# War



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2021)

Putin continues to slowly shut off the natural gas flow to Europe and mass troops on the Ukraine border.


----------



## mooray (Dec 19, 2021)

Good on the first part. Apparently, Europe needs to learn some lessons about creating a dependency on someone like putin. The world needs to economically isolate russia until they realize that war trolling is intolerable.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 19, 2021)

Exxon and Hailbourton have been expanding his oil fields for 5 years now.

Go Corp leadership!


----------



## printer (Dec 19, 2021)

There was a time where the West thought Russia can act like a responsible State. Since that time Putin and company has basically turned it into a police state. Europe wants the natural gas to replace burning coal in order to combat global warming. They do not have many options. It would be great if North America could ship its natural gas to them, the infrastructure does not exist to make it cost effective to replace Russian gas yet. So Europe is dealing with the devil in order to combat the world going to hell.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Putin continues to slowly shut off the natural gas flow to Europe and mass troops on the Ukraine border.











Nord Stream 2 won't go live in first half of 2022, German regulator warns


The German energy regulator's eagerly-awaited decision on fully certifying the Nord Stream 2 gas pipeline won't come in the first half of next year, it said on Thursday, in a setback for the Russian project that has sparked global political tensions.




www.reuters.com


----------



## TimeToFly (Dec 20, 2021)

It's almost as if Biden would have stood up to this clown it would be a different situation. Come on man. Ukraine helped him out with Hunter, he should help out Ukraine. I wonder if the Keystone pipeline would help? Could we export oil and natural gas if it was running? Yes, yes we could.


----------



## carlsbarn (Dec 20, 2021)

All those eastern bloc mail order brides sprinkled around the world are just waiting for their trigger phrase. Their silicone body armor and enticing appearance will confuse the local masses. We don’t stand a chance.

Honestly though this Russia shit is alarming.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2021)

Europe needs a stop gap, starting in a decade they will be largely energy independent with renewables, energy storage is the key and the solutions are coming online. Most cars and trucks will be EV's and European railways are mostly electric now. They should think about building a pipeline to Norway and or cut a deal for a decade Danish offshore gas as a stop gap. Over the next decade the roll and importance of fossil fuels will diminish as more EV's hit the road. Energy storage is the key to a stable green grid and renewables like wind, waves, solar and tidal are the future along with nuclear and perhaps fusion power at some point.

Russia is looking at bleak prospects in the next decade and has an economy the size of Italy's and the average Russian makes around $400/mth. Putin and his oligarch buddies steal and stash money in the west and have been amassing hundreds of billions of dollars over decades. All of that money will be at risk and cold war level sanctions will be applied if he makes a move on the Ukraine. He is tempted though, if Ukraine goes NATO, it sits south of Belorussia, exposes Putin's southern flank strategically and surrounds Belorussia on three sides with western countries and it is a dictatorship under a lot of popular internal pressure, it could be the next domino to fall from his point of view. If Ukraine goes NATO and gets Crimea back, it threatens Russia's position on the Black sea. So the picture doesn't look too good from the Russian perspective either, to face off in a conventional war against NATO, most of whose members have larger economies than Russia.

Wars have unintended consequences and this one would have them in Russia, Europe and America, especially if American Troops were fighting Russians in the Ukraine. A war might make Biden more popular and a party who conspired with the Russians might be viewed as traitorous by many Americans. Russia would have it's oil and gas exports cut and most of it's revenue will quickly dry up and it's western assets seized, as the financial war begins. Hey perhaps China will lend him the money, for a price, or they could coordinate with China taking Taiwan while Russia swallows the Ukraine. However the financial situation in China right now is troublesome and money is tight. China has the world by the balls and is growing as fast as it can and shouldn't want to fuck up a winning streak with a war. China should be happy with the way things are, while wanting to assert themselves as the dominate power in their region, like the USA with the Americas, or Russia using military power to intimidate it's smaller neighbors. War is bad for business, business and trade are the way the Ferengi Chinese, are trying to win!


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Europe needs a stop gap, starting in a decade they will be largely energy independent with renewables, energy storage is the key and the solutions are coming online. Most cars and trucks will be EV's and European railways are mostly electric now. They should think about building a pipeline to Norway and or cut a deal for a decade Danish offshore gas as a stop gap. Over the next decade the roll and importance of fossil fuels will diminish as more EV's hit the road. Energy storage is the key to to a stable green grid and renewables like wind, waves, solar and tidal are the future along with nuclear and perhaps fusion power at some point.
> 
> Russia is looking at bleak prospects in the next decade and has an economy the size of Italy's and the average Russian makes around $400/mth. Putin and his oligarch buddies steal and stash money in the west and have been amassing hundreds of billions of dollars over decades. All of that money will be at risk and cold war level sanctions will be applied if he makes a move on the Ukraine. He is tempted though, if Ukraine goes NATO, it sits south of Belorussia, exposes Putin's southern flank strategically and surrounds Belorussia on three sides with western countries and it is a dictatorship under a lot of popular internal pressure, it could be the next domino to fall from his point of view. If Ukraine goes NATO and gets Crimea back, it threatens Russia's position on the Black sea. So the picture doesn't look too good from the Russian perspective either, to face off in a conventional war against NATO, most of whose members have larger economies than Russia.
> 
> Wars have unintended consequences and this one would have them in Russia, Europe and America, especially if American Troops were fighting Russians in the Ukraine. A war might make Biden more popular and a party who conspired with the Russians might be viewed as traitorous by many Americans. Russia would have it's oil and gas exports cut and most of it's revenue will quickly dry up and it's western assets seized, as the financial war begins. Hey perhaps China will lend him the money, for a price, or they could coordinate with China taking Taiwan while Russia swallows the Ukraine. However the financial situation in China right now is troublesome and money is tight. China has the world by the balls and is growing as fast as it can and shouldn't want to fuck up a winning streak with a war. China should be happy with the way things are, while wanting to assert themselves as the dominate power in their region, like the USA with the Americas, or Russia using military power to intimidate it's smaller neighbors. War is bad for business, business and trade are the way the Ferengi Chinese, are trying to win!


and good for business is the US Military Industrial Complex- never met a rocket they didn't want to build or extra money to spend it on.

i guess Putin wants to be sanctioned..he hasn't had any real ones in years.

they own so much of florida's south east gold coast and every pawn shop contained therein.

sadly, bad investment; it's all crumbling into the Atlantic.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 20, 2021)

The russian hockey team just did a photo op wearing their old soviet union uniforms,happy holidays.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2021)

carlsbarn said:


> All those eastern bloc mail order brides sprinkled around the world are just waiting for their trigger phrase. Their silicone body armor and enticing appearance will confuse the local masses. We don’t stand a chance.
> 
> *Honestly though this Russia shit is alarming.
> *




it is but expected..eventually he will use the 'cover' of something to withdraw once he realizes Biden has acted (with sanctions).

not a prediction just Putins past strategy. the Olympics to withdraw? it can be his cover while the world is busy.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The russian hockey team just did a photo op wearing their old soviet union uniforms,happy holidays.


link?


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 20, 2021)

google


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2021)

tease


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The russian hockey team just did a photo op wearing their old soviet union uniforms,happy holidays.


And this time the republicans, or a good chunk of them are on Russia's side, ready to stab America in the back. I think this kind of war would be bad for the republicans and Russians, including Vlad. The soviet union is in the dust bin of history, but lives on in Vlad's dreams, the world is moving on and in a way Vlad is losing touch in a larger sense with current and future reality.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 20, 2021)

So Putin can't move troops on his own turf, but the USA can have troops spread across their empire ringing Russia even ? Sounds legit. Pfft.

So the Federal Reserve can use the shell company they own (the United States / military) to make sure oil is traded in "U.S. dollars" (federal reserve notes) but Putin can't decide what he'll do and for how much with Russian gas ? 

The United States would have done much better if it focused on independence, actual free trade alliances and stopped trying to police the world. 

The chickens may come home to roost.

Incoming!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> So Putin can't move troops on his own turf, but the USA can have troops spread across their empire ringing Russia even ? Sounds legit. Pfft.
> 
> So the Federal Reserve can use the shell company they own (the United States / military) to make sure oil is traded in "U.S. dollars" (federal reserve notes) but Putin can't decide what he'll do and for how much with Russian gas ?
> 
> ...


Now what was I saying about a Trumper Russian 5th column...

Fuck Vlad, the chunk of the Ukraine plus the Crimea ain't Russian territory and he's occupying that already. Maybe there will be a conventional war in the Ukraine between NATO and the Russians (who have an economy smaller than Italy's). Donald can run to Russia in the middle of it to escape prison and make propaganda broadcasts from Moscow as payment for asylum. The republicans would be holding the bag then I figure, but the base and people like you will remain loyal to Trump and hang on his every word as he broadcasts Russian propaganda on RT via YouTube.

But then again, there probably won't be a war cause Vlad and his buddies stashed cash in the west would be the first victim. Also, Donald could just go to prison, if he's gonna run, he'd better do it before he's indicted, after that a NY judge will own his ass until the verdict and sentencing. We will soon find out I guess, NY indictments should be coming by spring at the latest, probably well before. Also, the shit is gonna hit the fan with public testimony, as the 1/6 committee kicks into high gear, some republican congress people could be in trouble.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> So Putin can't move troops on his own turf, but the USA can have troops spread across their empire ringing Russia even ? Sounds legit. Pfft.
> 
> So the Federal Reserve can use the shell company they own (the United States / military) to make sure oil is traded in "U.S. dollars" (federal reserve notes) but Putin can't decide what he'll do and for how much with Russian gas ?
> 
> ...


More bullshit Russian propaganda trolling.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> And this time the republicans, or a good chunk of them are on Russia's side, ready to stab America in the back. I think this kind of war would be bad for the republicans and Russians, including Vlad. The soviet union is in the dust bin of history, but lives on in Vlad's dreams, the world is moving on and in a way Vlad is losing touch in a larger sense with current and future reality.


*Millions of Angry, Armed Americans Stand Ready to Seize Power If Trump Loses in 2024*








Millions of Armed Americans Ready to Seize Power If Trump Loses in 2024


If armed violence erupts in 2024, the fate of the nation might well be decided by a simple fact: a big subset of the Republican Party has been systemically arming itself for this very reason.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Millions of Angry, Armed Americans Stand Ready to Seize Power If Trump Loses in 2024*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'If'. There is no way he wins again. And outside of a small number of ever shrinking nuts and the cult leaders they follow I really don't see this happening.


----------



## mooray (Dec 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> 'If'. There is no way he wins again. And outside of a small number of ever shrinking nuts and the cult leaders they follow I really don't see this happening.


Oof, I hope you have some wood nearby.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2021)

mooray said:


> Oof, I hope you have some wood nearby.


Ive been told that the world was ending since as long as I could remember. 

People like to talk shit, but just look at the Oxford kid killer and his family to see how fast radicalized idiots run away form one another when the shit gets real.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2021)

Many Republicans are increasingly coming to see themselves less as citizens represented by the federal government, and more as tyrannized victims of that government.


----------



## mooray (Dec 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Ive been told that the world was ending since as long as I could remember.
> 
> People like to talk shit, but just look at the Oxford kid killer and his family to see how fast radicalized idiots run away form one another when the shit gets real.


I fully agree with the first part. It's a common theme among tweeker types...branch davidians, jonestown, heavan's gate, qanon, etc. etc. But, I don't parallel trump winning an election to the end of the world. Winning an election has a real metric; votes. And, there has been a bunch of shitty legislation since "the big lie". And, he has actually won before.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2021)

mooray said:


> I fully agree with the first part. It's a common theme among tweeker types...branch davidians, jonestown, heavan's gate, qanon, etc. etc. But, I don't parallel trump winning an election to the end of the world. Winning an election has a real metric; votes. And, there has been a bunch of shitty legislation since "the big lie". And, he has actually won before.


I thought that you were talking about the violence part, not the election part. As for that, if Trump was not able to win with 4 years of having the power that comes with the presidency, and allowing a foreign military to attack our citizens unchecked, I really don't see him being able to not get beat worse next time. But we will see. 



doublejj said:


> Many Republicans are increasingly coming to see themselves less as citizens represented by the federal government, and more as tyrannized victims of that government.


Brainwashing by the right wing hate mongering propagandists will do that. 

It reminds me of the Karen videos where they truly think that the police won't arrest them for trying to get someone else arrested for violating their made up 'rights'.


----------



## mooray (Dec 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I thought that you were talking about the violence part, not the election part. As for that, if Trump was not able to win with 4 years of having the power that comes with the presidency, and allowing a foreign military to attack our citizens unchecked, I really don't see him being able to not get beat worse next time. But we will see.
> 
> 
> Brainwashing by the right wing hate mongering propagandists will do that.
> ...


Ahhh I gotcha, I should have edited the quote.

But, I do see more violence coming too. "Millions" would seem laughable, because January 6th shows us that it's probably not anywhere near that.


----------



## Porky1982 (Dec 20, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Many Republicans are increasingly coming to see themselves less as citizens represented by the federal government, and more as tyrannized victims of that government.


That's because they are fucking stupid!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Millions of Angry, Armed Americans Stand Ready to Seize Power If Trump Loses in 2024*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without organization and discipline they are just a mob and an organized disciplined force can handle a mob many times it's size when properly armed and directed. Any such attempt would be met by the US military who would snuff them in an instant, if Biden was POTUS and anybody who organized and lead it would be shot out of hand, let the courts decide in a decade or two. If they lost and wanted to take power by force he would declare the insurrection act rather than allow it to happen. By the next election they will have most of the assholes cleaned out of positions of command and the ranks are being gone through too. Most of these idiots are antivaxx anyway and are are being kicked out of the forces. Unlike Trump, Biden would have little difficulty declaring and enforcing the insurrection act and would have the military at his back in the event of violence.

What would they do, stage another storming of the capitol? They'd be mowed down like grass this time with miniguns before they reached the capitol steps. Nobody will lead them that far except Donald and the only reason he did was extreme desperation to avoid criminal charges.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2021)

mooray said:


> Ahhh I gotcha, I should have edited the quote.
> 
> But, I do see more violence coming too. "Millions" would seem laughable, because January 6th shows us that it's probably not anywhere near that.


Exactly. Cant disagree with more, but that really is a relative term.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Without organization and discipline they are just a mob and an organized disciplined force can handle a mob many times it's size when properly armed and directed. Any such attempt would be met by the US military who would snuff them in an instant, if Biden was POTUS and anybody who organized and lead it would be shot out of hand, let the courts decide in a decade or two. If they lost and wanted to take power by force he would declare the insurrection act rather than allow it to happen. By the next election they will have most of the assholes cleaned out of positions of command and the ranks are being gone through too. Most of these idiots are antivaxx anyway and are are being kicked out of the forces. Unlike Trump, Biden would have little difficulty declaring and enforcing the insurrection act and would have the military at his back in the event of violence.
> 
> What would they do, stage another storming of the capitol? They'd be mowed down like grass this time with miniguns before they reached the capitol steps. Nobody will lead them that far except Donald and the only reason he did was extreme desperation to avoid criminal charges.


There is a case coming before the Supreme Court in 2022 out on NY i believe, that would allow universal carry firearms everywhere in the US. Just in time for the 2022 elections. It would not be illegal to carry guns into Washington DC.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 20, 2021)

America has a civil war coming.
Trumpers want a dictatorship. They won't like what they get but as long as "Freedom" and "Patriot" are used in big letters alongside lots of flags (Americans love a flag) and pictures of guns (Americans love a gun) then I fear the attempt at overturning Democracy again will have a good chance of succeeding. They will be upset they didn't plan better last time.

In regard to Russia, its their gas and they can charge what they like (Opec anyone) and are free to move troops within their borders. Will Russia try to win back their territory of Ukraine- possibly tis what bored leaders do. I wouldn't be surprised if China tries to retake Taiwan at the same time Russia moves into the Ukraine.
Considering America invade countries willy nilly and at will i'm not sure the American gov has any moral high ground.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> America has a civil war coming.
> Trumpers want a dictatorship. They won't like what they get but as long as "Freedom" and "Patriot" are used in big letters alongside lots of flags (Americans love a flag) and pictures of guns (Americans love a gun) then I fear the attempt at overturning Democracy again will have a good chance of succeeding. They will be upset they didn't plan better last time.
> 
> In regard to Russia, its their gas and they can charge what they like and are free to move troops within their borders. Will Russia try to win back their territory of Ukraine- possibly tis what bored leaders do. I wouldn't be surprised if China tries to retake Taiwan at the same time Russia moves into the Ukraine.
> Considering America invade countries willy nilly and at will i'm not sure the American gov has any moral high ground.


lol @ 'their territory of Ukraine'.

Also at the fortune telling of a civil war here in America because a few thousand radicalized idiots are being spun up online to think that they are millions.

I do agree that it is likely China will try to push for Taiwan if Russia attacks Ukraine.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lol @ 'their territory of Ukraine'.
> 
> Also at the fortune telling of a civil war here in America because a few thousand radicalized idiots are being spun up online to think that they are millions.
> 
> I do agree that it is likely China will try to push for Taiwan if Russia attacks Ukraine.


Despite being an independent country since 1991, as a former Soviet republic, Ukraine has been perceived by Russia as being part of its sphere of influence.

Yes it doesn't take many to overthrow a gov and nearly 50% of voters are Trumpers.

It would makes sense for them to do it at the same time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2021)

doublejj said:


> There is a case coming before the Supreme Court in 2022 out on NY i believe, that would allow universal carry firearms everywhere in the US. Just in time for the 2022 elections. It would not be illegal to carry guns into Washington DC.


They live in DC too and so do their families... As I recall the SCOTUS is not far from the capitol and they were scrambling themselves on 1/6


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They live in DC too and so do their families...


but the majority of the Supreme court are republicans....


----------



## mooray (Dec 20, 2021)

45% black, there will be no open carry in DC.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2021)

doublejj said:


> but the majority of the Supreme court are republicans....


We will have to see what the new year brings, Donald will either go to prison or Russia and covid is killing republicans in droves and will continue to until the election, it's fucking over even more of them though! The economy is improving, gas is dropping like a stone (covid), the 1/6 committee will issue a report, there will be squeal deals and convictions and big trouble for Trump, his family, henchmen and minions.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> Despite being an independent country since 1991, as a former Soviet republic, Ukraine has been perceived by Russia as being part of its sphere of influence.
> 
> Yes it doesn't take many to overthrow a gov and nearly 50% of voters are Trumpers.
> 
> It would makes sense for them to do it at the same time.


Perceived being a part of their sphere of influence is a long way as being theirs. We can't claim Mexico or Canada 'ours' even though we have a lot of influence on them.



Lucky Luke said:


> Yes it doesn't take many to overthrow a gov and nearly 50% of voters are Trumpers.
> 
> It would makes sense for them to do it at the same time.


Herding crazy cats with the power of the presidency vs just being some right wing hate monger is vastly different. These radicalized idiots took a shot and failed, now they are trying to take the democracy through legal means through state sponsored voter suppression with everyone seeing it in real time. So time will tell if that is successful.

But civil war is something that a bunch of entitled Karens will act like they are all about until their kids start killing their peers at school and they pretend like they had no idea and it is not their faults, while feeding that kid to the prison system. A handful of cult leaders and the radicalized idiots following them are not the making of a civil war no matter how much the Russian and far-right propaganda machines wants people to think it is.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 20, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> Despite being an independent country since 1991, as a former Soviet republic, Ukraine has been perceived by Russia as being part of its sphere of influence.
> 
> Yes it doesn't take many to overthrow a gov and nearly 50% of voters are Trumpers.
> 
> It would makes sense for them to do it at the same time.


It's all theater, his current rallies are a flop and are lucky to get 1/4 of capacity in attendance at the venues, only about 20% of his followers are bat shit crazy, the rest just love to scream racial insults and are cowards.


----------



## Porky1982 (Dec 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We will have to see what the new year brings, Donald will either go to prison or Russia and covid is killing republicans in droves and will continue to until the election, it's fucking over even more of them though! The economy is improving, gas is dropping like a stone (covid), the 1/6 committee will issue a report, there will be squeal deals and convictions and big trouble for Trump, his family, henchmen and minions.


I really hope your right.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Perceived being a part of their sphere of influence is a long way as being theirs. We can't claim Mexico or Canada 'ours' even though we have a lot of influence


But Ukraine was part of the Soviet Union.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 20, 2021)

Porky1982 said:


> I really hope your right.


Me to. I can't see it happening though.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> It's all theater, his current rallies are a flop and are lucky to get 1/4 of capacity in attendance at the venues, only about 20% of his followers are bat shit crazy, the rest just love to scream racial insults and are cowards.


Trumps' popularity is dropping with some (many?) of his supporters due to his bragging about "warp speed vaccine" stuff and telling people to take the gene altering drugs etc. Trump was never very good at anything but blowing his own horn, some people are finally catching on.

Being less senile than Biden is not a positive trait. 

You're right about one thing, it's all theater, "Comrade".


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 21, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> But Ukraine was part of the Soviet Union.


So was East Germany, what is your point? The Soviet Union is no longer anything but a memory.

Are you really defending Russia attacking their neighbors to be able to take those nation's territory?


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> 'If'. There is no way he wins again. And outside of a small number of ever shrinking nuts and the cult leaders they follow I really don't see this happening.


Trump won't make it out of the primaries. His vaccine stance will kill him...if the vaccines he took don't get him first. It's also possible Trump has been controlled opposition, or the overlords have Epstein type dirt on him and he's a puppet playing a role.

Not to mention Trump may never have taken any of the gene altering "vaccines" . 

As an aside, isn't Congress exempt from vaccine mandates ? Gee, nothing to see there huh?


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Trump won't make it out of the primaries. His vaccine stance will kill him...if the vaccines he took don't get him first. It's also possible Trump has been controlled opposition, or the overlords have Epstein type dirt on him and he's a puppet playing a role.
> 
> Not to mention Trump may never have taken any of the gene altering "vaccines" .


Nice propaganda troll.




Rob Roy said:


> As an aside, isn't Congress exempt from vaccine mandates ? Gee, nothing to see there huh?


Correct, nothing to see from your bullshit trolling once again. 
https://www.cnn.com/2021/05/14/politics/democrats-vaccination-rates-house-mask-rules/index.html




Edit:

Looks like more anti-American propaganda being pushed by the resident propaganda troll in the next post. Weird how often he pushes the far right narratives that time and again have been shown to be Russian propaganda designed to divide our nation. Seems pretty desperate too.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


where's the Sharpie; i need to do my eyebrows.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 21, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> where's the Sharpie; i need to do my eyebrows.


What color sharpie ?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> And this time the republicans, or a good chunk of them are on Russia's side, ready to stab America in the back. I think this kind of war would be bad for the republicans and Russians, including Vlad. The soviet union is in the dust bin of history, but lives on in Vlad's dreams, the world is moving on and in a way Vlad is losing touch in a larger sense with current and future reality.


we can include our last President in that losing touch model.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> What color sharpie ?


all Chola's do their eyebrows in black.


----------



## printer (Dec 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So was East Germany, what is your point? The Soviet Union is no longer anything but a memory.
> 
> Are you really defending Russia attacking their neighbors to be able to take those nation's territory?


LL has a point. Russia and Ukraine were tied at the hip for a long while, the eastern part of Ukraine was given to Ukraine by Russia while they were part of the Soviet Union. Putin would like nothing better to reanimate the Soviet Union. But for the current crisis he is concerned with Ukraine joining NATO and having the West's armies jut a stone throw away from Russia. If NATO was right next door the Russians would have to be on high alert all the time as it would be in the West's interest to get rid of the Russian Mafia that is controlling Russia now. Then the West can go on to just worrying about China (the Middle East, can't do nothing about it). Ukraine is Putin's Red Line. Which sucks for Ukraine.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 21, 2021)

doublejj said:


> but the majority of the Supreme court are republicans....


So is Pence and they were looking to hang him.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> So is Pence and they were looking to hang him.


Supreme court is 6-3 republicans....
*High court seems ready to strike down New York gun law*
By JESSICA GRESKONovember 3, 2021









High court seems ready to strike down New York gun law


WASHINGTON (AP) — The Supreme Court on Wednesday seemed ready to strike down a restrictive New York gun permitting law, but the justices also seemed worried about issuing a broad ruling that could threaten gun restrictions on subways, bars, stadiums and other gathering places.




apnews.com


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 22, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So was East Germany, what is your point? The Soviet Union is no longer anything but a memory.
> 
> Are you really defending Russia attacking their neighbors to be able to take those nation's territory?


Russia like China and Argentina etc have been vocal about reclaiming what they consider to be there's. With a global population that is rising exponentially we can expect to see more of it. Just like the U.S oil wars we have seen the last decades food and water will be the next ones.
I'm not defending anything. Chatting about what is and may come about is not siding with anyone but as we all now History often repeats and with "leaders for life" legacy is often all encompassing.


In regard to your phrase "Nations territory" all i can say is its a shame that groups of people starting dictating that they own a given slice of area, you would think we would be smarter than our animal friends but sadly we are not.


Just on Russia. IDK if you have been, I haven't but my mum went there about 5 years ago for a Bridge Tournament (her and her partner won). She came back raving about the place. According to her the areas she went to, mainly Moscow and St Petersburg, are beautiful with the best dressed people in Europe (mum loves clothes and Milan is her number 2 for best dressed women), no litter or graffiti, and exceptionally friendly people and up to date infrastructure.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> Russia like China and Argentina etc have been vocal about reclaiming what they consider to be there's. With a global population that is rising exponentially we can expect to see more of it. Just like the U.S oil wars we have seen the last decades food and water will be the next ones.
> I'm not defending anything. Chatting about what is and may come about is not siding with anyone but as we all now History often repeats and with "leaders for life" legacy is often all encompassing.
> 
> 
> ...


have you seen the size of Russia? and they need more space? + they can't have Ukraine we won't let them. my hope is that they are sanctioned so hard that the oligarchs economy crumbles.

we have options


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 22, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> Russia like China and Argentina etc have been vocal about reclaiming what they consider to be there's. With a global population that is rising exponentially we can expect to see more of it. Just like the U.S oil wars we have seen the last decades food and water will be the next ones.
> I'm not defending anything. Chatting about what is and may come about is not siding with anyone but as we all now History often repeats and with "leaders for life" legacy is often all encompassing.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to your mom for winning her tournament.

The majority of the rest of your post is as suspect as I find a lot of your previous ones are. I would be equally appalled if China invaded Australia and claimed part of it as their own.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> Russia like China and Argentina etc have been vocal about reclaiming what they consider to be there's. With a global population that is rising exponentially we can expect to see more of it. Just like the U.S oil wars we have seen the last decades food and water will be the next ones.
> I'm not defending anything. Chatting about what is and may come about is not siding with anyone but as we all now History often repeats and with "leaders for life" legacy is often all encompassing.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, all Putin is trying to do is restore Russia in all its Czarist glory. Quite understandable and reasonable. All those troops he's massing at the border are there for show. There will be no fighting. The people of Ukraine want to grovel beneath his boot. They are just ignorant farmers anyway and Putin will be their father. Just like in the good old days.


----------



## Cookie Rider (Dec 22, 2021)

That song plays in my head, every time I read the word “war”


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 22, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I would be equally appalled if China invaded Australia and claimed part of it as their own.


Who says that isn't one of their goals down the line? They are taking over a lot of territory in the Pacific and even building or expanding islands in the region. They already own huge swaths of Africa and much of it's critical infrastructure through overextending credit then foreclosing when payments can't be met as they predicted. A huge amount of American and Canadian manufacturing is now based in China and other Asian countries leaving us dependent on goods from there and increasing their economy while impoverishing ours.

Not to mention the vast amounts of US debt the Chinese own. Does not bode well.


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 22, 2021)

There's always some crazy bastard that wants to rule the world.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 22, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Who says that isn't one of their goals down the line? They are taking over a lot of territory in the Pacific and even building or expanding islands in the region. They already own huge swaths of Africa and much of it's critical infrastructure through overextending credit then foreclosing when payments can't be met as they predicted. A huge amount of American and Canadian manufacturing is now based in China and other Asian countries leaving us dependent on goods from there and increasing their economy while impoverishing ours.
> 
> Not to mention the vast amounts of US debt the Chinese own. Does not bode well.


They also (if I am remembering right) cried about the sub deal between the UK, Australia, and America just like Russia does with Ukraine being armed.

One thing I really hope comes from this pandemic is bringing much of our manufacturing home. I am not xenophobic about trade with China, and know it really was mutually beneficial. But our industry moving out of America so that they could pollute due to lax environmental laws and exploit labor there really should no longer be profitable.


----------



## canndo (Dec 22, 2021)

TimeToFly said:


> It's almost as if Biden would have stood up to this clown it would be a different situation. Come on man. Ukraine helped him out with Hunter, he should help out Ukraine. I wonder if the Keystone pipeline would help? Could we export oil and natural gas if it was running? Yes, yes we could.



I believe the keystone pipeline is Canadian and it carries Canadian crude.

Hard to see how we could export oil that isn't ours.


----------



## canndo (Dec 22, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> They also (if I am remembering right) cried about the sub deal between the UK, Australia, and America just like Russia does with Ukraine being armed.
> 
> One thing I really hope comes from this pandemic is bringing much of our manufacturing home. I am not xenophobic about trade with China, and know it really was mutually beneficial. But our industry moving out of America so that they could pollute due to lax environmental laws and exploit labor there really should no longer be profitable.


Now that's funny. Folks are already bitching about the new improved cost of commodities in the u.s. imagine what inflation would look like if we had to pay triple the price of spatchulas, toaster ovens and clothing because it was all manufactured in the states.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 22, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> have you seen the size of Russia? and they need more space? + they can't have Ukraine we won't let them. my hope is that they are sanctioned so hard that the oligarchs economy crumbles.
> 
> we have options


Disney? Halliburton? Exxon? Think of the Stockholders!


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2021)

canndo said:


> Now that's funny. Folks are already bitching about the new improved cost of commodities in the u.s. imagine what inflation would look like if we had to pay triple the price of spatchulas, toaster ovens and clothing because it was all manufactured in the states.


I haven't seen an analysis one way or the other, I'm guessing that the pennies saved on wages from manufacturing in low wage centers are eaten up by inefficiencies due to such long supply chains. It's not as if saving a dollar on wages by manufacturing in a child slave labor shop in Pakistan makes much difference in the cost of 500 dollar Nikes.


----------



## canndo (Dec 22, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I haven't seen an analysis one way or the other, I'm guessing that the pennies saved on wages from manufacturing in low wage centers are eaten up by inefficiencies due to such long supply chains. It's not as if saving a dollar on wages by manufacturing in a child slave labor shop in Pakistan makes much difference in the cost of 500 dollar Nikes.



Pennies? There are entire stores dependent on Chinese manufacturing and low low prices.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2021)

canndo said:


> Pennies? There are entire stores dependent on Chinese manufacturing and low low prices.


I haven't seen an analysis. All I've ever seen is rhetoric. How much more would goods cost if manufactured in the US? I haven't seen the numbers behind the claim that inflation would rocket upward if we brought manufacturing home. 

I've worked for companies where we moved production. It was all about giving the company tax breaks and special regulatory treatment. Yes, the labor was lower but that wasn't the driving factor and there were trade-offs that negated the benefits of lower wages. Lower wages made it possible to move the line by offsetting all the other additional expenses but they weren't the driving factor.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 23, 2021)

canndo said:


> Now that's funny. Folks are already bitching about the new improved cost of commodities in the u.s. imagine what inflation would look like if we had to pay triple the price of spatchulas, toaster ovens and clothing because it was all manufactured in the states.


It would all last 10X as long so be well worth the money. A 6-pack of t-shirts my wife bought me 4 years ago are all shop rags now but I have ones since my teen years 50 years ago that may be getting threadbare but don't tear apart when you take them off. Towels from Pakistan that just smear the water around but claim to be 100% cotton like my old Canadian made ones that soak up water like a sponge and are also 100% cotton.

Junk that falls apart in no time with normal use at a tenth of the price is too damn much money.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 23, 2021)

canndo said:


> I believe the keystone pipeline is Canadian and it carries Canadian crude.
> 
> Hard to see how we could export oil that isn't ours.


The big bitch about the pipelines out of Alberta here is they want to ship diluted bitumen from Ft. MacMoney which is environmentally more destructive than sweet crude. The line to BC is still under construction so in time it will go to the refineries out there and be loaded on to ships mainly going to US refineries but likely overseas to China etc. Lot of consternation on the west coast about shipwrecks fouling beaches and the mega-loss of tourist dollars. Already hurting from the collapse of the salmon and covid.

Now if the Conservative gov't that ran things for 44 years here had of built refineries at the source and wanted to ship finished product instead of the worst crude ever there would be a lot less opposition to them. More jobs and value added with refinery output. Cheaper gas too as we pipe or rail crude out to the refineries in Burnaby, BC and have to ship the finished products back to Alberta. WTF?

As an Albertan who worked in the oil patch the last couple decades of my working life I'm kinda ticked off at Joe for putting the kibosh on Keystone but sure as hell don't want someone like tRump back to get it going.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Disney? Halliburton? Exxon? Think of the Stockholders!


I'm thinking Joe Rob Legacy- what does he have to lose?..'Be bold and go where no man has gone'- a world without war.

Russia will be sanctioned so far up their asses they won't be able to sit down; they think Magnitzky is binding?

Biden promised hellfire in sanctions; Putin will wish he were dead for being a little Napoleon. 8 years of VP and how Putin treated Obama?

Make no mistake he's ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> I'm thinking Joe Rob Legacy- what does he have to lose?..'Be bold and go where no man has gone'- a world without war.
> 
> Russia will be sanctioned so far up their asses they won't be able to sit down; they think Magnitzky is binding?
> 
> ...


It's probably what Ukraine is about to a degree, it's a hostage, if NATO sanctions Russia too much, but especially if they confiscate his and his buddy's money stashed in the west.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2021)

Cookie Rider said:


> That song plays in my head, every time I read the word “war”


Edwin Starr or Low Rider?

Edwin Starr helped to shape my child mind.

so did the 'Look for the Union Label'

so did the Crying Native

so did 'this is your mind on drugs' (powerless over weed though)

this one too..and of course lots of Pink Floyd when older.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's probably what Ukraine is about to a degree, it's a hostage, if NATO sanctions Russia too much, but especially if they confiscate his and his buddy's money stashed in the west.


they have so much shit in Florida it was yet another reason to leave that inhospitable HOT Hellscape..you see the Russians are fvcked..all that shits going to drop into the sea or swallowed by sinkhole..after living in SoFla for 35? i know a little more about that place than they do.

Miami has sunny day flooding- as the tide comes in and out..that should be a clue. Russians are too busy keeping double books.

Florida is built on nothing but caverns..then there's the building inspector/board of director fraud scheme.



one hornets nest of lawsuits.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 23, 2021)

canndo said:


> Now that's funny. Folks are already bitching about the new improved cost of commodities in the u.s. imagine what inflation would look like if we had to pay triple the price of spatchulas, toaster ovens and clothing because it was all manufactured in the states.


I know absolutism is what everyone loves to jump to, but it really is not necessary.

There will still be super cheap shit, like I said I like international trade. 

But that doesn't mean that we should not move the majority of our needs back home so that we are not caught in supply crunches like we have been.



Fogdog said:


> I haven't seen an analysis. All I've ever seen is rhetoric. How much more would goods cost if manufactured in the US? I haven't seen the numbers behind the claim that inflation would rocket upward if we brought manufacturing home.
> 
> I've worked for companies where we moved production. It was all about giving the company tax breaks and special regulatory treatment. Yes, the labor was lower but that wasn't the driving factor and there were trade-offs that negated the benefits of lower wages. Lower wages made it possible to move the line by offsetting all the other additional expenses but they weren't the driving factor.


Exactly. With technology today there is not much of a reason we cannot offset many of those issues from the 80-early 2000's that were going to cost our manufacturing a lot to upgrade to a cleaner process.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 23, 2021)

US military strikes fell 54% in Biden's first year compared to Trump's last, monitoring group says


"The biggest take-home is that Biden has significantly decreased US military action across the globe," the group Airwars said in a new report.




www.businessinsider.com





Speaking of war, I think it would serve biden well to push this point publicly.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 23, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> They also (if I am remembering right) cried about the sub deal between the UK, Australia, and America just like Russia does with Ukraine being armed.
> 
> One thing I really hope comes from this pandemic is bringing much of our manufacturing home. I am not xenophobic about trade with China, and know it really was mutually beneficial. But our industry moving out of America so that they could pollute due to lax environmental laws and exploit labor there really should no longer be profitable.


Communism is building a new Capitalist Industrial Park with even cheaper labor.






$66 a month salary would just right for GM, Caterpillar, Apple, Microsoft, ect. After all it's corporate law to follow the profits.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 23, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> have you seen the size of Russia? and they need more space? + they can't have Ukraine we won't let them. my hope is that they are sanctioned so hard that the oligarchs economy crumbles.
> 
> we have options


I don't think Russia moving troops within it's own borders is the real issues here. 

Follow the money, countries that might not embrace the U.S. dollar or the soon to be launched government controlled digital currency they have up their sleeve have always been a problem for the people that run the world.

Just ask Muammar Gaddafi what happens to people who want to escape the money trap and do their own thing. 

Why is the USA involved in this anyway? Who said that was okay?


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 23, 2021)

HGCC said:


> US military strikes fell 54% in Biden's first year compared to Trump's last, monitoring group says
> 
> 
> "The biggest take-home is that Biden has significantly decreased US military action across the globe," the group Airwars said in a new report.
> ...


Biden's pulling out of Afghanistan and coming all over his own face in a Presidentual self bukkake may have something to do with that? I don't know, just guessing that means fewer "bad people" to target?

Besides, there is no legal reason for the USA to have troops on foreign soil anywhere or being involved in bombing / droning anyone, but I guess that's old fashioned of me to mention that.


----------



## mooray (Dec 23, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> I don't think Russia moving troops within it's own borders is the real issues here.
> 
> Follow the money, countries that might not embrace the U.S. dollar or the soon to be launched government controlled digital currency they have up their sleeve have always been a problem for the people that run the world.
> 
> ...


Gosh you mean they didn't call you??

cough*narcissist*cough


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 23, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> I don't think Russia moving troops within it's own borders is the real issues here.
> 
> Follow the money, countries that might not embrace the U.S. dollar or the soon to be launched government controlled digital currency they have up their sleeve have always been a problem for the people that run the world.
> 
> ...


Right? Who is this 'president of Ukraine' guy, and what gives him the right to ask for American help in their own nation?

Fucking Russian cuck troll logic.



Rob Roy said:


> Biden's pulling out of Afghanistan and coming all over his own face in a Presidentual self bukkake may have something to do with that? I don't know, just guessing that means fewer "bad people" to target?
> 
> Besides, there is no legal reason for the USA to have troops on foreign soil anywhere or being involved in bombing / droning anyone, but I guess that's old fashioned of me to mention that.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 23, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Right? Who is this 'president of Ukraine' guy, and what gives him the right to ask for American help in their own nation?
> 
> Fucking Russian cuck troll logic.
> 
> ...


You Neocons never stop making excuses for foreign intervention.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 23, 2021)

mooray said:


> Gosh you mean they didn't call you??
> 
> cough*narcissist*cough


I have my operatives.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 24, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> have you seen the size of Russia? and they need more space? + they can't have Ukraine we won't let them. my hope is that they are sanctioned so hard that the oligarchs economy crumbles.
> 
> we have options


Sanction them all you like Putin is still making bank.
"Vladimir _Putin_ is a Russian politician who has a _net worth_ of $70 billion dollars." I'm sure he won't suffer one bit.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 24, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Who says that isn't one of their goals down the line? They are taking over a lot of territory in the Pacific and even building or expanding islands in the region. They already own huge swaths of Africa and much of it's critical infrastructure through overextending credit then foreclosing when payments can't be met as they predicted. A huge amount of American and Canadian manufacturing is now based in China and other Asian countries leaving us dependent on goods from there and increasing their economy while impoverishing ours.
> 
> Not to mention the vast amounts of US debt the Chinese own. Does not bode well.


Of cause its a long term Chinese goal to invade Australia, its also Indonesia's. We have what they want. Lots of food, Clean drinking water, lots of space and lots of minerals.

China's Police have been sent to the Solomon's....








China sends police and riot gear to one of Australia’s closest neighbours


China will send police and riot equipment to the Solomon Islands where dozens of buildings were burnt down last month during civil unrest, the island nation’s government says.




7news.com.au


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Congrats to your mom for winning her tournament.
> 
> The majority of the rest of your post is as suspect as I find a lot of your previous ones are. I would be equally appalled if China invaded Australia and claimed part of it as their own.











China could mount full-scale invasion by 2025, Taiwan defence minister says


Comments come as Biden and Xi agree to stick to Taiwan agreements amid rising tension in Indo-Pacific




www.theguardian.com












Argentina: A Second Falklands Brewing? | Global Risk Insights


The Falklands are once more set to be the centre of a dispute between Argentina and the United Kingdom if Argentina does not recover from its economic woes. Fears of possible new tensions rise with a president that is seeking to divert attention and use the Falklands to refocus the Argentine...




globalriskinsights.com





Another one would be Palestine they certainly want Jerusalem back.

Id be appalled to but sooner or latter they and/or Indonesia will try.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> They also (if I am remembering right) cried about the sub deal between the UK, Australia, and America just like Russia does with Ukraine being armed.


To be fair most of Australia's economists and military strategists are not keen on this new submarine deal either. They don't make much sense and we cannot afford them to purchase or run, no good for coastline work and we are an island also the delivery is to far away. The new German Hydrogen powered ones would make more sense due to our coastline plus we can easily produce hydrogen in large scale. We also would get more for less, sooner and if we had to spend the extra then on underwater drones for a complete underwater defence shield. Nuclear subs are an attacking force not a defence one. 

"AIP system for silent slow cruising, staying submerged for up to three weeks with little exhaust heat. The system is also said to be vibration-free, extremely quiet and virtually undetectable. "








Type 212 submarine - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Radical New Stealth Submarine, Type-212CD, Will Be Much Larger - Naval News


Submarines rely on stealth to maintain the element of surprise and escape threats. For decades this has focused on reducing the noise emitted by the submarine. A resurgence of using active sonar to locate submarines now means that new stealth measures may be required. German submarine builder...




www.navalnews.com


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 25, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> Sanction them all you like Putin is still making bank.
> "Vladimir _Putin_ is a Russian politician who has a _net worth_ of $70 billion dollars." I'm sure he won't suffer one bit.


well you're in australia a regular guy (mate) i'm not sure if you know everything that President Joseph R. Biden Jr., knows about him.

perhaps you have a point but it doesn't stop us from Operation: Scorched Earth- Russia. + they own so much in Florida- we'll take it all.

many sad, sad oligarchs to come.

this was only 1996.



they love bread and potatoes.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 25, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> China could mount full-scale invasion by 2025, Taiwan defence minister says
> 
> 
> Comments come as Biden and Xi agree to stick to Taiwan agreements amid rising tension in Indo-Pacific
> ...


it's going to become a drone war because they aren't always caught on radar; we now have drones with AI that will meet the attacking drone make an assessment; we have the option of approving the attack or letting drone make its own decision; destroys incoming and returns home to charge solar.

does anyone really want a nuclear war?


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Millions of Angry, Armed Americans Stand Ready to Seize Power If Trump Loses in 2024*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So was East Germany, what is your point? . . . . . . .


East Germany was part of the Eastern Block, but was never a part of the USSR.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 25, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Millions of Angry, Armed Americans Stand Ready to Seize Power If Trump Loses in 2024*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 25, 2021)

mooray said:


> 45% black, there will be no open carry in DC.


just like they have no representatives for DC.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 25, 2021)

injinji said:


>


why IS Newsweek encouraging this talk? Tricksters are everywhere.


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> why IS Newsweek encouraging this talk? Tricksters are everywhere.


I wondered the same thing. There is no real danger of it happening, but the talk makes it seem like there is.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 25, 2021)

doublejj said:


> but the majority of the Supreme court are republicans....


so is Pence.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 25, 2021)

injinji said:


> I wondered the same thing. There is no real danger of it happening, but the talk makes it seem like there is.


Precisely. They want to cause trouble 3 years out? WTF? do they need readers that bad?

Boycott anything their Parent owns.

send a sternly worded EM but I know others will so I won't.

***if you really want to know? they're afraid of us and what we are going to do to them.

*

next lady might have a straight edge razor.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 25, 2021)

I really have a hard time trusting any media bought/sold around 2013 (really as early as 2006 is sketchy IMO) onwards due to the attack on our democracy starting to really ramp up by the Russian military at that time.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 25, 2021)

There are not millions of blood thirsty tRUmptards waiting for the signal to take over America by force.
Have you seen the pathetic turnouts at Stinkys latest rallies with O'Reilly?
Just more bullshit propaganda to add to the chaos.


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> There are not millions of blood thirsty tRUmptards waiting for the signal to take over America by force.
> Have you seen the pathetic turnouts at Stinkys latest rallies with O'Reilly?
> Just more bullshit propaganda to add to the chaos.


My wife has a little social club that is made up mostly of her classmates and their spouses. Around 12-15 folks show up most months when we get together to eat, and I would guess the wife and I are the only ones who did not vote for trumpf. They are all a couple three years on one side or the other of seventy years old. They are worried about acid reflux, not taking up arms. I would guess a big part of the 70+M trumpf voters fit this demographic. There is no doubt they would run you off their lawn. Anything after that, not so sure.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 26, 2021)

injinji said:


> I wondered the same thing. There is no real danger of it happening, but the talk makes it seem like there is.


they're trying to keep the conversation going- so they're the new FB and Twitter imho.

they're trying to keep the conversation going with stickers on poles; i go right behind them and take them down; saw a new one yesterday in my travels


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> There are not millions of blood thirsty tRUmptards waiting for the signal to take over America by force.
> Have you seen the pathetic turnouts at Stinkys latest rallies with O'Reilly?
> Just more bullshit propaganda to add to the chaos.


he needs his Twatter..that rush..that special one which only 'likes' and 'retweets' can satisfy. alittle something else from Newsweek.









Donald Trump's New Media Company Now Under SEC Scrutiny Over Stock Trading


Trump met with DWAC Executive Patrick Orlando before the company started raising funds for their merger, which could be in violation of SEC rules.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 26, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> Sanction them all you like Putin is still making bank.
> "Vladimir _Putin_ is a Russian politician who has a _net worth_ of $70 billion dollars." I'm sure he won't suffer one bit.


but those close to him will suffer greatly

that's when you start worrying about the tea being served and stay ground level.

someone will betray him if that is the case.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> he needs his Twatter..that rush..that special one which only 'likes' and 'retweets' can satisfy. alittle something else from Newsweek.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should have left his Twitter account up. By now he would have incriminated himself into a life sentence. He just can't help himself.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 26, 2021)

I


OldMedUser said:


> They should have left his Twitter account up. By now he would have incriminated himself into a life sentence. He just can't help himself.


I just like reading his nonsense I wish they would’ve left it up just so I could read his ridiculous rhetoric that makes me shake my head and wonder how this man got this far in our country what a shame it really is or was


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 26, 2021)

Hiphophippo said:


> I
> 
> I just like reading his nonsense I wish they would’ve left it up just so I could read his ridiculous rhetoric that makes me shake my head and wonder how this man got this far in our country what a shame it really is or was


I know, right? I'm Canadian and found the whole tRump thing both entertaining but scary as fuck. Ever since Obama the Retrumpicans seemed to have lost their grip on reality and what being a patriot really means. Even under the Bushes both parties could work together reasonably well when their plans coincided and weren't constantly trying to destroy each other and the country tho that part is almost totally from the far right now.

I was watching something recently on PBS about a group that tracks civil war possibilities around the globe and they consider the US to be near the top of countries likely to have another civil war in the next decade. I doubt very much that a full-out civil war could happen but increased domestic terrorism, ethnic assaults and general mayhem could tear the country apart almost as badly.

I first got interested in world politics as a kid watching the Cuban missile crisis unfold on the evening news with my parents and I've never been as worried about all of our futures as much as I am now. With all the shit going on with Russia and China stability is need now more than ever and it's not happening. So much of the media on a feeding frenzy just fanning the flames doesn't help either.

Where are the Kennedys and the Cronkites when you need them! Some semblance of sanity is sorely needed to regain balance before it's too late.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 26, 2021)

American politics are just crazy at the moment not saying it’ll calm down but I think it’s all going to culminate to something even if it’s the beginning of the dismantling of our basic fundamentals and beliefs for our homeland and how we live our lives be it trump or somebody else I believe it’s going to happen or would’ve already started either way and the China and Russia issues right now are actually kinda frightening when you think about how brazen both countries are and the building tensions sorry I am driving I know it’s one long sentence


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 26, 2021)

Hiphophippo said:


> American politics are just crazy at the moment not saying it’ll calm down but I think it’s all going to culminate to something even if it’s the beginning of the dismantling of our basic fundamentals and beliefs for our homeland and how we live our lives be it trump or somebody else I believe it’s going to happen or would’ve already started either way and the China and Russia issues right now are actually kinda frightening when you think about how brazen both countries are and the building tensions sorry I am driving I know it’s one long sentence


Texting while driving is a good way to have a shitty new year when you don't notice that drunk driver coming at you. Huge fine here in Alberta for distracted driving.

Putin and Xi are getting pretty chummy with a meeting coming up at the Olympic games. If Putin goes into the Ukraine and Xi goes after Taiwan at the same time all hell could break loose for the US and the rest of us.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 26, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> I know, right? I'm Canadian and found the whole tRump thing both entertaining but scary as fuck. Ever since Obama the Retrumpicans seemed to have lost their grip on reality and what being a patriot really means. Even under the Bushes both parties could work together reasonably well when their plans coincided and weren't constantly trying to destroy each other and the country tho that part is almost totally from the far right now.
> 
> I was watching something recently on PBS about a group that tracks civil war possibilities around the globe and they consider the US to be near the top of countries likely to have another civil war in the next decade. I doubt very much that a full-out civil war could happen but increased domestic terrorism, ethnic assaults and general mayhem could tear the country apart almost as badly.
> 
> ...


If you look at the domestic terrorism the gangs and there mentalities, and these far left and far right radical groups, and the way that citizens who aren’t involved with those groups directly all have opinions and theories on how to deal with them. it’s like we are already in a type of civil war look at our politics there is no hey can we come together and figure this out. it’s either my way or no way be it either side who’s saying it. Washington is basically at war with itself and we are on the side lines feeding the fire and building up the machine with our mean rhetoric and insatiable desire for drama and to have things one specific way be it republican or democrat


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 26, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Texting while driving is a good way to have a shitty new year when you don't notice that drunk driver coming at you. Huge fine here in Alberta for distracted driving.
> 
> Putin and Xi are getting pretty chummy with a meeting coming up at the Olympic games. If Putin goes into the Ukraine and Xi goes after Taiwan at the same time all hell could break loose for the US and the rest of us.


Very much agreed! I think Putin is very reserved on his action towards Ukraine, he knows Russia isn’t built for a long term conflict anymore but that doesn’t mean if pushed he won’t move forward. he’s a prideful man and would send his country men to there deaths over it. On the other hand xi is one crazy dude who will do whatever he has to to have the Asian countries under there mother flag of China


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 26, 2021)

Hiphophippo said:


> Very much agreed! I think Putin is very reserved on his action towards Ukraine, he knows Russia isn’t built for a long term conflict anymore but that doesn’t mean if pushed he won’t move forward. he’s a prideful man and would send his country men to there deaths over it. On the other hand xi is one crazy dude who will do whatever he has to to have the Asian countries under there mother flag of China


I also agree. Putin is using the moves on the Ukraine to force the NATO issue so I don't believe he intends to invade unless pushed into a corner over it.

Xi tho has been increasing China's military footprint in the Pacific for some years now and with all the losing face over the Olympic games may just hit Taiwan not long after they are over out of spite. Look what's going on in Hong Kong these days. He is not to be trusted any more than Putin and I wouldn't trust him any further than I could throw him.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 26, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> They should have left his Twitter account up. By now he would have incriminated himself into a life sentence. He just can't help himself.


it would not have been fair to his successor or our country and it's people; it was finally over and we needed silence.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> it would not have been fair to his successor or our country and it's people; it was finally over and we needed silence.


I also agree with that had they left it open we would’ve had a much worse transition and our current president would face lots of stupid questions over misinformation. but some of it was funny and priceless


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 26, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Texting while driving is a good way to have a shitty new year when you don't notice that drunk driver coming at you. Huge fine here in Alberta for distracted driving.
> 
> Putin and Xi are getting pretty chummy with a meeting coming up at the Olympic games. If Putin goes into the Ukraine and Xi goes after Taiwan at the same time all hell could break loose for the US and the rest of us.


Tesla is putting in front passenger console loaded with games; supposedly driver can't play while car is in gear.



some just can't resist overriding safety measure in place for a reason.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 26, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> I also agree. Putin is using the moves on the Ukraine to force the NATO issue so I don't believe he intends to invade unless pushed into a corner over it.
> 
> Xi tho has been increasing China's military footprint in the Pacific for some years now and with all the losing face over the Olympic games may just hit Taiwan not long after they are over out of spite. Look what's going on in Hong Kong these days. He is not to be trusted any more than Putin and I wouldn't trust him any further than I could throw him.


Crazy thing is is that Hong kong wasn’t supposed to be under independent Chinese rule for twenty more years that’s how the British and allies wrote it up when the territory was returned to China at the end of British rule there and the Chinese government agreed with that and like you said he will push and push because he knows we won’t do anything at the moment unless he does something extreme like invade Taiwan or the India border like he’s been doing xi is a socialist thru and thru he sees those countries as Chinese property and won’t stop until they are we as a country need to see that and be on the same page about it or it’ll get to where we can’t do anything


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 26, 2021)

Hiphophippo said:


> I also agree with that had they left it open we would’ve had a much worse transition and our current president would face lots of stupid questions over misinformation. but some of it was funny and priceless


just google donald trump news he's doing and saying plenty (within reason or GOP won't pay his legal) nobody's carrying it- he's second page news.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Tesla is putting in front passenger console loaded with games; supposedly driver can't play while car is in gear.
> 
> View attachment 5054292


Even these screens in most dashboards have to be distracting as hell and I'm amazed they are allowed at all. How many people are just going to sit in the car to play video games FFS. They can do that on their phones all ready. Even those consoles for back seat passengers distract the driver as it is.

Save that shit for real self driving cars when they finally come out and actually work.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 26, 2021)

Hiphophippo said:


> Crazy thing is is that Hong kong wasn’t supposed to be under independent Chinese rule for twenty more years that’s how the British and allies wrote it up when the territory was returned to China at the end of British rule there and the Chinese government agreed with that and like you said he will push and push because he knows we won’t do anything at the moment unless he does something extreme like invade Taiwan or the India border like he’s been doing xi is a socialist thru and thru he sees those countries as Chinese property and won’t stop until they are we as a country need to see that and be on the same page about it or it’ll get to where we can’t do anything


He's already really butthurt about how many world powers are doing the diplomatic boycott thing over the human rights violations and now the NFL is pulling out over Covid infections too.

Totally ignoring the treaty over HK is just the start.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2021)

*5 Reasons Why China Won't Invade Taiwan*


----------



## injinji (Dec 28, 2021)

For Putin the real fight is at home.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 29, 2021)

told ya..instead of using the Olympics as cover to withdraw, Putin used Christmas..right out of his playbook.









Some Russian troops reportedly withdraw from Ukraine border area


Russia's Interfax news, citing the military, reports that 10,000 troops are returning to their "permanent deployment points" from the border region.




www.npr.org





The Russians are so predictable that i wouldn't even consider this a prediction.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 11, 2022)

Killer dolphins



https://www.jpost.com/omg/article-692167


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 14, 2022)

https://apnews.com/article/europe-russia-media-ukraine-vladimir-putin-f24e6bd400e20d7890daff371cd80eb2


> WASHINGTON (AP) — U.S. intelligence officials have determined a Russian effort is underway to create a pretext for its troops to further invade Ukraine, and Moscow has already prepositioned operatives to conduct “a false-flag operation” in eastern Ukraine, according to the White House.
> 
> White House press secretary Jen Psaki said on Friday the intelligence findings show Russia is also laying the groundwork through a social media disinformation campaign that frames Ukraine as an aggressor that has been preparing an imminent attack against Russian-backed forces in eastern Ukraine.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> https://apnews.com/article/europe-russia-media-ukraine-vladimir-putin-f24e6bd400e20d7890daff371cd80eb2View attachment 5067233


I think Joe has got the squeeze on Vlad, there's trouble in Belorussia and Kazakhstan, both required deployment of Russian troops. Vlad might be having economic or financial troubles too and the nord pipeline project with Europe is being threatened. Vlad needs a bargaining chip and the Ukraine is it, it's his hostage, but he's like a bank robber holding a gun to a hostages head surrounded by cops. Vlad and his oligarch buddies would lose all their money and assets overnight, including money in bank accounts in tax havens, I'm sure these have all been identified including US assets. Also most NATO countries have economies larger than Russia's and their economy is in very poor shape, more so with an oil embargo. The average Russian make just $400US/mth, if Vlad invaded the Ukraine it wouldn't take long for that income to be cut by half or more and unemployment would skyrocket as the economy went into freefall.

Ukraine threatens his southern flank and puts the Russian position on the black sea in jeopardy. Belorussia is on the western flank and Kazakhstan to the south east. It might put a NATO base on the black sea on the Crimea and close to the troublesome southern republics like Georgia. Strategically, this leaves Vlad in a very bad position, with NATO deep inside the former Soviet empire causing trouble in the neighboring republics.


----------



## smokinrav (Jan 15, 2022)

NATO is full of cowards. You're dreaming.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> NATO is full of cowards. You're dreaming.


NATO is a defensive alliance, it's Vlad whose dreaming and his dreams are of the old soviet empire and trying to control his neighbors through coercion and force. The only reason there is a NATO is because of the old soviet union and now because of Vlad, if he wasn't such an asshole, there might no longer be one. I'm just outlining the strategic thinking that goes into Vlad's and the militaries thinking. Of course NATO would be reluctant to go to war and can only do so if a member is attacked and the Europeans would be on the front lines. Wars mean refugees and that can be politically destabilizing when they come in large numbers.


----------



## injinji (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 17, 2022)

Peace Index 2021. Goes to show how un peaceful Americans are...


Most Peaceful Countries 2022


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> NATO is a defensive alliance, it's Vlad whose dreaming and his dreams are of the old soviet empire and trying to control his neighbors through coercion and force. The only reason there is a NATO is because of the old soviet union and now because of Vlad, if he wasn't such an asshole, there might no longer be one. I'm just outlining the strategic thinking that goes into Vlad's and the militaries thinking. Of course NATO would be reluctant to go to war and can only do so if a member is attacked and the Europeans would be on the front lines. Wars mean refugees and that can be politically destabilizing when they come in large numbers.


Vlad is probably the most smartest and ruthless person in charge of a country at the moment. He came from the streets to Russian president and is powerful enough to effectively rule forever. He is worth a fortune and can Travel and do as he wishes. He will play and toy and harass and if the moment comes when he can grab it by whatever method (Belarus for eg) he will. He wont risk outright war with Nato. Its just not worth the trouble for him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2022)

*Finland and Sweden consider NATO membership*


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Vlad is probably the most smartest and ruthless person in charge of a country at the moment. He came from the streets to Russian president and is powerful enough to effectively rule forever. He is worth a fortune and can Travel and do as he wishes. He will play and toy and harass and if the moment comes when he can grab it by whatever method (Belarus for eg) he will. He wont risk outright war with Nato. Its just not worth the trouble for him.


i'd love to see vlad say well f*ck you mr biden and america. here is your last president. and then put up a video of whores pissing on trump. he just wants chaos here by any means necessary. but he has a lot of nukes too so buyer beware


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Finland and Sweden consider NATO membership*


i have a ex co worker (american) that now is retired a few clicks outside Kyiv. he's rich enough to bail out with his wife and family


----------



## smokinrav (Jan 18, 2022)

The story of Putin and Boris Yeltsin is one for the ages. Yeltsin was an alcoholic of epic proportion and was close to facing corruption charges by Russian prosecutors. 
Putin was defense minister who used viscious moves in Chechnya and the Moscow Theater to cement his reputation as a hard liner. He then promised Yeltsin a no prosecution deal if he just retired, which he did. Putin was "elected" president and he has ruled ever since.
Yeltsin was never charged with anything, and lived a life of luxury till his death in 2007.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 19, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> The story of Putin and Boris Yeltsin is one for the ages. Yeltsin was an alcoholic of epic proportion and was close to facing corruption charges by Russian prosecutors.
> Putin was defense minister who used viscious moves in Chechnya and the Moscow Theater to cement his reputation as a hard liner. He then promised Yeltsin a no prosecution deal if he just retired, which he did. Putin was "elected" president and he has ruled ever since.
> Yeltsin was never charged with anything, and lived a life of luxury till his death in 2007.


and a poor street thug before then. 
America got O so close to Trump as leader for life not that long ago.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2022)

Laugh it up down under boy, Putin has candidates in every country, I bet he has a few psychos down there for you to enjoy, Boris Johnson is also entertaining the UK for Putin.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Laugh it up down under boy, Putin has candidates in every country, I bet he has a few psychos down there for you to enjoy, Boris Johnson is also entertaining the UK for Putin.


I'm not laughing, imagine if it succeeds when he tries again? Scary, scary thought. Amazing that he hasn't been either arrested or made to disappear. Although it does explain the Americans are dumb as a rock thread. Our political system is very different to yours and Russia hasn't been medling for decades, China does that these days.. Boris is a fkn clown, he has been looking very sad lately. Not his usual clown like self, more a sad panda.

Why do some Americans get all defensive when someone talks about what could of happened in January? Why do you believe people laugh about such a serious event? Why doesn't America take what happened more seriously? Surely Treason or a similar charge applies?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'm not laughing, imagine if it succeeds when he tries again? Scary, scary thought. Amazing that he hasn't been either arrested or made to disappear. Although it does explain the Americans are dumb as a rock thread. Our political system is very different to yours and Russia hasn't been medling for decades, China does that these days.. Boris is a fkn clown, he has been looking very sad lately. Not his usual clown like self, more a sad panda.
> 
> Why do some Americans get all defensive when someone talks about what could of happened in January? Why do you believe people laugh about such a serious event? Why doesn't America take what happened more seriously? Surely Treason or a similar charge applies?


Yeah, we are kind of touchy right now. How is that Australian Dream going? Down the drain?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'm not laughing, imagine if it succeeds when he tries again? Scary, scary thought. Amazing that he hasn't been either arrested or made to disappear. Although it does explain the Americans are dumb as a rock thread. Our political system is very different to yours and Russia hasn't been medling for decades, China does that these days.. Boris is a fkn clown, he has been looking very sad lately. Not his usual clown like self, more a sad panda.
> 
> Why do some Americans get all defensive when someone talks about what could of happened in January? Why do you believe people laugh about such a serious event? Why doesn't America take what happened more seriously? Surely Treason or a similar charge applies?


There are two coextant Americas ( limiting the descriptor to USA). 
Ours, and theirs. 
If you haven’t figured this out, dude.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 19, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, we are kind of touchy right now. How is that Australian Dream going? Down the drain?


i put a grand on Djokovic to win the Aussie Open and the f'kers won't let him in the country. lol.


----------



## smokinrav (Jan 19, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, we are kind of touchy right now. How is that Australian Dream going? Down the drain?


Swirling the wrong way lol


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> Swirling the wrong way lol


Cruel Coriolis


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 19, 2022)

Binden held a news conference today and stated that he thought Russia will invade Ukraine.
No shit
Now fucking what?
I'd activate every weapon/tank/cruise missile/etc. etc. in every NATO country that borders Russia and place them into combat readiness.
It has to be done.
Anyone see a way out?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Binden held a news conference today and stated that he thought Russia will invade Ukraine.
> No shit
> Now fucking what?
> I'd activate every weapon/tank/cruise missile/etc. etc. in every NATO country that borders Russia and place them into combat readiness.
> ...


If there is one, it does not include any word after “activate”.


----------



## smokinrav (Jan 19, 2022)

If Georgia and Crimea are any example, NATO won't do a damn thing for a non-signatory, and there's no way US combat troops fight Russia in that place. No. Just more lame ass monetary sanctions that hurt everyday Russians and matter not at all to Putin's oligarchs.


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Binden held a news conference today and stated that he thought Russia will invade Ukraine.
> No shit
> Now fucking what?
> I'd activate every weapon/tank/cruise missile/etc. etc. in every NATO country that borders Russia and place them into combat readiness.
> ...


We will not go to war for Ukraine.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, we are kind of touchy right now. How is that Australian Dream going? Down the drain?


It was a year ago...
yep fkn crazy, feel so sorry for the kids. https://www.abc.net.au/news/2022-01-04/australia-house-prices-corelogic-data-december-2021/100737080
"Hobart had the biggest capital city price increase over the past year (28.1pc) "


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 20, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i put a grand on Djokovic to win the Aussie Open and the f'kers won't let him in the country. lol.


Needed to be double vaxxed to enter Australia. Looks like he won't be playing the French or Wimbleton either.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 20, 2022)

injinji said:


> We will not go to war for Ukraine.


You have to.

Is Ukraine an ally of the US?


The United States reaffirms its unwavering support for Ukraine's sovereignty and territorial integrity within its internationally recognized borders, extending to its territorial waters. The U.S.-Ukraine relationship serves as a cornerstone for security, democracy, and human rights in Ukraine and the broader region.2 days ago

*United with Ukraine - United States Department of State*


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> There are two coextant Americas ( limiting the descriptor to USA).
> Ours, and theirs.
> If you haven’t figured this out, dude.


The only thing that matters is the majority. Shame your voting systems panders to the minority (which are only a slight minority...)


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 20, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> Swirling the wrong way lol


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> It was a year ago...
> yep fkn crazy, feel so sorry for the kids. https://www.abc.net.au/news/2022-01-04/australia-house-prices-corelogic-data-december-2021/100737080
> "Hobart had the biggest capital city price increase over the past year (28.1pc) "


Median home value $709,8000?
Holy shit, with a 22% increase in the last year.
Interesting market
Buy now & plan on staying the rest of your life in that house because you'll never sell it & make a profit.
Cheaper to buy land & build your own.


----------



## smokinrav (Jan 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Needed to be double vaxxed to enter Australia. Looks like he won't be playing the French or Wimbleton either.
> 
> View attachment 5070615


Can't play NY or NJ without double vax also. Ask Kyrie Irving
So no slams for him at all in 2022. Lmoa


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> Can't play NY of NJ without double vax also. Ask Kyrie Irving
> So no slams for him at all in 2022. Lmoa


That is what happens when you hire a flat Earther.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 20, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Median home value $709,8000?
> Holy shit, with a 22% increase in the last year.
> Interesting market
> Buy now & plan on staying the rest of your life in that house because you'll never sell it & make a profit.
> Cheaper to buy land & build your own.


Market is crazy the last couple years. 
I'm not so sure on that if you buy now you could sell in 12 months and be near guaranteed to make 20% profit.
Its always been slightly cheaper to build but blocks of land are usually on the outskirts and are also going for huge amounts. Its also a 2 to 3 year wait for a builder atm and material costs have increased a fair bit with the supply chain issues.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Market is crazy the last couple years.
> I'm not so sure on that if you buy now you could sell in 12 months and be near guaranteed to make 20% profit.
> Its always been slightly cheaper to build but blocks of land are usually on the outskirts and are also going for huge amounts. Its also a 2 to 3 year wait for a builder atm and material costs have increased a fair bit with the supply chain issues.


I think you got me wrong.
What I meant was if you pay that price, top $, it will be hard, if not very hard to sell it in 5 years & make some sort of profit.
Gotta wait until your central bank raise rates
The market is way too hot, time to throw some interest increases in or you will see inflation.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


>


Made me go flush the toilet


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

U.S. just sanctioned two Ukrainian lawmakers for preparing "to take over the government of Ukraine and to control Ukraine’s critical infrastructure with an occupying Russian force." One of them, Oleh Voloshyn, was Manafort's guy in Kyiv.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Shame your voting systems panders to the minority


Fucking ridiculous
In this system a minority can and does hold the majority stymied
If the Republicans put as much effort in actually doing something constructive/of actual benefit to America instead of just blocking/blocking/blocking almost everything the Dems/Biden presents, we could once again/possibly gain some semblance of an equitable & stable society.
But nope, we're stuck with Republicans & exist in a hellscape where selfish idiots essentially call the shots.
FUCKING IDIOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DUMMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!
VERY SPECIAL!!!!!!!
Yup, it's toe to toe as to who's in charge & the idiots are breathing down our necks.
Really sad, eh?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> The only thing that matters is the majority. Shame your voting systems panders to the minority (which are only a slight minority...)


Many of us are talking about doing away with the obsolete electoral system.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

Say hello to NATOs newest member, keep it up Vlad, the Swedes are not to be fucked with, they are a leader in advanced weapons systems and sell to the world's militaries. Finland is making similar moves and Vlad appears to be making enemies all over the place, it's good to have the state department and CIA back in action!
*'Ready to defend our values': Tensions rise in Sweden's Gotland amid Russian threat • FRANCE 24*


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

War trolling is intolerable this day and age.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> War trolling is intolerable this day and age.


Not to be a nudnik, but when was it more tolerable?


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Not to be a nudnik, but when was it more tolerable?


Think of it like gay/black/women's rights. You could have attacked them 80 years ago with little resistance, but in modern times, we know what's right and people aren't going back to the closet/fields/kitchen. There is a new level of societal refinement and you can't undo it.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> Think of it like gay/black/women's rights. You could have attacked them 80 years ago with little resistance, but in modern times, we know what's right and people aren't going back to the closet/fields/kitchen. There is a new level of societal refinement and you can't undo it.


I hope you’re right. I’m still watching a rather good go at our values.


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I hope you’re right. I’m still watching a rather good go at our values.


We are, but the fight hasn't even started yet. Abortion rights will probably be the first big one. Part of me wants them to overturn R vs W, because you know it's on after that. People *will* get off the couch at that point.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> We are, but the fight hasn't even started yet. Abortion rights will probably be the first big one. Part of me wants them to overturn R vs W, because you know it's on after that. People *will* get off the couch at that point.


Im more worried about Brown v Board of Education.


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

Literally, or as a metaphor for the great white uprising 2029..?


----------



## smokinrav (Jan 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> You have to.
> 
> Is Ukraine an ally of the US?
> 
> ...


 No, we dont

Double talk from a diplomat. NATO and US combat troops won't fight russian troops for a non member country
Any response will be economic sanctions from NATO members and build up of troops outside Ukraine Eastern border. In NATO member countries only.



> “It would certainly be the case that if Putin moved in, there would be an increasing request from eastern flank allies, and a positive response from the United States, for additional forces and capabilities and exercises to take place there to ensure the safety and security of our eastern flank allies in the face of that kind of aggression in Ukraine,” the official said, but made clear that Biden would not be threatening a direct US military response.The United States is not seeking to end up in a circumstance in which the focus on our countermeasures is the direct use of American military force, as opposed to a combination of support for the Ukrainian military, strong economic countermeasures, and a substantial increase in support from allies to ensure that they remain safe,” the senior official said, adding he would not disclose “what the president is going to say on the question of under what circumstances the US military could get involved”.


Nato


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Peace Index 2021. Goes to show how un peaceful Americans are...
> 
> 
> Most Peaceful Countries 2022


I guess all 60 or so people who live in Iceland all get along.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> Literally, or as a metaphor for the great white uprising 2029..?


Literally. I think this Court could try (?) it.


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Literally. I think this Court could try (?) it.


Tough to think about, dangerous not to. No win.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> Tough to think about, dangerous not to. No win.


Yes both.


----------



## Antidote Man (Jan 20, 2022)

There has been war since the very beginning. There has never not been war. There are insects under your feet fighting for which swarm gets the best parts of you. Think about that.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> There has been war since the very beginning. There has never not been war. There are insects under your feet fighting for which swarm gets the best parts of you. Think about that.


No.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Many of us are talking about doing away with the obsolete electoral system.


Get rid of that hindrance to having a true Democracy

It seems to only be used for evil when the shitheads use it, like they did during Obama's terms, setting a record for the amount of filibusters.

Fucking Cunt from AZ and that Motherfucker from WV should be thrown the fuck out of the Democratic party or at least ostracized & dumped from any committee they're on.

They disgust me & those POS call themselves Democrats?
They just wasted a year of Biden's presidency.
Jesus fucking Christ, will we ever win?
The Dems are like rats that eat their own

We are and we do, and time just passes by & we get fuck all accomplished.

Yea, big fat Enlighted cannibalistic Rats (See below/this is what Sinema looks like without any makeup )


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2022)

Minor incursion of Russia into Ukraine? Gulp


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 20, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I think you got me wrong.
> What I meant was if you pay that price, top $, it will be hard, if not very hard to sell it in 5 years & make some sort of profit.
> Gotta wait until your central bank raise rates
> The market is way too hot, time to throw some interest increases in or you will see inflation.


Real estate very rarely comes down in Australia. I was a Real estate agent and a property investor many years ago. The market is not slowing down and i think it would be an easy sale and a nice tidy profit in 5 years time. Right now any house on the market is selling very fast with multiple offers above asking price. We may see a slow down in 2 to 3 years but i dont think many would expect a contraction in price. But then like any investment its a gamble.

I just feel sorry for the kids. My daughter moved back home to save a a house deposit. She saved 50k in two years but house's increased 50% in that time so she is still saving for a deposit as the market keeps moving away from her.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I guess all 60 or so people who live in Iceland all get along.


Amazing story Iceland. They used to all meet once a year and the people would make the rules and any grievances would be settled. There was no outside force to police laws it was just the people themselves abiding by the laws and sorting issues out themselves.
Not sure how peaceful some of the instances would of been back n the day when fishermen would be off fishing for

I had a lovely two nights with an Iceland girl in Nottingham in '92... the drapes matched the carpet.









Top 11 Reasons why Iceland is the safest country in the world!


Iceland has been voted the safest country in the world for over a decade. Find out about why female solo-travelers choose Iceland.




www.icelandtravel.is




.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Real estate very rarely comes down in Australia. I was a Real estate agent and a property investor many years ago. The market is not slowing down and i think it would be an easy sale and a nice tidy profit in 5 years time. Right now any house on the market is selling very fast with multiple offers above asking price. We may see a slow down in 2 to 3 years but i dont think many would expect a contraction in price. But then like any investment its a gamble.
> 
> I just feel sorry for the kids. My daughter moved back home to save a a house deposit. She saved 50k in two years but house's increased 50% in that time so she is still saving for a deposit as the market keeps moving away from her.


Impressive economy & I wish your daughter much success in her search


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Real estate very rarely comes down in Australia. I was a Real estate agent and a property investor many years ago. The market is not slowing down and i think it would be an easy sale and a nice tidy profit in 5 years time. Right now any house on the market is selling very fast with multiple offers above asking price. We may see a slow down in 2 to 3 years but i dont think many would expect a contraction in price. But then like any investment its a gamble.
> 
> I just feel sorry for the kids. My daughter moved back home to save a a house deposit. She saved 50k in two years but house's increased 50% in that time so she is still saving for a deposit as the market keeps moving away from her.


The housing market around here is similar. Houses around us are selling for over a million that aren’t as nice as ours. We payed less then 500k for our house 5 years ago. A colleague of my wife’s is moving from Toronto to our area, about an hour or so west of Toronto. They put an offer on a place last week 200k over the asking price. They didn’t even get a response.

I feel sorry for young people like your daughter these days. Home ownership may be beyond possibility for many of them further signalling the erosion of the middle class.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> You have to.
> 
> Is Ukraine an ally of the US?
> 
> ...


America will use lots of that kind of ammo. ie, words. All of eastern Europe is viewed as a way to slow the Red Army.


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Many of us are talking about doing away with the obsolete electoral system.


Talk will be all it amounts to. It still takes three fourths or 38 of the states to agree to amend the Constitution. The small states are never going to do that. Keep in mind the way we elect presidents was a compromise that without which, there would have been no United States of America.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 21, 2022)

injinji said:


> Talk will be all it amounts to. It still takes three fourths or 38 of the states to agree to amend the Constitution. The small states are never going to do that. Keep in mind the way we elect presidents was a compromise that without which, there would have been no United States of America.


I’m thinking there is enough momentum building to fragment what is still the Republican Party.
At that point, no more red hold on most of the states. Then I see a real chance to ratify.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 21, 2022)

It's War!


----------



## topcat (Jan 21, 2022)

Groucho goes to war.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 21, 2022)

I wonder if the newly redesigned A10 warthog will be ready for service against Putin tanks if this kicks off.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 22, 2022)

injinji said:


> America will use lots of that kind of ammo. ie, words. All of eastern Europe is viewed as a way to slow the Red Army.


Then the world's view of America will deteriorate even more and just like Trumps presidency it will help the rise of China. Interesting times we live in.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Then the world's view of America will deteriorate even more and just like Trumps presidency it will help the rise of China. Interesting times we live in.


Meh, chances are as soon as Russia starts their war, China will start their land grab too. 

It is interesting that someone would complain about America not wanting to get drug into a war that another nation is starting when they also complain about America being warmongers.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 22, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The housing market around here is similar. Houses around us are selling for over a million that aren’t as nice as ours. We payed less then 500k for our house 5 years ago. A colleague of my wife’s is moving from Toronto to our area, about an hour or so west of Toronto. They put an offer on a place last week 200k over the asking price. They didn’t even get a response.
> 
> I feel sorry for young people like your daughter these days. Home ownership may be beyond possibility for many of them further signalling the erosion of the middle class.


For kids today to get even the down payment typically require help. Me and the Ex each contributed to the purchase of the kids homes but it wasn’t much  and I co-signed the mortgage for the one. The other makes way more than me lol. The first purchase was a condo and at just under a million was on the cheaper side where she is..... most expensive city/country in the world . Crazy shit.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 22, 2022)

Yesterday have taken off, 6 Spanish Eurofighters more to protect the East-South border of the E.U. with Russia, apart from the Spanish Eurofighters that patrol and protect Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania in the East-Northeast, which are on high alert. It is also known that several frigates have left their Mediterranean bases for the Black Sea? The drums of war are beating in Eastern Europe... I hope that sanity will prevail.

Pd: In the middle of the visit to Lithuania of the Spanish president, being received and entertained by his Lithuanian host (with two Spanish Eurofighters on his back), the Spanish president has to alert the Lithuanian in the middle of his speech: "Scramble One!!!", so that he moves aside and let the fighters go: Russian fighter-bombers have just violated the Lithuanian airspace (to boycott the event):


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 22, 2022)

I fear this is going to get very bad over the next few weeks and it boils down to dick measuring .


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 22, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Meh, chances are as soon as Russia starts their war, China will start their land grab too.
> 
> It is interesting that someone would complain about America not wanting to get drug into a war that another nation is starting when they also complain about America being warmongers.


I'm deeply troubled by the recent events Ukraine/Russia and I also agree that China is monitoring this situation with green eyes. I've always put myself in the Russians shoes w/the caveat that I think Pres. Putin is a mafioso dressed as a politician,that being said my previous point is that the Russians have suffered 2 devastating invasions in recent history(Napolean/Hitler), both overcome with incredible carnage suffered by the Russian people to eventually prevail. The West never gave Russia it's due in WW2 and I firmly believe DDay could have been a disaster had so much German armor had not been chewed up by Ivan on the Eastern front, I'm not overlooking Stalin's evil but Russia paid a price for victory multitudes greater in loss than the Allies. Fast forward, the Cold War ends and the West proclaims VICTORY (in your face Russia), not one iota of humbleness or graciousness. Russia has always been proud and just wanted some respect IMO. Then we expand NATO right to their borders present day in territories they once controlled. I can see taking on Poland,Hungary, and Checkoslovakia. But the Baltic countries are in a very sensitive area and bound to cause tension. On top of all of this just the mention of Ukraine potentially being admitted in the future is bound to drive the Russians bonkers. So we admitted these countries to the allance effectively watering it down and pushing it closer to Russia, factor in their paronoia from past wars and what do we have. Serious tensions all built on arrogance and under article 5 of NATO'S constitution are obligated to go to war over twice as many countries than in the original NATO. I think Putin sees how watered down NATO is combined with the slights he feels sees the opportunity to exploit and weaken or even call the alliances bluff. In any case it's all bad and very worrisome. Russians are tough,proud, and resilliant people and messing w/them is NO JOKE. Sure hope there is a facesaving way out of this mess, some of Putin's demands are outrageous,but that's what happens when you cage a tiger.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 22, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I wonder if the newly redesigned A10 warthog will be ready for service against Putin tanks if this kicks off.


A10 would only be able to operate effectively after Air Defenses are severely repressed(no easy task) S-400 system deployed by Russia is deadly vs. non stealthy aircraft.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 22, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I fear this is going to get very bad over the next few weeks and it boils down to dick measuring .


The big boy's rip out their meat and measure and the brave service people and innocent civilians do the dying.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 22, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Yesterday have taken off, 6 Spanish Eurofighters more to protect the East-South border of the E.U. with Russia, apart from the Spanish Eurofighters that patrol and protect Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania in the East-Northeast, which are on high alert. It is also known that several frigates have left their Mediterranean bases for the Black Sea? The drums of war are beating in Eastern Europe... I hope that sanity will prevail.
> 
> Pd: In the middle of the visit to Lithuania of the Spanish president, being received and entertained by his Lithuanian host (with two Spanish Eurofighters on his back), the Spanish president has to alert the Lithuanian in the middle of his speech: "Scramble One!!!", so that he moves aside and let the fighters go: Russian fighter-bombers have just violated the Lithuanian airspace (to boycott the event):


These are the times where you hope the pilots have steel balls, dangerous tit for tat sabre rattling easily leadsto miscalculation, miscalculation leads to a FOX1 being fired, gloves off accidently then what?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 22, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> A10 would only be able to operate effectively after Air Defenses are severely repressed(no easy task) S-400 system deployed by Russia is deadly vs. non stealthy aircraft.


US radar tech is more advanced so US advantage also, Putin the Pedo is just puffing out his chest, his convectional military is no match and there will be no nukes flying.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 22, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> These are the times where you hope the pilots have steel balls, dangerous tit for tat sabre rattling easily leadsto miscalculation, miscalculation leads to a FOX1 being fired, gloves off accidently then what?


During the Cuban missile crisis Kennedy asked a lot of questions about the process of dealing with soviet ships running the blockade. He was concerned about potential of escalation due to a misunderstanding or accident. Once he heard warning shots being fired across the bow was part of the process, he communicated directly with ship commanders on the scene. There were to be no shots fired of any kind unless ordered by him personally.

some things should be micromanaged.

“there’s always some bastard who doesn’t get the memo”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> For kids today to get even the down payment typically require help. Me and the Ex each contributed to the purchase of the kids homes but it wasn’t much  and I co-signed the mortgage for the one. The other makes way more than me lol. The first purchase was a condo and at just under a million was on the cheaper side where she is..... most expensive city/country in the world . Crazy shit.











This tiny two-bedroom house in Toronto is on sale for almost $3 million


When a listing uses phrases like "slightly above average" or "perfectly liveable" one has to start wondering just how bad the p...




www.blogto.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 22, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I'm deeply troubled by the recent events Ukraine/Russia and I also agree that China is monitoring this situation with green eyes. I've always put myself in the Russians shoes w/the caveat that I think Pres. Putin is a mafioso dressed as a politician,that being said my previous point is that the Russians have suffered 2 devastating invasions in recent history(Napolean/Hitler), both overcome with incredible carnage suffered by the Russian people to eventually prevail. The West never gave Russia it's due in WW2 and I firmly believe DDay could have been a disaster had so much German armor had not been chewed up by Ivan on the Eastern front, I'm not overlooking Stalin's evil but Russia paid a price for victory multitudes greater in loss than the Allies. Fast forward, the Cold War ends and the West proclaims VICTORY (in your face Russia), not one iota of humbleness or graciousness. Russia has always been proud and just wanted some respect IMO. Then we expand NATO right to their borders present day in territories they once controlled. I can see taking on Poland,Hungary, and Checkoslovakia. But the Baltic countries are in a very sensitive area and bound to cause tension. On top of all of this just the mention of Ukraine potentially being admitted in the future is bound to drive the Russians bonkers. So we admitted these countries to the allance effectively watering it down and pushing it closer to Russia, factor in their paronoia from past wars and what do we have. Serious tensions all built on arrogance and under article 5 of NATO'S constitution are obligated to go to war over twice as many countries than in the original NATO. I think Putin sees how watered down NATO is combined with the slights he feels sees the opportunity to exploit and weaken or even call the alliances bluff. In any case it's all bad and very worrisome.


I am not a world historian or war buff or anything, so take any opinion I have on this with a grain of salt, and excuse my googling.




I would point to the Soviet Union picking up 21,275 square kilometers after ww2 ended could be considered 'their due' for their very important efforts during the war.

But the Soviet Union died when they shut themselves off and conducted insanely naive economic suicide. Today's Russia is not the Soviet Union (outside of them still committing economic suicide with the top level corruption), and Ukraine is technically older than Russia, so why should they be able to determine who a second country allies with?



CCGNZ said:


> Russians are tough,proud, and resilliant people and messing w/them is NO JOKE. Sure hope there is a facesaving way out of this mess, some of Putin's demands are outrageous,but that's what happens when you cage a tiger.ccguns


Pride is a mother fucker.






Russia is messing with us, see their attack on our democracy (and every other democratic nation's democracy). I agree with hoping that there is a way out of this mess, but it is all on Putin, and not something that can be blamed on the countries deciding what is in their best interest that doesn't involve attack them.


----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Then the world's view of America will deteriorate even more and just like Trumps presidency it will help the rise of China. Interesting times we live in.


Sacrificing eastern Europe has always been Nato's battle plan. And it always will be. We don't have the personal to stop the Red Army in a head to head match in Europe. And I really don't disagree with that plan. After all that is how we beat Germany. We waited for them to wear themselves out fighting the Red Army, then we moved in and finished them off.

China is on the way up due to economic power. They are punching above their weight, just like the US of A did in the nineteenth century.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 22, 2022)

I’m with hanimmal in the fact I’m not an expert on history of Western Europe or wars This is seemingly a war between superpowers (as it always has been) and the people are the pawns and expendable. Scary shit going down .


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 22, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> The big boy's rip out their meat and measure and the brave service people and innocent civilians do the dying.


I think the octagon with the dinks that make the decisions thrown in all at once, would be cool. Let them make their alliances and enemies there ……..reality show at its best lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I’m with hanimmal in the fact I’m not an expert on history of Western Europe or wars This is seemingly a war between superpowers (as it always has been) and the people are the pawns and expendable. Scary shit going down .


I think Joe is doing things we don't see to agitate Vlad, he's had to deploy troops to Belorussia and Kazakhstan to support his proxies. Vlad's moves in the Ukraine are causing Finland and Sweden to consider joining NATO and most countries in NATO have larger economies than Russia. If Vlad invades Ukraine, he and his oligarch buddies will lose all of the money they stashed away in the west over decades and they will suffer other consequences. The average Russian makes $400/mth and the Russian economy is heavily dependent on oil exports and Vlad uses it as political leverage too.

I think someone has been putting the heat on Putin and causing him to act in a very dangerous way and I understand he does not have strong support for this unpopular war at home. Vlad has a dream of resurrecting the old soviet empire and might be sleep walking over the edge of disaster. Or the Ukraine is simply a hostage, used to get concessions from the west. Or maybe Joe wants retribution on Russia for fucking over Uncle Sam and this is the way he is gonna get it, by subtilty provoking Vlad into doing something very stupid. Wars often have unintended consequences and are best avoided


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 22, 2022)

American embassy in Ukraine is being ordered to evacuate.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 22, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Meh, chances are as soon as Russia starts their war, China will start their land grab too.
> 
> It is interesting that someone would complain about America not wanting to get drug into a war that another nation is starting when they also complain about America being warmongers.


I agree.

There's some wars that need to be fought. Most of the ones US gets into are not. Vietnam, Iraq for eg were not those. I don't think America should get involved in Ukraine but if you have said you would (and you have) then you have to do as you say.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 22, 2022)

Does anyone think it may be due to the mid terms in America coming up?
is Putin trying to make Biden look weak and to drive support back to Trump in some way?
The whole Ukraine affair seems to be big on American news services and websites such as this with a large American membership. Here its not mentioned much at all.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Does anyone think it may be due to the mid terms in America coming up?
> is Putin trying to make Biden look weak and to drive support back to Trump in some way?
> The whole Ukraine affair seems to be big on American news services and websites such as this with a large American membership. Here its not mentioned much at all.


I don’t. The timing would be inefficient.


----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Does anyone think it may be due to the mid terms in America coming up?
> is Putin trying to make Biden look weak and to drive support back to Trump in some way?
> The whole Ukraine affair seems to be big on American news services and websites such as this with a large American membership. Here its not mentioned much at all.


On Washington Week Friday night one of the reporters were saying that Putin saw how Joe Rob's poll numbers took a nose dive after the Afghan withdrawal, and he figured he could poke a little harder. Putin really wouldn't mind getting Ukraine back, but making the US look weak is his main goal.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 23, 2022)

injinji said:


> On Washington Week Friday night one of the reporters were saying that Putin saw how Joe Rob's poll numbers took a nose dive after the Afghan withdrawal, and he figured he could poke a little harder. Putin really wouldn't mind getting Ukraine back, but making the US look weak is his main goal.


IDK about his main goal. His main goal is increasing his wealth and power. Trump idolises him.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> During the Cuban missile crisis Kennedy asked a lot of questions about the process of dealing with soviet ships running the blockade. He was concerned about potential of escalation due to a misunderstanding or accident. Once he heard warning shots being fired across the bow was part of the process, he communicated directly with ship commanders on the scene. There were to be no shots fired of any kind unless ordered by him personally.
> 
> some things should be micromanaged.
> 
> “there’s always some bastard who doesn’t get the memo”


I remember that quote exactly, good point


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 23, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I am not a world historian or war buff or anything, so take any opinion I have on this with a grain of salt, and excuse my googling.
> 
> View attachment 5072098
> 
> ...


you raise good points, and I agree that Russia is wrong, but I always put myself in the opponents shoes to try to understand their mindset, and this is a potential nightmare situation. I think the paranoia of the past has Putin wanting a buffer zone or sphere of influence. He looks at the USA w/peaceful borders and ocean separating us from rivals and feels he and his country deserve a level of security. I fear that he has built up so much of a military deployment that he cannot back down now,especially w/the image he has cultivated. Something is going to happen and I just hope it's at the l.ow end of the scale


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 23, 2022)

I remember those classic Chapelle shows on Comedy Central, some of the funniest shit I've ever seen, how about the thing w/Charley Murphy and Rick James skits, hysterical


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Home ownership may be beyond possibility for many of them further signalling the erosion of the middle class.


i think it's temporary, rich people are snapping up real estate because that's what rich people do in a crises, take advantage of anyone in trouble. once they gentrify what they're going to, they're still stuck with a ton of property that no one can afford, so they'll turn a lot of it into rental property, and in a few years, they'll be forced to drop the prices significantly, because there will be no one to sell to that can afford the ridiculous prices they're slapping on cracker boxes right now


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Then the world's view of America will deteriorate even more and just like Trumps presidency it will help the rise of China. Interesting times we live in.


America seems less than interested in the rest of the worlds view, if we cared, we never would have gotten to this point


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> These are the times where you hope the pilots have steel balls, dangerous tit for tat sabre rattling easily leadsto miscalculation, miscalculation leads to a FOX1 being fired, gloves off accidently then what?


then we stomp on the shitty russian military and send them home, a lot of them in bags, and vlad nurses a bloody nose...which is what happens to a lot of bullies who overestimate how tough they are


----------



## melaninTonic (Jan 23, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> So Putin can't move troops on his own turf, but the USA can have troops spread across their empire ringing Russia even ? Sounds legit. Pfft.
> 
> So the Federal Reserve can use the shell company they own (the United States / military) to make sure oil is traded in "U.S. dollars" (federal reserve notes) but Putin can't decide what he'll do and for how much with Russian gas ?
> 
> ...


The US has a lot to answer for, but you are clearly not even within sight of objectivity.
Putin has been in Ukraine territory for years now. His demands to prevent a full Russian invasion are completely irrational, and are so by design.
Like so many other despots, he cannot abide self determination and democracy. Ukraine, Sweden etc... are sovereign nations who can decide to align themselves with other democracies: they would not feel the need to if Russia were not autocratic and expansionist.

If Putin decides to allow fair elections in his country, and stops imprisoning and assassinating his political rivals and dissidents, Ukraine will no longer have an incentive to choose between alliances and will probably do very well for itself remaining neutral: precisely what Putin claims to want. Now wouldn't that be a better outcome for everyone involved (except Putin himself)?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2022)

melaninTonic said:


> you are clearly not even within sight of objectivity.


Rob is clearly in sight of objectivity, I object to practically everything he says.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2022)

U.K. has removed half its embassy staff from Ukraine. Usually the precursor to some fuckery


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 24, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I agree.
> 
> There's some wars that need to be fought. Most of the ones US gets into are not. Vietnam, Iraq for eg were not those. I don't think America should get involved in Ukraine but if you have said you would (and you have) then you have to do as you say.


Bush 1 had the right idea IMO when he smacked down Saddam for invading Kuwait in '91. Bush 2 just had daddy issues IMO with the second war.

idk much about Vietnam outside of back then the intel really is no where close to what it is today.

With Ukraine, I am not sure what is meant by getting involved that you are saying our leaders have said though. I personally am not sure we don't already have plenty of reasons for going after Russia though based on their attack on our democracy, I am glad we haven't (because war sucks), but I don't think we should be the first to jump into one with Russia over Ukraine. I think that will be a NATO decision.



Lucky Luke said:


> Does anyone think it may be due to the mid terms in America coming up?
> is Putin trying to make Biden look weak and to drive support back to Trump in some way?
> The whole Ukraine affair seems to be big on American news services and websites such as this with a large American membership. Here its not mentioned much at all.


I have no clue what Putin is thinking, he is a troll, so this could be some stupid attempt to get brainwashed Americans to forget about the 4 years of Trump/Republicans (6 years at least for them) bending over for Putin, but I would think it is more about testing Germany, screwing with the French elections, and the Russian planned coup in Ukraine, than it is about American elections a year from now.



CCGNZ said:


> you raise good points, and I agree that Russia is wrong, but I always put myself in the opponents shoes to try to understand their mindset, and this is a potential nightmare situation. I think the paranoia of the past has Putin wanting a buffer zone or sphere of influence. He looks at the USA w/peaceful borders and ocean separating us from rivals and feels he and his country deserve a level of security. I fear that he has built up so much of a military deployment that he cannot back down now,especially w/the image he has cultivated. Something is going to happen and I just hope it's at the l.ow end of the scale


I agree, I really hope there is a peaceful deescalation of this bullshit.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then we stomp on the shitty russian military and send them home, a lot of them in bags, and vlad nurses a bloody nose...which is what happens to a lot of bullies who overestimate how tough they are


Military engagement w/Russia is extremely dangerous and best avoided, slippery slope and hard to keep from escalating. Are you ready for our power grid to be taken down? Are you willing to risk a Nuclear exchange? What are the benefits? Consider the history between Russia and Ukraine, Consider Russia's past history of being invaded, Nato has been pushed right up to their borders. I empathize w/the Ukranians wanting to get out from under Russian influence but I don't think it's worth the stakes involved. De -escalation and saving face for all sides is what has to prevail here, if you believe we are just simply going to stomp the Russian military in conventional terms without nukes flying you're pretty high.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 24, 2022)

Came across this.










War/Where: The Suwalki Gap (Part 2)


All eyes are myopically on Ukraine. It’s understandable given the headlines. But, maybe it's all about the 64-mile gap between Belarus and Kaliningrad and cutting off the Nordics. Learn about the Suwalki Gap, @NATO's pinch point.




drpippa.substack.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 24, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> you raise good points, and I agree that Russia is wrong, but I always put myself in the opponents shoes to try to understand their mindset, and this is a potential nightmare situation. I think the paranoia of the past has Putin wanting a buffer zone or sphere of influence. He looks at the USA w/peaceful borders and ocean separating us from rivals and feels he and his country deserve a level of security. I fear that he has built up so much of a military deployment that he cannot back down now,especially w/the image he has cultivated. Something is going to happen and I just hope it's at the l.ow end of the scale


but he has in the past this is part of his playbook; he will wait for an out and start to retreat- let's face it since That Man, he has to play by the worlds rule again..if you have to announce a 'holiday' to go door to door to vaccinate because your people don't trust?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 24, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Military engagement w/Russia is extremely dangerous and best avoided, slippery slope and hard to keep from escalating. *Are you ready for our power grid to be taken down? Are you willing to risk a Nuclear exchange? What are the benefits? Consider the history between Ru*ssia and Ukraine, Consider Russia's past history of being invaded, Nato has been pushed right up to their borders. I empathize w/the Ukranians wanting to get out from under Russian influence but I don't think it's worth the stakes involved. De -escalation and saving face for all sides is what has to prevail here, if you believe we are just simply going to stomp the Russian military in conventional terms without nukes flying you're pretty high.


is Putin? you're thinking old school. Perhaps the thought of exchange with the Russians will remind the GOP who they really are.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 24, 2022)

Well with all the anxiety going on right now, a sabre rattling situation in Eastern Europe w/a country that has over 1500 deployed nukes under the control of a guy who only knows how to dick measure and controls an army of capable cyber hackers is like being told to drink a bottle of castor oil, I mean seriously do we need shit like this right now, I can only hope w/Mr. Xi's big Olympic show coming up that this is all just bluff and bluster by Vlad for attention.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 24, 2022)

I think Russia has been kind of teetering on collapse for a long time, Sabre rattling is a good way to try and keep that at bay and give people something to focus on. Life doesn't look that great there, I think their government is always looking for something to make the people not look at them as being the issue.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 24, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Military engagement w/Russia is extremely dangerous and best avoided, slippery slope and hard to keep from escalating. Are you ready for our power grid to be taken down? Are you willing to risk a Nuclear exchange? What are the benefits? Consider the history between Russia and Ukraine, Consider Russia's past history of being invaded, Nato has been pushed right up to their borders. I empathize w/the Ukranians wanting to get out from under Russian influence but I don't think it's worth the stakes involved. De -escalation and saving face for all sides is what has to prevail here, if you believe we are just simply going to stomp the Russian military in conventional terms without nukes flying you're pretty high.


i'm always pretty high, but putin is a still a slimy bitch, and a playground bully. he'll keep pushing until someone pushes him back...so go ahead, ignore him, let him do whatever he wants, and pretty soon he'll have the Ukraines resources to use too


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Jan 24, 2022)

..meanwhile in the Pacific region:
Russia's ally, the CCP are preparing to invade Taiwan (and have plans for other countries). 
As soon as Russia goes into Ukraine. CCP goes into Taiwan ...nice diversionary/dividing tactics.
As for their allies (most of which, were allied with Germany in WW2 - just people. forget everyone apart from Itally and Japan). 
They, have been causing issues in the West for a time.

The reason this 'other side' are doing this;
because of what they have seen in the West. Via our own videos and opinions on social media. They see weakness, division, hate towards its history and policies ..at just the right levels, to trigger them to action.
Funny, when my family were serving (throughout the Cold War period). This was always how it was going to go down. 
It would start by creating division in the free world. When that hit the correct numbers, a biological attack ..rolling into an eventual Hot War. 
A war, I might add, that will be very different from past wars. The general public, have no idea how it will be played out (as with the past, it will differ greatly from previous wars - as war evolve).

Oh well, sleep tight ..and don't let those communist bedbugs bite!


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 24, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Well with all the anxiety going on right now, a sabre rattling situation in Eastern Europe w/a country that has over 1500 deployed nukes under the control of a guy who only knows how to dick measure and controls an army of capable cyber hackers is like being told to drink a bottle of castor oil, I mean seriously do we need shit like this right now, I can only hope w/Mr. Xi's big Olympic show coming up that this is all just bluff and bluster by Vlad for attention.


there is no anxiety- this is just the normal..we are back. if you're talking about pundits? you know the saying about opinions being like arseholes?

i have noticed some papers headlines' and you know, i think they're the ones rattling sabres because the news is it's mediocre self again they have to be creative- don't let it scare you..that's what they're trying to do..it's all about readership and advertising.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm always pretty high, but putin is a still a slimy bitch, and a playground bully. he'll keep pushing until someone pushes him back...so go ahead, ignore him, let him do whatever he wants, and *pretty soon he'll have the Ukraines resources to use too
> *




we shall see about that.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 24, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I think Russia has been kind of teetering on collapse for a long time, Sabre rattling is a good way to try and keep that at bay and give people something to focus on. Life doesn't look that great there, I think their government is always looking for something to make the people not look at them as being the issue.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> *i'm always pretty high, *but putin is a still a slimy bitch, and a playground bully. he'll keep pushing until someone pushes him back...so go ahead, ignore him, let him do whatever he wants, and pretty soon he'll have the Ukraines resources to use too


presented without comment


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 24, 2022)

Puff_Dragon said:


> ..meanwhile in the Pacific region:
> Russia's ally, the CCP are preparing to invade Taiwan (and have plans for other countries).
> As soon as Russia goes into Ukraine. CCP goes into Taiwan ...nice diversionary/dividing tactics.
> As for their allies (most of which, were allied with Germany in WW2 - just people. forget everyone apart from Itally and Japan).
> ...


we have drones that will attack anything and destroy including other drones which often go undetected on radar due to size. these drones have their own AI onboard when it senses it launches itself, assesses threat if the threat is within it's algorithm goes unanswered by human, the decision is made by itself. once target is destroyed it returns to its case for charging via solar panels.

so no worries, i sleep well now that i know the Successionist President is gone.

President Biden on the other hand has gotten vaccine shots into 200M people; passed both American Rescue Bill and Infrastructure Bill and so much more within his first year.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 24, 2022)

Puff_Dragon said:


> ..meanwhile in the Pacific region:
> Russia's ally, the CCP are preparing to invade Taiwan (and have plans for other countries).
> As soon as Russia goes into Ukraine. CCP goes into Taiwan ...nice diversionary/dividing tactics.
> As for their allies (most of which, were allied with Germany in WW2 - just people. forget everyone apart from Itally and Japan).
> ...


you're speaking in past and present tense...were serving, was going to go...would start by....THAT WILL BE...
It would start by creating division in the free world....what would start? When that would hit the correct numbers...when WHAT would hit WHAT correct numbers...A biological attack? rolling into an eventual hot war....¿
what the motherfuck are you talking about? you might be able to make less sense if you just randomly picked words out of a dictionary...maybe


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're speaking in past and present tense...were serving, was going to go...would start by....THAT WILL BE...
> It would start by creating division in the free world....what would start? When that would hit the correct numbers...when WHAT would hit WHAT correct numbers...A biological attack? rolling into an eventual hot war....¿
> what the motherfuck are you talking about? you might be able to make less sense if you just randomly picked words out of a dictionary...maybe


he's being vague on purpose so what he is saying can be spun into being correct on his prediction- typical Rightie shit and part of goal post moving.

as you've observed he literally said nothing.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> but he has in the past this is part of his playbook; he will wait for an out and start to retreat- let's face it since That Man, he has to play by the worlds rule again..if you have to announce a 'holiday' to go door to door to vaccinate because your people don't trust?





schuylaar said:


> is Putin? you're thinking old school. Perhaps the thought of exchange with the Russians will remind the GOP who they really are.





schuylaar said:


> presented without comment





schuylaar said:


> we have drones that will attack anything and destroy including other drones which often go undetected on radar due to size. these drones have their own AI onboard when it senses it launches itself, assesses threat if the threat is within it's algorithm goes unanswered by human, the decision is made by itself. once target is destroyed it returns to its case for charging via solar panels.
> 
> so no worries, i sleep well now that i know the Successionist President is gone.
> 
> President Biden on the other hand has gotten vaccine shots into 200M people; passed both American Rescue Bill and Infrastructure Bill and so much more within his first year.





schuylaar said:


> he's being vague on purpose so what he is saying can be spun into being correct on his prediction- typical Rightie shit and part of goal post moving.
> 
> as you've observed he literally said nothing.


Step away from the meth pipe


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm always pretty high, but putin is a still a slimy bitch, and a playground bully. he'll keep pushing until someone pushes him back...so go ahead, ignore him, let him do whatever he wants, and pretty soon he'll have the Ukraines resources to use too


Roger that Roger,I don't want to sound like the 2nd coming of Neville Chamberlain, bullys need to be confronted, but the way the stars are aligned right now,(pandemic,inflation,total political clusterfk,this is not a time to start shooting in Europe, Biden is playing it pretty right,he's giving the Ukranians weaponry to hinder the Russians, and also beefing up the surrounding NATO countries with additional forces, if those countries are FKD with Artical 5 means we are committed to action vs Russia. NO fighting in Ukraine on our part let Vlad pay a price and see how much internal dissent unfolds once the casualties mount all while beefing up the surrounding area. Don't underestimate Russias weaponry as you previously mentioned however, The Russian S-400 Air defence system is said to be the most lethal in the world at this time, supposedly superior to any Western system according to many military experts. The days of people being in awe of our tech(eg the laser guided weapons that shocked the world in the gulf wars are now possessed by everybody (China,Russia, even the Turks and Iranians have capable strike drones eg the Saudi Refinery attack shocked the West. So while I believe we still have the upperhand in tech it has shrunk considerably the last 15yrs.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 24, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Step away from the meth pipe


why do Muslim men hate women so much? and @fogdog


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> there is no anxiety- this is just the normal..we are back. if you're talking about pundits? you know the saying about opinions being like arseholes?
> 
> i have noticed some papers headlines' and you know, i think they're the ones rattling sabres because the news is it's mediocre self again they have to be creative- don't let it scare you..that's what they're trying to do..it's all about readership and advertising.


OK,Mam, thanks for being a natural Xanax for me combined w/the 2 real ones I just took to mellow down a notch,maybe you could get the best of Putin,he always respected Angela Merkel.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> why do Muslim men hate women so much? and @fogdog


Damn, a intelligent lady like you knows why, Muslims are determined to hold women down,some western men like myself see the burdens women bare that would break some men,see the pain tolerance women endure giving birth, among other amazing things women do and they just can't give it up for you.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> why do Muslim men hate women so much? and @fogdog


I don't think it's meth. One can recover from addiction


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 24, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Roger that Roger,I don't want to sound like the 2nd coming of Neville Chamberlain, bullys need to be confronted, but the way the stars are aligned right now,(pandemic,inflation,total political clusterfk,this is not a time to start shooting in Europe, Biden is playing it pretty right,he's giving the Ukranians weaponry to hinder the Russians, and also beefing up the surrounding NATO countries with additional forces, if those countries are FKD with Artical 5 means we are committed to action vs Russia. NO fighting in Ukraine on our part let Vlad pay a price and see how much internal dissent unfolds once the casualties mount all while beefing up the surrounding area. Don't underestimate Russias weaponry as you previously mentioned however, The Russian S-400 Air defence system is said to be the most lethal in the world at this time, supposedly superior to any Western system according to many military experts. The days of people being in awe of our tech(eg the laser guided weapons that shocked the world in the gulf wars are now possessed by everybody (China,Russia, even the Turks and Iranians have capable strike drones eg the Saudi Refinery attack shocked the West. So while I believe we still have the upperhand in tech it has shrunk considerably the last 15yrs.


if his troops take one baby step?- the sanctions will destroy them but it will also hurt it's people which is why Biden is whispering into the microphone..talking softly carrying the huge stick of sanctions behind him.

*Putin is posturing and will use another world distraction to withdraw..this is not new.*


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't think it's meth. One can recover from addiction


don't like my shit anymore..you're not my friend.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Roger that Roger,I don't want to sound like the 2nd coming of Neville Chamberlain, bullys need to be confronted, but the way the stars are aligned right now,(pandemic,inflation,total political clusterfk,this is not a time to start shooting in Europe, Biden is playing it pretty right,he's giving the Ukranians weaponry to hinder the Russians, and also beefing up the surrounding NATO countries with additional forces, if those countries are FKD with Artical 5 means we are committed to action vs Russia. NO fighting in Ukraine on our part let Vlad pay a price and see how much internal dissent unfolds once the casualties mount all while beefing up the surrounding area. Don't underestimate Russias weaponry as you previously mentioned however, The Russian S-400 Air defence system is said to be the most lethal in the world at this time, supposedly superior to any Western system according to many military experts. The days of people being in awe of our tech(eg the laser guided weapons that shocked the world in the gulf wars are now possessed by everybody (China,Russia, even the Turks and Iranians have capable strike drones eg the Saudi Refinery attack shocked the West. So while I believe we still have the upperhand in tech it has shrunk considerably the last 15yrs.


The US doesn't brag about its weaponry and Russia does.

What can one conclude from that?


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 24, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Roger that Roger,I don't want to sound like the 2nd coming of Neville Chamberlain, bullys need to be confronted, but the way the stars are aligned right now,(pandemic,inflation,total political clusterfk,this is not a time to start shooting in Europe, Biden is playing it pretty right,he's giving the Ukranians weaponry to hinder the Russians, and also beefing up the surrounding NATO countries with additional forces, if those countries are FKD with Artical 5 means we are committed to action vs Russia. NO fighting in Ukraine on our part let Vlad pay a price and see how much internal dissent unfolds once the casualties mount all while beefing up the surrounding area. Don't underestimate Russias weaponry as you previously mentioned however, The Russian S-400 Air defence system is said to be the most lethal in the world at this time, supposedly superior to any Western system according to many military experts. The days of people being in awe of our tech(eg the laser guided weapons that shocked the world in the gulf wars are now possessed by everybody (China,Russia, even the Turks and Iranians have capable strike drones eg the Saudi Refinery attack shocked the West. So while I believe we still have the upperhand in tech it has shrunk considerably the last 15yrs.


Because of our sheer volume of technologically advanced weapons, and the fact we invest so much more in our military. Regardless of how you feel about Trump, be thankful he invested in our military, as well as forcing our allies to spend more on theirs.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> don't like my shit anymore..you're not my friend.


Zedd wasn't wrong and neither are you. I liked both of your posts.

So, sue me.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Because of our sheer volume of technologically advanced weapons, and the fact we invest so much more in our military. Regardless of how you feel about Trump, be thankful he invested in our military, as well as forcing our allies to spend more on theirs.


We barely survived that man.









Trump suggested dropping nuclear bombs into hurricanes to stop them from hitting the U.S.


"People were astonished. After the meeting ended, we thought, 'What the f---? What do we do with this?'"




www.axios.com


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The US doesn't brag about it's weaponry and Russia does.
> 
> What can one conclude from that?


Well in Russia they have the DICK MEASURER IN CHIEF,that's why, but my point is the Russians have a knack for surprising, it goes back to ww2 when the arrogant German's were quoted as saying "how can these subserviant,inferior Slavs make a better tank than us (talking about the famed t-34), Korea, MIG 15 shows up oiu of nowhere and creates all kinds of havoc,Viet Nam, Russian SAMS and MIGS take a pretty big toll on USAF, so I'm just saying not to underestimate them.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> We barely survived that man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We thrived under that man. The same man who kept Russia's pipeline from being completed.....Joe Bidens kid makes millions in Ukraine, them Joe let's the pipeline roll....and still you continue to harp on Trump. The hypocrisy from the left is unfathomable.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 24, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Because of our sheer volume of technologically advanced weapons, and the fact we invest so much more in our military. Regardless of how you feel about Trump, be thankful he invested in our military, as well as forcing our allies to spend more on theirs.


I'll only give CHEETO a thumbs up on the vaccine developement program,otherwise every administration has always backed the highest military spending of any country in the world by far


----------



## 1212ham (Jan 24, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Because of our sheer volume of technologically advanced weapons, and the fact we invest so much more in our military. Regardless of how you feel about Trump, be thankful he invested in our military, as well as forcing our allies to spend more on theirs.


Except the 30 billion he took from the military to build a wall.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> why do Muslim men hate women so much? and @fogdog


Help is available for you


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 24, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> We thrived under that man. The same man who kept Russia's pipeline from being completed.....Joe Bidens kid makes millions in Ukraine, them Joe let's the pipeline roll....and still you continue to harp on Trump. The hypocrisy from the left is unfathomable.


The ultra-rich and Corporations thrived under that man, the stock marketwas completely a bull market from the time Obama bailed the Auto ind. and big banks out after the 08 collapse,Cheeto just grabbed his surfboard and rode the wave Obama created


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 24, 2022)

1212ham said:


> Except the 30 billion he took from the military to build a wall.


I know right, who spends money thats meant to pretect citizens, to protect the border of said country?! Ukraine should just eliminate its border, then there wouldn't be any war right?


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 24, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> The ultra-rich and Corporations thrived under that man, the stock marketwas completely a bull market from the time Obama bailed the Auto ind. and big banks out after the 08 collapse,Cheeto just grabbed his surfboard and rode the wave Obama created


Rode the wave by achieving a GDP Obama said was impossible? Something about a magic wand if I remember correctly? How's life right now? Seen the price of anything lately


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> We thrived under that man. The same man who kept Russia's pipeline from being completed.....Joe Bidens kid makes millions in Ukraine, them Joe let's the pipeline roll....and still you continue to harp on Trump. The hypocrisy from the left is unfathomable.


US manufacturing went into recession in the spring of 2019, well before the pandemic hit. It was due to his scatterbrained policies that restricted the flow of imported goods into the country, trade wars and patrimony that favored farmers over industry. So, we were already hurting economically BEFORE the pandemic. 

Obama's adroit management of the economy to get this country through the Great Recession was a benefit to Trump. He didn't screw up Obama's economy and the rate of decline in unemployment was about the same as Obama's until the epidemic hit our weak economy.



You should go back and check your sources for accuracy. What you said is not true.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 24, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> The ultra-rich and Corporations thrived under that man, the stock marketwas completely a bull market from the time Obama bailed the Auto ind. and big banks out after the 08 collapse,Cheeto just grabbed his surfboard and rode the wave Obama created


How many politicians on both sides of the isle fall under thus ultra-rich category? Blows my mind you think because of what party they claim, they give a shit about any of us


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Well in Russia they have the DICK MEASURER IN CHIEF,that's why, but my point is the Russians have a knack for surprising, it goes back to ww2 when the arrogant German's were quoted as saying "how can these subserviant,inferior Slavs make a better tank than us (talking about the famed t-34), Korea, MIG 15 shows up oiu of nowhere and creates all kinds of havoc,Viet Nam, Russian SAMS and MIGS take a pretty big toll on USAF, so I'm just saying not to underestimate them.


I agree that we should pay attention to what they say and "do our own research" AKA spy on them to get intelligence about their weaponry. 

Silence from the US doesn't mean anything one way or the other. A person who doesn't feel the need to brag might know something about their opponent. Or maybe the US military is filled with incompetents and idiots like the braggart says.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> How many politicians on both sides of the isle fall under thus ultra-rich category? Blows my mind you think because of what party they claim, they give a shit about any of us


How many Democrats were charged with crimes while in office over the past four years? How many Republicans?



GrassBurner said:


> Show me a criminal that follows the law


Why do you support a party and a leader that do not follow rule of law?


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> US manufacturing went into recession in the spring of 2019, well before the pandemic hit. It was due to his scatterbrained policies that restricted the flow of imported goods into the country, trade wars and patrimony that favored farmers over industry. So, we were already hurting economically BEFORE the pandemic.
> 
> Obama's adroit management of the economy to get this country through the Great Recession was a benefit to Trump. He didn't screw up Obama's economy and the rate of decline in unemployment was about the same as Obama's until the epidemic hit our weak economy.
> 
> ...


You mean putting America first right? Didn't hear any mention about energy independence either, you know that pesky little thing that makes everything happen?


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> How many Democrats were charged with crimes while in office over the past four years? How many Republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you support a party and a leader that do not follow rule of law?


Are you really this big of a party worshipper? 161 Democrats have been convicted between 2010-2019  I remember a serial predator from NY that recently resigned. How many left leaning media outlets have lost prominent anchors due to serial harassment. To think your party does no evil says alot.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 24, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Rode the wave by achieving a GDP Obama said was impossible? Something about a magic wand if I remember correctly? How's life right now? Seen the price of anything lately


Yeah , an example of Capitalism w/no morals, ALL THAT STIM MONEY, I knew prices would shoot up, I'm only amazed that prices stood pretty stable during yr. 1 of the Pandemic.


Fogdog said:


> I agree that we should pay attention to what they say and "do our own research" AKA spy on them to get intelligence about their weaponry.
> 
> Silence from the US doesn't mean anything one way or the other. A person who doesn't feel the need to brag might know something about their opponent. Or maybe the US military is filled with incompetents and idiots like the braggart says.


well the famed Eisenhauer quote about the rise of a MILITARY INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX still holds true to this day, a lot of cronyism and wasteful spending with pork for Senators interests is still rampant. Look at the F-35 program, should have been deployed 2006 I believe, cost overruns,re-design etc. Was supposed to be a wonderkind, replacing 4-5 diff aircraft, all eggs in one basket,too big to fail,just hope it does'nt turn into a lemon after all this and have seen many neg. articles regarding F-35, my fingers are crossed on this jet, and Air Force now dev. a new F-15X and giving A-10 a upgrade are not good signs of the Air Forces confidence.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> You mean putting America first right? Didn't hear any mention about energy independence either, you know that pesky little thing that makes everything happen?


You do recall that Trump promised to bring back manufacturing jobs to the US with that "put America first" slogan as his rallying cry? Before the pandemic, he had already put the manufacturing sector in recession. WE LOST MANUFACTURING JOBS under Trump. The service sector, 

(wait for it)

*especially the hospitality sector* (Trump Hotels anyone?) grew. That sector's jobs pay so little they barely make ends meet and those new workers were easily cut when Trump's epidemic hit the country. 

I don't know what you are talking about regarding "energy independence that...makes everything happen". Explain.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Why do you support a party and a leader that do not follow rule of law?


This is golden  Wasn't it Nancy Pelosi that got caught in a salon without a mask? Didn't Newsom get busted having a private gathering without masks, the same week he mandated masks at private parties? Didn't we just see AOC partying it up in Florida with no mask? Give me a break.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Yeah , an example of Capitalism w/no morals, ALL THAT STIM MONEY, I knew prices would shoot up, I'm only amazed that prices stood pretty stable during yr. 1 of the Pandemic.
> 
> well the famed Eisenhauer quote about the rise of a MILITARY INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX still holds true to this day, a lot of cronyism and wasteful spending with pork for Senators interests is still rampant. Look at the F-35 program, should have been deployed 2006 I believe, cost overruns,re-design etc. Was supposed to be a wonderkind, replacing 4-5 diff aircraft, all eggs in one basket,too big to fail,just hope it does'nt turn into a lemon after all this and have seen many neg. articles regarding F-35, my fingers are crossed on this jet, and Air Force now dev. a new F-15X and giving A-10 a upgrade are not good signs of the Air Forces confidence.


maybe you are right. Maybe the military is rotten to the core and full of stupid people.

I'm not so sure about that but no doubt there is a lot of corruption that needs to be cleaned up. 

But that wasn't my point. I'm just noting that the US is just standing there silently while Russia is jumping about like an excited dog and bragging about how powerful they are. My analogy indicates what I think is going on.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> This is golden  Wasn't it Nancy Pelosi that got caught in a salon without a mask? Didn't Newsom get busted having a private gathering without masks, the same week he mandated masks at private parties? Didn't we just see AOC partying it up in Florida with no mask? Give me a break.


lulz What you did right there is called "appeal to emotion"*. I dispassionately respond.

It is objectively true to say that Republicans and their leader do not follow the law. Otherwise they wouldn't have conspired to overthrow the fair and honest election after they lost.

*edit: also see "whataboutism"


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Are you really this big of a party worshipper? 161 Democrats have been convicted between 2010-2019  I remember a serial predator from NY that recently resigned. How many left leaning media outlets have lost prominent anchors due to serial harassment. To think your party does no evil says alot.


Obama's economy:



Trump ruined eight years of jobs growth in less than three years of his own administration.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 24, 2022)

what Biden said he wasn't going to do..let me know when the hyperbole is over.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> what Biden said he wasn't going to do..let me know when the hyperbole is over.
> 
> View attachment 5073421


Did Biden say he wouldn't put troops on alert?

citation


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 24, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Roger that Roger,I don't want to sound like the 2nd coming of Neville Chamberlain, bullys need to be confronted, but the way the stars are aligned right now,(pandemic,inflation,total political clusterfk,this is not a time to start shooting in Europe, Biden is playing it pretty right,he's giving the Ukranians weaponry to hinder the Russians, and also beefing up the surrounding NATO countries with additional forces, if those countries are FKD with Artical 5 means we are committed to action vs Russia. NO fighting in Ukraine on our part let Vlad pay a price and see how much internal dissent unfolds once the casualties mount all while beefing up the surrounding area. Don't underestimate Russias weaponry as you previously mentioned however, The Russian S-400 Air defence system is said to be the most lethal in the world at this time, supposedly superior to any Western system according to many military experts. The days of people being in awe of our tech(eg the laser guided weapons that shocked the world in the gulf wars are now possessed by everybody (China,Russia, even the Turks and Iranians have capable strike drones eg the Saudi Refinery attack shocked the West. So while I believe we still have the upperhand in tech it has shrunk considerably the last 15yrs.


and i don't want to sound like a rabid dog slavering to attack, i just don't see putin stepping back from this without a bloody nose or a fat lip...hope im wrong and someone can talk sense into him, instead of beating it into him


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 24, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> We thrived under that man. The same man who kept Russia's pipeline from being completed.....Joe Bidens kid makes millions in Ukraine, them Joe let's the pipeline roll....and still you continue to harp on Trump. The hypocrisy from the left is unfathomable.


wow, you are an ignorant ass...even if what you said was true, and it is not, that still wouldn't excuse a single one of trump's crimes...and he led us into a recession, just like every other republican president ever...but leave it to the hypocritical democrats to dig us out, improve the economy, improve people's lives, and not try to take over the country in a completely incompetently led coup...damn them hypocritical lefties....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 24, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Rode the wave by achieving a GDP Obama said was impossible? Something about a magic wand if I remember correctly? How's life right now? Seen the price of anything lately


yeah, the prices trump's policies caused to happen...along with the pandemic, and the shipping backlog...Biden hasn't done anything but improve the entire situation...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 24, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> How many politicians on both sides of the isle fall under thus ultra-rich category? Blows my mind you think because of what party they claim, they give a shit about any of us


don't try the both sides troll, it won't go over any better than the rest of your bullshit...the side that didn't try to take over the country illegally has at least a slight edge...the side that hasn't spent the last year attempting to illegally gerrymander themselves into power may have a slight moral advantage...the side that is attempting to rebuild the countries infrastructure, and provide a much needed social welfare net, just might have a slight moral advantage over the side that's trying to steal the rights of everyone who isn't a wealthy white heterosexual conservative male....


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Did Biden say he wouldn't put troops on alert?
> 
> citation


he never said he would either. what's the definition of 'on alert for possible evacuation' mean? how does that change a troop's daily activity?- it doesn't.

Citation: CNN needs more clicks is all to satisfy their advertisers..enter hyperbole on the least little thing..CNN is almost Raw Story status..it scares people and they should stop doing that.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> he never said he would either. what's the definition of 'on alert for possible evacuation' mean? how does that change a troop's daily activity?- it doesn't.
> 
> Citation: CNN needs more clicks is all to satisfy their advertisers..enter hyperbole on the least little thing..CNN is almost Raw Story status..it scares people and they should stop doing that.


That first sentence needs work. Did you say that Biden didn't promise anything about putting troops on alert therefore he should be bound to do it or not do it?

Putin is playing a weak hand. The one doing the threatening almost always is.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> That first sentence needs work. Did you say that Biden didn't promise anything about putting troops on alert therefore he should be bound to do it or not do it?
> 
> Putin is playing a weak hand. The one doing the threatening almost always is.


that's why i'm not worried- i feel for some of the older people here with blue collar jobs that get scared by the hyperbolic headlines..because now that Trump fever has broken with some it's back to business as usual with understanding Russia is not our friend.

being 'on alert' means absolutely nothing except have a bag packed. CNN didn't need to use the 'for possible invasion' that pure is conjecture.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> don't like my shit anymore..you're not my friend.


Uh oh .


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> We barely survived that man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i still shudder at he thought of him being a spoiler for 2024.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2022)

Tucker of the 5th column, if there's a hot war, hang the fucker for treason along with Trump.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Dem lawmaker says Tucker Carlson fans are bombarding his office with calls demanding he support Russia


Fox News host Tucker Carlson's regular pro-Kremlin rants are apparently having a big impact on his viewers' takes on American foreign policy.Rep. Tom Malinowski (D-NJ) on Monday revealed that "my office is now getting calls from folks who say they watch Tucker Carlson and are upset that we're...




www.rawstory.com





_"Fox News host Tucker Carlson's regular pro-Kremlin rants are apparently having a big impact on his viewers' takes on American foreign policy.

Rep. Tom Malinowski (D-NJ) on Monday revealed that "my office is now getting calls from folks who say they watch Tucker Carlson and are upset that we're not siding with Russia in its threats to invade Ukraine."

What's more, says Malinowski, these callers "want me to support Russia's 'reasonable' positions" when it comes to potentially invading and annexing a sovereign nation"._


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 25, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> maybe you are right. Maybe the military is rotten to the core and full of stupid people.
> 
> I'm not so sure about that but no doubt there is a lot of corruption that needs to be cleaned up.
> 
> But that wasn't my point. I'm just noting that the US is just standing there silently while Russia is jumping about like an excited dog and bragging about how powerful they are. My analogy indicates what I think is going on.


My rant about the F-35 program wasn't meant to demean our military, still best in world IMO or anybody serving which I consider noble, hell I come from a military fam., I guess my rant was based on the burocracy that weapons programs and developement go through before coming to fruition. Senators have to "deliver" for their states and sometimes leads to wasteful spending and inefficiency, I'd just like to see the procurement of defense spending cleaned up or streamlined a little more that's all. As for Russia, they have a inferiority complex IMO, some of that is the West's fault IMO, and Putin is pushing the Nationalism button to distract everyday Russian people from their shitty economy and living standard, which could be a hell of a lot better if he and his powerful oligarchy bros. were out of business running that country,I actually sympathize w/your everyday Russian ,they deserve better IMO.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 25, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> How many politicians on both sides of the isle fall under thus ultra-rich category? Blows my mind you think because of what party they claim, they give a shit about any of us


I can't argue w/your statement there, I'm not naive and to reach the top politicaly in the US you will inevitably acquire some dirty laundry on the way. Until your main man Cheeto showed up I'm on record on this site as saying that I alway's found a way to respect ev. Pres. regardless of what party they belonged to. I'm pretty much a center,pragmatic Dem. who realizes and respects the diversity of our country, it used to be a strength until things got polarized w/the 10% f.right and f.left seemingly controlling the narrative. In a country that was built on immigration containing a multitude of cultures nobody is going to get 100% of their agenda and respect and compromise in negotiation is the only sane way forward. I always thought that our diversity and amalgamation of diff. cultures made the US unique and gave us good karma in this world and made other nations envious that this nation had the balls to try to make it work warts and all for everyone to see.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I can't argue w/your statement there, I'm not naive and to reach the top politicaly in the US you will inevitably acquire some dirty laundry on the way. Until your main man Cheeto showed up I'm on record on this site as saying that I alway's found a way to respect ev. Pres. regardless of what party they belonged to. I'm pretty much a center,pragmatic Dem. who realizes and respects the diversity of our country, it used to be a strength until things got polarized w/the 10% f.right and f.left seemingly controlling the narrative. In a country that was built on immigration containing a multitude of cultures nobody is going to get 100% of their agenda and respect and compromise in negotiation is the only sane way forward. I always thought that our diversity and amalgamation of diff. cultures made the US unique and gave us good karma in this world and made other nations envious that this nation had the balls to try to make it work warts and all for everyone to see.


Left or right. Doesn't matter to the guy whose windpipe is squeezed shut by the cop's knee. 

What does matter is people are still claiming Eric Chauvin's innocence and they are all hard right authoritarians. I don't know what f.left people you are talking about who oppose this country becoming a multicultural democracy.


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 25, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> that's why i'm not worried- i feel for some of the older people here with blue collar jobs that get scared by the hyperbolic headlines..because now that Trump fever has broken with some it's back to business as usual with understanding Russia is not our friend.
> 
> being 'on alert' means absolutely nothing except have a bag packed. CNN didn't need to use the 'for possible invasion' that pure is conjecture.


Given the situation, 8500 seems like a very measured response, as they like to say…but if it were me, I’d want them to be ‘available to deploy’ within 24 hours - to show readiness. Shit like that is part of the moves in the saber-rattling dance. No mention of what other troops are already available - and so not part of this alert…not surprising: if they’re already active, their status would already be shielded (no comment on troop movements). Isn’t part of the justification for the standing army the maintenance of a constant ready status? Hell, we probably still have 10-20,000 stationed in Europe already - response time of what, six hours? Four?

Depending on how it’s staged and from where, this could put a division on the ground in close striking distance literally within hours. Doing a little checking, I learned that the original elite paratroopers that earned their rep were originally divisions made up of…8,500 troops. Maybe something to think about.

This shit gives me an itch, I don’t like war in any way, and yet one way and another I’ve studied it all my life.

I’m sure that if Delirious Caesar were still driving, Putin could just take what he wanted, we’d leave NATO with a bill for 75 years’ “protection” + the vig, and it would take a century before we could lose the stigma of it (and that’s if we worked consistently). As it is, I call it a dangerous test. I don’t think Joe is as easy prey as the DFP, and this could in fact get serious, but unless Putin is intending for it to come to direct blows, I don’t think it will…but this is not yer grandpa’s Soviet Union we’re dealing with, here: Putin is considerably more Napoleonic…though I note the Czarist-era art styles and themes showing up in some Russian games the last few years.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 25, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Given the situation, 8500 seems like a very measured response, as they like to say…but if it were me, I’d want them to be ‘available to deploy’ within 24 hours - to show readiness. Shit like that is part of the moves in the saber-rattling dance. No mention of what other troops are already available - and so not part of this alert…not surprising: if they’re already active, their status would already be shielded (no comment on troop movements). Isn’t part of the justification for the standing army the maintenance of a constant ready status? Hell, we probably still have 10-20,000 stationed in Europe already - response time of what, six hours? Four?
> 
> Depending on how it’s staged and from where, this could put a division on the ground in close striking distance literally within hours. Doing a little checking, I learned that the original elite paratroopers that earned their rep were originally divisions made up of…8,500 troops. Maybe something to think about.
> 
> ...


putin wants to regain some of the millions of square kilometers and millions of citizens they lost after both world wars, but the citizens don't want to be regained...they look at russia now and see a country run by a corrupt government (sound familiar?), making immoral choices in a grab for lost power and glory.
i think if we abandon one single eastern european nation to russian aggression, we'll regret it, and not some day, we'll regret it immediately, bcause that will be a trigger for him to try again, and then we'll HAVE to go kick his ass, and it will be a longer, bloodier fight


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 25, 2022)

Gee, that little threat from Putin about cutting off the gas to Europe came out of no wear lol. Could the fact that our country has fracked it's way into a ecological disaster here at home and built LNG infrastructure and ports be connected in any way? And The US has promised Europe it will supply them with LNG if Putin cuts them off. Naw, that's tinfoil hat stuff there, that would mean that's been the plan for quite some time. Gee, there goes our 100 year supply. Gee, I wonder if this means higher prices because there's higher demand. What did working people get besides toxic water and higher bills?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2022)

NY Times published an opinion piece from Fiona Hill, the advisor to Trump on Ukraine and gave testimony against Trump during his first impeachment trial. 

*Putin Has the U.S. Right Where He Wants It*









Opinion | Putin Has the U.S. Right Where He Wants It


Vladimir Putin’s aim is bigger than closing NATO’s “open door” to Ukraine and taking more territory.




www.nytimes.com





Excerpt:

_Mr. Putin wants to give the United States a taste of the same bitter medicine Russia had to swallow in the 1990s. He believes that the United States is currently in the same predicament as Russia was after the Soviet collapse: grievously weakened at home and in retreat abroad. He also thinks NATO is nothing more than an extension of the United States. Russian officials and commentators routinely deny any agency or independent strategic thought to other NATO members. So, when it comes to the alliance, all of Moscow’s moves are directed against Washington._

-----------------------

_Mr. Putin plays a longer, strategic game and knows how to prevail in the tactical scrum. He has the United States right where he wants it. His posturing and threats have set the agenda in European security debates, and have drawn our full attention. Unlike President Biden, Mr. Putin doesn’t have to worry about midterm elections or pushback from his own party or the opposition. Mr. Putin has no concerns about bad press or poor poll ratings. He isn’t part of a political party and he has crushed the Russian opposition. The Kremlin has largely silenced the local, independent press. Mr. Putin is up for re-election in 2024, but his only viable opponent, Aleksei Navalny, is locked in a penal colony outside of Moscow.

So Mr. Putin can act as he chooses, when he chooses. Barring ill health, the United States will have to contend with him for years to come. Right now, all signs indicate that Mr. Putin will lock the United States into an endless tactical game, take more chunks out of Ukraine and exploit all the frictions and fractures in NATO and the European Union. Getting out of the current crisis requires acting, not reacting. The United States needs to shape the diplomatic response and engage Russia on the West’s terms, not just Moscow’s._

She's not really saying Putin won the fight already, though the headline makes that out to be the case. She's providing advice with a warning of what might happen if the advice isn't taken. Putin is trying to drive a wedge between the US and the rest of NATO and using Ukraine for leverage. She is advising that the US needs to act in concert with its partners both in Europe and the United Nations. Breaking up US alliances and eliminating US bases in Europe are Putin's objective. Her advice is: _ " Forging a united front with its European allies and rallying broader support should be America’s longer game. Otherwise this saga could indeed mark the beginning of the end of America’s military presence in Europe."_


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 25, 2022)

Putin is scared shitless to get kicked out of SWIFT. That means his fate is tied to China, not a great option. Funny how some vital infrastructure type industries are building plants here at home, it's almost like they know something.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 25, 2022)

It's almost like the Kochs should be labeled enemy of the people. They are blocking climate change agendas so they can sell our natural resources and pollute our water and in the end stick us with the bill. Radical stuff right, I don't read about or watch conspiracy theory videos, just watch for changes and what they lead to, crazy me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2022)

Looks like a ship needs a shadow that can monitor and sink it, cut a cable, get sunk, no warning or questions asked. Their problem is they have one ship that can do this and that ship can be sunk. Ireland will be part of NATO and is part of the EU, dealing with the Russian navy should not be an issue.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Irish Fishermen Plan To Disrupt Russian Naval War Games: 'Our Presence Is Our Protest'*





Rachel Maddow reports on suspicious activities by the Russian Navy in waters off Ireland that have added to concerns about Russia's planned naval war games in Irish territorial waters, and the intention of Irish fishermen to disrupt those war games and protect their fishing territory.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Tucker of the 5th column, if there's a hot war, hang the fucker for treason along with Trump.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty..that was the money shot..somewhere in the WH Biden is smiling.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like a ship needs a shadow that can monitor and sink it, cut a cable, get sunk, no warning or questions asked. Their problem is they have one ship that can do this and that ship can be sunk. Ireland will be part of NATO and is part of the EU, dealing with the Russian navy should not be an issue.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Irish Fishermen Plan To Disrupt Russian Naval War Games: 'Our Presence Is Our Protest'*
> 
> ...


i just knew the Irish wouldn't take this sitting down and they just might write a limerick about it too!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> i just knew the Irish wouldn't take this sitting down and they just might write a limerick about it too!


NATO and the Royal Navy will be nearby and cable defense has now taken on a new importance. It would be a very serious mistake if they sank an Irish fisherman, they would most likely be sunk themselves by NATO. Russia has a single ship that can do this shit and taking it out would be convenient. Navies defend trade and trade happens over undersea cables these days. They could also be mining these cables to destroy them at a time of their choosing, so they will need to be inspected, monitored and defended. If they are doing this and they find mined undersea cables, NATO will sink on sight any Russian vessel with the capabilities to do it and there are not very many. Mining cables would be an act of war in this day and age.

I can assure you the Royal Navy would take a very keen interest in this matter on their doorstep with cables going to the financial hub in London at risk. They probably have submarines that can hear what the Russians are doing in great detail and cutting cables makes noise.

This will push Ireland to full NATO membership, Sweden and Finland are already considering joining because of Russian aggression. If Russia wants war it will be up against 30 countries plus another three and most of them have larger economies than Russia. Europe is also rethinking it's dependency on Russian oil and gas and moving to a new green grid in a decade, this will speed it up. Oil and gas are about all Russia exports and the major source of income, the average Russian has an income of just $400/mth, if they start a war, it will soon be nothing.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 26, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Given the situation, 8500 seems like a very measured response, as they like to say…but if it were me, I’d want them to be ‘available to deploy’ within 24 hours - to show readiness. Shit like that is part of the moves in the saber-rattling dance. No mention of what other troops are already available - and so not part of this alert…not surprising: if they’re already active, their status would already be shielded (no comment on troop movements). Isn’t part of the justification for the standing army the maintenance of a constant ready status? Hell, we probably still have 10-20,000 stationed in Europe already - response time of what, six hours? Four?
> 
> *Depending on how it’s staged and from where, this could put a division on the ground in close striking distance literally within hours. Doing a little checking, I learned that the original elite paratroopers that earned their rep were originally divisions made up of…8,500 troops. Maybe something to think about.*
> 
> ...


they're on their way. Godspeed.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> NATO and the Royal Navy will be nearby and cable defense has now taken on a new importance. It would be a very serious mistake if they sank an Irish fisherman, they would most likely be sunk themselves by NATO. Russia has a single ship that can do this shit and taking it out would be convenient. Navies defend trade and trade happens over undersea cables these days. They could also be mining these cables to destroy them at a time of their choosing, so they will need to be inspected, monitored and defended. If they are doing this and they find mined undersea cables, NATO will sink on sight any Russian vessel with the capabilities to do it and there are not very many. Mining cables would be an act of war in this day and age.
> 
> I can assure you the Royal Navy would take a very keen interest in this matter on their doorstep with cables going to the financial hub in London at risk. They probably have submarines that can hear what the Russians are doing in great detail and cutting cables makes noise.
> 
> This will push Ireland to full NATO membership, Sweden and Finland are already considering joining because of Russian aggression. If Russia wants war it will be up against 30 countries plus another three and most of them have larger economies than Russia. Europe is also rethinking it's dependency on Russian oil and gas and moving to a new green grid in a decade, this will speed it up. Oil and gas are about all Russia exports and the major source of income, the average Russian has an income of just $400/mth, if they start a war, it will soon be nothing.


America needs to start putting every Russian in a concentration camp.



not really but we are just as heinous as everyone else..Putin can only stage and we will rise to the occasion..he has nowhere to go and will use a world event to slink on back (withdraw) to Mother Russia. + Putin's aging too..do we know HIS mental health?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> putin wants to regain some of the millions of square kilometers and millions of citizens they lost after both world wars, but the citizens don't want to be regained...they look at russia now and see a country run by a corrupt government (sound familiar?), making immoral choices in a grab for lost power and glory.
> i think if we abandon one single eastern european nation to russian aggression, we'll regret it, and not some day, we'll regret it immediately, bcause that will be a trigger for him to try again, and then we'll HAVE to go kick his ass, and it will be a longer, bloodier fight


No, we kick his ass now.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 26, 2022)

I didn't know where to place this because it sorta fit's in the Happy thread also.
MSN
Fuck Ukraine, those Russkie fucks are fucking with the wrong country now.
WE WILL FUCK YOU UP!!!!!
Imagine a fleet of Irishmen & women drunk on Porter & Poitin attacking?
Oh boy, this should be fun (fast forward to 1:30)
And for you that don't know what Poitin & Porter are, these are those, just two of Ireland's many hundreds of thousands of beneficial contributions to Humankind.

1st Poitin, also known as the Breath of Life/Mother's milk. It's made from potatoes of course & is the 1st true Irish whiskey & it will cause pain, but a nice pain (if you know what I mean  )

This is the best I ever drank & it's made right down the road from my mum's house in Galway,Ireland (treat yourself to a bottle for St. Pats)



This is Porter



And this is a small snippet from the Greatest Film ever made, shot by my Da's house in Connemara & yes, pubs are like that in the West of Ireland.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 26, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> America needs to start putting every Russian in a concentration camp.
> 
> View attachment 5074510
> 
> not really but we are just as heinous as everyone else..Putin can only stage and we will rise to the occasion..he has nowhere to go and will use a world event to slink on back (withdraw) to Mother Russia. + Putin's aging too..do we know HIS mental health?


Has anyone else noticed all this shit started when FUCKING TRUMP WAS IN FUCKING OFFICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
He made a fucking mess all around the World.
He set the ball rolling and Putin saw the opening & of course took it & the World did basically fucking nothing when Russia/Putin invaded Crimea.
Fuck these economic sanctions, they're just a slap on the wrist.
Screw that, chop their fucking arm off.
But now you will see a re-alignment between Russia & fucking COMMUNIST!!!! China who really fucking hate us now thanks to Trump's embargos that did fucking nothing except raise prices (inflation, anyone? )
No need for bullets.
CHOKE THE ECONOMIC SHIT OUT OF RUSSIA!!!
FULL ECONOMIC EMBARGO.
Let's see who wins.
It won't be Russia (unless China backs them, but they won't, too much $$$$ involved)


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 26, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> No, we kick his ass now.


Kick all they're asses, they chose Putin
Fuck human rights
Treat them the same as they treat the Uighurs.
Starve 'em


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 26, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I didn't know where to place this because it sorta fit's in the Happy thread also.
> MSN
> Fuck Ukraine, those Russkie fucks are fucking with the wrong country now.
> WE WILL FUCK YOU UP!!!!!
> ...


Squire Dannaher, Michealine Hogue Flynn, and SEAN THORNTON 
LOVE that movie…seen it countless times


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 26, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Squire Dannaher, Michealine Hogue Flynn, and SEAN THORNTON
> LOVE that movie…seen it countless times


John Ford/Victor McLaughlin/Barry Fitzgerald & John Wayne
A Masterpiece (every St. Pat's I play it on a loop along with Darby O'Gill & the Little People)


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 26, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Left or right. Doesn't matter to the guy whose windpipe is squeezed shut by the cop's knee.
> 
> What does matter is people are still claiming Eric Chauvin's innocence and they are all hard right authoritarians. I don't know what f.left people you are talking about who oppose this country becoming a multicultural democracy.


Any body who can back Chauvin's action w/clear video evidence is FKD in the head, As for far left they are too stubborn to realize that a large % of the country is not ready to back all of their ideas and they need to drop their all or nothing mentality,CHANG IN THIS DIVERSE LAND CAN ONLY COME SLOWLY through negotiation, prioritize where to really dig in. EG 3 battles that are all or nothing right now are the Reps assault on pro-choice and voting rights, and some kind of gun control legislation, people do not need weapons of war to protect themselves.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> NATO and the Royal Navy will be nearby and cable defense has now taken on a new importance. It would be a very serious mistake if they sank an Irish fisherman, they would most likely be sunk themselves by NATO. Russia has a single ship that can do this shit and taking it out would be convenient. Navies defend trade and trade happens over undersea cables these days. They could also be mining these cables to destroy them at a time of their choosing, so they will need to be inspected, monitored and defended. If they are doing this and they find mined undersea cables, NATO will sink on sight any Russian vessel with the capabilities to do it and there are not very many. Mining cables would be an act of war in this day and age.
> 
> I can assure you the Royal Navy would take a very keen interest in this matter on their doorstep with cables going to the financial hub in London at risk. They probably have submarines that can hear what the Russians are doing in great detail and cutting cables makes noise.
> 
> This will push Ireland to full NATO membership, Sweden and Finland are already considering joining because of Russian aggression. If Russia wants war it will be up against 30 countries plus another three and most of them have larger economies than Russia. Europe is also rethinking it's dependency on Russian oil and gas and moving to a new green grid in a decade, this will speed it up. Oil and gas are about all Russia exports and the major source of income, the average Russian has an income of just $400/mth, if they start a war, it will soon be nothing.


Yup, Russia's economy is solely based on it's resources,basically a Petro-State,a winter Saudi Arabia, unless they still make those beautiful little Trabant cars, doesn't everybody desire one of those?


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> putin wants to regain some of the millions of square kilometers and millions of citizens they lost after both world wars, but the citizens don't want to be regained...they look at russia now and see a country run by a corrupt government (sound familiar?), making immoral choices in a grab for lost power and glory.
> i think if we abandon one single eastern european nation to russian aggression, we'll regret it, and not some day, we'll regret it immediately, bcause that will be a trigger for him to try again, and then we'll HAVE to go kick his ass, and it will be a longer, bloodier fight


It's looking like a major miscalculation on Vlads part as far as weakening NATO goes,more and more NATO countries are lining up daily w/military commitments of some kind, He is now pulling the Nato organization that was drifting apart closer together. The exact opposite scenario of which his big move intended to accomplish.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 26, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Any body who can back Chauvin's action w/clear video evidence is FKD in the head, As for far left they are too stubborn to realize that a large % of the country is not ready to back all of their ideas and they need to drop their all or nothing mentality,CHANG IN THIS DIVERSE LAND CAN ONLY COME SLOWLY through negotiation, prioritize where to really dig in. EG 3 battles that are all or nothing right now are the Reps assault on pro-choice and voting rights, and some kind of gun control legislation, people do not need weapons of war to protect themselves.


I don't know how to negotiate slowly with a people who can look at images of Chauvin torture-murdering Floyd and cry "Blue Lives Matter" and "Floyd was on drugs" in defense of Chauvin.

Personally, I think one must suppress them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2022)

Why now? Why would Vlad want to cause shit like this over the Ukraine now and not while Trump was in power? He owned Trump and had the world by the balls, or so it would seem. I know recently Russia deployed troops to Belorussia and Kazakhstan because of internal political trouble and has been making angry noise at Finland and Sweden for some reason. No NATO ally would follow Trump into war with Russia and such a move would have fractured the alliance, not that Trump would do anything about a Ukraine invasion anyway.

Like I said, this would have been much easier with Trump in the WH, he could have invaded Ukraine and gotten away with it by the time Biden got into office it would have been too late. So something is motivating Vlad to be a bad boy at this particular time, there's something we're not seeing here, Vlad is risking far too much, for far too little gain.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 26, 2022)

no.



yes.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why now? Why would Vlad want to cause shit like this over the Ukraine now and not while Trump was in power? He owned Trump and had the world by the balls, or so it would seem. I know recently Russia deployed troops to Belorussia and Kazakhstan because of internal political trouble and has been making angry noise at Finland and Sweden for some reason. No NATO ally would follow Trump into war with Russia and such a move would have fractured the alliance, not that Trump would do anything about a Ukraine invasion anyway.
> 
> Like I said, this would have been much easier with Trump in the WH, he could have invaded Ukraine and gotten away with it by the time Biden got into office it would have been too late. So something is motivating Vlad to be a bad boy at this particular time, there's something we're not seeing here, Vlad is risking far too much, for far too little gain.


i see it as a test to segue Trump back in in 2024.

he's like a little kid walking right up to the line where you told him to stop; but he's still as close as possible to that line without touching..saying 'i'm not touching it'..'i'm not touching it'..'i'm not touching it'.

he's basically trying to piss everyone off but the Asian theatre.

i believe he's hoping there's some mistake from a country, any country so Putin can take afront and order attack.

Putin is the bully on the block.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 26, 2022)

*The surprising links between Jan. 6 and the 1934 anti-FDR coup plot
War is A Racket! Go Smedley!*


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jan 26, 2022)

printer said:


> LL has a point. Russia and Ukraine were tied at the hip for a long while, the eastern part of Ukraine was given to Ukraine by Russia while they were part of the Soviet Union. Putin would like nothing better to reanimate the Soviet Union. But for the current crisis he is concerned with Ukraine joining NATO and having the West's armies jut a stone throw away from Russia. If NATO was right next door the Russians would have to be on high alert all the time as it would be in the West's interest to get rid of the Russian Mafia that is controlling Russia now. Then the West can go on to just worrying about China (the Middle East, can't do nothing about it). Ukraine is Putin's Red Line. Which sucks for Ukraine.


Not only armies but more worryingly for Putin is missile launchers. There is no/little time to track and retaliate.

It’s akin to Putin wanting to install missile launchers in Mexico… of course this situation is more complex than that but ultimately it’s the same. Just like having missiles on your doorstep aimed at you, nobody wants that. So what do you do? Put yourself in his shoes. Amass an army as a show of strength? Invade? But ultimately going to be WW3 and nobody wins except the folks in nuclear bunkers… and you don’t really ‘win’ just survive. You can see his options are limited


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 26, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Not only armies but more worryingly for Putin is missile launchers. There is no/little time to track and retaliate.
> 
> It’s akin to Putin wanting to install missile launchers in Mexico… of course this situation is more complex than that but ultimately it’s the same. Just like having missiles on your doorstep aimed at you, nobody wants that. So what do you do? Put yourself in his shoes. Amass an army as a show of strength? Invade? But ultimately going to be WW3 and nobody wins except the folks in nuclear bunkers… and you don’t really ‘win’ just survive. You can see his options are limited


It would be a lot more convince of a argument if Putin didn't already invade Ukraine and occupy Crimea and attack citizens in every democratic nation with cyber attacks and militarized trolling. 

IMO Ukraine wanting to defend themselves just makes sense.


----------



## printer (Jan 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> It would be a lot more convince of a argument if Putin didn't already invade Ukraine and occupy Crimea and attack citizens in every democratic nation with cyber attacks and militarized trolling.
> 
> IMO Ukraine wanting to defend themselves just makes sense.


But they only invade once their puppet leader was driven out by the Ukrainians.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jan 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> It would be a lot more convince of a argument if Putin didn't already invade Ukraine and occupy Crimea and attack citizens in every democratic nation with cyber attacks and militarized trolling.
> 
> IMO Ukraine wanting to defend themselves just makes sense.


My point still stands regarding missiles on your border. You don’t seem to have a solution.

What country doesn’t do cyber attacks? Do you think the west has no spies/agendas?

We just expose their flaws through media outlets and they expose ours.

Of course it should defend itself and helped to do so (within reason) But do you know these Russian troops are yearly exercises being carried out? This year there are more of them which is Putins way of saying stay out (NATO) of Ukraine. Now it’s flared up on the media like some new shit is going down when it ain’t really..


----------



## printer (Jan 26, 2022)

Simple solution, Russia can join Nato.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 26, 2022)

printer said:


> Simple solution, Russia can join Nato.


yeah...but then, who would nato keep an eye on? kim jong un? get real...


----------



## printer (Jan 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah...but then, who would nato keep an eye on? kim jong un? get real...


They would not go for it, it would be accountability to a certain extent. And that would be like a crack in the dam. There is no way the ruling class in Russia is about to give up on their cash cow.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 26, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> My point still stands regarding missiles on your border. You don’t seem to have a solution.
> 
> What country doesn’t do cyber attacks? Do you think the west has no spies/agendas?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am just some random troll on a random pot website, of course I don't have a solution to a potential world war breaking out because a rouge dictator is saber rattling and attacking his neighbors.

As for the Russian propaganda whataboutism, I call bullshit.

Putin has invaded and occupied Ukraine and has moved several tens of thousands of troops onto their border. If there is a war that breaks out it is fully on him. Putin is not president of Ukraine, so why should he get to decide who they form an alliance with?


----------



## printer (Jan 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> ...so why should he get to decide who they form an alliance with?


Why does the guy with the gun gets to decide he wants your wallet?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 26, 2022)

America seems to swing between "lets have a war with Russia" to "lets have a war with China" and back again. America just loves a good war, they haven't won one in awhile but just cannot help themselves to get all riled up, flag wavy and gun happy.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 26, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> America seems to swing between "lets have a war with Russia" to "lets have a war with China" and back again. America just loves a good war, they haven't won one in awhile but just cannot help themselves to get all riled up, flag wavy and gun happy.


It's good for business. We have been in some variety of conflict since ww2. Need to keep those industries afloat. 

What else are we going to spend it on, education and healthcare...pffffft, what, you think we're commies.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 26, 2022)

The human race has been at war with itself since recorded history began, it's who we are.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The human race has been at war with itself since recorded history began, it's who we are.


Yup, that's the human race for you, the introduction of nukes has limited large scale Nation State conflagrations to some extent, and at the pace artificial intelligence is making it's way into technology war may become obsolete or easier I'm not sure and it's scary to contemplate.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 27, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Has anyone else noticed all this shit started when FUCKING TRUMP WAS IN FUCKING OFFICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> He made a fucking mess all around the World.
> He set the ball rolling and Putin saw the opening & of course took it & the World did basically fucking nothing when Russia/Putin invaded Crimea.
> Fuck these economic sanctions, they're just a slap on the wrist.
> ...


How about the Germans(and I've got some German in me), from what I'm seeing they are the only ones not getting on board w/a united response. They are being self serving MF's as usual, come on Germany all you people need is the drum beat in the Scorpion tune "the Zoo" to start marching, I know it's in you,yet you won't spend the proper amt. of GDP on defense so you can have all these super generous social programs that American citizens would love. STEP UP, you're going to be Putin's bitch over natural gas,SHAME. Uncle Sam has protected your asses w/all OUR tax dollars since the mid 40's.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


i think fucker carlson is a closet communist, and getting dangerously close to being a traitor. are we at all sure that he isn't an emplaced asset for putin to employ? sure seems that way to me....


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

Huh, it's almost like the US had a alternative already set up.










Ukraine crisis: Nord Stream 2 pipeline could be axed, US warns


Washington threatens to halt a lucrative gas pipeline between Russia and Western Europe.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> why do Muslim men hate women so much? and @fogdog





schuylaar said:


> don't like my shit anymore..you're not my friend.


Salam aleikum! I, a Muslim man, want to be your friend. You want a Muslim friend? I very clean and honest. Last female dromedary of my flock die, and I have a free place now...You want a good Muslim friend?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Huh, it's almost like the US had a alternative already set up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Ukraine could simply be a hostage. Something has got a burr under Vlad's saddle lately and I figure it's payback from Joe and NATO/EU. If they quietly provoked Vlad, it would be easier to act against him and kill that important pipeline and others. They should be taking Norwegian and Danish gas for Europe while they work on a green new grid using renewables, energy storage and EVs over the next decade. Cut Russia's oil exports and lock them out of SWIFT and they would be fucked economically.

If Vlad wanted to make a move on the Ukraine, he would have done it while his boy Trump was in the WH, he could have broken NATO at the same time. Why now? Why threaten Finland and Sweden to the point that they are considering full NATO membership? Why deploy troops to his two vassal states recently? Vlad seems more like he's reacting rather than the other way around. Joe and NATO must have been turning the screws on Vlad to get him acting so stupidly, there's something we're not seeing here.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 27, 2022)

were we aware of this and how close the debris field came to us- almost like they did it on purpose?









Russia just blew up a satellite—here’s why that spells trouble for spaceflight


An anti-satellite weapon test left a cloud of debris in orbit that is threatening the International Space Station and other vital satellites.




www.nationalgeographic.com





he is such a Little Fucker this was 11/21, he was already starting up because his Bitch Boi wouldn't be returning for another engagement.

it's almost like the Little Fucker's intention was to have all that shrapnel damage the US.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

1212ham said:


> Except the 30 billion he took from the military to build a wall.


Naaahh... But that will be returned to you by my Mexican cousins any day now...As soon as we Spaniards return our part of Montezuma's Treasure...That we paid Stalin for helping us against Nazis and Fascists in our Civil War...And that I think Putin has spent it all on dancing bears and Cuban prostitutes...On second thought, you can forget about the wall money.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Salam aleikum! I, a Muslim man, want to be your friend. You want a Muslim friend? I very clean and honest. Last female dromedary of my flock die, and I have a free place now...You want a good Muslim friend?


Relax, the new enemy is Russia and the Trumper 5th column of traitors who support them and sing their song in America, they learn the words from Tucker on Foxnews.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 27, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Salam aleikum! I, a Muslim man, want to be your friend. You want a Muslim friend? I very clean and honest. Last female dromedary of my flock die, and I have a free place now...You want a good Muslim friend?


wow...i want to laugh at that...but ...


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Relax, the new enemy is Russia and the Trumper 5th column of traitors who support them and sing their song in America, they learn the words from Tucker on Foxnews.


Muslim man agree! Trump eat virile member Putin up to speak semen instead of words...

But I intervene here because believe some Christian woman USA want Muslim boyfriend friend...I promise to treat as to best female dromedary of my pen.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2022)

after seeing this.......






@Roger A. Shrubber fucker carlson is a POS, there i said it......encourage people to call they're rep to support Russia.....WTF


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 27, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Muslim man agree! Trump eat virile member Putin up to speak semen instead of words...
> 
> But I intervene here because believe some Christian woman USA want Muslim boyfriend friend...I promise to treat as to best female dromedary of my pen.


yeah i want to be buried up to my neck in sand and stoned to death- sounds fun..but if i survive will i be allowed to drive?


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wow...i want to laugh at that...but ...


YOU NO WOMAN!
ONLY WOMAN !!! (Or female goats...I am short for dromedaries) DO YOU HAVE GOATS ?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't know how to negotiate slowly with a people who can look at images of Chauvin torture-murdering Floyd and cry "Blue Lives Matter" and "Floyd was on drugs" in defense of Chauvin.
> 
> Personally, I think one must suppress them.


How would you recommend they be suppressed?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2022)

Montuno said:


> YOU NO WOMAN!
> ONLY WOMAN !!! (Or female goats...I am short for dromedaries) DO YOU HAVE GOATS ?




there ya go, the love of your life


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Muslim man agree! Trump eat virile member Putin up to speak semen instead of words...
> 
> But I intervene here because believe some Christian woman USA want Muslim boyfriend friend...I promise to treat as to best female dromedary of my pen.


Either English is not your first language, or you are a moron.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> after seeing this.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Treasonous bastard..they used to hang 'em high  

how he gets away with it i don't know.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 27, 2022)

Montuno said:


> YOU NO WOMAN!
> ONLY WOMAN !!! (Or female goats...I am short for dromedaries) DO YOU HAVE GOATS ?


but i am and you didn't answer my question Muslim Man.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think fucker carlson is a closet communist, and getting dangerously close to being a traitor. are we at all sure that he isn't an emplaced asset for putin to employ? sure seems that way to me....


Remember the days of Cronkite and many others of his time frame,where they reported highly vetted factual news objectively, and more importantly in a fair manner attempting to show all sides to let you make an informed decision. How far we've fallen to let this prick command prime time airways spewing his utter BS is shocking, this dude belongs on a far right obscure podcast(not prime time National news w/his lying ass propoganda), or since when do these quote newspeople/journalist have direct lines of communication in real time w/the WhiteHouse like Hannity.OMG


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> yeah i want to be buried up to my neck in sand and stoned to death- sounds fun..but if i survive will i be allowed to drive?


By the Grace of the Greatest and Only One! Thank you very much for your reply to Muslim man:

I believe that your wanting to be very difficult.
Very, very difficult after being stoned to be able to drive well. And more difficult if you dead (but there is nothing impossible for The Most High and Only Conqueror...) But better you do not tempt fate, and let me Muslim man drive camel.

...So...you say Yes?!? You want to marry a Muslim man?!?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

Montuno said:


> By the Grace of the Greatest and Only One! Thank you very much for your reply to Muslim man:
> 
> I believe that your wanting to be very difficult.
> Very, very difficult after being stoned to be able to drive well. And more difficult if you dead (but there is nothing impossible for The Most High and Only Conqueror...) But better you do not tempt fate, and let me Muslim man drive camel.
> ...


You're a Trumper incel living in a shithole red state trailer park.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 27, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Salam aleikum! I, a Muslim man, want to be your friend. You want a Muslim friend? I very clean and honest. Last female dromedary of my flock die, and I have a free place now...You want a good Muslim friend?


hey, ms. schylar,how do you feel about being his 7th wife


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> but i am and you didn't answer my question Muslim Man.





Montuno said:


> By the Grace of the Greatest and Only One! Thank you very much for your reply to Muslim man:
> 
> I believe that your wanting to be very difficult.
> Very, very difficult after being stoned to be able to drive well. And more difficult if you dead (but there is nothing impossible for The Most High and Only Conqueror...) But better you do not tempt fate, and let me Muslim man drive camel.
> ...


Ahhh...Impatient woman, as impatient as the hawk when it swoops down it lets escape pigeon....

But I keep on wanting houses with your much. I promise to you a ring and the best cave of the Nasrid Sultanate if you say Yes to want....:


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You're a Trumper incel living in a shithole red state trailer park.


I'm afraid you don't want good Muslim friend...You lose more: I can be as affectionate as Trump in 4 while Putin remove batin


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> hey, ms. schylar,how do you feel about being his 7th wife


@schuylaar : 
Your not believing envious lying puke mouth.
I never have more than 4 female dromedaries for being very poor Muslim man (but very clean and very honest), and better female camel with eyes like moons reflected at night in oasis, die to my Muslim man the other day.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Either English is not your first language, or you are a moron.


he's just a troll with nothing. yawn- i'm already bored.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 27, 2022)

Montuno said:


> @schuylaar :
> Your not believing envious lying puke mouth.
> I never have more than 4 female dromedaries for being very poor Muslim man (but very clean and very honest), and better female camel with eyes like moons reflected at night in oasis, die to my Muslim man the other day.


better.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5075425
> 
> there ya go, the love of your life


Hello, my friend.

What is the name of your goat? Is she single? This Muslim man likes her very much.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 27, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> hey, ms. schylar,how do you feel about being his 7th wife


to be honest his act is boring me and he seems to be more enthralled with @DIY-HP-LED and @BudmanTX .


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> he's just a troll with nothing. yawn- i'm already bored.


Muslim man can remedy your boredom...


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> to be honest his act is boring me and he seems to be more enthralled with @DIY-HP-LED.


You're not jealous of goat, are you?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2022)

you get the dancing squirrel badge


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> you get the dancing squirrel badge
> View attachment 5075437


Muslim man not racist as you USA dogs.
If no goat, Muslim man stay with squirrel...Do you think he can learn to dance properly? Hey, reminds me a bit of Trump's hip swaying...but I don't see Putin sticking to his back.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Muslim man not racist as you USA dogs.
> If no goat, Muslim man stay with squirrel...Do you think he can learn to dance properly? Hey, reminds me a bit of Trump's hip swaying...but I don't see Putin sticking to his back.


so are u Sunni or Shai?


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 27, 2022)

Montuno said:


> @schuylaar :
> Your not believing envious lying puke mouth.
> I never have more than 4 female dromedaries for being very poor Muslim man (but very clean and very honest), and better female camel with eyes like moons reflected at night in oasis, die to my Muslim man the other day.


Hey Johnny WAD, how could you possibly have 4 wives and really Love each and everyone of them, do you consider the feelings of the other 3 women, there are a multitude of examples of unfulfilled women stuck in polygamous relationships. If one of your 4 wives decided to get her satisfaction "on the side" wouldn't you believe it was your right to do a " Honor Killing" of her because her unfaithfulness damaged your pride. WHAT ABOUT HER PRIDE in seeing her "husband "1 week a month, any answers for that, ALLAH AKBAR


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> so are u Sunni or Shai?


مالكي
المالكي السني
Not practicing!

Pd: Are you asking or the goat?


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Hey Johnny WAD, how could you possibly have 4 wives and really Love each and everyone of them, do you consider the feelings of the other 3 women, there are a multitude of examples of unfulfilled women stuck in polygamous relationships. If one of your 4 wives decided to get her satisfaction "on the side" wouldn't you believe it was your right to do a " Honor Killing" of her because her unfaithfulness damaged your pride. WHAT ABOUT HER PRIDE in seeing her "husband "1 week a month, any answers for that, ALLAH AKBAR


You are one of those who when the Prophet points his finger at the moon, they stare at the shit under his fingernail..

I don't know what will happen to women... but female camels are not jealous.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 27, 2022)

Montuno said:


> You are one of those who when the Prophet points his finger at the moon, they stare at the shit under his fingernail..
> 
> I don't know what will happen to women... but female camels are not jealous.


,
I'm not sure which planet your rhetoric comes from, maybe if you followed the true Koran you would respect all(non Muslims included) as most Muslims do, discounting those brainwashed in radical Madrassas.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> ,
> I'm not sure which planet your rhetoric comes from, maybe if you followed the true Koran you would respect all(non Muslims included) as most Muslims do, discounting those brainwashed in radical Madrassas.


You are more lost with me than poor Abd al-Rahman ibn Mu'awiya ibn Hisham ibn 'Abd al-Malik when he thought the Abbasids invited him to a candy party....


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

And now I am very serious: is the first thing you always ask a Christian is about the Inquisition and the Ku Kux Klan? Or about other Christian fanatics?
I may not share your Christianity, but I value someone like St. Teresa of Jesus enough to know that you don't all burn heretics or crosses with blacks in the middle.

And you guys can say (seriously or jokingly?) that Muslim men, in general, all of them, mistreat and hate women...and I can't even laugh at you ?!!!?
Then let's all swallow unpeeled prickly pears.

Said a local wise man:
من ليس لديه حس الفكاهة دعه يغادر هذه البلدة.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Jan 27, 2022)

zeddd said:


> How would you recommend they be suppressed?


Personally, I'm more interested in what my political leaders would recommend. But because you asked, I can think of three ways off the top of my head. 

1) Counter every move made to suppress voting rights and expand ways that make it easier to legally cast a ballot.
2) Aggressively prosecute criminal action that threaten the trend toward multicultural democracy. This includes acts of domestic terrorism, hate crimes, every criminal act DFT's administration did to destabilize our government, the Big Lie and it's aftermath. Part of this effort would include legislation to prevent attacks upon election process itself.
3) Neuter and then weed out fascists from police departments by offloading calls that do not need trained gunmen to better trained staff, reduce the numbers of armed police force. Implement independent oversight of that reduced force with oversight boards who must report their progress to the public and submit to elections in order to hold office.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 27, 2022)

Montuno said:


> YOU NO WOMAN!
> ONLY WOMAN !!! (Or female goats...I am short for dromedaries) DO YOU HAVE GOATS ?


Are you deliberately dumbing down your English or are you just having difficulty with posting in a second language?

In your post, are you lusting after the fat tailed type of sheep that Imams are so concerned about and how they cause the thoughts of young men to go astray? The skinny tailed sheep are OK, though. According to some local traditions, that is. Goats, not so much.

Does this picture make your weenie wag or is it the second one?


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5075487


But Russia is a different and more dangerous animal than the U.S.S.R.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Are you deliberately dumbing down your English or are you just having difficulty with posting in a second language?
> 
> In your post, are lusting after the fat tailed type of sheep that Imams are so concerned about and how they cause the thoughts of young men to go astray. The skinny tailed sheep are OK, though. According to some local traditions, that is. Goats, not so much.
> 
> ...


For the dog that bit the Prophet! How well you know of our most impious inclinations and deviations, and how they keep our poor Imam in a state of being unable to life costantly ...but only because he wants them all for himself.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 27, 2022)

Montuno said:


> But Russia is a different and more dangerous animal than the U.S.S.R.


The future always seems scarier than the past. Isn't that most often the product of fear of the unknown? I wasn't alive when Stalin was in control but from what I have read he was a scary man. Holodomor is one of the most brutal actions a government has ever perpetrated upon its own people.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The future always seems scarier than the past. Isn't that most often the product of fear of the unknown? I wasn't alive when Stalin was in control but from what I have read he was a scary man. Holodomor is one of the most brutal actions a government has ever perpetrated upon its own people.


Certain. But Stalin seized the power Trotsky was to inherit by force, and it was a government immediately repudiated. He was a murderous mad barbarian like Hitler. But I think that in the last USSR (with all its great failures) there were not just pure power intentions as with the rulers of post-USSR Russia.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

Putin the runt is scary.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 27, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Certain. But Stalin seized the power Trotsky was to inherit by force, and it was a government immediately repudiated. He was a murderous mad barbarian like Hitler. But I think that in the last USSR (with all its great failures) there were not just pure power intentions as with the rulers of post-USSR Russia.


So I should just laugh off the thing about "we will bury you"?

I don't think Putin has said anything like that. He's scary too, though. I was bitten by a small dog when I was delivering newspapers as a kid.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> So I should just laugh off the thing about "we will bury you"?
> 
> I don't think Putin has said anything like that. He's scary too, though. I was bitten by a small dog when I was delivering newspapers as a kid.


Damn you, you heretic dog!!!! Are you comparing yourself to the Prophet? ...but come to think of it, between a tender child and a bony Prophet, I would have bitten you before too...


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 27, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Damn you, you heretic dog!!!! Are you comparing yourself to the Prophet? ...but come to think of it, between a tender child and a bony Prophet, I would have bitten you before too...


The faux Muslim thing is not funny.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The faux Muslim thing is not funny.


Tell me about it! Starting with all those fake Muslim kafir dogs immoral Wahhabi terrorists who with US money and military support have spread, from their allies like Saudi Arabia, and/or Pakistan, their pseudo-fascist creed like an oil slick drowning any effort of democratic and socially ethical Islam.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 27, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Tell me about it! Starting with all those fake Muslim kafir dogs immoral Wahhabi terrorists who with US money and military support have spread, from their allies like Saudi Arabia, and/or Pakistan, their pseudo-fascist creed like an oil slick drowning any effort of democratic and socially ethical Islam.


Diarrhea mouth


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 27, 2022)

Montuno said:


> I think Putin has spent it all on dancing bears and Cuban prostitutes


really? i heard it was dancing Cubans and bear prostitutes...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Either English is not your first language, or you are a moron.


can't it be both?


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Diarrhea mouth


Like this Wahhabi dog: ring a bell?



Financed and armed by the USA to the point of exhaustion.
Of course, when they were forced to killed him (this dog bit his master's hand), they had the immorality to compare him with Geronimo (name of his Spanish birth) aka Goyathaly (name in his mother tongue Chirihuaca).


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? i heard it was dancing Cubans and bear prostitutes...View attachment 5075519


The imperialist-pseudo-fascist demagogy makes (not so) strange bedfellows... However, the one that ends up screwed until she can't sit down is always the same: social and political democracy.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Like this Wahhabi dog: ring a bell?
> 
> View attachment 5075534
> 
> ...


By the way... Who of the sad and hypocritical whitewashed sepulchres that used to tell me here about the suffering of Muslim women (very real) asked for explanations to their CIA commanders who were handing out Viagra like candy to the oldest and most pedophile Afghan chiefs, so that they could rape their new teenage or underage wives to their full satisfaction and satisfaction?


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

So that's it, isn't it? Poor Muslim women...but if the Sacrosanct American Empire's honor requires it...let them all be fucked with an AK...The important thing is that "Geronimo" is dead (twice already, poor guy).


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 27, 2022)

^^idiot troll got triggered. It even started answering and talking to itself.

Another boring idiot for the ignore list.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

And while we're at it, we're going to Iraq, making a detour to see if we can finish fucking up the region.
There were no weapons of mass destruction, but US government money rained down like manna for the first brainless speculator who wanted to take advantage of it. Including mercenary dogs like the Black Water (I always wondered if they spent all their paychecks on drugs and whores, and that's why so many fought with baseball caps, why they had no money left to replace their helmets).
Of course, the armament they always had was very good, compared to the shit that others had to use... Now, they say that if you left ammunition unguarded, they would steal it all... Of course, as they would shoot even at swallows...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2022)

have to agree with ya there Fog

soooooooo......


bye


----------



## Montuno (Jan 27, 2022)

I perfectly understand that for many little heads stuffed with Pepsi and popcorn of those who post here, pretending to be geo-strategic saviors of the world, they cannot follow my historical thread... So that you do not get lost, champions of ethics, morals, and freedom: We were just a moment ago in Iraq stealing oil (USA already knew that neither weapons of mass destruction nor any responsibility there in the attack on the Twin Towers: it had been one of its most pampered allies for a better world: Bin Laden), and immediately we are going to leave the country worse than we found it, besides contributing to the birth of ISIS aka DAESH, to this having its own state at the expense of Iraq and Syria, and that terrorist fundamentalism is achieved like business franchises from Nigeria to Filipinas.


----------



## printer (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Montuno (Jan 28, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> ^^idiot troll got triggered. It even started answering and talking to itself.
> 
> Another boring idiot for the ignore list.





Fogdog said:


> Diarrhea mouth



What a coincidence! The same thing they should have told Trump when he asked where Finland was in Russia....
Although we have already commented that more than diarrhea, he was dripping with Putin's seminal fluid when he spoke.

There is nothing like learning from the masters of planetary geostrategy, heh, heh....

Then if I feel like it I will continue with how we left the Islamic world after creating ISIS aka DAESH with our schoolyard policies.
We will jump to Afghanistan (Mission Accomplished !!!) and the defeat of the USA by the Taliban.
And of course, the sale by Trump to the highest bidder of his country (whoever pays the most : China, Russia, Turkey...).
Finally we can analyze the current conflict in Ukraine from a purely economic point of view, and as decisions of the USA and the majority of the EU, such as putting the supply to the majority of the EU in the exclusive hands of Putin, instead of the Spanish-Algerian plan; this in order not to upset another of the great US allies, Morocco, secular enemy of Algeria, because only thanks to Algeria Morocco cannot finish occupying and invading the Saharawi Arab Democratic Republic, with which it has been at war since the creation of the latter:
This is what is dividing the position towards Putin of the EU; like the timidity of Germany, because of its enormous dependence on Russian gas.
Likewise, the quick response of Spain (one of the most anti-war countries) should be understood as an attempt to ingratiate itself with the USA (after the very serious accusations of interference and "disloyalty" from Trump's entourage), having its major source of gas in the Mediterranean pipelines from Algeria.
To point out the right comment of a previous forum member, putting as a probable limit to the Russian pressure against Europe, the fact that Finland and Sweden end up joining NATO.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 28, 2022)

No one likes russia, just like no one here likes you loser.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 28, 2022)

And the aforementioned importance of the Morocco-Saharawi Arab Democratic Republic war (a war that came to include Mauritania, Spain and Algeria in its beginnings in 1977; almost 50 years of war van) is usually overlooked by many of Risk's geo-strategists who argue in this forum with kindergarten scatology: neither the USA, nor the dictatorial Wahhabitism of its main ally in the struggle for the freedom of Islamic women, Saudi Arabia, is interested in the existence of a country like the S.A.D.R., social-democratic and democratic (and with total equality between men and women), which although it declares itself to be a country with a majority Muslim population and Islamic culture, proclaims religious freedom and the separation of religion from the State.
But I am afraid that for many geostrategists here present, it is the first time they hear of these facts, nor of the active role of the USA in this war of half a century, and that has the Sahara desert divided from North to South by a line/wall armed and mined in the style of the 2 Koreas...


----------



## Montuno (Jan 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> No one likes russia, just like no one here likes you loser.


I am very happy. I would be very concerned if some of those who pour hypocrisy, demagoguery, classism and totalitarian visions of the other, while posing as champions of human rights, liked me. You also like to cover "everyone / no one" in your schoolyard argument, like a good false defender of democracy, and that stinks of a frustrated dictator.

Christ did not say something like if they had to crucify him, they would crucify him... but please free him from the hypocrites (?).
Hala, to continue whitening tombs: a coat of lime, another of intestine juice...

There is nothing wrong with being a loser like me: ask those who just lost a war against the Taliban...with people money.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 28, 2022)

I know you will never stop posting, at least until you end your own miserable existence.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 28, 2022)

It's the bad thing about having to listen to someone you don't have naked and wet, tied to a cross with electric cables while your mali bites him: he doesn't shut up when you want and tells you all the truths you don't want to hear.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 28, 2022)

Exactly.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 28, 2022)

I'm glad that at least you get rid of the cloak of hypocrisy and show yourself as you are. We already have one of the so-called champions of human rights, celebrating torture and war crimes. As the local saying goes:

كنا أكثر من ثلاثمائة وضربناهم حتى الموت. مما يدل على 
أن الله سيختارنا دائمًا في الجانب "الصالح" ... طالما أننا 
."أكثر بكثير من الجانب "السيئ


----------



## Montuno (Jan 28, 2022)

Heh, heh, heh... If it is that precisely talking the other day about human rights with an American friend, he told me: "Ahhh... Guantanamo is so beautiful... and the Guantanamo women..." (...Especially if they are like my cousin and half countrywoman Lucrecia, heh, heh, I thought...) Well that, how beautiful is Guantanamo...






Yo soy un hombre sincero
De donde crecen las palmas
Y antes de morir yo quiero
Echar mis versos del alma

No me pongan en lo oscuro
A morir como un traídor
Yo soy bueno y como bueno
Moriré de cara al sol.

Con los pobres de la tierra
Quiero yo mi suerte echar
El arroyo de la sierra
Me complace mas que el mar.

Tiene el leopardo un abrigo
En su monte seco y pardo
Yo tengo más que el leopardo
Porque tengo un buen amigo...


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Putin the runt is scary.


Putin is def. scary,but not insane,If I were the Ukranian Gov. knowing my country was about to be steamrolled by Russia now might be a good time to let them know that SURPRISE,Ukraine held on to a handful of tactical nukes during the post Cold War disarmament. Remember how during this time it was stated that the numbers didn't quite match up meaning everything was not exactly accounted for. I'm not talking about large yield ICBM warheads or large gravity bombs, but I think it was out there that some suitcase nukes had come up missing from the count. I'm well aware of the fact that Ukraine is infested w/Russian FSB and intelligence assets, but how could they really know for sure? Just a random thought that passed in my head, at this point Ukraine should try anything to deter a bloody slav vs. slav conflict.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)

Republicans take sides for a Trump-fueled tug of war over Russia


Recently, ex-President Donald Trump proudly declared, "What's happening with Russia and Ukraine would never have happened under the Trump administration. Not even a possibility!"




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)

Russian troops are pouring into Belarus. Opposition leader speaks out - CNN Video


An exiled Belarus mother leads the opposition to her country's pro-Putin government. CNN's Frederik Pleitgen reports.




www.cnn.com





*Russian troops are pouring into Belarus. Opposition leader speaks out*


----------



## Montuno (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Montuno (Jan 28, 2022)

Time ago, E.U.-Russia frontiers: Interception of Putin's Defense Minister's plane and his escort:






Interception of two Putin Su-30s:


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I know you will never stop posting, at least until you end your own miserable existence.


sure he will, he already did for me...ignore him and he shuts the fuck up on the spot


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 28, 2022)

nope,


DIY-HP-LED said:


> Republicans take sides for a Trump-fueled tug of war over Russia
> 
> 
> Recently, ex-President Donald Trump proudly declared, "What's happening with Russia and Ukraine would never have happened under the Trump administration. Not even a possibility!"
> ...


no, we wouldn't have been trying to stop him, he would already have the Ukraine, because trump would have let him do whatever he wanted, don't want to shut off that russian cash that's so important now that deutschebank won't touch his slimy ass anymore...


----------



## Montuno (Jan 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sure he will, he already did for me...ignore him and he shuts the fuck up on the spot


Another armchair geostrategist playing Nostradamus?

They remind me of the prophecies about the quick victory in Afghanistan....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nope,
> 
> no, we wouldn't have been trying to stop him, he would already have the Ukraine, because trump would have let him do whatever he wanted, don't want to shut off that russian cash that's so important now that deutschebank won't touch his slimy ass anymore...


Why didn't Vlad move on Ukraine while Trump was in power and in his pocket? I figure they might be a hostage, a negotiating chip, because Joe is somehow putting the heat on Vlad and causing him to act stupid. I think America is making moves to cut off Russian oil exports and kick them out of SWIFT and this might be part of something bigger. Joe ain't gonna forget all the attacks on America, from the election, to a major cyber breech and attacks on diplomats by mysterious means. I have a feeling Vlad is dancing and reacting, it looks like he's being subtilty attacked and hurt. His latest dumb moves have strengthened NATO and a US president always gets a war boost at the polls, especially with this kind of war and this kind of enemy. Even Sweden and Finland are considering joining NATO now, as is Ireland. Vlad must have taken a stupid pill, or the CIA has been working overtime quietly jerking his chain.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why didn't Vlad move on Ukraine while Trump was in power and in his pocket? I figure they might be a hostage, a negotiating chip, because Joe is somehow putting the heat on Vlad and causing him to act stupid. I think America is making moves to cut off Russian oil exports and kick them out of SWIFT and this might be part of something bigger. Joe ain't gonna forget all the attacks on America, from the election, to a major cyber breech and attacks on diplomats by mysterious means. I have a feeling Vlad is dancing and reacting, it looks like he's being subtilty attacked and hurt. His latest dumb moves have strengthened NATO and a US president always gets a war boost at the polls, especially with this kind of war and this kind of enemy. Even Sweden and Finland are considering joining NATO now, as is Ireland. Vlad must have taken a stupid pill, or the CIA has been working overtime quietly jerking his chain.


because it didn't suit his purposes then, and he hadn't had time to set things in motion...
putin wanted to weaken the transatlantic alliance, and trump shits on European allies and NATO
putin wanted to disrupt America's dominance on the world trade scene, and trump pushes for an all out trade war with the EU
putin wants to spread anti-American sentiment, and trump shits on our European allies again..
putin wants to get out from under U.S, sanctions, and trump does everything in his power to drop them
putin wants to legitimize his dictatorship, and trump kisses his ass between every word
putin wants to legitimize his invasion of Crimea, and trump says Crimea is part of russia, and can't we all just get along
it was just a matter of timing...trump lost, or putin would have already been sitting in Kyiv assigning puppets to do his bidding...you know, puppets, like trump


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think fucker carlson is a closet communist, and getting dangerously close to being a traitor. are we at all sure that he isn't an emplaced asset for putin to employ? sure seems that way to me....


Well, we know he’s a shallow, vengeful little monkey…and we know he has an entitlement streak a mile wide. I also think he really hates his dad, Randall (worth looking up). Good or bad, he was content to be a reasonably respected upper-mid national functionary for several administrations - and clearly, respectability is of no interest to Choker


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 28, 2022)

Tucker is probably being blackmailed like most of the GOP leadership. Russia specializes in blackmail, what do you think Epstein was doing all these years, it was all a honey pot to compromise powerful people and make them carry out your bidding.


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 28, 2022)

Blackmailed, hell - guaranteed citizenship in the new-order USA in payment for bringing the federal government to it knees and forcing/enabling the replacement of the constitution we have with the constitution required for the New USA. For details on that constitution, read about the constitution Pinochet forced on the Chilean people (it took Chile 40 years to get rid of it). It was written by Charles Koch’s (now-deceased) economic-Leninist adviser, James Buchanan, who’s the ‘mastermind’ behind what we could call tea-party economics (dating from the SCOTUS Brown v Board of Education decision desegregating the schools in Little Rock, AR).

Carlson, Eastman, Wood, Gaetz, Meadows, Hannity, McConnell, etc: bought and paid for - all-in on the new confederacy…this long march has been going on in secret since before I was born (and I’m *OLD*). I just happened to grow up where I could see it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)

Tucker is already rich and heir to a vast frozen food fortune, he is not doing this for money, he's doing it because he's a narcist asshole who is a ratings and attention whore. He believes none of the horse shit he reads from a script written by others. The elitist preppy preaches antivaxx bullshit and Russian propaganda to his white trash audience, while vaxxed, boosted and working under vaccine mandates at Foxnews. Tucker is on the wrong side of history and might be on the wrong side of a war soon.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 28, 2022)

Two things can be true at the same time, they're all horrible human beings and could be blackmailed.


----------



## 1212ham (Jan 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sure he will, he already did for me...ignore him and he shuts the fuck up on the spot


Works every time!


----------



## Montuno (Jan 28, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Blackmailed, hell - guaranteed citizenship in the new-order USA in payment for bringing the federal government to it knees and forcing/enabling the replacement of the constitution we have with the constitution required for the New USA. For details on that constitution, read about *the constitution Pinochet forced on the Chilean people (it took Chile 40 years to get rid of it). It was written by Charles Koch’s (now-deceased) economic-Leninist adviser*, James Buchanan, who’s the ‘mastermind’ behind what we could call tea-party economics (dating from the SCOTUS Brown v Board of Education decision desegregating the schools in Little Rock, AR).
> 
> Carlson, Eastman, Wood, Gaetz, Meadows, Hannity, McConnell, etc: bought and paid for - all-in on the new confederacy…this long march has been going on in secret since before I was born (and I’m *OLD*). I just happened to grow up where I could see it.


I suppose there is irony in "economic Lenisist adviser", isn't there?









Por qué es tan polémica la Constitución chilena de Pinochet que 155 representantes van a sustituir - BBC News Mundo


La actual Constitución chilena data de 1980 y, aunque fue modificada varias veces, es criticada por ser herencia del régimen militar de Augusto Pinochet y por consolidar un papel residual del Estado en la provisión de servicios básicos.




www.google.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 28, 2022)

how can i get one of those cool Sasquatch jackets?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why didn't Vlad move on Ukraine while Trump was in power and in his pocket? I figure they might be a hostage, a negotiating chip, because Joe is somehow putting the heat on Vlad and causing him to act stupid. I think America is making moves to cut off Russian oil exports and kick them out of SWIFT and this might be part of something bigger. Joe ain't gonna forget all the attacks on America, from the election, to a major cyber breech and attacks on diplomats by mysterious means. I have a feeling Vlad is dancing and reacting, it looks like he's being subtilty attacked and hurt. His latest dumb moves have strengthened NATO and a US president always gets a war boost at the polls, especially with this kind of war and this kind of enemy. Even Sweden and Finland are considering joining NATO now, as is Ireland. Vlad must have taken a stupid pill, or the CIA has been working overtime quietly jerking his chain.


simple; he assured Putin he'd have 8 with his election hijinx + he said he wasn't leaving. 



President because it was Queen Hilly's turn; no need to earn those votes.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 28, 2022)

I really liked the video you had posted now deleted (if I was wrong, I apologize) about the most lethal drones, my beloved platonic and human rights advocate, @schuylaar ...:











Cásate conmigo, prima, que tú me camelas...:


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> how can i get one of those cool Sasquatch jackets?
> 
> View attachment 5076094


become a commie soldier?


----------



## Montuno (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Jan 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> become a commie soldier?


found it! they're selling them on Ebay from Russia.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 28, 2022)

Montuno said:


> I really liked the video you had posted now deleted (if I was wrong, I apologize) about the most lethal drones, my beloved platonic and human rights advocate, @schuylaar ...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the drones i was looking for weren't on that clip which is why i deleted. there is a specific drone with AI that launches itself assesses danger; if it doesn't receive human orders it makes it's own and destroys the target then returns to it's solar powered case.


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 28, 2022)

Montuno said:


> I suppose there is irony in "economic Lenisist adviser", isn't there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There’s irony of a sort in most things


----------



## Montuno (Jan 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> the drones i was looking for weren't on that clip which is why i deleted. there is a specific drone with AI that launches itself assesses danger; if it doesn't receive human orders it makes it's own and destroys the target then returns to it's solar powered case.


Okay, my goddess: whatever you say about the drones...but will you marry me or not, that I live without living in me since I know you...If necessary, Muslim Man converts and organizes you a Christian wedding in the rociero style of the Christian cousins of my land, of those that even the Virgin descends to the fiesta.
...And my horse Tarik tells me that he is ready to kiss the ground that you step on....:


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 28, 2022)

You’re *REALLY* not funny


----------



## Montuno (Jan 28, 2022)

Tu sí, cuñaaaaaooo...

(The joke of the Leninist economic advisor)


----------



## printer (Jan 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why didn't Vlad move on Ukraine while Trump was in power and in his pocket?


Russians are upset about rona. How do you get them behind you? Start a war. Or at least make the moves.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Ukraine could simply be a hostage. Something has got a burr under Vlad's saddle lately and I figure it's payback from Joe and NATO/EU. If they quietly provoked Vlad, it would be easier to act against him and kill that important pipeline and others. They should be taking Norwegian and Danish gas for Europe while they work on a green new grid using renewables, energy storage and EVs over the next decade. Cut Russia's oil exports and lock them out of SWIFT and they would be fucked economically.
> 
> If Vlad wanted to make a move on the Ukraine, he would have done it while his boy Trump was in the WH, he could have broken NATO at the same time. Why now? Why threaten Finland and Sweden to the point that they are considering full NATO membership? Why deploy troops to his two vassal states recently? Vlad seems more like he's reacting rather than the other way around. Joe and NATO must have been turning the screws on Vlad to get him acting so stupidly, there's something we're not seeing here.


Ukraine want ties with Western Europe. Putin does not want this to happen as it could lead to a landslide of states moving away from Russia. Like Texas suddenly wanted to join the bad guys. No one really cares about Texas much but its not a good look.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 29, 2022)

China must be loving this. America and Russia jumping up and down and any conflict they have only helps China,


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Ukraine want ties with Western Europe. Putin does not want this to happen as it could lead to a landslide of states moving away from Russia. Like Texas suddenly wanted to join the bad guys. No one really cares about Texas much but its not a good look.


Vlad wants to revive the old soviet empire, held together by force of arms and intimidation. Modern empires are economic and Russia has an economy the size of Italy, what do they have to offer other than oil and gas? If Ukraine goes so does Belorussia and the Russian position on the Black sea, it also puts the west closer to the oil rich stans.

Putin is not just up against America, he is up against a 30 country alliance and most members have economies larger than Russia. I think some of this is Vlad suffering the consequences of his previous actions against the west and America in particular. If Vlad wanted the Ukraine, he should have taken it while his puppet Trump was in power, he would have broken NATO then too.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad wants to revive the old soviet empire, held together by force of arms and intimidation. Modern empires are economic and Russia has an economy the size of Italy, what do they have to offer other than oil and gas? If Ukraine goes so does Belorussia and the Russian position on the Black sea, it also puts the west closer to the oil rich stans.
> 
> Putin is not just up against America, he is up against a 30 country alliance and most members have economies larger than Russia. I think some of this is Vlad suffering the consequences of his previous actions against the west and America in particular. If Vlad wanted the Ukraine, he should have taken it while his puppet Trump was in power, he would have broken NATO then too.


I believe Putin's goal is bringing down democracy, war should start about an hour before trumps indictment. 
Just like Exxon's climate case during the impeachment, this should be a good distraction.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I believe Putin's goal is bringing down democracy, war should start about an hour before trumps indictment.
> Just like Exxon's climate case during the impeachment, this should be a good distraction.


that may be his goal, but there's no way he's ever going to achieve it. i personally would already have crippling sanctions in place on the entire russian economy because of their cyber disinformation war, and their election interference. more than enough reasons to bring them to their knees already, in my opinion. they should already be so broke that military maneuvers would be a dream of the past for them. putin is a third rate strongman in a failing police state, run by the russian mafia and the oligarchs, and deserves no ones respect or fear. 
i would line up every nato troop available on the border between Ukrain and russia, and have them start advancing into russia, lets take back Crimea...


----------



## Montuno (Jan 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> ^^idiot troll got triggered. It even started answering and talking to itself.
> 
> Another boring idiot for the ignore list.


Damn it's true... If I talk like an American soldier just come home from Afghanistan to celebrate the big final victory... I still have post-traumatic stress, it must be....





_(...)
I dream of the sand, I dream of the sea
I dream of the magic of the moment and the place
I dream of mountains, I dream of flying
I dream that I have wings and they want to steal them from me
I dream of peace I, I dream of Baghdad I
I dream of hypocrisy me, I dream every day me
I dream of waking up, I dream of Iraq I
I dream when I go to bed, I dream of hunger
I dream of my dreams..._


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 29, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Damn it's true... If I talk like an American soldier just come home from Afghanistan to celebrate the big final victory... I still have post-traumatic stress, it must be....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5076514


does it?...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2022)

i actually speak that way. when you see an ellipsis in one of my posts, i would be pausing in a verbal conversation, trying to get you to take the next step by yourself...
i'm usually quite disappointed with how few people take that step without a healthy kick in the ass to get them started


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i actually speak that way. when you see an ellipsis in one of my posts, i would be pausing in a verbal conversation, trying to get you to take the next step by yourself...
> i'm usually quite disappointed with how few people take that step without a healthy kick in the ass to get them started


Right on… I agree…


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that may be his goal, but there's no way he's ever going to achieve it. i personally would already have crippling sanctions in place on the entire russian economy because of their cyber disinformation war, and their election interference. more than enough reasons to bring them to their knees already, in my opinion. they should already be so broke that military maneuvers would be a dream of the past for them. putin is a third rate strongman in a failing police state, run by the russian mafia and the oligarchs, and deserves no ones respect or fear.
> i would line up every nato troop available on the border between Ukrain and russia, and have them start advancing into russia, lets take back Crimea...


I think that might be part of the plan, only Joe is smart enough to get Vlad to threaten and cause shit and make the Europeans nervous. Joe wants to kill the Nordstream and other Russian pipelines and I'm sure he's making financial moves against the oligarchs that are hurting and will hurt like Hell. How else could he seize all Russian assets in America and the west, not just government ones, but private property too? Vlad moves and threats have sure strengthened NATO.

The Russian navy parking over undersea cables will get them sunk faster than anything else, navies protect commerce and much of that flows on undersea cables. Sweden and Finland considering NATO membership caught my eye too.

Maybe Vlad is playing poker and Joe is playing chess.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 29, 2022)

By the way, you remind me of the CIA's reaction to receiving a report from CESID saying:
"People of various nationalities with proven Wahhabi ties have been detected, who sign up for flight classes and civil air piloting in Spain, but who show not only total disinterest, but even frontal opposition, to learning to land, and that after the piloting courses buy tickets to the USA..."

CIA Response: "What the hell do the mysterious ending ellipses mean?!?"


CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5076514


Things of intelligence... (with lowercase letters...and ellipses).


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think that might be part of the plan, only Joe is smart enough to get Vlad to threaten and cause shit and make the Europeans nervous. Joe wants to kill the Nordstream and other Russian pipelines and I'm sure he's making financial moves against the oligarchs that are hurting and will hurt like Hell. How else could he seize all Russian assets in America and the west, not just government ones, but private property too? Vlad moves and threats have sure strengthened NATO.
> 
> The Russian navy parking over undersea cables will get them sunk faster than anything else, navies protect commerce and much of that flows on undersea cables. Sweden and Finland considering NATO membership caught my eye too.
> 
> Maybe Vlad is playing poker and Joe is playing chess.


lets hope so


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> lets hope so


There are a lot of very smart, pissed off people in the national security community, some were out of power, who have had 5 years to figure out exactly what they are gonna do to Russia and how. Lot's of these people cried bitter tears of rage as Putin walked all over America and Trump betrayed it, Joe's team will have no shortage of good ideas, or capable, motivated people to carry them out. These people are only human and want payback, besides Vlad will need to be taught a lesson or eliminated.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are a lot of very smart, pissed off people in the national security community, some were out of power, who have had 5 years to figure out exactly what they are gonna do to Russia and how. Lot's of these people cried bitter tears of rage as Putin walked all over America and Trump betrayed it, Joe's team will have no shortage of good ideas, or capable, motivated people to carry them out. These people are only human and want payback, besides Vlad will need to be taught a lesson or eliminated.


i consider every tear that's ever fallen from vlad's eye to be a crocodile tear, and don't trust him for one second.
he got a law degree, rose through the ranks of the kgb quickly and retired a colonel in 91 when the soviet union fell. he went to leningrad, became deputy mayor, then moved to moscow in 98, and by 99 had first displaced the head of state security and taken the job for himself, then was named prime minister by Yeltsin...who retired and named putin acting president in december of 99...
from retired kgb officer and Leningrad deputy mayor to president of russia in about 15 months. a rise that makes meteors seem to move in reverse....
this man is a consummate artist in gathering dirt and using it effectively. i wouldn't be surprised if many politicians owe their careers to his continued silence, and wonder exactly what they have given to obtain that silence?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i consider every tear that's ever fallen from vlad's eye to be a crocodile tear, and don't trust him for one second.
> he got a law degree, rose through the ranks of the kgb quickly and retired a colonel in 91 when the soviet union fell. he went to leningrad, became deputy mayor, then moved to moscow in 98, and by 99 had first displaced the head of state security and taken the job for himself, then was named prime minister by Yeltsin...who retired and named putin acting president in december of 99...
> from retired kgb officer and Leningrad deputy mayor to president of russia in about 15 months. a rise that makes meteors seem to move in reverse....
> this man is a consummate artist in gathering dirt and using it effectively. i wouldn't be surprised if many politicians owe their careers to his continued silence, and wonder exactly what they have given to obtain that silence?


I don't think anybody is underestimating Vlad for a second, they know who and what they are dealing with. Since Trump, I dunno what they could have that could embarrass a republican, or would make any difference to the base, or be used as evidence by a court. I don't think kompromat has the same impact it used to!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think anybody is underestimating Vlad for a second, they know who and what they are dealing with. Since Trump, I dunno what they could have that could embarrass a republican, or would make any difference to the base, or be used as evidence by a court. I don't think kompromat has the same impact it used to!


pedophilia is still frowned upon by most magats,(they have to, they used accidentally killing a pedophile as grounds for raising killer kyle to sainthood) and what senator wants pics of themselves in a gimp suit, being peed on by underage prostitutes being circulated to the press?....i think there are still a lot of skeletons hanging in a lot of closets...


----------



## Montuno (Jan 29, 2022)

Yes. I can already imagine those intelligent and brainly advisers and agents of intelligence and national security, thinking of a pragmatic plan to be able to finance a rearmament of Ukraine without the suffering pocket of the American taxpayer screaming too much:

_-"Let's be inspired by "The Art of War", and what we have already done other times; we could take advantage of the, ahem, non-victory in Afghanistan, and the apocalyptic opioid/opiate epidemic in the USA, to finance the rearmament of Ukraine without spending so much public money...and by the way, get rich..."_

(Agitation and commotion is heard among the rest of the intelligent advisers in the room):

_-"Damn, Joe Action, those fucking ellipses of yours at the end, they're fucking mysterious!!! Do not keep us in suspense, and explain how, by the beard of Buffalo Bill! ...Although now that you mention it, something does ring a bell from past practices..."_


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 29, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Yes. I can already imagine those intelligent and sensible advisers and agents of intelligence and national security, thinking of a pragmatic plan to be able to finance a rearmament of Ukraine without the suffering pocket of the American taxpayer screaming too much:
> 
> _-"Let's be inspired by "The art of war, and what we have already done other times; we could take advantage of the, ahem, non-victory in Afghanistan, and the apocalyptic opioid/opiate epidemic in the USA, to finance the rearmament of Ukraine without spending so much public money...and by the way, get rich..."_
> 
> ...


^A Russian troll is concerned over the US going into debt from sending military aid to Ukraine.

lol

The nations with the highest percentage of GDP spent on defense:

Saudi Arabia -- 8.4%
Israel -- 5.6%
Russia -- 4.3%

US is a distant fourth.

The US is #1 in GDP, Russia is 7th, just slightly ahead of South Korea and behind Italy.

The nations listed by GDP per capita

US -- 9 th
Russia -- 85th

Putin's run at returning Russia to empire will be as successful as the Czar Nicholas's or Imperial Japan.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> pedophilia is still frowned upon by most magats


Matt Gaetz could probably run from his prison cell and get the local nomination and might even win his seat back! When things they don't like are are fake news, not even perversion matters, facts don't and neither does common sense. Parts of America have gone "fact free" and live in a "post fact" world encapsulated in their media bubble, a Hell of their own creation that feeds on their fears.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Matt Gaetz could probably run from his prison cell and get the local nomination and might even win his seat back! When things they don't like are are fake news, not even perversion matters, facts don't and neither does common sense. Parts of America have gone "fact free" and live in a "post fact" world encapsulated in their media bubble, a Hell of their own creation that feeds on their fears.


no...it is not a hell of their own creation, it's the creation of people like rupert murdoch and robert herring, perpetuated by people like joe rogan and tucker carlson, and supported by the republican party...of course, the magats seem like willing participants, who all chose the blue pill....


----------



## Montuno (Jan 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> ^A Russian troll is concerned over the US going into debt from sending military aid to Ukraine.


Nothing, that you stay like a fool fixated on the shit that my finger may have under the nail, instead of seeing the moon...
Oh, I'm as far from being a Putin troll as a politician from the Democratic Party USA from being a Marxist. And with all the possible opinion that you can form of me, I prefer a thousand times to live under the yoke of the US Empire, than the Chinese-Russian...


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 29, 2022)

I forgot to put that tuna pussy back on ignore. My what a long winded way to say nothing.

Fixed it.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 29, 2022)

But to me, what pisses me off about you is that you can talk (seriously or jokingly?) about the Muslim man as a single monster with different faces, and talk to me about human rights, and blah, blah, blah... But when you are reminded of proven historical facts of the US government, the humor ends and everything is Putin's trolls.

I hate the total lack of respect with which you speak of the other, without realizing that the other is not one but many, and some, your allies.

It pisses me off that we invaded Iraq with lies, and no one (in USA, in UK, or in Spain) pays for the blood spilled by them.

The criminal lack of respect with which you treated your allies in the Battle of Najaf and the al-Andalus Base pisses me off, because they did not want to carry out your plans (qualified as "terrorist" by several of your own allies). It pisses me off how your mercenaries took refuge like rats in the al-Andalus base, without warning of the savagery they had just committed, leaving those who should least have fought there (the Hondurans and Salvadorans, who came as allies of the Spanish) surprised by the mob in the middle of the street and having to fight with a knife and bayonet for their lives.

It pisses me off how we've used the Kurds.

It annoys me that you talk to me as if you were the Sidereal Defenders of Muslim Women, and how we have left them abandoned as if they were worth less than wild animal fauna in Afghanistan. And if one of them grabbed the wheels of our Hercules when taking off and falling from a height, she would burst on the ground, well, we were doing the poor devil a favor: Evil Muslim Man couldn't rape her anymore.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 29, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Yes. I can already imagine those intelligent and brainly advisers and agents of intelligence and national security, thinking of a pragmatic plan to be able to finance a rearmament of Ukraine without the suffering pocket of the American taxpayer screaming too much:
> 
> _-"Let's be inspired by "The Art of War", and what we have already done other times; we could take advantage of the, ahem, non-victory in Afghanistan, and the apocalyptic opioid/opiate epidemic in the USA, to finance the rearmament of Ukraine without spending so much public money...and by the way, get rich..."_
> 
> ...


.....(stop picking the fly shit out of the pepper) Wall Street continues.
Know where your enemy plays, comrade, it's where there is little supervision just like in grade school.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 29, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> .....(stop picking the fly shit out of the pepper) Wall Street continues.
> Know where your enemy plays, comrade, it's where there is little supervision just like in grade school.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 29, 2022)

Montuno said:


>


Nah, rage only causes unknown reactions.
You want change? 
Outlaw Communism.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 29, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> (...)
> Outlaw Communism.


Yessss !!! Outlaw them...and hunt them down, and kill them all. Then we have to get rid of Muslims and Jews, those Semitic dogs. And then, let's eradicate the black and Hispanic disease that corrodes our society. Finally someone who understands me...


----------



## Montuno (Jan 29, 2022)

Well... Maybe I've gone a little too far... But only a little, eh? Maybe it's enough to lock them up in ghettos, like Nazi Germany or South Africa Apartheit... By the way and now I mention it: do you remember how the allies came in droves to stop the crimes against humanity committed by the Pretoria regime?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2022)

Montuno said:


> But to me, what pisses me off about you is that you can talk (seriously or jokingly?) about the Muslim man as a single monster with different faces, and talk to me about human rights, and blah, blah, blah... But when you are reminded of proven historical facts of the US government, the humor ends and everything is Putin's trolls.
> 
> I hate the total lack of respect with which you speak of the other, without realizing that the other is not one but many, and some, your allies.
> 
> ...


no one gives a motherfuck what pisses you off. you are beneath notice 90% of the time, and either a minor annoyance or a minor source of laughter the other 10%....i kind of figure that if i'm pissing you off, i'm living right


----------



## Montuno (Jan 29, 2022)

Hey, in order not to matter to you what bothers me, *Mr Roger A Shrubber*, you hide it very badly.... You're not quoting me then because you're looking to make a Muslim Male friend ?!?... I already have a single platonic love in this thread, and like most Muslim cousins of my same nationality around me, I'm monogamous... .


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 29, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Hey, in order not to matter to you what bothers me, *Mr Roger A Shrubber*, you hide it very badly.... You're not quoting me then because you're looking to make a Muslim Male friend ?!?... I already have a single platonic love in this thread, and like most Muslim cousins of my same nationality around me, I'm monogamous... . INCEL.


FIFY, tuna pussy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Hey, in order not to matter to you what bothers me, *Mr Roger A Shrubber*, you hide it very badly.... You're not quoting me then because you're looking to make a Muslim Male friend ?!?... I already have a single platonic love in this thread, and like most Muslim cousins of my same nationality around me, I'm monogamous... .


you aren't a muslim, you're a faithless fat fuck with a neckbeard living in a basement....and being an incel doesn't make you monogamous, your hand doesn't count as a sexual partner


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 29, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Yessss !!! Outlaw them...and hunt them down, and kill them all. Then we have to get rid of Muslims and Jews, those Semitic dogs. And then, let's eradicate the black and Hispanic disease that corrodes our society. Finally someone who understands me...


lol, why do you want to kill the population of the US, the one thing that makes america great? 

Try a different strain.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2022)

‘America First’ MAGA Tough Guys Are Modern-Day Neville Chamberlains


Sasha Mordovets/GettyDonald Trump has conquered the GOP as a cult of personality, but the body politic is still trying to reject the foreign objects of Trumpism. As Russia masses troops on Ukraine’s border, an unresolved schism on the right has been exposed: the Russian bear.In one corner are...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Nixs (Jan 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The nations with the highest percentage of GDP spent on defense:
> 
> Saudi Arabia -- 8.4%


It didn't do them any good in fighting the poorest country in the world, even with the mighty US backing them up.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 30, 2022)

Nixs said:


> It didn't do them any good in fighting the poorest country in the world, even with the mighty US backing them up.


We were talking about Russia and their ability to prosecute this war against the US?

lulz

Try to keep up.

But, yeah, starting wars is easy, winning them is hard. Ending them is even harder. Russia should take note.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 30, 2022)

Nixs said:


> It didn't do them any good in fighting the poorest country in the world, even with the mighty US backing them up.


Hello.
Were you referring to Yemen?
Greetings.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 30, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Okay, my goddess: whatever you say about the drones...but will you marry me or not, that I live without living in me since I know you...If necessary, Muslim Man converts and organizes you a Christian wedding in the rociero style of the Christian cousins of my land, of those that even the Virgin descends to the fiesta.
> ...And my horse Tarik tells me that he is ready to kiss the ground that you step on....:


only if we can do Fertility Dance first.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 30, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> only if we can do Fertility Dance first.


(But that is more Slavic and from the former Soviet Muslim republics; I belong to the Hispano-Muladi-Berber tradition).






Seriously:
I already said goodbye to you, and thanked you for your endurance and humor, in my last message.
Blessings.

...In the end I leave, without wife, sheep, goat, squirrel...


----------



## Nixs (Jan 30, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Hello.
> Were you referring to Yemen?
> Greetings.


Yes poor Yemen, they just bombed a prison complex and committed another war crime .


----------



## Nixs (Jan 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> We were talking about Russia and their ability to prosecute this war against the US?
> 
> lulz
> 
> ...


Did the US take note in Afghanistan like Russia did ?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 30, 2022)

Montuno said:


> (But that is more Slavic and from the former Soviet Muslim republics; I belong to the Hispano-Muladi-Berber tradition).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is a message board and i've just returned to find your goodbye; sorry if i ruined your goodbye.


----------



## injinji (Jan 30, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> I know right, who spends money thats meant to pretect citizens, to protect the border of said country?! . . . . . . . . . .


You do know that over half of all illegal aliens are visa overstays right? They drove or flew here and never left. Maybe it would help to hire enough folks to actually keep track of them. Am I right?


----------



## injinji (Jan 30, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> This is golden  Wasn't it Nancy Pelosi that got caught in a salon without a mask? Didn't Newsom get busted having a private gathering without masks, the same week he mandated masks at private parties? Didn't we just see AOC partying it up in Florida with no mask? Give me a break.


True, it was not cool for those folks to do that. Covid has killed almost a million Americans.

But I guess attempted coups are alright?


----------



## injinji (Jan 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> putin wants to regain some of the millions of square kilometers and millions of citizens they lost after both world wars. . . . . . .


Actually the USSR won the second world war. They gains all of eastern europe. And we lost all of our colonies in Asia.


----------



## injinji (Jan 30, 2022)

No one has mentioned the lost plane. This could be really really bad.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 30, 2022)

Nixs said:


> Yes poor Yemen, they just bombed a prison complex and committed another war crime .


I know. They used in same bombings against civiles "smart" bombs that Spain sold them before the change of government, and that provoked a national political crisis, and a crisis of relations with Saudi Arabia (our two monarchies are twinned). They were forbidden to buy Spanish armaments, but with a greedy order of warships from Spanish shipyards, they managed to lift the embargo within days.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 30, 2022)

injinji said:


> You do know that over half of all illegal aliens are visa overstays right? They drove or flew here and never left. Maybe it would help to hire enough folks to actually keep track of them. Am I right?


FOR SALE, SELL, SELL AND HANDLE, TRAPPING AND SEARCHING/TRAPPING DOGS OF ALL KINDS OF CATTLE: Moors, Blacks, Jews, Hispanics, Marxists ....

Belgium Malinois, East German Shepherd, Working Doberman, Spanish Alano, Uruguayan Cimarron, Fila Brasileiro and Spanish Presa Canario, from the best working lines.

Interested in contacting with : MUSLIM MAN & Prophet's Kennels.


----------



## mooray (Jan 30, 2022)

Remember when people posted the hitler meme every five seconds and it stopped being funny...?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 30, 2022)

Nixs said:


> Did the US take note in Afghanistan like Russia did ?


yes, we sure did. It took a president with a backbone to get us out. We did not have the same body count that Russia suffered, not the same humiliations that Russia suffered, but yes, the US was given the lesson yet again that even for a super power, invading countries is easy, winning the war is hard. Ending them is even harder. Russia should take note.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 30, 2022)

Montuno said:


> España apoyó en secreto la guerra en Yemen con la venta de bombas a Riad
> 
> 
> Defensa tendrá que recomprar los proyectiles por más dinero del que le pagaron los saudíes
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Jan 30, 2022)

Montuno said:


> How many skyscrapers fell on Russian soil? Was the Russian Ministry of Defense ever attacked?
> 
> I like that meme of yours about the girl: it reminds me of something... both the girl, the gesture, and the phrase: I remember the scene, only the protagonists change: in my picture it is an Afghan girl crying watching the allied planes leaving, while a certain Donald-Joe Action laughs while he says such that clever phrase and gesture (yes, why the other girl who blew up a US drone nearby, that little angel hasn't been used in memes yet)...
> 
> ...


I can understand why a Russian/paid by Russian troll doesn't want to talk about the disaster that Russia experienced in Afghanistan. Almost certainly undercounted but the official death toll to Russia was 15,000 people. All of them were in the military and ordered to go to Afghanistan to die. The invasion of Afghanistan was illegal and brought international condemnation. 

Regarding the WTC terrorist attack, we lost 6,000 people. Almost all were innocent civilians just going about their daily life. The US justifiably and with broad international support, invaded and replaced the government that enabled Al Qaeda to do the bombing. Al Quaeda doesn't exist now either. All of those US actions were completely legal and justified. The mistake made was we stayed too long. But still, we had a fraction of military lives lost compared to Russia's illegal invasion. Russian government doesn't put enough value on the lives of their troops.

So, yeah, I can understand why mentioning the lives of Russian men lost in Afghanistan would trigger you into foolish statements comparing the two wars in Afghanistan. Your people died for no good reason. And they died in the thousands.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Your people died for no good reason. And they died in the thousands.


thousands of fat neckbeards from oklahoma or alabama died in afghanistan?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2022)

I wonder how many republicans will vote against sanctions, trump will speak out against them no doubt. They will give Joe a might economic club to beat Vlad into submission or senseless. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








UN panel to confront Russia as US considers vote on the ‘mother of all’ sanctions


The US ambassador to the United Nations said the Security Council would confront Russia over its military threat against Ukraine.




nypost.com


----------



## Nixs (Jan 30, 2022)

Montuno said:


> (our two monarchies are twinned).


I think the SA's currency is Spanish for royal , I wonder why?


----------



## Montuno (Jan 31, 2022)

Nixs said:


> I think the SA's currency is Spanish for royal , I wonder why?


Yes, and they have 2 national capitals: Riyadh ("Los Vergeles", in Spanish) in winter, and Marbella in summer ("Ale, jeques, ya podemos darle al sexo y las drogas cómo si no hubiera Paraiso, que estamos en nuestra capital de vacaciones", in Arábic).
Our former King has had to run away and go into exile under the protection of his cousins in the dictatorial monarchies of the area (he is now in Abu Dhabi). He wanted to do and live in Spain like his Arab cousins, with the people's money.


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 31, 2022)

I just saw video of the Afghanistan withdrawal and noticed a plane with “iron cross” insignia? I thought this was a banned symbol and not in use since ww2? It’s actually listed as a symbol of hate. Can any pilots or fans of aviation chime in on this? I’m obviously wrong if I just saw it but….


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 31, 2022)

Yes I didn’t know that was still in use


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 31, 2022)

This was the original of black outlined in white and on a military aircraft if that matters


----------



## Montuno (Jan 31, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Yes I didn’t know that was still in use


Quiet. If you review previous messages from our fellow members you will see that some of them are not even clear which European countries belong to NATO, in the midst of their speeches by undisputed eminences of strategic geopolitics, heh, heh...(If they didn't correct it-they edited almost as fast as my messages are deleted, heh, heh...)


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2022)

Oh wait....


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 31, 2022)

why are you denigrating a fine product like Spam? Spam doesn't lie to you, it tells you what it is right on the front of the can....


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why are you denigrating a fine product like Spam? Spam doesn't lie to you, it tells you what it is right on the front of the can....


I love spam. Put some of that in when you’re cooking fried rice and you’ve got a little slice of heaven.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 31, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I love spam. Put some of that in when you’re cooking fried rice and you’ve got a little slice of heaven.


i like it sliced thin and fried crispy, as a replacement for bacon at breakfast...about once a year


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2022)

Biden made Putin wince; hopefully he meant what he said


Russia’s wealthy cannot invest all their money in Russia, for the simple reason that there is not enough to invest in.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 1, 2022)

*Russia says there was a 'mix-up' in its response to US on Ukraine crisis, as diplomatic pressure intensifies*










Russia says there was a 'mix-up' in its response to US on Ukraine crisis


The Kremlin said Tuesday that there had been a "mix-up" over its reply to the United States on the Ukraine crisis, as diplomatic efforts to deter a Russian invasion picked up pace.




www.cnn.com





i'll bet there was a mix-up.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Biden made Putin wince; hopefully he meant what he said
> 
> 
> Russia’s wealthy cannot invest all their money in Russia, for the simple reason that there is not enough to invest in.
> ...


when they met for the first time with Biden as President; Putin came out so nervous and jerky afterward; using the same hand gestures as Mob Boss Ex-President..you couldn't hide that body language. Poodle is gone.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 1, 2022)

Putin is taking a page from Republicans. He's shocked and aggrieved that the US is trying to trick him into a war. I can't make shit like that up. I don't have that good of an imagination. US right wing grievance politics just turned a deeper shade of Red.

*Putin accuses U.S. of trying to lure Russia into war*

Russian President Vladimir Putin accused the West on Tuesday of deliberately creating a scenario designed to lure it into war and ignoring Russia's security concerns over Ukraine.









Putin accuses U.S. of trying to lure Russia into war


Russian President Vladimir Putin accused the West on Tuesday of deliberately creating a scenario designed to lure it into war and ignoring Russia's security concerns over Ukraine.




www.reuters.com





To the Putin ass kissers who troll here. Am I luring you into getting banned? lol This is def a loss for the old KGB man. He thought he could drive a wedge and split off support from NATO. What he managed to do is heal the alliance after Trump did his worst to it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 1, 2022)

Careful, if Putin doesn't have any more of his fleet burn at dock, he'll send his fleet after us.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 1, 2022)

Russia's economy is about the same size as Italy's, he's not starting a shooting war if he believes NATO and the US will step in, its all theater.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 1, 2022)

Putin is LARPing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2022)

*Biden approves deploying thousands of troops to Europe*

BREAKING NEWS
*The Pentagon is expected to announce thousands of US troops will deploy to Europe as support to NATO allies feeling threatened by Russia's moves near Ukraine*
*New satellite images show buildup of Russian military around Ukraine*
*Analysis: Long on rhetoric, short on revelations. What Putin's Ukraine comments told us*


----------



## injinji (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 2, 2022)

U.S. to Send Jet Fighters, Warship to U.A.E. After Houthi Attacks


The move comes after the Iran-backed group launched a series of missiles and drones at the Persian Gulf nation.




www.wsj.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2022)

I'm sure Uncle Sam knows more, but ain't saying who, high frequency radiation is directional, but isn't too hard to detect, even in short bursts. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








U.S. diplomats, spies may have been hit by electromagnetic energy -report


Some of the 1,000 U.S. diplomats and intelligence officers hit by a mysterious illness known as Havana Syndrome could have been targeted by electromagnetic energy pulses, according to a report to U.S. intelligence leaders released on Wednesday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 2, 2022)

From 2015. Putin's strategy and why the US is at fault for the crisis in Ukraine. Not saying I agree and I only made it 40 minutes into the lecture but it does give context to Russia's actions today. It does make a case for the claim that the US is the aggressor in this crisis. I do agree with his assertion that Putin will not invade Ukraine and will not stop his efforts to wreck that country.






For myself, I came away from this with a stronger opinion that the US is doing what is in its best interests and Ukraine is going to suffer for it. Not that giving in to Putin is a better option for them. It just sucks for them to have Putin's Russia as a neighbor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2022)

*Division Grows Within GOP Over Ukraine*





As tensions rise between Russia and Ukraine, conflict is also brewing within the Republican Party. It comes as Sen. Josh Hawley is calling on President Biden to drop support for Ukraine’s membership into NATO.


----------



## Dryxi (Feb 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Division Grows Within GOP Over Ukraine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does Biden even support Ukraine joining NATO?

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/01/13/us/politics/nato-ukraine.html - Jan 13, 2022



> But France and Germany have in the past opposed Ukraine’s inclusion, and other European members are wary — a deal breaker for an alliance that grants membership only by unanimous consent. American and Russian leaders know this. With Russian troops amassed on Ukraine’s eastern border, some current and former American and European officials say Mr. Putin might just be raising the NATO issue as a pretext for an invasion.
> ...
> Like European leaders, President Biden remains uninterested in Ukrainian membership in NATO.
> ...
> Last June, Mr. Biden told journalists at NATO headquarters in Brussels that “school is out on that question” when asked whether Ukraine could join the alliance.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 3, 2022)

Dryxi said:


> Does Biden even support Ukraine joining NATO?
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2022/01/13/us/politics/nato-ukraine.html - Jan 13, 2022


Does that mean that they should allow Russia to roll over it and decide for them that they can't join? From the little I know of it, they are still dealing with Russian oligarch funded political corruption that needs to get cleaned up prior to them joining don't they?

We see how big of a pain in the ass that is here with Trump and the rest of the insurrectionist RINO's, I can understand why the NATO nations would want to see that dealt with fully prior to them joining. Also is likely why Putin is acting like a spoiled brat about them too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2022)

My question is what security things is that putin wants? Not having the ukraine go to nato, so nato won't be on another front against russia? not really understanding what that numb nut Putin wants??


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> My question is what security things is that putin wants? Not having the ukraine go to nato, so nato won't be on another front against russia? not really understanding what that numb nut Putin wants??


Don't forget all the nations that are already in NATO that left the Soviet Union when it collapsed that are now in NATO to leave it too.

IMO it is basically it is a bullshit sales/troll pitch. Ask for everything and act like it is reasonable. Anything that happens is because Putin decided to do it, even if he pretends like it is not.


----------



## injinji (Feb 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> My question is what security things is that putin wants? Not having the ukraine go to nato, so nato won't be on another front against russia? not really understanding what that numb nut Putin wants??


He wants to control Ukraine's government. What they did for years after the breakup of the USSR was to sell gas at half price to one person in the Ukrainian government, then he resales it at regular price and uses the slush fund to pay bribes to do what Russia wants. One lady was able to get rid of it for a while, but she was removed from office and put in prison.

When the USSR broke up, we did promise them we would not expand NATO around the old Soviet States, and we did. But when Ukraine gave the nukes they had on their soil back to Russia, Russia signed a treaty to recognize and respect their borders. Which they did not do.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2022)

Doesn't this also come down to natural gas reserves too??? as well as Nuke power?


----------



## injinji (Feb 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Doesn't this also come down to natural gas reserves too??? as well as Nuke power?


More gas than nukes. Russia wants to threaten the UE's energy supply without actually cutting off the gas. Each time they do that, the EU will finds ways to use less, and to find other sources.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Doesn't this also come down to natural gas reserves too??? as well as Nuke power?


Over the next decade fossil fuels will go into a decline like coal, as green new grids and EVs take over everywhere. Russia will see what economic power it has wane over the coming years. Energy storage is the key to a green grid using renewables and EVs, there are breakthroughs in battery technology daily and we will soon be there for both grid storage and EV's, using several different battery electrochemistry's. Vlad is already using gas and oil as a weapon to bully Europe, but you don't threaten and piss off your customers with blackmail and expect to do future business with them. They will soon have other options and America will help with that, as will China, with cheap components.


----------



## injinji (Feb 3, 2022)

Anyway, time is running out for an invasion. As anyone who has hiked the Vermont section of the AT in mud season will tell you, traveling on frozen ground is much easier. The pro's say that if they don't kick it off by the 3rd week of February, it's going to be a sticky mess.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 3, 2022)

Nixs said:


> It didn't do them any good in fighting the poorest country in the world, even with the mighty US backing them up.


Biden and US Special Forces are cleaning up and taking out the trash left behind by Putin's lackey, Donald Trump.










ISIS leader blows himself up during U.S. special ops raid in Syria


Biden praised the troops who carried out the raid "to protect the American people and our Allies," and said the ISIS leader killed his own family members with his bomb.




www.cbsnews.com





*ISIS leader blows himself up during U.S. special ops raid in Syria*

The clandestine operation came amid efforts by ISIS to stage a comeback after its bid to establish a caliphate failed in 2019, following several years of fighting in Syria and Iraq. In recent weeks and months, the group has launched a series of attacks in the region, including the 10-day assault late last month to seize a prison in northeast Syria.


----------



## Nixs (Feb 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Biden and US Special Forces are cleaning up and taking out the trash left behind by Putin's lackey, Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same as Bin Laden story, I don't believe it.
Biden & BinLaden, is it a coincidence to have a similar sounding Names


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 3, 2022)

Nixs said:


> Same as Bin Laden story, I don't believe it.
> Biden & BinLaden, is it a coincidence to have a similar sounding Names


"I believe"

As if baseless belief matters.

Do you have any idea how many lives were wasted by that way of thinking? ISIS never was about religion. It used religion as a way to justify terrible atrocities, wasted lives in a bid for power and in the end failed. Radical Islam, Radical Christianity, Radical Zionism. Not a dime's difference between all of them.


----------



## Nixs (Feb 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> "I believe"
> 
> As if baseless belief matters.
> 
> Do you have any idea how many lives were wasted by that way of thinking? ISIS never was about religion. It used religion as a way to justify terrible atrocities, wasted lives in a bid for power and in the end failed. Radical Islam, Radical Christianity, Radical Zionism. Not a dime's difference between all of them.


US ally Saudi Arabia is as bad as ISIS, both use religion when it fits their agenda.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 3, 2022)

Nixs said:


> US ally Saudi Arabia is as bad as ISIS, both use religion when it fits their agenda.


Agree the religious state Saudi Arabia is as bad as ISIS and Putin's Russia. What's your point?


----------



## Nixs (Feb 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Agree the religious state Saudi Arabia is as bad as ISIS and Putin's Russia. What's your point?


Both ISIS & SA are serving the US interests, religion is just a disguise, If Russia is bad, the US is worse .


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 3, 2022)

Nixs said:


> Both ISIS & SA are serving the US interests, religion is just a disguise, If Russia is bad, the US is worse .


Newp

Relgious radicals are a pox on humanity and always have been. They serve tyrants, not democracies.

Speaking of democracy. US exports it, Russia kills it. So does Saudi Arabia. We buy oil from them so, US looks the other way. 

What are you FOR? All I see you do is post dumb ass whataboutisms.


----------



## Nixs (Feb 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Speaking of democracy. US exports it


Yah we all saw that in Iraq and many other countries  .



Fogdog said:


> What are you FOR? All I see you do is post dumb ass whataboutisms.


Did I hit a nerve ?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 3, 2022)

$500 Billion, What does Exxon's stockholders want?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 3, 2022)

Nixs said:


> Yah we all saw that in Iraq and many other countries  .
> 
> 
> Did I hit a nerve ?


No, actually not. I'm always curious why people think whataboutisms are clever. I'm more interested in why you do that? So, what are you FOR? What are you advocating?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 3, 2022)

injinji said:


> When the USSR broke up, we did promise them we would not expand NATO around the old Soviet States, and we did. But when Ukraine gave the nukes they had on their soil back to Russia, Russia signed a treaty to recognize and respect their borders. Which they did not do.


At best isn't all we can actually say about this is that the United States might have agreed in a early part of negotiations with (during the presidency of the guy who thought it was a grand idea to tank our economy/workers getting raises HARD to stop inflation) and then later the European NATO nations said 'nah' and it got axed from the actual agreement? 

Since it is not in the actual agreement this seems like the most likely situation. Of course based on just a quick read a couple weeks back, again I am not a expert or anything (so feel free to point me in the right direction if I am wrong), but it really doesn't seem as clear cut as what Putin would like it to be believed to be to get his way.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 3, 2022)

injinji said:


> He wants to control Ukraine's government. What they did for years after the breakup of the USSR was to sell gas at half price to one person in the Ukrainian government, then he resales it at regular price and uses the slush fund to pay bribes to do what Russia wants. One lady was able to get rid of it for a while, but she was removed from office and put in prison.
> 
> When the USSR broke up, we did promise them we would not expand NATO around the old Soviet States, and we did. But when Ukraine gave the nukes they had on their soil back to Russia, Russia signed a treaty to recognize and respect their borders. Which they did not do.


 Crimea and Georgia are examples of illegal Russian aggression. How was Ukraine going to enforce that treaty with Russia without help from the NATO?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2022)

i can kinda see this happening, hey russian intellegence, lets make a fake video showing Ukraine hitting us first.........freaking propaganda......








US alleges Russia planning false flag operation against Ukraine using 'graphic' video


US officials alleged Thursday that Russia has been preparing to "fabricate a pretext for an invasion" of Ukraine by creating "a very graphic propaganda video" that would depict a fake attack by Ukraine against Russia.




www.cnn.com


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i can kinda see this happening, hey russian intellegence, lets make a fake video showing Ukraine hitting us first.........freaking propaganda......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also reminds me of the videos Trump used from the protests in 2020 to try to get reelected.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i can kinda see this happening, hey russian intellegence, lets make a fake video showing Ukraine hitting us first.........freaking propaganda......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't that sound kind of desperate?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Also reminds me of the videos Trump used from the protests in 2020 to try to get reelected.


2 penis's in a pot aren't they

hey doesn't Putin look kinda orange too......


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Doesn't that sound kind of desperate?


very


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i can kinda see this happening, hey russian intellegence, lets make a fake video showing Ukraine hitting us first.........freaking propaganda......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s an old tactic. The same one used by Germany on September 1, 1939.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s an old tactic. The same one used by Germany on September 1, 1939.


yeah i read about that, Germany said Poland fired the first shot or something like that..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i read about that, Germany said Poland fired the first shot or something like that..


My grandfather was a top Polish Naval officer during the Nazi Blitz.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My grandfather was a top Polish Naval officer during the Nazi Blitz.


no way........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> no way........


It’s true. My father Fled His birth place in Poland as my grandfather was at sea. Separated for years , the family finally relocated to England to meet up after the war and where he would eventually meet my mother who fled her country, Holland , because of the war.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s true. My father Fled His birth place in Poland as my grandfather was at sea. Separated for years , the family finally relocated to England to meet up after the war and where he would eventually meet my mother who fled her country, Holland , because of the war.


that right there is wild, just for curious sake did they ever go back??? i mean after the war and all....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that right there is wild, just for curious sake did they ever go back??? i mean after the war and all....


Yes. Many family still remain. After they married they came straight to America. My father Relocated for a job in st.Paul Minnesota . Where he began his career as a ground breaking scientist.


----------



## Nixs (Feb 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What are you advocating?


The US is the biggest threat to humanity.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 3, 2022)

American social media is up in arms and all threatening. Meanwhile:


IT'S LIKE THE BAY OF PIGS, BUT BACK TO FRONT...

Mr. Nyet Returns: Russia’s In-Your-Face Behavior at the United Nations This Week
by Gilbert Doctorow Posted on February 2, 2022

As the Cold War-2 unfolds, shades of the past return to haunt those of us old enough to recollect and not merely to have read about them. One such recollection was brought to life on Monday at the session of the United Nations Security Council convened at U.S. demand to consider the ongoing threat of war at the Russian-Ukrainian border.
In his career as Foreign Minister of the Soviet Union from 1957 to 1985, a period of such length that the present incumbent Sergei Lavrov’s 18 years would seem to render him still a boy in short trousers, Andrei Andreevich Gromyko was the dour face of the world’s second superpower at the UN and at all other international gatherings. He held his own in the give and take of debate, and did not mince his words. Yet, by his intelligence, sophistication and steadfast pursuit of national interest he won the respect of adversaries as well as allies.

It is too early to speak of respect that Russia’s ambassador to the United Nations Vasily Nebenzya, appointed only in 2017, may or may not have earned with adversaries. But his severe mien and in-your-face denunciation of American and Western claims that a Russian invasion of Ukraine is imminent at Monday’s session certainly drew the rapt attention of all. Surely Gromyko would be proud.
Let us not coddle the Russians. “Strategic empathy” is for fools. Clown though he may be, Boris Johnson was entirely accurate when he said in Kiev yesterday that “Russia is holding a gun to the head of Ukraine, by intimidating Ukraine, to get us to change the way we look at (European security)” [Reuters].

What we are witnessing today on the international stage is more than a re-run of the Cuban Missile Crisis of 1962 with the roles of the United States and Russia reversed. It is an intentional reversal of roles and language up and down the line on Russia’s part. Nebenzya’s brazen denial that his country is intimidating Ukraine by moving its armed forces around on its own territory was intentionally serving up to the USA and NATO the tripe that has been served up to Russia these past 25 years: that NATO is a purely defensive alliance which does not threaten Russia in any way when it holds massive war exercises at Russia’s borders or stages a mock recapture of the Kaliningrad enclave.

I have been in a friendly discussion with peers in the antiwar movement over Vladimir Putin’s end goal: will he settle for ‘half a loaf’ or is he truly going va banque as the French and Russians say, meaning ‘going for broke’ in vernacular English. I believe in the latter interpretation: Putin would never have delivered what is in effect an ultimatum to the United States to return to the status quo ante in Europe of 1997 if he were not persuaded that he can win most if not all of his objectives. Moreover, the United States would not now be engaged in diplomatic discourse, however dissembling it may be on their part, were the Pentagon not aware of the facts it does not yet disclose to Congress, not to mention to the broad American public: that Russia is in a ‘gotcha’ position if things go to extremis, that it probably has a first strike capability, meaning it could so destroy the United States war-making capabilities on a first strike as to preclude an effective riposte. This is the so-called ‘window of opportunity’ that Russia has created for itself by developing and deploying hypersonic missiles and other cutting edge strategic weapons over the past twenty years while the United States poured its military budget into bloody wars on the ground in the Middle East and Afghanistan.

Will there in fact be a war now in Ukraine? No one can say. The Russians have declared and should be believed when they say a war, if it comes, will not be of their choosing, but will be imposed on them by the United States using Ukraine as a tool, so as to enforce a cruel new round of sanctions from Europe.

How would that war end? No one is in doubt of absolute Russian victory, achieving any particular outcome they seek, but very likely ‘ending Ukrainian statehood.’ This is what Vladimir Putin warned more than a year ago if Ukraine failed to implement the Minsk Accords, which is manifestly the case now that Kiev said publicly a couple of days ago that implementation is off the table.

Would such a war trigger a broader conflagration at the global level? Again, no one can say for sure, though from the foregoing it would appear to be very unlikely. This is so not only because of Russian strategic strength but also because of backing from the Chinese who can at any moment turn up the pressure on Taiwan and force the USA to confront a potential two-front war.
And so, We, the People can sleep soundly on our pillows even if the world order we have known for the past twenty-five years is about to come crashing down.

Gilbert Doctorow is a Brussels-based political analyst. His latest book is Does Russia Have a Future?
© Gilbert Doctorow, 2021


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i can kinda see this happening, hey russian intellegence, lets make a fake video showing Ukraine hitting us first.........freaking propaganda......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair The US makes up a lot of stuff. Remember why the coalition of the willing invaded Iraq? Remember why the US and its allies invaded Afghanistan? Vietnam? Remember the excuse that the US used/still uses for dropping weapons of mass destruction on Japan- twice?


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 4, 2022)

That is what happened, Hitler used a fake border incursion by Polish troops as his "cassius belli" (cause for war) after signing his treacherous non-aggression pact w/Stalin


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> American social media is up in arms and all threatening. Meanwhile:
> View attachment 5079701
> 
> IT'S LIKE THE BAY OF PIGS, BUT BACK TO FRONT...
> ...


Quite the mix of “no doubts” and “no one can say for sures”.

Not very enlightening, imo.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Remember the excuse that the US used/still uses for dropping weapons of mass destruction on Japan- twice?


I remember. Truman was advised it would save lives and end the war a year earlier, which it probably did.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> American social media is up in arms and all threatening. Meanwhile:
> View attachment 5079701
> 
> IT'S LIKE THE BAY OF PIGS, BUT BACK TO FRONT...
> ...


It's all very troubling to me, if the US thought we could simply pivot towards Asia(hello China) without Putin raising hell,we are stoned. I've watched the expansion af NATO up to Russia's borders w/a sense of forbodding because I'm well aware of Russia's sensitivity due to their tragic history concerning invasion. IMO the West has alway's seemed dismissive of Russia bordering on arrogant. Upon the Cold War's end I wish we could have reacted w/more humility towards Russia and I'd like to retract George Bush's pompous claims of victory,so much animousity could have been avoided had we taken a position that no one really won the Cold War and much treasure was wasted on both sides and the fact that nuclear war was avoided was cause to celebrate for both sides. I just hope that if Russia decides to roll that a strong de-confliction plan is in place to avoid mistakes. I mean the Russians are going to have robust anti air missilies and radar covering their ground forces and NATO is going to be monitoring this VERY closely w/air power in the bordering countries of the conflict. THE POTENTIAL FOR ACCIDENTAL OCCURENCES IS HUGE


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I remember. Truman was advised it would save lives and end the war a year earlier, which it probably did.


Absolutely, I don't really enjoy the fact that my country is the only one to actually use nukes, but when put in the context of what combat against the Japanese was like for the marines/soldiers in the last battle in Okinawa. It was horrifying between the tenacity which Japanese soldiers fought with combined w/Kamikaze attacks. It was estimated that the US could sustain a million casualties trying to actually invade Japan proper so Truman was faced w/that decision which did in fact save lives.


----------



## injinji (Feb 4, 2022)

Nixs said:


> Same as Bin Laden story, I don't believe it.
> Biden & BinLaden, is it a coincidence to have a similar sounding Names


I think you might be on to something. Had you noticed nixs and dicks sound a lot alike? Is that a mashup of the N word and dicks? Ndicks.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 4, 2022)

lol at the people who are going full Trump Helsinki to pretend like Putin having over a hundred thousand troops on the border after the last decade and a half of his attacking his neighboring nations and now shedding crocodile tears about shit he wishes was reality.






Putin is a trolling dictator.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lol at the people who are going full Trump Helsinki to pretend like Putin having over a hundred thousand troops on the border after the last decade and a half of his attacking his neighboring nations and now shedding crocodile tears about shit he wishes was reality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bet the orange putin was sitting there saying "no" but nodding "yes", and the orange avenger didn't notice


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> bet the orange putin was sitting there saying "no" but nodding "yes", and the orange avenger didn't notice


It is basically that transparent. 

The Shaggy school of diplomacy that guy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 4, 2022)

Nixs said:


> The US is the biggest threat to humanity.


could be...what you wanna do about it? what can you do about it?....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 4, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> It's all very troubling to me, if the US thought we could simply pivot towards Asia(hello China) without Putin raising hell,we are stoned. I've watched the expansion af NATO up to Russia's borders w/a sense of forbodding because I'm well aware of Russia's sensitivity due to their tragic history concerning invasion. IMO the West has alway's seemed dismissive of Russia bordering on arrogant. Upon the Cold War's end I wish we could have reacted w/more humility towards Russia and I'd like to retract George Bush's pompous claims of victory,so much animousity could have been avoided had we taken a position that no one really won the Cold War and much treasure was wasted on both sides and the fact that nuclear war was avoided was cause to celebrate for both sides. I just hope that if Russia decides to roll that a strong de-confliction plan is in place to avoid mistakes. I mean the Russians are going to have robust anti air missilies and radar covering their ground forces and NATO is going to be monitoring this VERY closely w/air power in the bordering countries of the conflict. THE POTENTIAL FOR ACCIDENTAL OCCURENCES IS HUGE


militarilly russia isn't that far behind us, but America makes around 15 times the money yearly that russia makes...they cannot afford a protracted war, and they know it...doesn't make any difference how many tanks and migs you have on the ground, if you can't fuel them, and their oil production facilities would be a key target in any real war, which would be fought on their territory....i'm pretty sure they're going to be very careful about "accidental occurrences"


----------



## Nixs (Feb 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> could be...what you wanna do about it? what can you do about it?....


Hope & pray.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2022)

ok me and my weird thoughts......

what if, and i mean if, the orange avenger got back into office (i know, i know), do you think the orange putin would have already invaded???

i mean you didn't hear about the buildup till after the election when biden got into office.......


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ok me and my weird thoughts......
> 
> what if, and i mean if, the orange avenger got back into office (i know, i know), do you think the orange putin would have already invaded???
> 
> i mean you didn't hear about the buildup till after the election when biden got into office.......


I don't think he would have needed to if Trump won.

Putin was getting everything he wanted, and was in as strong of a position as he would ever have been in. Everything is downhill after having a puppet in the White House with control of the Republican party, and Boris/Brexit screwing up the UK. Now Putin has to hope for some kind of win in France to keep NATO on it's back heels. 

But America was also at it's weakest point, and now everyday we are more and more shaking off their attack that kept us rocked for 4 years straight and getting stronger. If they were going to make any headway in picking up new territory, the more time that goes by the harder it is (IMO) for Putin to get what he wants.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I remember. Truman was advised it would save lives and end the war a year earlier, which it probably did.


Yea..lies.
Japan was about to be invaded by Russia. War was nearly over anyways. Amazing that all these years later the lie is still being propagated.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yea..lies.
> Japan was about to be invaded by Russia. War was nearly over anyways.


Lies because you say so? Your anti-American feels are showing.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> It's all very troubling to me, if the US thought we could simply pivot towards Asia(hello China) without Putin raising hell,we are stoned. I've watched the expansion af NATO up to Russia's borders w/a sense of forbodding because I'm well aware of Russia's sensitivity due to their tragic history concerning invasion. IMO the West has alway's seemed dismissive of Russia bordering on arrogant. Upon the Cold War's end I wish we could have reacted w/more humility towards Russia and I'd like to retract George Bush's pompous claims of victory,so much animousity could have been avoided had we taken a position that no one really won the Cold War and much treasure was wasted on both sides and the fact that nuclear war was avoided was cause to celebrate for both sides. I just hope that if Russia decides to roll that a strong de-confliction plan is in place to avoid mistakes. I mean the Russians are going to have robust anti air missilies and radar covering their ground forces and NATO is going to be monitoring this VERY closely w/air power in the bordering countries of the conflict. THE POTENTIAL FOR ACCIDENTAL OCCURENCES IS HUGE


Agreed.
Its amazing that just a few months ago Americans on this very forum were grateful that they were out of the war they started in Afghanistan just to be all nationalistic and war like support for one in the Ukraine. Such a war like nation and don't seem happy unless they are shooting at someone. They don't seem to realize that they go around threatening China and Russia and when China or Russia push back just a little they go bananas and want to drop bombs- And America is the best in the world, No 1 at dropping bombs on people.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yea..lies.
> Japan was about to be invaded by Russia. War was nearly over anyways. Amazing that all these years later the lie is still being propagated.


They must teach alternative history down under.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Lies because you say so? Your anti-American feels are showing.


No. Australia was at War with Japan if you recall. Have a look at a Map....


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Agreed.
> Its amazing that just a few months ago Americans on this very forum were grateful that they were out of the war they started in Afghanistan just to be all nationalistic and war like support for one in the Ukraine. Such a war like nation and don't seem happy unless they are shooting at someone. They don't seem to realize that they go around threatening China and Russia and when China or Russia push back just a little they go bananas and want to drop bombs- And America is the best in the world, No 1 at dropping bombs on people.


Yeah it is America that put over 100,000 troops on Ukraine's border.



CunningCanuk said:


> They must teach alternative history down under.


Rupert Murdoch is from there, so the pro-Russian/anti-American talking points might have stuck.



Lucky Luke said:


> No. Australia was at War with Japan if you recall. Have a look at a Map.... View attachment 5080030


So that map shows how American lives were not saved by dropping bombs to end the war with Japan in ww2?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> They must teach alternative history down under.


No we were taught the lie as well at school. History is starting to accept the real reasoning these days. You can tell a lie for so long but the truth usually comes out- up to people to investigate it themselves and make their own mind up but Japans own historians support it- How is that- Russian and Japanese history being used to form an opinion on what happened concerning them? Not just the one sided allies version.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> So that map shows how American lives were not saved by dropping bombs to end the war with Japan in ww2?
> .


No...It shows how close russia was to the second largest Japanese island in 1945- They had orders to invade if you recall

*Hokkaido - Wikipedia*
https://en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Hokkaido



The island of _Hokkaidō_ is located in the north of Japan, near Russia (Sakhalin Oblast). It has coastlines on the Sea of Japan (to the west of the island), the ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yea..lies.
> Japan was about to be invaded by Russia. War was nearly over anyways. Amazing that all these years later the lie is still being propagated.


guess you did read about this huh

The Soviets didn't invade Japan during WW2 *because they had a neutrality pact signed with the Japanese (Soviet–Japanese Neutrality Pact )*


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> No...It shows how close russia was to the second largest Japanese island in 1945- They had orders to invade if you recall.


So what you are saying is that America also saved a shit ton of Russians as well as Americans when we bombed Japan to end the war there.

Still not seeing 'the lie' as you put it.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> guess you did read about this huh
> 
> The Soviets didn't invade Japan during WW2 *because they had a neutrality pact signed with the Japanese (Soviet–Japanese Neutrality Pact )*


ahha...
*Soviet–Japanese War - Wikipedia*
https://en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Soviet–Japanese_War



The _Japanese_ were caught completely by surprise when the Soviets declared war an hour before midnight on 8 August 1945 and _invaded_ simultaneously on three ...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> No we were taught the lie as well at school. History is starting to accept the real reasoning these days. You can tell a lie for so long but the truth usually comes out- up to people to investigate it themselves and make their own mind up but Japans own historians support it- How is that- Russian and Japanese history being used to form an opinion on what happened concerning them? Not just the one sided allies version.


Ask yourself this question, alternative history guy: Why did it take two atomic bombs before Japan capitulated?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> So what you are saying is that America also saved a shit ton of Russians as well as Americans when we bombed Japan to end the war there.
> 
> Still not seeing 'the lie' as you put it.


No.. Japan was about to surrender to the Allies anyway.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> ahha...
> *Soviet–Japanese War - Wikipedia*
> https://en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Soviet–Japanese_War
> 
> ...


yep the plans were drawn and scrapped cause of that pact


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Ask yourself this question, alternative history guy: Why did it take two atomic bombs before Japan capitulated?


Why didnt it take 1?

It took Russia closing in to force Japan to surrender. They thought they would lose less culturally by surrendering to the Allies than to Russia- and they were correct. America also did not want Russia having more land and sea acces- Russia did well out of WW2 land wise.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> No.. Japan was about to surrender to the Allies anyway.


Russia was an ally to the US then, ultimate surrender Sept 2


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> No.. Japan was about to surrender to the Allies anyway.


Are we to just accept your feels about this?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> No.. Japan was about to surrender to the Allies anyway.


In America we call this 'Monday morning Quarterbacking'. Information gathering last century was not nearly as good or instantaneous as it is today.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yep the plans were drawn and scrapped cause of that pact


Did you get taught that at school? If so them more lies.




__





The Forgotten Soviet-Japanese War of 1939


From May to September 1939, the USSR and Japan fought an undeclared war involving over 100,000 troops. It may have altered world history.



thediplomat.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Did you get taught that at school? If so them more lies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep that the first one or the second one......Russia was already fighting in Manchuria (sp)


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Are we to just accept your feels about this?


No. Just do some of your own research. Look at what modern day historians are surgesting and look at what Japanese and Russian Historians are saying and look at maps.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Why didnt it take 1?


Because the Japanese government didn’t believe the US had another one.

Please share this inside information you have that Japan was going to surrender.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yep that the first one or the second one......Russia was already fighting in Manchuria (sp)


Thats right..Russia and Japan were having a little war. Russia was o so close to invading Japan and Japan defensives were facing the other way- against were the Allies would be coming from.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 4, 2022)

Rupert Murdoch alt fact world claiming 'lies' because they want to push anti-American feels.

Nothing you are showing is saying that there was any way that it was a lie that they didn't want to see lots more American body bags coming home prior to dropping bombs in Japan.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Because the Japanese government didn’t believe the US had another one.
> 
> Please share this inside information you have that Japan was going to surrender.











Did Hiroshima Save Japan From Soviet Occupation?


Stalin had planned to seize a major Japanese island. When Truman refused, Stalin blinked. Why?




foreignpolicy.com













Proposed Soviet invasion of Hokkaido - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













The Bomb Didn't Beat Japan ... Stalin Did


Have 70 years of nuclear policy been based on a lie?




foreignpolicy.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> guess you did read about this huh
> 
> The Soviets didn't invade Japan during WW2 *because they had a neutrality pact signed with the Japanese (Soviet–Japanese Neutrality Pact )*


Not to nitpick, but they also had one with Hitler, and we all know how that one turned out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Proposed Soviet invasion of Hokkaido - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you know about the third shot???

Russia didn't invade, they both respected the pact, plus on top of that nagasaki was alread raised to the ground view days after that Hiroshima, they were already hurts, they lost Okinawa and all the troops there, so it was just japan by itself, when both bombs dropped it dropped Japan to its knees.....food, water, medical running scarse.........truman sent through esinhower sent a message to the Japanese and told them we have another, August 15th they surrendered......the next one was gonna be Tokyo...and we told them


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2022)

injinji said:


> Not to nitpick, but they also had one with Hitler, and we all know how that one turned out.


they alined with Hitler that was the Axis, Germany, Italy and Japan.....


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Rupert Murdoch alt fact world claiming 'lies' because they want to push anti-American feels.
> 
> Nothing you are showing is saying that there was any way that it was a lie that they didn't want to see lots more American body bags coming home prior to dropping bombs in Japan.


Rupert Murdock is in your head isnt he? You mention the cocksucker everyday. I'm not sure he is anti American though- seems to be an evangelist and racist and a capitalist. How American is that?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 4, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> It's all very troubling to me, if the US thought we could simply pivot towards Asia(hello China) without Putin raising hell,we are stoned. I've watched the expansion af NATO up to Russia's borders w/a sense of forbodding because I'm well aware of Russia's sensitivity due to their tragic history concerning invasion. IMO the West has alway's seemed dismissive of Russia bordering on arrogant. Upon the Cold War's end I wish we could have reacted w/more humility towards Russia and I'd like to retract George Bush's pompous claims of victory,so much animousity could have been avoided had we taken a position that no one really won the Cold War and much treasure was wasted on both sides and the fact that nuclear war was avoided was cause to celebrate for both sides. I just hope that if Russia decides to roll that a strong de-confliction plan is in place to avoid mistakes. I mean the Russians are going to have robust anti air missilies and radar covering their ground forces and NATO is going to be monitoring this VERY closely w/air power in the bordering countries of the conflict. THE POTENTIAL FOR ACCIDENTAL OCCURENCES IS HUGE


I'm struggling with the line of argument that begins with " Russia's sensitivity". Ukraine is a sovereign nation. The region has long and awful history with both the Russian empire and then Soviet Union. After the empire/union fell apart and Putin took over, he had a brutal dictator installed who was more interested in suppressing the citizens of Ukraine and enjoying the fruits of being part of Putin's criminal empire than good governance. It's clear what Putin is doing. He's not going to invade Ukraine, he's wrecking Ukraine because he doesn't have hegemony over them. 

So, you tell me which is better for the people of Ukraine. They can continue to develop economic and political ties with the European Union and grow their economy as well as strengthen their democratic institutions or they can go the way or Kazakhstan.









Explainer: From stability to turmoil - what's going on in Kazakhstan


Dozens of people have died and thousands have been detained in Kazakhstan over the past week during the worst violence seen in the Central Asian nation since it became independent in the early 1990s.




www.reuters.com





Just last month there were hundreds of protesters dead and thousands detained with reports leaking out regarding torture carried out upon detainees. 

Putin is intent on ring-fencing the borders of Russia with puppet kleptocratic dictatorships who serve Putin's gangster state.

The alternative is develop closer ties to Europe and not have a brutal dictator to maul its public into cooperation. 

I get the realpolitik you are sharing here. Yes, it does upset Putin that Ukraine is asserting its sovereignty. Yes, the US and other Nato members are showing little regard for Putin's objectives. Yes, it's completely understandable that Putin will do dirty deeds to Ukraine because they aren't bending the knee to him. But the argument that its Ukraine's and the US's fault that Putin is abusing the people of Ukraine is absurd. It's like siding with a wife beater because she made him mad.


----------



## injinji (Feb 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> they alined with Hitler that was the Axis, Germany, Italy and Japan.....


Hitler and Stalin had divided Europe between the two of them. Neither trusted the other, with good reason. If they had stuck to that plan, there was nothing we could have done about it. But luckily for us, Hitler had to try to take Russia in winter. As they say, the rest is history. . . . .


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 4, 2022)

injinji said:


> Not to nitpick, but they also had one with Hitler, and we all know how that one turned out.


To be fair though, Stalin didn’t break the pact with Germany.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> To be fair though, Stalin didn’t break the pact with Germany.


 that was hitler.....


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Agreed.
> Its amazing that just a few months ago Americans on this very forum were grateful that they were out of the war they started in Afghanistan just to be all nationalistic and war like support for one in the Ukraine. Such a war like nation and don't seem happy unless they are shooting at someone. They don't seem to realize that they go around threatening China and Russia and when China or Russia push back just a little they go bananas and want to drop bombs- And America is the best in the world, No 1 at dropping bombs on people.


There isn't going to be war in Ukraine and the US says it won't send troops into Ukraine regardless. You are so very strange and provincial when it comes to world affairs and history.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Rupert Murdock is in your head isnt he? You mention the cocksucker everyday. I'm not sure he is anti American though- seems to be an evangelist and racist and a capitalist. How American is that?


lol the cocksucker owns half your guys 'news' media that he pumps out propaganda on, so chances are he is in your head too.

Still not seeing this lie you talked about though, are you moving on? Next can you tell us about the oil we were going to get again, that is always good for a laugh.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lol the cocksucker owns half your guys 'news' media that he pumps out propaganda on, so chances are he is in your head too.


anything on youtube with Sky in it.....is Rupert


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> There isn't going to be war in Ukraine and the US says it won't send troops into Ukraine regardless. You are so very strange and provincial when it comes to world affairs and history.


Read the last 20 pages
Of cause there is and will be war in the Ukraine- they have been at war for years..


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2022)

The Third Shot


Before the end of World War II, the United States was planning to detonate a third bomb—and more—on Japan.



outrider.org





this is a good read....if anyone want to


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lol the cocksucker owns half your guys 'news' media that he pumps out propaganda on, so chances are he is in your head too.
> 
> Still not seeing this lie you talked about though, are you moving on? Next can you tell us about the oil we were going to get again, that is always good for a laugh.


Around 65% sadly. Nah i dont "news" very often- I seem to like looking backwards at History not forwards with "news". 

Americans are always talking about Fuel and Oil and Gas prices and they pay so little for it. Ill be doing my bit for the environment today. I won't be motorbike riding today, ill be sailing instead! haha


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Read the last 20 pages
> Of cause there is and will be war in the Ukraine- they have been at war for years..


There is no war between Russia and Ukraine. And I'm not going to read 20 pages of some report that may or may not say so. 

Russia is promoting civil war inside of Ukraine. Putin's Russian gangster state has an unknown but very small number of troops inside of Ukraine. Ethnic Russians who live in the sovereign nation of Ukraine are receiving clandestine aid from Putin's Russia. Not the same as war with Russia. No invasion will occur. Doesn't matter what your 20 pages say. Putin will not invade Ukraine. This whole thing was a ploy by Putin to attempt to drive a wedge between European nations and the US. It's backfiring and Putin now needs to find a way to de-escalate without appearing foolish.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> The Third Shot
> 
> 
> Before the end of World War II, the United States was planning to detonate a third bomb—and more—on Japan.
> ...


Americans still love to bomb stuff, that hasn't changed.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> There is no war between Russia and Ukraine. And I'm not going to read 20 pages of some report that may or may not say so.
> 
> Russia is promoting civil war inside of Ukraine. Putin's Russian gangster state has an unknown but very small number of troops inside of Ukraine. Ethnic Russians who live in the sovereign nation of Ukraine are receiving clandestine aid from Putin's Russia. Not the same as war with Russia. No invasion will occur. Doesn't matter what your 20 pages say. Putin will not invade Ukraine. This whole thing was a ploy by Putin to attempt to drive a wedge between European nations and the US. It's backfiring and Putin now needs to find a way to de-escalate without appearing foolish.


So the Russian backed separatists that Ukraine have been fighting for idk..2014 or something? are not Russian? OK...

I never said an invasion will occur. Putin doesn't look foolish he looks strong. He is sending Ukraine a very strong msg.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> So the Russian backed separatists that Ukraine have been fighting for idk..2014 or something? are not Russian? OK...
> 
> I never said an invasion will occur.


The OP with the title "war" is about a pending invasion of Ukraine. Try to keep up.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> fuck you Luke.
> 
> Americans love to bomb stuff.
> 
> That broad brush dehumanizing statement is horse shit.


They do. Can you name a country that has dropped more or even close to the amount of bombs that America has? Can you name another country that has dropped Nuclear weapons (not testing) on people? And then tries to justify it?








US dropped record number of bombs on Afghanistan last year


Warplanes dropped 7,423 bombs and other munitions, the most since Pentagon began keeping track in 2006




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> So the Russian backed separatists that Ukraine have been fighting for idk..2014 or something? are not Russian? OK...


That's right. The separatists are citizens of Ukraine.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Around 65% sadly. Nah i dont "news" very often- I seem to like looking backwards at History not forwards with "news".
> 
> Americans are always talking about Fuel and Oil and Gas prices and they pay so little for it. Ill be doing my bit for the environment today. I won't be motorbike riding today, ill be sailing instead! haha


Enjoy your boat.

Maybe while you are out there you can come up with whatever it is that you were saying America was lying about.



Lucky Luke said:


> They do. Can you name a country that has dropped more or even close to the amount of bombs that America has? Can you name another country that has dropped Nuclear weapons (not testing) on people? And then tries to justify it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you counting ones that Russia has dropped on themselves?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> They do. Can you name a country that has dropped more or even close to the amount of bombs that America has? Can you name another country that has dropped Nuclear weapons (not testing) on people? And then tries to justify it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Americans love to bomb stuff. "

Yeah, right.

And all Australians love to destroy their environment. 

Your line of reasoning is an insult and false.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> That's right. The separatists are citizens of Ukraine.


Others argue.
BBC reported that separatist ranks are composed of thousands of Russian citizens. ... DPR head Alexander Zakharchenko claimed in August 2014 that there are around 3,000 to 4,000 Russian volunteers fighting for the militia, which includes current and many retired Russian Army servicemen.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> They do. Can you name a country that has dropped more or even close to the amount of bombs that America has? Can you name another country that has dropped Nuclear weapons (not testing) on people? And then tries to justify it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I judge your entire country by some cherry picked faux outrage ? 
You started it


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> "Americans love to bomb stuff. "
> 
> Yeah, right.
> 
> ...


Americans drop lots of bombs. Lots. More than any other country by a huge %.
Read back through this thread- lots of talk about Bombing russia. Nukes and kill em all attitude. Spend 30 mins and read back.

Dont hate me for pointing out what is.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Others argue.
> BBC reported that separatist ranks are composed of thousands of Russian citizens. ... DPR head Alexander Zakharchenko claimed in August 2014 that there are around 3,000 to 4,000 Russian volunteers fighting for the militia, which includes current and many retired Russian Army servicemen.


There are no official numbers showing the numbers of Russian troops in Ukraine at the moment. Not interested in what you "believe". 2014 numbers are only relevant to 2014.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

T


hanimmal said:


> Enjoy your boat.
> 
> Maybe while you are out there you can come up with whatever it is that you were saying America was lying about.
> 
> Are you counting ones that Russia has dropped on themselves?


Thank you, its not mine but it will be a fun day


America lying about?- here's an easy one Did Iraq still have weapons of mass destruction like America said it did so it could try to justify an invade? No..It was a lie.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2022)

actually techinically Russian and Ukraine are already at war, seperatist or not, retired Russian Military owned by Oli's...since u like maps

here



using propoganda in crimea to tell the crimeans they would better off with russia than ukraine and then annexing it.......then to the north "seperatist" or as i like to call them Oligarch owned militia to move in into the north, mean while troops pour in on the easter front and the north "Belerus" yeah there is another hopeful loveable character that like to kiss putin's orange butt.......


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> There are no official numbers showing the numbers of Russian troops in Ukraine at the moment. Not interested in what you "believe". 2014 numbers are only relevant to 2014.


its the same war today as then....same Russians in the separatists...Belarus is interesting to at the moment.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Americans drop lots of bombs. Lots. More than any other country by a huge %.
> Read back through this thread- lots of talk about Bombing russia. Nukes and kill em all attitude. Spend 30 mins and read back.
> 
> Dont hate me for pointing out what is.


What you point out is false. But OK, I'll go with your line of "logic"

You Aussies sure do love ripping up the wilderness and polluting the world, killing coral. 

Those islands where you Aussies love to detain people. Deplorable that.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Thank you, its not mine but it will be a fun day
> View attachment 5080055
> 
> America lying about?- here's an easy one Did Iraq still have weapons of mass destruction like America said it did so it could try to justify an invade? No..It was a lie.


Nice boat.

And I am not sure how Bush 2's daddy issues after 9/11 had anything to do with Japan and ww2, but sure, that is a good excuse to trust the Russian narrative about anything Anti-American.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 4, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> its the same war today as then....same Russians in the separatists...Belarus is interesting to at the moment.


What I said is true. Russia is not going to invade Ukraine.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Nice boat.
> 
> And I am not sure how that had anything to do with Japan and ww2, but sure, that is a good excuse to trust the Russian narrative about anything Anti-American.


These trolls love to go on about what happened long ago.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What I said is true. Russia is not going to invade Ukraine.


for some reason i have to agree with u on that, think Russia came what they need for the moment....

why....it's the natural gas storage areas......









Natural gas transmission system of Ukraine - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> These trolls love to go on about what happened long ago.


That and cherry picking Republican administration's decisions that screw us over as much as anywhere else on the planet is pretty much all they got. 

Weird how now the Republicans are in bed with the dictators in the world that are using them to attack us with.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 4, 2022)

The Aussies sure dropped a lot of bombs on this thread.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> These trolls love to go on about what happened long ago.


But not all the way back to when their country was a penal colony.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 4, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The Aussies sure dropped a lot of bombs on this thread.


yeah, makes them seem like Americans....


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Can I judge your entire country by some cherry picked faux outrage ?
> You started it


Is it cherry picked?
Can you name a country that has dropped more bombs and killed more civilians than America?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> But not all the way back to when their country was a penal colony.


Your kidding!?
My 1/2 sister is Aboriginal and is always bringing up Colonization. Ozzy past is a weekly debate and discussion. Australia goes back way, way, way before it was a penal settlement. Much like America and Canadas history goes back before they were used as penal settlements. Australia's history seems to be far older though.


(Edit: sorry Aboriginal is now Politically incorrect. My sister is a First nations people).


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Nice boat.
> 
> And I am not sure how Bush 2's daddy issues after 9/11 had anything to do with Japan and ww2, but sure, that is a good excuse to trust the Russian narrative about anything Anti-American.


You asked about what lies America told. I gave you one. 
Who said to trust the Russian narrative?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 5, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> You asked about what lies America told. I gave you one.
> Who said to trust the Russian narrative?


You aren't even worth responding to with anything other than goodbye, Luke.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> You aren't even worth responding to with anything other than goodbye, Luke.


You do like to go round and round in circles. See ya later alligator.

<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/Jb1cNTJ5qaVzO" width="480" height="360" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## Nixs (Feb 5, 2022)

Watch out, he might export some US democracy your way


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 5, 2022)

Nixs said:


> Watch out, he might export some US democracy your way


Good god that would be a downgrade from the Westminster system we have and a waste of bombs.


Wait till he hears that there are in fact a few hundred US troops in Ukraine despite saying there were not. Would that be another American lie? Wonder if there are more that are "Unofficial"- stands to reason that there would be along with lots and lots of drones flying around.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/01/27/there-are-already-small-number-us-troops-ukraine-they-florida-national-guard/


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 6, 2022)

For anyone who is interested this is a good read.

"Almost immediately following the end of World War II, Americans began to question the use of the atomic bomb and the circumstances surrounding the end of the Pacific War. More than half a century later, books and articles on the atomic bomb still provoke storms of debate among readers and the use of atomic weapons remains a sharply contested subject.[1] As the 1995 controversy over the Enola Gay exhibit at the Smithsonian’s National Air and Space Museum revealed, the issues connected with the dropping of the bombs on Hiroshima and Nagasaki continue to touch a sensitive nerve in Americans. Among scholars, disagreement remains no less heated. But, on the whole, this debate has been strangely parochial, centering almost exclusively on how the U.S. leadership made the decision to drop the bombs."

https://apjjf.org/-tsuyoshi-hasegawa/2501/article.html


----------



## HGCC (Feb 6, 2022)

You can drop a nuke to end the war and save american lives/prevent long drawn out war while also doing it to flex your new muscle towards other countries. Japan can also have been on the brink of collapse and ready to give in. Or they could have been ninjas. 

End of ww2 was a big inflection point where a lot happened and could be argued about endlessly. There are a lot of perspectives and reasons that are valid, world wars being what they are in nature. Decisions will have multiple reasons for being made and will impact multiple other things. 

*uhhh....in the context of decision making and how the world was going to emerge out ww2, that is. Not backing nazis and such.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 6, 2022)

HGCC said:


> You can drop a nuke to end the war and save american lives/prevent long drawn out war while also doing it to flex your new muscle towards other countries. Japan can also have been on the brink of collapse and ready to give in. Or they could have been ninjas.
> 
> End of ww2 was a big inflection point where a lot happened and could be argued about endlessly. There are a lot of perspectives and reasons that are valid, world wars being what they are in nature. Decisions will have multiple reasons for being made and will impact multiple other things.
> 
> *uhhh....in the context of decision making and how the world was going to emerge out ww2, that is. Not backing nazis and such.


Exactly. Its fun discussing them. Hindsight is a wonderful thing when victors write the history books.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 6, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Is it cherry picked?
> Can you name a country that has dropped more bombs and killed more civilians than America?


The cherry picking would be the qualifier 'bombs'.



Lucky Luke said:


> You asked about what lies America told. I gave you one.
> Who said to trust the Russian narrative?


I asked about your statement that America was lying about not wanting to see more body bags come home from fighting Japan in ww2. The one that you posted a map like it is some sort of proof.

Who said trust the narrative coming out of the Kremlin? Putin, a handful of the Republicans, other dictators around the globe (and their militarized troll army), and Rupert Murdoch?



Lucky Luke said:


> Good god that would be a downgrade from the Westminster system we have and a waste of bombs.
> 
> 
> Wait till he hears that there are in fact a few hundred US troops in Ukraine despite saying there were not. Would that be another American lie? Wonder if there are more that are "Unofficial"- stands to reason that there would be along with lots and lots of drones flying around.
> ...


Because you typed it it must be true?

Biden said that the troops being sent over into Europe were not there to fight in Ukraine. It is the little spin shit that makes the trolling seem like it is the truth, but is just more bullshit anti-American propaganda. Rupert Murdoch would be proud.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 6, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Is it cherry picked?
> Can you name a country that has dropped more bombs and killed more civilians than America?


no, i can't...perhaps if islamic and communist terrorist placed a little more value on life, we might as well


----------



## injinji (Feb 6, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Your kidding!?
> My 1/2 sister is Aboriginal and is always bringing up Colonization. Ozzy past is a weekly debate and discussion. Australia goes back way, way, way before it was a penal settlement. Much like America and Canadas history goes back before they were used as penal settlements. Australia's history seems to be far older though.
> 
> 
> (Edit: sorry Aboriginal is now Politically incorrect. My sister is a First nations people).


Some of the Aboriginals made it to the tip of South America 50K years ago. Long before the "native" Americans came from Asia. Although most of the DNA was diluted, they still had their religious customs straight from down under when the first Europeans encountered them. Specifically the black and white striped costumes.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 6, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> (Edit: sorry Aboriginal is now Politically incorrect. My sister is a First nations people).


"First nations people"? From 4/5 letters to 22? No chance that will catch on in Australia.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 6, 2022)

Sativied said:


> "First nations people"? From 4/5 letters to 22? No chance that will catch on in Australia.


To be fair, 'aboriginal' is kind of a dick word to call someone who lived there before anyone else.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 6, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> To be fair, 'aboriginal' is kind of a dick word to call someone who lived there before anyone else.
> 
> View attachment 5081146


Wrong tree... but I'm sure Luke _did_ get the joke.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 6, 2022)

Sativied said:


> "First nations people"? From 4/5 letters to 22? No chance that will catch on in Australia.


haha..to true! Us colonials are being trained though.
I could use Indigenous but that's a hard one for me to spell right...lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 6, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> To be fair, 'aboriginal' is kind of a dick word to call someone who lived there before anyone else.
> 
> View attachment 5081146


Wow, straight over your head. 
Aboriginal (it's used with a capital A) just means a native (native is also not politically correct when talking about people i've been told- they are not plants and animals!!). A and B are just letters

Aboriginal:

inhabiting or existing in a land from the earliest times or from before the arrival of colonists; indigenous.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 6, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> The cherry picking would be the qualifier 'bombs'.
> 
> I asked about your statement that America was lying about not wanting to see more body bags come home from fighting Japan in ww2. The one that you posted a map like it is some sort of proof.
> 
> ...


Can you name another country that has dropped more ordinance on people or killed more civilians?

I missed that clarification..lol, would you mind linking me to were you said that? I never said anything about America and body bags.

Back on the cocksucker Murdock again eh? He is in your head bad.

I didn't type it. I quoted and linked. You should read stuff and broaden your mind. Its like reading the bible, you don't have to believe in the bible but its nice to have an understanding when talking with people who do.

I only just learned today that America invaded Canada (4 times??) Readings good.
Sensationalised of cause but some very good points especially about the Westminster system and Free healthcare, could there be a 5th? https://survivingtomorrow.org/america-will-invade-canada-before-the-year-2100-29d8f3dd3b24


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, i can't...perhaps if islamic and communist terrorist placed a little more value on life, we might as well


 I don't think anyone can. Kinda sad the amount of people America has killed, especially women and children. I guess when bomb making is a business they need to be used otherwise why keep building them? Unemployment never looks good and i'm not sure if its true but I've been lead to believe that every American state manufactures some type of armement. War is business as usual.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 7, 2022)

injinji said:


> Hitler and Stalin had divided Europe between the two of them. Neither trusted the other, with good reason. If they had stuck to that plan, there was nothing we could have done about it. But luckily for us, Hitler had to try to take Russia in winter. As they say, the rest is history. . . . .


That's a story and a debate in itself, how did Germany run out of food and need to invade in winter when they held so much farming ground in Europe.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 7, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Wow, straight over your head.
> Aboriginal (it's used with a capital A) just means a native (native is also not politically correct when talking about people i've been told- they are not plants and animals!!). A and B are just letters
> 
> Aboriginal:
> ...


You mean a and b are letters? Who knew. But 'just letters'? Are you sure? Seems like a weird coincidence that the root means 'not', but whatever man, troll on.



Lucky Luke said:


> Can you name another country that has dropped more ordinance on people or killed more civilians?


How many civilians were killed under Stalin or Mao, shit Hitler? Pretending like America is somehow worse than any other place is just anti-American feels.



Lucky Luke said:


> I missed that clarification..lol, would you mind linking me to were you said that? I never said anything about America and body bags.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/war.1067619/post-16789911




Lucky Luke said:


> Back on the cocksucker Murdock again eh? He is in your head bad.
> 
> I didn't type it. I quoted and linked. You should read stuff and broaden your mind. Its like reading the bible, you don't have to believe in the bible but its nice to have an understanding when talking with people who do.
> 
> ...


Yeah and owns the majority of information flowing around your nation and every other English speaking country pushing anti-American/pro-Russian propaganda for decades unfortunately, so yeah, it is important, especially when what you do is just more of the same.

But hey, anything to distract form the over hundred thousands troops Russia has ready to invade on the border of Ukraine after a decade of warring with them and attacking all of the democracies across the globe right?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I only just learned today that America invaded Canada (4 times??) Readings good.
> Sensationalised of cause but some very good points especially about the Westminster system and Free healthcare, could there be a 5th? https://survivingtomorrow.org/america-will-invade-canada-before-the-year-2100-29d8f3dd3b24


These were probably incursions during the war of 1812 and they went both ways (we set the White House on fire). Canada wasn’t Canada then and still a British colony so the war of 1812 was technically a war between GB and the US not Canada and the US.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> These were probably incursions during the war of 1812 and they went both ways (we set the White House on fire). Canada wasn’t Canada then and still a British colony so the war of 1812 was technically a war between GB and the US not Canada and the US.


I had to bite and figure out wtf they were trolling on about with 4 American invasions. 3 were about 1830's, and one was 1990:





Im surprised they didn't also count 18 year olds invading Canadian bars along the border every year.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I had to bite and figure out wtf they were trolling on about with 4 American invasions. 3 were about 1830's, and one was 1990:
> 
> View attachment 5081428
> 
> ...


I tip my hat to you for the research. Luke’s post sounded like nonsense to me but I didn’t investigate. He has a tendency to confuse fiction with historical fact.

I never would have dreamed we’d be invaded over the development of a golf course. lol


----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> haha..to true! Us colonials are being trained though.
> I could use Indigenous but that's a hard one for me to spell right...lol


One of my hobbies is growing local trees from seed. I still have trouble spelling indigenous.


----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> That's a story and a debate in itself, how did Germany run out of food and need to invade in winter when they held so much farming ground in Europe.


They didn't need to invade, other than Hitler's need to be top dog.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2022)

injinji said:


> They didn't need to invade, other than Hitler's need to be top dog.


Hitler believed Germany would have to acquire more land for lebensraum (living space) for the expansion of the new German Reich.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## printer (Feb 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I never would have dreamed we’d be invaded over the development of a golf course. lol


Trump would see invading over a golf course as a prudent investment decision.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2022)

printer said:


> Trump would see invading over a golf course as a prudent investment decision.


It’s a miracle we weren’t invaded 5 times. There are some nice courses up here.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I don't think anyone can. Kinda sad the amount of people America has killed, especially women and children. I guess when bomb making is a business they need to be used otherwise why keep building them? Unemployment never looks good and i'm not sure if its true but I've been lead to believe that every American state manufactures some type of armement. War is business as usual.


it's part of the problem when the world looks to one country as world police.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> it's part of the problem when the world looks to one country as world police.


that's one of the clearest, most coherent, cogent things i've ever seen you say...
America is supposed to clean up everyone's messes, save everyone's asses, and stay lily white pure while doing it...


----------



## Sativied (Feb 7, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> haha..to true! Us colonials are being trained though.
> I could use Indigenous but that's a hard one for me to spell right...lol


First time I talked with a Firstie he wanted 5aud and I could take only 1 photo. So much for my romantic image of having a spiritual encounter with a indigenous Australian. Regardless of the orginal meaning of aboriginal (I'll stick to the oxford dic) it makes sense they prefer something like First Nation People. If anything, it's up to them to pick their own label.

Anyway, maybe worry more about China's atrocities and hostility than American bombs? Might need them sooner or later.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2022)

Sativied said:


> First time I talked with a Firstie he wanted 5aud and I could take only 1 photo. So much for my romantic image of having a spiritual encounter with a indigenous Australian. Regardless of the orginal meaning of aboriginal (I'll stick to the oxford dic) it makes sense they prefer something like First Nation People. If anything, it's up to them to pick their own label.
> 
> Anyway, maybe worry more about China's atrocities and hostility than American bombs? Might need them sooner or later.


as a person who lives in a tourist town, i can kind of sympathize with the first people. asshats from michigan (or w/e, take your pick) come and ask every stupid question there is to ask, do every stupid thing there is to do, make a mess they do not clean up, then want you to take their picture with their fat family, then they want a picture of you...and then, tomorrow, they do it again...and then the next day....
so i've gotten to the point where i'm like


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2022)

No wonder Ukraine isn't very into the idea of being part of Putin's gang:









Dozens of protesters reported killed in Kazakhstan as Russia-led military alliance heads to the country


Dozens of protesters were killed and hundreds injured during clashes in Kazakhstan, a police official from the largest city Almaty said Thursday, as troops from a Russian-led military alliance of post-Soviet states begin their operations in the Central Asian country to help quell the unrest.




www.cnn.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2022)

Sativied said:


> it makes sense they prefer something like First Nation People. If anything, it's up to them to pick their own label.


Exactly.

even if it’s difficult to spell.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 7, 2022)

Imagine how much stronger of a position we would be in today if Trump didn't do China a favor and pull out of the TPP (trans-Pacific trade deal) and we actually had a strong alliance of Pacific countries working together to keep China in check.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Imagine how much stronger of a position we would be in today if Trump didn't do China a favor and pull out of the TPP (trans-Pacific trade deal) and we actually had a strong alliance of Pacific countries working together to keep China in check.


The TPP wasn't a good deal for the US. I can see how maybe this was more than a financial deal, it was also supposed to be some sort of international political alliance thingy. But damn, why should the US businessman and worker take it in the shorts in order to ingratiate Foggy Bottom to Thailand?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2022)

It's getting close to crunch time. First thing Biden did was threaten the "only" $200 billion in dirty cash that Putin personally owned. That slowed old baldy down. Now this:









Biden threatens: No gas pipeline if Russia invades Ukraine


WASHINGTON (AP) — In a flurry of diplomacy across two continents, President Joe Biden met with Germany’s new leader Monday and vowed the crucial Nord Stream 2 Russia-to-Germany gas pipeline will be blocked if Russia further invades Ukraine.




apnews.com





Not that anybody is surprised to see the pipeline linked to international response to Putin's attempt to replace Ukraine's democracy with a puppet dictator. What surprises me is that it's probably going to go forward.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The TPP wasn't a good deal for the US. I can see how maybe this was more than a financial deal, it was also supposed to be some sort of international political alliance thingy. But damn, why should the US businessman and worker take it in the shorts in order to ingratiate Foggy Bottom to Thailand?


I don't agree with just saying it was not a good deal for America when you look at all the problems that we are still dealing with today, but it really doesn't matter much now. 

Im saying having a economic alliance several years in with trading partners that would be able to help leverage China away from Russia today would be a large benefit if nothing else.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I don't agree with just saying it was not a good deal for America when you look at all the problems that we are still dealing with today, but it really doesn't matter much now.
> 
> Im saying having a economic alliance several years in with trading partners that would be able to help leverage China away from Russia today would be a large benefit if nothing else.


It was a bad deal for the US worker. It's time to stop using the common person's labor as a trading chip.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It was a bad deal for the US worker.  It's time to stop using the common person's labor as a trading chip.


I think that is easy to say, but I really am not sure that means much since the commons person's labor is literally being traded all the time for good/services. And having a large trading block to bring up the very real disputes with things like slave labor and protecting the work product from theft is a large benefit. 

But I am willing to listen if there is something specific that you are saying was doing that. 

https://ustr.gov/tpp/Summary-of-US-objectives


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I think that is easy to say, but I really am not sure that means much since the commons person's labor is literally being traded all the time for good/services. And having a large trading block to bring up the very real disputes with things like slave labor and protecting the work product from theft is a large benefit.
> 
> But I am willing to listen if there is something specific that you are saying was doing that.
> 
> ...


What I said was -- it's time to stop using the common person's labor as a trading chip. I'm not going to be "reasonable" about this. No means no.

For example, if pharma wants better protections for their patents, fine. But not going to trade the common person's labor to protect pharma's patents. What kind of bargain is that?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What I said was -- it's time to stop using the common person's labor as a trading chip. I'm not going to be "reasonable" about this. No means no.
> 
> For example, if pharma wants better protections for their patents, fine. But not going to trade the common person's labor to protect pharma's patents. What kind of bargain is that?


I really don't understand what you are saying is the trade you are talking about I guess. What exactly do you think is being traded in a pharmacies labor that is not now without TPP?

I also don't understand your 'I am not going to be 'reasonable' about this' thing. Or is that just you saying you are ok with being unreasonable and it is not worth trying to talk with you about it and not worth asking if you have actually read the TPP stuff and what was it that you had specific things in it you cared about in it. Because it was over 4 years ago and was heavily trolled so in hindsight and might be hard to really be this sure of why you feel the way you do about it outside of trigger responses.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Imagine how much stronger of a position we would be in today if Trump didn't do China a favor and pull out of the TPP (trans-Pacific trade deal) and we actually had a strong alliance of Pacific countries working together to keep China in check.


Agreed. Shame Trump wasn't a fan of free trade.
But Trump ripped that up because its something Obama did.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I really don't understand what you are saying is the trade you are talking about I guess. What exactly do you think is being traded in a pharmacies labor that is not now without TPP?
> 
> I also don't understand your 'I am not going to be 'reasonable' about this' thing. Or is that just you saying you are ok with being unreasonable and it is not worth trying to talk with you about it and not worth asking if you have actually read the TPP stuff and what was it that you had specific things in it you cared about in it. Because it was over 4 years ago and was heavily trolled so in hindsight and might be hard to really be this sure of why you feel the way you do about it outside of trigger responses.


I've personal experience with globalization. I didn't lose my job but saw thousands go offshore. Good jobs too. It wasn't even about product cost, it was about favorable tax rates for R&D jobs. No good reason for it. So, it's personal in that regard. Globalization is about multinational corporations searching for the best paper deal. Rarely does it work out the way the deal is sold.

Those labor agreements are never enforced so they sound good but it's just window dressing. Companies have lawyers that enforce the IP agreements but labor has no representation. China is fucking it's workers in the ass and will throw anybody who tries to enforce those agreements in the slammer. Ruin their lives if they speak up. Not to mention the corruption that cuts into wages and working conditions. 

What I'd do is put labor first. Agreements should have teeth and enforced by an independent body and enforced everywhere, from US to India and everywhere else. Because it comes from truly vile acts by truly vile people, same goes with dirty money. Where are the investments coming from? How are those workers treated? Sure, let the corporate lawyers enforce IP protections, but no trade can take place without giving workers equal footing between nations. It's fine with me if another country's workers can put out a competive products for less, so long as they are able to agree to the conditions and wages under which they work.

That's just a quick start but maybe it helps you understand what I'm after. What I will not support is bargaining away workers rights that force US workers to compete with people working in unsafe, unhealthy, workplaces that pay wages that make workers live in horrible conditions or putting sham, unenforced "agreements" regarding how products are made, from sourcing materials to shipping finished products.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 7, 2022)

injinji said:


> They didn't need to invade, other than Hitler's need to be top dog.


They did. The produce from Europe was for some strange reason way down on tonnage from before the war. Sure some of that can be explained by germany requisitioning all the tractors (remember even in WW2 Germany was a horse and cart Army) but....
They also feared that Russia would stop shipping oil to them.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 7, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> it's part of the problem when the world looks to one country as world police.


England certainly handed the Super power/Empire batten to America after ww2 but the world police thing is more driven from America by Americans.
Can you name a conflict America entered because the UN requested you to? I can only name one for Australia and that was East Timor (was very successful in every way as well).
Even going back to Vietnam that is a war that is ingrained with our generation, America and its allies were supporting a Govt that Buddhist monks were setting themselves on fire in protest of. Certainly not what a "Police" force should be doing.

I know my Father- a SGT whilst in Vietnam, has never forgiven the US and Australian Government for that war .


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah and owns the majority of information flowing around your nation and every other English speaking country pushing anti-American/pro-Russian propaganda for decades unfortunately, so yeah, it is important, especially when what you do is just more of the same.


Murdocks very American i would of thought.
He is white, racist, capitalist and a conservative, also Christian. Seems very American republican to me.

America is to blame for what the world thinks of them- not Murdoch. I shall give you an example. Iraq: America screams weapons of mass destruction. France and the UN says nope- no WMD. OMG America went nuts and very Anti french and started carrying on to France (your greatest ally from way back) like a pork chop. In the end France and the UN was right....You created Isis i think in that invasion and destabilised a very safe and stable country (ruled by a CIA placed lunatic) but a very safe modern country by the regions standards. Its still a shit hole and not the place it once was.
Another reason why the world dislikes America? You guys bomb lots of civilians and start wars you cannot or have no intention of finishing, usually over a lie - you create terrorists groups and refugees and have no intention of helping those you hurt.

World loves Americans, such a down to earth homely bunch but America?
Its funny but every American i've met (and i used to dine at The American Club in Sydney), and they must be travelled as i've never been to an American country, always apologizes for Bush 1 and 2, Trump and starting wars etc. They don't understand why America has its gun culture and no plan to fix it. When i was a backpacker they used to sew Canadian maple leafs on their back packs in Europe..lol..Didn't the Canadians just love that...haha.

Im of the belief. That if voting was compulsory then America would be a very different place and the world would be so much better for it.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 8, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Murdocks very American i would of thought.
> He is white, racist, capitalist and a conservative, also Christian. Seems very American republican to me.


Sure it does, because it describes rich white guys anywhere on the planet.

You just seem to be programmed to shit talk America, so you see it as 'American'. But really what is the difference between them and what Putin does?



Lucky Luke said:


> America is to blame for what the world thinks of them- not Murdoch. I shall give you an example. Iraq: America screams weapons of mass destruction. France and the UN says nope- no WMD. OMG America went nuts and very Anti french and started carrying on to France (your greatest ally from way back) like a pork chop. In the end France and the UN was right....You created Isis i think in that invasion and destabilised a very safe and stable country (ruled by a CIA placed lunatic) but a very safe modern country by the regions standards. Its still a shit hole and not the place it once was.
> Another reason why the world dislikes America? You guys bomb lots of civilians and start wars you cannot or have no intention of finishing, usually over a lie - you create terrorists groups and refugees and have no intention of helping those you hurt.
> 
> World loves Americans, such a down to earth homely bunch but America?
> ...


Yeah I just see a lot of anti-American cherry picking here.

We paint the biggest target the last 50-70 years as Europe was rebuilding from tearing itself apart and Asia was building up. But to pretend like what you are talking about is not very much what Putin has been pushing is false. And Murdoch has been helping by pushing the narrative as well.



Fogdog said:


> I've personal experience with globalization. I didn't lose my job but saw thousands go offshore. Good jobs too. It wasn't even about product cost, it was about favorable tax rates for R&D jobs. No good reason for it. So, it's personal in that regard. Globalization is about multinational corporations searching for the best paper deal. Rarely does it work out the way the deal is sold.
> 
> Those labor agreements are never enforced so they sound good but it's just window dressing. Companies have lawyers that enforce the IP agreements but labor has no representation. China is fucking it's workers in the ass and will throw anybody who tries to enforce those agreements in the slammer. Ruin their lives if they speak up. Not to mention the corruption that cuts into wages and working conditions.
> 
> ...


Ive experienced a lot of globalization too, and I disagree that it is all bad. And saying something is never enforced is exactly why having a coalition of nations backing up the agreement would have been so important. It is ok though man, it has been about 5 years since I really looked at the TPP, and don't feel like going through it again since atm it really doesn't matter since all those things you listed are still occurring and there is no agreement. 

Even if I wish it would be since we are in a very precarious situation with China sidling up with Russia and a much weakened alliance in the Pacific right now thanks to 4 years of the orange would be dictator.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 8, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Murdocks very American i would of thought.
> He is white, racist, capitalist and a conservative, also Christian. Seems very American republican to me.
> 
> America is to blame for what the world thinks of them- not Murdoch. I shall give you an example. Iraq: America screams weapons of mass destruction. France and the UN says nope- no WMD. OMG America went nuts and very Anti french and started carrying on to France (your greatest ally from way back) like a pork chop. In the end France and the UN was right....You created Isis i think in that invasion and destabilised a very safe and stable country (ruled by a CIA placed lunatic) but a very safe modern country by the regions standards. Its still a shit hole and not the place it once was.
> ...


While I don't condone the 2nd Iraq war,I thought the WMD cause to go in should have been backed up by the fact that Saddam was violating the UN agreements that ended Gulf war 1 with the no fly zones,he was lighting up air patrols w/AA radars. Bush should have included this in his argument to go back in, then his ass was covered, and lets also give credit to the fact we admitted that we found no WMD. How many other countries would have planted WMD's to cover their asses.We found none and stood up and took the hit and gave the Ayatollas a big present as far as the balance of power in that area is concerned. Americans naively believe people in lands ruled by authoritarian dictators will automatically embrace our ways w/no regard to their cultures and customs THAT is where our fault really lies IMO


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 8, 2022)

Latvia warns of a major COVID-19 outbreak amongst Russian troops near Ukraine.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> England certainly handed the Super power/Empire batten to America after ww2 but the world police thing is more driven from America by Americans.
> Can you name a conflict America entered because the UN requested you to? I can only name one for Australia and that was East Timor (was very successful in every way as well).
> Even going back to Vietnam that is a war that is ingrained with our generation, America and its allies were supporting a Govt that Buddhist monks were setting themselves on fire in protest of. Certainly not what a "Police" force should be doing.
> 
> I know my Father- a SGT whilst in Vietnam, has never forgiven the US and Australian Government for that war .


Viet Nam is a very dicey subject for me..governments want war not it's peoples..Kent State and over the border were what it mean to me as a child; my uncle was a Marine with Honorable Discharge, a heroin habit..gee thanks Uncle Sam! We lost him one Thanksgiving- he was double patching it by then. if it weren't for Viet Nam, i wouldn't be here as well; so dicey.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Viet Nam is a very dicey subject for me..governments want war not it's peoples..Kent State and over the border were what it mean to me as a child; my uncle was a Marine with Honorable Discharge, a heroin habit..gee thanks Uncle Sam! We lost him one Thanksgiving- he was double patching it by then. if it weren't for Viet Nam, i wouldn't be here as well; so dicey.


I have pretty strong evidence that I was put up for adoption due to Nam,My bio father was in Air Force and He and my Bio mother were not married at the time,so I guess they concluded it was bad timing,later they married and had a girl(my full bio sister that I've never met). I was born at AFB Otis in Bourne Ma.and given to two very nice parents,my dad being a Navy vet, so no foster kid sad story here.As for Lucky Luke's take on US inheriting the British mantle,at least the US didn't colonize and exploit resources like the Brittannia model, as a matter of fact Roosevelt butted heads w/Churchill numerous times over the English tendancy to want to colonize territories post war.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 8, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I have pretty strong evidence that I was put up for adoption due to Nam,My bio father was in Air Force and He and my Bio mother were not married at the time,so I guess they concluded it was bad timing,later they married and had a girl(my full bio sister that I've never met). I was born at AFB Otis in Bourne Ma.and given to two very nice parents,my dad being a Navy vet, so no foster kid sad story here.As for Lucky Luke's take on US inheriting the British mantle,at least the US didn't colonize and exploit resources like the Brittannia model, as a matter of fact Roosevelt butted heads w/Churchill numerous times over the English tendancy to want to colonize territories post war.


Anyone see the size of the conference table between Putin and Macron, is Vlad concerned w/covid or Macron's garlic breath.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I have pretty strong evidence that I was put up for adoption due to Nam,My bio father was in Air Force and He and my Bio mother were not married at the time,so I guess they concluded it was bad timing,later they married and had a girl(my full bio sister that I've never met). I was born at AFB Otis in Bourne Ma.and given to two very nice parents,my dad being a Navy vet, so no foster kid sad story here.As for Lucky Luke's take on US inheriting the British mantle,at least the US didn't colonize and exploit resources like the Brittannia model, as a matter of fact Roosevelt butted heads w/Churchill numerous times over the English tendancy to want to colonize territories post war.


my dads birthday was coming up in the bingo hopper so he asked his girlfriend to marry him but our last name was too ethnic; my mom had an abusive stepfather and was a senior in high school.

my parents were married and needed a child (me), so he didn't have to go to war or leave the country.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> my dads birthday was coming up in the bingo hopper so he asked his girlfriend to marry him but our last name was too ethnic; my mom had an abusive stepfather and was a senior in high school.
> 
> my parents were married and needed a child (me), so he didn't have to go to war or leave the country.


Yes, it's funny how the twists and turns in life,along w/a thing called fate land us where we are in life and how we got to where we are. My parents never concealed that I was adopted from me and I was told at around 7yrs old. My mom and Dad failed 7 times to have their own children. I would have never initiated a search on my own,but a letter showed up in the mail when I was 26,my dad had passed at a young age,Iwas 19, leaving just her. The letter was from my bio sister and mother, and my mom seemed to encourage it, but deep inside I felt she was hurt knowing her past,so after a little letter correspondence I let it all go, just didn't want to chance breaking her heart if I ended up getting on well w/these people.


----------



## injinji (Feb 8, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> While I don't condone the 2nd Iraq war,I thought the WMD cause to go in should have been backed up by the fact that Saddam was violating the UN agreements that ended Gulf war 1 with the no fly zones,he was lighting up air patrols w/AA radars. Bush should have included this in his argument to go back in, then his ass was covered, and lets also give credit to the fact we admitted that we found no WMD. How many other countries would have planted WMD's to cover their asses.We found none and stood up and took the hit and gave the Ayatollas a big present as far as the balance of power in that area is concerned. Americans naively believe people in lands ruled by authoritarian dictators will automatically embrace our ways w/no regard to their cultures and customs THAT is where our fault really lies IMO


Even if he had WMD it was not a just war. We sold him the damn weapons in the first place. This war overturned the applecart of several countries. The damage will be 50-75 years assessing.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 8, 2022)

injinji said:


> Even if he had WMD it was not a just war. We sold him the damn weapons in the first place. This war overturned the applecart of several countries. The. . damage will be 50-75 years assessing.


Well removing Saddam altered the power balance vis a vis Iran, I feel he was armed w/chem weapons because an Iranian victory may have seemed imminent at one point, and our animosity over the hostage taking was only a few years removed, but the resulting can of worms it all opened up,Iranian backed militias, Al-Queda remnants, the rise of Isis created a clusterFK of epic proportions,NO DOUBT, in the end it was a gift to Iran. My point remains however that we didn't plant WMD's as many Govs. unwilling to eat humble pie surely would have done, any country w/a halfway decent intelligence agency could have carried out such a hoax.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 8, 2022)

I'm also not sure where he got mustard,sarin, and whatever else,I believe he domestically produced some, and that reactor the Israeli's toof out was not designed solely to provide energy. After 911 the paranoia in the US was off the charts,but to move from hunting Bin Laden down pivoting to Iraq so soon was lunacy.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 8, 2022)

Am I mistaken that the entire region (Middle East) was already fucked up due to several millennia of other nations using it as a constant battle ground? And right now we just happen to be (one of) the last major powers that were there fighting?




CCGNZ said:


> I'm also not sure where he got mustard,sarin, and whatever else,I believe he domestically produced some, and that reactor the Israeli's toof out was not designed solely to provide energy. After 911 the paranoia in the US was off the charts,but to move from hunting Bin Laden down pivoting to Iraq so soon was lunacy.


The collective PTSD of 9/11 really was why we ended up there the last 20 years. Yet another reason that I can't wait for people to be in charge that don't remember how nice it was to meet people as they were coming off of a plane, or wait right up to the moment of take off.


----------



## injinji (Feb 8, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Am I mistaken that the entire region (Middle East) was already fucked up due to several millennia of other nations using it as a constant battle ground? And right now we just happen to be (one of) the last major powers that were there fighting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember the Arab Spring? Normal everyday folks overthrew dictators. The problem was the dictators kept all the factions in check. Turned loose on each other, they have been at each other's throats since. 

The dictators were much friendlier to the west than the folks who replaced them.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 8, 2022)

injinji said:


> Remember the Arab Spring? Normal everyday folks overthrew dictators. The problem was the dictators kept all the factions in check. Turned loose on each other, they have been at each other's throats since.
> 
> The dictators were much friendlier to the west than the folks who replaced them.


Because it is easier to pay off one person I am sure, plus they are a lot less likely to lose their power and be in a position to keep others off their backs.

I was actually in school and good friends with someone from Egypt whose family was still back there at the time. It was really helpful to have his perspective about it, and the very real fear for his family was (having a hard time thinking of the right word for what I am thinking) something that I can't really express right.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 8, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Well removing Saddam altered the power balance vis a vis Iran, I feel he was armed w/chem weapons because an Iranian victory may have seemed imminent at one point, and our animosity over the hostage taking was only a few years removed, but the resulting can of worms it all opened up,Iranian backed militias, Al-Queda remnants, the rise of Isis created a clusterFK of epic proportions,NO DOUBT, in the end it was a gift to Iran. My point remains however that we didn't plant WMD's as many Govs. unwilling to eat humble pie surely would have done, any country w/a halfway decent intelligence agency could have carried out such a hoax.


1 million unnecessary deaths weighs on the subject too.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 8, 2022)

Glut of U.S. LNG Cargoes Headed to Europe Sends Freight Rates Below Zero


By Ann Koh (Bloomberg) — The cost to transport a shipment of U.S. liquefied natural gas to energy-starved Europe turned negative, a dramatic reversal that illustrates a growing glut of ships...




gcaptain.com


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Glut of U.S. LNG Cargoes Headed to Europe Sends Freight Rates Below Zero
> 
> 
> By Ann Koh (Bloomberg) — The cost to transport a shipment of U.S. liquefied natural gas to energy-starved Europe turned negative, a dramatic reversal that illustrates a growing glut of ships...
> ...


It's a big "eff you" to the Chinese government too. Two large authoritarian governments are not doing well in this faux crisis made up by Putin. Next up: The are going to scream bloody murder and might commit some too.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 8, 2022)

injinji said:


> Even if he had WMD it was not a just war. We sold him the damn weapons in the first place. This war overturned the applecart of several countries. The damage will be 50-75 years assessing.


American was stunned when they found out he had already used them all- mainly on the Kurds who America placed on its terrorist list- Ive never understood why, perhaps due to them not supporting Hussain? I didn't realize they sold them to him I thought they were given to him.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 8, 2022)

Like a dog returning to his vomit, Luke is baaaaaack.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Like a dog returning to his vomit, Luke is baaaaaack.







I didn't realize I'd gone anywhere... didn't you say "goodbye" only a few days ago? Where did you end up?

Why are you so sad and angry? I'm happy to listen if it helps. Life is way to much fun to be caught in a rut. It's not embarrassing to be in them we all have been there and its hard to get the wheels to bite and to jump out. Remember, your great, life's fkn awesome and full of fun. Where you are will pass. I recommend motorcycles, boats, beer and pot. Fast women can help or take the whole house of cards down- Undeniably fun though.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 9, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Because it is easier to pay off one person I am sure, plus they are a lot less likely to lose their power and be in a position to keep others off their backs.
> 
> I was actually in school and good friends with someone from Egypt whose family was still back there at the time. It was really helpful to have his perspective about it, and the very real fear for his family was (having a hard time thinking of the right word for what I am thinking) something that I can't really express right.


I knew an Egyptian mechanic, who owned a garage,very nice guy,he feared for his family also as they were in the minority as Christians. The Israeli's were wise to sign peace treaties w/Egypt. THAT is why there have been no more Israeli/Arab major wars but I digress as that is not the topic here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 9, 2022)

European, U.S. regulators tell banks to prepare for Russian cyberattack threat


The European Central Bank is preparing banks for a possible Russian-sponsored cyber attack as tensions with Ukraine mount, two people with knowledge of the matter said, as the region braces for the financial fallout of any conflict.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> European, U.S. regulators tell banks to prepare for Russian cyberattack threat
> 
> 
> The European Central Bank is preparing banks for a possible Russian-sponsored cyber attack as tensions with Ukraine mount, two people with knowledge of the matter said, as the region braces for the financial fallout of any conflict.
> ...


this...this is why i say we have to do something about russian hacking...they're doing irreparable damage to the rest of the world with almost no risk to themselves...let's add some risk for them. lets flood their internet with misinformation, let's shut down everything we can shutdown, let's take every ruble we can take, hit them in the only place they care about, their wallets full of looted cash.

oh, and the story thats been posted multiple times about there being a glut of LNG ships in Europe? did it occur to anyone else that that may be intentional to drop the price of LNG so low that vlad won't be able to give his shit away?


----------



## injinji (Feb 9, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> American was stunned when they found out he had already used them all- mainly on the Kurds who America placed on its terrorist list- Ive never understood why, perhaps due to them not supporting Hussain? I didn't realize they sold them to him I thought they were given to him.


There were UN inspectors on the ground at the time. He destroyed most if not all of them with the world watching. We just chose not to see reality.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 9, 2022)

injinji said:


> There were UN inspectors on the ground at the time. He destroyed most if not all of them with the world watching. We just chose not to see reality.


"We" was not me. A lot of people in the US were listening. We as in me and others like me were. I never believed it. Not even when Powell made his presentation before the UN. 

Later on, after the invasion and after the truth was confirmed on the ground that there were no stockpiles of WMD, I got into an argument/discussion on the subject with, who is now I'm sure, a permaTrumper. I pointed out that inspectors said they could find none before the war and did not find evidence of stockpiles after the war, she said "whether they find any or not, they were there".


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 10, 2022)

A lot of Americans were against the Iraq war (Bush 2's). But it really didn't matter because the Republicans were steam rolling anyone who stood against their agenda with the 'Anti-American' bullshit that in a post 9/11 world there was just no real response to.





















The 'funded by George Soros' clip at the beginning is odd.






I couldn't find anything saying he did, but it looks like it was about this time he started to push back against the right wing propaganda circus. But I am calling bullshit on the Chicago protest against the war being some sort of false flag operation that Soros cooked up based on the opening credits of a youtube video.



> https://www.bbc.com/news/stories-49584157


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> A lot of Americans were against the Iraq war (Bush 2's). But it really didn't matter because the Republicans were steam rolling anyone who stood against their agenda with the 'Anti-American' bullshit that in a post 9/11 world there was just no real response to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember the outpouring of good will towards the US as the towers were still smoking,even Vlad was taken aback I recall, and to juxtapose then to now is hard to fathom


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 10, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I remember the outpouring of good will towards the US as the towers were still smoking,even Vlad was taken aback I recall, and to juxtapose then to now is hard to fathom


If only Gore was president after 9/11. Talk about stolen elections.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 10, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> If only Gore was president after 9/11. Talk about stolen elections.


The infamous hanging chads on ballots, I was pretty apolitical back then, I respected every President regardless of party,it's only recently that a certain guy came into office whose WHOLE act I just couldn't stomach, till he came along I actually felt all previous Pres. were at least noble in their intentions,agree or disagree,and felt the weight and responsibility of their position and tried to exude some dignity


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 10, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> The infamous hanging chads on ballots, I was pretty apolitical back then, I respected every President regardless of party,it's only recently that a certain guy came into office whose WHOLE act I just couldn't stomach, till he came along I actually felt all previous Pres. were at least noble in their intentions,agree or disagree,and felt the weight and responsibility of their position and tried to exude some dignity


Remember in 2008 when we thought dubya was going to go down as the worst president in history?

Is your team going to make the playoffs? Looks like Marchand is going to get a long suspension this time.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 10, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Remember in 2008 when we thought dubya was going to go down as the worst president in history?
> 
> Is your team going to make the playoffs? Looks like Marchand is going to get a long suspension this time.


You know Bush 2.0 is very friendly w/Michelle Obama, and the Obama's were blown away with the graciousness of the Bush's when Obama visited the WHouse as is traditional as Pres. Elect, THAT is how politics should be conducted in the US, in retro Trump makes W look like Roosevelt, just can't seem to get into Hockey this yr., though the B's goalie situation is confounding,see ya Tuka, never had confidence in a must win game w/him bet. the pipes. I don't even know how Canada and USA fielded Olympic teams when it was decided no NHL players at the last minute.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 10, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I don't even know how Canada and USA fielded Olympic teams when it was decided no NHL players at the last minute.


I’m watching Canada play Germany at the moment (3-0 for Canada end of 1st period). Most of the players are from the European leagues with a few exceptional juniors and college players.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 10, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m watching Canada play Germany at the moment (3-0 for Canada end of 1st period). Most of the players are from the European leagues with a few exceptional juniors and college players.


Yeah, shouldn't be a prob. for Canada,when it comes to rounding up hockey talent,you guy's are DEEEEEEEEEP,not so much USA ,probably won't medal.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 10, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m watching Canada play Germany at the moment (3-0 for Canada end of 1st period). Most of the players are from the European leagues with a few exceptional juniors and college players.


Yeah,it shouldn't be a problem for Canada,when it comes to rounding up talent you guys are DEEEEEEEEEEP,USA not so much,we probably won't medal


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 10, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Yeah, shouldn't be a prob. for Canada,when it comes to rounding up hockey talent,you guy's are DEEEEEEEEEP,not so much USA ,probably won't medal.


Lots of young talent there too, mainly from NCAA. I expect the US to medal.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 10, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Lots of young talent there too, mainly from NCAA. I expect the US to medal.


Thanks for the optimism my man,Sweden, Finland,Russia, and Canada(of course), maybe a bronze at best


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 10, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Thanks for the optimism my man,Sweden, Finland,Russia, and Canada(of course), maybe a bronze at best


Feel bad for the Schiffrin chick,she's beautiful and been super dominant, to miss gates in slalom and giant slalom in the first few gates,DAMN,got to be hard on her psyche,hope she medals in one of her last 3 events, wouldn't want such a sweet thing to come home w/choke label


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 10, 2022)

injinji said:


> There were UN inspectors on the ground at the time. He destroyed most if not all of them with the world watching. We just chose not to see reality.


Was none there. He had used it all. UN inspectors were on the ground before the war. Sure they got mucked around a bit by Hussain but they never found any evidence of WMD. America would of known there were none and just used it as the excuse to invade. Thats why the countries who chose to support Americas invasion were called the Coalition of the willing. They all did well out of it to with American trade deals etc. Destabilised a whole region and created terrorist groups that are causing mayhem today. I don't think anything was learnt though.

Q. Even if Iraq had WMD what business is of America (he got them off America to start with)? Lots of countries (including America) have WMD and are not getting invaded.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 10, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Was none there. He had used it all. UN inspectors were on the ground before the war. Sure they got mucked around a bit by Hussain but they never found any evidence of WMD. America would of known there were none and just used it as the excuse to invade. Thats why the countries who chose to support Americas invasion were called the Coalition of the willing. They all did well out of it to with American trade deals etc. Destabilised a whole region and created terrorist groups that are causing mayhem today. I don't think anything was learnt though.
> 
> Q. Even if Iraq had WMD what business is of America (he got them off America to start with)? Lots of countries (including America) have WMD and are not getting invaded.


Not every other nation was led by a dictator that tried to kill W's daddy and in the general vicinity of a gang of dick heads that murdered thousands of Americans on 9/11.

Im not sure how 'stable' the region was prior to us going in though, I think that is some wishful thinking.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2022)

Middle east has never been stable.....only time to my recolection prior to WW1, and that's just a guess


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2022)

If your wondering what happen to the WMD's in Iraq, all were sent to Syria, via truck and air cargo....the ones that were missed some were used as roadside bombs......makes ya wonder who taught them how to make Chlorine Bombs.....hmmm


----------



## injinji (Feb 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> If your wondering what happen to the WMD's in Iraq, all were sent to Syria, via truck and air cargo....the ones that were missed some were used as roadside bombs......makes ya wonder who taught them how to make Chlorine Bombs.....hmmm


Some were burned in big piles. The sad thing was the first squads who came through told the folks who came behind them that there was nerve agents among the munitions. But those guys left and didn't tell the ones replacing them. American troops were exposed. This was the cause of Gulf War Syndrome.


----------



## injinji (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 11, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Not every other nation was led by a dictator that tried to kill W's daddy and in the general vicinity of a gang of dick heads that murdered thousands of Americans on 9/11.
> 
> Im not sure how 'stable' the region was prior to us going in though, I think that is some wishful thinking.
> View attachment 5083325View attachment 5083326


For the history of the region that was stable. It's worse after The Coalition of the willing invaded as you can see. Lets all be honest the invasion was for the oil reserves.
Yea, not many people like the Saudi's but they have oil.

I wonder when we will see Lithium wars...


----------



## Nixs (Feb 11, 2022)

Present day magic


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 11, 2022)

Nixs said:


> Present day magic


if you mean that to show that the republicans are all too often painted as the victim, when the democrats are really the victims of republican aggression and obstruction, i agree...
if you mean that to show that pootin' and the russians are not the aggressors, and that Ukraine is somehow responsible for russian aggression, then i do not agree...


----------



## Nixs (Feb 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if you mean that to show that the republicans are all too often painted as the victim, when the democrats are really the victims of republican aggression and obstruction, i agree...
> if you mean that to show that pootin' and the russians are not the aggressors, and that Ukraine is somehow responsible for russian aggression, then i do not agree...


I mean don't believe all what you see on the media.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 11, 2022)

Nixs said:


> I mean don't believe all what you see on the media.


i believe what i see on the media when i see it on multiple reputable sites...if you trust no one, then there's no point to getting up in the morning, if you believe in nothing, then that's all you'll ever have


----------



## Nixs (Feb 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i believe what i see on the media when i see it on multiple reputable sites...if you trust no one, then there's no point to getting up in the morning, if you believe in nothing, then that's all you'll ever have


The problem is not what you see only, its what "they" don't want you to see.








U.S. AIRSTRIKE DESTROYS AL-JAZEERA OFFICE IN KABUL - Committee to Protect Journalists


New York, November 13, 2001—The Committee to Protect Journalists (CPJ) is deeply concerned about the destruction of the Kabul offices of Al-Jazeera, the Qatari-based, Arabic language satellite television station. The building that housed the station was destroyed by a missile fired by a U.S...




cpj.org


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 11, 2022)

Nixs said:


> The problem is not what you see only, its what "they" don't want you to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is 2022.

I do understand why you want to rehash ancient history. The recent behavior of Putin's Russian crime gang has been awful.


----------



## Nixs (Feb 11, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> This is 2022.
> 
> I do understand why you want to rehash ancient history. The recent behavior of Putin's Russian crime gang has been awful.


Who ever sheds blood is awful.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 11, 2022)

Nixs said:


> Who ever sheds blood is awful.


so there is no difference between aggressive expansionist and those trying to defend allies from those aggressive expansionist?
not implying that America is always motivated by altruism, or even often...but we don't usually occupy a territory and claim it as our own...
we just set up a puppet government and let the populace get used to a little freedom, once they seen gay Paris, how you gonna keep em on the farm?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2022)

there is no winner in war really only losers.....js


----------



## Nixs (Feb 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> there is no winner in war really only losers.....js


Weapons man $$$$


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2022)

Nixs said:


> Weapons man $$$$


they're not the winners, no one is really.....the true losers in was is the population on the ground, and what's being fought after.....


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 11, 2022)

Nixs said:


> Who ever sheds blood is awful.


The thing is, my dear troll, Putin's hands are dripping with fresh stuff and he's not sated.


----------



## mooray (Feb 11, 2022)

Sounds like they're expecting something to happen as early as next week.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 11, 2022)

mooray said:


> Sounds like they're expecting something to happen as early as next week.


Yep, Putin is ratcheting up the tension. 

It's your move, Joe.


----------



## mooray (Feb 11, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yep, Putin is ratcheting up the tension.
> 
> It's your move, Joe.
> 
> View attachment 5083843


No need for war, the world just needs to cut all ties. A global shunning would correct their behavior pretty quick, me thinks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 11, 2022)

It's beginning to look like a desperate effort to keep America, NATO/EU and assorted other allies from fucking Russia for all the sleazy shit they've been doing. Ukraine is a hostage, if Vlad wanted to invade it he would have done it while Trump was POTUS, no one would go to war under Trump's leadership. I think Joe and a lot of smart people have figured out how to fuck Vlad and his buddies, especially if they provoke them into doing something stupid.

Something made Vlad do this stupid shit that is counter productive to his aims, something we know nothing about. I figure there are plenty of people in the national security community who want payback. Since America and it's allies have immense financial power compared to Russia, I figure that is where the pain is being quietly applied. Vlad has a lot of money in secret bank accounts in the west and if it suddenly started disappearing he couldn't squeal too loudly...


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 11, 2022)

mooray said:


> No need for war, the world just needs to cut all ties. A global shunning would correct their behavior pretty quick, me thinks.


yep

yepyepyepyepyep

Containment is a valid and effective strategy. Also sanctions. Both are in the works from what I've read but I'm not sure on details.

25% of Europe's LNG supplies come from the Putin gangster state. That one is not for the US to solve but I would hope that Europe has a backup plan for that and maybe might start implementing it.

seems as if that's already started:

*Wave of U.S. LNG Ships Headed to Europe Sends Freight Rates Below Zero*

Spot charter rate in the Atlantic falls to -$750/day: Spark
Diversions from Asia means too many LNG vessels in Atlantic
The cost to transport a shipment of U.S. liquefied natural gas to energy-starved Europe turned negative, a dramatic reversal that illustrates a growing glut of ships in the Atlantic ferrying American fuel.

Spot freight rates in the Atlantic crashed to -$750 per day on Tuesday, down from $273,000 in early December, according to Spark Commodities, which tracks LNG shipping prices. That’s the first time the marker has turned negative in Spark data going back to 2019, and means that -- at least theoretically -- owners are paying charterers to use their ships.

source

I wonder how the Chinese government feels about their "alliance" with Russia over Ukraine now?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 11, 2022)

Putin's superyacht abruptly left Germany amid sanction warnings over Russia-Ukraine tensions, report says


As Russia masses troops near Ukraine, some Western countries have threatened Russian elites and even Putin himself with sanctions.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2022)

The best way to deter Putin and his mob......hit them in the pocket book, crash they're commodities market.....oh anon we got a job for u......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 11, 2022)

mooray said:


> No need for war, the world just needs to cut all ties. A global shunning would correct their behavior pretty quick, me thinks.


Sanctions are a good idea, but they won't change until Vlad and his dreams of a second soviet union are dead. Vlad is the problem, not so much Russia. If they had decent government they could be a rich and prosperous country, feeding oil and raw materials to Europe and Asia. There are 160 million people in a vast land with several time zones of virgin forests and minerals close to Europe, China and Japan.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> The best way to deter Putin and his mob......hit them in the pocket book, crash they're commodities market.....oh anon we got a job for u......


lulz at the idea of pointing anon Putin's way. 

One big pocketbook to use as leverage is Putin's stash of cash in Panama and elsewhere. The CIA knows where to look for his stash of dirty money and who his money launderers are (helloooo, Trump Inc.). Putin and his criminal ring of oligarchs got puckered up when Biden mentioned personal sanctions last week.


----------



## mooray (Feb 11, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> yep
> 
> yepyepyepyepyep
> 
> ...


I don't totally understand...is this to say that EU LNG demands are being saturated by the US and thus rendering Russia's LNG pretty much worthless..?


----------



## mooray (Feb 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sanctions are a good idea, but they won't change until Vlad and his dreams of a second soviet union are dead. Vlad is the problem, not so much Russia. If they had decent government they could be a rich and prosperous country, feeding oil and raw materials to Europe and Asia. There are 160 million people in a vast land with several time zones of virgin forests and minerals close to Europe, China and Japan.


A global cutting of ties would destroy their economy and their people would turn on Putin. The average person in Russia is fully content leaving the Ukraine to the Ukrainians, so losing their jobs over Putin's personal jerkoff mission would have them breaking glass and setting fires. Maybe fantasy hyperbole, but I hope not.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> lulz at the idea of pointing anon Putin's way.
> 
> One big pocketbook to use as leverage is Putin's stash of cash in Panama and elsewhere. The CIA knows where to look for his stash of dirty money and who his money launderers are (helloooo, Trump Inc.). Putin and his criminal ring of oligarchs got puckered up when Biden mentioned personal sanctions last week.


hey if putin want to send a electronic army to hit us with cyber-attacks, why can't we send Anon to hit him...and they're around the world...FSB would shit


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 11, 2022)

mooray said:


> No need for war, the world just needs to cut all ties. A global shunning would correct their behavior pretty quick, me thinks.


well, see, the problem is they give a fuck about money, not other people's opinions...heavy, HEAVY sanctions would hurt them more than any war, and wouldn't cost nearly as many lives...a few russians might starve to death, the oligarchs may kill some in fighting to hoard whatever resources they have left...
actually as i understand it, they have fuel on their own, and the ability to become food self sufficient, but they will have ZERO disposable cash, and they'll be too busy hoeing beans and slopping hogs to make a lot of war...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 11, 2022)

mooray said:


> I don't totally understand...is this to say that EU LNG demands are being saturated by the US and thus rendering Russia's LNG pretty much worthless..?


YES


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 11, 2022)

mooray said:


> I don't totally understand...is this to say that EU LNG demands are being saturated by the US and thus rendering Russia's LNG pretty much worthless..?


I can't answer that. I'm guessing it costs too much and US excess capacity doesn't make up the for piece Russia provides. So it's an emergency measure. I took note of this and decided that it was something to watch and see what happens from here.









Exclusive: U.S. talks to energy firms on EU gas supply in case of Russia-Ukraine conflict


The U.S. government has held talks with several international energy companies on contingency plans for supplying natural gas to Europe if conflict between Russia and Ukraine disrupts Russian supplies, two U.S. officials and two industry sources told Reuters on Friday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Nixs (Feb 11, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The thing is, my dear troll, Putin's hands are dripping with fresh stuff and he's not sated.


I'm still laughing hard @ the joke you told about the US exporting democracy. 
Putin is shedding blood in Syria, Libya and maybe some other country, can you name a country that the US didn't fuck with.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 11, 2022)

Nixs said:


> I'm still laughing hard @ the joke you told about the US exporting democracy.
> Putin is shedding blood in Syria, Libya and maybe some other country, can you name a country that the US didn't fuck with.


 I get the sense that there is a person in there. I'm interested in people, that's why I'm here.

You are better than this. What point do you want to make?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 11, 2022)

Nixs said:


> I'm still laughing hard @ the joke you told about the US exporting democracy.
> Putin is shedding blood in Syria, Libya and maybe some other country, can you name a country that the US didn't fuck with.


thats a fucking lie, find one source that confirms it....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 11, 2022)

Nixs said:


> I'm still laughing hard @ the joke you told about the US exporting democracy.
> Putin is shedding blood in Syria, Libya and maybe some other country, can you name a country that the US didn't fuck with.


oops, my mistake, there is one source....urban dictionary....


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 12, 2022)

Nixs said:


> I mean don't believe all what you see on the media.


'the media'


----------



## Nixs (Feb 12, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I get the sense that there is a person in there. I'm interested in people, that's why I'm here.
> 
> You are better than this. What point do you want to make?


You already think I'm a troll, pro Russia , and pro republicans, no need to explain .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 12, 2022)

Nixs said:


> You already think I'm a troll, pro Russia , and pro republicans, no need to explain .


glad you agree...comrade rabbit


----------



## Nixs (Feb 12, 2022)

__





Americans are as Dumb as a Rock


That's right, we're the dumbest motherfuckers on the face of the Planet. Here's a quiz Name one country on Earth that is fucking stupider. OK, there a few really dim country's out there, even dumber than us (I find that hard to believe) Exactly 23 to be precise (but they wore masks & got the...



rollitup.org


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 12, 2022)

Nixs said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey there Nix,

In your own words, what point are you trying to make? I don't like being dismissive but thus far, you seem more like a monkey throwing poo than somebody with the semblance of an argument they are trying to make.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> there is no winner in war really only losers.....js


A nice sentiment but not true. Weapons manufacturers are winners. Usually the incumbent leader becomes more popular = winner at the polling both (Biden could use a lift). Stock market can often rise and of cause as we saw with Iraq the oil companies did exceptionally well. Russia did well out of WW2 and America did exceptionally well. Even going back in time most victors in war did well. Example would be the Spanish in South America or even the English in Australia.. Follow the money as they say. War is big business.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 12, 2022)

Sanctioning Putin's overseas wealth might make him lose some face and gain political points for for the taker but It's not like he won't still have tens or even hundreds of billions of $. Its not like his lifestyle will change one bit. He has more money than anyone could possibly spend in a few lifetimes.

Australia is hoping there is a Gas embargo as we could sell Europe lots of gas and are looking to ramp up Green Hydrogen production for export.

Ever wonder why Bush didn't have his assets seized over invading Iraq?


----------



## Nixs (Feb 12, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Hey there Nix,
> 
> In your own words, what point are you trying to make? I don't like being dismissive but thus far, you seem more like a monkey throwing poo than somebody with the semblance of an argument they are trying to make.


Repair your wrecked home first before you preach others how to run their homes.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 13, 2022)

What happened to the Russian mercenaries in Syria?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 13, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> What happened to the Russian mercenaries in Syria?


we bombed the fuck out of them...
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/feb/13/russian-mercenaries-killed-us-airstrikes-syria
and we'd be happy to do it again


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 13, 2022)

K81.UK said:


> Can’t comment on the other thread because idiots ban you when you make points above their pay grade.
> 
> USA don’t want to fight because you would be battered by Russia.
> 
> ...


I reread this and it got funnier.

1) Nobody wants war.
2) The US has the technology & budget that dwarfs other nations. Not proud of that.
3) The US should have learned from the Soviet fiasco in Afghanistan.
4) NATO was created to thwart aggression & the Ukrainians can decide what they want to join.
5) Rhetoric about TV shows, movies, & Biden are just that.
6) You're a troll & I'm getting perspectives from citizens of Ukraine, not trolls.

Congratulations, you are only the 3rd person to make it to my ignore list.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 13, 2022)

Nixs said:


> Repair your wrecked home first before you preach others how to run their homes.



I don't live in Russia.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 14, 2022)

Whelp, here it is, Putin is saying there is a diplomatic way out.









Sliver of hope: Kremlin sees a diplomatic path on Ukraine


MOSCOW (AP) — The Kremlin signaled Monday it is ready to keep talking with the West about security grievances that led to the current Ukraine crisis, offering hope that Russia might not invade its beleaguered neighbor within days as the U.S.




apnews.com





Expect him to shift back to saber rattling when his demands are not met.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2022)

WoW....so they would want to join......hmmm


----------



## zeddd (Feb 14, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Whelp, here it is, Putin is saying there is a diplomatic way out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He plays chess well, this is a deflection, a pawn lost


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2022)

zeddd said:


> He plays chess well, this is a deflection, a pawn lost


----------



## zeddd (Feb 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5085605


Chamberlain was out of the loop and inflated, his position was argued from a place of ignorance. Putin is an intelligent psychopath looking to expand his sphere of influence.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 14, 2022)

Putin having security grievances is laughable. The same shit the GOP is doing today, playing victim. When has NATO aggressively attacked? He'll pull back, continue an economic and propaganda warfare behind the scenes and wait.

Kasparov articulates my thoughts very well here:









The dictator’s gambit: What Putin is after on Ukraine


There is much in the news today about the “Ukraine crisis,” and while I’m glad to see that this major threat to the world order is finally worthy of attention, the naming gets it wrong. Ukraine doesn’t have a civil war, an insurgency or a separatist movement. Ukraine’s crisis is also Europe’s...




www.nydailynews.com


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5085605


I don't see the connection. Biden isn't going to appease Putin.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't see the connection. Biden isn't going to appease Putin.


I am not impugning Biden. I am suggesting any “diplomatic way out” is gonna be about as effective as (image). I’m pointing the finger straight at the richest man in the world, if what I read about Putin’s kleptocracy is correct.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 14, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Putin having security grievances is laughable. The same shit the GOP is doing today, playing victim. When has NATO aggressively attacked? He'll pull back, continue an economic and propaganda warfare behind the scenes and wait.
> 
> Kasparov articulates my thoughts very well here:
> 
> ...


I'm there with you on this, dude.

Dirty money from kleptocrats, especially Putin and his crime family is a big, big problem, not just in Ukraine or the US but everywhere. US banks are up to their navels in this shit. Not just there but Swiss and UK financial centers. The list of former leaders of G7 states that are corrupted by it and use their special access to influence for Putin are Germany's Gerhard Schroeder, UK's Tony Blair and of course, Trump.

In his book, Kleptopia, author Tom Burgis, a reporter for the Financial Times based in London, claims that half of all dirty money worldwide goes to the US to be laundered, invested mostly in real estate and used to corrupt democratic states or stashed for the day they oligarch needs to flee. It's my guess that Trump owns the Republican Party, not just because of the violent idiots who support him but because Putin provided Trump with information he can use against party leadership. They are terrified of him for the dirty secrets he holds on them. Very much like Nixon's hold on Republicans in his day, except then the secrets came from Hoover's FBI. One wonders if Manchin is towing Trump's line for the same reason. As in, "that's a nice boat you have there Joe, it would be a shame if anything happened to it" like get it taken away because it was paid for after you were bought.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 17, 2022)

Just wondering if America has thought of an excuse to invade Russia yet or occupy the Ukraine? 39 pages of bomb Russia and were are we at?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 17, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Just wondering if America has thought of an excuse to invade Russia yet or occupy the Ukraine? 39 pages of bomb Russia and were are we at?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 17, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Just wondering if America has thought of an excuse to invade Russia yet or occupy the Ukraine? 39 pages of bomb Russia and were are we at?


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 17, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Just wondering if America has thought of an excuse to invade Russia yet or occupy the Ukraine? 39 pages of bomb Russia and were are we at?


Putin doesn't want war with the US, NATO, or anyone else. He'll be destroyed by soldiers or their trainees with years of recent experience in asymmetrical warfare. Biden doesn't want war because Americans are war weary. But we do have the troops, experience, equipment, satellites, air and naval power to wreck whatever force comes along. Maybe we'll even take back Crimea for Ukraine.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 17, 2022)

Starting a war using heavy tanks in that part of the world on thawing ground sounds like the act of a moron, well the shirtless midget might just do it.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 17, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> Putin doesn't want war with the US, NATO, or anyone else. He'll be destroyed by soldiers or their trainees with years of recent experience in asymmetrical warfare. Biden doesn't want war because Americans are war weary. But we do have the troops, experience, equipment, satellites, air and naval power to wreck whatever force comes along. Maybe we'll even take back Crimea for Ukraine.


INVADE RUSSIA? Historically this is not a good idea, and while Russia would lose a conventional war W/NATO(Putin admits this himself) he has more than enough nukes to make sure everyone loses.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Just wondering if America has thought of an excuse to invade Russia yet or occupy the Ukraine? 39 pages of bomb Russia and were are we at?


you pathetic little wombat...America doesn't need an excuse. if we wanted to invade, we would have already done it, and you would be crying about that instead of this. and why would we occupy Ukraine? we want them to have free and fair elections, and to run their own country...pootin is the one that wants to invade and is are threatening war...of course, you've already predicided the outcome of anything America is involved in...What does it feel like to be wrong 95+% of the time?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you pathetic little wombat...America doesn't need an excuse. if we wanted to invade, we would have already done it, and you would be crying about that instead of this. and why would we occupy Ukraine? we want them to have free and fair elections, and to run their own country...pootin is the one that wants to invade and is are threatening war...of course, you've already predicided the outcome of anything America is involved in...What does it feel like to be wrong 95+% of the time?


Luke's hard on against the US has developed a Chinese government canker sore.

*Australian spy agency disrupts foreign election interference*








Australian spy agency disrupts foreign election interference


An Australian spy agency says it has disrupted a foreign government’s attempt to illegally bankroll the election of candidates who are politically sympathetic or vulnerable to inducements




abcnews.go.com





_An Australian spy agency says it has disrupted a foreign government’s attempt to illegally bankroll the election of candidates who are politically sympathetic or vulnerable to inducements

CANBERRA, Ausralia -- An Australian spy agency says it has disrupted a foreign government’s attempt to illegally bankroll the election of candidates who are politically sympathetic or vulnerable to inducements.

Mike Burgess, directory-general of the Australian Security Intelligence Organization, did not identify the country when he delivered his annual security threat assessment on Wednesday.

He also did not say whether the targeted election was federal or state. Australians will vote for their national government by May.

“This case involved a wealthy individual who maintained direct and deep connections with a foreign government and its intelligence agencies,” Burgess said.

The wealthy “puppeteer” provided an agent with hundreds of thousands of dollars to find candidates who were either sympathetic or “vulnerable to inducements and cultivation,” Burgess said.

Inducements included promises of favorable stories in foreign-language news platforms, consultants and advertising, he said.

Burgess did not say whether charges have been brought.

Ties between Australia and China have deteriorated in recent years. Beijing was angered by laws introduced by Australia in 2019 that banned foreign donations to political parties and covert foreign interference in Australian politics._

Those who sleep with dogs, get fleas.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 17, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Luke's hard on against the US has developed a Chinese government canker sore.
> 
> *Australian spy agency disrupts foreign election interference*
> 
> ...


It seems overtly biased to complain about the idea of the US invading the Ukraine, which isn't even a remote possibility, AFTER Russia took Crimea and is openly backing separatists.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 17, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> It seems overtly biased to complain about the idea of the US invading the Ukraine, which isn't even a remote possibility, AFTER Russia took Crimea and is openly backing separatists.


Delusional or troll, can't tell the difference.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 17, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> It seems overtly biased to complain about the idea of the US invading the Ukraine, which isn't even a remote possibility, AFTER Russia took Crimea and is openly backing separatists.


Luke is an outside the box kind of thinker.

They say it’s better to be lucky than smart.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 17, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Delusional or troll, can't tell the difference.


I think a smooth talking American stole his girl and he still holds a grudge.


----------



## mooray (Feb 17, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I think a smooth talking American stole his girl and he still holds a grudge.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> It seems overtly biased to complain about the idea of the US invading the Ukraine, which isn't even a remote possibility, AFTER Russia took Crimea and is openly backing separatists.


well, that's a logical conclusion, so it's outside of luke's abilities


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 17, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I think a smooth talking American stole his girl and he still holds a grudge.


That would make sense. I mean, Luke was never much in the smarts department. Small population in Tasmania, he might be considered smart there. Outside competition was too much for him. 

Come to think of it, he preened and crowed like a rooster when Tasmania locked down. Cock o the walk in those days. But now he's got that Chinese government canker sore on his dick and the country is opening back up. 

No wonder he's angry.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> That would make sense. I mean, Luke was never much in the smarts department. Small population in Tasmania, he might be considered smart there. Outside competition was too much for him.
> 
> Come to think of it, he preened and crowed like a rooster when Tasmania locked down. Cock o the walk in those days. But now he's got that Chinese government canker sore on his dick and the country is opening back up.
> 
> No wonder he's angry again.


A veneriental disease


----------



## Moflow (Feb 17, 2022)

*Russian invasion of Ukraine set for '3am today' with missiles and tank attack*
Intelligence sources state Russia's invasion of Ukraine will begin on Wednesday afternoon with Europe on the brink of war despite Vladimir Putin pulling back some of his country's forces
By
Chris Hughes in Ukraine

09:55, 15 Feb 2022 
UPDATED00:01, 16 Feb 2022
Kremlin chiefs will order an attack on Ukraine at 3am local time today, American intelligence agencies believe.
They could target Kyiv’s military and government command and control centres with a barrage of air strikes before tanks roll over the border.

Wednesday is over, it's now Thursday. Still no invasion. 
Someone is telling lies


----------



## mooray (Feb 17, 2022)

Deliberately leaked misinformation, human error, easily disproven lie from the media to make themselves look bad for who knows what reason, who's to say.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 17, 2022)

Wouldn’t 3am be tomorrow, not today?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 17, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Wouldn’t 3am be tomorrow, not today?


Current date and time in Kyiv, Ukraine:

10:57 PM
Thursday, February 17, 2022 (GMT+2)
Time in Kyiv, Kyiv city, Ukraine 

This is Biden, trolling Putin:

*Biden: Russian threat to invade Ukraine still ‘very high’*
By VLADIMIR ISACHENKOV, YURAS KARMANAU, DARLENE SUPERVILLE and LORNE COOK an hour ago









Biden: Russian threat to invade Ukraine still 'very high'


KYIV, Ukraine (AP) — Fears of a new war in Europe resurged Thursday as U.S. President Joe Biden warned that Russia could invade Ukraine within days, and violence spiked in a long-running standoff in eastern Ukraine that some worried could provide the spark for wider conflict.




apnews.com


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you pathetic little wombat...America doesn't need an excuse. if we wanted to invade, we would have already done it, and you would be crying about that instead of this. and why would we occupy Ukraine? we want them to have free and fair elections, and to run their own country...pootin is the one that wants to invade and is are threatening war...of course, you've already predicided the outcome of anything America is involved in...What does it feel like to be wrong 95+% of the time?


Where have i been wrong you angry man? Nearly every comment you have made on this thread is bomb and kill.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 17, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5087055


he does. he wants a war.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 17, 2022)

They started upgrading the A-10 warthog a couple years ago, suppose to be even more of a bad ass, they're deployed near Ukraine now. If the shirtless midget gets cute he will lose a lot of tanks and rocket launchers.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 17, 2022)

I don't know what he said, but like a dog returning to his vomit, Luke is baaaack.

Get that Chinese government canker sore checked out, Luke. It can get serious if you don't. Try not to spread it, mmmkay?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 17, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Luke's hard on against the US has developed a Chinese government canker sore.
> 
> *Australian spy agency disrupts foreign election interference*
> 
> ...


I'm guessing the US has introduced the same kind of laws?

"Beijing was angered by* laws introduced by Australia in 2019 that banned foreign donations to political parties and covert foreign interference* in Australian politics.

The government explained that the* laws were a response to foreign interference in U.S. and French presidential elections plus the Brexit referendum* in the United Kingdom.

In 2020, Di Sanh Duong, a Melbourne-based leader of a Chinese community organization and former political candidate, became the first person to be charged with foreign interference."


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 17, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> That would make sense. I mean, Luke was never much in the smarts department. Small population in Tasmania, he might be considered smart there. Outside competition was too much for him.
> 
> Come to think of it, he preened and crowed like a rooster when Tasmania locked down. Cock o the walk in those days. But now he's got that Chinese government canker sore on his dick and the country is opening back up.
> 
> No wonder he's angry.


Nope, i've never been very smart. But I'm smart enough for it to be Friday morning and I'm off for a motorbike ride today, lunch with a mate at a little Italian restaurant and a local ocean race tomorrow. How's your day looking?

Tassie did will over Covid, still doing well. 97% (16 an over) vaccination rate. It sounds like you are a bit jelly over how well our very green little island is doing. You can always move if your not happy where you are.

Life's pretty good. I'm defiantly not angry. Just read my comments compared to others on here- you can easily spot the angry unhappy ones.... easily.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Current date and time in Kyiv, Ukraine:
> 
> 10:57 PM
> Thursday, February 17, 2022 (GMT+2)
> ...


of course russia is misleading the world...that's what they've always done.
they were an unwilling ally one time....EVER...the rest of their existence they have been the enemy, and continue to be the enemy....


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 17, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> he does. he wants a war.


Well Russia is looking like they want to give him one.



Lucky Luke said:


> I'm guessing the US has introduced the same kind of laws?
> 
> "Beijing was angered by laws introduced by Australia in 2019 that banned foreign donations to political parties and covert foreign interference in Australian politics.
> 
> ...


No, luckily for you guys we (and the UK) got attacked first and you got a good warning because of it. We just had to oust the Manchurian candidate who wanted to be our Dear Leader, and now are working through the rest of them that are stopping us from passing legislation. I am happy that you guys don't have to go through the same.



Moflow said:


> *Russian invasion of Ukraine set for '3am today' with missiles and tank attack*
> Intelligence sources state Russia's invasion of Ukraine will begin on Wednesday afternoon with Europe on the brink of war despite Vladimir Putin pulling back some of his country's forces
> By
> Chris Hughes in Ukraine
> ...


And who is 'Chris Hughes'? Why should we trust what you posted is from a legit source?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> of course russia is misleading the world...that's what they've always done.
> they were an unwilling ally one time....EVER...the rest of their existence they have been the enemy, and continue to be the enemy....


I see Biden's repeated messaging about "invasion imminent" as a troll on Putin. I get the sense that Putin's strategy depended on US saying "oh nooooes, we'll negotiate, what do you want Vlad". Instead it's: "sources say false flag and invasion imminent. If you invade, we will take away your bankroll with sanctions and make all of Russia regret you were ever born" (OK, so not literally, artistic license and all that)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> who is 'Chris Hughes'?


he's a reporter for the mirror, Britain's version of the national enquirer...so his stories would be wedged between the stories about "Bat Boy" and jeff bezos's girlfriend...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I see Biden's repeated messaging about "invasion imminent" as a troll on Putin. I get the sense that Putin's strategy depended on US saying "oh nooooes, we'll negotiate, what do you want Vlad". Instead it's: "sources say false flag and invasion imminent. If you invade, we will take away your bankroll with sanctions and make all of Russia regret you were ever born" (OK, so not exactly that, artistic license and all that)


that's how i would go...i'd get my cabinet of experts to make suggestions for the sanctions that would cause the most trouble for pootin as soon as possible, and i'd hit him with every one of them..seize ALL russian owned properties on u.s. territory, seize and immediately redistribute all russian held bank accounts that we can get our hands on, give the money to every enemy pootin has ever had...
and blow both those motherfucking pipelines up, all the way back to russian territory, they'll need that lng to stay warm next winter, since they won't be able to afford a vacation any place warm...if vlad gets cold, he can burn that super yacht, the fire should last for at least a week


----------



## injinji (Feb 17, 2022)

Just a thought I had (after hearing it on NPR). Putin might be trying to out some of our spies. The way it could work is to tell one person a certain set of number or dates or what ever. Then you wait and see if those are publicly released. President Joe Rob needs to tread carefully. Well placed spies are hard to come by.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 17, 2022)

He's used these tactics before, it's the shirtless midgets shtick.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2022)

injinji said:


> Just a thought I had (after hearing it on NPR). Putin might be trying to out some of our spies. The way it could work is to tell one person a certain set of number or dates or what ever. Then you wait and see if those are publicly released. President Joe Rob needs to tread carefully. Well placed spies are hard to come by.


i would hope his security advisors pointed that out to him, and vet what it's ok for him to say publicly...because presidents have cabinets and advisors for just that purpose....unlike pumpkin head who gave cabinet posts to his golfing buddies and ignored all his advisors...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 17, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I see Biden's repeated messaging about "invasion imminent" as a troll on Putin. I get the sense that Putin's strategy depended on US saying "oh nooooes, we'll negotiate, what do you want Vlad". Instead it's: "sources say false flag and invasion imminent. If you invade, we will take away your bankroll with sanctions and make all of Russia regret you were ever born" (OK, so not literally, artistic license and all that)


Bidens been escalating the whole thing for weeks now. Biden says this, Biden threatens that. Even the leader of Ukraine has asked him to calm down as he is just making things worse. Guess its to try to make him look strong to the American people and booster his polls, Americans love a war. Guess Murdock is also fanning the flames. Dangerous game they are playing.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 17, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> No, luckily for you guys we (and the UK) got attacked first and you got a good warning because of it. We just had to oust the Manchurian candidate who wanted to be our Dear Leader, and now are working through the rest of them that are stopping us from passing legislation. I am happy that you guys don't have to go through the same.


Foreign powers have tried to interfere in elections for probably hundreds of years.

So Fogdog is having a go at Australia for bringing in a law to help prevent foreign intervention on elected officials and elections and the US has no laws in place despite it happening in at least (at the very least) the last two US Federal elections? You would think it would be a priority before the next election especially after the attempted take over of your democracy by the Republican party in attempting to instill a Dictator. Who is still free to run in the next election..

I don't know why Fogdog thinks its a bad law but I for one are happy its in place and it is identifying issues and prosecuting. I'm kinda shocked it hasn't been addressed by your lawmakers and people like Fogdog don't want it.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 17, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Luke is an outside the box kind of thinker.
> 
> They say it’s better to be lucky than smart.


I try to be. Tis how I was educated. I really don't like the way kids are not taught how to think for themselves or play devil's advocate anymore. Perhaps they still are in Private schools? IDK.

100%. But let's face it you make your own luck in life. You don't need to be smart to be happy (I'm a perfect example of that)

I was having lunch with an old friend today and we were talking about this today. He works about the same hours as me, about 16 hours a week, maybe a little less and is about to commence the building of 10 units on a block he has an old cottage on. When he bought the old cottage a few years ago a couple said what a stupid thing to buy and all doom and gloom. This couple we know who are 10 years older than us (in their 60's) always complain about how they never have enough time for anything, tis all work, work, work for the man. This couple have no mortgage and stupidly high superannuation's. Could retire tomorrow. But they won't create their own luck and lifestyle. She is very smart and we are not very smart. They are not as happy as they could be. Life's only 1 lap and we don't know where the finish line is.

Sorry for the ramble, had a bottle of wine at lunch and having pre dinner drinks at home.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 17, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Foreign powers have tried to interfere in elections for probably hundreds of years.
> 
> So Fogdog is having a go at Australia for bringing in a law to help prevent foreign intervention on elected officials and elections and the US has no laws in place despite it happening in at least (at the very least) the last two US Federal elections? You would think it would be a priority before the next election especially after the attempted take over of your democracy by the Republican party in attempting to instill a Dictator. Who is still free to run in the next election..
> 
> I don't know why Fogdog thinks its a bad law but I for one are happy its in place and it is identifying issues and prosecuting. I'm kinda shocked it hasn't been addressed by your lawmakers and people like Fogdog don't want it.


The method is new enough that it fuzzied up the laws enough that new ones are needed.

We are still in the mist of a insurrection, and it is really annoying that you don't seem to get that. 

But hey, who knows if it doesn't end well here, you will understand when China invades you guys and disappears the people there that disagree with the new Dear Leader there.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 17, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> The method is new enough that it fuzzied up the laws enough that new ones are needed.
> 
> We are still in the mist of a insurrection, and it is really annoying that you don't seem to get that.
> 
> But hey, who knows if it doesn't end well here, you will understand when China invades you guys and disappears the people there that disagree with the new Dear Leader there.


But I do understand that America is in the midst of insurrection and even maybe, just maybe the early stages of breakaway states or worse. I do.

Some of you think i'm anti American and that's far from the truth. The worlds democracies need America to be the guiding light, its protector. But it also needs to be held accountable. It needs to be held accountable because it is a democracy and it wields so much diverstating power. People who question and bring to light should be encouraged so that its people has more control over what its Gov does. It makes America and how its viewed and dealt with on a world scale much, much stronger.


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 17, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Bidens been escalating the whole thing for weeks now. Biden says this, Biden threatens that. Even the leader of Ukraine has asked him to calm down as he is just making things worse. Guess its to try to make him look strong to the American people and booster his polls, Americans love a war. Guess Murdock is also fanning the flames. Dangerous game they are playing.


That's a dangerous game (you just made up in your head)


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 17, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> The method is new enough that it fuzzied up the laws enough that new ones are needed.
> 
> We are still in the mist of a insurrection, and it is really annoying that you don't seem to get that.
> 
> But hey, who knows if it doesn't end well here, you will understand when China invades you guys and disappears the people there that disagree with the new Dear Leader there.


He doesn't have a clue.

Chinese government-sanctioned dirty money corrupting their democracy is his country's threat and he's angry at the US. It's so crazy only an Aussie could think that. 

.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 17, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> Thats a dangerous game (you just made up in your head)


Feel free to do your own searching but its been reported a fair bit.


"On Monday, Mr Zelensky told the nation that the situation was "under control" and that there was "no reason to panic".

In an interview aired late on Monday, the Defence Minister acknowledged that "there are risky scenarios" that "are possible and probable in the future".



> "But, as of today … such a threat doesn't exist."


Oleksiy Danilov, the secretary of Ukraine's National Security and Defence Council, echoed that sentiment, saying that the movement of Russian troops near Ukraine's border was "not news".

"As of today, we don't see any grounds for statements about a full-scale offensive on our country," Mr Danilov said Monday"











Biden says he could sanction Putin as Ukraine urges calm


United States President Joe Biden says he would consider imposing direct sanctions on Russian President Vladimir Putin if Russia invaded Ukraine.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 17, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> He doesn't have a clue.
> 
> Chinese government-sanctioned dirty money corrupting their democracy is his country's threat and he's angry at the US. It's so crazy only an Aussie could think that.
> 
> .


We caught some of them to! You need some laws to do that to id suggest. How am I angry at the US?


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 17, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> But I do understand that America is in the midst of insurrection and even maybe, just maybe the early stages of breakaway states or worse. I do.
> 
> Some of you think i'm anti American and that's far from the truth. The worlds democracies need America to be the guiding light, its protector. But it also needs to be held accountable. It needs to be held accountable because it is a democracy and it wields so much diverstating power. People who question and bring to light should be encouraged so that its people has more control over what its Gov does. It makes America and how its viewed and dealt with on a world scale much, much stronger.


So now, in 2022, we have to be held accountable? Because we're a guiding light?
*cough*bullshit*cough*
America has done what it does for 75 years. We've committed the grossest atrocities, subverted governments for our own gain, invaded countries we're not at war with, repeatedly and unconstitutionally. Drone strikes, SpecOps, cruise missles, all used on innocent civilians. We especially love to kill Afghan wedding parties, for some reason.

But now we're a guiding light that must be held accountable. lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 17, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> So now, in 2022, we have to be held accountable? Because we're a guiding light?
> *cough*bullshit*cough*
> America has done what it does for 75 years. We've committed the grossest atrocities, subverted governments for our own gain, invaded countries we're not at war with, repeatedly and unconstitutionally. Drone strikes, SpecOps, cruise missles, all used on innocent civilians. We especially love to kill Afghan wedding parties, for some reason.
> 
> But now we're a guiding light that must be held accountable. lol


Exactly. You can do much, much better.


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 17, 2022)

No, we can't. It is what it is. Now about that guiding light thing?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 17, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> No, we can't. It is what it is. Now about that guiding light thing?


Of cause America can. Especially with news and information being so close at hand these days. Look at the people who turned up to vote on the last Federal election. Americans do care. Americans such as yourself know your past, accept the past and are willing to make It better. I still think making voting compulsory would help no end.


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 18, 2022)

Ahhh, you suffer from the Leave it to Beaver or The Brady Bunch syndrome so many outside America fantasize about. That's lovely.

Third time, how has America been a guiding light to you?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> Ahhh, you suffer from the Leave it to Beaver or The Brady Bunch syndrome so many outside America fantasize about. That's lovely.
> 
> Third time, how has America been a guiding light to you?


haha! More like Futurama!

O it hasn't. Americas perhaps the most war like, lying, corrupt, intimidating, aggressive, arrogant country the worlds seen so far. But it can do better and it can become the guiding light it should of been.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> But I do understand that America is in the midst of insurrection and even maybe, just maybe the early stages of breakaway states or worse. I do.
> 
> Some of you think i'm anti American and that's far from the truth. The worlds democracies need America to be the guiding light, its protector. But it also needs to be held accountable. It needs to be held accountable because it is a democracy and it wields so much diverstating power. People who question and bring to light should be encouraged so that its people has more control over what its Gov does. It makes America and how its viewed and dealt with on a world scale much, much stronger.


Well hopefully once we are done with this foreign backed attack and oust people like your fellow countryman Rupert Murdoch (the guy that owns what 65% of the information flow you guys get) who is also helping in the destruction of our nation, we can be done hearing the Russian anti-American narrative coming out of people who say they are not anti-American (and doing us a favor by shit talking us nonstop).




Lucky Luke said:


> Feel free to do your own searching but its been reported a fair bit.
> 
> 
> "On Monday, Mr Zelensky told the nation that the situation was "under control" and that there was "no reason to panic".
> ...


The Russian's just shelled a bunch of little kids school in the hopes that they could trigger a false flag 'counter-attack' when the Ukrainians lit them up like they deserved. 

And here you are pushing like it is somehow America's fault.

That is


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> haha! More like Futurama!
> 
> O it hasn't. Americas perhaps the most war like, lying, corrupt, intimidating, aggressive, arrogant country the worlds seen so far. But it can do better and it can become the guiding light it should of been.


Nobody's perfect.

The US is the most powerful which isn't a bad thing & has chosen the role of the world's policeman, which has been a very good thing in the past. The Serbian Muslims can attest to that. That predisposes a country to be war like. But we're certainly not the most corrupt although it is getting much worse over the last few years. Legislators are addressing the corruption issue, at least one party is anyway. The most lying? No, absolutely not. Seriously how can you put the US behind countries with dictators or other democratic countries like Israel, Hungary, India, etc. Arrogant, absolutely. The role of guiding light is getting much more difficult because of the effectiveness of propaganda through social media. Let's hope it can return to that.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> haha! More like Futurama!
> 
> O it hasn't. Americas perhaps the most war like, lying, corrupt, intimidating, aggressive, arrogant country the worlds seen so far. But it can do better and it can become the guiding light it should of been.


Luke, please do something about the Murdochs! Those fuckers should be put on an island that has nothing but pomegranates.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Foreign powers have tried to interfere in elections for probably hundreds of years.
> 
> So Fogdog is having a go at Australia for bringing in a law to help prevent foreign intervention on elected officials and elections and the US has no laws in place despite it happening in at least (at the very least) the last two US Federal elections? You would think it would be a priority before the next election especially after the attempted take over of your democracy by the Republican party in attempting to instill a Dictator. Who is still free to run in the next election..
> 
> I don't know why Fogdog thinks its a bad law but I for one are happy its in place and it is identifying issues and prosecuting. I'm kinda shocked it hasn't been addressed by your lawmakers and people like Fogdog don't want it.


Unfortunately not every country has a top notch government and political system like Australia.


----------



## Moflow (Feb 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> And who is 'Chris Hughes'?











The Mirror: The Heart of Britain


Get the latest news, sport, celebrity gossip, TV, politics and lifestyle from The Mirror. Big stories with a big heart, always with you in mind.




www.mirror.co.uk







hanimmal said:


> Why should we trust what you posted is from a legit source?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Bidens been escalating the whole thing for weeks now. Biden says this, Biden threatens that. Even the leader of Ukraine has asked him to calm down as he is just making things worse. Guess its to try to make him look strong to the American people and booster his polls, Americans love a war. Guess Murdock is also fanning the flames. Dangerous game they are playing.


I would have thought the one amassing troops on the Ukrainian border was the one escalating things but I don’t have your insight.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> They started upgrading the A-10 warthog a couple years ago, suppose to be even more of a bad ass, they're deployed near Ukraine now. If the shirtless midget gets cute he will lose a lot of tanks and rocket launchers.


I really respect the A10 Warthog, it's built so well that our gov. and military can't get rid of it(they've tried). In order to use them against a capable adversary there would have to be a concentrated effort to take out air defenses and be escorted by fighters,if you just sent A10's in without attrition of air defenses,A LOT of A10's would be lost,the Russian's have a savage multi-layered air defense system accompanying there armor.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 18, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I would have thought the one amassing troops on the Ukrainian border was the one escalating things but I don’t have your insight.


Who is that guy,Americans don't love war, yeah we are a country w/too many guns and problems,but our warts are there for everyone to see, and we never conquered territory in wars,look at our relationship w/Japan all that nasty island fighting now a close ally.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 18, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I see Biden's repeated messaging about "invasion imminent" as a troll on Putin. I get the sense that Putin's strategy depended on US saying "oh nooooes, we'll negotiate, what do you want Vlad". Instead it's: "sources say false flag and invasion imminent. If you invade, we will take away your bankroll with sanctions and make all of Russia regret you were ever born" (OK, so not literally, artistic license and all that)


Biden is doing the best he can IMO,like he really needs this shit,I just hope all this BS he has to contend with before Vlad had a temper tantrum for attention added to it all,that he can keep his 78 yo mind in tact,damn the weight of all these issues on the man.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 18, 2022)

Moflow said:


> The Mirror: The Heart of Britain
> 
> 
> Get the latest news, sport, celebrity gossip, TV, politics and lifestyle from The Mirror. Big stories with a big heart, always with you in mind.
> ...


So that is a no?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Who is that guy,


Just some Aussie with a chip on his shoulder.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> But I do understand that America is in the midst of insurrection and even maybe, just maybe the early stages of breakaway states or worse. I do.
> 
> Some of you think i'm anti American and that's far from the truth. The worlds democracies need America to be the guiding light, its protector. But it also needs to be held accountable. It needs to be held accountable because it is a democracy and it wields so much diverstating power. People who question and bring to light should be encouraged so that its people has more control over what its Gov does. It makes America and how its viewed and dealt with on a world scale much, much stronger.


You answered your question America needs to be a protector right,maybe just maybe the fact that America's responsibility as a protector is the reason we've been involved in so many wars,WE certainly don't love or relish war,we bleed to,and I'm sure some American's wish we were just a medium size country,mind our bus,w/no responsibility,selfish and protected by 2 oceans w/2 friendly neighbors and just worry about ourselves but warts and all WE respond to injustice and try to help those in need.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 18, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Just some Aussie with a chip on his shoulder.


Gotcha,Aussies have a plucky spunk


----------



## Sativied (Feb 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'm defiantly not angry.


I love this. It's like saying you can try to piss me off, but I refuse to become angry. I know, just the most common spelling error and not what you meant but great t-shirt nonetheless.



CCGNZ said:


> look at our relationship w/Japan all that nasty island fighting now a close ally.


And as a result women no longer walk around topless and they have censored pixelated porn. Not sure if that evens out.


----------



## printer (Feb 18, 2022)

*US: Up to 190,000 Russian troops now along Ukraine border*
Ambassador Michael Carpenter said OPEC has found evidence that 169,000 to 190,000 Russian troops are now at the border, compared to the around 100,000 thought to be in the region on Jan. 30.

The numbers come from troops counted in Belarus, Crimea, Russia National Guard, Russian-backed separatists in Ukraine and other security units. 

“Colleagues, this is the most significant military mobilization in Europe since the Second World War,” Carpenter stated.

The report comes days after Russia claimed it was scaling back troops at the border, which western countries have found to be false. 

The ambassador, like other U.S. officials, also warned of false flag operations in Russia that could be used to spur an invasion. 

"We are aware that Russia is intent on creating a pretext to justify an invasion into Ukraine," Carpenter said. "Therefore, we must resolutely rebut the false narrative about a Ukrainian 'escalation,' which finds no evidence whatsoever in the reports of the OSCE’s Special Monitoring Mission."

Russia has rejected risk-reduction commitments under the Vienna document, with the OPEC calling on Russia to take multiple steps to reduce tensions in the area. 

Among the requests are answering specific questions about the buildup of troops and equipment, releasing information about all military operations near Ukraine and withdrawing troops. 

Russia has claimed they will not invade Ukraine as President Biden has warned of a “very high” chance of an attack. 








US: Up to 190,000 Russian troops now along Ukraine border


The U.S. envoy to the Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe (OSCE) on Friday detailed reports that up to 190,000 Russian troops are now along the Ukrainian border.Ambassador Michael …




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Feb 18, 2022)

*Russia announces nuclear forces drills amid rising tensions with Ukraine*
The drills will be used to display Russia’s nuclear arsenal, one of the biggest in the world, to other countries, The Associated Press reported. 

The announcement of the drills comes as the U.S. envoy to the Organization for Security and Co-operation (OSCE) in Europe said Russia has between 169,000 and 190,000 troops at Ukraine's border. On Jan. 30, that number was at 100,000 troops. 

"Colleagues, this is the most significant military mobilization in Europe since the Second World War," Ambassador Michael Carpenter stated.

Multiple U.S. officials, including President Biden, have warned of a “very high” chance that Russia could invade Ukraine. 

Earlier this week, Russia claimed they were scaling back their military presence on the border, an announcement that has been deemed false by Western countries. U.S. officials told The Washington Post it was a deliberate ruse to mislead the world. 

Secretary of State Antony Blinken on Thursday detailed possible false flag operations Russia could use in order to justify invading Ukraine.

"We are aware that Russia is intent on creating a pretext to justify an invasion into Ukraine," Carpenter said. "Therefore, we must resolutely rebut the false narrative about a Ukrainian 'escalation,' which finds no evidence whatsoever in the reports of the OSCE’s Special Monitoring Mission."

Violence erupted in Ukraine this week as Russian-backed separatists began a shelling operation on the village of Stanytsa Lugansk in the Luhansk region, reportedly hitting a school building.

Oksana Markarova, Ukraine’s ambassador to the U.S., called the act "a brutal violation of the cease-fire" agreement.

Biden will participate in a call with NATO leaders on Friday as NATO allies have bolstered their military presence, saying it is to deter Russian action. 

NATO allies have threatened harsh sanctions against Russia if it were to attack Ukraine, but the U.S. has maintained it will not send troops into Ukraine to fight.








Russia announces nuclear forces drills amid rising tensions with Ukraine


Russia has announced nuclear forces drills for this weekend amid rising tensions with Ukraine and Western warnings of an invasion of the former Soviet state.The drills will be used to display Russi…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 18, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I really respect the A10 Warthog, it's built so well that our gov. and military can't get rid of it(they've tried). In order to use them against a capable adversary there would have to be a concentrated effort to take out air defenses and be escorted by fighters,if you just sent A10's in without attrition of air defenses,A LOT of A10's would be lost,the Russian's have a savage multi-layered air defense system accompanying there armor.



More bullshit propaganda from the shirtless midget, the US would dominate the battlefield with their radar,drones and air power, look into the little skirmish in Syria about 4 years ago. Those forces with russian equipment and russian military advisers on the ground with them were wiped out in a few hours and not even a wounded US soldier. Russia is famous for showing off their latest tech which they exaggerate the capabilities of but very few are ever made and deployed,they can't afford it. I wouldn't want to invade a country the size of russia with a conventional ground war but defending Ukraine with air power is completely different. The shirtless midget isn't going to use nukes over ukraine, no one wins with nukes.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 18, 2022)

The shirtless midget is using the exact playbook he used in Georgia.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 18, 2022)

Remember that oil prices have been low for years and russias main source of money is oil and gas.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Remember that oil prices have been low for years and russias main source of money is oil and gas.


Just heard last night too that (surprise surprise) the Saudi's are not going to do anything to offset any shit Russia pulls.

It is almost like their 'gas war' during the last year of their puppet's term was all for show/Trump's reelection chances.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2022)

Here are some Russian FANTASY weapon systems, if you take a close look at them there are technical difficulties in realizing the fantasy. These things would be easily detectable remotely anyway. For instance, how would they deal with the advanced infantry units accompanying the armor? I think they put these videos out to try and impress the west, but this shit mass produced is more than a country with Russia's economy can do, provided they can even produce them to begin with.


----------



## HGCC (Feb 18, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Who is that guy,Americans don't love war, yeah we are a country w/too many guns and problems,but our warts are there for everyone to see, and we never conquered territory in wars,look at our relationship w/Japan all that nasty island fighting now a close ally.


I do think we set the stage and have policies to allow our business interests to conquer territory. Wars of dollars and culture.


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> . . . . . . . . and we never conquered territory in wars. . . . . . . . .


American history can be a good read. You might want to read the chapter on the Spanish American war, where we got Cuba, Puerto Rico, and as long as we could hold them, the Philippines and other Asian colonies. We did give Cuba most of their country back. We only kept Gitmo.

Then check out the Mexican American War, where after taking Texas, we needed more, so we invaded Mexico City and stayed there until Mexico "sold" us most of the south west real cheap.

From wiki wiki: 

Before the secession of Texas, Mexico comprised almost 1,700,000 sq mi (4,400,000 km2), but by 1849 it was just under 800,000 square miles (2,100,000 km2). Another 30,000 square miles (78,000 km2) were sold to the U.S. in the Gadsden Purchase of 1853, so the total reduction of Mexican territory was more than 55%, or 900,000 square miles (2,300,000 km2).[209] Although the annexed territory was about the size of Western Europe, it was sparsely populated. The land contained about 14,000 non-indigenous people in Alta California[210] and about 60,000 in Nuevo México,[211] as well as large Indian nations, such as the Papago, Pima, Puebloan, Navajo, Apache and many others. Although some native people relocated farther south in Mexico, the great majority remained in the U.S. territory. 

We would have taken more, but you know, there was too much pigmentation that would have come with the land.

More from wiki wiki:

Having won a decisive victory, the U.S. was divided on what the peace should entail. Now that the U.S. had gone far beyond the territorial gains it initially envisioned by invading central Mexico with its dense population, the question was raised whether to annex the entirety of Mexico. After the Wilmot Proviso, there was a lessening of fervor for the idea, but the taking of Mexico City had revived enthusiasm.[195] There were fierce objections in Congress to that on racial grounds. South Carolina Senator John C. Calhoun argued that absorbing Mexico would threaten U.S. institutions and the character of the country. "We have never dreamt of incorporating into our Union any but the Caucasian race—the free white race. To incorporate Mexico, would be the first instance of the kind, of incorporating an Indian race; for more than half of the Mexicans are Indians, and the other is composed chiefly of mixed tribes. I protest against such a union as that! Ours, sir, is the Government of a white race.... We are anxious to force free government on all; and I see that it has been urged ... that it is the mission of this country to spread civil and religious liberty over all the world, and especially over this continent. It is a great mistake."









Mexican–American War - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 18, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I really respect the A10 Warthog, it's built so well that our gov. and military can't get rid of it(they've tried). In order to use them against a capable adversary there would have to be a concentrated effort to take out air defenses and be escorted by fighters,if you just sent A10's in without attrition of air defenses,A LOT of A10's would be lost,the Russian's have a savage multi-layered air defense system accompanying there armor.


We have a lot of drones and anti radiation missiles (ARM). Send a few squads of drones in followed by F-22s with ARMs about 20 or 30 miles behind. Bye Bye radar, meet the A-10 once again for the first time


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 18, 2022)

I remember back in the good old days when liberals were anti-war and conservatives were the war mongers. Sure is a topsy-turvey world we live in these days.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 18, 2022)

Stop with your propaganda bullshit you nutjob, the GOP are in bed with the shirtless midget and that's why they want us to stay out of it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 18, 2022)

I guess the mental case has forgotten all those high ranking GOP trump supporting traitors spending the Fourth of July in Moscow like they were on a family vacation.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I remember back in the good old days when liberals were anti-war and conservatives were the war mongers. Sure is a topsy-turvey world we live in these days.


Tell us about it. Do you remember when Republicans were pro democracy?

Good times.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Nobody's perfect.
> 
> The US is the most powerful which isn't a bad thing & has chosen the role of the world's policeman, which has been a very good thing in the past. The Serbian Muslims can attest to that. That predisposes a country to be war like. But we're certainly not the most corrupt although it is getting much worse over the last few years. Legislators are addressing the corruption issue, at least one party is anyway. The most lying? No, absolutely not. Seriously how can you put the US behind countries with dictators or other democratic countries like Israel, Hungary, India, etc. Arrogant, absolutely. The role of guiding light is getting much more difficult because of the effectiveness of propaganda through social media. Let's hope it can return to that.


Point taken. But the Christian Serbs would disagree with you


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Luke, please do something about the Murdochs! Those fuckers should be put on an island that has nothing but pomegranates.


We got rid of him and he became an American citizen. Shame his empire will go to Lachlan and not Elisabeth or Grace.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 18, 2022)

injinji said:


> Just a thought I had (after hearing it on NPR). Putin might be trying to out some of our spies. The way it could work is to tell one person a certain set of number or dates or what ever. Then you wait and see if those are publicly released. President Joe Rob needs to tread carefully. Well placed spies are hard to come by.


Tom Clancy has described this tactic under the heading Canary Trap. Salt your bait with weird words, then wait to see if they are propagated.


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 18, 2022)

I loved Tom Clancy back when he wrote his own novels.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Unfortunately not every country has a top notch government and political system like Australia.


I wish we did. Trouble is Politics on RIU revolve around America in the majority so that's what we talk about.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

Sativied said:


> I love this. It's like saying you can try to piss me off, but I refuse to become angry. I know, just the most common spelling error and not what you meant but great t-shirt nonetheless.


No just a common spelling error. I make heaps of them as everybody on here knows. Spelling and math i struggle with. Thank God for spell check and calculators.


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 18, 2022)

Yeah, it couldn't be that America is involved in ALL the twists and turns of world politics


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 18, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> I loved Tom Clancy back when he wrote his own novels.


Yeah the stuff since then seems like video prose.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> No just a common spelling error. I make heaps of them as everybody on here knows. Spelling and math i struggle with. Thank God for spell check and calculators.


Spellcheck lies.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Gotcha,Aussies have a plucky spunk


We are a simple people. Tell it how it is.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Who is that guy,Americans don't love war, yeah we are a country w/too many guns and problems,but our warts are there for everyone to see, and we never conquered territory in wars,look at our relationship w/Japan all that nasty island fighting now a close ally.


Then why do you make so many of them?
You have conquered territory. Hawaii and the Marshall Islands for eg ( i think you gave the Marshall islands back after lots of nuclear bomb tests). But much like Australia isn't all of America only a product of the wars with the original inhabitants that you conquered and stole the land from?

Interesting read : https://www.latimes.com/projects/marshall-islands-nuclear-testing-sea-level-rise/


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I remember back in the good old days when liberals were anti-war and conservatives were the war mongers. Sure is a topsy-turvey world we live in these days.


I said something similar awhile back and got crucified on here..lol


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I said something similar awhile back and got crucified on here..lol


By a bunch of self-proclaimed "liberals" no doubt. I'm trying to understand when exactly the dynamic of "liberal" shifted away from the idea of being willing to respect or accept behavior or opinions different from one's own, to authoritarianism and alienation towards those outside of the herd.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> By a bunch of self-proclaimed "liberals" no doubt. I'm trying to understand when exactly the dynamic of "liberal" shifted away from the idea of being willing to respect or accept behavior or opinions different from one's own, to authoritarianism and alienation towards those outside of the herd.


There's very few Liberals on RIU. Mostly conservatives that chant party lines day after day. Even fewer free thinkers.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> By a bunch of self-proclaimed "liberals" no doubt. I'm trying to understand when exactly the dynamic of "liberal" shifted away from the idea of being willing to respect or accept behavior or opinions different from one's own, to authoritarianism and alienation towards those outside of the herd.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5087677
> 
> The Russian's just shelled a bunch of little kids school in the hopes that they could trigger a false flag 'counter-attack' when the Ukrainians lit them up like they deserved.
> 
> ...


The Ukraine vs Pro Russian Separatists conflict has been going on for years. It's lovely that you have taken an interest the last few weeks but this stuff has been going on for awhile. Its why so many on this thread has said that Russia wont invade. I Did not say that this conflict is Americas fault and you know this. I said that Biden is using it to try to bolster his poll numbers. War usually helps the incumbent leader.


----------



## mooray (Feb 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> By a bunch of self-proclaimed "liberals" no doubt. I'm trying to understand when exactly the dynamic of "liberal" shifted away from the idea of being willing to respect or accept behavior or opinions different from one's own, to authoritarianism and alienation towards those outside of the herd.


Can't speak for everyone, but for me the main problem which may give one that perception has to do with the frustration of republicans trying to fit objectively wrong ideas under the label of "different", as if something like racism and bigotry are just "different". They do this as a means of trying to manipulate silence from those that oppose their "different" ideas.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

mooray said:


> Can't speak for everyone, but for me the main problem which may give one that perception has to do with the frustration of republicans trying to fit objectively wrong ideas under the label of "different", as if something like racism and bigotry are just "different". They do this as a means of trying to manipulate silence from those that oppose their "different" ideas.


I think a few people on here just get a kick out of chasing the same old arguments around and around a round room trying to find someone to bail up in a corner. When they have trouble trying to do that its insults and innuendos and putting words in to people's mouths. Typical Conservative behaviour.
I don't think the majority of Americans realize how conservative their country, views and politics are.


----------



## mooray (Feb 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I think a few people on here just get a kick out of chasing the same old arguments around and around a round room trying to find someone to bail up in a corner. When they have trouble trying to do that its insults and innuendos and putting words in to people's mouths. Typical Conservative behaviour.
> I don't think the majority of Americans realize how conservative their country, views and politics are.


Completely agree with that last sentence in particular.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

mooray said:


> Completely agree with that last sentence in particular.


Its a world wide trend atm with righter leaning politics.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> The Ukraine vs Pro Russian Separatists conflict has been going on for years. It's lovely that you have taken an interest the last few weeks but this stuff has been going on for awhile. Its why so many on this thread has said that Russia wont invade. I Did not say that this conflict is Americas fault and you know this. I said that Biden is using it to try to bolster his poll numbers. War usually helps the incumbent leader.


So just believe you because you say so? 

There is no way that I had made a thread about Russia's false flag attack on Ukraine in 2019 right? 



After all the anti-American horse shit you have put out here, we should not see your lie about Biden for what it is?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> So just believe you because you say so?
> 
> There is no way that I had made a thread about Russia's false flag attack on Ukraine in 2019 right?
> 
> ...


No you should not believe me because i say so... This is a discussion. People often don't agree when discussing things. Its normal and human and adult.
But why has the Ukraine leader said something similar?
Does Biden need better polls?
Does a war usually help the encumbered President?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

Just reading up on the Marshal islands, its an interesting topic.
Have a read if you get time


"Between 1946 and 1958, the United States detonated 67 nuclear bombs on, in and above the Marshall Islands — vaporizing whole islands, carving craters into its shallow lagoons and exiling hundreds of people from their homes. "

"The Times has learned, also conducted a dozen biological weapons tests and dumped 130 tons of soil from an irradiated Nevada testing site. It then deposited the atoll’s most lethal debris and soil into the dome "

"Now the concrete coffin, which locals call “the Tomb,” is at risk of collapsing from rising seas and other effects of climate change. Tides are creeping up its sides, advancing higher every year as distant glaciers melt and ocean waters rise. "

"“The United States is entirely responsible for the nuclear testing there, and its emissions have contributed more to climate change than those from any other country.”

"U.S. government documents from the time show that officials weighed the potential hazards of radiation exposure against “the current low morale of the natives” and a “risk of an onset of indolence.” "









How the U.S. betrayed the Marshall Islands, kindling the next nuclear disaster


The U.S. buried nuclear waste in the Pacific after WWII. It’s close to resurfacing.




www.latimes.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> No you should not believe me because i say so... This is a discussion. People often don't agree when discussing things. Its normal and human and adult.
> But why has the Ukraine leader said something similar?
> Does Biden need better polls?


Biden is only keeping Putin in check, basically saying to him.."we know <wink>" bout all the BS your putting out there....and it is BS, seriously. 

The Ukrainian doesn't want a war, they're foriegn ministry as said:

"Ukrainian nationals reside on both sides of the contact line. Their peace, security and well-being are an absolute priority for Ukraine. 
Allegations that the Ukrainian government intends to launch an offensive operation in the temporarily occupied territories of Donetsk and Luhansk regions are divorced from reality.
Ukraine is also not conducting or planning any sabotage acts in Donbas.
We categorically reject the attempts of Russia to aggravate the already tense security situation. We remain firmly committed to politico-diplomatic settlement and, together with our partners, maximise efforts to reduce the tension and keep the situation in line with diplomatic dialogue.
In contrast, we observe the Russian Federation unfolding its campaign to disseminate massive disinformation, increasing shelling of Ukrainian positions and civilian infrastructure, using the weapons banned by the Minsk Agreements, and escalating the security situation."


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 18, 2022)

Europe is screwed with no way out, let's look at their choices.
Energy, buy it from russia or the middle east or do nuclear and renewables which would be very regional, first two suck and I don't think they have the money to do 3 on a large scale. The US will try to put a band aide on things with some LNG but can't supply all their needs.
Climate change will see large areas of northern Africa and the middle east becoming unlivable, they will see more mass migrations from those areas and can't afford to take care of them.
Conflict with russia, the shirtless midget thinks he needs to go back to the days of Genghis Khan when it comes to borders which means USSR. So the conflict is just ramping up and if the EU start fighting amongst themselves how long will the US support them?
That's just 3 topics that their dealing with and no good way out of any of them, they also have a aging population.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> No you should not believe me because i say so... This is a discussion. People often don't agree when discussing things. Its normal and human and adult.
> But why has the Ukraine leader said something similar?
> Does Biden need better polls?
> Does a war usually help the encumbered President?


Hmm, why has a leader of a country with almost 200,000 enemy troops with vastly overwhelming firepower pointed right at them not been more combative towards the actions of a dictator that is currently making up false troll attacks to pretend like they have a reason to invade them?

Wow seller logic from a countryman of Rupert Murdoch.

Equally impressive logic is that somehow this is Biden doing this to help his poll numbers when he is not up for election until about 3 years form now, and the next election that you are probably pretending is relevant is in about a year. And you know what is great for poll numbers? Bullshit false flag invasions that lead to economic drags like gas prices being increased.

The stupidity that you pretend others have to sell the bullshit Russian lies is pretty insulting.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Biden is only keeping Putin in check, basically saying to him.."we know <wink>" bout all the BS your putting out there....and it is BS, seriously.
> 
> The Ukrainian doesn't want a war, they're foriegn ministry as said:


I think Putin is playing with Biden and Biden is looking rather foolish. Biden is trying to look like a strong leader that the republicans see him as not being and accused him of not being last election. Usually a strong war like leader is popular with the Republicans but the Republicans are tired of constant wars so I'm not sure its going to have the effect on the polls he thought it might.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Hmm, why has a leader of a country with almost 200,000 enemy troops with vastly overwhelming firepower pointed right at them not been more combative towards the actions of a dictator that is currently making up false troll attacks to pretend like they have a reason to invade them?
> 
> Wow seller logic from a countryman of Rupert Murdoch.
> 
> ...


Murdoch is an American citizen. He is no longer Australian.

He really is in your head isn't he? You menton him a few times a day.

Biden needs decent poll numbers. Its Politics and poll numbers is what politics are about.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I think Putin is playing with Biden and Biden is looking rather foolish. Biden is trying to look like a strong leader that the republicans see him as not being and accused him of not being last election. Usually a strong war like leader is popular with the Republicans but the Republicans are tired of constant wars so I'm not sure its going to have the effect on the polls he thought it might.


Your a Vlad fan and it's distorting yer perspective.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Murdoch is an American citizen. he is no longer Australian.


Yeah and Ted Cruz is no longer Canadian, but we still bear the shame for spawning it!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Your a Vlad fan and it's distorting yer perspective.


Not at all. Ive read a couple of his Biographies. No one could like the man after reading about him.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I think Putin is playing with Biden and Biden is looking rather foolish. Biden is trying to look like a strong leader that the republicans see him as not being and accused him of not being last election. Usually a strong war like leader is popular with the Republicans but the Republicans are tired of constant wars so I'm not sure its going to have the effect on the polls he thought it might.


Cool methpost, what the f do you really mean?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yeah and Ted Cruz is no longer Canadian, but we still bear the shame for spawning it!


true.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Cool methpost, what the f do you really mean?


Politics is a weird and strange game? That there's more to what happens that meets the eye? That Biden is reacting to Putin rather the Putin reacting to Biden?


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 18, 2022)

Republicans love war when they are running things but their wars involve something of value, natural resources, if there's a pile of money involved they will make up a reason to go to war for the control of it. Democrats go to war over treaties, there's no money in that so the GOP don't go along.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 18, 2022)

Major gas pipeline was blown up, I smell midget false flag.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Politics is a weird and strange game? That there's more to what happens that meets the eye? That Biden is reacting to Putin rather the Putin reacting to Biden?


Cool story, thanks for sharing


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 18, 2022)

Second explosion.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Murdoch is an American citizen. He is no longer Australian.
> 
> He really is in your head isn't he? You menton him a few times a day.
> 
> Biden needs decent poll numbers. Its Politics and poll numbers is what politics are about.


yeah owns 60+% of your nation's information providers, and has been conducting a all out propaganda war in all the english speaking countries. So yeah, he is pretty important cog in the bullshit war on democracy.

lol at your continued Biden trolling. It is really really desperately stupid that you keep clinging to it (unless you are just obviously trolling and not bothering to actually think about the facts that I stated). But whatever man, keep on selling that Russian narrative and pretending like a Murdoch troll that disregards reality.



Lucky Luke said:


> I think Putin is playing with Biden and Biden is looking rather foolish. Biden is trying to look like a strong leader that the republicans see him as not being and accused him of not being last election. Usually a strong war like leader is popular with the Republicans but the Republicans are tired of constant wars so I'm not sure its going to have the effect on the polls he thought it might.


'Playing' by moving almost 200k troops onto a neighboring countries border that Russia has been attacking for almost a decade, and having their terrorists blow holes in little kids schools.

Nice one.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Major gas pipeline was blown up, I smell midget false flag.


he's been doing that a lot lately.....what org is posting that btw


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> yeah owns 60+% of your nation's information providers, and has been conducting a all out propaganda war in all the english speaking countries. So yeah, he is pretty important cog in the bullshit war on democracy.
> 
> lol at your continued Biden trolling. It is really really desperately stupid that you keep clinging to it (unless you are just obviously trolling and not bothering to actually think about the facts that I stated). But whatever man, keep on selling that Russian narrative and pretending like a Murdoch troll that disregards reality.


Yes, i'm well aware of Murdoch and his media control. You really don't need to tell me every day.

I'm not sure if talking about Biden in a political sense is trolling. I understand that your very conservative and a big fan of Biden and really dislike any criticism of him but this is the Politics section. 
Here are his Poll numbers: 








How Popular Is Joe Biden?


Latest polls on President Joe Biden’s approval ratings




projects.fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 18, 2022)

Finding links on twitter


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 18, 2022)

Looks like the crazy midget is doing it, here comes war.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yes, i'm well aware of Murdoch and his media control. You really don't need to tell me every day.
> 
> I'm not sure if talking about Biden in a political sense is trolling. I understand that your very conservative and a big fan of Biden and really dislike any criticism of him but this is the Politics section.
> Here are his Poll numbers:
> ...


Do you ever feel stupid when you say things that are so provably false?



Who gives a shit about what his poll numbers are? Do we need to start finding some nipple rubbing gifs for you next? His election is years away, and if nothing else higher gas prices from the bullshit war Putin is trying to trigger is far worse for them.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Biden needs decent poll numbers. Its Politics and poll numbers is what politics are about.


----------



## printer (Feb 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yes, i'm well aware of Murdoch and his media control. You really don't need to tell me every day.
> 
> I'm not sure if talking about Biden in a political sense is trolling. I understand that your very conservative and a big fan of Biden and really dislike any criticism of him but this is the Politics section.
> Here are his Poll numbers:
> ...


People expect their leaders to keep them happy. They do not realize it until they are unhappy. Even when their leader has no control over the situation they will blame him. That is politics.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 18, 2022)

Hard to believe this will stay inside Ukraine's borders.


----------



## printer (Feb 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Hard to believe this will stay inside Ukraine's borders.


Put up some snow fences and mark the outside territory as out of bounds.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Hard to believe this will stay inside Ukraine's borders.


So be it, it's on Vlad's head alone and might end up costing him it. Joe and the national security community have a hard on for Vlad and his buddies and IMHO are horney to kick start cold war 2 and to kick Vlad in the teeth. If they go into Ukraine it might just be a partial invasion, just to see what he can get away with.

I would look for Vlad and oligarch assets such as money in bank accounts in the west to disappear over the next few weeks. Other action might be to seize Russian owned real-estate in America and other Russian owned assets that could even include Trumps golf courses FFS! Vlad and his buddies have probably stashed a trillion dollars worth of wealth in the west in the past decade or so. It would be the end of the nordstream2 and all other pipeline projects, Russia being kicked out of the world banking system. I figure we should cut every internet cable going into Russia that we can, it might not cut them off, but it will slow connections to the outside world to a crawl. The average Russian makes $400/mth and they will be lucky to have a job in a few months, much less make $100/mth.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 18, 2022)

It's all over. Says right here, January 2022.



That was one sneaky invasion. India Times got the scoop.


----------



## printer (Feb 18, 2022)

*US Says Russia Was Responsible for Cyberattack Against Ukrainian Banks*
Russian military intelligence was behind the recent spate of distributed denial of service (DDoS) attacks that briefly knocked Ukrainian banking and government websites offline, a senior U.S. official said Friday.

Deputy National Security Advisor Anne Neuberger told journalists at the White House that Washington was seeking to hold Russia to account for its aggressive moves in cyberspace.

"Russia likes to move in the shadows and counts on a long process of attribution," Neuberger said. "In light of that, we're moving quickly to attribute the DDoS attacks. We believe the Russian government is responsible for widespread attacks on Ukrainian banks this week."
Neuberger said that Americans have data showing that infrastructure connected with Russia's military agency, generally known as the GRU, "was seen transmitting high volumes of communication to Ukraine-based IP addresses and domains.”

Russia has denied any role.








US Says Russia Was Responsible for Cyberattack Against Ukrainian Banks


Russian military intelligence was behind the recent spate of distributed denial of service (DDoS) attacks that briefly knocked Ukrainian banking and government websites offline, a senior U.S. official said Friday.




www.newsmax.com





peanut gallery

Welfare Trailer Trash
The only way that we could know Russia is hacking and doing cyber attacks,is because we are spying on them and doing major hacking and cyber attacks against them.

Edifying the Needful
While the Canadian & US governments do the same to those people who don't agree with them. Want proof? Turdeau is illegally seizing bank accounts of the freedom convoy...

Dembonics
And the US knows it was connected to the Russian military infrastructure because?...That's right, the US is spying on the Russian military.

BLMmadeYouAminorUSWhiteKid
Unless there is proof...........Donald Trump won the election. See the logic, there?

Romantom
Oh the price we will pay for Hunter getting paid by Russia and Ukraine. Yet to hear from his Chinese employers.

MTSNJ
Biden you telling lies again, c'mon dementia, time for a new nappy.

Steven Wilson
It came from a senior US Official.
Another words... the CIA Propaganda Machine.

Can you get much dumber?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 18, 2022)

printer said:


> *US Says Russia Was Responsible for Cyberattack Against Ukrainian Banks*
> Russian military intelligence was behind the recent spate of distributed denial of service (DDoS) attacks that briefly knocked Ukrainian banking and government websites offline, a senior U.S. official said Friday.
> 
> Deputy National Security Advisor Anne Neuberger told journalists at the White House that Washington was seeking to hold Russia to account for its aggressive moves in cyberspace.
> ...


wonder how many of them are the same troll farmer...be funny if there were threads where they're just trolling each other on hundreds of devices....


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 18, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> No, we can't. It is what it is. Now about that guiding light thing?


Is luke talking about plasma beings? If so, I might take him off ignore. Hey, @Lucky Luke tell us about plasma beings.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The shirtless midget isn't going to use nukes over ukraine, no one wins with nukes.


But then, is this really over Ukraine? And you can’t declare someone as insane/crazy and at the same time expect that person to let something like rationality get in the way. So many potential motivations for Putin are suggested, many seem plausible but none reasonable or smart. Seems more emotionally fueled or plain madness. His idea of what it means to ‘win’ might not be quite what we consider a win. And just as with Nazi Germany, people tend to assume a dictatorship is strictly ran and the leader has ultimate control down to every button that can be pushed, but in reality it’s a shitshow where any chain of command is unstable. Wouldn’t be the first time some Russian dumb & dumber touch buttons they shouldn’t.









MH17 Ukraine plane crash: What we know


In July 2014, a Malaysian airliner crashed in Ukraine en route from Amsterdam to Kuala Lumpur. What do we know about what happened to flight MH17?



www.bbc.com





Putin sure is feeling safe behind his nukes. Meddling in US and other elections, cyber attacks on wealthy and powerful nations, attacking neighbors, messing with the global economy while we try to recover from an ongoing pandemic… Just doesn’t seem like a strategy that will benefit Russia or Putin. Just pisses people off yet that doesn’t seem to be a concern of Putin.


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 18, 2022)

Sativied said:


> But then, is this really over Ukraine? And you can’t declare someone as insane/crazy and at the same time expect that person to let something like rationality get in the way. So many potential motivations for Putin are suggested, many seem plausible but none reasonable or smart. Seems more emotionally fueled or plain madness. His idea of what it means to ‘win’ might not be quite what we consider a win. And just as with Nazi Germany, people tend to assume a dictatorship is strictly ran and the leader has ultimate control down to every button that can be pushed, but in reality it’s a shitshow where any chain of command is unstable. Wouldn’t be the first time some Russian dumb & dumber touch buttons they shouldn’t.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When things threaten your trillion dollar empire, crazy or not, you figure it out


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 18, 2022)

Sativied said:


> But then, is this really over Ukraine? And you can’t declare someone as insane/crazy and at the same time expect that person to let something like rationality get in the way. So many potential motivations for Putin are suggested, many seem plausible but none reasonable or smart. Seems more emotionally fueled or plain madness. His idea of what it means to ‘win’ might not be quite what we consider a win. And just as with Nazi Germany, people tend to assume a dictatorship is strictly ran and the leader has ultimate control down to every button that can be pushed, but in reality it’s a shitshow where any chain of command is unstable. Wouldn’t be the first time some Russian dumb & dumber touch buttons they shouldn’t.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So,

Let's assume Putin is a genius. How about this:













Nah, sorry, can't go there.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 18, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> When things threaten your trillion dollar empire, crazy or not, you figure it out


Some Russian troll was knocking about in this forum stirring up shit and telling us how stupid we all are. I took some interest in trolling back and talked about Putin's dirty money taken out of Russia to the detriment of the people of Russia. Of course, he snarked all over that. After I wildly exaggerated the size of Putin's illegal money empire by about $2.5 trillion, the troll laughed at me and said it's "only $200 Billion". 

I can't make this shit up.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 18, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> When things threaten your trillion dollar empire, crazy or not, you figure it out


Putin doing it for the money is one of those motivations that seem both very plausible and dumb (of him) at the same time. The wealth/dollars is just a means to have power. So that merely shifts the problem, power to do what? To gain more money/power? There has to be an ultimate reason or explanation for this extremely irresponsible and risky behavior. Probably something very simple. Maybe he was a vertically challenged fat kid with man boobs who got called a midget a lot and he’s overcompensating now. Or maybe something stranger than fiction, he think he’s the reincarnation of Catherine the Great (added Belarus, Crimea, Ukraine and a few other areas to the Russian Empire). Either way, seems like he himself is the greatest threat to whatever he values most.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 18, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Putin doing it for the money is one of those motivations that seem both very plausible and dumb (of him) at the same time. The wealth/dollars is just a means to have power. So that merely shifts the problem, power to do what? To gain more money/power? There has to be an ultimate reason or explanation for this extremely irresponsible and risky behavior. Probably something very simple. Maybe he was a vertically challenged fat kid with man boobs who got called a midget a lot and he’s overcompensating now. Or maybe something stranger than fiction, he think he’s the reincarnation of Catherine the Great (added Belarus, Crimea, Ukraine and a few other areas to the Russian Empire). Either way, seems like he himself is the greatest threat to whatever he values most.


there's a legend that Catherine died while attempting to have sex with a horse....perhaps pootin' could try that?



Sativied said:


> seems like he himself is the greatest threat to whatever he values most.


just like trump...


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Feb 19, 2022)

Text based rambling, thats all my post here is, I won't even bother spellchecking 


I've been listening to CCP and Russian state medias for years, via the media in their own countries (sometimes, part of my job). 

The message the CCP gave out; that they are allied with Russia (East) and not the US (West). That should raise alarm bells.
The fact the CCP stated they will 'remove the US from Asia' (probably, starting with the Solomon Islands). 
How they are going to do that, is the trick:.
The CCP and somewhat Russia (in 2022) will attempt to show the world that Communism/dictatorship/their leadership is superior to democracy/US etc. They plan to do this by showing the disharmony in the US (and elsewhere) over the years. 
Note: 
the CCP (and Russia) funded many 'groups' ..idiots; on both the Left+Right of politics, that caused 'issues' in the US. 
CCP+Russia, have done this for years. Look into that. 
Worse, they (and other enemy countries) have been recording every digital image online, from the troubles in the US and elsewhere (over the years). 
And, now use that imagery to support things like segregation, population culling, banning feminism etc. As do, all their allies.
They have that imagery, stored in their media vaults, for thousands of years to come. 
Just imagine, the effects on future society the media imagery will have (the first time inhibitory this is truly possible).

The internet after-all, is actually a primitive form of time travel (those of us in the High Tech sector, know this too well).

Did I mention, the US told/taught the CCP a lot about its security systems (including procedures used by fbi+cia etc). 
Happened when the US showed the CCP how to 'spy' on Russia. That, was a great play! Not. 
This, happened a time back (before all this kicked off).

Why are they getting feisty now?
Russia has 'rebuilt' itself and Putin wants as much of Soviet Russia back as possible. 
The CCP (China) want to whole Silk Road back and the world rule they once had . You know the rule, the one they had before Imperial Britain took it away from them ..all that time back (the deeper truths, of the original Opium wars). 
Did I mention the CCP already stated the Opium trade again? Its called the 'fentanyl epidemic' now.

And all that Russian rebuilding, thanks to EU corruption (corrupt member countries, funnelled Billions of Western public money into Russia to rebuild it). One of the more 'secret' reasons, the UK left.
Then, the EU countries (including the UK) became dependant on Russian gas (compounding the problem). 
Putin, is probably the richest man in the world about now.

As for the CCP, they have taken the entire industrial complex of the West. 
Bought much of the machinary and shipped it to China. And, they know how to make the rest.
Thats what you need, if you are going to start a war. Industrial infrastructure to build weapons!!
They also have the largest standing armies (albeit, inexperienced)
Their infiltration of the West; via land investment, corruption of political figures, news networks, the famous, and even the public. 
All that, gives them confidence

The final dirty secret:
The fact that all the allied countries with Russia and China ..were allied with Nazis Germany in WW2. 
And, remained allied with Nazis Germany after WW2 (to this day, in fact). These countries are even in, South America too.
They all have national socialist ideologies, from ..can you guess yet?
China, believes the Han people are a superior to all others. They cull minorities in concentration camps, they openly state they wish to 'create a super/master race' (via genetics) . I could go on, but I hope you understand by now.

Then, theres whats going down in the Middle East; 
the weapons our enemies are giving to Iran (and others). 
And the fact the US has dropped its guard, so Iran is alarming. 
Thats going to be fun, for Israel ..and many others.

There are many other facts to this game of 'Go' we find ourselves playing (thats the real game we are playing here). 
The parallels with the lead up to WW2, are stark. 

But, this coming potential war, will not be 'nuclear' (only at its end, might that happen). 
It will be (as I was taught, serving) Biological primarily. The public truly has no idea what weapons are out there. The public has an exceptional limited view of it (and this work/secrecy has been going on since WW2!)

All the heads knew (going back to the Cold War) ..WW3 was going to start with Biological attacks. 
The public, were always 'seeded' with the nuclear view (a 'mushroom cloud' will appear in their minds eye when WW3 is mentioned).
That, was just to maintain 'fear'. The truth, is something else entirely.

Did I mention countries, in deep secret, have been building 'extinction level event' bases (around the world). These horrible things are meant to replace the old nuclear bases. The best of them, are placed in locations where animal life survived certain extinction events.
Many countries were up to it, over the decades. I think, its given some of them undue confidence, to start the next big one. 
But, we'll see. 

As my 90 year old dad always says (I come from a long line of professional, military people) -
"Kay Sera Sera! ..get on with your life. Don't worry about it son, I guarantee; you can't change anything and ..won't even feel a thing when it happens"

Horrible ramble, I know. But, there is stuff to 'unpack' in there. Just have to keep details, vague


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 19, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> We have a lot of drones and anti radiation missiles (ARM). Send a few squads of drones in followed by F-22s with ARMs about 20 or 30 miles behind. Bye Bye radar, meet the A-10 once again for the first time


That's pretty much how the game goes,you send drones which are way more disposable than a piloted aircraft,try to get a fix on radar locations and blind the system destroying the radars,the game is more complex than that but that is the basic goal. But as I've said before Putin KNOWS he would suffer defeat in a all out conventional war w/the West,he has admitted this,then he brags about his new ICBM's etc.,when he is close to checkmate he will simply order buttons pressed and kick over the chessboard,that is why just thinking about actual battle w/Russia is CRAZY,which is why Biden emphasizes that 1. no US forces in Ukraine and 2.no rescue missions for US citizens that don't leave Ukraine, he knows that a US/NATO vs. Russia confrontation will result in mushroom clouds.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 19, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's all over. Says right here, January 2022.
> 
> View attachment 5088222
> 
> That was one sneaky invasion. India Times got the scoop.


Looks like a map from 1944.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> We are a simple people. Tell it how it is.


I've always liked Aussies,a trusted ally,my term means I think you are people w/spirit and the US/AUS. connection is that both our country's are founded by people sick of the English king, in US the people left England in Australia the people were banned from England.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 19, 2022)

Puff_Dragon said:


> Text based rambling, thats all my post here is, I won't even bother spellchecking
> 
> 
> I've been listening to CCP and Russian state medias for years, via the media in their own countries (sometimes, part of my job).
> ...


Fuck them both, Dictators are going to do what dictators are going to do unfortunately.

I don't find it a coincidence that both of these countries are the ones Snowden smuggled the NSA files to after he stole them.

China fucked themselves with the 'one child policy', and Russia got caught out when they fucked up by picking Trump (because he couldn't keep his mouth shut and exposed them utterly), and are screwed when the world moves away from burning shit for fuel. So it makes sense that they are doing one last gasp to try to stay relevant before the wheels fall off.

btw, is that how you came across the Convoy stuff to make a thread about it? I was curious about that.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So be it, it's on Vlad's head alone and might end up costing him it. Joe and the national security community have a hard on for Vlad and his buddies and IMHO are horney to kick start cold war 2 and to kick Vlad in the teeth. If they go into Ukraine it might just be a partial invasion, just to see what he can get away with.
> 
> I would look for Vlad and oligarch assets such as money in bank accounts in the west to disappear over the next few weeks. Other action might be to seize Russian owned real-estate in America and other Russian owned assets that could even include Trumps golf courses FFS! Vlad and his buddies have probably stashed a trillion dollars worth of wealth in the west in the past decade or so. It would be the end of the nordstream2 and all other pipeline projects, Russia being kicked out of the world banking system. I figure we should cut every internet cable going into Russia that we can, it might not cut them off, but it will slow connections to the outside world to a crawl. The average Russian makes $400/mth and they will be lucky to have a job in a few months, much less make $100/mth.


Man,that would cause some PAIN,I believe the Russian response would be some serious cyber pushback(boom boom out go the lights),a pragmatic solution is for Biden to call Pres. Xi and tell him to lean on his buddy a little about this lunacy Russia is contemplating,China doesn't need the economic clusterFK that could be unleashed if this thing blows up. The ramifications of all this punch and counterpunch stuff is going to be PAIN for all involved.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 19, 2022)

Puff_Dragon said:


> Text based rambling, thats all my post here is, I won't even bother spellchecking
> 
> 
> I've been listening to CCP and Russian state medias for years, via the media in their own countries (sometimes, part of my job).
> ...


WOW man,I'm truly horrified by that


----------



## injinji (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Looks like a map from 1944.


If you ignore the location, what frightens me is that it looks like a map from 1939.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If you ignore the location, what frightens me is that it looks like a map from 1939.


I was thinking pincers coming from the east. If you ignore location, 1940 works too.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If you ignore the location, what frightens me is that it looks like a map from 1939.





CunningCanuk said:


> I was thinking pincers coming from the east. If you ignore location, 1940 works too.


That's why I posted it.

This is a cold war, not a hot one, unless you live in an area where Putin's Russia is conducting a proxy war against the entire Western world. The imagery was meant to trigger us into envisioning WW2. IMO.

So now he's doing what North Korea is doing with his missiles. Think about that. A teensy country with zero influence in the world has one knob to turn, so they work that thing hard.

People are triggering on nuclear war. The population of Russia are practicing duck, cover and kiss your ass goodbye drills. It's scary, I'm affected too. I accept the possibility that I could be wrong but haven't yet seen what would change my mind. I still think that Russia will not invade Ukraine.

Putin has put himself into a position he can't win unless the West fucks up. He's not a genius but he is pretty smart and knows his psy ops. So, what is he doing?

Putin, his oligarchs, US billionaires, Murdoch, Trump's corrupted GOP, all of them must be shitting their pants when they see how much progress Biden and Democrats have managed in less than one year.

I think his strategy is to give a nudge to his allies in the GOP so that the US voting population gives Republicans a resounding victory in Congress this fall. This whole war thing is a distraction and grist for the right wing media mill to paint Democrats as war mongers.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 19, 2022)

If Putin really wanted Ukraine and was worried about what the US would do, he would have attacked when his clown prince was in the White House.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> If Putin really wanted Ukraine and was worried about what the US would do, he would have attacked when his clown prince was in the White House.


That does seem like a big missed opportunity. Maybe Vladad was hoping for a second term (by That Russian Asset in the Oval Room) and four more relaxed years to pursue his absolutist ambitions.
Neener.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 19, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Putin, his oligarchs, US billionaires, Murdoch, Trump's corrupted GOP, all of them must be shitting their pants when they see how much progress Biden and Democrats have managed in less than one year.
> 
> I think his strategy is to give a nudge to his allies in the GOP so that the US voting population gives Republicans a resounding victory in Congress this fall. This whole war thing is a distraction and grist for the right wing media mill to paint Democrats as war mongers.


This exactly. 

I think all that crypto currency being nabbed left and right and banks being exposed in the last few months has spooked the shit out of them.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 19, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> That's why I posted it.
> 
> This is a cold war, not a hot one, unless you live in an area where Putin's Russia is conducting a proxy war against the entire Western world. The imagery was meant to trigger us into envisioning WW2. IMO.
> 
> ...


Talk about a 180 role reversal the ALL American,Pro Defense Republicans calling the gut the Defense budget,wasteful Social spending Democrats warmongers,didn't think I'd ever see that.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 19, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> If Putin really wanted Ukraine and was worried about what the US would do, he would have attacked when his clown prince was in the White House.


Good point,that's crossed my mind also,Cheeto said so much ridiculous,mind numbing shit,that I wouldn't be surprised if he'd support it due to the fact that HE didn't get the investigation into Biden that HE wanted as well as his corruption allegations,LOL talk about the pan calling the kettle black.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 19, 2022)

Remember this scumbag.










Exclusive: Documents Reveal Erik Prince's $10 Billion Plan to Make Weapons and Create a Private Army in Ukraine


Documents obtained exclusively by TIME reveal the American businessman's ambitious plans to take over Ukraine's military industry.




time.com


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 19, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Talk about a 180 role reversal the ALL American,Pro Defense Republicans calling the gut the Defense budget,wasteful Social spending Democrats warmongers,didn't think I'd ever see that.


They are protecting the money they want to steal from us later.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 19, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> They are protecting the money they want to steal from us later.


Looking to the mid term elections this Nov. w/ forboding and dread ,the thought of McCarthy as Speaker uuuuuh,a bottle of Tums please


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Looking to the mid term elections this Nov. w/ forboding and dread ,the thought of McCarthy as Speaker uuuuuh,a bottle of Brain-Gon please


fify


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> fify


Whatever it takes to cope,I dread the aforementioned result,the guy is a gutless WORM, another FK the country whatever is good for ME Rep.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Whatever it takes to cope,I dread the aforementioned result,the guy is a gutless WORM, another FK the country whatever is good for ME Rep.


You don’t have to tell me. I’m in that jerk’s district.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 19, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Looking to the mid term elections this Nov. w/ forboding and dread ,the thought of McCarthy as Speaker uuuuuh,a bottle of Tums please


I knew a manager who kept a gallon-sized jar of tums on his desk. lol

The best way to relieve stress is to take positive action. Stressed about that fold of fat above the belt? Start exercising. Stressed about the threat to our way of life from those rats? Call your Senator and local chapter of the Democratic Party. If there ever was a time to be politically active, the time is now.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> fify


bottle of brain-gon, lulz


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> fify


why? you looking forward to mccarthy, or any other republican being speaker of the house? 
think it can't happen? the statistics say it WILL happen...let's just hope the statistics are wrong this time...they are, occasionally


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why? you looking forward to mccarthy, or any other republican being speaker of the house?
> think it can't happen? the statistics say it WILL happen...let's just hope the statistics are wrong this time...they are, occasionally


You entirely misread me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You entirely misread me.


apparently so, my mistake


----------



## injinji (Feb 19, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> If Putin really wanted Ukraine and was worried about what the US would do, he would have attacked when his clown prince was in the White House.


I think a big part of it is President Joe Rob's Asia Pivot. Putin either wanted to make sure the world was thinking about him. Or that we were so Sin-centric that we wouldn't go all in to stop him.

He can still back down and just do it again next winter/spring.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 19, 2022)

it would be a good idea to just go ahead and seize ALL russian owned properties in the u.s., crackdown on russians in the country illegally, expell most russian diplomatic staff (is there any? i've lost track at this point) and seize all monies we can get our hands on that have the faintest scent of russian laundering on them...NOW
investigate any businesses that were associated with russian properties or russian nationals, especially ones with ties directly to pootie or the oligarchs, and if they fail the examination, seize them too, sell them off and use the money to pay for russian war crimes reparations and health care costs


----------



## printer (Feb 19, 2022)

Doing a bad job of managing covid in your country and the people are mad at you? Oil prices got you down? And what to do with that thorn in your side, the Ukraine?

Stir things up and show the world (and your citizens) you are still a world leader of concequence.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 19, 2022)

printer said:


> Doing a bad job of managing covid in your country and the people are mad at you? Oil prices got you down? And what to do with that thorn in your side, the Ukraine?
> 
> Stir things up and show the world (and your citizens) you are still a world leader of concequence.


are you talking to pootin' or Biden? 
kidding...mostly. Biden's doing a fair job with covid management, considering the steaming pile of shit trump left him to deal with


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> are you talking to pootin' or Biden?
> kidding...mostly. Biden's doing a fair job with covid management, considering the steaming pile of shit trump left him to deal with


Yeah, Trump was nightmare. Remember “ it’s going to go away one day like a miracle” or “ only 40,000 people might die at the most.” Now we are encroaching 1 million. He was and continues to be such a lying sack of shit. Yet people still support him.I saw MAGA headquarters today in town. It’s like, get a life. Your a loser. Someone recently asked Gavin if he would ever be interested in running for President and he said no , never , and that Kamala will be President next.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 19, 2022)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/ukraine-president-volodymyr-zelensky-sanctions-against-russia-before-possible-invasion-not-after/

you heard the man, seems like a good idea to me, as i've mentioned before.....
use it as a leash on pootiepie...if you're good, you can afford to buy fuel for your super yacht, piss us off and you can burn your yacht to keep warm this winter


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/ukraine-president-volodymyr-zelensky-sanctions-against-russia-before-possible-invasion-not-after/
> 
> you heard the man, seems like a good idea to me, as i've mentioned before.....
> use it as a leash on pootiepie...if you're good, you can afford to buy fuel for your super yacht, piss us off and you can burn your yacht to keep warm this winter


idk, any information you give Putin gives him the ability to lay out a pros/cons and time to negotiate with his dictator pals.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You don’t have to tell me. I’m in that jerk’s district.


You gotta be in a rare,isolated pocket of CA.,your state is navy blue.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 20, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah, Trump was nightmare. Remember “ it’s going to go away one day like a miracle” or “ only 40,000 people might die at the most.” Now we are encroaching 1 million. He was and continues to be such a lying sack of shit. Yet people still support him.I saw MAGA headquarters today in town. It’s like, get a life. Your a loser. Someone recently asked Gavin if he would ever be interested in running for President and he said no , never , and that Kamala will be President next.


Yeah that 40k was another win that we were supposed to be sick of,and the fact that such a flawed,self centered,lying shit bag,could ever gain the seat is incredible,I owe him a thank you for opening my eyes to a level of stupidity and self centeredness that I didn't think existed among my fellow Americans


----------



## injinji (Feb 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/ukraine-president-volodymyr-zelensky-sanctions-against-russia-before-possible-invasion-not-after/
> 
> you heard the man, seems like a good idea to me, as i've mentioned before.....
> use it as a leash on pootiepie...if you're good, you can afford to buy fuel for your super yacht, piss us off and you can burn your yacht to keep warm this winter


You have to offer the carrot before the stick. That is just the way it works.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 20, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> You gotta be in a rare,isolated pocket of CA.,your state is navy blue.


The more rural areas are solid red. I like to say there is Cali, the part of the state folks see on TV … and then there is Fornia.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> and then there is Fornia.


Long live Buck Owens Boulevard.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

Terrible speech, He should of done a retake. He wants to take America to war. https://edition.cnn.com/videos/world/2022/02/18/joe-biden-putin-russia-ukraine-sot-vpx.cnn

Whos united? Most people on the RIU poll say no to US involvement. Germany didn't want to get involved until Biden rang them. Saudis don't care, I recon most aussies don't want to get involved as we are worried about China. Israel is as usual silent as they slowly swallow up Palestine with no US outrage.. Boris and England couldnt give a fk except if it helps his polls (Boris needs a Poll lift).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Terrible speech, He should of done a retake. He wants to take America to war. https://edition.cnn.com/videos/world/2022/02/18/joe-biden-putin-russia-ukraine-sot-vpx.cnn
> 
> Whos united? Most people on the RIU poll say no to US involvement. Germany didn't want to get involved until Biden rang them. Saudis don't care, I recon most aussies don't want to get involved as we are worried about China. Israel is as usual silent as they slowly swallow up Palestine with no US outrage.. Boris and England couldnt give a fk except if it helps his polls (Boris needs a Poll lift).


Everybody is picking on poor innocent Vlad! It's those bad Americans again.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Terrible speech, He should of done a retake. He wants to take America to war. https://edition.cnn.com/videos/world/2022/02/18/joe-biden-putin-russia-ukraine-sot-vpx.cnn
> 
> Whos united? Most people on the RIU poll say no to US involvement. Germany didn't want to get involved until Biden rang them. Saudis don't care, I recon most aussies don't want to get involved as we are worried about China. Israel is as usual silent as they slowly swallow up Palestine with no US outrage.. Boris and England couldnt give a fk except if it helps his polls (Boris needs a Poll lift).


For a guy who apparently reads a lot, you’re kinda dumb.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 21, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> For a guy who apparently reads a lot, you’re kinda dumb.


Olympic hockey,not even a bronze for N.American continent,Zero medals in skiing for Mikaela Schiffren, China Winter Olympics 2022


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 21, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Olympic hockey,not even a bronze for N.American continent,Zero medals in skiing for Mikaela Schiffren, China Winter Olympics 2022


Don’t forget about the women’s teams. Gold and silver. 

I thought the US men would get a medal, they had a good team. Glad Finland beat the Russians for gold but didn’t watch.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 21, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Don’t forget about the women’s teams. Gold and silver.
> 
> I thought the US men would get a medal, they had a good team. Glad Finland beat the Russians for gold but didn’t watch.


Oh yeah,hope I don't get crucified for my lapse of chauvinism LOL


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 21, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Don’t forget about the women’s teams. Gold and silver.
> 
> I thought the US men would get a medal, they had a good team. Glad Finland beat the Russians for gold but didn’t watch.


The Fins have been a thorn in the side of Russia historically,and have always punched above their weight.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 21, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> The Fins have been a thorn in the side of Russia historically,and have always punched above their weight.


The Finns are an absolute terror when holding a bottle or sword. When they’re holding both, a two-step procedure recommends itself. 
1) run
2) hide


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The Finns are an absolute terror when holding a bottle or sword. When they’re holding both, a two-step procedure recommends itself.
> 1) run
> 2) hide


Or holding a rifle while on skis,ask the Russians about this.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 21, 2022)

Putin has just invaded Ukraine


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> For a guy who apparently reads a lot, you’re kinda dumb.


I am dumb. The majority of people I associate with are far smarter than me. That's OK. I'd rather know im not that smart rather than pretend i am.
You thought that was a good speech? Seriously? Have you seen the RIU poll? Is not Israel slowly swallowing up Palestine? Are Boris's poll numbers terrible (like Bidens)?



So, let me get this straight.
A bit of Russia, that had been part of Russia for literally centuries, decided it wanted to be its own country, thus giving birth to The Ukraine as a country.
And we, in the west, approve of this mightily, and are getting all excited about defending these proud folk with might of arms.
Right.

Except two quite large bits of the Ukraine actually decided they don’t, in fact, WANT to be ‘Ukrainian’, what with having centuries of being part of Russia, being Russian native speakers and all, so they declare themselves sovereign states too.
(Exactly what Ukraine did to Russia)
And the Russians are prepared to back them up with might of arms.
But that’s bad, because, actually, no idea.
Right.

Is that more or less the situation?


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 21, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> bottle of brain-gon, lulz
> 
> View attachment 5088615


Oh hell no! I was 20 and we were partying at my friends grandparents house. At one point late in the festivities, my best friends grandmother pulls a glass of amber out of the freezer and offers it to her grandson Kris. He's like hell yeah, and downs it all. And Immediately goes into respiratory distress after it vaporized in his system. It was deeply frozen 151. Were doing the most fucked CPR and he comes out of it and we all laugh. Oh to be young and dumb again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I am dumb. The majority of people I associate with are far smarter than me. That's OK. I'd rather know im not that smart rather than pretend i am.
> You thought that was a good speech? Seriously? Have you seen the RIU poll? What part do you disagree with?
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad they gave up the Ukraine on the dissolution of the USSR and Ukraine gave up it's nukes of condition Russia respect it's territorial rights. Vlad is violating the UN charter and trying to pull off a Munich, it won't work and he just maneuvered himself into cold war 2. Joe has got Vlad jumping like a cat on a hot tin roof over shit we know nothing about, there's retribution involved here and it will be had over the coming years. Remember what happened to Iran and they are still getting a fucking, ditto for Russia and it's overdue.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Too bad they gave up the Ukraine on the dissolution of the USSR and Ukraine gave up it's nukes of condition Russia respect it's territorial rights. Vlad is violating the UN charter and trying to pull off a Munich, it won't work and he just maneuvered himself into cold war 2. Joe has got Vlad jumping like a cat on a hot tin roof over shit we know nothing about, there's retribution involved here and it will be had over the coming years. Remember what happened to Iran and they are still getting a fucking, ditto for Russia and it's overdue.


That was a lovely paragraph but doesn't address anything that you quoted.

But i got that you trust Joe is doing something but have no idea why?

I have no idea of your Iran reference. Irans got a long and bloody history i would of thought.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

So we have two states that have been trying to break away from the Ukraine for a number of years (since 2014??) declare themselves Independent states.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> So we have two states that have been trying to break away from the Ukraine for a number of years declare themselves Independent states.
> 
> View attachment 5089841


The borders were agreed to by Russia and without free and fair elections you don't know what the people there want. Vlad is violating the UN charter and there is no getting away from that. He recently invaded Belorussia and Kazakhstan to quell popular uprisings in independent countries with puppet governments. What makes you think ethnic Russians don't want to be Ukrainian citizens? Except for Russian propaganda.

Like I said cold war 2 is coming and I figure Vlad was maneuvered into it so sufficient sanctions can be applied to cripple the Russian economy. War would be to Joe's advantage right now with a midterm election in the offing, presidents and their parties always get a war boost and Joe might just throw the Ukraine under the bus to save America.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The borders were agreed to by Russia and without free and fair elections you don't know what the people there want. Vlad is violating the UN charter and there is no getting away from that. He recently invaded Belorussia and Kazakhstan to quell popular uprisings in independent countries with puppet governments. What makes you think ethnic Russians don't want to be Ukrainian citizens? Except for Russian propaganda.
> 
> Like I said cold war 2 is coming and I figure Vlad was maneuvered into it so sufficient sanctions can be applied to cripple the Russian economy. War would be to Joe's advantage right now with a midterm election in the offing, presidents and their parties always get a war boost and Joe might just throw the Ukraine under the bus to save America.


So your prepared to go to war to stop two separatist states from succeeding from the Ukraine? Two states that have been trying to succeed for nearly 10 years. Who speak Russian and have Russian heritage? Why does what they want not matter? Why would you force them to be part of the Ukraine? 

agree 1000% that war would boost Bidens and Boris's poll numbers and war does that in general.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 21, 2022)

That land is a gold mine . It’s a freaking Lagoon! Lagoons are very special places.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'd rather know im not that smart rather than pretend i am.


Keep up the good work.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> So your prepared to go to war to stop two separatist states from succeeding from the Ukraine? Two states that have been trying to succeed for nearly 10 years. Who speak Russian and have Russian heritage? Why does what they want not matter?
> 
> agree 1000% that war would boost Bidens and Boris's poll numbers and war does that in general.


War and peace are not my call and I would not be so direct. The way I look at it is if Vlad wanted the Ukraine he would have taken it while Trump was POTUS and America was weak, Trump would have held the door open for him. Ukraine is a hostage against retribution that is in the works and Vlad just sprang the trap on himself. How else could America sanction Russia back to the stone age without the cooperation of allies and others? How else can you cut off their oil exports and kick them out of the world banking system? Take the money of Putin and oligarchs that are stashed in western banks? Russia has an economy smaller than Italy's, and I would use my strongest weapon against them. The average Russian makes around $400/mth, I'd work on reducing that to $100/mth, provided they could find a job. It will take years, but war is Hell, or should be.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> But i got that you trust Joe is doing something but have no idea why?


“Joe” isn’t doing anything, Vlad is.

Dummy.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> “Joe” isn’t doing anything, Vlad is.
> 
> Dummy.


According to DIY-HP-LED he is. 
Try to keep up.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> War and peace are not my call and I would not be so direct. The way I look at it is if Vlad wanted the Ukraine he would have taken it while Trump was POTUS and America was weak, Trump would have held the door open for him. Ukraine is a hostage against retribution that is in the works and Vlad just sprang the trap on himself. How else could America sanction Russia back to the stone age without the cooperation of allies and others? How else can you cut off their oil exports and kick them out of the world banking system? Take the money of Putin and oligarchs that are stashed in western banks? Russia has an economy smaller than Italy's, and I would use my strongest weapon against them. The average Russian makes around $400/mth, I'd work on reducing that to $100/mth, provided they could find a job. It will take years, but war is Hell, or should be.


Its interesting that its all come down to the two Separatists states at the moment.









Russia’s Putin orders troops to eastern Ukraine rebel regions


Ukriane-Russia crisis news from February 21: Russian president says troops to ‘maintain peace’ in Donetsk and Luhansk.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Try to keep up.


How did Biden convince Putin to invade Ukraine so he could get a boost in his poll numbers? That is the stupid point you’re trying to make, isn’t it?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> “Joe” isn’t doing anything, Vlad is.
> 
> Dummy.


I think Joe got Vlad to do something stupid and he's not above throwing the Ukraine under the bus to save America, I would. I believe Ukraine is a hostage in effect, no way can he allow it to go with the west, the average Ukrainian would be making thousands of euros a month in a few years while the average Russian lives like shit. I figure this is setting Vlad up for cold war2, patience is the word I should think. Perhaps some sudden large NATO exercises in the Baltic states while Vlad has his troops massed in the Ukraine would make for some panicked train movements!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> How did Biden convince Putin to invade Ukraine so he could boost his poll numbers? That is the stupid point you’re trying to make, isn’t it?


What? lmao... That makes no sense whatsoever..ahh no. 
Neither myself or DIY-HP-LED mentioned anything about that. We both do agree that war boosts poll numbers for incumbent leaders- historically. Smart man such as yourself would agree with that id imagine?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Its interesting that its all come down to the two Separatists states at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell ya what, the UN can provide peace keepers, Canada has a reputation for providing them too! Peace keeping is the UNs job. So much for Vlad's "decrees". Nobody know what the people there want until they can have free and fair elections, you know the UN right of self determination.


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 21, 2022)

Its true, war from America is certainly involved in politics, not justice


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Neither myself or DIY-HP-LED mentioned anything about that. We both do agree that war boosts poll numbers for incumbent leaders- historically.


so what. What’s your point?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> so what. What’s your point?


I have no idea what you are asking. Ive mentioned lots and lots and lots of points on this thread. What topic would you like my point of view on?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 21, 2022)

Who had that land first? Did they fight over it before in A bloody war?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Tell ya what, the UN can provide peace keepers, Canada has a reputation for providing them too! Peace keeping is the UNs job. So much for Vlad's "decrees". Nobody know what the people there want until they can have free and fair elections, you know the UN right of self determination.


Let me play devils advocate:
ahh but Russia is part of the UN. Therefore fair elections are not a part of the Un charter. Wouldn't it be prudent to use Russian troops who speak the language and know the customs rather than Indian or Australian or other UN troops? Like they happen to be just there..Playing peace keeper.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Who had that land first? Did they fight over it before in A bloody war?


its historically been Russian territory. Ukraine broke away and became a separate country. Right now two states of Ukraine has just succeeded from Ukraine to create their own countries or independant states.these two brake away states have been fighting a war against Ukraine for some time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> How did Biden convince Putin to invade Ukraine so he could get a boost in his poll numbers? That is the stupid point you’re trying to make, isn’t it?


He didn't, but I figure he's been putting heat on Vlad and this is a reaction to that heat, I also believe that the only way America can get enough sanctions on Russia to have an effect, is if Vlad does something stupid, which he did. Finland and even Sweden are interested in joining NATO now FFS! The facts on the ground there have not changed materially, they controlled those section of the Ukraine already anyway through proxies, now they moved troops in and are menacing the entire Ukraine and from Belorussia too. If Ukraine goes so does the black sea and Belorussia is surrounded by the west on three sides. If he loses those the Crimea and those Ukrainians provinces it opens up the sea of Azov to international waters and puts everybody closer to the stans in the region.

The danger Putin faces is not military but economic, when Russians see how well those who went with the west are doing compared to themselves they will be most unhappy. Essentially Vlad has the same problem the old soviet union faced. He's been having trouble in his empire of vassal states and must hold them by force now by deploying troops. Modern empires are economic, not military, Vlad has yet to learn that lesson.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Let me play devils advocate:
> ahh but Russia is part of the UN. Therefore fair elections are not a part of the Un charter. Wouldn't it be prudent to use Russian troops who speak the language and know the customs rather than Indian or Australian or other UN troops? Like they happen to be just there..Playing peace keeper.


No an invading army won't do for a peace keeping force, it must be under the control of the UN. As for the deal with the devil that was made during WW2, I think that's over. We need to face the fact that totalitarian regimes are the enemies of humanity and democracies, full stop. The days of tolerating such things should be over, even if they are essentially nuked up mafia dons.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> its historically been Russian territory. Ukraine broke away and became a separate country or State. Right now two states of Ukraine has just succeeded from Ukraine.to create their own countries or independant states.


So Putin see them as weak and vulnerable and wants to control them. The people of those independent states didn’t see this coming? How ridiculous.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He didn't, but I figure he's been putting heat on Vlad and this is a reaction to that heat, I also believe that the only way America can get enough sanctions on Russia to have an effect, is if Vlad does something stupid, which he did. Finland and even Sweden are interested in joining NATO now FFS! The facts on the ground there have not changed materially, they controlled those section of the Ukraine already anyway through proxies, now they moved troops in and are menacing the entire Ukraine and from Belorussia too. If Ukraine goes so does the black sea and Belorussia is surrounded by the west on three sides. If he loses those the Crimea and those Ukrainians provinces it opens up the sea of Azov to international waters and puts everybody closer to the stans in the region.
> 
> The danger Putin faces is not military but economic, when Russians see how well those who went with the west are doing compared to themselves they will be most unhappy. Essentially Vlad has the same problem the old soviet union faced. He's been having trouble in his empire of vassal states and must hold them by force now by deploying troops. Modern empires are economic, not military, Vlad has yet to learn that lesson.





DIY-HP-LED said:


> .


Apart from your first sentence i agree. I said something similar pages and pages ago.

Putin cannot let Nato so close or let other Russian states see how easy it could be to leave and become part of western Europe


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No an invading army won't do for a peace keeping force, it must be under the control of the UN. As for the deal with the devil that was made during WW2, I think that's over. We need to face the fact that totalitarian regimes are the enemies of humanity and democracies, full stop. The days of tolerating such things should be over, even if they are essentially nuked up mafia dons.


By David Child and Ramy Allahoum
Published On 21 Feb 202221 Feb 2022
|
Updated: 
2 hours ago
Vladimir Putin has ordered Russian troops to “maintain peace” in two breakaway regions in eastern Ukraine, hours after the Russian president recognised Donetsk and Luhansk as independent entities.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

'Risk of conflict is real': Putin orders Russian forces to 'maintain peace' in Ukraine's two breakaway regions


President Vladimir Putin orders his Defence Ministry to dispatch Russian forces to "maintain peace" in eastern Ukraine's two breakaway regions, the Donetsk and Luhansk People's Republics, after he said Moscow would recognise their independence.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So Putin see them as weak and vulnerable and wants to control them. The people of those independent states didn’t see this coming? How ridiculous.


that's one way to look at it or the two breakaway states thought the world wide attention on the area made it a great time to announce their intention to break away from Ukraine.


----------



## injinji (Feb 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The Finns are an absolute terror when holding a bottle or sword. When they’re holding both, a two-step procedure recommends itself.
> 1) run
> 2) hide


No blade involved, but Kimi cuts through any crowd.


----------



## injinji (Feb 21, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So Putin see them as weak and vulnerable and wants to control them. The people of those independent states didn’t see this coming? How ridiculous.


They have only been "independent" states since Russia invaded Ukraine in 2014 and pried them away. Back in the USSR days, lots of Russians immigrated there, and it's these areas with large Russian speaking population that have been fighting (with help from Russia) trying to break away from Ukraine.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

As I’m sure your all aware, Kiev was the capital of Russia for centuries.
I’m just a bit sick of yet more western cultural imperialism dressed up as ‘defending freedom’
The west defends freedom, in the case of the USA, with 40 odd military bases on foreign soil.
And to have the temerity to accuse ANYONE of ‘false flag operations’ is hilarious.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2022)

I think Vlad is an excellent spy, a real master, ran the POTUS of America, would have probably nuked the place if he didn't have so much money invested in the western economy! However when he is drawn out onto the field of battle it might be another matter. As long as he can hide in the shadows he does quite well, let's see how he does in the daylight? He knows what's coming and for a spell he was gonna "retire", he should consider that plan again, only actually retire and not play from the sidelines. I figure Vlad is getting set up for a pounding of epic proportions in the coming months, he may very well go for the rest of the Ukraine, he probably won't have much to lose soon.

If people don't think the American intelligence community doesn't have a monstrous hard on for Vlad they are naïve! WTF do you think these people were doing for the past 5 years while under Trump's thumb? Joe was presented with a menu of options, none of them good for Vlad, you don't fuck over America like that and get away with it, no way, no how, retribution is coming count on it.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We need to face the fact that totalitarian regimes are the enemies of humanity and democracies, full stop.


Yes, but any country that only has two possible outcomes at an election is walking perilously close to totalitarianism as well.
Political 'two up' is a 50/50 as to whether you get a Republican dictator or a Democratic one.
Is that real choice or just the perception of choice?
Any country that just got done electing a man like Donald Trump to office has foregone the right to tell anybody else what to do.
He and his family should be locked up somewhere where nobody will ever find them, ever again.
Be worthwhile putting the extreme right militia in there with them.
Have a real life squid game.


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Let me play devils advocate:
> ahh but Russia is part of the UN. Therefore fair elections are not a part of the Un charter. Wouldn't it be prudent to use Russian troops who speak the language and know the customs rather than Indian or Australian or other UN troops? Like they happen to be just there..Playing peace keeper.


Have you heard of trustworthiness? Nothing you offer has that. Troll.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

Putin is a cunt, and his dream is the return of Russia’s borders to something as close to the old Soviet Union as possible.
That’s never going to happen, places like Georgia, Albania and so are are far too ethnically and culturally removed anyway, plus they’ll tell him to fuck off.
Ukraine is a lot less easily defined. For one thing, it’s name translates as ‘The Edge’, and it’s ethnically very Russian.
On another note, have you seen who is actually running the place?
Look ‘em up.
I fear we’re on the wrong side yet again.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 21, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Putin has just invaded Ukraine


minor incursion


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> Have you heard of trustworthiness? Nothing you offer has that. Troll.


as i said. I was playing devils advocate.

Do you really need to try to insult someone who is not insulting anybody?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 21, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Yes, but any country that only has two possible outcomes at an election is walking perilously close to totalitarianism as well.
> Political 'two up' is a 50/50 as to whether you get a Republican dictator or a Democratic one.
> Is that real choice or just the perception of choice?
> Any country that just got done electing a man like Donald Trump to office has foregone the right to tell anybody else what to do.
> ...


'yeah but'

go to hell with that false equivalence


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Yes, but any country that only has two possible outcomes at an election is walking perilously close to totalitarianism as well.
> Political 'two up' is a 50/50 as to whether you get a Republican dictator or a Democratic one.
> Is that real choice or just the perception of choice?
> Any country that just got done electing a man like Donald Trump to office has foregone the right to tell anybody else what to do.
> ...


America has it's issues, don't we all? However while it still is a liberal democracy there is hope for improvement, once that is lost there can be no improvement without violence. Right now the government is democratic and responsible, but at this point in history America is only one election away from losing it's democracy and that is becoming more apparent every day. Liberal democracies become more just and inclusive over time, they have the means to evolve and do.

We had better hope America makes it through this rough patch, cause if they lose their democracy genocide will follow and will make Nazi Germany look like amateur hour.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> America has it's issues, don't we all? However while it still is a liberal democracy there is hope for improvement, once that is lost there can be no improvement without violence. Right now the government is democratic and responsible, but at this point in history America is only one election away from losing it's democracy and that is becoming more apparent every day. Liberal democracies become more just and inclusive over time, they have the means to evolve and do.
> 
> We had better hope America makes it through this rough patch, cause if they lose their democracy genocide will follow and will make Nazi Germany look like amateur hour.


Well said


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 21, 2022)

I'm not sure humanity survives. But the earth will be fine. All these things are part of her chemistry. She'll wait a few hundred million years. Maybe go through a snowball Earth phase. As the continents reconfigure into another singular continent, the miracle of evolution will take control again, leading to another magical era of life forms, who the fuck knows what they look like.
I wish I could be an evolutionary bystander...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> Yeah, you like that dontcha? All the divisiveness and none of the responsibility. Fuck off.


I do. Its part of debates and discussions isn't it? I'm sorry if your offended. I'm sure the person i was talking to isnt.


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 21, 2022)

Its not. Its speculation. You would do well to keep that in mind as you post among some very smart people


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> Its not. Its speculation. You would do well to keep that in mind as you post among some very smart people


Which part of me playing Devils advocate was speculation?
Russia being a part of the UN or him having "peace keeping troops" in the break away states?

I'm sure i do, its why i post here. Shame you interrupted a good convo with LED with insults.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 21, 2022)

injinji said:


> They have only been "independent" states since Russia invaded Ukraine in 2014 and pried them away. Back in the USSR days, lots of Russians immigrated there, and it's these areas with large Russian speaking population that have been fighting (with help from Russia) trying to break away from Ukraine.


Trying to break away And go back to Russia? Then let them. Why does Putin feel the need to bring in any military to sign the territory back if that’s what they want. This is ludicrous.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Trying to break away And go back to Russia? Then let them. Why does Putin feel the need to bring in any military to sign the territory back if that’s what they want. This is ludicrous.


Yep.
No it will be Biden and the UN to take the territory back for Ukraine. Well thats what might happen at the moment. Its gotten rather complicated today.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 21, 2022)

Lol, more like LED and his crystal ball.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, more like LED and his crystal ball.


He has some great points and views. i don't agree with everything he says. Shame some would rather throw insults and carry on rather than contribute their thoughts and theories and information in what has been a dramatic few hours in the saga. We need more Liberal RIU members.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yep.
> No it will be Biden and the UN to take the territory back for Ukraine. Well thats what might happen at the moment. Its gotten rather complicated today.


It has? Or are some making things more dramatic then they really are? The way I see it Russia is going to get the independent states and the USA is putting sanctions on them. Then those independent states will no longer have any ties to Ukraine and will then be considered part Russia. Just like they want. Such drama.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The borders were agreed to by Russia and without free and fair elections you don't know what the people there want. Vlad is violating the UN charter and there is no getting away from that. He recently invaded Belorussia and Kazakhstan to quell popular uprisings in independent countries with puppet governments. What makes you think ethnic Russians don't want to be Ukrainian citizens? Except for Russian propaganda.
> 
> Like I said cold war 2 is coming and I figure Vlad was maneuvered into it so sufficient sanctions can be applied to cripple the Russian economy. War would be to Joe's advantage right now with a midterm election in the offing, presidents and their parties always get a war boost and Joe might just throw the Ukraine under the bus to save America.


War over Ukraine? oh hell no

I think ethnic Russian minority in the eastern parts of Ukraine don't like their chances with the neo-Nazi majority in Ukraine.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> He has some great points and views. i don't agree with everything he says. Shame some would rather throw insults and carry on rather than contribute their thoughts and theories and information in what has been a dramatic few hours in the saga. We need more Liberal RIU members.


Lol, your so serious.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 21, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It has? Or are some making things more dramatic then they really are? The way I see it Russia is going to get the independent states and the USA is putting sanctions on them. Then those independent states will no longer have any ties to Ukraine and will then be considered part Russia. Just like they want. Such drama.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, your so serious.


Of course. Politics is serious. Its enjoyable. Its interesting and its fun to debate and discuss with people who enjoy it to.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It has? Or are some making things more dramatic then they really are? The way I see it Russia is going to get the independent states and the USA is putting sanctions on them. Then those independent states will no longer have any ties to Ukraine and will then be considered part Russia. Just like they want. Such drama.


Yep.
Then why put sanctions on Russia?
Biden has been making it a huge deal for awhile.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 21, 2022)

Australia probes 'deeply disturbing' allegations of Chinese political interference


Australia's domestic spy agency is investigating whether China tried to install an agent in federal parliament in what Prime Minister Scott Morrison on Monday called "deeply disturbing" allegations.




www.reuters.com





Not a peep about the real threats to Australia's democracy?

Why is that?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Australia probes 'deeply disturbing' allegations of Chinese political interference
> 
> 
> Australia's domestic spy agency is investigating whether China tried to install an agent in federal parliament in what Prime Minister Scott Morrison on Monday called "deeply disturbing" allegations.
> ...


2 years ago? "Zhao was found dead in March in a Melbourne motel room and police have been unable to conclude how he died,"
What would you like to talk about?
China owning the port of Darwin where lots of US ships dock?
China and America buying up farms?
China's rise by helping pacific islands?

Luckily we have to vote once we sign up to vote. That means we get in power who the majority want. Its not fool proof but its probably better than some other systems.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> War over Ukraine? oh hell no
> 
> I think ethnic Russian minority in the eastern parts of Ukraine don't like their chances with the neo-Nazi majority in Ukraine.


Not war, but a useful pawn to get the sanctions Joe wants and the means to wage economic warfare. Never wrestle in the mud with a pig, you'll get all dirty and the pig will enjoy it. NATO can crush Russia economically with a bit of international help, play to your strengths. This is gonna take awhile, years of misery. As for the two provinces in the Ukraine and Crimea, they can wait. This is part of something larger methinks, Vlad could have done this shit and taken the entire Ukraine when Trump was POTUS. Why now?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

Biden has just introduced sanctions to the two breakaway states. lol


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 21, 2022)

The Port of Darwin will be having a fuel line run from there into the adjacent American army's base. The scare campaign being run by Dutton and the Liberals in Australia is tried and tested. This is a desperate attempt to win votes.
Every time an encumbent Liberal government looks like loosing an election they cast an illusion of the possibilty of war.
Unfortunately Morrison who is politically aligned with the Republicans has done so much lying, just like Trump that nobody believes him anymore.
So he is getting Dutton to say it all. Dutton is a political exclusion zone.
The right of politics deserve nothing more than to be turned into canon fodder in a dubious war about nothing except greed and ego.


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 21, 2022)

It is a lol. A ceremony of fuck all. I don't know how this ends well but it sure as fuck won't be at the end of a pen


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> The Port of Darwin will be having a fuel line run from there into the adjacent American army's base. The scare campaign being run by Dutton and the Liberals in Australia is tried and tested. This is a desperate attempt to win votes.
> Every time an encumbent Liberal government looks like loosing an election they cast an illusion of the possibilty of war.
> Unfortunately Morrison who is politically aligned with the Republicans has done so much lying, just like Trump that nobody believes him anymore.
> So he is getting Dutton to say it all. Dutton is a political exclusion zone.
> The right of politics deserve nothing more than to be turned into canon fodder in a dubious war about nothing except greed and ego.


Vote Slo Mo out!

If this Ukrainian stunt doesn't help Bidens poll numbers Trump may be elected the next American Prez....


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 21, 2022)

Nothing will happen in the Pacific. /end conversation


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> Nothing will happen in the Pacific. /end conversation


Then your not very informed.








The risks of China’s ambitions in the South Pacific


Over the last two decades China has been steadily building its influence in the South Pacific. This has left many analysts in the West to ask, what is China’s ambition in the South Pacific, and what risks does this create?




www.brookings.edu













China to equip and train Solomon Islands police force


Pacific Island nation to host six Chinese officers as well as receiving shields, helmets and batons, says government




www.theguardian.com













A Rising China Has Pacific Islands in Its Sights


As part of its bid to expand its influence across the world, China is emerging as an important diplomatic and economic partner for the small and far-flung Pacific Islands countries, but its engagement comes with challenges. As the economies of the Pacific Islands countries reel in the face of...




www.usip.org













China's Reach Tests the Pacific’s Fragile Island Democracies


The United States and Australia must work together to support Pacific states.




foreignpolicy.com


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Of course. Politics is serious. Its enjoyable. Its interesting and its fun to debate and discuss with people who enjoy it to.


Then why are you so constantly wrong? Lol


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Then your not very informed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your talking the South China Sea. Fucking troll


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> Then why are you so constantly wrong? Lol


Im wrong a fair bit. I'm only human.
But would you care to give me an example of where im wrong?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> Your talking the South China Sea. Fucking troll


umm no............................................................................................. That's so sad you dont know where they are. A little scary but i feel very, very sad for you. Stay in school and be good to your mother.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2022)

*Why Invading Ukraine Could Be A ‘Real Problem’ For Putin*





Yale University professor Timothy Snyder joins Lawrence O’Donnell to discuss why Vladimir Putin’s statements on Ukraine could precede “atrocious actions” and what a Russian invasion of Ukraine could really mean for Putin.


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 21, 2022)

A dismissive troll is still a troll. You have no clue about international relationships. You're just here to stir shit.
And, sorry, I don't get the importance of your maps lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2022)

Maybe he will get a show on RT
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How Tucker Carlson Became One Of Russia’s Biggest Cheerleaders*





“Right now, one of the biggest cheerleaders for Russia is also the host of the number one show on Fox News,” says Alex Wagner on Tucker Carlson.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> A dismissive troll is still a troll. You have no clue about international relationships. You're just here to stir shit.
> And, sorry, I don't get the importance of your maps lol


I think you have well and truly proven who is here to stir shit and troll.

No you probably dont..Its OK the rest of us do.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495474850458226689


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 22, 2022)

It sure was nice of Mensa to lend us a couple of their Aussies for a while.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 22, 2022)

The plan according to some was to kill democracy. tRUmp was installed and his part was the most important, bad idea to give the nutjob the central role. The players are putin, xi, mbs, bj, and trump. Stinkys only job was to stay in power and do nothing when the shit started flying, just not defend the world when the shooting started. Putin and Xi would supply the muscle. Wonder what the new plan is?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 22, 2022)

It is always telling when a long time account just turns full Russian propaganda troll.


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> as i said. I was playing devils advocate.
> 
> Do you really need to try to insult someone who is not insulting anybody?


You're in the politics section and you bruise so easily. May want to get that checked out.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yep.
> Then why put sanctions on Russia?
> Biden has been making it a huge deal for awhile.


I thought they were just adding sanctions .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 22, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 5089866


Cheers!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I thought they were just adding sanctions .


they just did.....so much for Norstrem, and the UK already sanctioned 5 banks, the EU is next and the US to bring them down as well


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> they just did.....so much for Norstrem, and the UK already sanctioned 5 banks, the EU is next and the US to bring them down as well


Ok, so what’s Russia going to do about it? Wii they still take the states, take the sanctions and not care because in the end they will make more profit from the pipeline or something to do with the territory they are getting . They must have seen this coming and don’t care. Or are they that stupid?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ok, so what’s Russia going to do about it? Wii they still take the states, take the sanctions and not care because in the end they will make more profit from the pipeline or something to do with the territory they are getting . They must have seen this coming and don’t care. Or are they that stupid?


wish i knew at this point.....now if the EU strikes them from they're banking system....Putin and the Oli's are gonna have a hard time.....my best bet, they will move whats left into China. Keep in mind the territory they are taking is primarily a coal region, one of the largest coal reserves in that country, it's also very dangerous too.....at one time the USSR did something.....they tried Nuke Mining....which the off set to that is some of those coal deposits are also very radioactive.......just my best guess....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)

Germany halts Nord Stream 2 and Russia responds with a stark warning


The West showed Tuesday it was ready to target Russia's huge energy industry — even at the risk of hurting itself — after Moscow ordered troops into parts of eastern Ukraine.




www.cnn.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Germany halts Nord Stream 2 and Russia responds with a stark warning
> 
> 
> The West showed Tuesday it was ready to target Russia's huge energy industry — even at the risk of hurting itself — after Moscow ordered troops into parts of eastern Ukraine.
> ...


that sounds like a strong arm tactic to me....js


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)

Maybe they will give Vlad a SWIFT kick in the nuts.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Analysis: The sanctions that could really hurt Russia


Less than 24 hours after Russia ordered the deployment of military forces into eastern Ukraine, the West has sent a clear message that Moscow's aggression won't go unanswered. But the harshest sanctions may be kept in reserve as a deterrent to even greater escalation.




www.cnn.com





_"The European Union's trump card could be SWIFT, a global messaging service used by banks and financial institutions.
Removing Russia from SWIFT would make it much harder for financial institutions to send money in or out of the country, delivering a sudden shock to Russian companies and their foreign customers — especially buyers of oil and gas exports denominated in US dollars.
"The cutoff would terminate all international transactions, trigger currency volatility, and cause massive capital outflows," Maria Shagina, a visiting fellow at the Finnish Institute of International Affairs, wrote in a paper last year for Carnegie Moscow Center.

SWIFT is based in Belgium and governed by a board consisting of 25 people. The organization, which describes itself as a "neutral utility," is incorporated under Belgian law and must comply with EU regulations.
There is precedent for removing a country from SWIFT. It unplugged Iranian banks in 2012 after they were sanctioned by the European Union over the country's nuclear program.
Excluding Russia from SWIFT would cause its economy to shrink by 5%, former finance minister Alexei Kudrin estimated in 2014 — the last time this sanction was considered in response to Russia's annexation of Crimea"._


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe they will give Vlad a SWIFT kick in the nuts.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


kicking them out would be a definitive good one.....Putin and the Oli's wouldn't what to do at that point.....then again they may have setup a contigencey with that, that would include China.......just a thought


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ok, so what’s Russia going to do about it? Wii they still take the states, take the sanctions and not care because in the end they will make more profit from the pipeline or something to do with the territory they are getting . They must have seen this coming and don’t care. Or are they that stupid?


I don't think this is about Ukraine. It's about enriching Putin and his cronies. For example, there are mining and aluminum processing operations that are inside Ukraine that Oleg Deripaska owns (link below). Much of those properties will be inside Russian borders or under Russian control depending on the outcome. Deripaska and others can gorge without that pesky Ukrainian government asserting the right to taxes and regulate the operations. Then again, Ukraine isn't a great free market economy either. See the article about the US farmer. They are a kleptocracy, not the same as Russian kleptocracy but it's still a country where the powerful take what they want and leave laws for the little people. 

But this is mostly about Putin trying to crack the NATO alliance IMO. We aren't done with sanctions yet. The EU is going to take forever to act and no way to know what happens. Swiss banks are money launderers for those gangsters and make plenty of profits in exchange for washing money that should have stayed inside of Russia. 









Deripaska and his business empire: security risks for Ukraine


In May 2018, the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine placed Russian billionaire and “aluminum magnate” Oleg Deripaska, who is close to Russian President Vladimir Putin, as well as three companies related to him (United Company RUSAL and its Moscow- and Cyprus-based branches, Judson...




www.ukrweekly.com













As Russia tensions boil, US farmer remains jailed in Ukraine


WASHINGTON (AP) — When Kurt Groszhans set out from North Dakota for Ukraine in 2017, he...




www.seattlepi.com





Trump interceded on Russia's behalf when Congress approved sanctions against Russia for their actions to interfere with the 2016 elections. Biden is really just using this crisis to do what we should have done in after the 2016 election. These are the targets of personal sanctions that Biden threatened Putin with and are about to implement.









Russia's oligarchs are different from other billionaires | CNN Politics


Oligarch. It sounds nefarious, to be sure.




www.cnn.com





Putin's inner circle is going to get hit as well as Putin himself. What will it take for the knives to come out?

This is cold war politics. It's going to take a while before we see much in the way of change.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that sounds like a strong arm tactic to me....js


Yep, it is. I'm surprised Germany had the guts to do it. Big oligarch money is tied up in that thing as well as profits from selling LNG to Europe. In the language of crime bosses, "it would be awful if that pipeline is never used, just awful."


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yep, it is. I'm surprised Germany had the guts to do it. Big oligarch money is tied up in that thing as well as profits from selling LNG to Europe. In the language of crime bosses, "it would be awful if that pipeline is never used, just awful."


ok that make me wonder is the US shipping natural gas to the EU? and i would think that Ukraine would invest in they're own pipeline to bypass Russian/Oli's pipeline??? hmmm


----------



## althor (Feb 22, 2022)

Never underestimate Joe's ability to fuck things up...

or so I have heard.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2022)

althor said:


> Never underestimate Joe's ability to fuck things up...
> 
> or so I have heard.


That is ripe when you consider the previous guy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2022)

althor said:


> Never underestimate Joe's ability to fuck things up...
> 
> or so I have heard.


where?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> where?


Not on Truth Social.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 22, 2022)

althor said:


> Never underestimate Joe's ability to fuck things up...
> 
> or so I have heard.











Fake news alert! Donald Trump’s new social media app is a triumph | Arwa Mahdawi


The former president’s media venture, Truth Social has got off to a rocky start – with technical problems and potential legal issues to boot, writes the Guardian columnist Arwa Mahdawi




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> where?


It's in the QAnon prayer that Magats say every evening before sitting down to yell at the TV.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ok that make me wonder is the US shipping natural gas to the EU? and i would think that Ukraine would invest in they're own pipeline to bypass Russian/Oli's pipeline??? hmmm


I don't think its enough but, yep, it is. Guess where those ships were destined for before they were redirected. Answer is at the bottom.









Wave of US LNG Ships Headed to Europe Sends Freight Rates Below Zero


The cost to transport a shipment of U.S. liquefied natural gas to energy-starved Europe turned negative, a dramatic reversal that illustrates a growing glut of ships in the Atlantic ferrying American fuel.




www.ttnews.com





The cost to transport a shipment of U.S. liquefied natural gas to energy-starved Europe turned negative, a dramatic reversal that illustrates a growing glut of ships in the Atlantic ferrying American fuel.

Spot freight rates in the Atlantic crashed to -$750 per day on Feb. 8, down from $273,000 in early December, according to Spark Commodities, which tracks LNG shipping prices. That’s the first time the marker has turned negative in Spark data going back to 2019, and means that — at least theoretically — owners are paying charterers to use their ships. LNG deliveries to Europe hit a record high last month as traders redirected shipments toward the continent away from



Spoiler: Who could be affected by this change, we wonder, yes we do. Click to find out



Asia


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't think its enough but, yep, it is. Guess where those ships were destined for before they were redirected. Answer is at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully we can help offset the need from what they are getting from Russia.....


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hopefully we can help offset the need from what they are getting from Russia.....


Maybe. The oil and gas industry would love it. A lot of it comes from fracking. Just saying there is an environmental cost in that. Best answer is Europe finds ways to cap demand and speed up the switch to renewable alternatives. But it's a bonus to Biden's economy. I'm torn on this one. I'm loving the irony that LNG is being directed away from China.


----------



## printer (Feb 22, 2022)

*Trump insists Ukraine crisis would not have happened while he was president: ‘I know Putin very well’*
Former president Donald Trump broke his silence about the crisis in Ukraine to slam the Biden administration, saying Moscow’s decision send troops across its border would not have happened during his administration since he knows Russian President Vladimir Putin well.

“I know Vladimir Putin very well, and he would have never done during the Trump Administration what he is doing now, no way!” Mr Trump said in a statement from his Save America PAC. Mr Trump faulted President Joe Biden for letting Russia become rich because of higher gas prices.

“The weak sanctions are insignificant relative to taking over a country and a massive piece of strategically located land,” he said. 

“Now it has begun, oil prices are going higher and higher, and Putin is not only getting what he always wanted, but getting, because of the oil and gas surge, richer and richer.” 

Mr Trump had been largely quiet for the past three weeks when it came to Ukraine. He last mentioned Ukraine during a rally in Texas in relation to immigration.

“Everyone in Washington is obsessing over how to protect Ukraine’s border — but the most important border in the world is not Ukraine’s border, it’s America’s border but let people come in and we have no idea who they are,” he told a crowd in Conroe. “The first duty of the American president is to defend the American border.”

Prior to the rally in Texas, the only thing he had said was simply “What’s happening with Russia and Ukraine would never have happened under the Trump Administration,” and that it was “Not even a possibility!”








Trump says Ukraine crisis would not happen during his presidency


Former president had been silent about Ukraine in recent weeks




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2022)

althor said:


> The previous guy is shit the new guy is even more shit.
> 
> It is amazing to me idiots cant see that.
> 
> ...


This is tripe. By peeing on our current President, you suggest he is as bad as that man was. That is so far from the truth, it makes me wonder why you accept and propagate that tripe. What’s your angle?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 22, 2022)

althor said:


> The previous guy is shit the new guy is even more shit.
> 
> It is amazing to me idiots cant see that.
> 
> ...


Althor, you remind me of my dead grandpa. You sound just like he did when he was alive 30 years ago. 

The both sides bad argument is the third stupid thing you've said today.


----------



## GoatSoup (Feb 22, 2022)

Fossil Fools?

On the other hand if Russia and the Ukraine go at it in Donbas is a Nuke exchange possible or probable? 
Have they trained for that?
*Operation Tumbler-Snapper*
the US has trained in the post Nuke battlefield. What did they learn?

War is bad, nukes are forever!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Maybe. The oil and gas industry would love it. A lot of it comes from fracking. Just saying there is an environmental cost in that. Best answer is Europe finds ways to cap demand and speed up the switch to renewable alternatives. But it's a bonus to Biden's economy. I'm torn on this one. I'm loving the irony that LNG is being directed away from China.


yeah they would. They've been fracking down this direction for a few years now, so far so good on the environmental cost, but i know it's there....especially with the sand they use, and with the water......

kinda loving that to......china is prolly shitting right now....going what...no gas...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> Fossil Fools?
> 
> On the other hand if Russia and the Ukraine go at it in Donbas is a Nuke exchange possible or probable?
> Have they trained for that?
> ...


kinda hard to have a nuke exchange Ukraine, since they don't have any.....they gave them back to Russia....the irony


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hopefully we can help offset the need from what they are getting from Russia.....


It will accelerate the development of a robust green new power grid, one that can handle EV charging and heating without the need for gas. Power storage is the key using batteries and other technologies that are rapidly evolving, several of these are in the early mass production stages or soon will be. Lab concepts and experiments are one thing mass producing it and working out the million bugs is quite another, but there are a few battery technologies that are either there or almost there.

It will take a decade to roll out, but it's coming everywhere, not just Europe, shit like this gives it a big political and financial boost. Long term petroleum markets should dwindle and Russia is heavily dependent on petroleum exports. If they are frozen out of the world financial and technological systems for a decade they would be in very deep shit.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What’s your angle?


obtuse


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah they would. They've been fracking down this direction for a few years now, so far so good on the environmental cost, but i know it's there....especially with the sand they use, and with the water......
> 
> kinda loving that to......china is prolly shitting right now....going what...no gas...


Russia and China share a border, so, yeah, it's not going to just sit around in Russia. This is why sanctions against China are important too.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> obtuse


My wife is acute.


----------



## printer (Feb 22, 2022)

China has long term orders of NG that will not change.


----------



## printer (Feb 22, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> My wife is acute.


And she lets you know it often.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 22, 2022)

printer said:


> And she lets you know it often.


One look is all I need.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Russia and China share a border, so, yeah, it's not going to just sit around in Russia. This is why sanctions against China are important too.


Iran is closer...


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Iran is closer...


huh?

They don't share a border with China


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Iran is closer...


say what? so to say mate, they don't share a border with either.......now Iran uses the Caspian Sea...they can only get to russia....not china


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> huh?
> 
> They don't share a border with China


They sell them a lot of oil and gas ain't hard to ship, I'm sure with quiet American support something can be worked out. Iran is a mere pain in the ass, reducing Russia's oil exports is the goal, the oil producing regions in Russia are pretty distant and there are plenty of oil rich stans in the southern region too. If they are frozen out of SWIFT building pipelines would be problematic, unless China built it for them.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They sell them a lot of oil and gas ain't hard to ship, I'm sure with quiet American support something can be worked out. Iran is a mere pain in the ass, reducing Russia's oil exports is the goal, the oil producing regions in Russia are pretty distant and there are plenty of oil rich stans in the southern region too. If they are frozen out of SWIFT building pipelines would be problematic, unless China built it for them.


They already ship at least 6% of China's needs. Plenty more going in un-marked tankers. 

That's a tough part of the world to build a pipeline. Not practical. 

Kazakhstan already pipes LNG into China and as I said, Russia shares a border with them. However, if you want to die on this hill, I'll let you .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> They already ship at least 6% of China's needs. Plenty more going in un-marked tankers.
> 
> That's a tough part of the world to build a pipeline. Not practical.
> 
> Kazakhstan already pipes LNG into China and as I said, Russia shares a border with them. However, if you want to die on this hill, I'll let you .


Nope, the point is, others can be encouraged to sell oil and gas to China, you want to divide them, not drive them together! Iran shipped a lot of oil to the west for many decades, they can do the same for China, provided America cooperates, all oil and gas is not shipped by pipeline. America was on track to improving relations with Iran until Trump came along.

Speaking of Kazakhstan, Putin deployed troops there not long ago to prop up his puppet government from a popular uprising.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)

Did anybody budget money to harden the power grid from cyber attack? Or did the republicans object to the expense and bother? Why mandating vaccination from internet viruses is an infringement on their liberty and freedumb! We might soon see the folly of not attending to this, provided their lobbyist were successful at killing it.

I guess if the lights go out as the shit hits the fan, it won't make much difference, since the fan won't be running anyway.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Did anybody budget money to harden the power grid from cyber attack? Or did the republicans object to the expense and bother? Why mandating vaccination from internet viruses is an infringement on their liberty and freedumb! We might soon see the folly of not attending to this, provided their lobbyist were successful at killing it.
> 
> I guess if the lights go out as the shit hits the fan, it won't make much difference, since the fan won't be running anyway.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 22, 2022)

I’ve just listened to the first 8 1/2 mins of Putin’s tv monologue. It’s very clear he will try to take the whole country.


----------



## printer (Feb 22, 2022)

Can't but say good things about his friend.

*Trump on Putin plan to recognize breakaway Ukraine regions: 'This is genius'*
In an interview on "The Clay Travis and Buck Sexton Show," Trump said Russian President Vladimir Putin's recognition of the Donetsk and Luhansk people’s republics in eastern Ukraine on Monday was "smart" and "pretty savvy."

"I went in yesterday, and there was a television screen, and I said, 'This is genius,'" he said. "Putin declares a big portion of the Ukraine — of Ukraine — Putin declares it as independent. Oh, that’s wonderful."

"I said, 'How smart is that?' He's going to go in and be a peacekeeper," added Trump, who regularly praised and sought close ties with Putin during his time in office. "That's the strongest peace force. We could use that on our southern border. That's the strongest peace force I've ever seen. There were more army tanks than I've ever seen. They're going to keep peace, all right."

Following his recognition of the two Donbas areas, which are controlled by Russian-backed separatists, Putin moved in troops, which led to international condemnation.

In his interview, Trump repeated his false claims that the 2020 election was stolen from him and said if he had remained president, Putin would never have attempted something like this.

"It never would have happened with us. Had I been in office, not even thinkable," Trump said. "You know what the response was from Biden? He didn't have a response."

The former president, who has been teasing a 2024 presidential run, also released a statement on Tuesday arguing that "there was absolutely no reason that the situation currently happening in Ukraine should have happened at all."

"Russia has become very very rich during the Biden Administration, with oil prices doubling and soon to be tripling and quadrupling," he said. "The weak sanctions are insignificant relative to taking over a country and a massive piece of strategically located land."








Trump on Putin plan to recognize breakaway Ukraine regions: ‘This is genius’


Former President Trump on Tuesday called Russia’s recognition of two breakaway territories in eastern Ukraine a “genius” move ahead of its military invasion.In an interview o…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 22, 2022)

printer said:


> Can't but say good things about his friend.
> 
> *Trump on Putin plan to recognize breakaway Ukraine regions: 'This is genius'*
> In an interview on "The Clay Travis and Buck Sexton Show," Trump said Russian President Vladimir Putin's recognition of the Donetsk and Luhansk people’s republics in eastern Ukraine on Monday was "smart" and "pretty savvy."
> ...


I'm confused..is it genius or it would've never have happened?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 22, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't think this is about Ukraine. It's about enriching Putin and his cronies. For example, there are mining and aluminum processing operations that are inside Ukraine that Oleg Deripaska owns (link below). Much of those properties will be inside Russian borders or under Russian control depending on the outcome. Deripaska and others can gorge without that pesky Ukrainian government asserting the right to taxes and regulate the operations. Then again, Ukraine isn't a great free market economy either. See the article about the US farmer. They are a kleptocracy, not the same as Russian kleptocracy but it's still a country where the powerful take what they want and leave laws for the little people.
> 
> But this is mostly about Putin trying to crack the NATO alliance IMO. We aren't done with sanctions yet. The EU is going to take forever to act and no way to know what happens. Swiss banks are money launderers for those gangsters and make plenty of profits in exchange for washing money that should have stayed inside of Russia.
> 
> ...


The rich Russian oligarch’s might start packing their bags up around now and fleeing to Miami or London where they have loads of property and investments . Putin is going to a very lonely man soon.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The rich Russian oligarch’s might start packing their bags up around now and fleeing to Miami or London where they have loads of property and investments . Putin is going to a very lonely man soon.


Too late we've frozen American accounts.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The rich Russian oligarch’s might start packing their bags up around now and fleeing to Miami or London where they have loads of property and investments . Putin is going to a very lonely man soon.


It's a criminal gang. Nobody just quits. They know too many secrets. Putin is riding the tiger. When it comes time to dismount, he's going to be in a world of hurt. That's one reason he extended his presidency another 15 or so years. The thing is, even if he manages to die in peace, his daughter will be left holding the bag.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)

*Let's talk about a situation update on Ukraine....*


----------



## printer (Feb 22, 2022)

*Rewriting History, Putin Pitches Russia as Defender of an Expanding Motherland*
*In an emotional and angry speech, the president justified his decision to recognize breakaway states in Eastern Ukraine as independent.*
President Vladimir Putin pitched Moscow as a defender of its historical motherland on a crusade to protect Russians and Russian speakers from “genocide” as he justified the dramatic decision to recognize the independence of pro-Russian separatsts in Eastern Ukraine late on Monday.

In an hour-long emotional, and occasionally angry, address to the nation, Putin outlined his interpretation of Ukrainian history and what he sees as persecution of Russians in the Donbas, concluding that he was left with no choice but to recognize the breakaway regions of Donetsk and Luhansk as independent states.

“The West acts as if there are no horrors and no genocide, to which almost four million people are being subjected,” Putin said in the closing remarks of his address, speaking from behind a desk in his office.

“How long can this tragedy continue? How much longer can we stomach it?”

“They are fighting for their basic rights — to live on their own land, to speak their own language, to preserve their culture and traditions,” he added, in reference to the Donbas residents.

In Putin’s telling, that is a “culture and tradition” inherently Russian in nature, since he has repeatedly expressed skepticism toward the idea of a separate Ukrainian historical identity.

Putin also dedicated lengthy sections of his speech to undermining Ukraine’s sovereignty — describing Kyiv’s status as the capital of an independent sovereign country as little more than a gift from Moscow. The implication being that it is Moscow’s to potentially take back.

“Modern Ukraine was completely and wholly created by Russia,” Putin said Monday, before diving into a lengthy description of Vladimir Lenin’s decision to “create” Ukraine shortly after the Russian Revolution in 1917.

The speech drew heavily on patriotic and nationalistic language, with the formal recognition — ratified Tuesday by Russia’s parliament — coming a day before Russia’s annual “Defenders of the Fatherland” public holiday, a Soviet-era celebration of the country’s armed forces.

Eventually turning to the current standoff, he accused leaders in Kyiv of escalating the situation in the eastern part of Ukraine, saying they have “embarked on the path of violence, bloodshed, lawlessness, and they do not recognize any other solution to the Donbass issue, except a military one.”

The speech was the culmination of a years-long campaign by Putin to rewrite the history of the Russian-Ukrainian relationship, experts said.

Prior to Monday’s address, Putin’s most substantial thinking on the Ukraine issue had been outlined in a lengthy essay — “on the historical unity of Russians and Ukranians” — published last July.

Analysts saw a clear line between that essay and the content of Monday’s speech. But many fear the immediate act — recognition of the Donetsk and Luhansk Peoples’ Republics — is far from the extent of Putin’s true ambitions. Instead, Putin placed the recognition of the republics in a much larger framework of a Russian maximalism, which might be unable to stop at the borders of the Donbas.

“This will affect not only Ukraine, but other ex-Soviet countries — starting with Belarus and Moldova and ending with Kazakhstan and the rest of Central Asia,” said political scientist Ilya Graschenkov.

“Recognizing the DPR and the LPR seems to be only a small episode in the much larger issue of restoring the Soviet Union — if not to its previous borders, at least in the format of a mini-U.S.S.R.”

Putin’s interpretation of Ukrainian history — a combination of cherry-picking facts, purposeful misinterpretation and conspiracy theories — has been dismissed by experts as a “dangerously distorted reading of the past.”

What Russians themselves think of Putin’s actions is still up for interpretation, analysts say. Independent polling shows the Donbas is not Crimea — the annexation of which was widely popular and provided a long-lasting boost to Putin’s approval ratings, even as the economy slumped and Russians became poorer.

“Putin is mistaken about the degree of potential support for the ‘Russian rescue operation’ in Ukraine, which will inevitably follow,” said political analyst Tatiana Stanovaya.

“He deeply overestimates the level of support that the Russian population will give him. There will be no protests … but he will not receive broad support either.”

Others see in recognition a half-fulfilled idea that will leave even Putin’s most ardent supporters dissatisfied.

“There will be about a quarter — maybe a third — of the country who still sincerely buy into the Kremlin's patriotic rhetoric. But one question will be a thorn in their hearts: ‘Why did we only recognize them, and not accept them into Russia?’ That feeling of half-heartedness will somewhat spoil this potential feast,” said political scientist Abbas Galyamov.

“The restoration of the Donbas will require trillions, not to mention the maintenance of peace there. With our stagnating economy, this will not be easy,” Graschenkov wrote in a Telegram post. “Given that the euphoria of another victory … will soon subside, and a pile of problems will rapidly catch up with us, the geopolitical success could become a source of discontent.”

His message to Zelenskiy at the end of his address is being seen as a chilling marker of what could follow.

“From those who have seized and are holding power in Kyiv, we demand an immediate cessation of hostilities,” Putin said, moments after announcing his plans to recognize the breakaway states.

“Otherwise, full responsibility for any more bloodshed will be entirely on the conscience of the regime in power on the territory of Ukraine.”








Rewriting History, Putin Pitches Russia as Defender of an Expanding Motherland - The Moscow Times


President Vladimir Putin pitched Moscow as a defender of its historical motherland on a crusade to protect Russians and Russian speakers from “genocide” as he justified the dramatic decision to recognize the independence of pro-Russian separatsts in Eastern Ukraine late on Monday.




www.themoscowtimes.com





From another article,

"The impression arises that, regardless of who is to blame for the recent escalation, events in Donbas might unfold as they did in Georgia in 2008. Under this scenario, Moscow would recognize the independence of the self-proclaimed republics then send its troops into the region, thereby guaranteeing that the conflict in Donbas would last for years, if not decades to come. 

The other option of evacuating the entire population of the DPR and LPR into neighboring regions of Russia and returning the now-depopulated territory of Donbas to Kyiv appears much less likely. 

Apparently, by stepping directly into the conflict on the side of the self-proclaimed republics, Russia could intimidate Kyiv into refraining from any more armed clashes in Donbas. But this is about the only advantage of granting formal recognition to the self-proclaimed republics. 

The inevitable negative consequences of such a move would be both numerous and varied."


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 22, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's a criminal gang. Nobody just quits. They know too many secrets. Putin is riding the tiger. When it comes time to dismount, he's going to be in a world of hurt. That's one reason he extended his presidency another 15 or so years. The thing is, even if he manages to die in peace, his daughter will be left holding the bag.


Lol. Didnt his daughter sacrifice herself to the Sputnik vaccine..? Maybe the daughters can reinvent Russia turn it into something more loveable.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 22, 2022)

I agree with Chomsky, America is the biggest terrorist state of them all. 
It must also hurt that Xi and Putin are real statesmen and better than either side of politics in the US can muster at the moment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> I agree with Chomsky, America is the biggest terrorist state of them all.
> It must also hurt that Xi and Putin are real statesmen and better than either side of politics in the US can muster at the moment.


Xi and Putin are autocrats, do you support autocrats?
Don't let the perfect be the enemy of the good.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 22, 2022)

althor said:


> The previous guy is shit the new guy is even more shit.
> 
> It is amazing to me idiots cant see that.
> 
> ...


when it seems like EVERYONE around you is stupid, and wrong...EVERYONE...then it's probably you that's wrong...
chances are that you are NOT the only one in the room that can see the truth...you're the only one that can't see it.
of course, if you're the only non magat in a room full of magats, then the reverse is probably true...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)

Get up to speed: Russia faces sanctions for 'beginning' invasion | CNN Politics


Europe and the US announced tough new sanctions meant to isolate Russia from the Western banking system, cut off some of its natural gas market and punish Russian oligarchs who could have sway with Russian President Vladimir Putin.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 22, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> I agree with Chomsky, America is the biggest terrorist state of them all.
> It must also hurt that Xi and Putin are real statesmen and better than either side of politics in the US can muster at the moment.


wow, if you can call putin a statesman, you're too fucking stupid to even bother interacting with further...ignored for gross stupidity


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 22, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's a criminal gang. Nobody just quits. They know too many secrets. Putin is riding the tiger. When it comes time to dismount, he's going to be in a world of hurt. That's one reason he extended his presidency another 15 or so years. The thing is, even if he manages to die in peace, his daughter will be left holding the bag.


it's a financial criminal gang, i'm not sure it's like the russian mafia anymore. a couple of articles i read, one i think you posted, describes several of them as business people who are forced to deal with the corrupt government to do business...i know that makes them criminals by extension, but the first generation of oligarchs were hardcore thugs compared to most of these guys. i wouldn't count on them to stand their ground if they see a way out...if things start to go south for putin, or if they see themselves coming under chinese control.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 22, 2022)

I hear many terms new to my ears.


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when it seems like EVERYONE around you is stupid, and wrong...EVERYONE...then it's probably you that's wrong...
> chances are that you are NOT the only one in the room that can see the truth...you're the only one that can't see it.
> of course, if you're the only non magat in a room full of magats, then the reverse is probably true...


Non-Magat here. If I was any further left I would walk in circles. Not too sure too many Magats would be referencing Noam Chomsky. but anything is possible nowadays I suppose. 

"Xi and Putin are autocrats, do you support autocrats?
Don't let the perfect be the enemy of the good."

I don't think it matters if I support Xi or Vlad, they are autocrats as you said.
Need I remind you that you just got done with a full-term president who wakes up every day, looks into the mirror and says "Me first"
This from an outsiders perspective would appear to be a small microcosm of the way America actually views itself.
A "Me First" mentality.
When other countries start behaving that way they are taken to task and the threat of war develops.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 22, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> I agree with Chomsky, America is the biggest terrorist state of them all.
> It must also hurt that Xi and Putin are real statesmen and better than either side of politics in the US can muster at the moment.


Chomsky , what a joke. He is such an insecure old fuck. he had to go and get married again after his wife died in 2014. Now he is 93 and his wife is 58. Such an asshole.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> I hear many terms new to my ears.
> 
> Non-Magat here. If I was any further left I would walk in circles. Not too sure too many Magats would be referencing Noam Chomsky. but anything is possible nowadays I suppose.
> 
> ...


I'm Canadian and the fault in America is more with the people than the government. Racism and tribalism fosters and enables bad government and Trump was the ultimate example of that! America is currently a liberal democracy, barely, but Russia and China are authoritarian states. If you think our politicians who are regularly elected are corrupt, wait till you see what they become if unelected.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wow, if you can call putin a statesman, you're too fucking stupid to even bother interacting with further...ignored for gross stupidity


Thanks for your input.
Putin is a better diplomat than Trump. Absolutely.
Do you remember the soccer ball incident? Putin made Trump look like an imbecile.
And from him, we go to dithering Joe who can probably barely raise one by now. 
Putin won their last election, he is their leading statesman. He has been doing it a long time. 
As far as I am concerned I don't know the man, I don't think I would like him but I have been wrong about these things before.
I certainly don't agree with his politics but I reserve the right to consider him a good statesman.
At least he hasn't pissed off China, like some other diplomats have. lol.
If all that is 'fucking' stupid in your eyes, fair enough, but why all the aggression?
Have you not matured enough to control your emotions when talking about politics on the skyways?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Putin won their last election, he is their leading statesman. He has been doing it a long time.


Not hard to do when you bump off or imprison your opponents and have a corrupt vote counting system and minister of justice. Don't get me wrong though, Putin has his political base, it is much like Trump's base, a bunch of assholes.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm Canadian and the fault in America is more with the people than the government. Racism and tribalism fosters and enables bad government and Trump was the ultimate example of that! America is currently a liberal democracy, barely, but Russia and China are authoritarian states. If you think our politicians who are regularly elected are corrupt, wait till you see what they become if unelected.


Do you really think it makes that much difference? Not so sure myself.
Maybe it is the best type of governance for those people, and who made you the judge of what is best for them?
Here is a little sample of what Putin has done for Russia post 2004.
"As a result of high oil prices, a rise in foreign investment, and prudent economic and fiscal policies, the Russian economy grew significantly; dramatically improving Russia's standard of living, and increasing its influence in global politics.[172] Putin's rule increased stability while transforming Russia into an authoritarian state"
Doesn't sound to bad to me, if I was Russian that is. We also need to realise they are starting from a really low base.
But seriously why waste all that money on an election when everything is hunky-dory in the barnyard so to speak?
Excepting of course his political enemies who do seem to rather disappear a bit more often than they should we can agree.
We are also forgetting that historically in Russia this is normal behavior.
Killing off your enemies makes good political sense so nobody says very much about it or else they might be next.
See smart thinking again......exactly what we expect from our statesmen.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Chomsky , what a joke. He is such an insecure old fuck. he had to go and get married again after his wife died in 2014. Now he is 93 and his wife is 58. Such an asshole.


Chomsky would eat you for breakfast, politically, friend.................


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Do you really think it makes that much difference? Not so sure myself.
> Maybe it is the best type of governance for those people, and who made you the judge of what is best for them?
> Here is a little sample of what Putin has done for Russia post 2004.
> "As a result of high oil prices, a rise in foreign investment, and prudent economic and fiscal policies, the Russian economy grew significantly; dramatically improving Russia's standard of living, and increasing its influence in global politics.[172] Putin's rule increased stability, while transforming Russia into an authoritarian state"
> ...


When you start from nothing any improvement is good. The average Russian lives like shit and makes around $400/mth, soon to be $100/ mth, if they can find a job. Things will be bad in mother Russia until she shits out Vlad.


----------



## HGCC (Feb 22, 2022)

althor said:


> The previous guy is shit the new guy is even more shit.
> 
> It is amazing to me idiots cant see that.
> 
> ...


I can dig it, but really by any measure I can think of, Joe is better. It's a step in the right direction at least, changing course from where we were headed. Dumping on biden, when the opposition is who and what it is, just isnt helpful.

I dont like biden, don't dislike him, rather ambivalent really, but damn, the choice is pretty clear here and I have to look at the motivations and intentions involved when people are critical.

I use the Obama mustard/tan suit standard for discourse. Tons of legit criticism could be made. What are people making a fuss about...that dude liked Grey pupon...sorry that criticism isn't valid and counts as points against whoever does it during their future attempts at making points.

So what makes the current admin shit in your view?

Edit: blah, that guys gone. Oh well.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)

Putin's Mein Kampf....
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine Is A Real Country*





Putin has tried to rewrite the history of Ukraine, questioning its statehood. What’s the real story behind the country’s independence?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 22, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> I agree with Chomsky, America is the biggest terrorist state of them all.
> It must also hurt that Xi and Putin are real statesmen and better than either side of politics in the US can muster at the moment.


Yet another person reading from a script. 

Putin must have really fucked up. Given how many are showing up at his obscure site, it seems his only hope is his troll army.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 22, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yet another person reading from a script.
> 
> Putin must have really fucked up. Given how many are showing up at his obscure site, it seems his only hope is his troll army.


So True! Putin totally fucked up. He thought everyone was going to give in to him and give him like a hundred trillion dollars , lol, to stop the invasion. Lol, and No One is Doing it! Longer he waited longer his plan Failed.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So True! Putin totally fucked up. He thought everyone was going to give in to him and give him like a hundred trillion dollars , lol, to stop the invasion. Lol, and No One is Doing it! Longer he waited longer his plan Failed.


If he would just get his trolls to stop yammering


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 22, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yet another person reading from a script.


It's just a different point of view to the one you hold. They are my words comrade.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 22, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> I hear many terms new to my ears.
> 
> Non-Magat here. If I was any further left I would walk in circles. Not too sure too many Magats would be referencing Noam Chomsky. but anything is possible nowadays I suppose.
> 
> ...


lmao sure they do. Usually though when a troll references Chomsky they get the green font like a good cuck left-troll.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 22, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lmao sure they do. Usually though when a troll references Chomsky they get the green font like a good cuck left-troll.


Not trolling. This is just more fake news comrade. You guys swallow it whole don't you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)

It looks more and more like Vlad's got his cock caught in a meat grinder and instead of pulling out he's pushing in! If he goes for the whole enchilada, he might have a bloody war on his hands, Ukraine has an army, a reserve and weapons these days. Thousands of Russian troops dying on top of crippling sanctions could cause Vlad trouble, Ukraine now has NATO support and weapons and it could be messy, not a walk in the park like in 2014. Russia will be kicked out of SWIFT and their oil exports embargoed to the extent possible. It will end up crippling the Russian economy and if America was smart they would show some flexibility with China on the energy front and keep them from aligning with Putin. Trade with North America, Asia pacific allies and Europe is vital for China, Russia not so much. They are watching the reaction to Russia's actions, but they have it pretty good as things stand, so shouldn't want to rock the boat. Crippling sanctions for a decade and diminishing demand for oil by then could be big trouble for Russia.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 22, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Not trolling. This is just more fake news comrade. You guys swallow it whole don't you.


Did what you wrote make sense in a different language or something?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)

*Fox Loves Russia*


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It looks more and more like Vlad's got his cock caught in a meat grinder and instead of pulling out he's pushing in! If he goes for the whole enchilada, he might have a bloody war on his hands, Ukraine has an army, a reserve and weapons these days. Thousands of Russian troops dying on top of crippling sanctions could cause Vlad trouble, Ukraine now has NATO support and weapons and it could be messy, not a walk in the park like in 2014. Russia will be kicked out of SWIFT and their oil exports embargoed to the extent possible. It will end up crippling the Russian economy and if America was smart they would show some flexibility with China on the energy front and keep them from aligning with Putin. Trade with North America, Asia pacific allies and Europe is vital for China, Russia not so much. They are watching the reaction to Russia's actions, but they have it pretty good as things stand, so shouldn't want to rock the boat. Crippling sanctions for a decade and diminishing demand for oil by then could be big trouble for Russia.





https://www.usnews.com/news/top-news/articles/2022-02-04/exclusive-russia-and-china-agree-30-year-gas-deal-using-new-pipeline-source


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 22, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> It is always telling when a long time account just turns full Russian propaganda troll.


I bet you see russians under your bed whilst you dream about Murdoch.


I was watching The Business on TV last night and they were saying how well Australia will do out of all the sanctions. Which is good news for Australians.

Has anybody placed sanctions on Russia yet or just the new states? (edit- the US has!- interesting. I wonder when more US troops will arrive) Ive been out of the loop today and nobody seems to be talking about it or cares which is refreshing but also irritating.

This is Interesting and the US usually does what Israel wants.


----------



## printer (Feb 22, 2022)

*Tucker Carlson: Americans have been trained to hate Putin, and will suffer because of it*
Since the day that Donald Trump became president, Democrats in Washington have told you it's your patriotic duty to hate Vladimir Putin. It's not a suggestion. It's a mandate. Anything less than hatred for Putin is treason. 

Many Americans have obeyed this directive. They now dutifully hate Vladimir Putin. Maybe you're one of them. Hating Putin has become the central purpose of America's foreign policy. It's the main thing that we talk about. Entire cable channels are now devoted to it. Very soon, that hatred of Vladimir Putin could bring the United States into a conflict in Eastern Europe. 

Before that happens, it might be worth asking yourself, since it is getting pretty serious: What is this really about? Why do I hate Putin so much? Has Putin ever called me a racist? Has he threatened to get me fired for disagreeing with him? Has he shipped every middle-class job in my town to Russia? Did he manufacture a worldwide pandemic that wrecked my business and kept me indoors for two years? Is he teaching my children to embrace racial discrimination? Is he making fentanyl? Is he trying to snuff out Christianity? Does he eat dogs? 





Since the day that Donald Trump became president, Democrats in Washington have told you it's your patriotic duty to hate Vladimir Putin. It's not a suggestion. It's a mandate. Anything less than hatred for Putin is treason. 

Many Americans have obeyed this directive. They now dutifully hate Vladimir Putin. Maybe you're one of them. Hating Putin has become the central purpose of America's foreign policy. It's the main thing that we talk about. Entire cable channels are now devoted to it. Very soon, that hatred of Vladimir Putin could bring the United States into a conflict in Eastern Europe. 

Before that happens, it might be worth asking yourself, since it is getting pretty serious: What is this really about? Why do I hate Putin so much? Has Putin ever called me a racist? Has he threatened to get me fired for disagreeing with him? Has he shipped every middle-class job in my town to Russia? Did he manufacture a worldwide pandemic that wrecked my business and kept me indoors for two years? Is he teaching my children to embrace racial discrimination? Is he making fentanyl? Is he trying to snuff out Christianity? Does he eat dogs? 













Tucker Carlson: Americans have been trained to hate Putin, and will suffer because of it


Tucker Carlson reacts to the latest developments in Ukraine, and says all Americans will suffer because of Biden's policies.




www.foxnews.com





And it just gets stupider.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 22, 2022)

printer said:


> *Tucker Carlson: Americans have been trained to hate Putin, and will suffer because of it*
> Since the day that Donald Trump became president, Democrats in Washington have told you it's your patriotic duty to hate Vladimir Putin. It's not a suggestion. It's a mandate. Anything less than hatred for Putin is treason.
> 
> Many Americans have obeyed this directive. They now dutifully hate Vladimir Putin. Maybe you're one of them. Hating Putin has become the central purpose of America's foreign policy. It's the main thing that we talk about. Entire cable channels are now devoted to it. Very soon, that hatred of Vladimir Putin could bring the United States into a conflict in Eastern Europe.
> ...


To be fair Americans have been trained to hate Russians, then Muslims, recently Chinese. Americans were even taught to hate the French for awhile when we illegally invaded Iraq.

If this war doesn't help Biden then the Republicans will win next election in a landslide. Will trump run is still the big question on everyones mind. https://edition.cnn.com/2022/02/10/politics/biden-approval-rating-problem/index.html Its a big call he is making.

This whole thing has just gotten much more interesting! Going to be a fantastic few months now for Politics followers rather then the few weeks it was going to be.
I'm not happy about what might well be a Trump and Republican resurgence, shame Biden's brung them back into the game so soon, but we will see what October brings.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 23, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> You're in the politics section and you bruise so easily. May want to get that checked out.


Thanks for your concern. Did you work out how to read a map and where the South China sea is yet? Rhetorical Q by the way.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> https://www.usnews.com/news/top-news/articles/2022-02-04/exclusive-russia-and-china-agree-30-year-gas-deal-using-new-pipeline-source


Welcome to our little obscure politics forum new member. 

This is not a surprising development. If a nobody on a pot politics board expected this, we can rest assured it was expected by people with a higher pay grade than mine and has the ear of the president.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 23, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The rich Russian oligarch’s might start packing their bags up around now and fleeing to Miami or London where they have loads of property and investments . Putin is going to a very lonely man soon.


Boris won’t lose too much dirty Russian cash, he loves the pound note too much


----------



## zeddd (Feb 23, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So True! Putin totally fucked up. He thought everyone was going to give in to him and give him like a hundred trillion dollars , lol, to stop the invasion. Lol, and No One is Doing it! Longer he waited longer his plan Failed.


To me it seems, from listening to his latest speech, that he is psychotic and paranoid. This is a bad combo for a Russian leader.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> It's just a different point of view to the one you hold. They are my words comrade.


_"America is the biggest terrorist state of them all."_ 

Tell that to the people in Kazakhstan. 









Kazakhstan: Why are there riots and why are Russian troops there?


Security forces have killed dozens of suspected rioters and Russian troops have been called in.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Boris won’t lose too much dirty Russian cash, he loves the pound note too much


Just looking a pictures of him, it seems to me he can afford to lose a few pounds.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Just looking a pictures of him, it seems to me he can afford to lose a few pounds.


And in trouble at the Polls. Like Trump and our Morrison they are dim wits.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 23, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> I agree with Chomsky, America is the biggest terrorist state of them all.
> It must also hurt that Xi and Putin are real statesmen and better than either side of politics in the US can muster at the moment.


Wow. So edgy.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 23, 2022)

Why Russia's Hypersonic Missiles Can't Be Seen on Radar


The speed of hypersonic weapons are changing the way the world's military minds think about the future of great power conflicts in ways no one could have predicted.




www.military.com


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> _"America is the biggest terrorist state of them all."_
> 
> Tell that to the people in Kazakhstan.
> 
> ...


Once the peaceful protestors starting to chop heads off everyone saw the pattern and realized who they worked for.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 23, 2022)

This was published in Tass on 16/2:

Lebanese expert on military strategy, General Charles Abi Nader told TASS on Wednesday.

"In the conditions when the United States and Western countries are deliberately escalating the international situation, exploiting the developments around Ukraine, Russian Defense Minister Sergey Shoigu visits Damascus to send a warning message from there," the Lebanese general pointed out.
"It implies that Russia will use its strategic facilities in Syria in the event of military confrontation with NATO,"

To do what?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Just looking a pictures of him, it seems to me he can afford to lose a few pounds.


He drinks excessively so it will be a challenge


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 23, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wow. So edgy.


Everything is war.............






For all my brothers and sisters, wherever you are.............


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 23, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Everything is war.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're in the cubicles surrounding you.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 23, 2022)

Putin miscalculated, badly. Russsian citizens will pay a very steep price. Dissent will be crushed fiercely. I hope this could be the beginning of the end of him.

The Germans especially along with the rest of the EU and the UK are making huge sacrifices to stop Putin's aggression. Unfortunately here we'll have a huge swath of citizens willing to let Ukraine be taken, willing to end democracy, willing, actually desiring authoritarian rule while calling themselves freedom fighters. They'll react to gas prices going up & decide it's best to just let Putin run wild, end democracy, jail opponents, kill journalists.

The GOP is a complete disgrace. They spit on Reagan's legacy now. They spit on democracy. Fuck them all.


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 23, 2022)

Well said, sir.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 23, 2022)

Oil may hit $200 with this shit going on, that will make the shirtless midget happy.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 23, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Putin miscalculated, badly. Russsian citizens will pay a very steep price. Dissent will be crushed fiercely. I hope this could be the beginning of the end of him.
> 
> The Germans especially along with the rest of the EU and the UK are making huge sacrifices to stop Putin's aggression. Unfortunately here we'll have a huge swath of citizens willing to let Ukraine be taken, willing to end democracy, willing, actually desiring authoritarian rule while calling themselves freedom fighters. They'll react to gas prices going up & decide it's best to just let Putin run wild, end democracy, jail opponents, kill journalists.
> 
> The GOP is a complete disgrace. They spit on Reagan's legacy now. They spit on democracy. Fuck them all.


But our gas prices will go up!

Let's go Brandon!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> https://www.usnews.com/news/top-news/articles/2022-02-04/exclusive-russia-and-china-agree-30-year-gas-deal-using-new-pipeline-source


I'm familiar with the deal, they had not just a deal with Germany, but a completed Nordstream2 pipeline. Give China options and incentives, the carrot and the stick. The oil producing regions in Russia are distant from China.


----------



## HGCC (Feb 23, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wow. So edgy.


I 100% would have made that statement as a 14 year old, wearing jnco's and an anarchy symbol t shirt, thinking I was the smartest person in the room. 

Then I would have yelled the word penis as loud as possible in a mall food court.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I 100% would have made that statement as a 14 year old, wearing jnco's and an anarchy symbol t shirt, thinking I was the smartest person in the room.
> 
> Then I would have yelled the word penis as loud as possible in a mall food court.


Then, the tall sophomore working the corn dog stand grins, waves and shouts “over here!”


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 23, 2022)

printer said:


> *Rewriting History, Putin Pitches Russia as Defender of an Expanding Motherland*
> *In an emotional and angry speech, the president justified his decision to recognize breakaway states in Eastern Ukraine as independent.*
> President Vladimir Putin pitched Moscow as a defender of its historical motherland on a crusade to protect Russians and Russian speakers from “genocide” as he justified the dramatic decision to recognize the independence of pro-Russian separatsts in Eastern Ukraine late on Monday.
> 
> ...


He's a Prince..the emo is a nice touch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)

So Vlad has kompromat on Pompeo too.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Gen. McCaffrey: Trump, Pompeo's Support Of 'Murderous Thug' Putin Endangers America*





Former President Donald Trump and former U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo praised Russian President Vladimir Putin's strategy in Ukraine. Pompeo, in a February 18, 2022 interview, said Putin is "very shrewd, very capable. I have enormous respect for him" and referred to the Russian president as a "elegantly sophisticated counterpart." Trump referred to Putin's strategy in Ukraine as "genius," and wished Putin's "peacekeeper" forces could be used on the United States' Southern border.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Not trolling. This is just more fake news comrade. You guys swallow it whole don't you.


i dunno, your mom would be the expert on that, ask her about swallowing it whole


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 23, 2022)

Ukraine on Wednesday has started conscripting reservists aged 18-60 following a decree by President Volodymyr Zelenskiy. Can you imagine that in the US, I can remember the Vietnam draft and it will happen here if things escalate.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2022)

printer said:


> *Tucker Carlson: Americans have been trained to hate Putin, and will suffer because of it*
> Since the day that Donald Trump became president, Democrats in Washington have told you it's your patriotic duty to hate Vladimir Putin. It's not a suggestion. It's a mandate. Anything less than hatred for Putin is treason.
> 
> Many Americans have obeyed this directive. They now dutifully hate Vladimir Putin. Maybe you're one of them. Hating Putin has become the central purpose of America's foreign policy. It's the main thing that we talk about. Entire cable channels are now devoted to it. Very soon, that hatred of Vladimir Putin could bring the United States into a conflict in Eastern Europe.
> ...


well, that's just what i need, a fuck like carlson telling me why i think what i think....how dare anyone else attempt to brainwash me, that just makes fucker's job harder....fucking lying weasel douchebag


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> To be fair Americans have been trained to hate Russians, then Muslims, recently Chinese. Americans were even taught to hate the French for awhile when we illegally invaded Iraq.
> 
> If this war doesn't help Biden then the Republicans will win next election in a landslide. Will trump run is still the big question on everyones mind. https://edition.cnn.com/2022/02/10/politics/biden-approval-rating-problem/index.html Its a big call he is making.
> 
> ...


so what have Australians been trained to believe? that they aren't trained to believe things? every fucking country on the planet has shit to be ashamed of, Australia included...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_massacres_of_Indigenous_Australians
clean your own fucking house before you start telling me how dirty mine is....


----------



## zeddd (Feb 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so what have Australians been trained to believe? that they aren't trained to believe things? every fucking country on the planet has shit to be ashamed of, Australia included...
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_massacres_of_Indigenous_Australians
> clean your own fucking house before you start telling me how dirty mine is....


At what point in the near future do you think that your Moscow to glass scenario will play out, could be days away.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So Vlad has kompromat on Pompeo too.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Gen. McCaffrey: Trump, Pompeo's Support Of 'Murderous Thug' Putin Endangers America*
> 
> ...


what do you expect seditious traitorous criminal fucks to do? say they hate another criminal fuck? fucks of a feather cluster together...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ukraine on Wednesday has started conscripting reservists aged 18-60 following a decree by President Volodymyr Zelenskiy. Can you imagine that in the US, I can remember the Vietnam draft and it will happen here if things escalate.


If NATO supplied them with modern weapons the Russians will pay a heavy price for their "victory", particularly stinger and stinger 2 AA missiles. I understand they have been supplied with lots of anti tank weapons, from TOWs to Javelins, to Cheap Anti tank options too. Their air defense system is weak, but shoulder launched AA can make up for a lot and stand off the Russian air.

If Ukraine wants to fight it could get ugly, Vlad had about 200,000 troops, but Ukraine has as many plus reserves and the attacker should have a 3:1 superiority at least in conventional war. If the Ukrainians are well armed, determined to fight and competently lead, if might be a major humiliation for Vlad. They might take the place in a week or it could even drag on, but in any case it could be costly in casualties for Russia, will tie down and wear out his army while exposing other places.

Vlad has the same problem the soviets had and it's an economic threat to their "financial system" and political power, not a military threat. Russia needs to hold onto buffer states by force of arms now, political interference and manipulation was no longer enough in Belorussia or Kazakhstan, Putin had to recently invade them, with the support of his puppet governments. Modern empires are economic not military and that trend started with the British and was followed by America. 

Russia is a large, nuclear armed, poor country, with vast mismanaged resources and territory, yet the average Russian lives like shit when compared to how they should be living, considering how rich their country is in resources and how close to major markets. If Ukraine joined the EU for instance, it would be a bigger threat to Vlad than if they joined NATO! Incomes and living standards in their fellow Slavic country would skyrocket and with the internet there's no hiding the facts, they can bullshit with disinformation, but the truth is a powerful agent for change.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2022)

zeddd said:


> At what point in the near future do you think that your Moscow to glass scenario will play out, could be days away.


i don't keep track of the passage of time very well...and the rest of the world seems to be populated with cowardly cunts...so it'll probably be a while...
but really, i hold no ill will to russians in general, just their leaders...if you could wipe them out selectively, i don't care about the fate of russia, really.
i am an asshole, but i'm an asshole that looks at the big picture, and wonders why one bad player is allowed to threaten the security of the whole world? just fucking remove them, like you'd remove a tumor...with surgical precision if possible, and if that fails, then you resort to radiation...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If NATO supplied them with modern weapons the Russians will pay a heavy price for their "victory", particularly stinger and stinger 2 AA missiles. I understand they have been supplied with lots of anti tank weapons, from TOWs to Javelins, to Cheap Anti tank options too. Their air defense system is weak, but shoulder launched AA can make up for a lot and stand off the Russian air.
> 
> If Ukraine wants to fight it could get ugly, Vlad had about 200,000 troops, but Ukraine has as many plus reserves and the attacker should have a 3:1 superiority at least in conventional war. If the Ukrainians are well armed, determined to fight and competently lead, if might be a major humiliation for Vlad. They might take the place in a week or it could even drag on, but in any case it could be costly in casualties for Russia, will tie down and wear out his army while exposing other places.
> 
> ...


vlad has about 200k ground troops...he has about 900k troops all together...Ukraine doesn't have a chance if it comes to a full fledged invasion, the best they can hope for is either going out in style, taking as many russian troops with them as possible, and fucking up a much infrastructure as possible, to spite the russians, OR, they can surrender and let vlad step on their necks for the rest of their lives...and their childrens lives...and let vlads successor step on their grand childrens necks for the whole of their lives...


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 23, 2022)

The GOP wants Biden to do more; perhaps they need to give Biden something? Leverage works many ways.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Boris won’t lose too much dirty Russian cash, he loves the pound note too much


it's become public knowledge that the "London laundry" exists, once exposed to the public eye, leaders have to be much more circumspect about suckling the dirty money teat


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't keep track of the passage of time very well...and the rest of the world seems to be populated with cowardly cunts...so it'll probably be a while...
> but really, i hold no ill will to russians in general, just their leaders...if you could wipe them out selectively, i don't care about the fate of russia, really.
> i am an asshole, but i'm an asshole that looks at the big picture, and wonders why one bad player is allowed to threaten the security of the whole world? *just fucking remove them, like you'd remove a tumor.*..with surgical precision if possible, and if that fails, then you resort to radiation...


We already possess that capability.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2022)

zeddd said:


> This was published in Tass on 16/2:
> 
> Lebanese expert on military strategy, General Charles Abi Nader told TASS on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


all i can imagine is that they'll try to use it as a base to stage an attack on nato's rear...which won't go well for russia...or syria.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 23, 2022)

Well at least we no longer need to pretend to have the discussion about whether most Republicans support democracy.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 23, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> *Putin miscalculated, badly. Russsian citizens will pay a very steep price. Dissent will be crushed fiercely. I hope this could be the beginning of the end of him*.
> 
> The Germans especially along with the rest of the EU and the UK are making huge sacrifices to stop Putin's aggression. Unfortunately here we'll have a huge swath of citizens willing to let Ukraine be taken, willing to end democracy, willing, actually desiring authoritarian rule while calling themselves freedom fighters. They'll react to gas prices going up & decide it's best to just let Putin run wild, end democracy, jail opponents, kill journalists.
> 
> The GOP is a complete disgrace. They spit on Reagan's legacy now. They spit on democracy. Fuck them all.


Did you ever see the movie 'Island of Dr Moreau'?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 23, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Well at least we no longer need to pretend to have the discussion about whether most Republicans support democracy.


What pretense? Citizens were calling their Reps telling them to leave Russia alone


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 23, 2022)

Also, it has been a long time since we have been able to use the word "rump" without it being in the context of a butt or cut of meat.

So that's cool - even if it won't last long.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2022)

printer said:


> *Rewriting History, Putin Pitches Russia as Defender of an Expanding Motherland*
> *In an emotional and angry speech, the president justified his decision to recognize breakaway states in Eastern Ukraine as independent.*
> President Vladimir Putin pitched Moscow as a defender of its historical motherland on a crusade to protect Russians and Russian speakers from “genocide” as he justified the dramatic decision to recognize the independence of pro-Russian separatsts in Eastern Ukraine late on Monday.
> 
> ...


There is something about Vladolf’s headline “defending an expanding motherland”. Now where did I hear that before?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Once the peaceful protestors starting to chop heads off everyone saw the pattern and realized who they worked for.


Can you access BBC articles in your country? No mention of that in their article. They did say the protesters tried to topple a bronze statue of Nazarbayev. Is that the head you are talking about?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ukraine on Wednesday has started conscripting reservists aged 18-60 following a decree by President Volodymyr Zelenskiy. Can you imagine that in the US, I can remember the Vietnam draft and it will happen here if things escalate.


That’s fucked up. Are there a bunch of Ukrainian people packing up and headed to bordering countries like Poland at this point? When the Vietnam draft happened people went to Canada to wait it out. What happens to the Ukrainian that refuse to fight?


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Can you access BBC articles in your country? No mention of that in their article. They did say the protesters tried to topple a bronze statue of Nazarbayev. Is that the head you are talking about?











Police Officer Beheaded in Kazakhstan As Violence Escalates


Russian paratroopers have been dispatched to quell the violence sparked by protests against a rise in gas prices.




www.newsweek.com












Officer beheaded, protesters killed in Kazakhstan's worst protests since independence


Demonstrators attempt to storm buildings in the country's largest city and dozens of protesters are "liquidated" as anger turns to the government and former president.




www.abc.net.au












Police beheaded and countless protesters dead as Kazakhstan revolt escalates


The worst violence in the country’s 30 years of independence shows no sign of ending.




metro.co.uk





Head choppers are dead giveaway.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Police Officer Beheaded in Kazakhstan As Violence Escalates
> 
> 
> Russian paratroopers have been dispatched to quell the violence sparked by protests against a rise in gas prices.
> ...


OMG,

Protester beheaded a cop. You are talking about a Kazakhstan cop? That would be justice, not murder.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The GOP wants Biden to do more; perhaps they need to give Biden something? Leverage works many ways.


Nah, they just want to help Putin have pretense for his war. Or at least troll Biden with a 'told you so'.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2022)

"A policeman was reportedly beheaded during protests in Kazakhstan that have increased in violence since they broke out five days ago."

" Russia's TASS news agency quoted the Kazakh health ministry as saying more than 1,000 people had been injured during the protests, and more than 400 of them were in hospital."

"Police in the largest city Almaty said they had ‘liquidated’ dozens of rioters overnight and into the early hours of Thursday morning but it is unclear exactly how many have been killed.
The authorities said at least 18 members of the security forces had died, including the two found decapitated, and 478 were wounded. More than 2,000 people have been arrested."

Reportedly...TASS news agency quoted..... Authorities said...at least 18 members of the security forces had died, including the TWO found decapitated
lets see some evidence of any of these unconfirmed contradictory allegations...

Police in the largest city Almaty said they had ‘liquidated’ dozens of rioters overnight and into the early hours of Thursday morning...sounds like a couple of beheadings might be just about fair payback?

while they would be removed almost immediately, there have been no video or pictures of this posted to any social media platforms? your telling me that in the age of the fucking cell phone, not one protestor OR security thug caught a beheading on video? not even pictures of the aftermath?...
i don't believe a word of it and won't until it's confirmed by someone trustworthy


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "A policeman was reportedly beheaded during protests in Kazakhstan that have increased in violence since they broke out five days ago."
> 
> " Russia's TASS news agency quoted the Kazakh health ministry as saying more than 1,000 people had been injured during the protests, and more than 400 of them were in hospital."
> 
> ...


If it wasn't another in the long line of false flags. Shit could even have been a cop that was trying to get the gestapo to stop attacking the protesters and got silenced.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)

TASS huh......not a fan


----------



## printer (Feb 23, 2022)

Would be kind of cool if all the far flung areas of Russia up and revolted while most of their forces were in Ukraine. Just saying.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

Referring to potato's cry for the cop who was killed by a protester in Kazakhstan. The thing about right wing authoritarians is they villify the weak and prey on them. When the defenseless respond with force, authoritarians become outraged and become even more violent. There is no justice when they are in control.

In the Time article he referenced:

_Monitoring groups have said it is proving difficult to confirm what is happening as the country has faced an internet blackout, according to the BBC, and some security forces are said to be siding with the protesters._

So, "sources say" beheaded cop. Time is reporting what the source said but they included disclaimers saying they couldn't verify that report. Sources today say Ukrainian genocide too. Cry me a river, @0potato0

This is what amnesty international reports:









Kazakhstan: Ordering security forces to ‘fire without warning’ a recipe for disaster


Kazakhstan protests: President's "fire without warning" order a recipe for disaster, says Amnesty




www.amnesty.org





*Kazakhstan: Ordering security forces to ‘fire without warning’ a recipe for disaster*

_Reacting to a televised address this morning (7 January) by Kazakhstan’s President Kassym-Jomart Tokayev calling for security forces to “fire without warning” at any further disturbances following the recent mass protests and violence, Marie Struthers, Amnesty International’s Director for Eastern Europe and Central Asia, said:

“The Kazakhstani authorities have a duty to maintain order, but giving blanket approval for police officers and troops to fire without warning is unlawful and a recipe for disaster. It could pave the way for knee-jerk reactions that result in unlawful killings. Unless this order is immediately and clearly revoked, Kazakhstan’s already abysmal human rights record and the ongoing crisis which it has produced are set to get worse.

“Under international law, police officers should only ever use lethal force as a last resort. It can only be used when it is strictly necessary, either to protect themselves or others from an imminent threat of death or serious injury, and only if all other options to de-escalate the situation have failed.

“When the use of force and firearms are strictly necessary, the relevant UN principles are clear. Security forces must always give clear warning when they are about to open fire – the exception being where doing so would put themselves or others at risk. Not doing so increases the risk of innocent bystanders being seriously injured or killed. This blanket order not to provide warning is extremely dangerous and alludes to a policy of ‘kill first, think later’.

“The presence of violent individuals or groups does not remove the Kazakhstani security forces’ obligation to protect the right to peaceful assembly.”_

Nazarbayev is no longer head of the government but retains much power and control in that unfortunate nation. His successor, Tokayev ordered police to fire on crowds without warning. This is the "reform president".

Reminiscent of this:

*Zhanaozen massacre*








Zhanaozen massacre - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*16 December 2011[edit]*
_On 16 December, there were clashes between protesters and police who were attempting to evict them from the square in preparation for an Independence Day celebration. Activists claimed security officers opened fire on unarmed demonstrators. Authorities claimed that "bandits" infiltrated the protesters and began the riots first, producing video to support their version of events.[10] Eleven were killed, according to government officials, though opposition sources put the death toll in the dozens.[11] General Prosecutor Askhat Daulbayev claimed that "civilians, who had gathered in the main square to celebrate the 20th anniversary of the country's independence, were attacked by a group of hooligans".[9] The Kazakh opposition TV channel K-Plus showed the beginning of the unrest, as men purported to be oil workers ran on the stage, tipped over the speakers and pushed around civilians before police arrived.[10] In the disturbances which followed, local government offices, a hotel and an office of the state oil company were set on fire, according to Daulbayev.[10] Eighty-six people were injured in the clashes, according to officials. Due to a shortage of hospital beds in Zhanaozen, many were taken to be treated in Aktau, around 150 km away.__[11]_

*Testimony of victims and witnesses[edit]*
_Observers described people "running and falling, running and falling" and police "showering the people with bullets." One witness said: "Usually it's only in the movies that you see lines of soldiers with their weapons at the ready .... When you see them firsthand, it's a completely different experience. Especially when what you're seeing are OMON riot police, dressed all in black, building a barricade and rapping their clubs against their shields."[12]_

They don't stop there. They rounded up anybody who might have helped organize the strike

Roza Tuletayeva was arrested, tortured and sentenced to prison in 2011 for helping to organize the strike. Kazakhstan prisons are deadly, harsh and women are subject to sexual assault by guards.

*Roza Tuletayeva is free!*
19 November 2014









Roza Tuletayeva is free! - Open Dialogue Foundation


One of the leaders of the Zhanaozen strike movement, Roza Tuletayeva, will be granted early release, her daughter, Aliya Tuletayeva, told the Open Dialog Foundation. This decision was made in a cassation court session today. Tuletayeva currently remains in the colony.




en.odfoundation.eu





*One of the leaders of the Zhanaozen strike movement, Roza Tuletayeva, will be granted early release, her daughter, Aliya Tuletayeva, told the Open Dialog Foundation. This decision was made in a cassation court session today. Tuletayeva currently remains in the colony.*

_






Tuletayeva applied for parole earlier this year, but on July 30, the court in Aktau rejected her motion. According to Kazakh civil rights advocates, her release may be an attempt to mitigate criticism over the use of torture by Kazakh authorities, which has been recently condemned by the Committee Against Torture in Geneva. 

According to her daughter, Tuletayeva is feeling good and expresses thanks to everyone who appealed to the Kazakh authorities for her release. 

On June 4, 2012 Tuletayeva was sentenced to 7 years in prison for her involvement in the Zhanaozen protests. Subsequently, the appellate court reduced her sentence to 5 years. During interrogations Tutelayeva was tortured,* she was hung by her hair and suffocated with a bag over her head; her oppressors also threatened to “ruin her 14-year-old daughter’s life”*_*. *

Roza was not just physically beaten by the police, she was sexually tortured and then they threatened her with doing the same to her 14 YO daughter and sending the girl to a brothel, never to see her again.

This is what it's like in the satellite nations under Russian control. Ukraine angered Putin by kicking out his chosen one and has been at war with them ever since.

This is what kleptocratic dictatorship is. The term is a whitewash of sorts and doesn't give an accurate description of the brutality these people visit upon the masses upon whom they depend for the wealth. This is what @0potato0 is defending. He said the US is the worst terrorist nation in the world. Tell that to the people of Kazakhstan, 0.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 23, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Also, it has been a long time since we have been able to use the word "rump" without it being in the context of a butt or cut of meat.
> 
> So that's cool - even if it won't last long.


He's above the fold on CNN and most others daily.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> This is what @0potato0 is defending. *He said the US is the worst terrorist nation in the world*. Tell that to the people of Kazakhstan, 0.


Where? Are you off your meds?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 23, 2022)

printer said:


> Would be kind of cool if all the far flung areas of Russia up and revolted while most of their forces were in Ukraine. Just saying.


Yes, the Island of Dr Moreau..after being experimented upon, the half animal half human bands together. His protection was quickly overrun and those poor creatures mumbled out 'you experimented on us now we experiment on you' as he picks up scalpel; camera cuts to full island shot with Dr. Moreau screaming.

Justice.

I wonder if Putin has enough in his army right now? seems they're all at the border..might be a good opportunity for us


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Where? Are you off your meds?


You are right. You posted in the thread of a discussion I was having with a different troll who made that claim. I told him to tell that to the people of Kazakhstan and that's where you stepped in. Defending the Russian police action with the unsubstantiated claim made by Kazakh media. No apologies. Two trolls, same asshole.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Where? Are you off your meds?


lulz at how you completely ignore the bulk of that post to voice a grievance. Typical of your kind.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> lulz at how you completely ignore the bulk of that post to voice a grievance. Typical of your kind.


That was Crumpetlicker.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 23, 2022)

So you basically go randomly insulting anyone and everyone even thought you can't keep track of your conversations, what are you five years old?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> So you basically go randomly insulting anyone and everyone even thought you can't keep track of your conversations, what are you five years old?


He has you dead to rights on championing the black shirts in a very unfree place. I trust the authorities to be preemptively brutal.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> So you basically go randomly insulting anyone and everyone even thought you can't keep track of your conversations, what are you five years old?


Clearly my insults to you are not random. Your reply was exactly the same in content and tone of another poster that I was replying to.

So, about that beheading you talked about. Nothing to say about the reports on violent and inhumane actions taken by the Kazakhstan police? You just want to complain about a mis-attribution that I clearly agreed with you on? 

Grieve away, boy. I'm not ever going to apologize to a person who defends the actions of the Kazakhstan police force. Two trolls, same asshole.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That was Crumpetlicker.


Yeah, I talked about horrendous actions by Kazakh police and @0potato0 avoids addressing his own mistake in defending Kazakh police by focusing on a misattribution. He's just deflecting. 

Fucking crybaby authoritarians.


----------



## printer (Feb 23, 2022)

*Half of Russians say military is justified to prevent Ukraine from joining NATO: poll*
Twice as many Russians said it would be right for Moscow to take military action to prevent Ukraine from joining NATO compared to those who said it would be wrong, according to a new poll released by CNN on Wednesday.

The survey revealed that 50 percent of Russian participants said they thought use of force would be justified to prevent Ukraine from joining NATO, 25 percent said it would be wrong and the remainder said they were unsure.

However, 43 percent of Russians said it would be wrong for Russia to use military force to "reunite Russia and Ukraine" and 65 percent said they expected a peaceful end to the tensions between the two countries.

Nearly 2 in 3 Russians in the survey said they considered themselves and Ukrainians to be "one people," while around the same percentage of Ukrainians disagreed with this characterization.

Veteran Russian journalist Vladimir Pozner told CNN that Russians are aware that Western leaders have been warning about Russian President Vladimir Putin's possible invasion of Ukraine. 

“Russians know what Western leaders are saying. Their statements are widely featured in the media. The general feeling is that the West in fact wants Russia to attack Ukraine because that would be to the West’s advantage, it is goading Russia to attack," said Pozner.

“They are also of the opinion that, while Ukraine could not stand up to an all-out Russian invasion, Russia would lose much more from that than any military victory would win,” he added.

Ukrainians respondents split over how they felt tensions would end, with 43 percent saying the believed it would end peacefully while 43 percent disagreed with this prediction. 








Half of Russians say military is justified to prevent Ukraine from joining NATO: poll


Twice as many Russians said it would be right for Moscow to take military action to prevent Ukraine from joining NATO compared to those who said it would be wrong, according to a new poll released …




thehill.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

printer said:


> *Half of Russians say military is justified to prevent Ukraine from joining NATO: poll*
> Twice as many Russians said it would be right for Moscow to take military action to prevent Ukraine from joining NATO compared to those who said it would be wrong, according to a new poll released by CNN on Wednesday.
> 
> The survey revealed that 50 percent of Russian participants said they thought use of force would be justified to prevent Ukraine from joining NATO, 25 percent said it would be wrong and the remainder said they were unsure.
> ...


That means half are saying out loud that the invasion is not justified. Cup half full.


----------



## djumbir (Feb 23, 2022)

Or you can try reading past the headline...


----------



## printer (Feb 23, 2022)

djumbir said:


> Or you can try reading past the headline...


Of course you would not want to be pinned down by giving us...


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

djumbir said:


> Or you can try reading past the headline...


What do you mean by that?

ellipses don't make up for the grammatical error of using half sentences. btw


----------



## djumbir (Feb 23, 2022)

Well it's not glass half full if it's 2:1 in favor of military action


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

Nope, 

Says it right at the top. Half support the invasion. That means the other half don't support it. Saying "not sure" is definitely not saying "I support it". 

Why are you always wrong? I mean, sometimes people make a typo and reverse the meaning of a sentence. It's possible to make a mistake and occasionally be right. But nope, every time you open your mouth you are wrong. As if you are a bot.


----------



## printer (Feb 23, 2022)

djumbir said:


> Well it's not glass half full if it's 2:1 in favor of military action


"
Twice as many Russians said...

The survey revealed that 50 percent of Russian participants said they thought use of force would be justified to prevent Ukraine from joining NATO, 25 percent said it would be wrong and the remainder said they were unsure.

However, 43 percent of Russians said it would be wrong for Russia to use military force to "reunite Russia and Ukraine" and 65 percent said they expected a peaceful end to the tensions between the two countries.

Nearly 2 in 3 Russians in the survey said they considered themselves and Ukrainians to be "one people," while around the same percentage of Ukrainians disagreed with this characterization."

So which number is write?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

printer said:


> "
> Twice as many Russians said...
> 
> The survey revealed that 50 percent of Russian participants said they thought use of force would be justified to prevent Ukraine from joining NATO, 25 percent said it would be wrong and the remainder said they were unsure.
> ...


If they were good at statistics they would have real jobs.  

I'm an engineer and use statistics every day at work. I struggle to understand what reporters are trying to say when they cite statistics. 

The one that drives me crazy is the way reporters mix up their units. Something like -- 30% say they like water but two-thirds say they prefer Pepsi.  It's technically correct but to me the shift in nomenclature is like a speed-bump and I have to slow down get their meaning.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> If they were good at statistics they would have real jobs.
> 
> I'm an engineer and use statistics every day at work. I struggle to understand what reporters are trying to say when they cite statistics.
> 
> The one that drives me crazy is the way reporters mix up their units. Something like -- 30% say they like water but two-thirds say they prefer Pepsi.  It's technically correct but to me the shift in nomenclature is like a speed-bump and I have to slow down get their meaning.


It’s technically incorrect


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> If they were good at statistics they would have real jobs.
> 
> I'm an engineer and use statistics every day at work. I struggle to understand what reporters are trying to say when they cite statistics.
> 
> The one that drives me crazy is the way reporters mix up their units. Something like -- 30% say they like water but two-thirds say they prefer Pepsi.  It's technically correct but to me the shift in nomenclature is like a speed-bump and I have to slow down get their meaning.


It drives me nuts when they don't use the range of estimates and then try to bitch about it when the real number is not the one they reported, but still is within the range.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

zeddd said:


> It’s technically incorrect


within the margin of error that they didn't report, it is correct. 

Drives you crazy too, it seems.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 23, 2022)

Probably none of them are right, but they don’t contradict each other.

Almost half (43%) says no to military force if it’s to reunite the countries (annex Ukraine) but about half of the half (25%) is not sure if it would still be against military force if it’s to prevent Ukraine from joining NATO. Doesn’t actually seem unfair of that last part to at least reconsider if Ukraine would join NATO. They are told that automatically means they‘ll instantly be at all out war with every other NATO member.

Perhaps the most interesting is this: 2 out of 3 gave answers to questions which are to them just hypothetical because they assume it will end peacefully anyway.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> If they were good at statistics they would have real jobs.
> 
> I'm an engineer and use statistics every day at work. I struggle to understand what reporters are trying to say when they cite statistics.
> 
> The one that drives me crazy is the way reporters mix up their units. Something like -- 30% say they like water but two-thirds say they prefer Pepsi.  It's technically correct but to me the shift in nomenclature is like a speed-bump and I have to slow down get their meaning.


“We share 98% of our DNA with gibbons” and they never say how the percentage is figured. I have not found it laid out. I suspect it is a very crude measure like presence of point mutations in exon frames.


----------



## printer (Feb 23, 2022)

And how do you know the people asking the questions are really who they say they are?


----------



## djumbir (Feb 23, 2022)

1/4 "not sure" isn't really "half is saying out loud they're against it". They're unsure. Anyways I'm surprised it's not even more, considering the amount of propaganda


----------



## printer (Feb 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “We share 98% of our DNA with gibbons” and they never say how the percentage is figured. I have not found it laid out. I suspect it is a very crude measure like presence of point mutations in exon frames.


And if we all have 1-4% Neanderthal DNA in us but they can figure out the genome overlaps with about 97–98 percent of that of Neanderthals. 

???


----------



## djumbir (Feb 23, 2022)

printer said:


> "
> Twice as many Russians said...
> 
> The survey revealed that 50 percent of Russian participants said they thought use of force would be justified to prevent Ukraine from joining NATO, 25 percent said it would be wrong and the remainder said they were unsure.
> ...


All the polls are valid, and they all tell different things


----------



## printer (Feb 23, 2022)

djumbir said:


> 1/4 "not sure" isn't really "half is saying out loud they're against it". They're unsure. Anyways I'm surprised it's not even more, considering the amount of propaganda


Russians know they are being fed a line by the powers that be. Standard fare.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2022)

printer said:


> And if we all have 1-4% Neanderthal DNA in us but they can figure out the genome overlaps with about 97–98 percent of that of Neanderthals.
> 
> ???


I always thought this was Mark Twain; it still holds.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i dunno, your mom would be the expert on that, ask her about swallowing it whole


You don't have to be so brash. I understand your father issues and the feeling of abandonment you have.
Especially as your country is learning that all the shit it has done around the world is going to come back and bite it on the arse.
Having bigger and better guns won't save you from the fact that the rest of the world hates your guts and considers you sniveling hypocrites.
Have a nice day comrade.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> within the margin of error that they didn't report, it is correct.
> 
> Drives you crazy too, it seems.


I’m sorry but it turns a mixed fraction/percentage-soup into a “these people are idiots I will completely disregard anything further they say”
I can live with two thirds and 33 1/3 but not two thirds and 30 percent, that’s approaching flat earth territory imo


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "A policeman was reportedly beheaded during protests in Kazakhstan that have increased in violence since they broke out five days ago."
> 
> " Russia's TASS news agency quoted the Kazakh health ministry as saying more than 1,000 people had been injured during the protests, and more than 400 of them were in hospital."
> 
> ...


Why do you care so much about what happens over there? You want to see some beheadings go to Mexico and see what Americas insatiable attitude for drugs can do to another country. More hypocrisy, more absolute blinkers on bullshit. Don't you have enough going on at home what with a mass shooting in Oregon, your political system in a shambles, your economy propped up by jails and warmongering. What a disgrace!!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Why do you care so much about what happens over there? You want to see some beheadings go to Mexico and see what Americas insatiable attitude for drugs can do to another country. More hypocrisy, more absolute blinkers on bullshit. Don't you have enough going on at home what with a mass shooting in Oregon, your political system in a shambles, your economy propped up by jails and warmongering. What a disgrace!!


Legalize the drugs, problem gone. The problem is assault preachers saying this is immoral, and politicians evil enough to climb aboard. Purge the right wing, especially of the sort of illiberal moralistic legislators currently criminalizing sexuality and voting by nonwhites. Legalize! Dereligionize!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> You are an idiot. Full-blown fuckwit.


Your opinion aside, he has this one right. Kazakhs in civil uniform are not known for their fairness. While I do not condone violence by either side, they reap what they sow.








In Kazakh Uprising, Reports of Widespread Abuses by Security Forces


Through crowdsourcing, rights groups say they are documenting a campaign of beatings and torture.




www.google.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 23, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Fuck off you pompous little man


Are you the shittiest Troll in the basement? Do you have to clean up the vomit in order to collect you paltry ruble wage?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 23, 2022)

Did I hear Putin basically say, life as we knew it is over in reference to hitting us through cyber?

Does anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 23, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Why do you care so much about what happens over there? You want to see some beheadings go to Mexico and see what Americas insatiable attitude for drugs can do to another country. More hypocrisy, more absolute blinkers on bullshit. Don't you have enough going on at home what with a mass shooting in Oregon, your political system in a shambles, your economy propped up by jails and warmongering. What a disgrace!!


What about Chicago?

You left that out.

You suck at this. 

Go find a window and stand near it until your 19 year old boss pushes you out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Did I hear Putin basically say, life as we knew it is over in reference to hitting us through cyber?
> 
> Does anyone have thoughts on this?


yep and he's using ukraine as test area.......they already hit them today with one, and one earlier too in Ukraine


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 23, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> You don't have to be so brash. I understand your father issues and the feeling of abandonment you have.
> Especially as your country is learning that all the shit it has done around the world is going to come back and bite it on the arse.
> Having bigger and better guns won't save you from the fact that the rest of the world hates your guts and considers you sniveling hypocrites.
> Have a nice day comrade.


Which country are you from so I can remind you of the aid we give your country?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 23, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> You are an idiot. Full-blown fuckwit.


You're working pro bono, right?

If not, congrats on being overpaid.

Please stick around, we like laughing at your pathetic attempts.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Did I hear Putin basically say, life as we knew it is over in reference to hitting us through cyber?
> 
> Does anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## printer (Feb 23, 2022)

*Separatist leader says Russia's help may be needed for talks with Ukraine*
A Russian-backed separatist leader said he might ask Russia for help in talks with Ukraine amid the ongoing tensions between the two countries, Reuters reported. 

In a news conference on Wednesday, Denis Pushilin, the leader of the self-declared Donetsk People's Republic, said he favors dialogue with Ukrainian officials in the first instance, saying its role in the ongoing conflict has become critical with separatists accelerating a mobilization of their forces. 

"We will win. With people like this, we will win. With such a country, with big Russia, which we respect and value," Pushilin said. "We have no right to lose, or even to doubt in our victory."

When asked if they will expand their territory, Pushilin responded that the separatist region is not at the stage yet. 

This comes as Russian President Vladimir Putin announced on Monday that Russia has recognized the independence of two separatist movements in eastern Ukraine's Donetsk and Luhansk regions, Reuters reported. 

“We are not yet at that stage, we're at the stage when the enemy's forces are on the line of contact and can move onto the offensive at any moment,” Pushilin said. 

Ukrainian officials have strongly denied separatists’ accusations of attempting to regain control of the territory they lost to Russia, also denying rumors of a series of Russian and separatist reports about alleged attacks as well. 

A member of Russia’s ruling party, Andrey Turchak, said that no military force in the world can change the legal result of Russia recognizing the two separatist countries, Reuters noted. 

"For us, the slogan 'Russia doesn't abandon its own people' — these are not empty words," Turchak said. "I am glad we have all united around this idea, the Russian idea, the restoration and preservation of the Russian world."








Separatist leader says Russia’s help may be needed for talks with Ukraine


A Russian-backed separatist leader said he might ask Russia for help in talks with Ukraine amid the ongoing tensions between the two countries, Reuters reported. In a news conference on Wednes…




thehill.com


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Why do you care so much about what happens over there? You want to see some beheadings go to Mexico and see what Americas insatiable attitude for drugs can do to another country. More hypocrisy, more absolute blinkers on bullshit. Don't you have enough going on at home what with a mass shooting in Oregon, your political system in a shambles, your economy propped up by jails and warmongering. What a disgrace!!


Some people can walk and chew gum at the same time, scrub. This thread is about the shitstorm Putin and his crime gang are perpetrating in Ukraine. There is another thread about the mass shootings in Oregon. An entire forum is dedicated to legalizing pot and another about the police. 

So, how about your dumbass remark about the US being the worst terrorist nation and my telling you to tell that to the people in Kazakhstan? YOU said it. Own it dumbass. Kazakhstan is really Putin's doing. That is how he governs in Russia too. Not just brutal but systems as corrupt and brutal as the kleptocracies Putin fosters fail everybody. Why would you defend that? Never mind you are incompetent at doing so. Why do you you want to get in front of government sanctioned mass killings, torturing political prisoners and the massive corruption going on in that Russia including his satellite states.


----------



## djumbir (Feb 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Which country are you from so I can remind you of the aid we give your country?


Hahahahahsh


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I always thought this was Mark Twain; it still holds.
> View attachment 5091025


I always liked this quote;

“Politicians use statistics in the same way that a drunk uses lamp-posts—for support rather than illumination"


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496588903259779075


----------



## mooray (Feb 23, 2022)

Only part I don't quite like was the part about supporting the Ukraine economy. I know there's tons of overlap, but the word "economy" should be left out of something that's clearly a moral argument.


----------



## printer (Feb 23, 2022)

mooray said:


> Only part I don't quite like was the part about supporting the Ukraine economy. I know there's tons of overlap, but the word "economy" should be left out of something that's clearly a moral argument.


Need money to wage a war. Need to sell stuff to others to buy munitions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)

*Nothing Putin Says About Ukraine Is True*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## GoatSoup (Feb 23, 2022)

Russian rouble plummets 3%, bonds hammered as Ukraine declares state of emergency


By Alexander Marrow MOSCOW (Reuters) -The Russian rouble slumped on Wednesday, diving around 3% to hit a near two-year low past 81 to the dollar as Ukraine declared a state of emergency, with sanctions and invasion fears hammering Russian bonds and stocks. Western nations responded to President...




www.rawstory.com




*Russian rouble plummets 3%, bonds hammered as Ukraine declares state of emergency*
And BOOM. Vlad is having to explain this to his minions.


----------



## printer (Feb 23, 2022)

*Putin announces military operation in Ukraine*
Russian President Vladimir Putin announced Russia will launch a military operation in Ukraine, according to multiple reports. 

In a televised address Thursday morning Moscow time, Putin continued his disinformation campaign, claiming the operation was aimed at protecting eastern Ukraine from what he called a “regime.”

Russia has amassed some 190,000 troops along Ukraine’s border with numerous neighbors and U.S. officials warned throughout the day an attack was imminent and Russian troops were "ready to go."

Multiple outlets have reported explosions in Kyiv, the county’s capital, as well as in Kharkiv, a city in the northeast.

“The #Russian invasion of #Ukraine is now underway,” Sen. Marco Rubio (R-Fla.) tweeted Wednesday night in the U.S.








Putin orders military operation in Ukraine


Russian President Vladimir Putin has ordered a military operation in Ukraine, leading world leaders to quickly condemn what they called the start of a Russian invasion.In a televised address T…




thehill.com





*US ambassador to UN describes imminent 'full-scale' Russian invasion*
U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations (U.N.) Linda Thomas-Greenfield said at an emergency U.N. Security Council meeting Wednesday that an attack on Ukraine was imminent.

An emergency meeting was called on Wednesday night by Ukraine, with Thomas-Greenfield highlighting aggressive moves from Russia in the past few days. 

“We are here tonight because we believe, along with Ukraine, that a full-scale further invasion into Ukraine by Russia is imminent,” Thomas-Greenfield said.

She said she spoke with President Biden before the meeting, adding that he wanted to “share that the United States and our allies and partners will continue to respond to Russia’s actions with unity and clarity and with conviction.”

After weeks of negotiations, Thomas-Greenfield said only Russia is to blame for this crisis and that putting it on any other country is “giving them a pass.”

“Russia’s attack on Ukraine is tantamount to an attack on the U.N. and every member state in the chamber tonight,” she added. 

The meeting comes the night U.S. officials are warning Russia could attack Ukraine, despite weeks of negotiations attempting to avoid war. 

U.S. Secretary of State Antony Blinken said on “NBC Nightly News” it was possible Russia would launch an invasion into Ukraine before the night is over. 

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky addressed the country on Wednesday while pleading for Russia to reverse course.

“The Ukrainian people want peace,” Zelensky said. “The government in Ukraine wants peace and is doing everything it can to build it.”

“Neighbors always enrich each other culturally,” Zelensky added. “However, that doesn’t make them a single whole. It doesn’t dissolve us into you. We are different, but that is not a reason to be enemies. We want to determine, build our future ourselves, peacefully, calmly and honestly.”

Zelensky has warned that Ukraine will defend itself from any Russian aggression and will not concede territory.








US ambassador: ‘Putin delivered a message of war’


U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Linda Thomas-Greenfield said at an emergency U.N. Security Council meeting Wednesday Russian President Vladimir Putin “delivered a message of war.”&n…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Feb 23, 2022)

*Biden condemns 'unprovoked and unjustified' Russian military operation in Ukraine*
President Biden on Wednesday expressed solidarity with Ukraine as Russia launched what Biden described as an "unprovoked and unjustified attack," with shelling reported in multiple Ukrainian cities.

"The prayers of the entire world are with the people of Ukraine tonight as they suffer an unprovoked and unjustified attack by Russian military forces," Biden said in a statement released by the White House.

"President Putin has chosen a premeditated war that will bring a catastrophic loss of life and human suffering. Russia alone is responsible for the death and destruction this attack will bring, and the United States and its Allies and partners will respond in a united and decisive way. The world will hold Russia accountable," Biden added

Russian President Vladimir Putin announced Wednesday night that he was launching a military operation in eastern Ukraine in what many interpreted as a declaration of war on Ukraine. Reporters and witnesses on the ground reported a short time later the sounds of shelling in multiple cities.

Biden is set to meet with Group of Seven allies on Thursday morning and will deliver remarks on next steps targeting Russia.








Biden condemns ‘unprovoked and unjustified’ Russian military operation


President Biden on Wednesday expressed solidarity with Ukraine as Russia launched what Biden described as an “unprovoked and unjustified attack,” with shelling reported in&nbs…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)

Ukraine receives machine guns, surveillance gear from Canada as Russian threats mount - National | Globalnews.ca


Ukraine has received plane loads of arms and military gear from NATO allies as the country braces for a possible military attack by Russia.




globalnews.ca


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)

Canadian military's limits to be tested as fears of war with Russia mount


The Canadian military's limits are set to be tested, experts say, with trade-offs likely needed to offset the deployment of hundreds of additional troops to reinforce the NATO military alliance's confrontation with Russia in eastern Europe.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)

More weapons, more aid, more troops and more sanctions on Russia, make Vlad pay the price in blood and treasure. If Ukraine wants to fight and are competently lead, supported and armed by NATO and the EU, it could be very costly for Vlad in terms of blood. I think America and everybody else wants to sanction Russia out of existence, they've been fucking with everybody these past few years. I think they should just take Vlad's money in the west, what's he gonna do, sue them? He won't say a peep about his ill gotten gains mysteriously disappearing from tax havens, while corrupt officials there quietly get a cut for cooperation.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Russia-Ukraine updates: Canada to send more troops to Europe, impose new sanctions


Russian President Vladimir Putin has ordered troops into two separatist regions in eastern Ukraine after recognizing their independence. In a live address today, Biden called Russia’s actions “a flagrant violation of international law” and announced a wave of sanctions




www.theglobeandmail.com






These guys might be shitting BRICKS before this is over!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_While his government faces punitive sanctions from many Western countries, Russian President Vladimir Putin knows he can rely on valuable business and political support from the BRICS – the 12-year-old bloc of emerging economies that comprises Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa.

For the Putin government, trade and investment from BRICS will help to cushion the blow of Western travel bans, asset freezes, banking terminations and a cancelled pipeline. The five-country bloc could provide the economic and financial links that will keep Russia afloat in the face of sanctions.

At an emergency meeting of the United Nations Security Council on Monday night, BRICS countries were unwilling to join the Western denunciations of Russia. Diplomats from China, India and Brazil all spoke during the emergency debate, but none criticized Russia’s actions._


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

mooray said:


> Only part I don't quite like was the part about supporting the Ukraine economy. I know there's tons of overlap, but the word "economy" should be left out of something that's clearly a moral argument.


Society's moral codes are a distillation of many learning experiences and people who follow them avoid mistakes others made in the past. Moral codes enable others to avoid repeating the mistakes of the past. As a person who makes a living carrying out experiments that often test conventional wisdom, careful study and understanding of the basis of that belief saves the cost of carrying out an empirical study on the subject to test it. Society benefits when people follow moral codes that are based upon good reason and the experience of others. Thou shalt not kill, thou shalt not bear false witness, for example. It's completely reasonable to question those codes. If one stops and thinks on the subject, it's not hard to figure out why they exist.

You are rejecting the statement by a government body made up of people who probably know more than you do on the subject. You did so due to your own belief that economic decisions should not be based upon morality. Isn't that simply following your personal moral code?

I'm not saying your are wrong or right, I'm saying your logic is muddled. Rejecting that paragraph because "economy" does not belong in a "moral argument" fails to convince because you brought no facts. Just your own bias against moral arguments.


----------



## Doleritejack (Feb 23, 2022)

This says all we need to know about Putin and his "worst agent ever", Donald Trump. This pair would kiss The Devil's arse to gain more power. Trump cares nothing for America and Putin cares nothing for Russia. It's just power at whatever price it takes. The pair should get married if only it wasn't a hanging offence in Russia and half of America.









Trump praises ‘genius’ Putin for moving troops to eastern Ukraine


Former president says Russian leader made ‘very savvy’ decision to recognise two territories of eastern Ukraine as independent




www.theguardian.com


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Feb 23, 2022)

Soon Enough my paycheck will shaft me from rising gas prices . We're avg 4.50 a gallon in nor cal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Society's moral codes are a distillation of many learning experiences and people who follow them avoid mistakes others made in the past. Moral codes enable others to avoid repeating the mistakes of the past. As a person who makes a living carrying out experiments that often test conventional wisdom, careful study and understanding of the basis of that belief saves the cost of carrying out an empirical study on the subject to test it. Society benefits when people follow moral codes that are based upon good reason and the experience of others. Thou shalt not kill, thou shalt not bear false witness, for example. It's completely reasonable to question those codes. If one stops and thinks on the subject, it's not hard to figure out why they exist.
> 
> You are rejecting the statement by a government body made up of people who probably know more than you do on the subject. You did so due to your own belief that economic decisions should not be based upon morality. Isn't that simply following your personal moral code?
> 
> I'm not saying your are wrong or right, I'm saying your logic is muddled. Rejecting that paragraph because "economy" does not belong in a "moral argument" fails to convince because you brought no facts. Just your own bias against moral arguments.


Joining with the west imposes discipline and there are a multitude of institutions that battle corruption tied to the financial system and other organizations. Their goal is to join with the EU one day and they have to meet minimum requirements to do that. Also there is the discipline of a liberal democracy and a free press, these too fight corruption.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> Soon Enough my paycheck will shaft me from rising gas prices . We're avg 4.50 a gallon in nor cal.


Prices are global, there's gonna be war and a Russian oil embargo to the extent we can enforce or cajole, or deal for it. It will make EVs and the green new grid happen quicker in America and especially in Europe.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> More weapons, more aid, more troops and more sanctions on Russia, make Vlad pay the price in blood and treasure. If Ukraine wants to fight and are competently lead, supported and armed by NATO and the EU, it could be very costly for Vlad in terms of blood. I think America and everybody else wants to sanction Russia out of existence, they've been fucking with everybody these past few years. I think they should just take Vlad's money in the west, what's he gonna do, sue them? He won't say a peep about his ill gotten gains mysteriously disappearing from tax havens, while corrupt officials there quietly get a cut for cooperation.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


More weapons sent to a kleptocracy. uck If we do send more weapons, what guarantees, and I mean more than words, what guarantees does the US have that those weapons will be kept safe from corrupt hands, forever? 

The US keeps doing this. Afghanistan is a recent example. We sent billions and billions of dollars in arms and when crunch time came, the Afghani government was defeated by the very weapons we sent. When they didn't go to the Taliban, those arms went to other hot spots and made the situations worse there. This is more of a rhetorical question right now. I'm going to try to answer my own question.

Interesting how India shows up on that list. India has been creeping ever more deeply into a fascist state run by an authoritarian leader, Modi.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joining with the west imposes discipline and there are a multitude of institutions that battle corruption tied to the financial system and other organizations. Their goal is to join with the EU one day and they have to meet minimum requirements to do that. Also there is the discipline of a liberal democracy and a free press, these too fight corruption.


I agree with you on what you said but that wasn't the objection I voiced toward mooray. I am saying his argument was muddled because it rejected a moral argument with a moral argument.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Feb 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Prices are global, there's gonna be war and a Russian oil embargo to the extent we can enforce or cajole, or deal for it. It will make EVs and the green new grid happen quicker in America and especially in Europe.


Nice Point!


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 23, 2022)

This is extremely fucked up.

I don't believe what I'm' witnessing anymore, it has to be a fucking nightmare.

What the fuck is left that can go wrong with the World now?

Oh, that's right!


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

I'm for democracy.

*92.3% of voters approved the **declaration of independence*


*1991 Ukrainian independence referendum*


A *referendum on the Act of Declaration of Independence* was held in Ukraine on 1 December 1991.[1] An overwhelming majority of 92.3% of voters approved the declaration of independence made by the Verkhovna Rada on 24 August 1991.











1991 Ukrainian independence referendum - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> Nice Point!


Completely agree that the US needs to shift resources away from subsidizing the fossil fuel industry to speed up the growth in EV. It's good but some issues of scale remain. This crisis yet again highlights the lunacy of hitching our economy to the whims of brutal authoritarian regimes like Saudi Arabia and Russia. Maybe this time we will take the costly and necessary steps. 

Does not solve your immediate concern over the rising cost of gasoline. The ability to get to and from work was always number one in priority in the blue collar household I grew up in. When gas was too expensive we cut spending where we could. When too many families do that, recession is an outcome. 

I think Biden and his team are aware of that. He can't fuck up our economy. If he does, the Russian ass kissers will occupy congress, maybe in the last election we hold as a free country. God damn. I never wanted to live in interesting times.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> More weapons sent to a kleptocracy. uck If we do send more weapons, what guarantees, and I mean more than words, what guarantees does the US have that those weapons will be kept safe from corrupt hands, forever?
> 
> The US keeps doing this. Afghanistan is a recent example. We sent billions and billions of dollars in arms and when crunch time came, the Afghani government was defeated by the very weapons we sent. When they didn't go to the Taliban, those arms went to other hot spots and made the situations worse there. This is more of a rhetorical question right now. I'm going to try to answer my own question.
> 
> Interesting how India shows up on that list. India has been creeping ever more deeply into a fascist state run by an authoritarian leader, Modi.


It's all on condition that the Ukrainians fight and I think they will, this is no Afghanistan the dynamics and history are completely different. One note though, the president is a former comedian and a good one too apparently, they usually have a low tolerance for bullshit and are generally good folks, normal at least.

I think Brazil, SA and India are the weak links in the BRICS and we can cut a deal with China for more access Iranian oil. We will see, but I have a feeling sanctions and cutting off Russia are much of what this is about. Embargo their oil and cut them off from technology and the internet to the extent we can. If we also build out a robust green new grid along with EV over the next decade, Russia will be screwed as demand dries up and supply increases.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's all on condition that the Ukrainians fight and I think they will, this is no Afghanistan the dynamics and history are completely different. One note though, the president is a former comedian and a good one too apparently, they usually have a low tolerance for bullshit and are generally good folks, normal at least.
> 
> I think Brazil, SA and India are the weak links in the BRICS and we can cut a deal with China for more access Iranian oil. We will see, but I have a feeling sanctions and cutting off Russia are much of what this is about. Embargo their oil and cut them off from technology and the internet to the extent we can. If we also build out a robust green new grid along with EV over the next decade, Russia will be screwed as demand dries up and supply increases.


They have no chance in a conventional war against Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> They have no chance in a conventional war against Russia.


I realize that, but mass casualties are not a good thing and some of the military experts I've seen said it could be dire. Ukraine has a lot of anti tank weapons and I believe a lot of stinger and stinger 2 AA missiles have been delivered. America is supplying intelligence and the ground forces are closely matched in number, though Ukraine is weak in the air. The idea is to make it hurt real bad.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Feb 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I realize that, but mass casualties are not a good thing and some of the military experts I've seen said it could be dire. Ukraine has a lot of anti tank weapons and I believe a lot of stinger and stinger 2 AA missiles have been delivered. America is supplying intelligence and the ground forces are closely matched in number, though Ukraine is weak in the air. The idea is to make it hurt real bad.


What about the 20+ warships @ sea? They have missles that can deploy to any part of Ukraine and a moments notice.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I realize that, but mass casualties are not a good thing and some of the military experts I've seen said it could be dire. Ukraine has a lot of anti tank weapons and I believe a lot of stinger and stinger 2 AA missiles have been delivered. America is supplying intelligence and the ground forces are closely matched in number, though Ukraine is weak in the air. The idea is to make it hurt real bad.


I'd like to know more on the subject. I don't see the point of laying waste to Ukraine in order to defend Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> What about the 20+ warships @ sea? They have missles that can deploy to any part of Ukraine and a moments notice.


It will be a blitzkrieg style attack from multiple directions including the Black sea, they want it over ASAP. It will start with an attack on the power grid and internet, missiles and special operations deployed to critical centers. Armored thrusts and artillery barrages with close tactical air support, seeking to encircle the Ukrainians in pincer movements, it will be a classic land sea air operation.

All of this has been anticipated, I think the American military advisors left them with a plan of defense, usually the attacking force needs a 3:1 ratio, I believe forces in the region are closely matched in number, but the Russians probably have an edge.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'd like to know more on the subject. I don't see the point of laying waste to Ukraine in order to defend Ukraine.


Not our call, their call we are just helping at this stage.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 23, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> This is extremely fucked up.
> 
> I don't believe what I'm' witnessing anymore, it has to be a fucking nightmare.
> 
> ...


It’s coming, next week probs


----------



## zeddd (Feb 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> They have no chance in a conventional war against Russia.


A conventional war is not on the cards. Putin wants to be spectacular so I expect to see him bust out the hypersonic missiles and nukes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)

zeddd said:


> A conventional war is not on the cards. Putin wants to be spectacular so I expect to see him bust out the hypersonic missiles and nukes.


It depends on how badly he gets hurt in the Ukraine, if they fight it might be embarrassing and a bit of a slog. Maybe Vlad and his buddies are losing their ill gotten gains in the west and are freaking out. Vlad may be mad but I don't think he is suicidal. Besides they only tested the hypersonic missile, I doubt they are mass producing them and a single American nuclear submarine can destroy every Russian population center of over 100K, the UK has them too.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

zeddd said:


> A conventional war is not on the cards. Putin wants to be spectacular so I expect to see him bust out the hypersonic missiles and nukes.


nukes? OK. I started out saying there will be no invasion, so, I'm done making predictions. I do not understand this enemy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)

Ukraine goes under the bus and Russia goes back to the stone age, cold war2 has started. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Explosions heard in Kyiv as Russia presses Ukraine assault


Explosions were heard in the Ukrainian capital of Kyiv early Friday as Russian forces pressed on with a full-scale invasion that resulted in the deaths of more than 100 Ukrainians in the first full day of fighting and could eventually rewrite the global post-Cold War security order.




www.ctvnews.ca





*Russia attacks Ukraine as defiant Putin warns U.S., NATO*
MOSCOW -- Russian troops launched their anticipated attack on Ukraine on Thursday, as President Vladimir Putin cast aside international condemnation and sanctions, *warning other countries that any attempt to interfere would lead to "consequences you have never seen."*

Big explosions were heard before dawn in Kyiv, Kharkiv and Odesa as world leaders decried the start of an Russian invasion that could cause massive casualties and topple Ukraine's democratically elected government.

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy introduced martial law, saying Russia has targeted Ukraine's military infrastructure and explosions are heard across the country. Zelenskyy said he had just talked to President Joe Biden and the U.S. was rallying international support for Ukraine. He urged Ukrainians to stay home and not to panic


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)

'Ukrainians are going to need to be prepared'


Paul Workman speaks with Roman Waschuk, Canada's former ambassador to Ukraine, about the growing conflict in eastern Europe.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Which country are you from so I can remind you of the aid we give your country?


Pick a country! Put on a blindfold and put a pin anywhere on the map, your own country included and you will see America's death hand at work.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 23, 2022)

Despite the many warnings Ukraine is still shocked Putin is attacking. Russia probably knows the location of every military vehicle and missile in the Ukraine, planned this in detail. Troops entering from all sides. Crazy. 

Boris Johnson said something a few days ago I agree with, ‘Putin would be insane to actually fully invade Ukraine’. Well, turns out he is. The amount of money Crimea and the two new recognized areas require to repair and maintain is already disproportionately high compared to their budget. Now a war in entire Ukraine, massive sanctions as a a result. Doesn’t seem like a reasonable risk-reward balance, seems fueled by emotions or just pure madness.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Some people can walk and chew gum at the same time, scrub. This thread is about the shitstorm Putin and his crime gang are perpetrating in Ukraine. There is another thread about the mass shootings in Oregon. An entire forum is dedicated to legalizing pot and another about the police.
> 
> So, how about your dumbass remark about the US being the worst terrorist nation and my telling you to tell that to the people in Kazakhstan? YOU said it. Own it dumbass. Kazakhstan is really Putin's doing. That is how he governs in Russia too. Not just brutal but systems as corrupt and brutal as the kleptocracies Putin fosters fail everybody. Why would you defend that? Never mind you are incompetent at doing so. Why do you you want to get in front of government sanctioned mass killings, torturing political prisoners and the massive corruption going on in that Russia including his satellite states.


Sorry I just forgot about Guantanamo for a second, and Venezuela, and Cuba, and Vietnam, Korea, Japan, Russia, El Salavador, Afghanistan, Iraq. Just so you can swan about in fuel guzzling shitheaps singing your own praises. Is there anybody in the world the US has not fucked over?


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 23, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What about Chicago?
> 
> You left that out.
> 
> ...


I suck at standing around in a hypocritical circle jerk. You suck at being reminded that that is what you are doing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)

Russia attacks Ukraine as defiant Putin warns US, NATO


MOSCOW (AP) — Russian troops launched their anticipated attack on Ukraine on Thursday, as President Vladimir Putin cast aside international condemnation and sanctions, warning other countries that any attempt to interfere would lead to “consequences you have never seen.”




apnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Sorry I just forgot about Guantanamo for a second, and Venezuela, and Cuba, and Vietnam, Korea, Japan, Russia, El Salavador, Afghanistan, Iraq. Just so you can swan about in fuel guzzling shitheaps singing your own praises. Is there anybody in the world the US has not fucked over?


There are few places it has not feed at one time or another and many it has aided.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 23, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> I suck at standing around in a hypocritical circle jerk. You suck at being reminded that that is what you are doing.


logic fail


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)

It would have been a cake walk when Trump was POTUS, or right after he lost the election. Why now? It's gonna cost way more blood and treasure, if Trump was POTUS there wouldn't even be sanctions and NATO would split apart. It makes me wonder if Vlad screwed up, or something Joe did has motivated him mightily. I think Joe wants to maneuver Putin into cold war 2 to sanction them and attack them economically by embargoing their oil exports and seizing their money and other assets. There's retribution involved here too and Ukraine could be collateral damage, this war could work to Biden's advantage politically at home. If the Ukrainians put up a good fight and inflict massive casualties on Russia along with sanctions, it could damage Putin politically.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)

I wonder how the republicans will feel about Russia when they turn the lights off and shut down the internet? It may be painful to us, but in the end it will be fatal to Vlad...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Russia threatens to target 'sensitive' US assets as part of a 'strong' and 'painful' response to sanctions


Russia's Ministry of Foreign Affairs said it was open to diplomacy with the US but that the sanctions would be met with a fierce response.




www.businessinsider.com





*Russia threatens to target 'sensitive' US assets as part of a 'strong' and 'painful' response to sanctions*


The Russian government warned of a "painful" response to US sanctions, multiple reports said.
Its Foreign Affairs Ministry said the sanctions were "attempts to change Russia's course," per CNN.
"There should be no doubt that sanctions will receive a strong response," the ministry said.
The Russian government warned on Wednesday of a "strong" and "painful" response to the Biden administration's sanctions against the country over its invasion of Ukraine, according to multiple reports. 

Russia's Foreign Affairs Ministry said the country would target "sensitive" US assets in retaliation.

The ministry said in a statement that the US sanctions against it were part of America's "ongoing attempts to change Russia's course," CNN reported. 

"Russia has proved that, despite all the sanctions costs, it is able to minimize the damage," the ministry said in the statement. "And even more so, sanctions pressure is not able to affect our determination to firmly defend our interests." 

The ministry said it was open to diplomacy with the US but that the sanctions would be met with a fierce response. 

It added: "There should be no doubt that sanctions will receive a strong response, not necessarily symmetrical, but finely tuned and painful to the American side."

US President Joe Biden on Tuesday announced the "first tranche" of sanctions against Russia as a result of what Biden called "the beginning of a Russian invasion of Ukraine."

The US sanctions against Russia target the country's sovereign debt, two large Russian financial institutions, and Russian elites.

"We'll continue to escalate sanctions if Russia escalates," Biden said. 

Earlier this week, Russian President Vladimir Putin recognized the independence of two Moscow-backed separatist regions in eastern Ukraine and ordered troops there.

Meanwhile, Ukraine is moving to declare a state of emergency in response to Russia's aggression.

Since late 2021, Russia has gathered tens of thousands of troops on Ukraine's border. For months, Russia claimed it had no plans to invade Ukraine. But Western leaders were highly skeptical, particularly given Russia invaded Ukraine and annexed Crimea in 2014. The Kremlin has also supported rebels in a war against Ukrainian forces in the eastern Donbas region since that year. 

Despite Russia's well-documented history of aggression toward Ukraine, Putin has blamed the crisis on the West and NATO in particular. The Russian leader has railed against NATO's eastward expansion and demanded that Ukraine and Georgia be permanently barred from the alliance. NATO and the US have repeatedly dismissed this demand as a non-starter, while expressing an openness to negotiating on issues such as military exercises and missile deployments.

With concerns that Russia could soon mount a full-scale invasion of Ukraine that moves beyond the Donbas, the Biden administration has expressed doubts that Moscow would pursue a diplomatic resolution to the hostilities in good faith.

"Moscow needs to demonstrate that it's serious about diplomacy. Russia's actions over the last 48 hours have in fact demonstrated the opposite. If Moscow's approach changes, we remain ready to engage," State Depratment spokesperson Ned Price said on Wednesday.


----------



## printer (Feb 23, 2022)

*Ukrainian state border service says troops attacked from Belarus*
The Ukrainian State Border Service early Thursday said troops attacked Ukraine from Belarus.

“At about 5:00 a.m., the state border of Ukraine in the area with the Russian Federation and the Republic of Belarus was attacked by Russian troops supported by Belarus,” the border service said, according to CNN.

The attacks occurred in the regions of Luhansk, Sumy, Kharkiv, Chernihiv and Zhytomyr, according to the border service cited by CNN. Theses areas are located on the eastern and northern borders of Ukraine.


Additionally, the border service said “the attack takes place from the Autonomous Republic of Crimea side,” according to CNN.

Artillery, heavy equipment and small arms were aimed at border units, border patrols and checkpoints, CNN reported.

A U.S. defense official told CNN that the Pentagon is following reports of troops entering Ukraine from Belarus. The source, however, told the network that it was unclear if the troops were strictly Russian or also Belarusian.

The Hill reached out to the Pentagon for more information.

Russian President Vladimir Putin ordered a military operation in Ukraine early Thursday morning Moscow time amid heightened tensions between the two countries. Russia in recent weeks had amassed up to 190,000 troops at the Ukrainian border, stoking fear in the U.S. and allied nations that Moscow was planning an invasion of Ukraine.

Putin on Thursday claimed that the operation was meant to protect eastern Ukraine from what he called a “regime.”


Reports of troops entering Ukraine from Belarus comes days after the two countries extended their military drills, which were set to end on Sunday. Belarusian Defense Minister Viktor Khrenin said military leaders from his country and Russia decided to “continue checking” joint force readiness because of an “increase in military action” near the Belarusian border.








Ukrainian state border service says troops attacked from Belarus


The Ukrainian State Border Guard Service early Thursday said Russian troops attacked Ukraine from Belarus.“At about 5:00 a.m., the state border of Ukraine in the area with the Russian Federation an…




thehill.com


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2022)

The problem is Putin wants all countries that joined after 1997 (light purple) to leavev Nato and to have all stuff like missle defences removed...

Nobody is willingly going to agree to this.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so what have Australians been trained to believe? that they aren't trained to believe things? every fucking country on the planet has shit to be ashamed of, Australia included...
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_massacres_of_Indigenous_Australians
> clean your own fucking house before you start telling me how dirty mine is....


Why? Why can't we both tell each other how dirty each others house is? Accountability? English still haven't even said sorry.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 24, 2022)

Why would we support Ukraine over Putin? Did Putin take "your" parking spot at work? Did Putin have 14 items in the 12 items or less lane last week? Did Putin sell his house to the mixed race couple down the street? Did Putin knock up your 14 year old daughter? Did Putin make you feel bad when you told that Puerto Rican to go back to their own country? 

These are fair questions.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s fucked up. Are there a bunch of Ukrainian people packing up and headed to bordering countries like Poland at this point? When the Vietnam draft happened people went to Canada to wait it out. What happens to the Ukrainian that refuse to fight?


another wave of refugees, just what Europe and America love.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 24, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> I suck at standing around in a hypocritical circle jerk. You suck at being reminded that that is what you are doing.


Don't sell yourself short. I'm sure your circle jerk technique will get better. Just keep telling yourself "this isn't gay".


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 24, 2022)

Nvm..it's on like donkey Kong in Ukraine, war has broke out....no American bomb here Luke.?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ..no American bomb here Luke.?


?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 24, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> ?


War has already started in Ukraine, no American bombs there just russian.?..just started mate


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> War has already started in Ukraine, no American bombs there just russian.?..just started mate


I thought it was only in the separatist states and that started in 2014? I haven't heard wants happened to day as i've been drinking at the pub and playin darts.
Lots of US weps in Ukraine... 
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/world/us-politics/article-us-to-keep-supplying-weapons-to-ukraine-in-face-of-potential-russian/









Who's arming Ukraine: U.S., U.K., Baltic states — but not Germany


The U.K. has undertaken a major airlift operation to supply missile launchers.




www.axios.com













U.S. and NATO to surge lethal weaponry to Ukraine to help shore up defenses against Russia


An array of lethal and non-lethal weapons systems have been approved to give Ukraine the means to defend itself.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## zeddd (Feb 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> nukes? OK. I started out saying there will be no invasion, so, I'm done making predictions. I do not understand this enemy.


I have some familiarity with psychopaths and narcissists, Putin also demonstrates Machiavellianism, in total this syndrome is know as the “dark triad”. This is the worst possible personality disorder in any human, in a rich intelligent omnipotent Russian it means big trouble. I am seeing this through the lens of psychopathy and predicting how a DT personality would act.


----------



## jungle666 (Feb 24, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I thought it was only in the separatist states and that started in 2014? I haven't heard wants happened to day as i've been drinking at the pub and playin darts.
> Lots of US weps in Ukraine... https://www.theglobeandmail.com/world/us-politics/article-us-to-keep-supplying-weapons-to-ukraine-in-face-of-potential-russian/


Most important thing Luke is, are you winning


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2022)

jungle666 said:


> Most important thing Luke is, are you winning


No, Lost the first few and then came good and got a run on and then my game fell apart.
First game i sent two darts over the double 20 and the last dart into 1 for a score of 300... Couple hands later got 134..lol Stupid game!
Top day though!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 24, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I thought it was only in the separatist states and that started in 2014? I haven't heard wants happened to day as i've been drinking at the pub and playin darts.
> Lots of US weps in Ukraine...
> https://www.theglobeandmail.com/world/us-politics/article-us-to-keep-supplying-weapons-to-ukraine-in-face-of-potential-russian/
> 
> ...


WELP ?...the anti is up, Russia just hit Kiev tonight, might wanna pay attention 


Love darts


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

zeddd said:


> I have some familiarity with psychopaths and narcissists, Putin also demonstrates Machiavellianism, in total this syndrome is know as the “dark triad”. This is the worst possible personality disorder in any human, in a rich intelligent omnipotent Russian it means big trouble. I am seeing this through the lens of psychopathy and predicting how a DT personality would act.


You and Biden were right. Me, expecting people to act in self interest was wrong. I've known of this blind side in myself for some time. Jimi and some others had it right all along.

I'll stick with engineering.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> WELP ?...the anti is up, Russia just hit Kiev tonight, might wanna pay attention
> 
> 
> Love darts


Is luke still blaming the US for this?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2022)

If the US doesn't put more troops on the ground IF Russia invades Ukraine (and not the Separatists states) then its a green light to China to move in on Taiwan.

Edit: well, well, well.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Is luke still blaming the US for this?


Not sure i ever did?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> WELP ?...the anti is up, Russia just hit Kiev tonight, might wanna pay attention
> 
> 
> Love darts


Interesting times. Fuels gunna go up again. More stress on the housing affordability.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 24, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> If the US doesn't put more troops on the ground IF Russia invades Ukraine (and not the Separatists states) then its a green light to China to move in on Taiwan.
> 
> Edit: well, well, well.


And Australia


----------



## jungle666 (Feb 24, 2022)

zeddd said:


> And Australia


And every country that's part of the UN


----------



## zeddd (Feb 24, 2022)

jungle666 said:


> And every country that's part of the UN


The whole planet and everything living on it


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 24, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> I suck at standing around in a hypocritical circle jerk. You suck at being reminded that that is what you are doing.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> You and Biden were right. Me, expecting people to act in self interest was wrong. I've known of this blind side in myself for some time. Jimi and some others had it right all along.
> 
> I'll stick with engineering.


You weren’t alone. It’s difficult for me to see how this game ends well for Russia. I thought Putin was smart, turns out he’s just crazy.

A well aimed bullet may be the only way out of this.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Is luke still blaming the US for this?


Don’t know, I put the clown on ignore too.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 24, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> You weren’t alone. It’s difficult for me to see how this game ends well for Russia. I thought Putin was smart, turns out he’s just crazy.
> 
> A well aimed bullet may be the only way out of this.


I just sincerely hope that this unjust power grab by Putin leads to his downfall,and when his downfall comes I hope that pragmatic,sane people lock down Russia's weapons of mass destruction.I hope at this moment in time that there are Russian heroes that have yet to reveal themselves,to bring Russia out of the darkness Vlad has cast over it and into the light.Ukraine,resist wisely,fight when you can,run and hide when you have to,survive,in the end evil never triumphs.


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2022)

The only thing that will slow the Russian expansion to the rest of the neighbors is the USA landing boots on the ground immediately (Fuck I hate to be in this position again). I believe the first planes of soldiers already touched down in Latvia


----------



## GoatSoup (Feb 24, 2022)

Isn't it about time for the CIA to start a ruckus in Kazakstan?


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 24, 2022)

can't wait til trump wins 2024, drops bombs in contested territory, then convinces his followers everything is ok which is the reason why he is golfing and tweeting.


----------



## topcat (Feb 24, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> You weren’t alone. It’s difficult for me to see how this game ends well for Russia. I thought Putin was smart, turns out he’s just crazy.
> 
> A well aimed bullet may be the only way out of this.


 More Simo Hayha's are needed.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Society's moral codes are a distillation of many learning experiences and people who follow them avoid mistakes others made in the past. Moral codes enable others to avoid repeating the mistakes of the past. As a person who makes a living carrying out experiments that often test conventional wisdom, careful study and understanding of the basis of that belief saves the cost of carrying out an empirical study on the subject to test it. Society benefits when people follow moral codes that are based upon good reason and the experience of others. Thou shalt not kill, thou shalt not bear false witness, for example. It's completely reasonable to question those codes. If one stops and thinks on the subject, it's not hard to figure out why they exist.
> 
> You are rejecting the statement by a government body made up of people who probably know more than you do on the subject. You did so due to your own belief that economic decisions should not be based upon morality. Isn't that simply following your personal moral code?
> 
> I'm not saying your are wrong or right, I'm saying your logic is muddled. Rejecting that paragraph because "economy" does not belong in a "moral argument" fails to convince because you brought no facts. Just your own bias against moral arguments.


The moral argument for the economy is so easily stated in diplomatic terms: not to deny the e.g. Ukrainian people the basic materials of welfare and health through action or inaction.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 24, 2022)

Russia's attack on Ukraine was part of trump's ultimate plan to win the 2024 election. Russia if you're listening i'd like you to do us a favor.


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “We share 98% of our DNA with gibbons” and they never say how the percentage is figured. I have not found it laid out. I suspect it is a very crude measure like presence of point mutations in exon frames.


I've used that in my "one race" argument for years. If we are only 2% different from other higher primates, think how small the differences that control pigmentation are.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 24, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> Russia's attack on Ukraine was part of trump's ultimate plan to win the 2024 election. Russia if you're listening i'd like you to do us a favor.


Just because you have some hair growing on your nads doesn’t mean you’re a real man yet.

Don’t you have some pimples to pop?


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 24, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Just because you have some hair growing on your nads doesn’t mean you’re a real man yet.
> 
> Don’t you have some pimples to pop?


yeah. i popped a pimple on my nose, and it started bleeding so i had to put ointment on it, then i went to go smoke weed.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 24, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> yeah. i popped a pimple on my nose, and it started bleeding so i had to put ointment on it, then i went to go smoke weed.


Good idea, smoke more weed. That’ll help.


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> can't wait til trump wins 2024, drops bombs in contested territory, then convinces his followers everything is ok which is the reason why he is golfing and *Truth Social'ing*.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Mr_X (Feb 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> Fixed it for you.


his sources: himself
XFD


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> I've used that in my "one race" argument for years. If we are only 2% different from other higher primates, think how small the differences that control pigmentation are.


I think the 2% difference is spurious. I subscribe to the one race idea due to the rest of descriptive hominin biology.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> If the US doesn't put more troops on the ground IF Russia invades Ukraine (and not the Separatists states) then its a green light to China to move in on Taiwan.
> 
> Edit: well, well, well.


the U.S is not directly involved in this...this is a NATO issue..Biden volunteered to negotiate and macronroni had to jump in the spot light and play to putin's hand...so....
If NATO doesn't put more troops on the ground IF Russia invades Ukraine (and not the Separatists states) then its a green light to China to move in on Taiwan.
there, fixed that for you...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Not sure i ever did?


well, you do for every other problem people cause for themselves, so we just assumed....


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the U.S is not directly involved in this...this is a NATO issue..Biden volunteered to negotiate and macronroni had to jump in the spot light and play to putin's hand...so....
> If NATO doesn't put more troops on the ground IF Russia invades Ukraine (and not the Separatists states) then its a green light to China to move in on Taiwan.
> there, fixed that for you...


Was just saying to my wife, all we need now is for China to posture in the disputed maritime area to call the USA's bluff and we have big shit.


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## mooray (Feb 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Society's moral codes are a distillation of many learning experiences and people who follow them avoid mistakes others made in the past. Moral codes enable others to avoid repeating the mistakes of the past. As a person who makes a living carrying out experiments that often test conventional wisdom, careful study and understanding of the basis of that belief saves the cost of carrying out an empirical study on the subject to test it. Society benefits when people follow moral codes that are based upon good reason and the experience of others. Thou shalt not kill, thou shalt not bear false witness, for example. It's completely reasonable to question those codes. If one stops and thinks on the subject, it's not hard to figure out why they exist.
> 
> You are rejecting the statement by a government body made up of people who probably know more than you do on the subject. You did so due to your own belief that economic decisions should not be based upon morality. Isn't that simply following your personal moral code?
> 
> I'm not saying your are wrong or right, I'm saying your logic is muddled. Rejecting that paragraph because "economy" does not belong in a "moral argument" fails to convince because you brought no facts. Just your own bias against moral arguments.


I'm not rejecting it at all. The overall message is strong. It was just a minor critique. I don't really like how money has become a reference for what's right or wrong. I said something critical about Musk in the Tesla thread and someone's reply was, "well I'm pretty sure he has more money than you, so...". Then again there was that guy that was arguing with someone here and he wanted to compare bank accounts, as if that's somehow the creator of truth. I think that mentality is connected to the demise of society, particularly in the US, so I'm a bit sensitive to it when I see it.

You could certainly argue that it's projection, since I think the main selling point in gathering sympathy for Ukraine is the people and I also think that most people do too, or at least they should, and not so much about economics, but I'm sure there are many out there that care more about the situation from an economic perspective, even though I think it's a little bit of a shitty point of focus. 

And, I'd hate to think that's what's happens as knowledge increases, one cares more about economics than people. That doesn't seem to come through in writings from the greats of history. Perhaps with knowledge of certain unfortunate realities comes a degree of being jaded. If that were the case, then I think I'd prefer to stay parked in naïve idealism.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

mooray said:


> I'm not rejecting it at all. The overall message is strong. It was just a minor critique. I don't really like how money has become a reference for what's right or wrong. I said something critical about Musk in the Tesla thread and someone's reply was, "well I'm pretty sure he has more money than you, so...". Then again there was that guy that was arguing with someone here and he wanted to compare bank accounts, as if that's somehow the creator of truth. I think that mentality is connected to the demise of society, particularly in the US, so I'm a bit sensitive to it when I see it.
> 
> You could certainly argue that it's projection, since I think the main selling point in gathering sympathy for Ukraine is the people and I also think that most people do too, or at least they should, and not so much about economics, but I'm sure there are many out there that care more about the situation from an economic perspective, even though I think it's a little bit of a shitty point of focus.
> 
> And, I'd hate to think that's what's happens as knowledge increases, one cares more about economics than people. That doesn't seem to come through in writings from the greats of history. Perhaps with knowledge of certain unfortunate realities comes a degree of being jaded. If that were the case, then I think I'd prefer to stay parked in naïve idealism.


My post suggests how to state that there are economic rights without mentioning money.


----------



## printer (Feb 24, 2022)

*Taiwan Warns Chinese Aircraft in Its Air Defense Zone*
Taiwan's air force scrambled again on Thursday to warn away nine Chinese aircraft that entered its air defense zone, Taiwan's defense ministry said, on the same day that Russia invaded Ukraine, a crisis being watched closely in Taipei.

Taiwan, which China claims as its own territory, has complained of regular such missions by the Chinese air force over the last two years, though the aircraft do not get close to Taiwan itself.

The number of aircraft involved was well off the last large-scale incursion, 39 Chinese aircraft on Jan. 23, and since then, such fly-bys have been sporadic with far fewer aircraft.

The ministry said the latest mission involved eight Chinese J-16 fighters and one Y-8 reconnaissance aircraft, which flew over an area to the northeast of the Taiwan-controlled Pratas Islands at the top end of the South China Sea.

Taiwanese fighters were sent up to warn the Chinese aircraft and air defense missiles were deployed to "monitor the activities," the ministry said, using standard wording for how Taiwan describes its response.

Taiwan has been warily watching the Ukraine crisis, nervous that China may try to take advantage to move on the island.

While Taipei has not reported any unusual movements by Chinese forces, the government has increased its alert level.

China has never renounced the use of force to bring Taiwan under its control, and routinely condemns U.S. arms sales or other shows of support from Washington.

Speaking in Beijing earlier on Thursday when asked about the new U.S. Indo-Pacific strategy, Chinese Defence Ministry spokesman Tan Kefei reiterated that Taiwan was a "core issue" of China's and it would tolerate no foreign interference.

"We urge the U.S. side to recognize the high sensitivity of the Taiwan issue, stop interfering in China's internal affairs and stop playing with fire on the Taiwan issue," Tan said.








Taiwan Warns Chinese Aircraft in Its Air Defense Zone


Taiwan's air force scrambled again on Thursday to warn away nine Chinese aircraft that entered its air defense zone, Taiwan's defense ministry said, on the same day that Russia invaded Ukraine, a crisis being watched closely in Taipei. Taiwan, which China claims as its own...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

Ukraine’s ambassador to the US just told us that a Russian platoon from the 74th Motorized Brigade has surrendered to Ukraine’s forces. She says that the Russian troops apparently had been unaware they were being sent to kill Ukrainians. No confirmation yet from Russia’s military


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

Moscow is willing to negotiate terms of surrender with kyiv, Kremlin Press Secretary Dmitry Peskov. In exchange Ukraine would: a guarantee of neutral status and the promise of no weapons on its territory. Per RT.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

With the leaders of other countries in the region condemning Putin,I'm surprised by some of them. Things don't seem to be going well with the plan.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2022)

mooray said:


> I'm not rejecting it at all. The overall message is strong. It was just a minor critique. I don't really like how money has become a reference for what's right or wrong. I said something critical about Musk in the Tesla thread and someone's reply was, "well I'm pretty sure he has more money than you, so...". Then again there was that guy that was arguing with someone here and he wanted to compare bank accounts, as if that's somehow the creator of truth. I think that mentality is connected to the demise of society, particularly in the US, so I'm a bit sensitive to it when I see it.
> 
> You could certainly argue that it's projection, since I think the main selling point in gathering sympathy for Ukraine is the people and I also think that most people do too, or at least they should, and not so much about economics, but I'm sure there are many out there that care more about the situation from an economic perspective, even though I think it's a little bit of a shitty point of focus.
> 
> And, I'd hate to think that's what's happens as knowledge increases, one cares more about economics than people. That doesn't seem to come through in writings from the greats of history. Perhaps with knowledge of certain unfortunate realities comes a degree of being jaded. If that were the case, then I think I'd prefer to stay parked in naïve idealism.


in a fucked up way, caring about economics is caring for people...they both need stability, good trading partners, industry....whats good for the wallet is good for the people
war time profiteering can bring huge profits, but only for a very limited time, a capitalist with any kind of foresight at all knows that long term returns are better than short term profits...the reason those short term profits are huge is that they burn huge swaths of your industry and workers to be produced


----------



## Jamie0715 (Feb 24, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> yeah. i popped a pimple on my nose, and it started bleeding so i had to put ointment on it, then i went to go smoke weed.


i hope you grow big beefy rock hard nugs like you do biceps... maybe you should let ukraine borrow some of those guns


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Moscow is willing to negotiate terms of surrender with kyiv, Kremlin Press Secretary Dmitry Peskov. In exchange Ukraine would: a guarantee of neutral status and the promise of no weapons on its territory. Per RT.


putin "guaranteed" he wouldn't invade...till he decided to invade...you have to treat putin the same way you treat trump...every fucking word out of his mouth is a lie, until confirmed by at least three independent sources.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

The claim of russian troops surrendering was released through the office of the commander in chief of the Ukrainian military.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 24, 2022)

Jamie0715 said:


> i hope you grow big beefy rock hard nugs like you do biceps... maybe you should let ukraine borrow some of those guns


i only workout the beauty muscles. i don't bother with legs.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

Rumor of protests over the invading and ukraine and killing of it's citizens is spreading in russia.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496868326383190017


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496900368344797184


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496893311835123716


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496897922985869322


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

It appears putin screwed the pooch lol.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> can't wait til trump wins 2024, drops bombs in contested territory, then convinces his followers everything is ok which is the reason why he is golfing and tweeting.


Thanks for that.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Thanks for that.


hotels and casinos will be built there to help stimulate the economy.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Just because you have some hair growing on your nads doesn’t mean you’re a real man yet.
> 
> Don’t you have some pimples to pop?


He just revealed himself to be the Russian troll that he is. 

He's on ignore. Ban hammer coming.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

Russian artillery has hit one of the hospitals, that wasn't a accident. Russian troops had a fierce battle and captured the Chernobyl nuclear plant, what a bunch of fucking morons. Hope they didn't kill the people that know how to run the place. There has been strange new readings coming from the basement area of the plant the last couple years that has scientists worried the melt down remnants are still unstable.


----------



## mooray (Feb 24, 2022)

Love seeing the Russian people protest. Now _that_ shit takes guts.


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2022)

The fight from the west will be made with money.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

Russian TV is now showing Trump’s praise of Putin to justify their invasion.


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 24, 2022)

Anyone watch Bidens address just now?

starts at 17 minutes:


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 24, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Russian TV is now showing Trump’s praise of Putin to justify their invasion.


link to Russian tv please.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

The Ukrainian military announced they have shot down 5 Russian aircraft and a helicopter.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 24, 2022)

man 3 squirrels in one day...sheesh


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> another wave of refugees, just what Europe and America love.





nuskool89 said:


> Anyone watch Bidens address just now?
> 
> starts at 17 minutes:


yes, I watched most of it. It was a lot to absorb and some of it made me quite sad. Like very sacred and upset for those innocent lives getting lost to this evil fucker. He should have been taken out a long time ago. I am very worried about our soldiers. God bless America.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> link to Russian tv please.


Lazy troll,get your own link.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 24, 2022)

Im pretty sure USA will defend Ukraine down to the last Ukrainian soldier


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

printer said:


> *Taiwan Warns Chinese Aircraft in Its Air Defense Zone*
> Taiwan's air force scrambled again on Thursday to warn away nine Chinese aircraft that entered its air defense zone, Taiwan's defense ministry said, on the same day that Russia invaded Ukraine, a crisis being watched closely in Taipei.
> 
> Taiwan, which China claims as its own territory, has complained of regular such missions by the Chinese air force over the last two years, though the aircraft do not get close to Taiwan itself.
> ...


Good thing China does not play in the World Series, it would be lotsa stolen bases, so to speak.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 24, 2022)

i want to hear the trump version of biden's speech. millions and millions and millions. it's unbelievable.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

The US will not send troops into Ukraine,they are not NATO.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> link to Russian tv please.


Troll.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 24, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The US will not send troops into Ukraine,they are not NATO.


are you sure? can i frame this post?


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

Maybe he could just turn his tv on.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

If the shirtless midget sends any troops into a NATO country they will go home in body bags.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The US will not send troops into Ukraine,they are not NATO.


Do you think Russia will just stop at the Ukraine border? Aren’t NATO troops on their way to all surrounding NATO countries to get ready to defend invasion. Putin might be just warming up and will be like full speed ahead comrades. I hope not but he is a total nutcase.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 24, 2022)

there is little more than 60 thousand battle ready troops defending west Europe down from 600000 in the 1990ies i'm sure Vlad is terrified


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 24, 2022)

Add to that that in all simulations the US navy ran against zircon missiles they were sunk


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

My one hope and prayer is that any conflict stay conventional. The nuclear threshold is a bad place to be.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> there is little more than 60 thousand battle ready troops defending west Europe down from 600000 in the 1990ies i'm sure Vlad is terrified


Link to data please.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 24, 2022)

Well didn't Russia come and ask for written guarantees from the west in January? Did they think they were bluffing?


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do you think Russia will just stop at the Ukraine border? Aren’t NATO troops on their way to all surrounding NATO countries to get ready to defend invasion. Putin might be just warming up and will be like full speed ahead comrades. I hope not but he is a total nutcase.



I'm sure his original plan was to take back everything the USSR lost after the collapse, but he would like to get all the original territory of the russian empire, that would include some NATO territory.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Well didn't Russia come and ask for written guarantees from the west in January? Did they think they were bluffing?


Link to data. 
Please.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> My one hope and prayer is that any conflict stay conventional. The nuclear threshold is a bad place to be.


Yeah all this chit chat about Chernobyl is quite alarming. I just got some Chernobyl seeds last week as well. It’s like weird . Very weird.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah all this chit chat about Chernobyl is quite alarming. I just got some Chernobyl seeds last week as well. It’s like weird . Very weird.


While I have pushed back against murderous sentiment here, a nasty part of me thinks Chernobyl would be a good site for a POW camp. One for officers only.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Link to data please.





cannabineer said:


> Link to data.
> Please.


Will you PLEASE stop doing this?

Are you trying to say that you are incapable of using Google??


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

rollitup said:


> Will you PLEASE stop doing this?
> 
> Are you trying to say that you are incapable of using Google??


With respect, no. I want to find out where they get their ideas. The links to data are the method. Anyone who refuses is a presumptive troll. 

Whether or not I can use Google distracts from my interest in their sources.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> While I have pushed back against murderous sentiment here, a nasty part of me thinks Chernobyl would be a good site for a POW camp. One for officers only.


That’s a good idea . I was thinking that we could exchange for some Ukrainian Refugees as well. We could fill up a plane with high security prisoners being held in Atwater and dump them off at Chernobyl and fill up the empty plane with the refugees and bring them to Atwater for a place to learn and grow in the USA , with the cells open of course.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 24, 2022)

google it


cannabineer said:


> Link to data please.


Well start here and im guessing/hoping the whole Nato Response Force is Deployed now (40000) plus the what the Americans deployed recently so 60000 at best


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s a good idea . I was thinking that we could exchange for some Ukrainian Refugees as well. We could fill up a plane with high security prisoners being held in Atwater and dump them off at Chernobyl and fill up the empty plane with the refugees and bring them to Atwater for a place to learn and grow in the USA , with the cells open of course.


I don’t know what Atwater is. What is it, with relevance?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> google it
> 
> Well start here and im guessing/hoping the whole Nato Response Force is Deployed now (40000) plus the what the Americans deployed recently so 60000 at best


Lol RAND

@rollitup 
this is why I hammer the link q.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> google it
> 
> Well start here and im guessing/hoping the whole Nato Response Force is Deployed now (40000) plus the what the Americans deployed recently so 60000 at best


Lazy troll answer. What are your go-to news links?


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 24, 2022)

Yeah we absolutely have local superiority now that rand has been discredited by some stoned guy on a forum


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 24, 2022)

Russia can do what it wants and China is taking notes


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 24, 2022)

Do you think it's a coincidence that this happened after they unveiled Zircon missiles


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 24, 2022)

can someone repill me if this is right:
this war is left vs right
nato vs ussr
libs vs redhats.

thoughts?


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 24, 2022)

Anyway USA got what they wanted from this (no cheap energy for Europe)


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 24, 2022)

Mission accomplished


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t know what Atwater is. What is it, with relevance?


Atwater holds the scum of the earth evil fukers in high security prison cells in Atwater, Ca . Since Chernobyl will be a new dumping ground for scum of the earth humans that need to be eliminated off the face of the planet then round them all up and keep them there. That’s all nothing real heavy.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 24, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> can someone repill me if this is right:
> this war is left vs right
> nato vs ussr
> libs vs redhats.
> ...


This is Like League of Legends when you are smurfing in Bronze


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Yeah we absolutely have local superiority now that rand has been discredited by some stoned guy on a forum


Sorry, I remembered RAND as being a right-wing thing tank, like Cato. 

But this corrects my assumption. 





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com





Even so let’s not be guessing/hoping while seeking facts.


----------



## mooray (Feb 24, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Anyone watch Bidens address just now?
> 
> starts at 17 minutes:


Thanks for posting this. Some of those questions were annoying, wanting to go full throttle on the first day. If you completely destroy their economy, you basically end up with Hitler with nukes. Some people don't understand that it's a process, not a lightswitch.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 24, 2022)

Who gives a shit about left or right now seriously i live 150 km from Russian border and my son is getting drafted into the army this year


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Who gives a shit about left or right now seriously i live 150 km from Russian border and my son is getting drafted into the army this year


Live here. The difference becomes very consequential.


----------



## mooray (Feb 24, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Who gives a shit about left or right now seriously i live 150 km from Russian border and my son is getting drafted into the army this year


Some people use anything they can as an opportunity to push an agenda.

Though I will say that I'm happy the last "right" president is not in charge. The last thing Putin should get right now is admiration.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 24, 2022)

mooray said:


> Thanks for posting this. Some of those questions were annoying, wanting to go full throttle on the first day. If you completely destroy their economy, you basically end up with Hitler with nukes. Some people don't understand that it's a process, not a lightswitch.


You can't play carrot and stick if the other guy has bigger stick


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> You can't play carrot and stick if the other guy has bigger stick


Arminius knew otherwise. It is not just the size but the speed of the stick.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496876111342489612


----------



## mooray (Feb 24, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> You can't play carrot and stick if the other guy has bigger stick


Well, when it comes to the stick, the US and Russia have the same stick. As for the carrot, the US has the biggest carrot and Russia isn't even in the top ten.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

mooray said:


> Well, when it comes to the stick, the US and Russia have the same stick. As for the carrot, the US has the biggest carrot and Russia isn't even in the top ten.


A part of me remembers “movies I don’t admit to having viewed”

Your carrot is sooo biiiiiig!


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 24, 2022)

Now imagine Russia sell some of the zircon missiles (they don't even need 1000km range 300 is enough) to China what happens to all US ships parked around China


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Now imagine Russia sell some of the zircon missiles (they don't even need 1000km range 300 is enough) to China what happens to all US ships parked around China


They become avenged by the ships beyond 300 km.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 24, 2022)

This war is a direct result of the US push for the Ukraine to join NATO and their refusal to appease any of Russias concerns. NATO spreading East is a threat to them. How stupid are you yanks? You are starting another World War and blaming everybody but yourselves.

Chomsky: US Approach to Ukraine Has “Left the Domain of Rational Discourse” (truthout.org)


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 24, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> This war is a direct result of the US push for the Ukraine to join NATO and their refusal to appease any of Russias concerns. NATO spreading East is a threat to them. How stupid are you yanks? You are starting another World War and blaming everybody but yourselves.


Give me liberty or give me death


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> This war is a direct result of the US push for the Ukraine to join NATO and their refusal to appease any of Russias concerns. NATO spreading East is a threat to them. How stupid are you yanks? You are starting another World War and blaming everybody but yourselves.


Your previous opinions weaken this argument.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Your previous opinions weaken this argument.


I have been doing some research


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 24, 2022)

and??


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> I have been doing some research


Post specific links.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and??


Putin is not defendable and neither is the US....


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 24, 2022)

mmmmkkkkaayy......and how did you come to this logical conclusion if i may ask


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 24, 2022)

Chomsky: US Approach to Ukraine Has “Left the Domain of Rational Discourse” (truthout.org)


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 24, 2022)

i think America should get involved by coming up with a treaty instead of committing full military action yet...


----------



## printer (Feb 24, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Who gives a shit about left or right now seriously i live 150 km from Russian border and my son is getting drafted into the army this year


As they say in real estate, "Location, location, location." Of course you care more right now than left or right. But the majority of people in the US are half a world away and care more who will win the game on Sunday.



Crumpetlicker said:


> This war is a direct result of the US push for the Ukraine to join NATO and their refusal to appease any of Russias concerns. NATO spreading East is a threat to them. How stupid are you yanks? You are starting another World War and blaming everybody but yourselves.


The west was not pushing to have Ukraine in Nato, Ukraine was pushing to be in Nato. 



Mr_X said:


> i think America should get involved by coming up with a treaty instead of committing full military action yet...


Americans will get behind Biden? Hah.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 24, 2022)

There already was a treaty. NATO. It was agreed that the US would not push for eastward expansion of this areement. Yet here we are. The other NATO countries don't want the Ukraine in NATO because they are respecting the treaty and know it will cause trouble. The Ukraine just want to be like Austria but the US will not allow that. This was completely avoidable.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 24, 2022)

you do realize Chomsky is a Social Anarchist right????


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 24, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> There already was a treaty. NATO. It was agreed that the US would not push for eastward expansion of this areement. Yet here we are. The other NATO countries don't want the Ukraine in NATO because they are respecting the treaty and know it will cause trouble. The Ukraine just want to be like Austria but the US will not allow that. This was completely avoidable.


And where in the treaty does it say this?

Or are you just believing (or just pushing it) the Russian propaganda?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 24, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> There already was a treaty. NATO. It was agreed that the US would not push for eastward expansion of this areement. Yet here we are. The other NATO countries don't want the Ukraine in NATO because they are respecting the treaty and know it will cause trouble. The Ukraine just want to be like Austria but the US will not allow that. This was completely avoidable.


which other nato countries didn't want ukraine in? and to my knowledge Ukraine wasn't up to par to being in Nato yet, even they wanted to......


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> you do realize Chomsky is a Social Anarchist right????


What rubbish.
He is anti-war.
So anybody that doesn't blindly follow the US line is an anarchist now.
Grow up dude.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 24, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> And where in the treaty does it say this?
> 
> Or are you just believing (or just pushing it) the Russian propaganda?


This is not Russian propoganda it's fact. Historical fact. I am not responsible for educating you comrade.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

wow, just, wow.

The first softball question given to Chomsky in that article:

*In the same context, is it hard to imagine what might have been Washington’s response to the hypothetical event that Mexico wanted to join a Moscow-driven military alliance?* 

eff an a 

I can't make shit like this up.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 24, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> This is not Russian propoganda it's fact. Historical fact. I am not responsible for educating you comrade.


Sure it is cupcake.

That is why you can point to it in some actual agreement right?

The fact is that Putin is trying (and failing) like hell to deflect blame onto anyone and anything he can and using trolls to brainwash people into believing the lies.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 24, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> What rubbish.
> He is anti-war.
> So anybody that doesn't blindly follow the US line is an anarchist now.
> Grow up dude.


that a load cause:

Noam Chomsky describes himself as an anarcho-syndicalist and libertarian socialist


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> which other nato countries didn't want ukraine in? and to my knowledge Ukraine wasn't up to par to being in Nato yet, even they wanted to......


Hungary was one. Does the Ukraine really want to be part of Nato or is that more US manipulation. Promising to put rocket launchers pointed at Russia etc


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 24, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Hungary was one. Does the Ukraine really want to be part of Nato or is that more US manipulation. Promising to put rocket launchers pointed at Russia etc


wrong again:

*Hungary is a member of the European Union and NATO*

you really need to up your game here, seriously

so i ask again....what countries??


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that a load cause:
> 
> Noam Chomsky describes himself as an anarcho-syndicalist and libertarian socialist


Fair enough and what is wrong with that. Workers get screwed by the capitalist system and deserve to be made shareholders in the firms they work for. The workers of the world will one day rest back control of the means of supply my comrade.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

I read things on extremely biased and unreliable sites to find out what the propaganda paper hangers are saying. That said, I made it through the first question and felt no need to see what Chomsky said.

"What if Mexico joined an alliance with Russia, how do you think the US would react? "  




*Overall, we rate Truthout strongly Left Biased based on story selection and political positions that favor the left. We also rate them Mixed for factual reporting due to publishing a false story and promoting anti-GMO propaganda.*














TruthOut


LEFT BIAS These media sources are moderate to strongly biased toward liberal causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may




mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wrong again:
> 
> *Hungary is a member of the European Union and NATO*
> 
> ...


Comrade they are a member of NATO though and they objected to the Ukraine being made members. Do some reading!


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 24, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Hungary was one. Does the Ukraine really want to be part of Nato or is that more US manipulation. Promising to put rocket launchers pointed at Russia etc


Well it would have to be up to the to want to join. Shit we can't even make people get a vaccine to save their lives, how would we make a nation decide to join NATO? 




Crumpetlicker said:


> Hungary was one. Does the Ukraine really want to be part of Nato or is that more US manipulation.


More lies Putin has trolled into existence.



Crumpetlicker said:


> Fair enough and what is wrong with that. Workers get screwed by the capitalist system and deserve to be made shareholders in the firms they work for. The workers of the world will one day rest back control of the means of supply my comrade.


Yeah it has hurt us average Americans so much.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I read things on extremely biased and unreliable sites to find out what the propaganda paper hangers are saying. That said, I made it through the first question and felt no need to see what Chomsky said.
> 
> "What if Mexico joined an alliance with Russia, how do you think the US would react? "
> 
> ...


Your a tool though. If you read on, Chomsky said there was no need to answer that question as we all know what would happen. The US would go to war with Mexico in a heartbeat.


----------



## printer (Feb 24, 2022)

Russia's demands.

*general characteristics*

We state that the American side did not give a constructive response to the basic elements of the draft treaty with the United States prepared by the Russian side on security guarantees. We are talking about the rejection of further expansion of NATO, the withdrawal of the "Bucharest formula" that "Ukraine and Georgia will become members of NATO", and the *rejection of the creation of military bases* *on the territory of states that were previously part of the USSR* and are not members of the alliance, i*ncluding the use of their infrastructure for conducting any military activity, as well as the return of military capabilities, including strike, and NATO infrastructure to the state of 199*7, when the Russia-NATO Founding Act was signed. These provisions are of fundamental importance for the Russian Federation.

The package nature of Russian proposals was ignored, from which "convenient" topics were deliberately chosen, which, in turn, were "twisted" in the direction of creating advantages for the US and its allies. This approach, as well as the accompanying rhetoric from US officials, reinforces legitimate doubts that Washington is truly committed to fixing the European security situation.

The growing US and NATO military activity close to Russian borders is alarming, while our "red lines" and core security interests, as well as Russia's sovereign right to protect them, continue to be ignored. Ultimate demands to withdraw troops from certain areas on Russian territory, accompanied by threats of tougher sanctions, are unacceptable and undermine the prospects for reaching real agreements.

In the absence of the readiness of the American side to agree on firm, legally binding guarantees to ensure our security from the United States and its allies, Russia will be forced to respond, including through the implementation of military-technical measures.

*In Ukraine*

*There is no and is not planned any "Russian invasion" of Ukraine*, which the United States and its allies have been declaring at the official level since autumn last year, therefore statements about Russia's "responsibility for the escalation" cannot be regarded otherwise than as an attempt to put pressure on and devalue Russia's proposals for security guarantees.

The mention in this context of *Russian obligations under the 1994 Budapest Memorandum has nothing to do with the intra-Ukrainian conflict *and does not apply to circumstances resulting from the action of internal factors there. The loss of territorial integrity by the Ukrainian state is the result of the processes that have taken place within it.

_(In the 1994 Budapest Memorandum, the United States, Russia, and Britain committed “to respect the independence and sovereignty and the existing borders of Ukraine” and “to refrain from the threat or use of force” against the country. Those assurances played a key role in persuading the Ukrainian government in Kyiv to give up what amounted to the world’s third largest nuclear arsenal, consisting of some 1,900 strategic nuclear warheads.)_

The accusations of Russia contained in the American response that it "occupied Crimea" also do not stand up to scrutiny. In 2014, a coup d'etat took place in Kiev, the initiators of which, with the support of the United States and its allies, headed for the creation of a nationalist state that infringes on the rights of the Russian and Russian-speaking population, as well as other "non-titular" ethnic groups. It is not surprising that in such a situation, the Crimeans voted for reunification with Russia. The decision of the people of Crimea and Sevastopol to return to the Russian Federation was made by free will in the exercise of the right to self-determination enshrined in the UN Charter. No force or threat of force was used. The question of Crimea's belonging is closed.

_(Uh, no.)_

If Ukraine is accepted into NATO, there will be a real threat that the regime in Kiev will try to “return” Crimea by force, drawing in the United States and its allies, in accordance with Art. 5 of the Washington Treaty, into a direct armed conflict with Russia with all the ensuing consequences.

The thesis repeated in the US response that Russia allegedly "ignited the conflict in Donbass" is untenable. Its reasons are purely domestic in nature. The settlement is possible only through the implementation of the Minsk agreements and a set of measures, the sequence and responsibility for the implementation of which are clearly defined and unanimously confirmed by UN Security Council Resolution 2202, including by the United States, France and Great Britain. In paragraph 2 of this resolution, Kiev, Donetsk and Lugansk are named as parties. None of these documents mentions Russia's responsibility for the conflict in Donbas. Russia, together with the OSCE, plays the role of a mediator in the main negotiating format - the contact group - and together with Berlin and Paris - in the Normandy format, which formulates recommendations to the parties to the conflict and monitors their implementation.

To de-escalate the situation around Ukraine, it is fundamentally important to take the following steps. These are forcing Kiev to comply with a set of measures, stopping the supply of weapons to Ukraine, withdrawing all Western advisers and instructors from there, refusing NATO countries from any joint exercises with the Armed Forces of Ukraine and withdrawing all foreign weapons previously delivered to Kiev outside Ukrainian territory.

In this regard, we draw attention to the fact that Russian President Vladimir Putin, at a press conference following the talks in Moscow with French President Emmanuel Macron on February 7, 2022, stressed that we are open to dialogue and call for "thinking about stable security conditions for all, equal for all participants in international life.

*Force configuration*

We note that in its response to the Russian proposals, the United States insists that progress in improving the European security situation "can only be achieved in terms of de-escalation in relation to Russia's threatening actions against Ukraine", which, as we understand, implies the requirement withdrawal of Russian troops from the borders of Ukraine. At the same time, the United States is ready to talk only about "mutual obligations ... to refrain from deploying permanently based forces with combat missions on the territory of Ukraine" and "to consider the possibility of discussing the problem of conventional armed forces." As for the rest, the American side passes over in silence our proposals contained in sec. 2 tbsp. 4 and par. 1 st. 5 of the draft bilateral treaty and declares that "

We presume that the deployment of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation on its territory does not and cannot affect the fundamental interests of the United States. We would like to remind you that there are no our forces on the territory of Ukraine.

At the same time, the United States and its allies were moving their military infrastructure to the east, deploying contingents in the territories of new members. They bypassed the CFE restrictions and rather loosely interpreted the provisions of the Russia-NATO Founding Act on the renunciation of "additional permanent deployment of substantial combat forces." The situation that has developed as a result of these actions is unacceptable.* We insist on the withdrawal of all US armed forces and weapons deployed in CEE, SEE and the Baltics*. We are convinced that the national potentials in these zones are quite sufficient. We are ready to discuss this topic on the basis of Art. 4 and 5 of the Russian draft treaty.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 24, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Fair enough and what is wrong with that.


nothing wrong with it, especially if it's literature purposes, and not a bible to follow



Crumpetlicker said:


> Workers get screwed by the capitalist system and deserve to be made shareholders in the firms they work for. The workers of the world will one day rest back control of the means of supply my comrade.


and that quote there is right in line with communism


----------



## printer (Feb 24, 2022)

*The principle of the indivisibility of security*

We did not see in the US response confirmation that the American side is fully committed to observing the immutable principle of the indivisibility of security. General statements about the consideration by the American side of this postulate directly contradict Washington's unwillingness to abandon its counterproductive and destabilizing course of creating advantages for itself and its allies at the expense of Russia's security interests. This is exactly what is happening as a result of the unrestrained implementation by the North Atlantic Alliance, with the leading role of the United States, of a policy of unrestricted geostrategic and military development of the post-Soviet space, including the territory of Ukraine, which is of a particularly sensitive nature for us. All this is happening directly on Russian borders. Thus, our "red lines" and fundamental security interests are ignored and Russia's inalienable right to provide for them is denied. For us, this is, of course, unacceptable.

Additionally, we remind you that this principle is enshrined in the preamble to the 2011 Treaty between the Russian Federation and the United States of America on measures to further reduce and limit strategic offensive arms, which the parties agreed to extend for five years without any exceptions in February last year, as well as in a number of high-level OSCE and Russia-NATO basic documents adopted: in the preamble of the 1975 Helsinki Final Act, the 1990 Paris Charter for a New Europe, the 1997 Russia-NATO Founding Act, the 1999 OSCE Istanbul Charter for European Security, the Rome Declaration Russia-NATO 2002 and the Astana Declaration of the 2010 OSCE Summit.

We note that the response received mentions Washington's adherence to the concept of the indivisibility of security. But in the text it boils down to the right of states "to freely choose or change the methods of ensuring their security, including union treaties." This freedom is not absolute and is only half of the well-known formula fixed in the Charter for European Security. Its second part requires, when exercising this right, not "... to strengthen one's security at the expense of the security of other states." We cannot regard the letter received from NATO dated February 10, 2022 as a response to the message sent by Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov on January 28, 2022 to US Secretary of State Anthony Blinken on this issue. We asked for a response in a national capacity.

*NATO Open Door Policy*

The US reaffirms "strong support" for NATO's "open door" policy. But it contradicts the basic commitments adopted within the framework of the CSCE/OSCE, above all the commitment "not to strengthen one's security at the expense of the security of others." This policy is not consistent with the guidelines of the alliance itself, which, following the meeting of the NATO Foreign Minister on June 6-7, 1991 in Copenhagen, undertook "not to take unilateral advantages from the changed situation in Europe", "not to threaten the legitimate interests" of other states, not to strive for them " isolation" or "drawing new dividing lines on the continent".

We call on the United States and NATO to return to fulfilling their international obligations in the field of maintaining peace and security. We expect concrete proposals from the members of the alliance on the content and forms of legal consolidation of the renunciation of NATO's further eastward expansion.

*Batch nature of offers*

We note the readiness of the United States to work substantively on individual arms control and risk reduction measures. At the same time, it was recorded that Washington has finally recognized the justification of a number of Russian proposals and initiatives in these areas that have been put forward in recent years.

At the same time, we once again draw the attention of the American side to the fact that Russia, in the documents we submitted on security guarantees, proposed to follow the path of a comprehensive long-term settlement of the unacceptable situation that continues to develop in the Euro-Atlantic area. First of all, we are talking about creating a stable foundation for a security architecture in the form of an agreement on NATO refusing to take further actions that harm Russia's security. This remains a constant imperative for us. In the absence of such a strong foundation, interrelated arms control and military risk reduction measures that ensure restraint and predictability of military activity in separate areas, even if they can be agreed upon, will not be sustainable in the long term.

Thus, the Russian proposals are of a package nature and should be considered as a whole without singling out its individual components.

In this regard, we would like to focus on the lack of a constructive reaction from Washington and Brussels to the most important elements of the Russian initiative that we have clearly identified. As for arms control issues, we consider them exclusively in the general context of a comprehensive, package approach to resolving the problem of security guarantees.

*"Post START" and the "security equation"*

The United States proposes "immediately" to engage in the development of "measures in the development of START" within the framework of the dialogue on strategic stability. However, at the same time, the American side is trying to fix an approach that has not been coordinated with us, which provides for focusing exclusively on nuclear weapons, regardless of the ability of certain weapons to pose a direct threat to the national territory of the other side. Such a one-sided view of things is contrary to the understandings reached at the Russian-American summit on June 16, 2021 in Geneva regarding the comprehensive nature of the strategic dialogue, designed to lay the foundation for future arms control and risk reduction measures.

Russia continues to advocate an integrated approach to strategic issues. We propose to engage in the joint development of a new "safety equation".

A set of elements of the concept we propose, which remains fully relevant, was brought to the attention of the American side - incl. during the meetings within the framework of the strategic dialogue and in the working document submitted by us on December 17, 2021 on its completion.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 24, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Well it would have to be up to the to want to join. Shit we can't even make people get a vaccine to save their lives, how would we make a nation decide to join NATO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The conversation for me was about workers in general. Wood for the trees old mate. Not everything is about you and MAGA.


----------



## printer (Feb 24, 2022)

*Deployment of nuclear weapons outside national territory*

In its document, the United States did not react to such an element of the "package" of measures proposed by us as the withdrawal of nuclear weapons deployed outside its borders to the national territory and the refusal of their further deployment outside the national territory, and limited itself to mentioning the need to deal with the problem on the platform of strategic dialogue. non-strategic nuclear weapons without taking into account the peculiarities of their deployment and other factors affecting the security of the parties.

We would like to clarify that our proposals are about solving the problem of the presence on the territory of some non-nuclear NATO states, in violation of the NPT, of US nuclear weapons capable of hitting targets on Russian territory. This would include the elimination of the infrastructure for the rapid deployment of such weapons in Europe, as well as the termination of the NATO practice of training and exercises in the handling of these weapons, which involve non-nuclear NATO member states. Without removing this irritant, discussion of the topic of non-strategic nuclear weapons is impossible.

*Ground-based intermediate and shorter range missiles*

We regard this issue as one of the priority areas of the Russian-American dialogue on strategic stability. We believe that this category of weapons is a necessary component of the new "security equation" that should be worked out jointly by Russia and the United States.

We continue to proceed from the relevance of Russian initiatives in the field of "post-INF Treaty", which are based on the idea of reciprocal verifiable moratoriums on the deployment of ground-based INF Treaty in Europe.
In principle, we are open to substantive consideration of the ways of its practical implementation. At the same time, we note the continuing uncertainty in Washington’s approaches to the main parameters of potential control measures over these weapons, primarily to their coverage, which should cover all weapons of the appropriate range in nuclear and non-nuclear equipment.

It was noted that the United States is taking the Russian approach as a basis, which provides for the mutual settlement of mutual concerns in the context of the previously existing INF Treaty. The version of the development of our idea of mutual verification measures proposed by the American side in relation to the Aegis Ashore complexes in Romania and Poland, as well as some objects in the European part of Russia, can be further taken 

As emphasized in a statement by Russian President Vladimir Putin dated October 26, 2020, and subsequently brought to the attention of the United States on numerous occasions, potential transparency measures for Russian facilities subject to agreement could include monitoring the absence of the Russian 9M729 missile there. We remind you that this step is a manifestation of goodwill, given that the characteristics of the 9M729 missile do not contradict the requirements of the former INF Treaty in any way and that the United States has not provided any evidence that would confirm the accusations against Russia. At the same time, the American side ignored the voluntary event organized by us during the period of this Treaty on January 23, 2019 to demonstrate the device and technical characteristics of the 9M729 missile and its launcher.

*Heavy bombers and surface warships*

We note the attention of the American side to the Russian idea of additional risk mitigation measures in relation to flights of heavy bombers near the national borders of the parties. We see a subject for discussion and the potential for mutually acceptable agreements.

We remind you of an equally important element of our "package" proposal concerning similar cruises of combat surface ships, which also involve serious risks.

*Military exercises and maneuvers*

The United States did not respond to the proposals contained in sec. 2 tbsp. 4 Russian draft treaty. The American side, apparently, proceeds from the fact that it is possible to reduce tension in the military sphere by increasing transparency and additional measures to reduce the danger in line with the proposals of the West to modernize the Vienna Document.

We consider such an approach unrealistic and one-sided, aimed at "seeing through" the activities of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation. Confidence- and security-building measures under the Vienna Document 2011 are adequate to the current situation. To start discussing the possibility of updating them, the necessary conditions must be created. And for this, the United States and its allies should abandon the policy of "containment" of Russia and take concrete practical measures to de-escalate the military-political situation, including in line with para. 2 tbsp. 4 of our draft agreement.

As regards the prevention of incidents on the high seas and in the airspace above it, we welcome the readiness of the United States for appropriate consultations. However, this work cannot replace the settlement of the key problems posed by Russia.

_February 17, 2022_









Реакция России на ответ США по гарантиям безопасности. Полный текст - ТАСС


События в России и мире. Аналитические публикации. Материалы пресс-конференций. Видео- и фоторепортажи




tass-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Feb 24, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Hungary was one. Does the Ukraine really want to be part of Nato or is that more US manipulation. Promising to put rocket launchers pointed at Russia etc


Ukraine has not forgotten Crimea.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 24, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> The conversation for me was about workers in general. Wood for the trees old mate. Not everything is about you and MAGA.


You don't make sense. 


>


But I guess you are going a little off script. I guess that is why you had to toss in a MAGA. But I guess with the programming, as soon as someone says brainwashing and trolls at the same time, it is likely just a natural link being made.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Your a tool though. If you read on, Chomsky said there was no need to answer that question as we all know what would happen. The US would go to war with Mexico in a heartbeat.


lulz

It was a loaded question based upon a ridiculous hypothetical situation. In other words propaganda. 

What does Mexico's relationship with the US have in common with Kazakhstan's relationship with Russia? I'm curious what you say about that. Do try to stay in current times.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 24, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Comrade they are a member of NATO though and they objected to the Ukraine being made members. Do some reading!


yeah you need to do some too...btw...

this is why they objected

Since 2018, Hungary has been blocking ministerial-level political meetings between NATO and Ukraine as a sign of protest over Ukraine violating the human rights of its ethnic minorities. 

when that was cleaned up, everything was gonna go as planned


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

It's really weird that twitter is the best source for new info on a war.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## printer (Feb 24, 2022)

*Why care about Ukraine and the Budapest Memorandum*
Since 2014, when Russia annexed Crimea from Ukraine, the United States has provided Ukraine with $3 billion in reform and military assistance and $3 billion in loan guarantees. U.S. troops in western Ukraine train their Ukrainian colleagues. Washington, in concert with the European Union, has taken steps to isolate Moscow politically and imposed a series of economic and visa sanctions on Russia and Russians. 

The furor over President Donald Trump’s sordid bid to extort the president of Ukraine into investigating his potential 2020 political opponent raises an obvious question: Why should the United States care so much about Ukraine, a country 5,000 miles away? A big part of the reason is that U.S. officials told the Ukrainians the United States would care when negotiating the Budapest Memorandum on security assurances, signed 25 years ago this week.

*A nuclear-armed state breaks up*

In the 1994 Budapest Memorandum, the United States, Russia, and Britain committed “to respect the independence and sovereignty and the existing borders of Ukraine” and “to refrain from the threat or use of force” against the country. Those assurances played a key role in persuading the Ukrainian government in Kyiv to give up what amounted to the world’s third largest nuclear arsenal, consisting of some 1,900 strategic nuclear warheads.

When the USSR broke up in late 1991, there were nuclear weapons scattered in the resulting post-Soviet states. The George H. W. Bush administration attached highest priority to ensuring this would not lead to an increase in the number of nuclear weapons states. Moreover, as it watched Yugoslavia break apart violently, the Bush administration worried that the Soviet collapse might also turn violent, raising the prospect of conflict among nuclear-armed states. Ensuring no increase in the number of nuclear weapons states meant that, in practice, only Russia would retain nuclear arms. The Clinton administration pursued the same goal. With the prospect of extending the Non-Proliferation Treaty indefinitely looming, an alternative course that allowed other post-Soviet states to keep nuclear weapons would have set a bad precedent.

Eliminating the strategic nuclear warheads, intercontinental ballistic missiles (ICBMs), and strategic bombers in Ukraine was a big deal for Washington. The ICBMs and bombers carried warheads of monstrous size — all designed, built, and deployed to attack America. The warheads atop the SS-19 and SS-24 ICBMs in Ukraine had explosive yields of 400-550 kilotons each — that is, 27 to 37 times the size of the atomic bomb that devastated Hiroshima. The 1,900 strategic nuclear warheads — more than six times the number of nuclear warheads that China currently possesses — could have destroyed every U.S. city with a population of more than 50,000 _three times over_, with warheads left to spare.

*Assurances for Ukraine*

Before agreeing to give up this nuclear arsenal, Kyiv sought three assurances. First, it wanted compensation for the value of the highly-enriched uranium in the nuclear warheads, which could be blended down for use as fuel for nuclear reactors. Russia agreed to provide that.

Second, eliminating ICBMs, ICBM silos, and bombers did not come cheaply. With its economy rapidly contracting, the Ukrainian government could not afford the costs. The United States agreed to cover those costs with Nunn-Lugar Cooperative Threat Reduction assistance.

Third, Ukraine wanted guarantees or assurances of its security once it got rid of the nuclear arms. The Budapest Memorandum provided security assurances.

Unfortunately, Russia has broken virtually all the commitments it undertook in that document. It used military force to seize, and then illegally annex, Ukraine’s Crimean peninsula in early 2014. Russian and Russian proxy forces have waged war for more than five years in the eastern Ukrainian region of Donbas, claiming more than 13,000 lives and driving some two million people from their homes.

Some have argued that, since the United States did not invade Ukraine, it abided by its Budapest Memorandum commitments. True, in a narrow sense. However, when negotiating the security assurances, U.S. officials told their Ukrainian counterparts that, were Russia to violate them, the United States would take a strong interest and respond.

Washington did not promise unlimited support. The Budapest Memorandum contains security “assurances,” not “guarantees.” Guarantees would have implied a commitment of American military force, which NATO members have. U.S. officials made clear that was not on offer. Hence, assurances.

Beyond that, U.S. and Ukrainian officials did not discuss in detail how Washington might respond in the event of a Russian violation. That owed in part to then-Russian President Boris Yeltsin. He had his flaws, but he insisted that there be no revision of the boundaries separating the states that emerged from the Soviet collapse. Yeltsin respected Ukraine’s independence and territorial integrity. Vladimir Putin does not.

U.S. officials did assure their Ukrainian counterparts, however, that there would be a response. The United States should continue to provide reform and military assistance to Ukraine. It should continue sanctions on Russia. It should continue to demand that Moscow end its aggression against Ukraine. And it should continue to urge its European partners to assist Kyiv and keep the sanctions pressure on the Kremlin.

Washington should do this, because it said it would act if Russia violated the Budapest Memorandum. That was part of the price it paid in return for a drastic reduction in the nuclear threat to America. The United States should keep its word.








Why care about Ukraine and the Budapest Memorandum


The furor over President Donald Trump’s sordid bid to extort the president of Ukraine into investigating his potential 2020 political opponent raises an obvious question: Why should the United States care so much about Ukraine, a country 5,000 miles away?




www.brookings.edu


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

If Stinky was still in office he would be cheering on the shirtless midget and repeating all the russian propaganda.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 24, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> If Stinky was still in office he would be cheering on the shirtless midget and repeating all the russian propaganda.


While undermining NATO's response and burying intel so that he could gaslight Americans.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 24, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> The US would go to war with Mexico in a heartbeat.


a heartbeat would be exactly how long that war would last too.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

Ukrainian troops in full control of the Hostomel Airport, Russian airborne force eliminated.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Your a tool though. If you read on, Chomsky said there was no need to answer that question as we all know what would happen. The US would go to war with Mexico in a heartbeat.



What a moron, in the future Mexico will become the biggest trading partner for the US,your not a very good troll.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496866811110834176


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ukrainian troops in full control of the Hostomel Airport, Russian airborne force eliminated.


Stingers work real good on helicopters and night scopes can plug parachutists, especially when they are expected.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2022)

crumpitlicker is such wack o. Lol. Like brainwashed by Chomsky. Lol. Chomsky said this, Chomsky said that. Like Chomsky is some god. So pathetic . Please move on. You would be so much more interesting if you quoted Bukowski instead of Chomsky. Lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> What a moron, in the future Mexico will become the biggest trading partner for the US,your not a very good troll.


Not to mention a source of labor, there is a serious labor shortage in America and people from Sweden don't wanna come any more, though perhaps some Ukrainians will. A lot of countries are having demographic issues moving forward including China as women globally become educated and emancipated.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 24, 2022)

I love Bukowski..........
This one goes out for Dr.AmberTrichome......


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

Biden has correctly called out what was going to happen in Ukraine, every step of the way.

Now he's saying:

_“America stands up to bullies,” Biden said. “When the history of this era is written, Putin’s choice to make a totally unjustifiable war on Ukraine will have left Russia weaker and the rest of the world stronger.”_


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not to mention a source of labor, there is a serious labor shortage in America and people from Sweden don't wanna come any more, though perhaps some Ukrainians will. A lot of countries are having demographic issues moving forward including China as women globally become educated and emancipated.


Wars are very good for providing unskilled migrant labourers.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> I love Bukowski..........
> This one goes out for Dr.AmberTrichome......
> 
> View attachment 5091617


Cheers


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Wars are very good for providing unskilled migrant labourers.


The people of Kazakhstan are treated like migrant laborers in their own country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Biden has correctly called out what was going to happen in Ukraine, every step of the way.
> 
> Now he's saying:
> 
> _“America stands up to bullies,” Biden said. “When the history of this era is written, Putin’s choice to make a totally unjustifiable war on Ukraine will have left Russia weaker and the rest of the world stronger.”_


If they go to cold war2 level sanctions and embargos and make them stick, then Russia will be screwed over the next decade as petroleum prices steadily decrease along with demand. I hope they cut them off from the internet to the extent possible or slow them down to a crawl. It might mean rewiring their neighbors in Europe, but somethings are worth it. Anything that does come through can be easily monitored and filtered, do what is required, even fucking with the network architecture.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2022)

If anything positive happens from this it’s to get electric vehicle charging stations on the fucking move already!!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> If anything positive happens from this it’s to get electric vehicle charging stations on the fucking move already!!


----------



## printer (Feb 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they go to cold war2 level sanctions and embargos and make them stick, then Russia will be screwed over the next decade as petroleum prices steadily decrease along with demand. I hope they cut them off from the internet to the extent possible or slow them down to a crawl. It might mean rewiring their neighbors in Europe, but somethings are worth it. Anything that does come through can be easily monitored and filtered, do what is required, even fucking with the network architecture.


They will just develop closer ties with China who will buy all the energy Russia puts out.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 24, 2022)

printer said:


> They will just develop closer ties with China who will buy all the energy Russia puts out.


Sounds good in theory, but China will likely not want to be on their tit anymore than anyone else.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Sounds good in theory, but China will likely not want to be on their tit anymore than anyone else.


right! They don’t want fetal alcohol syndrome.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

It was self defense. Because Nazis. Not making it up. Just going deeper down the rabbit hole that is Putin's mind.









Putin describes the attack on Ukraine as an act of self-defense


NPR's Rachel Martin talks to Russia military expert Jeffrey Edmonds, who formerly served as the director for Russia at the National Security Council, about the country's military capabilities.




www.npr.org





*Putin describes the attack on Ukraine as an act of self-defense*

RACHEL MARTIN, HOST:

Let's turn now to Jeffrey Edmonds, whose research focuses on the Russian military. He was director for Russia at the National Security Council in 2017. Thank you so much for joining us this morning.

JEFFREY EDMONDS: Thank you for having me.

MARTIN: Russia's president, Vladimir Putin, is calling this an act of self-defense. How can he justify that?

EDMONDS: I think - there are so many different false flag operations in the east. I mean, it's really quite remarkable that almost everything we were seeing in the east leading up until yesterday were completely fabricated events. And so there really is no justification given the size of the military operation and the fact that he's practically invading half the country at this point.

MARTIN: He's talking about denazification. What does that mean in this context?

EDMONDS: The Russian leadership have often used references to Nazi forces as a way of demonizing whoever it is they're targeting, whether that's through information against the Baltic states or what have you. And so this is just kind of a common phrase used by him to really kind of demonize elements of the Ukrainian population and provide even more false justification for what he's doing.

MARTIN: And the Russians accept that, the larger Russian population.

EDMONDS: It's hard to say. I mean, there's - you know, they're saying that everybody in Russia lost somebody to the Nazis. And so the - World War II is much more present, I would say, in their minds than, for example, in the United States of each common person. And so it may resonate some. I don't think that large portions of the population actually believe that denazification is something that needs to happen to Ukraine.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Feb 24, 2022)

The Russians took over snakes island too. It’s one am here and i swear i’m afraid to go to sleep


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 24, 2022)

what?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 24, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> The Russians took over snakes island too. It’s one am here and i swear i’m afraid to go to sleep


You stay safe, I am sorry that you and everyone there is going through this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

printer said:


> They will just develop closer ties with China who will buy all the energy Russia puts out.


It's up to the state department to see that that doesn't happen, with American encouragement Iran could be a major oil supplier to China, they were shipping by tanker to the west for decades. North America, the EU and our Asian allies are far more important to China than Russia. That's why Trump was trying to drive a wedge between China and America, they ain't nice, but can be used against the Russians too, one demon at a time. China wants to win by economic means and competition, that is acceptable and a challenge for us to do better.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

printer said:


> They will just develop closer ties with China who will buy all the energy Russia puts out.


And do what with it? After sanctions are put in place against China,


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> And do what with it? After sanctions are put in place against China,


America and the west will give China increased energy options, they are headed for a green new grid in a decade too.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Feb 24, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You stay safe, I am sorry that you and everyone there is going through this.


Thank you so much! I am, they are just 40 km from the country’s border. What is really terrible now is the occupation of Cernobil(i forgot how it’s spelled in English) ). 

"Occupier troops have entered the area of the Chernobyl power plant in Belarus. Members of the National Guard guarding the warehouse are putting up fierce resistance," he wrote in the Telegram.

"If the depot were destroyed by enemy artillery fire, the radioactive dust would cover Ukraine, Belarus and EU countries," he added.

What we know in this area is that around the nuclear remains was built a 15 m wall and if it will be destroyed, it will become worse than it is. Why would he think of Cernobil as one of the first attacked? He has his reasons in his senile brain


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

If sanctions and oil embargos stick, Russia's oil, like tar sands and coal, might be left in the ground in a decade when they are finally lifted.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

LOL

Anonymous has taken down the website of the #Russian propaganda station RT News | http://rt.com | in response to Kremlin's brutal invasion of #Ukraine.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Thank you so much! I am, they are just 40 km from the country’s border. What is really terrible now is the occupation of Cernobil(i forgot how it’s spelled in English) ).
> 
> "Occupier troops have entered the area of the Chernobyl power plant in Belarus. Members of the National Guard guarding the warehouse are putting up fierce resistance," he wrote in the Telegram.
> 
> ...


Chernobyl over here

Cherno means black, help me with bil/byl


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 24, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Thank you so much! I am, they are just 40 km from the country’s border. What is really terrible now is the occupation of Cernobil(i forgot how it’s spelled in English) ).
> 
> "Occupier troops have entered the area of the Chernobyl power plant in Belarus. Members of the National Guard guarding the warehouse are putting up fierce resistance," he wrote in the Telegram.
> 
> ...


be safe, get some rest.....got a long day....keep us informed


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Thank you so much! I am, they are just 40 km from the country’s border. What is really terrible now is the occupation of Cernobil(i forgot how it’s spelled in English) ).
> 
> "Occupier troops have entered the area of the Chernobyl power plant in Belarus. Members of the National Guard guarding the warehouse are putting up fierce resistance," he wrote in the Telegram.
> 
> ...


Are you in Moldova?


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

Ukraine's president praises the "courage" of Oscar-winning actor Sean Penn because he is currently on the ground in Ukraine filming a documentary about the Russian invasion in order to "tell the truth" about Putin's bloodthirsty acts.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ukraine's president praises the "courage" of Oscar-winning actor Sean Penn because he is currently on the ground in Ukraine filming a documentary about the Russian invasion in order to "tell the truth" about Putin's bloodthirsty acts.


Nothing like a celebrity expo zay.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ukraine's president praises the "courage" of Oscar-winning actor Sean Penn because he is currently on the ground in Ukraine filming a documentary about the Russian invasion in order to "tell the truth" about Putin's bloodthirsty acts.


He might get him killed or his video confiscated for sure, Vlad will send a team after them.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> The Russians took over snakes island too. It’s one am here and i swear i’m afraid to go to sleep











2022 Snake Island campaign - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Snake Island (Ukraine) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







Snake Island isn't something we hear about every day here in Oregon. That would be just off the coast and to the east of Sulina?

I can see how that would be threatening to Romania. Is that where you live? If so, you have valid concerns. Take care, stay safe and let us all hope for no more people harmed.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> 2022 Snake Island campaign - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think dude said Moldova. Which is close enough for worry.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## cawolves (Feb 24, 2022)

I couldn't care less. We should stay the f out of it. Our culture and country is already in shambles


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Thank you so much! I am, they are just 40 km from the country’s border. What is really terrible now is the occupation of Cernobil(i forgot how it’s spelled in English) ).
> 
> "Occupier troops have entered the area of the Chernobyl power plant in Belarus. Members of the National Guard guarding the warehouse are putting up fierce resistance," he wrote in the Telegram.
> 
> ...


Romania is part of NATO and is safe, Moldova not so much and will be threatened eventually.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

cawolves said:


> I couldn't care less. We should stay the f out of it. Our culture and country is already in shambles


and will remain so as long as we continue to blame the acts of rifle fascists on the innocents at Black Lives Matter


----------



## cawolves (Feb 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> and will remain so as long as we continue to blame the acts of rifle fascists on the innocents at Black Lives Matter


I have no idea what you are talking about. Lay off the crack. Skin color had nothing to do with this


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5091656


Stingers remove tactical air support and are hard on helicopters, I think they gave them Stinger2s in addition, so higher flying aircraft are at risk too. Shoulder launched Javelins, tow and cheap shoulder launched anti tank weapons like RPGs make quick work of armored thrusts and troops in APCs.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

cawolves said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. Lay off the crack. Skin color had nothing to do with this


Take some deep breaths, calm down and go back to 'neer's post. This time, sound out all the words and try to piece together their meaning. What he said was not how you took it just now. 

Crack is soooo 1980's. Nowadays its meth.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

Look out for the lights! The home front might do some sacrificing in this war.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Biden Given Russia Cyberattack Options, Including Internet, Transportation Interruptions*





NBC News’ Ken Dilanian reports on President Biden being presented with options to carry out massive cyberattacks designed to disrupt Russia’s ability to sustain its military operations in Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

Weak eh? We will see about that, there was a reason Putin didn't want Joe as POTUS and this is it. Let's see how it will work out for foxnews and the republicans.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*‘Putin chose this war,’ Biden says about Ukraine attack*





US President Biden said Russian President Vladimir Putin bears full responsibility for attacking Ukraine and said Russia will face the consequences because of it.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

cawolves said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. Lay off the crack. Skin color had nothing to do with this


Actually, if you look at where and why CRT is fighting words, you’ll be shown wrong.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Add to that that in all simulations the US navy ran against zircon missiles they were sunk


https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/15/science/hypersonic-missile-weapons.html

we've had over 5 years to counter putins toys, and to develop our own...if he launches one of those at a nato country, he's going to get a big fucking surprise...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Take some deep breaths, calm down and go back to 'neer's post. This time, sound out all the words and try to piece together their meaning. What he said was not how you took it just now.
> 
> Crack is soooo 1980's. Nowadays its meth.


For old-schoolers like me, recrystallized coke base.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> google it
> 
> Well start here and im guessing/hoping the whole Nato Response Force is Deployed now (40000) plus the what the Americans deployed recently so 60000 at best


the response force is a strike team...nato has over 3 million personnel in europe...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Fair enough and what is wrong with that. Workers get screwed by the capitalist system and deserve to be made shareholders in the firms they work for. The workers of the world will one day rest back control of the means of supply my comrade.


holy shit comrade, are you attempting to channel the spirit of Lenin? and fucking failing miserably? go the fuck home with that communist shit, it didn't work for russia, it didn't work for china, it's never worked for anyone, and it ain't gonna fucking work for you either...fuckin noam chomsky...you are so fucking adorable, i just want a plushie of you to laugh at


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 24, 2022)

Let’s not get too critical of Noam Chomsky just because biscuitmuncher doesn’t understand what he reads.


----------



## printer (Feb 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> And do what with it? After sanctions are put in place against China,


What sanctions against China? Until we rebuild a whole new supply chain in the west, from refineries to finished products we are reliant on china for all the stuff we buy. Did you not learn from the N-95 mask shortage. China will transfer Russian oil offshore just as North Korea is doing. If they get a good price point they do not let little things like sanctions on countries stop them from getting what they want in resources. Don't forget, any UN resolution that is to spank a bad actor is generally vetoed by either or both Russia and China.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

An update on sanctions and how Biden's administration is planning to roll out new ones.

Five major Russian banks with holdings in the US are sanctioned. Something like a hundred billions dollars in assets are frozen. (I think)
Kleptocrats around Putin. Their foreign held assets are frozen and further financial transactions with them are banned. This includes assets held by members of their families.
Financing debt and financial transactions with 13 critical Russian enterprises is cut off.
Foreign held assets held by executives of those enterprises will be frozen and further transactions with them are banned

Restrictions on Russian military end users (whatever that means) are implemented to impair Russian military capabilities
Export restrictions of technology are implemented to affect both Russian military capability and development the of Russian technology sector
About half of all high tech exports to Russia will be cut off







Sanctions were carved out to avoid disrupting energy supply from Russia
Personal sanctions against Putin are not on the current list.
Other sanctions are ready to be implemented. 
These actions depend on Putin's actions going forward and the economist who gave the update explained what they were.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

printer said:


> What sanctions against China? Until we rebuild a whole new supply chain in the west, from refineries to finished products we are reliant on china for all the stuff we buy. Did you not learn from the N-95 mask shortage. China will transfer Russian oil offshore just as North Korea is doing. If they get a good price point they do not let little things like sanctions on countries stop them from getting what they want in resources. Don't forget, any UN resolution that is to spank a bad actor is generally vetoed by either or both Russia and China.


We can cut a deal with China, this represents opportunities to them and we should give them energy alternatives. China has the world by the nuts and has been growing with the help of the west at the maximum rate, they don't wanna screw up a good thing.


----------



## printer (Feb 24, 2022)

*Conductor with close ties to Putin out of Vienna Philharmonic US tour*
Russian conductor Valery Gergiev, who has close ties to Russian President Vladimir Putin, will no longer lead the Vienna Philharmonic in the orchestra’s U.S. tour, The Associated Press reported amid Moscow's invasion of Ukraine.

The tour, which will consist of five concerts across the country, is set to begin Friday at Carnegie Hall in New York.

“This change was made due to recent world events,” Carnegie Hall spokeswoman Synneve Carlino said of Gergiev’s release from the tour, according to the AP.

Vienna Philharmonic spokesman Ron Boling said that the orchestra refused to reveal whether the release was initiated by the Philharmonic, Carnegie Hall or Gergiev himself.

Gergiev, music director of the Mariinsky Theatre located in St. Petersburg, Russia, has regularly voiced support for Putin, who ordered an invasion of Ukraine to begin Thursday.

Gergiev, 68, was awarded with a Hero of Labor of the Russian Federation prize after the honor was reinstated by Putin in 2013.

Gergiev's parting with the tour follows a letter from Teatro alla Scala, a theater in Milan, that asked Gergiev to release a statement in favor of peace in Ukraine before he was allowed to conduct as planned in the city.

“We are asking him to take a clear position against this invasion, and in the case in which he doesn’t do it, we are constrained to renounce the collaboration,” said Milan Mayor Giuseppe Sala, according to the AP. “It is clear that the culture can go on other levels, but in front of such a situation we need to act

Gergiev is scheduled to conduct Tchaikovsky’s “The Queen of Spades” in Milan March 5.

Denis Matsuev, a Russian pianist for the Vienna Philharmonic, will not perform in his scheduled position Friday at Carnegie Hall. Matsuev said he supported Russia’s annexation of Crimea in 2014.

Gergiev is chief conductor of the Munich Philharmonic in Germany in addition to his work directing the White Nights Festival in St. Petersburg.








Conductor with close ties to Putin out of Vienna Philharmonic US tour


Russian conductor Valery Gergiev, who has close ties to Russian President Vladimir Putin, will no longer lead the Vienna Philharmonic in the orchestra’s U.S. tour, The Associated Press reported ami…




thehill.com





Do this for every person with close ties to the elite in Russia. Hey, trump said he is close friends of Putin. Maybe cut him off until he gets his buddy to behave?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

printer said:


> What sanctions against China? Until we rebuild a whole new supply chain in the west, from refineries to finished products we are reliant on china for all the stuff we buy. Did you not learn from the N-95 mask shortage. China will transfer Russian oil offshore just as North Korea is doing. If they get a good price point they do not let little things like sanctions on countries stop them from getting what they want in resources. Don't forget, any UN resolution that is to spank a bad actor is generally vetoed by either or both Russia and China.


If you check out the post above, you'll see they are ready to do more. Biden's team has been preparing to act for the past three months. As with Iran, when other countries act to erode the effect of sanctions against Russia, the US will take action. For example, Iran is "allowed" to sell a certain amount of oil and some of it is designated for China. China is probably getting around some of these sanctions but they aren't blatantly doing so. Absolutely, China is playing a shell game with tankers to import more oil from Iran but the flow is determined not by China but the willingness of the US to stop it. 
You are correct in saying I'm stupid and don't understand the world including how important Chinese exports are to the US. Because I'm feeble minded, I depend on the Biden administration to take appropriate actions. 

Regarding sanctions already in place. Those were clumsily rolled out by Trump and Biden made some changes but kept trade sanctions against China in place due to their history of unfair trade practices. The precedent is already set. The Biden administration says they intend to do as much harm to Russian military, economic and technology development as is appropriate. That's what they say. The press briefing posted above starts at the time sanctions are discussed.


----------



## printer (Feb 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We can cut a deal with China, this represents opportunities to them and we should give them energy alternatives. China has the world by the nuts and has been growing with the help of the west at the maximum rate, they don't wanna screw up a good thing.


Not sure if we have the capacity to replace Russia's exports for a long time. If China was our friend then maybe. Russia will just cut the price some more.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

printer said:


> Do this for every person with close ties to the elite in Russia. Hey, trump said he is close friends of Putin. Maybe cut him off until he gets his buddy to behave?


It is widely rumored Trumps Golf courses are financed by Russians...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

printer said:


> Not sure if we have the capacity to replace Russia's exports for a long time. If China was our friend then maybe. Russia will just cut the price some more.


The US state department is no longer gutted and there are lot's of allies, Russia has few friends.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## printer (Feb 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> If you check out the post above, you'll see they are ready to do more. Biden's team has been preparing to act for the past three months. As with Iran, when other countries act to erode the effect of sanctions against Russia, the US will take action. For example, Iran is "allowed" to sell a certain amount of oil and some of it is designated for China. China is probably getting around some of these sanctions but they aren't blatantly doing so. Absolutely, China is playing a shell game with tankers to import more oil from Iran but the flow is determined not by China but the willingness of the US to stop it.
> You are correct in saying I'm stupid and don't understand the world including how important Chinese exports are to the US. Because I'm feeble minded, I depend on the Biden administration to take appropriate actions.
> 
> Regarding sanctions already in place. Those were clumsily rolled out by Trump and Biden made some changes but kept trade sanctions against China in place due to their history of unfair trade practices. The precedent is already set. The Biden administration says the intend to do as much harm to Russian military, economic and technology development as is appropriate. That's what they say. The press briefing posted above starts at the time sanctions are discussed.


Of course China is not blatantly doing it. But they are doing it. No, I am not saying you are stupid, I have picked up a think or two over the years here. But remember the Syria tanker that was going to Iran. But think about the Iran tanker that was going to Syria. Everybody knew it was going to Syria and they knew it was in the Mediterranean. With everyone watching for it somehow it got through. In the wide open seas it is even harder to track a ship if it wants.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

printer said:


> Not sure if we have the capacity to replace Russia's exports for a long time. If China was our friend then maybe. Russia will just cut the price some more.


China thinks long term and is moving to a green new grid and EVs, in a decade they, like Europe, might be much less dependent on oil imports.


----------



## printer (Feb 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is widely rumored Trumps Golf courses are financed by Russians...


The Scot's (or is it Scott's) really need to get to the bottom of that.


----------



## printer (Feb 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> China thinks long term and is moving to a green new grid and EVs, in a decade they, like Europe, might be much less dependent on oil imports.


And Russia gets a decade to indoctrinate Ukraine?


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

Chernobyl has not produced electricity since 2000 and the undamaged reactors are still being decommissioned, why the fuck did the russians attack it.


----------



## printer (Feb 24, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5091687


Lob some of it into Russia.


----------



## printer (Feb 24, 2022)

*Maksim Chmerkovskiy of 'Dancing with the Stars' posts live updates as he heads for Kyiv bomb shelter*
“Dancing with the Stars” alum Maksim Chmerkovskiy is in Ukraine and has a message for Russia: “In a civilized world, this is not the way we do things.”

The choreographer, who was born in the besieged nation, posted a series of social media videos on Thursday from Kyiv.

“I am not at this point someone who is pleading, you know, for someone else's safety from a far distance,” Chmerkovskiy said. “I'm somebody who's about to go into a bomb shelter, because shit’s going down,” he added, appearing to be filming from a high-rise building in the Ukrainian capital as sirens blazed in the background, after Russian President Vladimir Putin launched an attack on Ukraine hours earlier.

“Dear Russians, I know you know me and I know that a lot of people currently in Russia that are watching this that are watching the news, and hearing the propaganda, and hearing this complete nonsense that's been talked about,” Chmerkovskiy, 42, told his more than 750,000 Instagram followers.

"As a powerful, forward-thinking nation — not a third-world kind of country — I think the Russians need to get up and actually say something, because no one's opinion is being heard,” he said.

“This is all one man's ambition,” Chmerkovskiy, who immigrated to the United States as a 14-year-old with his family nearly three decades ago, said of Putin.

Another of Chmerkovskiy's videos showed a Ukrainian family rolling suitcases through a park.

“I know that at the very least, I have a chance. I have a passport and I have a way out,” Chmerkovskiy, who won “DWTS” in 2014 alongside Olympian Meryl Davis, said, noting he felt “uneasy and “very scared.”

“A lot of people do not, and it's f---ing nonsense. I love Ukraine,” he said.

“There’s ALWAYS another way!” the dancing pro wrote in an Instagram post alongside his videos. “War is NEVER an answer”








Maksim Chmerkovskiy of ‘Dancing with the Stars’ posts live updates as he heads for Kyiv bomb shelter


“Dancing with the Stars” alum Maksim Chmerkovskiy is in Ukraine and has a message for Russia: “In a civilized world, this is not the way we do things.”The choreographer, who was born in the besiege…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

printer said:


> And Russia gets a decade to indoctrinate Ukraine?


 Indoctrinate? That's a bit old fashioned, I think being under Vlad's heel will have the opposite effect. We aren't gonna go to war, just starve the average Russian and make life miserable for the rich while crushing their economy for a decade. By the time they get to sell any oil, it will be like coal. Remember Russia has no domestic car industry and would be buying EVs in a decade too, they won't even be using their own oil except to generate power.


----------



## printer (Feb 24, 2022)

*Sen. Lindsey Graham to Newsmax: Trump Warned Putin, Xi — and They Feared Him*
When Donald Trump was president, invasions like Ukraine didn't happen because "war criminals" like Russian President Vladimir Putin feared Trump, Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., tells Newsmax.

Appearing Thursday on "Eric Bolling: The Balance," Graham said that he had breakfast earlier in the day with Trump, who shared with the senator how he dealt with tyrants, including Putin.

Putin is trying to intimidate people with his threats against anyone who helps Ukraine, Graham said, because "that's what bullies do." But, with an economy the size of Italy that depends on oil and gas, "We could crush it," Graham said.

"Now why didn't this happen on Trump's watch?" he asked. "I had breakfast with President Trump this morning, and he said he told Putin he wanted a good relationship. 'But if you go into Ukraine, I can't have a good relationship with you. And you don't want to do that.'"

Trump told Chinese President Xi Jinping the same thing about Taiwan, Graham said. "And they were afraid of him."
Graham said Biden should hold Putin "accountable" for the money he has "stolen from the Russian people."

"They say he may be worth up to $100 billion. Well, how did he get that money? He stole it from Russia," Graham said. "All of his buddies that have apartments and yachts, I would start taking them and looking and put them in jail. I would restrict travel to Russia, I would treat Russia as an extreme case of COVID and isolate it."

Putin is a war criminal, Graham said, because he has gone into the sovereign nation of Ukraine "and started killing people by force of arms."

"He's criminally killing civilians," Graham said, noting that the invasion itself is a violation of the 1994 Agreement signed by Ukraine, Russia, Great Britain and the United States that Ukraine would give up its nuclear weapons to Russia, and Russia, in turn, would never invade Ukraine.

Russia and China likely had a "secret handshake'' that "you don't give me a hard time on Ukraine and I won't give you a hard time about Taiwan," Graham said. "And again, President Trump made it clear to those leaders that if you go down the road of Taiwan and China and Russia and Ukraine, I can't help you and I'll be your worst nightmare."

The problem, he said, is that how Ukraine ends, determines what China does with Taiwan.
"Taiwan is the largest manufacturer of semiconductor chips in the entire world, so our whole high end economy depends on chips," he said. "Do you really want China to own the entire chip market?"

Additionally, he said, "Israel is in the crosshairs of a radical regime in Iran. If they get a nuclear weapon, Israel will have to respond. They can't let that ever happen. I think Israel would use a nuclear weapon to prevent Iran from getting a nuclear weapon.
"At that point, we could have the whole world in flames here if we don't watch it, so how we deal with Putin really matters."








Sen. Lindsey Graham to Newsmax: Trump Warned Putin, Xi — and They Feared Him


When Donald Trump was president, invasions like Ukraine didn't happen because "war criminals" like Russian President Vladimir Putin feared Trump, Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., tells Newsmax.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## printer (Feb 24, 2022)

*Why Russia and Ukraine Are Fighting for Chernobyl Disaster Site*
Russian and Ukrainian forces fought on Thursday for control of Chernobyl, the still radioactive site of the world's worst nuclear accident and a factor in the collapse of the Soviet Union.

"Our defenders are giving their lives so that the tragedy of 1986 will not be repeated," Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskiy tweeted before the defunct nuclear power plant, scene of a deadly fire and explosion in 1986, was captured by Russian forces.

But why would anyone want an inoperative power plant surrounded by miles of radioactive land?

The answer is geography:

Chernobyl sits on the shortest route from Belarus to Kyiv, Ukrainian's capital, and so runs along a logical line of attack for the Russian forces invading Ukraine.

In seizing Chernobyl, Western military analysts said Russia was simply using the fastest invasion route from Belarus, an ally of Moscow and a staging ground for Russian troops, to Kyiv.

"It was the quickest way from A to B," said James Acton of the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace think tank.

Jack Keane, a former chief of the U.S. Army staff, said Chernobyl "doesn’t have any military significance" but sits on the shortest route from Belarus to Kyiv, the target of a Russian "decapitation" strategy to oust the Ukrainian government.

Keane called the route one of four "axes" Russian forces used to invade Ukraine, including a second vector from Belarus, an advance south into the Ukrainian city of Kharkiv, and a push north out of Russian-controlled Crimea to the city of Kherson.

The combined offensives amounted to the biggest attack on a European state since World War Two.

Taking Chernobyl was part of the plan, and a senior Ukrainian official said it was captured on Thursday by Russian forces, though a senior U.S. defense official said the United States could not confirm this. 








Why Russia and Ukraine Are Fighting for Chernobyl Disaster Site


Russian and Ukrainian forces fought on Thursday for control of Chernobyl, the still radioactive site of the world's worst nuclear accident and a factor in the collapse of the Soviet Union."Our defenders are giving their lives so that the tragedy of 1986 will not be...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is widely rumored Trumps Golf courses are financed by Russians...


people say


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

Russia is an enemy of climate change initiatives and green new grids, freezing them out of the western world will facilitate the development of these new energy alternatives. Almost all automakers are going to EV's for a reason, greatly improved battery technology will be there and that will make all the difference. A grid that is powered by a combination of wind, solar and other alternatives, as well as by gas an oil powered generation initially, will be robust enough to heat homes and charge EV's. Over time oil imports can be greatly reduced and nuclear and future fusion can be part of the mix too. Geothermal heating and heat pumps can improve home heating efficiency as well. Energy storage is the key to both a green new grid and EVs and there are many big players making big bets based on recent breakthroughs.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 24, 2022)

In a big loss for Trump, his own former National Security Advisor General McMaster calls him out for praising Vladimir Putin, saying that Putin “certainly isn’t someone who should be praised” because he’s trying to destroy “the free world.”


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

printer said:


> The Scot's (or is it Scott's) really need to get to the bottom of that.


I could insert a tasteless reminder of the TP shortage here but I'm above all that.


----------



## printer (Feb 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Indoctrinate? That's a bit old fashioned, I think being under Vlad's heel will have the opposite effect. We aren't gonna go to war, just starve the average Russian and make life miserable for the rich while crushing their economy for a decade. By the time they get to sell any oil, it will be like coal. Remember Russia has no domestic car industry and would be buying EVs in a decade too, they won't even be using their own oil except to generate power.


Just used the word as that is what Russia and China has done to turn white black.


----------



## printer (Feb 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I could insert a tasteless reminder of the TP shortage here but I'm above all that.


My closet has plenty. I sure wish they would shut up once in a while.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> people say


I saw a documentary once, apparently the oligarch father of that Russian pop singer Trump is buddies with might be heavily vested. Who else would have given Trump money at that time for such a poor investment as golf courses?


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> google it
> 
> Well start here and im guessing/hoping the whole Nato Response Force is Deployed now (40000) plus the what the Americans deployed recently so 60000 at best


We have always viewed eastern Europe as the place the Red Army spends itself. That is still the plan.


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Do you think it's a coincidence that this happened after they unveiled Zircon missiles


Yes.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I could insert a tasteless reminder of the TP shortage here but I'm above all that.


I will not blame the Scots for ScotTissue


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I saw a documentary once, apparently the oligarch father of that Russian pop singer Trump is buddies with might be heavily vested. Who else would have given Trump money at that time for such a poor investment as golf courses?












The biggest Trump financial mystery? Where he came up with the cash for his Scottish resorts.


Donald Trump dumped $400 million into his clubs in Aberdeen and Turnberry. Now, lawmakers in Edinburgh want to investigate him for money laundering.




www.motherjones.com





*The Biggest Trump Financial Mystery? Where He Came Up With the Cash for His Scottish Resorts.*
_*Donald Trump dumped $400 million into his clubs in Aberdeen and Turnberry. Now, lawmakers in Edinburgh want to investigate him for money laundering.*

He spent nearly $13 million purchasing the land for the Aberdeenshire course, and as much as $50 million developing the property. All, apparently, in cash. According to Trump, after purchasing Turnberry in 2014 for $60 million from a holding company owned by the government of Dubai, he dished out as much as $200 million rehabbing the venerable property.

Neither has ever turned a profit. Turnberry, considered one of the top Scottish courses, has seen its golf business decline. When it opened in 2012, Aberdeenshire was touted as a technically interesting and highly challenging course, but it has struggled to attract crowds. Milne says that over the last few years he’s found it so sleepy it rarely bothers him.

“To be quite honest, it’s not a major issue to me,” he says. “The car park is very rarely more than half full.”_

The above reeks of money laundering. The investors don't care about profits or even losing some of their investment, what they want is to eventually sell to somebody else and their dirty money is now clean.

This description of one of his developments on the Golf estate is hilarious:

_“Buying a place there would be like flying to Italy to go to an Olive Garden,” he says. “It’s insane. Who would do that?”_


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> This war is a direct result of the US push for the Ukraine to join NATO and their refusal to appease any of Russias concerns. NATO spreading East is a threat to them. How stupid are you yanks? You are starting another World War and blaming everybody but yourselves.
> 
> Chomsky: US Approach to Ukraine Has “Left the Domain of Rational Discourse” (truthout.org)


Slow your roll. Ukraine wants to join NATO, but they are not even close to being ready. They might never be. NATO moving east does box in the bear. He's trying to rattle the cage a little.

This is not a world war. And Putin started it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

Analysis: A remarkable Republican statement on the Ukraine invasion


Elise Stefanik is the third-ranking Republican in the House for one main reason: Her unstinting loyalty to Donald Trump. And she hasn't forgotten that fact.




www.cnn.com





(CNN)Elise Stefanik is the third-ranking Republican in the House for one main reason: Her unstinting loyalty to Donald Trump. And she hasn't forgotten that fact.
While many of her GOP colleagues were heavily ridiculing Russian President Vladimir Putin on Thursday for his invasion of Ukraine, Stefanik took a different tack, focusing her criticism on President Joe Biden and laying Russian aggression at his feet.
Here's the key bit of her statement:
_"After just one year of a weak, feckless, and unfit President of the United States and Commander-in-Chief, the world is less safe. Rather than peace through strength, we are witnessing Joe Biden's foreign policy of war through weakness. For the past year, our adversaries around the world have been assessing and measuring Joe Biden's leadership on the world stage, and he has abysmally failed on every metric. From kinetic and deadly attacks on our allies and partners, to the catastrophic withdrawal and surrender in Afghanistan, to the cyber attacks impeding American industry and infrastructure, to today's Russian invasion of Ukraine, Joe Biden and his Administration have failed America and the world."_


While Stefanik went on to call Putin a "war criminal" and a "deranged thug," the bulk of her statement was dedicated to excoriating Biden.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Add to that that in all simulations the US navy ran against zircon missiles they were sunk


Yes, yes, the US is militarily inept and clueless. We didn't do nearly as good a job as the Soviets did in occupying Afghanistan. Our fighter aircraft are powered by rubber bands. We use air pumps to pressurize the water in a missile. See the picture below of one of the missiles deployed in NATO bases. We have at least ten of them at ready at all times. 

Russia has nothing to fear about the US or NATO.


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> i think America should get involved by coming up with a treaty instead of committing full military action yet...


There is no yet. Ukraine is not NATO, so we are not going to fight for them. It's pretty simple really.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yes, yes, the US is militarily inept and clueless. We didn't do nearly as good a job as the Soviets did in occupying Afghanistan. Our fighter aircraft are powered by rubber bands. We use air pumps to pressurize the water in a missile'. See the picture below of one of the missiles deployed in NATO bases. We have at least ten of them at ready at all times.
> 
> Russia has nothing to fear about the US or NATO.
> 
> View attachment 5091704


How bad is it that the first word that spurted into my mind was
Sybian?


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> And where in the treaty does it say this?
> 
> Or are you just believing (or just pushing it) the Russian propaganda?


When the wall came down and the USSR crumbled, we did say we wouldn't move NATO east. But the states wanted in, so we let them. It's always a good idea to remember foreign policy is a game of poker where everyone is cheating.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 24, 2022)

printer said:


> Until we rebuild a whole new supply chain in the west, from refineries to finished products we are reliant on china for all the stuff we buy.


Just as they rely on us to buy their stuff. They’re not going to risk being the factory of the west, the main source of their power, over Russia.



printer said:


> The problem, he said, is that how Ukraine ends, determines what China does with Taiwan.
> "Taiwan is the largest manufacturer of semiconductor chips in the entire world, so our whole high end economy depends on chips," he said. "Do you really want China to own the entire chip market?"


Responding to a newsmax article with quotes from Lindsey Graham… ah well… 

Graham is an idiot. He’s like Taiwan is largest manufacturer of chips, if China takes Taiwan it will own the entire chip market. Simplistic nonsense. First, it’s extremely difficult to take Taiwan by force without damaging the factories. They are literally in the line of fire. Second, owning the factories isn’t enough, you need highly specialized and qualified personnel to use the machines in that factory. Machines that are created about 60miles from my place in Eindhoven, by ASML. Machines that need spare parts and maintenance nobody else can provide. ASML has a monopoly in the world. Which is why the Trump administration pressed the Dutch hard to prevent them from selling their most advanced machines to China. They shared some classified intel to show what China was up to and our government was like ok, ASML can’t sell their 140million dollar machines to China. 

Even if China would get their hands on Taiwan‘s factories, it would take them over a decade to catch up with where Taiwan is now when it comes to advanced chips. Both China and the US need Taiwan’s chip for their military, nearly the entire world needs them for their phones. China depends on them a lot to create cheap shit we buy. It‘s a concerning situation but taking Taiwan by force won’t make China own the chip market, it would come at a great cost to China’s chip industry and business itself.









ASML might be the most successful tech company you've never heard of


A 20-year bet on extreme UV (EUV) photolithography has gave Dutch company ASML an unassailable position in the chip supply chain.




techmonitor.ai


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> Slow your roll. Ukraine wants to join NATO, but they are not even close to being ready. They might never be. NATO moving east does box in the bear. He's trying to rattle the cage a little.
> 
> This is not a world war. And Putin started it.


right?

NATO and the US keep saying we are not going to send troops and trolls or whatever keep talking about how NATO isn't up to polishing Putin's boots, much less fighting Russia. 

We keep saying sanctions. They keep saying war. It's almost as if they want one with us. If they are so great, why would we make the mistake of giving them one?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496900368344797184


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> a heartbeat would be exactly how long that war would last too.


And this time we would make sure we didn't miss Baja California in the resulting land sale.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> How bad is it that the first word that spurted into my mind was
> Sybian?


pretty dark mind you have there boy.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> pretty dark mind you have there boy.


The first half minute


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ukraine's president praises the "courage" of Oscar-winning actor Sean Penn because he is currently on the ground in Ukraine filming a documentary about the Russian invasion in order to "tell the truth" about Putin's bloodthirsty acts.


If he comes across a Russian soldier with a camera, watch out.


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2022)

cawolves said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . Our culture and country is already in shambles


Yes we are. But luckily most of the folks who suffer from pigmentation based bias are old fucks and they will soon die off. As they do, America will come closer to keeping the promises we made hundreds of years ago.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Indoctrinate? That's a bit old fashioned, I think being under Vlad's heel will have the opposite effect. We aren't gonna go to war, just starve the average Russian and make life miserable for the rich while crushing their economy for a decade. By the time they get to sell any oil, it will be like coal. Remember Russia has no domestic car industry and would be buying EVs in a decade too, they won't even be using their own oil except to generate power.


it might have the opposite effect with adults, but kids are impressionable, and kids born after this won't have lived through it, and we've all seen how no matter where you are, there are always some people who will believe stupidity...almost half the voting population of America are fucking magat republicans...so there will indeed be an indoctrination program, if putin is allowed to keep Ukraine. they WILL have controls of the news, television, schools...in 2 generations, the average Ukrainian will believe most of what they're told...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2022)

printer said:


> *Sen. Lindsey Graham to Newsmax: Trump Warned Putin, Xi — and They Feared Him*
> When Donald Trump was president, invasions like Ukraine didn't happen because "war criminals" like Russian President Vladimir Putin feared Trump, Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., tells Newsmax.
> 
> Appearing Thursday on "Eric Bolling: The Balance," Graham said that he had breakfast earlier in the day with Trump, who shared with the senator how he dealt with tyrants, including Putin.
> ...


if graham loses, he can go into comedy, cause that is fucking hilarious


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

cawolves said:


> I couldn't care less. We should stay the f out of it. Our culture and country is already in shambles


Ok. Thanks for advising that we do exactly what we are doing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> If he comes across a Russian soldier with a camera, watch out.


He is going to make a killing with that movie.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> holy shit comrade, are you attempting to channel the spirit of Lenin? and fucking failing miserably? go the fuck home with that communist shit, it didn't work for russia, it didn't work for china, it's never worked for anyone, and it ain't gonna fucking work for you either...fuckin noam chomsky...you are so fucking adorable, i just want a plushie of you to laugh at


I guess your trying to say that Capitalism is working? Both systems only work if you are on the right side of the gun as far as I can tell. I prefer to call it socialism but then I don't need a wheelbarrow to carry my balls around in either.
Are plushies made in China?


----------



## ShawnSunshine (Feb 24, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Many Republicans are increasingly coming to see themselves less as citizens represented by the federal government, and more as tyrannized victims of that government.


Try holding a sign and protest in Russia.


The first amendment is still strong here, thankfully.

Not perfect, but I can actually go protest and not necessarily be arrested.

Over there right now? Yeah not really free.

We're not REALLY free until all of Earth is free. 

I am part of the Unity Party... No longer a democrat or republican.

I'm a global citizen living on a planet in outer space and I have to think and act like one,


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 24, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Let’s not get too critical of Noam Chomsky just because biscuitmuncher doesn’t understand what he reads.


I agree Ricky, Noam would make a great fireside companion. Roll one up with Noam anyday.
I can't be right all the time, then you guys would really hate on me.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> I guess your trying to say that Capitalism is working? Both systems only work if you are on the right side of the gun as far as I can tell. I prefer to call it socialism but then I don't need a wheelbarrow to carry my balls around in either.
> Are plushies made in China?


Hey you! I was just thinking about you because we were talking about Charles Bukowski earlier and then Sean Penn’s name name came up because he is filming a movie in Ukraine right now. Did you know that he was good friends with Hank?


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey you! I was just thinking about you because we were talking about Charles Bukowski earlier and then Sean Penn’s name View attachment 5091725name came up because he is filming a movie in Ukraine right now. Did you know that he was good friends with Hank?


Yeah. Gutsy move by Sean to go over there. He has a touch of the Hemmingways about him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

*How The World Is Responding To Russia | The Mehdi Hasan Show*





As Russia is in the midst of a large-scale invasion of Ukraine, Mehdi speaks to former U.S. Ambassador to NATO Ivo Daalder, Stephen Miles and Col. Jack Jacobs to analyze the world's response.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## ShawnSunshine (Feb 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5091758


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the U.S is not directly involved in this...this is a NATO issue..Biden volunteered to negotiate and macronroni had to jump in the spot light and play to putin's hand...so....
> If NATO doesn't put more troops on the ground IF Russia invades Ukraine (and not the Separatists states) then its a green light to China to move in on Taiwan.
> there, fixed that for you...


Ukraine is not part of Nato so its not a Nato issue.
Of course the US is directly involved with it. Bidens been the one wanting to sanction Russia and two of the separatists states and send weapons to Ukraine. He basically dared Putin and Putin didn't flinch. As some of us said earlier- Sanctions won't really harm Putin.

Bidens come out looking a little foolish and weak i think. Lots of ammunition for the Republicans.

"Putin’s means of keeping western liberal democracy at bay isn’t just to invade Ukraine, of course. It’s also to stoke division _inside_ the west by fueling racist nationalism in western Europe and the United States. In this, Trump and Trumpism continue to be Putin’s most important ally. "

Good read: https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2022/feb/24/russia-putin-invasion-ukraine-robert-reich


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, you do for every other problem people cause for themselves, so we just assumed....


Do I? Can you name one time I've blamed America for something it didn't do?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2022)

7m ago16:30

*Summary*
As dawn breaks in the Ukrainian capital of Kyiv, air raid sirens are sounding across the capital.
Earlier, residents reported waking to the sound of explosions as reports circulated that Russia had launched a series of missile strikes on the city of just under 3 million.
Many civilians sought safety in bomb shelters and metro stations as reports of Russian tanks were moving closer to the city from all sides.
Here’s what we know so far:

Ukrainian president Volodymyr *Zelenskiy* has confirmed multiple reports of Russian missile strikes in a *national address* early on Friday morning.
*Loud explosions were heard* *in Kyiv *in the early hours of Friday morning. A Guardian reporter in the city confirmed they heard what sounded like a loud explosion.
Two multi-story *residential buildings were seen on fire* in south-east *Kyiv* after they were reportedly hit by falling debris from an aircraft that was shot down. Photos published by Ukraine’s state emergency services department show a multi-story building burning.
The Ukrainian interior ministry said it *shot down a Russian aircraft over Kyiv. *Anton *Gerashchenko*, an adviser to Ukraine’s interior minister, said the Russian aircraft was hit by the Ukrainian air force and fell in the Darnitsky district.
*Russian forces were within kilometres of reaching Kyiv*, according to US officials. According to a phone call that took place about 6:30pm ET on Thursday, US defence secretary *Lloyd Austin* told lawmakers that Russian mechanised forces that entered Ukraine from Belarus were about 20 miles (32km) from Kyiv, the Associated Press reports citing a source familiar with the call.
The* Ukrainian border post* in Zaporizhzhya region was *hit by a missile strike* at 4.25am local time, Ukraine’s border guard service said.
*Ukraine’s armed forces* confirmed additional weapons are being brought to Kyiv, amid reports of explosions in the Ukrainian capital.
The EU’s *Ursula von der Leyen *and *Charles Michel*, disclosed the details of the *second tranche of sanctions against Russia*.
French president *Emmanuel* *Macron* said Russian president *Vladimir* *Putin had been duplicitous* in his conversations with him, discussing the details of the Minsk agreements over the phone while preparing to invade Ukraine.
The *United Nations* announced it is immediately *allocating $20m to scale up UN humanitarian operations in Ukraine* following Russia’s invasion.
Ukrainian president Volodymyr *Zelenskiy* gave a *national address*, confirming 137 civilians and military personnel have been killed so far in the Russian invasion of his country.
*Zelenskiy *added that his country has been *left on its own to fight Russia* and he and his family remained in Ukraine, despite Russia identifying him as “target number one”.
the Ukrainian president also decreed a full military mobilization against the Russian invasion, which is to last 90 days.
*Russians* have also been bravely *protesting against attacks on Ukraine* despite the often heavy-handed consequences of doing so.
*The US* is ready to *accept Ukrainian refugees* fleeing Ukraine, White House press secretary Jen *Psaki* has said.
The government of Ukraine is asking for volunteers from the country’s *hacker underground to help protect* critical infrastructure and *conduct cyber spying missions *against Russian troops, according two people involved in the project who spoke with Reuters news agency.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

Now a SWIFT kick in the nuts and sanctions on Vlad and take his money and give to Ukrainian refugees. Embargo their oil exports as much as we can and cut off their internet as much as we can too.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sanctions Expert: Russia Sanctions ‘Orders Of Magnitude Stronger’ Than Past Sanctions*





Sanctions experts Edward Fishman and Rachel Alpert join Lawrence O’Donnell to discuss the “hammer blow” impact that new sanctions against Russian banks and Putin’s allies will have on the Russian economy, the impact of export controls on Russia’s “power” in the technology sector and what tools the U.S. still has in its arsenal against further Russian aggression.


----------



## cawolves (Feb 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Take some deep breaths, calm down and go back to 'neer's post. This time, sound out all the words and try to piece together their meaning. What he said was not how you took it just now.
> 
> Crack is soooo 1980's. Nowadays its meth.


Right... man you guys are crazy cultists. Cant wait until the US is separated into two different countries so I dont have to deal with your crazy political decisions


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

cawolves said:


> Right... man you guys are crazy cultists. Cant wait until the US is separated into two different countries so I dont have to deal with your crazy political decisions


Ok

hold your breath until that happens, mmmkay?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2022)

zeddd said:


> And Australia


Not in the medium term. Australia has tighter security allies than Ukraine. Historical Australia and China have got on well. At the grass roots level we still do. Its a mutually beneficial relationship even if we don't see eye to eye at times. We have fueled their economic rise and they have fuelled our never slowing economy as we walk the US / China middle ground tightrope.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey you! I was just thinking about you because we were talking about Charles Bukowski earlier and then Sean Penn’s name View attachment 5091725name came up because he is filming a movie in Ukraine right now. Did you know that he was good friends with Hank?


haha its a chair leg! at first glance i thought it was a tall bong!


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2022)

cawolves said:


> . . . . . . . . . . Cant wait until the US is separated into two different countries . . . . . . . . .


You are too young to have heard it, but in the sixties there was a joke among state department types. They loved Germany so much, they were glad there was two of them to love.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 24, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Not in the medium term. Australia has tighter security allies than Ukraine. Historical Australia and China have got on well. At the grass roots level we still do. Its a mutually beneficial relationship even if we don't see eye to eye at times. We have fueled their economic rise and they have fuelled our never slowing economy as we walk the US / China middle ground tightrope.


Australia has a tiny population of 25 million with 1.6 % of the global economy. You are not big enough to fuel China’s economy. They can invade any day mate. Chuck another shrimp on the barbi.


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Australia has a tiny population of 25 million with 1.6 % of the global economy. You are not big enough to fuel China’s economy. They can invade any day mate. Chuck another shrimp on the barbi.


I think he was talking about the coal.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Australia has a tiny population of 25 million with 1.6 % of the global economy. You are not big enough to fuel China’s economy. They can invade any day mate. Chuck another shrimp on the barbi.


Yep and economic growth year after year and decade after decade.
They could invade any day but we have strong alliances.
But yet we have been for decades. You might be surprised at how much coal, Iron ore, gas, uranium, agricultural etc we sell to China. We even educate them. But we have been selling less to them with their sanctions. Green hydrogen looks to be another large future export.

I actually had some lovely tiger prawns for lunch today at a pub, in a tomato type paste and jasmine rice. Edit sorry they were not tiger prawns They were "GRILLED BANANA PRAWNS Infused with citrus oil, served with a chilli tomato sauce over steamed rice and tossed garden salad "

With sanctions on Russia we should do well trading into Europe again.








Australia Shows the World What Decoupling From China Looks Like


The bottom line: Beijing’s attempt to bully Canberra has been a spectacular failure.




foreignpolicy.com


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2022)

Pub has a good view to.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2022)

ShawnSunshine said:


> Try holding a sign and protest in Russia.
> 
> 
> The first amendment is still strong here, thankfully.
> ...


i don't have anything bad to say about the idea, i liked it ever since i was a kid watching the old star trek with a Black woman, a Japanese, a Russian, a half breed alien, and a couple of white guys, all working together and having kick ass adventures...i've been for a one world government all my life...but i think it's still about a century or two away, if we survive that long.
people just haven't evolved enough for that kind of idea to gain any ground, there's way too much nationalism, way too many prejudices, and way too much racial hatred all around the world for it to happen, yet


----------



## zeddd (Feb 24, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yep and economic growth year after year and decade after decade.
> They could invade any day but we have strong alliances.
> But yet we have been for decades. You might be surprised at how much coal, Iron ore, gas, uranium, agricultural etc we sell to China. We even educate them. But we have been selling less to them with their sanctions. Green hydrogen looks to be another large future export.
> 
> ...


You fucks sell U to China. I seriously doubt any country has your back in reality, we might pretend to tolerate you but no one fucking cares about a bunch of racist Aussies.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2022)

zeddd said:


> You fucks sell U to China. I seriously doubt any country has your back in reality, we might pretend to tolerate you but no one fucking cares about a bunch of racist Aussies.


wow, you sound upset and unhappy. I hope you improve yourself, your life and therefore your attitude. We have all been there mate and i wish you the best. Only way is up!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 24, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> wow, you sound upset and unhappy. I hope you improve yourself, your life and therefore your attitude. We have all been there mate and i wish you the best. Only way is up!


Thanks mate, we couldn’t get through this without Aussie help, sorry for killing your buzz. Do they serve dog burgers in Sydney yet?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

*Ukrainian soldier after warning: 'Russian warship, go f*** yourself'*





An audio tape of an exchange between the Ukrainian soldiers on an island in the Black Sea and an officer of the Russian Navy has emerged. All of the soldiers - who were defending Snake Island - are reported to have been killed, according to President Volodymyr Zelensky. This audio has been confirmed and verified as authentic by the Ukrainian Interior Ministry.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2022)

zeddd said:


> You fucks sell U to China. I seriously doubt any country has your back in reality, we might pretend to tolerate you but no one fucking cares about a bunch of racist Aussies.


*Australia's Military Alliance(s) and Partnerships.*

Franz Kratschmer





*Franz Kratschmer*
*Retired at United Nations, Foreign Policy Adviser, Author, Korean Peninsula analyst.*
Published May 22, 2021
+ Follow
Australians have fought alongside Americans in every major US military action of the last century, including World War I, World War II, Korea, Vietnam, the Persian Gulf, Somalia, East Timor, Afghanistan and Iraq.
*ANZUS - *Australia’s one military alliance is with the USA, and came into force between the USA, Australia and New Zealand in 1952. ANZUS was suspended in 1986 between the USA and New Zealand because of New Zealand’s anti-nuclear stance. It has operated in two prongs, one between Australia and New Zealand, and the other between Australia and the USA. ANZUS does not create a unified military command, as in the case with NATO in Europe an has been invoked only once. Following the 9/11 attacks on New York and Washington, the Howard government promised to help the USA.
In theory, ANZUS means the USA will come to the defence of Australia, but leading defence observers over the years have interpreted the treaty as promising consultation rather than guaranteeing help for Australia in the highly unlikely event of attack by an external power. The real significance of ANZUS in the last sixty-two years has been to integrate Australia into the global military and diplomatic strategies of the USA. Australia has had easy access to American thinking on international events, and to a large extent has made that thinking its own.
Australia also has various military arrangements with other countries, such as:
*Defence Sponsored Treaties-Security Arrangements. *Security arrangements serve as the formal basis for the reciprocal protection of classified information between Governments. Australia enjoys SAs with Denmark, Canada, New Zealand, Singapore, Sweden and South Africa.
*Status of Forces Agreement (SOFA). *The understandings between Governments regarding visiting military forces are commonly addressed in a SOFA. Australia signed SOFAs with the United States, New Zealand, Singapore, Malaysia and Papa New Guinea.
*The Australia-India Strategic Partnership, Accelerating Security Cooperation in the Indo-Pacific. *Shred concerns about the People's Republic of China's global outreach have propelled India and Australia to deepen their security ties.
*The Defence Pact (Reciprocal Access Agreement) between Australia and Japan*. Both countries will undertake more joint military exercises in the key maritime flashpoints in the Indo-Pacific. The defence pact will allow for more maritime war games, military aviation exercises and the stationing of troops in each other's countries.
*ABCA Armies.* Air and Space Interoperability Council and AUSCANNZUKUS (Australia, Canada, New Zealand, the UK and the USA), collectively known as the Five Eyes. *AUSCANNZUKUS* is an abbreviation for the naval Command, Control, Communications and Computers (C4) interoperability organization involving the five aforementioned Anglosphere nations. It is also used as security caveat in the UKUSA Community, where it is also known as "Five Eyes". UKUSA - the United Kingdom, the United States of America Agreement.
*CANZUK* is a proposed alliance between the major Commonwealth realms; its members will be Canada, Australia, New Zealand and the United Kingdom. It forms an international federation similar in scope to the former European Economic Community. This includes increased trade, foreign policy co-operation, military co-operation and mobility of citizens between the four states.

And then there's the Commonwealth of nations and the debts owed by European countries.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Thanks mate, we couldn’t get through this without Aussie help, sorry for killing your buzz. Do they serve dog burgers in Sydney yet?


Its cool. I only had one beer at lunch and its now 5;30pm and only just refilled my wine glass.
Hot dogs? yep.

O sorry you were being racist and meant real dogs?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 24, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Its cool. I only had one beer at lunch and its now %;30pm and only just refilled my wine glass
> Hot dogs? yep.





Lucky Luke said:


> *Australia's Military Alliance(s) and Partnerships.*
> 
> Franz Kratschmer
> 
> ...


Cool c&p argument that you are America’s or China’s poodle depending on whether it’s warfare or economy you are promoting.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 24, 2022)

zeddd said:


> You fucks sell U to China. I seriously doubt any country has your back in reality, we might pretend to tolerate you but no one fucking cares about a bunch of racist Aussies.


I can't recall who their prime minister is. Actually, I can't recall ever needing to know.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I can't recall who their prime minister is. Actually, I can't recall ever needing to know.


Lol, some pedo with his tongue in China, at least we can be reassured that it’s good old Aussie U235 raining down its daughter products into our kids’ thyroids.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 25, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Cool c&p argument that you are America’s or China’s poodle depending on whether it’s warfare or economy you are promoting.


We just haven't been educated to hate as much as Americans have been. We are also in Asia.
Aussies are one of the most traveled populations in the world so we have a different take on the world than Americans do.

We also debate differently and when we lose a point in a debate we don't generally turn to silly and bad "insults" to prove our points.

Did you also find it strange that you accused Australians as being racists and then you yourself made a racist remark?


----------



## Rottedroots (Feb 25, 2022)

Long term the Russian invasion on the Ukraine will be a festering pimple on Vladimir's ass. The sanctions are going to have a dramatic effect on the Russian economy as a whole and the people who will suffer the most are the poor. Putin will have to use a heavy hand and that's where the fires of discontent are ignited. Russian work camps and gulags will proliferate even faster than the re-education camp's for the Chinese uyghur. If Putin is/was so genuinely concerned about the Ukraine joining NATO I'm sure he's aware that both Sweden and Finland will now be in line looking for the security NATO provides. Putin will also be successful in encouraging the EU to become more hawkish and dramatically increase their defense spending. The Germans while not providing defensive weapons (whatever they are) are willing to suffer themselves by putting the kibosh on the new gas line. Personally I think Putin has dug a big hole for Russia and the Russian people are hardly aware of what's going on because their media is controlled more tightly controled than the media of North Korea. As far as China goes they don't give a crap about Russia and will be happy to fill the void left by Russian exports. I would in fact like to be able to tune in to a captioned nightly report of RT simply to see how things are presented. I'm certain the above will come to fruition just as I was certain that Putin was just posturing and that there was no way he would invade. I feel hurt that he mislead us so badly but I understand he got lessons in lying from the master.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> We just haven't been educated to hate as much as Americans have been.
> Aussies are one of the most traveled populations in the world so we have a different take on the world than Americans do.
> 
> We also debate differently and when we lose a point in a debate we don't generally turn to silly and bad "insults" to prove our points.
> ...


What was the racist remark I made?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 25, 2022)

zeddd said:


> What was the racist remark I made?


Well Australia being so close to Asia (australasia) and Sydney being full of asians and you asked if they served Dog.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 25, 2022)

Rottedroots said:


> Long term the Russian invasion on the Ukraine will be a festering pimple on Vladimir's ass. The sanctions are going to have a dramatic effect on the Russian economy as a whole and the people who will suffer the most are the poor. Putin will have to use a heavy hand and that's where the fires of discontent are ignited. Russian work camps and gulags will proliferate even faster than the re-education camp's for the Chinese uyghur. If Putin is/was so genuinely concerned about the Ukraine joining NATO I'm sure he's aware that both Sweden and Finland will now be in line looking for the security NATO provides. Putin will also be successful in encouraging the EU to become more hawkish and dramatically increase their defense spending. The Germans while not providing defensive weapons (whatever they are) are willing to suffer themselves by putting the kibosh on the new gas line. Personally I think Putin has dug a big hole for Russia and the Russian people are hardly aware of what's going on because their media is controlled more tightly controled than the media of North Korea. As far as China goes they don't give a crap about Russia and will be happy to fill the void left by Russian exports. I would in fact like to be able to tune in to a captioned nightly report of RT simply to see how things are presented. I'm certain the above will come to fruition just as I was certain that Putin was just posturing and that there was no way he would invade. I feel hurt that he mislead us so badly but I understand he got lessons in lying from the master.


I recon he will install a different Ukrainian leader, and lets face it the current one is no saint and then go back home.
But then i thought he wouldn't invade- so what do i know?


----------



## ShawnSunshine (Feb 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't have anything bad to say about the idea, i liked it ever since i was a kid watching the old star trek with a Black woman, a Japanese, a Russian, a half breed alien, and a couple of white guys, all working together and having kick ass adventures...i've been for a one world government all my life...but i think it's still about a century or two away, if we survive that long.
> people just haven't evolved enough for that kind of idea to gain any ground, there's way too much nationalism, way too many prejudices, and way too much racial hatred all around the world for it to happen, yet


I've elvolved.

I understand your though.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Ukrainian soldier after warning: 'Russian warship, go f*** yourself'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their sacrifice will be remembered.

RIP


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Well Australia being in Asia and Sydney being full of asians and you asked if they served Dog.


Nice try man but that rather shows your unconscious racist narrative. In China they eat over 20 million dogs pa, if they invade and start selling dog burgers in Sydney would you walk the “tightrope” between east and west and try one?( btw I’m Asian)


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 25, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Nice try man but that rather shows your unconscious racist narrative. In China they eat over 20 million dogs pa, if they invade and start selling dog burgers in Sydney would you walk the “tightrope” between east and west and try one?


Yep. I'd try dog. Lots of aussies (guess Yanks and Poms to as they go there a fair bit now) have in Vietnam and other placers. I've had Crocodile, Goanna, Dugong, snake, grubs.
I havent been anywhere they have served it but sure, id try it. Id try rat and crickets to. English used to eat pigeons a fair bit.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 25, 2022)

Rottedroots said:


> Long term the Russian invasion on the Ukraine will be a festering pimple on Vladimir's ass. The sanctions are going to have a dramatic effect on the Russian economy as a whole and the people who will suffer the most are the poor. Putin will have to use a heavy hand and that's where the fires of discontent are ignited. Russian work camps and gulags will proliferate even faster than the re-education camp's for the Chinese uyghur. If Putin is/was so genuinely concerned about the Ukraine joining NATO I'm sure he's aware that both Sweden and Finland will now be in line looking for the security NATO provides. Putin will also be successful in encouraging the EU to become more hawkish and dramatically increase their defense spending. The Germans while not providing defensive weapons (whatever they are) are willing to suffer themselves by putting the kibosh on the new gas line. Personally I think Putin has dug a big hole for Russia and the Russian people are hardly aware of what's going on because their media is controlled more tightly controled than the media of North Korea. As far as China goes they don't give a crap about Russia and will be happy to fill the void left by Russian exports. I would in fact like to be able to tune in to a captioned nightly report of RT simply to see how things are presented. I'm certain the above will come to fruition just as I was certain that Putin was just posturing and that there was no way he would invade. I feel hurt that he mislead us so badly but I understand he got lessons in lying from the master.



This will be long remembered by the worldwide community. Russians too.

_


https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/02/24/russia-ukraine-protests-putin/



MOSCOW — Thousands of people protested President Vladimir Putin’s attacks on Ukraine in cities across Russia on Thursday, a striking show of anger in a nation where spontaneous mass demonstrations are illegal and protesters can face fines and jail. 

More than 1,700 people were arrested in at least 47 cities across the nation, according to rights group OVD-Info. The group was declared a foreign agent last year, when Putin launched a sweeping crackdown on activists, rights groups _

These are some brave people. Much respect.

Putin does not care, however, the day of reckoning will come.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yep. I'd try dog. Lots of aussies have in Vietnam and other placers. I've had Crocodile, Goanna, Dugong, snake, grubs.
> I havent been anywhere they have served it but sure, id try it. Id try rat and crickets to. English used to eat pigeons a fair bit.


Fuck me ive just spat coffee all over my desk


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 25, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Nice try man but that rather shows your unconscious racist narrative. In China they eat over 20 million dogs pa, if they invade and start selling dog burgers in Sydney would you walk the “tightrope” between east and west and try one?( btw I’m Asian)


Luke gets all candy assed whenever somebody says the word Chinese.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 25, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Fuck me ive just spat coffee all over my desk


Why? Its a sustainable cheap food. Decent size.

Dugong has been the only thing ive eaten that's made me pause ethically. I shouldnt of eatin it but it wasnt illegally harvested and its been the best 'steak" i've ever had. I can see why they are protected.

An ex girlfriend had horse in Peru. She didn't mind it except it was served raw and she is normally a medium to rare red meat eater.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 25, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Luke gets all candy assed whenever somebody says the word Chinese.


Much prefer Thai and Malaysian foods, Chinese is a bit bland.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Why? Its a sustainable cheap food. Decent size.
> 
> Dugong has been the only thing ive eaten that's made me pause ethically. I shouldnt of eatin it but it wasnt illegally harvested and its been the best 'steak" i've ever had. I can see why they are protected.
> 
> An ex girlfriend had horse in Peru. She didn't mind it except it was served raw and she is normally a medium to rare red meat eater.


I was laughing, your reply was very funny to me


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 25, 2022)

The Ukrainian military defies the expectations of the world by destroying 30 Russian tanks, 130 armored combat vehicles, 7 aircraft, and 6 helicopters in a day of intense fighting.


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The US will not send troops into Ukraine,they are not NATO.


I'm not sure how I feel about this.
Imagine you are a big strong guy and you see a small child being attacked viciously by a bully and you are the only guy that can probably stop him.
DO you just walk by because you don't have some agreement signed with them?

Under apartheid you banned everything of ours, political; or not, even our sportsmen couldn't compete internationally... It still looks like Russia is getting delicate treatment, how about sanctions against those countries that do support them and trade with them?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The Ukrainian military defies the expectations of the world by destroying 30 Russian tanks, 130 armored combat vehicles, 7 aircraft, and 6 helicopters in a day of intense fighting.


Not even a dent then if the numbers are true, I wouldn't believe to much Ukraine or Russian propaganda.. Russia has a stupid amount of tanks.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 25, 2022)

Do you ever get tired of sucking off putin?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 25, 2022)

ANC said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about this.
> Imagine you are a big strong guy and you see a small child being attacked viciously by a bully and you are the only guy that can probably stop him.
> DO you just walk by because you don't have some agreement signed with them?
> 
> Under apartheid you banned everything of ours, political; or not, even our sportsmen couldn't compete internationally... It still looks like Russia is getting delicate treatment, how about sanctions against those countries that do support them and trade with them?


Bidens going to look weaker if he doesn't put boots on the ground (well more boots). He tried daring Putin with sanctions and Putin said hold my beer.
If Biden doesn't put boots on the ground then he looks extremely weak to China. Face is everything.

Going to be an interesting year.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Do you ever get tired of sucking off putin?


Have you researched the Ukraine leader? Lovley fella.

Lots of things in play not just the American flag wavy nationalism.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 25, 2022)

ANC said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about this.
> Imagine you are a big strong guy and you see a small child being attacked viciously by a bully and you are the only guy that can probably stop him.
> DO you just walk by because you don't have some agreement signed with them?
> 
> Under apartheid you banned everything of ours, political; or not, even our sportsmen couldn't compete internationally... It still looks like Russia is getting delicate treatment, how about sanctions against those countries that do support them and trade with them?


It's been one day. This is a summary of sanctions put in place as of today and discussion of path forward. Also a link to the administration's press briefing on the subject. They say that the sanctions are the strongest ever on Russia and they aren't done.

The US and NATO say they will not send their forces into Ukraine. It's too late now so, that boat has sailed. I think valid arguments can be made either way. aggressive defense of Ukraine or what we are doing. I do not understand this enemy and have given up trying. I will say that Biden has correctly called what Putin was going to do well ahead of when he did them. This gives me confidence that he knows what he's doing. 

Below is a repeat of my summary from the actions described in the press conference today.


An update on sanctions and how Biden's administration is planning to roll out new ones.

Five major Russian banks with holdings in the US are sanctioned. Something like a hundred billions dollars in assets are frozen. (I think)
Kleptocrats around Putin. Their foreign held assets are frozen and further financial transactions with them are banned. This includes assets held by members of their families.
Financing debt and financial transactions with 13 critical Russian enterprises is cut off.
Foreign held assets held by executives of those enterprises will be frozen and further transactions with them are banned

Restrictions on Russian military end users (whatever that means) are implemented to impair Russian military capabilities
Export restrictions of technology are implemented to affect both Russian military capability and development the of Russian technology sector
About half of all high tech exports to Russia will be cut off







Sanctions were carved out to avoid disrupting energy supply from Russia
Personal sanctions against Putin are not on the current list.
Other sanctions are ready to be implemented. 
These actions depend on Putin's actions going forward and the economist who gave the update explained what they were.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Do you ever get tired of sucking off putin?


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Watch at 2:50 it sums everything up









Secretary of State Antony Blinken on alarming developments in Ukraine


Secretary of State Antony Blinken told Norah O'Donnell that Kyiv is under threat of falling to Russian forces and the U.S. fears for the safety of Ukrainian President Zelensky and others.



www.cbsnews.com


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2022)

As someone who grew up under sanctions... to the average citizen, it means fuckall... In many ways it just drove our innovation.


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2022)

They probably have a stack of crypto saved away for this


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Do you ever get tired of sucking off putin?







injinji said:


> When the wall came down and the USSR crumbled, we did say we wouldn't move NATO east. But the states wanted in, so we let them. It's always a good idea to remember foreign policy is a game of poker where everyone is cheating.


Feel free to show me where I am wrong, but from the little I read on this at best there was maybe some kid trying to play parents against one another.

Soviet Union: We don't want NATO on top of us.

America: Cool we don't care about that, we are way the fuck over there.

EU nations in NATO: No way Jose'. You don't get to tell a country (who are our neighbors too) that they don't get to be in NATO if they don't want to.

SU crumbles back into Russia and doesn't actually get their 'ask' in the final agreement.

Russia 20 years later: But some dude in America once said something in some stage of negotiating a pre-Agreement! And we are going to use this bullshit as some pretext to start slaughtering citizens of our neighbors because Dear Leader wants a legacy.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 25, 2022)

RT blocked in Sweden


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 25, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5091874
> 
> 
> Feel free to show me where I am wrong, but from the little I read on this at best there was maybe some kid trying to play parents against one another.
> ...


People of Lugansk and Donetsk also deserve to live without being shot at. They are Russians and Russia is a nuclear superpower. Right Sector and Azov Battalion are nazis pure and simple. Just a continuation of UPA and OUN which massacred Jews and Poles by the thousands during and after WW2


----------



## HGCC (Feb 25, 2022)

Thought the Ukraine president gave a good speech. I see Russia as a bully picking on a much weaker opponent. Don't like when america does it, don't like it when other countries do it. I think it's weird shit to cheer on the aggressor. At the same time, I do believe the best way to handle someone acting aggressively is to absolutely wreck their shit badly enough they don't ever consider it again.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> People of Lugansk and Donetsk also deserve to live without being shot at. They are Russians and Russia is a nuclear superpower. Right Sector and Azov Battalion are nazis pure and simple. Just a continuation of UPA and OUN which massacred Jews and Poles by the thousands during and after WW2


They may be mostly ethnic Russians, but they are living on Ukrainian territory. There isn’t an excuse for Russia to violate Ukraine’s sovereignty. It is a national-level criminal act rather like how Poland was done 83 years ago.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 25, 2022)

Ukraine claims Russia has lost 2,800 troops, 80 tanks, 516 armored vehicles, 10 airplanes, and 7 helicopters in its invasion of Ukraine: deputy defense minister, numbers as of 3pm Ukraine time.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 25, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497210879691141121


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 25, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> People of Lugansk and Donetsk also deserve to live without being shot at. They are Russians and Russia is a nuclear superpower. Right Sector and Azov Battalion are nazis pure and simple. Just a continuation of UPA and OUN which massacred Jews and Poles by the thousands during and after WW2


Canada has some nazi's parading around too, does that mean that America should invade them and take over their nation as some bullshit pretext to oust it's leadership?

Of course not.

Just regurgitating Putin's propaganda doesn't make his decision to invade a neighboring nation legitimate.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 25, 2022)

can a redhat redpill me on what trump did about the Russian Ukraine tension during his presidency besides golfing and tweeting about media?


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 25, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Canada has some nazi's parading around too, does that mean that America should invade them and take over their nation as some bullshit pretext to oust it's leadership?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Just regurgitating Putin's propaganda doesn't make his decision to invade a neighboring nation legitimate.


What propaganda: my grandfather was born in Lvov a Pole ended up in Auschwitz where the most brutal guards were Ukrainian after war went back only to be discover his whole family had been purified by Ukro-Nazis. They not just marching in the streets they are the ones shelling and sniping civilians in Donbass last 8 years


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 25, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Just regurgitating Putin's propaganda doesn't make his decision to invade a neighboring nation legitimate.


How many times has the west by now invaded sovereign countries to introduce "democracy"? I'm pretty sure those people are super thankful


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 25, 2022)

The shirtless midget has threatened Finland and Sweden, saying if they join NATO there will be military consequences.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 25, 2022)

Are there no CIA operatives who can take out the fucker? He’s talking about using nukes, he needs to be gone.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 25, 2022)

Trump cultists should be worrying about Iran and North Korea nukes rather than Russia's nukes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

Trudeau: Imposing more severe sanctions on Russia


Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau says he spoke with President Zelenskyy and says Canada is imposing more severe sanctions. (Feb. 24)




news.yahoo.com


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 25, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Are there no CIA operatives who can take out the fucker? He’s talking about using nukes, he needs to be gone.


Funny it was Zelensky just last week threatening to get nukes


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The shirtless midget has threatened Finland and Sweden, saying if they join NATO there will be military consequences.


At least Finland has a massive and modern army Sweden has nothing its a matter of walking in and taking over.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

*What People Are Getting Wrong About How Sanctioning Russia Works*






Hagar Chemali, former senior policy advisor to the Treasury Sanctions Division, explains how sanctions work within a broader strategy to pressure a country, in this case Russia, to change its behavior.


----------



## myke (Feb 25, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Are there no CIA operatives who can take out the fucker? He’s talking about using nukes, he needs to be gone.


Perhaps one or two of his own will see the light and take him out.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> What propaganda: my grandfather was born in Lvov a Pole ended up in Auschwitz where the most brutal guards were Ukrainian after war went back only to be discover his whole family had been purified by Ukro-Nazis. They not just marching in the streets they are the ones shelling and sniping civilians in Donbass last 8 years


The radicalized people I know usually have such stories of trauma or oppression. Having the experience seems to have an enabling effect on accepting radical and usually deluded views. It could be described as a mental health pandemic, and the only treatment is to keep pushing back at the propagandists.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 25, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Funny it was Zelensky just last week threatening to get nukes


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 25, 2022)

Trump should use his charm to convince North Korea and Iran to nuke Russia.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Ukrainian males aged 18-60 are banned from leaving the country, Zelensky says in new declaration


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Well Australia being so close to Asia (australasia) and Sydney being full of asians and you asked if they served Dog.


i think that had less to do with Asia and more to do with mad maxx....


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The radicalized people I know usually have such stories of trauma or oppression. Having the experience seems to have an enabling effect on accepting radical and usually deluded views. It could be described as a mental health pandemic, and the only treatment is to keep pushing back at the propagandists.


Deluded were the idiots in Ukraine that believed USA would use them for anything else than toilet paper


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ukraine claims Russia has lost 2,800 troops, 80 tanks, 516 armored vehicles, 10 airplanes, and 7 helicopters in its invasion of Ukraine: deputy defense minister, numbers as of 3pm Ukraine time.


Urban warfare will cause massive causalities and negate much of Russia's military power. I think the battles inside the cities will be intense and rubble makes better fighting positions. Urban warfare is a meat grinder.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> How many times has the west by now invaded sovereign countries to introduce "democracy"? I'm pretty sure those people are super thankful


The new NATO members in eastern Europe seem really thankful, including Poland...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> At least Finland has a massive and modern army Sweden has nothing its a matter of walking in and taking over.


Sweden has a very a capable military and the last time Russia tried to invade Finland it didn't go so well. Both countries export advanced arms and Norway would finance Sweden to the tune of a trillion bucks. Both countries will join NATO and there's nothing Vlad can do about it, to attack either would mean war with the NATO, membership or not.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2022)

ANC said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about this.
> Imagine you are a big strong guy and you see a small child being attacked viciously by a bully and you are the only guy that can probably stop him.
> DO you just walk by because you don't have some agreement signed with them?
> 
> Under apartheid you banned everything of ours, political; or not, even our sportsmen couldn't compete internationally... It still looks like Russia is getting delicate treatment, how about sanctions against those countries that do support them and trade with them?


i wish it was that simple...you have to be concerned about the welfare of your own citizens first...because your not just "the big guy"..you're a nation of individuals, that collectively make you a "big guy"...
every time America has intervened anywhere on the planet, the oppressed people there thank us, and then the rest of the world wastes no time telling us that we're savages, that we're playing at nation building, that we're war criminals...
If America or NATO step in to help Ukraine, then all 30 member states are basically declaring war on russia...which opens the door for a nuclear exchange down the road, and probably not too far down the road...
i personally would be ecstatic if a good sniper took putin out, and as many of his top aides as possible, but he doesn't present many opportunities for that...and if we did, then it would basically legitimize political assassination worldwide.
i think that wouldn't be that bad an idea, let the people with the problems fight it out, quit killing young people with their lives ahead of them yet...but people tell me you can't legitimize murder, it causes too much upheaval...like putin isn't causing upheaval...those Ukrainian soldiers on Snake Island were heroes, they went out like Men, standing up to a superior enemy because you can't let bullies get away with being bullies


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Deluded were the idiots in Ukraine that believed USA would use them for anything else than toilet paper


I think the trouble for Ukraine can be found closer at hand. Funny how you don’t discuss obvious Russian aggression.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Bidens going to look weaker if he doesn't put boots on the ground (well more boots). He tried daring Putin with sanctions and Putin said hold my beer.
> If Biden doesn't put boots on the ground then he looks extremely weak to China. Face is everything.
> 
> Going to be an interesting year.


China isn't led by fools. they may be evil, but not stupid or foolish...they are winning a financial war, that costs them nothing, no lost lives....why would they interfere in a conflict that removes people they would have to eventually either consume and assimilate, or wipe out?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Deluded were the idiots in Ukraine that believed USA would use them for anything else than toilet paper


It has proved very useful to sanction Russia into the stone age and to limit their effect on the internet. It has also united NATO and Europe and will increase Biden's popularity and sow division in the republican party. It will slaughter Russian troops, scope out their military capability and weapons systems and expose their cyber weapons if they choose to use them. Biden wants retribution for what Putin has already done to them and they will get it by destroying Russia economically over the next decade with cold war 2. It hasn't even begun yet, life will get much worse for the average Russian moving forward.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Have you researched the Ukraine leader? Lovley fella.
> 
> Lots of things in play not just the American flag wavy nationalism.


do you not understand that America has NO military treaty with Ukraine? just treaties that cover trade and legal matters.
we're under NO obligation to do a fucking thing. as a part of Nato, we vote on Nato matters, and go with the majority decision...if the majority of Nato decides to attack putin, then we will, if they decide to sit it out, then we sit...
that's how civilized people do things, so the rest of the world quits telling them they're so fucking evil, quit nation building, quit causing collateral damage, quit HELPING TILL WE DECIDE YOU SHOULD HELP....we're just trying to give you what you want luke, an America that isn't out causing more "atrocities"...now quit trying to have it both ways, you fucking hypocrite


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 25, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497211332571107332


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 25, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497142433519448064


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do you not understand that America has NO military treaty with Ukraine? just treaties that cover trade and legal matters.
> we're under NO obligation to do a fucking thing. as a part of Nato, we vote on Nato matters, and go with the majority decision...if the majority of Nato decides to attack putin, then we will, if they decide to sit it out, then we sit...
> that's how civilized people do things, so the rest of the world quits telling them they're so fucking evil, quit nation building, quit causing collateral damage, quit HELPING TILL WE DECIDE YOU SHOULD HELP....we're just trying to give you what you want luke, an America that isn't out causing more "atrocities"...now quit trying to have it both ways, you fucking hypocrite


I have Luke on ignore, he’s not very smart.

Is the guy who constantly whines about Americans dropping bombs on people upset because Americans aren’t dropping bombs on people?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497211332571107332


that's not war, that's fucking terrorism....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Funny it was Zelensky just last week threatening to get nukes


The guy was a Jewish comedian and a good one too, they usually have a low tolerance for bullshit and are generally decent human beings. 

Every democratic country under attack drafts fighting aged males and forbids them to leave the country. The UK did it and the Americans did it when they had the draft, even if you were not a citizen but studying there you could be drafted there.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I have Luke on ignore, he’s not very smart.
> 
> Is the guy who constantly whines about Americans dropping bombs on people upset because Americans aren’t dropping bombs on people?


you got it in one guess....


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 25, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> What propaganda: my grandfather was born in Lvov a Pole ended up in Auschwitz where the most brutal guards were Ukrainian after war went back only to be discover his whole family had been purified by Ukro-Nazis. They not just marching in the streets they are the ones shelling and sniping civilians in Donbass last 8 years


Wow, almost exactly the kind of reasoning people who want Putin's money launderer, Donald Trump to be our commander in chief. 

Its' called grievance politics. Yours is a good example. There is no reasoning in your post to justify what Puitn is doing to the Ukraininian people. Just old grievances carried down from generations ago. Real modern day people are watchng Russia occupy the steets of their cities and you talk about Auschwitz. Auschwitz is a lesson about the capability to people to brutalize others for no good reason, not to do more of the same.

Are there bad people in Ukraine. Fascist types? Probably. I don't doubt it. What does their living and breathing have to do with tanks rolling into Kyiv? 

Putin fabricated his own version of history. The strife in Donbas. He created that. Think about that. How Orwellian. Is that who you want to be? A follower of somebody who rewrites the past in order to control the future? Do you think that strategy is best for the people of Russia?


----------



## printer (Feb 25, 2022)

*Counter-sanctions against West to hit its ‘weak spots’– Moscow *
Moscow will respond to sanctions imposed by the US and its allies over Russia’s military operation in Ukraine, the head of the Russian Senate, Valentina Matviyenko, told journalists during her visit to Tajikistan on Friday.

_“As for the reciprocal sanctions … they are ready,”_ Matviyenko said, adding that Russia’s response would not mirror the restrictions imposed by Washington and its allies but would instead hit the western nations where it hurts.

_“We are well aware of the West’s weak spots and we have drafted an entire package … a series of potential sanctions to be used against those nations that announced sanctions against Russia,”_ the Senate head has said, adding that _“the West has many soft spots.”_

The official has not elaborated on any details of the drafted sanction proposals. She only said that the measures would be designed so as not to hurt Russia itself. The Russian government has taken _“all the threats stemming from sanctions”_ into account and developed _“safety mechanisms.”_

Matviyenko has also said that Russia will remain a reliable gas supplier for Europe despite measures taken by the US and Germany against the Russian-backed Nord Stream 2 pipeline project. Berlin decided to put an immediate halt to the certification of the project even before Russia launched its operation in Ukraine. The decision was taken following the official recognition by Moscow of the two breakaway Donetsk and Lugansk Republics earlier this week.

The Russian Senate head’s words also come after US President Joe Biden imposed _“long-term impact”_ sanctions against Russia over its military operation in Ukraine on Thursday. The measures targeted Russia’s banking sector, as well as the nation’s ability to do business in dollars, pounds, or yen. The restrictions did not involve cutting Russia off from the SWIFT system, though.

Later on Thursday, the EU followed suit by also targeting_ “70% of the Russian banking market, but also key state-owned companies, including the field of defense,”_ as the EU Commission head, Ursula von der Leyen, put in her statement.

Russia launched a large-scale military operation in Ukraine on Thursday morning, seeking to _“demilitarize and de-nazify”_ the _“regime”_ in Kiev, according to the Kremlin.








Counter-sanctions against West to hit its ‘weak spots’– Moscow


Moscow has drafted a set of counter-sanctions designed to hit the West’s “weak spots,” the Russian Senate head has said




www.rt.com





*Germany’s ‘complete blockade’ of Russian banks excludes gas payments *
Germany’s finance minister said on Friday that EU sanctions over Russia’s military operation in Ukraine had led to Russian banks being nearly completely blocked in his country. The only transactions still allowed were those by German companies to pay for Russian gas, Christian Lindner said.

_“There is already a complete blockade of Russian banks. Thus, business traffic with Russian enterprises is practically blocked. In some cases, transactions are still possible. For example, to pay for gas supplies, so that German companies can make transfers to their subsidiaries in Russia,”_ Lindner said.

In a video posted on the German Finance Ministry Twitter account on Friday, Lindner added that Germany had secured energy supplies and was prepared for the possible consequences of the EU sanctions against Russia. He admitted, however, that the government is currently unsure what the exact consequences of the sanctions would be, and could result in even higher inflation, he said.

According to Lindner, the EU could impose further sanctions on Russia but the bloc had to make sure they impact the Russian economy specifically. The German government has been reported as saying on Friday that no sanctions against Russia’s energy sector were planned, as such measures could hurt Berlin more than Moscow.

The EU introduced sweeping sanctions against Russia earlier this week, targeting the country’s banking sector, as well as technology and airline industries. Europe’s energy sector faces some uncertainty in the wake of the Ukraine crisis as 40% of the bloc’s natural gas supplies come from Russia.

Earlier this week, Berlin suspended the Nord Stream 2 project – a pipeline that was intended to increase Russian gas deliveries to the EU. Germany’s Foreign Affairs Committee said on Thursday that new gas contracts with Russia were inconceivable.

Gas prices in Europe reacted to the developments by climbing as high as $1,500 per thousand cubic meters on Thursday. The German Energy Ministry said on Friday that it had begun to secure alternative sources of coal imports, as half of its coal supplies come from Russia.








Germany’s ‘complete blockade’ of Russian banks excludes gas payments


Germany has blocked almost all transactions by Russian banks with only gas payments allowed as part of EU sanctions over the Ukraine crisis




www.rt.com





*Peskov sees ‘positive’ signs in Zelensky’s remarks *
Kremlin spokesperson Dmitry Peskov considers President Volodymyr Zelensky’s readiness to discuss a neutral status for Ukraine “_a movement towards the positive_.”

Earlier on Friday, the Ukrainian leader said he was prepared to discuss the possibility of neutrality for Ukraine with Russia, but on condition of securing “_third-party guarantees._” However, he expressed doubts that any third countries would provide Kiev with such guarantees, as Ukraine is not a NATO member and “_everybody is afraid_.”

Peskov responded to Zelensky’s remarks, telling journalists that his preparedness for negotiations about neutrality is “_a movement towards the positive_,” and that the Kremlin would now have to analyze the statement.

Peskov’s comments appear much more restrained than recent remarks by Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov. Following his meeting with officials from the Donetsk and Lugansk People’s Republics on Friday, the country’s top diplomat said Zelensky “_is, to say it simply, lying, when he declares that he is ready to discuss the neutral status._”

“_The opportunities missed by President Zelensky are well known, so there is no need to shift the blame to others,_” Lavrov said.

He added that, by “_freeing Ukraine from militarism and neo-Nazism” through its military operation, Russia was aiming to provide Ukrainians with the opportunity “to determine their own future without any pressure from outside._”

The offensive, which was launched on Thursday following an order by Vladimir Putin, has prompted international outrage with the British foreign minister calling the Russian government “_an international pariah._” The widespread condemnation of the “_unprovoked_” attack has caused a new wave of sanctions against Russia and cancellations of various sports and cultural events, both Russia-based and Russia-related.








Peskov sees ‘positive’ signs in Zelensky’s remarks


Vladimir Putin’s spokesman says Volodymyr Zelensky’s remarks about neutrality represent “a movement towards the positive”




www.rt.com





Not that their words mean much when they regularly say up is down.


----------



## printer (Feb 25, 2022)

*Russia Sends Bone-Chilling Message To Sweden & Finland; Threatens ‘Military Implications’ If They Go The Ukraine Way*
*Amid the ongoing Russian military operations in Ukraine, the country’s Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Maria Zakharova said on Friday that Moscow will have to respond if Sweden and Finland become NATO members. *

“All OSCE member states in their national capacity, including Finland and Sweden, have reaffirmed the principle that the security of one country cannot be built at the expense of the security of others.

Obviously, the accession of Finland and Sweden to NATO, which is primarily a military alliance as you well understand, would have serious military and political consequences, which would require our country to make response steps,” Zakharova told a briefing.

On Thursday, NATO Secretary-General Jens Stoltenberg invited Sweden and Finland to attend a NATO virtual summit on the situation in and around Ukraine on Friday. On the same day, Finnish Prime Minister Sanna Marin said that Finland will be ready to join NATO “if the issue of national security becomes acute.”








Russia Sends Bone-Chilling Message To Sweden & Finland; Threatens 'Military Implications' If They Go The Ukraine Way


Amid the ongoing Russian military operations in Ukraine, the country’s Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Maria Zakharova said on Friday that Moscow will have to respond if Sweden and Finland become NATO members. “All OSCE member states in their national capacity, including Finland and Sweden, have...




eurasiantimes.com





I have been talking online with a doctor in Sweden for a while, he says he might be away for a while, pretty sure being called up.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 25, 2022)

2015


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> haha its a chair leg! at first glance i thought it was a tall bong!


Lol, I know where your heads at. That would be a sick , hitting it with Sean and Hank. Lol.


----------



## printer (Feb 25, 2022)

*Putin Calls for Ukraine Army to Overthrow Zelensky*
Russian President Vladimir Putin on Friday called on the Ukrainian army to overthrow the government whose leaders he described as "terrorists" and "a gang of drug addicts and neo-Nazis."

Putin also accused "Ukrainian nationalists" of deploying heavy weapons in residential areas of major cities to provoke the Russian military, a claim that could fuel fears Moscow is creating pretexts for justifying civilian casualties.

In a televised address, he urged the Ukrainian military to "take power in your own hands."

"It seems like it will be easier for us to agree with you than this gang of drug addicts and neo-Nazis," he said, referring to the leadership in Kyiv under President Volodymyr Zelensky, who is Jewish.

Putin, who on Thursday ordered Russian troops to invade Ukraine, claimed that Ukrainian "nationalists" were preparing to deploy multiple rocket launchers to residential areas of Ukrainian cities, including Kyiv and the northeastern city of Kharkiv.

Ukraine's leadership are "acting like terrorists all over the world: they are hiding behind people in the hope of then blaming Russia for civilian casualties."

"It is known for a fact that this is happening on the recommendation of foreign consultants, primarily American advisers," Putin said.

Separately, Putin's spokesman Dmitry Peskov said of the alleged deployment: "We consider the situation to be extremely dangerous."

Putin and top Russian officials have said Moscow's troops are only targeting ultra-nationalists in Ukraine.

Putin also praised Russian troops saying they were acting in a "courageous and professional manner."

"They are successfully solving the most important task of ensuring the security of our people and our Fatherland," Putin said.








Putin Calls for Ukraine Army to Overthrow Zelensky - The Moscow Times


Russian President Vladimir Putin on Friday called on the Ukrainian army to overthrow the government whose leaders he described as "terrorists" and "a gang of drug addicts and neo-Nazis."




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 25, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> 2015


Exactly. Putin is the brutal 19th century invader. Guns, tanks, occupation, stripping away rights, freedoms and everything that is nailed down from a people who can't defend themselves well enough to keep the tanks out. 19th century politics hinges on the "might makes right" concept. 21st century is not like that. 21st century politics is about technological growth. They are about gaining and sharing information so economies can grow, people lives can improve. It's about cooperation as you are seeing right now with sanctions imposed on Putin and Russia that will set their moribund. economy back further. 

Even his reason why it is the West's fault is a perfect example of the past. Biden and NATO are demanding he not wreck Ukraine, so that justifies Putin's actions. It sounds more like a domestic story. The wife beater tells his beaten wife that it was her fault that he blew his top. To make that story match what's going on in Ukraine, the wife beater's justification is false.

Is that the kind of person you are?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia Sends Bone-Chilling Message To Sweden & Finland; Threatens ‘Military Implications’ If They Go The Ukraine Way*
> *Amid the ongoing Russian military operations in Ukraine, the country’s Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Maria Zakharova said on Friday that Moscow will have to respond if Sweden and Finland become NATO members. *
> 
> “All OSCE member states in their national capacity, including Finland and Sweden, have reaffirmed the principle that the security of one country cannot be built at the expense of the security of others.
> ...


They will join NATO, both sell advanced weapons systems and have strong armed forces, the last time Russia attacked Finland it didn't go so well and Finland would have NATO support in a flash. Norway could fund a massive armament program and armed forces expansion in Sweden with pocket change. NATO is moving into the Baltics in a big way, if Vlad figures he wants to grab that too while threatening nuclear annihilation to any who dare interfere.

Biden and NATO are gonna crush Russia with cold war 2, it might take awhile, but we are gonna sanction the fuckers into the stone age. By the time they get to sell any oil it will be like coal and everybody will be transitioning to green new grids. They might not be as green as we like in the beginning, but over the next decade they will depend more on renewables and grid storage, the market for petroleum will diminish over time and the price should drop.

In the end it will fuck Russia and it will be worth it to either kick them off the internet or limit their access as much as possible and filter everything that comes out of the place. Russia is headed for economic disaster, it won't help the people in the Ukraine much right now, but if they put up a good fight now, it might pay off in the future.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's not war, that's fucking terrorism....


That is fucked up shit- by a RUSSIAN..why don't we like them again? why can't they be part of us? NATO, G7?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

printer said:


> *Counter-sanctions against West to hit its ‘weak spots’– Moscow *
> Moscow will respond to sanctions imposed by the US and its allies over Russia’s military operation in Ukraine, the head of the Russian Senate, Valentina Matviyenko, told journalists during her visit to Tajikistan on Friday.
> 
> _“As for the reciprocal sanctions … they are ready,”_ Matviyenko said, adding that Russia’s response would not mirror the restrictions imposed by Washington and its allies but would instead hit the western nations where it hurts.
> ...


Things will be different by next winter, they will be able to be supplied with LNG tankers and other alternatives will be explored. Stop gap measures until a green new grid is built out in sections and stages. Denmark will probably reconsider it's ban on new gas development, is energy independent on renewables and sell gas to Germany, Norway can pipe it in too. Austria gets 80% of it's energy from renewables, France has a significant portion of their produced by nuclear.

They will be largely independent of Russian gas and oil soon and would be in a decade anyway, this will speed things up tremendously, in Europe and here too. Most cars on the road will be EV's in a decade and more of them will be sold than ICE vehicles by far. Distances are shorter in Europe and EV's will do quite well there and most of the railways are electric.


----------



## printer (Feb 25, 2022)

*US Defense official: Russians 'meeting more resistance' than they expected*
“I can't give you an exact geographic location of where they are, but they are not moving on Kyiv as fast as what we believe they anticipated they would be able to do,” the official told reporters. 

“In general, the Russians have lost a little bit of their momentum,” the official later added. 

The official said Russian troops haven't taken any population centers and Russia does not have air superiority over Ukraine as “Ukrainian air defenses are still working,” and the country still has air and missile defenses. 

The Russians are continuing to advance into three major areas of Ukraine since beginning an assault on the country early Thursday morning, local time. Kremlin troops are advancing toward Kyiv from Belarus; into the Kharkiv area in the east, Ukraine’s second largest city; and from Crimea in the south towards Kherson, which sits on a major river, the official said. 

Russian forces moving toward Kherson have also appeared to split off to head to the northeast “in the direction of Mariupol and the Donbas region,” the official added. 

The U.S. assessed Russian forces have fired more than 200 missiles into Ukraine since the start of the invasion.

Most of the projectiles fired are short-range ballistic missiles but include a mix of medium-range and cruise missiles as well, the official said. 

“Some of these missiles we have assessed have impacted civilian residential areas,” but the death toll is unknown, they said. 

“I cannot tell you at this time what the casualties are, and I cannot tell you at this time whether those civilian residential areas were deliberately targeted. All I can tell you is we have seen that they have been impacted by some of these missiles.” 

The official also confirmed that there is a Russian “amphibious assault” underway to the west of Mariupol along the Ukrainian coast. The assault is coming from the Sea of Azov, with indications that the Russians “are putting potentially thousands of naval infantry ashore there.” 

The general assumption “is they are going to move towards the northeast, towards Mariupol and the Donbas region,” they said. 

Of the total Russian forces amassed near Ukraine ahead of the invasion, Moscow has used “about a third of their combat power” as of Friday, the official said. 

“That does not mean that they will not commit more, I’m just giving you a snapshot of what we’re seeing right now,” they added. 








US defense official: Russians ‘meeting more resistance’ than they expected


Russian forces moving toward Ukraine’s capital city of Kyiv are “meeting more resistance than they expected,” a senior defense official said Friday. “I can’t give you a…




thehill.com


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2022)

Let's say the USA and NATO doesn't go to fight (unless made to) but injected themselves between the two parties.... 
what would the situation look like now?

The only reason ukraine is not a member is that the rest of nato doesn't really want to spend any money they don't have to.
I mean they just about begged this week and the world turned its backs on them.


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2022)

we keep talking about things in the abstract 50000 people so far left their homes, (probably forever).
At least as much are still bunkered down with something like 100 000, men women and children as well as their pets displaced.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Things will be different by next winter, they will be able to be supplied with LNG tankers and other alternatives will be explored. Stop gap measures until a green new grid is built out in sections and stages. Denmark will probably reconsider it's ban on new gas development, is energy independent on renewables and sell gas to Germany, Norway can pipe it in too. Austria gets 80% of it's energy from renewables, France has a significant portion of their produced by nuclear.
> 
> They will be largely independent of Russian gas and oil soon and would be in a decade anyway, this will speed things up tremendously, in Europe and here too. Most cars on the road will be EV's in a decade and more of them will be sold than ICE vehicles by far. Distances are shorter in Europe and EV's will do quite well there and most of the railways are electric.


well, lets just bomb the fuck out of both of their pipelines, in about 20 different spots...then let them talk some more shit...


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 25, 2022)

ANC said:


> I mean they just about begged this week and the world turned its backs on them


getting into NATO is not like making a tee time to play golf. its' an extended process.


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> getting into NATO is not like making a tee time to play golf. its' an extended process.


Only because they want it to be... it can be as easy as a vote... How about some of that democracy we are supposedly fighting over.


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2022)

NATO RESPONSE FORCE BEING DEPLOYED! 
First time in history!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

ANC said:


> Only because they want it to be... it can be as easy as a vote... How about some of that democracy we are supposedly fighting over.


Nobody wants to get nuked, so we proceed with caution, this is not about morals, but survival and not escalating things into truly stupid and terrifying territory. The plan will be for Vlad to swallow Ukraine with as much pain as possible and let Russia know it had a fight, cost them lot's of lives, it's up to the people there what the body count will be though.

Meanwhile Russia is gonna be strangled economically and is gonna spend a lot of time trying to weasel out of or try to get around crippling sanctions. The average Russian makes around $400/mth from the sources I can find, they recently had a raise to $800/mth, they might be living on $100/mth, provided they can find work in a year.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

Anybody else having internet issues? Google seems to be down and the larger sites seem to be having trouble. Cyber attack or is it just me?


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2022)

My Goobles work fine


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Anybody else having internet issues? Google seems to be down and the larger sites seem to be having trouble. Cyber attack or is it just me?


no. its just you.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 25, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> RT blocked in Sweden


Good.



0potato0 said:


> What propaganda: my grandfather was born in Lvov a Pole ended up in Auschwitz where the most brutal guards were Ukrainian after war went back only to be discover his whole family had been purified by Ukro-Nazis. They not just marching in the streets they are the ones shelling and sniping civilians in Donbass last 8 years


The shit coming out of Putin's mouth that you are on here parroting.

Sucks about what you are saying your grandfather and his family went through.



0potato0 said:


> How many times has the west by now invaded sovereign countries to introduce "democracy"? I'm pretty sure those people are super thankful


Is this some bullshit deflection troll? What does that have to do with the little dictator in Russia currently slaughtering innocent people in Ukraine because of whatever the real reason that has nothing to do with the lies he has been telling and propaganda that he has been having manufactured to try to trick people into believing it is a good thing?


----------



## Rottedroots (Feb 25, 2022)

The USA and NATO don't need to put boots on the ground to have a major impact. Lets at least get many more of the hand held anti tank weaponry and surface to air missles to the Ukraine. Tanks rumbling through the capital would make easy targets. Maybe there are some Ukrainian "contractors" out there who could stress out the Russians in Moscow with a few well placed bombs or does that constitute terrorism? The Russians have no qualms about using chemicals so maybe Sarin scented candles might get the Kremlin's attention. I dont mean that but taking the fight to russia is doable and would shake more of those opposed to the invasion out of the trees and into the streets. Let Putin fight his war on two fronts.


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 25, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> How many times has the west by now invaded sovereign countries to introduce "democracy"? I'm pretty sure those people are super thankful


See here? This is a good example of grievance politics. Yep, the US has been on the wrong side of the issues many time. Yet nothing you said applied to Putin's invasion of Ukraine. 

I get you are angry at the US. Just don't let your emotions cloud your thinking. Please review what Putin did and said in order to justify the invasion and tell me again, "but US is bad". Your logic fails and it doesn't work on most of the people on this forum. Not because we don't agree that the US has done a lot of harm. We disagree because we see what Putin is doing and your argument falls apart in the face of the facts.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 25, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> At least Finland has a massive and modern army Sweden has nothing its a matter of walking in and taking over.


lol

Where do you get your information, 0po?


----------



## injinji (Feb 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I recon he will install a different Ukrainian leader, and lets face it the current one is no saint . . . . . . .


Is it still the comedian? You know it's bad when a standup comedian gets 70% of the vote.


----------



## injinji (Feb 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


>


----------



## injinji (Feb 25, 2022)

ANC said:


> They probably have a stack of crypto saved away for this


They do have lots of cash reserves. But real money is electronic. And they blocked the Russian banks, and the banks that do business with those banks.


----------



## injinji (Feb 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> They may be mostly ethnic Russians, but they are living on Ukrainian territory. There isn’t an excuse for Russia to violate Ukraine’s sovereignty. It is a national-level criminal act rather like how Poland was done 83 years ago.


Pooti Poot gave them Russian passports so he could later say he was going in to save Russians.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

*Hillary Clinton: What's Left Of The GOP Must Stand Against Those Giving 'Aid' To Putin*


----------



## injinji (Feb 25, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Deluded were the idiots in Ukraine that believed USA would use them for anything else than toilet paper


I love how you incorporated your pay scale into your user name. Zero potato. Zero.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 25, 2022)

NATO Secretary-General Stoltenberg said the alliance was deploying parts of its combat-ready response force and would continue to send weapons to Ukraine, including air defences "We are now deploying the NATO response force for the first time in the context of collective defence" 


Better hope one of the shirtless midgets partners puts a bullet in him because things are escalating.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> NATO Secretary-General Stoltenberg said the alliance was deploying parts of its combat-ready response force and would continue to send weapons to Ukraine, including air defences "We are now deploying the NATO response force for the first time in the context of collective defence"
> 
> 
> Better hope one of the shirtless midgets partners puts a bullet in him because things are escalating.


The plan is to strangle Russia economically over the next decade. I hear Vlad wants talks in Belorussia with the Ukrainian government, sure Vlad as soon as you vacate Ukrainian territory, we upped the stakes, that now includes Crimea.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> NATO Secretary-General Stoltenberg said the alliance was deploying parts of its combat-ready response force and would continue to send weapons to Ukraine, including air defences "We are now deploying the NATO response force for the first time in the context of collective defence"
> 
> 
> Better hope one of the shirtless midgets partners puts a bullet in him because things are escalating.


If this escalates to WW2 style urban fighting in the big cities(reports of thousands of civilians receiving weapons) ,and the Ukranians have surprised the Russians w/their dogged tenacity,world opinion of the carnage is going to seriously erode Putin's standing immensely. Coupled w/economic pain and Putin becoming a pariah the Oligarchs might plot together to take him out(fingers crossed)


----------



## injinji (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 25, 2022)

Putin’s Attack on Ukraine Is a Religious War


Russia’s aggression against its neighbor isn’t just power politics and geostrategy, it’s about core issues of faith and identity




topsecretumbra.substack.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

What do you think the reaction of NATO is gonna be to this bullshit? You'll only launch once Vlad before Russia is obliterated so ya might as well make it a good one. Before ya know it someone might be doing a "first strike" as the least risky option and guess who probably has that capability with stealth cruse missiles followed up by ICBMs?

Keep it up Vlad and you'd better hope someone hasn't come up with something unexpected and figures you or Russia ain't worth the risk of having around anymore. What would China do? Whooo hoo, look at all that land with just 16 million radiation sickened people, borders moving north ASAP, thanks America.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/putin-ukraine-nato-nuclear-weapons-1.6362890


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The shirtless midget has threatened Finland and Sweden, saying if they join NATO there will be military consequences.


he has said that for ages. Now they know he means it. Just Like he told Ukraine.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 25, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Ukrainian males aged 18-60 are banned from leaving the country, Zelensky says in new declaration


They need a wall!
Fancying banning people from crossing an invisible made up line.


Politics is so changing
Last week I was an epidemiologist. This week I get to be a foreign policy expert.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> .
> every time America has intervened anywhere on the planet, the oppressed people there thank us,


So the buddhist monks who were protesting their governments actions by setting fire to themselves in the streets of Vietnam thanked you for supporting and propping up the gov they were killing themselves in protest of? Sounds legit.

Iraq people thanking you for illegally invading destroying their country and creating ISIS and handing it over to the oil companies?
Afghanistan thanking you for invading and destabilising their country and killing civilians including women and Children (lots of bombed wedding parties im told)?

Palestine thanks your for supporting and helping Israel's take over of Palastine?

You have rose coloured glasses on my friend. America is not exactly liked in most areas America has "Intervened" in.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do you not understand that America has NO military treaty with Ukraine? just treaties that cover trade and legal matters.
> we're under NO obligation to do a fucking thing. as a part of Nato, we vote on Nato matters, and go with the majority decision...if the majority of Nato decides to attack putin, then we will, if they decide to sit it out, then we sit...
> that's how civilized people do things, so the rest of the world quits telling them they're so fucking evil, quit nation building, quit causing collateral damage, quit HELPING TILL WE DECIDE YOU SHOULD HELP....we're just trying to give you what you want luke, an America that isn't out causing more "atrocities"...now quit trying to have it both ways, you fucking hypocrite


I already did the poll. America should not shed blood in Ukraine. As i said they are not part of Nato and you have no defence pact with them. Its Russia's business and their sphere of influence.

I was just pointing out that Biden got involved and started talking tough and throwing sanctions and because he got involved (and how he got involved ) he basically dared Putin- he poked the bear. Ukraine was asking him to tone it down but he didn't- Biden wanted to look tough and a strong leader, probably due to his low poll numbers. Not sure it helped anybody. Biden has come out looking weaker as a President than he already did IMO.

Surely you can see he gave Putin no option just like Ukraine gave Putin no option. Russia does not want to be surrounded by NATO and US bases like China is. Ukraine tried using the US and NATO and Zelenskyy would of set himself up as a western style dictator, protected from Russia by Nato. Zelenskyy isnt exactly a fan of truth in journalism or opposition.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, lets just bomb the fuck out of both of their pipelines, in about 20 different spots...then let them talk some more shit...


Because Europe wants their pipeline. Germany halting it is just a short term political thing to appease America. It will go through- its needed by the EU.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 25, 2022)

injinji said:


> Is it still the comedian? You know it's bad when a standup comedian gets 70% of the vote.


yep. he controls all the media and arrests any political opposition.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 25, 2022)

injinji said:


>


Thats an awesome tune, thank you for sharing.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I already did the poll. America should not shed blood in Ukraine. As i said they are not part of Nato and you have no defence pact with them. Its Russia's business and their sphere of influence.
> 
> I was just pointing out that Biden got involved and started talking tough and throwing sanctions and because he got involved (and how he got involved ) he basically dared Putin- he poked the bear. Ukraine was asking him to tone it down but he didn't- Biden wanted to look tough and a strong leader, probably due to his low poll numbers. Not sure it helped anybody. Biden has come out looking weaker as a President than he already did IMO.
> 
> Surely you can see he gave Putin no option just like Ukraine gave Putin no option. Russia does not want to be surrounded by NATO and US bases like China is. Ukraine tried using the US and NATO and Zelenskyy would of set himself up as a western style dictator, protected from Russia by Nato. Zelenskyy isnt exactly a fan of truth in journalism or opposition.


lmao, poked the bear by explaining to the world exactly how a dictator was about to invade a smaller nation.

You are a joke man. Your anti-American bullshit is obvious.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 25, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lmao, poked the bear by explaining to the world exactly how a dictator was about to invade a smaller nation.
> 
> You are a joke man. Your anti-American bullshit is obvious.


Id rather America rule the world than Russia or China but America is not exactly a choir boy or an innocent player.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Id rather America rule the world than Russia or China but America is not exactly a choir boy or an innocent player.


Of course, no nation is. But the fact that you can't seem to stop yourself from delivering the same bullshit that 20 years of Russian/Murdoch spam might just have had a impact in how you view us.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 25, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Of course, no nation is. But the fact that you can't seem to stop yourself from delivering the same bullshit that 20 years of Russian/Murdoch spam might just have had a impact in how you view us.


Murdoch again? You went like two whole days as well..

I find it flattering that rather than debate and disprove my points a few people chose insults instead. Makes me wonder why they cannot dispute my comments.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 25, 2022)

Turns out I know someone stuck in Ukraine and can't get out.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Murdoch again? You went like two whole days as well..


Look at you using the deflect and dismiss, I guess it should be amended to toss in a neg. Doesn't make it wrong.



Lucky Luke said:


> I find it flattering that rather than debate and disprove my points a few people chose insults instead. Makes me wonder why they cannot dispute my comments.


Disprove cherry picking trolls? 

Like the one that you did with your "Marshall Islands" but ignoring your own nation's blowing the shit out of your country and not doing a good job at cleaning it up? Or the time you said America was lying about not wanting to have far more American deaths in WW2?

Nah, it really doesn't matter, the trolling that you do is easy, but meaningless except to push anti-American feels that Putin and the rest of the worlds dictators wants spread like they have been for decades.


----------



## injinji (Feb 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Thats an awesome tune, thank you for sharing.


Guy Clark was the man. Really miss him. (the writer. the singer is larry mcmurtry's boy, james)


----------



## printer (Feb 25, 2022)

*62 percent of voters say Putin wouldn't have invaded Ukraine if Trump were president: poll *
A new Harvard CAPS-Harris Poll survey released Friday found that 62 percent of those polled believed Putin would not be moving against Ukraine if Trump had been president. When looking strictly at the answers of Democrats and Republicans, 85 percent of Republicans and 38 percent of Democrats answered this way.

However, 38 percent of all Americans polled believed that Putin would have invaded Ukraine even if Trump had been president.

A majority of Americans polled — 59 percent — also said they believed that the Russian president moved on Ukraine because Putin saw weakness in President Biden, while 41 percent said that it was not a factor in Putin’s decision to invade Ukraine.

Soon after Russia invaded Ukraine late Wednesday, President Biden condemned what he described as an "unprovoked and unjustified attack" and expressed solidarity with Ukraine. The U.S. has imposed sanctions on Russian financial institutions, Russian elites and their family members, the Nord Stream 2 AG — the parent company of the Nord Stream 2 pipeline — and, the White House confirmed Friday, Putin himself, among other entities.

However, the U.S. has resisted calls to kick Russia out of the SWIFT international banking system, despite appeals from Ukrainian officials and some U.S. lawmakers.








62 percent of voters say Putin wouldn’t have invaded Ukraine if Trump were president: poll


A majority of American voters say that Russian President Vladimir Putin would not have invaded Ukraine had former President Trump still been in office, according to a new survey released …




thehill.com





Yeah. Putin would call up Trump and tell him to stop arming the countries next to Russia. And polish my boots while you are licking them down there. 

I have been dissapointed in Americans of late, this does not help much.


----------



## printer (Feb 25, 2022)

At least there are still adults in the room.

*Pentagon mulling ways to get more lethal aid to Ukraine*
The U.S. military will provide additional lethal aid for Ukraine but is working through the logistics of delivery given the contested airspace over Ukraine, the Pentagon’s top spokesman said Friday.

“We're continuing to look for ways to support Ukraine to defend themselves,” press secretary John Kirby told reporters. “And we’re very actively engaged in those efforts to help them better defend themselves through both lethal and non-lethal assistance.” 

Kirby later added that as the situation in Ukraine has drastically changed since Thursday, when Russian President Vladimir Putin ordered into Ukraine some of the more than 150,000 troops amassed near the border.

“We're going to have to look for other ways to do this,” the Pentagon spokesman said.

“The airspace over Ukraine is contested, the Russians don't have superiority of it, it’s contested,” Kirby said. “We are going to provide additional security assistance for Ukraine, we will. How that is going to be done is still being worked out.”

He added that he won’t detail what the U.S. would send into Ukraine given the security situation.

“I have not been detailing for any of you each and every package, each and every shipment, because I think you can understand, and it’s particularly relevant now, that Ukraine is involved in a no-kidding invasion of their country,” Kirby said. “We wouldn’t want to put it out there in the public space everything that they’re getting from the United States.” 

The U.S. government has provided about $650 million in security assistance to Ukraine in the past year, and the Biden administration is reportedly expected to ask Congress for billions more.

In addition, the Pentagon on Thursday announced it would send another 7,000 troops into Europe to bolster NATO defenses should Russia’s attack spread beyond Ukraine’s borders. The troops, which will join another 7,000 troops deployed or repositioned to Europe earlier this month, will not fight in Ukraine as it is not a member of NATO, President Biden has stressed.

The U.S. military has also placed upwards of 12,000 American troops on alert following Friday’s announcement that the NATO Response Force has been activated, which Kirby called a “historic moment.” 

“It was [Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin’s] desire to get them moving, get them ready, and get them moving and as pre-positioned as possible” for when NATO nations “finally hash out the requirements with the alliance and what that looks like," Kirby said. 








Pentagon mulling ways to get more lethal aid to Ukraine


The U.S. military will provide additional lethal aid for Ukraine but is working through the logistics of delivery given the contested airspace over Ukraine, the Pentagon’s top spokesman said Friday…




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 25, 2022)

printer said:


> *62 percent of voters say Putin wouldn't have invaded Ukraine if Trump were president: poll *
> A new Harvard CAPS-Harris Poll survey released Friday found that 62 percent of those polled believed Putin would not be moving against Ukraine if Trump had been president. When looking strictly at the answers of Democrats and Republicans, 85 percent of Republicans and 38 percent of Democrats answered this way.
> 
> However, 38 percent of all Americans polled believed that Putin would have invaded Ukraine even if Trump had been president.
> ...


I think poot-poot may have waited if trumpf had won a second term. After all trumpf tried to tie up Ukraine in his political dirt for arms scheme. There is no limit to the things they may have tried if trumpf knew he didn't have to run for re-election again.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 25, 2022)

printer said:


> 85 percent of Republicans


isn't it like 60% of repubs think trump won the election? lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

printer said:


> At least there are still adults in the room.
> 
> *Pentagon mulling ways to get more lethal aid to Ukraine*
> The U.S. military will provide additional lethal aid for Ukraine but is working through the logistics of delivery given the contested airspace over Ukraine, the Pentagon’s top spokesman said Friday.
> ...


I wouldn't look for Joe to go easy on Russia with that polling, fuck he might escalate!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

printer said:


> *62 percent of voters say Putin wouldn't have invaded Ukraine if Trump were president: poll *
> A new Harvard CAPS-Harris Poll survey released Friday found that 62 percent of those polled believed Putin would not be moving against Ukraine if Trump had been president. When looking strictly at the answers of Democrats and Republicans, 85 percent of Republicans and 38 percent of Democrats answered this way.
> 
> However, 38 percent of all Americans polled believed that Putin would have invaded Ukraine even if Trump had been president.
> ...


That's bad news because it means over 60% of Americans have shit for brains, I was hoping it would be a lower number. Well if they think Joe is soft on Vlad, that is easily fixed! There is an American election coming and the democrats don't wanna be seen as weak, too bad for Vlad!


----------



## canndo (Feb 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's bad news because it means over 60% of Americans have shit for brains, I was hoping it would be a lower number. Well if they think Joe is soft on Vlad, that is easily fixed! There is an American election coming and the democrats don't wanna be seen as weak, too bad for Vlad!



"They" are also saying that the price of eggs and fuel ( before the invasion) are bidens fault as well. I think they actually believe biden gets a list of commodities every tuesday and he jots down the prices for each item. As though he actually wants prices to rise.

They really do fantasize a monarchy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

We are doing our bit here in NS!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We are doing our bit here in NS!
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> View attachment 5092256


LCBO is doing the same.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

A FB post from my grand nephew who is a historian, works for the provincial archives.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5092266


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5092266


No way . Very funny.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5092266


It looks like Legoland.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 25, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It looks like Legoland.


That’s weird, I was thinking the same. 
What do you think about Zelensky and rumors of assisination ?


----------



## injinji (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 25, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s weird, I was thinking the same.
> What do you think about Zelensky and rumors of assisination ?


It looks to me like Putin is planning on taking over the government and installing a puppet so assassination is a very real possibility.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It looks to me like Putin is planning on taking over the government and installing a puppet so assassination is a very real possibility.


Governments don’t have TOS.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

Big drunk at DoFo's place this weekend, free liquor (vodka only) all you can drink, a salute to the Ukraine! Why not, it's already paid for.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ontario Boycotts Russian Vodka*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

*EU, U.S. Sanction Putin’s Personal Assets *





As the Russian military continues to invade Ukraine, U.S. and European leaders are hammering out tough sanctions against Vladimir Putin. There’s one action that could make all the difference, but nobody’s touching it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

Putin Chooses a Forever War


His partition of Ukraine is an attack on global peace.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

*How The Republican Party Has Evolved On Russia*





A decade ago, the orthodox position for Republicans was that Russia is a malignant actor on the world stage and that attempts to "reset" our relationship with Putin were misguided. But something changed just a few years later.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 25, 2022)

Watch this







Both are good but Brooks nails it.

Fucking China is the King maker now.

Biden Officials Repeatedly Urged China to Help Avert War in Ukraine (msn.com)

Like I've said before in the long run Ukraine will mean shit.
China taking advantage of this situation is a certainty.
Watch out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/ukraine-russia-attack-feb25-2022-1.6364051



*Ukraine defends Kyiv from Russian assault as both governments signal possibility of talks

Russia proposed Belarus as neutral venue for summit, while Ukraine wants Poland*

The Russian and Ukrainian governments on Friday signalled an openness to negotiations even as authorities in Kyiv urged citizens to help defend the capital from advancing Russian forces in the worst European security crisis in decades.

Ukraine and Russia will consult in the coming hours on a time and place for talks, Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky's spokesperson, Sergii Nykyforov, said on social media, offering the first glimmer of hope for diplomacy since the invasion began Thursday.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Big drunk at DoFo's place this weekend, free liquor (vodka only) all you can drink, a salute to the Ukraine! What not, it's already paid for.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Ontario Boycotts Russian Vodka*


Russian vodka is piss anyway.
Fucking gasoline tastes better & is probably safer
Polish/Swedish are the only one's worth drinking


----------



## HGCC (Feb 25, 2022)

Could be worse, you could be paying Canadian prices for that shitty vodka. I always forget booze is really expensive up there.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/ukraine-russia-attack-feb25-2022-1.6364051
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poland huh...that's cool. Would like to see Geneva imo. Israelis have been mentioned too...in this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Poland huh...that's cool. Would like to see Geneva imo. Israelis have been mentioned too...in this.


It might be a good sign, if he invades the whole country, it will be a humanitarian and PR crises of epic proportions. They will fight like Hell, are well armed and there are 250K of them, also urban warfare is a meat grinder. If he leaves a rump of a country he will face continued armed insurgency and a base for the government in western Ukraine. The sanctions will cripple Russia, make the average oligarch shit and put the average Russian in the poor house bigly. Clamp down hard enough and there could even be food shortages, Russia, a huge country with lot's of arable land, paradoxically imports lot's of food too.

It will be hard for Vlad to get his ass out of this one, he could have big trouble with Ukraine, even Kazakhstan an ally refused to send troops when asked and won't recognized his declarations on the two Ukrainian provinces! There are demonstrations in Georgia, other republics too and in Moscow and other Russian cities. This ain't the old soviet union, these are largely independent states who feel threatened by this shit, Vlad has loose control in many places.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 25, 2022)

Another nightmare taking over where Trump left off fucking up my head.

Putin Chooses a Forever War - The Atlantic

Putin is a madman that will not be going away soon.

What to do?
Pray?
or kill yourself?

The latter seems more attractive every time I read the news 

Anyway, I am whistling/singing this tune thinking about how everyone can get on Zoom playing instruments & see how far we can get around the world.

There's a show that does it & it's pretty cool.

We could YouTube it & get billions of viewers & sell it for beaucoup bucks!

I can play tin whistle & I remember reading somewhere that @schuylaar play's a mean banjo

Just a thought

Good song


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 25, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Could be worse, you could be paying Canadian prices for that shitty vodka. I always forget booze is really expensive up there. View attachment 5092413


Russian Standard?
Is that something to aspire too?
The thought of drinking that shit makes me get a headache & slightly nauseous.
I remenber when Stoly came to the States & it was a big deal.
Get wacked on that shit & see what you feel like the next day.
Ever have that severe a headache that the beat of your heart hurt?

No?

Drink a 1/2 liter of that & you'll find out.

You want vodka

Goose is good

This is foolproof


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Another nightmare taking over where Trump left off fucking up my head.
> 
> Putin Chooses a Forever War - The Atlantic
> 
> ...



Excellent song...used to have that on a cd while heading to the coast with a doobie..and sing along with it....good fishing trip in those days..


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Excellent song...used to have that on a cd while heading to the coast with a doobie..and sing along with it....good fishing trip in those days..


Awesome song/album/band

Definitely Desert Island stuff


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Awesome song/album/band
> 
> Definitely Desert Island stuff


Yeah that is....


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2022)

Ok,first figuring that out


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 26, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I find it flattering that rather than debate and disprove my points a few people chose insults instead. Makes me wonder why they cannot dispute my comments.


Oh so there are sane people here


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 26, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Murdoch again? You went like two whole days as well..
> 
> I find it flattering that rather than debate and disprove my points a few people chose insults instead. Makes me wonder why they cannot dispute my comments.


I have, when this whole shit story started, how's that atomic thread...js


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5092266


never forget that this part of the world gave us what white people refer to as civilization (not meaning to offend anyone) .


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 26, 2022)

ANC said:


> never forget that this part of the world gave us what white people refer to as civilization (not meaning to offend anyone) .


Pre 1992 SA was pretty sweet...


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Pre 1992 SA was pretty sweet...


there are small areas that only changed minimally from the 80s till now.
The main thing that changed is that our government hates meritism. 

But I don't want to get into a racial superiority talk as I don't believe in it. And I see in hindsight that my words could be misconstrued.

If I am going to say anything racial, it is that my reading of history is anything to go by, if you want a group to disappear, let it fight a similar group.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 26, 2022)

I just remember it as well functioning first world country haven't been there since


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 26, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Russian vodka is piss anyway.
> Fucking gasoline tastes better & is probably safer
> Polish/Swedish are the only one's worth drinking


The French make a pretty good one too.

I can’t believe there isn’t a good Irish vodka. All those potatoes and alcoholics on that island…


----------



## HGCC (Feb 26, 2022)

Vodka is one of the few types of alcohol that I dont like, the only broad category really, other than that it's just a few random brands. Seagrams gin tastes like soap, southern comfort tastes like puking, feckin Irish whiskey is some sorta death (might be better now).


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

Hungary’s Orban does an about face, criticizes Russian invasion. Czech leader, also close to Putin, admits he was wrong too. Kazakhstan refuses Russia’s request to send troops to help in Ukraine. I don't think things are going as planned.


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2022)

I think he is smart enough to figure out whoever teams with Putin is going to be Mussolini'ed in the long term


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Hungary’s Orban does an about face, criticizes Russian invasion. Czech leader, also close to Putin, admits he was wrong too. Kazakhstan refuses Russia’s request to send troops to help in Ukraine. I don't think things are going as planned.


Protests in Georgia and other republics who are under Putin's thumb as well as across multiple Russian cities.

The oligarchs and business community there must be shitting bricks! Russia is no longer a command economy like the old soviet union, lose businesses to mass bankruptcy and you lose economic, political and military power. Vlad threatened nukes and in doing so kicked off cold war 2, America and it's partners will crush the Russian economy, the people are gonna be collateral damage and know it. The average Russian will be making a fraction of what they are now, if they are lucky enough to find a job and Russia imports lot's of food.

It will take awhile for sanctions to bite, but in the meantime there are lot's of other ways to make Vlad feel the pain. Someone needs to impress upon the Russian people the destructive capabilities a single ballistic nuclear submarine and the US and UK have many. Vlad might have 6000 nukes, but he might not get any off the ground if someone figures he's too much of a threat and hits him first.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

Looks like the shirtless midget will be kicked off of SWIFT next week, if china abandons him he's fucked.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like the shirtless midget will be kicked off of SWIFT next week, if china abandons him he's fucked.


Germany had gas payments to make and while they pay they get gas, if Vlad cuts it off while they are paying, he will never do it a second time and never sell any more gas or oil in Europe.

SWIFT will hammer the Russian economy and won't help lot's of businesses in the west who trade with them either. I imagine certain powerful people will be compensated for their loss, the less well connected can go fuck themselves!

Shit even Facebook band Russian ads a few hours ago, the amoral asshole Zuck finally figured it out.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

The shirtless midget has lost the war, any russian visiting pornhub is blocked and only sees a ukraine flag lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like the shirtless midget will be kicked off of SWIFT next week, if china abandons him he's fucked.


I'm sure the state department has been working overtime on China. If America initiated this shit by some means we know nothing about to drive Vlad to it, they will have anticipated this. I just can't understand why Vlad chose this time to do this shit when he had Trump in the WH for 4 years and would have had Ukraine swallowed whole by now. I still figure he must have been driven to such an act of stupidity, maybe the CIA has found a way to spike his water with acid or something!


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The French make a pretty good one too.
> 
> I can’t believe there isn’t a good Irish vodka. All those potatoes and alcoholics on that island…
> 
> View attachment 5092525


Of course we fecking make Vodka & even fine wines.

Why not, we make everything/anything that will help ease the pain of existence.






You start your day with a nice refreshing mug of Fecking vodka & V8.
Nothing else (anything else just gets in the way & takes up space) just 1/2 & 1/2 booze & juice.
About a quarter pint works well for me mixed with the same amount of juice.
You can then switch over to that fine Rose made in Ballysloane at around noon & I found that around a 1/2 gallon suits me well until I pass out at around 7


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

The China Foreign Defense Ministry issued a statement saying Ukraine’s territory and sovereignty should be respected and Russia should resolve this situation diplomatically and engage in talks with Ukraine as soon as possible.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

So now the only ones siding with Putin is the GOP.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

Of course the shirtless midget, china and the GOP all lie as easily as they breath so who the hell knows for sure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The China Foreign Defense Ministry issued a statement saying Ukraine’s territory and sovereignty should be respected and Russia should resolve this situation diplomatically and engage in talks with Ukraine as soon as possible.


All those little republics and stans along the route of their silk road plan are nervous about the bear, fertile ground for the CIA too.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 26, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Of course we fecking make Vodka & even fine wines.
> 
> Why not, we make everything/anything that will help ease the pain of existence.
> 
> ...


Fecking awesome!


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Fecking awesome!


that wild irish rose will give you the worst fecking hangover ever!!


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 26, 2022)

Most of the conversation is about how the soliders ran into the forest, leaving abandoned Ukrainian military equipment ripe for pillage by local civilians.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

*Russians Reject Putin And His War On Ukraine*





Rachel Maddow rounds up negative reactions from Russian sports figures and cultural icons to Vladimir Putin's invasion of Ukraine as Russians continue to risk immediate arrest for speaking out against dictator Putin and his war.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 26, 2022)

Rachel Maddow


----------



## printer (Feb 26, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Rachel Maddow


She is more interesting to listen to than you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

The heat is on Joe to get even harder on Russia, courage never goes out of fashion and the former comedian was dead serious when he said, "come get them", when Putin demand they throw down their weapons.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Smerconish: Zelensky's 'Spartacus' moment*





Ukraine's President has been transformed from an American political footnote to the new face of freedom and defiance. CNN's Michael Smerconish discusses Volodymyr Zelensky's role in fighting Russia's invasion of Ukraine.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 26, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Most of the conversation is about how the soliders ran into the forest, leaving abandoned Ukrainian military equipment ripe for pillage by local civilians.


Do you mean the 'civilians' who are defending their homes? Who better to leave military gear for?


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

Reports of russian tanks running out of fuel, guess the shirtless midget didn't bother setting up supply lines.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

More reports of russian soldiers asking ukraine citizens for food.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> More reports of russian soldiers asking ukraine citizens for food.


I'm not sure what I'd do if I were asked by a soldier from an invading army for food. 

Russian army is built upon conscripts, just kids who were forced to serve. I might give him a PBJ, I suppose.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Do you mean the 'civilians' who are defending their homes? Who better to leave military gear for?
> View attachment 5092631View attachment 5092632View attachment 5092633


Ya see, it's shit like that, the average Trumper can relate to, armed citizens defending actual freedom from a forgien foe! Donald split his own base, all those gun loving "freedumb" fighters can relate to this shit and he is on the wrong side of it, Vlad's side.

Here's an idea, the CIA should recruit private mercenaries to send to Ukraine from among right wing militias! Parachute them in with DO NOT RETURN tags attached to fight against communism in the Ukraine! Tell Zelenskiy they are disposable...


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya see, it's shit like that, the average Trumper can relate too, armed citizens defending actual freedom from a forgien foe! Donald split his own base, all those gun loving "freedumb" fighters can relate to this shit and he is on the wrong side of it, Vlad's side.
> 
> Here's an idea, the CIA should recruit private mercenaries to send to Ukraine from among right wing militias! Parachute them in with DO NOT RETURN tags attached to fight against communism in the Ukraine! Tell Zelenskiy they are disposable...


I think that would be more likely to be giving Russia more feet on the ground.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya see, it's shit like that, the average Trumper can relate too, armed citizens defending actual freedom from a forgien foe! Donald split his own base, all those gun loving "freedumb" fighters can relate to this shit and he is on the wrong side of it, Vlad's side.
> 
> Here's an idea, the CIA should recruit private mercenaries to send to Ukraine from among right wing militias! Parachute them in with DO NOT RETURN tags attached to fight against communism in the Ukraine! Tell Zelenskiy they are disposable...


This would be dropping to the moral level of the cryptoKlan.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not sure what I'd do if I were asked by a soldier from an invading army for food.
> 
> Russian army is built upon conscripts, just kids who were forced to serve. I might give him a PBJ, I suppose.


Trade him a meal for his rifle and ammo, then tell him, north east is that direction while pointing.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya see, it's shit like that, the average Trumper can relate too, armed citizens defending actual freedom from a forgien foe! Donald split his own base, all those gun loving "freedumb" fighters can relate to this shit and he is on the wrong side of it, Vlad's side.
> 
> Here's an idea, the CIA should recruit private mercenaries to send to Ukraine from among right wing militias! Parachute them in with DO NOT RETURN tags attached to fight against communism in the Ukraine! Tell Zelenskiy they are disposable...


DIY, you are some kind of crazy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I think that would be more likely to be giving Russia more feet on the ground.


Hey if the Russians don't shoot the fuckers the Ukrainians will, they can use them to clear minefields, the old fashioned Russian way, marching shoulder to shoulder!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> DIY, you are some kind of crazy.


I see some irony and humor in the situation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> This would be dropping to the moral level of the cryptoKlan.


They would all be volunteers!


----------



## topcat (Feb 26, 2022)

printer said:


> *62 percent of voters say Putin wouldn't have invaded Ukraine if Trump were president: poll *
> A new Harvard CAPS-Harris Poll survey released Friday found that 62 percent of those polled believed Putin would not be moving against Ukraine if Trump had been president. When looking strictly at the answers of Democrats and Republicans, 85 percent of Republicans and 38 percent of Democrats answered this way.
> 
> However, 38 percent of all Americans polled believed that Putin would have invaded Ukraine even if Trump had been president.
> ...


Pootin' would have invaded, knowing Individual 1 would not respond. In addition, he would have gotten Loser 45 to take the U.S. out of NATO.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

Ukrainian Forces Repel Russian Attack on Kyiv, Prepare for Next Assault


Thousands of civilians take up arms to help defend the capital, while Russian forces face fierce resistance throughout Ukraine.




www.wsj.com


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 26, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not sure what I'd do if I were asked by a soldier from an invading army for food.
> 
> Russian army is built upon conscripts, just kids who were forced to serve. I might give him a PBJ, I suppose.


Give him a Ukraine passport and a suit of clothes.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

Ukrainians report that the Armed Forces of Ukraine crushed a column of Kadyrovites who crossed the border of the country. It is alleged that, in particular, Magomed Tushaev, the head of one of the regiments of Kadyrov's guards, was liquidated. War is like that. It's not like shooting unarmed people in the back.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

*Is there Facebook in Russia?*
Facebook has almost 70 million users in Russia, and 24 million in Ukraine, around half the total population of each country, so its reach is significant, as is its impact.

Russia Announces Partial Bans on Face


_Facebook has almost 70 million users in Russia, and 24 million in Ukraine, around half the total population of each country, so its reach is significant, as is its impact. And if anyone knows the potential of Facebook for influencing public opinion, it would be Russia, which has repeatedly sought to interfere with foreign democracies by sowing misinformation via the app.

As such, it’s little surprise to see Russia move to restrict Facebook access in an effort to control the public narrative, which it’s also sought to do during previous incidents, by threatening action and imposing laws to force social platforms to remove content at its request.

But it once again underlines the importance of social media as a connective tool, which is especially important in times of crisis. Misinformation is everywhere right now, along with otherwise-motivated groups posting false stories and reports in an effort to drive engagement.
_


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

LOL



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497310882069581824


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

Russia is a dying country, their population demographics show how bad it is. They have no young people and many of the ones they have are substance abusers. This was the shirtless midgets last chance at expanding his borders. A healthy population would look more like a pyramid not a christmas tree with a wide trunk.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

China is also headed down the drain with it's population. Their one child policy worked well, too well and they aren't doing much better since ending the policy. Women were also aborting female children to get one son which has thrown out the balance of the male to female ratio, they actually have a shortage of woman of child bearing age. And because China has no EPA, the pollution levels have affected many young peoples ability to conceive, the problem affects both sexes. China may also try to expand it's borders before their demographics get worse.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

An entire Russian battalion of conscripts surrendered yesterday. They said they didn’t want to kill Ukrainians. That's 600 - 1000 soldiers.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

I've seen videos of Ukraine citizens lined up to join the fight, 80 year old men to teenagers. I didn't know they had so many women fighting regularly, tough country.


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I've seen videos of Ukraine citizens lined up to join the fight, 80 year old men to teenagers. I didn't know they had so many women fighting regularly, tough country.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092723


I guess the rest of Europe hs been having their way with women from this area for so long...
These women look like our wives, mothers and siters.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

Seeing lots of videos of civilians blocking tanks and personnel carriers by simply standing in the road and refusing to move,pretty badass.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 26, 2022)

my buddy posted a link on FB of molotov cocktails being chucked by it looked like dozens of people.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

Anonymous has declared war with Russia. 

State Telecommunications Service: Kremlin website down. Ukraine’s telecoms agency also announced that the Russian media regulator’s site was down and that Russian TV channels had been hacked to broadcast Ukrainian songs.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Germany had gas payments to make and while they pay they get gas, if Vlad cuts it off while they are paying, he will never do it a second time and never sell any more gas or oil in Europe.
> 
> SWIFT will hammer the Russian economy and won't help lot's of businesses in the west who trade with them either. I imagine certain powerful people will be compensated for their loss, the less well connected can go fuck themselves!
> 
> Shit even Facebook band Russian ads a few hours ago, the amoral asshole Zuck finally figured it out.


He didn't figure it out. He figured it was costing him money.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


>


CIA and NSA inspired no doubt, letters of marque have gone out to the privateers, Russia has been using them for years against the west.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

So Putin and Trump didn't need a translator when they were alone, but Vlad had the same problem as everybody else, Donald was too stupid to follow instructions! "He would fuck up Lord's Prayer"! I'm sure he exclaimed.  Of course he knows English, he was trained by the finest KGB schools and there was extra pay for it too!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Fareed: Putin speaks... in English?*


----------



## printer (Feb 26, 2022)

*Germany to send Ukraine weapons in historic shift on military aid*
Germany on Saturday reversed a historic policy of never sending weapons to conflict zones, saying the Russian invasion of Ukraine was an epochal moment that imperiled the entire post-World War II order across Europe.

The decision was an abrupt change in course, coming after Berlin clung to its initial position for weeks despite the rising Russian menace and pressure from EU and NATO allies.

On Saturday, Berlin finally bowed to that pressure, and to the reality that Russia is encircling Ukrainian cities and threatening to topple the government in Kyiv.

From its own stockpile, the German government will send 1,000 anti-tank weapons and 500 Stinger anti-aircraft defense systems to Ukraine. The government has also authorized the Netherlands to send Ukraine 400 rocket-propelled grenade launchers and told Estonia it ship over send nine howitzers.

“The Russian invasion of Ukraine marks a turning point,” German Chancellor Olaf Scholz said in a statement. “It threatens our entire post-war order. In this situation, it is our duty to do our utmost to support Ukraine in defending itself against Vladimir Putin’s invading army. Germany stands closely by Ukraine’s side.”

A government spokesperson said the weapons will be delivered “as soon as possible.”

Until Saturday, Germany had stuck to its longstanding practice of not permitting lethal weapons that it controlled to be transferred into a conflict zone.

That stance bewildered some European officials, even more so after Russian President Vladimir Putin ordered a full-scale invasion and launched missile strikes on Kyiv, the Ukrainian capital.

Germany’s shift comes as numerous Western allies are mobilizing to send Ukraine more guns, ammunition and even anti-aircraft defense systems as Russian forces bear down on major Ukrainian cities.

The capital city of Kyiv has been breached by small groups of Russian troops, but the main thrust still appears to be on the horizon, as armored columns push from the north, west and south in a bloody dash for the seat of government. A spokesperson for Russia’s Defense Ministry said that as of Saturday morning “all units were given orders today to develop the offensive along all axes in line with the operation plan.”

No major cities have yet fallen to the invading forces, as Ukrainian troops armed with Javelin anti-armor missiles have managed to temporarily blunt the Russian move for Kharkiv in the East, and several lunges toward Kyiv. The fierce resistance and quick-strike guerrilla tactics have spoiled hopes Moscow may have harbored for a quick, relatively bloodless fight.

Poland has started sending ammunition by land, while Estonia and Latvia on Friday said they were beginning to truck fuel, Javelin anti-armor weapons and medical supplies to the Ukraine border for hand-off to Ukrainian forces. Elsewhere, the Czech Republic said it would send guns and ammunition, and Slovakia said it would send ammunition, diesel and kerosene. 

On Saturday, more countries started chipping in.

The Netherlands said it will send 200 Stinger anti-aircraft defense systems to Ukraine — often the top-requested type of military aid among Ukrainian soldiers and officials (apart from Western powers sending their own planes and forces to fight with Ukraine). And Belgium announced it would supply Ukraine with 2,000 machine guns and 3,800 tonnes of fuel.

Across the Atlantic, the United States on Saturday also upped its ongoing military assistance to Ukraine, authorizing up to $350 million to help bolster Ukraine’s defenses, funding that will include “further lethal defensive assistance.”

In addition to its stance on weapons shipments, Germany has also taken flack from some allies for its opposition to barring Russia from the SWIFT international payment system, which European countries notably use to buy energy from Russia. While there was some initial resistance across the EU to such a ban, the opposition has rapidly dwindled following the invasion and amid pressure from Ukraine. EU countries like Poland are now publicly leaning on Germany to follow suit.

Against this broader backdrop, officials from several EU member countries had expressed fury and disbelief that the German government dragged its feet on giving blanket permission for the supply of lethal weapons and ammunition.








Germany to send Ukraine weapons in historic shift on military aid


Until Saturday, Germany had a longstanding practice of blocking lethal weapons from being sent to conflict zones.




www.politico.eu





Almost a good time for the West to round up 150,000 Russians in Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

Ya gotta like that Zelenskiy guy! Stay and play, don't run away, I hope he makes it the world could use more like him and if he doesn't make it, he will inspire a generation. Vlad might be taking over a rubble field and the destruction of many historic religious and cultural sites. This kind of courage might make Joe do something extra for him...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Zelensky refuses US offer to evacuate, saying 'I need ammunition, not a ride' | CNN


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky has turned down an offer from the United States of evacuation from the capital city Kyiv, the Ukraine embassy in Britain said Saturday on Twitter.




www.cnn.com





*Zelensky refuses US offer to evacuate, saying 'I need ammunition, not a ride'*


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Feb 26, 2022)

Bringing thermobarics into kiev omg its so scary


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Bringing thermobarics into kiev omg its so scary


They will turn it into a rubble field and the Ukrainians will put Russian prisoners on the targets.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

Statement by NATO Heads of State and Government on Russia’s attack on Ukraine







www.nato.int


----------



## printer (Feb 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They will turn it into a rubble field and the Ukrainians will put Russian prisoners on the targets.


Russians will shell their own. They will tell their soldiers to do it or they will be shot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

printer said:


> Russians will shell their own. They will tell their soldiers to do it or they will be shot.


Looks like that is gonna happen, I'd have the fuckers staked out on the rubble!


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The shirtless midget has lost the war, any russian visiting pornhub is blocked and only sees a ukraine flag lol.


As much as Russians love porn, that will hurt pootpoot as much as anything.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Feb 26, 2022)

After last’s ursula von der leyen words i’m afraid putin will get so frustrated ww3 will start. Am i 100% wrong? Because i hope i am. Last videos from kiev are terrifying.


----------



## printer (Feb 26, 2022)

*GOP senator dodges question over whether Trump should condemn Putin*
Sen. Rick Scott (R-Fla.), chairman of the Senate Republican campaign arm, dodged questioning on Saturday regarding whether former President Trump should condemn Russian President Vladimir Putin for Russia’s invasion of Ukraine.

In a brief interview with CBS News’s Robert Costa at the Conservative Political Action Conference, Scott was asked if Trump, who is scheduled to speak later Saturday, should condemn Putin.

“Well, clearly, we all ought to be condemning what's going on in Ukraine. I mean, Putin is a thug. We need to hold him accountable. I hope the Biden administration, hope everybody, you know, holds — does everything they can to hold the Biden administration —” Scott said before Costa interjected to ask if that included Trump.

Scott said that was a decision Trump needed to make.

“Putin is a thug. It's despicable. My heart goes out to the people of Ukraine. I'm gonna do everything I can to help the Ukraine citizens. We need to make sure we provide all the resources we can,” Scott continued.

“So it's up to him whether he condemns Putin or not?” Costa asked Scott.

“Of course, it’s always up to him,” the Florida senator answered.

Costa pressed the Florida Republican again, asking if wanted to hear the former president issue a “strong message” against the Russian invasion.

“Well, I talked to President Trump. I talked to Republicans all over the country. We're all focused on making sure we get the Senate back,” Scott answered.








GOP senator dodges question over whether Trump should condemn Putin


Sen. Rick Scott (R-Fla.), chairman of the Senate Republican campaign arm, dodged questioning on Saturday regarding whether former President Trump should condemn Russian President Vladimir Puti…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

Putin’s Aggression Leaves His Right-Wing Fan Club Squirming


The Russian strongman has for years been idolized by a Who’s Who of populist, nationalist leaders. They are now stumbling over what to say.




www.nytimes.com





*Putin’s Aggression Leaves His Right-Wing Fan Club Squirming*
*The Russian strongman has for years been idolized by a Who’s Who of populist, nationalist leaders. They are now stumbling over what to say*.

ROME — For years, a global choir of right-wing politicians have sung the praises of Vladimir V. Putin. They looked up to the Russian strongman as a defender of closed borders, Christian conservatism and bare-chested machismo in an era of liberal identity politics and Western globalization. Fawning over him was a core part of the populist playbook.

But Mr. Putin’s savaging of Ukraine, which many of his right-wing supporters had said he would never do, has recast the Russian president more clearly as a global menace and boogeyman with ambitions of empire who is threatening nuclear war and European instability.

For many of his longtime admirers — from France to Germany and the United States to Brazil — it is something of an awkward spot. The stain of Mr. Putin’s new reputation threatens to taint his fellow travelers, too.

“It will be a decisive blow to them,” said Lucio Caracciolo, the editor of the Italian geopolitical magazine Limes, who considered Mr. Putin’s invasion an irrational, and potentially, a politically suicidal move. He said that members of the international ultraright who enjoyed a special relationship and financial support from Mr. Putin were “in serious trouble.”

“They put all their eggs in the same basket,” Mr. Caracciolo said. “And the basket is collapsing.”
...

_Mr. Putin’s supporters are by no means limited to Europe.

In the United States, former President Donald J. Trump, whose term in office was marked with solicitousness to the Russian leader that confounded his Western allies, said on Wednesday that Mr. Putin was “very savvy” and made a “genius” move of declaring regions of Ukraine as independent states as a predicate to move in the Russian military.

Those remarks left Mr. Trump an outlier in the Republican Party of which he is the de facto leader. But he was not totally isolated.

Mr. Trump’s media cheerleader, the Fox News host Tucker Carlson, urged Americans to ask themselves what they had against Mr. Putin and echoed the Kremlin as he denigrated Ukraine as not a democracy but a puppet of the West and the United States that was “essentially managed by the State Department.” After the invasion, he too moderated, warning of “a world war” and saying “Vladimir Putin started this war, so whatever the context of the decision that he made, he did it.”_


----------



## printer (Feb 26, 2022)

*Satellite Shows Russia Massing Helicopters, Ground Forces in Belarus*
Satellite images released Friday by a private U.S.-based company are showing several large deployments of Russian ground forces, almost 150 ground attack and transport helicopters, as well as support equipment amassed in southern Belarus. 

The equipment and troops were revealed in satellite images shared with Newsmax by Maxar Technologies, a company that has tracked the Russian forces buildup for weeks. The images were taken about 20 miles from the Belarus-Ukraine border and less than 100 miles from the Ukrainian capital of Kyiv. 

The images show one large helicopter deployment near the Belarussian town of Chojniki, containing more than 90 helicopters, which are parked in a line on a road with the deployment stretching out for more than five miles. 

Further, to the northeast of Chojniki, a "large deployment of ground forces with several hundred vehicles is seen in convoy position in several fields, and another set of more than 50 helicopters, as well as more troops and equipment, were shown at the V.D. Bolshoy Bokov airfield near Mazyr, Belarus.

Maxar said its images shared so far only come from a small part of the overall deployment, which extends over a large area, and that they all come from the company's WorldView-1 satellite, which produces images in back and white. 

The images were released after the Kremlin on Friday said Russia's President Vladimir Putin is willing to send a delegation for talks with Ukraine in Belarus, hours after he spoke with Chinese leader Xi Jinping, reports Fortune and Bloomberg.

Kremlin spokesperson Dmitry Peskov said Friday that Putin is willing to discuss a proposal by Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy to discuss neutrality through a delegation to Minsk, the Belarusian capital.

Kyiv has not yet responded to Moscow's announcement. 

Chinese state TV reported earlier that Xi urged Russia and Ukraine to negotiate, and claimed Beijing supports the principles of territorial integrity and sovereignty. 








Satellite Shows Russia Massing Helicopters, Ground Forces in Belarus


Satellite images released Friday by a private U.S.-based company are showing several large deployments of Russian ground forces, almost 150 ground attack and transport helicopters, as well as support equipment amassed in southern Belarus.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## printer (Feb 26, 2022)

*Hungary's Orban Opens Border With Ukraine, Clears Sanctions on Russia*
Hungary has announced it has opened its border to all citizens and legal residents of Ukraine, even those that might have been subject to military conscription in the Ukrainian armed forces.

"We're letting everyone in," Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban said in a Saturday news conference. "I've seen people who have no travel documents, but we're providing them too with travel documents. And we're also allowing in those who have arrived from third countries after the proper screening."

The news is noteworthy, because Orban has been opposed to all forms of immigration in his country, and he has never made any secret of his desire for warm ties with Russia and President Vladimir Putin, according to Reuters.

Hungary has five border crossings along its 85-mile border with Ukraine and thousands of refugees fleeing the Russian invasion have crossed in recent days, according to The Associated Press.

Orban has been Putin's closest ally in the European Union, but he said Russia's invasion of Hungary's neighbor will likely change his stance.

Hungary will now support all European Union sanctions against Russia and will not block anything, Orban said Saturday, speaking on the Ukrainian-Hungarian border.

"Hungary made clear that we support all the sanctions, so we will block nothing, so what the prime ministers of the European Union are able to agree, we accept it and we support it," he told reporters in English.

"This is the time to be united, it's a war," he said, adding that peace efforts were the most important.








Hungary's Orban Opens Border With Ukraine, Clears Sanctions on Russia


Hungary has announced it has opened its border to all citizens and legal residents of Ukraine, even those that might have been subject to military conscription in the Ukrainian armed forces.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 26, 2022)

Back At It: Anonymous Declares "Cyber War" Against Vladimir Putin's Government!


Hacking group Anonymous has declared 'cyber war' against Vladimir Putin's government after he mounted a full-scale invasion of Ukraine. They had taken down the website of the Kremlin-backed TV channel RT, which broadcasts in Britain and has been heavily criticised for its coverage. he cyber war...



worldstar.com





Oh boy. Others coming out to play.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

printer said:


> *Hungary's Orban Opens Border With Ukraine, Clears Sanctions on Russia*
> Hungary has announced it has opened its border to all citizens and legal residents of Ukraine, even those that might have been subject to military conscription in the Ukrainian armed forces.
> 
> "We're letting everyone in," Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban said in a Saturday news conference. "I've seen people who have no travel documents, but we're providing them too with travel documents. And we're also allowing in those who have arrived from third countries after the proper screening."
> ...


Being occupied by the Russians for decades has a motivating effect on certain NATO members, even ones with authoritarian right wing governments. I wonder if Tucker will criticize him for it, speaking of Tucker...


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 26, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Another nightmare taking over where Trump left off fucking up my head.
> 
> Putin Chooses a Forever War - The Atlantic
> 
> ...


From the article

Putin left no room for negotiation with the Biden administration. He is prepared for sanctions, which he says will come no matter what Russia does. He asserts that Western hostility is permanent (*perhaps because it would be too painful to his ego to admit that most people in the West, if given the choice, would not think about Russia or its leaders at all)*.

Isn't that the fucking truth^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## printer (Feb 26, 2022)

*US, allies to kick certain Russian banks out of SWIFT banking system*
The White House on Saturday announced that the United States and allies will kick certain Russian banks out of a major international banking system, a significant step in a bid to cripple the Russian economy in response to the country's invasion of Ukraine. 

The Biden administration and European allies agreed to cut Russia out of access to the Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication (SWIFT), a rapid shift from just days ago when it appeared such a move was unlikely in the near future.

The U.S. and European nations also committed to imposing measures to prevent the Russian Central Bank from using its reserves to undermine sanctions.

The announcement came via a joint statement from the leaders of the U.S., the European Commission, France, Germany, Italy, the United Kingdom and Canada. The leaders called Russian attacks on Ukraine "an assault on fundamental international rules and norms that have prevailed since the Second World War, which we are committed to defending."

"We stand with the Ukrainian people in this dark hour. Even beyond the measures we are announcing today, we are prepared to take further measures to hold Russia to account for its attack on Ukraine," the nations said in the statement.

Banks across the world use SWIFT to finalize transactions and transfers. Cutting Russia off from SWIFT would make it incredibly difficult for its banks to operate efficiently, but could also wreak economic havoc for European nations that depend on Russian oil and natural gas exports. 

Biden on Thursday had indicated kicking Russia out of SWIFT was not part of the initial rounds of sanctions because not all European allies were on board with the measure. But as fighting intensified in Ukraine in recent days and Russia moved close to the capital of Kyiv, pressure grew for Western nations to offer a tougher response.

Additional measures announced on Saturday included limitations on the use of so-called "golden passports" that allow wealthy Russians with connections to the Kremlin to become citizens of other countries and access their financial systems.

The U.S. and its allies also said they would announce a task force to ensure the effective implementation of the coordinated sanctions being imposed on Russia.








US, allies to kick certain Russian banks out of SWIFT banking system


The White House on Saturday announced that the United States and allies will kick certain Russian banks out of a major international banking system, a significant step in a bid to cripple the …




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

A few hours ago, the Ukraine elite SpetzNaz "Alfa" eliminated the top Chechen forces commander, Gen. Magomed Tushaev and his entire regiment of "kadyrovtsi" who landed in Gostomel area near Kyiv. Confirmed.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Feb 26, 2022)

The sky is on fire


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

One Major Way the Ukraine Crisis Could Change Europe


This is a real moment of truth.




slate.com





Why have energy resources been such a big talking point during the Ukraine crisis, seeing as they’re not the impetus for Russia’s invasion? Much of it stems from concerns that the nations imposing retaliatory sanctions on Russia are also dependent on the federation for ample oil and natural gas resources. If countries, especially from the European Union, rush to cut Russia out, that could further raise the high gas prices that have plagued the Eurozone for months. As a result, both the EU and United States are acting cautiously with economic policy right now, choosing not to punish existing Russian energy sources too strongly, and stocking up on fossil fuel supplies.

Activists and scientists concerned about climate change are unhappy with this state of affairs and are pointing to various factors that have made Europe more dependent on Russian energy. Some decry Germany’s decision to phase out nuclear power after Fukushima, and other countries’ hesitancy to build more nuclear sources; others blame fossil fuel subsidies. Meanwhile, there are still more officials proclaiming that Europe needs to get more and more gas in order to be “energy-independent,” especially from Russia.

Noah J. Gordon, an adviser at the Berlin-based, climate-focused think tank Adelphi, thinks there’s an opening here for Europe to take a different route—to pursue more energy self-sufficiency _not_ by building out gas reserves, but by expanding its renewable energy sources at a faster pace. I recently interviewed Gordon about where he thinks the issues with Europe’s energy market actually lie, what actions the EU should take in response to energy shocks, and how Europe can wean itself off Russian gas _and_ prepare for climate challenges down the line.

Our conversation has been edited and condensed for clarity.
...


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## printer (Feb 26, 2022)

It is time to take Russia's veto power away at the UN.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Feb 26, 2022)

A balistic missile just hit Vasilkob, it is a massive explosion


----------



## printer (Feb 26, 2022)

*Putin was also abandoned by Viktor Orban: We need to get back to the pre-war situation*
Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban has told the BBC that his country fully supports EU sanctions against Russia.

"It is not the time to do tricks, it is time to be united. It is war and we must return to the pre-war situation and restore peace," he said.

Orban was considered one of Vladimir Putin's strongest allies in the EU.

He visited the eastern border of Hungary, where many Ukrainian refugees come, on Saturday, and said all European countries, including Hungary, condemned Russia's invasion.








Putin a fost abandonat și de Viktor Orban: Trebuie să revenim la situaţia de dinainte de război


Premierul Ungariei Viktor Orban a declarat, pentru BBC, că ţara sa sprijină în totalitate sancţiunile Uniunii Europene împotriva Rusiei. "Nu este timpul




spotmedia-ro.translate.goog


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Feb 26, 2022)

Amd another breaking news:500 russian tanks are coming to kiev from 3 locations, it is beyond crazy


----------



## printer (Feb 26, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> A balistic missile just hit Vasilkob, it is a massive explosion


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> A balistic missile just hit Vasilkob, it is a massive explosion


They are testing out all their toys. Watch the video above of the fellow with the beard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Amd another breaking news:500 russian tanks are coming to kiev from 3 locations, it is beyond crazy


Tanks in cities are bad for tanks when the defenders have anti tank weapons like javelins and RPGs. The Ukrainians will let the Russians reduce the city to rubble, urban warfare is very bad for the attackers casualty rate, it might be a real meat grinder for the Russians. Every day they resist is a day more of trouble for Vlad and hope for the future, Vlad might get burned so bad he has to pull back in shame. This is a war of national liberation and they are always intense, think Vietnam, all the conditions are there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

Ukrainian Forces Repel Russian Attack on Kyiv, Prepare for Next Assault


Thousands of civilians take up arms to help defend the capital, while Russian forces face fierce resistance throughout Ukraine.




www.wsj.com





KYIV, Ukraine—Ukrainian forces and thousands of freshly recruited volunteers regained control of Kyiv’s streets after Russian troops and undercover units in civilian clothes tried to enter the city early Saturday, while Russian airstrikes, airborne landings and armored advances continued throughout the country.

On the third day of the war that Russian President Vladimir Putin unleashed with the aim of overthrowing Ukraine’s elected government and ending its alignment with the West, Ukrainian forces fought fiercely on all fronts, with each side asserting it had inflicted heavy losses on the other.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

A thousand anti tank weapons and five hundred stingers will make a big difference in urban warfare! That's just Germany!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russian assault on Kyiv intensifies in face of Ukrainian resistance - BBC News*





There has been heavy gunfire and explosions in Ukraine’s capital Kyiv as the Russian assault intensifies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

What to know about Ukraine's Volodymyr Zelensky


The resolute and unifying wartime leader's closest qualification before taking office had been playing a president on television.




www.axios.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

US Senior Admin Official, in call with reporters, said in addition to disconnecting key Russian banks from SWIFT, the US & Europeans agreed to launch a mutlilateral transatlantic task force to identify, hunt down and seize the assets of sanctioned Russian officials & oligarchs,


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> US Senior Admin Official, in call with reporters, said in addition to disconnecting key Russian banks from SWIFT, the US & Europeans agreed to launch a mutlilateral transatlantic task force to identify, hunt down and seize the assets of sanctioned Russian officials & oligarchs,


Give it to the victims of their war crimes and refugee's Make displaced Ukrainians rich again, at Vlad's expense. The Republicans like white rich Christian immigrants, so they will be all for taking a million in! It will be a staggering about face, but hey, it's the republicans and they are racist assholes!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

I believe Germany just gave Ukraine 1000 of these, in addition to 200 500 stinger AA missiles. I'm sure Americans gave them lot's of Javelin missiles and stingers too. If these weapons are in the capitol and the Russians try to use tanks or helicopters in an Urban environment... Let's just say it will be costly and very fucking messy. If you are wondering why the Russians have been blunted and might be in for a hard time, here it is, it's cheap too and RPGs are even cheaper. Made by Sweden
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Anti-Tank Weapons for Ukraine: Bring up the NLAW*




On Monday [17 Jan 2022] it was announced that the UK would send Ukraine several shipments of light anti-armour weapons. The weapons were taken from the British Army's stock of NLAW or Next Generation Anti-Tank Weapon. In this video we'll take a look at the situation that led to the shipments and at the weapon itself and how it works.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

Once inside the EU and protected by NATO the economy would explode!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For those who ask: “Why does Ukraine matter?" This is why Ukraine matters:





It is the second largest country in Europe by area and has a population of over 43 million persons - more than Poland by about 6 million.
Ukraine ranks:
1st in Europe in proven recoverable reserves of uranium ores;
2nd place in Europe and 10th place in the world in terms of titanium ore reserves;
2nd place in the world in terms of explored reserves of manganese ores (2.3 billion tons, or 12% of the world's reserves);
2nd largest iron ore reserves in the world (30 billion tons);
2nd place in Europe in terms of mercury ore reserves;
3rd place in Europe (13th place in the world) in shale gas reserves (22 trillion cubic meters)
4th in the world by the total value of natural resources;
7th place in the world in coal reserves (33.9 billion tons)
Ukraine is an important agricultural country:
1st in Europe in terms of arable land area;
3rd place in the world by the area of black soil (25% of world's volume);
1st place in the world in exports of sunflower and sunflower oil;
2nd place in the world in barley production and 4th place in barley exports;
3rd largest producer and 4th largest exporter of corn in the world;
4th largest producer of potatoes in the world;
5th largest rye producer in the world;
5th place in the world in bee production (75,000 tons);
8th place in the world in wheat exports;
9th place in the world in the production of chicken eggs;
16th place in the world in cheese exports.
Ukraine can meet the food needs of 600 million people.
Ukraine is an important industrialised country:
1st in Europe in ammonia production;
Europe's 2nd’s and the world’s 4th largest natural gas pipeline system;
3rd largest in Europe and 8th largest in the world in terms of installed capacity of nuclear power plants;
3rd place in Europe and 11th in the world in terms of rail network length (21,700 km);
3rd place in the world (after the U.S. and France) in production of locators and locating equipment;
3rd largest iron exporter in the world
4th largest exporter of turbines for nuclear power plants in the world;
4th world's largest manufacturer of rocket launchers;
4th place in the world in clay exports
4th place in the world in titanium exports
8th place in the world in exports of ores and concentrates;
9th place in the world in exports of defence industry products;
10th largest steel producer in the world (32.4 million tons).
Ukraine matters. That is why its independence is important to the rest of the world.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

Ukraine’s military: all attacks on Kharkiv have been repelled. Many buildings damaged. Shelling has stopped now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

*Germany decides to send weapons from its military to Ukraine | DW News*





The German military will send 1,000 anti-tank weapons and 500 "Stinger" class surface-to-air missiles to Ukraine amid the ongoing Russian invasion, the government announced. Government spokesman Steffen Hebestreit said the weapons would be delivered as soon as possible to support the Ukrainian military. Chancellor Olaf Scholz said it was Germany's "duty to support Ukraine to the best of its ability in defending itself against the invading army of Vladimir Putin."

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy praised Germany's decision to send weapons, in a major reversal of policy for Berlin. "Keep it up, Chancellor Olaf Scholz! Anti-war coalition in action!" Zelenskyy tweeted. 

Earlier Saturday Berlin authorized NATO partners the Netherlands and Estonia arms deliveries to Ukraine. For the Netherlands, 400 German-made anti-tank weapons are involved, while Estonia was granted approval to sent artillery from old GDR (East German) stocks. 

The move marks a major change of course for Germany, which had until now refused the delivery of lethal weapons to Ukraine due to its policy of not sending weapons to a conflict zone.

The Netherlands also said it would sent anti-tank weapons to Ukraine, according to the Dutch defense ministry.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

Shoulder launched anti tank and stinger AA missiles make all the difference, especially in an urban warfare environment. A lot of small arms and ammo help too and will inflict a lot of casualties on the Russians. If they can be supplied by the west it will be a nightmare for the Russians.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Gen. McCaffrey: Ukraine Has Access To U.S. Anti-Tank Missiles To Help Ward Off Russian Attack*





MSNBC Military Analyst Gen. Barry McCaffrey says it appears Ukraine forces may be successfully frustrating Russian attackers by using U.S. anti-tank missiles to ward off further destruction from the eastern frontlines.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2022)

I’m delighted that Kazakhstan told Russia to pound sand.


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Amd another breaking news:500 russian tanks are coming to kiev from 3 locations, it is beyond crazy


Day 3 and they have not taken the capital yet. They do not control the air. They are having supply chain issues. pootiepoot has stepped on his dick. Which Red General will he blame first?


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 26, 2022)

printer said:


> *US, allies to kick certain Russian banks out of SWIFT banking system*
> The White House on Saturday announced that the United States and allies will kick certain Russian banks out of a major international banking system, a significant step in a bid to cripple the Russian economy in response to the country's invasion of Ukraine.
> 
> The Biden administration and European allies agreed to cut Russia out of access to the Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication (SWIFT), a rapid shift from just days ago when it appeared such a move was unlikely in the near future.
> ...


Putin is a psychotic fool that unless he has tons of gold somewhere he's about to go broke, him & all his buddies, along with most of the country.
Money is King & Russia won't have hardly any in around a week, plus now they are a pariah.
Everyone fucking hates them, except China.
Go Capitalism!!!!
Kick both those Russkies & those Charlie Chans in the balls now.
Do a MacArthur on Russia & never stop & invade China.
Turn the tables on Russia, a war of attrition & the public outcry in Russia itself doesn't bode well for Putin.
Now that would be cool right.
One can only dream


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

Removing Russian banks from SWIFT will hurt GOP fundraising.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Removing Russian banks from SWIFT will hurt GOP fundraising.


From your touchscreen to His inbox.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

I'm sure NATO is supplying lot's of intelligence and the Ukrainians know exactly what they are up to. They are supplying military advice too and I'll bet those supply dumps are being hit. Shoulder launched anti armor weapons negate tanks and Stinger AA missiles do the same for Russian helicopters and act as equalizers, particularly in urban warfare and I figure that is what they have been advised to do the cities can soak up a lot of troops.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Russian invasion runs into stiff resistance, supply lines are a 'definite vulnerability,' US officials say | CNN Politics


Russia's invasion of Ukraine is encountering "stiffer than expected" resistance from the Ukrainian military as well as unexpected difficulties supplying its forces, two senior US officials with direct knowledge tell CNN.




www.cnn.com





*Russian invasion runs into stiff resistance, supply lines are a 'definite vulnerability,' US officials say*



Lviv, Ukraine and Washington, DC (CNN)Russia's invasion of Ukraine is encountering "stiffer than expected" resistance from the Ukrainian military as well as unexpected difficulties supplying its forces, two senior US officials with direct knowledge tell CNN.

On the battlefield, Russia is suffering heavier losses in personnel and armor and aircraft than expected. This is due in part to the fact that Ukrainian air defenses have performed better than pre-invasion US intelligence assessments had anticipated. In addition, Russia has yet to establish air supremacy over Ukraine, a senior dedfense official said, as the Ukrainian Air Force and air defense systems fight for control of the airspace.
"Ukrainian air defenses, including aircraft, do continue to be operable and continue to engage and deny access to Russian aircraft in places over the country," the official said.
Without uncontested control of the skies, it becomes more difficult for an army on the move to see and strike targets from the air.
Together, these challenges have so far prevented the quick overthrow of major Ukrainian cities, including the capital, Kyiv, which US officials were concerned could play out in a matter of days. The city of Kharkiv near Ukraine's border with Russia also has not fallen to invading forces, which officials worried could happen on the first night of an invasion.
Officials caution that this picture of the battlefield is just a moment in time, and the situation on the ground could change very quickly as Russian forces keep up their assault.
These officials noted that Russian forces still greatly outnumber Ukrainian forces, and Russia continues to maneuver these forces into position around major urban centers. It's also unclear how much of the slower movement can be attributed to the logistical challenge of moving such a large force.
The Ukrainian military has a number of different anti-aircraft weapons, including radar-guided and heat-seeking missiles, as well as anti-aircraft guns, according to IHS Janes. The US has also provided the Ukrainian military with Stinger anti-aircraft missiles in recent weeks, as have other NATO allies.
As of Saturday evening in Ukraine, the US had not seen any indication that the Russian military has taken control over any Ukrainian cities, the official said, even as Russian forces have moved to surround some population centers, including Kyiv.
Keeping Russia's large invasion force supplied with fuel and ammunition has also proved difficult. As one senior US official explained, Russia anticipated a fast victory and may have neglected to plan for sufficient resupply of its forces. Supply lines, this official explained, are a "definite vulnerability."
"What we assess now is that he had to commit a bit more logistics and sustainment, in fuel specifically, than what we believe they had planned to do this early in the operation," said one of the officials.
Russia's forces launched their invasion of Ukraine early Thursday morning, with missiles landing in cities across the country. US officials have said Moscow's goal is to take Kyiv and "decapitate" the government led by Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky.
Zelensky turned down an offer from the US to evacuate from Kyiv, the Ukraine Embassy in Britain wrote Saturday on Twitter. Zelensky has posted videos on social media showing he's remained in Ukraine.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> From your touchscreen to His inbox.


You assume a lot. It just might be from his touchscreen to Her inbox.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 26, 2022)

Has the MyPillow guy developed a strategy to get pillows to the Russians yet?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You assume a lot. It just might be from his touchscreen to Her inbox.


Traditionally, no. Practically, I would expect the Divine to be beyond gender.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Has the MyPillow guy developed a strategy to get pillows to the Russians yet?


His go to is by helicopter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> His go to is by helicopter.


They got stingers for that...


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You assume a lot. It just might be from his touchscreen to Her inbox.


All the first Gods were women. But for the last few thousand years, the adage, Men create Gods in their Own Image has been true.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> His go to is by Devin Nunez’s helicopter.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 26, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Has the MyPillow guy developed a strategy to get pillows to the Russians yet?


Ain’t gonna happen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

The financial director of Gazprom in Russia has committed suicide. Gazprom is basically the Russian gas industry.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 26, 2022)

It's been reported that roughly 5,000 Russian “contract” soldiers mutinied today and refused to go to the front to fight in Putin’s war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## printer (Feb 26, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Putin is a psychotic fool that unless he has tons of gold somewhere he's about to go broke, him & all his buddies, along with most of the country.
> Money is King & Russia won't have hardly any in around a week, plus now they are a pariah.
> Everyone fucking hates them, except China.
> Go Capitalism!!!!
> ...


They have tons of gold. Russia is the world's biggest producer and the elite siphon it off. They know enough to keep more than paper money. On that note it depends on how much of their stash they want to reinvest in their crime syndicate.


----------



## printer (Feb 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> It's been reported that roughly 5,000 Russian “contract” soldiers mutinied today and refused to go to the front to fight in Putin’s war.


Like they will get another contract with the Russian military again. Mind you, they do get to keep their lives so on the scale of things maybe not a bad move.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Earlier Saturday Berlin authorized NATO partners the Netherlands and Estonia arms deliveries to Ukraine.
> ….
> The Netherlands also said it would sent anti-tank weapons to Ukraine, according to the Dutch defense ministry.


I was like wtf… since when do we (NL) need Berlin’s authorization. Turns out when NL bought the anti-tank weapons from germany it came with a contract that prohibited exporting/reselling them to other countries, terms they now waived. 50 Panzerfaust 3 launchers + 400 rockets, on top of the 200 stingers. The sniper rifles, helmets, vests and radars are still on the way. While it’s less than a day drive there are logistical problems. Germany praised for changing their mind but really, it won’t make a difference on the short term. Very respectable resistance from the Ukrainians but I fear most of these brave people we see in photos and videos will be dead in a week if not by Monday.


----------



## printer (Feb 26, 2022)

*Russian military threatens Ukraine nuclear power plant*
Russia’s military presence has increased near the Zaporizhzhia nuclear power plant, which resides in a town in the Zaporizhzhia region, Ukraine’s ministry of internal affairs has reported. 

Russian forces have aimed one of their deadliest weapons, a multiple rocket launcher called "Grad," at the nuclear power plant, according to the ministry.

Ukraine has reached out to the international community about the danger while the ministry of internal affairs says the Ukrainian military is heading to the region to defend the plant. 

“The armed forces, national guard and civilian militia will do anything to prevent a catastrophe, we are ready to destroy the enemy. But we have to be ready for anything,” said Vadim Denisenko, advisor to the minister of internal affairs. 

An attack on Ukraine's nuclear fleet, one of the world's largest, could potentially have disastrous consequences.

The nuclear fleet includes four power plants and 15 reactors and provides about half of the country’s power.

On Saturday, the Ukrainian ministry of infrastructure said Ukrainian forces had intercepted a Russian missile headed for the Kyiv Reservoir.

“The destruction of the reservoir could create a cascade effect that could destroy other dams and even damage the Zaporizhzhia Nuclear Power Plant,” the ministry of infrastructure said in a statement. 

Russian forces previously took control of the Chernobyl nuclear site on Thursday, less than 24 hours after the invasion of Ukraine began.

After Ukraine gained its independence following the fall of the Soviet Union, it inherited one of the biggest nuclear arsenals in the world.

However, Ukraine gave up its nuclear arsenal after signing a treaty with Russia and the United States. In exchange for relinquishing its nuclear arsenal, security assurances were given by the U.S., U.K. and Russia that Ukraine would not be attacked. 








Russian military threatens Ukraine nuclear power plant


The Russian military is threatening a nuclear power plant in Ukraine amid the ongoing invasion in the country.Russia’s military presence has increased near the Zaporizhzhia nucl…




thehill.com


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497573395508174856
P.S. what do you call a Russian bedpan? A Poo tin.


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2022)

Tonight's SNL cold open.


----------



## printer (Feb 26, 2022)

*Musk says SpaceX Starlink satellite internet service activated in Ukraine amid Russian invasion*
SpaceX CEO Elon Musk says the company's Starlink satellite internet service has been activated in Ukraine amid the Russian invasion into the country. 

Musk announced that the service was active on Twitter after a Ukrainian official asked for the billionaire to provide the technology on Saturday.

“@elonmusk, while you try to colonize Mars — Russia try to occupy Ukraine! While your rockets successfully land from space — Russian rockets attack Ukrainian civil people! We ask you to provide Ukraine with Starlink stations and to address sane Russians to stand,” Ukraine’s vice prime minister, Mykhailo Fedorov, said in a Twitter post. Federov is also the country's minister of digital transformation.

“Starlink service is now active in Ukraine. More terminals en route,” Musk tweeted in response. 

This comes as internet outages have been reported in parts of Ukraine amid the ongoing conflict.

SpaceX has a network of almost 2,000 low-orbit satellites that help get internet to remote areas around the world.








Musk says SpaceX Starlink satellite internet service activated in Ukraine amid Russian invasion


SpaceX CEO Elon Musk says the company’s Starlink satellite internet service has been activated in Ukraine amid the Russian invasion into the country. Musk announced that the se…




thehill.com


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2022)

_"Sun Tzu said: In the operations of war, where there are in the field a thousand swift chariots, as many heavy chariots, and a hundred thousand mail-clad soldiers, with provisions enough to carry them a thousand LI, the expenditure at home and at the front, including entertainment of guests, small items such as glue and paint, and sums spent on chariots and armor, will reach the total of a thousand ounces of silver per day. Such is the cost of raising an army of 100,000 men.

When you engage in actual fighting, if victory is long in coming, then men's weapons will grow dull and their ardor will be damped. If you lay siege to a town, you will exhaust your strength.

Again, if the campaign is protracted, the resources of the State will not be equal to the strain.

Now, when your weapons are dulled, your ardor damped, your strength exhausted and your treasure spent, other chieftains will spring up to take advantage of your extremity. Then no man, however wise, will be able to avert the consequences that must ensue.

Thus, though we have heard of stupid haste in war, cleverness has never been seen associated with long delays.

There is no instance of a country having benefited from prolonged warfare. 

It is only one who is thoroughly acquainted with the evils of war that can thoroughly understand the profitable way of carrying it on...."_

From the Art of War


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2022)

ANC said:


> _"Sun Tzu said: In the operations of war, where there are in the field a thousand swift chariots, as many heavy chariots, and a hundred thousand mail-clad soldiers, with provisions enough to carry them a thousand LI, the expenditure at home and at the front, including entertainment of guests, small items such as glue and paint, and sums spent on chariots and armor, will reach the total of a thousand ounces of silver per day. Such is the cost of raising an army of 100,000 men.
> 
> When you engage in actual fighting, if victory is long in coming, then men's weapons will grow dull and their ardor will be damped. If you lay siege to a town, you will exhaust your strength.
> 
> ...


Sup, ANC

Still angry at the US for doing exactly what we said we'd do? Art of War also has ton's of stuff about not letting the enemy pick your ground for battle and don't advance if there is no benefit.

These are the things old men who are far away from the field of battle talk about. The mud will be melting in about a month. Armies have been swallowed up in mud in past times. That kind of thing.

Flame throwers. Flaaaame throwers. There is no military purpose for using them. Still. the people of Ukraine remain.

I understand why you are angry at us.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2022)

some troll I ignore just posted.

how ridiculous he is.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

you can get the captions to auto translate very good actual info instead of pictures of women with kalashnikovs. Seems like entire eastern Ukrainian army about to get enveloped/cauldroned


----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Sup, ANC
> 
> Still angry at the US for doing exactly what we said we'd do? Art of War also has ton's of stuff about not letting the enemy pick your ground for battle and don't advance if there is no benefit.
> 
> ...


You must confuse me with someone? I wouldn't be a member of a mostly US forum if I were angry at you.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2022)

ANC said:


> You must confuse me with someone? I wouldn't be a member of a mostly US forum if I were angry at you.


I apologize, I can jump to wrong conclusions. Some of your posts stung and I interpreted incorrectly. That's on me.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497864618101854219that will show him


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497864618101854219that will show him


  LOL I guess murdering & jailing opponents wasn't quite enough. Now he's gone too far. I wonder how long the suspension will last.


----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I apologize, I can jump to wrong conclusions. Some of your posts stung and I interpreted incorrectly. That's on me.


When I make statements that jar, it has more to do with autism than intention. After years most people would agree that I am conflict-averse and gentle. 

I understand more every day about this conflict and it is not looking good. The optics are open for manipulation by both sides.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 27, 2022)

ANC said:


> When I make statements that jar, it has more to do with autism than intention. After years most people would agree that I am conflict-averse and gentle.
> 
> I understand more every day about this conflict and it is not looking good. The optics are open for manipulation by both sides.


Yes, that's the case in every war, Thankfully in some cases morality & humanity unite the world and make a mockery of the other side.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

ANC said:


> When I make statements that jar, it has more to do with autism than intention. After years most people would agree that I am conflict-averse and gentle.
> 
> I understand more every day about this conflict and it is not looking good. The optics are open for manipulation by both sides.


That's why its so important to look at both sides propaganda (because that's what it is) throw in some "neutral" news agencies and form own picture of what is happening. Truth is usually somewhere in the middle.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

Nazis killing unarmed people in Kiev, probably won't be shown on any western chanel.








Сolonelcassad


Нацисты в Киеве останавливают машины в Киеве и расстреливают людей.




t.me


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Nazis killing unarmed people in Kiev, probably won't be shown on any western chanel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Under a Jewish president...


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> That's why its so important to look at both sides propaganda (because that's what it is) throw in some "neutral" news agencies and form own picture of what is happening. Truth is usually somewhere in the middle.


What exactly is your “own picture”? This post seems to portray the “bad people on both sides” scenario. Can you clarify please, I don’t want to jump to “your a dick” prematurely.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 27, 2022)

Pravda Brewery, based in Lviv, Ukraine, has suspended its beer brewing operations and is now making Molotov cocktails for residents to use against invading Russian forces. The labels on the bottles say “Putin is a dickhead.” 

They may all die but their not doing it on their knees, Ukrainians seem to enjoy telling the shirtless midget to fuck off.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> What exactly is your “own picture”? This post seems to portray the “bad people on both sides” scenario. Can you clarify please, I don’t want to jump to “your a dick” prematurely.


My own picture is that the Russians have had 100% air superiority 3 days now but haven't bombed the infrastructure and are busy surrounding major cities and the entirety of the Donbass forces.


----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2022)

Putin signals escalation as he puts Russia’s nuclear force on high alert


Deterrence order given as Zelenskiy says Ukraine delegation will meet Russian officials at Belarus border




www.theguardian.com





The risk when you have the same guy in charge for so long is one day is going to wake up a little crazy... But I doubt grandpa had much sleep these last 4 days. P{robably half his inner circle is starting to figure out this ends with a single bullet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Pravda Brewery, based in Lviv, Ukraine, has suspended its beer brewing operations and is now making Molotov cocktails for residents to use against invading Russian forces. The labels on the bottles say “Putin is a dickhead.”
> 
> They may all die but their not doing it on their knees, Ukrainians seem to enjoy telling the shirtless midget to fuck off.


This is a war of national liberation and in war attitude is very important, they will use the weapons we provide and die with them in their hands. It won't be like Afghanistan at all, the Russians won't be left with much except rubble, if we can keep them supplied, even in western Ukraine.

Wars have unintended consequences and I feel this one will be full of them and none will be good for Vlad. All the former soviet republics and Stans must be in a Panic after Vlad revealed his Soviet nightmare.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> My own picture is that the Russians have had 100% air superiority 3 days now but haven't bombed the infrastructure and are busy surrounding major cities and the entirety of the Donbass forces.


Stingers stop tactical air support and helicopter envelopments, high level bombing is their only option and they don't have many smart bombs, or bombers.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 27, 2022)

I don't believe russia has the manpower or resources for a world war so is he bluffing or will he use nukes? Is he crazy or devious? I can see him destroying the country and leaving after setting up a puppet government using conventional weapons. Look what they did in chechnya before.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Stingers stop tactical air support and helicopter envelopments, high level bombing is their only option and they don't have many smart bombs, or bombers.


They can't bomb the cities they have to live next to those people afterwards it's not like USA bombing some country back into the stone age halfway around the world


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

If Vlad keeps this shit up Iran will want to join NATO!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> They can't bomb the cities they have to live next to those people afterwards it's not like USA bombing some country back into the stone age halfway around the world


Russians don't care about collateral damage, they never did before and they won't now, they are getting desperate. This is embarrassing and reveals fundamental weaknesses in their military and political structure.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

If they don't care about the collateral damage how comes there is water electricity and mobile network still working in Kiev. That's the first thing USA would target


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> My own picture is that the Russians have had 100% air superiority 3 days now but haven't bombed the infrastructure and are busy surrounding major cities and the entirety of the Donbass forces.


And? So he’s being a nice reasonable guy? What is your core feeling on this? Do you feel Russia is right to attack an independent sovereign country? I’ll wait, thanks.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Russians don't care about collateral damage, they never did before and they won't now, they are getting desperate. This is embarrassing and reveals fundamental weaknesses in their military and political structure


 It looks to me that Putin calculated that his forces had gained valuable experience in his Syrian "operation" and came to the conclusion that this "operation" would go smoothly based upon that. But Syria was just a minor Air Campaign vs. third world opposition. Once you get into invading a large country w/determined and patriotic opposition and have to coordinate a complex multi axis of attack air/ground campaign w/all the logistics involved is a completely different game. The fact that Russia couldn't gain Air Supremacy in 48 hrs. is stunning considering the state of the Ukraine Air Force. I'm also confused as to why they haven't taken out the power and internet(only thing I can think is that they believe they can say they are being humane to civ. population). If Putin holds on to power after this debacle many heads will probably roll in his military,although he can't worry about that now,his problem now is that they grossly underestimated Ukrainian resolve and thought they would quickly fold,and are now facing the choice of engaging in massive urban combat,turning cities into rubble,massive civ. casualties as well as Russian casualties. His worst nightmare,world opinion branding him and commanders as war criminals juxtaposed with what was supposed to be a surgical takedown of Ukraine,showing off Russia's might. A complete 180 of what was on the drawing board pre-invasion IMO


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> And? So he’s being a nice reasonable guy? What is your core feeling on this? Do you feel Russia is right to attack an independent sovereign country? I’ll wait, thanks.


Does that matter really? Afghanistan Iraq (twice) Syria Grenada Panama Libya they are also sovereign countries


----------



## injinji (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497864618101854219that will show him


That is going to leave a mark on his biggest part. His pride.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> My own picture is that the Russians have had 100% air superiority 3 days now but haven't bombed the infrastructure and are busy surrounding major cities and the entirety of the Donbass forces.


Are you kidding,if this was a Western operation a Ukranian aircraft never would have made it to the sky,if Ukraine had even the semblance of a modern Air Force the Russians would be in big trouble here,their logistics are bad,I've seen a video of a Ukranian in a car driving up to Russian tanks waiting for gas, and these probing recon columns getting shot to hell reminds me of WW2 Russian penal battalions used as sacrificial lambs, after all these yrs. Russian military doctrine still puts no value on their soldiers IMO.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> If they don't care about the collateral damage how comes there is water electricity and mobile network still working in Kiev. That's the first thing USA would target


I don't know how they are fucking up, but they are. The bottom line is Vlad is violating not just the UN charter, but multiple agreements to protect Ukraine's sovereignty. Ukraine gave up it nuclear weapons over one of those treaties. 

Vlad just went to nuclear defcon 2, a sign of desperation and possible suicidal intent.


----------



## injinji (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> My own picture is that the Russians have had 100% air superiority 3 days now. . . . . .


Not true. While it has been downgraded, the air defenses are still working. Have you noticed you are not seeing very many choppers on scene?


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

Well im watching this play out real time more or less on telegram (we live in an age anyone with a cellphone creates content) and airstrikes and helicopter attacks are only being carried out vs troop formations. Which is probably the goal: capturing the country intact and creating a puppet state


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't know how they are fucking up, but they are. The bottom line is Vlad is violating not just the UN charter, but multiple agreements to protect Ukraine's sovereignty. Ukraine gave up it nuclear weapons over one of those treaties.
> 
> Vlad just went to nuclear defcon 2, a sign of desperation and possible suicidal intent.


Imagine if Russia puts missiles on Cuba oh wait that happened already. We are basically watching the cuban missile crisis in reverse


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

injinji said:


> Not true. While it has been downgraded, the air defenses are still working. Have you noticed you are not seeing very many choppers on scene?


Stingers are real hard on helicopters and low level tactical air support in general, the Ukrainians have thousands of them and more on the way, ditto for shoulder launched anti tank weapons. If it goes urban warfare and it looks like it might, it will rack up a big body count of Russians and equipment.

Vlad just went Defcon 2 in Russia, a sure sign of desperation or suicide.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

also the Ukrainians were killing/shelling/sniping civilians in the Donbass with US blessing.
this is from 2014


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Imagine if Russia puts missiles on Cuba oh wait that happened already. We are basically watching the cuban missile crisis in reverse


America has stealth cruise missiles that can do the job of knocking out key places and they are most likely submarine based as well as land based and they don't need to be that close. A single nuclear ballistic submarine can take out every Russian population center of over 100K, both America and the UK have them, France also has an independent nuclear deterrent and submarines. Just realize what you are getting into, Russia has 6000 nukes, how many of them get off the ground will be another question. Biden might go to Defcon 2, Defcon1 we launch.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Imagine if Russia puts missiles on Cuba oh wait that happened already. We are basically watching the cuban missile crisis in reverse


How you draw a parallel between US response to the missile threat of 60 years ago and Putin’s act of naked aggression “to defend an expanding motherland” (!)
baffles me.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

I hope it will be over quickly with minimal loss of civilian life and that Europe stops playing chicken with a nuclear superpower.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> How you draw a parallel between US response to the missile threat of 60 years ago and Putin’s act of naked aggression “to defend an expanding motherland” (!)
> baffles me.


Potato is a Russian or Russian sympathizer who is under going a bit of cognitive dissidence right now.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Potato is a Russian or Russian sympathizer who is under going a bit of cognitive dissidence right now.


I think we bear responsibility for this by making Ukraine believe we would have their back


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I hope it will be over quickly with minimal loss of civilian life and that Europe stops playing chicken with a nuclear superpower.


It won't be over soon and threatening to use nukes as intimidation is the same as using them IMHO and that of others too I'll bet. This is gonna be as long and as fucking painful as we and the Ukrainian people can make it, the die has been cast.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Potato is a Russian or Russian sympathizer who is under going a bit of cognitive dissidence right now.


“cognitive dissidence” is good; I’m gonna appropriate it, thanks


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

I think he meant dissonance


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I think we bear responsibility for this by making Ukraine believe we would have their back


We do have their back and will continue to do so, we will also have the back of all those former soviet republics and stans who are worried about Vlad and his dreams. Vlad just drove the stakes into the fucking sky, NATO will be more resolved than ever now.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I think he meant dissonance


In Amerikaans it is top-tier word play.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> America has stealth cruise missiles that can do the job of knocking out key places and they are most likely submarine based as well as land based and they don't need to be that close. A single nuclear ballistic submarine can take out every Russian population center of over 100K, both America and the UK have them, France also has an independent nuclear deterrent and submarines. Just realize what you are getting into, Russia has 6000 nukes, how many of them get off the ground will be another question. Biden might go to Defcon 2, Defcon1 we launch.


I don't think we will be growing cannabis indoors under lights after that


----------



## injinji (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Imagine if Russia puts missiles on Cuba oh wait that happened already. We are basically watching the cuban missile crisis in reverse


Not at all. We agreed to move our short range missiles out of Europe when Nikita Khrushchev moved the missiles from Cuba. The removal of the nukes from Ukraine when the USSR crumbled was nothing like that. Russia still have those nukes, so there was no lessening of the threat (or deterrent, according to your point of view).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I don't think we will be growing cannabis indoors under lights after that


No one will be doing much after that other than trying to survive. However if the POTUS feels that Vlad is a real and present danger and they have a first strike stealth capability. It depends on if Vlad is mad, Joe isn't and neither are the western leaders, but if Vlad launches first they will glow in the dark for a century.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

Just get Telegram type Ukraine and you will get non stop updates from both sides you can form own picture


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 27, 2022)

ANC said:


> P{robably half his inner circle is starting to figure out this ends with a single bullet.


Let’s hope.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Just get Telegram type Ukraine and you will get non stop updates from both sides you can form own picture


I think the international media and NATO are providing all the updates I need.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No one will be doing much after that other than trying to survive. However if the POTUS feels that Vlad is a real and present danger and they have a first strike stealth capability. It depends on if Vlad is mad, Joe isn't and neither are the western leaders, but if Vlad launches first they will glow in the dark for a century.


Why would he he already got what he wanted from this mess. Imo the whole point of Ukraine provoking Russia was to destroy EU (mostly Germany) economy by cutting it off from cheap energy and making it depend on US gas which will increase in price and help US economy become competitive


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think the international media and NATO are providing all the updates I need.


You do but those stories people make on mobile phones from their windows. You won't get this
Guy clearing mines


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Why would he he already got what he wanted from this mess. Imo the whole point of Ukraine provoking Russia was to destroy EU (mostly Germany) economy by cutting it off from cheap energy and making it depend on US gas which will increase in price and help US economy become competitive


Ukraine provoked nobody, they are a victim of Putin's aggression like a half dozen other former soviet republics. Give it up, carrying Vlad's water entails carrying a lot of sewage and shit too, you might as well try to defend Trump FFS. You have no moral or ethic ground to stand on and are a push over in debate because of it. You are on a fool's errand for an uncaring and cruel master.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I think we bear responsibility for this by making Ukraine believe we would have their back


The only one who bears responsibility is Putin, the aggressor.

If you are referencing the Budapest Memorandum, Russia (Yeltsin) also agreed to protect Ukraine.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ukraine provoked nobody, they are a victim of Putin's aggression like a half dozen other former soviet republics. Give it up, carrying Vlad's water entails carrying a lot of sewage and shit too, you might as well try to defend Trump FFS. You have no moral or ethic ground to stand on and are a push over in debate because of it. You are on a fool's errand for an uncaring and cruel master.


Ukraine provokes Russia by existing.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Ukraine provokes Russia by existing.


Well, Putin for sure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The only one who bears responsibility is Putin, the aggressor.
> 
> If you are referencing the Budapest Memorandum, Russia (Yeltsin) also agreed to protect Ukraine.


Because of that agreement, it now gives NATO the option to intervene if it wishes, so does the UN charter. However let's supply the Ukrainians, keep the supply corridors open and help for as long as the Ukrainians wanna fight. A no fly zone is a possibility too. Make this war Hell for Russia and as long and bloody as we and the Ukrainians can. The weapons we give them will be in their dead hands and not given to the Russians, as long as they can be feed. Remember all those cities in the middle east and how long they held out for, how hard it was to defeat them?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> They can't bomb the cities they have to live next to those people afterwards it's not like USA bombing some country back into the stone age halfway around the world


Have you seen what theromobaric bombs do? They suck the oxygen out of a city


----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2022)

"In Russia, power is a pyramid. This pyramid was built by Ivan the Terrible in the 16th century – an ambitious, brutal tsar overrun by paranoia and a great many other vices. With the help of his personal army – the _oprichnina_ – he cruelly and bloodily divided the Russian state into power and people, friend and foe, and the gap between them became the deepest of moats. His friendship with the Golden Horde convinced him that the only way to rule the hugeness of Russia was by becoming an occupier of this enormous zone. The occupying power had to be strong, cruel, unpredictable, and incomprehensible to the people. The people should have no choice but to obey and worship it. And a single person sits at the peak of this dark pyramid, a single person possessing absolute power and a right to _all_. "









Vladimir Putin sits atop a crumbling pyramid of power | Vladimir Sorokin


Putin’s end goal isn’t Ukraine but western civilization – the hatred for which he lapped up in the black milk he drank from the KGB’s teat




www.theguardian.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I hope it will be over quickly with minimal loss of civilian life and that Europe stops playing chicken with a nuclear superpower.


I'm sure it will be shorter than America's involvement in the South East Asian conflict. Eight or nine years is my estimate for the bear's pain threshold.


----------



## injinji (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Potato is a Russian or Russian sympathizer who is under going a bit of cognitive dissidence right now.


He's trying to get his pay raised from Zero potato to One potato.


----------



## injinji (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I think we bear responsibility for this by making Ukraine believe we would have their back


Who the hell is this we you speak of? Do you have a mouse in your pocket?


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 27, 2022)

When the USSR collasped russia lost control of all the traditional defensive choke points for land invasion of the old russian empire. The shirtless midget is determined to get them back, he's already gotten a couple of them. In a age of high tech warfare with stealth planes,missiles and drones this seems like a huge mistake, occupation these days only happens after a enemy is basically destroyed with air power. If russia is worried about a land invasion it wont come from europe or the middle east, it will come from china, they have the population size for a ground war to take territory on their continent.


----------



## injinji (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> . . . . . . . Imo the whole point of Ukraine provoking Russia . . . . . .


If she didn't want to get raped she should not have dressed like that.


----------



## injinji (Feb 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Ukraine provokes Russia by existing.


The root of the work Ukraine means borderland. To Russia it is not a real country.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 27, 2022)

The streets of moscow have been flooded with riot police arresting protesters.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

injinji said:


> Who the hell is this we you speak of? Do you have a mouse in your pocket?


Pocket mice are bourgeois decadence.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 27, 2022)

Nukes are a bluff,he would never use them against NATO or the US unless he's lost touch with reality. I do think he would use them on what he thinks is russian territory to stop a land invasion.


----------



## printer (Feb 27, 2022)

*Belarus holds constitutional vote as crisis in Ukraine rages*
Belarusians cast ballots Sunday in a constitutional referendum that the country’s authoritarian leader called to cement his 27-year old grip on power, even as he offers the country’s territory to his ally Russia to invade Ukraine.

Belarusian President Alexander Lukashenko, who has edged even closer to Russia amid crippling Western sanctions over his crackdown on domestic protests, said he was confident that Belarusians will support a set of constitutional amendments that would allow him to stay in power until 2035.

The revised main law also sheds Belarus’ neutral status, opening the way for stronger military cooperation with Russia, which deployed forces to Belarusian territory under the pretext of military drills and then sent them rolling into Ukraine as part of the invasion that began Thursday.

Some of those forces quickly closed in on the Ukrainian capital, Kyiv, located just 75 kilometers (less than 50 miles) south of the border.

In a video message Sunday, Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy rebuked Belarusians for allowing their country to be used as a staging ground for the Russian invasion, adding that Ukrainian cities are facing an attack on a scale unseen since World War II when Belarus and Ukraine faced a Nazi invasion as parts of the Soviet Union. 

“But you aren’t on the same side with us in the war that is going on now,” Zelenskyy said in Russian, which is widely spoken in Belarus. “The Russian military is launching missiles at Ukraine from your territory. From your territory they are kiling our children, they are destroying our homes and trying to blow up everything that has been built for decades.”

In an emotional speech, the Ukrainian leader questioned how Belarusians will be able “to look into the eyes of your children, into the eyes of each other.”

“We are your neighbors. Be Belarus, not Russia!” he said.

The Belarusian leader quickly shot back, denigrating the Ukrainian president as an American puppet and charging that the Russian attack resulted from Zelenskyy’s failure to accept Russian President Vladimir Putin’s demand for Ukraine to renounce its bid to join NATO.

The West responded to Belarus hosting Russian troops for the invasion by slamming it with new tough sanctions along with Russia.

Lukashenko ominously warned Sunday that more sanctions from the West are “pushing the world to the brink of World War III.”

The Belarusian leader, who said previously that his country could host Russian nuclear weapons, said that he warned French President Emmanuel Macron in a call Saturday that he was ready to make the move if the U.S. and its allies deploy nuclear weapons to NATO members Poland and Lithuania, which border Belarus.

“We have developed plans to protect Belarus and agreed with Putin to deploy such weapons here that will make Poles and Lithuanians lose any desire to go to war,” he said.

The constitutional amendments bring back limits on presidential terms that had been abolished during Lukashenko’s tenure, allowing a president only two five-year terms in office. However, the restriction will only take effect once a “newly elected president” assumes office, which gives Lukashenko an opportunity to run for two more terms after his current one expires in 2025. 

In 2020, Lukashenko relied on Moscow’s support to survive the largest and the most sustained wave of mass protests in the country’s history. Demonstrations, the biggest of which drew up to 200,000 people, were triggered by him winning a sixth term in office in a presidential election in August 2020 that the opposition and the West denounced as rigged. 








Belarus holds constitutional vote as crisis in Ukraine rages


KYIV, Ukraine (AP) — Belarusians cast ballots Sunday in a constitutional referendum that the country's authoritarian leader called to cement his 27-year old grip on power, even as he offers the country's territory to his ally Russia to invade Ukraine.




apnews.com


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 27, 2022)

is this fake news?









Twitch and OnlyFans block all users from Russia due to sanctions - GAMINGDEPUTY


… Twitch and OnlyFans block all users from Russia due to sanctions Read More »



www.gamingdeputy.com


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> The sky is on fire


The sky turns orange here except it's not for a moment or two when it happens; worse than any war you'll know because nothing is left but ash-fire.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Nukes are a bluff,he would never use them against NATO or the US unless he's lost touch with reality. I do think he would use them on what he thinks is russian territory to stop a land invasion.


If he used nukes on Ukraine it would be a first class war crime and crime against humanity, he would drink poison tea or eat a bullet back home for it. Everything would be cut off and NATO might go for a no fly zone and UN peace keeping force in Ukraine, Russia would be expelled from the security council, the list of pain is endless.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> is this fake news?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely this isn't ruining your day?..that's how sanctions work; everything frozen and you may never get back.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If he used nukes on Ukraine it would be a first class war crime and crime against humanity, he would drink poison tea or eat a bullet back home for it. Everything would be cut off and NATO might go for a no fly zone and UN peace keeping force in Ukraine, Russia would be expelled from the security council, the list of pain is endless.


Haven't nukes already been used on Ukraine? Chernobyl.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Surely this isn't ruining your day.


dying in Elden Ring is ruining my day. Margit is hard. sangreen.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Feb 27, 2022)

exactly in this moment was announced a new air raid above kiev


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Haven't nukes already been used on Ukraine? Chernobyl.


That's a power station and nobody knows who breached containment and for what reason, it was a active construction site before the invasion. We are talking about tactical nukes used on resisting cities or even supply routes inside Ukraine. It would be a major war crime and crime against humanity to use them on a non nuclear power that gave up it's nukes in exchange for a security treaty that is now being violated. Russia could lose it place on the security council, even if the UN had to be reconfigured to do it, Vlad would go from the frying pan into the fucking fire!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

Now this should give yer typical republican incel militia member a woody, the gun, not the girl!

This is what a war of national liberation and a real fight for freedom looks like, our help is not wasted on people who don't want liberal democracy, quiet the opposite.


----------



## Polly Wog (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now this should give yer typical republican incel militia member a woody, the gun, not the girl!
> 
> This is what a war of national liberation and a real fight for freedom looks like, our help is not wasted on people who don't want liberal democracy, quiet the opposite.
> View attachment 5093148
> View attachment 5093151


Amazing!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Amazing!


I like guns. 
I like sex. 
I do not like one being used with the other. 
Guns are not sexy, and sex simply is not gunny.


----------



## Polly Wog (Feb 27, 2022)

Agreed. Amazing she is fighting. Not many would.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Agreed. Amazing she is fighting. Not many would.


At least she isn’t fighting in her swimsuit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Agreed. Amazing she is fighting. Not many would.


Shows commitment and trouble for Vlad, occupying the place will be a nightmare and moral crusher for the Russians, they practically speak the same language and the troops would be poisoned and disgusted.


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Does that matter really? Afghanistan Iraq (twice) Syria Grenada Panama Libya they are also sovereign countries


Ok got it. You’ve clarified and I now feel comfortable calling you a dick.


----------



## Polly Wog (Feb 27, 2022)

Tough to change people. That's why he has to get control of Ukraine. Democracy that close can catch like a flu.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

injinji said:


> I'm sure it will be shorter than America's involvement in the South East Asian conflict. Eight or nine years is my estimate for the bear's pain threshold.


More like 8 or 9 weeks and the bear will be howling, if there is still large scale fighting in Ukraine!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> When the USSR collasped russia lost control of all the traditional defensive choke points for land invasion of the old russian empire. The shirtless midget is determined to get them back, he's already gotten a couple of them. In a age of high tech warfare with stealth planes,missiles and drones this seems like a huge mistake, occupation these days only happens after a enemy is basically destroyed with air power. If russia is worried about a land invasion it wont come from europe or the middle east, it will come from china, they have the population size for a ground war to take territory on their continent.


It's becoming clear that Vlad has lost control of the Ukraine war and is getting desperate, he got his cock caught in the meat grinder and it's sucking him in. I'm wondering about Vlad's health, he didn't look too good in his TV appearances. This is not the old soviet union, Vlad doesn't have the kind of granular control and level of fear that Stalin did, he also doesn't have a command economy, they are capitalist now and his industrial leaders, the oligarchs have just been fucked and must be in shock at losing the trillions they have stashed in the west! It should be given to the Ukrainians or the refugees, held for Ukraine's liberation as compensation, take it all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Tough to change people. That's why he has to get control of Ukraine. Democracy that close can catch like a flu.


As part of the EU the economy would explode and the average income would soon make what Russians make look pretty bad, Vlad will need an iron curtain, especially now that Russia will be screwed economically and Russians will live like shit. Because of the internet they know exactly who to blame for this bullshit and it shows on the streets of Russia in protests.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now this should give yer typical republican incel militia member a woody, the gun, not the girl!
> 
> This is what a war of national liberation and a real fight for freedom looks like, our help is not wasted on people who don't want liberal democracy, quiet the opposite.
> View attachment 5093148
> View attachment 5093151


Air soft gun lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Air soft gun lol


Figured the gun would attract ya!


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

I was making dinner for my kids


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Air soft gun lol


Anybody wanna do a reverse image search on the weapon?


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

Its from a photo op some time back


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

I think it was a soft air event


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

look its suddenly summer


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

I mean pretty woman but the idea is to shame the men into fighting


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I mean pretty woman but the idea is to shame the men into fighting


Great recruiting poster for young males eh? 

Use what ya got baby, we've been supporting Ukraine for quite awhile, even if Trump held up $750 million in aid and held back in many other ways, NATO has been supplying and training Ukrainians, including Canada who had several hundred trainers there to show pretty girls how to use modern weapons. She has been preparing for awhile I see, photo ops help too, do what you are good at, the meme was worth a thousand stingers!


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

It's not the first time USA been training nazis in ukraine for insurrection vs the russkies


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 27, 2022)

Anyways you people have a pleasant evening and hopefully the world will still be here tomorrow


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> It's not the first time USA been training nazis in ukraine for insurrection vs the russkies


I'm more concerned about the Nazis in Canada and the USA, they are a more immediate threat to liberal democracy than mythical Ukrainian Nazis. I sure some Ukrainians do hate Russians and after this shit a lot more will!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> It's not the first time USA been training nazis in ukraine for insurrection vs the russkies


Thank you for unmasking.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Thank you for unmasking.


He's a real conduit of GRU disinformation, he's sucking the tit pretty hard. We used to call them useful idiots, however this guy might be working out of an IRA basement in St. Petersburg!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's a real conduit of GRU disinformation, he's sucking the tit pretty hard. We used to call them useful idiots, however this guy might be working out of an IRA basement in St. Petersburg!


I find myself ambivalent at the prospect of a vigorous tit sucking.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I find myself ambivalent at the prospect of a vigorous tit sucking.


It's metaphorical, yer as literal as Drax on Guardians of the Galaxy!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's metaphorical, yer as literal as Drax on Guardians of the Universe!


I am a titeralist. Keep abreast.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's a real conduit of GRU disinformation, he's sucking the tit pretty hard. We used to call them useful idiots, however this guy might be working out of an IRA basement in St. Petersburg!


It must suck having to defend what Putin is doing. 

Feels very reminiscent of the pretzel logic people used when the US invaded Iraq. Different side, same kind of people.


----------



## printer (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Anyways you people have a pleasant evening and hopefully the world will still be here tomorrow


Just be glad it is not your children having to hold a rifle.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It must suck having to defend what Putin is doing.
> 
> Feels very reminiscent of the pretzel logic people used when the US invaded Iraq. Different side, same kind of people.


Reinvaded. The first one was done as a UN gig. The second, uhm.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I like guns.
> I like sex.
> I do not like one being used with the other.
> Guns are not sexy, and sex simply is not gunny.


Maybe the point was; putting your life on the line for what you believe in is sexy.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Maybe the point was; putting your life on the line for what you believe in is sexy.


No problem. But the gun sex thing has other extensions (!).


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am a titeralist. Keep abreast.





cannabineer said:


> Reinvaded. The first one was done as a UN gig. The second, uhm.





cannabineer said:


> No problem. But the gun sex thing has other extensions (!).



*Golgafrincham* was a planet, once home to the Great Circling Poets of Arium. The descendants of these poets made up tales of impending doom about the planet. The tales varied; some said it was going to crash into the sun, or the moon was going to crash into the planet. Others said the planet was to be invaded by twelve-foot piranha bees and still others said it was in danger of being eaten by an enormous mutant star-goat.


These tales of impending doom allowed the Golgafrinchans to rid themselves of an entire useless third of their population. The story was that they would build three Ark ships. Into the A ship would go all the leaders, scientists and other high achievers. The C ship would contain all the people who made things and did things, and the B Ark would hold everyone else, such as hairdressers and telephone sanitisers. They sent the B ship off first, but of course, the other two-thirds of the population stayed on the planet and lived full, rich and happy lives until they were all wiped out by a virulent disease contracted from a dirty telephone.


The B Ark had a captain who spent all his time in the bath, and two security guards -the overly-militant Number Two and the mellower Number One. It was onto this ship that Arthur Dent and Ford Prefect found themselves after escaping from the Disaster Area's stunt-ship.[1] The ship was programmed to crash-land on their destination planet, which Ford and Arthur discover is prehistoric Earth when they find the signature of Slartibartfast, the Magrathean coastline designer, on a glacier in what would become Norway.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> *Golgafrincham* was a planet, once home to the Great Circling Poets of Arium. The descendants of these poets made up tales of impending doom about the planet. The tales varied; some said it was going to crash into the sun, or the moon was going to crash into the planet. Others said the planet was to be invaded by twelve-foot piranha bees and still others said it was in danger of being eaten by an enormous mutant star-goat.
> 
> 
> These tales of impending doom allowed the Golgafrinchans to rid themselves of an entire useless third of their population. The story was that they would build three Ark ships. Into the A ship would go all the leaders, scientists and other high achievers. The C ship would contain all the people who made things and did things, and the B Ark would hold everyone else, such as hairdressers and telephone sanitisers. They sent the B ship off first, but of course, the other two-thirds of the population stayed on the planet and lived full, rich and happy lives until they were all wiped out by a virulent disease contracted from a dirty telephone.
> ...


I was right alongside until this became Adams


----------



## injinji (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's a power station and nobody knows who breached containment and for what reason, it was a active construction site before the invasion. We are talking about tactical nukes used on resisting cities or even supply routes inside Ukraine. It would be a major war crime and crime against humanity to use them on a non nuclear power that gave up it's nukes in exchange for a security treaty that is now being violated. Russia could lose it place on the security council, even if the UN had to be reconfigured to do it, Vlad would go from the frying pan into the fucking fire!


I think she was talking about the accident. Back in the day.


----------



## injinji (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I think it was a soft air event


She climbs in a foxhole with me, nothing is going to be soft.


----------



## injinji (Feb 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> It's not the first time USA donnie been training nazis in ukraine america for insurrection vs the russkies democracy.


So true. Pure vermin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Maybe the point was; putting your life on the line for what you believe in is sexy.


Courage is sexy and never goes out of fashion. Zelenskiy's honor, the resolve and the courage of his people was worth thousands of stingers and anti tank weapons, with much more to come. I think Joe is moved and personally impressed and might do something extra for them.


----------



## injinji (Feb 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I find myself ambivalent at the prospect of a vigorous tit sucking.


I always find it uplifting.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Great recruiting poster for young males eh?
> 
> Use what ya got baby, we've been supporting Ukraine for quite awhile, even if Trump held up $750 million in aid and held back in many other ways, NATO has been supplying and training Ukrainians, including Canada who had several hundred trainers there to show pretty girls how to use modern weapons. She has been preparing for awhile I see, photo ops help too, do what you are good at, the meme was worth a thousand stingers!


It could be he's jealous. While it's unfair, the image of Russian women is, well, how can I say it? Nice smile. Not too different from the pictures we see of women at Trump rallies, except they don't have the same lovely smile.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Feb 27, 2022)

A 5 km column of Russian military vehicles is heading for Kiev. I’m thinking all these days were mild to kind of ‘tire’ ukrainians out? When will he stop and why is he even saying he wants negotiations? It’s not a negotiation if the end game is only what he wants


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 27, 2022)

The Armed Forces of Ukraine have seized at least 7 Russian T-80 tanks today, well maybe 8 lol.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498027257293524992


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

Too bad Mitt would be replaced by a republican in the senate, Joe could make him ambassador to Russia, have the pro stay on to advise and run the show. It would throw a fucking into the GOP!

Donald will be unhappy!
*Obama mocked Romney over his Russia opinion. See Romney's reaction now*


----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 27, 2022)

EU countries will provide 'fighter jets' to Ukraine under Brussels funding


----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2022)

Don't you guys have drones yet that can shoot down MIGS and stuff?


----------



## injinji (Feb 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> EU countries will provide 'fighter jets' to Ukraine under Brussels funding


Russia sent in "volunteers" to the breakaway districts. Tanks and all. Goose/Gander.


----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2022)

I still don't know what he was thinking I mean he made Russians less popular than Jehova's witnesses.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 27, 2022)

EU imposes sanctions on Belarus, bans petroleum imports, sharing technologies. President of the European Commission Ursula von der Leyen said that Belarus is actively taking part in the war against Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

*Ukrainian MP takes up arms to join fight against Russian forces*






CBC News
Kira Rudik, a member of parliament in Ukraine joins Rosemary Barton Live to discuss the situation on the ground in Kyiv. She has equipped herself with weapons, along with many other volunteers and political leaders to help the Ukrainian military fight Russian troops.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> EU countries will provide 'fighter jets' to Ukraine under Brussels funding


I'll bet they have trained Ukrainian pilots for them too, this has been prepared, you don't just give modern fighters!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

ANC said:


> Don't you guys have drones yet that can shoot down MIGS and stuff?


Oh I'm sure they are being used and it's one of the reasons the Russians can't make a move day or night without the Ukrainians and NATO knowing about it. It's a force multiplier like the WW2 radar air defense system the Brits had, they know where to concentrate highly mobile forces to ambush and blunt Russian armored thrusts. Stinger AA missiles and anti tank weapons do much to strip off tactical air support and anti tank weapons take out tanks and APCs. The Russians are in trouble with their blitzkrieg attack.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 27, 2022)

When they can't get money to eat they will turn on the shirtless midget.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497951596948430849


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 27, 2022)

A group of American and British special operations forces veterans announce that they’re heading to Ukraine to take up Ukrainian President Zelensky’s offer to “come and help defend” against Russia’s illegal invasion.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 27, 2022)

Why is it that whenever somebody suggests a peaceful way to stop hostilities in Ukraine that the US attack that point of view? Is that because the US want this war to happen? Possibly? Point in fact Macron has suggested ways to stop this war but the US attack his point of view. The Ukraine have the option of being neutral like Austria. It's not good enough that Europe negotiate peace, the US has to poo poo that and be in control of something that has nothing to do with them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> When they can't get money to eat they will turn on the shirtless midget.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497951596948430849


The Ruble has crashed into toilet paper territory or will when the banks open up, and the republicans are whining about inflation! What till the average Russian goes shopping next week!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> A group of American and British special operations forces veterans announce that they’re heading to Ukraine to take up Ukrainian President Zelensky’s offer to “come and help defend” against Russia’s illegal invasion.


Recruit right wing Militia's, the expendables...


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 27, 2022)

It's time the UN said what was going to happen instead of the US. You guys do not run the world anymore. Sad for you but true.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 27, 2022)

And while China goes into areas of the middle east and helps rebuild the damage the US have done there over the past few decades we sit and watch. Virtually the rest of the world are sick of you guys. You are like an old joke gone stale from being told too many times. If only it were a joke. The amount of blood that has been spilled to prop up your selfish way of life is never-ending.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> It's time the UN said what was going to happen instead of the US. You guys do not run the world anymore. Sad for you but true.


As soon as we kick Russia off the security council that might just happen. It's NATO calling the shots, a collective decision by 30 liberal democracies and their allies, who are many and growing daily.


----------



## printer (Feb 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> A group of American and British special operations forces veterans announce that they’re heading to Ukraine to take up Ukrainian President Zelensky’s offer to “come and help defend” against Russia’s illegal invasion.


Hope they have a few missiles in their duffle bags.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> And while China goes into areas of the middle east and helps rebuild the damage the US have done there over the past few decades we sit and watch. Virtually the rest of the world are sick of you guys. You are like an old joke gone stale from being told too many times. If only it were a joke. The amount of blood that has been spilled to prop up your selfish way of life is never-ending.


China wants to compete in trade and technology, that is acceptable and makes everybody stronger. China is a long term problem and we should help them solve their energy problems and not buy from Russia. They are watching this situation closely and I'm sure the weakness of the Russian military has caught their interest, all those uninhabited Siberian time zones of forest and minerals have too. Start carving up turf and other people might get ideas too, cut the rail line and highway to Siberia and the Russians are cut off.


----------



## printer (Feb 27, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> And while China goes into areas of the middle east and helps rebuild the damage the US have done there over the past few decades we sit and watch. Virtually the rest of the world are sick of you guys. You are like an old joke gone stale from being told too many times. If only it were a joke. The amount of blood that has been spilled to prop up your selfish way of life is never-ending.


Wow. That hurt. 

Next.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

printer said:


> Hope they have a few missiles in their duffle bags.


They will probably start out escorting convoys of supplies into Ukraine.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Why is it that whenever somebody suggests a peaceful way to stop hostilities in Ukraine that the US attack that point of view? Is that because the US want this war to happen? Possibly? Point in fact Macron has suggested ways to stop this war but the US attack his point of view. The Ukraine have the option of being neutral like Austria. It's not good enough that Europe negotiate peace, the US has to poo poo that and be in control of something that has nothing to do with them.


Would you please explain why Putin invaded Ukraine?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 27, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> It's time the UN said what was going to happen instead of the US. You guys do not run the world anymore. Sad for you but true.


Feel free to also point to where Biden or his administration has said what was going to happen outside of calling out what others were going to do (like Russia attacking a neighboring nation while trying to troll people into believing the lie Putin wanted spread about how it was 'their' fault).

This is all on Putin. Timing was interesting too, it coincided with the Russian envoy to the UN being in charge of the security council meeting.

https://www.businessinsider.com/russia-united-nations-diplomat-in-charge-meeting-during-ukraine-attack-2022-2


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 27, 2022)

China turned off tracking of it's shipping fleet late last year, wonder if it's partnership with russia had anything to do with that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

The fighting is worth it, so is the support, the stakes might go up and include Crimea. Withdraw and then we can talk.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*European Union announces delivery of weapons to Ukraine, new sanctions on Russia | DW News*


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 27, 2022)

The whole Ukranian argument is based around America's desire to have the Ukraine in NATO. France and Germany will not allow that to happen.
Russia has legitimate concerns about it's sovereignty in the area. The fact is that the Ukraine will never be a member of NATO even though it is permanently on the table at the behest of the US in an effort to provoke Putin. So as we can see this is an argument about nothing as it was never going to happen. It's like two bald men arguing over who owns a comb. The other point would have to be that the Ukraine is a food bowl with ample water and good soil and an even better environment for food production due to climate change, if I was Putin I would want that. 
Also the ongoing axis formed between China and Russia is too much for the American palate and signals a significant shift in world affairs and who is boss of what.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 27, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> The whole Ukranian argument is based around America's desire to have the Ukraine in NATO. France and Germany will not allow that to happen.
> Russia has legitimate concerns about it's sovereignty in the area. The fact is that the Ukraine will never be a member of NATO even though it is permanently on the table at the behest of the US in an effort to provoke Putin. So as we can see this is an argument about nothing as it was never going to happen. It's like two bald men arguing over who owns a comb. The other point would have to be that the Ukraine is a food bowl with ample water and good soil and an even better environment for food production due to climate change. The Axis formed between China and Russia is too much for the American palate.


No it isn't. 

It is based on the bullshit lies Putin is spreading that you seem to want to regurgitate like it is the truth.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> The whole Ukranian argument is based around America's desire to have the Ukraine in NATO. France and Germany will not allow that to happen.
> Russia has legitimate concerns about it's sovereignty in the area. The fact is that the Ukraine will never be a member of NATO even though it is permanently on the table at the behest of the US in an effort to provoke Putin. So as we can see this is an argument about nothing as it was never going to happen. It's like two bald men arguing over who owns a comb. The other point would have to be that the Ukraine is a food bowl with ample water and good soil and an even better environment for food production due to climate change. The Axis formed between China and Russia is too much for the American palate and signals a significant shift in world affairs and who is boss.


If Ukraine joined the EU the economy would explode and the EU would absolutely love them and their resources! It would make the Russians look bad because they will live like shit in comparison, it's that simple.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 27, 2022)

We are not talking about the EU. The EU and Ukraine already trade between themselves so how can that make that much of a difference? We are talking about military alliances. Try and follow the conversation.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> The whole Ukranian argument is based around America's desire to have the Ukraine in NATO. France and Germany will not allow that to happen.
> Russia has legitimate concerns about it's sovereignty in the area. The fact is that the Ukraine will never be a member of NATO even though it is permanently on the table at the behest of the US in an effort to provoke Putin. So as we can see this is an argument about nothing as it was never going to happen. It's like two bald men arguing over who owns a comb. The other point would have to be that the Ukraine is a food bowl with ample water and good soil and an even better environment for food production due to climate change, if I was Putin I would want that.
> Also the ongoing axis formed between China and Russia is too much for the American palate and signals a significant shift in world affairs and who is boss of what.


Is this your explanation for Putin's invasion of Ukraine?

_"Ukraine is a food bowl with ample water and good soil and an even better environment for food production due to climate change, if I was Putin I would want that."_

It's as good of one as I've heard. Thanks for being honest for once. Did your act of honesty cause you to break out in a rash?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> We are not talking about the EU. The EU and Ukraine already trade between themselves so how can that make that much of a difference? We are talking about military alliances. Try and follow the conversation.


It's not about military alliances it's about money, Russia has an economy smaller than Italy FFS, modern empires are financial and have been since the British empire transitioned into one. Vlad has to try and hold buffer and vassal states by force and create a new iron curtain, especially now that Russia is fucked financially. The EU is a bigger threat to Vlad than NATO.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 27, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> The whole Ukranian argument is based around America's desire to have the Ukraine in NATO. France and Germany will not allow that to happen.
> Russia has legitimate concerns about it's sovereignty in the area. The fact is that the Ukraine will never be a member of NATO even though it is permanently on the table at the behest of the US in an effort to provoke Putin. So as we can see this is an argument about nothing as it was never going to happen. It's like two bald men arguing over who owns a comb. The other point would have to be that the Ukraine is a food bowl with ample water and good soil and an even better environment for food production due to climate change, if I was Putin I would want that.
> Also the ongoing axis formed between China and Russia is too much for the American palate and signals a significant shift in world affairs and who is boss of what.


Didn't Ukraine ask to join NATO just to try to avoid exactly what has happened? If one country is attacked all countries must defend. It's giving a psychopathic dictator permission to steal. That's why it's necessary for the entire world to unite to defeat a psychopath. Putin would not stop here. That is obvious.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's not about military alliances it's about money, Russia has an economy smaller than Italy FFS, modern empires are financial and have been since the British empire transitioned into one. Vlad has to try and hold buffer and vassal states by force and create a new iron curtain, especially now that Russia is fucked financially. The EU is a bigger threat to Vlad than NATO.


Organizations like NATO make the likelihood of World War almost unavoidable. I agree it's all about money. To say this is all on Russia is to be not honest with yourself. The US has had the petition to put the Ukraine into NATO on the table for a very long time now. That is an open insult to Putin. And why is it there, because if Russia invaded a NATO member then the US could legitimately in their eyes at least enter the war? I find it difficult to converse with people that can defend a regime that sends masses of financial aid to Israel and Egypt, both with appalling records for human rights violations but then chooses to target China for it's appalling record on human rights abuses. You cannot have your cake and eat it as well, as you are learning. This is a dangerous time for the US, you cannot flex your military muscle without making yourself look like the problem.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 27, 2022)

A stranded Russian ship begs a Georgian oil tanker to “leave politics aside” and refuel it, but the Georgian tanker responds by telling them “Russian ship, go f*ck yourself. Glory to Ukraine! And you can always use oars, so row on!” 

I think the world is tired of the non stop threats from the shirtless midget since he gained power.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Didn't Ukraine ask to join NATO just to try to avoid exactly what has happened? If one country is attacked all countries must defend. It's giving a psychopathic dictator permission to steal. That's why it's necessary for the entire world to unite to defeat a psychopath. Putin would not stop here. That is obvious.


We can't go to war with Vlad directly, but we can fight a proxy war for as long as the Ukrainians can fight and hold territory next to NATO. We can make him pay in blood, treasure and domestic political support, perhaps even drive him to the bargaining table. Stop his blitzkrieg in Ukraine and anything is possible, it depends on armor and close tactical air support, both have been blunted or negated by tactical western weapons


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Didn't Ukraine ask to join NATO just to try to avoid exactly what has happened? If one country is attacked all countries must defend. It's giving a psychopathic dictator permission to steal. That's why it's necessary for the entire world to unite to defeat a psychopath. Putin would not stop here. That is obvious.


In a different thread, C licker said Putin is easily angered and the US provoked him and that's why Putin invaded Ukraine. So, basically, it's the US's fault. We should just surrender and turn over the keys to the world. Don't provoke him.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 27, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> The whole Ukranian argument is based around America's desire to have the Ukraine in NATO. France and Germany will not allow that to happen.
> *Russia has legitimate concerns about it's sovereignty in the area.* The fact is that the Ukraine will never be a member of NATO even though it is permanently on the table at the behest of the US in an effort to provoke Putin. So as we can see this is an argument about nothing as it was never going to happen. It's like two bald men arguing over who owns a comb. The other point would have to be that the Ukraine is a food bowl with ample water and good soil and an even better environment for food production due to climate change, if I was Putin I would want that.
> Also the ongoing axis formed between China and Russia is too much for the American palate and signals a significant shift in world affairs and who is boss of what.


You be an idiot.
Russian President Vladimir Putin has sought to justify the invasion of Ukraine with a number of reasons, but we're going to focus on one with a very deep stem. In essence, he argues that Ukraine has no right to exist, that it is historically Russian land and a fictional country created by Russian Bolsheviks. In a speech earlier this week, Putin claimed that Ukraine never had a tradition of genuine statehood. And last summer, Putin published an essay titled "On The Historical Unity Of Russians and Ukrainians," where he insisted that Ukraine and Russia's shared history makes them one nation.

If this is the case, it could be just a matter of time.

Fort Ross (Russian: Форт-Росс), originally Fortress Ross (pre-reformed Russian: Крѣпость Россъ, tr. Krepostʹ Ross), is a former Russian establishment on the west coast of North America in what is now Sonoma County, California. It was the hub of the southernmost Russian settlements in North America from 1812 to 1841. It has been the subject of archaeological investigation and is a California Historical Landmark, a National Historic Landmark, and on the National Register of Historic Places. It is part of California's Fort Ross State Historic Park.

I'm in favor of preemptive treaty discipline.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> In a different thread, C licker said Putin is easily angered and the US provoked him and that's why Putin invaded Ukraine. So, basically, it's the US's fault. We should just surrender and turn over the keys to the world. Don't provoke him.


Do you want a list of all the countries the US has interfered with politically? Or maybe it would be significantly quicker and easier to list the countries that the US has not interfered with? Just trying to think. There must be one?


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 27, 2022)

Anonymous has hacked the Russia and Chechnya government websites lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Organizations like NATO make the likelihood of World War almost unavoidable. I agree it's all about money. To say this is all on Russia is to be not honest with yourself. The US has had the petition to put the Ukraine into NATO on the table for a very long time now. That is an open insult to Putin. And why is it there, because if Russia invaded a NATO member then the US could legitimately in their eyes at least enter the war? I find it difficult to converse with people that can defend a regime that sends masses of financial aid to Israel and Egypt, both with appalling records for human rights violations but then chooses to target China for it's appalling record on human rights abuses. You cannot have your cake and eat it as well, as you are learning. This is a dangerous time for the US, you cannot flex your military muscle without making yourself look like the problem.


The UK has a nuclear deterrent and France has an independent one, these people are big boys and liberal democracies who call their own shots, they formed NATO for a purpose and it looks like it is about to expand. There will be other alliances in central Asia if we can supply them. Have a look at a map of the region, there are a lot of nervous countries and they are all worried about Vlad, not NATO.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The UK has a nuclear deterrent and France has an independent one, these people are big boys and liberal democracies who call their own shots, they formed NATO for a purpose and it looks like it is about to expand. There will be other alliances in central Asia if we can supply them. Have a look at a map of the region, there are a lot of nervous countries and they are all worried about Vlad, not NATO.


The US initiated NATO. The rush to join NATO would be self-preservation at this point. This is an historical war not helped by the constant tampering and baiting of the US


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 27, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> The rush to join NATO would be self-preservation at this point.


This is where you should stop.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 27, 2022)

Russian state-owned media RT and Sputnik banned in all EU countries, EU Commissioner President says


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> The US initiated NATO. The rush to join NATO would be self-preservation at this point. This is an historical war not helped by the constant tampering and baiting of the US


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Russian state-owned media RT and Sputnik banned in all EU countries, EU Commissioner President says


The serpents voice has been silenced.


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 27, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Do you want a list of all the countries the US has interfered with politically? Or maybe it would be significantly quicker and easier to list the countries that the US has not interfered with? Just trying to think. There must be one?


And your point? You feel that has given Putin the moral right to attack? Do you think if Ukrainian people had (as a democracy) decided to join the Soviet block that any other country would have invaded them to stop it? You need to think more logically instead of the go to blaming the US for their failings past/present as the cause.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

*‘Sign of weakness’: Ex-CIA director on Putin’s move*





Former CIA director Leon Panetta reacts after Russian President Vladimir Putin ordered his country's deterrence forces -- including nuclear arms -- onto their highest state of alert.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 27, 2022)

Ukraine claims they took out a 3 mile long military column on it's way to Kyiv today.


----------



## topcat (Feb 27, 2022)

Ukraine, not _the_ Ukraine! Argh, I can't stand it!


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 27, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> The US initiated NATO. The rush to join NATO would be self-preservation at this point. This is an historical war not helped by the constant tampering and baiting of the US


By 'tampering' do you mean Biden shouting out Putin's troll playbook before he got the chance to murder thousands of innocent people and pretend like he was doing it for his own good?




Crumpetlicker said:


> Do you want a list of all the countries the US has interfered with politically? Or maybe it would be significantly quicker and easier to list the countries that the US has not interfered with? Just trying to think. There must be one?


I could do the whole 'two guys push a old lady down and broke her leg, one was to steal her purse, and the other was to get her out of the way of a oncoming bus that was about to run her over' thing.

But really, when it comes to Putin's snow flaking that Clinton was somehow 'interfering' when she said that the people's votes should be honored (or whatever it was that Dear Leader Putin lost his shit over), it really loses it's edge as a narrative.


----------



## Bagginski (Feb 27, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Nah, rage only causes unknown reactions.
> You want change?
> Outlaw Communism.


Sure. Outlaw gangsterism while you’re at it: pirates and swindlers thrive on a diet of family and strangers. Outlawing communism won’t rid us of organized crime, a professional pirate class. Pretending it will is the same kind of ‘thinking’ that gave us the Orange Furious in the first place.

Pooti is not a ‘communist’ by any torture of meaning: he’s an autocratic snake with imperial pretensions and an inability to plan & pull off an invasion. He cares about his own aggrandizement, his own self - just like Trump, Cruz, Hawley, DeSantis, Abbot, Quarrelsome & the rest of these hijackers. They are birds of the same feather.


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 27, 2022)

topcat said:


> Ukraine, not _the_ Ukraine! Argh, I can't stand it!


 Might I suggest.


----------



## printer (Feb 27, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> The US initiated NATO. The rush to join NATO would be self-preservation at this point. This is an historical war not helped by the constant tampering and baiting of the US


You realize the rush to be part of Nato stems from the threat of Russia. And why would Russia concern themselves with Nato being right next door if Russia behaved itself like a responsible nation? Russia vetoes any reasonable action the UN puts forth making the UN useless. Iran, Syria, North Korea, Yemen....

From 1984 to 2004 no vetoes from Russia. What happened in 2004? Putin gets elected to a second term. The Russian Mafia is finally taking over the country. Putin took Crimea when his puppet was driven out of Ukraine. The Russians were not about to negotiate the lease of their naval base.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ukraine claims they took out a 3 mile long military column on it's way to Kyiv today.


What does that mean?


----------



## printer (Feb 27, 2022)

Russian vetoes.

10 July 2020S/2020/667S/2020/693
S/2020/681Humanitarian access to Syria

7 July 2020S/2020/654S/2020/661
S/2020/657Humanitarian access to Syria

20 December 2019S/2019/961S/PV.8697Humanitarian access to Syria (via borders with Iraq and Turkey)

19 September 2019S/2019/756S/PV.8623The situation in the Middle East (concerning the Northwestern Syria offensive, part of the ongoing Syrian Civil War)

28 February 2019S/2019/186S/PV.8476The situation in the Bolivarian Republic of Venezuela (concerning the Venezuelan presidential crisis and the results of the 2018 presidential election)

10 April 2018S/2018/321S/PV.8228The Situation in the Middle East (Use of chemical weapons in the Syrian Civil War)

S/2018/156S/PV.8190Sanctions against Yemen (Yemeni Civil War (2015–present))


----------



## printer (Feb 27, 2022)

17 November 2017S/2017/970S/PV.8107Middle East (Use of chemical weapons in the Syrian Civil War)




Russia16 November 2017S/2017/962S/PV.8105Middle East (Use of chemical weapons in the Syrian Civil War)




Russia24 October 2017S/2017/884S/PV.8073Middle East (Use of chemical weapons in the Syrian Civil War)




Russia12 April 2017S/2017/315S/PV.7922Middle East (Use of chemical weapons in the Syrian Civil War)




Russia28 February 2017S/2017/172S/PV.7893Middle East (Use of chemical weapons in the Syrian Civil War)




Russia5 December 2016S/2016/1026S/PV.7825Middle East (Syrian Civil War)




Russia8 October 2016S/2016/846S/PV.7785Middle East (Syrian Civil War)




Russia29 July 2015S/2015/562S/PV.7498Letter dated 28 February 2014 from the Permanent Representative of Ukraine to the United Nations addressed to the President of the Security Council (S/2014/136). (downing of Malaysia Airlines flight MH 17)




Russia8 July 2015S/2015/508S/PV.7481The situation in Bosnia and Herzegovina (20th anniversary of the Srebrenica massacre during the Bosnian War)




Russia22 May 2014S/2014/348S/PV.7180Middle East - Syria (Syrian Civil War)




Russia15 March 2014S/2014/189S/PV.7138Letter dated 28 February 2014 from the Permanent Representative of Ukraine to the United Nations addressed to the President of the Security Council (S/2014/136). (concerning the Russian annexation of the Crimean peninsula)




Russia19 July 2012S/2012/538S/PV.6810Middle East - Syria (Syrian Civil War)




Russia4 February 2012S/2012/77S/PV.6711Middle East - Syria (Syrian Civil War)




Russia4 October 2011S/2011/612S/PV.6627Middle East - Syria (Syrian Civil War)




Russia


----------



## printer (Feb 27, 2022)

15 June 2009S/2009/310S/PV.6143Georgia (Russo-Georgian War)

11 July 2008S/2008/447S/PV.5933Peace and Security - Africa (Zimbabwe) (conflict surrounding 2008 Zimbabwean general election)




Russia12 January 2007S/2007/14S/PV.5619Myanmar (concerning Military junta rule preluding the Saffron Revolution)




Russia

21 April 2004S/2004/313S/PV.4947Cyprus (Cyprus dispute and the Annan Plan for Cyprus)




Russia

29 February 1984S/16351/Rev.2S/PV.2519The situation in the Middle East (1982 Lebanon War)




Soviet Union

12 September 1983S/15966/Rev.1S/PV.2476Letters dated 1 September 1983 from the US, the Republic of Korea, Canada and Japan to the President of the Security Council and Letter dated 2 September 1983 from Australia to the President of the Security Council (shooting down of Korean Air Lines Flight 007)




Soviet Union

11-13 January 1980S/13735S/PV.2191Letters dated 22 December 1979 from the US to the President of the Security Council US and Iran hostage question




Soviet Union7-9 January 1980S/13729S/PV.2190Letter dated 3 January 1980 from 52 countries to the President of the Security Council (Soviet–Afghan War)




Soviet Union16 March 1979S/13162S/PV.2129The situation in South-East Asia and its implications for international peace and security China and Viet Nam border dispute (Cambodian–Vietnamese War and the responding Sino-Vietnamese War)




Soviet Union15 January 1979S/13027S/PV.2112Telegram dated 3 January 1979 from Democratic Kampuchea to the President of the Security Council (Cambodian–Vietnamese War)




Soviet Union


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We can't go to war with Vlad directly, but we can fight a proxy war for as long as the Ukrainians can fight and hold territory next to NATO. We can make him pay in blood, treasure and domestic political support, perhaps even drive him to the bargaining table. Stop his blitzkrieg in Ukraine and anything is possible, it depends on armor and close tactical air support, both have been blunted or negated by tactical western weapons











Kyiv residents say they're "not ready to give up" as they're given guns to help defend their city


The Defense Ministry has called on anyone over the age of 18 to help defend the capital, and the people of Kyiv are turning up in droves.




www.cbsnews.com






*Kyiv residents say they're "not ready to give up" as they're given guns to help defend their city *

_A commander at the center, who did not want to be identified, told CBS News that thousands of people had arrived to fight, but that many did not have any military experience. He said there were not enough guns to go around.

"Citizens of Kyiv are gathering here. They are receiving weapons here and guidelines how to run urban combat, how to provide medical first aid, and how to destroy Russians and take their weapons," he said._


----------



## printer (Feb 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What does that mean?


*Satellite images show more than three-mile-long Russian military column on roadway to Kyiv*
As Ukrainians continue to repel Russian advances around Kyiv, new satellite images show a more than 3-mile-long Russian military convoy is on a roadway that heads toward the capital city.

According to Maxar, the convoy was seen on satellite images on Sunday around 10:56 a.m. local time on the P-02-02 road near Ivankiv, which is about 40 miles (60 kilometers) northwest of the Ukrainian capital. The P-02-02 road goes toward Kyiv.

Maxar identified fuel and logistical trucks, in addition to tanks, infantry vehicles and self-propelled artillery moving in the convoy.








Satellite images show more than three-mile-long Russian military column on roadway to Kyiv


The two sides agree to meet at the Belarus border Monday, Ukrainian President Zelensky's office says, as Russian President Putin put nuclear forces on alert. Follow here for live news updates from the ground in Ukraine.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Kyiv residents say they're "not ready to give up" as they're given guns to help defend their city
> 
> 
> The Defense Ministry has called on anyone over the age of 18 to help defend the capital, and the people of Kyiv are turning up in droves.
> ...


Guns we've got, stingers and antitank weapons are the game changer.


----------



## printer (Feb 27, 2022)

*Ukraine claims successful drone attacks against Russian forces*
The Ukrainian military has claimed successful attacks by its Turkish-made force of drones against Russian forces.

On Sunday, the Armed Forces of Ukraine released footage showing the destruction of armor by a drone, and said it was carried out against a Russian BUK surface-to-air missile system.

Valerii Zaluzhnyi, the Armed Forces Commander-in-Chief, said the drone attack took place near the town of Malyn, 100 kilometers (about 62 miles) northwest of Kyiv.

The Ukrainian government began receiving the Bayraktar TB2 drones from Turkey last year.

*Largest aircraft in the world destroyed at Ukrainian air base*
The world's largest aircraft, the Antonov AN-225 Mriya, was destroyed by a Russian attack on an airport near Kyiv, according to the Ukraine government official Twitter account. 

Mriya, which translates to "dream," had been sitting in its hangar at a Ukrainian air base in Hostomel, which had been the site of intense clashes on Thursday when the Russian military took control of the airbase. 

Satellite images from Maxar Technologies show significant damage to part of the hangar in which the AN-225 is stored.

NASA's Fire Information for Resource Management System detected multiple fires at the airport, including at the hangar where the plane is stored. A fire took place at the hangar where the plane is kept and was detected at 11:13 a.m. on Sunday, according to the NASA data.

NASA obtained the fire data from a number of NOAA and NASA satellites.

It is not clear if the fires at the airport are the result of actual fires or explosions from military strikes.








Live updates: Russia invades Ukraine


The two sides agree to meet at the Belarus border Monday, Ukrainian President Zelensky's office says, as Russian President Putin put nuclear forces on alert. Follow here for live news updates from the ground in Ukraine.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Sativied (Feb 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What does that mean?


Lots of dead Russians and destroyed tanks and other vehicles. It means if Russia keeps failing like this Putin will go down in history as the worst commander in chief ever.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What does that mean?


It means you don't have shit like that backed up on roads for miles unless there's big trouble at the front of the column. Ukraine has an air force and napalm or a cluster bomb could make a real mess 3km long. It means weakness and gross military incompetence to me and the experts on TV. Jesus NATO would have wiped these assholes out in a heart beat, it would have been hog heaven (A10 warthog)!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 27, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Lots of dead Russians and destroyed tanks and other vehicles. It means if Russia keeps failing like this Putin will go down in history as the worst commander in chief ever.


I guess Russia is not as strong as people thought they were and Putin’s days are numbered.


----------



## topcat (Feb 27, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Might I suggest. View attachment 5093349


Thanks, I use flowers.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 27, 2022)

Cant Ukraine sign the NATO paperwork tomorrow at the meeting so they can join and then everyone can help now., militarily. It seems like everyone wants to help anyway so we should just do it . Why does signing a nato paperwork so important?


----------



## printer (Feb 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Cant Ukraine sign the NATO paperwork tomorrow at the meeting so they can join and then everyone can help now., militarily. It seems like everyone wants to help anyway so we should just do it . Why does signing a nato paperwork so important?


If they admitted Ukraine into Nato Russia would feel threatened and be provoked to attack.


Oh wait...


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 27, 2022)

topcat said:


> Thanks, I use flowers.


I fear it’s not working lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

*Putin puts Russia’s nuclear weapons on high alert - BBC News*





The Russian President Vladimir Putin has ordered his country’s strategic nuclear forces to high alert, as the Ukraine crisis escalates.


----------



## printer (Feb 27, 2022)

Good reads
*Russia’s Economy on the Brink of Crisis After Ukraine Attack*








Russia’s Economy on the Brink of Crisis After Ukraine Attack - The Moscow Times


Russia’s economy faces being plunged into a fresh economic crisis following Moscow’s move to start military action in Ukraine.




www.themoscowtimes.com






*Moscow braces for rouble to crash at least 25% as new sanctions hit*








Moscow braces for rouble to crash at least 25% as new sanctions hit


Russian currency expected to plunge in first day’s trading since Swift ban and ECB says state-owned Sberbank subsidiaries are set to collapse




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Sativied (Feb 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It means weakness and gross military incompetence to me and the experts on TV.


He definitely never played Dune II or Starcraft.

But then maybe if Putin says he‘s going for a blitzkrieg that’s exactly not what he’s doing. Maybe the young Russian soldiers who were told they were going on an exercise and the Chechens were calculated losses, expendables. I don’t know, can’t make sense of it.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I guess Russia is not as strong as people thought they were and Putin’s days are numbered.


I hope so, sure seems Putin‘s not very good at this. Which is worrying by itself. The worse it goes for him, the more he might escalate. A cornered cat makes weird jumps. I’m hoping there’s a Russian with a conscious who will take him out. But then, his generals and others in the government look like they had too much vodka since birth.


----------



## topcat (Feb 27, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I fear it’s not working lol.


They're working. I wanted to use the Peanuts reference.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

*Ukraine Invasion: Ukrainian soldiers hunt Russian saboteurs*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

*Ordinary Russians beginning to feel impact of recent sanctions | ABCNL*





ABC News’ Kyra Phillips speaks with ABC News’ foreign correspondent James Longman on reactions inside Russia to sanctions and their effect on the daily lives of Russians.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 27, 2022)

Sativied said:


> He definitely never played Dune II or Starcraft.
> 
> But then maybe if Putin says he‘s going for a blitzkrieg that’s exactly not what he’s doing. Maybe the young Russian soldiers who were told they were going on an exercise and the Chechens were calculated losses, expendables. I don’t know, can’t make sense of it.


It doesn’t make any sense.


Sativied said:


> I hope so, sure seems Putin‘s not very good at this. Which is worrying by itself. The worse it goes for him, the more he might escalate. A cornered cat makes weird jumps. I’m hoping there’s a Russian with a conscious who will take him out. But then, his generals and others in the government look like they had too much vodka since birth.


The worse things get for him the more dangerous he becomes. The CIA and MI6 do a lot of clandestine shit, there must be some way to get at the fucker.

Is Ted Cruz’s dad still alive?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 27, 2022)

Sativied said:


> He definitely never played Dune II or Starcraft.
> 
> But then maybe if Putin says he‘s going for a blitzkrieg that’s exactly not what he’s doing. Maybe the young Russian soldiers who were told they were going on an exercise and the Chechens were calculated losses, expendables. I don’t know, can’t make sense of it.
> 
> ...


Condoleezza Rice had some interesting things to say. She has met Putin many times.she hopes he Doesn’t try to connect Kaliningrad to Russia by going through the Baltic States. That would be article V violation.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 27, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Sure. Outlaw gangsterism while you’re at it: pirates and swindlers thrive on a diet of family and strangers. Outlawing communism won’t rid us of organized crime, a professional pirate class. Pretending it will is the same kind of ‘thinking’ that gave us the Orange Furious in the first place.
> 
> Pooti is not a ‘communist’ by any torture of meaning: he’s an autocratic snake with imperial pretensions and an inability to plan & pull off an invasion. He cares about his own aggrandizement, his own self - just like Trump, Cruz, Hawley, DeSantis, Abbot, Quarrelsome & the rest of these hijackers. They are birds of the same feather.


No it wont rid us of crime on all levels but it would limit the corp. influence of whats good for whom.
US Corporations in China need Putins Hydrocarbons.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/02/27/europe-germany-defense-russia-ukraine/












In Foreign Policy U-Turn, Germany Ups Military Spending and Arms Ukraine


Germany agrees to strengthen its military in the latest foreign policy about-face amid pressure from allies and horror at Russia’s attack on Ukraine.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

*Russian Aggression Against Ukraine | Ukraine Live Camera View #Ukraine #Kyiv*


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 27, 2022)

*The Ukrainian mechanic of a yacht owned by a Russian tycoon (who made his fortune supplying the Russian military) sabotaged and sank the yacht. "My boss is a criminal...I don't regret anything and I'd do it again," he said, upon turning himself in. 










Un marinero ucraniano hunde el yate de un magnate ruso en Mallorca porque “fabricaba bombas para el ejército de Rusia”


El Lady Anastasia es propiedad de Alexander Mijeev, que dirige una empresa que fabrica helicópteros para las tropas rusas.




www.larazon.es




*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

*Ukrainian Civilians Take Up Arms, ‘Refuse To Be Slaves to Russia’*





Everyday Ukrainians—from shoemakers to lawyers—are helping repel Russian troops as fighting continues for a fifth night. Terrell Jermaine Starr, host of the “Black Diplomats” podcast, is witnessing “fierce resistance” at a military checkpoint outside of Kyiv. He joins retired Army Colonel Jack Jacobs and MSNBC’s Alicia Menendez to discuss the threat from from alleged Russian saboteurs


----------



## Sativied (Feb 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The worse things get for him the more dangerous he becomes. The CIA and MI6 do a lot of clandestine shit, there must be some way to get at the fucker.


I keep hearing from people who lived in Russia or have family in Russia (on local tv, talkshows, interviews) that nobody in Moscow wants this war except their cult leader. Whoever gets to that fucker first might just get a thank you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

I'll bet there are tons of weapons flowing into Ukraine now and more in the days ahead, people can be trained in Stinger AA missiles and anti weapons in an hour, same for small arms. Many men have military experience and it is a country of 40 million people, around 10 million able bodied men at least and almost every one of the fuckers wants to fight to the death! They have a quarter million man military and lot's of reserves and irregulars, everyday they get more arms, ammunition and MREs (Meals Ready to Eat) a thousand stingers a day and perhaps other AA systems, medium range missiles to take out Russian weapons of mass destruction. I imagine Ukrainians are under going training now in Poland, they apparently have trained fighter pilots to give NATO planes to, that takes preparation.

If the Russians don't invade the western half of the country and cut off supplies, it will get real ugly for them as western arms flow in and troops are rotated out to train on advanced weapons systems as a pissed off NATO goes for broke. They've got Vlad's dick caught in a meat grinder now and they are gonna turn the crank as fast as they can. Some people are worth betting on and the Ukrainians look like the best bet I've seen for liberal democracy in a long time, NATO thinks so.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine Continues To Fend Off Russian Invasion*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

This seems appropriate for those in the Greek cultural world not far from Greece and in the ancient Greek world.
A Salute to Zelenskiy!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2022)

*A Team Of American And British Special Forces Veterans Are Preparing To Join Ukraine’s Fight Against Russia*








A Team Of American And British Special Forces Veterans Are Preparing To Join Ukraine’s Fight Against Russia


The 10 NATO-trained war veterans are taking up President Volodymyr Zelensky’s offer for people to join a new unit of foreign fighters for Ukraine.




www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *A Team Of American And British Special Forces Veterans Are Preparing To Join Ukraine’s Fight Against Russia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vlad's Vietnam, only the bear will be howling in pain if this goes on for weeks, much less years. What a difference several thousand Stinger and antitank weapons make, strips off helicopters and close tactical air support and blunts armored thrusts. The attitude of the people make all the difference and these folks have guts, there are 10 million fighting age men in Ukraine and every one of them is willing to die for their country, if we get them weapons and can keep supply routes open Vlad will be in deep trouble with his dick caught in the meat grinder and NATO cranking the handle. Some people are worth backing and these people will die with the weapons we give them in their hands with just rubble remaining, they are a good bet IMHO.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

Appoint Hilary Clinton to negotiate for NATO when Vlad is hurting so bad he has to come to the table, rub the fuckers nose in it! You just know NATO is sending weapons by the Convoy load to Ukraine ASAP, every weapon they get is more pain for Vlad. NATO is supplying intelligence that acts as a force multiplier the Russians can't make a move day or night without the Ukrainians and their NATO advisors knowing about it and countering it with ambushes and highly mobile forces.


----------



## shimbob (Feb 27, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Fort Ross (Russian: Форт-Росс), originally Fortress Ross (pre-reformed Russian: Крѣпость Россъ, tr. Krepostʹ Ross), is a former Russian establishment on the west coast of North America in what is now Sonoma County, California. It was the hub of the southernmost Russian settlements in North America from 1812 to 1841. It has been the subject of archaeological investigation and is a California Historical Landmark, a National Historic Landmark, and on the National Register of Historic Places. It is part of California's Fort Ross State Historic Park.


Really good scuba diving at Fort Ross Cove too, lovely spot, with good camping nearby.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> I have, when this whole shit story started, how's that atomic thread...js


Did you? Nice 1. I did say a few people not all. Lots of intelligent people on RIU.

The Marshall islands thread? I believe the bunker containing nuclear and maybe biological waste is still there and still leaking and the ocean is still lapping at its walls. So Id say badly. If only people cared as much about the Marshall islands as they do about Hillary's emails.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

To understand Putin, look to the fall of East Germany and the USSR


As the regime of his host nation fell in December 1989, Putin watched as emboldened crowds began to storm the headquarters of the secret police.




nypost.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

So much for the meeting in Belorussia! They were probably gonna try and snatch Zelenskiy anyway.









Live updates: US official: Belarus may join Ukraine invasion


A senior U.S. intelligence official says Belarus is expected to send troops into Ukraine as soon as Monday to fight alongside Russian forces that invaded Ukraine last week. Belarus has been providing support for Russia’s war effort, but so far has not taken a direct part in the conflict. The...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)

Neutral Swiss poised to freeze Russian assets - president


GENEVA (Reuters) -Swiss President Ignazio Cassis said on Sunday that it was "very probable" that neutral Switzerland would follow the European Union (EU) on Monday in sanctioning Russia and freezing Russian assets in the Alpine country. Cassis, interviewed on French-language Swiss public...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 27, 2022)

Always easier to defend than attack especially in large countries like Ukraine but even so Ukraine has done well so far. They have certainly bought more time than Putin would of thought. Perhaps he shouldn't of waited till the Olympics finished and went in a lot earlier. It's interesting that the old supply chain issue for an invading army is still an issue today.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

Ukrainian security forces fighting in Kiev vs marauders (civilians they handed out weapons to previously)

Looters



fireworks



Little less optimistic map

Kiev encircled









Kyiv’s mayor: ‘We are encircled’ but full of fight


“We show our character, our knowledge, our values," Vitali Klitschko said.




www.politico.com


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Oh so there are sane people here


There still are. Like Common sense it seems to be a shrinking asset. I blame Trump. It's made so many Americans so defensive, or its a millennial thing..idk.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

There is this weird amnesia where it comes to Americans and invading other countries. I mean it was just 6 months ago USA were chased out in humiliating manner out of Afghanistan (by the Taliban) which was invaded to liberate it from the very Taliban which USA created.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> There is this weird amnesia where it comes to Americans and invading other countries. I mean it was just 6 months ago USA were chased out in humiliating manner out of Afghanistan (by the Taliban) which was invaded to liberate it from the very Taliban which USA created.


t’s so great to see all the folk boycotting Russia after they invaded the Ukraine on a bullshit made up premise.
It reminds me of that time we all did the same thing to America when they invaded Iraq on a bullshit made up premise.
Oh, wait..


Just heard on the TV news that the US has sent in an assassination team to hit Putin. IDK if that's true or not but.....just but....( and no Hannibal its a Packer owned station not Murdoch ..)


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> There is this weird amnesia where it comes to Americans and invading other countries. I mean it was just 6 months ago USA were chased out in humiliating manner out of Afghanistan (by the Taliban) which was invaded to liberate it from the very Taliban which USA created.


I haven't forgotten Sept 11. nor have I forgotten the idiocy of invading Iraq. Nor have I forgotten that the Soviet Union invaded Afghanistan & withdrew after being mired in a long war. The US should have learned from the Soviet Union's mistake. I am also aware that even the Taliban are opposed to Russia's invasion. Psychopaths must be controlled. Putin is a psychopath that finally overstepped his boundaries. "You pushed my buttons. You know how to trigger me." is exactly what Putin has said and how he justifies abusing an entire country..You are going along with that ridiculousness but the world is reacting as it should.

The result of psychopaths achieving power is chaos and destruction. It doesn't matter the name of the psychopath, Putin, Erdogan, Trump, Duterte, Cheney, Orban,... We have a proliferation of them. Anyone defending this aggression can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> There is this weird amnesia where it comes to Americans and invading other countries. I mean it was just 6 months ago USA were chased out in humiliating manner out of Afghanistan (by the Taliban) which was invaded to liberate it from the very Taliban which USA created.


Chased? Please explain how they were chased? Then you can get to the humiliating part after. You seem to make a lot of noise but say nothing. Anyways, I’ll wait for your response.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> t’s so great to see all the folk boycotting Russia after they invaded the Ukraine on a bullshit made up premise.
> It reminds me of that time we all did the same thing to America when they invaded Iraq on a bullshit made up premise.
> Oh, wait..
> 
> ...


I'll be damned. We agree on something. Invading Iraq was BS. I wasn't aware of boycotts though. It didn't seem to work on the US.

The US won't send an assassination team. They don't need to. Russia is a mafia structure. The oligarchs will take care of Putin.


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> t’s so great to see all the folk boycotting Russia after they invaded the Ukraine on a bullshit made up premise.
> It reminds me of that time we all did the same thing to America when they invaded Iraq on a bullshit made up premise.
> Oh, wait..
> 
> ...


What would you have “us” do? And by us I mean every democratic country in the world that is joining in on the sanctions? Do you think it wise to defend militarily? I just don’t get what you feel should be done differently?


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Chased? Please explain how they were chased? Then you can get to the humiliating part after. You seem to make a lot of noise but say nothing. Anyways, I’ll wait for your response.


Now why in the world would you believe i would do that?



Budley Doright said:


> Ok got it. You’ve clarified and I now feel comfortable calling you a dick.


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Now why in the world would you believe i would do that?


Perfect response, just what I expected. Awww did I hurt your feels?


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

Intel Slava Z


As it was before, fellow partners, the distraught militarists of Western Europe, became suppliers of weapons for the people's militia of the DPR and LPR. Intermediaries - destroyed military personnel of the Armed Forces of Ukraine




t.me


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

Negotiations have begun


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 28, 2022)

and so it goes. The ignore list grows.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I haven't forgotten Sept 11. nor have I forgotten the idiocy of invading Iraq. Nor have I forgotten that the Soviet Union invaded Afghanistan & withdrew after being mired in a long war. The US should have learned from the Soviet Union's mistake. I am also aware that even the Taliban are opposed to Russia's invasion. Psychopaths must be controlled. Putin is a psychopath that finally overstepped his boundaries. "You pushed my buttons. You know how to trigger me." is exactly what Putin has said and how he justifies abusing an entire country..You are going along with that ridiculousness but the world is reacting as it should.
> 
> The result of psychopaths achieving power is chaos and destruction. It doesn't matter the name of the psychopath, Putin, Erdogan, Trump, Duterte, Cheney, Orban,... We have a proliferation of them. Anyone defending this aggression can go fuck themselves.


There is an amazing film about 9/11 that i haven't been able to forget:


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I'll be damned. We agree on something. Invading Iraq was BS.* I wasn't aware of boycotts though. It didn't seem to work on the US.*
> 
> The US won't send an assassination team. They don't need to. Russia is a mafia structure. The oligarchs will take care of Putin.


See the reading comprehension isn't there. Or maybe the sarcasm detector was taking a break


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

It's all Gretas fault.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497975596294361089


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> It's all Gretas fault.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497975596294361089


Fucking Greta! How dare she try and help save our planet. She left him no choice.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 28, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Fucking Greta! How dare she try and help save our planet. She left him no choice.


I thought it was Pelosi's fault. You know how women can be.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

The level of economic collapse in russia today will be epic, the shirtless midget will never leave his bunker, the paranoia will set in.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

TASS has been hacked—with ‘Putin Makes Us Lie’ message showing


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Looks like some of the shirtless midgets troll army has turned on him.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The Armed Forces of Ukraine have seized at least 7 Russian T-80 tanks today, well maybe 8 lol.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498027257293524992


Lol that is not a tank. However the guy chasing is wearing Adidas


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Wonder if the midget is using food tasters yet.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

The Russian ruble is now worth less than 1 U.S. cent.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't know how they are fucking up, but they are. The bottom line is Vlad is violating not just the UN charter, but multiple agreements to protect Ukraine's sovereignty. Ukraine gave up it nuclear weapons over one of those treaties.
> 
> Vlad just went to nuclear defcon 2, a sign of desperation and possible suicidal intent.


I ,WE, can only hope that if he gives THAT order,that sanity prevails,I firmly believe that Russians in those positions would refuse to carry out launches,they KNOW what that means for humanity as a whole and they also KNOW their leader is a lying criminal. I know that Russians are people just like us, they want to love their family and live life as do we and I'm counting on them to do the right thing as they know that Russia is not being threatened in that way.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

Well the good thing that came out of the invasion is that Covid-19 seems to be over, gone, no one mentioning it anymore just like that


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Turkey has officially recognized Russia's invasion of Ukraine as "war." This sets the path for Turkey to limit the path of Russian warships in the Black Sea via the Montreux Convention.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

All the Russian ships that were supposed to be moved to the black sea were already moved








Russian landing ships arrive in the Crimean port of Sevastopol


A Russian Navy's detachment of six landing ships made calling at the main base of the Black Sea Fleet, the city of Sevastopol, Crimea.




www.navyrecognition.com


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> t’s so great to see all the folk boycotting Russia after they invaded the Ukraine on a bullshit made up premise.
> It reminds me of that time we all did the same thing to America when they invaded Iraq on a bullshit made up premise.
> Oh, wait..
> 
> ...


Luke, my Aussie friend,#1 Australia didn't get hit on 9/11,factor in the paranoia from that and also it wasn't just WMD,Saddam violated the UN no fly zone agreements for years,he violated the spirit of the agreement flying helicopters to wipe out Kurds in the north no fly zone as well as bringing radars and SAMS into both southern and northern Iraq and started lighting up the air patrols over those areas. The Bush adm. FKD up and concentrated on WMD as a reason to go back,when in fact the UN violations were cause enough,plus the US admitted to finding no WMD and took the hit,how many other's would have planted WMD's to cover their asses.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Well the good thing that came out of the invasion is that Covid-19 seems to be over, gone, no one mentioning it anymore just like that


That's a good point,sometimes the media acts like a prostitute,chasing the newest misery like they chase the newest customer.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Release the Mueller report,all of it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497977266004844544


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

It’s official,Snake Island sailors are alive, Navy confirms.
They were taken prisoner by Russia.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Russia orders people and companies to sell 80% of their revenue in foreign currencies, forcing them to buy the ruble


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Reuters reports that the Bank of China's Singapore division has 'stopped financing deals involving Russian oil and Russian companies' 

But I thought they were allies lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498254610309468161


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Treasury announced that starting today US persons will be prohibited "from engaging in transactions with the Central Bank of the Russian Federation, the National Wealth Fund of the Russian Federation, and the Ministry of Finance of the Russian Federation...


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Russia is using cluster bombs on residential areas of Kyiv.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Putin has sent 400 mercenaries with the ‘Wagner Group’ - a Russian private paramilitary company - into Ukraine to track down and assassinate Zelensky.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 28, 2022)

Have just watched video's of captured Russians,many are teenagers,conscripts,stating they were lied to, they were told they were exercises,a few in late 20's also stated they don't want war and have families in Russia. Clearly their hearts are not into this,they look confused.Now I know when taken POW,coercion exists,but I think their thoughts are genuine and there is low morale for Putin's gambit,this could be the end of Putin.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Russia is using cluster bombs on residential areas of Kyiv.


On 30 November 2017, the Pentagon put off indefinitely their planned ban on using cluster bombs after 2018 









Cluster munition - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 28, 2022)

Pres. Xi,you might want to recalibrate your thoughts on supporting Vlad,you also might take note that shiny military equipment looks good in parades but without experienced,well trained troops,whose hearts are in the right place is what makes a strong efficient military,I'd say you should dial down the cockiness a notch or two.


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2022)

2h ago
*Russia's Gazprom says it is shipping gas via Ukraine*
Russian state gas company Gazprom said on Monday that it was shipping gas to Europe via Ukraine in line with customers' requests.
Another Russian pipeline, the Yamal-Europe route via Belarus and Poland, switched back into reverse mode on Sunday morning and continued delivering gas eastward to Poland from Germany at elevated levels on Monday morning, data from German network operator Gascade showed.
- Reuters


As I said, the world is still quietly buying gas from Russian.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

The U.S. Treasury has announced new restrictions on Russia’s Central Bank prohibiting any transactions by U.S. persons with the bank which they say effectively freezes their assets in the U.S.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> On 30 November 2017, the Pentagon put off indefinitely their planned ban on using cluster bombs after 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They haven't dropped one since 2009, and 2017 sounds like the work of the former president Stinky who is the shirtless midgets bottom.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

ANC said:


> 2h ago
> *Russia's Gazprom says it is shipping gas via Ukraine*
> Russian state gas company Gazprom said on Monday that it was shipping gas to Europe via Ukraine in line with customers' requests.
> Another Russian pipeline, the Yamal-Europe route via Belarus and Poland, switched back into reverse mode on Sunday morning and continued delivering gas eastward to Poland from Germany at elevated levels on Monday morning, data from German network operator Gascade showed.
> ...


Yeah and the Ukrainians are still transiting it without hiccups.
They might be fighting to the death but the profit margins need to be made


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Yeah and the Ukrainians are still transiting it without hiccups


Weirdest war ever...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 28, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> That's a good point,sometimes the media acts like a prostitute,chasing the newest misery like they chase the newest customer.


Someone needs to tell CNN the Russian invasion of Ukraine is no longer breaking news.

That being said, I miss hearing stories about anti-vaccine promoters dying from Covid.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

UK to create new “Registry of Foreign Entities” requiring anonymous buyers of real-estate over the past 20 years to disclose the name of true owner. Aimed at Putin’s oligarchs and money-laundering.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

Its like that war in Angola where Cubans with East German #advisors" were facing off South Africans fighting for whatever reason there


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

I would like this to be over within next 2 weeks so it won't affect the world cup qualifier play offs


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496848743412367360


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Weak troll


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Does it bother you that the shirtless midget likes to rape little boys, probably not.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

You aren't very good at this, maybe you can get a job being the midgets food taster.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I miss hearing stories about anti-vaccine promoters dying from Covid.


1 foot in the grave









Billionaire Accused of Anti-Vax Misinfo Now Reportedly Has COVID


GettyHe was an unvaxxed billionaire accused of spreading anti-vaccine misinformation. Now he reportedly has COVID.Clive Palmer, the 67-year-old Australian mining magnate and political provocateur, is battling both the coronavirus and pneumonia, according to unnamed sources cited by The...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> 1 foot in the grave
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, some good news.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> 1 foot in the grave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Fingers crossed.


covid+pneumonia+67= prognosis: negative


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Its like that war in Angola where Cubans with East German #advisors" were facing off South Africans fighting for whatever reason there


South Africa fought against the communists. I was in the first year where we didn't have to go to the army for 2 years upon leaving school.
But we had military training from about age 14.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

ANC said:


> South Africa fought against the communists. I was in the first year where we didn't have to go to the army for 2 years upon leaving school.
> But we had military training from about age 14.


It was automatic citizenship for anyone living 2 years or more in the country which meant automatic draft. I had matric exams in Klerksdorp 1985


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

"Well, either by evening or tomorrow, a huge “bag” will form in Left-Bank Ukraine, where up to 10 brigades of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, which are still in the Donbas region, will immediately fall. And just today, the northern line of defense of Kyiv collapsed."

press CC and choose to auto translate to English or whatever. (Ukrainian analyst : believe it or not)








Yuri Podolyaka: "The new monetary system of the world is almost complete"


"There is nothing eternal in this world, and the dollar system is as mortal as everything else",- says Ukrainian political and economic observer Yuriy Podolyaka. On his YouTube channel, he told about the weakening of the dollar and the... | Novye Izvestia



en.newizv.ru










and today

"The Russian army is concentrating on two main directions. The first and main goal is to encircle the main forces of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in Donbass and prevent them from getting out of the bag. The second goal is the blockade of Kyiv"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> "Well, either by evening or tomorrow, a huge “bag” will form in Left-Bank Ukraine, where up to 10 brigades of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, which are still in the Donbas region, will immediately fall. And just today, the northern line of defense of Kyiv collapsed."
> 
> press CC and choose to auto translate to English or whatever. (Ukrainian analyst: believe it or not)
> 
> ...


These are the traditional Blitzkrieg tactics of armored thrusts and envelopment, WW2 stuff, most of the Ukrainian forces will withdraw from the east to more defensible positions to the west. A western defensive zone would be best with short supply lines to NATO and a protracted costly war as more Ukrainian troops are trained and armed in Poland by the regiment. It will get very bloody for Vlad, in weeks the bear will be howling. Russia's military betrayed weakness, Stinger AA missiles strip off close tactical air support, essential for Blitzkrieg operations. Shoulder launched anti tank weapons blunt armored thrusts and destroy Russian APCs. This is the new reality of the modern battle field and these weapons made it possible, The Ukrainians have thousands of each and will get tens of thousands in the days and weeks ahead. This will be fatal to Vlad in the end.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Feb 28, 2022)

Putin is a piece of shit to his own army, they were told they are going to a military training amd woke up in war. They are even threatened if they don’t fight they will be killed 









”Mamă, ia-mă de aici! Omorâm oameni nevinovați!” Soldații ruși recunosc că au fost trimiși forțat în Ucraina


Serviciul ucrainean de securitate a făcut publică o filmare cu mai mulţi soldaţi ruşi capturaţi. Aceştia spun că au fost trimişi în Ucraina din ordinul ilegal al lui Vladimir Putin şi că armata rusă ucide civili.



www.antena3.ro





Try to translate it pls


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Someone needs to tell CNN the Russian invasion of Ukraine is no longer breaking news.
> 
> That being said, I miss hearing stories about anti-vaccine promoters dying from Covid.


Or the people in Kentucky ravaged by tornadoes,or the people still rebuilding from hurricanes,how are they making out,the media flocks to these peoples misery,then leaves when they are no longer fashionable,and don't get rid of your n95's just yet,I'm anticipating a rebound though I wish I could celebrate humanity's victory and put Covid in the rear view,I'm not that confident.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Or the people in Kentucky ravaged by tornadoes,or the people still rebuilding from hurricanes,how are they making out,the media flocks to these peoples misery,then leaves when they are no longer fashionable,and don't get rid of your n95's just yet,I'm anticipating a rebound though I wish I could celebrate humanity's victory and put Covid in the rear view,I'm not that confident.


well where i live covid-19 is officially over since 9/2


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Putin is a piece of shit to his own army, they were told they are going to a military training amd woke up in war. They are even threatened if they don’t fight they will be killed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell folks there to make fake stinger missiles from junk laying around, good enough to fool the Russians, it will limit their air mobility and tactical air. If the Russians or their agents see people with these fake missiles, it might keep air attack away. Turn a thousand stingers into ten thousand and spread them around.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> well where i live covid-19 is officially over since 9/2


Keep your N95, it works for nuclear fall out too!


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> well where i live covid-19 is officially over since 9/2



Good luck with your magical thinking, moron.


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Ruble has crashed into toilet paper territory or will when the banks open up, and the republicans are whining about inflation! What till the average Russian goes shopping next week!


There is a run on smart phones and other top end electronics because they know the price will go crazy.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

One of us is living in make believe land because if they encircle the best and strongest Ukrainian army (the one on DNPR front) are they going to grow wings and fly out?


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Good luck with your magical thinking, moron.











Sweden opens up to travel with no COVID passes required


Sweden took a big step this week towards moving to post COVID living, welcoming visitors from many countries with no requirement to show proof of vaccine.



www.lonelyplanet.com






so yeah no passes no masks life is normal and what is up with name calling whenever you get contradicted?


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As soon as we kick Russia off the security council . . . . . . .


You do realize all the permeant members have a veto, right?


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Russia is losing 10 soldiers for every 1 of Ukraines soldiers.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Sweden opens up to travel with no COVID passes required
> 
> 
> Sweden took a big step this week towards moving to post COVID living, welcoming visitors from many countries with no requirement to show proof of vaccine.
> ...


You are a moron for sure lol, please never get vaccinated or wear a mask.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Tell folks there to make fake stinger missiles from junk laying around, good enough to fool the Russians, it will limit their air mobility and tactical air. If the Russians or their agents see people with these fake missiles, it might keep air attack away. Turn a thousand stingers into ten thousand and spread them around.


this isn't Fallout 4


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> One of us is living in make believe land because if they encircle the best and strongest Ukrainian army (the one on DNPR front) are they going to grow wings and fly out?


No, drive or walk out, like I said their tanks and APCs full of conscripts with low moral will face thousands of Panzerfaust3, NLAWs, Javelins and RPG anti tank weapons. Thousands of Stinger and Stinger 2 AA missiles will ground Russian air power. These are early days comrade, NATO generals are advising them, NATO intelligence is informing them and acting as a force multiplier. They will withdraw to the west if they are in trouble, the fact that they aren't means they figure they have a chance. These tactics are well known and anticipated, holding the east of the country is not feasible in the long run, holding some cities and the western part will make the war long and bloody, it will only end when the last Russian leaves Crimea now.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> You are a moron for sure lol, please never get vaccinated or wear a mask.


At least im providing the source of my claims instead of just blurting our random garbage



captainmorgan said:


> Russia is losing 10 soldiers for every 1 of Ukraines soldiers.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> At least im providing the source of my claims instead of just blurting our random garbage


I'm half Swedish you village idiot, my homeland handled covid about as well as you would handle a IQ test, complete failure.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No, drive or walk out, like I said their tanks and APCs full of conscripts with low moral will face thousands of Panzerfaust3, NLAWs, Javelins and RPG anti tank weapons. Thousands of Stinger and Stinger 2 AA missiles will ground Russian air power. These are early days comrade, NATO generals are advising them, NATO intelligence is informing them and acting as a force multiplier. They will withdraw to the west if they are in trouble, the fact that they aren't means they figure they have a chance. These tactics are well known and anticipated, holding the east of the country is not feasible in the long run, holding some cities and the western part will make the war long and bloody, it will only end when the last Russian leaves Crimea now.


Yeah i can get why you would like this to happen: Ukraine fighting to the last man woman and child but only USA wants this outcome. Not the Ukies not the Russians not the Europeans.


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . This is an historical war not helped by the constant tampering and baiting of the US


Although only five days old, I guess you could say this is a historic war. But it is being helped by the US of A. We are sending arms and intel to the good guys.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Feb 28, 2022)

You guys why are so many fights on RIU? The world is full of these…i felt this too, just trying to give info and people not gonna say who start being rude. Whats the point?


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm half Swedish you village idiot, my homeland handled covid about as well as you would handle a IQ test, complete failure.


Yes but the Covid 19 antibodies were 85% in general population BEFORE Omnicron everyone has antibodies now. 
Since you are Swedish you can read this








Fortsatt ökning av antikroppar mot covid-19 under hösten — Folkhälsomyndigheten


Vaccinationerna mot covid-19 under hösten 2021 resulterade i en fortsatt ökning av andelen i befolkningen med antikroppar. Folkhälsomyndighetens undersökning i november och december 2021 visar att 85 procent av befolkningen då hade antikroppar mot covid-19.




www.folkhalsomyndigheten.se


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> You guys why are so many fights on RIU? The world is full of these…i felt this too, just trying to give info and people not gonna say who start being rude. Whats the point?


I have never said a bad word to anyone here but then again I am an adult


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

All immunity is


0potato0 said:


> Yes but the Covid 19 antibodies were 85% in general population BEFORE Omnicron everyone has antibodies now.
> Since you are Swedish you can read this
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you're stupid lol.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I have never said a bad word to anyone here but then again I am an adult


I wasn’t talking about you or anyone else…ofc we will all have different opinions on life, we have a saying here ,,the tone makes the music”


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

I'm not your special ed teacher mr potato head.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Yeah i can get why you would like this to happen: Ukraine fighting to the last man woman and child but only USA wants this outcome. Not the Ukies not the Russians not the Europeans.


It's the Ukrainians who are leading this fight and doing the fighting willingly. We will support them now, their courage and determination has inspired the west, particularly Europe. If they can hold the west of the country, we will supply them with modern arms and training for troops a regiment at a time, we are already supply fighter jets and have trained their pilots. Soon lethal drones will arrive and NATO has the place covered in drones now, Russia can't make an undetected move. Sure a lot of people might die, but they will die willingly with the weapons we give them in their hands, some people are worth betting on and we already have. NATO has got Vlad's cock in the meat grinder now and they are gonna crank the handle at highspeed, They will suck him in and grind him up.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I wasn’t talking about you or anyone else…ofc we will all have different opinions on life, we have a saying here ,,the tone makes the music”


Yeah but i believe just because you have an opinion different from mine it doesn't invalidate my entire existence


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Can you imagine how embarrassing it must be to have a shirtless midget on a shetland pony as your president.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Yeah but i believe just because you have an opinion different from mine it doesn't invalidate my entire existence


It depends on if you and your opinion, invade my country and try to steal my freedom, then I would end your existence, not just invalidate it.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

still doesn't matter because its just empty threats from some stoned guy on a forum on internet


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Cant Ukraine sign the NATO paperwork tomorrow at the meeting so they can join and then everyone can help now., militarily. It seems like everyone wants to help anyway so we should just do it . Why does signing a nato paperwork so important?


Ukraine is still years away from cleaning up all their messes enough to be allowed to join. They still have very bad corruption in their government. It's better than it was, but still a long way to go before joining NATO.


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Putin puts Russia’s nuclear weapons on high alert - BBC News*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Taking a page from the (stunningly unsuccessful) N. Korean playbook, Putin seems intent on creating his own Hermit Empire. Russia bars airlines from 36 countries, including European countries and Canada from flying to Russia


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

So you think placing missiles in Ukraine 5 minutes flight time to Moscow won't provoke a response from a country with 5000+ nuclear warheads. I think the Russians prefer to fight this war in Ukraine than the next in Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Condoleezza Rice had some interesting things to say. She has met Putin many times.she hopes he Doesn’t try to connect Kaliningrad to Russia by going through the Baltic States. That would be article V violation.


Not if we exhaust his army in Ukraine with a long war, the people are willing and courageous, they have inspired the EU and NATO to act. Popular support around the world and the reaction must be shocking for Russians, or soon will be. Poland appears to be going all in for the Ukrainians and Germany is going strong again and at their backs this time and not at their throats! This is a pivotal moment in history and it could be the beginning of the end for Vlad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Taking a page from the (stunningly unsuccessful) N. Korean playbook, Putin seems intent on creating his own Hermit Empire. Russia bars airlines from 36 countries, including European countries and Canada from flying to Russia


Vlad will need an iron curtain and buffer states, not possible in the modern world with the internet, the people of Russia have seen the big city lights and like it, there can be no going back. Vlad fears the EU, not NATO, once in the EU and if they can hold out in western Ukraine next to the Polish border they will be part of the EU one day and this war will not end until the Russians leave Crimea, the stakes just went up.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

Poland will annex the western Ukraine quicker than you can say WTF if given the chance it's their territory before ww2


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

they are called the *hyena of europe* for a reason


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

ANC said:


> I still don't know what he was thinking I mean he made Russians less popular than Jehova's witnesses.


And they were doing so well.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Why is it that whenever somebody suggests a peaceful way to stop hostilities in Ukraine that the US attack that point of view? Is that because the US want this war to happen? Possibly? Point in fact Macron has suggested ways to stop this war but the US attack his point of view. The Ukraine have the option of being neutral like Austria. It's not good enough that Europe negotiate peace, the US has to poo poo that and be in control of something that has nothing to do with them.


This post achieves a rarely-seen concentration of fail.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No, drive or walk out, like I said their tanks and APCs full of conscripts with low moral will face thousands of Panzerfaust3, NLAWs, Javelins and RPG anti tank weapons. Thousands of Stinger and Stinger 2 AA missiles will ground Russian air power. These are early days comrade, NATO generals are advising them, NATO intelligence is informing them and acting as a force multiplier. They will withdraw to the west if they are in trouble, the fact that they aren't means they figure they have a chance. These tactics are well known and anticipated, holding the east of the country is not feasible in the long run, holding some cities and the western part will make the war long and bloody, it will only end when the last Russian leaves Crimea now.


I'm shocked by the Russian military,thought they had recognized mistakes of past doctrine,still using conscripts?(was under impression that the Army had been professionalized),still using soldiers w/no regard for their lives(memories of the lead man has the rifle when he's killed the next man picks up the rifle)incredible,no progress made in night fighting,sending recon probes to be slaughtered(where are special forces?),communications? logistics?. The only thing I haven't seen is artillery lined up hub to hub Stalin style, perplexing that a country w/many brilliant minds and given a blueprint by the West's prior engagements is struggling in this manner,not that I'm complaining,I'd love to see Putin fail and for Russia to abandon it's present ways and come into the West's orbit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

injinji said:


>


Keep your N95 and hope you don't need to use it, because a nuked up mafia don ain't gonna dictate to NATO. Public support for the Ukrainians is immense and their leaders feel the same way, we are along for the ride on this one.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I'm shocked by the Russian military,thought they had recognized mistakes of past doctrine,still using conscripts?(was under impression that the Army had been professionalized),still using soldiers w/no regard for their lives(memories of the lead man has the rifle when he's killed the next man picks up the rifle)incredible,no progress made in night fighting,sending recon probes to be slaughtered(where are special forces?),communications? logistics?. The only thing I haven't seen is artillery lined up hub to hub Stalin style, perplexing that a country w/many brilliant minds and given a blueprint by the West's prior engagements is struggling in this manner,not that I'm complaining,I'd love to see Putin fail and for Russia to abandon it's present ways and come into the West's orbit.


I don't think that's what is happening now I haven't seen any troops walking infantry mostly deployed to hold positions not take them most work being done by armor and air forces. Every male in russia recieves 1 years military training plus more during their life these are not clueless recruits
The war is streamed live on telegram tiktok etc you can see for yourself.




__





Conscription in Russia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> . . . . . . . . . . believe it or not. . . . .


I'll go with not.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

injinji said:


> I'll go with not.


I provided a link just for you


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 28, 2022)

one thing i dont' understand is even if putin captures kyiv and installs a puppet gov't, who other than belarus and a few other countries will recognize it as legitimate? what purpose does that serve?


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not if we exhaust his army in Ukraine with a long war, the people are willing and courageous, they have inspired the EU and NATO to act. Popular support around the world and the reaction must be shocking for Russians, or soon will be. Poland appears to be going all in for the Ukrainians and Germany is going strong again and at their backs this time and not at their throats! This is a pivotal moment in history and it could be the beginning of the end for Vlad.


I agree,and the Germans have FINALLY woken up,as has the rest of Europe,they also realize that Biden or a Dem may not be the next US pres.and they better re-up on the defense spending. Putin had done a brilliant job prior to this blunder of pushing up to the line but not so far to have his sanity questioned,that presumption has been smashed to say the least. NATO was floundering about until Putin gifted them the laser focus of what the alliance is for.If this had happened 2 years ago? All I can say is I think another bullet has been dodged by the world as a whole.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> one thing i dont' understand is even if putin captures kyiv and installs a puppet gov't, who other than belarus and a few other countries will recognize it as legitimate? what purpose does that serve?


I don't think it will matter the gas will still flow through Ukraine


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> one thing i dont' understand is even if putin captures kyiv and installs a puppet gov't, who other than belarus and a few other countries will recognize it as legitimate? what purpose does that serve?


It makes the midget cuck feel safe.


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> So you think placing missiles in Ukraine 5 minutes flight time to Moscow won't provoke a response from a country with 5000+ nuclear warheads. I think the Russians prefer to fight this war in Ukraine than the next in Russia.


Sorry Zero potato. Zero. That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Hackers changed the call sign of Putin's luxury yacht to "FCKPTN" and to help identify it for sanctions.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I don't think it will matter the gas will still flow through Ukraine


if anything, it will speed up the EU switching to green energy.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 28, 2022)

injinji said:


> Sorry Zero potato. Zero. That doesn't make any sense.


putin should worry about poland more than ukraine IMO


----------



## amneziaHaze (Feb 28, 2022)

UN right now


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

injinji said:


> Sorry Zero potato. Zero. That doesn't make any sense.


Ok let's say Florida secedes from the USA because "reasons". Then it threatens to join Collective Security Treaty Organization because "reasons" what does USA do? Crush now or let it build up?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> one thing i dont' understand is even if putin captures kyiv and installs a puppet gov't, who other than belarus and a few other countries will recognize it as legitimate? what purpose does that serve?


You seem to be falling into the same loop I'm caught in. I keep looking for good logic in all of this. Nothing makes sense in that light. The best reason out there was provided by c licker. Putin felt provoked when his demand that NATO end support for Ukraine and agree to never do it again went unmet. Provocation turned to an escalation in demands that were unanswered which led to threats that had no effect and so of course he had to invade. I have a brother like that. I still don't understand but I can recognize it. Giving him what he wants is seen as weakness by that kind of person which only leads to more demands. From what I've seen the only thing that stops somebody like that is a blow so hard they are unable to do harm again.


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> putin should worry about poland more than ukraine IMO


The guys in charge there are mini poot-poots.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> putin should worry about poland more than ukraine IMO


Especially since the shirtless midget is responsible for the downing of that airliner with all the polish government officials aboard.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 28, 2022)

amneziaHaze said:


> UN right now


UN a few years ago is way better


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

Belarus joining the fight








/CIG/ Telegram | Counter Intelligence Global


Belarusian military column marked with red squares was recorded traveling along the M-10 highway in the Brest region, leaving Kobryn and heading towards Drahichyn.




t.me


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 28, 2022)

amneziaHaze said:


> UN right now


What's it like to think as small as you? 

Here's a speech worth listening to. Let me know if you need help with the big words.


----------



## topcat (Feb 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> It's all Gretas fault.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497975596294361089


Kids, huh? They're a handful.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

Some action from DNPR








Intel Slava Z


⚡They shelled on the liberated town Bugas and immediately received a response. For reference, Bugas is a kilometer to Volnovakha and the highway to Mariupol.




t.me


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Ok let's say Florida secedes from the USA because "reasons". Then it threatens to join Collective Security Treaty Organization because "reasons" what does USA do? Crush now or let it build up?


No, the part that doesn't make sense is that no one is putting missiles in Ukraine. It's just not happening.

As for Florida, I am in favor of us doing away with birthright citizenship and building a wall from Jacksonville to Pensacola. I wouldn't kick anyone out, but if you were to leave for whatever reason, if both of your parents were not born in Florida, you could not come back. Ten or twenty years of this, and we could get back to being livable.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> You seem to be falling into the same loop I'm caught in. I keep looking for good logic in all of this. Nothing makes sense in that light. The best reason out there was provided by c licker. Putin felts provoked when his demand that NATO end support for Ukraine and agree to never do it again. Provocation turned to an escalation in demands that were unanswered which led to threats that had no effect and so of course he had to invade. I have a brother like that. I still don't understand but I can recognize it. Giving him what he wants is seen as weakness by that kind of person which only leads to more demands. From what I've seen the only thing that stops somebody like that is a blow so hard they are unable to do harm again.


Its a shift in power that has caused the demands since USA navy can't go anywhere within 1000km of unstoppable russian zikron missiles which are by now on every submarine and most frigates


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Putin claims to be holding talks. Putin claims to be liberating Russians from eastern Ukraine. Yet right now Putin is bombing apartments in Kharkiv, eastern Ukraine’s largest city — killing dozens of Russian speaking civilians.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

injinji said:


> No, the part that doesn't make sense is that no one is putting missiles in Ukraine. It's just not happening.
> 
> As for Florida, I am in favor of us doing away with birthright citizenship and building a wall from Jacksonville to Pensacola. I wouldn't kick anyone out, but if you were to leave for whatever reason, if both of your parents were not born in Florida, you could not come back. Ten or twenty years of this, and we could get back to being livable.


I think this whole thing is about money. I could be wrong but no cheap Energy for Europe is good for the USA it makes its products competitive if the USA gets to dictate the price of liquid gas so its mission accomplished for USA already


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Its a shift in power that has caused the demands since USA navy can't go anywhere within 1000km of unstoppable russian zikron missiles which are by now on every submarine and most frigates


If poot-poot wants to find out what real war is like, he should just sink a US Navy ship.

Extra credit if you can name the second largest air force in the world.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

In every simulation the US Navy has run against zircons the ships were sunk


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Do you think you've convinced anybody that the shirtless midget is the victim lol.


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I think this whole thing is about money. I could be wrong but no cheap Energy for Europe is good for the USA it makes its products competitive if the USA gets to dictate the price of liquid gas so its mission accomplished for USA already


But Zero potato. Zero, we were talking about folks putting missiles in Ukraine. Please explain that.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

I heard russia has a hypersonic potato gun fueled with vodka, it sounds very scary.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> well where i live covid-19 is officially over since 9/2


no, the response is abandoned....covid will be over when it decides to be over....


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

In my bathtub simulation, the midgets navy loses.


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> In every simulation the US Navy has run against zircons the ships were sunk


Zero potato. Zero, so you are saying you don't know the second largest air force in the world? OK, I'll go ahead and tell you. It's the US Navy. A close 2nd to the USAF.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

Yeah i have seen the video


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> There still are. Like Common sense it seems to be a shrinking asset. I blame Trump. It's made so many Americans so defensive, or its a millennial thing..idk.


Or just the fact that we have had a foreign military attacking our citizens for the better part of a decade.



Lucky Luke said:


> Always easier to defend than attack especially in large countries like Ukraine but even so Ukraine has done well so far. They have certainly bought more time than Putin would of thought. Perhaps he shouldn't of waited till the Olympics finished and went in a lot earlier. It's interesting that the old supply chain issue for an invading army is still an issue today.


I would have thought it would be 'Perhaps he shouldn't have attacked at all'. But I guess it is all a matter of perspective.

Seven more pages to go in this thread though, so I am sure there is a lot more bullshit posted.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Russia has lost 7 nuclear subs in their history,one of them sunk twice, the scariest part of a russian nuclear sub is serving on one.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2022)

well well well.....looks like the swiss are getting off they're neutral stance....

“The Swiss Federal Council has decided today to fully adopt EU sanctions,” Cassis said during a news briefing. “It is an unparalleled action of Switzerland, who has always stayed neutral before.”


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> One of us is living in make believe land because if they encircle the best and strongest Ukrainian army (the one on DNPR front) are they going to grow wings and fly out?


putin has limited resources...he can only extend them so far. we aren't even done placing sanctions yet, and already the ruble is in the toilet, their stock market has crashed, and people are buying up everything they can get their hands on while their money still has more value than the toilet paper they're trying to buy with it...
if he does succeed in occupying Ukraine long term, the EU will continue to refuse to do business with them, while moving closer and closer to a green power grid, which means they will have little use for russia's oil and lng...and as far as russia developing hydrogen as an export like they were working on? good lucvk finding equipment to buy, and anyone to buy the hydrogen you do manage to produce...
this is not a smart move on putin's part, and things will NOT just go back to normal after a while...this is the world's chance to get rid of a mad man who has much more influence than he should ever have been allowed to develop, i don't see the rest of the world's leaders just walking away and letting him do this shit again...russia is getting crippled over this, and it's all putin's fault
do us all a favor, the next time you go to his office to get your check for being one of the worst trolls ever, just shoot the fucker in the face as he's handing you your bag of bloody rubles


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Dry dock fires and accidents are where the russians excel in their navy expertise.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> this isn't Fallout 4


https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=fake+planes+fool+germany+in+ww2

too many instances to list them seperately...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> At least im providing the source of my claims instead of just blurting our random garbage


most of the sources for your claims are suspect, to be generous....


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Dry dock fires and accidents are where the russians excel in their navy expertise.


You really do need lifers to be at least 1/4 of your navy. When your life depends on knowing how to run a ship, it's good to have some folks who know how to run a ship.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> most of the sources for your claims are suspect, to be generous....


Every source is suspect at times like this It's all propaganda from every side


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 28, 2022)

injinji said:


> No, the part that doesn't make sense is that no one is putting missiles in Ukraine. It's just not happening.
> 
> As for Florida, I am in favor of us doing away with birthright citizenship and building a wall from Jacksonville to Pensacola. I wouldn't kick anyone out, but if you were to leave for whatever reason, if both of your parents were not born in Florida, you could not come back. Ten or twenty years of this, and we could get back to being livable.


without Florida, where would the US get all the crazy stories about "Florida man"????? lol. alwasy some nutballs down that way.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> well well well.....looks like the swiss are getting off they're neutral stance....
> 
> “The Swiss Federal Council has decided today to fully adopt EU sanctions,” Cassis said during a news briefing. “It is an unparalleled action of Switzerland, who has always stayed neutral before.”


think of all the dirty russian money hidden in geneva?


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Watch out for the florida face eating meth heads.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> This post achieves a rarely-seen concentration of fail.


He’s one of those Aussie jenius’


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> think of all the dirty russian money hidden in geneva?


i know, there has to be at least a trillion dollars hidden there....

i say take it and give it to Ukrainians for reperations and to rebuild......imo


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Yeah i can get why you would like this to happen: Ukraine fighting to the last man woman and child but only USA wants this outcome. Not the Ukies not the Russians not the Europeans.


how do you come to the conclusion that the us wants all Ukrainians to fight to the death? that's just about the most fucking ignorant thing you've said yet....we wouldn't mind if all the russians in Ukraine fought to the death...really, we wouldn't mind if they just fucking died, conveniently, in one big pile....the u.s. has no intention of taking over Ukraine, we already have pretty fair relations with them, and they'll only be better after this fucking disastrous murder spree perpetrated by putin. i think the only Ukrainians russia gives a fuck about are the ones who want russian citizenship, the rest of the Ukrainians are just vermin in the way of the rebirth of mother russia...the syphilitic whore who gave birth to putin to begin with


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2022)

i knew there was a reason i put potato head on iggy.....


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

Because USA cares about USA and that's it


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Watch out for the florida face eating meth heads.


The wire stripping variety hit my cousin's place last weekend. (she will be my neighbor when she moves in her trailer) A year or so ago they stole a stove or something like that. Other than meth head crime, we have very little. But folks are getting mad at the local sheriff.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

If you want to cripple the Russian economy, then nothing drains a treasury like a conventional war. They have that war in the Ukraine and if the Ukrainians can hold the west of the country with NATO supplies and support this war will be long and very costly. I figure the stakes have gone up or will, now it will not end for Russia until the last Russian soldier leave Crimea and the contested provinces. Ukraine has ten million fighting aged men and they are motivated, soon mere defense will not be enough and the Russians in occupying areas will go through Hell and commit humanitarian atrocities. This war could be the beginning of the end for Vlad and the collapse of authoritarian régimes in other places too. It will cut off Russian interference in western politics for sure and make their allies run for cover.


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Because USA cares about USA and that's it


Just like Zero potato. Zero cares for the Motherland. Not strange at all.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how do you come to the conclusion that the us wants all Ukrainians to fight to the death? that's just about the most fucking ignorant thing you've said yet....we wouldn't mind if all the russians in Ukraine fought to the death...really, we wouldn't mind if they just fucking died, conveniently, in one big pile....the u.s. has no intention of taking over Ukraine, we already have pretty fair relations with them, and they'll only be better after this fucking disastrous murder spree perpetrated by putin. i think the only Ukrainians russia gives a fuck about are the ones who want russian citizenship, the rest of the Ukrainians are just vermin in the way of the rebirth of mother russia...the syphilitic whore who gave birth to putin to begin with


There is running water and electricity and cell coverage in Kiev: you have bigger chance of being killed by lunatics that were given weapons right now than the russians


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> think of all the dirty russian money hidden in geneva?


I hear the oligarchs and wealthy Russians are in a panic about it and freaking out bigly. The money might end up being given to the Ukrainians as compensation and to help finance the war of their liberation!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Yeah but i believe just because you have an opinion different from mine it doesn't invalidate my entire existence


i could give a shit less what you believe, as long as your beliefs don't cause harm to anyone...
when you come to a forum, "a place, meeting, or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged.
"it will be *a forum for* consumers to exchange their views on medical research" you express your ideas, and react to the ideas of others...some people will react favorably, and some will react unfavorably...some will be polite, and some will call you every name they know and a few they make up on the spot...deal with it, or find another hobby, no one here is going to be sympathetic if you start melting, snowflake


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Because USA cares about USA and that's it


They do now and more importantly so do NATO and the EU


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> There is running water and electricity and cell coverage in Kiev: you have bigger chance of being killed by lunatics that were given weapons right now than the russians


you assume they're giving lunatics weapons? how did you reach that conclusion? did they open the doors to the mental institutions?
seems like the largest group of armed lunatics i see are all wearing russian army uniforms


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 28, 2022)

My only advice is follow the war on Tik tok telegram etc those videos posted by people that are in the thick of it from their windows tell a different, raw, unfiltered story. Copy paste the comments and google translate them. It's evening here i bid you good night


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Feb 28, 2022)

Every country cares about its own country and own people, its common sense. I live near the war and really don’t want USA to make a move, it will make everything worse. There are times you can do something, and times when you can’t. When all nuclear weapons are towards nato countries you can’t go with the head first just for the eyes of the public or to seem like they did something


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> My only advice is follow the war on Tik tok telegram etc those videos posted by people that are in the thick of it from their windows tell a different, raw, unfiltered story. Copy paste the comments and google translate them. It's evening here i bid you good night


If you are in Ukraine I can see why you are worried, someone might necklace you as a Russian sympathizer. You are on the wrong side of history comrade and it will show soon.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2022)

The Ruble is down a skosh.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Poland will annex the western Ukraine quicker than you can say WTF if given the chance it's their territory before ww2


i'd rather they have it than russia. they would at least give their citizens the freedom to vote in fair elections


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> they are called the *hyena of europe* for a reason


they aren't called that here...that's reserved for russia


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Feb 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The Ruble is down a skosh.


Right, -30% to dollar


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Every country cares about its own country and own people, its common sense. I live near the war and really don’t want USA to make a move, it will make everything worse. There are times you can do something, and times when you can’t. When all nuclear weapons are towards nato countries you can’t go with the head first just for the eyes of the public or to seem like they did something


Popular support in western Europe and America is HUGE and that will translate into political support and then into military aid and support. Moldavia might be in the middle of it and is Vlad's next target after Ukraine, so it might be best for you if the Ukrainians hold the western half of their country. All of Europe has visceral memories of invasion and occupation and I think that might have a bit to do with the current situation and attitudes too.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Well the good thing that came out of the invasion is that Covid-19 seems to be over, gone, no one mentioning it anymore just like that


Sounds truthy, but still false.

Washington Post main page:


AP news Main page:




CCGNZ said:


> That's a good point,sometimes the media acts like a prostitute,chasing the newest misery like they chase the newest customer.


Just because something _feels_ true, doesn't mean that it is.

I do agree about the fear porn with national news since 9/11. It is a direct line from this to Trump's constant ability to own the daily news cycle while he was POTUS, and right wing 'news' entertainment delivers a constant hate boner.



0potato0 said:


> On 30 November 2017, the Pentagon put off indefinitely their planned ban on using cluster bombs after 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Putin's puppet Trump gave him a early present for helping him cheat to win the 2016 election?



AntoMaria7 said:


> You guys why are so many fights on RIU? The world is full of these…i felt this too, just trying to give info and people not gonna say who start being rude. Whats the point?


Putin militarized trolling for the last decade mainly. They are endless. And ignoring it doesn't make it go away unfortunately.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498313968724713482


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2022)

Got love the guys, gals in the cyber arena......


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2022)

So he's stalled..what to do? what to do?


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Thread by @edwardfishman on Thread Reader App


@edwardfishman: The US just unveiled the details of its sanctions against the Central Bank of Russia. Bottom line: This is close to the most ambitious form that this action could take. Here's my initial analysis ()...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> So he's stalled..what to do? what to do?


pretty much, people are saying he's already used 75% of the fighting force he brought up. There is also report of Russians defecting, and leaving they military hardware as well


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

Not that effective against modern armor, but work well for supply trucks and fuel tankers of the logistical tail, a moral booster and a mime that is worth lot's of anti tank weapons from the west.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Got love the guys, gals in the cyber arena......


Everyone was worried but that didn't take long..now how long before oligarchi and citizens 'move on him like a bitch.'


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> So he's stalled..what to do? what to do?


Go into his bunker and shoot himself in the head.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> pretty much, people are saying he's already used 75% of the fighting force he brought up. There is also report of Russians defecting, and leaving they military hardware as well


Is he a Minute Man?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not that effective against modern armor, but work well for supply trucks and fuel tankers of the logistical tail, a moral booster and a mime that is worth lot's of anti tank weapons from the west.
> 
> View attachment 5093672


What are the ingredients? I can make a bomb with two ingredients.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Moscow exchange has stopped trading till after march 5th.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I don't think it will matter the gas will still flow through Ukraine


this is about resurrecting the ussr as much as it's about oil...and that fucking Frankenstien's monster will never walk again, the world will see to it, if they have to turn russia into a sheet of radioactive glass to do it, and deal with the fallout...literally


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Is he a Minute Man?


that i do not know...lol.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> What are the ingredients? I can make a bomb with two ingredients.


i do know the ingredients, but i'm not gonna say.....

i will say this, they are effective.....these guys know


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> What are the ingredients? I can make a bomb with two ingredients.


Gasoline and a glass bottle with a rag, adding crushed up dissolved Styrofoam turns it into Napalm and that sticks to shit while burning.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Ok let's say Florida secedes from the USA because "reasons". Then it threatens to join Collective Security Treaty Organization because "reasons" what does USA do? Crush now or let it build up?


ok, let's say russia is trying to flatly steal a neighboring country...not their resources, but the actual, entire country, for "reasons"...what will the rest of the world do? crush it, or let it build up?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Because USA cares about USA and that's it


What does that have to do with Putin's decision to invade its neighbor country? This was Putin's decision. It's Putin's war. The Russian people don't seem to be united in their support either. The arrest tally of people defying Putin's orders to stay home instead of go out and protest is over 3000 now. If this continues, he will be at war with the Russian people too. No wonder he's holding most of his forces in reserve. 

But I do agree that Biden is acting in the best interests of the people of the US. So, guilty as charged. It has no bearing on what Putin decided to to. 
How is Putin's invasion of Ukraine in the best interests of the Russian people? Answer me that.


----------



## Dorian2 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Belarus joining the fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more jackals coming to try to get in on the kill the mangy russian cur dogs are failing at....belarus should just remember, they have to live with the rest of us after this shit is over...and they won't be fucking welcome....just like russia...if it survives this, they will be fucking pariahs, doomed to being ignored until they have to be beaten back behind their own borders...again


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Russian oil & gas firm Surgutneftegaz has failed to attract any bidders for two cargoes of 100,000 tonnes of Russian Urals crude from Russian Baltic Sea ports. 

Uh oh.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Feb 28, 2022)

A few minutes ago the bombs above kiev were huge…so the negotiations didn’t go the way putin hoped


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Right, -30% to dollar


So what are your plans with that cute baby you posted?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> In every simulation the US Navy has run against zircons the ships were sunk


Paper victories don't mean shit.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> A few minutes ago the bombs above kiev were huge…so the negotiations didn’t go the way putin hoped


We're knocking out his supplies and blowing up fuel so he can't move. They're all standing around no bullets or fuel made only 3 miles yesterday.

Turns out those tanks need a lot of fuel..who knew?


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Popular support in western Europe and America is HUGE and that will translate into political support and then into military aid and support. Moldavia might be in the middle of it and is Vlad's next target after Ukraine, so it might be best for you if the Ukrainians hold the western half of their country. All of Europe has visceral memories of invasion and occupation and I think that might have a bit to do with the current situation and attitudes too.


I know ukraine is helped now, i was just trying to say for the ones that say ‘usa cares only about usa’ that a war is not that easy like commenting in this forum. Also, i’m from romania, a nato country, and know from last 20 years what a direct help from usa would mean faaar more dangerous even for ukrainains. They are resisting and can even win if it continues like this, but in the case of a nuvlear response…it’s end game


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Apple Pay and Google Pay no longer work on Moscow's metro system.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Feb 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> We're knocking out his supplies and blowing up fuel so he can't move. They're all standing around no bullets or fuel made only 3 miles yesterday.
> 
> Turns out those tanks need a lot of fuel..who knew?


The russian soldiers are also starving and asking for fuel around)) it’s lame


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Feb 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> So what are your plans with that cute baby you posted?


Not really sure what you’re talking about


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Apple Pay and Google Pay no longer work on Moscow's metro system.


Young people in Russia are gonna be pissed at being cut off from the modern world and having their devices turned into bricks. Wait a month and you will hear the howls. Better the fight for liberal democracy is fought in the Ukraine than America, they have the stomach for it and if they win it might finish off Vlad. He's trapped now, can't leave and will be ground down.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Because USA cares about USA and that's it


yeah, that's why we're supporting a country that is basically strategically useless to us, in an area we don't operate in without an invitation to do so...because we don't give a fuck about anyone but ourselves....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, that's why we're supporting a country that is basically strategically useless to us, in an area we don't operate in without an invitation to do so...because we don't give a fuck about anyone but ourselves....


They would be a rich haul for the EU with lot's of resources, in a few years their economy would explode in prosperity while the average Russian lives like shit. The dictators in the Kremlin and Minsk know this has now turned into a fight for their survival, they really fear the EU, not NATO. America would be best served to have this fight for liberal democracy in Ukraine, if they win it will take out the keystone of totalitarianism at a stroke and remove a major impediment to world peace and progress.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, that's why we're supporting a country that is basically strategically useless to us, in an area we don't operate in without an invitation to do so...because we don't give a fuck about anyone but ourselves....


The way this is going down it almost looks like some brain in the CIA planned it and drove Vlad to it like a chess piece on a board...


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498343849273425921


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The way this is going down it almost looks like some brain in the CIA planned it and drove Vlad to it like a chess piece on a board...


no...i don't see any real planning behind this. i think putin thought he would show his ass and everyone would rush to placate him...but the world is tired of stroking putin's ego, and are more than ready to put a foot up his ass.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

FIFA and UEFA suspend Russia from international soccer.


----------



## printer (Feb 28, 2022)

*Gordon Chang: 'China Is Financing the Russian Push on Ukraine'*
Vladimir Putin and China's Xi Jinping made economic and strategic connections that are ultimately feeding Russia's invasion into Ukraine and helping Putin's increasingly isolated economy lean on China to subsist, according to far east expert Gordon Chang.

"Just a few hours before the Olympics started, China and Russia announced their oil and gas deals — $117.5 billion," Chang told Sunday's "The Cats Roundtable" on WABC 770 AM-N.Y. "Also, in the last few days they announced a coal deal — 100 million metric tons of Russian coal for China. China is financing the Russian push on Ukraine.

"It's not just the petroleum and commodity dollars; it's also providing access to an alternate financial system," Chang added to host John Catsimatidis.

Also, China has lifted restrictions on the importing of Russian wheat, which "further helps Russia finance is invasion of Ukraine," Chang told Sunday's "Wake Up America" on Newsmax.

"Although it might have some second thoughts about what it is doing, it is still supporting the Russians to the hilt," Chang told host Carl Higbie.

Beijing had designs on taking Taiwan, but seeing this Russian invasion "not be successful" has Beijing perhaps looking to "distance itself from Russia," Chang added to Higbie.

"Because if this invasion fails, then it puts Beijing in a very bad light," he said, noting NATO allies activating its response force is signaling to China that similar actions will be taken if it made a move on Taiwan.

Still, Xi's position on Taiwan has not changed, save for perhaps "timing," Chang added to Higbie.

Ultimately, Chang told Catsimatidis, the Biden administration has been too soft on both China and Russia to date, two countries President Joe Biden and his son Hunter Biden have had close ties to.

"We know that China is supporting Russia," Chang said. "So the question is: Are we going to go after China for backfilling sanctions that we will impose on Russia? I'm not sure that the Biden administration will move in time. It will repeat a mistake."








Gordon Chang: 'China Is Financing the Russian Push on Ukraine'


Vladimir Putin and China's Xi Jinping made economic and strategic connections that are ultimately feeding Russia's invasion into Ukraine and helping Putin's increasingly isolated economy lean on China to subsist, according to far east expert Gordon Chang.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## Sativied (Feb 28, 2022)

Dutch and Danish larpers joining Ukrainian Foreign Legion. Zelensky surprised by the high amount of foreign civilians willing to join.

Putin’s been in isolation for two years, scared of covid. Perhaps his biggest mistake is underestimating the fact people all over the world are bored out of their minds too after two years pandemic and can use a punching bag. Bad time to start a war Putin.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

There is another military column over 17 miles long about 30 miles outside Kyiv, that sure would make a nice target.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no...i don't see any real planning behind this. i think putin thought he would show his ass and everyone would rush to placate him...but the world is tired of stroking putin's ego, and are more than ready to put a foot up his ass.


I dunno for sure, but shit has been happening since Joe has been POTUS and I figure he unleashed the CIA on their asses. The American intelligence community has been crying tears of rage while Trump was POTUS and America betrayed and humiliated. Someone might have presented Joe with a menu of options and after what the Russians did to America, this could be the result. They are pretty media savvy and sophisticated, probably ran multiple simulations etc. Perhaps we have been giving the Ukrainians more support and weapons than the pubic realizes, if Vlad didn't move now, he never could. How else could America which now controls about 20% of the world economy bring global sanctions to bear? Do you think the attitude of the Ukrainian people was unknown to the CIA?

This can take Vlad out at a stroke and fuck Russia back to sense, change in Russia is always top down and Vlad might "retire" for heath reasons or eat a bullet. I figure the stakes will increase to include the Crimea soon, we want this war to continue for as long as Vlad is in power. Nothing drains a treasury like conventional war and Russia will be on the ropes financially. Remember when the Brits, French and Israel attacked Egypt in the 50's and America pulled the plug on neo colonialism cause they held the purse strings? They went home with their tails tucked between their legs and Canada provided UN peace keepers to get their asses outta a jam.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

BP and Shell are cutting ties and leaving russia, will the rest follow.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 28, 2022)

Some of the oligarchs are now calling for peace.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

The UK is asking ports not to provide access to any Russian flagged, registered, owned, controlled, chartered or operated vessels.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Some of the oligarchs are now calling for peace.


I bet they are lol.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 28, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Dutch and Danish larpers joining Ukrainian Foreign Legion. Zelensky surprised by the high amount of foreign civilians willing to join.
> 
> Putin’s been in isolation for two years, scared of covid. Perhaps his biggest mistake is underestimating the fact people all over the world are bored out of their minds too after two years pandemic and can use a punching bag. Bad time to start a war Putin.


He seems to be out of touch with his military too. They weren't ready for the invasion. His reputation as a spy is was blown apart along with supply trucks. It appears that he didn't know the capabilities of Ukrainian defense or the solidarity of NATO. 

Agree that Putin is on a hair trigger but he needs his military to pull that trigger when he orders it. How much control does he have?


----------



## printer (Feb 28, 2022)

*Two of Russia's billionaires call for peace in Ukraine*
Two Russian billionaires, Mikhail Fridman and Oleg Deripaska, called for an end to the conflict triggered by President Vladimir Putin's assault on Ukraine, with Fridman calling it a tragedy for both countries' people.

Billionaire Fridman, who was born in western Ukraine, told staff in a letter that the conflict was driving a wedge between the two eastern Slav peoples of Russia and Ukraine who have been brothers for centuries.

"I was born in Western Ukraine and lived there until I was 17. My parents are Ukrainian citizens and live in Lviv, my favorite city," Fridman wrote in the letter, excerpts of which Reuters saw.

"But I have also spent much of my life as a citizen of Russia, building and growing businesses. I am deeply attached to the Ukrainian and Russian peoples and see the current conflict as a tragedy for them both."

Russian billionaire, Oleg Deripaska, used a post on Telegram to called for peace talks to begin "as fast as possible."

"Peace is very important," said Deripaska, who is the founder of Russian aluminum giant Rusal, in which he still owns a stake via his shares in its parent company En+ Group.

On Feb. 21, Deripaska said there would not be a war.

Washington imposed sanctions on Deripaska and other influential Russians because of their ties to Putin after alleged Russian interference in the 2016 U.S. election, which Moscow denies.

Russia's so-called oligarchs, who once exercised significant influence over then-president Boris Yeltsin in the 1990s, are facing economic chaos after the West imposed severe sanctions on Russia over Putin's invasion of Ukraine.

Putin, after consulting his security council of senior officials, said he ordered the special military operation to protect people, including Russian citizens, from "genocide" - an accusation the West calls baseless propaganda.

The Ukrainian president's office said negotiations between Kyiv and Moscow would be held at the Belarusian-Ukrainian border.

"This crisis will cost lives and damage two nations who have been brothers for hundreds of years," Fridman said.

"While a solution seems frighteningly far off, I can only join those whose fervent desire is for the bloodshed to end. I’m sure my partners share my view."

One of Fridman's long-term partners, Pyotr Aven, attended a meeting at the Kremlin with Putin and 36 other major Russian businessmen last week, the Kremlin said.

Another Moscow billionaire told Reuters on condition of anonymity that the war was going to be a catastrophe.

"It is going to be catastrophic in all senses: for the economy, for relations with the rest of the world, for the political situation," the billionaire said.

The billionaires who gathered for a meeting with Putin in the Kremlin on Thursday were silent, he said.

"Businessmen understand very well the consequences. But who is asking the opinion of business about this?"








Two of Russia's billionaires call for peace in Ukraine


Two Russian billionaires, Mikhail Fridman and Oleg Deripaska, called for an end to the conflict triggered by President Vladimir Putin's assault on Ukraine, with Fridman calling it a tragedy for both countries' people.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> There is another military column over 17 miles long about 30 miles outside Kyiv, that sure would make a nice target.


It would be hog heaven, perhaps we should give the Ukrainians a few A10 Warthogs. American pilots must be drooling over the satellite and drone photos, just one loaded up with cluster munitions and Napalm would make an incredible mess on the ground. As it is Molotov cocktails are hard on their supply columns as they by pass local resistance and leave their largely un guarded supply tails to partisan attacks by highly motivated citizens.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

printer said:


> *Two of Russia's billionaires call for peace in Ukraine*
> Two Russian billionaires, Mikhail Fridman and Oleg Deripaska, called for an end to the conflict triggered by President Vladimir Putin's assault on Ukraine, with Fridman calling it a tragedy for both countries' people.
> 
> Billionaire Fridman, who was born in western Ukraine, told staff in a letter that the conflict was driving a wedge between the two eastern Slav peoples of Russia and Ukraine who have been brothers for centuries.
> ...


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

ANC said:


>


They must take steppes to survive.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It would be hog heaven, perhaps we should give the Ukrainians a few A10 Warthogs. American pilots must be drooling over the satellite and drone photos, just one loaded up with cluster munitions and Napalm would make an incredible mess on the ground. As it is Molotov cocktails are hard on their supply columns as they by pass local resistance and leave their largely un guarded supply tails to partisan attacks by highly motivated citizens.


I wonder how that deal Moscow Mitch had about an Aluminum smelter in his state is going with Oleg Deripaska now!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2022)

oh Putin is gonna shit about this:::









Zelensky signs EU membership application


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on Monday signed a membership application formally requesting that Ukraine join the European Union (EU) amid a Russian invasion of his country.Andriy Syb…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh Putin is gonna shit about this:::
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just gonna post that, this ups the stakes. It's now a fight for his survival as well as that of his puppet regimes with Belarus being the first domino to fall. This war will continue now until Crimea is liberated and Vlad is dead or driven from power, he got trapped and can't get out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was just gonna post that, this ups the stakes. It's now a fight for his survival as well as that of his puppet regimes with Belarus being the first domino to fall. This war will continue now until Crimea is liberated and Vlad is dead or driven from power, he got trapped and can't get out.


yep i does up the ante as it were.....i'm pretty sure he'll get it to...and i think the next step would be Nato itself....i could be wrong...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Mr_X (Feb 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh Putin is gonna shit about this:::
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to all the winners


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Mr_X (Feb 28, 2022)

did big tech block russia yet?


----------



## printer (Feb 28, 2022)

*Russia-Ukraine negotiations are over, says source *
The Russian-Ukrainian negotiations are over and the meeting lasted five hours, a source taking part in the talks told TASS on Monday.

"They have been concluded," the source said.

The participants in the meeting are expected to give comments for the media on the results of the negotiations.

Presidential Aide Vladimir Medinsky is leading the Russian delegation. It also includes Deputy Foreign Minister Andrey Rudenko, Deputy Defense Minister Alexander Fomin and Chairman of the State Duma Committee on International Affairs Leonid Slutsky.

Ukrainian Defense Minister Alexey Reznikov is leading the Ukrainian delegation along with Advisor to the Ukrainian Presidential Office Mikhail Podolyak, Head of the faction "Servant of the People" David Arakhamiya, First Deputy Head of the Ukrainian delegation in the Contact Group on settling the situation in Donbass Andrey Kostin, Ukrainian legislator Rustem Umerov and Deputy Foreign Minister Nikolay Tochitsky.

Medinsky said earlier that the Russian delegation was willing to negotiate with the Ukrainian side for as long as it takes to clinch agreements. He also said that the meeting was postponed several times last night, its venue was re-arranged, and as a result, the original option was selected - the Gomel Region near the Ukrainian border.








Russia-Ukraine negotiations are over, says source


The participants in the meeting are expected to give comments for the media on the results of the negotiations




tass.com


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 28, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia-Ukraine negotiations are over, says source *
> The Russian-Ukrainian negotiations are over and the meeting lasted five hours, a source taking part in the talks told TASS on Monday.
> 
> "They have been concluded," the source said.
> ...


i personally wouldn't make any negotiations with political terrorists.


----------



## printer (Feb 28, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> did big tech block russia yet?


Twitter, Facebook. 

Ukraine becoming a Europian member will need all the countries to approve it and the legislative process will take some time. The conflict should be over by then.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh Putin is gonna shit about this:::
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ursula should calm her unelected ass down making statements she has no right making, giving false promises and hope to Zelensky. I’ll save the rest for after the war…


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 28, 2022)

printer said:


> Twitter, Facebook.


can't wait until the google and microsoft ban.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 28, 2022)

do redhats support big tech using its power for democracy?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 28, 2022)

What do you all think of this? If Russia and China wanted to abandon the US Dollar without it being considered an act of war, what better way than thru forced sanctions by the west? 

Interesting thread here:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497835894782382080


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> do redhats support big tech using its power for democracy?


That would be a conflict of interest.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That would be a conflict of interest.


LOL


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 28, 2022)

redhats when all big tech bans russia, "wtf!?!? i love big tech now!"


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Poland will annex the western Ukraine quicker than you can say WTF if given the chance it's their territory before ww2


Your crystal ball need polishing.


printer said:


> *Two of Russia's billionaires call for peace in Ukraine*
> Two Russian billionaires, Mikhail Fridman and Oleg Deripaska, called for an end to the conflict triggered by President Vladimir Putin's assault on Ukraine, with Fridman calling it a tragedy for both countries' people.
> 
> Billionaire Fridman, who was born in western Ukraine, told staff in a letter that the conflict was driving a wedge between the two eastern Slav peoples of Russia and Ukraine who have been brothers for centuries.
> ...


This is a big deal. Dark triad types (narcissist-sociopath-Machiavellian), as Putin is, would view them as traitors. Because they were formerly allies he can be expected to do all he can to punish them. Putin has never hesitated taking away assets from oligarchs who defy him. I don't think there can ever be a return to his graces. 

Deripaska owns one of the largest aluminum foundries in the world that is located in South Eastern Ukraine. If Putin succeeds in his adventure in Ukraine, it's no longer his. I don't think he'd say what he did if he thought Putin were still a threat.


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

printer said:


> Twitter, Facebook.
> 
> Ukraine becoming a Europian member will need all the countries to approve it and the legislative process will take some time. The conflict should be over by then.


This fight is about the future and that just got brighter for the Ukrainians, after this shit, if they fight well, they will have the support, Ukraine a huge resources too. I won't stop the EU from helping them along with NATO and they will continue to do so now until Crimea is liberated. They are gonna make the pill as bitter as they can, nothing drains a national treasury like war and the Russians are fucked financially now. Also a nuked up mafia Don ain't gonna dictate terms to NATO.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2022)

i wonder who could be doing these....hmmmm

*The websites of Moskovsky Komsomolets, Forbes, Takie Dela, RBC, Peopletalk and many others, as well as the websites of Sberbank, VTB, Tinkoff, Pravo.ru are not working. Today, the websites of TASS, Kommersant, Fontanka and Izvestia, RBC, Buro 24/ 7, Chalk and E1 were hacked*


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i wonder who could be doing these....hmmmm
> 
> *The websites of Moskovsky Komsomolets, Forbes, Takie Dela, RBC, Peopletalk and many others, as well as the websites of Sberbank, VTB, Tinkoff, Pravo.ru are not working. Today, the websites of TASS, Kommersant, Fontanka and Izvestia, RBC, Buro 24/ 7, Chalk and E1 were hacked*


Hactivist group Anonymous


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> What do you all think of this? If Russia and China wanted to abandon the US Dollar without it being considered an act of war, what better way than thru forced sanctions by the west?
> 
> Interesting thread here:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497835894782382080View attachment 5093782


what difference does it make what units you count it in? America is still in the system, no matter whose currency is used to keep track of it, and so are russia and belarus and china...you could call the units rubles, or yuan, or bitcoins, or what the fuck ever...they didn't change anything...
and what do you mean abandon the us dollar without it being an act of war?...they both have their own currency...ever nation on earth has it's own currency....they use dollars to define value because its both a usually very stable currency, and countries all around the world use it as a standard...all of that is sound and fury, signifying nothing


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i wonder who could be doing these....hmmmm
> 
> *The websites of Moskovsky Komsomolets, Forbes, Takie Dela, RBC, Peopletalk and many others, as well as the websites of Sberbank, VTB, Tinkoff, Pravo.ru are not working. Today, the websites of TASS, Kommersant, Fontanka and Izvestia, RBC, Buro 24/ 7, Chalk and E1 were hacked*


i think there's more value to this than what is apparent on the surface...the more sites russia has to work to restore, the less their cyber warfare personnel are able to commit mayhem around the world...keep the fuckers busy fixing their own shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Your crystal ball need polishing.
> 
> This is a big deal. Dark triad types (narcissist-sociopath-Machiavellian), as Putin is, would view them as traitors. Because they were formerly allies he can be expected to do all he can to punish them. Putin has never hesitated taking away assets from oligarchs who defy him. I don't think there can ever be a return to his graces.
> 
> Deripaska owns one of the largest aluminum foundries in the world that is located in South Eastern Ukraine. If Putin succeeds in his adventure in Ukraine, it's no longer his. I don't think he'd say what he did if he thought Putin were still a threat.


A true friend would lovingly polish both zeroes.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 28, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> What do you all think of this? If Russia and China wanted to abandon the US Dollar without it being considered an act of war, what better way than thru forced sanctions by the west?
> 
> Interesting thread here:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497835894782382080View attachment 5093782


Twitter rubbish, that’s my thought on it. “If China wanted to abandon the US dollar” is purely hypothetical on a short term. It’s not something they can simply do without major negative effects for themselves and positive effects for the US (like a cheap way to get rid off debts).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what difference does it make what units you count it in? America is still in the system, no matter whose currency is used to keep track of it, and so are russia and belarus and china...you could call the units rubles, or yuan, or bitcoins, or what the fuck ever...they didn't change anything...
> and what do you mean abandon the us dollar without it being an act of war?...they both have their own currency...ever nation on earth has it's own currency....they use dollars to define value because its both a usually very stable currency, and countries all around the world use it as a standard...all of that is sound and fury, signifying nothing


If they are pricing the oil in rubles the Chinese will get a deal! We can help China to stab Russia in the back by dangling Iran oil in front of them and making them their energy hinterland for a decade until they go green new grid.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2022)

Tiflis said:


> Hactivist group Anonymous


and many Mooore....i'll leave it at that....


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they are pricing the oil in rubles the Chinese will get a deal! We can help China to stab Russia in the back by dangling Iran oil in front of them and making them their energy hinterland for a decade until they go green new grid.


A green Persia! How


Iranic.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think there's more value to this than what is apparent on the surface...the more sites russia has to work to restore, the less their cyber warfare personnel are able to commit mayhem around the world...keep the fuckers busy fixing their own shit.


oh these guys are good, they hacked a tv outlet, now every channel is describing what russia is doing in Ukraine, one station that brought down in the night actually play the national athem of Ukraine on it......classic


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2022)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/interestingasfuck/comments/t272gx

dunno if this is gonna work


----------



## Sativied (Feb 28, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> This is a big deal. Dark triad types (narcissist-sociopath-Machiavellian), as Putin is, would view them as traitors. Because they were formerly allies he can be expected to do all he can to punish them. Putin has never hesitated taking away assets from oligarchs who defy him. I don't think there can ever be a return to his graces.
> 
> Deripaska owns one of the largest aluminum foundries in the world that is located in South Eastern Ukraine. If Putin succeeds in his adventure in Ukraine, it's no longer his. I don't think he'd say what he did if he thought Putin were still a threat.


I don’t remember the source, info overload, but some Brit on TV just said it is suspected there are 2 or 3 oligarchs who manage Putin’s fortune and are the true bosses. They don’t know who, but with others jumping ship it may become more obvious soon.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

Sativied said:


> I don’t remember the source, info overload, but some Brit on TV just said it is suspected there are 2 or 3 oligarchs who manage Putin’s fortune and are the true bosses. They don’t know who, but with others jumping ship it may become more obvious soon.


We might find out _ quis custodiet custodes_


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 28, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> What do you all think of this? If Russia and China wanted to abandon the US Dollar without it being considered an act of war, what better way than thru forced sanctions by the west?
> 
> Interesting thread here:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497835894782382080View attachment 5093782


Not much to think about. The petrodollar has been declining in importance for fifty years. Can you cite any advantages to the US from the petrodollar? Forbes can't.

_








Why The Petro-Dollar Is A Myth, And The Petro-Yuan Mere Fantasy


Those who believe that oil being traded in U.S. dollars gives the U.S. economy a unique advantage in the global economy have it exactly the wrong way around. Oil is trade in U.S. dollars 'because' the U.S. economy is the central economy in the global economic system.




www.forbes.com





But we should be clear: the Petro-dollar does not exist, and really hasn't done in any meaningful way since the 1970s, therefore the "Petro-yuan" has no future. This is not to say that oil will never be traded in yuan, that is likely, but it is to say that trading oil in yuan will not suddenly transform the currency into the global reserve many claim is inevitable_.

Nations trade in US dollars because its stable, our government is stable, our financial system operates within the rule of law and our economy is robust. Chinese government's actions to create a different petroleum currency based upon the Yuan is a not malicious act. They are gorged on US dollars and for their own sake need to wean themselves from the US dollar. Given autocratic actions taken by the Chinese government that favor insiders within the politically connected and financially elite of Chinese society, do you think the rest of the world will clamor to become beholden to that system? That said, if Trump and his Republicans manage to accomplish the take-down of our democracy, then maybe the US dollar will be less useful in international trade. As a US citizen, I would then have much more to worry about than Saudi Arabia's means of payment for their oil.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> A green Persia! How
> 
> 
> Iranic.


Oman, that was bad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> A green Persia! How
> 
> 
> Iranic.


The smart ones know that the demand for oil will diminish over the next decade and want to sell as much as they can. America can be most helpful with this and relations were improving before Trump anyway. Anything but Russia, but we will see how long Vlad lasts, I have a feeling his days are numbered.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Oman, that was bad.


My yemen brought me this pun. (shouts) Bring the beheading sword!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> My yemen brought me this pun. (shouts) Being the beheading sword!!


A pun is the lowest form of wit, but this seems halfway there...


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 28, 2022)

Tiflis said:


> Hactivist group Anonymous


"Anonymous"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> "Anonymous"
> 
> View attachment 5093813


Ain't they like ANTIFA!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

We didn't even shoot it down!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We didn't even shoot it down!
> View attachment 5093814


what happened? ran out of fuel?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A pun is the lowest form of wit, but this seems halfway there...


I fixed a typo.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We didn't even shoot it down!
> View attachment 5093814


Slucking fackers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> what happened? ran out of fuel?


Last of the Russian stragglers going home from NY, we are on the great circle route, I live to the east, off the map and flights from NY to Europe go over my town.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Slucking fackers.


They tried. This is a New Brunswick ground to air missile:


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 28, 2022)

Sativied said:


> I don’t remember the source, info overload, but some Brit on TV just said it is suspected there are 2 or 3 oligarchs who manage Putin’s fortune and are the true bosses. They don’t know who, but with others jumping ship it may become more obvious soon.


Good point. I was doing the lazy thing and lumping them together as if they were all the same. Deripaska is on my personal hit list due to his role to help Trump get elected in 2016 as described in Mueller's report. 

Going to this memorandum:





__





Press Releases | U.S. Department of the Treasury







www.treasury.gov





and this article:









Pandora papers reveal hidden riches of Putin’s inner circle


Alleged lover and others linked to Putin have all come into extreme wealth. But is the money really theirs?




www.theguardian.com





I'd put my chips on Gennady Timchenko and Yuri Kovalchuk as the money men for Putin. But all of those oligarchs are as corrupt as week old road kill.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 28, 2022)

printer said:


> *Gordon Chang: 'China Is Financing the Russian Push on Ukraine'*
> Vladimir Putin and China's Xi Jinping made economic and strategic connections that are ultimately feeding Russia's invasion into Ukraine and helping Putin's increasingly isolated economy lean on China to subsist, according to far east expert Gordon Chang.
> 
> "Just a few hours before the Olympics started, China and Russia announced their oil and gas deals — $117.5 billion," Chang told Sunday's "The Cats Roundtable" on WABC 770 AM-N.Y. "Also, in the last few days they announced a coal deal — 100 million metric tons of Russian coal for China. China is financing the Russian push on Ukraine.
> ...


All I can think is 'Keep on selling' trolling.


waterproof808 said:


> What do you all think of this? If Russia and China wanted to abandon the US Dollar without it being considered an act of war, what better way than thru forced sanctions by the west?
> 
> Interesting thread here:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497835894782382080View attachment 5093782


I think all of that Russian money that China might have accepted just lost a shit ton of value.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> They tried. This is a New Brunswick ground to air missile:
> 
> View attachment 5093820


Praise everybody it isn’t a 410


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Sativied said:


> I don’t remember the source, info overload, but some Brit on TV just said it is suspected there are 2 or 3 oligarchs who manage Putin’s fortune and are the true bosses. They don’t know who, but with others jumping ship it may become more obvious soon.


You might be interested in this.









The World Beneath


The first-ever series that defines and exposes the true nature of the underworld: a second economy of dirty money, born from the intersection of organized crime and intelligence operations. They are twin heads of this realm, and they have never been separated. This is the world of MOBSTERS & SPIES.




link.chtbl.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> You might be interested in this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wanna bet the CIA has even better info?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Praise everybody it isn’t a 410


With vast areas to cover we depend on fighter jets for AA and not point defense like AA missiles, we are America's first line of defense from northern attack and were all through the cold war. Our navy has a north Atlantic antisubmarine mission and we and you have had the world oceans wired for sound with under sea cables and mics since the 60's. We know where every Russian nuke sub is and there are two or more attack subs on every one within attack range. Our Navy cleans up the rest...


----------



## printer (Feb 28, 2022)

*U.S. Announces New Sanctions Against Moscow Over Ukraine Invasion, Russian Markets Reel *
The United States has announced new sanctions that block Americans from executing any transactions with Russia's central bank to punish Moscow for its unprovoked invasion of Ukraine, adding to a wave of measures that sent the ruble into a free fall and prompted Bank Rossia to more than double its key interest rate to 20 percent.

The fierce economic sanctions imposed by Washington on February 28 also bar transactions with Russia's Finance Ministry and national wealth fund, according to a U.S. official, while the U.S. Treasury Department slapped sanctions on a key Russian sovereign wealth fund, the Russian Direct Investment Fund, its management company, and its chief executive, Kirill Dmitriev, who is considered a close ally of President Vladimir Putin.

"By further restricting these persons and entities from the U.S. financial system, the United States continues to demonstrate its unwavering commitment to support Ukraine, impose costs on Putin’s inner circle or those connected to Putin and his war of choice, and to prevent Putin’s regime from raising capital to fund its invasion of Ukraine and other priorities," the Treasury *said in a statement*.

The Kremlin defended the actions of its central bank and said Putin would meet with the finance minister and central bank governor to discuss ways to support the economy and currency.

The sanctions hinder the central bank’s ability to protect the ruble by selling its reserves denominated in G7 currencies. They also cut off select Russian financial institutions from the main global banking messaging system.

The ruble fell to as low as 118 to the U.S. dollar on February 28 from 83.7 on the previous trading day, *according to Bloomberg data*. It was trading at 105 as of 3 p.m. Central European Time.

Commercial banks were *offering much lower rates* online between 120 and 140 rubles to the dollar, according to Banki.ru.

The ruble has lost about 40 percent of its value since late October when Russia began to mass troops on Ukraine’s border.

Russian stocks trading in London and New York fell by as much as 68 percent.

Putin has focused on building up Russia’s foreign exchange and gold reserves to protect the economy ever since the West first began imposing sanctions in 2014 after his first invasion of Ukraine which saw him annex the Crimean Peninsula.

Russia’s central bank reserves stood at around $630 billion in February, vying with India for the fourth-largest stockpile in the world and giving rise to the expression “fortress Russia.”

The growth in reserves came at the expense of improving living standards, which have stagnated over the past eight years.

Russia had about 50 percent of its reserves denominated in the currencies of G7 countries as of last year with the remaining largely in gold and yuan-denominated assets.

The actions by the G7 nations will essentially freeze the assets of Russia’s central bank in those currencies wherever they are held, hampering its ability to defend the ruble and support banks, a senior U.S. administration official said.








U.S. Announces New Sanctions Against Moscow Over Ukraine Invasion, Russian Markets Reel


The United States has announced new sanctions that block Americans from executing any transactions with Russia's central bank to punish Moscow for its unprovoked invasion of Ukraine.




www.rferl.org


----------



## printer (Feb 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> You might be interested in this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would like the print edition, not much into broadcasts.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Feb 28, 2022)

Couldn’t say it better


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With vast areas to cover we depend on fighter jets for AA and not point defense like AA missiles, we are America's first line of defense from northern attack and were all through the cold war. Our navy has a north Atlantic antisubmarine mission and we and you have had the world oceans wired for sound with under sea cables and mics since the 60's. We know where every Russian nuke sub is and there are two or more attack subs on every one within attack range. Our Navy cleans up the rest...


In ‘03 I found myself motorcycling through southwestern Ontario. Coupla folks in Hawker Hunters were doing that pilot stuff. I pulled over and waved. One of them turned, overflew me then waggled his wings. Best $500 Canada ever spent.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 28, 2022)

unknown0repo1gxng on TikTok


#fy #fypシ #ukraine #russia #fypage #us #uk




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Good point. I was doing the lazy thing and lumping them together as if they were all the same. Deripaska is on my personal hit list due to his role to help Trump get elected in 2016 as described in Mueller's report.
> 
> Going to this memorandum:
> 
> ...


Roman Abramovich didn't get what he's got with clean hands...seems like he's in a very good position to be a middle man for putin and trump, laundering the dirty trillions...wonder who is keeping an eye on him?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Or just the fact that we have had a foreign military attacking our citizens for the better part of a decade.
> 
> 
> I would have thought it would be 'Perhaps he shouldn't have attacked at all'. But I guess it is all a matter of perspective.
> ...


To be fair your country has also spent well over a decade attacking other governments. Its been a two way street.

Wars are unfortunately a part of the Human race. As soon as a "tribe" makes invisible boundaries and thinks something is "theirs" conflicts happen. Like all wars before and to come people will comment on them.
Remember the Invasion of Iraq? It was prime time TV. Reality war.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> To be fair your country has also spent well over a decade attacking other governments. Its been a two way street.
> 
> Wars are unfortunately a part of the Human race. As soon as a "tribe" makes invisible boundaries and thinks something is "theirs" conflicts happen. Like all wars before and to come people will comment on them.
> Remember the Invasion of Iraq? It was prime time TV. Reality war.


You mean the one that happened when Iraq invaded Kuwait? Or the one Jr sucked us into after we were attacked by terrorists who were using Afghanistan as their training ground?

Shit talk us all you want, the trolling is obvious at this point with you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

The US and EU should make an announcement as follows: Russian money and assets will only be returned after the damages caused by Russia are paid for the destruction in the Ukraine, cause by the Russian invasion. Stop the invasion while you still have money left to be returned one day.

That should put a bullet into Vlad about as quick as anything else...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Roman Abramovich didn't get what he's got with clean hands...seems like he's in a very good position to be a middle man for putin and trump, laundering the dirty trillions...wonder who is keeping an eye on him?


The CIA and other western intelligence agencies, forget the middle east, these guys a laser focused on Russia these days, this is cold war 2 shit now. America is not alone here and many western countries have very capable intelligence services who were especially active during Trump's reign. After Joe was POTUS I'm sure they dumped a shit load of useful stuff on the CIA. Maybe the CIA didn't help start this Ukraine shit, perhaps some NATO members did it to set Vlad up for the fall, should America get a real president again, and apparently you did!


----------



## printer (Feb 28, 2022)

*Facebook to restrict access to Russian state-controlled media*
Facebook will restrict access to Russian state-controlled media across the European Union, Meta Vice President of Global Affairs Nick Clegg said Monday. 

“We have received requests from a number of Governments and the EU to take further steps in relation to Russian state controlled media. Given the exceptional nature of the current situation, we will be restricting access to RT and Sputnik across the EU at this time,” Clegg, a vice president of Facebook's parent company, tweeted. 

He said the company will continue to “work closely” with governments on this issue. 

It is the latest in a series of updates Facebook and other social media platforms have made since Russia invaded Ukraine last week, a move that’s been widely condemned by U.S. and global leaders.

A spokesperson for Meta did not immediately respond to a request for comment about how Facebook plans to restrict access to Russian state-controlled outlets. 

Facebook announced last week that it would prohibit Russian state media from running ads or monetizing on its platform from anywhere in the world. 

YouTube announced a similar measure last week, pausing the ability for Russian media channels to monetize on the video-sharing platform. 

Twitter on Monday said it would add labels to tweets containing links to Russian state-affiliated media websites, building on the platform's previous policy labeling the state media accounts. The update now applies the designation to links shared by all users. 








Facebook to restrict access to Russian state-controlled media


Facebook will restrict access to Russian state-controlled media across the European Union, Meta Vice President of Global Affairs Nick Clegg said Monday. “We have received requests from a num…




thehill.com


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You mean the one that happened when Iraq invaded Kuwait? Or the one Jr sucked us into after we were attacked by terrorists who were using Afghanistan as their training ground?
> 
> Shit talk us all you want, the trolling is obvious at this point with you.


No the one in 2003, Where we invaded over a lie. But it could of been the push back of Iraq out of Kuwait..

How is talking about events in history shit talking and trolling? You really do need to be less defensive.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> No the one in 2003, Where we invaded over a lie.
> 
> How is talking about events in history shit talking and trolling? You really do need to be less defensive.


The trolling is pretending I am being defensive and not just reactive to your obvious trolling in the first place.

I do think though that it is a cherry picked troll saying that we only invaded over a lie. That might have been the most visible reason, but there were others like Jr being mad about the dictator talking shit about his daddy.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> The trolling is pretending I am being defensive and not just reactive to your obvious trolling in the first place.
> 
> I do think though that it is a cherry picked troll saying that we only invaded over a lie. That might have been the most visible reason, but there were others like Jr being mad about the dictator talking shit about his daddy.


Well perhaps you invaded over both those things but the lie is a known and accepted reason.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

*Richard Haass: The Invasion Is Going Much Worse Than Putin Could Have Imagined*





Richard Haass of the Council on Foreign Relations discusses why the Russian invasion of Ukraine in its fifth day has gone much worse than Russian President Vladimir Putin could have imagined.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Well perhaps you invaded over both those things but the lie is a known and accepted reason.


Why are these things credible to you?


----------



## Bagginski (Feb 28, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> One of us is living in make believe land because if they encircle the best and strongest Ukrainian army (the one on DNPR front) are they going to grow wings and fly out?


*IF* they encircle it…pull back fast, and alert the militia/irregulars, let the Russians wander in the dark looking for “forces”, getting picked off by locals…OTOH, it’s one thing to surround - quite another to maintain a circle circle. As usual, we’ll wait to see what morning brings. I have utterly NO FAITH in Isvestia


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Why are these things credible to you?


Hannibal is the only one i've heard mention the daddy thing. So not real credible but certainly arguable. In regard to the lie that Iraq was currently in possession on WMD (like by the way lots of countries like America are..) then it wasnt credible. The Inspectors said no WMD. The war was about the oil reserves and removing the dictator that America had put in place. Then killing him so he couldn't talk (like Bin-laden).
So the lie was not a credible excuse for invading Iraq imo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

*Former CIA director: 'It’s going abysmally' for Putin*





Former CIA director and retired US Army Gen. David Petraeus tells CNN why providing “a way out” for Putin out of ongoing diplomatic negotiations between Ukrainian and Russian delegations will prove critical.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Hannibal is the only one i've heard mention the daddy thing. So not real credible but certainly arguable. In regard to the lie that Iraq was currently in possession on WMD (like by the way lots of countries like America are..) then it wasnt credible. The Inspectors said no WMD. The war was about the oil reserves and removing the dictator that America had put in place. Then killing him so he couldn't talk (like Bin-laden).
> So the lie was not a credible excuse for invading Iraq imo.


Luke we didn't kill him, the Iraqies did from crimes against humanity, and his ally too Chemical Ali........they were tried in Iraqi courts, one Sunni, one Sha, and one Kurd......


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## printer (Feb 28, 2022)

*ICC prosecutor to open probe into possible war crimes in Ukraine*
A International Criminal Court prosecutor announced Monday that he will open an investigation into possible war crimes perpetrated by Russia in Ukraine.

“I have reviewed the Office's conclusions arising from the preliminary examination of the Situation in Ukraine, and have confirmed that there is a reasonable basis to proceed with opening an investigation,” said Prosecutor Karim A. A. Khan.

“In particular,” he continued. “I am satisfied that there is a reasonable basis to believe that both alleged war crimes and crimes against humanity have been committed in Ukraine in relation to the events already assessed during the preliminary examination by the Office.”

Khan said that his investigation would expand as the Russia-Ukraine conflict continues to include any potential future crimes falling within the ICC's jurisdiction.

Ukraine is not among the 123 parties to the ICC’s Rome Statute, which outlaws genocide, crimes against humanity, war crimes and the crime of aggression. 

However, the country has accepted the ICC’s jurisdiction over its territory during periods of previous Russian aggression. 

Khan asked in his statement for “the support of all States Parties and the international community as a whole as my Office sets about its investigations.”

He said that his office will need budgetary support, voluntary contributions and personnel.

“The importance and urgency of our mission is too serious to be held hostage to lack of means,” Khan said.

U.S. State Department spokesperson Ned Price on Monday put Russians involved in the Ukraine invasion on notice. 

"The government of Russia and all Russian personnel involved in these operations should know that the United States is supporting international multilateral efforts to detect and document of potential human rights abuses or violations of international humanitarian law," he told reporters in a briefing. 

"And…we are equally committed to supporting the pursuit of accountability for human rights violations for abuses of international humanitarian law for potential war crimes for other potential atrocities using every tool available, including criminal prosecutions where appropriate."








ICC prosecutor to open probe into possible war crimes in Ukraine


A International Criminal Court (ICC) prosecutor announced Monday that he will open an investigation into possible war crimes perpetrated by Russia in Ukraine.“I have reviewed the Office’…




thehill.com


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Luke we didn't kill him, the Iraqies did from crimes against humanity, and his ally too Chemical Ali........they were tried in Iraqi courts, one Sunni, one Sha, and one Kurd......


By the puppet gov America put in place.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> By the puppet gov America put in place.


I ain't sheading tears for Saddam why should you? Some people are better off dead.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I ain't sheading tears for Saddam why should you? Some people are better off dead.


Im not, never met the man.
It created a huge problem we are still dealing with today though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> By the puppet gov America put in place.


they're not puppets, they have they're own coalition, they're own government enties, they're own constitution which has full inclusion of everyone in that country. Now the Kurd has some Autonomy in they're area but that's it.....and fair elections...before that, authotarian reigiem (sp) that would kill anyone against them, sactioned assisination, and gassing people now.....no....

and when it comes to the WMD's question...those were sent to Syria (Assad) which he used against his country men/women/children...those were sent right before the invasion via trucks, planes....etc.....ever wondered why Assad had double the amount of stuff than he said.....js


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I ain't sheading tears for Saddam why should you? Some people are better off dead.


i'm glad the Iraqis hanged him on TV.....


----------



## topcat (Feb 28, 2022)

"People don't realize, you know, the Civil War, if you think about it, why?
People don't ask that question, but why was there the Civil War? Why could that one not have been worked out?"(sic)
-from "a very, very large...abrane."


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2022)

She didn't make it.


----------



## printer (Feb 28, 2022)

*Belarus approves hosting nuclear weapons, Russian forces permanently*
Belarusians voted Monday to allow the country to host nuclear weapons and Russian forces permanently, results showed, part of a package of constitutional reforms that also extended the rule of leader Alexander Lukashenko. 

The referendum was held Sunday as the ex-Soviet country's neighbour Ukraine is under attack from Russian troops and delegations from Moscow and Kyiv are expected to meet for talks on the Belarusian border.

Lukashenko, who has been in power since 1994, promised the referendum in the wake of historic protests against his disputed re-election in 2020.

By amending the constitution Lukashenko, 67, follows in the footsteps of Russian President Vladimir Putin, who in 2020 oversaw a vote on constitutional changes that made it possible for him to remain in power until 2036.

The constitutional changes also grant immunity to former leaders for crimes committed during their term in office.

Russia is a key ally of Belarus and last week Lukashenko allowed Russian troops to use Belarusian territory to invade Ukraine from the north. 

Belarus inherited a number of Soviet nuclear warheads following the break-up of the USSR in 1991, according to the Nuclear Threat Initiative think tank, which it then transferred to Russia.

Lukashenko first floated possible changes after a presidential vote in August 2020 sparked unprecedented demonstrations that were met with a brutal crackdown.

He claimed a sixth term in the vote and imprisoned leading opposition figures, while his main rival Svetlana Tikhanovskaya was forced to seek refuge in neighbouring Lithuania.

The amendments would reinstate presidential term limits -- previously ditched by Lukashenko -- to two five-year terms, but they would only apply to the next elected president.

Were Lukashenko to put himself forward as a candidate for re-election in 2025, he could remain in power for an additional ten years.

Tikhanovskaya's office in Lithuania has hit out at the vote, saying that a sweeping crackdown on any dissenting voices since the 2020 election made any real discussion of the proposals impossible.








Belarus approves hosting nuclear weapons, Russian forces permanently


Belarusians voted Monday to allow the country to host nuclear weapons and Russian forces permanently, results showed, part of a package of constitutional reforms that also extended the rule of leader…




www.france24.com


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> they're not puppets, they have they're own coalition, they're own government enties, they're own constitution which has full inclusion of everyone in that country. Now the Kurd has some Autonomy in they're area but that's it.....and fair elections...before that, authotarian reigiem (sp) that would kill anyone against them, sactioned assisination, and gassing people now.....no....
> 
> and when it comes to the WMD's question...those were sent to Syria (Assad) which he used against his country men/women/children...those were sent right before the invasion via trucks, planes....etc.....ever wondered why Assad had double the amount of stuff than he said.....js


They were certainly puppets just like the Afghan ones were. But Suddamn was a puppet to until he went rogue. He did keep a very stable country and region though. Iraq is still very unstable at the moment. Some may of been but Russia probably supplied the Syrians. The weapons inspectors were not able too find any WMD before the war even started.The French and Israeli Intelligence said no WMD. We know Saddam had some as he was supplied them by America. My view is he used them all on the kurds etc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im not, never met the man.
> It created a huge problem we are still dealing with today though.


I don't disagree on the outcome, demographics cast it in stone.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> They were certainly puppets just like the Afghan ones were. Some may of been but Russia probably supplied the Syrians. The weapons inspectors were not able too find any WMD before the war even started.The French and Israeli Intelligence said no WMD. We know Saddam had some as he was supplied them by America. My view is he used them all on the kurds etc.


nope...russian did supply syria, maybe in the 80's, but the bulk of what was there was Saddams....Assad had declared 2 tons, when he actually had 6tons, and he didn't use them all on the Kurds, he defintely had more, and the reasons was he got them out in the dead of night, into syria, this was when inspectors came, they would declare they didn't.........

and when it comes the afgan.....talk to the orange avenger on that one......we would pull out on this date without any pre-conditions....we were already in talks about including the Taliban in the government....till the orange avenger took office.....and that got put in Bidens lap....cause he had no time to get things ready for the pull out......and that's why it became a shit storm....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm glad the Iraqis hanged him on TV.....


I was disappointed about the quality of the video and the rope was way too big!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was disappointed about the quality of the video and the rope was way to big!


me to......


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> nope...russian did supply syria, maybe in the 80's, but the bulk of what was there was Saddams....Assad had declared 2 tons, when he actually had 6tons, and he didn't use them all on the Kurds, he defintely had more, and the reasons was he got them out in the dead of night, into syria, this was when inspectors came, they would declare they didn't.........
> 
> and when it comes the afgan.....talk to the orange avenger on that one......we would pull out on this date without any pre-conditions....we were already in talks about including the Taliban in the government....till the orange avenger took office.....and that got put in Bidens lap....cause he had no time to get things ready for the pull out......and that's why it became a shit storm....


I think you will find the majority of countries have either more or less weapons than they state publicly. The accountability would depend on who is asking.

If only America would treat Trump as the terrorist he is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

*Russia accused of using cluster bombs as fighting rages in Ukraine’s cities - BBC News*




Kharkiv, Ukraine’s second city, has seen some of the fiercest battles with Russian forces


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Crypto exchanges refuse to freeze russian accounts, I'm sure pressure will come to regulate them now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

*Putin Has 'Bad Options That Are Likely To Get Worse' Says Col. Vindman*





Retired Army Lieutenant Colonel Alexander Vindman, senior fellow for National Security Studies for the Council on Foreign Relations Max Boot, and former Senator Claire McCaskill discuss Ukrainian resistance slowing down Russia’s advances


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 28, 2022)

topcat said:


> "People don't realize, you know, the Civil War, if you think about it, why?
> People don't ask that question, but why was there the Civil War? Why could that one not have been worked out?"(sic)
> -from "a very, very large...abrane."


Wharton School must be proud to call him a graduate. lmao.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> Wharton School must be proud to call him a graduate. lmao.


i miss his speeches LOL.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

'Show this to Putin': A 6-year-old girl killed in Ukraine


A wounded girl arrived at a hospital in Mariupol, Ukraine. Despite frantic efforts, a medical team couldn't save her.




www.cnn.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and when it comes the afgan


that's the point i bring up: why didn't trump negotiate the peace and US withdrawal towards the beginning of his 4 years? it actually would have been a nice feather in his cap if he got us out of that money pit that was costing us lives too


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 28, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> i miss his speeches LOL.


you have to google his best one: where he explains about his uncle being a nuclear physicist or something similar. it is about 10 sentences of utter diarrhea


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 28, 2022)

millions and millions and millions. like you've never seen before. its unbelievable. believe me. i know a guy who knows a guy. smart guy. good guy. believe me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> that's the point i bring up: why didn't trump negotiate the peace and US withdrawal towards the beginning of his 4 years? it actually would have been a nice feather in his cap if he got us out of that money pit that was costing us lives too


Joe used it to reconfigure America's defensive posture in Europe and the far east, he made the best of a bad situation. Vlad would have wanted NATO forces tied down in Afghanistan, now they have plenty of actual combat experience and are on his doorstep facing his obviously incompetent army. Thanks Donald!


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> you have to google his best one: where he explains about his uncle being a nuclear physicist or something similar. it is about 10 sentences of utter diarrhea


Was that the visit to a hospital and he said he inherited the skills of a doctor from his uncle? (or something like that)


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Well one of my covid sources says ukraine is about to be hammered by covid in a couple days. They have been subjected to the same antivax/mask propaganda and their vaccination rate there is low because of it. My source believes like many others that the amount of the virus your exposed to can determine how sick you become. He said people being packed into poorly ventilated bomb shelters for hours or days together is going to be a deadly combination. With health care being stretched thin from war they'll soon be dealing with a deadly monster wave of covid.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 28, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Was that the visit to a hospital and he said he inherited the skills of a doctor from his uncle? (or something like that)


i had to find it. this pdf might be the funniest if he wasnt the POTUS



https://saltash.net/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/Trump-Transcript.pdf


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 28, 2022)

6


Lucky Luke said:


> I think you will find the majority of countries have either more or less weapons than they state publicly. The accountability would depend on who is asking.
> 
> If only America would treat Trump as the terrorist he is.


You mean like impeaching him? Twice? And when the Republicans bailed him out, twice, 80 million Americans stepping up and voting him out of power, where now as a private citizen he is facing all kinds of legal trouble?

Can you name any other nation that has voted out their dictator in one term?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> 6
> You mean like impeaching him? Twice? And when the Republicans bailed him out, twice, 80 million Americans stepping up and voting him out of power, where now as a private citizen he is facing all kinds of legal trouble?
> 
> Can you name any other nation that has voted out their dictator in one term?


But what did impeaching him twice do? He is still free to run for office again and controll a political party- one that wins a lot of elections.

He wasn't a dictator- he attempted to become one and will probably try again. He also got the 2nd biggest vote in history i think.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Well one of my covid sources says ukraine is about to be hammered by covid in a couple days. They have been subjected to the same antivax/mask propaganda and their vaccination rate there is low because of it. My source believes like many others that the amount of the virus your exposed to can determine how sick you become. He said people being packed into poorly ventilated bomb shelters for hours or days together is going to be a deadly combination. With health care being stretched thin from war they'll soon be dealing with a deadly monster wave of covid.


I would have thought with wounded in the hospitals that getting vaxxed would be a patriotic duty. People are facing bullets and bombs and you are afraid of a fucking needle! Using up hospital resources should be seen as criminal now, they should renew the vaxx program with an emphasis on patriotism now that Russia has attacked, let the UN run clinics there, we got lot's of vaccine.

They are setting up hospitals in Poland anyway and I imagine this is being planned for too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> that's the point i bring up: why didn't trump negotiate the peace and US withdrawal towards the beginning of his 4 years? it actually would have been a nice feather in his cap if he got us out of that money pit that was costing us lives too


Honestly I dunno what that moron was thinking, he could have something with guarantees or something, but no golf was important to him more...who knows....that idiot...


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> But what did impeaching him twice do? He is still free to run for office again and controll a political party- one that wins a lot of elections.


lmao I guess it would be hard to understand what happened if you are just listening to the cherry picked narratives.

Impeachment #1, not only forced Trump to send the aid to the Ukrainian people that is helping them fight back against Putin right now, it also gave a nice bit of info that is being used to help dismantle Trump and his criminal enterprise today.






Impeachment #2, showed America that those hugs and kisses that the Republicans tried to paint his insurrection as, were anything but.








Lucky Luke said:


> He wasn't a dictator- he attempted to become one and will probably try again. He also got the 2nd biggest vote in history i think.


Trump was a dictator, he just wasn't very effective of one because our system of government held strong. 

And as for the amount of votes he got, that was with him having 4 years of uninterrupted propaganda attacks on our citizens with the help of foreign dictators, and we still overcame that and voted him out of office.

And if he tries again, he will fail again. 


Still waiting for you to name another country that ousted their dictator in one term though. I am sure that you were not just trying to distract from that with your non answer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

One way of looking at this is Joe Biden has been president little more than a year and it took awhile to get people confirmed. It has been a little over one year since he swore on the Bible and already Vlad is on the brink of destruction, the fight for liberal democracy is on his door step and in his face, not in America. Trump and his minions are on the wrong side of history and the base will be divided by white Christians with guns and guts fighting for liberty, every republican incel's wet dream, except they would wet their pants if they were there. Coincidence? Perhaps.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lmao I guess it would be hard to understand what happened if you are just listening to the cherry picked narratives.
> 
> Impeachment #1, not only forced Trump to send the aid to the Ukrainian people that is helping them fight back against Putin right now, it also gave a nice bit of info that is being used to help dismantle Trump and his criminal enterprise today.
> 
> ...


He wasn't a dictator, he was voted in by just under 50% of the votes- you don't vote out dictators. America has had a few one term Presidents and I'm sure Britain has had allot. Australia have had lots of Prime Minister that havent even survived a term. https://primeministers.moadoph.gov.au/prime-ministers

He stands a good chance against Biden right now.


----------



## printer (Feb 28, 2022)

*Lawmaker to offer measure allowing Americans to seize jets, yachts of Russia billionaires*
Rep. Lance Gooden (R-Texas) is introducing a measure that would allow U.S. citizens to seize yachts and jets of sanctioned Russians.

"Corrupt Russian oligarchs have enabled Putin's war," the lawmaker tweeted. "We must use every tool at our disposal to stand up to Russia and stand with Ukraine."

Gooden wants to use letters of marque and reprisal, a license allowing citizens to engage in reprisals against citizens or vessels of another nation. The exclusive power to grant letters of marque lies with Congress pursuant to Article I of the Constitution.

“Russian yachts are already on the move and if the Biden Administration and our allies in Europe fail to act quickly these vessels will soon be out of our reach," Gooden said in a statement to The Hill.

"We must use every tool available to ensure Putin’s inner circle is held accountable for enabling this disgusting invasion,” he added.

Former Rep. Ron Paul (R-Texas) introduced the "Marque and Reprisal Act of 2001," in the aftermath of 9/11 and suggested Congress take up a similar measure against the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria.








Lawmaker to offer measure allowing Americans to seize jets, yachts of Russia billionaires


Rep. Lance Gooden (R-Texas) is introducing a measure that would allow U.S. citizens to seize yachts and jets of sanctioned Russians.”Corrupt Russian oligarchs have enabled Putin’s war,&…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

printer said:


> *Lawmaker to offer measure allowing Americans to seize jets, yachts of Russia billionaires*
> Rep. Lance Gooden (R-Texas) is introducing a measure that would allow U.S. citizens to seize yachts and jets of sanctioned Russians.
> 
> "Corrupt Russian oligarchs have enabled Putin's war," the lawmaker tweeted. "We must use every tool at our disposal to stand up to Russia and stand with Ukraine."
> ...


My first question is how much money does this affect.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2022)

BiancaJaguar (@bianca_jaguar) Tweeted:
@IAPonomarenko Starting to get the impression the word"fuck" originated in Ukraine.
They dont mince words

#StandingWithUkraine 
#SlavaUkraini https://t.co/QYP6eFlTFF

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498315523955859465


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was disappointed about the quality of the video and the rope was way too big!


Ya think he suffered?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2022)

Shit, dunno if that worked..time to roll another


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> My first question is how much money does this affect.


My first question is how did he vote on 1/6? Does he support a traitor? He's a republican and democrats generally have better ideas and these things are probably already seized anyway. Letters of marque, Jesus Christ!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Ya think he suffered?


Hope not, but don't really care, he earned it. It what happens when ya ride the tiger and fall off.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> You might be interested in this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“The world beneath” despite the title sounding like I might run into a caterpillar with a bong, I’d watch or read but I don’t podcast. I tried once, it’s not for me. Any chance you can summarize in a few sentences?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> My first question is how did he vote on 1/6? Does he support a traitor? He's a republican and democrats generally have better ideas and these things are probably already seized anyway. Letters of marque, Jesus Christ!


I am referring to the effectiveness of shutting down the jet set. Do you have pertinent data?


----------



## printer (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> He wasn't a dictator, he was voted in by just under 50% of the votes- you don't vote out dictators. America has had a few one term Presidents and I'm sure Britain has had allot. Australia have had lots of Prime Minister that havent even survived a term. https://primeministers.moadoph.gov.au/prime-ministers
> 
> He stands a good chance against Biden right now.


He is a wannabe dictator. He almost pulled it off and would have changed government to make it that Republicans are guarenteed to win. The only reason he is not one is he surrounded himself with incompetent people. The reason he could have pulled it off is a lot of Americans are pretty stupid. Maybe not dumb but only look at the here and now.


----------



## printer (Feb 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i had to find it. this pdf might be the funniest if he wasnt the POTUS
> 
> 
> 
> https://saltash.net/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/Trump-Transcript.pdf


I loved this,
"nuclear is powerful; my uncle explained that to me many, many years ago, the power and that was 35 years ago"

I guess maybe he is making the point it is more powerful now?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am referring to the effectiveness of shutting down the jet set. Do you have pertinent data?


Only that they are high on the target list and there is probably existing legislation that can deal with it. They are going after more than cars and yachts, houses, condos, shell companies and bank accounts in tax havens too. I believe the money can be given to Ukraine too, no law suit required.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> 6
> You mean like impeaching him? Twice? And when the Republicans bailed him out, twice, 80 million Americans stepping up and voting him out of power, where now as a private citizen he is facing all kinds of legal trouble?
> 
> Can you name any other nation that has voted out their dictator in one term?


But boy did he try everything to stay including the incitement of an INSURRECTION ON THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA, for the first time in it's history JANAURY 6 2021.



Never forget this evil if you like your Social Security Check.


----------



## printer (Feb 28, 2022)

Sativied said:


> “The world beneath” despite the title sounding like I might run into a caterpillar with a bong, I’d watch or read but I don’t podcast. I tried once, it’s not for me. Any chance you can summarize in a few sentences?


It goes from the turn of the last century, ten or more podcasts. I would like to see a summary and then maybe check out a scrip of ones I am interested in.


----------



## printer (Feb 28, 2022)

*Teen who tracked Elon Musk's plane launches Russian Oligarch Jets account*
Jack Sweeney, the teenager who made headlines tracking Telsa CEO Elon Musk’s private plane, has launched another Twitter account that tracks those of Russian oligarchs amid the ongoing conflict between Russia and Ukraine, Bloomberg News reported on Monday.
Sweeney told Bloomberg he created “Russian Oligarch Jets” — @RUOligarchJets — after receiving requests as the U.S. and its allies unveiled sweeping sanctions on Moscow and its elite. 

“Russian Oligarch Jets” has tracked the helicopters, private jets and commercial-sized airplanes of prominent Russians, including Chelsea football club owner Roman Abramovich, the nations' wealthiest person, according to Bloomberg. 

“The aircrafts these oligarchs have are absolutely crazy,” Sweeney, 19, told Bloomberg, saying that Russia’s wealthy love to fly in commercial-sized aircraft such as the Airbus A319 and Boeing 737. 

“Their planes are huge compared to other jets,” he added.

Reports emerged last month that Musk had offered Sweeney $5,000 to shut down a Twitter account that tracks his private flights. 
“I don’t love the idea of being shot by a nutcase,” Musk said in the direct message to Sweeney, according to Protocol.com. 

Tesla CEO Elon Musk offered $5,000 to a 19-year-old to shut down a Twitter account that tracks his private flights, the teenager told Protocol. 
Jack Sweeney runs 15 flight-tracking accounts using a bot he created that automatically posts when a celebrity’s flight leaves or lands at an airport.

Sweeney’s account tracking Musk’s flights has the most followers, with more than 97,000, and its popularity led Musk to send a direct message to Sweeney. 


“I don’t love the idea of being shot by a nutcase,” Musk said in the message, offering $5,000 for Sweeney to take it down, according to Protocol

“Any chance to up that to $50k? It would be great support in college and would possibly allow me to get a car maybe even a Model 3,” Sweeney replied, apparently getting no response to his counteroffer.








Teen who tracked Elon Musk’s plane launches Russian Oligarch Jets account


Jack Sweeney, the teenager who made headlines tracking Tesla CEO Elon Musk’s private plane, has launched another Twitter account that tracks planes of Russian oligarchs amid the ongoing confli…




thehill.com


----------



## Sativied (Feb 28, 2022)

printer said:


> I loved this,
> "nuclear is powerful; my uncle explained that to me many, many years ago, the power and that was 35 years ago"
> 
> I guess maybe he is making the point it is more powerful now?


That would suggest Trump is aware of technological advances in nuclear power. My guess is he was bragging his uncle, with similar good genes as he has, made a prediction already 35 years ago that nuclear is powerful and he turned out to be right - “who would have thought?”


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5093920


quit insulting hitler like that...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> quit insulting hitler like that...


no


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

The Russians say they are fighting against Ukrainian Nazis, only someone as stupid as a Trumper would believe that bullshit!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i had to find it. this pdf might be the funniest if he wasnt the POTUS
> 
> 
> 
> https://saltash.net/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/Trump-Transcript.pdf


he sounds like the old rummy that used to hang out at the local pool hall, telling us about how all his relatives were rich, but they all thought he was a piece of shit...


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Well I thought the shirtless midget was just a deranged freak looking for attention but I underestimated how deeply twisted this guy is. I thought his talk about the russian empire was just bluster. This guy is around the bend crazy and wants to rule the world.










‘Yes, He Would’: Fiona Hill on Putin and Nukes


Putin is trying to take down the entire world order, the veteran Russia watcher said in an interview. But there are ways even ordinary Americans can fight back.




www.politico.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Sativied said:


> “The world beneath” despite the title sounding like I might run into a caterpillar with a bong, I’d watch or read but I don’t podcast. I tried once, it’s not for me. Any chance you can summarize in a few sentences?



The first-ever series that defines and exposes the true nature of the underworld: a second economy of dirty money, born from the intersection of organized crime and intelligence operations. They are twin heads of this realm, and they have never been separated. This is the world of MOBSTERS & SPIES.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

We better hope one of his russian mob partners puts a bullet in him.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

If he levels Kyiv, it's a message.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Well I thought the shirtless midget was just a deranged freak looking for attention but I underestimated how deeply twisted this guy is. I thought his talk about the russian empire was just bluster. This guy is around the bend crazy and wants to rule the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is gonna end up eating a bullet, he doesn't have that tight a control and has killed too many dreams in Russia and pissed off to many powerful people. The military knows all about nukes and the fact that it would be suicide for the nation, a single nuclear submarine can reduce Russia's population by 90%, we have several, the UK has them as does France, that doesn't include the air force or ICBMs or cruise missiles that are nuked up too! Moscow and every Russian city over 100K would be hit by dozen of warheads and not all of them would be American, the Russian military know this, as does the security services. They also know the current situation and that no nuclear threat exists to Russia and Vlad is mad.

Russia has 500 nukes on subs, but we've had the world's oceans wired for sound since the 60s, we know where every one is and each one has at least 2 nuclear subs in attack position, in addition the Swedes, Germans and Norwegians have fantastically quiet diesel hunter subs that track them too, then there are the surface and anti sub air forces on top of that. America has stealth cruise missiles too that probably give it first strike capability, Russia might not get anything off the ground if the POTUS figured he was going nuts and would launch. I figure the Russian nuclear forces work like the rest of the military, incompetently.

So I figure nukes are not on the table, Vlad would have trouble doing it and using tactical nukes in Ukraine would mean NATO intervention and escalation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> If he levels Kyiv, it's a message.


It's his death warrant, Kyiv is a Slavic historical, cultural and religious site, it will go over like a turd in the punch bowl in Russia.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2022)

Being crazy means you don't give a fuck what anybody thinks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Being crazy means you don't give a fuck what anybody thinks.


They might be thinking of killing you to save their fortune or family from nuclear annihilation.


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

Sorry if this has already been posted. I skipped ahead about five pages. (it's time for my midnight ramble)


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> If he levels Kyiv, it's a message.


A psychopath with nuclear weapons. Glad we got rid of our psycho, by election anyway.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5093983


The Finns converted a brewery to refurbish old Mausers and SAKO was born


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

Russia Has A Massive Stockpile of 'Tactical' Nuclear Weapons


Russia will likely continue to improve the speed, stealth, and precision of its tactical nuclear weapons in the 2020s.




www.19fortyfive.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

*NHL suspends all business relations in Russia*
From CNN's Kevin Dotson






(Scott Taetsch/Getty Images)

The National Hockey League (NHL) announced Monday that it is suspending its business relations in Russia, effective immediately.
In a statement, the NHL said:


> “The National Hockey League condemns Russia’s invasion of Ukraine and urges a peaceful resolution as quickly as possible. Effective immediately, we are suspending our relationships with our business partners in Russia and we are pausing our Russian language social and digital media sites. In addition, we are discontinuing any consideration of Russia as a location for any future competitions involving the NHL."


“We also remain concerned about the well-being of the players from Russia, who play in the NHL on behalf of their NHL Clubs, and not on behalf of Russia. We understand they and their families are being placed in an extremely difficult position," the league added.
There are dozens of active Russian players in the NHL, including superstars Alexander Ovechkin and Evgeni Malkin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

They should send hundreds, though each terminal can serve many users wirelessly. I'm sure the CIA can help with some spare pocket change to increase the number delivered.









SpaceX shipment of Starlink satellite-internet dishes arrives in Ukraine, government official says


A shipment of SpaceX's Starlink satellite-internet dishes arrived in Ukraine on Monday.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

*Thomas Friedman: Putin’s Best Days Are Behind Him*





Pulitzer prize-winning columnist for the New York Times Thomas Friedman joins Lawrence O’Donnell to discuss his new article titled, “We Have Never Been Here Before,” and what he predicts will happen to Vladimir Putin if he continues his attack on Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

*Ukraine's Civilians Take Up The Fight Against Russia | Zelensky's Bravery Inspires World*





*Western Powers Cut Russia Off From SWIFT | Putin Is Sounding A Lot Like T*****


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

Vlad must be being bitch slapped back to reality by the Ukrainians now! There is no way out, only down, it's amazing how fate can turn the tables on a feller, now he will struggle to survive personally.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Putin Reportedly Believed Ukrainians Would Welcome Russians With Open Arms: Keir Simmons*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

*Canadian-Ukrainian in Kyiv on ‘amazing’ resistance*





“The resistance here has been just amazing,” says a Canadian-Ukrainian in Kyiv. Melissa Duggan on the growing civilian fight against Russian forces.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

*Canada to ban Russian oil imports, send anti-tank weapons and ammunition to Ukraine*





Former Ukrainian ambassador to Canada Andriy Shevchenko says Ottawa's signal to Russia should be very clear and that Russia's ambassador and its diplomats should be 'kicked out.'


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)

Here is why you have a state department and why Trump tried to destroy it, the state department deals in another form of warfare as well as diplomacy. They don't use guns, they use a carrot and a big fucking stick. A one point today the ruble was trading for less than a cent!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*As Ruble Crashes, Top Biden Official Details Sanctions Plan From White House*





The value of the Russian ruble plummeted after the United States and other nations imposed “the most severe sanctions ever contemplated” on the country. The sanctions—meant to hit Russian elites and Putin’s close allies—will lead to the seizure of “the yachts, the fancy cars, the private jets” from oligarchs and a “raw deal” economically for ordinary Russians. MSNBC’s Ari Melber speaks with Daleep Singh, the sanctions czar of the Biden administration, about how the White House is responding to Russia’s “act of war.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

Opinion | Laundered Money Could Be Putin’s Achilles’ Heel


We can and should freeze oligarchs’ overseas assets.




www.nytimes.com





PAUL KRUGMAN
*Laundered Money Could Be Putin’s Achilles’ Heel*

The United States and its allies aren’t going to intervene with their own forces against Vladimir Putin’s invasion of Ukraine. I’ll leave it to others with relevant expertise to speculate about whether we’ll send more arms to the Ukrainian government or, if the Russian attack achieves quick success, help arm the Ukrainian resistance.

For the most part, however, the West’s response to Putin’s naked aggression will involve financial and economic sanctions. How effective can such sanctions be?

The answer is that they can be very effective, if the West shows the will — and is willing to take on its own corruption.

By conventional measures the Putin regime doesn’t look very vulnerable, at least in the short run.

True, Russia will eventually pay a heavy price. There won’t be any more pipeline deals; there will be hardly any foreign direct investment. After all, who will want to make long-term commitments to a country whose autocratic leadership has shown such reckless contempt for the rule of law? But these consequences of Putin’s aggression will take years to become visible.

And there seems to be only limited room for trade sanctions. For that, we can and should blame Europe, which does far more trade with Russia than America does.

The Europeans, unfortunately, have fecklessly allowed themselves to become highly dependent on imports of Russian natural gas. This means that if they were to attempt a full-scale cutoff of Russian exports they would impose soaring prices and shortages on themselves. Given sufficient provocation, they could still do it: Modern advanced economies can be incredibly resilient in times of need.

But even the invasion of Ukraine probably won’t be enough to persuade Europe to make those sorts of sacrifices. It’s telling, and not in a good way, that Italy wants luxury goods — a favorite purchase of the Russian elite — excluded from any sanctions package.

Financial sanctions, reducing Russia’s ability to raise and move money overseas, are more easily doable — indeed, on Thursday President Biden announced plans to crack down on Russian banks. But the effects will be limited unless Russia is excluded from SWIFT, the Belgium-based system for payments between banks. And a SWIFT exclusion might in practice mean a stop to Russian gas supplies, which brings us back to the problem of Europe’s self-inflicted vulnerability.

Yet the world’s advanced democracies have another powerful financial weapon against the Putin regime, if they’re willing to use it: They can go after the vast overseas wealth of the oligarchs who surround Putin and help him stay in power.

Everyone has heard about giant oligarch-owned yachts, sports franchises and incredibly expensive homes in multiple countries; there’s so much highly visible Russian money in Britain that some people talk about “Londongrad.” Well, these aren’t just isolated stories.

Filip Novokmet, Thomas Piketty and Gabriel Zucman have pointed out that Russia has run huge trade surpluses every year since the early 1990s, which should have led to a large accumulation of overseas assets. Yet official statistics show Russia with only moderately more assets than liabilities abroad. How is that possible? The obvious explanation is that wealthy Russians have been skimming off large sums and parking them abroad.

The sums involved are mind-boggling. Novokmet et al. estimate that in 2015 the hidden foreign wealth of rich Russians amounted to around 85 percent of Russia’s G.D.P. To give you some perspective, this is as if a U.S. president’s cronies had managed to hide $20 trillion in overseas accounts. Another paper co-written by Zucman found that in Russia, “the vast majority of wealth at the top is held offshore.” As far as I can tell, the overseas exposure of Russia’s elite has no precedent in history — and it creates a huge vulnerability that the West can exploit.

But can democratic governments go after these assets? Yes. As I read it, the legal basis is already there, for example in the Countering America’s Enemies Through Sanctions Act, and so is the technical ability. Indeed, Britain froze the assets of three prominent Putin cronies earlier this week, and it could give many others the same treatment.

So we have the means to put enormous financial pressure on the Putin regime (as opposed to the Russian economy). But do we have the will? That’s the trillion-ruble question.

There are two uncomfortable facts here. First, a number of influential people, both in business and in politics, are deeply financially enmeshed with Russian kleptocrats. This is especially true in Britain. Second, it will be hard to go after laundered Russian money without making life harder for all money launderers, wherever they come from — and while Russian plutocrats may be the world champions in that sport, they’re hardly unique: Ultrawealthy people all over the world have money hidden in offshore accounts.

What this means is that taking effective action against Putin’s greatest vulnerability will require facing up to and overcoming the West’s own corruption.

Can the democratic world rise to this challenge? We’ll find out over the next few months.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

Presidents of 8 EU states call for immediate talks on Ukrainian membership


The presidents of eight central and eastern European nations on Monday called on European Union member states to immediately grant Ukraine a EU candidate country status and open membership talks according to an open letter published on Monday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

Amid fears of Russian air dominance, US to send anti-aircraft Stingers to Ukraine


The U.S. for the first time has approved the direct delivery of Stinger anti-aircraft missiles to Ukraine as part of a package approved by the White House last week.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad must be being bitch slapped back to reality by the Ukrainians now! There is no way out, only down, it's amazing how fate can turn the tables on a feller, now he will struggle to survive personally.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Putin Reportedly Believed Ukrainians Would Welcome Russians With Open Arms: Keir Simmons*


Is Putin purposely trying to sound like the Bush/Cheney administration invading Iraq?
As we can all remember, that notion of “we’ll be greeted as liberators” didn’t work out then, and it certainly isn’t working out now.
WTF?


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498592020008517632


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 1, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I thought it was Pelosi's fault. You know how women can be.


LOL Sen. Ron Johnson IS ACTUALLY BLAMING PELOSI.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> They tried. This is a New Brunswick ground to air missile:
> 
> View attachment 5093820


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Being crazy means you don't give a fuck what anybody thinks.


I’m crazy


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *NHL suspends all business relations in Russia*
> From CNN's Kevin Dotson
> 
> 
> ...


Ovechkin has been a supporter of Putin over the years. Another reason to hate number eight.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 1, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> Is Putin purposely trying to sound like the Bush/Cheney administration invading Iraq?
> As we can all remember, that notion of “we’ll be greeted as liberators” didn’t work out then, and it certainly isn’t working out now.
> WTF?


Likely. Putin has been setting this up for years with his online propaganda attacks. He needed to give his anti-American trolls a narrative to push online to deflect from his actual invasion of a democratic nation.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> These are the traditional Blitzkrieg tactics of armored thrusts and envelopment, WW2 stuff, most of the Ukrainian forces will withdraw from the east to more defensible positions to the west. A western defensive zone would be best with short supply lines to NATO and a protracted costly war as more Ukrainian troops are trained and armed in Poland by the regiment. It will get very bloody for Vlad, in weeks the bear will be howling. Russia's military betrayed weakness, Stinger AA missiles strip off close tactical air support, essential for Blitzkrieg operations. Shoulder launched anti tank weapons blunt armored thrusts and destroy Russian APCs. This is the new reality of the modern battle field and these weapons made it possible, The Ukrainians have thousands of each and will get tens of thousands in the days and weeks ahead. This will be fatal to Vlad in the end.


Good analyses,Ukraine will eventually fall(exempting a coup d'etat in Russia prior)but this will only occur when Putin out of desperation resorts to WW2style barbarism and carpet bombs the big cities,this in turn will make him a complete pariah,war criminal in 2022.I can't believe that the world is going to witness Stalingrad all over again 70 yrs. later which is absolutely shameful,I hope and pray that someone high up in Russia's armed forces puts together a rebellion to stop this from occurring,preventing folly that will stain your country for the actions of ONE isolated man loosing his marbles is not the act of a traitor.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

Russian column entering Kharkov they don't look demoralized to me. that's a lot of hardware

The southern army trapped and Russian Air force controls all the roads






Polish President Andrzej Duda, after a meeting with NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg, said that the Polish side would not send its planes to Ukraine





__





Press conference with NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg and the President of Poland, Andrzej Duda at Łask Military Airbase in Poland


(As delivered)




www.nato.int


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Ovechkin has been a supporter of Putin over the years. Another reason to hate number eight.


the flyers fans booed him every time he touched the puck at their game this past Sat.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> I’m crazy



That's been completely clear from the start, I've never doubted it for a moment.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

What do you all think about the 64 km russian military convoy going to kiev? Why can’t ukrainains just blow them up?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498352640060755971


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498592020008517632


They are wearing SSh-60 steel helmets. made in 1960s

compare









Intel Slava Z


BMP of the RF Armed Forces in the Kiev direction.




t.me













Intel Slava Z


⚡ Attack helicopters Mi-28N "Night Hunter" of the Russian Aerospace Forces support the offensive of the NM DPR.




t.me


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> They are wearing SSh-60 steel helmets. made in 1960s


If they don’t even have food to eat do you think they will have good equipment?? They are seen as cannon fodder by putin, probably to tire ukrania out so he can bring his best mates at the end. This is my opinion on his strategy as i don’t think this is close to end. Because putin is now the paria of the world, he knows he will face consequences so at least it has to finish how he wants(i don’t think he knows what he wants or what he’s doing and it’s clear that he has some psychotic issues)


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> What do you all think about the 64 km russian military convoy going to kiev? Why can’t ukrainains just blow them up?



Russia has air cover now in the area and enough men and air defense to move in closer to the city. NATO and the US will not send in troops or planes, they will not fire the first shot in a world war, however if russia crosses a border into a NATO country WWIII will officially start. It looks like the fighter jets given to ukraine will be overwhelmed and shot down, they don't have enough pilots.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Russia has air cover now in the area and enough men and air defense to move in closer to the city. NATO and the US will not send in troops or planes, they will not fire the first shot in a world war, however if russia crosses a border into a NATO country WWIII will officially start. It looks like the fighter jets given to ukraine will be overwhelmed and shot down, they don't have enough pilots.


It’s already coming pretty close to the border- bombs this morning in Ismail, 15 km from the border with Romania. And right now on our television it says the nuclear problem is pretty urgent as russians put their hands on the second nuclear base


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

India and Pakistan will not ban trade with russia, I'm a little surprised by India. The crazy midget now says he wants all US nukes out of Europe. India will buy grain from russia, they must be afraid of losing control of their population if mass starvation sets in.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498352640060755971


Paint not Russian camo probably this museum piece from 1960ies used by Ukraine. Toggle switches and old cast iron gear sets?? Really?? Is it 1972?


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> That's been completely clear from the start, I've never doubted it for a moment.


i appreciate not putting me on ignorator. sorry for my past trolling habits.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

All major cities in Ukraine blocked now








‘Our cities are blocked, but nobody will break us,’ Zelensky tells EU Parliament


In a social media post early Tuesday, Zelensky warned his countrymen that Russian forces were heading for Kyiv, Kharkiv.




theprint.in


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> If they don’t even have food to eat do you think they will have good equipment??


And you believe that? Don't know which war you have been watching


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> i appreciate not putting me on ignorator. sorry for my past trolling habits.


I give you as much thought as the shit I took this morning, you've shown your true self already.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Russian column entering Kharkov they don't look demoralized to me. that's a lot of hardware
> 
> The southern army trapped and Russian Air force controls all the roads
> 
> ...


They are now getting massive support from Uncle Sam and many stinger AA missiles, soon Russian tactical air won't have the same effect. Nobody expected to hold eastern Ukraine and cities bombed to rubble are not taken cities, rubble make excellent fighting positions, make armor hard to use and equalizes infantry forces. Cities in the middle east held out for months, this will be no different. The real action will be in western Ukraine where supply lines are short and defensive positions will be created that will be defended with a layer air defense, not just stingers. They just need time and apparently the Russians are giving it to them. The point is not to hold territory in eastern Ukraine, but to kill Russians at this point, the more the better.

Being surrounded in your own country is different than being surrounded in a foreign one, you have the full resources and support of the population. This is giving NATO and their surrounding states a pretty good idea of their state of readiness and the quality of their armed forces. With some American and NATO support their neighbors won't fear them quite as much, having power is one thing, exercising it is another.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> And you believe that? Don't know which war you have been watching


WTF do you think is in those stalled supply columns filling the roads? They bypassed resistance forces, these are thinly guarded and vulnerable to Molotov cocktail attacks, unlike armor and APCs, which are mostly at the front.

I'm sure some units have high moral and they have special forces, but the bulk of their force are conscripts. Here is another fundamental problem they have, everybody under 30 gets their news from the internet and have smart phones, the older generations get their news from state controlled TV. All the young men of military age are getting uncensored news and are not watching state TV, most have smartphones. This is having a pernicious effect on moral, particularly on the 18 to 25 year old conscripts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> India and Pakistan will not ban trade with russia, I'm a little surprised by India. The crazy midget now says he wants all US nukes out of Europe. India will buy grain from russia, they must be afraid of losing control of their population if mass starvation sets in.


We, Canada and America can help with that! I'm sure the state department are quietly working on them and money might even be exchanging hands. Biden would love a big agricultural program to help farmers and feed India, Trump fucked them with his sanctions on China. Every bit helps.

Pakistan is dependent on America and is more subject to heat than India, but world opinion is more important to India as is domestic opinion.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> And you believe that? Don't know which war you have been watching


I’m watching the war that’s happening 15 km to my border, getting info from my friends and family in Ukraine. What about you?


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 1, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> What do you all think about the 64 km russian military convoy going to kiev? Why can’t ukrainains just blow them up?


It is very vulnerable,many soft skinned vehicles,if Ukraine has the capacity remaining it could result in devastating losses,I'm sure the Ukranians know this,the question is what capabilities remain,from my observations so far I would conclude that it will be attacked by any means possible as the Ukranians have shown a dogged determination in defending their homeland,this whole episode that Putin has unleashed is above all sad,followed by terrifying,and lastly unnecessary,most Russian troops have no idea why they are doing this.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> WTF do you think is in those stalled supply columns filling the roads? They bypassed resistance forces, these are thinly guarded and vulnerable to Molotov cocktail attacks, unlike armor and APCs, which are mostly at the front.
> 
> I'm sure some units have high moral and they have special forces, but the bulk of their force are conscripts. Here is another fundamental problem they have, everybody under 30 gets their news from the internet and have smart phones, the older generations get their news from state controlled TV. All the young men of military age are getting uncensored news and are not watching state TV, most have smartphones. This is having a pernicious effect on moral, particularly on the 18 to 25 year old conscripts.


Modern tanks are water tight, and therefor also very much molotov cocktail tight.
The way molotov cocktails work usually is by stalling the engine by getting inside the exhaust on the back, however already during ww2 tanks were designed to combat this to a large degree, the T-34 for example had shutters that it would cover the engine with to block things from getting inside and to put out any fires inside the exhaust very quickly.
It’s basically impossible on most moderns tanks to even get that far, as exhaust no longer is on the back top hull on any proper tank, even the T-55 from the 1950s has it’s exhaust on the side so you can’t pour things into it.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> It is very vulnerable,many soft skinned vehicles,if Ukraine has the capacity remaining it could result in devastating losses,I'm sure the Ukranians know this,the question is what capabilities remain,from my observations so far I would conclude that it will be attacked by any means possible as the Ukranians have shown a dogged determination in defending their homeland,this whole episode that Putin has unleashed is above all sad,followed by terrifying,and lastly unnecessary,most Russian troops have no idea why they are doing this.


I heard that Putin had a melt down because he didn’t expect to fail in the first days, so his frustration is what we should fear. BRAKING NEWS RIGHT NOW:KIEV WILL BE HIT WITH ROCKETS AND EVERYONE THERE IS WARNED TO LEAVE RIGHT NOW, not to hide anymore, but how can they leave?!?!?!


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I heard that Putin had a melt down because he didn’t expect to fail in the first days, so his frustration is what we should fear. BRAKING NEWS RIGHT NOW:KIEV WILL BE HIT WITH ROCKETS AND EVERYONE THERE IS WARNED TO LEAVE RIGHT NOW, not to hide anymore, but how can they leave?!?!?!


Only a specific area:
Russian Defense Ministry calls on residents of Kyiv, *living near the building of technology facility of SBU* which will be hit, to leave their homes.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Modern tanks are water tight, and therefor also very much molotov cocktail tight.
> The way molotov cocktails work usually is by stalling the engine by getting inside the exhaust on the back, however already during ww2 tanks were designed to combat this to a large degree, the T-34 for example had shutters that it would cover the engine with to block things from getting inside and to put out any fires inside the exhaust very quickly.
> It’s basically impossible on most moderns tanks to even get that far, as exhaust no longer is on the back top hull on any proper tank, even the T-55 from the 1950s has it’s exhaust on the side so you can’t pour things into it.


Don’t you have meatballs to cook or furniture to assemble?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 1, 2022)

Ukrainian librarians are bad ass!


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Only a specific area:
> Russian Defense Ministry calls on residents of Kyiv, *living near the building of technology facility of SBU* which will be hit, to leave their homes.


Glad they announced Ukraine where they will hit, we should believe it will only be there. Are you forreal???


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Don’t you have meatballs to cook or furniture to assemble?


just for you








Intel Slava Z


Fresh reports out of Kiev about a local women driving around the city burning Russian armored vehicles with Molotov Сocktails. So far she has successfully incinerated herself. Locals refer to her as "Kerosene Kelly"




t.me


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 1, 2022)

The way this is playing out,I bet Putin wishes he could go back in time,there needs to be some high level back door communication to prevent the humanitarian disaster that inevitably awaits in big cities w/populations over a million. There needs to be either a coup in Russia to remove Putin and reverse this act or there needs to be a way found for Russia to take a exit out of this disaster that looms,I really can't bare the thought of cities w/millions of people reduced to rubble w/no electric,food,and medical capacity in wintertime no less,there is a very small window of time for this to be prevented,internally in Russia or externally by someone in the West.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Modern tanks are water tight, and therefor also very much molotov cocktail tight.
> The way molotov cocktails work usually is by stalling the engine by getting inside the exhaust on the back, however already during ww2 tanks were designed to combat this to a large degree, the T-34 for example had shutters that it would cover the engine with to block things from getting inside and to put out any fires inside the exhaust very quickly.
> It’s basically impossible on most moderns tanks to even get that far, as exhaust no longer is on the back top hull on any proper tank, even the T-55 from the 1950s has it’s exhaust on the side so you can’t pour things into it.


Molotov cocktails are effective against supply trucks and fuel tankers on stalled strung out convoy routes that are poorly protected. They are by passing many enemies armed with Molotov cocktails and their logistics are vulnerable, too many axis of attack to provide adequate protection through highly hostile territory. 

Like I said this will devolve into a war in the western Ukraine and long sieges of the cities which will be reduced to rubble with mass civilian casualties, war is Hell.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

Russia no longer needs the west.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Russia no longer needs the west.


It ain't the west it's the world now, or soon will be the US EU and their allies will enforce discipline. Russia could be expelled from the UN and loose it's place on the security council eventually. Everybody needs trade.

Are you running out a Russian GRU contract operating from the Balkans or something? Trouble getting paid in dollars? Most educated Russians and Slaves don't buy Putin's bullshit, what axe do you have to grind? Do you have something against peace and prosperity? The standard of living in eastern Europe has exploded since the cold war, the same will happen to the Ukraine. Not even the fucking Oligarchs support Putin, yet you do...


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

I want this hopeless war that Ukraine was conned into by the west's false promises to be over as quickly as possible with minimal loss of civilian life


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Russia no longer needs the west.


So a big fish in a small pond? Sure that is not the reason the powers that be in Russia amassed all their wealth.


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I want this hopeless war that Ukraine was conned into by the west's false promises to be over as quickly as possible with minimal loss of civilian life


The West from the start said that Ukrain will fold but it would give Russia a bloody nose. They are doing well over what the West thought they would do.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> So a big fish in a small pond? Sure that is not the reason the powers that be in Russia amassed all their wealth.


What does Russia sell? Minerals raw materials energy weapons. it's a sellers market


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*Munich Philharmonic fires Russian conductor*
The Munich Philharmonic announced Tuesday that it had fired Russian chief conductor Valery Gergiev due to his support of Russian President Vladimir Putin.

Munich Mayor Dieter Reiter previously requested that Gergiev “clearly and unequivocally distance himself from the brutal war of aggression that Putin is waging against Ukraine and now especially against our twin city of Kyiv.”

Gergiev declined to respond to the request.


“I would have expected him to reconsider and revise his very positive assessment of the Russian ruler,” Reiter said in response. “He didn't. In the current situation, however, a clear signal for the orchestra, its audience, the public and city politics would have been essential in order to be able to continue working together. After this is not done, only an immediate separation remains.”

Gergiev received the Hero of Labor of the Russian Federation prize when Putin reinstated the honor in 2013.

In addition to his close ties with Putin, Gergiev supported the Russian annexation of Crimea in 2014.

The Vienna Philharmonic decided Thursday, shortly following Russia’s invasion of Ukraine that morning, to go on a U.S. tour without Gergiev, who was supposed to conduct the group’s performances.

Gergiev directs the White Nights Festival in St. Petersburg, Russia








Munich Philharmonic fires Russian conductor


The Munich Philharmonic announced Tuesday that it had fired Russian chief conductor Valery Gergiev due to his support of Russian President Vladimir Putin.Munich Mayor Dieter Reiter previously reque…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> What does Russia sell? Minerals raw materials energy weapons. it's a sellers market


More the reason to cut off the head in Russia.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> The West from the start said that Ukrain will fold but it would give Russia a bloody nose. They are doing well over what the West thought they would do.


Yeah but somehow Instead of building up Ukraine's Industry infrastructure and democracy we pushed then head first into conflict with nuclear superpower


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> More the reason to cut off the head in Russia.


this isn't some illegitimate son of fidel castro we are talking about he is ex KGB he probably invented half the stuff you are thinking of


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*German coach quits Russian soccer club to protest invasion*
A German coach has quit his job as the head coach of Russian soccer club Lokomotiv Moscow in protest of the invasion of Ukraine, The Associated Press reported. 

In a statement on Tuesday, Lokomotiv said that Markus Gisdol was removed from his position as head coach after spending four months on the job.

“Marvin Compper will prepare the team for the upcoming games. The club and the team are working as usual and are concentrating on achieving the maximum result in the upcoming matches in the Russian Cup and RPL,” the club wrote in a tweet. 

In an interview with German newspaper Bild, Gisdol said he was forced to take action after witnessing what he saw happening in Ukraine. 

"I cannot pursue my calling in a country whose leader is responsible for a war of aggression in the middle of Europe," Gisdol told the German newspaper, via Reuters. "That is not in line with my values, which is why I have resigned from my position as coach with immediate effect.” 

"I can't stand on the training ground in Moscow, train the players, demand professionalism and a few kilometres away orders are given that bring great suffering to an entire people. That is my personal decision and I am absolutely convinced of it,” Gisdol added. 

Gisdol’s resignation follows FIFA's decision on Monday to impose an indefinite ban on Russia’s national team from participating in all competitions, including the upcoming 2022 World Cup in Qatar. 

Russia's invasion of Ukraine began on Thursday and has led to a series of international sanctions against Moscow. U.S. and European companies in a variety of sectors have moved to end business with Russia.

Soccer stars from Polish striker Robert Lewandowski to Ukrainian national team members Roman Yaremchuk and Ruslan Malinovskyi have all used their platform to protest the Russian invasion.

Russian Railways, the owner of Lokomotiv Moscow, was also hit with sanctions by the U.S. last week, according to the AP. 








German coach quits Russian soccer club to protest invasion


A German coach has quit his job as the head coach of Russian soccer club Lokomotiv Moscow in protest of the invasion of Ukraine, The Associated Press reported. In a statement on Tuesday, Lokom…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I want this hopeless war that Ukraine was conned into by the west's false promises to be over as quickly as possible with minimal loss of civilian life


Not gonna happen unless Russia withdraws and pays compensation and Vlad might have to eat a bullet for that to happen.


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 1, 2022)

Do americans watch the European Parliament debates or do they only care about the debates between redhats and libs, big tech, and mainstream media?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Yeah but somehow Instead of building up Ukraine's Industry infrastructure and democracy we pushed then head first into conflict with nuclear superpower


It must suck to have to earn a living spreading hate mongers propaganda about Putin lying to his county's troops and forcing them to attack a neighboring democratic nation. And it must really suck that they got outfoxed by a 80 year old Biden when he exposed Putin's bullshit pretext to this war.


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> this isn't some illegitimate son of fidel castro we are talking about he is ex KGB he probably invented half the stuff you are thinking of


Oh, that hurt. I am so wounded. 

I really do not care who she was screwing at the time. He could wear a dress and wear black face for all I care.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> Oh, that hurt. I am so wounded.
> 
> I really do not care who she was screwing at the time. He could wear a dress and wear black face for all I care.


I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> I’m crazy


no, you're just annoying and crave attention...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> Do americans watch the European Parliament debates or do they only care about the debates between redhats and libs, big tech, and mainstream media?


Not even Europeans watch Parliamentary debates, they get the high (and low) points on the news.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> It must suck to have to earn a living spreading hate mongers propaganda about Putin lying to his county's troops and forcing them to attack a neighboring democratic nation. And it must really suck that they got outfoxed by a 80 year old Biden when he exposed Putin's bullshit pretext to this war.


I am hardly spreading hate I am saying thet Ukrainian army is going to collapse in the south because they are surrounded, the cities are surrounded, air force is destroyed, navy is sunk and you lot are talking about women and civilians with Molotovs.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

The bombing in kiev has started with the tv tower


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

In the south the LPR forces already reached the old LPR border Marioupol is surrounded


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> The bombing in kiev has started with the tv tower











Colonelcassad


Видео удара в районе телевышки в Киеве.




t.me


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not even Europeans watch Parliamentary debates, they get the high (and low) points on the news.


LOLOLOL
it was very interesting to watch and see the European parliament legislative procedure.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Likely. Putin has been setting this up for years with his online propaganda attacks. He needed to give his anti-American trolls a narrative to push online to deflect from his actual invasion of a democratic nation.


i have been wondering through all of this, why is putin bothering to make up stupid lies that no one will believe?...if there was one chance in a million that anyone would buy into his lies, i could understand, but only simple minded morons could ever believe that putin is "saving Ukraine from neo-nazis"....putin IS the fucking neo nazi....putin says he needs to protect the "russian citizens" of Donbas from genocide...from who? the jewish president of Ukraine? yeah, those jewish comedians aren't to be trusted, they'll spray you in the face with a seltzer bottle, then the rubber chickens come out...protect them from the Ukrainians who have lived peacefully by them for all of their lives?
putin claims Ukraine isn't a real nation, that they are and always have been a territory of russia...the Ukrainians tend to disagree, and i usually take the side of the people who live in a place over the word of a power mad tyrant who yearns for the days when people lived in fear of him...
i really think a lot of this is about his years in eastern Germany, where he was basically the law, until the wall fell...you watch, the next thing he does (if his own people don't kill him first) will be to start building a wall between all his border checkpoints...it seems like all tyranical despots want a wall, maybe he and trump can get together to discuss the details


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> India and Pakistan will not ban trade with russia, I'm a little surprised by India. The crazy midget now says he wants all US nukes out of Europe. India will buy grain from russia, they must be afraid of losing control of their population if mass starvation sets in.


we should just "gift" all of our nukes in the EU to their host countries right now...problem solved for putin, no more American nukes in EU, they own them all now, deal with them....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 1, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I’m watching the war that’s happening 15 km to my border, getting info from my friends and family in Ukraine. What about you?


My guess is he's got a brother in the Russian Army.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Paint not Russian camo probably this museum piece from 1960ies used by Ukraine. Toggle switches and old cast iron gear sets?? Really?? Is it 1972?


hey, you use what you got, they gotta be better than an assault on foot


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE


Much more clever than you, right?


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> In the south the LPR forces already reached the old LPR border Marioupol is surrounded


Many Ukrainian TV channels began to report that the broadcast was stopped for technical reasons.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I’m watching the war that’s happening 15 km to my border, getting info from my friends and family in Ukraine. What about you?


You are Romanian you and Ukrainians both fought for Hitler in ww2 i understand your sympathies


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> You are Romanian you and Ukrainians both fought for Hitler in ww2 i understand your sympathies


Your information is below mediocre and clearly don’t understand history


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Many Ukrainian TV channels began to report that the broadcast was stopped for technical reasons.
> 
> View attachment 5094269


I am surprised they were not takken out days ago, what took them so long.

Oh right, the Ukrainians.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> this isn't some illegitimate son of fidel castro we are talking about he is ex KGB he probably invented half the stuff you are thinking of


Gotnknee meff


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> You are Romanian you and Ukrainians both fought for Hitler in ww2 i understand your sympathies


Your diction is dropping. You should have a comma or an and in this sentence. Posting on your phone?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> LOLOLOL
> it was very interesting to watch and see the European parliament legislative procedure.


Canada operates the same way, presidents are ceremonial and protect the constitution, the real power is with the PM and cabinet. Parties are also top down controlled, to get rid of radicals, but local people in thee party elect the candidate, but the higher ups can get rid on them too. Party membership usually costs money ($10) and few people are party members, I'm a member of the liberal party of Canada or will be when I renew! It is unlike America where most people have a tribe with primaries and registration with two parties, we have three main ones and currently have a liberal minority government. Much of America's problems could be solved with open primaries IMHO, it might help keep the nut cases out.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Your information is below mediocre and clearly don’t understand history








Romania in World War II - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




.


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2022)

Earth has too many people, this doesn't end until the world chases the Russians back home to a new world controlled by the west.
I don't know why we keep nodding politely at world monsters who have as much disdain for their own populations as they have for everyone else.
For almost 50 years I have been watching soft politicians go after weak countries with badly armed brown soldiers while casting a blind eye while a snake that calls itself a snake was allowed to grow stronger.


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*Russian Lawmakers Eye 15-Year Prison Terms for ‘Fakes’ About Ukraine Invasion*
Russian lawmakers are drafting legislation that would punish “fake” information about the Kremlin’s war in Ukraine with up to 15 years in prison.
The bill being drafted in the lower-house State Duma seeks to punish those who knowingly "distort the purpose, role and tasks of the Russian Armed Forces, as well as other units during special military and other operations," said Vasily Piskarev, head of the Duma’s Security and Anti-Corruption Committee, in an interview with state broadcaster Channel One. 

Piskarev said the penalties could apply to “fake” information about Russia’s war losses. 
Russia has not specified how many of its troops have been injured or killed during the war. Ukraine says 5,700 Russian troops have been killed so far. 
Piskarev said that most fake materials are “generated in Ukraine,” but are “willingly distributed by a number of Russian media” and on social media.

“It is one thing when it [disinformation] comes at peacetime, and another when our military is performing important tasks of maintaining peace and security, even if this happens abroad. Such fakes demoralize society, undermine confidence in the Russian army, and most importantly are a huge blow to the fighters’ relatives and friends,” Piskarev said. 


State Duma Speaker Vyacheslav Volodin later voiced support for the bill.
Russian authorities have already threatened to block or fine news websites that describe President Vladimir Putin’s "special military operation" in Ukraine as a war or invasion. State media regulator Roskomnadzor has already blocked several media outlets since then.
On Sunday, the independent Novaya Gazeta newspaper was forced to comply with the authorities' demand to change its language.








Russian Lawmakers Eye 15-Year Prison Terms for ‘Fakes’ About Ukraine Invasion - The Moscow Times


Russian lawmakers are drafting legislation that would punish “fake” information about the Kremlin’s war in Ukraine with up to 15 years in prison.




www.themoscowtimes.com





Really sucks when a government has to lie and threaten its people to rule. Oh mother Russia, what have you become?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have been wondering through all of this, why is putin bothering to make up stupid lies that no one will believe?...if there was one chance in a million that anyone would buy into his lies, i could understand, but only simple minded morons could ever believe that putin is "saving Ukraine from neo-nazis"....putin IS the fucking neo nazi....putin says he needs to protect the "russian citizens" of Donbas from genocide...from who? the jewish president of Ukraine? yeah, those jewish comedians aren't to be trusted, they'll spray you in the face with a seltzer bottle, then the rubber chickens come out...protect them from the Ukrainians who have lived peacefully by them for all of their lives?
> putin claims Ukraine isn't a real nation, that they are and always have been a territory of russia...the Ukrainians tend to disagree, and i usually take the side of the people who live in a place over the word of a power mad tyrant who yearns for the days when people lived in fear of him...
> i really think a lot of this is about his years in eastern Germany, where he was basically the law, until the wall fell...you watch, the next thing he does (if his own people don't kill him first) will be to start building a wall between all his border checkpoints...it seems like all tyranical despots want a wall, maybe he and trump can get together to discuss the details


Putin, like Trump has his base, older Russians get their news from state TV. It's the younger ones who he is having the most trouble with, the ones of military age. They are online and connected and are getting quite a different perspective on this, they also had a taste of the good life the west has to offer and see it on their devices everyday. They want to be part of this peace and prosperity, the last 30 years has brought much of Russia into the modern world and they want to be part of it. Russia properly and responsibly governed could be an immensely rich and prosperous country as part of the global community, the place has several time zones of virgin resources.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Romania in World War II - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you have to teach me my country’s history from WIKIPEDIA. You must have lots of free time in your hands to talk about things you know nothing about


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*Ukraine Launches Website for Russians to Find Killed Soldiers*
Ukrainian authorities on Sunday launched a website to help Russian families track down soldiers who have been killed or captured fighting in Moscow's invasion of the pro-Western country. 
The site — 200rf.com — contains pictures of the documents and corpses of Russian soldiers Ukraine said had been killed since President Vladimir Putin launched the attack. 

It also has videos of soldiers Ukraine says it has captured. 
"I am talking to you in Russian because this site was created for you," Viktor Andrusiv, an adviser to the Interior Minister, said in a video posted on the site.

"I know that many Russians are worried about how and where their children, sons, husbands are and what is happening to them — so we decided to put this online so that each of you could search for your loved one who Putin sent to fight in Ukraine."
Andrusiv said that over the past three days Ukrainian forces had captured almost 200 Russian soldiers and more than 3,000 Russian troops had died. 
"We have documents, photos and videos of all of these people," Andrusiv said.

The name of the site references the well-known term Gruz-200 (Cargo-200) that was used by Soviet military for corpses being flown back from the war in Afghanistan in the 1980s. 

Russia's defence ministry has so far given no details of any military losses in Ukraine since launching a multi-pronged attack Putin called a "special operation" to protect two separatist regions. 

The head of the North Caucasus region of Dagestan, Sergei Melikov, on Saturday became the first official to report the death of a Russian soldier in Ukraine. 

He posted a tribute on his official Instagram page, paying homage to an officer he said had been killed during the "special operation to defend Donbas."

The Kremlin has launched a major propaganda campaign to control coverage of the war in Ukraine and has ordered media to use only Russia's official versions of events. 

Moscow has long been accused of covering up losses suffered by its forces as they backed pro-Russian separatists in Ukraine and fought in Syria. 

Lev Shlosberg, a prominent liberal politician, has suggested Russia's military was using mobile crematoriums to destroy evidence of those killed in Ukraine. "There is no war. No dead. No tombs. People will just be no more. Forever," he wrote on his blog.








Ukraine Launches Website for Russians to Find Killed Soldiers - The Moscow Times


Ukrainian authorities on Sunday launched a website to help Russian families track down soldiers who have been killed or captured fighting in Moscow's invasion of the pro-Western country. The site — 200rf.com — contains pictures of the documents and corpses of Russian soldiers Ukraine said had...




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2022)

Well you could get 20 years for treason for supporting Ukraine in any way.... This is what is keeping protestors away.
The communist system has always relied on running its countries like prison populations with fear.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

ANC said:


> Earth has too many people, this doesn't end until the world chases the Russians back home to a new world controlled by the west.
> I don't know why we keep nodding politely at world monsters who have as much disdain for their own populations as they have for everyone else.
> For almost 50 years I have been watching soft politicians go after weak countries with badly armed brown soldiers while casting a blind eye while a snake that calls itself a snake was allowed to grow stronger.


The world population is leveling off and dropping in developed countries where women are emancipated and have access to birth control, depopulation is a major concern for most developed countries including China. In a hundred years if trends prevail there will be a lot less people in a world where robots do most of the work.


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*Russia's Anti-War Lobby Goes Online*
Several thousand Russians demonstrated against the Russian invasion of Ukraine, but the police reaction was the usual one when it comes to Kremlin critics: hundreds of arrests.

So the anti-war movement has moved online, where it is beginning to make itself heard and to garner support, some of it high-profile.

Ukrainian flags adorn profile pictures and teary-eyed emojis are scattered liberally among the online statements. The hashtag #NoToTheWar was trending on Twitter on Saturday.

Since early Thursday, when the invasion of Ukraine began, various Russian celebrities, journalists and bloggers have expressed their horror and helplessness, pleading for an immediate end to the war.

The popular video blogger and documentary filmmaker Yuri Dud saw one of his online posts get a million "likes."

"I write these words for a reason. When my children grow up and discover this moment in history... and ask me 'Dad, what did you do?', I want to have written proof that I did not choose this regime and did not support its imperialist rage," he wrote.

Elena Chernenko, a journalist with the Kommersant daily, said she was excluded from the pool of journalists covering Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov because she started an anti-war petition among her colleagues. 

An open letter from the arts and cultural fields on Saturday had the support of more than 2,000 actors, directors and other creative figures. 

They dismissed Putin's argument that the invasion is a "peacekeeping" operation to save Russian speakers in eastern Ukraine.

"Forcing peace through the use of force is absurd," the letter said.

Just as many doctors, nurses and paramedics have signed their own online missive.

"No matter how you seek to justify the use of lethal weapons, they are still lethal," they wrote. 

And an anti-war petition on the change.org website has gathered more than 750,000 signatures in two days. 

Among the celebrities making their voices heard, including regulars on loyal public television, is popular singer Valery Meladze.

"This must be stopped!" was his message on Instagram on the first day of the invasion.








Russia's Anti-War Lobby Goes Online - The Moscow Times


The head of Russia's state-run RT television is in no doubt.




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2022)

I'm just saying there are too few people who do any effort to make their lives to the benefit of all.
I won't miss a few million. I can only imagine the kind of cognitive dissonance future generations are to be raised under and how angry it will get them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

Looks like Russia is trying to strong arm Western Companies from leaving.....









Russia tries to stop Western companies fleeing the country


Russian President Vladimir Putin is trying to stem the flow of Western businesses fleeing the country over his decision to wage war on Ukraine.




www.cnn.com





most have already gone.....bye bye


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Modern tanks are water tight, and therefor also very much molotov cocktail tight.
> The way molotov cocktails work usually is by stalling the engine by getting inside the exhaust on the back, however already during ww2 tanks were designed to combat this to a large degree, the T-34 for example had shutters that it would cover the engine with to block things from getting inside and to put out any fires inside the exhaust very quickly.
> It’s basically impossible on most moderns tanks to even get that far, as exhaust no longer is on the back top hull on any proper tank, even the T-55 from the 1950s has it’s exhaust on the side so you can’t pour things into it.


are they stinger missile tight? are they RPG tight? Ukraine has been getting non stop deliveries from pretty much the rest of the world, because the rest of the world thinks putin sucks ass...who knows what kind of goodies they have to fuck up the invading nazis with? lets watch and see, we can take a shot every time an invading russian nazi dies...


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 1, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Glad you have to teach me my country’s history from WIKIPEDIA. You must have lots of free time in your hands to talk about things you know nothing about


I guess that answers why you're not leaving Ukraine with that cute baby.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I heard that Putin had a melt down because he didn’t expect to fail in the first days, so his frustration is what we should fear. BRAKING NEWS RIGHT NOW:KIEV WILL BE HIT WITH ROCKETS AND EVERYONE THERE IS WARNED TO LEAVE RIGHT NOW, not to hide anymore, but how can they leave?!?!?!


cross country, as far from main roads as possible...but i wouldn't go far if i was them, the remains of their beautiful, historic, irreplaceable city will offer them many many opportunities to kill more invaders...more criminal, murderous, fascist fucks...oh, what's that? they were misled by their criminally insane leader?...then they should put down their arms and start walking back to russia...or perhaps, ask for asylum and help defend what they helped destroy


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Only a specific area:
> Russian Defense Ministry calls on residents of Kyiv, *living near the building of technology facility of SBU* which will be hit, to leave their homes.


oh, well isn't that nice of the murdering fuck face cocksuckers....


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I guess that answers why you're not leaving Ukraine with that cute baby.


How could i leave Ukraine if I’m not in Ukraine? Also you could say what you’re talking about if you keep replying?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> just for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought perhaps there might be a real person inside you...but i was wrong, you're just another magat, no matter where you live, no matter who you voted for, you're a fucking magat in your heart...to take satisfaction in the misery of others to get back at a perceived minor slight reveals you for what you are...a worthless piece of shit who supports the enemies of free humanity...go fight for putin, nazi


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Modern tanks are water tight, and therefor also very much molotov cocktail tight.
> The way molotov cocktails work usually is by stalling the engine by getting inside the exhaust on the back, however already during ww2 tanks were designed to combat this to a large degree, the T-34 for example had shutters that it would cover the engine with to block things from getting inside and to put out any fires inside the exhaust very quickly.
> It’s basically impossible on most moderns tanks to even get that far, as exhaust no longer is on the back top hull on any proper tank, even the T-55 from the 1950s has it’s exhaust on the side so you can’t pour things into it.


I was thinking getting on the blind side,>crawling up>open hatch>drop in.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i thought perhaps there might be a real person inside you...but i was wrong, you're just another magat, no matter where you live, no matter who you voted for, you're a fucking magat in your heart...to take satisfaction in the misery of others to get back at a perceived minor slight reveals you for what you are...a worthless piece of shit who supports the enemies of free humanity...go fight for putin, nazi


Here we would call this kind on person a ,,lăchist”(a snitch talking bullshit prisoners pee on to make them realise they’re not the belly of the world)


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*French PM says Putin ‘lied to Macron, to the international community, to his own people’*
French Prime Minister Jean Castex addressed French lawmakers on Russia’s invasion of Ukraine Tuesday, saying that Russian President Vladimir Putin is ‘fully and entirely responsible’ for the war and that Putin ‘lied to Macron, to the international community, to his own people’ in alleging that Russian-speaking residents of eastern Ukraine are threatened with genocide by Kyiv. 








As it happened: Russia launches rockets on Kharkiv, advances troops on Kyiv


A Russian attack on a TV tower in Kyiv Tuesday killed five people, Ukrainian officials said, and a Russian rocket strike on a local administration building in the city of Kharkiv killed at least 10 civilians.…




www.france24.com


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*Ukraine: 'Nobody is adding to the escalation except Putin,' says Georgia's Zurabishvili*
In an interview with FRANCE 24, Georgian President Salome Zurabishvili reacted to the ongoing Russian invasion of Ukraine. The Georgian leader said she was "not too convinced" by Russian President Vladimir Putin's assurances that he is willing to stop attacks on civilians and civilian infrastructure in Ukraine. Zurabishvili added that the only party that is escalating the war in Ukraine is Putin himself. 

Speaking to FRANCE 24 a day after talks with French President Emmanuel Macron in Paris, French-born Georgian President Salome Zurabishvili predicted that Moscow will fail in Ukraine just like it failed in Georgia in 2008, saying that "whatever happens, tomorrow's Ukraine will be anti-Russian".
She added that the 2008 Russian invasion of Georgia "never changed the determination of the Georgian people to join Europe and NATO" and that she backed Ukraine's bid to join the EU.

The Georgian leader rejected the argument that the West was in any way escalating the current conflict. "Nobody is adding to the escalation except Putin," she said. 

"He just used the pretext of so-called danger to justify for himself and for the Russian population his acts of aggression," she told FRANCE 24.
However, Zurabishvili, who is also a former French diplomat, regretted the West's "self-restriction" in the past "not do something that might provoke" Putin.








The Interview - Ukraine: 'Nobody is adding to the escalation except Putin,' says Georgia's Zurabishvili


In an interview with FRANCE 24, Georgian President Salome Zurabishvili reacted to the ongoing Russian invasion of Ukraine. The Georgian leader said she was "not too convinced" by Russian President Vladimir…




www.france24.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 1, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> How could i leave Ukraine if I’m not in Ukraine? Also you could say what you’re talking about if you keep replying?


I asked you a question yesterday maybe I missed your reply? @hanimmal could you find it for me?


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*Ukrainian hospital building destroyed in shelling: Parliament*
A Ukrainian hospital building was destroyed by shelling on Tuesday, according to a Telegram posted by the Ukrainian Parliament. 

The post accuses Russian forces of targeting a hospital in the second-largest Ukrainian city, Kharkiv. 

U.S. officials have said that Russia is targeting schools, residential buildings and hospitals, but Russia has thus far denied targeting civilians during the conflict.

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky has called for a war crimes investigation against Russia for their actions. 

At least 136 Ukrainian civilians were killed in the past six days of fighting, according to the U.N., but the total is likely much higher. 








Ukrainian hospital building destroyed in shelling: Parliament


A Ukrainian hospital building was destroyed by shelling on Tuesday, according to a Telegram posted by the Ukrainian Parliament. The post accuses Russian forces of targeting a hospital in the s…




thehill.com


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I asked you a question yesterday maybe I missed your reply? @hanimmal could you find it for me?


You can ask again, no need for someone else to lose time if it’s your question


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukraine: 'Nobody is adding to the escalation except Putin,' says Georgia's Zurabishvili*
> In an interview with FRANCE 24, Georgian President Salome Zurabishvili reacted to the ongoing Russian invasion of Ukraine. The Georgian leader said she was "not too convinced" by Russian President Vladimir Putin's assurances that he is willing to stop attacks on civilians and civilian infrastructure in Ukraine. Zurabishvili added that the only party that is escalating the war in Ukraine is Putin himself.
> 
> Speaking to FRANCE 24 a day after talks with French President Emmanuel Macron in Paris, French-born Georgian President Salome Zurabishvili predicted that Moscow will fail in Ukraine just like it failed in Georgia in 2008, saying that "whatever happens, tomorrow's Ukraine will be anti-Russian".
> ...


Another country that will be emboldened and trouble for Vlad, there are several like that, a legacy of the Soviet Union and a rich hunting ground for the CIA


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*Zelensky fan gear floods the internet*
Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky has been hailed a “hero” and a “savior” over his impassioned defense against the Russian invasion, and now his supporters can show their fandom with everything from artwork to aprons.

On e-commerce sites such as Etsy, more and more Zelensky-centric products appear to be popping up by the day. Several shirts feature images of the actor-turned-politician, emblazoned with some of his most famous quotes.

“I need ammunition, not a ride,” one $18 shirt says, showing the Ukrainian leader solemnly standing in front of his country’s blue and yellow flag. The response is reportedly what Zelensky gave to an offer from the United States to evacuate him from Ukraine last week.

A $19 mouse pad on the site Redbubble.com is one of several products that also feature the Zelensky quote, which can also be slapped on stickers, iPhone cases, outerwear and notebooks.

For $5, one Etsy seller is offering what they’re calling a “Ukraine charity cross stitch,” complete with the “ammunition, not a ride” phrase and embroidered sunflowers, Ukraine’s national flower, which has become a symbol of resistance. 

The seller, who said the price of the item is to cover the cost of materials, requires proof of at least a $20 charity donation to a Ukraine-focused charity before they will ship the design. Zelensky, the seller said in a message about the cross-stitch, “has made headlines with his brave solidarity with his people. This famous quote sums it up pretty well.”

A $28 giclee print being sold on Etsy depicts Zelensky walking in military gear with a pair of wings through a bed of sunflowers.

Even newborns can show their support for Ukraine’s 44-year-old president — for $25, buyers on a site called TeeShirtPalace.com can purchase an “I Stand With Ukraine” infant bodysuit that shows Zelensky sporting Captain America-esque gear and the message “Captain Ukraine.”

Other Zelensky-inspired knickknacks take aim at Russian President Vladimir Putin. A $28 Etsy sweatshirt shows an illustration of Zelensky with a not-so-subtle “Puck Futin.”








Zelensky fan gear floods the internet


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky has been hailed a “hero” and a “savior” over his impassioned defense against the Russian invasion, and now his supporters can show their fandom with everythin…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*Visa, Mastercard blocking Russian banks from networks*
Multiple Russian financial institutions are being blocked from the networks of Mastercard and Visa after governments around the world announced sanctions following Russia’s invasion into Ukraine.

“The invasion by Russian military forces over the past week has been devastating for the people of Ukraine. Our thoughts continue to be with those impacted,” Mastercard CEO Michael Miebach said in a statement on Monday.

“As a result of sanction orders, we have blocked multiple financial institutions from the Mastercard payment network. We will continue to work with regulators in the days ahead to abide fully by our compliance obligations as they evolve,” he added.

The Mastercard chief executive also noted that $2 million would be channeled to Save the Children, the Red Cross and their employee assistance fund to further aid those affected by the Russian invasion into Ukraine. 

Visa also announced on Monday that it is taking actions to work in compliance with the announced sanctions.

“Visa is taking prompt action to ensure compliance with applicable sanctions, and is prepared to comply with additional sanctions that may be implemented,” Visa said in a statement.

The credit card company added that it would also be providing a $2 million donation to the U.S Fund for UNICEF.

“During the past few days, all of us at Visa have watched the tragic scenes in Ukraine with deep sadness and disbelief. Our hearts go out to the many people and families seeking safety, shelter and peace following the invasion of Ukraine,” the statement continued.

The announcement follows several rounds of sanctions that the U.S. and other governments have imposed against Russia in response to its invasion into its neighboring country. 

The sanctions have targeted Russian President Vladimir Putin, Russia’s foreign minister, certain Russian banks from the SWIFT international banking system, Russian elites and their families, sovereign debt and a host of financial institutions, among others.








Visa, Mastercard blocking Russian banks from networks


Multiple Russian financial institutions are being blocked from the networks of Mastercard and Visa after governments around the world announced sanctions following Russia’s invasion into …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukrainian hospital building destroyed in shelling: Parliament*
> A Ukrainian hospital building was destroyed by shelling on Tuesday, according to a Telegram posted by the Ukrainian Parliament.
> 
> The post accuses Russian forces of targeting a hospital in the second-largest Ukrainian city, Kharkiv.
> ...


Fighters just move into the rubble which blocks streets too, since the target has been hit, it won't likely be hit again, when there are plenty of fresh ones around. Wait till the anti tank weapons and stingers arrive en mass and are deployed, urban warfare will be an infantry fight with forces at close quarters fought in rubble and artillery will be largely useless.


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*Live video in Ukraine delivers war weapon Putin did not see coming*
Olena Gnes is a weapon of war that Russian President Vladimir Putin clearly did not count on.

Gnes, a Ukrainian tour guide, can be seen live on American television from a bomb shelter in Kyiv, clutching her five-month old baby as her two other children huddle next to her. In clear English, she stares down the camera, brands Russia the aggressor, and challenges the West to do more to stop the war in Ukraine.

Change the channel, and there is another mother. Her name is Oksana, and she is live from a crowded subway station with her two children. Flip again, and find video of a solitary Ukrainian woman confronting a bewildered Russian soldier on a street corner, handing him seeds so that sunflowers will grow when he is buried following Russia’s failed effort to overrun her country.

This is unlike any war coverage viewers have seen: dominated by regular people, urgent faces and voices, mothers and wives and children, speaking live to the world in real time. And it is largely due to a piece of technology that fits easily in a backpack.

What viewers are seeing now — and what Vladimir Putin probably did not think about — is what happens when television can throw off that anchor.

In place off all that equipment and the support personnel required, news outlets now have access to something called LiveU. It was first adopted by bloggers, allowing them to air live video on social media. But the technology continued to improve and quickly became a TV news staple. A professional LiveU unit — and others like it — fits in a backpack and costs about $1,500. For another $45 a month, you have constant contact with a cloud-based internet connection anywhere in the world. It works with a small portable high-grade camera, or with the camera on a smartphone.

All of this makes it extremely difficult for any government to control the narrative anymore. In Beijing, 4,000 miles from Kyiv, Chinese President Xi Jinping may have hoped to adapt Putin’s tactics for any potential strategies regarding, say, Taiwan. What he’s seeing live was most likely not part of his planning playbook, either. 

And so, mothers like Olena and Oksana are now the faces of war. Their children are who viewers think of as Russian tanks advance on Ukrainian cities. If the attack moves into an urban warfare phase — fighting block by block, house by house — more of those faces will show up live on home screens around the world.








Live video in Ukraine delivers war weapon Putin did not see coming


This is unlike any war coverage viewers have seen.




thehill.com


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Looks like Russia is trying to strong arm Western Companies from leaving.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is going to be a big deterant from Chinese support. 



schuylaar said:


> I asked you a question yesterday maybe I missed your reply? @hanimmal could you find it for me?


I think you are talking about this post that you might have misread and kept piling on.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/should-the-us-shed-blood-for-ukraine.1070104/post-16825682


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

Omg i can’t))


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

*Russian advance on Kyiv remains "basicallywhere it was yesterday" senior defense official told reporters today. "The Russians are not only facing "fuel and sustainment" problems, but are showing signs that they are running out of food, the official claimed*


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> This is going to be a big deterant from Chinese support.



i'm kinda thinking so to.....


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*Russian people face 'catastrophe' as ruble crashes and sanctions bite*
Everyone expected the Russian attack would be devastating for Ukrainian lives and businesses, but Canadians who study Russia and its economy say they have been startled by the invasion's catastrophic impact on Russians thanks to sanctions imposed by Western nations.

A plunging currency, a doubling of interest rates, empty shelves, a closed stock market, lineups at banks that are in danger of going broke — Canadian Russia-watchers say the repercussions of the invasion on Ukraine are affecting Russians at every level and are only now being understood.

One question everyone is asking is whether this will weaken President Vladimir Putin's grip on power.

"I think it's a catastrophe all around, but I think it is a catastrophe in particular for the common people, for, you know, the regular folks," said Norman Pereira, whose family escaped through China from the St Petersburg area in 1919 during the Russian Revolution.

The 80-year-old professor emeritus of Russian studies and history at Halifax's Dalhousie University still has family in Russia whom he keeps in touch with and is married to a Russian. Pereira, whose name is of Sephardic Portuguese origin, says the crash in the ruble and other economic impacts are already beginning to plague every aspect of life — and that's apart from battlefield casualties.

Like others I spoke to, Pereira was surprised by the brutality of the invasion, the weight of Western sanctions against Russia and the widespread consequences for the Russian economy.

"I misread the situation, I didn't think Putin would act so rashly. It's a disaster, a tragic mistake," he said in a phone conversation on Monday. "That may be putting it too kindly."

Pereira says that in a country where more than half of the population live on $6,000 US or less a year, it is the poorest who always suffer the most. But he says the growing middle class, especially in St. Petersburg and Moscow, has also been hit hard by the sanctions.

"The sanctions may not affect the people at the top very much, but it's going to affect the middle class, and it'll affect the people in the countryside. They're always the ones who take the brunt of it anyway."

In a country whose leader has become increasingly dictatorial, it is hard to see how a revolt by the middle class could make Putin relinquish his hold on power. Despite that, many — including Russian chess grandmaster and human rights activist Garry Kasparov — have proposed that the only real solution to the current crisis is the fall of the Putin regime.

Economist Dane Rowlands, a professor at Carleton University's Norman Paterson School of International Affairs, was also surprised by the power and effect of Western sanctions on Russia.

"They've gone a lot further and a lot quicker than I thought they would in terms of the breadth of the sanctions," he said on Monday. "They've really only left one remaining door open, and that's the financing of oil and gas purchases for the European countries."

Rowlands was also surprised that the Russian central bank was not expecting to see its overseas reserves cut off — one more bit of evidence that Putin underestimated the global reaction to his moves on Ukraine.

For the Russian economy, huge oil and gas resources have turned out to be a liability as well as an asset now that many foreign imports have been halted by sanctions. Sometimes seen as part of the phenomenon called the "resource curse," an economy can become so dependent on its wealth from a single source that it does not do enough to diversify. Instead, like Venezuela during the boom years, it buys what it needs.

Now, Rowlands says, with many imports cut off and the ruble falling sharply in value, store shelves are emptying.

"Russia obviously produces a lot of its own stuff, but they don't produce that much in the sense that it's a very resource-dependent country," he said. "They sell that stuff, and they buy what they want from outside."

It's not just consumers who have been affected but also industries, including oil and gas, that depend on imports of foreign parts and electronics cut off by sanctions and by restrictions on flights. Eventually, Rowlands says, those needs could be replaced by Chinese goods, but as North Americans have discovered, switching to a new source when supply chains break down is neither quick nor easy. Developing new supply lines is a task of years, not weeks or months.

Like Pereira, besides demonstrators, Sundstrom worries most about people at the lower income levels. People with debt, for instance, will now be burdened by central bank interest rates that have doubled to more than 20 per cent. Rising prices due to "massive" inflation will be devastating, she says, especially for people on government incomes or pensions.

"They're already not really enough to live on, but now they're going to be more and more useless over time," she said.

But Sundstrom says it's not just poorer Russians who are feeling the effect of sanctions. The many middle-class Russians who have grown used to being able to travel around the world will be stuck at home.

She says many ordinary people she knows have foreign bank accounts, and now they have lost access to them, while businesses can't get access to the capital they need. This time, Sundstrom says, Putin may have angered too many.

"I think that even within the inner circle — other than the most militant hard core people who are advising him — many people in the cabinet, many parliamentarians are going to start distancing themselves from him," she said. "He seems unhinged."


https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/russia-invasion-economy-column-don-pittis-1.6367198


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

oh wow....there is a live map out 

liveuamap....com......

google it.....


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 1, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I think you are talking about this post that you might have misread and kept piling on.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/should-the-us-shed-blood-for-ukraine.1070104/post-16825682View attachment 5094287


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> Do americans watch the European Parliament debates or do they only care about the debates between redhats and libs, big tech, and mainstream media?


most of us don't give a fuck about any of it, but still vote in presidential elections....i've long said there should be a general competence test ebfore you're allowed to vote...morons got us trump


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Russians don't care about collateral damage, they never did before and they won't now, they are getting desperate. This is embarrassing and reveals fundamental weaknesses in their military and political structure.


Actually, Russians actually aren't very good at war, i.e. Russia-Japanese War (1904-1905), & Afghanistan.

They beat Germany in WW2 simply by determination/numbers/weather & Hitler not listening to his generals.

What did Putin think he was going to do after he takes Ukraine, and he will do that.
What the fuck was he thinking?

This is not going to end well for Putin or Russia
Nations will help Ukraine, Russia, not so much.
They're on their own.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

that's the way to use those drones Turkey gave you.....






and Turkey has also.....









How a 1936 treaty could force Turkey to take sides in the Ukraine war | CNN


Turkey has officially labelled Russia's invasion of Ukraine as a war, in a move that could potentially hinder some of Moscow's military activities in the region. Here's how it happened and what it means for the conflict.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Actually, Russians actually aren't very good at war, i.e. Russia-Japanese War (1904-1905), & Afghanistan.
> 
> They beat Germany in WW2 simply by determination/numbers/weather & Hitler not listening to his generals.
> 
> ...


Taking western Ukraine with short supply lines to Poland and NATO is gonna be a problem for them and as long as the Ukrainians hold territory they will be supplied and can support partisan operations in the rest of the country. If they can hold out long enough, all of western Poland will become a giant NATO supply dump and training center for Ukrainians a regiment at a time, medium range AA missiles will be provided too as well as tanks and planes, but Ukrainians will be operating them. War is Hell and we are gonna make this one Hell for Vlad until mother Russia shits him out. There are 10 million fighting age Ukrainians, I'm sure NATO can scrap together a million man army in western Ukraine out of that, trained and equipped in western Poland and redeployed back home with an attitude.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Your information is below mediocre and clearly don’t understand history


He's a troll and only here to sow discord, fuck him and put him on ignore if he bothers you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

A gotta tell ya the timing for this shit is almost magical, Donald with both feet in his mouth over Vlad and his base divided over the issue of Ukraine or love for Vlad the invader. CPAC was a comedy of errors and a PR catastrophe for the GOP, a carnival of lunacy lead by Trump. Even the "freedumb convoy picked the worst possible time to whine about being "oppressed" as mandates are dropping all over the place. Now Joe is gonna give the state of the union address focused on a war with popular support and Vlad is providing these kind of headlines as he speaks. Timing.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Russia Targets Ukrainian Civilian Areas in Shift to Demoralize Resistance


Moscow bombards Kharkiv, Ukraine’s second-largest city, as it switches to a new strategy in a bid to demoralize Ukrainian resistance after failing to achieve a quick victory.




www.wsj.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

awww Lavrov is talking to himself.......knew he could do it....especially in the mist of a UN walk out


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*Democratic poll finds partisan split on Biden's response to Russia-Ukraine*
A new survey from a progressive polling firm finds broad support among Americans for financial sanctions that President Biden has imposed on Russia for invading Ukraine. 

Seventy-nine percent of likely voters support Biden imposing financial sanctions on Russia, while only 12 percent oppose, according to new polling from Data for Progress that was shared exclusively with The Hill. This includes 87 percent of Democrats, 78 percent of independents and 70 percent of Republicans. 

Additionally, the poll found that 71 percent support Biden sending U.S. forces to Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania, while 19 oppose the president doing so. This includes 79 percent of Democrats, 74 percent of independents and 60 percent of Republicans. 

Overall, only a narrow plurality of respondents said they approve of Biden’s response to the situation, though the share grew from 47 percent to 55 percent when respondents were told about the actions that the president has taken – specifically the financial sanctions and sending U.S. forces to the Baltic states. 

Despite bipartisan support for sanctions and the troop movements, Biden’s approval rating on his overall response to the Russia-Ukraine crisis has a clear partisan split. According to the poll, 84 percent of Democrats expressed approval but only 27 percent of Republicans did so after hearing about the specific actions Biden has taken. 

The polling comes ahead of Biden’s State of the Union address Tuesday, which is expected to touch heavily on the conflict in Ukraine. Republicans have criticized Biden’s approach to Russia's invasion, but there are divides within the GOP about the approach and the treatment of Russian President Vladimir Putin. 

In coordination with European allies, the Biden administration has sanctioned Russian banks, Russian elites, and Putin himself since the Russian leader launched a military operation against Ukraine last week. The U.S. and Europe have also announced plans to bar certain Russian banks from the SWIFT international financial messaging system. 

In addition, Biden has sent U.S. forces to reinforce NATO allies, while ruling out that U.S. troops would deploy to Ukraine to fight Russia. 

As the conflict threatens to create a major refugee crisis, the Data for Progress poll also found that 63 percent say the United States should accept Ukrainian refugees displaced by a war between Ukraine and Russia, while 26 percent oppose doing so and 11 percent said they are unsure. Majorities of Democrats and independents and a plurality of Republicans support allowing Ukrainian refugees into the U.S. 








Democratic poll finds partisan split on Biden’s response to Russia-Ukraine


A new survey from a progressive polling firm finds broad support among Americans for financial sanctions that President Biden has imposed on Russia for invading Ukraine, but a partisan divide …




thehill.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that's the way to use those drones Turkey gave you.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a beautiful thing 
I really like 0:50 where you can see the guy's standing around before they were vaporized.
and notice the laser flashing on the truck before they blew it to shit
Very cool


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

The mad midget is now destroying the hospitals, I think he's planning genocide for anyone who challenges his crazy ass.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> awww Lavrov is talking to himself.......knew he could do it....especially in the mist of a UN walk out


He's the foreign affairs guy who just lost a fortune in the west, he knows how fucking stupid this is, or does now along with millions of Russians, this guy is no dummy. Their big problem is everybody under 30 (military age) gets their news online and most older people get it from state TV. The young conscripts 18-25 are the most connected and so are their officers and it is having a pernicious effect on moral and causing trouble in the streets. Most people know who to blame and it's mad Vlad the invader.


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*California lawmakers push pension funds to divest of Russian assets *
A bipartisan group of California lawmakers will try to force the nation’s two largest public pension funds to divest financial holdings connected to Russian assets in the wake of the Ukraine invasion.

State Senate Majority Leader Mike McGuire said Monday he planned to introduce a bill that would require the California Public Employees’ Retirement System and California State Teachers’ Retirement System to disentangle themselves from investments tied to Russia. The two systems have recently held more than $1.7 billion combined in such assets, according to Reuters.

“We must stand strong for the people of Ukraine,” McGuire said in a statement Monday, adding that California needed to use its economic power to “stop this autocratic thug, Putin, by advancing this critical legislation and enacting our own financial divestments.”

Colorado’s public pension fund moved early to divest its Russian holdings, pulling $7.2 million invested in Sberbank last week after the bank was hit by federal sanctions.

Lawmakers in New Jersey, New York, Pennsylvania and Illinois have also introduced or are exploring bills to force divestment in Russia and its ally Belarus, as has New York City. Caisse de dépôt et placement du Québec, Canada’s second-largest pension fund, said it sold off its Russian assets last week, while two Danish funds were also exploring divestment.

CalPERS, which manages an investment portfolio of more than $500 billion, has investments linked to Russia that fluctuate in value between about $900 million and $1.1 billion, but the fund is not directly invested in Russian debt, according to Megan White, a spokesperson for the pension fund.

“CalPERS supports the people of Ukraine who are suffering due to what is an unjustified and unprovoked attack,” said CalPERS CEO Marcie Frost in a statement. “CalPERS investments in Russia total less than one percent of our total portfolio. We are monitoring current events and will take action as appropriate to protect the interests of our members.”

Reuters also estimated CalSTRS had more than $800 million in Russian assets as of last June. CalSTRS said in a statement Monday that its investments in Russia totaled less than $500 million as of Feb. 23 and that it is following developments in Ukraine along with any U.S. government sanctions.

About 20 California lawmakers have lined up in support of the bill, which would take effect immediately if passed and signed into law.

“An unprovoked and illegal invasion of a sovereign nation is grounds for divestment,” said Assemblymember Jordan Cunningham (R-Templeton). “California must stand with the people of Ukraine.”

Dave Cortese, a San Jose Democrat who chairs the Senate Labor, Public Employment and Retirement Committee, said he hoped other governments follow suit. “As a state, it is our responsibility to ensure we are not fueling this global crisis that has caused tremendous human suffering,” he said.








California lawmakers push pension funds to divest of Russian assets


CalPERS and CalSTRS are the two largest public pension funds in the United States.




www.politico.com


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*Fmr. NSC's Fiona Hill: 'Yes, He Would' Use Nuclear Weapons*
Russian President Vladimir Putin increasingly is making decisions emotionally and likely to use all the weapons at his disposal, including nuclear ones, warned Fiona Hill, one of the foremost experts on Russia, in an interview with Politico published on Tuesday.

The former U.S. National Security Council official stressed that there could be much danger ahead and it is important not to have any illusions about this, but equally vital not to lose hope.

"This visceral emotion is unhealthy and extraordinarily dangerous, because there are few checks and balances around Putin," Hill told Politico.

She added that Putin "spotlighted this during the performance of [his] National Security Council meeting, where it became very clear that this was his decision. He was in a way taking full responsibility for war, and even the heads of his security and intelligence services looked like they’ve been thrown off guard by how fast things were moving."

Regarding nuclear weapons, Hill said "every time you think, No, he wouldn't, would he? Well, yes, he would. And he wants us to know that ... It's not that we should be intimidated and scared. We have to prepare for those contingencies and figure out what is it that we’re going to do to head them off."

Hill told Politico that we are already in the midst of World War III and have been for some time.

She said "Ukraine has become the front line in a struggle, not just for which countries can or cannot be in NATO, or between democracies and autocracies, but in a struggle for maintaining a rules-based system in which the things that countries want are not taken by force … Most countries have benefited from the current international system in terms of trade and economic growth ... This is pretty much the end of this."

In order to stop Putin, Hill said, "sanctions are not going to be enough. You need to have a major international response, where governments decide on their own accord that they can’t do business with Russia for a period of time until this is resolved."

She added that currently ordinary businesses are "fueling the invasion of Ukraine, so what we need is a suspension of business activity with Russia until Moscow ceases hostilities and withdraws its troops."

Hill said that "if Western companies, their pension plans or mutual funds, are invested in Russia they should pull out. Any people who are sitting on the boards of major Russian companies should resign immediately."








Fmr. NSC's Fiona Hill: 'Yes, He Would' Use Nuclear Weapons


Russian President Vladimir Putin increasingly is making decisions emotionally and likely to use all the weapons at his disposal, including nuclear ones, warned Fiona Hill, one of the foremost experts on Russia, in an interview with Politico published on Tuesday. ...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*Nord Stream 2 Owner Eyes Insolvency After Pipeline Halt, Sanctions*
The Swiss-based company which built the Nord Stream 2 gas pipeline from Russia to Germany is considering filing for insolvency, two sources familiar with the situation said, as it attempts to settle claims ahead of a U.S. sanction deadline for other entities to stop dealings with it.

The United States sanctioned Nord Stream 2 AG last week after Russia recognized two breakaway regions in eastern Ukraine prior to its invasion of the country, which has prompted a wave of economic sanctions by the West.

Nord Stream 2 AG, which is registered in Switzerland and owned by Russian state-owned gas giant Gazprom, last year completed the $11 billion project which was designed to double the capacity to pump gas from Russia to Germany.

Gazprom paid half the cost of building Nord Stream 2, with the remainder of the $11 billion pipeline project financed by British oil and gas major Shell, Austria's OMV , France's Engie and Germany's Uniper and Wintershall DEA.

Shell, Engie, and Wintershall DEA did not immediately respond to requests for comment. OMV declined to comment.

A spokesperson for Uniper said the company does not currently have any such information when asked about a possible insolvency filing by Nord Stream 2 AG.

Swiss-registered Nord Stream 2 AG is also terminating the contracts of workers, the sources said. It was unclear if all entities related to Nord Stream 2 AG would be shut down or how Gazprom plans to proceed with the pipeline maintenance.

Switzerland's Economy Minister Guy Parmelin said in an interview with Swiss radio service RTS on Monday that all Nord Stream staff, more than 140 employees, who worked for the company in the Swiss city of Zug had been fired.








Nord Stream 2 Owner Eyes Insolvency After Pipeline Halt, Sanctions


The Swiss-based company which built the Nord Stream 2 gas pipeline from Russia to Germany is considering filing for insolvency.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Opinion | Laundered Money Could Be Putin’s Achilles’ Heel
> 
> 
> We can and should freeze oligarchs’ overseas assets.
> ...


This sentence: "The Europeans, unfortunately, have fecklessly allowed themselves to become highly dependent on imports of Russian natural gas. "

Much of this article makes good points and asks some good questions.

Does the west have the will to deal with it's own corruption that was exploited by Putin?
Do we have the will to accept higher fuel prices due to this crisis?
Oh yes, he's spot on about how much dark dirty money was smuggled out of Russia rather than re-invested back into the Russian economy.
He's also spot on about how much those personal sanctions that deny access to that money destabilizes Putin and his regime.

Do other people think that Europe was not being feckless when they developed trade with Russia by sourcing their energy from them?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's the foreign affairs guy who just lost a fortune in the west, he knows how fucking stupid this is, or does now along with millions of Russians, this guy is no dummy. There big problem is everybody under 30 (military age) gets their news online and most older people get it from state TV. The young conscripts 18-25 are the most connected and so are their officers and it is having a pernicious effect on moral and causing trouble in the streets. Most people know who to blame and it mad Vlad the invader.


what they are finding out is most of those conscripts are actually leaving they're post....some are just giving up. I heard reports, that they were told they were just for excersise (sp) but instead sent into Ukraine for the invasion, so he's basically saying he was duped into it by his leaders ie LEADER.....really kinda of sad........for sorry for these kids....hate to say


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> If he levels Kyiv, it's a message.


People say he was provoked into doing it. 

Also US is bad because of Afghanistan. People say.


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*GM to Stop Auto Exports to Russia*
''Our thoughts are with the people of Ukraine at this time,'' GM told Carscoops. ''The loss of life is a tragedy and our overriding concern is for the safety of people in the region.''

GM is one of several automakers, including Volvo, that have decided to suspend exports to Russia. Although General Motors no longer manufactures in Russia after selling its stake to the Russian auto company Avtovaz, it does, however, operate a sales company with vehicles sourced from North America and South Korea.








GM to Stop Auto Exports to Russia


General Motors has announced that it will stop exporting its vehicles to Russia.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

So Putin's puppet Lushenko in Belarus....plans to divide Ukraine....that ass hat......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498673348183744518


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

What do you think would happen to an American president, even Trump, if he crashed the American economy the way Putin did and will? NATO will support this war and the support the Ukrainians are receiving and have been promised along with Russian military incompetence has sent already high Ukrainian moral into the stratosphere. Zelenskiy could move the capitol out of Kyiv to the west of the country or stay and die and the capitol will be moved west anyway. He might do that now that the level of EU and NATO support is becoming clear and western Poland will become a giant supply dump and training base for the Ukrainian army and air force. If he did some quick tours of western European capitols, picked up a few medals and honors for his country and made some speeches to parliaments, it might help quite a bit.


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 1, 2022)

If this 40 mile long column of russians defected, it could end centuries of war in the region forever.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

The mad midget has blown up the holocaust memorial in Kyiv, the video showed concentrated fire in a small area, it was deliberate so who is the real nazi.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> This sentence: "The Europeans, unfortunately, have fecklessly allowed themselves to become highly dependent on imports of Russian natural gas. "
> 
> Much of this article makes a good and asks some good questions.
> 
> ...


They are greedy bastards and they will allow them to steal the Russians money.  

This war is tragic and heroic too, it is also is useful for several other things foggy and this might be one of them. It puts the fight for liberal democracy on Vlad's doorstep and in his face and has suddenly become an existential threat to him. It took ole Joe a little over a year to have the fucker by the balls and screaming about nukes in desperation. We can't show any less courage than the Ukrainian people when confronted by threats from a nuked up mafia Don.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> what they are finding out is most of those conscripts are actually leaving they're post....some are just giving up. I heard reports, that they were told they were just for excersise (sp) but instead sent into Ukraine for the invasion, so he's basically saying he was duped into it by his leaders ie LEADER.....really kinda of sad........for sorry for these kids....hate to say


They sound kinda like the 1/6 crowd who attacked another liberal democracy...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They sound kinda like the 1/6 crowd who attacked another liberal democracy...


similiar.....he one report from the Security Service from a Russian soldier....and what he said:

*we were told Zelensky has already capitulated and we need just to drive to Kyiv"*


needless to say that wasn't true at all


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Actually, Russians actually aren't very good at war, i.e. Russia-Japanese War (1904-1905), & Afghanistan.
> 
> They beat Germany in WW2 simply by determination/numbers/weather & Hitler not listening to his generals.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Putin was in a bubble and misjudged just about everything. 

I'm trying to find hope.

Perhaps its the last invasion of this kind? Maybe it will end of this discussion about how the US provoked Russia because we didn't honor their 19th century power politics enforced by tanks and guns? 21st century style politics that rely on cooperation, trade, technology and communication seem pretty effective. Also doesn't level cities.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> similiar.....he one report from the Security Service from a Russian soldier....and what he said:
> 
> *we were told Zelensky has already capitulated and we need just to drive to Kyiv"*
> 
> ...


Reminiscent of Trump saying:

*we’re going to walk down to the Capitol*

And then going inside to sit on a couch at a party to watch the fireworks he set off.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Reminiscent of Trump saying:
> 
> *we’re going to walk down to the Capitol*
> 
> And then going insed to sit on a couch at a party to watch the fireworks he set off.


very much so.......i keep finding those reports all over.......and remember these are conscripts that were told this, kinda like of orange avenger saying the same to "proud nuts and others"


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> If this 40 mile long column of russians defected, it could end centuries of war in the region forever.


Is that true? I'd like to think it is.

any links? I'm not on twitter, so my news is 12 hours old.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Sounds like Putin was in a bubble and misjudged just about everything.
> 
> I'm trying to find hope.
> 
> Perhaps its the last invasion of this kind? Maybe it will end of this discussion about how the US provoked Russia because we didn't honor their 19th century power politics enforced by tanks and guns? 21st century style politics that rely on cooperation, trade, technology and communication seem pretty effective. Also doesn't level cities.


there is always hope, at least in my view.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Sounds like Putin was in a bubble and misjudged just about everything.
> 
> I'm trying to find hope.
> 
> Perhaps its the last invasion of this kind? Maybe it will end of this discussion about how the US provoked Russia because we didn't honor their 19th century power politics enforced by tanks and guns? 21st century style politics that rely on cooperation, trade, technology and communication seem pretty effective. Also doesn't level cities.


Being open to the west for 30 years and technology have poisoned the minds of the motherland's youth! Everybody of military age gets their news online and old people get it from state TV, but their pensions will soon be worthless as inflation takes hold. Everybody knows who to blame and they call it Putin's war, well Putin's war is gonna become Putin's economic nightmare for the average Russian. BTW government employees (cops) and soldiers are gonna be particularly hard hit...


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*A top Russian official appeared to threaten France with 'real war' after the French finance minister said Western sanctions would 'cause the collapse of the Russian economy'*
In an interview with French radio on Tuesday morning, Bruno Le Maire said the West aimed to "cause the collapse of the Russian economy" through an "economic and financial war on Russia," for which the Russian population "will also pay the consequences."

Dmitry Medvedev, Russia's former prime minister and now deputy chairman of its security council, was quick to respond on Twitter.

He said: "A French minister said today that they have declared an economic war on us. Watch what you say, gentlemen! And don't forget that in the history of mankind, economic wars have often turned into real wars."

Western nations including France have imposed sweeping sanctions on Russia, targeting everything from its central bank and leading financial institutions to President Vladimir Putin himself.

The sanctions seem to have already disrupted the Russian economy. On Monday, the value of the ruble crashed by as much as 30% against the US dollar, forcing Russia's central bank to more than double its base interest rate to 20%. Meanwhile, Russians were pictured at ATMs trying to withdraw foreign currency.

On Monday, the US rolled out sanctions intended to prevent Putin from accessing a $630 billion foreign-exchange "war chest" he could use to prop up Russia's battered economy. The move followed analogous sanctions from the European Union and the UK. 








A top Russian official appeared to threaten France with 'real war' after the French finance minister said Western sanctions would 'cause the collapse of the Russian economy'


France's finance minister said Tuesday that the West would "cause the collapse of the Russian economy" through "economic and financial war on Russia."




ca.yahoo.com


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*Putin ally repeats call for Russia to use more brutal tactics in Ukraine, admits some of his own troops were killed*
Ramzan Kadyrov, leader of Russia's Chechen Republic and a staunch supporter of President Vladimir Putin, said in a Telegram post early Tuesday that two of his Chechen fighters had been killed and six were injured.

Other reports suggest far bigger losses among Kadyrov's forces. The Kyiv Independent, citing the Ukrainian side, reported that a whole column of Chechen armor had been destroyed.

Christo Groze, the executive director of the investigative collective Bellingcat, posted video of burned-out vehicles apparently belonging to the Chechens, which he said were destroyed in a drone attack with many casualties.

Kadyrov's post was ostensibly addressed to Ukrainians, calling on them to fight for Russia against what he called a "tactic of imaginary integration with the West" — a likely reference to the overtures President Volodymyr Zelensky has made towards joining the Ukraine to the EU.

But it also held a message seemingly aimed at Putin, advocating a new strategy in Russia's advance.

"I believe that a new order is needed, without further ado," he wrote.

"It is necessary to move on to large-scale measures to destroy the Nazis and terrorists, to liberate the cities," he continued, echoing the inaccurate Russian characterization of its invasion as a liberation from Nazis.

His posting about deaths, however few, is a notable admission for the authoritarian leader. His forces have been deployed in many of Putin's special operations and have built a fearsome reputation that observers say is often used as propaganda, according to Foreign Policy magazine.








Putin ally repeats call for Russia to use more brutal tactics in Ukraine, admits some of his own troops were killed


Chechen leader Kadyrov noted losses and injuries in Ukraine, in a post that included a thinly-veiled call for Putin to launch "large-scale measures."




ca.yahoo.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

I knew India's leader was a bit of a extremist but India forming a alliance with China,Russia and Pakistan was never a thought, hell India has been having border disputes with China for years,some of them violent. It's not that they are some military threat to anyone besides the countries on their borders, they recently bought a bunch of russian jets that India says are so bad they call them flying coffins. India and Pakistan must be worried about being able to feed their population so they want the russian grain.










The formation of a new Quad…..China, India, Russia and Pakistan


Indian Foreign Minister S. Jaishankar has rejected speculation of a coalition between Russia, China, Pakistan and Iran along the lines of the Quad, saying “four corners do not necessarily make a geometry”. Oh, yes, but...




timesofindia.indiatimes.com


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*Ukraine: UK could be forced into war with Russia, warns ex-army chief*
The UK could be forced into making a decision later this week that would effectively see it at war with Russia, a former British army chief has warned.

General Sir Richard Barrons, ex-commander of the UK’s Strategic Command, said the tide of public opinion, appalled at what is happening in Ukraine, could sway the government into backing more decisive measures if frustrated Russian commanders resort to more devastating tactics.

On Tuesday, it emerged a huge Russian armoured column was bearing down on Kyiv. That followed the lethal shelling of civilian areas in Ukraine's second largest city Kharkiv.

The shelling of Kharkiv's city centre intensified accusations of war crimes aimed at Putin.

Ukraine’s president, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, has called on the West to impose a no-fly zone over his country to protect his citizens from Russian bombs.
The US government said such a move would draw it into a direct conflict with Russia.

“It would essentially mean the US military would be shooting down planes - Russian planes,” said White House press secretary Jen Psaki, adding it would "potentially be war with Russia, which is something we are not planning to be a part of."

The UK has also ruled out a no-fly zone with Boris Johnson instead arguing that Britain must continue with “tightening the economic noose” around the Putin regime and providing further defensive support to Kyiv.

However, asked on BBC’s _Newsnight_ programme on Monday about the potential enforcement of a no-fly zone, Sir Richard said: “The choice I think we’re going to have to make, if the Russian military doesn’t hold back, is we can either watch the slaughter of tens of thousands of Ukrainian citizens, or we’re going to have to find ways to do something about it that are more urgent and decisive than sanctions.

“I think this pressure will come, this debate will come this week if the Russian army unleashes its firepower on the civilian population.”

He added: “It does mean war with Russia [but]... we might assert that this is war with Russia in Ukraine only.

On Tuesday, the UK’s Ministry of Defence (MoD) said Russian president Vladimir Putin’s forces had made “little progress” in their attempt to advance upon Ukraine’s capital, Kyiv.

A massive convoy of Russian forces, about 40 miles long, is advancing on Kyiv, satellite images have shown.

Ukrainian officials said on Tuesday that 70 of its soldiers were killed in a Russian artillery strike overnight in the north eastern city of Okhtyrka.

Sir Richard said: “By Wednesday, Russian heavy artillery will be around these Ukrainian cities, and they may be firing indiscriminately and destroying large chunks of a city and killing civilians.

“One of the issues for about Thursday or Friday of this week is how does public opinion in the UK and other countries react to seeing people who look and live like us being slaughtered.

“At that stage, I think there’ll be a different conversation led by public opinion about the application of Nato military, power perhaps through the sky and definitely against heavy weapons.”

Nearly a week since Moscow launched the war on its neighbour it has failed to capture a single major Ukrainian city after running into unexpectedly fierce resistance.

Western countries fear that Russian commanders could now unleash the tactics they employed in Syria and Chechnya in recent decades, when they pulverised civilian areas, killing thousands, as they sent in their tanks.

US satellite company Maxar released pictures showing tanks and fuel trucks snaking along a highway from the north, bearing down on Kyiv along 40 miles (60 km) of highway.

"For the enemy, Kyiv is the key target," President Volodymyr Zelenskiy, who has remained in the capital rallying Ukrainians with regular video updates, said in his latest message overnight. "We did not let them break the defence of the capital, and they send saboteurs to us ... We will neutralise them all.

On Monday, Amnesty International condemned Russia’s reported use of cluster munitions in Ukraine, saying an attack on a pre-school “may constitute a war crime”.

The human rights charity said “a 220mm Uragan rocket dropped cluster munitions on the Sonechko nursery and kindergarten in the town of Okhtyrka in Sumy Oblast” on Friday.

It added: “The strike may constitute a war crime.”








Ukraine: UK could be forced into war with Russia, warns ex-army chief


Russia's continued assault on Ukraine could draw the UK into a war within days, it has been warned.




ca.yahoo.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

That does tie in with the mad midgets empire tho. With alliances on the eastern side of russia the natural choke points for invasion are protected and that only leaves the western side for the mad midget to secure the old choke points.


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*Russia-Ukraine war: Syrian rebels seek passage to Europe for revenge against Putin*
Foreign fighters from various countries have begun making their way to Ukraine in response to Kyiv’s call for help fighting the Russian invasion – but for Syrian rebels seeking passage to eastern Europe, the battle is intensely personal.

Several Syrian fighters in northern Syria and Turkey told Middle East Eye they were trying to travel and take up arms against Russia.

ince 2015, Moscow has been waging war in Syria on behalf of President Bashar al-Assad, and while Russian warplanes stage occasional air strikes, the front between opposition-held and Damascus-controlled territory has cooled in recent years.

The opportunity to take revenge on Russia elsewhere has been too good to miss for some rebels. Particularly, some say, as foreign-brokered ceasefire agreements have restricted them from launching attacks on Russian forces in Syria.

So far, the most prominent rebel to announce his intention to fight for Ukraine is Suheil Hammoud, a man commonly known by his honorific nickname Abu TOW, a nod to his prolific record using anti-tank missiles.

Hammoud has reportedly destroyed 145 targets using TOW missiles, including modern Russian tanks. But his biggest scalps were two Russian MiG-23 fighter jets, which he says he hit at Aleppo military airport.

“I am in touch with several sides to get out of Syria and reach Ukraine, to confront Russian forces along with my Ukrainian brothers,” Hammoud told MEE from Syria’s northwestern opposition enclave of Idlib.

“I am trying to go in person in any way. I don't plan on going with my entire team, for their safety.”

Russia massed nearly 200,000 troops on Ukraine’s border before beginning its attack on Thursday. It is believed more than a third of those forces are now in Ukraine.

The Ukrainians have defended well so far. During the first 24 hours of the invasion, the Russian army incurred more losses than during the eight years in the Syrian war, according to the Economist. But already Russian bombing is become fiercer and more indiscriminate.

“It's definitely a tough and fierce battle, yet I'm ready to fight until the last Russian soldier in Ukraine, or until the fighting returns in Syria,” Hammoud said.

Alaa Qatarmez was a sergeant in the Syrian army until 2012, when he defected to the opposition. He told MEE that he too plans to go to Ukraine.


“I left the rebels two years ago and now work as a vendor in Idlib because of the lack of battles,” said Qatarmez, using a pseudonym for security reasons.

“We have innocent civilians, including children, who were killed by the attacks of Russian forces, so Russia must be fought anywhere in the world.”

Like many other rebels and former fighters, Qatarmez has sought help travelling to Ukraine on Facebook groups.

“I'm trying to get in touch with a Ukrainian embassy to go, or at least fighters there. I'd like to give them some of the experience we got during the war,” he said.

“We have old vengeance against Russia, which history cannot erase. I eagerly await the day when Russia will collapse.”

“There are hundreds of fighters who would like to go to Ukraine, but it is up to our Turkish ally. Will it open the borders?” Abu Amin, who monitors Russian and Syrian warplanes under the name Observatory 80, told MEE.

“There are young men who may go as volunteers because it is a great opportunity to take revenge on the Russian forces when they cannot launch an attack here.”

Perhaps, he suggests wishfully, a Russian defeat in Ukraine could also turn the tables in Syria.

“If the Russian forces in Ukraine are defeated, they will withdraw from Syria, and this means that the rebels will reach Assad's palace within weeks, ending the suffering of the Syrians forever,” Abu Amin said.


https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/russia-ukraine-war-syria-rebels-revenge-seek-passage


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*Russia-Ukraine war: Moscow 'using same banned cluster munitions as in Syria' *
Human Rights Watch says 9M79-series Tochka ballistic missile with a 9N123 cluster munition warhead found in both Donetsk and Idlib
On Monday, the New York-based group said that a Russian ballistic missile carrying cluster munitions landed outside a hospital in the Donetsk region, killing four civilians and wounding 10 others, including six healthcare workers. It was an 9M79-series Tochka ballistic missile with a 9N123 cluster munition warhead, HRW said.

The munitions are banned under the 2008 international treaty, which neither Russia nor Ukraine has signed.

HRW said the 110 states that have joined the treaty should condemn the attack and the use of such weapons.

"This callous attack has killed and injured civilians, and damaged a hospital," said Steve Goose, HRW's arms director. "Russian forces should stop using cluster munitions and end unlawful attacks with weapons that indiscriminately kill and maim."

The incident reportedly happened on 24 February, shortly after Russia's President Vladimir Putin ordered his troops to invade Ukraine. 

Cluster munitions are known for their indiscriminate damage and high fatality rates in civilian areas. The type used in Ukraine and Syria explode mid-air, spreading dozens of small bomblets over an area the size of a football pitch, according to HRW. In case of explosion failure, hundreds of bomblets end up in the ground, acting like a minefield.

Natalia Sosyura, the chief doctor of the Central City Hospital in Vuhledar, a town in the eastern Ukrainian region of Donetsk, told HRW: "I was on the first floor of our two-storey building. I heard a loud explosion outside, we ran into the hallway. Luckily, we didn't have many patients. It was around 10:30 in the morning. We all fell to the floor."

HRW said it had documented using the same type of cluster munition in an attack by Russian and Syrian forces on Sarmin, Idlib governorate, in January 2020.

"All states party to the 2008 Convention on Cluster Munitions should unequivocally condemn this attack and any other use of his horrid weapon," Goose said. "The risks to civilians are intolerably high."

Last week, HRW chief Kenneth Roth cautioned that Russia's "war crimes strategy" in Syria could be repeated in Ukraine, following Moscow's recognition of two self-proclaimed republics, Luhansk and Donetsk.


https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/russia-ukraine-war-banned-cluster-munion-used-syria


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

Lines being drawn in the sand









US and Europe paying Kremlin $1BILLION-a-DAY for oil and gas


Prime Minister and former cricketer Imran Khan has said that his country will import about 2million tons of wheat and supplies of natural gas after meeting the Russian President last Thursday (pictured).




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia-Ukraine war: Moscow 'using same banned cluster munitions as in Syria' *
> Human Rights Watch says 9M79-series Tochka ballistic missile with a 9N123 cluster munition warhead found in both Donetsk and Idlib
> On Monday, the New York-based group said that a Russian ballistic missile carrying cluster munitions landed outside a hospital in the Donetsk region, killing four civilians and wounding 10 others, including six healthcare workers. It was an 9M79-series Tochka ballistic missile with a 9N123 cluster munition warhead, HRW said.
> 
> ...


USA never signed that treaty


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*US, allies to release 60 million barrels of oil from reserves*
The U.S. and its allies will release 60 million barrels of oil from their strategic reserves as the Russian invasion of Ukraine sends shockwaves through the energy market.

That will include 30 million barrels from the U.S. Strategic Petroleum Reserve, according to White House press secretary Jen Psaki and the Department of Energy. The rest will come from the remaining 30 countries of the International Energy Agency (IEA).

“Today’s announcement is another example of partners around the world condemning Russia’s unprovoked and unjustified invasion of Ukraine and working together to address the impact of President Putin’s war of choice,” Psaki said. “President Biden was clear from the beginning that all tools are on the table to protect American businesses and consumers, including from rising prices at the pump.”

In a separate announcement, the IEA backed international sanctions against Russia and said it made the decision to release oil from its reserves amid volatile oil prices and an eight-year low for commercial inventories, as well as constraints on producers that prevent making up the supply shortfall in the near term.

IEA Executive Director Fatih Birol presented the release as an extension of international cooperation in opposition to the invasion.

“I am pleased that the IEA has also come together today to take action. The situation in energy markets is very serious and demands our full attention,” Birol said. “Global energy security is under threat, putting the world economy at risk during a fragile stage of the recovery.”

Russia is the world’s largest oil exporter, exporting some 5 million barrels of crude per day. About 60 percent of exports are to Europe, with another 20 percent to China. The IEA’s secretariat is set to release guidance on Thursday for European nations on how to reduce dependence on Russian energy over the course of the year, according to the organization.

The announcement comes days after Sen. Mark Kelly (D-Ariz.) sent a letter urging President Biden to take the step, noting the invasion’s impact on domestic gas prices.

"Hardworking families cannot continue to bear the economic hardship of high gas prices while paying for more expensive groceries and medicine. Even before the crisis in Ukraine, Arizona families struggled with costs at the pump," Kelly wrote.








US, allies to release 60 million barrels of oil from reserves


The U.S. and its allies will release 60 million barrels of oil from their strategic reserves as the Russian invasion of Ukraine sends shockwaves through the energy market.That will include&nbs…




thehill.com


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

Kharkov getting pounded








Intel Slava Z


⚡Eyewitnesses post footage of strikes in Kharkov




t.me












Intel Slava Z







t.me


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukraine: UK could be forced into war with Russia, warns ex-army chief*
> The UK could be forced into making a decision later this week that would effectively see it at war with Russia, a former British army chief has warned.
> 
> General Sir Richard Barrons, ex-commander of the UK’s Strategic Command, said the tide of public opinion, appalled at what is happening in Ukraine, could sway the government into backing more decisive measures if frustrated Russian commanders resort to more devastating tactics.
> ...


Imagine the trade deals they could get while Ukraine awaits EU membership, if they intervened. The way the Russians have been performing a few UK brigades would cause havoc and strung out columns on the roads would be destroyed. If Vlad nuked the UK it would be the end of him and Russia, America doesn't call all the shots.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I knew India's leader was a bit of a extremist but India forming a alliance with China,Russia and Pakistan was never a thought, hell India has been having border disputes with China for years,some of them violent. It's not that they are some military threat to anyone besides the countries on their borders, they recently bought a bunch of russian jets that India says are so bad they call them flying coffins. India and Pakistan must be worried about being able to feed their population so they want the russian grain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't surprising to people following the rise of fascism around the world. India has been creeping into fascism for some time now.

First they silenced the press









Eleven Journalists Killed, 46 Attacked, 27 Cases of Police Action: Report on Press Freedom 2017


From Gauri Lankesh's murder to defamation suits, attacks on the media have become commonplace.




thewire.in












In Yogi's UP, 48 Journalists Assaulted, 66 Booked, 12 Killed: Report


According to the Committee Against Assault on Journalists' report, a total of 138 cases of persecution of journalists were registered in Uttar Pradesh from the time the CM took oath in 2017 and February 2022.




thewire.in












These 5 journalists were killed in India in 2021. 4 ‘murdered’, 1 died on dangerous assignment


Watchdog Committee to Protect Journalists says India has highest number of journalists who were killed in 'retribution' for their work this year. ThePrint tracks the cases, and where they stand.




theprint.in












How Narendra Modi has almost killed the Indian media


Not everything is lost, though.




qz.com





Then they scapegoated and suppressed minorities









What’s next for the 4 million stripped of citizenship in India?


After declaring four million people ‘illegal’, Al Jazeera takes a closer look at controversial draft citizenship list.




www.aljazeera.com





Then their furhrer tightens his grip on power:
*India’s Narendra Modi wins 3rd term, setting stage for possible prime minister bid*



https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/state-election-victory-boosts-narendra-modis-national-ambitions/2012/12/20/55ad2108-4aa5-11e2-8758-b64a2997a921_story.html





Brazil is just a little behind India in its own creep toward fascism. Guess how they reacted to Russia's invasion.









Jair Bolsonaro says Brazil 'will not take sides' between Russia and Ukraine






theweek.com





Same with Israel but I think you knew that already.


----------



## bam0813 (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Mar 1, 2022)

They seem to think NATO already lost. I dont


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*EU Nations Consider Banning Russian Ships From Ports*
European Union countries are considering a ban on Russian ships entering the bloc's ports, aiming to tighten sea restrictions after a halt on air traffic, European officials say, a step that would further hamper Russia's commercial shipments.

Britain already decided on Monday to deny entry to British ports to all ships that are Russian owned, operated, controlled, chartered, registered or flagged. Canada followed on Tuesday, saying it would shut its ports to Russian-owned ships later this week, a day after it banned Russian crude oil imports.

The Marshall Islands-flagged NS Champion, which is operated by Russian shipping company Sovcomflot, turned away from the UK on Monday after the UK ban was declared and reported it was heading to Denmark with an oil cargo onboard and an expected arrival on March 2, ship tracking data on Eikon showed.

Two other vessels carrying liquefied natural gas (LNG) cargoes, the Marshall Islands La Perouse, operated by Sovcomflot, and the Cyprus-flagged Christophe De Margerie, operated by Russia's Yamal, were both heading to France in coming days, Eikon ship tracking data showed.

With tighter global energy supplies, cutting off such shipments poses a challenge for Europe, which joined the United States and other allies in imposing an array of sanctions on Russia for its invasion of Ukraine, which Moscow calls a "special operation."

Denmark's foreign ministry said EU foreign ministers discussed closing European ports to Russian ships on Sunday.

"Denmark is actively working for the EU to make a common decision to close its ports to Russian vessels," the foreign ministry said in an emailed comment to Reuters.

"We have already decided to close the Danish airspace to Russian aircraft. At the same time, we are open to looking at new initiatives in collaboration with our European partners."

A French government official told Reuters the EU was working on more sanctions and the closure of ports to Russian ships was a possibility, but added that any additional steps should affect Russia "proportionally much more than our own economies."

A Greek government official said Athens "will implement any decision the European Commission takes on this issue."

A European Commission spokesperson said there was no such ban in force at the moment. "But we continue working on further sanctions, which will be announced in due course," the spokesperson added.

The European Parliament will on Tuesday vote on a non-binding resolution calling for EU ports to be closed to Russian ships and ships coming to or from Russia, except for "necessary justified humanitarian reasons," which could add political pressure for the bloc to act.

On Monday, the Spanish transport ministry declared the country's airspace closed to Russian-operated aircraft and said it had proposed similar measures in the maritime sector.

Madrid said it was considering denying Russian ships access to Spanish ports, prohibiting supplying them there with fuel or other supplies, or even blocking Russian or Russian company-owned ships from accessing Spanish waters.

Jens Meier, chief of Hamburg's Port Authority, told an online news conference on Monday that while there were no clear rules about dealing with Russian ships at the time, he expected an announcement shortly "as to what is no longer allowed."

Elegny, the Engie-owned gas shipment and storage firm which operates the terminal at Montoir where Yamal's Christophe De Margerie was headed, did not immediately respond when asked if it had received any instructions from government or local authorities on handling the cargo.









EU Nations Consider Banning Russian Ships From Ports


European Union countries are considering a ban on Russian ships entering the bloc's ports, aiming to tighten sea restrictions after a halt on air traffic, European officials say, a step that would further hamper Russia's commercial shipments.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498723256999755777


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> You are Romanian you and Ukrainians both fought for Hitler in ww2 i understand your sympathies


Hey, 0p0,

Glad to see you are still willing to share your thoughts here. Thanks for helping me learn that the US provoked and baited Putin into this war. We are totally at fault and I appreciate the harsh reality that by US supporting a sovereign nation's effort to remain free, Putin had no choice but to take that freedom away. 

So, I can see what Putin is getting out of this. He's showing the world that he wears big boy pants and can so do whatever he wants. I asked you before but you were busy with other things, I guess. I'm curious about your thoughts so I'll ask again.

How are the people of Russia going to benefit from Putin's war? What is in it for them?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukraine: 'Nobody is adding to the escalation except Putin,' says Georgia's Zurabishvili*
> In an interview with FRANCE 24, Georgian President Salome Zurabishvili reacted to the ongoing Russian invasion of Ukraine. The Georgian leader said she was "not too convinced" by Russian President Vladimir Putin's assurances that he is willing to stop attacks on civilians and civilian infrastructure in Ukraine. Zurabishvili added that the only party that is escalating the war in Ukraine is Putin himself.
> 
> Speaking to FRANCE 24 a day after talks with French President Emmanuel Macron in Paris, French-born Georgian President Salome Zurabishvili predicted that Moscow will fail in Ukraine just like it failed in Georgia in 2008, saying that "whatever happens, tomorrow's Ukraine will be anti-Russian".
> ...


He's using Trumps playbook now and the US are MASTERS at this game.

Putin will run out of energy soon..we have him right where we want..so let him.



Putin is weak by relying on an American Election.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Hey, 0p0,
> 
> Glad to see you are still willing to share your thoughts here. Thanks for helping me learn that the US provoked and baited Putin into this war. We are totally at fault and I appreciate the harsh reality that by supporting a sovereign nation's effort to remain free, Putin had no choice.
> 
> ...


So the last 20 years of USA wars around the world benefited the people? How


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498723256999755777


fucked up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

*Former Russian foreign minister calls on country's diplomats to resign in protest over Ukraine war*
From CNN’s Vasco Cotovio in Moscow
Former Russian Foreign Minister Andrei Kozyrev has called on Russian diplomats to resign in protest over the war in Ukraine.
“I call on all Russian diplomats to resign in protest,” he tweeted on Tuesday. “Dear Russian diplomats, you are professionals and not cheap propagandists.”

“When I worked at the Foreign Ministry, I was proud of my colleagues,” Kozyrev added. “Now it is simply impossible to support the bloody fratricidal war in Ukraine.”
Kozyrev was foreign minister from 1991 to1996 under President Boris Yeltsin.



even he see's it.....


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> So the last 20 years of USA wars around the world benefited the people? How


The US has been badly damaged due to its adventures in Afghanistan and Iraq. There was no benefit to the US or anybody other than some arms dealers. But you knew that.

What does that have to do with the Russia's invasion of Ukraine? 

How will the people of Russia benefit from Putin's war?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

Potato head is at it again i see......smh


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> So the last 20 years of USA wars around the world benefited the people? How


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

We do not want war.
The opposite party alone is guilty of war.
The enemy is inherently evil and resembles the devil.
We defend a noble cause, not our own interests.
The enemy commits atrocities on purpose; our mishaps are involuntary.
The enemy uses forbidden weapons.
We suffer small losses, those of the enemy are enormous.
Recognized artists and intellectuals back our cause.
Our cause is sacred.
All who doubt our propaganda are traitors.









Falsehood In War Time : Arthur Ponsonby : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Contents: The Commitment to France; Serbia and the Murder of the Archduke; Invasion of Belgium as Cause of War; Germany's Sole Responsibility for the War;...



archive.org


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Potato head is at it again i see......smh


I'm curious. I learned a lot from 0p0 and c licker when they answered my question about Putin's reasons for the invasion. I think they answered honestly when they said that Putin felt provoked and the US "baited" Putin into this invasion. They said Putin has a short fuse and people should just give him everything he demands. That answer explains the invasion better than looking for a good reason. 

So now, I'm asking why the people of Russia would want the invasion to take place. They will pay a steep price. What is the rationale for supporting Putin's war?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

bam0813 said:


>


The only end game in Ukraine for Putin is genocide, the Ukrainians with NATO's help will make exterminating the population his only option, an option that will horrify the average Russian and probably lead to Putin's demise. The Russians know who to blame for this shit and suffering they call Putin's war, mad Vlad the invader.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The only end game in Ukraine for Putin is genocide, the Ukrainians with NATO's help will make exterminating the population his only option, an option that will horrify the average Russian and probably lead to Putin's demise. The Russians know who to blame for this shit and suffering they call Putin's war, mad Vlad the invader.











Alley of Angels - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> We do not want war.
> The opposite party alone is guilty of war.
> The enemy is inherently evil and resembles the devil.
> We defend a noble cause, not our own interests.
> ...


That kind of reasoning is what got the US into those stupid wars that caused so much harm to the country and its people. 

If the above is your reason then it seems that Putin will soon see a rise in protests against his war like Bush saw when he invaded Iraq. It took about six years for the opposition to take control of Congress away from Republicans. 

Do you think the people of Russia will wait that long?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> This isn't surprising to people following the rise of fascism around the world. India has been creeping into fascism for some time now.
> 
> First they silenced the press
> 
> ...



I've been well aware of the creep but India joining up with China and Russia was never a thought with the friction for years between the 3. Brazil is pretty isolated from the rest of the world so they seem less threatening to me.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 1, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> You can ask again, no need for someone else to lose time if it’s your question


First, you don't tell me what to do, Russian..second, it's my choice to ask the person who liked your post to find what's not there, Russian.

The point of his laughing at my response back to you, Russian..he KNOWS there was no response, Russian.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> *Former Russian foreign minister calls on country's diplomats to resign in protest over Ukraine war*
> From CNN’s Vasco Cotovio in Moscow
> Former Russian Foreign Minister Andrei Kozyrev has called on Russian diplomats to resign in protest over the war in Ukraine.
> “I call on all Russian diplomats to resign in protest,” he tweeted on Tuesday. “Dear Russian diplomats, you are professionals and not cheap propagandists.”
> ...


They might as well, their pay turned to shit when the ruble nosedived and they will be begging for food at their embassies like their soldiers are in Ukraine.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

I do not pretend to know how Russian people think but i think if leaders like Gorbachev and Jeltsin continued Russia would be now on her knees with a begging bow. This war isn't a coincidence or a miscalculation lines are being drawn in the sand and soon the USA will be facing a challenge from China with Russia at it's back. For me it's enough that the war in Ukraine is over quickly. Its the best for everyone.


Fogdog said:


> That kind of reasoning is what got the US into those stupid wars that caused so much harm to the country and its people.
> 
> If the above is your reason then it seems that Putin will soon a rise in protests against his war like Bush saw when he invaded Iraq. It took about six years for the opposition to take control of Congress away from Republicans.
> 
> Do you think the people of Russia will wait that long?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Alley of Angels - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your analogy misses the point. Yes, there is a civil war going on in Donetsk and propaganda is being used by both sides. That is an regional conflict. Putin is invading the whole country. He's going to create many memorials to the fallen. Kids too. But that's what's going on inside Ukraine.

This is what the Russian people are going to get:



You gave me a list of principles. Do you think the grieving veteran or son is thinking about that stuff as he reflects on the name of a fallen soldier?


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> So the last 20 years of USA wars around the world benefited the people? How


Say one good thing about this war Putin started. The one just days before he told the french President that he would not invade.


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I do not pretend to know how Russian people think but i think if leaders like Gorbachev and Jeltsin continued Russia would be now on her knees with a begging bow. This war isn't a coincidence or a miscalculation lines are being drawn in the sand and soon the USA will be facing a challenge from China with Russia at it's back. For me it's enough that the war in Ukraine is over quickly. Its the best for everyone.


Or become a true free country without Russian Mafia squeezing the country dry?


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> Say one good thing about this war Putin started. The one just days before he told the french President that he would not invade.


Wars are terrible and benefit noone except for very select few agreed


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I do not pretend to know how Russian people think but i think if leaders like Gorbachev and Jeltsin continued Russia would be now on her knees with a begging bow. This war isn't a coincidence or a miscalculation lines are being drawn in the sand and soon the USA will be facing a challenge from China with Russia at it's back. For me it's enough that the war in Ukraine is over quickly. Its the best for everyone.


There is no sign of this war being over, much less willingness of the people of Ukraine to submit to Putin's rule. How far are you willing to go with your support for Putin? How many dead children, dead mothers and dead fathers would it take for you to change your mind?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


>


If this keeps up Vlad will have to reopen Stalin's Gulags.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They might as well, their pay turned to shit when the ruble nosedived and they will be begging for food at their embassies like their soldiers are in Ukraine.


i kinda hope they do......well see


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> REALLY big exposion
> but wait civilians with molotovs will survive that


Do you celebrate the deaths of civilians?


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2022)

what you did gain from the pointless wars these last two decades, was two decades of developing and testing some of the world's finest arms.


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*Russian Move on Kyiv Stalled, Troops Show Signs of Low Morale: US Official*
Russia's military move on Kyiv has stalled as its forces struggle with basic logistics challenges, including shortages of food and fuel, with some units appearing to be gripped by low morale, a senior U.S. defense official said Tuesday.

Russia warned residents in capital Kyiv to flee their homes on Tuesday and rained rockets down on the second city of Kharkiv, as Russian commanders who have failed to achieve a quick victory shifted their tactics to intensify the bombardment of Ukrainian cities.

Satellite images taken on Monday show a Russian military convoy north of Kyiv that stretches for about 40 miles (64 km), substantially longer than the 17 miles (27 km) reported earlier in the day.

"One reason why things appear to be stalled north of Kyiv is that the Russians themselves are regrouping and rethinking and trying to adjust to the challenges that they've had," said the official, speaking on condition of anonymity.

The official told reporters that it was unclear whether the convoy itself had stalled, but it was not making much progress.

"The Russians have been surprised by some of the morale problems that they're experiencing and I think they're none too pleased about the logistics and sustainment challenges they've had," the official said, without providing evidence.

Images have appeared on social media over the past several days showing Russian tanks and military vehicles idled on the side of roads, some appearing to have run out of fuel.

The official said the United States had seen indications of some Russian units surrendering without a fight, but did not provide details on how many troops that included.

Still, the bombardment continues. Russian forces attacked a television tower in Kyiv, potentially disrupting its signal, Ukrainian Interior Ministry adviser Anton Herashchenko said on Tuesday.

The Russian defense ministry also said Russia would strike sites in Kyiv belonging to Ukraine's security service and a special operations unit.

"The Russian defense ministry threatening statement today... is indicative of a change here, that they are being quite open about," the official said.

Rocket strikes on Kharkiv killed at least 10 people and wounded 35, Herashchenko said.

Human rights groups and Ukraine's ambassador to the United States on Monday accused Russia of attacking Ukrainians with cluster bombs and vacuum bombs, weapons that have been condemned by a variety of international organizations.

The U.S. official said that Russia had systems that could launch vacuum bombs, but could not confirm that they had been used in Ukraine.

Munitions experts told reporters after reviewing footage that it appeared to show multiple cluster bombs being fired on Kharkiv.

As the invasion entered its sixth day, Russia had committed about 80% of its pre-staged combat into Ukraine and launched more than 400 missiles on Ukrainian targets, but did not control any major cities or have complete control of the skies over Ukraine.








Russian Move on Kyiv Stalled, Troops Show Signs of Low Morale: US Official


Russia's military move on Kyiv has stalled as its forces struggle with basic logistics challenges, including shortages of food and fuel, with some units appearing to be gripped by low morale, a senior U.S. defense official said Tuesday.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> There is no sign of this war being over, much less willingness of the people of Ukraine to submit to Putin's rule. How far are you willing to go with your support for Putin? How many dead children, dead mothers and dead fathers would it take for you to change your mind?


I am not supporting Putin he is a psychopath but he is a psychopath that tried to get written guarantees on the status of Ukraine (that USA laughed at) 2 months ago and he has 5000 nuclear warheads


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Do you celebrate the deaths of civilians?


there are people here fantasizing about an army of civilians armed with molotovs and stingrays defeating the invasion. I am saying untrained combatants are absolutely terrible idea


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

Of course he celebrates it along with all the other sadistic acts of the mad midget.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

ANC said:


> what you did gain from the pointless wars these last two decades, was two decades of developing and testing some of the world's finest arms.


Or, maybe Bush invaded Iraq to avoid having to deal with disposing of expired ordinance.


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Wars are terrible and benefit noone except for very select few agreed


So why are you defending the few?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> there are people here fantasizing about an army of civilians armed with molotovs and stingrays defeating the invasion


Killing an invading soldier is considered an act of patriotism. That is the same the world around. I saw plenty of images of people celebrating dead US soldiers. It hurt but I understood. I never celebrated the deaths of civilians. 

Putin is escalating the violence. I think at first they were being careful to avoid civilian casualties. Not now. They are bombing cities. Reducing neighborhoods to rubble. Kids are being killed too. How many dead children will it take before you stop supporting Putin's war?


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2022)

If it wasn't for a handful of countries, the world wouldn't even need armies


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> So why are you defending the few?


I am not but YOU and i mean most of you on this forum prefer to live in an echo chamber and circle jerk each other. Me presenting different view on how the war is going is going straight to nr 10 on the list

>>>


War


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russian Move on Kyiv Stalled, Troops Show Signs of Low Morale: US Official*
> Russia's military move on Kyiv has stalled as its forces struggle with basic logistics challenges, including shortages of food and fuel, with some units appearing to be gripped by low morale, a senior U.S. defense official said Tuesday.
> 
> Russia warned residents in capital Kyiv to flee their homes on Tuesday and rained rockets down on the second city of Kharkiv, as Russian commanders who have failed to achieve a quick victory shifted their tactics to intensify the bombardment of Ukrainian cities.
> ...


NEWSMAX! Trump and Vlad's mouth piece yet! This must be dividing the republicans right down to the lunatics.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The US has been badly damaged due to its adventures in Afghanistan and Iraq. There was no benefit to the US or anybody other than some arms dealers. But you knew that.
> 
> What does that have to do with the Russia's invasion of Ukraine?
> 
> How will the people of Russia benefit from Putin's war?


The long view of this is that #1 Putin's credibility is beyond repair following this incident,# 2 Belarus is finished as the only collaborator in this criminal action,#3 Russia has to rid itself of Putin if it ever is to rehabilitate any kind of relationship w/the West and seek a return to the international community to repeal sanctions and resume any semblance of trade.The Russian people cannot have any kind of life under the current conditions and it's only a matter of time before they rise up in mass beyond the control of Putin's police beatdowns,at that point Oligarchs and generals will plot to rid Russia of Putin to begin the long and arduous task of restoring Russia's credibility. From now on there is no Western leader who can in good conscience can even meet w/Putin as a statesman ever again.The sooner Russia comes to this conclusion the better for all involved, waiting,hoping for a patriotic Russian/Russians w/the courage to rise up and end this.Lets go,there are enough intelligent Russians who can see their country's reputation swirling down the toilet, It's time for some brave potential hero's to take the risk to rise up to this madness for the good of their country.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> The long view of this is that #1 Putin's credibility is beyond repair following this incident,# 2 Belarus is finished as the only collaborator in this criminal action,#3 Russia has to rid itself of Putin if it ever is to rehabilitate any kind of relationship w/the West and seek a return to the international community to repeal sanctions and resume any semblance of trade.The Russian people cannot have any kind of life under the current conditions and it's only a matter of time before they rise up in mass beyond the control of Putin's police beatdowns,at that point Oligarchs and generals will plot to rid Russia of Putin to begin the long and arduous task of restoring Russia's credibility. From now on there is no Western leader who can in good conscience can even meet w/Putin as a statesman ever again.The sooner Russia comes to this conclusion the better for all involved, waiting,hoping for a patriotic Russian/Russians w/the courage to rise up and end this.Lets go,there are enough intelligent Russians who can see their country's reputation swirling down the toilet, It's time for some brave potential hero's to take the risk to rise up to this madness for the good of their country.


Pakistan just announced a trade deal with Russia and India with china are like half the worlds population.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I am not but YOU and i mean most of you on this forum prefer to live in an echo chamber and circle jerk each other. Me presenting different view on how the war is going is going straight to nr 10 on the list
> 
> >>>
> 
> ...


I don't mind, I'll argue you into the ground and bury you with facts. At least you are somewhat honest and represent the other POV, whether you are paid to do it is a question though. The facts are obvious and it ain't hard to see where this is going and it ain't good for the Slavic peoples in general. 

One man caused this and one bullet can stop it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

wonder it potato head ever reads what he writes....hmmm

"Pakistan just announced a trade deal with Russia and India with china are like half the worlds population."

wait? what? with who?


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wonder it potato head ever reads what he writes....hmmm
> 
> "Pakistan just announced a trade deal with Russia and India with china are like half the worlds population."
> 
> wait? what? with who?



I am saying that by using the Belt and Road china built Russia doesn't need the west anymore


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Pakistan just announced a trade deal with Russia and India with china are like half the worlds population.


Do you think this is over? This has just begun and the opposing forces are just getting organized in a serious way, diplomacy takes time and we have many diplomats from many countries all with the same goal, fuck Russia!


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I am not but YOU and i mean most of you on this forum prefer to live in an echo chamber and circle jerk each other. Me presenting different view on how the war is going is going straight to nr 10 on the list
> 
> >>>
> 
> ...


How the war is going? Ukrain is holding off the Russians but ultimately will fall without a no fly zone. But the Ukrainians are doing what any person would do when being invaded by another country. I would fight to the death if we were invaded even if the war would ultimately be lost. There has to be a cost to aggression as from Putin. If the Russian people are all for a war why are they not being told the truth by their corrupt government? History will be on Ukraine's side on this one. Russia has fucked themselves, painted themselves into a little box.


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Pakistan just announced a trade deal with Russia and India with china are like half the worlds population.


Two upstanding countries. Ones we want to lead the world.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> How the war is going? Ukrain is holding off the Russians but ultimately will fall without a no fly zone. But the Ukrainians are doing what any person would do when being invaded by another country. I would fight to the death if we were invaded even if the war would ultimately be lost. There has to be a cost to aggression as from Putin. If the Russian people are all for a war why are they not being told the truth by their corrupt government? History will be on Ukraine's side on this one. Russia has fucked themselves, painted themselves into a little box.


Of course they are heroically resisting but Ukraine history is filled with hopeless and sometimes stupid struggles, question is how they got to a point where they have to take on a nuclear superpower absolutely alone


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> Two upstanding countries. Ones we want to lead the world.


Pakistan is a write off, but India knows the good life and opportunities the west offers, there are many family ties these days between the west and India, many Indians are living in or citizens of western countries. If they need grain Canada has lots and can ramp up production considerably, ditto for America


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Visa, Mastercard blocking Russian banks from networks*
> Multiple Russian financial institutions are being blocked from the networks of Mastercard and Visa after governments around the world announced sanctions following Russia’s invasion into Ukraine.
> 
> “The invasion by Russian military forces over the past week has been devastating for the people of Ukraine. Our thoughts continue to be with those impacted,” Mastercard CEO Michael Miebach said in a statement on Monday.
> ...


This is because DEMOCRACY.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> The long view of this is that #1 Putin's credibility is beyond repair following this incident,# 2 Belarus is finished as the only collaborator in this criminal action,#3 Russia has to rid itself of Putin if it ever is to rehabilitate any kind of relationship w/the West and seek a return to the international community to repeal sanctions and resume any semblance of trade.The Russian people cannot have any kind of life under the current conditions and it's only a matter of time before they rise up in mass beyond the control of Putin's police beatdowns,at that point Oligarchs and generals will plot to rid Russia of Putin to begin the long and arduous task of restoring Russia's credibility. From now on there is no Western leader who can in good conscience can even meet w/Putin as a statesman ever again.The sooner Russia comes to this conclusion the better for all involved, waiting,hoping for a patriotic Russian/Russians w/the courage to rise up and end this.Lets go,there are enough intelligent Russians who can see their country's reputation swirling down the toilet, It's time for some brave potential hero's to take the risk to rise up to this madness for the good of their country.


That is the viewpoint of most Americans. Like you, I consider Putin to be a threat to everybody, not just outside of Russia but inside too. He's a threat like Hitler was although his military seems more inept. The people of Nazi Germany were saved from Hitler's plans by their losing the war. Imagine if after defeating Europe and Russia what they would have had to do to keep it? Auschwitz was not just for the Jews. Hitler planned to depopulate all of eastern Europe to make room for his master race. I can only imagine what kind of atrocities the common German soldier would be ordered to commit in order to carry out Hitler's plans after winning the war. The best thing to happen for WW2 German soldiers was that the allies defeated them.

But I'm not saying the US should take part in the fight with Ukraine. That would escalate the violence into total war and Ukraine would become a battlefield in all out war. I support US and NATO giving Ukraine everything it needs to carry out its war with Putin. I'm careful to say that this is a war with Putin, not the people of Russia. I don't think this war has very much support inside of Russia. I'm curious what @0potato0 has to say about that.


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Of course they are heroically resisting but Ukraine history is filled with hopeless and sometimes stupid struggles, question is how they got to a point where they have to take on a nuclear superpower absolutely alone


The point is that a country with nukes can push their weight around. I know you are smart enough to know that. The question is which rulers are willing to do that? I think we are in agreement here Putin is one of them.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I am not but YOU and i mean most of you on this forum prefer to live in an echo chamber and circle jerk each other. Me presenting different view on how the war is going is going straight to nr 10 on the list
> 
> >>>
> 
> ...


I'm trying to understand your views.

How many dead Ukrainian children would it take for you to oppose Putin's invasion?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Of course they are heroically resisting but Ukraine history is filled with hopeless and sometimes stupid struggles, question is how they got to a point where they have to take on a nuclear superpower absolutely alone


And yet the Chinese..


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

This is a power shift and everyone noticed, suddenly they are all running around like headless chickens because the bear woke up


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Of course they are heroically resisting but Ukraine history is filled with hopeless and sometimes stupid struggles, question is how they got to a point where they have to take on a nuclear superpower absolutely alone


They are not alone and if the are entrenched in the western part of the country with increasing NATO support, including medium AA missiles. Vald is wasting resources going after the cities, he should be going all out to cut off Ukraine at the eastern border with Poland. It is a major blunder, soon eastern Poland will be a vast NATO supply dump and training area for Ukrainian troops with hospitals for the wounded. They will be training Ukrainians a brigade at a time and train them to use AA missile systems and set up and Air defense network. Support them with tactical advice and intelligence that acts as a force multiplier, supply the partisans behind Russian lines and in the cities with weapons ammo and food. Make it Hell for the Russians in combat and occupying Ukraine. All the Ukrainians have to do is hold on awhile longer and follow sound military advice while being supplied.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> This is a power shift and everyone noticed, suddenly they are all running around like headless chickens because the bear woke up


Bears are foul smelling creatures that like to root around in trash dumpsters.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are not alone and if the are entrenched in the western part of the country with increasing NATO support, including medium AA missiles. Vald is wasting resources going after the cities, he should be going all out to cut off Ukraine at the eastern border with Poland. It is a major blunder, soon eastern Poland will be a vast NATO supply dump and training area for Ukrainian troops with hospitals for the wounded. They will be training Ukrainians a brigade at a time and train them to use AA missile systems and set up and Air defense network. Support them with tactical advice and intelligence that acts as a force multiplier, supply the partisans behind Russian lines and in the cities with weapons ammo and food. Make it Hell for the Russians in combat and occupying Ukraine. All the Ukrainians have to do is hold on awhile longer and follow sound military advice while being supplied.


There is nobody else on the west almost the entire army is encircled in the south east or encircled in the cities hiding among civilians. The only troops coming to the west of Ukraine are the Belorussians from the north


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

Hey potato head, will the mad midget start riding a smelly bear around instead of his usual shetland pony?


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Hey potato head, will the mad midget start riding a smelly bear around instead of his usual shetland pony?


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> First, you don't tell me what to do, Russian..second, it's my choice to ask the person who liked your post to find what's not there, Russian.
> 
> The point of his laughing at my response back to you, Russian..he KNOWS there was no response, Russian.


Baby you’re getting a little bit paranoid, you might check that out


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> There is nobody else on the west almost the entire army is encircled in the south east or encircled in the cities hiding among civilians. The only troops coming to the west of Ukraine are the Belorussians from the north


There are 10 million fighting aged males in Ukraine and NATO can scrap up a million quality man army trained in Poland without much problem. Like I said, he's wasting his time with cities and human rights atrocities. War is about concentration of forces at critical points in a timely manner, Vlad failed in this fundamental strategy with his 5 axis attack on cities and failure to cut off Ukraine from the west, that will get harder with each passing day now. 

It's like when Hitler started bombing London in WW2 while stopping the attacks on the airfields, allowing the RAF which was on the ropes to recover and the rest is history.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

Fun fact, woman are 7 times more likely to kill with poison. What do you think that says about the mad midget, maybe he's a bottom.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


>



Wow, two mad midgets on smelly bears.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> This is a power shift and everyone noticed, suddenly they are all running around like headless chickens because the bear woke up


We had similar rhetoric among war hawks in the US when we got into the various messes you harken back to. In Iraq invasion and aftermath, about 5,000 US soldiers returned in body bags along with 5,000 coalition soldiers and about a million dead Iraqis and that was only a fraction of the cost to the US. It was horrible and I opposed this war from the beginning. Like Putin did with Ukraine, Shrub (George W Bush) talked as if he expected the Iraqis to welcome the US. Miscalculating the enemy makes for disasters. 

So now it seems that Putin is willing to level cities and bomb civilians. How many dead Ukrainian children will Putin's adventure by Putin cost? Is it worth it? What do the people of Russia get from their costs? They already have about 3000 dead.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

Maybe mr potato head is into some weird anime midget on bear porn.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Baby you’re getting a little bit paranoid, you might check that out


This would be where I piss her off for apologizing for her.  But I won't so she doesn't have to tell me off.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> We had similar rhetoric among war hawks in the US when we got into the various messes you harken back to. In Iraq invasion and aftermath, about 5,000 US soldiers returned in body bags along with 5,000 coalition soldiers and about a million dead Iraqis and that was only a fraction of the cost to the US. It was horrible and I opposed this war from the beginning. Like Putin did with Ukraine, Shrub (George W Bush) talked as if he expected the Iraqis to welcome the US. Miscalculating the enemy makes for disasters.
> 
> So now it seems that Putin is willing to level cities and bomb civilians. How many dead Ukrainian children will Putin's adventure by Putin cost? Is it worth it? What do the people of Russia get from their costs? They already have about 3000 dead.


Just google the battle of Grozny Russians learned so much from that.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

She's from Florida lol.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 1, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Baby you’re getting a little bit paranoid, you might check that out


Welcome to crazy town.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

Since then they have been improving their armed forces while USA was being swallowed by quagmires of middle east and Afghanistan


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

/CIG/ Telegram | Counter Intelligence Global


⚠ Graphic Content ❌⚠ — Ukrainian Local Self-defense in Kherson crumbled to Russian Armed Forces Apparently, the fighters of an unit of Ukrainian Territorial Defense Forces tried to prepare an ambush against the Russian military in a local park, placing Molotov cocktails near the trees and...




t.me





Apparently, the fighters of an unit of Ukrainian Territorial Defense Forces tried to prepare an ambush against the Russian military in a local park, placing Molotov cocktails near the trees and sitting down to wait, but they were detected and 'destroyed' in advance by the ambushed Russian Forces
On the clothes of the deceased fighters, there are identification marks of combatants.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Just google the battle of Grozny Russians learned so much from that.


_








Battles in Chechnya: Lessons for an Increasingly Urbanized World


RAND conducts research on global issues involving national security, regional stability, defense planning, methodology, tactics, and policy. RAND regularly conducts analysis and makes objective recommendations related to military infrastructure, international security, domestic security...




www.rand.org





The Russian soldiers who entered Grozny in December 1994 did not expect a fight. But for the young men who spent New Year's Eve attacking the city, Grozny - which in Russian means "terrible" or "menacing" - lived up to its name. At the cost of numerous casualties and severe damage to the city, the Russians eventually succeeded, but their victory proved short-lived. Five years later to the day, Russian troops were once again battling rebel forces in Grozny's streets._

Doesn't sound like they learned anything whatsoever.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

Intel Slava Z


"The gates of hell have opened in the industrial zone of Kharkiv. View from the 626 microdistrict."




t.me


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Intel Slava Z
> 
> 
> "The gates of hell have opened in the industrial zone of Kharkiv. View from the 626 microdistrict."
> ...


How many Ukrainian children are you willing to sacrifice for Putin's honor?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

Hey potato, jerking off to death for hours on end is probably not healthy.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they levelled the city in the second siege instead of taking it


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> How many Ukrainian children are you willing to sacrifice for Putin's honor?


LOL how did you get to this strawman?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Since then they have been improving their armed forces while USA was being swallowed by quagmires of middle east and Afghanistan


Gaining operational combat experience, invaluable for training Ukrainians. 

Canada has had several hundred trainers in Ukraine for awhile, but they relocated to Poland and setup shop there. Unless Vlad secures the western Ukraine, eastern Poland will become a vast NATO supply dump and training area for Ukrainian forces, it will be quite something to see soon. NATO can't move, but it can supply, train and support in countless ways a force that is willing to fight inside their own country if the can, and in this case because of Vlad's military blunders, they might just do that.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

Enough enough, we believe you potato, the russian people are obviously barbaric soulless monsters, you don't have to keep posting all the proof anymore.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

,,Volodymyr Zelensky's assassination was thwarted. The secretary of the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine, Aleksei Danilov, said that the representatives of the FSB (Russian Federal Security Service) provided information about the Chechens sent to Ukraine, which contributed to the elimination of the group.” 

Ok so putin sent men to kill zelensky and fsb told them? I don’t get it


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

Maybe FSB wants the midget to fail?


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Enough enough, we believe you potato, the russian people are obviously barbaric soulless monsters, you don't have to keep posting all the proof anymore.


you know you are right its late good night


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> LOL how did you get to this strawman?


You are glorying in firebombs dropped on cities and anticipating levelling Ukrainian cities. In an earlier post, you talked about the memorial to dead children in eastern Ukraine. So, I figure we can use dead children as a metric because you seem to care about children and we can both agree are non-combatants. 

Kiev still has a large population inside and many children are still there. Levelling the city, as you gloat over, will cause horrific civilian casualties including children. How many dead children is your limit? All? I'm just trying to understand what cost you are willing to bear. I say none. None is the acceptable number. Putin should leave Ukraine now.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Maybe FSB wants the midget to fail?


i hoped for this to happen! I’m sure they see how crazy this is, maybe not all of them but it’s hard for me to think that everyone there is literally crazy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> ,,Volodymyr Zelensky's assassination was thwarted. The secretary of the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine, Aleksei Danilov, said that the representatives of the FSB (Russian Federal Security Service) provided information about the Chechens sent to Ukraine, which contributed to the elimination of the group.”
> 
> Ok so putin sent men to kill zelensky and fsb told them? I don’t get it


Perhaps they know he will become a martyr, larger in death than in life. They will be making icons of a Jew in their churches FFS!  
The sanctions would be without limit and they are making civil service pay with inflation destroying their families and their kids are up in arms. They also look at a lot of western media and it could be a very bad sign for Vlad. He is not Stalin and does not have Stalin's power, level of control or ability to terrorize his own people. He does not run a command economy either, but one subject to market forces and sanctions.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

Young captured and defector russian soldiers are saying that they have witnessed russian commanders finishing off wounded russian soldiers and the russians are leaving their own dead in the field and moving on.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

Can't waste resources on a soldier that can't fight, cheaper to just put a bullet into them, sounds like the mad midget alright.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> First, you don't tell me what to do, Russian..second, it's my choice to ask the person who liked your post to find what's not there, Russian.
> 
> The point of his laughing at my response back to you, Russian..he KNOWS there was no response, Russian.


I was laughing because you asked me to find it, thought it was funny, didn't mean to trigger you. There is enough hate in the world right now.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> you know you are right its late good night


You were recently gloating over the idea of Kiev getting levelled.


How many dead babies would you say are too many?


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 1, 2022)

Last one i PROMISE LOL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498737192591573003


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Last one i PROMISE LOL
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498737192591573003


How many dead children would be too many?

What do you think? would a million be too many?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> You were recently gloating over the idea of Kiev getting levelled.
> 
> 
> How many dead babies would you say are too many?



Stop, telling him about dead babies will just get potato masturbating again, he was calling it a night.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Mar 1, 2022)

I apologize for my earlier comments. This is like any other war. Where our leaders and our media make it happen. This means another 4 years of the Liberals in Australia. This war could not have come at a better time for them. This is an unmitigated disaster!


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> I apologize for my earlier comments. This is like any other war. Where our leaders and our media make it happen. This means another 4 years of the Liberals in Australia. This war could not have come at a better time for them. This is an unmitigated disaster!



That's what happens when two mad midgets want to ride their smelly bears.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 1, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I was laughing because you asked me to find it, thought it was funny, didn't mean to trigger you.


I thought that was funny too. A strange assumption of the value of your time.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Stop, telling him about dead babies will just get potato masturbating again, he was calling it a night.


Yessss, i was just gonna say it in other nsfw words


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Yessss, i was just gonna say it in other nsfw words


Oh well,

I don't understand why Putin invaded but at least I know his reason. I don't understand why 0p0 is so happy about levelling Kiev and probably will never know. 

Sorry about the ugliness in my posts. I was trying to relate to him at a level he could understand.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Oh well,
> 
> I don't understand why Putin invaded but at least I know his reason. I don't understand why 0p0 is so happy about levelling Kiev and probably will never know.
> 
> Sorry about the ugliness in my posts. I was trying to relate to him at a level he could understand.



and you wonder why i call him Mr. Potato head.........


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Oh well,
> 
> I don't understand why Putin invaded but at least I know his reason. I don't understand why 0p0 is so happy about levelling Kiev and probably will never know.
> 
> Sorry about the ugliness in my posts. I was trying to relate to him at a level he could understand.


Regarding the cypher tuber, I’m guessing the motive is a regional hatred ancient beyond reason.


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

Russian propaganda. Seems war has made him more popular.
19:15 01.03.2022  (updated: 20:58 01.03.2022)
*FOM: the level of Russians' trust in Putin rose from 60 to 71 percent in a week*

*MOSCOW, March 1 - RIA Novosti. *Russians' level of confidence in President Vladimir Putin rose by 11 percentage points over the week, according to a poll by the Public Opinion Foundation.

Sociologists conducted a study on February 25-27 after Russia recognized the independence of the LPR and DPR , 71 percent of respondents said they rather trust Putin, while on February 20, 60 percent shared this opinion.

Rather, 18 percent do not trust Putin (29 percent on February 20). 11 percent found it difficult to answer the question.

Rather, the good work of Putin as president is estimated by 71 percent (February 64-20). Rather, the bad work of the head of state is recognized by 15 percent (21 percent on February 20). Another 14 percent found it difficult to answer.

The FOMnibus survey was conducted on February 25-27 in 104 settlements of 53 subjects of Russia among 1.5 thousand respondents. The statistical error does not exceed 3.6 percent.








ФОМ: уровень доверия россиян к Путину вырос с 60 до 71 процента за неделю


Уровень доверия россиян к президенту Владимиру Путину за неделю вырос на 11 процентных пунктов, свидетельствуют результаты опроса фонда "Общественное мнение". РИА Новости, 01.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





*Special operation in Ukraine: Russia responded to a deadly threat*
en Psaki, now the White House press secretary, commenting on the events in Ukraine, said the following verbatim: "We will not conduct military operations against Russia with American troops."

In the detective stories, there is an eloquent pause at such moments, followed by the obvious question: "Does this mean that the United States is conducting military operations against Russia with non-American troops?" However, in this case, everything is so obvious that it hardly needs further clarification.

Yesterday, VTsIOM published the results of a poll, which testify to the high support of the special operation in Ukraine by Russian society - 68 percent.

However, it is foolish to deny that the decision of the state leadership was a shock for the country, from which it has just begun to move away. In this situation, the main factor behind this level of support is, of course, the high level of public confidence in the president and key ministers. People feel and understand that if Putin made such a decision, then there simply were no other options.

In addition, the further, the more the circumstances previously hidden from it are revealed to society, which made this step inevitable.

The quoted statement by a US administration official, who essentially said that the US views the Ukrainian army as its proxy troops against Russia, is just one of them. By the way, they have pumped these proxy troops very well over the past eight years - both in training, and in the supply of weapons, and simply in conducting military operations (the most important experience for any army, even if the Ukrainian one was specific and largely boiled down to shelling civilians ).

In turn, the arguments of critics of the special operation come down to the following position:

Let's leave the topic of nuclear weapons for now, and let's talk in more detail on the first point - that the Ukrainian army could not pose a threat to Russia, no matter what state it was in.

Now, right at this hour, the most important part of the special operation is approaching its apotheosis. Russian troops, together with the people's militia of the republics, are closing a 100,000-strong Ukrainian group in the Donbass into a grandiose mega-cauldron.

Once again (and sorry for the capslock): Ukraine has formed a grouping in the Donbass of approximately 100,000 troops - trained, equipped and equipped by the Americans.

Does anyone seriously think that they were sent there for defense against the DPR and LPR?

And if so, then the intention of the States becomes transparent even to a person who is not immersed in military issues (like the author of these lines).

For eight years, the Americans have significantly strengthened the Ukrainian army and increased its combat capability. A huge group was formed in the Donbass, which would have attacked the republics at a convenient moment for Washington. Moreover, the size and power of this grouping are such that the defenders of the republics would not have a single chance to resist it.

And Russia would face a fatal choice: either to observe from the outside the destruction of the republics with further genocide of their population, a significant part of which are already citizens of the Russian Federation, or to intervene.

Moreover, as the same VTsIOM poll showed, for the Russian society, the protection of the DPR and LPR is the main motives that justify the conduct of a special operation. Moscow's attempt to sit on the sidelines would mean a catastrophic blow to the reputation and credibility of the authorities within the country. And geopolitical defeat in the international arena.

However, to intervene in this situation would automatically get exactly the same reaction from the West that we have been observing in recent days. But then we would have to conduct military operations from radically worse positions and with huge losses of Russian military personnel. There is no need to talk about the people's militia and the civilian population at all.

So it turns out that the United States prepared a trap for Russia in the form of a choice between geopolitical capitulation and a war in Ukraine in extremely difficult and unfavorable conditions with catastrophic losses.

So we really didn't have a choice. Russia's war in Ukraine was completely inevitable. But we are fighting there - as Jen Psaki honestly admitted - not with Kiev, but with Washington.

The main thing that the leadership of the Russian state did in this impasse was that, being unable to completely cancel the American scenario, it found a way to break it: start first, and then when we ourselves chose. And judging by the confusion of the West in the first couple of days, for them it turned out to be not only a surprise, but also an extremely unfortunate moment.

In the mid-2010s, Putin spoke of a lesson learned on the Leningrad streets of his childhood: if a fight is inevitable, strike first.

How this principle looks in big politics, we are observing right now. Well, the outcome of events depends on all of us.








Спецоперация на Украине: Россия ответила на смертельную угрозу


Джен Псаки, ныне занимающая пост пресс-секретаря Белого дома, комментируя события на Украине, сказала дословно следующее: "Мы не будем вести военные действия... РИА Новости, 01.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> just for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dick post from a dick person.


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*The government has prepared a draft to limit the exit of foreign business 

MOSCOW, March 1 - RIA Novosti. *In Russia, against the backdrop of Western sanctions, foreign businesses may be temporarily banned from exiting assets, Prime Minister Mikhail Mishustin said at a meeting on economic issues.

“In the current sanctions situation, foreign entrepreneurs are forced to be guided not by economic factors, but by making decisions under political pressure. To enable businesses to make informed decisions, a draft presidential decree has been prepared to introduce temporary restrictions on exiting Russian assets. our country, they will be able to work in it further," the head of government said.

The Prime Minister stressed that Russia still considers foreign business as potential partners and is open to dialogue with constructive investors.

He also recalled that in recent years the government has actively supported localization, sought to attract both manufacturers of final products and their subcontractors to the country in order to increase the production of components at the facilities of Russian enterprises.

The authorities expect that those who have invested in Russia will be able to work in it further, will not succumb to the statements of foreign politicians, and will eventually win. According to Mishustin, as practice shows, it is easy to exit the market, but it is much more difficult to return to a place that is densely occupied by competitors.

After the start of the special operation in Ukraine , Western countries announced the introduction of new sanctions. The European Union has banned operations related to the management of reserves and assets of the Bank of Russia. Also, several largest financial organizations fell under the restrictions, including Sberbank and VTB . Several banks are disconnected from SWIFT.

For some state-owned companies, it is difficult to attract capital from abroad. Germany has stopped the certification process of the Nord Stream 2 gas pipeline . Europe has closed the sky for any Russian aircraft, and also banned its companies from supplying aircraft and components for them.

Moscow reported that they had drawn up an action plan in advance .The authorities stressed that they will provide any necessary support to businesses that have fallen under the restrictions, ensuring the smooth operation of the economy.

So, Russia reacted mirror-image to the closure of airspace. The Central Bank urgently raised the key rate to a record 20 percent and suspended trading in shares, and the Ministry of Finance obliged exporters to sell 80 percent of foreign exchange earnings. At the same time, the head of the department , Anton Siluanov , said that all social spending of the budget would be met, and banks would additionally capitalize if necessary.








Правительство подготовило проект об ограничении выхода иностранного бизнеса


В России на фоне западных санкций иностранному бизнесу могут временно запретить выходить из активов, сообщил премьер-министр Михаил Мишустин на совещании по... РИА Новости, 01.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*"Biden and NATO were destroyed." How the world reacted to Russia's actions
MOSCOW, March 1 - RIA Novosti. *The international community has different attitudes towards the military operation currently being carried out by Russia. Some countries fully support it. They are confident that this will put an end to violence and save many. In Venezuela, "Biden and NATO with this whole campaign" are blamed for the destruction of Ukraine. Beijing took a neutral position, recalling good neighborly and partnership relations with Russia. At the same time, Washington, London and Brussels are imposing tough sanctions.

One of the first recognition of the Donbass republics by Russia was approved by Belarus. Minsk emphasized that this was not only a political act, but also a human, humanitarian one. "In further actions, we intend to proceed from the principles of a conscientious attitude of all parties to the fulfillment of international obligations assumed, a strategic alliance with fraternal Russia," the Foreign Ministry noted. The Belarusians not only provided the rear of the Russian troops, but also acted as peacekeepers, organizing negotiations between the Russian and Ukrainian delegations at their border.

Chinese leader Xi Jinping took a neutral position. He does not recognize the independence of the LPR and DPR, but he does not criticize Moscow's actions either. "China and Russia are good neighbors, this cannot be broken. We are true partners, and this cannot be destroyed and suppressed," Ambassador Zhang Hanhui said. In addition, the Chinese opposed the sanctions and the disconnection from SWIFT.

Chinese Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying stressed: "Russia is a great power with power. It does not need the support of China or other countries." The Chinese diplomat noted that Beijing's position differs from the views of the American leadership. "We will not act like the United States, which supplies Ukraine with a large number of weapons," she added.

Azerbaijani President Ilham Aliyev compared these events with the Karabakh conflict. "We have been called for over 30 years:" Everything must be resolved peacefully. "We heard this for 30 years, we tried, but nothing happened. Of course, we would like it to be resolved peacefully, but this is not always possible in life," he said. is he. At the same time, Azerbaijanis do not refuse to support Ukraine: they sent humanitarian aid and medicines there.

Kyrgyzstan is for a diplomatic settlement in order to avoid "human casualties". Sadyr Zhaparov did not speak publicly, but in a telephone conversation with Putin on February 26, he expressed "support for the decisive actions of the Russian side to protect the civilian population of Donbass."

In Abkhazia and South Ossetia, they recalled that Moscow had repeatedly given Kiev a chance for a peaceful settlement, but all proposals were rejected. "The special operation of the Russian Armed Forces will put an end to the suffering of civilians and the endless series of terrorist acts that the Kyiv regime elevated to the rank of state policy," said South Ossetian President Anatoly Bibilov. And he added that the republic is ready to meet refugees from the "fraternal LNR and DNR."

Putin was fully supported by the President of the Central African Republic (CAR) Faustin-Archange Touadéra. “I think this decision will undoubtedly save lives and prevent a lot of violence,” he said.

In Syria, we stand in solidarity with Moscow and are ready to become partners with Lugansk and Donetsk. “We are waiting until the situation stabilizes, and then we will establish cooperation in various sectors,” Luna Shibl, special adviser to the president, promised RIA Novosti. Bashar al-Assad also condemned the destabilizing policies of the US and NATO, which, he said, led to a deterioration in the situation in the Middle East.

Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro considers Ukraine a colony of the West. In his opinion, the conflict arose because of the actions of "the elite ruling in Kyiv and being an unconditional ally of the United States and Europe." "Ukraine's economy was destroyed by Biden and NATO with this whole campaign aimed at establishing bases with nuclear weapons against Russia. This is absolutely unacceptable," he concluded.

Supported by Moscow and Brazil. Earlier, the UN Security Council requested a vote on its (UN. — Approx. ed.) resolution to terminate the operation in Ukraine. However, the project was blocked by Brazil, UAE, Russia, China and India. "No sanctions or condemnation of Putin," said Brazilian President Jair Bolsonaro.

The sharpest criticism of Moscow comes from Washington. "The United States, its allies and partners will respond in a united and decisive manner," the White House said in a communiqué. Joe Biden called the sanctions "the largest in history." Washington is introducing personal measures against Vladimir Putin and his entourage, in addition, cooperation with the largest Russian banks and the export of technology are prohibited.

Great Britain spoke in a similar tone. London closed Aeroflot's airspace, insisted on disconnecting Russia from SWIFT and freezing the assets of the Central Bank.

The European Union also demanded an immediate withdrawal of troops from Ukraine. Foreign ministers from 27 countries have agreed to close airspace to Russian airlines, ban Russia Today and Sputnik, impose sanctions on banks, and are preparing to disconnect Moscow from SWIFT.

Canada imposed sanctions on Vladimir Putin, Sergei Lavrov, and Alexander Lukashenko. The black list includes Sberbank, Gazprombank, Alfa-Bank, Russian Railways, Transneft. Prime Minister Justin Trudeau also sought to cut Russia off from SWIFT.

Australian Prime Minister Scott Morrison speaks of an "unprovoked invasion". Under sanctions are the President of Russia and his entourage, including Sergei Lavrov, Mikhail Mishustin and Sergei Shoigu.

The Japanese authorities are closely following the international assessment of events in Ukraine. In Tokyo, they announced restrictions on the Central Bank of Russia, blocked the assets of people associated with Putin, and also banned the export of semiconductors.

South Korea intends to join Western sanctions, but in a way that does not damage its own economy. In Seoul, this is still being discussed.

Georgian President Salome Zurabishvili assured: "Georgia stands next to President Zelensky and supports the territorial integrity and peace in Ukraine." At the same time, Tbilisi is in no hurry to impose bans. "Thousands of winemakers, farmers, what do they demand from me? So that I impose sanctions on my people? ... These extra emotions are useless," Prime Minister Irakli Garibashvili explained.

There are also talks about the futility of such a policy in Serbia. And although Belgrade supported the principle of the territorial integrity of all states, including Ukraine , it will not join any restrictions against Moscow: this does not meet either the political or economic interests of the country.








"Разрушали Байден и НАТО". Как в мире отреагировали на действия России


Международное сообщество по-разному относится к проводимой сейчас Россией военной операции. Некоторые страны ее полностью поддерживают. Там уверены, что это... РИА Новости, 01.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> Russian propaganda. Seems war has made him more popular.
> 19:15 01.03.2022  (updated: 20:58 01.03.2022)
> *FOM: the level of Russians' trust in Putin rose from 60 to 71 percent in a week*
> 
> ...


yeah, welcome to the misinformation campaign from hell......and they are about to do the same with Ukraine too i've found...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *"Biden and NATO were destroyed." How the world reacted to Russia's actions
> MOSCOW, March 1 - RIA Novosti. *The international community has different attitudes towards the military operation currently being carried out by Russia. Some countries fully support it. They are confident that this will put an end to violence and save many. In Venezuela, "Biden and NATO with this whole campaign" are blamed for the destruction of Ukraine. Beijing took a neutral position, recalling good neighborly and partnership relations with Russia. At the same time, Washington, London and Brussels are imposing tough sanctions.
> 
> One of the first recognition of the Donbass republics by Russia was approved by Belarus. Minsk emphasized that this was not only a political act, but also a human, humanitarian one. "In further actions, we intend to proceed from the principles of a conscientious attitude of all parties to the fulfillment of international obligations assumed, a strategic alliance with fraternal Russia," the Foreign Ministry noted. The Belarusians not only provided the rear of the Russian troops, but also acted as peacekeepers, organizing negotiations between the Russian and Ukrainian delegations at their border.
> ...


Not even the Russians believe that shit, maybe some of the older ones who watch state TV for the news, but practically nobody under 30 and they are the soldiers, whose pay will be hammered by inflation BTW. Their reward for service will be an effective 50% pay cut to start with.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Young captured and defector russian soldiers are saying that they have witnessed russian commanders finishing off wounded russian soldiers and the russians are leaving their own dead in the field and moving on.


Cellphone video of that on the internet would be bad for Vlad, not to mention Russian moral! Maybe someone will stage it with actors etc, all is fair in love and war...


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> I apologize for my earlier comments. This is like any other war. Where our leaders and our media make it happen. This means another 4 years of the Liberals in Australia. This war could not have come at a better time for them. This is an unmitigated disaster!


Apologies on this forum are only needed when one falsely accuses another of being a Republican or Trump supporter. 

That said, I appreciated the answer you gave me about why Putin invaded Ukraine. I made the mistake of arguing with you when you were truthfully answering my question. When I realized my mistake and accepted your answer for what it said, not what I wanted it to say, I learned from you. 

Putin was provoked into invading Ukraine because the US and our NATO allies were helping Ukraine defend itself. Some even say he was baited. I don't know if I can go that far but I get it. That kind of behavior is known as dark triad personality: narcissism, Machiavellianism and psychopathy. I don't understand but can accept the fact that Putin had to invade when Ukraine acted independently from his sphere of influence. That's what people with his personality do. 

You saw it better than I.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Zelensky fan gear floods the internet*
> Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky has been hailed a “hero” and a “savior” over his impassioned defense against the Russian invasion, and now his supporters can show their fandom with everything from artwork to aprons.
> 
> On e-commerce sites such as Etsy, more and more Zelensky-centric products appear to be popping up by the day. Several shirts feature images of the actor-turned-politician, emblazoned with some of his most famous quotes.
> ...


i just got this 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09TG3SXP9?psc=1&customId=B075372G8H&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&ref_=chk_typ_imgToDp

and just made a donation to these guys, who have been helping Ukraine children since the fighting started back in 2015. now they're expanding and trying to help keep children out of danger...as much as possible... https://voices.org.ua/en/donat/


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and you wonder why i call him Mr. Potato head.........


He's now gender neutral, I hear.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

This war should be called The True Self War, everyone showing their real personality is really entertaining


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> He's now gender neutral, I hear.


, i hear that too, wonder if potato is......curious minds eh


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> Russian propaganda. Seems war has made him more popular.
> 19:15 01.03.2022  (updated: 20:58 01.03.2022)
> *FOM: the level of Russians' trust in Putin rose from 60 to 71 percent in a week*
> 
> ...


Russia is famous for the high integrity of its elections too.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> This war should be called The True Self War, everyone showing their real personality is really entertaining


We are traumatized.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not even the Russians believe that shit, maybe some of the older ones who watch state TV for the news, but practically nobody under 30 and they are the soldiers, whose pay will be hammered by inflation BTW. Their reward for service will be an effective 50% pay cut to start with.


just counting the numbers, it's almost half of the world's population that support this war. or, at least, don't condemn it...
now remember the speeches that said - whoever cooperates with the aggressor should also be sanctioned....


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> awww Lavrov is talking to himself.......knew he could do it....especially in the mist of a UN walk out


A


Fogdog said:


> Sounds like Putin was in a bubble and misjudged just about everything.
> 
> I'm trying to find hope.
> 
> Perhaps its the last invasion of this kind? Maybe it will end of this discussion about how the US provoked Russia because we didn't honor their 19th century power politics enforced by tanks and guns? 21st century style politics that rely on cooperation, trade, technology and communication seem pretty effective. Also doesn't level cities.


What we are witnessing now is new form of warfare, economic strangulation.

This really is a war that counts big time, Syria Iran Afghanistan Iraq mean/are nothing in comparison.
This war is really based on economics in that if you can't pay for your bullets, you lose
Simple.
And Russia is penniless for all intents & purposes.

This is also a war of economic systems & shows the true Power of Capitalism. (are you watching China?)

This war economically will destroy Russia & the population will be allowed only the basics for awhile, like potatoes & lot's & lot's of vodka to numb the reality that their way of life as they knew it is over.

Tough shit

Ukraine will build back
Russia?
Sure they will in time but the damage is done,
They have become the #1 hated country on the planet & there's going to be big changes politically
That is guaranteed (bye Vlad)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

Just think, the average Russian solder in the Ukraine is fighting to fuck himself. He gets paid (not very well) in rubles and the ruble went into free fall, with inflation he is fighting for an effective 50% cut in pay! No wonder Russian moral is in the fucking toilet!


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 1, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> just counting the numbers, it's almost half of the world's population that support this war. or, at least, don't condemn it...
> now remember the speeches that said - whoever cooperates with the aggressor should also be sanctioned....


And not one of those countries would I ever want to visit….just say’n


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

“Update March 2, 00:36. The lights at the Bridge over the Danube, the Damen Galaţi Shipyard, the Liberty Galaţi, the Mining Port, the Television Tower and the ferry crossing point at IC Brătianu in Galaţi were extinguished tonight. Measures have been taken to ensure that these targets cannot be used as long-range landmarks for aviation. These are not possible targets, but can be used as landmarks in locating targets of interest in Ukraine” my country is helping strategically, and thinking about strategy, what’s the logic behind “pinching” many places and cities over a long period of time instead of creating a quick and concentrated attack? Or it’s not going how putin was planning? Or maybe it’s a strategy and the worst is yet to come? But what does he think will happen after all this ends, that everyone will fear him so he will command amd we will execute? I’m trying to make some points meet in my head but no success for now


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

think today with the heavy bombardment, me thinks Putin is getting frustrated......

i could be wrong


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 1, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> And not one of those countries would I ever want to visit….just say’n


they are just weakening the economic sanctions and thereby focusing that trade onto them.

it's also a complete fail-design when an UN security council member can *veto its own aggression*. doooohhh

things need to be modernized


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> they are just weakening the economic sanctions and thereby focusing that trade onto them.
> 
> it's also a complete fail-design when an UN security council member can *veto its own aggression*. doooohhh
> 
> things need to be modernized


Russia needs to lose it's seat on the council over this


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 1, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> just counting the numbers, it's almost half of the world's population that support this war. or, at least, don't condemn it...
> now remember the speeches that said - whoever cooperates with the aggressor should also be sanctioned....


At best the dictators that are in control of half the worlds population support Putin's killing of innocent citizens of a neighboring nation.

And IMO it is most likely because they can use the decreased value of the Russian currency to take advantage of the Russian economic collapse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> At best the dictators that are in control of half the worlds population support Putin's killing of innocent citizens of a neighboring nation.
> 
> And IMO it is most likely because they can use the decreased value of the Russian currency to take advantage of the Russian economic collapse.


Countries like Canada and the UK with large expat and citizen populations of Indians and lot's of valuable technology, trade and education, can have an enormous influence on India, so can the EU and when they all work together...


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

I had an article about which countries are not condemning Russia, they have ties to Russia. Eygypt gets most of their wheat from both Russia and Ukraine. The consensus is ultimatly Russia will prevail and Egypt will still need the wheat to feed its people after the majority of the fighting stops. They are not about to shoot themselves in the foot condemning the action and then lining up in the bread line. Some of the other Middle Eastern countries think the US will abandon them and pay more attention to China. In that kind of world Russia may be of use to them so they are hedging their bets. Mind you this action may cause the US to say why are we supporting these guys when we do not get it back? So it might be a self fulfilling prophesy.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

When is biden going to talk? It’s almost 2 am here and i have to wake up in 5 hours but i’m also curious


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 1, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> When is biden going to talk? It’s almost 2 am here and i have to wake up in 5 hours but i’m also curious


2.5 hrs .


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> 2.5 hrs .


Oh okay thanks good night))sleep is one of my favourite things and since this war started it isn’t the same anymore


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

But before sleep, a big little victory

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498799589100605444


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> I had an article about which countries are not condemning Russia, they have ties to Russia. Eygypt gets most of their wheat from both Russia and Ukraine. The consensus is ultimatly Russia will prevail and Egypt will still need the wheat to feed its people after the majority of the fighting stops. They are not about to shoot themselves in the foot condemning the action and then lining up in the bread line. Some of the other Middle Eastern countries think the US will abandon them and pay more attention to China. In that kind of world Russia may be of use to them so they are hedging their bets. Mind you this action may cause the US to say why are we supporting these guys when we do not get it back? So it might be a self fulfilling prophesy.


That kind of support is pretty weak, nobody likes to be coerced and caught in a vice, we can help, North America has lot's of unused agricultural potential, we pay farmers not to grow shit FFS! If Ukraine is liberated, it used to be known as the bread basket of Europe and will be again, it too has vast unexploited agricultural potential.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Oh okay thanks good night))sleep is one of my favourite things and since this war started it isn’t the same anymore


We are here to help with your moral too and any Ukrainian patriot who posts here would be welcomed and perhaps even helped.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I thought that was funny too. A strange assumption of the value of your time.


He liked her post prior- I was interested in what he liked about it; for him to find the post she never posted.

In essence I was making fun of @hanimmal..it just went over your heads.


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

I am really concerned for the troops they have in the south. They are surrounded and are not being resupplied.

*Belarus president stands in front of battle map indicating Moldova invasion plans*
Images have emerged of Belarussian President Alexander Lukashenko standing in front of a battle map that appears to show a planned invasion of Moldova, along with Ukraine. 

Lukashenko, a close ally of Russian President Vladimir Putin, was reportedly addressing his security council Tuesday while standing in front of a battle map of Ukraine.

The map appeared to show troop movement plans and infrastructure targets in Ukraine, as well as targets in Moldova's breakaway region of Transnistria. 

Some of the Russian lines of attack in the map have already taken place, while others are yet to occur, including an incursion into Moldova — a former Soviet country and Ukraine’s neighbor to the south — from the port city of Odessa. 

Russia has already used Belarus as a location from which to send its troops quickly across the border into Ukraine, after insisting the large number of forces assembled there were for joint military drills. 

Reports have emerged this week that Belarus is preparing to send troops into Ukraine in support of the Russian invasion. 
The country’s close ties to Moscow in the attack prompted the U.S. State Department to suspend operations Monday at its embassy in Belarus. 

The European Union also announced plans on Monday to impose new sanctions on Belarus over its role in the war, including measures against exports, oligarchs and banks in the country. 

Belarussian state-run Belta news agency reported that Lukashenko said none of the country’s military units had yet moved into Ukraine, but could mobilize in two to three days if needed, as reported by the Daily Express. 

The Pentagon, meanwhile, has said it had not yet seen signs of Belarussian troops in Ukraine.













Belarus president stands in front of map indicating Moldova invasion plans


Images have emerged of Belarussian President Alexander Lukashenko standing in front of a battle map that appears to show a planned invasion of Moldova, along with Ukraine. Lukashenko, a close …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> She's Russian.


Romanian, NATO member


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We are here to help with your moral too and any Ukrainian patriot who posts here would be welcomed and perhaps even helped.


If everyone was like you! You don’t know me yet as I’ve just joined this forum when I planted my first ladies but giving info about Ukraine is not because i live near it or because i need support as i’m 100% safe(hope it will remain like this for all of us) i participate in many social activities and this gave me the disadvantage(sometimes) of talking and writing a lot. I can’t help it, I learn so many new things everyday even from those kind of conversations from earlier


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> She's Russian.


You got it all wrong


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*Lessons from Russia's Latin America engagement over Ukraine*
Russia’s engagement with Latin America after its unprovoked invasion of Ukraine, and the Latin American response to the invasion, illustrates the growing strategic challenge to the U.S. from the survival and proliferation of populist authoritarian regimes in the Western Hemisphere. It also hints at opportunities for Russian President Vladimir Putin to escalate pressure against the United States and its allies should he need to retaliate over Western sanctions in the long-term.

Russia’s recent outreach to Latin America as it prepared to invade Ukraine followed a similar pattern to that it pursued in 2008, as it sought to create strategic space for its engineering of pro-Russian successionist movements in the South Ossetia and Abkhazia regions of Georgia, and in 2013, as it similarly engineered and provided forces to the successionist movement in the Donbass region of the Ukraine. Russian Deputy Prime Minister Yuri Borisov’s visit to Venezuela, Nicaragua and Cuba, as well as Putin’s meetings with Argentine President Alberto Fernández and Brazil’s Jair Bolsonaro was reminiscent of the improvised visit to the region by then-Russian President Dmitri Medvedev during the 2008 crisis — all intended to demonstrate that Russia was not isolated after the inevitable international response.

In preparation for its current invasion of Ukraine, Russia’s Deputy Foreign Minister Sergei Ryabkov linked his country’s actions in the European theater to its geostrategic thinking in Latin America. He recently alluded to the possibility of deploying military forces to Venezuela and Cuba, and doubled down on the threat with the recent signing of a Russia-Venezuela agreement for expanded security cooperation. This was reminiscent of when Russia sent nuclear-capable Tu-160 backfire bombers to the region in 2008, 2013 and 2018 during the previous crises, or its sending of four warships to realize “naval exercises” in the region in 2008. What is clear is that Russia sees Latin America through the lens of strategic leverage with respect to its actions in its near abroad.

Russia’s behavior in the current crisis illustrates a repeated pattern of leveraging authoritarian populist regimes and other willing actors to deliberately pose strategic threats against the U.S. in the Western Hemisphere, in order to create space for its aggression in Europe. It highlights that the unprecedented proliferation of anti-U.S. and other illiberal regimes throughout the Western Hemisphere goes beyond the abuse of their own people, their criminality and their corrupt networks. 

In military affairs, the veiled threat by Ryabkov to deploy troops to Venezuela or Cuba, and the previously mentioned military cooperation agreement signed during Borisov’s visit to Venezuela, were notable for their lack of specifics. A Russian deployment of significant military forces to the region when it is bogged down in Ukraine and is facing crippling Western sanctions is also implausible.

Nonetheless, Russia has sold over $11 billion in military hardware to Venezuela, including Su-30 fighters, Mi-17 and Mi-35 helicopters, T-72 tanks and BMP-3 and BTR-80 armored vehicles, and S-300 air defenses. These military systems, including material assistance to its military forces moving toward the Venezuela-Colombia border, present a threat that Colombian Defense Minister Diego Molano rightfully called out. Similarly, the military equipment Russia has provided to authoritarian Nicaragua includes T-72 tanks,Yak-130 fighter trainers, An-26 transport aircraft, TIGR armored vehicles, ZU-23 antiaircraft systems, Mizrah patrol boats and Molina missile boats, among other systems.

As the U.S. worked with its European allies to rally international opinion against clear, unprovoked and ongoing Russian aggression, Venezuela, Cuba and Nicaragua condemned the United States instead, while declaring their support for the work of Russian backed separatists who had carved regions out of Ukraine. Bolivia, Argentina, Brazil and even Panama refused to explicitly condemn or sanction Russia’s actions.

Indeed, on the eve of the invasion, Argentina’s president publicly offered Russia’s use of Argentina as a “point of entry” for Russia to expand its presence in the region, while Brazil’s president, arguably frustrated with the Biden administration’s cold shoulder from Washington over his environmental policies, had a friendly meeting with Putin, including a dialogue between Brazil’s Defense and Foreign Ministers and their Russian counterparts. When Russia did invade, Bolsonaro publicly overruled his own Vice President, Hamilton Mourão, and refused to condemn Putin’s actions. Ironically, Brazil and Argentina, who rely heavily on imports of nitrate-based fertilizers from Russia, could be among those most prejudiced in the region by Putin’s actions and associated sanctions against him.


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

Meanwhile, Latin American publics, even those whose leaders condemned Russia’s war in Ukraine, have been inundated with propaganda from media outlet Russia Today and other channels, which have a strong presence in Spanish-language media.

As the Russian invasion of Ukraine has faced stiff resistance, the *PRC *has prudently encouraged negotiations, even while avoiding condemnation of Russia, buying more of its grain at steeply discounted prices, as well as strategically benefitting as Russia becomes ever more politically and economically isolated from the West — thus ever more subordinate to the PRC in the strategic relationship the two have forged. 

The PRC has remained notably silent on the war in Ukraine in its engagements with Latin America. Yet, the money maintaining the resilience and survival of the authoritarian populist regimes opening the door to Russia and Iran in the hemisphere increasingly comes from the PRC’s economic engagement. Indeed, in the dynamics of the new “illiberal counter-order” emerging in Latin America, it is the PRC that underwrites the solvency of anti-U.S. regimes without bearing the consequences for their actions, ensuring those regimes remain a viable platform when Russia seeks to make military threats in the region. 

If the Ukrainians unexpectedly restored hope in those willing to fight for their own political liberty, the actions of anti-democratic regimes in Venezuela, Nicaragua, and Cuba, as well as the opportunistic heads of state in Argentina and Brazil embracing Russia’s aggression, serve as a reminder of the importance of doing more to support those fighting for democratic governance in our own hemisphere. Indeed, in the long-term, the anti-U.S. authoritarian regimes in the Western Hemisphere look exposed and potentially at risk of re-galvanized opposition movements. 








Lessons from Russia’s Latin America engagement over Ukraine


Russia’s recent outreach to Latin America, as it prepared to invade Ukraine, followed a similar pattern to that it pursued in 2008.




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Romanian, NATO member


You don't know that.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

Țara arde și baba se piaptănă


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You don't know that.


It's a better guess than yours, I read what people say and can also read between the lines.


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

*International Court of Justice will hold public hearings on allegations of genocide in Ukraine*
The International Court of Justice (IJC) will hold public hearings next week on allegations of genocide in Ukraine, as Russia continues its invasion of the country.

In a statement on Tuesday, the IJC said it will hold public hearings on March 7 and March 8 “concerning Allegations of Genocide under the Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of the Crime of Genocide (Ukraine v. Russian Federation).”

March 7 will feature the oral argument of Ukraine, and March 8 will be for the Russian Federation. The proceedings will take place at the Peace Palace in The Hague.

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky announced on Sunday that Ukraine had submitted an application against Russia to the IJC. 

“Russia must be held accountable for manipulating the notion of genocide to justify aggression,” Zelensky wrote in a tweet.

In the application, filed on Saturday, Ukraine said Russia “falsely claimed that acts of genocide have occurred” in the Donetsk People’s Republic and Luhansk People’s Republic, both of which Russian President Vladimir Putin recognized as independent last week.

Ukraine also claimed that Russia “declared and implemented a ‘special military operation’ against Ukraine with the express purpose of preventing and punishing purported acts of genocide that have no basis in fact.”

“On the basis of this false allegation, Russia is now engaged in a military invasion of Ukraine involving grave and widespread violations of the human rights of the Ukrainian people,” Ukraine added.

Additionally, Ukraine said it “emphatically denies that any such genocide has occurred and brings this Application to establish that Russia has no lawful basis to take action in and against Ukraine for the purpose of preventing and punishing any purported genocide.”

The IJC is the United Nations’s principal judicial arm. It is relied on to settle international legal disputes referred by states. The body is made up of 15 judges who are elected to nine-year terms by the U.N. General Assembly and Security Council. 








International Court of Justice will hold public hearings on allegations of genocide in Ukraine


The International Court of Justice (IJC) will hold public hearings next week on allegations of genocide in Ukraine, as Russia continues its invasion of the country.In a statement on Tuesd…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> Meanwhile, Latin American publics, even those whose leaders condemned Russia’s war in Ukraine, have been inundated with propaganda from media outlet Russia Today and other channels, which have a strong presence in Spanish-language media.
> 
> As the Russian invasion of Ukraine has faced stiff resistance, the *PRC *has prudently encouraged negotiations, even while avoiding condemnation of Russia, buying more of its grain at steeply discounted prices, as well as strategically benefitting as Russia becomes ever more politically and economically isolated from the West — thus ever more subordinate to the PRC in the strategic relationship the two have forged.
> 
> ...


Just think if we could knock off Vlad over this and have responsible government in Russia and a liberated Ukraine. It would set all these authoritarians back a notch or two! We have the ability to do this now, if the people of Ukraine can hold out and the supplies and weapons can pour in. We can't go in, but our hardware can and we can train Ukrainian troops on polish soil by the regiments, we will have plenty of troops there to do the training already. We can set up field hospitals for the wounded fighters and civilians there, provide intelligence and advice, as well as help in countless other ways. Ukrainians can rotate troops out of the line there for R&R and to visit their families.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> In essence I was making fun of @hanimmal..it just went over your heads.


Yeah, as usual, I missed the point you were trying to make.

I guess that’s on me.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 1, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> just counting the numbers, it's almost half of the world's population that support this war. or, at least, don't condemn it...


say what? How did you come to this conclusion?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 1, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> And not one of those countries would I ever want to visit….just say’n


There are no people supporting this invasion. Including most Russians.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yeah, as usual, I missed the point you were trying to make.
> 
> I guess that’s on me.


Isn't this where you post a Swifty meme?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

Looking at the news tonight I've gotta say Vlad is providing a fucking marvelous background for Joe's SOTU address about kicking Vlad's ass! I wonder if any of the republican loonies will interrupt his speech in support of Russia! Moscow Mitch will be all in, lest someone mention his nickname!









Russia bombards Ukraine urban areas as armed convoy stalls


Russia bombed a TV tower in Ukraine's capital on Tuesday and rained rockets on the city of Kharkiv as Moscow intensified its bombardment of Ukrainian urban areas in a shift of tactics after its six-day invasion stalled.




www.reuters.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Isn't this where you post a Swifty meme?


You lost me again.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

U.S. preparing to close its airspace to Russian planes - WSJ


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looking at the news tonight I've gotta say Vlad is providing a fucking marvelous background for Joe's SOTU address about kicking Vlad's ass! I wonder if any of the republican loonies will interrupt his speech in support of Russia! Moscow Mitch will be all in, lest someone mention his nickname!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost forgot this is on!


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> He liked her post prior- I was interested in what he liked about it; for him to find the post she never posted.
> 
> In essence I was making fun of @hanimmal..it just went over your heads.


You could have just asked, and not gotten all weirdly whatever about it. Which one were you going on about if it wasn't that post that I dug up for you earlier?


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> You lost me again.


The Swift banking system?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

Russian troops in Crimea refuse to take part in Ukraine invasion. The Center for Defense Strategies, citing their sources in the marine personnel in Crimea, says members of Russia’s 810th Detached Marine Brigade are in a “demoralized state."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

I imagine Vlad and Zelinskiy will be paying close attention to Joe's SOTU address! So will others, NATO allies probably already know what he will say or have an outline.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> say what? How did you come to this conclusion?


it's about the number of people living in the states that don't sanction, or whose leaders don't codemn... these markets will stay free for the Russian trades & exports... it was ment about sanctions, not personal condemnation


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> He liked her post prior- I was interested in what he liked about it; for him to find the post she never posted.
> 
> In essence I was making fun of @hanimmal..it just went over your heads.


Yes that happens a lot


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 1, 2022)

Boris loves the taste of mad midget penis.










Russian bank customers have 30 days to wind down assets under 'absurd' UK sanctions loophole


Russia's second largest bank, VTB, has been granted a 30-day exemption for clients to close transactions and move assets




inews.co.uk


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> She's Russian.


And? What’s your point if she is?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> We do not want war.
> The opposite party alone is guilty of war.
> The enemy is inherently evil and resembles the devil.
> We defend a noble cause, not our own interests.
> ...


so that's putin's last speech?...did he sign a copy of it for you? did you get him to sign it "Puti Pants"?...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 1, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> it's about the number of people living in the states that don't sanction, or whose leaders don't codemn... these markets will stay free for the Russian trades & exports... it was ment about sanctions, not personal condemnation


Fine, but as I read it, you implied personal condemnation.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> This sentence: "The Europeans, unfortunately, have fecklessly allowed themselves to become highly dependent on imports of Russian natural gas. "
> 
> […]
> 
> Do other people think that Europe was not being feckless when they developed trade with Russia by sourcing their energy from them?


Not even the Russians can deny what you’re saying in your question. It’s feckless to do any trade with Russia.

The sentence you quoted however is a misrepresentation of reality. Spain. Portugal, Belgium, Switzerland, Ireland, Malta, Norway, Sweden, Luxembourg, and a few others don’t import much or any gas from Russia, but certainly aren’t dependent on it. France, a relatively large importer, is a good example of how sensational media portray the dependence. France’s energy supply is over 70% fulfilled by their nuclear reactors, 20% renewables, less than 9% fossile. The latter includes gas, oil, and coal. Articles with maps showing gas dependence show France‘s gas consumption relies for 30% on Russia. What it doesn’t show it translates to less than 2% of France’s total energy demand.

Five of the largest importers/consumers of Russian gas in Europe are Germany, Italy, Ukraine, Belarus and Turkey. Yes, in some media, Turkey is a part of ‘Europe’ when the reliance of ‘EU‘ on Russian gas is covered. 

The manner in which countries depend on it differs a lot too. Some need it for certain industries, some for most of their power plants, and many for heating and cooking. The latter are in some countries including NL (~15% of gas russian) a priority. That is, in case of shortage, the largest companies are cut off first, then medium and small, then private consumers. This means in case Russia stops sending gas, some businesses might go either green or bankrupt, economy will take a hit, but nothing near a qualification as “highly dependent“. Within the EU, “highly dependent” applies to Germany, Italy, and several countries in the east, as in former east bloc countries where till very recently the majority had a positive opinion on Russia. The baltic states, Hungary, Bulgaria, and a few others in the east get 50 to over 90% of gas from Russia.

The high dependence implies strong leverage, which makes it an even worse misrepresentation. It could have been used as leverage over those two fake states (I refuse to register the names in my brain) but given the current situation…

Some German government dude said they’ll end Russiand dependence in just a few years. Dutch expert says that’s not being truthful, it would take an energy transition of 20-30 years. Germany is phasing out nuclear power plants because Fukushima, other east european countries don’t want it because of Chernobyl. Next week the EU will present a new energy plan to reduce reliance on Russia. If Russia shuts down the pipes, so be it, but if they don’t, well, it’s starting to look like those who depend on Russian gas a lot should start looking for alternatives very fast.

It blows our neighbor Germany, because of Putin, is going to invest 100billion in military, money that should have gone into energy independence instead.

TLDR: If the article would say “Germany/Italy“ instead of “the europeans” or “former east bloc members kept sucking the tit of Russian gas too long instead of switching to renewables or getting over their fear of nuclear power” then yes sure. But formulated as it is now it’s like saying Asians eat dogs while that mostly applies to Chinese and South Koreans and in many cases is really just pork


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Fine, but as I read it, you implied personal condemnation.


the part you didn't quote


Kassiopeija said:


> now remember the speeches that said - whoever cooperates with the aggressor should also be sanctioned....


refered to a speech done by politicians on the impact of imposed sanctions


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Alley of Angels - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so, russian rebels attacked Donetsk, causing the whole conflict, but the death of those children are the responsibility of the Ukraine armed forces?
isn't it funny...beyond funny, it's motherfucking hilarious how nothing is the fault of russia, or putin...they're the whipping boys of the entire planet, just taking beating after beating for the rest of us...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> First, you don't tell me what to do, Russian..second, it's my choice to ask the person who liked your post to find what's not there, Russian.
> 
> The point of his laughing at my response back to you, Russian..he KNOWS there was no response, Russian.


i believe she is Romanian? but even if she is russian, is that a reason to be rude? she's been trying to give us news that we can't get, or will get days from now...she obviously doesn't support putin or his war...so just exactly what the fuck is the problem, KAREN?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You don't know that.


she said it posts and posts ago...do you think she lied?


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i believe she is Romanian? but even if she is russian, is that a reason to be rude? she's been trying to give us news that we can't get, or will get days from now...she obviously doesn't support putin or his war...so just exactly what the fuck is the problem, KAREN?


(She?) doesn’t get attention so she seeks it here(with me))) it’s like highschool all over again


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 1, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Some German government dude said they’ll end Russiand dependence in just a few years. Dutch expert says that’s not being truthful, it would take an energy transition of 20-30 years. Germany is phasing out nuclear power plants because Fukushima, other east european countries don’t want it because of Chernobyl. Next week the EU will present a new energy plan to reduce reliance on Russia. If Russia shuts down the pipes, so be it, but if they don’t, well, it’s starting to look like those who depend on Russian gas a lot should start looking for alternatives very fast.
> 
> It blows our neighbor Germany, because of Putin, is going to invest 100billion in military, money that should have gone into energy independence instead.
> 
> TLDR: If the article would say “Germany/Italy“ instead of “the europeans” or “former east bloc members kept sucking the tit of Russian gas too long instead of switching to renewables or getting over their fear of nuclear power” then yes sure. But formulated as it is now it’s like saying Asians eat dogs while that mostly applies to Chinese and South Koreans and in many cases is really just pork


sure sure 30 years to just buy from somewhere else? nice "experts" you got there



> *Russian* *exports* in the first ten months of 2021 totaled $388.4 billion, an increase of 42.8% over the same period last year, according to the Russian Federal Customs Service (FCS). This growth is due to the low base of the crisis-hit year before, as well as to this year's economic recovery and rising inflation.
> 
> Russia‘s main trading partners are non-CIS countries (86.9%), the Top 5 being:
> 
> ...











Russian exports in 2021: WHERE and WHAT


This year, Russia started selling more electricity, cars and vodka. What else did it export?




www.google.com







> Russia and the Netherlands are traditionally important economic partners. *The Netherlands is the second in the world and first in Europe Russia’s trade partner* and the second foreign direct investor. In 2014, Russian-Dutch trade turnover amounted to $73,2bn (according to the statistics of the Russian Federal Customs Service). The Netherlands remains Russia’s number one export destination ($67,9bn) and number 14 import partner ($5,2bn). In 2014, Russian-Dutch trade turnover equaled 9,4% of the Russian foreign trade volume.











Economic cooperation - Embassy of the Russian Federation in the Netherlands






netherlands.mid.ru





Holland has a population of 17.3mio whereas Germany has 83,4mio ppl.
And yet you import so massively from Russia even surpassing other lands easily that are way way more populous than you.

All things considered on a per-capita basis Holland is about ~~3 times more dependant on Russia than us.


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so, russian rebels attacked Donetsk, causing the whole conflict, but the death of those children are the responsibility of the Ukraine armed forces?
> isn't it funny...beyond funny, it's motherfucking hilarious how nothing is the fault of russia, or putin...they're the whipping boys of the entire planet, just taking beating after beating for the rest of us...


Well of course it is. The Ukrainians didn't just roll over when the Russians came.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

Look at the pathetic incursions on Ukrainian territory by the mighty Russian army in a week of fighting! They are nibbling around the edges FFS and vast areas in the west are as yet un attacked and the county hasn't even been chopped up yet. This is the result with little NATO support, compared to what is coming in the days and weeks ahead, this is nothing. NATO troops cannot enter Ukraine but we can train and arm Ukrainians in Poland to the teeth and send them back home as long as the western part of the country is free, have a look at the map, the Ukrainians are about to or already have received massive supplies of guns, ammo, stingers and anti tank weapons with more stuff on the way too. We can have field hospitals for the wounded and help in countless other ways too.

This is from today.
*Ukraine Invasion: An analysis of Russian troops on the ground*





Video has come to light of the leader of Belarus, Alexander Lukashenko - who is a key ally of Russia- seeming to talk through the strategic aims of the invasion.


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Not even the Russians can deny what you’re saying in your question. It’s feckless to do any trade with Russia.
> 
> The sentence you quoted however is a misrepresentation of reality. Spain. Portugal, Belgium, Switzerland, Ireland, Malta, Norway, Sweden, Luxembourg, and a few others don’t import much or any gas from Russia, but certainly aren’t dependent on it. France, a relatively large importer, is a good example of how sensational media portray the dependence. France’s energy supply is over 70% fulfilled by their nuclear reactors, 20% renewables, less than 9% fossile. The latter includes gas, oil, and coal. Articles with maps showing gas dependence show France‘s gas consumption relies for 30% on Russia. What it doesn’t show it translates to less than 2% of France’s total energy demand.
> 
> ...


Germany also have moved away from coal, part of the reason the gas from Russia was important. Germany has a lot of brown coal that it has been phasing out. It is a dirty fuel, more than regular black coal.


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Look at the pathetic incursions on Ukrainian territory by the mighty Russian army in a week of fighting! They are nibbling around the edges FFS and vast areas in the west are as yet un attacked and the county hasn't even been chopped up yet. This is the result with little NATO support, compared to what is coming in the days and weeks ahead, this is nothing. NATO troops cannot enter Ukraine but we can train and arm Ukrainians in Poland to the teeth and send them back home as long as the western part of the country is free, have a look at the map, the Ukrainians are about to or already have received massive supplies of guns, ammo, stingers and anti tank weapons with more stuff on the way too. We can have field hospitals for the wounded and help in countless other ways too.
> 
> This is from today.
> *Ukraine Invasion: An analysis of Russian troops on the ground*
> ...


Maybe the commanders do not really want to kill their kinfolk? Mind you, the Ukrainians are doing pretty good the other way.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> There are no people supporting this invasion. Including most Russians.


oh, there are a few, but they're low life scumbags each and every one.
syria, venezuala, and pakistan...there are three fucking powerhouse allies any country would be proud to have
https://www.hrw.org/middle-east/n-africa/syria

https://www.hrw.org/americas/venezuela

https://www.hrw.org/asia/pakistan

and let's not forget that paragon of freedom and civil rights, https://www.hrw.org/europe/central-asia/belarus
and how about those lovers of human rights and dignity, https://www.hrw.org/sitesearch?search=chechnya&sort_by=created

they're also counting china and india...but i don't think china and india want fuck all to do with russia after this, they're trying to become regarded as modern countries with some concern for their citizens, and don't want to fuck that up by associating with a piece of shit like putin


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> Maybe the commanders do not really want to kill their kinfolk? Mind you, the Ukrainians are doing pretty good the other way.


The way I see it is when serious aid starts rolling in the Russians will be in deep trouble with the way things are now. In a few weeks they might relieve the capitol and could hold everything west of the Dnieper river, much less the western part of the nation. Vlad wasted his time going after the cities in 5 separate armored thrusts instead of focusing on cutting off the country from NATO support and supply in the west. It was a fundamental blunder that will cost him the war. War is about concertation of power at a critical point in a timely manner, Vlad missed the bus and it might end up killing him. All this shit can end with a single bullet and simple solutions are often best.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

QUOTE]


Sativied said:


> Not even the Russians can deny what you’re saying in your question. It’s feckless to do any trade with Russia.
> 
> The sentence you quoted however is a misrepresentation of reality. Spain. Portugal, Belgium, Switzerland, Ireland, Malta, Norway, Sweden, Luxembourg, and a few others don’t import much or any gas from Russia, but certainly aren’t dependent on it. France, a relatively large importer, is a good example of how sensational media portray the dependence. France’s energy supply is over 70% fulfilled by their nuclear reactors, 20% renewables, less than 9% fossile. The latter includes gas, oil, and coal. Articles with maps showing gas dependence show France‘s gas consumption relies for 30% on Russia. What it doesn’t show it translates to less than 2% of France’s total energy demand.
> 
> ...


That "feckless" sentence had a ring to it that caught my attention. It was an appeal to emotion, painting an image that seemed false. The dickhead author was making a false claim in order raise the status of the US out of all of this. 

What bothered and confused me before now pisses me off. Thanks the post. Krugman is a dick. Not that I'm just learning it now.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 1, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> sure sure 30 years to just buy from somewhere else? nice "experts" you got there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you conveniently comparing trade in general with gas dependence? Trading medicine and agricultural machines for vodka and rubles isn’t quite the same as being dependent on Russia‘s gas to keep the lights and heaters on. There’s little to any dependence in our trade with Russia, won’t change a thing for the average Joe. Obviously regular trade will be decreased a lot by the current sanctions, it’s the gas supply, 300million usd per day, that’s one the table now. Germany depends more on it than any other EU country and more than a lot of those east bloc countries _combined_. Spare me whaboutisms, own it, do something about it.

Germany imports roughly 10x more gas from Russia than NL does while the population is only 5x as high. 15% of gas use in NL is from Russia, in Germany it’s over 50%. We export gas to Germany and several other eu countries and switzerland… While in Germany a quarter of households is being connected to natural gas, increasing its dependence on Russian gas to 70% of total consumption, subsidized, NL is unhooking the same number of households from gas, replacing it with proper renewable energy instead of some cheap - heavily criticized - cheap way to replace oil/coal. By the time Germany will be finished implementing gas, we won’t be using it anymore for anything essential.

And no, 20-30 years for a proper energy transition, not to patch the problem.


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 1, 2022)

i am curious about the future potential events of nuclear war and if our technology is advanced enough to detect and shoot down ballistic and cruise missiles carrying warheads and our leadership and decision making in the department of defense. is america's department of defense organized enough to stop incoming missiles?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I am not but YOU and i mean most of you on this forum prefer to live in an echo chamber and circle jerk each other. Me presenting different view on how the war is going is going straight to nr 10 on the list
> 
> >>>
> 
> ...


https://mil.in.ua/en/news/brave-new-world-of-putin-an-article-by-the-propaganda-publication-ria-novosti-which-was-to-be-published-after-the-occupation-of-ukraine/ 
^this proves everything you have said, are saying, or will say is fucking russian propaganda horseshit...EVERYTHING, so there is no need to listen to you further...ignored...you have nothing of value to contribute now...there is NO defending rank imperialism...which is EXACTLY what i said fucking putin was doing. attempting to resurrect the fucking USSR... good motherfucking luck


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Are you conveniently comparing trade in general with gas dependence? Trading medicine and agricultural machines for vodka and rubles isn’t quite the same as being dependent on Russia‘s gas to keep the lights and heaters on. There’s little to any dependence in our trade with Russia, won’t change a thing for the average Joe. Obviously regular trade will be decreased a lot by the current sanctions, it’s the gas supply, 300million usd per day, that’s one the table now. Germany depends more on it than any other EU country and more than a lot of those east bloc countries _combined_. Spare me whaboutisms, own it, do something about it.
> 
> Germany imports roughly 10x more gas from Russia than NL does while the population is only 5x as high. 15% of gas use in NL is from Russia, in Germany it’s over 50%. We export gas to Germany and several other eu countries and switzerland… While in Germany a quarter of households is being connected to natural gas, increasing its dependence on Russian gas to 70% of total consumption, subsidized, NL is unhooking the same number of households from gas, replacing it with proper renewable energy instead of some cheap - heavily criticized - cheap way to replace oil/coal. By the time Germany will be finished implementing gas, we won’t be using it anymore for anything essential.
> 
> And no, 20-30 years for a proper energy transition, not to patch the problem.


The way you explains it, honestly sounds like the Russian are blackmailing for ww2.....I could be wrong...js


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

Good aim!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

Google Disables Maps in Ukraine After It Revealed Troop Movements


Alphabet Inc decided to temporarily disable live traffic data on Google Maps in Ukraine due to the danger it posed on civilians and troops.




futurism.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Crumpetlicker (Mar 1, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> just counting the numbers, it's almost half of the world's population that support this war. or, at least, don't condemn it...
> now remember the speeches that said - whoever cooperates with the aggressor should also be sanctioned....


My question to you then is who are these sanctions really going to hurt? Not Putin, not the oligarchs, not the independently wealthy, this will hurt the proletariat and they do not deserve this. I will say categorically I do not support these sanctions. Sanctions will drive up the price of everything everywhere. All this shit is going to be passsed onto us, the workers of the world. We will have to bail them out on both sides. East and West. The sanctions might seem like a good idea but they are a false economy as far as the little man goes. This means price gouging and wage stagnation and a return of the coalition government here in Australia who were about to be voted out. As we know the encumbent hardly ever gets voted out in wartime. Talk about a kick in the face for the battlers of this world.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> A
> 
> What we are witnessing now is new form of warfare, economic strangulation.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jimi

You are describing 21st century statecraft and politics better than I.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 1, 2022)

printer said:


> Germany also have moved away from coal, part of the reason the gas from Russia was important.


Are moving*. Still over a quarter of electricity generated by coal, a quarter of homes heated using oil. The reason to choose for more gas from Russia is simply cause it was a cheap and easy way to reduce carbon emission on the short term. Once implemented however it lasts decades. People here are paying tens of thousands to rebuild their homes to become completely gas free. Other countries nearby have similar policies to reduce the use and production of hydrocarbons, efforts that are sabotaged by Germany increasing their dependence on gas, cause wind farms kill birds and nuclear powerplants results in funny looking babies. It’s hard to convince people of the need to go green if that means ditching an energy source a neighboring country considers a green alternative

They are seriously considering changing their opinion on nuclear power plants, delaying the phasing out of current ones. The whole idea of replacing coal and oil with another fossile fuel was just dumb and now turns out to be a very expensive mistake. Useless pipeline that won’t be used anytime soon. Which is good, cause eventually it would have been used to transport cheap gray dirty hydrogen from Russia instead of buying quality clean green hydrogen from neighbors. But hey, let’s spend 100billion on military…



The Dutch gas fields were supposed to close permanently this year, due to earthquakes a few years earlier than already planned because of carbon emission reduction goals. It became recently already clear they will remain open cause Germany needs more gas, but if Russia would kill the supply we’ll notice negative effects partly because we are obliged to sell our own to Germany. 3% of gas consumption in Germany is the same as the total consumption in one of the Baltic states that relies for nearly 100% on Russian gas. So yeah, Germany together with Italy hold the cards when it comes to making Moscow‘s income really hurt.



BudmanTX said:


> The way you explains it, honestly sounds like the Russian are blackmailing for ww2.....I could be wrong...js


Well like I said I don’t think it translates to leverage for Russia in the current situation. Germany will not be blackmailed by Russia to hold back in helping Ukraine or anything like that. I hold them in much higher regard than the east german dude above. I doubt they would have stopped (for now) with the new pipeline so fast if Biden hadn’t been pushing them for a while though. The reason to get it from Russia is cause it’s available, cheap and “Russia has shown to be a reliable provider even during the heights of the cold war”. The reason for being reliable is simple, it’s a whole lot of money going to Russia. Putin can threaten to cut off gas all he wants, it would come at a great loss to him. The more damage he’s doing in Ukraine, the more calls in Europe to become completely independent of Russian energy.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> My question to you then is who are these sanctions really going to hurt? Not Putin, not the oligarchs, not the independently wealthy, this will hurt the proletariat and they do not deserve this. I will say categorically I do not support these sanctions. Sanctions will drive up the price of everything everywhere. All this shit is going to be passsed onto us, the workers of the world. We will have to bail them out on both sides. East and West. The sanctions might seem like a good idea but they are a false economy as far as the little man goes. This means price gouging and wage stagnation and a return of the coalition government here in Australia who were about to be voted out. As we know the encumbent hardly ever gets voted out in wartime. Talk about a kick in the face for the battlers of this world.


I read a study that showed although individuals would oftentimes be wrong, collective decisions (voting in elections) were much more likely to be right. It was a while ago. I don't know if I can find a link to it but I'll look. How certain are you that you are right and the majority is wrong?


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Thanks Jimi
> 
> You are describing 21st century statecraft and politics better than I.


This is the future of Russia
International banking lobby has warned that it is 'extremely likely' Russia will default if the war in Ukraine escalates (msn.com)


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 1, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Are you conveniently comparing trade in general with gas dependence? Trading medicine and agricultural machines for vodka and rubles isn’t quite the same as being dependent on Russia‘s gas to keep the lights and heaters on. There’s little to any dependence in our trade with Russia, won’t change a thing for the average Joe. Obviously regular trade will be decreased a lot by the current sanctions, it’s the gas supply, 300million usd per day, that’s one the table now. Germany depends more on it than any other EU country and more than a lot of those east bloc countries _combined_. Spare me whaboutisms, own it, do something about it.
> 
> Germany imports roughly 10x more gas from Russia than NL does while the population is only 5x as high. 15% of gas use in NL is from Russia, in Germany it’s over 50%. We export gas to Germany and several other eu countries and switzerland… While in Germany a quarter of households is being connected to natural gas, increasing its dependence on Russian gas to 70% of total consumption, subsidized, NL is unhooking the same number of households from gas, replacing it with proper renewable energy instead of some cheap - heavily criticized - cheap way to replace oil/coal. By the time Germany will be finished implementing gas, we won’t be using it anymore for anything essential.
> 
> And no, 20-30 years for a proper energy transition, not to patch the problem.





Sativied said:


> Are moving*. Still over a quarter of electricity generated by coal, a quarter of homes heated using oil. The reason to choose for more gas from Russia is simply cause it was a cheap and easy way to reduce carbon emission on the short term. Once implemented however it lasts decades. People here are paying tens of thousands to rebuild their homes to become completely gas free. Other countries nearby have similar policies to reduce the use and production of hydrocarbons, efforts that are sabotaged by Germany increasing their dependence on gas, cause wind farms kill birds and nuclear powerplants results in funny looking babies. It’s hard to convince people of the need to go green if that means ditching an energy source a neighboring country considers a green alternative
> 
> They are seriously considering changing their opinion on nuclear power plants, delaying the phasing out of current ones. The whole idea of replacing coal and oil with another fossile fuel was just dumb and now turns out to be a very expensive mistake. Useless pipeline that won’t be used anytime soon. Which is good, cause eventually it would have been used to transport cheap gray dirty hydrogen from Russia instead of buying quality clean green hydrogen from neighbors. But hey, let’s spend 100billion on military…
> 
> ...


You are obviously a German hater, which is evident by your constant swipes into that direction, which are uncalled for and reveal your nationalist BS attitude.
25 years ago I drove monthly to Holland, one of my friends in Groeningen told me how hated germans are over there. He cited a report in ur national TV that enquired about this form of discriminatory resentment.

I could as well elaborate on ur notority having to rely on atomic power - it is NOT a Green idea, nothing is 100% safe forever. Not even the super-techically Japanese could pull that off. Given how long radiation persists and we already had 2 major catastrophy's in a only a few decades, how can you downplay that in such an infantile way?

Seriously the Greens in Netherlands have atomics ob their agenda?!? Ur most likely a conservative, otherwise it's unfathomly to me how u can dismiss so many greed side-aspects.

You basically only seem to care about global warming because the rising sea-levels are most detrimental to ur own cause.

That said, attitudes change over times and replacing the now cold reactor cores wouldnt take too long. It wouldnt even take 20 years to build up several power plants right from scratch.... 

And yes, all trade is important when it comes to economically weaken an aggressor. Otherwise it's pointless... and ofc necessary items would serve ofc more to justify exceptions or do you want that things break down here critically and we hurt our own position more than them?


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 1, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> This is the future of Russia
> International banking lobby has warned that it is 'extremely likely' Russia will default if the war in Ukraine escalates (msn.com)


They defaulted on their debt when the Soviet Union broke up. I saw a list the other day of national debt to gdp, Russia was in the top twenty, less than 200B and most was private.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 2, 2022)

Starving ill equipped Russian soldiers

Foreign students being evacuated









Intel Slava Z


In Kharkov, the evacuation of foreign students from the city began.




t.me


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 2, 2022)

Ukrainians leaving everything behind even perfectly good tanks









Intel Slava Z


The servicemen of the People's Militia, continuing to move deeper into the territory, occupied the village of Shirokiy. As a result of clashes, the Ukrainian armed formations hurriedly left the checkpoint, leaving provisions and personal belongings. As evidence of a recent battle, a padded...




t.me


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 2, 2022)

Kharkiv destroyed Ukraine BTR-4 APC


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 2, 2022)

Azov Battalion, Right sector and Freikorps (all right wing/nazi paramilitary organizations) fighters reportedly not taken prisoner but shot on the spot


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Thanks Jimi
> 
> You are describing 21st century statecraft and politics better than I.


Yes but kyiv is going to be re-built on a foundation of glass. All talk of conventional warfare extending to the end of this conflict is wishful thinking.
How does this end? Today I’m torn between buying tickets for the Fury Whyte fight or buying a Geiger counter to check food next week. If I buy either, I’m assuming the other won’t happen


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 2, 2022)

Some crazy American following the Russians militia of Donetsk republics around


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 2, 2022)

Africans were not allowed to board the train to Lvov.

They were not allowed on the train until there was a free seat on the train after boarding all Ukrainians who wanted to leave. As a result, they missed several trains.

First Ukrainians, then blacks.









Colonelcassad


Африканцам не разрешали сесть на поезд, следующий во Львов. Их не пускали в поезд, пока в поезде не будет свободного места после посадки всех желающих уехать украинцев. В итоге они пропустили несколько поездов. Сначала хохлы, потом негры. @opersvodki




t.me













African refugees fleeing Ukraine are facing 'shocking' racism


Black people fleeing the Russian invasion of Ukraine are suffering racism, being denied entry onto public transport and even threatened at gunpoint by marauding militiamen.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 2, 2022)

Hi spud

How many children did Putin kill today?


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 2, 2022)

Ukrainian armor column Bucha


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Hi spud
> 
> How many children did Putin kill today?


Im guessing since they taking Kharkiv by force it will be a bloodbath


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 2, 2022)

Sky News showing AZOV BATALLION as heroes of Ukraine









Intel Slava Z


Heroes of Ukraine




t.me


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 2, 2022)

Intel Slava Z


Lvov. Exodus to Poland continues




t.me


----------



## Bukvičák (Mar 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Hi spud
> 
> How many children did Putin kill today?


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 2, 2022)

My partner has been crying for the last 4 days every time she sees a shot of the kids there ........ terrible stuff. Fucking cunts sitting in their offices directing a slaughter of innocents.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 2, 2022)

Migrants from MENA pushing ahead of Ukrainian women and children on being evacuated by trains to Poland and threatening them with knives, attacks reported


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498656869811994627

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498671246837432323


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 2, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Pakistan just announced a trade deal with Russia and India with china are like half the worlds population.


China is the snake in the grass here,they in the end will do what is best for China,like for instance retake Vlodivlostoc on the Pacific ocean which was Ming dynasty territory w/a weakened Russia don't put it past them,in addition the trade and$ are in the West,Pakistan? a 3rd world country w/nukes who can't even keep the lights on 24hrs.,India is warming up w/US and West to deter their main adversary,China


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 2, 2022)

Putin is the world mafia don. He wishes dotard would give him a kiss.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> That is the viewpoint of most Americans. Like you, I consider Putin to be a threat to everybody, not just outside of Russia but inside too. He's a threat like Hitler was although his military seems more inept. The people of Nazi Germany were saved from Hitler's plans by their losing the war. Imagine if after defeating Europe and Russia what they would have had to do to keep it? Auschwitz was not just for the Jews. Hitler planned to depopulate all of eastern Europe to make room for his master race. I can only imagine what kind of atrocities the common German soldier would be ordered to commit in order to carry out Hitler's plans after winning the war. The best thing to happen for WW2 German soldiers was that the allies defeated them.
> 
> But I'm not saying the US should take part in the fight with Ukraine. That would escalate the violence into total war and Ukraine would become a battlefield in all out war. I support US and NATO giving Ukraine everything it needs to carry out its war with Putin. I'm careful to say that this is a war with Putin, not the people of Russia. I don't think this war has very much support inside of Russia. I'm curious what @0potato0 has to say about that.


I 'm glad I'm only 1/4 German,otherwise I'd be searching a guilty past,I absolutely agree about Russia and I genuinely respect these people and their country,I certainly don't blame them being born into a police state where contrarians disappear and would be happy to see Russia come West politically.Mercy is underestimated in treating the vanquished,Germany was ripe to exploit by Hitler due to the Allies(the French in particular) really putting the screws to Germany after WW1's Versailles treaty which relished punishing Germany in spades,so if Russia can put Putin on the shelf w/ a new govt. and then recognize Ukraine's sovereignty while attempting reparations,the West would to well to remember history in dealing w/Russia.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 2, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> View attachment 5094381
> I am saying that by using the Belt and Road china built Russia doesn't need the west anymore


China's Belt and Road is a Ponzi Scheme,it's goal,to bribe poor countries w/infrastructure investment,then have them default on payment,which in turn China forecloses by annexing territory for ports or bases,it's schylocking on a international scale,capeche


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> How the war is going? Ukrain is holding off the Russians but ultimately will fall without a no fly zone. But the Ukrainians are doing what any person would do when being invaded by another country. I would fight to the death if we were invaded even if the war would ultimately be lost. There has to be a cost to aggression as from Putin. If the Russian people are all for a war why are they not being told the truth by their corrupt government? History will be on Ukraine's side on this one. Russia has fucked themselves, painted themselves into a little box.


Yes, and Mr. Xi is prob. questioning his bromance w/Vlad,firstly shocked by the inept performance of the Russian military,secondly looking at his own completely inexperienced troops w/shiny new hardware and taking pause,he's been running at the mouth of what a kick ass military he presides over.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> The point is that a country with nukes can push their weight around. I know you are smart enough to know that. The question is which rulers are willing to do that? I think we are in agreement here Putin is one of them.


It is a sad fact that international aggression is dealt with asking one question before a response is formulated,is the offending country in possession of nuclear arms,all action to be taken is based upon that and I guarantee that if Russia was not a nuclear state they probably would not have invaded and if they did NATO would definately would have imposed a no fly zone over Ukraine at the least.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 2, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Since then they have been improving their armed forces while USA was being swallowed by quagmires of middle east and Afghanistan


Russia is causing more collateral damage in 2022 than the Coalition campaign in 1990,IMPROVED? Russia is going to do Stalingrad all over again roles reversed.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 2, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Ukrainians leaving everything behind even perfectly good tanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 2, 2022)

Bukvičák said:


> @sunni can you please do something with this Putin’s ass licker @0potato0. You have closed @Sedan thread for backdoor “Russian propaganda” which actually was not propagating Russia at all and you are leaving this creature posting his BS openly favouring Russian invasion???


Stop posting garbage make believe fantasies so I won't have to correct them.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


Hope you don't mind I am gonna use this


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 2, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Stop posting garbage make believe fantasies so I won't have to correct them.


You mean spam over them with Russian propaganda?


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 2, 2022)

All those people posting videos from their windows and streets in Ukraine are Russian agents?


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 2, 2022)

Meanwhile in Sweden we have bigger issues


----------



## Bukvičák (Mar 2, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Stop posting garbage make believe fantasies so I won't have to correct them.


I feel your “strenght” behind the keyboard as weel as I can imagine that brown line following you trajectory with your mouth being tightly closed once you should tell it straight to my face…


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 2, 2022)

Bukvičák said:


> I feel your “strenght” behind the keyboard as weel as I can imagine that brown line following you trajectory with your mouth being tightly closed once you should tell it straight to my face…


20 other threads here in Politics, one called WAR and here is me posting as accurate information as possible about what is happening in THE WAR in the thread called WAR.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

Ah the mad midgets sales rep is back,what a surprise, morning loser.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 2, 2022)

But fine I won't post anymore you can have your echo chamber


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 2, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Meanwhile in Sweden we have bigger issues


What’s the issue that concerns you here?


----------



## Bukvičák (Mar 2, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> But fine I won't post anymore you can have your echo chamber


Thank you very much.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> What’s the issue that concerns you here?


He jealous of unicorns


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

This one is for our favorite spud.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

Exxon just pulled out of the Russian oil industry, joining BP and Shell


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 2, 2022)

zeddd said:


> He jealous of unicorns


I guess we’ll never find out since he said he wasn’t going to post anymore.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I guess we’ll never find out since he said he wasn’t going to post anymore.


He’s jealous of humanity and love, i smell some mommy issues and small dick mentality


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 2, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> But fine I won't post anymore you can have your echo chamber


Good! You seem to be elated in the fact that the worlds second most powerful army is defeating a much weaker country for no other reason than a land grab. Your a dick and now on ignore. I’ve wasted enough time on your fuckery.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Bukvičák said:


> @sunni can you please do something with this Putin’s ass licker @0potato0. You have closed @Sedan thread for backdoor “Russian propaganda” which actually was not propagating Russia at all and you are leaving this creature posting his BS openly favouring Russian invasion???


He's got to be paid, not even many Russians believe Putin's bullshit or support the invasion of Ukraine and hardly any of the younger ones do. I got him figured for a paid troll, or fanatic, anybody who sides with Putin is a fucking idiot. This guy has good English and operates out of the Baltic I believe. Non stop Russian propaganda and bullshit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Meanwhile in Sweden we have bigger issues


If someone like you is in Sweden I'm sure the security services have you on a list, I would. I'm also sure there are more like you, we all remember that Norwegian guy who slaughtered innocent children. So being homophobic is an issue for some, but they are usually Nazis and I've got you figured for one. Though I have trouble believing anybody could post this Russian shit unless they were paid to do it. The Russians are probably are having trouble with the staff at the IRA in St. Petersburg FFS, most are under 30 and know they are fucked.


----------



## injinji (Mar 2, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I want this hopeless war that Ukraine was conned into by the west's false promises to be over as quickly as possible with minimal loss of civilian life


100% Ukraine's fault. When you have a known rapist next door, you can't be wearing those short skirts.


----------



## injinji (Mar 2, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Yeah but somehow Instead of building up Ukraine's Industry infrastructure and democracy we pushed then head first into conflict with nuclear superpower


@zeropoto.zero, man you really need a raise. It has got to suck to push your pile of shit uphill all day.


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2022)

Bukvičák said:


> @sunni can you please do something with this Putin’s ass licker @0potato0. You have closed @Sedan thread for backdoor “Russian propaganda” which actually was not propagating Russia at all and you are leaving this creature posting his BS openly favouring Russian invasion???


i do not moderate the political forum ask @rollitup


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

sunni said:


> i do not moderate the political forum ask @rollitup


Even Facebook is turfing them and they have no morals!


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

Boris Johnson just got very, very angry when asked about Russian money coming into his party.

The shirtless midget owns this moron just like Stinky.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Microsoft says cyberattacks targeting Ukraine 'raise serious concerns' under Geneva Convention | CNN Business


As hacking by nation-states has grown more pervasive in recent years, Microsoft has long called for the creation of a new Geneva Convention governing cyberspace.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Boris Johnson just got very, very angry when asked about Russian money coming into his party.
> 
> The shirtless midget owns this moron just like Stinky.


If he thinks it's hot now, wait a week or two, this was just a match that is lighting a lot of gasoline under Boris.


----------



## injinji (Mar 2, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Kharkov getting pounded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@zeropoto.zero, you must be so proud. Just think of all those women and children getting killed. You may be rewarded a hero of the mother(fucker)land medal for your part in the slaughter.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2022)

Well Boris is ancestrally Russian, the name isn’t just a coincidence


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Well Boris is ancestrally Russian, the name isn’t just a coincidence


Boris has got his nuts in a real vice now, people in the financial district will not be happy! This will turn over a lot of rocks and expose a lot of slimy things to sunlight.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Putin Starting to Worry About His Strategy After Trump Calls Him Smart


“As Putin watched Trump call him smart, all the blood drained from his face,” a source said. “He was clearly shaken.”




www.newyorker.com


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> 20 other threads here in Politics, one called WAR and here is me posting as accurate information as possible about what is happening in THE WAR in the thread called WAR.


Accurate information is one thing. Waving the Russian flag blaming everyone else over this is another. Your solution, the Ukrainians should roll over. You say nothing about the propiganda fed to the Russian people are being fed, you are just a Russian troll.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

More pain for the average Russian under 30, the ones who grew up with the internet and embraced the modern world with it's computers and cellphones tied into the internet. It's people under 30 who are in the military, most conscripts are 19 to 20 years old and it's mostly the young who fill the streets in protest. The cops are government employees and have just taken an effective 50% pay cut along with the army... Pensions for the old are becoming worthless.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Visa and Mastercard block Russian banks from their networks after sanctions


Governments from around the world have imposed a series of sanctions aimed at cutting off Moscow from the global financial system.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Boris has got his nuts in a real vice now, people in the financial district will not be happy! This will turn over a lot of rocks and expose a lot of slimy things to sunlight.


The Conservative party is awash with Russian money, it’s going to be awesome when this comes out. British Politicians are pondlife mostly


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

zeddd said:


> The Conservative party is awash with Russian money, it’s going to be awesome when this comes out. British Politicians are pondlife mostly


If this goes on for awhile before Vlad eats a bullet, one of the unintended consequences of this war could be a major clean up of corruption in the western financial world. Even the Swiss are in on this FFS!


----------



## Derbud420 (Mar 2, 2022)

You trumpets gonna be commie lovers like the orange Cheetos man?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 2, 2022)

zeddd said:


> The Conservative party is awash with Russian money, it’s going to be awesome when this comes out. British Politicians are pondlife mostly


I really hope we lift our boulder on the dark money funding our sellout politicians soon. I think it is more likely that they will just try to use this Russian war sanctions to strangle out the money and let the politicians wither away, but I really hope I am wrong about that.

It will be interesting to see if the numbers of political donations in the upcoming months though.



Derbud420 said:


> You trumpets gonna be commie lovers like the orange Cheetos man?










Huh?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Derbud420 said:


> You trumpets gonna be commie lovers like the orange Cheetos man?


Donald just threw Vald under the bus, I wonder how that will work out? His base were moved by the images on TV of white Christians with guns and guts fighting for liberty. This resonates deeply with the base and he's got to do a 180 and fuck Vlad, or try to.









Trump defends praise of Putin even as he calls Ukrainian President 'brave' | CNN Politics


Former President Donald Trump defended his praise of Russian President Vladimir Putin on Saturday while also calling Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky "a brave man" amid Russia's deadly invasion of his country.




www.cnn.com


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

*China Says it Won't Join in Financial Sanctions on Russia*
China won't join the United States and European governments in imposing financial sanctions on Russia, the country's bank regulator said Wednesday.

China is a major buyer of Russian oil and gas and the only major government that has refrained from criticizing Moscow's attack on Ukraine.

Beijing opposes the sanctions, said Guo Shuqing, the chairman of the China Banking and Insurance Regulatory Commission.

"We will not join such sanctions, and we will keep normal economic, trade and financial exchanges with all the relevant parties," Guo said at a news conference. "We disapprove of the financial sanctions, particularly those launched unilaterally, because they don't have much legal basis and will not have good effects."








China May Hold Lifeline for Russia as It Opposes World's Sanctions


With China and Russia growing increasingly close in recent years, China has not only condemned the world's sanctions on Russia's invasion of Ukraine as illegal, but it might just maintain a role in helping their new close trade partner overcome the sanctions.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I really hope we lift our boulder on the dark money funding our sellout politicians soon. I think it is more likely that they will just try to use this Russian war sanctions to strangle out the money and let the politicians wither away, but I really hope I am wrong about that.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if the numbers of political donations in the upcoming months though.
> 
> ...


If we sift through the ashes we might find stuff. Russia are now detaining children protesting the war. I think this is going to end very badly


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Of course he did, Vlad taught him all the history he knows, Vlad speaks pretty good English and probably dangled a carrot and hinted he had kompromat on Donald too. Donald knows what Donald did in Russia and it made him nervous.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








John Bolton: Trump Is a Putin-Loving Moron Who Thought Finland Was Part of Russia


The former national security adviser also said Tuesday that Trump complained about all the sanctions his administration put on Russsia, and did nothing to deter Putin from invading Ukraine.




www.vanityfair.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> *China Says it Won't Join in Financial Sanctions on Russia*
> China won't join the United States and European governments in imposing financial sanctions on Russia, the country's bank regulator said Wednesday.
> 
> China is a major buyer of Russian oil and gas and the only major government that has refrained from criticizing Moscow's attack on Ukraine.
> ...


In the end I don't think it will matter much, this will be over one way or another before they could help and they can't help where it matters most, to the average Russian.


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

*NY Post: Russia 'Declares Cyberwar on US'*
Cyberwar has been declared on the United States, with Russia using preliminary but increasing steps in a campaign to cripple the nation's banking systems and potentially other industries, according to a new report.

The United States' major banks, JP Morgan, Bank of America, Citigroup, and Goldman Sachs, are under constant cyberattacks from criminals, usually located in Russia, Iran, or China, but those attacks are intensifying after sanctions were announced over the invasion of Ukraine, business reporter Charles Gasparino reported in The New York Post Tuesday.

The bank executives would not comment on the record out of fear that comments would embolden both cybercriminals and Russian government proxies, and referred calls to the Financial Services Information Sharing and Analysis Center, a cybersecurity consortium for the banking industry.

"We are in close communication with our member firms and relevant authorities around the world to monitor cyber activity against the financial sector," a group spokesperson told The Post in a statement. "At this time, the sector is not seeing any significant threats attributable to any geographic origin. We continue to actively assess the situation through enhanced monitoring and cross-border threat intelligence sharing across the financial services sector."

The Biden administration has been working with the banks for some time to prepare for cyberattacks, and the banks have spent billions of dollars to protect their systems, but the paper's sources say the latest wave is a "subtle but intensified assault" on the banks' technology infrastructure.

One big bank executive said the consensus in the industry is that Russia is behind the latest attacks, adding that so far, there have been no real breaches.

Press officials from JP Morgan, Citigroup, Bank of America, Goldman Sachs, and Morgan Stanley offered no comment on the reports.

The financial sector is likely to be better protected than other industries against cyberattacks because it spends billions on the issue, but "other industries are definitely at risk of attack," Herb Lin, a senior research scholar at the Center for International Security and Cooperation at Stanford University, commented to The Post.

"I think the water utility companies could be a weak spot as they're not known for their cybersecurity," he added.

Moscow has denied ties to the criminals behind massive attacks against the Colonial Pipeline and the meat producer JBS, but federal intelligence officials say the hackers have at least some support from Russian President Vladimir Putin.








NY Post: Russia 'Declares Cyberwar on US'


Cyberwar has been declared on the United States, with Russia using preliminary but increasing steps in a campaign to cripple the nation's banking systems and potentially other industries, according to a new report.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2022)

Derbud420 said:


> You trumpets gonna be commie lovers like the orange Cheetos man?


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

*Ukrainian Official: Attempt to Assassinate Zelenskyy Prevented*
At a briefing on Tuesday, top Ukrainian official Oleksiy Danilov announced that authorities thwarted an assassination attempt against Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy, a Telegram post from the country's authorities revealed.

Danilov alleged that the Kadyrovites, a Chechen paramilitary group loyal to the region's leader, Ramzan Kadyrov, were responsible for carrying out the plot.

"We are well aware of the special operation that was to take place directly by the Kadyrovites to eliminate our president," Danilov said. He added that the death squad was split in two, where one was destroyed in the town of Hostomel, and the other is currently "under fire."

Danilov claimed that members of Russia's Federal Security Service who are apathetic about Putin's decision to invade the country informed them of the plot.

The news follows assertions by Zelenskyy on Monday that Russian mercenaries are operating in Kyiv with orders directly from the Kremlin to assassinate him, according to The Times of London.

In January, the Wagner Group, a private army with ties to Russian oligarch Yevgeny Prigozhin, sent around 3,000 mercenaries to Ukraine. Around 400 of them were deployed to Kyiv, while others were sent to the pro-Russian separatist regions of Donetsk and Luhansk, Insider reported.

Zelenskyy had also said on Thursday that he was the "number one target" OF Russian assassins and that "enemy sabotage groups" were present in Kyiv.








Ukrainian Official: Attempt to Assassinate Zelenskyy Prevented


At a briefing on Tuesday, top Ukrainian official Oleksiy Danilov announced that authorities thwarted an assassination attempt against Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy, a Telegram post from the country's authorities revealed.




www.newsmax.com





One thing leaders have done is not to try assassinating other leaders. The reason for that is once that convention is broken then they can be on the hit list also. It might be time to take out the little man.


----------



## topcat (Mar 2, 2022)

newsmax. pass.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> *NY Post: Russia 'Declares Cyberwar on US'*
> Cyberwar has been declared on the United States, with Russia using preliminary but increasing steps in a campaign to cripple the nation's banking systems and potentially other industries, according to a new report.
> 
> The United States' major banks, JP Morgan, Bank of America, Citigroup, and Goldman Sachs, are under constant cyberattacks from criminals, usually located in Russia, Iran, or China, but those attacks are intensifying after sanctions were announced over the invasion of Ukraine, business reporter Charles Gasparino reported in The New York Post Tuesday.
> ...


We are gonna do the same to them in spades!


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

*DOJ launches team to enforce sanctions on Russian oligarchs*
The Department of Justice (DOJ) is launching a team to enforce its sanctions on Russian oligarchs after President Biden pledged in his address to Congress to go after their “ill-begotten gains.”

Dubbed Task Force KleptoCapture, the DOJ is assembling a team of its experts in sanctions, money laundering, tax enforcement and anti-corruption to prosecute those who seek to evade the punishing sanctions the U.S. has imposed with the aim of targeting “Russian officials, government-aligned elites, and those who aid or conceal their unlawful conduct.”

“The Justice Department will use all of its authorities to seize the assets of individuals and entities who violate these sanctions,” Attorney General Merrick Garland said in a release. 

“We will leave no stone unturned in our efforts to investigate, arrest, and prosecute those whose criminal acts enable the Russian government to continue this unjust war. Let me be clear: if you violate our laws, we will hold you accountable.” 

The U.S. has rolled out a series of sanctions on Russia, including those targeting President Vladimir Putin and Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov directly, as well as five prominent Russians with links to the Kremlin and their family members. 

The U.S. and EU have locked away some $300 billion in Russian reserves and barred a number of Russian banks from access to the Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication (SWIFT) needed for transactions.

Biden previewed the DOJ's move in his State of the Union address Tuesday evening.

“The U.S. Department of Justice is assembling a dedicated task force to go after the crimes of Russian oligarchs,” he said.

“We are joining with our European allies to find and seize your yachts, your luxury apartments, your private jets. We are coming for your ill-begotten gains.”








DOJ launches team to enforce sanctions on Russian oligarchs


The Department of Justice (DOJ) is launching a team to enforce its sanctions on Russian oligarchs after President Biden pledged in his address to Congress to go after their “ill-begotten gains.”Dub…




thehill.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 2, 2022)

Derbud420 said:


> You trumpets gonna be commie lovers like the orange Cheetos man?


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

topcat said:


> newsmax. pass.


Then pick another. Same news though.



Ukrainian Official: Attempt to Assassinate Zelenskyy Prevented - Google Search


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

topcat said:


> newsmax. pass.


I've been surprised by their coverage, foxnews and skynews too, seems Rupert has turned on Vlad too. Remember white Christians with guns and guts fighting for liberty resonates deeply with their base and they know this.


----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> You basically only seem to care about global warming because the rising sea-levels are most detrimental to ur own cause


it's detrimental to the entire earth
Germany can excuse it however they want, justify it however they want..what it comes down to is every dollar, yuan, khroner, bhaat, franc, lira that gets into russian hands makes this entire thing go on longer...makes more dead Ukrainian children...
it would seem to me that Germany should already have enough collective Vergangenheitsbewaltigung....
are you all that intent on building more?


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

*Russian economy taking 'serious blows,' Kremlin says*
A Kremlin spokesperson on Wednesday said that the Russian economy was taking "serious blows" amid sanctions imposed by foreign governments as Moscow continues its attack on Ukraine. 

"Russia's economy is experiencing serious blows," Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov said during a call with foreign reporters, according to CNN.

"But there is a certain margin of safety, there is potential, there are some plans, work is underway," he added.

Peskov's remarks came after a question about a comment made by President Biden during Tuesday night's State of the Union address.

"Russia’s economy is reeling and Putin alone is to blame," Biden said in his speech. 

The president also asserted that the sanctions in place against Russia thus far contributed to a 30 percent loss in the value of the ruble and to the Russian stock market losing 40 percent value in less than a week. 

Since Moscow's invasion of Ukraine, Western countries have imposed harsh sanctions on the country. 

On Tuesday, Biden announced that the U.S. would close off American air space to all Russian flights, following similar action from the European Union and Canada. 

Biden said the move would work toward "further isolating Russia – and adding an additional squeeze –on their economy."

The U.S. has also imposed other sanctions including kicking certain Russian banks out of the Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication (SWIFT), a major international banking system. The U.S. has also promised to impose measures to prevent the Russian Central Bank from undermining sanctions and bolstering the ruble by using its reserves.








Russian economy taking ‘serious blows,’ Kremlin says


A Kremlin spokesperson on Wednesday said that the Russian economy was taking “serious blows” amid sanctions imposed by foreign governments as Moscow continues its attack on Ukraine.&nbs…




thehill.com


----------



## topcat (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Then pick another. Same news though.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian Official: Attempt to Assassinate Zelenskyy Prevented - Google Search


Thanks for the contribution. Not meant as criticism.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> My partner has been crying for the last 4 days every time she sees a shot of the kids there ........ terrible stuff. Fucking cunts sitting in their offices directing a slaughter of innocents.


i'm fucking crying when i see it....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2022)

Bukvičák said:


> @sunni can you please do something with this Putin’s ass licker @0potato0. You have closed @Sedan thread for backdoor “Russian propaganda” which actually was not propagating Russia at all and you are leaving this creature posting his BS openly favouring Russian invasion???


i don't like him worth a fuck, but he is in the proper forum, they closed down sedan because after multiple warnings that politics belonged in this forum, they still talked about politics in the growers area...you can't ban someone for having offensive ideas, only for using offensive language, or making threats...that's what separates us from them to begin with


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russian economy taking 'serious blows,' Kremlin says*
> A Kremlin spokesperson on Wednesday said that the Russian economy was taking "serious blows" amid sanctions imposed by foreign governments as Moscow continues its attack on Ukraine.
> 
> "Russia's economy is experiencing serious blows," Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov said during a call with foreign reporters, according to CNN.
> ...


The value of his salary has taken major blows too! All government employees including the security services are gonna be hammered by inflation and have a 50% effective pay cut at least, pensions for the elderly are becoming worthless...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> China's Belt and Road is a Ponzi Scheme,it's goal,to bribe poor countries w/infrastructure investment,then have them default on payment,which in turn China forecloses by annexing territory for ports or bases,it's schylocking on a international scale,capeche


and the entire world knows it...if they still decide to get involved with china, then they get what they get


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't like him worth a fuck, but he is in the proper forum, they closed down sedan because after multiple warnings that politics belonged in this forum, they still talked about politics in the growers area...you can't ban someone for having offensive ideas, only for using offensive language, or making threats...that's what separates us from them to begin with


As long as he's not getting paid by a hostile foreign power or is a bot. Even Facebook is banning them and they have no morals! I don't mind debating different opinions, but this guy's are incredible, even for a Russian or a sympathizer! Anybody with those language skills and is web savvy knows this is Putin's war and has ulterior motives. If he's in Sweden then he's a Swedish Nazi or a GRU contractor.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2022)

Derbud420 said:


> You trumpets gonna be commie lovers like the orange Cheetos man?


whut?...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> *China Says it Won't Join in Financial Sanctions on Russia*
> China won't join the United States and European governments in imposing financial sanctions on Russia, the country's bank regulator said Wednesday.
> 
> China is a major buyer of Russian oil and gas and the only major government that has refrained from criticizing Moscow's attack on Ukraine.
> ...


then fuck china...they won't have a trading partner soon, and no one in EU will sell them one fucking cc of fuel...they can burn government bullshit to keep warm next winter


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

*Fighting Rages in Ukraine as Russian Troops Claim City*
Russian forces said they had captured a port on the Black Sea on Wednesday as Russian and Ukrainian troops battled for another city and Ukraine's leader said Moscow wanted to "erase" his country.

The Russian army said it had taken control of Kherson, as its troops advanced and pounded cities across southern and eastern Ukraine, defying sanctions and international isolation.

Russian paratroopers also landed in Kharkiv, Ukraine's second-biggest city, triggering clashes in the streets, Ukrainian forces said. The emergency services said four people were killed in the city on Wednesday and there was now "mass shelling and bombing" in the center.

On Wednesday, however, Russian Defense Ministry spokesman Igor Konashenkov said Russian forces were in now "full control" of Kherson, a city with a population of 290,000 people.

He said talks were under way between the Russian army and local authorities on maintaining order, protecting the population and keeping public services functioning.

Ukraine's army said there was a battle in the country's second city Kharkiv, in northeast Ukraine near the Russian border with a population of 1.4 million.

"There is an ongoing fight between the invaders and the Ukrainians," the army said on messaging app Telegram.

Ukrainian forces said Russian strikes hit a residential block and a government building in the city on Tuesday killing 18 people, drawing comparisons to the massacres of civilians in Sarajevo in the 1990s and condemnation for what Zelenskiy called a "war crime."

As the civilian death toll mounts, there is growing opposition to the conflict within Russia, with thousands detained for taking part in anti-war protests. "I am urging everyone to take to the streets and fight for peace," jailed Kremlin critic Alexei Navalny said in a statement posted on Facebook. He called on Russians not to be afraid of going to prison. "Everything has a price and now, in the spring of 2022, we should pay that price."

In the latest development, the EU banned broadcasts of Russian state media RT and Sputnik and excluded seven Russian banks from the global SWIFT bank messaging system.

The list did not name two major Russian banks, Sberbank and Gazprombank, which were left connected to SWIFT to allow EU countries to pay for Russian gas and oil deliveries.

Sberbank, Russia's largest lender, said Wednesday it was leaving the European market after coming under pressure from Western sanctions.

Apple, Boeing, Disney, ExxonMobil and Mastercard announced Tuesday in rapid succession steps to withdraw or freeze business in Russia.

German logistics giant DHL joined them on Wednesday, saying it would stop deliveries to Russia and Belarus, which has allowed the passage of Russian troops to attack Ukraine.

"Going forward, Russia will be a pariah, and it's hard to see how they can restore anything resembling normal interactions in the international system," said Sarah Kreps, professor at Cornell University.

Aluminium and gas prices hit record highs on supply fears and the Moscow Stock Exchange failed to open for a third day running. 

In an important strategic victory, Russian troops attacking from the Crimean peninsula said they had linked up along the Azov Sea coast with pro-Moscow separatists in eastern Ukraine. The city of Mariupol was reportedly encircled. U.S. satellite images show that Russia has massed artillery and armored cars near Kyiv, raising fears of an imminent assault.








Fighting Rages in Ukraine as Russian Troops Claim City - The Moscow Times







www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

*Russia Faces Loss of Digital Sovereignty *
Russia has made some serious progress in import substitution, but the new technology sanctions will hit Russian industry hard.

Some sanctions will have almost immediate effect. Take microchips, the Russia’s Achilles heel for decades. Despite all the country’s efforts — the Soviet Union even built a city for the sole purpose of solving the problem — there was never much progress. The new U.S. sanctions “impose Russia-wide restrictions on some US technologies produced in other countries including semiconductors, encryption security,” and Taiwan has already vowed to join in sanctioning Russia.

Russia’s import substitution strategy relies heavily on Taiwan: Russian Baikal computers are based on chips produced by TSMC (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company), something that is very difficult to replace — TSMC also supplies chips for AMD, Nvidia, and Qualcomm. Last fall Russia’s car manufacturing giant Avtovaz stopped production on all three assembly lines in Togliatti due to shortages in chips caused by the global crisis, but now they are facing much more serious and permanent problems.

Even where import substitution claimed some successes, like Elbrus and Baikal computers in government agencies, unexpected problems emerged. The Interior Ministry, the largest buyer of Elbruses, caused a scandal in the industry when it openly discussed getting back to Intel chips because the system that handled videos of traffic violations constantly broke down, something the Interior Ministry had never experienced with systems based on Intel. And this was before sanctions were introduced.

There are two ways out of this tough situation.

The first is to bring back the time-honored Soviet tradition of stealing Western technology. This is something the former spies in the Russian decision-making machinery will understand. The problem is that they also understand the limits of this strategy. Putin himself once remarked that technological espionage was useless in the Soviet Union because Soviet industry couldn’t incorporate the stolen technologies.

Russian spies trying to penetrate foreign tech companies has been an open secret for some time: it is one of the reasons why many U.S. software and hardware corporations that had teams of engineers in Russia started moving them quietly elsewhere a couple of years ago. They simply don’t want the local staff to be targeted for recruitment by the secret services. Now this migration of Russian engineers will definitely accelerate. 

The second way to make up for shortages in tech is, obviously, to turn to China. For a long time the FSB was paranoid about letting the Chinese into Russian communications, but in desperate times there is no room for such misgivings. Russia is simply not in position to choose – and the Chinese will exploit it to the full.

That will effectively be the end of the Russian digital sovereignty project, the battle cry of Russian officials and diplomats for so many years.

Russia is apparently doomed to go the way of stolen technologies and technologies provided by the Chinese. This is not a bright future for a country that has been proud of having local online services compete successfully with global platforms.








Russia Faces Loss of Digital Sovereignty - The Moscow Times


Opinion | Russia has made some serious progress in import substitution, but the new technology sanctions will hit Russian industry hard.




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't like him worth a fuck, but he is in the proper forum, they closed down sedan because after multiple warnings that politics belonged in this forum, they still talked about politics in the growers area...you can't ban someone for having offensive ideas, only for using offensive language, or making threats...that's what separates us from them to begin with


Agreed, it’s not like he’s doing very well. Consider it politics with a side of mashed potatoes.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and the entire world knows it...if they still decide to get involved with china, then they get what they get


And what they get will be Chinese fishing boats depleting their stocks and Chinese naval vessels calling making permanent ports of call


----------



## Sativied (Mar 2, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> You are obviously a German hater, which is evident by your constant swipes into that direction, which are uncalled for and reveal your nationalist BS attitude.
> 25 years ago I drove monthly to Holland, one of my friends in Groeningen told me how hated germans are over there. He cited a report in ur national TV that enquired about this form of discriminatory resentment.
> 
> I could as well elaborate on ur notority having to rely on atomic power - it is NOT a Green idea, nothing is 100% safe forever. Not even the super-techically Japanese could pull that off. Given how long radiation persists and we already had 2 major catastrophy's in a only a few decades, how can you downplay that in such an infantile way?
> ...


That’s a whole of projections and nonsense accusations to deal with your cognitive dissonance. I’m a German hater cause I criticize the widely criticized naive German ”solution” of embracing a fossile fuel as replacement of fossile fuel that needs to be sourced from Russia? For pointing out statistics? We _should_ and have all the right to hate Germans for at least another 100 years, especially the ones that defend dumb decisions their government makes, but I’ve been to Germany many dozens of times and it’s impossible for me to hate them as a whole. I‘ve actually become quite the fan and one of those people who tell the haters the germans now are not the same as 80 years ago and are very much like us, same people, the one in the west anyway. The only one showing nationalist tendencies is you right now, not being able to deal with criticism on the nation. Thanks to Germany, such behavior is heavily frowned upon here.

Also, Kassiopeija, Greens party member who parrots AfD points:


Kassiopeija said:


> *from my point of view it is mind-boggling how much the US is willing to spend into wars, and how paranoid & aggressive you pursue your interests.*
> we here in Germany are heavily funding the EU, and *try to empower the green revolution. this is where we really put alot of money into it. not wars, or weapons, or military. this is a primitive way to deal with problems.*
> we are not very rich from an individual point, the scandinavians have higher income & better social security. our quality of life & social security took a large hit as we had to care about several millions migrants caused by the stupid wars in arabia.
> look at other countries when they have migrants many will hav to live on the streets, falling easy prey to become criminals. we want to prevent that so our social laws impose that the state has to give shelter - a home - to anyone living here. we also give them work. but its costly to do that so we have to cut funds elsewhere.
> *seriously, here in Germany we don't understand the paranoia the US has with the Russian. 20 years ago we made a deal to take german WW2 emigrants back and this cultural influx caused a mutual understanding. Most problems we have is with the Kremlin that kills political rivals & bully their neighbours. But all big militaristic states do that to some extent...*


Consistency is overrated, and I too changed my mind on a few things when Putin invaded Ukraine, but you made quite a U turn if the facts I pointed out upset you to a point where your only response is imaginary nonsense about the messenger. Once you calmed down (first time I get “angry” emojis in over a decade riu lol) I’d love to discuss the issue further in a more productive manner.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Mar 1, 2022
Russian forces are completing the reinforcement and resupply of their troops north and west of Kyiv and launching an envelopment of the capital likely aimed at encircling and ultimately capturing it. This effort will likely accelerate in the next 24-48 hours. Russian operations against Kyiv are Moscow’s main effort. Russian troops are also undertaking three supporting efforts, one to seize Kharkiv, one to take Mariupol and secure the “land bridge” connecting Rostov-on-Don to Crimea, and one to secure Kherson and set conditions for a drive west toward Mykolayiv and Odesa. The three supporting operations are active, with the operation against Mariupol making the most progress in the last 24 hours.
Source: Institute for the Study of War
https://www.understandingwar.org/...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

China doesn't have a large navy or air force to project it's power far beyond it's shores. That's why they built all those islands to create air bases and ports in disputed waters. Problem is the chinese are not very good at building quality and those islands are now coming apart and sinking. If they invade Taiwan now they would have a hard time holding onto it with the size of their navy and air force, they can't protect their pirate fishing fleet, just sink them.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

DeSantis refuses to divest Florida of $300 million in Russian investments – but criticizes Biden over Russia and Ukraine


Governor Ron DeSantis is once again mud-slinging while refusing to take concrete steps to address the problems in his own backyard.The Florida Republican is refusing to divest the Sunshine state of $300 million in Russian-owned companies – investments it controls – while attacking President Joe...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

Georgia plans to submit an application to join the European Union on Thursday - TASS


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

Starmer asks Johnson: “Why are we giving Putin’s cronies 18 months to quietly launder their money out of the UK property market?”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> China doesn't have a large navy or air force to project it's power far beyond it's shores. That's why they built all those islands to create air bases and ports in disputed waters. Problem is the chinese are not very good at building quality and those islands are now coming apart and sinking. If they invade Taiwan now they would have a hard time holding onto it with the size of their navy and air force, they can't protect their pirate fishing fleet, just sink them.


They are patient, have a large trading relationship with Taiwan and like most of the rest of the world gets their microchips from them. China in partnership with the west has grown economically as fast as possible and they are smart enough not to fuck up a good thing. After the Global economic reaction to Russia, China will be rethinking this whole Taiwan business and back burnering it for a more auspicious time in the future. They still wanna be the big kid on their block though.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Georgia plans to submit an application to join the European Union on Thursday - TASS


Russia's threat and revealed military weakness are emboldening his neighbors and especially the former soviet republics, rich pickings for the CIA there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5094864


The heat has just begun and I don't think this will last a week in parliament, Boris is sitting on a lot of explosive gasoline here.


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

*Senator offers bill to revoke Russia's trade status*
Senate Finance Committee Chairman Ron Wyden (D-Ore.) introduced legislation on Wednesday that would revoke Russia’s trade status, which allows lower tariffs for Russian goods, in response to its invasion in Ukraine.

Under the legislation, it would do away with Russia’s Permanent Normal Trade Relations (PNTR) status. Compared to countries who sell products in the U.S. and do not have a PNTR trade status, Russia goods in the U.S. are subject to lower tariffs. 

The bill gives President Biden authority to raise tariffs on Russian goods and would also have the president urge the U.S. Mission to the World Trade Organization "to use the voice and influence of the United States at the World Trade Organization to seek the suspension of the membership of the Russian Federation in the World Trade Organization."

“[Vladimir] Putin’s unjustified, unprovoked and appalling invasion of Ukraine shows he doesn’t believe international laws apply to Russia. You don’t get to do that and still benefit from normal trade relations,” Wyden said in a statement.

“I urge my colleagues to set partisanship aside and quickly revoke Russia’s most-favored-nation trade status to send a clear message to Putin that the invasion of Ukraine will have devastating consequences for his regime.”









Senator offers bill to revoke Russia’s trade status


Senate Finance Committee Chairman Ron Wyden (D-Ore.) introduced legislation on Wednesday that would revoke Russia’s trade status, which allows lower tariffs for Russian goods, in response to its in…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> *Senator offers bill to revoke Russia's trade status*
> Senate Finance Committee Chairman Ron Wyden (D-Ore.) introduced legislation on Wednesday that would revoke Russia’s trade status, which allows lower tariffs for Russian goods, in response to its invasion in Ukraine.
> 
> Under the legislation, it would do away with Russia’s Permanent Normal Trade Relations (PNTR) status. Compared to countries who sell products in the U.S. and do not have a PNTR trade status, Russia goods in the U.S. are subject to lower tariffs.
> ...


This presents an excellent opportunity for retribution on Vlad by many in America and it won't be missed! Vlad can be put on the ropes here and everybody is coming to that realization. Supporting the fight in Ukraine in a big way from Poland is the ticket and this war can go on for as long as the Ukrainians want it and might at some point include the Crimea. This might be a chance to do Vlad in a stroke, all this can be ended by a single bullet in Moscow, a lot of people are coming to that realization too.


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

Sativied said:


> That’s a whole of projections and nonsense accusations to deal with your cognitive dissonance. I’m a German hater cause I criticize the widely criticized naive German ”solution” of embracing a fossile fuel as replacement of fossile fuel that needs to be sourced from Russia? For pointing out statistics? We _should_ and have all the right to hate Germans for at least another 100 years, especially the ones that defend dumb decisions their government makes, but I’ve been to Germany many dozens of times and it’s impossible for me to hate them as a whole. I‘ve actually become quite the fan and one of those people who tell the haters the germans now are not the same as 80 years ago and are very much like us, same people, the one in the west anyway. The only one showing nationalist tendencies is you right now, not being able to deal with criticism on the nation. Thanks to Germany, such behavior is heavily frowned upon here.
> 
> Also, Kassiopeija, Greens party member who parrots AfD points:
> 
> Consistency is overrated, and I too changed my mind on a few things when Putin invaded Ukraine, but you made quite a U turn if the facts I pointed out upset you to a point where your only response is imaginary nonsense about the messenger. Once you calmed down (first time I get “angry” emojis in over a decade riu lol) I’d love to discuss the issue further in a more productive manner.


No way will renewables be able to back fill the energy from carbon sources any time soon. In the meantime Germany converted to natural gas which produces less global warming. At the time the devil we knew (sending money to Russia) seemed like a better thing that dumping a greater amount of carbon in the air. Let's face it, we did not believe Russia would invade Ukraine.


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

*UN passes resolution condemning Russian invasion of Ukraine*
Of the 193-member body, 141 nations voted in favor of the resolution, with 35 abstentions and five voting against, including Russia, Belarus, Syria, Eritrea and North Korea. 

The text of the resolution included "demands that the Russian Federation immediately, completely, and unconditionally withdraw all of its military forces from the territory of Ukraine within its internationally recognized borders."

The resolution largely mirrored text that failed to pass in the 15-member U.N. Security Council on Friday after it was vetoed by Russia, which is one of five of the permanent members of the body.

U.S. Ambassador to the U.N. Linda Thomas-Greenfield urged passage of the resolution in a speech where she compared Russian President Vladimir Putin’s decision to invade Ukraine last week with Nazi-Germany’s invasion of Poland in 1939, which set off World War II.

“A few of the eldest Ukrainians and Russians might recall a moment like this, a moment when one aggressive European nation invaded another without provocation, to claim the territory of its neighbor,” Thomas-Greenfield said. 

“A moment when a European dictator declared he would return his empire to its former glory, an invasion that caused a war so horrific that it spurred this organization into existence.”

Thomas-Greenfield, who pushed countries to back the resolution, said the vote Wednesday represented a challenge for the global body's legitimacy.

“If the United Nations has any purpose, it is to prevent war. It is to condemn war, to stop war. That is our job here today. It is the job you were sent here to do. Not just by your capitals, but by all of humanity.”

The U.S. and various allies and partners in Europe and around the world have condemned Russian President Vladimir Putin's decision to launch an invasion of Ukraine last week, calling it unprovoked and premeditated.

The Ukrainian army has pushed back against the Russian offensive for nearly a week. But U.S. and other countries are warning that Putin is likely to increase the violence against the Ukrainian government, army and civilians.

The U.S., joined by a coalition of countries that include Canada, the U.K., the European Union and countries in Asia, have moved to impose wide-ranging and comprehensive sanctions on Russia and to hold Putin to account. 








UN passes resolution condemning Russian invasion of Ukraine


The United Nations on Wednesday passed a resolution condemning Russia’s invasion of Ukraine in an extraordinary effort to unite member countries against Russia, which holds a permanent seat on the …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> No way will renewables be able to back fill the energy from carbon sources any time soon. In the meantime Germany converted to natural gas which produces less global warming. At the time the devil we knew (sending money to Russia) seemed like a better thing that dumping a greater amount of carbon in the air. Let's face it, we did not believe Russia would invade Ukraine.


This summer will see massive infrastructure programs to use LNG tanker gas, the robust green new grid won't be that green in the beginning. Much can be done just by the installation of heat pumps alone and converting to electricity generated increasingly by renewables with lot's of energy storage which also reduces peak demand considerably. Demark has capped gas fields too and that policy can be changed. However before this gets too far it could all be ended by a single bullet in Moscow.


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

*Millions of Russians turn to BBC for news amid invasion of Ukraine*
The weekly audience for the BBC’s Russian language news website more than tripled following the invasion compared to its weekly average from earlier this year, the outlet reported, reaching a record 10.7 million people in the last week compared to a usual average of 3.1 million. 

Visits to the English-language bbc.com site in Russia were up 252 percent to 423,000 last week alone, the company said.

It added its live page in Russian covering the invasion was the most visited site across the whole of the BBC World Service’s non-English language services, with 5.3 million views.

The new figures come as the Kremlin seeks to crack down on media sources critical of the invasion within its country and control the message Russians are hearing. State-sponsored outlets have been instructed to avoid terms like "invasion" and "war" and have painted the military operations in Ukraine as liberating rather than aggressive and violent. 

Independent news reports from cities across Ukraine show bombings of population centers, schools and apartment buildings. Dozens have died in the shelling and fighting since the invasion began last week and more than a half million Ukrainians have fled the country seeking refuge. 

“It’s often said truth is the first casualty of war," BBC Director-General Tim Davie said. "In a conflict where disinformation and propaganda is rife, there is a clear need for factual and independent news people can trust – and in a significant development, millions more Russians are turning to the BBC." 








Millions of Russians turn to BBC for news amid invasion of Ukraine


Millions of people in Russia are turning to the BBC for independent information about the country’s assault on Ukraine as an alternative to Russian state-sponsored programing. The weekly…




thehill.com


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> whut?...


I think he was commenting on the irony that Republicans have gone "communist" .

Pretty funny, actually.


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This summer will see massive infrastructure programs to use LNG tanker gas, the robust green new grid won't be that green in the beginning. Much can be done just by the installation of heat pumps alone and converting to electricity generated increasingly by renewables with lot's of energy storage which also reduces peak demand considerably. Demark has capped gas fields too and that policy can be changed. However before this gets too far it could all be ended by a single bullet in Moscow.


So you see the majority of home owners converting their homes to heat pumps just because it is a good idea? Without the government paying for it (and ultimately the taxpayer), it ain't going to happen. Also where are all these heat pumps going to come from? Where is the electricity and the infastructure going to come from? People do not realize the amount of energy we use.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> In the meantime Germany converted to natural gas which produces less global warming.


Is converting, not past tense. Changing to renewables taking time isn’t a good argument for replacing it with a less evil over the past few years and still now. We did not believe Russia would invade Ukraine, we did however know Putin is a p.o.s. and increasing dependence on Russia is a bad idea. They‘ve been warned for it for years (by amongst others Obama, Trump, Trudeau, Biden).

Reaching self-imposed climate goals is still just a means to the real goal.

“_Commission President Ursula von der Leyen’s proposal [to label nuclear and gas as green] is a step backwards. Her credibility on climate policy has suffered significant cracks,” said Rasmus Andresen, a German Green MEP. 

“Nuclear and fossil gas are not sustainable. *There are more realistic and better alternatives to make Europe climate neutral*. Von der Leyen’s proposal sets the wrong incentives for investors,” Andresen said, warning that the taxonomy regulation risks becoming a tool for “greenwashing.”_

German Member of EU parliament in 2021, from Green party, the party Kassiopeija claims to be a member of but continuously disagrees with.

What you are saying can’t be done is already in progress. It’s a challenge not helped with using fossile fuels as transition. 100billion euros would have made a big dent.


----------



## Derbud420 (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald just threw Vald under the bus, I wonder how that will work out? His base were moved by the images on TV of white Christians with guns and guts fighting for liberty. This resonates deeply with the base and he's got to do a 180 and fuck Vlad, or try to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think the orange guy will stay in USA.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

Germany has deliver 1,000 anti tank and 500 stingers to Ukraine that it had promised today.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 2, 2022)

The biggest problem at this moment is that dick’s army started bombing hospitals, there are at least 40 people in kyiv undergoing dialysis treatment, the blood remained will last a few more days until it will become a slow painful death if not helped. Not to mention nicu babies amd preemies that are treated in musty bunkers. he tought he will win ukraine before any sanctions, now that he’s almost burried he won’t stop until he gets a bullet in his lecherous face


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2022)

hey is anyone on, i know, i know......facebook??? Ukraine's minitry of defense got something.......and they published it there.....here









Ukraine captures and publishes secret Russian documents with its plans for the invasion







www.outono.net


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> *UN passes resolution condemning Russian invasion of Ukraine*
> Of the 193-member body, 141 nations voted in favor of the resolution, with 35 abstentions and five voting against, including Russia, Belarus, Syria, Eritrea and North Korea.
> 
> The text of the resolution included "demands that the Russian Federation immediately, completely, and unconditionally withdraw all of its military forces from the territory of Ukraine within its internationally recognized borders."
> ...


Eritrea?


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Is converting, not past tense. Changing to renewables taking time isn’t a good argument for replacing it with a less evil over the past few years and still now. We did not believe Russia would invade Ukraine, we did however know Putin is a p.o.s. and increasing dependence on Russia is a bad idea. They‘ve been warned for it for years (by amongst others Obama, Trump, Trudeau, Biden).
> 
> Reaching self-imposed climate goals is still just a means to the real goal.
> 
> ...


And how long will it take to convert to green sources? Do the old dirty sources continue spewing into the atmosphere until green sources replace them? Is converting to natural gas in the meantime mean that global warming is reduced sooner? I say we do not have the infastructure to change over to green technologies and NG is needed to reduce the carbon going into the air.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hey is anyone on, i know, i know......facebook??? Ukraine's minitry of defense got something.......and they published it there.....here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appears to be genuine and it's an indicator of how much shit Vlad is in now. He made a major strategic blunder and should have concentrated forces to cut off western Ukraine, Capitols don't mean much in war these days, they can be moved to wherever they hold territory. NATO is going all in and eastern Poland will become a vast military camp focused on training, equipping and supplying the Ukrainian army, we can't go in but our weapons and training can.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Appears to be genuine and it's an indicator of how much shit Vlad is in now. He made a major strategic blunder and should have concentrated forces to cut off western Ukraine, Capitols don't mean much in war these days, they can be moved to wherever they hold territory. NATO is going all in and eastern Poland will become a vast military camp focused on training, equipping and supplying the Ukrainian army, we can't go in but our weapons and training can.


yeah they appear to as well, i'm not on facebook so i can't really see them, i did get a couple of pictures off google....and this off of Euromaidan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499051147251830791
saying where they are....so


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 2, 2022)

zeddd said:


> The Conservative party is awash with Russian money, it’s going to be awesome when this comes out. British Politicians are pondlife mostly


There are some interesting names on this flyer for a "Peace Rally". It seems the Labour Party has some potato heads in their midst too. "Britain playing a provocative role"? 














John McDonnell Faces Losing Labour Whip Over Stop The War Rally Appearance


The former shadow chancellor is due to speak at the 'No War In Ukraine' event in London.




www.huffingtonpost.co.uk





_A description of the rally says: “We oppose Russian military intervention in Ukraine. We also recognise this is a conflict thirty years in the making, a conflict in which *Britain is playing a provocative role - talking up war, decrying diplomacy and supplying arms to Ukraine as well as supporting increased military deployments to neighbouring countries.*

“Leading figures from the anti-war movement will provide insight and analysis missing from most media coverage. We must ensure that the anti-war campaign is prepared and organised to pull us back from the precipice - so come along on Wednesday.”

At a meeting of the parliamentary Labour party on Monday, Keir Starmer made it clear than any member who does not support Nato would be kicked out.

He said: “Labour’s commitment to democracy, the rule of law and the sovereignty of independent nations is unshakable.
“Vladimir Putin is attacking all those things. Nato is defending them.

“There are groups in this country who haven’t seemed to understand that difference.

“Let me be very clear. There will be no place in this party for false equivalence between the actions of Russia and the actions of Nato.”_

Is this grass roots British or astroturf psy ops?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 2, 2022)

Derbud420 said:


> I don't think the orange guy will stay in USA.


A lot depends upon outcomes in the elections to be held this fall.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Weapons and training might surreptitiously be supplied to Belarus too and those fighting the deeply unpopular regime, propped up by demoralized Russian troops after massive protests weeks ago. All these sanctions are hitting Belarus too, the weak and exposed link in Vlad's line. He would suddenly have trouble at his back and his supply lines could be threatened by trouble in Belarus and they might be ripe for it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2022)

we'll just take this........


----------



## Sativied (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Is converting to natural gas in the meantime mean that global warming is reduced sooner?


What it means is it’s reduced cheaper to a self-imposed milestone, it does not mean it is reduced sooner to the required point. On the contrary, cause the problem with temporary solutions is they tend to get a more permanent character. Buildings switching to natural gas now won’t replace it for several decades, aside from destroying capital that could have been used for real solutions to a serious problem. The fact it takes long is a good reason to start yesterday, not to delay it any longer, not to replace dirty with less dirty but with clean. 10% of homes in NL no longer have a gas connection. Increasing fast cause since 2018 new houses are no longer allowed to connect to gas and many are replacing it for an average of 30k euros per home.

Not sure what dog you have in this fight, but maybe this will refute any more irrational arguments beforehand:









Can Germany function without Vladimir Putin’s gas?


Nord Stream 2 was meant to deliver 70% of country’s gas and switch to renewable energy sources has been slow




www.theguardian.com





Turns out that expert who worked for Shell for 25 years and since his retirement published on the matter for 6 years has somewhat of a clue what he is talking about.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Ukraine's second city heavily bombed as U.N. assembly denounces Russia


Ukraine's second biggest city, Kharkiv, suffered heavy bombardment on Wednesday as Russia's week-long invasion was denounced by the United Nations in a historic vote and dozens of countries referred Moscow to be probed for potential war crimes.




www.reuters.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

*Russia increases missiles strikes but no 'significant change on the ground'*
The United States has seen “no appreciable movement” of Russian forces towards Ukraine’s capital of Kyiv since yesterday, though the Kremlin has increased its strikes on the city, a senior defense official said Wednesday. 

“We would assess that there essentially has been no appreciable movement closer to the city than what we briefed a couple of days ago,” the official told reporters. “Basically they remain stalled outside the city center.” 

Washington has also observed “an increase in missiles and artillery” targeting Kyiv’s infrastructure, with similar situations seen in Chernihiv to the north and Kharkiv to the northeast. 

“Both cities are continually under assault, but with no, again, appreciable movement by the Russians to take either one,” they said. 

The United States estimates that Russia has now sent into Ukraine 82 percent of the combat power it had staged outside the country prior to the invasion, which began last week. 

Those combat powers include a much watched 40-mile-long military convoy heading toward Kyiv, but the U.S. believes that movement is “stalled,” due to lack of fuel, food and fierce Ukrainian resistance, the official said. 

“They are not moving at any rate that would lead one to believe that they've solved their problems. So we would characterize it as stalled,” they said. “We have some indications that [Ukrainians] have also at places and at times tried to target this convoy.” 

In the south, Russian forces have made more headway. 

Kherson, where Russians have claimed they have taken control, is still “very much a contested city at this point,” the official said. 

There are also “preliminary indications” that Russian troops would attempt to move on the coastal city of Mariupol from the Donetsk region, with an advance “from multiple directions” to encircle the city. 

The official also said Russia has conducted “more than 450 missile launches,” since the assault started. The missiles are of “all stripes and sizes,” including “short-range, medium-range, surface air missiles, cruise missiles,” they added. 

The airspace over Ukraine, meanwhile, continues to remain contested, with both Ukrainian and Russian air and missile defense capabilities “intact and viable.” 








Russia increases missiles strikes but no ‘significant change on the ground’


The United States has seen “no appreciable movement” of Russian forces towards Ukraine’s capital of Kyiv since yesterday, though the Kremlin has increased its strikes on the city, a senior defense …




thehill.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2022)

seems like putin is trying to pound them into copulation, and it's not work......so Putin is getting more frustrated by the minute, with him losing money, and Russia itself losing money too.....make me wonder what that March 6th thing is....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2022)

and since you not using this, we'll take this too


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 2, 2022)

anonymous found these docs:

Leaked document from Russian troops showing war against Ukraine was approved on 18th January, and initial plan to seize Ukraine starting 20th Feb to 06th March


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> There are some interesting names on this flyer for a "Peace Rally". It seems the Labour Party has some potato heads in their midst too. "Britain playing a provocative role"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brain got stuck at Kate Hudson.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> So you see the majority of home owners converting their homes to heat pumps just because it is a good idea? Without the government paying for it (and ultimately the taxpayer), it ain't going to happen. Also where are all these heat pumps going to come from? Where is the electricity and the infastructure going to come from? People do not realize the amount of energy we use.


newer heat pumps can operate at 100% efficiency down to 5 F then they start to drop quickly, becoming totally ineffective at about -15 F, so they wouldn't be a good choice for anywhere that has regular periods where it gets that cold. i'm not sure how the line arches, but going from 100% efficiency down to 20% or less at -15 is a pretty steep gradient


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> So you see the majority of home owners converting their homes to heat pumps just because it is a good idea? Without the government paying for it (and ultimately the taxpayer), it ain't going to happen. Also where are all these heat pumps going to come from? Where is the electricity and the infastructure going to come from? People do not realize the amount of energy we use.


Your right. The heat pump is a great add on, although heat pumps will not handle the total heat load on conventional existing builds nor the power required to add supplemental electric heat. Lots of logistics and money involved with off carbon .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> seems like putin is trying to pound them into copulation, and it's not work......so Putin is getting more frustrated by the minute, with him losing money, and Russia itself losing money too.....make me wonder what that March 6th thing is....


I now understand why Zelinskiy and the government stayed in Kyiv and baited Vlad, I believe they were advised to by NATO, at least for now. Kyiv is a major historic, cultural and religious site for Slavic peoples, it's reduction to rubble will go over like a turd in the punch bowl in Russia. By tying down Vlad's demoralized army in the east of the country, he has left the entire western part exposed to NATO help and support. Vlad's horrific attack on the cities will do him little good and much harm, urban warfare is notorious for soaking up troops and inflicting heavy casualties. Kyiv might hold out for months if surrounded and I don't think the ring around it is that tight and could be easily broken in places.

The Ukrainians will have the entire western half of the country and NATO will supply, support and train from eastern Poland. Belarus is politically weak and propped up by Russian troops, they've recently been hit with the same sanctions as Russia and the restless population ain't gonna be happy. Belarus is at the back of a major line of advance into Ukraine's capitol. Belarus could go like Ukraine too, they see Russian weakness, Ukrainian courage and might seize the moment.


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

Sativied said:


> What it means is it’s reduced cheaper to a self-imposed milestone, it does not mean it is reduced sooner to the required point. On the contrary, cause the problem with temporary solutions is they tend to get a more permanent character. Buildings switching to natural gas now won’t replace it for several decades, aside from destroying capital that could have been used for real solutions to a serious problem. The fact it takes long is a good reason to start yesterday, not to delay it any longer, not to replace dirty with less dirty but with clean. 10% of homes in NL no longer have a gas connection. Increasing fast cause since 2018 new houses are no longer allowed to connect to gas and many are replacing it for an average of 30k euros per home.
> 
> Not sure what dog you have in this fight, but maybe this will refute any more irrational arguments beforehand:
> 
> ...


The dog I have in the fight is that I spent ten years on large HVAC systems, I live in an area that uses hydro generated electricity which we also export. Even with our excess capacity I can not see our electrical supply able to cover all our electrical needs I would love to see everything converted to renewables but I do not see the world having the capacity to do it. In the meantime the longer the amount of carbon we put up in the air the greater the effort needed later (where later is soon upon us). 

I am for hitting the low hanging fruit as soon as possible to limit the greater effort needed later. I understand your point that it is better to go green in one jump, I just do not see it happening. So rather than keep coal fired plants open spewing carbon up in the air I would rather see them converted to natural gas. It means Putin does have power over Europe but in the global scheme of things it might be the lesser of evils if the thoughts are true about how serious the global warming threat is. Once the glaciers and polar ice melts there is no putting the genie back in the bottle. We may see Putin as an annoyance compared to the world we may find ourselves in.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> anonymous found these docs:
> 
> Leaked document from Russian troops showing war against Ukraine was approved on 18th January, and initial plan to seize Ukraine starting 20th Feb to 06th March


Smoking gun for sanctions and such


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> newer heat pumps can operate at 100% efficiency down to 5 F then they start to drop quickly, becoming totally ineffective at about -15 F, so they wouldn't be a good choice for anywhere that has regular periods where it gets that cold. i'm not sure how the line arches, but going from 100% efficiency down to 20% or less at -15 is a pretty steep gradient


 There are different types. Some don’t rely on ambient air but water or ground heat so outdoor air has no effect other than increased heat load. Also compared to electric heat (100% efficient ) they actually surpass 100% with COP’s of 2.5ish (some) at 5F but the biggest hurdle as I said is they still require supplemental heat which requires bigger services to building most times. They are very popular here but rarely do we get below 5F and average 20ish. There needs to be rebates provided to spur growth or triple natural gas prices.


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Your right. The heat pump is a great add on, although heat pumps will not handle the total heat load on conventional existing builds nor the power required to add supplemental electric heat. Lots of logistics and money involved with off carbon .


Another thing is automotive. They say that temperature is not a problem in battery life as far as delivering energy, the thing that sucks a lot of energy is heating the car interior. Not a big problem in some areas, it is a mild -13 C here today. Was -25 to -30 C last week. Also we have greater distances to travel than in places like Europe.


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald just threw Vald under the bus, I wonder how that will work out? His base were moved by the images on TV of white Christians with guns and guts fighting for liberty. This resonates deeply with the base and he's got to do a 180 and fuck Vlad, or try to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fake news


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Your right. The heat pump is a great add on, although heat pumps will not handle the total heat load on conventional existing builds nor the power required to add supplemental electric heat. Lots of logistics and money involved with off carbon .


Heat pumps are more efficient and a better option if transitioning away from gas heat. I figure there will be massive government subsidies to convert and heat pumps can do the job for 90% of their winters. If this goes on, there will also be a massive infrastructure program to use tanker LNG and Danish gas as an alternative. In the beginning a robust green new grid with energy storage might not be so green, but it will improve over a decade. Europe is better suited to the green new grid too, EV's are more practical there and trains are run by electricity now. Heat pumps can also take advantage of geothermal heat or latent heat in the soil below the frost line, this boosts efficiency significantly, also insulation programs and upgrades etc.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Another thing is automotive. They say that temperature is not a problem in battery life as far as delivering energy, the thing that sucks a lot of energy is heating the car interior. Not a big problem in some areas, it is a mild -13 C here today. Was -25 to -30 C last week. Also we have greater distances to travel than in places like Europe.


The only sort of car heater I’ve seen scavenges exhaust heat. Are you describing a supplemental electric heat source?


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The only sort of car heater I’ve seen scavenges exhaust heat. Are you describing a supplemental electric heat source?


Yes. The manufacturers are saying they have efficiency up to the point where there is not enough heat coming off the motor and that electric heaters are needed. I can see heated seats helping out some but you still need to keep the windows free of frost.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Heat pumps are more efficient and a better option if transitioning away from gas heat. I figure there will be massive government subsidies to convert and heat pumps can do the job for 90% of their winters. If this goes on, there will also be a massive infrastructure program to use tanker LNG and Danish gas as an alternative. In the beginning a robust green new grid with energy storage might not be so green, but it will improve over a decade. Europe is better suited to the green new grid too, EV's are more practical there and trains are run by electricity now. Heat pumps can also take advantage of geothermal heat or latent heat in the soil below the frost line, this boosts efficiency significantly, also insulation programs and upgrades etc.


That’s what I said lol. The largest residential HP (air source) is around 60,000 btu’s so yes most of the heat load. Unless it’s a modulating they have to be sized for cooling and the heat output is a bonus. Like I said, lots of logistical issues. I have a ductless and baseboard o!) and switched from wood to pellets 2 years ago. Soon to switch back to wood when I retire. I get up lots now so can load the fire  lol.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5094900


here everyone did what they could for helping ukraine, from donating blood to people giving their hotels for the refugees. There are camping tents at the border with hot food, tea, clothes, everything they need and from there they are taken to a hotel, a person that puts their house at disposal, whatever a warm and cozy place is found for everyone.The medium wage here is like $500 and only the rent is 300 for a bedroom apartment(one living room one bedroom), a piece of cheese like 5 bucks and a chicken $10. I work in pr and advertising and the wage for a junior(in my case 22 yo amd master’s degree)in copywriting or creative is 800 maximum. In Ukraine the life is the same as here, especially after urss and communism, but how could we not help them even though we were threatened not to help, we don’t really have an army to help with but…
But a lot of people on this planet only know us for gipsies and thefts, like only gipsies and romainians steal in this world) i was at harrods in london and one old man asked me if i was russian(haha) because i’m pale and blone, i said no i’m romainain and he was like YOU’RE TOO WHITE TO BE ROMAINAN and i was like bro wtf
Just got home, did something change?


----------



## Sativied (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> The dog I have in the fight is that I spent ten years on large HVAC systems, I live in an area that uses hydro generated electricity which we also export. Even with our excess capacity I can not see our electrical supply able to cover all our electrical needs I would love to see everything converted to renewables but I do not see the world having the capacity to do it. In the meantime the longer the amount of carbon we put up in the air the greater the effort needed later (where later is soon upon us).
> 
> I am for hitting the low hanging fruit as soon as possible to limit the greater effort needed later. I understand your point that it is better to go green in one jump, I just do not see it happening. So rather than keep coal fired plants open spewing carbon up in the air I would rather see them converted to natural gas. It means Putin does have power over Europe but in the global scheme of things it might be the lesser of evils if the thoughts are true about how serious the global warming threat is. Once the glaciers and polar ice melts there is no putting the genie back in the bottle. We may see Putin as an annoyance compared to the world we may find ourselves in.


I liked not cause I agree but with that I can at least agree to disagree. I’m far more optimistic of, if anyone, Germany’s ability to make very drastic changes, and pretty sure they will too. 2 days ago: 








Germany to speed renewables push due to Ukraine crisis


Germany aims to speed up wind and solar energy projects, the economy ministry said on Monday, as the war in Ukraine underscores the need to reduce reliance on Russian gas.




www.reuters.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> here everyone did what they could for helping ukraine, from donating blood to people giving their hotels for the refugees. There are camping tents at the border with hot food, tea, clothes, everything they need and from there they are taken to a hotel, a person that puts their house at disposal, whatever a warm and cozy place is found for everyone.The medium wage here is like $500 and only the rent is 300 for a bedroom apartment(one living room one bedroom), a piece of cheese like 5 bucks and a chicken $10. I work in pr and advertising and the wage for a junior(in my case 22 yo amd master’s degree)in copywriting or creative is 800 maximum. In Ukraine the life is the same as here, especially after urss and communism, but how could we not help them even though we were threatened not to help, we don’t really have an army to help with but…
> But a lot of people on this planet only know us for gipsies and thefts, like only gipsies and romainians steal in this world) i was at harrods in london and one old man asked me if i was russian(haha) because i’m pale and blone, i said no i’m romainain and he was like YOU’RE TOO WHITE TO BE ROMAINAN and i was like bro wtf
> Just got home, did something change?


yeah a few Ukrainians have some new toys, and from the looks of it, they've also got something that looks like attack plans of some sort.....they published by the Ukrainian Defense and Anonymous too...


----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Sativied (Mar 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> newer heat pumps can operate at 100% efficiency down to 5 F then they start to drop quickly, becoming totally ineffective at about -15 F, so they wouldn't be a good choice for anywhere that has regular periods where it gets that cold. i'm not sure how the line arches, but going from 100% efficiency down to 20% or less at -15 is a pretty steep gradient


Heat pumps, solar boilers (sometimes connected to floor heating), and regular solar panels, in combination with proper insulation is what 700k gas-free homes in NL (10% if total) use. New building regulations go so far you can almost passively keep it warm enough 90% of the year. It’s a lot more difficult for certain industries. All those greenhouses use gas too for heating.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

*Is Ukraine losing the war? See former CIA director's answer*





Former CIA director and retired US Army Gen. David Petraeus explains what factors could lead to Russia losing the war in Ukraine.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 2, 2022)

My phone died 2 hours ago and i missed a lot of things. Even here a helicopter with military crashed near Cogealac(very close to the black sea and the ukrainan border), and then another one went to save the soldiers and crashed too!!! There were explosions recorded but we “hope” there was some munition that exploded, hopefully. There are pretty bad weather conditions but not bad enough for a crash so it’s pretty strange. There are verifications undergoing…5 dead


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Mar 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I read a study that showed although individuals would oftentimes be wrong, collective decisions (voting in elections) were much more likely to be right. It was a while ago. I don't know if I can find a link to it but I'll look. How certain are you that you are right and the majority is wrong?


I no know. I just cant deal with the possibility of four more years of this coalition scum.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> My phone died 2 hours ago and i missed a lot of things. Even here a helicopter with military crashed near Cogealac(very close to the black sea and the ukrainan border), and then another one went to save the soldiers and crashed too!!! There were explosions recorded but we “hope” there was some munition that exploded, hopefully. There are pretty bad weather conditions but not bad enough for a crash so it’s pretty strange. There are verifications undergoing…5 dead


Stingers are pouring in, they make helicopters crash too...


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Heat pumps, solar boilers (sometimes connected to floor heating), and regular solar panels, in combination with proper insulation is what 700k gas-free homes in NL (10% if total) use. New building regulations go so far you can almost passively keep it warm enough 90% of the year. It’s a lot more difficult for certain industries. All those greenhouses use gas too for heating.


"The average high temperatures are *between 20°C (68°F) and 25°C (77°F) during the summer*. Few days cross 29.4°C (84.9°F), mostly in the southeast. Winters are cold but remain mostly above freezing. The average low temperatures are between 0°C (32°F) and 4.4°C (39.9°F) during the cold season."

Fairly mild, but living on the ocean can do that for you.


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Stingers are pouring in, they make helicopters crash too...


But the Russians are attempting to cut off resupplies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> My phone died 2 hours ago and i missed a lot of things. Even here a helicopter with military crashed near Cogealac(very close to the black sea and the ukrainan border), and then another one went to save the soldiers and crashed too!!! There were explosions recorded but we “hope” there was some munition that exploded, hopefully. There are pretty bad weather conditions but not bad enough for a crash so it’s pretty strange. There are verifications undergoing…5 dead


You might see more action, they will need to secure the western half of the country from the south and north, the new stingers and antitank weapons will be concentrated there along with other weapons systems NATO will provide.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> But the Russians are attempting to cut off resupplies.


That will be key, holding western Ukraine, Vlad blundered bigly with a multiple axis of attack on the eastern cities and capitol, he should have focused along the Polish Ukraine border. I also don't think his back in Belarus is very secure either the place could explode into revolution any day. They have been sanctioned like Russia and the regime is propped up by demoralized Russia troops who've recently had an effective 50% pay cut, as have his own cops and army.


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

*Sweden Accuses Russia of Airspace Violation*
Sweden says four Russian fighter jets violated its airspace over the Baltic Sea on Wednesday.

The four aircraft — two SU-27 and two SU-24 fighters — flew briefly over Swedish airspace east of the island of Gotland, according to a statement from the Swedish Armed Forces.

“In light of the current situation we are very concerned about the incident,” Swedish Air Force chief Carl-Johan Edstrom said. “This is unprofessional and irresponsible behavior from the Russian side.”

Swedish fighter jets were scrambled and took photos of the Russian jets, the statement said.

“This shows that our readiness is good. We were in place to secure the territorial integrity and Swedish borders,” Edstrom said. “We have total control of the situation.”








Sweden Accuses Russia of Airspace Violation


Sweden says four Russian fighter jets violated its airspace over the Baltic Sea on Wednesday.The four aircraft - two SU-27 and two SU-24 fighters - flew briefly over Swedish airspace east of the island of Gotland, according to a statement from the Swedish Armed Forces."In...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

What this guy and the retired generals don't mention are the efforts to secure the western half of the country while the cities are sacrificed in the east. They also don't mention what is happening in eastern Poland to support the Ukrainians. Urban warfare is horrific, but it soaks up a lot of troops and causes a lot of casualties among them, Cities with determined fighters in the rubble can hold out for months. All the time the combat power of fresh well equipped Ukrainian forces in the west will increase.

Ukrainians trained and well equipped are highly motivated troops, unlike the demoralized Russian conscript army with insecure supply lines that are under constant partisan attack. They will need a lot of troops to take the cities and they had better be well motivated, urban warfare is more Hellish than most. They will need to be feed and supplied and they will need lot's of troops strung out along the supply routes to do this.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ignatius: ‘The Plucky Ukraine That We’re Growing To Love Is Going To Be Crushed In Coming Days’*


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

Thread by @janedvidek on Thread Reader App


@janedvidek: I work in the aviation sector, and I can tell you that for all intents and purposes Russian aviation has - at best - about three weeks before it’s show over. One aspect is the...




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

*West Freezes $1 Trillion in Russian Assets*








West Freezes $1 Trillion in Russian Assets


The United States and other Western countries have embarked on an economic war against Russia as a result of President Vladimir Putin's attack on Ukraine.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Thread by @janedvidek on Thread Reader App
> 
> 
> @janedvidek: I work in the aviation sector, and I can tell you that for all intents and purposes Russian aviation has - at best - about three weeks before it’s show over. One aspect is the...
> ...


This shit has momentum and even if Vlad ate a bullet tomorrow, much damage has been already done. In today's Russia Vlad might have trouble avoiding assassination or being tossed out of power in a palace coup. Many dreams have been destroyed and in a month things will really bite for the average Russian as inflation goes nuts. I don't think too many people can survive that kind of thing, the destruction of the nation because of one man's stupid dream and sore asshole about how history turned out in 1989. Hitler could, but he had a cult like paramilitary party organization and eventually the SS, Vlad doesn't have that kind of control.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Russian Missteps Open Door for Biden to Wage Secret Drone War in Ukraine


"Biden's statement about no U.S. service members in Ukraine opens the door wide to covert drones as well as CIA paramilitary in the country," a former senior U.S. intelligence officer told Newsweek.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 2, 2022)

I don’t know if it’s already been discussed so sorry if i spam but what it’s your opinion on this statement
“Our submarines are capable of launching over 500 nuclear warheads, which guarantees the destruction of the U.S. and all NATO countries,” Kiselyov said on his weekly program, “Vesti Nedeli.”
“Why do we need a world if Russia is not in it?”
Kiselyov’s comments came hours after Putin announced he was placing Russia’s nuclear deterrence forces on “high alert,” citing“aggressive statements” and economic sanctions imposed on Moscow by NATO.
It is only for intimidation or it can go down to this? I’m afraid that putin at this point would prefer to end it like this even if it will kill himself and be like see i did it im putin the shit than to end it how it is and support consequences. I’m praying i’m wrong


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

LOL










Russian-born entrepreneur offers $1 million bounty for Putin's arrest


WASHINGTON (TND) — A $1 million bounty has been placed on Russian President Vladimir Putin by entrepreneur Alex Konanykhin after the invasion of Ukraine. Konanykhin posted the bounty on his social media accounts, including LinkedIn. I promise to pay $1,000,000 to the officer(s) who, complying...




mynbc15.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Stingers have improved since the 1980's


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

Ukraine’s intelligence says Putin might consider imposing martial law in Russia on March 4.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I don’t know if it’s already been discussed so sorry if i spam but what it’s your opinion on this statement
> “Our submarines are capable of launching over 500 nuclear warheads, which guarantees the destruction of the U.S. and all NATO countries,” Kiselyov said on his weekly program, “Vesti Nedeli.”
> “Why do we need a world if Russia is not in it?”
> Kiselyov’s comments came hours after Putin announced he was placing Russia’s nuclear deterrence forces on “high alert,” citing“aggressive statements” and economic sanctions imposed on Moscow by NATO.
> It is only for intimidation or it can go down to this? I’m afraid that putin at this point would prefer to end it like this even if it will kill himself and be like see i did it im putin the shit than to end it how it is and support consequences. I’m praying i’m wrong


500 warheads are a considerable number. But the plain fact is the concept of nuclear eradication of entire regions has not been put to the test, so we don’t know. I’m ok with the idea never being tested.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499144187190693898


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5094998


“the man in the boat”


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Russian Missteps Open Door for Biden to Wage Secret Drone War in Ukraine
> 
> 
> "Biden's statement about no U.S. service members in Ukraine opens the door wide to covert drones as well as CIA paramilitary in the country," a former senior U.S. intelligence officer told Newsweek.
> ...


"And U.S. officials, to whom _Newsweek_ reached out for comment, say "such a program is not under active consideration." "
RIIGGGHHTT, not under active consideration...


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5094998


I want the little one.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Russian Missteps Open Door for Biden to Wage Secret Drone War in Ukraine
> 
> 
> "Biden's statement about no U.S. service members in Ukraine opens the door wide to covert drones as well as CIA paramilitary in the country," a former senior U.S. intelligence officer told Newsweek.
> ...


that could be interesting.....


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> There are some interesting names on this flyer for a "Peace Rally". It seems the Labour Party has some potato heads in their midst too. "Britain playing a provocative role"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No everyone on that list is Putin’s bitch. Like I said, pondlife
Edit: Tariq Ali, omfg are we back in the 80’s


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I don’t know if it’s already been discussed so sorry if i spam but what it’s your opinion on this statement
> “Our submarines are capable of launching over 500 nuclear warheads, which guarantees the destruction of the U.S. and all NATO countries,” Kiselyov said on his weekly program, “Vesti Nedeli.”
> “Why do we need a world if Russia is not in it?”
> Kiselyov’s comments came hours after Putin announced he was placing Russia’s nuclear deterrence forces on “high alert,” citing“aggressive statements” and economic sanctions imposed on Moscow by NATO.
> It is only for intimidation or it can go down to this? I’m afraid that putin at this point would prefer to end it like this even if it will kill himself and be like see i did it im putin the shit than to end it how it is and support consequences. I’m praying i’m wrong


they may be capable of starting to launch missiles, but half the world can track their attack subs, easily.. and there are sub killer attack subs trailing their's...if they go into anything like a full launch cycle, especially now, with all those service people on edge, just waiting for a reason...there are going to be a lot of russian sarcophagi slowly rotting in the ocaen, with mostly full payloads of warheads.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I don’t know if it’s already been discussed so sorry if i spam but what it’s your opinion on this statement
> “Our submarines are capable of launching over 500 nuclear warheads, which guarantees the destruction of the U.S. and all NATO countries,” Kiselyov said on his weekly program, “Vesti Nedeli.”
> “Why do we need a world if Russia is not in it?”
> Kiselyov’s comments came hours after Putin announced he was placing Russia’s nuclear deterrence forces on “high alert,” citing“aggressive statements” and economic sanctions imposed on Moscow by NATO.
> It is only for intimidation or it can go down to this? I’m afraid that putin at this point would prefer to end it like this even if it will kill himself and be like see i did it im putin the shit than to end it how it is and support consequences. I’m praying i’m wrong


Russia has about 500 warheads at sea in subs, however, we have had the worlds oceans literally wired for sound since the 60s and we know where every one is. Each one is picked up by at least two attack subs who shadow it within attack range, this does not count the European navies who also have excellent diesel powered subs whose mission is to track these subs. That also doesn't count the surface and air antisubmarine forces either. Everybody is networked together inside NATO.

Unlike the Russians, each American boomer sub can destroy every Russian population center of over 100K and depopulate Russia down to 16 million radiation sickened souls. The Americans have several of these and almost all are at sea now, the UK has them too, as do the French. This does not count the nuclear armed cruise missiles either, the Russians don't know where our subs are and they are guarded by escorting attack subs. Then there is the land based ICBM force of the US UK and France...

The Russian military know this as does the security services and they have families and children and know the west is no threat to Russia these days. Mad Vlad the invader might have to go.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Russia has about 500 warheads at sea in subs, however, we have had the worlds oceans literally wired for sound since the 60s and we know where every one is. Each one is picked up by at least two attack subs who shadow it within attack range, this does not count the European navies who also have excellent diesel powered subs whose mission is to track these subs. That also doesn't count the surface and air antisubmarine forces either. Everybody is networked together inside NATO.
> 
> Unlike the Russians, each American boomer sub can destroy every Russian population center of over 100K and depopulate Russia down to 16 million radiation sickened souls. The Americans have several of these and almost all are at sea now, the UK has them too, as do the French. This does not count the nuclear armed cruise missiles either, the Russians don't know where our subs are and they are guarded by escorting attack subs. Then there is the land based ICBM force of the US UK and France...
> 
> The Russian military know this as does the security services and they have families and children and know the west is no threat to Russia these days. Mad Vlad the invader might have to go.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


>


This one is (cough)







but this one is (cough cough great racking cough)


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 2, 2022)

Have you seen this?? The latest magazine


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

The world bank has stopped all projects in Russia and Belarus. We need to give Belarus and Chechnya the same sanctions that Russia got.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "And U.S. officials, to whom _Newsweek_ reached out for comment, say "such a program is not under active consideration." "
> RIIGGGHHTT, not under active consideration...
> View attachment 5094999


We will hear little of what we are doing to help, at least for now, the glory will go to the Ukrainians, as it should and will make Vlad's public humiliation more intense. Other former republics surrounding Russia might get ideas because of Russian military weakness and being tied down in Ukraine, courage is also highly contagious, Belarus appears to be a weak sister to me, a deeply unpopular régime propped up by demoralized conscript Russian Troops, Belarus got sanctioned too and political control is tenuous there already. Belarus is also at Vlad's back in the thrust on Kyiv and if they started fire bombing supply convoys there...


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> here everyone did what they could for helping ukraine, from donating blood to people giving their hotels for the refugees. There are camping tents at the border with hot food, tea, clothes, everything they need and from there they are taken to a hotel, a person that puts their house at disposal, whatever a warm and cozy place is found for everyone.The medium wage here is like $500 and only the rent is 300 for a bedroom apartment(one living room one bedroom), a piece of cheese like 5 bucks and a chicken $10. I work in pr and advertising and the wage for a junior(in my case 22 yo amd master’s degree)in copywriting or creative is 800 maximum. In Ukraine the life is the same as here, especially after urss and communism, but how could we not help them even though we were threatened not to help, we don’t really have an army to help with but…
> But a lot of people on this planet only know us for gipsies and thefts, like only gipsies and romainians steal in this world) i was at harrods in london and one old man asked me if i was russian(haha) because i’m pale and blone, i said no i’m romainain and he was like YOU’RE TOO WHITE TO BE ROMAINAN and i was like bro wtf
> Just got home, did something change?


Tupac; Changes.

Racists everywhere, hate filled arseholes whose only manly boast is the size of the massacre of innocents they create, their filthy progeny safe in underground cities of excessive luxury hidden in the mountains beyond sight but not reproach.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

US has delivered hundreds of Stinger anti-aircraft missiles to Ukraine for the first time over the last few days, including over 200 on Monday


----------



## injinji (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Appears to be genuine and it's an indicator of how much shit Vlad is in now. He made a major strategic blunder and should have concentrated forces to cut off western Ukraine, Capitols don't mean much in war these days, they can be moved to wherever they hold territory. NATO is going all in and eastern Poland will become a vast military camp focused on training, equipping and supplying the Ukrainian army, we can't go in but our weapons and training can.


Has anyone seen this? I was going to post it this morning, but ran out of time.

State media put out a story that had been written before the start of the operation declaring victory. They forgot to postpone it when things didn't go as planned.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

How's this for a message from NATO: Any Russian soldier who defects to the west or surrenders to the Ukrainians will be offer asylum in the west, paroled and paid (in the traditional military sense). I wonder how many hungry conscripts between a rock and a hard place will take them up on it? Once mad Vlad is gone they can go back home if they want or emigrate to the west. 

The details of the offer can be spelled out on the leaflets distributed to the Ukrainians and of course it will be online too. The back is a right of free passage to the west (unarmed) and a promise of good treatment until they get to the west. It would be a major humiliation to Putin all these young lads on parole in western Europe, being tourists and checking into police stations every now and again. Most are 19 year old conscripts and they can also call their mothers who will be worried about them.


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

injinji said:


> Has anyone seen this? I was going to post it this morning, but ran out of time.
> 
> State media put out a story that had been written before the start of the operation declaring victory. They forgot to postpone it when things didn't go as planned.


I posted it back a while.


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How's this for a message from NATO: Any Russian soldier who defects to the west or surrenders to the Ukrainians will be offer asylum in the west, paroled and paid (in the traditional military sense). I wonder how many hungry conscripts between a rock and a hard place will take them up on it? Once mad Vlad is gone they can go back home if they want or emigrate to the west.


They are going to believe it when we have not resettled the Afghans we should have?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How's this for a message from NATO: Any Russian soldier who defects to the west or surrenders to the Ukrainians will be offer asylum in the west, paroled and paid (in the traditional military sense). I wonder how many hungry conscripts between a rock and a hard place will take them up on it? Once mad Vlad is gone they can go back home if they want or emigrate to the west.


if they do, make sure they have a front seat in front of the ICC, camera testimony


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 2, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> unknown0repo1gxng on TikTok
> 
> 
> #fy #fypシ #ukraine #russia #fypage #us #uk
> ...


This video is f'ing up when I'm looking at it !


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How's this for a message from NATO: Any Russian soldier who defects to the west or surrenders to the Ukrainians will be offer asylum in the west, paroled and paid (in the traditional military sense). I wonder how many hungry conscripts between a rock and a hard place will take them up on it? Once mad Vlad is gone they can go back home if they want or emigrate to the west.


It’s likely that many will defect when they realise Putin is killing kids but it probably won’t make any difference as Vlad has bigger targets in mind. He has few troops but many nukes.
I knew it wouldn’t take long to get to: glass every Russian city as @Roger A. Shrubber implied


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

The UN vote on Russia attack on Ukraine. Green voted for the resolution, red against, yellow abstaining. 







A different view.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> They are going to believe it when we have not resettled the Afghans we should have?


Hey these 19 year old boys aren't Afghans, they are young white Christian males, the usual resistance to immigration and refugees will be largely silent in Europe and America. I don't think many will end up staying anyway, I don't think Vlad is going to survive this, then they will go home. This gets them out of the war, is great PR and humiliates Vlad. Particularly when others online see them living the good life in the west while waiting out the war. Every weapon they give up goes to a Ukrainian.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> The UN vote on Russia attack on Ukraine. Green voted for the resolution, red against, yellow abstaining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?Eritrea


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> ?Eritrea


*Eritrea Seeks to Evade Sanctions Through Russia, China Alliances*
Mere weeks after the January 05, 2022, engagement that took place with Chinese State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi, who commiserated with Eritrean President Isaias Afwerki about international sanction against his government, on February 07, 2022, Isais has met with Russian President Vladimir Putin’s Special Presidential Envoy for the Middle East and African countries, Mikhail Bogdanov, who is also Deputy Foreign Minister. There were few details concerning the substance of this Eritrea-Russia meeting, but it was reported that the parties decried “external interferences and illicit sanctions,”. The Eritrean Research Institute for Policy and Strategy (ERIPS) believes these alliances with China and now Russia will not benefit the Eritrean people, countries in the region or American interests.

In an executive order issued in September 2021, President Biden warned of sanctions against parties involved in the fighting in Ethiopia and the Treasury Department has levied sanctions against the Eritrean Defense Forces and the People’s Front for Democracy and Justice (PFDJ) stating “Eritrea’s destabilizing presence in Ethiopia is prolonging the conflict, posing a significant obstacle to a cessation of hostilities, and threatening the integrity of the Ethiopian state,”. The Eritrean regime’s attempt to evade the sanctions seems to be taking a sharp turn for the worse.

It is well known that the regime of Isaias Afwerki has consistently sought the friendship and support of authoritarian regimes, such as the Middle Eastern countries to hold onto power and to extend his influence with military adventures in neighboring countries. President Afwerki has now signed a new strategic but uneven relationship with the People’s Republic of China, and is working on one with Russia as well, undoubtedly as leverage to evade the sanctions and to take advantage of the rapidly deteriorating situation in the region where the Eritrean people’s, regional and American national interests are at stake.

With the potential of establishing political and military relationship with Russia, it appears that the Eritrean government is intent on expanding its military adventurism in Tigray and elsewhere in East Africa. This regime is known for instigating conflicts with neighboring countries (Sudan, Ethiopia, Djibouti, and Yemen) since the early 1990s. The Isaias regime has regularly supported armed opposition groups against governments with disputes, including the militant Islamist al-Shabaab in Somalia, and these wars have led to the unnecessary loss of lives and instability of the region. The addition of heavy Russian weaponry will only exacerbate an already tense relationship between Eritrea and its neighbors. Absent an arms embargo on Eritrea and Ethiopia, the situation will only worsen, incurring an even greater humanitarian crisis and political instability in the region.

As part of Russia’s grand strategy of establishing political, economic, and military relationships with many African nations, Moscow has increased its activities in the African arms market. “Arms sales are a central element of Russia’s foreign policy and are closely controlled by the government to advance economic and strategic objectives. Russian arms sales provide an important source of hard currency, promote Russia’s defense and political relations with other countries, and support important domestic industries,” stated a 2021 report by the Congressional Research Service. According to the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI), as of 2020, Russia accounts for 49% of arms imports to Africa. The National Interest magazine also reported that Russia has sold arms to at least twenty-one African states, including such weapons as T-90SA main battle tanks (MBT’s), modernized BMPT-72 Terminator 2 infantry fighting vehicles, Su-34 strike fighters and Su-35 air superiority jets. As of July 2021, Rosoboronexport, the Russian state-tun arms exporting company, had signed over a dozen deals worth billions of dollars for the supply of Russian military products.

According to Center for International and Security Studies at Maryland, through Russian support of Libyan warlord Khalifa Haftar with snipers, Mig-29 and Su-24 fighter jets, SA-22 surface-to-air missile, anti-aircraft systems, hundreds of flights delivering military logistics since 2019 and an estimated 1,200 Russian mercenaries from the Wagner Group, Russia is managing to carve out a region bordering NATO’s southern flank. This could well be a preview of what is in store for the Greater Horn of Africa through the Eritrea-Russia alliance.

“Libya provides a vignette of how Russia pursues its strategic goals in Africa: expanding geopolitical influence through low-cost ventures that hold economic windfalls for Moscow and President Vladimir Putin’s close associates. In this way, Russia’s strategy in Africa is both opportunistic and calculating. It is opportunistic in that it is willing to take risks and quickly deploy mercenary forces to crisis contexts when the opening presents itself, similar to what Moscow did in Syria. It is calculating in that it aims to expand Russia’s power projection including over strategic chokeholds in the eastern Mediterranean and Suez Canal that could affect NATO force deployments in times of crisis,” stated an article by the George C. Marshall Center.

As ERIPS has stated earlier, it is critical for the U.S. administration and policymakers across the political spectrum to give particular attention to China’s economic, political, and military influence in Africa and particularly to the strategic nations in the Red Sea trade route. Eritrea has two ports: Massawa and Assab. China has a strategy seeking control of ports around the world, and these Red Sea ports are especially critical for the world economy. However, Russian interest in Africa also includes expanding geopolitical influences, weakening global democracies, holding strategic maritime chokeholds, and meeting its dire need for hard currency.

Despite claims to uphold and respect democracy, freedom, justice, and fairness, countries such as China, Russia and Eritrea are among world’s worst human rights violators. Having China and now Russia as strategic partners enables the Afwerki regime to access not only Russia’s voluminous supplies of military hardware and equipment, but also Chinese IT for intelligence and security, military technology, and weaponry. Thus, in ERIPS’ view, these alliances are solely aimed to strengthen the regime’s grip onto power and continue to cause pain and suffering on the Eritrean people. Moreover, these agreements are designed to allow the Eritrean regime to withstand sanctions and carry on with impunity its belligerence in the ongoing Ethiopian civil war that is destabilizing the Horn of Africa.


https://eritreahub.org/eritrea-seeks-to-evade-sanctions-through-russia-china-alliances


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499126022549217281
this is disgusting, meanwhile ukrainians are giving russians food and a chance to live(edit: this putin snitzel kissers are disgusting, not the amazing lady, and i don’t want to say russians are disgusting because a lot of them are normal rational people)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

zeddd said:


> It’s likely that many will defect when they realise Putin is killing kids but it probably won’t make any difference as Vlad has bigger targets in mind. He has few troops but many nukes.
> I knew it wouldn’t take long to get to: glass every Russian city as @Roger A. Shrubber implied


I sure as shit hope not, they've got Vlad by the balls and Belarus could be the next domino to fall, it's deeply unpopular government is propped up by demoralize conscript Russian soldiers. It is at the back of Vlad's line of advance on Kyiv and could explode in revolution, sanctions hit there too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

zeddd said:


> It’s likely that many will defect when they realise Putin is killing kids but it probably won’t make any difference as Vlad has bigger targets in mind. He has few troops but many nukes.
> I knew it wouldn’t take long to get to: glass every Russian city as @Roger A. Shrubber implied


Cowardice is contagious among demoralized troops, but so to is courage, courage is highly contagious.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> ?Eritrea


you saw that to.......the rest i can see, but that one.....kinda make me wonder


----------



## injinji (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Yes. The manufacturers are saying they have efficiency up to the point where there is not enough heat coming off the motor and that electric heaters are needed. I can see heated seats helping out some but you still need to keep the windows free of frost.


Our older Prius especially, when it's cold outside, the gas engine runs a whole lot, dropping your mpg.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

zeddd said:


> It’s likely that many will defect when they realise Putin is killing kids but it probably won’t make any difference as Vlad has bigger targets in mind. He has few troops but many nukes.
> I knew it wouldn’t take long to get to: glass every Russian city as @Roger A. Shrubber implied


The longer this goes on, the more likely a single bullet in Moscow will end it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> They are going to believe it when we have not resettled the Afghans we should have?


We can say we are doing it to save the lives of captured Russian soldiers from reprisal by Ukrainians, who a real pissed and agreed to this, etc.


----------



## injinji (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> I posted it back a while.


Thank you. There are too many pages for me to read them all.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The longer this goes on, the more likely a single bullet in Moscow will end it.


You are living in an analog world where somehow distance to target matters. 
this isn’t 1940


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 2, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> unknown0repo1gxng on TikTok
> 
> 
> #fy #fypシ #ukraine #russia #fypage #us #uk
> ...


This video is working or me, it did when I posted it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How's this for a message from NATO: Any Russian soldier who defects to the west or surrenders to the Ukrainians will be offer asylum in the west, paroled and paid (in the traditional military sense). I wonder how many hungry conscripts between a rock and a hard place will take them up on it? Once mad Vlad is gone they can go back home if they want or emigrate to the west.
> 
> The details of the offer can be spelled out on the leaflets distributed to the Ukrainians and of course it will be online too. The back is a right of free passage to the west (unarmed) and a promise of good treatment until they get to the west. It would be a major humiliation to Putin all these young lads on parole in western Europe, being tourists and checking into police stations every now and again. Most are 19 year old conscripts and they can also call their mothers who will be worried about them.


i like it but is that something you heard, or your own idea?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

I wouldn't want to be a Russian flying a helicopter or giving close air support in Ukraine, These things can reach up to 24,000 feet, but are usually used under 12,000 feet. Irregulars can be trained in their use in less than an hour, they can even use this video, which I imagine also comes in Ukrainian! Negating tactically air support and mobility over the battle field is important, these things in the cities make a big difference and they help blunt air attack. They recently had some supplied by NATO, but Joe just opened the flood gates, ditto for anti tank missiles. These are very good modern weapons which changed the nature of land warfare and give infantry and irregulars a lot of power on the modern battle field. The few the Ukrainians had blunted and slowed the Russian advance and the Ukrainians are now getting a Helluva lot more of them. They are nowhere near dividing up the country, or taking the cities after a week, the west of the country is not occupied and the border with Poland is open.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How To Fire A Stinger Missile • FIM-92 Stinger In Action*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i like it but is that something you heard, or your own idea?


No, it's from my sick mind I'm afraid... I have a twisted imagination.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2022)

zeddd said:


> It’s likely that many will defect when they realise Putin is killing kids but it probably won’t make any difference as Vlad has bigger targets in mind. He has few troops but many nukes.
> I knew it wouldn’t take long to get to: glass every Russian city as @Roger A. Shrubber implied


i have absolutely nothing against the common working russian people...if we can get at putin without hurting anyone, i'm for it...but i'm for whatever it takes to take putin out as a threat, forever...if that ends up requiring a tactical nuke on the kremlin, then so be it, and i'll deal with the karmic bad blood from most muscovites getting caught up in it, too


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> *Eritrea Seeks to Evade Sanctions Through Russia, China Alliances*
> Mere weeks after the January 05, 2022, engagement that took place with Chinese State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi, who commiserated with Eritrean President Isaias Afwerki about international sanction against his government, on February 07, 2022, Isais has met with Russian President Vladimir Putin’s Special Presidential Envoy for the Middle East and African countries, Mikhail Bogdanov, who is also Deputy Foreign Minister. There were few details concerning the substance of this Eritrea-Russia meeting, but it was reported that the parties decried “external interferences and illicit sanctions,”. The Eritrean Research Institute for Policy and Strategy (ERIPS) believes these alliances with China and now Russia will not benefit the Eritrean people, countries in the region or American interests.
> 
> In an executive order issued in September 2021, President Biden warned of sanctions against parties involved in the fighting in Ethiopia and the Treasury Department has levied sanctions against the Eritrean Defense Forces and the People’s Front for Democracy and Justice (PFDJ) stating “Eritrea’s destabilizing presence in Ethiopia is prolonging the conflict, posing a significant obstacle to a cessation of hostilities, and threatening the integrity of the Ethiopian state,”. The Eritrean regime’s attempt to evade the sanctions seems to be taking a sharp turn for the worse.
> ...


every one of these nations that voted no, and every one that abstained...we'll remember you...when it came time to stand up and say enough, you sat silently...the next time you cry out for help...we'll sit silently.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> every one of these nations that voted no, and every one that abstained...we'll remember you...when it came time to stand up and say enough, you sat silently...the next time you cry out for help...we'll sit silently.


It’s no good without the laugh. That hackles-raising bwahahaa.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It’s no good without the laugh. That hackles-raising bwahahaa.


you've never been the subject of my cold stare...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you've never been the subject of my cold stare...


My cold stare hardness is varsity.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey these 19 year old boys aren't Afghans, they are young white Christian males, the usual resistance to immigration and refugees will be largely silent in Europe and America. I don't think many will end up staying anyway, I don't think Vlad is going to survive this, then they will go home. This gets them out of the war, is great PR and humiliates Vlad. Particularly when others online see them living the good life in the west while waiting out the war. Every weapon they give up goes to a Ukrainian.


If that happens, Russian soldiers who defected won’t have a family to return to.


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> If that happens, Russia soldiers who defected won’t have a family to return to.


Mob tactics.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Mob tactics.


putin and his olis are fucking gangsters, did you expect any less?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Mob tactics.


What else from a mobster?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> If that happens, Russian soldiers who defected won’t have a family to return to.


We can say it is a humanitarian effort to save the lives of these kids who the Ukrainians capture, they are pissed and can't feed prisoners, going to the west would involve signing a parole contract and perhaps living in Germany or France for a spell. They would be happy and free, on European TV news too! Why they even get paid...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We can say it is a humanitarian effort to save the lives of these kids who the Ukrainians capture, they are pissed and can't feed prisoners, going to the west would involve signing a parole contract and perhaps living in Germany or France for a spell. They would be happy and free, on European TV news too! Why they even get paid...


I love my family so I wouldn’t defect.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> If that happens, Russian soldiers who defected won’t have a family to return to.


This ain't Stalin's soviet Union, Vlad will have a lot more people in the streets and bigger fish to fry soon enough, his security services, cops and army just took a massive pay cut...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I love my family so I wouldn’t defect.


They were captured, though many will defect in reality. We can make the printed offer such that it emphasizes capture and it is a practical humanitarian measure. The Ukrainians are in no shape to manage prisoners, unless they stake they poor fuckers to the rubble of their cities as shields.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 2, 2022)

I've heard some GQP types talk as if the sanctions carve-out for energy imports from Russia is a scandal and a shame. I don't think those critics understand what sanctions are supposed to do. Objectives are many but the main one is to degrade Russia's ability to wage war in the 21st century. Constraints on sanctions are also many but two stand out: keep economic recovery from the pandemic on track and don't hurt the little guys in Russia. 

So, this bit about sanctions carve-outs for Russian energy imports into the US and EU. Doing that reduces immediate effects of trade sanctions on the Russian economy. Basically, 70% of Russian exports will proceed. A large fraction of the remaining exports are wiped out but not a devastating blow to either Russia or the West. Europe continues get the energy supplies they need and the US gets the benefit of diversification that the relatively small amount of energy from Russia provides. For now. 

The Biden administration and EU can do more later. This gives leverage in negotiation. If Vlaldimir Putin becomes more like Vlad the Impaler then stiffer sanctions can be applied. This is how to conduct negotiation with a psychopath. Never bargain from weakness. Take action and hold options in reserve to let them know there will be consequences for their actions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 5095090
> 
> I've heard some GQP types talk as if the sanctions carve-out for energy imports from Russia is a scandal and a shame. I don't think those critics understand what sanctions are supposed to do. Objectives are many but the main one is to degrade Russia's ability to wage war in the 21st century. Constraints on sanctions are also many but two stand out: keep economic recovery from the pandemic on track and don't hurt the little guys in Russia.
> 
> ...


I'm sure it has all been mapped out, the objective now is to destroy Vlad and his circle, not Russia, we will just have to pick up the pieces afterwards. Military pressure must also be carefully applied for more immediate effect and to drain the treasury.

I'm hearing reports of operational Russian vehicles abandoned by Russian conscripts on a large scale basis. If this keeps up the Russians will provide the Ukrainians with all the equipment they need! Moral is poor among a conscript army that just suffered a massive pay cut in an unpopular war. Vlad's entire army grew up with the internet and cellphones, many are very connected 19 year old's who don't get news from state TV.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We can say it is a humanitarian effort to save the lives of these kids who the Ukrainians capture, they are pissed and can't feed prisoners, going to the west would involve signing a parole contract and perhaps living in Germany or France for a spell. They would be happy and free, on European TV news too! Why they even get paid...


my first instinct would be to use them as human shields against the russians, but 1., putin would give a fuck less and order them mown down. 
2., a lot of them seem to be kids who were lied to, and are trying to do the right thing when they find out whats really going on,
and 3., that would make us, the Ukrainians, everyone involved,...not as bad as putin, but worse than we are now....
fucking morals and empathy suck...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my first instinct would be to use them as human shields against the russians, but 1., putin would give a fuck less and order them mown down.
> 2., a lot of them seem to be kids who were lied to, and are trying to do the right thing when they find out whats really going on,
> and 3., that would make us, the Ukrainians, everyone involved,...not as bad as putin, but worse than we are now....
> fucking morals and empathy suck...


Right now they are disarming them and I believe releasing them, it is very good PR and they are waging an epic information warfare effort and have gained massive public support. Staking kids to rubble would ruin the whole image!


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

Global free trade is dead if anyone noticed, and the changes that will result, this will get ugly, just not sure how fast.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my first instinct would be to use them as human shields against the russians, but 1., putin would give a fuck less and order them mown down.
> 2., a lot of them seem to be kids who were lied to, and are trying to do the right thing when they find out whats really going on,
> and 3., that would make us, the Ukrainians, everyone involved,...not as bad as putin, but worse than we are now....
> fucking morals and empathy suck...


Zelenskiy ran a highly successful TV production company in Russia and was a celebrity there for years, he is well known. He gave it all up and moved back home with the rise of Putin. He is most likely behind the truly masterful PR and information campaign with himself in the leading role. It has completely blown the Russian propaganda campaign out of the water and rendered their cyber efforts useless. Courage is highly contagious and never goes out of fashion, people admire and respect it and want to emulate it, his people and even European leaders. Even a guy like joe looks at this an says if he can say fuck you Vlad staring down tanks, then I can do the same in the SOTU, though using nice language. Shit it is even fantastically popular with the MAGA base, white Christians with guns and guts fighting for freedom, you could not design a better image to give them woodies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Global free trade is dead if anyone noticed, and the changes that will result, this will get ugly, just not sure how fast.


Not dead yet and as soon as the bad man mad Vlad goes away it will be back. I figure Vlad's days are numbered, he won't survive what is about to happen to Russia, but it might happen in Belarus first.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm sure it has all been mapped out, the objective now is to destroy Vlad and his circle, not Russia, we will just have to pick up the pieces afterwards. Military pressure must also be carefully applied for more immediate effect and to drain the treasury.
> 
> I'm hearing reports of operational Russian vehicles abandoned by Russian conscripts on a large scale basis. If this keeps up the Russians will provide the Ukrainians with all the equipment they need! Moral is poor among a conscript army that just suffered a massive pay cut in an unpopular war. Vlad's entire army grew up with the internet and cellphones, many are very connected 19 year old's who don't get news from state TV.


It's a bit early to start chest bumping.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Global free trade is dead if anyone noticed, and the changes that will result, this will get ugly, just not sure how fast.


no. I haven't noticed that.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

Famines coming soon, disruption of fuel, fertilizers and pesticides, throw in some drought and wildfires and bingo.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Famines coming soon, disruption of fuel, fertilizers and pesticides, throw in some drought and wildfires and bingo.


Billy Graham said something like that too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm sure it has all been mapped out, the objective now is to destroy Vlad and his circle, not Russia, we will just have to pick up the pieces afterwards. Military pressure must also be carefully applied for more immediate effect and to drain the treasury.
> 
> I'm hearing reports of operational Russian vehicles abandoned by Russian conscripts on a large scale basis. If this keeps up the Russians will provide the Ukrainians with all the equipment they need! Moral is poor among a conscript army that just suffered a massive pay cut in an unpopular war. Vlad's entire army grew up with the internet and cellphones, many are very connected 19 year old's who don't get news from state TV.


russians are people, just like everyone else, some of them aren't going to want to die for putie's pocketbook, or his fantasy about bringing back an empire most of them never lived in...but just like the white nationalist here, they will have some members who are happy to kill who ever they're allowed to kill...i hope the enlightened youth far outnumber the wolves looking for blood, but i wouldn't count on it for long.
there have been about 150 thousand russian troops sent to Ukraine so far, out of about 1 million on active duty, or slightly less than 1/6th of his available forces. if he divides his remaining forces into thirds, two thirds for homeland defense, one third for Ukraine, that would be another 280 thousand troops...
this is still going to be very ugly, unless it ends very quickly


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's a bit early to start chest bumping.


It's fun to speculate about Joe and NATOs rapidly expanding options and Vlad's diminishing ones. After what the fucker did and is doing, I'm sad to say his rapid demise has delighted me, though I am concerned about nukes. An object lesson that wars have unintended consequences, especially when fueled by hubris and lust for power. Everybody likes to see the little guy surprise the bully and kick the shit out of him Foggy, movies are made about it all the time, it is a major theme!  Movies will be made about this too, I hope they have happy endings, but not for all I fear, Vlad among them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Famines coming soon, disruption of fuel, fertilizers and pesticides, throw in some drought and wildfires and bingo.


Well we've had the plague, bring on the locusts!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> russians are people, just like everyone else, some of them aren't going to want to die for putie's pocketbook, or his fantasy about bringing back an empire most of them never lived in...but just like the white nationalist here, they will have some members who are happy to kill who ever they're allowed to kill...i hope the enlightened youth far outnumber the wolves looking for blood, but i wouldn't count on it for long.
> there have been about 150 thousand russian troops sent to Ukraine so far, out of about 1 million on active duty, or slightly less than 1/6th of his available forces. if he divides his remaining forces into thirds, two thirds for homeland defense, one third for Ukraine, that would be another 280 thousand troops...
> this is still going to be very ugly, unless it ends very quickly


I never said it was going to be easy, it will be long hard and cruel, or it could end with a single Bullet in Moscow and the longer it goes on the probability of that happening increases. There could be trouble in Belarus, it's ripe for it with sanctions applied, Vlad's major axis of advance on the capitol is from Belarus a Russian speaking country that had to be pacified by Russian Troops weeks ago. It could all fall apart very quickly. The people in Belarus know what is going on in Ukraine and courage is very contagious.


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my first instinct would be to use them as human shields against the russians, but 1., putin would give a fuck less and order them mown down.
> 2., a lot of them seem to be kids who were lied to, and are trying to do the right thing when they find out whats really going on,
> and 3., that would make us, the Ukrainians, everyone involved,...not as bad as putin, but worse than we are now....
> fucking morals and empathy suck...


Putin - "They looked like Ukrainians."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2022)

https://www.timesofisrael.com/liveblog_entry/russian-pows-say-they-were-used-like-a-meat-shield-they-sent-us-to-death/

do you suppose there is a golden mean type of principal that controls the universe? for order to be maintained, the far extremes are allowed to ossify, and disintegrate, so that the center can achieve balance? that no matter how far we evolve, there will always be evil people who will oppose those who work to make our global society a better place? are we doomed to do these kinds of things over and over forever, times of prosperity, followed by balancing waves of death and destruction? metaphysics makes my head hurt.
i wonder what putin expected his soldiers to do when they encountered resistance, after being told that they were expected, and would be welcomed?
soldiers have a duty to follow orders, legal orders. they have a duty to question obviously illegal orders, as well.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder what putin expected his soldiers to do when they encountered resistance,


”Eve you get captured, tell them you wur told eats just eggzercise.”


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> If that happens, Russian soldiers who defected won’t have a family to return to.


But if 100,000 defect? We can dream


----------



## injinji (Mar 2, 2022)

Speaking of defection. . . .


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 2, 2022)

All it would take is a handful of fuel truck drivers adding 500 gal of gas to a tanker of diesel. Click click clank


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2022)

Opinion | Why Didn’t Putin Invade Under Trump? It Wasn’t Personal.


Trump wanted to be friends with Putin. But it was his policies, not his friendship, that mattered.




www.politico.com


----------



## zeddd (Mar 3, 2022)

U.K. should round up and detain all the Olis on their list. Roman Abramovich is trying to off his assets (except government officials in his pay) before he’s sanctioned. If it’s a war then let’s start locking fucking Russians up


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 3, 2022)

“An open lesson "Peacekeepers" for schoolchildren will be held in Russia on March 3 - a talk on the so-called "liberation mission in Ukraine" and why it was necessary, according to the Russian Minister of Education. Schoolchildren will be told "what dangers NATO poses" and why "Russia has risen to protect the civilian population of the Donetsk and Lugansk People's Republics," according to a Facebook post by the Minister of Education.”

Now brainwashing kids…


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 3, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Now brainwashing kids…


Religions have been doing it for thousands of years and still do but very few see anything wrong with that.  Got pretty pissed off when tobacco companies did it tho.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 3, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Religions have been doing it for thousands of years and still do but very few see anything wrong with that.  Got pretty pissed off when tobacco companies did it tho.


Right! But i think it’s on another level in this case…it’s mass murder


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 3, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Right! But i think it’s on another level in this case…it’s mass murder


If you think carefully about it so are my examples.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 3, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> If you think carefully about it so are my examples.


I’m sorry i think i’m missing something…but would love to find out…about tobacco companies and religion??like is there something that happened in the us??


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 3, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I’m sorry i think i’m missing something…but would love to find out…about tobacco companies and religion??like is there something that happened in the us??


Religions have killed millions of people over the centuries and so has tobacco. Both all over the world. Religion was at it for a couple thousand years at least before tobacco made it out of the Americas and spread around the world in the 17th(?) century.

Both are disgusting habits and should be shunned by any intelligent person.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 3, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Religions have killed millions of people over the centuries and so has tobacco. Both all over the world. Religion was at it for a couple thousand years at least before tobacco made it out of the Americas and spread around the world in the 17th(?) century.
> 
> Both are disgusting habits and should be shunned by any intelligent person.


Ohh, I thought there was Something else.

But smoking is a personal choice, being bombed isn’t. So I don’t really see a logical connection between this war and blaming putin and tobacco companies…


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 3, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Ohh, I was thought there was Something else.
> 
> But smoking is a personal choice, being bombed isn’t. So I don’t really see a logical connection between this war and blaming putin and tobacco companies…


And i’m not saying this because i’m smoking a cig right now and i don’t believe it says anything about someone’s intelligence but i think it’s like comparing killing all vegan people with someone eating pig grease


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

President Zelensky this morning said foreign fighters have begun to arrive in Ukraine to help battle the Russians. “Ukraine is already greeting foreign volunteers. (The) first 16,000 are already on their way to protect freedom and life for us, and for all,” he said.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

China asked Russia to delay Ukraine invasion until after Olympics -NYT


Senior Chinese officials told senior Russian officials in early February not to invade Ukraine before the end of the Winter Olympics in Beijing, the New York Times reported, quoting Biden administration officials and a European official who cited a Western intelligence report.




www.reuters.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

Worrying reports: Russians might have pointed multiple rocket-launching systems in the Russian border village of Popovka towards their own territory. Knowing the barbaric nature of Russian actions we fear a false flag operation might be prepared in order to accuse Ukraine.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

For those that scoff at my comments about large scale famine on the way. Vast areas of the planet are producing food because of modern farming with tractors,fertilizer and pesticides. If you remove any of the 3 the land reverts to being unproductive. Much of Africa and Asia have marginal land that need modern farming to produce, that will collapse. If drought and wild fires hit one of the major grain producers the effects will be devastating. This has already recently happen, the arab spring was caused by bread riots because of Russian drought and wild fires the year before hitting Russian grain. When you look at the source of modern fertilizers you'll see why death will be coming on a major scale. What do you think will happen if Russia does not export grain to the free world and only shares will allies, or has wild fires and drought. Put that on top of production collapse from fertilizer shortages and high fuel prices and it means death on a global scale we have never seen. I proudly wear my tinfoil hat.










Global Fertilizer Flows Could Face "Prolonged Disruptions," as Grains Extend "Blistering Rally" - Farm Policy News


Financial Times writers Roman Olearchyk, Guy Chazan, Polina Ivanova and Demetri Sevastopulo reported on Tuesday that, "Russia stepped up its bombardment of Ukraine’s biggest cities, firing missiles on targets in populated areas as Vladimir Putin’s forces turned to more brutal military tactics in...



farmpolicynews.illinois.edu


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

Russia's intelligence agency, the Federal Security Service, has drafted plans for public executions in Ukraine after cities are captured, per a European intelligence official


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Russia's intelligence agency, the Federal Security Service, has drafted plans for public executions in Ukraine after cities are captured, per a European intelligence official


Ohhh how i’d like to execute his dick publicly


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

A country gone mad.


Russian lawmakers have introduced legislation that would conscript into the military anyone arrested for protesting against Russia’s invasion of Ukraine. These people would be forced to fight in the invasion itself.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 3, 2022)

cut it off with a nail scrissor


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> A country gone mad.
> 
> 
> Russian lawmakers have introduced legislation that would conscript into the military anyone arrested for protesting against Russia’s invasion of Ukraine. These people would be forced to fight in the invasion itself.


it was heard that he wants to activate martial law in russia


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

Already posted about martial law. The mad midget plans death camps and firing squads for Ukrainians.


----------



## printer (Mar 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Russia's intelligence agency, the Federal Security Service, has drafted plans for public executions in Ukraine after cities are captured, per a European intelligence official


Trump - "As long as they get a trial."


----------



## printer (Mar 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> For those that scoff at my comments about large scale famine on the way. Vast areas of the planet are producing food because of modern farming with tractors,fertilizer and pesticides. If you remove any of the 3 the land reverts to being unproductive. Much of Africa and Asia have marginal land that need modern farming to produce, that will collapse. If drought and wild fires hit one of the major grain producers the effects will be devastating. This has already recently happen, the arab spring was caused by bread riots because of Russian drought and wild fires the year before hitting Russian grain. When you look at the source of modern fertilizers you'll see why death will be coming on a major scale. What do you think will happen if Russia does not export grain to the free world and only shares will allies, or has wild fires and drought. Put that on top of production collapse from fertilizer shortages and high fuel prices and it means death on a global scale we have never seen. I proudly wear my tinfoil hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought about this also, no idea where my hat is. Russia exports a whole whack of fert's (might be a good idea to stock up people). If Russia only sells to its friends then US, Canada and Australia can back fill the rest. But if a loss of production happens, such as Ukraine not bringing in a crop then the world will be using up its stores quickly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> A country gone mad.
> 
> 
> Russian lawmakers have introduced legislation that would conscript into the military anyone arrested for protesting against Russia’s invasion of Ukraine. These people would be forced to fight in the invasion itself.


Desperation, he has a base, but it is not a majority of the country and his base is shrinking. Almost nobody under 30 is in his base and he will need to cut the internet cause a lot of his hackers are now not on his side too and the young are connected. The average conscript is 19, doing his year of military service with little training and pay, we all know how well 19 year old's are connected. As America knows, nothing gets young men in the streets like being drafted for an unpopular war and meat grinder. Vlad is in trouble and it's just starting, it can all be solved by a single bullet.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

North America is in better shape for what's to come than the rest of the world. We have great natural resources, good fertile land, fertilizers and fuel but the prices will go crazy with world shortages, if you have land I would start building compost piles.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2022)

I disagree about the bullet. Putin is typical of his class. You’d need a lot of bullets to deal with the long line of applicants to the post of chief kleptocrat that would quickly appear.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

The fertilizer and fuel problems are pretty much locked in for this years planting season, if it goes into next year there will be death on a global scale.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Already posted about martial law. The mad midget plans death camps and firing squads for Ukrainians.


So let's see, the Ukrainians will hold the west of the country growing in strength daily, while the Russians publicly execute Patriots and set up deathcamps. I can only imagine what that will do to the million man quality army they will have in western Ukraine armed to the fucking teeth, trained and supplied from Poland. I can't even imagine the level of support the Ukrainians would get, I figure Belarus will be the next domino to fall and that is at the back of Vlad's line of advance into Kyiv. If I were in the CIA, I'd be looking to cause shit there, with an unpopular government propped up by conscript Russian troops. Remember the army and security forces including the cops just took a massive pay cut in both countries and sanctions are kicking in.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I disagree about the bullet. Putin is typical of his class. You’d need a lot of bullets to deal with the long line of applicants to the post of chief kleptocrat that would quickly appear.


That's what he has to worry about most, the ambitious, not the desperate, because there won't be too many of them around Vlad who spends most of his time with a few old KGB buddies playing spy games.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

The mad midget will use tactical nukes if cornered, I believe that now, we better hope for his removal or death at the hands of his own people.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

Hopeful signs.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499325192589529088


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 3, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Right! But i think it’s on another level in this case…it’s mass murder


it's been mass murder for half of the existence of humanity, we spend the other half trying to tell ourselves that we've evolved past such things now...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 3, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Ohh, I thought there was Something else.
> 
> But smoking is a personal choice, being bombed isn’t. So I don’t really see a logical connection between this war and blaming putin and tobacco companies…


propaganda campaigns, people being bought off, the complicit involvement of the government...it's a reach, but evil is evil, no matter what face it wears


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The mad midget will use tactical nukes if cornered, I believe that now, we better hope for his removal or death at the hands of his own people.


NATO not going into Ukraine is wise on several levels, provoking nukes being the most important. However Vlad might use tactical nukes against entrenched Ukrainian forces in the western Ukraine, it will do little good, there won't be any big troop concentrations to use them against. Unless the Russians secure the country and more importantly establish defensive lines they are very vulnerable. Highly mobile brigades of trained Ukrainians supported by NATO intelligence will wreak havoc on supply columns support and artillery units. They won't take long to establish these small highly mobile brigades and stingers take tactical air power off the table. They will be operating in friendly territory and if the Russians start atrocities on a large scale that territory will be up in arms, because they will be distributed to partisans too.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

The Russian wild fires of 2010 caused huge damage to the wheat crops and the price increases and shortages brought about the bread riots in Egypt and the arab spring was born. Can you imagine what unrest is ahead with world wide shortages.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499380682174480386

yeah no wonder they can't get that rocket off the ground.....


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499380682174480386
> 
> yeah no wonder they can't get that rocket off the ground.....


congrats to all the winners.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> For those that scoff at my comments about large scale famine on the way. Vast areas of the planet are producing food because of modern farming with tractors,fertilizer and pesticides. If you remove any of the 3 the land reverts to being unproductive. Much of Africa and Asia have marginal land that need modern farming to produce, that will collapse. If drought and wild fires hit one of the major grain producers the effects will be devastating. This has already recently happen, the arab spring was caused by bread riots because of Russian drought and wild fires the year before hitting Russian grain. When you look at the source of modern fertilizers you'll see why death will be coming on a major scale. What do you think will happen if Russia does not export grain to the free world and only shares will allies, or has wild fires and drought. Put that on top of production collapse from fertilizer shortages and high fuel prices and it means death on a global scale we have never seen. I proudly wear my tinfoil hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then it would be time to go back to more sustainable farming practices. we could quit dumping money on a lot of ridiculous shit, and invest it into irrigation, soil reclamation, teaching farmers and FORCING industrial farms to use crop rotation and complimentary planting techniques to keep arable land arable...we've been "strip mine" farming for far too long, because it keeps costs for the producers down, so they can buy a boat like putins...
if a few fat fucks have to drop a pound or two along the way, who fucking cares?
people survive when they have to, and get fucking lazy and fat when they don't have to...it's time to survive for a while


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> A country gone mad.
> 
> 
> Russian lawmakers have introduced legislation that would conscript into the military anyone arrested for protesting against Russia’s invasion of Ukraine. These people would be forced to fight in the invasion itself.


yeah, because you want soldiers that are going to sabotage everything they get a chance to, and who will surrender to the enemy the first chance they get...sounds like a fucking wonderful recruitment program to me...wonder what those people's families will say? wonder how many of them will be pissed and start sabotage campaigns, start making russian police disappear in the night?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

Trump calls the Russian invasion 'a holocaust,' urges Russia to stop fighting


Former President Trump called the Russian invasion into Ukraine "a holocaust" and urged Russia to stop fighting, a large shift in tone since last week when the former president praised Russian President Vladimir Putin.Trump's remarks came during a Wednesday interview with Fox Business host Maria...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## printer (Mar 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So let's see, the Ukrainians will hold the west of the country growing in strength daily,


But most of the population is not in the west.


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 3, 2022)

anyone else watch the United Nations speeches yesterday and today, or do we just complain about fake news, concentrate on what America thinks, ignore what other nations think, and yell at each other?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 3, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> anyone else watch the United Nations speeches yesterday and today, or do we just complain about fake news, concentrate on what America thinks, ignore what other nations think, and yell at each other?


What a waste of a post when you could have easily taken a couple seconds to find them on Youtube and posted them here, and maybe even wrote about what it is that you thought was an important take away from it.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## printer (Mar 3, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> anyone else watch the United Nations speeches yesterday and today, or do we just complain about fake news, concentrate on what America thinks, ignore what other nations think, and yell at each other?


A little of both.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump calls the Russian invasion 'a holocaust,' urges Russia to stop fighting
> 
> 
> Former President Trump called the Russian invasion into Ukraine "a holocaust" and urged Russia to stop fighting, a large shift in tone since last week when the former president praised Russian President Vladimir Putin.Trump's remarks came during a Wednesday interview with Fox Business host Maria...
> ...


so now pumpkin head gets on board? a week after the ship left port?...and after praising a murderous war criminal?...sounds about par for the course...


----------



## Rottedroots (Mar 3, 2022)

At some point there will be Ukranians burning crops and disrupting oil and gas facilities in Russia causing a lot more strife for the Russian poor and problems for Putin
I am curious as to why people don't think those the Ukrainians dont have a few nukes left over from the olden days.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 3, 2022)

The YouTube Frontline video it's pretty informative on how Putin thinks. He feels cornered.


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 3, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> What a waste of a post when you could have easily taken a couple seconds to find them on Youtube and posted them here, and maybe even wrote about what it is that you thought was an important take away from it.


im going to assume this is a no for you.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 3, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> im going to assume this is a no for you.


Why?


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 3, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Why?


because you didn't give me a definite answer. so is it a yes or no for you?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump calls the Russian invasion 'a holocaust,' urges Russia to stop fighting
> 
> 
> Former President Trump called the Russian invasion into Ukraine "a holocaust" and urged Russia to stop fighting, a large shift in tone since last week when the former president praised Russian President Vladimir Putin.Trump's remarks came during a Wednesday interview with Fox Business host Maria...
> ...



Just lip service for the media, he doesn't mean it, he's cheering for his mad midget master.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> The YouTube Frontline video it's pretty informative on how Putin thinks. He feels cornered.


becareful what you watch on youtube....js......Russians will use it as a platform of disinformation and misleads........


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 3, 2022)

Trump should just move to Russia. He could achieve totalitarianism there. America's ability to vote is too strong.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so now pumpkin head gets on board? a week after the ship left port?...and after praising a murderous war criminal?...sounds about par for the course...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

printer said:


> But most of the population is not in the west.


There will be a high quality very motivated million man army there before too long and other highly mobile raiding forces very soon. We are not hearing anything about what NATO is doing in eastern Poland. The retired generals you see on TV are part of the team too and won't say a peep about preparations to make this war long, expensive and miserable for Vlad. It's about him now, not so much the Ukraine. Ukraine has 10 million fighting age men and I'm sure many will stream west to join the newly formed and equipped units. This will go on for a long time, unless Vlad ends up dead and every day they soak up Russian forces in the east by sacrificing cities and sucking the Russians in, is a day of preparation in the west. They only need time and to hold territory to win in the end.


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 3, 2022)

move to russia, wait for putin to kill himself, and then spam make russia great again. trump would win imo.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 3, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> because you didn't give me a definite answer. so is it a yes or no for you?


Seems like a stupid conclusion to make.

And you were wrong. I did yes, at least the American delegate.

Nice waste of a few posts though.


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 3, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Seems like a stupid conclusion to make.
> 
> And you were wrong. I did yes, at least the American delegate.
> 
> Nice waste of a few posts though.


nice rage posting itt.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Just lip service for the media, he doesn't mean it, he's cheering for his mad midget master.


He knows his base have fallen for white Christians with guns and guts fighting for freedom, it's a core mythology among them. Joe won't have any real problems with republicans over this war, or fucking Vlad, they know what way the wind is blowing now.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 3, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> nice rage posting itt.


More just hoping you bring something constructive to the table one day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2022)

eh...he won't..js

just like that other squirrel in the other room, and potato head


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 3, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> More just hoping you bring something constructive to the table one day.


i appreciate not putting me on ignorator.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

Look at how happy Stinky gets when he's around his mad midget master, if his micro penis could I believe he would have a erection.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 3, 2022)

Ukrainians made a website for russian families to find their relatives that were sent to war





__





Ищи своих







200rf.com


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 3, 2022)

When Trump was president: Zero tolerance policy and stop immigration from South America
Trump in 2024: let’s welcome immigration from Europe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

*Russia's Lavrov Says Country Has A 'Nuclear Doctrine', Not 'Insane People'*





NBC News' Keir Simmons reports from Moscow on recent remarks from Russian Foreign Minister Lavrov on whether Russia would fire a nuclear weapon 'in anger' or as a 'first strike'.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 3, 2022)

It is believed putin uses mobile crematories to hide their soldiers’ deaths


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/03/03/zelensky-ukraine-16000-foreign-volunteers-russia/


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Russia's Lavrov Says Country Has A 'Nuclear Doctrine', Not 'Insane People'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah like they said they won’t attack ukraine while they’ve been planning it for god knows how long. And he said it before with his own mouth so i don’t get why he’s lying now x_x


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

*Germany to send Soviet-made anti-aircraft missiles to Ukraine | DW News*





Germany has announced that it's sending more weapons to Ukraine. A government source says Berlin has agreed to provide 2,700 anti-aircraft missiles.
The weapons are Soviet-designed "Strela" missiles from the stocks of the former East German armed forces. Germany had already commited to delivering 1,000 anti-tank weapons and 500 surface-to-air missiles. Berlin recently reversed a longstanding policy of not exporting weapons to conflict zones.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

*Ukraine war: Is Putin’s attack plan coming unstuck? - BBC Newsnight*





As the Russian army meets unexpected resistance in Ukraine, is Putin’s attack plan coming apart at the seams?


----------



## topcat (Mar 3, 2022)

Bounty.

A Russian businessman has put a $1 million bounty on Vladimir Putin's head, calling for military officers to arrest him as a war criminal (yahoo.com)


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 3, 2022)

topcat said:


> Bounty.
> 
> A Russian businessman has put a $1 million bounty on Vladimir Putin's head, calling for military officers to arrest him as a war criminal (yahoo.com)


beat me to it. this is gonna get interesting


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2022)

There is a bounty on this guy too.....

One of Putin's top allies in Ukraine is Viktor Medvedchuk, a prominent politician and oligarch. He faces allegations of treason in Ukraine and has been under house arrest, but his exact whereabouts are unclear.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

A Ukrainian oligarch was murdered in the UK, probably another one of the mad midgets death squads.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

If NATO intervened, it might improve Russian moral and it's best to support and arm highly motivated Ukrainians. A big part of their war plan is a very clever PR plan and being humanitarian is a big part of this. Russia has called up old men in the reserves.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Poor Planning, Low Morale, Weak Supplies Corrode Russian Invasion From Within*





Rob Lee, senior fellow at the Foreign Policy Research Institute, talks about the incompetence and under performance of the Russian military in pursuing Vladimir Putin's invasion of Ukraine, slowing what had apparently been planned as a quick operation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

Could many of Vlad's young hackers have turned against him? Is the GRU and IRA really behind this or just going through the motions?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Why Putin Is Losing The Information War*





Chris Hayes: "We are seeing an unprecedented amount of footage from real people, in real time. And it is providing Ukraine with its only real hope of fighting back against this occupation: rallying public, global opinion to exert pressure on Putin via the information war."


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

The day Vladimir Putin stole Robert Kraft's New England Patriots Super Bowl ring


The New England Patriots defeated the Philadelphia Eagles 24-21 in Super Bowl XXXIX in February of 2005, winning their third championship in four years. But, Patriots owner Robert




www.marca.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

This guy knows a little bit about the mad midget and Russia.










Thread by @Kasparov63 on Thread Reader App


@Kasparov63: We are witnessing, literally watching live, Putin commit genocide on an industrial scale in Ukraine while the most powerful military alliance in history stands aside. It's impossible not to be emotional...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2022)

A resource for numbers









Conflict in Ukraine | Global Conflict Tracker


Learn about the world's top hotspots with this interactive Global Conflict Tracker from the Center for Preventive Action at the Council on Foreign Relations.




www.cfr.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

Remember that huge Russian military column just sitting for days outside Kyiv, something happened to it lol.


https://www.militarytimes.com/flashpoints/ukraine/2022/03/02/ukraine-jets-hit-russian-column-russia-has-used-thermobarics-ukraine-military-says/


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

thermobaric weapons 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499180156325445640


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 3, 2022)

The Ukranian refugee shelters are better than those in the US for the unhoused..remarkable..the food looks better too..worried about yourself psychologically? What? the memory of having everything taken in an instant? We had 5 years of psy-ops beating us day and night.

Yes, come live the American Dream Nightmare.

April will officially be 4 years since applying for SSDI to leverage benefits paid and NYET!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> This guy knows a little bit about the mad midget and Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smart guy, but there are smart people at the CIA too who have training and experience in fucking over people and countries!  Staying out looks smart, when we can train and support a Ukrainian army in Poland and fuck with the Russians in countless ways. That might include Belarus now, the place was a powder keg before and with all this shit could explode, Vlad's army has it's tail there and it's at their back, cutting lines of communication. His army is committed and can't be easily moved and everybody has just taken an effective 50% cut in pay in both countries, including the cops.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498030492276473865


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

*Russia Intensifies Criminal Attacks On Ukraine's Civilians | Western Powers To Seize Superyachts*


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2022)

Ukraine's 'IT army' targets Belarus railway network, Russian GPS


Ukraine's "IT army" of volunteer hackers announced a new set of targets on Thursday - including the Belarusian railway network and Russia's homegrown satellite-based navigation system, GLONASS.




www.reuters.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2022)

awww those poor stock market people in Russia


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499341576518217730


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Ukraine's 'IT army' targets Belarus railway network, Russian GPS
> 
> 
> Ukraine's "IT army" of volunteer hackers announced a new set of targets on Thursday - including the Belarusian railway network and Russia's homegrown satellite-based navigation system, GLONASS.
> ...


With a lot of support, like access codes magically appearing in their inboxes.  They might have someone big in their backroom helping...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> awww those poor stock market people in Russia
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499341576518217730


Sorry, but Vlad's gotta go and liberal democracy must replace him, or at least someone with Russia's best interest as their priority.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With a lot of support, like access codes magically appearing in their inboxes.  They might have someone big in their backroom helping...


oh trust me they have a lot of support as it were, from all around the world too......even in Russia as well


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sorry, but Vlad's gotta go and liberal democracy must replace him, or at least someone with Russia's best interest as their priority.


have to agree with ya there, they were on the right path with Gorb and Yeltin.....then they got this moron after pushing Yetlin(sp) out.....


----------



## topcat (Mar 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> awww those poor stock market people in Russia
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499341576518217730


"Slock Rocket"


----------



## injinji (Mar 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> becareful what you watch on youtube....js......Russians will use it as a platform of disinformation and misleads........


In all honesty, my neighbors do think PBS is communist.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2022)

injinji said:


> In all honesty, my neighbors do think PBS is communist.


your kidding me right?


----------



## injinji (Mar 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> your kidding me right?


Most gop leaning folks thing the taxpayers pay 99% of the operating expense instead of the 1% they actually pay.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

A Ukraine sniper got him.










Ukraine Forces Reportedly Kill Top Russian General in Blow to Invading Army


A colleague of General Andrei Sukhovetsky posted news of his death on social media and Ukrainian and Russian media outlets have also published the story.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2022)

injinji said:


> Most gop leaning folks thing the taxpayers pay 99% of the operating expense instead of the 1% they actually pay.




talk about ruining my bob ross and his trees, and all my travel shows and cooking shows........


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499462180583923723
US Govt indicts Jack Hanick, a founding producer of Fox News who went on to found a pro-Kremlin propaganda network Tsargrad TV with sanctioned Russian oligarch Konstantin Malofeev.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2022)

and i repeat...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

Odessa, Ukraine in 1942, Odessa, Ukraine today.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

Have a look at the map, the Russians are even having trouble taking cities in Russian speaking areas in the east, the ones who supposedly wanted to break away! They will level cities with artillery from afar, but don't have the forces to take them, if they resist in urban warfare, conscripted kids are no good for that stuff. Meanwhile Ukrainian forces in the rest of the country will grow stronger with NATOs help and plenty of abandoned or captured weapons and equipment.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment, health matters, natural disasters, and weather...




liveuamap.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Have a look at the map, the Russians are even having trouble taking cities in Russian speaking areas in the east, the ones who supposedly wanted to break away! They will level cities with artillery from afar, but don't have the forces to take them, if they resist in urban warfare, conscripted kids are no good for that stuff. Meanwhile Ukrainian forces in the rest of the country will grow stronger with NATOs help and plenty of abandoned or captured weapons and equipment.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


i've came across that one, has good info too......a lot of the vid the put up is on twitter.....there is another on reddit for things to i've found....here






[live] /r/WorldNews Live Thread for the Russian Invasion of Ukraine


Live thread for aggregating news and updates to the Russian invasion of Ukraine in 2022.




www.reddit.com





all about Ukraine and what's happening


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2022)

and if anyone wants to have some fun  


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ukraine/comments/t1avms


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 3, 2022)

Ukraine haiku

Lack of fuel
Reduces your expensive tank
To a simple stone.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2022)

Putin's propaganda network, RT America, is shutting down operations and laying off most of the staff.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5095585
> 
> talk about ruining my bob ross and his trees, and all my travel shows and cooking shows........


Don’t forget Antiques Roadshow. I can watch that for hours.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Don’t forget Antiques Roadshow. I can watch that for hours.


oh yeah forgot bout that one......me too.....i usually fall asleep when i listen to Bob Ross.....killer painter btw


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

This is why we are giving stingers, better than shaking your fist at the sky! The Russians are only doing this close to the Russian border or areas they have under tight control, the rest of Ukraine is rapidly becoming dangerous for the Russian air force and soon there will be Humvee or truck mounted high level AA missiles with trained crews of Ukrainians.

The Russians have to use their best troops to take these cities, if they dare, but they will pound them into rubble from a safe distance.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2022)

go get them guys.......mad respect from the underground.....



https://twitter.com/xxNB65




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/hacking/comments/t3tetc


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Putin's propaganda network, RT America, is shutting down operations and laying off most of the staff.











What Happened on Day 8 of Russia’s Invasion of Ukraine


Across Ukraine, Russian forces were laying siege to cities and trying to control vital ports.




www.nytimes.com





*RT turns to Rumble after Big Tech companies block the network.*


The Russian state-controlled news network RT said on Thursday that it would start broadcasting on the video site Rumble, two days after YouTube announced that it would be blocking channels connected to RT and another Russian state-backed outlet, Sputnik, across Europe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499360333357625346


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What Happened on Day 8 of Russia’s Invasion of Ukraine
> 
> 
> Across Ukraine, Russian forces were laying siege to cities and trying to control vital ports.
> ...


Not for long, Rumble is Canadian owned!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2022)

i see Rumble doing something like this to RT .....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Mar 3, 2022)

They took his pipeline away but could not take away his loyalty to Putin.

*Along with North Korea and Syria, a former German chancellor stands by Putin.*


_The far left has renounced him. The far right has turned on him. Across the spectrum, German politicians who for years took a soft approach toward Russia have scrambled to distance themselves from President Vladimir V. Putin after his invasion of Ukraine.

But more than a week into the war, one man has remained conspicuously loyal to the Russian president: Former Chancellor Gerhard Schröder._


Google translate from German "Introduce yourself Gerhard. This Navalny.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

I just saw former CIA chief John Brenan on TV, he figures that the days Putin's régime has left is in double digits!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2022)

*The Entire staff of the Russian TV channel “the rain” resigned during a live stream with last words: “no war” and then played “swan lake” ballet video (just like they did on all USSR tv channels when it suddenly collapsed)*


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 3, 2022)

Russia Expert Fiona Hill Reveals How It Could All Go South For Putin


There's one unsung group the Russian president "probably has to worry about," the former National Security Council analyst said.




www.huffpost.com




Members of this small circle are who Putin “probably does have to worry about” if “it looks like Russia is losing,” said Hill, an intelligence analyst under former President George W. Bush and Barack Obama who later served on the National Security Council under Donald Trump. Hill was an important witness during Trump’s first impeachment.

“I don’t think they care about the world of public opinion,” Hill added. “But if there’s not any movement on the ground, if that great convoy of tanks just basically runs out of gas and is just left there, and if they have to kind of lay waste to Ukraine to basically get a success … you might then start to get a backlash from those people who are thinking this has not gone as they intended.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

*Breaking Down The Latest Russian Troop Movements*





“We've heard a lot about Russian failures and difficulties, but overnight we're really seeing what happens when Russia has successes," says Clint Watts, Distinguished Research Fellow at the Foreign Policy Research Institute on MTP Daily.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

Get rid of Vlad and you will be well paid for your courage and sacrifice. Zelenskiy would be wise to move to the western Ukraine and still make the Russians think he is in Kyiv. Also they are moving to bolster western Ukraine and perhaps get Zelenskiy to operate from there eventually.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*'We Need To Get This $10 Billion Passed' Amid Russia's 'Indiscriminate Bombing': Menendez*





Sen. Bob Menendez (D-N.J.), Chair of the Foreign Relations Committee, joined MTP Daily to discuss the Biden administration's request for $10 billion in Ukraine aid and other steps the U.S. can take amidst Russia's ongoing invasion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

What's the difference between the dollar and the ruble? A dollar, the ruble is worth less than a cent, forget imported goods for regular folks.


----------



## printer (Mar 3, 2022)

*Russia wants list of weapons that will never be deployed in Ukraine, Lavrov says*
Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov on Wednesday said Russia is demanding Ukraine demilitarize and will write a specific list of which weapons the nation cannot possess.

Lavrov said in an interview with Al Jazeera that "specific types of strike weapons must be identified which will never be deployed in Ukraine and will not be created," according to a text of the interview reviewed by Reuters.

The news comes amid a second round of talks between Russia and Ukraine on Wednesday. Russia is reportedly demanding the recognition of two breakaway regions in eastern Ukraine and also will also not give up the Crimean Peninsula, which the country seized in 2014.

On Tuesday, more than 100 diplomats at a United Nations conference in Geneva walked out on a speech from Lavrov, who accused Ukraine of human rights violations against Russian minorities, Al Jazeera reported.

Russia launched a large-scale invasion of Ukraine last week and on Wednesday claimed to have taken control of the first major city in the country, Kherson, which Ukrainian officials dispute.

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy, who has emerged as something of a war hero in the conflict, is pressing for a ceasefire and a withdrawal of Russian troops from Ukraine during the talks.

Zelenskyy has filed an application to include Ukraine in the European Union and has also alleged human rights abuses at the International Court of Justice.








Russia wants list of weapons that will never be deployed in Ukraine, Lavrov says


Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov on Wednesday said Russia is demanding Ukraine demilitarize and will write a specific list of which weapons the nation cannot possess.Lavrov said in an intervi…



thehill.com


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What's the difference between the dollar and the ruble? A dollar, the ruble is worth less than a cent, forget imported goods for regular folks.


I stocked up on beets yesterday. I'm figuring Russia will stop exporting them and the price will go up.  

Here is a good recipe for them:

Vinegret Salad from Russia

Recipe By :MARIA AZHNINA
Serving Size : 4 

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
2 whole beet
1 large carrot
2 medium potato
1 whole cucumber -- peeled and seeded
1 cup frozen peas
1/2 whole onion -- chopped
2 lemon, juiced
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup vegetable oil



How to make it:
Boil unpeeled beets for 30-40 minutes. Cool, peel and dice.
Boil unpeeled potatoes for 30 minutes. Cool, peel and dice. 
Boil unpeeled carrots for 20 minutes, and cool, peel and dice. 
Dice fresh cucumbers.

Place frozen peas, into the boiling water and bring to a boil once again and then boil for 1 minute.

Chop the onion. Mix with beets, carrots, potatoes, peas and onions. Add
lemon juice, salt and vegetable oil. Mix.

Put into the fridge for 2-3 hours, serve cold.

Description: "Salad made with beets, carrot, potatoes and peas with lemon vinaigrete dressing."
Cuisine: "Russia"
Source:
"https://www.rbth.com/russian-kitchen/326159-russian-vinegret-salad-super-easy"
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

NOTES : Recipes for Vinegret vary, some with There are many versions of vinaigrette - with ingredients like sauerkraut, beans, mushrooms, apples, meat, chopped eggs and herring. But beet, carrots, potatoes, lemon juice (or vinegar) and vegetable oil remain the essential ingredients. 

May also substitute fresh cucumber with pickled cukes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2022)

600 mil go bye bye.......


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Damnthatsinteresting/comments/t5asrn


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I stocked up on beets yesterday. I'm figuring Russia will stop exporting them and the price will go up.
> 
> Here is a good recipe for them:
> 
> ...


Many in Russia will take up subsistence farming, the rural villages will be full again as people seek to survive. The economic damage has been done and with economic inertia, it will take a long time to get back to square one, even if it ends in a month. Uncle Joe is making mother Russia howl until she shits out mad Vlad.


----------



## printer (Mar 3, 2022)

Russia and Ukraine on Thursday agreed on the need to set up humanitarian corridors to evacuate civilians trying to flee the conflict, in their first sign of progress on any issue since the invasion. On the frontlines, Russian forces increased pressure on Mariupol and Kharkiv after Kherson became the first Ukrainian city to fall. Follow our live blog for the latest developments.
 
*Russian President Vladimir Putin said Thursday the fight against “neo-Nazis” in Ukraine was going “according to plan”.*
 
*Russia-Ukraine talks ended with some progress on the establishment of humanitarian corridors to evacuate civilians.*
 
*French President Emmanuel Macron believes "the worst is to come" in Ukraine after a 90-minute phone call with Putin who appears intent on seizing "the whole" of the country, an aide to the French leader said.*
 
*Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on Thursday promised Ukrainians that damage to infrastructure inflicted by invading Russian forces would be repaired and that Moscow would foot the bill.*
 
*In a news conference with foreign journalists, Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said he believed some foreign leaders were preparing for war against Russia and that Moscow would press on with its military operation in Ukraine until "the end".*
 
*Russian forces have taken over the Ukrainian city of Kherson, local officials confirmed late Wednesday, the first major urban centre to fall since Moscow invaded a week ago.*
 
*One million people have fled Ukraine in the week since Russia launched its invasion, the United Nations said, amounting to the swiftest refugee exodus this century.*
 
*Russian and Belarusian athletes will not be able to compete at the Winter Paralympics in Beijing, the International Paralympic Committee said on Thursday, a day after they announced that athletes from the two countries would be allowed to participate as neutrals, since “athletes were not the aggressors”.*
 
*Russia’s defence ministry said 498 Russian soldiers have died and another 1,597 were wounded in Ukraine since the invasion began last week. Ukrainian military officials put the Russian toll much higher: 7,000 Russian servicemen killed and hundreds taken prisoner.*
 
*The UN human rights office said 227 civilians were killed and 525 others were injured in Ukraine between February 24 to March 1. These are confirmed cases; the real death toll was “considerably higher”.*



*Czech Republic to send additional military aid to Ukraine*

The Czech Republic will send an additional military aid package worth 17 million crowns ($730,900) to Ukraine, including light weapons and ammunition rounds, the Defence Ministry said on Thursday.

The ministry said on its Twitter account the package included hundreds of machine guns or assault rifles and more than 100,0000 ammunition rounds from Czech weapons groups, such as CZG-Ceska Zbrojovka Group.

Czech Television reported the government had approved the package at a Thursday evening meeting.


39 minutes ago
*Czechs allowed to fight for Ukraine*

The Czech Republic's leaders agreed on Thursday that Czechs who will leave for Ukraine and help defend it against the Russian invasion will not face punishment.

"We can guarantee indemnity through a presidential reprieve," Prime Minister Petr Fiala told reporters after meeting President Milos Zeman.

The law prevents Czechs from serving in an army other than their country's, slapping a prison sentence of up to five years on offenders.

If they want to fight abroad, they must ask the president for an exception.

The presidential office has so far registered about 300 requests for the exception, while 100 people have applied with the defence ministry.









As it happened: Russia, Ukraine agree on need for humanitarian corridors to evacuate civilians


Russia and Ukraine on Thursday agreed on the need to set up humanitarian corridors to evacuate civilians trying to flee the conflict, in their first sign of progress on any issue since the invasion.…




www.france24.com


----------



## topcat (Mar 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> 600 mil go bye bye.......
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Damnthatsinteresting/comments/t5asrn


Make it an artificial reef.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2022)

topcat said:


> Make it an artificial reef.


if they sell in Rubles you might able to buy it for a couple of bucks....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 3, 2022)

Dang...now we got Georgia, Moldovia, and Ukraine wanting to join the EU.......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

Ukraine TV, $10 billion is on the way and bridge financing until then, thousands of stingers and other AA defenses will help the most with air attacks on the cities. Wait till the trained and equipped Ukrainian mortar teams in half tons start tearing up Russian supply lines, under stinger air cover, guided and guarded by drones. It will be Rat patrol all over the Ukraine with small units of highly motivated Ukrainians roaming friendly territory terrorizing conscripts and blowing up ammo, food and fuel trucks, while anti tank weapons take care of any armor around, strike and run. Not many of these rapidly formed and equipped units would be required to sow chaos in the Russian rear, they currently have no real lines of defense.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*8 days of hell. Russia is destroying Ukrainian cities. Ukraine is just destroying Russia*






UATV English
147K subscribers
Full 8 days of war in #Ukraine. Russia is shelling cities with bombs and rockets, and prepares old provocations. In Kherson the convoy of FSB and OMON soldiers came. They will pretend to be locals, willing to join Russia. Just as in 2014 on Donbas and Crimea


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I stocked up on beets yesterday. I'm figuring Russia will stop exporting them and the price will go up.
> 
> Here is a good recipe for them:
> 
> ...


I love beets 

Have you ever tried beet greens, fogdog? They are yummy as old get out. You can only cook them while the beets are young as they get tough when the beets are mature. As a kid we always had a large amount of beets in the garden with only half of them making it to become full grown beets.

Anyway, boil them like spinach and add butter and vinegar and you are in heaven. Especially when you get the little beets with the greens.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I stocked up on beets yesterday. I'm figuring Russia will stop exporting them and the price will go up.
> 
> Here is a good recipe for them:
> 
> ...


No cukes!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I disagree about the bullet. Putin is typical of his class. You’d need a lot of bullets to deal with the long line of applicants to the post of chief kleptocrat that would quickly appear.


i'll bet almost all of them would be eager to recall the troops and start negotiations for easing the sanctions that are strangling russia....


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Russia Expert Fiona Hill Reveals How It Could All Go South For Putin
> 
> 
> There's one unsung group the Russian president "probably has to worry about," the former National Security Council analyst said.
> ...


Her book is enlightening. It is really an expose of the education system and opportunity.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

printer said:


> Russia and Ukraine on Thursday agreed on the need to set up humanitarian corridors to evacuate civilians trying to flee the conflict, in their first sign of progress on any issue since the invasion. On the frontlines, Russian forces increased pressure on Mariupol and Kharkiv after Kherson became the first Ukrainian city to fall. Follow our live blog for the latest developments.
> 
> *Russian President Vladimir Putin said Thursday the fight against “neo-Nazis” in Ukraine was going “according to plan”.*
> 
> ...


After seeing the quality of the Russian army, NATO can afford to give the some of their war stock piles to the Ukrainians, the Russian conventional forces are no longer seen as a threat to NATO. That means they won't have to wait long for hardware, the factories are humming with replacements now, the system is set up to rapidly make these things in case of war, a cold war legacy. If NATO ever fought Russia in a conventional land war, it would be over pretty quick and probably would be won with psychological warfare and mass surrenders of conscripts.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The mad midget will use tactical nukes if cornered, I believe that now, we better hope for his removal or death at the hands of his own people.


tactical implies short ranged, which is of deep concern to the Ukraine and the EU...we personally have to be a lot more concerned with his strategic arsenal...

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2022/3/3/how-realistic-is-vladimir-putins-nuclear-threat


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 3, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> anyone else watch the United Nations speeches yesterday and today, or do we just complain about fake news, concentrate on what America thinks, ignore what other nations think, and yell at each other?


i read the cliffs notes, i know i spend too much time on this shit already, i got plants to water and weed to trim, and deliveries to make...life goes on...for now


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> tactical implies short ranged, which is of deep concern to the Ukraine and the EU...we personally have to be a lot more concerned with his strategic arsenal...
> 
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2022/3/3/how-realistic-is-vladimir-putins-nuclear-threat


The tactical ones scare me more. There is less of the sense of crossing the Rubicon as with the heavies, but it still is that one line not to cross regardless of if it’s a city-killer MIRV or a kiloton lobbed from a MiG-19.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> tactical implies short ranged, which is of deep concern to the Ukraine and the EU...we personally have to be a lot more concerned with his strategic arsenal...
> 
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2022/3/3/how-realistic-is-vladimir-putins-nuclear-threat


It depends, but if he uses tactical nukes against Ukrainians, he will be either assassinated at home or vaporized like most every other Russian. Using nukes against a non nuclear power would be crossing a very dangerous threshold and NATO would wait and see, but I would expect action from the UN. Russia to be expelled from the security council and the UN to declare war on Russia, not NATO, or at least have a UN no fly zone over the place that will snuff anybody using rockets or artillery on population centers.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 3, 2022)

Rottedroots said:


> At some point there will be Ukranians burning crops and disrupting oil and gas facilities in Russia causing a lot more strife for the Russian poor and problems for Putin
> I am curious as to why people don't think those the Ukrainians dont have a few nukes left over from the olden days.


they might, and if they're smart, they won't use any of them. if they launch one nuke at russia, they'll be decimated in minutes. putin is fucking insane, and sitting on top of the largest stockpile of nukes in the world...not a good situation to play chicken in.
about the only way i could see them making any use of any nukes is to load as many as they can into a vehicle, equip them with a timer, sneak it into russia, park it in moscow, and then run like hell is on their heels, because it would be...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 3, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> because you didn't give me a definite answer. so is it a yes or no for you?


why do any of us owe you an answer? you flit around the edges of conversations making inane remarks, and every once in a while, you make one cogent statement, then immediately bury it under more irrelevant crap...
you're smart enough to participate, but you choose to be an annoyance instead...don't be a demanding annoyance


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Chris Hayes: "We are seeing an unprecedented amount of footage from real people, in real time. And it is providing Ukraine with its only real hope of fighting back against this occupation: rallying public, global opinion to exert pressure on Putin via the information war."


i have to wonder if we would be seeing this kind of global response if this happened without the internet to provide real time imagery, first hand reports, the ability to verify information and identify propaganda? is it possible the internet is a more powerful weapon than putin's stockpile of mostly moldering outdated nukes?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have to wonder if we would be seeing this kind of global response if this happened without the internet to provide real time imagery, first hand reports, the ability to verify information and identify propaganda? is it possible the internet is a more powerful weapon than putin's stockpile of mostly moldering outdated nukes?


Zelenskyy comes from TV. If anyone knows how to run a video campaign,


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have to wonder if we would be seeing this kind of global response if this happened without the internet to provide real time imagery, first hand reports, the ability to verify information and identify propaganda? is it possible the internet is a more powerful weapon than putin's stockpile of mostly moldering outdated nukes?


This is war in the information age and Zelenskiy knows how to play, he has won massive support for his country, a real Churchill and he will win like Churchill, by making new friends everyday while Vlad loses them. Musk got a few dozen starlink internet terminals into Ukraine, but I'll bet the CIA bought hundreds more of them and is quietly distributing them along with solar panels and batteries, I would. Each starlink terminal can connect many people with a wifi router(s) and internet hotpot and phone charging stations would be on my shopping list too. The Russians took the phones from their young conscripts for a reason before they invaded, when inside Ukraine they would be getting un filtered information.


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why do any of us owe you an answer? you flit around the edges of conversations making inane remarks, and every once in a while, you make one cogent statement, then immediately bury it under more irrelevant crap...
> you're smart enough to participate, but you choose to be an annoyance instead...don't be a demanding annoyance


sorry.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

*Top Russian general killed by Ukrainian sniper in major blow for Putin*





One of Vladimir Putin’s most senior paratroopers was gunned down by a “sniper” during a special operation in Ukraine.


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Top Russian general killed by Ukrainian sniper in major blow for Putin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RIP General Sukhovetsky


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sorry, but Vlad's gotta go and liberal democracy must replace him, or at least someone with Russia's best interest as their priority.


russia is a federal democracy...very close in theory to our own constitutional federal republic, their form of government is perfectly valid, if their officials were actually elected fairly, and not hand picked by putin and his own hand picked Siloviki, "Men of "force", ex kgb officers, active and retired generals, and the most ruthless of governmental officials who have no problems carrying out immoral, unethical orders.
get rid of them, and let the russians have free and fair elections, under their own constitution


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Putin's propaganda network, RT America, is shutting down operations and laying off most of the staff.


most of them can get a job with rupert murdoch or robert herring


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 3, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia wants list of weapons that will never be deployed in Ukraine, Lavrov says*
> Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov on Wednesday said Russia is demanding Ukraine demilitarize and will write a specific list of which weapons the nation cannot possess.
> 
> Lavrov said in an interview with Al Jazeera that "specific types of strike weapons must be identified which will never be deployed in Ukraine and will not be created," according to a text of the interview reviewed by Reuters.
> ...


is it going to matter? we'll either deal with putin's successor, or we'll keep the sanctions against putin in place for war crimes until he starves to death..then we'll deal with his successor...if there are any russians left that haven't starved to death yet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

*Former MI6 Chief On the Ukraine & Russia Conflict | Oxford Union*


----------



## printer (Mar 3, 2022)

*Fire breaks out at major nuclear plant in Ukraine amid fighting*








Fire breaks out at major nuclear plant in Ukraine amid fighting


Ukraine’s Zaporizhzhia nuclear power plant was on fire early Friday local time following a Russian attack, according to Ukrainian officials.”Russian army is firing from all sides u…




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Don’t forget Antiques Roadshow. I can watch that for hours.





BudmanTX said:


> oh yeah forgot bout that one......me too.....i usually fall asleep when i listen to Bob Ross.....killer painter btw


If you who done it, Father Brown is solid gold.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

*Why Guided Anti-Tank Missiles—Like Javelins—Are Vital in Ukraine’s Fight Against Russia*


----------



## injinji (Mar 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What's the difference between the dollar and the ruble? A dollar, the ruble is worth less than a cent, forget imported goods for regular folks.


It's lost approximately 50% of it's value.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

injinji said:


> It's lost approximately 50% of it's value.


News was it was trading for less than a cent today, toilet paper territory.


----------



## printer (Mar 3, 2022)

*Fire At Ukraine's Nuclear Power Plant After Russian Attack *








Fire At Ukraine's Nuclear Power Plant After Russian Attack


The Zaporizhzhia nuclear power plant in Ukraine, the largest of its kind in Europe, was on fire early on Friday after an attack by Russian troops, the mayor of the nearby town of Energodar said.




www.ndtv.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

injinji said:


> It's lost approximately 50% of it's value.


That's Canadian dollars, not gringo money.
1 Russian Ruble equals
0.012 Canadian Dollar


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's Canadian dollars, not gringo money.
> 1 Russian Ruble equals
> 0.012 Canadian Dollar
> 
> View attachment 5095769











Rouble hits record low in Moscow, remains volatile outside Russia


The rouble touched a record low of 110 to the dollar in Moscow on Wednesday and crawled back near 100 in other trading platforms, though it continued under pressure as Russia's financial system teetered under the weight of Western sanctions imposed over the invasion of Ukraine.




www.reuters.com


----------



## printer (Mar 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Rouble hits record low in Moscow, remains volatile outside Russia
> 
> 
> The rouble touched a record low of 110 to the dollar in Moscow on Wednesday and crawled back near 100 in other trading platforms, though it continued under pressure as Russia's financial system teetered under the weight of Western sanctions imposed over the invasion of Ukraine.
> ...


----------



## injinji (Mar 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> News was it was trading for less than a cent today, toilet paper territory.


The press isn't always great at giving comparable numbers. Folks who don't know where the rubble started might think it had lost 90% of it's value.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

injinji said:


> The press isn't always great at giving comparable numbers. Folks who don't know where the rubble started might think it had lost 90% of it's value.


I only said it was trading for less than a cent and it was and is according to the source (Reuters).


----------



## injinji (Mar 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I only said it was trading for less than a cent and it was and is according to the source (Reuters).


Yes. But it had never been much more than a cent, so what I'm saying is the news should lay out more qualifying information.

(I am not throwing shade your way)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

injinji said:


> Yes. But it had never been much more than a cent, so what I'm saying is the news should lay out more qualifying information.
> 
> (I am not throwing shade your way)


When your currency breaks below a cent, it's symbolic and perception is everything.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## printer (Mar 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When your currency breaks below a cent, it's symbolic and perception is everything.


But the whole point of posting here is to give our little fish pond information (other than venting). If someone reads in one place the value drops 40% they have an idea how much more it will cost Russians to buy foreign stuff. To say it is now worth less than a cent, might be true but not much to say how much it really dropped.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Former MI6 Chief On the Ukraine & Russia Conflict | Oxford Union*


that's a very good talk, he's very insightful


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 3, 2022)

Its in Yen territory





Russian Ruble - 2022 Data - 1996-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Quote - Chart


The Russian ruble weakened to approach 70 per USD in December, the lowest since late April and paring gains for the currency this year, as lower export demand amid a declining economy pushed against strict capital controls in place to support the currency. In addition to the G7’s price cap...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## printer (Mar 3, 2022)

*Russia, Ukraine: Whose side are Middle Eastern countries really on?*

Security, trade and oil ties make it hard for states like Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates to openly condemn the Russian invasion of Ukraine. Instead, they're hedging their bets.









Whose side are Middle Eastern countries on? – DW – 03/03/2022


Security, trade and oil ties make it hard for states like Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates to openly condemn the Russian invasion of Ukraine. Instead, they're hedging their bets.




www.dw.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 3, 2022)

printer said:


> But the whole point of posting here is to give our little fish pond information (other than venting). If someone reads in one place the value drops 40% they have an idea how much more it will cost Russians to buy foreign stuff. To say it is now worth less than a cent, might be true but not much to say how much it really dropped.








US Dollar to Russian Ruble Exchange Rate Chart | Xe


USD to RUB currency chart. XE’s free live currency conversion chart for US Dollar to Russian Ruble allows you to pair exchange rate history for up to 10 years.




www.xe.com





this looks similar to kero's chart, but this one goes back a lot further.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 3, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia, Ukraine: Whose side are Middle Eastern countries really on?*
> 
> Security, trade and oil ties make it hard for states like Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates to openly condemn the Russian invasion of Ukraine. Instead, they're hedging their bets.
> 
> ...


this is probably mostly prejudice and old propaganda influencing me, but i don't see them really giving much of a fuck...the only concern i see them having in the whole thing is there being someone left to sell their oil to while people are still buying it. they know almost any country that can afford it is trying to get as far away from oil as possible, so they're going to want to maximize profits as much as possible, for as long as possible. i'm not positive, but i kind of doubt they sell much oil to russia. so i would guess they're on the EU's side, officially or not, for simple financial reasons...and now i'll go do some reading to see if i'm completely wrong or not
edit:...i had not considered that a lot of the middle east buys food from russia...perhaps if we could set up a fairly friendly deal with them we could wean them away from russian wheat? perhaps even help them develop better irrigation systems, big hydroponic farms / solar farms, to help them become more self sufficient, and wean them off of their own stash? develop some good karma with them?...maybe if we had done this during the Obama administration, we would have allies in the middle east instead of casual sometimes trading partners?


----------



## printer (Mar 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is probably mostly prejudice and old propaganda influencing me, but i don't see them really giving much of a fuck...the only concern i see them having in the whole thing is there being someone left to sell their oil to while people are still buying it. they know almost any country that can afford it is trying to get as far away from oil as possible, so they're going to want to maximize profits as much as possible, for as long as possible. i'm not positive, but i kind of doubt they sell much oil to russia. so i would guess they're on the EU's side, officially or not, for simple financial reasons...and now i'll go do some reading to see if i'm completely wrong or not
> edit:...i had not considered that a lot of the middle east buys food from russia...perhaps if we could set up a fairly friendly deal with them we could wean them away from russian wheat? perhaps even help them develop better irrigation systems, big hydroponic farms / solar farms, to help them become more self sufficient, and wean them off of their own stash? develop some good karma with them?...maybe if we had done this during the Obama administration, we would have allies in the middle east instead of casual sometimes trading partners?


My view is they only want Russia for military or agriculture goods


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

printer said:


> But the whole point of posting here is to give our little fish pond information (other than venting). If someone reads in one place the value drops 40% they have an idea how much more it will cost Russians to buy foreign stuff. To say it is now worth less than a cent, might be true but not much to say how much it really dropped.


The whole thing started as a humorous quip remember, "What's the difference between the dollar and the ruble? A dollar, the ruble is worth less than a cent". I wasn't giving financial advice!


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> US Dollar to Russian Ruble Exchange Rate Chart | Xe
> 
> 
> USD to RUB currency chart. XE’s free live currency conversion chart for US Dollar to Russian Ruble allows you to pair exchange rate history for up to 10 years.
> ...


Yeah, its a good site. I follow the baltic dry index in commodities. Bdi could hit 10,000 this year.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The whole thing started as a humorous quip remember, "What's the difference between the dollar and the ruble? A dollar, the ruble is worth less than a cent". I wasn't giving financial advice!


I always get my financial advice from RIU. 

So many millionaires here. How can I go wrong?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

A fight for national liberation and liberal democracy, soon such places will have lot's of arms flowing in from Poland, they will have more than their bare hands to fight with, NATO and uncle Sam will provide. They will have lot's of other aid too, $10 billion plus other money can buy a lot of help, the arms and ammo will be free.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine's small towns mobilize to assist war effort*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

Yeah, because the CIA bought several thousand more for Ukraine, it would be a no brainer for them! They will also provide a C&C system for the Ukrainian army and government.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Elon Musk warns Ukrainians Starlink likely to be targeted*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

*Why the Molotov Cocktail Is a Lethal Weapon of Choice in Ukraine*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

We took Lewis Blacks advice on how to attract tourists, he said to build a big fucking thing and we built a fucking fiddle!


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2022)

Communist governments like our own are too scared to say anything.
We get corn etc. from them so we don't have to do anything about the scourge of farm murders, making the transition to new owners less of a mission. 

I don't have to explain to you that we have loads of groupings and I think most sane people do not think Ukraine is throwing itself in front of missiles.


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 4, 2022)

ANC said:


> Communist governments like our own are too scared to say anything.


China, vietnam, laos or cuba?


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 4, 2022)

A ukranian little girl’s birthday in one Romania’s refugee camp, I hope that when she blew the candles a hope for peace was born, i’m literally crying my soul out.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> A ukranian little girl’s birthday in one Romania’s refugee camp, I hope that when she blew the candles a hope for peace was born, i’m literally crying my soul out.


This is turning into a horror show of epic proportions,I hate nukes,they are the ONLY thing that makes this cruel invasion possible for Putin,otherwise NATO airpower would prevent this from happening,the level of cruelty in targeting civilian neighborhoods indiscriminately against people practically kin to Russia surprises even me because I've always known Putin as a cold calculated killer,all his bravado of a improved military WTF,they're using a sledgehammer on a sewing needle,same tactics as 80 yrs. ago.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 4, 2022)

Oh how i would love to tie putin to a chair, let him watch all the horrors he did for two days while he pees and shits on himself, then start taking his nails of one by one, with 10 minutes in between. I won’t continue as it would get pretty graphic. If someone has the power to do something at this moment is his own oligarchs, i hope that in this world exists one man that has the connections to end him


----------



## zeddd (Mar 4, 2022)

Expect millions of Ukraine citizens to be murdered in the next few days because Nato is terrified of Putin


----------



## zeddd (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Oh how i would love to tie putin to a chair, let him watch all the horrors he did for two days while he pees and shits on himself, then start taking his nails of one by one, with 10 minutes in between. I won’t continue as it would get pretty graphic. If someone has the power to do something at this moment is his own oligarchs, i hope that in this world exists one man that has the connections to end him


That’s the sort of stuff he does to himself for kicks


----------



## bam0813 (Mar 4, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Expect millions of Ukraine citizens to be murdered in the next few days because Nato is terrified of Putin


NATO isn’t terrified of Putin. It’s just when you corner a rabid dog the noose work has to be precise


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 4, 2022)

One thing I forgot to mention on famine, last fall China banned export of all phosphate fertilizer. Russia is one of the largest exporters of natural gas which is the source of nitrogen fertilizer and they are one of the biggest potash exporters. Three strikes and you're out.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 4, 2022)

!!!Trigger warning!!!corpses


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499673089646415872
This is not the world we should live in. I feel so powerless, it’s so frustrating. I would give everything i have and more to stop this, i feel bad for russians too as i’m sure many of them had no choice


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> This is turning into a horror show of epic proportions,I hate nukes,they are the ONLY thing that makes this cruel invasion possible for Putin,otherwise NATO airpower would prevent this from happening,the level of cruelty in targeting civilian neighborhoods indiscriminately against people practically kin to Russia surprises even me because I've always known Putin as a cold calculated killer,all his bravado of a improved military WTF,they're using a sledgehammer on a sewing needle,same tactics as 80 yrs. ago.


These days you don't need NATO planes to make a no fly zone, just stingers and NATO AA missile systems given to the Ukrainians will do. Part of their strategy now is to tie down the Russians in the cities of the east while arms flow in from the west and citizens, cities and territory are sacrificed for this greater purpose. Failure to secure the western borders will make this a long and very costly war for the Russians and the Ukrainians will win in the end, as Russia and Belarus come apart at the seams. It will be ugly, cruel and very violent, many innocents will die and cities will be reduced to rubble. Unless we get peace, summer is coming and guerilla warfare will take off with very well armed partisans turning the place into Hell for the Russians. In a month the Ukrainians will have a lot more weapons and the flow will increase daily.

There is no getting away from the tragedy of war with this one and we will see it unfold on TV thanks to the Ukrainians who are winning the PR war. One of the effective weapons in this war is information and the CIA will make sure that connection is kept open. If Russia attacks American Starlink satellites in space, that takes it to a whole new level and they will have to to cut off the internet. War is Hell and horrible with kids dying on TV breaking hearts all over the world, while we all witness the war crimes and tragedy online.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Oh how i would love to tie putin to a chair, let him watch all the horrors he did for two days while he pees and shits on himself, then start taking his nails of one by one, with 10 minutes in between. I won’t continue as it would get pretty graphic. If someone has the power to do something at this moment is his own oligarchs, i hope that in this world exists one man that has the connections to end him


Strong emotions in reaction to the horror motivates action and will lead to more help flowing in, along with arms. I don't see Putin surviving this fiasco and it is clear that this is Putin's war and a dead Putin would stop the war and risk of nuclear annihilation. Former CIA director John Brenan measured Putin's life expectancy in double digit days yesterday. I agree with his assessment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> !!!Trigger warning!!!corpses
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499673089646415872
> This is not the world we should live in. I feel so powerless, it’s so frustrating. I would give everything i have and more to stop this, i feel bad for russians too as i’m sure many of them had no choice


I see dead Russians and I also see the Ukrainians aren't armed nearly as much as they soon will be, expect to see a lot more dead Russians, it will make conscripts desert even faster. I'm betting Vlad is chewing up his best units and soldiers and they are at the tip of the advance and taking the biggest hits. The conscripts just bulk up the force and make it look bigger than it really is, but they are a hazard to the Russians and good PR for the Ukrainians. They need to be feed and supplied in the field and put a strain on logistics, most are useless as fighters, demoralized with no motivation. This war has just begun I'm afraid.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

Russian Offensive Campaign Assessment
Mar 3, 2022
The Russian military has continued its unsuccessful attempts to encircle Kyiv and capture Kharkiv. The Russians continued to attack piecemeal, committing a few battalion tactical groups at a time rather than concentrating overwhelming force to achieve decisive effects. Russian commanders appear to prefer opening up new lines of advance for regiment-sized operations but have been unable to achieve meaningful synergies between efforts along different axes toward the same objectives. They have also continued conducting operations in southern Ukraine along three diverging axes rather than concentrating on one or attempting mutually supporting efforts. These failures of basic operational art—long a strong suit of the Soviet military and heavily studied at Russian military academies—remain inexplicable as does the Russian military’s failure to gain air superiority or at least to ground the Ukrainian Air Force. 

The Russian conventional military continues to underperform badly, although it may still wear down and defeat the conventional Ukrainian military by sheer force of numbers and brutality. Initial indications that Russia is mobilizing reinforcements from as far away as the Pacific Ocean are concerning in this respect. Those indications also suggest, however, that the Russian General Staff has concluded that the forces it initially concentrated for the invasion of Ukraine will be insufficient to achieve Moscow’s military objectives.
Source: Institute for the Study of War
https://www.understandingwar.org/...


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Oh how i would love to tie putin to a chair, let him watch all the horrors he did for two days while he pees and shits on himself, then start taking his nails of one by one, with 10 minutes in between. I won’t continue as it would get pretty graphic. If someone has the power to do something at this moment is his own oligarchs, i hope that in this world exists one man that has the connections to end him


The ONLY way Russia can return to the international community is to change leadership,there is NO way forward for Russia until this occurs,reality will set in for Russian security services and powerful oligarchs and they will inevitably reach this conclusion. I know the vast majority of Russians do not support this barbarism and do not want this stain upon their country's integrity as it is complete madness,there is no threat to Russia of NATO ever invading Russian territory and this is one man's fear of losing power because of a democratic gov. on his border. the longer the carnage goes on the deeper the wounds and scar tissue.The current state of affairs is not sustaining,the international community faces many hard questions,how is this resolved? What is the future of Russia/Ukraine?Who and how is Ukraine rebuilt? How is Russia accepted into the international community again?How is Ukraine satisfactory compensated for death and damage incurred?Will there be war crime tribunals? Many hard questions to ponder and they did not exist 9 days ago before 1 insecure man lit the fuse.


----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> China, vietnam, laos or cuba?


South Africa... the ruling party here was pretty much trained by the Chinese and Russians.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> !!!Trigger warning!!!corpses
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499673089646415872
> This is not the world we should live in. I feel so powerless, it’s so frustrating. I would give everything i have and more to stop this, i feel bad for russians too as i’m sure many of them had no choice


Soon all those towns in western Ukraine will have more than their bare hands and Molotov cocktails to fight with. The local militia forces will be not only well armed, they will be constantly trained too. They will have guns, anti tank weapons and stinger AA missiles and other arms. All those volunteers will switch from making what they can for the Ukraine army, to distributing arms and supplies flowing in from the west to the rest of the country. Wounded will end up in field hospitals in Poland before moving on, it is fortunate that covid hospitalizations are dropping. Getting vaccinated supports the Ukrainians by reducing the burden on the hospitals of western Europe, they will be needed. I think the EU needs to emphasize this point publicly to drive up the vaccination rate and free up the hospitals for war casualties.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Soon all those towns in western Ukraine will have more than their bare hands and Molotov cocktails to fight with. The local militia forces will be not only well armed, they will be constantly trained too. They will have guns, anti tank weapons and stinger AA missiles and other arms. All those volunteers will switch from making what they can for the Ukraine army, to distributing arms and supplies flowing in from the west to the rest of the country. Wounded will end up in field hospitals in Poland before moving on, it is fortunate that covid hospitalizations are dropping. Getting vaccinated supports the Ukrainians by reducing the burden on the hospitals of western Europe, they will be needed. I think the EU needs to emphasize this point publicly to drive up the vaccination rate and free up the hospitals for war casualties.


Calling Angela Merkel,she is one person from the west who has a good rapport w/ Putin,`maybe she can snap him out of his covid brain fog,instill some sense into him of the blunder he has unleashed,tell him to retire,step down whatever,emphasize that he reached for a unachievable goal,the Ukranian's will NEVER acquiese to an authoritarian Russian proxy gov,stop now before the damage to Ukraine is irreparable,name a successor to reverse the invasion and go to your dacha for rest and recouperation,say you've been diagnosed w/alzheimers,schitzophrania,whatever to save face.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Calling Angela Merkel,she is one person from the west who has a good rapport w/ Putin,`maybe she can snap him out of his covid brain fog,instill some sense into him of the blunder he has unleashed,tell him to retire,step down whatever,emphasize that he reached for a unachievable goal,the Ukranian's will NEVER acquiese to an authoritarian Russian proxy gov,stop now before the damage to Ukraine is irreparable,name a successor to reverse the invasion and go to your dacha for rest and recouperation,say you've been diagnosed w/alzheimers,schitzophrania,whatever to save face.


Putin will bring a dog, he knows she is scared of them and he's done it before. Putin is an asshole and you can no more negotiate with him than with Hitler. Negotiations require good will on both sides and there is none with him. 
Let the fucker twist in the wind for a spell while arming the Ukrainians to the fucking teeth.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

Yep start offering them in bombed out apartment buildings too, proceeds to go to the former owner.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

Well @hanimmal you won't have to be too concerned about Russia fucking with America through the media and internet, Uncle Sam has got the ball now! Social media companies are not just towing the line, but are jumping on the bandwagon. Foxnews is in knots and the Trumper supporting wing of the republicans is reeling, even Donald is throwing Vlad under the bus. I can't emphasize the importance of white Christians with guns and guts fighting for freedom enough, citizens with guns defending their country. You just know that the republican base will just eat this shit right up and there will be no political problems for funding etc. This war will be kind to Joe and Hell on the Russians, he's got Vlad by the balls and many are braying for his blood! The intelligence community is drooling over the possibilities and funding, they want retribution. There wouldn't even be any problems taking in refugees, the usual voices will be silent on these people.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 4, 2022)

Is this going too far? I'm not sure if this is the right thing for the met to be doing. But switch it from Putin to her showing support for white supremacy and I'd be in full agreement. So I don't know. Anybody want to comment? She says she doesn't support the war but still supports Putin. In the US, we do the same thing with our presidents (Obama's drone strikes didn't change most people's support for him).


_








Russian soprano Anna Netrebko is out at the Met Opera over her support of Putin


“Anna is one of the greatest singers in Met history, but with Putin killing innocent victims in Ukraine, there was no way forward,” Met General Manager Peter Gelb said.




www.nbcnews.com





Soprano Anna Netrebko withdrew from her future engagements at the Metropolitan Opera rather than repudiate her support for Russian President Vladimir Putin, costing the company one of its top singers and best box-office draws.

“It is a great artistic loss for the Met and for opera,” Met General Manager Peter Gelb said in a statement Thursday. “Anna is one of the greatest singers in Met history, but with Putin killing innocent victims in Ukraine, there was no way forward.”


Gelb had said Sunday that the Met would not engage artists who support Putin._


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499778152108892162


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Is this going too far? I'm not sure if this is the right thing for the met to be doing. But switch it from Putin to her showing support for white supremacy and I'd be in full agreement. So I don't know. Anybody want to comment? She says she doesn't support the war but still supports Putin. In the US, we do the same thing with our presidents (Obama's drone strikes didn't change most people's support for him).
> 
> 
> _
> ...


No.

Condoning the actions of a genocidal madman is the same as condoning the actions of white supremacists, imo.

edited to slightly improve previous clumsy wording.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Putin will bring a dog, he knows she is scared of them and he's done it before. Putin is an asshole and you can no more negotiate with him than with Hitler. Negotiations require good will on both sides and there is none with him.
> Let the fucker twist in the wind for a spell while arming the Ukrainians to the fucking teeth.
> 
> View attachment 5096035


No i cant believe he did that(actually i do) this is tooooo much  a dog to make someone submissive this is actually so childish yet devil ahhhh i wanna pluck his eyes out. I was in an uber ten minutes ago and the driver told me ,,WHAT IF HE IS THE GOOD GUY?” No other conversation for the rest of the ride, so putin’s brainwash left russia


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Is this going too far? I'm not sure if this is the right thing for the met to be doing. But switch it from Putin to her showing support for white supremacy and I'd be in full agreement. So I don't know. Anybody want to comment? She says she doesn't support the war but still supports Putin. In the US, we do the same thing with our presidents (Obama's drone strikes didn't change most people's support for him).
> 
> 
> _
> ...


looks like there is some deep thinking that need to be done with the artist....js. Don't see how you can like ol pooty but not like the war, since it was ol pooty that started it in the first place.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Is this going too far? I'm not sure if this is the right thing for the met to be doing. But switch it from Putin to her showing support for white supremacy and I'd be in full agreement. So I don't know. Anybody want to comment? She says she doesn't support the war but still supports Putin. In the US, we do the same thing with our presidents (Obama's drone strikes didn't change most people's support for him).
> 
> 
> _
> ...


Vlad destroyed many dreams in Russia and for Russians, it will probably lead to his demise.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad destroyed many dreams in Russia and for Russians, it will probably lead to his demise.


he's making it worse by the day.......now he's starting info bans (basically saying you can't tell what the army is doing, and if you do you have to show them in a good light)  which is basically bullshit


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499782052346007553This is that 25 km convoy that was having problems that’s moving now to kiev? It’s 20 km from kiev center


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499782052346007553This is that 25 km convoy that was having problems that’s moving now to kiev? It’s 20 km from kiev center


it's still out there..haha....i read somewhere when they get moving the Ukrains take out the lead car in the convoy to slow them down again and again and again......should concentrate on this fuel trucks and blow them......after hitting the first car...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Oh how i would love to tie putin to a chair, let him watch all the horrors he did for two days while he pees and shits on himself, then start taking his nails of one by one, with 10 minutes in between. I won’t continue as it would get pretty graphic. If someone has the power to do something at this moment is his own oligarchs, i hope that in this world exists one man that has the connections to end him


i, of all people, probably have very little room to talk....but don't sink to the level of your opponent...the reason he is your opponent is he is willing to do the things you'd like to do to him, but won't...because they're wrong.
i do know the feeling...i do jump up and down and vent vile bile...and that's how i can not do the things i would like to do, to putin, to trump, to most republican politicians, and a few democrats...to white supremacists...the list goes on, and i try like hell to not sink to their level


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> he's making it worse by the day.......now he's starting info bans (basically saying you can't tell what the army is doing, and if you do you have to show them in a good light)  which is basically bullshit


I see military desperation all over the place, obviously the army is not behind this invasion and it almost looks like sabotage in some cases. The planning an execution have been abysmal, it will encourage NATO and the Ukrainians, weakness means NATO will give more arms right away, because Russia is no threat to NATO, we would wipe them out in conventional war, no problem. It has also emboldened many former soviet republics Vlad wants to keep under this thumb, courage is very contagious.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see military desperation all over the place, obviously the army is not behind this invasion and it almost looks like sabotage in some cases. The planning an execution have been abysmal, it will encourage NATO and the Ukrainians, weakness means NATO will give more arms right away, because Russia is no threat to NATO, we would wipe them out in conventional war, no problem. It has also emboldened many former soviet republics Vlad wants to keep under this thumb, courage is very contagious.


oh it's worse, especially when your supposed army abandons military hardware....kinda like this one....and this is the second one at that..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499668138430021632
just left abandoned.......


----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i, of all people, probably have very little room to talk....but don't sink to the level of your opponent...the reason he is your opponent is he is willing to do the things you'd like to do to him, but won't...because they're wrong.
> i do know the feeling...i do jump up and down and vent vile bile...and that's how i can not do the things i would like to do, to putin, to trump, to most republican politicians, and a few democrats...to white supremacists...the list goes on, and i try like hell to not sink to their level


Imagine the world we would have if countries act like this every time they get a little pissed over something.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh it's worse, especially when your supposed army abandons military hardware....kinda like this one....and this is the second one at that..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499668138430021632
> just left abandoned.......


The Ukrainians have a lot of people trained to use most of that equipment, former soldiers. The will reorganize their forces and gather specialists to operate captured equipment and train others in it's use. They are being advised by NATO experts, wars are dynamic situations and nobody expected the Ukrainians to fight like Hell or the Russian army was so incompetent and weak. Now the situation has become much more clear and backing the Ukrainians to the max is seen as a viable option. There ain't anything on a battle field that makes a difference more than the motivation of the troops and nothing motivates a man more than fighting for home and hearth.

You've seen the videos of citizens resisting with Molotov cocktails and bare hands, just imagine what several truck loads of arms would make to a typical village or small town, including anti tank and stingers. The weapons we give these people will be taken from their dead hands.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 4, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Calling Angela Merkel,she is one person from the west who has a good rapport w/ Putin,`maybe she can snap him out of his covid brain fog,instill some sense into him of the blunder he has unleashed,tell him to retire,step down whatever,emphasize that he reached for a unachievable goal,the Ukranian's will NEVER acquiese to an authoritarian Russian proxy gov,stop now before the damage to Ukraine is irreparable,name a successor to reverse the invasion and go to your dacha for rest and recouperation,say you've been diagnosed w/alzheimers,schitzophrania,whatever to save face.


There's an interesting video where she met with Putin in Russia and Putin had a large dog brought in. He knew she was scared of dogs. Part of his control routine. You can probably Google and find it.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 4, 2022)

Ikea closes all stores and factories in Russia amid exodus of western firms


Top brands from M&S to Apple, Jaguar Land Rover, Expedia and Coca-Cola are suspending operations




www.theguardian.com





Russians complaining they can’t buy western stuff anymore, like Nikes. One of the thousands of people losing their job over this asked who’s going to pay his mortgage now… I’m entirely apathetic towards the problems Russians experience right now, including Anna Netrebko. It’s time to send a very strong message to autocrats _and_ their entire population. Instead of sanctioning countries after their leader shows how dangerous he really is, potentionally world ending dangerous, I’d like to see this war being an end to tolerating (and trading with) even a potential danger which every autocrat is.

No liberal democracy with fair elections? Then no trade, no travel, no access to airports and ports, and no sopranos. Will it effect people who‘ve been opposing Putin from the start, people who protest against him? Sure, the same people who beg the west to increase sanctions because they are held captive themselves by a leader they want to but can’t get rid off by themselves. Anna Netrebko has plenty of money, the average Russian will become less and less supportive of Putin now they can’t buy Nikes anymore. Russia needs such a blow the Russians will immediately overrun the Kremlin as soon as a new leader shows just the slightest autocratic tendencies. Russia, its economy, culture, and land itself must be on the line for the unforeseeable future. This the 21st century, we need to do way better fast.

Sounds harsh? Give it another week. Unfortunately still a high chance it won’t matter anymore then that some russian soldiers are only 19 years old. Makes them older than many nazis were.



Polly Wog said:


> There's an interesting video where she met with Putin in Russia and Putin had a large dog brought in. He knew she was scared of dogs. Part of his control routine. You can probably Google and find it.


Or you could scroll up to post #3243.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 4, 2022)

ANC said:


> Imagine the world we would have if countries act like this every time they get a little pissed over something.


An unprovoked attack of another country does not equal 'a little pissed over something'.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 4, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> There's an interesting video where she met with Putin in Russia and Putin had a large dog brought in. He knew she was scared of dogs. Part of his control routine. You can probably Google and find it.


I remember that. He's a real mother fucker. I finally agree with Lindsay Graham R-SC.









Lindsey Graham hit with bipartisan blowback after calling on Russians to assassinate Putin


Sen. Lindsey Graham was criticized by fellow lawmakers on both sides of the aisle after saying that the “only way” to end the crisis in Ukraine is for Russians to assassinate President Vladimir Putin.




www.inquirer.com


----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> An unprovoked attack of another country does not equal 'a little pissed over something'.


Yeah , no I'm not disagreeing with you, I meant Russia (Putin) got pissed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it's still out there..haha....i read somewhere when they get moving the Ukrains take out the lead car in the convoy to slow them down again and again and again......should concentrate on this fuel trucks and blow them......after hitting the first car...


They will, if they had airpower it would be a smoking wreck miles long. Hitting a truck with artillery rounds makes a real big mess and stops firing on cities in the front. As it is there are many way for mobile ground forces to damage these. A dozen half tons with several dozen mortars and lot's of ammo could destroy them from several kilometers away with drone support. Shoot for 15 minutes and run before they can concentrate force against you. Also those rocket launchers with thermobaric weapons they capture can also be used against them. Because they are so poorly organized, radio could be used to call down fire on their own troops too, a lot of Ukrainians speak perfect Russian and NATO will be supplying codes etc. A group of conscripts many miles away could unleash a bunch of such rockets on their own columns!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Is this going too far? I'm not sure if this is the right thing for the met to be doing. But switch it from Putin to her showing support for white supremacy and I'd be in full agreement. So I don't know. Anybody want to comment? She says she doesn't support the war but still supports Putin. In the US, we do the same thing with our presidents (Obama's drone strikes didn't change most people's support for him).
> 
> 
> _
> ...


although it directly effects her, that really has very little to do with her, and much, much more to do with making a statement. no major organization of any kind wants to condone putin's behavior in any way, and the Metropolitan Opera is no exception. having a featured russian performer implies tacit approval of their country's actions, so she has to go, at least until this is over and the sanctions have been eased


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They will, if they had airpower it would be a smoking wreck miles long. Hitting a truck with artillery rounds makes a real big mess and stops firing on cities in the front. As it is there are many way for mobile ground forces to damage these. A dozen half tons with several dozen mortars and lot's of ammo could destroy them from several kilometers away with drone support. Shoot for 15 minutes and run before they can concentrate force against you. Also those rocket launchers with thermobaric weapons they capture can also be used against them. Because they are so poorly organized, radio could be used to call down fire on their own troops too, a lot of Ukrainians speak perfect Russian and NATO will be supplying codes etc. A group of conscripts many miles away could unleash a bunch of such rockets on their own columns!


i would go for 4 people with manpads and reloads, small contingent of gunner and a drone for a 1000........bob..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> No i cant believe he did that(actually i do) this is tooooo much  a dog to make someone submissive this is actually so childish yet devil ahhhh i wanna pluck his eyes out. I was in an uber ten minutes ago and the driver told me ,,WHAT IF HE IS THE GOOD GUY?” No other conversation for the rest of the ride, so putin’s brainwash left russia


you tell that uber driver that the good guys don't don't lie to 18 year old boys to get them to go kill innocent civilians, old ladies and children, so he can fulfill a personal fantasy


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 4, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499778152108892162


I see two possibilities, the convoy was a ploy to draw ukes away from the primary assault, amphibious combat marines or the convoy made it 30 minutes with contaminated fuel. As for the LtGen, i think he was relieved of command in typical soviet style for saying nyet to shelling civilians. And the nuke plant, who benefits from a couple tracers there? War is Spin doctors paradise.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2022)

ANC said:


> Imagine the world we would have if countries act like this every time they get a little pissed over something.


OMFG PORNHUB quit doing business in russia?...that's a sign of Ragnarok right there...
good on each and every one of them, wish the list was twice as long


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh it's worse, especially when your supposed army abandons military hardware....kinda like this one....and this is the second one at that..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499668138430021632
> just left abandoned.......


to be fair, they had numerous calls to renew their auto warranty that they sent straight to voicemail.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i would go for 4 people with manpads and reloads, small contingent of gunner and a drone for a 1000........bob..


I figure with the options open to the Ukrainians, the poor performance of the Russians and their tactical and strategic dispositions with no secure lines and the entire west of the country open, this is the kind of thing we will see. Usually airpower can deal with it, but with stingers and the fear of them, that won't be an option. Any tanks or APCs can be dealt with by anti tank weapons. Intelligence is the key and using drones to avoid enemy troops along with local intelligence and support. They can range deep behind the lines and sow chaos and despair. They can also relieve the cities, as the Russians run out of fuel, food and artillery rounds at their various fronts encircling cities or trying to.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

*Direct attacks and a destroyed bridge have slowed Russian convoy advance on Kyiv, US defense official says*
From CNN's Oren Liebermann






A satellite image shows the convoy on February 28. (©2022 Maxar Technologies/AP)

Direct attacks on a massive Russian convoy outside Kyiv, coupled with a destroyed bridge in the convoy’s path, have stalled the Russian forces about 15 miles north of the city, a senior defense official said Friday. Meanwhile, Ukraine retains a “significant majority” of its air combat power, as Russia remains unable to establish air supremacy.
The convoy, stretched out more than 40 miles of road, has not appreciably advanced since the weekend, the official said. 


> “We certainly believe that the Ukrainians blowing up that bridge absolutely had an effective on stopping and curtailing the movement of that convoy,” the official said. “But we also believe that they have hit the convoy at other places as well in direct attacks.”


Earlier this week, the official said logistical and sustainment issues have also contributed to the slow advance of the convoy. But the US believe Russian forces in the convoy are regrouping and learning from their mistakes as they continue to try to attack the Ukrainian capital.
As the fight on the ground continues, the Ukrainian air force still has fighter jets, helicopters and drones available, though they have suffered some losses, the official said. The losses are due both to “Russian actions” and inoperability, the official added.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

oh ICC we have evidence for you.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499753734791913475

oh numb nutz here....no we are not


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499788109491445766


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 4, 2022)

seems like Putin has learned the trump "fake news" response.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2022)

Noticed this vid is from earlier in the year.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you tell that uber driver that the good guys don't don't lie to 18 year old boys to get them to go kill innocent civilians, old ladies and children, so he can fulfill a personal fantasy


from that moment i couldn’t say a word so i won’t snap, my face was red, green, purple,breathing and counting to three


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh ICC we have evidence for you.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499753734791913475
> ...


I honestly don’t know how can he has no shame, like 738100101038 videos are lying too?


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 4, 2022)

Can recorded videos be shared here? Russians are thinking they can buy ukrainians by bringing trucks with food in the country, putin is trying everything, he’s in despair


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I honestly don’t know how can he has no shame, like 738100101038 videos are lying too?


pretty much.....u can see it a little better in the russian disinfo thread

one of the reason i like to warn people about disinfor on youtube

pooty idea now, is to shut down most of all news papers and tv stuff....cause he doesn't want the russian people to see what he's doing to basically they're own countrimen/women, and now i'd bet he's also worried of the ICC as well


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Can recorded videos be shared here? Russians are think they are buying ukrainians by bringing trucks with food in the country, putin is trying everything, he’s in despair


he is, from what i am see as well


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

*Russian military warns of "provocations" involving Western journalists in Ukraine*

Russian Ministry of Defense spokesperson Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov warned on Friday that Ukrainian forces in the city of Kharkiv were readying a "provocation" in concert with Western journalists by firing heavy weaponry from a residential area with the aim of provoking a retaliation by Russian forces that would be caught on camera.
Russian statements about supposed "provocations" by the Ukrainian side have been a prelude to shelling or strikes by Russian forces.
"In the city of Kharkiv, Ukrainian nationalists are preparing a provocation with the participation of Western journalists," Konashenkov said in a video briefing released by the Russian MOD. "According to confirmed data, on Zhylyardi Street, Kyiv District, in a private residential area, multiple launch rocket systems are placed between the houses. Nationalists have forbidden local residents, including children, from leaving their homes. Now the installations are ready for shelling units of the Russian armed forces located outside the city. The purpose of the provocation is to call back fire from Russian artillery on the residential sector of Kharkiv. All this is planned to be filmed on cameras with the subsequent transfer of filming to Western journalists."
Konashenkov provided no evidence to support the claim. Russia has previously made baseless claims about humanitarian workers in Syria being involved in staging or provoking attacks to prompt international outrage and spur Western governments to intervene militarily. "Ukrainian nationalists" is a shorthand the Russian government has used to characterize forces putting up resistance to Russian troops.
Journalists working in Ukraine have extensively documented the heavy shelling of Kharkiv by Russian forces, including in residential areas.



they're worried


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> OMFG PORNHUB quit doing business in russia?...that's a sign of Ragnarok right there...
> good on each and every one of them, wish the list was twice as long


I never really thought they would pull out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

Even the right in America is up in arms and trying to use it to their advantage, Joe will have little trouble with funding this or supporting the Ukrainians. The republican base has been seduced by guns, guts and glory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499763642170019846
those are really not good odd.....smh


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

oh yeah suspend the elections to keep ol pooty in office for a while....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499827642522083332


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Putin will bring a dog, he knows she is scared of them and he's done it before. Putin is an asshole and you can no more negotiate with him than with Hitler. Negotiations require good will on both sides and there is none with him.
> Let the fucker twist in the wind for a spell while arming the Ukrainians to the fucking teeth.
> 
> View attachment 5096035


Yes,I know ,I'm just figured I would throw it out there that if there was a potential envoy who could actually make some progress for the good of all involved it would be her,she even speaks Russian so no translaters need be involved, and since she's retired she would be seen as someone less prejudiced who Putin has a comfort level with, as a intermediary who knows Putin's nuances she could provide insight into his mindset providing valuable intelligence,and if anybody can provide avenues for him to de-escalate it would be her a familiar face w/decent memories to snap him out of his paranoid isolation.I mean hell desperate times=desperate measures,we have urban areas of millions reduced to rubble,potential radiation release scenarios now on the table,worth a shot to my mind and if she can make any progress at all or get negotiations started,what a crowning achievement for her legacy. I bet she'd be willing and I can't think of a better emergency envoy to go to Moscow that has the trust of both sides at this moment,time is precious here.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Is this going too far? I'm not sure if this is the right thing for the met to be doing. But switch it from Putin to her showing support for white supremacy and I'd be in full agreement. So I don't know. Anybody want to comment? She says she doesn't support the war but still supports Putin. In the US, we do the same thing with our presidents (Obama's drone strikes didn't change most people's support for him).
> 
> 
> _
> ...


It might seem like it, but if people where publicly showing support for Hitler back in the day, I would have no problem giving her the boot.

If nothing else all those other people working in that production having to work with her and suffer the stain of working to prop her up might rather have someone not as controversial as their headliner. 




DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well @hanimmal you won't have to be too concerned about Russia fucking with America through the media and internet, Uncle Sam has got the ball now! Social media companies are not just towing the line, but are jumping on the bandwagon. Foxnews is in knots and the Trumper supporting wing of the republicans is reeling, even Donald is throwing Vlad under the bus. I can't emphasize the importance of white Christians with guns and guts fighting for freedom enough, citizens with guns defending their country. You just know that the republican base will just eat this shit right up and there will be no political problems for funding etc. This war will be kind to Joe and Hell on the Russians, he's got Vlad by the balls and many are braying for his blood! The intelligence community is drooling over the possibilities and funding, they want retribution. There wouldn't even be any problems taking in refugees, the usual voices will be silent on these people.


idk man, I dont see any good way out of this mess without someone in Moscow taking it out of Putin's bloody hands. 

It looks like Putin is doing everything he can to trigger a world war.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 4, 2022)

TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com





How i love this guy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Yes,I know ,I'm just figured I would throw it out there that if there was a potential envoy who could actually make some progress for the good of all involved it would be her,she even speaks Russian so no translaters need be involved, and since she's retired she would be seen as someone less prejudiced who Putin has a comfort level with, as a intermediary who knows Putin's nuances she could provide insight into his mindset providing valuable intelligence,and if anybody can provide avenues for him to de-escalate it would be her a familiar face w/decent memories to snap him out of his paranoid isolation.I mean hell desperate times=desperate measures,we have urban areas of millions reduced to rubble,potential radiation release scenarios now on the table,worth a shot to my mind and if she can make any progress at all or get negotiations started,what a crowning achievement for her legacy. I bet she'd be willing and I can't think of a better emergency envoy to go to Moscow that has the trust of both sides at this moment,time is precious here.


I say make Vlad twist in the wind for a spell and sit with his mounting problems for awhile. To talk to Vlad, you have to have his nuts in one hand and a knife at his throat in the other. He must be approached from a position of strength and he needs to feel a lot more pain for that to happen. He has to show up personally in a neutral country for serious negotiations and he had better be prepared to withdraw from Ukraine while he does it. Nothing will happen until the shooting stops though, except for humanitarian stuff.

However, this will not end for the Ukrainians, not until Crimea is returned and I expect a lot of the arms we give them will end up in Belarus to topple that government too. The Ukrainians will want payback after this and once Vlad is gone from Ukraine, he dare not return to that heavy armed hornets nest full of fanatics! The war will continue now, even if Vlad leaves the Ukraine, Vlad will have to go and a new attitude will have to arise in Russia for it to stop. That doesn't count what the CIA will be doing to help either, this will be on the Ukrainian's dime, official or not. Belarus is ripe for revolution and has been propped up by Russia for months and has been hit by sanctions too. Courage is contagious and many of the arms we give the Ukrainians will end up in Belarus eventually. Vlad probably realizes this and the domino effect it can have.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Mar 4, 2022)

The territory of modern Ukraine has been inhabited since 32,000 BC. During the Middle Ages, the area was a key centre of East Slavic culture, with the loose tribal federation Kievan Rus' forming the basis of Ukrainian identity. Reaching its height in the mid-11th century, the Kievan Rus' gradually declined until its collapse from the Mongol invasion in the 13th century. Over the next 600 years, the area was contested, divided, and ruled by a variety of powers, including the Polish–Lithuanian Commonwealth, Austria-Hungary, the Ottoman Empire, and Tsardom of Russia. The Cossack Hetmanate emerged and prospered during the 17th and 18th centuries but was ultimately partitioned between Poland and the Russian Empire. In the aftermath of the Russian Revolution, a Ukrainian national movement for self-determination emerged, forming the internationally recognized Ukrainian People's Republic on 23 June 1917. The short-lived state was forcibly reconstituted by the Bolsheviks into the Ukrainian Soviet Socialist Republic, which became a founding member of the Soviet Union in 1922. Ukraine was the most populous and industrialised republic after the Russian Soviet Republic, until regaining its independence in 1991, following the dissolution of the Soviet Union.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

and???


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I say make Vlad twist in the wind for a spell and sit with his mounting problems for awhile. To talk to Vlad, you have to have his nuts in one hand and a knife at his throat in the other. He must be approached from a position of strength and he needs to feel a lot more pain for that to happen. He has to show up personally in a neutral country for serious negotiations and he had better be prepared to withdraw from Ukraine while he does it. Nothing will happen until the shooting stops though, except for humanitarian stuff.
> 
> However, this will not end for the Ukrainians, not until Crimea is returned and I expect a lot of the arms we give them will end up in Belarus to topple that government too. The Ukrainians will want payback after this and once Vlad is gone from Ukraine, he dare not return to that heavy armed hornets nest full of fanatics! The war will continue now, even if Vlad leaves the Ukraine, Vlad will have to go and a new attitude will have to arise in Russia for it to stop. That doesn't count what the CIA will be doing to help either, this will be on the Ukrainian's dime, official or not. Belarus is ripe for revolution and has been propped up by Russia for months and has been hit by sanctions too. Courage is contagious and many of the arms we give the Ukrainians will end up in Belarus eventually. Vlad probably realizes this and the domino effect it can have.


Belarus is complicit and finished,Ukraine is due beaucoup reparations as a condition of Russian sanctions being dropped upon resolution of this crisis,which must include a Kremlin shakeup,Michael Kofman,a Russian senior expert at the CNA thinktank cautions that Putin's removal might not produce a pro western candidate or even an improvement on Putin for that matter(fingers crossed),hypothetical conclusions are difficult to ascertain,desperation drives even more catastrophic decisions,at this point it's HOPE FOR THE BEST because the world IS teetering w/many potential outcomes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Yes,I know ,I'm just figured I would throw it out there that if there was a potential envoy who could actually make some progress for the good of all involved it would be her,she even speaks Russian so no translaters need be involved, and since she's retired she would be seen as someone less prejudiced who Putin has a comfort level with, as a intermediary who knows Putin's nuances she could provide insight into his mindset providing valuable intelligence,and if anybody can provide avenues for him to de-escalate it would be her a familiar face w/decent memories to snap him out of his paranoid isolation.I mean hell desperate times=desperate measures,we have urban areas of millions reduced to rubble,potential radiation release scenarios now on the table,worth a shot to my mind and if she can make any progress at all or get negotiations started,what a crowning achievement for her legacy. I bet she'd be willing and I can't think of a better emergency envoy to go to Moscow that has the trust of both sides at this moment,time is precious here.


The reverse of the Chinese symbol for problem, is opportunity. Fate has handed Joe a golden opportunity to do Vlad and reform Russia. The CIA must be going nuts over the possibilities that this presents and moving heaven and earth to get arms to the Ukrainians. The military also sees opportunity here since this war started and they especially know the value of Ukrainian moral and courage. With troops like this trained and armed in Poland anything is possible and they will be all in for supporting these folks to the max. Now take that and multiply it by 30+ countries. All of eastern Poland will become a vast supply dump and training camp for the regular Ukrainian army. Vlad blundered and he will pay in blood and treasure.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 4, 2022)

Here’s a thought .

Send those pussy ass Proud Boys in their yellow and black Blind Melon TuTu’s ….. 
‘One eyed Jack oath Keepers too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

I posted this before, but it best illustrates what is happening in Ukraine with the increasing arrival of modern NATO weapons to a courageous and motivated population. This is from the 80's and the weapons have improved a lot in 40 years, it starts with a presentation at the CIA and something similar is going on right now there. As far as I know civilian C130s can fly deeply into Ukrainian territory (flown by Ukrainians) and drop arms and supplies, maybe not to the cities, but in plenty of other places. If they can land, they can return with wounded. A good clip that illustrates these weapons in action and the level to training and education required to use them! You just need guts.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The reverse of the Chinese symbol for problem, is opportunity. Fate has handed Joe a golden opportunity to do Vlad and reform Russia. The CIA must be going nuts over the possibilities that this presents and moving heaven and earth to get arms to the Ukrainians. The military also sees opportunity here since this war started and they especially know the value of Ukrainian moral and courage. With troops like this trained and armed in Poland anything is possible and they will be all in for supporting these folks to the max. Now take that and multiply it by 30+ countries. All of eastern Poland will become a vast supply dump and training camp for the regular Ukrainian army. Vlad blundered and he will pay in blood and treasure.


As long as level headed,sane people in position to carry out a desperate,cornered tyrants delusions recognize insanity and refuse to concur w/any erratic world altering orders he may issue in desperation then positive results are definately possible,let us all hope the calm in which a Soviet colonel displayed when his ICBM battalion was given launch orders due to a supposed multiple US ICBM launch and refused translates to the present(fingers crossed again)


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 4, 2022)

There is a Ukrainian journalist on tv right now translating a russian article about the moms whose sons “disappeared”. Only one said and i quote “i’m one of the luckiest to find out her son died”. She is now waiting him home with the grave ready hoping he will arrive someday. There was a big scandal and the ones who told her about her son will probably face prison. All the others mom are told they disappeared. It’s even harder to find them now that that law with not saying bad things abou the military is on. Those who wrote the article are very brave as they can face up to 15 yr depending on the consequences of the ‘betrayal’


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> As long as level headed,sane people in position to carry out a desperate,cornered tyrants delusions recognize insanity and refuse to concur w/any erratic world altering orders he may issue in desperation then positive results are definately possible,let us all hope the calm in which a Soviet colonel displayed when his ICBM battalion was given launch orders due to a supposed multiple US ICBM launch and refused translates to the present(fingers crossed again)


This is a classic proxy war and we have fought many with the soviets, same game, but different rules and we are holding all the cards after Vlad blundered bigly. The public, governments, militaries and intelligence services are all unified and want Vlad's ass, it's up to the Russians to deliver his head on a platter. Everybody knows the rules in this shit and nobody will cross the line, we don't need to, Vlad left the front door open in western Ukraine. Their position on the ground is so shitty from a strategic point of view that Ukrainians can resupply with C130s, the Russians have as much control of the air as on the ground, stinger phobia. Partisans and mobile units can roam the Russian rear at will and destroy their supplies, thus relieving the cities. The guns, equipment and even training are probably being delivered now, but don't expect to hear a lot about it.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 4, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here’s a thought .
> 
> Send those pussy ass Proud Boys in their yellow and black Blind Melon TuTu’s …..
> ‘One eyed Jack oath Keepers too.


You really think that Russia needs the gravy seals to back them up?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You really think that Russia needs the gravy seals to back them up?


The expendables, let them wear their dresses into battle! Fuck the Ukrainians might even shoot them!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Can recorded videos be shared here? Russians are thinking they can buy ukrainians by bringing trucks with food in the country, putin is trying everything, he’s in despair


Used to be able to, but I don't see any options for it since the upgrade awhile back.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> ...


ok you made me curious? why?


----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Derbud420 (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499126022549217281
> this is disgusting, meanwhile ukrainians are giving russians food and a chance to live(edit: this putin snitzel kissers are disgusting, not the amazing lady, and i don’t want to say russians are disgusting because a lot of them are normal rational people)


Major props to that grand Ma


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

This ain't the old Soviet Union of your memories Vlad, it's a free market economy linked into the global economy and he broke the UNs golden rule, the UN charter, among a host of other diplomatic agreements. This is not Vlad's first rodeo, he has invaded other former Soviet Republics and is implicated in crimes against humanity in Syria too. Mad Vlad will have to go, how is up to the Russians.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








‘The damage is done’: Russians face economic point of no return


Shoppers and business people express despair and disillusion as sanctions cause run on rouble




www.theguardian.com





*‘The damage is done’: Russians face economic point of no return*
Shoppers and business people express despair and disillusion as sanctions cause run on rouble

As markets opened in a panic on Monday, many Russians rushed to local cashpoints in Moscow to retrieve their savings before the damage got any worse.

“It said they had dollars so I came here immediately,” said Alexei Presnyakov, 32, pointing to an app for Russia’s Tinkoff Bank, indicating he could withdraw hard currency. About 20 people were queued in line. “Yesterday [the rate] was 80 [to the dollar]. Today it’s 100. Or 150.”

“I just made a spontaneous decision today that I would ask [out of work] and go around until I took out all my money,” he said. “Before it was worth zero.”

Within minutes, however, the word traveled down the queue: the dollars were gone.

Nearly half the queue walked off. “Who needs roubles?” one woman said sarcastically as she walked away.

From shopping malls to corporate boardrooms, Russians were trying to find their footing on Monday in what the Kremlin described as the “altered economic reality” that the country was now facing following sanctions on Russia’s Central Bank and other key financial institutions. There were signs that something extraordinary was taking place: the Moscow Exchange, Russia’s largest stock market, has halted trading until 5 March.

With its reserves frozen, the Central Bank announced it would more than double its main interest rates to 20%, the highest this century, and force major exporting companies, including large energy producers like Gazprom and Rosneft, to sell 80% of their foreign currency revenues, effectively buying roubles to prop up the currency rate.
...


----------



## Derbud420 (Mar 4, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Religions have been doing it for thousands of years and still do but very few see anything wrong with that.  Got pretty pissed off when tobacco companies did it tho.


My magic guy is more powerful than your magic guy..


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 4, 2022)

*PROUD BOYS - STANDING BY 



*


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 4, 2022)

“Update March 4, 11:20 p.m. The governor of the Sumy region said that the city of Trostiane was captured and occupied, Aky News reports. Dmytro Zhyvytskyy said Russian forces control the ambulance unit and do not allow doctors to reach civilians except children.


Doctors have been warned they will be shot if they leave without permission, the governor said. He added all the shops have been robbed, the city is for permanence and surveillance by snipers. No one can buy, and Ukrainian forces are failing to bring aid to the city, the governor said.”


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

US Farmer brandishing an M16: "This is to defend my home."
Ukrainian farmer: "That's cute. Hold my beer"









Russia-Ukraine War | Ukrainian Farmer 'Steals' Huge Russian Tank


Russia-Ukraine War: Several videos in the past have shown how the people of Ukraine are gearing up to fight the Russian invasion in their cities. But this li...




youtube.com


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> US Farmer brandishing an M16: "This is to defend my home."
> Ukrainian farmer: "That's cute. Hold my beer"
> 
> 
> ...


life was always hard in the east, trained to survive since you learn how to talk


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> “Update March 4, 11:20 p.m. The governor of the Sumy region said that the city of Trostiane was captured and occupied, Aky News reports. Dmytro Zhyvytskyy said Russian forces control the ambulance unit and do not allow doctors to reach civilians except children.
> 
> 
> Doctors have been warned they will be shot if they leave without permission, the governor said. He added all the shops have been robbed, the city is for permanence and surveillance by snipers. No one can buy, and Ukrainian forces are failing to bring aid to the city, the governor said.”



I don't believe russia has enough soldiers to occupy a ukraine that doesn't want them there, the more territory they capture the more soldiers they have to bring in to hold onto it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> life was always hard in the east, trained to survive since you learn how to talk


it's a part of mother natures training.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

well look what i found on the side of the road.........


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> well look what i found on the side of the road.........


The Ukrainian government says they don't have to declare captured Russian equipment on their income tax, but most will just turn them over to the government.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Ukrainian government says they don't have to declare captured Russian equipment on their income tax, but most will just turn them over to the government.


yeah i've heard that too.....they ukraine does a reset with them and put the back into the field under a Ukraine flag


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

*There's a standoff between Ukrainian and Russian forces around southern city of Mykolaiv, official says *
From CNN's Tim Lister in Kyiv and Hira Humayun

Vitaliy Kim, head of the regional administration in the southern Ukrainian city of Mykolaiv, says there is a standoff between Ukrainian and Russian troops around the city.

"We don't shoot anymore. They do not shoot," he said on his Telegram account.
Kim said the Russians had left the military airfield but were still "right near the city."
"In general, not a fun situation — they seem to be here, but it seems like they are not in the city, sometimes they shoot, protect themselves," he said
.
"I can't call it a victory, because the enemy was not knocked out, not burned, they retreated," he continued.
*Earlier on Friday: *Kim said Russian forces had been driven out of the city.

“We kicked them out a bit, but the fighting goes on," he said, “But they are on the outskirts now. We kicked them out of the city.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ok you made me curious? why?


Why i appreciate him?? The way of thinking, i’m a soldier, i protect anyone who needs it. A woman, a child, anyone bombed is a tragedy even if it’s in us, in thailand, egypt, france or mexico. And he’s totally right…if there are bullets there should be enough people to fire them. It’s a big diference between a civil man and a soldier. If you take 100 corporatists out of the office maybe 10 would hit the target, maybe. But soldiers are trained for this…maybe i’m wrong but it’s just my opinion. I can see only good things in a soldier that braves up(i don’t know the idiom for this)perks of english as the second language) to help others in need, it’s a concious and personal decision. Maybe i’m a little jelous that he has the balls because since this started i really hoped i could go there and fight with them but i’m a coward in the making


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Why i appreciate him?? The way of thinking, i’m a soldier, i protect anyone who needs it. A woman, a child, anyone bombed is a tragedy even if it’s in us, in thailand, egypt, france or mexico. And he’s totally right…if there are bullets there should be enough people to fire them. It’s a big diference between a civil man and a soldier. If you take 100 corporatists out of the office maybe 10 would hit the target, maybe. But soldiers are trained for this…maybe i’m wrong but it’s just my opinion. I can see only good things in a soldier that braves up(i don’t know the idiom for this)perks of english as the second language) to help others in need, it’s a concious and personal decision. Maybe i’m a little jelous that he has the balls because since this started i really hoped i could go there and fight with them but i’m a coward in the making


I like “braves up”.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Why i appreciate him?? The way of thinking, i’m a soldier, i protect anyone who needs it. A woman, a child, anyone bombed is a tragedy even if it’s in us, in thailand, egypt, france or mexico. And he’s totally right…if there are bullets there should be enough people to fire them. It’s a big diference between a civil man and a soldier. If you take 100 corporatists out of the office maybe 10 would hit the target, maybe. But soldiers are trained for this…maybe i’m wrong but it’s just my opinion. I can see only good things in a soldier that braves up(i don’t know the idiom for this)perks of english as the second language) to help others in need, it’s a concious and personal decision. Maybe i’m a little jelous that he has the balls because since this started i really hoped i could go there and fight with them but i’m a coward in the making


Nah, you just have to make a choice, do you wanna help and they could use it, or not.....sometimes all it takes is a good stiff drink and the flip of a coin to make a decision.....js


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Why i appreciate him?? The way of thinking, i’m a soldier, i protect anyone who needs it. A woman, a child, anyone bombed is a tragedy even if it’s in us, in thailand, egypt, france or mexico. And he’s totally right…if there are bullets there should be enough people to fire them. It’s a big diference between a civil man and a soldier. If you take 100 corporatists out of the office maybe 10 would hit the target, maybe. But soldiers are trained for this…maybe i’m wrong but it’s just my opinion. I can see only good things in a soldier that braves up(i don’t know the idiom for this)perks of english as the second language) to help others in need, it’s a concious and personal decision. Maybe i’m a little jelous that he has the balls because since this started i really hoped i could go there and fight with them but i’m a coward in the making


There are plenty of ways to help and fight, do what you are good at and try to turn it to this struggle. Join an organization that helps refugees, take one in etc volunteer at a hospital. Soon there will also be plenty of jobs connected to the war and training feeding and housing Ukrainian troops. If you are close to the border you should see some of this activity in the weeks ahead. Nobody will be reporting much on the preparations or what we are doing to help, only what the Russians and Ukrainians are doing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

and i think in spanish it's called.........cojones....gotta give props to that


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Why i appreciate him?? The way of thinking, i’m a soldier, i protect anyone who needs it. A woman, a child, anyone bombed is a tragedy even if it’s in us, in thailand, egypt, france or mexico. And he’s totally right…if there are bullets there should be enough people to fire them. It’s a big diference between a civil man and a soldier. If you take 100 corporatists out of the office maybe 10 would hit the target, maybe. But soldiers are trained for this…maybe i’m wrong but it’s just my opinion. I can see only good things in a soldier that braves up(i don’t know the idiom for this)perks of english as the second language) to help others in need, it’s a concious and personal decision. Maybe i’m a little jelous that he has the balls because since this started i really hoped i could go there and fight with them but i’m a coward in the making


what were you trained in???


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

'Putin's nightmare' as Russian soldiers revolt and security forces 'overwhelmed' at home: US diplomat Richard Haass


Appearing on MSNBC's "Way Too Early," foreign relations expert Richard Haass noted reports coming out of Ukraine that Russian soldiers are sabotaging their own vehicles because they don't want to take part in the invasion is a bad omen for Vladimir Putin.Speaking with host Jonathan Lemire, Haass...




www.rawstory.com





*'Putin's nightmare' as Russian soldiers revolt and security forces 'overwhelmed' at home: US diplomat Richard Haass*

Appearing on MSNBC's "Way Too Early," foreign relations expert Richard Haass noted reports coming out of Ukraine that Russian soldiers are sabotaging their own vehicles because they don't want to take part in the invasion is a bad omen for Vladimir Putin.


Speaking with host Jonathan Lemire, Haass -- the president of the Council on Foreign Relations-- admitted that Russia's invasion may be unstoppable but in the long-term may turn into a nightmare for the Russian strongman.

"If you believe Vladimir Putin, his invasion of Ukraine is going according to plan," host Lemire began before adding, "That's a dubious assessment, but still what he said during a virtual meeting of his security council yesterday. Putin continued to push false claims that Nazis are in control of the Ukrainian government."

"The speech was intended to push back against reports of logistical problems slowing down the Russian army as well as intelligence from the Pentagon that some Russian troops are surrendering or sabotaging their own vehicles rather than fighting," Lemire stated before asking Haass for comment.

'"I don't think there's any way, Jonathan, he can get his original plan back on track because that ship has sailed," Haass explained, "He was counting on very little resistance from Ukraine, he had no respect for Zelenskyy, he thought the United States after Afghanistan had no stomach."

"Europe he also had contempt for, particularly Germany," he continued. "So he underestimated his opposition, overestimated the capability of his own forces. So now we are clearly on Plan B. Now he is basically turning to quantity, if you will, more than quality to essentially level big parts of Ukraine. But because he is who he is, because he is an autocrat, he has to be infallible. He can never admit that he made a mistake, so that's what you had yesterday. I don't know what the word is in Russian, but it must be something like spinsky."

Reacting to reports that Russian soldiers are sabotaging their own mission, Hass, explained, "Clearly they have more troubles. The Russians aren't used to fighting this kind of war. This isn't what they did in Syria -- it is at a scale they're not used to. The equipment looks old, the troops don't look well-trained, they're not motivated, they don't seem to understand what it is they're doing and why, so I think this is of a larger piece. The idea that there might be some troops sabotaging is really interesting. It doesn't seem to be happening at scale, but this has got to be Putin's nightmare because essentially he depends upon his security forces, not just the soldiers but obviously inside the country. That's any autocrat's nightmare, that as protests begin to mount that the security forces either get overwhelmed or show sympathy with the protesters."


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 4, 2022)

Oh but i’m already helping them through an organization in the capital, collecting donations and sorting whats good to go or not. You’d be surprised how many people don’t have a donating “knowledge”? It’s like they are cleaning up their closet. WHO NEEDS HEELS WHILE ESCAPING WAR??


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

We are getting weapons to them faster than we are letting on...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'We Need To Get Weapons Into The Hands Of Ukrainians' Says Adm. Stavridi*


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 4, 2022)

I guess snipers have shot several top Russian commanders in the field.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> what were you trained in???


Nothing military related. I do communications so i could give russian soldiers a 4 hour speech about why putin sucks my dirty shoe(i wont say dick cause maybe he would like that) but that’s why i can’t do more than that, it’s just something that doesn’t let me get on that train and its that little voice that says noo dont goo you’ll die your cat will think you left him, so no i’ve made my decision and support the ones who can


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

Putin is on the wrong side of a proxy war here and is in a no win situation, but he will be pressed hard if he wants peace.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Amb. McFaul: Putin’s Fight In Ukraine ‘Is Just A Proxy War For His Fight Against’ The U.S.*





Former U.S. Ambassador to Russia Michael McFaul joins Garrett Haake to share his reaction to Russia’s strike on a Ukrainian nuclear plant, and to assess the motivations behind President Putin’s aggression in Ukraine. “I think people really need to understand that this is just a proxy war for his fight against us,” says Ambassador McFaul. “That's the way he frames this: the regime there is just a puppet American regime put in place by us.”


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 4, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> North America is in better shape for what's to come than the rest of the world. We have great natural resources, good fertile land, fertilizers and fuel but the prices will go crazy with world shortages, if you have land I would start building compost piles.


I figure my vineyard will produce good barter material. I've stocked up on enough bottles and corks to process next year's harvest. Small hobby vineyard, produces about 900 bottles/season. After next year, people will have to bring containers and I'll fill from barrels. 

I need to learn how to chip flint into stone knives and axes. Any videos to suggest?

I'm trying to get my wife to learn how to make clothes out of animal hide. She's objecting to chewing the hide to soften it. I might have to trade her for a more compliant model. 

It turns out those survivalists most thought of as crazy were right. That thought pisses me off.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Nothing military related. I do communications so i could give russian soldiers a 4 hour speech about why putin sucks my dirty shoe(i wont say dick cause maybe he would like that) but that’s why i can’t do more than that, it’s just something that doesn’t let me get on that train and its that little voice that says noo dont goo you’ll die your cat will think you left him, so no i’ve made my decision and support the ones who can


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Nothing military related. I do communications so i could give russian soldiers a 4 hour speech about why putin sucks my dirty shoe(i wont say dick cause maybe he would like that) but that’s why i can’t do more than that, it’s just something that doesn’t let me get on that train and its that little voice that says noo dont goo you’ll die your cat will think you left him, so no i’ve made my decision and support the ones who can


sounds like that scene from Clockwork Orange.



It would be patronizing of me to say I understand what you are going through, being so close to the scene and seeing the wreckage all around you, so I won't do that. But I do care. From where I sit, safe and far away, I'm furious. Most of the world are.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Can recorded videos be shared here? Russians are thinking they can buy ukrainians by bringing trucks with food in the country, putin is trying everything, he’s in despair


ask the russians if they want to defect...if they do, great, if not, shoot the russians, take the food, and send the truck back with the dead russians in the back...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> *Russian military warns of "provocations" involving Western journalists in Ukraine*
> 
> Russian Ministry of Defense spokesperson Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov warned on Friday that Ukrainian forces in the city of Kharkiv were readying a "provocation" in concert with Western journalists by firing heavy weaponry from a residential area with the aim of provoking a retaliation by Russian forces that would be caught on camera.
> Russian statements about supposed "provocations" by the Ukrainian side have been a prelude to shelling or strikes by Russian forces.
> ...


everything that happens in Ukraine is the fault of the russians...everything. they are the aggressors, they are the invaders, they are in the wrong, period. everything else that happens devolves from that situation...
i personally don't believe that the Ukraines are doing that, especially the part about ordering people not to leave, with "western media" there watching what's going on...but whatever is going on, is the russian's fault.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

*Kyiv's defenders are primed, motivated - and hope Russian soldiers lay down their weapons | Dispatch*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You really think that Russia needs the gravy seals to back them up?


half of them probably already did some training with Azov batt., it would be like old home day...if your relatives were all nazis...


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 4, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> I guess snipers have shot several top Russian commanders in the field.


I don’t consider a Makarov to the head sniping


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

Here is what can quickly happen in the Ukraine or something similar, because of the strategic conditions there and into the near future. In the middle of the night a civilian or a freshy delivered C130 flying at low level over friendly territory can land on a highway with partisans waiting, and a dozen trucks can pour out loaded for war with a hundred troops and resupplies too. After the trucks leave the partisans unload and stash the resupplies and wounded and refugees are loaded on the plane and it takes off and flies at low level over friendly territory back to Poland or western Ukraine. The mobile forces using NATO intelligence and supported by drones then proceed to destroy Russian supply columns and supply dumps behind their lines deep in eastern Ukraine and near Kyiv at several points, relieving the shelling of the cities by choking off supplies. They never confront combat units only soft targets, though they might ambush them with mortar attacks from kilometers away.

These units can be rapidly assembled in Poland in days using Trucks bought on the market and out fitted for war from NATO stocks. Crews can be quickly trained too from those with military experience. They could have dozens of such "rat patrols", in weeks and the C130 transports to deliver them all over Ukraine while picking up wounded. They would fly low at tree top level over friendly territory at night to avoid fighters and SAMs.

I'm sure this and many other things have occurred to the Ukrainians and their military advisors as the situation unfolds. It's the Russians blunders, poor performance and strategic dispositions that allow this kind of thing to happen.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

*Clint Watts: Russia Wants To Take Control Of Ukraine's Entire Energy Sector*





Russian forces took control of the Zaporizhzhia plant, Europe’s largest nuclear power plant, Friday after shelling sparked a fire and fears of nuclear meltdown. Clint Watts discusses.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 'Putin's nightmare' as Russian soldiers revolt and security forces 'overwhelmed' at home: US diplomat Richard Haass
> 
> 
> Appearing on MSNBC's "Way Too Early," foreign relations expert Richard Haass noted reports coming out of Ukraine that Russian soldiers are sabotaging their own vehicles because they don't want to take part in the invasion is a bad omen for Vladimir Putin.Speaking with host Jonathan Lemire, Haass...
> ...


so Ukraine has a Jewish president, their previous prime minister, Volodymyr groysman, was jewish, before becoming prime minister he was mayor of Vinnytsia for 8 years.
most of the Jews that still live in Ukraine are in Kyiv, Kharkiv, Odessa...which are under attack by russian forces.

https://forward.com/fast-forward/482954/who-are-ukraine-jews-and-how-is-russian-invasion-affecting-them/

" Approximately 1 million of those Jews were killed in the Holocaust, but a 1989 census estimated that close to half a million lived in Ukraine in 1989, before the dissolution of the Soviet Union. Under Soviet rule, Jews were persecuted and additionally denied the right to emigrate, forced to hide much of their religious practice in a society rife with antisemitism. 
After the Soviet Union collapsed, close to 80% of those Jews left for Israel and elsewhere. Many of those who remained are elderly and poor, and others are disconnected from their Jewish heritage, perhaps from the decades of persecution. "

This took me about 5 minutes to find, and verify with a couple more sites that say pretty much the same thing...so why does putin bother with the lies? does he not realize that any and everyone will fact check him? that eventually the truth will get to that generation that still watches state tv for their news, and a lot of them aren't going to be pleased? 

" Hi. I'm Vlad. i have a lot of nuclear weapons, and a dream of reestablishing an empire better left dead."....
was that so hard? just tell the truth.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> sounds like that scene from Clockwork Orange.
> 
> View attachment 5096263
> 
> It would be patronizing of me to say I understand what you are going through, being so close to the scene and seeing the wreckage all around you, so I won't do that. But I do care. From where I sit, safe and far away, I'm furious. Most of the world are.


This photo is the perfect representation


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 4, 2022)

Putin the dictator banned twitter and facebook in russia


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2022)

so what is the weather like in Toronto? about the same as in Kyiv, apparently

https://weatherspark.com/compare/y/96633~19863/Comparison-of-the-Average-Weather-in-Kiev-and-Toronto

probably right around freezing point at the moment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so Ukraine has a Jewish president, their previous prime minister, Volodymyr groysman, was jewish, before becoming prime minister he was mayor of Vinnytsia for 8 years.
> most of the Jews that still live in Ukraine are in Kyiv, Kharkiv, Odessa...which are under attack by russian forces.
> 
> https://forward.com/fast-forward/482954/who-are-ukraine-jews-and-how-is-russian-invasion-affecting-them/
> ...


Domestic consumption for his base, like trump any excuse will do, they will believe because they want to. Most of his base though are on pension or government employees on salary like cops and that is becoming worthless with inflation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so what is the weather like in Toronto? about the same as in Kyiv, apparently
> 
> https://weatherspark.com/compare/y/96633~19863/Comparison-of-the-Average-Weather-in-Kiev-and-Toronto
> 
> probably right around freezing point at the moment.


It doesn't matter, they will put up with the cold, spring is coming soon, they aren't that far north and the thaw has begun there which is why tanks are stuck on the roads.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so what is the weather like in Toronto? about the same as in Kyiv, apparently
> 
> https://weatherspark.com/compare/y/96633~19863/Comparison-of-the-Average-Weather-in-Kiev-and-Toronto
> 
> probably right around freezing point at the moment.


It will be like that for one maybe two months, the seasons are completely fucked up


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so Ukraine has a Jewish president, their previous prime minister, Volodymyr groysman, was jewish, before becoming prime minister he was mayor of Vinnytsia for 8 years.
> most of the Jews that still live in Ukraine are in Kyiv, Kharkiv, Odessa...which are under attack by russian forces.
> 
> https://forward.com/fast-forward/482954/who-are-ukraine-jews-and-how-is-russian-invasion-affecting-them/
> ...





AntoMaria7 said:


> Putin the dictator banned twitter in russia


All Russian independent stations are shut down now. China has always controlled communications and is echoing the Kremlin. They need public opinion against the West. They are both trying to control the narrative following Russia's success at that. "Fascists, neo-nazi Americans installed Ukrainian puppet Zelensky, etc." Fox News & Tucker Carlson are doing their part so long as the $$ keeps flowing their way. Lindsey Graham gave them a big boost with his stupidity.

Thank God the moron isn't in office.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> It will be like that for one maybe two months, the seasons are completely fucked up


They will be ok spring is coming and every week gets better. I think this might be over by spring or summer, Russia is just too fucked militarily and economically or Vlad might go. 

Maybe they won't kill Vlad, just feed him a massive dose of LSD in his borsch and we will see him on TV, being dragged out of the Kremlin in a straight jacket while frothing at the mouth and blubbering. To be confined in an insane asylum in Siberia and never heard from again, poor fellow lost his mind. Can we now have our economy back please? The troops are leaving Ukraine and Belarus now!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

Kyiv is not cut off yet and I'm sure arms are pouring in.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*War in Ukraine: Women take up arms in Kyiv*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

*State Emergency Service of Ukraine addressed their colleagues in Belarus with a very clear message*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

*'I know the truth': CNN asks Russians what they think about Putin's war*


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

*Hacker Group Anonymous Declares 'Cyber War' On Putin's Russia*





The online hacker group known as 'Anonymous' has declared that it is at 'cyber war' against Russia and the regime of President Vladimir Putin, targeting more than 1,500 Russian websites. U.S. officials confirmed they have seen evidence of the Anonymous hacks.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 4, 2022)

For those who miss Jon Stewart's calm, rational skewering of right wing blowhards. Put on the headphones and give a listen while doing chores.

*Jon Stewart on Why the Right Would ‘Rather Do a Deal With Putin Than Pelosi’*

As he wages a war against Ukraine, Vladimir Putin is finding strange allies on U.S. soil — from former President Donald Trump to the Fox News host Tucker Carlson. Jon Stewart wasn’t surprised. The Daily Show comedian and host of the new Apple TV + series “The Problem With Jon Stewart” believes a certain subset of the right has long viewed Putin as “an ideological brother,” noting that “for years it’s been pretty clear that they would much rather do a deal with Putin than Pelosi.”

In this conversation, Stewart tells Kara Swisher why it’s important to distinguish people like Carlson — who he calls a “dishonest propagandist” — from their audiences, many of whom are “redeemable.” They also tackle the fire Stewart came under when he trod into the Joe Rogan/Spotify controversy, how enragement drives engagement in modern media and why the 24/7 news cycle can be so destructive — “unless it’s 9/11 or an invasion of a sovereign country, because now the gravity of the situation matches the urgency that they gin up.”

_*This episode contains strong language.*_

You can find transcripts (posted midday) and more information for all episodes at nytimes.com/sway, and you can find Kara on Twitter @karaswisher.






Google Podcasts







podcasts.google.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


>


No one will need to tell farmers in Canada and America to max out on production this summer and it would be wise for the government to give them loans and grants to buy extra equipment, supplies and open immigration to solve labor problems. We produce a lot of potash in Canada too. Prices will be sky high and if we have a good season the farmers will make a fortune feeding China, though food prices will go up for us and everybody else. We have enough time to adjust and address the food situation.

A good video about the many challenges ahead and the economic implications of Putin's war. It's almost like he nuked his own fucking country and fucked himself. History will remember him for his blunder and failure, it must be soul crushing, provided he has one, it would also break his heart, provided he had one of those too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

'Completely bizarre': Russia expert shocked that Putin's military is 'not even performing' on the battlefield


On Friday, at a talk held by the Modern War Institute, Russia expert Michael Kofman expressed his amazement that Vladimir Putin's military has performed as badly as it has done in the invasion of Ukraine."I'm going to talk briefly and explain what's really happening in this war, from my...




www.rawstory.com





*'Completely bizarre': Russia expert shocked that Putin's military is 'not even performing' on the battlefield*

On Friday, at a talk held by the Modern War Institute, Russia expert Michael Kofman expressed his amazement that Vladimir Putin's military has performed as badly as it has done in the invasion of Ukraine.


"I'm going to talk briefly and explain what's really happening in this war, from my perspective," said Kofman. "If you take a look at the war, and it's clearly a pursuit of maximalist war aim, the Russian operation was to conduct regime change in Ukraine, and via a pro-Russian regime to take substantial control of the country. But the operation is completely bizarre."

"[T]he Russian military's underperforming. It's not even performing," continued Kofman. "If you're a military analyst and you see what the Russian military is doing, and many of us predicted this war was coming ... but not the way the Russian military would pursue it. Because it's absolutely confounding and bizarre."

Kofman then explained how he believes Russian leadership got everything so wrong.

"Russian political leadership, intellectually, never left the year 2014," he said. "They actually believe the things they say about Ukraine, they don't think it's a state, they thought that within a few days they could rapidly insert forces, avoid any significant fight, go to the capital of Kyiv, force a surrender of the Zelensky administration, get him to capitulate or to flee. The operation is really not a war effort, you have the largest country in the world invading what is the largest country in Europe, thinking fundamentally that it wasn't going to get a real fight."

Watch the full discussion below -- Kofman's talk comes at around the 24:30 mark:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

'Sign of weakness': Former Trump official tells CNN that Putin's army has shown itself 'pretty incapable'


Former Trump national security adviser H.R. McMaster on Thursday told CNN's Erin Burnett that he's not yet concerned about Russian President Vladimir Putin launching a war against NATO countries due to the ineptness of his current operation in Ukraine.During a conversation about the war, Burnett...




www.rawstory.com





*'Sign of weakness': Former Trump official tells CNN that Putin's army has shown itself 'pretty incapable'*

Former Trump national security adviser H.R. McMaster on Thursday told CNN's Erin Burnett that he's not yet concerned about Russian President Vladimir Putin launching a war against NATO countries due to the ineptness of his current operation in Ukraine.

During a conversation about the war, Burnett asked McMaster about Russia's threats to use nuclear weapons if the United States and its allies escalate the conflict.

"Erin, this is again a sign of weakness," McMaster said. "Putin's conventional forces are proving themselves to be pretty darn incapable. You know, his economy is the size of Italy's and now under severe sanctions. What is he left with? Cyberpower and nuclear power and this is this doctrine of escalation."

McMaster also explained why he didn't think Putin would be capable of taking and holding the entire country of Ukraine.

"That is a lot of force, 160,000 [troops]," he said. "But now, divide that on four axes of advance and then think of the distance they have to cover. And then, recognize only about one-third of those troops are close-combat troops. I don't think there is any way, Erin, that he can go all the way if 'all the way' means gaining control of all of Ukraine, and consolidating gains politically to put in a puppet government across all of that territory. I don't think he is going to be able to do that in an acceptable level of loss."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

What are thermobaric weapons? And why should they be banned?


Russian forces in Ukraine may have used thermobaric weapons and cluster bombs, according to reports from the Ukraine government and human rights groups.If true, this represents an escalation in brutality that should alarm us all.While cluster munitions are banned by international convention...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

After reassessing the situation in light of recent events...

The proxy war has just begun and the arms are flowing in, they've got Vlad by the balls now and they are certain of it. I'm hoping this will be over by spring, before planting season, I can't see the Russians lasting another couple of months with what is coming economically and militarily.

We don't need to reform Russia, we just need to liberate Ukraine and Belarus and bring them into the west with liberal democracy and some Marshall plan style aid, as they prepare for EU membership. They won't have to worry about NATO membership too much after this. These Russian speaking countries will do the rest, what Putin feared, start living the good life and showing how much better Russia could do under liberal democracy and integrated into the global community. They will get their TV and radio, travel there and probably have a freer internet.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Ukraine war: Ukraine can absolutely win against Russia - Blinken


US Secretary of State Antony Blinken tells the BBC the Ukrainian people's defeat is not inevitable.



www.bbc.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 4, 2022)

The US is starting to focus on it's partners in southeast Asia,Japan,Australia part of the world. It's pulling out of the middle east, we haven't had a aircraft carrier group in the middle east since we left afghanistan.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

*Canada to accept unlimited number of Ukrainians fleeing Russian invasion*





The Canadian government announced a slew of new measures intended to help Ukraine as the Russian invasion continues, including promising to accept an unlimited number of Ukrainian refugees trying to escape the war, imposing tariffs on goods from Russia and Belarus and stripping both countries of their Most Favoured Nation status under federal trade law.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The US is starting to focus on it's partners in southeast Asia,Japan,Australia part of the world. It's pulling out of the middle east, we haven't had a aircraft carrier group in the middle east since we left afghanistan.


We are at another pivotal point in history and forces are being realigned, there is a problem, but also an opportunity...


----------



## Sativied (Mar 4, 2022)

Far-right Pro-Russian Serbian fascists protesting in the streets of Belgrade in support of Russia and Belarus denazifying the west. 









Pro-Russia Serbs march in Belgrade as country treads ever finer line between East and West


Thousands of Serbs waving Russian flags and carrying pictures of President Vladimir Putin marched through Belgrade to the Russian embassy on Friday, in a rare show of public support for Moscow after its invasion of Ukraine.




www.reuters.com





China has a major influence in Serbia as well. Basically Serbs are still mad at NATO for bombing them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

Sky News team's harrowing account of their violent ambush in Ukraine this week


On Monday, near Kyiv, chief correspondent Stuart Ramsay and his team were attacked. Camera operator Richie Mockler took two rounds to his body armour, Stuart was wounded. Their experience illustrates the scale of the mayhem and violence as Russia's invasion enters a new and deadlier phase.




news.sky.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 4, 2022)

The world has been a pretty stable place since WWII overall, looks like that's over now, back to death all the time shit.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 4, 2022)

Donny the Dumbass on getting everybody nuked.








o


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

Spread it around, they should have bombed out apartments too, money goes to the victims, they don't need a place to rent, just to have had one









People are Booking Airbnbs in Ukraine To Get Money to Residents


Airbnb confirmed it is waiving all guest and host fees for bookings in Ukraine to assist in the effort.




www.snopes.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sky News team's harrowing account of their violent ambush in Ukraine this week
> 
> 
> On Monday, near Kyiv, chief correspondent Stuart Ramsay and his team were attacked. Camera operator Richie Mockler took two rounds to his body armour, Stuart was wounded. Their experience illustrates the scale of the mayhem and violence as Russia's invasion enters a new and deadlier phase.
> ...


Yeah not a fan of sky news...js


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

Ukrainians will have plenty of ways to evade internet censorship if Russia takes over


As Ukrainian and Russian troops fight for control of key cities, a separate battle is underway to secure Ukraine’s access to the internet.




qz.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Yeah not a fan of sky news...js


They've changed their tune and have had good reporting on this at least.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *'I know the truth': CNN asks Russians what they think about Putin's war*


Anonymous....here is your next target. hijack their state tv, and show them the truth. they deserve to know what their president is doing, they deserve to know he is sacrificing their sons and daughters for his dreams of glory. they deserve to know he is turning their sons and daughters into murderers, to restore an empire that he can rule.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Anonymous....here is your next target. hijack their state tv, and show them the truth. they deserve to know what their president is doing, they deserve to know he is sacrificing their sons and daughters for his dreams of glory. they deserve to know he is turning their sons and daughters into murders, to restore an empire that he can rule.


Once Ukraine and Belarus are liberated and start living the good life in a liberal democracy aided by a largely European Marshal plan. The news will leak out from these Russian speaking countries into Russia, so will their TV and radio. That's what this war is really all about, there is a better way for Russia. Ukraine and Belarus will do it for us and are much easier to develop rapidly economically than Russia right now. They can't have an iron curtain any more in Europe, so they will have to evolve, they've tasted the modern global lifestyle, there's go going back.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 4, 2022)

I wonder how bad it will be when the market tanks, you know it's coming, drastic changes coming.


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 4, 2022)

More truble for the ruble today





Russian Ruble - 2022 Data - 1996-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Quote - Chart


The Russian ruble weakened to approach 70 per USD in December, the lowest since late April and paring gains for the currency this year, as lower export demand amid a declining economy pushed against strict capital controls in place to support the currency. In addition to the G7’s price cap...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 4, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Donny the Dumbass on getting everybody nuked.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096338
> ...


Another genius moment.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Yeah not a fan of sky news...js


i understand murdoch doesn't own it anymore, i think comcast does, and they've at least started to clean up their reputation, but i still have no desire to read any of their shit


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> More truble for the ruble today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soon it will be ruble toilet paper, good to wipe yer ass with, but not much else.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I wonder how bad it will be when the market tanks, you know it's coming, drastic changes coming.


Maybe Vlad will dust off his copy of Lenin...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

*‘Covert Action’ By U.S. To Assist Ukraine Could Be In Play Says Naveed Jamali*





Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy has called for a no-fly zone over Ukraine, while slamming NATO for refusing to impose it. The US. could be assisting Ukraine through ‘covert action,’ author and former double agent Naveed Jamali tells The ReidOut.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

*Why Putin Didn’t Invade Ukraine During Trump’s Presidency*





Chris Hayes: “When Republican politicians say that Putin would not have invaded Ukraine under Trump, they are probably right. But for the wrong reasons.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

*What's Gone Wrong For Russia? A Former Top NATO General Explains*





A retired senior NATO commander says analysts are unsure why exactly Russia's invasion of Ukraine has stalled, but says unexpected "heavy losses" suffered from Ukrainian anti-tank weapons and drones may have played a big role. Petr Pavel was chairman of the NATO Military Committee in 2015-18.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

*'Russian economy is set for a free fall': White House adviser on sanctions*





ABC News’ Trevor Ault speaks with Deputy National Security Adviser for International Economics Daleep Singh about the crippling impact of sanctions from the West on Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

*‘It was clear I was in the presence of something’: Sean Penn describes meeting Ukraine’s President.*





In an interview with CNN’s Anderson Cooper, actor and co-founder of CORE Response, Sean Penn, details what it was like the first time he met President Volodymyr Zelensky.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i understand murdoch doesn't own it anymore, i think comcast does, and they've at least started to clean up their reputation, but i still have no desire to read any of their shit


Meh...still don't..js


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2022)

No way to verify, but I just saw a youtube vid claiming some B52s did a practice bombing run 100Km from the border (60miles) with Ukraine.

Things certainly heating up in the kitchen if it is true.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 5, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> cut it off with a nail scrissor


I'd use a rusty tin can lid myself.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 5, 2022)

Chechens Fighting Chechens in Ukraine


Kadyrovites are now ranged against anti-Kremlin veterans of the Chechen wars in the war for Ukraine.




newlinesmag.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Chechens Fighting Chechens in Ukraine
> 
> 
> Kadyrovites are now ranged against anti-Kremlin veterans of the Chechen wars in the war for Ukraine.
> ...


Vlad is in big trouble and the CIA are drooling at the possibilities now that this has been blown open. It is a classic proxy war and he is on the wrong side of it and Joe is on the winning side. All the bullshit Vlad has been pulling off in the region is coming back to bite him. Once these mercenaries at the tip of his fighting spear are dead he will have to commit his best troops. Only about a third of the forces in the country are combat units, the rest are logistical support, targets for partisans and highly mobile units. Forget tactical air power, stingers took that off the table and tanks are death traps with anti tank missiles.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Mar 5, 2022)

printer said:


> There was a time where the West thought Russia can act like a responsible State. Since that time Putin and company has basically turned it into a police state. Europe wants the natural gas to replace burning coal in order to combat global warming. They do not have many options. It would be great if North America could ship its natural gas to them, the infrastructure does not exist to make it cost effective to replace Russian gas yet. So Europe is dealing with the devil in order to combat the world going to hell.


I stood up and saluted Canada after their response during the UN assembly when heads of state all stood making their cases for or against giving support to Ukraine. It was clear the Canadians said 100% we support them and pointed out every single violation Russia's has already broken even had the handbook he was pointing to each offense. Nuclear threats are a danger to all North America if detonated however after Russia's invasion to Ukraine flopped and their military hasn't looked any stronger than when they left Afghanistan. Their arsonal is aging and probley not very maintenanced. Elmer Fudd could roll in with the infantry and penetrate at the moment. How did the airspace not become dominated unless Russia hasn't recovered as much as they say? North Korea and China have to be excited about the position Putin has fallen in. Sure we'll loan you some money, let's talk intrest and inflation.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 5, 2022)

Certainly hope they don't rise up and give pukin death by a thousand cuts. No social media for kids? They will become very unhappy. Moms unhappy. Then dad gets angry.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Vlad is only motivating the Ukrainians more, they have help and hope now and will remember this when toppling the dictatorship in Belarus one day. They might start sending their 18 to 25 year old's to western Ukraine for training and reequipping into combat troops, while the older guys and partisans back home make it Hell for the Russian logistics with new weapons from the west. Soon there will be Ukrainian C130s flying at tree top level over friendly territory delivering weapons to Ukrainians in the east and central parts of the country, if there aren't already.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine Invasion: Bombing in Chernahiv escalates*


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 5, 2022)

Looks like the world is just going to watch as long as the fighting stays inside Ukrainian borders, the mad midget will commit genocide and bomb them into the stone age while everyone just watches, the human race as a whole are savages.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Air Ukraine has been or is being formed now by the CIA and western intelligence agencies, Ukrainian airline pilots and others are being recruited. Old C130, Caribous and other former military transports are being bought and assembled in western Europe for operations in Ukraine, many will be based in western Ukraine. They will fly at tree top level delivering arms and supplies to eastern and central Ukraine, landing on highways at night. They will be flying over friendly territory protected by stingers on the ground and drones in the air. They can insert significant forces and supplies into critical areas and can take out wounded and others. Kyiv is still not surrounded and they can land on highways close by and truck supplies into the city. They will be met by friendly forces and the whole thing is coordinated and networked via secure starlink internet connections.

Unless the Russians make significant advances soon and stabilize their lines, they are very vulnerable, only a third of the forces are combat troops and they are at the front, the rest is logistic support, soft targets for irregular forces armed from the west.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Mar 5, 2022)

Political Relations Between Poland & Belarus For Dummies #shorts


This prime example of finest civilized Polish/Belarusian diplomacy shows international relations at its best by showchasing the current political relations b...




youtube.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like the world is just going to watch as long as the fighting stays inside Ukrainian borders, the mad midget will commit genocide and bomb them into the stone age while everyone just watches, the human race as a whole are savages.


We aren't watching and have been helping for awhile, once the military saw what was going down and how good the Ukrainians were doing and how piss poor the Russians were, the trickle became a flood. Life is gonna be Hell for the Russians soon, now moral and motivation counts the most. Modern shoulder launched weapons negate much of the Russian combat power and make it an infantry fight. Helicopters are only used over friendly territory, tactical air support is off table and tanks with out dismounted troops to protect them are sitting ducks. Summer is coming and that is partisan season already the ground has thawed and keeping tanks on the roads. The Russians can't make a move day or night without NATO and the Ukrainians knowing it and setting up ambushes.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 5, 2022)

I don't need your pep talks, I know the Ukrainians are fierce fighters and will not give up but that doesn't change the fact that without outside direct intervention the cities will be destroyed and it will turn into a guerilla war with countless dead. Russia will have a hard time occupying the country after they destroy it but without direct intervention they will destroy it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Yeah not a fan of sky news...js


I'm forced to watch their F1 coverage. Just judging from that, I'm sure the news is real click baity.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I don't need your pep talks, I know the Ukrainians are fierce fighters and will not give up but that doesn't change the fact that without outside direct intervention the cities will be destroyed and it will turn into a guerilla war with countless dead. Russia will have a hard time occupying the country after they destroy it but without direct intervention they will destroy it.


It ain't hard to tell how this is turning out, I'm not sure if the Russians can take the western part of the country and if they don't consolidate their lines and cut off Kyiv soon, they may never do it. What has been a trickle of arms, is now a flood and other support is flowing in. It's their fight Captain, we all know the rules of proxy wars, we've fought enough of them and backing these people to the hilt is underway. The fight for liberal democracy is happening there and they've got Vlad by the balls, the courage and determination of the Ukrainians made that possible. No pep talks just an assessment of what is happening and is about to happen. I'm trying to stay focused on the fight, the human tragedy is sickening and I'm seeing plenty of that too.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 5, 2022)

Your non stop flood of rah rah posts of mostly BS just drowns out everything else that is posted by others, you don't have to respond to every fucking post in every fucking thread with pointless cheer leading, give it a fucking rest once in a while.


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2022)

Putin, the emperor with no clothes | CNN


Douglas London writes that Russian President Vladimir Putin placed the world on the precipice of the unthinkable with an unjustified and unwinnable war in Ukraine, and explores how the Russian President might be viewing the situation.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Your non stop flood of rah rah posts of mostly BS just drowns out everything else that is posted by others, you don't have to respond to every fucking post in every fucking thread with pointless cheer leading, give it a fucking rest once in a while.


I read most of his posts. They are sometimes quite wrong in retrospect. However I like that he puts what he really thinks out there, mistakes as well as successes. That shows a certain grit which leads me to this gentler assessment.


----------



## printer (Mar 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Your non stop flood of rah rah posts of mostly BS just drowns out everything else that is posted by others, you don't have to respond to every fucking post in every fucking thread with pointless cheer leading, give it a fucking rest once in a while.


I have been skipping over the posts because they are not based in reality.


----------



## printer (Mar 5, 2022)

*Italian officials seize $156M in yachts, villas from Russian oligarchs*
Over $150 million dollars worth of villas and yachts from Russian oligarchs have been seized by Italian officials in an effort to target those with close ties to Russian President Vladimir Putin amid the Russian invasion of Ukraine. 

Italian Foreign Minister Luigi Di Maio said on Friday that the officials would start seizing Russian oligarch’s properties, The Associated Press reported.

“We must be able to stop Putin’s attack, bringing him to the table, and he won’t go with niceties,” the Italian foreign minister said to Italian state media, according to the news wire.

The oligarchs targeted included billionaires Alisher Usmanov, Gennady Timchenko Alexei Mordashov. 

Italian news outlet LaPresse reported that Usmanov’s villa in Sardinia had been seized, according to the AP. The “Lady M” yacht had been taken from Mordashov while officials took Timchenko’s superyacht “Lena.”

The development comes as the international community has sought to isolate Russia economically by sanctioning Putin and other Russian officials, closing stores in Russia and halting business with the country.

A bipartisan group of U.S. lawmakers also have signaled support for a ban on oil and energy imports from Russia, acknowledging that the action could increase prices at the pump. 

“We are going to see price increases,” Sen. Lisa Murkowski (R-Alaska) said on Wednesday. “Nobody wants to see that. And this is going to hurt. But we all need to recognize Europe is in the midst of a war with Russia now. Innocent people are dying, children are dying. We have not been in as volatile as a situation as anytime in my life. And so we are looking right now from a very short window.”








Italian officials seize $156M in yachts, villas from Russian oligarchs


Over $150 million dollars worth of villas and yachts from Russian oligarchs have been seized by Italian officials in an effort to target those with close ties to Russian President Vladimir Putin am…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

printer said:


> I have been skipping over the posts because they are not based in reality.


Opinion based on current events, I sometimes try to humanize things and insert some humor. Much of the current military assessment is based on recent news reports and expert opinion, bearing in mind the retired generals are on the team too. A look at the map after 10 days of war reveals a lot about the present situation and the out look for the future. What do you disagree with?
This is a classic proxy war?
That western Poland and other bordering nations will become a vast camp supporting Ukrainian military operations?
Air Ukraine will be flying supplies and arms in at a rapidly increasing rate?
The effect of stingers and modern anti tank weapons in stopping the Russian attacks?
The many Military Blunders the Russians are making?
The fact that Belarus has been propped up by Russian troops for months and is ripe for revolution?
The CIA won't be going nuts over this golden opportunity?
The assessment that the Ukrainians are sacrificing their cities for a greater purpose? (they have little choice).
That Vlad should not have cut off the borders with the west first and focused on that?


----------



## printer (Mar 5, 2022)

*Putin warns Ukraine might lose statehood 'if they continue doing what they are doing' *
“The current leadership needs to understand that if they continue doing what they are doing, they risk the future of Ukrainian statehood,” Putin said in Moscow, according to the newspaper. “If that happens, they will have to be blamed for that.”

During his meeting he also likened sanctions imposed by Western countries toward Russia as “akin to a declaration of war,” the Times reported, demonstrating an escalation in rhetoric by Russia amid its invasion of Ukraine.

Those remarks were rebuked by some U.S. lawmakers.

“Weaponizing migration & attacks on nuke plants are akin to a declaration of war too,” Senate Intelligence Vice Chairman Marco Rubio (R-Fla.) tweeted on Saturday. “The problem is NATO would quickly annihilate #Russia’s conventional forces & Putin would then use chemical,biological & non-strategic nukes to freeze the conflict.”

Ukraine has been independent for more than 30 years following the collapse of the Soviet Union, 

Russia’s invasion of the sovereign nation has been widely condemned by the international community, and Ukraine has called to be included in the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) military alliance. Russia has demanded that Ukraine not be allowed into NATO.

Earlier this week, Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky signed a European Union membership application as the former Soviet Union country seeks to join the bloc.

“Our goal is to be together with all Europeans and, most importantly, to be on an equal footing,” the Ukrainian president said during a video address, The New York Times reported. “I’m sure it’s fair. I’m sure it’s possible.”








Putin warns Ukraine might lose statehood


Russian President Vladimir Putin in a meeting on Saturday warned that Ukraine might lose its statehood “if they continue doing what they are doing,” The New York Times reported.“The current leaders…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like the world is just going to watch as long as the fighting stays inside Ukrainian borders, the mad midget will commit genocide and bomb them into the stone age while everyone just watches, the human race as a whole are savages.


you know as well as i do that the only reason NATO hasn't retaliated yet is that putin is sitting on the largest stockpile of nukes in the world, and no one can say whether or not he's crazy enough to start using them, or what will provoke him into using them. that may be a possibilities he is hoping for, the provocation to drop a few small nukes, they probably have neutron units, reclaim the land in 10 or 15 years..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Your non stop flood of rah rah posts of mostly BS just drowns out everything else that is posted by others, you don't have to respond to every fucking post in every fucking thread with pointless cheer leading, give it a fucking rest once in a while.


I try not to be a prophet of doom.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I don't need your pep talks, I know the Ukrainians are fierce fighters and will not give up but that doesn't change the fact that without outside direct intervention the cities will be destroyed and it will turn into a guerilla war with countless dead. Russia will have a hard time occupying the country after they destroy it but without direct intervention they will destroy it.


I agree with some of what you are saying, but they will not take the western part of the Ukraine, if they don't do it soon. I believe based on expert opinion and news reports that Russia will loose this war and as long as the Ukrainians hold territory it won't be over, though the partisan fight will not be over behind their lines until the Russians are gone. It will spread to Belarus and other former republics too, they've seen Russian weakness and courage is contagious. Besides the CIA will be causing trouble now that they have a ticket in.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Opinion based on current events, I sometimes try to humanize things and insert some humor. Much of the current military assessment is based on recent news reports and expert opinion, bearing in mind the retired generals are on the team too. A look at the map after 10 days of war reveals a lot about the present situation and the out look for the future. What do you disagree with?
> This is a classic proxy war?
> That western Poland and other bordering nations will become a vast camp supporting Ukrainian military operations?
> Air Ukraine will be flying supplies and arms in at a rapidly increasing rate?
> ...


russia attacked Ukraine...in a proxy war, one country instigates a fight, and then sits back and doesn't get involved. We didn't instigate anything, perhaps china or some other country did, behind the scenes, but i don't think anyone in the US or the EU did.
western Poland could be used for a staging ground, if they agree to it. They seem to be ok with it for now, but how long will they remain agreeable to it? thats a lot of farm land that's going to become quite valuable as food supplies dwindle
russia has 5 times as many active military, and ten times the number of attack aircraft and helicopters...the fact the Ukrainians aren't all dead now is only due to putin's completely inexplicable behavior. he could have prepared so much better, limited the internet access of active service people, bombarded them with propaganda, got them ramped up to attack...given them clear orders, clear targets, and immediately set up secure supply lines...the Ukraines would have been screwed, brave and determined as they are.
he made EVERY mistake he could have made, and that makes me very suspicious...i do not believe he is that stupid, or that insane. i just hope he is


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 5, 2022)

You're on ignore now and I rarely even put tRUmptards on ignore.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 5, 2022)

Much better.


----------



## printer (Mar 5, 2022)

*Ukraine Puts Off Evacuation of Key Port Besieged by Russian Forces*









Ukraine Puts Off Evacuation of Key Port Besieged by Russian Forces - The Moscow Times


The Ukrainian port city of Mariupol delayed a planned evacuation of residents Saturday, blaming Russian forces for breaking their temporary ceasefire to allow civilians to flee one of the war's fiercest battles. Russia has besieged the strategic city, which proudly resisted Moscow-backed...




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## printer (Mar 5, 2022)

*Moscow Seeks US Guarantees Before Backing Iran Nuclear Deal*









Moscow Seeks U.S. Guarantees Before Backing Iran Nuclear Deal - The Moscow Times


Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said Saturday that Moscow is demanding guarantees from the U.S. before backing the Iran nuclear deal, citing the current wave of Western sanctions against Russia.




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## printer (Mar 5, 2022)

*Fleeing Russians Report Lengthy Interrogations at Airports*









Fleeing Russians Report Lengthy Interrogations at Airports - The Moscow Times


Russians leaving the country via a dwindling number of available routes are facing lengthy interrogations at airports, according to first-person accounts published by the MediaZona news website Wednesday.




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> russia attacked Ukraine...in a proxy war, one country instigates a fight, and then sits back and doesn't get involved. We didn't instigate anything, perhaps china or some other country did, behind the scenes, but i don't think anyone in the US or the EU did.
> western Poland could be used for a staging ground, if they agree to it. They seem to be ok with it for now, but how long will they remain agreeable to it? thats a lot of farm land that's going to become quite valuable as food supplies dwindle
> russia has 5 times as many active military, and ten times the number of attack aircraft and helicopters...the fact the Ukrainians aren't all dead now is only due to putin's completely inexplicable behavior. he could have prepared so much better, limited the internet access of active service people, bombarded them with propaganda, got them ramped up to attack...given them clear orders, clear targets, and immediately set up secure supply lines...the Ukraines would have been screwed, brave and determined as they are.
> he made EVERY mistake he could have made, and that makes me very suspicious...i do not believe he is that stupid, or that insane. i just hope he is


It ain't all gonna go according to plan, this is war and plans go to shit pretty quick when the shit flies. The Russians have mighty forces, at least on paper, but there is an old tradition in Russia called the Puskin Potemkin village and I suspect Vlad's military is mostly that, a Pushkin Potemkin Village with elite units.

It is best we stay out of this the Russians could suddenly find a spine, better they are beaten by their little Slavic brothers supported by us. Summer is coming and along with that will come heavily armed partisans roaming freely among Russian supplies and logistical support. Only about a third of the troops will be combat troops and they will be at the tip of the advance, blunted by blown bridges and an increasing rain of Javelins and NLAWs stopping armor, while stinger keep tactical air support at bay. All their logistical shit stops and backs up, strung out on the roads in partisan areas.

I'm no military expert, but I do have an interest in tactics, strategy, history, military technology and affairs. I read and hear what the experts say. I also have seen plenty of proxy wars and know the military power NATO can provide to the Ukrainians. This is also leading to a reassessment in NATO, they know they can easily defeat the Russian army in a conventional war now.


----------



## printer (Mar 5, 2022)

*Putin: Declaration of Ukraine No-fly Zone 'Participation in the Armed Conflict'*









Putin: Declaration of Ukraine No-fly Zone 'Participation in the Armed Conflict'


Russian President Vladimir Putin said Saturday that Moscow would consider any third-party declaration of a no-fly zone over Ukraine as "participation in the armed conflict."




www.newsmax.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It ain't all gonna go according to plan, this is war and plans go to shit pretty quick when the shit flies. The Russians have mighty forces, at least on paper, but there is an old tradition in Russia called the Puskin village and I suspect Vlad's military is mostly that, a Pushkin Village with elite units.
> 
> It is best we stay out of this the Russians could suddenly find a spine, better they are beaten by their little Slavic brothers supported by us. Summer is coming and along with that will come heavily armed partisans roaming freely among Russian supplies and logistical support. Only about a third of the troops will be combat troops and they will be at the tip of the advance, blunted by blown bridges and an increasing rain of Javelins and NLAWs stopping armor, while stinger keep tactical air support at bay. All their logistical shit stops and backs up, strung out on the roads in partisan areas.
> 
> I'm no military expert, but I do have an interest in tactics, strategy, history, military technology and affairs. I read and hear what the experts say. I also have seen plenty of proxy wars and know the military power NATO can provide to the Ukrainians. This is also leading to a reassessment in NATO, they know they can easily defeat the Russian army in a conventional war now.


Potemkin villages


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Potemkin villages


Thanks, I thought I might have had it wrong, it's been awhile!  FIFY


----------



## printer (Mar 5, 2022)

*Germany Advances Natural Gas Plans to Cut Russian Exposure*









Germany Advances Natural Gas Plans to Cut Russian Exposure


Germany on Saturday took further steps to cut reliance on Russian energy supplies by unveiling plans for a terminal to import liquefied natural gas (LNG), the latest sign of a policy shift in the wake of Moscow's invasion of Ukraine.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2022)

printer said:


> *Moscow Seeks US Guarantees Before Backing Iran Nuclear Deal*
> Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said Saturday that Moscow is demanding guarantees from the U.S. before backing the Iran nuclear deal, citing the current wave of Western sanctions against Russia.
> 
> Lavrov said that the nuclear talks have covered most issues and "from our point of view, if Iran agrees, this document can already be launched into the acceptance process."
> ...


*free, fully-fledged trade and economic and investment cooperation and military-technical cooperation with Iran...*
sure, as soon as sanctions against you are dropped...until then...no, no trade, no investments, no cooperation...and if Iran doesn't like it, they can have some sanctions too...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Potemkin villages


I should amend the above, not just NATO knows it can defeat the Russians in a conventional land war, Germany does now too. Hence their rearmament, nobody needs to go nuclear to stop the Russians, the Germans will be able to do it alone soon. They might also want to rethink the value of citizen defense, just in case.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> *free, fully-fledged trade and economic and investment cooperation and military-technical cooperation with Iran...*
> sure, as soon as sanctions against you are dropped...until then...no, no trade, no investments, no cooperation...and if Iran doesn't like it, they can have some sanctions too...


Part of the Iran deal is to fuck Russia and open the flood gates of oil to China, of course they won't like it, too bad, they don't have much of a say any more.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

*Can Ukraine win fight against Russia? See retired US admiral's answer*





Retired Admiral William McRaven joins Smerconish to talk about Ukraine's chances of winning this war with Russia.


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 5, 2022)

If putin had only said he wanted to prevent leftover ukrainian nukes from falling into islamic radical hands, nato would have held the door open for his army.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

If martial law doesn't indicate weakness, nothing does, it's only been ten days of war so far and old men are being recalled to military service from the far east. The economy is in free fall, government salaries, pensions and private wages are becoming worthless, the country groans under the strain.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Russians leaving their country for Finland - BBC News*





Some Russian people are anxious to get out of the country because there has been a persistent rumour that President Vladimir Putin's government might soon introduce martial law to deal with demonstrations against the invasion of Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Win in the Ukraine, then Belarus and eventually get responsible government in Russia and then liberal democracy and we can save a lot of money on defense. We can also concentrate against Chinese expansion, but the lesson learned here about global sanctions won't be forgotten in China. They won't risk going after Taiwan for awhile now!


----------



## printer (Mar 5, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> If putin had only said he wanted to prevent leftover ukrainian nukes from falling into islamic radical hands, nato would have held the door open for his army.


There are no left over nukes, Ukraine would have pulled them out as a deterrent. Get a life.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

He recently had a virtual meeting with members of the US senate too. Looks like he had a good night's sleep. In addition to aid, there will be all that seized Russian money to help inspire his people and rebuild. In a few years they will be in much better shape than the people in Russia economically, damage has been done to them that will last a long time.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine will be reconstructed — President Zelenskyy*


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 5, 2022)

printer said:


> There are no left over nukes, Ukraine would have pulled them out as a deterrent. Get a life.


Of course there WERE nukes, just like sadam had wmd’s, we knew because the French gave them to him to fight iran and the kurds. Ukraine had plenty of icbm’s in the old days.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Of course there WERE nukes, just like sadam had wmd’s, we knew because the French gave them to him to fight iran and the kurds. Ukraine had plenty of icbm’s in the old days.


Can you provide a link describing the French nukes thing?


----------



## injinji (Mar 5, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> If putin had only said he wanted to prevent leftover ukrainian nukes from falling into islamic radical hands, nato would have held the door open for his army.


Russia took all the Nukes 30 years ago when the USSR dissolved. (in exchange for which they agreed to honor Ukrainian boundaries and statehood)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Well, Vlad lost his fear of others and is in close and personal, with women at least. Looks like he didn't like the image of the isolated fearful dictator and those photos of him at long tables away from others.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*President Putin Issues Warning Over No-Fly Zone in Ukraine*


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2022)

injinji said:


> Russia took all the Nukes 30 years ago when the USSR dissolved. (in exchange for which they agreed to honor Ukrainian boundaries and statehood)


Considering the Russian state reneged on part B, they are now obligated to return the nukes (unfired and operational).


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Can you provide a link describing the French nukes thing?


Look up wmd then get back to me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> *free, fully-fledged trade and economic and investment cooperation and military-technical cooperation with Iran...*
> sure, as soon as sanctions against you are dropped...until then...no, no trade, no investments, no cooperation...and if Iran doesn't like it, they can have some sanctions too...


The Russians have nothing the Iranians want except arms and they have been shown to be pretty lame in the field. Iran will probably be the biggest winner in all this, all those oil companies and equipment that were in Russia will go to Iran as they ramp up production. Saudi Arabia and MBS must be freaking out! Fuck him. A partnership between China and Iran, is better than one between Russia and China.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

injinji said:


> Russia took all the Nukes 30 years ago when the USSR dissolved. (in exchange for which they agreed to honor Ukrainian boundaries and statehood)


That and the UN charter plus other agreements fucked Vlad diplomatically. Like Trump, he got away with breaking the rules for a long time, but those days are over and perhaps so are his.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 5, 2022)

Marco Rubio tried to get Zelensky killed. It was clearly explained to Rubio that posting some pictures of Zelensky would risk him getting killed by giving away his location, Rubio then posted the pics on social media. Only one plausible explanation is Rubio was trying to get him killed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

People around the world are booking Airbnbs in Ukraine. They don't plan to check in


Airbnb hosts in Ukraine are getting flooded with bookings from people all over the world who have no intention of ever checking in. It's part of a social media campaign to ensure money gets to Ukrainians by booking, but not staying in, local Airbnbs.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Mar 5, 2022)

Can I just get this straight? Anybody that doesn't agree with the US narrative is a troll. Is that right?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 5, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Can I just get this straight? Anybody that doesn't agree with the US narrative is a troll. Is that right?


No. This, random, cry for attention post of yours is a troll post.

Got it now, cupcake?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Can I just get this straight? Anybody that doesn't agree with the US narrative is a troll. Is that right?


No, but anybody who agrees with Vlad is an idiot, it not a US narrative, it's a global one.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Mar 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> No. This, random, cry for attention post of yours is a troll post.
> 
> Got it now, cupcake?


No need for the commas there Cunning. Did you not concentrate at school? I like Gord Downie thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> No. This, random, cry for attention post of yours is a troll post.
> 
> Got it now, cupcake?


But he’s right, all i said was putin could have spun it differently, and some douche canoe who doesnt know nukes from wmd accuses me of trolling.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Mar 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No, but anybody who agrees with Vlad is an idiot, it not a US narrative, it's a global one.


Is it possible to not agree with either narrative?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It ain't all gonna go according to plan, this is war and plans go to shit pretty quick when the shit flies. The Russians have mighty forces, at least on paper, but there is an old tradition in Russia called the Puskin Potemkin village and I suspect Vlad's military is mostly that, a Pushkin Potemkin Village with elite units.
> 
> It is best we stay out of this the Russians could suddenly find a spine, better they are beaten by their little Slavic brothers supported by us. Summer is coming and along with that will come heavily armed partisans roaming freely among Russian supplies and logistical support. Only about a third of the troops will be combat troops and they will be at the tip of the advance, blunted by blown bridges and an increasing rain of Javelins and NLAWs stopping armor, while stinger keep tactical air support at bay. All their logistical shit stops and backs up, strung out on the roads in partisan areas.
> 
> I'm no military expert, but I do have an interest in tactics, strategy, history, military technology and affairs. I read and hear what the experts say. I also have seen plenty of proxy wars and know the military power NATO can provide to the Ukrainians. This is also leading to a reassessment in NATO, they know they can easily defeat the Russian army in a conventional war now.


none of this is about conventional war. at some point, putin is going to get tired of this and drop a few small tactical nukes...and what are we going to do about it?...only a few choices...you let him do it so things don't escalate further, or you retaliate in kind.
if you condone his behavior in any way, you'll only encourage more of it...but you run the risk of him feeling cornered and initiating a major nuclear strike. if you retaliate, he more than likely will escalate, striking back at you harder, so you strike back even harder....you see where that leads pretty quickly.
the worse the conventional war goes for putin, the more likely he is to resort to nuclear options.
this is going to be one of those moments in time when no one knows what is going to happen...we'll either tell our grand children about it, or we'll all be dead.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> But he’s right, all i said was putin could have spun it differently, and some douche canoe who doesnt know nukes from wmd accuses me of trolling.


lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Is it possible to not agree with either narrative?


Present your arguments, good luck, I'll mostly watch...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> But he’s right, all i said was putin could have spun it differently, and some douche canoe who doesnt know nukes from wmd accuses me of trolling.


Make with the links.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 5, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Can I just get this straight? Anybody that doesn't agree with the US narrative is a troll. Is that right?


The US has more than one narrative but they're different from the Russian and Chinese narratives which are the same and the only narratives allowed. What's yours?


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 5, 2022)

I’ve always said world leaders should have a grandchild on their laps when they negotiate.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Mar 5, 2022)

The invasion of the Ukraine is a war crime. Just like the US invasion of Iraq and the Hitler-Stalin invasion of Poland.


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> lol


I’ll dumb it down for you





__





French support for Iraq during the Iran–Iraq War - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> I’ll dumb it down for you
> View attachment 5096667
> 
> 
> ...


This is unsatisfyingly indirect.

I did read your post as calling me the douche canoe. Am I wrong?


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Mar 5, 2022)

The sensible thing to do now is to provide Putin with a way out that does not cause affront to his masculinity or position. The Western media and leaders are just making things worse. I thought everybody knows you don't poke the bear.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Win in the Ukraine, then Belarus and eventually get responsible government in Russia and then liberal democracy and we can save a lot of money on defense. We can also concentrate against Chinese expansion, but the lesson learned here about global sanctions won't be forgotten in China. They won't risk going after Taiwan for awhile now!


their form of government already qualifies as a liberal democracy...but it is so rife with corruption that it can only really be labeled as a kleptocracy.
clean up their elections and get rid of as much corruption as you can, and they'll be doing as good as us on that front


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> The sensible thing to do now is to provide Putin with a way out that does not cause affront to his masculinity or position. The Western media and leaders are just making things worse. I thought everybody knows you don't poke the bear.
> 
> View attachment 5096671


Nice to see you reliably carrying fascist water.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Is it possible to not agree with either narrative?


Vlad's motives have been articulated by himself, experts and those who know him. It's not his first rodeo and while the rest of the world is not perfect, this can help to clean it up and remove a major threat to liberal democracies. He backs corrupt authoritarian regimes that cause mass corruption and misery. The idea here is not to get anybody but Vlad, the plan is a better life for the peoples of Russia and their neighbors, when they prosper we prosper. China is not perfect either, but they seem to have responsible government and want to win with trade and commerce, for which they have a talent and ancient tradition. We can accept this, challenges make us all stronger, just stay inside the lines. Vlad broke the founding charter of the UN and golden rule and now he and Russia will pay.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> their form of government already qualifies as a liberal democracy...but it is so rife with corruption that it can only really be labeled as a kleptocracy.
> clean up their elections and get rid of as much corruption as you can, and they'll be doing as good as us on that front


It will be a Helluva lot easier for the EU to clean up Ukraine and Belarus than Russia! They won't get in to the EU for a while and maybe never into NATO, they probably won't need to. The point is, along with aid for rebuilding, will come rules and monitoring, Zelenskiy will welcome it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2022)

printer said:


> There are no left over nukes, Ukraine would have pulled them out as a deterrent. Get a life.


i think he meant use it as a pretext to invade, not that they actually expected to find any


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> their form of government already qualifies as a liberal democracy...but it is so rife with corruption that it can only really be labeled as a kleptocracy.
> clean up their elections and get rid of as much corruption as you can, and they'll be doing as good as us on that front


I think this war will change Ukrainian society in regards to patriotism and the toleration of corruption. Post war aid and reconstruction will impose other limits on it and any one shooting for EU membership knows this is the path forward.


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think he meant use it as a pretext to invade, not that they actually expected to find any


Right, maybe send the russian un rep some cartoons of mobile missile launchers. Be glad i’m not putins pr guy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It will be a Helluva lot easier for the EU to clean up Ukraine and Belarus than Russia! They won't get in to the EU for a while and maybe never into NATO, they probably won't need to. The point is, along with aid for rebuilding, will come rules and monitoring, Zelenskiy will welcome it.


i'm not trying to be an asshole, but you keep saying things like "we'll give them Liberal Democracy."...they have their own system of leadership, maybe they don't want to be America, jr. . maybe all they need is really free and really fair elections, and tougher laws about corruption, and to enforce those laws...
we've all criticized the government for empire building, for using the c.i.a. as a tool for deposing unfriendly regimes, for letting big business, especially petroleum companies call the shots...
this isn't an opportunity for us to rebuild russia in our image, whatever they do after all of this, will have to be their decision.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think this war will change Ukrainian society in regards to patriotism and the toleration of corruption. Post war aid and reconstruction will impose other limits on it and any one shooting for EU membership knows this is the path forward.


i was talking about russia, not Ukraine


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> none of this is about conventional war. at some point, putin is going to get tired of this and drop a few small tactical nukes...and what are we going to do about it?...only a few choices...you let him do it so things don't escalate further, or you retaliate in kind.
> if you condone his behavior in any way, you'll only encourage more of it...but you run the risk of him feeling cornered and initiating a major nuclear strike. if you retaliate, he more than likely will escalate, striking back at you harder, so you strike back even harder....you see where that leads pretty quickly.
> the worse the conventional war goes for putin, the more likely he is to resort to nuclear options.
> this is going to be one of those moments in time when no one knows what is going to happen...we'll either tell our grand children about it, or we'll all be dead.


That's probably why Vlad has to go and anybody who knows him and thinks that way must be concerned with their life and that of their family. This is a classic proxy war we all know the rules and tactical nukes used on Ukrainian territory would be the start of something ugly and Vlad might die over it at his own people's hands. NATO ain't gonna be dictated to by a nuked up mafia Don, not with Zelinskiy's example of courage. Vlad can't nuke his way out of this and if he tries he will have trouble at home or the whole country might be turned to glass and vapor, along with a few of us. If his nuclear forces work like his conventional forces, half his missiles will blow up in their silos or go off course to who knows where. However nobody wants to find that out since a little goes a long way.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Mar 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Nice to see you reliably carrying fascist water.


Well well, if that isn't the pot calling the kettle black. Go and look up the word fascist. If I was carrying fascist water I would be supporting your kind..


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Mar 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's probably why Vlad has to go and anybody who knows him and thinks that way must be concerned with their life and that of their family. This is a classic proxy war we all know the rules and tactical nukes used on Ukrainian territory would be the start of something ugly and Vlad might die over it at his own people's hands. NATO ain't gonna be dictated to by a nuked up mafia Don, not with Zelinskiy's example of courage. Vlad can't nuke his way out of this and if he tries he will have trouble at home or the whole country might be turned to glass and vapor, along with a few of us. If his nuclear forces work like his conventional forces, half his missiles will blow up in their silos or go off course to who knows where. However nobody wants to find that out since a little goes a long way.


Correct me if I am wrong but Zelinsky has just accused the West of sitting on their hands for not enforcing a no-fly zone over the Ukraine. He is showing courage what is the West doing except stirring the pot?


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 5, 2022)

Silos? Russia has subs twenty miles off Montauk.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not trying to be an asshole, but you keep saying things like "we'll give them Liberal Democracy."...they have their own system of leadership, maybe they don't want to be America, jr. . maybe all they need is really free and really fair elections, and tougher laws about corruption, and to enforce those laws...
> we've all criticized the government for empire building, for using the c.i.a. as a tool for deposing unfriendly regimes, for letting big business, especially petroleum companies call the shots...
> this isn't an opportunity for us to rebuild russia in our image, whatever they do after all of this, will have to be their decision.


We won't rebuild them in our image, they should do that on their own. The pattern of liberal democracy in the west and world has been set and most parliamentary systems work better than the American one. They are corrupt to one degree or another because they are free countries and with freedom the government expects citizens to do the right thing and jails those who don't, most of the time. It means fair and free democratic elections under a constitution and the rule of law and independent courts. They are not perfect, but they tend to improve over time and have the means to do so, the rest is up to the people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but Zelinsky has just accused the West of sitting on their hands for not enforcing a no-fly zone over the Ukraine. He is showing courage what is the West doing except stirring the pot?


He is pressuring the west, he knows the rules and is getting a ton of weapons and aid, they earned it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Well well, if that isn't the pot calling the kettle black. Go and look up the word fascist. If I was carrying fascist water I would be supporting your kind..


Lol nice one C’licker


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's probably why Vlad has to go and anybody who knows him and thinks that way must be concerned with their life and that of their family. This is a classic proxy war we all know the rules and tactical nukes used on Ukrainian territory would be the start of something ugly and Vlad might die over it at his own people's hands. NATO ain't gonna be dictated to by a nuked up mafia Don, not with Zelinskiy's example of courage. Vlad can't nuke his way out of this and if he tries he will have trouble at home or the whole country might be turned to glass and vapor, along with a few of us. If his nuclear forces work like his conventional forces, half his missiles will blow up in their silos or go off course to who knows where. However nobody wants to find that out since a little goes a long way.


in a proxy war, you have an instigator and a stand in...who is the instigator? russia instigated this on it's own initiative, i don't think they were egged on by china, and certainly not by the middle east. in order for it to be a proxy war, russia or the Ukraine would have to be the "proxy" for another nation...


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Mar 5, 2022)

Too many people in this thread with Made in the USA blinkers on. Wanting to sound like they have the answers and explanations for everything. What answers do you really have? All of your claims need to be judged against your country's own track record. Unfortunately, your track record is so mired in blood and grime it's unreadable. Leaders of the free world my arse. Get off your soapboxes and get your governments to keep their grubby paws out of everybody else's business. The single most malevolent force on this planet at the moment is the United States of America.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We won't rebuild them in our image, they should do that on their own.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Mar 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> in a proxy war, you have an instigator and a stand in...who is the instigator? russia instigated this on it's own initiative, i don't think they were egged on by china, and certainly not by the middle east. in order for it to be a proxy war, russia or the Ukraine would have to be the "proxy" for another nation...


If you believe the US started this war then it is a proxy war.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Well well, if that isn't the pot calling the kettle black. Go and look up the word fascist. If I was carrying fascist water I would be supporting your kind..


I would be curious to know on what reasoning you use for pot/kettle claim. When did I support fascism?


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 5, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Too many people in this thread with Made in the USA blinkers on. Wanting to sound like they have the answers and explanations for everything. What answers do you really have? All of your claims need to be judged against your country's own track record. Unfortunately, your track record is so mired in blood and grime it's unreadable. Leaders of the free world my arse. Get off your soapboxes and get your governments to keep their grubby paws out of everybody else's business. The single most malevolent force on this planet at the moment is the United States of America.


We fall under the category “ better the devil you know”.


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Mar 5, 2022)

Fascism - one definition - 'very intolerant or domineering views or practices in a particular area'. Pretty much sums up US foreign policy.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Fascism - one definition - 'very intolerant or domineering views or practices in a particular area'. Pretty much sums up US foreign policy.


“One definition” sounds sourced from the fringe.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Silos? Russia has subs twenty miles off Montauk.


and we have subs 20 miles off of murmansk..the difference is our subs work a lot better than theirs, there are at least two nato allied subs following every one one of their subs, ready to sink them at a moments notice. i don't pretend that that is perfect protection, if even one gets through, it would be PFB, but it'll be worse for them. if he launches missiles at the EU, he better get a lot of them off on the first salvo, because there won't be a second one. every major city, every military base in russia is covered by a nato missile base. they get one shot at whatever they do, they better make it fucking good


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> What is the West doing except stirring the pot?



Did you intend to provoke? What would you suggest "the west" do? Serious question.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Too many people in this thread with Made in the USA blinkers on. Wanting to sound like they have the answers and explanations for everything. What answers do you really have? All of your claims need to be judged against your country's own track record. Unfortunately, your track record is so mired in blood and grime it's unreadable. Leaders of the free world my arse. Get off your soapboxes and get your governments to keep their grubby paws out of everybody else's business. The single most malevolent force on this planet at the moment is the United States of America.


that's rich, do you know any more good ones? any about a priest, a rabbi, and putin going into a bar?
why don't you get off your soapbox? china has its clandestine operations, as does russia, every nato member, ever non nato member...go ahead and paint with that broad brush, just make sure it's hitting you in the face, too, comrade hypocrite


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> Fascism - one definition - 'very intolerant or domineering views or practices in a particular area'. Pretty much sums up US foreign policy.


It is common among authoritarians to make up their own definitions and insist everybody adopt theirs instead of the common and agreed upon definition. 

Did you intend to do this?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> in a proxy war, you have an instigator and a stand in...who is the instigator? russia instigated this on it's own initiative, i don't think they were egged on by china, and certainly not by the middle east. in order for it to be a proxy war, russia or the Ukraine would have to be the "proxy" for another nation...


It is a proxy war, the Ukrainians are proxies for NATO, like the Vietcong were proxies of the Soviets, using Soviet weapons delivered on Soviet ships to kill Americans in Vietnam. The same thing happened in Afghanistan during the Soviet invasion and where the Stinger claimed fame. It happened in Korea too, only it was the UN, the Soviets were up against then, not just the Americans. The cold war was a lot hotter then too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> The sensible thing to do now is to provide Putin with a way out that does not cause affront to his masculinity or position. The Western media and leaders are just making things worse. I thought everybody knows you don't poke the bear.
> 
> View attachment 5096671


A lot of people are going to be hurt by this war including Vlad. No matter what happens he will be remembered for his blunders and destroying the motherland, it must be soul destroying, if he had one and it must also have broken his heart, provided he has one of those too. Fuck his feelings, his feeling got us into this shit.


----------



## injinji (Mar 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is a proxy war, the Ukrainians are proxies for NATO, like the Vietcong were proxies of the Soviets, using Soviet weapons delivered on Soviet ships to kill Americans in Vietnam. The same thing happened in Afghanistan during the Soviet invasion and where the Stinger claimed fame. It happened in Korea too, only it was the UN, the Soviets were up against then, not just the Americans. The cold war was a lot hotter then too.


We were mainly fighting China in the Korean War. The USSR did behind the scenes stuff.









Soviet Union and the Korean War - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## printer (Mar 5, 2022)

*Two GOP senators share photos from Zoom call with Zelensky despite requests not to*
Republican Sens. Marco Rubio (Fla.) and Steve Daines (Mont.) shared photos from U.S lawmakers' virtual meeting with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky after they were reportedly asked not to do so due to security concerns. 

Both senators shared photos of Zelensky speaking to Congress on Twitter with captions indicating that they were on the call. 

Multiple aides told NBC News lawmakers present were directed by Ukrainian officials not to share pictures of the president.

Rubio’s office denounced the criticism of the senator's tweet, saying there were no security issues with the post. 

“There were over 160 members of Congress on a widely reported Zoom call. There was no identifying information of any kind. Anybody pretending this tweet is a security concern is a partisan seeking clicks,” a spokesperson for Rubio said. 

During the meeting, Zelensky said that his country was in need of assistance to protect its airspace and asked the U.S. to establish a no-fly zone. He also requested more planes and for the U.S. to stop buying Russian oil.

“President Zelenskyy made a desperate plea for Eastern European countries to provide Russian-made planes to Ukraine. These planes are very much needed. And I will do all I can to help the administration to facilitate their transfer,” Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-N.Y.) said in a statement following the call. 








Two GOP senators share photos from Zoom call with Zelensky despite requests not to


CORRECTION: An earlier version of this report misidentified senators who shared the images during the call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky. This version has been updated.Republican…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Stingers in action, too bad about those Russian boys, but it's not their country and civilians are dyeing en mass because of air attacks.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russian helicopter shot down in Kyiv Oblast*





The General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine released video of the moment a Russian military helicopter was shot down.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

injinji said:


> We were mainly fighting China in the Korean War. The USSR did behind the scenes stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They supplied most of the arms and equipment and their pilots flew migs


----------



## auswolf (Mar 5, 2022)

It said Moscow was particularly worried that portable anti-aerial Stinger missiles could end up in the hands of terrorists, posing a threat to airlines."

https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/russia-calls-eu-nato-stop-arms-supplies-ukraine-2022-03-05/

no words.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2022)

injinji said:


> We were mainly fighting China in the Korean War. The USSR did behind the scenes stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Russian air force engaged against the US in Korea.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 5, 2022)

Please just zoom in how much you can i’m rolling on the floor literally


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2022)

auswolf said:


> It said Moscow was particularly worried that portable anti-aerial Stinger missiles could end up in the hands of terrorists, posing a threat to airlines."
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/russia-calls-eu-nato-stop-arms-supplies-ukraine-2022-03-05/
> 
> no words.


“We are worried that all these kids running around with scissors will lead to uneven seams.”


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2022)

auswolf said:


> It said Moscow was particularly worried that portable anti-aerial Stinger missiles could end up in the hands of terrorists, posing a threat to airlines."
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/russia-calls-eu-nato-stop-arms-supplies-ukraine-2022-03-05/
> 
> no words.


I'm worried about that too. But that is a worry for later. Assuming Russia's invasion is repelled Ukrainian kleptocrats will pounce on whatever isn't nailed down. Right now, it's war. Caused entirely by Putin's aggression. If he wants to stop arms going to Ukraine and prevent the black marked from obtaining weapons from left over inventory, he can include those concerns in a negotiated cease fire and peace treaty.


----------



## printer (Mar 5, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


> The sensible thing to do now is to provide Putin with a way out that does not cause affront to his masculinity or position. The Western media and leaders are just making things worse. I thought everybody knows you don't poke the bear.
> 
> View attachment 5096671


So Putin gets himself in a mess and it is up to others to get him out? How about having Putin act like a man, say he made a mistake and is now leaving Ukraine?



Crumpetlicker said:


> Too many people in this thread with Made in the USA blinkers on. Wanting to sound like they have the answers and explanations for everything. What answers do you really have? All of your claims need to be judged against your country's own track record. Unfortunately, your track record is so mired in blood and grime it's unreadable. Leaders of the free world my arse. Get off your soapboxes and get your governments to keep their grubby paws out of everybody else's business. The single most malevolent force on this planet at the moment is the United States of America.


Forget track records, they are for when everyone is snug in their bed and sipping a cup of tea. At the moment people on both sides of the action are dying and the destruction caused will cost the world when it is time to rebuild. The grubby paws the countries are lending Ukraine is so they can remain free rather than being subjugated by Russia.



Crumpetlicker said:


> Fascism - one definition - 'very intolerant or domineering views or practices in a particular area'. Pretty much sums up US foreign policy.


You mean something like a free country as compared to one invaded by another?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

They are receiving plenty of weapons now, uniforms and other equipment too, it's pouring in and transports are landing in Poland almost hourly or will be. Apparent they are having little trouble convoying this stuff deep into Ukraine near where the fighting is. No more bare hands soon, but there appear to be many willing hands, ready to take the weapons.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine Invasion: Hundreds of men sign up to fight*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

auswolf said:


> It said Moscow was particularly worried that portable anti-aerial Stinger missiles could end up in the hands of terrorists, posing a threat to airlines."
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/russia-calls-eu-nato-stop-arms-supplies-ukraine-2022-03-05/
> 
> no words.


They are designed with that in mind and have limited lifetimes in the field.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm worried about that too. But that is a worry for later. Assuming Russia's invasion is repelled Ukrainian kleptocrats will pounce on whatever isn't nailed down. Right now, it's war. Caused entirely by Putin's aggression. If he wants to stop arms going to Ukraine and prevent the black marked from obtaining weapons from left over inventory, he can include those concerns in a negotiated cease fire and peace treaty.


Some might end up in Belarus, used by the revolutionaries, no one will shed a tear. They are designed with limited lifetimes and other "features".


----------



## printer (Mar 5, 2022)

auswolf said:


> It said Moscow was particularly worried that portable anti-aerial Stinger missiles could end up in the hands of terrorists, posing a threat to airlines."
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/russia-calls-eu-nato-stop-arms-supplies-ukraine-2022-03-05/
> 
> no words.


Well then, he should have thought about that before declaring the two provinces separated from Ukraine and invited himself in. If he limited himself to the two provinces he could have gotten away with it. But why not take the whole pie rather than a few bites?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

I was trying to find out how many small arms and such NATO inherited from eastern bloc countries that might be still laying around. I imagine millions of assault rifles, ammo, RPGs and such are in warehouses or in use by eastern bloc members. These weapons would be well suited to the Ukrainians irregulars, most older men have military training and are familiar with these weapons. I'm pretty sure it represents the bulk of regular guns going into the Ukraine, along with the ones they already have from arms dealers etc. They will soon have well over a million men under arms growing daily and training too, as well as build up their regular forces from among the young fit men.

I ran across this on the topic from 2019
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Inside America’s multimillion-dollar plan to get allies off Russian equipment


The State Department has quietly launched a new fund to help allies in Europe buy American defense goods - and may look to expand it around the world.




www.defensenews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

WOW that would sure upset the apple cart!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Transfer three A-10 aircraft squadrons to Ukraine now


This aircraft and its gun system were designed to counter an armored assault in Europe. They proved effective in Desert Storm’s target-rich environment, quite similar to the current advancing Russian force.




www.defensenews.com


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Mar 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Did you intend to provoke? What would you suggest "the west" do? Serious question.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2022)

printer said:


> You mean something like a free country as compared to one invaded by another?


His definition of fascism reminded me of Orwell's 1984 newspeak. 



printer said:


> So Putin gets himself in a mess and it is up to others to get him out? How about having Putin act like a man, say he made a mistake and is now leaving Ukraine?


I've heard and read high level officials in Biden's administration talk about this very subject. They want to leave Putin a way out. It's not even new strategy. This line from The Art of War written about 3000 years ago:

_When you surround an army, leave an outlet free. Do not press a desperate foe too hard._


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> WOW that would sure upset the apple cart!
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it would, especially since have new ones now....and they're new and improved too


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Yes it would, especially since have new ones now....and they're new and improved too


4000 rounds per minute of 30 mm bullets is bad ass.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> His definition of fascism reminded me of Orwell's 1984 newspeak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't provoke him, we know the rules of proxy war and so does he, he also knows he will lose under those rules. Give the Russians a chance to kill the fucker for their own good. Let him twist in the wind, it will unwind on their own now, as things begin to casscade for Russia militarily and economically.

Arms and support, but where does that end? Artillery, vehicles, planes, medium range AA systems, A10s!, Perhaps patriot systems? Or do they focus on holding Vlad with Javelins, stingers and small arms while well armed partisans devastate supply dumps and columns starving their fronts. What flavor of war shall it be?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 5, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> 4000 rounds per minute of 30 mm bullets is bad ass.


U ain't shitin man, can turn a tank into Swiss cheese just by pulling the trigger, even a whole convoy too


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2022)

Crumpetlicker said:


>


I asked for your suggestion. I'm wondering if you are being honest. Posting a vid is lazy but I'll assume this was your answer. Was it your entire answer?

I listened to the first half of that vid. It was dated Feb 24. Since then, the US has taken the moves he suggested. Do you disagree?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> 4000 rounds per minute of 30 mm bullets is bad ass.


They carry missiles, cluster bombs and Napalm too and would make a real mess and terrorize the Russians into abandoning their vehicles and running for home. Vlad would not be happy however and might lose his mind, it would be over in days.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Don't provoke him, we know the rules of proxy war and so does he, he also knows he will lose under those rules. Give the Russians a chance to kill the fucker for their own good. Let him twist in the wind, it will unwind on their own now, as things begin to casscade for Russia militarily and economically.
> 
> Arms and support, but where does that end? Artillery, vehicles, planes, medium range AA systems, A10s!, Perhaps patriot systems? Or do they focus on holding Vlad with Javelins, stingers and small arms while well armed partisans devastate supply dumps and columns starving their fronts. What flavor of war shall it be?


When people write posts containing snuff fantasies they should not press send. 

Regarding supplies to keep the Ukrainian army's fighting capabilities at full strength? Yeah, absolutely. What more should we be doing? Regarding giving them additional military hardware to grow their strength? Yep, but don't make the mistake of giving them stuff they haven't trained on or aren't able to maintain. I'd support giving Ukraine's air force a footprint on a NATO base and staff it with NATO maintenance personnel and assist in training.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 5, 2022)

Member of the Ukrainian Negotiating Delegation was Killed for Treason - Novinite.com - Sofia News Agency


Denis Kireev, a member of the Ukrainian delegation for talks with Russia, was killed during his detention by the Security Service of Ukraine because he was suspected of treason against Russia, Ukrainian media reported. The information was also confirmed by MP Alexander Dubinsky, who wrote in...




m.novinite.com





This is the only article i could find in english


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2022)

auswolf said:


> It said Moscow was particularly worried that portable anti-aerial Stinger missiles could end up in the hands of terrorists, posing a threat to airlines."
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/russia-calls-eu-nato-stop-arms-supplies-ukraine-2022-03-05/
> 
> no words.


well, that could cut into the oligarch's profits, if the terrorists get their hands on the weapons for themselves, the oligarch's can't charge them for them...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> 4000 rounds per minute of 30 mm bullets is bad ass.


Brightly colored in fresh two tone blue and yellow paint over American grey. Ya warn the Russians they are coming to terrorize the troops! They will abandon their vehicles on the road and run for Russia, unless Vlad starts summarily executing them, He has no KGB or "political" officers to maintain military control though, no SS either. He's got his cops, but they along with the army just took an effective 50% pay cut. 

No way around it, Vlad will be remembered for his blunders and fucking Russia, it must be soul destroying, provided he has one. This will be his legacy and in his obit, which could be published soon. I like the idea of them spiking his borsch with a massive dose of LSD and dragging him from the Kremlin on TV frothing at the mouth and blubbering in a straight jacket. Poor Vlad lost mind, can we have economy back now?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 5, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Member of the Ukrainian Negotiating Delegation was Killed for Treason - Novinite.com - Sofia News Agency
> 
> 
> Denis Kireev, a member of the Ukrainian delegation for talks with Russia, was killed during his detention by the Security Service of Ukraine because he was suspected of treason against Russia, Ukrainian media reported. The information was also confirmed by MP Alexander Dubinsky, who wrote in...
> ...


O, did I read that wrong...Ukrainian guy killed cause of treason against Russia, by ukraine....hmmmm


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Don't provoke him, we know the rules of proxy war and so does he, he also knows he will lose under those rules. Give the Russians a chance to kill the fucker for their own good. Let him twist in the wind, it will unwind on their own now, as things begin to casscade for Russia militarily and economically.
> 
> Arms and support, but where does that end? Artillery, vehicles, planes, medium range AA systems, A10s!, Perhaps patriot systems? Or do they focus on holding Vlad with Javelins, stingers and small arms while well armed partisans devastate supply dumps and columns starving their fronts. What flavor of war shall it be?


…Napalm in the morning, smells like victory”


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 5, 2022)

Sorry, apparently I started the war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> When people write posts containing snuff fantasies they should not press send.
> 
> Regarding supplies to keep the Ukrainian army's fighting capabilities at full strength? Yeah, absolutely. What more should we be doing? Regarding giving them additional military hardware to grow their strength? Yep, but don't make the mistake of giving them stuff they haven't trained on or aren't able to maintain. I'd support giving Ukraine's air force a footprint on a NATO base and staff it with NATO maintenance personnel and assist in training.


It's a fact that we want to get rid of Vlad, one way or another and it's the Russians who will have to do it. John Brenan former CIA director measured his life in doube digit days and I did not advocate his assassination. It is however a very strong probability that is largely up to Vlad.

I advocate a reasonable level of aid and especially AA and anti tank missiles, perhaps some medium range missiles to counter the Russian ones. I'm sure the Pentagon and CIA have assessed the situation and are drooling over the possibilities. Keep it simple though, small arms and shoulder launched work well with not much training required. Ukrainian airline pilots are probably flying Ukrainian C130s deep into Ukraine or soon will be, delivering weapons on highways close to fighting areas. One plane load delivered to a town in eastern Ukraine would fuck things up for the Russians. Keep it low key and partisan based as much as possible. No A10's!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> …Napalm in the morning, smells like victory”


Smells like escalation, but we will see what the pros say.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Don't provoke him, we know the rules of proxy war and so does he, he also knows he will lose under those rules. Give the Russians a chance to kill the fucker for their own good. Let him twist in the wind, it will unwind on their own now, as things begin to casscade for Russia militarily and economically.
> 
> Arms and support, but where does that end? Artillery, vehicles, planes, medium range AA systems, A10s!, Perhaps patriot systems? Or do they focus on holding Vlad with Javelins, stingers and small arms while well armed partisans devastate supply dumps and columns starving their fronts. What flavor of war shall it be?


it's all flavored like blood and shit...people bleed and shit on themselves when they die a lot of the time, especially in a violent manner


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> When people write posts containing snuff fantasies they should not press send.
> 
> Regarding supplies to keep the Ukrainian army's fighting capabilities at full strength? Yeah, absolutely. What more should we be doing? Regarding giving them additional military hardware to grow their strength? Yep, but don't make the mistake of giving them stuff they haven't trained on or aren't able to maintain. I'd support giving Ukraine's air force a footprint on a NATO base and staff it with NATO maintenance personnel and assist in training.


better do it in secret, or putin will waste not one second in claiming that NATO was behind the entire thing, and entitle him (in his own mind) to attack nato troops, or worse


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Member of the Ukrainian Negotiating Delegation was Killed for Treason - Novinite.com - Sofia News Agency
> 
> 
> Denis Kireev, a member of the Ukrainian delegation for talks with Russia, was killed during his detention by the Security Service of Ukraine because he was suspected of treason against Russia, Ukrainian media reported. The information was also confirmed by MP Alexander Dubinsky, who wrote in...
> ...


the article says "treason against russia"...i think they mean treason against the Ukraine FOR russia? or else i don't understand at all


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the article says "treason against russia"...i think they mean treason against the Ukraine FOR russia? or else i don't understand at all


Yeah that's what I saw as well. Now there is a report of someone in the Ukrainian parliament giving secrets to Russia, but it hasn't been confirmed though..there is a vid on youtube..but I can't understand russian...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> better do it in secret, or putin will waste not one second in claiming that NATO was behind the entire thing, and entitle him (in his own mind) to attack nato troops, or worse


There are lot's of places right now in western Ukraine to base war and transport planes. Transports are very important they will rapidly get lot's of arms in eastern Ukraine close to the fighting and can take wounded and others out. The Russians don't own the air at low level, the Ukrainians do, or soon will and starlink internet connections should make coordinating everything including air corridors easy.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are lot's of places right now in western Ukraine to base war and transport planes. Transports are very important they will rapidly get lot's of arms in eastern Ukraine close to the fighting and can take wounded and others out. The Russians don't own the air at low level, the Ukrainians do, or soon will and starlink internet connections should make coordinating everything including air corridors easy.


Ukraine is a lot like Texas, just not as small. 
@BudmanTX heehee


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Ukraine is a lot like Texas, just not as small.
> @BudmanTX heehee


Just had to go to the Alamo reference didn't ya....lol


----------



## printer (Mar 5, 2022)

*Russia Warns Baltic Embassies After Their Ambassador Attacked*
Moscow demanded Saturday that authorities in Estonia, Latvia, and Lithuania take measures to protect Russia's embassies after a Russian diplomat was attacked in the Lithuanian capital Vilnius, the Russian RIA news agency said.

"We are warning Vilnius, Riga and Tallinn that they are responsible for the consequences of the anti-Russian psychosis they have unleashed," the Russian foreign ministry was quoted as saying.

"A Russian diplomat in the Lithuanian capital was attacked with the use of physical force, attempts were made to put pressure on the ambassador," it added.

Lithuania's national broadcaster reported last week a third secretary of the Russian embassy was beaten on the evening of Feb. 24 near the embassy, in a residential courtyard. The broadcaster cited a Lithuanian police spokesperson.

A suspect in the beating, which took place as an estimated 10,000 people gathered in front of the embassy to show support for Ukraine following the start of Russia's invasion earlier that day, was arrested, the spokesperson was quoted as saying. The diplomat declined medical help, she added.








Russia Warns Baltic Embassies After Their Ambassador Attacked


Moscow demanded Saturday that authorities in Estonia, Latvia, and Lithuania take measures to protect Russia's embassies after a Russian diplomat was attacked in the Lithuanian capital Vilnius, the Russian RIA news agency said.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## printer (Mar 5, 2022)

*UK Accuses Russia of Using Mariupol Cease-Fire to Reset Forces*

Britain said Saturday that Russia's proposed cease-fire in the Ukrainian city of Mariupol was probably an attempt to deflect international condemnation while giving itself a chance to reset its forces for a renewed offensive.

"By accusing Ukraine of breaking the agreement, Russia is likely seeking to shift responsibility for current and future civilian casualties in the city," the British defense ministry said in an intelligence update.

Russia said earlier it had opened humanitarian corridors near the besieged cities of Mariupol and Volnovakha. Russia's defense ministry accused Ukrainian "nationalists" of preventing civilians from leaving, RIA news agency reported.

But Mariupol's city council said Russia was not observing the cease-fire.








UK Accuses Russia of Using Mariupol Cease-Fire to Reset Forces


Britain said Saturday that Russia's proposed cease-fire in the Ukrainian city of Mariupol was probably an attempt to deflect international condemnation while giving itself a chance to reset its forces for a renewed offensive.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> better do it in secret, or putin will waste not one second in claiming that NATO was behind the entire thing, and entitle him (in his own mind) to attack nato troops, or worse


I'm just a mouse speculating on how to bell the cat. This is what old men do during wars. We talk about crazy strategy while young men fight and die.

Giving safe harbor and ground support to Ukrainian air defense forces would not be unprecedented in this war. Belarus is giving Russia license to launch missiles from their territory into Ukraine. They gave Russia license to stage an invasion into Ukraine -- the stalled forty mile convoy came from Belarus. Thus far, they haven't sent their own troops but they most certainly are providing military support for Russian actions. So, it would be risky but I'd say, justified by what Belarus is doing.

Providing an air base and supporting staff to Ukraine inside a NATO country would be a provocative and belligerent act. If we did it, I'd love it. It would be handing back to Putin one of the shit sandwiches he gave to the world. He'd blow a fuse. 

Regarding belling the cat, how about we sneak some sleeping potion into its water and put the bell on him when he's out?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

printer said:


> *UK Accuses Russia of Using Mariupol Cease-Fire to Reset Forces*
> 
> Britain said Saturday that Russia's proposed cease-fire in the Ukrainian city of Mariupol was probably an attempt to deflect international condemnation while giving itself a chance to reset its forces for a renewed offensive.
> 
> ...


The UK has been helping with the Ukrainian navy so it probably has lot's of intelligence in the area.


----------



## printer (Mar 5, 2022)

*Surprised by Putin's Invasion of Ukraine, Severity of Sanctions*









Report: Kremlin Surprised by Putin's Invasion of Ukraine, Severity of Sanctions


Kremlin officials were supposedly surprised that Russian President Vladimir Putin ordered the invasion of Ukraine and were expecting milder sanctions for their decision to recognize the Luhansk and Donetsk regions of its neighbor as independent states.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2022)

printer said:


> *Surprised by Putin's Invasion of Ukraine, Severity of Sanctions*
> Kremlin officials were supposedly surprised that Russian President Vladimir Putin ordered the invasion of Ukraine and were expecting milder sanctions for their decision to recognize the Luhansk and Donetsk regions of its neighbor as independent states, the independent Russian news organization Agency reported Friday.
> 
> One senior official told Agency that legislators "did not know" that the military would unleash the measure of force that it did and were shocked when news broke of the invasion.
> ...


I am shaken but not stirred.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm just a mouse speculating on how to bell the cat. This is what old men do during wars. We talk about crazy strategy while young men fight and die.
> 
> Giving safe harbor and ground support to Ukrainian air defense forces would not be unprecedented in this war. Belarus is giving Russia license to launch missiles from their territory into Ukraine. They gave Russia license to stage an invasion into Ukraine -- the stalled forty mile convoy came from Belarus. Thus far, they haven't sent their own troops but they most certainly are providing military support for Russian actions. So, it would be risky but I'd say, justified by what Belarus is doing.
> 
> ...


I prefer the LSD solution and confinement to an insane asylum in Siberia to get Russia out of the jam! Vlad will be fine, when he comes down...

There will be covert action against Belarus by western intelligence agencies and the Ukrainians themselves, it is in their interest to foment trouble there, now that the gloves have come off. In many ways Ukraine provides an incredibly good proxy too and groups can strike out there in many directions, the Chechens are there from both sides for instance. All this will tie down forces he could use in Ukraine, as I said, the CIA are drooling over the possibilities and this will be their war in a big way.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I prefer the LSD solution and confinement to an insane asylum in Siberia to get Russia out of the jam! Vlad will be fine, when he comes down...
> 
> There will be covert action against Belarus by western intelligence agencies and the Ukrainians themselves, it is in their interest to foment trouble there, now that the gloves have come off. In many ways Ukraine provides an incredibly good proxy too and groups can strike out there in many directions, the Chechens are there from both sides for instance. All this will tie down forces he could use in Ukraine, as I said, the CIA are drooling over the possibilities and this will be their war in a big way.


I don't know what kinds of actions Belarus has sustained. I'd just as soon not expand the conflict into Belarus. That wasn't my point in my earlier post. I'm just pointing out that Belarus is giving Russia safe harbor from which Russian forces are launching attacks into Ukraine.

Tit for Tat. And Putin can just fuck off if he doesn't like it. If Belarus can do it for Russia, A state that sides with Ukraine can do it too. Says the mouse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

printer said:


> Business Insider reported Tuesday that Western intelligence claims Putin was so incensed at the sanctions by the United States and its allies that he threatened civilian targets to "set an example."


He's losing his grip, if he thinks that helps him or will break the will of the Ukrainians, it will however make him an international war criminal and subject to arrest outside Russia. If he keeps this shit up the only way to peace might be had or sanctions dropped, is if Vlad finds his way to a courtroom in The Hague.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't know what kinds of actions Belarus has sustained. I'd just as soon not expand the conflict into Belarus. That wasn't my point in my earlier post. I'm just pointing out that Belarus is giving Russia safe harbor from which Russian forces are launching attacks into Ukraine.
> 
> Tit for Tat. And Putin can just fuck off if he doesn't like it. If Belarus can do it for Russia, A state that sides with Ukraine can do it too. Says the mouse.


True, but not required at this point. I don't advocate a clandestine war in Belarus, I just think it highly probable, the place is a powder keg now and has been for months. Arms flow across borders, so do ideas and courage is contagious, especially when they detect Russian weakness.


----------



## printer (Mar 5, 2022)

Belarus tried to get rid of their leader. Russia helped prop him up.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 5, 2022)

One psychopath is causing this death and destruction and one well aimed bullet solves the problem. It is probably the only way out of this mess because Putin isn’t going to stop until he’s dead.

Call it a snuff fantasy but I say it’s our only hope and I had no qualms hitting send.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

If the Ukrainians and sanctions get the Russians out of Ukraine they won't be back for a long time! The place will be an armed camp, like Switzerland with armories all over the place and every man a minute man with local militias training all the time and a large modern NATO level military. It will look like a normal western country with lot's of post war construction and a growing economy, but on weekends many men will be busy...

Meanwhile after the thumping Russia will take militarily and economically, it might be awhile before they become adventurous or try to fuck with satellite states much, it simply creates too much bad blood among neighbors. Russia has a vast Siberian hinterland and might focus on developing that, right now their economy is no better that Saudi Arabia and they have not harnessed their talent and brains to do more than resource extraction and export.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2022)

Its a hard listen because the russian translator isn't very smooth but Mikhail Khodorkovsky gives an intelligent analysis of the political outcomes from Putin's failure in Ukraine. He gives two scenarios. One scenario ends with the country completely breaking up due Putin closing the borders leading to economic degradation back to the 19th century. The other ends with the people rising up in revolution after years of deprivation. 

The vid starts at about 3:30 and he talks about the scenarios I listed at around 7 minutes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Its a hard listen because the russian translator isn't very smooth but Mikhail Khodorkovsky gives an intelligent analysis of the political outcomes from Putin's failure in Ukraine. He gives two scenarios. One scenario ends with the country completely breaking up due Putin closing the borders leading to economic degradation back to the 19th century. The other ends with the people rising up in revolution after years of deprivation.
> 
> The vid starts at about 3:30 and he talks about the scenarios I listed at around 7 minutes.


Vlad will be remembered for his blunders, failures and fucking the motherland back the the 19th century, even if it all ended next week by magic. For someone like Vlad who recently had the world by the nuts and the POTUS in his pocket, it's gotta hurt like Hell! His vast fortune gone and a war criminal on the international stage, imposing an iron curtain won't go over so well after 30 years of the internet, world travel and exposure to the west. Some might swallow the bullshit as their salaries and pensions evaporate, but not all and in particular those under 30.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Clapper is a hard ass!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'Desperation': Ex-intelligence chief on Putin's decision*





Former Director of National Intelligence James Clapper reacts to indications that Russia is poised to deploy up to 1,000 more mercenaries to Ukraine.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 5, 2022)

DNyuz - Latest Breaking U.S. News


Latest Breaking News, U.S. and World Politics, Crime, Business, Science, Technology, Autos, Entertainment, Culture, Movie, Music, Sports.



dnyuz.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

*The Failed Logistics of Russia's Invasion of Ukraine*


----------



## Burn & Crash (Mar 5, 2022)

I believe as do many others, that Hitler’s rise was due to the mishandling of the terms that ended WWl. Putin’s rise or that of a Putinesque figure seems, in retrospect, like a variant of the same disease.

Just my opinion for, what it’s worth, but these are my thoughts.
We should have had a Marshall Plan and had a person like W.E Deming to help rebuild a citizen-led democratic economic stabilization program in Russia after the fall of The Iron Curtain, similar to our efforts in Europe and Japan after WWll. It is no accident that Japan and Germany developed into peaceful and democratic societies. I think it is necessary to allow the Russian people time and help to recover from decades of programming by Putin and his propaganda News Network. But we need to let them find their freedom and help provide their ability to sustain it.

Putin is another Hitler. No matter how much land and rights we cede he will never be satiated. Before yesterday he was the leader of a Government that possessed nuclear weapons. Today he is also a nuclear blackmailing terrorist.

Putin is playing a game of Chicken. 
Pluck Putin!


----------



## Severed Tongue (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

*Reasons for Failure? Russian Air Force in Ukraine*


----------



## Severed Tongue (Mar 5, 2022)

I just want to remind all the media outlets that are calling fearmongering over Russia / Putin "launching a surprise nuclear attack on the west"

77 Years ago, It was "the west" that did the unthinkable. It was "the west" that ended them and it was "the west" that basically got the Soviet Union to concede and ally with US.









Atomic bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





To think 77 years later, we don't have anti nuke measures in place, and further to think we won't respond with everything we got.... lol.


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 5, 2022)

Severed Tongue said:


> I just want to remind all the media outlets that are calling fearmongering over Russia / Putin "launching a surprise nuclear attack on the west"
> 
> 77 Years ago, It was "the west" that did the unthinkable. It was "the west" that ended them and it was "the west" that basically got the Soviet Union to concede and ally with US.
> 
> ...


We’ve been on borrowed time for 60 years now








Vasily Arkhipov - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Severed Tongue said:


> I just want to remind all the media outlets that are calling fearmongering over Russia / Putin "launching a surprise nuclear attack on the west"
> 
> 77 Years ago, It was "the west" that did the unthinkable. It was "the west" that ended them and it was "the west" that basically got the Soviet Union to concede and ally with US.
> 
> ...


Save it for the anniversary in August. Not many are pro Putin here, are you? 

NATO ain't gonna be dictated to by a nuked up mafia Don either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Severed Tongue said:


> I just want to remind all the media outlets that are calling fearmongering over Russia / Putin "launching a surprise nuclear attack on the west"
> 
> 77 Years ago, It was "the west" that did the unthinkable. It was "the west" that ended them and it was "the west" that basically got the Soviet Union to concede and ally with US.
> 
> ...


It only took ole Joe a year to get Vlad by the nuts, who would have thought, quietly getting NATO to release weapons in Europe to Ukraine for the past year he could drive Vlad stupid! We Canadians have had several hundred trainers in Ukraine for a long time (moved shop to Poland), we have been providing weapons as have other NATO allies, this has been going on for awhile and what was a trickle has become a flood, as shit pours in. Vlad is finished and Joe fucked him in record time, hail to the chief, leadership counts and not just with Zelenskiy either! The guts and determination of the Ukrainians has fucked him too, we couldn't do it without them. All the republican Putin fans are on the run and Tucker has both feet in his mouth, he should be used to the taste by now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

I wonder how these two clowns are feeling these days about Putin, probably unvaxxed and dead from covid by now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm just a mouse speculating on how to bell the cat. This is what old men do during wars. We talk about crazy strategy while young men fight and die.
> 
> Giving safe harbor and ground support to Ukrainian air defense forces would not be unprecedented in this war. Belarus is giving Russia license to launch missiles from their territory into Ukraine. They gave Russia license to stage an invasion into Ukraine -- the stalled forty mile convoy came from Belarus. Thus far, they haven't sent their own troops but they most certainly are providing military support for Russian actions. So, it would be risky but I'd say, justified by what Belarus is doing.
> 
> ...


if we go to that much trouble, why don't we just give him a double dose so he never wakes up?
you know me well enough by now to know that i'm entertaining..."scenarios"...just possibilities...that would lead to putie's demise.
the chance of one of his olis offing him was actually pretty good until fuckheaded graham had to run his cocksucker, now putin will be extra vigilant, with 24 hour guard within ear shot.
right now, an anonymous drone strike is looking good... i would actually arrange at least three consecutively, if one misses, the next one won't...the third is just my ocd...and they would never expect a third attack of the same kind within hours, if not minutes of the last attack...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

*Thousands of American Volunteers To Fight Alongside Ukrainians*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am shaken but not stirred.


i'm slightly aroused, but it's only because i have a thing for Babushka scarves


----------



## topcat (Mar 5, 2022)

The Doomsday Clock is at 100 seconds to midnight. It'll likely get an adjustment soon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

topcat said:


> The Doomsday Clock is at 100 seconds to midnight. It'll likely get an adjustment soon.


I wonder if Vlad croaked and they got responsible government, how much would it go back?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm slightly aroused, but it's only because i have a thing for *Babushka scarves*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Russia has a vast Siberian hinterland and might focus on developing that, right now their economy is no better that Saudi Arabia and they have not harnessed their talent and brains to do more than resource extraction and export.


https://geohistory.today/resource-extraction-export-russia/
they have all kinds of resources, they could have done so much more than they have...it seems like putin is afraid to join the modern world, maybe because people in the modern world have a better idea of what's going on around them than the pensioners who have never watched anything but russian state tv their entire lives?


----------



## printer (Mar 5, 2022)

* White House weighs three-way deal to get fighter jets to Ukraine *









White House weighs 3-way deal to get fighter jets to Ukraine


Poland wants to donate its old MiGs to Ukraine. But there’s a catch — it needs U.S. jets.




www.politico.com





How about Nato protect Poland until replacement planes can be brought in and send Poland's planes in?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Its a hard listen because the russian translator isn't very smooth but Mikhail Khodorkovsky gives an intelligent analysis of the political outcomes from Putin's failure in Ukraine. He gives two scenarios. One scenario ends with the country completely breaking up due Putin closing the borders leading to economic degradation back to the 19th century. The other ends with the people rising up in revolution after years of deprivation.
> 
> The vid starts at about 3:30 and he talks about the scenarios I listed at around 7 minutes.


this is rather cold hearted, but Ukraine should gather up as many dead russian soldiers as they can, and air drop them into the center of moscow.
let putin explain thousands of dead russian soldiers in body bags all across red square...
they should also make an offer to their p.o.w.s...we will let you go, and get you back into russia, and you tell people there the truth...there are no nazis in power in Ukraine, only dead Ukrainians, and dead russians...and putin made them all that way


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder how these two clowns are feeling these days about Putin, probably unvaxxed and dead from covid by now.
> 
> View attachment 5096893


we can only hope.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2022)

Burn & Crash said:


> I believe as do many others, that Hitler’s rise was due to the mishandling of the terms that ended WWl. Putin’s rise or that of a Putinesque figure seems, in retrospect, like a variant of the same disease.
> 
> Just my opinion for, what it’s worth, but these are my thoughts.
> We should have had a Marshall Plan and had a person like W.E Deming to help rebuild a citizen-led democratic economic stabilization program in Russia after the fall of The Iron Curtain, similar to our efforts in Europe and Japan after WWll. It is no accident that Japan and Germany developed into peaceful and democratic societies. I think it is necessary to allow the Russian people time and help to recover from decades of programming by Putin and his propaganda News Network. But we need to let them find their freedom and help provide their ability to sustain it.
> ...


russia wouldn't have welcomed a lot of westerners trying to tell them how to improve themselves after the fall of the iron curtain...they had a lot of hostility, and there were power struggles for the scraps going on constantly.
Deming was invited by the japanese government, and encouraged by the commander of the allied powers...russia invited no one, and would have welcomed no one from the west


----------



## Burn & Crash (Mar 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> russia wouldn't have welcomed a lot of westerners trying to tell them how to improve themselves after the fall of the iron curtain...they had a lot of hostility, and there were power struggles for the scraps going on constantly.
> Deming was invited by the japanese government, and encouraged by the commander of the allied powers...russia invited no one, and would have welcomed no one from the west


I don't know, as I said it was my opinion but a quick bit of research does not seem to completely support either of our contentions. 
You might tell me after reviewing the data what your opinion is. I am not sure either of us is in any position to know based even on historic data.









Consequences of the Collapse of the Soviet Union


For nearly three decades, the Berlin Wall was a tangible representation of the so-called Iron Curtain and the political divisions in Europe. When Mikhail Gorbachev took control of the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics (USSR) in 1985, he did so with the intention of revamping the country’s...




online.norwich.edu













Russia - Post-Soviet Russia


The U.S.S.R. legally ceased to exist on December 31, 1991. The new state, called the Russian Federation, set off on the road to democracy and a market economy without any clear conception of how to complete such a transformation in the world’s largest country. Like most of the other former...



www.britannica.com


----------



## Burn & Crash (Mar 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> russia wouldn't have welcomed a lot of westerners trying to tell them how to improve themselves after the fall of the iron curtain...they had a lot of hostility, and there were power struggles for the scraps going on constantly.
> Deming was invited by the japanese government, and encouraged by the commander of the allied powers...russia invited no one, and would have welcomed no one from the west


I hesitated to post this with my previous answer, knowing Wiki's are not always accurate, but this was the story I heard and my understanding of how Deming ended up in Japan.

"In 1947, Deming was involved in early planning for the 1951 Japanese Census. The Allied powers were occupying Japan, and he was asked by the United States Department of the Army to assist with the census. He was brought over at the behest of General Douglas MacArthur, who grew frustrated at being unable to complete so much as a phone call without the line going dead due to Japan's shattered postwar economy. While in Japan, his expertise in quality-control techniques, combined with his involvement in Japanese society, brought him an invitation from the Union of Japanese Scientists and Engineers (JUSE).[13] "









W. Edwards Deming - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is rather cold hearted, but Ukraine should gather up as many dead russian soldiers as they can, and air drop them into the center of moscow.
> let putin explain thousands of dead russian soldiers in body bags all across red square...
> they should also make an offer to their p.o.w.s...we will let you go, and get you back into russia, and you tell people there the truth...there are no nazis in power in Ukraine, only dead Ukrainians, and dead russians...and putin made them all that way


The cold heart resides in Putin's chest..


----------



## Burn & Crash (Mar 6, 2022)

This is an interesting aspect I was not aware of in respect to the Russia/Ukraine issue.


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 6, 2022)

chronnie49 said:


> I bet your mother is ashamed you ever came out of her rancid hole.



Aww. Look at it trying so hard.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 6, 2022)

Putin's a pussy. Just like hilter.








As 8 Russian aircraft are shot down, captured troops condemn invasion


Dramatic footage emerged yesterday of the final moments of the helicopter, christened the 'flying tank' by Russian air crews. The stricken Mi-24 plummets to the earth, hitting the ground nose-first.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## The Hippy (Mar 6, 2022)

How about a half a billion dollar price on putin head? $500,000. might bring some crazies out of the wood work. 
I pray daily for a perfectly placed bullet in his child murderer brain.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 6, 2022)

If he wasn't a p**** he wouldn't be so scared of democracy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

chronnie49 said:


> I bet your mother is ashamed you ever came out of her rancid hole.


Putin's is more ashamed.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2022)

The Hippy said:


> How about a half a billion dollar price on putin head? $500,000. might bring some crazies out of the wood work.
> I pray daily for a perfectly placed bullet in his child murderer brain.


Good ole fashioned hippy values


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2022)

Fucking nuclear strong force, it will be the death of us all. Who’s for preemptive nuclear strikes yet? F bullets


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

This is a proxy war and they are often ugly, we will supply the weapons, the Ukrainians the courage, and the Russians the meat for the grinder. The Ukrainians are a liberal democracy and are dying for their country, even the civilians in the cities, what are the Russians dying for? Ukraine wins, Vlad goes, it's that simple, Ukraine wins and Belarus is the next domino to fall. All are Russian speaking and would soon start living the good life with EU aid contingent on reforms. It would be relatively easy to develop both countries, meanwhile the folks in Russia would live like shit. Well now he can just multiply those consequences, the best Russian brains and talent will be streaming to both countries for the better standard of living and opportunity. Vlad fears the EU more than NATO, but now he has reason to fear NATO, or at least their weapons in Ukrainian hands. Now living conditions in the west will be much better than Russia, the Russian people know this because they have experienced it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 6, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Fucking nuclear strong force, it will be the death of us all. Who’s for preemptive nuclear strikes yet? F bullets


Mother Earth can’t catch a break. These asteroids keep missing us.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

A secular Buddhist friend of mine just posted this on Facebook and I figured I'd drop it here for perspective, since it deals in war and that is suffering. Sam was a trial lawyer in California, now retired. Whatever your fate, embrace it, if you suddenly find yourself a soldier in Ukraine, embrace it, this is the here and now, be in it.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Amor Fati
That's a Latin phrase that means "love your fate". It is associated with the Stoics but more so with the philosopher Frederich Nietzsche. It goes past accepting our past. It says embrace our past because it is all we have. It is who we are. There is no "what could have been" only what "is".

I lost my practice at forty-four due to a brain injury and it took me six years, years that would have been my most productive years, just to be able to work again. Then slowly I rebuilt a small practice only to have heart failure and open-heart surgery at sixty to lose it all yet again. That was five years ago. I have spent the last five years in this tiny room slowly recovering. The first two years in bed. Between Covid and diabetes I never expected to leave this room alive.

Now, at this point people might think one of two things. Sam is feeling sorry for himself or poor Sam I should pity him. Both sentiments would be wasted. I am not feeling sorry for myself. I think of all of the people who were caught up in the madness of the Second World War or little Anne Frank with her tender heart dying of typhus in that Nazi camp. How could I? 
Don't pity me either. You may have already suffered your own life's tragedies as bad or worse. Everybody suffers. There are no exceptions. The best we can do is be there for others who are suffering. Amor fati!


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 6, 2022)

Trump mused to donors that we should take our F-22 planes, "put the Chinese flag on them and bomb the shit out" out of Russia. "And then we say, China did it, we didn't do, China did it, and then they start fighting with each other and we sit back and watch." 

Jenius, the dear leader has ended the war if the world will only listen.


----------



## The Hippy (Mar 6, 2022)

I prefer his real name "Pigtin"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

Russian State TV Just Blew Up Putin’s ‘Nazi Ukraine’ Bullsh*t


Russian lawmakers suddenly blab what Putin actually wants in Ukraine—and it has nothing to do with “Nazis.”




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## The Hippy (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Trump mused to donors that we should take our F-22 planes, "put the Chinese flag on them and bomb the shit out" out of Russia. "And then we say, China did it, we didn't do, China did it, and then they start fighting with each other and we sit back and watch."
> 
> Jenius, the dear leader has ended the war if the world will only listen.


How long before we think this is a good idea


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 6, 2022)

The F-22 is a fighter not a bomber but I'm pretty sure the dear leader can fix that with a sharpie.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

The Impossible Suddenly Became Possible


When Russia invaded Ukraine, the West’s assumptions about the world became unsustainable.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2022)

Burn & Crash said:


> I don't know, as I said it was my opinion but a quick bit of research does not seem to completely support either of our contentions.
> You might tell me after reviewing the data what your opinion is. I am not sure either of us is in any position to know based even on historic data.
> 
> 
> ...


Japan was very fortunate that someone like Deming existed and was not only available, but seemed eager to help. a very happy coincidence for Japan, and the rest of the world.
Unfortunately, i'm not aware of anyone of Deming's intellect and expertise either being available, or eager to go to russia. The russians had been a very, very insular country, preferring to financially cripple themselves than do business with the hated capitalistic west. That insulation and paranoia led to the downfall of russia, with Gorbachev trying to restructure the country, but ignoring available western markets. after the collapse in 89 he tried removing governmental price controls, but without foreign investments to shore up the ruble, inflation went wild, and further steps to help only exacerbated the problem. when their economy crashed hard, the Oligarch led mafia stepped in and became the law in many areas. those same oligarchs helped form the current government in russia, where they, and putin become obscenely rich, with the people hovering just above poverty line. They still live at least two steps below where they should be, while the top 1% gets richer and richer...
So, while the west may have had a hand in things, it seems most of russia's problems in the 80s and 90s were caused by poor leadership decisions, just like their current problems are caused by the poor decisions of one man...putin


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is a proxy war and they are often ugly, we will supply the weapons, the Ukrainians the courage, and the Russians the meat for the grinder. The Ukrainians are a liberal democracy and are dying for their country, even the civilians in the cities, what are the Russians dying for? Ukraine wins, Vlad goes, it's that simple, Ukraine wins and Belarus is the next domino to fall. All are Russian speaking and would soon start living the good life with EU aid contingent on reforms. It would be relatively easy to develop both countries, meanwhile the folks in Russia would live like shit. Well now he can just multiply those consequences, the best Russian brains and talent will be streaming to both countries for the better standard of living and opportunity. Vlad fears the EU more than NATO, but now he has reason to fear NATO, or at least their weapons in Ukrainian hands. Now living conditions in the west will be much better than Russia, the Russian people know this because they have experienced it.


you have the definition of the term "proxy war" confused...a proxy war is started by one country, between two (or more) other countries, one of which is fighting in the place of the country that started the war, either willingly, or unwillingly...while the instigator country sits back and risks nothing...
that is not the case here. you regarding Ukraine as the same as NATO, or the same as the EU, does not make them a proxy for that entity...this is just a war, started by one participant, against another participant


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Japan was very fortunate that someone like Deming existed and was not only available, but seemed eager to help. a very happy coincidence for Japan, and the rest of the world.
> Unfortunately, i'm not aware of anyone of Deming's intellect and expertise either being available, or eager to go to russia. The russians had been a very, very insular country, preferring to financially cripple themselves than do business with the hated capitalistic west. That insulation and paranoia led to the downfall of russia, with Gorbachev trying to restructure the country, but ignoring available western markets. after the collapse in 89 he tried removing governmental price controls, but without foreign investments to shore up the ruble, inflation went wild, and further steps to help only exacerbated the problem. when their economy crashed hard, the Oligarch led mafia stepped in and became the law in many areas. those same oligarchs helped form the current government in russia, where they, and putin become obscenely rich, with the people hovering just above poverty line. They still live at least two steps below where they should be, while the top 1% gets richer and richer...
> So, while the west may have had a hand in things, it seems most of russia's problems in the 80s and 90s were caused by poor leadership decisions, just like their current problems are caused by the poor decisions of one man...putin


The best way to reform Russia is to win in Ukraine and then Belarus, these Russian speaking countries can be much more easily reformed by the EU with the promise of eventual membership and they have to reform to become members. Meanwhile with western aid their economies would improve considerably while conditions in Russia went to Hell. Naturally they would attract a lot of Russians wanting to emigrate for the good life and business opportunity. The best and brightest would stampede to Ukraine and Belarus, both Russian speaking countries, they would have to build a wall, not the Russians, they won't be able to afford one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you have the definition of the term "proxy war" confused...a proxy war is started by one country, between two (or more) other countries, one of which is fighting in the place of the country that started the war, either willingly, or unwillingly...while the instigator country sits back and risks nothing...
> that is not the case here. you regarding Ukraine as the same as NATO, or the same as the EU, does not make them a proxy for that entity...this is just a war, started by one participant, against another participant


It's a question of semantics Roger, the point is it will work like a classic proxy war and the rules of engagement will be the same. We supply the arms, training, aid and intelligence, the Ukrainians supply the courage and determination and the Russians supply the meat for the grinder and lot's of money to keep the ball rolling. Our troops don't fight their troops, Ukrainians do, using our weapons. It's been that way through many recent wars, except for the gulf wars and the second Afghanistan war, at least until Vlad started putting bounties on US troops there.


----------



## printer (Mar 6, 2022)

It is not a proxy war when Nato could sit back and say it is not my problem. Nato did not start the war.


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2022)

A proxy war is where neither of the major powers do any actual fighting. All the fighting is done by their proxies.


----------



## printer (Mar 6, 2022)

*German Missiles Headed to Ukraine May Be Obsolete*









Report: German Missiles Headed to Ukraine May Be Obsolete


Many of the 2,700 Strela shoulder-launched missiles shipped to Ukraine from Germany may not be functional, the German magazine Der Spiegel reported Friday.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## The Hippy (Mar 6, 2022)

Hopefully this number grows exponentially.








Trending news: Reward on Vladimir Putin: $ 1 million reward on Vladimir Putin's head, Russian businessman said - both alive or dead will work - Hindustan News Hub


Reward on Vladimir Putin: $ 1 million reward on Vladimir Putin's head, Russian businessman said - both alive or dead will work Hindustan News Hub




hindustannewshub.com


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Japan was very fortunate that someone like Deming existed and was not only available, but seemed eager to help. a very happy coincidence for Japan, and the rest of the world.
> Unfortunately, i'm not aware of anyone of Deming's intellect and expertise either being available, or eager to go to russia. The russians had been a very, very insular country, preferring to financially cripple themselves than do business with the hated capitalistic west. That insulation and paranoia led to the downfall of russia, with Gorbachev trying to restructure the country, but ignoring available western markets. after the collapse in 89 he tried removing governmental price controls, but without foreign investments to shore up the ruble, inflation went wild, and further steps to help only exacerbated the problem. when their economy crashed hard, the Oligarch led mafia stepped in and became the law in many areas. those same oligarchs helped form the current government in russia, where they, and putin become obscenely rich, with the people hovering just above poverty line. They still live at least two steps below where they should be, while the top 1% gets richer and richer...
> So, while the west may have had a hand in things, it seems most of russia's problems in the 80s and 90s were caused by poor leadership decisions, just like their current problems are caused by the poor decisions of one man...putin


My wife (she’s from Eastern Europe bordering Ukraine) thinks that sanctions won’t affect the average Russian as they live off cabbage soup and vodka anyway, hardship is just everyday life for them. It will fuck with Putin’s allies, the ones with property in Londonscow


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

injinji said:


> A proxy war is where neither of the major powers do any actual fighting. All the fighting is done by their proxies.


Vietnam and the first Afghanistan war are considered proxy wars, both sides supplied weapons to highly motivated fighters to kill the other's troops. I guess it must be my definition of a proxy war, cause I've heard the term used for these conflicts by experts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

injinji said:


> A proxy war is where neither of the major powers do any actual fighting. All the fighting is done by their proxies.


OK, semi proxy war!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2022)

This ain’t no proxy war by any definition, it’s phase one of the great Russian chess game.
Here’s how it will go:
Thermobaric ordnance on Kyiv to annihilate the leadership. West will then enforce nfz. Tactical nuke pissing contest then MAD. This is 2 weeks away. Putin is as mad as a bag of frogs. We have fewer options due to our higher moral/ethical position than a psychopath. If we did this to him it would already be full scale nuclear war


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

zeddd said:


> This ain’t no proxy war by any definition, it’s phase one of the great Russian chess game.
> Here’s how it will go:
> Thermobaric ordnance on Kyiv to annihilate the leadership. West will then enforce nfz. Tactical nuke pissing contest then MAD. This is 2 weeks away. Putin is as mad as a bag of frogs. We have fewer options due to our higher moral/ethical position than a psychopath. If we did this to him it would already be full scale nuclear war


Looks like Vlad has been check mated and could kick over the board in anger and frustration. Always leave a cornered rat a way out, is an axiom of war and applicable in this situation. Vlad is in a no win situation, not long ago he had the world by the nuts and the POTUS in his pocket, now he is staring into the abyss. He will be remembered in Russia for his blunders, failures and fucking mother Russia, it must hurt like Hell. Vlad's feelings are important!


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 6, 2022)

Updated March 6, 3:34 p.m. Kyiv's largest children's hospital was hit by a rocket. It is a hospital for children with cancer, and now 150 children have remained in the hospital's shelter. Among them are children who lost their parents after they died in the 11 days of war.

I don’t understand how despicable and vile and ughhhh i don’t have words for this


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

The first victim of war is the truth! When the shooting starts and kids start dying the first to go are spies and they don't fuck around. Or perhaps he could have had enemies, bankers often do! Just someone thinking you are working for the other side can be fatal, rumors fly and there are many itchy fingers, tons of guns and pissed off people who lost family and fortunes.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukrainian peace negotiator shot dead amid claims he was a ‘double agent’*


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Updated March 6, 3:34 p.m. Kyiv's largest children's hospital was hit by a rocket. It is a hospital for children with cancer, and now 150 children have remained in the hospital's shelter. Among them are children who lost their parents after they died in the 11 days of war.
> 
> I don’t understand how despicable and vile and ughhhh i don’t have words for this


He’s a fucking psycho who wants to horrify everyone


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Updated March 6, 3:34 p.m. Kyiv's largest children's hospital was hit by a rocket. It is a hospital for children with cancer, and now 150 children have remained in the hospital's shelter. Among them are children who lost their parents after they died in the 11 days of war.
> 
> I don’t understand how despicable and vile and ughhhh i don’t have words for this


It will kill many more Russians as a result, things like that just piss people off and make them more determined to fight, they are getting the means to do that now, Kyiv is not surrounded.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It will kill many more Russians as a result, things like that just piss people off and make them more determined to fight, they are getting the means to do that now, Kyiv is not surrounded.


Kyiv doesn’t need to be surrounded, it’s not 1945. They will suck the f oxygen out of the city and everything will die. They will kill millions in seconds


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2022)

https://www.iol.co.za/news/world/vladimir-putin-tells-ukraine-to-stop-fighting-amid-new-ceasefire-calls-906534b2-7574-4873-9f1f-10580f7b0c9d


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Updated March 6, 3:34 p.m. Kyiv's largest children's hospital was hit by a rocket. It is a hospital for children with cancer, and now 150 children have remained in the hospital's shelter. Among them are children who lost their parents after they died in the 11 days of war.
> 
> I don’t understand how despicable and vile and ughhhh i don’t have words for this


He has to stand off and pond them with rockets and artillery. His air force can't operate tactically over the city and the Ukrainians still have air defenses for bombers, they have few smart bombs. He does not have the troops to take Kyiv and if the don't surround it and I mean securely, tons of supplies and arms will flow in. Vlad is only using his air force on cities close to eastern and southern border the border. Soon the fight will be taken to the Russians, behind their lines and they will go after their supplies, starving the fronts, that is their weakness and it is about to be exploited by the Ukrainians.

It is horrible to witness, but every atrocity only motivates the Ukrainians to fight harder and us to do more to help. This shit doesn't work and it's been proven repeatedly, today it makes you a war criminal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Kyiv doesn’t need to be surrounded, it’s not 1945. They will suck the f oxygen out of the city and everything will die. They will kill millions in seconds


I guess we will see about that, so will the Ukrainians, because other than their cities, those things will have few military targets in this war and will be as useless in the field as tactical nukes. Great for cities and murdering civilians, but not much else. You are right, this is not WW2, there will be no large concentrations of Ukrainian forces in small areas, there don't need to be with modern anti tank weapons. They are using old Soviet fall out shelters in Kyiv apparently there are a lot and they've been kept up, so we will see how these weapons do I guess.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 6, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Trump mused to donors that we should take our F-22 planes, "put the Chinese flag on them and bomb the shit out" out of Russia. "And then we say, China did it, we didn't do, China did it, and then they start fighting with each other and we sit back and watch."
> 
> Jenius, the dear leader has ended the war if the world will only listen.


He's about 12 years old. Psychologically speaking. Never had to earn an honest days work.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 6, 2022)

All in all what’s happening is beyond evil or a crime, all scenarios are bad, the only good one in my opinion is a bullet in the head of the puțin(meanin less, not sufficient in our language)


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The F-22 is a fighter not a bomber but I'm pretty sure the dear leader can fix that with a sharpie.


It has ground attack capability. It can internally carry a pair of JDAMs. Or B-61s.


----------



## printer (Mar 6, 2022)

*Blinken says Poland sending fighter jets to Ukraine gets a 'green light' from US*
CBS's "Face the Nation" host Margaret Brennan asked Blinken if Poland, a member of NATO, intended to send fighter jets to help Ukraine during an invasion by Russia if they would have the support of the U.S. and whether he was concerned that it would heighten tensions in the region.

"That gets the green light. In fact, we're talking with our Polish friends right now about what we might be able to backfill their needs if in fact they choose to provide these fighter jets to the Ukrainians. What can we do? How can we help to make sure that they get something to backfill the planes that they're handing over to the Ukrainians?" said Blinken, who is currently in Moldova, Ukraine's southeastern neighboring country.

U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations, Linda Thomas-Greenfield, echoed Blinken's remarks while appearing on ABC's "This Week."

"We have been in close consultations with the Polish government, as well as with our other NATO allies on this issue. We have not in any way opposed the Polish government providing these jets to Ukraine and we’re working, as you noted, to see how we can backfill for them," she said.

When asked if U.S. fighter jets might be provided to Poland and other NATO allies, Thomas-Greenfield said those discussions are still ongoing.








Blinken says Poland sending fighter jets to Ukraine gets a ‘green light’ from US


U.S. Secretary of State Antony Blinken said on Sunday that plans for Poland to send a fighter jets to Ukraine have gotten “the green light” from the U.S. and that the Biden ad…




thehill.com


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 6, 2022)

Jets won’t help, Stingers etc are the proper defense, more economical, easy to conceal, easy to use.








Famed Ukrainian fighter pilot 'Grey Wolf' killed over Kyiv


Whether or not the Ghost of Kyiv is real, the Grey Wolf was—and he died a hero of Ukraine. Colonel Oleksandr Oksanchenko, a legendary Ukrainian Su-27




www.sandboxx.us




RIP Colonel Oksanchenko


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

*How is the war in Ukraine going for Russia? | DW News*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Jets won’t help, Stingers etc are the proper defense, more economical, easy to conceal, easy to use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C130 transports are the most valuable of all soon air America/Ukraine will be flying arms deep into the country near the fighting areas. They will fly at low level at night through safe corridors and land on highways and partisans or army units will be waiting. One plane load of an arms "package to a town will make a huge difference. This would include hundreds of assault rifles lot's of ammo, anti tank and AA missiles, plus other weapons and supplies. Soon the Ukrainians will be operating a dozen day and night delivering arms packages all over Ukraine, even in the east and south. There is a NATO transport loaded to the gills landing in neighboring NATO countries every hour and truck convoys going deep into Ukraine are facing little problem so far too.

This looks very bad for Vlad, when the Ukrainians we see bare handed are armed to the fucking teeth with old soviet weapons from NATO stores and they've got plenty, there will be a lot of dead Russians. These weapons can use captured Russian ammo and many older men are veterans who are familiar with these weapons, they are cheap too, the Russians even paid for them!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 6, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Trump mused to donors that we should take our F-22 planes, "put the Chinese flag on them and bomb the shit out" out of Russia. "And then we say, China did it, we didn't do, China did it, and then they start fighting with each other and we sit back and watch."
> 
> Jenius, the dear leader has ended the war if the world will only listen.


Sounds like something DIY would say.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 6, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Updated March 6, 3:34 p.m. Kyiv's largest children's hospital was hit by a rocket. It is a hospital for children with cancer, and now 150 children have remained in the hospital's shelter. Among them are children who lost their parents after they died in the 11 days of war.
> 
> I don’t understand how despicable and vile and ughhhh i don’t have words for this


Russian forces are off the leash. Treating civilians as combatants, using bombs like terrorists and looting wherever they go. People talk about Russian international policy as 19th century. I'd describe this action as 5th century BC. Putin will have to close his borders after this. To keep people in.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Sounds like something DIY would say.


I saw the other day the Russians were still using analog unencrypted radio communications and even amateur radio operators in Europe are fucking with them. Anybody with $40 SDR can listen in and plenty are, it's like an 1890's army up against one from 1920 in a conventional war sense. NATO communications are based on the work of the legendary Gordon Welchman digital encrypted and secure, among other things.

Vlad's army is a Potemkin village with some elite units IMHO.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 6, 2022)

The Vladimir Putin administration warned today that Ukraine's neighbors, especially Romania, would not allow Ukrainian military aircraft to be stationed or used in conflict with Russia. 00:18 Igor Konashenkov, a spokesman for the Russian Defense Ministry, said that states neighboring Ukraine, especially Romania, had allowed some Ukrainian fighter jets to be stationed. Igor Konashenkov referred to Romania and other states bordering Ukraine, but did not mention the latter, according to the Associated Press and the daily Le Monde.

pampam


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> The Vladimir Putin administration warned today that Ukraine's neighbors, especially Romania, would not allow Ukrainian military aircraft to be stationed or used in conflict with Russia. 00:18 Igor Konashenkov, a spokesman for the Russian Defense Ministry, said that states neighboring Ukraine, especially Romania, had allowed some Ukrainian fighter jets to be stationed. Igor Konashenkov referred to Romania and other states bordering Ukraine, but did not mention the latter, according to the Associated Press and the daily Le Monde.
> 
> pampam


Fuck Putin, he will be dead soon, so will we if we don’t stop him


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I saw the other day the Russians were still using analog unencrypted radio communications and even amateur radio operators in Europe are fucking with them. Anybody with $40 SDR can listen in and plenty are, it's like an 1890's army up against one from 1920 in a conventional war sense. NATO communications are based on the work of the legendary Gordon Welchman digital encrypted and secure, among other things.
> 
> Vlad's army is a Potemkin village with some elite units IMHO.


That’s the disinformation channel for the credulous


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 6, 2022)

The mad midget won't stop at Ukraine, next up will be Moldova then Romania.


----------



## printer (Mar 6, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Jets won’t help, Stingers etc are the proper defense, more economical, easy to conceal, easy to use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jets can be used to attack ground forces. Tie up the supply lines.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500553480548892679
it’s starting to become like one black mirror episode putin psychosis edition


----------



## printer (Mar 6, 2022)

*More than 4,300 detained in Russia during anti-war demonstrations*
Authorities detained more than 4,300 people who participated in anti-war demonstrations across Russia, Reuters reported on Sunday. 

An independent protest monitoring group said that 4,366 Russian residents from 56 different cities had been detained, according to the news service, which added that Russia’s interior ministry said about 3,500 protesters had been detained. The ministry reportedly added that more than 5,200 residents participated in the demonstrations. 

"The screws are being fully tightened - essentially we are witnessing military censorship," Maria Kuznetsova, a spokeswoman for the monitoring group, told the news service. 

"We are seeing rather big protests today, even in Siberian cities where we only rarely saw such numbers of arrests."

Multiple videos posted on social media showed thousands of demonstrators chanting "No to war!" and "Shame on you!" toward the Russian government. 

Reuters noted that Russian authorities arrested a similar number of protesters in January, 2021 who demanded the release of Alexei Navalny. The opposition leader was arrested by Russian authorities upon arriving in the nation after he recovered from a nerve agent poisoning attempt. 








More than 4,300 detained in Russia during anti-war demonstrations


Authorities detained more than 4,300 people who participated in anti-war demonstrations across Russia, Reuters reported on Sunday. An independent protest monitoring group said that 4,366 …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

zeddd said:


> That’s the disinformation channel for the credulous


They Russians put out fake frequencies, but others soon corrected it. I'm sure they have encrypted communications, just not much of it apparently.


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=russian+military+radio+hacked


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 6, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> The Vladimir Putin administration warned today that Ukraine's neighbors, especially Romania, would not allow Ukrainian military aircraft to be stationed or used in conflict with Russia. 00:18 Igor Konashenkov, a spokesman for the Russian Defense Ministry, said that states neighboring Ukraine, especially Romania, had allowed some Ukrainian fighter jets to be stationed. Igor Konashenkov referred to Romania and other states bordering Ukraine, but did not mention the latter, according to the Associated Press and the daily Le Monde.
> 
> pampam


Ha, that is great news. 

Fuck Konashenkov. Good for Romania. Russia has bases in Belarus. Ukraine has bases in Romania. That means access to spare parts, trained mechanics, fuel, safe quarters for pilots, everything needed to keep Ukrainian jets in the air. There is nothing Russia can do about it. Soon, more jets will be winging their way from Poland.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> The Vladimir Putin administration warned today that Ukraine's neighbors, especially Romania, would not allow Ukrainian military aircraft to be stationed or used in conflict with Russia. 00:18 Igor Konashenkov, a spokesman for the Russian Defense Ministry, said that states neighboring Ukraine, especially Romania, had allowed some Ukrainian fighter jets to be stationed. Igor Konashenkov referred to Romania and other states bordering Ukraine, but did not mention the latter, according to the Associated Press and the daily Le Monde.
> 
> pampam


Romania is a member of NATO, game over, he might as well threaten Germany or France.


----------



## printer (Mar 6, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500553480548892679
> it’s starting to become like one black mirror episode putin psychosis edition


They have been working on this for some time. There had been talk that it would not be that effective but we will see. They want to have the same controls China has.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 6, 2022)

Republicans are using the upcoming government funding deadline to SUPPORT Putin by BLOCKING aid to Ukraine. The GOP is the party of Putin.


----------



## printer (Mar 6, 2022)

*Desperate Russian Rear-Area Troops Are Armoring Their Vehicles With Wood Logs*

Ukrainian roads have quickly become a killing ground for Russian convoys moving through hostile territory amid a reportedly worsening logistics situation. While losses of heavily armored tanks and armored personnel carriers to anti-tank weapons are piling up, far less fortified vehicles are vulnerable even to small arms fire. Losses of light and unarmored vehicles trying to ferry men and materiel to advancing Russian forces are also increasing. As a result, Russian drivers have gotten creative in fortifying their trucks for the deadly roads leading ever deeper into Ukraine.

Images of Russian KAMAZ trucks appeared Saturday showing logs stacked on the front bumper as additional improvised armor. Crews even managed to retain their distinctive “V” markings seen on Russian vehicles in the sector. Other vehicles use wood boards and junk metal to protect their most vulnerable frontal areas.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500160062354034689
The three vehicles look to be carrying PMP pontoon bridge elements, a valuable logistics asset and one of the Ukrainian forces’ preferred targets alongside fuel trucks. A PMP bridge was likely set up over the Pripyat River in the Belarusian side of the Chernobyl Exclusion Zone in the final days leading up to the war.

The logs themselves appear cut from trees right behind the vehicles and are likely intended to protect the trucks’ radiators from small arms fire. The last thing any Russian vehicle crew wants is to survive an ambush only for the truck to overheat and break down nearby.

This is far from the first instance of Russian troops trying to improve their vehicles’ armor for their invasion of Ukraine. At least one captured T-72 tank had sandbags on its turret in a vain attempt to augment its explosive reactive armor blocks. Russian units have also carried logs onboard as a means to help vehicles escape the suffocating mud long feared by observers as a threat to the Russian military's off-road operations. This is in addition to the cage-like improvised armor that began appearing on Russian tanks before the invasion in an attempt to counter-drone and anti-tank guided-missile attacks. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499043902715748365








Desperate Russian Rear-Area Troops Are Armoring Their Vehicles With Wood Logs


Absent better security, Russian drivers are doing whatever they can to survive Ukrainian ambushes.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

printer said:


> *Desperate Russian Rear-Area Troops Are Armoring Their Vehicles With Wood Logs*
> 
> Ukrainian roads have quickly become a killing ground for Russian convoys moving through hostile territory amid a reportedly worsening logistics situation. While losses of heavily armored tanks and armored personnel carriers to anti-tank weapons are piling up, far less fortified vehicles are vulnerable even to small arms fire. Losses of light and unarmored vehicles trying to ferry men and materiel to advancing Russian forces are also increasing. As a result, Russian drivers have gotten creative in fortifying their trucks for the deadly roads leading ever deeper into Ukraine.
> 
> ...


It's gonna get worse by the day for the Russians as arms pour into partisans in the area. We are supplying lots of soviet era weapons from NATO stores that the locals are familiar with and they can even use captured Russian ammunition, best of all the Russians paid for them! They have identified this strategic weakness of logistics and supply in the Russian rear and are going after it, especially around western and northern Kyiv. Stop the supplies and you stop the attacks on the cities as the Russians run out of shells and missiles at the front. Ukrainians might even attack into Belarus in hit run attacks on supplies at the back of Vlad's line of advance on the capitol. Intelligence is key to this stuff and the Ukrainians are getting plenty from NATO and on the ground.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

Growing defiance on display in Russian-held Ukraine


Ukraine's President Volodymyr Zelensky has urged his compatriots to keep up their resistance against Russian forces, as the invasion enters an 11th day and Putin's forces advance on key Ukrainian cities. Follow here for live news updates. from on the ground in Ukraine.




www.cnn.com





Russian troops are not prepared to slaughter Ukrainian civilians at close quarters, all their killing of civilians has been from a distance using rockets, air power and artillery. Perhaps there might be a reluctance among Russian pilots to bomb civilians, they have a clear picture of the ground and know where they are. On the ground it's even more impersonal, firing rockets and artillery from many miles away on stuff they don't see.

There are still plenty of ways for these folks to get the arms pouring into the country, even in occupied areas
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Growing defiance on display in Russian-held Ukraine*




(Obtained by CNN)


----------



## printer (Mar 6, 2022)

*Pakistan PM hits back at Western push to condemn Russia*
Pakistan's Prime Minister Imran Khan on Sunday blasted world governments who have called on Pakistan to condemn Russia's invasion of Ukraine, insinuating they were treating his country like slaves.

Last week, 22 Islamabad-based diplomats released a joint letter calling on the Pakistani government to join the United Nations' resolution in condemning Russia's attack on Ukraine. Pakistan had abstained from voting on the resolution.

"What do you think of us? Are we your slaves ... that whatever you say, we will do?" Khan said during a political rally, according to Reuters.

"I want to ask the European Union ambassadors: Did you write such a letter to India?" Khan added, noting that Indian had also abstained from the vote.

In their letter, the diplomats, many of whom represent E.U. countries, wrote, "As heads of mission to the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, we urge Pakistan to join us in condemning Russia's actions."

Just days after Russian President Vladimir Putin launched an attack on Ukraine, Khan visited Moscow for a two-day state visit.

"We are friends with Russia, and we are also friends with America; we are friends with China and with Europe; we are not in any camp," Khan said.

The Pakistani leader said he planned on remaining neutral in the conflict and work with those who seek to end the war.








Pakistan PM hits back at Western push to condemn Russia


Pakistan’s Prime Minister Imran Khan on Sunday blasted world governments who have called on Pakistan to condemn Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, insinuating they were treating hi…




thehill.com


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 6, 2022)

a very sad post sovietic snowfall that will go to ukraine because of a polar wind that might drop the temp to -15C


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

Most North Americans have no idea how pissed people can get when the are being invaded, the people of Europe understand this better and empathize. They also realize that the tide has turned and the conventional Russian army need no longer be feared, the legend of the mighty Red army is broken, Germany is rearming and the Russian economy is shattered and will be for a long time. When this is settled most Americans in Europe will go home, Canadians too. China will also think twice before invading Taiwan after seeing the world reaction to this and the possible economic disaster that would result. The Chinese will rape and pillage the Russians and take advantage of their new found weakness.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

printer said:


> *Pakistan PM hits back at Western push to condemn Russia*
> Pakistan's Prime Minister Imran Khan on Sunday blasted world governments who have called on Pakistan to condemn Russia's invasion of Ukraine, insinuating they were treating his country like slaves.
> 
> Last week, 22 Islamabad-based diplomats released a joint letter calling on the Pakistani government to join the United Nations' resolution in condemning Russia's attack on Ukraine. Pakistan had abstained from voting on the resolution.
> ...


He's pissing against the wind, If India comes on side he's fucked!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> View attachment 5097243
> 
> a very sad post sovietic snowfall that will go to ukraine because of a polar wind that might drop the temp to -15C


Bad for the people, but perhaps bad for the Ukrainian army too, frozen ground gets the Russians off the roads, but it won't freeze that much and will add to the mess that keeps them confined on the roads and tied up. When summer comes the partisans will be trained and armed, summer is partisan season and from the arms flowing in it's will be a spectacular one. The Russians better switch from killing women and children to killing Ukrainian fighters soon, those are the ones killing them. Soon there will be IDEs, truck and suicide bombs, asymmetrical warfare works that way everywhere, not just in Muslim countries. Almost all the guns NATO is giving them are former soviet stocks and NATO has many, they can also use captured Russian ammunition and most older men are familiar with them and can train the young pretty quick.

It will get worse for the Russians by the day, these people will NOT be fucked with, liberty has a price and they are willing to pay it.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Bad for the people, but perhaps bad for the Ukrainian army too, frozen ground gets the Russians off the roads, but it won't freeze that much and will add to the mess that keeps them confined on the roads and tied up. When summer comes the partisans will be trained and armed, summer is partisan season and from the arms flowing in it's will be a spectacular one. The Russians better switch from killing women and children to killing Ukrainian fighters soon, those are the ones killing them. Soon there will be IDEs, truck and suicide bombs, asymmetrical warfare works that way everywhere, not just in Muslim countries. Almost all the guns NATO is giving them are former soviet stocks and NATO has many, they can also use captured Russian ammunition and most older men are familiar with them and can train the young pretty quick.
> 
> It will get worse for the Russians by the day, these people will NOT be fucked with, liberty has a price and they are willing to pay it.


I’m honestly starting to lose hope, it’s becoming worse by the day, not even talking about the air because that’s the least problematic thing now, but everything will crash soon…putin’s frustration is increasing so are the attacks


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Bad for the people, but perhaps bad for the Ukrainian army too, frozen ground gets the Russians off the roads, but it won't freeze that much and will add to the mess that keeps them confined on the roads and tied up. When summer comes the partisans will be trained and armed, summer is partisan season and from the arms flowing in it's will be a spectacular one. The Russians better switch from killing women and children to killing Ukrainian fighters soon, those are the ones killing them. Soon there will be IDEs, truck and suicide bombs, asymmetrical warfare works that way everywhere, not just in Muslim countries. Almost all the guns NATO is giving them are former soviet stocks and NATO has many, they can also use captured Russian ammunition and most older men are familiar with them and can train the young pretty quick.
> 
> It will get worse for the Russians by the day, these people will NOT be fucked with, liberty has a price and they are willing to pay it.


And also imagine how is this weather for the people in ucraina, russians are bombing the thermo centrals(again idk how they are called in english) si they can’t heat their houses…meanwhile putin is a fucking coward that uses greenscreen from the confort of his 5 star bunker, it would be so amazing if one of his kids would end him


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I’m honestly starting to lose hope, it’s becoming worse by the day, not even talking about the air because that’s the least problematic thing now, but everything will crash soon…putin’s frustration is increasing so are the attacks


I am hoping that what you describe is the 4am dark bottom of confidence. The Russian capacity to attack is limited. Often increased rates of use are desperate measures, after which there are not enough weapons.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am hoping that what you describe is the 4am dark bottom of confidence. The Russian capacity to attack is limited. Often increased rates of use are desperate measures, after which there are not enough weapons.


Totally, if this war would be limited at what’s happening now i wouldn’t even consider a bad ending, but what makes me dispair like it doesn’t let me sleep is that i feel putin is that kind of guy that would prefer to destroy the entire world ,, Fuck it, i’m putin and you will all see my power” kind , just so that he can’t be questioned and punished and so on


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Totally, if this war would be limited at what’s happening now i wouldn’t even consider a bad ending, but what makes me dispair like it doesn’t let me sleep is that i feel putin is that kind of guy that would prefer to destroy the entire world ,, Fuck it, i’m putin and you will all see my power” kind , just so that he can’t be questioned and punished and so on


If Putin does act on that impulse, Russia as a national entity is done. Cold comfort for Ukraine and its neighbors. Do I remember correctly that you are in Moldova? What is the language: Romanian, Ukrainian, other?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Totally, if this war would be limited at what’s happening now i wouldn’t even consider a bad ending, but what makes me dispair like it doesn’t let me sleep is that i feel putin is that kind of guy that would prefer to destroy the entire world ,, Fuck it, i’m putin and you will all see my power” kind , just so that he can’t be questioned and punished and so on


His future is bleaker than yours and most of the people in the Ukraine, soon they will be armed to the teeth and there is no more KGB, political commissars or even an SS, How can they get Russian conscripts to fire on Ukrainian civilians or massacre them at close quarters when the block the streets? It's one thing to kill them with rockets and artillery from a distance, not so much up front and personal, that takes "talent". NATO wants to shoot down as many of his planes and helicopters as possible and destroy as much equipment on the ground as they can, Vlad can't replace it with a weak economy in collapse. It will be much easier to keep the bear at bay then, cheaper too!


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If Putin does act on that impulse, Russia as a national entity is done. Cold comfort for Ukraine and its neighbors. Do I remember correctly that you are in Moldova? What is the language: Romanian, Ukrainian, other?


I am in romania, but yeah in moldova they are speaking a romanian-like language and russian, it’s a pretty crazy thing with the teritorries here, moldova was before basarabia, named like that by the russian empire, an old and sketchy history from which putin Did not learn a thing


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I am in romania, but yeah im moldova they are speaking a romainian-like language and russian, it’s a pretty crazy thing with the teritorries here, moldova was before basarabia, named like that by the russian empire, an old and sketchy history from which putin Did not learn a thing


We call it Bessarabia


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 6, 2022)

I think the mad midget will soon attack Odesa then move onto Moldova.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 6, 2022)

On June 28, 1940, Romania received an ultimatum from the Soviet Union requesting the evacuation of the Romanian civilian administration and army from the Prut and Dniester territory, known as Bessarabia, and from the northern part of the Bukovina region. If the withdrawal did not take place within the four-day deadline, Romania would be threatened with war. [1] Due to the combined Russian-German pressures coming from Moscow and Berlin, the Romanian administration and army withdrew to avoid war. These events took place in a broader geopolitical context, in which, through the Ribbentrop-Molotov expansionist pact of August 23, 1939, Nazi Germany and the Soviet Union had imperialistically divided the spheres of territorial influence in Eastern Europe, followed by everything. In 1939, World War II began, with Hitler's attack on Poland on September 1, 1939. On September 17, 1939, the Soviet Invasion of Poland took place.

In this manner on the planet will exist only russia, because we are russia and we want everything and everyone otherwise we will start a war against you wewewe


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> On June 28, 1940, Romania received an ultimatum from the Soviet Union requesting the evacuation of the Romanian civilian administration and army from the Prut and Dniester territory, known as Bessarabia, and from the northern part of the Bukovina region. If the withdrawal did not take place within the four-day deadline, Romania would be threatened with war. [1] Due to the combined Russian-German pressures coming from Moscow and Berlin, the Romanian administration and army withdrew to avoid war. These events took place in a broader geopolitical context, in which, through the Ribbentrop-Molotov expansionist pact of August 23, 1939, Nazi Germany and the Soviet Union had imperialistically divided the spheres of territorial influence in Eastern Europe, followed by everything. In 1939, World War II began, with Hitler's attack on Poland on September 1, 1939. On September 17, 1939, the Soviet Invasion of Poland took place.
> 
> In this manner on the planet will exist only russia, because we are russia and we want everything and everyone otherwise we will start a war against you wewewe


My dad was born in Bukovina.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 6, 2022)

And putin has the nerve to call ukrainians nazis when the history is speaking through real events in history


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> My dad was born in Bukovina.


We also have a beer here called Ursus)


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> We also have a beer here called Ursus)


Chernivtsi
It was German, became Romanian, is now Ukraine. 
His mother told stories of leaving a place they had near Kyyiv when she was 13 (born in ‘04). I have such happy memories of her in the apartment in Vienna.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Chernivtsi
> It was German, became Romanian, is now Ukraine.
> His mother told stories of leaving a place they had near Kyyiv when she was 13 (born in ‘04). I have such happy memories of her in the apartment in Vienna.


Yesss, Cernăuți here, it was in many hands, habsburgic, austro-hungary, romania, urss, tomania again, urss, like give them a break


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500602398045315075


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Yesss, Cernăuți here, it was in many hands, habsburgic, austro-hungary, romania, urss, tomania again, urss, like give them a break


I have lived my 60 years in places with no movement of borders. I cannot imagine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500602398045315075


Desperation big time, he can't send his troops into the cities, those who weren't killed would be infected with bad moral, they do not perceive the Ukrainians as enemies, but brothers. They would have to prepare troops with propaganda to even begin, but that would be difficult. This is not going over well with the Russian troops and will be very unpopular at home when the truth is known and it will be.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500602398045315075


The Russians are doing to the Ukrainians what the Germans did to them and the Ukrainians are putting up a heroic struggle like they did in WW2. This realization will not be lost on many in Russia when word spreads of this fiasco and humanitarian crises, they will understand one day why they are pariah's to the world and are living like shit. Kyiv is an important religious and cultural center for all Slavic peoples and especially Russians. One day enough of them will know it was all Vlad's fault and that day might be faster than we think. They might turn on Vlad like a pack of dogs in a month or two.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I have lived my 60 years in places with no movement of borders. I cannot imagine.


The great thing about the EU is borders don't matter as much, people can send their kids across borders to school in their language if required. Business has less headaches and the whole EU is their market, everybody is happy and a lot of border disputes disappear.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 6, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500602398045315075


It makes sense now. I read a report where Putin was sending 1000 mercenaries but the report said they were Russian veterans. A thousand soldiers are just a drop in the bucket compared to the 180,000 he had stationed. Even well trained, it didn't make sense. But now it does. He's sending in people with no ethnic or cultural connections to Ukrainians. People who will not hesitate to slaughter civilians. 

They will be instruments of terror. If there were such a thing as hell, a spot is warmed up for Putin.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 6, 2022)

I’m going to sleep and i hope when i’ll wake up putin’s face will be grey and ukrainians dancing on the streets, this are my prayers in the last 11 days


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

We are hearing a lot about fighter jets and while they are useful, other aircraft like transports are more important too and not much is being said about those and small arms flowing in from NATO stocks of old soviet weapons and they have lot's, nobody will be scouring the arms markets looking for AK47s, NATO has a lot in warehouses.

I believe this will be an infantry fight in Ukraine, not even like WW2, there will be little close air support and tanks and APCs will simply become death traps with anti tank missiles, so armored thrusts will be limited. It will be brutal in the occupied areas with heavily armed partisans attacking Russian supplies and other logistical support. The Russians will have to somehow suppress the local population severely, perhaps round people up and ship them to concentration camps, difficult to do when they are all armed to the fucking teeth!


----------



## printer (Mar 6, 2022)

*US and allies discussing potential for Ukraine government in exile: report *
U.S. officials told CNN on Sunday that discussions have ranged from supporting Ukrainian president Volodymyr Zelensky and his government moving operations to the western city of Lviv, or setting up a government in neighboring Poland if elected leaders are forced to flee.

Previous assessments that Lviv might be relatively safe from Russia aggression due to its strategic location in the west have lost traction as Russia's apparent desire to overtake the entire country comes into focus.

"All the signs are that [Putin] is going to continue," a senior Western intelligence official told CNN. "And I think the scraping the bottom of the barrel in some of these other places is indicative that now they really have to go all in, literally, not just figuratively, to make sure that they can proceed to take the whole country.”

Officials also said that Zelensky, who remains in the capital city of Kyiv, has rejected any conversation other than efforts to boost his country's fight against Russia.

The Ukrainian president has amplified his calls for a no-fly zone in recent days, though President Biden and U.S. lawmakers have resisted such a move, as it would likely mean direct contact with Russian military forces.

The UN’s refugee agency shared on Thursday that more than one million Ukrainian citizens have fled the country since the invasion.

A number of Western countries have moved their diplomatic operations in Ukraine to Lviv, a centuries-old city about 40 miles from the border with Poland.








US and allies discussing potential for Ukraine government in exile: report


The U.S. and their European allies have begun discussions about the potential for Ukraine’s government in exile as Russia’s war on the country intensifies. U.S. officials told CNN o…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Mar 6, 2022)

The Chinese did that with Tienanmen Square. Send in troops that speak the same language and you could have grandmothers talking to them asking them what they are doing to them. When you can not understand the people talking to you it is easier not to sympathies with them.


----------



## printer (Mar 6, 2022)

*Previous wars point to Putin's tactics in Ukraine*








Previous wars point to Putin's tactics in Ukraine


From wars in Chechnya to Syria, Vladimir Putin has overseen military campaigns that have inflicted vast and often indiscriminate damage on civilian infrastructure, raising fears he might repeat the tactics…




www.france24.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

Remember what happened to the Iranians for kidnapping American diplomats for 40 years? Not just the sanctions but the war with Saddam too ( a real proxy war  ), a titanic WW1 style struggle in the desert in the 80's that killed many. Now imagine what is going to happen to Russia for fucking with America and inflicting Trump on everybody! It's got off to a flying start I must say, I hope it doesn't kill everybody, but Vlad fucked up and they are going for his throat. He is going to have unimaginable problems and revolutions in other former Soviet republics, there will be plenty of fires to put out. By starting this horrible war, Vlad opened the door to his empire to the CIA and they are gonna go to fucking town. This situation is every intelligence officers dream and they will dream up a million ways for Vlad to feel the pain. Meanwhile the state department is working overtime on making life for Vlad and in Russia as miserable as they can, while trying to get truth to the Russian people.

There is gonna be a big back to the land movement in Russia, as millions move back to their grand parents farms and take up subsistence farming to survive. The dying rural villages of Russia will spring back to life, as unemployment drives young people back to the land and peasanthood, they will not be happy..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

printer said:


> The Chinese did that with Tienanmen Square. Send in troops that speak the same language and you could have grandmothers talking to them asking them what they are doing to them. When you can not understand the people talking to you it is easier not to sympathies with them.


Stalin did it all the time, it's an old trick with dictators.


----------



## Antidote Man (Mar 6, 2022)

This is how its going to end:

A. The Russians will gather and rally against him forming a coup to take him out of power

or

B. After he holds enough power and has things in place for him in Ukraine, he's going to sneak out of there like the worm he is and promise that although it was necessary for Russia, he won't ever do it again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

printer said:


> *Previous wars point to Putin's tactics in Ukraine*
> From wars in Chechnya to Syria, Vladimir Putin has overseen military campaigns that have inflicted vast and often indiscriminate damage on civilian infrastructure, raising fears he might repeat the tactics in Ukraine, observers say.
> 
> With his latest invasion seen by Western officials as going more slowly than expected, they see him turning increasingly to the use of artillery and missile strikes that, if continued, will lay waste to residential areas.
> ...


The best predictor of future action is past performance, I suspect Putin had something to do with blowing up those apartment buildings as a pretext for war. He might be a spy master, but from this fiasco he sure as shit is no strategist and will pay a heavy price for his many blunders and more mistakes on the way. Planning for a government in exile is wise, but the Russians are going to have one Hell of a fight before those unprepared Russian forces can arrive. NATO commanders know this and have assessed the situation, many believe the Ukrainians can win if we arm, support and resupply them. They sure as shit will have a fight to get them out of western Ukraine and the Carpathian mountains. They will end up losing most of their equipment and the planes they dare to commit, NATO will bleed him white. Vlad can't replace losses with a crippled economy in freefall and it will be that way for a decade or more, NATO is looking at it as a long term investment. After this no one will fear a declawed bear with his fangs removed, even in the small republics he has under his thumb, they will smell the blood in the water too.


----------



## printer (Mar 6, 2022)

*Two of the 'Big Four' accounting firms pulling out of Russia*








Two of the ‘Big Four’ accounting firms pulling out of Russia


KPMG International and PricewaterhouseCoopers, two of the “Big Four” accounting firms, have announced they are pulling out of Russia amid its invasion of Ukraine. Both companies announced on S…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Mar 6, 2022)

*Russian Shops to Limit Food Sales to Counter Black Market*








Russian Shops to Limit Food Sales to Counter Black Market - The Moscow Times


Retailers in Russia will limit sales of essential foodstuffs to limit black market speculation and ensure affordability, the government said Sunday, as sanctions imposed over Moscow's military incursion into Ukraine began to bite. The trade and industry ministry over the weekend said there had...




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

Soon many in Russia will be finding this out, but before then many Ukrainians will.


----------



## printer (Mar 6, 2022)

*Fitch, Moody’s Slash Russia’s Sovereign Debt to Junk*
URL unfurl="true"]https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2022/03/03/fitch-moodys-slash-russias-sovereign-debt-to-junk-a76733[/URL]


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2022)

printer said:


> *Previous wars point to Putin's tactics in Ukraine*
> From wars in Chechnya to Syria, Vladimir Putin has overseen military campaigns that have inflicted vast and often indiscriminate damage on civilian infrastructure, raising fears he might repeat the tactics in Ukraine, observers say.
> 
> With his latest invasion seen by Western officials as going more slowly than expected, they see him turning increasingly to the use of artillery and missile strikes that, if continued, will lay waste to residential areas.
> ...


i don't think his nomination came as any kind of surprise, i think he had deep, dark, sticky dirt on Yeltsin, and forced his retirement.
he was a god in East Germany, with the power of life and death, and he enjoyed it immensely. when the wall fell, his bubble popped, and he's been trying to recapture it ever since.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> This is how its going to end:
> 
> A. The Russians will gather and rally against him forming a coup to take him out of power
> 
> ...


i don't understand what you mean by B, sneak out of where? he can't sneak out of Ukraine, anything he does there will be undone the minute he turns his back..


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 6, 2022)

Russia is preparing to disconnect from the global internet, limiting access to information for the Russian people.


----------



## printer (Mar 6, 2022)

*Foreign Ministry spokesman Tryapkin: the crisis in Ukraine will lead to new relations between Russia, the EU and the US*
*MOSCOW, March 7 - RIA Novosti. *The result of the current events around Ukraine will be a new quality of Russia's relations with Europe, the United States and NATO as a whole, Oleg Tyapkin, director of the third European Department of the Foreign Ministry, said in an interview with RIA Novosti.

Russia launched a military operation in Ukraine on February 24. Russian President Vladimir Putin called its goal "the protection of people who have been subjected to bullying and genocide by the Kiev regime for eight years." For this, according to him, it is planned to carry out "demilitarization and denazification of Ukraine", to bring to justice all war criminals responsible for "bloody crimes against civilians" in Donbass .

According to the Ministry of Defense, the Armed Forces strike only at the military infrastructure and Ukrainian troops, nothing threatens the civilian population. With the support of the Russian military, the DPR and LPR groups are developing an offensive . There is no question of the occupation of Ukraine, Putin stressed.








В МИД рассказали, как кризис на Украине отразится на отношениях с ЕС и США


Итогом нынешних событий вокруг Украины станет новое качество отношений России с Европой, США и НАТО в целом, заявил в интервью РИА Новости директор третьего... РИА Новости, 07.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





A shot at the wealthy not to bite the hand that feeds them?

*Putin signed a law on the recovery of "illegal" funds of officials in banks *  
Russian President Vladimir Putin signed a law allowing the state to recover officials' money from bank accounts through the courts if the amount received exceeds the official income for the last three years, and the legality of receiving funds has not been confirmed. The corresponding document is published on the official portal of legal information.

The current legislation allows real estate, vehicles, securities and stakes in organizations to be turned into income for the Russian Federation , if the legality of receiving the corresponding funds has not been proven by civil servants subject to control over the correspondence of expenses to their income.

The adopted law extends this practice to the funds received on the accounts of such persons in banks, if their amount exceeds the total income for the reporting period and the two years preceding it, and in respect of them reliable information is not provided confirming the legality of receiving these funds.

According to the law, the Prosecutor General of Russia or prosecutors subordinate to him will check the accuracy of the information, and if violations are found, they will apply to the court for the recovery of the appropriate amount to the state if it exceeds ten thousand rubles.

The Prosecutor General and prosecutors subordinate to him will also be able to send requests to identify sources of dubious income of relevant officials not only to banks, paying agents, the Federal Tax Service, but also to operators that issue or deal with digital financial assets. Since a new instrument has appeared, it must also be declared and income on it must also be indicated, Anatoly Aksakov , head of the State Duma committee on the financial market, explained earlier . 








Путин подписал закон о взыскании "незаконных" средств чиновников в банках


Президент России Владимир Путин подписал закон, позволяющий государству через суд взыскивать деньги чиновников с банковских счетов, если сумма поступления... РИА Новости, 07.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Mar 6, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Russia is preparing to disconnect from the global internet, limiting access to information for the Russian people.


*Russia has been preparing to have its internet cut off*








Russia has been preparing to have its internet cut off


The US is considering cyberattacks on Russia, as punishment for its invasion of Ukraine. Sanctions experts even talk about cutting Russia's internet off. But Russia has been preparing for this for years.




qz.com


----------



## Antidote Man (Mar 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't understand what you mean by B, sneak out of where? he can't sneak out of Ukraine, anything he does there will be undone the minute he turns his back..


i don't know how its going misunderstood. my implication is that he will back off at Ukraine once its under his control, and not go to war with the rest of the world, trying to convince the west that his infiltration mission is complete, pulling his forces out and saying that he wont do anything like this again..

just my guess..


----------



## printer (Mar 6, 2022)

*Russia-Ukraine war: Turkey says Moscow cancelled Black Sea passage bid upon its request *


https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/russia-ukraine-war-turkey-black-sea-passage-cancelled


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

If Vlad wants to cut it off fine, Ukraine does too. There's nothing but, malware, spyware, viruses, ransomware and scams coming out of the place. It will do a lot to clean up the internet too. Fine with me.









Ukraine's Plea to Unplug Russia From the Internet Is Denied


“Such a change in the process would have devastating and permanent effects on the trust and utility of this global system,” ICANN says




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## printer (Mar 6, 2022)

*Russia-Ukraine war: Turkey's Bayraktar TB2 drones proving effective against Russian forces *


https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/russia-ukraine-war-turkey-drones-effective-deadly


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia-Ukraine war: Turkey's Bayraktar TB2 drones proving effective against Russian forces *
> Despite worries over their capability against the Russian military, Turkey's armed drones appear dangerous and resilient when deployed by Ukraine
> Turkey’s Bayraktar TB2 combat drones have become famous in recent years, appearing to play decisive roles in various conflicts. But many experts questioned how effective the Bayraktars would truly be against a serious military power.
> 
> ...


The Americans also have similar cheap drones and better ones too, America has a lot of different kinds of drones and many are satellite controlled and unjamable. It the drone does lose signal it just continues on it's pre planned mission and returns home, or just returns home using GPS. It sees at night and with a diesel running near by is quiet and probably has a low radar profile too.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Bayraktar TB2 that inflict Heavy Damage on Russian Ground Forces*





Video description: The Bayraktar Tactical Block 2 is a medium-altitude long-endurance unmanned aerial vehicle manufactured by the Turkish company Baykar Defence, It can be used for reconnaissance, surveillance and ground attack. It was adopted by the Turkish military in 2014.
The drone is powered by a single Rotax 912 engine which develops 105 horse power. With this power it ensures a maximum speed of over 220 km/hr, a maximum communication range of 300 km and having a service ceiling of 8.2 km. This drone can stay in the air for as long as 27 hours. The maximum payload of the Bayraktar TB2 is 150 kg. It is capable of carrying four MAM-C or MAM-L missiles. These missiles were developed specifically for UAVs and light attack aircraft with low payload capacity. These missiles use laser guidance and may engage either stationary or moving targets. The MAM-C has a high explosive warhead, while the MAM-L has a thermobaric warhead. Unit cost of the Bayraktar TB2 is only around 1-2 Million US dollars.


----------



## printer (Mar 6, 2022)

*Russia-Ukraine war: The real prize is cutting Germany off from China's Eurasia plan*


https://www.middleeasteye.net/opinion/russia-ukraine-war-germany-china-prize-eurasia-plan-cut-off


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

*Brennan: "[Putin] Is Drunk On Power, He Is Unstable At This Point..."*





Former CIA Director John Brennan talks with Jonathan Capehart about how the Kremlin is faring in its invasion and the potential nuclear fallout faced by Ukraine -- and the world -- as Russian forces seize control of two nuclear plants and advance on a third.


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 6, 2022)

My kid is taking me to this band and Slipknot with her buddies in April. Hope they make it here safe.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> i don't know how its going misunderstood. my implication is that he will back off at Ukraine once its under his control, and not go to war with the rest of the world, trying to convince the west that his infiltration mission is complete, pulling his forces out and saying that he wont do anything like this again..
> 
> just my guess..


not going to happen that way...we won't drop sanctions till they gtfo of Ukraine. they will continue to be financial pariahs, no one will do business with them, and they can only do business with a few countries...eventually the russian will revolt, they've done it before, more than once
https://www.history.com/topics/russia/russian-revolution
it may take a few years to happen, but they do have a history of revolt


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

They are gonna make some sales after this shit, things like this and Javelins have changed the face of land warfare. Tanks are like battleships with the arrival of airpower, they severely limited their mobility and utility, so did mines. Infantry can deal with tanks and it stops Blitzkrieg style attacks, makes break throughs and envelopments by armor difficult. Troops have to dismount from APCs and protect the tanks, things slow down to a walking pace at best, in cities it's even worse for the attackers. They also have a ton of soviet RPGs too.
An ad from SAAB and Bofors, sales will go through the roof.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*NLAW Anti Tank Weapon*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

*Jake Tapper says 20 years of US appeasement paved the way for Putin's invasion*





CNN's Jake Tapper argues that two decades of stern warnings and misplaced optimism in the US paved the way for Russian President Vladimir Putin to invade Ukraine.


----------



## printer (Mar 6, 2022)

*Russia Breaks Second Ceasefire Agreement As 200,000 Ukrainians Try To Evacuate Mariupol*
A second attempt to evacuate Ukrainian citizens from the port city of Mariupol collapsed Sunday morning along with a temporary ceasefire agreement with Russia. 

While approximately 200,000 people were assured a safe route out of Mariupol during a 10 a.m. to 9 p.m. local ceasefire, Ukrainian officials said "shelling intensified" as soon as the evacuations began. Russian President Vladimir Putin, who's recent behavior has concerned many world leaders, once again placed the blame on Ukrainian leaders and said he won't halt the violent invasion until Kyiv stopped fighting. Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy has remained defiant, urging his people to take to the streets and keep fighting back against Russian invaders. “It is a special kind of heroism — to protest when your city is occupied,” he said. According to the United Nations, more than 1.5 million Ukrainians have been forced to leave their homes as Russian forces continue to target missile attacks on civilian areas.









Russia Breaks Second Ceasefire Agreement As 200,000 Ukrainians Try To Evacuate Mariupol


See multiple perspectives from Insider, New York Post (News), and Reuters at AllSides.com.




www.allsides.com


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500623051800649735


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

This was from a couple of days ago, there has been more done since then. How many of his vast army can he actually send to Ukraine? Ukraine will soon have a million men under arms plus partisans, women will be trained on truck mounted aa missiles in Poland etc. I think a lot of the shit that Russia is pouring into Ukraine is useless for this conflict and all these forces will need to be feed and supplied. How long will it take him to concentrate enough force? He has 95% of the massed forces inside the country after 11 days of all out war and no strategic reserves in the country yet, much less an invasion force.

He might cut off the internet, but every soldier that goes home will have a tale to tell and many will go home in body bags or will be buried in Ukraine in mass graves.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Who has sent weapons to Ukraine?*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

Every abled bodied man in Ukraine over 18 has been drafted or volunteered, a country of 45 million souls, at least 10 million men fit for military service, 5 million could be very good combat troops, the population and volunteers will provide most of the logistical support. NATO probably has millions of soviet AK47s in warehouses and in use for Warsaw pact countries who are now NATO members stored in warehouses. They can use captured Russian ammunition too, many in Ukraine are familiar with them and best of all the Russians made and paid for them, though they are still made in eastern European countries.

It is an amazing coincidence that millions of assault weapons and their ammunition would be so quickly and closely available to quickly equip millions of men. Warsaw pact armies were mass conscript armies, so there are plenty of guns. We are hearing a lot about the new shiny weapons that NATO is providing and fighter planes, which are important, but these arms and the many thousands of RPGs NATO happened to have on hand will be the work horses of this war. Imagine trying to procure a million guns, you would have to scour the arms markets of the world and pay a fortune, these weapons will most likely be free. It's one of the reasons why I think the Ukrainians can hold their country. It will be a race, arms are one thing, organization and training are another, the more time the better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

Ukraine is getting ready to ditch the AK-47


After USSR broke up, Ukraine and other former republics had a huge stash of Soviet small arms, including AK-47s.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 6, 2022)

Thought Turkey was on board?


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2022)

Turkey has been on pariah status for a while now... I was amazed you got the cooperation you have until now from him...
I'm sure he sees it as an opportunity to lighten the blight against his name.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Thought Turkey was on board?
> View attachment 5097368


Could be anything, I'm sure the CIA knows about it, the main thing is Turkey just delivered more highly effective drones to Ukraine with more to come.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

Ukrainians still have TV in most places, though few are probably watching, local news coverage must be intense in Europe, especially in eastern Europe, they must be getting a lot more of this kind of thing. 

I wonder if Vlad is seeing any of the western news coverage? He has satellite TV, if they didn't cut his contract and access! Stalin used to listen to the BBC Russian language news religiously, it's where he got his info on the world, he trusted them!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*You betray me': Ukrainian's message to former Russian friends*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

ANC said:


> Turkey has been on pariah status for a while now... I was amazed you got the cooperation you have until now from him...
> I'm sure he sees it as an opportunity to lighten the blight against his name.


The heat is off him for now, he sees opportunity in this, Turkey is on the ropes financially and he has a canal project to the black sea on the go. Others might be interested in this project now as it increases access to the Black sea, even for warships in wartime, since it isn't covered by treaty. Large American warships could have access to the Black sea with this sucker, even aircraft carriers and would pay large fees to do it too! Something for after Ukraine is liberated and perhaps some other places close by too. Many NATO counties border on the Black sea as well.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Turkey’s Plans for a $20BN Istanbul Canal*


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Mar 7, 2022)

I get the feeling, in movie terms, we're about 45 minutes from the end of 'Don't look up'

fyi:
Many countries in this war, have allied down the same lines as WW2. 
And remember, Soviet Russia was allied with Nazis Germany at the start of WW2. 
They invaded Poland with the Nazis' and committed atrocities there with them. The Soviets, only became neutral (strong words for Stalin's plan) after Britain declared war on Germany. 

This dirty secret has been covered up by Russia (to later generations of Russians). Instead, framing a narrative where Russia won WW2 (with no help from any of the bumbling West).
Funny enough, even in the Western education system, this historic fact had been purposely cut/censored ..by teachers and school system governors, who ally their beliefs with communist/marxist/socialist ideologies. 
Its a big problem in schools especially today (as the same types of teacher radicalise students too). 
Only recently, has government started to look into this issue and do arrests and firings. Decades after they should have been checking for this.

Interesting to note how much this new war connects to WW2. 
While Italy and Japan have changed (and moved on from nationalism etc etc).
Many of the other countries, allied with Nazis Germany, didn't. 
And even absorbed (through escaped Nazis') Nationalism, socialism, ideologies from the Nazis they let live in their countries after WW2 (until today). 

Also, these Nazis (who can be found living in populations of over 100,000 these days) also seeded these countries with anti-western hate. Based on hate towards European empire history (while ignoring the abuses of the empires in the rest of the world - throughout history). 
And a hate for the western banking system (i.e. the modern take on 'the jew'). 

These places, include South America! Remember I mentioned there are populations of over 100,000 Nazis (living in some countries today). 
Did I also mention these Nazis, never accepted they lost WW2? (and have been working since WW2 to change things)
Other countries that remained allied included places in North Africa, the Middle East and areas in Asia. 
Did anyone notice the anti-Semitism in the Middle East over the last 60 years? (as an example), It was effected heavily by Nazisum during (and especially, after) WW2. 
Heck, the president of Palestine speaks exactly like Adolf Hitler every day (and always has). 
Notice how some (in the West) have supported Palestine without even seeing the leader or knowing about this hate? What medias would allow that, I wonder?

Also, has the media mentioned the way countries are allying? 
Or, ever mentioned a long established form of Nazisum. Aimed at vilifying Western history/populations? 
There have always been many forms of Nasisum not just 'one'. Or, have some media (and some schools) supported it ..in a round about way.

Oh well, Don't look up!
Anyone worried about missile defence, remember during Star Wars they created things like Exoatmospheric Kill Vehicles! 
Check some footage out (well over 30 years old now) - 



And these vehicles, move much faster ..in zero G. And have evolved further.

Did I mention all the Plasma based technologies, hidden from the public since WW2 ('foo fighters' were the first secret tech - early stealth/radar blocking). These modern plasma techs include 3d holograms ('counter counter' measures), lasers (far beyond what you think), flying plasma orbs (which effect people exactly like natural Earthlights do - i.e. cause profound hallucinations when close). Biological weapons, that cause your perception of reality to alter.
Oh and TicTaks ..we have TicTaks (*lol*)

Oh well, a rant of random information. All correct and historically accurate.
"Don't look up!"


As for little old me, with a family that spent the whole Cold War fighting to win (and served in leaderships).
I quit working (like the rest of my family). Locked my money away (as people did before WW2 to protect it)
Now spending my days chilling in nature (away from the concrete) ..while learning a Guitar finger style version of Skeeter Davis's haunting classic 'The End of the World'. 





All fun aside;
Lets just hope, before things go too far, leaders/military back away from the edge. And hope, our leaders never believe they are safe in their extinction level event bases (the ones that replaced the old nuclear bunkers, in secret). Because that might make them trigger happy.

However, even if things cool down, the next conflict (after this) ..isn't far off.
I will no longer support a system of governance that causes this. 
Its time for the people to enjoy life, with a good slice of ♬kay sera sera♬
"Don't look up!"

Rant finally over 
And, Peace to my fellow humans


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 7, 2022)

Puff_Dragon said:


> ........Funny enough, even in the Western education system, this historic fact had been purposely cut/censored ..by teachers and school system governors, who ally their beliefs with communist/marxist/socialist ideologies.
> Its a big problem in schools especially today (as the same types of teacher radicalise students too)........


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

The US is pulling back from global free trade and will do it on a more regional basis going forward. What does that mean, the US military will not be the worlds police anymore and guarantee safe global trade routes. The US has pulled most of it's military out of the middle east since leaving Afghanistan so the area is a powder keg waiting for some old tribal grudge to light the fuse. The US's European troop levels are very low so the EU better start arming itself which they are. The US fleet is now more in southeast Asia to stop China from taking over the region. Demography of human populations is driving all this, aging and low birth rates. It looks like the party is over and nobody can afford to pick up the bill anymore. It looks pretty bleak for areas on the map that have aging populations and not many young people and that don't have the natural resources to take care of themselves. The next ten years may be the stuff of nightmares when you look at what human beings are capable of doing to each other.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

Saudi Arabia and Iran are bitter religious enemies that have been kept apart by the US military. Even with prosperity from all the oil revenue they couldn't get past their hatred for each other. They have both used their oil money to fight proxy wars against each other and their neighbors by creating and funding groups like Al-Qaeda,Hezbollah and ISIS to name a few. Without a referee I don't see the region being stable for long.


----------



## Paul Drake (Mar 7, 2022)

Puff_Dragon said:


> I get the feeling, in movie terms, we're about 45 minutes from the end of 'Don't look up'
> 
> fyi:
> Many countries in this war, have allied down the same lines as WW2.
> ...


Tl;dnr history lesson que sera sera


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2022)

I find it hard to belive there are still real Nazi's and I have been raised on the wrong side of apartheid South Africa.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

ANC said:


> I find it hard to belive there are still real Nazi's and I have been raised on the wrong side of apartheid South Africa.



Might want to look at these fascist russians, looking a little nazi like.










Explained: What Does The "Z" Symbol On Russian Military Vehicles Mean


Russia's invasion of Ukraine, now in its twelfth day, has seen more than 1.5 million people flee the country.




www.ndtv.com


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Might want to look at these fascist russians, looking a little nazi like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh for sure, the actions of the Russians are what Hitler did but on steroids, it would seem.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

Puff_Dragon said:


> Did I mention all the Plasma based technologies, hidden from the public since WW2 ('foo fighters' were the first secret tech - early stealth/radar blocking). These modern plasma techs include 3d holograms ('counter counter' measures), lasers (far beyond what you think), flying plasma orbs (which effect people exactly like natural Earthlights do - i.e. cause profound hallucinations when close). Biological weapons, that cause your perception of reality to alter.
> Oh and TicTaks ..we have TicTaks (*lol*)
> 
> Oh well, a rant of random information. All correct and historically accurate.


if it's all hidden from the public, how did you come by the information?...you started off questionably and quickly dissolved into Qanon territory.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

The US has been busy bring home vital industries and building new infrastructure, steel mills, microchip fabs you name it, some will even be coming online this year.


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if it's all hidden from the public, how did you come by the information?...you started off questionably and quickly dissolved into Qanon territory.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

there has been something bothering me for a while now..
i understand why everyone is upset over putin's actions...but why isn't everyone upset over whats going on in Syria? in Yemen?
what about what the Israelis have been doing to the Palestinians for decades?
this phrase has been used multiple times in this thread "white christians with guns and guts"....
why are the Ukrainians worth fighting for, but not the Yemenis, the Syrians, or the Palestinians?

https://www.middleeasteye.net/opinion/russia-ukraine-war-media-bias-west-blatant-racism

the media isn't even aware of the blatantly racist way they report on a lot of issues
https://theconversation.com/refugees-reporting-and-the-far-right-how-the-ukraine-crisis-reveals-brutal-everyday-racism-in-europe-and-beyond-178410

https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/02/opinions/ukraine-war-racist-stereotypes-joseph/index.html

i'm still all for supporting the Ukrainians, and kicking putin's ass, but maybe the world could muster more than a shrug when its brown people or non christians getting slaughtered, and not white christians?


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The US has been busy bring home vital industries and building new infrastructure, steel mills, microchip fabs you name it, some will even be coming online this year.


But Americans are spoiled by cheap imports. So are most consumers around the world. Automation will continue. Those COVID convoys will be replaced by robot drivers. The new dog food plant down the road will open this year. Super automation. ~350 employees when finished. Very few fork lift drivers etc. I'm not sure where everyone is going to work in the future.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there has been something bothering me for a while now..
> i understand why everyone is upset over putin's actions...but why isn't everyone upset over whats going on in Syria? in Yemen?
> what about what the Israelis have been doing to the Palestinians for decades?
> this phrase has been used multiple times in this thread "white christians with guns and guts"....
> ...


invaders must die


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there has been something bothering me for a while now..
> i understand why everyone is upset over putin's actions...but why isn't everyone upset over whats going on in Syria? in Yemen?
> what about what the Israelis have been doing to the Palestinians for decades?
> this phrase has been used multiple times in this thread "white christians with guns and guts"....
> ...



Because they have nothing of value the world wants, human beings are the worst.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> But Americans are spoiled by cheap imports. So are most consumers around the world. Automation will continue. Those COVID convoys will be replaced by robot drivers. The new dog food plant down the road will open this year. Super automation. ~350 employees when finished. Very few fork lift drivers etc. I'm not sure where everyone is going to work in the future.



They have done the math and bringing industry home works now with automation and technology and will be cheaper than third world hand labor and transport costs, even the textile industry will work with automation and tech. I think that's why there is new talk of universal basic income, you have to keep the population housed and fed or they will revolt.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

Mexico has a young workforce that will do some of the manufacturing and buy US products, we have a new trade agreement with them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> But Americans are spoiled by cheap imports. So are most consumers around the world. Automation will continue. Those COVID convoys will be replaced by robot drivers. The new dog food plant down the road will open this year. Super automation. ~350 employees when finished. Very few fork lift drivers etc. I'm not sure where everyone is going to work in the future.


although there is a trend in a lot of countries of negative population growth, some other countries have expanding populations. most of the shrinking countries are in EU, while most of the expanding countries are in Africa. while the worlds population is still growing, the growth rate has decreased dramatically, and experts say that after hitting a peak of 9.8 billion, it should stabilize around 8 billion by 2100...so the current population is about what it's going to be for a while, after a few fluctuations.
if automation grows, which it almost certainly will, i see a lot more people going into tech jobs to service the automation, a lot more people being involved in agriculture, the arts, running their own retail businesses...and a lot of unemployed people...


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 7, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> But Americans are spoiled by cheap imports. So are most consumers around the world. Automation will continue. Those COVID convoys will be replaced by robot drivers. The new dog food plant down the road will open this year. Super automation. ~350 employees when finished. Very few fork lift drivers etc. I'm not sure where everyone is going to work in the future.


If we are producing everything we need, why do we need everyone to work the way we have been in the past?

I think something like a 2 days on 5 days off system would be really worthwhile where people are earning enough to live off of. Still leave people room to work more if they really want to elevate their standard of living. And we would drive far less, which helps get us off oil.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there has been something bothering me for a while now..
> i understand why everyone is upset over putin's actions...but why isn't everyone upset over whats going on in Syria? in Yemen?
> what about what the Israelis have been doing to the Palestinians for decades?
> this phrase has been used multiple times in this thread "white christians with guns and guts"....
> ...


I really think we need to deal with the Saudi's soon. They are attacking our democracy as much as any other nation has been.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

zeddd said:


> invaders must die


so russians, Israelis, Saudi Arabians, and Syrian Al-Assad supporters must all die?
seems a little heavy handed....


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

I've seen estimates on population and they are more dire, like China losing half it's population by 2050.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

The US and the world are in for huge changes and the current standard of living is not sustainable. Didn't anyone notice things like the tiny home movement or van life, there are lots of examples of what's coming, just turn on cable tv.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> They have done the math and bringing industry home works now with automation and technology and will be cheaper than third world hand labor and transport costs, even the textile industry will work with automation and tech. I think that's why there is new talk of universal basic income, you have to keep the population housed and fed or they will revolt.


it depends on how they implement the idea. If we remain a capitalistic society, those that can't or won't earn extra income will become the new poor, living above subsistence, but still looked down upon by those who can and do earn extra income.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

They are trying to make living in your van look fun and adventurous but it's still living in a van or tiny house, half a mobile home.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I've seen estimates on population and they are more dire, like China losing half it's population by 2050.


China has 1.4 billion people...half of them are going to die and not be replaced in the next 30 years?
i just do not see that happening...outside of plague, major disaster, or major war.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 7, 2022)

The Hippy said:


> How about a half a billion dollar price on putin head? $500,000. might bring some crazies out of the wood work.
> I pray daily for a perfectly placed bullet in his child murderer brain.


Half a billion or half a million? Split the difference?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

Famine is coming soon, china warned it's population last year to stock up on food, they can't keep the lights on,they have rolling blackouts from coal shortages.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

China's largest open pit coal mine is also the worlds largest and it is almost empty, if they lost coal imports they would have to shut down their industry.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

right now about 10 million a year die in China, from all causes. that number would have to almost double, starting today, for China's population to drop by half in 30 years...with a 0 repopulation rate...so yeah, not very likely


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

Energy shortages and the rising cost of it will shut down heavy industry around the globe, if you don't have domestic energy resources you're screwed. Turkey is on the verge of collapse because they can't pay for the natural gas imports to fuel their industry. It's looking like oil will go to $200 a barrel or more,poor countries can't afford it any more.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I really think we need to deal with the Saudi's soon. They are attacking our democracy as much as any other nation has been.


With the US out of the middle east they will focus on their local hatreds, more than likely things will escalate with Iran. It's the same with the Taliban,with us gone they will turn on their neighbors, it's how the human race works.


----------



## printer (Mar 7, 2022)

*Ukraine: Moscow's humanitarian corridors to Russia, Belarus 'unacceptable'*








Ukraine: Moscow’s humanitarian corridors to Russia, Belarus ‘unacceptable’


Moscow on Monday announced new humanitarian corridors for civilians to flee from Ukraine to neighboring Russia and Belarus, a proposal that Kyiv is labeling as “unacceptable.”The majority of the ro…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Mar 7, 2022)

*Russian representatives skip UN court hearing on Ukraine*








Russian representatives skip UN court hearing on Ukraine


Russian representatives on Monday skipped a hearing at the United Nations’ top court that focused on allegations of genocide in Ukraine that Russian President Vladimir Putin used as a pretext …




thehill.com





Putin does not give a F***. Probably sees the end of the cold war as a bad thing. Better to have Russia a fortress with government controlling the population than being tainted by the West.


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## printer (Mar 7, 2022)

*Blinken: NATO looking at more permanent troop deployments in Baltic region*








Blinken: NATO looking at more permanent troop deployments in Baltic region


Secretary of State Antony Blinken on Monday said NATO is looking at more permanent troop deployments in the Baltic region as Russia continues its invasion of Ukraine.Asked if the U.S. will send tro…




thehill.com


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 7, 2022)

40% of nothing is still nothing





Russian Ruble - 2022 Data - 1996-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Quote - Chart


The Russian ruble weakened to approach 70 per USD in December, the lowest since late April and paring gains for the currency this year, as lower export demand amid a declining economy pushed against strict capital controls in place to support the currency. In addition to the G7’s price cap...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


>


Any reasonable mind knew iraq didnt have wmd’s. It was about that mosaic of bush on the floor of the baghdad hilton.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

Yeah I knew they were lying, remember how they said Saddam had mobile germ warfare labs, yeah sure they have trucks driving around the desert making bio weapons, that was a whopper.


----------



## printer (Mar 7, 2022)

*China praises ties to Russia, sending aid to Ukraine*








China praises ties to Russia, sending aid to Ukraine


China’s foreign minister on Monday referred to Russia as Beijing’s “most important strategic partner” despite growing casualties amid Russia’s invasion of Ukraine. Wang Yi specific…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

printer said:


> *China praises ties to Russia, sending aid to Ukraine*
> China’s foreign minister on Monday referred to Russia as Beijing's “most important strategic partner” despite growing casualties amid Russia's invasion of Ukraine.
> 
> Wang Yi specifically referred to China's ties with Russia as “one of the most crucial bilateral relationships in the world,” The Associated Press reported.
> ...


China we can deal with, do "business", Vlad is another matter, with him we will do another kind of "business", since the regular kind doesn't work.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

Perhaps NATO troops could be used for humanitarian purposes, to guarantee safe corridors for humanitarian evacuation. Perhaps the threat of it would be enough?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukraine: Moscow's humanitarian corridors to Russia, Belarus 'unacceptable'*
> Moscow on Monday announced new humanitarian corridors for civilians to flee from Ukraine to neighboring Russia and Belarus, a proposal that Kyiv is labeling as “unacceptable.”
> 
> The majority of the routes proposed by Moscow led to Russia or Belarus, which has close ties with Russia, according to Reuters. One of the pathways would bring civilians from Kyiv to Belarus, and another would transport individuals from Kharkiv to Russia, Reuters noted, citing maps published by the RIA news agency.
> ...


fuck russia and their one way trip to a gulag....the Ukrainians are supposed to deliver hostages to the russians? just a fucking shitty ploy on the russian's part, so they can later say "we offered you humanitarian aid, but you refused" dirty fucking lying cocksuckers


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

ANC said:


>


i don't watch skynews, they're right wing propagandist of the worst sort


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> 40% of nothing is still nothing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know, people keep saying "it's worth less than a penny now"...but it wasn't worth two pennies to start off with...
and hasn't been for quite a while. in the 80s a family making 200 rubles could live...not well, but not starving. then came the great recession, and the ruble dropped significantly, then the soviet union collapsed in 91 and it dropped more, while a series of poor choices has kept it low ever since


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i know, people keep saying "it's worth less than a penny now"...but it wasn't worth two pennies to start off with...
> and hasn't been since well before WW2


Less than a cent is symbolic and makes for good jokes!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck russia and their one way trip to a gulag....the Ukrainians are supposed to deliver hostages to the russians? just a fucking shitty ploy on the russian's part, so they can later say "we offered you humanitarian aid, but you refused" dirty fucking lying cocksuckers


Hostages? Are they going to execute them like the Nazis?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500164274571948041


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Yeah I knew they were lying, remember how they said Saddam had mobile germ warfare labs, yeah sure they have trucks driving around the desert making bio weapons, that was a whopper.


The worst was the giant gun aimed at israel, i worked pipelines, i know pipelines, it was a length of joints for a hill climb.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hostages? Are they going to execute them like the Nazis?


i don't know what they have in mind, but i very seriously doubt they're offering aid to their own enemies without an ulterior motive...
do you think they're going to offer them aid, medical assistance, and then let them go? any Ukrainian that goes into russia, i would be highly surprised to ever see alive again


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't watch skynews, they're right wing propagandist of the worst sort


They changed ownership and their tune somewhat, but they are still seeking to engage to enrage somewhat. They are providing some dramatic coverage from inside with experienced hard bitten foreign correspondents that have big balls.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500164274571948041


fuck them, we should have never cooperated with them on anything. they've never told the truth to anyone, about anything, unless it served their purposes to do so...
man, they sound more and more like a nation of trumps every day


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know what they have in mind, but i very seriously doubt they're offering aid to their own enemies without an ulterior motive...
> do you think they're going to offer them aid, medical assistance, and then let them go? any Ukrainian that goes into russia, i would be highly surprised to ever see alive again


They would not want them spreading the news around inside Russia! There will be enough returning troops to do that, the more he pours in the more who will know the truth, the psychological warfare section will be working over the occupying troops with Russian language newspapers published outside Russia by Russians and other things. Right now they can get Ukrainian TV in most places and of course the old standby of propaganda, radio.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

The European Union has begun the process of examining membership applications for three countries: Georgia, Moldova and Ukraine.


----------



## printer (Mar 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck russia and their one way trip to a gulag....the Ukrainians are supposed to deliver hostages to the russians? just a fucking shitty ploy on the russian's part, so they can later say "we offered you humanitarian aid, but you refused" dirty fucking lying cocksuckers


But the reason they are there is to liberate the people from the Nazis. If they send them to the Nazi West that defeats s the whole point of going to war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck them, we should have never cooperated with them on anything. they've never told the truth to anyone, about anything, unless it served their purposes to do so...
> man, they sound more and more like a nation of trumps every day


Putin is looking more like Trump everyday and people have noticed, that's gotta hurt! He has utter contempt for Trump.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> The worst was the giant gun aimed at israel, i worked pipelines, i know pipelines, it was a length of joints for a hill climb.


Gerald Bull was real enough to be assassinated but the giant gun was dumb,a single plane could take it out. Bull thought eventually he might be able to launch satellites with the tech,bad move getting involved with Saddam.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

printer said:


> But the reason they are there is to liberate the people from the Nazis. If they send them to the Nazi West that defeats s the whole point of going to war.


right, better for the russians to just kill them all, that way they die pure, and not tainted by the west...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2022)

hey does Ukraine have anything to take on those ships in the black sea??? like a land to sea missle setup? might look into it if they don't...this way they can get away from those amphibious assaults.....


----------



## zeddd (Mar 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so russians, Israelis, Saudi Arabians, and Syrian Al-Assad supporters must all die?
> seems a little heavy handed....


No it’s a song by The Prodigy, play it loud right now


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

printer said:


> But the reason they are there is to liberate the people from the Nazis. If they send them to the Nazi West that defeats s the whole point of going to war.


That shit might have worked in the Stalin era, but we've got way more dense and robust communications these days. The Russians still use unencrypted analog military radios and have them installed in their equipment. The Ukrainians will or are broadcasting propaganda and highly effective psychological warfare (the truth) on their military radios, walking over their communications and spreading news to conscripts bored in military vehicles. I imagine they have small portable units that can be spread around and left unattended with MP3 players, they would be mined or ambushed for those seeking to silence them, even from the air.

They still get the internet in Russia and there are many ways for bad news to travel and Russia will have a lot of bad news soon. We've seen the "political" protestors arrested, the next wave will be economic protestors and there will be a lot more of them with sympathetic cops. We all know what sympathetic cops are like from our recent experiences.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

When the shooting starts between Saudi Arabia and Iran the world will lose 11,000,000 barrels a day and add at least $100 a barrel to oil cost.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

Russia sure would like to start one of those wars to drive up demand, but greed is a powerful force too!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

*Let's talk about preparing for a possibility....*


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2022)

*Ukraine says more 20,000 foreign volunteers want to join special unit to combat Russian forces*
From CNN staff
The Ukrainian Defense Ministry says it has created a special unit — the International Legion — which has already started to carry out combat missions to counter Russian aggression.
More than 20,000 volunteers and veterans from 52 countries have expressed their desire to join, according to Brigadier General Kyrylo Budanov, commander of the Main Intelligence Directorate of the Ministry that will run this legion.
Burdanov expressed his gratitude to the fighters and said they are mostly experienced fighters who have participated in many peacekeeping campaigns around the world.

"Any help is worth its weight in gold," he said. 


this would make it 36,000 in total....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

*How The War In Ukraine Could Turn The European Union Into A World Superpower*


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *How The War In Ukraine Could Turn The European Union Into A World Superpower*


that i can kinda see....especially with moldavia, Georgia and Ukrain up coming EU status........


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500904706222272521


----------



## printer (Mar 7, 2022)

*Ukraine official: Progress made on humanitarian corridors after third round of Russia talks*








Ukraine official: Progress made on humanitarian corridors after third round of Russia talks


Some progress has been made on securing humanitarian corridors during the latest round of talks between Moscow and Kyiv, Ukrainian officials announced.Mykhailo Podoliyak, an adv…




thehill.com





And a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2022)

oh those are the terms....HAHA.....nope, nope, and hell no.....


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 7, 2022)

We saw how well this thing with the corridors went…that family with two kids shot on the street..and they warned they will do public executions and the same thing happened before


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

*Ukraine Conflict Update 16*
Mar 6, 2022 - Press ISW





The military situation on the ground has not changed significantly in the past 24 hours. Russian forces continue to mass for renewed offensive operations east and west of Kyiv, west of Kharkiv, and toward Mykolayiv-Odesa but have not yet initiated new large-scale ground attacks. Russia has increased aerial and artillery/rocket attacks on civilian positions and infrastructure, including known evacuation corridors. Ukrainian forces reportedly conducted their second counterattack in two days, this time near Mariupol. The Ukrainian air force and air defense forces continue to operate, inflicting damage on Russian ground forces and disrupting Russian air and missile operations.





Institute for the Study of War







www.understandingwar.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

*Explainer on Russian Conscription, Reserve, and Mobilization*
Mar 5, 2022 - Press ISW





The Russian military is a hybrid format combining a traditional cadre-and-reserve conscript system and a contract-professional system. While the Russian Army has made efforts to professionalize its ranks, particularly in the last 15 years, it remains reliant on conscripts, both for its active-duty force and for its reserve forces in the event of general mobilization. Most combat units must be filled out by conscripts or mobilized reservists in order to be combat-capable. Contract soldiers are concentrated in the cadre and elite units, especially the airborne units.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Ukraine Conflict Update 16*
> Mar 6, 2022 - Press ISW
> 
> 
> ...


and now they're getting bogged down, especially since pooty boy i using 100% of his assets now


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

Russia mined the new routes that they want the ukrainians to use.


----------



## mudballs (Mar 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and now they're getting bogged down, especially since pooty boy i using 100% of his assets now


It's not 100% of his assets..it's 95% of the troops he had positioned around the Ukraine border. Sorry budman, just wanted to comment on that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2022)

mudballs said:


> It's not 100% of his assets..it's 95% of the troops he had positioned around the Ukraine border. Sorry budman, just wanted to comment of that.


naw it's cool got this a few ago that's why i said it, 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500884757789528066

and even at 95% with the rest being launcher, he's still bogged down.....


----------



## mudballs (Mar 7, 2022)

Strange days brother...strange days


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Strange days brother...strange days


that it is, very strange indeed.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and now they're getting bogged down, especially since pooty boy i using 100% of his assets now


Yep buy time for the western part to arm and build a million man army to face the eventual onslaught. Meanwhile Vlad can't even take those supposedly Russian areas in the east on the borders and Kyiv is getting harder to surround everyday. They have a long finger aimed at a nuclear power plant in the south that is very vulnerable to flanking attack, being cut off and wiped out. I'm sure the Ukrainian's are broadcasting the truth and propaganda to those conscripts in logistics at least, most equipment has radios and they will be playing popular music too on their military frequencies. The Russians still use analog radios and this is one of their vulnerabilities, bored troops listening to psychological warfare in their trucks and supply dumps in the rear and in this case it's the truth, with makes it super effective. The Russians are starved for news and will listen.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that i can kinda see....especially with moldavia, Georgia and Ukrain up coming EU status........


don't jump the gun, EU membership isn't just filling out an application...
https://ec.europa.eu/neighbourhood-enlargement/enlargement-policy/conditions-membership_en


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't jump the gun, EU membership isn't just filling out an application...
> https://ec.europa.eu/neighbourhood-enlargement/enlargement-policy/conditions-membership_en


It sends a message and membership can be accelerated if there is trouble, they are a war organization and that means being flexible and reacting to circumstances. NATO might want or need a base there for instance.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> View attachment 5097640



ground control to Major Kong


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It sends a message and membership can be accelerated if there is trouble, they are a war organization and that means being flexible and reacting to circumstances. NATO might want or need a base there for instance.


don't be so certain that all the members want them...there is a lot of long standing bad blood between many European nations. i don't have specific examples to point to, but what are the odds that Ukraine has never pissed any other EU nations off?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't jump the gun, EU membership isn't just filling out an application...
> https://ec.europa.eu/neighbourhood-enlargement/enlargement-policy/conditions-membership_en


i'm not,i know it's a long process, heck look at Ukraine and the time they had, and they're not EU, they just recently put in the paper work for formal status, after they did, Moldavia sent in theres and Georgia after that....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukraine official: Progress made on humanitarian corridors after third round of Russia talks*
> Mykhailo Podoliyak, an adviser to Ukraine President Volodymyr Zelensky, tweeted Monday that the third round of negotiations between the two countries had ended.
> 
> “There are small positive subductions in improving the logistics of humanitarian corridors,” Podoliyak said.
> ...


i sincerely hope they tell the russian "diplomats" the same thing they told the russian warship


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Russia mined the new routes that they want the ukrainians to use.


i am now pretty much officially over russian lies and bullshit. it's time to put an end to this shit, if it takes feet on the ground in russia, then so be it, put the anti missile installations on high alert, start with wiping out as many of his subs as we can, and about two seconds after we start attacking the subs, start flooding russia with NATO troops. this won't end while putin is still alive. so kill the murderous motherfucker, no more turning a cheek, now it's time to break cheeks, and heads


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

holy shit, they resurrected Rasputin....
https://www.rawstory.com/aleksandr-gelyevich-dugin/


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2022)

and there goes another one...........what are they conscripts gonna do without a leaders...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500961629005139973


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 7, 2022)

Reading all the stories about how the Russian soldiers seem to have some interesting ideas of what they are doing as well as the stories about how Ukrainians who have relatives in Russia have been unable to convince them of what is going on in Ukraine sends a chill up my spine. When they talk to their relatives and send them news stories about the shelling of cities and deaths of civilians, their relatives claim that they are fake news and that this is a precision operation against Nazis. So now we know what Trump and the current sorry excuse of the Republicans want: a supplicated population that believes whatever they are told.

Back in 1956, Russian soldiers quashing Hungarian independence were told that they were being sent to Germany to fight a resurgent Nazi state. But at least back then the Russians had to pull troops out of far Eastern places like Mongolia to get them to believe such nonsense. They did largely believe it as the Hungarians were totally foreign to them and few realized at first that they weren't in Germany.

Now the Russians don't have to bother with that as their population has been gaslit for so long that many no longer have the capacity to question what they are told. I guess the internet has made it much simpler to create an alternate rabbit-hole world. This is what they want for America but they only got the job half done.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> holy shit, they resurrected Rasputin....
> https://www.rawstory.com/aleksandr-gelyevich-dugin/


I thought it was Jordan Peterson.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> holy shit, they resurrected Rasputin....
> https://www.rawstory.com/aleksandr-gelyevich-dugin/


holly shit they did.....wth


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2022)

Moscow politician tells Russian officials to stick the law censoring the war in Ukraine 'up their ass'


The opposition politician wrote that he would accept a prison sentence for standing against the war with "dignity."




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So now we know what Trump and the current sorry excuse of the Republicans want: a supplicated population that believes whatever they are told.


they already have that...they're called trump supporters...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2022)

this is not good......


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/t8x0fr




> Until now it had been reported that Russian forces fired on the facility, but the results of the attack were unknown. "Apparently it has been destroyed," said Grossi matter-of-factly, leaving the assembled media shocked.





> However, he then tried to *assure those present that the situation would not be a new Chernobyl-style disaster*, saying, "the neutron generator facility had a very small inventory. It was a subcritical facility to use neutrons for scientific experiments."





> "It was a relatively new one [facility], part of an operation between the US and Ukraine from the Obama administration. It was a scientific institute," he said.





> Asked if this meant that Russia had attacked a facility protected by IAEA safeguards rules, Grossi paused, but then answered, "Yes, when there is nuclear material," meaning since there had been nuclear material there, Russia's attack violated IAEA international protection rules.


noted part in the post....stuff could be used for a dirty bomb....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I thought it was Jordan Peterson.


one dark moody psychopath is much like the others...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> this is not good......
> 
> 
> __
> ...


i don't think russia needs any materials to make dirty bombs, they seem to have plenty on hand


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> one dark moody psychopath is much like the others...


This one has IQ and vocabulary.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think russia needs any materials to make dirty bombs, they seem to have plenty on hand


true, why all that way to go get some, when they can steal it.....


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2022)

printer said:


> *Desperate Russian Rear-Area Troops Are Armoring Their Vehicles With Wood Logs*
> 
> Ukrainian roads have quickly become a killing ground for Russian convoys moving through hostile territory amid a reportedly worsening logistics situation. While losses of heavily armored tanks and armored personnel carriers to anti-tank weapons are piling up, far less fortified vehicles are vulnerable even to small arms fire. Losses of light and unarmored vehicles trying to ferry men and materiel to advancing Russian forces are also increasing. As a result, Russian drivers have gotten creative in fortifying their trucks for the deadly roads leading ever deeper into Ukraine.
> 
> ...


I remember our local National Guard asking for folks back home to send them flak jackets their first tour in Iraq. They were all raiding scrapyards to up-armor their vehicles.


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> And also imagine how is this weather for the people in ucraina, russians are bombing the thermo centrals(again idk how they are called in english) si they can’t heat their houses…


We call them warming centers. When there are really bad winter storms, cities have to open up places for the homeless to stay.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Reading all the stories about how the Russian soldiers seem to have some interesting ideas of what they are doing as well as the stories about how Ukrainians who have relatives in Russia have been unable to convince them of what is going on in Ukraine sends a chill up my spine. When they talk to their relatives and send them news stories about the shelling of cities and deaths of civilians, their relatives claim that they are fake news and that this is a precision operation against Nazis. So now we know what Trump and the current sorry excuse of the Republicans want: a supplicated population that believes whatever they are told.
> 
> Back in 1956, Russian soldiers quashing Hungarian independence were told that they were being sent to Germany to fight a resurgent Nazi state. But at least back then the Russians had to pull troops out of far Eastern places like Mongolia to get them to believe such nonsense. They did largely believe it as the Hungarians were totally foreign to them and few realized at first that they weren't in Germany.
> 
> Now the Russians don't have to bother with that as their population has been gaslit for so long that many no longer have the capacity to question what they are told. I guess the internet has made it much simpler to create an alternate rabbit-hole world. This is what they want for America but they only got the job half done.


Soon they will be getting the truth on their old analog military radios, NATO has been prepared for this for a long time and the Ukrainians are pretty good a psychological warfare. These radios are in all their equipment and have many channels and their equipment is filled with bored young conscripts who are news starved, besides they will be playing popular music and they took their phones before the invasion. If they aren't now they will soon be all over the Russian military network in Ukraine, it will be first class entertainment too and will walk all over their communications. They still have regular radio and TV in much of Ukraine FFS!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2022)

well looks like the Legion is getting more help, guess filled out applications to go...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500962442532241414
now the question is will the US let them, i honestly haven't heard anything about it.........


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> holy shit, they resurrected Rasputin....
> https://www.rawstory.com/aleksandr-gelyevich-dugin/


Well Hitler and Himmler were into that mystical shit too.


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there has been something bothering me for a while now..
> i understand why everyone is upset over putin's actions...but why isn't everyone upset over whats going on in Syria? in Yemen?
> what about what the Israelis have been doing to the Palestinians for decades?
> this phrase has been used multiple times in this thread "white christians with guns and guts"....
> ...


It's an issue of pigmentation.


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> *Ukraine says more 20,000 foreign volunteers want to join special unit to combat Russian forces*
> From CNN staff
> The Ukrainian Defense Ministry says it has created a special unit — the International Legion — which has already started to carry out combat missions to counter Russian aggression.
> More than 20,000 volunteers and veterans from 52 countries have expressed their desire to join, according to Brigadier General Kyrylo Budanov, commander of the Main Intelligence Directorate of the Ministry that will run this legion.
> ...


I think all NATO countries should give any soldier leave if he wants to go fight. Would love to see whole units join together.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

Just bought gas tonight, $1.77 liter CDN and going up tonight, usually gas prices are announced on Thursdays, but they have provisions for this kind of thing. I would suggest you top up your tank tonight, gas is only gonna get more expensive.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

injinji said:


> I think all NATO countries should give any soldier leave if he wants to go fight. Would love to see whole units join together.


A lot of these people have military experience on equipment the Ukrainians are getting from NATO like AA systems. They can train Ukrainian women soldiers for these jobs, freeing up men for close combat. They are probably classifying them by experience and training, ex soldiers will be given preference and specialists will be picked out. NATO is doing a lot of advising and helping here with organization too, as is the CIA. I have no doubt there might be a retired NATO general or two on contract with the Ukrainians


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 7, 2022)

‘Yes, He Would’: Fiona Hill on Putin and Nukes


Putin is trying to take down the entire world order, the veteran Russia watcher said in an interview. But there are ways even ordinary Americans can fight back.




www.politico.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

injinji said:


> I think all NATO countries should give any soldier leave if he wants to go fight. Would love to see whole units join together.


Ukraine could probably have it's pick of retired NATO officers right up to general. Most have assessed the situation there and like what they see, I don't see any problem with them getting lot's of military experience. Besides they trained for this shit all their lives and many believe in the cause.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> ‘Yes, He Would’: Fiona Hill on Putin and Nukes
> 
> 
> Putin is trying to take down the entire world order, the veteran Russia watcher said in an interview. But there are ways even ordinary Americans can fight back.
> ...


Anger is caused when desires are thwarted and Vlad's have been thwarted, he has been humiliated, but not yet humbled, that will take some time. I think internal pressure might soon become unbearable, that's why he is doing this shit, to avoid eventual internal pressure, as Ukraine becomes a prosperous western democracy and Russians live like shit because of his failures. Well now he will be remembered for his failures, blunders and fucking mother Russia for a generation, by a generation of his victims. This will happen, even if he packed up his army and went home tomorrow, the die has been cast and it came up snake eyes for Vlad.

He's a cornered rat, but not suicidal, care must be taken, Ukraine does not need NATO membership, not any more! If he thinks he got thumped this time, wait till he tries again! So the deal might be, no NATO membership for Ukraine, a Finland like settlement will be reached that gets Vlad out of a jam, but he might have to give up Crimea and get a "guarantee" of safety for Russians in Ukraine by the EU. It will all be bullshit, but it gives Vlad an off ramp and let's him save face. The map of Europe will have changed and Vlad will probably "retire" from politics and try to survive.


----------



## printer (Mar 7, 2022)

*A Russian oligarch whose $120 million superyacht was seized in France reportedly told the captain to sail to Turkey as fast as possible after being sanctioned*








A Russian oligarch whose $120 million superyacht was seized in France reportedly told the captain to sail to Turkey as fast as possible after being sanctioned


French authorities tied Igor Sechin's superyacht down with steel-rope slings so it couldn't leave the port, a customs officer told the WSJ.




ca.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

I see Zelenskiy was in his office today on TV and it could be a sign. That Russian convoy north west of Kyiv is apparently undergoing attack from Ukrainian army and partisan units almost along it's entire length. It has been reported that there is no screen of combat troops guarding it and it is wide open to attack, particularly the fuel and ammunition trucks that are carrying rocket and artillery reloads too and every time one of those blows up in takes out other vehicles in the column, particularly if they are bumper to bumper while stopped on the road. They might not even have drivers, as they might have run for the hills. In those circumstances a few lightly armed partisans with guns and RPGs could do a lot of damage.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

Former commander of U.S. forces in Europe predicts Russia will fail to take Kyiv


Retired Lieutenant General Ben Hodges said he foresaw "lots more destruction and fighting" in and around Kyiv, but he predicted that Ukraine's capital "will not fall."




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

If reports on that convoy north west of Kyiv coming down the west side of the Dnieper at Kyiv are true, the combat units at the front will be starved of supplies, ammo and food, rocket and artillery units will become useless. Those pricks killing civilians west of Kyiv might find themselves cut off and in a lot of trouble. The plan is to keep the highways into Kyiv from the west open and keep the arms ammo and food coming in so they can stock up for a fight. It makes sense to concentrate force here and these assholes are gonna regret using their ammo to murder women and children, instead of saving it for those who will be trying to kill them. If they committed war crimes, I would expect summary execution on the spot, unless they are really lucky. If in fact their supplies are cut, this should be made clear to them, it will be clear to other Russians as well.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well Hitler and Himmler were into that mystical shit too.


Ron and Nancy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> This one has IQ and vocabulary.


reportedly, so did Rasputin. but an intelligent, well spoken psychopath is still a psychopath


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well Hitler and Himmler were into that mystical shit too.


yeah, i always considered that a sign of weakness, that they thought they couldn't win without supernatural help...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> ‘Yes, He Would’: Fiona Hill on Putin and Nukes
> 
> 
> Putin is trying to take down the entire world order, the veteran Russia watcher said in an interview. But there are ways even ordinary Americans can fight back.
> ...


@djumbir ...read this...every word of this is true, although you'll just blow it off and laugh about it...that rictus dead man's grin, again...


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Ron and Nancy.


Such familiarity. His formal name is Aunt Ronnie.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 7, 2022)

injinji said:


> We call them warming centers. When there are really bad winter storms, cities have to open up places for the homeless to stay.


You don’t live in an eastern country right?)here the life is really poor, the infrastructure is really bad and this warming centers are like totally insufficient. Maybe one in a medium town and a few in the capital. Especially in a war in which more people need them…and again i was sating russians are bombing heat centrals and a few towns are left in total cold so…i don’t know how much this warming centers can help when they don’t have how to make them literally warm


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

The Russians have had men in the field for almost two weeks of hard combat in extremely hostile territory and 100% of the forces committed are in the country. About a third are combat units mostly at the tip of the spear or attempting to secure vast areas with many towns and village bypassed and a lot are being armed where they can with soviet era weapons perfect for irregular troops. This rate of arming the civil and volunteer forces is accelerating and the truck convoys are flowing relatively unimpeded deep into Ukraine distributing arms by the tens of thousands to highly motivated partisans every day.

Fighter jets are important but so are AA systems too, ones that are mobile and can reach very high up and at longer ranges, that can shoot and run to new locations. I'm certain these are being delivered, in lieu of a no fly zone, but they do require some training, but not that much, these things are designed to be as simple as possible to use and maintain. These and stingers will make the air, even over contested cities, very dangerous for Russian planes. I believe these can offer effective protection to Ukraine. Zelenskiy, like Churchill, would like more American involvement and is making demands that will result in more planes and AA systems. 

The writing is on the wall with each passing day the Ukrainians are growing stronger and the Russians weaker. The troops there have no reserves, no replacements for combat loses, no relief and being rotated out for R&R. No way to help their supplies if they are being attacked by irregulars on the ground and they have no combat troop screen, no way to get to them on jammed up roads under partisan attack. Being cut off from food an ammunition in a hostile country is very bad for the boys at the front. I will take Vlad awhile to assemble his mighty army and they will be going into Hell in a few weeks. They might evacuate millions of more women and children to clear the battle zone, the young women stay and will do logistical support and countless other vital jobs. most of the Ukrainian army will be well equipped combat units that could number in the hundreds of thousands in a few weeks and most of them will be combat troops, their women at their backs will provide the usual logistical support.

When Vlad's might army arrives, he better not make the same mistakes as the first time around!


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> You don’t live in an eastern country right?)here the life is really poor, the infrastructure is really bad and this warming centers are like totally insufficient. Maybe one in a medium town and a few in the capital. Especially in a war in which more people need them…and again i was sating russians are bombing heat centrals and a few towns are left in total cold so…i don’t know how much this warming centers can help when they don’t have how to make them literally warm


I'm in NW Florida. We do have a little bit of winter, but not too bad. 

We can all hope for an early spring in eastern Europe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> You don’t live in an eastern country right?)here the life is really poor, the infrastructure is really bad and this warming centers are like totally insufficient. Maybe one in a medium town and a few in the capital. Especially in a war in which more people need them…and again i was sating russians are bombing heat centrals and a few towns are left in total cold so…i don’t know how much this warming centers can help when they don’t have how to make them literally warm


Once the Russians are beaten and driven out of Ukraine, you will be surprised at the prosperity you will see over the next 5 years as the aid flows in and the seized Russian money is used to rebuild Ukraine. The economic boom will not be confined to their border either, plenty of people from your country will be working there rebuilding the place, the more Vlad destroys, the more post war prosperity. America is gonna dump a lot of cash on Ukraine too, just to make Vlad look bad! 

Now to get the remaining women and children out of the place and make it a nice reception for Vlad's mighty army, when he gets it there. He's trying without luck to get Belarus to attack, bad idea for Belarus, desperation!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> You don’t live in an eastern country right?)here the life is really poor, the infrastructure is really bad and this warming centers are like totally insufficient. Maybe one in a medium town and a few in the capital. Especially in a war in which more people need them…and again i was sating russians are bombing heat centrals and a few towns are left in total cold so…i don’t know how much this warming centers can help when they don’t have how to make them literally warm


All those bombed houses have plenty of firewood around them, if they dare light a fire. There will be lots of wood for heating and spring is a few weeks away. I think they need to get more mothers and children out of the country, incase it gets worse when Vlad's Calvary finally arrive. The young women will stay and do logistical support and countless other jobs freeing up male soldiers for close combat, most Ukrainian soldiers will be combat troops, not 2/3s in logistical support like the Russians. Women make this possible. Soon they will have hundreds of thousands of heavily armed troops to face Vlad's hundreds of thousands, if it gets that far.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 7, 2022)

But how can they fire wood inside?(most homes don’t have a fireplace in 2022…


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

Well March 15th will soon be here, I wonder if Vlad will meet with members of the Russian senate concerned about the economy then? Leaves enough time for a major defeat in Ukraine with a lot of his army captured and defeated outside Kyiv with their supplies cut off, their officers are being shipped off to The Hague for war crimes!


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 7, 2022)

It’s more annoying that this game in so unfair…if only putin knew how to fight like a man, from equal to equal, but no he’s bombing every facility to make them weaker…not gonna work till the end


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

Technically speaking, since Vlad made no formal declaration of war against Ukraine, any soldiers there are criminals under international law. Also the Ukrainians could send any captured senior officers to The Hague for very public trials prosecuting them for war crimes, or crimes against humanity and imprisoning them for decades.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> It’s more annoying that this game in so unfair…if only putin knew how to fight like a man, from equal to equal, but no he’s bombing every facility to make them weaker…not gonna work till the end


Our actions define us, he has no honor or decency, no heart, or if he does, it is buried under a mountain of hatred and resentment. He knows the truth about the west, one of his greatest problems is his intelligence people do too and so do his computer hackers, many of his key people know the truth. They know he alone destroyed their lives and country for a stupid fucking dream of resurrecting the Soviet empire. They also know about his many blunders and mistakes that lead to their humiliation and impoverishment. It matters more if his key people know these things, they are the ones most likely to kill him, most Russians believe bullshit, but these people know the truth.

Millions of Russians will be moving back to the land and peasanthood, the dying rural villages will come back to life as the unemployed move back to their grand parents dilapidated farms. They will need to take up subsistence farming like their ancestors and I don't think the back to the land movement will be popular in Russia! Meanwhile young people in Ukraine will be making good money rebuilding their country, they might live in a trailer or UN tent for awhile, but the soviet era buildings will be gone in the end. They will be replaced by something much better, more people will live in their own houses!


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2022)

I'm pretty sure anybody who gets captured close to those artillery and mortar bases gets executed on the spot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

ANC said:


> I'm pretty sure anybody who gets captured close to those artillery and mortar bases gets executed on the spot.


It would be better if they were not, it would be best if their officers were shipped off to the Hague for very embarrassing international trials, the higher ranking the better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

Soon the economic protests will begin in Russia, the jails will be full of war protesters. The cops will be hurting by then, the crowds larger, older and more conservative, the cops will likely be sympathetic. Vlad can't use the army against the people, that would be most unwise! He doesn't really have those kind of military or secret police units that will fire on mass protesters. Revolution may begin in the Army with units revolting and others joining in. It might start in Ukraine with heavily propagandized troops listening to Ukrainian broadcasts of the truth on their military radios. Once it starts, it will be difficult to stop, they have no more political officers in the army, when the army officers start agreeing there could be trouble.

Maybe some bright spark in the Kremlin will have returned troops from Ukraine try to suppress protests, I wonder what would happen? But sir, they were the only unit available!


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2022)

I'd probably get myself to do unspeakable things to them if it was my country/city they were fucking up.
Much easier to be neutral if it is not a personal loss I guess. I don't think these people are embarrassed at all by what they are doing.
They have been having opposite day for so long up is down, permanently.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

ANC said:


> I'd probably get myself to do unspeakable things to them if it was my country/city they were fucking up.
> Much easier to be neutral if it is not a personal loss I guess. I don't think these people are embarrassed at all by what they are doing.
> They have been having opposite day for so long up is down, permanently.


Oh I'm sure many will meet an unpleasant fate, I wouldn't expect a captured sniper to last long if they were sniping women and kids. An over run artillery unit destroying a city might suffer too, so would any of these viscous foreign fighters from Chechenia. Young conscripts would be disarmed and released, regular professional combat troops would be detained. However because there was no declaration of war or other UN approval, all the Russian soldiers in Ukraine are criminals and can be imprisoned as such, not prisoners of war. Captured generals will be shipped off to The Hague for embarrassing public trials for crimes against humanity!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

*Retired US Army Sergeant Trains Ukrainian Resistance Fighters*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

*Invasion of Ukraine could cause societal collapse in Russia | Expert explains Putin's miscalculation*


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 8, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> But how can they fire wood inside?(most homes don’t have a fireplace in 2022…


Doesn't take much to put a flue in.
I love my fireplace. I have one in the main lounge room and one in the shed,


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

*Ukrainian resistance has been 'superb': Retired Maj. Gen.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> But how can they fire wood inside?(most homes don’t have a fireplace in 2022…


They can have a fire outside or a semi sheltered area and stoves from oil drums and such ain't hard to rig and can heat a group of women and kids from scrap wood in the rubble. The hope is to get them out of the place before all Hell breaks out, as compared to now. If this goes on I expect millions of more will come west, there is nothing for mothers and children there, only for those prepared to fight or support the fight.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Imagine when the Ukrainians start capturing generals and shipping them to The Hague (America is documenting everything for the Ukrainians) for public crimes against humanity and war crimes trials. Vlad's lawyers and diplomats will be exactly like Trump's lawyers! They won't have a legal leg to stand on and will be pounding the table and screaming stupidity, while the press ridicule them and the public protests and brays for blood. Not even Vlad's counter disinformation and propaganda will work, he lost all of his conduits to the west, the internet, most, but not all of his useful idiots like Trump and on top of that all the hackers in the country will be pissed at him to no fucking end (they will know the truth too)! Even the GRU and FSB hackers will be living like shit on their government salaries and will know the real reasons why. He won't even be able to get anybody to troll for him, except useful idiots and Nazis in the west who see the sun setting. It will be like the great depression in about a month in Russia, no matter what happens with the war.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> reportedly, so did Rasputin. but an intelligent, well spoken psychopath is still a psychopath


The greater the danger. Did you read the Fiona Hill article?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They can have a fire outside or a semi sheltered area and stoves from oil drums and such ain't hard to rig and can heat a group of women and kids from scrap wood in the rubble. The hope is to get them out of the place before all Hell breaks out, as compared to now. If this goes on I expect millions of more will come west, there is nothing for mothers and children there, only for those prepared to fight or support the fight.


If it was good enough for WW1&2, oil drum fires are good enough for 3!


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Oh I'm sure many will meet an unpleasant fate, I wouldn't expect a captured sniper to last long if they were sniping women and kids. An over run artillery unit destroying a city might suffer too, so would any of these viscous foreign fighters from Chechenia. Young conscripts would be disarmed and released, regular professional combat troops would be detained. However because there was no declaration of war or other UN approval, all the Russian soldiers in Ukraine are criminals and can be imprisoned as such, not prisoners of war. Captured generals will be shipped off to The Hague for embarrassing public trials for crimes against humanity!


Those viscous Chechens need to adopt more fluid tactics.


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 8, 2022)

Why do they have oligarchs and we have entrepreneurs and magnates? I really hate doublespeak.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Why do they have oligarchs and we have entrepreneurs and magnates? I really hate doublespeak.


In order: Orthodox, Protestant, Catholic


----------



## printer (Mar 8, 2022)

*Biden to announce Russian energy import ban*








Russia threatens Europe’s natural gas


A top Russian official on Monday threatened to withhold the natural gas it supplies to Europe in response to Western actions seeking to punish the country over its invasion of Ukraine.News outlets …




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The greater the danger. Did you read the Fiona Hill article?


yes...not very uplifting, but accurate i think


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2022)

About the 'Z', you don't think he means World War Z with Brad Pitt?

There's also 'z' zada(sp) meaning West or to the West.

I'm just spit balling knowing I was right that this place was going to be Greater Russia.

Brad Pitt's not very tall.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Imagine when the Ukrainians start capturing generals and shipping them to The Hague (America is documenting everything for the Ukrainians) for public crimes against humanity and war crimes trials. Vlad's lawyers and diplomats will be exactly like Trump's lawyers! They won't have a legal leg to stand on and will be pounding the table and screaming stupidity, while the press ridicule them and the public protests and brays for blood. Not even Vlad's counter disinformation and propaganda will work, he lost all of his conduits to the west, the internet, most, but not all of his useful idiots like Trump and on top of that all the hackers in the country will be pissed at him to no fucking end (they will know the truth too)! Even the GRU and FSB hackers will be living like shit on their government salaries and will know the real reasons why. He won't even be able to get anybody to troll for him, except useful idiots and Nazis in the west who see the sun setting. It will be like the great depression in about a month in Russia, no matter what happens with the war.


you never seem to take into account that putin is not thinking clearly...that if you push him past a certain point, he WILL go to the nukes. he's old, he has a dream, he has absolutely nothing to lose...he either goes out as a hero to russia, or he takes as many people with him as he can when he goes.
the best case i see happening is that he retains crimea and donetsk , and probably the land in between, and will still start immediate shit if what remains of Ukrain applies for NATO membership. 
there are only two options, negotiate, or obliterate....i personally vote to obliterate russia, destroy their war making capabilities, and while we're at it, take out Lukashenko, so he doesn't try to step into the void. of course, that also runs the risk of global nuclear war. i realize i only speak for myself, but i'd rather take the chance at war...if you leave russia unmuzzled, they'll be back at the world's throat as soon as they build up enough equipment and man power to do it again. 
a concerted attack from NATO and NATO members navies would be required. we would have to take out ALL his nuclear attack subs, and as soon as that was started, coordinated attacks on as many of his icbm sites as possible. once you pull those teeth, putin will be powerless. NATO's ground forces could crush the russian army like ants...the nukes are ALL he has, and i think he WILL try to use them if things go against him...
remove the threat now, or we live with it forever, and our children, and grand children, will all live with the same threat


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> About the 'Z', you don't think he means World War Z with Brad Pitt?


NO


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> If it was good enough for WW1&2, oil drum fires are good enough for 3!


they didn't have infrared sniper scopes and targeting systems that make night look like day on attack planes in ww1 and 2... oil drum fires are just markers to be attacked because there would be people concentrated around them...


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 8, 2022)

This war reminds me of the war in iraq and everyone's opinion on oil and the economy and sending troops to the middle east to help the civilians and kill terrorists. russia is the new iraq.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> About the 'Z', you don't think he means World War Z with Brad Pitt?
> 
> There's also 'z' zada(sp) meaning West or to the West.
> 
> ...


zapad


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2022)

Breaking!!!.Ban on Russian oil.

NO TEARS YOU ASKED FOR IT!!!

You need to go back to where you filled up yesterday- you have a balance


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 8, 2022)

U.S. ban, good news but U.S. only imports ~ 3% of crude oil from Russia


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you never seem to take into account that putin is not thinking clearly...that if you push him past a certain point, he WILL go to the nukes. he's old, he has a dream, he has absolutely nothing to lose...he either goes out as a hero to russia, or he takes as many people with him as he can when he goes.
> the best case i see happening is that he retains crimea and donetsk , and probably the land in between, and will still start immediate shit if what remains of Ukrain applies for NATO membership.
> there are only two options, negotiate, or obliterate....i personally vote to obliterate russia, destroy their war making capabilities, and while we're at it, take out Lukashenko, so he doesn't try to step into the void. of course, that also runs the risk of global nuclear war. i realize i only speak for myself, but i'd rather take the chance at war...if you leave russia unmuzzled, they'll be back at the world's throat as soon as they build up enough equipment and man power to do it again.
> a concerted attack from NATO and NATO members navies would be required. we would have to take out ALL his nuclear attack subs, and as soon as that was started, coordinated attacks on as many of his icbm sites as possible. once you pull those teeth, putin will be powerless. NATO's ground forces could crush the russian army like ants...the nukes are ALL he has, and i think he WILL try to use them if things go against him...
> remove the threat now, or we live with it forever, and our children, and grand children, will all live with the same threat


If Putin commits his army to Ukraine the Ukrainians using NATO arms and supplies will bleed it white and destroy as much of it's equipment as possible . The more troops he pours in, the more who will know the truth, because Ukraine with NATO help will make sure that they do. They are very vulnerable to psychological warfare and we ain't seen nothing yet! Everyday that passes the Ukrainians grow stronger and the Russians grow weaker as the arms flow in and the training and organization happen in the west.

Ukraine is a country of 45 million that in a month will be the equivalent of a country of hundreds of millions militarily with outside support. They can easily have a high quality million man regular army and at least 5 million heavily armed partisans and irregulars armed with soviet era weapons, mainly behind their future lines. Villages and small towns on their advance are being armed with arms packages for a few thousand men and military advisors, so far most have been unarmed. Truck convoys are amazingly still going deep into Ukraine, even to the east and to the south of Kyiv. I would imagine a lot of the tractor trailers in the EU are on the roads of Ukraine with volunteer drivers.

Almost all the Ukrainian forces will be combat forces, supported logistically by young women and old men, as the women children and elderly are removed to the west for safety and the battle field cleared. NATO and other countries are supplying every thing from beans to bullets, not just to the massive army, but to the population too. They don't need to make a thing, everything will be supplied for free, especially the old soviet weapons and there are literally millions of those close by to give to Ukrainians. It will take Vlad awhile to assemble his mighty army. He has 100% of committed forces there now and it looks like some of them at least could be cut off and captured, including generals. The forces in the country are getting their logistics destroyed, have not been relieved after 2 weeks of combat and there are probably no replacements for the killed and wounded, except for conscripts taken from the rear.

It's gonna be a Helluva show Roger and a tragedy, if it goes on, there will be a titanic struggle in Ukraine that will not end well for Vlad, he needs a way out. He was trying to get Belarus to join the war the other day, this could mean his supply columns from there headed to Kyiv are being destroyed by partisans at an increasing rate as they are armed by the government. They have no combat screen and there is no easy way to get to them and they are stretched out on the road and stopped, they are very hard to defend. I'm certain the Ukrainians are focused on this, it is way easier than dealing with combat units at the tip of their spear and irregular locals can do it when supplied with arms.


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2022)

Beans, that is probably what I fear most if I were to be conscripted.... I can't stand the fuckers.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 8, 2022)

I guess the punisher drone system took out the Russian supply line?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> U.S. ban, good news but U.S. only imports ~ 3% of crude oil from Russia


10% if it were only 3% no one would care.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> 10% if it were only 3% no one would care.


Close enough

"US imports from Russia make up a small slice of the energy universe — roughly 8% in 2021, of which only about 3% was crude oil" - Reuters


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Putin commits his army to Ukraine the Ukrainians using NATO arms and supplies will bleed it white and destroy as much of it's equipment as possible . The more troops he pours in, the more who will know the truth, because Ukraine with NATO help will make sure that they do. They are very vulnerable to psychological warfare and we ain't seen nothing yet! Everyday that passes the Ukrainians grow stronger and the Russians grow weaker as the arms flow in and the training and organization happen in the west.
> 
> Ukraine is a country of 45 million that in a month will be the equivalent of a country of hundreds of millions militarily with outside support. They can easily have a high quality million man regular army and at least 5 million heavily armed partisans and irregulars armed with soviet era weapons, mainly behind their future lines. Villages and small towns on their advance are being armed with arms packages for a few thousand men and military advisors, so far most have been unarmed. Truck convoys are amazingly still going deep into Ukraine, even to the east and to the south of Kyiv. I would imagine a lot of the tractor trailers in the EU are on the roads of Ukraine with volunteer drivers.
> 
> ...


again...not one word about the largest nuclear arsenal in the WORLD...with a fucking insane person at the trigger...you think he's going to let Ukrain survive without getting what he wants? it doesn't matter if the Ukrains have 10 million volunteer fighters, they can all be turned into constituent atoms at the push of a button. you HAVE to pull those teeth, or the rabid russian dog will keep biting


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2022)

I'd suggest one of those pin guns they kill the cows with


----------



## printer (Mar 8, 2022)

*Senators seek to freeze Russian gold reserves*








Senators seek to freeze Russian gold reserves


A bipartisan group of senators offered legislation on Tuesday to freeze Russia’s gold reserves, arguing the move would make it more difficult for Moscow to avoid the pain from internatio…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Mar 8, 2022)

*UK Will Back Poland if it Sends Jets to Ukraine*
British defense minister Ben Wallace said on Tuesday Britain would support Poland if it decided to provide Ukraine with fighter jets, but warned that doing so might have direct consequences for Poland.
"I would support the Poles and whatever choice they make," Wallace told Sky News, adding that the United Kingdom could not offer aircraft that the Ukrainians would be able to use.

"We would protect Poland, we'll help them with anything that they need," he said. "Poland will understand that the choices they make will not only directly help Ukraine, which is a good thing, but also may bring them into direct line of fire from countries such as Russia or Belarus."









UK Will Back Poland if it Sends Jets to Ukraine


British defense minister Ben Wallace said on Tuesday Britain would support Poland if it decided to provide Ukraine with fighter jets, but warned that doing so might have direct consequences for Poland.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> NO


I think they're about the same height..who knows how Vlad sees himself? The big 70? End of life crisis?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2022)

Are their diplomats still in DC? Somebody drove a truck into Irish compound fence.

*Irish man drives truck into Russian embassy gates, arrested*



https://www.jpost.com/international/article-700602








*Irish priest throws paint at Russian Embassy during live radio interview*
*Fr. Fergal MacDonagh, from the Dolphin's Barn parish in Dublin, threw the paint during a live interview with Irish radio show Liveline on Friday, stating that he was responding to news that Russia had bombed a maternity hospital in Ukraine.*










Irish priest throws paint at Russian Embassy during live radio interview


A Catholic priest has thrown red paint at the gates of the Russian Embassy in Dublin, stating that he ensured the paint had an oil base so that would be difficult to remove.




www.irishcentral.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> again...not one word about the largest nuclear arsenal in the WORLD...with a fucking insane person at the trigger...you think he's going to let Ukrain survive without getting what he wants? it doesn't matter if the Ukrains have 10 million volunteer fighters, they can all be turned into constituent atoms at the push of a button. you HAVE to pull those teeth, or the rabid russian dog will keep biting


I hope nukes are off the table cause it will be game over for everybody and especially for Russia, they would glow in the dark for a century and know it. As Vlad gets more desperate and weaker, the same concerns Americans had with Trump's itchy finger will arise in Russia. Other than cities in Ukraine, he has no real military targets for tactical nukes, the troops won't be concentrated. That's not to say there won't be an accident or an idiot.

As Vlad grows weaker at home that will be hard to do, there will be no sudden moves, just slow strangulation.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Close enough
> 
> "US imports from Russia make up a small slice of the energy universe — roughly 8% in 2021, of which only about 3% was crude oil" - Reuters


10% is far from 3%


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> 10% is far from 3%


I said 3% crude oil


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> zapad


Za pobedy (for victory)
Z (for zero)
Z (for integer)


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> again...not one word about the largest nuclear arsenal in the WORLD...with a fucking insane person at the trigger...you think he's going to let Ukrain survive without getting what he wants? it doesn't matter if the Ukrains have 10 million volunteer fighters, they can all be turned into constituent atoms at the push of a button. you HAVE to pull those teeth, or the rabid russian dog will keep biting


Ok, let's just say that Vlad out of anger, frustration or insanity, dropped a tactical nuke on Kyiv, an ancient religious and cultural site for his own people. Apparently the place is full of former soviet nuclear bomb shelters and Zelenskiy is probably operating out of one of those. Much of the civilian population and useless mouths will be removed to the west because the city is still open to resupply and evacuation. Many of the fighters will be in these bunkers and so will their supplies, since a lot of the people who would fill them have been evacuated. So a 20KT tactical nuke goes off in the historic center of Kyiv with a big fucking radioactive mushroom cloud with lots of fall out cause it will be a ground burst.

NATO would probably not react right away, or with a nuclear response, they would let Vlad twist in the wind, but would up the stakes considerably. After he did that out of spite and revenge, he would be in a lot of danger back home IMHO. It would do little to change the facts on the ground, but it would make it very dangerous for Russia as America went to DECON2 along with Britain and France, a no fly zone would be at minimum a given.

I'm sure contingency and war plans are being worked out, that's what they do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> again...not one word about the largest nuclear arsenal in the WORLD...with a fucking insane person at the trigger...you think he's going to let Ukrain survive without getting what he wants? it doesn't matter if the Ukrains have 10 million volunteer fighters, they can all be turned into constituent atoms at the push of a button. you HAVE to pull those teeth, or the rabid russian dog will keep biting


It's a bit like covid, there's not much we can do, but get vaxxed and stay safe. Vlad has this shit and there is no getting around it, that's why everybody wants to stay inside the lines and win with a conventional war, the traditional (by now) way.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Za pobedy (for victory)
> Z (for zero)
> Z (for integer)


Sticking with the thermonuclear theme, maybe celebrating this.









Scientists confirm thermonuclear fusion in a sheared-flow Z-pinch device


In findings that could help advance another "viable pathway" to fusion energy, research led by Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory (LLNL) physicists has proven the existence of neutrons produced through thermonuclear reactions from a sheared-flow stabilized Z-pinch device.




www.google.com


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2022)

The only thing that will stop Putin is military defeat. He won’t pull back as he wants the Soviet bloc back. This is a chess match, a grand master vs ball players, so let’s kick the fucking chess board over and start dictating the terms. It’s inevitable that Putin will wipe out Kyiv with tb bombs, so why wait for that unprecedented horror to unfold.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 8, 2022)

Poland has agreed to deploy *all* of its MiG-29 jets to the U.S. AB at Rammstein, in exchange for "used" U.S. aircraft with equivalent capabilities.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2022)

zeddd said:


> The only thing that will stop Putin is military defeat. He won’t pull back as he wants the Soviet bloc back. This is a chess match, a grand master vs ball players, so let’s kick the fucking chess board over and start dictating the terms. It’s inevitable that Putin will wipe out Kyiv with tb bombs, so why wait for that unprecedented horror to unfold.


What would the exit strategy be if NATO went in there, Zedd?


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 8, 2022)

__





Vladimir Putin health fears: Russian tyrant ‘may have cancer’, warns ex-Royal Navy chief | World | News | Express.co.uk


VLADIMIR PUTIN'S health has been thrown into the spotlight, as one former Royal Navy chief suggested the Russian President 'may have cancer'.




www.express.co.uk





If this isn’t another puțin lie idk what is…


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 8, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Wait until he finds out 5 ukrainian aircrafts came in romania today oops


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> I said 3% crude oil


The vote to proceed was bipartisan which means your Republican buddies voted for higher gas cost.

I'm bookmarking this for 2024.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bowel Cancer is very painful if he indeed has..right next to Prostate Cancer. He will suffer.


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Bowel Cancer is very painful if he indeed has..right next to Prostate Cancer. He will suffer.


he is full of shit, either way.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Wait until he finds out 5 ukrainian aircrafts came in romania today oops


he's really gonna be pissed...ck it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501268895939837954
guess who's getting more jets


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2022)

lol a jet swap for some nice USA tech... nice way to stay in the clear of conventions..
I mean at some point the cunt will probably press the button, but nobody wants to be the one the world blames it on.


----------



## injinji (Mar 8, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Why do they have oligarchs and we have entrepreneurs and magnates? I really hate doublespeak.


A few folks are talking out of the same side of their mouth as you.

From wiki wiki:
Some contemporary authors have characterized current conditions in the United States as oligarchic in nature.[11][12] Simon Johnson wrote that "the reemergence of an American financial oligarchy is quite recent", a structure which he delineated as being the "most advanced" in the world.[13] Jeffrey A. Winters wrote that "oligarchy and democracy operate within a single system, and American politics is a daily display of their interplay."[14] The top 1% of the U.S. population by wealth in 2007 had a larger share of total income than at any time since 1928.[15] In 2011, according to PolitiFact and others, the top 400 wealthiest Americans "have more wealth than half of all Americans combined."[16][17][18][19]
In 1998, Bob Herbert of _The New York Times_ referred to modern American plutocrats as "The Donor Class"[20][21] (list of top donors)[22] and defined the class, for the first time,[23] as "a tiny group—just one-quarter of 1 percent of the population—and it is not representative of the rest of the nation. But its money buys plenty of access."[20]
French economist Thomas Piketty states in his 2013 book, _Capital in the Twenty-First Century,_ that "the risk of a drift towards oligarchy is real and gives little reason for optimism about where the United States is headed."[24]
A 2014 study by political scientists Martin Gilens of Princeton University and Benjamin Page of Northwestern University stated that "majorities of the American public actually have little influence over the policies our government adopts."[25] The study analyzed nearly 1,800 policies enacted by the US government between 1981 and 2002 and compared them to the expressed preferences of the American public as opposed to wealthy Americans and large special interest groups.[26] It found that wealthy individuals and organizations representing business interests have substantial political influence, while average citizens and mass-based interest groups have little to none. The study did concede that "Americans do enjoy many features central to democratic governance, such as regular elections, freedom of speech and Association, and a widespread (if still contested) franchise." Gilens and Page do not characterize the US as an "oligarchy" per se; however, they do apply the concept of "civil oligarchy" as used by Jeffrey Winters with respect to the US. Winters has posited a comparative theory of "oligarchy" in which the wealthiest citizens – even in a "civil oligarchy" like the United States – dominate policy concerning crucial issues of wealth- and income protection.[27]
Gilens says that average citizens only get what they want if wealthy Americans and business-oriented interest groups also want it; and that when a policy favored by the majority of the American public is implemented, it is usually because the economic elites did not oppose it.[28] Other studies have criticized the Page and Gilens study.[29][30][31][32] Page and Gilens have defended their study from criticism.[32]
In a 2015 interview, former President Jimmy Carter stated that the United States is now "an oligarchy with unlimited political bribery" due to the _Citizens United v. FEC_ ruling which effectively removed limits on donations to political candidates.[33] Wall Street spent a record $2 billion trying to influence the 2016 United States presidential election.[34][35]





__





Oligarchy - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The vote to proceed was bipartisan which means your Republican buddies voted for higher gas cost.
> 
> I'm bookmarking this for 2024.


First thing I wrote was that it's a good idea to ban Russian oil. 

Your logic is baffling.


----------



## injinji (Mar 8, 2022)

ANC said:


> Beans, that is probably what I fear most if I were to be conscripted.... I can't stand the fuckers.


At the beginning of the pandemic I bought a couple three pounds of dry beans every time I went food shopping. I kept that up about a year. Now I know I won't go hungry. I just hope I don't have to get tired of beans.


----------



## injinji (Mar 8, 2022)

I hope the EU doesn't follow suit with the oil ban. They need to keep their lights on. And we all need to give poot-poot a way out. The use of nukes gets put on the table if he is beat down too much. Wasn't it the Kinks who said Never corner a frightened man?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2022)

ANC said:


> I'd suggest one of those pin guns they kill the cows with


good idea, friendo


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2022)

printer said:


> *UK Will Back Poland if it Sends Jets to Ukraine*
> British defense minister Ben Wallace said on Tuesday Britain would support Poland if it decided to provide Ukraine with fighter jets, but warned that doing so might have direct consequences for Poland.
> "I would support the Poles and whatever choice they make," Wallace told Sky News, adding that the United Kingdom could not offer aircraft that the Ukrainians would be able to use.
> 
> ...


what does "backing Poland" actually mean? 
"We would protect Poland, we'll help them with anything that they need," he said. "Poland will understand that the choices they make will not only directly help Ukraine, which is a good thing, but also may bring them into direct line of fire from countries such as Russia or Belarus."
that's a sort of vague statement when it comes right down to it? is that a commitment to send in troops if Poland is attacked by russia or belarus?
or is it just a promise of find wishes and cheers from the sidelines? does "protect Poland" mean physical protection? or condemnation of russian violence against Poland?.....


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 8, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> This war reminds me of the war in iraq and everyone's opinion on oil and the economy and sending troops to the middle east to help the civilians and kill terrorists. russia is the new iraq.


Now what would China do with a 100yrs worth of Oil?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Now what would China do with a 100yrs worth of Oil?


Burn it in 50?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Now what would China do with a 100yrs worth of Oil?


They are trying to move away from oil as fast as they can and have bet heavily on a green new grid, battery technology and EVs. Europe is a lot more EV friendly than America, most trains are electric and trucks with electric pantograph systems and batteries could become common. How much oil will Europe need in 10 years? Not nearly as much as today, same for America, if half the cars on the road here were EV's in 10 years. So I figure Russia only has a decade to sell oil, until demand and price starts to drop, in 20 years it will be even worse for oil producers. I also think Iran knows this too as do other petroleum producers. This war will accelerate that trend tremendously in Europe especially and EVs will make more economic sense to most people there.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ok, let's just say that Vlad out of anger, frustration or insanity, dropped a tactical nuke on Kyiv, an ancient religious and cultural site for his own people. Apparently the place is full of former soviet nuclear bomb shelters and Zelenskiy is probably operating out of one of those. Much of the civilian population and useless mouths will be removed to the west because the city is still open to resupply and evacuation. Many of the fighters will be in these bunkers and so will their supplies, since a lot of the people who would fill them have been evacuated. So a 20KT tactical nuke goes off in the historic center of Kyiv with a big fucking radioactive mushroom cloud with lots of fall out cause it will be a ground burst.
> 
> NATO would probably not react right away, or with a nuclear response, they would let Vlad twist in the wind, but would up the stakes considerably. After he did that out of spite and revenge, he would be in a lot of danger back home IMHO. It would do little to change the facts on the ground, but it would make it very dangerous for Russia as America went to DECON2 along with Britain and France, a no fly zone would be at minimum a given.
> 
> I'm sure contingency and war plans are being worked out, that's what they do


i'm not talking about A 20KT tactical...putin is fucking CRAZY...everything he has done has been CRAZY...do NOT expect rational behavior from him.
Rational people don't tell transparent lies to excuse invading a neighbors property, killing indiscriminately as they go, so that they can re-establish a fallen empire for themselves to rule...
the reason NATO hasn't already stepped in is the very real possibility that he will turn not only Ukrain but a good bit of Poland, Moldova, Romania, and Hungary into unlivable fallout zones, and the average EU citizen will be getting very unhealthy doses for a good long time...russians will as well, but putin could give a fuck about his own peasants, they're all expendable for the glory of russky mir..
so, while i would be happy if NATO walked into Ukrain and kicked the fuck out of the russian army, and then went on to moscow to arrest putin, that ain't gonna happen. If things stall out too bad, and putin doesn't see himself winning, he could very believably do the same thing...
if there were no nukes involved, everything you've said would be valid, but there are, and a mad man LITERALLY has his hand on the trigger


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not talking about A 20KT tactical...putin is fucking CRAZY...everything he has done has been CRAZY...do NOT expect rational behavior from him.
> Rational people don't tell transparent lies to excuse invading a neighbors property, killing indiscriminately as they go, so that they can re-establish a fallen empire for themselves to rule...
> the reason NATO hasn't already stepped in is the very real possibility that he will turn not only Ukrain but a good bit of Poland, Moldova, Romania, and Hungary into unlivable fallout zones, and the average EU citizen will be getting very unhealthy doses for a good long time...russians will as well, but putin could give a fuck about his own peasants, they're all expendable for the glory of russky mir..
> so, while i would be happy if NATO walked into Ukrain and kicked the fuck out of the russian army, and then went on to moscow to arrest putin, that ain't gonna happen. If things stall out too bad, and putin doesn't see himself winning, he could very believably do the same thing...
> if there were no nukes involved, everything you've said would be valid, but there are, and a mad man LITERALLY has his hand on the trigger


Sigh, remember when 20 kt was strategic?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't know if it's true or not, i just hope that if it is true, it kills him quickly...and painfully


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What would the exit strategy be if NATO went in there, Zedd?


At some point this is going to become intolerable to western public opinion, Nato is already involved with “backfilling” Polish fighter jets and shipping Javelin missiles, so I assume you are referring to a nfz?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what does "backing Poland" actually mean?
> "We would protect Poland, we'll help them with anything that they need," he said. "Poland will understand that the choices they make will not only directly help Ukraine, which is a good thing, but also may bring them into direct line of fire from countries such as Russia or Belarus."
> that's a sort of vague statement when it comes right down to it? is that a commitment to send in troops if Poland is attacked by russia or belarus?
> or is it just a promise of find wishes and cheers from the sidelines? does "protect Poland" mean physical protection? or condemnation of russian violence against Poland?.....


In his English it means make a good bet on. Like picking a winner in a horse race, even though the horse is ultimately expendable


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Burn it in 50?


If you want plastic incorporated in your new EV.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not talking about A 20KT tactical...putin is fucking CRAZY...everything he has done has been CRAZY...do NOT expect rational behavior from him.
> Rational people don't tell transparent lies to excuse invading a neighbors property, killing indiscriminately as they go, so that they can re-establish a fallen empire for themselves to rule...
> the reason NATO hasn't already stepped in is the very real possibility that he will turn not only Ukrain but a good bit of Poland, Moldova, Romania, and Hungary into unlivable fallout zones, and the average EU citizen will be getting very unhealthy doses for a good long time...russians will as well, but putin could give a fuck about his own peasants, they're all expendable for the glory of russky mir..
> so, while i would be happy if NATO walked into Ukrain and kicked the fuck out of the russian army, and then went on to moscow to arrest putin, that ain't gonna happen. If things stall out too bad, and putin doesn't see himself winning, he could very believably do the same thing...
> if there were no nukes involved, everything you've said would be valid, but there are, and a mad man LITERALLY has his hand on the trigger


I don't think he is mad, just desperate and evil. We have to play the game carefully and are, no rush, time is on our side, not his.

Besides there are all those millions of soviet arms NATO got stuck with to get rid of inside the Ukraine and Vlad's empire. The fuckers sowed the wind with these instruments of death and now they will reap the whirlwind as the weapons they made and paid for are turned against them.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2022)

zeddd said:


> At some point this is going to become intolerable to western public opinion, Nato is already involved with “backfilling” Polish fighter jets and shipping Javelin missiles, so I assume you are referring to a nfz?


I'm conflicted about the US holding firm at NATO borders but I don't know what the exit strategy would be. Risk of nuclear war aside, what happens after Russia is forcibly repelled from Ukraine? 

Before Putin invaded, Ukraine was a developing democracy with internal problems, corruption being one of them. We saw how it went in Iraq and Afghanistan after war ended. We are finally free from those tar babies, are we going to take a whack at another after less than a year has gone by when we left Afghanistan in shambles?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think he is mad, just desperate and evil. We have to play the game carefully and are, no rush, time is on our side, not his.
> 
> Besides there all those millions of soviet arms NATO got stuck with to get rid of inside the Ukraine and Vlad's empire. The fuckers sowed the wind with these instruments of death and now they will reap the whirlwind as the weapons they made and paid for are turned against them.


i think he is mad...madder than ten mad hatters and 13 white rabbits...but i hope you're right and i'm wrong


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm conflicted about the US holding firm at NATO borders but I don't know what the exit strategy would be. Risk of nuclear war aside, what happens after Russia is forcibly repelled from Ukraine?
> 
> Before Putin invaded, Ukraine was a developing democracy with internal problems, corruption being one of them. We saw how it went in Iraq and Afghanistan after war ended. We are finally free from those tar babies, are we going to take a whack at another after less than a year has gone by when we left Afghanistan in shambles?
> 
> View attachment 5098169


The Afghanis don’t have nukes thank Allah


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm conflicted about the US holding firm at NATO borders but I don't know what the exit strategy would be. Risk of nuclear war aside, what happens after Russia is forcibly repelled from Ukraine?
> 
> Before Putin invaded, Ukraine was a developing democracy with internal problems, corruption being one of them. We saw how it went in Iraq and Afghanistan after war ended. We are finally free from those tar babies, are we going to take a whack at another after less than a year has gone by when we left Afghanistan in shambles?
> 
> View attachment 5098169


Afghanistan was a doomed tilt at windmills from the git-go. I’m not sure the situation here compares.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think he is mad...madder than ten mad hatters and 13 white rabbits...but i hope you're right and i'm wrong


Vlad got out of touch, but he is adapting to being bitch slapped by reality, mental flexibility is a sign of good mental health. He might be an asshole who believes his own fiction, but I don't think he lost his marbles. He is shocked, pissed and humiliated now, give him some time to cool off and think things through, let him twist in the wind for a spell. Usually major defeats bring about settlements in these conflicts, captured general being sent to The Hague for war crimes and thousands of their soldiers cut off from supplies, surrendering or surrounded with supplies cut off and relief far away. Kinda like Yorktown.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

zeddd said:


> The Afghanis don’t have nukes thank Allah


Allah be praised!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2022)

This is a problem like no other we have ever faced in the history of humanity, we face an extinction event within weeks, there is no use in drawing comparisons from the past. Hitler didn’t start ww2 this crazy. He is literally opening up humanitarian corridors and then shelling the evacuees. It gets worse from here unless someone stops him.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2022)

zeddd said:


> This is a problem like no other we have ever faced in the history of humanity, we face an extinction event within weeks, there is no use in drawing comparisons from the past. Hitler didn’t start ww2 this crazy. He is literally opening up humanitarian corridors and then shelling the evacuees. It gets worse from here unless someone stops him.


I am almost certain that we can find events in the 14th century that were worse.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Afghanistan was a doomed tilt at windmills from the git-go. I’m not sure the situation here compares.


A common problem among Iraq, Ukraine and Afghanistan is corruption in government and endemic to their societies. Maybe not as bad in Ukraine but this informs my view:









As Russia tensions boil, US farmer remains jailed in Ukraine


WASHINGTON (AP) — When Kurt Groszhans set out from North Dakota for Ukraine in 2017, he was eager to connect with his family's ancestral homeland and to farm the rich, black soil for which the country is known.




apnews.com













Focus shifts for Ashley farmer jailed in Ukraine


In a statement, Hoeven says in part, “Though Russia’s unprovoked invasion of Ukraine has made the situation challenging, we will continue to do everything we can to aid with Mr. Groszha…




www.kxnet.com





I don't want any more to do with nation building.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am almost certain that we can find events in the 14th century that were worse.


It's more like what Rome did to Carthage in 2nd century BC.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's more like what Rome did to Carthage in 2nd century BC.


That was perhaps the crest of Schadenfreude


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's more like what Rome did to Carthage in 2nd century BC.


If we all live happily ever after and the Russians are defeated and expelled from Ukraine under a bullshit face saving deal, Ukraine will prosper. There will be post war prosperity as the old soviet builds that were destroyed are replaced with modern structures. Usually infrastructure is rebuilt very quickly and leads to very low unemployment. They might live in trailers and tents for a spell, but they will be moving into better housing and many will own houses after this. This prosperity will spread to other countries too as they supply workers and materials for the rebuilding. There will be lot's of western aid and seized Russian money to do it. America will probably dump a lot of cash on them just to make Vlad look bad. Meanwhile the people in Russia...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2022)

__





Hacker group Anonymous hacks over 400 Russian cameras, lays text on feed reading "Putin is killing children"






www.msn.com





go get them


----------



## topcat (Mar 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


enanomalus, anomanousss.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2022)

I wonder what Edward Snowden is thinking right now?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2022)

topcat said:


> enanomalus, anomanousss.


I think The United States is a problem too.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I wonder what Edward Snowden is thinking right now?


“I could totally do a whopper, fries and a six-pack”


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2022)

injinji said:


> I hope the EU doesn't follow suit with the oil ban. They need to keep their lights on. And we all need to give poot-poot a way out. The use of nukes gets put on the table if he is beat down too much. Wasn't it the Kinks who said Never corner a frightened man?


Doubt he's frightened more like ill madman looking for legacy.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “I could totally do a whopper, fries and a six-pack”


Luckily, he can figure out a VPN.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, a doctor who observed Putin's face made the statement.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good idea, friendo


Heads or tails?



That thing scares the hell out of me. This movie still resonates.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

A reservist and his police pension is worthless, or it could be propaganda, though many are torn up by this I'm sure. He was in the Russian internal security service though... That can be verified from the Id's he showed. It might be trouble for Vlad if they are filled with half decent people and not Stalinist thugs.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Former Russian police captain tears apart his Russian passport and miliraty ID*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

*Why Russia's Invasion Of Ukraine Has Touched Such A Raw Nerve*





Writer Julia Ioffe writes in her latest Puck piece about '...why Russia’s invasion of Ukraine has touched such a raw nerve in Europe,' and she joins Morning Joe to discuss.


----------



## printer (Mar 8, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> First thing I wrote was that it's a good idea to ban Russian oil.
> 
> Your logic is baffling.


Ukraine is a long way away. Filling up your tank real close. Especially come election time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

I see Joe banned Russian oil today and so did the EU, Vlad might cut off Germany's gas supply and they will share a cold winter with Ukrainians too along with poles and others. They will be real pissed and motivated for a green new grid and tanker LNG. First day of spring in a couple of weeks and most houses can be heated enough by turning on the electric stove oven. If Vlad shuts it off, it's even less money he desperately needs, demand will drop soon anyway with good weather. He will seal his fate and that of Russian gas in Europe, if he does though and Europeans will have the summer to switch to LNG tanker gas and create emergency alternatives.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2022)

printer said:


> Ukraine is a long way away. Filling up your tank real close. Especially come election time.


i guess it just depends on how you view the world, and how much empathy you can muster up...America has had very low gas prices compared to the rest of the world for a long time
https://www.globalpetrolprices.com/gasoline_prices/#hl48
we're 68th out of 165...boohoo bitches, this is the price of freedom for the world. you want to support Ukraine, but you don't want to go fight? do it at the pump. know that that money is helping beat russia back across their own borders


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 8, 2022)

printer said:


> Ukraine is a long way away. Filling up your tank real close. Especially come election time.


If paying a little more (US buying Russan oil) on top of a lot more helps stifle the Russian war machine, I'm all for it. Seems like a small sacrifice to make in the big picture.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 8, 2022)

This is fucking great 
Russian Officer Complains About Dead General and Comms Meltdown in Intercepted Call (yahoo.com) 
They (Russians) are complete assholes.
How the fuck do you get 2, not 1, but 2 generals KIA in 1 week? (Hire a Russian to guard them?  )
And then the dumb fucks bomb the cell towers which they needed to communicate.

Incredible


----------



## printer (Mar 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what does "backing Poland" actually mean?
> "We would protect Poland, we'll help them with anything that they need," he said. "Poland will understand that the choices they make will not only directly help Ukraine, which is a good thing, but also may bring them into direct line of fire from countries such as Russia or Belarus."
> that's a sort of vague statement when it comes right down to it? is that a commitment to send in troops if Poland is attacked by russia or belarus?
> or is it just a promise of find wishes and cheers from the sidelines? does "protect Poland" mean physical protection? or condemnation of russian violence against Poland?.....


The Polish pilots s would not be up on flying flying the new aircraft to a threat level with Russian jets.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> This is fucking great
> Russian Officer Complains About Dead General and Comms Meltdown in Intercepted Call (yahoo.com)
> They (Russians) are complete assholes.
> How the fuck do you get 2, not 1, but 2 generals KIA in 1 week? (Hire a Russian to guard them?  )
> ...


.50 cal sniper rifles with Canadian optics supplied by Canada, they hold the record for long range kills and can get them a long way off. We supplied quite a few and the Americans were after them in Afghanistan after being impressed.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2022)

printer said:


> The Polish pilots s would not be up on flying flying the new aircraft to a threat level with Russian jets.


I’m not so sure. Russia has not maintained a training pace.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

printer said:


> The Polish pilots s would not be up on flying flying the new aircraft to a threat level with Russian jets.


They have simulators and can be brought up to snuff, most good pilots just need to be checked out and trained on the weapons systems, if you are already starting with experienced pilots it won't take long with simulators, they can really rack up the hours fast mostly learning the systems, not flying, they already know how to do that. A couple of American squadrons have probably been temporarily transferred to fill in while they do this.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> A common problem among Iraq, Ukraine and Afghanistan is corruption in government and endemic to their societies. Maybe not as bad in Ukraine but this informs my view:
> 
> […]
> 
> I don't want any more to do with nation building.


So disappointed Iraq didn’t become a westernized shiny example of a moderate muslim democratic. How about state building instead? Maybe the only way Iraq or Afghanistan could have worked is if all 50 states in the US agree unanimously to give them statehood, implement US law, American passports and open the borders for all their citizens, veto right for their governments on major packages, representives from their governments in the House, billions of dollars every year for their governments, sharing an election, foreign policy, economy, currency, jobs, houses, land. Or maybe tell them “be good and maybe some day you too can be a state in the US of A”? I know, absurd suggestion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m not so sure. Russia has not maintained a training pace.


From what I can gather from reports the 20 year modernization of the Russian military has been a sham with money spent on yachts. Nobody wanted to tell Putin apparently he doesn't like bad news and is surrounded by sycophants, a common thing with entrenched dictators. That is why you are seeing old men in dilapidated army trucks being called up for service with obsolete and in some cases worn out equipment. In the old soviet union military equipment was never surplus, but stored or given to reserve units and we are seeing it on trains heading for Ukraine or Belarus, it's a wonder they are not using horses FFS and would if they didn't have so much gas! There is also a chronic shortage of trucks and many are gonna be lost in Ukraine to partisan attacks, so they might even march into battle!


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 8, 2022)

You know what?
This war sucks, no doubt about it, but I'm a firm believer that in every fucked up situation, if you look deep enough you will find something positive (unless you were on the Titanic  )
Anyway, Putin threatened to use nuclear weapons, right?
Big mistake
Fuck nuclear, we have McDonald's & Coke & Starbucks motherfuckers and you ain't getting any more 
They are getting the shit embargoed out of them & the proletariat ain't gonna like that for long 
Really, like every company that means anything is right now pulling all their products, leaving the average Russian with absolutely NOTHING!!!!!

So what's good about this war?

The aggressor has had it's ass kicked & Putin's day's are numbered.
Plus the average Russian is getting a spanking for allowing that motherfucker to basically enslave them for over 20 years.
I have no sympathy for them
They should have killed him.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2022)

Sativied said:


> So disappointed Iraq didn’t become a westernized shiny example of a moderate muslim democratic. How about state building instead? Maybe the only way Iraq or Afghanistan could have worked is if all 50 states in the US agree unanimously to give them statehood, implement US law, American passports and open the borders for all their citizens, veto right for their governments on major packages, representives from their governments in the House, billions of dollars every year for their governments, sharing an election, foreign policy, economy, currency, jobs, houses, land. Or maybe tell them “be good and maybe some day you too can be a state in the US of A”? I know, absurd suggestion.


Yes but Republicans and brown peoplimals


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> .50 cal sniper rifles with Canadian optics supplied by Canada, they hold the record for long range kills and can get them a long way off. We supplied quite a few and the Americans were after them in Afghanistan after being impressed.


The problem is if the sniper is spotted on a rooftop, that building gets incinerated.


----------



## printer (Mar 8, 2022)

*Pentagon says Poland’s jet offer for Ukraine ‘not tenable’*








Pentagon says Poland’s jet offer for Ukraine ‘not tenable’


The Pentagon said Tuesday that Poland’s offer to give its MiG-29 fighter jets to the U.S. so they can be passed to Ukraine raises serious concerns for the NATO alliance and the plan is not “a tenable one.”




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> The problem is if the sniper is spotted on a rooftop, that building gets incinerated.


A risk they are willing to take, but they are a long way from the target!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A risk they are willing to take, but they are a long way from the target!


A thousand meters (max radius) is not that far


----------



## printer (Mar 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They have simulators and can be brought up to snuff, most good pilots just need to be checked out and trained on the weapons systems, if you are already starting with experienced pilots it won't take long with simulators, they can really rack up the hours fast mostly learning the systems, not flying, they already know how to do that. A couple of American squadrons have probably been temporarily transferred to fill in while they do this.


So what if in the mean time Putin decides to show his displeasure with Poland? And the replacement jets are not ready and neither are the pilots? Where are the simulators? How long does it take to get the responses of the pilots automatic so they do not have to think about pressing that button. "Oh wait, our old planes it was there, now it is over here." I used to operate machinery where shit can go bad quickly (not war bad but things crashing and flying fragments, sometimes drawing blood). My muscle memory on operating the machinery is still with me 25 years later. With people's lives at risk it might take a little more that a simulator ride to get the pilots up to snuff.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> A thousand meters (max radius) is not that far


3,540 meters
My nephew was in JTF-2 and did a couple of tours in Afghanistan.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In the years of fighting that followed in Iraq and Afghanistan, the impressive records set in Shahi Khot Valley were broken, but the titles remain in Canadian hands. The current record is *3,540 meters (3,871 yards)*, set by JTF-2 commandos against ISIS fighters in Mosul, Iraq, in 2017.









2 snipers set back-to-back records for longest-range kill during the first major battle in Afghanistan


Operation Anaconda demonstrated the skill and bravery of US special-operations forces, their international partners, and local Afghan fighters.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 3,540 meters
> My nephew was in JTF-2 and did a couple of tours in Afghanistan.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> In the years of fighting that followed in Iraq and Afghanistan, the impressive records set in Shahi Khot Valley were broken, but the titles remain in Canadian hands. The current record is *3,540 meters (3,871 yards)*, set by JTF-2 commandos against ISIS fighters in Mosul, Iraq, in 2017.
> ...


That is the record. 1000 meters is the more reasonable standoff for a sniper (shoot once, bug out) engagement.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

printer said:


> So what if in the mean time Putin decides to show his displeasure with Poland? And the replacement jets are not ready and neither are the pilots? Where are the simulators? How long does it take to get the responses of the pilots automatic so they do not have to think about pressing that button. "Oh wait, our old planes it was there, now it is over here." I used to operate machinery where shit can go bad quickly (not war bad but things crashing and flying fragments, sometimes drawing blood). My muscle memory on operating the machinery is still with me 25 years later. With people's lives at risk it might take a little more that a simulator ride to get the pilots up to snuff.


Simulators are close by in Europe and they won't be far away, they are a NATO country, fuck Putin. These guys are experienced and it won't take long, the more they train the better they get though, but a lot of that can be done back in their units.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That is the record. 1000 meters is the more reasonable standoff for a sniper (shoot once, bug out) engagement.


That was in combat conditions and anybody 2 klicks away would be in extreme danger.


----------



## printer (Mar 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> A thousand meters (max radius) is not that far


That is war. You are not guaranteed safety. The canadian long distance shot where they took out their target was a little more than a thousand meters. OK luck was probably involved but the long distance shot was over 3000 meters, 2.2 miles away. The normal effective range is 1,800 meters. Over a mile away.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> .50 cal sniper rifles with Canadian optics supplied by Canada, they hold the record for long range kills and can get them a long way off. We supplied quite a few and the Americans were after them in Afghanistan after being impressed.


Canada makes sniper rifles & scopes?
I thought you were a peaceful folk, not just a bunch of mushy, overly polite wimps like most of the world thinks about Canucks.
I learned something today
Thanks 

Oh, by the way, Leupold (German) make the best scopes in the world, (but that's my own opinion)


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That was in combat conditions and anybody 2 klicks away would be in extreme danger.


Some but not extreme. I give a shot at such a distance (optimal gun, ammo, shooter, spotter) maybe 5 per cent.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Canada makes sniper rifles & scopes?
> I thought you were a peaceful folk, not just a bunch of mushy, overly polite wimps like most of the world thinks about Canucks.
> I learned something today
> Thanks
> ...


They make the optics in BC the weapons are American.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Canada makes sniper rifles & scopes?
> I thought you were a peaceful folk, not just a bunch of mushy, overly polite wimps like most of the world thinks about Canucks.
> I learned something today
> Thanks
> ...


The rifles are probably Barretts but I do want to know about the optics.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2022)

Sativied said:


> So disappointed Iraq didn’t become a westernized shiny example of a moderate muslim democratic. How about state building instead? Maybe the only way Iraq or Afghanistan could have worked is if all 50 states in the US agree unanimously to give them statehood, implement US law, American passports and open the borders for all their citizens, veto right for their governments on major packages, representives from their governments in the House, billions of dollars every year for their governments, sharing an election, foreign policy, economy, currency, jobs, houses, land. Or maybe tell them “be good and maybe some day you too can be a state in the US of A”? I know, absurd suggestion.


Right? 

We show up with guns and expect them to win people's hearts and minds. Our Civil War ended 157 years ago and the Deep South is ungovernable to this day. It will be all roses and champagne between the US and Ukraine. Until it is not.

People in the US are naïve about the differences between societies across the world. Not only that but if we don't have an exit strategy we will eventually become an occupier.

_Shall I, then be like my father
And be willfully unmovable and strong?
Or is it better to be right?...
Or am I right when I believe I may be wrong?
Shall I join with other nations in alliance?
If allies are weak, am I not best alone?
If allies are strong with power to protect me,
Might they not protect me out of all I own?
Is a danger to be trusting one another,
One will seldom want to do what other wishes;
But unless someday somebody trust somebody
There'll be nothing left on earth excepting fishes!_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Some but not extreme. I give a shot at such a distance (optimal gun, ammo, shooter, spotted) maybe 5 per cent.


Dunno. I'm no expert, only know what the public does and what I've been told, it has been many years since I used military arms.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dunno. I'm no expert, only know what the public does and what I've been told, it has been many years since I used military arms.


I gave target a try. While I didn’t get good, I do seem to have absorbed the religion like a sponge.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2022)

Well, dang. I thought maybe US bureaucrats would at least give it some time to try to work it out before just saying no.

*'Surprise move': U.S. stunned by Poland's fighter jet offer*
_“We do not believe Poland’s proposal is a tenable one,” Defense Department spokesperson John Kirby said.









'Surprise move': U.S. stunned by Poland's fighter jet offer


“We do not believe Poland’s proposal is a tenable one,” Defense Department spokesperson John Kirby said.




www.politico.com





The Polish government stunned Washington on Tuesday by announcing it was ready to transfer its 28 MiG-29 fighter planes to the U.S., with the understanding that they would be handed over to Ukrainian pilots fighting off the Russian invasion.

The move, which came with a request that the U.S. supply Poland with used jets with “corresponding capabilities,” came after a week of back-and-forth negotiations between Washington and Warsaw over transferring the jets to Ukraine, which needs replacement jets to fight off the Russians.

A senior administration official told POLITICO that the U.S. intelligence community and the Defense Department have been opposed to the transfer of the Polish planes to Ukraine, due to the complications in getting them over the border and into the hands of Ukrainian pilots. The Polish government also didn’t consult with their U.S. counterparts before making the announcement.

A statement by Defense Department spokesperson John Kirby reflected that deep concern late Tuesday, saying “we do not believe Poland’s proposal is a tenable one,” and it is “simply not clear to us that there is a substantive rationale for it.”_


----------



## printer (Mar 8, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Canada makes sniper rifles & scopes?
> I thought you were a peaceful folk, not just a bunch of mushy, overly polite wimps like most of the world thinks about Canucks.
> I learned something today
> Thanks
> ...


I once was at a long distance shoot. I did not care too much for shooting 1000 yards,


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> A thousand meters (max radius) is not that far


Oh yea?
A thousand yards is a motherfucker (unless your Quigly from Down under) of a shot.
In a vacuum with no wind/humidity or for that matter gravity, yea, I'll take that shot
Otherwise, forget about it


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Oh yea?
> A thousand yards is a motherfucker (unless your Quigly from Down under) of a shot.
> In a vacuum with no wind/humidity or for that matter gravity, yea, I'll take that shot
> Otherwise, forget about it


Oh I’m talking top shooters. Past 200 I was crap.


----------



## printer (Mar 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The rifles are probably Barretts but I do want to know about the optics.








McMillan TAC-50 Long-Range Anti-Material and Sniper Rifle | Military-Today.com


The McMillan TAC-50 is a long-range anti-material and sniper rifle. This sniper weapon is used by elite military and law enforcement units in various countries. The longest recorded sniper kill in history was made with this rifle.



www.military-today.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Well, dang. I thought maybe US bureaucrats would at least give it some time to try to work it out before just saying no.
> 
> *'Surprise move': U.S. stunned by Poland's fighter jet offer*
> _“We do not believe Poland’s proposal is a tenable one,” Defense Department spokesperson John Kirby said.
> ...


So what is the problem with Ukrainian pilots flying them from Germany? Will Vlad cut off the gas? He is operating out of Belarus and has no declaration of war or UN approval in invading a UN member and they are quibbling about legal technicalities?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2022)

printer said:


> McMillan TAC-50 Long-Range Anti-Material and Sniper Rifle | Military-Today.com
> 
> 
> The McMillan TAC-50 is a long-range anti-material and sniper rifle. This sniper weapon is used by elite military and law enforcement units in various countries. The longest recorded sniper kill in history was made with this rifle.
> ...


I should have remembered them!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Some but not extreme. I give a shot at such a distance (optimal gun, ammo, shooter, spotter) maybe 5 per cent.











A semi-automatic rifle that aims itself


The smart rifles can automatically track a target, and even send their location to other rifles nearby using a computerised scope.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So what is the problem with Ukrainian pilots flying them from Germany? Will Vlad cut off the gas? He is operating out of Belarus and has no declaration of war or UN approval in invading a UN member and they are quibbling about legal technicalities?


It's a developing story. Poland acted unilaterally without even a discussion before going public with the offer. I'm pretty sure people in the US aren't going to barf over the deal. Then again, we have some smart people running this. 

I guess we'll just have be patient, watch, wait and see what happens. Something you are famous for.


----------



## printer (Mar 8, 2022)

*The secret world of offshore banking is proving it can stand up to kleptocrats*








The secret world of offshore banking is proving it can stand up to kleptocrats


Russia's invasion of Ukraine has produced an unexpected side effect: The complicated offshore financial system is rapidly proving it can dismantle itself. The war has galvanized an extraordinary coalition among tax havens that usually compete fiercely with one another to attract Russian wealth...




news.yahoo.com





Has Trump ever got a deal for these guys.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So what is the problem with Ukrainian pilots flying them from Germany? Will Vlad cut off the gas? He is operating out of Belarus and has no declaration of war or UN approval in invading a UN member and they are quibbling about legal technicalities?


Fuck Vlad, he's fucking toast.
Even if he takes Kiev, he & Russia are irrevocably fucked.
The whole world fucking hates them
And as far as asshole using nuclear weapons, I'd say go right ahead you dumb fuck, & you better hope the wind is blowing away from you, and not at you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's a developing story. Poland acted unilaterally without even a discussion before going public with the offer. I'm pretty sure people in the US aren't going to barf over the deal. Then again, we have some smart people running this.
> 
> I guess we'll just have be patient, watch, wait and see what happens. Something you are famous for.


It's fun to speculate about events, there are smart professional people involved here and their former collogues are on TV giving a blow by blow of the war. It is sad to see the tragedy, I don't ignore it, but try to stay focused on the fight. I see a lot of history in the making in a short period of time. I also see great danger, but opportunity too, I see an epic struggle for liberal democracy and the fight of a courageous and valiant people who refuse to be subjugated by an asshole.

So we will wait and see, while Vlad's mighty army creeps ever closer and the Ukrainians are being armed to the teeth. We will also wait and see what form air support for the Ukrainians will take. The longer we wait the better for the Ukrainians and the worse for Vlad. Let him twist in the wind for a spell, but don't provoke him. Vlad's army already in Ukraine will be soon exhausted and starved of supplies, unless help arrives soon, we will wait and see about that too.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck Vlad, he's fucking toast.
> Even if he takes Kiev, he & Russia are irrevocably fucked.
> The whole world fucking hates them
> And as far as asshole using nuclear weapons, I'd say go right ahead you dumb fuck, & you better hope the wind is blowing away from you, and not at you.


Somehow this ended up in alerts to me. For what it’s worth, I’m not a Vladolf fan.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck Vlad, he's fucking toast.
> Even if he takes Kiev, he & Russia are irrevocably fucked.
> The whole world fucking hates them
> And as far as asshole using nuclear weapons, I'd say go right ahead you dumb fuck, & you better hope the wind is blowing away from you, and not at you.


I wouldn't be so rash!  Ya gotta do the dance of death with the fucker until he goes away, one way or another.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

printer said:


> *The secret world of offshore banking is proving it can stand up to kleptocrats*
> Russia's invasion of Ukraine has produced an unexpected side effect: The complicated offshore financial system is rapidly proving it can dismantle itself.
> 
> The war has galvanized an extraordinary coalition among tax havens that usually compete fiercely with one another to attract Russian wealth. Led by the European Union, the United States, United Kingdom, Switzerland and Monaco - all of which have long been favored asset hiding places for Russia's richest individuals - are suddenly cooperating to impose sanctions and expel Russian President Vladimir Putin's cronies from the zone of legal and financial impunity known as "fiscal paradise."
> ...


It will go to Ukraine after a UN commission collects it all, for compensation and reconstruction, Ukraine will have a post war boom. Thanks Vlad, they will be taunting him (if he lives) from their new homes, while people in Russia are forced back to the land and peasanthood.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Somehow this ended up in alerts to me. For what it’s worth, I’m not a Vladolf fan.


I don't know either
Might have something to do with the oil I'm lubricating my brain with 

Oh, you shoot huh?
I fucking love it.
My fav is baiting chipmunks and popping a few from around 100 yds with my Springfield '07, iron sights.
Yup, I use a copper tip 30.06/250 grain bullet and it's hard as fuck to hit those fuckers.
They never stop moving, you have to get 'em when their picking up the nut. 
Takes practice but it's a lot of fun


----------



## injinji (Mar 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see Joe banned Russian oil today and so did the EU. . . . .


From what I heard, only the United Kingdom followed President Joe Rob's lead.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck Vlad, he's fucking toast.
> Even if he takes Kiev, he & Russia are irrevocably fucked.
> The whole world fucking hates them
> And as far as asshole using nuclear weapons, I'd say go right ahead you dumb fuck, & you better hope the wind is blowing away from you, and not at you.


Vlad fucked himself, but Joe caused him to do it along with NATO, if he didn't attack now he would have more trouble in the future. His obvious military blunders, he was apparently directing it, and strategic mistakes will be paid for in Russian blood, treasure and the shattered dreams of a generation. Russia makes almost none of the consumer goods and groceries it depends on, stores will run out, prices will soar and pensions and government salaries will become almost worthless, the great depression will look like a picnic. Soon car parts and tires will runout and spare parts for all their imported infrastructure too. The place will start coming apart at the seams as shit breaks down and food dries up. All I can say is they better keep the price of vodka as low as the price of gas. Gas is cheap, but if your car is busted you are fucked, not that you will have a job to go to anyway.

He will be remembered for his blunders, failures and fucking mother Russia by a generation, for a generation, it must burn his asshole like battery acid!


----------



## Sativied (Mar 8, 2022)

injinji said:


> From what I heard, only the United Kingdom followed President Joe Rob's lead.


Even more nuanced, from what I read, UK pledges to follow by the end of the year.


----------



## injinji (Mar 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So what is the problem with Ukrainian pilots flying them from Germany? Will Vlad cut off the gas? He is operating out of Belarus and has no declaration of war or UN approval in invading a UN member and they are quibbling about legal technicalities?


What is the problem? Flying planes into a war zone is an act of war. The only way I could think of is to fly to the border, then truck them across. Poland could have done that themselves.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

injinji said:


> What is the problem? Flying planes into a war zone is an act of war. The only way I could think of is to fly to the border, then truck them across. Poland could have done that themselves.


Attacking Ukraine from Russia and Belarus wasn't an act of war? Fine truck them in, do the dance of death with the fucker, he will lose in the end.


----------



## injinji (Mar 8, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Even more nuanced, from what I read, UK pledges to follow by the end of the year.


Yes. They will be "phased" out.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> First thing I wrote was that it's a good idea to ban Russian oil.
> 
> Your logic is baffling.


We'll see in a few years. I didn't see that post.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

injinji said:


> What is the problem? Flying planes into a war zone is an act of war. The only way I could think of is to fly to the border, then truck them across. Poland could have done that themselves.


Eventually the the CIA/Ukrainians are gonna fly in C130 transports and other smaller ones for an "Air America" operation in Ukraine, Vlad is gonna have to get used to it or shoot them down.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Even more nuanced, from what I read, UK pledges to follow by the end of the year.


They depend on it more so it's a phase out.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2022)

injinji said:


> Yes. They will be "phased" out.


I said same


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

It will be sometime before the fields of Ukraine dry up with spring rains to allow military maneuvering. Right now everybody is confined to roads, because even tanks get stuck in that shit. Vlad will have to wait for the land to dry out, because the roads are jammed with logistics now and will be lined with IEDs by then and everybody in the country will be armed to the teeth with soviet weapons. Many of the women and children will be evacuated to the west into NATO countries and the stage will be set, if this goes on it will be Hell on earth in Ukraine.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 8, 2022)

injinji said:


> Yes. They will be "phased" out.


Yes, like pretty much every european country is doing to some extend. Difference is UK can do it faster and entirely.

Johnson yesterday: “And you can’t simply close down use of oil and gas overnight, even from Russia - that’s obviously not something every country around the world can do. We can go fast in the UK, other countries can go fast, but there are different dependencies.”

Rutte (dutch pm) said something similar after he and Trudeau played with imaginary lightsabers.


German Chancellor Olaf Scholz already said nein too to full ban on Russian oil and gas too so EU won’t be following.


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 8, 2022)

printer said:


> There was a time where the West thought Russia can act like a responsible State. Since that time Putin and company has basically turned it into a police state. Europe wants the natural gas to replace burning coal in order to combat global warming. They do not have many options. It would be great if North America could ship its natural gas to them, the infrastructure does not exist to make it cost effective to replace Russian gas yet. So Europe is dealing with the devil in order to combat the world going to hell.


Wrong America is the police state! I understand Putin’s frustration with us, and I’ll present facts! Fact number 1 America has encircled not only Russia but also China for over 20 yrs, and inching closer & closer. How would you feel if your enemy moves to your borders? It’s not like NATO has Russians best interest at heart! That’s like Russia stationing and setting up military bases in Mexico, Canada and the Caribbeans! Bottom line I understand exactly, and I’m not a zombie living oblivious to the world I live in, and America has the Ukraine president in his back pocket! World War 3 has been started & lastly we have a war based economy! When funds are low we go to war!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Mar 8, 2022 - Press ISW





Russian forces continued concentrating in the eastern, northwestern, and western outskirts of Kyiv for an assault on the capital in the coming 24-96 hours. The reported appearance of forces belonging to Chechen leader Ramazan Kadyrov, Russia’s Rosgvardia internal security formations, and the Liga (former Wagner) Private Military Company in the western outskirts of Kyiv may indicate that the Russian military is struggling to assemble sufficient conventional combat power to launch its assault on the capital. Russian forces near Kyiv made limited gains and prepared for limited drives to continue their attempted encirclement to the west.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's fun to speculate about events, there are smart professional people involved here and their former collogues are on TV giving a blow by blow of the war. It is sad to see the tragedy, I don't ignore it, but try to stay focused on the fight. I see a lot of history in the making in a short period of time. I also see great danger, but opportunity too, I see an epic struggle for liberal democracy and the fight of a courageous and valiant people who refuse to be subjugated by an asshole.
> 
> So we will wait and see, while Vlad's mighty army creeps ever closer and the Ukrainians are being armed to the teeth. We will also wait and see what form air support for the Ukrainians will take. The longer we wait the better for the Ukrainians and the worse for Vlad. Let him twist in the wind for a spell, but don't provoke him. Vlad's army already in Ukraine will be soon exhausted and starved of supplies, unless help arrives soon, we will wait and see about that too.


dude, you've been completely triggered over the goings on in Ukraine. I'm not criticizing, just saying. I mostly skip over your posts. Posting here is a way to deal with the stress, so have at it. 

"Don't provoke him" ? We decide what we will do, not him. We have to be consistent in our words and actions. We must say what we will do and then do what we said. One of the worst mistakes this country made recently is when Obama drew a red line regarding use of chemical weapons in Syria and we didn't follow up when Assad used it. It appears that Vlad didn't think we'd follow up this time either. As I said earlier, the age of appeasement is over. China take note. 

Sanctions will gradually accumulate in their effect. They aren't going to stop his actions in Ukraine, which get worse every day. I have no idea how that will turn out. 80 million dollars between 1B and 20B dollars a day is what it costs him to prosecute his war. Sanctions are going to bite harder and harder and he's bleeding out his treasury. After whatever happens in Ukraine happens, give it another two years. Sanctions will stay in place. The world will adjust and wean itself off Russian energy. That revenue will dry up. Eventually, Russia will reach a tipping point. The blow we deliver must be hard enough so that Putin will not be able to fight a war again.


----------



## injinji (Mar 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Attacking Ukraine from Russia and Belarus wasn't an act of war? Fine truck them in, do the dance of death with the fucker, he will lose in the end.


Yes. Russia and Belarus are at war with Ukraine. They are not at war with NATO. We are trying really hard not to keep it that way. The main danger is due to Russia's weakness. They are going to have a hell of a time taking Ukraine. NATO would clean up his army so fast he would be more likely to use nukes. 

This is a very dangerous time. Poot-poot might not take it, but we must leave him an out if we want to get out of this with the least amount of damage possible.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Wrong America is the police state! I understand Putin’s frustration with us, and I’ll present facts! Fact number 1 America has encircled not only Russia but also China for over 20 yrs, and inching closer & closer. How would you feel if your enemy moves to your borders? It’s not like NATO has Russians best interest at heart! That’s like Russia stationing and setting up military bases in Mexico, Canada and the Caribbeans! Bottom line I understand exactly, and I’m not a zombie living oblivious to the world I live in, and America has the Ukraine president in his back pocket! World War 3 has been started & lastly we have a war based economy! When funds are low we go to war!


We are liberal democracies Putin is a nuked up Mafia Don, we have moral authority and he has shit, fuck Putin.
He invaded Ukraine, NOT America or anybody else, Putin and the Russians did it, not because they were afraid of NATO, but because they were afraid of the EU and the prosperity that liberal democracy brings.

So don't let the perfect be the enemy of the good.
Are you for liberal democracy or not? If you don't know what it is or means, I can define it for you.
Do you support Russia in this war or Ukraine, or are both sides the same?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 8, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Wrong America is the police state! I understand Putin’s frustration with us, and I’ll present facts! Fact number 1 America has encircled not only Russia but also China for over 20 yrs, and inching closer & closer. How would you feel if your enemy moves to your borders? It’s not like NATO has Russians best interest at heart! That’s like Russia stationing and setting up military bases in Mexico, Canada and the Caribbeans! Bottom line I understand exactly, and I’m not a zombie living oblivious to the world I live in, and America has the Ukraine president in his back pocket! World War 3 has been started & lastly we have a war based economy! When funds are low we go to war!


Putin keeps attacking neighboring countries and it is our fault that the remaining ones want to ally with the EU/NATO nations?

You should lay off the propaganda man, it is messing with your mind.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> dude, you've been completely triggered over the goings on in Ukraine. I'm not criticizing, just saying. I mostly skip over your posts. Posting here is a way to deal with the stress, so have at it.
> 
> "Don't provoke him" ? We decide what we will do, not him. We have to be consistent in our words and actions. We must say what we will do and then do what we said. One of the worst mistakes this country made recently is when Obama drew a red line regarding use of chemical weapons in Syria and we didn't follow up when Assad used it. It appears that Vlad didn't think we'd follow up this time either. As I said earlier, the age of appeasement is over. China take note.
> 
> Sanctions will gradually accumulate in their effect. They aren't going to stop his actions in Ukraine, which get worse every day. I have no idea how that will turn out. 80 million dollars a day is what it costs him to prosecute his war. Sanctions are going to bite harder and harder and he's bleeding out his treasury. After whatever happens in Ukraine happens, give it another two years. Sanctions will stay in place. The world will adjust and wean itself off Russian energy. That revenue will dry up. Eventually, Russia will reach a tipping point. The blow we deliver must be hard enough so that Putin will not be able to fight a war again.


I notice we are taking care with those fighter planes not to trigger Vlad, Biden is paid to defend the American people, not get them vaporized. Skillful means are required here.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Wrong America is the police state! I understand Putin’s frustration with us, and I’ll present facts! Fact number 1 America has encircled not only Russia but also China for over 20 yrs, and inching closer & closer. How would you feel if your enemy moves to your borders? It’s not like NATO has Russians best interest at heart! That’s like Russia stationing and setting up military bases in Mexico, Canada and the Caribbeans! Bottom line I understand exactly, and I’m not a zombie living oblivious to the world I live in, and America has the Ukraine president in his back pocket! World War 3 has been started & lastly we have a war based economy! When funds are low we go to war!


You are kidding, right?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I notice we are taking care with those fighter planes not to trigger Vlad, Biden is paid to defend the American people, not get them vaporized. Skillful means are required here.


Oh yeah. You wouldn't want me as prez. I wouldn't want me as prez. I am emotionally unfit for leadership. I'm just a mouse trying to figure out how to bell the cat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

injinji said:


> Yes. Russia and Belarus are at war with Ukraine. They are not at war with NATO. We are trying really hard not to keep it that way. The main danger is due to Russia's weakness. They are going to have a hell of a time taking Ukraine. NATO would clean up his army so fast he would be more likely to use nukes.
> 
> This is a very dangerous time. Poot-poot might not take it, but we must leave him an out if we want to get out of this with the least amount of damage possible.


We are going to do Vlad slowly, but first we have to be careful in Ukraine, everyday the military experts grow more confident that the Ukrainians can do the job, I've stated the case and their advantages over the Russians. The harder Vlad fights in Ukraine in a conventional war, the faster he will go down in Russia. The Ukrainians with NATO supplies will bleed him white, mostly using old soviet weapons in his rear and destroying much equipment that will be difficult to replace in a capitalist economy in freefall. The Russians have a chronic shortage of supply trucks too and many will be lost in Ukraine to partisans.

This is horrible, but fascinating too, wars compress history and change things in profound ways, let's hope it's not so profound that we glow in the fucking dark!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So what is the problem with Ukrainian pilots flying them from Germany? Will Vlad cut off the gas? He is operating out of Belarus and has no declaration of war or UN approval in invading a UN member and they are quibbling about legal technicalities?


the problem is russia has radar, they will know where they are taking off from and landing, and that will involve the host nation in the war, because putin will -rightly- claim that hostile planes are attacking him from there, giving him grounds to retaliate, probably involving NATO, which has a huge likelihood of escalating quickly to launch codes...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Oh yeah. You wouldn't want me as prez. I wouldn't want me as prez. I am emotionally unfit for leadership. I'm just a mouse trying to figure out how to bell the cat.


Joe cut his teeth in the cold war, so he knows the game.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the problem is russia has radar, they will know where they are taking off from and landing, and that will involve the host nation in the war, because putin will -rightly- claim that hostile planes are attacking him from there, giving him grounds to retaliate, probably involving NATO, which has a huge likelihood of escalating quickly to launch codes...


I know, they will just get creative, that's what they are paid for.


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 8, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Putin keeps attacking neighboring countries and it is our fault that the remaining ones want to ally with the EU/NATO nations?
> 
> You should lay off the propaganda man, it is messing with your mind.


Only country he has attacked was Ukraine because he refuses to let NATO reside in his back yard! Everyone shitted bricks when they were in Cuba with nukes. Come on at least speak facts. If you followed NATO you would see that since the end of ww2 we have moved closer, and closer to China & Russia! That is fact! Anyway all it really is Corporations within Corporations controlling the World. They really want to kill off all of common people like me, you, etc… They will let enough of live that can be managed as slaves. Most of our deficit is owed to Social Security and what happens if you kill off a population especially an aged population? Nobody gets to claim their social security benefits because they are dead. There goes all additional money spent on free health care, there goes money that was used for food stamps, the spending budget will go down tremendously! Not to mention free housing, drug programs, incarceration and what’s left intact or better off is the super rich waiting to cease control of the entire world!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the problem is russia has radar, they will know where they are taking off from and landing, and that will involve the host nation in the war, because putin will -rightly- claim that hostile planes are attacking him from there, giving him grounds to retaliate, probably involving NATO, which has a huge likelihood of escalating quickly to launch codes...


They also have eyeballs on the ground everywhere.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Only country he has attacked was Ukraine because he refuses to let NATO reside in his back yard! Everyone shitted bricks when they were in Cuba with nukes. Come on at least speak facts. If you followed NATO you would see that since the end of ww2 we have moved closer, and closer to China & Russia! That is fact! Anyway all it really is Corporations within Corporations controlling the World. They really want to kill off all of common people like me, you, etc… They will let enough of live that can be managed as slaves. Most of our deficit is owed to Social Security and what happens if you kill off a population especially an aged population? Nobody gets to claim their social security benefits because they are dead. There goes all additional money spent on free health care, there goes money that was used for food stamps, the spending budget will go down tremendously! Not to mention free housing, drug programs, incarceration and what’s left intact or better off is the super rich waiting to cease control of the entire world!


So you would rather live in Russia with justice and peace? I hear gas is real cheap there now too!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Only country he has attacked was Ukraine because he refuses to let NATO reside in his back yard! Everyone shitted bricks when they were in Cuba with nukes. Come on at least speak facts. If you followed NATO you would see that since the end of ww2 we have moved closer, and closer to China & Russia! That is fact! Anyway all it really is Corporations within Corporations controlling the World. They really want to kill off all of common people like me, you, etc… They will let enough of live that can be managed as slaves. Most of our deficit is owed to Social Security and what happens if you kill off a population especially an aged population? Nobody gets to claim their social security benefits because they are dead. There goes all additional money spent on free health care, there goes money that was used for food stamps, the spending budget will go down tremendously! Not to mention free housing, drug programs, incarceration and what’s left intact or better off is the super rich waiting to cease control of the entire world!


You do know that a lot of the republican base has been seduced by this war? The images of white Christians with guns and guts fighting for freedom resonates deeply with them. Why I'd bet the majority of those volunteering to go to Ukraine voted for Trump, how ironic. Vote for a dictator at home and fight against one abroad.


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 8, 2022)

The migs are useless, wouldn’t last a week on the ground and they need a half-mile runway. Jumpjets like the harrier or F35 maybe, but not conventional fighters. Drones, javelins and stingers are the prudent defense.


----------



## injinji (Mar 8, 2022)

56nitty said:


> . . . . . . Come on at least speak facts. If you followed NATO you would see that since the end of ww2 we have moved closer, and closer to China & Russia! . . . . . . .


It's true that NATO has moved east since the USSR crumbled 30 odd years ago. (I'm not sure what you mean about China) But Russia lost control of all the Eastern European counties it gained in the second world war not due to anything we did. But more their own terrible living conditions. And those countries were scared of Russia and ask to join NATO. In hindsight, that looks pretty smart right now.


----------



## injinji (Mar 8, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> The migs are useless, wouldn’t last a week on the ground and they need a half-mile runway. Jumpjets like the harrier or F35 maybe, but not conventional fighters. Drones, javelins and stingers are the prudent defense.


Almost no one is flying right now on either side due to ground to air defenses. But most of Ukraine's air bases are still usable. And Migs is what they are used to flying.


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 8, 2022)

Trump a Dictator? What do you call Biden? There is no difference my friend! It’s the Corporation the entity with the most money. You think laws are created in the Politicans you vote for? Lmao… No your laws are thought by the rich, presented to your elected officials whom then drafts it into law to be carried out by law enforcement!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> The migs are useless, wouldn’t last a week on the ground and they need a half-mile runway. Jumpjets like the harrier or F35 maybe, but not conventional fighters. Drones, javelins and stingers are the prudent defense.


Dunno a much about the planes, but I imagine NATO will do what's required to make them useful, runways are their weakness, but they can use wide highways with straight stretches too. I'd go for some A10 warthogs and use the fighters to defend them while they created a nightmare on the ground, but that might be too much for Vlad. Russian planes are only operating over turf they control, they are afraid of AA missiles and stingers take tactical close air support off the table. They have thousands of modern anti tank weapons plus tens of thousands of RPGs now with more coming.

Vlad's army is going to have a fucking fight on it's hands to take Kyiv, much less the west of the country. They had millions of soviet arms sitting in NATO warehouses FFS, where do you think they are now or soon will be? They have over 5 million fit men of military age and millions more older partisans. Most older men have had military experience and know these weapons, they can use captured Russian ammo and the Russians even paid for the guns that will kill them, the stars are aligning.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Only country he has attacked was Ukraine because he refuses to let NATO reside in his back yard! Everyone shitted bricks when they were in Cuba with nukes. Come on at least speak facts. If you followed NATO you would see that since the end of ww2 we have moved closer, and closer to China & Russia! That is fact! Anyway all it really is Corporations within Corporations controlling the World. They really want to kill off all of common people like me, you, etc… They will let enough of live that can be managed as slaves. Most of our deficit is owed to Social Security and what happens if you kill off a population especially an aged population? Nobody gets to claim their social security benefits because they are dead. There goes all additional money spent on free health care, there goes money that was used for food stamps, the spending budget will go down tremendously! Not to mention free housing, drug programs, incarceration and what’s left intact or better off is the super rich waiting to cease control of the entire world!


When do we get to the apes? isn't this the script of planet of the apes at some point? or maybe i'm confused, am i thinking of soylent green?
when does Charlton Heston get to shout "You finally really did it. You maniacs! You blew it up! " ?


----------



## injinji (Mar 8, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Trump a Dictator? What do you call Biden? There is no difference my friend! . . . . . .


Right. Did you see where they carried all the press away to serve 15 year prison sentences for asking hard questions?

Oh, I'm sorry. I was thinking of Russia. My bad.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 8, 2022)

NATO has never started a war. NATO is a shield, not a weapon. Being triggered by nations joining NATO clearly means the one triggered has bad intent. Forming a shield isn't an attack on Russia or surrounding Russia; it's a response to Russian aggression.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2022)

56nitty said:


> your laws are thought by the rich, presented to your elected officials whom then drafts it into law to be carried out by law enforcement!


we do have problems, you hit on one right there...there needs to be a lot of reform and it needs to happen quickly...we're working on it, Rome wasn't built in a day, but they were laying bricks every hour. you don't have to build everything you want today, but you do have to find a way to lay another brick. (John Heywood)


----------



## Sativied (Mar 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> 80 million dollars a day is what it costs him to prosecute his war.


Yikes… I was hoping it would be a lot more. Remember you posted those charts with the energy share of Russia’s gdp and export? That share hasn’t changed as much over the decade after as it did in the past weeks. EU sent 200mil per day a few weeks ago, over 700mil a couple of days ago because of the skyrocketing natural gas prices. And because of the fear of Russia cutting it off, EU now imports more than before the war. That’s all in addition to increasing rates by over tenfold since last year already. Russia already started slowing down gas delivery last year, preparing for this.

If Russian gas would be banned, or even just reduced a little more, it would raise much higher still. Russia threatened to shut down Nord Stream 1:





Russia threatens to stop Nord Stream 1 gas supply


Russia threatens to stop Nord Stream 1 gas supply




thegermanyeye.com





If only there was a large natural gas field in Europe itself…. oh wait, less than 100miles north of my place:








Groningen gas field - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




Largest natural gas field in Europe. Winnable gas left is now at current rates worth roughly 1.5 trillionUSD, 1.6 times our entire gdp. It was supposed to close down in 2030 because of the many earthquakes it caused (over 2 decades, 3.5 Richter max), latest plan was to close this summer. National drama over lack of compensation for damaged homes and stressed people. However, they did a survey last week in the area and 2/3rd of the people are like fuck Putin, open the pumps. Yearly output is limited, doesn’t solve the problem for all of Europe, but it would make a dent in some west european countries’ dependency on Russia. It would also negate any negative effects the war has on our economy and then some… It’s currently still considered only as a very last resort but everyone sees it coming. With prices 20-30x up what they were a few years ago it shouldn’t be a problem to compensate people in the area generously.









EU aims to slash Russian gas dependence by two-thirds this year


The Commission will propose energy measures to ‘hurt’ Vladimir Putin.




www.politico.eu





*EU aims to slash Russian gas dependence by two-thirds this year*
Timmersmans is an ambitious optimist, I think it’s a bit unrealistic but good to set a high goal.


----------



## printer (Mar 8, 2022)

*Saudi, UAE leaders declined calls with Biden amid Ukraine conflict: report*
Leaders in Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates (UAE) declined calls with President Biden as the war in Ukraine intensified, Middle East and U.S. officials told The Wall Street Journal on Tuesday.

"There was some expectation of a phone call, but it didn’t happen," a U.S. official told the Journal regarding a call between Biden and Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman. "It was part of turning on the spigot [of Saudi oil]."

UAE leader Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed also declined a call from Biden, according to the officials.

Officials told the outlet that U.S. relations with the two Gulf countries have been strained over the Biden administration's lack of support in the war in Yemen and the revived negotiations concerning the Iran nuclear deal.

Saudi Arabia has also been pushing for legal immunity in the U.S. for Crown Prince Mohammed, who is accused of killing a journalist in 2018.

One U.S. official said they have worked with the two countries to strengthen their defenses amid concerns over Iran, according to the Journal.

The U.S. has been rallying international support for Ukraine as some countries have remained neutral regarding the Russian invasion. 

Washington is potentially looking at Iran, Saudi Arabia and Venezuela for oil talks as it cuts off Russian oil imports. 

Saudi Arabia and the UAE both said they will not produce more oil than agreed on by the Russian-led Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries, the Journal noted. 








Saudi, UAE leaders declined calls with Biden amid Ukraine conflict: report


Leaders in Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates (UAE) declined calls with President Biden as the war in Ukraine intensified, Middle East and U.S. officials told The Wall Street Journal&nb…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

printer said:


> *Saudi, UAE leaders declined calls with Biden amid Ukraine conflict: report*
> Leaders in Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates (UAE) declined calls with President Biden as the war in Ukraine intensified, Middle East and U.S. officials told The Wall Street Journal on Tuesday.
> 
> "There was some expectation of a phone call, but it didn’t happen," a U.S. official told the Journal regarding a call between Biden and Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman. "It was part of turning on the spigot [of Saudi oil]."
> ...


Didn't Bush call them, "our good Saudi allies"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Yikes… I was hoping it would be a lot more. Remember you posted those charts with the energy share of Russia’s gdp and export? That share hasn’t changed as much over the decade after as it did in the past weeks. EU sent 200mil per day a few weeks ago, over 700mil a couple of days ago because of the skyrocketing natural gas prices. And because of the fear of Russia cutting it off, EU now imports more than before the war. That’s all in addition to increasing rates by over tenfold since last year already. Russia already started slowing down gas delivery last year, preparing for this.
> 
> If Russian gas would be banned, or even just reduced a little more, it would raise much higher still. Russia threatened to shut down Nord Stream 1:
> 
> ...


They can inject shit into the wells to deal with subsidence at Groningen and the Danes have large capped gas fields too. That and LNG tankers could do the job and they have until fall to get ready for LNG tanker imports. Spring is a couple of weeks away and it appears to be bad timing for Vlad. He won't be able to do much in Ukraine until the land dries out to allow for military maneuver. The roads are blocked with his logistics and will be lined with IEDs by the time his mighty army of mostly junk and reservists gets there. Welcome to Hell.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

*Let's talk about a report on the Ukrainian pickle grandma....*


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Yikes… I was hoping it would be a lot more. Remember you posted those charts with the energy share of Russia’s gdp and export? That share hasn’t changed as much over the decade after as it did in the past weeks. EU sent 200mil per day a few weeks ago, over 700mil a couple of days ago because of the skyrocketing natural gas prices. And because of the fear of Russia cutting it off, EU now imports more than before the war. That’s all in addition to increasing rates by over tenfold since last year already. Russia already started slowing down gas delivery last year, preparing for this.
> 
> If Russian gas would be banned, or even just reduced a little more, it would raise much higher still. Russia threatened to shut down Nord Stream 1:
> 
> ...


I saw that number somewhere and your post prompted me to check again. Yeah, I'm a dumbass.

How about 20 billion per day?









Research: ‘Ukraine war costs Russian military €20 billion per day’


On February 24th 2022, Russia launched a full-scale invasion of neighbouring Ukraine.




www.consultancy.eu





_The direct losses from the war alone – including liquidated military equipment and casualties among personnel – have in the first 5 days cost Russia about $7 billion. Of this, the loss of human lives alone is forecast to account for $2.7 billion in lost GDP over the coming years._

So, forget that earlier number that I just tossed out without checking, depending on how its toted up, somewhere between 1B and 20B per day. The thing is, his losses won't end even after the war is over. He won't have money to replace equipment and his army is going to dissolve when they make it home, those lucky enough to live through his war, that is.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Only country he has attacked was Ukraine because he refuses to let NATO reside in his back yard! Everyone shitted bricks when they were in Cuba with nukes. Come on at least speak facts. If you followed NATO you would see that since the end of ww2 we have moved closer, and closer to China & Russia! That is fact! Anyway all it really is Corporations within Corporations controlling the World. They really want to kill off all of common people like me, you, etc… They will let enough of live that can be managed as slaves. Most of our deficit is owed to Social Security and what happens if you kill off a population especially an aged population? Nobody gets to claim their social security benefits because they are dead. There goes all additional money spent on free health care, there goes money that was used for food stamps, the spending budget will go down tremendously! Not to mention free housing, drug programs, incarceration and what’s left intact or better off is the super rich waiting to cease control of the entire world!


Its amazing to me how your kind use grievance to justify the slaughter we are seeing Putin perpetrate on Ukraine. What does Cuba 60 years ago have to do with Putin bombing civilians in Ukraine? Your story doesn't wash. So you needed more words to explain your pretzel logic and now your post is a mess. Unreadable. Allow me to simplify. 


Ukraine is a sovereign nation that wants closer ties with the west than their neighbor to the east. It is their decision and would seem to be a good one given what we see going on right now. 

Unless you are the kind of guy who agrees with a serial wife beater when he says it was her fault, you have to agree with me.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Trump a Dictator? What do you call Biden? There is no difference my friend! It’s the Corporation the entity with the most money. You think laws are created in the Politicans you vote for? Lmao… No your laws are thought by the rich, presented to your elected officials whom then drafts it into law to be carried out by law enforcement!


President Joe Biden. What a lovely combination of words. Clean and free from corruption.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I saw that number somewhere and your post prompted me to check again. Yeah, I'm a dumbass.
> 
> How about 20 billion per day?
> 
> ...


So, 10 days of war will cost 200 Billion Euros and 50 days will cost a trillion euros. The fields of Ukraine won't dry out for more than a month to allow military maneuver, everybody is confined to roads now and they will be soon lined with IEDs. So Vlad will blow a trillion before he gets to the start line of Armageddon according to those estimates. Let's be conservative and say $500 billion, he will save money while they cool their heels waiting in Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I saw that number somewhere and your post prompted me to check again. Yeah, I'm a dumbass.
> 
> How about 20 billion per day?
> 
> ...


Wars are fought on credit, the banking system imported from the Dutch with William of Orange made all the difference to the conduct and financing of war ever since. During WW2 America borrowed from the population with war bonds. Vlad has no international bankers his war chest is frozen and his economy is fucked, they are even going after gold and all the tax havens are cooperating too. In recent years the government started providing lots of services to citizens and raised pensions a lot, there are many bills to pay. They depend on oil and buy everything they need including groceries from abroad and make very little, like Saudi Arabia. They can make arms, but you can't eat those and the MREs the conscripts were given expired in 2002, before many were born. Much of the defense budget for the past 20 years went to corruption and yachts, nobody told Vlad, he doesn't like bad news.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I saw that number somewhere and your post prompted me to check again. Yeah, I'm a dumbass.
> 
> How about 20 billion per day?
> 
> ...


Ah ok that sounds much better. The recent increase in gas import is to try and fill reserve areas in europe before it gets more expensive or cut off so at least the quantity should reduce at some point, with it demand, and with that hopefully less money flowing into russia. Such a messed up situation though. Right now Ukrainians are risking their life working at gas transit systems to keep the flow of gas to Europe going. While Russia pays Ukraine for transit, while Europe pays Russia, while Russia invades Ukraine.


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Its amazing to me how your kind use grievance to justify the slaughter we are seeing Putin perpetrate on Ukraine. What does Cuba 60 years ago have to do with Putin bombing civilians in Ukraine? Your story doesn't wash. So you needed more words to explain your pretzel logic and now your post is a mess. Unreadable. Allow me to simplify.
> 
> 
> Ukraine is a sovereign nation that wants closer ties with the west than their neighbor to the east. It is their decision and would seem to be a good one given what we see going on right now.
> ...


I referenced Cuba as an example. For you to explain how you’d feel If Russia built a military base there. That was a very simple question! You believe everything the Government tells you! You cannot possibly be that ignorant. All one has to do is read this country’s history and it will tell you all about the people who took it, where their from, and who were their allies which the same Countries are the major players of NATO. Hell the same can be said about the Iraq invasion, the Afghan invasion what happened in Afghan? Right protecting poppi fields! Why? Well the Country needed black budget money, what happened at the beginning and still happening? We went to afghan then boom we have a opioid epidemic bye bye middle class! Bye bye drug dealers! Hello black budget money from the arrests! Or bye bye debt by burning dollars. America can’t talk about invasions or killing kids while at war! Our everyday rights are being stripped away in the name of fear! Our Government is no better than any of the worst regimes you could think of in History!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2022)

56nitty said:


> I referenced Cuba as an example. For you to explain how you’d feel If Russia built a military base there. That was a very simple question! You believe everything the Government tells you! You cannot possibly be that ignorant. All one has to do is read this country’s history and it will tell you all about the people who took it, where their from, and who were their allies which the same Countries are the major players of NATO. Hell the same can be said about the Iraq invasion, the Afghan invasion what happened in Afghan? Right protecting poppi fields! Why? Well the Country needed black budget money, what happened at the beginning and still happening? We went to afghan then boom we have a opioid epidemic bye bye middle class! Bye bye drug dealers! Hello black budget money from the arrests! Or bye bye debt by burning dollars. America can’t talk about invasions or killing kids while at war! Our everyday rights are being stripped away in the name of fear! Our Government is no better than any of the worst regimes you could think of in History!


^Red Herring

logic fail.

What happened in Cuba has nothing to do with Putin's invasion of Ukraine. This thread is about the War that Putin decided to start by invading Ukraine and we all know that he won't stop with that unless Russia is delivered such a hard blow it cannot make war again. That is what the west intends to do. 

Go in peace.


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 8, 2022)

Also again who benefits from the war or wars to come that’s the number one reason for war is to make those corporate shareholders big bucks by profiting off of selling weapons, and looting other countries! Follow the money and you’d get your motives. I have to admit America is very very smart at it’s fuckery it bestows upon the world! This country is Europe’s fire power and it belongs to the crown! Hence why the Queen said we could put her name on the ballot and she would run the country!


----------



## injinji (Mar 8, 2022)

So, the Cuban Missile Crisis? This will remind everyone what happened. After all I was one when it happened, and I'm sure I'm a greybeard compared to many here.

During the Cuban Missile Crisis, leaders of the U.S. and the Soviet Union engaged in a tense, 13-day political and military standoff in October 1962 over the installation of nuclear-armed Soviet missiles on Cuba, just 90 miles from U.S. shores. In a TV address on October 22, 1962, President John F. Kennedy (1917-63) notified Americans about the presence of the missiles, explained his decision to enact a naval blockade around Cuba and made it clear the U.S. was prepared to use military force if necessary to neutralize this perceived threat to national security. Following this news, many people feared the world was on the brink of nuclear war. However, disaster was avoided when the U.S. agreed to Soviet leader Nikita Khrushchev’s (1894-1971) offer to remove the Cuban missiles in exchange for the U.S. promising not to invade Cuba. Kennedy also secretly agreed to remove U.S. missiles from Turkey. 









Cuban Missile Crisis


During the Cuban Missile Crisis, leaders of the U.S. and the Soviet Union engaged in a tense, 13-day political and military standoff in October 1962 over the




www.history.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Also again who benefits from the war or wars to come that’s the number one reason for war is to make those corporate shareholders big bucks by profiting off of selling weapons, and looting other countries! Follow the money and you’d get your motives. I have to admit America is very very smart at it’s fuckery it bestows upon the world! This country is Europe’s fire power and it belongs to the crown! Hence why the Queen said we could put her name on the ballot and she would run the country!


Most of the small arms in Ukraine will be soviet made, all those millions of AK47s, RPGs and mortars, with billions of rounds of ammunition are going to be used to kill the Russians who paid for them, ironic. Sure we are sending tens of thousands of Javelins NLAWs and Stingers, but they will be put to good use defending liberal democracy.

Studs Turkle called WW2 "The good war", I hope this one will be too, usually they are when you fight for what is right. It sure will be good for Biden, if he can get Vlad's head mounted on the wall over his fireplace (metaphorically speaking).


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It will be sometime before the fields of Ukraine dry up with spring rains to allow military maneuvering. Right now everybody is confined to roads, because even tanks get stuck in that shit. Vlad will have to wait for the land to dry out, because the roads are jammed with logistics now and will be lined with IEDs by then and everybody in the country will be armed to the teeth with soviet weapons. Many of the women and children will be evacuated to the west into NATO countries and the stage will be set, if this goes on it will be Hell on earth in Ukraine.


Vlads's army commanders fucked up big time.
Only one main road to Kiev from where they are and the Ukrainians blew up the ONLY FUCKING BRIDGE!!!! (oops!  )
Fuckers should have remembered what happened to..... Let's see who

1st in line to get screwed by a Russian winter were the French in 1812 when Napoleon got fucked by the cold & mud.

Then that asshole with the fucked up moustache tried again in 1941and surprise, surprise......
Mud & cold & frostbite & starvation is what Hitler got along with the destruction of Nazi Germany.
Lesson that should have been learned but apparently wasn't was that you do not start an offensive action in Mother Russia in the FUCKING WINTER!!!!!

Even I could tell you that


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 8, 2022)

Horrible: Russian Soldiers Shot Up An Old Ukrainian Couple Who Were Driving Home! (*Warning* Graphic)


In murder cases they call this Overkill, It's the sign of extreme uncontrolled rage. Posted By Ghost



worldstarhiphop.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

No doubt this has been broadcast on Russian military radios to Vlad's boys in extremely hostile country with heavily armed partisans who hate their guts and who will take their lead from these guys. God help any units they over run or capture on the road.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Vlads's army commanders fucked up big time.
> Only one main road to Kiev from where they are and the Ukrainians blew up the ONLY FUCKING BRIDGE!!!! (oops!  )
> Fuckers should have remembered what happened to..... Let's see who
> 
> ...


Vlad had no plan B, all the roads are choked with his supplies more bridges will be destroyed and it's mud season and will be for over a month, not even tanks can move in that shit. However special forces on ATVs can get around on it and heavily armed partisans will be close by. Not many realize that NATO had millions of soviet small arms stored and ammo for them when east block countries joined, many are still using them and even made ammo for them. These guns and other shit like RPGs are being distributed to partisans all over the country by truck convoys that are still delivering them far into eastern Ukraine. Vlad can't really move until the ground dries out and the Ukrainians will be prepared by then with a warm fucking welcome. Most Ukrainians will be combat troops in their army, the young women and older men will do logistical support using NATO supplies. They have millions of fit motivated young men, it will be a Helluva show. Women and children are being evacuated to the west as best we can.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Also again who benefits from the war or wars to come that’s the number one reason for war is to make those corporate shareholders big bucks by profiting off of selling weapons, and looting other countries! Follow the money and you’d get your motives. I have to admit America is very very smart at it’s fuckery it bestows upon the world! This country is Europe’s fire power and it belongs to the crown! Hence why the Queen said we could put her name on the ballot and she would run the country!


I can understand why you don't want to see us talk about the illegal war that Putin decided to perpetrate on Ukraine. Russia as we now know it will not survive this disaster.

Putin might launch nukes. Then nobody survives. 

Do go on about how bad Amerika is. It's a nice diversion from reality.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The world will adjust and wean itself off Russian energy.


I had mentioned before that even in the worst shit show there will be a positive to balance the negative,
In this case the upcoming energy crisis (it's just started) will FORCE the innovation & development needed for a zero carbon energy source today, not sometime in the near future 
This is the perfect time to develop & expand green energy, which HAS TO BE DONE!!!! or we're ALL FUCKING DEAD!!!!
We only have 30 years or so left or it's adios motherfuckers.
Go totally nuclear/solar/wind, now.
It should be a no brainer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Well I figured after Trump, it would be cold war 2, I just never figured the destruction of Russia and Vlad would be so quick and complete. I wanted to chop off their internet before this war, they did a pretty good job of it all on their own. No way with 20% of the world's economy could America do this to Russia, they had to do it to themselves, Vlad fucked himself and his entire country with his blunders. The fact that he was allowed pull this hair brained scheme off and has not yet been removed from office for his monumental blunders and the resulting domestic suffering, is testament to the fact he is a dictator on par with Hitler. Imagine if an American president did what Vlad did, drove the country into the great depression overnight and it was all his fault, 100%, even Trump would not survive impeachment and that is saying something!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

A very bad time to get busted for this, pardoned by Trump once already and a typical traitor. Who else has thousands of nukes pointed at you fool?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Ex-Rand Paul aide charged with funneling Russian money into 2016 election


Jesse Benton faces between 5 and 20 years in prison if convicted




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

Kyiv has transformed into a fortress, with its residents determined to defend it | CNN


Just two weeks ago, residents of the Ukrainian capital were tending to their shops, teaching schoolchildren or parked at their office desks.




www.cnn.com


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> dude, you've been completely triggered over the goings on in Ukraine. I'm not criticizing, just saying. I mostly skip over your posts. Posting here is a way to deal with the stress, so have at it.
> 
> "Don't provoke him" ? We decide what we will do, not him. We have to be consistent in our words and actions. We must say what we will do and then do what we said. One of the worst mistakes this country made recently is when Obama drew a red line regarding use of chemical weapons in Syria and we didn't follow up when Assad used it. It appears that Vlad didn't think we'd follow up this time either. As I said earlier, the age of appeasement is over. China take note.
> 
> Sanctions will gradually accumulate in their effect. They aren't going to stop his actions in Ukraine, which get worse every day. I have no idea how that will turn out. 80 million dollars between 1B and 20B dollars a day is what it costs him to prosecute his war. Sanctions are going to bite harder and harder and he's bleeding out his treasury. After whatever happens in Ukraine happens, give it another two years. Sanctions will stay in place. The world will adjust and wean itself off Russian energy. That revenue will dry up. Eventually, Russia will reach a tipping point. The blow we deliver must be hard enough so that Putin will not be able to fight a war again.


Yeah but again you are applying rational thought to an irrational tyrant. This isn’t going to drag out in some conventional way where sanctions cause Putin to capitulate in a few years. Expect fireworks and to have to adapt daily to the new horrors unfolding. 
It’s not going to be an “over there war” for long, it’s coming home


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

The trains are still running in Ukraine in most places including into Kyiv and they can carry lots of freight into the city and refugees out. There is a line to the south that is open and other lines can bring troops and supplies close to the fighting on the western side of the city too.


----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2022)

OK so we have the No Fry Zone now...
Seems McDonalds and Coke and Starbucks no longer doing business in Russia.
McD still paying wages though.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 9, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Only country he has attacked was Ukraine because he refuses to let NATO reside in his back yard!


It is early, just sat down with a coffee and am having a hard time getting past the first 7 words.

Putin invades Chechnya 1999




2008 Putin invades Georgia.



2014 Putin invaded Ukraine with his little green men in Crimea.

 

And now Putin is invading Ukraine once again blowing it to hell.




56nitty said:


> Everyone shitted bricks when they were in Cuba with nukes.


There is no nukes pointed at Russia from any of these countries that Putin is crying about. There is not even non defensive missiles on their lands from what I have heard from the experts that I have heard discuss this. Feel free to point me in the right direction if I am wrong, a 'huh-uh' will not do it though.



56nitty said:


> Come on at least speak facts.


Like the fact that you said Putin has not invaded anyone but Ukraine? You really do yourself no favors coming in here pretending like you know whats up while saying stupid shit like that. It is hard to not get sucked into the trolling, if you are an American like you say (because people can say anything online and there is no real reason just to believe someone is not a paid troll), we are on the same side. 

Our nation has been under attack with hateful propaganda spam attempting to drive wedges in our society for decades now, it is worth understanding it so that you don't get stuck in defending bullshit that paid trolls are spamming you with.



56nitty said:


> If you followed NATO you would see that since the end of ww2 we have moved closer, and closer to China & Russia! That is fact!


That is because China and Russia don't have to be our enemies, we are not the ones picking fights with them (outside of Trump's stupid trade war with China). Unfortunately they don't seem to think the same.

I am curious are you a ESL American citizen? If so mind if I ask what your native language is.



56nitty said:


> Anyway all it really is Corporations within Corporations controlling the World. They really want to kill off all of common people like me, you, etc… They will let enough of live that can be managed as slaves. Most of our deficit is owed to Social Security and what happens if you kill off a population especially an aged population? Nobody gets to claim their social security benefits because they are dead. There goes all additional money spent on free health care, there goes money that was used for food stamps, the spending budget will go down tremendously! Not to mention free housing, drug programs, incarceration and what’s left intact or better off is the super rich waiting to cease control of the entire world!


Oh Boy.



56nitty said:


> Trump a Dictator?


Yes. Well, at least a failed dictator. 

Just ask Reinhold, someone who Kyle Rittenhouse'd someone that Trump demanded his head on twitter and got it. Oh I guess you can't.




56nitty said:


> What do you call Biden?


President of the United States of America. 

One who is not using his office and twitter account to manufacture violence in our nation. 



56nitty said:


> There is no difference my friend!


Naive.

I understand though that you might have bought into the lying spam that the hate mongering propgandists have manufactured to make it seem like you have a point, but that doesn't make it true.

You can look at decades of Biden's taxes and easily see that he was not someone who cashed in on his political office while serving the American people. 

Trump was born a spoiled rich brat who felt like everyone was there to serve him.



56nitty said:


> It’s the Corporation the entity with the most money. You think laws are created in the Politicans you vote for? Lmao… No your laws are thought by the rich, presented to your elected officials whom then drafts it into law to be carried out by law enforcement!


Sounds all edgy and all, but this is just more of that right wing propaganda trying like hell to get people to believe their 'both sides' lie. 

The Democrats are the first major political party that is truly representative of 100% of our nation, the first time in the world's history really. And those rich you are talking about are trying like hell to keep power in the hands of the Republicans who have been legislating only for them while stopping anything that is designed to help the rest of us.



56nitty said:


> I referenced Cuba as an example. For you to explain how you’d feel If Russia built a military base there. That was a very simple question! You believe everything the Government tells you! You cannot possibly be that ignorant. All one has to do is read this country’s history and it will tell you all about the people who took it, where their from, and who were their allies which the same Countries are the major players of NATO. Hell the same can be said about the Iraq invasion, the Afghan invasion what happened in Afghan? Right protecting poppi fields! Why? Well the Country needed black budget money, what happened at the beginning and still happening? We went to afghan then boom we have a opioid epidemic bye bye middle class! Bye bye drug dealers! Hello black budget money from the arrests! Or bye bye debt by burning dollars. America can’t talk about invasions or killing kids while at war! Our everyday rights are being stripped away in the name of fear! Our Government is no better than any of the worst regimes you could think of in History!


Do you remember 9/11?


----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 9, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> It is early, just sat down with a coffee and am having a hard time getting past the first 7 words.
> 
> Putin invades Chechnya 1999
> 
> ...


So I'm seeing a pattern..... Oh but Qanon said..... It's hard for some to concentrate.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 9, 2022)

The global free trade system is dead and will not return in our lifetime. Things are returning to regional powers and smaller alliances. The countries that don't have natural resources to stand on their own or a alliance that allows trade for those resources is screwed.


----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 9, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Only country he has attacked was Ukraine because he refuses to let NATO reside in his back yard! Everyone shitted bricks when they were in Cuba with nukes. Come on at least speak facts. If you followed NATO you would see that since the end of ww2 we have moved closer, and closer to China & Russia! That is fact! Anyway all it really is Corporations within Corporations controlling the World. They really want to kill off all of common people like me, you, etc… They will let enough of live that can be managed as slaves. Most of our deficit is owed to Social Security and what happens if you kill off a population especially an aged population? Nobody gets to claim their social security benefits because they are dead. There goes all additional money spent on free health care, there goes money that was used for food stamps, the spending budget will go down tremendously! Not to mention free housing, drug programs, incarceration and what’s left intact or better off is the super rich waiting to cease control of the entire world!


I know, right! Only one country, twice lately. He's only cut off Russians from just one internet. He's only jailed and poisoned just one major reformist political opponent and there is no direct evidence it was Putin using polonium on his opponents or that he personally pushed any opponents out of windows to their death. If Russian citizens would stop antagonizing him with protests they wouldn't be going to jail! Stop pushing his buttons by erecting defenses!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 9, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Yeah but again you are applying rational thought to an irrational tyrant. This isn’t going to drag out in some conventional way where sanctions cause Putin to capitulate in a few years. Expect fireworks and to have to adapt daily to the new horrors unfolding.
> It’s not going to be an “over there war” for long, it’s coming home


Yep, he might push the button. Where does this end, Zedd? I'm not the one making the decisions, I just know that democracy and freedom went backwards last decade. We almost lost ours in the US in part because we didn't deal with that guy. The prospect of life in Trump's irrational world was terrifying. This is an existential threat, I agree. Not just the bomb. The people of Ukraine are willing to die before they go under Putin's thumb. Right now, Russia is experiencing a brain drain as people flee that country without any plans for what to do when they make it out. So, I can't tell you what Putin or the people around him will do. I can tell you though that others are risking their lives because they don't see Putin's way as worth living. 

I don't have an answer to your concerns other than I understand what NATO is doing. It can work if we have the time. Or it can work if the people around Putin want to live and take steps to remove him. Their prospects are worse than ours. 

We missed your deadline, btw, you said earlier that the bomb will be dropped by now.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 9, 2022)

The mad midget is dropping butterfly mines on Ukraine, children look at them as a toy of some sort and often pick them up, what a evil weapon. They are not made to kill but instead maim by blowing off a arm or leg to slow down fleeing soldiers and civilians.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 9, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I had mentioned before that even in the worst shit show there will be a positive to balance the negative,
> In this case the upcoming energy crisis (it's just started) will FORCE the innovation & development needed for a zero carbon energy source today, not sometime in the near future
> This is the perfect time to develop & expand green energy, which HAS TO BE DONE!!!! or we're ALL FUCKING DEAD!!!!
> We only have 30 years or so left or it's adios motherfuckers.
> ...


nuclear winter has an upside.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 9, 2022)

56nitty said:


> I referenced Cuba as an example.


an example of what? Ukraine has been an independent country since 91...they can join what they want, when they want, and fuck russia and every russian in it...
Kruschev sailed across a fucking ocean to try to fuck with us, and we kicked his fucking ass back to russia...
point out the parallels here? an independent sovereign nation contemplates joining an association for defense and is invaded by it's ultra paranoid neighbor....an unfriendly regime on the other side of the world attempts to deliberately provoke a nation by placing missiles within striking range of that nation...
that seems like two very different situations...the only real parallel i can see is that russia is going to fail at both...


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yep, he might push the button. Where does this end, Zedd? I'm not the one making the decisions, I just know that democracy and freedom went backwards last decade. We almost lost ours in the US in part because we didn't deal with that guy. The prospect of life in Trump's irrational world was terrifying. This is an existential threat, I agree. Not just the bomb. The people of Ukraine are willing to die before they go under Putin's thumb. Right now, Russia is experiencing a brain drain as people flee that country without any plans for what to do when they make it out. So, I can't tell you what Putin or the people around him will do. I can tell you though that others are risking their lives because they don't see Putin's way as worth living.
> 
> I don't have an answer to your concerns other than I understand what NATO is doing. It can work if we have the time. Or it can work if the people around Putin want to live and take steps to remove him. Their prospects are worse than ours.
> 
> We missed your deadline, btw, you said earlier that the bomb will be dropped by now.


Sorry you missed the two tb bombs already dropped but yes it’s not your fault sorry to bother you with this.
Putin wasn’t going to invade according to you, it was too irrational as he had too much to lose. He did


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 9, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Sorry you missed the two tb bombs already dropped but yes it’s not your fault sorry to bother you with this.
> Putin wasn’t going to invade according to you, it was too irrational as he had too much to lose. He did


that's a little sanctimonious....
people make errors, lets move past them...
it's hard to predict what an insane person will do. it seems just about everyone was wrong about something, which isn't surprising when you look at the mountain of irrational acts committed by putin. lying to his own men, invading in the worst weather possible, using tissue thin pretext to try to justify his actions, bombing civilians, declaring safe passage lanes and then bombing those trying to use them, bombing nuclear facilities....and a hundred other errors and blunders. the rest of the world needs unity now, we need to focus on this and get it over with. if it goes to the extreme, we need a strategy to minimize damage...
we don't need to be pointing fingers at each other, we need to be pointing them at putin


----------



## injinji (Mar 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> . . . . . . . .that seems like two very different situations...the only real parallel i can see is that russia is going to fail at both...


The USSR did get us to remove our missiles from Turkey, which was why they came to Cuba in the first place. (the secret part of the deal was the deal)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 9, 2022)

looks like faux news and fucker carlson are trying to do putin's job for him...traitorous motherfuckers...
https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/tucker-carlson-russian-television/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

Vlad had no plan B, he invaded just as the ground thawed and Ukraine will be mud confining the Russians to the roads that are choked with his logistics for months. Plan A failed spectacularly and he not only had no plan B, he had no contingency plans either. Right now it looks like he is panicking, stunned and confused, but soon he will start executing those who ripped off the Russian military budget for 20 years.

Meanwhile the Ukrainians are being armed to the teeth, training and organizing, aside from modern weapons they are getting literally millions of former soviet arms that were in storage. By the time Vlad gets to the start line of Armageddon, the Ukrainians will be ready to welcome him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

injinji said:


> The USSR did get us to remove our missiles from Turkey, which was why they came to Cuba in the first place. (the secret part of the deal was the deal)


By the time that happened improvements in technology rendered them obsolete, they were introducing and testing solid fueled missiles by then and ICBM's had a long reach. Polaris was being tested and the subs were probably being built, it was an off ramp for the Russians.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's a little sanctimonious....
> people make errors, lets move past them...
> it's hard to predict what an insane person will do. it seems just about everyone was wrong about something, which isn't surprising when you look at the mountain of irrational acts committed by putin. lying to his own men, invading in the worst weather possible, using tissue thin pretext to try to justify his actions, bombing civilians, declaring safe passage lanes and then bombing those trying to use them, bombing nuclear facilities....and a hundred other errors and blunders. the rest of the world needs unity now, we need to focus on this and get it over with. if it goes to the extreme, we need a strategy to minimize damage...
> we don't need to be pointing fingers at each other, we need to be pointing them at putin


Thanks I take your point, I’ll be back if it gets worse with some more sanctimonious posts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> looks like faux news and fucker carlson are trying to do putin's job for him...traitorous motherfuckers...
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/tucker-carlson-russian-television/


If Tucker keeps spouting for Russia, he's gonna get death threats from the right! Many of them have been seduced by the struggle for freedom from tyranny and you know what they are like!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Thanks I take your point, I’ll be back if it gets worse with some more sanctimonious posts.


If this goes sideways we will all be shadows imprinted on a wall before being vaporized.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

Looking at a map of Ukraine, it quickly becomes apparent that the Dnieper river, more a lake in the center of the country, divides Ukraine into two pieces, east and west. It is an easily defensible line and I think it could be Vlad's plan B if he every comes up with one. He will try to take eastern Ukraine while keeping pressure on Kyiv, if he can get eastern Ukraine and the south, he thinks he can squat behind his new iron curtain like Stalin. The Dnieper river makes a good defensive line for a conventional war, limits his objectives to his means of achieving them and allows him to save face at home.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 9, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Sorry you missed the two tb bombs already dropped but yes it’s not your fault sorry to bother you with this.
> Putin wasn’t going to invade according to you, it was too irrational as he had too much to lose. He did


You are right in that I didn't understand Putin or his rationale. It was a test of my understanding and it highlighted that in the area of understanding psychopaths, I'm not knowledgeable. I can say from recent history that appeasing Putin led us to this point. What do you suggest, we continue to follow a path that leads us to a cliff?

I haven't heard put your chest out and say what should be done. I did see you post the nuclear bomb would be dropped on UK before now and that didn't happen either. 

It mattered not that I was wrong. This is a lab where people can test their ideas without chance of causing damage. I'll wear your scorn with pride.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 9, 2022)

Chernobyl power supply cut but IAEA says no imminent safety threat | Ukraine | The Guardian


UN’s nuclear watchdog voices concern over ‘worsening’ situation for staff at defunct Ukrainian plant




amp.theguardian.com





Yeah no imminent risk, but after 48 hours what happens? Starts leaking that’s what’s happening…so it’s not imminent, it’s almost imminent?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 9, 2022)

Thread by @Joanna_Szostek on Thread Reader App


@Joanna_Szostek: I'm regularly asked what Russian media are reporting about Ukraine, usually by people who don't speak Russian. And I struggle to convey the **scale of lies and sheer depravity** of Russian state med...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 9, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Chernobyl power supply cut but IAEA says no imminent safety threat | Ukraine | The Guardian
> 
> 
> UN’s nuclear watchdog voices concern over ‘worsening’ situation for staff at defunct Ukrainian plant
> ...


Nuclear fallout respects no borders. Putin is creating a crisis for the west. They need a cease fire in order to get that facility back on line. What kind of deal does NATO accept?


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 9, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> It is early, just sat down with a coffee and am having a hard time getting past the first 7 words.
> 
> Putin invades Chechnya 1999
> 
> ...


I forgot about those invasions but America still needs to mind it’s own business. It’s cool you want to throw insults, that just lets me know that the truth gets under your skin! Fact is the US always start shit and wants to point the finger! We’ve killed innocent civilians including children to! I ultimately don’t give a shit about Russia or the Ukraine. I do care about America and all the Vets that’s homeless and suffering mental Illness. I care about my rights being stripped away.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

Here is a map of Russian troop concentrations and Russia is heavily dependent on it's rail network to transport Troops and supplies. I'll see if I can find an update, but we should be able to see the situation these days from open sources like satellite images and private military institutes and other organizations who collect and evaluate this stuff. This will show us Vlad's future intentions. Forces in country will soon be exhausted if help doesn't arrive and replacements for combat units might be conscripts taken from the rear logistical units. He can't really get more in right now, even if he had it ready, which he does not.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

Russia’s invasion of Ukraine in maps — latest updates


A visual guide to the war




www.ft.com


----------



## cawolves (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Nuclear fallout respects no borders. Putin is creating a crisis for the west. They need a cease fire in order to get that facility back on line. What kind of deal does NATO accept?


More of one in Belarus and Russia, prevailing winds this time of year will mean they get it too and probably more than the west.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

cawolves said:


> View attachment 5098669


It's the Ukrainian's war, we and all other liberal democracies have their backs. Ole Joe will do well with this war and America just jumped in with both feet, even the republican base loves the idea of a fight for freedom by citizens with guns against tyranny. They don't like no gig guberment and Vlad is big government on steroids!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

This war is gonna get a lot of republican support and they will be calling Joe "soft on Russia" before it's over!


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 9, 2022)

Here in Bucharest will be a charity concert for ukraine. The money from the tickets will be 100% donated, every ukrainian has free entry. Armin van buuren, tom odell some local artists, not my type of music but a drink should be fine, today was the first without any covid restrictions so it’s gonna be a big party->big money


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Here in Bucharest will be a charity concert for ukraine. The money from the tickets will be 100% donated, every ukrainian has free entry. Armin van buuren, tom odell some local artists, not my type of music but a drink should be fine, today was the first without any covid restrictions so it’s gonna be a big party->big money


America just approved or will billions for Ukraine, much will be for defense, but not all and others are pouring money in too. It's bad now and will get worse. It takes time, but spring is coming and with that vast refugee camps in all NATO countries as they spread them around. Most places can absorb them without resorting to camps, expect millions more though as the place is cleared for battle when the ground in countryside dries out in a few weeks and they can move around.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 9, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Here in Bucharest will be a charity concert for ukraine. The money from the tickets will be 100% donated, every ukrainian has free entry. Armin van buuren, tom odell some local artists, not my type of music but a drink should be fine, today was the first without any covid restrictions so it’s gonna be a big party->big money


No covid restrictions with a vax rate of barely over 40%?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2022)

talk about a war crime..... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501621370614173701


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 9, 2022)

One of the "tells" that Putin controls a large part of the Trumpist narrative is how quickly the nonsense about how "Putin sent in his JV" against Ukraine spread. I hear this bullshit daily. 

It must be embarrassing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

Sativied said:


> No covid restrictions with a vax rate of barely over 40%?


They might require refugees to get vaxxed before entry in some countries.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 9, 2022)

Sativied said:


> No covid restrictions with a vax rate of barely over 40%?


Yeah its really weird, this happened at midnight without any warning before, even the vax certificates don’t matter anymore. Until midnight everything was really strict, mask in the park and everything, i don’t see the reason begind this action


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> talk about a war crime.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501621370614173701


Ukrainian special forces announced it would take no prisoners from Russian artillery units and will slaughter them like pigs. Other fighters, especially partisans and irregulars, will take their cue from them. I'm sure this has been broadcast on Russian military radio channels along with other stuff, you just need a captured radio to do it and they are in most of the equipment. At some point units will be cut off, generals captured and sent to The Hague for war crimes, no doubt an escalation and provocation, too bad.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 9, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Yeah its really weird, this happened at midnight without any warning before, even the vax certificates don’t matter anymore. Until midnight everything was really strict, mask in the park and everything, i don’t see the reason begind this action


When most restrictions ended in NL a few weeks ago I went to a coffeeshop and the girl weighing my weed was like “You don’t have to wear a mask anymore”. I didn’t bother to explain her I wear masks because of the high number of infections, not because a government told me. Best to remain careful, number of cases jumped in countries where restrictions ended even when they had a much higher vax rate.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 9, 2022)

56nitty said:


> I forgot about those invasions but America still needs to mind it’s own business. It’s cool you want to throw insults, that just lets me know that the truth gets under your skin! Fact is the US always start shit and wants to point the finger! We’ve killed innocent civilians including children to!


So your response to Putin murdering children with his bombing children's hospitals is to go with a what about-ism?

We are not starting anything, we don't get to decide who is in NATO, it is up to those countries to want to get into it, and all the NATO nation's need to approve of it.

Feel free to point out the insults I made towards you. I think that you might be triggering and reading things from a snow flaking point of view and taking things wrong. 



56nitty said:


> I ultimately don’t give a shit about Russia or the Ukraine.


Ok? 



56nitty said:


> I ultimately don’t give a shit about Russia or the Ukraine. I do care about America and all the Vets that’s homeless and suffering mental Illness.


Everyone does. This is along the same lines as understanding nobody is 'pro-abortion'. 



56nitty said:


> I care about my rights being stripped away.


I'll bite, what rights have you had stripped away?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 9, 2022)

56nitty said:


> I forgot about those invasions but America still needs to mind it’s own business. It’s cool you want to throw insults, that just lets me know that the truth gets under your skin! Fact is the US always start shit and wants to point the finger! We’ve killed innocent civilians including children to! I ultimately don’t give a shit about Russia or the Ukraine. I do care about America and all the Vets that’s homeless and suffering mental Illness. I care about my rights being stripped away.


nag·ging
/ˈnaɡiNG/

_adjective_

1. (of a person) constantly harassing someone to do something.
"I wanted to get away from my nagging parents"
.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 9, 2022)

Sativied said:


> When most restrictions ended in NL a few weeks ago I went to a coffeeshop and the girl weighing my weed was like “You don’t have to wear a mask anymore”. I didn’t bother to explain her I wear masks because of the high number of infections, not because a government told me. Best to remain careful, number of cases jumped in countries where restrictions ended even when they had a much higher vax rate.


Totally, i got covid 3 times and i am vaxxed, protect myself and the others but a lot of people seem to be like”i don’t see it, it doesn’t exist”:/


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Chernobyl power supply cut but IAEA says no imminent safety threat | Ukraine | The Guardian
> 
> 
> UN’s nuclear watchdog voices concern over ‘worsening’ situation for staff at defunct Ukrainian plant
> ...


The good news is that Chernobyl was so long ago, the short hot isotopes are gone or much reduced. The heat load is no longer big. A Fukushima isn’t in the cards.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The good news is that Chernobyl was so long ago, the short hot isotopes are gone or much reduced. The heat load is no longer big. A Fukushima isn’t in the cards.


I'd very much like to see a link on that. thx


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The good news is that Chernobyl was so long ago, the short hot isotopes are gone or much reduced. The heat load is no longer big. A Fukushima isn’t in the cards.


Clearly but any leak is a bad thing even if it’s smaller, besides that ukranians are in a war literally, they shouldn’t worry about this too…

and with the latest maternity bombed, taking dead babies out, it’s just too much…i hope it doesn’t just end however putin wants at negotiations, without any repercussions for him just so we can go back to what we know


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 9, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Canada makes sniper rifles & scopes?
> I thought you were a peaceful folk, not just a bunch of mushy, overly polite wimps like most of the world thinks about Canucks.









This was a Canadian baby watching that fight.


----------



## injinji (Mar 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> By the time that happened improvements in technology rendered them obsolete, they were introducing and testing solid fueled missiles by then and ICBM's had a long reach. Polaris was being tested and the subs were probably being built, it was an off ramp for the Russians.


We are talking 1962. Short range missiles were a part of our nuclear posture.

From wiki wiki: Early ICBMs had limited precision, which made them suitable for use only against the largest targets, such as cities. They were seen as a "safe" basing option, one that would keep the deterrent force close to home where it would be difficult to attack. Attacks against military targets (especially hardened ones) still demanded the use of a more precise, manned bomber. Second- and third-generation designs (such as the LGM-118 Peacekeeper {deployed in 1985}) dramatically improved accuracy to the point where small point targets can be successfully attacked. 









Intercontinental ballistic missile - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













LGM-118 Peacekeeper - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 9, 2022)

Sativied said:


> When most restrictions ended in NL a few weeks ago I went to a coffeeshop and the girl weighing my weed was like “You don’t have to wear a mask anymore”. I didn’t bother to explain her I wear masks because of the high number of infections, not because a government told me. Best to remain careful, number of cases jumped in countries where restrictions ended even when they had a much higher vax rate.


Tell me about the hashish. Sigh.

We can't get really hashish.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 9, 2022)

Ukraine: As war rages what are the risks at the Chernobyl nuclear plant? | DW | 09.03.2022


Threat of a nuclear catastrophe is low. But experts fear for safety of workers who have been unable to rotate off shift. Communications with the site are down and electricity has reportedly been lost.




www.dw.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 9, 2022)

56nitty said:


> . . . . . . I ultimately don’t give a shit about Russia or the Ukraine. . . . . .


That is pretty obvious from the way you are defending poot-poot. You do not care at all.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'd very much like to see a link on that. thx


Not the best, but. Keep in mind we have had 20 more years to reduce the longer-lived bigs, strontium-90 and cesium-137. These provide almost all the residual radioactivity.





__





Frequently Asked Chernobyl Questions | IAEA


On April 26, 1986, the Number Four RBMK reactor at the nuclear power plant at Chernobyl, Ukraine, went out of control during a test at low-power, leading to an explosion and fire that demolished the reactor building and released large amounts of radiation into the atmosphere. Safety measures...




www.iaea.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The good news is that Chernobyl was so long ago, the short hot isotopes are gone or much reduced. The heat load is no longer big. A Fukushima isn’t in the cards.


I read that earlier, no active cooling required as long as the ponds are full of water. The question I have is the accident was in 1986 but they restarted the other reactors and didn't shut them down till 2000. Are they talking about rods from 1986 or from 2000 being safe?

They also said the plant has emergency generators and two days worth of diesel, if the generators are undamaged they can just bring in more diesel.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I read that earlier, no active cooling required as long as the ponds are full of water. The question I have is the accident was in 1986 but they restarted the other reactors and didn't shut them down till 2000. Are they talking about rods from 1986 or from 2000 being safe?
> 
> They also said the plant has emergency generators and two days worth of diesel, if the generators are undamaged they can just bring in more diesel.


I don’t know.

(edit) But this is encouraging. If I read it right, the old fuel isn’t there any longer.





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 9, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> . . . . . . . . . . We can't get really hashish.


Remember, larf is what you make it.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Not the best, but. Keep in mind we have had 20 more years to reduce the longer-lived bigs, strontium-90 and cesium-137. These provide almost all the residual radioactivity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. When anybody hears "Chernobyl" an internal alarm sounds. Some additional info may be gleaned from the Wikipedia article on the Chernobyl disaster. Articles about power being cut mentioned cooling water is still needed. Maybe so that the isotopes have decayed to less harmful elements but nobody suggests they've morphed into vitamins. 

How reckless this is. Russia took control of that site during the first day or two. They are responsible for it now. This feels like an act of terrorism.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Thanks. When anybody hears "Chernobyl" an internal alarm sounds. Some additional info may be gleaned from the Wikipedia article on the Chernobyl disaster. Articles about power being cut mentioned cooling water is still needed. Maybe so that the isotopes have decayed to less harmful elements but nobody suggests they've morphed into vitamins.
> 
> How reckless this is. Russia took control of that site during the first day or two. They are responsible for it now. This feels like an act of terrorism.


The isotopes that have decayed do not have big decay chains. They’re cold and harmless now.
The remaining issues are the isotopes with half-lives of 100 years to 24000 (appx half-life of plutonium fuel).


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Nuclear fallout respects no borders. Putin is creating a crisis for the west. They need a cease fire in order to get that facility back on line. What kind of deal does NATO accept?


how long will it take NATO to step in secure the reactor on it's own? russia is already threatening the security of the entire EU, if one of those reactors they're so cavalier about melts down, it's going to be almost as bad as them dropping a tactical nuke, because you know it'll melt straight to hell before the russians let anyone secure it...i'm starting to think that may be putin's plan, to create an unlivable death zone to secure his border, a uranium oxide - thorium curtain....it would kill a fair amount of russians close to the border, but peasants breed like ants, there will always be more ... and he'll just tell them the Ukrains are doing it, how will they know the difference?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how long will it take NATO to step in secure the reactor on it's own? russia is already threatening the security of the entire EU, if one of those reactors they're so cavalier about melts down, it's going to be almost as bad as them dropping a tactical nuke, because you know it'll melt straight to hell before the russians let anyone secure it..


I'm thinking along the same lines, Roger. This feels like a deliberate act. If not deliberate then reckless.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how long will it take NATO to step in secure the reactor on it's own? russia is already threatening the security of the entire EU, if one of those reactors they're so cavalier about melts down, it's going to be almost as bad as them dropping a tactical nuke, because you know it'll melt straight to hell before the russians let anyone secure it...i'm starting to think that may be putin's plan, to create an unlivable death zone to secure his border, a uranium oxide - thorium curtain....it would kill a fair amount of russians close to the border, but peasants breed like ants, there will always be more ... and he'll just tell them the Ukrains are doing it, how will they know the difference?


If NATO enters into a state of war, our best bulwark against a runaway nuclear exchange is gone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

injinji said:


> We are talking 1962. Short range missiles were a part of our nuclear posture.
> 
> From wiki wiki: Early ICBMs had limited precision, which made them suitable for use only against the largest targets, such as cities. They were seen as a "safe" basing option, one that would keep the deterrent force close to home where it would be difficult to attack. Attacks against military targets (especially hardened ones) still demanded the use of a more precise, manned bomber. Second- and third-generation designs (such as the LGM-118 Peacekeeper {deployed in 1985}) dramatically improved accuracy to the point where small point targets can be successfully attacked.
> 
> ...


I fly drones and RC airplanes with FPV as a retirement hobby and for cheap thrills.  

Have a look at this page and prices, add a $25 GPS and you've got the brains of a cruise missile and can fly it FPV till the signal dies, it will hit within 2 meters of it's target and uses multiple GPS systems, I fly with over 12 satellites frequently. You can also use them to make GPS guided bombs with some reprogramming. Look at the price and servos are cheap too!





__





flight controller f7 - Buy flight controller f7 with free shipping | Banggood Shopping


Buy the best and latest flight controller f7 on banggood.com offer the quality flight controller f7 on sale with worldwide free shipping. | Shopping




www.banggood.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2022)

hmmm

drone + gernade = killing troops

..one more better small mortar


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> You are right in that I didn't understand Putin or his rationale. It was a test of my understanding and it highlighted that in the area of understanding psychopaths, I'm not knowledgeable. I can say from recent history that appeasing Putin led us to this point. What do you suggest, we continue to follow a path that leads us to a cliff?
> 
> I haven't heard put your chest out and say what should be done. I did see you post the nuclear bomb would be dropped on UK before now and that didn't happen either.
> 
> It mattered not that I was wrong. This is a lab where people can test their ideas without chance of causing damage. I'll wear your scorn with pride.


I didn’t give a timeline for a nuclear bomb attack but I did for tb bombs:
Ministry of Defence (@DefenceHQ)
The Russian MoD has confirmed the use of the TOS-1A weapon system in Ukraine. The TOS-1A uses thermobaric rockets, creating incendiary and blast effects.
#StandWithUkraine

this was confirmed 2 hours ago about the same time a maternity hospital was shelled.

as for “sticking my chest out” I have with the predictions I made based on my experience with dark triad Personality. 
I have no military experience so I can only offer a psychological perspective, as you realise.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If NATO enters into a state of war, our best bulwark against a runaway nuclear exchange is gone.


Ok, so I guess you aren't going to vote for me in 2024. THANKS A LOT!!!!!

I'm just a mouse. I'm following developments with earnest and am not concerned in the slightest that NATO or Biden is not following my lead.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 9, 2022)

zeddd said:


> I didn’t give a timeline for a nuclear bomb attack but I did for tb bombs:
> Ministry of Defence (@DefenceHQ)
> The Russian MoD has confirmed the use of the TOS-1A weapon system in Ukraine. The TOS-1A uses thermobaric rockets, creating incendiary and blast effects.
> #StandWithUkraine
> ...


Can I just say you are god and we stop arguing?

Nothing I say here matters. We can disagree about what NATO does, does not or might do and it won't matter.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If NATO enters into a state of war, our best bulwark against a runaway nuclear exchange is gone.


i'm wondering exactly how many OPERATIONAL nuclear weapons putin has? how many can be put on launch alert at one time? in short, how many would we have to knock down to keep from being struck?
would he even attack the U.S. without direct provocation? he has a lot of shit to worry about right across his own borders.
is there no way to knock out his ability to launch missiles at the EU and other targets? are these zircon missiles i'm hearing about intercontinental? are they even real? did they actually develop the missiles like they told putin they would, or did they steal 90% of the funding to buy a new yacht? this is why i don't go to the casino, i hate gambling...
and just exactly how much of a bulwark against nuclear exchange is NATO? putin is either unhinged, or keeping a huge secret...or perhaps both. why does he care about NATO outside of a conventional war? if he feels pressured he will push that button, count on it, and won't give a fuck what NATO has to say about that, or anything else


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Ok, so I guess you aren't going to vote for me in 2024. THANKS A LOT!!!!!
> 
> I'm just a mouse. I'm following developments with earnest and am not concerned in the slightest that NATO or Biden is not following my lead.


Mail me election swag. I’m corrupt and real cheap.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Can I just say you are god and we stop arguing?
> 
> Nothing I say here matters. We can disagree about what NATO does, does not or might do and it won't matter.


No we can’t agree that, you should stop using scurrilous techniques if you are arguing with me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2022)

Think i would call on the IAEA to secure both Nuke Facilities in Ukraine.....my problem is who is gonna protect them.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hmmm
> 
> drone + gernade = killing troops
> 
> ..one more better small mortar


They can be used in large drones powered by gas engines that can carry 100 KG warhead! They are not hard to make and they got RC plane people who know how. No need though, they will be flying NATO supplied drones. But this is what is possible these days for cheap.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 9, 2022)

zeddd said:


> No we can’t agree that, you should stop using scurrilous techniques if you are arguing with me.


scurrilous. 

good one, zedd.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> scurrilous.
> 
> good one, zedd.


Thanks man I was saving it for a special occasion


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They can be used in large drones powered by gas engines that can carry 100 KG warhead! They are not hard to make and they got RC plane people who know how. No need though, they will be flying NATO supplied drones. But this is what is possible these days for cheap.


nice, i was thinking of something more silent type drone.....fly it up at a good distance with a small mortar attached.....and boom, silent but deadly......and i'm talking the gas stuff...


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501621370614173701


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2022)

So some predictions for Kyiv.
Nuke, thermobaric, chemical or hand to hand combat? How will Putin kill one million, how would you do it.
or maybe it won’t happen.

id go thermobaric so you can move in quicker, they don’t need to be dropped from planes and they are already in theatre. However Putin is absent of empathy so it could be worse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm wondering exactly how many OPERATIONAL nuclear weapons putin has? how many can be put on launch alert at one time? in short, how many would we have to knock down to keep from being struck?
> would he even attack the U.S. without direct provocation? he has a lot of shit to worry about right across his own borders.
> is there no way to knock out his ability to launch missiles at the EU and other targets? are these zircon missiles i'm hearing about intercontinental? are they even real? did they actually develop the missiles like they told putin they would, or did they steal 90% of the funding to buy a new yacht? this is why i don't go to the casino, i hate gambling...
> and just exactly how much of a bulwark against nuclear exchange is NATO? putin is either unhinged, or keeping a huge secret...or perhaps both. why does he care about NATO outside of a conventional war? if he feels pressured he will push that button, count on it, and won't give a fuck what NATO has to say about that, or anything else


I think Vlad isolated himself for a few years and is surrounded by sycophants who didn't tell him bad news. I think he's dazed and confused but will come around and adapt. We will see, mental flexibility is a sign of good mental health, so we will see what Vlad is going to do to get his ass out of a major jam. If he is rational, he will go for eastern Ukraine or if he is smart, seek a diplomatic solution that saves face. He has been humiliated, being humbled might take awhile, slow and steady, we have the advantage, let Vlad twist in the wind and deal with his domestic issues. It will be weeks before serous combat begins, as the soil dries out after spring rains and frost melt.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They can be used in large drones powered by gas engines that can carry 100 KG warhead! They are not hard to make and they got RC plane people who know how. No need though, they will be flying NATO supplied drones. But this is what is possible these days for cheap.


game changer maybe........put these in service for testing in Ukraine.....


----------



## injinji (Mar 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm wondering exactly how many OPERATIONAL nuclear weapons putin has? how many can be put on launch alert at one time? in short, how many would we have to knock down to keep from being struck?
> would he even attack the U.S. without direct provocation? he has a lot of shit to worry about right across his own borders.
> is there no way to knock out his ability to launch missiles at the EU and other targets? are these zircon missiles i'm hearing about intercontinental? are they even real? did they actually develop the missiles like they told putin they would, or did they steal 90% of the funding to buy a new yacht? this is why i don't go to the casino, i hate gambling...
> and just exactly how much of a bulwark against nuclear exchange is NATO? putin is either unhinged, or keeping a huge secret...or perhaps both. why does he care about NATO outside of a conventional war? if he feels pressured he will push that button, count on it, and won't give a fuck what NATO has to say about that, or anything else


He would most likely use a tactical nuke in Ukraine if he is losing badly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

This is what those FCs are normally used for and yes they can carry a half pound of plastic explosive detonated by a switch on the transmitter and be controlled from miles away, for cheap too.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2022)

injinji said:


> He would most likely use a tactical nuke in Ukraine if he is losing badly.


I think that is likely too, he will want to test the nuclear waters and may be also melting down Chernobyl’s spent fuel as bonus.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 9, 2022)

injinji said:


> He would most likely use a tactical nuke in Ukraine if he is losing badly.


Not that it matters to Putin but it would to US and UK

The 1994 denuclearization treaty with Ukraine has US and UK assurances to protect Ukraine should they be attacked by a nuclear weapon. 

_ The Russian Federation, the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland and the United States of America reaffirm their commitment to seek immediate United Nations Security Council action to provide assistance to Ukraine, as a non-nuclear-weapon State party to the Treaty on the Non-Proliferation of Nuclear Weapons, if Ukraine should become a victim of an act of aggression or an object of a threat of aggression in which nuclear weapons are used.

The Russian Federation, the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland and the United States of America reaffirm, in the case of Ukraine, their commitment not to use nuclear weapons against any non-nuclear-weapon State party to the Treaty on the Non-Proliferation of Nuclear Weapons, except in the case of an attack on themselves, their territories or dependent territories, their armed forces, or their allies, by such a State in association or alliance with a nuclear-weapon State.

Ukraine, the Russian Federation, the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland and the United States of America will consult in the event a situation arises that raises a question concerning these commitments._


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Not that it matters to Putin but it would to US and UK
> 
> The 1994 denuclearization treaty with Ukraine has US and UK assurances to protect Ukraine should they be attacked by a nuclear weapon.
> 
> ...


Russia has blurred the lines re nuclear option stating that it will use them if the sovereignty of Russia is threatened. That could mean a shooting down of a Russian plane or finding special forces on the ground.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is what those FCs are normally used for and yes they can carry a half pound of plastic explosive detonated by a switch on the transmitter and be controlled from miles away, for cheap too.


ah ok, i've racing with those....


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501659071132442633 I feel like this is my new kink


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 9, 2022)

I think people worrying about nuclear should calm their horses for a bit, we are only a few weeks into this war with possibly 10 years to come. Its a decent sized country to invade and take over. Even if its invade, remove govt, set up new gov and go home its still going to be a few years IMHO


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

injinji said:


> He would most likely use a tactical nuke in Ukraine if he is losing badly.


He is going to lose very badly, I don't even think he will be able too take much less secure east of the Dnieper. He will have captured generals sent to The Hague as war criminals soon, very bad PR in Russia and hard to spin without folks wondering. They are used to being lied to by the government and most Russians are deeply cynical, their low vaxx rate reflects this mistrust.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 9, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Tell me about the hashish. Sigh.
> 
> We can't get really hashish.


Not much to tell unfortunately. Haven’t visited many shops over the past 2 years. Had some King Hassan a few days ago though, good stuff, one whiff of the smoke takes me back decades. Moroccon hash still widely available but the hash menu nowadays is often largely hash made of trim of locally grown fancy named bud, like girl scout cookies hash . Effective, but nothing like good import.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2022)

Poor guy, war debases people @AntoMaria7


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501659071132442633I feel like this is my new kink


A new use for Russian prisoners in the cities of Ukraine, saran wrapped to light poles, exposed to their own artillery fire, human shields. This too is being broadcast on analog Russian military radios and the Ukrainians have captured many radios and Russians.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I think people worrying about nuclear should calm their horses for a bit, we are only a few weeks into this war with possibly 10 years to come. Its a decent sized country to invade and take over. Even if its invade, remove govt, set up new gov and go home its still going to be a few years IMHO


Vlad can't even afford a 50 day war, much less a 100 day war with heavy battle and wastage.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 9, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Poor guy, war debases people @AntoMaria7


I don’t know if i read this riiight


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad can't even afford a 50 day war, much less a 100 day war with heavy battle and wastage.


Which is why he will bust out the already paid for big dog bombs


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Think i would call on the IAEA to secure both Nuke Facilities in Ukraine.....my problem is who is gonna protect them.....


Random thought but maybe the nukes are what this is about. Russia is downwind and putin cant say how badly they were built 40 years ago by the soviets. The one in crimea was never finished, built on a fault line in the ‘70s.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2022)

Q: When is our Media going to get it through their heads that America is not putting boots on the ground in Ukraine?


----------



## injinji (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Q: When is our Media going to get it through their heads that America is not putting boots on the ground in Ukraine?


When clicks stop translating into dollars.


----------



## the rock (Mar 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad can't even afford a 50 day war, much less a 100 day war with heavy battle and wastage.


hes got all the money he needs coming from china,and plenty of russian thugs(convicts) getting paid by the headcount


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Q: When is our Media going to get it through their heads that America is not putting boots on the ground in Ukraine?


“when it no longer pays”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

The Russian pilots especially, must know about these modern western weapons systems flowing into Ukraine and must dread them, as do tank crews. They have all see YouTube videos of them on the internet and know they are dead in a million different ways in the war zone. It's really has just begun, there is all kinds of shit flowing into Ukraine, probably anti ship missiles too. Ukrainians are under going a mass education program for a lot of different jobs, from shooting missiles, to using small arms and modern tactics, they have weeks more to prepare.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Random thought but maybe the nukes are what this is about. Russia is downwind and putin cant say how badly they were built 40 years ago by the soviets. The one in crimea was never finished, built on a fault line in the ‘70s.


yeah that's true.....my course of thinking was chernobyl and the other plant in the south of the country, protection those and letting the IAEA monitor them from the gound......just in case, especially chernobyl that one is so unstable


----------



## injinji (Mar 9, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501659071132442633I feel like this is my new kink


Hey, if he leaves his ass exposed like that, who can blame the average passerby from giving him a poke?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I don’t know if i read this riiight


You probably did. I totally understand wanting to do that to Russian invaders but you then become like those fuckers, really low life humans who want to bomb baby hospitals for kicks.
Arrest and detain them. No need for knives up the asshole when tied to a lamp post like maybe in this photo. Imo


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2022)

injinji said:


> Hey, if he leaves his ass exposed like that, who can blame the average passerby from giving him a poke?


I don’t think that was his idea.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

the rock said:


> hes got all the money he needs coming from china,and plenty of russian thugs(convicts) getting paid by the headcount


He's got a lot of bills too, to keep the population in line, pensions will be worthless as will government salaries and war is unimaginably expensive. He will blow at least 500 billion to get to the start line of Armageddon when the ground dries out in a few weeks and his forces are assembled. He had no plan B and no contingency plans, invaded at the worst possible time at the beginning of mud season limiting mobility and logistics to roads.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 9, 2022)

zeddd said:


> No we can’t agree that, you should stop using scurrilous techniques if you are arguing with me.


he made a scandalous claim about you personally?...i missed that, can you point it out?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2022)

Don't know if you saw this


*Russian ex-minister says invasion of Ukraine is stalling because officials stole from military budget for 'mega-yachts in Cyprus'*









Russian ex-minister says invasion of Ukraine is stalling because officials stole from military budget for 'mega-yachts in Cyprus'


Andrey Kozyrev argued that Russia's invasion was not going to plan early because President Vladimir Putin did not know the true state of his military.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Think i would call on the IAEA to secure both Nuke Facilities in Ukraine.....my problem is who is gonna protect them.....


there are 15 reactors at 4 sites...those other two reactors need to be protected, or putin will bomb them to, just to cripple the Ukrains when he finally gtfo of their country


----------



## injinji (Mar 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's got a lot of bills too, to keep the population in line, pensions will be worthless as will government salaries and war is unimaginably expensive. He will blow at least 500 billion to get to the start line of Armageddon when the ground dries out in a few weeks and his forces are assembled. He had no plan B and no contingency plans, invaded at the worst possible time at the beginning of mud season limiting mobility and logistics to roads.


But, but, but. . . .


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there are 15 reactors at 4 sites...those other two reactors need to be protected, or putin will bomb them to, just to cripple the Ukrains when he finally gtfo of their country


even more reason to have the IAEA watch over them and protect them, my question is who is gonna protect the IAEA people if they do?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2022)

injinji said:


>


Putin is Russian; just give him something and he'll go away.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2022)

injinji said:


> But, but, but. . . .


Mmmmmm neon blue light..my brain thanks you!


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 9, 2022)

And when were these plants built, 40 years ago? That was the expected plant life. US nuke plants are getting decommissioned or recerted now too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 9, 2022)

zeddd said:


> So some predictions for Kyiv.
> Nuke, thermobaric, chemical or hand to hand combat? How will Putin kill one million, how would you do it.
> or maybe it won’t happen.
> 
> id go thermobaric so you can move in quicker, they don’t need to be dropped from planes and they are already in theatre. However Putin is absent of empathy so it could be worse.


it really depends on what his goal is at the moment...is he looking to occupy the country, or just fuck it up so bad no one can live there, giving him a big buffer zone between russia and NATO? does he want to occupy the city, or just make an example of what it means to defy him? is he concerned any longer about NATO interference, or is he getting so desperate that the nuclear option is starting to look like the only way out to him?...
i don't know those answers...i'm not sure putin knows the those answers.
thermobaric weapons may be on hand, but they do massive damage, Kyiv would be a cinder strewn hellscape. if he want's the city he'd probably open up with chemical weapons, then send in troops afterwards to clean up what little resistance would remain.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it really depends on what his goal is at the moment...is he looking to occupy the country, or just fuck it up so bad no one can live there, giving him a big buffer zone between russia and NATO? does he want to occupy the city, or just make an example of what it means to defy him? is he concerned any longer about NATO interference, or is he getting so desperate that the nuclear option is starting to look like the only way out to him?...
> i don't know those answers...i'm not sure putin knows the those answers.
> thermobaric weapons may be on hand, but they do massive damage, Kyiv would be a cinder strewn hellscape. if he want's the city he'd probably open up with chemical weapons, then send in troops afterwards to clean up what little resistance would remain.


It’s a good scenario for neutron bombs. I’m glad we treatied those away.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 9, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Not much to tell unfortunately. Haven’t visited many shops over the past 2 years. Had some King Hassan a few days ago though, good stuff, one whiff of the smoke takes me back decades. Moroccon hash still widely available but the hash menu nowadays is often largely hash made of trim of locally grown fancy named bud, like girl scout cookies hash . Effective, but nothing like good import.


I like it soft and black.

I don't care about effective. I want to experience the _terroir._


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he made a scandalous claim about you personally?...i missed that, can you point it out?


No need, ask him, it’s all good now or are we up for round 2?


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 9, 2022)

zeddd said:


> You probably did. I totally understand wanting to do that to Russian invaders but you then become like those fuckers, really low life humans who want to bomb baby hospitals for kicks.
> Arrest and detain them. No need for knives up the asshole when tied to a lamp post like maybe in this photo. Imo


They rape women, kill babies. They are lucky and blessed they are alive. In a normal condition i wouldn’t harm a fly, but to hear that one of those mf raped my daughter? I would fuckin take their eyes out+not to even mention that this is nothing compare to what they’re doing


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> They rape women, kill babies. They are lucky and blessed they are alive. In a normal condition i wouldn’t harm a fly, but to hear that one of those mf raped my daughter? I would fuckin take their eyes out+not to even mention that this is nothing compare to what they’re doing


I hope those fucking invaders meet people with your spirit


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it really depends on what his goal is at the moment...is he looking to occupy the country, or just fuck it up so bad no one can live there, giving him a big buffer zone between russia and NATO? does he want to occupy the city, or just make an example of what it means to defy him? is he concerned any longer about NATO interference, or is he getting so desperate that the nuclear option is starting to look like the only way out to him?...
> i don't know those answers...i'm not sure putin knows the those answers.
> thermobaric weapons may be on hand, but they do massive damage, Kyiv would be a cinder strewn hellscape. if he want's the city he'd probably open up with chemical weapons, then send in troops afterwards to clean up what little resistance would remain.


He needs to save face and even though he started this; like a spoiled child. He has to get something- that is what will end this..but he's already fucked up the country so I'm angry at the notion of having to give him something. If we give him something he has to de-nuke Russia. He can't be around much longer but I'm tired of another fascist maniac.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2022)

zeddd said:


> So some predictions for Kyiv.
> Nuke, thermobaric, chemical or hand to hand combat? How will Putin kill one million, how would you do it.
> or maybe it won’t happen.
> 
> id go thermobaric so you can move in quicker, they don’t need to be dropped from planes and they are already in theatre. However Putin is absent of empathy so it could be worse.


How about a prediction for The Kremlin?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> How about a prediction for The Kremlin?


Glass


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 9, 2022)

The mad midget is in a bunker under a mountain somewhere.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 9, 2022)

Like when Stinky hid in the white house bunker when the scary black men were protesting.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 9, 2022)

People don't seem to realize what led up to the conflict. This shit has been fermenting for years now. If both sides had simply adhered to the Minsk agreements, the region would be in a much better place.









Minsk agreements - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> game changer maybe........put these in service for testing in Ukraine.....


Yeah there's also a drone that launches itself no human involvement, meets target to assess threat sending communications to human command; if no reply it makes the decision to launch/not launch Artillery and returns to its solar panel charged pod.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 9, 2022)

Don't forget about the Ukraine revolution less than a decade ago either:








Revolution of Dignity - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad can't even afford a 50 day war, much less a 100 day war with heavy battle and wastage.


You need 20 troops per thousand. Putin has nowhere near that..c'mon what can we give him to go away? He wants something. But we get something too besides Ukraine.

What does he want?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Russia has blurred the lines re nuclear option stating that it will use them if the sovereignty of Russia is threatened. That could mean a shooting down of a Russian plane or finding special forces on the ground.


They deliberately create this ambiguity to intimidate.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You need 20 troops per thousand. Putin has nowhere near that..c'mon what can we give him to go away? He wants something.


My first impulse is “a serious beating”.
My second is maintain the sanctions.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Yeah there's also a drone that launches itself no human involvement, meets target to assess threat sending communications to human command; if no reply it makes the decision to launch/not launch Artillery and returns to its solar panel charged pod.


yeah i've seen some like that too......this company in that vid also makes one that actually comes in a what looks like a mortar tube, said it can strike, apc, tanks, ships....etc......

in my wierd thinking, start sending those over to ukraine...very light weight, portable and can hit targets at a distance......ships off the coast could also get hit...start alot of havok real quick....


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah that's true.....my course of thinking was chernobyl and the other plant in the south of the country, protection those and letting the IAEA monitor them from the gound......just in case, especially chernobyl that one is so unstable


It's in 'mag-ma' form now.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You need 20 troops per thousand. Putin has nowhere near that..c'mon what can we give him to go away? He wants something. But we get something too besides Ukraine.
> 
> What does he want?


He’s irrational so it’s anyone’s guess, all bad


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's in 'mag-ma' form now.
> 
> View attachment 5098852


wait? what??

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501665307907219463


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The mad midget is in a bunker under a mountain somewhere.


Its been reported he hasn't left the Kremlin in two years.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wait? what??
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501665307907219463


Someone here had a word for what it's called right now..magma was a joke but not really because that thing is dropping through the earth..isn't that going to fuck up water system and that part of the sea?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

*This is the moment Putin acknowledges things are not going perfect*





CNN's John King and Eurasia Group President Ian Bremmer analyze Russian President Vladimir Putin's most recent speech addressing the families of soldiers fighting in Ukraine.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Someone here had a word for what it's called right now..magma was a joke but not really because that thing is dropping through the earth..isn't that going to fuck up water system and that part of the sea?


it uses the Dnieper River for cooling, that river flows both north and south to the ocean....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it uses the Dnieper River for cooling, that river flows both north and south to the ocean....


No north-flowing segment, drains into Black Sea


----------



## bam0813 (Mar 9, 2022)

How come the US is getting beat up about the Poland plane issue. Doesn’t NATO have 30 countries. Do they not all have to agree to the transfer? Did the US make an agreement then back out or just never made an agreement? Why US planes only? None of the other countries have some hand me downs. US is far from only member with significant Airpower. Forgive my ignorance I’m just not clear on that particular issue


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

An NLAW anti tank weapon costs $30K US and a T-72 Tank costs $1 to 2 million dollars US, NLAWs have a 95% kill rate.
Javelin missiles cost *US$175,203* (missile only, FY2021), still a tenth than the cost of a tank.
Cost of a stinger AA missile = ($119,320 2020 FY) vs cost of an SU-27 $41.2 million – Su-27 (typical Russian fighter).


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> How come the US is getting beat up about the Poland plane issue. Doesn’t NATO have 30 countries. Do they not all have to agree to the transfer? Did the US make an agreement then back out or just never made an agreement? Why US planes only? None of the other countries have some hand me downs. US is far from only member with significant Airpower. Forgive my ignorance I’m just not clear on that particular issue


naw it's not that, the deal is done....it's logistics to get them to where they need to go......and to keep it.....lets say private and out of eye that see  

if ya catch my drift...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

Starstreak - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Its been reported he hasn't left the Kremlin in two years.


Stop listening to whomever you are listening to. He was in Beijing for the opening of the 2022 Olympics just two months ago. Derp.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 9, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Stop listening to whomever you are listening to. He was in Beijing for the opening of the 2022 Olympics just two months ago. Derp.


I thought he attended on Zoom.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 9, 2022)

the rock said:


> hes got all the money he needs coming from china,and plenty of russian thugs(convicts) getting paid by the headcount


no, he doesn't have nearly all the money he needs coming from China. the deals he's trying to put together will eventually be worth an estimated 117 billion...but at the moment he has shit squared from China...
rosneft signed a deal for 80 billion....over ten years...the first 4 DAYS cost russia 7 billion...they have enough to maybe go two more weeks, then they're out of cash, and they'll need whatever income they have to feed themselves
https://www.consultancy.eu/news/7433/research-ukraine-war-costs-russian-military-20-billion-per-day

https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2019/10/03/russia-jails-the-most-people-in-europe-monitor-says-a67581
they have a total of about half a million people in prison. at least a quarter of those are state prisoners, and putin will never let them see the light of day again, so potentially they have 380k...but how many of those will take the deal? call it 50%...thats 190k...190k unruly, untrained, unreliable criminals with military grade weapons....that's exactly what he wants running loose in russia. even if they herd them to the border, 90% of them will be dead after a few days at best...they're undisciplined mercenaries with shitty training and poor motivation...i would be surprised if whole legions didn't defect to the Ukrainian, IF they will have them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> How come the US is getting beat up about the Poland plane issue. Doesn’t NATO have 30 countries. Do they not all have to agree to the transfer? Did the US make an agreement then back out or just never made an agreement? Why US planes only? None of the other countries have some hand me downs. US is far from only member with significant Airpower. Forgive my ignorance I’m just not clear on that particular issue


All NATO planes are out so long as that could escalate.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 9, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> This was a Canadian baby watching that fight.


No way man, that baby has a Penguin's Jersey on, that little hateful shit is all American! (idk, talking out of my ass lol, could still be a nice little Canuck)

Btw funny to see the death cult troll turned into a 'both sides' troll with Putin bombing babies.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501418048699478016


----------



## Sativied (Mar 9, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> How come the US is getting beat up about the Poland plane issue. Doesn’t NATO have 30 countries. Do they not all have to agree to the transfer? Did the US make an agreement then back out or just never made an agreement? Why US planes only? None of the other countries have some hand me downs. US is far from only member with significant Airpower. Forgive my ignorance I’m just not clear on that particular issue


Because tall trees catch a lot of wind.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, he doesn't have nearly all the money he needs coming from China. the deals he's trying to put together will eventually be worth an estimated 117 billion...but at the moment he has shit squared from China...
> rosneft signed a deal for 80 billion....over ten years...the first 4 DAYS cost russia 7 billion...they have enough to maybe go two more weeks, then they're out of cash, and they'll need whatever income they have to feed themselves
> https://www.consultancy.eu/news/7433/research-ukraine-war-costs-russian-military-20-billion-per-day
> 
> ...


I was being conservative in my estimates cutting these in half, just to be on the safe side. How they will replace all the imported groceries is anybody's guess, they used to import most of what they ate, now they can't even if they had the cash, ditto for car parts and everything else, not military.

Who he is sending into Ukraine is important, from what I've seen they will be useless as combat troops. Soon the Ukrainians might make an offer many Russians in Ukraine might find hard to resist, surrender and get a $1000 a month, in voluntary lose detention (free room and board) on military parole in Poland or stay as a POW in Ukraine. Every million a month gets ya a 1000 Russians, 100 million a month gets ya near Vlad's whole fucking army stampeding to the west. They get it for a year and can return to Russia when it is safe to do so, or stay in the west and work. Cheaper than killing them!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> An NLAW anti tank weapon costs $30K US and a T-72 Tank costs $1 to 2 million dollars US, NLAWs have a 95% kill rate.
> Javelin missiles cost *US$175,203* (missile only, FY2021), still a tenth than the cost of a tank.
> Cost of a stinger AA missile = ($119,320 2020 FY) vs cost of an SU-27 $41.2 million – Su-27 (typical Russian fighter).


Are they still operating T-72s?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Are they still operating T-72s?


Lot's apparently.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Are they still operating T-72s?


I imagine more recent models are much more expensive and their cost is the point.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Are they still operating T-72s?


How many t90s does Russia have?

Currently Russian Army operates around *750 - 1 000* of these MBTs of all variants. It is the most modern tank currently in service with the Russian Army, which has a requirement for around 1 500 of these tanks.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I thought he attended on Zoom.









Additionally he met with Modi in New Delhi in Dec 2021, and don't forget about this meeting in Geneva in June 2021:


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How many t90s does Russia have?
> 
> Currently Russian Army operates around *750 - 1 000* of these MBTs of all variants. It is the most modern tank currently in service with the Russian Army, which has a requirement for around 1 500 of these tanks.


I’m not clear on what this post is telling me.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 9, 2022)

Analysis: Russian and Ukrainian main battle tanks MBTs in Ukraine conflict | Ukraine - Russia conflict war 2022 | analysis focus army defence military industry army


Analysis: Russian and Ukrainian tanks MBTs fighting in Ukraine conflict




www.armyrecognition.com












Battle analysis: Russian tank armada vs Ukraine - who will win?


Ukraine uses the T-64 battle tank with a crew of three which entered into service in 2005 with a range of 385km.




www.wionews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m not clear on what this post is telling me.


They don't have many of their top tanks when you consider the Swedes alone gave the Ukrainians 7000 NLAW anti tank weapons (they make them). That can supposedly defeat them, Christ knows how many Javelins uncle Sam is giving them and they are even more lethal.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They don't have many of their top tanks when you consider the Swedes alone gave the Ukrainians 7000 NLAW anti tank weapons (they make them). That can supposedly defeat them, Christ knows how many Javelins uncle Sam is giving them and they are even more lethal.


It will be interesting to see the postwar numbers. It is on such information that the next generation’s provisioning requests will be based.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *This is the moment Putin acknowledges things are not going perfect*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so how do you go about informing the russian people of the truth?...how much control can be taken by hackers over russian television? can we over ride their broadcasts with real footage of whats going in in Ukraine? can we have russian pows send messages home, telling them the truth? if we succeed in doing either, will the russians believe any of it?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Analysis: Russian and Ukrainian main battle tanks MBTs in Ukraine conflict | Ukraine - Russia conflict war 2022 | analysis focus army defence military industry army
> 
> 
> Analysis: Russian and Ukrainian tanks MBTs fighting in Ukraine conflict
> ...


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so how do you go about informing the russian people of the truth?...how much control can be taken by hackers over russian television? can we over ride their broadcasts with real footage of whats going in in Ukraine? can we have russian pows send messages home, telling them the truth? if we succeed in doing either, will the russians believe any of it?


And what is your great Truth? Suppose, just suppose, their Truth is to shut down Ukraines nuclear plants before there’s another Chernobyl disaster? The Donbas and lower Russia is immediately lying down wind. Just sayin’


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so how do you go about informing the russian people of the truth?...how much control can be taken by hackers over russian television? can we over ride their broadcasts with real footage of whats going in in Ukraine? can we have russian pows send messages home, telling them the truth? if we succeed in doing either, will the russians believe any of it?


1: good question, fascist pooty supposed cutthe internet off

2: they already have, but with the internet off now..don't know, but if you watch u tube, a lot of info coming out now some..ok..others ......bullshit......js

3: they are, the Ukrainians are letting them phone home to mom etc

4: prolly not.....United russian is the problem....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 9, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> And what is your great Truth? Suppose, just suppose, their Truth is to shut down Ukraines nuclear plants before there’s another Chernobyl disaster? The Donbas and lower Russia is immediately lying down wind. Just sayin’


my great truth? my great truth is that they're being lied to about an immoral, illegal war. they're being told that no conscripts were sent to war, they're being told it isn't even a war...they're being told that russia is not bombing civilians, that russia is trying to liberate Ukraine from the Jewish nazi Zelensky...if they had legitimate concerns about the safety of Ukrainian reactors, they could have petitioned the IAEA to inspect them...if they were really concerned about that why would they shoot fucking missiles at them....just sayin


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my great truth? my great truth is that they're being lied to about an immoral, illegal war. they're being told that no conscripts were sent to war, they're being told it isn't even a war...they're being told that russia is not bombing civilians, that russia is trying to liberate Ukraine from the Jewish nazi Zelensky...if they had legitimate concerns about the safety of Ukrainian reactors, they could have petitioned the IAEA to inspect them...if they were really concerned about that why would they shoot fucking missiles at them....just sayin


Sounds to me like that’s what you’re being told, as for IAEA, they don’t want any badges around. I know how nukes were built here in the 70’s, can only imagine what russian quality control was like.
Edit: and you may be right


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my great truth? my great truth is that they're being lied to about an immoral, illegal war. they're being told that no conscripts were sent to war, they're being told it isn't even a war...they're being told that russia is not bombing civilians, that russia is trying to liberate Ukraine from the Jewish nazi Zelensky...if they had legitimate concerns about the safety of Ukrainian reactors, they could have petitioned the IAEA to inspect them...if they were really concerned about that why would they shoot fucking missiles at them....just sayin


The truth will set them free, some I'm sure, but remember America's experience with Trump and his base, well Putin has a base too. The truth will leak in over time and their hardships will increase, already they call it Putin's war, which is why it was made illegal to call it a war at all. 

Change will probably come from those around him, they will cook up a scheme where Vlad will "retire" for health reasons, in safety and a new patsy will take the fall for caving in to the west, if we press them hard enough and just right at the right time.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The truth will set them free, some I'm sure, but remember America's experience with Trump and his base, well Putin has a base too. The truth will leak in over time and their hardships will increase, already they call it Putin's war, which is why it was made illegal to call it a war at all.
> 
> Change will probably come from those around him, they will cook up a scheme where Vlad will "retire" for health reasons, in safety and a new patsy will take the fall for caving in to the west, if we press them hard enough and just right at the right time.


I think your right. 
I just saw interview w/ former Russian foreign minister (91-96) Kozyrev(?). He stated unequivocally that Putin would be "retired" before anyone would give him the truth or bad news. He chuckled that it's the Russian tradition.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my great truth? my great truth is that they're being lied to about an immoral, illegal war. they're being told that no conscripts were sent to war, they're being told it isn't even a war...they're being told that russia is not bombing civilians, that russia is trying to liberate Ukraine from the Jewish nazi Zelensky...if they had legitimate concerns about the safety of Ukrainian reactors, they could have petitioned the IAEA to inspect them...if they were really concerned about that why would they shoot fucking missiles at them....just sayin


Putin F-D up! And we are cowering to a nuclear blackmail. Tell the bitch to withdraw or we liquefy Russia. Our fake profit driven leaders keep giving in to a threat. He will keep going. Serves big business and governments by the insane profits from taxes. 
No planes because Poland wants to trade for outdated F-16's. Not buy new Raptors from Lockheed Martin, GE and the long lines in the list. And the profiteering as vulture capitalists ends. 

Almost all Western governments are guilty of political assassination. What is new? Wreak havoc on the people of the world and risk nuclear war?? Or kill the jerk and move on. The "rulers" of our world want the blood money and fear to further exploit you. Watch the world stock markets. Not your phone or tv news.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 9, 2022)

The thing is most Russians love Vlad, even according to US polls. Fact is he massively improved their lives when he took over for Yeltsin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> The thing is most Russians love Vlad, even according to US polls. Fact is he massively improved their lives when he took over for Yeltsin.


Yep used oil money to increase pensions and salaries, talk about big guberment! Russia after 20 years makes almost nothing it needs, just like Saudi Arabia. Most groceries were imported from western Europe and a generation will have to go back to the land and peasanthood even if it ended tomorrow. Most of the young, those who grew up with the internet don't buy it and neither do the security services and the elite who traveled abroad, his hackers don't buy it either and must be pissed to no end. Soon the great depression will look like a picnic there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> The thing is most Russians love Vlad, even according to US polls. Fact is he massively improved their lives when he took over for Yeltsin.


If you thought America was politically divided, wait till you see Russia in a couple of months...


----------



## mooray (Mar 9, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> The thing is most Russians love Vlad, even according to US polls. Fact is he massively improved their lives when he took over for Yeltsin.


Those improvements are evaporating, but I think there's an age element too. Their population is older and they've struggled to maintain numbers, which means fewer young people, and young people are the ones that will be most opposed to him.


----------



## mooray (Mar 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you thought America was politically divided, wait till you see Russia in a couple of months...


So effing true. I thought we'd be the first to a civil war..


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you thought America was politically divided, wait till you see Russia in a couple of months...


Russian Civil war....one side democratic the other fascist


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2022)

mooray said:


> So effing true. I thought we'd be the first to a civil war..


 From what i am seeing, it is


----------



## mooray (Mar 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> From what i am seeing, it is


Problem is they'll blame us for it and drag us into it.


----------



## printer (Mar 9, 2022)

*Russian troops stranded in 40-mile convoy could freeze to death in ‘metal tank refrigerators’*








Russian troops stranded in 40-mile convoy could freeze to death in ‘metal tank refrigerators’


Russian troops could freeze in tanks as temperatures expected to dip to -20C




ca.yahoo.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2022)

mooray said:


> Problem is they'll blame us for it and drag us into it.


Yeah the do if u follow the propaganda out from them, think in turn into a economic war now from them and it is from all the sanctions from us and the eu....but it's bull..go ahead and try to blame us, russians fired the first shot...


----------



## mooray (Mar 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Yeah the do if u follow the propaganda out from them, think in turn into a economic war now from them and it is from all the sanctions from us and the eu....but it's bull..go ahead and try to blame us, russians fired the first shot...


Problem is they don't have much to retaliate with, economically speaking. They're not even in the top ten of world economies. And their two-legged military is turning out to be pathetic, which really leaves them only one tool in the toolbox.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 9, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Sounds to me like that’s what you’re being told, as for IAEA, they don’t want any badges around. I know how nukes were built here in the 70’s, can only imagine what russian quality control was like.
> Edit: and you may be right


i'm not being pissy now...
have you been told something different? i know there is a segment of Ukraines population that is about the same as our "special children"...racists, bigots, general assholes...but everyone has at least a few of them "special" folks. as far as i know, zelensky won a free and fair election, and no one was killing russians in Donetsk..
i'm pretty sure the U.S. didn't have any chemical warfare labs there, it would just be a silly place to put them. i could be wrong, but it sounds pretty far fetched to me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

mooray said:


> Problem is they don't have much to retaliate with, economically speaking. They're not even in the top ten of world economies. And their two-legged military is turning out to be pathetic, which really leaves them only one tool in the toolbox.


They do have an obvious option once Vlad is gone, become a normal liberal democracy and stop the empire bullshit. It will take them awhile to recover, but they have a lot of oil that they are losing market share for as Iran and Venezuela come online again, as Uncle Sam makes deals. Make no mistake though a generation is fucked, but not so badly if it ends soon, but not as long as Vlad is around or near the levers of power.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 9, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Almost all Western governments are guilty of political assassination.


really? got a list or something? that's a pretty broad statement to make with no back up


----------



## mooray (Mar 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They do have an obvious option once Vlad is gone, become a normal liberal democracy and stop the empire bullshit. It will take them awhile to recover, but they have a lot of oil that they are losing market share for as Iran and Venezuela come online again, as Uncle Sam makes deals. Make no mistake though a generation is fucked, but not so badly if it ends soon, but not as long as Vlad is around or near the levers of power.


This is the grand slam, kick him out in favor of someone desiring peace. They'd advance twenty years overnight, trade would open up immediately.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 9, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russian troops stranded in 40-mile convoy could freeze to death in ‘metal tank refrigerators’*
> Russian soldiers who have been stranded in a 40-mile-long armoured military column of tanks and heavy weaponry near the Ukrainian capital Kyiv for days, could soon face freezing conditions.
> 
> Already facing sub-zero temperatures during the night, Ukraine is expected to witness a cold snap over the next few days with temperatures dropping to -10C with snowfall.
> ...


you would think the russians would know not to attack what used to be russia in the winter...¿


----------



## Sativied (Mar 9, 2022)

I wouldn’t get my hopes up about revolts in Russia just yet. 

One of the five most common Russian surnames is Smirnov. Which is based on the word smirenie, which roughly means submission/humility. Suffering by submitting to an authority is being a good Russian.

“Russian history, religion, folklore, and literature are rife with suffering. The plight of Anna Karenina, the submissiveness of serfs in the 16th and 17th centuries, ancient religious tracts emphasizing humility as the mother of virtues, the trauma of the Bolshevik revolution, the current economic upheavals wracking the country-- these are only a few of the symptoms of what The Slave Soul of Russia identifies as a *veritable cult of suffering that has been centuries in the making*.
Bringing to light dozens of examples of *self-defeating activities and behaviors that have become an integral component of the Russian psyche*, Rancour-Laferriere convincingly illustrates how masochism has become a fact of everyday life in Russia.”

The Slave Soul of Russia: Moral Masochism and the Cult of Suffering








The Slave Soul of Russia


Why, asks Daniel Rancour-Laferriere in this controversial book, has Russia been a country of suffering? Russian history, religion, folklore, and literature are rife with suffering. The plight of Anna Karenina, the submissiveness of serfs in the 16th and 17th centuries, ancient religious tracts...



books.google.com





Definitely not Denmark.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? got a list or something? that's a pretty broad statement to make with no back up


I concede that. Most are clandestine conspiracies as far as facts. Medieval archives are poor and Spain, Portugal, England, Egypt and China are a few from then. And then our Manifest destiny and South American and Middle East affairs. 

Surprised by this from you. You should know democracy and open trade at gunpoint by now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you would think the russians would know not to attack what used to be russia in the winter...¿


You would think they would have auxiliary heaters that ran on diesel fuel, so they could stay warm when the engine is off, a gallon of fuel in an efficient little heater could keep them warm for many hours, even in an ice box when you are out of the wind and those things are sealed. It is Russia and they do have winter, it would be easy to do, cheap and should have been a no brainer.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 9, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I concede that. Most are clandestine conspiracies as far as facts. Medieval archives are poor and Spain, Portugal, England, Egypt and China are a few from then. And then our Manifest destiny and South American and Middle East affairs.
> 
> Surprised by this from you. You should know democracy and open trade at gunpoint by now.


oh, i know there are bloody knives and empty poison bottles in most countries histories, but it's getting harder and harder to get away with shit, and even if circumstances prevent anyone from saying anything publicly, retaliation doesn't have to be public. once political assassinations start happening, then retaliatory assassinations are going to start happening. that's why i don't recommend sending assassins after putin...if his own people kill him, hoo fucking ray...is someone assassinates him, that could piss off a lot of russians who would otherwise be happy to get out from under his thumb


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You would think they would have auxiliary heaters that ran on diesel fuel, so they could stay warm when the engine is off, a gallon of fuel in an efficient little heater could keep them warm for many hours, even in an ice box when you are out of the wind and those things are sealed. It is Russia and they do have winter, it would be easy to do, cheap and should have been a no brainer.


SSHH...don't be givin' the trolls no ideas


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2022)

I am surprised that ol pooty hasn't learned from other ass hats that have tried to attack in winter in Russia


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 9, 2022)

The consensus from the retired Generals on the news shows is that Russia's military is good at bombing but dismal at fighting, planning, logistics, maintenance, command structure, etc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> I am surprised that ol pooty hasn't learned from other ass hats that have tried to attack in winter in Russia


He didn't just attack in winter, he attacked at the very beginning of mud season and it will be weeks until he can get his mighty army into action in a classic land battle and maneuver large forces in the country side. He's stuck on the roads and soon they will be lined by IEDs, NATO has some experience with these and can show them how to make them from captured Russian artillery shells and cellphones, but I think they will literally have tons of C4 plastic explosive too. An abandoned Russian truck loaded with artillery shells and shot out tires would make an ideal setup if a convoy was stupid enough to pass near it in a ditch, as will all the shot up cars on the roads.


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 9, 2022)

…and Oswald shot Kennedy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

I'm waiting for a Ukrainian farmer to get creative and fill an abandoned disabled Russian tank with ammonium nitrate fertilizer and diesel fuel, two items he is likely to have on hand and wire up some of the shells inside with a cell phone or something and then jam the hatches or weld them. Next convoy that goes by...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

Putin's lap dog is Dmitry Medvedev who is vice president of Russia, and you thought Pence was bad! He will have to go too and someone "clean" will have to take his place, his party will still control things and he can retire in safety and try to keep whatever control and money remaining as quietly as possible. His trouble is all his cronies are known and his power structure has been mapped. Russia does have a parliament, the structure and form of a liberal democracy, they have corrupt elections, but they have elections and they can be reformed. They had a couple of Zelenskiy's one dead and the other in prison, the release of dissidents and political prisoners would be part of any lifting of sanctions for most and the justice minister would definitely have to go.

So look for what happens with the VP Dmitry Medvedev, he will go before Vlad if they want to deal, we will want someone else replacing him, then Vlad, when the time is right. Because so much power is concentrated in their presidency, he could do a lot of reforming on his own, if they had the right guy.

They don't need Vlad the Impaler, they need Peter the great to lead them out of darkness.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 9, 2022)

mooray said:


> So effing true. I thought we'd be the first to a civil war..


So, the war in Donbas which started this whole thing, and has been going for the past 8-years, doesn't count?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 9, 2022)

mooray said:


> Those improvements are evaporating, but I think there's an age element too. Their population is older and they've struggled to maintain numbers, which means fewer young people, and young people are the ones that will be most opposed to him.


It will definitely be interesting to see how the tides turn with younger generations. I wonder how much Russian millennials are similar to those here in the US.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> So, the war in Donbas which started this whole thing, and has been going for the past 8-years, doesn't count?


It was all a sham, pure bullshit cooked up by the Russians, ditto for Crimea.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

Looks like someone is building drones in Ukraine using cheap off the shelf RC parts and GPS enabled cheap RC plane flight control computers and servos. Punch in the GPS coordinates and let it go or FPV it.









Ukraine's army is using a nimble 'game-changing' drone called The Punisher that has completed scores of successful missions against the Russians, say reports


Developed by Ukrainian veterans, say reports, the light drones, invisible to radar, carries a 3kg of explosives to strike the Russian forces.




www.businessinsider.com





*Ukraine's army is using a nimble 'game-changing' drone called The Punisher that has completed scores of successful missions against the Russians, say reports*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

The aftermath of a drone strike, hit an ammo truck and it does the rest...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've been receiving messages from Chechen sources that after huge losses of Kadyrov's personal "army" (in particular: @ 70 of them were reported charred alive after a single Bayraktar strike), most of the rest returned across the border. Scenes like this corroborate such reports.








Ukraine credits Turkish drones with eviscerating Russian tanks and armor in their first use in a major conflict


The Turkish-made Bayraktar drone has become a celebrated part of Ukraine's war effort, with top commanders sharing videos of strikes on Russian armor.




www.businessinsider.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497931292247134212


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was all a sham, pure bullshit cooked up by the Russians, ditto for Crimea.


This is fake news?..








War in Donbas (2014–2022) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)

This costs in the $100 range and could control and be the brain of something like a punisher drone like that above, add a cheap GPS module and a few other toys and you are in business with some custom firmware updating. They can be made from very tough laminated EPS foam are naturally stealthy and can use off the shelf cheap RC plane parts. Cheap as dirt and can even be used as missiles themselves. This is an example of cheap hobbyist technology applied to war and they and other components can be bought in quantity from Alibaba dirt cheap and even EMP proofed to a point.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*FrSKY R9 / RXSR Pilot F765 FC*





SPECS:
Supports FrSky F.Port 2.0 Protocol
12 Servo/Motor Outputs & Multiple Serial Ports (6 UARTs, I²C, SPI)
Powerful STM32F765 Based Flight Controller is capable Running on INAV / Ardupilot / Betaflight Firmware
Built-in Graphic FrSky OSD
Supports FrSky S.Port Sensors
Built-in Multiple Sensors
Max 150A Capable Hall-effect Current Sensor
Built-in 3-axis Gyroscope & 3-axis Accelerometer Sensor (ICM20602IMU, ±2000dps, ±16g)
Supports ICM20601/ICM20602/MPU6000 IMU as external gyroscope module with vibration insulated box
Built-in Barometer sensor(SPL06-001)
Adjustable Voltage Output through integrated BEC function
Supports Black Box Data Record Function(via SD card)
Compatible Receiver
Standard FPC Interface on-board receiver with a perfect fit protection box (RXSR-FC/R9MM-FC-OTA, etc.)
All F.Port 2.0 Capable Receivers (Archer and Tandem Series Receivers, etc.)
SBUS Receivers and Some Others with Serial Ports

£69.90 in the UK


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

Hobbit actor who quit stardom to sign up and defend Ukraine is killed in battle


The 33-year-old actor and TV host joined the Territorial Defence Forces of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in a bid to defend his country amid the invasion of Russian troops




www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad can't even afford a 50 day war, much less a 100 day war with heavy battle and wastage.


Hitler probably said the same about Stalin.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Q: When is our Media going to get it through their heads that America is not putting boots on the ground in Ukraine?


because the future isnt written and America is spending a bit and already had 300 troops on the ground in Ukraine before the war started. Its also helping Bidens polls. Fuel prices are not though.
America loves a good war. Domestic politics tends to take a back seat and the war machine is worth a bob or two.


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Hitler probably said the same about Stalin.


I remember when none of us believed Trump could win, and then the fucker did.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 10, 2022)

ANC said:


> I remember when none of us believed Trump could win, and then the fucker did.


Muricans.... Strange bunch.
Odds are he will win next election to.


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Muricans.... Strange bunch.
> Odds are he will win next election to.


Sadly, the irony is the same kind of shit the right runs off over there, the left does over here.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501806405501829121


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> This is fake news?..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was cooked up in the kremlin and supported by the Russian government, there were some Russian extremists there. The Russians are having a lot of trouble in the Russian speaking places too. Maybe many of the Russians in Ukraine are there for the same reason Zelenskiy left, they didn't like Putin. It is not hard to foment trouble in those places along the border and that is what has been done here and in a half dozen other places in Vlad's empire, the guy was KGB FFS.

Russian disinformation gets onto Wikipeadia too and I'll bet that is a hotly contested section and there will probably be lot's of edits. Yeah those poor rebels shot down an airliner with an advanced AA system from Russia a few years back and murdered hundreds of civilians, then bulldozed the wreckage, nothing to see here.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 10, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> So, the war in Donbas which started this whole thing, and has been going for the past 8-years, doesn't count?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2022)

Russian trolls everywhere, I’ve been checking out the usual loathesome alt right, they are all bent over for Putin, some even suggested Russian soldiers are handing out hot food and blankets.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 10, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Muricans.... Strange bunch.
> Odds are he will win next election to.


His chances took a dive when upon the beginning of the war in Ukraine,Mr, Orange said "Putin is going in to keep the peace, you have to admit he's pretty savvy". After 2 weeks does Putin look savvy? If the clown runs in 24 you can expect that soundbite to be played 24/7


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 10, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Russian trolls everywhere, I’ve been checking out the usual loathesome alt right, they are all bent over for Putin, some even suggested Russian soldiers are handing out hot food and blankets.


Are they saying that it was the hot food that blew up this maternity hospital?



Shit at this point there is no way in hell I would accept a blanket from Putin's military.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> This is fake news?..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EVERYTHING on wikipedia is suspect...i don't even look at it unless i can find NO other source of information


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> EVERYTHING on wikipedia is suspect...i don't even look at it unless i can find NO other source of information


Some sections are being fucked with by China, Russia and others and there are frequent wars, but 99% of Wikipedia is pretty good, where folks agree on facts. It is still an amazing resource for education, but not for certain things like this. Expect changes in this section as the academics come on board in a big way.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Are they saying that it was the hot food that blew up this maternity hospital?
> 
> View attachment 5099181
> 
> Shit at this point there is no way in hell I would accept a blanket from Putin's military.


Really,the site of pregnant woman,bloodied,being helped from a bombed out hospital,is nauseating,just listened to Julia Ioffe on PBS Mar.9 broadcast and what a dark picture she paints, says refugees being accepted w/open arms in countries that are pretty xenophobic and over time it might not be pretty,also says every time WE say Putin won't he does (Syria,Crimea,US elections,Donbass,Ukraine), when asked about his nuke threats, she says he is more dangerous right now than at any point in his reign and is well aware that a bullet between the eyes is his only fate.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some sections are being fucked with by China, Russia and others and there are frequent wars, but 99% of Wikipedia is pretty good, where folks agree on facts. It is still an amazing resource for education, but not for certain things like this. Expect changes in this section as the academics come on board in a big way.


i have found a lot of reliable info on wikipedia, but i've found nearly as much misinformation, and down right lies...it's at best a third or fourth go to


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Hitler probably said the same about Stalin.


Hitler never had the kinds of analysts and data we do today, Hitler was half educated and pulled shit out of his asshole and wouldn't listen to experts anyway. We learned from Hitler too, I for instance, cut the experts estimates of war his cost in half, he's still broke at 60 days max.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have found a lot of reliable info on wikipedia, but i've found nearly as much misinformation, and down right lies...it's at best a third or fourth go to


Not so much for current or controversial aspects, but as an educational resource for kids and others for common everyday things it is great and better than the old expensive encyclopedias.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2022)

imo Wikipedia is a good start, from there you can branch out......

and when it comes to Donbass area, the two leaders of the area are actually apart of the United Russia party......js


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 10, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> she says he is more dangerous right now than at any point in his reign and is well aware that a bullet between the eyes is his only fate.


The sooner the better.


----------



## mooray (Mar 10, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> So, the war in Donbas which started this whole thing, and has been going for the past 8-years, doesn't count?


No, don't think so. We know it goes back to the soviet collapse and everything that lead up to it, way more than 8 years. I'm afraid I don't know my history well enough to point to what started this whole thing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2022)

mooray said:


> No, don't think so. We know it goes back to the soviet collapse and everything that lead up to it, way more than 8 years. I'm afraid I don't know my history well enough to point to what started this whole thing.


you can't point to one thing...putin does what he does because of his background and training, and his experiences..., russians in general do what they do because of historical events, many of which require research if you aren't from the area. i've heard ten different "experts" espouse 20 different theories, and with limited knowledge of the people and their psychology, any of them could be correct for all i know, or all of them could be full of shit for all i know.
what counts is people dying for bad reasons...and at this point, putin is the bad reason


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> because the future isnt written and America is spending a bit and already had 300 troops on the ground in Ukraine before the war started. Its also helping Bidens polls. Fuel prices are not though.
> America loves a good war. Domestic politics tends to take a back seat and the war machine is worth a bob or two.


Canada had hundreds of NATO trainers in Ukraine for a long time, they recently setup shop in eastern Poland. Other EU countries did the same and have been helping Ukraine prepare during the reign of Trump, the idiot. It was because of this constant support that Vlad felt he had to act when he did, now that his puppet was no longer in power. Vlad bet on the US election too and on Trump clinging to power if he lost, which he tried. America recently jumped in with both feet like the EU when it became clear the Ukrainians could win and the magnitude of Vlad's error.

It is a fight for liberal democracy, with all it's flaws, it was once on our doorstep, now it is on his and in his fucking face, he might not survive it an knows it. Liberal democracy is what we do and I hope we do a lot more of it, because it has the means to evolve adapt and improve over time while including more people, it has a history of this in many places and the world in general. Vlad's way is the dark side and it's never been more stark.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 10, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The sooner the better.


And I sure hope sanity prevails and people in positions have the balls to say no if he orders any apocalyptic orders


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 10, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> And I sure hope sanity prevails and people in positions have the balls to say no if he orders any apocalyptic orders


The bullet removes the uncertainty of hope.


----------



## mooray (Mar 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you can't point to one thing...putin does what he does because of his background and training, and his experiences..., russians in general do what they do because of historical events, many of which require research if you aren't from the area. i've heard ten different "experts" espouse 20 different theories, and with limited knowledge of the people and their psychology, any of them could be correct for all i know, or all of them could be full of shit for all i know.
> what counts is people dying for bad reasons...and at this point, putin is the bad reason


This is true. Also part of why I don't like examining the "who started it" chain of events especially when they go back a hundred years. At some point, it just doesn't matter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> And I sure hope sanity prevails and people in positions have the balls to say no if he orders any apocalyptic orders


He's not nuts, just evil and pissed, he is doing this to survive in the end, or so he thinks. Right now he is shocked, confused and pissed as the magnitude of his blunder becomes apparent to him. Don't do too much to excite him right away, play by the rules even if he doesn't. He needs time to cool down and think for a spell, his people don't get western media, but I'll bet Vlad does and so do his buddies, he speaks pretty good English and German and they are multi lingual too. This is his circle, the opinion of the people around him and important to him, those who support him. If his own people weren't telling him the truth, the western media soon will!

Vlad blundered bigly, he didn't know himself or his enemy, had no plan B and invaded at the worst possible time at the beginning of mud season and even tanks are confined to the roads that are choked with his supplies and their wreckage. It ill be weeks before the ground dries out enough for him to apply combat force and meanwhile the Ukrainians are organizing, arming millions of men with surplus soviet weapons and training them too with NATO help, Tractor trailer convoys are delivering arms and supplies deep into eastern Ukraine by the hundreds of tons daily. By the time Vlad is ready to start Armageddon he will be flat broke and Russia will be coming apart at the seams. That is why uncle Sam is jumping in with both feet, the Ukrainians can win, all their troops will be combat troops, young women and older men will do logistics supplied by NATO.

This is an investment in the future for NATO, if Vlad manages to fight in Ukraine on any scale, it will bleed his army white, destroy most of it's equipment and really fuck Russia even more. Every man there will have a tale to tell back home and Ukrainian propaganda will be broadcast on their military radio channels, they only need captured radios and cellphones hooked up to play recordings or live stream information to the Russians along with popular music. The Russian troops are news starved and will listen, the old analog radios are in most of their equipment...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2022)

why do get the feeling this is gonna be a Korea all over again........North being pooty, and the south being Zelensky.....am i seeing this wrong....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

I think the Ukrainians, if they aren't now, will be broadcasting news and propaganda into Belarus, so do their Baltic neighbors to the north. I image a lot of people in Belarus get western TV and news broadcasts, AM radio goes a long way and the transmitting power of both TV and radio can be made directional with most of the power going towards your adversary. This might be why Belarus is ripe for revolution and covert action, the Ukrainians don't need to do much, European media is doing it for them in most of Belarus, which is why Russian troops are occupying it and propping up a puppet.

One of Vlad's many dangers if he loses this war and Belarus, is not that it puts NATO or even the EU on his doorstep, it puts free western broadcasters, including TV into parts of Russia and rebellion could start there that spreads like wildfire.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you can't point to one thing...putin does what he does because of his background and training, and his experiences..., russians in general do what they do because of historical events, many of which require research if you aren't from the area. i've heard ten different "experts" espouse 20 different theories, and with limited knowledge of the people and their psychology, any of them could be correct for all i know, or all of them could be full of shit for all i know.
> what counts is people dying for bad reasons...and at this point, putin is the bad reason


All the military experts are in agreement that he can't win and I figure he will be driven back in places around Kyiv and in the south and it won't end up a partisan war, except for where the Russians are and their lines had better be tighter than a frog's asshole, or arms will get into the people who live in their rear. By the time the ground dries out enough for serious action, Vlad will be broke.

I know the Ukrainians are fighting a people's war for national liberation and liberal democracy, with all it's flaws, freedoms and assholes. Liberal democracy is what we do and should be supporting. Even if they were all evil cunts, the enemy of my enemy is my friend and I will destroy them later, after they spend blood defeating my main enemy. It sucks to think that way, but sometimes it's required, not this time though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2022)

it's really not going good if this is happening.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501747513606479875


----------



## Sativied (Mar 10, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> just listened to Julia Ioffe on PBS Mar.9 broadcast and what a dark picture she paints, says refugees being accepted w/open arms in countries that are pretty xenophobic and over time it might not be pretty,


Xenophobic whites moving mostly to xenophobic white countries. Will they repell each other like magnets with the same pole? Maybe not, Polish for example are not that different from Ukrainians. And in west europe, our babyboomers are dying and lazy millennials don’t feel like working in a welfare state. Just in NL 400k jobs open, 50k in healthcare, expected to tripple, for which we are desperately trying to find people. In an area in Spain in 2019 they needed 10k strawberry pluckers and managed to get only 600 while in the same area 9k is on unemployment. Lazy fuckers. Which many Ukranians are known to be not. That’s why Rotterdam is taking them in with open arms, huge shortage of workers in the port of Rotterdam. 

Since Syria, there has been a lot of pressure to divide refugees and immigrants across EU members more fairly. Especially some of the countries to which Ukranians flee now have been slacking. Hungary built a 106miles ‘wall’ to keep muslim refugees out. In addition to millions of Ukranian refugees, food shortages will result in many more millions of refugees from Africa. By taking in Ukranians, the rest of the EU will go along sooner with them taking in less non-white refugees.

The not pretty dark picture is being painted in real time right now. Sure there will be incidents, some media will overblow it, but Julia is writing a fictional drama that is unlikely to become reality.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2022)

one way or another, it will end within a year...putin will either get lucky and kill zelensky and most of his staff with artillery, or they will fight him to a stand still, probably across the dneipir...if that happens, the Ukrains will turn it into a war of attrition, and drive the russians out. they don't have the men to suppress the population, and the men they do have will get picked off one by one till they're all gone.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was cooked up in the kremlin and supported by the Russian government, there were some Russian extremists there. The Russians are having a lot of trouble in the Russian speaking places too. Maybe many of the Russians in Ukraine are there for the same reason Zelenskiy left, they didn't like Putin. It is not hard to foment trouble in those places along the border and that is what has been done here and in a half dozen other places in Vlad's empire, the guy was KGB FFS.
> 
> Russian disinformation gets onto Wikipeadia too and I'll bet that is a hotly contested section and there will probably be lot's of edits. Yeah those poor rebels shot down an airliner with an advanced AA system from Russia a few years back and murdered hundreds of civilians, then bulldozed the wreckage, nothing to see here.





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> EVERYTHING on wikipedia is suspect...i don't even look at it unless i can find NO other source of information





mooray said:


> No, don't think so. We know it goes back to the soviet collapse and everything that lead up to it, way more than 8 years. I'm afraid I don't know my history well enough to point to what started this whole thing.


There are over 600 references on that Wikipedia page with links to their sources. Sure, Russia supported the revolt, similar to the way US supports civil wars in other countries. 

Speaking of which, while it's not exactly a civic war, what's the deal in Venezuela? I thought the us considered Juan Guaido to be the legitimate president there, except that they are now negotiating with Maduro for oil reserves. I wonder how that's gonna work out. I wonder if Maduro is going to forget how the US tried to remove him and install their own puppet:









U.S. reaches out to Venezuela amid possible Russia oil embargo


The impetus for a risky outreach to Maduro took on added urgency following Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, ensuing U.S. sanctions and a possible ban on Russian oil and gas.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## mooray (Mar 10, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> There are over 600 references on that Wikipedia page with links to their sources. Sure, Russia supported the revolt, similar to the way US supports civil wars in other countries.
> 
> Speaking of which, while it's not exactly a civic war, what's the deal in Venezuela? I thought the us considered Juan Guaido to be the legitimate president there, except that they are now negotiating with Maduro for oil reserves. I wonder how that's gonna work out. I wonder if Maduro is going to forget how the US tried to remove him and install their own puppet:
> 
> ...


That's the downside of creating dependencies, you set yourself up for a moral compromise down the road.


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it's really not going good if this is happening.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501747513606479875


i wonder if there are now 8 ownerless super yachts sitting in cypress, bought with funds that should have been spent on the russian military.....


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2022)

only catharsis brings lasting change.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder if there are now 8 ownerless super yachts sitting in cypress, bought with funds that should have been spent on the russian military.....


that's a very good question...lol


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2022)

*Kremlin says Russian economy in 'shock' after sanctions*








Kremlin says Russian economy in ‘shock’ after sanctions


The Kremlin on Thursday said Russia’s economy was experiencing a “shock,” after the U.S. and its allies imposed sanctions on the country.The Russian government said that efforts a…




thehill.com


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2022)

You really should check this video with auto translate on.
Vlads advisor is basically telling him it is a shitshow on every front and he just tunes him to calm down and push thepropaganda. etc.
The little fucker isn't as much mad as he is believing in a fantasy.


----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2022)

ANC said:


> You really should check this video with auto translate on.
> Vlads advisor is basically telling him it is a shitshow on every front and he just tunes him to calm down and push thepropaganda. etc.
> The little fucker isn't as much mad as he is believing in a fantasy.


Was wondering what your point was. Not all that great a translation though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

*Structured ambush': Video appears to show strike on Russian tanks*


----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2022)

*Sen. Ernst to Newsmax: Russia Acting by 'Playbook' With Aviation Threats*








Sen. Ernst to Newsmax: Russia Acting by 'Playbook' With Aviation Threats


Russia's threats to civilian aviation and public transportation are yet another act from the "playbook" President Vladimir Putin and his administration uses, Sen. Joni Ernst said Thursday.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## bam0813 (Mar 10, 2022)

I like seeing them lose one but if I’m being honest that’s what I saw, one. And a bunch roll right by


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2022)

printer said:


> Was wondering what your point was. Not all that great a translation though.


Yeah it is a very dificult to translate, the AI wants to do a word for word translation of idiomatic speach.

Kinda like if a russian had to read the English sentence "We painted the town red" they might have no idea of what you said, even if they knew the russian word for each of those english words.


----------



## bam0813 (Mar 10, 2022)

Don’t get me wrong I hope they got the whole regiment but that’s not what’s shown


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2022)

I'm sure it still has psyops power under constcripts.
On the flipside, it probably makes them more trigger happy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Don’t get me wrong I hope they got the whole regiment but that’s not what’s shown


Propaganda with the drone shots, but the point is it's a preview, with the many thousands of antitank weapons pouring into the place. You will notice that as soon as they entered a built up area they were ambushed and it was enough to get many others to run away. You never do that kind of thing with out dismounted infantry and they haven't even started using IEDs yet, but they will be common soon.


----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2022)

*The US military tested bioweapons on Ukrainians. We were in line*









Американские военные испытывали биооружие на украинцах. Мы были на очереди


Министерство обороны России раскрыло содержание документов, обнаруженных в секретных украинских биолабораториях после того, как оттуда сбежали американские... РИА Новости, 11.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it's really not going good if this is happening.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501747513606479875


When you say 'sacked' does that mean they lost their job or got the firing squad? Pretty crazy considering he didn't even let the generals in on the invasion out of paranoia. They were last to know they were invading with a shitload of conscripts and little else.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2022)

ANC said:


> You really should check this video with auto translate on.
> Vlads advisor is basically telling him it is a shitshow on every front and he just tunes him to calm down and push thepropaganda. etc.
> The little fucker isn't as much mad as he is believing in a fantasy.


that was very garbled, as near as i can tell, you're about right...i wonder if "listen to me with your hands" was a mistranslation or a russian phrase i've never heard?


----------



## bam0813 (Mar 10, 2022)

Those choke points of destroyed vehicles should be key spots for the next


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2022)

printer said:


> *The US military tested bioweapons on Ukrainians. We were in line*
> The Russian Ministry of Defense has revealed the contents of documents found in secret Ukrainian biological laboratories after American specialists fled from there. There, as one might expect, there was a complete assortment: causative agents of anthrax, plague, cholera, diphtheria. All this was stored in commercial quantities and was hastily destroyed during the flight.
> 
> Laboratories were used both old, Soviet, and brand new. The website of the American company Black and Veatch flaunts a description of a biolaboratory of the third level of danger, recently built by the Americans in Odessa. The firm calls it "a true work of art."
> ...


Where is this from?


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> How come the US is getting beat up about the Poland plane issue. Doesn’t NATO have 30 countries. Do they not all have to agree to the transfer? Did the US make an agreement then back out or just never made an agreement? Why US planes only? None of the other countries have some hand me downs. US is far from only member with significant Airpower. Forgive my ignorance I’m just not clear on that particular issue


What happened was the UE foreign minister talked about the deal publicly when it was still private. Then everyone was putting pressure on Poland, so they publicly said they would fly the planes to a US air base in Germany. We were still in the very early days of negations and no one should have been talking about it. Then Russia said they would view any transfer of planes as an act of war by NATO and the risk reward ratio just doesn't add up.

But keep in mind this is more than flying the 27 Migs to the border and trucking them over. This sort of thing would take a couple three years in normal times. There is spare parts to think about. And weapons. Making sure there are folks who know how to maintain them, etc, ect.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

printer said:


> *The US military tested bioweapons on Ukrainians. We were in line*
> The Russian Ministry of Defense has revealed the contents of documents found in secret Ukrainian biological laboratories after American specialists fled from there. There, as one might expect, there was a complete assortment: causative agents of anthrax, plague, cholera, diphtheria. All this was stored in commercial quantities and was hastily destroyed during the flight.
> 
> Laboratories were used both old, Soviet, and brand new. The website of the American company Black and Veatch flaunts a description of a biolaboratory of the third level of danger, recently built by the Americans in Odessa. The firm calls it "a true work of art."
> ...


Is there a link to the source of this?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

*Russian captive inteligence members speak about their orders for the invasion of Ukraine*





Sergey Galkin was born in 1987, he enlisted into the Russian army in 2013. 

On February 23rd his battalion got the order to invade Ukraine alongside other Russian forces, covered by massive artillery strikes on the Ukrainian territory.

The captive tells a story of constant bombardments of civilian objects by the Russian aviation and heavy artillery units. This is an important part of documenting the war crimes that Russia wages on the people of Ukraine and this footage will be used to bring war criminals to justice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

*Forces of Ukraine conducted 7 heavy strikes on the enemy, destroyed 2 Russian colonel commanders*





That was stated by Oleksiy Arestovych, advisor to the head of the Office of the President of Ukraine. He also reported that today humanitarian corridors will be opened from many places, including Mariupol. However, the occupants are deliberately disrupting the evacuation. By arranging terror, the enemy wants to intimidate the civilian population, acting according to ‘Syrian’ scenario. The most difficult situation is now in Mariupol, Kharkiv, Okhtyrka and Mykolaiv. Nevertheless, the Army forces of Ukraine and other defense forces continue to defend these cities.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> When you say 'sacked' does that mean they lost their job or got the firing squad?


could be a combination of both....dunno honestly...


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Putin F-D up! And we are cowering to a nuclear blackmail. Tell the bitch to withdraw or we liquefy Russia. Our fake profit driven leaders keep giving in to a threat. He will keep going. Serves big business and governments by the insane profits from taxes.
> No planes because Poland wants to trade for outdated F-16's. Not buy new Raptors from Lockheed Martin, GE and the long lines in the list. And the profiteering as vulture capitalists ends.
> 
> Almost all Western governments are guilty of political assassination. What is new? Wreak havoc on the people of the world and risk nuclear war?? Or kill the jerk and move on. The "rulers" of our world want the blood money and fear to further exploit you. Watch the world stock markets. Not your phone or tv news.


We did a lot of that to the Taliban. They always seemed to find a new guy. And the new guy would still have the nukes.


----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Where is this from?


Sorry, the 1,000 word limit made me post in two sections and the time limit of one minute let others post before I could get the second section in. This is from Mother Russia's news.


----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Is there a link to the source of this?


Broken into two parts. Translated from Russian, one of their news sources not shut down. In otherwise state media.


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? got a list or something? that's a pretty broad statement to make with no back up


Not the kind of thing that gets talked about. When my wife was working for the Ag Ex Office, her boss was National Guard at that point, but had been special forces in his younger days. He worked in lots of Central and South American countries helping their ag sector, but he was really a spook. When I ask him about what he had done with the special forces, all he would say is, "there are no homicides during hurricanes."


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You would think they would have auxiliary heaters that ran on diesel fuel, so they could stay warm when the engine is off, a gallon of fuel in an efficient little heater could keep them warm for many hours, even in an ice box when you are out of the wind and those things are sealed. It is Russia and they do have winter, it would be easy to do, cheap and should have been a no brainer.


If they had fuel. . . . . .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2022)

printer said:


> But here new problems emerge. First, the United States does not allow anyone to control whether they comply with the convention at all. This is the only country out of all the participants that simply said that they would not let anyone into their laboratories, and that was it. Secondly, the Pentagon deliberately places laboratories on the territory of third countries. There you can ensure complete secrecy - as it was in Ukraine - and get rid of the surveillance of any regulatory authorities, even the American ones themselves
> 
> And finally, the convention, which is observed by all respectable countries of the world, will be fifty years old this year. She is hopelessly outdated. During this time, many ways to bypass it have appeared.
> 
> ...


they must have had russia's internet under their nearly total control for decades now. i wonder what the younger people who know how to get outside information are thinking? when 90+% of the countries in the world are making the same damning reports, do you believe the 2 or 3 % that say something totally different? how much do you worry about getting thrown into a cell for a few years if you say anything?...


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> The consensus from the retired Generals on the news shows is that Russia's military is good at bombing but dismal at fighting, planning, logistics, maintenance, command structure, etc.


They have almost no smart bombs, so the planes have to fly pretty low to hit the target. The fact that there are surface to air defenses in place is the reason both sides are keeping the planes on the ground for the most part.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 10, 2022)

cracks are starting to show in the Russia-China alliance









China signals shift on Ukraine as Russia accused of atrocities


Xi calls conflict a 'war' for first time as it threatens No. 2 economy




asia.nikkei.com


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2022)

You see, while the rest of the world had to learn leaders have feet of sand.
And our laws can be frustrating, People have the freedom to challenge authority and call it out.
Most of the rules we have are to try and make sure we all get to enjoy our rights without being a cunt to anybody else.

The Russian setup on the other hand is driven by false ideology, of how the west wants to attack etc. combined with all the money that got embezzled. They can not allow their citizens access to media and information that hasn't been curated first out of fear of contamination with truth.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

I get the feeling there is a plan coming with the Ukrainians rapidly building forces. The ground is mud in Ukraine and will be for weeks and that means Vlad can't get around or reinforce his troops much, the heat on their logistics is increasing daily, their combat replacements are probably conscripts from the rear and they have no relief. The plan could be to defeat the Russians deep inside in the north and south. They assemble a large force overwhelm those Russians on the west side of Kyiv and the Dnieper river While their supplies on the road to the north are destroyed by partisans irregulars and drones. Next like Napoleon, rapidly move the force in the south to join the force already there and drive the Russians into Crimea. They will try to do this when they are ready, but before the ground dries out and Vlad's Calvary arrive. They will capture many prisoners including generals who can be shipped off to The Hague. It might be like Yorktown for Putin with tens of thousands of prisoners. and some on international trial. This might be a case where live prisoners are much more valuable than dead soldiers and much harder for Vlad to deal with back home and on the world stage. He had no declaration of war and they are criminals, not POWs.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 10, 2022)

printer said:


> But here new problems emerge. First, the United States does not allow anyone to control whether they comply with the convention at all. This is the only country out of all the participants that simply said that they would not let anyone into their laboratories, and that was it. Secondly, the Pentagon deliberately places laboratories on the territory of third countries. There you can ensure complete secrecy - as it was in Ukraine - and get rid of the surveillance of any regulatory authorities, even the American ones themselves
> 
> And finally, the convention, which is observed by all respectable countries of the world, will be fifty years old this year. She is hopelessly outdated. During this time, many ways to bypass it have appeared.
> 
> ...


That was an opinion piece. Reader beware. A few points the author made were based upon dubious information. Also some fear mongering.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2022)

printer said:


> But here new problems emerge. First, the United States does not allow anyone to control whether they comply with the convention at all. This is the only country out of all the participants that simply said that they would not let anyone into their laboratories, and that was it. Secondly, the Pentagon deliberately places laboratories on the territory of third countries. There you can ensure complete secrecy - as it was in Ukraine - and get rid of the surveillance of any regulatory authorities, even the American ones themselves
> 
> And finally, the convention, which is observed by all respectable countries of the world, will be fifty years old this year. She is hopelessly outdated. During this time, many ways to bypass it have appeared.
> 
> ...


dude this comes from _RIA Novosti_. It's a propagandist site.........out of Russia.......thanks for the other side of the ball but still.....sheesh...

It's also a Qanon conspiracy theory too....









Analysis: Russia and QAnon have the same false conspiracy theory about Ukraine | CNN Business


A new conspiracy theory has become popular among some of the online communities that formed around QAnon -- one simultaneously being promoted by the Kremlin as a justification for its invasion of Ukraine. The false claim: the United States is developing bioweapons in Ukraine and Vladimir Putin...




www.cnn.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> …and Oswald shot Kennedy


Well, he did. Although it was the Secret Service officer in the follow car that accidently blew the top of his head off. They had the prototype M16's and those early ones were real bad to fire when bumped hard. Like if you were standing in an open car, they punched the gas because bullets were flying and you sat down hard on the back of the seat.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2022)

printer said:


> Sorry, the 1,000 word limit made me post in two sections and the time limit of one minute let others post before I could get the second section in. This is from Mother Russia's news.


ok i gotcha


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2022)

Lavrov insists Russia has not invaded Ukraine


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2022)

looks like cracks are somewhere else too.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501998247145005056


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2022)

ANC said:


> Lavrov insists Russia has not invaded Ukraine


Lavrov can suck it.....js


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> cracks are starting to show in the Russia-China alliance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a reason why the Iran deal has been revived and probably sweetened and why there are happy talks with Venezuela, as the state department goes to work! It is also another reason why Vlad might be reluctant to use tactical nukes or do something else extra stupid.


----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> That was an opinion piece. Reader beware. A few points the author made were based upon dubious information. Also some fear mongering.


Russia shut down all media in the country that does not toe the party line. They are telling the public what they want them to hear. You have seen the news where a family member outside of Russia tries to tell one inside of Russia what is really happening and the person inside Russia does not believe it? Why do you think the public inside Russia does not believe the truth? Because they have been fed this line from the government for years.

Here, use Google translate.









РИА Новости - события в Москве, России и мире сегодня: темы дня, фото, видео, инфографика, радио


Новости в России и мире, самая оперативная информация: темы дня, обзоры, анализ. Фото и видео с места событий, инфографика, радиоэфир, подкасты




ria.ru


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> why do get the feeling this is gonna be a Korea all over again........North being pooty, and the south being Zelensky.....am i seeing this wrong....


East/west.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

ANC said:


> Lavrov insists Russia has not invaded Ukraine


He looks very unhappy and it's hard to believe he thought this was a good idea. He also just lost a large fortune stashed in the west, so that might have something to do with it too. He's fucked and his grand kids are fucked and he knows it, he knows the truth too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501991946851655684
uh oh


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2022)

injinji said:


> East/west.


kinda what i am seeing.......could be wrong though...js


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2022)

lol, you should see the pissfight their space minister is having with an astronaut on the space station.


----------



## cawolves (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

ANC said:


> lol, you should see the pissfight their space minister is having with an astronaut on the space station.


They know the truth too...


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's a question of semantics Roger, the point is it will work like a classic proxy war and the rules of engagement will be the same. We supply the arms, training, aid and intelligence, the Ukrainians supply the courage and determination and the Russians supply the meat for the grinder and lot's of money to keep the ball rolling. Our troops don't fight their troops, Ukrainians do, using our weapons. It's been that way through many recent wars, except for the gulf wars and the second Afghanistan war, at least until Vlad started putting bounties on US troops there.


My friend, it occurs to me that “we” (in the largest sense) may have been looking at this all wrong:





I thought Beau’s point about the possibility that Putin is sandbagging the west - embarking on a “Potemkin invasion” intended to claim Ukraine, yes, but aimed at convincing the West that Russia’s military is a crew of beat-down homeless guys, raising the outrage of the EU, drawing more involvement by NATO, then springing their newest, greatest, fastest, etc and literally defeating Europe and the US with weapons and vehicles we know nothing about.

It may not be likely, but it needs to be thought about


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 10, 2022)

printer said:


> *German Missiles Headed to Ukraine May Be Obsolete*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit, THAT won’t help!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> My friend, it occurs to me that “we” (in the largest sense) may have been looking at this all wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has been, but those kind of secrets are hard to hide from the CIA, NSA and satellite's, plus lot's of spies on the ground. They were probably surprised at how shitty the army is though, the are conservative in their estimates too. Once they saw it in action, it quickly became apparent that Vlad was Mussolini, not Hitler.  

I think he also has about the same grip on power that Mussolini had too, not Hitler or Stalin, his army is Mussolini like in performance and moral too.


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2022)

ANC said:


> lol, you should see the pissfight their space minister is having with an astronaut on the space station.


I saw some of that this morning. lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Dammit, THAT won’t help!


Shoot them away anyway, it will scare the shit out of the Russians.


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Shoot them away anyway, it will scare the shit out of the Russians.


Are (Ukrainians blown up by malfunctions) okay?


----------



## cawolves (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Mar 10, 2022)

printer said:


> Russia shut down all media in the country that does not toe the party line. They are telling the public what they want them to hear. You have seen the news where a family member outside of Russia tries to tell one inside of Russia what is really happening and the person inside Russia does not believe it? Why do you think the public inside Russia does not believe the truth? Because they have been fed this line from the government for years.
> 
> Here, use Google translate.
> 
> ...


We jumped all over didn't we? You didn't even get a chance to finish making your point. But seriously, I think it is good to see what the other side is saying. 

I just saw this in the news:

*White House warns Russia could use chemical weapons in Ukraine, rejects false ‘conspiracy’ of U.S. biolabs*



https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/03/10/ukraine-russia-disinformation-us-biolabs-chemical-weapons/




I wouldn't have known what they were talking about if not for your post.


Seems that Russia created that false conspiracy as a prelude to Sarinizing people.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Dammit, THAT won’t help!


Once I saw the source was Altfax I got bored very quickly.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 10, 2022)

cawolves said:


> View attachment 5099376


lulz

Nazis. So you a big fan of Putin. He uses Nazis as a boogey man too. Not a good look, scrub.


----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Shoot them away anyway, it will scare the shit out of the Russians.


The propellant is designed to burn from the center outward in an even burn. With the cracks in the propellant the flame front goes where it is not suppose to and more is burnt when it is not suppose to. Also if the burn gets behind a piece, the piece can flake off, giving more burn area, causes greater burn rate and pressure inside the rocket. The corrosion of the rocket case causes weak points in the wall. With the increased pressure and the weakened case things go boom rather quickly, as in not far from the person aiming the rocket.

As a disclaimer, I would love to build a few rockets myself but getting the fertilizer is not an easy thing now. Wish I had a farmer friend.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 10, 2022)

ANC said:


> lol, you should see the pissfight their space minister is having with an astronaut on the space station.


Too funny this:
_
"The launchers at Baikonur decided that without the flags of some countries, our rocket would look more beautiful," Rogozin said in a Russian-language tweet. 

Former American astronaut Scott Kelly, who has in recent weeks tweeted his support for Ukraine, replied in Russian to the Rogozin’s video post.

"Dimon, without those flags and the foreign exchange they bring in, your space program won't be worth a damn. Maybe you can find a job at McDonald's if McDonald's still exists in Russia."_









The head of Russia's space agency and a former U.S. astronaut have been arguing on social media


Dmitry Rogozin, the director general of Russia's space agency, had a very public argument with a former American astronaut following the implementation of sanctions against Russia.




www.ctvnews.ca





Dmitry went off and went all @cawolves , in other words he lost his mind, assuming he had one to begin with.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

printer said:


> The propellant is designed to burn from the center outward in an even burn. With the cracks in the propellant the flame front goes where it is not suppose to and more is burnt when it is not suppose to. Also if the burn gets behind a piece, the piece can flake off, giving more burn area, causes greater burn rate and pressure inside the rocket. The corrosion of the rocket case causes weak points in the wall. With the increased pressure and the weakened case things go boom rather quickly, as in not far from the person aiming the rocket.
> 
> As a disclaimer, I would love to build a few rockets myself but getting the fertilizer is not an easy thing now. Wish I had a farmer friend.


I figured batteries, gas cannisters and electronics might be the issue. I used to build rockets as a kid too, real DIY ones! Not many commercial rocket motors...


----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> We jumped all over didn't we? You didn't even get a chance to finish making your point. But seriously, I think it is good to see what the other side is saying.
> 
> I just saw this in the news:
> 
> ...


I read the US was concerned about bio or chemical weapons might be used by Russia soon about a week ago. I have been reading too much, even a 100 page report translated from a Russian think tank from 2014 and knowing what we do today the current actions are not a surprise. This all started when Putin got elected and then the real first incursion started in 2008. It might not be a well thought out plan but the general direction has been thought of a long time ago.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

Make of it what you will, but someone sees the writing on the wall...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figured batteries, gas cannisters and electronics might be the issue. I used to build rockets as a kid too, real DIY ones! Not many commercial rocket motors...


I did a brief stint working at a place that made 2.75" motors.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2022)

printer said:


> I did a brief stint working at a place that made 2.75" motors.


Are those the ones from pods on helicopters?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

Almost every one was carrying an RPG or other anti antitank weapons too, a real mixed bag and lot's of soviet small arms.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501967817247281158


----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Make of it what you will, but someone sees the writing on the wall...
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> View attachment 5099389
> View attachment 5099388


Only 300 apartments.


----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Are those the ones from pods on helicopters?


And fixed wing aircraft.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2022)

printer said:


> Only 300 apartments.


A display of the trend would say more.


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They know the truth too...


The no fries zone








McDonald's transformed Russia ... now it's abandoning the country


When McDonald's opened its doors in Moscow for the first time, it was a big deal.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

Echoes of Churchill, they are being advised!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501916632041631749


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

printer said:


> Only 300 apartments.


These are just the Russian intelligence people and administrators, not the Quislings too! I'd sell!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

These guys are good at propaganda, I'm sure they will try to destabilize the regime there, it is a weak link.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> cracks are starting to show in the Russia-China alliance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that seemed like good news, right up till the end...i don't know if Biden or any of the EU leaders will back off of sanctions till putin has at least withdrawn all troops...


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 10, 2022)

Man I'm getting so fucking pissed-off as we watch that psychopath ( possibly sociopath) Putin in action. Sure , everybody's trying to help , but we sit an watch an apocalypse in real time. This insidious , true evil more than likely will have to be confronted at some point in time. Perhaps he can gobble up and annihilate all the non-NATO countries and citizens , but don't piss him off about it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2022)

ANC said:


> Lavrov insists Russia has not invaded Ukraine


then he shouldn't mind if nato steps in and kills all those guys wearing obviously stolen russian army uniforms...they should consider it a favor


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 10, 2022)

Update March 10, 10:16 p.m. An institute with a nuclear facility near Kharkov has been attacked SBU: "There is a risk of radioactive pollution of the environment"


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 10, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Man I'm getting so fucking pissed-off as we watch that psychopath ( possibly sociopath) Putin in action. Sure , everybody's trying to help , but we sit an watch an apocalypse in real time. This insidious , true evil more than likely will have to be confronted at some point in time. Perhaps he can gobble up and annihilate all the non-NATO countries and citizens , but don't piss him off about it.


I completely agree.

Not giving voice to the nutjobs, trolls or agents posting crap about "bad 'merica because Cuba so why be mad about Ukraine now?" and other lunacy. But your post caused me to turn the mirror around and imagine this is how people looked upon the US when we went into Vietnam or overstayed in Afghanistan by about 18 years too long or sent drone strikes that killed civilians. As a person who lives in the US and have always been ashamed of those actions I never saw it from with an outsider's perspective.

Not trying to equate anything with Putin's inhumanity.  Just sharing a recent shift in my perspective.

All indications are that Russia will not prosper from this action, nor will he be able to hold Ukraine, much less invade other countries ever again. I don't think this is going to end well or any time soon unless Vlad goes nuclear. But then again, I didn't think Putin would invade, so I'm not predicting anything, just preparing for the worst.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501992425706995720


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 10, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Man I'm getting so fucking pissed-off as we watch that psychopath ( possibly sociopath) Putin in action. Sure , everybody's trying to help , but we sit an watch an apocalypse in real time. This insidious , true evil more than likely will have to be confronted at some point in time. Perhaps he can gobble up and annihilate all the non-NATO countries and citizens , but don't piss him off about it.


My thoughts:

The United States is not putting boots on the ground in Ukraine. Period. Full stop.

This us a NATO Operation..where's the UN and their little jeeps with white flags?

"Close the sky"..who is Zelensky talking to? Ukraine is not a NATO country and there are rules.

Putin is looking for a reason..don't give it to him..you know in the end he's going to twist something around and use that as the excuse.

If they want to close the skies why do they need planes?

I don't understand why Putin id making Eastern Ukraine into a 'no mans land'. Why?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> My friend, it occurs to me that “we” (in the largest sense) may have been looking at this all wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beau is a pretty reliable source of good information, and he may very well have a point, but...did they go so far as to fake shitty logistics? they didn't have enough food, or fuel, or information, or warning...they've lost 2 field general, several officers, and a lot of equipment, even if it wasn't all top of the line gear. if it is a potemkin village, then they've tromp l'oeil'ed the hell out of it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Mar 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that seemed like good news, right up till the end...i don't know if Biden or any of the EU leaders will back off of sanctions till putin has at least withdrawn all troops...


You know how it is with the Chinese government. Shifts in policy are communicated incrementally. China watchers are astonished Xi used the word "war". As I said, cracks starting to show.

It's behind a pay wall so I won't post it here. Financial Times based in London reports anecdotes from Chinese companies that European companies are cancelling orders because of Chinese government's support for Russia. Other factors are also biting into an already destabilized Chinese economy:


70% of its oil is imported and the cost per barrel has risen 20% from $100/barrel to $120/barrel.
40% of LNG is imported and cost for it has jumped
Heavy rains inside China caused the worst winter wheat harvest in that country's history. Wheat imports into China are expected to go up 50% this year. Wheat prices have jumped due to the expected loss of Ukrainian wheat production. 
Iron ore contracts have gone up 25%
Worldwide supply chains, already disrupted by the pandemic are disrupted by the conflict. China depends on shipping to get its products to customers.

Yes, the US is affected by similar issues but China is much more vulnerable to these issues. Inflation is going to hit China hard. Banks were already reeling from a self inflicted real estate crisis and now it appears the Chinese economy's growth rate will slow even more than it did during the pandemic with rising inflation. Stagflation.

Probably more concerning to Xi is how their stance alongside Russia affects China's geopolitical goals. A major goal of the modern day Chinese government is become a military and economic superpower that makes the world safe for state capitalist, authoritarian regimes. The conflict in Ukraine has caused democracies to pivot away from countries like that, including China. The announcement last month of an agreement to have closer ties with Russia give Xi and his regime a very bad look. Reputational damage is inevitable and they have no good answer for their apparent lack of knowledge that Putin was going to invade. He can't say he knew before Putin invaded without further harming international relations and he can't say he didn't know without losing his image at home as an all knowing, all-seeing commanding leader. 

Cracks in their relationship might be nothing but there are reasons to think they indicate an underlying weakness that causes changes in the Sino-Russian relationship.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> Not giving voice to the nutjobs, trolls or agents posting crap about "bad 'merica because Cuba so why be mad about Ukraine now?" and other lunacy. But your post caused me to turn the mirror around and imagine this is how people looked upon the US when we went into Vietnam or overstayed in Afghanistan by about 18 years too long or sent drone strikes that killed civilians. As a person who lives in the US and have always been ashamed of those actions I never saw it from with an outsider's perspective.
> 
> ...


from all accounts, he can't spend the manpower or the money to secure the country, all he can do is thrash around and do as much damage as possible till he runs out of men, money, and time. he needs a certain number to maintain and defend internally, and he already has men in belarus helping maintain order and arrest protestors. he doesn't really have anywhere else to recruit or conscript from, which is why he was trying to recruit mercenaries, i would assume. 
https://www.consultancy.eu/news/7433/research-ukraine-war-costs-russian-military-20-billion-per-day
that article was written 8 days ago, i can't find a more current one at the moment, but it cost the russians 7B for the first 4 days, how long can he afford to lose men and money at the rate he is? with the sanctions startingto bite, and the people getting nervous about being able to buy potatoes, cabbage, and vodka?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2022)

I bought a Prius today & parked the ol F250. No more $175 fillups  55mpg here i come


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

*Russian Offensive Campaign Assessment, March 10*
Mar 10, 2022 - Press ISW





The likelihood is increasing that Ukrainian forces could fight to a standstill the Russian ground forces attempting to encircle and take Kyiv. Russian forces also appear to be largely stalemated around Kharkiv and distracted from efforts to seize that city. Russian advances in the south around Mykolayiv and toward Zaporizhya and in the east around Donetsk and Luhansk made little progress as well in the last 24 hours. Russia likely retains much greater combat power in the south and east and will probably renew more effective offensive operations in the coming days, but the effective reach and speed of such operations is questionable given the general performance of the Russian military to date. There are as yet no indications that the Russian military is reorganizing, reforming, learning lessons, or taking other measures that would lead to a sudden change in the pace or success of its operations, although the numerical disparities between Russia and Ukraine leave open the possibility that Moscow will be able to restore rapid mobility or effective urban warfare to the battlefield.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> from all accounts, he can't spend the manpower or the money to secure the country, all he can do is thrash around and do as much damage as possible till he runs out of men, money, and time. he needs a certain number to maintain and defend internally, and he already has men in belarus helping maintain order and arrest protestors. he doesn't really have anywhere else to recruit or conscript from, which is why he was trying to recruit mercenaries, i would assume.
> https://www.consultancy.eu/news/7433/research-ukraine-war-costs-russian-military-20-billion-per-day
> that article was written 8 days ago, i can't find a more current one at the moment, but it cost the russians 7B for the first 4 days, how long can he afford to lose men and money at the rate he is? with the sanctions startingto bite, and the people getting nervous about being able to buy potatoes, cabbage, and vodka?


I think Putin tested his mercenaries in Syria against US troops. They got shredded but they went in again in Crimea.









How That Massive Battle Between US Troops And Russian Mercenaries In Syria Went Down


The Department of Defense has remained relatively tight-lipped on the February 7 firefight that saw U.S. military personnel deliver a kinetic spanking to




taskandpurpose.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

All of those corrupt officials and generals in the Russian Ministry of Defense must be paralyzed by fear, as are senior people in the field. Vlad is gonna blame them for stealing the military budget over 20 years, because they did and it won't take his internal security forces too long to come up with a very long list of names and offenses, from the minister down to colonels. All the key Russians involved are worried about their skins and with good reason! Being under such stress interferes with job performance and sleep, they know what they did and realize what is happening. They await a couple of guys showing up at their home or the office, to take them away, come comrade, we go for little drive... It's probably the only thing on their mind right now, that and how in the fuck do they get out of Russia now! If guilty and in Ukraine a way out might be to surrender...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501976716448780293
well......nice....go get them


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All of those corrupt officials and generals in the Russian Ministry of Defense must be paralyzed by fear, as are senior people in the field. Vlad is gonna blame them for stealing the military budget over 20 years, because they did and it won't take his internal security forces too long to come up with a very long list of names and offenses, from the minister down to colonels. All the key Russians involved are worried about their skins and with good reason! Being under such stress interferes with job performance and sleep, they know what they did and realize what is happening. They await a couple of guys showing up at their home or the office, to take them away, come comrade, we go for little drive... It's probably the only thing on their mind right now, that and how in the fuck do they get out of Russia now! If guilty and in Ukraine a way out might be to surrender...


Putin made that arrangement. He knew. He just didn't know exactly how much. Also another reason for Putin (_my subconscious mind had my fingers start to type Trump rather than Putin_) to keep his advisers 30 feet away. They might take a preemptive strike. They understand how Putin operates.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 10, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I think Putin tested his mercenaries in Syria against US troops. They got shredded but they went in again in Crimea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


US special forces got some night time fighting practice and 300 fewer mercenaries went to Ukraine last week. Win-win.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501976716448780293
> well......nice....go get them


I clicked on the link and pulled up the map.

That convoy from Belarus. The one that is 40 miles long and still stalled out. Their position is threatened. Why bother shipping arms into Ukraine when they can be taken from Russian soldiers and their supply train?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I clicked on the link and pulled up the map.
> 
> That convoy from Belarus. The one that is 40 miles long and still stalled out. Their position is threatened. Why bother shipping arms into Ukraine when they can be taken from Russian soldiers and their supply train?


Oh that would be a good one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

The father of the Ukrainian family photographed dead in the street speaks out: ‘I lost everyone and lost the meaning of life’


Photos of Tatiana Perebeinis and her children, killed in Ukraine, have become a symbol of...




www.sfchronicle.com


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 10, 2022)

Putin is in a world of hurt. He can't trust his advisers, his generals, his oligarchs, or China. I can imagine the deals he might be forced to cut with China. China knows he'd renege on any future benefits, such as, oil/gas leases and any kind of collaboration. The last thing Putin wants is to be subjugated to China the way he subjugates small states. He wanted to keep it all and may lose it all.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I bought a Prius today & parked the ol F250. No more $175 fillups  55mpg here i come
> View attachment 5099447


This was the price at the gas station near work today.. Welcome to war.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Oh that would be a good one.


actually it would be a good one....


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The father of the Ukrainian family photographed dead in the street speaks out: ‘I lost everyone and lost the meaning of life’
> 
> 
> Photos of Tatiana Perebeinis and her children, killed in Ukraine, have become a symbol of...
> ...


That is so sad.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 10, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> This was the price at the gas station near work today.. Welcome to war.
> 
> View attachment 5099468


I only put in $10 so the price doesn't affect me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501976716448780293
> well......nice....go get them


It's getting harder to make progress against rapidly stiffening resistance as all the towns and villages in their line of advance are armed to the teeth and have military advisors, in addition to rapidly growing numbers of new regular Ukrainian troops with increasing numbers of anti tank weapons and stingers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I clicked on the link and pulled up the map.
> 
> That convoy from Belarus. The one that is 40 miles long and still stalled out. Their position is threatened. Why bother shipping arms into Ukraine when they can be taken from Russian soldiers and their supply train?


this was a new column coming in from the east, the 40mile one is on the west side, if i'm right.......basically they stopped another column coming in...and if i'm right it's the one on the news outlets right now...just can't confirm....


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 10, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I only put in $10 so the price doesn't affect me.


Doesn't really affect me much either. I put in around a gallon at a time @ 65mpg when I'm not driving my electric vehicle.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's getting harder to make progress against rapidly stiffening resistance as all the towns and villages in their line of advance are armed to the teeth and have military advisors, in addition to rapidly growing numbers of new regular Ukrainian troops with increasing numbers of anti tank weapons and stingers.


it is, i'm kinda thinking they were ready for them as well


----------



## Sativied (Mar 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Beau is a pretty reliable source of good information, and he may very well have a point, but...did they go so far as to fake shitty logistics? they didn't have enough food, or fuel, or information, or warning...they've lost 2 field general, several officers, and a lot of equipment, even if it wasn't all top of the line gear. if it is a potemkin village, then they've tromp l'oeil'ed the hell out of it.


As @CCGNZ said in another thread, “analytically it's hard to fathom” how bad Putin is doing. It’s almost unbelievable. So unbelievable it’s only logical to question if we’re missing something. Hopefully Russia’s military power isn’t inflated in only the literal sense


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> this was a new column coming in from the east, the 40mile one is on the west side, if i'm right.......basically they stopped another column coming in...and if i'm right it's the one on the news outlets right now...just can't confirm....


Soon they will be destroying those stopped convoys, truck by truck, except that which they take to make IEDs and they have expert instruction in that! When the Russians come to clear the wreckage and open the road, the IEDs will be waiting buried under the wrecked vehicles or in them, so will the snipers, who will slow things down a lot. Every forested or built up area, even if it's ruble, they pass through will become a death trap of gun fire and RPGs, tanks brought up to deal with it will get Javelins or NLAWs, stingers will take care of close tactical air. They will seek to starve and cut off the combat troops at the front and over run or snipe artillery units, even with RPGs. It will get worse for the Russians everyday, as the Ukrainians field more trained and equipped men, both irregulars, reservists and regular army.


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it is, i'm kinda thinking they were ready for them as well


So in just over 100 years the tank is rendered obsolete on the battlefield.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Doesn't really affect me much either. I put in around a gallon at a time @ 65mpg when I'm not driving my electric vehicle.


I've always got my e-trike if the Prius isn't cutting it....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it is, i'm kinda thinking they were ready for them as well


They had close to 200K in combat troops to begin with, but they can train and equip millions more with NATO arms and help and they are. The Russians won't be able to round up the locals and send them to the gulag in the places they occupy, if they advance. Everybody and I mean everybody will have an AK47 or an RPG in a couple of weeks, will be drilled on their use and organized! I would not want to be one of the security people trying to ship this bunch off to a Russian concertation camp!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 10, 2022)

Facebook is really stepping up. So bold!

*Exclusive: Facebook temporarily allows posts on Ukraine war calling for violence against invading Russians or Putin's death*


----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2022)

Want an apartment?





__





Residential for sale Republic of Crimea | kvadom.com


Residential property for sale Republic of crimea ✔ Apartments ✔ Houses ✅ Photo ✅ Best Price ✔ Search & Enjoy ✔ Realtors ✔ Owners ☎




kvadom.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

I imagine soviet and NATO ABC shit has been pouring into Ukraine too, US intelligence says Russia might use chemical or biological weapons and if he does, someone is gonna call his bluff bigly and the entire Russian air force will be obliterated or something similar. The US and UK navies will move into the Black sea and unimaginable shit would happen, nothing less than Vlad's death would bring peace.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 10, 2022)

Sativied said:


> As @CCGNZ said in another thread, “analytically it's hard to fathom” how bad Putin is doing. It’s almost unbelievable. So unbelievable it’s only logical to question if we’re missing something. Hopefully Russia’s military power isn’t inflated in only the literal sense


They haven't used any of their newest aircraft. I admit that I stopped paying attention to it lately so maybe it has changed but the aircraft used during what should have been considered the most critical early days were described as aged and in bad shape. As if they are holding the newest aircraft in reserve. Two weeks of fighting, 4000 dead, tanks, trucks, helicopters, MIGs, Billions of dollars worth of equipment lost. They either have a grand strategy and waiting for the right moment or they have nothing.


----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Facebook is really stepping up. So bold!
> 
> *Exclusive: Facebook temporarily allows posts on Ukraine war calling for violence against invading Russians or Putin's death*


*Facebook, Instagram to allow calls for violence against Russians temporarily*
Facebook and Instagram will temporarily allow users in some countries to call for violence against Russians and Russian soldiers within the context of the war in Ukraine, a company spokesperson confirmed Thursday, a substantial shift to their rules on hate speech and violence and incitement. 

"As a result of the Russian invasion of Ukraine we have temporarily made allowances for forms of political expression that would normally violate our rules like violent speech such as 'death to the Russian invaders.' We still won’t allow credible calls for violence against Russian civilians,” Meta spokesperson Andy Stone said in a statement. 

The update was first reported by Reuters.

Meta, the parent company of Facebook and Instagram, will also temporarily allow some posts that call for death to Russian President Vladimir Putin or Belarusian President Alexander Lukashenko in Russia, Ukraine and Poland, Reuters reported, citing internal emails detailing the change.

The calls for death will not be allowed if they contain other targets or if they have two indicators of credible threats, such as the location or method, according to Reuters. 

The reported shift in policy comes as Meta and other platforms respond to the Russian invasion into Ukraine. 








Facebook, Instagram to allow calls for violence against Russians temporarily


Facebook and Instagram will temporarily allow users in some countries to call for violence against Russians and Russian soldiers within the context of the war in Ukraine, a company spokesperson con…




thehill.com





I'll see your Facebook and raise you an Instagram.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 10, 2022)

printer said:


> *Facebook, Instagram to allow calls for violence against Russians temporarily*
> Facebook and Instagram will temporarily allow users in some countries to call for violence against Russians and Russian soldiers within the context of the war in Ukraine, a company spokesperson confirmed Thursday, a substantial shift to their rules on hate speech and violence and incitement.
> 
> "As a result of the Russian invasion of Ukraine we have temporarily made allowances for forms of political expression that would normally violate our rules like violent speech such as 'death to the Russian invaders.' We still won’t allow credible calls for violence against Russian civilians,” Meta spokesperson Andy Stone said in a statement.
> ...


Ha! 

Twitter has been allowing all kinds of violent speech from the beginning.

So there!

What are you going to do? Play an RIU card?


----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Ha!
> 
> Twitter has been allowing all kinds of violent speech from the beginning.
> 
> ...


I thought I played that one already?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> They haven't used any of their newest aircraft. I admit that I stopped paying attention to it lately so maybe it has changed but the aircraft used during what should have been considered the most critical early days were described as aged and in bad shape. As if they are holding the newest aircraft in reserve. Two weeks of fighting, 4000 dead, tanks, trucks, helicopters, MIGs, Billions of dollars worth of equipment lost. They either have a grand strategy and waiting for the right moment or they have nothing.


They can't bargain if they have nothing to bargain with and we have done the math on his bank account. They made those advanced weapons systems and encrypted military radios, just not many of them were bought, other equipment like night vision stuff was sold by colonels on ebay etc. Corruption was top to bottom for the past 20 years, they do have well equipped and lead units, just not many and not there and they can't really get there in time to save the army already there, if they become cut off and trapped. They also need to keep troops for other things and the entire Russian armed forces is about a million, including the navy and the air force. Of the army only a third are combat troops the rest being logistical support. Lot's of prisoners in Ukraine would be harder to hide than dead soldiers and a big problem for Vlad, like Yorktown for the British.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They can't bargain if they have nothing to bargain with and we have done the math on his bank account. They made those advanced weapons systems and encrypted military radios, just not many of them were bought, other equipment like night vision stuff was sold by colonels on ebay etc. Corruption was top to bottom for the past 20 years, they do have well equipped and lead units, just not many and not there and they can't really get there in time to save the army already there, if they become cut off and trapped. They also need to keep troops for other things and the entire Russian armed forces is about a million, including the navy and the air force. Of the army only a third are combat troops the rest being logistical support. Lot's of prisoners in Ukraine would be harder to hide than dead soldiers and a big problem for Vlad, like Yorktown for the British.


A Russian born and engineer-colleague of mine is brilliant. Then again, he was smart enough to leave, so maybe their all of their brains have drained away.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

printer said:


> *Facebook, Instagram to allow calls for violence against Russians temporarily*
> Facebook and Instagram will temporarily allow users in some countries to call for violence against Russians and Russian soldiers within the context of the war in Ukraine, a company spokesperson confirmed Thursday, a substantial shift to their rules on hate speech and violence and incitement.
> 
> "As a result of the Russian invasion of Ukraine we have temporarily made allowances for forms of political expression that would normally violate our rules like violent speech such as 'death to the Russian invaders.' We still won’t allow credible calls for violence against Russian civilians,” Meta spokesperson Andy Stone said in a statement.
> ...


It's obvious the danger Vlad is in at home, no need for anybody to give the Russians ideas! 

Killing Russians in general, definitely not, a bad idea that should not be promoted, killing soldiers bombing civilians and invading a country is another matter, but that is done by Ukrainians, we are cheerleaders at best, or worst.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> You know how it is with the Chinese government. Shifts in policy are communicated incrementally. China watchers are astonished Xi used the word "war". As I said, cracks starting to show.
> 
> It's behind a pay wall so I won't post it here. Financial Times based in London reports anecdotes from Chinese companies that European companies are cancelling orders because of Chinese government's support for Russia. Other factors are also biting into an already destabilized Chinese economy:
> 
> ...


i've always been told that "face" is very important to the Chinese, the sense of self, and your place in society, in the social hierarchy.
i don't think Xi knew what putin was planning, or at least the time frame of it, or else he would have held off making such a binding statement publicly. He can act mysterious at home, and just allude to it vaguely to avoid raising tensions with the rest of the world, while avoiding losing face with his own people. i think he is regretting making a "no limits" deal with putin now, but done in public is done...the best he can hope for now is not alienating either side.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 10, 2022)

Yeltsin was corrupt & Putin came to power by creating a grainy video of Yeltsin's prosecutor with 2 prostitutes then vouched for it's authenticity on TV. The prosecutor resigned, Yeltsin & the oligarchs got off the hook, and that paved the way for Putin to succeed. He's had his thumb on the oligarchs and the mafia since he started.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've always been told that "face" is very important to the Chinese, the sense of self, and your place in society, in the social hierarchy.
> i don't think Xi knew what putin was planning, or at least the time frame of it, or else he would have held off making such a binding statement publicly. He can act mysterious at home, and just allude to it vaguely to avoid raising tensions with the rest of the world, while avoiding losing face with his own people. i think he is regretting making a "no limits" deal with putin now, but done in public is done...the best he can hope for now is not alienating either side.


I guarantee the Chinese knew what he was planning at least since the invasion of Crimea. It has been predicted for some time.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I've always got my e-trike if the Prius isn't cutting it....
> View attachment 5099479


Nice bike, what kind of range and speed does that thing get? Taking trikes around sharp corners can be fun and exhilarating, so long as you stay on at least 2-wheels. Nice tires too. I was thinking about getting some Kenda k270's for my bike, but I think I'm gonna go for Shinko 244's instead.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Beau is a pretty reliable source of good information


Funny you think so. The one video I watched of his months ago, his facts seemed all off to me, so I checked them. He way way wrong. Seems to me that he just appeals to a weird sort of liberal-redneck sensibility, in a common-man sort of way.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 10, 2022)

Let's see if the Hague/Geneva Convention has any fucking balls and goes to whatever lengths/means necessary to bring Putin to Justice.

The fuckers a murderer/war criminal, plain & simple

This was the NYT cover on Monday.

The dead in the photo were of a mother, 43, one daughter 18 & the youngest 9, plus a male helping the family to escape a barrage



That fucker needs to die

And the husband/father was with his sick mother in another part of Ukraine & found out about it it on fucking Twitter.
Can you believe it was uploaded that fast?
He was asked if the photos & video bothered him, and he said absolutely not, he wanted the World to see/know about the atrocities being committed.

You know what?

Everyday that goes by my respect & admiration of the Ukrainian people grows.
They really are amazing.
Rember when I said that that for evil, usually there's a glimmer of hope somewhere in that situation.
1st I thought about it's a good time to go totally Green so no country has to rely on another country for fuel.
I just thought of another
This War has actually, except China, really unified the World.
Putin has pissed off almost the entire Plant.
Ah shit, in a way I pity the Russians because in 2 months hell will be upon them, and hardly anyone will give a fuck until the riots in Red Square where troops shoot them ends up on YouTube.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've always been told that "face" is very important to the Chinese, the sense of self, and your place in society, in the social hierarchy.
> i don't think Xi knew what putin was planning, or at least the time frame of it, or else he would have held off making such a binding statement publicly. He can act mysterious at home, and just allude to it vaguely to avoid raising tensions with the rest of the world, while avoiding losing face with his own people. i think he is regretting making a "no limits" deal with putin now, but done in public is done...the best he can hope for now is not alienating either side.





Offmymeds said:


> I guarantee the Chinese knew what he was planning at least since the invasion of Crimea. It has been predicted for some time.


I love this forum. After discussion, everything becomes so clear.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Nice bike, what kind of range and speed does that thing get? Taking trikes around sharp corners can be fun and exhilarating, so long as you stay on at least 2-wheels. Nice tires too. I was thinking about getting some Kenda k270's for my bike, but I think I'm gonna go for Shinko 244's instead.


It will do 30mph, which is WAY too fast, and has 50mile range. Taking corners isn't so bad once you get used to it. This thing is pedal assist or no power or all power. The rear basket can hold 2 grocery bags and there is a front basket that i have never installed. Trike came with the fat tires, rides hella nice.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> It will do 30mph, which is WAY too fast, and has 50mile range. Taking corners isn't so bad once you get used to it. This thing is pedal assist or no power or all power. The rear basket can hold 2 grocery bags and there is a front basket that i have never installed. Trike came with the fat tires, rides hella nice.


Wow, that sounds pretty awesome. I had one of the first e-bikes before it was cool about 20-years ago. We didn't have any lithium batteries back then, so just huge lead acid batteries which weighed a ton. It was a bike conversion that attached a 600watt motor to the rear hub, controlled via thump throttle. I got one for my girlfriend's schwinn back then too. Unfortunately as is often true with first generation stuff, it was super cool, but also had major flaws. I even had one of those electric stand up scooters way back then. Only went around 20mph, but that was way fast enough for crusing through the streets at 2am when I got off work on may home. That way I could have a few beers at the end night and still get home ok.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I clicked on the link and pulled up the map.
> 
> That convoy from Belarus. The one that is 40 miles long and still stalled out. Their position is threatened. Why bother shipping arms into Ukraine when they can be taken from Russian soldiers and their supply train?


yeah, i have been wondering how long it would take to get around to them, 40 miles of cold, hungry, disgruntled russians...just start adressing them over a pa system, "give up and we'll give you a warm cot to sleep on and warm food to eat, just throw down your weapons." any of them that resist get an NLAW up the ass.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Wow, that sounds pretty awesome. I had one of the first e-bikes before it was cool about 20-years ago. We didn't have any lithium batteries back then, so just huge lead acid batteries which weighed a ton. It was a bike conversion that attached a 600watt motor to the rear hub, controlled via thump throttle. I got one for my girlfriend's schwinn back then too. Unfortunately as is often true with first generation stuff, it was super cool, but also had major flaws. I even had one of those electric stand up scooters way back then. Only went around 20mph, but that was way fast enough for crusing through the streets at 2am when I got off work on may home. That way I could have a few beers at the end night and still get home ok.


I started with a Schwinn trike conversion years ago. 1000watt front hub with heavy ass lead acid batteries wired in a series in the back basket.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I guarantee the Chinese knew what he was planning at least since the invasion of Crimea. It has been predicted for some time.


deniability counts for a lot in international politics...i'm sure he knew what was coming, but i'm not so sure he knew how soon, if he had any idea putin was going to do this before summer, i don't think he would have made that deal, at least no publicly


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm wondering exactly how many OPERATIONAL nuclear weapons putin has? how many can be put on launch alert at one time? in short, how many would we have to knock down to keep from being struck?
> would he even attack the U.S. without direct provocation? he has a lot of shit to worry about right across his own borders.
> is there no way to knock out his ability to launch missiles at the EU and other targets? are these zircon missiles i'm hearing about intercontinental? are they even real? did they actually develop the missiles like they told putin they would, or did they steal 90% of the funding to buy a new yacht? this is why i don't go to the casino, i hate gambling...
> and just exactly how much of a bulwark against nuclear exchange is NATO? putin is either unhinged, or keeping a huge secret...or perhaps both. why does he care about NATO outside of a conventional war? if he feels pressured he will push that button, count on it, and won't give a fuck what NATO has to say about that, or anything else


I don't think Putin is that nut's to use nukes.
Actually, he can't use them
Consequences are too high & the fuckers are useless on a European battlefield, unless you don't mind killing your own soldiers & rendering the area uninhabitable for around 100,000 years. 
Also if the wind is blowing in the wrong direction, like towards them, they'll all have cancer in a couple of years & die 
Tactical nukes are a waste of money.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I started with a Schwinn trike conversion years ago. 1000watt front hub with heavy ass lead acid batteries wired in a series in the back basket.
> View attachment 5099524


Your a FUCKING GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Very cool (especially the handlebars  )


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Putin is in a world of hurt. He can't trust his advisers, his generals, his oligarchs, or China. I can imagine the deals he might be forced to cut with China. China knows he'd renege on any future benefits, such as, oil/gas leases and any kind of collaboration. The last thing Putin wants is to be subjugated to China the way he subjugates small states. He wanted to keep it all and may lose it all.


WILL LOSE IT ALL...except for one of his own missiles, which will be shoved down his throat till it comes out of his ass, and i'll be happy to jump up and down on it till it does...
sorry, just read that story about the Perebeinis family. motherfuckers that do that to people have to go...to thousand, hundreds of thousands...i'd beat him to death right now if i can get my hands on him, i'll put wado ryu up against judo any day


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

A big bag of prisoners is possible and they might get more of these guys with surrender negotiations rather than fighting them, if they are cut off. Being a POW is better than being Putin's victim for many and besides the food will be good! I thought they would do better on the west side of the city, there are bridges behind the Russians that can be blown and that column is jamming the road. But these guys are doing well on the northeast Kyiv front too and look set to bag most of his combat force there. Prisoners running around being interviewed on the news, will be a much bigger issue for Vlad, than dead soldiers, the living make more noise than the dead. Of course senior officers might be sent off to The Hague, everything is being documented and communications recorded, they don't need a warrant! The first ones shipped to The Hague, even if released later, will have an effect on those firing on buildings and women and children. They don't know what will happen in the future, Vlad could fall and handing them over might be part of a new deal with a new government, as they open up again. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Soon they will be destroying those stopped convoys, truck by truck, except that which they take to make IEDs and they have expert instruction in that! When the Russians come to clear the wreckage and open the road, the IEDs will be waiting buried under the wrecked vehicles or in them, so will the snipers, who will slow things down a lot. Every forested or built up area, even if it's ruble, they pass through will become a death trap of gun fire and RPGs, tanks brought up to deal with it will get Javelins or NLAWs, stingers will take care of close tactical air. They will seek to starve and cut off the combat troops at the front and over run or snipe artillery units, even with RPGs. It will get worse for the Russians everyday, as the Ukrainians field more trained and equipped men, both irregulars, reservists and regular army.


they need to make a lot of dummy IEDs, put them in every damn vehicle they pass, with enough real ones to make sure the russians don't get lazy about them...and while they're cautiously checking, the Ukrains can take them out from ambush. make them fucking earn every inch


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they need to make a lot of dummy IEDs, put them in every damn vehicle they pass, with enough real ones to make sure the russians don't get lazy about them...and while they're cautiously checking, the Ukrains can take them out from ambush. make them fucking earn every inch


There will be enough Russian ordnance laying around that not many need be fake! The still have cell phone service too and millions of old cellphones, the SIM cards will be free and the calls one way!


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I bought a Prius today & parked the ol F250. No more $175 fillups  55mpg here i come
> View attachment 5099447


We are a two Prius family. I've always said the higher gas prices go, the smarter I look.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

GOP’s ‘Putin wing’ emerges: Cawthorn calls Ukrainian gov’t ‘evil’


While most U.S. officials have expressed support for allies in Kyiv, Madison Cawthorn said Volodymyr Zelenskyy is a “thug” leading an “evil” government.




www.msnbc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

It will help with drone attacks a bit, adjacent vehicles won't go up too, however it makes them vulnerable to partisan and infantry attack from those woods they are hiding in or near. The Ukrainians can move forces (they would not need many) by ATVs over fields for long distances or even bring them close by helicopter, flying over friendly air space at low level. They can also send teams to blow bridges further north. If they can get arms packages and advisers to the locals around the area, even better.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


https://www.cnn.com/europe/live-news/ukraine-russia-putin-news-03-10-22/h_91cef885a440364698cddfc105ffb391



*Stalled 40-mile-long Russian convoy near Kyiv now largely dispersed, satellite images show*

With the clouds temporarily clearing around the Ukrainian capital, new satellite images taken earlier on Thursday show that the Russian military convoy northwest of Kyiv that stretched more than 40 miles (more than 64 kilometers) has "largely dispersed and redeployed," Maxar Technologies says.

The satellite images show that some elements of the convoy have "repositioned" into forests and treelined areas near Lubyanka, Ukraine, according to Maxar. The satellite images were taken at 11:37 a.m. Kyiv time (4.37 a.m. ET) on Thursday.

Just north of the Antonov Airbase in Hostomel, Ukraine, Russian military vehicles are seen sitting on roadways in residential areas in the town of Ozera — 17 miles northwest of Kyiv.

Towed artillery and other vehicles are seen taking cover in a sparse patches of trees near Lubyanka — about three miles northwest of the Antonov Airbase.

In Berestyanka — 10 miles west of the airbase — a number of fuel trucks and, what Maxar says, appears to be multiple rocket launchers are seen positioned in a field near trees.

Southeast of Ivankiv — the end of what was the 40+ mile convoy — a number of trucks and equipment are still seen on the roadway.

*See more of the images below:*





In Berestyanka -- ten miles west of the airbase -- a number of fuel trucks and what Maxar says appears to be multiple rocket launchers are seen positioned in a field near trees. (Maxar


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 10, 2022)

PBS Frontline 2 hour segment on Putin. 

It's easy to forget the depth of his evil and how long it's been brewing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

I was looking at google earth and was looking at and around Kharkiv the contested city in the north east that they are shelling. If you look the satellite images, there is no way the Russians can get the suburbs and I think it might even be open to the south. refugees can get out and arms and supplies can flow in, keeping it open for this will be a major focus. If weapons can flow in even the suburbs would be a death trap and could swallow up whole divisions no problem. In the south the Russians will get it from both directions, from Kharkiv and from the growing forces trying to relieve it from the south. Control of highways and junctions is critical, but there are many back roads too. If tractor trailers with hundreds of tons of weapons and supplies get into the place it will be bad for the Russians. Kharkiv is a mere 20Km from the Belarus border and if the Russians can't take the place after 2 weeks of war, they won't have a chance in a week. Have a look at the place on google earth and zoom in to 200 meters or so and you will see that to take the place would require Vlad's entire army in Ukraine, if the citizens were armed and the Ukrainian army was inside the place.


----------



## printer (Mar 10, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I guarantee the Chinese knew what he was planning at least since the invasion of Crimea. It has been predicted for some time.


Putin said it would be a cakewalk like Crimea was. Why would the Chinese not get behind him? They want the same game plan for Taiwan. Or at least that was the plan two weeks ago.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 10, 2022)

China's promotion of Russian disinformation indicates where its loyalties lie


In public statements and at international summits, Chinese officials have attempted to stake out a seemingly neutral position on the war in Ukraine, neither condemning Russian actions nor ruling out the possibility Beijing could act as a mediator in a push for peace.




edition.cnn.com





“There, an alternate reality is playing out for China's 1.4 billion people, one in which the invasion is nothing more than a "special military operation," according to its national broadcaster CCTV; the United States may be funding a biological weapons program in Ukraine, and Russian President Vladimir Putin is a victim standing up for a beleaguered Russia. 

To tell that story, major state-run news media outlets -- which dominate China's highly censored media space -- have been largely echoing Russian state media stories or information from Russian officials.”

Does anyone still trust China to be of any help or feel like appeasing them? That part about “US may be funding bio weapons program in Ukraine” will become “US had bio weapons in Ukraine” in the heads of many chinese. I’d be pissed. Just saying, maybe burn down the embassy. J/k, maybe just some red paint.

The fact China is not opposing Russia in the same way the west is means they fully support him. There’s no gray area, without their indifference Russia couldn’t have done this. Zelensky asking China to mediate while he holds the west responsible for dead ukranians... What a mess. Fuck China.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was looking at google earth and was looking at and around Kharkiv the contested city in the north east that they are shelling. If you look the satellite images, there is no way the Russians can get the suburbs and I think it might even be open to the south. refugees can get out and arms and supplies can flow in, keeping it open for this will be a major focus. If weapons can flow in even the suburbs would be a death trap and could swallow up whole divisions no problem. In the south the Russians will get it from both directions, from Kharkiv and from the growing forces trying to relieve it from the south. Control of highways and junctions is critical, but there are many back roads too. If tractor trailers with hundreds of tons of weapons and supplies get into the place it will be bad for the Russians. Kharkiv is a mere 20Km from the Belarus border and if the Russians can't take the place after 2 weeks of war, they won't have a chance in a week. Have a look at the place on google earth and zoom in to 200 meters or so and you will see that to take the place would require Vlad's entire army in Ukraine, if the citizens were armed and the Ukrainian army was inside the place.


I sure hope you're right; it's going to be a bloodbath on another scale


----------



## Sativied (Mar 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> They either have a grand strategy and waiting for the right moment or they have nothing.


Right. Either way I’m successfully mindfucked by Putin cause I’ll be as suprised if Putin turns this into a win somehow as when he retreats with his tail between his legs. Great to see videos of Ukranians destroying Russian tanks and aircrafts, but not sure how that balances out destroyed cities and conquered nuclear reactors, or how I can know it’s not just wishfulthinking, or how much of it is propaganda from the west in an attempt to demotivate Russians and motivate the west to increase support. Ukraine says they killed 12k Russian invaders, US officials estimate 6000, Russia claims it‘s 2000. Place your bets… I’m all in on 6k.

Reminds me of the afghans when they fought the Russians. The CIA provided most military support (money and weapons) to the tribes who killed most Russian soldiers and vehicles. When the tribes figured that out they just started making up victories, in hindsight claiming to have destroyed a total of vehicles far exceeding the amount that was even there. I’m not saying that‘s going on in Ukraine, I’m just high and rambling.

The reason people love music so much is because it satisfies our brain’s desire to make predictions based on patterns. A song that sounds like crap at first grows on you because you learn the pattern and learn to predict the next note/word/sound. It produces dopamine as a reward, makes people feel good about themselves. I’m rooting for Ukraine as much as the many with crystals balls but I haven’t heard this song before. The next key could be completely out of tune.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Right. Either way I’m successfully mindfucked by Putin cause I’ll be as suprised if Putin turns this into a win somehow as when he retreats with his tail between his legs. Great to see videos of Ukranians destroying Russian tanks and aircrafts, but not sure how that balances out destroyed cities and conquered nuclear reactors, or how I can know it’s not just wishfulthinking, or how much of it is propaganda from the west in an attempt to demotivate Russians and motivate the west to increase support. Ukraine says they killed 12k Russian invaders, US officials estimate 6000, Russia claims it‘s 2000. Place your bets… I’m all in on 6k.
> 
> Reminds me of the afghans when they fought the Russians. The CIA provided most military support (money and weapons) to the tribes who killed most Russian soldiers and vehicles. When the tribes figured that out they just started making up victories, in hindsight claiming to have destroyed a total of vehicles far exceeding the amount that was even there. I’m not saying that‘s going on in Ukraine, I’m just high and rambling.
> 
> The reason people love music so much is because it satisfies our brain’s desire to make predictions based on patterns. A song that sounds like crap at first grows on you because you learn the pattern and learn to predict the next note/word/sound. It produces dopamine as a reward, makes people feel good about themselves. I’m rooting for Ukraine as much as the many with crystals balls but I haven’t heard this song before. The next key could be completely out of tune.


The first victim of war is the truth.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Sativied (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The first victim of war is the truth.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501995044894560264


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5099620


that's funny and sad at the same time...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5099624


while i generally try to be supportive of democratic motions, out of general principles, i don't see what this is supposed to accomplish? nonrecognition of the shark biting your ass won't make it stop. nonrecognition of putin won't make him go away, it won't make the russian soldiers in Ukraine go away...find something productive to do with your time, like trying to get American oil companies to lower their prices a little. get them to take up some of those vacant leases and start pumping. get them to pay at least a little of those record profits forward to the people who bought them those yachts, mansions, and country club memberships, fucking American oligarchs


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502086358797586435


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Mar 10, 2022)

wait... what happened to covid?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5099625


that's great, if it's true...i couldn't find a story about it, you'd think that would be all over the news


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Sativied (Mar 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5099625


He’s full of shit. More empty longterm promises to Ukranians.









EU leaders back Ukraine but balk at fast-track membership


After hours of debate over Russia’s war, summit pledges to help refugees and deliver robust aid.




www.politico.eu





“_Lithuanian President Gitanas Nausėda, whose country had advocated approving Ukraine’s membership bid on an expedited basis, *tried to portray the outcome as a major breakthrough*. “A historic night at Versailles,” he tweeted. “After five hours of heated discussions, EU leaders said yes to Ukrainian eurointegration._” 

_That general “yes,” however, was never in much doubt. The specifics were fudged through bureaucratic language_.

People can continue to double down on this all they want, it’s simply not going to happen in the unforseeable future. And even then, when it’s about to happen, we’ll still block it. Guaranteed.









Netherlands’ tight fist now chokes Ukraine’s EU bid


As EU heads meet in Versailles, the Dutch lead a coalition against Zelenskyy’s request for membership.




www.politico.eu


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's great, if it's true...i couldn't find a story about it, you'd think that would be all over the news


2 hours old the reporters are still writing it up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2022)

Sativied said:


> People can continue to double down on this all they want, it’s simply not going to happen in the unforseeable future. And even then, when it’s about to happen, we’ll still block it. Guaranteed.


why? i honestly don't know...there's way too many policies to try to keep track of, way to many fights and feuds and hard feelings...i read the story but that all sounds like excuses...did Ukraine piss in NL's cheerios once or something?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

What reserves has Putin left to continue his war on Ukraine? – Interview with Andriy Zagorodnyuk


In an interview with NV, former Ukrainian defense minister and now the chairman of the Board of the Center for Defense Strategies Andriy Zagorodnyuk talks about the actual losses of the enemy, the invading army’s reserves, and possible offensive tactics.




english.nv.ua





The chairman of the Board of the Center for Defense Strategies Andriy Zagorodnyuk talks about the actual losses of the enemy, the invading army’s reserves, and possible offensive tactics.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why? i honestly don't know...there's way too many policies to try to keep track of, way to many fights and feuds and hard feelings...i read the story but that all sounds like excuses...did Ukraine piss in NL's cheerios once or something?


Fair questions only if you have no idea what the EU is and what EU membership means not just for the Ukraine but for the rest of the EU. Sun’s coming up, I’ll elaborate tomorrow cause I’ll be happy to defend against absurd suggestions. For now I’ll leave it at this analogy:



Sativied said:


> How about state building instead? Maybe the only way Iraq or Afghanistan could have worked is if all 50 states in the US agree unanimously to give them statehood, implement US law, American passports and open the borders for all their citizens, veto right for their governments on major packages, representives from their governments in the House, billions of dollars every year for their governments, sharing an election, foreign policy, economy, currency, jobs, houses, land. Or maybe tell them “be good and maybe some day you too can be a state in the US of A”? I know, absurd suggestion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

I can't see any of the money frozen or seized returned to the Russian government or oligarchs after this shit, Ukraine and it's citizens have a very good case for taking it all, every last ruble and dime. Trump could end up with his golf courses going to Ukraine, if they were paid for by Russian money and they are looking for all Russian money and launderers, including real-estate ones. Donald won't be able to pay back his Russian backers with the world financial system tighter than a gnats asshole.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> The United States is not putting boots on the ground in Ukraine. Period. Full stop.
> 
> ...


What reason is Putin " looking for " , war with USA ? If he ends up fabricating 
" reason" regardless , why worry about giving him one. Yea, why would fighter jets be needed , what help would they be , they don't need them( I don't buy off on all news)... Zelensky is just begging for no good reason .......what would he know about it anyway.! Let Putin roll Eastern Europe, we don't want to make him upset. Rules !
I love that , Stalin's reincarnate is on the march. If you not in our club run like Hell !
No hard feelings, I'm just terribly pissed and emotional over this atrocity.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Fair questions only if you have no idea what the EU is and what EU membership means not just for the Ukraine but for the rest of the EU. Sun’s coming up, I’ll elaborate tomorrow cause I’ll be happy to defend against absurd suggestions. For now I’ll leave it at this analogy:


i guess i actually don't have a real idea what membership entails...i've always just thought it was an economic collective, with some perks like international drivers licenses and the common currency, never thought about the civic part of it...


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2022)

At $6.6 Billion India is Russia s biggest arms buyer. India s silence is contributing directly to the slaughter of innocents by bolstering Russia’s aggressive stance, (hey we got frens so we must be ok, kill more)
Fuck Russia and Fuck India now


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i guess i actually don't have a real idea what membership entails...i've always just thought it was an economic collective, with some perks like international drivers licenses and the common currency, never thought about the civic part of it...


I have no idea and I’ve been in it for ever, but I met my wife due to freedom of travel and work across borders so I think it was cool. Brexit was a Russian op lead by Trumps point man in the U.K. Farage, It’s good to be able to write that now without sounding like a nut


----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2022)

China's promotion of Russian disinformation indicates where its loyalties lie


In public statements and at international summits, Chinese officials have attempted to stake out a seemingly neutral position on the war in Ukraine, neither condemning Russian actions nor ruling out the possibility Beijing could act as a mediator in a push for peace.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2022)

India refers to it's russian military plains as flying coffins.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 11, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Xenophobic whites moving mostly to xenophobic white countries. Will they repell each other like magnets with the same pole? Maybe not, Polish for example are not that different from Ukrainians. And in west europe, our babyboomers are dying and lazy millennials don’t feel like working in a welfare state. Just in NL 400k jobs open, 50k in healthcare, expected to tripple, for which we are desperately trying to find people. In an area in Spain in 2019 they needed 10k strawberry pluckers and managed to get only 600 while in the same area 9k is on unemployment. Lazy fuckers. Which many Ukranians are known to be not. That’s why Rotterdam is taking them in with open arms, huge shortage of workers in the port of Rotterdam.
> 
> Since Syria, there has been a lot of pressure to divide refugees and immigrants across EU members more fairly. Especially some of the countries to which Ukranians flee now have been slacking. Hungary built a 106miles ‘wall’ to keep muslim refugees out. In addition to millions of Ukranian refugees, food shortages will result in many more millions of refugees from Africa. By taking in Ukranians, the rest of the EU will go along sooner with them taking in less non-white refugees.
> 
> The not pretty dark picture is being painted in real time right now. Sure there will be incidents, some media will overblow it, but Julia is writing a fictional drama that is unlikely to become reality.


Well you are in Europe,and are intelligent from what I see from your posts,hopefully your scenario is truer than Julia's, she was born in Russia and is a respected voice on Eastern Europe, though mostly Russia and Ukraine,I'm 1/2 pole,and 1/4 germ. and 1/4 hungarian, so we'll see, my countries of ethnic heritage are on the spot.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2022)

The mad midget better be careful making deals with China. He's paranoid about restoring his russian empire and protecting those borders. The mad midgets empire has 146,000,000 people and has lots of grain and energy. China shares a border with the mad midget and has 1,400,000,000 people and needs food and energy. If the mad midgets military is weakened will his crazy chinese neighbor think about taking the mad midgets energy and food by force? China has a small airforce and navy so a ground war for them is the only real option.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 11, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> They haven't used any of their newest aircraft. I admit that I stopped paying attention to it lately so maybe it has changed but the aircraft used during what should have been considered the most critical early days were described as aged and in bad shape. As if they are holding the newest aircraft in reserve. Two weeks of fighting, 4000 dead, tanks, trucks, helicopters, MIGs, Billions of dollars worth of equipment lost. They either have a grand strategy and waiting for the right moment or they have nothing.


I've also dialed back my attention span,was getting depressed,but I've also noticed they have held back a little,although SU-34's have been lost and they are top shelf in the Russian inventory,they barely have any field ready gen5 SU-57's in play,the Armata tank is not in mass production yet, but tactically speaking they are a mess regardless of equipment used. They should have inserted Spetsnaz clandestinely to do all the recon instead of sending columns of APC's filled w/ conscripts to be slaughtered,hell those poor bastards thought they were on manouvers. They should have dropped Airborne in Western Ukraine to interdict supplies coming east, and their logistic train is a joke. They're are also many AWOL Russian conscripts wandering in Ukraine and damn their are acres of destroyed Russian equipment littering Ukraine, but the destruction of Ukranian infrastructure and civilian neighborhoods is tragic and stunning and I ask myself who and how is this going to be rebuilt,no MF precision warfare went on over there,that's obviously a fact.


----------



## printer (Mar 11, 2022)

*China backs unsubstantiated Russian claims of US biolabs in Ukraine*
Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov has made unverified claims that Russia has discovered U.S. biolabs in the nation to “develop ethnically targeted biological weapons,” the Associated Press reported. 

“This Russian military operation has uncovered the secret of the U.S. labs in Ukraine, and this is not something that can be dealt with in a perfunctory manner,” Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson Zhao Lijian said Thursday.

“It is not something they can muddle through by saying that China’s statement and Russia’s finding are disinformation, and are absurd and ridiculous,” he added. 

Headlines by Chinese-backed media have read “Russia reveals evidence of U.S.-funded bio-program in Ukraine,” “China urges U.S. to disclose more details about biolabs in Ukraine” and “US tries to refute ‘rumors’ about its biolabs in Ukraine, but can we believe it?” according to the AP.

The U.S. has been quick to condemn Russian accusations of biolabs in Ukraine and says Russia could be using the allegation as an excuse to launch its own biological attack. 

Although Russia has committed to an international agreement not to use chemical or biological weapons, the country is already accused of multiple war crimes against Ukraine and its citizens. 

The country has spread multiple lies to justify its war in Ukraine from the Ukrainian government is full of neo-Nazis to Russia is liberating the Ukrainian people. 








China backs unsubstantiated Russian claims of US biolabs in Ukraine


China is backing unsubstantiated claims made by Russia that the U.S. has biolabs in Ukraine. Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov has made unverified claims that Russia has discovered U…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Mar 11, 2022)

*NATO: Russia is launching many air operations from Belarus*
NATO on Thursday told CNN aboard a surveillance plane that Russia is launching many of their air operations against Ukraine from Belarus.

CNN joined NATO on its Airborne Warning and Control System (AWCS) plane that is used on the Ukrainian-Poland border to collect intelligence. The Russians know the planes are there and try to jam their radar, NATO’s technical director told CNN.

NATO mission’s technical director told the outlet the “vast majority” of Russian jets have been found coming to Ukraine from Belarus, a neighboring country and ally to Russian President Vladimir Putin.

A U.S. defense official said this week Russia is launching air operations from Belarus, the Black Sea, Russia and Ukraine.

The NATO members on the plane say it is hard to tell if Belarus has any of its own troops participating in the war as Russia, Belarus and Ukraine all use similar fighter jets.

NATO tactical director Denis Guillaume said Thursday that a dozen Russian jets were idling in Belarus. When asked by CNN if NATO is sharing this intelligence with Ukraine, he declined to answer.

“I cannot answer that question,” Guillaume said. The technical director told the outlet, “The only thing I can tell you right now is that we, as NATO allies, are sharing the data with NATO countries.”

However, the technical director said the NATO countries can do with the intelligence what they want. Although it isn’t clear what information the U.S. is sending Ukraine, it is known the country has been sharing intelligence to help Ukraine’s fight against Russia.

NATO countries have begun sanctioning Belarus’ banks and other individuals due to them letting Russia use their country in its invasion of Ukraine. 








NATO: Russia is launching many air operations from Belarus


NATO on Thursday told CNN aboard a surveillance plane that Russia is launching many of their air operations against Ukraine from Belarus.CNN joined NATO on its Airborne Warning and Contro…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Mar 11, 2022)

*Kremlin press secretary: Those criticizing war are not 'real' Russians*
“A real Russian is not ashamed that he is Russian — and if he is ashamed, then he is not Russian and is not with us,” Peskov said, The Washington Post reported. 

The comments have come as more than 13,000 Russians have been detained for protesting the war, OVD-Info, a protest monitoring group, has said. 

Other Russians are leaving the country for Europe over their anger with the Russian government’s actions against Ukraine, according to The Post. 

Russia has been leading a propaganda campaign in an attempt to convince citizens Russia rightfully invaded Ukraine, either to save the Ukrainian people or to prevent Ukraine from attacking Russia. 








Kremlin press secretary: Those criticizing war are not ‘real’ Russians


Kremlin spokesperson Dmitry Peskov on Friday said that citizens who were speaking out against the war are not “real” Russians. “A real Russian is not ashamed that he is Russian — and if he is …




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Mar 11, 2022)

*WHO told Ukraine to destroy pathogens in public health labs to avoid spills spreading disease: report*
The World Health Organization (WHO) notified Ukrainian officials that it would be prudent to destroy dangerous pathogens in the country's public health laboratories to avoid “any potential spills” that could lead to disease spreading among the Ukrainian population, the WHO told Reuters on Thursday.

A number of public health laboratories in Ukraine, as in many other nations, have been researching high-threat pathogens, including COVID-19, in an effort to learn how treat and prevent them, the wire service reported.

The flood of Russian troops into Ukraine and the Russian military’s blockades of many Ukrainian cities have increased risks of pathogens spreading if laboratories are damaged, biosecurity experts say, per Reuters.

Ukrainian labs have received support from the WHO, along with the U.S. and the European Union, according to the wire service.

The WHO said in an email to Reuters that it has promoted security practices in Ukrainian labs for several years in an effort to prevent the “accidental or deliberate release of pathogens.”

“As part of this work, WHO has strongly recommended to the Ministry of Health in Ukraine and other responsible bodies to destroy high-threat pathogens to prevent any potential spills,” wrote the WHO.

The WHO did not say when it had made this recommendation, according to Reuters.








WHO told Ukraine to destroy pathogens in public health labs to avoid spills spreading disease: report


The World Health Organization (WHO) notified Ukrainian officials that it would be prudent to destroy dangerous pathogens in the country’s public health laboratories to avoid “any po…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2022)

Russia is threatening to ABANDON an American astronaut in space aboard the International Space Station as retribution against Western sanctions against Russia.


----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2022)

Poeple complained when they found out the Chinese were being paid to do studies for you, now when you moved to new facilities in Europe, it is more of the same... 

Studying pathogens not the same as weaponizing them... I was watching this piece the other night... a large chunk of the covid organism is a copyrighted chain that doesn't occur in nature by accident.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 11, 2022)

printer said:


> *China backs unsubstantiated Russian claims of US biolabs in Ukraine*
> Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov has made unverified claims that Russia has discovered U.S. biolabs in the nation to “develop ethnically targeted biological weapons,” the Associated Press reported.
> 
> “This Russian military operation has uncovered the secret of the U.S. labs in Ukraine, and this is not something that can be dealt with in a perfunctory manner,” Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson Zhao Lijian said Thursday.
> ...


China knows the truth on this issue as well. Pure propaganda.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Russia is threatening to ABANDON an American astronaut in space aboard the International Space Station as retribution against Western sanctions against Russia.


that's actually not much of a threat, we could easily rescue him if need be, but it's just another example of putin being a spoiled baby with dangerous toys...a baby that needs a spanking.


----------



## printer (Mar 11, 2022)

ANC said:


> Poeple complained when they found out the Chinese were being paid to do studies for you, now when you moved to new facilities in Europe, it is more of the same...
> 
> Studying pathogens not the same as weaponizing them... I was watching this piece the other night... a large chunk of the covid organism is a copyrighted chain that doesn't occur in nature by accident.


From what I recall the sequence was copyrighted by Moderna after the big rush to understand what came out of China. I did not view the whole video, better things to do with my time. As far as the section that does not occur in nature, they found out that it does in fact occur in nature and that samples have been sitting in labs but until covid-19 hit they did not know what they had.


"Recently, new sarbecoviruses have been sequenced from bats sampled in Cambodia, Thailand and Japan (Hul et al., 2021, Wacharapluesadee et al., 2021; Murakami et al., 2020). Here, we reveal more of the natural evolution of sarbecoviruses by analyzing the spike protein sequences of these viruses. We also discuss some implications of these new sequences for understanding the proximal origin of SARS-CoV-2."

Spike protein sequences of Cambodian, Thai and Japanese bat sarbecoviruses provide insights into the natural evolution of the Receptor Binding Domain and S1/S2 cleavage site - Virological

If I am refering to a wrong part of the sequence and this paper does not apply, please give a written example of what the guy is talking about.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 11, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> China knows the truth on this issue as well. Pure propaganda.


putin knows, and his cronies....Xi knows, and his cronies...the rest of russia and china only have state disseminated news to inform them...they DO NOT know...Xi can do what he wants, for now anyway, and his people will support him if he doesn't do anything completely insane....would going to war to defend russia be insane? i think so at the moment, but we NEED to disable putins propaganda machine, asap.
i'm thinking this is getting closer and closer to boots in russia...
not sure what Xi would do then


----------



## Mr_X (Mar 11, 2022)

must suck to be china right now.


----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2022)

More crazy shit


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's actually not much of a threat, we could easily rescue him if need be, but it's just another example of putin being a spoiled baby with dangerous toys...a baby that needs a spanking.



All the navigational thrusters on the ISS are russian made so they could crash the station if they chose to. We now have Space X Dragon so they can't strand them anymore.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> putin knows, and his cronies....Xi knows, and his cronies...the rest of russia and china only have state disseminated news to inform them...they DO NOT know...Xi can do what he wants, for now anyway, and his people will support him if he doesn't do anything completely insane....would going to war to defend russia be insane? i think so at the moment, but we NEED to disable putins propaganda machine, asap.
> i'm thinking this is getting closer and closer to boots in russia...
> not sure what Xi would do then


Kaliningrad, just annex it with Poland and Lithuania, it’s a sitting duck imo then see what Vlad does. Or wait until Kyiv is obliterated and do it then


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> All the navigational thrusters on the ISS are russian made so they could crash the station if they chose to. We now have Space X Dragon so they can't strand them anymore.


if they intentionally crashed the space station with an American astronaut on board, that would be a deliberate act of violence against a NATO member...i could be wrong, but i think putin is trying pretty hard not to get NATO any more involved than it already is


----------



## printer (Mar 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if they intentionally crashed the space station with an American astronaut on board, that would be a deliberate act of violence against a NATO member...i could be wrong, but i think putin is trying pretty hard not to get NATO any more involved than it already is


"It was an accident."


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 11, 2022)

**There were 6M downloads for VPN off Apple store in Russia.**


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2022)

The "accident" would happen after NATO was officially at war with Russia.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> putin knows, and his cronies....Xi knows, and his cronies...the rest of russia and china only have state disseminated news to inform them...they DO NOT know...Xi can do what he wants, for now anyway, and his people will support him if he doesn't do anything completely insane....would going to war to defend russia be insane? i think so at the moment, but we NEED to disable putins propaganda machine, asap.
> i'm thinking this is getting closer and closer to boots in russia...
> not sure what Xi would do then


Web and SM are a double-edged sword..we might have Reichstag without technology..that can happen no more; no one is waiting for morning newspaper or Walter Cronkite at 6:30PM evening News.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2022)

__





India Accidentally Fired Missile Into Pakistan: Defence Ministry


India's military accidentally fired a missile into neighbouring Pakistan, New Delhi's defence ministry said on Friday, calling it "deeply regrettable".




www.barrons.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's actually not much of a threat, we could easily rescue him if need be, but it's just another example of putin being a spoiled baby with dangerous toys...a baby that needs a spanking.


Space X can get to the ISS with a dragon and Musk can do it fast if required, if it wasn't for space X America would be fucked. The big defense companies operates like the Russian Ministry of Defense and their launch alliance rocket would take a long time to get there, if it ever did.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> putin knows, and his cronies....Xi knows, and his cronies...the rest of russia and china only have state disseminated news to inform them...they DO NOT know...Xi can do what he wants, for now anyway, and his people will support him if he doesn't do anything completely insane....would going to war to defend russia be insane? i think so at the moment, but we NEED to disable putins propaganda machine, asap.
> i'm thinking this is getting closer and closer to boots in russia...
> not sure what Xi would do then


Xi needs to be more careful, the internet is much more open in China than Russia and China much more sensitive to foreign pressure because of trade. I think growing up in the cold war, Vlad might have assumed he could just hunker down behind a new iron curtain if things went sideways with the west. More likely he figured he could play these fools and pussies in the west and like Hitler, got away with a lot of shit because folks wanted to keep the peace, until over confidence caused him to finally go too far. It was like the bear stepped into a bear trap and it sprang shut before he realized what happened. Now he's thrashing around tied to the chain and realizes he's fucked and there is no way out as he bleeds to death.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Kaliningrad, just annex it with Poland and Lithuania, it’s a sitting duck imo then see what Vlad does. Or wait until Kyiv is obliterated and do it then


I've seen a NATO retired general mention it, they get western TV, I wonder what a UN supervised referendum would say? What do the polls say? What do the people there want? Might be interesting to know.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's actually not much of a threat, we could easily rescue him if need be, but it's just another example of putin being a spoiled baby with dangerous toys...a baby that needs a spanking.


I didn't think this was an accident at the time. 









Russian module mishap destabilises International Space Station


The ISS was pushed out of position after engines on a new Russian module unexpectedly fired up.



www.bbc.com





It's better that they just stay away.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if they intentionally crashed the space station with an American astronaut on board, that would be a deliberate act of violence against a NATO member...i could be wrong, but i think putin is trying pretty hard not to get NATO any more involved than it already is


Yeah, that would go over well, where would it land? If Vlad thinks he's got trouble now! They know how weak he is conventionally now, and even if he had an elite hidden force, it would not matter. The republics and stans would explode in unrest as the CIA got to work in earnest. Nobody would nuke them over it, they would have to start that shit, but every Russian officer in the know and near nukes, knows we will finish it and finish it finally for them. It would also be a monumental PR disaster, India and China would probably join in sanctions.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2022)

printer said:


> From what I recall the sequence was copyrighted by Moderna after the big rush to understand what came out of China. I did not view the whole video, better things to do with my time. As far as the section that does not occur in nature, they found out that it does in fact occur in nature and that samples have been sitting in labs but until covid-19 hit they did not know what they had.
> 
> 
> "Recently, new sarbecoviruses have been sequenced from bats sampled in Cambodia, Thailand and Japan (Hul et al., 2021, Wacharapluesadee et al., 2021; Murakami et al., 2020). Here, we reveal more of the natural evolution of sarbecoviruses by analyzing the spike protein sequences of these viruses. We also discuss some implications of these new sequences for understanding the proximal origin of SARS-CoV-2."
> ...


Yeah, I didn't watch the vid. Too much froth in the "information" posted on youtube for me to take seriously that a video posted there uncovers some insidious conspiracy nobody else knows about.

From a trusted news site, sure. Music videos, fine. Top secret conspiracy revealed? I'll wait until I can read about it on WaPo, FT and NYT.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, I didn't watch the vid. Too much froth in the "information" posted there for me to take seriously that a video posted there uncovers some insidious conspiracy nobody else knows about.
> 
> From a trusted news site, sure. Music videos, fine. Top secret conspiracy revealed? I'll wait until I can read about it on WaPo, FT and NYT.


Youtube videos are like print, it depends on who makes them and what their angle is. There are good short informative videos about all kinds of stuff and many different people cover the same topics, educational videos and interviews with actual experts! Then there is the other shit...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

Someone mentioned in a meme that we are turning Russia into a cash society, even if they need a wheelbarrow full of rubles to buy a loaf of stale bread. We are a mostly cashless society, if the system went down or the lights went off, we would soon be worse than Russia. There is not nearly enough cash in circulation or non electronic accounting systems to cope, sometimes I feel our modern technological world is built on a foundation of sand (ironically it is), we like Vlad have no plan B.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

This is a TV war in the internet age and we have satellite imagery and expert opinion, while they remain silent on some aspects, like what we are doing to help and what the Ukrainians are doing etc. The Russians can't make a move without the public knowing about it FFS, imagine what the intelligence people know!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New images offer clues to what happened to Russian convoy*





Retired Major General James “Spider” Marks and Retired Lt. General Mark Hertling break down new satellite images showing that a stalled 40-mile Russian convoy headed to Kyiv has dispersed and repositioned.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2022)

Video analysis reveals Russian attack on Ukrainian nuclear plant veered near disaster


An NPR analysis of security footage and photos following the attack on Europe's largest nuclear power plant shows that many of the plant's critical safety systems were in the field of Russian fire.




www.npr.org


----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2022)

Tic Toc, we keep on moving closer to special military operation III.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

I think the most important number in this war might be the number of Russians taken prisoner and those who end up in The Hague. That will have the biggest impact on Putin, the dead can be buried. The civilian deaths and war crimes will have an impact too and make the price of lifting sanctions heavy and the more innocents they murder the heavier that cost will be, both for peace and the eventual lifting of sanctions. If Putin and his cronies do not realize this, then plenty of others will.

Once the Russians are driven out and I believe after this they will be driven even from Crimea, Ukraine will see an economic boom as infrastructure and buildings are replaced and modernized. Infrastructures can be repaired fairly quickly and Russian money will pay for a lot of it. Not all the cities have been shelled and those that were are not destroyed to rubble, most of the county, especially in the west and center has power internet and cell phone service. Much of the reconstruction should happen in the east and south. Vlad's army deep inside Ukraine will be spent in a week or two, but the border areas will suffer for some time and it will take longer in the south to eject them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think the most important number in this war might be the number of Russians taken prisoner and those who end up in The Hague. That will have the biggest impact on Putin, the dead can be buried. The civilian deaths and war crimes will have an impact too and make the price of lifting sanction heavy and the more innocents they murder the heavier that cost will be, both for peace and the eventual lifting of sanctions. If Putin and his cronies do not realize this, then plenty of others will.
> 
> Once the Russians are driven out and I believe after this they will be driven even from Crimea, Ukraine will see an economic boom as infrastructure and buildings are replaced and modernized. Infrastructures can be repaired fairly quickly and Russian money will pay for a lot of it. Not all the cities have been shelled and those that were are not destroyed to rubble, most of the county, especially in the west and center has power internet and cell phone service. Much of the reconstruction should happen in the east and south. Vlad's army deep inside Ukraine will be spent in a week or two, but the border areas will suffer for some time and it will take longer in the south to eject them.


and if and when this war is over, you can most definitely see the Ukraines being armed with more and sophicated weapon systems.....Patriot being one of them


----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think the most important number in this war might be the number of Russians taken prisoner and those who end up in The Hague. That will have the biggest impact on Putin, the dead can be buried. The civilian deaths and war crimes will have an impact too and make the price of lifting sanction heavy and the more innocents they murder the heavier that cost will be, both for peace and the eventual lifting of sanctions. If Putin and his cronies do not realize this, then plenty of others will.
> 
> Once the Russians are driven out and I believe after this they will be driven even from Crimea, Ukraine will see an economic boom as infrastructure and buildings are replaced and modernized. Infrastructures can be repaired fairly quickly and Russian money will pay for a lot of it. Not all the cities have been shelled and those that were are not destroyed to rubble, most of the county, especially in the west and center has power internet and cell phone service. Much of the reconstruction should happen in the east and south. Vlad's army deep inside Ukraine will be spent in a week or two, but the border areas will suffer for some time and it will take longer in the south to eject them.


The world can fight the war or give them free shit, not both. Life is going to change either way.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2022)

ANC said:


> The world can fight the war or give them free shit, not both. Life is going to change either way.


very true


----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2022)

ANC said:


> Tic Toc, we keep on moving closer to special military operation III.


Source not to be trusted.





*Overall, we rate The Sun Right Biased based on story selection and political affiliation that favors the right. We also rate them Mixed for factual reporting due to overly sensationalized headlines and numerous failed fact checks.*









The Sun UK


RIGHT BIAS These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may




mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and if and when this war is over, you can most definitely see the Ukraines being armed with more and sophicated weapon systems.....Patriot being one of them


He won't be back after this shit! Other NATO countries are gonna rethink defense after this and place much more emphasis on reserve forces and local armories stuffed with small arms, anti tank and AA Stingers. War has become an infantry fight again with this shit and enraged, motivated citizens armed to the fucking teeth can be useful!  They can stop the tanks or slow them down on their own, European minute men with punch!


----------



## injinji (Mar 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The mad midget better be careful making deals with China. He's paranoid about restoring his russian empire and protecting those borders. The mad midgets empire has 146,000,000 people and has lots of grain and energy. China shares a border with the mad midget and has 1,400,000,000 people and needs food and energy. If the mad midgets military is weakened will his crazy chinese neighbor think about taking the mad midgets energy and food by force? China has a small airforce and navy so a ground war for them is the only real option.


Lots of the folks who live in Russia's east are ethnic Chinese. I wonder how hard they would fight for Mother Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

ANC said:


> The world can fight the war or give them free shit, not both. Life is going to change either way.


Post war they will have a lot of aid money and Russian money too, post war tourism will be a big thing, Ukraine is a beautiful country with much to see. While they might not be a part of the EU for awhile, trade ties and assistance will be forthcoming along with reform. If this ends well and Vlad is gone and worried about other things or dead, I beleve there will be an economic boom, the Americans will give them a ton of cash just to make Vlad look bad, because folks in Russia will be living like shit by then and for a long time to come.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think the most important number in this war might be the number of Russians taken prisoner and those who end up in The Hague. That will have the biggest impact on Putin, the dead can be buried. The civilian deaths and war crimes will have an impact too and make the price of lifting sanctions heavy and the more innocents they murder the heavier that cost will be, both for peace and the eventual lifting of sanctions. If Putin and his cronies do not realize this, then plenty of others will.
> 
> Once the Russians are driven out and I believe after this they will be driven even from Crimea, Ukraine will see an economic boom as infrastructure and buildings are replaced and modernized. Infrastructures can be repaired fairly quickly and Russian money will pay for a lot of it. Not all the cities have been shelled and those that were are not destroyed to rubble, most of the county, especially in the west and center has power internet and cell phone service. Much of the reconstruction should happen in the east and south. Vlad's army deep inside Ukraine will be spent in a week or two, but the border areas will suffer for some time and it will take longer in the south to eject them.


It doesn't seem that Ukrainian resistance is interested in taking Russian soldiers alive.

I don't trust the absolute numbers but reports of Russian soldiers dead is in the thousands and less than 500 Russian POW.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The mad midget better be careful making deals with China. He's paranoid about restoring his russian empire and protecting those borders. The mad midgets empire has 146,000,000 people and has lots of grain and energy. China shares a border with the mad midget and has 1,400,000,000 people and needs food and energy. If the mad midgets military is weakened will his crazy chinese neighbor think about taking the mad midgets energy and food by force? China has a small airforce and navy so a ground war for them is the only real option.


no


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

injinji said:


> Lots of the folks who live in Russia's east are ethnic Chinese. I wonder how hard they would fight for Mother Russia.


A separatist movement could arise like in Ukraine... Ethnic Chinese could need protection! Works both ways Vlad and your military has been exposed as shit and you will be weak and on your knees!


----------



## injinji (Mar 11, 2022)

printer said:


> *China backs unsubstantiated Russian claims of US biolabs in Ukraine*
> Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov has made unverified claims that Russia has discovered U.S. biolabs in the nation to “develop ethnically targeted biological weapons,” the Associated Press reported.
> 
> “This Russian military operation has uncovered the secret of the U.S. labs in Ukraine, and this is not something that can be dealt with in a perfunctory manner,” Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson Zhao Lijian said Thursday.
> ...


They were talking about that on this morning's Friday News Roundup on NPR with a journalist stationed in China. He said the state run news had a story of mobile bio weapon labs, but they showed a screen shot of the documents in English, and they were about protecting against animal born viruses. I guess they know not a lot of Chinese can read English.

But the big takeaway is that China has to be shitting their pants after the way the EU, the US and the rest of the free world have came together against poot-poot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It doesn't seem that Ukrainian resistance is interested in taking Russian soldiers alive.
> 
> I don't trust the absolute numbers but will reports of Russian soldiers dead is in the thousands and less than 500 Russian POW.


They might have negotiated settlements with large cut off forces. I think part of the mass killing of civilians is to make it difficult for the Russians to surrender. Smart says make it easy to surrender, heart says kill the fuckers, especially when family and friends are dead.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It doesn't seem that Ukrainian resistance is interested in taking Russian soldiers alive.
> 
> I don't trust the absolute numbers but will reports of Russian soldiers dead is in the thousands and less than 500 Russian POW.



There were early reports of Russian commanders killing their own wounded and leaving their own dead in the field. Those stories came from captured Russian soldiers.


----------



## injinji (Mar 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> There were early reports of Russian commanders killing their own wounded and leaving their own dead in the field. Those stories came from captured Russian soldiers.


I saw a lady who was intercepting Russian phone calls. The main headlines were about the looting of stores, but a soldier was telling his folks back home that they are not picking up or burying the dead. That really got all over him.


----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2022)

it is a huge machine, I don't even think Putin has the ability to recall his army now... it is on a one-way path...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Russia is threatening to ABANDON an American astronaut in space aboard the International Space Station as retribution against Western sanctions against Russia.


The bastards sent a DOG into space with no plan for it to return just so they could say they sent a dog into space

It's still there- RIP Laika


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

Vlad desperately needs help and shit like this is part of his MO, however Belarus is a powder keg for revolution and his army might be reluctant to get involved, they get western TV too and know what is going on. Or they could have been bombing Belarus rebels, they don't want ground forces getting to close to rebel military units, they might join them!

I don't think it's UK propaganda either, too easy with radar systems to verify.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russian planes bombarded Belarus and accused Ukraine to open new front. All recent provocations*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

*Russia's War Machine Slowed By Cheap Gear, Expired Rations | Ukraine's Ballerinas Join The Fight*





Putin's army is failing in part because Russia's oligarchs embezzled huge sums of money instead of upgrading gear and stocking fresh food rations. Over in Ukraine, members of the country's prestigious ballet companies have put their careers on pause to return home and join the fight against Russia's invaders


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad desperately needs help and shit like this is part of his MO, however Belarus is a powder keg for revolution and his army might be reluctant to get involved, they get western TV too and know what is going on. Or they could have been bombing Belarus rebels, they don't want ground forces getting to close to rebel military units, they might join them!
> 
> I don't think it's UK propaganda either, too easy with radar systems to verify.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Russian planes bombarded Belarus and accused Ukraine to open new front. All recent provocations*


that's russia, all over it.......seems like they are going all in with the propaganda machine too....i've found a bunch of stuff


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that's russia, all over it.......seems like they are going all in with the propaganda machine too....i've found a bunch of stuff


His trouble with Belarus is it doesn't work as well, they are surrounded on three sides by free countries and radio and even TV can pour deeply into the country and has for a long time. The guys in the Belarus army for instance, watch this TV, at least the ones who call the shots, and don't want their cocks caught in that meat grinder. If Ukraine declared war on them in a few weeks, they'd be fucked and know it, if they invaded now, they would be fucked quicker.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> His trouble with Belarus is it doesn't work as well, they are surrounded on three sides by free countries and radio and even TV can pour deeply into the country and has for a long time. The guys in the Belarus army for instance, watch this TV, at least the ones who call the shots, and don't want their cocks caught in that meat grinder. If Ukraine declared war on them in a few weeks, they'd be fucked and know it, if they invaded now, they would be fucked quicker.


think i remember there is a rebel faction in Belarus too....fighting in Belarus only


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> think i remember there is a rebel faction in Belarus too....fighting in Belarus only


I think Belarus is the next domino to fall and Vlad knows it, he might annex it and make it part of Russia, which would make exposure to western media even worse and sanctions even worse. Then annexing and holding it are two different things with the example that Ukraine showed and their excess arms pouring in and I think they will have a lot of excess weapons too. Ukraine is the perfect proxy for NATO any time they want Vlad to feel pain.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> There were early reports of Russian commanders killing their own wounded and leaving their own dead in the field. Those stories came from captured Russian soldiers.


Vietnam vets could put some youtube vids up to teach the kids about fragging. You know, old heads showing the newbies some tricks of the trade.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think Belarus is the next domino to fall and Vlad knows it, he might annex it and make it part of Russia, which would make exposure to western media even worse and sanctions even worse. Then annexing and holding it are two different things with the example that Ukraine showed and their excess arms pouring in and I think they will have a lot of excess weapons too. Ukraine is the perfect proxy for NATO any time they want Vlad to feel pain.


think i saw in a report somewhere that Yesh and Pooty are talking bout something coming into the idea of that, but i can't be sure....something bout economic co-op and something else.....can't remember now


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 11, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It doesn't seem that Ukrainian resistance is interested in taking Russian soldiers alive.
> 
> I don't trust the absolute numbers but reports of Russian soldiers dead is in the thousands and less than 500 Russian POW.


good. then they can't go home, get rekitted, and cause more fuckery


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502304426937266180


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good. then they can't go home, get rekitted, and cause more fuckery


So, invaders must die? War is fucking my normal too


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good. then they can't go home, get rekitted, and cause more fuckery


Right now under international law they are not POWs, they are criminals and the whole lot can be tried in Ukraine for conspiracy to commit mass murder and war crimes. There was no declaration of war or other UN approval, nothing really official or legal from their government.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> wait... what happened to covid?


It was a war victim, along with the truth...


----------



## printer (Mar 11, 2022)

*'This is different': Why internet backbone services are cutting off Russia*
Big tech platforms have joined the global backlash against Russia over its invasion of Ukraine....

In the past week, however, the severing of Russia from the global internet went one layer deeper. Two of the world's largest internet service providers, Lumen Technologies and Cogent Communications, said they would block Russian customers from their networks over fears that their networks could be used by the Russian government for cyberattacks against the West. But a knock-on effect is that it will be even harder for citizens in the country to use the worldwide web.

The move highlights the tension over Russia's effort to erect what's being called a digital Iron Curtain to close its citizens off from outside information, much like China has done for years. Companies find themselves caught between helping Russians freely access the internet and ensuring their services are not used by the Russian government to spread disinformation, propaganda or worse.

According to Schaeffer, cutting Russia off is a preventative measure against cyberattacks that may be perpetrated through Cogent's network by the Russian government or individuals linked to it. The company, which is based in Washington D.C., has limited its action to around 25 customers that are incorporated in Russia and are directly on Russian networks, he said. That means Russian businesses that use Cogent's network outside the country through non-Russian state entities can continue to do so.

Lumen, headquartered in Los Angeles, cited similar reasoning for its decision, which came a few days after Cogent's.
"We decided to disconnect the network due to increased security risk inside Russia," Mark Molzen, the company's global issues director, said in an email. "We have not yet experienced network disruptions but given the increasingly uncertain environment and the heightened risk of state action, we took this move to ensure the security of our and our customers' networks, as well as the ongoing integrity of the global Internet."








'This is different': Why internet backbone services are cutting off Russia


Big tech platforms have joined the global backlash against Russia over its invasion of Ukraine, with Facebook, Google, Twitter, Spotify, Netflix and others placing at least partial restrictions on Russian content — if not exiting (or getting themselves blocked) altogether.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

printer said:


> *'This is different': Why internet backbone services are cutting off Russia*
> Big tech platforms have joined the global backlash against Russia over its invasion of Ukraine....
> 
> In the past week, however, the severing of Russia from the global internet went one layer deeper. Two of the world's largest internet service providers, Lumen Technologies and Cogent Communications, said they would block Russian customers from their networks over fears that their networks could be used by the Russian government for cyberattacks against the West. But a knock-on effect is that it will be even harder for citizens in the country to use the worldwide web.
> ...


It will also make it harder for Russia to attack our infrastructures, power, data and financial, we can more easily monitor every packet of data going into and coming out of the place.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 11, 2022)

zeddd said:


> So, invaders must die? War is fucking my normal too


it's fucking everything...nothing is normal anymore, not even this war.
while saying "normal war" is kind of fucking stupid, in a normal war, you take prisoners of war. also, in a normal war, both sides at least pay lip service to minimizing civilian casualties, and they try not to bomb apartment buildings, private homes, churches, (because people take refuge in them, not because they're "holy") or hospitals, especially maternity hospitals. you also don't declare humanitarian corridors then bomb the civilians using them to escape, and i'm pretty sure that mining them is also frowned upon...putin has never even declared war...so really, all those guys in russian army uniforms are no more than common rioters causing mayhem, and i don't see how the "normal rules of war" can be applied to criminal looters...criminal looters who kill people indiscriminately...
so yeah, the war is fucking my normal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

While playing by the "rules" of proxy war (ole Joe is an old hand), America and NATO are attacking Russia on a few fronts. The state department has done more damage to Russia than the US military could, if they didn't use nukes, they are more valuable than the army. The CIA and NSA have gone to war too and are drooling over the possibilities in the heart of Vlad's empire and all the Human intelligence it will bring. I'll bet even the US and UK navies want in on the action and will supply drones and anti ship missiles that can be fired from mobile trucks and targeting using from data from drones or have them paint targets with lasers. They will want to cut off Vlad's forces in Crimea from seaborn support preempt amphibious invasion by sinking them at sea. Starve supplies from getting to Crimea and the army in the south and there is fucked.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The bastards sent a DOG into space with no plan for it to return just so they could say they sent a dog into space
> 
> It's still there- RIP Laika


No. Decayed in ‘58. A cremation, so to speak.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

Someone make a meme:
*Have you noticed that Vlad's diplomats are acting and speaking like Trump's lawyers?*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

Even I and Hitler agree about the war in Ukraine...  

*Hitler's thoughts on Russia's invasion of Ukraine*


----------



## injinji (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

I think the ambush was anti tank weapons not artillery, too accurate and no craters in the road, also I saw the distinctive blast pattern of an NLAW. I think some of the attacks on cities were long range rockets. This will lead to improved AA defense and must have cost Russia some losses.
*Russian airstrikes hit new targets in Ukraine*





Russia has widened its military offensive in western Ukraine, hitting military targets in the cities of Lutsk and Ivano-Frankivsk for the first time. Three Russian airstrikes also hit the eastern industrial city of Dnipro.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

The stupider Vlad gets, the worse it will be for Russia and the longer the pain. There are few wealthy Russians any more and there will be little capital, it has been seized and will be given to the Ukrainians, all of it.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Russia's richest businessman tells Putin: Don't take us back to 1917


Russia's richest businessman has warned the Kremlin against confiscating assets of companies that have fled in the wake of the invasion of Ukraine, saying such a step would set the country back more than 100 years.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

*What The Media Doesn't Show About Western Support For Ukraine — And Can't*





Joe Scarborough and Mika Brezinski discuss what the media doesn't — and can't — show about the Western world's support for Ukraine, and why. "There's a lack of proper context in news, in what Americans are seeing and what Americans are reading," Joe says. The "massive amount of weapons that are moving from Poland into Ukraine" have to be handled quietly by the government, and news media is not invited. "It's giving Americans a skewed sense."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

I think round two will find some nasty surprises for the Russians, as Ukrainian military power rapidly grows. Vlad will be broke soon. Vindman want's Vlad's ass!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Col. Vindman: ‘We’re Getting Ready For A Second Offensive’*





Retired Army Lieutenant Colonel Alexander Vindman says Russian forces do not have enough combat power to take Kyiv, but warns that Putin will resort to aerial bombardments of the city


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

*Russian military a 'bit more of a paper tiger' than thought: former Canadian special forces officer*





A retired former JTF2 officer says Russia's invasion of Ukraine so far shows an 'utterly inept command and control of the military operation.' 'The vaunted Russian military may not be as invincible as we've believed for a number of decades,' he says.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 11, 2022)

,,Vladimir Putin's security service descended on the headquarters of the Russian Federal Security Service, under the leadership of Service 5, and arrested 2 high-ranking officers. A Russian journalist has revealed Putin's accusations against them in connection with the war in Ukraine. Specifically, Vladimir Putin's Protection Service arrested General Colonel Sergei Beseda, who has been in charge of the 5th Service Directorate of the FSB since 2009, as well as his deputy, Anatoli Boliukh.”
If this is true i really hope they have like a prison brake plan


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

Those 16,000 Syrian fighters will be tracked every inch of the way to the Ukrainian border and the CIA probably knows, or will know where they are deployed and how they will get there. This information will be passed on to the Ukrainians and they will have a reception for them long before they get to Kyiv. It could be an ambush(s), it could be a drone strike(s), or it could be a missile strike from many miles away. They will know they are coming, where they are at every moment and will try to kill as many as they can before they reach Kyiv.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> ,,Vladimir Putin's security service descended on the headquarters of the Russian Federal Security Service, under the leadership of Service 5, and arrested 2 high-ranking officers. A Russian journalist has revealed Putin's accusations against them in connection with the war in Ukraine. Specifically, Vladimir Putin's Protection Service arrested General Colonel Sergei Beseda, who has been in charge of the 5th Service Directorate of the FSB since 2009, as well as his deputy, Anatoli Boliukh.”
> If this is true i really hope they have like a prison brake plan


How big is Vladimir Putin's security service? 
What if someone in internal security arrested or killed those who come to arrest them, someone with their own small armed force and then spread the word for citizens to surround them like Yeltsin?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 11, 2022)

Interesting. 

Maybe Putin does go full Trump as a way to exit this war. Just claim that the people he arrests all lied to him and tricked him into this slaughtering of the Ukrainian people and that he is taking them all out to fix the problem that 'they' made.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> ,,Vladimir Putin's security service descended on the headquarters of the Russian Federal Security Service, under the leadership of Service 5, and arrested 2 high-ranking officers. A Russian journalist has revealed Putin's accusations against them in connection with the war in Ukraine. Specifically, Vladimir Putin's Protection Service arrested General Colonel Sergei Beseda, who has been in charge of the 5th Service Directorate of the FSB since 2009, as well as his deputy, Anatoli Boliukh.”
> If this is true i really hope they have like a prison brake plan


Hey, maybe like Hitler took over command of the army in WW2, Vlad the former spy will take over direct control of the FSB! He is a spy and do what ya know, it is the only tool he has and when the only tool you have is a hammer, then you tend to perceive your problems as a series of nails. It could be paranoia, or it could be a sign of good mental health, as Vlad takes action to save his ass, probably a bit of both. It could be a sign he is getting new information and adapting, he adapted his PR image and will soon be swapping spit on camera. Vlad has gotten much closer to his people, on camera at least and does not want Russians or those around him to think he is mad, that could be fatal!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## printer (Mar 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It will also make it harder for Russia to attack our infrastructures, power, data and financial, we can more easily monitor every packet of data going into and coming out of the place.


Uh, ...kind of what the article says?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

printer said:


> Uh, ...kind of what the article says?


A summary for those to lazy to read.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

It is obvious why Vlad needs to crack down and censor shit and he will need to do much more to staunch the flow of information in this day and age. Vlad lives in fear, another sign he is rational! Imagine what would happen if all those independent newspapers and TV stations were allowed to broadcast and foreign news services too? Zelenskiy's story and rhetoric on TV would galvanize them along with the humanitarian catastrophe going on next store in Ukraine with their large Russian speaking population and ties. Zelenskiy was a TV celebrity in Russia and a native Russian speaker who is a master of PR and propaganda and speaks very well. He would be a hero there too and they have memories of invasion and he would invoke them too. Vlad would be fucked in a month, Zelenskiy would defeat him in his own country using media alone. Two weeks and honest western style reporting on the Russian army and the war would be a catastrophe for the government and Vlad.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russian State TV Pundits Call On Putin To End Ukraine Attacks*





Journalists Molly Schwartz, Julia Davis and Michael Wasiura join MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell to discuss the “radical change” in Vladimir Putin’s propaganda as some pundits on Russian state TV called for Putin to end the war as harsh sanctions and growing protests destabilize life in Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

I was thinking that all those explosive reactive armor bricks covering many of the Russian tanks would make excellent claymore mines with bag of scrap metal on one side and a rock or piece of metal on the other. Figure out how to detonate them and locals could line the roadways with them in some places. You could fucking near pave a mile of road with the reactive armor bricks of a destroyed tank regiment! But I imagine America has given the Ukrainians lot's or regular claymore mines. The problem the Russians will have increasingly is they will run into these kinds of ambushes and IED's too from partisans, irregular troops and locals, not to mention the Ukrainian army.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine Army destroys column of enemy vehicles in Kharkiv Region.*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Even I and Hitler agree about the war in Ukraine...
> 
> *Hitler's thoughts on Russia's invasion of Ukraine*


wtf is that?...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wtf is that?...


Hitler parodies from the movie downfall people make them from clips, I've made a few myself for fun. The producers have a site with scenes you can use and can change the text to whatever you like.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wtf is that?...


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

Putin places head of the FSB's foreign intelligence under house arrest


Also arrested is Anatoly Bolyukh, Beseda's deputy, according to respected author Andrey Soldatov, who said Putin is 'truly unhappy' with the agency - which he ran before becoming president.




www.dailymail.co.uk













Anti-War Russian Spies Gave Tipoff About Zelensky Assassination Attempt, Ukraine Says


Ukrainian authorities say they got a tipoff from anti-war members of Russia’s Federal Security Service.




www.thedailybeast.com













Meet Putin's Top Enabler, FSB Boss Alexander Bortnikov


The longtime internal security chief has a major hand in Ukraine intrigue and the liquidation of internal critics alike




www.spytalk.co





_Vladimir Putin__ has placed the head of the FSB's foreign service and his deputy under house arrest after blaming them for intelligence failings that saw his army handed a series of embarrassing defeats in Ukraine, it has been claimed.

Andrey Soldatov, a respected author on the Russian secret services, said sources inside the FSB told him that Sergey Beseda, 68, head of the agency's foreign service, has been placed under arrest on Putin's orders.

Also arrested is Anatoly Bolyukh, Beseda's deputy, according to Soldatov, who said Putin is 'truly unhappy' with the agency - which he ran before becoming president. 



Earlier today, Putin was said to have sacked his top generals and is 'raging' at the FSB after failed intelligence and poor strategy saw his troops handed a series of embarrassing defeats in the opening days of the war in Ukraine.

Oleksiy Danilov, head of Ukraine's security council, said 'around eight' Russian commanders have been fired since the start of the conflict as Moscow scrambles to change strategy after its attempted 'shock and awe' blitz fell flat.

Soldatov previously told The Times that most FSB agents are brought into the service as legacy hires based on their parents or grandparents being agents and are removed from mainstream schools to be educated in-house.

This is unlike western security services, which tend to recruit from elite universities or colleges to ensure they get 'the cream of the crop'._


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 11, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Maybe Putin does go full Trump as a way to exit this war. Just claim that the people he arrests all lied to him and tricked him into this slaughtering of the Ukrainian people and that he is taking them all out to fix the problem that 'they' made.


i think it much more likely that those are the first two of many scapegoats that will be blamed for putin's own incompetence, and crucified for the people to see.
guilty or not, the true blame lies with putin. he made poor choices in picking his generals, he made poor choices in picking a financial comptroller, he made poor choices in picking his military security, he made poor choices launching an offensive in the middle of winter, ...i don't think i need to or have time to list all his poor choices so far...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is obvious why Vlad needs to crack down and censor shit and he will need to do much more to staunch the flow of information in this day and age. Vlad lives in fear, another sign he is rational! Imagine what would happen if all those independent newspapers and TV stations were allowed to broadcast and foreign news services too? Zelenskiy's story and rhetoric on TV would galvanize them along with the humanitarian catastrophe going on next store in Ukraine with their large Russian speaking population and ties. Zelenskiy was a TV celebrity in Russia and a native Russian speaker who is a master of PR and propaganda and speaks very well. He would be a hero there too and they have memories of invasion and he would invoke them too. Vlad would be fucked in a month, Zelenskiy would defeat him in his own country using media alone. Two weeks and honest western style reporting on the Russian army and the war would be a catastrophe for the government and Vlad.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Russian State TV Pundits Call On Putin To End Ukraine Attacks*
> 
> ...


you know, when i say putin is insane, i don't mean he wears a tinfoil tricorn hat and sticks a flute up his ass to fart secret messages to the ghost of Kruschev...insanity can be very selective, only applying itself to triggered situations.
Like imagining that you can resurrect a dead empire that will then encompass the world...day to day behavior, normal, or near enough to not cause alarm...behavior about this particular subject? not so normal. pretty fucking far from normal...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you know, when i say putin is insane, i don't mean he wears a tinfoil tricorn hat and sticks a flute up his ass to fart secret messages to the ghost of Kruschev...insanity can be very selective, only applying itself to triggered situations.
> Like imagining that you can resurrect a dead empire that will then encompass the world...day to day behavior, normal, or near enough to not cause alarm...behavior about this particular subject? not so normal. pretty fucking far from normal...


I believe it is orgasmic delusion. He's surrounded by cock suckers saying yes sir. They are as guilty as he. And the ;comrades are very straight forward. Putin will be escorted to his grave or exile with a weapon. And my aunt always preached that Russians don't play. Putin is fucked when aunt Genine is hungry and cold. Slow resolution but coming sooner than we think.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Maybe Putin does go full Trump as a way to exit this war. Just claim that the people he arrests all lied to him and tricked him into this slaughtering of the Ukrainian people and that he is taking them all out to fix the problem that 'they' made.


It won't help with moral at all in the intelligence services, everybody knows it was his blunder and responsibility, that his cronies robbed the army budget, so will many mid rank officers in the army, the ones who start coups. Vlad and his buddies all have access to western media and you can see them scheming and reacting, trying to get their asses out of a jam and survive. Vlad might have 60% of the population, but word spreads in Russia especially today and especially with censorship. Soon they will be living like shit and will be looking for someone to blame. Sure America has lunatic Trumpers, but they haven't been fucked like these people have been and are about too! In a month Moscow will look like soviet days, no cars on the roads and a lot of very unhappy people trying to adapt to a new painful and probably hungry reality. They imported a lot of western infrastructure too and can't get or afford repair parts any more, the business that services elevators is no longer around for instance and traffic lights will stop working.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you know, when i say putin is insane, i don't mean he wears a tinfoil tricorn hat and sticks a flute up his ass to fart secret messages to the ghost of Kruschev...insanity can be very selective, only applying itself to triggered situations.
> Like imagining that you can resurrect a dead empire that will then encompass the world...day to day behavior, normal, or near enough to not cause alarm...behavior about this particular subject? not so normal. pretty fucking far from normal...


TE Lawrence said "men who dream with their eyes open are the most dangerous men of all". That is the case with Vlad, a man with low empathy and filled with resentment and spite. He dreams of past glory when as a young KGB officer in east Germany he was a god with the power of life and death, privileged at home a member of the young elite in a global super power. It all came crashing down in 1989 and Vlad has never been the same again. He adapted and used his cunning, intelligence and skills to rise in the government, until the scum rose to the top of the festering cesspit that was and is Russia.

Vlad is not insane, he has low empathy scores that make him close to a sociopath or even one, he has a character flaw in legal terms, same as a sociopath. His innate flaws are magnified by his conditioning and life experience, Vlad believes conspiracy theories too and that is normal. Apparently Vlad believed bullshit too and unlike Trump he changed his mind about a few things, but not to the world view that is central to him and his sense of identity. Vlad has some fight in him yet and had better watch his back.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

Russian soldiers fear death by firing squad if they return home


Speaking at a press conference in Kyiv, a soldier from the 2nd Motor Rifle Division said he fears being killed when he is returned to Russia, speaking against a prisoner exchange.




www.dailymail.co.uk





*Russian soldiers fear death by firing squad if they return home: Captured troops say they are 'already considered dead' and their funerals have already been arranged*

*Russian troops say they will be killed by firing squads after a prisoner exchange*
*One captured soldier said his family has already arranged his funeral in Russia*
*'In Russia, we are already considered dead,' said the captured Russian soldier*
*intercepted messages show troops are running out of supplies of food and fuel*


----------



## Sativied (Mar 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i guess i actually don't have a real idea what membership entails...i've always just thought it was an economic collective, with some perks like international drivers licenses and the common currency, never thought about the civic part of it...


That’s exactly what it was supposed to be, an economic collective. It became a lot more. That analogy with the consequences of becoming a state in the US isn’t as ridiculous as it may seem, those examples is what EU membership entails and then some. That EU drivers license is in addition to EU ID / passport and effectively open borders. In many ways, Ukraine joining EU would mean we merge with them too. 

As for the question whether they pissed in our cheerios, we don’t want Turkey and other candidates either. That question implies we have some sort of obligation we refuse to fullfill. As if expanding the EU further is natural and joining is a right. As if we need a reason to deny Ukraine. As if emotions fuel _our_ decision. The very opposite is true, unlike some people calling for Ukraine to join EU, our position is purely rational.

Let me stress every single Ukranian is welcome to stay as long as they need. We’ll take great care of them and give them housing, before ten thousand brown muslim immigrants still stuck in asylum shelters , and despite a huge housing shortage. 8% of the population is willing to take them into their own homes, a majority is for intervening in Ukraine, people feel dirty using Russian gas. Ukranians coming to NL don’t have to notify our government or show ID at our border (nobody guarding there anyway). They already have (temp) visa free travel (association agreement).

It’s not a money thing either, we’re frugal but far from selfish
https://nltimes.nl/2022/03/10/dutch-fundraiser-ukraine-aid-tops-eu137-million 

There’s no way to keep this short and since it will continue to come up in media and some european politicians will continue to lie it can and will happen, so here goes!

*Why not Ukraine in EU now?*

We will not compromise on the Copenhagen criteria again. We’ve gone soft before, didn’t work out very well for its citizens or for us. The rules are simple, clean up your act “before“ you can join the EU. Can’t force a liberal democracy on nations with bombs or EU membership, it’s something they must do and want themselves. We’ll hold their hand along the way, but the bar will not be lowered. These are not poor excuses. Demanding a respect for human rights, minorities, deal with corruption, equality, liberal democracy, the rule of law are not just ideologies, we take that shit dead serious. West EU is in no way perfect, but we’ve had centuries of war to get where we are and are done compromising on the few things that give the EU actual meaning (stable neighbors so they don’t drag us into wars).

Nobody in EU is stopping any nation from implementing our rights and laws. To officially become a EU member, you basically have to be like a EU member in practice. Well, not like some:

Poland:








Poland: a “democratic dictatorship”


The European Union is facing one of the worst political crises that is shaking the pillars on which it is based. Authoritarianism is the new virus that is spreading throughout some Member states. By now, Hungary and Poland are expression of denied rights, indeed there is: no independent media...




www.europeangeneration.eu





Hungary:








Hungary is becoming a semi-dictatorship as the EU watches idly | View


"The EU has ignored the fact that within its borders a government is disregarding democratic values, leading the country towards populist-nationalist semi-dictatorship while they collect European taxpayers’ money."




www.euronews.com





Latest EU member Croatia. Racist, xenophobic, backward corrupt. Home of the pro-russian troll in the other thread, nuff said.

We’d very much like to kick the first two out of the EU. But we can’t. Once a nation joins, we don’t even have the tools to force them to respect the rule of law, human rights and democracy. They can veto new laws that could force them. That’s why new members have to be great examples of great EU members for more than a few years. They might elect a Trump in 8 years for all we now. 

In 2021, the Ukraine was the second most corrupt in Europe








Corruption in Ukraine - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




It’s not exactly something the government forces on them. This is as well known in Europe as Italians dodging taxes as a national sport. Ukraine joining EU gives their governments and their people a vote in laws that apply to my country too. Everytime a member joins we give away a little of our sovereignty. That and the permanent nature of membership makes us very picky. 

There’s above all no fast track to EU membership. President of Lithuania is absurd. If there was a possible peaceful way, for a nation to reform and meet the criteria in just a few years or even less, we would have shared it with the rest of the world and Afghanistan and Iraq would have been very different today. The suggestion it can be done while being invaded is rancid.

*Why not at all (for the unforeseeable future)?*

For the same reason Canada doesn’t want Florida to become part of Canada. I know, silly. When I said “we’ll still block“ I wasn’t referring to just NL. It’s not uncommon for NL to lead a pack of other members in the west when it comes to unpopular decisions, usually Germany, Denmark and others in west eu. We can handle the shade. To reform in order to meet the criteria and go through many rounds of votes requiring unanimity would have taken a decade+. Then some more for every member‘s national government to approve. After Putin invaded, it’s entirely hypothetical. We will not give Ukraine false hopes over what might happen in a decade or two. We will not be emotionally blackmailed into accepting Ukraine in EU now either. It would not trigger actions we could decide to do now, it would not create a magic shield against the Russians.

We are reluctant to all expansion of the EU, it has already grown out to be an undemocratic overregulating monster. Our presidents are not elected but selected. Articles about the EU becoming a superpower or superstate scares the shit out of people here. That’s not what we want, that’s not what we founded, that’s not what we signed up for. We’re a country, not a state in one, and would like to keep it that way. Ukraine joining the EU would result in more seats for alt right euroskeptic parties across Europe, could literally trigger a Nexit campaign (which would fail but still). Zelensky’s unrealistic request can potentially cause tension and conflict between EU members, mostly between the ones who fund it and those who benefit most. Which potentially further decreases solidarity from the west towards those who refuse to get their shit together. We’re done saving banks and sponsoring covid release packages of corrupt members who vote for incompetent populists.

Yes yes, in the context of the war they and Ukraine are obviously the good guys. In the context of would you allow your teenage children to go there on vacation they are backward racist anti-semetic corrupt shitholes with vax rates half of what they should be. We don’t need anymore of that in the EU. 

We’ll continue to support Ukraine in any (other) way we can. We’ll pump billions in an improved version of Ukraine that will hopefull rise from the ashes, we wish them to have everything we enjoy, being invaded changes people (more tolerant I hope) but building a house for a neighbor in need is quite different from attaching it to your house and breaking down the walls that separate them.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Putin places head of the FSB's foreign intelligence under house arrest
> 
> 
> Also arrested is Anatoly Bolyukh, Beseda's deputy, according to respected author Andrey Soldatov, who said Putin is 'truly unhappy' with the agency - which he ran before becoming president.
> ...


Of course they are not the cream, idk if in english exists this word ,,nepotism” but in my language is the word for hiring people because they are your family. In all post urss countries this happens on a normal basis. It’s very hard to change this around here as you would have to kill or dismiss or wtv a whole generation. The older ones. In politics, gov, nepotism is on the highest levels, not to even mentions smaller companies. It’s crazy and it’s soooo frustrating when you see so many people that are a lot under your preparation educational and professional speaking and they have a job that you could do much better but hey it’s x’s daughter/nephew/mother in law/ etc


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 12, 2022)

Sativied said:


> That’s exactly what it was supposed to be, an economic collective. It became a lot more. That analogy with the consequences of becoming a state in the US isn’t as ridiculous as it may seem, those examples is what EU membership entails and then some. That EU drivers license is in addition to EU ID / passport and effectively open borders. In many ways, Ukraine joining EU would mean we merge with them too.
> 
> As for the question whether they pissed in our cheerios, we don’t want Turkey and other candidates either. That question implies we have some sort of obligation we refuse to fullfill. As if expanding the EU further is natural and joining is a right. As if we need a reason to deny Ukraine. As if emotions fuel _our_ decision. The very opposite is true, unlike some people calling for Ukraine to join EU, our position is purely rational.
> 
> ...


i get it, and i had a few thoughts in the same direction...while i hadn't sought out information about the social climate in Ukraine, i had heard a few things, and i understand some hesitancy about inviting them aboard, but my attitude was exactly, if they can invite croatia, then why not Ukrain?
when you build a monster, you can't disassociate yourself when it goes on a rampage...
why can't you hold a vote about being able to expel deplorable members? if it's a "democratic" organization, that means the members get to decide it's fate, doesn't it? require a 51% majority, if a country goes to hell, they get at least temporarily suspended for X amount of time, if the issues aren't corrected in that time, expulsion becomes permanent...there is no stone tablet handed to the EU by GOD saying that you can't amend the rules if the majority wishes it...that's kind of what being in a democratic system means.
but there have been more than a few EU scandals over the years, the Santer commission, battiglione almost getting placed as security commissioner, practically no one has ever seen the Galvin report, the Strasser corruption case, ongoing EU budget fraud (Croation farmers getting subsidies for growing sugar cane?...??) recently there was investment fraud in NL and spain, Danske bank and Nordia bank were involved in money laundering in the 20-teens, widespread bank fraud in portugal in 2014-15, that led to many banks closing and millions of investors losing billions of dollars. the cum-ex dividend stripping scandal in Germany, and many other countries....
in short, i understand your concerns, but there seems to be at least some hypocrisy in your attitude and vehemence... 
and i'm not trying to be confrontational, just honest...the eu is already a black pot, why not a black kettle?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)

*Russian Offensive Campaign Assessment March 11, 2022*

Russian ground forces attempting to encircle and take Kyiv began another pause to resupply and refit combat units on March 11 after failed attacks March 8-10. Russian forces also appear to be largely stalemated around Kharkiv. Russian advances from Crimea toward Mykolayiv and Zaporizhya and in the east around Donetsk and Luhansk made no progress in the last 24 hours, and Russian forces in the south face growing morale and supply issues. The Ukrainian General Staff asserted Russia has so far failed to take its territorial objectives for the war and will likely increasingly turn to strikes on civilian targets and psychological operations to undermine civilian support for the Ukrainian government.

Uncoordinated and sporadic Russian offensive operations against major Ukrainian cities support the Ukrainian General Staff’s assessment that Russian forces face growing morale and supply issues and have lost the initiative. The Ukrainian General Staff stated on March 11 that Ukrainian forces are “actively defending and conducting successful counterattacks in all directions,” but did not state where reported counterattacks are occurring.

Source: https://www.understandingwar.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)

Sativied said:


> That’s exactly what it was supposed to be, an economic collective. It became a lot more.


Mission creep causing issues. When Merkel let a million refugees in from the middle east, she let them into the EU too, ditto for Ukrainians, if any member wants to make them instant citizens. Borders are an issue too, as in boundaries and controlling migration into a states with social welfare systems. This rapidly leads to political trouble as smaller native cultures are perceived as being taken over and overwhelmed by "others".


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 12, 2022)

https://www.reuters.com/world/kremlin-says-meta-would-have-cease-work-russia-if-reuters-report-is-true-2022-03-11/

russia says meta is advocating violence against russian citizens? the policy clearly states that the ban is only lifted in relation to the russian army in Ukraine, and it's leaders, who may be in russia, NOT against everyday russian citizens. they have been maintaining that standard, and are not allowing any posts in the nature of "kill all russians"...only posts in the vein of "death to the invaders" are allowed.
if this is upsetting putin so much, maybe he should get the fuck out of the sovereign nation he is attempting to rape and subjugate...


----------



## Sativied (Mar 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why can't you hold a vote about being able to expel deplorable members? if it's a "democratic" organization, that means the members get to decide it's fate, doesn't it? require a 51% majority, if a country goes to hell, they get at least temporarily suspended for X amount of time, if the issues aren't corrected in that time, expulsion becomes permanent...


Because there are simply no laws/mechanisms on paper that facilitate such a vote. Even if there were, major issues like that, including introducing such mechanisms, require a decision by unanimity, so they can simply veto. The most we can do is ask them to trigger article 50 (what UK did), as in leave themselves. Democracy doesn't always mean decisions are made by 51%+ majority. As for hypocrisy, I mentioned west eu isn't perfect, not by any means. That's not a good reason to expand with members that are even worse, on the contrary.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)

I saw on a news report about nervous people buying guns in western Ukrainian cities and found if odd with the amount of former soviet small arms flowing into the place. Then I realized that this is a sign of organization, all those arms are being shipped directly to where the Russians are, or where they figured they would be and on their line of advance, or in occupied areas. I doubt arms will be distributed on a large scale in western Ukraine and I figure they might be cutting back on the number of guns in the country, but not other weapons systems and military gear! I'm taking about distributing AK47s and RPGs to the general population and irregulars, you would want to limit that as much as you can. One day you will need to collect them and put them in local armories for organized reservists. They don't want them in the hands of criminals or on the European black market. This IMHO is a sign they are already doing post war planning.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 12, 2022)

i know this couldn't be done at the moment without it being a bad idea, but...can a non NATO member nation invite and host NATO emplacements and bases? we have military installments and bases over a large part of the world that we have no real binding agreements with, no paper beyond treaties...can NATO not do the same? place a few training bases, say one in Sarny, one in Chernihiv, one in Kharkiv? build a nice NATO airfield just north of Dnipro? maybe an artillery training base in Lubny?
just an idea...maybe a bad one, i don't know (literally...can this be done? what prevents it?)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i know this couldn't be done at the moment without it being a bad idea, but...can a non NATO member nation invite and host NATO emplacements and bases? we have military installments and bases over a large part of the world that we have no real binding agreements with, no paper beyond treaties...can NATO not do the same? place a few training bases, say one in Sarny, one in Chernihiv, one in Kharkiv? build a nice NATO airfield just north of Dnipro? maybe an artillery training base in Lubny?
> just an idea...maybe a bad one, i don't know (literally...can this be done? what prevents it?)


One implication of this war is if the Ukrainians can beat back the Russians they will be armed to the teeth, better than most NATO nations and will not fear Vlad, they will be eager to fuck him! They won't be a NATO nation and are not constrained by the "rules", not after this. They could even have bilateral agreements with America and America can sell them arms like anybody else. If they whip Vlad's ass, the CIA will be be most generous I can assure you and if it hasn't already fallen, Belarus will be the next domino to fall, another fire for Vlad to put out and explain to his people, while draining his treasury even faster. Georgia is gonna be much bolder now and antitank weapons and stingers will be pouring into that place too, we have NATO people training them there now and have been for awhile. 

Negating much of Russia's combat power (tanks and tactical air) with modern weapons has changed things and created an equalizer of sorts. They can hold them, until we resupply them from prepositioned stocks and offer logistical support, quickly multiplying their combat power, if they are organized for it and have the population behind them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 12, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Because there are simply no laws/mechanisms on paper that facilitate such a vote. Even if there were, major issues like that, including introducing such mechanisms, require a decision by unanimity, so they can simply veto. The most we can do is ask them to trigger article 50 (what UK did), as in leave themselves. Democracy doesn't always mean decisions are made by 51%+ majority. As for hypocrisy, I mentioned west eu isn't perfect, not by any means. That's not a good reason to expand with members that are even worse, on the contrary.


i know there are probably issues i am not aware of, but that seems like it was very bad planning on the EU's part...in the very beginning, it was only Belgium, France, Italy, Luxembourg, the Netherlands, and West Germany, in 1957...countries trickled in over the next 50 years, until ten joined at once in 2004...did it never occur to any member nations that with 28 members, someone was going to do things that the rest found unacceptable at some point? that some of the nations had been at war with each other in the recent past? that it might happen again? 
i don't know exactly what you call a voting system that requires unanimity, but it isn't liberal democracy..."unattainable clusterfuck" comes to mind.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 12, 2022)

https://apnews.com/article/russia-ukraine-kyiv-europe-chechnya-b1ce8f7db6408fc78e9204385b6dc754

nice to see the russians are unbiased equal opportunity murderers...

A senior Russian diplomat warned that Moscow could target foreign shipments of military equipment to Ukraine. Speaking Saturday, Deputy Foreign Minister Sergei Ryabkov said Moscow has warned the United States “that pumping weapons from a number of countries it orchestrates isn’t just a dangerous move, it’s an action that makes those convoys legitimate targets.” 

Bring it on Sergei...target one convoy before it crosses Ukrain's borders....i fucking dare you.
i'm about tired of russia, and i'm about tired of wondering "what will china do?".... appeasement is just another way of saying "ass kissing", which gets old fast as fuck...it's time to shut putin the fuck down, permanently, and any of his cronies that tries to take up the mantle can get hung right beside putin


----------



## Sativied (Mar 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i know there are probably issues i am not aware of, but that seems like it was very bad planning on the EU's part...in the very beginning, it was only Belgium, France, Italy, Luxembourg, the Netherlands, and West Germany, in 1957...countries trickled in over the next 50 years, until ten joined at once in 2004...did it never occur to any member nations that with 28 members, someone was going to do things that the rest found unacceptable at some point? that some of the nations had been at war with each other in the recent past? that it might happen again?
> i don't know exactly what you call a voting system that requires unanimity, but it isn't liberal democracy..."unattainable clusterfuck" comes to mind.


Like I said, it’s grown out to be an undemocratic monster and was never designed to be this large. And no, the EU is not a liberal democracy, it’s not a nation. We do however demand new members are, on paper anyway. They have some democratic processes and the EU parliament is a representative democracy sort of thing, but yeah now you’re getting it.


----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One implication of this war is if the Ukrainians can beat back the Russians they will be armed to the teeth, better than most NATO nations . . . . . .


Arms get used up in war. If Ukraine manages to remove poot-poot from their country they will still be broken and broke. NATO will have all their arms.


----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2022)

Just a thought someone else had that I saw somewhere. It might be best for the rest of the world if poot-poot takes a year or longer to take Ukraine. And then eight or ten more as an occupying force. The longer he is there, the more damage is being done to his regime.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 12, 2022)

injinji said:


> Arms get used up in war. If Ukraine manages to remove poot-poot from their country they will still be broken and broke. NATO will have all their arms.


i tried to look up anything about what NATO will do about all the weapons they're giving Ukraine after the conflict, assuming that Ukrain wins...i couldn't find an answer one way or the other.
they would seem to be a gift to me, and it's quite rude to demand the return of a gift, but Ukraine could have made an agreement i'm not aware of to return unused ordinance after the conflict...either way, i see a lot of stuff going unaccounted for, and a lot of leftovers possibly getting into the hands of people who definitely shouldn't have it. there should at the very least be elevated observation of Ukraine after the war is over....if there is a Ukraine to observe after the war is over.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 12, 2022)

injinji said:


> Just a thought someone else had that I saw somewhere. It might be best for the rest of the world if poot-poot takes a year or longer to take Ukraine. And then eight or ten more as an occupying force. The longer he is there, the more damage is being done to his regime.


i have high hopes he won't survive the year, and equally high hopes that russia as we know it now won't survive much longer...
probably pipe dreams, but stranger things have happened


----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i tried to look up anything about what NATO will do about all the weapons they're giving Ukraine after the conflict, assuming that Ukrain wins...i couldn't find an answer one way or the other.
> they would seem to be a gift to me, and it's quite rude to demand the return of a gift, but Ukraine could have made an agreement i'm not aware of to return unused ordinance after the conflict...either way, i see a lot of stuff going unaccounted for, and a lot of leftovers possibly getting into the hands of people who definitely shouldn't have it. there should at the very least be elevated observation of Ukraine after the war is over....if there is a Ukraine to observe after the war is over.


There is talk about a lend/lease program like we had with the USSR during WWII. It's really just a wink and a nod, but we would be lending them weapons, not giving them weapons.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)

injinji said:


> Arms get used up in war. If Ukraine manages to remove poot-poot from their country they will still be broken and broke. NATO will have all their arms.


Ukraine will be a strategic country and very important to America and the EU, America alone will want to keep it strong militarily. This is cold war 2 and a lot of cash get's dumped on places like Ukraine, they will have post war EU aid and favorable trade relations, seized Russian money (all of it) and America will dump a ton of cash on them to make Vlad look bad while people in Russia live like shit. Vlad will be flat broke in 30 to 50 days and cannot sustain this war effort. They have a big reserve force, but I don't think most of it is war worthy and he will be broke before he can mobilize it to any degree. If they managed to get there they would be slaughtered like sheep or surrender starving en mass.


----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2022)

I fought the NLAW, but the NLAW won!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 12, 2022)

ANC said:


> I fought the NLAW, but the NLAW won!


they have to think a little more tactically. they should have mined the field the tanks ran into to get off of the road, then they could have taken out at least three of them and many more of the men...there was really no where else for the tanks to go, it would have been a good investment of their time. the whole hillside they had to run down to get off of the road would have been a prime spot, a couple of heavy mines with a few anti personnel mines mixed in would have done a lot more damage...gotta think about this shit when you have limited resources, make each strike count for as much as you can


----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2022)

I think it was kinda opportunistic... like too good a chance to not take, I don't even think they thought they would get that many.
They will get better though.
You don't even need an NLAW to go through the lighter armour.
I've seen quite a few armor-piercing rounds made for the garden variety shotgun.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)

I think everybody knows the legend of the mighty red army from WW2 and the cold war, in WW2 the troops were motivated like Ukrainians are now! However nothing was surplus in the soviet union, worn out equipment was passed down to reserve units and never ended up getting refurbished. Corruption in Russia didn't start with Yeltsin, it was already there, freedom along with social chaos and economic collapse made it worse and endemic. Vlad just continued this tend over 20 years and it was worse a few years ago than it is now, less military gear is being sold on ebay by corrupt colonels. Embezzlement and pilfering is probably worse in the reserve forces with stuff not maintained and old men on the rolls of combat and support units (I saw some in the back of a truck) to supplement their pensions.

We are seeing the results of this corruption on preparedness, fighting effectiveness and moral, they are not even considered a professional army worthy of respect in many military circles now. They cannot operate like a modern military and have failed at every level on the most basic military things. The public knows every move they make or will make FFS, imagine what the intelligence people know. Now imagine how much this multiplies the Ukrainian combat power when you know exactly where the enemy will strike, when and exactly how many soldiers there are. The Russians will be running into a series of ambushes, every time they move forward and their flanks and rear logistics will be attacked relentlessly by soldiers waiting hidden until the combat spear passed by or who were infiltrated in with the help of locals. Also the Russians use ridged tactical doctrine that is not very flexible, while the Ukrainians use NATO tactical doctrine, much more flexible and depends much more on individual initiative of the troops, perfectly suited to the Ukrainians who have motivated troops. The numbers of those troops are growing weekly, as new classes graduate from accelerated training, mostly weapons and tactics training, they don't need 90 days of basic.


----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2022)

I think it was the first Call of Duty, the first time you play the Russians you start as a conscript that only got a few bullets but no gun, a gun had to be gotten off the corpse if you wanted one.

They just need to keep hitting the lead vehicle, and that army goes nowhere.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 12, 2022)

ANC said:


> I think it was kinda opportunistic... like too good a chance to not take, I don't even think they thought they would get that many.
> They will get better though.


i'm sure they will, and i'll admit it's a lot easier to see things from my office chair...but i have spent a long, long time thinking about shit like that, looking at videos of real engagements, trying to perfect the placement of weapons and troops...i find myself sometimes planning out attacks in my head on local objectives, then trying to invent counters to my own invasion plans...it entertains me a lot more than collecting stamps.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they have to think a little more tactically. they should have mined the field the tanks ran into to get off of the road, then they could have taken out at least three of them and many more of the men...there was really no where else for the tanks to go, it would have been a good investment of their time. the whole hillside they had to run down to get off of the road would have been a prime spot, a couple of heavy mines with a few anti personnel mines mixed in would have done a lot more damage...gotta think about this shit when you have limited resources, make each strike count for as much as you can


Buying time, objective accomplished, attack stopped and they ran off with their tails between their legs. The main thing is to build combat power and forces for and overwhelming attack to quickly take them out at a strategic location. Every day they grow stronger and the Russians grow weaker, they only hold 10% of the country and the other 90% is preparing, training, organizing units and getting logistics. They have a bigger plan afoot than just holding on and will be on the offensive in a big smart way soon. They are advised by top retired and current NATO generals, really smart guys, Rommel's to a man  who have unbelievably good intelligence about the enemy and the condition of this army, what do you think will happen in a few weeks at most?


----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm sure they will, and i'll admit it's a lot easier to see things from my office chair...but i have spent a long, long time thinking about shit like that, looking at videos of real engagements, trying to perfect the placement of weapons and troops...i find myself sometimes planning out attacks in my head on local objectives, then trying to invent counters to my own invasion plans...it entertains me a lot more than collecting stamps.


Planning is one thing, but you need to be wired and have some conditioning to stay cool when the big guns start firing in defense. 
You got to act like you are already dead if you want to live.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Buying time, objective accomplished, attack stopped and they ran off with their tails between their legs. The main thing is to build combat power and forces for and overwhelming attack to quickly take them out at a strategic location. Every day they grow stronger and the Russians grow weaker, they only hold 10% of the country and the other 90% is preparing, training, organizing units and getting logistics. They have a bigger plan afoot than just holding on and will be on the offensive in a big smart way soon. They are advised by top retired and current NATO generals, really smart guys, Rommel's to a man  who have unbelievably good intelligence about the enemy and the condition of this army, what do you think will happen in a few weeks at most?


they took out one tank...then the others spread out and returned fire, and the video cut away. i didn't see any of them running out of the area.
from that video, i don't know if the Ukraines survived, or if they got killed by return fire. i don't know if the column was broken, or just momentarily disrupted. there were a lot more russian vehicles coming close behind those...a lot more...
they're going to have to do better than trading one for one, they don't have the man power to play that game against the russians.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)

Ya know, America could beam free programing and western Russian language news stations over Russian satellite TV dishes, there are millions in Russia and they can make so the don't need a key or anything or a subscription, just point any standard satellite TV dish at the sky and it will come in on the receiver. Russia isn't as air tight as it used to be, there are a million ways of getting news in including old fashioned radio. You don't need a majority of the population, just a fanatical minority will do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they took out one tank...then the others spread out and returned fire, and the video cut away. i didn't see any of them running out of the area.
> from that video, i don't know if the Ukraines survived, or if they got killed by return fire. i don't know if the column was broken, or just momentarily disrupted. there were a lot more russian vehicles coming close behind those...a lot more...
> they're going to have to do better than trading one for one, they don't have the man power to play that game against the russians.


They will soon have much more combat power than the Russians as they field new NATO or consultant trained units and have a lot more anti tank weapons. I saw a longer version of that video, it was an anti tank weapon attack and I only saw a couple of NLAWs used, I believe that column was retreating. Much of the news is hype, but if you listen to the pros and look at the situation the Russians are in with 100% of forces in country, it becomes clear they are fucked. They will seek to trap as many deep inside Ukraine as they can with future operations. I'd blow that bridge on the Belarus Ukraine border that feeds the whole offensive on the west side of Kyiv. At the same time I'd make them think there was a revolution going on in Belarus and they were cut off while attacking their rear and everywhere else with overwhelming force, or trapping them in a pocket(s) and negotiating surrender terms. Once that is taken care of, like Napoleon, leave local militia and concentrate force the same way in another place.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)

If you look at northern Ukraine, just south of Chernobyl on the main highway, there is a vital bridge across the Pripyat river, that if blown, would cut off the entire Russian army west of the Dnieper river from resupply or support. I figure eventually we should hear more about this, they need to destroy it, or maybe not and might want to keep it for an offensive drive, in that case they will need to hold it and prevent the Russians from blowing it.










Bridge Appears In Chernobyl Exclusion Zone That Could Give Russia Unique Access To Ukraine


The construction of a pontoon bridge across the Pripyat River comes as concerns persist that Russia may be about to attack Ukraine.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)

There was a lot of fighting near and in Irpin about 5 miles north of the main highway west into Kyiv. It looks like that highway into Kyiv is still open and will remain so IMHO, there are are also several rail lines open into Kyiv.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)

Here is an image of just north of Irpin along a natural defensive line of a stream and marsh, open ground. It is a very built up area on the approaches to this area, urban warfare country and a bridge over the stream that can or has been blown. The Ukrainians have been getting lot's of arms since this began and are furiously training new combat troops. This illustrates the difficulty the Russians will have and how hopeless their task with the available forces.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)

Vlad might be pissed and motivated, but he lacks the money and military power and needs to preserve some. It will be weeks before he can act on a large scale and I doubt he can.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/ukraine-russia-putin-1.6382269



*As the Russian army struggles in Ukraine, the West braces for what Putin might do next*

The war has not gone according to the Kremlin's plan. There could be escalation ahead.



An explosion is seen in an apartment building after a Russian army tank fires in Mariupol, Ukraine, Friday, March 11, 2022. (Evgeniy Maloletka/Associated Press)

...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)

The Russian Military’s Debacle in Ukraine


A series of strategic missteps has hampered Putin’s campaign. Will desperation make up for a lack of preparation?




www.newyorker.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/photography/interactive/2022/ukraine-irpin-russia-kyiv/






There is heavy fighting in Bucha, just look how urban it is and how easily the Russians advancing down the main highway can be cut off, they are coming to a major obstacle before they get to Irpin, a blown bridge and an open marsh with houses on the other side, open ground and a natural defense line.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)

Here is the strategic situation for Vlad in eastern Europe and Vlad's problem. Have a look at the map and the distances, notice the Russian enclave of Kaliningrad on the Baltic between Lithuania and Poland, it's about 50 miles from Belarus and isolated in the west. It is only 50 miles from north to south and TV can travel at least 100 km, with a good antenna, more if they want it to go in in a certain direction, radio reaches further. Both Kaliningrad and Belarus are or can get TV and radio broadcasts from the west and those broadcasts will be in Russian if they are not now. I imagine there would be support for TV people kicked off the air in Russia and who make their way west. The owners of the stations would be able to keep their foreign money if they did.

What do the people of Kaliningrad want now or in a few months, what would the polls say? What would a UN supervised referendum result in? An independent city state, join with a neighbor? Or stay with Russia and in the poor house? Wonder why there is more trouble in Russian speaking Belarus? Part of the answer might be western media coming over the borders and geography, they have much more information from the west and now from the south with Ukraine. If they think they have it bad now, just wait, Vlad will have to dig out the old cold war jammers, but they don't work on the digital TV frequencies that can be used! So Vlad has a big problem with information in these places, a potential UN referendum in one and a revolution in the other, as the dominos fall.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)

*Ukraine’s teenage students prepare to fight the Russian army - BBC News*





As Russian forces approach Ukraine’s capital Kyiv, thousands of people are enlisting to defend the city.

These guys were in Brovary north east of Kyiv across the river, about 5 miles from eastern Kyiv and about 7 miles from the river.


----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2022)

Edward Theach sails again?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 12, 2022)

Iran launched a missile attack a few hours ago,guess they feel neglected.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 12, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Iran launched a missile attack a few hours ago,guess they feel neglected.


yeah, apparently they're pissed the Israelis killed a couple of their "revolutionary guard" terrorist trainers in syria...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)

A good site and I think the pay wall is down for this.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








What Happened on Day 17 of Russia’s Invasion of Ukraine


Street battles erupted in a Kyiv suburb, in some of the closest fighting to the capital. Russia warned that arms shipments were “legitimate targets.”




www.nytimes.com


----------



## printer (Mar 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, apparently they're pissed the Israelis killed a couple of their "revolutionary guard" terrorist trainers in syria...


Says they hit the US consulate building but it was unoccupied. Just sending a message they can hit if they want to.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)

Maps: Tracking the Russian Invasion of Ukraine


Ukraine captured more territory in the last week than Russia did in the last five months.



www.nytimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)

Vlad must have been squeezing Lukashenko's balls until his eyeballs popped out, to try and get Belarus to attack Ukraine. But I think Lukashenko will have trouble pulling it off at home, too much western and Ukrainian media, his army knows the truth, all the colonels do and might revolt if they are ordered into Ukraine and the population wouldn't like it either, this is not Russia, they have much more exposure to the west and to western media. We will see.









Lukashenko Warns of 'Mercenaries,' 'Biological Weapons,' Chernobyl Attack


"There are foreign mercenaries moving along the Belarusian border towards the Chernobyl power station," Lukashenko claimed.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 12, 2022)

New Ukrainian postage stamp:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)

Past performance is the best predictor of future behavior, works for Vlad too, some habits are hard to break. Vlad's KGB instructor was right, Vlad has a bad sense of risk. Well we've got his number now and in this week of critical fighting I figure Zelenskiy will have him by the balls. I'm certain there will be some big surprises for the Russians when the Ukrainians counter attack after Vlad's orcs get's worn down and far from their supply bases, they are still trading distance for time. They are stretching out Vlad's logistical support through territory that must have been well seeded with weapons on their line of advance, people told to hide and await orders behind the Russian lines. The next week will see fierce fighting and gains by the Russians and after that a counter attack by the Ukrainians with a big focus on the Russian logistics and supply lines. There are a lot of antitank weapons, NLAWS, Javelins and others too and I figure we will see them used in earnest. Right now the Russians should be running into a constant series of ambushes and blown bridges. If it gets bad for the Ukrainians the IDEs will proliferate where the Russians are advancing too.

Every day the Ukrainians grow stronger and with NATO help could field a 5 million man fit young army, well equipped and trained good enough to get the job done. If they are given enough time before becoming over run by the Russians they can make this happen. They were almost on par in regular troops with the Russian forces who invaded and they are all inside the country now. So what happens when the Ukrainians can field an additional 200K men in addition to those they have now? It will be weeks before Vlad can maneuver in the countryside, the ground won't dry out before the end of April probably and he will be bottle necked on the roads and attacked from every urban area they pass through. After the fighting force passes through an urban area, they will need to leave troops behind almost every mile of the way to Kyiv to secure his supply lines. The Ukrainians have been getting massive arms shipments flowing to the fighting areas or training bases for weeks and must have partisans waiting in hiding in these places on the Russian line of advance.

Vlad just picked on a little kid in good shape who happens to study martial arts and who suddenly just punched him in the face, broke his nose and knocked his two front teeth out. He's reeling on his back foot as his eyes water, the guys in his gang and the whole school are watching in the playground, as Vlad who is much bigger, circles throwing punches, in frustrated rage he sucker punches some little girls and kicks some younger kids standing looking, as blood runs down is face and he sees red, while being tormented and and stunned by the rain of blows and kicks. However the kid has a lead pipe hidden in his pants and he's waiting for Vlad to tire himself out, give him and opening and he'll clobber him between the eyes with the pipe and kick him in the nuts at the same time.

*"You Must Hit First." Inside Putin's Past Writings*


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 12, 2022)

A new music genre is born these days in 2022, war music, the world will become a war musical


----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2022)

*Russia could target foreign weapons: *Russia has threatened to fire on weapons shipments to Ukraine, saying convoys with foreign weapons could be considered "legitimate targets." The warning, issued by Russian Deputy Foreign Minister Sergei Ryabkov, raises the risk of direct confrontation between Moscow and a NATO country.








March 13, 2022 Russia-Ukraine news


Russian forces inch toward the Ukrainian capital, with intensified fighting to the northeast and east of the city.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2022)

The thought police in russia are arresting people for the smallest of things. I saw video of a woman holding up a blank piece of paper arrested, in another video a woman holding a single yellow flower was arrested. They are arresting people for just filming a protester. I can see why the russian people love the mad midget.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2022)

MotherJones has obtained Russian government memos sent to pro-Putin media outlets telling them "it is essential" they feature Tucker Carlson in their coverage of the Ukraine war "as much as possible."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

I see they hit a training base in western Ukraine near Lyiv with 30 rockets, probably fired from western Belarus. They killed 35 people at the base, but I'll bet it's not the only training base, training regular soldiers by the tens of thousands from fit volunteers. Patriot or some other missile defense system might go in if this keeps up. Missiles or ok, AA, anti tank and anti ship, and so are drones that can target shit for missiles, unlike their missiles which are mostly ballistic, ours are all precision guided and can hit what they are aimed at from many miles away. The Russians can hit an area like a base, we can hit buildings and vehicles.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russia fires 30 missiles at western Ukraine base*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 13, 2022)

Somebody better stay away from open windows. 

See surprising moment commentator on Russian state TV criticizes Putin's invasion








Commentator on Russian state TV criticizes Putin's invasion | CNN Business


Karen Shakhnazarov, a Russian filmmaker, criticized Russia's invasion into Ukraine on the state-owned channel Russia 1.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2022)

The mad midget is now dropping phosphorus bombs on civilians.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

We are seeing the human tragedy unfold and the heroism of a brave and determined people who are well lead, trying to preserve their liberal democracy and defend their nation from a brutal dictator. The struggle is in the balance and will be for a week as the Russians attempt to encircle Kyiv and divide the country east and west along the Dnieper river that runs from north to south.

We hear a lot about what the Russians are doing and very little of what the Ukrainians are doing and what we are doing to help, as it should be. One of the things NATO is good at is multilingual training and it has a great deal of experience training armies and they are good at it, it's one of the main things they do. I can't believe they aren't helping the Ukrainians to train and equip a large one, both in Europe and Ukraine. Everything from ground pounders, missile system operators, to fighter pilots are being trained on accelerated courses. They don't need 90 days of basic, training can range from 3 days for irregular forces, to 3 weeks for soldiers and longer for special forces. The Ukrainians can draw from 5 million fit men and NATO can arm a lot of them with soviet weapons at least. So new troops suddenly appearing on the battle field and counter attacking the Russians is a distinct possibility IMHO. Once they wear them down and stretch out their supply lines they will strike where they are vulnerable, they are making many mistakes and they will be taken advantage of.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 13, 2022)

#NAVALNY2024#

Just leave the Polish fighter jets at the border; keys under the visor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

Putin is like Hitler, if Hitler suddenly found out he had Mussolini's army when he invaded Poland.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad must have been squeezing Lukashenko's balls until his eyeballs popped out, to try and get Belarus to attack Ukraine. But I think Lukashenko will have trouble pulling it off at home, too much western and Ukrainian media, his army knows the truth, all the colonels do and might revolt if they are ordered into Ukraine and the population wouldn't like it either, this is not Russia, they have much more exposure to the west and to western media. We will see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lukashenko says "we did not launch this war, we have a clean conscience"....  that would imply that they have a conscience to be clean...i still don't understand the logic of telling very stupid, transparent lies when everyone in the entire world knows you're lying...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 13, 2022)

ANC said:


> *Russia could target foreign weapons: *Russia has threatened to fire on weapons shipments to Ukraine, saying convoys with foreign weapons could be considered "legitimate targets." The warning, issued by Russian Deputy Foreign Minister Sergei Ryabkov, raises the risk of direct confrontation between Moscow and a NATO country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good, i'm ready for a little nuclear winter, if it ends putin once and for all


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Lukashenko says "we did not launch this war, we have a clean conscience"....  that would imply that they have a conscience to be clean...i still don't understand the logic of telling very stupid, transparent lies when everyone in the entire world knows you're lying...


Well Trump did it...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2022)

One of the mad midgets paid trolls.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502960938147729413


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Lukashenko says "we did not launch this war, we have a clean conscience"....  that would imply that they have a conscience to be clean...i still don't understand the logic of telling very stupid, transparent lies when everyone in the entire world knows you're lying...


The Russians are basing and attacking through there, no Belarus forces are involved, yet. He does not have that big of an army and how reliable is the reserve? Most of the people in the Belarus army chain of command get western TV and radio, will want to know what is really happening in Ukraine and have been following events closely. They know NATO is helping and the manpower reserves the Ukrainians have and that already the war is going disastrously for the Russians and it will be much worse in a week or two. It will be interesting to see what happens, we could see civil war, Vlad is weak and is probably feeding in occupying forces for replacements lost in Ukraine.

Armed Forces of the Republic of Belarus*Active personnel**62,000*Reserve personnel344,750Deployed personnel4,560 (Around the borders)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

*“Infantry wins battles, logistics wins wars.” So said Army General John J. Pershing, commander of the American Expeditionary Forces on the Western Front during WWI.*

Russian logistics suck and the further they are from Russia the worse it is, they have a chronic shortage of military trucks. These will be all over the highly urban areas of Ukraine with it's many backroads and main highways and will be a big target of irregular forces. Already the Russians are stealing the trucks of Ukrainian farmers to use because of their shortage and are starting to pillage the land they occupy for fuel and supplies.

In modern war no supplies mean disaster and being quickly cut off as ammo runs dry. Artillery units pounding cities will panic if they are cut off, they were told what would happen to artillery units, no prisoners.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> One of the mad midgets paid trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502960938147729413


I'm so glad Hillary nuked her political career outing her as the Russian puppet she is.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Putin is like Hitler, if Hitler suddenly found out he had Mussolini's army when he invaded Poland.


I don't understand this piece of WW2 history did Mussolini have small Army? seems the oligarchs spent all budget money when Putin wasn't looking.

20 year old rations?

I don't understand Poland; Putin is right on their doorstep.

Heard this morning from Ukraine 'we need all the countries..90 countries..US and NATO' on creating 'no fly zone'.

Ummm, US is a part of NATO..it's not US and NATO.

That little fucker is just waiting.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Lukashenko says "we did not launch this war, we have a clean conscience"....  that would imply that they have a conscience to be clean...i still don't understand the logic of telling very stupid, transparent lies when everyone in the entire world knows you're lying...


You mean like 45?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I don't understand this piece of WW2 history did Mussolini have small Army? seems the oligarchs spent all budget money when Putin wasn't looking.
> 
> 20 year old rations?
> 
> ...


Mussolini had an incompetent army with very poor moral and lost almost every time, most soldiers hated the war. Mussolini did not have the kind of control of Italy, that Hitler had over Germany and he needed a fanatical SS to do that when things went south. Vlad does not have Stalin's level of control of Russia and never will, though he is trying! Soon the great depression will look like a picnic in Russia, millions of young people will move back to their grand parents dilapidated farms. The dying rural villages of Russia will spring back to life as a generation robbed of it's dreams goes back to the land and peasanthood in an effort to survive through subsistence farming and barter. I don't imagine they are happy and young people in particular will have trouble adapting to a new reality as their technology slowly dies around them and their iphones become bricks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

*Another Russian Mi-24 Combat Helicopter Shot Down by Ukraine Armed Forces*


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Russians are basing and attacking through there, no Belarus forces are involved, yet. He does not have that big of an army and how reliable is the reserve? Most of the people in the Belarus army chain of command get western TV and radio, will want to know what is really happening in Ukraine and have been following events closely. They know NATO is helping and the manpower reserves the Ukrainians have and that already the war is going disastrously for the Russians and it will be much worse in a week or two. It will be interesting to see what happens, we could see civil war, Vlad is weak and is probably feeding in occupying forces for replacements lost in Ukraine.
> 
> Armed Forces of the Republic of Belarus*Active personnel**62,000*Reserve personnel344,750Deployed personnel4,560 (Around the borders)



Russian Generals were not looped in and it was reported here he executed 8..i think it was your post.

Edit: Not executed; lost their General job.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

Drones saving civilians by destroying Russian rocket artillery, is gonna mean more drones for Ukraine.

Trucks carrying missile reloads are a target too, so are artillery gun emplacements and ammo supplies.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bayraktar Drone in Action Destroying Russian Multiple Rocket Launcher*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Russian Generals were not looped in and it was reported here he executed 8..i think it was your post.


Fired them, not the same thing.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mussolini had an incompetent army with very poor moral and lost almost every time, most soldiers hated the war. Mussolini did not have the kind of control of Italy, that Hitler had over Germany and he needed a fanatical SS to do that when things went south. Vlad does not have Stalin's level of control of Russia and never will, though he is trying! Soon the great depression will look like a picnic in Russia, millions of young people will move back to their grand parents dilapidated farms. The dying rural villages of Russia will spring back to life as a generation robbed of it's dreams goes back to the land and peasanthood in an effort to survive through subsistence farming and barter. I don't imagine they are happy and young people in particular will have trouble adapting to a new reality as their technology slowly dies around them and their iphones become bricks.


I saw reporting this morning they're already taking to the streets..they're not allowed to protest so they sing and dance in very big groups.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fired them, not the same thing.


You mean terminated not killed..i remember asking because the word was 'sacked'..so I wasn't sure thank you for correction. My data banks have been updated


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

*American citizen killed by Russian troops in Ukraine. NATO warns about chemical weapons threat*


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fired them, not the same thing.


I dunno, Russian firings of the highly placed usually involve a small pistol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

I don't think they are coercing these Russians, just promising not to send them back to Russia. Everybody in Russia knows what Stalin did to returned war prisoners after the war, besides, after this is over they can live in Ukraine and get their families to move there later. It will be much better than living in Russia in the near future and everybody is beginning to realize that!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*It is my opinion that we have already lost this war, - Russian bomber pilot*





Russian bomber pilot Maksim Kryshtop tells he carried out 3 bombing flights despite knowing that his target was civil infrastructure. Further, he urges Russian serviceman to cease hostilities. “It is my opinion that we have already lost this war,” - Kryshtop says.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I dunno, Russian firings of the highly placed usually involve a small pistol.


Not today, too much information and these were soldiers, besides no need, humiliating them is enough. Treason is another matter though, but even in Russia these days there need to be trials. They ape a liberal democracy in form, not substance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

*Putin uses Stalinist repression: Russian soldiers who want to escape are shot – captive occupant*





One more Russian captive soldier told about execution echelons during questioning by Security Service of Ukraine. But those not prevent the riots that have already begun to arise among the Russian military. According to captive, as they move further into Ukraine, the occupying army is beginning to realize that they are far from having a peacekeeping mission. Now, having become complicit in the crimes, the occupant regrets that they didn't have the guts to act like there bellious marines who didn't get off the ship. The occupying army is demoralized and depressed. So the victory of Ukraine is not far off!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

This guy got the shit beat out of himself and is lucky to be alive, he's a Russian fighter of the Wagner private military company. Well he sure earned his pay!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*"Everything our commanders told us about Ukraine is false", says captured PMC Wagner fighter*






Security Service of Ukraine сaptured a Russian fighter of the Wagner private military company.
In an interview he flaunts his combat experience, successful operations in Syria and Donbass in 2014-2015.
The occupier says, he believed the fairy tale about Nazi occupied Ukraine. He was told that the civilian population would greet him and other Russian soldiers with a smile on their faces. But these are all lies, he says.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

*Russia's War With Ukraine Ramps Up With A Deadly Airstrike*





MSNBC National Security Analyst Clint Watts breaks down the latest movements by Russian forces following a deadly strike on a Ukrainian military base just 12 miles from Poland and Russia's continued efforts to encircle the capital city of Kyiv.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

Russian Offensive Campaign Assessment
Mar 12, 2022
Russian forces secured limited advances east of Kyiv and north from Crimea on March 12 but continue to face logistical challenges, mounting casualties, and sustained Ukrainian counterattacks. Russian forces did not conduct offensive operations northwest of Kyiv in the past 24 hours. Russian forces made limited advances around Chernihiv and toward Kyiv’s eastern outskirts after pausing for several days. Continued Ukrainian counterattacks and successful operations by Ukraine’s Territorial Defense Forces continue to threaten Russia’s long line of communication in northeastern Ukraine. Russian forces captured unspecified “eastern outskirts” of Mariupol on March 12 and continue to shell the city in a likely effort to force it to capitulate.


----------



## ANC (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

Russia's attack on Ukraine halts half of world's neon output for chips


Ukraine's two leading suppliers of neon, which produce about half the world's supply of the key ingredient for making chips, have halted their operations as Moscow has sharpened its attack on the country, threatening to raise prices and aggravate the semiconductor shortage.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## printer (Mar 13, 2022)

*Mariupol officials say nearly 2,200 people have died in 24 hours*
Officials of Mariupol, Ukraine, said that nearly 2,200 people have died within the last 24 hours due to Russian attacks on their city, CNN reported. 

"To date, 2,187 Mariupol residents have died from attacks by Russia," the Mariupol city council said on Sunday, according to CNN, noting that is a sharp increase of the nearly 1,600 figure previously announced. 

"The situation in Mariupol continues to be very difficult. The city has no electricity, water, heat, almost no mobile communication, is running out of food and water," city officials said.

Mariupol officials also said that the now Russian-controlled city has suffered 22 bombing attacks in the last 24 hours. 

City officials also accused Russian forces and separatist militia of "deliberately firing on residential neighborhoods," adding that a nearby university has been shelled by Russian forces, CNN reported. 

Russia's invasion of Ukraine has led to a series of international sanctions being leveled against Moscow. U.S. companies in a variety of sectors have also moved to end business with Russia.

Ukrainian citizens are fleeing the country amid the invasion, and many inside and outside Ukraine are seeking to communicate through services that are intended to ensure their privacy.

In a statement on Thursday, the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) said that the humanitarian situation in the Ukrainian city of Mariupol was “increasingly dire and desperate.”

“The humanitarian situation in the city of Mariupol is becoming increasingly dire and desperate. Hundreds of thousands of people have no food, water, heat, electricity, or medical care. People urgently need respite from violence and humanitarian aid,” the ICRC said. 








Mariupol officials say nearly 2,200 people have died in 24 hours


Officials of Mariupol, Ukraine, said that nearly 2,200 people have died within the last 24 hours due to Russian attacks on their city, CNN reported. “To date, 2,187 Mariupol residents ha…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

Joe won't want to be seen as *"soft on Russia"* as Putin's former lackeys whine and complain. They conveniently forgot about Trump and Ukraine and their support in letting him get away with it and they were rewarded with 1/6 and a mob of lunatics braying for their blood. Memories of their visits to Moscow and the Russian money that helped them are still fresh.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Pentagon push to send more trainers to Ukraine was scrapped in December amid White House fears of provoking Russia


Senior military officials told the Hill they wanted to train Ukrainians on unconventional warfare tactics. But the idea was stopped cold over the administration's worries about escalation.




www.politico.com


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 13, 2022)

_








Jake Sullivan and China’s Yang Jiechi to discuss Russia-Ukraine on Monday


During their Rome meeting, they plan to focus on invasion’s “regional and global security” implications.




www.politico.com




_
*Jake Sullivan and China’s Yang Jiechi to discuss Russia-Ukraine on Monday*
During their Rome meeting, they plan to focus on invasion’s “regional and global security” implications.

_The Biden administration isn’t happy that Beijing is taking Moscow’s side after the unprovoked attack on Ukraine — and it’s going to tell them that face to face.

National security adviser Jake Sullivan will meet in Rome on Monday with China’s top diplomat, Yang Jiechi, to discuss Russia’s ongoing invasion of Ukraine.

The meeting is a long-planned follow-up to President Joe Biden’s virtual meeting with Chinese President Xi Jinping in November, a source familiar with the situation told reporters Saturday.

The meeting’s agenda will include “ongoing efforts to manage the competition between our two countries and … the impact of Russia’s war against Ukraine on regional and global security,” said National Security Council spokesperson Emily Horne in a written statement. But there are clearly low hopes among the administration for any breakthrough in the Sullivan-Yang talks.

“This meeting is not about negotiating any specific issues or outcomes,” the source said. “This meeting is taking place in the context of Russia’s unjustified and brutal war against Ukraine, and as China has aligned itself with Russia to advance their own vision of the world order.”_

Much is at stake for the Chinese government's own position, both at home and abroad. Nobody is expecting an immediate change in Beijing's relationship with Moscow but this gives Xi the opportunity to show some distancing with Putin's policies. There are 1.4 Billion mouths to feed in China and China imports more than 75% of the food it consumes. To do that and to grow its influence in the world, the Chinese economy must engage in multinational trade, earning enough good currency to pay for it. In other words, expanding reliance on the ruble is not going to do the job. There is loose talk about impending famine. So, Xi needs good trade relations with the US and the western world. Biden needs good trade relations with China but has less on the line.

Unlike DIY, who I've put on ignore due to his many odious hot takes on this war, I'm not predicting anything. Just saying that China could help itself if it took on a role as peace maker. Even a perfunctory attempt would make a difference to China and the world.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

War is odious business.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2022)

A Ukrainian diplomat refers to putin as the bunker dwarf.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Drones saving civilians by destroying Russian rocket artillery, is gonna mean more drones for Ukraine.
> 
> Trucks carrying missile reloads are a target too, so are artillery gun emplacements and ammo supplies.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Bayraktar Drone in Action Destroying Russian Multiple Rocket Launcher*


That's why they don't need US jets + they can't run them anyway..the perfect war for drones and no one dies too much. да.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> That's why they don't need US jets + they can't run them anyway..the perfect war for drones and no one dies too much. да.


Planes are good too, but only over friendly territory or near it, drones are hard to detect and can do the job, as long as they are not jammed by the Russians. After this their utility becomes obvious when they are armed or when they can paint targets for missiles with lasers, or observe mortar or artillery fire. Having lot's of drones like this would be a equalizer, many American drones are satellite controlled and can't be jammed. Most of the time nobody knows who is controlling a drone, it could be linked from Poland via the internet or some other means to a transmitter/receiver in Ukraine closer to the action and operate out of there, while being controlled from Poland by NATO personnel. This has been alluded to by former military types.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

*Ruth Ben-Ghiat on Putin: "There Isn't Much Of An Off-Ramp, Because Autocrats Don't Negotiate"*






Washington Post columnist Max Boot and New York University history professor and author Ruth Ben-Ghiat discuss whether Russian President Vladimir Putin bit off more than he can chew in Ukraine, as the conflict drags on and he is increasingly backed into a corner.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

The mayor of Kyiv looks though and his brother looks positively mean! No way would the Russians want to fight into a city with these guys inside and armed to the teeth.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'We are ready to fight': Kyiv mayor says Ukraine is ready to defend the city*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

*Сaptured Russians said they allegedly went to Ukraine to guard humanitarian convoy and fight Nazis*





Two Russian invaders – a father and a son from the Moscow region were told that Nazis and fascists allegedly kill civilians in Ukraine. Their command promised not to throw them into hot spots. Instead, they were thrown into the city of Mariupol under fire. They decided to surrender because they did not want to shoot. The captives said that coming to Ukraine was their mistake. They urged not to trust the Russian media and not to fall for the propaganda of the Putin regime. The captives also advise the Russian military not to use weapons and to surrender.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> A Ukrainian diplomat refers to putin as the bunker dwarf.


Another parallel to that man.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

Here is a history guy I watch and he covers a variety of historical military topics. Makes good videos.

Know your enemy and what makes him who he is, understand and love him like his mommy.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Vladimir Putin - KGB Agent*


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 13, 2022)

So kadyrov is in ukraine just treathened zelensky on telegram a few minutes ago


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501992425706995720


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

How this turns out depends on Vlad, if he's still alive and how broke and desperate he is. Vlad has a doctorate (supposedly) in global economics, so he seems more the bureaucrat to me, so was Stalin. If he does have such an education, he must realize the economic implications for Russia and is in denial. Maybe he will dust off his copy of Marx, it's the only way he will be able to run an economy if China isolates him too and even if they don't. Vlad will need to go to a command economy for military production at least. There is no capital in Russia and no way to get any from abroad or access to funds there, they do produce a lot of gold and are still selling some oil and gas, but gas demand will decrease with warming weather. There is an existing model for what Vlad needs to do, it's called North Korea!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ex-KGB agent weighs in on 'bizarre' Putin photos*






Former KGB agent Jack Barsky discusses Russian President Vladimir Putin's potential mindset as Russia's invasion of Ukraine expands across the country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> That's why they don't need US jets + they can't run them anyway..the perfect war for drones and no one dies too much. да.


Another possibility has occurred to me drones can use a starlink internet connection, the phased array antenna is the size of a Pizza box and could even be integrated into the wings, two for redundancy. The latency is only 25ms and they could FPV with multiple cameras and sensors, and be armed too. You can control a drone or RC plane FPV now using 4G cellphone networks, but it works best down low. Controlling aircraft via starlink has been discussed in the RC groups and the engineers say no problem. It would be cheap too and drones can be controlled from anywhere.

If it had the range, the Ukrainians could even pay Vlad a visit in the Kremlin, they are usually made from tough laminated EPS foam and are naturally stealthy and since they are starlink controlled, can fly at tree top level all the way to Moscow, if they were so rash! Small RC planes crossed the Atlantic decades ago. What a group of engineers could come up quickly with some government support would surprise you! People with RC plane and drone experience would be most helpful as technicians too and a lot are bored engineers. This can be done for cheap too and quickly using off the shelf parts bought in bulk, you should see what is available from China, much less America and the EU.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

For starlink controlled drones, it would be best to buy an off the shelf model that can do what you want, leave the original control system in it for redundancy and add a couple of starlink receiver/transmitters and two phase array antennas buried in the foam wings, also for redundancy. The advantage of this is the range of the drone is limited by the fuel supply or battery capacity, not the connection to the operator, you could be on the other side of the planet sitting at a computer like a video game. It would be every bit as jamming proof as US the military drones used to strike terrorists in Iraq, being launched locally and controlled from a trailer in Florida.

Another thing about this is it allows plausible deniability, it was the Ukrainians, take it up with Musk, who will have a juicy DOD contract(s).  Why Elon might even provide the customized gear, electronics and antennas adapted for such a use.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

Looks like the digital iron curtain has gone down in Russia, good luck with that.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Technology at war: The digital iron curtain goes up - Runet vs. VPNs, and free speech vs. easy propaganda — bobsullivan.net


Image courtesy https://www.top10vpn.com There are many tech angles to the war in Ukraine. Many threats that have until now been theoretical – like creation of a “Ru-net” as an alternative to the Internet – are becoming a reality. Tech firms are making very hard decisions. Is it better to cut...




bobsullivan.net


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

Most people under 40 have dim memories of the cold war and even those under 50 mostly recall it's downfall. They should read a little history to get an idea of the kinds of things that will be done in the future if Vlad lives and remains in power. If this goes on America will gear up for cold war and the budgets of the NSA and CIA will exploded, dunno about the US military budget after this fiasco, it could even shrink! Think about it, if Vlad is beaten in Ukraine and has to sue for peace, he won't get it until he leaves all of Ukraine including Crimea and that will be a bitter pill to swallow. He will also most likely lose Kaliningrad to a future UN referendum because they will want to get clear of the Russian economic train wreck, Belarus might go to revolution and the same as Ukraine, Vlad will be weak and courage is contagious, they are also soaked in western media.

So if this goes on for long and even after it ends, there will be cold war2. He might try to withdraw from Ukraine, end military operations there and try to hold onto Crimea and hope to divide the international community on sanctions, He will only have these options though, if he leaves Ukraine and stops the war. However Ukraine might insist on him getting out of Crimea, or take the peace, get stronger and go for Crimea later. Anything that weakens Vlad will be ok with America and the EU, because there will be cold war for as long as he or one of his lackeys is in power.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 13, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


China is very xenophobic, and quite racist...
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-04-09/coronavirus-intensifies-anti-foreigner-sentiment-in-china/12128224

https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/25/asia/china-anti-african-attacks-history-hnk-intl/index.html

Xi is no exception. Schooled in China and raised by a hard line communist official, i don't think he gives a flying fuck about the west, or about Europe or russia. the only reason he would intervene in any kind of meaningful way is it it benefited China in an even more meaningful way. Any help he offers will come at a steep price, there will be no humanitarianism about it. he is not stupid, he will keep the deal as private as possible, and pass it off as true good will from China, but it's going to cost us, if we actually pursue it.
i think China is trying to move towards a global disconnect, at least societaly. they have to operate on the world stage to feed themselves and modernize their country and society, but they want no part in western culture otherwise, and have absolutely no intentions of relaxing their own state propaganda, or censorship.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> So kadyrov is in ukraine just treathened zelensky on telegram a few minutes ago


If he is in country and carrying a cellphone he should be worried, not Zelenskiy, he will be using Ukrainian cell networks and even if he wasn't the CIA or Ukrainian intelligence can track him or any of his men with a phone, same for Syrians calling home. A few drones over his AO could paint his convoy and our missiles (the ones the Ukrainians get) can eliminate moving convoys with thermobaric warheads too, or cluster munitions. These people were targeted before with a drone strike that killed 70 of them on the way to Kyiv. The Russians confiscated cellphones from conscripts, but for other reasons, dunno if they will do the same with these killers, the truth doesn't matter much to them, neither does human life.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 13, 2022)

What happens when you blunty interview and confront a Russian ambassador with the war in Ukraine and the lies.

“Why is your country bombing innocent women and children in Ukraine?” (it’s in English)






He brought printouts of social media comments from their own trolls on their own propaganda as counter argument against destroying hospitals… What’s next, a meme?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 13, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> So kadyrov is in ukraine just treathened zelensky on telegram a few minutes ago


I don't understand the swaggering and threatening aspect he poses in his tweet. In the US/English language and society at large, we generally don't see our leaders directly threaten people like Kadyrov did. It's not as if Zelensky is going to give himself up or even change his security precautions because of that. 

To me it seems childish bullying and if anything diminishes Kadyrov and makes Russia seem weak. So is this a social difference or is that kind of threat unusual or carry a meaning that I'm not hearing?

For example, an Iranian woman, through a translator said she would "eat her babies if if meant some leader were killed". It was explained that she wasn't literal but using an idiom that translated that way. Or in English somebody might say, "I'd kill somebody for a doughnut right now". Of course they don't mean they would do that, they are saying they really want a doughnut. Is that what he's saying or did he mean to scare Zelensky? Because I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

Sativied said:


> What happens when you blunty interview and confront a Russian ambassador with the war in Ukraine and the lies.
> 
> “Why is your country bombing innocent women and children in Ukraine?” (it’s in English)
> 
> ...


He's earning his rubles, does not look happy and took a massive pay cut, he also knows the truth, knows he's lying, knows we know he's lying and feels like a fucking fool. He's gonna miss all that free food at the diplomatic receptions and such, he won't be able to afford to eat very well in the west on his salary.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

Huge aid convoys leave Ireland for Ukrainian border


A convoy of 25 trucks carrying 500 tonnes of aid has left Dublin Port on the first leg of a long journey to the border of Ukraine.




www.rte.ie


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

*Elderly Ukrainian couple confront armed Russian soldiers*





An elderly Ukrainian couple stood up to Russian soldiers who broke onto their property, earning praise from the US Embassy for their bravery.


----------



## printer (Mar 13, 2022)

*Russian prosecutors warn Western firms of arrests, asset seizures*
Russian prosecutors warned Western companies that criticism of Moscow's war on Ukraine could lead to arrests of corporate leaders or seizure of assets in the country. 

Companies that received the warning included Coca-Cola, McDonald's, Procter & Gamble, IBM and Yum Brands, people familiar with the matter told The Wall Street Journal.

The threats came in the form of calls, letters and visits threatening to take legal action against the companies and seize assets including their trademarks, the newspaper reported.

Sources told the Journal that the threats prompted at least one of the companies to limit communications between its Russian business and the rest of the organization.

Since Moscow attacked Ukraine, many private companies — ranging from oil companies and retailers to sports organizations and media — have cut ties with Russia as the country becomes ever more isolated from the global economy. 

"Russia’s attack on Ukraine is an act of aggression which is having tragic consequences across the region,” Helge Lund, chairman of BP, said in a statement at the time of his company’s withdrawal last month, noting it worked with "brilliant" Russian colleagues over 30 years in the country. 

“However, this military action represents a fundamental change. It has led the bp board to conclude, after a thorough process, that our involvement with Rosneft, a state-owned enterprise, simply cannot continue," Lund added. 

Last week, Russian President Vladimir Putin voiced possible support for a law that would allow the Kremlin to nationalize assets of foreign companies that leave Russia as a result of its invasion of Ukraine, a move that the White House warned against on Friday. 

“Any lawless decision by Russia to seize the assets of these companies will ultimately result in even more economic pain for Russia,” Psaki tweeted. “It will compound the clear message to the global business community that Russia is not a safe place to invest and do business.” 








Russian prosecutors warn Western firms of arrests, asset seizures


Russian prosecutors warned Western companies that criticism of Moscow’s war on Ukraine could lead to arrests of corporate leaders or seizure of assets in the country. Companies…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Mar 13, 2022)

*On March 13, Ukrainian militants staged a diversion at the Avdiivka Coke and Chemical Plant*
On March 13, the retreating militants of the national battalions staged a diversion at the Avdiivka coke plant in the Donetsk region, a source in the Russian Defense Ministry said. 

"On March 13, the retreating militants of the nationalist battalions carried out sabotage at the Avdiivka coke plant in the Donetsk region," the report says. 

It is noted that a fire broke out at the enterprise, acrid toxic smoke from which spreads to adjacent settlements. 

"Because of the ongoing hostilities, it is impossible to extinguish the fire," the department added.

Russia launched a special military operation in Ukraine on February 24. President Vladimir Putin called its goal "the protection of people who have been subjected to bullying and genocide by the Kiev regime for eight years." For this, according to him, it is planned to carry out "demilitarization and denazification of Ukraine", to bring to justice all war criminals responsible for "bloody crimes against civilians" in Donbass .

According to the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation, the Armed Forces strike only at the military infrastructure and Ukrainian troops, nothing threatens the civilian population. With the support of the RF Armed Forcesthe DNR and LNR groups are developing an offensive . But there is no talk of the occupation of Ukraine, the President of Russia emphasized.








Украинские боевики устроили диверсию на химическом комбинате под Донецком


Отступающие боевики нацбатальонов 13 марта устроили диверсию на Авдеевском коксохимическом комбинате в Донецкой области, сообщил источник в Минобороны России. РИА Новости, 14.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2022)

*The War in Ukraine Could Change Everything | Yuval Noah Harari *





Concerned about the war Ukraine? You're not alone. Historian Yuval Noah Harari provides important context on the Russian invasion, including Ukraine's long history of resistance, the specter of nuclear war and his view of why, even if Putin wins all the military battles, he's already lost the war.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't understand the swaggering and threatening aspect he poses in his tweet. In the US/English language and society at large, we generally don't see our leaders directly threaten people like Kadyrov did. It's not as if Zelensky is going to give himself up or even change his security precautions because of that.
> 
> To me it seems childish bullying and if anything diminishes Kadyrov and makes Russia seem weak. So is this a social difference or is that kind of threat unusual or carry a meaning that I'm not hearing?
> 
> For example, an Iranian woman, through a translator said she would "eat her babies if if meant some leader were killed". It was explained that she wasn't literal but using an idiom that translated that way. Or in English somebody might say, "I'd kill somebody for a doughnut right now". Of course they don't mean they would do that, they are saying they really want a doughnut. Is that what he's saying or did he mean to scare Zelensky? Because I don't think that's going to happen.


Funny story.

The program at school I was in was almost all foreign students (mostly China and India, some middle east), and one day they asked me why everyone was so religious.

It took a bit to realize that it was from everyone saying 'bless you' after sneezing.


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 14, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't understand the swaggering and threatening aspect he poses in his tweet. In the US/English language and society at large, we generally don't see our leaders directly threaten people like Kadyrov did.


Uhm, kadyrov has been chosen to rule chechnya by terror. That's what they know how to do so that's what they do.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't understand the swaggering and threatening aspect he poses in his tweet. In the US/English language and society at large, we generally don't see our leaders directly threaten people like Kadyrov did. It's not as if Zelensky is going to give himself up or even change his security precautions because of that.
> 
> To me it seems childish bullying and if anything diminishes Kadyrov and makes Russia seem weak. So is this a social difference or is that kind of threat unusual or carry a meaning that I'm not hearing?
> 
> For example, an Iranian woman, through a translator said she would "eat her babies if if meant some leader were killed". It was explained that she wasn't literal but using an idiom that translated that way. Or in English somebody might say, "I'd kill somebody for a doughnut right now". Of course they don't mean they would do that, they are saying they really want a doughnut. Is that what he's saying or did he mean to scare Zelensky? Because I don't think that's going to happen.


It’s psychological projection. Makes him hard


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2022)

https://www.iol.co.za/dailynews/news/us-government-is-prolonging-the-war-in-ukraine-says-russia-ddb5df89-bb20-451f-b59b-de1f3a9a79d9


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 14, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't understand the swaggering and threatening aspect he poses in his tweet. In the US/English language and society at large, we generally don't see our leaders directly threaten people like Kadyrov did. It's not as if Zelensky is going to give himself up or even change his security precautions because of that.
> 
> To me it seems childish bullying and if anything diminishes Kadyrov and makes Russia seem weak. So is this a social difference or is that kind of threat unusual or carry a meaning that I'm not hearing?
> 
> For example, an Iranian woman, through a translator said she would "eat her babies if if meant some leader were killed". It was explained that she wasn't literal but using an idiom that translated that way. Or in English somebody might say, "I'd kill somebody for a doughnut right now". Of course they don't mean they would do that, they are saying they really want a doughnut. Is that what he's saying or did he mean to scare Zelensky? Because I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 14, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> MotherJones has obtained Russian government memos sent to pro-Putin media outlets telling them "it is essential" they feature Tucker Carlson in their coverage of the Ukraine war "as much as possible."


Good call though. My office partner _watches _his whole show at work everyday..

#crazytown


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Planes are good too, but only over friendly territory or near it, drones are hard to detect and can do the job, as long as they are not jammed by the Russians. After this their utility becomes obvious when they are armed or when they can paint targets for missiles with lasers, or observe mortar or artillery fire. Having lot's of drones like this would be a equalizer, many American drones are satellite controlled and can't be jammed. Most of the time nobody knows who is controlling a drone, it could be linked from Poland via the internet or some other means to a transmitter/receiver in Ukraine closer to the action and operate out of there, while being controlled from Poland by NATO personnel. This has been alluded to by former military types.


Not sure what capabilities the Ukranian's have remaining,but that bridge Putin built connecting mainland Russia to Crimea looks like a big fat FKN target to my eyes,what a symbolic strike that would be along w/a big hit to Putin's pride and joy.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> View attachment 5101488


I honestly previously would have disregarded such quotes as a general’s nostalgia for war. War is fucking my normal


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2022)

Sativied said:


> What happens when you blunty interview and confront a Russian ambassador with the war in Ukraine and the lies.
> 
> “Why is your country bombing innocent women and children in Ukraine?” (it’s in English)
> 
> ...


Soon to be dead Russian. That shirt is a bit big on him, that’s a bespoke shirt, he’s lost some weight quickly.


----------



## dizzygirlio (Mar 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Elderly Ukrainian couple confront armed Russian soldiers*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My new heros!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Good call though. My office partner _watches _his whole show at work everyday..
> 
> #crazytown


Ask her how he's managing to remove both feet from his mouth, he must be used to the taste by now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2022)

Russia has requested military and economic assistance from China, US officials say


Russia has asked China for military support, including drones, as well as economic assistance for its unprovoked invasion of Ukraine, according to conversations CNN had with two US officials.




www.cnn.com






now why are you doing this, thought your military was all mighty el Pooty.........


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Not sure what capabilities the Ukranian's have remaining,but that bridge Putin built connecting mainland Russia to Crimea looks like a big fat FKN target to my eyes,what a symbolic strike that would be along w/a big hit to Putin's pride and joy.


An old airliner stuffed with ANFO and droned (not hard to do with off the shelf parts) flown low over friendly territory, could take out the highway bridge 9/11 style to the north and cut off the Russians west of Kyiv. That pontoon bridge can be dealt with in a similar fashion using a much smaller air craft. They could even be starlink internet controlled with little difficulty, unjamable and tree top capable forever.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Russia has requested military and economic assistance from China, US officials say
> 
> 
> Russia has asked China for military support, including drones, as well as economic assistance for its unprovoked invasion of Ukraine, according to conversations CNN had with two US officials.
> ...


A tank will cost Vlad a tanker of oil! The Ukrainians can destroy the tank with a $30K NLAW or the crew will dessert it, giving it to the Ukrainians. Makes economic sense to me.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> An old airliner stuffed with ANFO and droned (not hard to do with off the shelf parts) flown low over friendly territory, could take out the highway bridge 9/11 style to the north and cut off the Russians west of Kyiv. That pontoon bridge can be dealt with in a similar fashion using a much smaller air craft. They could even be starlink internet controlled with little difficulty, unjamable and tree top capable forever.


The bridge connecting to Crimea is very long and took years to complete,upon completion Putin cut the ribbon himself,a visual symbol of coming back to Mother Russia,I think Putin might have a stroke if the Ukranians could hit it w/something,it's gotta be on their wish list(Ukraine's) and would be the pinnacle of Ukraine punching above their weight as they have during this whole sad shitshow.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> An old airliner stuffed with ANFO and droned (not hard to do with off the shelf parts) flown low over friendly territory, could take out the highway bridge 9/11 style to the north and cut off the Russians west of Kyiv. That pontoon bridge can be dealt with in a similar fashion using a much smaller air craft. They could even be starlink internet controlled with little difficulty, unjamable and tree top capable forever.


I'm sorry to laugh but Putin brought this on himself.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I'm sorry to laugh but Putin brought this on himself.


i have to agree with you on that, that he did.....


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Good call though. My office partner _watches _his whole show at work everyday..
> 
> #crazytown


watches it to see what kind of fuckery carlson is up to? or watches it because he's a brainwashed magat dumbass? what floor is your office on? do the windows open? any security cameras?...
watching carlson because you believe him is grounds for mercy killing...not mercy to him, mercy to you...


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A tank will cost Vlad a tanker of oil! The Ukrainians can destroy the tank with a $30K NLAW or the crew will dessert it, giving it to the Ukrainians. Makes economic sense to me.


Wow, US Javelins which are $175K; thanks Raytheon


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I'm sorry to laugh but Putin brought this on himself.


There are a million ways to make their lives miserable and short that they won't tell you about for obvious reasons. People are paid to think up this shit though and to execute it with the resources of a state. Same for what we are doing to help, what the Ukrainians are doing or the tactics they will employ. You only get worm's eye views and humanitarian suffering on TV and that is good, it shows the horror of war and why it needs to be avoided and why we tried so hard to do it. This is Putin's war, one man's doing, one man's fault, but not man's guilt or one man's punishment.


----------



## printer (Mar 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A tank will cost Vlad a tanker of oil! The Ukrainians can destroy the tank with a $30K NLAW or the crew will dessert it, giving it to the Ukrainians. Makes economic sense to me.





Billy the Mountain said:


> Wow, US Javelins which are $175K; thanks Raytheon


The NLAW have a range of 400 meters. The Javelins have a range of 2.5 miles. Ukraine is mainly flat and the NLAW's are more useful in populated areas. Out in the open the 400 m range is not all that great for the Ukrainians.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Wow, US Javelins which are $175K; thanks Raytheon


They are better and take out heavier targets further, but an NLAW can destroy any main Russian battle tank, is lighter and many forces use both.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

printer said:


> The NLAW have a range of 400 meters. The Javelins have a range of 2.5 miles. Ukraine is mainly flat and the NLAW's are more useful in populated areas. Out in the open the 400 m range is not all that great for the Ukrainians.


They have more NLAWS than Javelins which is why progress in the open country along the roads is fast and going through built up urban areas is Hell, or gonna be more so in the days ahead, most main roads go through urban areas.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are a million ways to make their lives miserable and short that they won't tell you about for obvious reasons. People are paid to think up this shit though and to execute it with the resources of a state. Same for what we are doing to help, what the Ukrainians are doing or the tactics they will employ. You only get worm's eye views and humanitarian suffering on TV and that is good, it shows the horror of war and why it needs to be avoided and why we tried so hard to do it. This is Putin's war, one man's doing, one man's fault, but not man's guilt or one man's punishment.


Last wk. I heard of rapes in Kherson,so the war criminal list is going to grow,i got nauscious when I came across that info concerning a 17 yo girl,and when those Chechen's get involved in this one word ANIMALS,besides the suffering and destruction of war is people lose their souls and atrocities take place.


----------



## printer (Mar 14, 2022)

*Europe is turning into Ukraine. What should we do about it?*









Европа превращается в Украину. Что нам с этим делать?


Вязкий абсурд европейской политики в последнее время напоминал какое-то массовое помешательство. В санкционную войну против России включились чуть больше, чем... РИА Новости, 14.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Mar 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They have more NLAWS than Javelins which is why progress in the open country along the roads is fast and going through built up urban areas is Hell, or gonna be more so in the days ahead, most main roads go through urban areas.


But the point is to not have urban areas turned into toothpicks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Last wk. I heard of rapes in Kherson,so the war criminal list is going to grow,i got nauscious when I came across that info concerning a 17 yo girl,and when those Chechen's get involved in this one word ANIMALS,besides the suffering and destruction of war is people lose their souls and atrocities take place.


Things happen that people find difficult to live with, sometimes watching a friend or child die can be more traumatic than your own life being at risk. Experience enough horror and it will break you, or turn you to stone.


----------



## printer (Mar 14, 2022)

*The Ministry of Defense announced the elimination of the main positions of neo-Nazis along the perimeter of Mariupol*








По периметру Мариуполя ликвидировали позиции неонацистов в жилых кварталах


Основные силы украинских боевиков на позициях на окраинах Мариуполя ликвидированы, заявило Минобороны России. РИА Новости, 28.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

printer said:


> But the point is to not have urban areas turned into toothpicks.


The point is to beat the Russians and eject them from the country. Houses can be rebuilt, lives are another matter. They are trading, territory and lives to slow down the Russians and that is best done in urban areas. Even with Javelins, going up against tanks in open ground will cost you. The Russians are largely confined to the roads, it will be mud season for awhile, it even makes flanking road junctions difficult. The stuff is like Manitoba gumbo!


----------



## printer (Mar 14, 2022)

In London, anarchists seized what is believed to be Deripaska's mansion
*In London, anarchists seized a mansion that allegedly belongs to Deripaska*

Members of an anarchist movement seized a building in London that allegedly belongs to sanctioned Russian businessman Oleg Deripaska.
"By occupying this mansion, we want to show solidarity with the Ukrainian people, as well as with the Russian people, who never consented to this madness," the resistlondon group tweeted in a tweet .

The post is accompanied by a photo of a house believed to be in the fashionable Belgravia area. A Ukrainian flag is hung from one window, and a banner on the door reads "We have liberated this property." 

The picture shows a police car, the publication notes that "the police are on site in the street." 

Members of the movement claim that the mansion will be used to accommodate Ukrainian refugees, as well as to support the peoples of all countries and ethnic groups.

At the time of publication of the message, RIA Novosti does not own the official commentary of the representatives of the Russian businessman and the British police.








В Лондоне анархисты захватили, предположительно, особняк Дерипаски


Участники анархистского движения захватили здание в Лондоне, которое, предположительно, принадлежит попавшему под санкции российскому бизнесмену Олегу... РИА Новости, 14.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Mar 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The point is to beat the Russians and eject them from the country. Houses can be rebuilt, lives are another matter. They are trading, territory and lives to slow down the Russians and that is best done in urban areas. Even with Javelins, going up against tanks on open ground will cost you. The Russians are largely confined to the roads, it will be mud season for awhile, it even makes flanking road junctions difficult. The stuff is like Manitoba gumbo!


Beat the Russians, but how do the Russians mitigate the threat in urban areas? Level the place. And how many Ukrainians will be in the dust after the shelling? The point is to not get the Ukrainians killed. And that is better done at a distance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Beat the Russians, but how do the Russians mitigate the threat in urban areas? Level the place. And how many Ukrainians will be in the dust after the shelling? The point is to not get the Ukrainians killed. And that is better done at a distance.


Rubble makes better fighting positions than even built up areas, you won't get burned out! The idea here is to stretch out the Russian logistics into urban areas (a look at google earth can be helpful here) and tie them down while keeping supply lines to the cities open. Russians have logistical issues even a short distance from Russia with a chronic shortage of trucks, a lot of the fighting is by irregulars and they go after logistical targets, while troops deal with Russian combat forces. Time is very important to the Ukrainians who are training soldiers on accelerated courses at a furious pace using NATO help. What happens when another 200K Ukrainian troops show up after the Russian forces deployed are largely spent and at the end of frail logistics? They are advised by top NATO people serving and retired. They will cut off and destroy, or force the surrender of large Russian forces. The Ukrainians have millions of young fit men of military age and NATO can equip and train a million of them if required, the don't need 90 days of basic either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

Everybody normal finds war odious and abhorrent and sometimes how it is conducted is distasteful and this is normal and desirable! However, how are you going to stop Vlad from murdering innocent women and children?
Ask nice?
Say please?
Appeal to his better nature?
Or cut his throat?

Unfortunately the only way to "negotiate" with Vlad is to have him by the nuts with one hand and a very sharp knife at his throat in the other, drawing blood, so he knows you are serious, he will need to taste the knife stuck in his throat. He must be beaten on the battle field to be threatened at home and we shouldn't let up there either but force him to give up Crimea and Belorussia too, to weaken him at home further. Vlad needs his nose rubbed in the shit he created.


----------



## printer (Mar 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Rubble makes better fighting positions than even built up areas, you won't get burned out! The idea here is to stretch out the Russian logistics into urban areas (a look at google earth can be helpful here) and tie them down while keeping supply lines to the cities open. Russians have logistical issues even a short distance from Russia with a chronic shortage of trucks, a lot of the fighting is by irregulars and they go after logistical targets, while troops deal with Russian combat forces. Time is very important to the Ukrainians who are training soldiers on accelerated courses at a furious pace using NATO help. What happens when another 200K Ukrainian troops show up after the Russian forces deployed are largely spent and at the end of frail logistics? They are advised by top NATO people serving and retired. They will cut off and destroy, or force the surrender of large Russian forces. The Ukrainians have millions of young fit men of military age and NATO can equip and train a million of them if required, the don't need 90 days of basic either.


So Ukrainians want the russians to turn their place into rubble. Good to know.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 14, 2022)

printer said:


> So Ukrainians want the russians to turn their place into rubble. Good to know.


Of course not, but the reality is that the Russians will do exactly that nonetheless.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

printer said:


> So Ukrainians want the russians to turn their place into rubble. Good to know.


No, but it is the price they must pay for liberty while they build an army, organize better and get more NATO help. All the while the Russian forces deployed are being weakened and Vlad is having trouble scaping up more.

Houses and buildings can be replaced with Russian money and they should have gotten more civilians out of the area. Once this is over and it will be, unless it is over for all of us, Ukraine will have a post war economic boom, the more the Russians destroy, the more aid and Russian money that will be used to rebuild it. Despite the news, relatively small areas of the country or cities have been destroyed so far, mostly in the east and south. They haven't even completely surrounded Russian speaking Kharkov, near the border.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 14, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Of course not, but the reality is that the Russians will do exactly that nonetheless.


One should be careful about what one wishes for. I think that's what printer was saying. 

Yes, Putin seems willing to pulverize the cities of Ukraine to save Ukraine. That's on him. But to extol the virtues of concrete rubble for defense of Ukraine is 

a) idiotic

b) not true

c) uncaring about the trauma the people who live there are going through right now and don't want to see their homes turned into rubble. 

Hot takes like DIY's aren't helping anybody. I find them disgusting. Maybe I'm the outlier.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

Just think, if the legend is true, that Vlad WAS the richest man in the world with an estimated 200 billion in money stashed abroad. Why with 200 billion bucks, Vlad could pay for much, if not all of the reconstruction personally, and probably will! Just 10 or 20 billion bucks could give millions displaced Ukrainians a real good start on rebuilding shattered lives back better than before.
The dead cannot be compensated, but their families can.
This could be the first war where the asshole who started it, might actually pay for it.


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> One should be careful about what one wishes for. I think that's what printer was saying.
> 
> Yes, Putin seems willing to pulverize the cities of Ukraine to save Ukraine. That's on him. But to extol the virtues of concrete rubble for defense of Ukraine is
> 
> ...


War is idiotic
Experts and experience has verified that rubble offers better fighting positions and that urban warfare eats up combat troops Vlad does not have. This is a strategy the Ukrainians have chosen, not me. I'm only guessing at what they are doing to counter the Russians and eventually eject them from their country. Ask the opinions of those civilians who were attacked and see if they want to give up? Adults make the calls for their children and the elderly what do they think, even while terrorized.

War is awful business, it is history compressed and interests me along with a great many other things. I come from a military family and have served in the reserves myself and my nephew just retired from JTF2 and we talk. I follow defense news and such too. I've really just been reading and listening to the experts in the field and following the news.

Define hot takes


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> One should be careful about what one wishes for. I think that's what printer was saying.
> 
> Yes, Putin seems willing to pulverize the cities of Ukraine to save Ukraine. That's on him. But to extol the virtues of concrete rubble for defense of Ukraine is
> 
> ...


Some of his ideas I also think are a bit detached. But when he advocates violence, that is when I switch from read to smh and skim.

I live near a coupla spots on the map that are at the top of any counterforce nuclear hit list with megatons assigned. I’m pretty grateful every morning the sun hasn’t come for a visit.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 14, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't understand the swaggering and threatening aspect he poses in his tweet. In the US/English language and society at large, we generally don't see our leaders directly threaten people like Kadyrov did. It's not as if Zelensky is going to give himself up or even change his security precautions because of that.
> 
> To me it seems childish bullying and if anything diminishes Kadyrov and makes Russia seem weak. So is this a social difference or is that kind of threat unusual or carry a meaning that I'm not hearing?
> 
> For example, an Iranian woman, through a translator said she would "eat her babies if if meant some leader were killed". It was explained that she wasn't literal but using an idiom that translated that way. Or in English somebody might say, "I'd kill somebody for a doughnut right now". Of course they don't mean they would do that, they are saying they really want a doughnut. Is that what he's saying or did he mean to scare Zelensky? Because I don't think that's going to happen.


At this point i’m shocked. I really tought most russians were normal people like us. But no. Today i spend like 2 hours translating russian messages on telegram on different channels and i have no words. I can’t believe they are so brainwash. They are all saying ukrainians are just crackheads and the women prostitutes, zelensky being the “top enemy”, they all cherish killing ukrainians and the worst thing they think about the war is that the world is ‘disrespecting” putin. Just closed the app and i’m in shock. Thousands of people approving.
Btw I haven’t heard a thing in media about the threats kakarov is posting non-stop on telegram, last one for elon musk-he’s calling him Ilona. I got in a fight with some russians i just couldn’t help myself. I’m spamming them with some words i have for them


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> At this point i’m shocked. I really tought most russians were normal people like us. But no. Today i spend like 2 hours translating russian messages on telegram on different channels and i have no words. I can’t believe they are so brainwash. They are all saying ukrainians are just crackheads and the women prostitutes, zelensky being the “top enemy”, they all cherish killing ukrainians and the worst thing they think about the war is that the world is ‘disrespecting” putin. Just closed the app and i’m in shock. Thousands of people approving.
> Btw I haven’t heard a thing in media about the threats kakarov is posting non-stop on telegram, last one for elon musk-he’s calling him Ilona. I got in a fight with some russians i just couldn’t help myself. I’m spamming them with some words i have for them


this is a fight with a fascist, and a fascist regieme as well, they'll believe what ever pooty tells them.......to me he's hitler 2022 now, and loosing face too


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I live near a coupla spots on the map that are at the top of any counterforce nuclear hit list with megatons assigned. I’m pretty grateful every morning the sun hasn’t come for a visit.


i live in spots like that too.....6 military bases in total around me, and one naval base to 2hrs away


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> this is a fight with a fascist, and a fascist regieme as well, they'll believe what ever pooty tells them.......to me he's hitler 2022 now, and loosing face too


Yeeees, they are believing EVERYTHING AND MORE. I really never tought in 2022 there are still people like them. I just can’t get over this. Just go on kakarov telegram and translate the massages. I have an explosion of shame, fear, disgust. I will go look at my plants(my first grow and just started flowering) to feel better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Some of his ideas I also think are a bit detached. But when he advocates violence, that is when I switch from read to smh and skim.
> 
> I live near a coupla spots on the map that are at the top of any counterforce nuclear hit list with megatons assigned. I’m pretty grateful every morning the sun hasn’t come for a visit.


Me too, but we are stuck in this situation and not mere observers, it is best we try to understand what is happening. War is violence and I've tried to describe what people are doing to defend their country, sometimes by unconventional means. I've also posted on the human toll and the strategic and historical implications.

I don't think Vlad is mad, but he is an evil bastard and a real snake, whose got his nuts caught in a vice. He's making rational moves to get his ass out of it too, while trying to stay on top of the tiger, as it races ever faster, he dare not fall off, lest the beast devour him, it is always thus when one rides the tiger.


----------



## printer (Mar 14, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> At this point i’m shocked. I really tought most russians were normal people like us. But no. Today i spend like 2 hours translating russian messages on telegram on different channels and i have no words. I can’t believe they are so brainwash. They are all saying ukrainians are just crackheads and the women prostitutes, zelensky being the “top enemy”, they all cherish killing ukrainians and the worst thing they think about the war is that the world is ‘disrespecting” putin. Just closed the app and i’m in shock. Thousands of people approving.
> Btw I haven’t heard a thing in media about the threats kakarov is posting non-stop on telegram, last one for elon musk-he’s calling him Ilona. I got in a fight with some russians i just couldn’t help myself. I’m spamming them with some words i have for them


Going to be another iron curtain if Putin gets his way. The devil on the other side. That is why I have been posting translations from their media giving the government line.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 14, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Soon to be dead Russian. That shirt is a bit big on him, that’s a bespoke shirt, he’s lost some weight quickly.


Unless Trump gets re-elected. Then he will be his press secretary.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i live in spots like that too.....6 military bases in total around me, and one naval base to 2hrs away


That's why it's good to have a wise old cold war hand like Joe at the helm, he cut his teeth on the cold war and knows the "rules" better than Vlad. Europeans are negotiating with Vlad, Joe won't deal with a war criminal, but the state department will, later.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Unless Trump gets re-elected. Then he will be his press secretary.


He is gonna miss all that free food at the diplomatic receptions and dinners. His salary won't buy much in the west.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Yeeees, they are believing EVERYTHING AND MORE. I really never tought in 2022 there are still people like them. I just can’t get over this. Just go on kakarov telegram and translate the massages. I have an explosion of shame, fear, disgust. I will go look at my plants(my first grow and just started flowering) to feel better.


After Trump, people in North America understand the situation in Russia much more clearly!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 14, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> At this point i’m shocked. I really tought most russians were normal people like us. But no. Today i spend like 2 hours translating russian messages on telegram on different channels and i have no words. I can’t believe they are so brainwash. They are all saying ukrainians are just crackheads and the women prostitutes, zelensky being the “top enemy”, they all cherish killing ukrainians and the worst thing they think about the war is that the world is ‘disrespecting” putin. Just closed the app and i’m in shock. Thousands of people approving.
> Btw I haven’t heard a thing in media about the threats kakarov is posting non-stop on telegram, last one for elon musk-he’s calling him Ilona. I got in a fight with some russians i just couldn’t help myself. I’m spamming them with some words i have for them


I understand the shock in finding how many people sympathize with authoritarian dictators. I'd like to think it was just troll farms spamming the internet but then again in the US, 72 million voters chose to vote for Trump in the last election. Trump was clearly in Putin's pocket and yet they closed their eyes to the facts and chose to vote for him. Even after the attempt at overthrowing our democracy they still support him. It was shocking to me. 

So now, most of those same people are cheering for Putin in his attempt at throttling the people of Ukraine. Like crushing a flower for the crime of being pretty. It is as if half world has gone crazy. Or maybe it's you and I for wanting to be free and see others live happy lives.


----------



## cawolves (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

cawolves said:


> View attachment 5101674


Red fascism and brown fascism are only different in the ideological veneer. Authoritarianism, no matter the brand, is government not by the people. Your meme is weak MAGA dishonesty.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2022)

cawolves said:


> View attachment 5101674


your not very good at this are u


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 14, 2022)

cawolves said:


> View attachment 5101674


Your meme is flabby and uninteresting


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Your meme is flabby and uninteresting


But the West has moved so far left! Buy ammo now while you still can!1!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Going to be another iron curtain if Putin gets his way. The devil on the other side. That is why I have been posting translations from their media giving the government line.


There is a model for what Vlad wants to do, it's called North Korea, not China, they are good at replacing the content with indigenous stuff and apps and can be largely self contained because it was done over time to encourage Chinese technology, they are still part of global systems at all levels, unlike Russia which is at the same level as North Korea!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Red fascism and brown fascism are only different in the ideological veneer. Authoritarianism, no matter the brand, is government not by the people. Your meme is weak MAGA dishonesty.


Keep yer eye on the prize, liberal democracy, it's the only way forward and over time includes more groups, that is what most of them hate, making the "other" part of a caring, sharing human community.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> At this point i’m shocked. I really tought most russians were normal people like us. But no. Today i spend like 2 hours translating russian messages on telegram on different channels and i have no words. I can’t believe they are so brainwash. They are all saying ukrainians are just crackheads and the women prostitutes, zelensky being the “top enemy”, they all cherish killing ukrainians and the worst thing they think about the war is that the world is ‘disrespecting” putin. Just closed the app and i’m in shock. Thousands of people approving.
> Btw I haven’t heard a thing in media about the threats kakarov is posting non-stop on telegram, last one for elon musk-he’s calling him Ilona. I got in a fight with some russians i just couldn’t help myself. I’m spamming them with some words i have for them


Can you fuck things up a bit? mistranslation redirection etc, it’s a f war so it’s ok


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2022)

cawolves said:


> View attachment 5101674


Sorry you don’t understand the circularity of extreme politics although you espouse extremism you don’t understand fascism. Do you think Putin should continue bombing kids?


----------



## cawolves (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2022)

Triple post, shit I’m turning into D. India is buying Russian oil at a discount. Let’s sanction India hard, imo


----------



## mooray (Mar 14, 2022)

cawolves said:


> View attachment 5101680


Russia? Trump's pals?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Red fascism and brown fascism are only different in the ideological veneer. Authoritarianism, no matter the brand, is government not by the people. Your meme is weak MAGA dishonesty.


A note about some of my drone posts, I do drones, racing drones and RC planes, some I build myself. I don't post many videos because I have a license to fly! Here is an example of what a hobbyist can do with a cheap racing quad. I follow the RC groups and they are engineer heavy, so I know about things like starlink and how they can make cheap drones that will work just like the ones the US military uses, with military satellites. In fact you could adapt an existing military drone design and blame Elon every time one goes down.
Some entertainment


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He is gonna miss all that free food at the diplomatic receptions and dinners. His salary won't buy much in the west.


But there are hamberders


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A note about some of my drone posts, I do drones, racing drones and RC planes, some I build myself. I don't post many videos because I have a license to fly! Here is an example of what a hobbyist can do with a cheap racing quad. I follow the RC groups and they are engineer heavy, so I know about things like starlink and how they can make cheap drones that will work just like the ones the US military uses, with military satellites. In fact you could adapt an existing military drone design and blame Elon every time one goes down.
> Some entertainment


As a stargazer, I find the Starlink concept blasphemous.


----------



## printer (Mar 14, 2022)

cawolves said:


> View attachment 5101680


Really? You could not think of anything to troll the people here from what has been discussed you pull something from another reality? We never said trump would crash the economy, he would give away government money to fuel the economy with no long term concern of bankrupting the government. Also Trump would not start WWIII, but rather he would divide up the world between the US, Russia and China. It makes more sense to the grifter in chief, no one makes deals like he does.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Really? You could not think of anything to troll the people here from what has been discussed you pull something from another reality? We never said trump would crash the economy, he would give away government money to fuel the economy with no long term concern of bankrupting the government. Also Trump would not start WWIII, but rather he would divide up the world between the US, Russia and China. It makes more sense to the grifter in chief, no one makes deals like he does.


Only the best deals. Such as dropping Afghanistan like a vase onto concrete, leaving the next guy holding that particular warm smelly diaper.


----------



## printer (Mar 14, 2022)

*Russian advances remain stalled as Ukraine targets supply efforts*








Russian advances remain stalled as Ukraine targets supply efforts


Nearly all Russian advances in Ukraine remain stalled due in part to “creative” strikes from the Ukrainians limiting the ability of Kremlin forces to resupply, a senior U.S. defense official said M…




thehill.com


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 14, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> At this point i’m shocked. I really tought most russians were normal people like us. But no. Today i spend like 2 hours translating russian messages on telegram on different channels and i have no words. I can’t believe they are so brainwash. They are all saying ukrainians are just crackheads and the women prostitutes, zelensky being the “top enemy”, they all cherish killing ukrainians and the worst thing they think about the war is that the world is ‘disrespecting” putin. Just closed the app and i’m in shock. Thousands of people approving.
> Btw I haven’t heard a thing in media about the threats kakarov is posting non-stop on telegram, last one for elon musk-he’s calling him Ilona. I got in a fight with some russians i just couldn’t help myself. I’m spamming them with some words i have for them


Im not sure what telegram is, but are you sure that they are actually people and not spam trolls trying to 'own the narrative'?

There may be a lot of people out there that believe these brainwashed narratives, but that doesn't mean that they are the ones shit posting it all day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> As a stargazer, I find the Starlink concept blasphemous.


Me too, I don't like it either and there will be other systems going up soon. The stars will be blinking like strobe lights.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Things happen that people find difficult to live with, sometimes watching a friend or child die can be more traumatic than your own life being at risk. Experience enough horror and it will break you, or turn you to stone.


I'm sure keeping your moral compass intact in a combat environment,factoring in the gore,buddies killed,hair thin brushes w/death is night and day from keeping it together as a civilian in normal everyday life.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 14, 2022)

cawolves said:


> View attachment 5101680


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> As a stargazer, I find the Starlink concept blasphemous.


your not the only one.....pissed me off this weekend, clear skies, tele out, and blimp....wtf....then i realized what it was...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 5101712


I can only identify one of six. Who are they?


----------



## cawolves (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Sativied (Mar 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Im not sure what telegram is


A popular alternative to Whatsapp, which includes Twitter-like features. Created by Russians.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

cawolves said:


> View attachment 5101715


Wrong. I masked every time. That’s standing with people I do not know.


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> this is a fight with a fascist, and a fascist regieme as well, they'll believe what ever pooty tells them.......to me he's hitler 2022 now, and loosing face too


Objectively I think you would be right, but make no mistake many of the attackers believe the shit their government programmed them with for generations. They believe we are the fascists and that they would be doing wrong not to fight us. I mean how dare we want them to have freedom and a say in the running of their countries etc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I'm sure keeping your moral compass intact in a combat environment,factoring in the gore,buddies killed,hair thin brushes w/death is night and day from keeping it together as a civilian in normal everyday life.


Why war should be avoided, but if you gotta do something like this, you'd better be good at it, but random chance and dumb luck are big factors in war too. Remember though, soldiers win battles and logistics win wars, if that rule applies here, the Russians have already lost. Modern warfare is very logistics dependent, cut it off and the guys are soon screwed and have to surrender, preferably en mass.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I can only identify one of six. Who are they?


Pompeo and Tucker, the other three from history are archetypes.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pompeo and Tucker, the other three from history are archetypes.


Well goodness. Thank you for less than half an answer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

Apparently that missile strike on the Ukrainian base in western Ukraine was launched from the black sea and not from Belarus as I suspected. They were cruise missiles fired from bombers.









Missile strikes on Vinnytsia airfield launched from Black Sea


The command center of the Air Forces of the Armed Forces of Ukraine has updated information on a missile attack launched on Vinnytsia today. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.net


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Apparently that missile strike on the Ukrainian base in western Ukraine was launched from the black sea and not from Belarus as I suspected. They were cruise missiles fired from bombers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


need to hit those ships in the black sea.....and pronto


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Well goodness. Thank you for less than half an answer.


Some claim I'm a wit, but you've only seen half of it!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some claim I'm a wit, but you've only seen half of it!


I would appreciate the remaining names. I’m not good at matching cartoons to history.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Apparently that missile strike on the Ukrainian base in western Ukraine was launched from the black sea and not from Belarus as I suspected. They were cruise missiles fired from bombers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno what they will do about it, it's a tough problem to solve, AA missiles can take the cruise missiles down over the sea. They fly low and stingers and star streaks on the shore line could take them down. The bombers are another question, they would be beyond the range of a MiG 29, firing missiles from a safe distance and Russian warships control the black sea. I figure America will escalate by giving them more advanced weapons systems and the military probably anticipated this and trained people to operate them or are doing so now. Among such defensive systems are AA missiles with a very long reach and probably ship killer missiles that can be launched from trucks on the shore and use drones to paint their moving targets with a laser.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 14, 2022)

ANC said:


> Objectively I think you would be right, but make no mistake many of the attackers believe the shit their government programmed them with for generations. They believe we are the fascists and that they would be doing wrong not to fight us. I mean how dare we want them to have freedom and a say in the running of their countries etc.


Sounds like some watching Fox, etc. in this country.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Sounds like some watching Fox, etc. in this country.


i wouldn't watch fox news if someone paid me......now my reg news i get here, the only i like is the weather, and the hottie in the evening.....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i wouldn't watch fox news if someone paid me......now my reg news i get here, the only i like is the weather, and the hottie in the evening.....


Wait … someone’s paying?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2022)

hey i'm not kidding...ck it

and she's italian to boot


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hey i'm not kidding...ck it
> View attachment 5101752
> and she's italian to boot


Only if she shaves. Some of that native chaparral is unridable.


----------



## printer (Mar 14, 2022)

*Woman interrupts Russian TV news broadcast to protest war*
An anti-war protestor ran behind a Russian news anchor and showed a sign protesting Russia’s war on Ukraine during the Russian state-run Channel One’s live broadcast on Monday.

The sign read: “Stop the war. Don’t believe propaganda. They’re lying to you here.”

Multiple journalists identified the protestor as Marina Ovsyannikova, an editor at Channel One, one of Russia’s most popular news channels.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503442639257059328
She recorded a video beforehand, which has since gone viral, accusing the network of propaganda and apologizing that she worked there.

"Unfortunately, for the last few years I've been working for Channel One,” Ovsyannikova said in the video. “I've been doing Kremlin propaganda and I'm very ashamed of it – that I let people lie from TV screens and allowed the Russian people to be zombified."

"We didn't say anything in 2014 when it only just began. We didn't protest when the Kremlin poisoned Navalny. We just silently watched this inhuman regime. Now the whole world has turned away from us, and ten generations of our descendants won't wash off this fratricidal war,” she continued. She noted that her father was Ukrainian. 

The video was originally posted by OVD-Info, a Russian human rights media project aimed at combating political persecution.

According to reports, she has already been detained by authorities. 

In recent weeks, Russia has cracked down on independent media outlets. Putin introduced a new censorship law on March 4 that restricts the press from disseminating information to the public, prohibiting anyone from calling the invasion “a war.”








Woman interrupts Russian TV news broadcast to protest war


An anti-war protester ran behind a Russian news anchor and showed a sign protesting Russia’s war on Ukraine during the Russian state-run Channel One’s live broadcast on Monday.The si…




thehill.com


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I can only identify one of six. Who are they?


No doubt the one to Trump's left


cannabineer said:


> I would appreciate the remaining names. I’m not good at matching cartoons to history.


It is so obvious I'd be embarrassed to name them for you.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> No doubt the one to Trump's left
> 
> It is so obvious I'd be embarrassed to name them for you.


Even so I admit ignorance. Help me Obi Dog; you’re my only hope.


----------



## printer (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503475041475993600
looks like the Hague is coming, the hague is coming..


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Even so I admit ignorance. Help me Obi Dog; you’re my only hope.
> 
> View attachment 5101760


In numeric code:

74 7 39 78 45 99 88 53 62 97 2 51 77 1 73 9 5 14 93 17 29 67 95 21 27 60 48 22 72 38 87 50 56 66 85 80 3 11 83 64 32 42 34 75 24 33 96 43 68 15


----------



## printer (Mar 14, 2022)

*India eyeing discounted Russian oil: reports*
India, the world's third-largest oil consumer and importer and one of the few countries not to condemn Moscow's invasion of Ukraine, currently imports 80 percent of its oil, but only about 2 percent to 3 percent of those purchases come from Russia.

"Russia is offering oil and other commodities at a heavy discount. We will be happy to take that," an Indian government official told Reuters.

According to Bloomberg, India is looking to bypass Western-imposed sanctions that would allow it to purchase cheaper oil from Russia.

Russian Deputy Prime Minister Alexander Novak told Indian Petroleum Minister Hardeep Puri in a phone call on Friday that the country is keen to increase its oil and petroleum product exports to India along with Indian investments in the Russian oil sector, according to a statement issued by Moscow.

Puri and Novak also discussed strengthening the India-Russia strategic partnership in the energy sector.

"Russia’s oil and petroleum product exports to India have approached $1 billion, and there are clear opportunities to increase this figure,” a statement from Moscow said about the telephone call.

They also discussed "current and potential joint projects in the fuel and energy industry and noted that current projects continue to be steadily implemented."








India eyeing discounted Russian oil: reports


India is considering a Russian offer to buy crude oil and other commodities at discount prices a week after the U.S. banned all Russian energy imports, Reuters reported on Monday.India, t…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> In numeric code:
> 
> 74 7 39 78 45 99 88 53 62 97 2 51 77 1 73 9 5 14 93 17 29 67 95 21 27 60 48 22 72 38 87 50 56 66 85 80 3 11 83 64 32 42 34 75 24 33 96 43 68 15


Harumph and humph.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2022)

i'm counting this as a "no" but if you wanna surrender you can make some money, and btw where is the ship.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503431515774013446


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 14, 2022)

printer said:


> *India eyeing discounted Russian oil: reports*
> India, the world's third-largest oil consumer and importer and one of the few countries not to condemn Moscow's invasion of Ukraine, currently imports 80 percent of its oil, but only about 2 percent to 3 percent of those purchases come from Russia.
> 
> "Russia is offering oil and other commodities at a heavy discount. We will be happy to take that," an Indian government official told Reuters.
> ...


They should absolutely do it.

Sanctions were carved out to allow Russia to sell their oil to prevent worldwide recession. The US's decision to cut purchases of Russian oil was symbolic. The amount affected was a drop in the bucket. Japan hasn't cut it's purchases of oil from Russia. Europe is still buying Russian oil and gas. Longer term projects will slowly reduce dependence on Russian oil but for now, leave it be. They haven't finished fully implementing other sanctions. No need to cut ourselves while swinging the sword on Russia.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Im not sure what telegram is, but are you sure that they are actually people and not spam trolls trying to 'own the narrative'?
> 
> There may be a lot of people out there that believe these brainwashed narratives, but that doesn't mean that they are the ones shit posting it all day.


I heard from a long time ago of Telegram but haven’t installed it until today. It’s like whatsapp but crypted and i installed it just because i heard it’s the only thing russians are using as social media now. The channel of kadyrov, almost 1
Million followers, all talking non stop about how they want ukrainians dead, making fun of them, i really got scared thinking people like them exist. But i like trolling them while educating them-cause this is what they are hurt by the most, reality, cause they live in another one then us.(a little lie inserted there) but you ca see how stupid they are and this is the best reply


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 14, 2022)

Some cracks forming in the propaganda wall:
During live state TV broadcast

"Stop the war! Don't believe propaganda! They're lying to you here!"


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hey i'm not kidding...ck it
> View attachment 5101752
> and she's italian to boot








Billy the Mountain said:


> Some cracks forming in the propaganda wall:
> During live state TV broadcast
> 
> "Stop the war! Don't believe propaganda! They're lying to you here!"
> ...


That is a very brave person.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I heard from a long time ago of Telegram but haven’t installed it until today. It’s like whatsapp but crypted and i installed it just because i heard it’s the only thing russians are using as social media now. The channel of kadyrov, almost 1
> Million followers, all talking non stop about how they want ukrainians dead, making fun of them, i really got scared thinking people like them exist. But i like trolling them while educating them-cause this is what they are hurt by the most, reality, cause they live in another one then us.(a little lie inserted there) but you ca see how stupid they are and this is the best reply


Hey! Copy some of my posts to them!


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> That is a very brave person.


Balls of steel
She knew she wouldn't be sleeping in her own bed anytime soon.

Another of the news hosts apologized for the lies but this was live on one a few channels left.

Hopefully it has a tangible impact


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 14, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I heard from a long time ago of Telegram but haven’t installed it until today. It’s like whatsapp but crypted and i installed it just because i heard it’s the only thing russians are using as social media now. The channel of kadyrov, almost 1
> Million followers, all talking non stop about how they want ukrainians dead, making fun of them, i really got scared thinking people like them exist. But i like trolling them while educating them-cause this is what they are hurt by the most, reality, cause they live in another one then us.(a little lie inserted there) but you ca see how stupid they are and this is the best reply


I would pretty much assume that it has about 500k actual followers (tops) and a whole lot of troll accounts.


----------



## topcat (Mar 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> He needs to save face and even though he started this; like a spoiled child. He has to get something- that is what will end this..but he's already fucked up the country so I'm angry at the notion of having to give him something. If we give him something he has to de-nuke Russia. He can't be around much longer but I'm tired of another fascist maniac.


Promise him a fair trial and no execution, that's all.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i live in spots like that too.....6 military bases in total around me, and one naval base to 2hrs away


i live about 30 miles from Oak ridge...not sure where it places on the list but i bet it's on it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's why it's good to have a wise old cold war hand like Joe at the helm, he cut his teeth on the cold war and knows the "rules" better than Vlad. Europeans are negotiating with Vlad, Joe won't deal with a war criminal, but the state department will, later.


we actually have very little invested in the war, it would be a lot more appropriate for the EU to deal with him. America tends to assume they're required for any kind of negotiations to succeed, but in this case, it might be better for us to be interested observers, letting the people involved on the scene make the calls.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i live about 30 miles from Oak ridge...not sure where it places on the list but i bet it's on it


we have 3 AFB's here, and 2 combo army and marine bases here, basically one is a training base and loading base, another is another trainer, we have one of the major hospitals base on one of the army bases, and the other is a marine/army testing base. Now 2hr away is a full Naval Base along with a Coast Guard base too.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

Protesters seize mansion linked to Russian oligarch Oleg Deripaska in London's exclusive Belgravia neighborhood


"This property has been liberated," read a banner unfurled by activists on the roof of the huge house in London's exclusive Belgravia neighborhood.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I can only identify one of six. Who are they?


perhaps Bhukarin, Zhemchuzhina, and Zinoviev ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2022)

printer said:


>


what did her sign say?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

Maybe Vlad had a frank talk to one of his better military commanders, who told him that he was headed for a major defeat and humiliation in a few weeks at most in Ukraine. A defeat that might involve the capture of tens of thousands of troops and could include Crimea. If he has a brain he will listen to an honest assessment from a competent military commander, who knows what might soon suddenly happen, when the army deployed has been worn down, the Ukrainian counter attack will devastating and cut off large forces from resupply, the air force will try to get them out of the jam, but the Ukrainians will be ready for them too.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Diplomatic talks between Russia and Ukraine continue*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I would pretty much assume that it has about 500k actual followers (tops) and a whole lot of troll accounts.
> 
> View attachment 5101819


i don't know, that's not an American app, or even a European one. there are surely government watchdogs and trolls, but far fewer would be needed there i think, where at least the older generation grew up with propaganda for breakfast, and its just about the only social media outlet they have


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know, that's not an American app, or even a European one. there are surely government watchdogs and trolls, but far fewer would be needed there i think, where at least the older generation grew up with propaganda for breakfast, and its just about the only social media outlet they have


It is more about making it 'feel' like there is a lot of support for the lying narratives, that takes sock puppets for that astroturf 'movement' feel.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what did her sign say?


It was literally "Two words" according to Google translate

The police didn't waste any time taking her way, yipes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> It was literally "Two words" according to Google translate
> 
> The police didn't waste any time taking her way, yipes.


i hope she gets off without too much trouble, that was pretty fucking funny


----------



## injinji (Mar 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> we have 3 AFB's here, and 2 combo army and marine bases here, basically one is a training base and loading base, another is another trainer, we have one of the major hospitals base on one of the army bases, and the other is a marine/army testing base. Now 2hr away is a full Naval Base along with a Coast Guard base too.....


I have two big bases near me, Eglin AFB is an hour and a half to the west, Tyndall AFB is about the same to the south in Panama City. Also in PC, there is a Navy Dive School and Army Chemical Unit. Plus down in Carrabelle there is a Coast Guard station.

I would feel better about my chances if my underground house was finished.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 14, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I heard from a long time ago of Telegram but haven’t installed it until today. It’s like whatsapp but crypted and i installed it just because i heard it’s the only thing russians are using as social media now. The channel of kadyrov, almost 1
> Million followers, all talking non stop about how they want ukrainians dead, making fun of them, i really got scared thinking people like them exist. But i like trolling them while educating them-cause this is what they are hurt by the most, reality, cause they live in another one then us.(a little lie inserted there) but you ca see how stupid they are and this is the best reply


I can't read most of it but your post must have set them all off. Like dogs barking at somebody yelling at them from a balcony. 

ca is a dead fish washed ashore here from that filthy sea.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

Everybody is saying Vlad is bad, except Tucker on Foxnews, who strangely, hasn't got the memo, Tucker should be trying to extract his feet from his mouth right now, both of them, he must be getting used to the taste I guess. Tucker is widening a division in the republican party that will blow it wide open, the Qanon wing might buy the Russian disinformation, but many who voted for Trump have been seduced by the fight for freedom with armed white Christian citizens using guns and guts to defend their home land in a heroic struggle, it is irresistible to more than half of them at least. Like the election results when they turned off fox because they said Trump lost Arizona, they will switch to other channels. Foxnews just had a reporter wounded by Russian fire, I wonder how the news department feels about it? This only serves to get democrats elected, the Russians can no longer saturate social media with the shit, only the useful idiots and collaborators are left to do that.


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500580667654131712
that patch tho


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500580667654131712
> that patch tho


America promised the security and sovereignty of Ukraine when they gave up their nukes leftover from the Soviet Union and in other agreements. He has a right to be pissed, he's on the front line of liberal democracy, in the end he's fighting the fight for us too.


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> America promised the security and sovereignty of Ukraine when they gave up their nukes leftover from the Soviet Union and in other agreements. He has a right to be pissed, he's on the front line of liberal democracy, in the end he's fighting the fight for us too.


Agreed. I’d thought about it, and have heard it discussed recently on radio (the memorandum from the 90s) but hadn’t witnessed this reasoning shared by someone living his particular life experience.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Agreed. I’d thought about it, and have heard it discussed recently on radio (the memorandum from the 90s) but hadn’t witnessed this reasoning shared by someone living his particular life experience.


He is a territorial, a civilian volunteer thrown into battle with little training. I think they wear yellow and the regular troops blue. A few weeks ago he had a normal life with a wife and kids, now he does not know where they are and worried about that too. He loves his country and is a patriot, a good man, he probably also lost someone he knows.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500580667654131712
> that patch tho


every word he said is right...we made promises we aren't keeping, and they all deserve to be pissed
i'm sick that we don't step up, either through NATO or on our own, and help these people in a real way...
putin is trying to involve China, is calling in mercenaries, i say lets make it a level playing field, send in a few thousand marines, a few battalions of mech infantry, a few field artillery teams. let's start firing some weapons back across the border at massing troops, before they get to take the fight into Ukraine. let's destroy any troops entering Ukraine from Belarus, lets take back the stolen cities and kick the fucking russians asses for them


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> As a stargazer, I find the Starlink concept blasphemous.


After reading about how Starlink satellites are fucking up the night sky for stargazers I've cancelled my order and getting back the deposit that I put in a year ago. Think I'll invest some money on a telescope I can control with an app so I can sit inside and scope the universe comfortably when it's -30 out there. Or the mosquitoes make things outside very uncomfortable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

Ya know there's nothing like something to distract you from yourself and connect ya to a bigger reality. Yep wallowing in your problems can get a person down. I think this war has served this purpose for nations, including America, it has given an external focus and distracted from the problems at home and on several levels has united a large majority of Americans. Finally something they can agree on, Vlad is a prick! Noting like a nice external enemy who is evil as the fucking Devil, something that recalls old foes and dangers. I always like to remind republicans, who else has thousands of nukes pointed at you right now?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> After reading about how Starlink satellites are fucking up the night sky for stargazers I've cancelled my order and getting back the deposit that I put in a year ago. Think I'll invest some money on a telescope I can control with an app so I can sit inside and scope the universe comfortably when it's -30 out there. Or the mosquitoes make things outside very uncomfortable.


Minnesota?


----------



## printer (Mar 14, 2022)

Anybody for some Chinese take-out?

*Russia requested military food aid from China amid war with Ukraine: report*








Russia requested military food aid from China amid war with Ukraine: report


Russia asked China for military and food-related help as Moscow continues its invasion of Ukraine. Two sources familiar with the matter told CNN that Russia asked for prepackaged, nonperishabl…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> every word he said is right...we made promises we aren't keeping, and they all deserve to be pissed
> i'm sick that we don't step up, either through NATO or on our own, and help these people in a real way...
> putin is trying to involve China, is calling in mercenaries, i say lets make it a level playing field, send in a few thousand marines, a few battalions of mech infantry, a few field artillery teams. let's start firing some weapons back across the border at massing troops, before they get to take the fight into Ukraine. let's destroy any troops entering Ukraine from Belarus, lets take back the stolen cities and kick the fucking russians asses for them


No need, the Ukrainians can do it and will, they will also want to, when they get the upper hand and I'm certain they will get it soon, if Vlad has a heads up he will try to weasel his way out with a cease fire.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> But there are hamberders


The next diplomatic event the Russians are invited to, they will all have their pockets lined with plastic bags to put the food in.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Minnesota?


A little further north than that. Northern Alberta just shy of 56°N. The damn northern lights can mess up the night sky too but at least they're pretty to look at.

The motorcycle I've been hoping to get soon was originally made in Russia but now I'm conflicted. It's a Ural with a sidecar. Two wheel drive and built for getting off-road. Cross Canada trip at the top of my bucket list.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

*minous warning about 'faked' Russian attack*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

This is a pretty good profile of Zelenskiy I was watching on TV
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Defying Putin, Zelenskyy Rallies The West: See The Rare Videos Charting His Rise*






Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy is only in his third year as president, but he’s now risking his life to lead a resistance that may just prove Putin underestimated him. In a special report, MSNBC’s Ari Melber highlights his unusual path to power, detailing how he spent most of his career in film and tapped into his TV fame for an unlikely presidential victory. Melber draws parallels between his political rise and the characters he’s played on screen, saying “he embraced what he was known for… emphasizing that the script was not a real plan, and that he was taking his obligations seriously.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

If he lives, anybody think Zelenskiy will have any problem getting reelected next year? Think a guy like that with the gravitas he will have, can clean up corruption in Ukraine? Think he will get a Nobel peace prize? Think he will expedite Ukrainian membership in the EU by years and get very good trade agreements with them in the meantime? Many EU members will be selling lot's of stuff to Ukraine after this war when they are reconstructing and many construction workers will be working there. They too will want some of the post war prosperity that all that Russian money will bring!

Now, think Vlad wants him dead? Think he blames him for his failure and downfall? Think he will make a fool of Vlad every day that he lives and with every honor Europe can bestow on him? He will need a shopping kart for all the medals and honorary degrees and doctorates, he will collect on his European victory tour! Not since Churchill will a guy have so much glory heaped on him, as Vlad glowers enraged in Russia, while his buddies and everybody else knows he blundered and fucked everybody, including them. He will be remembered for being a fucking idiot by a generation of Russians for a generation. His carefully cultivated image as a great leader and strong man is shattered along with his army, the source of much of his strength. It is this military that enforces the hard power of Russia on it's weaker neighbors and everybody inside Vlad's empire is fucked too, including Belarus, but unlike most, they know the truth because of western media broadcasts, some in Russian language, mainly from Ukraine.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> every word he said is right...we made promises we aren't keeping, and they all deserve to be pissed
> i'm sick that we don't step up, either through NATO or on our own, and help these people in a real way...
> putin is trying to involve China, is calling in mercenaries, i say lets make it a level playing field, send in a few thousand marines, a few battalions of mech infantry, a few field artillery teams. let's start firing some weapons back across the border at massing troops, before they get to take the fight into Ukraine. let's destroy any troops entering Ukraine from Belarus, lets take back the stolen cities and kick the fucking russians asses for them


I took a look at the tweet and the comments.

Didn't see any verification he was what he claimed to be.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Anybody for some Chinese take-out?
> 
> *Russia requested military food aid from China amid war with Ukraine: report*
> Two sources familiar with the matter told CNN that Russia asked for pre-packaged, non-perishable military food, including items known in the U.S. as "meal, ready-to-eat" or MREs.
> ...


Feels a lot like when Russia denied it was planning to invade after Biden's administration said they planned to do exactly that. 


*China Denies Russia Has Asked for Military Assistance in Ukraine*








China Denies Russia Has Asked for Military Assistance in Ukraine


The Chinese Foreign Ministry dismissed claims that Moscow had asked Beijing for equipment since launching its invasion of Ukraine.




www.newsweek.com





China has denied reports that Russia asked Beijing for military support in its war with Ukraine, accusing the U.S. of "spreading disinformation" with the claims.

The Chinese Foreign Ministry dismissed the allegations that Russia had asked China for drones and financial assistance to assist with its invasion in a statement to state-run news service China Global Television Network (CGTN).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

I dunno how much Russian money that can be seized in total, Vlad is said to have a 700 billion government "war chest" that is frozen, then there is all Vlad's money and the Oligarchs cash too, even the swiss are in the game and so is the UK! So let's just say they can get their hands on a trillion bucks in Russian money, a nice round number. What would happen if they gave it to a country the size of Ukraine, with supervision, as compensation, with a guy like Zelenskiy in charge? Think a billion could rebuild a country of 45 million people that is say 20% damaged, pay for the material costs Now how much can be paid to the citizens and as compensation for lost family and property?

It would be a very good idea to be very generous to the Ukrainian people and nation from the Russian money seized, Vlad's of course goes first, and I'm certain the intelligence agencies know how much he has and where it is. Next Russian government money and that of his cronies and down the list it goes. This will set a precedent that other countries and autocrats will sit up and take notice of. The sanctions imposed against Russia will be another deterrent to future aggression by tyrants including Xi. The world was deliberately made interdependent both with trade and finance after WW2, to deter war through mutual dependence. This was expanded to include China and then Russia and became a global economic system that is hard to untangle from, when it happens though, it has catastrophic effects on the offender. Peace through poverty if ya fuck up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

America had better watch out that it doesn't elect another lunatic president, or in the future the same thing could happen to it, as is happening to Russia in a few years. American has about 20% of the pie these days, less in the future and another Trump who starts a war over bullshit, might get Uncle Sam's balls in a vice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2022)

Hey peace is possible, elect Desantis and he will "cut a deal" with Vlad and Donald will be his chief negotiator, he will spring him from prison for the task.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I took a look at the tweet and the comments.
> 
> Didn't see any verification he was what he claimed to be.


no matter who he is, we made an agreement with russia, Ukraine, and Great Britain, in exchange for returning all the nukes and a lot of other stuff russia left lying around, we promised to stand up for them if they were threatened...i don't see us doing that.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no matter who he is, we made an agreement with russia, Ukraine, and Great Britain, in exchange for returning all the nukes and a lot of other stuff russia left lying around, we promised to stand up for them if they were threatened...i don't see us doing that.


I counted them out a while ago. I've worked on 17 product development projects. Hundreds of millions spent on some, probably a billion or more spent over all. Every one started with promises and expectations and were almost unrecognizable from what was done. Every one seemed to be a disaster in the middle. A few suicides as well. So not the same because this is war but also the same because we were striving to achieve something against an opponent who were striving too. So I've seen the fog, though not fog of war. The worst thing to do is let the competition dictate what we were doing. Most important is to set goals and objectives that are worth the effort.

Biden said up front there will be no troops inside Ukaine. That's the cold truth. It sucks to see the vid but we can fuck up and make his life worse. We can absolutely do worse. Putin can't hold Ukraine. He's fucking up. We are sending billions in aid to Ukraine. It isn't enough. It's pretty damn good, though. In the end, the goal is to hit Putin with a blow that is so hard he can't do this again. That is a worthy goal.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 14, 2022)

topcat said:


> Promise him a fair trial and no execution, that's all.


I was thinking of a purse; they always want your shit.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I would pretty much assume that it has about 500k actual followers (tops) and a whole lot of troll accounts.
> 
> View attachment 5101819


Those screens aren't even RIU.


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2022)

Ordinary Russians did not want this war, but Putin is trying to make us all complicit | Dmitry Glukhovsky


Putin tells lie after lie to justify the horror he has unleashed, and to convince Russians this war is being waged for their survival, says Russian author Dmitry Glukhovsky




www.theguardian.com


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Everybody is saying Vlad is bad, except Tucker on Foxnews, who strangely, hasn't got the memo, Tucker should be trying to extract his feet from his mouth right now, both of them, he must be getting used to the taste I guess. Tucker is widening a division in the republican party that will blow it wide open, the Qanon wing might buy the Russian disinformation, but many who voted for Trump have been seduced by the fight for freedom with armed white Christian citizens using guns and guts to defend their home land in a heroic struggle, it is irresistible to more than half of them at least. Like the election results when they turned off fox because they said Trump lost Arizona, they will switch to other channels. Foxnews just had a reporter wounded by Russian fire, I wonder how the news department feels about it? This only serves to get democrats elected, the Russians can no longer saturate social media with the shit, only the useful idiots and collaborators are left to do that.


The enemy of my enemy is my friend ?




DIY-HP-LED said:


> If he lives, anybody think Zelenskiy will have any problem getting reelected next year?


Isn't this how dictators for life usually begin? I hope he stays humble.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> A little further north than that. Northern Alberta just shy of 56°N. The damn northern lights can mess up the night sky too but at least they're pretty to look at.
> 
> The motorcycle I've been hoping to get soon was originally made in Russia but now I'm conflicted. It's a Ural with a sidecar. Two wheel drive and built for getting off-road. Cross Canada trip at the top of my bucket list.


Shoot the thing to bits and post the photos


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 15, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> The motorcycle I've been hoping to get soon was originally made in Russia but now I'm conflicted. It's a Ural with a sidecar. Two wheel drive and built for getting off-road. Cross Canada trip at the top of my bucket list.


That sounds like an awesome trip. I've got a VFR800 and a cheap track bike. GL with your plans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

ANC said:


> The enemy of my enemy is my friend ?
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this how dictators for life usually begin? I hope he stays humble.


If he keeps his head and I think he will, they should be ok, he's not the type and it takes a certain "talent".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

Well this complicates things for Vlad! I hear Joe might be going to Europe next week, I wonder will his trip coincide with a major Ukrainian counter attack, which will put the Russians on the ropes and make Vlad desperate. I think the Russians will be beaten by the end of the month, not May, as they would like people to think. The element of surprise is a big thing in war and I can smell a nasty one coming for Vlad. It would sure be embarrassing, if the Russians were driven back enough so that Joe could visit Kyiv too!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Biden plans first Europe visit since Ukraine invasion as refugees surpass 3 million


U.S. President Joe Biden will make his first visit to Europe since the invasion of Ukraine to discuss the crisis with NATO allies next week, the White House said on Tuesday as the refugee tally hit 3 million amid more Russian air strikes.




www.reuters.com





_LVIV, Ukraine, March 15 (Reuters) - Three European prime ministers were travelling to Kyiv on Tuesday, the first foreign leaders to visit the Ukrainian capital since Russia launched its invasion in a striking symbol of Ukraine's success so far in fending off Russia's assault.

Czech Prime Minister Petr Fiala and Poland's Mateusz Morawiecki announced plans for the visit, saying they and Slovenia's Janez Jansa would meet Ukraine's President Volodymyr Zelenskiy. Zelenskiy's office confirmed the plans.


"The purpose of the visit is to confirm the unequivocal support of the entire European Union for the sovereignty and independence of Ukraine," Fiala said, adding the three leaders would present a broad support package for Ukraine.





One of Zelenskiy's top aides said the war would be over by May - and could even end within weeks - as Russia had effectively run out of fresh troops to keep fighting.

"We are at a fork in the road now: there will either be a peace deal struck very quickly, within a week or two, with troop withdrawal and everything, or there will be an attempt to scrape together some, say, Syrians for a round two and, when we grind them too, an agreement by mid-April or late April," Oleksiy Arestovich said in a video.

"I think that no later than in May, early May, we should have a peace agreement, maybe much earlier: we will see," Arestovich said.

The remarks projected a new-found confidence that Ukraine's heavily outnumbered forces have made it impossible for Russia to achieve what Western countries believe was Moscow's aim - to install in Kyiv pro-Russian leaders._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

From some of the media reports and diplomatic moves, it appears the tide is turning, visits from European prime ministers to Kyiv are perhaps to deter the use of chemical weapons. You never know, Joe could even pay a surprise visit to Kyiv with the 82 airborne as his body guard, backing up the Secret Service. It could deter the use of chemical weapons and sometimes leaders put it on the line. I think the Russians will suffer some major defeats in Ukraine and many prisoners will be taken deep inside the country in the very near future, something is afoot. The Russians appear to be worn out and stretched out enough and perhaps the Ukrainians have additional forces freshly trained to throw into the fight at decisive points on the Russian supply lines.

Driving the Russians back from Kyiv and having a series of foreign leaders visiting Kyiv, would deter the use of chemical weapons with minimal risk, they will have the equipment and masks with them and should be safe enough.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why war should be avoided, but if you gotta do something like this, you'd better be good at it, but random chance and dumb luck are big factors in war too. Remember though, soldiers win battles and logistics win wars, if that rule applies here, the Russians have already lost. Modern warfare is very logistics dependent, cut it off and the guys are soon screwed and have to surrender, preferably en mass.


Amateurs talk combat,professionals talk logistics.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Amateurs talk combat,professionals talk logistics.


Vlad will also be broke soon and even if he could throw in the kitchen sink, it will be weeks before the ground dries out and he can get off the choked roads that pass through built up areas. Vlad not only had no plan B, he invaded at the worst possible time, the very being of mud season and that mud sticks like dog shit!

He did not know himself and he did not know his enemy, two fundamental mistakes that will be paid for in Russian lives and treasure. Another big thing in war is the element of surprise, he never had any, we outed him before he started. I think Vlad might be in for a big surprise himself soon, from the moves I'm seeing in the news something is afoot. Ukraine has been training fresh troops and NATO equipping them with soviet arms mostly, NLAWS and stingers, they don't need 3 months of basic either. What will happen if the Ukrainians suddenly field 100 or 200K fresh troops in a fight that is in the balance? Now imagine if those troops were highly motivated and expertly lead, with a good smart plan provided by NATO experts, using NATO intelligence. The Russians are just about worn down and their logistics are stretched out and under constant attack from territorials who are shooting out the tires of trucks at a minimum. They should have had just about enough time to train significant new forces with NATO help, training multilingual armies is the main thing NATO does and they have a great deal of experience doing it in western Europe.


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2022)

Oil mayhem: Treasury revises inflation outlook, DPE warns of 'fuel rationing' if war continues | Business


National Treasury has revised its inflation outlook for 2022 and its projections are lower than most.




www.news24.com


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2022)

UK to impose sanctions on 370 more Russians


More than 50 oligarchs and their families, with combined net worth of £100bn, targeted in latest raft of measures




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

I see three NATO prime ministers are visiting Kyiv today and Zelenskiy is addressing parliament here today via video. Joe might go to Europe next week, the Russians are starting to lose. Vlad is getting it through his thick skull that he will not just lose, but will be humiliated and castrated metaphorically speaking on the world stage. It is a very dangerous situation.

I think we will see a succession of NATO leaders in Kyiv as a deterrent to using chemical weapons on the city. It will be safe enough, they will have protective gear and I'm sure all the fighters do. The population would be another matter, but I imagine masks at least are being shipped to them and many are getting out or should. Vlad would not want to attack Kyiv with NATO prime ministers inside, most of these people are the de facto leaders of their countries, most presidents are ceremonial in Europe. They would be taking minimal risk because they would be protected, but to walk among the dying and dead civilians with the media broadcasting it all, would be the end of Vlad. Xi would run for cover, or should and not even he could publicly support it, he's not quite that far gone yet.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> From some of the media reports and diplomatic moves, it appears the tide is turning, visits from European prime ministers to Kyiv are perhaps to deter the use of chemical weapons. You never know, Joe could even pay a surprise visit to Kyiv with the 82 airborne as his body guard, backing up the Secret Service. It could deter the use of chemical weapons and sometimes leaders put it on the line. I think the Russians will suffer some major defeats in Ukraine and many prisoners will be taken deep inside the country in the very near future, something is afoot. The Russians appear to be worn out and stretched out enough and perhaps the Ukrainians have additional forces freshly trained to throw into the fight at decisive points on the Russian supply lines.
> 
> Driving the Russians back from Kyiv and having a series of foreign leaders visiting Kyiv, would deter the use of chemical weapons with minimal risk, they will have the equipment and masks with them and should be safe enough.


there is almost always something you ignore in your posts...not the same thing in every post, but if there is anything in the context that is bad for the Ukrainians, you seem to just ignore it.
China is leaning towards giving russia aid, both food and "military" aid...probably ammunition and consumables like anti missile flares for aircraft
https://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/explainer-plausible-chinese-military-aid-russia-83451560

https://time.com/6157184/russia-military-china-ukraine/
and that will extend the conflict considerably. 
don't get me wrong, i admire your optimism, but i don't think it's realistic to make predictions when you don't take these kinds of factors into account.
i hope the russians cave in and have to withdraw today, and that the sanctions in place remain there long enough to cripple putin from ever being able to do anything like this again, but that isn't how the world usually works..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see three NATO prime ministers are visiting Kyiv today and Zelenskiy is addressing parliament here today via video. Joe might go to Europe next week, the Russians are starting to lose. Vlad is getting it through his thick skull that he will not just lose, but will be humiliated and castrated metaphorically speaking on the world stage. It is a very dangerous situation.
> 
> I think we will see a succession of NATO leaders in Kyiv as a deterrent to using chemical weapons on the city. It will be safe enough, they will have protective gear and I'm sure all the fighters do. The population would be another matter, but I imagine masks at least are being shipped to them and many are getting out or should. Vlad would not want to attack Kyiv with NATO prime ministers inside, most of these people are the de facto leaders of their countries, most presidents are ceremonial in Europe. They would be taking minimal risk because they would be protected, but to walk among the dying and dead civilians with the media broadcasting it all, would be the end of Vlad. Xi would run for cover, or should and not even he could publicly support it, he's not quite that far gone yet.


putin will give a flying motherfuck about NATO personnel on the ground in Ukraine, if they enter a warzone, then they take their chances just like the reporters do. if anything, he will laugh his ass of if any of them get killed, and use it to fuel his propaganda organ grinder


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there is almost always something you ignore in your posts...not the same thing in every post, but if there is anything in the context that is bad for the Ukrainians, you seem to just ignore it.
> China is leaning towards giving russia aid, both food and "military" aid...probably ammunition and consumables like anti missile flares for aircraft
> https://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/explainer-plausible-chinese-military-aid-russia-83451560
> 
> ...


I posted on that in the China thread, it will probably have little impact on this war. We will see about China, they could be posturing for a better bargaining position, or Xi could be going all in for Vlad, iron curtain partners. It might not be helpful to cut Russia off from some consumer goods. Or perhaps Xi will use Vlad as his proxy to wage war on the west, wearing him down and weakening him before screwing him. China needs, oil, resources and consumer goods from China, particularly groceries to replace those missing from the west. Russia will pay dearly and Vlad will be Xi's vassal until he screws him. They don't trust each other and it is a relationship of mutual gain, not comradeship and goodwill, each one would cut the other's throat and knows it.

Short term the tactical situation for the Russians looks dire and I believe there is a surprise for Vlad in the making and NATO leaders are in Kyiv to insure Vlad doesn't do anything stupid, when they turn the screw on his nuts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> putin will give a flying motherfuck about NATO personnel on the ground in Ukraine, if they enter a warzone, then they take their chances just like the reporters do. if anything, he will laugh his ass of if any of them get killed, and use it to fuel his propaganda organ grinder


They are Prime Ministers, not NATO personal and I think they are there for a reason, to make it harder to attack a city with chemical weapons, not just leaders will be there, the media will be too.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there is almost always something you ignore in your posts...not the same thing in every post, but if there is anything in the context that is bad for the Ukrainians, you seem to just ignore it.
> China is leaning towards giving russia aid, both food and "military" aid...probably ammunition and consumables like anti missile flares for aircraft
> https://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/explainer-plausible-chinese-military-aid-russia-83451560
> 
> ...


lol, thats led’s specialty… predictions. he gave up meditating for fortune telling .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are Prime Ministers, not NATO personal and I think they are there for a reason, to make it harder to attack a city with chemical weapons, not just leaders will be there, the media will be too.


he doesn't fucking care, and honestly, he has no reason to. there is no law that says diplomats can't get killed in an attack during a war. they would be stupid to expose themselves to that danger, and putin would have no legal indemnity for any or all of them getting killed while touring in a war zone


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, thats led’s specialty… predictions. he gave up meditating for fortune telling .
> View attachment 5102090


We will see, but something is afoot, I know about China and posted in the China thread on it. Those NATO leaders are in Kyiv for a reason, they will announce aid, but others will come too. I think they have Kyiv beyond artillery range, but not beyond rocket artillery range. Vlad might soon be very desperate and these guys are there to try and make sure he doesn't do something stupid. Tens of thousands of Russian prisoners would ruin Vlad's whole day and he might want to take it out on innocent women and children. I can assure you their fathers, brothers and sons will stop at nothing to stop the slaughter and they have lot's of help. The generals are all optimistic and so am I.

The only way to "negotiate" with Vlad is to have him by the nuts in one hand and a knife stuck in his throat with the other, it's the only way to stop the mass murder.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he doesn't fucking care, and honestly, he has no reason to. there is no law that says diplomats can't get killed in an attack during a war. they would be stupid to expose themselves to that danger, and putin would have no legal indemnity for any or all of them getting killed while touring in a war zone


It might not work, but they will try it anyway, if he's gonna do it, we want plenty of witnesses, because after he does it, it is gonna be fucking grim. Start digging your shelter and reviewing 50's civil defense films on YouTube, also buy a good mask, a full face one and a bunch of bunny suits.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We will see, but something is afoot, I know about China and posted in the China thread on it. Those NATO leaders are in Kyiv for a reason, they will announce aid, but others will come too. I think they have Kyiv beyond artillery range, but not beyond rocket artillery range. Vlad might soon be very desperate and these guys are there to try and make sure he doesn't do something stupid. Tens of thousands of Russian prisoners would ruin Vlad's whole day and he might want to take it out on innocent women and children. I can assure you their fathers, brothers and sons will stop at nothing to stop the slaughter and they have lot's of help. The generals are all optimistic and so am I.
> 
> The only way to "negotiate" with Vlad is to have him by the nuts in one hand and a knife stuck in his throat with the other, it the only way to stop the mass murder.


as long as he has the launch code for 3000 nukes in his pocket, no one is going to get a hold on his balls or his neck. this is going to end up being negotiated, Ukraine will probably lose Donbas, crimea, and probably a lot of territory east of the dnieper...IF they want it to end soon. they may kick russia out completely, but it will take months, if not years, and cost a lot more lives and a lot more infrastructure damage...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> as long as he has the launch code for 3000 nukes in his pocket, no one is going to get a hold on his balls or his neck. this is going to end up being negotiated, Ukraine will probably lose Donbas, crimea, and probably a lot of territory east of the dnieper...IF they want it to end soon. they may kick russia out completely, but it will take months, if not years, and cost a lot more lives and a lot more infrastructure damage...


Oh I agree, but I think they can eject him from the country completely, including Crimea in the next month, while NATO stares him down and supply's the Ukrainians, I expect the situation around many of the cities to improve over the next week as the Ukrainians make counter attacks. They will also want to push them back near Kyiv and make the city safer and more open for international visits.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad will also be broke soon and even if he could throw in the kitchen sink, it will be weeks before the ground dries out and he can get off the choked roads that pass through built up areas. Vlad not only had no plan B, he invaded at the worst possible time, the very being of mud season and that mud sticks like dog shit!
> 
> He did not know himself and he did not know his enemy, two fundamental mistakes that will be paid for in Russian money and treasure. Another big thing in war is the element of surprise, he never had any, we outed him before he started. I think Vlad might be in for a big surprise himself soon, from the moves I'm seeing in the news something is afoot. Ukraine has been training fresh troops and NATO equipping them with soviet arms mostly, NLAWS and stingers, they don't need 3 months of basic either. What will happen if the Ukrainians suddenly field 100 or 200K fresh troops in a fight that is in the balance? Now imagine if those troops were highly motivated and expertly lead, with a good smart plan provided by NATO experts, using NATO intelligence. The Russians are just about worn down and their logistics are stretched out and under constant attack from territorials who are shooting out the tires of trucks at a minimum. They should have had just about enough time to train significant new forces with NATO help, training multilingual armies is the main thing NATO does and they have a great deal of experience doing it in western Europe.


I've watched some video of Russian POW's,some claim that their units were actually just formed up prior to going into Ukraine,so not only were they lied to about just conducting exercises or protecting a humanitarian corridor,they actually had no experience w/their cohorts as a unit,and the Russian command expected shit like that to work? UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

An illiterate confederate general (who founded the KKK) once described battle as "firstest with the mostest" and that is how this war is shaping up. Vlad feed his entire force into the meat grinder scrapping up people where ever they could find them, from some of the prisoner interviews. He is having trouble finding combat troops to feed in and is hiring mercenaries out of desperation. He had no plan B, it takes time to assemble forces and move them, he dare not call up the reserve and he invaded at the worst possible time. He is having well documented logistical issues and the Ukrainians are focused on making them worse and he is a very bad strategic position in the country with his forces scattered around. He is also getting checked and beaten back around western Kyiv and being constantly drained and worn down. The Ukrainians have almost equal forces in the country and are training many more with NATO help and they will get to the fight before any help that Vlad can provide will. Chinese MRE's are one thing, trucks to get them into Ukraine might be another.

I might seem optimistic, because I try to look at the problems, many times, from the Russian's perspective and even Vlad's. Try to see the world through their eyes, the problems they face and fear. Also I know about or suspect the many things the Ukrainians are doing that we don't hear about on the news, but are sometimes mentioned in the media by the generals on TV. I speculate, but that's why many are here, to speculate, discuss events and possibilities.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

I think they are using rockets to bombard Kyiv and not artillery guns, they are pounding the suburbs, miles away, as far as they can reach.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Leaders of 3 European countries plan to visit Kyiv*


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 15, 2022)

Would be nice if the pope, the patriarch and dalai lama joined them in kyev, there are no atheists in foxholes


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2022)

ah come on, you not gonna join ol pooty in this war.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503751361946693641
what are ya afraid of.....tiny little coup


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ah come on, you not gonna join ol pooty in this war.......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503751361946693641
> what are ya afraid of.....tiny little coup


While the army is away the public will play. Would that not be great?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2022)

printer said:


> While the army is away the public will play. Would that not be great?


yep, for Belarus, ol Lush neededs to be romoved.......Pooty would flip.....and loose one of his main cooridors to get to Kiev


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

*Russian TV employee who protested Ukraine war on air appears in court*








Russian TV employee who protested Ukraine war on air appears in court


The Russian journalist who held up an anti-war sign during a state-run news broadcast in Russia appeared in court on Tuesday to be tried on a misdemeanor charge.




thehill.com


----------



## mooray (Mar 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I might seem optimistic, because* I try to look at the problems, many times, from the Russian's perspective and even Vlad's. Try to see the world through their eyes, the problems they face and fear.* Also I know about or suspect the many things the Ukrainians are doing that we don't hear about on the news, but are sometimes mentioned in the media by the generals on TV. I speculate, but that's why many are here, to speculate, discuss events and possibilities.


This is a requirement of social problem solving, but it's pretty rare to see these days.


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

*NATO War Games Drill Massing 50 Warships, 30K Troops on Russia's Border*
A planned NATO exercise with about 30,000 troops from more than 25 countries from Europe and North America began in northern Norway on Monday.

NATO said that the drill, named Cold Response that includes 200 aircraft and 50 vessels, was “not linked to Russia’s unprovoked and unjustified invasion of Ukraine.”

The drill in NATO-member Norway, which shares a nearly 200-kilometer (124-mile) land border with Russia, will be held just a few hundred kilometers from the Russian border and was planned long before Moscow’s invasion of Ukraine.

The exercise, just a few miles from the Russian border, was planned long before Moscow's invasion of Ukraine but its significance has now been heightened.

"This exercise is extremely important for the security of Norway and its allies. We will practice an allied reinforcement of Norway," Norwegian Defence Minister Odd Roger Enoksen.

"It is not being held because of the Russian authorities' attack on Ukraine, but given the backdrop there is a heightened significance."








NATO War Games Drill Massing 50 Warships, 30K Troops on Russia's Border


A planned NATO exercise with about 30,000 troops from more than 25 countries from Europe and North America began in northern Norway on Monday.NATO said that the drill, named Cold Response that includes 200 aircraft and 50 vessels, was "not linked to Russia's unprovoked and...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

Vlad will need to send his personal Drone protection truck, that protects his convoy from drone attack in Moscow, when ever he pokes his head out of the Kremlin. Looks like Uncle Sam might be painting some drones blue and yellow and handing them over or flying them themselves secretly.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Effectiveness Of Ukraine's Drones Against Russian Forces Following Successful Attack Overnight*


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 15, 2022)

Ok so i continued spamming russians on telegram with copied articles and screen recordings of youtube videos and i actually made some see the truth!


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> It was literally "Two words" according to Google translate
> 
> The police didn't waste any time taking her way, yipes.


It's been reported Russian jails are so full it's standing room only.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 15, 2022)

Well putin is not holding back. Russia has announced sanctions against Biden, Hillary Clinton, and other top US officials. donald trump and his family obviously are not targeted by the sanctions. But all you can do is laugh at Russia and they're sanctions. Nobody gives a damn. Sanction the entire world. Russia is just a weak failed state.

putin fucked up big time and his mistake will cost millions of Russian people the future they had hoped for. putin has set Russia back decades.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I can only identify one of six. Who are they?


The bottom three are Pompeo (because it says it) Trump and Tucker.

The top three have me stumped especially if it was from the 30s. However based on the clothing the middle person is female and with the Rudy mouth I'm going with..





























Who is Eleanor Roosevelt?..What do I win Jimmy?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Well putin is not holding back. Russia has announced sanctions against Biden, Hillary Clinton, and other top US officials. donald trump and his family obviously are not targeted by the sanctions. But all you can do is laugh at Russia and they're sanctions. Nobody gives a damn. Sanction the entire world. Russia is just a weak failed state.
> 
> putin fucked up big time and his mistake will cost millions of Russian people the future they had hoped for. putin has set Russia back decades.


I listed to his speech before invasion- he said he would change the world.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

He won over Canada
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russia-Ukraine conflict: Zelenskyy addresses Canada's Parliament *





Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy will address the Canadian Parliament on Tuesday as his country continues its fierce resistance to the invasion by Russia nearly three weeks ago.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500580667654131712
> that patch tho


Geopolitical warfare is hell..hate to say it but CHERNOBYL? Ukraine is not in a position to handle or let the little Russian Troll have access to more.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He won over Canada
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Russia-Ukraine conflict: Zelenskyy addresses Canada's Parliament *
> 
> ...


The US is not putting boots on the ground.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 15, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I listed to his speech before invasion- he said he would change the world.


He did change the world. The world now despises Russia.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> every word he said is right...we made promises we aren't keeping, and they all deserve to be pissed
> i'm sick that we don't step up, either through NATO or on our own, and help these people in a real way...
> putin is trying to involve China, is calling in mercenaries, i say lets make it a level playing field, send in a few thousand marines, a few battalions of mech infantry, a few field artillery teams. let's start firing some weapons back across the border at massing troops, before they get to take the fight into Ukraine. let's destroy any troops entering Ukraine from Belarus, lets take back the stolen cities and kick the fucking russians asses for them


What promises did the US make and when?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2022)

xtsho said:


> He did change the world. The world now despises Russia.


We always did just some forgot..I'm horrified as to how much of Florida they own.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The US is not putting boots on the ground.


so they say.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

*Russian Offensive Campaign Assessment, March 14*
Mar 14, 2022 - Press ISW





Russian forces made small territorial gains in Luhansk Oblast on March 14 but did not conduct any major attacks toward Kyiv or in northeastern Ukraine. Russian forces continue to assemble reinforcements and attempt to improve logistical support in both the Kyiv and southern operational directions. Ongoing Russian efforts to replace combat losses with both Russian replacements and non-Russian sources, including Syrian fighters and the Wagner Group, are unlikely to enable Russia to resume major offensive operations within the coming week.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we actually have very little invested in the war, it would be a lot more appropriate for the EU to deal with him. America tends to assume they're required for any kind of negotiations to succeed, but in this case, it might be better for us to be interested observers, letting the people involved on the scene make the calls.


And people tend to involve US..i hear for pleas of 'US and NATO' from Ukraine..we are a part of NATO not plus and freestanding.

Zelensky trip to the OA that he's been begging for..the meaning of..which only served to anger Putin. That's when Putin started to amass troops- shortly after September 2021.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The US is not putting boots on the ground.


Neither are we, it is not required and after the Ukrainians get the upper hand, they will want to do it alone!


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> so they say.....


We can do anything with drones including flying one up Putins ass...but it will be at the time and place of America's choosing.

I really wish Media would stop asking..same ol reporters Peter Doocy 10 questions..when they've been told there's nothing more to preview.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 15, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The US is not putting boots on the ground.


Guaranteed there are US operatives on the ground in Ukraine right now. Some military, some CIA, some from other sectors. But the US is on the ground. Nobody will admit it but we're there. Some acting as advisors on the use of US weapons being sent into the country and some are there gathering intelligence.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> We always did just some forgot..I'm horrified as to how much of Florida they own.


Any day now the breakaway republic of Miami will appeal to Vladolf for protection. The question becomes, will Cuba or Honduras support Russian logistics?


----------



## xtsho (Mar 15, 2022)

We also still have a small diplomatic presence in Ukraine and that means US Marines providing security.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

*'I'm a US Marine': Americans among volunteers fighting for Ukraine*





Ukrainian officials say more than 20,000 volunteers are interested in joining Ukraine's international legion. CNN's Jim Sciutto speaks with volunteers to learn why they plan to join the fight against Russia.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2022)

Isn't it interesting that pooty is loosing troops and he's 100% in while Ukraine just hit 200k now + Volunteers......and growing


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Neither are we, it is not required and after the Ukrainians get the upper hand, they will want to do it alone!


And they should..and they can with our help on hardware, yours, UK etc..Russian troops are no different from Ukraine troops.

I think our Congress gets the same talk today from Zelensky.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Isn't it interesting that pooty is loosing troops and he's 100% in while Ukraine just hit 200k now + Volunteers......and growing


People want to go back to their lives with technology and McD..no kid is interested in old Soviet Union and the madman who is.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Well putin is not holding back. Russia has announced sanctions against Biden, Hillary Clinton, and other top US officials. donald trump and his family obviously are not targeted by the sanctions. But all you can do is laugh at Russia and they're sanctions. Nobody gives a damn. Sanction the entire world. Russia is just a weak failed state.
> 
> putin fucked up big time and his mistake will cost millions of Russian people the future they had hoped for. putin has set Russia back decades.


Putin is dying so we will die. It’s the mindset. We need to drop a bomb on his head


----------



## xtsho (Mar 15, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> People want to go back to their lives with technology and McD..no kid is interested in old Soviet Union and the madman who is.


putin could stop right now. Stop the bombing and withdraw all troops. Even then it's going to take years for Russia to recover from this complete disaster that putin has brought on his own people. They're screwed no matter what happens.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2022)

xtsho said:


> putin could stop right now. Stop the bombing and withdraw all troops. Even then it's going to take years for Russia to recover from this complete disaster that putin has brought on his own people. They're screwed no matter what happens.


He won’t stop due to his personality, Russia is going to be synonymous with famine if they don’t stop him.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2022)

It seems obvious to cut the head off the snake so it’s interesting to me why this is not happening. We must know roughly where he is.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2022)

xtsho said:


> putin could stop right now. Stop the bombing and withdraw all troops. Even then it's going to take years for Russia to recover from this complete disaster that putin has brought on his own people. They're screwed no matter what happens.


Totally. I personally believe it goes back to King Biden was holding court with King Zelensky in 9/21. The most powerful man in the world was meeting with Putin nemesis- tall and handsome while short and stubby sat home. Putin lost face. And you're right Putin will destroy. His end game is much like every other narcissist out there especially Trump. If they can't have no one will. If they have to spend $70B to crack down on SSDI fraud and it will save $70B? Zero end game. Police officer ex-husbands are the same and there was a price to my freedom but I didn't want to become a Dateline episode.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 15, 2022)

zeddd said:


> He won’t stop due to his personality, Russia is going to be synonymous with famine if they don’t stop him.


He'll be stopped. Europe is not going to put up with his crap.


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> What promises did the US make and when?


Budapest Memorandum in 1994. Ukraine gave up its nukes in part because the US ensured its safety. Biden made a mistake with the Polish planes. He could have said he was just following up on the US's obligations and yet not getting the US into a war.


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

xtsho said:


> He'll be stopped. Europe is not going to put up with his crap.


Only way that will happen is by Nato jumping in and the US will not support that as the republicans will win the coming elections because of it.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2022)

xtsho said:


> He'll be stopped. Europe is not going to put up with his crap.


Europe has no fight in it except the British and they are independent of the EU.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Europe has no fight in it except the British and they are independent of the EU.


But they are NATO members.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> But they are NATO members.


Yes but they are not in Europe as America is not in Europe but in Nato, my point being that the European Union countries don’t want/can’t fight


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Yes but they are not in Europe as America is not in Europe but in Nato


UK and Ireland, not in Europe? My atlas contradicts you, sir.
If you mean EU, that is not what you posted.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> UK and Ireland, not in Europe? My atlas contradicts you, sir.
> If you mean EU, that is not what you posted.


Can you put me on ignore until the war is over, thanks


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Can you put me on ignore until the war is over, thanks


Never honored such a request and not gonna start. Say something weasely, get quoted.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2022)

xtsho said:


> He'll be stopped. Europe is not going to put up with his crap.


That's fine with Putin. He may not be able to have Ukraine but neither will their people. He will make it into some barren no mans land. Therefore, the win his. Zero end game.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2022)

printer said:


> Budapest Memorandum in 1994. Ukraine gave up its nukes in part because the US ensured its safety. Biden made a mistake with the Polish planes. He could have said he was just following up on the US's obligations and yet not getting the US into a war.


Biden had the DoD and all of his advisors to deal with. The last thing we wish is a misstep and little madman to take it the wrong way. What you said was quite reasonable and on the table. America made the mistake and Biden is as only as good as his advisors. Ultimately the decision is up to him. But why didn't he? There is more to this than we are privy. You have to ask yourself for Poland to tie themselves up in knots over delivery process? There's more to this than we know.

Eventually it will come out why even though it doesn't seem to make sense right now.


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

I do not see how Putin can sell a part victory as falling back to the original two 'breakaway ' provinces Ukraine will stock up on munitions for the next time. So the reasoning of taking Ukraine to protect from a weaponized area next to Russia ends up being a loss.


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Biden had the DoD and all of his advisors to deal with. The last thing we wish is a misstep and little madman to take it the wrong way. What you said was quite reasonable and on the table. America made the mistake and Biden is as only as good as his advisors. Ultimately the decision is up to him. But why didn't he? There is more to this than we are privy. You have to ask yourself for Poland to tie themselves up in knots over delivery process? There's more to this than we know.
> 
> Eventually it will come out why even though it doesn't seem to make sense right now.


I am sure they decided on not supplying the planes for good reason. Poland didn't say they were going to pay for the new aircraft, did they? And if the US is giving away brand new fighter aircraft then we want to get in line for them also. As well as the rest of Europe (well maybe not France, mind you Germany ordering new aircraft which puts the program of developing their own with France seems now in doubt. France is not pleased about it.)


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

*Court of Arbitration for Sport denies Russia request to freeze UEFA ban*
A court has denied Russia’s request to freeze the Union of European Football Associations’ (UEFA) ban on its soccer federation clubs amid Russia’s ongoing invasion of Ukraine. 

“The President of the Appeals Arbitration Division of the Court of Arbitration for Sport (CAS) has denied the request filed by the Football Union of Russia (FUR) to stay, for the duration of the CAS proceedings, the execution of the UEFA Executive Committee’s decision to suspend all Russian teams and clubs from its competitions until further notice (the Challenged Decision),” the Court of Arbitration for Sport (CAS) said in a statement on Tuesday. 

CAS president Corinne Schmidhauser also said that all Russian teams should be banned from participating in competitions until further notice, meaning that Russia’s national team World Cup qualifying match against Poland later this month will be canceled. 

According to the Associated Press, Poland, Sweden, and the Czech Republic’s national teams, refused to play Russia amid the ongoing invasion of Ukraine. 
FIFA, the world’s governing soccer body, recently awarded a bye to Poland national team last week, the AP reported.
Schmidhauser noted that Russia’s full appeal to freeze both FIFA decisions is “likely to be issued at the end of this week.”








Court of Arbitration for Sport denies Russia request to freeze UEFA ban


A court has denied Russia’s request to freeze the Union of European Football Associations’ (UEFA) ban on its soccer federation clubs amid Russia’s ongoing invasion of Ukraine. “The President o…




thehill.com






So sad.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> UK and Ireland, not in Europe? My atlas contradicts you, sir.
> If you mean EU, that is not what you posted.


Unfortunately that significant difference is often omitted nowadays. UK went through Brexit, rid itself of EU, regained their sovereignty and now you lumb them back together with Europe. As if that isn’t bad enough you brought up Ireland, why? 

In all seriousness, maybe what Zedd’s saying is it’s Russia, US and UK who signed the Budapest Memorandum, not ”Europe”, not EU. But let me ask.



zeddd said:


> Europe has no fight in it except the British and they are independent of the EU.


Huh?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *Court of Arbitration for Sport denies Russia request to freeze UEFA ban*
> A court has denied Russia’s request to freeze the Union of European Football Associations’ (UEFA) ban on its soccer federation clubs amid Russia’s ongoing invasion of Ukraine.
> 
> “The President of the Appeals Arbitration Division of the Court of Arbitration for Sport (CAS) has denied the request filed by the Football Union of Russia (FUR) to stay, for the duration of the CAS proceedings, the execution of the UEFA Executive Committee’s decision to suspend all Russian teams and clubs from its competitions until further notice (the Challenged Decision),” the Court of Arbitration for Sport (CAS) said in a statement on Tuesday.
> ...


To misquote Indiana Jones, it just got personal.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2022)

hope this helps....









Budapest Memorandum - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 15, 2022)

I don't see how Putin can possibly fall back at this point and still save face. I also don't see how Ukraine can possibly win without direct help from NATO, thereby starting WWIII.


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> To misquote Indiana Jones, it just got personal.


Actually I was going to see if I could find a Trump gif with him saying "So sad." but I did not want to hear his voice if I did not have to.


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I don't see how Putin can possibly fall back at this point and still save face. I also don't see how Ukraine can possibly win without direct help from NATO, thereby starting WWIII.


It will be an Afghanistan kind of win for Russia. Not one they desire though.


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

*Zelensky concedes Ukraine unlikely to join NATO, seeks security guarantees*
Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on Tuesday admitted that Ukraine is unlikely to join NATO, the western security alliance that Russian President Vladimir Putin has demanded Ukraine never join, as he made a call for increased security commitments from the West. 
In an address before the U.K.'s Joint Expeditionary Force, Zelensky said Ukraine was still seeking security guarantees short of joining NATO, Reuters reported.
The Ukrainian president said it was "clear" that Ukraine was not a member of NATO, The Washington Post reported.

"For years we heard about the apparently open door, but have already also heard that we will not enter there, and these are truths and must be acknowledged," he said.

Ukraine has strived to join NATO since the annexation of the Crimean Peninsula in 2014, but Moscow has fiercely fought against it. Russia's demand that Ukraine never join the alliance is among the lofty demands it has made in talks to halt its attack.
Ukrainian and Russian negotiators are still discussing terms this week to potentially enact a ceasefire in Ukraine as the Russian onslaught continues, taking a growing civilian toll. 








Zelensky concedes Ukraine unlikely to join NATO, seeks security guarantees


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on Tuesday admitted that Ukraine is unlikely to join NATO, the Western security alliance that Russian President Vladimir Putin has demanded Ukraine never…




thehill.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 15, 2022)

printer said:


> It will be an Afghanistan kind of win for Russia. Not one they desire though.


Yes and no. They have the advantage of proximity which the US didn't have. It seems to me that at the end of the day, Ukraine is annexed by Russia, a lot of the annexed inhabitants hate Putin, but live under authoritarian control, so are helpless to do anything about it. Sometime in this decade Putin retires to a cozy chair, while his replacement conveniently pardons him from any possible misdeeds.


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

*UK slaps new sanctions on Russia as invasion of Ukraine continues*
The new sanctions target exports of high-end luxury goods to Russia and place an additional 35 percent import tariff on hundreds of key products.
The tariff increase will affect Russian vodka, iron, steel, glass and glassware, machinery, works of art and fur skins, among other products, and the export ban will likely have an impact on luxury vehicles, high-end fashion and artwork.

The U.K. government said the new penalties will hurt Russian President Vladimir Putin’s war effort and that their effect on U.K companies will be kept low.

“The measures will cause maximum harm to Putin’s war machine while minimising the impact on UK businesses as G7 leaders unite to unleash a fresh wave of economic sanctions on Moscow,” the government said in a press release.
“The export ban will come into force shortly and will make sure oligarchs and other members of the elite, who have grown rich under President Putin’s reign and support his illegal invasion, are deprived of access to luxury goods,” the government added.

The new round of sanctions comes after the Economic Crime Bill was enacted in the U.K., according to Reuters. The law allows the government to quicken its actions in trying to eliminate Russian “dirty money” from British assets, according to the news wire.








UK slaps new sanctions on Russia as invasion of Ukraine continues


The United Kingdom slapped new sanctions on Russia Tuesday as Moscow continues its invasion of Ukraine.The new sanctions target exports of high-end luxury goods to Russia and place an addition…




thehill.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *Zelensky concedes Ukraine unlikely to join NATO, seeks security guarantees*
> Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on Tuesday admitted that Ukraine is unlikely to join NATO, the western security alliance that Russian President Vladimir Putin has demanded Ukraine never join, as he made a call for increased security commitments from the West.
> In an address before the U.K.'s Joint Expeditionary Force, Zelensky said Ukraine was still seeking security guarantees short of joining NATO, Reuters reported.
> The Ukrainian president said it was "clear" that Ukraine was not a member of NATO, The Washington Post reported.
> ...


He's just now figuring that out? Dang, I could have told him that and I'm not even a professional comedian.


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yes and no. They have the advantage of proximity which the US didn't have. It seems to me that at the end of the day, Ukraine is annexed by Russia, a lot of the annexed inhabitants hate Putin, but live under authoritarian control, so are helpless to do anything about it. Sometime in this decade Putin retires to a cozy chair, while his replacement conveniently pardons him from any possible misdeeds.


Russia is closer but they are also economically the size of Italy. And with the restrictions on them things may get costly just being next door.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *UK slaps new sanctions on Russia as invasion of Ukraine continues*
> The new sanctions target exports of high-end luxury goods to Russia and place an additional 35 percent import tariff on hundreds of key products.
> The tariff increase will affect Russian vodka, iron, steel, glass and glassware, machinery, works of art and fur skins, among other products, and the export ban will likely have an impact on luxury vehicles, high-end fashion and artwork.
> 
> ...


What I want to know is how long all these sanctions will last? Is Russia the new Cuba, or will everyone conveniently forget 6-months after Ukraine surrenders?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yes and no. They have the advantage of proximity which the US didn't have. It seems to me that at the end of the day, Ukraine is annexed by Russia, a lot of the annexed inhabitants hate Putin, but live under authoritarian control, so are helpless to do anything about it. Sometime in this decade Putin retires to a cozy chair, while his replacement conveniently pardons him from any possible misdeeds.


Soviets had a long border with Afghanistan. They still left defeated.


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> He's just now figuring that out? Dang, I could have told him that and I'm not even a professional comedian.


It is a message to Putin, a face saving gift. Putin will probably be happy to say to his people he stopped Nato and have increased the size of russia by two provinces.


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> What I want to know is how long all these sanctions will last? Is Russia the new Cuba, or will everyone conveniently forget 6-months after Ukraine surrenders?


People will not forget too fast.


----------



## mooray (Mar 15, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> What I want to know is how long all these sanctions will last? Is Russia the new Cuba, or will everyone conveniently forget 6-months after Ukraine surrenders?


I'd guess everyone will be forgetting six months later, but not out of convenience(agenda), more because it just won't be shiny enough anymore for our ADD brains.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 15, 2022)

printer said:


> Russia is closer but they are also economically the size of Italy. And with the restrictions on them things may get costly just being next door.


Russia is over 50 times the size of Italy, with over twice the population, but only 10% of the debt compared to Italy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2022)

Zelensky may not get to NATO status for a while, but i'd bet he'd get EU status.......just a guess


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 15, 2022)

printer said:


> People will not forget too fast.


So like two decades? People are pretty forgetful, especially when the leaders they hate are no longer in power.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 15, 2022)

mooray said:


> I'd guess everyone will be forgetting six months later, but not out of convenience(agenda), more because it just won't be shiny enough anymore for our ADD brains.


I really doubt that.


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Russia is over 50 times the size of Italy, with over twice the population, but only 10% of the debt compared to Italy.


And that is because Putin was getting set for this invasion putting away a rainy day chest. He did not count on it being frozen though. 



PJ Diaz said:


> So like two decades? People are pretty forgetful, especially when the leaders they hate are no longer in power.


But that is the point, to get someone more civilized in power. And just a name change will not do.


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

*Ukraine says Russia holds 400 hospital patients and staff hostage in Mariupol, bombardment of Kyiv continues*
Ukrainian officials say Russian forces have captured a hospital and taken patients and staff hostage in the besieged city of Mariupol.

The Donetsk regional governor said Russian forces were holding more than 400 people, including patients and doctors, hostage in the basement of an intensive care hospital in Mariupol. 

Pavlo Kyrylenko said the hospital was bombed but staff continued to treat patients in the basement as high-rise buildings burned around them.
It comes after a deadly attack on a maternity hospital in the city last week. 

The Mariupol city council reported 2,000 civilian cars had managed to leave along a humanitarian corridor that runs more than 260 kilometres west to the city of Zaporizhzhia.

The city council said another 2,000 cars were waiting to leave along the route.
It was not clear if the number of departed vehicles given on Tuesday (local time) included 160 cars that left the day before.








Russia steps up bombardment as it presses in on Kyiv, an estimated 20,000 flee Mariupol


In what's believed to be the biggest evacuation yet from Mariupol, about 2,000 cars make it out along the humanitarian corridor, while talks continue between Russia and Ukraine as European leaders head to Kyiv to show support.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 15, 2022)

printer said:


> And that is because Putin was getting set for this invasion putting away a rainy day chest. He did not count on it being frozen though.
> 
> 
> But that is the point, to get someone more civilized in power. And just a name change will not do.


He could be in power for over another decade, then when someone takes over it's all happysville. I'm not a fan of his, but Putin seems like a pretty skilled chess player.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503793166511607810


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503847478629650435


----------



## mooray (Mar 15, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Russia is over 50 times the size of Italy, with over twice the population, but only 10% of the debt compared to Italy.


That debt/currency ratio has sure changed though. At least Italy is using their Euro, worth more than 100x the Ruble. Imagine having to pay debt when your currency has been on a downward trend for decades in addition to being cut in half overnight. Italy is not in great shape, but a quick google search shows similar debt as a percentage of GDP to the US.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2022)

printer said:


> I am sure they decided on not supplying the planes for good reason. Poland didn't say they were going to pay for the new aircraft, did they? And if the US is giving away brand new fighter aircraft then we want to get in line for them also. As well as the rest of Europe (well maybe not France, mind you Germany ordering new aircraft which puts the program of developing their own with France seems now in doubt. France is not pleased about it.)


It was my understanding through reporting that they would be replaced. Poland is NATO and Putin is on their doorstep seems rather silly to NOT FROM POLAND all of a sudden.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503847478629650435


The US is not putting boots on the ground in Ukraine.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> UK and Ireland, not in Europe? My atlas contradicts you, sir.
> If you mean EU, that is not what you posted.


I was just thinking that the other day- the UK et al not being considered part of Europe..why do people think that?


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It was my understanding through reporting that they would be replaced. Poland is NATO and Putin is on their doorstep seems rather silly to NOT FROM POLAND all of a sudden.


The manufacturer does not have planes ready to replace the Polish planes. Also other countries are waiting for their planes and are paying for them.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 15, 2022)

printer said:


> The manufacturer does not have planes ready to replace the Polish planes. Also other countries are waiting for their planes and are paying for them.


Thank you. I knew it had to be some logical reason. We no longer tell the world our every move like the last guy.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I was just thinking that the other day- the UK et al not being considered part of Europe..why do people think that?


As one of immediate continental European extraction, I would have to say an ingrained sense of superiority based on an ingrained … yeah … I certainly picked that up in my school days. The school was in the USA but part of the Federal German system. I would describe the connotation as being “the grown-up table” vs “the lessers”. My parents’ generation saw Britain reduced from an empire greater than Rome to a sleepy annex of “real (continental) Europe”. Of course the German axis knows a thing or two about that, a lesson that might be getting dusted off a ways East soon. I imagine one outcome of Vladolf’s Big Adventure could be a fragmentation of all the Russias 
… into all the disparate Russias. Balkanization on a Costco scale.


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Amateurs talk combat,professionals talk logistics.


One of the most famous spying episodes in history involved counting the boxes of noodles to determine the real number of troops in a garrison.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *Zelensky concedes Ukraine unlikely to join NATO, seeks security guarantees*
> Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on Tuesday admitted that Ukraine is unlikely to join NATO, the western security alliance that Russian President Vladimir Putin has demanded Ukraine never join, as he made a call for increased security commitments from the West.
> In an address before the U.K.'s Joint Expeditionary Force, Zelensky said Ukraine was still seeking security guarantees short of joining NATO, Reuters reported.
> The Ukrainian president said it was "clear" that Ukraine was not a member of NATO, The Washington Post reported.
> ...


No need after this and we can use them any time we want Vlad to feel pain, it is a perfect staging ground for the CIA and Belarus is the next domino to fall.


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Soviets had a long border with Afghanistan. They still left defeated.


I can only assume the roads are really bad in Afghanistan. Almost all the Red Army casualties died in truck wrecks. That's weird.


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2022)

printer said:


> The manufacturer does not have planes ready to replace the Polish planes. Also other countries are waiting for their planes and are paying for them.


The plan, which was in the very early stages and should never have gone public, was for us to replace the 27 migs with older fighters.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> What I want to know is how long all these sanctions will last? Is Russia the new Cuba, or will everyone conveniently forget 6-months after Ukraine surrenders?


For as long as Putin or one of his lackey's is running the place, when the war ends the sanctions won't, some counties might drop them, but things have changed. It's not sanctions, it's cold war 2


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I really doubt that.


More like Iran or cold war 2


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2022)

If China does help poot-poot, it will be for their own reasons. Mainly they are as eager as the rest of the world to see a weaker russia. Keeping them in the fight is the quickest way to ensure that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503847478629650435


Nobody is afraid of the big bad bear any more, not in a conventional war, they have taken his measure.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 15, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I was just thinking that the other day- the UK et al not being considered part of Europe..*why do people think that?*


Depending on which people you’d ask and when and what part of UK, it’s cause they’re protestant, or descendants of uber-Norman. Lately, it’s because UK left EU, and Europe is used a lot as a synonym for EU. While EU is smaller than half of Europe, which is just a geographical area, a continent. There‘s no such thing as a European in another context than someone from that geographical area. It’s like saying “the North Americans“, which I can’t remember hearing ever. Anyway, unfortunately some, like the EU itself and international media, insist on using Europe and EU interchangeably. EU citizens are called Europeans, not ee-you-ers. Like USA citizens are called Americans, while for example Cubans are from the Americas too. So basically, UK is like Cuba  Actually, just England is like Cuba because the Scots, North-Irish and actual Welsh in Wales wanted to remain in EU.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2022)

Sativied said:


> It’s like saying “the North Americans“, which I can’t remember hearing ever.


I hear that here a lot, in Spanish.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

I wonder what Tucker will say about his buddy Putin killing Foxnews reporters. The news department there must hate his guts and I wouldn't be surprised if he was spit on or sucker punched at work. War can be personal sometimes.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Biden heading to Brussels for NATO meeting; two Fox News journalists killed in Ukraine


Russian shells have hit several residential buildings in Kyiv, the city's mayor said on Tuesday morning.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I hear that here a lot, in Spanish.


I've used it for years to refer to Mexicans. My Spanish is rusty, so I just say North Americano.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2022)

injinji said:


> I've used it for years to refer to Mexicans. My Spanish is rusty, so I just say North Americano.


I was told off by a distant relative in Chile who said she too was American. That made an impression on me, and I’ve used “from USA” since.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

*Against Russia, Panzerfaust 3 became the mainstay of Ukraine in addition to NLAW and Javelin*


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

*Russian forces fire nearly 1K missiles since start of Ukraine attack*








Russian forces fire nearly 1K missiles since start of Ukraine attack


Russian has struck Ukraine with more than 950 missiles since the start of its attack on the former Soviet nation 20 days ago, a senior U.S. defense official said Tuesday. “Kyiv rema…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

*Lawmakers back Biden on potential economic penalties for China*








Lawmakers back Biden on potential economic penalties for China


Lawmakers in both parties warn there will be strong political support for hitting China with economic penalties if it helps Russia evade U.S. and European Union sanctions or ships military hardware…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

*US Intelligence: Russia Hiding Decoys Among Missiles Launched in Ukraine*








US Intelligence: Russia Hiding Decoys Among Missiles Launched in Ukraine


U.S. intelligence officials have made a surprising discovery about the ballistic missiles that Russia is deploying in Ukraine. The New York Times reports that decoys are hidden within the barrage, which deceive air-defense radars and heat-seeking missiles.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

*Let's talk about Russia's next mistake....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russian forces fire nearly 1K missiles since start of Ukraine attack*
> Russian has struck Ukraine with more than 950 missiles since the start of its attack on the former Soviet nation 20 days ago, a senior U.S. defense official said Tuesday.
> 
> “Kyiv remains under bombardment by long range fires, with civilian targets - to include residential areas - being struck with increasing frequency,” the official said in a statement, adding that Mariupol, the port city in the south, is likewise “still suffering heavy bombardment.”
> ...


The Ukrainians are training more regular soldiers from large manpower reserves, NATO is equipping them and now supplying advanced weapons systems, that I believe now include patriot anti missile defense. I think patriots can distinguish between decoys and the real thing better and can be manually updated with new information about decoys as it is acquired.

I believe it is the number of soldiers that will tip the balance and that we will see sudden large counter attacks by the Ukrainians that could change the situation significantly. It will be awhile before some southern and eastern cities can be relieved, but the threat deep inside the country and near the capital will be much reduced.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

War is also an academic thing and military organizations around the world are hard at study in Ukraine. Everybody from CIA and other western intelligence agencies doing all kinds of operations mostly studying Russian weapons systems and having a hard look at the Russian military and it's many weaknesses. There will also be military consultants, professional soldiers, and military attaches writing reports and assessments from militaries globally. The Russian military and it's supporting infrastructure will be examined like a cockroach under a microscope and conclusions drawn, none of them good for Russia. China has got them by the balls and the rest of the globe has got them by the throat, but they are squirming and will continue to do so.

I don't think Russia will occupy Ukraine, they are trying and can't and now it is too late, they are screwed, or will be, if they keep this level of incompetence up. Eventually Ukraine will out number them, where it counts, on the battlefield and they have an endless logistical supply train and aid coming from NATO and other liberal democracies. The Ukrainians can field hundred of thousands of combat soldiers and they can do it soon with NATO help and arms. Russian incompetence and hubris gave them the most precious thing of all in war, time and in this one it is crucial. Time to build an army from among the 5 million young fit men in the country, time to train and organize, time to equip and time for many new modern weapons to arrive. Time to train people on advanced weapons systems and time to make Russia feel the heat and get desperate.

They are sacrificing territory, citizens, cities and soldiers, fighting the Russians to a standstill, while their combat power grows to a nation many times their size with outside help and good fortune. The horror we see on TV is Putin and Russia's fault, the civilians are terrified but resolved and the soldiers and territorials, determined, brave and highly motivated. I believe the Russians will soon be in much more trouble than they are now in Ukraine when large scale Ukraine offensive operations begin. They will be smart about how they do it too and cut off large Russian forces deep inside the country, far from Russia's borders.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

Let's say the Ukrainians can eject the Russians from Ukraine but not Crimea by summer and have a peace settlement where Vlad keeps Crimea. If the people living there want it, with a new UN referendum, they might not, if Russia is in the toilet economically, same for the Russian Baltic enclave of Kaliningrad, separated from Belarus by 50 miles of NATO territory. So Vlad is forced into peace by military defeat, poverty and trouble at home by summer.

Ukraine however will continue to grow in military power and preparedness during it's massive reconstruction and economic boom. They will have conscription and many young people will be eager to serve or understand why. Most males in the country will have had some military training and many will have been soldiers with combat experience. They will have a lot of military support from NATO and good trade relations with the EU and a growing economy. For at least a decade, Vlad will not be able to touch them militarily, he can't build the massive army required to defeat a well organized fellow Slavic country with a 5 million man combat force, as they would have if required. A lot can happen in a decade and political change is likely, I don't think a regime like Vlad's can be sustained for that long in a country the size of Russia. As Beau said, this is generating a lot of bad blood among close neighbors and these atrocities will result in future terrorist attacks inside Russia by pissed off people looking for revenge.


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about Russia's next mistake....*


I hadn't thought about all the Russian passports that poot-poot had handed out in the occupied areas.. This could bite them in the ass for years to come.

Also mad props to Beau for the MRE's on the shelf behind him. (the three or four cases of MRE's I have left over from the hurricane are twenty years fresher than what the poor Russians troops are eating)


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 16, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I heard from a long time ago of Telegram but haven’t installed it until today. It’s like whatsapp but crypted and i installed it just because i heard it’s the only thing russians are using as social media now. The channel of kadyrov, almost 1
> Million followers, all talking non stop about how they want ukrainians dead, making fun of them, i really got scared thinking people like them exist. But i like trolling them while educating them-cause this is what they are hurt by the most, reality, cause they live in another one then us.(a little lie inserted there) but you ca see how stupid they are and this is the best reply


Jesus fuck


----------



## zeddd (Mar 16, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Jesus fuck


Look at the tiny men with big beards and small dicks, easy to identify as enemy and shoot


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 16, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Look at the tiny men with big beards and small dicks, easy to identify as enemy and shoot


Look at the boots. Fucking prada


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 16, 2022)

If only we had listened. 









Mystery Of Alien Named Vrillon Who Interrupted Live TV Broadcast In UK In 1977 - Ancient History and Mystery - HTGlobal Media


A unique event occurred in the history of television broadcasting 44 years ago. The so-called alien intelligence took over a live TV broadcast for six minutes and sent a strange message to humanity. This enigmatic event has been unsolved to this day. A computer-generated voice interrupted a...




deshinewspost.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 16, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Jesus fuck




Knobby boots, should help with traction in that Ukraine mud, what deranged loser.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 16, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Knobby boots, should help with traction in that Ukraine mud, what deranged loser.


I recon he will be with the strippers and cocaine not in any mud.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> as long as he has the launch code for 3000 nukes in his pocket, no one is going to get a hold on his balls or his neck. this is going to end up being negotiated, Ukraine will probably lose Donbas, crimea, and probably a lot of territory east of the dnieper...IF they want it to end soon. they may kick russia out completely, but it will take months, if not years, and cost a lot more lives and a lot more infrastructure damage...


Sad,but true,that's why Countries who want to diss the International community or give the finger want to join the BIG BANG CLUB,it's the only thing that guarantees security and makes anybody contemplating action really pause,take a look at Fat Boy in N Korea and the shit he gets away with,and the Ayotolas in Iran also want in,the US actually has a plan for Delta and Navy Seals to go into Pakistan and take control of bases housing nukes upon a Taliban or radical Islam regime takeover of the gov. there. Nukes are the ultimate tool regarding force posture and the hypocracy that results is a tough fact to live with.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 16, 2022)

injinji said:


> If China does help poot-poot, it will be for their own reasons. Mainly they are as eager as the rest of the world to see a weaker russia. Keeping them in the fight is the quickest way to ensure that.


I've seen some predictions that China would conduct a operation to seize the territory including the port of Vladivlostoc,a former Mongolian area that belonged to China in the 15th century if Russia is really weakened in the future,think about that and the access to the Pacific they would gain,hell it might even alter their designs on Taiwan as the need to control that choke point would be altered significantly if they gained that territory,could solve alot of problems.


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 16, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Jesus fuck


Fucking clown if I ever saw one


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 16, 2022)

Tiflis said:


> Fucking clown if I ever saw one


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 16, 2022)

I may be a horrible pessimist, but I have been of the mind that Ukraine is going to fight a valiant but ultimately doomed campaign against Russia resulting in a rump state before long. Maybe I am wrong, maybe not. In another therad I stated that I thought Russia would meet its military objectives in a week or two - but I conveniently made no mention of what those objectives might be. It wasn't intentional.

Still bypassing that topic (lacking a crystal ball and never being that good of understanding the motivations of non-mammalian species), I fully expect that the Ukrainians will continue resistance indefinitely and make this a very costly venture for Russia in pretty much every way possible.

But the no-fly zone is what I am pondering today. Lots of discussion that seems to be favoring it and I am still not in agreement. First off, sending modern fighter jets _into _Ukraine seems like a bad idea. In order to make them effective, it would require a huge amount of support equipment and personnel. Maybe I am wrong about this but I find it very hard to believe that Russia has not obliterated any known Ukrainian airfields. Its pretty easy to do - they can't move them. So sending jets into these areas seems to pointless. I find it inconceivable that Ukraine is going to be able to challenge the Russian air forces for air superiority and would expect that anything we send will be quickly neutralized.

The topic of what would happen if a no-fly zone were established and enforced by NATO forces has come up. Parallels have been raised with Korea and Vietnam have been raised. Clearly, Soviet pilots were directly engaged with American pilots during those conflicts and yet it did not broaden the conflict into a world war. I'm sorry, but I see huge differences. First off, those Russian pilots were based in China or North Vietnam and made only hit and run attacks. If they were shot down, they landed over occupied territory. Did we have proof that Soviet pilots were engaged? Oh hell yeah. In many cases, we actually knew their names. Did we have a body? Probably, but nobody ever admitted anything. So why wasn't there a global conflict? I think the only reason for that was that _we didn't make it one._

Imagine the modern equivalent. US air forces based in Poland, Lithuania, etc. dodge across the border deep into Ukraine to patrol the no fly zone. In addition to a gauntlet of surface to air missiles, you get to face modern Russian aircraft over territory partially controlled by Russia. It does not matter how good our pilots are or how good our planes are, some are going to get shot down. Then you will have a Francis Gary Powers style perp walk. What if Ukrainian pilots are the only ones involved? If they are flying out of Ukraine, their bases will be destroyed in short order by cruise missiles. If they are flying out of a bordering country, Russia will likely not hesitate to bomb the living shit out of them.

Would Russia broaden the conflict if either of these things happened? Yes, I believe they would. I also believe that their actions are broadcasting a willingness to do so and our diplomats understand this.


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I may be a horrible pessimist, but I have been of the mind that Ukraine is going to fight a valiant but ultimately doomed campaign against Russia resulting in a rump state before long. Maybe I am wrong, maybe not. In another therad I stated that I thought Russia would meet its military objectives in a week or two - but I conveniently made no mention of what those objectives might be. It wasn't intentional.
> 
> Still bypassing that topic (lacking a crystal ball and never being that good of understanding the motivations of non-mammalian species), I fully expect that the Ukrainians will continue resistance indefinitely and make this a very costly venture for Russia in pretty much every way possible.
> 
> ...


There is enough ground to air defenses that neither air force is flying many missions. Most of the death from the sky is coming in the form of cruise missiles and rockets from poot-poot's side and drones from Ukraine. As long as we keep the missiles coming in, that is not going to change.

There is not going to be a no fly zone. Full stop. It's best for everyone but the Ukrainians if it takes six months to a year for poot-poot to gain control of the country. If we can get them to stay two or three years after that as an occupying force, Russia as we know it will no longer be part of the world stage. Their force has already been decimated in less than a month. In the true sense of the word. ie reduced by 10%.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I've seen some predictions that China would conduct a operation to seize the territory including the port of Vladivlostoc,a former Mongolian area that belonged to China in the 15th century if Russia is really weakened in the future,think about that and the access to the Pacific they would gain,hell it might even alter their designs on Taiwan as the need to control that choke point would be altered significantly if they gained that territory,could solve alot of problems.


Going north might be easier than going south, blow some bridges over a remote river in Siberia and they can cut off western Russia from the east and take the whole eastern part. If the economy is in the toilet, some regions may want to break away, like with the bullshit the Russians pulled in Ukraine. If people figured their standard of living would rise quickly, you never know, China would not need to invade, just install a puppet government. They would then would invite China in and form a defense alliance. That's how Vlad thinks and how it might go down, in some of the central Asian Stans too, some of which have oil...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 16, 2022)

As Koch Industries continues business in Russia, Koch-backed groups oppose sanctions


On Monday, Popular Information revealed that Koch Industries, the conglomerate run by right-wing billionaire Charles Koch, was continuing to operate in Russia through three wholly-owned subsidiaries. Since then, the story has been picked up by the New York Times




popular.info


----------



## printer (Mar 16, 2022)

*Ukraine Rejects Kremlin’s Signal on 'Neutrality' Compromise*








Ukraine Rejects Kremlin’s Signal on 'Neutrality' Compromise - The Moscow Times


The Kremlin confirmed Russian negotiators’ assertions Wednesday that it was considering Ukrainian neutrality modeled after Austria and Sweden as a compromise in grinding peace talks aimed at ending the three-week war.




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## printer (Mar 16, 2022)

*Yandex Head Quits After Surprise EU Sanctions*
Tech giant that previously tread path of compromise with Kremlin comes under Brussels’ fire.








Yandex Head Quits After Surprise EU Sanctions - The Moscow Times


The head of Russia’s top technology firm Yandex quit late Tuesday after being slapped with EU sanctions in response to Moscow’s invasion of Ukraine.




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I may be a horrible pessimist, but I have been of the mind that Ukraine is going to fight a valiant but ultimately doomed campaign against Russia resulting in a rump state before long. Maybe I am wrong, maybe not. In another therad I stated that I thought Russia would meet its military objectives in a week or two - but I conveniently made no mention of what those objectives might be. It wasn't intentional.
> 
> Still bypassing that topic (lacking a crystal ball and never being that good of understanding the motivations of non-mammalian species), I fully expect that the Ukrainians will continue resistance indefinitely and make this a very costly venture for Russia in pretty much every way possible.
> 
> ...


Do what works and better AA missiles with a longer reach is what they are getting, aircraft are only operating over friendly territory by the Russians, close tactical air support that makes a difference on the ground is off the table with Stingers. The Russians can only bomb area targets with dumb bombs WW2 style and only can bomb cities from high altitude. Much of the damage is being done with long range rocket artillery and when they can, gun artillery. Drones are doing an unexpectedly good job in tactical air support and they will be getting many more from Uncle Sam, some might not be controlled from inside Ukraine, but they will be painted blue and yellow. The Ukrainians, missiles and drones can do the job and are doing it, wait a couple of weeks and see what happens to the Russians deep in Ukraine, when offensive operations begin.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Going north might be easier than going south, blow some bridges over a remote river in Siberia and they can cut off western Russia from the east and take the whole western part. If the economy is in the toilet, some regions my want to break away, like with the bullshit the Russians pulled in Ukraine. If people figured their standard of living would rise quickly, you never know, China would not need to invade, just install a puppet government. They would then would invite China in and form a defense alliance. That's how Vlad thinks and how it might go down, in some to the central Asian Stans too, some of which have oil...


This reminds me of Clancy’s novel about China making a bid to conquer the “Northern Resource Area” after a pair of massive mineral strikes deep in the taiga. 
In that work, relations between Russia and us are good enough that we help with a few air strikes. Incorrupt Russian premiers seem to be creatures of fiction. 

I imagine there are highly-placed Chinese who see a real shot at doubling their territory in a blitzkrieg of maybe a week of fighting and a few months of consolidation. It would be fun to read a similar speculation starting with conditions now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)

why do i get the strange feeling someone is listening.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503905485115871233


----------



## printer (Mar 16, 2022)

*As Anti-War Russians Flee, Ex-Soviet Kyrgyzstan Prepares for Emigre Influx*








As Anti-War Russians Flee, Ex-Soviet Kyrgyzstan Prepares for Emigre Influx - The Moscow Times


BISHKEK, Kyrgyzstan - When Kirill Shamiev’s friends started talking about martial law, he realized it was time to leave Russia.




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503948074611265536
oops...hehe


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503948074611265536
> oops...hehe


It could have been domestic hackers, they are part of the community and are pissed at Putin too, especially the crooks, who are gonna find it hard to steal money from the west.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It could have been domestic hackers, they are part of the community and are pissed at Putin too, especially the crooks, who are gonna find it hard to steal money from the west.


it could have been.....knowing that Anon has many followers and activist around the globe...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> This reminds me of Clancy’s novel about China making a bid to conquer the “Northern Resource Area” after a pair of massive mineral strikes deep in the taiga.
> In that work, relations between Russia and us are good enough that we help with a few air strikes. Incorrupt Russian premiers seem to be creatures of fiction.
> 
> I imagine there are highly-placed Chinese who see a real shot at doubling their territory in a blitzkrieg of maybe a week of fighting and a few months of consolidation. It would be fun to read a similar speculation starting with conditions now.


If they do, they will play spy games and use clandestine operations, cause revolution in the regions or vassal states they want and install a puppet or friendly government who will invite them in, to lift Vlad's yoke. Going north is a viable option for them, they will have Vlad by the balls and own the fucker in 5 years.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504067534684921862
long overdue


----------



## printer (Mar 16, 2022)

*NBC learned about the study in the United States of the possibility of supplying Ukraine with high-precision guided missiles*
The administration of US President Joe Biden is exploring the possibility of supplying Ukraine with precision-guided missiles as part of a new military aid package, which is expected to be discussed on Wednesday, NBC reported, citing congressional sources.

It is noted that Washington can transfer Switchblade 300 and Switchblade 600 to Kiev , which are used for pinpoint attacks on both personnel and tanks and other armored vehicles.

Earlier, Russian President Vladimir Putin pointed out that Western weapons to Ukraine are incessantly flowing, defiantly, and foreign advisers are in charge of the situation in this country. 

Russia launched a military operation on February 24 to demilitarize and denazify Ukraine . The armed forces say they are only targeting military infrastructure and Ukrainian troops. There are casualties on both sides.

After that, many Western countries imposed large-scale sanctions against Moscow , primarily against the banking sector and the supply of high-tech products.








СМИ: США задумались над поставками Украине высокоточных управляемых ракет


Администрация президента США Джо Байдена изучает возможность поставки Украине высокоточных управляемых ракет в рамках нового пакета военной помощи, обсуждение... РИА Новости, 16.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504067534684921862
> long overdue


They are dumping a ton of leftover Soviet era stuff on them, leftovers from former Warsaw pact members, it will work for it's intended purpose and the Ukrainians have many people familiar with them. However, they did not mention the NATO AA systems that were going into Ukraine too, just these to give the press something to chew on. Uncle Sam has already jumped in with both feet, he very much likes what he sees, tragedy aside, it is a major strategic and historical event. The Chinese curse was never more true than for the Ukrainians, "May you live in in interesting times".


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)

https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/15/europe/ukraine-russian-prisoners-of-war-intl/index.html



At a different media briefing in the same venue, a reconnaissance officer called Vladimir who had been captured told a group of international reporters, "Our government told us we need to liberate the civilian population. I want to tell Russian servicemen: lay down your arms and leave your stations, don't come here. Everyone wants peace here."
Vladimir then went a big step further, saying: "I want to tell our commander-in-chief to stop terror acts in Ukraine because when we come back we'll rise against him."


after this mess looks like ol pooty gonna have problems domestically....hehe


----------



## printer (Mar 16, 2022)

*What happens if Russia defaults on its debt?*








What happens if Russia defaults on its debt?


Moscow must pay $117m in interest by Wednesday or risk defaulting on its debt.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are dumping a ton of leftover Soviet era stuff on them, leftovers from former Warsaw pact members, it will work for it's intended purpose and the Ukrainians have many people familiar with them. However, they did not mention the NATO AA systems that were going into Ukraine too, just these to give the press something to chew on. Uncle Sam has already jumped in with both feet, he very much likes what he sees, tragedy aside, it is a major strategic and historical event. The Chinese curse was never more true than for the Ukrainians, "May you live in in interesting times".


naw it didn't, but i'm pretty sure something is in there....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

*Aerovironment Switchblade 600*


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Aerovironment Switchblade 600*


yep, and those little 300's are the ones u can carry in a backpack.........


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

printer said:


> *What happens if Russia defaults on its debt?*
> Russia’s economy is in dire straits and on Wednesday it faces its first payment on US dollar bonds since it invaded Ukraine last month.
> 
> Moscow is due to pay $117m in interest on two dollar-denominated sovereign bonds or risk defaulting on its debt.
> ...


There is plenty of seized money to compensate for losses and reparations, they've been stealing and hiding hundreds of billions abroad over a couple of decades. There is plenty of money to compensate everybody and to rebuild Ukraine and compensate the people substantially. If Vlad had 200 billion stashed in the west, he could even pay for the war he started by himself, a first in modern history!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> naw it didn't, but i'm pretty sure something is in there....


This is about America giving arms directly, but they have been authorizing NATO countries to give the Ukrainians stuff from European stocks, while they discuss things at home. Things are actually happening much quicker than we are being lead to believe, they aren't lying, it is military necessity, there is a lot of secrecy going on, this is war. The retired generals we see on TV are part of the team too and won't discuss things the Ukrainians are doing or what they think they might be doing. They will talk about the Russian's problems and the rules of honor and war when it comes to civilians, but not much on what our side is up to except in the most general of terms.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 16, 2022)

They have banned me from Kadyrov’s telegram…oops


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

These are the older model, the newer 600 model is even more capable. They can be used as weapons of assassination and can recognize faces! Imagine what they could do to Russian command and control! Looks like Uncle Sam is sending them some.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Switchblade 300, the US Military Kamikaze Drone Covertly Used for Years*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> They have banned me from Kadyrov’s telegram…oopsView attachment 5102770


I'm sure you are shattered by the loss, too bad, it would be fun to see them when they lose. Have a look at the switchblade video I posted above to see what will happen to these guys. Uncle Sam is sending them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

If they had enough switch blade drones they could stop most of the rocket artillery attacks on the cities by destroying the launchers many miles away. They could even take out some of the artillery units or destroy their ammo trucks rendering them useless. Switch blade drones alone could stop much of the slaughter of innocents by the Russians and do it cheaper and better than airstrikes. With improved battery technology their range and loiter times can be doubled or more in the future and even unjammable starlink satellite control is possible.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> They have banned me from Kadyrov’s telegram…oopsView attachment 5102770


awwwwwwwww.......i bet your sad about it too......welp time to make another and hit them again....lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)

now we have a win......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504122247698698240


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504131606562357251


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> They have banned me from Kadyrov’s telegram…oopsView attachment 5102770


Such a tough guy. Can't take what he dishes out.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2022)

So let’s say Vladolf gives the Hague the finger. Will there be any real consequences? Isn’t Russia already sanctioned to the limit?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 16, 2022)

$800M *more *to Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504131606562357251


Republicans are blabbing about things they should not.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

Belarus is next and Vlad wants to try and keep it, looks like he might wanna deal to divide the west. Once advanced weapons systems are in the country they will stay there and Vlad won't dictate to Ukraine, those days are finished. Sweden is armed to the teeth with advanced weapons.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Kremlin Embrace of Neutral-Ukraine Plan Sparks Hope on Talks


Ukraine and Russia showed some signs of progress in negotiations Wednesday as Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov said a proposal for Ukraine to become a neutral country but retain its own armed forces “could be viewed as a certain kind of compromise.”




www.bloomberg.com





*Kremlin Embrace of Neutral-Ukraine Plan Sparks Hope on Talks*

Sides discussing Swedish or Austrian-style option, Peskov said
Ukrainian official downplays progress, saying attacks continue


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Republicans are blabbing about things they should not.


i know....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Republicans are blabbing about things they should not.


To the 1-6 committee I hope.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> To the 1-6 committee I hope.


From what I've seen, some of these clowns are unreliable and facing criminal indictment. Gaetz could jump on a plane with a phone full of data and files, to trade for asylum, most of them are fucking traitors anyway and some like Gaetz are fucked unless they run.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)

well the 800 million dollar list of stuff is out.....smh


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)

keep it going pooty, now your losing your people in a mass exodus


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504134285401415681


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

The "talks" with Russia depend on how well the Ukrainians do in battle and how desperate Vlad is. Tens of thousands of Russian prisoners could make the most difference in the near future, the dead can be buried, but the living will need to be murdered before the same can be said. The generals in The Hague facing crimes against humanity charges will be another matter. Right now under international law, every Russian prisoner is a common criminal under law and can be treated as such. They might end up cleaning up much of the mess they made while getting a healthy dose of shit in Russian from the residents!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The "talks" with Russia depend on how well the Ukrainians do in battle and how desperate Vlad is. Tens of thousands of Russian prisoners could make the most difference in the near future, the dead can be buried, but the living will need to be murdered before the same can be said. The generals in The Hague facing crimes against humanity charges will be another matter. Right now under international law, every Russian prisoner is a common criminal under law and can be treated as such. They might end up cleaning up much of the mess they made while getting a health dose of shit in Russian from the residents!


The cussing will be in Ukrainian. It would be like me getting cussed out in Dutch. “Did she just say what I think she did?” It’s psychologically worse to half-understand an insult.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The cussing will be in Ukrainian. It would be like me getting cussed out in Dutch. “Did she just say what I think she did?” It’s psychologically worse to half-understand an insult.


Get some Tee shirts printed up for the Russian prisoners in Russian that says, "VICTIM OF PUTIN'S WAR" on them, front and back, make them nice too with cool graphics! It will be summer soon and there should be plenty of Russian prisoners by then and they won't be POWs either and could be used to clean up rubble and such, with news cameras around of course and interviews...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The cussing will be in Ukrainian. It would be like me getting cussed out in Dutch. “Did she just say what I think she did?” It’s psychologically worse to half-understand an insult.


Not in Kharkov, it's mostly Russian speaking and very pissed at Russia I hear for bombing the shit out of them. Nobody wants to join with Russia after this, you would have to be insane to want to join them in the shithouse, or more correctly, under the shithouse.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Get some Tee shirts printed up for the Russian prisoners in Russian that says, "VICTIM OF PUTIN'S WAR" on them, front and back, make them nice too with cool graphics! It will be summer soon and there should be plenty of Russian prisoners by then and they won't be POWs either and could be used to clean up rubble and such, with news cameras around of course and interviews...


You completely miss the point when you suggest print them in Russian and not Ukrainian. It removes the irritating insult component.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> awwwwwwwww.......i bet your sad about it too......welp time to make another and hit them again....lol


They have many groups so i have where to choose from) but it’s not even fun they are just threatening like kindergarten kids “be careful, they are after you” “they will knock at your door whore” “you will die like all the other whores” like change the disk already? They really think they are scary


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not in Kharkov, it's mostly Russian speaking and very pissed at Russia I hear for bombing the shit out of them. Nobody wants to join with Russia after this, you would have to be insane to want to join them in the shithouse, or more correctly, under the shithouse.


It’s Ukraine. Kharkiv officially speaks Ukrainian. You’re apologizing for the aggressor, if you think it through.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> They have many groups so i have where to choose from) but it’s not even fun they are just threatening like kindergarten kids “be careful, they are after you” “they will knock at your door whore” “you will die like all the other whores” like change the disk already? They really think they are scary


typical troll farm........

hit them again.......if they can do it us, we can do it to them


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> keep it going pooty, now your losing your people in a mass exodus
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504134285401415681


Many of these people will end up in Ukraine after the war, especially the Russian TV people who will leave. They will find a new home in Kyiv, with the transmitters close to the Russian and Belorussian borders broadcasting in Russian. Russians with satellite dishes will be able to get them for free, the CIA will see to that. There are many holes in Vlad's new hastily constructed iron curtain and there will be many loose threads. 

If he keeps Belarus it will poison Russia with it's almost total exposure to western broadcast media, that will be increasingly in Russian language. Those former Russian broadcasters are streaming to the west, those with money here will be allowed to keep it and they will be given grants to start TV and radio stations broadcasting into Russia from Ukraine and NATO countries. If Finland allowed transmitters on it's territory, they could reach St Petersburg. It is a classic CIA move and a good one that costs peanuts to weaken Vlad at home, many of his base might tune into the BBC Russian language news on the radio, or other radio stations that will be popping up. If things change in Russia, they can more easily move back with intact operations, so it is desirable for them too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It’s Ukraine. Kharkiv officially speaks Ukrainian. You’re apologizing for the aggressor, if you think it through.


I heard the majority there speaks Russian, the languages are not that different and learning the other is pretty easy from my understanding. I thought the source was Ukrainian, even in the breakaway provinces many of the Russian speakers don't want to join Russia, that is Putin's bullshit. Ukraine is a second home for Russians and many who don't like Putin will end up there after the war.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500566343770329090
Anonymous made a group especially for this, with the phone numbers of russians. Cyber-revolution, pretty cool


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You completely miss the point when you suggest print them in Russian and not Ukrainian. It removes the irritating insult component.


The point is to inform the Russian people and to drive home the point that this is one man's war. They can have Russian on one side and Ukrainian on the other for all I care, but Ukrainians already know and are the true victims.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I heard the majority there speaks Russian, the languages are not that different and learning the other is pretty easy from my understanding. I thought the source was Ukrainian, even in the breakaway provinces many of the Russian speakers don't want to join Russia, that is Putin's bullshit. Ukraine is a second home for Russians and many who don't like Putin will end up there after the war.


A Ukrainian who speaks Russian is a Ukrainian. In the diagram, Russian-speaking Ukrainians are set B.


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> This reminds me of Clancy’s novel about China making a bid to conquer the “Northern Resource Area” after a pair of massive mineral strikes deep in the taiga.
> In that work, relations between Russia and us are good enough that we help with a few air strikes. Incorrupt Russian premiers seem to be creatures of fiction.
> 
> I imagine there are highly-placed Chinese who see a real shot at doubling their territory in a blitzkrieg of maybe a week of fighting and a few months of consolidation. It would be fun to read a similar speculation starting with conditions now.


Was that the one that gave you know who the idea about flying jumbo jets into buildings?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The point is to inform the Russian people and to drive home the point that this is one man's war. They can have Russian on one side and Ukrainian on the other for all I care, but Ukrainians already know and are the true victims.


You really do miss my point. I’m letting it go.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504150465084366853
this is for mails, but other platforms works


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You really do miss my point. I’m letting it go.


No I don't miss your point, but you might have missed mine. The point of it all is not to insult Russian prisoners, but to divide Russians against Putin by assigning blame where it belongs, on him. People cussing them in a barely understood dialect might be amusing, but they know Russian curse words too, or will make it a point to learn them. So they wear nice Tee shirts while cleaning up rubble this spring and summer while causing Vlad major headaches because they will be all over the news. They might even be paid to do it, from his money.


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504131606562357251


That might be one of those deals that he should have kept quiet. poot-poot's fly boys will find out soon enough.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2022)

injinji said:


> Was that the one that gave you know who the idea about flying jumbo jets into buildings?


No; that was Debt of Honor with an aggrieved pilot from Japan, allowing Clancy to install a unicorn, a libertarian centrist.


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The "talks" with Russia depend on how well the Ukrainians do in battle and how desperate Vlad is. . . . . . .


He has never honored a deal he made. I doubt he is going to start now. I'm sure Ukraine know that better than anyone.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 16, 2022)

injinji said:


> That might be one of those deals that he should have kept quiet. poot-poot's fly boys will find out soon enough.


With the GQP in DC I am not sure it is much that Biden should expect Putin to not be able to find out about.


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No; that was Debt of Honor with an aggrieved pilot from Japan, allowing Clancy to install a unicorn, a libertarian centrist.


TY. My memory is not what it once was. Was it about Japan taking a big section of China with the aid of nukes?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

injinji said:


> That might be one of those deals that he should have kept quiet. poot-poot's fly boys will find out soon enough.


They are afraid now and this and the other shit pouring in will make them more afraid. When the Ukrainians get the upper hand in offensive operations, that might trap thousands, the Russian air force will try to come to the rescue, they will be ordered to by desperate commanders. The Ukrainians will be ready, this has also been anticipated.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No I don't miss your point, but you might have missed mine. The point of it all is not to insult Russian prisoners, but to divide Russians against Putin by assigning blame where it belongs, on him. People cussing them in a barely understood dialect might be amusing, but they know Russian curse words too, or will make it a point to learn them. So they wear nice Tee shirts while cleaning up rubble this spring and summer while causing Vlad major headaches because they will be all over the news. They might even be paid to do it, from his money.


If you have a Russian part, the Russian-insulting and Ukrainian-empowering component is shot.
I see a psy-ops value there that you do not. So, with respect, don’t tell me you get me unless you demonstrate it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If you have a Russian part, the Russian-insulting and Ukrainian-empowering component is shot.
> I see a psy-ops value there that you do not. So, with respect, don’t tell me you get me unless you demonstrate it.


We can differ on opinion, it's no big deal.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2022)

injinji said:


> TY. My memory is not what it once was. Was it about Japan taking a big section of China with the aid of nukes?


What I remember is, unfortunate manufacturing defect in a Japanese car led to a trade war led to a shooting war led to a senior airline pilot avenging hid dead brother by laying a fuel-heavy jumbo on the Capitol. The Japanese had ICBMs that were neutralized bu commandos.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We can differ on opinion, it's no big deal.


Agreed.

But for you to state I am understood when I am not is more than that. It is incorrect, while you’re telling me that does not matter.


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What I remember is, unfortunate manufacturing defect in a Japanese car led to a trade war led to a shooting war led to a senior airline pilot avenging hid dead brother by laying a fuel-heavy jumbo on the Capitol. The Japanese had ICBMs that were neutralized bu commandos.


Not the one I was (partially) remembering. In it the Japanese had made bombs but they were having to fly them in with bombers. There was some doubt if they would be able to fly away. And who knows. It might not even be Clancy. I gave up on him long before he gave up writing.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2022)

injinji said:


> Not the one I was (partially) remembering. In it the Japanese had made bombs but they were having to fly them in with bombers. There was some doubt if they would be able to fly away. And who knows. It might not even be Clancy. I gave up on him long before he gave up writing.


I don’t recognize that as Clancy, or the other bigs like Dale Brown.

I am left cold by Clancy’s post-2000 coauthored stuff. 
And Dale walked so far around the bend he had his own ass on the front sight.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But for you to state I am understood when I am not is more than that. It is incorrect, while you’re telling me that does not matter.


My apologies. I'm sure the Ukrainians will know what to put on the Tee shirts and how to insult the Russians. My ideas don't matter, not much here does.


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t recognize that as Clancy, or the other bigs like Dale Brown. . . . . .


For most of my life I remembered everything. Like the plot to every book or movie I had ever read or seen. Every conversation I had had . Even most of the shit I had thought. Like Monk says, it's a blessing and a curse. But then when the wife had a chance at the big brass ring I agreed to stop smoking and growing. Starting in 2004, for the next 12 years I was straight. (well, closer to 11 really. I had a couple ounces in the freezer. . . . Then when I knew she was retiring, I got a little head start on a crop. . . . .) My memory was one of the casualties of that. And as far as all the bad shit, not sorry it is gone.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 16, 2022)

The Orange Rectum speaks


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> My apologies. I'm sure the Ukrainians will know what to put on the Tee shirts and how to insult the Russians. My ideas don't matter, not much here does.


Your ideas matter (to me, I said so days ago) and so do mine. A bit less nihilism?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

Labeling Vlad a war criminal has implications, none of them good for Vlad.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Biden says Russian leader Putin 'is a war criminal' for Ukraine attacks


Russian leader Vladimir Putin had been condemned by others as a war criminal for his invasion of Ukraine before Biden echoed that label.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 16, 2022)

"Here, right matters" -Lt. Col.(Ret.) Alexander S. Vindman


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> The Orange Rectum speaks
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102873View attachment 5102874


Keep digging Donald! The war has divided the republican base, with white Christians using guns, guts and glory, defending liberty The lunatics who follow Trump are becoming isolated and this war will be a big part of their destruction. A majority of republican voters are all in for Ukraine, even foxnews lost reporters and the news department there must hate Tucker's guts. Tucker could get death threats now, you know how many are on the right, when they get excited!


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 16, 2022)

This is good info..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Your ideas matter (to me, I said so days ago) and so do mine. A bit less nihilism?


I talk strategy, negotiations and ways of ending this shit too, not just the combat and tactics stuff, the technology used too. When someone mentions switchblade drones, I like to post something to give folks an idea of what they are and how they alone could end much of the slaughter of innocents in the cities. They don't need a no fly zone, they need hundreds of switch blade drones and they are quick and easy to learn. Some Ukrainians have probably been trained in this already by NATO.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> keep it going pooty, now your losing your people in a mass exodus
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504134285401415681


Wow, that's very 1939 History of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union (Bolsheviks). Good stuff. Not insane at all.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 16, 2022)

And then there’s Kremlin Kruz ( tried to do a “ funny “ but had to delete it ) …. Fucking loser.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> And then there’s Kremlin Kruz ( tried to do a “ funny “ but had to delete it ) …. Fucking loser.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102877


love the response....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wow, that's very 1939 History of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union (Bolsheviks). Good stuff. Not insane at all.


He dusted off his copy of Stalin, he is a man out of time and soon he will be out of options and money. This is not Stalin's soviet union with a massive party in total control, we live in a very information rich environment these days and like all assholes he fears information the most. What would people think if they knew how badly he blundered and fucked them for a generation, it would be all the talk in the media and would destroy him. Zelenskiy on Russian TV would destroy him in his own country in a month of western news. Talk about losing with a home field advantage! Vlad will want Zelenskiy dead, imagine his European victory tour and all, speeches to governments, the medals and honorary doctorates that will be heaped on him after this shit is over. He's a ringer for a Nobel peace prize FFS and his office walls will be something to see! He also has an election next year along with his progressive party.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

Changing the Ukrainian constitution so they don't aspire to join NATO can be made into a big thing in the media for Vlad's benefit. Zelenskiy could pull it off too and get it done, since it will make little difference to the future defense of Ukraine and will give them freedom of action. The main thing Ukraine wants is EU membership and a prosperous economy. With a couple of years of preparation plus a good sized army that can be expanded quickly with reservists and former conscripts they should be ok with modern weapons and support. They won't fear the Russians nearly as much as before and will want a strong bargaining position with Vlad, they will need one.

If Vlad's forces bombarding cities can be destroyed by a variety of drones, he won't have the lever of murdering innocent lives, he can use to negotiate with either. Vlad is bad and must be stopped by force, preferably by a humiliating large defeat inside Ukraine that involves many prisoners and the fighter planes sent to try and rescue them out of desperation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

Russian pilots who will soon be forced to fly over Ukraine, will have one hand on the joystick and the other on the ejection handle! When all those AA missiles and systems arrive, it will be pretty hot over Ukraine for Russian pilots and hard on aircraft.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 16, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Look at the boots. Fucking prada


Pravda


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 16, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Pravda


Is that knockoff Prada?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 16, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Is that knockoff Prada?


Truth boot complete with heel lifts, side pocket for beard weights.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Is that knockoff Prada?


Daddy Warbucks can afford the real thing.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Truth boot complete with heel lifts


And a pouch that fits something mysterious exactly, like a Jitterbug

or a court-ordered anklet


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Pravda


If he shows up in Ukraine and a drone gets him (they will be looking), there might not be anything left of him, other than what is left inside those bespoke boots.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 16, 2022)

Financial Pundit Dumbfuck Extraordinaire Peter Schiff on proper attire during a raging invasion …….


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504082706598146058


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Financial Pundit Dumbfuck Extraordinaire Peter Schiff on proper attire during a raging invasion …….
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504082706598146058
> View attachment 5102929


Churchill cosplayed too and nobody minds a wartime leader under bombardment dressed for the occasion when everybody around him is armed to the teeth and there are explosions going off everywhere. All men his age are soldiers and he needs to look like one too, there are snipers, officers look like enlisted men and nobody salutes in battle, it's often first name on the radios.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 16, 2022)

Koch Industries says it will continue to operate manufacturing plants and sell products in Russia. 
Sounds like they should be sanctioned.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## printer (Mar 16, 2022)

*Here's everything the US is sending to Ukraine's military*
The latest tranche — part of the nearly $14 billion Congress appropriated for Ukrainian aid which Biden signed into law a day prior — brings the U.S. government’s total pledge of military assistance for the embattled nation to $1 billion in the past week and $2 billion since Biden took office. 

The package includes anti-tank weapons, unmanned drones, small arms and ammunition among other crucial defense equipment. 

The White House also said the U.S. is helping the Ukrainians “acquire additional, longer-range systems on which Ukraine’s forces are already trained, as well as additional munitions for those systems,” though it did not detail what those may be. 

The administration was likely referring to the S-300 surface-to-air missile system, a Soviet-era defense system possessed by NATO ally Slovakia that could help against Russian airstrikes in Ukraine. Greece and Bulgaria also own the system. 

But Ukrainian officials have not gotten everything they want to beat back the Russian incursion. 

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on Wednesday made an impassioned plea to Congress and the nation, asking for a NATO-imposed no-fly zone over Ukraine, or at the very least, fighter jets – specifically MiG-29 aircraft that Poland has said it could transfer over to the country with the U.S. military’s help. 

Here’s what the U.S. is doing instead to bolster the Ukrainian military: 

*The $800 million military assistance package *


800 Stinger anti-aircraft systems — a lightweight, reusable launch system used to destroy helicopters or low-flying planes. 
2,000 Javelin anti-armor systems – a shoulder-mounted, anti-tank weapon system that can target any vehicle that emits heat and can be operated by one person. Like the Stinger, its launcher is reusable. 
1,000 light anti-armor weapons – man-held, vehicle armor-penetrating guns 
6,000 AT-4 anti-armor systems – a Swedish-made, man-held, single-shot anti-armor weapon used by American special operations forces. 
100 Tactical Unmanned Aerial Systems – Drones known as the Switchblade 300, a system equipped with cameras, guidance systems, and explosives 
7,000 small arms including grenade launchers, rifles, pistols, machine guns, and shotguns 
Over 20 million rounds of small arms ammunition, artillery and mortar 
25,000 sets of body armor and 25,000 helmets 
*The previous $1.2 billion * 


More than 600 Stingers 
About 2,600 Javelins 
Five Mi-17 helicopters - Soviet-designed Russian military helicopters that Ukrainian pilots are trained on 
Three patrol boats 
Four counter-artillery and counter-unmanned aerial system tracking radars 
Four counter-mortar radar systems 
600 small arms including grenade launchers, machine guns and shotguns 
Nearly 40 million rounds of small arms ammunition and more than 1 million grenade, mortar, and artillery rounds 
70 High Mobility Multipurpose Wheeled Vehicles and other vehicles 
Secure communications, electronic warfare detection systems, body armor, helmets, and other tactical gear 
Military medical equipment for treatment and combat evacuation 
Explosive ordnance disposal and demining equipment 
Satellite imagery and analysis equipment 









Here’s everything the US is sending to Ukraine’s military


President Biden on Wednesday announced $800 million in new lethal aid for Ukraine, bolstering U.S. support to the ex-Soviet nation as it ends the third week fighting Russian forces. &nbs…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Financial Pundit Dumbfuck Extraordinaire Peter Schiff on proper attire during a raging invasion …….
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504082706598146058
> View attachment 5102929


Some replies on twitter


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Churchill cosplayed too and nobody minds a wartime leader under bombardment dressed for the occasion when everybody around him is armed to the teeth and there are explosions going off everywhere. All men his age are soldiers and he needs to look like one too, there are snipers, officers look like enlisted men and nobody salutes in battle, it's often first name on the radios.


I will need to see a photo of Sir Winston cosplaying. Please not as a furry, please


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 16, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> What promises did the US make and when?


https://www.brookings.edu/research/the-trilateral-process-the-united-states-ukraine-russia-and-nuclear-weapons/


----------



## printer (Mar 16, 2022)

*Top ballerina leaves Russia: 'I am against war with all the fibers of my soul'*
Top Russian ballerina Olga Smirnov left her country to join the Dutch National Ballet after Russia invaded Ukraine. 

The company announced her move on Wednesday, saying her opposition to the war and Russian organizations being cut off from international events caused her to leave the country. 

"I have to be honest and say that I am against war with all the fibers of my soul,” Smirnov said in a Telegram post earlier this month. “I never thought I would be ashamed of Russia, I have always been proud of talented Russian people, of our cultural and athletic achievements. But now I feel that a line has been drawn that separates the before and the after.” 

“Dutch National Ballet is a good fit for me and a great place to further my career as a ballerina. I had been thinking about this type of a move for quite a while – it’s just that the current circumstances accelerated this process,” she said. 

Smirnov was a star in the Russian Bolshoi Ballet and a popular cultural figure in the country.

“Olga Smirnova is an exceptional dancer who I admire very much. I have followed her career with great interest for many years. It is a privilege to have her dance with our company in the Netherlands — even if the circumstances that drove this move are incredibly sad. Nevertheless, as a company we are pleased to have such an inspiring dancer join us at Dutch National Ballet," said Ted Brandsen, director of Dutch National Ballet. 








Top ballerina leaves Russia: ‘I am against war with all the fibers of my soul’


Top Russian ballerina Olga Smirnova left her country to join the Dutch National Ballet after Russia invaded Ukraine. The company announced her move on Wednesday, saying her opposition to the w…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I will need to see a photo of Sir Winston cosplaying. Please not as a furry, please


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5103012


Oh my. Lord Helmet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

NATO trained and advised officers.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Clever Tactics By Ukrainian Forces Stymie Russian Military Despite Power Imbalance*






Sudarsan Raghavan, correspondent at large for the Washington Post, talks about the success Ukrainian forces have had so far using guerilla tactics to defend Kyiv against Vladimir Putin's invasion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Oh my. Lord Helmet.


Properly attired in his sartorial best bespoke suit.


----------



## efi2 (Mar 16, 2022)

Just watched


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Oh my. Lord Helmet.


One thing about Winston though, the wings on his uniform were real, he could fly, helped found the RAF and did back when it was real dangerous. Also the medals on the uniform were earned, but in another era. Winston had balls and that's one of the reasons he is compared to Zelenskiy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

efi2 said:


> Just watched


Looking for Tuckers slot on Foxnews? I see he's got both feet in his mouth, so ya never know.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

*Engel: Russians Seem To Be On Their Back Foot Around Kyiv*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 16, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> As Koch Industries continues business in Russia, Koch-backed groups oppose sanctions
> 
> 
> On Monday, Popular Information revealed that Koch Industries, the conglomerate run by right-wing billionaire Charles Koch, was continuing to operate in Russia through three wholly-owned subsidiaries. Since then, the story has been picked up by the New York Times
> ...


kochs have to go, they're way the fuck too powerful for private citizens. ALL their lobbyist should be banned from government property, and all his "foundations" should be investigated for governmental interference.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

*Theatre with ‘1200 people inside’ destroyed by Russian forces in Mariupol, Ukraine*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

*Footage shows destroyed Russian military vehicles at Kherson International Airport*






Destroyed Russian military vehicles were seen at Kherson International Airport, west of Kherson, Ukraine, on Wednesday, March 16.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Republicans are blabbing about things they should not.


it seems to me that republicans may be stepping very close to revealing sensitive information to the enemy...it would be best for all involved if someone muzzled them till this is over


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> kochs have to go, they're way the fuck too powerful for private citizens. ALL their lobbyist should be banned from government property, and all his "foundations" should be investigated for governmental interference.


did somebody say lobbyist?

$183 million dollars spent by Russia over the past 8 years. It affected policy into the Biden administration.






Russia pouring millions into foreign influence and lobbying targeting the U.S. amid escalating Ukraine conflict - OpenSecrets News


As tensions escalate between Russia and Ukraine, the Kremlin is pouring millions of dollars into foreign influence operations and propaganda.




www.opensecrets.org





*Russia pouring millions into foreign influence and lobbying targeting the U.S. amid escalating Ukraine conflict*


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 16, 2022)

Not a sophisticated well-oiled machine. The Russian army has already lost 10% of their equipment according to U.S. and NATO estimates.


"On Wednesday, Ukrainian officials reported that a fourth general, Maj. Gen. Oleg Mityaev, the commander of the 150th motorized rifle division, had been killed in fighting.

Two American military officials said that many Russian generals are talking on unsecured phones and radios. In at least one instance, they said, the Ukrainians intercepted a general’s call, geolocated it, and attacked his location, killing him and his staff."


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 16, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Shoot the thing to bits and post the photos


I'd have to get it first.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 16, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> That sounds like an awesome trip. I've got a VFR800 and a cheap track bike. GL with your plans.


Might have to get a Royal Enfield with a sidecar instead. Only single wheel drive tho so not as good for off-road and just a 500cc one-lunger for power. Driving across Canada on a Russian bike might be a bad idea for the next decade or so. 

Would be a gas but if I can't get started in a couple years I probably won't be able to do it at all. Getting old sux.


----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2022)

UN international court of justice orders Russia to halt invasion of Ukraine


Judge says court in The Hague has seen no evidence to support Kremlin’s justification for the war




www.theguardian.com


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One thing about Winston though, the wings on his uniform were real, he could fly, helped found the RAF and did back when it was real dangerous. Also the medals on the uniform were earned, but in another era. Winston had balls and that's one of the reasons he is compared to Zelenskiy.
> View attachment 5103065


Sending the army in to wipe out a coal miners strike wasn't his finest hour tho. 

Churchhill joke.

He and his wife were visiting the royal grounds and his wife was with the man in charge of the animals. As they were observing the chickens she commented about the busy rooster and asked how often he jumped the girls. "Dozens of time each day", he replied. "Make sure you let Winston know that when he comes by", she said.

Later when he was with Winston he pointed out that the rooster was so busy and told him his wife said to say so. "So", asks Winston, "Is it always with the same hen? "Oh no", replies the man, "A different bird each time."

"Make sure you point that out to the wife the next time you speak to her." Says Winston with a twinkle in his eye.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 17, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Might have to get a Royal Enfield with a sidecar instead. Only single wheel drive tho so not as good for off-road and just a 500cc one-lunger for power. Driving across Canada on a Russian bike might be a bad idea for the next decade or so.
> 
> Would be a gas but if I can't get started in a couple years I probably won't be able to do it at all. Getting old sux.


Get started this year then.
Russian bike should be fine, most people won't even know what it is let alone where it was built.

Do you know why Lada's have rear demisters?



To keep your hands warm when your pushing it.


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 17, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I've always got my e-trike if the Prius isn't cutting it....
> View attachment 5099479


I contacted Arcimoto for a price on this e-trike. I know it will be more than the price I paid for my last car though. But you can take a date with the 2-seat option and charge it while exercising.








The Mean Lean Machine - Ultra Efficient Electric Vehicles







www.arcimoto.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Putin was channeling Stalin, shows how desperate and rattled he is. His TV address sounded a lot like one of Trump's.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Going north might be easier than going south, blow some bridges over a remote river in Siberia and they can cut off western Russia from the east and take the whole eastern part. If the economy is in the toilet, some regions may want to break away, like with the bullshit the Russians pulled in Ukraine. If people figured their standard of living would rise quickly, you never know, China would not need to invade, just install a puppet government. They would then would invite China in and form a defense alliance. That's how Vlad thinks and how it might go down, in some of the central Asian Stans too, some of which have oil...


Anything is possible w/Mr. Xi running things,I have to give the benefit of the doubt to the Chinese as a relatively peaceful people,they haven't started too much shit the last 100 yrs.(maybe because they were weakened during this period maybe not).But I would prefer a less iconic,less nationalist leader over there than Mr. Xi.he is 100% down for the commy party cause and I'm troubled by his motives. With a billion mouths to feed who knows,the Belt/Road thing is a scam to indenture poor countries so China can commandeer their ports,build bases,or steal their fishing grounds.The Chinese eat everything that ends up in the net they drag and their territorial waters have been so decimated they have to go elsewhere,that's why they claim all the China sea as theirs and are muscling everybody in the area.Now that he has basically torn up the term limits for leadership of China we have to deal w/him till death and he might end up w/a few loose screws as he ages a la Putin,I have no beef w/the Chinese people in general and hopefully hostilities are not inevitable.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/15/europe/ukraine-russian-prisoners-of-war-intl/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I know is that if Putin is still in power when POW's are repatriated firing squads might run out of ammo,these poor bastards might want to consider asking the Ukranian's for citizenship or amnesty because they certainly can't go home.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

I wonder how many oligarchs Vlad put on the rack to scrape up enough cash to make the payment.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Russia makes some debt payments in dollars, report says, as it seeks to avoid historic debt default


The payment on the two eurobond coupons is a key test for Russia.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 17, 2022)

Somethings never change, like paranoia. Reportedly the mad midget has fired many of his personal staff and is using food tasters. He's terrified of being poisoned, that's why he won't let anyone anywhere near him, hence the 50 foot long meeting tables with him on one end and any he's speaking with on the far end. Sad little shirtless mad midget on a shetland pony.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Not a sophisticated well-oiled machine. The Russian army has already lost 10% of their equipment according to U.S. and NATO estimates.
> 
> 
> "On Wednesday, Ukrainian officials reported that a fourth general, Maj. Gen. Oleg Mityaev, the commander of the 150th motorized rifle division, had been killed in fighting.
> ...


I figured they would be geolocating Russians stupid enough to be using cellphones and at the beginning I thought they had electronic means of dealing with drones. It has become apparent though that any RC hobbyist flying a cheap RC foam airplane with some plastic explosive could make a real contribution! I'm not even sure if they need something as sophisticated as a switch blade killer drones, but they will be very useful. Enough switch blades can stop much of the slaughter of innocents by taking out Russian rocket launchers many miles away. They gave them 100 and I think it was for this purpose, to stop or reduce the bombardment of cities. He probably only has less than 100 big rocket launchers in the country attacking cities.

The Russians lost 4 generals because they were forced to lead or go to the front in many cases, but they must be pretty stupid to be talking on cellphones in a war zone in this day and age, especially when the Ukrainians control the networks. When was the last time the US lost a general in combat? America has fought many wars over the last few decades. Four generals in 3 weeks, ain't good.


----------



## injinji (Mar 17, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Pravda


He was thinking about handbags.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

The search for survivors in Mariupol theatre blown apart by airstrike


Rescue workers searched for survivors Thursday in the ruins of a theatre blown apart by a Russian airstrike in the besieged city of Mariupol, while scores of Ukrainians across the country were killed in ferocious urban attacks on a school, a hostel and other sites.




www.ctvnews.ca





*'Everything is a target for them': Zelensky's appeal after civilians struck in Mariupol*
KYIV, UKRAINE -- Survivors began to emerge Thursday as authorities worked to rescue hundreds of civilians trapped in the basement of a theatre blasted by Russian airstrikes in the besieged city of Mariupol, while ferocious Russian bombardment killed dozens in a northern city over the past day, the local governor said.

The strikes the previous evening had left a large section of the grand, 3-three storey theatre building in the center of Mariupol collapsed in a smoking ruin, according to photos released by the city council. Inside, hundreds of men, women and children -- up to 1,000 according to some officials -- had taken shelter in the basement, seeking safety amid Russia's strangulating 3-week siege of the strategic southern port city.

Rescuers worked to clearing rubble that had blocked the entrance to the basement, despite new strikes reported elsewhere in the city Thursday. Miraculously, the shelter stood firm, officials said. "The building withstood the impact of a high-powered air bomb and protected the lives of people hiding in the bomb shelter," Ukraine's ombudswoman Ludmyla Denisova said on the Telegram messaging app Thursday.

She and Ukrainian parliament member Sergiy Taruta said some survivors had emerged. "People are coming out alive," Taruta wrote on Facebook, though he did not say how many.

It was not known if there were injuries or deaths among those inside. Another lawmaker, Lesia Vasylenko, who was in London in a delegation visiting Parliament Thursday, said there were reports of injuries but no deaths.

At least as recently as Monday, huge white letters on the pavement in front of and behind the theatre spelled out "CHILDREN" in Russian to alert warplanes of those inside, according to images released by the Maxar space technology company. The Russian defense ministry denied bombing the theatre or anywhere else in Mariupol on Wednesday.

The strike against the theatre was part of a furious bombardment of civilian targets in multiple cities over past day. Also struck in Mariupol on Wednesday was a municipal pool where pregnant women and women with children were taking shelter, according to Pavlo Kyrylenko, head of the Donetsk regional administration. Hours later, there was no word on casualties in that strike.


----------



## injinji (Mar 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


The last couple three weeks I have been using a fire finding site that uses the NASA satellites to keep an eye on the Chipola Complex Fires. It's a great tool. Never thought of using it track the fighting.









USA Wildfires


Current wildfire activity for the United States.




storymaps.esri.com













Fire map and wind directions in Ukraine online: fires from the "FIRMS (NASA)" service - SaveEcoBot


Find out exactly where there are fires in Ukraine right now, according to satellite data from the FIRMS (NASA) service. Update data every hour




www.saveecobot.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 17, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> All I know is that if Putin is still in power when POW's are repatriated firing squads might run out of ammo,these poor bastards might want to consider asking the Ukranian's for citizenship or amnesty because they certainly can't go home.


Last night on the BBC they were talking about what happened when the first POW videos were posted. The sister of one of the boys went to their base, and the folks would not tell her anything. His mother said after what he said, he could not come back to Russia, so to her, it was as if he were already dead.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Might have to get a Royal Enfield with a sidecar instead. Only single wheel drive tho so not as good for off-road and just a 500cc one-lunger for power. Driving across Canada on a Russian bike might be a bad idea for the next decade or so.
> 
> Would be a gas but if I can't get started in a couple years I probably won't be able to do it at all. Getting old sux.


https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/pictures/2021-harley-davidson-pan-america-1250-is-off-road-but-on-brand/

way too spendy, imo, but looks pretty bad ass for a dirt bike


----------



## injinji (Mar 17, 2022)

The war has reached F1 this week. Hass had to fire their Russian driver and his daddy's money when they were sanctioned by the UK. I'm sure the kid is a nice guy. Not a great driver though, per his nickname, Maza-spin.



https://www.motorsportmagazine.com/articles/single-seaters/f1/mazepins-haas-claim-hits-the-rocks-as-uk-sanctions-nikita-and-his-father


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

*Let's talk about negotiations, Budapest, Ukraine, and peace....*


----------



## injinji (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 17, 2022)

woops


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

Russians are parking their vehicles and taking to the woods, it must be getting very dangerous to be in one.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rising Russian Troop Deaths Take Toll On Morale*






More than 7,000 Russian troops have been killed during Russia's invasion of Ukraine, according to conservative U.S. estimates reported on in the NYT. Senior writer Eric Schmitt joins Morning Joe to discuss.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2022)

estimates....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

Understand how fucking evil Putin is and why he and his minions must be stopped by any means we can employ.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Lawrence: Vladimir Putin Knows He's Killing Babies*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> estimates....
> View attachment 5103289


If those numbers are even half true, old Vlad has a tiger by the tail.


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Get started this year then.
> Russian bike should be fine, most people won't even know what it is let alone where it was built.
> 
> Do you know why Lada's have rear demisters?
> ...


If you order the towing package, they drill and tap the front bumper.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> If those numbers are even half true, old Vlad has a tiger by the tail.


yeah, keep in mind this doesn't include, POW's and injured either, it also doesn't include defections too......sooo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> If those numbers are even half true, old Vlad has a tiger by the tail.


While trying to ride another, he dare not fall off, lest the beast consume him, it is a balancing act riding the tiger and all dictators do.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2022)

estimate current war map


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 17, 2022)

A taste for freedom can motivate people to fight for it. Vlad should be concerned.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 17, 2022)

I've read Vlad used to watch the videos of Muammar Gaddafi dying. He was shocked a dictator could be toppled by his own people.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5103309
> 
> estimate current war map


far too few Ukrain offensive arrows...they need to secure that area to the NE of Kyiv, then move on reclaiming Bucha.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2022)

https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/17/business/china-russia-sanctions-friction-intl-hnk/index.html

bad news for putin's plan to involve China. look's like they may offer him a little aid in the form of food or perhaps small caliber ammo, but no reinforcements, and no large ammo(mortar rounds, replacement rockets, rpg ammo) or weapons systems, no aircraft...
i think Xi might have been a lot more amenable to putin's plans if putin hadn't gotten him to make a public statement of support, then staged a "surprise" attack, making Xi look a little foolish...autocrats never like looking foolish, and Xi especially


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> far too few Ukrain offensive arrows...they need to secure that area to the NE of Kyiv, then move on reclaiming Bucha.


yeah, i would like the to take out the bridges linking Crimea to the mainland blown.....and also setup defensive items around odessa in case of an amphibious assault from the sea against those ships....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah, i would like the to take out the bridges linking Crimea to the mainland blown.....and also setup defensive items around odessa in case of an amphibious assault from the sea against those ships....


beaches are a bitch to assault, very little cover, slow going, exposed to attack while landing...they would be stupid to attack amphibiously...so they'll probably do it tomorrow, and lose at least one more general while they're doing it...
do you suppose it's possible putin has actually become so deranged that he now hates russia and is trying to destroy it? 
it would be hard to do a better job on purpose.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> … it would be hard to do a better job on purpose.


We had a real contender for the title not so long ago.


----------



## injinji (Mar 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> beaches are a bitch to assault, very little cover, slow going, exposed to attack while landing...they would be stupid to attack amphibiously...so they'll probably do it tomorrow, and lose at least one more general while they're doing it...
> do you suppose it's possible putin has actually become so deranged that he now hates russia and is trying to destroy it?
> it would be hard to do a better job on purpose.


Didn't they already try one amphib landing right at the start? Beau was saying it looked like everyone wanted to take part in the glorious victory, so they were doing things they didn't need to do, just to be a part of it.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 17, 2022)

Deja vu all over again:

Mr. Putin said. “I am convinced that such a natural and necessary self-purification of society will only strengthen our country, our solidarity, cohesion and readiness to respond to any challenges.”


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2022)

injinji said:


> Didn't they already try one amphib landing right at the start? Beau was saying it looked like everyone wanted to take part in the glorious victory, so they were doing things they didn't need to do, just to be a part of it.


yes they did, and it worked....well sort of......this one going to Odessa that's a probable one, if i were on the Ukraine side i would try to hit the ships and try to sink them or make them inoperable for any use.......at least make that beach head so dangerous they won't even try......


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> beaches are a bitch to assault, very little cover, slow going, exposed to attack while landing...they would be stupid to attack amphibiously...so they'll probably do it tomorrow, and lose at least one more general while they're doing it...
> do you suppose it's possible putin has actually become so deranged that he now hates russia and is trying to destroy it?
> it would be hard to do a better job on purpose.


imo Pooty is imploding russia from within right now. he pulled the trigger with this invasion and now he's paying for it dearly by his people, by his generals, and by the oli's too......


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Deja vu all over again:
> 
> Mr. Putin said. “I am convinced that such a natural and necessary self-purification of society will only strengthen our country, our solidarity, cohesion and readiness to respond to any challenges.”


how so?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504490790130794508


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2022)

looks like another got the axe as it were.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504440205352349700


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> how so?


Just seeing the two words "society" and "purify" in the same sentence is ominous.

Almost verbatim from Stalin

Siberia's likely to get a population boost.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Just seeing the two words "society" and "purify" in the same sentence is ominous.
> 
> Almost verbatim from Stalin
> 
> Siberia's likely to get a population boost.


okie dokie....think ol Hitler said something similar too.......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> far too few Ukrain offensive arrows...they need to secure that area to the NE of Kyiv, then move on reclaiming Bucha.


We are not seeing what the Ukrainians are doing, a look at the map shows how strung out the Russians are, divided forces and how vulnerable they are to having forces cut off. It might come down to Napoleon style infantry warfare, the Ukrainians assemble a large new force that attacks the Russians one front at a time with overwhelming force at strategic points. Never divide your forces! The Russians have many small armies spread apart and they cannot offer mutual support, nor do they have stable lines.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

Even Kharkov in the east, close to Russian border is not yet surrounded, these cities are like ours, surrounded by urban sprawl, suburbs and bedroom towns that go on for miles along all the approaching roads.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukrainian Forces Destroyed Russian Missile launcher and Air Defense in Kharkiv.*


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 17, 2022)

Just in! The answer is right in front of us. Putin wants an out..I can walk faster to Kyiv than his convoy.






Putin is afraid of what we'll to do him..he's got no friends in this and China dumped him by making the Russian-China ambassador scarce..they had a meeting that suspiciously got cancelled.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Just in! The answer is right in front of us. Putin wants an out..I can walk faster to Kyiv than his convoy.


He needs to feel much more pain before he begins to act civilized, this might take a little awhile. However with the arrival of more drones, particularly the switchblade, see above, I think the suffering of the innocent women and children in the cities could be much relieved soon. They are good at destroying those rocket launchers pounding the cities and trucks carrying ammo to artillery rocket launchers and guns.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2022)

is it me or does ol pooty look like elmer fudd??


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He needs to feel much more pain before he begins to act civilized, this might take a little while. However with the arrival of more drones, particularly the switchblade, see above, I think the suffering of the innocent women and children in the cities could be much relieved soon. They are good at destroying those rocket launchers pounding the cities and trucks carrying ammo to artillery rockets and guns.


True! Which is why he's dragging his feet, did a Defcom warning in his country, won't let there be news AND China refuses to process their credit/debit cards. 

The suffering will be when his grandkid wants a new iPhone.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> is it me or does ol pooty look like elmer fudd??


I was thinking more of the short mob boss from Loony Tunes..he usually gets run over or something falls upon him.

I have been doing my 'Muttley' impression quite a bit lately though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I was thinking more of the short mob boss from Loony Tunes..he usually gets run over or something falls upon him.
> 
> I have been doing my 'Muttley' impression quite a bit lately though.


i'm more of a beaky buzzard kinda person......love muttley though that laugh is so contagious


----------



## printer (Mar 17, 2022)

*Russia has threatened Bosnia with a Ukrainian scenario*
Russian Ambassador to Bosnia and Herzegovina Igor Kalabukhov said BiH has the right to decide whether to join NATO, but Moscow reserves the right to respond. He made the remarks on a Bosnian TV channel, European Truth reported, citing a Balkan columnist. “If it (Bosnia and Herzegovina) decides to be a participant in something, it is an internal affair. But our reaction is another matter. We have shown what we expect with the example of Ukraine. If there is a threat, we will respond.” 








Russia has threatened Bosnia with a Ukrainian scenario - Canada News from pravda.com.ua


Canada News. Russian Ambassador to Bosnia and Herzegovina Igor Kalabukhov said BiH has the right to decide whether to join NATO, but Moscow reserves the right to




ca.topnews.media


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2022)

I get the feeling we have to nuke them before they nuke us.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2022)

ANC said:


> I get the feeling we have to nuke them before they nuke us.


let's hope it doesn't get to that.....my fingers are crossed


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 17, 2022)

Azov fighters taking out a Z tank … watch crew flee then ….. well.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2022)

ANC said:


> I get the feeling we have to nuke them before they nuke us.


Fight that feeling.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

*Russians Are ‘Attacking On Too Many Fronts’ And Losses Are Prowing*




NBC News national security analyst Clint Watts breaks down Russia's stalled invasion of Ukraine.


----------



## printer (Mar 17, 2022)

Maybe the profit should go to the Ukrainians then?

*Koch to continue running 2 glass facilities in Russia*
Koch Industries is planning to continue running two glass manufacturing facilities in Russia, saying it doesn’t want to hand over the plants to the Russian government.

Koch’s Guardian Industries operates the glass facilities in Russia. They employ approximately 600 workers. Dave Robertson, president and COO of Koch Industries, said in a statement that the company has no other physical assets in Russia, and outside of Guardian, it employs 15 people in the country.

Robertson said Koch doesn’t want to turn the plants over to the Russian government “so it can operate and benefit from them.” He cited a Wall Street Journal article, saying that is what the report said would happen.

While Koch is currently planning to continue having its glass facilities operate in Russia, several U.S. brands have paused operations in the country amid Russia’s invasion of Ukraine. Among them are McDonald’s and Starbucks.

Robertson said if the Russian government had control of the facilities it could put their employees at greater risk. He noted that Koch is in compliance with all applicable sanctions, laws and regulations governing its relationships and transactions in the countries where it has operations.

Robertson said Koch will continue to closely monitor the situation and provide updates as necessary. The privately-held multinational conglomerate is based in Wichita, Kansas.








Koch to continue running 2 glass facilities in Russia


Koch Industries is planning to continue running two glass manufacturing facilities in Russia, saying it doesn't want to hand over the plants to the Russian government. Koch's Guardian Industries operates the glass facilities in Russia.




apnews.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504557515278802948
hmmmm


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 17, 2022)

Seems like the russian gulags will be filled to capacity .

Vlad “ The Mad King “ will have more russians imprisoned than ukrainians.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

*U.K., U.S. intelligence suggests Russian invasion has stalled across Ukraine*





New British and American military intelligence suggests the Russian invasion of Ukraine has stalled on all fronts as it comes up against fierce resistance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

*Fukuyama: Putin Is Raising The Stakes To Justify The ‘Unjustifiable’*





Political theorist Francis Fukuyama, author of “The End of History and the Last Man,” joins MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell to discuss how he thinks the war in Ukraine ends.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2022)

ol pooty......your gonna need more troops....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504535827409514501


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *U.K., U.S. intelligence suggests Russian invasion has stalled across Ukraine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably from those shitty chinese tires from Alibaba and Wish.com.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ol pooty......your gonna need more troops....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504535827409514501


That's a bigger army than Vlad has by itself FFS!  

"We few, we happy few, we band of brothers;
For he to-day that sheds his blood with me
Shall be my brother; be he ne'er so vile,
This day shall gentle his condition;
And gentlemen in England now a-bed
Shall think themselves accurs'd they were not here,
And hold their manhoods cheap whiles any speaks
That fought with us upon Saint Crispin's day". 

Henry V


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Probably from those shitty chinese tires from Alibaba and Wish.com.


They also have grenade launchers and anti armor weapons of every description, almost every guy carries something on his back and most can knock out APCs at least. Now that they are in the urban sprawl and bedroom communities on the approaches to the cities, the NLAWs and Panzefaust3s are effective against tanks too. Javelins will be saved for long range stuff out on the big modern highway junctions where there is little cover. There are reports of Russians abandoning their vehicles and taking to the woods, since they have become targets and death traps. The switchblade killer drones should eliminate much of the rocket artillery tormenting the cities and murdering the innocents.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2022)

printer said:


> Maybe the profit should go to the Ukrainians then?
> 
> *Koch to continue running 2 glass facilities in Russia*
> Koch Industries is planning to continue running two glass manufacturing facilities in Russia, saying it doesn’t want to hand over the plants to the Russian government.
> ...


it's time to start boycotting some koch owned industries i think...this guy operates like a foreign power inside our own country, makes his own rules, by buying the rule makers...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Seems like the russian gulags will be filled to capacity .
> 
> Vlad “ The Mad King “ will have more russians imprisoned than ukrainians.


good, wonder how much of his horseshit it will take to make the russians rise up and crush him?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 17, 2022)

No shock here from the “ chain gang crew “ of 2 big mouth c*nts and a pedo.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5103454


that was classic....lol


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good, wonder how much of his horseshit it will take to make the russians rise up and crush him?


Yep …. he lost home field advantage


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5103454




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504464863510335488readable on twitter


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504464863510335488readable on twitter


yep....and if you don't have twitter, you can still read it i did...js....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 17, 2022)

Ukraine served up some whoop ass on the command post and supply point of Russia’s 35th Eastern Miltary outside of Kiev. Posted today. 

Props to the surveillance game


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yep....and if you don't have twitter, you can still read it i did...js....


i have twitter, but only because that's how some games communicate during downtime...i'm not sure i've ever tweeted anything


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 17, 2022)

Urban RPG POV ( reminds me of the M72 law  )

Kick ass video .


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 17, 2022)

It’s pretty jaw dropping how inept the ground fight is from the Russians …. Urban guerilla warfare for the win. 
Ping their phones and drop fire on them .


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 17, 2022)

Who knew that “ Z “ logo would make a great bullseye ? …… good going VLAD.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 17, 2022)

Hopefully we could supply a bunch of these ….. reminds me of my 89 bravo and delta specialists i knew in the military.
From Rammstein and Fort Stewart / Hunter airfield time there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> It’s pretty jaw dropping how inept the ground fight is from the Russians …. Urban guerilla warfare for the win.
> Ping their phones and drop fire on them .


Most of their soldiers are no better trained than the Ukrainian soldiers and irregulars quickly trained. Don't confront the Russians in the open countryside, do it in the urban areas. The Russians will end up paying for the post war prosperity that will rebuild it and Russian prisoners will clean up the rubble, paid to do it out of Vlad's money. If Vlad has 200 billion bucks stashed overseas, he could be the first asshole in history to pay for the war he caused. 200 billion in a country of 45 million, that's say 10 to 20% destroyed, adds up to a lot of restitution and compensation for the citizens of Ukraine and there's even more Russian money available if required.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm more of a beaky buzzard kinda person......love muttley though that laugh is so contagious


This Trump shit + you guys?..i literally laugh like that because I can't catch my slightly asthmatic breath..when there's a couple of good replies in a row?

This is comedy gold here!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Yep …. he lost home field advantage


If they had open media without censorship, Zelenskiy would crush him in his own country in a month of war, the guy is a native Russian speaker. Talk about losing on the home field!


----------



## printer (Mar 17, 2022)

*Putin says Russia will get rid of traitors 'like gnats' *
Russian President Vladimir Putin said that traitors to Russia would be spit out “like gnats” while speaking to government ministers on Wednesday about his war on Ukraine, Reuters reported.
Thousands of Russians have been arrested for protesting against the country’s invasion. Putin suggested that getting rid of defectors would “strengthen” the country, calling it a “cleansing.”

"I am convinced that this natural and necessary self-cleansing of society will only strengthen our country, our solidarity, cohesion and readiness to meet any challenge," Putin said, according to Reuters.

Earlier this month, Putin signed legislation that penalized people for spreading “fake news” about what he calls a military operation, while many news outlets have halted their operations or adjusted protocols to protect their journalists.

Dmitry Peskov, a spokesperson for the Kremlin, told Reuters that people who leave their jobs or the country over the invasion were traitors.
"They are vanishing from our lives themselves. Some people are leaving their posts, some are leaving their active work life, some leave the country and move to other countries. That is how this cleansing happens," Peskov told the news outlet








Putin says Russia will get rid of traitors ‘like gnats’


Russian President Vladimir Putin said that traitors to Russia would be spit out “like gnats” while speaking to government ministers on Wednesday about his war on Ukraine, Reuters reported.Thousands…




thehill.com


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 17, 2022)

printer said:


> *Putin says Russia will get rid of traitors 'like gnats' *
> Russian President Vladimir Putin said that traitors to Russia would be spit out “like gnats” while speaking to government ministers on Wednesday about his war on Ukraine, Reuters reported.
> Thousands of Russians have been arrested for protesting against the country’s invasion. Putin suggested that getting rid of defectors would “strengthen” the country, calling it a “cleansing.”
> 
> ...


A brain drain. Bad for Russia, good for the west.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

printer said:


> *Putin says Russia will get rid of traitors 'like gnats' *
> Russian President Vladimir Putin said that traitors to Russia would be spit out “like gnats” while speaking to government ministers on Wednesday about his war on Ukraine, Reuters reported.
> Thousands of Russians have been arrested for protesting against the country’s invasion. Putin suggested that getting rid of defectors would “strengthen” the country, calling it a “cleansing.”
> 
> ...


Every one who leaves will have brains and be educated, it will be the greatest brain drain in human history. 70% of young people don't like Putin and most know the truth, young people under 30 do most of the fighting.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 17, 2022)

So trump has a chance running in Russia?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> So trump has a chance running in Russia?


Too soft.


----------



## printer (Mar 17, 2022)

*Promise does not mean marriage: will American LNG replace Russian gas*









Обещать не значит жениться: заменит ли американский СПГ российский газ


Соединенные Штаты продолжают склонять своих европейских союзников к максимально полному разрыву ресурсно-энергетических отношений с Россией. Однако, невзирая на РИА Новости, 17.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Most of their soldiers are no better trained than the Ukrainian soldiers and irregulars quickly trained. Don't confront the Russians in the open countryside, do it in the urban areas. The Russians will end up paying for the post war prosperity that will rebuild it and Russian prisoners will clean up the rubble, paid to do it out of Vlad's money. If Vlad has 200 billion bucks stashed overseas, he could be the first asshole in history to pay for the war he caused. 200 billion in a country of 45 million, that's say 10 to 20% destroyed, adds up to a lot of restitution and compensation for the citizens of Ukraine and there's even more Russian money available if required.


Pretty expensive temper tantrum.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/pictures/2021-harley-davidson-pan-america-1250-is-off-road-but-on-brand/
> 
> way too spendy, imo, but looks pretty bad ass for a dirt bike


You pay too much for the Harley name and they are all foreign parts so not even made in the US any more so the hell with that. Those sure don't look like off-road tires on the bike either. The whole design is street racer style and doesn't look off-road at all to me. 

I'm only 140lbs so don't need huge power and the Ural has more than enough. Cool looking rig too and about 1/3 the price and twice the mileage. Even a spare fuel can for getting back down off the mountains I'd be climbing with mine. Big trunk under that spare tire, can have two passengers or room for the groceries and/or fishing tackle with the sidecar. I'll want the enclosure for the sidecar with windshield for passenger comfort and keep the weather off my stuff. Manually engaged drive axle for the sidecar so should be able to go anywhere a horse can go. 

Got the money sitting in the bank but it's kind of part of my inheritance and good old mom is still around and doing pretty good for being 95 this August. Probably going to outlive me but after losing one of two sisters 2 years ago she wants to go next.


----------



## printer (Mar 17, 2022)

*"We've been beheaded." Where do Russian missiles and bombs fly?*
During the three weeks of the special operation in Ukraine, Russian troops, armies of the DPR and LPR almost completely cut off the Armed Forces of Ukraine from the coast of the Sea of Azov, occupied dozens of settlements in the south of the country, blockaded Kyiv, Kharkov and Chernihiv in the north. Aviation and high-precision weapons destroyed the main military infrastructure of the enemy. About the most painful blows - in the material of RIA Novosti.









"Нас обезглавили". Куда летят российские ракеты и бомбы


За три недели спецоперации на Украине российские войска, армии ДНР и ЛНР практически полностью отрезали ВСУ от побережья Азовского моря, заняли десятки... РИА Новости, 17.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2022)

printer said:


> *"We've been beheaded." Where do Russian missiles and bombs fly?*
> During the three weeks of the special operation in Ukraine, Russian troops, armies of the DPR and LPR almost completely cut off the Armed Forces of Ukraine from the coast of the Sea of Azov, occupied dozens of settlements in the south of the country, blockaded Kyiv, Kharkov and Chernihiv in the north. Aviation and high-precision weapons destroyed the main military infrastructure of the enemy. About the most painful blows - in the material of RIA Novosti.
> 
> *"On mercenaries - fire"*
> ...


Ukraine doesn't even fucking have 4000 military installations, that's just fucking ludicrous...if the russians believe bullshit that is this transparent, this obviously propaganda, then they deserve to roast with putin...
"They realized that fighting Russia is not the same as fighting Iraq or Afghanistan."...yeah, the Iraqis and Afghanis actually knew how to fight, and didn't abandon good vehicles for the enemy


----------



## printer (Mar 17, 2022)

*Private Jets Flee Russia After Putin Criticizes Westernized Oligarchs*








Private Jets Flee Russia for Dubai, Siberian Bunkers


Several private jets took off from Russia on Thursday after President Vladimir Putin slammed Western-friendly oligarchs that ''mentally exist'' elsewhere, Newsweek reported.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> You pay too much for the Harley name and they are all foreign parts so not even made in the US any more so the hell with that. Those sure don't look like off-road tires on the bike either. The whole design is street racer style and doesn't look off-road at all to me.
> 
> I'm only 140lbs so don't need huge power and the Ural has more than enough. Cool looking rig too and about 1/3 the price and twice the mileage. Even a spare fuel can for getting back down off the mountains I'd be climbing with mine. Big trunk under that spare tire, can have two passengers or room for the groceries and/or fishing tackle with the sidecar. I'll want the enclosure for the sidecar with windshield for passenger comfort and keep the weather off my stuff. Manually engaged drive axle for the sidecar so should be able to go anywhere a horse can go.
> 
> ...


https://www.harley-davidson.com/us/en/motorcycles/pan-america-1250-special.html#2022-pan-america-1250-special-010
click on the pic of one of the bikes, it goes to a video of them running on and off road...not the bike i would choose for a baja race, but it does look like it'll run off road


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 17, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> This Trump shit + you guys?..i literally laugh like that because I can't catch my slightly asthmatic breath..when there's a couple of good replies in a row?
> 
> This is comedy gold here!


Wait? What?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.harley-davidson.com/us/en/motorcycles/pan-america-1250-special.html#2022-pan-america-1250-special-010
> click on the pic of one of the bikes, it goes to a video of them running on and off road...not the bike i would choose for a baja race, but it does look like it'll run off road


Heavy and really sucks gas.


----------



## printer (Mar 17, 2022)

*Ukraine invasion: China braces for effects of global fertiliser shortage on food security *


*
The war in Ukraine has fuelled a spike in fertiliser prices, which are pushing up planting costs and eating into farmers’ incomes in China, state media says
*
 

*
China, which has elevated food security to an economic priority, is largely self-sufficient in staple crops like wheat and rice, but depends on fertiliser imports
*









‘There will be trouble’: global fertiliser shortage stirs food fears in China


Though China is largely self-sufficient in staple crops like wheat and rice, it depends on imports of fertilisers, which have been disrupted by the war in Ukraine.




www.scmp.com


----------



## printer (Mar 17, 2022)

*War in Ukraine inflates price of neon for chip-making, but it might be good for China *


*
The average price of industrial-grade neon in China shot up to nearly nine times from three weeks ago
*
 

*
Before Russia’s invasion, Ukraine produced about 40 per cent of the world’s neon, while China accounted for 30 per cent
*









How China may gain from shortage of Ukrainian neon for chip-making


Before Russia’s invasion, Ukraine produced about 40 per cent of the world’s neon, while China accounted for 30 per cent.




www.scmp.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukraine invasion: China braces for effects of global fertiliser shortage on food security *
> 
> 
> *
> ...


good, more incentive for China to lean on putin to end shit


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukraine invasion: China braces for effects of global fertiliser shortage on food security *
> 
> 
> *
> ...


No one will care if they sell them oil and minerals in exchange for fertilizer, groceries and even consumer electronics, it won't make a whole lot of difference to the war, and will drain them of money even faster. The Chinese can be dealt with and are good at negotiating for advantage, so give them some perks and let them eventually own Vlad, that might upset some Russians enough to get rid of him. "They is a take'n over!", works for Russians too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

*Javelin, NLAW and Stinger Missiles: A Game Changer to The Ukrainians*






*Defense TV*
Javelin, NLAW and Stinger Missiles: A Game Changer to The Ukrainians

The FGM-148 Javelin (AAWS-M) is an American-made portable anti-tank missile fielded since 1996 to replace the M47 Dragon anti-tank missile in US service. Its fire-and-forget design uses automatic infrared guidance that allows the user to seek cover immediately after launch, as opposed to wire-guided systems, like the Dragon, which require the user to guide the weapon throughout the engagement. The Javelin's HEAT warhead is capable of defeating modern tanks by hitting them from above, where their armor is thinnest (see top attack), and is also useful against fortifications in a direct attack flight.

As of 2019, the Javelin had been used in around 5,000 successful engagements. The weapon gained significant attention as a symbol of Ukrainian resistance to the Russian invasion of Ukraine in 2022.

The Next Generation Light Anti-tank Weapon (NLAW), also known as the Main Battle Tank and Light Anti-tank Weapon (MBT LAW), and in Sweden known as the Robot 57 (RB-57), is a single-shot, fire-and-forget, shoulder fired disposable missile system. The missile is guided by calculation based on PLOS (predicted line of sight). It has its origins in a joint British-Swedish project begun in 2002 to replace Cold War-era weapons and is designed for use by infantry. The NLAW is used by the armed forces of several nations, including the United Kingdom, Finland, Luxembourg, Ukraine, and Sweden.

The FIM-92 Stinger is a man-portable air-defense system (MANPADS) that operates as an infrared homing surface-to-air missile (SAM). It can be adapted to fire from a wide variety of ground vehicles and helicopters (Air to Air Stinger). Developed in the United States, it entered service in 1981 and is used by the militaries of the United States and 29 other countries. It is principally manufactured by Raytheon Missile Systems and is produced under license by Airbus Defence in Germany and by ROKETSAN in Turkey, with 70,000 missiles produced.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

*'Russian forces have struggled greatly,' says former NATO commander*





Retired U.S. Gen. Wesley Clark, the former supreme allied commander of NATO, shares his assessment of Russia and Ukraine's military forces and what the Western world needs to do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

They can push them back, if special forces can cut them off and blow the many small bridges that you don't see on the maps unless you zoom in real close, only the main rivers are shown. Also if they concentrate increasing forces on him, they can defeat them one front at a time. They can rapidly move infantry soldiers around, they don't need tanks or a lot of hardware and locals can help a lot with things and so can drones.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine’s counterattacks stall Russian forces*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

*How much impact will new US military supplies have in Ukraine?*






Former Commander of the U.S. Army Forces Command, Gen. Robert Abrams said shipments of U.S. military supplies will replenish Ukraine's armed forces as equipment supplies there have dwindled.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## printer (Mar 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No one will care if they sell them oil and minerals in exchange for fertilizer, groceries and even consumer electronics, it won't make a whole lot of difference to the war, and will drain them of money even faster. The Chinese can be dealt with and are good at negotiating for advantage, so give them some perks and let them eventually own Vlad, that might upset some Russians enough to get rid of him. "They is a take'n over!", works for Russians too.


Russia is a major exporter of fertilizer.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2022)

printer said:


> Russia is a major exporter of fertilizer.


Kazahlkhstaaaaan phosphorus is best phosphorus


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

printer said:


> Russia is a major exporter of fertilizer.


So is Canada, lot's of potash out west and they will be expanding production! No one will sanction food production.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 17, 2022)

printer said:


> Russia is a major exporter of fertilizer.





> *USDA announces $250 million in grants to boost domestic fertilizer production*
> 
> by The Counter
> 
> 03.15.2022, 5:21pm


USA is on top of it!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> USA is on top of it!


I expect grants to farmers for machinery and immigration changes to increase production in Canada and the USA. Some more Ukrainian farmers out west, there are plenty there now in Canada, so they will fit right in. Extra food can be given away, or will lower food prices and inflation at home this fall and winter.


----------



## printer (Mar 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So is Canada, lot's of potash out west and they will be expanding production! No one will sanction food production.


Russia is a major exporter of grain and fertilizer, going to contries like China, India and Egypt. Weapons to others. This gives Russia leverage against those countries. They are all sitting on the sidelines while the "West" is the ones putting pressure on Russia. If it were not for Russia's exports they would have more countries against them. Also I doubt Ukraine will be getting a crop in this year putting more pressure on the countries by Russia.


----------



## printer (Mar 17, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> USA is on top of it!


Good.


----------



## printer (Mar 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So is Canada, lot's of potash out west and they will be expanding production! No one will sanction food production.


Yes, in Saskatchewan. Will it get out for the spring season?

*Sask. fertilizer company ramping up potash production in response to Ukraine crisis*
Nutrien says it will hire more workers for its network of potash mines in Sask.
Canadian fertilizer company Nutrien Ltd. says it is increasing potash production capability in 2022 by nearly 1 million tonnes compared to previous expectations.




https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/nutrien-potash-production-saskatchewan-1.6387945


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

printer said:


> Russia is a major exporter of grain and fertilizer, going to contries like China, India and Egypt. Weapons to others. This gives Russia leverage against those countries. They are all sitting on the sidelines while the "West" is the ones putting pressure on Russia. If it were not for Russia's exports they would have more countries against them. Also I doubt Ukraine will be getting a crop in this year putting more pressure on the countries by Russia.


I don't think anybody will sanction food related things, it would cause global inflation, Russia depended on western groceries and didn't produce much domestically. So Chinese groceries (hope they like rice) would be ok, I imagine they are still selling enough oil to Europe to keep the food chain going. I can't see them stopping European groceries going to Russia, though they might have trouble affording them. Western Ukraine could get some crops in this year, it's awhile until planting season and it can be moved to Europe by rail and truck. Also an embargo might not apply to agricultural equipment going to Russia, there's plenty of room for compromise around this issue, famine is bad for everybody.


----------



## printer (Mar 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think anybody will sanction food related things, it would cause global inflation, Russia depended on western groceries and didn't produce much domestically. So Chinese groceries (hope they like rice) would be ok, I imagine they are still selling enough oil to Europe to keep the food chain going. I can't see them stopping European groceries going to Russia, though they might have trouble affording them. Western Ukraine could get some crops in this year, it's awhile until planting season and it can be moved to Europe by rail and truck. Also an embargo might not apply to agricultural equipment going to Russia, there's plenty of room for compromise around this issue, famine is bad for everybody.


Who is going to plant with a war going on? Do you really think things are going to get back to normal by spring? It is more the less developed countries that will feel the missing production.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

printer said:


> Who is going to plant with a war going on? Do you really think things are going to get back to normal by spring? It is more the less developed countries that will feel the missing production.


Depending on the war situation I believe Ukrainian farmers will most likely plant this spring, only 10% of the country is occupied and in a month that could be a lot less. There is most likely a contingency plan being developed for this now with EU assistance. They farmed during the battle of Britain and in other recent conflicts, if they could, often they cannot afford not too. Most of the attacks will continue to be focused on the cities and I believe the Russians will be driven back in many areas soon. Planting in the spring would also be symbolic in Ukraine. Now let's just hope Vlad doesn't use chemical weapons on the cities and fuck up everybody's day, including his.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


>


much more literate and moving than i expected...


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> much more literate and moving than i expected...


Agreed, I was surprised as well.
Never been a fan of his but that was well-done; very eloquent.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 17, 2022)

Planting season already started for some crops, just a few more weeks till sunflower planting season in Ukraine. Window will remain open for a while but very unlikely the war will end soon enough to make up for the damage in the entire chain. Non-ukranian europeans own many large farm areas in Ukraine and some already assume they won’t be going back anytime soon.

Turks trying to get their hands on sunflower oil:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500172088816152578
On the opposite west side of Europe stores are already running out too. Much to the dismay of the Flemish:









"We're sure of only another month's deliveries"


This week, word came that it is all hands on deck at Belgian potato processors. Ukraine and Russia supply 75% of that country's sunflower oil. They use that to process potatoes into French…




www.freshplaza.com





Regardless of whenever the war ends, this is going to get far worse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

I occurred to me that the North Korean army is probably as shitty as the Russian army. If the South Koreans built a million switchblade drones and other stealthy types, they could overwhelm the North Koreans. They could take out every artillery gun aimed at their capitol almost instantly with pre programed drones custom made for the job. If they knew where the fat fuck kept his nukes and where he was, it would be game over pretty quick. I think South Korea would go through the North Korean army pretty quick by themselves and go right to the Yalu river. Something I'm sure they are considering after this fiasco, these soviet style armies are very vulnerable to high technology attacks, for now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Planting season already started for some crops, just a few more weeks till sunflower planting season in Ukraine. Window will remain open for a while but very unlikely the war will end soon enough to make up for the damage in the entire chain. Non-ukranian europeans own many large farm areas in Ukraine and some already assume they won’t be going back anytime soon.
> 
> Turks trying to get their hands on sunflower oil:
> 
> ...


Perhaps not as bad as feared, I don't think food and agricultural items will be high on the embargo list and we will be taking measures to mitigate things. I'm not saying there won't be problems, just not as bad as people fear. Russia depends on European groceries and produce almost none of their own and Chinese groceries might not appeal to Russians. Fucking with the food supply is not in Vlad's best interest either, hunger can happen in Russia too and inflation is already a major headache for Vlad. Hunger leads to political unrest, even in democracies, it's worse in dictatorships where there is one man to blame and many in the democracies will be blaming him too.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.harley-davidson.com/us/en/motorcycles/pan-america-1250-special.html#2022-pan-america-1250-special-010
> click on the pic of one of the bikes, it goes to a video of them running on and off road...not the bike i would choose for a baja race, but it does look like it'll run off road


The kind of off-road I'd be doing is washed out old logging roads and would be packing a chain saw for all the trees across my path. Much more sedate travel. We used to have a Honda 90 bush bike up at the cabin and I went all over with that thing. Air intake was under the seat so if your ass wasn't getting wet you could drive through it. Hi-Lo transmission switch so top speed in high gear in low range was about 15mph but the thing would go straight up if it could get traction. The bike is still at my bro-in-laws place and his son was rebuilding it when I was out last Oct. It'll be going back to the lake when it's done.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

The big drone is also used to radio relay to and from the suicide drone. A plane might carry a half dozen such killer drones and they might even be starlink or military satellite controlled and then the planes would be unjammable flying high up. These might be the modern choice for tactical air support, the drone plane would be high up above the range of a manpad and stealthy too. The big plane would not control the killer drones by radio, once fired they would use GPS and laser guidance to the target, provided by another drone or the mothership, so no radio emissions to track for the satellite controlled mother ship when it fires the killer drones.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Switchblade® 300 Loitering Missile and JUMP® 20 Medium Unmanned Aircraft System Integration*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

*Chris Hayes: Three Possible Ways The Russia-Ukraine Conflict Could End*





Chris Hayes lays out three ways the war in Ukraine could end: “The third way this conflict ends is with some actual diplomatic solution with a ceasefire, a withdrawal of Russian troops, and some agreed upon path forward. There is a real question about whether that is actually achievable—and whether Russia is at all interested in that outcome.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2022)

Even cheap DJI type video drones could be useful for reconnaissance and for commanders to monitor battles in this environment. Civilians owned many thousands of them in Ukraine before the war, I wonder how many are being used with irregular forces, they would be very useful.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine War - Drone Shows Intense Close Combat Between Ukrainian & Russian Troops In Kherson*






Drone footage recorded by a resident of Kherson shows a really unique and rare glimpse on close combat between elements of two professional armies.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If you order the towing package, they drill and tap the front bumper.


How do you double the price of a Lada?

Fill it full of gas.


----------



## efi2 (Mar 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looking for Tuckers slot on Foxnews? I see he's got both feet in his mouth, so ya never know.


????


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> How do you double the price of a Lada?
> 
> Fill it full of gas.


I owned one as a teenager, it had heated rear windows to keep your hands warm when pushing it


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504123674516885507


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 18, 2022)

I need an opinion…are these two the same person? Keep in mind the photos are taken in different years


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 18, 2022)

injinji said:


> Last night on the BBC they were talking about what happened when the first POW videos were posted. The sister of one of the boys went to their base, and the folks would not tell her anything. His mother said after what he said, he could not come back to Russia, so to her, it was as if he were already dead.


I feel for those poor Russian conscripted teenagers,their whole life was in front of them and they never had a chance,just another eg. of how life is not fair.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 18, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I need an opinion…are these two the same person? Keep in mind the photos are taken in different years


idk, nose looks different, but I am not good at this kind of thing. The no ears in the second pick too.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 18, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Agreed, I was surprised as well.
> Never been a fan of his but that was well-done; very eloquent.


I was also impressed w/Arnold's appeal,well done and heartfelt,if only it can reach the right people,supposedly Putin follows his twitter,but damn that was a authentic and touching story from the Russian weightlifter who he met as a boy and then later in life gave him the coffee cup that he drinks from to his father's struggles w/guilt of being a German soldier in Russia,I'm touched by Arnold's eloquence,I didn't know he had it in him.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Even cheap DJI type video drones could be useful for reconnaissance and for commanders to monitor battles in this environment. Civilians owned many thousands of them in Ukraine before the war, I wonder how many are being used with irregular forces, they would be very useful.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Ukraine War - Drone Shows Intense Close Combat Between Ukrainian & Russian Troops In Kherson*
> 
> ...


I saw that a couple weeks ago,seems the BMP's were doing recon after a battle looking to pick up wounded or displaced Ukranian's and they ran right into the Russians,shows the randomness and confusion of combat,even today war is random and sloppy.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 18, 2022)

Ain't it a hoot?

I have a pay wall for the Washington Post so I can only grab the headlines but it's true!



> The Washington Post
> Republicans demand
> that US send more aid
> to Ukraine after voting against it


So GOP votes NO AID for Ukraine then turns around to Blame Joe Biden for not sending MORE AID!

Plus GOP and Tucker Carlson are Pro-Putin straight up!
Even Mit Romney's people are White Supremacists and Pro-Putin and the invasion of Ukraine!

Seriously folks you Trumpies want to destroy the USA, Trumpies support the killing of Civilians in Ukraine by Russians and vote against aid for Ukraine then blame President Biden for not sending more aid.

Seriously? WTF World do you live in?


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> idk, nose looks different, but I am not good at this kind of thing. The no ears in the second pick too.
> View attachment 5103742


No.
I pay attention to women.
Forehead is different
Nose is different.

What do I win?


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 18, 2022)

I am hearing from the news that Russia has lost 7000 to 10,000 troops.
That is just in 3 weeks. That is more per week than WWII against the NAZIs.

Ukrainians are kicking Russian Ass!

That is why Putin in bombing Civilians.
Putin is commuting war crimes.
Putin knows he can occupy Ukraine but he can't win if he doesn't break the will of the Ukrainians.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> idk, nose looks different, but I am not good at this kind of thing. The no ears in the second pick too.
> View attachment 5103742


The one on the right looks like David Koresh from the 7th day Adventist Waco disaster in the 90's after a sex change,no.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I need an opinion…are these two the same person? Keep in mind the photos are taken in different years


Different people for sure


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 18, 2022)

Really cool look at AI faces on NY Times (it has a slide bar to see how the changes work in real time).
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/11/21/science/artificial-intelligence-fake-people-faces.html


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 18, 2022)

What is the difference between Putin and Hitler?

Have a look at the real Putin!
He is angry that anyone expresses their own opinion.
He swears to murder them all.
See Putin in his natural mode. Watch his face.




> Russian President Vladimir Putin said that Russians who are against the invasion of Ukraine are “scum and traitors.” Putin spoke in an angry tone and said, "The collective west is trying to divide our society."







Remember Putin may well be the wealthiest man in the world and here he is slamming those that hold his wealth for him.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 18, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I am hearing from the news that Russia has lost 7000 to 10,000 troops.
> That is just in 3 weeks. That is more per week than WWII against the NAZIs.
> 
> Ukrainians are kicking Russian Ass!
> ...


Your avatar looks like Putin in drag,pick a wig


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 18, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I have a pay wall for the Washington Post so I can only grab the headlines but it's true!


Just disable javascript and you'll have access to the full articles. Same applies to nytimes as well


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Just disable javascript and you'll have access to the full articles. Same applies to nytimes as well


how do you do that on an iphone? i get blocked all the time.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 18, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> how do you do that on an iphone? i get blocked all the time.


I don't think you can disable javascript on iOS


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> idk, nose looks different, but I am not good at this kind of thing. The no ears in the second pick too.
> View attachment 5103742


The one on the right is an old photo maria putin->now maria vorontsova. The photo on the left is a girl with the same name, i found her on ig, this was the only picture with her face, a few followers, yesterday posted a story…the location…an empty unpopular spa in the mountains. The dot on the left is where that location is and the right one where anonymous found a putin’s buker. Like 40 minutes with a jet. I’m going crazy, ain’t i?


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 18, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Your avatar looks like Putin in drag,pick a wig


It's the worst insult to Putin I could come up with.

It's an oldie but a goodie.
Just google "Gay Putin" ans select images.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 18, 2022)

Putin holds trump like rally for thousands of Z waving supporters.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 18, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Just disable javascript and you'll have access to the full articles. Same applies to nytimes as well


Really?
I'm on Mozilla. I'll look into that.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Putin holds trump like rally for thousands of Z waving supporters.
> 
> View attachment 5103804View attachment 5103803View attachment 5103805



Putin looks defeated. 

I think he knows he can't pull this off but he is stuck with his decision.
It's another Afghanistan for Putin.

He is bombing civilians in Ukraine to break their will to resist because Putin can take Ukraine but not the people. 
He is committing war crimes!


----------



## Sativied (Mar 18, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> The one on the right is an old photo maria putin->now maria vorontsova. The photo on the left is a girl with the same name, i found her on ig, this was the only picture with her face, a few followers, yesterday posted a story…the location…an empty unpopular spa in the mountains. The dot on the left is where that location is and the right one where anonymous found a putin’s buker. Like 40 minutes with a jet. I’m going crazy, ain’t i?


Not the same person in those photos but you’re not crazy either. I’ve been looking for her too on google maps to see if I could kidnap and lock her in my garage.  Totally normal reaction when Putin threatens with nukes. Maria Putin, now Maria Vorontsova, also known as Maria Faassen, used to live not very far from me. She’s married to a dutch guy, but they already left the country a few years ago after the downing of mh17, when family/friends of victims had similar thoughts.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Putin holds trump like rally for thousands of Z waving supporters.
> 
> View attachment 5103804View attachment 5103803View attachment 5103805


This looks like a missed opportunity to me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504123674516885507


time to step up the cyber war, how about a few videos in russia of putin telling his army to surrender, that this has been a sham from the beginning, to satisfy an old mans fantasies of ruling a dead empire...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I need an opinion…are these two the same person? Keep in mind the photos are taken in different years


i don't think so, different hairline, different jaw line...but i'm not an expert in forensic identification


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

efi2 said:


> ????


Judging from the disinformation bullshit video you posted.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> The one on the right is an old photo maria putin->now maria vorontsova. The photo on the left is a girl with the same name, i found her on ig, this was the only picture with her face, a few followers, yesterday posted a story…the location…an empty unpopular spa in the mountains. The dot on the left is where that location is and the right one where anonymous found a putin’s buker. Like 40 minutes with a jet. I’m going crazy, ain’t i?


i don't understand the point? you think it's putin's daughter? what is the significance if it is?
i'm a little slow in the morning, help an old man out


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I need an opinion…are these two the same person? Keep in mind the photos are taken in different years


There might be a facial recognition app online that you can upload photos to.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> What is the difference between Putin and Hitler?
> 
> Have a look at the real Putin!
> He is angry that anyone expresses their own opinion.
> ...


Vlad WAS the richest man in the world, all his money will go to rebuilding Ukraine and reparations for the people. Between him and the rest of the Russian money seized there should be plenty. Paying for the war will piss him off even more.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504837765065752601


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Putin holds trump like rally for thousands of Z waving supporters.
> 
> View attachment 5103804View attachment 5103803View attachment 5103805


This is bad, he's learning from Trump! When a moron is your role model there's gonna be trouble. Maybe he will invite Donald to the next one to whip up the crowd, fly in Paul Manafort as a PR consultant to smooth things over, etc. Bring his people back from America, they are needed at home now.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504837765065752601


Unelected Von der Leyen needs to step down asap after repeating a mistake that has been widely pointed out to her. She’s making empty promises she won’t be able to keep nor does she have any power that puts her in a position to make such promises. 









Europeans support Ukraine joining the EU — but not yet


According to new polling, most respondents were sympathetic to Ukraine.




www.politico.eu





_European Commission President Ursula von der Leyen has already declared Ukraine belongs in the EU, though it is not in her power to admit Ukraine or even propose the country as a candidate for membership. Such decisions have to be agreed upon by all of the bloc’s 27 member countries — and they have disagreed sharply in recent years on EU enlargement._

From another article:

”_However, France's President Emmanuel Macron, host of the summit, made it clear that there will be no fast-track accession for Ukraine.

"The answer is no," he said after the summit.

Other major European leaders echoed the view, with Dutch Prime Minister Mark Rutte saying earlier that there was "no such thing as a fast-tracking of accession－that doesn't exist" and German Chancellor Olaf Scholz emphasizing that "it's very important that we continue to pursue the things we have decided in the past", pointing to the association agreement between the EU and Ukraine in 2017 as a way to strengthen ties._”

The fact she makes promises her own German Chancellor Scholz, who does have a major influence on the decision, does not agree with tells you what a shit show von der Leyen is. No idea what she’s thinking, if there’s any thinking involved.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Unelected Von der Leyen needs to step down asap after repeating a mistake that has been widely pointed out to her. She’s making empty promises she won’t be able to keep nor does she have any power that puts her in a position to make such promises.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kinda thought so......i know at one point Ukraine will be a part of the EU, but i don't think this is gonna happen anytime soon, especially with the war going on, and will prolly still go on for a while imo


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Unelected Von der Leyen needs to step down asap after repeating a mistake that has been widely pointed out to her. She’s making empty promises she won’t be able to keep nor does she have any power that puts her in a position to make such promises.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think formal EU membership is required that quickly, they will have trade and other agreements that will be just as good. When this is over (assuming we aren't nuked) there will be lot's of post war prosperity in Ukraine, they will have all of Vlad's money and the Russian money too. The EU might not have to give them much aid, but will want a big piece of that Russian paid for reconstruction business. A stable peace and reconstruction should see their currency rise significantly along with their standard of living. Just going down the list of resources they have to offer makes them an attractive bride for Frankenstein!


----------



## printer (Mar 18, 2022)

*India buys 3 million barrels of Russian oil*
India’s state-run oil company purchased 3 million barrels of Russian crude this week as numerous other nations bar such imports due to Moscow's invasion of Ukraine, The Associated Press reported on Friday.

Indian Oil Corp. made the purchase despite international pressure, led by the U.S. and other western nations, to freeze Russia out of the global energy market over the incursion. India, the world's largest democracy, imports about 85 percent of the oil it uses.

The largest portion of India’s oil, 27 percent, comes from Iraq, followed by Saudi Arabia with 17 percent, the United Arab Emirates with 13 percent and the U.S. at 9 percent.

The U.S. and much of Europe have already applied heavy sanctions to Russia along with the U.S.’s energy import ban.

White House press secretary Jen Psaki has said Indian purchases of Russian oil would not run afoul of U.S. sanctions, but that Indian leaders should “think about where [they] want to stand when history books are written.”

“India imports most of its oil requirements. We are exploring all possibilities in the global energy market. I don’t think Russia has been a major oil supplier to India,” said Arindam Bagchim, a spokesman for India’s External Affairs Ministry.

The AP's report comes days after Reuters reported that Indian officials were considering a purchase of deeply discounted Russian oil.

The country previously reached an agreement with the U.S. to release 3.5 million barrels from its reserves, as part of coordinated release amid international spikes in gas prices. India has about 31 million barrels of oil in its emergency reserves currently.

India imported the third-most crude oil of any country in 2020, $64.6 billion worth. Only China, which imported $176.3 billion, and the U.S., which imported $81.8 billion, outrank it.








India buys 3 million barrels of Russian oil: report


India’s state-run oil company purchased 3 million barrels of Russian crude this week as numerous other nations bar such imports due to Moscow’s invasion of Ukraine, The Associated Press repor…




thehill.com


----------



## Sativied (Mar 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just going down the list of resources they have to offer


That is not a major factor. EU isn’t an empire and Ukraine joining it wouldn’t transfer ownership of those resources or force Ukraine to share them. They’d continue to be traded in a ways that are already possible, even without the current association agreement. New members costs a shit load of money that in no way is evened out by whatever industries or resources they have. If they were in EU those resources would actually become a lot more expensive because they’d have to comply with and invest in thousands of regulations.



BudmanTX said:


> kinda thought so......i know at one point Ukraine will be a part of the EU, but i don't think this is gonna happen anytime soon, especially with the war going on, and will prolly still go on for a while imo


Right. Even on the long term it’s questionable. 27 members have to have a pro eu expansion government at the time they get to vote. If France elects someone else than Macron for example, it‘s probably not going to happen. If in NL the same ruling parties as now remain in power, it’s not going to happen. It just takes one member to have a euro-sceptic government to blow the whole thing off.

Regardless of the point of views in EU, it’s so rancid to make such promises. Ukraine won’t be helped by it now and it _forces_ people in the rest, mostly west, of EU to speak up against Ukraine becoming a member at this time where solidarity is so important. As if our politicians and governments don’t have anything better to do right now than argue about Ukraine’s membership. The recent summit with actual elected politicians with actual power was supposed to put an end to this nonsense for a while, and now some unelected idiot throws oil on fire.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 18, 2022)

So Donald wanted to make America great again. Now Vlad wants to make Russia great again. Nothing good will come of either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

Sativied said:


> That is not a major factor. EU isn’t an empire and Ukraine joining it wouldn’t transfer ownership of those resources or force Ukraine to share them. They’d continue to be traded in a ways that are already possible, even without the current association agreement. New members costs a shit load of money that in no way is evened out by whatever industries or resources they have. If they were in EU those resources would actually become a lot more expensive because they’d have to comply with and invest in thousands of regulations.


They used to be known as the breadbasket of Europe and most likely will be again, EU membership or not. If it is such a burden, one wonders why they are so eager for it. I know after this business, they no longer view NATO membership as that important, especially if they can break Vlad's army and eject them from the country, NATO or American bilateral support will be enough.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> So Donald wanted to make America great again. Now Vlad wants to make Russia great again. Nothing good will come of either.


and u wonder where he learned it from, eh


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't understand the point? you think it's putin's daughter? what is the significance if it is?
> i'm a little slow in the morning, help an old man out


I’m part of a group(won’t tell the name) ) that cyber attacks russia. So any information is a key and can be used to help Ukraine, the location of her would be huge


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Putin looks defeated.
> 
> I think he knows he can't pull this off but he is stuck with his decision.
> It's another Afghanistan for Putin.
> ...


He doesn’t care about war crimes, only one reason, he doesn’t think there will be a trial. So far he’s just sacrificed semiskilled soldiers with the shitty equipment he doesn’t need. He’s dropped a couple of tb bombs to show his willingness to go to the next level. He’s got nerve agents then nukes, all this talk of him losing is wishful thinking imo


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2022)

printer said:


> White House press secretary Jen Psaki has said Indian purchases of Russian oil would not run afoul of U.S. sanctions, but that Indian leaders should “think about where [they] want to stand when history books are written.”


under Modi, they want to stand right between putin and Xi, in the shadows of Hitler, Stalin, and Mussolini...
India may technically be called a democracy, but they haven't even been close since Modi took over in 2014


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and u wonder where he learned it from, eh


A lot of Putin's base are older people, Russia has a low vaxx rate and shitty vaccines too. The latest variant of covid Omicron 2 should rip through them like shit through a goose and fill the hospitals to bursting. Most young people under 30 don't like Putin as does anybody in the country with a brain, and he is growing in unpopularity by the day. If you thought political division was bad in America, wait till you see Russia in a few months. Many Russians have been exposed to the world in the past 30 years, by travel abroad as tourists and through the internet, even TV and radio has some independent voices until recently. The people near the borders and almost all the people in Belarus will be able to get Russian language TV and radio broadcasts, as will Kaliningrad. All those former Russian TV and radio people will end up in Ukraine and the CIA will be giving grants to help them start up with transmitters along Russia's borders and anybody with a satellite dish will get them free inside Russia, they will also be on YouTube. It would cost the CIA peanuts to fund a dozen former Russian radio and TV stations and make Vlad most uncomfortable, as the truth pours in like light, through the many holes in his hastily constructed iron curtain.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> under Modi, they want to stand right between putin and Xi, in the shadows of Hitler, Stalin, and Mussolini...
> India may technically be called a democracy, but they haven't even been close since Modi took over in 2014


Another budding kleptocracy


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2022)

zeddd said:


> He doesn’t care about war crimes, only one reason, he doesn’t think there will be a trial. So far he’s just sacrificed semiskilled soldiers with the shitty equipment he doesn’t need. He’s dropped a couple of tb bombs to show his willingness to go to the next level. He’s got nerve agents then nukes, all this talk of him losing is wishful thinking imo


he may have the hardware to wipe out the entire population, but that would be a move the rest of the world could not ignore, that would cause NATO to step in, and there is no good resolution to that scenario for any involved. on the ground, putin is fucked, there is no way he can win at all...he simply has pissed away too many men, too much equipment, and too much sentiment...it may take a year or two of bloody fighting, but he's already lost the conventional war. anything he takes will have to remain an armed camp on alert forever, the minute they let down their guard, the Ukraines will cut their fucking throats...and he simply does not have the men or hardware left to leave an armed camp in every city and town in Ukraine...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

zeddd said:


> He doesn’t care about war crimes, only one reason, he doesn’t think there will be a trial. So far he’s just sacrificed semiskilled soldiers with the shitty equipment he doesn’t need. He’s dropped a couple of tb bombs to show his willingness to go to the next level. He’s got nerve agents then nukes, all this talk of him losing is wishful thinking imo


Vlad might not like it, but he might have to eat shit this time, I don't expect him to like the taste. 

He is headed for military disaster in Ukraine and chemical weapons or even nukes will largely kill civilians, soldiers and irregulars are being equipped for that now and have been. Meanwhile his own soldiers chemical and nuclear gear is from the 70's apparently and has not been renewed because of corruption. Either weapon won't kill many soldiers, but could murder millions of civilians and would be largely useless in winning the war. Vlad is gonna lose and be humiliated, but he will be given an off ramp of no NATO membership in Ukraine, the terms depend on how badly he lost. I'm hoping the switchblade drones they are getting along with other drones will eliminate much of the rocket artillery murdering civilians in the cities soon.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he may have the hardware to wipe out the entire population, but that would be a move the rest of the world could not ignore, that would cause NATO to step in, and there is no good resolution to that scenario for any involved. on the ground, putin is fucked, there is no way he can win at all...he simply has pissed away too many men, too much equipment, and too much sentiment...it may take a year or two of bloody fighting, but he's already lost the conventional war. anything he takes will have to remain an armed camp on alert forever, the minute they let down their guard, the Ukraines will cut their fucking throats...and he simply does not have them men or hardware left to leave an armed camp in every city and town in Ukraine...


That’s why he is killing the civilians, no people no resistance. I think he wants to look strong, this stadium gig is a fucking worry


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2022)

zeddd said:


> That’s why he is killing the civilians, no people no resistance. I think he wants to look strong, this stadium gig is a fucking worry


i'd like to say he can't keep on killing civilians without NATO stepping in to stop him, but NATO appears to be full of cunts...they should have stepped in two weeks ago and fuck the consequences. what's the fucking point of labeling him a war criminal and then letting him continue? NATO shouldn't intervene in Ukraine, they should assault moscow and capture putin, put him on trial for war crimes, hang the guilty fucker, and then deal with his successor, with all negotiations going on under the Gibbet with putin's corpse hanging from it...
but what ought to happen probably won't. he'll get some kind of out, take it, continue to cause trouble till he fucking dies, and then his hand picked successor will try to keep the same shit show going, until the world is forced to deal with them once and for all


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 18, 2022)

I have a package for the russian boy that tied himself to mc. Jk ahahahaha

edits. Don’t mind me I haven’t slept in 48h


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I have a package for the russian boy that tied himself to mc. Jk ahahahaha
> 
> edits. Don’t mind me I haven’t slept in 48h


that bag don't look big enough to me, Luka looks like that would be breakfast to hold him over till he finishes his lunch order...
https://nypost.com/2022/03/14/russian-mcdonalds-fan-chains-himself-to-eatery-to-stop-closing/

at least all that fat will see him through the coming hard times...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd like to say he can't keep on killing civilians without NATO stepping in to stop him, but NATO appears to be full of cunts...they should have stepped in two weeks ago and fuck the consequences. what's the fucking point of labeling him a war criminal and then letting him continue? NATO shouldn't intervene in Ukraine, they should assault moscow and capture putin, put him on trial for war crimes, hang the guilty fucker, and then deal with his successor, with all negotiations going on under the Gibbet with putin's corpse hanging from it...
> but what ought to happen probably won't. he'll get some kind of out, take it, continue to cause trouble till he fucking dies, and then his hand picked successor will try to keep the same shit show going, until the world is forced to deal with them once and for all


Have predator drones circling the Kremlin like buzzards, in shifts!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

*National security analyst predicts Putin's next move*





CNN's John King is joined by national security reporters David Sanger and Vivian Salama to discuss the implications of President Joe Biden's recent comments on Russian President Vladimir Putin.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504856825543462929


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

*'Not particularly motivated': US general assesses Russian troops*





CNN's John King and retired Lt. Gen. Mark Hertling discuss a new assessment from the US military regarding the Russian military's "flailing" morale.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504856825543462929


A suggestion, go to an industrial supply place and buy a full face respirator, sized to fit you and while there, buy some disposable white bunny suits and some booties and rubber gloves. A roll of tape will also be useful and some plastic sheeting to seal up your apartment and even make a tent in there to sleep, an activated charcoal air clearer would be helpful too.

If you are concerned about chemical warfare in your area, buy now and avoid the panic, get a box of activated charcoal "chemical cartridges" for the respirator too. Watch some YouTube videos and inform yourself, it might not be necessary, but it is good to be prepared. One off course Russian missile could ruin your whole day.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2022)

zeddd said:


> He doesn’t care about war crimes, only one reason, he doesn’t think there will be a trial. So far he’s just sacrificed semiskilled soldiers with the shitty equipment he doesn’t need. He’s dropped a couple of tb bombs to show his willingness to go to the next level. He’s got nerve agents then nukes, all this talk of him losing is wishful thinking imo


If he deploys a wmd, he will be at war with bigger dogs than Ukraine. Syria is one thing. (probably for racist reasons) But deploying wmd in Europe will draw a sharp response from NATO. Enough of a response to make it worse for him than if he’d not done it.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and u wonder where he learned it from, eh


Which one?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Which one?


both, who learned from whom


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 18, 2022)

I think it's a common human trait in some. Neither will stop unless stopped sad to say.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

Someone posted a tweet about over 300 thousand mostly Ukrainian men returning to fight, say half of them become combat soldiers, they alone would equal the Russian invading force, because some of the others would be assigned to logistical support. The Ukrainians have bought time to train a larger army than Vlad has available while territorials and regular troops devastate the Russian forces and wear them down. No way can Vlad win or occupy the country, he might cut off Kyiv for a short time, but it will cost him dearly. The numbers just don't add up for Vlad on any level, now that the Ukrainians have bought enough time. He's gonna lose and lose badly, what he does about it might be horrific.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504856825543462929


well..what ya know? 7 of 8 are freedom caucus members...and the eighth is this little charmer, massey from kentucky, who recently tweeted...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491441851748204546these are our completely incompetent, inhumane, ignorant, white supremacist fuckheads... they won't actually fight, they just bitch and whine and make racist statements, support the gun industry, support all industries, as long as they're owned by rich white christian men...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I’m part of a group(won’t tell the name) ) that cyber attacks russia. So any information is a key and can be used to help Ukraine, the location of her would be huge


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Someone posted a tweet about over 300 thousand mostly Ukrainian men returning to fight, say half of them become combat soldiers, they alone would equal the Russian invading force, because some of the others would be assigned to logistical support. The Ukrainians have bought time to train a larger army than Vlad has available while territorials and regular troops devastate the Russian forces and wear them down. No way can Vlad win or occupy the country, he might cut off Kyiv for a short time, but it will cost him dearly. The numbers just don't add up for Vlad on any level, now that the Ukrainians have bought enough time. He's gonna lose and lose badly, what he does about it might be horrific.


i would say half to 3/4 of them would go back to fight, the rest logistics etc etc


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i would say half to 3/4 of them would go back to fight, the rest logistics etc etc


The main point is, the Ukrainians have the manpower reserves and support to field an army of hundreds of thousands of extra combat troops by early summer, even before the ground dried out, which I'm sure is a consideration. Almost every one will have an anti armor weapon of some kind on his back and some units can be trained to use mortars etc. Also consider the NATO training and tactical doctrine which depends on individual initiative, perfectly suited for the Ukrainians. In addition to this there is and will be excellent generalship by the Ukrainians and their expert NATO advisors. Nothing adds up for Vlad where it counts, at the decisive point, on the field of battle. The numbers on his economy and capacity to wage war are another matter and I can't see him going on for more than 30 days without going flat broke and chewing up most of his missiles and other weapons.

If the Ukrainians take large numbers of Russian prisoners he might try to kill them if they are in large POW camps with chemical weapons. He would probably also try it if they were inside cities, but by then he would need to do it with long range missiles and move trained troops and equipment in range. Ukrainian air defense might shoot down many and by then could include patriot missile defenses, they can defend against such long range chemical attacks using ballistic missiles.


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## printer (Mar 18, 2022)

*Famous for towing captured Russian tanks, Ukrainian farmers step up for war effort*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/ukraine-farmers-1.6387964


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If he deploys a wmd, he will be at war with bigger dogs than Ukraine. Syria is one thing. (probably for racist reasons) But deploying wmd in Europe will draw a sharp response from NATO. Enough of a response to make it worse for him than if he’d not done it.


You’re making an assumption that a mad man will make logical decisions.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 18, 2022)

printer said:


> *Famous for towing captured Russian tanks, Ukrainian farmers step up for war effort*
> Ukraine's farmers now have the fifth-largest army in Europe — or so goes a dark joke on the internet, a reference to all the captured Russian military equipment they've towed off the battlefield.
> 
> In a country desperate to keep its spirits up in dire times, the near-daily social media posts featuring Ukrainian farm tractors recovering Russian tanks, trucks and missile launchers that got stuck in their muddy fields have certainly helped.
> ...


And yet our subsidized welfare bread basket farmers throw food away and kill livestock due to our own internal bullshit.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> You’re making an assumption that a mad man will make logical decisions.


No, even a madman, especially a canny one like Vladolf, will get that there will be pain if. The calculus reduces to “do I take it on?”


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If he deploys a wmd, he will be at war with bigger dogs than Ukraine. Syria is one thing. (probably for racist reasons) But deploying wmd in Europe will draw a sharp response from NATO. Enough of a response to make it worse for him than if he’d not done it.


Well Beau tells us there are only two 'rings' to be concerned about..the one you see; the one you hear..you've got 15 minutes to get inside somewhere.

This is good sane info and worth a second listen to.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

When this war started I talked about the unintended consequences of war on this thread and particularly this war. Vlad should be beginning to realize that now that he blundered so badly and perhaps fatally. Using chemical weapons should also give him pause, if he learned anything from his recent experiences about unintended consequences, ones that will last until he dies, or might cause his own death. The soldiers in Ukraine will be protected and many civilians will seal up their house and apartments with plastic, while thousands of switchblade drones and other goodies pour into the country to end things real fast. If he murdered more than a million civilians in Europe, fellow Slavs next door with chemical weapons, I don't see anyway out for him short of a bullet


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

printer said:


> *Famous for towing captured Russian tanks, Ukrainian farmers step up for war effort*
> Ukraine's farmers now have the fifth-largest army in Europe — or so goes a dark joke on the internet, a reference to all the captured Russian military equipment they've towed off the battlefield.
> 
> In a country desperate to keep its spirits up in dire times, the near-daily social media posts featuring Ukrainian farm tractors recovering Russian tanks, trucks and missile launchers that got stuck in their muddy fields have certainly helped.
> ...


Most of that grain is probably going to the middle east, via the black sea. I expect the military situation in the south will be much better by fall, no way will they allow Russians on their territory or make a peace while they are. As for grain shipments from the black sea, either the Turks can guarantee their safe passage, or American warships will be allowed to, if Vlad sinks one going to an Islamic country. I imagine it would be the same for all traffic going to Ukrainian black sea ports by then, Vlad will be weak and no use to Turkey. They could get more American aid out of the deal and the US navy could back stop them with spare change, meanwhile blocking Russian ships from entry to the Black sea.

The dictator has a pet canal project in financial trouble that would be useful to America and Europe, it will suddenly find funding.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

Here is the key to Turkish cooperation, it won't be ready soon, but America and the EU arranging financing could get them to do anything, including patrolling the Black sea with transfered extra American warships, probably stored somewhere, though they have their own too. Erdoğan wants this so so bad he can taste it.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Turkey’s Plans for a $20BN Istanbul Canal*






Turkey is planning on constructing a $20 billion canal across the city of Istanbul. Currently, ships passing through the Mediterranean and Black seas cross the Bosphorus strait, a narrow waterway that cuts right through the megapolis of Istanbul. However, the strait is getting congested and because of the 1936 Montreux Convention, Turkey collects zero revenue and has limited control over it. To solve this problem, Turkey is pursuing plans for a 45-kilometer long canal across the city, which would hopefully relieve congestion from the Bosphorus, collect revenue, and give Turkey more control over transit between the Mediterranean and Black seas. However, the project would also displace thousands, harm the environment, damage Istanbul’s water supply, and disrupt regional stability. Despite this, Turkish president Erdoğan is committed to the project and is hoping to start construction in June 2021.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504837765065752601


What if they Go EU and NATO on Putin's ass!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 18, 2022)

Forget War crime tribunals / committees for Putin.

*Eliminate his existence* before something even worse happens.

Especially since there is what is called the “ Russian Dead Hand “ or “ Perimeter “ an _Autonomous command and control system_ since soviet union days for launching nukes by detecting light , seismic and sensory data. A failsafe for secondary nukes that may not have been destroyed or if russian sites get compromised.

Speculation exists that this is a complex system, fully equipped with a variety of communication systems and sensors that control the military situation. This system is believed to be able to track the presence and intensity of communications on military frequencies, and receive telemetric signals from the command posts, measure the level of radiation on the surface and determine intense radiation sources in the vicinity that, combined with the detection of short-term seismic disturbance, signifies a multiple-warhead nuclear strike, and the system may possibly even be able to track people still alive in command posts. The correlation system, after analyzing these factors, may take the final step on launching the missiles.

It has been “ suggested “ that the system is in a semi-dormant state however it is highly likely it has been active since conception.

This *is *the real Doomsday Device.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 18, 2022)

Dr. Strangelove's 'Doomsday Machine': It's Real


Remember the end of the 1964 movie Dr. Strangelove, where the entire world is blown up by a Soviet doomsday device? The Soviets really did have a doomsday device, and Wired magazine senior editor Nicholas Thompson tells host Guy Raz that the operation, dubbed "Perimeter," is still working.




www.npr.org





2009 NPR segment


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Forget War crime tribunals / committees for Putin.
> 
> *Eliminate his existence* before something even worse happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> What if they Go EU and NATO on Putin's ass!


honestly, that's a little far off to speculate right now imo, do see EU coming but that won't happen till this war is over, then you have all the other27 countries to deal with, think me an another guy talked about this, in this thread


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 18, 2022)

Just as to add to beau vid …. One cannot assume that any nuke hitting would be a “ singular “ device. Multi Warhead payloads tend to be one of the characteristics of Russian weaponry.

I believe I heard the last known amount of Soviet nukes were somewhere around 6500. *Of the ones we think we know about. *
And not including Hydrogen Bombs to boot. Totally they would end everything no matter the front.

I believe President Zelensky was right that World War III is already started. Putin will scorch earth that country before saving face. 
He will not accept defeat , no matter the cost. North Korea is also showing their ass with missile tests ( failures ) . China also has a large armament of nukes Also already “ locked “ position on America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

*The Pro-Putin Wing Of The GOP Echoes Kremlin Disinformation*






Former U.S. Ambassador to Russia Michael McFaul and former FBI Assistant Director for Counterintelligence Frank Figliuzzi discuss the need to battle Russian disinformation within the United States.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

*'Complete lack of normal human morals': Oligarch's ex-partner on life around Putin*






CNN's Erin Burnett speaks with Countess Alexandra Tolstoy, the former partner to Russian oligarch Sergei Pugachev, about their relationship with Vladimir Putin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504935429770027008


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *The Pro-Putin Wing Of The GOP Echoes Kremlin Disinformation*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the GQP has the gall to call fellow party members *traitors …. *Maybe we should play that hand , round them up and do what must be done with “ real traitors “ … the republicans that lick Russian and trump boots.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

*Noah Rothman: Trump's Greatest Republican Allies Drastically Misread The Signs On Russia*






'How did the MAGA wing of the Republican Party so completely misread both the national interests menaced by Russia and the popular response to it?,' Noah Rothman asks in his latest MSNBC column.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504935429770027008


If this war goes on, what kind of army will Ukraine have in 6 months? The former Warsaw pact countries in NATO had vast conscript armies armed with soviet weapons largely in storage, millions of soviet small arms like AK 47s, RPGs and mortars. Bear in mind the Ukrainians have about 5 million young fit men who can be regular combat soldiers and largely equipped with former soviet weapons. In six months you can train a lot of men with NATO help, it's mostly what NATO does, multilingual military training. They don't need 90 days of basic either for combat troops, the Russians aren't that well trained either. That is aside from the fact this war costs a fucking fortune and Vlad should be flat broke in a month. There's no way with NATO supplying endless ammo and modern weapons the Russians can win. This is just an investment for NATO as they bleed Vlad white with weapons the Russians made and paid for, for the most part.

If Vlad HAD 200 billion bucks stashed abroad, the Ukrainians will get it as restitution and reparations, this might be the first war in history where the asshole who caused it pays for it. Zelensky will be collecting every medal and honorary doctorate Europe has to offer on his victory tour with speeches to parliaments across the continent and is a ringer for a Nobel peace prize. It will burn Vlad's asshole like battery acid and he will want him dead, and no doubt blames him for his own failures and blunders. Every time someone puts a medal around Zelenskiy's neck will hurt Vlad's feelings more, Zelenskiy will be the hero and Vlad an evil villain. Vlad will be remembered for his blunders and failures by a generation of Russians for a generation that he screwed. The young hate his guts and will more into the future and they will write the history one day, they also do most of the fighting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

Compared to planes, drones are cheap as dirt and much quicker to build.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

What to know about the tiny, remote-controlled drones the U.S. is giving Ukraine


These tiny Switchblades are themselves the weapon.




www.axios.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

*Belarus military quits invasion demoralized by defections and resignations will not join Ukraine war*





Belarus was preparing to join the Russian invasion of Ukraine, but will not be able to even though Belarus was involved in the Ukraine invasion. Instead, many Belarusian exiles have decided to join Ukraine. In addition, the 40 mile stalled convoy and the fear of the Bayraktar TB2 drone attacks convinced them it wasn't worth it. Will Belarus rejoin the invasion with the false flag bombing of one of their villages?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

*Damage to Russian equipment raises questions about its military effectiveness*





Former U.S. Army Vehicle Auditor Trent Telenko analyzes poorly maintained Russian military trucks and explains what this means for the Russian army.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Belarus military quits invasion demoralized by defections and resignations will not join Ukraine war*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's feeling it to, plus his military and his people...now what choice are u gonna make? Back out, cut pooty off from Belarus, or keep going? Interesting?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

*Let's talk about what it would take for Russia to win....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

*Putin's opponents say these photos reveal his secret palace*






Russian President Vladimir Putin says he makes just $140,000 a year. Here's how he may be one of the richest people on the planet. CNN's Drew Griffin reports.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Vlad HAD 200 billion bucks stashed abroad, the Ukrainians will get it as restitution and reparations


that is not a sure thing, there is a mechanism in place, but no way to enforce it at the NATO lvl, independent states that control large portions of the seized money will have to hammer something out between them, which is never a quick or easy process.
they also won't get all of it, but probably more than enough to rebuild, and pay reperations to the families of murdered Ukrainians

https://www.brookings.edu/opinions/russia-can-be-made-to-pay-for-ukraine-damage-now/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is not a sure thing, there is a mechanism in place, but no way to enforce it at the NATO lvl, independent states that control large portions of the seized money will have to hammer something out between them, which is never a quick or easy process.
> they also won't get all of it, but probably more than enough to rebuild, and pay reperations to the families of murdered Ukrainians
> 
> https://www.brookings.edu/opinions/russia-can-be-made-to-pay-for-ukraine-damage-now/


I think it's an idea that will gain traction, no fucking way should they be allowed to keep the cash, there's other punitive damages that can be paid too. It would be popular I think and easy to promote, because most people would think it would be fundamentally just and fair. It might also act as a deterrent for similar aggression.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think it's an idea that will gain traction, no fucking way should they be allowed to keep the cash, there's other punitive damages that can be paid too. It would be popular I think and easy to promote, because most people would think it would be fundamentally just and fair. It might also act as a deterrent for similar aggression.


after Ukraine gets their more than fair share, the rest should be used to feed hungry people around the world, since putin will be responsible for a great many of them being that way


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> He's feeling it to, plus his military and his people...now what choice are u gonna make? Back out, cut pooty off from Belarus, or keep going? Interesting?


They are still under the shithouse with Russia on sanctions for no benefit, their economy has been destroyed and their country used like toilet paper. Meanwhile Russian and Ukrainian language TV and radio broadcasts are pouring images into the country with honest news and video of the war and what Putin is doing there and at home. They already had mass protests months ago against the corrupt dictatorship and IMHO with the war in Ukraine and Vlad's weakness on full display, the place is a powder keg of revolution. They are surrounded on three sides by free countries and broadcast media, will Vlad's internet restrictions apply to them too? Speaking of clamping down on the internet, who is going to do it, I wouldn't expect too much active cooperation from that bunch, they've had more exposure to western media and the west than most Russians and are mostly young.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Just as to add to beau vid …. One cannot assume that any nuke hitting would be a “ singular “ device. Multi Warhead payloads tend to be one of the characteristics of Russian weaponry.
> 
> I believe I heard the last known amount of Soviet nukes were somewhere around 6500. *Of the ones we think we know about. *
> And not including Hydrogen Bombs to boot. Totally they would end everything no matter the front.
> ...


When were they built and do we know for sure are in working order?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> When were they built and do we know for sure are in working order?


Not a risk any sane person would want to take, we probably do have first strike capability on the Russians, there are stealth cruise missiles that can probably take out vital points, including the Kremlin, while ICBMs take out the rest. A few decades ago a west German kid flew a light private plane all the way from Germany and landed on red square. I'll bet things haven't improved much since then!









Mathias Rust - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*Mathias Rust*_ (born 1 June 1968 [1] is a German aviator known for his flight that ended with a landing near Red Square in Moscow on 28 May 1987. A teenage amateur pilot, he flew from Helsinki, Finland, to Moscow, being tracked several times by Soviet Air Defence Forces and civilian air traffic controllers, as well as Soviet Air Force interceptor aircraft. The Soviet fighters did not receive permission to shoot him down, and his aeroplane was mistaken for a friendly aircraft several times. He landed on Bolshoy Moskvoretsky Bridge, next to Red Square near the Kremlin in the capital of the Soviet Union._

Made of Aluminum a great radar reflector, today things can be made from fiberglass covered foam, light, strong and stealthy too.
__


----------



## printer (Mar 18, 2022)

*Russian mistakes mean war likely to last*








Russian mistakes mean war likely to last


Russia’s grinding attack on Ukraine is threatening to drag on for weeks, worsening the death toll on both sides and exacerbating an already serious humanitarian crisis. Russian President Vladi…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> When were they built and do we know for sure are in working order?


https://www.armscontrol.org/factsheets/russiaprofile 
there is really no way of knowing if they've been building them recently. do you trust them?
do you really want to gamble with 1100 warheads on 318 icbms, another 720 on subs, 68 long range bombers capable of carrying a combined 786 warheads...maybe they work, maybe they don't...but for sure some of them do...if 1100 warheads are only 20% operational, that is still 220 warheads...if we shoot down 90% of those, that is still 20 warheads exploding over American cities...millions dead, more millions who will die, more millions who will be burned, crippled, blinded, genetically damaged....nuclear winter that will lower food production by 20-40% for up to ten years. the ozone that will be destroyed will cause an epidemic of melanoma, and change the distribution of indigenous vegetation worldwide. the weather experts predict changes in global rainfall, leaving some areas like the midwest in an extended drought
https://www.atomicarchive.com/resources/documents/effects/wenw/introduction.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

The Ukrainians designed and make this anti tank missile
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Stugna-P anti-tank*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not a risk any sane person would want to take, we probably do have first strike capability on the Russians, there are stealth cruse missiles that can probably take out vital points, including the Kremlin while ICBMs take out the rest. A few decades ago a west German kid flew a light private plane all the way from Germany and landed on red square. I'll bet things haven't improved much since then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.wired.com/2009/09/mf-deadhand/
this scares me...this is a very, very russian thing to do...assure vengeance from the grave, if necessary.


----------



## printer (Mar 18, 2022)

Russia has been spending to update its nuclear bombs to the tune of $8 billion in 2020, they are said to be 90% updated. Unlike some bombs nuclear bombs require maintenance over time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

printer said:


> Russia has been spending to update its nuclear bombs to the tune of $8 billion in 2020, they are said to be 90% updated. Unlike some bombs nuclear bombs require maintenance over time.


Best not to find out if much was taken by corruption!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

Talk about holding his cards close to his chest! Like trying to get blood out of a rock.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'This is not going well for him on the battlefield': Defense Sec. Lloyd Austin on Vladimir Putin*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 18, 2022)

Like I said on those typical Russian weapons - full basket payloads .
Idea being maximum destruction. Period.

Haven’t even touched on their SATAN 2 nuke system ….. a newer *nuke system *to replace R36 ( which I’m sure still exists …. ) to their new toy R28 ( SARMAT )which can yield approximately *400 times *larger than either atomic bomb dropped on Japan . This baby rocks a speed of 15,500 mph …… Flies 6000 miles plus and has stealth radar evasion. 16 nukes form a crown .

The introduction of the long-heralded weapon has been pushed back multiple times amid delays in testing .

But Alexei Krivoruchko - Russia's deputy defence minister - revealed long-distance launches are now imminent.

He said: *"I will note that ejection tests of the Sarmat missile are completed with positive results.
"In the near future we will begin carrying out flight tests of this rocket complex."

Krivoruchko then chillingly added: "By virtue of its capabilities, no missile defense weapon, even the most advanced, can hinder it."*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Like I said on those typical Russian weapons - full basket payloads .
> Idea being maximum destruction. Period.
> 
> Haven’t even touched on their SATAN 2 nuke system ….. a newer *nuke system *to replace R36 ( which I’m sure still exists …. ) to their new toy R28 which ( SARMAT ) yield approximately *400 times *larger than either atomic bomb dropped on Japan . This baby rocks a speed of 15,500 mph ……
> ...


Poor Texas... I might miss you


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Like I said on those typical Russian weapons - full basket payloads .
> Idea being maximum destruction. Period.
> 
> Haven’t even touched on their SATAN 2 nuke system ….. a newer *nuke system *to replace R36 ( which I’m sure still exists …. ) to their new toy R28 ( SARMAT )which can yield approximately *400 times *larger than either atomic bomb dropped on Japan . This baby rocks a speed of 15,500 mph …… Flies 6000 miles plus and has stealth radar evasion. 16 nukes form a crown .
> ...


The Americans dropped something like that in the sixties, just the shockwave would level buildings and kill people for a mile either side, as it passed over at low level. It ejected nukes upward on it's pre programmed flight path. I think it's still being developed in Russia and not deployed or fakes are. I suspect the highly secret Russian nuke and missile program is as corrupt as the rest of the place and will be hard hit by the high tech embargo and trade restrictions.

It is a deterrent force mostly and we know where every one of their subs is and it is shadowed by a couple of attack subs, we also have the worlds oceans wired for sound. Nobody in their right mind would want to take on the Russians in nuclear war, even if they had 100% reliable intelligence and the means to do so. Unless they knew a Russian attack was immediate, then all bets are off, if an agent in the Kremlin drops a dime on Vlad. With inside help, just striking his apartment in the Kremlin could finish things with some conventional cruise missiles doing the job, if the fix was in.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

*Putin Speaks At A Rally While War Wages In Ukraine*






“Unfortunately, so much right now of the world's suffering and misery and the reverberating effects of it is wrapped up in the frustrations and the psyche of this one man, a Chekist through and through,” says Chris Hayes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

*Putin 'vastly overestimated' capabilities of the Russian military: Leslie*





Retired Lt.-Gen. Andrew Leslie breaks down the tactical situation in Ukraine as Russian forces target new cities amid a stalled offensive.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2022)

Any double agents for hire ? 

All the hookers , hash and cash you want


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 19, 2022)

Ridiculous shit show. Fucking clowns.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 19, 2022)

Looks like the US has decided to make Ukraine it's line in the sand. The US is sending the kind of weapon systems in that will turn Ukraine into the killing fields for Russians. This will not be pretty or short unless the mad midget is removed or the Russian military collapses from all the loses.
Basically the US has told NATO countries to send Ukraine all their weapons and the US will replace them.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2022)

zeddd said:


> A conventional war is not on the cards. Putin wants to be spectacular so I expect to see him bust out the hypersonic missiles and nukes.


They just fired off a hypersonic missile


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Ukrainians designed and make this anti tank missile
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Stugna-P anti-tank*


When the Soviet Union broke up, a good deal of their R&D and manufacturing of weapons components was located in Ukraine, to this day it still puts a hurt on the Russian defense industry, the Ukranian's are not a backwards people,a lot of know how is present in their country,now that they have received some forward thinking Western military training we can all see how dangerous they can be when defending their families and homeland.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If this war goes on, what kind of army will Ukraine have in 6 months? The former Warsaw pact countries in NATO had vast conscript armies armed with soviet weapons largely in storage, millions of soviet small arms like AK 47s, RPGs and mortars. Bear in mind the Ukrainians have about 5 million young fit men who can be regular combat soldiers and largely equipped with former soviet weapons. In six months you can train a lot of men with NATO help, it's mostly what NATO does, multilingual military training. They don't need 90 days of basic either for combat troops, the Russians aren't that well trained either. That is aside from the fact this war costs a fucking fortune and Vlad should be flat broke in a month. There's no way with NATO supplying endless ammo and modern weapons the Russians can win. This is just an investment for NATO as they bleed Vlad white with weapons the Russians made and paid for, for the most part.
> 
> If Vlad HAD 200 billion bucks stashed abroad, the Ukrainians will get it as restitution and reparations, this might be the first war in history where the asshole who caused it pays for it. Zelensky will be collecting every medal and honorary doctorate Europe has to offer on his victory tour with speeches to parliaments across the continent and is a ringer for a Nobel peace prize. It will burn Vlad's asshole like battery acid and he will want him dead, and no doubt blames him for his own failures and blunders. Every time someone puts a medal around Zelenskiy's neck will hurt Vlad's feelings more, Zelenskiy will be the hero and Vlad an evil villain. Vlad will be remembered for his blunders and failures by a generation of Russians for a generation that he screwed. The young hate his guts and will more into the future and they will write the history one day, they also do most of the fighting.


I agree,and I believe it will be critical post-war,to punish Putin,but show mercy to the Russian people,no Versaille's style beat down,reparations to Ukraine but not pariah status for Russian citizen's,it will be crucial not to plant seeds of resentment toward the West in the hearts of ordinary Russians, when all these young minds mature post Putin, I would like Russia to be more stable and West leaning and maybe they can change the coordinates on their fearsome nuclear arsenal towards Mr. Xi and the threat he represents going forward the next couple of decades.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


>


Yes, you are correct,Russia has heavily updated it's nukes,from what we've witnessed in Ukraine to the detriment of conventional forces,Putin concluded in 2006 that Russia had virtually no chance of victory over NATO in conventional warfare,shit his country has only 1/3 the pop. of the US,so he doubled down on the if Russia can't exist the whole world can't doctrine,and these new nukes are terrifying for sure,all I can say is I hope sanity prevails because these weapons can never be used and I hope people who "turn keys" in Russia are mentally stable and love life more than they love Putin's pride.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like the US has decided to make Ukraine it's line in the sand. The US is sending the kind of weapon systems in that will turn Ukraine into the killing fields for Russians. This will not be pretty or short unless the mad midget is removed or the Russian military collapses from all the loses.
> Basically the US has told NATO countries to send Ukraine all their weapons and the US will replace them.


If Uncle Sam is gonna back anybody, this is the best bet I've seen in a long time. They will use the weapons, they won't be given to the Russians but they will die with them in their hands.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

If it is Vlad's intention to destroy his army and it's equipment, then he found the right spot and the right people to do it. In a couple of months at the most, the Ukrainian combat soldiers will out number his forces in the country significantly, and then there are the well armed and trained territorials by then. When a soldier isn't fighting, he's training to do so and they probably have been rotating troops out for R&R plus training courses. The Russians are getting no relief and I doubt are being rotated out of combat for R&R, replacements are probably conscripts drawn from the rear logistical units for now. Putin is having a lot of trouble finding troops to fight, the Ukrainians had over 300K expatriate men, volunteer to return home and fight, that by it's self is bigger than Vlad's entire force in the country. The Ukrainians have a draft, but at this point I'm not even sure they need one, they are turning away fit volunteers for the regular army.

Volunteers are one thing, but weapons and equipment are another, fortunately Russia supplied many of the weapons used and Uncle Sam is providing modern game changing weapons. These modern anti tank and AA shoulder launched weapons have removed much of the Russian's combat power with tanks and tactical air support. They are a great equalizer on the battlefield, along with Vlad's major blunder of attacking at the beginning of mud season. This is another thing that greatly limits the combat power of the Russians, they are stuck on the roads in a sea of mud. When the road passes through a village or built up urban area, they are sitting ducks. By fucking up so badly the Russians gave the Ukrainians time to organize and train large forces while NATO was given time to supply them. Everyday the Ukrainians get stronger and they are also much better lead than the Russians from top to bottom.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

“General Mud” Has Usually Been on Russia’s Side in War. Not This Time.


The big thaw is coming for Putin and his army.




slate.com


----------



## BurtMaklin (Mar 19, 2022)

Maybe America should shut the fuck up and let the two corrupt gangsters duke it out by themselves. Make no mistake, the reason that Putin will drop the bomb will be American meddling.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

A testing ground for new weapons, especially drones, apparently the Russians are using killer drones, or so they say. It looks like Uncle Sam will need to send more switchblade drones, but I think the 100 drones they announced are fraction of the real number of switchblades they are giving them using the black budget. The Americans should be able to account for every one used by electronic means, so not too many will be unaccounted for. I think these killer drones alone could do much to alleviate the bombardment of cities and the murder of civilians, they can also take out key command and control centers and assassinate generals from miles away.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russia-Ukraine war: Moscow uses hypersonic missiles*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 19, 2022)

BurtMaklin said:


> Maybe America should shut the fuck up and let the two corrupt gangsters duke it out by themselves. Make no mistake, the reason that Putin will drop the bomb will be American meddling.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

BurtMaklin said:


> Maybe America should shut the fuck up and let the two corrupt gangsters duke it out by themselves. Make no mistake, the reason that Putin will drop the bomb will be American meddling.


So Canada should give no aid to Ukraine too?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

BurtMaklin said:


> Maybe America should shut the fuck up and let the two corrupt gangsters duke it out by themselves. Make no mistake, the reason that Putin will drop the bomb will be American meddling.


Putin is meddling, isn't he? Breaking the UN charter stuff like that, murdering innocents. The only thing necessary for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing. Well there's evil here Burt and it could not be more stark, Zelenskiy is a good man trying to reform his country and his party is progressive.


----------



## printer (Mar 19, 2022)

BurtMaklin said:


> Maybe America should shut the fuck up and let the two corrupt gangsters duke it out by themselves. Make no mistake, the reason that Putin will drop the bomb will be American meddling.


Putin - "I am fighting this war so we don't have war."

Nobody threatened Russia. Ukraine had not been working up to go to war as there was no reason for war. Without weapons how was a peaceful country to defend itself?


----------



## printer (Mar 19, 2022)

*Russia claims it hit Ukrainian weapons storage with hypersonic missile*
Russia on Saturday said it struck a Ukrainian weapons storage facility with a hypersonic missile.

A video shared by the Russian Defense Ministry shows a missile striking a building and obliterating it on impact.

"Destruction of a weapons depot of the Armed Forces of Ukraine by high-precision missile weapons strike," the ministry wrote. "We can see the exact hit of an underground hangar with weapons and ammunition."

Russian Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov said the strike was carried out on Friday and destroyed a "large underground storage facility for missiles and aviation ammunition" in the village of Deliatyn in the Ivano-Frankivsk region.

Russian officials also claimed to have destroyed a Ukrainian convoy earlier on Saturday with similar high-precision weapon strikes.

Last year, Russia conducted its first successful test of a hypersonic missile, which fly in the atmosphere at more than five times the speed of sound.

Russia invaded Ukraine on Feb. 24 but the offensive has stalled amid stiff resistance from Ukrainian forces.

The Russian military has bombed and shelled Ukrainian cities, and has nearly destroyed Mariupol in the southeastern part of the country. Strikes have also been carried out against civilians, including those against a maternity hospital and a theater where hundreds of citizens were estimated to have been hiding.

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on Friday night said in a Facebook video address that Russian military commanders "are not able to offer their political leadership anything but cruel and erroneous tactics to exhaust us."

"Nothing but constant strikes at the civilian population, peaceful cities, people, children," he said. "But this tactic of the Russian military only worsens the situation for the Russian state."








Russia claims it hit Ukrainian weapons storage with hypersonic missile


Russia on Saturday said it struck a Ukrainian weapons storage facility with a hypersonic missile.A video shared by the Russian Defense Ministry shows a missile striking a building and obliterating …




thehill.com


----------



## BurtMaklin (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So Canada should give no aid to Ukraine too?


Who said anything about "aid". I'm talking about weapons and military support. 

I'm for sending humanitarian aid, taking in refugees, etc... that goes without saying. 

If it weren't for the romancing from the US and other European countries with the old carrot on a string trick (a NATO membership that has zero possibility of coming to fruition without sparking WW3), Zolensky would have been forced to take a more diplomatic approach to Russia. When you openly tell your enemy they are too pussy to use nuclear weapons, from that point forward you stand alone. Period!!!! Ridiculous cowboy bullshit, those are not the words of a "hero", those are the words of a fool and his ego.

This is turning into another proxy war for American energy interests. Oil and money under the guise of "protecting democracy". Welcome to Ukghanitan!!

Haven't we had enough of this? 

Seriously?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

This was shot on Feb. 24th with a helmet mounted gopro, he might as well, corrupt officials sold his night vision equipment on the black market! Since Stingers have been pouring into the country this kind of thing has become suicide for the Russians and you can see their value in eliminating this kind of close tactical air support and removing much of the Russian's combat power.

Stingers make infantry troops lethal for Russian helicopters and jets flying close to the ground over contested territory.

*Ukrainie War - Russian KA-52 Emergency Landing During Combat Sortie At Hostomel Airport • POV*






Intense video footage reportedly released by the Russian MoD shows a Russian KA-52 attack helicopter conducting a low flying combat sortie at Hostomel Airport on February 24th


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

BurtMaklin said:


> Who said anything about "aid". I'm talking about weapons and military support.
> 
> I'm for sending humanitarian aid, taking in refugees, etc... that goes without saying.
> 
> ...


Seriously, you can't see through your prejudices and preconceived notions of the world and are allowing fear to govern you. Courage is the queen of all the virtues, for without courage none of the others are possible. You are blinded to the fight for national liberation and liberal democracy, warts and all by the people of the country, united in purpose. We know the rules of cold war and proxy war and we are in another one. This is one man's war and one man's fault, that much is clear.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

*Europeans Send Bulletproof Vests And Armored Cars To Ukrainian Front Lines*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 19, 2022)

BurtMaklin said:


> Who said anything about "aid". I'm talking about weapons and military support.
> 
> I'm for sending humanitarian aid, taking in refugees, etc... that goes without saying.
> 
> ...


----------



## BurtMaklin (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Seriously, you can't see through your prejudices and preconceived notions of the world and are allowing fear to govern you. Courage is the queen of all the virtues, for without courage none of the others are possible. You are blinded to the fight for national liberation and liberal democracy, warts and all by the people of the country, united in purpose. We know the rules of cold war and proxy war and we are in another one. This is one man's war and one man's fault, that much is clear.


Yeah, so the US staged coupe that overthrew the Russian friendly government in 2014 in favor of a more western friendly government that is responsible for the killing of 14,000 Russian Ukranians since they took power had nothing to do with this occupation. Just a madman with an alien brain worm.

Putin took the bait, that's on him 100%, but in this new age of taking responsibility for your actions America needs to eat a bowl of responsibility soup.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2022)

zeddd said:


> They just fired off a hypersonic missile


those are stupid and useless in the situation they are in...seems to me they are using up the reserves they had in case NATO stepped in, because they are running out of other munitions...
hypersonic missiles used to deliver conventional bombs are like using an f-15 ex to deliver the sunday paper....wasteful overkill, probably caused by a lack of other alternatives


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 19, 2022)

BurtMaklin said:


> Who said anything about "aid". I'm talking about weapons and military support.
> 
> I'm for sending humanitarian aid, taking in refugees, etc... that goes without saying.
> 
> ...




Naive, the mad midgets goal is to control the gaps in the natural defenses of the russian empire and to do that he will need to control NATO teritory. Ukraine is just the first step and he will need to take countries or parts of countries like Romania,Poland, and Germany along with some others.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So Canada should give no aid to Ukraine too?


Canada could go full Doolittle and fly a deep raid. Next time Vladolf speaks in the open, a float plane could dump a load of nice warm poutine on him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

Mostly soviet era stuff that works against Russians, most things do apparently, more Russian made arms to kill Russians in Ukraine. The Russians will not just end up paying damages for this war with seized money, they will be largely killed by the weapons they made and paid for. Advance weapons from the west are the icing on the cake, the arms merchants won't do that well, most of the arms were made by socialist countries!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Slovakia announced its readiness to transfer the S-300PMU air defense division to Ukraine.*






ASlovakia announced its readiness to transfer the S-300PMU air defense division to Ukraine.

Slovakia intends to transfer one division of the S-300PMU air defense system to Ukraine.
The only division of the S-300PMU air defense system, which is in service with Slovakia, will be transferred to Ukraine, provided that NATO countries or the United States provide Slovakia with an equivalent replacement for these systems. The decision to transfer the S-300 air defense system to the Armed Forces of Ukraine can be made as early as next week, as expected, after the NATO summit scheduled for March 24. At the moment, it remains unknown exactly how many mobile launchers are included in the Slovak division of the S-300PMU air defense system, however, according to a number of data, Slovakia also has about 100 anti-aircraft guided missiles for complexes of this type, with the presence of which the Armed Forces of Ukraine have just very serious problems.
Among other things, there is unconfirmed information that the S-300 systems may also be provided by Bulgaria, which also has one S-300 air defense division in service, however, so far there is no official data on this.
Earlier it became known that the United States and NATO agreed on the supply of four types of air defense systems to the Armed Forces of Ukraine.
“According to a senior US official, these additional systems include Soviet-era mobile air defense systems SA-8 (Osa air defense system), SA-10 (S-300 air defense system), SA-12 (S-300V air defense system) and SA- 14 (MANPADS "Strela-3"). Their range is longer than that of the Stinger missiles previously delivered to Ukraine, which gives them the ability to hit cruise missiles. According to this senior US official, the systems have been received from NATO partner countries and are "on the way.", - said in the published material CNN.
Russia has not yet reacted to information about the supply of air defense equipment to Ukraine.


----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> And yet our subsidized welfare bread basket farmers throw food away and kill livestock due to our own internal bullshit.


At the beginning of the pandemic hogs had to be killed due to slaughter houses being shut down. Is that what you were referencing? Since then the workers have been deemed essential, meaning they can't not work. Factory farming does have a pretty rigid timeline. When they are finished, they are finished. You can't keep them around because the next round of animals are already taking their place in the food lots.


----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Compared to planes, drones are cheap as dirt and much quicker to build.


Not to mention the whole dead pilot thing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2022)

BurtMaklin said:


> Who said anything about "aid". I'm talking about weapons and military support.
> 
> I'm for sending humanitarian aid, taking in refugees, etc... that goes without saying.
> 
> ...


there will be no one to eat the food or wear the clothes you say is sufficient aid if we don't supply the Ukrainians with weapons...
no one promised Ukraine NATO membership, or even EU membership, except for frootloops who had no authorization to offer anyone anything, and Zelensky knows that, but you can't fault him for holding out unlikely hopes...
why should Zelensky be forced to take a diplomatic approach? putin could have made a diplomatic approach, could have made his case before the UN and NATO...
this has nothing to do with America wanting Oil...Ukraine is a transit country, not a producing country....the oil that russia produces is shipped through Ukraine in pipelines and tanker trucks...
Ukraine does produce a lot of food and iron and steel...not a sufficient cause to start a war imo...
do you read anything not from faux, newsmax, or oan?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> Not to mention the whole dead pilot thing.


Drone pilots also tend to have bigger balls, when there is no risk of them being turned into hamburger and fried at the same time! Risks become less of an issue, particularly with switchblades, that I think the Ukrainians are getting more of through the black budget, the 100 in the news were window dressing and I'll bet the factories are going flat out making them. It's an interesting company, with lot's of innovative products, they even helped build the Mars helicopter. I'm convinced, in this environment at least, these drones and other longer range ones can stop much of the shell and rocket attacks on the cities quickly, once deployed.


----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> “General Mud” Has Usually Been on Russia’s Side in War. Not This Time.
> 
> 
> The big thaw is coming for Putin and his army.
> ...


Beau was saying it for weeks before the balloon went up. By waiting for the games in China to end, they jumped into mud season with both feet.


----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2022)

BurtMaklin said:


> Maybe America should shut the fuck up and let the two corrupt gangsters duke it out by themselves. Make no mistake, the reason that Putin will drop the bomb will be American meddling.


Bless your heart.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504834617102282760


----------



## BurtMaklin (Mar 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Naive, the mad midgets goal is to control the gaps in the natural defenses of the russian empire and to do that he will need to control NATO teritory. Ukraine is just the first step and he will need to take countries or parts of countries like Romania,Poland, and Germany along with some others.


It's naive to think that that this came out of nowhere and that the reason for this conflict is that Putin is a madman. That's propaganda at its finest.

This conflict has been predicted for decades.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Mar 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why should Zelensky be forced to take a diplomatic approach?


Because he has no chance of winning without dragging the world to war with him. It's been set up that way so russia would take the bait.

It's playing out right now and you're cheering it on. Why?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> Beau was saying it for weeks before the balloon went up. By waiting for the games in China to end, they jumped into mud season with both feet.


It was stunningly obvious to his generals, everybody is going to be testing the soil conditions and watching the weather forecast for a month. If farmers can't plow their fields, they won't dry out as quick as with plant cover. Light vehicles used by small tank hunter teams can get around on it, but it turns to shit pretty quick with heavy equipment. I lived in Manitoba and they have the same black earth, walk ten feet in it and you've got ten pounds of it on each boot, sticks like dog shit! By the time Vlad gets off the roads, he will be worn out and the Ukrainians will be even more ready with fresh well trained troops. Because of the tactics they are using, the Russians are taking far more casualties than the Ukrainians, who are ambushing them constantly as they advance.


----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2022)

BurtMaklin said:


> Because he has no chance of winning without dragging the world to war with him. . . . . . . . .


Three weeks ago we all thought Ukraine had no chance. Now that we have seen how corruption has gutted the Red Army, there is a small chance of poot-poot not removing his forces from the meatgrinder in time. And even if he "wins" on the battlefield, he has already lost what he was hoping to gain. There will be more ex eastern block countries joining NATO, not less.

A weak Russia is so much more dangerous than a strong one. If poot-poot does take a licking, then he may decide to widen the war. NATO is not going to widen the war. poot-poot is doing what we want already. Making his country, his army and himself weaker by the day.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2022)

lol @ 'coup' and the rest of the Russian propaganda nonsense.







Next you are you going to tell us how great of a Judo master Putin is and how his hockey skills could have put him in the NHL?

lol cuck logic at it's finest.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Mar 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> A weak Russia is so much more dangerous than a strong one.


We agree on something. This is why he will drop the bomb that starts a nuclear war, he has nothing left to lose. He was goaded into taking on a fools errand, and the cost could possibly be the world as we know it.

Slow clap for American foreign policy.




injinji said:


> poot-poot is doing what we want already.


No shit, America will wither and die without a good conflict to hold it together.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2022)

BurtMaklin said:


> We agree on something. This is why he will drop the bomb that starts a nuclear war, he has nothing left to lose. He was goaded into taking on a fools errand, and the cost could possibly be the world as we know it.
> 
> Slow clap for American foreign policy.
> 
> ...


Just like any other abuser telling everyone else it is their fault they are being abused.


----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2022)

BurtMaklin said:


> . . . . . . . . . .He was goaded into taking on a fools errand. . . . .


It's all her fault. Ukraine should know not to dress like that with a known rapist living next door.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *The Pro-Putin Wing Of The GOP Echoes Kremlin Disinformation*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This deserves in the immortal words of @Fogdog..lulz.

Putin has sunk to a new low of Trump Rallies to Gaslight.

Trump-style Rallies is the best Putin's got going for him..think about that.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A suggestion, go to an industrial supply place and buy a full face respirator, sized to fit you and while there, buy some disposable white bunny suits and some booties and rubber gloves. A roll of tape will also be useful and some plastic sheeting to seal up your apartment and even make a tent in there to sleep, an activated charcoal air clearer would be helpful too.
> 
> If you are concerned about chemical warfare in your area, buy now and avoid the panic, get a box of activated charcoal "chemical cartridges" for the respirator too. Watch some YouTube videos and inform yourself, it might not be necessary, but it is good to be prepared. One off course Russian missile could ruin your whole day.


There would be no point…i live 50 m from the building where all the generals and these people(including my mom()would meet in case of war so it would be game over from start as all buildings here are 8 levels and no bunkers


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2022)

BurtMaklin said:


> Yeah, so the US staged coupe that overthrew the Russian friendly government in 2014 in favor of a more western friendly government that is responsible for the killing of 14,000 Russian Ukranians since they took power had nothing to do with this occupation. Just a madman with an alien brain worm.
> 
> Putin took the bait, that's on him 100%, but in this new age of taking responsibility for your actions America needs to eat a bowl of responsibility soup.


Fuck your borscht, Russiaboi


----------



## BurtMaklin (Mar 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> It's all her fault. Ukraine should know not to dress like that with a known rapist living next door.


Oh no, I have no sympathy for Russia's stupidity.


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> those are stupid and useless in the situation they are in...seems to me they are using up the reserves they had in case NATO stepped in, because they are running out of other munitions...
> hypersonic missiles used to deliver conventional bombs are like using an f-15 ex to deliver the sunday paper....wasteful overkill, probably caused by a lack of other alternatives


I thought the same thing, completely pointless delivery system for that attack.
Maybe it was a “flex” to the west that in my opinion falls flat on its face. He’s overcompensating trying to appear big and scary


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> those are stupid and useless in the situation they are in...seems to me they are using up the reserves they had in case NATO stepped in, because they are running out of other munitions...
> hypersonic missiles used to deliver conventional bombs are like using an f-15 ex to deliver the sunday paper....wasteful overkill, probably caused by a lack of other alternatives


It’s a warning that he is preparing to use them, this is how he justifies eventually using them tipped with nerve agent or nuke, he knows it’s overkill but he’s pushing the line further imo


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

BurtMaklin said:


> It's naive to think that that this came out of nowhere and that the reason for this conflict is that Putin is a madman. That's propaganda at its finest.
> 
> This conflict has been predicted for decades.


Link to this decades-old prediction


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Link to this decades-old prediction


After Putin destroyed Chechnya 20+ years ago, I am guessing people saw he was not going to stop.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2022)

Normal background radiation today, home reading 0.13 micro-sieverts per hour.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> After Putin destroyed Chechnya 20+ years ago, I am guessing people saw he was not going to stop.
> 
> View attachment 5104353


More Russian weapons killing Russians, I'm detecting a pattern and I'm wondering if we will see it repeated in Belarus. Georgia is screaming for NATO protection as are some of the Stans. I think the Chinese would like friendly governments in central Asia, some of the Stans are oil rich, barely developed and on China's borders. They might play nicer with their Muslim minorities to achieve this. China could support them militarily now in the face of Russia, a chain of friendly countries could get them a pipeline and many of these places are on the new silk road plan with Chinese railways in place. Xi is taking a good hard look at Russian weakness, especially military weakness and their ability to project military force. The possibilities it presents are apparent too, Vlad had better watch his back door!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Canada could go full Doolittle and fly a deep raid. Next time Vladolf speaks in the open, a float plane could dump a load of nice warm poutine on him.


that would be a waste of good poutine...just dump a nice warm load on him...


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

BurtMaklin said:


> Yeah, so the US staged coupe that overthrew the Russian friendly government in 2014 in favor of a more western friendly government that is responsible for the killing of 14,000 Russian Ukranians since they took power had nothing to do with this occupation. Just a madman with an alien brain worm.
> 
> Putin took the bait, that's on him 100%, but in this new age of taking responsibility for your actions America needs to eat a bowl of responsibility soup.


What's in the responsibility soup?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> More Russian weapons killing Russians, I'm detecting a pattern and I'm wondering if we will see it repeated in Belarus. Georgia is screaming for NATO protection as are some of the Stans. I think the Chinese would like friendly governments in central Asia, some of the Stans are oil rich, barely developed and on China's borders. They might play nicer with their Muslim minorities to achieve this. China could support them militarily now in the face of Russia, a chain of friendly countries could get them a pipeline and many of these places are on the new silk road plan with Chinese railways in place. Xi is taking a good hard look at Russian weakness, especially military weakness and their ability to project military force. The possibilities it presents are apparent too, Vlad had better watch his back door!


“Some of the Stans”. lol. 

How do you find time to meditate?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Canada could go full Doolittle and fly a deep raid. Next time Vladolf speaks in the open, a float plane could dump a load of nice warm pou on him.


Fifm


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that would be a waste of good poutine...just dump a nice warm load on him...


Or an anvil.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> What's in the responsibility soup?


MAGAroni and boiled Fox


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Naive, the mad midgets goal is to control the gaps in the natural defenses of the russian empire and to do that he will need to control NATO teritory. Ukraine is just the first step and he will need to take countries or parts of countries like Romania,Poland, and Germany along with some others.


With 40 year old hardware..20 year old rations.,the Russians are literally walking away from the Convoy..perhaps Putin is all set for 20th Century sanctions but are his people?

Sorry but Apple, McD and technology are hard to walk away from at 18..they know the only way back is body bag..so kids are taking the opportunity of a no doubt global friendship..somewhere.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that would be a waste of good poutine...just dump a nice warm load on him...


I'm sure Poutine is good..all the ingredients seem to work..it's just so..so..calorie laden.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Or an anvil.


I’d like to see Vladolf produce a tiny umbrella.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> MAGAroni and boiled Fox


You know, we get stuck with one bad president and the whole world hates you..what about the before and after?

Also, regarding the 1994 memo Clinton signed for Ukraine to give up nukes? is valid and we should be assisting and FUCK Putin

A SECRET: Putin is afraid of us.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2022)

VLAD pulling from Trumpster Fire’s playbook - pay participants to attend.
Paid equivalent of $5 bucks ( 537 rubles ) enough for jar of Borscht.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

BurtMaklin said:


> Maybe America should shut the fuck up and let the two corrupt gangsters duke it out by themselves. Make no mistake, the reason that Putin will drop the bomb will be American meddling.


Ummmm, no he won't. Putin is afraid and WEAK.

He's doing Rallies.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> VLAD pulling from Trumpster Fire’s playbook - pay participants to attend.
> Paid equivalent of $5 bucks ( 537 rubles ) enough for jar of Borscht.


Trump paid those people in his crowd. Those behind him? Blacks for Trump? Always the same people..they were character actors and extras.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mostly soviet era stuff that works against Russians, most things do apparently, more Russian made arms to kill Russians in Ukraine. The Russians will not just end up paying damages for this war with seized money, they will be largely killed by the weapons they made and paid for. Advance weapons from the west are the icing on the cake, the arms merchants won't do that well, most of the arms were made by socialist countries!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Slovakia announced its readiness to transfer the S-300PMU air defense division to Ukraine.*
> 
> ...


Now we're talking..


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Trump paid those people in his crowd. Those behind him? Blacks for Trump? Always the same people..they were character actors and extras.


Also had “ cops for trump “ also wearing the same *white blocky lettered t-shirts *( over their civilian clothes ) at recent events .
Same stupid photobomb losers at rear to influence the viewers watching.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You know, we get stuck with one bad president and the whole world hates you..what about the before and after?
> 
> Also, regarding the 1994 memo Clinton signed for Ukraine to give up nukes? is valid and we should be assisting and FUCK Putin
> 
> A SECRET: Putin is afraid of us.


I must say that the bad-President label belongs to “every Republican since Eisenhower”. Reagan was the one who set us on this path toward fascism. 

Your last line is the kicker imo. A scared autocrat with the Button is one of the monsters under my bed.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2022)

Press had released preliminary accounts of Russia using a ” combat first use weapon “ : Hypersonic Missile. 
Destroying a supposed ammunition bunker and military op center.…… assume a civilIan target most likely.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> VLAD pulling from Trumpster Fire’s playbook - pay participants to attend.
> Paid equivalent of $5 bucks ( 537 rubles ) enough for jar of Borscht.


Kudos for the name


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> “Some of the Stans”. lol.
> 
> How do you find time to meditate?


It generally doesn't take too much time if one is into mindfulness and not Buddhism, which is more intense (been there done that). I also have Sikh influences on my practice and ethics, which is adapted to the modern world and reality. Buddhism and being a bump on a log is fine for some, but I was never cut out for it, though it helped me a lot in life. That's why I teach mindfulness and not Buddhism, even though I know a bit about it.

To stop someone like Vlad you must kill the fucker, or hurt him so bad he thinks twice. I don't think Vlad is mad, he just got carried away with himself, but he's being bitch slapped back to reality, you can tell that by how pissed off he is. Sikhs are warriors who meditate, at least the religious ones do. I believe we are products of evolution, social evolution too and that means tribalism and you can see it's effects at work, it is not necessarily a bad thing, at least the way the Ukrainians are using it.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Canada could go full Doolittle and fly a deep raid. Next time Vladolf speaks in the open, a float plane could dump a load of nice warm poutine on him.


Or release something else from that plane.

Kleenex/handkerchief laced with fentanyl.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2022)

Wondering if the decommissioned judo midget is calling on sensi master fatass Steven Seagal for help.
All those D rated action flicks might have some pointers.

Side note : Notice the same floppy jowl characteristics between them.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’d like to see Vladolf produce a tiny umbrella.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> With 40 year old hardware..20 year old rations.,the Russians are literally walking away from the Convoy..perhaps Putin is all set for 20th Century sanctions but are his people?
> 
> Sorry but Apple, McD and technology are hard to walk away from at 18..they know the only way back is body bag..so kids are taking the opportunity of a no doubt global friendship..somewhere.


I wonder about those ancient rations and spoilage. Are they sending soldiers to the infirmary?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2022)

BurtMaklin said:


> Because he has no chance of winning without dragging the world to war with him. It's been set up that way so russia would take the bait.
> 
> It's playing out right now and you're cheering it on. Why?


i think you're very wrong, about a lot of things...
first off, what bait? if you haven't noticed, NATO is trying to stay as hands off as possible, as well as the US, both have been saying no reinforcements, unless something drastically changes...russia has real soldiers, but not enough of them, they need some of their men, and some of their equipment, the keep civil peace in russia, to patrol borders, to support al-assad in syria...they don't have enough men to do all of that...their regular army was fucked over by the criminals that putin put in charge, who stole funding and ignored required maintenance for vehicles and training for new troops. they lied to their troops, and sent them in poorly supplied and poorly organized.
i think the Ukrainians have a very good chance of kicking russia's ass with minimal assistance...they have been for a month now, and men,
materials, and financial aid keep pouring into Ukraine and out of russia...
why am i cheering this on? because putin is the last in a long like of autocrats to rule russia, to it's people's detriment. because he is a murderous fuck, throwing away the lives of both russian and Ukrainian men and women, and children. Europe and the West have tried sanctions, which are effective, but slow to take a real toll. the Ukraines need the war to stop NOW...if that takes arming them to the teeth and financing their army, so be it. the world need russia to stop NOW...the poor in the third world will feel the sanctions on russia more than the russians will for at least the first year...the poor in modern industrialized countries will feel it before the average russian...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Or release something else from that plane.
> 
> Kleenex/handkerchief laced with fentanyl.


Interesting …

For a simple man like myself , I say tetrahydrozoline ( visine ) surreptitiously added to capitalist “ Big Mak “ .

But , maybe he’s sporting a hollow molar with a poison pill in case he gets cornered in the shitter.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think you're very wrong, about a lot of things...
> first off, what bait? if you haven't noticed, NATO is trying to stay as hands off as possible, as well as the US, both have been saying no reinforcements, unless something drastically changes...russia has real soldiers, but not enough of them, they need some of their men, and some of their equipment, the keep civil peace in russia, to patrol borders, to support al-assad in syria...they don't have enough men to do all of that...their regular army was fucked over by the criminals that putin put in charge, who stole funding and ignored required maintenance for vehicles and training for new troops. they lied to their troops, and sent them in poorly supplied and poorly organized.
> i think the Ukrainians have a very good chance of kicking russia's ass with minimal assistance...they have been for a month now, and men,
> materials, and financial aid keep pouring into Ukraine and out of russia...
> why am i cheering this on? because putin is the last in a long like of autocrats to rule russia, to it's people's detriment. because he is a murderous fuck, throwing away the lives of both russian and Ukrainian men and women, and children. Europe and the West have tried sanctions, which are effective, but slow to take a real toll. the Ukraines need the war to stop NOW...if that takes arming them to the teeth and financing their army, so be it. the world need russia to stop NOW...the poor in the third world will feel the sanctions on russia more than the russians will for at least the first year...the poor in modern industrialized countries will feel it before the average russian...


I think this is a chess game, the opening losses of pawns is inevitable if the goal is the other player’s King. I see that Putin wants to engage in ww3 and we are blinded, thevwest think he’s playing conventional warfare because he wants Ukraine, he wants to engage NATO because he feels insulted by them, he wants full scale dominance.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2022)

BurtMaklin said:


> We agree on something. This is why he will drop the bomb that starts a nuclear war, he has nothing left to lose. He was goaded into taking on a fools errand, and the cost could possibly be the world as we know it.
> 
> Slow clap for American foreign policy.
> 
> ...


no matter how mad he is, he knows that that will be the end of russia, whether it's the end of the world or not. 
if he was that crazy, he would have nuked Kyiv last week...
putin wasn't goaded by anyone, except his own delusions of grandeur. America didn't want a war with russia, no one does, but delusional assholes always think everything is about them.
it's not good business, politically or financially. you think all those businesses wanted to board up their russian operations and quit raking in that money? you think manufacturers wanted a war to make even further delays to critical deliveries they can't operate without? you think farmers wanted the price of fertilizers to soar, cutting into their already thin profits? no one wanted this war except putin...quit sucking tucker carlson's dick and open your eyes and ears for fuck's sake.
America was doing fine with no major conflicts to deal with...do you live in the evil star trek universe, and just step through the mirror to post here?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Wondering if the decommissioned judo midget is calling on sensi master fatass Steven Seagal for help.
> All those D rated action flicks might have some pointers.
> 
> Side note : Notice the same floppy jowl characteristics between them.
> ...


I wonder if he's still there? He will be living like shit if he does. He might need his "skills" when he comes back to America cause someone on the right might sucker punch him. He's finished in Hollywood. One good thing about this war is many of the Trumper republicans will be getting death threats from other right wing lunatics! Donald's base of white males has been seduced by guns, guts and the fight for freedom by armed citizens. Most of the INCELs jerkoff to that fantasy FFS!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2022)

BurtMaklin said:


> Yeah, so the US staged coupe that overthrew the Russian friendly government in 2014 in favor of a more western friendly government that is responsible for the killing of 14,000 Russian Ukranians since they took power had nothing to do with this occupation. Just a madman with an alien brain worm.
> 
> Putin took the bait, that's on him 100%, but in this new age of taking responsibility for your actions America needs to eat a bowl of responsibility soup.


yeah, so the russian backed coup that tried to topple the legitimately elected government in 2014 failed, but they continue to foster violence in Crimea, after their illegal annexation. the russians are responsible for those 14000 deaths, which is a drop in the bucket that generations of russians leaders have filled with their own peoples blood..so it looks like russia needs to eat a bowl of responsibility borscht...comrade


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Interesting …
> 
> For a simple man like myself , I say tetrahydrozoline ( visine ) surreptitiously added to capitalist “ Big Mak “ .
> 
> But , maybe he’s sporting a hollow molar with a poison pill in case he gets cornered in the shitter.


Laxative effect is an urban myth. But it has other worse side effects when ingested.


----------



## printer (Mar 19, 2022)

BurtMaklin said:


> It's naive to think that that this came out of nowhere and that the reason for this conflict is that Putin is a madman. That's propaganda at its finest.
> 
> This conflict has been predicted for decades.


No, Russia has a long history of meddling in other's affairs and sending in troops to ensure there is a russian friendly administration. Moldova in 1992, Tajikistan in 1993, Chechnya 1994 as well as (South Ossetia in 1992 and Abkhazia in 1993) Georgia. Georgia in 2008 , Ukraine (Crimea) 2014, Syria 2015.


----------



## printer (Mar 19, 2022)

Long history of Russia eliminating 'problem' people. Might be time for Putin to go.

"
Date and Event
--Nov. 9, 1989: Berlin Wall falls.

--June 1991: Yeltsin wins first ever Russian presidential election.

--March 1997: Yeltsin appoints Boris Nemtsov first deputy Prime 
Minister.

--July 1998: Putin is appointed head of the Russian Federal Security 
Service (FSB).

--Nov. 20, 1998: Galina Starovoitova, a prominent liberal member of 
Russia's Parliament, is shot to death in her St. Petersburg 
apartment.

--Sept.-Oct. 1999: Putin sends Russian troops back into Chechnya in the 
wake of a series of bomb explosions in Russia which are blamed on 
Chechen extremists.

--Dec. 31, 1999: Yeltsin resigns, Putin becomes acting President.

--May 12, 2000: Igor Domnikov, a newspaper special-projects editor who 
reported on corruption in the Russian oil industry, is hit in the 
head and left lying unconscious in a pool of blood in his apartment 
building.

--July 26, 2000: Sergey Novikov, owner of an independent radio station 
that often criticized the provincial government, is shot four times 
in his apartment building in Smolensk

--Sept. 21, 2000: Iskandar Khatloni, a reporter for the Tajik-language 
service of Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty, is attacked in his 
apartment by an ax-wielding assailant.

--Oct. 3, 2000: Sergey Ivanov, director of an independent television 
company, is shot five times in the head and chest in front of his 
apartment building.

--Nov. 21, 2000: Adam Tepsurgayev, a cameraman who covered the Chechen 
war, is shot dead.

--April 29, 2002: Valery Ivanov, editor-in-chief of a newspaper that 
exposed government corruption, is shot eight times in the head at 
point-blank range outside of his home.

--Aug. 21, 2002: Vladimir Golovlyov, a leader of the Liberal Russia 
faction in the lower house of Parliament, is shot dead in Moscow.

--April 17, 2003: Sergei Yushenkov, a member of the lower house of 
Russia's Parliament and an outspoken critic of Putin, is shot to 
death outside of his Moscow apartment.

--June 2003: Russian Government cites financial reasons for axing last 
remaining nationwide independent TV channel.

--July 3, 2003: Yuri Shchekochikhin, a vocal opposition journalist, 
dies after falling ill with a mysterious disease.

--June 19, 2004: Nikolai Girenko, a prominent human rights defender, is 
shot dead in his home in St. Petersburg.

--July 9, 2004: Paul Klebnikov, the first editor of Forbes magazine's 
Russian edition, is shot dead as he leaves his Moscow office.

--Sept. 14, 2006: Andrei Kozlov, the First Deputy Chairman of Russia's 
Central Bank who shut down banks accused of corruption, dies after 
he was shot outside of a Moscow sports arena.

--Oct. 7, 2006: Anna Politkovskaya, a journalist and fierce critic of 
the Kremlin, is shot and killed in her Moscow apartment building.

--Nov. 23, 2006: Alexander Litvinenko, a former KGB officer who was 
critical of Putin, died after being poisoned with radioactive 
polonium-210.

--March 2, 2007: Ivan Safronov, a journalist who embarrassed the 
country's military establishment with a series of exclusive 
stories, is found dead outside of his home.

--July 15, 2007: Marina Pisareva, deputy head of Bertelsmann AG's 
Russian publishinghouse, is found stabbed to death in her home west 
of Moscow.

--Aug. 2008: Russia invades Georgia; Medvedev signs an order 
recognizing the independence of South Ossetia and Abkhazia, the two 
breakaway regions in Georgia.

--Aug. 31, 2008: Magomed Yevloyev, owner of a popular news site that 
reported on human rights, dies from a gunshot wound to the head 
sustained while in police custody.

--Nov. 2008: Russian Parliament votes overwhelmingly in favor of a bill 
that would extend the next President's term of office from 4 to 6 
years.

--Jan. 19, 2009: Stanslav Markelov, a human rights lawyer, and 
Anastasia Barburova, a young journalism student, are shot dead 
midday on a busy Moscow street.

--April 2009: Vyacheslav Yaroshenko, an editor at the newspaper 
Corruption and Crime, is beaten outside of his home; he passed away 
from his injuries weeks later.

--July 15, 2009: Natalia Estemirova, a prominent human rights 
journalist, is abducted from her home in Chechnya and shot dead.

--Nov. 16, 2009: Sergei Magnitsky, a lawyer who was jailed in revenge 
for his uncovering of massive tax fraud, dies in prison; Olga 
Kotovskaya, a TV journalist who critically reported on government 
leaders, dies after falling from a window.

--Dec. 15, 2011: Gadzhimurad Kamalov, founder and publisher of a 
Dagestani newspaper known for its editorial independence, is gunned 
down outside of his office.

--March 23, 2013: Boris Berezovsky, once the richest of the so-called 
oligarchs who dominated post-Soviet Russia and a close ally of 
Yeltsin who helped install Putin as President, is mysteriously 
found dead in his home outside of London.

--July 9, 2013: Akhmednabi Akhmednabiev, deputy chief editor of a 
Dagestani newspaper, dies after sustaining multiple gunshot wounds.

--Dec. 2013-Feb. 2014: Amidst large proreform protests in Ukraine, 
Putin offers to purchase $15 billion of Ukraine's debt and to 
reduce the price of Russian gas supplies to Ukraine. Violent 
protests flare, and by 2/22/2014 Yanukovych had fled Keiv.

--March 2014: President Putin signs a law formalizing Russia's takeover 
of Crimea from Ukraine.

--May 11, 2014: Pro-Russian separatists in Donetsk and Luhansk declare 
independence after unrecognized referendums.

--July 17, 2014: Malaysian flight MH17 is shot down and crashes near 
the town of Torez in Ukraine's Donetsk region; 298 people die.

--July 31, 2014: Timur Kuashev, a journalist critical of Russian policy 
in Ukraine, goes missing and is later found dead.

--Sept. 5, 2014: Ukraine and pro-Russian rebels sign a truce in Minsk.

--Nov. 5, 2014: Alexei Devotchenko, a popular Russian actor and 
opposition activist, dies in unclear circumstances.

--Jan. 24, 2015: Russian-backed rebels launch an offensive in Mariupol, 
Ukraine, killing 30 people and wounding 102 others.

--Feb. 11-12, 2015: Germany and France broker Minsk II cease-fire 
between Russia and Ukraine.

--Feb. 19, 2015: Ukrainian soldiers retreat from Debaltseve after 13 
are killed and 157 wounded.

--Feb. 27, 2015: Boris Nemtsov, a prominent critic of Putin's war in 
Ukraine and a former Deputy Prime Minister under Yeltsin, is shot 
in the back four times by an unidentified attacker in a car as he 
crossed a bridge near the Kremlin."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> “Some of the Stans”. lol.
> 
> How do you find time to meditate?


Something I was just reading, that a Buddha buddy posted. If I were a Buddhist I would be one of these, one grounded in reality.
No, it ain't about Buddhist nudists!









What is Buddhist Naturalism?


Jay Forrest gives an outline of Buddhist Naturalism…




www.snsociety.org


----------



## printer (Mar 19, 2022)

*When Does Vladimir Putin’s Russia Send In Troops?*
This month marks the tenth anniversary of Vladimir Putin’s first military intervention abroad, in Georgia. Since then there have been two more, continuing to this day, in Ukraine and Syria in 2014 and 2015, respectively. And still it’s worth asking: When does Putin authorize the use of military force, overtly or covertly, against other countries and why? 

In my view, at least two conditions need to be in place for Russia’s leadership to seriously consider this option. They can be broadly defined as follows: First, Putin has to see an acute threat to Russia’s vital national interests that he thinks cannot be neutralized by any means short of force; I’ll call the presence of such threats “Condition 1.” The situation in Georgia in 2008 threatened key Russian interests in several ways, including an attack on an ally or client (also the case in Syria in 2015) and, more important, concern that one of Moscow’s post-Soviet neighbors may “escape” to what Russia sees as a hostile alliance (also the case in the ongoing conflict with Ukraine). A full list of Russia’s vital interests and how they are impacted by Russia’s interventions is in the table in section IV below. 

The second condition for Russia to use military force against another country is that Moscow must have a reasonable hope that such actions would yield a net reduction in threats to Russia’s vital interests (“Condition 2”). This may not mean outright victory. But Russian leaders must be confident that the benefits of using force would outweigh the costs and that their military would either prevail in the confrontation or at least ensure a stalemate that would constrain the targeted state’s ability to seriously undermine Russia’s vital interests. 

Again, both conditions need to be present for Putin’s Russia to use force against other states on a large scale; neither one by itself is sufficient. In my view, all three instances in which Putin has authorized large-scale use of force abroad met these criteria—in Georgia, Ukraine and Syria. It is also my view that one of these two conditions was absent during the revolutions in Kyrgyzstan and Armenia, explaining why Putin chose not to intervene in these two former Soviet republics. Let’s explore each of these instances in detail....





When Does Vladimir Putin’s Russia Send In Troops? | Russia Matters







russiamatters.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

printer said:


> Long history of Russia eliminating 'problem' people. Might be time for Putin to go.
> 
> "
> Date and Event
> ...


That's just a partial list and doesn't cover events past 2015, Putin is a murdering bastard and it's been known for years. His next move to hold power will be mass arrests and executions with government purges. 

He needs Zelenskiy dead ASAP, because every day he lives and every medal he collects on his VICTORY tour, will humiliate Vlad and remind others of his blunders. How he failed to invade a much smaller and weaker fellow Slavic country right next door, destroyed Russia's economy, future and military. How will he explain revolution or political change in Russian speaking Belarus and Russian troops fighting there to the folks back home? A lot of Russian prisoners in Ukraine and generals in The Hague will be a PR disaster for him, even at home. If the Ukrainians treat them well and pay them from Vlad's money clean up rubble, it will piss him off even more. Happy days are over for Vlad, by the time the ground dries out enough to get off the roads in Ukraine, he should be broke by many estimates.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2022)

zeddd said:


> I think this is a chess game, the opening losses of pawns is inevitable if the goal is the other player’s King. I see that Putin wants to engage in ww3 and we are blinded, thevwest think he’s playing conventional warfare because he wants Ukraine, he wants to engage NATO because he feels insulted by them, he wants full scale dominance.


he'll lose...they know exactly what resources he is still sitting on, how many real soldiers he has scattered around, how many real pilots he has available...and it isn't enough for a full on confrontation. he's already lost men that could have been used to operate the logistical train, using them as front line soldiers when they weren't even close to ready for that, he's already used up all his back up weapons systems..he still has some high end equipment sitting in reserve, but it will all be high priority targets, and the weaponry he could have used to defend his new equipment, or replace some of it as it is destroyed, won't be there when he needs it, having been destroyed in Ukraine, mostly from the negligence of the russian officers in charge of it. 
if he really wanted to face off against NATO, all he has to do is "overshoot" a little and land a few missiles in Poland, or Moldova, seems like he's being pretty careful not to do that, at least at the moment.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505258123434639360
Isn’t pootin killing his own propaganda like this? This is by far his dumbest and craziest move


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505258123434639360
> Isn’t pootin killing his own propaganda like this? This is by far his dumbest and craziest move


only if the people back home hear about it. as i understand it, they only hear what putin wants them to, now.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he'll lose...they know exactly what resources he is still sitting on, how many real soldiers he has scattered around, how many real pilots he has available...and it isn't enough for a full on confrontation. he's already lost men that could have been used to operate the logistical train, using them as front line soldiers when they weren't even close to ready for that, he's already used up all his back up weapons systems..he still has some high end equipment sitting in reserve, but it will all be high priority targets, and the weaponry he could have used to defend his new equipment, or replace some of it as it is destroyed, won't be there when he needs it, having been destroyed in Ukraine, mostly from the negligence of the russian officers in charge of it.
> if he really wanted to face off against NATO, all he has to do is "overshoot" a little and land a few missiles in Poland, or Moldova, seems like he's being pretty careful not to do that, at least at the moment.


I agree with the first part, that’s why he will use nukes


----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Also had “ cops for trump “ also wearing the same *white blocky lettered t-shirts *( over their civilian clothes ) at recent events .
> Same stupid photobomb losers at rear to influence the viewers watching.


Exactly. After 100 or so of the same Rally material, you start looking around and notice how familiar the crowd looks. Trump went to some t-shirt kiosk at the mall and had a whole shitload made in different categories..Christ! Remember this?







WOMEN FOR TRUMP!!!!!!


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

ANC said:


>


That was great! +rep Standing O!


----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

zeddd said:


> I agree with the first part, that’s why he will use nukes


Nyet. He has grandchildren. It won't stop him from lashing out though until we find him a purse he's happy with to save face and NOT rub his face in to (even though Russians love to do it to you).

Putin doesn't even know if his nukes work.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> only if the people back home hear about it. as i understand it, they only hear what putin wants them to, now.


Yes, that’s true. I’ve sent hundreds of messages to russians on whatsapp and they all think the war photos are “american fabrications” or they really are pro war because of the manipulation. It s incredible.This is why i think the most important thing now is to send them info. On 1920.in you find russians numbers


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Yes, that’s true. I’ve sent hundreds of messages to russians on whatsapp and they all think the war photos are “american fabrications” or they really are pro war because of the manipulation. It s incredible.This is why i think the most important thing now is to send them info. On 1920.in you find russians numbers


I know! Let's fly over Boris and Natasha and drop handbills!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505258123434639360
> Isn’t pootin killing his own propaganda like this? This is by far his dumbest and craziest move


Another war crime of many, they aren't suppose to remove citizens from their own countries. They will try to keep them isolated if they can, but I doubt they sent them by boxcar these days!


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 19, 2022)

I was watching some news show on YouTube and they said Putin now believes God has told him to do this.

Remember Church and State are not separate in Russia and it looks like Putin is now believing God is talking to him.

I've been fantasizing that someone will blow Putin's head off soon. 
That would solve a few problems.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I know! Let's fly over Boris and Natasha and drop handbills!


Another useless reply)nobody asked you personally to do anything, or you’re trying to be funny?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Another useless reply)nobody asked you personally to do anything, or you’re trying to be funny?


Many of us are isolated and bored. Frivolity is generally better than complete solitude.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Many of us are isolated and bored. Frivolity is generally better than complete solitude.


I've been dreaming I could open a wormhole to Putin's office and use both barrels to blow his head off.

Perhaps I should get out more?

LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I've been dreaming I could open a wormhole to Putin's office and use both barrels to blow his head off.
> 
> Perhaps I should get out more?
> 
> LOL


That does sound a bit cathartic.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

injinji said:


>


You still have to treat this like a cocktail party in which they are the guest of honor, regardless that they started this..get talks started again..he's dragging his feet..he's more afraid of us..we need to get him talking again; he may have decided the brown purse works with his wardrobe after all.

Let's face it, his dream for world domination died when Trump lost. Putin is having a tough time with that reality, clearer with every decision he makes.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I've been dreaming I could open a wormhole to Putin's office and use both barrels to blow his head off.
> 
> Perhaps I should get out more?
> 
> LOL


I don't think you can bring metal with you through the wormhole.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Nyet. He has grandchildren. It won't stop him from lashing out though until we find him a purse he's happy with to save face and NOT rub his face in to (even though Russians love to do it to you).
> 
> Putin doesn't even know if his nukes work.


Please explain what the purse is.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I don't think you can bring metal with you through the wormhole.


Is this a pop culture reference?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Another useless reply)nobody asked you personally to do anything, or you’re trying to be funny?


I understand Putin might be rapidly losing support, the truth is leaking in and once censorship started, many people became curious. The best way to make a best seller is to ban it. All those Russian TV and radio people will end up in Kyiv with grants to start up Russian stations with transmitters along the Russian and Belarusian border. Anybody with a satellite dish in Russia will also get them free and they will be on YouTube. It is a no brainer for the CIA and would cost peanuts, TV transmitters on the Finnish border could reach St, Petersburg. Radio reaches much further and older people tend to listen to it more and it will be in every car in many western places. Vlad's new iron curtain isn't air tight yet.


----------



## efi2 (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Judging from the disinformation bullshit video you posted.


That was about cannabis . If you can only see so far (understand ignorant is bliss).
That why I search how others view thing different than I. 
Not bouncing in your echo chamber ,I look at all (as many different perspectives) I can find in a short time available to me.
Here another bull sh#t that the right is pushing




I am not a tool for the elites and elites wannabes to divide people.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

efi2 said:


> That was about cannabis . If you can only see so far (understand ignorant is bliss).
> That why I search how others view thing different than I.
> Not bouncing in your echo chamber ,I look at all (as many different perspectives) I can find in a short time available to me.
> Here another bull sh#t that the right is pushing
> ...


Cannabis is legal where I Iive and illegal in Russia, they just busted an American basketball player there for it and she is in jail.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Please explain what the purse is.


The thing that will make him happy and withdraw troops.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2022)

Sensi Fatass speaks …. 





*Steven Seagal* is speaking out amid the Russian invasion of Ukraine.

"Most of us have friends and family in Russia & Ukraine," the action star told Fox News Digital on Monday. "I look at both as one family and really believe it is an outside entity spending huge sums of money on propaganda to provoke the two countries to be at odds with each other."

"My prayers are that both countries will come to a positive, peaceful resolution where we can live & thrive together in peace," the 69-year-old shared.

In 2018, the Foreign Ministry announced that Russia appointed Seagal as a special envoy for humanitarian ties with the United States. Seagal’s portfolio in the unpaid position would be to "facilitate relations between Russia and the United States in the humanitarian field, including cooperation in culture, arts, public and youth exchanges."

Seagal is an accomplished martial artist — like Russian President Vladimir Putin. The actor, who was granted Russian citizenship in 2016, has vocally defended the Russian leader’s policies, including Russia’s 2014 annexation of Crimea, and has criticized the U.S. government.

That previous year, Ukraine banned Seagal from entering the country for five years, *citing national security reasons.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

Ukraine Is Wrecking Russian Tanks With a Gift From Britain


The NLAW antitank missile weighs about half as much as an American-made Javelin, costs far less and can be easily discarded after use.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Sensi Fatass speaks ….
> 
> View attachment 5104467
> 
> ...


So is he still in Russia shilling for Putin? He does know the truth, or should. 

Looks like did a wonderful job of. "facilitating relations between Russia and the United States in the humanitarian field, including cooperation in culture, arts, public and youth exchanges." A bang up job Steve, if you can still access American dollars, Vlad's people will want to talk to you, he's short of real money, the stuff that can pay bills and buy things with. He could sell Rubble bills for toilet paper, maybe Steve invested in Russia's future too.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Is this a pop culture reference?


No. 









Turns Out, Humans Could Actually Survive a Trip Through a Wormhole


Human bodies might actually survive the trip through a wormhole! But there's a social catch.




interestingengineering.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2022)

Not directly related to Ukraine but important release of Chinese ties deep in our naval forces ( subs ). Plus a Floridian ( no shock ).
Big issue especially due to high level clearances needed for position …..


Released straight from DOJ.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Sensi Fatass speaks ….
> 
> View attachment 5104467
> 
> ...


Looks like an ad for "Just for Men" Steve has a few grey hairs and what is that shit on his forehead, is he doing a Rudy?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So is he still in Russia shilling for Putin? He does know the truth, or should.
> 
> Looks like did a wonderful job of. "facilitating relations between Russia and the United States in the humanitarian field, including cooperation in culture, arts, public and youth exchanges." A bang up job Steve, if you can still access American dollars, Vlad's people will want to talk to you, he's short of real money, the stuff that can pay bills and buy things with. He could sell Rubble bills for toilet paper, maybe Steve invested in Russia's future too.


Failed Hollywood successes , best to cozy up to a dictator . Sold his soul long ago.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like an ad for "Just for Men" Steve has a few grey hairs and what is that shit on his forehead, is he doing a Rudy?


Russian shoe polish always has some radioactive leakage


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

efi2 said:


> That was about cannabis . If you can only see so far (understand ignorant is bliss).
> That why I search how others view thing different than I.
> Not bouncing in your echo chamber ,I look at all (as many different perspectives) I can find in a short time available to me.
> Here another bull sh#t that the right is pushing
> ...


He's doing an infomercial on his shows before he gets to the war..he stinks..booooooooo


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Failed Hollywood successes , best to cozy up to a dictator . Sold his soul long ago.


He doesn't look like he had much of one to begin with.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like an ad for "Just for Men" Steve has a few grey hairs and what is that shit on his forehead, is he doing a Rudy?


Didn't even recognize him..can't believe how fat he is. He can hardly open his eyes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Didn't even recognize him..can't believe how fat he is. He can hardly open his eyes.


I can't believe how fucking stupid he is. He needs to do a Russian USO type tour in Ukraine to cheer up the troops, a host of Russian celebrities will go, at gun point! He could be the Bob Hope for them, Vlad Hopeless, now direct from Moscow, the Volga boys! All the polka you can stomach, just what a 20 year old conscript metalhead from Moscow wants to hear.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 19, 2022)

Five and counting









Fifth Russian general killed by defending Ukraine forces since war began


Lieutenant General Andrey Mordvichev was one of Vladimir Putin’s most senior commanders, in charge of the 8th All-Military Army of the Kremlin’s vast Southern Military District




www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## efi2 (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> He's doing an infomercial on his shows before he gets to the war..he stinks..booooooooo


And what is your thoughts on congress profits off the laws , regulations more so war???


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read that and missed the part about metal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Five and counting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well ahead of one a week and he was kind of senior to have been that far forward in hostile country. As more switchblade drones go in the number of dead generals and destroyed headquarters will go up. I wonder if they are still talking on their cellphones? Did they get the memo? I can image one of them getting a phone call saying, "you're dead" in Russian, just before the drone hits them. Look at a group on the ground with a drone high up, call the general on his cellphone and shoot the guy who answers his phone with a Switchblade killer drone. I think they can even use facial recognition!


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I read that and missed the part about metal.


You caught me..i'm from another time and place


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You caught me..i'm from another time and place


Same here, 60s East Coast


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

*Twice-poisoned Putin critic makes prediction about Russian government*






Russian opposition politician Vladimir Kara-Murza speaks out about how Russia could possibly achieve regime change as the war in Ukraine continues.


----------



## printer (Mar 19, 2022)

*Russian Microbiologist Says Ukraine Biological Weapons 'Pure Lies'*








Russian Microbiologist Says Ukraine Biological Weapons 'Pure Lies'


A Russian microbiologist is refuting the Russian Defense Ministry claims of biological weapons labs in Ukraine, arguing the propaganda campaign is stretching the definition of pathogens by praying on the lack of understanding of the studies.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## printer (Mar 19, 2022)

*Boosting Ukraine's Anti-Air Batteries Easier Said Than Done*








Boosting Ukraine's Anti-Air Batteries Easier Said Than Done


Joe Biden has promised to help Ukraine get air defense systems with a longer range than the shoulder-borne Stinger missiles already on the ground, but finding the powerful anti-missile batteries Ukraine's military so urgently needs is proving easier said than done.The US...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2022)

I watched a video last night of Ukrainian villagers who had been under siege from a Russian artillery battery went out and picked up the bodies of the dead Russian soldiers after the artillery had been silenced by Ukrainian resistance, and placed their bodies in craters that the Artillery had created in their town, and left them there for their mothers to come retrieve them from the holes they created for themselves......
That's some cold sh*t right there.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Something I was just reading, that a Buddha buddy posted. If I were a Buddhist I would be one of these, one grounded in reality.
> No, it ain't about Buddhist nudists!
> 
> 
> ...


What, no Buddhy call?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 19, 2022)

@printer So no mobile germ warfare labs driving around the country like Iraq lol.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well ahead of one a week and he was kind of senior to have been that far forward in hostile country. As more switchblade drones go in the number of dead generals and destroyed headquarters will go up. I wonder if they are still talking on their cellphones? Did they get the memo? I can image one of them getting a phone call saying, "you're dead" in Russian, just before the drone hits them. Look at a group on the ground with a drone high up, call the general on his cellphone and shoot the guy who answers his phone with a Switchblade killer drone. I think they can even use facial recognition!


The story was a total propaganda piece; surprising from the UK.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> @printer So no mobile germ warfare labs driving around the country like Iraq lol.


No but I saw information/documentary on mobile meth labs..you can literally drive around; make it in your car with simple ingredients and engine.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> No but I saw information/documentary on mobile meth labs..you can literally drive around; make it in your car with simple ingredients and engine.


Breaking Bad jumps to mind.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Breaking Bad jumps to mind.


No, for real..maybe YT..cops look for that shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> No, for real..maybe YT..cops look for that shit.


You endured a cop; thank you for your service


----------



## printer (Mar 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Breaking Bad jumps to mind.


I only saw the first episode, thinking of binge watching it.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I watched a video last night of Ukrainian villagers who had been under siege from a Russian artillery battery went out and picked up the bodies of the dead Russian soldiers after the artillery had been silenced by Ukrainian resistance, and placed their bodies in craters that the Artillery had created in their town, and left them there for their mothers to come retrieve them from the holes they created for themselves......
> That's some cold sh*t right there.


Fuck that! All's fair in war as long as they don't mess with the corpses..let them see.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503854713875288065


----------



## printer (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Fuck that! All's fair in war as long as they don't mess with the corpses..let them see.


They really start to stink up the place.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

printer said:


> I only saw the first episode, thinking of binge watching it.


It was really good..you'll enjoy the chemical lab on the road in an RV to start subsequent lab set up some real interesting things..binge it!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2022)

printer said:


> I only saw the first episode, thinking of binge watching it.


It’s a pretty wild ride. Very original execution.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503854713875288065


What is that little red area south of Alaska along Canada?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> What is that little red area south of Alaska along Canada?


that's part of Alaska..


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It’s a pretty wild ride. Very original execution.


Would you believe that the storyline is first and foremost the lack of sufficient healthcare, even when employed and are insured; how the system treats you. A chemistry teacher gets cancer and his journey to make ends meet. 

America doesn't even meet it's obligation for it's citizens.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


> that's part of Alaska..


What's it called?


----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> What's it called?


Alaska?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> What's it called?


It's a string of islands & narrow strip of land along the coast of Canada, includes Ketchikan and Wrangle and the Alaska State Capitol of Juneau


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> So your response to Putin murdering children with his bombing children's hospitals is to go with a what about-ism?
> 
> We are not starting anything, we don't get to decide who is in NATO, it is up to those countries to want to get into it, and all the NATO nation's need to approve of it.
> 
> ...


I do not support any killings of children. That was a recent development, also we’re not there the Ukrainians could have been using them as a shield figuring they shouldn’t fire at them if their shelled up there. I will say they absolutely have a right to defend their land, they absolutely should be able to join any group they so choose! I do understand why Putin feels threatened, and if NATO promised not to come any closer then NATO should have honored what they said! I was only stressing my point. Which is we wouldn’t feel safe if they were in Mexico, or Canada. I would expect our Government to invade either country to protect us. My main concern is the United States and it’s Citizens. However that doesn’t mean I do not sympathize with other peoples or Countries! There’s too many rights that have been taken away or abused by our Government to name. We’re being spied on, they’re taking away gun rights. I also was pointing out that everything Russia has done our Government has done worse!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I know! Let's fly over Boris and Natasha and drop handbills!


are you moose? or squirrel?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Please explain what the purse is.


if you ask for an explanation, you might get one


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2022)

efi2 said:


> That was about cannabis . If you can only see so far (understand ignorant is bliss).
> That why I search how others view thing different than I.
> Not bouncing in your echo chamber ,I look at all (as many different perspectives) I can find in a short time available to me.
> Here another bull sh#t that the right is pushing
> ...


then what are you a tool for?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

56nitty said:


> I do not support any killings of children. That was a recent development, also we’re not there the Ukrainians could have been using them as a shield figuring they shouldn’t fire at them if their shelled up there. I will say they absolutely have a right to defend their land, they absolutely should be able to join any group they so choose! I do understand why Putin feels threatened, and if NATO promised not to come any closer then NATO should have honored what they said! I was only stressing my point. Which is we wouldn’t feel safe if they were in Mexico, or Canada. I would expect our Government to invade either country to protect us. My main concern is the United States and it’s Citizens. However that doesn’t mean I do not sympathize with other peoples or Countries! There’s too many rights that have been taken away or abused by our Government to name. We’re being spied on, they’re taking away gun rights. I also was pointing out that everything Russia has done our Government has done worse!


Don't be ridiculous, you live in a liberal democracy, warts and all, Putin is a murdering bastard and always has been who played Trump for a fool and obviously owned him. By the time ole Joe gave his first SOTU he had Vlad by the nuts, though Vlad fucking up mightily helped a lot. The fight for liberal democracy has been moved from your doorstep and is now on Vlad's and it doesn't look good for the cocksucker at all, now he's fighting to survive.

These are free countries who wanted to join NATO, Vlad can go fuck himself, he's more afraid of the EU and a Ukraine that was becoming a liberal democracy. The people of Ukraine are citizens fighting a war of national liberation with guns and guts, most republicans are all in. BTW Ukraine has a large private gun culture too and they seem to be pretty good at fighting for liberty. If you lose your guns in America it will be because a law was passed and got by the SCOTUS, who enforce the constitution. That's how a liberal democracy works by the rule of law under the constitution. As far as I know the SCOTUS would be ok with banning semi automatic weapons including pistols. The government regulates weapon calibers and can regulate automatic weapons and as far as those federalist conservative judges look at it if the founders used black powder, so can you. The intentions of the founders being important to them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> He's doing an infomercial on his shows before he gets to the war..he stinks..booooooooo


because i get all my important info from shitty british comedians...he listens to other peoples work, plagiarizes the parts that work for his fucked up narrative, and ignores anything that doesn't...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You caught me..i'm from another time and place


i'm guessing las vegas in 1979


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

If they can equip territorials, reservists, like this, with uniforms, flack jackets, helmets, AK47s and other equipment, imagine what the regular army is getting! All this stuff has been pouring in from NATO for weeks by the tractor trailer load and there appear to be no shortage of AK47s, spare mags and ammo.

I'm certain they are training a big army, it is a certain path to victory and if it can be made ready and deployed before the ground dries out, it would be even better. I think with the recent counter attacks, we might be seeing the first graduates of that army training in action, along with territorials. I would think the territorials would hold them in defense and stop progress while the regular army struck behind on their flanks at a strategic location cutting off supplies. Attack is always tougher and I think they will want regular soldiers for most of that. A regular soldier in Ukraine having 2 or three 3 weeks of training, maybe more for mortar squads. As circumstances permit they can extend the initial training period, or they can train them in new weapons on the job, or in short courses, more training is better. The people in the video should have time for more than a couple days training in weapons and tactics, they are unlikely to be on the front soon. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*The Ukrainian couples training for war against Russia*





In a training centre in the southern city of Odessa, young urban professionals who might normally be choosing where to meet friends for a coffee learn about handling weapons and applying emergency first aid to battlefield wounds.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Breaking Bad jumps to mind.


That was a terrible show

Vince Gilligan ruined the X-files


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 19, 2022)

doublejj said:


> It's a string of islands & narrow strip of land along the coast of Canada, includes Ketchikan and Wrangle and the *Alaska State Capitol of Juneau*


Which you can't drive to

Ketchikan is littered with little airline-size bottles of Barton's vodka, which is probably the cheapest shot of alcohol obtainable at the Tatsuda store




Their produce was excellent


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> What is that little red area south of Alaska along Canada?


That's the Alaska Panhandle. Right at the base at the end of the Portland Canal is the tiny berg of Hyder, pop. 97 when I was there. Just across the border is Stewart, BC. I was up there on Thanksgiving, (Canadian in Oct), '92 for a final interview to work at the gold mine doing environmental monitoring but the other applicant got the job. Did get Hyderized at the Glacier Inn in Hyder tho. Would have loved moving up there just for the fishing. Took fishing gear with me and they let me keep the rental for an extra day so ended up catching a shitload of salmon and had 3 encounters with bears. Got a beauty picture of a grizzly standing in a small river on the gravel road to the mine. Really must scan that one day along with the thousands of other film pics I took over the years.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 20, 2022)

Weird rumors of the mad midget being ill, probably total bullshit but who and why would push this narrative?
Immune compromised cancer patient or paranoid mad man, both explain the long tables and no one being close to him.
Both those narratives are negative so is it just chaos as a goal, strange times.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Weird rumors of the mad midget being ill, probably total bullshit but who and why would push this narrative?
> Immune compromised cancer patient or paranoid mad man, both explain the long tables and no one being close to him.
> Both those narratives are negative so is it just chaos as a goal, strange times.


At 5’3” naturally very weak and prone to illness.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 20, 2022)

56nitty said:


> I do not support any killings of children. That was a recent development, also we’re not there the Ukrainians could have been using them as a shield figuring they shouldn’t fire at them if their shelled up there. I will say they absolutely have a right to defend their land, they absolutely should be able to join any group they so choose! I do understand why Putin feels threatened, and if NATO promised not to come any closer then NATO should have honored what they said! I was only stressing my point. Which is we wouldn’t feel safe if they were in Mexico, or Canada. I would expect our Government to invade either country to protect us. My main concern is the United States and it’s Citizens. However that doesn’t mean I do not sympathize with other peoples or Countries!


I agree with your first and third sentence. The rest is mostly bullshit. There was no agreement with NATO, and Putin has attacked his neighbors several times, he is a goon.




56nitty said:


> There’s too many rights that have been taken away or abused by our Government to name.


No there isn't.



56nitty said:


> We’re being spied on,


Define 'spied on'. How much spyware do you think is on your computer sending all the data from everything you click on, read, and watch that is being sent to foreign nations so that they can improve their attack on you? All of it I would assume. 



56nitty said:


> they’re taking away gun rights.


Whose 'they', be specific.




56nitty said:


> I also was pointing out that everything Russia has done our Government has done worse!


Sounds edgy and all, but I call bullshit if you are talking post WW2 America.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't understand the point? you think it's putin's daughter? what is the significance if it is?
> i'm a little slow in the morning, help an old man out


Well all I can say is Putin's daughter looks like a female David Koresh,I know the Waco standoff has faded from memory(25+yrs ago I think) but the resemblance is uncanny and struck me immediately that if Koresh transitioned that is how he would look,just add estrogen.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I agree with your first and third sentence. The rest is mostly bullshit. There was no agreement with NATO, and Putin has attacked his neighbors several times, he is a goon.
> 
> 
> No there isn't.
> ...


Yeah I can dig Russia feeling threatened w/their history of being invaded,but it's mostly a smokescreen Putin is using to distract the Russian people from the shitty state of Russia economically and lack of opportunity for ordinary Russians to have a better living standard so he plays the "I'm the protector of Russia card" for distraction IMO. NATO has never premeditatedly attacked anyone and is in principle a defensive alliance,formed in the day's Putin so revers,when Russia(WARSAW pact) had millions of soldiers carrying Kalishnikovs and more tanks than God and Western Europe was soiling their underwear at the thought of Ivan charging thru the Fulda gap and making the whole of Europe RED.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 20, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Another budding kleptocracy


AS an American,witnessing the political chaos in the US,I'm out of the telling other countries how they should govern game,just don't FK w/ the US internally or externally,that said "have at it".I'm not into dictators or authoritarians who stomp on peoples rights and the CIA can subversively do their thing and as a powerful country the US ends up having to right wrongs and it's a tough and murky responsibility,seems to me when we flex here come the haters and when a travesty takes place where is the US the world asks.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 20, 2022)

56nitty said:


> I do not support any killings of children. That was a recent development, also we’re not there the Ukrainians could have been using them as a shield figuring they shouldn’t fire at them if their shelled up there. I will say they absolutely have a right to defend their land, they absolutely should be able to join any group they so choose! I do understand why Putin feels threatened, and if NATO promised not to come any closer then NATO should have honored what they said! I was only stressing my point. Which is we wouldn’t feel safe if they were in Mexico, or Canada. I would expect our Government to invade either country to protect us. My main concern is the United States and it’s Citizens. However that doesn’t mean I do not sympathize with other peoples or Countries! There’s too many rights that have been taken away or abused by our Government to name. We’re being spied on, they’re taking away gun rights. I also was pointing out that everything Russia has done our Government has done worse!


Russia agreed to protect Ukrainian sovereignty in exchange for their nuclear arsenal. If you weren’t a brain dead, uninformed fuck, you would know that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

*Russian Offensive Campaign Assessment, March 19*
Mar 19, 2022 - Press ISW

Ukrainian forces have defeated the initial Russian campaign of this war. That campaign aimed to conduct airborne and mechanized operations to seize Kyiv, Kharkiv, Odesa, and other major Ukrainian cities to force a change of government in Ukraine. That campaign has culminated. Russian forces continue to make limited advances in some parts of the theater but are very unlikely to be able to seize their objectives in this way. The doctrinally sound Russian response to this situation would be to end this campaign, accept a possibly lengthy operational pause, develop the plan for a new campaign, build up resources for that new campaign, and launch it when the resources and other conditions are ready. The Russian military has not yet adopted this approach. It is instead continuing to feed small collections of reinforcements into an ongoing effort to keep the current campaign alive. We assess that that effort will fail.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> AS an American,witnessing the political chaos in the US,I'm out of the telling other countries how they should govern game,just don't FK w/ the US internally or externally,that said "have at it".I'm not into dictators or authoritarians who stomp on peoples rights and the CIA can subversively do their thing and as a powerful country the US ends up having to right wrongs and it's a tough and murky responsibility,seems to me when we flex here come the haters and when a travesty takes place where is the US the world asks.


Almost everybody wants to live in a liberal democracy, free from corruption and in countries with a homogeneous population and few social divisions this is not too hard to do. However the borders of many counties were drawn by empires and not the people on the ground and many countries were created from different peoples. Then we have the modern multicultural societies, America, Canada and parts of Europe like Britain. Many countries in Europe have small native cultures and the effects of immigration are more deeply felt as the cultures are perceived as threatened. America has historical racist baggage in addition to these issues and some media companies like foxnews who profit from social division and try to create it for profit. Wherever there is social division, there will be those who look to exploit it for nefarious reasons, even if they have to dreg through ancient history to find it.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 20, 2022)

56nitty said:


> I do not support any killings of children. That was a recent development, also we’re not there the Ukrainians could have been using them as a shield figuring they shouldn’t fire at them if their shelled up there. I will say they absolutely have a right to defend their land, they absolutely should be able to join any group they so choose! I do understand why Putin feels threatened, and if NATO promised not to come any closer then NATO should have honored what they said! I was only stressing my point. Which is we wouldn’t feel safe if they were in Mexico, or Canada. I would expect our Government to invade either country to protect us. My main concern is the United States and it’s Citizens. However that doesn’t mean I do not sympathize with other peoples or Countries! There’s too many rights that have been taken away or abused by our Government to name. We’re being spied on, they’re taking away gun rights. I also was pointing out that everything Russia has done our Government has done worse!


Neither NATO nor the US broke any agreements. This goes back to a statement by SOS James Baker in 1991 during negotiations for the reunification of Germany. Putin is threatened personally, not Russia. All dictators are threatened by democracy. That's why Putin kills or jails opposition and journalists. Here's the fact check:









PolitiFact - Fact-checking claims that NATO, US broke agreement against alliance expanding eastward


Two days before Russia invaded Ukraine with an assault that intelligence officials had warned was coming, conservative c




www.politifact.com





NATO is a defensive alliance. It doesn't have any authority and by design cannot unilaterally attack any country until attacked. Russia attacked twice. Putin was appeased with Crimea. That was a mistake. Not this time because it's abundantly clear he would not stop. Putin intends to take any economic lifeline, any tool that will allow him to subjugate people. Oil & gas and nuclear power in Ukraine are threats to Putin's near monopoly of energy. He is positioning Russia, which he controls, to have the same power that OPEC has. A turn of the spigot on Nordstream gives him immense power over Europe.

IMO you are equating mass-murder rights with "gun rights". Background checks and keeping guns from the mentally ill is a bipartisan view. The US has drastically increased the number of guns held in the last few years and school shootings have had the exact opposite of what one would expect from the horrors, i.e, numerous open carry laws have passed along with roll backs on restrictions. Do you feel your gun rights are trampled upon because Trump forbids guns at his rallies?

Carter Page felt spied upon because he was a useful idiot for two clumsy Russian spies. We know that because the team headed by Peter Strozk was able to get the Russian spies to unwittingly carry listening devices into their safe room where they discussed Page. Insurrectionists will call evidence gathering "spying". Those complicit in a planned insurrection certainly don't want to be exposed. Our intelligence agencies have very strict protocols to follow with oversight. It is always the intent of authoritarians to destroy those institutions. Trump is still working on that. I am far more concerned about information gathering and algorithms from corporations that sell the information to unscrupulous SuperPacs and companies like Cambridge Analytica. Amazon & Facebook can do more damage than the federal government. State governments are doing far more civil rights restrictions than the federal government but we won't hear those complaints from those complaining about "spying". Voting rights, protest rights, healthcare rights, employment unionization rights, and even travel rights have all come under attack but gun rights keep expanding by state governance. Here in Florida the state has dictated cannabis to be a vertical monopoly. Characters such as Matt Gaetz hold the purse strings while being courted by the Lev Parnas's of the world. Not all regulation is good and not all regulation is bad. We simply need more oversight and control over those in power. Again, here in Florida, the lawmakers are removing the power of the people, making it now almost mpossible to pass laws such as medical marijuana or voting rights of former felons. I live in a far more authoritarian state today than when I arrived.

I protect my civil rights by donating to the ACLU. I doubled my donation when GWB took control. I maintained it though Obama. I doubled it again with Trump.

PS - I forgot to mention free speech and education rights are also coming under attack here in Florida.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Tell me about the hashish. Sigh.
> 
> We can't get really hashish.


I go to dispensary for the local folk not high price for CSU kids. They gave up their medical license so they can pass the savings on to us. They have their own grow houses then have another label do the extractions so it saves on the equipment. Almost like a co-op. 

They have hash occasionally


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2022)

56nitty said:


> I do not support any killings of children. That was a recent development, also we’re not there the Ukrainians could have been using them as a shield figuring they shouldn’t fire at them if their shelled up there. I will say they absolutely have a right to defend their land, they absolutely should be able to join any group they so choose! I do understand why Putin feels threatened, and if NATO promised not to come any closer then NATO should have honored what they said! I was only stressing my point. Which is we wouldn’t feel safe if they were in Mexico, or Canada. I would expect our Government to invade either country to protect us. My main concern is the United States and it’s Citizens. However that doesn’t mean I do not sympathize with other peoples or Countries! There’s too many rights that have been taken away or abused by our Government to name. We’re being spied on, they’re taking away gun rights. I also was pointing out that everything Russia has done our Government has done worse!


What does this have to do with Russia's illegal invasion of Ukraine?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Neither NATO nor the US broke any agreements. This goes back to a statement by SOS James Baker in 1991 during negotiations for the reunification of Germany. Putin is threatened personally, not Russia. All dictators are threatened by democracy. That's why Putin kills or jails opposition and journalists. Here's the fact check:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+repStanding O!

I wouldn't move back there for anything. Dirty Evil Twisted DeSantis and that Freakshow Supervisor of Elections in Broward? Oh! And now Donald lives up the street? No..thank..you! I enjoy seasons and fresh mountain air, a dispensary on every corner but most important of all- Healthcare in order that I was diagnosed properly.

Florida is a Red Tourist State..no taxes no services for those who run the Mouse House. Right To Work? More like right to die.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What does this have to do with Russia's illegal invasion of Ukraine?


I believe it's the 'human shield' propaganda portion of his rant.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I believe it's the 'human shield' propaganda portion of his rant.


None of it makes sense in light of the fact that Putin chose to invade Ukraine. It's probably fake news but a story about Ukraine using civilians as shields against bombarding buildings wouldn't have come about if not for Putin's invasion. @56nitty can talk about Mexico, bad murrica, human shields all he wants but the fact remains Putin invaded Ukraine despite international laws against it and the treaty they signed with Ukraine in 1994.

One does not follow the other.

The point of sanctions and supporting Ukrainian resistance is not to make people suffer, though people will. The point is to cripple Russia's economy to the point where they lose the capacity to invade another country again.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I believe it's the 'human shield' propaganda portion of his rant.


Those evil Ukrainians, using women and children as human shields at a maternity hospital.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 20, 2022)

Some great articles from Der Spiegel. A very reputable german weekly news magazine with a relatively small but good english section.









Putin's Apocalypse: How Far Is the Russian President Willing To Go?


The West has expressed shock over Vladimir Putin’s invasion of Ukraine. But the Kremlin boss has been speaking openly for years about his vision of a Russian empire. This is the escalation he has been seeking for 20 years.




www.spiegel.de













Russia Recedes into Nationalism and Political Immorality


The murder of opposition politician Boris Nemtsov reveals that Russia has become morally unhinged. The country is transforming into a nationalist fortress and the powers that be are happy to ignore the potentially dangerous implications.




www.spiegel.de




This one is from 2015 but highly relevant nonetheles.

“_The Ukraine conflict has provided us with an opportunity to return to the circle of great powers. It is essential that Russia once again becomes an empire as it was under the czars or during Soviet times. Once we have achieved that, we can focus on the development of our economy. But first, we have to free ourselves from the West_." - right-wing populist Vladimir Zhirinovsky


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they can equip territorials, reservists, like this, with uniforms, flack jackets, helmets, AK47s and other equipment, imagine what the regular army is getting! All this stuff has been pouring in from NATO for weeks by the tractor trailer load and there appear to be no shortage of AK47s, spare mags and ammo.
> 
> I'm certain they are training a big army, it is a certain path to victory and if it can be made ready and deployed before the ground dries out, it would be even better. I think with the recent counter attacks, we might be seeing the first graduates of that army training in action, along with territorials. I would think the territorials would hold them in defense and stop progress while the regular army struck behind on their flanks at a strategic location cutting off supplies. Attack is always tougher and I think they will want regular soldiers for most of that. A regular soldier in Ukraine having 2 or three 3 weeks of training, maybe more for mortar squads. As circumstances permit they can extend the initial training period, or they can train them in new weapons on the job, or in short courses, more training is better. The people in the video should have time for more than a couple days training in weapons and tactics, they are unlikely to be on the front soon.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Right now those citizens have more knowledge than myself..i've never shot a gun..or had to wrap tourniquet. I respect this and we should continue our support..think about how much training the Russian conscript got along with 40 year old hardware and China was already told on Friday's phone call.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Those evil Ukrainians, using women and children as human shields at a maternity hospital.


Why the sad faces? Propaganda- words mean something. I mean hell CNN was caught misquoting Zelensky front page center this AM with their very large font..but then when you got to the article? The quote was different.

Dear CNN..Why are you misleading readers..you can't possibly need the clicks that bad? Can you?

Edit: The quote had to do with WW3 words have meaning CNN what YOU CNN ARE DOING IS DANGEROUS!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

The Russians will probably be the biggest victims of this war in the end, with more dead from the economic collapse of Russia than died in Ukraine during the war. In reducing their capacity to make war on their neighbors, we reduce their capacity in many other ways. Inside Russia, Putin has his base of political support, mostly among older people and the idea is to shrink that base as much as we can through economic hardship, while trying to get truthful information to the Russians. Change comes from the top in Russia and this will help to spur it. If Putin didn't fear the pernicious effect of information, what is his censorship and operating in the disinformation sphere for decades all about? You can censor honest information, or flood the zone with bullshit to bury it and sow doubt.

Since Putin is the source of all things, when their pension is cut in half, Putin is the source of that too. The people have a long history of the government lying to them and murdering them and for awhile it was all exposed. When the government censors information and inflation soars with rumors of war, people get curious. Sure Putin has a lot of support, but he has no alternatives either and when challenged would collapse. We know from the recent experience in America how this kind of thing works, however even with no alternatives, Putin's support will drop to minority statues over time and worsening conditions. We also know from our experience that nothing spurs a book's sales like being banned, it just makes folks curious.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Weird rumors of the mad midget being ill, probably total bullshit but who and why would push this narrative?
> Immune compromised cancer patient or paranoid mad man, both explain the long tables and no one being close to him.
> Both those narratives are negative so is it just chaos as a goal, strange times.


I heard that a week or so ago..a pundit thought he 'had a puffy face indicative of bowel cancer'. He has a round Russian typical face. He's not puffy.
Puffy being from corticosteroid injections. This poster says 'nyet'. The long table was Macron refused to let the Russians touch him for Covid test..would you? They deliver poison in the craziest ways I've ever read about. I don't blame macron in the least.

It's all propaganda..but I did post guess you missed it. Oh! I could be on ignore too.


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I heard that a week or so ago..a pundit thought he 'had a puffy face indicative of bowel cancer'. He has a round Russian typical face. He's not puffy.
> Puffy being from corticosteroid injections. This poster says 'nyet'. The long table was Macron refused to let the Russians touch him for Covid test..would you? They deliver poison in the craziest ways I've ever read about. I don't blame macron in the least.
> 
> It's all propaganda..but I did post guess you missed it. Oh! I could be on ignore too.


I also think he just looks like some russians / half caucasian, half asian, especially around the eyes.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> That's the Alaska Panhandle. Right at the base at the end of the Portland Canal is the tiny berg of Hyder, pop. 97 when I was there. Just across the border is Stewart, BC. I was up there on Thanksgiving, (Canadian in Oct), '92 for a final interview to work at the gold mine doing environmental monitoring but the other applicant got the job. Did get Hyderized at the Glacier Inn in Hyder tho. Would have loved moving up there just for the fishing. Took fishing gear with me and they let me keep the rental for an extra day so ended up catching a shitload of salmon and had 3 encounters with bears. Got a beauty picture of a grizzly standing in a small river on the gravel road to the mine. Really must scan that one day along with the thousands of other film pics I took over the years.


So you actually cannot reach Alaska unless you go through Canada?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I heard that a week or so ago..a pundit thought he 'had a puffy face indicative of bowel cancer'. He has a round Russian typical face. He's not puffy.
> Puffy being from corticosteroid injections. This poster says 'nyet'. The long table was Macron refused to let the Russians touch him for Covid test..would you? They deliver poison in the craziest ways I've ever read about. I don't blame macron in the least.
> 
> It's all propaganda..but I did post guess you missed it. Oh! I could be on ignore too.


That last sentence is gold.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> So you actually cannot reach Alaska unless you go through Canada?


A boat?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

I wonder how many will make it before breaking down, good luck getting through the Suez canal and not many refueling ports, or any ports along the way. No way will Turkey allow them into the Black Sea and Denmark could even block access to the Baltic, if Russians get stupid with chemical weapons in Ukraine. The last time the Russians sent a fleet half way around the world it was a fiasco that ended near Japan in 1905 by being sunk.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russia sending FOUR amphibious warfare ships to Europe as Russia ramps up new wave*


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2022)

ANC said:


> I also think he just looks like some russians / half caucasian, half asian, especially around the eyes.


You are so correct about that. Look at Melania Trump eyes and she's from Slovakia..much further south and west from Russia. A lot of Eastern Bloc countries are like that. My grandparents from Prague, Czechoslovakia had that head but more square..my aunt and uncle both got those traits but my dads face was not like that. More long, thinned out with a chin as opposed to the square block. Interesting because you can see that they were Asian traits and how migration happened.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You are so correct about that. Look at Melania Trump eyes and she's from Slovakia..much further south and west from Russia. A lot of Eastern Bloc countries are like that. My grandparents from Prague, Czechoslovakia had that head but more square..my aunt and uncle both got those traits but my dads face was not like that. More long, thinned out with a chin as opposed to the square block. Interesting because you can see that they were Asian traits and how migration happened.


Five generations back on my paternal grandmother’s (from near Kyiv) side is supposed to be a full-tilt pony Mongol. My dad has a trace of the epicanthic. In my case it’s cannabis-related.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> A boat?


Nome..I want to go to Nome..most UFO's in the nation..people missing too..lots.

Bering Sea Gold? Don't get me started..I so want to try it..i want one of those backhoes though. I love all the people on that show!

Yikes! I missed a whole season..my fave is Mr. Gold Shawn Pomranke.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2022)

It sounds like Elon Musk's Starlink satellites are having an impact on the war in Ukraine. It enables Ukrainian military to geotrack Russian soldiers cell phones and target them.....Just when I was ready to give up on the guy.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Nome..I want to go to Nome..most UFO's in the nation..people missing too..lots.
> 
> Bering Sea Gold? Don't get me started..I so want to try it..i want one of those backhoes though. I love all the people on that show!
> 
> Yikes! I missed a whole season..my fave is Mr. Gold Shawn Pomranke.


I planned but did not execute a motorcycle trip (from Fornia) to Tuktoyaktuk, as far north as the road went.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

Those Russian ships allegedly coming from the pacific could be vulnerable to another kind of warfare. The US could shadow them with a few drones that would offer free wifi and phone service for their crews via starlink satellite connection. You wouldn't even need to pump propaganda, just western Russian language news links on the opening page. They could even call them on their phones or message them and tell them about the free service and that they should call their mom's! They would need to confiscate the phones, if they haven't already and I'm not sure they do in peace time, they could even provide ship board wi fi and cell service to the crew for moral purposes.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

doublejj said:


> It sounds like Elon Musk's Starlink satellites are having an impact on the war in Ukraine. It enables Ukrainian military to geotrack Russian soldiers cell phones and target them.....Just when I was ready to give up on the guy.


I think their cell towers help a bit with that! A general has to be dumb and ignorant to carry a cellphone into that kind of environment, where the enemy has control of the cell network. You would be shocked at what even a RC hobbyist could do with a home made drone in that environment, the Russians are almost defenseless and switchblade equivalents ain't hard to make with off the self components and even cheap foam planes ordered by the hundreds. The Russians seem pretty defenseless against that shit, I expected electronic jamming at least. Seriously, the technology has been well developed and is almost ubiquitous in some places. They don't need to make a thing, buy the parts online, fly them into Poland and assemble, if they organized the RC flying clubs in the country and drew people from there, it could get up and running pretty quickly. Hand launched killer drones on the cheap effective out to 5 or 10 miles.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think their cell towers help a bit with that! A general has to be dumb and ignorant to carry a cellphone into that kind of environment, where the enemy has control of the cell network. You would be shocked at what even a RC hobbyist could do with a home made drone in that environment, the Russians are almost defenseless and switchblade equivalents ain't hard to make with off the self components and even cheap foam planes ordered by the hundreds. The Russians seem pretty defenseless against that shit, I expected electronic jamming at least. Seriously, the technology has been well developed and is almost ubiquitous in some places. They don't need to make a thing, buy the parts online, fly them into Poland and assemble, if they organized the RC flying clubs in the country and drew people from there, it could get up and running pretty quickly. Hand launched killer drones on the cheap effective out to 5 or 10 miles.


*Elon Musk's 'very effective' Starlink keeping Ukrainians online during Russian invasion*
*Ukrainian Vice Prime Minister Mykhailo Fedorov says new shipments of Starlink terminals are arriving every other day*








Elon Musk's 'very effective' Starlink keeping Ukrainians online during Russian invasion


Tesla and SpaceX founder Elon Musk's Starlink technology has been very effective in keeping Ukrainians connected since the onset of the Russian invasion last month, according to Ukrainian Vice Prime Minister Mykhailo Fedorov.




www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2022)

They need to do this over Russian military encampments at night....send them a message


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Elon Musk's 'very effective' Starlink keeping Ukrainians online during Russian invasion*
> *Ukrainian Vice Prime Minister Mykhailo Fedorov says new shipments of Starlink terminals are arriving every other day*
> 
> 
> ...


They can be very useful for everything from government and military communications to providing wi fi hotspots for the public. With a mere 25ms latency, you can easily fly a drone remotely using it and upload lot's of sensor data and multiple high resolution cameras with the wide bandwidth. Elon will need to control this or Uncle Sam will, it is extraordinarily useful for military and clandestine operations, now more than ever. A starlink terminal can provide secure communications with agents deep inside Russia, if used wisely. The big thing though is it turns cheap drones, into drones as good as the ones the US military uses with unjammable satellite links and unlimited contact range that does not deteriorate at distance and down low. I have an FPV camera for a drone that allows me to fly at night and a full moon looks like daylight, cost less the $50.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

doublejj said:


> They need to do this over Russian military encampments at night....send them a message


Spell out you are all gonna die! in Russian!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Spell out you are all gonna die! in Russian!


Make a big sunflower...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

*Russia to Re-Open Stock Market After Nearly A Month, Will its Economy Rebound ?*





Meanwhile, on Friday, the Kremlin avoided a historic debt default…coughing up $170 million in foreign interest payments. But Russia’s interest rate remains at 20% - double the rate before the invasion - as the value of the ruble continues to plunge to record lows...of 104 rubles to 1 U.S. dollar.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

*Donald Trump has 'blood on his hands’ in what Russia is doing in Ukraine: Alexander Vindman*






Retired U.S. Army lieutenant Col. Alexander Vindman thinks Trump has ‘blood on his hands’ over what Russia is doing in Ukraine.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Russia to Re-Open Stock Market After Nearly A Month, Will its Economy Rebound ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m bearish.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2022)

Put one of these on every street corner in Kyiv.....


----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> So you actually cannot reach Alaska unless you go through Canada?


Land, sea and air.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You are so correct about that. Look at Melania Trump eyes and she's from Slovakia..much further south and west from Russia. A lot of Eastern Bloc countries are like that. My grandparents from Prague, Czechoslovakia had that head but more square..my aunt and uncle both got those traits but my dads face was not like that. More long, thinned out with a chin as opposed to the square block. Interesting because you can see that they were Asian traits and how migration happened.


She’s from Slovenia


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2022)

zeddd said:


> She’s from Slovenia


Shame. What I saw of Slovenia was idyllic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

*Belarusian armed forces preparing for invasion of Ukraine.*





Defense Ministry sees signs of Belarusian armed forces preparing for invasion of Ukraine.
There are signs that the Belarusian armed forces are preparing for a direct invasion of Ukraine.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 20, 2022)

East Europeans and Russians, aka Slavs, looking like Asians… where have I heard that before…


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

Lukashenko might be able to scrap up some units of the Belarus army to attack Ukraine, but most of the military object and see the obvious danger. Any troops he sends will need to be commanded by loyalists and that leaves the ones who disagree at home in charge of troops. Belarus is soaked on three sides with western news in Russian language and it reaches into most of the country. Almost all of the colonels have access to this media and know what is really going on in Ukraine and how it will probably go sideways for the Russians pretty soon. Belarus has a small army and it cannot tip the balance, even if they went all in, the army they send could come back to haunt them with revolution. Lukashenko cheated on the last election pretty badly and there were mass protests that they had to bring Russian troops in to quell. Presumably Lukashenko, didn't want to use his own troops against his own citizens, lest the infection spread.

Putin has been putting enormous pressure on him to join the invasion, but it could lead to revolution and the Ukrainians will arm and encourage it, if they attack. The western media exposure of Belarus makes a big difference in public opinion, they see the Russian TV and the western uncensored TV by broadcast and many do, especially the elites and officers in the military. Every soldier wants as much info as he can get on what he is getting himself into.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 20, 2022)

Sativied said:


> East Europeans and Russians, aka Slavs, looking like Asians… where have I heard that before…


Nazi Germany and now riu


----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

injinji said:


>


Keep the heat on till he cracks, or goes broke and that might happen soon enough.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 20, 2022)

injinji said:


>


Can anyone tell me why this muppet keeps getting posted here? Who the fuck listens to this guy, telling you how to think and how things are, breathlessly like you should already agree with him?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Can anyone tell me why this muppet keeps getting posted here? Who the fuck listens to this guy, telling you how to think and how things are, breathlessly like you should already agree with him?


He's smart, leftwing, experienced in military matters and his image from his man shed is partly contrived to lure in republican types and civilize them. I think some southern American station should carry his segments, good opinion to counter much of the shitty opinion coming from his area. He has more YouTube views than many TV shows. I figure he's a good guy, but you might have higher standards.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 20, 2022)

Mikhail Khordokovsky gave an interview to Beth Rigby, imo he understands the nature of Putin’s personality better than anyone who knew him (that I have heard speak publicly) it’s pathological and only respects force/power/violence and all the sequelae such as dominance and legacy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Mikhail Khordokovsky gave an interview to Beth Rigby, imo he understands the nature of Putin’s personality better than anyone who knew him, it’s pathological and only respects force/power/violence and all the sequelae such as dominance and legacy.


I saw that and other opinions from those close to him, I don't think he's mad, he is a sociopath, conditioned to it mostly, not a psychopath with brain parts missing or offline. He has dictator disease a bad case and he's working his way through the reality of his situation and examining his options, there are not many. He needs to be beaten in Ukraine and beaten bad, bad being ejected from Ukraine with lot's of prisoners and generals in the Hague. Then he might try to weasel out, but he might be broke before long. He wants to survive and is striving mightily to do it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Mikhail Khordokovsky gave an interview to Beth Rigby, imo he understands the nature of Putin’s personality better than anyone who knew him (that I have heard speak publicly) it’s pathological and only respects force/power/violence and all the sequelae such as dominance and legacy.


I hear Muammar Gaddafi's death on TV affected him deeply, or so it is said. Vlad is a survivor, or wants to be, hence the long tables, Vlad lives in fear.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Put one of these on every street corner in Kyiv.....
> View attachment 5105010


What do ya think about a flying claymore mine with a proximity fuze made from off the shelf parts. A nice shaped foam nose over the front with the mine containing the fuze. Fly it with a 6' wingspan foam drone at 100 MPH diving into the target or glide into the target silently from above at night. Uses off the self RC parts for larger planes and might even use a modified commercially airframe. They can even put the transmitters/receivers on tethered balloons and relay to the ground some distance away using the standard 2.4Ghz frequency the radio comes with, also signal amplifiers can be used and other goodies that aren't allowed by law, but are used none the less. You could actually mount the mine in different ways and places depending on attack mode. This is all done with off the shelf parts using tried and true methods by people with experience doing this stuff, some of whom are engineers. The military supplies the claymore, I think they have a few to spare. They don't need to come to this mine, it comes to them!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

Turkey says Russia and Ukraine are ‘close to agreement’ in talks


Turkish foreign minister says while negotiations were ‘not easy’, there is some ‘momentum’ towards an agreement.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 20, 2022)

According to MSNBC Putin is now forcibly deporting Ukrainians to Russia and putting them in Camps.

Jesus!

If we could only neutralize Putin's Nukes.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Turkey says Russia and Ukraine are ‘close to agreement’ in talks
> 
> 
> Turkish foreign minister says while negotiations were ‘not easy’, there is some ‘momentum’ towards an agreement.
> ...


I doubt it.
They are forcing Ukrainians into Camps in Russia. I seriously doubt the talks are anything but a distraction.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> According to MSNBC Putin is now forcibly deporting Ukrainians to Russia and putting them in Camps.
> 
> Jesus!
> 
> If we could only neutralize Putin's Nukes.


Bargaining chips for future Russian prisoners, hostages, I don't think it will spring generals sent to The Hague for war crimes once they get there. You are dealing with a brute, Stalin's heir, or at least a wannabe! We will see, this will lead to more sanctions and shit delivered to Ukraine by Uncle Sam. I don't think we are hearing the full story on American support for Ukraine, it is secret by plan. Vindman on TV demanding more, could be part of it too, to throw Vlad off, by screaming for more when he kinda knows what's been coming via the black budget. The more time the Ukrainians have the bigger and more well equipped their army becomes, equipped with Stingers and anti tank weapons primarily, but other things too, plus intelligence that I'm sure the Ukrainians are finding useful. Drones seem a better option for close tactical air support than planes and uncle Sam is providing a bunch, besides the suicide killer drones in the news.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I doubt it.
> They are forcing Ukrainians into Camps in Russia. I seriously doubt the talks are anything but a distraction.


I didn't take it too seriously either, it's too early for Vlad to try and weasel out through diplomacy, but it might happen with the Turks, if he's smart enough to pull the pin, go home and lick his many wounds.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 20, 2022)

They put this together in a few days; impressive.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

Looks like RC hobbyist already thought it up and are in the unit with domestically designed drones since 2014. They must be delighted with their success and looking to expand their operation with extra resources.









An elite Ukrainian drone unit exploits the cover of night to destroy Russian tanks and trucks while their soldiers sleep, report says


The Aerorozvidka drone unit has destroyed dozens of "priority targets" including Russian tanks, command trucks, and other vehicles, The Times reports.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Bargaining chips for future Russian prisoners, hostages, I don't think it will spring generals sent to The Hague for war crimes once they get there. You are dealing with a brute, Stalin's heir, or at least a wannabe! We will see, this will lead to more sanctions and shit delivered to Ukraine by Uncle Sam. I don't think we are hearing the full story on American support for Ukraine, it is secret by plan. Vindman on TV demanding more, could be part of it too, to throw Vlad off, by screaming for more when he kinda knows what's been coming via the black budget. The more time the Ukrainians have the bigger and more well equipped their army becomes, equipped with Stingers and anti tank weapons primarily, but other things too, plus intelligence that I'm sure the Ukrainians are finding useful. Drones seem a better option for close tactical air support than planes and uncle Sam is providing a bunch, besides the suicide killer drones in the news.


I sure noticed the plethora of competing stories on those MIGs

The only thing that seems to be working right away is the sanctions.
There are many banks that can be removed from SWIFT I am hearing so will they? 

I agree with ya, it's not clear what is happening as to a plan.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I sure noticed the plethora of competing stories on those MIGs
> 
> The only thing that seems to be working right away is the sanctions.
> There are many banks that can be removed from SWIFT I am hearing so will they?
> ...


See the above article, drones are useful in this war and can be mass produced by Ukrainians in Poland, like America made planes in WW2. They are cheap and quick to build, any warehouse or old factory will do and they can be made from common materials too a few million bucks could do a lot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

BTW take the filter off any digital camera and it can be an infrared camera and there are YouTube videos on how to do it with an old camera.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

Ole Zelenskiy sure knows how to push buttons! Especially since the Russians "deported" all those Ukrainian citizens to the gulag in Russia, a big war crime BTW.









Zelenskiy tells Knesset Russia envisages a ‘final solution’ for Ukraine


President says Vladimir Putin intends to ‘destroy our people’ and that Israel will have to live with its choice not to take sides




www.theguardian.com





*Zelenskiy tells Knesset Russia envisages a ‘final solution’ for Ukraine*
President says Vladimir Putin intends to ‘destroy our people’ and that Israel will have to live with its choice not to take sides


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 20, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Can anyone tell me why this muppet keeps getting posted here? Who the fuck listens to this guy, telling you how to think and how things are, breathlessly like you should already agree with him?


I listen to his videos, they are usually pretty solid well researched look at whatever is trending at the time he posts them. Sometimes he has some really interesting perspective that I wouldn't have thought of, and is not pompous about it nor is he pushing bullshit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

Maybe Vlad got a brain...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








US and NATO officials struggle to decipher status of negotiations between Russia and Ukraine


US and NATO officials believe Russian President Vladimir Putin has not backed off his original demands in talks with Ukraine, and there is a heavy dose of skepticism in Western capitals about how credible Moscow's engagement truly is -- even as the status of those negotiations remains difficult...




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

Video: Retired Gen. Petraeus explains how Ukrainians are taking out Russian generals | CNN


Retired US Army Gen. David Petraeus tells CNN's Jake Tapper how the Ukrainian people have aided their army in killing multiple Russian generals. CNN has not been able to confirm the killings.




www.cnn.com


----------



## efi2 (Mar 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then what are you a tool for?


Me,myself and I


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

efi2 said:


> Me,myself and I


Only a fool lives and cares for themselves alone, though it is common.


----------



## printer (Mar 20, 2022)

*Russia calls for Mariupol surrender, citing 'terrible humanitarian catastrophe'*
Russia on Sunday called for Ukrainians to lay down their arms and end what it called a "terrible humanitarian catastrophe" in the besieged city of Mariupol.

"A terrible humanitarian catastrophe has developed," Col.-Gen. Mikhail Mizintsev, who leads the Russian National Center for Defense Management, said, calling for Ukrainians to "lay down your arms," according to Reuters. 

"All who lay down their arms are guaranteed safe passage out of Mariupol," he added, noting that humanitarian corridors to allow for safe evacuations would begin at 10 a.m. Moscow time on Monday.

Ukrainian Deputy Prime Minister Iryna Vereshchuk said that about 4,000 people were allowed to leave the city on Sunday and that nearly 50 buses would be sent to Mariupol for evacuations on Monday, per Reuters.

Since Russia's invasion began on Feb. 24, Mariupol has endured some of the heaviest attacks, leaving many of its 400,000 residents trapped without food, water or power.

On Saturday, Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky said Russia's siege of Mariupol is a "terror that will be remembered for centuries."

His remarks came after officials from the Mariupol city government said thousands of residents were being forcibly transported to Russia.

Zelensky has called the Kremlin's attack on Mariupol "war crimes."

Last week, Moscow shelled a theater in the city where hundreds of women, families with young children and the elderly were sheltering. And an art school was reportedly struck over the weekend. 








Russia calls for Mariupol surrender, citing ‘terrible humanitarian catastrophe’


Russia on Sunday called for Ukrainians to lay down their arms and end what it called a “terrible humanitarian catastrophe” in the besieged city of Mariupol.”A terri…




thehill.com


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 20, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia calls for Mariupol surrender, citing 'terrible humanitarian catastrophe'*
> Russia on Sunday called for Ukrainians to lay down their arms and end what it called a "terrible humanitarian catastrophe" in the besieged city of Mariupol.
> 
> "A terrible humanitarian catastrophe has developed," Col.-Gen. Mikhail Mizintsev, who leads the Russian National Center for Defense Management, said, calling for Ukrainians to "lay down your arms," according to Reuters.
> ...


This just in, a rapist tells his rape victim to stop struggling and make it easier for them to be raped, or the rapist will hurt them worse.


----------



## printer (Mar 20, 2022)

*U.S.-Saudi tensions complicate push for more oil*








US-Saudi tensions complicate push for more oil


Strained relations between Saudi Arabia and the United States are complicating efforts by the Biden administration to convince Riyadh to step up its oil production — which could provide some relief…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Mar 20, 2022)

*Northwest Angle*

Angle Inlet, Minnesota
*America's silhouette includes 100 square miles of wilderness jutting into Canada thanks to an old mapmaking error. *








Northwest Angle


America's silhouette includes 100 square miles of wilderness jutting into Canada thanks to an old mapmaking error.




www.atlasobscura.com


----------



## efi2 (Mar 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Only a fool lives and cares for themselves alone, though it is common.


Maybe so .
I am sure those elites and elites wannabes will take very good care of you.
How that virus,$10.00 for a gallon of gas, oh that right .the poor do not have the right to travel.
60k-100k for ev?
Followers become guinea pigs than replace with the new imported followers, never ending.
You win.

I never said a care for only me .
just not a tool(fool)for another .let alone for the elites and elites wannabes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I sure noticed the plethora of competing stories on those MIGs
> 
> The only thing that seems to be working right away is the sanctions.
> There are many banks that can be removed from SWIFT I am hearing so will they?
> ...


The Migs got a lot of attention, but the drones got the attention of the pros too and there are systems that need to be tested in combat. The migs get the Russians attention too and might be suppose to, deception is a big part of war and especially cold war. IMHO it will be infantry using modern weapons to negate much of Russia's combat power with tanks and helicopters that will win this war. The number of trained and equipped combat soldiers the Ukrainians can field and equip in the time allowed will decide this along with the territorials. The Ukrainians can field hundreds of thousands of fit combat troops and they and NATO can equip them. They don't need tanks to duel it out on the battle field with Russian tanks, they will most likely strike before the ground dries out this spring, allowing the Russians to get off the roads.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

efi2 said:


> Maybe so .
> I am sure those elites and elites wannabes will take very good of you.
> How that virus,$10.00 for a gallon of gas, oh that right .the poor do not have the right to travel.
> 60k-100k for ev?
> ...


Whatever...


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 20, 2022)

Has anyone posted this interactive explainer from the Financial Times yet? Worth checking out. No Paywall.

https://ig.ft.com/russias-war-in-ukraine-mapped/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

printer said:


> *U.S.-Saudi tensions complicate push for more oil*
> Strained relations between Saudi Arabia and the United States are complicating efforts by the Biden administration to convince Riyadh to step up its oil production — which could provide some relief to consumers amid high prices exacerbated by the Russian war in Ukraine.
> 
> The U.S. government has been increasingly critical of the Saudis since the 2018 killing of Washington Post journalist Jamal Khashoggi, who was lured to and killed in the Saudi Consulate in Istanbul.
> ...


They don't like the happy talk with Iran and Venezuela, open those two up and it can change things a lot.


----------



## printer (Mar 20, 2022)

Russian lies.

Tribunal awaits Ukrainian nationalists from Mariupol, DPR Ombudsman says
*DPR Ombudsman Morozova said that Ukrainian nationalists from Mariupol are waiting for a tribunal*
*DONETSK, March 21 - RIA Novosti. *After a complete cleansing of Mariupol, the team of the DPR ombudsman, together with the law enforcement agencies of the republic, will enter the city and collect evidence of all the crimes of the Ukrainian national battalions for the tribunal, Daria Morozova, the Commissioner for Human Rights in the Donetsk People's Republic, told RIA Novosti.

"We will continue the same work that is now being carried out in all the liberated territories, for example, in the city of Volnovakha. And all those who have broken the law, all those who have violated the Geneva Convention and international law, and, in principle, their own, Ukrainian legislation, are threatened with trial This will be considered in the future in the tribunal, we will not back down," Morozova said.

According to her, the released and evacuated people are already coming to the territory of the DPR and are expressing extreme indignation at the actions of the Ukrainian armed formations holding Mariupol .

“They are so outraged that the Ukrainian servicemen could hide behind them all the time. How can a mother with a child, who is hungry, is in blockade through their fault, take away food for several weeks? What should be in the head of this person who took in the hands of weapons, this is what should happen to the psyche when you have a crying child, hungry, dirty, sick, and you take away his last water and some grubs, which they don’t have so much," said the Ombudsman . 








Украинских националистов из Мариуполя ждет трибунал, заявила омбудсмен ДНР


После полной зачистки Мариуполя команда омбудсмена ДНР совместно с правоохранительными органами республики войдет в город и соберет для трибунала доказательства РИА Новости, 21.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





Putin called the Ukrainians not a people of their own but really Russians. Now they are calling Ukrainians Nazis.









Минобороны запустило проект о зверствах украинских националистов в годы ВОВ


Министерство обороны России на своем сайте запустило новый историко-познавательный проект "Архивы помнят все... Преступления украинских националистов забвению... РИА Новости, 21.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## efi2 (Mar 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Whatever...


Yep 
True to your character


----------



## printer (Mar 20, 2022)

efi2 said:


> Yep
> True to your character


How about true to my character? I get the same feeling.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2022)

Putin's war propaganda becomes 'patriotic' lessons in Russian schools


RIGA, Latvia - In a dingy Russian classroom with worn-out rugs, elementary school...




www.sfgate.com




RIGA, Latvia - In a dingy Russian classroom with worn-out rugs, elementary school students lined up to form the shape of the letter Z: the symbol used on much of Russia's military equipment in Ukraine and an emblem of support at home, showing up on everywhere from bus stops to car stickers to corporate logos.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

Russia’s invasion of Ukraine in maps — latest updates


A visual guide to the war




www.ft.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

efi2 said:


> Yep
> True to your character


At least I have one


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2022)

printer said:


> *Northwest Angle*
> 
> Angle Inlet, Minnesota
> *America's silhouette includes 100 square miles of wilderness jutting into Canada thanks to an old mapmaking error. *
> ...


Bet they drink a lot of Moosehead


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

The power of the new Ukraine


How the country has transformed from a Russian client state to a would-be EU nation where liberals and nationalists have found common cause




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Bet they drink a lot of Moosehead


There are only moose there, American moose, but moose, that and enough black flies to bleed you white in an hour.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are only moose there, American moose, but moose, that and enough black flies to bleed you white in an hour.


Frivolity aside, what would be the beer there?


----------



## printer (Mar 20, 2022)

*Kremlin Warns Against Panic Buying as Food Prices Rise Fast*





The Kremlin has told Russians not to panic buy staple goods such as sugar and buckwheat as prices rise at a record rate and shortages have been reported across the country.

“Russians have absolutely no need to run to the shops and buy-up buckwheat, sugar and toilet paper,” Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov told reporters Friday, when asked about reports of panic buying.

“The fuss around supplies in food stores is extremely emotional,” he said. 

Prices have risen at their fastest rate in more than two decades as Russia starts to feel the economic consequences from its invasion of Ukraine, data published by the Rosstat statistics agency shows.

The dramatic fall in the ruble, combined with Western financial sanctions and airspace bans, has disrupted the supply of imported goods and foods into the country.

Despite being a net exporter of sugar, prices have risen by more than 15% over the last two weeks according to government statistics. Shortages have been reported in many cities.

“Sugar deliveries are going on without interruption and factories are working round-the-clock,” Agriculture Minister Dmitry Patrushev told the state-run Rossiya-24 TV channel later Friday. 

“As for the coming season, we are significantly increasing the land dedicated to growing sugar. That will allow us to provide enough sugar not only for Russia, but also our partners in the Eurasian Economic Union,” added Patrushev, who is the son of the powerful Security Council secretary and former FSB director Nikolai Patrushev.

Peskov also said the government had “not formed a position” on whether it would seek to create a government sugar monopoly to control supply and prices. 

The Kremlin has already banned some sugar and other agricultural exports and has previously rolled out price controls for staple goods at times of high inflation. 








Kremlin Warns Against Panic Buying as Food Prices Rise Fast - The Moscow Times


The Kremlin has told Russians not to panic buy staple goods such as sugar and buckwheat as prices rise at a record rate and shortages have been reported across the country.“Russians have absolutely no need to run to the shops and buy-up buckwheat, sugar and toilet paper,” Kremlin spokesman...




www.themoscowtimes.com





*Moscow's Department Stores Empty After Western Luxury Brands Halt Sales in Russia*
Hundreds of Western brands have pulled out of Russia over its invasion of its pro-Western neighbor, symbolizing Russia's growing economic isolation and its pariah status in the global community.

As a result, the glittering department stores of Russia's capital Moscow — where one could once find nearly every major fashion house's clothes — now stand empty.

























__





War


Has anyone posted this interactive explainer from the Financial Times yet? Worth checking out. No Paywall. https://ig.ft.com/russias-war-in-ukraine-mapped/



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Frivolity aside, what would be the beer there?


American I imagine


----------



## printer (Mar 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Frivolity aside, what would be the beer there?


Maybe this? Otherwise most any popular Canadian brand.





__





Northwoods and NW Ontario Become BFFs – Beer Friends Forever – Lake of the Woods Brewing Company







www.lowbrewco.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

__





Russia orders cadets into Ukraine, sends more mercenaries after Zelenskyy: LIVE UPDATES


Russia continued its barrage of Ukraine in the fourth week of the war, pressing deeper into the devastated city of Mariupol this weekend where local officials claimed Russian troops had forcibly relocated thousands of residents, some to Russia.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> None of it makes sense in light of the fact that Putin chose to invade Ukraine. It's probably fake news but a story about Ukraine using civilians as shields against bombarding buildings wouldn't have come about if not for Putin's invasion. @56nitty can talk about Mexico, bad murrica, human shields all he wants but the fact remains Putin invaded Ukraine despite international laws against it and the treaty they signed with Ukraine in 1994.
> 
> One does not follow the other.
> 
> The point of sanctions and supporting Ukrainian resistance is not to make people suffer, though people will. The point is to cripple Russia's economy to the point where they lose the capacity to invade another country again.


Okay how many countries has USA invaded? What about those leaked cables when US was killing & bombing children. All I’m saying is America can’t talk about anyone else because they have done much worse. Like drop nuclear bombs on civilians! Either way all I care about is the US first, and these politicians & corporate ppl do not have our best interest at heart. Look at our debt!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

*Ukraine war: What happened on day 25?*






Kherson residents tell Russian forces to 'go home' as they confront military vehicles and Russian-backed separatists claim to have used thermobaric missiles near Mariupol. Plus, Sky News correspondent John Sparks is shown the bodies of Russian soldiers laid out in a 'Z' shape.

Here's what happened on day 25 of Russia's war in Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

56nitty said:


> An I will be talking to the administrator


They know what you are.


----------



## printer (Mar 20, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Says the coward typing behind a keyboard or cell phone! If you were anywhere near me I would punish you! You don’t even know me! Where are you from? What’s your real name? If you’re in any city where I have ppl, I’ll have someone pay your punk ass a visit. Only men that talk about sucking dick is homosexual’s! You can find a better way to insult that’s unacceptable behavior. Idc what you or anyone says if you tell someone you’re going to do something where I’m from you keep your word!


Really kind of funny when you think of it. At least the few of us who know anything about the poster in question, which you obviously do not.



56nitty said:


> An I will be talking to the administrator


Ooooo.... ...ooooo.... shivering.


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Don't be ridiculous, you live in a liberal democracy, warts and all, Putin is a murdering bastard and always has been who played Trump for a fool and obviously owned him. By the time ole Joe gave his first SOTU he had Vlad by the nuts, though Vlad fucking up mightily helped a lot. The fight for liberal democracy has been moved from your doorstep and is now on Vlad's and it doesn't look good for the cocksucker at all, now he's fighting to survive.
> 
> These are free countries who wanted to join NATO, Vlad can go fuck himself, he's more afraid of the EU and a Ukraine that was becoming a liberal democracy. The people of Ukraine are citizens fighting a war of national liberation with guns and guts, most republicans are all in. BTW Ukraine has a large private gun culture too and they seem to be pretty good at fighting for liberty. If you lose your guns in America it will be because a law was passed and got by the SCOTUS, who enforce the constitution. That's how a liberal democracy works by the rule of law under the constitution. As far as I know the SCOTUS would be ok with banning semi automatic weapons including pistols. The government regulates weapon calibers and can regulate automatic weapons and as far as those federalist conservative judges look at it if the founders used black powder, so can you. The intentions of the founders being important to them.


How does he have him by the nuts if thousands supported Putin at his Rally? Those sanctions aren’t stopping him from invading! Nothing he’s doing is stopping anything! Everyone is acting like I’m in support of Ukraine ppl dying which I am not! All I’m saying is the US has it’s own shit to worry about! If US wants to help send planes or go to war with Russia or stfu & stay neutral. How many ppl sitting here bashing me for my opinions has actually sent a monetary donation to the Ukraine? Instead of keyboard support?


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 20, 2022)

printer said:


> Really kind of funny when you think of it. At least the few of us who know anything about the poster in question, which you obviously do not.


Have you donated money? Better yet why don’t you go and fight for Ukraine! You are aware they are accepting help from citizens of any country that wants to fight!


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 20, 2022)

Instruction for foreigners on how to join International Legion to fight for Ukraine







visitukraine.today





Don’t take your negativity out on me, the Ukrainian people can really use your help. I copied a link for all the tough guy’s in this forum to go fight along side the Ukrainian people. You can tell the Russian army what you think about Putin face to face! Like real men!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

56nitty said:


> How does he have him by the nuts if thousands supported Putin at his Rally? Those sanctions aren’t stopping him from invading! Nothing he’s doing is stopping anything! Everyone is acting like I’m in support of Ukraine ppl dying which I am not! All I’m saying is the US has it’s own shit to worry about! If US wants to help send planes or go to war with Russia or stfu & stay neutral. How many ppl sitting here bashing me for my opinions has actually sent a monetary donation to the Ukraine? Instead of keyboard support?


They are getting plenty of help where it counts and when they whip Putin's ass, he will pay for the damages and Ukrainian post war prosperity with seized money, while Zelenskiy does a victory tour of Europe collecting medals and a Nobel peace prize. It will burn Vlad's asshole, if he's still alive after his blunders. His Trumpian dog and pony show rally means shit, because soon the people will be living like shit and know it. Nothing gets rid of Russian leaders like humiliation and the loss of a war, it's a repeating theme in Russian history.


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are getting plenty of help where it counts and when they whip Putin's ass, he will pay for the damages and Ukrainian post war prosperity with seized money, while Zelenskiy does a victory tour of Europe collecting medals and a Nobel peace prize. It will burn Vlad's asshole, if he's still alive after his blunders. His Trumpian dog and pony show rally means shit, because soon the people will be living like shit and know it. Nothing gets rid of Russian leaders like humiliation and the loss of a war, it's a repeating theme in Russian history.


Sad to say but he’ll use Nukes before that happens, and nobody would win!!!


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 20, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Sad to say but he’ll use Nukes before that happens, and nobody would win!!!





DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are getting plenty of help where it counts and when they whip Putin's ass, he will pay for the damages and Ukrainian post war prosperity with seized money, while Zelenskiy does a victory tour of Europe collecting medals and a Nobel peace prize. It will burn Vlad's asshole, if he's still alive after his blunders. His Trumpian dog and pony show rally means shit, because soon the people will be living like shit and know it. Nothing gets rid of Russian leaders like humiliation and the loss of a war, it's a repeating theme in Russian history.


Want to know who will be living like shit? Us Americans for every dollar that’s printed equals more inflation! A dollar doesn’t buy what it used to! We are being destroyed mark my words & these so called elected officials along with these Corporations are to blame!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Instruction for foreigners on how to join International Legion to fight for Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have too many now, over 300 thousand Ukrainian men returned to fight, they alone outnumber the Russians, they also have 5 million young fit men and an army that is already over a quarter million and growing rapidly, territorials number in the millions and all have been armed to the teeth or soon will be. They are only arming citizens and training them in the Russian line of advance and partisans behind their lines, they will need to collect weapons and put them in armories when this is done.

The Russian strategic situation sucks and they are in a bad tactical position too, it will be weeks before they can get off the roads because of mud. Meanwhile the Ukrainians are training men as fast as they can and turning away volunteers, soon they will out number the Russian combat troops by a large margin.


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are getting plenty of help where it counts and when they whip Putin's ass, he will pay for the damages and Ukrainian post war prosperity with seized money, while Zelenskiy does a victory tour of Europe collecting medals and a Nobel peace prize. It will burn Vlad's asshole, if he's still alive after his blunders. His Trumpian dog and pony show rally means shit, because soon the people will be living like shit and know it. Nothing gets rid of Russian leaders like humiliation and the loss of a war, it's a repeating theme in Russian history.


How could Ukraine possibly beat Russia even with the minor help they’ve been receiving? I suggest if we are really committed to Ukraine sovereignty then everyone backing Ukraine should go to war & while everyone is at it declare war on China over Taiwan! A world war will eventually happen. Might as well get it over with so society can rebuild through the ruble!!!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Bet they drink a lot of Moosehead


Brewed in my hometown of Saint John, N.B.


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They have too many now, over 300 thousand Ukrainian men returned to fight, they alone outnumber the Russians, they also have 5 million young fit men and an army that is already over a quarter million and growing rapidly, territorials number in the millions and all have been armed to the teeth or soon will be. They are only arming citizens and training them in the Russian line of advance and partisans behind their lines, they will need to collect weapons and put them in armories when this is done.
> 
> The Russian strategic situation sucks and they are in a bad tactical position too, it will be weeks before they can get off the roads because of mud. Meanwhile the Ukrainians are training men as fast as they can and turning away volunteers, soon they will out number the Russian combat troops by a large margin.


The media really has everyone programmed & sold! You honestly will sit here & say that Ukraine can & will beat a Nuclear powered country? Putin is willing to use Nuclear weapons if need be I’m sure! He doesn’t have to although the spirit of the Ukrainians is very strong and admirable it’s not enough imo to defeat Russia. I’m not kissing Russias ass or anything but I’m thinking logically. I just don’t see it! Ultimately as I stated before they have a right to defend their land! All I said was I can see Putins concerns, at the same time to each it’s own. Meaning countries should tend to it’s own business. An so many wars could have & would be avoided! Side note know one wants to talk about how America has done the same shit Putin has done, and actually worse than what Putin is doing. We dropped two Nuclear bombs on a island! On citizens of that Island… We have killed children & bombed hospitals in Afghan, Iraq, Libya. Soldiers stole, and raped their women, but nobody talks about the atrocities the US has committed, and Europe all one has to mention is slavery!!! I’m not going to even go there though!!! The truth hurts!!! Keep living life everyone will see how we have been sold out. Once a war on American soil starts and all those fema coffins have everyone in them erasing that National debt because majority of that deficit is owed to the public! Keep living…


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 20, 2022)

We can even go as far as to say Hitler was funded by Americans, and Europeans, hell even the Queen did the Nazi salute. As much pull, and clout along with spies America & Europe had they knew what the hell he was doing and/or planned on doing to Jews. I call bullshit!!! On the things many of you are saying the truth strikes nerves which is where the disrespect comes. That’s how you know you’re speaking facts or legitimate opinions because ppl get to acting like ppl you see acting ghetto in countless videos on YouTube killing or fighting over Popeyes chicken sandwiches!!! Or getting shot by cops & then blaming the cop for being shot as a result of them not following orders! When the fight should be in the court room!!!


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 20, 2022)

The Ukrainian army is still accepting volunteers on the contrary of what you may have been told! This was updated yesterday so unless they start turning ppl away today they are still accepting volunteers to fight along side them! Even though it say’s they’ve been inundated with volunteers they’re still want ppl with experience!!! 










Ukrainian women are volunteering to fight — and history shows they always have


Ukraine's military has been inundated with volunteers. That includes women, who are not required as men are to stay and fight the Russian invasion.




www.npr.org


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 20, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Says the coward typing behind a keyboard or cell phone! If you were anywhere near me I would punish you! You’re to stupid to even recognize that the American ppl are the only ones suffering from these useless sanctions! You don’t even know me! Where are you from? What’s your real name? If you’re in any city where I have ppl, I’ll have someone pay your punk ass a visit. Only men that talk about sucking dick is homosexual’s! You can find a better way to insult that’s unacceptable behavior. Idc what you or anyone says if you tell someone you’re going to do something where I’m from you keep your word!


https://www.cbsnews.com/news/when-is-an-online-threat-illegal-and-when-is-it-free-speech/


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 20, 2022)

56nitty said:


> See that’s the thing I’m not a fucking coward! I don’t care about doing shit illegal or whooping someone’s ass! Especially talking homosexual shit to me! Real Men don’t talk about other men sucking dick period!!!


You don't suck dick bro. You just suck ass. Bitch


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2022)

56nitty said:


> How could Ukraine possibly beat Russia even with the minor help they’ve been receiving? I suggest if we are really committed to Ukraine sovereignty then everyone backing Ukraine should go to war & while everyone is at it declare war on China over Taiwan! A world war will eventually happen. Might as well get it over with so society can rebuild through the ruble!!!


The ruble has no value and that's why Putin can't win.


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 20, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Doo doo Dorian where’d you go? Don’t stop insulting now! I’m just getting started… went to go change that bloody ass Tampon out of your pussy?


Naw thanks. I'm not into insulting folks so much. But you be you man. Chowbella.


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The ruble has no value and that's why Putin can't win.


Okay he has oil, and other resources to trade with Europe depends on him for gas. China will prop him up no? See I will admit this is where the West outclasses Putin! That’s exactly how the Soviet Union fell right? The world would be much safer with one country without nukes! My question is this wouldn’t it be to much pressure on Russia resulting in Nukes flying? Like if the ship is drowning, might as well drown as many along with them? (Nuclear war)?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Okay how many countries has USA invaded? What about those leaked cables when US was killing & bombing children. All I’m saying is America can’t talk about anyone else because they have done much worse. Like drop nuclear bombs on civilians! Either way all I care about is the US first, and these politicians & corporate ppl do not have our best interest at heart. Look at our debt!


I understand why you want to talk about the past, because the present has Putin illegally invading Ukraine and targeting civilians in acts that might qualify as war crimes. 

Ukraine is fighting for independence from Russia and it is in the US's interest that Putin be stopped. Putin isn't conducting his war to occupy dirt. His objectives are fourfold. Undermine democracies. Weaken NATO. Increase the ring fence of nations under Russian control. Extend his power and influence inside Russia and in the world at large.

His botched invasion now means he can't achieve any of those objectives. So, he's just murdering and taking hostages in hopes of gaining some concessions that allow him to declare victory. I don't know where this ends but "'murrica bad" has nothing to do with what's going on today.

Regarding the debt, Republicans are the worst deficit spenders in the history of the world.


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 20, 2022)

For anyone wondering… I was shown an taught that the US had Russia basically surrounded with NATO for over 20 years! That’s w


Fogdog said:


> I understand why you want to talk about the past, because the present has Putin illegally invading Ukraine and targeting civilians in acts that might qualify as war crimes.
> 
> Ukraine is fighting for independence from Russia and it is in the US's interest that Putin be stopped. Putin isn't conducting his war to occupy dirt. His objectives are fourfold. Undermine democracies. Weaken NATO. Increase the ring fence of nations under Russian control. Extend his power and influence inside Russia and in the world at large.
> 
> ...


I can agree with that, I’m just the type of person that keeps it real. You can’t talk about another doing the things that you did & continue to do. Right is right & wrong is wrong in my eyes. Ultimately we are all fighting for corporations, and lobbyists. Which seems sort of stupid they are playing with common ppl lives. The ppl of all these Nations need to take control back from these dirty politicians and wealthy ppl who mean us no good! That’s where I’m at with it!


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 20, 2022)

Common people just want a drama free comfortable life. Imo anyone, any nation or politician, or elite member needs to be dealt with that tries to disrupt the livelihood of those that just want peace!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Okay he has oil, and other resources to trade with Europe depends on him for gas. China will prop him up no? See I will admit this is where the West outclasses Putin! That’s exactly how the Soviet Union fell right? The world would be much safer with one country without nukes! My question is this wouldn’t it be to much pressure on Russia resulting in Nukes flying? Like if the ship is drowning, might as well drown as many along with them? (Nuclear war)?


You show no understanding of what those sanctions are intended to do. 

He has oil and the world needs it, so that bit of trade was carved out from sanctions and it's good thing too. For now. Europe is working out how to reduce its consumption of oil and gas from Russia. For now, the flow goes unabated. Cutting Nordstream 2 means there will be no increase in supply. Japan, India and China all buy oil from Russia. Total Russian revenue in 2021 from oil and gas was about $720 million per day. Costs have gone up, not double but assuming it does double, that means $1.5 Billion per day. The war is costing Russia 20 billion per day. 

So, each month this war runs Russia takes in $45 B in oil revenue and spends $600 Billion to on the war. This is not sustainable. The sanctions are making it impossible for Putin to pay for replenishing the war material he uses. He can't keep this up. Even if he reduces the Ukrainian army so that it cannot conduct an open war, Putin would have to occupy Ukraine. How much does that cost? Are his people willing to send their kids into that kind of horror? 

Regarding Nukes. That's up to Putin. The US is not going to send troops into Ukraine because they don't want to increase the chance of Putin making the mistake of launching them. It is a reason why they are seeking diplomatic solutions. But you must know that the US and NATO are not going to surrender to Putin just because he might launch. This is old brinksmanship. Nobody can win that kind of war. But the decision would be Putin's. We'll slag Russia if he does and MAD will be complete.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Common people just want a drama free comfortable life. Imo anyone, any nation or politician, or elite member needs to be dealt with that tries to disrupt the livelihood of those that just want peace!


Tell that to Ukrainians. Tell that to Putin. What you want is irrelevant. Putin chose to invade Ukraine. He has a long history of doing that. The NATO alliance are helping Ukraine defend itself.


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Tell that to Ukrainians. Tell that to Putin. What you want is irrelevant. Putin chose to invade Ukraine. He has a long history of doing that. The NATO alliance are helping Ukraine defend itself.


Why didn’t they fight for Crimea? Once Russia took Crimea that was the time to request for planes, etc…


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 20, 2022)

What do you think is the end game for NATO, Russia, China is? World dominance? For the people or for the elite? What class of ppl will benefit? Who do you believe when everyone lies? I’m sorry but I don’t believe anything these Governments say & I’m talking about all of them!!! They’re all no good all they do is rob it’s own citizens.


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 20, 2022)

The financial market seems like a big Ponzi scheme if you ask me. The Dollar is a Ponzi scheme backed by nothing, and the world’s economy is to invested to allow it to fail!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Why didn’t they fight for Crimea? Once Russia took Crimea that was the time to request for planes, etc…


So, Ukraine should surrender because Crimea? 

Shit, man, that's really stupid.


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 20, 2022)

Great talking to you @ Fogdog and walking away with a little more understanding from someone else’s perspective!


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> So, Ukraine should surrender because Crimea?
> 
> Shit, man, that's really stupid.


No I’m saying fight! Why after Russia took or stole whichever you want to call what they did. Why didn’t Ukraine secretly ask for warplanes, and everything they would need to put Russia in it’s place? It seems it would have been easier to get that equipment after they lost Crimea before Russia came back. That would have made me do my best to acquire the hardware needed to fight at a future date with Russia! If they invaded once they’d do it again!!!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2022)

56nitty said:


> What do you think is the end game for NATO, Russia, China is? World dominance? For the people or for the elite? What class of ppl will benefit? Who do you believe when everyone lies? I’m sorry but I don’t believe anything these Governments say & I’m talking about all of them!!! They’re all no good all they do is rob it’s own citizens.


NATO is a defense alliance. There is no end game in defence except more defence. What is Russia's and China's end game? Come now, I already spelled out Putin's objectives. He can't accomplish them. The game is over, Putin lost. What remains is what he will do when he can no longer deny that. That's his decision. I am not able to predict what a psychopath dictator will do.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I listen to his videos, they are usually pretty solid well researched look at whatever is trending at the time he posts them. Sometimes he has some really interesting perspective that I wouldn't have thought of, and is not pompous about it nor is he pushing bullshit.


Some guy in a basement telling us what he thinks, ok I see the appeal now


----------



## printer (Mar 20, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Have you donated money? Better yet why don’t you go and fight for Ukraine! You are aware they are accepting help from citizens of any country that wants to fight!


Too old for them to babysit me.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2022)

56nitty said:


> No I’m saying fight! Why after Russia took or stole whichever you want to call what they did. Why didn’t Ukraine secretly ask for warplanes, and everything they would need to put Russia in it’s place? It seems it would have been easier to get that equipment after they lost Crimea before Russia came back. That would have made me do my best to acquire the hardware needed to fight at a future date with Russia! If they invaded once they’d do it again!!!


Do you think Trump would have supported that? He was Putin's money launderer and wannabe lackey. Before Crimea, there was the Russian invasion of Georgia too. Hindsight is 20:20. Coulda woulda shoulda. Go ahead and spin your story. I'm not going there. 

What we do know from what happened after Geogia and Crimea were invaded is appeasement leads to more demands and an escalation of threats from Putin. So, the west has decided to help Ukraine and have implemented crushing sanctions on Russia. Given time and Russia will no longer be able to invade another country. Was it Biden who said there will be a Ukraine longer than there will be a Putin in charge of Russia? That's a good objective, don't you think?


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 20, 2022)

Trump doesn’t control NATO! Any NATO country could have sent care packages. Can’t bash Trump too much for some of his views in regards to NATO if you’re an American we were majority footing the bill, other NATO members not so much. Enlighten me!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Trump doesn’t control NATO! Any NATO country could have sent care packages. Can’t bash Trump too much for some of his views in regards to NATO if you’re an American we were majority footing the bill, other NATO members not so much. Enlighten me!


Trump was Putin's hatchet man, sent by him to break NATO. Did you not listen to him?

Oh, and how about that time when Trump asked Putin if Russia interfered with the 2016 election and Putin simply said "no". Trump just sat there and took the answer as if Putin were a boss. He would have taken the US out of NATO if he had won the second term.

Trump was Putin's money launderer. He was Putin's servant and did laundry for all of his oligarchs. Read up on Bayrock









Donald Trump Was Everything Vladimir Putin Could Have Wished For


From the days when the KGB sought to cultivate him 40 years ago to his term as president, Trump was a useful stooge. And if he gets another term, he still can be.




newrepublic.com


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Trump was Putin's hatchet man, sent by him to break NATO. Did you not listen to him?
> 
> Oh, and how about that time when Trump asked Putin if Russia interfered with the 2016 election and Putin simply said "no". Trump just sat there and took the answer as if Putin were a boss. He would have taken the US out of NATO if he had won the second term.
> 
> ...


Great point it is well known that trump fancies dictators, and the power they have over their ppl. I’m going to read your link. A lot of stuff Trump said I never took at face value. He’s in it for the money! If he runs for office again, I think he’ll win!


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Almost everybody wants to live in a liberal democracy, free from corruption and in countries with a homogeneous population and few social divisions this is not too hard to do. However the borders of many counties were drawn by empires and not the people on the ground and many countries were created from different peoples. Then we have the modern multicultural societies, America, Canada and parts of Europe like Britain. Many countries in Europe have small native cultures and the effects of immigration are more deeply felt as the cultures are perceived as threatened. America has historical racist baggage in addition to these issues and some media companies like foxnews who profit from social division and try to create it for profit. Wherever there is social division, there will be those who look to exploit it for nefarious reasons, even if they have to dreg through ancient history to find it.


We all have our phobias,and when it comes to multi cultures,and different races have some cultural practices that might strike us as strange,but in the end the fact that people from diff. cultures can form a nation is the straw that stirs the drink and I think that diversity is one of the biggest assets of a lib. democracy


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Great point it is well known that trump fancies dictators, and the power they have over their ppl. I’m going to read your link. A lot of stuff Trump said I never took at face value. He’s in it for the money! If he runs for office again, I think he’ll win!


If Mr. Orange runs in 2024 it would be akin to a cancer survivor being told 4yrs. later it's back,if he truly cared one iota about his country he would just GO AWAY


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 21, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Some guy in a basement telling us what he thinks, ok I see the appeal now


I guess if you just want to be a dick about it, that might make seem true. But it is not, the dude made his studio look like it is in his basement at some point because his barn had a tin roof and when it rained the sound would be shitty.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 21, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> If Mr. Orange runs in 2024 it would be akin to a cancer survivor being told 4yrs. later it's back,if he truly cared one iota about his country he would just GO AWAY


There is a chance he will be ineligible to run if he is convicted of the crimes we all know he did. 
Sadly he got away with his financial crimes in New York because they have a new A.G. there and he let Trump off.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 21, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> There is a chance he will be ineligible to run if he is convicted of the crimes we all know he did.
> Sadly he got away with his financial crimes in New York because they have a new A.G. there and he let Trump off.


The "Putin is savvy" quote is going to be run 24/7 if he does, but I'm not mentally ready for the dickhead and the MAGA hats to be back in the spotlight w/all the BS that entails.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> We can even go as far as to say Hitler was funded by Americans, and Europeans, hell even the Queen did the Nazi salute. As much pull, and clout along with spies America & Europe had they knew what the hell he was doing and/or planned on doing to Jews. I call bullshit!!! On the things many of you are saying the truth strikes nerves which is where the disrespect comes. That’s how you know you’re speaking facts or legitimate opinions because ppl get to acting like ppl you see acting ghetto in countless videos on YouTube killing or fighting over Popeyes chicken sandwiches!!! Or getting shot by cops & then blaming the cop for being shot as a result of them not following orders! When the fight should be in the court room!!!


^^^ this post was edited.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> See that’s the thing I’m not a fucking coward! I don’t care about doing shit illegal or whooping someone’s ass! Especially talking homosexual shit to me! Real Men don’t talk about other men sucking dick period!!! See this is what’s wrong with the world ppl don’t know how to mind their own business! You took time out of your life to search for online threats and it being illegal when I don’t care about none of that shit bro! You don’t tell another man to suck anyone’s dick! That’s homosexual stuff and I have nothing against homosexuals because unlike others I Amin’s my own business!!!


Gay men are real men too so don’t worry about it, bro.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

Russian Offensive Campaign Assessment,
Mar 20, 2022
The Ukrainian General Staff reported for the first time that the Kremlin is preparing its population for a “long war” in Ukraine and implementing increasingly draconian mobilization measures. The General Staff reported the Russian military commissariats of the Kuban, Primorsky Krai, Yaroslavl Oblast, and Ural Federal Districts are conducting covert mobilization measures but are facing widespread resistance.
source: https://www.understandingwar.org/...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

I think we could see something historic with Russian army morale in Ukraine, it will make the American Vietnam moral experience look like no problem at all. Most people under 30 hate Putin and had the means to find out the truth using the internet, but for most that has been largely cut off, but it took a little while. However the BBC does still broadcast in Russian language and until recently they did have some alternative media. If it is true the Russia's are secretly trying to mobilize reserves and are meeting resistance, then the morale problems for the Russians in Ukraine are about to explode, when these boys arrive there, God help their officers!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

Vlad is an intellectual! Every dictator with a dream needs an ideology, some dictators are content in their own land, but some have a dream and it often involves an ancient map.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mehdi Hasan Introduces You To Putin’s Favorite Fascist Philosopher*






MSNBC’s Mehdi Hasan walks viewers through the life of Russian philosopher Ivan Ilyin and what his work reveals about the mindset of Vladimir Putin on his invasion of Ukraine.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> See that’s the thing I’m not a fucking coward! I don’t care about doing shit illegal or whooping someone’s ass! Especially talking homosexual shit to me! Real Men don’t talk about other men sucking dick period!!! See this is what’s wrong with the world ppl don’t know how to mind their own business! You took time out of your life to search for online threats and it being illegal when I don’t care about none of that shit bro! You don’t tell another man to suck anyone’s dick! That’s homosexual stuff and I have nothing against homosexuals because unlike others I Amin’s my own business!!!


Raw ugly bigotry on backlit display.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Raw ugly bigotry on backlit display.


Backlit display? Seems front and centre to me.


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Can anyone tell me why this muppet keeps getting posted here? Who the fuck listens to this guy, telling you how to think and how things are, breathlessly like you should already agree with him?


Because he is effective at removing the chafe from the wheat. His looks give him a chance to talk to folks who don't usually listen to progressive voices. You can never un-hear something.

About 200K folks tune in the 1st 24 hours a video is dropped. But over a few days, he gets real numbers.


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> . . . . . . . . .. How many ppl sitting here bashing me for my opinions has actually sent a monetary donation to the Ukraine? . . . . . .


You are doing great. That totally sounds like what an American would say. Monetary donation just rolls off the average American's tongue. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 21, 2022)

Here's some info on Crimea for those interested. 

https://www.nato.int/cps/en/natohq/news_164656.htm


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

*RUSSIA IS TERRIFIED! At least 13 NATO warships have been sighted in the waters of the Baltic Sea.*


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> How could Ukraine possibly beat Russia even with the minor help they’ve been receiving? . . . . . . . .


Because poot-poot's army had been bled dry before they ever crossed into Ukraine. Graft is killing all those 18 year old Russian boys. Oh yea, the minor help the west is sending does help though.


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> . . . . . .I’m not the queer running around jumping in conversations that don’t pertain to me. . . . . . .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Here's some info on Crimea for those interested.
> 
> https://www.nato.int/cps/en/natohq/news_164656.htm


Vlad might end up kicked out of Crimea if he keeps this up, he's in a no win situation. He will run out of conventional missiles and money, while leveling much of eastern and southern Ukraine. Meanwhile the Ukrainians are growing in military power daily, while his is diminishing. If he uses chemical weapons in Ukraine he will kill mostly civilians and if he mass murders people like that in cities the only way out for him will be a bullet. I believe he wants to live, but if he resorts to that shit, we or the Russians will want him dead, put down like a mad dog.


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2022)

Any man willing to take a dicking is probably more man than the homophobe.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Can anyone tell me why this muppet keeps getting posted here? Who the fuck listens to this guy, telling you how to think and how things are, breathlessly like you should already agree with him?


i like him, and so far have had no reason to question his opinions. i don't always agree with his conclusions, but it's good to hear other view points, especially from someone who does their homework


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Brewed in my hometown of Saint John, N.B.


A place you can smell before you see!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A place you can smell before you see!


You can taste the smell in the beer. Good ole surf city.


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad might end up kicked out of Crimea if he keeps this up, he's in a no win situation. He will run out of conventional missiles and money, while leveling much of eastern and southern Ukraine. Meanwhile the Ukrainians are growing in military power daily, while his is diminishing. If he uses chemical weapons in Ukraine he will kill mostly civilians and if he mass murders people like that in cities the only way out for him will be a bullet. I believe he wants to live, but if he resorts to that shit, we or the Russians will want him dead, put down like a mad dog.


I have no idea's nor comment on that. I just read the threads and try to both get and pass pertinent info along.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

efi2 said:


> Me,myself and I


i used to be the same way, then this fucking empathy thing started to get in the way...i found myself awake in the middle of the night, wondering what it was like for the people in Palestine, the people in Syria, the Uighurs...
the minorities in our own country, women in our own country, with the aristocracy trying to force all of them into irrelevance in pursuit of power and wealth...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> I have no idea's nor comment on that. I just read the threads and try to both get and pass pertinent info along.


Well it shows the diplomatic stance of NATO, if the Ukrainians think the war should not end until Crimea is liberated. This will put Vlad in a pretty bad corner back home, he would have a hard time spinning any sow's ear they give him into a silk purse.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

printer said:


> *U.S.-Saudi tensions complicate push for more oil*
> Strained relations between Saudi Arabia and the United States are complicating efforts by the Biden administration to convince Riyadh to step up its oil production — which could provide some relief to consumers amid high prices exacerbated by the Russian war in Ukraine.
> 
> The U.S. government has been increasingly critical of the Saudis since the 2018 killing of Washington Post journalist Jamal Khashoggi, who was lured to and killed in the Saudi Consulate in Istanbul.
> ...


i'd rather pay ten bucks a gallon than kiss one saudi's murdering, terrorist supporting, backstabbing ass....they can join in the humanitarian wave to support Ukraine in it's fight, or deal with a world that knows they tried to use the Ukrainians nightmare as a bargaining chip...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd rather pay ten bucks a gallon than kiss one saudi's murdering, terrorist supporting, backstabbing ass....they can join in the humanitarian wave to support Ukraine in it's fight, or deal with a world that knows they tried to use the Ukrainians nightmare as a bargaining chip...


Everybody knows MBS is a psycho and an asshole, even the Saudi's, he has many enemies at home. I'm surprised the CIA hasn't arranged to get his fucking head literally chopped off by now. A new attitude there would help a lot, someone with a brain and a bit of a heart running the show. They've basically got a Putin there now and perhaps some are starting to make the connection, both inside and outside the country. If you don't want war between the Saudi's and Iran, as it tries to get back on it's feet economically and develop it's oil wealth, then MBS has gotta go. I don't think the Iranians are eager for war, now that they have a good chance of getting an agreement on ending sanctions. The new reality that is emerging from this war is changing how many look at the world, the unintended consequences of war and it's creating opportunities for some, while shattering the dreams of Russians.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Frivolity aside, what would be the beer there?


moosehead or molson....i recently lost a lot of respect for Canada when budweiser became the most popular beer in Canada....i feel betrayed...


----------



## printer (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> The media really has everyone programmed & sold! You honestly will sit here & say that Ukraine can & will beat a Nuclear powered country?
> No. But the Russians are not going to crush the hatred they have for the Russians for generations. So in that way they lost.
> 
> 
> ...





56nitty said:


> My question is this wouldn’t it be to much pressure on Russia resulting in Nukes flying? Like if the ship is drowning, might as well drown as many along with them? (Nuclear war)?


There are three or four conditions that will result in Russia using its nukes (read it a few days ago). The Russian state being in danger of being lost. But with no one invading that is not on the table. A missile taking out one of their nuclear installations. I can not remember the rest, I do think there was only one more case though. But I think they were written to deal with ICBM's.



56nitty said:


> No I’m saying fight! Why after Russia took or stole whichever you want to call what they did. Why didn’t Ukraine secretly ask for warplanes, and everything they would need to put Russia in it’s place? It seems it would have been easier to get that equipment after they lost Crimea before Russia came back. That would have made me do my best to acquire the hardware needed to fight at a future date with Russia! If they invaded once they’d do it again!!!


You have not heard them asking for more assistance since 2014? I have. And they can not secretly get the equipment, our governments have a certain level of accountability and the politicians have to account for the military aid going to Ukraine. There is no secretly arming them. And the Russians surely have spies in Ukraine which might notice a plane overhead.



56nitty said:


> Trump doesn’t control NATO! Any NATO country could have sent care packages. Can’t bash Trump too much for some of his views in regards to NATO if you’re an American we were majority footing the bill, other NATO members not so much. Enlighten me!


The bulk of Nato's capability comes from the US. If a country does cross someone like Trump and he does not like it he might just not have the US come to the country's aid when needed. Trump is like that. Care packages. How does a Nato country send aid without alarming Russia? And what country would have sent billions of dollars in aid without a imminent threat? How do they sell it to the taxpayer? When Trump has been claiming the countries do not spend enoug


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

printer said:


> *Kremlin Warns Against Panic Buying as Food Prices Rise Fast*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it sure would be a shame if a few hundred fire bombs burned thousands of acres of russian crops this summer...
the Ukraines should start sending a few units into russia to commit some sabotage.
give them all a pack full of pads filled with western news and pictures of dead russian soldiers, along with murdered Ukrainian children, pregnant women, old men and women...because those are the "enemy" putin fears the most.
take out the transmitters that spread russian propaganda, take out some government offices...take the war home to the people who started it...they no longer get to sit in comfortable offices and homes, they now get to feel some of the same fear they inspire in others


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Says the coward typing behind a keyboard or cell phone! If you were anywhere near me I would punish you! You’re to stupid to even recognize that the American ppl are the only ones suffering from these useless sanctions! You don’t even know me! Where are you from? What’s your real name? If you’re in any city where I have ppl, I’ll have someone pay your punk ass a visit. Only men that talk about sucking dick is homosexual’s! You can find a better way to insult that’s unacceptable behavior. Idc what you or anyone says if you tell someone you’re going to do something where I’m from you keep your word!


punish him? like putin is punishing Ukraine?
you are the one too stupid to realize that sanctions are effective, and that much more damage is going to befall russia from them than ten thousand soldiers could cause? it will take decades for them to recover, if we remove the sanctions soon...the longer they stay in place, the more damage they do, and the longer it will take them to recover. China is hesitant to do business with them, they do not wantto get embroiled in a war that can have no real winners.
you sound like a petulant child, threatening people with physical violence for having an opinion that doesn't match yours...you sound like putin, thrashing about trying to look bigger than he is...
why do you care what someone else thinks of you? are you insecure in your masculinity? if you know who and what you are, the opinions of others should slide off of you.
people where you're from keep their word? you aren't a good example of "people where you're from" then...you've been making threats you have no way of carrying out...that's not what adults do, that's not what rational people do, that's what petulant children do, keyboard warrior...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> An I will be talking to the administrator


oh my god, not the administrator...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it sure would be a shame if a few hundred fire bombs burned thousands of acres of russian crops this summer...
> the Ukraines should start sending a few units into russia to commit some sabotage.
> give them all a pack full of pads filled with western news and pictures of dead russian soldiers, along with murdered Ukrainian children, pregnant women, old men and women...because those are the "enemy" putin fears the most.
> take out the transmitters that spread russian propaganda, take out some government offices...take the war home to the people who started it...they no longer get to sit in comfortable offices and homes, they now get to feel some of the same fear they inspire in others


I don't think that would be helpful, terrorism would not be in this case, fomenting revolution, but not revenge and retribution as the motives for pointless violence. If Belarus attacks Ukraine, then treating the Belarus people and soldiers as victims would convert them into allies. Invading them would be a mistake, but arming partisans and having clandestine talks with their officers about supporting a coup, could lead to change. After Ukraine becomes militarily strong in the region, they might have an aggressive attitude towards Lukashenko, but not towards Belarus, a potential future ally.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Okay how many countries has USA invaded? What about those leaked cables when US was killing & bombing children. All I’m saying is America can’t talk about anyone else because they have done much worse. Like drop nuclear bombs on civilians! Either way all I care about is the US first, and these politicians & corporate ppl do not have our best interest at heart. Look at our debt!


we can talk about anyone we want to, and what are you or anyone else going to do about it? fuck all, that's what...
you are trying, unsuccessfully, to tie two dissimilar situations together, and using what-aboutisms to condone the actions of putin..."well, what can we do about a murderous madman attacking a relatively peaceful neighbor? we're just as bad as the murderous madman..."
does that make any sense, even to you? what does our debt or the reliability or intent of politicians and corporate leaders have to do with putin or Ukraine?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

*Russia Lost Over 14,400 Personnel, 466 Tanks, 1470 Armored Combat Vehicles*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> How does he have him by the nuts if thousands supported Putin at his Rally? Those sanctions aren’t stopping him from invading! Nothing he’s doing is stopping anything! Everyone is acting like I’m in support of Ukraine ppl dying which I am not! All I’m saying is the US has it’s own shit to worry about! If US wants to help send planes or go to war with Russia or stfu & stay neutral. How many ppl sitting here bashing me for my opinions has actually sent a monetary donation to the Ukraine? Instead of keyboard support?


do you seriously think those thousand had any choice? "come, comrade, is time to praise putin in mass, if you resist, i'll throw you in a cell and keep you there till you die"....
i've sent a couple of donations, and if i wasn't a 56 year old with a few medical issues, i'd fucking go fight, but they won't take me...
for fuck's sake, can't you be bothered to learn anything before you form an opinion? quit reading fox, oan, and newsmax...try the AP, reuters, NPR...at least add them to your mix, if you can't give up your nightly fix of fucker carlson...
we don't want to send planes for more than one reason...they do not have pilots trained to fly them, they're expensive, easily destroyed assets with no real source of replacement parts and no qualified maintenance personnel...and it would be very provocative, and probably force putin into attacking poland, which is probably where they would have to be staged from.

oh, and how many donations have you sent? just curious...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Have you donated money? Better yet why don’t you go and fight for Ukraine! You are aware they are accepting help from citizens of any country that wants to fight!


then why are you still here? you should be busy helping the Ukraines kill invaders


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Instruction for foreigners on how to join International Legion to fight for Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok real man...why are you still here posting this shit, instead of in Ukraine, helping the good fight?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Sad to say but he’ll use Nukes before that happens, and nobody would win!!!


he won't, he's not got the balls to do it, all he does is shake his tiny dick, trying to act bigger than he ever could be


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Want to know who will be living like shit? Us Americans for every dollar that’s printed equals more inflation! A dollar doesn’t buy what it used to! We are being destroyed mark my words & these so called elected officials along with these Corporations are to blame!


no, i won't mark your words, and you should be happy i won't...marked words have a way of coming back and humiliating the ignorant people who spoke them...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> How could Ukraine possibly beat Russia even with the minor help they’ve been receiving? I suggest if we are really committed to Ukraine sovereignty then everyone backing Ukraine should go to war & while everyone is at it declare war on China over Taiwan! A world war will eventually happen. Might as well get it over with so society can rebuild through the ruble!!!


now your stupidity is shining bright...attack another country for something they're thinking about? do you punch people you don't know because you think they may be thinking about doing something to you? a world war does not eventually have to happen. some people stay at the arrested stage of development that keeps them afraid of their neighbors, and some people evolve, and realize that they ARE their neighbors, and there is nothing to fear from them...do us and yourself a favor, evolve


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> See that’s the thing I’m not a fucking coward! I don’t care about doing shit illegal or whooping someone’s ass! Especially talking homosexual shit to me! Real Men don’t talk about other men sucking dick period!!! See this is what’s wrong with the world ppl don’t know how to mind their own business! You took time out of your life to search for online threats and it being illegal when I don’t care about none of that shit bro! You don’t tell another man to suck anyone’s dick! That’s homosexual stuff and I have nothing against homosexuals because unlike others I Amin’s my own business!!!


ahhh, i didn't understand, you're a huge HOMOPHOBE...now i get it...
he took time out of his day to try to educate a mouthy child...you took time out of your day to try to shore up your crumbling masculinity..."i have nothing against homosexuals" i just threaten anyone who suggests i may be one...  fucking hypocrite, and too ignorant to realize it. you have a rough time ahead of you, how long it lasts depends on you. you can pull your head out of your ass and try to educate yourself, or you can continue on the way you have been, and be a miserable hateful bigot. up to you


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2022)

More historical insight from some dude is a shed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Okay he has oil, and other resources to trade with Europe depends on him for gas. China will prop him up no? See I will admit this is where the West outclasses Putin! That’s exactly how the Soviet Union fell right? The world would be much safer with one country without nukes! My question is this wouldn’t it be to much pressure on Russia resulting in Nukes flying? Like if the ship is drowning, might as well drown as many along with them? (Nuclear war)?


no, China won't prop him up...any more than they're expected to. you assume sanctions are supposed to be global and total. they purposely left a few holes to keep the world economy from crumbling. the money russia makes from china won't be nearly enough to sustain them, but the materials China will get from russia will keep them moving along the capitalistic path they have started down, away from faceless communism...away from putin...same with India, they're buying cheap ass oil from putin, which minimizes his income, while giving India a much needed boost.

Definitions
Definitions from Oxford Languages · Learn more

read between the lines

look for or discover a meaning that is hidden or implied rather than explicitly stated.
"reading between the lines, I think Clare needs money"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> For anyone wondering… I was shown an taught that the US had Russia basically surrounded with NATO for over 20 years! That’s w
> 
> I can agree with that, I’m just the type of person that keeps it real. You can’t talk about another doing the things that you did & continue to do. Right is right & wrong is wrong in my eyes. Ultimately we are all fighting for corporations, and lobbyists. Which seems sort of stupid they are playing with common ppl lives. The ppl of all these Nations need to take control back from these dirty politicians and wealthy ppl who mean us no good! That’s where I’m at with it!


you can't keep it real if you don't know what real is...what is what in your eyes means absolutely nothing to anyone except you, not a personal attack, a statement of truth...
you can fight for what you want to fight for, i fight for the continuation of the race first, and the betterment of that race second...i see this as an opportunity to do both


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Common people just want a drama free comfortable life. Imo anyone, any nation or politician, or elite member needs to be dealt with that tries to disrupt the livelihood of those that just want peace!


this is the first statement you have made that isn't a load of ill informed horseshit...now you just have to realize that in order to stop what is happening in Ukraine from happening anywhere else, words are needed just as much as weapons, and the only way to "take back the power" from corrupt politicians is to vote them out of office, and vote better ones in


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> No I’m saying fight! Why after Russia took or stole whichever you want to call what they did. Why didn’t Ukraine secretly ask for warplanes, and everything they would need to put Russia in it’s place? It seems it would have been easier to get that equipment after they lost Crimea before Russia came back. That would have made me do my best to acquire the hardware needed to fight at a future date with Russia! If they invaded once they’d do it again!!!


you aren't them, you have a different mind set, a different set of experiences, a different environment, different neighbors...try taking all of that into account before you form opinions about what to do somewhere else


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> I’m also saying why not fight them then at the time they took Crimea?


they didn't have the military arrangement they have now. they were a soviet client state, and their military was arranged the same way the russians military still is, orders come from the top down, and field commanders have to wait for those orders, or risk causing conflict and confrontations on their own side. 
Ukraine has spent the time between then and now modernizing both their equipment as much as possible, and their command structure, giving better trained field leaders more authority to act in a timely manner. seems to be working pretty good at the moment.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Some guy in a basement telling us what he thinks, ok I see the appeal now


some well informed, intelligent, experienced guy, who has done a lot of homework...you don't have to watch him if you don't want to, but he's been pretty much spot on about everything, so far


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Trump doesn’t control NATO! Any NATO country could have sent care packages. Can’t bash Trump too much for some of his views in regards to NATO if you’re an American we were majority footing the bill, other NATO members not so much. Enlighten me!


trump was trying to play NATO for his own purposes, so transparently, so badly, that NATO basically discounted anything he said or demanded...trump is and always has been a narcissistic petulant child.
Nato members have rules they have to follow, so no, they could not have just done what they wanted to, they have to abide by the rules they helped draft, to keep them from making things exponentially worse.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/26/world/europe/nato-trump-spending.html

if you hit a paywall, temporarily disable javascript on your browser


----------



## 56nitty (Mar 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> punish him? like putin is punishing Ukraine?
> you are the one too stupid to realize that sanctions are effective, and that much more damage is going to befall russia from them than ten thousand soldiers could cause? it will take decades for them to recover, if we remove the sanctions soon...the longer they stay in place, the more damage they do, and the longer it will take them to recover. China is hesitant to do business with them, they do not wantto get embroiled in a war that can have no real winners.
> you sound like a petulant child, threatening people with physical violence for having an opinion that doesn't match yours...you sound like putin, thrashing about trying to look bigger than he is...
> why do you care what someone else thinks of you? are you insecure in your masculinity? if you know who and what you are, the opinions of others should slide off of you.
> people where you're from keep their word? you aren't a good example of "people where you're from" then...you've been making threats you have no way of carrying out...that's not what adults do, that's not what rational people do, that's what petulant children do, keyboard warrior...


I threatened him because he said homosexual shit to me. Reading is fundamental, you don’t know what I’m capable of carrying out! You do not know me! Also I’m entitled to my opinions as well! Adults don’t say disrespectful shit to ppl because of their opinions to which they are entitled rather it be wrong or right! Why does everyone stick their nose where it doesn’t belong? I wasn’t even talking to you nor have I mentioned you! I’m know keyboard warrior, I’d back what I say up! Again I have absolutely nothing against homosexuals, I just don’t get down with homosexual behavior in reference to myself. Unlike others I mind my own damn business unless addressed! Adults know how to converse without being disrespectful period, with that said re-examine yourself when you speak of others behaving like a petulant child! Those sanctions aren’t stopping the war! Last I checked it’s still going strong! Last I checked there were loopholes that will help the Russians with the sanctions.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505938406072848391
interesting?


----------



## printer (Mar 21, 2022)

*Meta labeled 'extremist organization' by Russian court*
A Russian court Monday determined that Meta, the newly formed parent company of Facebook, is an “extremist organization,” according to Reuters, citing Russian state-owned media.

The designation means that Facebook and Instagram, which also falls under umbrella of Meta, will continue to be blocked in the country. The designation may also mean that all commercial activity and display of symbols associated with the brand could end up outlawed.

The messaging app WhatsApp, which is hugely popular in Russia, is excluded from the decision despite also being owned by Meta.

The Russian case against Meta partially stems the company’s decision to allow some calls of violence against soldiers invading Ukraine and the leaders of Russia and Belarus.

The company clarified after the initial rule change was reported in the press that the exception only applied for people in Ukraine talking about the Russian military.

The Hill has reached out to a Meta spokesperson for comment on the decision.

Russia earlier this month passed a law criminalizing what the government deems “fake news,” including describing the invasion of Ukraine as such.

Regulators blocked access to Facebook and Instagram earlier this month, although Russian citizens have continued to use the platform through VPNs.








Meta activities labeled ‘extremist’ by Russian court


A Russian court Monday determined that Meta, the newly formed parent company of Facebook, was engaging in “extremist” activities, according to Russian state-owned media.The designati…




thehill.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Again I have absolutely nothing against homosexuals


But gay men aren’t real men, right? Isn’t that what you said?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

*Joe: Putin Doesn't Care How Many Russian Soldiers Die In Ukraine — But Their Mothers Might*


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> I threatened him because he said homosexual shit to me. Reading is fundamental, you don’t know what I’m capable of carrying out! You do not know me! Also I’m entitled to my opinions as well! Adults don’t say disrespectful shit to ppl because of their opinions to which they are entitled rather it be wrong or right! Why does everyone stick their nose where it doesn’t belong? I wasn’t even talking to you nor have I mentioned you! I’m know keyboard warrior, I’d back what I say up! Again I have absolutely nothing against homosexuals, I just don’t get down with homosexual behavior in reference to myself. Unlike others I mind my own damn business unless addressed! Adults know how to converse without being disrespectful period, with that said re-examine yourself when you speak of others behaving like a petulant child! Those sanctions aren’t stopping the war! Last I checked it’s still going strong! Last I checked there were loopholes that will help the Russians with the sanctions.


You're quite a special retarded snowflake.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2022)

Some Russians are breaking through Putin's digital iron curtain - leading to fights with friends and family


Days after Russian tanks rolled into Ukraine, Maria, a 37-year-old mother in western Russia, downloaded a virtual private network, an effort to circumvent the blockade she saw descending across the country's Internet. The instinct proved correct. As the Kremlin began reversing years of relative...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## efi2 (Mar 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> At least I have one


What ever ?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it sure would be a shame if a few hundred fire bombs burned thousands of acres of russian crops this summer...
> the Ukraines should start sending a few units into russia to commit some sabotage.
> give them all a pack full of pads filled with western news and pictures of dead russian soldiers, along with murdered Ukrainian children, pregnant women, old men and women...because those are the "enemy" putin fears the most.
> take out the transmitters that spread russian propaganda, take out some government offices...take the war home to the people who started it...they no longer get to sit in comfortable offices and homes, they now get to feel some of the same fear they inspire in others


We should bomb his next rally, there is no one to follow this path. Lavrov is looking f stressed, I hope it kills him


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

zeddd said:


> there is no one to follow this path


Good point, Stalin used to say, "no man, no problem", it's especially true in Vlad's case and would solve many problems immediately! The same end could be achieved if they put a massive dose of LSD in his borsch, delayed action, made by the CIA to get by the food taster. Then they could drag him out of the Kremlin raving and frothing at the mouth while wearing a straight jacket. Poor Vlad went mad, there is a bit of a soviet tradition of using mental hospitals to get rid of problems.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

efi2 said:


> What ever ?


From your posts you appear to have an unstable personality, full of fear and prejudice, and no moral compass, in short, no character to speak of. I'm surprised you would have avoided prison, with your antisocial propensities.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

*In Ukraine, Putin Continues To Dig Himself 'A Hole He Can Never Climb Out Of'*






The Morning Joe panel discusses the Ukrainian government's refuses to surrender besieged and devastated Mariupol, the international response to Putin's invasion, and what the Ukrainian people will accept as an end to this war.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> some well informed, intelligent, experienced guy, who has done a lot of homework...you don't have to watch him if you don't want to, but he's been pretty much spot on about everything, so far


Sure but I can’t watch him, it’s an American man with an opinion and advice on how to think if your parents are conservatives and you aren’t.
I m following people on the ground in Ukraine who have a more realistic picture than any of us. Eg The guy from Massachusetts born in Moscow who left the Soviet and then recently went to Ukraine to help as a medic cos he understands the mentality of Kremlin aggressors.
Or some guy in a basement in comfy old USA.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505674263159881730
hehe


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like RC hobbyist already thought it up and are in the unit with domestically designed drones since 2014. They must be delighted with their success and looking to expand their operation with extra resources.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe something like this


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2022)

Legendary hacker group Anonymous hacks into unsecured printers all across Russia and begins mass printing information on Putin’s invasion including Russia losses in order to bypass the Kremlin’s media blackout and propaganda.


----------



## topcat (Mar 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Maybe something like this


Is potato.


----------



## printer (Mar 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505933861271662595


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505941754398322697
*Anonymous Takes Anti-Putin Battle To Russian People With Printer Attack To Disrupt Kremlin's Propaganda*
The details of the latest attack against Russia were shared by Anonymous on the micro-blogging site Twitter. "We have been printing anti-propaganda and tor installation instructions to printers all over #Russia for 2 hours, and printed 100,000+ copies so far. 15 people working on this op as we speak," the tweet read.

_International Business Times _had the opportunity to talk to one of the hacktivists and they confirmed the hack. They also explained that the operation included PDFs printed on the hacked printers with a message telling Russians that its president, Kremlin and Russian media have lied to  them.





Anonymous hacks printers across Russia Photo: sent to Twitter by Anonymous 






Anonymous hacks printers across Russia Photo: sent to Twitter by Anonymous 

The hacktivist collective also helped recipients install tor, access "real media" and get around Russian censorship. The Onion Router or simply tor is free, open-source software that allows anonymous communication.

"We hacked printers all across Russia and printed this PDF explaining that Putin/Kremlin/Russian media is lying and then we instructed how to install tor and get around their censorship to access real media," one of the members, who goes by the Twitter handle @DepaixPorteur told IBT.

They also revealed some actors working behind the scene to make the recent Russian printer hack possible. These include Anonymous Strategic Support (A.S.S.) and #OpRedScare.

Translated by Google Lens, the English version of the PDF, showed, "Citizens of Russia, act now to stop terrorist. Putin killing over thousands in Ukraine." It says that "the people of Russia should find horror in Putin's actions."

The statement also underlined that it was Putin who started the war over "borders and fear of the West," and not over Ukraine. The last paragraph noted, "a wad of paper and ink is a cheap price for the blood of the innocent." It also encourages Russians to fight for their "heritage and honor, overthrow Putin's corrupt system that steals from your pocket."

Anonymous had earlier told IBT that it is working on a data dump that "will blow Russia away."








Anonymous Strikes Russia With Printer Attack That Disrupts Kremlin's Propaganda


The latest is a printer hack, which allows the collective to send a message across the transcontinental country.




www.ibtimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

The Russians are using drones too and to lethal effect, we need to provide equipment to jam them, or knock them down with light private aircraft or counter drones. You don't need much to fly into one of the things, if you can spot it, most FPV high performance RC planes could do it by ramming them, 100 grams of plastic explosive would help too. They just need a speed advantage and they can easily do that. Even an FPV racing drone could be like a guided missile to one of these kinds of drones, provided it could be spotted and was in range. I guess the concept of suicide fighter drones has been thought up, to counter these kinds of drones that can gather intelligence and laser designate targets for missiles. Detection is the key and that's where Uncle Sam could help a lot, they constantly transmit data to the operator, so finding them or the operator should not be an issue. Hence starlink control thanks to Elon and a new generation of cheap un jammable and largely undetectable drones, that can operate near ground level many miles from the operator.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Full Drone video of Kiev shopping mall destruction Leaked Military Videos Kyiv Shopping mall war*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Maybe something like this


Well drones are gonna fuck Vlad I figure, if they can't figure out a way to deal with them. The Ukrainians will be pumping them out in Poland like a WW2 American aircraft factory. They are quick and cheap to make from common materials and off the shelf parts including electronics that are quite sophisticated with a HUD on the video (night vision too), GPS, flight control computers etc. They can make a lot of suicide drones in a hurry using RC hobbyist technology. I didn't think it possible, but Russian incompetence has left them vulnerable to even a hobbyist flying a cheap foam fucking plane via FPV!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 21, 2022)

Was watching Y24 Ukraine English live stream - 

Showed how the need for body armor is critical - blacksmiths are hammering plates to construct panels.

Feed is live stream

https://wwitv.com/tv_channels/b7374-Y24-English.htm


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504724716342423553


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 21, 2022)

Hate to say it but them russian boys that get themselves shot up , easy way to take much needed gear .

Just like the old west - rummage thru the bodies.
Take radio gear to monitor frequencies , body armor , weapons , maps / intel.

Reminds me of scenes where guy puts dead guys boot against bottom of his foot to match size.


----------



## printer (Mar 21, 2022)

*"The main weapon of Ukraine". What is Kyiv betting on?*
Brussels, Washington and Kyiv have declared an information war on Moscow — dozens, if not hundreds of fakes are thrown into the media and social networks every day. The goal is to convince the Western audience that "evil and totalitarian Russia attacked small democratic Ukraine for no reason." Examples of the most odious fakes are in the RIA Novosti material.









"Главное оружие Украины". На что делает ставку Киев


Брюссель, Вашингтон и Киев объявили Москве информационную войну — в СМИ и социальные сети ежедневно вбрасывают десятки, если не сотни фейков. Цель — убедить... РИА Новости, 21.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog






Russian propaganda.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2022)

printer said:


> *"The main weapon of Ukraine". What is Kyiv betting on?*
> Brussels, Washington and Kyiv have declared an information war on Moscow — dozens, if not hundreds of fakes are thrown into the media and social networks every day. The goal is to convince the Western audience that "evil and totalitarian Russia attacked small democratic Ukraine for no reason." Examples of the most odious fakes are in the RIA Novosti material.
> 
> *Juggling the facts*
> ...


at it's best.....i've seen a little bit on you tube as well....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505931532988465160


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2022)

ah comrade....you didn't need this did ya.......


----------



## printer (Mar 21, 2022)

Ukraine fires at columns with refugees from Mariupol, Pushilin said
*Pushilin: Armed Forces of Ukraine "rather heavy weapons" shoot at columns with refugees from Mariupol*








Украина обстреливает колонны с беженцами из Мариуполя, заявил Пушилин


ДНР зафиксировала обстрелы с украинской стороны "достаточно тяжелым оружием" автоколонн с людьми, пытающимися выехать из Мариуполя, сообщил глава республики... РИА Новости, 28.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





See, Russians are good guys.


----------



## printer (Mar 21, 2022)

*Zelensky's adviser allowed a peace agreement with Russia within a week*
*Advisor to President Volodymyr Zelensky allowed the conclusion of a peace agreement with Russia within a week. Alexei Arestovich expressed this opinion during a speech on the Youtube channel of lawyer Mark Feigin, RIA Novosti reports. *

According to the official, in the case of the most positive scenario, the parties will be able to reach an agreement within 1-2 weeks. At the same time, the adviser to the President of Ukraine called the conclusion of such agreements in May the worst case scenario. 

_“Now a fork, now or within a week or two there will be a quick peace agreement with the withdrawal of troops, with everything else [...] or we will agree in the near future - a week, two, or then by the end of May after another round,” he said. Alexey Arestovich. _

According to him, negotiations may also continue in May after another attempt at hostilities. It should be noted that at present, delegations from Russia and Ukraine continue intensive negotiations in the format of personal meetings and video conferences, trying to work out ways for a peaceful settlement of the military confrontation. 

Earlier, the American edition of the Financial Times reported that it had received information from representatives of the White House about Russia's appeal to China for military assistance against the backdrop of the conflict in Ukraine. Later, this information was commented on in the diplomatic mission of the PRC, which can be read in our article at the link below. 








Советник Зеленского допустил мирное соглашение с Россией в течение недели


Советник президента Владимира Зеленского допустил заключение мирного соглашения с Россией в течение недели. Такое мнение Алексей Арестович высказал во время выступления в эфире Youtube-канала юриста Марка Фейгина, передают РИА Новости. По словам чиновника, в случае наиболее позитивного сценария




pogovorim-by.translate.goog





We will see.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2022)

Use them up, Putin. You can't afford to make more. 









How many hypersonic missiles Russia has, after launching Kinzhal missiles in Ukraine


Moscow claims its Kinzhal missile system - which translates as 'dagger' - is 'unstoppable' with Western defence weapons




inews.co.uk






56nitty said:


> I threatened him because he said homosexual shit to me. Reading is fundamental, you don’t know what I’m capable of carrying out! You do not know me! Also I’m entitled to my opinions as well! Adults don’t say disrespectful shit to ppl because of their opinions to which they are entitled rather it be wrong or right! Why does everyone stick their nose where it doesn’t belong? I wasn’t even talking to you nor have I mentioned you! I’m know keyboard warrior, I’d back what I say up! Again I have absolutely nothing against homosexuals, I just don’t get down with homosexual behavior in reference to myself. Unlike others I mind my own damn business unless addressed! Adults know how to converse without being disrespectful period, with that said re-examine yourself when you speak of others behaving like a petulant child! Those sanctions aren’t stopping the war! Last I checked it’s still going strong! Last I checked there were loopholes that will help the Russians with the sanctions.


last I checked, Russia was going broke prosecuting its illegal war and is cut off from borrowing money from international banks. They can go hat in hand to China for the money. The price will be subservience to China but Russians have no freedom anyway.

last I checked a man who is secure in his sexuality isn't bothered by juvenile homophobic insults. Why you so insecure? lulz


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2022)

from: Ukraine

to: Belarus


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 21, 2022)

Luckily we don’t have the Orange Toilet and Count Chocula in the driver’s seat right now - me thinks we would be eating some ICBM.

Watch the fake ass “ mob / goodfellas “ vibe from
Video below


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

*Yale historian predicts what will change the invasion and end Putin's war*


----------



## topcat (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> Great point it is well known that trump fancies dictators, and the power they have over their ppl. I’m going to read your link. A lot of stuff Trump said I never took at face value. He’s in it for the money! If he runs for office again, I think he’ll win!


Will he win the popular vote?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Luckily we don’t have the Orange Toilet and Count Chocula in the driver’s seat right now - me thinks we would be eating some ICBM.
> 
> Watch the fake ass “ mob / goodfellas “ vibe from
> Video below
> View attachment 5105534View attachment 5105535


I would like to agree but Trump is Putin’s bitch and this old man but hard man nonsense chaff is distraction.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> I threatened him because he said homosexual shit to me. Reading is fundamental, you don’t know what I’m capable of carrying out! You do not know me! Also I’m entitled to my opinions as well! Adults don’t say disrespectful shit to ppl because of their opinions to which they are entitled rather it be wrong or right! Why does everyone stick their nose where it doesn’t belong? I wasn’t even talking to you nor have I mentioned you! I’m know keyboard warrior, I’d back what I say up! Again I have absolutely nothing against homosexuals, I just don’t get down with homosexual behavior in reference to myself. Unlike others I mind my own damn business unless addressed! Adults know how to converse without being disrespectful period, with that said re-examine yourself when you speak of others behaving like a petulant child! Those sanctions aren’t stopping the war! Last I checked it’s still going strong! Last I checked there were loopholes that will help the Russians with the sanctions.


i see, adults don't say disrespectful shit to each other...but they do threaten people with physical violence over a few words?....over their sexual insecurity? i think i'll just ignore you for a while, give you a chance to wipe the spittle from your monitor, let the throbbing vein in your forehead subside before you have a stroke...
no one said you can't have your opinions, as stupid as we think those opinions are...but we do reserve the right to ask you to justify those opinions, and so far, you fail fucking miserably at that... oh, and i re-examined the circumstances when i would call someone a petulant child, and you're right, you aren't a petulant child, you're a petulant, bigoted adult....is that an improvement, you think?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Was watching Y24 Ukraine English live stream -
> 
> Showed how the need for body armor is critical - blacksmiths are hammering plates to construct panels.
> 
> ...


I imagine the CIA is scouring the planet for it now, what's the price online? Has it gone up? Many American rightwing types could donate their body armor to the Ukrainians, or sell it at cost to American agents working for Ukraine. Fuck there might be enough slightly used body armor in the USA to equip a new Ukrainian army!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

Being smart and having the ability to think logically, is no defense against the stupidity that conditioning and tribalism can evoke. Wisdom requires a heart, no heart, no wisdom. Does Vlad strike you as particularly wise? How about Trump?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 








Top Russian chess player Karjakin suspended over Ukraine remarks


Leading Russian chess grandmaster Sergey Karjakin has been suspended from playing for six months for publicly supporting Russia's invasion of Ukraine, the game's world governing body FIDE announced Monday.The organization's ethics committee found that Karjakin, who in 2016 challenged world...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

If there is a world food shortage caused by this war and prices go up, who do you think will suffer the most? Probably Russia, since they have trouble even buying stuff much less paying for it and high food prices would not be good for them. So agricultural stuff will probably be off the table for all concerned. If you think wars have unintended consequences politically, try famines, hungry people don't stay home, they go out looking for food.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

Spring planting usually costs money in seed, fertilizer and fuel, many farmers get loans to do this. Where are the Russian farmers gonna get the money to plant this spring? Money for rent is currently at 20% interest and if things crash enough, they might not be able to get loans or financing to plant anything this spring. Farming is a business and usually a tough one. Even without sanctions on it directly, Russian agriculture could be fucked too.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506006911765856263


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2022)

56nitty said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . Those sanctions aren’t stopping the war! Last I checked it’s still going strong! Last I checked there were loopholes that will help the Russians with the sanctions.


We don't want Russia to stop the war too soon. You see, everyday poot-poot continues he is making his army, his country and himself weaker. But we know he is a dangerous and delusional person with nukes, so we want to give them a little wiggle room with the sanctions. Also folks in Europe like having lights and driving cars, etc, etc.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 21, 2022)

injinji said:


> We don't want Russia to stop the war too soon. You see, everyday poot-poot continues he is making his army, his country and himself weaker. But we know he is a dangerous and delusional person with nukes, so we want to give them a little wiggle room with the sanctions. Also folks in Europe like having lights and driving cars, etc, etc.


That western rational perspective doesn’t apply to Putin


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

Ukraine could supply gas to Europe, at least for awhile using an existing pipeline, while they don't have a lot, they could help out quite a bit and make up for Nordstream. Perhaps new fields could be developed and territory reclaimed with more.

An interesting article on maps with some links to other resources.









Maps show – and hide – key information about Ukraine war


“All maps are lies,” my colleague, geographer David Salisbury, says.He’s right. All maps are inherently incomplete, focusing on certain subjects and areas to the exclusion of others. These are crucial aspects of rhetoric, the field I study. Every map distorts the world, whether it’s of a local...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Sure but I can’t watch him, it’s an American man with an opinion and advice on how to think if your parents are conservatives and you aren’t.
> I m following people on the ground in Ukraine who have a more realistic picture than any of us. Eg The guy from Massachusetts born in Moscow who left the Soviet and then recently went to Ukraine to help as a medic cos he understands the mentality of Kremlin aggressors.
> Or some guy in a basement in comfy old USA.


Most of Beau's reporting is on American social issues. His war commentary is getting posted more now for obvious reasons.

PS: he's my neighbor here in NW Florida. So no basement. It's a shed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506006911765856263


Trigger the libs


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Legendary hacker group Anonymous hacks into unsecured printers all across Russia and begins mass printing information on Putin’s invasion including Russia losses in order to bypass the Kremlin’s media blackout and propaganda.


Love it. I heard a report on NPR a couple three years ago where all the white hat hackers were saying not to hook your printer to the web. Not secure at all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

Notice on the map I posted above all the pipelines that go through Belarus from Russia to Europe, it's almost a hub. Vlad won't give it up without a fight, one that might break him.


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hate to say it but them russian boys that get themselves shot up , easy way to take much needed gear .
> 
> Just like the old west - rummage thru the bodies.
> Take radio gear to monitor frequencies , body armor , weapons , maps / intel.
> ...


I saw some good boots on the dead. Need to use everything. Wouldn't hurt to have some Russian uniforms around for false flag operations too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2022)

Some numbers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

injinji said:


> I saw some good boots on the dead. Need to use everything. Wouldn't hurt to have some Russian uniforms around for false flag operations too.


The west seems to be equipping them with everything they need, the shortage of quality body armor might indicate they are building a large infantry army and need some equipment in short supply, they have tons of soviet arms, no shortage there. I see some of the territorials are using soviet era body armor, the uniforms and equipment are largely the same for both sides, they need colored tape to tell themselves apart on the battlefield now.

When they go on special operations at night, there will be a drone above like God who can spot every person on the ground and direct them around enemy forces to their objective. I don't think the Russians have much night vision equipment, a lot might have been sold on the black market, the Russians sleep at night. However the Ukrainians with our help should be able to see at night and take advantage of sleeping Russians. I've seen the mounts for the gear on their helmets, but I've never seen any displayed.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2022)

VK, Russia's largest social media platform, has been hacked. Messages were sent to users that tell the true nature of Russia's invasion of Ukraine.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

zeddd said:


> That western rational perspective doesn’t apply to Putin


i don't know if it does or not...i know he's a fucking dick, a fucking dictator, a fascist, and a criminal...but i don't know anymore if he's crazy, or just way the fuck overestimated the "might of russia"....and now he's just fucking pissed, and thrashing about, trying to get something out of the deal. donetsk, and a land path to crimea might satisfy him, but if i was the Ukrainians, i wouldn't fucking go for it, if it took a year, two years, i'd kill every fucking russian soldier that crossed the border, i'd move towards his borders with mobile systems and launch missiles back at him, i'd mine harbors, blow up bridges...what the fuck ever it takes to not only kick him the fuck out, i'd take crimea back as well....FUCK putin...but he ain't insane


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 21, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> VK, Russia's largest social media platform, has been hacked. Messages were sent to users that tell the true nature of Russia's invasion of Ukraine.





> *The US has sanctioned the head of Russia’s largest social network*
> 
> Vladimir Kiriyenko, a Putin ally and son of a former prime minister, came to run VK Group after its founder was pushed out
> 
> The result forbids one of the country’s most powerful tech executives from doing business with any US entity


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 21, 2022)

Hypersonic down in the weeds - maybe one of those flying dong drones intercepted.

But seriously would stay the fuck back from it.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hypersonic down in the weeds - maybe one of those flying dong drones intercepted.
> 
> But seriously would stay the fuck back from it.
> 
> ...


It's not going very fast for something called "hypersonic".


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hypersonic down in the weeds - maybe one of those flying dong drones intercepted.
> 
> But seriously would stay the fuck back from it.
> 
> ...


if that fell 12 days ago, by now NATO has disassembled it, mapped every circuit, explored every defensive measure, and by now knows how to counter them...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's not going very fast for something called "hypersonic".


nope, about as fast as the russian offensive.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hypersonic down in the weeds - maybe one of those flying dong drones intercepted.
> 
> But seriously would stay the fuck back from it.
> 
> ...


What's that bowtie flappy bit? How you going hypersonic with a whistlemaker on the side?


----------



## printer (Mar 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if that fell 12 days ago, by now NATO has disassembled it, mapped every circuit, explored every defensive measure, and by now knows how to counter them...





Budzbuddha said:


> Hypersonic down in the weeds - maybe one of those flying dong drones intercepted.
> 
> But seriously would stay the fuck back from it.
> 
> ...























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505169692977213442
Does not look like one to me. Also the video that is suppose to be the missile, there are two booms. Is it explosions at the site? If it were a supersonic missile we would hear a sonic boom. Would it be louder than the impact? Or would the narrow nose angle lessen the boom (my thought). With that in mind the one on the ground does not look much different than a regular missile.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hypersonic down in the weeds - maybe one of those flying dong drones intercepted.
> 
> But seriously would stay the fuck back from it.
> 
> ...


Fell or was pushed off a truck, maybe some low morale soldier dumped it rather than get blown up with it. The grid fins are not deployed


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if that fell 12 days ago, by now NATO has disassembled it, mapped every circuit, explored every defensive measure, and by now knows how to counter them...


It does not looked like it fell but was jettisoned in place. It looks undamaged.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

printer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505169692977213442
> Does not look like one to me. Also the video that is suppose to be the missile, there are two booms. Is it explosions at the site? If it were a supersonic missile we would hear a sonic boom. Would it be louder than the impact? Or would the narrow nose angle lessen the boom (my thought). With that in mind the one on the ground does not look much different than a regular missile.


Looks like a hypersonic cruise missile using a ramjet, it was gone over the horizon by the time the sonic boom caught up to the guy with the phone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

*Russian Chechen soldiers were badly defeated by Ukraine and withdrew their troops back home.*






Chechen troops Having suffered heavy losses from the Russian counter-attack, they are being considered to withdraw back to Russia.After losing hundreds of Kadyrovite fighters in the war in Ukraine, Chechen paramilitary forces are being sent to Russia, reports said Sunday. Fighter planes from Russia's Chechnya entered the war in support of the Russian army, with the aim of making a quick strike into Ukraine. but they were violently counter-attacked by the Ukrainian army and caused them to receive a heavy defeat.Russian-Chechen soldiers were badly defeated by Ukraine and withdrew their troops back home.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

They go up with a bang, ya don't wanna be too close when ya shoot at one of these.

*Ukrainian forces attack 2 Russian TOS-1 thermobaric weapon systems, get a direct hit on 2nd attempt*






Ukrainian soldiers attack 2 Russian TOS-1 thermobaric weapon systems.

They miss on their first attempt and send the Russian soldiers fleeing on foot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

*Taiwan Gives to Ukraine Armed Forces Over 100 Drones to Correct Artillery Strikes*


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 21, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5105689


Comrade Fooker Tarlson.
Ramk "Usefull idiot"
Assigned to the Trump Brigade.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Taiwan Gives to Ukraine Armed Forces Over 100 Drones to Correct Artillery Strikes*


It looks like the world is crawling up Putin's ass.
Only Mexico is not going to the Kicking Putin's butt party.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5105689


So, what has Tucker been saying about Russia lately? Or has he gone to ground, taking a much needed vacation, so he can get his foot out of his mouth. Same stupid look, like he was hit in the forehead with a pan shovel and stunned.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2022)

Who do you think that amongst all the Nations on the fucking Earth & supposedly our best friend whom we have fucking given over 80 BILLION FUCKING DOLLARS!!!!! in aid & has refused to aid Ukraine in any manner/shape/form like even doing such a simple thing as joining the embargo on Russia or sell Ukraine weapons and by not doing so, giving support to Putin, at least that's the way I see it.

What Nation has had American troops die for it, while not shedding a single drop of blood in helping the US fight it's battles for it.

What Nation could be so fucking selfish & self-serving & callous not to help Ukraine?

Tough one, eh?

Not at all actually and you know it,

This one is a no-brainer.

It's fucking Israel

Ukraine urges Israel for help, war ravages Mariupol (yahoo.com)

Our buddies, right?

We're fucking suckers

U.S. Aid to Israel 1948-Present – Congress & U.S. Aid to Israel - WRMEA

Fucking useless POS's that we shouldn't give a fucking nickel to, especially now.



BDS now & forever


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> What's that bowtie flappy bit? How you going hypersonic with a whistlemaker on the side?


i think that's a sandbag someone laid on it, probably to set a tool box on...?
or do you mean the X shaped unit? assuming it's an access panel, probably with another on the other side to balance it out?
or maybe a mount to attach it to a plane?
i got the brain surgery covered, you take care of the rocket science.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> It looks like the world is crawling up Putin's ass.
> Only Mexico is not going to the Kicking Putin's butt party.


And Israel
Israel’s ‘neutrality’ towards Russia won’t help Ukraine | The Strategist (aspistrategist.org.au)


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So, what has Tucker been saying about Russia lately? Or has he gone to ground, taking a much needed vacation, so he can get his foot out of his mouth. Same stupid look, like he was hit in the forehead with a pan shovel and stunned.


Tucker Carlson has been doing the "Why are we against Russia" gag.

In truth his point of view has it's moments but right now it's as popular as running Hitler for President would have been during WWII
My advice to Tucker Carlson is get solidly on Team USA or die.
Now is not the time to give aid and comfort to the Enemy of Democracy and Freedom.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think that's a sandbag someone laid on it, probably to set a tool box on...?
> or do you mean the X shaped unit? assuming it's an access panel, probably with another on the other side to balance it out?
> or maybe a mount to attach it to a plane?
> i got the brain surgery covered, you take care of the rocket science.


I am on it. Trust me!


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 21, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> And Israel
> Israel’s ‘neutrality’ towards Russia won’t help Ukraine | The Strategist (aspistrategist.org.au)


I did catch Volodymyr Zelenskyy's speech to Israel to get on the Kicking Putin's Butt train.
I get it with Israel and their position with the Middle East but sometimes they have to take a stand on occupation like they know from history and Hitler.

I hope they change their minds.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty, now there's a cold war relic that will spring back to life with new funding!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukrainian Anti-War Activists Block Trucks At Polish-Belarus Border*






Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty
Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty

488K subscribers


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Tucker Carlson has been doing the "Why are we against Russia" gag.
> 
> In truth his point of view has it's moments but right now it's as popular as running Hitler for President would have been during WWII
> My advice to Tucker Carlson is get solidly on Team USA or die.
> Now is not the time to give aid and comfort to the Enemy of Democracy and Freedom.


He's gonna get death threats from the right, you know how those people are...


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 21, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I did catch Volodymyr Zelenskyy's speech to Israel to get on the Kicking Putin's Butt train.
> I get it with Israel and their position with the Middle East but sometimes they have to take a stand on occupation like they know from history and Hitler.
> 
> I hope they change their minds.


They are occupiers. What do you expect?


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 21, 2022)

So what is this with Putin putting his military leaders under arrest and purging 1000 of his support staff?

It sounds like Paranoid Stalin. 

Also it sound desperate and very much like the Trump White House. Hey could Trump and Putin be talking?


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> They are occupiers. What do you expect?


You have a point.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Taiwan Gives to Ukraine Armed Forces Over 100 Drones to Correct Artillery Strikes*


that is MIGHTY brave of Taiwan. will definitely irritate China, but to what end, who can say? 
it also will generate a lot of good will towards Taiwan, and hopefully stave off any ideas Xi may have gestating.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I did catch Volodymyr Zelenskyy's speech to Israel to get on the Kicking Putin's Butt train.
> I get it with Israel and their position with the Middle East but sometimes they have to take a stand on occupation like they know from history and Hitler.
> 
> I hope they change their minds.


He's Jewish and can get away with saying things and rubbing their noses in it that no one else could get away with it. He put the heat on them pretty good with his speech and knows how to push the buttons of people where ever he speaks. Israel too had a struggle for existence, on several occasions, at war with much larger numbers of people and multiple nations.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's Jewish and can get away with saying things and rubbing their noses in it that no one else could get away with it. He put the heat on them pretty good with his speech and knows how to push the buttons of people where ever he speaks. Israel too had a struggle for existence, on several occasions, at war with much larger numbers of people and multiple nations.


I'm not able to follow everything in real time buI you have a good grasp on it as far as I know.

I'm curious how Israel plays their hand.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is MIGHTY brave of Taiwan. will definitely irritate China, but to what end, who can say?
> it also will generate a lot of good will towards Taiwan, and hopefully stave off any ideas Xi may have gestating.


This war has caused Xi to step back and reevaluate things, he can work both sides of the fence, give Russia groceries, clothes and consumer goods for oil and minerals, no Military stuff. It will benefit the people and hurt the government by bleeding money they don't have buying lot's of shit they don't need, like we do! The USA and EU alone does ten times the trade with China than Russia, we can cut a deal with China. Iran is opening up again and so will Venezuela, people are talking and the government there is desperate for cash, Uncle Sam and everybody else, with notable exceptions, wants to keep the price of oil as low as they can.

This will screw Russia even more by stealing their markets and dropping the price. By the time Russian oil is online again the damage will be done. How much oil will the west need in 10 years if half the cars in America and most in Europe are EVs? Trains are electrified and electric pantograph systems to recharge electric truck batteries on the move. Electric trucks are much easier to make driverless for long hauling, no 18 gears to go through. You don't need to string the wires continuously, just along sections of highway over designated lanes and up long hills, the truck uses battery power most of the time and uses the system to recharge. There are several systems under test in Europe and this war should speed things up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> So what is this with Putin putting his military leaders under arrest and purging 1000 of his support staff?
> 
> It sounds like Paranoid Stalin.
> 
> Also it sound desperate and very much like the Trump White House. Hey could Trump and Putin be talking?


well, i believe in this case, most of it is in response to finding out his entire motor pool has been so shoddily maintained, that tires shredded for almost no reason, money had been diverted into the pockets of commanders, sub commanders, even squad leaders sold off equipment for cash and kept stuff that should have been retired years ago...men were given badly outdated rations, just so many acts of sabotage committed by his own generals, and their staffs.
then there is his growing sense of paranoia, at least according to several articles and interviews i've seen, firing household staff, cooks, minor functionaries. really, who can blame him for being paranoid, his conscience can't possibly be clear.
and, he has to have someone to blame. he can't possibly be at fault, so he has to find people to blame for his failures


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

*UK closes the sky over POLAND: Sky Sabre missile defense system is being deployed with 100 personnel*


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2022)

Sativied said:


> East Europeans and Russians, aka Slavs, looking like Asians… where have I heard that before…


Is the bad to think that? I'm talking about migration of peoples and where they came from. You can see by the change in facial features. I'm looking at it as a cool scientific thing. So I really don't know what you mean. I included my own grandparents as part of the conversation.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 21, 2022)

zeddd said:


> She’s from Slovenia


You're right Zeddd!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2022)

*Ukrainian missile operator describes blowing up Russian 'Z tanks'*


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Ukrainian missile operator describes blowing up Russian 'Z tanks'*


Damn that girl has a sweet smile. The Russians don't stand a chance.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 21, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Who do you think that amongst all the Nations on the fucking Earth & supposedly our best friend whom we have fucking given over 80 BILLION FUCKING DOLLARS!!!!! in aid & has refused to aid Ukraine in any manner/shape/form like even doing such a simple thing as joining the embargo on Russia or sell Ukraine weapons and by not doing so, giving support to Putin, at least that's the way I see it.
> 
> What Nation has had American troops die for it, while not shedding a single drop of blood in helping the US fight it's battles for it.
> 
> ...


Free Palistine!

I don't think the 9/11 attackers Saudi Arabia are helping Ukraine much either. But then they are in the middle of doing some oil deals with China.


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2022)

It struck me, the thing with the hypersonic missiles... the reason they not only used them but very publicly advertised it is a political move to say.
"vee not be caring about your no-fly-zone".


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Is the bad to think that? I'm talking about migration of peoples and where they came from. You can see by the change in facial features. I'm looking at it as a cool scientific thing. So I really don't know what you mean. I included my own grandparents as part of the conversation.


I don't think a pretty obvious observation should turn into a value judgment.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Free Palistine!
> 
> I don't think the 9/11 attackers Saudi Arabia are helping Ukraine much either. But then they are in the middle of doing some oil deals with China.


I don't give a fuck about what other countries have done & but seeing Israel pointing fingers & using the excuse that others are worse.
So that's a fucking excuse used to justify their criminal actions against the Palestinian people?
They won't do a fucking thing to help anyone but themselves
Prove me wrong
Good luck


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

ANC said:


>


i'd trust that more if they weren't using crenshaw as a source of information...and if it wasn't from sky...the faux news of australia...people say they're cleaning up their act, but practically everything i see from them still looks like tabloid horseshit to me


----------



## Sativied (Mar 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Is the bad to think that? I'm talking about migration of peoples and where they came from. You can see by the change in facial features. I'm looking at it as a cool scientific thing. So I really don't know what you mean. I included my own grandparents as part of the conversation.


Is it bad to classify Slavs as Asiatic based on facial features? Is it bad to consider nazi pseudoscience that has been disproven in large scale dna research as a cool scientifc thing? Slavs are not the result of migrated Asians. Not han chinese, not mongolians either. Genetically they can be traced back to some of the oldest indiguous europeans and have changed relatively little since. Slavs are about as Asian as half the Germans. Slavs being Asiatic is nonsense Hitler told to separate the Slavs from the Germans so they could treat them, including your grandparents, as subhumans. Is it bad to “think” that? Well, could be worse, could double down on it after it’s been pointed out it’s nazi nonsense.


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Is it bad to classify Slavs as Asiatic based on facial features


I don't think anyone is trying to do that... They are merely stating the obvious about appearances. Anything else you read into it is all internal stuff.


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2022)

Zelensky calls out Nestlé over its ties to Russia


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky is calling out Nestlé for the Swiss company's continued relationship with Russia.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## Sativied (Mar 22, 2022)

ANC said:


> I don't think anyone is trying to do that... They are merely stating the obvious about appearances. Anything else you read into it is all internal stuff.


Lol at you projecting your lack of self awareness on to me. Instead, stand corrected.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 22, 2022)

ANC said:


> Zelensky calls out Nestlé over its ties to Russia
> 
> 
> Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky is calling out Nestlé for the Swiss company's continued relationship with Russia.
> ...



Nestle is a example of the worst in capitalism. They pump so much ground water into their bottled water plant that it's dropping the ground water level in the area and peoples wells have and are going dry. They pay the state of michigan a $200 fee to pump groundwater per year, that's it, for 400 gallons per minute. They make millions and the locals pay the cost of the damage. They somehow believe that natural resources should be free to them but everyone else should pay. Nestle is hated in Michigan, they are the Exxon of bottled water.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 22, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Who do you think that amongst all the Nations on the fucking Earth & supposedly our best friend whom we have fucking given over 80 BILLION FUCKING DOLLARS!!!!! in aid & has refused to aid Ukraine in any manner/shape/form like even doing such a simple thing as joining the embargo on Russia or sell Ukraine weapons and by not doing so, giving support to Putin, at least that's the way I see it.
> 
> What Nation has had American troops die for it, while not shedding a single drop of blood in helping the US fight it's battles for it.
> 
> ...


Jim you have no idea about Palestinians and Islam, they would publicly hang you and me under sharia law as we are degenerate in their minds. The Israelis would think you were a fucking legend and would open a bar in your name and make a whiskey and Guinness cocktail just for you.
Seriously don’t get your love of terrorists


----------



## zeddd (Mar 22, 2022)

ANC said:


> I don't think anyone is trying to do that... They are merely stating the obvious about appearances. Anything else you read into it is all internal stuff.


Cool attempt as gaslighting, I’m sure you were being ironic


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think we could see something historic with Russian army morale in Ukraine, it will make the American Vietnam moral experience look like no problem at all. Most people under 30 hate Putin and had the means to find out the truth using the internet, but for most that has been largely cut off, but it took a little while. However the BBC does still broadcast in Russian language and until recently they did have some alternative media. If it is true the Russia's are secretly trying to mobilize reserves and are meeting resistance, then the morale problems for the Russians in Ukraine are about to explode, when these boys arrive there, God help their officers!


Conscription is a difficult subject,on one hand we see unmotivated poorly trained teenagers in Russia being used for cannon fodder and those poor kids deserve some empathy as I have posted before(poor bastards whose lives mean not a damn thing to Putin),on the other hand I look at Israel and their conscription and the high morale and esprit d'corps they have when you serve in units w/your neighbors,they have rallied multiple times against all odds attacked in multiple directions by superior numbers in the Arab wars to defend their country,I could see the benefit of 1-2 yrs. of mandantory service in the US,maybe w/ a choice of military or social or peace corps type of thing ,it could go a long way towards uniting our country as far as exposing people to others,working together,accomplishing goals etc..this could breech many divisions and open young minds as well as instilling a inner confidence in young adults that would serve them and our country well in the long term.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Conscription is a difficult subject,on one hand we see unmotivated poorly trained teenagers in Russia being used for cannon fodder and those poor kids deserve some empathy as I have posted before(poor bastards whose lives mean not a damn thing to Putin),on the other hand I look at Israel and their conscription and the high morale and esprit d'corps they have when you serve in units w/your neighbors,they have rallied multiple times against all odds attacked in multiple directions by superior numbers in the Arab wars to defend their country,I could see the benefit of 1-2 yrs. of mandantory service in the US,maybe w/ a choice of military or social or peace corps type of thing ,it could go a long way towards uniting our country as far as exposing people to others,working together,accomplishing goals etc..this could breech many divisions and open young minds as well as instilling a inner confidence in young adults that would serve them and our country well in the long term.


Conscription works if the population is motivated and feels it's under threat, it makes the call for some who don't hear it. However when this happens the army usually screens them for the fit and motivated, if they are modern and professional. In Israel and Ukraine, like Britain before them, faced an existential threat and there was no alternative but to fight to the death. Conscription would be largely a waste of money and professional soldiers generally don't want to serve with them, except when they are motivated and in a war of national survival or liberation, then they fight well. In Ukraine, those that need to be drafted to serve would be considered useless as soldiers, only people with courage are wanted.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 22, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Conscription is a difficult subject,on one hand we see unmotivated poorly trained teenagers in Russia being used for cannon fodder and those poor kids deserve some empathy as I have posted before(poor bastards whose lives mean not a damn thing to Putin),on the other hand I look at Israel and their conscription and the high morale and esprit d'corps they have when you serve in units w/your neighbors,they have rallied multiple times against all odds attacked in multiple directions by superior numbers in the Arab wars to defend their country,I could see the benefit of 1-2 yrs. of mandantory service in the US,maybe w/ a choice of military or social or peace corps type of thing ,it could go a long way towards uniting our country as far as exposing people to others,working together,accomplishing goals etc..this could breech many divisions and open young minds as well as instilling a inner confidence in young adults that would serve them and our country well in the long term.


There is a Dr Gennadiy Druzenko in Ukraine issuing orders to castrate captured Russian soldiers, 27 days into conflict and medics are losing their humanity, it must be f bad on the ground out there.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Conscription works if the population is motivated and feels it's under threat, it makes the call for some who don't hear it. However when this happens the army usually screens them for the fit and motivated, if they are modern and professional. In Israel and Ukraine, like Britain before them, faced an existential threat and there was no alternative but to fight to the death. Conscription would be largely a waste of money and professional soldiers generally don't want to serve with them, except when they are motivated and in a war of national survival or liberation, then they fight well. In Ukraine, those that need to be drafted to serve would be considered useless as soldiers, only people with courage are wanted.


That's a good point there w/conscription,which is why in my idea of it I included alternate avenues for service other than military,I'm well aware of the out of shape status of the US pop.and your damn right that not everyone is cut out for the challenge of mil. service.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 22, 2022)

zeddd said:


> There is a Dr Gennadiy Druzenko in Ukraine issuing orders to castrate captured Russian soldiers, 27 days into conflict and medics are losing their humanity, it must be f bad on the ground out there.


In Mariople,at this point No food,power,fuel city is a bombed out shell,house to house fighting = Wild Kingdom , I've alway's said once the power is out for a week everybody turns into a animal,and that's just the power,factor in everything else and yeah I can see people losing their souls.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 22, 2022)

First world societies should not be doing what Russia is doing. 
They are targeting Civilians and starving them.
I'm guessing Putin was planning on also using chemical weapons but I think he's shitting his pants now that the World is uniting against him and Russia.

It's only a matter of time before Russians get the message even with Putin controlling what they see and hear.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> That's a good point there w/conscription,which is why in my idea of it I included alternate avenues for service other than military,I'm well aware of the out of shape status of the US pop.and your damn right that not everyone is cut out for the challenge of mil. service.


America has such a strong professional military that there is no need for conscription and it is bad for several reasons, among them expense and giving military training to potential domestic terrorists. The same thing happens when there is a large conventional war and Uncle Sam needs warm bodies, standards are lowered and a lot of types that would not normally get in, do. Often they get fucked up more than most with PTSD and some drift into domestic terrorist groups, along with their training. Timothy McVeigh is an example of this and there have been others, giving such people training makes them more dangerous. On 1/6 the FBI picked out the veterans and military people in the mob for this reason, they can be more dangerous than most.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Jim you have no idea about Palestinians and Islam, they would publicly hang you and me under sharia law as we are degenerate in their minds. The Israelis would think you were a fucking legend and would open a bar in your name and make a whiskey and Guinness cocktail just for you.
> Seriously don’t get your love of terrorists


i'm not a big fan of the israelis either, mostly because of the Palestenian...the Jews after WW2 campaigned ceaselessly to annex their "homeland" based on a story in a book of mythological stories...they stole half of a nation that was already full of people, and shoved them into the worse half, then started shooting those that dared venture out...i would be a fucking terrorist too, i'd kill every one of the fucking invaders i could...they're the fucking russians and the Palestinians are the Ukrainians, except that here, the US and other countries HELPED them to take over without a war, so the Palestinians supplied them one...sooo, Jews, no problem, free to believe whatever mythology works for you...Israel? criminal occupiers...


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> America has such a strong professional military that there is no need for conscription and it is bad for several reasons, among them expense and giving military training to potential domestic terrorists. The same thing happens when there is a large conventional war and Uncle Sam needs warm bodies, standards are lowered and a lot of types that would not normally get in, do. Often they get fucked up more than most with PTSD and some drift into domestic terrorist groups, along with their training. Timothy McVeigh is an example of this and there have been others, giving such people training makes them more dangerous. On 1/6 the FBI picked out the veterans and military people in the mob for this reason, they can be more dangerous than most.


Ok, you've convinced me it's not a good idea for the US and wars don't require sheer numbers anymore and professional troops like the US has are def. superior,I was just thinking w/the division in the US that some kind of shared experience bringing together the young from different parts of the US and of diff. ethnicities might be beneficial in some way.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Cool attempt as gaslighting, I’m sure you were being ironic


i don't think ANC is doing what you're suggesting, at least not intentionally...many eastern Europeans do APPEAR to have Asian genetics, even though they don't. i myself had assumed some interbreeding. of course, i don't hold that as any kind of reason to suppress a people, and it would have just been an interesting fact, had it been true. i don't think ANC would hold it as a reason to supress anyone, either...Schuyler, i'm not so sure about


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

I heard it mentioned that Russian officers haven't been paid in months and I don't know if it's true, I had a quick look on google, but couldn't find much on it. Anybody know more about it, or if it's true?

I also heard a retired general on TV saying the Russian army had no NCO core, no sergeants with the kind of training, awareness and motivation that western armies have. We depend heavily on the NCOs in our armies and the Germans used to do it most of all, older experienced guys chosen from the smart and motivated. They are as smart as the officers, or smarter, but not educated and career people for the most part.

In the Russian army, things are top down and officers do all the leading and not much thinking on their own, tactical doctrine is ridged and inflexible, they follow the same plan, even as conditions change on the battlefield.

It would seem to me, paying officers would be a priority with such an army, if it's true that they haven't been paid, I wonder why we haven't herd more about it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Conscription is a difficult subject,on one hand we see unmotivated poorly trained teenagers in Russia being used for cannon fodder and those poor kids deserve some empathy as I have posted before(poor bastards whose lives mean not a damn thing to Putin),on the other hand I look at Israel and their conscription and the high morale and esprit d'corps they have when you serve in units w/your neighbors,they have rallied multiple times against all odds attacked in multiple directions by superior numbers in the Arab wars to defend their country,I could see the benefit of 1-2 yrs. of mandantory service in the US,maybe w/ a choice of military or social or peace corps type of thing ,it could go a long way towards uniting our country as far as exposing people to others,working together,accomplishing goals etc..this could breech many divisions and open young minds as well as instilling a inner confidence in young adults that would serve them and our country well in the long term.


it's all in how you handle it. the Israelis need and value those conscripts, and train them hard, but treat them well. they also fight for the existence of their homes, and while i don't like what the israeli's did and continue to do to the palestinians, it is at least a noble goal.
the russians need those conscripts, but don't value them highly, and don't train them that well, feed them expired shit, and ask them to invade peaceful neighbors for putin's glory ...and you can see the consequences in Ukraine


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

zeddd said:


> There is a Dr Gennadiy Druzenko in Ukraine issuing orders to castrate captured Russian soldiers, 27 days into conflict and medics are losing their humanity, it must be f bad on the ground out there.


https://www.newsweek.com/ukrainian-medic-apologizes-after-saying-russian-pows-should-castrated-1690301

i sometimes say shit when i'm under pressure that i don't mean, and most people who know me know that i'm just venting....the man has a law degree and a medical degree, and has run a volunteer staffed field hospital since 2014, when the russians invaded crimea...sounds more like someone venting under an incredible amount of stress, than someone plotting the disfigurment of thousands of soldiers, many of whom gave up voluntarily when they discovered what they had been sent to do. if he had real intentions of harming russian soldiers, i doubt he would have announced it on youtube


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

Someone posted this before, but I thought it was so funny, I gotta post it again!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Ok, you've convinced me it's not a good idea for the US and wars don't require sheer numbers anymore and professional troops like the US has are def. superior,I was just thinking w/the division in the US that some kind of shared experience bringing together the young from different parts of the US and of diff. ethnicities might be beneficial in some way.


after WW1, to help deal with the highest unemployment in history, the US ran the CCC, the Civilian Conservation Corps. they put returning service men and the unemployed to work, using returning military officers as leaders. they built roads, bridges, built two national parks and more than 700 smaller parks all across the country, planted 3.5 Billion trees...there were a few problems, like racially segregated camps, which i don't condone, but it was the 1930s and 40s...racial equality was just a dream then...guess it still is now, but at least we've made some progress...
but if you get rid of the racial segregation, it would be a good way to help rebuild the infrastructure of the country, build character in young people, and introduce them to working with people from all over the country, of all ethnicities


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 22, 2022)

MSNBC says the Ukrainian Soldier are giving Russian Troops hell as those troops try to take parts of Kyiv !

I think we all know that Russia has the bigger army but I find solace in news lake that.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Someone posted this before, but I thought it was so funny, I gotta post it again!
> 
> View attachment 5105976


A Dumb Look fan boy are ya? LOL


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I heard it mentioned that Russian officers haven't been paid in months and I don't know if it's true, I had a quick look on google, but couldn't find much on it. Anybody know more about it, or if it's true?
> 
> I also heard a retired general on TV saying the Russian army had no NCO core, no sergeants with the kind of training, awareness and motivation that western armies have. We depend heavily on the NCOs in our armies and the Germans used to do it most of all, older experienced guys chosen from the smart and motivated. They are as smart as the officers, or smarter, but not educated and career people for the most part.
> 
> ...


NCO's are the glue,any officer in the US will tell you that and freely admit that they rely on NCO's to make it all work, and are empowered to make decisions at the squad level, how baffled we are at the whole modus operandi of the Russian strategy in Ukraine when they had clear blueprints on modern warfare from prior Western operations the same goes for the structure of their forces,I imagine they are too stubborn and resistant to change, it's pretty confounding that it doesn't appear that Russia has learned much the last 30 yrs. and Ukraine has shown them to be fossilized,resulting from corruption and looking inward instead of outward.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> after WW1, to help deal with the highest unemployment in history, the US ran the CCC, the Civilian Conservation Corps. they put returning service men and the unemployed to work, using returning military officers as leaders. they built roads, bridges, built two national parks and more than 700 smaller parks all across the country, planted 3.5 Billion trees...there were a few problems, like racially segregated camps, which i don't condone, but it was the 1930s and 40s...racial equality was just a dream then...guess it still is now, but at least we've made some progress...
> but if you get rid of the racial segregation, it would be a good way to help rebuild the infrastructure of the country, build character in young people, and introduce them to working with people from all over the country, of all ethnicities


With the shortage of employees they are facing now, business would howl!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> MSNBC says the Ukrainian Soldier are giving Russian Troops hell as those troops try to take parts of Kyiv !
> 
> I think we all know that Russia has the bigger army but I find solace in news lake that.


I believe they are driving them back from Kyiv with offensive operations, their cities are like ours, surrounded by urban sprawl, suburbs and bedroom communities that go on for many miles on all the approaches.

Russia has a big army on paper, Vlad can't concentrate enough force quickly enough to take the country. The Ukrainians will easily out number them in combat troops and probably do now. Numbers of troops will be important in this war as it will be largely an infantry army. Modern anti tank weapons have changed modern warfare and made tanks like battleships after WW2, they will use small tank hunting teams, not massed tanks to attack the Russians. Stinger AA missiles take close air support off the table and much of the Russians combat power. These two weapons systems are an equalizer for infantry and we have been supplying lot's of them. I think the Ukrainians are training and equipping soldiers faster than the Russians can call up theirs and get them ready. The Ukrainians are highly motivated and are learning from experience to become even more deadly to the Russians. Russia cannot get enough combat power into the area, even if they had it, which they don't. They have elite forces, but it would be unwise to throw the imperial guard into this fight, Vlad needs to save some.


----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2022)

More good news. Those 18 year old Russian boys might be on their way to hell, but they can't get there by train.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> NCO's are the glue,any officer in the US will tell you that and freely admit that they rely on NCO's to make it all work, and are empowered to make decisions at the squad level, how baffled we are at the whole modus operandi of the Russian strategy in Ukraine when they had clear blueprints on modern warfare from prior Western operations the same goes for the structure of their forces,I imagine they are too stubborn and resistant to change, it's pretty confounding that it doesn't appear that Russia has learned much the last 30 yrs. and Ukraine has shown them to be fossilized,resulting from corruption and looking inward instead of outward.


i don't find it baffling at all, now that some facts have come out...russia is a country run by a criminal cartel, with putin as the undisputed god father...it is common practice to skim funds, sell equipment, blow off assignments...you get what you pay for, unless you have a load of oligarchs taking their piece, the commanders under them taking their piece, the men under them selling off equipment for extra money, signing off on tasks that were never begun, much less completed...makes perfect sense with that information


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With the shortage of employees they are facing now, business would howl!


make it a mandatory one year stretch for everyone...give them college credit for it, and make them all eligible for low cost student loans if they complete their year of service. it would produce better people, better workers, get more people with more skills back into the habit of going to work every day


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

injinji said:


> More good news. Those 18 year old Russian boys might be on their way to hell, but they can't get there by train.


Russia depends on trains enormously, this means almost all the northern forces assaulting Kyiv are cut off from resupply. If the people start pulling up the rails and hiding them in the woods, it would sure fuck things up for the Russians for awhile. They have specialized railway units though, or are suppose to. The Russians move everything they can by rail, as close to the fighting as they can, because they don't have many trucks. So trouble with the railway in Belarus would be disaster for the Russian northern front and relieve Kyiv, with large numbers of prisoners taken.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

zeddd said:


> There is a Dr Gennadiy Druzenko in Ukraine issuing orders to castrate captured Russian soldiers, 27 days into conflict and medics are losing their humanity, it must be f bad on the ground out there.


Gotcha.









Ukrainian Medic Apologizes After Saying Russian POWs Should Be Castrated


A statement from the hospital's website says Druzenko's comments were "prompted by threats against Gennadiy and his family personally."




www.google.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think ANC is doing what you're suggesting, at least not intentionally...many eastern Europenas do APPEAR to have Asian genetics, even though they don't. i myself had assumed some interbreeding. of course, i don't hold that as any kind of reason to suppress a people, and it would have just been an interesting fact, had it been true. i don't think ANC would hold it as a reason to supress anyone, either...Schuyler, i'm not so sure about


After the castration troll, you need to take this one with a block of salt. He isn’t shaped like our usual trolls, less toad more shark. Entertainment value only.


----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Russia depends on trains enormously, this means almost all the northern forces assaulting Kyiv are cut off from resupply. If the people start pulling up the rails and hiding them in the woods, it would sure fuck things up for the Russians for awhile. They have specialize railway units though, or are suppose to. The Russians move everything they can by rail, as close to the fighting as they can, because they don't have many trucks. So trouble with the railway in Belarus would be disaster for the Russian northern front and relieve Kyiv, with large numbers of prisoners taken.


They should get at least a week's respite. And after that the Russians will have to post guards on the tracks, pulling them from somewhere else.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

injinji said:


> They should get at least a week's respite. And after that the Russians will have to post guards on the tracks, pulling them from somewhere else.


they don't have the men to post guards on rail lines. it looks like there are 4 major rail lines that go from Belarus to Ukraine, each one about 25-40 km long...thats a lot of rails to guard when he's already short of men


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

injinji said:


> They should get at least a week's respite. And after that the Russians will have to post guards on the tracks, pulling them from somewhere else.


Even that won't be effective if the idea catches on that this is a way from stopping the Russian army at the border of Belarus itself. The Russia's could only go a few hundred miles beyond their rail network before the war and most of their available tucks and transport are in Ukraine now and much of it will likely end up cut off and destroyed or captured. This could be a chance with the army, or parts of it revolting, to take back their country from the Russians, like the Ukrainians. They get western news in most of the country and this is one of the effects, unlike propaganda, it has the ring of truth and independence. It's what would happen in Russia too, if Russians got western style free news like Belarussians do.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2022/mar/22/alexei-navalny-13-years-more-jail-fraud

and if putin stays in charge, he'll be found guilty of something else in 9 years, every 9 years, till he dies in a prison cell, for daring to call putin out...


----------



## printer (Mar 22, 2022)

*WHO: 15 dead in more than 60 attacks on Ukrainian health care facilities*
At least 15 people have died in attacks on Ukrainian health care facilities in the Russian invasion according to the World Health Organization on Tuesday.

As NBC News reported, the WHO said there have been at least 15 deaths and 37 injuries resulting from more than 60 attacks on Ukrainian health care facilities as of Friday. The organization is working to confirm other attacks that are believed to have occurred since the start of the invasion.

A WHO spokesperson told NBC that attack on health care may constitute violations of international law as they “cause death and injury and deprive people of urgently needed health care."

Jarno Habicht, WHO Representative in Ukraine, said in an interview published on Monday, "There is no safe place in Ukraine right now, yet we need to ensure that health services are available."

"People are running out of food and water, and hospitals might not have electricity. Worse still, we have seen many attacks on health workers and health facilities as well as patients. This is happening daily and is unacceptable," he added.

Since Moscow's attack on Ukraine began, maternity wards and cancer hospitals have been attacked. A bombing at a children's hospital in Mariupol earlier this month resulted in three deaths, including a child and a pregnant woman.








WHO: 15 dead in more than 60 attacks on Ukrainian health care facilities


At least 15 people have died in attacks on Ukrainian health care facilities during the Russian invasion, the World Health Organization (WHO) said on Tuesday.As NBC News reported, the WHO said …




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Even that won't be effective if the idea catches on that this is a way from stopping the Russian army at the border of Belarus itself. The Russia's could only go a few hundred miles beyond their rail network before the war and most of their available tucks and transport are in Ukraine now and much of it will likely end up cut off and destroyed or captured. This could be a chance with the army, or parts of it revolting, to take back their country from the Russians, like the Ukrainians. They get western news in most of the country and this is one of the effects, unlike propaganda, it has the ring of truth and independence. It's what would happen in Russia too, if Russians got western style free news like Belarussians do.


im not so sure about that...if they had grown up with free access to world news, then yes, but after having been raised on russian state propaganda, they would only view the real news as western anti russian propaganda...it would probably sink in over the course of a year or two, that they had been raised on a diet of state lies, and then they would be a nation of despair, cynicism, despondency...it takes time to wean an addict off of their drug, and there is usually a lot of vomit, shit, self loathing, and blame involved...
do not expect the russian people to react well to the truth, once they're forced to admit it's the truth


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

Did Lukashenko pass the same laws in Belarus that they have in Russia, about saying the word "war"? Does the internet iron curtain stop at Russia's border and with it's ISPs? They can get foreign TV and radio broadcast with little trouble and must talk about shit, especially if Lukashenko want to send the army to Ukraine! They have joined Russia under the economic shit house and convoys of trucks with supplies at the western border are held by protestors and will be for awhile, so no goodies coming in from the EU.


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Cool attempt as gaslighting, I’m sure you were being ironic


Bro, I was honest and sincere... I was raised under the nightmare of apartheid, so maybe I am so aware that I appear to be lacking self-awareness.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2022)

i keep hear conflicting reports that Belarus is gonna enter....i just don't see it....especially with a rebel contigent on they're own soil


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Jim you have no idea about Palestinians and Islam, they would publicly hang you and me under sharia law as we are degenerate in their minds. The Israelis would think you were a fucking legend and would open a bar in your name and make a whiskey and Guinness cocktail just for you.
> Seriously don’t get your love of terrorists


This is the Israeli response/reaction to those terrorist balloon bombs that Hamas let drift over Israel causing no damage or deaths.








Maybe a little overkill?
Or, not enough?


https://cdns.abclocal.go.com/content/kabc/images/cms/235907_1280x720.jpghttps://israelipalestinian.procon.org/deaths-in-the-conflict/?msclkid=4eea1aeca9f511ec905db01cd2ce4b9e


Aw, fuck it 
Kill all those filthy Palestinians.
That would be a "Final Solution" to the problem
Right?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> im not so sure about that...if they had grown up with free access to world news, then yes, but after having been raised on russian state propaganda, they would only view the real news as western anti russian propaganda...it would probably sink in over the course of a year or two, that they had been raised on a diet of state lies, and then they would be a nation of despair, cynicism, despondency...it takes time to wean an addict off of their drug, and there is usually a lot of vomit, shit, self loathing, and blame involved...
> do not expect the russian people to react well to the truth, once they're forced to admit it's the truth


Belarus is different, it's a bit like Ukraine, people from there speak with a distinctive accent and dialect. They are far more influenced by the west than Russians and have their own national identity. I'm sure there are holdovers and loyalists to the regime, but unlike Russia, they are probably in the minority and on their back feet now. There is a lot of political division in the country, they have a real president in exile, Lukashenko cheated and imprisoned his opponents. He needed the backing of Russian interior forces to keep a lid on things months ago. Getting pushed into a war with Ukraine could be the straw that breaks the camels back. A defeated army, or one convinced to turn around and head for Lukashenko, with Ukrainian support (not troops) would be trouble and civil war for Belarus. It would be real hard for Vlad to explain fighting, much less, losing in two Slavic neighbors that defeated him in popular nationalist uprisings. There are pipelines going through Belarus too and they might become a target, more troops would be required, because that would cut off much of Vlad's cash.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

This puts heat on Vlad.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Putin's Anti-NATO Rampage Backfires As Neutral Countries Look For Protection*






Heather Conley, president of the German Marshall Fund, talks about how Russian belligerence has made its non-NATO neighbors nervous that they could be next after Ukraine, driving them toward NATO even as Vladimir Putin tries to blame his invasion of Ukraine on NATO expansion.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> This is the Israeli response/reaction to those terrorist balloon bombs that Hamas let drift over Israel causing no damage or deaths.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106041
> ...


Jimi you do realize all this shit over there started with these two guys don't you???


you know one of the guys, the other is really not well known but he is









Amin al-Husseini - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





and it evolved into what you see there......

and it brought facism and socialism to the middle eat....


----------



## printer (Mar 22, 2022)

*Ukraine Eyes Mariupol Evacuation Bid as Kyiv Locks Down*








'Powerful Bombs' Rock Ukraine's Besieged Mariupol Amid New Rescue Bid - The Moscow Times


Two "super powerful bombs" rocked Mariupol on Tuesday as Ukrainian authorities made a fresh attempt at rescuing civilians from the besieged port city which has suffered relentless shelling since Russia's invasion began almost a month ago. More than 200,000 people are trapped in the strategic...




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## printer (Mar 22, 2022)

According to the RKK, more than 347 thousand people arrived in Russia from the DPR and LPR
*Russian Red Cross: 347,808 people crossed the DPR and LPR border with Russia*
More than 347,000 people crossed the borders of the LPR and DPR with Russia, the Russian Red Cross reported, citing data from the We Together headquarters.

"Currently, 347,808 people have arrived on the territory of the Russian Federation from the Donetsk and Lugansk People's Republics ," the press service of the organization said in a statement.

It is clarified that the arrived people are provided with humanitarian, financial, psychosocial assistance, legal advice and many other issues.

Earlier, the Russian Emergencies Ministry reported that since February 18, about 360,000 refugees arrived in Russia from Ukraine .








По данным РКК, в Россию из ДНР и ЛНР прибыли более 347 тысяч человек


Более 347 тысяч человек пересекли границы ЛНР и ДНР с Россией, сообщил Российский Красный Крест со ссылкой на данные штаба "Мы вместе". РИА Новости, 22.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





*The ex-deputy of the Rada announced the preparations for the overthrow of Zelensky. "In the next two weeks"*
Nationalist detachments organize a military coup within two weeks and overthrow Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky. This statement was made by the ex-deputy of the Verkhovna Rada of Ukraine Ilya Kiva in his telegram channel.

“The nationalists have prepared for the realization of their old dream: coming to power through a military coup. They are well aware that Zelensky is now weak and demoralized, all yesterday's partners have thrown him. Zelensky is not in Kyiv, he is abroad, from where he writes his videos. And the group of nationalists, which is in direct contact with counterintelligence, will prepare this coup. Now almost all administrative buildings in Kyiv are occupied by these people, they are waiting for the right moment. This will happen in the next two weeks,” Kiva said.

Russia is conducting a forced special operation to demilitarize and denazify Ukraine. Russian President Vladimir Putin said that the purpose of the special operation is to help the residents of Donbass and free them from years of genocide. The President noted that the occupation of Ukraine is not the goal of Russia. The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation stressed that the Russian army strikes exclusively at military facilities of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, without harming civilians.








Экс-депутат Рады сообщил о подготовке свержения Зеленского


«В ближайшие две недели»




ura-news.translate.goog





*The Russian army eliminated the mercenaries, the nationalists staged a chemical attack. The main thing about the special operation on March 21*
The Russian army attacked the training center for foreign mercenaries, the Ministry of Defense confirmed that the nationalists staged a chemical attack. URA.RU brings the main news about the special operation in Ukraine by the evening of March 21.

The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation reported a strike on a training center for foreign mercenaries and nationalists in the Rivne region. As a result of the strike, 80 mercenaries were destroyed;
An ammonia leak occurred at the SumyKhimProm plant in the Sumy region of Ukraine . The Russian Defense Ministry said that it was a planned provocation from Ukrainian nationalists;
The head of Roscosmos, Dmitry Rogozin, said that bioweapons from Ukraine were aimed at the genocide of Russians. Former adviser to former US President Donald Trump, Roger Stone, admitted that the Americans have a network of laboratories in Ukraine ;
Russian paratroopers cleared the suburbs of Kiev from the nationalists . According to the Ministry of Defense, retreating nationalists abandoned tanks, armored personnel carriers and ammunition;
The representative of the people's militia of the Donetsk People's Republic, Eduard Basurin, told URA.RU that nationalists are preventing the evacuation of civilians from Mariupol. According to Basurin, they open fire on families with children who are trying to leave the city;
The Ministry of Defense reported that nationalists in Kiev are using residential buildings to hide from the Russian military;
Russia had previously launched a forced special operation to demilitarize and denazify Ukraine. Russian President Vladimir Putin stressed that the purpose of the special operation is to protect the inhabitants of Donbass from years of genocide. Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov called it "the culmination of the course that the West has pursued since the early 1990s after it became clear that Russia would not be obedient, and Russia has its own opinion." The Russian Defense Ministry noted that the Russian army is acting carefully, without hurting civilians.








Армия РФ ликвидировала наемников, националисты устроили химатаку


Главное о спецоперации 21 марта




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

printer said:


> To help Ukraine cope with the economic devastation of war, EU leaders are looking at setting up a "trust fund" for the country, according to a draft document seen by AFP Tuesday.
> 
> The funds would "provide support to the Ukrainian Government for its immediate needs and, once the Russian onslaught has ceased, for the reconstruction of a democratic Ukraine."


Look at it like bridge financing, there is no way Vlad and his buddies will get their seized money back until damages, loans and compensation are paid to the Ukrainians first, along with a trust fund for their military to buy top notch western weapons or develop their own. A military trust fund would be a practical punitive measure against Russia and Vlad and the oligarchs can pay for it. The old soviet union paid for most of the arms that will kill the Russians in this war too, so it makes it a nice little package for Russia to swallow. They will have, or will pay for the catastrophe that has befallen them, they paid for most of the soviet weapons that will kill them and they will pay for the modern weapons that will kill them too, and the material damage they cause, when they start dividing up all that seized Russian cash and property.

So the Trust fund or loans might be repaid quickly, Ukraine suddenly has excellent credit, that future Russian money can be banked upon and will be.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> im not so sure about that...if they had grown up with free access to world news, then yes, but after having been raised on russian state propaganda, they would only view the real news as western anti russian propaganda...it would probably sink in over the course of a year or two, that they had been raised on a diet of state lies, and then they would be a nation of despair, cynicism, despondency...it takes time to wean an addict off of their drug, and there is usually a lot of vomit, shit, self loathing, and blame involved...
> do not expect the russian people to react well to the truth, once they're forced to admit it's the truth


Sounds like the Bible belt.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

Odd that there were no secondaries from supposed stored ordnance.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 22, 2022)

Gawd sez https://www.thedailybeast.com/vladimir-putins-holy-man-russian-orthodox-patriarch-kirill-pushed-for-the-eradication-of-ukraine


----------



## printer (Mar 22, 2022)

*Former Trump adviser admits to developing bioweapons in Ukraine*








Экс-советник Трампа признался в разработке биооружия на Украине


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Trump Ally Roger Stone Sides With Putin, Claims Russia 'Acting Defensively'*








Trump Ally Roger Stone Sides With Putin, Claims Russia 'Acting Defensively'


The right-wing strategist floated the Russian claim that Ukraine is developing bioweapons, which the U.S. and Ukrainian government have strongly denied.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2022)

Roger Stone can go suck it as far as i am concerned


----------



## printer (Mar 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Roger Stone can go suck it as far as i am concerned


Seems he is working for Russia.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2022)

printer said:


> Seems he is working for Russia.


seems so from that post....hope 1/6 is watching........that post almost confirms


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

All the money that the EU and USA are giving the Ukrainians can be compensated with seized Russian money, even the gifts, much less the loans. The Russians can and will pay for it all, down to the last fucking dime and then some. They could even provide a military trust fund for future Ukrainian military funding. Because Vlad and the oligarchs robbed the country blind for decades and stashed vast sums overseas, that makes this possible, along with more than the usual number of historic ironies. It all adds up to a big loss for Russia and a bigger one for Vlad, one they will pay for almost totally.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

printer said:


> Seems he is working for Russia.


Guess who's coming to America soon? Julian and he might have something to say!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Guess who's coming to America soon? Julian and he might have something to say!


did they finally extradite him to the US??


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Roger Stone can go suck it as far as i am concerned


Julian is coming to America soon and might have something to say about Roger, in exchange for a deal, time served and a ticket home.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> did they finally extradite him to the US??


He lost in the high court and one more step and he's on his way. I think he will be open to a deal, he's been in jail more or less for years now and would not want to be looking at 20 more in America.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Belarus is different, it's a bit like Ukraine, people from there speak with a distinctive accent and dialect. They are far more influenced by the west than Russians and have their own national identity. I'm sure there are holdovers and loyalists to the regime, but unlike Russia, they are probably in the minority and on their back feet now. There is a lot of political division in the country, they have a real president in exile, Lukashenko cheated and imprisoned his opponents. He needed the backing of Russian interior forces to keep a lid on things months ago. Getting pushed into a war with Ukraine could be the straw that breaks the camels back. A defeated army, or one convinced to turn around and head for Lukashenko, with Ukrainian support (not troops) would be trouble and civil war for Belarus. It would be real hard for Vlad to explain fighting, much less, losing in two Slavic neighbors that defeated him in popular nationalist uprisings. There are pipelines going through Belarus too and they might become a target, more troops would be required, because that would cut off much of Vlad's cash.


as weird as it seems, the russians are still paying the Ukraines for that oil flowing through their country...
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2022-03-21/ukraine-says-russia-still-pays-in-hard-currency-for-gas-transit

https://www.reuters.com/business/energy/russian-gas-will-continue-flow-through-ukraine-europe-ukraines-naftogaz-2022-03-14/

Ukraine needs the cash, and EU needs the gas...the spice must flow...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> in exchange for


That sounds to me like not a done deal, so the “is” isn’t.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

Putin's PR game is falling flat. But in Zelensky's hands, the pen is mightier than the sword | CNN


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky is trying to prove there's truth in the old expression, 'the pen is mightier than the sword.' Or in his case -- the selfie video is mightier than the Russian fighter jet. Here, communications coaches Bill McGowan and Juliana Silva dissect Zelensky's PR...




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> as weird as it seems, the russians are still paying the Ukraines for that oil flowing through their country...
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2022-03-21/ukraine-says-russia-still-pays-in-hard-currency-for-gas-transit
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/business/energy/russian-gas-will-continue-flow-through-ukraine-europe-ukraines-naftogaz-2022-03-14/
> ...


Those Belarussian rebels might have other ideas, once they are let loose in Ukraine, or the Ukrainians let them loose on the Belarus railways, feeding Russians into Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That sounds to me like not a done deal, so the “is” isn’t.


He has no character and would you want to do 20 years for Roger Stone or Donald Trump? Nobody in their right mind would sacrifice themselves for that and Julian has been in jail and holed up in an embassy for years and could get time served, or charges can be added. When they dragged him out of the embassy in London, he looked like he was taken from a solitary confinement cell or a dungeon!


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Look at it like bridge financing, there is no way Vlad and his buddies will get their seized money back until damages, loans and compensation are paid to the Ukrainians first, along with a trust fund for their military to buy top notch western weapons or develop their own. A military trust fund would be a practical punitive measure against Russia and Vlad and the oligarchs can pay for it. The old soviet union paid for most of the arms that will kill the Russians in this war too, so it makes it a nice little package for Russia to swallow. They will have, or will pay for the catastrophe that has befallen them, they paid for most of the soviet weapons that will kill them and they will pay for the modern weapons that will kill them too, and the material damage they cause, when they start dividing up all that seized Russian cash and property.
> 
> So the Trust fund or loans might be repaid quickly, Ukraine suddenly has excellent credit, that future Russian money can be banked upon and will be.


If anyone is getting demilitarised, let it be Russia, they have proven they don't know how to use an army for good.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 22, 2022)

printer said:


> *Former Trump adviser admits to developing bioweapons in Ukraine*
> Former Donald Trump adviser Roger Stone admitted to developing bioweapons in Ukraine. He stated that there are biolaboratories on the territory of Ukraine financed by the United States.
> 
> “Ukraine is hardly like what we are told in the media. In fact, the Ukrainians used their land to place double-launch missile units. In fact, there are biolaboratories there that are financed by our tax revenues and are preparing God knows what plague to unleash on the Russian people, ”Stone’s words are reported by RIA Novosti.
> ...


Stone has a massive tattoo of Nixon


----------



## printer (Mar 22, 2022)

*Ukraine retakes key Kyiv suburb as civilians fleeing Mariupol describe devastation*
Ukraine said it retook a strategically important suburb of Kyiv early Tuesday as Russian forces squeezed other areas near the capital and pressed their attack on the embattled southern port of Mariupol.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/ukraine-russsia-invasion-mariupol-1.6392924


----------



## zeddd (Mar 22, 2022)

ANC said:


> Bro, I was honest and sincere... I was raised under the nightmare of apartheid, so maybe I am so aware that I appear to be lacking self-awareness.


Seriously I was surprised by it, but I’m glad you didn’t deny it


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He has no character and would you want to do 20 years for Roger Stone or Donald Trump? Nobody in their right mind would sacrifice themselves for that and Julian has been in jail and holed up in an embassy for years and could get time served, or charges can be added. When they dragged him out of the embassy in London, he looked like he was taken from a solitary confinement cell or a dungeon!


Nothing in here I can hang my hat on. This is one chicken I’m not counting til it is in five bags in the freezer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Stone has a massive tattoo of Nixon


He also has Julian coming to America, looking for a deal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukraine retakes key Kyiv suburb as civilians fleeing Mariupol describe devastation*
> Ukraine said it retook a strategically important suburb of Kyiv early Tuesday as Russian forces squeezed other areas near the capital and pressed their attack on the embattled southern port of Mariupol.
> 
> 
> ...


Here is where they drove the Russians back, a key supply route to Kyiv, the highway junction at Makarov. If the Belarus railways are disrupted or cut, the Russians west of Kyiv would be soon screwed. The Ukrainians are putting constant heat on them and forcing them to use up troops and ammunition. So they won't last long and might regret wasting all that ammunition on Kyiv and the surrounding communities instead of using it to defend themselves.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He also has Julian coming to America, looking for a deal.


Uncertain.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Nothing in here I can hang my hat on. This is one chicken I’m not counting til it is in five bags in the freezer.


I'm just going by probabilities, but he was the bridge between Russian military intelligence and Stone. He has the rest of his life to lose in a US prison and the DOJ wants Stone so bad they can taste it. They don't like pardons by corrupt presidents and Roger never had to face the music for the real deal. With the background of current events, it's a bad time to get tried as a Russian agent.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Uncertain.


Well the news I read is he will be arriving fairly soon and I don't think he has any great ideological cause to defend. It is highly probable and I have no doubt Roger knows every detail of the case and is worried.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506326694927515657
interesting?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Uncertain.











Julian Assange is dealt a legal blow as he fights extradition to the U.S.


Britain's top court on Monday refused WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange permission to appeal against a decision to extradite him to the U.S. to face spying charges.




www.npr.org


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

*Who is Russia's top commander in Ukraine? The US isn't sure.*





The US has been unable to determine if Russia has designated a military commander responsible for leading the country's war in Ukraine, according to multiple sources familiar with the matter — something that current and former defense officials say is likely a key contributor to the apparent clumsiness and disorganization of the Russian assault.
Without a top, theater-wide commander on the ground in or near Ukraine, units from different Russian military districts operating in different parts of Ukraine appear to be competing for resources rather than coordinating their efforts, according to two US defense officials.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

Now that US and other intelligence agencies along with the pentagon have had a real close look at the Russian military this past month. I'm sure they are tailoring the weapons systems and other things to the requirements of the Ukrainians and making them even more effective Russian killers. Because they have been mostly ambushing the Russian advances and fighting defensively, trading turf for time, the ratio of Russian dead and wounded to Ukrainians is high. The Ukrainians are taking loses, but they are probably gaining experience because they tend to have a better chance of living by fighting smarter.

We haven't heard much about IED,s, mines or suicide bombers, associated with asymmetrical warfare, because it's an even fight at this point. That's not to say the Ukrainians won't have the roads lined with IEDs, along the Russian's lines of advance, or even retreat. It is easier to blow them up from a mile or two away, than to take fire shooting at them


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Julian Assange is dealt a legal blow as he fights extradition to the U.S.
> 
> 
> Britain's top court on Monday refused WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange permission to appeal against a decision to extradite him to the U.S. to face spying charges.
> ...


I concur with “probable”. “Chickens hatched”. Until he is transferred into our custody without perhaps a sudden polonium supplement, I’m not ready to wager.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I concur with “probable”. “Chickens hatched”. Until he is transferred into our custody without perhaps a sudden polonium supplement, I’m not ready to wager.


Roger is all he has to deal with and it could mean a lot of charges dropped and being deported back home, he already did a lot of time.


----------



## printer (Mar 22, 2022)

* DoD official: Russia’s hypersonic missile boast ‘a bit of a head-scratcher’ *









DoD official: Russia’s hypersonic missile boast ‘a bit of a head-scratcher’


Russia’s claim about the hypersonic missile has drawn scrutiny from arms observers in recent days, and the senior DoD official described the weapon’s alleged deployment as confusing.




www.politico.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

printer said:


> * DoD official: Russia’s hypersonic missile boast ‘a bit of a head-scratcher’ *
> 
> Russia’s claim about the hypersonic missile has drawn scrutiny from arms observers in recent days, and the senior DoD official described the weapon’s alleged deployment as confusing.
> 
> ...


They expended most of that combat power pounding civilians and committing war crimes against civilians in the cities and have probably used up much of the stocks of missiles and even the shells they brought in with them. The Ukrainians have also been blowing up their logistics and going after their weak link, trucks.

When the time comes to defend themselves from the Ukrainian forces attacking them, they might regret the waste of ammo.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

printer said:


> * DoD official: Russia’s hypersonic missile boast ‘a bit of a head-scratcher’ *
> 
> Russia’s claim about the hypersonic missile has drawn scrutiny from arms observers in recent days, and the senior DoD official described the weapon’s alleged deployment as confusing.
> 
> ...


To try the shiny new toy out? Our previous NCA wanted to thermonuke weather.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2022)

printer said:


> *WHO: 15 dead in more than 60 attacks on Ukrainian health care facilities*
> At least 15 people have died in attacks on Ukrainian health care facilities in the Russian invasion according to the World Health Organization on Tuesday.
> 
> As NBC News reported, the WHO said there have been at least 15 deaths and 37 injuries resulting from more than 60 attacks on Ukrainian health care facilities as of Friday. The organization is working to confirm other attacks that are believed to have occurred since the start of the invasion.
> ...


I heard a lady in Mariupol talking to the BBC about the hospitals being bombed. She said, "every damn thing is being bombed, so of course they are hitting the hospitals. They are hitting everything."


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 22, 2022)

Here is Chinese Propaganda Bullshit platter minus hoisin sauce.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


>


I think the Ukrainians have been electing tough mayors, the mayor of Kyiv was a boxer and a big guy, I saw his brother on TV and he is a fucking monster! He would fill the average conscript, Russian or Ukrainian's, short's pretty quick with one look! Paratrooper material for sure.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 22, 2022)

Russian soldiers are saying they are being shot for “ retreating “


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Jimi you do realize all this shit over there started with these two guys don't you???
> 
> View attachment 5106055
> you know one of the guys, the other is really not well known but he is
> ...


the Palestinians didn't give a shit about the war. they cared about not losing half or more of their country because a people who hadn't had a physical nation in close to two thousand years used a book of fables to justify stealing their homes and subjugating them as sub humans. i will admit that they didn't like the jews, but i think the only reason husseini had anything to do with hitler was to keep the jews from stealing half of his country...the better half. i don't think i would make the same bargain, but i'm looking through the magnifying glass of time


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2022)

printer said:


> * DoD official: Russia’s hypersonic missile boast ‘a bit of a head-scratcher’ *
> 
> Russia’s claim about the hypersonic missile has drawn scrutiny from arms observers in recent days, and the senior DoD official described the weapon’s alleged deployment as confusing.
> 
> ...


Like I've said , the self publisiced use of these missiles is just a nod at NATO and the NO LFY ZONE concept. Like a way to say, you couldn't stop us if we really wanted to hit a target.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Stone has a massive tattoo of Nixon


on his crotch...my grandpa always called him "Dick nose Dick"....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the Palestinians didn't give a shit about the war. they cared about not losing half or more of their country because a people who hadn't had a physical nation in close to two thousand years used a book of fables to justify stealing their homes and subjugating them as sub humans. i will admit that they didn't like the jews, but i think the only reason husseini had anything to do with hitler was to keep the jews from stealing half of his country...the better half. i don't think i would make the same bargain, but i'm looking through the magnifying glass of time


He and his people were victims of "they is take'n over! There were always Jews living there, but the Zionist movement brought in many more in the early twentieth century as conditions for Jews in Europe deteriorated and there was always a steady trickle from the soviet Union. After the war, surviving Jews sought refugee in Palestine too, but were prevented by then by the British, the Soviets also released waves of Jews as immigrants to Israel to cause instability in the region. Then there was the Balfour declaration by a grateful nation to a Jewish scientist who helped them win WW1, that really set the train in motion along with subsequent events. People migrating have always caused issues, look what happened when millions of Syrians tried to get into Europe. It hasn't happed to Ukrainians and won't likely, for a variety of reasons, one of them being the increasing realization that their stay will be temporary and they will probably be compensated for their government efforts by seized Russian money. The Ukrainian government might even compensate individuals in the future who helped a lot, as I said, the Russians have enough stolen money to cover the bills and frozen government money, should that run out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here is Chinese Propaganda Bullshit platter minus hoisin sauce.


Biden should be talking to Xi about this...i don't see how we can continue to do business with a country that slanders us to it's citizens...and lies about putin's murderous war...i truly don't see the advantage to them to do this. they should be stepping back from putin and embracing the west a little more, the rest of the world is going to remember who did what during this time, and so far the Chinese have been useless in the conflict, and spreading disinformation to their citizens. if Xi would cut russia off, they could renegotiate a better deal with his successor, if they continue to do business with putin, his successor will remember that as well


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

Uncle Sam and NATO allies have been giving the Ukrainians plenty of these, with many more on the way, perfect for ambushing Russian vehicles of all kinds and knocking out machine gun nests, especially in urban warfare environments. The shear number produced and in American/NATO hands is staggering! They have other similar weapons like Carl Gustavs too that we Canadians supplied, along with a variety of other rocket launchers.

These are equalizers on the battle field and along with other antitank missiles have reduced the importance of armor on the battlefield and made infantry much more important. Another thing that reduces the importance of armor is having it confined and bottlenecked on roads surrounded by mud. If the Ukrainians are gonna do anything spectacular, they will want to do it before the ground dries out enough for the Russians to go cross country. Right now they are very vulnerable to infantry in light trucks and four wheelers, guided by drones, getting them where it counts behind the Russians at night and by surprise.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AT4: America's Anti-Tank Weapon Used to Destroy Russian Tanks*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He and his people were victims of "they is take'n over! There were always Jews living there, but the Zionist movement brought in many more in the early twentieth century as conditions for Jews in Europe deteriorated and there was always a steady trickle from the soviet Union. After the war, surviving Jews sought refugee in Palestine too, but were prevented by then by the British, the Soviets also released waves of Jews as immigrants to Israel to cause instability in the region. Then there was the Balfour declaration by a grateful nation to a Jewish scientist who helped them win WW1, that really set the train in motion along with subsequent events. People migrating have always caused issues, look what happened when millions of Syrians tried to get into Europe. It hasn't happed to Ukrainians and won't likely, for a variety of reasons, one of them being the increasing realization that their stay will be temporary and they will probably be compensated for their government efforts by seized Russian money. The Ukrainian government might even compensate individuals in the future who helped a lot, as I said, the Russians have enough stolen money to cover the bills and frozen government money, should that run out.


that wasn't fucking immigration, that was forced segregation...that was stealing peoples property, their very nation, and giving it to a religious group on the strength of a book of fucking fairy tales...and a religious group that they KNEW would hate and be hated by everyone around it...that doesn't actually sound like an act of kindness, it sounds like they gave them what they wanted so they'd shut the fuck up and quit fucking bitching every chance they got...in the hopes they would all kill each other


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Biden should be talking to Xi about this...i don't see how we can continue to do business with a country that slanders us to it's citizens...and lies about putin's murderous war...i truly don't see the advantage to them to do this. they should be stepping back from putin and embracing the west a little more, the rest of the world is going to remember who did what during this time, and so far the Chinese have been useless in the conflict, and spreading disinformation to their citizens. if Xi would cut russia off, they could renegotiate a better deal with his successor, if they continue to do business with putin, his successor will remember that as well


US Corporations leaving China? or are they waiting on the next board meeting?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> US Corporations leaving China? or are they waiting on the next board meeting?


i don't think they will, unless Xi does something big to help putin...most US corporations do not give even one fuck about Ukraine, as long as they're seen to be caring about Ukraine...most US corporations do not care about anyone or anything, except making more money this year than they did last year, and not a single one of them would have left russia if heavy sanctions and public sentiment hadn't made it untenable to stay


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 22, 2022)

oh you gonna leave this, we'll take it...


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think they will, unless Xi does something big to help putin...most US corporations do not give even one fuck about Ukraine, as long as they're seen to be caring about Ukraine...most US corporations do not care about anyone or anything, except making more money this year than they did last year, and not a single one of them would have left russia if heavy sanctions and public sentiment hadn't made it untenable to stay


But, but they are people!


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 22, 2022)

Sorry I have been working the Confirmation hearing today but here is a contribution to this thread for today.



> *First Thing: Biden flags ‘clear sign’ Russia considering chemical weapons*
> US president says Russian leader’s ‘back is against the wall’ and warns of severe consequences of any such attack. Plus, the backlash against book banning
> Russia considering chemical weapons


I'm positive he will because I don't think his soldiers have the heart to go door to door killing Ukrainians and I don't think Ukrainians are going to surrender.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that wasn't fucking immigration, that was forced segregation...that was stealing peoples property, their very nation, and giving it to a religious group on the strength of a book of fucking fairy tales...and a religious group that they KNEW would hate and be hated by everyone around it...that doesn't actually sound like an act of kindness, it sounds like they gave them what they wanted so they'd shut the fuck up and quit fucking bitching every chance they got...in the hopes they would all kill each other


I never said they were kind, everybody wants the same piece of land, some of which was purchased in the past and much was conquered in wars, mostly inflicted on them. I'm just saying how it all came about in the most general of terms and how it relates to things we see in all countries including America. I have little interest in the middle east wars and peace settlements, having lost interest in the place long ago. I don't like the idea of rich young American Jews coming to settle in the west bank, leaving the world's richest country, to steal land from the world's poorest people.

It is interesting to note that the Israeli's socialized medical system's annual costs are about the same as annual American aid and has been for decades, Americans don't have that kind of healthcare, yet in effect, pay for another nation's free healthcare. The republicans are all in on it and so are the democrats, even when they sank an American Navy intelligence ship and killed many crew in the 60's, it was no accident either. It was no accident that "our good Saudi" allies were in on 9/11 either. The Bushes had major oil drilling services contracts at the time and young Bush wanted to waste American resources attacking Saddam for trying to kill his dad, he needed the Saudi's for personal revenge.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

I saw that video as part of one I posted from Russian sources that included drone footage of the strike by the targeting drone. He is in deep trouble. People are gonna want to kill his ass, best place for him is with a rifle in his hand at the very front, doing very dangerous things. Permeant point man in a squad, until another idiot replaces him, have a target on his uniform, if he decides to turn around, Russian style.

Give him to the unit the mayor's brother commands!

I think the only time he smiles is when he is killing Russians!



*Ukrainian TikToker arrested after he posted video of military positions that were later bombed by Russians*

A Ukrainian TikToker was arrested after he posted a video of military vehicles that were parked near a shopping mall -- which was later bombed by Russian forces, _Insider _reports.


The bombing of the mall near Kyiv reportedly killed at least eight people. The day after the bombing, the Security Service of Ukraine posted a video of the man apologizing.

The man identified himself as Artemev Pavel Alexandrevich and said he was a resident of Kyiv. In his apology, he urged people to "not put stuff on TikTok."

According to the Russian news outlet Pravda, Alexandrevich posted the video on February 24, the day of the Russian invasion. It's not known why he posted the video.

After the bombing, Kyiv Mayor Vitali Klitschko urged residents not to share footage "of the movement of military equipment, checkpoints, strategic objects."











Ukrainian TikToker arrested after he posted video of military positions that were later bombed by Russians


A Ukrainian TikToker was arrested after he posted a video of military vehicles that were parked near a shopping mall -- which was later bombed by Russian forces, Insider reports. The bombing of the mall near Kyiv reportedly killed at least eight people. The day after the bombing, the Security...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## printer (Mar 22, 2022)

*Sanctions aimed at regime change in Russia, says Greek diplomat*








Sanctions aimed at regime change in Russia, says Greek diplomat


Correction: An earlier version of this report misidentified the Greek alternate foreign minister. This version has been updated.The globally coordinated sanctions against Russia over its invas…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

printer said:


> *Sanctions aimed at regime change in Russia, says Greek diplomat*
> The globally coordinated sanctions against Russia over its invasion of Ukraine are aimed at regime change in Moscow, a top Greek diplomat told The Hill in an interview in Washington, D.C.
> 
> Greek Alternate Foreign Minister Varvitsiotis Miltiadis praised President Biden for corralling democracies to impose coordinated sanctions, but warned that Turkey’s absence on some of the most punishing measures risks undermining the global push to punish Putin.
> ...


And then, Cyprus


----------



## printer (Mar 22, 2022)

*Biden administration to sanction hundreds of Russian lawmakers: report*
The Biden administration will reportedly sanction hundreds of Russian lawmakers in an extension of current sanctions on the Kremlin over its nearly monthlong invasion of Ukraine.
The administration has prepared sanctions to be announced Thursday by President Biden on his upcoming trip to Europe, reports The Wall Street Journal.
Biden, who is traveling to Europe for meetings with NATO allies, will announce sanctions on Russia’s lower house of parliament, known at the State Duma, in conjunction with announcements by the European Union (EU).

The sanctions on the Russian State Duma will implicate more than 300 Russian lawmakers.
The U.S. and EU will also coordinate their announcements with members of the Group of Seven industrialized nations, composed of six Western countries and Japan.

The Duma is made up of 450 lawmakers and is joined by the 170-seat Federation Council, the upper chamber of Russian parliament, to form the Russian Federal Assembly.

A committee of the State Duma approved a law this month that would impose penalties, including up to 15 years of prison time, for the distribution of “false news” about the Russian invasion of Ukraine.

The White House sanctioned Russian President Vladimir Putin for his command of the war last month and has since placed sanctions on a number of Russian political figures, including the spokesman of the Kremlin.








White House to sanction Putin for invasion of Ukraine


The Biden administration will sanction Russian President Vladimir Putin and other top officials in Moscow in response to the Russian invasion of Ukraine, White House press secretary Jen Psaki confi…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Mar 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> And then, Cyprus


Cyprus actually closed off its banking and airspace to Russians.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

printer said:


> Cyprus actually closed off its banking and airspace to Russians.


Yes but it is flint on steel between Greece and Turkey.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

If the Ukrainians can locate Russian drones using their radio broadcasts, they can send something slower and cheaper than this. Compared to military equipment this little 40+ pound thrust turbo jet is a real deal, with reliable electric starting and electronic control. It could power drone killers to almost any altitude and it can be FPV'd to the target once in sight. It's an example of mass produced off the shelf things that RC hobbyist use every day. This thing is not controlled by FPV but by LOS. It shows what's possible, a couple could power a small cruise missile guided by GPS using a $100 flight control computer that will fly way point missions autonomously at tree top level and hit within 6 feet often closer.

A short video of what amateurs are up to these days with jets bought online for cheap. https://dreamworksrc.com/product/jetcat-p180-nx-39-34lbs-thrust-rc-turbine-engine-with-generator-and-brushless-pump/
*VERY VERY FAST RC TURBINE JET (600KMH / 378MPH !): Weston Park 2016*


----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2022)

ANC said:


> Like I've said , the self publisiced use of these missiles is just a nod at NATO and the NO LFY ZONE concept. Like a way to say, you couldn't stop us if we really wanted to hit a target.


But what the pros are saying is that they were not really hypersonic, just run of the mill ballistic weapons. ie, they did not maneuver in flight to evade ground fire.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

injinji said:


> But what the pros are saying is that they were not really hypersonic, just run of the mill ballistic weapons. ie, they did not maneuver in flight to evade ground fire.


The mall strike looked like a theater missile.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I saw that video as part of one I posted from Russian sources that included drone footage of the strike by the targeting drone. He is in deep trouble. People are gonna want to kill his ass, best place for him is with a rifle in his hand at the very front, doing very dangerous things. Permeant point man in a squad, until another idiot replaces him, have a target on his uniform, if he decides to turn around, Russian style.
> 
> Give him to the unit the mayor's brother commands!
> 
> ...


No disrespect to him … scary looking guy.
Reminds me of that goon guy from “ The Rocketeer “


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ihttps://www.chiefaircraft.com/jc-p180-nx.html
> *VERY VERY FAST RC TURBINE JET (600KMH / 378MPH !): Weston Park 2016*


Crazy. I wonder how he controls that without seeing the plane. It would probably be pretty easy to get out of range. 

I wish they had strapped a go pro to that thing.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Crazy. I wonder how he controls that without seeing the plane. It would probably be pretty easy to get out of range.
> 
> I wish they had strapped a go pro to that thing.


No POV cam?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> But, but they are people!


so is soylent green....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Crazy. I wonder how he controls that without seeing the plane. It would probably be pretty easy to get out of range.
> 
> I wish they had strapped a go pro to that thing.


This is electric, but it gives you an idea! 9,000 Watts! There are 745.7 watts in one HP, how many HP was this little monster chucking out? Some engineers are bored with their jobs!

*Fastest FPV in the World. 509kph...316mph (Electric)*


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so is soylent green....


I think the point was corporations becoming legal persons.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Crazy. I wonder how he controls that without seeing the plane. It would probably be pretty easy to get out of range.
> 
> I wish they had strapped a go pro to that thing.


Here is the story of an RC legend, an old timer who crossed the Atlantic in and RC plane way back in 2003, it starts with a lot of help and hospitality from Newfoundlanders. It would be much easier to do this today with the electronics and other stuff we have, but building the plane would require much skill. If you tried something like this today they would hang you!






Highlights of the "Trans-Atlantic Model" Project which set two world records in August, 2003 by flying an eleven pound airplane across the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is the story of an RC legend, an old timer who crossed the Atlantic in and RC plane way back in 2003, it starts with a lot of help and hospitality from Newfoundlanders. It would be much easier to do this today with the electronics and other stuff we have, but building the plane would require much skill. If you tried something like this today they would hang you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What shocks me about Tam-5 is the small aspect ratio. That cost them some small amount.


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 22, 2022)

Electric like in zero infrared signature? Gamechanger


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Electric like in zero infrared signature? Gamechanger


There are losses so some infrared.


----------



## printer (Mar 22, 2022)

Ooops...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

printer said:


> Ooops...


?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think the point was corporations becoming legal persons.


i know, but it was too good to not say....
https://www.nationalaffairs.com/publications/detail/are-corporations-people
they may be "people" but they have too many rights as it stands now...i have NO faith in any corporation operating in good faith, i expect ALL of them to be crooked profit producing machines willing to grind good people into the dust to achieve their ends...
i fully expect them to take advantage of every loophole, every ambiguity, every oversight they can to maximize their profits, and if that entails destroying the lives of people who try to call them to task, they have the money to do that, and not even notice as they crush their corpse into the ground. 
Enough, it's time to stop ALL corporate political donations, time to put an end to lobbyism as it exists now...if they're "people" then they should be held to the same standard people are held to, not the standard the politicians whose campaigns they have funded apply to them, and them alone


----------



## printer (Mar 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> ?


Unless you want to know about the tonestack in a Princeton Reverb....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i know, but it was too good to not say....
> https://www.nationalaffairs.com/publications/detail/are-corporations-people
> they may be "people" but they have too many rights as it stands now...i have NO faith in any corporation operating in good faith, i expect ALL of them to be crooked profit producing machines willing to grind good people into the dust to achieve their ends...
> i fully expect them to take advantage of every loophole, every ambiguity, every oversight they can to maximize their profits, and if that entails destroying the lives of people who try to call them to task, they have the money to do that, and not even notice as they crush their corpse into the ground.
> Enough, it's time to stop ALL corporate political donations, time to put an end to lobbyism as it exists now...if they're "people" then they should be held to the same standard people are held to, not the standard the politicians whose campaigns they have funded apply to them, and them alone


Oh no pushback here. Imo corporations as persons does not really assist addressing massive global corruption (cough) should it ever emerge.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

printer said:


> Unless you want to know about the tonestack in a Princeton Reverb....


Please assist.
Norman relate


----------



## printer (Mar 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Please assist.
> Norman relate
> 
> View attachment 5106323


?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

printer said:


> ?


I know nowt about a Princeton Reverb, a Yale Wail or even, a Harvard Quaver.

I was curious what was the oops.


----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I know nowt about a Princeton Reverb, a Yale Wail or even, a Harvard Quaver. . . . . .


And some folks say Roll It Up is not an educational site.


----------



## printer (Mar 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I know nowt about a Princeton Reverb, a Yale Wail or even, a Harvard Quaver.
> 
> I was curious what was the oops.


I usually have three forums up most times and whatever pages that amuse me. Just went left rather than right and posted in the wrong one.


----------



## printer (Mar 22, 2022)

printer said:


> I usually have three forums up most times and whatever pages that amuse me. Just went left rather than right and posted in the wrong one.


Here you go.





__





TSC in the web






www.guitarscience.net


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

printer said:


> I usually have three forums up most times and whatever pages that amuse me. Just went left rather than right and posted in the wrong one.


I live in the wrong forum. Perhaps one day I’ll figure out how I was preadapted.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

printer said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ok. I will keep that link for sleepless nights.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What shocks me about Tam-5 is the small aspect ratio. That cost them some small amount.


The guy was a legend in the RC world, he was so blind by the time they made the film he had to put red dye in the CA glue he was using to build the models. Gazzers have gone out of fashion, these days, electric propulsion is the way to go and I have bought several propulsion systems with a motor, esc, Prop and mounting hardware for around $20. Planes these days are made from foam or even cheap dollar store glue.

Stuff from China like Props, drone motors, balsa plywood and propulsion kits, servos are about $2 each and receivers $20 or $30. It's an economical hobby these days and you can build a fleet of planes for cheap from foam board, flying wings and FPV races using them are popular too, mostly with older guys, young people prefer the heart stopping and vomit inducing world of racing quads and free style to tunes on YouTube.  If you were wearing FPV googles flying with a good pilot (anybody can watch with goggles), you would squirm in your chair and might barf!

If you ain't breaking shit, you ain't flying man! Nice tune after the first minute.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

injinji said:


> And some folks say Roll It Up is not an educational site.


Higher education is our joyous mission.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

What really amazed me about this war was the utility of drones, the Russians have no effective way to deal with them, I would have thought they would have the means to jam them or fire pulses of energy at them and disable them. Even regular RC hobby stuff can be used to mass produce killer drones and counter drones, at least, from off the shelf parts. The Ukrainian army is using commercial octocopter drones to drop anti tank bombs while hovering over targets at night and drone killer drones are easily possible. This does not just apply to this conflict, but to others as well, anybody but America and NATO, who can deal with them and will even better in the future! A small country can pump out killer drones like a WW2 American aircraft factory using cheap common materials and parts bought online from any warehouse. You don't need something as sophisticated as a switchblade, they can be hand launched or using bungies from a ramp. Their range can be extended by using various methods including different radio receivers. They could make a pretty sophisticated killer drone for under a thousand bucks that can be autonomously guided by GPS and hit within 6 feet, or it can be FPV'd to the target. Imagine a unit or a convoy of trucks being attacked by a hundred of them, buzzing around like flies and carrying a pound of plastic explosive each.

This now applies to a lot of smaller countries with grudges to settle or turf to defend, a million bucks could buy a thousand of them and they might cost closer to $500 than a thousand each. Many less developed countries are gonna be interested in home made switch blade imitations, made from off the shelf RC hobby parts bought online. Many of these places are gonna be talking to their RC hobbyist community, lot's of them are engineers or computer programmers.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 22, 2022)

The Orange Toilet running his fucking piehole ….
You really think this imbecile needs nuke control ? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505933723312787468


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 22, 2022)

Toilet Provocateur Trump


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

I'm not sure he got things right about retreating to the black sea, they were in the north, west of Kyiv. There was a battle there and it appears the Ukrainians have cut their supplies further north and destroyed large forces west of Kyiv. I think the Ukrainians cut many of them off who were over extended to the south of the highway. It's a long way to the black sea from there, someone must have gotten their wires crossed! Same place, different spellings, west of Kyiv and north of the main highway. He could have meant Mykolayiv in the south, close to the black sea.



*Putin runs away! Russian troops retreat to the black sea after a catastrophic defeat in Makariv 23/3*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

Seems pretty jolly for a guy who probably just killed a half dozen Russians using a scope. They probably gave him one of the Canadian .50 cal sniper rifles that we gave them, he knows how to use one. I thought he might be training people, but perhaps they have others for that. He's also an example of Ukrainian troops getting rotated out of combat for R&R on a regular basis. The Russians are in combat for the duration, until they die, or are wounded, or are captured, or desert, or simply go nuts.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Canadian sniper fighting in Ukraine is alive despite death rumours*





A former Canadian Armed Forces sniper is battling two fights in Ukraine – against Russian forces on the front lines and Russian disinformation claiming he was killed in action.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

These villagers were armed by the government with more than antitank weapons, they had guns too! Some might have used hunting rifles and some old women might also have thrown bricks, but the level of their preparedness was understated, all the fit men were armed with AK47s. This is what happens when Ukrainians arm towns and villages on the Russian line of advance and give them a bit of training and guidance, along with some explosives to mine the bridge. There were a few regular troops there and armed local people organized, trained and prepared. Some anti armor weapons and a lot of former soviet weapons and equipment and a little bit of time to organize, train and prepare, maybe even a hobbyist drone or two to help them see the Russians coming, cellphones supply communications, with walkie talkie apps, if desired. These local guys destroyed a significant Russian armored force and killed a lot of Russians with minimal help and government resources.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The small town in Ukraine which saw off the Russian army - BBC News*






Heavy fighting is continuing across much of Ukraine. In one small rural town, Voznesensk, Ukrainian troops, backed by local people, have seen off an attack by the Russian army. When Russian forces arrived in tanks they were trapped in an ambush that turned into a rout.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

I would opt for a catastrophic defeat for the Russians before the ground dries out in spring, using a big army probably training now and advanced weapons, from NLAWs, Javelins and stingers, to drones and AA missile systems. They will have excellent intelligence, motivated troops, good leadership and plenty of supplies, along with an armed population organized into local fighting units. They will want to do this before the Russians can get off the roads and are vulnerable with many separate deployments of smaller forces that cannot support each other and vulnerable logistics, these can be quickly overwhelmed by mobile infantry forces using drones for close air support and moving mostly at night to unexpected places. They will have expert generalship and advise too, the Ukrainians have a general staff and many NATO advisors, retired or serving generals, they are well lead at all levels.

Vlad will have to settle and if he wants to live, he won't use nukes or chemical weapons, that might signal to the people back home that Vlad has got to go as a matter of personal and national survival. You never know though, he might be desperate, crazy, or wounded enough to try it, the more civilians he kills doing it, the more dire the consequences. I wonder what he would do if they blocked the Baltic from Russian ships in or out through Denmark? Not just Russian warships, all Russian ships, the only port they would have would be in the arctic, way up north, lucky for them there's global warming. If he breaks international law like that, then all international agreements with him mean shit.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine war: How might it end?*





There are multiple possible scenarios, from outright victory for either side, to a new world war where everyone loses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

This will probably result in revolution in Belarus, or attacks against the railway by railway workers and others. Guess who is gonna get a lot more support, printing newspapers, setting up TV and radio stations and clandestine activities. The Ukrainians would want the railways disrupted at least and preferably shut down.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Will Belarus join Russia's invasion of Ukraine? | DW News*






Speculation continues to grow that Belarus will officially join Russia's war against Ukraine. The country has already allowed Moscow to use it as a military base and place its weapons there, even revoking its non-nuclear status to do so. But since Russia invaded Ukraine, Belarus's leader, Alexander Lukashenko, has said it will not get involved in any military action. He may, though, have no choice


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This will probably result in revolution in Belarus, or attacks against the railway by railway workers and others. Guess who is gonna get a lot more support, printing newspapers, setting up TV and radio stations and clandestine activities. The Ukrainians would want the railways disrupted at least and preferably shut down.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Will Belarus join Russia's invasion of Ukraine? | DW News*
> 
> ...


If the Belarussians join this shit show,I'd expect their performance to be even worse than Russia's has been,how much appetite for war does a young Belarussian conscript have being thrown into this by a extremely unpopular suck up dictator? News coming from refugees leaving Mariople says that the 1st couple of security checkpoints are staffed by Russian teenage conscripts who are friendly and clueless as to what they are doing in Ukraine,after those checkpoints as you get into central Ukraine these areas are staffed by older and more hardcore soldier's who are deleting phones and are much more aggressive in questioning,searching,etc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> There are losses so some infrared.


Technically correct, but the signature is pretty low compared to what those missiles usually hunt. The hottest parts are the transmitters, the ESC and the electric motor and they are often buried inside a foam airframe with air flow ducts for cooling. Their weakness is they need to transmit continuously, unless flying autonomously by GPS (and other systems), then accuracy is around 6' or closer. Of course starlink control changes things, but that is only possible with larger drones. Generally the electric ones have a low IR signature and depending on what they are made of and how they are designed, they can have a pretty small radar reflection.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 23, 2022)

Hitler could not defeat our friend Boris. Now Vladimir Putin has killed him | CNN


Monday morning at the Buchenwald Memorial -- which honors the lives lost at the Buchenwald Nazi concentration camp -- began with a shock, writes Jens Christian-Wagner. We received the news from Ukraine that our friend Boris Romantschenko, a survivor of Buchenwald and three other concentration...




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> If the Belarussians join this shit show,I'd expect their performance to be even worse than Russia's has been,how much appetite for war does a young Belarussian conscript have being thrown into this by a extremely unpopular suck up dictator? News coming from refugees leaving Mariople says that the 1st couple of security checkpoints are staffed by Russian teenage conscripts who are friendly and clueless as to what they are doing in Ukraine,after those checkpoints as you get into central Ukraine these areas are staffed by older and more hardcore soldier's who are deleting phones and are much more aggressive in questioning,searching,etc.


I think if Lukashenko does invade Ukraine, it probably won't be with his whole army, which is pretty small. If ya look at a map you'll see Belarus is surrounded on three sides by free countries and they get their TV and radio broadcasts. Unlike Russia, many more people know the truth and Lukashenko does not have majority support. For instance all the colonels, the ones in more direct control of the troops have access to such information as do many of the elites. They can see what is happening in Ukraine and especially the trouble the Russians are in and how desperate and bad Vlad really is. They are under sanctions too, but not as much as Russia, protestors have held up truck convoys at the border and nothing is getting in from Poland.

If he does go to Ukraine, it will probably lead to revolution at home, even if the place is practically occupied by the Russians. There are vital railways going through there that railway workers are disrupting now and they were going to join a couple of weeks ago, but the army threatened mutiny. Vlad has been squeezing Lukashenko's nuts until his eyeballs are nearly popping out to try and get him to join in. Vlad is apparently pretty desperate, trying to find warm bodies to throw into the fire back in Russia.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2022)

https://www.newsweek.com/taiwan-public-opinion-poll-us-military-response-china-invasion-1690831?utm_source=spotim&utm_medium=spotim_recirculation

i do not blame them one bit for doubting the resolve of the United States government...we should be doing more in Ukraine than arguing in the house about what aid is or isn't appropriate...what fucking difference will aid make when there are only dead Ukrainians left to use it? it was time to step into Ukraine three weeks ago. Alone if necessary, hopefully it would shame the rest of NATO into shutting up and doing the right fucking thing. put every nation in NATO on high alert, put every sub killer on high alert, put every missile defense system on high alert, and walk the fuck into Ukraine and start kicking the fucking russians back to russia, so hard they bounce three times when they land...and then DEMAND putin stand trial and face punishment, and DEMAND nuclear disarmament, and if we don't get it, TAKE IT...
the argument that putin's russia is like an abusive husband blaming his wife for getting beaten has been made here multiple times...do those abusive husbands ever change? do they ever quit beating their wives? why would putin be any different? as long as he remains in power, there can never be peace


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2022)

and the rats are starting to jump ship


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506604722744172546


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 23, 2022)

I've been doing the Confirmation hearing. That took my whole day.

What's happening in Ukraine?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2022)

disappeared you say.....more like house arrest or a bullet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506610195945897989


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I've been doing the Confirmation hearing. That took my whole day.
> 
> What's happening in Ukraine?







__





/r/Worldnews Live Thread: Russian Invasion of Ukraine Summaries


This thread is to contain summaries of developments in the war.




www.reddit.com


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 23, 2022)

Heart Problems like it stopped working when he sniffed Novichok in the morning?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Heart Problems like it stopped working when he sniffed Novichok in the morning?


don't know.....from reports i've been reading ol pooty has been purging his inner circle with house arrest (if you can call it that) to other things. That guy has supposedly imbessled billions from Russia, and he was supposed to be the one to help the russian army get battle ready, but he didn't do that instead he bought a sex boat and houses and other stuff, the Ukrainians are the one that ratted him out with that.....sooooo....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/taiwan-public-opinion-poll-us-military-response-china-invasion-1690831?utm_source=spotim&utm_medium=spotim_recirculation
> 
> i do not blame them one bit for doubting the resolve of the United States government...we should be doing more in Ukraine than arguing in the house about what aid is or isn't appropriate...what fucking difference will aid make when there are only dead Ukrainians left to use it? it was time to step into Ukraine three weeks ago. Alone if necessary, hopefully it would shame the rest of NATO into shutting up and doing the right fucking thing. put every nation in NATO on high alert, put every sub killer on high alert, put every missile defense system on high alert, and walk the fuck into Ukraine and start kicking the fucking russians back to russia, so hard they bounce three times when they land...and then DEMAND putin stand trial and face punishment, and DEMAND nuclear disarmament, and if we don't get it, TAKE IT...
> the argument that putin's russia is like an abusive husband blaming his wife for getting beaten has been made here multiple times...do those abusive husbands ever change? do they ever quit beating their wives? why would putin be any different? as long as he remains in power, there can never be peace


Nobody thought the Ukrainians would last this long or the Russians would perform so poorly. America has been giving arms through NATO countries, until they could line up the ducks politically back home and I'm pretty sure black budget money was spent too. EU allies have been giving Ukraine a lot of help too, but our response could have been more nimble. However now that the military analysts have had a good look at the situation, they like what they see (humanitarian issues aside). The American public is so on board it's even affecting domestic politics, for the better and most republicans are all in.

The flood gates have been opened, just as the Ukrainian army is completing the training of large numbers of new soldiers. I'm serous when I say it is going to get a lot harder for the Russians from here on out, they will want to drive them back as much as possible, before they can get off the roads. Their infantry army with anti tank weapons and stingers can march to battle over fields if required, that Russian tanks will sink in. If the Ukrainians need ATVs and trailers to move about over wet fields, there are tens of thousands of them in a country of 45 million these days, or they can be bought in western Europe. I figure it will largely be an infantry fight that defeats the Russians and the Ukrainians have the numbers and equipment, or soon will.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> don't know.....from reports i've been reading ol pooty has been purging his inner circle with house arrest (if you can call it that) to other things. That guy has supposedly imbessled billions from Russia, and he was supposed to be the one to help the russian army get battle ready, but he didn't do that instead he bought a sex boat and houses and other stuff, the Ukrainians are the one that ratted him out with that.....sooooo....


Here is something both funny and historical, the death of Stalin, have a look at a few clips on YouTube to get an idea of the clown show Putin is heir to and wants to revive. It is largely based on fact and those came out much later, during the decline and after the downfall of the USSR. It's called a dark comedy.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> don't know.....from reports i've been reading ol pooty has been purging his inner circle with house arrest (if you can call it that) to other things. That guy has supposedly imbessled billions from Russia, and he was supposed to be the one to help the russian army get battle ready, but he didn't do that instead he bought a sex boat and houses and other stuff, the Ukrainians are the one that ratted him out with that.....sooooo....


And Putin is espousing the good ol' Soviet values of they are poor together for the greater good of the Union.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> don't know.....from reports i've been reading ol pooty has been purging his inner circle with house arrest (if you can call it that) to other things. That guy has supposedly imbessled billions from Russia, and he was supposed to be the one to help the russian army get battle ready, but he didn't do that instead he bought a sex boat and houses and other stuff, the Ukrainians are the one that ratted him out with that.....sooooo....


One more, a review to see how accurate the movie was. Worth a watch, in light of the current situation and Vlad's dreams.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Nobody thought the Ukrainians would last this long or the Russians would perform so poorly*. America has been giving arms through NATO countries, until they could line up the ducks politically back home and I'm pretty sure black budget money was spent too. EU allies have been giving Ukraine a lot of help too, but our response could have been more nimble. However now that the military analysts have had a good look at the situation, they like what they see (humanitarian issues aside). The American public is so on board it's even affecting domestic politics, for the better and most republicans are all in.
> 
> The flood gates have been opened, just as the Ukrainian army is completing the training of large numbers of new soldiers. I'm serous when I say it is going to get a lot harder for the Russians from here on out, they will want to drive them back as much as possible, before they can get off the roads. Their infantry army with anti tank weapons and stingers can march to battle over fields if required, that Russian tanks will sink in. If the Ukrainians need ATVs and trailers to move about over wet fields, there are tens of thousands of them in a country of 45 million these days, or they can be bought in western Europe. I figure it will largely be an infantry fight that defeats the Russians and the Ukrainians have the numbers and equipment, or soon will.



I think a lot of those soldiers are like American Soldiers. They saw it as a job mostly and never did they think they would be sent to kill people that are related to them. 

So in my mind it's real :iffy" if Putin uses chemical weapons. But I think that would tip the scale and the USA would get involved.

Also the Yacht that may well be Putin's has Putin's personal security forces crewing it. 

Navalny group presents evidence Putin owns mysterious $700 million mega-yacht Scheherazade


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506660525106778120
nice....keep it up ukraine


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is something both funny and historical, the death of Stalin, have a look at a few clips on YouTube to get an idea of the clown show Putin is heir to and wants to revive. It is largely based on fact and those came out much later, during the decline and after the downfall of the USSR. It's called a dark comedy.


from the trailer that looks like a very funny film....."where are all the good doctors?"....."they're all dead"...lol


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2022)

Russian oil refineries are starting to shut down because of lack of storage for the finished products. If the pipelines fill up back to the wells they will have to shut them down. The last time Russia shut down like this was 1989 and it took 32 years to get back to the same production levels. Russia doesn't have the skills to manage much of it's oil reserves and rely's on large foreign oil companies for the expertise.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506660525106778120
> nice....keep it up ukraine


They completely cut them off in the north west of Kyiv, pretty far up north and are mopping up those west of Kyiv. That long finger of Russians on the east of Kyiv, is very vulnerable to being cut off, if the Ukrainians can get a couple hundred special forces with anti tank weapons in behind them at a strategic point along that highway, they would be cut off and screwed while local forces or an army attack caused them to use up ammo at the front.

The Ukrainians can both feed more regular soldier replacements in and train and equip a new army at the same time, they have the men, resources and weapons. They don't need months of basic, a few weeks will do and the Russian's aren't very well trained either. I think you are seeing the first graduates of that new army, as units are formed and reformed to spread combat experience around, after R&R, it's off to a newly formed unit, with new men.

The Russians are fucked sooner than many people think I believe, the Ukrainians need to push them back as far as possible and destroy as much of their equipment as they can by the time the ground dries out. So time is critical for lot's of things in war and for many in this one, the Ukrainians bought the precious time required to organize and react, even though they were prepared. History has many examples of large armies being defeated by much smaller ones, often they had an edge, better leadership and their soldiers were better motivated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I think a lot of those soldiers are like American Soldiers. They saw it as a job mostly and never did they think they would be sent to kill people that are related to them.
> 
> So in my mind it's real :iffy" if Putin uses chemical weapons. But I think that would tip the scale and the USA would get involved.
> 
> ...


The US will be cautious about it's response to chemical weapons, the eastern European NATO members, not so much! If Vlad though he's feeling the pain now, wait until he sees what will happen if he does mass murder civilians with chemical weapons, the soldiers will be protected. If you thought Ukrainian soldiers were motivated before, imagine one of them going through a town with dead women and children in the streets, dead and dying from a chemical attack, or even watching a video of it? I can only imagine the effect it would have on the nation and army, there would be no peace with Putin, only his death would be acceptable to them and their allies. Me too BTW


----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They completely cut them off in the north west of Kyiv, pretty far up north and are mopping up those west of Kyiv. That long finger of Russians on the east of Kyiv, is very vulnerable to being cut off, if the Ukrainians can get a couple hundred special forces with anti tank weapons in behind them at a strategic point along that highway, they would be cut off and screwed while local forces or an army attack caused them to use up ammo at the front.
> 
> The Ukrainians can both feed more regular soldier replacements in and train and equip a new army at the same time, they have the men, resources and weapons. They don't need months of basic, a few weeks will do and the Russian's aren't very well trained either. I think you are seeing the first graduates of that new army, as units are formed and reformed to spread combat experience around, after R&R, it's off to a newly formed unit, with new men.
> 
> The Russians are fucked sooner than many people think I believe, the Ukrainians need to push them back as far as possible and destroy as much of their equipment as they can by the time the ground dries out. So time is critical for lot's of things in war and for many in this one, the Ukrainians bought the precious time required to organize and react, even though they were prepared. History has many examples of large armies being defeated by much smaller ones, often they had an edge, better leadership and their soldiers were better motivated.


They should folly that trail of tank crumbs all the way to Russia like an angry Hansell and Grettle


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

*Analyst breaks down how Ukraine is turning the tables on Russia*





CNN global affairs analyst Kimberly Dozier looks at Ukraine's strategy to counter-attack against Russian forces.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

*CNN military analyst: 'This is just war criminality'*





CNN Pentagon correspondent Barbara Starr reports the US government is currently assembling evidence to potentially present a war crimes case in an international court. CNN military analyst Maj. Gen. James "Spider" Marks (Ret.) breaks down the current strategy of the Russian armed forces, arguing it can only be described as "war criminality."


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2022)

what did ya think was gonna happen....sheesh









Putin's foreign minister says freezing Russia's currency reserves was 'thievery' and that the Kremlin didn't expect such harsh sanctions


Sergey Lavrov said nobody in the Kremlin predicted how fierce the sanctions on Russia's economy would be after it invaded Ukraine.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 23, 2022)

Gets bad when you run over your colonel.








‘It’s a Sh*tshow’: Russian Troops Are Now Turning on Each Other


Irina Rybakova/Press Service of the Ukrainian Ground Forces/Handout via ReutersTwo Russian soldiers have been caught venting about Putin’s “bullshit” war against Ukraine in an intercepted phone call as devastating losses reportedly led one soldier to drive over his colonel with a...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

Watching the pros and reading the tea leaves!  I really don't think the cavalry is going to be too late, late to the show, but not the battle. They will get the weapons they need.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Why Putin's Options In Ukraine Are 'Extremely Limited'*






Ret. Gen. Barry McCaffrey joins Morning Joe to discuss the latest developments in the Russian invasion of Ukraine and why he says Vladimir Putin's conventional options in Ukraine are limited.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506691164233248768
now we are getting some where


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

ANC said:


> They should folly that trail of tank crumbs all the way to Russia like an angry Hansell and Grettle


They will try to get ahead of them and block the highways as far north as they can and they don't need an armored column to do it these days. Those farther south will be cut off from resupply and eventually surrender, saving lives and bagging valuable prisoners. Vlad kidnapped Ukrainian civilian hostages and took them to Russia, they will need Russian prisoners to get them back from and embarrass Vlad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> what did ya think was gonna happen....sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait till he sees the reparations and compensation paid to Ukraine from Russian money, including the millions he had stashed abroad. They won't ask the Russians to pay them, they will take the seized money to cover the expenses of the war, both for themselves and the Ukrainians. There is easily a trillion, maybe two of oligarch and Russian government money seized or will be.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Wait till he sees the reparations and compensation paid to Ukraine from Russian money, including the millions he had stashed abroad. They won't be asked the Russians to pay them, they will take the seized money to cover the expenses of the war, both for themselves and the Ukrainians. There is easily a trillion, maybe two of oligarch and Russian government money seized or will be.


they haven't seen anything yet, wait till that happens and also the Hague get a hold of them too.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> they haven't seen anything yet, wait till that happens and also the Hague get a hold of them too.....


Vlad might use hostages to get prisoners back, but I doubt he will be able to do it with generals and others sent to the Hague, once they get there. They won't trade hostages for criminals with an incited war criminal, which Vlad will be. That kinda shit is hard to spin, even with the folks back home, it is the world court and these are crimes against humanity. I don't believe the Ukrainians will kill all the Russian generals, they will want to keep the stupid ones around (they monitor communications and have files on them all) and bag the war criminals if they can.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad might use hostages to get prisoners back, but I doubt he will be able to do it with generals and others sent to the Hague, once they get there. They won't trade hostages for criminals with an incited war criminal, which Vlad will be. That kinda shit is hard to spin, even with the folks back home, it is the world court and these are crimes against humanity. I don't believe the Ukrainians will kill all the Russian generals, they will want to keep the stupid ones around (they monitor communications and have files on them all) and bag the war criminals if they can.


think i have a strange feeling Ukrainian POW's prolly don't wanna go back...i dunno we'll see.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> think i have a strange feeling Ukrainian POW's prolly don't wanna go back...i dunno we'll see.....


Russian POWs in Ukraine, many won't want to go back out of fear, or because the economy is shit, they maybe forced to though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Russian POWs in Ukraine, many won't want to go back out of fear, or because the economy is shit, they maybe forced to though.


oh shit my bad........lol

going through to many things here......


----------



## injinji (Mar 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> . . . . . . . America has been giving arms through NATO countries, until they could line up the ducks politically back home and I'm pretty sure black budget money was spent too. . . . . . .


I'm guessing that as much as 5% of the $778B goes into a slush fund. They make sure there is lots of built in wiggle room.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

Is Russia losing?


Russia’s offensive is stalled. It has taken massive casualties. We are, according to one expert, "seeing a country militarily implode."




www.vox.com





*Is Russia losing?*
*Russia’s offensive is stalled. It has taken massive casualties. We are, according to one expert, “seeing a country militarily implode.”*

It has been a little over three weeks since Russia initially invaded Ukraine. And by most accounts, the Russian war effort has been a disaster.

The initial Russian invasion plan, a lightning march aimed at conquering Kyiv, collapsed within days. Since then, the Russians have adjusted to a more gradual advance backed by heavy artillery fire, an approach that has allowed them to make some noticeable territorial gains.

But these advances appear to have been halted, at least temporarily. On Thursday, the UK Defense Intelligence Agency assessed that Russia’s offensive “has largely stalled on all fronts,” a judgment echoed by open source analysts tracking developments on the ground. The Wall Street Journal reported on Wednesday that Ukrainian forces have even managed to mount a counteroffensive around Kyiv.

Russian casualties have been horrifically high. It’s hard to get accurate information in a war zone, but one of the more authoritative estimates of Russian war dead — from the US Defense Department — finds that over 7,000 Russian soldiers have been killed in the first three weeks of fighting, a figure about three times as large as the total US service members dead in all 20 years of fighting in Afghanistan.

“We’re seeing a country militarily implode,” says Robert Farley, a professor at the University of Kentucky who studies air power.

This is not how the war was supposed to go. On virtually any quantifiable metric of military strength, from defense spending to the size of the respective air forces, Russia’s forces vastly outnumber and outgun Ukraine’s. In early February, Chairman of the Joint Chiefs Mark Milley told members of Congress that Kyiv could fall within 72 hours of a Russian invasion.

But Russia’s military has proven more incompetent, and Ukraine’s more capable, than nearly anyone anticipated.

“Having spent a chunk of my professional career [working] with the Ukrainians: Nobody, myself included and themselves included, had all that high an estimation of their military capacity,” says Olga Oliker, the program director for Europe and Central Asia at the International Crisis Group.

There are many reasons things have turned out this way. Generally speaking, it appears that pre-war analyses overrated Russia’s hardware advantage and underrated less tangible factors — including logistical capacity and the morale of the front-line combat troops on both sides.

Morale in particular “is a very significant factor in Russian combat effectiveness, and one that’s being ignored by many military observers,” argues Michael Kofman, director of Russia studies at the CNA think tank.

All that said, it is still far too early to conclude that Ukraine is going to win the war. Ukrainians have suffered significant losses, too; Russia’s numerical and technological advantages remain and could yet prove decisive, allowing the Russians to besiege Ukraine’s major cities and starve them into submission.

But right now, based on the publicly available evidence we have, the momentum is clearly going the other way. An unqualified Russian victory, which once seemed almost inevitable, is looking increasingly less likely.

*Russia’s gains have been real — but are stalling out*
On paper, Russia’s military vastly outstrips Ukraine’s. Russia spends over 10 times as much on defense annually as Ukraine; the Russian military has a little under three times as much artillery as Ukraine and roughly 10 times as many fixed-wing aircraft.

Given this disparity, Russia was bound to be able to make some inroads into Ukrainian territory. And as you can see on the following map from the Institute for the Study of War (ISW), Russia had seized control of notable chunks of Ukrainian territory by March 9 — especially in the south, where it controls the cities of Melitopol and Kherson:







Map of Russian-controlled territory in Ukraine on March 9, 2022. Institute for the Study 

But these advances were not necessarily the sole result of Russian battlefield supremacy. Ukraine, Kofman explains, made the tactical decision to trade “space for time”: to withdraw strategically rather than fight for every inch of Ukrainian land, fighting the Russians on the territory and at the time of their choosing.

As the fighting continued, the nature of the Ukrainian choice became clearer. Instead of getting into pitched large-scale battles with Russians on open terrain, where Russia’s numerical advantages would prove decisive, the Ukrainians instead decided to engage in a series of smaller-scale clashes.
*continued...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

Russian military’s corruption quagmire


Bogged down in Ukraine, Russian forces battle the consequences of systemic sleaze.




www.politico.eu


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> what did ya think was gonna happen....sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an indication that the sanctions are working. Squeeze the bastards white. I’m not for assassination or cruelty toward them, but bankrupt them. Dishonor them in public. Deny them trade and travel. Hurt them for this, but in a way that if the people suffer it is the deed, responsibility and problem of the notional leaders of Russian society.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 23, 2022)

Watch how badly the lying is projected -


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Mar 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I know nowt about a Princeton Reverb, a Yale Wail or even, a Harvard Quaver.
> 
> I was curious what was the oops.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

Russia’s largest tank manufacturer may have run out of parts


The Ukrainian military reports Russian state-owned company Uralvagonzavod has ceased production and repairs owing to a lack of foreign-made components.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 23, 2022)

Don’t forget the Z


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

*Ukrainian military capture lieutenant colonel of Russian army*


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Russia’s largest tank manufacturer may have run out of parts
> 
> 
> The Ukrainian military reports Russian state-owned company Uralvagonzavod has ceased production and repairs owing to a lack of foreign-made components.
> ...


Ukraine to the manufacturer.......ummm we have parts?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Don’t forget the Z


People make pretty good RC planes from dollar store foam board and hot glue, add a $25 propulsion kit (motor, esc and prop) and a couple for $2 servos and you've got a plane. There are a ton of videos and designs online, boats too, you could build a fleet for cheap and it's a fun work bench hobby. People meet up on weekend to fly, show off their handy work, trade stuff and have fun, mostly guys and a few older fellows. 

Here is a build video from flite test of a foam board plane, they have free plans and sell kits too. They could turn this into a weapon and kill Russians with it, just a few ounces of plastic explosive will do. It can have a flight control computer, GPS waypoint guidance and a long range video transmitter and receiver. The electronics are cheap too and built like cellphones.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*FT Spear - BUILD | Flite Test*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 23, 2022)

Add the “ From Ukraine with love “ or ‘ Special Delivery ‘ …. Just like the old war days.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 23, 2022)

I guess the Ukrainians could scrawl this on some weaponry maybe those switchblades.….. says same shit that snake island soldiers said to Russian warship.


Иди на хуй (Idi na hui) — Literally “go to the dick,” but expressed with all the emotion of telling someone to go fuck themselves.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I guess the Ukrainians could scrawl this on some weaponry maybe those switchblades.….. says same shit that snake island soldiers said to Russian warship.
> 
> 
> Иди на хуй (Idi na hui) — Literally “go to the dick,” but expressed with all the emotion of telling someone to go fuck themselves.


Isn’t the last word “khuye”?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

We might be beginning to see the tide turn in Ukraine's favor, the arrival of an endless stream of modern weapons and freshly trained troops. With a pre war military budget of 1.6 billion dollars they are only using a fraction of their manpower reserves. The had about 150,000 soldiers before the war and 900,000 reservists, I figure both those numbers have been exploding as fast as the Ukrainians can train and arm them. Reservists are trained, armed and organized locally and regular army people go to the rear for a few weeks training and equipping. They've had pre war aid and since the fighting started it has poured in, money, supplies and arms, most for the military. So they are arming the reservists in the areas the Russians are or are expected to be and building a big infantry army from the young fit and motivated. Things need to happen before the ground dries out and the Russians can get off the roads with tanks and go cross country, by passing towns or other defensive points.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 23, 2022)

General Petraeus chimes in on stalemate of forward lines and planting Russian generals in the ground.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> General Petraeus chimes in on stalemate of forward lines and planting Russian generals in the ground.


NATO generals are looking at the Russians like they were the keystone cops and fantasizing about how they could whip their asses in 2 days. You can tell most of these guys are shaking their heads in disbelief, they were conservative in their estimates (and rightly so), but this is fucking ridiculous!  Nobody in Europe under NATO fears the bear in conventional war, some are nervous, but there is really little need. Vlad already has 75% of his combat power in Ukraine 100% of the forces committed are there and he has to save some for other places. They are having a lot of trouble getting warm bodies, most people under 30 know what is happening. Vlad is also going broke and is desperate not to lose too badly now, but his problem is the Ukrainians want him out of not just the Ukraine, but out of Crimea too and in a month or two they will have the army and equipment to do it. As long as the Ukrainians are willing to bleed Vlad white, NATO is happy, it's an investment, not an expense. Vlad is using up shit and people he will have a hard time replacing with a destroyed economy. Where are Russian farmers gonna get money and financing to plant this spring? Many bought fuel using credit cards, if the banks collapse forget that and financing. That is what Vlad should be worried about.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

*Ukraine resists Russia despite overwhelming odds | DW News*





There has been surprise at the apparent struggle Russian forces have faced since launching their attacks on Ukraine. Despite having superior fire power and troop numbers, Moscow has not so far had the anticipated success. But despite their difference in size, both militaries are suffering losses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

They did it before and they can do it better the second time around, better roads, leaders and allies!  
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*"We should have known something is coming" – German politician warns on Putin | DW News*





Germany’s coordinator for transatlantic relations says Europe faces a “watershed moment” after Russia’s invasion of Ukraine. In a special interview, Michael Link says Vladimir Putin has created an “increasingly paranoid dictatorial structure… more and more directed to one person.” He says the West missed warning signs going back at least to 2007. And he sets out the urgency of Europe paying more for its own defense – and the US shoring up its democracy.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 23, 2022)

Some news came out about Ukraine ( purposely ? ) flooding area to impede road travel into Kiev. The guerrilla tactics are outstanding.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

I see western estimates are now around 15,000 dead Russians, that means at least 45 to 50,000 total counting the wounded, out of action. These are combat troops for the most part and does not include deserters or the captured. The Russians had a total force of 200,000 say and 1/3 of those are actual combat soldiers, let's say they had 100,000 combat troops in theater to be generous, if they now have 15,000 dead, they have two to three times as many wounded. I think they are worn down enough for offensive operations to begin soon!


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 23, 2022)

Russia 'using phosphorous bombs' on Ukraine sparking chemical attack fears


RUSSIA has been accused of using deadly phosphorous bombs in Ukraine amid growing fears Vladimir Putin could resort to chemical weapons. Footage shows what is alleged to be white phosphorous burnin…



www.thesun.co.uk





War crime nr 7828288299


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 23, 2022)

You gotta love the Ukrainians!

Give 'em Hell Ukraine.

*Biden, allies to announce new sanctions on Russia*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Some news came out about Ukraine ( purposely ? ) flooding area to impede road travel into Kiev. The guerrilla tactics are outstanding.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106813View attachment 5106814


The Russians are in trouble far to the north of there and might be cut off from resupply, I saw a map on a CCN video tweet from Kyiv the reporter was referring to, it's up further in the thread. It looked bad for the Russians north west of Kyiv, the Ukrainians could cut off and bag a lot of prisoners, a prisoner is as good as a dead one and they might easily get a few thousand. The Russians currently have about 15,000 dead according to reliable estimates and 2 to 3 times that wounded and out of it, most of the casualties are likely combat troops and they only have 100K in country at most. Ukrainians are only now beginning offensive operations and will want to destroy as much Russian equipment as they can, while the Russians are still confined to the roads, mud season will most likely last for weeks yet.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 23, 2022)

France 24 - NATO update Brussels


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> France 24 - NATO update Brussels


Much of the money will be spent on advanced weapons for Ukraine, NATO has enough former soviet arms to fight WW3, inherited from new eastern members. They could probably arm millions of Ukrainians with weapons the Russians themselves paid for and made, for free. Now there's irony, the Russians will end up being killed by weapons their fathers made and paid for and by modern weapons from the west, that they will also end up paying for and of course compensating Ukraine and rebuilding the place better than before. The Russians will foot the entire bill for national suicide, how fucking ironic is that!  The 2 or more trillion they have abroad should cover the bills and then some, oh yeah compensate the folks helping the refugees too and the refugees of course. Even the Russian prisoners who will be cleaning up the fucking rubble this summer, will be paid out of Vlad's personal stash! Some aspects of this war are not only ironic, they are hilarious, other aspects are horrible and the reason it will happen, no way do they get the cash back after this shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

This was posted here earlier and posted on twitter this afternoon, make of it what you will, but the purple areas are where the Ukrainians are and the pink the Russians, blue retaken ground. The Russian supplies up north look vulnerable to me, the Russians appear to have many Ukrainians among them north west of Kyiv. I thought this map was interesting and it could indicate things to come.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506660525106778120


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This was posted here earlier and posted on twitter this afternoon, make of it what you will, but the purple areas are where the Ukrainians are and the pink the Russians, blue retaken ground. The Russian supplies up north look vulnerable to me, the Russians appear to have many Ukrainians among them north west of Kyiv. I thought this map was interesting and it could indicate things to come.
> 
> View attachment 5106841
> 
> ...


There is. Actually there is an area where the Ukrainians can stop reinforcements and supplies coming in. There is one area if they can get to it, they can block 2 roads from the north at the same time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> There is. Actually there is an area where the Ukrainians can stop reinforcements and supplies coming in. There is one area if they can get to it, they can block 2 roads from the north at the same time.


Did you notice all the cut off and isolated Russian forces down on the bottom left of the map? The light pink areas, will be easily meat for the local reservists, the regular army won't need to waste much time on those pockets in hostile country. Cutting them off takes prisoners and they are as good as dead to the Russians and it doesn't kill as many of your troops. If they cut off most of the north western advance far to the north, they will bag many thousands of prisoners at very little cost in ammo or lives. It pays to treat prisoners well, they are common soldiers for the most part and will be a bigger embarrassment to Vlad than the dead.

The Russian have reportedly lost 15,000 dead and two or three times as many wounded mostly combat forces, that's say close to 45,000 men. If they bag 10,000 west of Kyiv it would be catastrophic for the Russians, forces would move to other fronts literally overnight, leaving the prisoners with local reservists who will also do the mopping up. Drive through Kyiv and they are on the eastern front on the other side of the river and going at the Russians strung out there, cutting them off and rolling them up the roads.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2022)

Anonymous hacks Central Bank of Russia. They've now got the goods, and will release them everywhere in the next 2 days.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> There is. Actually there is an area where the Ukrainians can stop reinforcements and supplies coming in. There is one area if they can get to it, they can block 2 roads from the north at the same time.


Zooming in with google earth or bing maps can be instructive for understanding the situation on the ground and the enormity and futility of the Russians task. It is important that the Ukrainians strike before the ground dries and destroy as much as they can, while the Russians are stuck on the roads. They should have enough extra trained forces and modern weapons by now to take the fight to the Russians, they are worn down and chewed up enough now. They can do it Napoleon style, defeat one small army at a time and literally appear on another front over night and overwhelm and destroy another small Russian army. I believe they have been furiously training the troops to do it and the west helping, they have hundreds of thousands of fit motivated volunteers to choose from. They also have over a million or more reservists organized into combat units and stationed locally and could arm many more.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Anonymous hacks Central Bank of Russia. They've now got the goods, and will release them everywhere in the next 2 days.


Easy to do when the NSA or others drop password lists in your inbox, anonymously of course!


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 23, 2022)

> A hacking group affiliated with Anonymous claimed that it breached the control center of Russian State Space Corporation “Roscosmos” and cut off the agency’s control over its spy satellites as part of the ongoing cyber-offensive against Russian government targets in protest of the invasion of Ukraine.
> Anonymous vs. Russia: Hackers Say Space Agency Breached, More Than 1,500 Websites Hit


Ahhhh that felt good! I'd love to have been a fly on that wall when it happened!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 23, 2022)

Time to reverse engineer some more Russian tech .... hilarious




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506306740421341193


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

Bet the CIA wants it, they never fired a rocket at it, they wanted it! After the Ukrainians have a look it, it will be shipped to America as a thankyou present. The CIA must be working overtime these days and the lights are on in Langley all night long as they examine the cockroach that is the Russian army squirm in the sunlight.

With the embargos, Vlad will have trouble replacing one of those, they are full of western chips and other components, now very hard and expensive to get.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine Captures Russian KRASUKHA-4 | Low Earth Orbit Satellite Destroyer EW*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Ahhhh that felt good! I'd love to have been a fly on that wall when it happened!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106874


Could be the NSA too, or with their help, or another intelligences help, like the Ukrainians.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Ahhhh that felt good! I'd love to have been a fly on that wall when it happened!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106874


Losing control of their spy satellites at a critical time when the Ukrainians are starting offensive operations, seems more than a coincidence. Coupled with anti drone warfare stuff given to the Ukrainians, it could blind the Russians, no satellite intelligence and no drone intelligence. The Ukrainians would have the element of surprise, something the Russians never had, we appear to know everything they say among themselves in Ukraine. The Ukrainians use secure NATO communications for the important stuff and commercial encrypted radios for other units like reservists.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

*Gen. Petraeus On NATO's ‘Big Response’ To Russia*





Former CIA Director General David Petraeus joins Andrea Mitchell to discuss the significance of NATO Secretary General Stoltenberg’s announcement that the alliance will double the number of battle groups on its eastern flank. “It’s very important, because this really reflects NATO's big response to the new dynamic, which is a much more threatening Russia,” says Petraeus. “And moving essentially the front of NATO, the main focus of NATO, all the way out to the Baltic States into the eastern European limits of NATO's borders.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

Spring is here and gas sales should drop for the summer, another example of bad timing. gives Europe 6 months for conversion to alternatives like tanker LNG
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Putin makes shock move to punish the West*





President Vladimir Putin has appeared on live TV to announce changes to its business dealings with “unfriendly countries”, as a response to unprecedented sanctions over Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

Looks like they drove the Russians back, both on the west and east sides of Kyiv at the same time. It will be out of range except for the biggest rockets, They are expensive and fewer, the launchers are being targeted by drones and some can be intercepted with SAM 3s. Kyiv will soon be wide open and the airports might even be usable by military transports flying real low. Meanwhile the advanced weapons keep pouring in as fast as the Ukrainians can use them to destroy Russian equipment. The Javelins, NLAWs and stingers have a 90% kill rate and they are getting thousands more along with other equipment like ATVs, light vehicles and Trucks to move troops and supplies around, even over some fields where tanks and heavy equipment can't go.

They will run into few ambushes, since they are covered by satellite and drone intelligence. A drone with an infrared camera, when it's cold at night, can see every single soldier on the ground. With NATO equipment, which we sent, the Ukrainians can operate at night, while the Russians sleep. If they can blind or kill their drones too, then they could surprise the Russians.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russian army is RETREATING & LOSING CAPTURED GROUND AROUND KYIV, beaten back by Ukrainian shelling*






John Sweeney @johnsweeneyroar tweeted on 23 March 2022:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

Imagine how useful a switchblade drone that glided to it's target and silently took them out at night. They could eliminate all the sentries and outposts almost simultaneously while they waited near by and looked the target over with a drone. Then they move in on the sleeping Russians, or mortar the shit out of them. You might be able to do it by gliding or diving the drone with no power and instead of a bomb, use a super tazer, something that would light the fucker up by shot gunning a dozen wires hooked up to a detachable super tazer, that would break away and keep him lite up, as the drone hit the fucker in the forehead and gave him another dose!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

6 Russian generals now
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Joy Reid: Putin Is Being Humiliated On The Battlefield In Ukraine*





Russian generals warned Vladimir Puting that invading Ukraine would be “pointless and extremely dangerous,” according to a New York Times report. Joy Reid and her panel discuss Putin being humiliated on the battlefield by the super-nimble Ukrainian army.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

*Let's talk about Putin's problem and Germany's defense spending....*


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about Putin's problem and Germany's defense spending....*


How many Bayraktar drones can you buy for 110b?....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

*Let's talk about Biden's trip and Putin's mistakes....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

doublejj said:


> How many Bayraktar drones can you buy for 110b?....
> View attachment 5106944


They only carry two bombs each, but if the hit nearly 100% of the time, a dozen could take out a stopped column. I think in this war at least, drones would be a better option for close air support, both bomb droppers and cheap killer drones that can kill em in their foxholes from miles away or take out defensive positions on highway junctions and armor.

I think armor has become obsolete, even APCs, Stinger took choppers and close air support off the table too. Infantry is king again, switchblades can take out gun artillery in range and rocket launchers too. Forces won't be concentrated, but spread out into tank hunter teams with air defense for tactical air. You don't need massed armor to stop tanks any more, rockets and drones can do it. Now they just have to beat them up bad enough before the ground dries out and they can get off the roads. I don't see the Russians lasting more than a few weeks at their causality rate and at the rate their supplies are being destroyed. The Ukrainians have vast man power reserves in theater and arms and equipment for them. It's common sense to build a big army of infantry, equipped with modern and old soviet weapons, to eject the Russians and beat them quickly, before Vlad can muster additional forces, if he can. They don't need tanks or choppers, they need light trucks and jeeps and they don't need months of training either. They don't need psychological or physical conditioning, though they will get that too, they need weapons and tactics training, chemical warfare seminars, how to read maps and how to use soviet mortars and communicate on radios.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Watch how badly the lying is projected -


so there are people on earth who lie at least as much as the trump family?....possibly more?...i wouldn't have thought it possible if i hadn't heard it with my own ears


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so there are people on earth who lie at least as much as the trump family?....possibly more?...i wouldn't have thought it possible if i hadn't heard it with my own ears


smug face fucker


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2022)

A Russian landing ship has been DESTROYED and two other Russian ships have been damaged in the occupied Ukrainian port city of Berdyansk, according to Ukrainian military officials.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

Apparently, the Ukrainians are offering citizenship to Russian's who surrender! That might bag a few and their tanks, throw some pay to live on and a job to do in the rear for awhile and you might have a deal. Compared to the expense of killing one, or compensating for them killing one of yours, it's a real deal, that the Russians will end up paying for anyway, many of them were victims too.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Huge chaos in Russian army: The troops surrender to Ukraine one by one!*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

The defense minister hasn't been seen since March 11th...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*US officials say this 'revealing moment' hints at morale problems in Russia's military*






A rare face-to-face meeting between Russian and US military officials last week led to an "outburst" of emotion from a normally stoic Russian general, a "revealing moment" that the Americans present believe hinted at larger morale problems in Russia's military, according to a closely held US military readout of what transpired. CNN's Barbara Starr reports.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 24, 2022)

Good Morning.

This morning's news is worse.



> * Russia Using "Nazis' Flaming Onion" Phosphorous Bombs, Alleges Ukraine *
> * Russia-Ukraine War: International law prohibits the use of white phosphorous shells in heavily populated civilian areas, but allows them in open spaces to be used as cover for troops. *
> Kyiv: A senior Ukrainian police officer has accused Russian forces of launching phosphorus bomb attacks in the eastern region of Lugansk.


If this was used on Civilians it is a War crime.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

If they keep this up the Russian Army in Ukraine will come apart at the seams in a couple of weeks at this rate. Keep picking off senior officers, interdicting supplies and making surrender offers to cut off troops, with no senior leadership, where only higher ups make all the calls.

Offers of citizenship to those who surrender is a good idea too, most of these guys would be less dangerous than the average Trump voter! 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russian military ship destroyed in Berdyansk, Ukrainian Navy claims*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5107099


He shouldn't sanction Russian defense contractors, they are on the Ukrainian's side!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> smug face fucker


KGB and one of Vlad close buddies, he lost a fortune stashed overseas and will be one of those paying the cost of this war from his own money, all of it. He got screwed and knows it, he also knows they are getting not only screwed, but slaughtered in Ukraine. The Ukrainians are getting better at killing Russians with every passing day, they've only really just begun to go on the offensive.


----------



## injinji (Mar 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Time to reverse engineer some more Russian tech .... hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going off to war with balloons on the trucks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

Here is how Ukrainian drone operations began back in 2015, they've had 7 years to organize and develop things. It started with RC hobbyist, drone pilots and engineers. Hobbyists and companies have now setup supply chains for some of the Ukrainian drone operations. 

Almost every combat team can use a disposable scout to look for ambushes ahead at least and a hobbyist DJI video drone is fine for that, for reconnoitering the area around and allowing commanders a God's eye view of the battle below. They are cheap and there were tens of thousands in the country, most who would be called up as reservists or even to the regular army would bring their drone along. They would know from experience how useful they can be and would either give them to the government or use them in the fight with their units. Every combat officer would love to have a few for the God's eye view alone.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Crowdfunding a war: Ukraine's DIY drone-makers


In a David versus Goliath-like battle, Ukrainian forces look to private companies and crowdfunded volunteer organisations for technological help




www.theguardian.com


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 24, 2022)

'Grandpa' steals Russian ammo truck and delivers it to Ukrainian Army


Ukrainian soldiers laughed and joked with the elderly gentleman after he hand-delivered them a well-stocked ammo truck he pinched from Vladimir Putin's beleaguered army



www.dailystar.co.uk




Gotta love ukrainians


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Mar 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507012402633576453I wonder if that boy that tied himself to mcdonalds is happy now?

edit:at the end of the video you can see the bar from the logo fallit’s like a bad comedy))


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> 'Grandpa' steals Russian ammo truck and delivers it to Ukrainian Army
> 
> 
> Ukrainian soldiers laughed and joked with the elderly gentleman after he hand-delivered them a well-stocked ammo truck he pinched from Vladimir Putin's beleaguered army
> ...


Everybody can make a contribution, that ammo could have been used to kill soldiers and it's loss might make a few Russians surrender. That old fellow was probably as effective as a squad of soldiers, also the Ukrainians use the same weapons and can use it against the Russians. Give him a medal and a bonus on his personal reparations check, thanks to all that Russian money!  

It is fortunate that the criminals in Russia probably HAD over a trillion dollars abroad in stolen money and the Russian government has almost another trillion. I really do hope Vlad WAS worth $200 billion stashed abroad, that will cover a lot of expenses, reconstruction, loans, compensation and other goodies for the Ukrainians and those who gave them aid. The Russians are destroying the leftovers of the old soviet union, the apartment blocks, what will replace them will be much better and will be paid for with Russian money. I hope they are generous with Russian money, after this shit they won't get any of it back.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> 'Grandpa' steals Russian ammo truck and delivers it to Ukrainian Army
> 
> 
> Ukrainian soldiers laughed and joked with the elderly gentleman after he hand-delivered them a well-stocked ammo truck he pinched from Vladimir Putin's beleaguered army
> ...


Grandpa has some game still left in him......lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Grandpa has some game still left in him......lol


I like to tell young fellers that IQ is a quotient, the total score is divided by the age, seriously, that's how it works!  So, how much smarter (wiser) is a 60 year old compared to a 20 year old!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 24, 2022)

Well that elderly gentleman has earned some new teeth after this military mess !

Bravo


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Well that elderly gentleman has earned some new teeth after this military mess !
> 
> Bravo


Hey he can have a chat with the conscript driving a truck, tell him about the Ukrainian government's offer of citizenship for surrender and good treatment, maybe even give him one of those paper passes that have been flying around littering the place. "Tell ya what, you can hide out in my farmhouse and I'll take the truck, the wife has a nice hot meal waiting for you!"


----------



## topcat (Mar 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> Going off to war with balloons on the trucks.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Well that elderly gentleman has earned some new teeth after this military mess !
> 
> Bravo


Is there a donation or go fund me for him?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Time to reverse engineer some more Russian tech .... hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CIA has first bids!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

U.S. and allies aiming to provide anti-ship missiles to Kyiv, official says


The United States and its allies are working on supporting Ukraine with anti-ship missiles, a senior U.S. administration official said on Thursday.




www.reuters.com





hmmmm, this could make things interesting


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

ol pooty....think you might be missing something......









A mysterious $700 million superyacht rumored to be linked to Vladimir Putin is now reportedly under control of a British crew after the Russian crew disappeared


A British crew has reportedly taken control of a $700 million superyacht linked to Vladimir Putin. Activists have said members of the previous crew were




www.businessinsider.nl





appreciate it.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> U.S. and allies aiming to provide anti-ship missiles to Kyiv, official says
> 
> 
> The United States and its allies are working on supporting Ukraine with anti-ship missiles, a senior U.S. administration official said on Thursday.
> ...


Yep and if they start offensive operations in Crimea, taking out the bridge over the entrance to the sea of Azov would be very good too, it would cut off the Russians there and trap them, with the only way out by air and sea. SAM 3s, have a long reach and might make air operations risky. Anti ship missiles would be a problem for them too. Things are going sideways for the Russian's in Ukraine at an alarming rate, in a couple of weeks they will be ground down. The Ukrainians are gaining momentum, new manpower and weapons every week. NATO is only now stepping in officially with massive support and Vlad's war crimes are helping the most with this. Seriously, the Ukrainians have just begun offensive operations, after wearing the Russians down, while preparing new troops. They will want to destroy as much of the Russian army while it is still trapped on the roads as they can, so expect some fast intense action and mass surrenders of trapped and cut off Russian troops.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> Going off to war with balloons on the trucks.


if that's true, that's a hell of a find. i hope Zelensky is turning that stuff over to NATO to be cracked, with the condition that they tell him the best way to counter them, now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ol pooty....think you might be missing something......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luxury yachts should be going cheap soon, Chinese, America and other billionaires will scoop them up for a fraction of the cost. It will be a real windfall for them, bargains for billionaires!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep and if they start offensive operations in Crimea, taking out the bridge over the entrance to the sea of Azov would be very good too, it would cut off the Russians there and trap them, with the only way out by air and sea. SAM 3s, have a long reach and might make air operations risky. Anti ship missiles would be a problem for them too. Things are going sideways for the Russian's in Ukraine at an alarming rate, in a couple of weeks they will be ground down. The Ukrainians are gaining momentum, new manpower and weapons every week. NATO is only now stepping in officially with massive support and Vlad's war crimes are helping the most with this. Seriously, the Ukrainians have just begun offensive operations, after wearing the Russians down, while preparing new troops. They will want to destroy as much of the Russian army while it is still trapped on the roads as they can, so expect some fast intense action and mass surrenders of trapped and cut off Russian troops.


my question is which system are they gonna get, mobile or aircraft launch???


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if that's true, that's a hell of a find. i hope Zelensky is turning that stuff over to NATO to be cracked, with the condition that they tell him the best way to counter them, now.


I'm sure the CIA and others are all over it, they are allies now. It will be hard for Vlad to replace such equipment, everything in it, including the shipping container was imported, there were many imported microchips in there too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

DOH!!!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507040840002244615


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> my question is which system are they gonna get, mobile or aircraft launch???


Truck or small boat would be my guess and nothing too long range either, it depends, if NATO supports them taking back Crimea. It will put enough heat on Vlad to either get rid of him or disgrace and cripple him politically back home. Crimea lost, on top of the Russian army destroyed and humiliated in Ukraine would be bad for Vlad, so would all the dead and captured, then there are those war criminals.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> DOH!!!!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507040840002244615


Suicide in Poland...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Truck or small boat would be my guess and nothing too long range either, it depends, if NATO supports them taking back Crimea. It will put enough heat on Vlad to either get rid of him or disgrace and cripple him politically back home. Crimea lost, on top of the Russian army destroyed and humiliated in Ukraine would be bad for Vlad, so would all the dead and captured, then there are those war criminals.


i'm kinda thinking truck......get about 20 of them....station them in Odessa and outside of Kherson for effectivness.....that's just me though


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Suicide in Poland...


political yes....especially after they kicked out the Embassy for espionage.....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 24, 2022)

“ *Unsecured Communications “  Lol

*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

Think how much modern weapons will the arms makers sell to Ukraine soon, all of it paid for by Russian money. They will be all over themselves with salesmen heading to Ukraine with free samples! Americans an Europeans make some pretty awesome stuff that can chew up Russians pretty efficiently and will be frothing at the mouth for the future opportunities. They can test it in combat, get feedback, build good will, get a track record of use and have a chance at future sales. The Ukrainians would be able to test and select the best for future use, paid for by the Russians. There could even be a defense trust fund for the Ukrainian military to use, if there was enough cash and I think there will be...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 24, 2022)

Wonder if “ russian fertilizer “ will grow the dank ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm kinda thinking truck......get about 20 of them....station them in Odessa and outside of Kherson for effectivness.....that's just me though


Hidden in a barn or garage near the coast, later. Pops out to shoot and moves out fast!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> “ *Unsecured Communications “  Lol
> 
> View attachment 5107245View attachment 5107246*


Anybody with a forty dollar SDR dongle and a laptop with an antenna attached could listen in and many recorded things, in Poland and other places. Even cheap Chinese walkie talkies use digital encryption and can go for many miles FFS! These guys are literally in the CB radio era, just on different frequencies.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The Coolest Radio You've Probably Never Heard Of*


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 24, 2022)

Doesn't look like there is any second verification of any other sources yet but this is a bit of fun news.



> *The 'Anonymous' collective says it has hacked the central bank of Russia*
> 
> 
> The Central Bank of the Russian Federation (the Bank of Russia)
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Wonder if “ russian fertilizer “ will grow the dank ?


Shallow graves and small pot plots may become popular, works for PTSD for many, stops the dreams/nightmares...


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Wonder if “ Russian fertilizer “ will grow the dank ?


If not the 7,000 to 15,000 Russian dead soldiers rotting in the ground might. Remember Native Americans planted a fish under their Corn.

Ukrainians are giving them HELL!


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Shallow graves and small pot plots may become popular, works for PTSD for many, stops the dreams/nightmares...


At least some Sunflowers.

Do you remember that Grandma who told a Russian Soldier to put "these" sunflower seeds in his pocket so Sunflowers would grow when Ukrainians killed him?

Somethings I will never forget!


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 24, 2022)

So what Strain or Cross would we make for Ukraine?
I'm thinking Dank Indica of some sort. ( Just making a joke here )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> If not the 7,000 to 15,000 Russian dead soldiers rotting in the ground might. Remember Native Americans planted a fish under their Corn.
> 
> Ukrainians are giving them HELL!


Most will be collected and accounted for, their name published in newspapers, many the Russians took back home. They will find it harder to get them out in the future, as they are increasingly cutoff and chopped up into manageable units that surrender or die for Vlad. The Ukrainians will want to do as much as possible while the Russians are still trapped on the roads and I think they are about ready with new troops and modern arms.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Most will be collected and accounted for, their name published in newspapers, many the Russians took back home. They will find it harder to get them out in the future, as they are increasingly cutoff and chopped up into manageable units that surrender or die for Vlad. The Ukrainians will want to do as much as possible while the Russians are still trapped on the roads and I think they are about ready with new troops and modern arms.



Yeah, I also see these stories on how Russia has been dealing with it. So that limits the Sunflowers a bit. So sad.



> *Russia has mobile crematoriums that ‘evaporate’ dead soldiers:*
> Crematoriums


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 24, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> So what Strain or Cross would we make for Ukraine?
> I'm thinking Dank Indica of some sort. ( Just making a joke here )


There’s already Russian Rocket Fuel strain - It was actually a good one …. *shrugs

Vlad Kookies
Red Dream 
Kremlin Poison
Russian Runtz 

*thank you - I’ll be here all week - “ Goodnite “ !


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> So what Strain or Cross would we make for Ukraine?
> I'm thinking Dank Indica of some sort. ( Just making a joke here )


chernobyl??


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 24, 2022)

I think it was PBS News hour but I was watching last night and I didn't know that 25% of the Russian Soldiers are conscripted for 1 year.
So they are required to serve. I'm betting they are not all that excited to die.

If I was mandated to serve a year by law I sure in the hell wouldn't take chances with my life.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

These are small, can easily fit in a backpack, have a range of miles, are GPS enabled with map apps, have HQ cameras and a 20 minute flight time. This is just Finland, there are millions of enthusiasts in the EU countries.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Finnish volunteers deliver 140 DJI Mavic Mini drones to Ukraine military


A group of Finnish volunteers has hand-delivered 140 DJI Mavic Mini drones to Ukraine's military to assist with reconnaissance efforts against the invading Russian forces.




dronedj.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm sure the CIA and others are all over it, they are allies now. It will be hard for Vlad to replace such equipment, everything in it, including the shipping container was imported, there were many imported microchips in there too.


while the physical value of the equipment is high, the real value is reverse engineering the thing so that radar systems can be hardened against it's method of operation...and, it gives an insight into what their missiles will be protected against, and in what ways they might be vulnerable


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey he can have a chat with the conscript driving a truck, tell him about the Ukrainian government's offer of citizenship for surrender and good treatment, maybe even give him one of those paper passes that have been flying around littering the place. "Tell ya what, you can hide out in my farmhouse and I'll take the truck, the wife has a nice hot meal waiting for you!"


That could be the deal of a lifetime.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Yeah, I also see these stories on how Russia has been dealing with it. So that limits the Sunflowers a bit. So sad.


nah, that just concentrates them down into smaller packaging...dehydrated dead russian


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Wonder if “ russian fertilizer “ will grow the dank ?


The red strains


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I think it was PBS News hour but I was watching last night and I didn't know that 25% of the Russian Soldiers are conscripted for 1 year.
> So they are required to serve. I'm betting they are not all that excited to die.
> 
> If I was mandated to serve a year by law I sure in the hell wouldn't take chances with my life.


yeah, i believe they do it twice a year, and conscript about 12k each time, but they aren't real soldiers, they're kids, college students, restaurant workers, farmers, doing their time. the only real use they could be would be to drive supplies up to the real units, but putin doesn't have many real units left anymore...


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 24, 2022)

Hey don't the Ferengi also vacuum dehydrate their dead?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Hey don't the Ferengi also vacuum dehydrate their dead?


yes, and SELL the remains as souvenirs...i'd buy a piece of desiccated putin for a dollar...


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yes, and SELL the remains as souvenirs...i'd buy a piece of desiccated putin for a dollar...
> View attachment 5107296


I bid One Dollar and Two Rubles!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

Fits in the palm of your hand weights less than a half a pound and fits in your pocket. Makes all those beautiful scenery videos you see and hooks up to your phone to see what it sees. Not a problem flying it either, it's fly by wire and uses a flight control computer with different modes so it's easy to fly and learn. Video reviews are useful for buying stuff online and I seldom buy anything expensive without watching a few.

A useful thing in combat and gives ya a God's eye view, or you can send it up a trail instead of a point man.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*DJI Mini 2 LONGTERM Review - WORTH BUYING?*


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, i believe they do it twice a year, and conscript about 12k each time, but they aren't real soldiers, they're kids, college students, restaurant workers, farmers, doing their time. the only real use they could be would be to drive supplies up to the real units, but putin doesn't have many real units left anymore...


I bet the nickel mines in Norilsk never looked so good to these poor sob’s


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 24, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Hey don't the Ferengi also vacuum dehydrate their dead?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

*Ukrainian Bayraktar TB-2 blew up the airport used by the Russians!*


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5107299


I do wonder at the value of latinum that has not been gold-pressed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5107299


The federation did well with the Ferengi after they made the Chinese their ambassadors, then they had real competition!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507072175353876488


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

Combat power is when you can wear down an invading army trading territory and towns for time ambushing the Russians every step of the way. They bought enough time to train a new army and replacements for losses, which were much lighter than the Russians. Combat power is when you can drive the enemy back from your capital, it's primary target and then begin counter attacking his worn out and ground down forces with your new greatly expanded army and reservist forces. If they can cut the Russians off and chop them up into small groups, they can get them to surrender with a minimum of casualties and and a maximum of prisoners. The Russians have several small armies that can be defeated in turn by superior Ukrainian highly mobile forces, just like Napoleon did it. Once they drive them back far enough from the capital area, they won't have the combat power or numbers to return and local reservists can hold them, mop up or take new ground. Then the big force can move to another front and defeat another smaller Russian army, that has no mutual support from other fronts and dead top leadership from snipers and drone strikes.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 24, 2022)

Batshit story if true …. Frostbitten feet , running over your own commander , panel-less kevlar and riding with dead bodies.

Vlad … your killin it ( literally )



https://www.thedailybeast.com/russian-troops-are-now-turning-on-each-other-its-a-shtshow-one-soldier-is-recorded-telling-another?via=rss&source=articles_fancylink


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

This entire thread has been filled with Vlad's, crimes, blunders and fuck ups, as it chronicles the destruction of the Russian army and probably Vlad. Here is documented the magnitude of his fuck up and why he will go down in Russian history as a fool and a loser who fucked the nation and himself for a stupid fantasy.

His carefully cultivated image as a strong man is shattered along with his military's reputation. Vlad needed that hard power to maintain dominance over his weaker neighbors, he had no soft power before and less hard power now. A lot of these places under Putin's thumb and in the economic toilet with him might want to assert their independence. Vlad is weak and will be a lot weaker in another month of war and courage is contagious, very contagious, like hope. These new weapons the west has, makes it a much more even fight for many of them and it would cost Vlad many tanks and dead bodies to invade one of them, even smaller ones. Remember, much of the Russian money and manpower is invested in tanks, close air support planes and helicopters, that Javelins, NLAWs and Stingers have largely negated. They don't need masses of armor anymore to defend against armor columns supported by close air support. So I imagine some people are digesting new information and thinking on Russia's borders.


----------



## injinji (Mar 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if that's true, that's a hell of a find. i hope Zelensky is turning that stuff over to NATO to be cracked, with the condition that they tell him the best way to counter them, now.


From what I hear, it was on the short list of gear we most wanted to get our hands on. It blinds our AWAC's and can mess with drones, etc, etc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

When you see Ukrainian soldiers clean shaven along with Zelenskiy, then worry about chemical warfare. Beards are the first thing to go when word of that stuff spreads, orders will be clean shaven for everybody equipped.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507041945725673475


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2022)

Of course the leading politicians in our country sided with Russia, fuck knows, but then again, the newspaper lead with a quote along the lines of EFF don't care about facts.


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2022)

One man is responsible for..one man..and all the people in this world just can't seem to figure out how to handle this ONE MAN.

Solution is obvi to me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

ANC said:


>


what the hell....lol.....welp ol oranged avenger...what your lieing mouth gotta say about this::


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506785691023290374
hmmmmmmm


----------



## injinji (Mar 24, 2022)

Here is an inside look at why the Russians are having so much trouble.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

ANC said:


>


If a judge ruled Donald couldn't drop the lawsuit until discovery by the defense was completed along with his testimony under oath, it would immediately halt all these bullshit lawsuits by him and others. Perhaps a new precedent needs to be set and backed up by the SOTUS and some guidelines issued for those with a track record of abusing the courts. His false accusations harmed the defense and need to be cleared up under oath. A simple solution that I don't see too many problems with.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> what the hell....lol.....welp ol oranged avenger...what your lieing mouth gotta say about this::
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506785691023290374
> hmmmmmmm


I want to bring suit against Trump for the 5 years of trauma endured during his time in DC.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I want to bring suit against Trump for the 5 years of trauma endured during his time in DC.


under metal sufferage or anquish?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> One man is responsible for..one man..and all the people in this world just can't seem to figure out how to handle this ONE MAN.
> 
> Solution is obvi to me.


The only solution that will have long-term benefit is to see that man broken by the system he worked so hard to subvert. Bullets make martyrs.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If a judge ruled Donald couldn't drop the lawsuit until discovery by the defense was completed along with his testimony under oath, it would immediately halt all these bullshit lawsuits by him and others. Perhaps a new precedent needs to be set and backed up by the SOTUS and some guidelines issued for those with a track record of abusing the courts. His false accusations harmed the defense and need to be cleared up under oath. A simple solution that I don't see too many problems with.


He harms everyone in the country.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I want to bring suit against Trump for the 5 years of trauma endured during his time in DC.


Omg the pain and suffering class action would be yuuuuuge


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2022)

PTSD. I also suffer from Left Temporal Lobe Partial Onset Seizure Epilepsy. You don't
[QUOTE="BudmanTX said:


> under metal sufferage or anquish?


Something like that.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Omg the pain and suffering class action would be yuuuuuge


Exactly. They're expensive just need the right firm though. I'm serious.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Exactly. They're expensive just need the right firm though. I'm serious.


There must be a firm with enough juice to cage the greased weasel. We need a Dream Team to battle Task Force Nightmare.


----------



## injinji (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> . . . . . . . metal sufferage. . . . . .


All alloys should have the right to vote.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> All alloys should have the right to vote.


Now you’re playing to the base

metal.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> All alloys should have the right to vote.


i support titanium......free titanium....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i support titanium......free titanium....


I like my Full Metal Jacket........in .556 NATO


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I like my Full Metal Jacket........in .556 NATO


7.62 here, goes with my dad's ak he brought home


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

I imagine when the Ukrainians are ready to rollup the Russian along a highway, they first call the local reserve commander say 20 miles up the road on his cellphone. Someone in a village or town that the main road passes through, a strategic point. They were either armed and hidden in the sprawling communities or arms were infiltrated to them. So they call up the guy on their line of advance and tell them to start attacking the Russians there and cutting the road. Meanwhile the troops manning the road block up the highway ahead are getting nervous about what is going on at their rear and will either retreat or send forces back to deal with it and secure their rear and supplies. Then they hit them with drones and mortars guided by drones before attacking and rolling them up the highway. That they were too stupid not to mine with IED's, but the Ukrainian reservists might use them on retreating or reinforcing Russians coming their way. So they mine the approaches from the front with IEDs, attack locally and when the guys at the front come back they are greeted by IEDs in the wrecked equipment along the road. Make the first one a big one and it will stop them cold on the road!


----------



## injinji (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> 7.62 here, goes with my dad's ak he brought home


I have one of those old WWII 7.62 Russian revolvers. It's a shame it doesn't take the same ammo as my sks.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> 7.62 here, goes with my dad's ak he brought home


Good luck finding that on sale....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> I have one of those old WWII 7.62 Russian revolvers. It's a shame it doesn't take the same ammo as my sks.


Tha Nagant with the sealing cam?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Good luck finding that on sale....


oh i know, my dad has been searching lately.....he's still got a lot though....he brought that baby back from NAM, stationed out of LAOS to pick up pilots found it in one of the jets they found


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i support titanium......free titanium....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


>


just gotta support them

must add all shapes and sizes too.......it's a mans duty ya know, could be women to.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Good luck finding that on sale....


It's all being used in Ukraine to kill Russians. Have body armor prices gone up? How about availability? There is a shortage in Ukraine of military grade stuff and figure the CIA would be scouring the world for it. All those new Ukrainian soldiers will need it, they should have plenty of other stuff from old soviet stocks inherited by NATO.

Think about it jj, the Russians will be mostly killed by weapons their fathers built and paid for, for the most part. All the aid and loans given to Ukraine will be repaid with seized Russian money, all the advanced weapons used to kill them too. They will pay down to the last dime for their own destruction and will pay for the reconstruction of Ukraine, along with restitution for the population. Even aid agencies and individuals who helped refugees will be compensated, all from Russian money. It is fortunate the oligarchs had over a trillion bucks stashed abroad and the government probably close to another trillion. They have already paid really, the money is literally in the bank and after what they did in Ukraine, they won't get it back. So the Russians will end up paying the entire shot for starting this war, a first in history!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

Or they could tell the oligarchs that they won't take their money if Vlad happens to be dead by June, then double cross them! Vlad would have a trillion dollar price on his head! They could even print posters:

WANTED DEAD OR IN CUSTODY
MAD VLAD
$1 TRILLION DOLLARS REWARD!

They could buy SpaceX and hide out on the moon.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Or they could tell the oligarchs that they won't take their money if Vlad happens to be dead by June, then double cross them! Vlad would have a trillion dollar price on his head! They could even print posters:
> 
> WANTED DEAD OR IN CUSTODY
> MAD VLAD
> $1 TRILLION DOLLARS REWARD!


u know there is a rumor floating around that certain people want him out......literally


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 24, 2022)

He is just one man.

He may well be the richest man on Earth and with the changing of their Constitution that he did he can stay in power until he dies so what is left?
Trying to be like Stalin or some other ass and get in the history books by conquering territory. 
That's what I think this is all about.
Sure there are Ukrainians that are related to Russians but in my mind what Putin is up to is more like the Nazis and their Aryan race myth stuff.

I do think Putin is "high on his own supply."


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> u know there is a rumor floating around that certain people want him out......literally


add me to that list


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> He is just one man.
> 
> He may well be the richest man on Earth and with the changing of their Constitution that he did he can stay in power until he dies so what is left?
> Trying to be like Stalin or some other ass and get in the history books by conquering territory.
> ...


“say hallo to my little fren”


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2022)

doublejj said:


> add me to that list


me and u both....but i think his inner circle are gonna be the ones.....we'll see


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

*Ukraine War special report: soldiers in Kharkiv take on the Russian army - BBC News*






Ukraine’s military claim that in many areas they are now pushing back Russia’s invading forces.


----------



## injinji (Mar 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Tha Nagant with the sealing cam?


I think so. It is a big heavy thing with a ring for a lanyard.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> I think so. It is a big heavy thing with a ring for a lanyard.


The Nagant I handled was a small mid-barreled thing. I don’t think yours is that, and I don’t know Russian sidearms beyond that little curiosity.


----------



## injinji (Mar 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The Nagant I handled was a small mid-barreled thing. I don’t think yours is that, and I don’t know Russian sidearms beyond that little curiosity.


It was the revolver Red Army officers carried in the second world war. It's upstairs in the safe and I'm too lazy to go look.

I paid an even 100 bucks. I thought it was a deal, but when I went back after the three day waiting period was up, they had another just like it in the display case. I bet they had a case of them in the back.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> It was the revolver Red Army officers carried in the second world war. It's upstairs in the safe and I'm too lazy to go look.
> 
> I paid an even 100 bucks. I thought it was a deal, but when I went back after the three day waiting period was up, they had another just like it in the display case. I bet they had a case of them in the back.


The one shown me was 200. I was tempted but walked away. Nobody had the brass.


----------



## injinji (Mar 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The one shown me was 200. I was tempted but walked away. Nobody had the brass.


I have lots of odd sizes, so I have a fellow who reloads for me. He said he could get it, but it wouldn't be cheap.


----------



## injinji (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The one shown me was 200. I was tempted but walked away. Nobody had the brass.


Because powder is corrosive. Eats metals upon combustion. Clean those Russian and China pieces very well. And Oil well.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> I have lots of odd sizes, so I have a fellow who reloads for me. He said he could get it, but it wouldn't be cheap.


It was turtleneck brass. It extended past the bullet to close the b/c gap.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Because powder is corrosive. Eats metals upon combustion. Clean those Russian and China pieces very well. And Oil well.


Primers. Chlorate primers are the issue. Powder isn’t.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Primers. Chlorate primers are the issue. Powder isn’t.


Just knew Our 7.62 x .39 and .54 single and semi-auto toys needed very good cleaning after plinking. And Brass was scrap after. TY. 
Long time since buying ak/sk and sniper rounds a cardboard box full of 100 round ziplocks.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just knew Our 7.62 x .39 and .54 single and semi-auto toys needed very good cleaning after plinking. And Brass was scrap after. TY.
> Long time since buying ak/sk and sniper rounds a cardboard box full of 100 round ziplocks.


Russian corrosive primers, and I wager Berdan type; cheap to make and tough to reload.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Russian corrosive primers, and I wager Berdan type; cheap to make and tough to reload.


Yes. Very cheap. Took a stout cart to wheel $150 of Russian surplus ammo from Korea and on, if not WW2, out of a gun show in MI in the 70's.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

It's 250 miles from the Belarus border to Moscow and 270 miles to Moscow from the Ukraine border, as the cruise missile flies. It's only 80 miles from the Estonian border to St Petersburg and less than 70 miles to Minsk in Belarus to the Lithuanian border. Many places are a lot closer to the European border lands in Belarus, almost the whole country is in TV broadcast range, especially if most of the broadcast energy is directed towards them. A lot of European Russia with most of it's population is exposed to western TV and radio broadcasts. Vlad will need to break out the old radio jammers, but they are probably all gone by now and there are many new frequencies used for digital TV and most digital TVs these days can pick up hundreds with a good antenna. It will take Vlad a long time to jam broadcasts from Europe and he will need to confiscate all the satellite dishes in the country, they can be broadcast to too. Then there is the internet and all the hackers and crooks in Russia who are pissed off at Vlad now for screwing them.

So there's plenty of wiggle room here for the CIA to get all those TV people fleeing Russia and give them jobs in Kyiv doing Russian language TV and being transmitted by transmitters near the border by a half a dozen radio and TV stations. The Russians would even see the people they were used to seeing before on TV and trust. Truthful news in a place like Russia will have a high value, despite what we hear about Putin's support. There is a war on, body bags are arriving home, there are prisoners, Russia is a fucked economically, shunned by the world and Vlad fucked up and fucked them all. There is no cover of a great ideological struggle, just Vlad's dream and his fault, with nearly the globe against them. Bad news travels fast and they are getting a lot of bad news and will get much more, whether the government tells them or they see it in the shops and on the streets or read computer printouts of news stories, or hear rumors from their grand kids and kids.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

Leave your computer and printer on and we will print out 6 dense pages of western news on your printer overnight in Russian, no ads! Just send your IP address or email address to anonymous and we will make it happen, read the newspaper and all the news important to you with your cup of coffee, if you can find any, or afford it! That would be a possible news service, until they ran out of paper and ink, but it could be sent as a PDF too! Pass around the 2 days worth of news printed on both sides, on day on one and the next day on the other side. Activists can print it using a press or photocopy it to spread the news. They used to do all kinds of things to spread news in the soviet days, but didn't have the stuff they have there today, after over 20 years of free enterprise.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's 250 miles from the Belarus border to Moscow and 270 miles to Moscow from the Ukraine border, as the cruise missile flies. It's only 80 miles from the Estonian border to St Petersburg and less than 70 miles to Minsk in Belarus to the Lithuanian border. Many places are a lot closer to the European border lands in Belarus, almost the whole country is in TV broadcast range, especially if most of the broadcast energy is directed towards them. A lot of European Russia with most of it's population is exposed to western TV and radio broadcasts. Vlad will need to break out the old radio jammers, but they are probably all gone by now and there are many new frequencies used for digital TV and most digital TVs these days can pick up hundreds with a good antenna. It will take Vlad a long time to jam broadcasts from Europe and he will need to confiscate all the satellite dishes in the country, they can be broadcast to too. Then there is the internet and all the hackers and crooks in Russia who are pissed off at Vlad now for screwing them.
> 
> So there's plenty of wiggle room here for the CIA to get all those TV people fleeing Russia and give them jobs in Kyiv doing Russian language TV and being transmitted by transmitters near the border by a half a dozen radio and TV stations. The Russians would even see the people they were used to seeing before on TV and trust. Truthful news in a place like Russia will have a high value, despite what we hear about Putin's support. There is a war on, body bags are arriving home, there are prisoners, Russia is a fucked economically, shunned by the world and Vlad fucked up and fucked them all. There is no cover of a great ideological struggle, just Vlad's dream and his fault, with nearly the globe against them. Bad news travels fast and they are getting a lot of bad news and will get much more, whether the government tells them or they see it in the shops and on the streets or read computer printouts of news stories, or hear rumors from their grand kids and kids.


It is just big profits for oligarchs, politicians and their industry masters. Germany won't cut the funding. Will hurt economy.....Won't kill civilians.. And we should pay a bit more to see how we are all funding this war of hidden personal gluttony for mobidly wealthy status. 

Wake up and look at the money world wide tax payers have paid for all that should have been there in the first place.

Every EU and NATO Nations leaders are now war criminals as they are complicit while allowing the enrichment of the elite and reaping their slice. 
Stock sales are insane in Govs. But another time. 

And how much is 230 tankers in Euros? Wasn't pounds. So who is paying?? LOL. 
https://www.democracynow.org/2022/3/24/headlines/german_chancellor_rejects_calls_for_immediate_halt_to_russian_fossil_fuel_imports


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

I wonder did windows stop updating Russian computers? It might be useful if they continued to do so... Not too many new computers will be sold in Russia in the near future, so they might have to switch to Linux which can run like lighting on old hardware. Bring you clunky system in and some nerd will redo it for you in LINUX and install your favorite web browser for some rubles. If they can get e-waste, they can make and configure old computers to run on Linux and sell them. Good enough for surfing the web and other stuff with preinstalled open source apps.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder did windows stop updating Russian computers? It might be useful if they continued to do so... Not too many new computers will be sold in Russia in the near future, so they might have to switch to Linux which can run like lighting on old hardware. Bring you clunky system i, and some nerd will redo it for you in LINUX and install your favorite web browser for some rubles. If they can get e-waste, they can make and configure old computers to run on Linux and sell them. Good enough for surfing the web and other stuff with preinstalled open source apps.


Leninux


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It is just big profits for oligarchs, politicians and their industry masters. Germany won't cut the funding. Will hurt economy.....Won't kill civilians.. And we should pay a bit more to see how we are all funding this war of hidden personal gluttony for mobidly wealthy status.
> 
> Wake up and look at the money world wide tax payers have paid for all that should have been there in the first place.
> 
> ...


They need time to adapt their infrastructure, many power plants use natural gas, but summer is coming and they can convert to tanker delivered LNG and gradually shut the Russian gas off. Vlad has many bills and pensions to pay and it will mostly be used to pay debt payments. However Vlad said he would only take rubles for it, so he will have even less dollars. It takes time to disentangle from the global economic system, it was deliberately made that way after WW2, free trade and international economic interdependence, it makes war difficult. What would happen if America suddenly cut off trade with China? You'd be running around in rags in a year like savages! There would be nothing in the stores from China, they would look like Russian stores in a couple of weeks!  

The rich Russians won't get their money back after this shit and neither will the Russian government, there will be enormous pressure and there is already, to pay damages out of it first. They will also take back what they gave Ukraine out of it too, for aid and arms. It won't end up costing Uncle Sam or the EU a dime and could even include a punitive Ukrainian defense trust fund, for future defensive arms purchases.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Leninux


The socialist operating system, crashes constantly!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The socialist operating system, crashes constantly!


The OS belongs to the people.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They need time to adapt their infrastructure, many power plants use natural gas, but summer is coming and they can convert to tanker delivered LNG and gradually shut the Russian gas off. Vlad has many bills and pensions to pay and it will mostly be used to pay debt payments. However Vlad said he would only take rubles for it, so he will have even less dollars. It takes time to disentangle from the global economic system, it was deliberately made that way after WW2, free trade and international economic interdependence, it makes war difficult. What would happen if America suddenly cut off trade with China? You'd be running around in rags in a year like savages! There would be nothing in the stores from China, they would look like Russian stores in a couple of weeks!
> 
> The rich Russians won't get their money back after this shit and neither will the Russian government, there will be enormous pressure and there is already, to pay damages out of it first. They will also take back what they gave Ukraine out of it too, for aid and arms. It won't end up costing Uncle Sam or the EU a dime and could even include a punitive Ukrainian defense trust fund, for future defensive arms purchases.


We will coerce international treaties for Ukraines resources and install a puppet after Zylencko is gone. Open your eyes.Really sorry I studied accounting and economics. We are but livestock to be exploited. WAKE UP.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The OS belongs to the people.


As in Oh Shit, it crash again!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We will coerce international treaties for Ukraines resources and install a puppet after Zylencko is gone. Open your eyes.Really sorry I studied accounting and economics. We are but livestock to be exploited. WAKE UP.


Zylencko? In what idiom? In Ukrainski he is Zelenskyy.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As in Oh Shit, it crash again!


Srsly a non-open OS is bourgeois.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 24, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We will coerce international treaties for Ukraines resources and install a puppet after Zylencko is gone. Open your eyes.Really sorry I studied accounting and economics. We are but livestock to be exploited. WAKE UP.


I think this might sound like something that people would say, but a lot like the oil we were supposed to take from Iraq, I don't see it happening.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Zylencko? In what idiom? In Ukrainski he is Zelenskyy.


Who takes him out thing. He is a speed bump for capitalism. Sad idiom I think on my behalf. 
Still holding both sides back from virgin soil full of wealth and a multi million person population having no homes or infrastructure. Instant third wold to "ENSLAVE".


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Who takes him out thing. He is a speed bump for capitalism. Sad idiom I think on my behalf.
> Still holding both sides back from virgin soil full of wealth and a multi million person population having no homes or infrastructure. Instant third wold to "ENSLAVE".


What is the source of Zylencko?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 24, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I think this might sound like something that people would say, but a lot like the oil we were supposed to take from Iraq, I don't see it happening.


Check out control and ownership of the fields and production. Then find the records of bush chenney talks with bp and britian. Takes a minute. But dig more than a president or two back.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Srsly a non-open OS is bourgeois.


Well with out getting too deeply into communist dialectics, I would say you are correct, but open source is not a government project with ten layers of fear driven bureaucracy and incompetent staff. I mean just getting CCCP on the splash screen would take months! Open source in a labor of love by volunteers, not something cobbled together by fear driven Slavic slaves working for fools!  Maybe they could buy a proprietary version, or more correctly, buy support, since it's based on open source and can't be sold because it uses open source code.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What is the source of Zylencko?


A slip of the tongue thing in a youtube video.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A slip of the tongue thing in a youtube video.


Oh.
Ok.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 24, 2022)

Hey is it true and did anyone post it already?

Some of those forced conscripted Russian Soldiers were driving some kind of special remote operations unit that can jam radar and other things and costs $42 million, on the freeway and it came off the Semi-trailer and tumbled down the embankment and they left it?
I think the video said that the USA and others really wanted to get a hold of one of these to check it out since it is super secret.

If so "Cha-Ching!"

MAYBE NOT A GOOD IDEA TO TRUST $42 MILLION TOP SECRET EQUIPMENT TO 18 YEAR OLD FORCED CONSCRIPTS?


----------



## injinji (Mar 24, 2022)

Macho man.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

A 50% drop in the economy in a month! It's not over, but just begun, millions will be moving back to the land and peasanthood, again. Most will be young and pissed off as they take up subsistence farming and barter, on their grandparents dilapidated farms and try to scratch a living from the earth of Mother Russia. They will burn wood and sleep on their "stoves" in their log houses during the long winters, as their ancestors did, welcome to the new/old Russia.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Biden says Russia should be booted from G-20; Russia's economy has shrunk in half since invading Ukraine: March 24 recap


President Joe Biden said Russia should be kicked out of the Group of 20 nations in retaliation for its invasion of Ukraine. Thursday's recap.



www.usatoday.com





*Biden says Russia should be booted from G-20; Russia's economy has shrunk in half since invading*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

*Between two fires: Russian troops trapped near Kyiv!*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

*‘Putin Is Extremely Unhappy With The Performance Of His Military’: Gen. Breedlove*





Former NATO Supreme Allied Commander Gen. Philip Breedlove joined MTP Daily to discuss the war in Ukraine and the U.S. and NATO’s response.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

Come comrade, we go for little walk in the woods, don't mind the handcuffs...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Top Russian military figures suddenly vanish from public eye*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

If Vlad is unhappy with the situation in Ukraine now, wait a couple of weeks or a month when the Ukrainians are on the move with offensive operations and all manner of nasty business as they seek to chop up the Russians and cut them off from resupply. I think they are losing a thousand a day dead now and the rate is increasing, while the Ukrainians can feed in replacements and give the wounded better treatment, they can have them in the EU in hours if required. Between desertion, surrenders, the dead and seriously wounded, there are credible reports the Russian's are already close to 50,000 men out of the fight, most of them combat troops. If they reduced the Russians by 50,000 in the first month, then they should be able to do another 50,000 of them in the next two weeks of offensive operations, since they are better armed and more numerous than ever before, have combat experience and know their enemy's many weaknesses much better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

How many dead Russians before Vlad throws in the towel and goes home?
How many wounded
How many prisoners?
Deserters?
Ukrainian hostages?
Dead civilians?

Did he throw in the kitchen sink from Crimea? If his southern forces are cut off from Crimea and destroyed or captured in Ukraine, who is left in Crimea to defend it? Blow the bridge in eastern Ukraine across the entrance to the sea of Azov to Russia and they would be trapped in Crimea. Anti ship missiles could make resupply or evacuation problematic for the Russians and AA missiles do the same for planes. I wonder how many soldiers, lackeys and quislings would be there, they would want to get the general and officers out who are bombarding those cities. Vlad might need his hostages, but if the Ukrainians offered those who surrender citizenship, they will stay in Ukraine, if they want. Others would have a real case as refugees and I don't think they will swap anybody who doesn't want to go, it might violate international law to send them to a war criminal like Putin. They are not POWs, but common criminals, there was no declaration of war or any UN permission, it was a all a violation of international law


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

A model airplane really.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Fears Russian military drones made with British components could target UK soldiers in Ukraine


A study by armaments experts has found Western parts are ending up in Russian-made drones being used over eastern Ukraine. British MPs have now voiced their concerns, i can reveal




inews.co.uk


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 24, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Check out control and ownership of the fields and production. Then find the records of bush chenney talks with bp and britian. Takes a minute. But dig more than a president or two back.


Checked, and as I thought, Iraq owns 100% of the oil fields, they do work with a bunch of companies, almost all are not American. I am fine with trade, and am sticking with we didn't go in there and 'take the oil' like people enjoy saying.

I don't see us 'taking the wheat' or whatever else 'people will say' about Ukraine.

That doesn't mean we won't trade with them afterwards, but we trade with everyone we can, it is just good economics. And mutually beneficial. 



Friendly_Grower said:


> Hey is it true and did anyone post it already?
> 
> Some of those forced conscripted Russian Soldiers were driving some kind of special remote operations unit that can jam radar and other things and costs $42 million, on the freeway and it came off the Semi-trailer and tumbled down the embankment and they left it?
> I think the video said that the USA and others really wanted to get a hold of one of these to check it out since it is super secret.
> ...


I saw something about it on youtube but didn't know if it was legit or not.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A model airplane really.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


2.4Ghz spectrum rc inputs across 5.1 line of sight wi/fi and maybe neo 7 gps chip. And if that sad scratch built pictured could carry anything acrossed the room.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

*Huge blow to Russian forces in Ukraine*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2022)

nice Times visual investigation piece, coordinating unencrypted radio communications, local reports, actual wreckage at reported battle sites, even security camera footage...
i have to say, the audio of the two or three russians soldiers they use talking to each other, does not cast them in a good light...these guys may have been sent in unprepared, but they sure as hell didn't seem to mind till shit went sideways for them


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> 2.4Ghz spectrum rc inputs across 5.1 line of sight wi/fi and maybe neo 7 gps chip. And if that sad scratch built pictured could carry anything acrossed the room.


Under $500 for a newer better version, flight control computer and FPV video system are extra, analog is cheap, HQ DJI video FPV more expensive. Say under a grand easy for a digital FPV system version. Retractable gear and even vectored thrust like the real one.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Freewing SU-35 Gray Camo Twin High Performance 70mm EDF Thrust Vectoring Jet - PNP [FJ30313P] Motion RC


SU-35 Gray Camo Twin High Performance 70mm EDF Thrust Vectoring Jet from Freewing - PNP - FJ30313P Version Info: This is the High Performance version of the Freewing SU-35 Gray Camo. This version includes two powerful 2952-2100Kv brushless inrunner motors with 12-blade fans, and two 60A ESCs for...




www.motionrc.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nice Times visual investigation piece, coordinating unencrypted radio communications, local reports, actual wreckage at reported battle sites, even security camera footage...
> i have to say, the audio of the two or three russians soldiers they use talking to each other, does not cast them in a good light...these guys may have been sent in unprepared, but they sure as hell didn't seem to mind till shit went sideways for them


Just another skim job. How long before we got up armored vehicles that we payed for in Iraq. And are the coast guards fast boats capable of actual reliable service to this day?? A long library of theft and yet you all scream for more. 
Are we anything but more willing to pay at the register? And the coffer over filling taxes this BS is generating. As people are being terrorized to their deaths. So you can play on the net in large warm homes.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Under $500 for a newer better version, flight control computer and FPV video system are extra, analog is cheap, HQ DJI video FPV more expensive. Say under a grand easy for a digital FPV system version. Retractable gear and even vectored thrust like the real one.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


As an RC guy who flies and built autonomous drones. You aren't commercially building, let alone finding capable pilots on gaming platforms. Thrust vectored? Please explain this to me in regards to static dynamics of geometry in material lay out and usage. Then demonstrate how this is applied to torsional variants affecting your axis outside of norms and therefore concluding in an illogical center of gravity. 
And if that flips your wig? Please explain to e how to program a home base as well as the audrino and exponential parameters. 

Seriously just stop spreading propaganda.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> As an RC guy who flies and built autonomous drones. You aren't commercially building, let alone finding capable pilots on gaming platforms. Thrust vectored? Please explain this to me in regards to static dynamics of geometry in material lay out and usage. Then demonstrate how this is applied to torsional variants affecting your axis outside of norms and therefore concluding in an illogical center of gravity.
> And if that flips your wig? Please explain to e how to program a home base as well as the audrino and exponential parameters.
> 
> Seriously just stop spreading propaganda.


Seriously, yer socially retarded and know shit about anything really.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> As an RC guy who flies and built autonomous drones. You aren't commercially building, let alone finding capable pilots on gaming platforms. Thrust vectored? Please explain this to me in regards to static dynamics of geometry in material lay out and usage. Then demonstrate how this is applied to torsional variants affecting your axis outside of norms and therefore concluding in an illogical center of gravity.
> And if that flips your wig? Please explain to e how to program a home base as well as the audrino and exponential parameters.
> 
> Seriously just stop spreading propaganda.


Here is my favorite drone video, something to do while you drool.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just another skim job. How long before we got up armored vehicles that we payed for in Iraq. And are the coast guards fast boats capable of actual reliable service to this day?? A long library of theft and yet you all scream for more.
> Are we anything but more willing to pay at the register? And the coffer over filling taxes this BS is generating. As people are being terrorized to their deaths. So you can play on the net in large warm homes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> As an RC guy who flies and built autonomous drones. You aren't commercially building, let alone finding capable pilots on gaming platforms. Thrust vectored? Please explain this to me in regards to static dynamics of geometry in material lay out and usage. Then demonstrate how this is applied to torsional variants affecting your axis outside of norms and therefore concluding in an illogical center of gravity.
> And if that flips your wig? Please explain to e how to program a home base as well as the audrino and exponential parameters.
> 
> Seriously just stop spreading propaganda.


Seriously, here is my work bench, how about yours?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2022)

Repo men are now using drones.......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Repo men are now using drones.......


Made in France I believe and as good or better than a DJI Chinese one. You can see how these little portable things would be very useful in Ukraine at this time of year when there is little tree cover. The DJI mini doesn't have a zoom, but it flies for miles and the drone can fit in one pocket and the controller and a spare battery in the other, it has a 30 minute flight time. A minimum amount of skill is required to fly them and they return to home when in trouble or low on power.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Made in France I believe and as good or better than a DJI Chinese one. You can see how these little portable things would be very useful in Ukraine at this time of year when there is little tree cover. The DJI mini doesn't have a zoom, but it flies for miles and the drone can fit in one pocket and the controller and a spare battery in the other, it has a 30 minute flight time. A minimum amount of skill is required to fly them and they return to home when in trouble or low on power.


I'm thinking about getting one of these after seeing his video. I think even I could fly these drones.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just another skim job. How long before we got up armored vehicles that we payed for in Iraq. And are the coast guards fast boats capable of actual reliable service to this day?? A long library of theft and yet you all scream for more.
> Are we anything but more willing to pay at the register? And the coffer over filling taxes this BS is generating. As people are being terrorized to their deaths. So you can play on the net in large warm homes.


you're implying the war is a set up so governments can make more money from taxes?....
"got up" armored vehicles? to do..what? ...?
the coast guard has a 42 foot fast patrol boat, works just fine, and a 154 foot fast cutter that also has a good track record..
please elaborate on "Library of theft"...whose theft, from whom? our government vs who? or is it corporations vs...who? or is it both of them against the world?...
who is this we you seem to be a part of that is willing to pay more at unnamed registers? i am unwilling to make any unnecessary purchases purchases in the immediate future...so i am not part of that set you identify with, and am indeed unfamiliar with.
whose coffer? where? the government has spent 1.2 trillion dollars on covid care, education efforts, vaccine development, stimulus checks....https://usafacts.org/state-of-the-union/budget/... "
*The federal government spent 68% more than it collected in FY2021, resulting in a $2.8 trillion deficit." *...that doesn't sound like anything is overflowing to me, except the nonsensical national debt...
people have been terrorized to their deaths since there have been small groups of people living together, and then discovering other groups, that don't hold the same values, the same beliefs, or have the same appearance. that scares some people, who use some combination of those and other reasons to dehumanize those others so they could be subjugated...it seems that that has been a hobby of a certain percentage of the world for a long time.
and i'm sure that none of that was done on my behalf, i just happen to be a white American male, we have a club, you have no real voice in it, but it does have a few perks....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I'm thinking about getting one of these after seeing his video. I think even I could fly these drones.


They are easy, push one stick to up and down and the other to go forward and backward, they have a flight control computer and gyro stabilization, same tech a cellphone uses. If you get one under 250 grams no license is required.

I got my eye on one of these, a little harder to fly but more fun, flies for 20 minutes FPV with digital or analog and long range up to 10Km, under 250 grams and no license required, even though I have one. All reviews loved it. Here is the HQ digital video version, just $350, but ya need goggles and transmitter too, the dji MINI for $450 comes complete, just add your cellphone. The Flywoo explorer is fun though, it's for long range exploring, not racing or freestyle. There are many drones and planes these days under 250 grams AUW, because no FAA license is required to fly them.

DJI photography drones you remote control, FPV drones you fly immersivity.









Explorer LR 4 V2.2 HD Micro Long Range FPV Ultralight Quad Bnf ( GN405 FC )


Main Changelog V2.2 Using the latest GOKU GN405 Nano FC Explorer LR quad is the masterpiece of the collaboration between Flywoo and #micro long range original creator Dave_C . #Micro long range is a brand new field, and we will explore more fun in this field with Dave_C in the future. Features...



flywoo.net


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 24, 2022)

*The ruble also held onto gains from the previous session when President Vladimir Putin said Russia would start selling its gas to “unfriendly” countries in rubles. *





Russian Ruble - 2022 Data - 1996-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Quote - Chart


The Russian ruble weakened to approach 70 per USD in December, the lowest since late April and paring gains for the currency this year, as lower export demand amid a declining economy pushed against strict capital controls in place to support the currency. In addition to the G7’s price cap...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## doublejj (Mar 25, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> *The ruble also held onto gains from the previous session when President Vladimir Putin said Russia would start selling its gas to “unfriendly” countries in rubles. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait until it opens for global trading...


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A 50% drop in the economy in a month! It's not over, but just begun, millions will be moving back to the land and peasanthood, again. Most will be young and pissed off as they take up subsistence farming and barter, on their grandparents dilapidated farms and try to scratch a living from the earth of Mother Russia. They will burn wood and sleep on their "stoves" in their log houses during the long winters, as their ancestors did, welcome to the new/old Russia.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Modern Warfare is a whole new fish indeed.

And Putin is telling Russians, since he is most likely the richest man in the world, to remember and embrace the old Soviet Creedo of "We are all poor together for the good of the Union."

That's it Putin is now Captain Jackass to me.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 25, 2022)

It seems donald and vlad think a lot alike.


----------



## topcat (Mar 25, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> It seems donald and vlad think a lot alike.


Twin sons of different mothers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

They aren't pushing them back as much as getting behind them on the road and threatening to cut them off in the rear with flanking attacks, then they retreat back up the road to another place they can defend. The Russians are stuck on the roads, but people can get around off road on foot or using light vehicles and the Ukrainians can operate at night. In such an environment big gains in territory can happen quickly. Normally the Russians would set up defensive positions in a village or town along the road, but by now those are full of hidden reservists with orders to pounce and prepare for their arrival with IEDs and RPGs
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Russian Forces Falling Back as Ukraine Springs Counter Offensives—U.K.


Ukraine has been successful in recapturing towns and defensive positions near Kyiv, Britain's Ministry of Defence said.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> It seems donald and vlad think a lot alike.


"think"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Modern Warfare is a whole new fish indeed.
> 
> And Putin is telling Russians, since he is most likely the richest man in the world, to remember and embrace the old Soviet Creedo of "We are all poor together for the good of the Union."
> 
> That's it Putin is now Captain Jackass to me.


Most people under 30 know the truth or have since and hated Putin before the war, there is a big generational divide, depending on if they watch TV, or use the internet for news. Putin will be remembered by a generation for a generation, as a blunderer and fool, who ruined their lives and country. One day they will write the Russia's history, after a generation of them are driven back to the land and peasanthood.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

This is what passes for Playboy in Ukraine these days.


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

*Kremlin official says West has declared 'total war' on Russia*
Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov on Friday took aim at the sanctions the United States and other countries have imposed on Moscow for its invasion of Ukraine, saying he believes that the West has declared "total war" on Russia.

Lavrov made his comments during a meeting in which he described actions that Western nations have taken in response to Russia's invasion of Ukraine as “a real hybrid war," adding that "total war was declared on us,” The Associated Press reported.

Lavrov also said that he believes the West has a goal “to destroy, break, annihilate, strangle the Russian economy, and Russia on the whole,” according to the AP.

He then warned that Russia does have allies.

“We have many friends, allies, partners in the world, a huge number of associations in which Russia is working with countries of all continents, and we will continue to do so,” Lavrov reportedly said.

Russia invaded Ukraine a month ago and has since stepped up its targeting of civilian areas. The Biden administration this week formally accused Moscow of war crimes in Ukraine. 

President Biden is in Europe this week meeting with European and NATO members. New sanctions were announced Thursday on allies of Russian President Vladimir Putin. 

Biden is scheduled to end his trip to Europe in Poland, where he will deliver a major address on Saturday. Poland shares a border with Ukraine. 

The international sanctions have clearly hurt the Russian economy, though Lavrov emphasized that many states will decline to join that effort.








Kremlin official says West has declared ‘total war’ on Russia


Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov on Friday took aim at the sanctions the United States and other countries have imposed on Moscow for its invasion of Ukraine, saying he believes that the West…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

*Officials say 300 dead in Russian airstrike on Mariupol theater*
Around 300 people were killed when Russia bombed a theater in the Ukrainian city of Mariupol that hundreds of people were using as a shelter, officials said on Friday, citing eyewitnesses, The Associated Press reported.

The news outlet noted that it was unclear how eyewitnesses had come to those figures or if the site had finished being excavated by emergency workers. 

A Ukrainian official said last week that over 100 people had been rescued following the Russian bombing of the theater, which had the words “children” written on either side of it.

The development comes as the Russian invasion moves into its second month, and as Mariupol has seen a number of buildings and sites struck by shelling. The southeastern city has also seen a mosque and a children’s hospital hit by Russian fire.

In the strongest US rebuke of Russia yet, the Biden administration announced earlier this week that they had determined that Moscow had committed war crimes amid its invasion in Ukraine. 

“We’ve seen numerous credible reports of indiscriminate attacks and attacks deliberately targeting civilians, as well as other atrocities. Russia’s forces have destroyed apartment buildings, schools, hospitals, critical infrastructure, civilian vehicles, shopping centers, and ambulances, leaving thousands of innocent civilians killed or wounded,” Secretary of State Antony Blinken said in a statement on Wednesday upon the administration’s announcement.

“Many of the sites Russia’s forces have hit have been clearly identifiable as in-use by civilians,” he added, noting the Mariupol maternity hospital and theater struck.

As a further way to economically isolate Russia, the U.S. and European Commission announced that they would be immediately establishing a joint Task Force on Energy Security that would help direct liquified natural gas (LNG) to Europe, among other components, as a way to further reduce Europe’s reliance on Russian energy imports.








Officials say 300 dead in Russian airstrike on Mariupol theater


Around 300 people were killed when Russia bombed a theater in the Ukrainian city of Mariupol that hundreds of people were using as a shelter, officials said on Friday, citing eyewitnesses, The…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> *The ruble also held onto gains from the previous session when President Vladimir Putin said Russia would start selling its gas to “unfriendly” countries in rubles. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's all temporary gains, they can't sustain anything, and will lose more ground in the near future...

"Russia has made clear they are going to pour government resources into artificially propping up the shares of companies that are trading," deputy national security adviser Daleep Singh said in a statement. "This is not a real market and not a sustainable model — which only underscores Russia's isolation from the global financial system."

Despite strong, double-digit gains in companies, including energy producers Lukoil, Rosneft and Gazprom, some companies tumbled when the market reopened Thursday. Most notably, Russian airline Aeroflot sank 16.4%. Power and heat holding company Inter RAO fell 7%.

they're propping up some companies in a bid to get some foreign currency under their control...which is also the sole purpose of wanting their gas customers to pay in rubles, they'll have to buy the rubles on the market with REAL money from a different country...then russia will be able to use that other, real money to shore itself up further...but it's all way too little, way too late


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2022)

topcat said:


> Twin sons of different mothers.


no, trump doesn't get his hands dirty, while putin doesn't mind if blood drips from his, for the world to see
they're just both enormous assholes, who aren't doing the world or the people they claim to care for a single bit of good


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2022)

let the brainwashing begin......fascist in the house

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507302860245065729
kick them out Ukraine.....hit the area with a strike


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is what passes for Playboy in Ukraine these days.
> 
> View attachment 5107770
> View attachment 5107769


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

Apparently the USMC is impressed with the switchblade and why they are reluctant to spread them around. However, they could give the Ukrainians a thousand and be able to account for them electronically, every time one is fired. These could stop most of the artillery attacks when coupled with other drones that can deliver them longer distances. Then there are the switchblade imitations the Ukrainians have made themselves. They could also take out AA defenses, and command and control speeding up progress on the ground.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








The 'kamikaze drone' the US is sending Ukraine is a 'pretty powerful' tool for troops, top Marine general says


US Marine Corps Gen. David Berger said loitering drones give an infantryman "the power of an air wing in your hands."




news.yahoo.com






The US's latest security assistance package for Ukraine includes 100 Switchblade drones.
Loitering munitions like Switchblade are a "powerful" tool, according to the top US Marine general.
These drones give infantrymen "the power of an air wing in your hands," Gen. David Berger said.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2022)

printer said:


> *Kremlin official says West has declared 'total war' on Russia*
> Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov on Friday took aim at the sanctions the United States and other countries have imposed on Moscow for its invasion of Ukraine, saying he believes that the West has declared "total war" on Russia.
> 
> Lavrov made his comments during a meeting in which he described actions that Western nations have taken in response to Russia's invasion of Ukraine as “a real hybrid war," adding that "total war was declared on us,” The Associated Press reported.
> ...


i like how there are stages to extermination...the russians are just "a little" at war with Ukraine...but the big bad USA has declared "total war"...not nice, civilized "little war"...where it's ok for the russians to kill innocent civilians, bomb civic buildings, destroy non war related infrastructure, and abduct citizens....nooo, the USA and the rest of the decadent west has declared "total war", seizing financial assets, and blocking russia from the world market. no bombs, no guns, no boots on russian soil...but we're somehow the aggressors.
i hope russia ends up so fucked up they will have to go back to subsistence farming for a couple of generations, and have to reinvite western companies back into the country to even have an economy after this, no matter how vehemently they swear they will never allow western influences to effect their society again.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Apparently the USMC is impressed with the switchblade and why they are reluctant to spread them around. However, they could give the Ukrainians a thousand and be able to account for them electronically, every time one is fired. These could stop most of the artillery attacks when coupled with other drones that can deliver them longer distances. Then there are the switchblade imitations the Ukrainians have made themselves. They could also take out AA defenses, and command and control speeding up progress on the ground.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


make me wonder which ones they gave them...the 300's or and 600's???


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2022)

another one bites the dust....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507193029064593409


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2022)

awww now your gonna have to do things on your own..........might wanna take a look in the mirror to see who did this and is it worth it....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507250703483424768


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i like how there are stages to extermination...the russians are just "a little" at war with Ukraine...but the big bad USA has declared "total war"...not nice, civilized "little war"...where it's ok for the russians to kill innocent civilians, bomb civic buildings, destroy non war related infrastructure, and abduct citizens....nooo, the USA and the rest of the decadent west has declared "total war", seizing financial assets, and blocking russia from the world market. no bombs, no guns, no boots on russian soil...but we're somehow the aggressors.
> i hope russia ends up so fucked up they will have to go back to subsistence farming for a couple of generations, and have to reinvite western companies back into the country to even have an economy after this, no matter how vehemently they swear they will never allow western influences to effect their society again.


The older population does appear to need a little incentive to drop Vlad like a hot potato, the younger ones who grew up with the semblance of freedom think differently or will soon. It's the Putin régime and those who enabled and aided him that is at fault, but everybody will be punished. As you know leaders can lead up like Joe, or down like Trump and the trip down is always faster than the climb back up. In Russia we see an extreme example of leading down, into the toilet.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2022)

just another thing for her to be miserably, totally, embarassingly wrong about
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/tulsi-gabbard-refuses-hannity-clear-070802690.html?utm_source=spotim&utm_medium=spotim_recirculation


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> awww now your gonna have to do things on your own..........might wanna take a look in the mirror to see who did this and is it worth it....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507250703483424768


that's just adorable, the poor spoiled rich fucks don't know how to survive...i hope the poor people in russia eat them alive...literally...well, ok, not literally, they can cook them first, don't want anyone getting parasites from the parasites


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2022)

wait? what? ..now this could be a game changer.....if it turns out










Intelligence: Russian troops are coming over to fight on Ukraine’s side


Olha Hlushchenko – Friday, 25 March 2022, 03:45




www.pravda.com.ua


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> another one bites the dust....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507193029064593409


The Ukrainians have updated their ballistic missiles with American help to hit precision targets of military value, the Russians can only hit areas and are useless against dispersed troops. The Ukrainians have more precision weapons, both imported and domestic and those are of much more value than dumb ones in killing enemy troops and destroying vital equipment.

The Ukrainians have just started officially receiving NATO aid, it was the EU, America and allies helping before, but the flood gates have been opened, just as the Ukrainians have trained and are continuing to train, extra combat troops, ready to receive the new modern weapons. Their trainers have been trained months or years ago in some of these systems by NATO, even if they never got them then, or in limited numbers for training purposes, so they can expand quickly if needed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wait? what? ..now this could be a game changer.....if it turns out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would be awesome, if it's true.not just less enemies to kill, but more help killing those enemies, and a psychological effect on both sides, the Ukraines have to appreciate any help they get at this point, and the russians know they're fighting against people who know their psychology and weaknesses.
gonna take this one with a grain of salt though, until we see some confirmation. even if it's true, one unit isn't going to make a difference. if it's happening on a large scale, it could cut the time it takes to end this in half or more


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that would be awesome, if it's true.not just less enemies to kill, but more help killing those enemies, and a psychological effect on both sides, the Ukraines have to appreciate any help they get at this point, and the russians know they're fighting against people who know their psychology and weaknesses.
> gonna take this one with a grain of salt though, until we see some confirmation. even if it's true, one unit isn't going to make a difference. if it's happening on a large scale, it could cut the time it takes to end this in half or more


it would be....i got my fingers crossed that it's true.....time will tell.....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Ukrainians have updated their ballistic missiles with American help to hit precision targets of military value, the Russians can only hit areas and are useless against dispersed troops. The Ukrainians have more precision weapons, both imported and domestic and those are of much more value than dumb ones in killing enemy troops and destroying vital equipment.
> 
> The Ukrainians have just started officially receiving NATO aid, it was the EU, America and allies helping before, but the flood gates have been opened, just as the Ukrainians have trained and are continuing to train, extra combat troops, ready to receive the new modern weapons. Their trainers have been trained months or years ago in some of these systems by NATO, even if they never got them then, or in limited numbers for training purposes, so they can expand quickly if needed.


The Russians expended a precision munition on that shopping center. They have them, but probably not many, and are likely holding them against the proverbial rainy day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> another one bites the dust....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507193029064593409


How many generals is that now, 6 or 7? There were many more colonels killed, looks like room for advancement among the junior officers who survive Ukraine. Probably every officer there will have a black mark against him and the careers will be ruined for failing Vlad the wannabe conqueror.

If there is a coup in Russia, losing in Ukraine might be the spark, some will feel the corrupt regime failed the army, not the other way around.

I'm thinking Joe might have helped with snuffing this fucker, he was a war criminal and up for special treatment IMHO, something like a drone strike or a long range precision missile attack. If you know he's at his headquarters giving orders on the radio or cellphone to murder civilians, you can do him from a distance with GPS guided munitions or drones.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that would be awesome, if it's true.not just less enemies to kill, but more help killing those enemies, and a psychological effect on both sides, the Ukraines have to appreciate any help they get at this point, and the russians know they're fighting against people who know their psychology and weaknesses.
> gonna take this one with a grain of salt though, until we see some confirmation. even if it's true, one unit isn't going to make a difference. if it's happening on a large scale, it could cut the time it takes to end this in half or more


There are few places a Russian can feel at home outside Russia, Belarus and Ukraine are the two main ones. It's like an American living in Canada or the UK, Ukraine is like Australia, they are suppose to speak English, but it's close!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How many generals is that now, 6 or 7? There were many more colonels killed, looks like room for advancement among the junior officers who survive Ukraine. Probably every officer there will have a black mark against him and the careers will be ruined for failing Vlad the wannabe conqueror.
> 
> If there is a coup in Russia, losing in Ukraine might be the spark, some will feel the corrupt regime failed the army, not the other way around.
> 
> I'm thinking Joe might have helped with snuffing this fucker, he was a war criminal and up for special treatment IMHO, something like a drone strike or a long range precision missile attack. If you know he's at his headquarters giving orders on the radio or cellphone to murder civilians, you can do him from a distance with GPS guided munitions or drones.


think it's up to 7 to 8 now......i just came across a report that a russian soldier ran over a colonel with a tank..... ...yeah he's not mad at all


----------



## Sativied (Mar 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Made in France I believe and as good or better than a DJI Chinese one. You can see how these little portable things would be very useful in Ukraine at this time of year when there is little tree cover. The DJI mini doesn't have a zoom, but it flies for miles and the drone can fit in one pocket and the controller and a spare battery in the other, it has a 30 minute flight time. A minimum amount of skill is required to fly them and they return to home when in trouble or low on power.


New Autel Evo drones are made in the USA (though company is owned by American and Chinese). The latest Autel Evo is on par with DJI Air2s and new Mavics pro, but in general DJI still rules. Unfortunately that is. DJI Mini is a kite with propellers in comparison though.









Chinese Drone Maker DJI Faces More U.S. Restrictions - FLYING Magazine


A top federal regulator wants to slap new restrictions on the best-selling drone manufacturer in the U.S., saying the Chinese company poses a national security risk. The Federal Communications Commission’s commissioner Brendan Carr called on regulators Tuesday to begin the process of adding...




www.flyingmag.com













US puts drone maker DJI and seven other Chinese companies on investment blocklist


The US government will place eight Chinese companies including drone manufacturer DJI on an investment blocklist for alleged involvement in surveillance of Uyghur Muslims.




techcrunch.com





Main reason DJI isn't banned in the US like Huawei is cause of its huge market share (~75%) and the continuous demand for batteries and parts, a share they were partly able to gain initially by government funding and cheap labor. This put them ahead but there are good alternatives nowadays, like that Autel Evo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The Russians expended a precision munition on that shopping center. They have them, but probably not many, and are likely holding them against the proverbial rainy day.


They have them, just not in the numbers they told Vlad, like the encrypted radios, or night vision equipment, some of which was sold on the black market by officers. 

I'm kinda surprised, because with a $100 RC hobby flight control computer with a GPS module anybody can make a GPS guided bomb, rocket, or cruise missile these days that can strike with in 6 feet, or FPVed to the target precisely. They can use Russian, European, American and Chinese GPS systems simultaneously for increased precision. This shouldn't be hard for a small team of engineers to do these days, adapting commercial stuff for war, it is cheap and looks like it would work in Ukraine at least.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> awww now your gonna have to do things on your own..........might wanna take a look in the mirror to see who did this and is it worth it....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507250703483424768


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

Sativied said:


> New Autel Evo drones are made in the USA (though company is owned by American and Chinese). The latest Autel Evo is on par with DJI Air2s and new Mavics pro, but in general DJI still rules. Unfortunately that is. DJI Mini is a kite with propellers in comparison though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the Ukrainians will be ready with new firmware for them to make them more secure and useful in combat. The DJI thing is well known in the RC and drone world and the Ukrainians formed their drone units from amateur RC people, drone enthusiasts engineers and companies started by them in the field back in 2015. They build their own drones too, including killer drones. To use the DJI minis securely, just cut off their internet access at the phone. They would be used tactically by combat troops, not intelligence. They can fit in a pocket, go for miles, give a God's eye view of the ground and you can even send them ahead at eye level instead of a man, to look for ambushes.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is what passes for Playboy in Ukraine these days.
> 
> View attachment 5107770
> View attachment 5107769


Do have a subscription URL? 
Asking for a friend


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 25, 2022)

printer said:


> *Kremlin official says West has declared 'total war' on Russia*
> Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov on Friday took aim at the sanctions the United States and other countries have imposed on Moscow for its invasion of Ukraine, saying he believes that the West has declared "total war" on Russia.
> 
> Lavrov made his comments during a meeting in which he described actions that Western nations have taken in response to Russia's invasion of Ukraine as “a real hybrid war," adding that "total war was declared on us,” The Associated Press reported.
> ...



Add Biden and the EU just agreed to build LNG Terminals and will buy AMERICAN LNG!

I bet Trump will try and claim he had already made this deal long ago. Just wait.

President Biden is doing a wonderful job.
People may not approve of him but they have to approve of this energy deal that takes a lot of market share away from Putin.

So Yeah.. It's Modern Total War. Bombs are not the only weapons. Economics is a long term deep hole Russia will keep falling in.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2022)

DOH!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

Drones or quadcopters breakdown into two main classes, video photography drones for great scenery videos and many photography fans have one, they are easy to fly with many automatic features. Then there are the FPV, racing quads and others configuration that use RC plane parts and are often made by the pilot. These days they can use DJI video HQ FPV to digital goggles with 1080p resolution, it's like being there and it records onboard even better to a memory card. DJI video drones you remote control are commercially bought, come complete and you use your phone to see what the drone is seeing. FPV drones with ducts can fly through the woods like a bird, carry a quarter pound of plastic explosives, are hard to shoot down and can join them in their foxhole or machine gun nest before detonating.

This short video shows you the difference, from France.






One more short cinematic and very entertaining video, done in one take, looks like the Cordoba region of Spain. Imagine using this to assassinate a Russian general with a skilled pilot, how hard would it be to do?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2022)

Always thought those Twinztv prank guys were on to something - loved their bike videos.

Hey VLAD , eat my sack.…..
C4 in each testicle ….. Glory to Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> DOH!!!!!


There will be no space program in Russia soon, they can't afford it, so they don't need to worry about their jobs too much.


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

The Kremlin answered the question about the objections of the West to pay for gas in rubles
*Peskov: Gazprom will develop a system for switching to gas payments in rubles in four days*
The Kremlin proceeds from the current order of Russian President Vladimir Putin to Gazprom to accept payment for gas in Russian currency, said Dmitry Peskov, press secretary of the head of state.

He was asked whether Moscow plans to supply gas to Europe if it does not pay in rubles, as representatives of several countries have already stated.

On March 23, at a meeting with members of the government, Vladimir Putin instructed to convert payments for gas supplies to unfriendly countries into rubles, since it makes no sense to sell goods to the EU and the USA and receive payment in their currency.

At the same time, he noted that pumping will continue at prices and in volumes fixed in contracts, as the country values its reputation. 

“During the remaining four days, Gazprom will have to make contacts and develop a transparent, understandable system, how it can be carried out technically and logistically. This information will be communicated to the buyers of Gazprom’s products, and then we’ll see,” the Kremlin spokesman said. 








В Кремле ответили на вопрос о возражениях Запада по оплате за газ в рублях


В Кремле исходят из действующего поручения президента России Владимира Путина "Газпрому" принимать оплату за газ в российской валюте, заявил пресс-секретарь... РИА Новости, 25.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

*Let's talk about possibilities of Ukraine winning conventionally....*


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2022)

It has been confirmed that Russian Colonel Alexei Sharov, of the Black Sea Fleet’s Marine Brigade, was KILLED by a Ukrainian sniper.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2022)

Meanwhile in NK ….. 

Kim Jong Un rocks leather ( thought it was that Gangnam style guy ) * shrugs



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507242223343001600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507245193699160070


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> DOH!!!!!


They are not wearing Ukrainian colors. The colors are said to be of a school or something (never bothered to remember what) and because the clothing needs to be tailored to each person they were produced a long time before the war.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2022)

printer said:


> They are not wearing Ukrainian colors. The colors are said to be of a school or something (never bothered to remember what) and because the clothing needs to be tailored to each person they were produced a long time before the war.


ukrainian colors are yellow and blue....


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ukrainian colors are yellow and blue....


Which is why I mentioned that the astronauts did not pick the colors because of the war.

If the Ukrainians do not get starved out there is talk on the Russian side of retreating and keeping the two provinces and the land bridge to the Black Sea and calling it a successful operation.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2022)

printer said:


> Which is why I mentioned that the astronauts did not pick the colors because of the war.
> 
> If the Ukrainians do not get starved out there is talk on the Russian side of retreating and keeping the two provinces and the land bridge to the Black Sea and calling it a successful operation.


Unless something unusual happens, I expect Ukraine to keep killing Russians until they’ve restored their pre-2014 borders.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2022)

Scale back of objectives ?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2022)

printer said:


> Which is why I mentioned that the astronauts did not pick the colors because of the war.
> 
> If the Ukrainians do not get starved out there is talk on the Russian side of retreating and keeping the two provinces and the land bridge to the Black Sea and calling it a successful operation.


i've heard that too.....something about May 9th keeps coming up too


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Unless something unusual happens, I expect Ukraine to keep killing Russians until they’ve restored their pre-2014 borders.


isn't there something about going after Crimea, or getting it back???


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Scale back of objectives ?


I have read between the lines of the Russian news translations and over a number of articles it seems they are looking for a new normal and I do not doubt they can hold the south eastern portion of Ukraine if they ignore the rest.


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> isn't there something about going after Crimea, or getting it back???


The Ukrainians have been winning because they have been mainly doing gorilla warfare rather than duking it out with the Russians. I do not think they can take Crimea especially with the Russians know how it would look if they did.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How many generals is that now, 6 or 7? There were many more colonels killed, looks like room for advancement among the junior officers who survive Ukraine. Probably every officer there will have a black mark against him and the careers will be ruined for failing Vlad the wannabe conqueror.
> 
> If there is a coup in Russia, losing in Ukraine might be the spark, some will feel the corrupt regime failed the army, not the other way around.
> 
> I'm thinking Joe might have helped with snuffing this fucker, he was a war criminal and up for special treatment IMHO, something like a drone strike or a long range precision missile attack. If you know he's at his headquarters giving orders on the radio or cellphone to murder civilians, you can do him from a distance with GPS guided munitions or drones.


that just ain't gonna work, as much as i'd like it to. people hate putin, but assassinating him isn't the same as assassinating an al-qaeda leader. Xi would certainly take it poorly, and while i doubt it would lead to war, it would destroy any trust between China and America.
many other fascist regimes would also take it poorly, and would certainly start to fortify their defenses against similar action taken against them. 
and then there is the problem of retaliation. al-qaeda has some people who are very good at what they do, but what they do isn't international assassination...russia, on the other hand, has made a long and detailed study of it...of course, if you look at the last few instances that have hit the news, they're really bad at it...just like their badass army turned out to not be so badass when faced with determined oppopnents. but there are still elements that would certainly try to assassinate Biden and any other targets of opportunity in reprisal. and once the "super powers" are doing it, then the smaller players are going to see that as a free pass...better to not go there to begin with. if we want him bad enough, we'll march in and take him.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2022)

printer said:


> The Ukrainians have been winning because they have been mainly doing gorilla warfare rather than duking it out with the Russians. I do not think they can take Crimea especially with the Russians know how it would look if they did.


I think this is their chance to undo 2014. The kicker is, if they start succeeding, will the Crazar pull out the big weapons?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They have them, just not in the numbers they told Vlad, like the encrypted radios, or night vision equipment, some of which was sold on the black market by officers.


which makes me wonder who is sitting on all of that equipment now? russia is run by a criminal cartel, who knows what kind of "business connections" they have around the world?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2022)

printer said:


> The Kremlin answered the question about the objections of the West to pay for gas in rubles
> *Peskov: Gazprom will develop a system for switching to gas payments in rubles in four days*
> The Kremlin proceeds from the current order of Russian President Vladimir Putin to Gazprom to accept payment for gas in Russian currency, said Dmitry Peskov, press secretary of the head of state.
> 
> ...


the country values it's reputation...yes, i'd imagine so, it takes a long time to build a reputation as a cold blooded murderous fascist regime, run by criminals, for criminals. how many children, old people, pregnant women, do you have to kill to earn that kind of reputation? how many times do you have to invade a peaceful neighbor on a flimsy pretext to build that kind of reputation? who has time to keep doing that over and over? putin, apparently.


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think this is their chance to undo 2014. The kicker is, if they start succeeding, will the Crazar pull out the big weapons?


The Russians losing would not go over with the party line telling the population their version of reality. Holding on to what they have in the southeast and saying they won might work. But then comes the settlement, rebuilding the country. I doubt russia will want to compensate the Ukrainians.


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

*Main objectives of first stage of special operation in Ukraine generally accomplished - Russian General Staff*
MOSCOW. March 25 (Interfax) - The main objectives of the first stage of the operation in Ukraine have been accomplished, Russian General Staff Main Operational Directorate head Sergei Rudskoi said.

"The main objectives of the first stage of the operation have generally been accomplished. The combat potential of the Armed Forces of Ukraine has been considerably reduced, which, I emphasize once again, makes it possible to focus on the main efforts to achieve the main goal, liberation of Donbas," Rudskoi told a briefing on Friday.





__





Main objectives of first stage of special operation in Ukraine generally accomplished - Russian General Staff







interfax.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2022)

printer said:


> The Russians losing would not go over with the party line telling the population their version of reality. Holding on to what they have in the southeast and saying they won might work. But then comes the settlement, rebuilding the country. I doubt russia will want to compensate the Ukrainians.


i don't think they'll have much choice, much of their foreign holdings have been seized, and the idea of liquidating most if not all of it to pay for rebuilding and reperations in Ukraine is very popular, not just in the US but in the EU as well. they'll be lucky to get back 20% of what they lost to seizure, if they get back anything at all


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2022)

printer said:


> *Main objectives of first stage of special operation in Ukraine generally accomplished - Russian General Staff*
> MOSCOW. March 25 (Interfax) - The main objectives of the first stage of the operation in Ukraine have been accomplished, Russian General Staff Main Operational Directorate head Sergei Rudskoi said.
> 
> "The main objectives of the first stage of the operation have generally been accomplished. The combat potential of the Armed Forces of Ukraine has been considerably reduced, which, I emphasize once again, makes it possible to focus on the main efforts to achieve the main goal, liberation of Donbas," Rudskoi told a briefing on Friday.
> ...


translation : we fucked up so bad there is no way we can seize Kyiv or any territory west of the Dnieper, so we're going to try to snatch up the Donbas as a way to save face...
let them have Donbas, for now. there is no way they can keep it. the Ukraines are pissed, and rightfully so. if the russians annex any more of their country, they'll face constant guerilla attacks, constant harassment, constant attacks on their propaganda campaign...it will just keep bleeding their already pale carcass dry...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Meanwhile in NK …..
> 
> Kim Jong Un rocks leather ( thought it was that Gangnam style guy ) * shrugs
> 
> ...


Think about it, South Korea is a pretty technologically advanced place, they could make their own switchblade equivalents, customized for their specific needs. North Korea has an estimated 50,000 artillery pieces arrayed at the South Korean capitol just to the north over the DMZ, which, ironically is practically tiled with mines. Now imagine 100,000 computer controlled switchblades taking out every one of those artillery pieces and many crews along with ammo dumps, they know where every one is. Next if they know where he keeps his nukes, stealth starlink drones could take care of them, guided automatically by GPS only transmitting when they reach the target. Next on the hit list for stealth drone strikes would be the fat little fuck and his top people, all done simultaneously late at night while they are in bed. I might cost a billion, but it gives them first strike, neutralizes his artillery and nukes and decapitates the leadership in a single simultaneous stroke. Other drones can hit communications and AA defense points and others can destroy planes on the ground and their command and control. Much done at the push of a button when the highly secret system is in place. They can also use precision rockets on the artillery and nukes, just to make sure, after the initial strike.

This is what modern technology can do to an old fashioned soviet style army like NK with demoralized conscript troops that they dare not trust. Deal with the nukes and artillery arrayed at the capitol and the SK army could go through them like shit through a goose and be at the Yalu river across from China in a day or two at most. I don't think the population would be hostile either, food distribution along the way would take care of that. If Americans weren't involved, or were no longer there, the Chinese might buy into it, or not want to fuck with SK after they did that!


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> translation : we fucked up so bad there is no way we can seize Kyiv or any territory west of the Dnieper, so we're going to try to snatch up the Donbas as a way to save face...
> let them have Donbas, for now. there is no way they can keep it. the Ukraines are pissed, and rightfully so. if the russians annex any more of their country, they'll face constant guerilla attacks, constant harassment, constant attacks on their propaganda campaign...it will just keep bleeding their already pale carcass dry...


They would have done great if they just took the two provinces and left it at that. The level of destruction of the rest of the country might total up more than the amount frozen. Even then there has to be a court ruling to take it.


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Think about it, South Korea is a pretty technologically advanced place, they could make their own switchblade equivalents, customized for their specific needs. North Korea has an estimated 50,000 artillery pieces arrayed at the South Korean capitol just to the north over the DMZ, which, ironically is practically tiled with mines. Now imagine 100,000 computer controlled switchblades taking out every one of those artillery pieces and many crews along with ammo dumps, they know where every one is. Next if they know where he keeps his nukes, stealth starlink drones could take care of them, guided automatically by GPS only transmit when they reach the target. Next on the hit list for stealth drone strikes would be the fat little fuck and his top people, all done simultaneously late at night while they are in bed. I might cost a billion, but it gives them first strike, neutralizes his artillery and nukes and decapitates the leadership in a single simultaneous stroke. Other drones can hit communications and AA defense points and others can destroy planes on the ground and their command and control. Much done at the push of a button when the highly secret system is in place. They can also use precision rockets on the artillery and nukes, just to make sure, after the initial strike.
> 
> This is what modern technology can do to an old fashioned soviet style army like NK with demoralized conscript troops that they dare not trust, Deal with the nukes and artillery arrayed at the capitol and the SK army could go through them like shit through a goose and be at the Yalu river across from China in a day or two at most. I don't think the population would be hostile either, food distribution along the way would take care of that. If Americans weren't involved, or were no longer there, the Chinese might buy into it, or not want to fuck with SK after they did that!


You are a fool. Seoul would lose a million people before the shelling stops.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> translation : we fucked up so bad there is no way we can seize Kyiv or any territory west of the Dnieper, so we're going to try to snatch up the Donbas as a way to save face...
> let them have Donbas, for now. there is no way they can keep it. the Ukraines are pissed, and rightfully so. if the russians annex any more of their country, they'll face constant guerilla attacks, constant harassment, constant attacks on their propaganda campaign...it will just keep bleeding their already pale carcass dry...


that's pretty much my assessment too....also if you look at the maps, they're no close of capturing Donbas, and they're is a major push along Kherson, the other 2 main cities they wanted to take, that's a NO...also there is fighting in the Melitopol area as well.....and the russian are losing ground in a push towards Mariupol area too.......if they can cut off the bridge roots coming from Crimea, that would the leave the russian with the penis in they're hands.....start hitting the ship yards Crimea would prolly fall back to the Ukrainians once more.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Think about it, South Korea is a pretty technologically advanced place, they could make their own switchblade equivalents, customized for their specific needs. North Korea has an estimated 50,000 artillery pieces arrayed at the South Korean capitol just to the north over the DMZ, which, ironically is practically tiled with mines. Now imagine 100,000 computer controlled switchblades taking out every one of those artillery pieces and many crews along with ammo dumps, they know where every one is. Next if they know where he keeps his nukes, stealth starlink drones could take care of them, guided automatically by GPS only transmit when they reach the target. Next on the hit list for stealth drone strikes would be the fat little fuck and his top people, all done simultaneously late at night while they are in bed. I might cost a billion, but it gives them first strike, neutralizes his artillery and nukes and decapitates the leadership in a single simultaneous stroke. Other drones can hit communications and AA defense points and others can destroy planes on the ground and their command and control. Much done at the push of a button when the highly secret system is in place. They can also use precision rockets on the artillery and nukes, just to make sure, after the initial strike.
> 
> This is what modern technology can do to an old fashioned soviet style army like NK with demoralized conscript troops that they dare not trust, Deal with the nukes and artillery arrayed at the capitol and the SK army could go through them like shit through a goose and be at the Yalu river across from China in a day or two at most. I don't think the population would be hostile either, food distribution along the way would take care of that. If Americans weren't involved, or were no longer there, the Chinese might buy into it, or not want to fuck with SK after they did that!


the Chinese wouldn't get involved if a democratic country shared a pretty long border with them? a democratic country that could now allow troops to land and have access to mainland China? i think they might get a little perturbed...


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2022)

Bizzare comparison of the west's response to Putin's invasion to US right wing grievances against "cancel culture" and even drags a children's book author into the mix. My guess is that he's trying to sway right wing radical Republicans to his side with his complaints. Maybe it will work, everybody on the right seems to be addled.


*Vladimir Putin Claims Russia Is Being Canceled Like J.K. Rowling*
Russia's president lamented "cancel culture" during a televised diatribe against the world's condemnation of his Ukraine invasion.









Putin Complains Russia Is Being Canceled Like J.K. Rowling


Russia's president lamented "cancel culture" during a televised diatribe against the world's condemnation of his Ukraine invasion.




www.huffpost.com





Putin likened the world’s condemnation of Russia to the backlash that “Harry Potter” author J.K. Rowling received for controversial comments about the transgender community. Rowling was “canceled,” Putin said, “just because she didn’t satisfy the demands of gender rights,” according to an interpreter’s translation. 

“They’re now trying to cancel our country,” he continued. “I’m talking about the progressive discrimination of everything to do with Russia — this trend that is unfolding in a number of Western states.”
He added: “They’re now engaging in cancel culture.”

_


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507333553448800309_


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that's pretty much my assessment too....also if you look at the maps, they're no close of capturing Donbas, and they're is a major push along Kherson, the other 2 main cities they wanted to take, that's a NO...also there is fighting in the Melitopol area as well.....and the russian are losing ground in a push towards Mariupol area too.......if they can cut off the bridge roots coming from Crimea, that would the leave the russian with the penis in they're hands.....start hitting the ship yards Crimea would prolly fall back to the Ukrainians once more.....


I've previously posted that if the Ukranian army is capable of this and want to make a statement and stick it in Putin's(you know what) they should try to hit the Kerch strait bridge that the Russians took years to build,it's long as a MF,and Putin cut the ribbon in a photo op his very self,it connects mainland Russia w/Crimea and what a devastating loss that would be to the Russians,the only downside I can see is that Putin would be so unhinged if that bridge dropped into the water that he might unleash a WMD of some type,but since the Ukranian's hit that amphibious ship yesterday, they might be up to the challenge.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that's pretty much my assessment too....also if you look at the maps, they're no close of capturing Donbas, and they're is a major push along Kherson, the other 2 main cities they wanted to take, that's a NO...also there is fighting in the Melitopol area as well.....and the russian are losing ground in a push towards Mariupol area too.......if they can cut off the bridge roots coming from Crimea, that would the leave the russian with the penis in they're hands.....start hitting the ship yards Crimea would prolly fall back to the Ukrainians once more.....


the best thing the russians could do with their current goal is to completely withdraw from all territory west of the Dnieper, and move those troops east as fast as humanly possible, and get them on the ground in Luhansk, Donetsk, and if they intend to keep crimea, then they also have to take Mariupol...if they continue to try to push towards Kyiv, they'll lose it all, their entire army, all those men, all that equipment, all that face lost before the entire world, the mighty modern russian army beaten by a former satellite state


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that just ain't gonna work, as much as i'd like it to. people hate putin, but assassinating him isn't the same as assassinating an al-qaeda leader. Xi would certainly take it poorly, and while i doubt it would lead to war, it would destroy any trust between China and America.
> many other fascist regimes would also take it poorly, and would certainly start to fortify their defenses against similar action taken against them.
> and then there is the problem of retaliation. al-qaeda has some people who are very good at what they do, but what they do isn't international assassination...russia, on the other hand, has made a long and detailed study of it...of course, if you look at the last few instances that have hit the news, they're really bad at it...just like their badass army turned out to not be so badass when faced with determined oppopnents. but there are still elements that would certainly try to assassinate Biden and any other targets of opportunity in reprisal. and once the "super powers" are doing it, then the smaller players are going to see that as a free pass...better to not go there to begin with. if we want him bad enough, we'll march in and take him.


I meant the general in Ukraine who commanded the artillery strikes on cities, if Vlad is done in with a drone it will be a Russian doing it, but Vlad always travels with an electronic anti drone truck in his convoy and they are around the Kremlin too. A rogue air force pilot flying a jet fighter dumping a 20,000 pound load of bombs on his convoy or his apartment in the Kremlin and scooting to Ukraine at low level is a possibility though, it ain't far at all, easily within range. Two buddies who hate Vlad could team up for even better results and more bombs or even napalm the fucker's convoy. I mean all loaded up for war and suppose to head to Ukraine, but take a detour via Moscow hunting for one man...


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> translation : we fucked up so bad there is no way we can seize Kyiv or any territory west of the Dnieper, so we're going to try to snatch up the Donbas as a way to save face...
> let them have Donbas, for now. there is no way they can keep it. the Ukraines are pissed, and rightfully so. if the russians annex any more of their country, they'll face constant guerilla attacks, constant harassment, constant attacks on their propaganda campaign...it will just keep bleeding their already pale carcass dry...


Zelensky doesn't see it that way. He's not wrong either. Civil unrest in Donbas is a Ukrainian internal issue, not a reason to cede that territory to Putin. They are kicking Russian ass right now too. Hence the Russian backtracking on demands for a peace treaty.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> which makes me wonder who is sitting on all of that equipment now? russia is run by a criminal cartel, who knows what kind of "business connections" they have around the world?


fell off back of tank, for you special price


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the Chinese wouldn't get involved if a democratic country shared a pretty long border with them? a democratic country that could now allow troops to land and have access to mainland China? i think they might get a little perturbed...


That is a reason they do not want a state friendly to the US to be right next to them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I've previously posted that if the Ukranian army is capable of this and want to make a statement and stick it in Putin's(you know what) they should try to hit the Kerch strait bridge that the Russians took years to build,it's long as a MF,and Putin cut the ribbon in a photo op his very self,it connects mainland Russia w/Crimea and what a devastating loss that would be to the Russians,the only downside I can see is that Putin would be so unhinged if that bridge dropped into the water that he might unleash a WMD of some type,but since the Ukranian's hit that amphibious ship yesterday, they might be up to the challenge.


it would be a nice asset for the Ukrainians to seize for their own use, which would also mightily upset putin, as well...
the Ukrainians might need it to move heavy equipment into place to kick the russians the fuck out of their country completely.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> which makes me wonder who is sitting on all of that equipment now? russia is run by a criminal cartel, who knows what kind of "business connections" they have around the world?


Wagner group probably gets a pretty good deal


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> which makes me wonder who is sitting on all of that equipment now? russia is run by a criminal cartel, who knows what kind of "business connections" they have around the world?


Some wasn't bought at all, probably most of it, like fuel, it was sold on the black market by officers, a few years ago there was Russian night vision equipment and other items on eBay. Most ended up as yachts and the owners are gonna end up dead or worse.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Zelensky doesn't see it that way. He's not wrong either. Civil unrest in Donbas is a Ukrainian internal issue, not a reason to cede that territory to Putin. They are kicking Russian ass right now too. Hence the Russian backtracking on demands for a peace treaty.


i wasn't advocating just giving it to them... i can't speak for the Ukrainians, but i assumed they wouldn't let them keep it. it would be a way to get them to withdraw from the rest of Ukraine. many men have had to swallow a bitter pill now to get what they wanted in the future. i personally would rather see the russian army routed, hunted, slaughtered, and putin so humiliated that he never tries this shit again, but that would take a lot more Ukrainian lives to accomplish...which is better?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I've previously posted that if the Ukranian army is capable of this and want to make a statement and stick it in Putin's(you know what) they should try to hit the Kerch strait bridge that the Russians took years to build,it's long as a MF,and Putin cut the ribbon in a photo op his very self,it connects mainland Russia w/Crimea and what a devastating loss that would be to the Russians,the only downside I can see is that Putin would be so unhinged if that bridge dropped into the water that he might unleash a WMD of some type,but since the Ukranian's hit that amphibious ship yesterday, they might be up to the challenge.


 The simplest thing would be to take a place on the coast of the sea of AZOV and destroy it with missiles, which is why Vlad needs to hold the coast along the sea of AZOV which is mostly Ukrainian territory.

When the bridge is destroyed, drive a wedge into the Russian line at the entrance to Crimea, Vlad probably emptied the place of combat troops. This will cut off the forces from there from resupply, another wedge driven into them to the coast further east could cut a lot of them off from Russia and supplies from the east and the bullshit break away provinces. This would trap many Russian troops a lot of them bombarded the cities in the south, most of these were probably stationed in Crimea before the war and anybody left there was taken for replacements. With the bridge in the east of Crimea down, taking it could be as simple as kicking open the door and walking in.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

Russia handed over 113 captured armored vehicles and 138 Javelins to Donbass
*Russia hands over 113 armored vehicles and 138 Javelins seized from Ukraine to DPR and LPR*
Since the beginning of the Russian military special operation, Ukrainian troops have lost about 30 thousand people, the grouping in the Donbass has decreased by more than a quarter, said Sergey Rudskoy, head of the main operational department of the General Staff of the Russian Armed Forces.

"At the start of the special military operation, the Armed Forces of Ukraine, together with the National Guard, numbered 260,200 servicemen. During the month of hostilities, their losses amounted to about 30,000 people, including more than 14,000 irretrievable and about 16,000 sanitary," the general said.






The grouping of the Armed Forces of Ukraine , the National Guard and nationalist battalions, which fought in the Donbass against the militias of the DPR and LPR , lost about 16 thousand fighters, which is 26 percent of its total strength of 59,300 people. Seven thousand people - irretrievable losses. 









Украина с начала спецоперации потеряла 26 процентов группировки в Донбассе


Украинские войска с начала российской военной спецоперации потеряли около 30 тысяч человек, группировка в Донбассе сократилась более чем на четверть, заявил... РИА Новости, 25.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the Chinese wouldn't get involved if a democratic country shared a pretty long border with them? a democratic country that could now allow troops to land and have access to mainland China? i think they might get a little perturbed...


Just saying what is possible these days and it would be handy if they figured the fatfuck was losing his marbles.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it would be a nice asset for the Ukrainians to seize for their own use, which would also mightily upset putin, as well...
> the Ukrainians might need it to move heavy equipment into place to kick the russians the fuck out of their country completely.


It's way behind the lines presently and would take a well planned commando/special forces type raid w/ heavy planning,possibly stealthily inserted frog men to latch underwater explosives set to go off when they leave,or a drone attack launched from small boats at night,don't think Ukranian airforce is close enough rangewise nor carries the standoff munitions to carry it out that way, could be possible th fly in extreme West and get to Black sea over Moldova and fly at wavetop altitudes to thwart radar if they have the range for a one way Kamikaze mission as Ukraine does not have aerial refueling capability,if anything Ukraine has shown an incredible amount of resourcefulness and creative thinking in thwarting the Russians so who knows.


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

*Russia entered the fight with the West for the future of the world*
The operation to denazify and demilitarize Ukraine became a feature that divided history into before and after. And on February 24, we woke up in a new world in which we have been living for a month.

Let's remember what we say goodbye to.

The bombing of Yugoslavia became the first sign of the prematureness of the conclusions about the "end of history", which were so zealously replicated by Western political scientists. They also turned out to be the last NATO operation in which the alliance managed to achieve its goals, no matter how cannibalistic they may be.

Then followed Afghanistan , where Washington was going to crush the Taliban *. 20 years have passed, the United States fled from there in disgrace, and the Taliban again took power into their own hands. 









Россия вступила в схватку с Западом за будущее мира


Операция по денацификации и демилитаризации Украины стала чертой, разделившей историю на до и после. И 24 февраля мы с вами проснулись в новом мире, в котором... РИА Новости, 25.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

printer said:


> You are a fool. Seoul would lose a million people before the shelling stops.


I'm just saying what is technologically possible, for defense mostly and what military analysts might be thinking in places like South Korea. The probabilities can be computer modeled and probably will be by them, not me. Precision guided munitions would be the answer to massed artillery and stealth drone using starlink exist or soon will. However it is unlikely the SK government would use a first strike unless desperate, but when the desperate time comes, it's nice to have an ace up your sleeve.

The poor performance of the soviet style army in conventional warfare has got many people thinking. They are thinking about the performance of modern arms, like NLAWs, Javelin's, Stingers and others too. These along with drones have changed the nature of land warfare, it wasn't just Russian incompetence.


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm just saying what is technologically possible, for defense mostly and what military analysts might be thinking in places like South Korea. The probabilities can be computer modeled and probably will be by them, not me. Precision guided munitions would be the answer to massed artillery and stealth drone using starlink exist or soon will. However it is unlikely the SK government would use a first strike unless desperate, but when the desperate time comes, it's nice to have an ace up your sleeve.
> 
> The poor performance of the soviet style army in conventional warfare has got many people thinking. They are thinking about the performance of modern arms, like NLAWs, Javelin's, Stingers and others too. These along with drones have changed the nature of land warfare, it wasn't just Russian incompetence.


The North Koreans have so much artillery aimed across the border and there is tens of millions within range. It is not like they have to have a sophisticated plan. Load, fire.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Think about it, South Korea is a pretty technologically advanced place, they could make their own switchblade equivalents, customized for their specific needs. North Korea has an estimated 50,000 artillery pieces arrayed at the South Korean capitol just to the north over the DMZ, which, ironically is practically tiled with mines. Now imagine 100,000 computer controlled switchblades taking out every one of those artillery pieces and many crews along with ammo dumps, they know where every one is. Next if they know where he keeps his nukes, stealth starlink drones could take care of them, guided automatically by GPS only transmitting when they reach the target. Next on the hit list for stealth drone strikes would be the fat little fuck and his top people, all done simultaneously late at night while they are in bed. I might cost a billion, but it gives them first strike, neutralizes his artillery and nukes and decapitates the leadership in a single simultaneous stroke. Other drones can hit communications and AA defense points and others can destroy planes on the ground and their command and control. Much done at the push of a button when the highly secret system is in place. They can also use precision rockets on the artillery and nukes, just to make sure, after the initial strike.
> 
> This is what modern technology can do to an old fashioned soviet style army like NK with demoralized conscript troops that they dare not trust. Deal with the nukes and artillery arrayed at the capitol and the SK army could go through them like shit through a goose and be at the Yalu river across from China in a day or two at most. I don't think the population would be hostile either, food distribution along the way would take care of that. If Americans weren't involved, or were no longer there, the Chinese might buy into it, or not want to fuck with SK after they did that!


Doesn't it amaze and horrify you all at the same time,that India w/ all their slums and shanty's that their pop. lives in,and Pakistan ,who can't keep the electric on 24/7 in their country,and N.Korea which can't even feed its people all have nukes,it's a juxtaposition that boggles the mind,the epitome of the phrase "putting the cart before the horse",like being a 40 yr. old virgin who wants to add 4 inches to his pecker.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2022)

Erect missile systems to define ” Dick tator “ prowess .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

printer said:


> The North Koreans have so much artillery aimed across the border and there is tens of millions within range. It is not like they have to have a sophisticated plan. Load, fire.


5,700, ain't that big a number of artillery pieces and rocket launchers. I'll bet the South Korean's know where everyone is and maps are updated several times a day, if Kim has the fuel to move them around. As soon as the order went out to muster the artillery troops, or order them to fire, or move to new positions and fire, SK would know of it and the map updated along with the defense system to deal with them before the first shot was fired with under 6,000, you could have multiple drones and rockets targeting each one, fire automatically.

As I said, this war has got a lot of people thinking about new possibilities.









North Korea’s Artillery Could Inflict 200,000 Casualties In Just One Hour


North Korea could use its immense artillery arsenal to send a bloody message to South Korea and the U.S.




www.forbes.com





_“We assessed how North Korea might use their artillery as terror weapons,” RAND researcher Timothy Bonds tells me.

Should hostilities escalate on the Korean peninsula, the North has a problem. “The truth is that the North Korean military is not adequate for invading South Korea,” says Bonds. “They cannot maintain an offensive for very long and their forces would be very vulnerable in to air and ground attack.”

However, North Korea has another option: the 5,700 long- and medium-range howitzers and multiple rocket launchers along the 160-mile Demilitarized Zone (DMZ) between North and South Korea. These weapons are heavily fortified, including tunnels that allow the guns to emerge to shoot a few quick rounds and then duck inside before enemy aircraft and artillery can destroy them.

Equally worrying is that many North Korean guns are within range of Seoul, the densely populated South Korean capital with almost 10 million residents in the city and 25 million with the greater metropolitan area. North Korea has famously threatened to use its artillery to turn Seoul into a “sea of fire” since the 1990s, should war erupt between with South Korea and its ally the United States._


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 5,700, ain't that big a number of artillery pieces and rocket launchers. I'll bet the South Korean's know where everyone is and maps are updated several times a day, if Kim has the fuel to move them around. As soon as the order went out to muster the artillery troops, or order them to fire, or move to new positions and fire, SK would know of it and the map updated along with the defense system to deal with them before the first shot was fired with under 6,000, you could have multiple drones and rockets targeting each one, fire automatically.
> 
> As I said, this war has got a lot of people thinking about new possibilities.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure every army is taking notes srom this war. I really doubt you could time a drone invasion with no one noticing 10,000 of them coming over the border. NK does not have to invad, just lay the cities to waste.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2022)

NK in fact has a jaw dropping amount of artillery power. Heavily fortified and staged positions , however I would think synthetic aperture/ LIDAR surveillance could help find “ anomalies “ in terrain to investigate. Same science as used to find lost civilizations ( Mayan ) under blankets of dense forest - natural and false color objects.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> It's way behind the lines presently


presently...who knows where those lines will be in a week, two weeks


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Doesn't it amaze and horrify you all at the same time,that India w/ all their slums and shanty's that their pop. lives in,and Pakistan ,who can't keep the electric on 24/7 in their country,and N.Korea which can't even feed its people all have nukes,it's a juxtaposition that boggles the mind,the epitome of the phrase "putting the cart before the horse",like being a 40 yr. old virgin who wants to add 4 inches to his pecker.


Nukes are insurance and allows assholes to act like assholes without fear of invasion. If you don't have them you tend not to be a target, they need to account for launch failures, interceptions and put multiple warheads on the same important targets. The Americans tend to be focused more on what can shoot nukes back, than wiping out cities, the priority is shoot those who are gonna shoot you and hit them not just with nukes either, a conventional warhead can take out mobile launchers even moving and every one of them is probably tracked too, including the decoys on a computerized map. In this scenario America could lose some major cities, but the Russian nuclear force would be wiped out along with a lot of their cities, in a partial nuclear war where one side succeeded, somewhat. Bad idea all around.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

printer said:


> Pretty sure every army is taking notes srom this war. I really doubt you could time a drone invasion with no one noticing 10,000 of them coming over the border. NK does not have to invad, just lay the cities to waste.


The calculus is being made I'm sure, it would be more useful for defense and is really a defensive idea and a possible solution to terrorism and blackmail. It shouldn't even cost that much and is easily with in the technical capabilities of a country like SK.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2022)

Speaking of Assholes - Trumpster Fire’s *small *contribution to Ukraine ( back a new repub flip )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> NK in fact has a jaw dropping amount of artillery power. Heavily fortified and staged positions , however I would think synthetic aperture/ LIDAR surveillance could help find “ anomalies “ in terrain to investigate. Same science as used to find lost civilizations ( Mayan ) under blankets of dense forest - natural and false color objects.
> 
> View attachment 5107913View attachment 5107914


Switchblade drones can use facial recognition and fly into a face from 40km away, if gun barrels are all that are poking out they can fly into them with shaped charges. Also they ain't deep enough to defend against rocket precision artillery with the right warheads. Everyone of those tanks can be taken out while parked at night by switchblade 600's now, if in range. Imagine if they start now and with new battery technology and starkink control new custom ones can have a lot further reach, secretly deployed in a few years. I'm certain, nerds at least, are working on it. They would want any solution with a reasonable chance of working to stop or limit damage from such an attack.


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

*Russian troops attack own commanding officer after suffering heavy losses*
Russian troops reportedly attacked their own commanding officer by running him over with a tank after many in their brigade were killed amid the ongoing invasion of Ukraine.

Ukrainian journalist Roman Tsymbaliuk said in a post on Facebook that Russian Col. Yuri Medvedev was attacked after fighting in Ukraine left nearly half of the men in the 37th Motor Rifle Brigade dead, The Washington Post reported. 

Tsymbaliuk said the brigade injured both of Medvedev's legs by hitting him with a tank, causing him to be hospitalized, according to the newspaper.

The incident occurred roughly 30 miles from Kyiv, in Makariv, Ukraine, the Post reported. The country reportedly retook the town this week after Russia gained control of it earlier in the war.

A senior Western official told the newspaper that he thinks Medvedev has died, saying the incident shows the low morale among the Russian troops in Ukraine.

He was killed “as a consequence of the scale of the losses taken by his own brigade,” the official said, according to the Post. 








Russian troops attack own commanding officer after suffering heavy losses


Russian troops reportedly attacked their own commanding officer by running him over with a tank after many in their brigade were killed amid the ongoing invasion of Ukraine.Ukrainian journalist Rom…




thehill.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2022)

remember when we were looking at the female soldier in Ukraine







you go girl


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Switchblade drones can use facial recognition and fly into a face from 40km away, if gun barrels are all that are poking out they can fly into them with shaped charges. Also they ain't deep enough to defend against rocket precision artillery with the right warheads. Everyone of those tanks can be taken out while parked at night by switchblade 600's now, if in range. Imagine if they start now and with new battery technology and starkink control new custom ones can have a lot further reach, secretly deployed in a few years. I'm certain, nerds at least, are working on it. They would want any solution with a reasonable chance of working to stop or limit damage from such an attack.


You’ve beaten this idea to a thin cream by now. Please redirect your fantasies toward current military inventory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You’ve beaten this idea to a thin cream by now. Please redirect your fantasies toward current military inventory.


True


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You’ve beaten this idea to a thin cream by now. Please redirect your fantasies toward current military inventory.


They don't tell us much about Ukrainian offensive operations, so we are free to speculate on strategy and tactics I suppose. I thought for awhile the Ukrainians would win, not in the beginning though, like everybody else. I can see how they will go about beating the Russians though and that it's going to be an infantry fight along the roads for awhile. They will simply outnumber the available number of Russians with freshly trained troops, but using smart tactics and modern weapons. The war will get much worse for the Russians soon, they might break and run in places and be surrounded in others.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i like how there are stages to extermination..*.the Russians are just "a little" at war with Ukraine...but the big bad USA has declared "total war"...not nice*, civilized "little war"...where it's ok for the russians to kill innocent civilians, bomb civic buildings, destroy non war related infrastructure, and abduct citizens....nooo, the USA and the rest of the decadent west has declared "total war", seizing financial assets, and blocking russia from the world market. no bombs, no guns, no boots on russian soil...but we're somehow the aggressors.
> i hope Russia ends up so fucked up they will have to go back to subsistence farming for a couple of generations, and have to re invite western companies back into the country to even have an economy after this, no matter how vehemently they swear they will never allow western influences to effect their society again.



That made me spit my coffee. Bullies are big cry-babies when they get beat me thinks.

I agree with you on the War aspect. I understand USA has been rather direct with China.."Keep out of it."
So I'm going to be looking for movement and alliances in the Middle East to make some noise.

Also if I understand the commentaries from this morning that, "We" NATO, I believe have made it clear if Russia uses Chemical, Nuclear or Biological WMDs' Military action will be taken.

Has anyone else heard or gotten those impressions from today's early news?


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 25, 2022)

printer said:


> The Kremlin answered the question about the objections of the West to pay for gas in rubles
> *Peskov: Gazprom will develop a system for switching to gas payments in rubles in four days*
> *The Kremlin proceeds from the current order of Russian President Vladimir Putin to Gazprom to accept payment for gas in Russian currency, said Dmitry Peskov, press secretary of the head of state.*
> 
> ...


It's all Russia has. Their Gas and Oil is all that keeps the lights on at the Kremlin. 
So they are now desperate. 
I would think they would want Euros or the traditional Dollars but then again ( HA HA! ) Russia can't Bank like they used to.

Great post!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 25, 2022)

Everything’s going to plan. 















Russia says first phase of war is over as its advances in Ukraine appear to have stalled | CNN


A top Russian general gave some of the most detailed public remarks to date on Russia's military strategy in Ukraine, claiming on Friday that the "first stage" of Russia's military plan is now complete, with their primary focus now centered on eastern Ukraine.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 25, 2022)

printer said:


> Russia handed over 113 captured armored vehicles and 138 Javelins to Donbass
> *Russia hands over 113 armored vehicles and 138 Javelins seized from Ukraine to DPR and LPR*
> Since the beginning of the Russian military special operation, Ukrainian troops have lost about 30 thousand people, the grouping in the Donbass has decreased by more than a quarter, said Sergey Rudskoy, head of the main operational department of the General Staff of the Russian Armed Forces.
> 
> ...


I've kept my hopes high. Still do. However, the Russian War Machine is bigger than Ukraine's especially since some factories have been distroyed. Also add that to food has been destroyed.

I really hope NATO (and USA) step up with the weapons and such.

So this is "The Short Game" The Long Game is the Economics and I as I wrote it appears that EU has decided to build Liquid Natural Gas facilities so that places like the USA can sell LNG in the EU.

It's hard to keep up with all the news shows but that one, the LNG, is a deep cut to Russian prosperity going forward. Something like 2032 it will be going in force and also be able to switch to Hydrogen at some point in the future and not LNG.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> remember when we were looking at the female soldier in Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of a Fav I have! Love the Movie!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2022)

printer said:


> The Kremlin answered the question about the objections of the West to pay for gas in rubles
> *Peskov: Gazprom will develop a system for switching to gas payments in rubles in four days*
> The Kremlin proceeds from the current order of Russian President Vladimir Putin to Gazprom to accept payment for gas in Russian currency, said Dmitry Peskov, press secretary of the head of state.
> 
> ...


I believe we need to respect the official exchange rate of 95 rubles to the dollar instead of the international rate of 102.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Everything’s going to plan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vlad has a new plan, retreat to eastern Ukraine, however Vlad has a weakness, greed and need at this point, he needs to keep the coast along the sea of AZOV. If he loses that, it make the bridge linking Russia to eastern Crimea vulnerable to attack and destruction. This would cut Crimea off from Russia and resupply and reinforcement by road and would make taking Crimea much easier. I'll bet Vlad sucked it dry of troops and any left went for replacements, it might be a bit of a walk into Crimea for the Ukrainians if they focus an attack at the two road entrances to the mainland and trap the Russians east and west of themselves, the west side cut off and perhaps an attack further east could make those east of them withdraw to the east or be cut off.

Once the Ukrainians can secure the north, they will free up large forces to overwhelm other areas. I saw on TV today the Ukrainians are using up 1000 modern antitank rounds a day, that's gotta mean a lot of Russian equipment destroyed and dead Russians, in addition they have other anti armor weapons like soviet RPGs. The Ukrainians have more working tanks now, than before the war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

They will bleed Vlad white if he digs in on this, the Ukrainians have taken military casualties, but nowhere near the level the Russians have. The Ukrainians also have new soldiers coming online at an increasing pace and modern arms are flowing in.

A month and they will have ejected the Russians and taken Crimea with the bridge linking Russia blown. They might not have the east, completely, but they will have the Russians close to the borders in the east and north and gone from the south. It's optimistic, but also realistic, Vlad will be broke too or getting there and will have to swallow the turd of his own creation and smile while doing it. The Ukrainians won't stop until Crimea and the rest of the country is liberated, or the allies pull the pin on them, unlikely, if they play their cards right. It might not stop until Belarus is liberated too, if the Ukrainians can kick Vlad out without him folding with a peace treaty.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mar 25, 2022 - Press ISW





Ukrainian officials remain firm that Russia must return Crimea and Donbas; the Kremlin increasingly claims Kyiv is stalling negotiations. Russia is unlikely to reduce its maximalist demands despite the failure of its initial military campaign. Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky and Foreign Minister Dmyto Kuleba stated on March 22 and 24 respectively that Ukraine must regain control of Crimea and Donbas, refuting Russian media claims that Zelensky would discuss recognizing Russia’s illegally occupied territories. Kuleba also said that Ukraine is negotiating security guarantees with the United States, United Kingdom, Germany, France, and Turkey. Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov said on March 23 that Russia does not oppose Western mediation in Russia-Ukraine negotiations but repeated that Russia has “red lines” on Ukrainian integration into Western structures. Kremlin Spokesperson Dmitry Peskov said on March 22 that peace talks with Ukraine were moving slower than expected. Lavrov and Russian Foreign Ministry Spokesperson Maria Zakharova claimed that Ukraine is constantly changing its position under manipulation from the United States. The Kremlin likely incorrectly anticipated a quick Ukrainian capitulation, but is unlikely to reduce its maximalist demands in the near term and the war will likely protract.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad has a new plan, retreat to eastern Ukraine, however Vlad has a weakness, greed and need at this point, he needs to keep the coast along the sea of AZOV. If he loses that, it make the bridge linking Russia to eastern Crimea vulnerable to attack and destruction. This would cut Crimea off from Russia and resupply and reinforcement by road and would make taking Crimea much easier. I'll bet Vlad sucked it dry of troops and any left went for replacements, it might be a bit of a walk into Crimea for the Ukrainians if they focus an attack at the two road entrances to the mainland and trap the Russians east and west of themselves, the west side cut off and perhaps an attack further east could make those east of them withdraw to the east or be cut off.
> 
> Once the Ukrainians can secure the north, they will free up large forces to overwhelm other areas. I saw on TV today the Ukrainians are using up 1000 modern antitank rounds a day, that's gotta mean a lot of Russian equipment destroyed and dead Russians, in addition they have other anti armor weapons like soviet RPGs. The Ukrainians have more working tanks now, than before the war.


No need to drop the bridge. Ukraine will have the forces available to annex Krasnodar or a bridgehead therein, denying the Russians that route. First though, grind up some more Russian capability while the cameras are on it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No need to drop the bridge. Ukraine will have the forces available to annex Krasnodar or a bridgehead therein, denying the Russians that route. First though, grind up some more Russian capability while the cameras are on it.


I think blowing the bridge would be wise, going into Russia would be a bridge too far, they would use tactical nukes on their own turf and could get away with it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think blowing the bridge would be wise, going into Russia would be a bridge too far, they would use tactical nukes on their own turf and could get away with it.


My assessment is other. A bridgehead in Krasnodar is not the existential threat that could justify wmd. 
If the Russians used wmd, even in their territory, I imagine the response from NATO would be definite. At that point torpedoing their submarine force might be a proportionate response. I don’t know. I didn’t study military history so much as consume technothrillers.


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

*Ukraine and Russia participate in first prisoners of war exchange*
The General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine announced Thursday that the swap occurred after it was ordered by Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky, according to the Ukrainian Volunteer Journalists Initiative. 

Iryna Vereshchuk, deputy prime minister and minister for reintegration of the temporarily occupied territories of Ukraine, said 10 Ukrainian soldiers were released and 10 Russian soldiers were given back to their country. 

The minister also said 11 Russian civilian sailors were swapped for 19 Ukrainian civilian sailors. 

The Russian civilian sailors were rescued by Ukraine when their vessel flooded, while the Ukrainian civilian sailors were taken by Russia after they were found in a rescue vessel heading to Snake Island to retrieve troops.

Russia will also give back the rescue ship to Ukraine, which will send it to a port in Turkey, according to the agency. 

The exchange comes as Ukraine and Russia have both reportedly suffered thousands of casualties amid Moscow's ongoing invasion. 

NATO estimated this week that up to 15,000 Russian troops have been killed, with as many as 40,000 dead, wounded, taken prisoner or missing. Russia has offered much lower casualty numbers, however, raising its official number of military losses in Ukraine to 1,400 on Friday.

Meanwhile, Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky said this week that thousands of his people have died in the conflict, including at least 121 children. He previously said on March 12 that about 1,300 Ukrainian troops had been killed in action.








Ukraine and Russia participate in first prisoners of war exchange


Ukraine and Russia on Thursday exchanged prisoners of war for the first time in the conflict, exactly one month after the fighting began. The General Staff of the Armed Forces o…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

*Pentagon: Russia has lost partial control of first captured Ukrainian city*
Russian forces are no longer in full control of Kherson, the first Ukrainian city Kremlin troops captured as part of its invasion into the country, a senior U.S. defense official said Friday.









Pentagon: Russia has lost partial control of first captured Ukrainian city


Russian forces are no longer in full control of Kherson, the first Ukrainian city Kremlin troops captured as part of its invasion into the country, a senior U.S. defense official said Friday.“We’ve…




thehill.com





Like to see them lose Georgia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> My assessment is other. A bridgehead in Krasnodar is not the existential threat that could justify wmd.
> If the Russians used wmd, even in their territory, I imagine the response from NATO would be definite. At that point torpedoing their submarine force might be a proportionate response. I don’t know. I didn’t study military history so much as consume technothrillers.


It's internationally recognized Russian territory and invasion would get the Russian population behind Putin. NATO would balk, blow the bridge and rebuild the span when Vlad is is gone. If this ends up like I think, Ukraine will need to beat the Russian economic refugees back with sticks in a year and put up a fence, but not to keep the Russian army out!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2022)

And the hits just keep on coming …..


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

*Satellite Images Reveal Heavily Damaged Russian Ship at Ukraine Port*
Satellite images released Friday by a private U.S.-based company show a Russian Alligator class landing ship burned and partially submerged in the port in the Ukrainian city of Berdyansk.

The images show smoke billowing out of a storage tank at the port with the capsized ship nearby. The ship reportedly had come under fire from Ukraine military forces. The damage was revealed in satellite images by Maxar Technologies, a company that has been tracking Russian forces in Ukraine.

According to CNN, the port had recently been occupied by Russian forces. Several Russian warships were docked there.

Read more: Satellite Images Reveal Heavily Damaged Russian Ship at Ukraine Port | Newsmax.com

The news network said Ukrainian armed forces on Friday identified the damaged ship as the "Saratov."

In a statement, the armed forces said: "In the Azov operational zone, according to updated information, a large landing ship, 'Saratov,' was destroyed during the attack on the occupied ... port. Large landing ships 'Caesar Kunikov' and 'Novocherkassk' were [also] damaged. Other losses of the enemy are being clarified."

The U.S. acknowledged that Ukraine likely did conduct a successful attack against Russian ships at the port on Thursday, according to a defense official. However, it is unclear what type of weapons were used in the attack.

CNN noted an analysis of videos on social media reveals one Russia vessel was able to leave the port right after the explosions on Thursday.








Satellite Images Reveal Heavily Damaged Russian Ship at Ukraine Port


Satellite images released Friday by a private U.S.-based company show a Russian Alligator class landing ship burned and partially submerged in the port in the Ukrainian city of Berdyansk.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

printer said:


> *Pentagon: Russia has lost partial control of first captured Ukrainian city*
> Russian forces are no longer in full control of Kherson, the first Ukrainian city Kremlin troops captured as part of its invasion into the country, a senior U.S. defense official said Friday.
> 
> “We’ve seen reports of resistance there in areas that were previously reported to be in Russian control,” the official told reporters. “We can’t corroborate exactly who is in control of Kherson, but the point is it doesn't appear to be as solidly in Russian control as it was before ... we would argue that Kherson is actually contested territory again.”
> ...


He only has part of it, same as Ukraine and if he loses badly in Ukraine, he could have trouble there, NATO has been training the Georgians and they won't get out this time. If Vlad doesn't sign a peace treaty with Ukraine, there could be thousands of Ukrainian troops in Georgia spoiling for a fight and even backing a revolutionary government in Belarus, before he can get his bearings and they blow the railways at the border. This is what he risks, if he doesn't sign a peace treaty with Ukraine and if they get him by the balls and that looks more likely with every passing day.


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

*Ukraine: Russia Imposing Russian Language Education in Occupied Regions*
Russian officials are purging Ukrainian language education in the captured southern regions of Ukraine, are actively looking for publications that don't follow the pro-Russian narrative of the war and are setting up political agitation points for the ruling United Russia political party.

Ukraine's Main Intelligence Directorate of the Ministry of Defense reported the seizure of literature on Thursday. The report focused on eastern territories of Ukraine, which Russia sees as a sympathetic stronghold, as well as freshly captured territories in the north of the country.









Ukraine: Russia Imposing Russian Language Education in Occupied Regions


Russia officials are purging Ukrainian language education in the captured southern regions of Ukraine, are actively looking for publications that don't follow the pro-Russian narrative of the war and are setting up political agitation points for the ruling United Russia party.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

*China’s yuan under pressure amid ‘unprecedented’ capital outflows following Russian invasion of Ukraine *


*
Investors have pulled money out of China on a huge scale even as flows to other emerging markets held up, the Institute of International Finance says
*
 

*
Analysts expect fund outflows in yuan-denominated assets to remain volatile in coming weeks, raising concerns about how authorities will manage the yuan
*
Global investors have withdrawn money out of China on an “unprecedented” scale since Russia invaded Ukraine in late February, according to a report by the Institute of International Finance (IIF), with the yuan likely to face more pressure in coming months.
High-frequency data detected large portfolio outflows from Chinese stocks and bonds, even as flows to other emerging markets held up, the IIF wrote in a report on Thursday.









China sees ‘unprecedented’ capital outflows after Russia invades Ukraine


Investors have pulled money out of China on a huge scale since Russia invaded Ukraine in late February, even as flows to other emerging markets held up, the Institute of International Finance says.




www.scmp.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2022)

printer said:


> *China’s yuan under pressure amid ‘unprecedented’ capital outflows following Russian invasion of Ukraine *
> *
> Investors have pulled money out of China on a huge scale even as flows to other emerging markets held up, the Institute of International Finance says
> 
> ...


Hang’em til they admit to knowing what sovereignty is (cough Taiwan cough)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> It's all Russia has. Their Gas and Oil is all that keeps the lights on at the Kremlin.
> So they are now desperate.
> I would think they would want Euros or the traditional Dollars but then again ( HA HA! ) Russia can't Bank like they used to.
> 
> Great post!


if other countries are forced to buy rubles to pay for their gas, it will make the value of the ruble rise, which is exactly what we don't want to happen


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

__





Institute for the Study of War


Russian President Vladimir Putin has consistently sought a set of objectives since his rise to power in 2000: the preservation of his regime, the end of American hegemony, and the reinstatement of Russia as a global power. The West must understand




www.understandingwar.org


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I've kept my hopes high. Still do. However, the Russian War Machine is bigger than Ukraine's especially since some factories have been distroyed. Also add that to food has been destroyed.
> 
> I really hope NATO (and USA) step up with the weapons and such.
> 
> ...


that's a russian propaganda story he's getting and translating. whenever you see that ria-ru tag at the bottom, that's russiand news translated to english


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukraine: Russia Imposing Russian Language Education in Occupied Regions*
> Russian officials are purging Ukrainian language education in the captured southern regions of Ukraine, are actively looking for publications that don't follow the pro-Russian narrative of the war and are setting up political agitation points for the ruling United Russia political party.
> 
> Ukraine's Main Intelligence Directorate of the Ministry of Defense reported the seizure of literature on Thursday. The report focused on eastern territories of Ukraine, which Russia sees as a sympathetic stronghold, as well as freshly captured territories in the north of the country.
> ...


Who do they think they are, republicans!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I believe we need to respect the official exchange rate of 95 rubles to the dollar instead of the international rate of 102.


"we" don't buy oil or gas from russia...gotta talk to those EU people about that shit


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "we" don't buy oil or gas from russia...gotta talk to those EU people about that shit


I can imagine the Germans giggling. They don’t do that often.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> And the hits just keep on coming …..
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107985View attachment 5107983View attachment 5107984


i posted that clip yesterday

#6,192


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i posted that clip yesterday
> 
> #6,192


Oops - middle of sesh


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

*Investigation finds at least 34 Russian attacks on Ukrainian medical facilities*
The Associated Press has independently documented at least 34 assaults on Ukrainian medical facilities by Russian forces.

AP journalists in Ukraine have seen firsthand the deadly results of Russian strikes on civilian targets, including the final moments of children whose bodies were shredded by shrapnel and dozens of corpses heaped into mass graves.

AP journalists outside Ukraine have confirmed the details of other attacks by interviewing survivors and independently verifying war zone videos and photos posted online.

The accounting is part of the War Crimes Watch Ukraine project, a broader effort by AP and PBS “Frontline” to track evidence of potential war crimes for the duration of the conflict.

The United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights confirms at least 1,035 civilians, including 90 children, have died and another 1,650 civilians have been wounded since the war started a month ago.

Those numbers are certainly an undercount since scores of bodies now lie under the rubble of demolished buildings or were hurriedly buried in mass graves, or the deaths occurred in areas now under Russian control. 








Investigation finds at least 34 Russian attacks on Ukrainian medical facilities


* * *




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

*Russian artillery control vehicle “Rheostat” seized in southern Ukraine!*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

*Number of Russian senior officers killed ‘unprecedented’ : retired Marine officer*






Hal Kempfer is the CEO of Global Risk Intelligence and Planning and a retired Marine intelligence officer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

*Ukrainian Bayraktar TB-2 aided an artillery strike hit the russian army!*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

Surely the helicopters use digital encrypted radios, but might not be able to communicate with ground forces using old analog ones. If the Ukrainians can use their captured radios or use their own, they might be able to call down air strikes on Russian troops, by Russian aircraft. The only place they are operating are over their own areas, so calling down a strike on the Russians using their own aircraft should not be too difficult, their operational security sucks. When they start hammering their own troops on the ground, different radio systems might be preventing them from communicating directly. After that happened an attack on the ground would be more successful.

They use analog radio for artillery and have poor security and discipline when on them, they are in the CB era of the 80's. The Ukrainians, many of whom speak perfect Russian and can even imitate individuals, they could use their radios to call down artillery and rocket fire on the Russians. It's likely they already have, in the fog and chaos of war.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russian Ka-52 strike its own forces in Karkov!*


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 25, 2022)

I coulda put this in the Happy thread because it made me laugh.






Pretty funny, eh


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 25, 2022)

printer said:


> *China’s yuan under pressure amid ‘unprecedented’ capital outflows following Russian invasion of Ukraine *
> 
> 
> *
> ...



I was remembering something I saw on the Boob Tube.

China is trying to get their employment back up to where it was without success the last I heard. I doubt this event will help.

I'm guessing the Euro and Dollar are getting stronger?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

Ukraine now has more tanks than when it started the war!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Gen. McCaffrey: Russia Has ‘Lost Command And Control’*






Retired Four Star General Barry McCaffrey and former consultant to the FBI’s Counterterrorism Division Clint Watts discuss the Russian army struggling with logistics, communication, and resources.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

*Pottinger: China’s Strategy To ‘Quietly’ Support Russia Is ‘Not Working’*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

If they can bring Venezuela and Iran on line it would help a lot, both are friendlier with the EU than America.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russia’s invasion of Ukraine leads to massive shift in energy trade relations | DW News*






The United States and the European Union have announced a plan to reduce the bloc's reliance on Russian fossil fuels. Under the deal, the US will increase its liquified natural gas (LNG) exports to Europe by 15 billion cubic meters this year, the White House said. The initiative was unveiled by US President Joe Biden and European Commission President Ursula von der Leyen.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Pottinger: China’s Strategy To ‘Quietly’ Support Russia Is ‘Not Working’*


Sounds like USA is laying their cards on the Table Face up and daring China to call the bet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

*Russian officials resign over war with Ukraine | Rush Hour*





Multiple prominent Russians have quit their jobs in response to the country's invasion of Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Sounds like USA is laying their cards on the Table Face up and daring China to call the bet.


Not just the USA, but others as well. Between the EU and the USA, China does ten times more trade than the $160 billion it does with Russia. Xi or other Chinese leaders must be drawing lessons from the Russian experience in Ukraine, Taiwan is a high tech and industrial power house that can make advanced weapons by the millions. Any Chinese invasion would be sunk at sea by shore launched anti ship missiles and God knows what else and their air force would be shot out of the sky before seeing the island with AA batteries. If they managed to get to the place, then the fun would begin, if you though Ukraine was something wait till they get ashore and get that tiger by the tail in urban warfare. China is a lot more sensitive to sanctions than Russia and heavily dependent of trade and foreign investment, they are a lot more integrated into the global system. I can use interact and paypal to buy stuff online directly from China at places like Bangood. The Chinese have grown as fast as possible the last few decades as part of the global system, they want to win by competing in this realm with trade and international agreements and don't want to fuck up a good thing.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 25, 2022)

So much to learn!


----------



## printer (Mar 25, 2022)

*'They bomb us because they can't beat us': Kharkiv civilians suffer as Russia runs out of options*
The city of Kharkiv, Ukraine's second-largest, was a bustling metropolis just a month ago. Chic eateries and sleek shopping malls sat alongside elegant neo-baroque architecture in what had been a rapidly developing urban centre.

Now, large areas of the city resemble Stalingrad more than Stuttgart, as Kharkiv falls victim to what locals and experts say is a Russian strategy of targeting civilians.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/kharkiv-ukraine-russian-bombardment-1.6396229


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

This would be bad for Vlad, he needs to sign a peace or Georgia and Belarus will be next, it works both ways. It's not up to Vlad as long he is on Ukrainian territory.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Putin will soon have 'no choice' but to stop his invasion of Ukraine, former US general says


"Putin will have to halt his war in Ukraine sooner or later and probably in a matter of weeks," retired US Army Brig. Gen. Kevin Ryan told Insider.




www.businessinsider.com





*Putin will soon have 'no choice' but to stop his invasion of Ukraine, former US general says*


Putin will likely be forced to stop his war against Ukraine, a retired US general told Insider.
It's "not because he wants to halt his military operation but because he has no choice," he said.
Putin "has basically reached the capacity of what his military can do for him in Ukraine," he added.
_Ryan, a senior fellow at Harvard's Belfer Center for Science and International Affairs, said he believed Ukraine would see "an increase in violence" by Russian forces "in the near future" until Putin was forced to halt his military operation.

Putin "can increase the violence and do more damage and destruction in Ukraine," Ryan said.

"He can try to find and encircle and destroy the Ukrainian military, which is smaller than his," he added. "But even if he does all of those things, he cannot strategically do much more with his military."

Ryan said: "They're out of troops, they're out of units, they are fully committed to doing just what they are now."

But he said an end to the war in Ukraine wouldn't "necessarily mean a halt in violence."

"Violence can continue even during the time of negotiations between the sides," Ryan said, adding that the halting of the invasion would likely be "indefinite" until Putin "gets enough concessions from Ukraine" and even from the West regarding the severe sanctions on Russia.

"So until he gets enough concessions," Ryan said of Putin, "I think he would want to stay in that kind of no man's land of a halted military operation — one that could be restarted at any time.

"That would be the threat."_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

Ukraine’s Three-to-One Advantage


It’s not technology or tactics that has given Ukrainian fighters their greatest edge.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

Putin Doesn’t Realize How Much Warfare Has Changed


The Russian president’s obsession with World War II is hindering his invasion of Ukraine.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## GoatSoup (Mar 25, 2022)

This will cheer you up.
It did me a couple of days ago, so under the influence of my freshly cured White Widow #1, I gogled it again and found an English version of a soon to be famous War song. *Bayraktar!*


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> This will cheer you up.
> It did me a couple of days ago, so under the influence of my freshly cured White Widow #1, I gogled it again and found an English version of a soon to be famous War song. *Bayraktar!*


I’m pretty damn trashed but dear god no.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

Why Can’t the West Admit That Ukraine Is Winning?


America has become too accustomed to thinking of its side as stymied, ineffective, or incompetent.




www.theatlantic.com





If you run out of free views, just open a private browsing window for more.

_So why can’t Western analysts admit as much? Most professional scholars of the Russian military first predicted a quick and decisive Russian victory; then argued that the Russians would pause, learn from their mistakes, and regroup; then concluded that the Russians would actually have performed much better if they had followed their doctrine; and now tend to mutter that everything can change, that the war is not over, and that the weight of numbers still favors Russia. Their analytic failure will be only one of the elements of this war worth studying in the future._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

*Is this how Putin will declare victory?*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

*Let's talk about Russia's new plan, numbers, and comparisons....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

*Ukrainian Forces Use Drones To Hunt For Russian Columns West Of Kyiv*







Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty

As Russian invasion continues, Makariv may be small in size, but it has big strategic value as it blocks Russia's armed forces from encircling Kyiv. Ukrainian volunteer fighters use drones in the area for reconnaissance that can be used by Ukrainian artillery units to strike back.
NOTE: At 01:31, the correspondent is misidentified. The name of RFE/RL correspondent is Levko Stek


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 25, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> This will cheer you up.
> It did me a couple of days ago, so under the influence of my freshly cured White Widow #1, I gogled it again and found an English version of a soon to be famous War song. *Bayraktar!*


Thanks for sharing.
It has the EU feeling for sure.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not just the USA, but others as well. Between the EU and the USA, China does ten times more trade than the $160 billion it does with Russia. Xi or other Chinese leaders must be drawing lessons from the Russian experience in Ukraine, Taiwan is a high tech and industrial power house that can make advanced weapons by the millions. Any Chinese invasion would be sunk at sea by shore launched anti ship missiles and God knows what else and their air force would be shot out of the sky before seeing the island with AA batteries. If they managed to get to the place, then the fun would begin, if you though Ukraine was something wait till they get ashore and get that tiger by the tail in urban warfare. China is a lot more sensitive to sanctions than Russia and heavily dependent of trade and foreign investment, they are a lot more integrated into the global system. I can use interact and paypal to buy stuff online directly from China at places like Bangood. The Chinese have grown as fast as possible the last few decades as part of the global system, they want to win by competing in this realm with trade and international agreements and don't want to fuck up a good thing.


i would not count on any of that. Xi is a fascist asshole, but he's not stupid.
If and when he comes, it'll be hard and heavy, and fast. russia fucked up and cost themselves a lot, Xi won't make the same mistakes.
Taiwan isn't even 100 miles off shore from China. Xi would probably lead with targeted missile strikes on their defensive emplacements, some launched from the mainland, some from subs. in that chaos, he would call airstrikes, to cover his naval landing...which would be huge. If he decides to take Taiwan, i doubt anyone could do fuck all about it. 
but as you say, that would not be in his best interest. he does a lot more business with the west and the EU than he does with russia, and he has to be seeing that most of the world now considers russia a pariah state, untouchable and unclean...he wouldn't want that same status for China, and wouldn't want to deal with the possible war it could cause.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

If they do they will be slaughtered and there will be revolution at home, right at Vlad's forces back. Only a lunatic or a fool would follow such order, if they knew the situation and most do.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*BELARUS TO DECLARE WAR TO UKRAINE! Ukraine fears a Belarusian attack*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i would not count on any of that. Xi is a fascist asshole, but he's not stupid.
> If and when he comes, it'll be hard and heavy, and fast. russia fucked up and cost themselves a lot, Xi won't make the same mistakes.
> Taiwan isn't even 100 miles off shore from China. Xi would probably lead with targeted missile strikes on their defensive emplacements, some launched from the mainland, some from subs. in that chaos, he would call airstrikes, to cover his naval landing...which would be huge. If he decides to take Taiwan, i doubt anyone could do fuck all about it.
> but as you say, that would not be in his best interest. he does a lot more business with the west and the EU than he does with russia, and he has to be seeing that most of the world now considers russia a pariah state, untouchable and unclean...he wouldn't want that same status for China, and wouldn't want to deal with the possible war it could cause.


With Vlad vanquished and the possibility of a new government in Russia Xi would screw himself by getting too close to Putin. Once Vlad is beaten, but still around he will be weak and trying to hang on to Belarus, especially if they attack Ukraine. This will allow the Europeans to deal with Russia by themselves, still in NATO, but little need for US troops there, they can then concentrate in Xi's back yard, America is done with the middle east. There is gonna be a real effort to open up Venezuela and Iran, opportunities that both recognize and they have better relations with the EU than America, so that could be useful. Putting those two online again would make a big difference, both have huge reserves. If Russia gets rid of Vlad and has free elections then sanctions can be lifted and when Russian oil comes online again the price will drop even more.

Meanwhile America and the EU should commit to a green new grid, EV's are coming any way with new battery tech. EVs are cheaper to produce have few moving parts and fewer parts in general, require less maintenance and are cheaper to produce than ICE vehicles. Solid state batteries or Aluminum Graphene batteries will give them long range, cheaper costs, greater fire safety, fast charging and long life. Auto mechanics will become more rare, since they have fewer moving parts to wear out and few fluids to leak on the roads, even braking will be dynamic with most used to recharge batteries and little brake pad dust generated. They will make sense because they will be cheaper to buy, operate and maintain than ICE vehicles. So in ten years Europe might have 75% of the cars on the road EVs in a decade and America might have 50%. EV's are a good second car choice for a two car family even now, used mostly for commuting and plugged in at night.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

I'm glad it has come down to a straight up struggle between criminal autocracy and tyranny, against liberal democracy. We should try to help develop some near democracies or real ones and encourage those who aren't so liberal, to be more so and not abuse minorities, being a democracy by itself is not good enough these days. However allies need not be perfect just reasonable, there are nationalist democratic governments too. If they don't meet the UN standards however and move from nationalist strong man to tyrant who cheats on elections and suppresses the opposition or minorities, then relations should change. We don't need to support cold war western allied dictators this time, Vlad doesn't have an ideological cover like communism did, or money, or a soviet union, or conventional military power to project, he's a nuked up Mafia Don.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russia Signals Possible Scale Back Of War Objectives*


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i would not count on any of that. Xi is a fascist asshole, but he's not stupid.
> If and when he comes, it'll be hard and heavy, and fast. russia fucked up and cost themselves a lot, Xi won't make the same mistakes.
> Taiwan isn't even 100 miles off shore from China. Xi would probably lead with targeted missile strikes on their defensive emplacements, some launched from the mainland, some from subs. in that chaos, he would call airstrikes, to cover his naval landing...which would be huge. If he decides to take Taiwan, i doubt anyone could do fuck all about it.
> but as you say, that would not be in his best interest. he does a lot more business with the west and the EU than he does with russia, and he has to be seeing that most of the world now considers russia a pariah state, untouchable and unclean...he wouldn't want that same status for China, and wouldn't want to deal with the possible war it could cause.


agreed and lets not forget Taiwan is way, way smaller than Ukraine and not surrounded by western Europe.


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 26, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukraine: Russia Imposing Russian Language Education in Occupied Regions*
> Russian officials are purging Ukrainian language education in the captured southern regions of Ukraine, are actively looking for publications that don't follow the pro-Russian narrative of the war and are setting up political agitation points for the ruling United Russia political party.
> 
> Ukraine's Main Intelligence Directorate of the Ministry of Defense reported the seizure of literature on Thursday. The report focused on eastern territories of Ukraine, which Russia sees as a sympathetic stronghold, as well as freshly captured territories in the north of the country.
> ...





DIY-HP-LED said:


> Who do they think they are, republicans!


Non. Quebecois monsieur!


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 5,700, ain't that big a number of artillery pieces and rocket launchers. I'll bet the South Korean's know where everyone is and maps are updated several times a day, if Kim has the fuel to move them around. As soon as the order went out to muster the artillery troops, or order them to fire, or move to new positions and fire, SK would know of it and the map updated along with the defense system to deal with them before the first shot was fired with under 6,000, you could have multiple drones and rockets targeting each one, fire automatically.
> 
> As I said, this war has got a lot of people thinking about new possibilities.
> 
> ...


We are talking 70 yrs. of DMZ preparation,most fortified positions on earth bar none,no man's land circa 1916 on steroids,tunnels for special forces incursions are everywhere,at no point in history has a situation existed where opposing sides have had 70+ yrs. to improve positions and strategize over a line of demarcation while in a technical state of war,so many possible scenarios exist that it is impossible to speculate,one bet I wouldn't make is that the North's soldiers won't fold or desert,Fat boy and his pappy and grandpappy absolutely keep their people in the dark,no Western culture creep is happening to the North Koreans,that said I believe that if a Western ass kicking was in progress on N.Korea that China would be all in same as before.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I believe we need to respect the official exchange rate of 95 rubles to the dollar instead of the international rate of 102.


I watched Peskov slithering like a lively earthworm being baited on a hook during his interview w/Christianne Amanpour,pathetic,and reminded me of an old commy Georgi Arbatov being shall we say evasive in spouting the party line w/Ted Koppel in the 80's,where the BS is so thick and ridiculous that the interviewer loses patience and can't hide their discontent from the camera.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 26, 2022)

Sounds like the GOP.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 26, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Bizzare comparison of the west's response to Putin's invasion to US right wing grievances against "cancel culture" and even drags a children's book author into the mix. My guess is that he's trying to sway right wing radical Republicans to his side with his complaints. Maybe it will work, everybody on the right seems to be addled.
> 
> 
> *Vladimir Putin Claims Russia Is Being Canceled Like J.K. Rowling*
> ...


Putin demonstrating after being thoroughly exposed as a lying propagandist, how to do the shameless 'Just keep selling' troll for the world.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 26, 2022)

I'd say YES WE ARE CANCELING RUSSIA!

Who needs them? Well Putin anyways.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 26, 2022)

It's the typical Russian Orwellian doublespeak; Putin complains about cancel culture as he's literally attempting to cancel an entire country through barbaric force.


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> . . . . . . . . . . Seriously just stop spreading propaganda.


Brother, I know nothing about drones or UAV's, but I have a little experience watching wars. Propaganda is going to flow from all sides. It is just another tool in the tool belt. It's up to us as consumers to decide what is what.


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


>


I hope they are passing out condoms. The shared stress of war will ignite a lot of foxhole love affairs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

injinji said:


> I hope they are passing out condoms. The shared stress of war will ignite a lot of foxhole love affairs.


In the reserves married couples often serve together and many of the women regular soldiers are war widows, some since 2014. Young single women will usually have a boy friend serving with them or in another unit. War speeds everything up, including history, both personally and nationally, it shakes things up a lot.


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2022)

printer said:


> . . . . . . . . I do not think they can take Crimea especially with the Russians know how it would look if they did.





printer said:


> The Russians losing would not go over with the party line telling the population their version of reality. . . . . . . . .


The thing about war, it's the fighting that determines what happens, not the talking. If much of the Russian Army is cut off in the north, those folks and that equipment are out of the fight. Plus we will be able to keep the arms flowing with less threat to the convoys. Something Russia hasn't proved it can do long term. I don't think Ukraine is going to settle for anything less than pre-2014 boundaries.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> It's the typical Russian Orwellian doublespeak; Putin complains about cancel culture as he's literally attempting to cancel an entire country through barbaric force.



It appears the mad midget is a snowflake.


----------



## printer (Mar 26, 2022)

*Kremlin TV Descends Into Screaming Match Over Putin’s War Failures*
As Russia’s war against Ukraine enters its second month, the grim picture of destruction and suffering is breaking through on state-controlled television. Before the invasion, military experts predicted a rapid takeover of Russia’s peaceful neighbor in a matter of minutes. Now that the reality is starting to set in, they’re grimly surmising that it will take several decades to subdue freedom-loving Ukraine.

State TV’s talking heads have tried in vain to paint a rosy picture of the Kremlin’s invasion, but the cracks are starting to show. On Thursday, with screens depicting dramatic images of demolished Mariupol flashing behind them, hosts of the state television show _60 Minutes_, Olga Skabeeva and Evgeny Popov, tried to point out the “positives.” They noted that Russia promised to pay compensation to some Ukrainians from the “affected” territories—10,000 rubles each, amounting to a mere $100 dollars.









Kremlin TV Descends Into Screaming Match Over Putin’s War Failures


ALEXEY NIKOLSKY/RIA NOVOSTI/AFP via Getty ImagesAs Russia’s war against Ukraine enters its second month, the grim picture of destruction and suffering is breaking through on state-controlled television. Before the invasion, military experts predicted a rapid takeover of Russia’s peaceful...




uk.news.yahoo.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In the reserves married couples often serve together and many of the women regular soldiers are war widows, some since 2014. Young single women will usually have a boy friend serving with them or in another unit. War speeds everything up, including history, both personally and nationally, it shakes things up a lot.


Yes. 

I know hiking isn't war. But it is amazing the number of married people who have trail wives or husbands for the duration of the trail. Shared hardships and joy, stress, adrenaline spikes and comradery will make strange bedfellows.

Free thru hiker joke:

Sex doesn't happen all the time on trail, but when it does, it's in tents.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

*Let's talk about Putin changing his victory conditions....*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 26, 2022)

printer said:


> *Kremlin TV Descends Into Screaming Match Over Putin’s War Failures*
> As Russia’s war against Ukraine enters its second month, the grim picture of destruction and suffering is breaking through on state-controlled television. Before the invasion, military experts predicted a rapid takeover of Russia’s peaceful neighbor in a matter of minutes. Now that the reality is starting to set in, they’re grimly surmising that it will take several decades to subdue freedom-loving Ukraine.
> 
> State TV’s talking heads have tried in vain to paint a rosy picture of the Kremlin’s invasion, but the cracks are starting to show. On Thursday, with screens depicting dramatic images of demolished Mariupol flashing behind them, hosts of the state television show _60 Minutes_, Olga Skabeeva and Evgeny Popov, tried to point out the “positives.” They noted that Russia promised to pay compensation to some Ukrainians from the “affected” territories—10,000 rubles each, amounting to a mere $100 dollars.
> ...


they're coming apart at the seams...they need 15 to 20 years to "denazify" Ukraine, but they only have the men and equipment for another month or two at best...this is the time for Ukraine to go on the offensive, and kick the fucking russians in the teeth, hard.
Send their army back home, many of them in body bags...let putin and his generals explain that to the russian people


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they're coming apart at the seams...they need 15 to 20 years to "denazify" Ukraine, but they only have the men and equipment for another month or two at best...this is the time for Ukraine to go on the offensive, and kick the fucking russians in the teeth, hard.
> Send their army back home, many of them in body bags...let putin and his generals explain that to the russian people


It's shit like that, that causes people to look for alternative sources of news and they are, if they want to find out. I mean people can put Russian language news YouTube video on their phones and share them with their parents when they have had enough bullshit. There are still a million ways of getting information about the war into Russia, there are 128 Gigabyte memory cards that fit in phones they can put anywhere and they hold weeks worth western TV or other video content. This is the 21st century, Vlad thinks he's in the last one, it is the information age after all.


----------



## printer (Mar 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's shit like that, that causes people to look for alternative sources of news and they are, if they want to find out. I mean people can put Russian language news YouTube video on their phones and share them with their parents when they have had enough bullshit. There are still a million ways of getting information about the war into Russia, there are 128 Gigabyte memory cards that fit in phones they can put anywhere and they hold weeks worth western TV or other video content. This is the 21st century, Vlad thinks he's in the last one, it is the information age after all.


Fakes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

They still have YouTube in Russia FFS!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*State Of Dissent In Russia*





As Russia gets hit with sanctions and deals with major military losses, President Putin is complaining the country is being “cancelled.” Vladimir Askurkov, with Alexei Navalny's Anti-Corruption Foundation in Russia, weighs in.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

printer said:


> Fakes.


Many will say that, like in America, but in America, things sailed on as before, there wasn't sudden censorship imposed and the bottom didn't fall out of the economy, while being shunned by the world. Trump's supporters didn't see the buying power of the salaries and pensions cut in half and empty store shelves in a month and in two months it will be much worse. Not just the powerless will want to know what is really going on, many of the powerful and midlevel government people will want to know why their lives have tuned to shit and their kids and grand kids are freaking out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

*Putin Reportedly Suspects Betrayal From Within His Inner Circle*





Andrei Soldatov, an investigative journalist with expertise in the Russian state intelligence apparatus, talks about reporting that Vladimir Putin is looking for who leaked the secret intelligence about the invasion of Ukraine that the U.S. made public in the lead up to the war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

*CIA Veteran: Putin's Mistakes In Ukraine Could Help U.S. Intel Agencies*





MSNBC's Alex Wagner speaks to former CIA operations officer Douglas London about the possibility of the U.S. intelligence agencies recruiting new spies because of Vladimir Putin's bungled invasion of Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

Ya know, all the leaking out of Russia and the Kremlin, reminds me of all the leaking out of the Trump Whitehouse! Tells ya something methinks, so does the social division that is rapidly increasing.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 26, 2022)

The Great President of the USA (Trump Services Putin) is making a great speech in Poland and is addressing the World!

Sadly the Russians have bombed either a fuel depot or a weapons depot or both.

Perhaps it's time to hire the Cartels of Mexico to go dig some tunnels. They have the skill and ability.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 26, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> The Great President of the USA (Trump Services Putin) is making a great speech in Poland and is addressing the World!
> 
> Sadly the Russians have bombed either a fuel depot or a weapons depot or both.
> 
> Perhaps it's time to hire the Cartels of Mexico to go dig some tunnels. They have the skill and ability.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

*Retired U.S. general on Russia’s strategic shift in Ukraine*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's shit like that, that causes people to look for alternative sources of news and they are, if they want to find out. I mean people can put Russian language news YouTube video on their phones and share them with their parents when they have had enough bullshit. There are still a million ways of getting information about the war into Russia, there are 128 Gigabyte memory cards that fit in phones they can put anywhere and they hold weeks worth western TV or other video content. This is the 21st century, Vlad thinks he's in the last one, it is the information age after all.


i, and at least a few others on this forum, have had problems with relatives here in the US buying into Qanon, magat bullshit, and when you try to tell them that they're wrong, the get upset. doesn't matetr how gently you try to tell them, once that shit sets hooks in their thought patterns, it's like fucking surgery to get them out. i've basically "lost" a couple of fairly good friends, and i know others here have had problems with their parents, aunts, uncles...
so it's not as simple as showing them a few western news broadcasts on their phones...i've done a lot more than that, and still wasn't believed, by people who had easy access to the truth if they wanted to see it. we're talking about people in russia who haven't had the same access, who have lived their whole lives listening to the state propaganda...they won't hear the truth, they'll just hear "western propaganda"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They still have YouTube in Russia FFS!
> *State Of Dissent In Russia*
> 
> 
> ...


https://techcrunch.com/2022/03/24/russia-blocks-google-news/?guccounter=1&guce_referrer=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cuZ29vZ2xlLmNvbS8&guce_referrer_sig=AQAAAL-VNLFhTwqAVUiSF9d-kFGUz1BpGx45FI5X0YoJImetIFJRDYVa5zqRRGTCeYz0brAYfBNCVMOl3J-ejbpEo7XID1NAG962dHHvOCjn5ziHX2kfBFrMi7HPdl3dhg_RFfRAUB7XrY-NbuvXFqtchro6xfYL64-FsJPIUrwxPuEg


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

Looks like it's gonna be a long hot summer of discontent in Russia as the economy collapses in the spring. If these guys are right, the Russians are fucked and so is Vlad, people will be hungry by summer and hungry people don't stay home, they go out looking for food, at least in the summer. What they say does make sense from what I can see.

Vlad never dreamed he would fuck himself so badly and the Russians never thought he would fuck them as badly and so quickly as they have been. It will not go down well with most by the beginning of June when the shit really hits the fan.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Probable date of the default in Russia. Deficits, inflation, unemployment are already visible*






The blocking of reserves, the risk of losing income from the energy sales, and the withdrawal of large companies from the market. The country is suffering huge losses on the economic front.
“The payments are going on now, accordingly, some debt repayments in foreign currency are being made, but this will last only until May”, - Ilya Neskhodovsky, Director of the Institute of Social and Economic Transformation said. 
Starting that time, investors will not be able to receive interest, dividends or repayments on the debt and assets of the Central Bank, the National Wealth Fund and the Ministry of Finance of Russia. Devaluation, inflation, unemployment - these and other consequences of the default are already visible in the economy of Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i, and at least a few others on this forum, have had problems with relatives here in the US buying into Qanon, magat bullshit, and when you try to tell them that they're wrong, the get upset. doesn't matetr how gently you try to tell them, once that shit sets hooks in their thought patterns, it's like fucking surgery to get them out. i've basically "lost" a couple of fairly good friends, and i know others here have had problems with their parents, aunts, uncles...
> so it's not as simple as showing them a few western news broadcasts on their phones...i've done a lot more than that, and still wasn't believed, by people who had easy access to the truth if they wanted to see it. we're talking about people in russia who haven't had the same access, who have lived their whole lives listening to the state propaganda...they won't hear the truth, they'll just hear "western propaganda"


I'm talking about what happens when their lives are destroyed and they are literally hungry by June. Nothing gets Your attention like when someone has their hands on your wallet, unless they also have a hand on yer nuts. He better give his internal security police a big raise and arrange for their families to live in protected places with special access to groceries.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2022/03/24/russia-blocks-google-news/?guccounter=1&guce_referrer=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cuZ29vZ2xlLmNvbS8&guce_referrer_sig=AQAAAL-VNLFhTwqAVUiSF9d-kFGUz1BpGx45FI5X0YoJImetIFJRDYVa5zqRRGTCeYz0brAYfBNCVMOl3J-ejbpEo7XID1NAG962dHHvOCjn5ziHX2kfBFrMi7HPdl3dhg_RFfRAUB7XrY-NbuvXFqtchro6xfYL64-FsJPIUrwxPuEg


Well the fellow in the video from last night, said they still had Youtube. Russians might not get paid for content, or ads, but apparently regular Russians can still see YouTube videos, according to the Russian anti corruption guy. If they do have access, people are recording shit from it, because they don't expect it to last, short of a VPN. Once resistance becomes popular and discontent widespread among the youth and others who are living like shit, you will be surprised at what they will come up with. If you thought the 60's was something, Putin's internal police aren't that blooded and slaughtering thousands on red (Pushkin?) square ain't an option. It's gonna be a long fucking hot summer in Russia I think.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm talking about what happens when their lives are destroyed and they are literally hungry by June. Nothing gets Your attention like when someone has their hands on your wallet, unless they also have a hand on yer nuts. He better give his internal security police a big raise and arrange for their families to live in protected places with special access to groceries.


every minute between now and then, putin will be waging a misinformation campaign on his own people, and the focus of it will be "all our problems are the fault of the EU and the US", as far as a lot of russian citizens are concerned, putin can still do no wrong, and the west is an evil aggressor state that wants to destroy russia
there are still people here who think trump had an election stolen from him...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> every minute between now and then, putin will be waging a misinformation campaign on his own people, and the focus of it will be "all our problems are the fault of the EU and the US", as far as a lot of russian citizens are concerned, putin can still do no wrong, and the west is an evil aggressor state that wants to destroy russia
> there are still people here who think trump had an election stolen from him...


30% will buy it and more almost, but those against him will be a majority and a small percentage of them will be radical. If Ukraine succeeds, it will be everything Russia should have been and more in a few years, they will need a fence to keep the Russian economic refugees out. Even if they get rid of Vlad and have another democratic revolution, too much damage has been done already, they are fucked for a generation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i, and at least a few others on this forum, have had problems with relatives here in the US buying into Qanon, magat bullshit, and when you try to tell them that they're wrong, the get upset. doesn't matetr how gently you try to tell them, once that shit sets hooks in their thought patterns, it's like fucking surgery to get them out. i've basically "lost" a couple of fairly good friends, and i know others here have had problems with their parents, aunts, uncles...
> so it's not as simple as showing them a few western news broadcasts on their phones...i've done a lot more than that, and still wasn't believed, by people who had easy access to the truth if they wanted to see it. we're talking about people in russia who haven't had the same access, who have lived their whole lives listening to the state propaganda...they won't hear the truth, they'll just hear "western propaganda"


The recent American experience has been instructive and holds true for most older Russians at this time, but cracks are appearing in Russian society already. In a couple of months the place should explode and be on fire all summer long after the economy collapses and Vlad loses very badly in Ukraine. Nothing motivates high morale Troops like victory and being on a roll, it often means rolling up large enemy forces and capturing lot's of prisoners, it leads to aggressive behavior by troops and officers against the enemy, taking risks for spectacular results.


----------



## printer (Mar 26, 2022)

*China is close to Russia, but it has looked to Ukraine for military technology *
*
Former Soviet republic supplied the PLA Navy’s first aircraft carrier, missile systems and a fighter jet prototype

‘Beijing wants technologies, and Ukraine … successfully cooperated in this direction,’ ex-defence official says
*China has become a close ally of Russia, and is seen by some as tacitly backing Moscow’s war in Ukraine. But China also has strong economic and defence ties with Ukraine – it is the eastern European nation’s biggest trading partner, and Kyiv helped Beijing to modernise its military.

In recent decades, the former Soviet republic has sold key military equipment and technology to China, including its first aircraft carrier, missile systems and a fighter jet prototype. According to a former Ukrainian defence official, those transactions helped ease the country’s financial troubles.
It started with the biggest and most significant deal – for an unfinished Soviet aircraft carrier called the Varyag. The vessel was about two-thirds built at a Black Sea shipyard when the Soviet Union collapsed in 1991.
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/military/article/3171892/china-close-russia-it-has-looked-ukraine-military-technology


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 26, 2022)

Just as a quick side note. I watch a lot of music based you tube channels and over the last couple of years there has been a LOT of Cyrillic comments etc. While the comments have dropped significantly from what I'm seeing, more than likely due to certain sanctions from various sources, the folks making those comments are still around. I seriously doubt that the younger generation from Russia and Eastern Europe are buying any of this BS. Particularly the ones who have had relatives and friends in the Russian Military. I'm guessing the populace is beginning to fester some very heavy resentment towards their government at this point. This is from one small viewpoint obviously, but it does translate to many other markets as well.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

Joe say's Putin has gotta go and if conditions go to Hell in Russia this summer, he could.
*Biden on Putin: 'This man cannot remain in power' | Watch the full speech from Warsaw*


----------



## printer (Mar 26, 2022)

Neo-Nazis plan to blow up the Khadzhibey dam in Odessa
*Neo-Nazis plan to blow up the Khadzhibey dam in Odessa*
Neo-Nazis in Odessa, at the direction of the governor, mined the Khadzhibey dam in order to blow it up later, Colonel-General Mikhail Mizintsev, head of the National Defense Control Center of the Russian Federation, said at a briefing on Saturday.

"In Odessa , on the instructions of the governor of the region, the Khadzhibey dam was mined, which the neo-Nazis plan to blow up," Mizintsev said.

He explained that after the implementation of these criminal acts, densely populated areas along with the townspeople will be in the flood zone. According to Mizintsev, an attempt by a representative of the State Emergency Service of Ukraine to prevent this "crazy decision" was rudely and harshly suppressed, up to the threat of execution.

The head of the National Defense Control Center of the Russian Federation said that in Kramatorsk , nationalists cynically fired mortars at a car that delivered drinking water to civilians in the city. The shelling was carried out precisely at the moment of distributing water to the population, as a result, three people were injured, two were shell-shocked. 

The Ukrainian authorities, according to Mizintsev, declare their readiness to ensure the safety of routes in the territories controlled by Kiev and allegedly express their commitment to humanistic principles, but in fact they prevent the withdrawal of civilians to safe areas in every possible way and block humanitarian actions.

"Once again, we draw the attention of the United Nations, the OSCE, the International Committee of the Red Cross to the criminal policy of official Kyiv in relation to the citizens of Ukraine, the gross violations of not only international humanitarian law, but also the constitution of their own country," the head of the National Center added.

Russia launched a military operation in Ukraine on February 24. President Vladimir Putin called its goal "the protection of people who have been subjected to bullying and genocide by the Kiev regime for eight years." For this, according to him, it is planned to carry out "demilitarization and denazification of Ukraine", to bring to justice all war criminals responsible for "bloody crimes against civilians" in Donbass . According to the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation, the Armed Forces strike only at the military infrastructure and Ukrainian troops. With the support of the RF Armed Forces , the DPR and LPR groups are developing an offensive, but there is no talk of the occupation of Ukraine, the President of Russia emphasized.








Неонацисты планируют взорвать Хаджибейскую дамбу в Одессе


Неонацисты в Одессе по указанию губернатора заминировали Хаджибейскую дамбу, заявил начальник Национального центра управления обороной РФ генерал-полковник... РИА Новости, 26.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

printer said:


> Neo-Nazis plan to blow up the Khadzhibey dam in Odessa
> *Neo-Nazis plan to blow up the Khadzhibey dam in Odessa*
> Neo-Nazis in Odessa, at the direction of the governor, mined the Khadzhibey dam in order to blow it up later, Colonel-General Mikhail Mizintsev, head of the National Defense Control Center of the Russian Federation, said at a briefing on Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## printer (Mar 26, 2022)

*Russia is responsible for Ukraine*
The Russians are afraid. They are very much afraid - but not at all what the West would like. Not a fall in living standards, an iron curtain, or repression - those who feared this have already fled or will soon leave. No, the Russians are truly afraid of only one thing: that our troops will leave Ukraine and anti-Russia will persist and reemerge in one form or another. But these anxiety and fear are due to misunderstanding and the inability to immediately realize the scale of the events experienced.









Россия отвечает за Украину


Русские боятся. Очень сильно боятся — но вовсе не того, чего хотел бы Запад. Не падения уровня жизни, железного занавеса или репрессий — те, кто боялся этого,... РИА Новости, 26.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Mar 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


>


Might be enough of a danger that they will not advance on Odessa. Yeah, that is it, for concern of the Little Russians that would get hurt.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

*Chris Hayes: Putin’s War Is The First Conflict In A New Global Era*





Chris Hayes: “This new land war on the European continent—pitting a would-be conquering dictator against citizens of a flawed, but resilient democracy—really does feel like the first armed conflict in a new chapter: a sustained battle between liberal democracy and its enemies.”


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 26, 2022)

printer said:


> Neo-Nazis plan to blow up the Khadzhibey dam in Odessa
> *Neo-Nazis plan to blow up the Khadzhibey dam in Odessa*
> Neo-Nazis in Odessa, at the direction of the governor, mined the Khadzhibey dam in order to blow it up later, Colonel-General Mikhail Mizintsev, head of the National Defense Control Center of the Russian Federation, said at a briefing on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Interesting spin (I know you're just posting for the info BTW, and it's appreciated). I never heard of it so I did a quick 2 minute search. It's great to see both sides of the spin cycle in action though!! Lots of laughs to go all around.



> The dam of the Khadzhibey estuary has been in disrepair since 2003. In the event of a breakthrough, an area of about 2300 hectares will be flooded, thousands of people will suffer. On March 2, 2021, the website of the Odessa City Hall wrote about this.
> 
> The area of possible flooding includes a railway line, more than 50 enterprises, including oil refineries, Odessa CHP, educational institutions, a maternity hospital and the Center for Family Medicine.


https://www.archynetys.com/in-odessa-80-of-the-monthly-rainfall-fell-per-night-trukhanov-said-that-he-could-break-through-the-khadzhibey-dam/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

Russian hackers and pissed off crooks are at work to undermine Putin too. Many of these people worked on contract and even the GRU and FSB types are exposed to the west and news, it's a case of who watches the watchers in some cases.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukrainian Hackers Waging Shadow War To Expose Russian Secrets*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

*Russian Army in Panic: The troops surrender to Ukraine with their vehicles!*


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 26, 2022)

I think President Biden just called for Putin to be overthrown in the speech he made in Poland.

Anyone else catch that?

"For Gods Sake This Man Cannot Remain in Power." Joe Biden 03/26/2022

Sound like a call for ousting Putin.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2022)

Anonymous leaks 28 gigabytes of Russian documents including detailed bank statements of Russia’s wealthiest along with this message to Putin: “We have your economic secrets now, you will tremble with fear.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Anonymous leaks 28 gigabytes of Russian documents including detailed bank statements of Russia’s wealthiest along with this message to Putin: “We have your economic secrets now, you will tremble with fear.”


Well Russia did use Wikileaks...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Anonymous leaks 28 gigabytes of Russian documents including detailed bank statements of Russia’s wealthiest along with this message to Putin: “We have your economic secrets now, you will tremble with fear.”


It will give all those Russian journalists and TV people fleeing Russia something to do while the CIA arranges for employment in Kyiv at new Russian language Radio & TV stations that will be popping up. People who run Russian language papers in the west now, will get grants or the CIA will arrange for ads to be bought and they will buy up thousands of papers. They can use them to pack western food aid to Russia this summer or try to get them into Russia.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 26, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I think President Biden just called for Putin to be overthrown in the speech he made in Poland.
> 
> Anyone else catch that?
> 
> ...


I think it was made clear from the the first tranche of sanctions after Putin invaded that the US intended to end Putin's ability to invade another country. That was the objective. The details were left for the people of Russia to decide upon. 

This was posted earlier. Khodorkovsky said then what is happening now and will probably happen later.






Its a hard listen because the russian translator isn't very smooth but Mikhail Khodorkovsky gives an intelligent analysis of the political outcomes from Putin's failure in Ukraine. He gives two scenarios. One scenario ends with the country completely breaking up due Putin closing the borders leading to economic degradation back to the 19th century. The other ends with the people rising up in revolution after years of deprivation.

If you find it too slow, skip to 3:20 where he begins to talk about the scenarios.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Anonymous leaks 28 gigabytes of Russian documents including detailed bank statements of Russia’s wealthiest along with this message to Putin: “We have your economic secrets now, you will tremble with fear.”


You know there comes a time the mean kid starts getting his butt kicked by everyone else.
Usually the mean kid is smart enough to leave.

Usually.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> You know there comes a time the mean kid starts getting his butt kicked by everyone else.
> Usually the mean kid is smart enough to leave.
> 
> Usually.


I’m more used to stories where the mean kid is never deposed and just steps it up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

Within the next few months, there will be far more Russian economic refugees fleeing to the west, than there are Ukrainian refugees now.









Emigration from Russia on the rise


The war in Ukraine has not only forced millions living there to flee, it is also fuelling an exodus from Russia - the most recent prominent case being Olga Smirnova, prima ballerina of the Bolshoi Theatre, who is now in the Netherlands.




www.eurotopics.net


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

*Why weapons like NLAW, Javelin & Stinger missiles are a game changer in Russia's war against Ukraine*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

*Ukraine War: Thousands join anti-war rally in London*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

I wonder how many of those big octocopters folks gave them, they ain't cheap, but can lift a load and drop anti tank bombs straight down at night on parked vehicles. Smaller drones could drop hand grenades though, with fuzes timed to explode just before or as they hit the ground. One of those big octocopters could destroy a dozen tanks or APCs parked at night, in a few sorties and it appears they can carry more than one bomb. They could have dozens of the big octocopters by now, many donated, they are normally used to spray fields and carry big tanks of liquid, others are used to carry big cinema cameras.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukrainian Drone Dropping Grenades RKG-1600 Destroys Russian Tank and Self-Propelled Howitzer*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

These have been around for awhile and are made by several manufacturers. This one holds 30 liters of liquid and that equals 30 KG with the pump and other spray gear say 31 Kg so it can carry 70 lbs. worth of bombs with that other shit removed.
They probably don't need something this heavy to dump 10 or 20 pound anti tank bombs with shaped charges onto a parked tank from a couple of hundred feet up at night. I was wondering how many things like this or a bit smaller the Ukrainians have? Between NLAWs, Javelins and other anti tank weapons and a fleet of these alone working at night destroying many more, it must be hard on Russian tanks and perhaps why the Ukrainians have been finding so many empty and serviceable, they've become death traps for Russians. The Ukrainians now have a lot more tanks than when they started the war with, even accounting for the ones they had destroyed. The Ukrainians are using over a 1000 modern anti tank rockets a day, with a 90% kill rate, so the fighting must be ferocious.

Then again operations of this kind could only really just be beginning, now that they've seen the utility in war. They have have had time to request and receive donated or purchased drones are modifying them for war and training teams to use them. There could be many more of these night attacks in a month as readily available commercial equipment is modified and crews deployed. One crew with a drone and a half ton, could destroy a dozen or more tanks and other parked vehicles every night from miles away.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> These have been around for awhile and are made by several manufacturers. This one holds 30 liters of liquid and that equals 30 KG with the pump and other spray gear say 31 Kg so it can carry 70 lbs. worth of bombs with that other shit removed.
> They probably don't need something this heavy to dump 10 or 20 pound anti tank bombs with shaped charges onto a parked tank from a couple of hundred feet up at night. I was wondering how many things like this or a bit smaller the Ukrainians have? Between NLAWs, Javelins and other anti tank weapons and a fleet of these alone working at night destroying many more, it must be hard on Russian tanks and perhaps why the Ukrainians have been finding so many empty and serviceable, they've become death traps for Russians. The Ukrainians now have a lot more tanks than when they started the war with, even accounting for the ones they had destroyed. The Ukrainians are using over a 1000 modern anti tank rockets a day, with a 90% kill rate, so the fighting must be ferocious.


This might be dumb, but is there bomb spray?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> This might be dumb, but is there bomb spray?


Wouldn't take too long to strip that junk off and use the payload capacity for anti tank bombs. They ain't nothing special and drop straight down after hovering over the target at night, hard to miss and the bombs can be quickly and cheaply made. What makes this so interesting is they are using quickly available commercial equipment that can be quickly modified. There are few bottlenecks and they should be able to expand operations very quickly. These appear to be very effective and not expensive at all compared to a javelin, the bomb it drops should cost about $50 bucks and can be built in any machine shop from steal pipe. It's an obvious no brainer! Two half tons with soldiers and one drone guided by other drone intelligence could cause a lot of damage in one night of fun.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Wouldn't take too long to strip that junk off and use the payload capacity for anti tank bombs. They ain't nothing special and drop straight down after hovering over the target at night, hard to miss and the bombs can be quickly and cheaply made. What makes this so interesting is they are using quickly available commercial equipment that can be quickly modified. There are few bottlenecks and they should be able to expand operations very quickly. These appear to be very effective and not expensive at all compared to a javelin, the bomb it drops should cost about $50 bucks and can be built in any machine shop from steal pipe. It's an obvious no brainer! Two half tons with soldiers and one drone guided by other drone intelligence could cause a lot of damage in one night of fun.


Ok thanks. I thought they had spray-deliverable antithing things.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> This might be dumb, but is there bomb spray?


Here's a wild idea that this thing can do, it normally flies GPS waypoint missions anyway spraying fields. Since Ukraine is friends with Uncle Sam they can get even more accurate GPS fixes than is normally possible, say a half a meter. Well since a highflying drone has precisely located all the targets at night and quickly transfered the data to the drone crew, they can punch in the precise location of say a half dozen targets for a big drone before take off. The drone the flies autonomously to each target, hovers and drops the bomb automatically, then proceeds to the next target, video recording everything too. So they can knock out a half dozen tanks automatically from miles away and relax and have a smoke while it's doing it. When it returns, it lands automatically, they either load it with bombs again and go for another mission, or fold it up and leave.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here's a wild idea that this thing can do, it normally flies GPS waypoint missions anyway spraying fields. Since Ukraine is friends with Uncle Sam they can get even more accurate GPS fixes than is normally possible, say a half a meter. Well since a highflying drone has precisely located all the targets at night and quickly transfered the data to the drone crew, they can punch in the precise location of say a half dozen targets for a big drone before take off. The drone the flies autonomously to each target, hovers and drops the bomb automatically, the proceeds to the next target, video recording everything too. So they can knock out a half dozen tanks automatically from miles away and relax and have a smoke while it's doing it. When it returns, it lands automatically, they either load it with bombs again and go for another mission, or fold it up and leave.


Cool but no


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Cool but no


Sometimes my imagination gets the better of me, but not in this case, they have 7 years of experience with drones, have a special organization with priority and it's so blindingly obvious. The main thing is it has been demonstrated to work in practice manually dropping bombs and a test to see if it could work autonomously isn't hard to do. Commercial drones and help are readily available and people easy to train. If one of these gizmos can destroy one tank a night it would be worth the trouble, much less a half dozen manually. Autonomous operation might allow for longer range missions, some one way, it can carry 30KG of explosives after all!

Here is 100 grams of plastic explosive vs a washing machine,


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sometimes my imagination gets the better of me, but not in this case, they have 7 years of experience with drones, have a special organization with priority and it's so blindingly obvious. The main thing is it has been demonstrated to work in practice manually dropping bombs and a test to see if it could work autonomously isn't hard to do. Commercial drones and help are readily available and people easy to train. If one of these gizmos can destroy one tank a night it would be worth the trouble, much less a half dozen manually. Autonomous operation might allow for longer range missions, some one way, it can carry 30KG of explosives after all!
> 
> Here is 100 grams of plastic explosive vs a washing machine,


I take a step back. Wanna see it done a few times.


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I think President Biden just called for Putin to be overthrown in the speech he made in Poland.
> 
> Anyone else catch that?
> 
> ...


They started walking that back as soon as he said it. What he meant to say. . . . . was that poot-poot can't wield power outside Russia.


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> This might be dumb, but is there bomb spray?


They are used for spraying fruit trees, that sort of thing. I saw a fellow from Alabama who had a company who's drones spread tree seeds after fires and mudslides. Lots of different uses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I take a step back. Wanna see it done a few times.


Me too and so would the ones doing it or trying it! Remember the Russians have no way of dealing with these and they can be easily modified to see at night and in infrared A fleet of these properly deployed just dropping bombs manually at night could make a big difference, the Russians usually park at night and sleep in a commandeered house close by. Their only defense would be to park in garages at night and they might be tracked by other drones when they do, First bomb blows the roof off and the special one destroys the tank inside garage.

As I said they have an experienced military unit and civilian support infrastructure, now they have donated equipment and if they request something specific they will get it ASAP, sometimes free.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Me too and so would the ones doing it or trying it! Remember the Russians have no way of dealing with these and they can be easily modified to see at night and in infrared A fleet of these properly deployed just dropping bombs manually at night could make a big difference, the Russians usually park at night and sleep in a commandeered house close by. Their only defense would be to park in garages at night and they might be tracked by other drones when they do, First bomb blows the roof off and the special one destroys the tank inside garage.
> 
> As I said they have an experience military unit and civilian support infrastructure, now they have donated equipment and if they request something specific they will get it ASAP, sometimes free.


If nothing else, small bombs from quiet drones could be massive morale killers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

injinji said:


> They are used for spraying fruit trees, that sort of thing. I saw a fellow from Alabama who had a company who's drones spread tree seeds after fires and mudslides. Lots of different uses.


It's the military importance of everyday modern technology that is important. Just cellphones make a huge difference in communication and gives every local reserve officer direct access to a military network anywhere in the country. Commercial drones have become powerful and ubiquitous, and in this war at least, unexpectedly useful as weapons and for other things too. Information is important on the battlefield and a phone allows communication and navigation with maps too and small cheap drones that fit in your pocket gives a God's eye view that commanders love.

Like NLAWs, Javelins and Stingers, they have changed the nature of land warfare and have made smaller nations strong and big tank armies almost useless, along with attack helicopters and close air support in general. Infantry is king of the battle field again, or will, be when they backpack switch blade equivalents to take out the artillery too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

I dunno how many combat soldiers the Ukrainians are fielding now, I believe they had upwards of 150K, though I've seen several estimates. However Ukraine must have had a draft of some kind and there must be many thousands of retired soldiers from the past decade who can be quickly recalled, other older vets can lead and man local defense forces. They have had over a month to rapidly expand the army with new volunteers and those with previous military service. So lets say they've had enough time to train and equip 100,000 new recruits along with veterans, NATO helping of course. Could this be what is fueling the new Ukrainian offensive operations, along with a flood of new modern anti tank weapons?

When the Ukrainians can drive the Russians back far enough from the capitol and they dig in defensively, then they can use a small army force backed up by a lot of reservists (they should have a couple of million by now and had hundreds of thousands before) can hold them in their defensive positions. Then the bulk of the army can head for another front, those on the west of the city can move to the east side and drive the Russians back even further and some can be deployed in the south to defeat the smaller Russian army there. Vlad has several small armies that are not mutually supporting and each can be defeated quickly in succession by a superior force. If the Ukrainians can bag several thousand Russians trapped south west of Kyiv, they would be on a real roll.

I imagine they are having classes of soldiers graduating from training every week by now and are rapidly expanding faster than the Russians can deploy forces into the theater, to the extent they can. The way to a sure victory is to use overwhelming military force and having an army 3 or 4 times larger than the Russians can do that. There are even enough left over soviet arms and equipment to do it and they have bought lot's of time for training and organization. So if the plan is to eject Vlad from the entire country and Crimea while handing him his ass, then a nice big old fashioned army using modern arms and old soviet stuff is the sure fire way to do it.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is 100 grams of plastic explosive vs a washing machine,


 that washing machine had it coming


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

If NATO wasn't training Ukrainian soldier en mass before, but giving say seminars and specialized training on weapons systems, it will be now. I would be shocked if NATO or EU countries were not assisting in training thousands of Ukrainians at their facilities in the EU. I think the experts concluded awhile back that this was the way to go and I think the US and EU want Vlad decisively beaten so that he is weakened as much as possible at home. If they want to get rid of Vlad, then kicking his ass out of Ukraine will help a lot and the way to do that is with a big infantry army, that is well equipped with modern weapons, infantry is king again on the battle field and turn tanks into junk with shoulder launched weapons


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> that washing machine had it coming


No waste, makes it easier for the compactor.

A couple of hundred grams in a cheap foam RC model airplane flying into a Russian's face, ammo truck, or jeep, could ruin their whole day!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

@doublejj said he was thinking about getting a DJI mini or some other drone ya use with a phone, this might be useful, I have something similar I can put a phone in and fly or watch movies with, it also has a removable 5.8 Ghz diversity receiver and FPV screen in it. Phones aren't used much for FPV, the latency tends to be high, but DJI has low latency. These would be great for flying a DJI and the high resolution view is spectacular with these. The DJI mini requires no FAA drone license to fly.

They do make ya look like a dork though.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Fly FPV With Any Drone (DJI Mini 2 with FPV Goggles)*


----------



## printer (Mar 26, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Interesting spin (I know you're just posting for the info BTW, and it's appreciated). I never heard of it so I did a quick 2 minute search. It's great to see both sides of the spin cycle in action though!! Lots of laughs to go all around.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.archynetys.com/in-odessa-80-of-the-monthly-rainfall-fell-per-night-trukhanov-said-that-he-could-break-through-the-khadzhibey-dam/


I go from disgust and say I am not going back to see what the party line is saying but a couple of days later I am curious how they are dealing with changes on the ground.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 26, 2022)

injinji said:


> They started walking that back as soon as he said it. What he meant to say. . . . . was that poot-poot can't wield power outside Russia.


Ah but it's a lot better than "I don't see why it would be Russia." Name that President that quote goes with.


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 26, 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/03/26/biden-putin-regime-change/



escalation?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If nothing else, small bombs from quiet drones could be massive morale killers.


Small shaped charge bombs or modified Bazooka rounds dropped straight down on the thin top armor of the tank or APC will render them useless or destroyed, doing it at night means the crew lives, but they are kinda useless without their tank. Some might not park inside and hope their tank gets hit without them in it, a sensible choice for those who wish to live!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/03/26/biden-putin-regime-change/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freedom of speech and the plain truth, but it's up to the Russians, they will live like shit for as long as they are under Vlad's or his lackey's thumb. I think Vlad could be looking at a coup and if that happens, his cronies and his political party will be in deep shit. Many in the army think he and the government betrayed and humiliated the army and the country, while ruining their lives and those of their families, their kids have been freaking out for a month. They might also resent many of their friends slaughtered, wounded or blamed for others blunders and corruption.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

*Clapper: Biden’s Putin comments may have been intended for a specific audience*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

*RUSSIAN OFFENSIVE CAMPAIGN ASSESSMENT, MARCH 26*
Mar 26, 2022 - Press ISW





Russian forces continued their unsuccessful efforts to move into positions from which to attack or encircle Kyiv, claims by First Deputy Chief of the Russian General Staff Sergei Rudskoi on March 25 notwithstanding. The Russian military continues to concentrate replacements and reinforcements in Belarus and Russia north of Kyiv, to fight for positions on Kyiv’s outskirts, and to attempt to complete the encirclement and reduction of Chernihiv. Russian activities around Kyiv show no change in the Russian high command’s prioritization of the fight around Ukraine’s capital, which continues to occupy the largest single concentration of Russian ground forces in Ukraine. The Russians have not claimed to redeploy forces from Kyiv or any other part of Ukraine to concentrate on fighting in Donbas, and we have observed numerous indicators that they have not done so. The increasingly static nature of the fighting around Kyiv reflects the incapacity of Russian forces rather than any shift in Russian objectives or efforts at this time.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 26, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/03/26/biden-putin-regime-change/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the shit-storm myself.. How about you?

Interjecting Polarizing ad-lib? It works for Putin and Trump so why not "back at them?" Remember disinformation does work.

What does anyone want? 20 Minutes on how Trump's administration is the best ever and how the election was stolen?
Oh wait the USA would have pulled out of NATO before confronting Putin if Trump was President.

Also funny is that Americans are very supportive of what Biden is doing. Ukraine, Economy and the ilk but they are not happy that Biden is the one doing it. Go Figure.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Freedom of speech and the plain truth, but it's up to the Russians, *they will live like shit for as long as they are under Vlad's or his lackey's thumb. I think Vlad could be looking at a coup and if that happens, *his cronies and his political party will be in deep shit. Many in the army think he and the government betrayed and humiliated the army and the country, while ruining their lives and those of their families, their kids have been freaking out for a month. They might also resent many of their friends slaughtered, wounded or blamed for others blunders and corruption.


It's hard to get a straight story in the news. Case in point those MIG 29s from Poland. Yet, this seems to be something vague that could metastasize in the body Russia.

Interesting ad-lib. Rally the people of Europe. My experience is that they are not like the USA. The USA is an Island unto itself.


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I like the shit-storm myself.. How about you?
> 
> Interjecting Polarizing ad-lib? It works for Putin and Trump so why not "back at them?" Remember disinformation does work. . . . . . .


Common wisdom says not to push a man with nukes too far. Joe Rob adlibbed, from what I have read. It is possible he cleared it with his national security guys, but I doubt it.

I would rather he stick to the script.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 26, 2022)

Heaven forbid an errant Russian missile should land in a field just inside the Polish border


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

*'Go f*** yourself': Ukrainian soldiers on Snake Island freed after being taken prisoner*





The defiant Ukrainian border guards on Snake Island who told a Russian warship to “go f**k yourself” after being ordered to surrender have been freed by Russian forces.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> that washing machine had it coming


it was implicated in ethnic cleansing


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> It's hard to get a straight story in the news. Case in point those MIG 29s from Poland. Yet, this seems to be something vague that could metastasize in the body Russia.
> 
> Interesting ad-lib. Rally the people of Europe. My experience is that they are not like the USA. The USA is an Island unto itself.


Like America they have history, it's more recent and it was nasty, both with Hitler and later with Stalin for those in the east. They have come to appreciate liberal democracy and know what it means as much as Americans. They thought they could live with the bear next door after we civilized him a bit, but now they all know how bad Vlad is. They also know how weak he is and that they can whip him conventionally by themselves, especially now that German has gone strong. Courage is contagious and so is hope, Vlad's blunders present great danger, but also great opportunity too and big changes in Europe are underway.

I believe the Ukrainians will whip the Russians and eject them from most of the country including the south with in a couple of months. Both the Russian army in Ukraine and the Russian economy will collapse by then, but they could hold areas in the east, there will be no peace while they are on Ukrainian territory. I believe the Ukrainians will do this the old fashioned way, by raising and training an army several times larger than the Russian forces available and I think we are seeing the first graduates of that army in action with the recent offensives. They will defeat Vlad's several small armies in succession, cutting them off and forcing surrender or destruction. Those forces that retreat towards the border and set up defensively will be held largely by reserves, while the army moves on to the next front.

Belarus could be the next domino to fall and is ripe for revolution or a coup, if they attack Ukraine it will be game over for the régime.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 27, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Ah but it's a lot better than "I don't see why it would be Russia." Name that President that quote goes with.


Can't remember but it sounds like, took a dump, I think.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 27, 2022)

I was reading some shit about why Putin was so confident that it would take just a couple days to take over. Supposedly the FSB was given billions in untraceable cash over the years to bribe Ukrainian defence officials etc to not put up resistance when the invasion happened. They had been stealing it all and lying to Pootin. Then when he told them he was going in they freaked then leaked Pootin's plans to the US hoping that when Biden beaked off about it like he did Pootin would change his mind. Now they're all running scared.

Tried to find the link but no luck. Biden did seem to hit the nail on the head about the invasion before it happened tho so sound plausible to me.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 27, 2022)

Putin cannot remain in power. Trump cannot achieve it.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 27, 2022)

Suddenly Republicans don't like a president to "tell it like it is." Putin is a ruthless, corrupt, brutal war criminal who threatens the world with chemical and nuclear weapons, and murders and jails opposition. He also literally threatens the sovereignty of every other country with his mafia-style, cyber-criminal armies, whether those countries are democracies or not.

The world acknowledges that Putin must not remain in power.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 27, 2022)

injinji said:


> The thing about war, it's the fighting that determines what happens, not the talking. If much of the Russian Army is cut off in the north, those folks and that equipment are out of the fight. Plus we will be able to keep the arms flowing with less threat to the convoys. Something Russia hasn't proved it can do long term. I don't think Ukraine is going to settle for anything less than pre-2014 boundaries.


I'm not quite sure of Crimea's history,I believe it, it may have been Russian territory initially,but then was cede to Ukraine in the Soviet days where Russia would never foreseen losing access to it,So I'm not positive,but it's strategic access is undeniable,I can't see Putin just giving it back barring a total say uncle Russian defeat,this is THE most important asset in this whole land grab gambit by Russia,far more meaningful than the Donbass region.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Many will say that, like in America, but in America, things sailed on as before, there wasn't sudden censorship imposed and the bottom didn't fall out of the economy, while being shunned by the world. Trump's supporters didn't see the buying power of the salaries and pensions cut in half and empty store shelves in a month and in two months it will be much worse. Not just the powerless will want to know what is really going on, many of the powerful and midlevel government people will want to know why their lives have tuned to shit and their kids and grand kids are freaking out.


Of course they want to know,they'll want to know why the world has suddenly turned their backs to Russia and why Russia is now the blacksheep of the international comm.,one man's strategic follies has caused this result and if he can be removed from the Kremlin without doomsday it will benefit mankind. Russia has been an enigma as far as transfer of power is concerned,and the best result is a more moderate,reform minded leader.who seeks to bring Russia's economy more up to standard and holds less hostility towards the West. A leader who can shed Russia's paranoia of being invaded and I'll tell you what,if Russia ever suffers a land grab by an adversary,it will come from Mr.Xi and not NATO IMO.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Like America they have history, it's more recent and it was nasty, both with Hitler and later with Stalin for those in the east. They have come to appreciate liberal democracy and know what it means as much as Americans. They thought they could live with the bear next door after we civilized him a bit, but now they all know how bad Vlad is. *They also know how weak he is and that they can whip him conventionally by themselves, especially now that German has gone strong.* Courage is contagious and so is hope, Vlad's blunders present great danger, but also great opportunity too and big changes in Europe are underway.
> 
> I believe the Ukrainians will whip the Russians and eject them from most of the country including the south with in a couple of months. Both the Russian army in Ukraine and the Russian economy will collapse by then, but they could hold areas in the east, there will be no peace while they are on Ukrainian territory. I believe the Ukrainians will do this the old fashioned way, by raising and training an army several times larger than the Russian forces available and I think we are seeing the first graduates of that army in action with the recent offensives. They will defeat Vlad's several small armies in succession, cutting them off and forcing surrender or destruction. Those forces that retreat towards the border and set up defensively will be held largely by reserves, while the army moves on to the next front.
> 
> *Belarus could be the next domino to fall* and is ripe for revolution or a coup, if they attack Ukraine it will be game over for the regime.



Yes indeed! I was impressed with Germany upping it's military. Also I was listening to why NATO should reinforce Poland as Poland has been saying for a long time. That would be because it's the "Front-Line" for NATO.

I don't know about Belarus. I think Western style Democracy is popular but Russia crushed that.
Perhaps the real enemy of Russia is functioning democracies around it?


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If NATO wasn't training Ukrainian soldier en mass before, but giving say seminars and specialized training on weapons systems, it will be now. I would be shocked if NATO or EU countries were not assisting in training thousands of Ukrainians at their facilities in the EU. I think the experts concluded awhile back that this was the way to go and I think the US and EU want Vlad decisively beaten so that he is weakened as much as possible at home. If they want to get rid of Vlad, then kicking his ass out of Ukraine will help a lot and the way to do that is with a big infantry army, that is well equipped with modern weapons, infantry is king again on the battle field and turn tanks into junk with shoulder launched weapons


What this conflict has shone a light on is that armor has to be supported by dismounted infantry,not columns of tanks and APC's riding single file tight to each other on roads like animals on a conveyor belt in a slaughterhouse.The infantry fans out and defends against the opposing infantry that wants to ambush the armor,modern infantry anti air and armor light weapons have come along way admittedly but the Russian's tactics have been incredibly flawed.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 27, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I'm not quite sure of Crimea's history,I believe it, it may have been Russian territory initially,but then was cede to Ukraine in the Soviet days where Russia would never foreseen losing access to it,So I'm not positive,but it's strategic access is undeniable,I can't see Putin just giving it back barring a total say uncle Russian defeat,this is THE most important asset in this whole land grab gambit by Russia,far more meaningful than the Donbass region.


Oh man. YouTube has some nice documentaries on the history of the region.
Very True that many "empires" have grabbed land that is the modern Ukraine and Poland for that matter.

Perhaps for that very reason this Putin's War is very unwanted by everyone but Putin.
I mean Russia is now Nuclear so the level of destruction would be insane. It would set the Human race back perhaps 300 years in Europe I was thinking.

I'm all for leaving the borders for Ukraine and Poland just where they are and let prosperity and democracy shine the light!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Of course they want to know,they'll want to know why the world has suddenly turned their backs to Russia and why Russia is now the blacksheep of the international comm.,one man's strategic follies has caused this result and if he can be removed from the Kremlin without doomsday it will benefit mankind. Russia has been an enigma as far as transfer of power is concerned,and the best result is a more moderate,reform minded leader.who seeks to bring Russia's economy more up to standard and holds less hostility towards the West. A leader who can shed Russia's paranoia of being invaded and I'll tell you what,if Russia ever suffers a land grab by an adversary,it will come from Mr.Xi and not NATO IMO.


INHO the sanctions should stay on until democracy emerges and whoever crawls to the top had better understand that and make some moves in that direction to get movement on sanctions. America and the EU will want to keep Russia as weak as possible until they come around. It might not be as long as many people think, they are not starting from scratch this time and have the form of a liberal democracy, but not the substance. They also have an economy this time, shattered though it may be, it is an economic foundation that can be built upon.

We have been tolerating responsible authoritarians like China, but I think we might want to look at the policy. We should encourage liberal democracies and shift trade to those places over time. Move that only democratic countries who meet UN standards are allowed to vote in the UN and get rid of the security council, others can be observers, but they don't sit at the table with the big boys, even if nuked up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> What this conflict has shone a light on is that armor has to be supported by dismounted infantry,not columns of tanks and APC's riding single file tight to each other on roads like animals on a conveyor belt in a slaughterhouse.The infantry fans out and defends against the opposing infantry that wants to ambush the armor,modern infantry anti air and armor light weapons have come along way admittedly but the Russian's tactics have been incredibly flawed.


True, but they didn't have enough infantry for that and tanks attempting a blitzkrieg attack would be slaughtered anyway. The idea here is for the Ukrainians to build a much larger infantry army than the Russians, then they would kill their screening troops. Armor can't make large advances into the enemy rear anymore followed up by troops. Now they must dismount and go at a walking pace, terrain make a big difference, open ground and long distances favor tanks, urban environments favor NLAWs and chew up troops. The point is the tank is no longer the king of the battle field and stingers took out close air support. When they can backpack switchblades, infantry can defeat artillery too, the God of war. They also don't mass troops or tanks anymore (except the Russians) they have tank hunting teams.

A very important factor is morale and tactical doctrine, the Ukrainians use NATO tactical doctrine that places a lot of emphasis on the individual and everybody understanding the mission. We have a strong NCO core of smart, experienced, career guys who run things on the ground, the Russians have no such thing. We are tactically flexible and go with the flow, they are rigid and objective orientated. NATO tactical doctrine is perfect for the highly motivated Ukrainians, who are encouraged and free to use their initiative and imagination to defeat the enemy.


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 27, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> I was reading some shit about why Putin was so confident that it would take just a couple days to take over. Supposedly the FSB was given billions in untraceable cash over the years to bribe Ukrainian defence officials etc to not put up resistance when the invasion happened. They had been stealing it all and lying to Pootin. Then when he told them he was going in they freaked then leaked Pootin's plans to the US hoping that when Biden beaked off about it like he did Pootin would change his mind. Now they're all running scared.
> 
> Tried to find the link but no luck. Biden did seem to hit the nail on the head about the invasion before it happened tho so sound plausible to me.


*MORE* plausible than our intelligence services reading the signs spread all over Europe? Not really!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Of course they want to know,they'll want to know why the world has suddenly turned their backs to Russia and why Russia is now the blacksheep of the international comm.,one man's strategic follies has caused this result and if he can be removed from the Kremlin without doomsday it will benefit mankind. Russia has been an enigma as far as transfer of power is concerned,and the best result is a more moderate,reform minded leader.who seeks to bring Russia's economy more up to standard and holds less hostility towards the West. A leader who can shed Russia's paranoia of being invaded and I'll tell you what,if Russia ever suffers a land grab by an adversary,it will come from Mr.Xi and not NATO IMO.


You just know how it would work too, there will be a rivalry for control or influence in the Stans of central Asia, some of which have oil and the others for pipelines right to Iran. They might play nice with their Muslim minorities in western China to achieve this. Like Vlad did in Ukraine a province of Siberia might want to "break away" and form an independent country, with Chinese covert help, it will be an "independence " movement, and it might have popular support, as a way of instantly getting out from under sanctions. There will be no invasions of Russian territory, why bother when they can profitably trade with the new places with in their soft and hard power sphere. Russia only had hard power and that is being destroyed on the battlefield of Ukraine, China with the world's second largest economy, has both, like America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> I was reading some shit about why Putin was so confident that it would take just a couple days to take over. Supposedly the FSB was given billions in untraceable cash over the years to bribe Ukrainian defence officials etc to not put up resistance when the invasion happened. They had been stealing it all and lying to Pootin. Then when he told them he was going in they freaked then leaked Pootin's plans to the US hoping that when Biden beaked off about it like he did Pootin would change his mind. Now they're all running scared.
> 
> Tried to find the link but no luck. Biden did seem to hit the nail on the head about the invasion before it happened tho so sound plausible to me.


Seems plausible, especially if they had Zelenskiy down for a few million when they did the paperwork for the accounting department! The funny thing is when ya think about it, the CIA probably can blackmail most of the Russian military industrial complex because of massive corruption. Perhaps they bought some of that equipment on eBay and have the goods on them all, from the minister of defense to the colonels in the army selling equipment. Those who aren't corrupt are even better agents, they are the patriots and the most dangerous to Vlad and the rest of them. The CIA will be recruiting many patriots in the future, they will need help in getting rid of Vlad. Soon the spy master's empire will be full of spies, revolutionaries and coup plotters, he sure as shit is no strategist.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Cool but no


why no? everything he just said is quite possible with existing tech. if they're on a direct satellite link, they're unjammable, and very hard to trace the signal back


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2022)

injinji said:


> They started walking that back as soon as he said it. What he meant to say. . . . . was that poot-poot can't wield power outside Russia.


i think he said exactly what he meant to say, and it's high motherfucking time someone started saying it...i say even after Ukraine kicks them the fuck out of their country and entirely humiliates putin, we refuse to drop ANY sanctions till putin is ousted...fuck putin, and fuck placating him any more


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If nothing else, small bombs from quiet drones could be massive morale killers.


One other important point about commercial drones and RC planes. There are no export restrictions on this stuff and any company or country can donate or sell it with no red tape. So selling 100 big agri-drones wouldn't raise an eyebrow and we most likely won't hear of it. If they could be as effective at night as hundreds of Javelins would be during the day, they would quickly strip the Russians of armor, vehicles and artillery pieces within range and that can be easily extended too.

So no red tape and quick access to high tech that can be used as a weapon of war with a global community of industrial and logistical support.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Me too and so would the ones doing it or trying it! Remember the Russians have no way of dealing with these and they can be easily modified to see at night and in infrared A fleet of these properly deployed just dropping bombs manually at night could make a big difference, the Russians usually park at night and sleep in a commandeered house close by. Their only defense would be to park in garages at night and they might be tracked by other drones when they do, First bomb blows the roof off and the special one destroys the tank inside garage.
> 
> As I said they have an experienced military unit and civilian support infrastructure, now they have donated equipment and if they request something specific they will get it ASAP, sometimes free.


a tank won't fit in a residential garage...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why no? everything he just said is quite possible with existing tech. if they're on a direct satellite link, they're unjammable, and very hard to trace the signal back


They could be starlink controlled in the future, but they can use GPS to precisely hit or land on a target and fly autonomously using GPS. I have a GPS drone and often fly with 12 or more satellites because it uses other foreign GPS systems too. This cheap little drone with an older GPS system often lands back a couple of feet from where it took off, when I hit the panic button, RTH!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a tank won't fit in a residential garage...


They can often "make" it fit! I figure many will leave them out, hoping they will be destroyed while they sleep and not while they are in them during the day!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why no? everything he just said is quite possible with existing tech. if they're on a direct satellite link, they're unjammable, and very hard to trace the signal back


I walked it back. My first read was a bit high.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> it was implicated in ethnic cleansing


i heard it was money laundering...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> I was reading some shit about why Putin was so confident that it would take just a couple days to take over. Supposedly the FSB was given billions in untraceable cash over the years to bribe Ukrainian defence officials etc to not put up resistance when the invasion happened. They had been stealing it all and lying to Pootin. Then when he told them he was going in they freaked then leaked Pootin's plans to the US hoping that when Biden beaked off about it like he did Pootin would change his mind. Now they're all running scared.
> 
> Tried to find the link but no luck. Biden did seem to hit the nail on the head about the invasion before it happened tho so sound plausible to me.


i'd very much like to see confirmation of that somehow, but it is entirely plausible


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 27, 2022)

It is a shame that instead of focussing on the entire speech, that made it clear that Russians are not the enemy, and that it is the mad dictator that is using the power the Russian people have been forced to give him to do the truly horrific things Putin has done to stay in power, the focus is on the understandable feelings that come with seeing more than 10 million people becoming homeless due to Putin's actions.

But even if it causes a little cleanup from Biden's administration, it is still far, far better than we got from the last POTUS (I am sure people snow flaking about Biden's plea to a greater power stopping this madman, were just as quick to point out any escalation that these were).


----------



## printer (Mar 27, 2022)

* Ukrainians take on ‘wall of propaganda’ on Chinese social media *

*
Some are posting in Mandarin on the latest developments in the Russian invasion
It’s an effort to ‘show people what’s going on’ and to win public support in China
*As Ukrainian forces fight on the front lines to halt Russia’s military advance, another battle is taking place in Chinese cyberspace.
Ukrainians who can speak Mandarin are taking to Chinese social media platforms in an effort to provide information about the Russian invasion and win public support in China.
They are translating the latest developments in the war into Chinese, including information on casualties and analysis, and posting it on their accounts on popular social media networks like WeChat and Weibo.
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/diplomacy/article/3171887/ukrainians-take-wall-propaganda-chinese-social-media?module=top_picks&pgtype=article

Need to subscribe to see the rest but good enough to see it is a story.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> INHO the sanctions should stay on until democracy emerges and whoever crawls to the top had better understand that and make some moves in that direction to get movement on sanctions. America and the EU will want to keep Russia as weak as possible until they come around. It might not be as long as many people think, they are not starting from scratch this time and have the form of a liberal democracy, but not the substance. They also have an economy this time, shattered though it may be, it is an economic foundation that can be built upon.
> 
> We have been tolerating responsible authoritarians like China, but I think we might want to look at the policy. We should encourage liberal democracies and shift trade to those places over time. Move that only democratic countries who meet UN standards are allowed to vote t the UN and get rid of the security council, others can be observers, but they don't sit at the table with the big boys, even if nuked up.


I was wondering how removing sanctions as a bargaining tool would go. That is once Putin pulls out and makes reparations to Ukraine. 

Gawd knows how it will go if people put Trump back in power.
Putin will send Trump his shoes to shrine and shine them Trump will.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2022)

I know what he means here in America..









Biden's off-the-cuff remark on Putin sends shock waves on dramatic final day of trip


At nearly the same moment President Joe Biden declared him a "butcher," Vladimir Putin's missiles began falling in Lviv, Ukraine.




www.cnn.com





I would be concerned about misconstrue.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> It is a shame that instead of focussing on the entire speech, that made it clear that Russians are not the enemy, and that it is the mad dictator that is using the power the Russian people have been forced to give him to do the truly horrific things Putin has done to stay in power, the focus is on the understandable feelings that come with seeing more than 10 million people becoming homeless due to Putin's actions.
> 
> But even if it causes a little cleanup from Biden's administration, it is still far, far better than we got from the last POTUS (I am sure people snow flaking about Biden's plea to a greater power stopping this madman, were just as quick to point out any escalation that these were).
> 
> View attachment 5108742View attachment 5108743View attachment 5108744


This war has been good for Joe and the cause of liberal democracy and bad for Vlad and Donald, both are just digging a deeper hole at this point. Both also have/had many subordinates who appear to leak, the Kremlin has been a bit like the Trump WH and Vlad has been acting as stupid as Donald!  He might have been a spymaster, but he is no fucking strategist, soon his empire will be full of spy's, revolutionaries, coup plotters and a majority of the people will hate his guts and think he's an idiot who ruined their lives' and screwed the country. His weakness at home and abroad has been exposed the word will get around, as the stores empty and the pensions become worthless.

In America you had Trumpers, but the bottom never fell out of the economy in a month and America didn't get kicked out of the global community. People will be hungry in Russia by June, it will be that bad IMHO and if farmers can't get financing for spring planting it will get a lot worse. Add to that the fact that we live in the information age and that they still get YouTube in Russia to this day! Almost everybody under 30 has a cellphone in Russia and each one can hold many gigabytes of video, podcasts and written material. Apps like telegram and others can make networking possible and cooperative effort and the tech people won't generally be be big fans of Vlad. In such conditions movements can become popular quickly, especially among youth and they do the fighting, protesting and activism in many cases. Many under paid government and military officials will be sympathetic and unless he gives the local cops and his internal security forces a big raise in pay, among other things like private access to food, they will be sympathetic too.

They don't even need a majority, just a large active minority of fanatics will do the most. A coup is the most likely and probably most desirable outcome, people who know the west is really no threat to Russia and are patriots. Liberal democracy is the only way forward for them, everything else leads to even more disaster and the disaster now cannot be averted and will last for a generation.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd very much like to see confirmation of that somehow, but it is entirely plausible


Me too, not that I don’t believe the op. It’s plausible but so is good intelligence work.


----------



## cawolves (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I was wondering how removing sanctions as a bargaining tool would go. That is once Putin pulls out and makes reparations to Ukraine.
> 
> Gawd knows how it will go if people put Trump back in power.
> Putin will send Trump his shoes to shrine and shine them Trump will.


He won't have a choice about reparations, starting with the most guilty first, we already have their cash and after what they did in Ukraine, they won't get any back until the ALL the costs of the war are covered, including the aid Uncle Sam and the EU gave to the Ukrainians to defend themselves. Every one who lost a home, was made a refugee, was wounded or had relatives who died in Ukraine should be generously compensated from that Russian money too, along with those who helped them, even down to sharing their home with refugees in Europe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

cawolves said:


> View attachment 5108873View attachment 5108873


Gas is just $1.67 in Canada!


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Me too, not that I don’t believe the op. It’s plausible but so is good intelligence work.


The Kremlin has been leaking like a sieve, just like the Trump WH did when the staff there thought he was fucking nuts! Vlad has been acting as stupid as Donald FFS and is operating on a similar level of synthesized reality.

I think Vlad is interfering with army operation, like Hitler did. Those guys north west of Kyiv were suppose to leave and go to the Donbas region in the east, but it appears the order of the general staff has been rescinded, because the troops are still there and digging in. They have no combat power for offensive operations anymore and the local reserves and a small army contingent can hold them there. They will be out of artillery range for Kyiv, while the big regular army moves to another front and defeats another one of Vlad's small armies.

This shit goes back to Napoleon FFS, never divide your forces on several non mutually supporting fronts! Generalship 101, defeat one force with overwhelming numbers, then go for the next one, do it smart and cut off large numbers of the enemy and get them to surrender with good terms, even citizenship and pay, smart move in this circumstance! Once surrounded and reduced, local reserves can hold them and mop up.

I'll be looking for big things in Ukraine in the next couple of weeks, as the Ukrainians larger numbers of soldiers come into play, along with all the high tech they have available. They also have excellent tactical doctrine well suited to motivated soldiers, along with excellent generalship and will be exploiting the Russian's many weaknesses.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He won't have a choice about reparations, starting with the most guilty first, we already have their cash and after what they did in Ukraine, they won't get any back until the ALL the costs of the war are covered, including the aid Uncle Sam and the EU gave to the Ukrainians to defend themselves. Every one who lost a home, was made a refugee, was wounded or had relatives who died in Ukraine should be generously compensated from that Russian money too, along with those who helped them, even down to sharing their home with refugees in Europe.


YES! We have their cash INDEED!

Thanks for reminding me of that!


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd very much like to see confirmation of that somehow, but it is entirely plausible


40 year old gear and 20 year old rations tell the story.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Kremlin has been leaking like a sieve, just like the Trump WH did when the staff there thought he was fucking nuts! Vlad has been acting as stupid as Donald FFS and is operating on a similar level of synthesized reality.
> 
> I think Vlad is interfering with army operation, like Hitler did. Those guys north west of Kyiv were suppose to leave and go to the Donbas region in the east, but it appears the order of the general staff has been rescinded, because the troops are still there and digging in. They have no combat power for offensive operations anymore and the local reserves and a small army contingent can hold them there. They will be out of artillery range for Kyiv, while the big regular army moves to another front and defeats another one of Vlad's small armies.
> 
> ...


Zelensky needs to end his 'close the skies and we have no bullets tour'.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> *MORE* plausible than our intelligence services reading the signs spread all over Europe? Not really!


The intelligence services do not issue daily news briefs afaik.


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 27, 2022)

Russians have actually done well under the current regime, unemployment under 5%, avg wage up to over $900/month equivalent before the invasion. And a certain pride in Vlad riding horses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

ANC said:


>


This where that took place, north east of Kyiv on an important highway junction, the north is much more muddy than the south, which tends to be drier. This is also close to the Belarus Border and close to Russian supply lines, once the forces west of Kyiv are defeated and contained, this will probably be next on the Ukrainian hit list. When the Russians are confined to the main roads, blowing up bridges over small rivers and streams, that you don't see in this map view, but far to the Russian rear, can be very helpful for cutting off supplies to the Russians. Then they counter attack them to use up what ammo they have, always trying to cut them off from resupply and forcing mass surrenders with most of the commanders targeted and killed when they can locate them.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> 40 year old gear and 20 year old rations tell the story.


The only 20- year-old rations I want are grands crus from the Côte de Nuits.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Russians have actually done well under the current regime, unemployment under 5%, avg wage up to over $900/month equivalent before the invasion. And a certain pride in Vlad riding horses.


They ain't doing so well now and in a couple of months the place will be on fire then things dig in and their might be food shortages and poor people and pensioners can't afford to eat. There will be mass unemployment that will make the great depression look like picnic. War is expensive and this one is sucking up lot's of cash and bleeding Vlad white of cash and military power that can't be replaced for a long time.

Vlad's problem is too many know the truth and most them are young, or smarter older ones, information is pour into Vlad's empire, even if he owns cable and broadcast TV. As conditions deteriorate, that information will have an increasing impact, more quickly than many realize. All things come from Vlad in a totalitarian régime, every one knows Vlad runs the show, and he is the source of everything, both good and bad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

Here is one of Vlad's concerns, if Belarus should fall too and he has two Slavic Russian speaking liberal democratic countries with lot's of economic help from the EU and Russian money. Directed TV broadcast can reach Moscow, depending on terrain and homemade antennas will be sold on the black market for a few rubles or people can DIY their own. They better have free cable in Moscow soon, because not many will be able to afford even basic cable and that would cut Vlad off from much of his base. Modern digital TV's can pick up many channels and if most of the TV broadcast energy is directional it has much greater range, an add on antenna high up of various types can help a lot. Radio of course goes much further than TV, is ubiquitous and can serve those who want to know the truth too. Cut off cable and many of the elderly will turn on the radio, to hear music and programing targeted at them, with western news casts of course.

Just 400km to Moscow from the Belarus border, is less than 250 miles.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 27, 2022)

Interesting read.









On NATO membership and 'core principles,' the US treads on thin ice - Responsible Statecraft


Ukraine supposedly has the 'right' to choose its alliances, but as Washington has proven in its own backyard, no country really does.




responsiblestatecraft.org


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2022)

this belong in the why republicans are fuckbags thread, too, but since it was directly related to the war in Ukraine, i'll post it here
https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/599819-rand-paul-standoff-throws-russia-bills-into-limbo?rl=1

it all comes down to fucking abortions...what a fuckbag cocksucker rand paul is...give him what he wants now, so more Ukrainians don't die, then FUCK HIM UP THE MOTHERFUCKING ASS the next time he wants ANYTHING...FUCKING ANYTHING...that is one fucking optometrist that needs to open his own fucking eyes...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this belong in the why republicans are fuckbags thread, too, but since it was directly related to the war in Ukraine, i'll post it here
> https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/599819-rand-paul-standoff-throws-russia-bills-into-limbo?rl=1
> 
> it all comes down to fucking abortions...what a fuckbag cocksucker rand paul is...give him what he wants now, so more Ukrainians don't die, then FUCK HIM UP THE MOTHERFUCKING ASS the next time he wants ANYTHING...FUCKING ANYTHING...that is one fucking optometrist that needs to open his own fucking eyes...


eeeeeasy there, sailor


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this belong in the why republicans are fuckbags thread, too, but since it was directly related to the war in Ukraine, i'll post it here
> https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/599819-rand-paul-standoff-throws-russia-bills-into-limbo?rl=1
> 
> it all comes down to fucking abortions...what a fuckbag cocksucker rand paul is...give him what he wants now, so more Ukrainians don't die, then FUCK HIM UP THE MOTHERFUCKING ASS the next time he wants ANYTHING...FUCKING ANYTHING...that is one fucking optometrist that needs to open his own fucking eyes...


His former assistant was just indicted for taking Russian money for the GOP, it's a bad time to get busted and tried for that in America! Dunno if he is squealing, but since it's political, it will only involve a slap on the wrist most likely. Trump already pardoned him once.









Former Rand Paul aide, pardoned by Trump, charged with funneling Russian money into 2016 election


Prosecutors do not name the candidate, but ex-President Donald Trump hosted a fundraiser that night at the Ritz-Carlton in Center City, Philadelphia.




www.businessinsider.com






Jesse Benton worked as a campaign staffer for former Rep. Ron Paul, as well as Sens. Rand Paul and Mitch McConnell.
In 2016, he was convicted of campaign finance crimes related to his role on the Ron Paul campaign.
Trump pardoned him before leaving office.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> His former assistant was just indicted for taking Russian money for the GOP, it's a bad time to get busted and tried for that in America! Dunno if he is squealing, but since it's political, it will only involve a slap on the wrist most likely. Trump already pardoned him once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too bad they couldn't have implicated paul more...you know his hands are dirty


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> too bad they couldn't have implicated paul more...you know his hands are dirty


Well reading the story, two of them could be looking at 20 on 6 different counts each. So perhaps they, or one of them has something to deal with, it is part of most plea agreements, that you have to tell about any crimes you were a party to, or any you know about. So ya never know...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

*Huge chaos in Russian army: 37th brigade commender destroyed by his own troops!*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well reading the story, two of them could be looking at 20 on 6 different counts each. So perhaps they, or one of them has something to deal with, it is part of most plea agreements, that you have to tell about any crimes you were a party to, or any you know about. So ya never know...


that is true, but paul isn't acting like someone with something to hide...honestly, i'd rather have a crooked republican to deal with than a law abiding one, it's a lot easier to get leverage on the crooked ones...and it explains why they act like they do...it could be that paul just does it because he's a cocksucker


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

Gotta love these Ukrainians, when the weather warms up and the leaves come out with lot's of cover, the well armed, trained and equipped reservists all over the regions near the Russians will be partisans. Summer will be IED season for any Russians left in Ukraine and unrelenting guerilla attacks in their rear, while the huge Ukrainian army hammers them on their front with advanced weapons. Reservist will hold most of the border areas where the Russians were driven back to the borders or close, from the exhausted remaining Russians. The war will be over when the Ukrainians say it will be over, not Vlad while he is occupying any of Ukraine including Crimea. In a month, if they drive the Russians back and defeat them enough, most Ukrainians would settle for nothing less than total victory before peace. It might even be political suicide for Zelenskiy to settle for less after a month of victories.

I'd take his threat about Guerilla warfare seriously when summer arrives and there is tree cover and more ground cover. If the Russians are fighting then as they are now and still inside Ukraine, they will need to wire in their artillery in and ring them with infantry, but that won't save them from the many drone attacks using many different kinds of drones. By summer there will be a traffic jam of drones over their artillery and tanks at night!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/ukraine-russia-war-1.6399132



_"In fact, it is an attempt to create North and South Korea in Ukraine," Kyrylo Budanov, the head of Ukrainian military intelligence, said in a statement, referring to the division of Korea after the Second World War.

He predicted Ukraine's army would repel Russian forces._


_No reason to trust Russian rhetoric, says UN ambassador Bob Rae_
_*"In addition, the season of a total Ukrainian guerrilla safari will soon begin. Then there will be one relevant scenario left for the Russians, how to survive," he said.*

Ukraine's foreign ministry spokesperson also dismissed talk of any referendum in Eastern Ukraine.

"All fake referendums in the temporarily occupied territories are null and void and will have no legal validity," Oleg Nikolenko told Reuters._


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 27, 2022)

Hey, I was seeing an interest in Drones. 
I see a video that might interest folks.


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 27, 2022)

NATO should punish russia by taking back konigsburg, open a casino, couple pot stores…free kaliningrad!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> NATO should punish russia by taking back konigsburg


and who gets it?


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this belong in the why republicans are fuckbags thread, too, but since it was directly related to the war in Ukraine, i'll post it here
> https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/599819-rand-paul-standoff-throws-russia-bills-into-limbo?rl=1
> 
> it all comes down to fucking abortions...what a fuckbag cocksucker rand paul is...give him what he wants now, so more Ukrainians don't die, then FUCK HIM UP THE MOTHERFUCKING ASS the next time he wants ANYTHING...FUCKING ANYTHING...that is one fucking optometrist that needs to open his own fucking eyes...


Exactly WTF is he arguing for?
Language?



> Paul is taking issue with the way the Magnitsky sanctions are reauthorized as part of the bill that limits trade with Russia.
> 
> The original Magnitsky bill targeted “gross” violations of human rights. The language in the Russia trade bill would expand that to target “serious” human rights violations, codifying language used in a Trump-era executive order.
> 
> ...


So the most serious aspect of Putin's war is abortions to Rand Paul?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Exactly WTF is he arguing for?
> Language?
> 
> 
> ...


Not the most serious thing, but a concatenation of political objectives.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Huge chaos in Russian army: 37th brigade commender destroyed by his own troops!*


i wish you could find this kind of shit from a more reliable source....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

I imagine if the Russians faced NLAW attacks from reservists on their retreat through a village, some tanks would stop and the crews would bail rather than pass through the maelstrom.








Ukraine Seeks to Exploit Shift in Russia’s Military Strategy


Ukrainian forces said they have driven Russian troops out of a town in the northeast, as Kyiv seeks to take advantage of a decision by Moscow to focus its efforts on controlling a swath of territory in the south and east.




www.wsj.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


Biden sometimes misspeaks, stumbles on what he is saying, but what he is saying is worth listening to...it is sometimes inspiring, he's a good man doing what he thinks is the right thing to do...all trump ever inspired me to do was wish he had never been elected


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 27, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> NATO should punish russia by taking back konigsburg, open a casino, couple pot stores…free kaliningrad!


Nah, Exxon will gain control of the oil fields and ultimately divert a majority of it to China. Hopefully without 4000 US soldiers dying for the cause this time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> NATO should punish russia by taking back konigsburg, open a casino, couple pot stores…free kaliningrad!


It will be coming, with a UN supervised referendum with multiple choices, no way will the citizens of that place want to join Russia under the economic outhouse! They are also flooded with western radio and TV some in Russian language and there will be more of it. Pack it full of Russian refugees and things can happen fast!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I imagine if the Russians faced NLAW attacks from reservists on their retreat through a village, some tanks would stop and the crews would bail rather than pass through the maelstrom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it could be a good time to collect some more russian action figure accessories...grab every retreating tank they can, and immediately send them to Crimea to give putin's army as much hell on earth as they can produce


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wish you could find this kind of shit from a more reliable source....


I've read a few articles that the commander was run over and got his legs crushed but survived. Belaurus posted video of him being loaded into an ambulance. 

His name was Medvechek. The group had 1/2 its men killed and a survivor took it out on Medvechek.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Biden sometimes misspeaks, stumbles on what he is saying, but what he is saying is worth listening to...it is sometimes inspiring, he's a good man doing what he thinks is the right thing to do...all trump ever inspired me to do was wish he had never been elected


He is a life long stutterer, who over came his disability for the most part, his stumbles in speech are related to that, he has helped many people with the same issue. His mind is working just fine and he's sharp as a tack, he has more experience with the cold war and it's rules than anybody else. He is wise and compassionate, takes his job seriously and is tough enough to deal with Vlad without getting us all killed.

Everybody knows at this point Ukraine can do the job and that high tech can plug any gaps in air defense or tactical air support. He knows what is being done and what preparations are being made by the Ukrainians and they would be mad not to be building a big army to do the job of kicking Vlad's ass good this summer. They can and will out number the troops he has available and bleed the fucker white, until he let's go or someone shoots him in the head. It is a once in a lifetime opportunity to get Crimea back and vanquish Vlad. Like the Ukrainian guy said, summer is Guerilla war season and they will have millions of reservist who will be well trained and armed by then, operating in their rear, if they are still in Ukraine. In a month of victories, the Ukrainians will settle for nothing less than total victory in their own land.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it could be a good time to collect some more russian action figure accessories...grab every retreating tank they can, and immediately send them to Crimea to give putin's army as much hell on earth as they can produce


I think they have people who can drive and repair them close by when they can get them, they have got quite a few already.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> I've read a few articles that the commander was run over and got his legs crushed but survived. Belaurus posted video of him being loaded into an ambulance.
> 
> His name was Medvechek. The group had 1/2 its men killed and a survivor took it out on Medvechek.


yeah, i saw that it was a rerun of that story, i thought at first that it was a new general getting fragged by his own men...disappointed....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

Even the Swedes are looking at this as an investment in the future by bleeding Vlad white and breaking him economically. This war will remove the Russian threat from Sweden's borders for a long time. I wouldn't be surprised if Norway was helping out here, they are extremely wealthy these days. Sweden makes awesome weapon systems that many NATO members countries are using and they will expect to sell a lot of quality arms to Ukraine and eastern European NATO members in the future.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Swedish jet flying over on the Russian border!*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

Those big drones that they use to bomb tanks with can also carry food and ammo into besieged cities 70lbs at a time. So if they had a hundred of them making a dozen trips a night, they could move some essential freight into some surrounded cities at night. Ten drones delivering ten 70 pound loads a night equals 7,000 pounds of MRES, medical supplies and bullets a night, a hundred such drones could bring in some serous tonnage every night. Others could clear a path of any AA fire on the ground that interfered with operations by using fear.

However it might make more sense to take those hundred drones and bomb the shit out of the artillery, provided they can reach it. The bomber equipped drones can do both deliver supplies and bomb targets. They shouldn't have too much of an issue to gather the drones from retailers and warehouses in North America and the EU, they are a big farming place so they might have had a few themselves and a local dealer. As I said they can be almost instantly converted to war after the first proto type is made and machine shops all over the EU can make bomb release assemblies and bombs, if required. There is a big volunteer logistic supply train that reaches into Europe and unlike weapons, they are completely unencumbered by red tape. There must be hundreds in the EU alone, so I think they can get a hundred of them or more no problem and conversion would take a couple of experienced guys a couple of hours. Their drone organization is full of engineers and programmers, who can make any modifications required to the firmware or other aspects of the big agri-drones.

So bombers, flying bombs and transports too, they can be useful, especially if the Russians can't deal with them.


----------



## printer (Mar 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this belong in the why republicans are fuckbags thread, too, but since it was directly related to the war in Ukraine, i'll post it here
> https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/599819-rand-paul-standoff-throws-russia-bills-into-limbo?rl=1
> 
> it all comes down to fucking abortions...what a fuckbag cocksucker rand paul is...give him what he wants now, so more Ukrainians don't die, then FUCK HIM UP THE MOTHERFUCKING ASS the next time he wants ANYTHING...FUCKING ANYTHING...that is one fucking optometrist that needs to open his own fucking eyes...


A "Break Glass In Case Of Emergency" box should be in the room with a big roll of duct tape.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2022)

printer said:


> A "Break Glass In Case Of Emergency" box should be in the room with a big roll of duct tape.


and a big rubber mallet...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

*Senior Russian commander kills himself after most of the tanks became unusable*


----------



## printer (Mar 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Even the Swedes are looking at this as an investment in the future by bleeding Vlad white and breaking him economically. This war will remove the Russian threat from Sweden's borders for a long time. I wouldn't be surprised if Norway was helping out here, they are extremely wealthy these days. Sweden makes awesome weapon systems that many NATO members countries are using and they will expect to sell a lot of quality arms to Ukraine and eastern European NATO members in the future.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Swedish jet flying over on the Russian border!*


My Swedish medical penpal has been away and back in the reserve forces since the war started. He just got back after a week gone. Seems they are not taking things lightly as he has an important position where he works.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

*Could be a big problem for you': Security analyst's warning to Putin*





CNN's Peter Bergen reviews the implication of the Soviet Union's invasion of and withdrawal from Afghanistan, and how it could draw parallels to Russia's war in Ukraine today.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

Similar laws will be passed by many countries and America will pay itself back for the aid too. Russia is going to end up footing the entire economic costs of this war and reconstruction of Ukraine, down to the last dime.

*New Bill To Use Seized Assets Of Russian Oligarchs To Help Rebuild Ukraine*


----------



## printer (Mar 27, 2022)

*Scholz told when Germany can become independent from Russian oil *
Germany can become independent from coal and oil imports from Russia as early as this year, German Chancellor Olaf Scholz said .
"We will try this year to get away (from dependence) on Russian imports of coal and oil, and we will prepare technical conditions so that we can become independent of gas imports as quickly as possible," he said in an interview with ARD television.
Earlier, Economics Minister Robert Habek said that the German economy could become independent of Russian gas by the summer of 2024, dependence on coal and oil supplies would be significantly reduced by the summer of this year.

Scholz also acknowledged that EU countries now depend on Russian supplies. "The truth is that we will initiate a significant economic crisis if we do this (the EU countries will refuse energy carriers of the Russian Federation). Therefore, we have done everything to free ourselves from this dependence. I think this is the right way," he added. 

After the start of the Russian military special operation in Ukraine and a new round of Western sanctions in Europe , calls to reduce dependence on Russian energy resources began to sound louder. The market reacted to this with a sharp jump - up to almost four thousand dollars per thousand cubic meters.

As Deputy Prime Minister Alexander Novak noted , even a simple discussion of Europe's refusal of Russian energy carriers is negative for the market. According to him, without Russian gas supplies, the world will collapse, and prices will be unpredictable.

On March 23, President Vladimir Putin announced the transfer of payments for gas from unfriendly countries into rubles and instructed the Central Bank and the government to determine the procedure for such transactions. At the same time, he stressed that Russia will continue to supply gas in accordance with existing contracts, as it values its reputation.








Шольц рассказал, когда Германия может стать независимой от российской нефти


Германия может стать независимой от импорта угля и нефти из России уже в этом году, заявил канцлер ФРГ Олаф Шольц. РИА Новости, 28.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Mar 27, 2022)

*Europe will help Russia build a new gas pipeline to China*
There are already sufficient grounds to assume that Europe will indeed gradually abandon Russian energy carriers. Only the rates and volumes of failure can be discussed, which will depend on the new level of mutual trust that has been formed. In any case, there are no quick solutions here, even in the oil sector - it takes months and somewhere years. And in the gas sector we are talking about years and decades. In turn, our country will reorient its oil and gas supplies to the east.









Европа поможет России построить новый газопровод в Китай


Уже есть достаточные основания предполагать, что Европа действительно будет постепенно отказываться от российских энергоносителей. Обсуждаться могут только... РИА Новости, 27.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Mar 27, 2022)

I was going to leave it at that but this one is too good. That Hunter, The Spy That _________

*The son of the President of the United States oversaw the development of bioweapons in Ukraine*
Lieutenant General Igor Kirillov, head of the Radiation, Chemical and Biological Defense Forces of the Russian Armed Forces , said that the son of the current US president was involved in financing the development of bioweapons in Ukraine. To be honest, the news surprised me.

Hunter Biden ? Really? A heavy drug addict, a drunken alcoholic, a convinced bribe taker, a modern artist, a sick pervert in his head? Yes, he does look half crazy. It is doubtful that he distinguishes the left hand from the right. What serious matters can he be trusted with?









Сын президента США курировал разработки биооружия на Украине


Начальник войск радиационной, химической и биологической защиты ВС России генерал-лейтенант Игорь Кириллов заявил, что к финансированию разработок биооружия на... РИА Новости, 27.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

*Let's talk about a question about the US and NATO's honesty....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

*Battle for the South of Ukraine*





Ukrainian forces have been holding Russia back from taking The Black Sea. We embed in the south of Ukraine, to see what the impact is for those living there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

*Ukrainian forces mount huge counteroffensive against Russia*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

*Velshi: When Biden Said Putin 'Cannot Remain In Power', He Was Right. And He Should Stick To It*






America is backsliding on democracy, largely because of the after effects of Donald Trump’s undermining and denial of the outcome of the 2020 election. But democratic backsliding is the norm all over the world today. According to a report by the International Institute for Democracy and Electoral Assistance, the number of countries moving in an authoritarian direction in 2020 outnumbered those going in a democratic direction. So when President Joe Biden said Vladimir Putin “cannot remain in power” he was right. And he should stick by it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

*Day 31: War in Ukraine*


----------



## ANC (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

I think this might be an attack by those big agri-drones, you can see one of the anti tank bombs falling straight down on a tank. It happened at night and I believe the vehicles were stopped or parked for the night on the road, a moving target would be too hard for a dumb bomb to hit. You can also see a guy launching a small reconnaissance drone in the video too, probably to pick out targets for the big ones. This probably happened awhile back
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukrainian drone brigade claims to have stopped 40-mile column of Russian tanks*






Footage posted on social media by the Ukrainian air reconnaissance unit, Aerorozvidka, purports to show its attacks on a 40-mile long column of Russian armoured vehicles outside Kyiv. 

The unit's commander, Lt Col Yaroslav Honchar, said the small team of 30 drone operators and special forces was able to halt the column's advance in a series of night ambushes. 

Not all the details of these claims could be independently verified, but US defence officials have said that Ukrainian attacks contributed to the halting of the armoured column. The amount of aerial combat footage published by Ukrainian forces underlines the importance of drones to their resistance


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

Something on a smaller scale, but those bombs are shaped charges and can penetrate the top armor of tanks. I don't think this part of the organization is crowd funded any more, they proved their point! It wasn't the sophisticated military drones operated from far away, these guys needed to get much closer than that. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








The drone operators who halted Russian convoy headed for Kyiv


Special IT force of 30 soldiers on quad bikes is vital part of Ukraine’s defence, but forced to crowdfund for supplies




www.theguardian.com





*Special IT force of 30 soldiers on quad bikes is vital part of Ukraine’s defence, but forced to crowdfund for supplies *


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> True, but they didn't have enough infantry for that and tanks attempting a blitzkrieg attack would be slaughtered anyway. The idea here is for the Ukrainians to build a much larger infantry army than the Russians, then they would kill their screening troops. Armor can't make large advances into the enemy rear anymore followed up by troops. Now they must dismount and go at a walking pace, terrain make a big difference, open ground and long distances favor tanks, urban environments favor NLAWs and chew up troops. The point is the tank is no longer the king of the battle field and stingers took out close air support. When they can backpack switchblades, infantry can defeat artillery too, the God of war. They also don't mass troops or tanks anymore (except the Russians) they have tank hunting teams.
> 
> A very important factor is morale and tactical doctrine, the Ukrainians use NATO tactical doctrine that places a lot of emphasis on the individual and everybody understanding the mission. We have a strong NCO core of smart, experienced, career guys who run things on the ground, the Russians have no such thing. We are tactically flexible and go with the flow, they are rigid and objective orientated. NATO tactical doctrine is perfect for the highly motivated Ukrainians, who are encouraged and free to use their initiative and imagination to defeat the enemy.


Agreed, and if Russia takes a honest look in the mirror regarding this conflict,they have to make hard decisions regarding their defense,they have a weak economy and their military spending is way out of wack,they could reduce their costly nuke programs by 2/3 and still be robust enough to frighten me,all these bling programs for prestige are ridiculously expensive and when your conventional forces lack secure communication equipment and night vision equipment it's obscene and another eg. of the cart before the horse,at least 2000 obsolete armored vehicles that they can't maintain anyway should go into the smelter,same for their Soviet era Kirov battlecrisers and Kusnetsov carrier,downsize bloated officer corps.,increase pay for a professional smaller,more motivated and lethal ground force,I could go on and on but to have a efficient national defense is a incredibly daunting task and it's quite obvious that the Russian military has many warts and to enter into a operation it clearly was not built for is the result of poor planning,corruption,and criminal actions, which is now resulting in the indiscriminate war crime of punishing innocent civilian populations to mask military failure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

I would have thought this end of their drone operations would be better funded, the military bigger drones are, but these guys appear to have been forgotten. Since their value has been demonstrated and they have generated lots of publicity, I would expect the funding and international volunteer efforts have improved along with the red tape in western countries. If jamming is an issue for the big agi-copters (they would return to home if jammed), then in the future there is always starlink control. It is unjammable and they can't find the operators by radio location. The Russians do appear to have some equipment capable of stopping commercial drones, but they probably don't have much of it and it's not everywhere and they can run out of fuel like a tank.

This is a small tactical unit using commercial drones that has a lot of potential in this war and in future ones The big ones can be starlink controlled and new battery technology could soon double or even triple their range and be retrofitted to older drones.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Agreed, and if Russia takes a honest look in the mirror regarding this conflict,they have to make hard decisions regarding their defense,they have a weak economy and their military spending is way out of wack,they could reduce their costly nuke programs by 2/3 and still be robust enough to frighten me,all these bling programs for prestige are ridiculously expensive and when your conventional forces lack secure communication equipment and night vision equipment it's obscene and another eg. of the cart before the horse,at least 2000 obsolete armored vehicles that they can't maintain anyway should go into the smelter,same for their Soviet era Kirov battlecrisers and Kusnetsov carrier,downsize bloated officer corps.,increase pay for a professional smaller,more motivated and lethal ground force,I could go on and on but to have a efficient national defense is a incredibly daunting task and it's quite obvious that the Russian military has many warts and to enter into a operation it clearly was not built for is the result of poor planning,corruption,and criminal actions, which is now resulting in the indiscriminate war crime of punishing innocent civilian populations to mask military failure.


The Ukrainians are just getting started and are still organizing, finding out what works and getting resources to it. The story on drones illustrates the point, in a couple of months, how much bigger, organized and well equipped will this unit that uses commercial drones to drop dumb bombs be?

I am certain the Ukrainians are training an infantry force several times the available Russian forces and besides they probably have a few million reservist trained and armed by now. The have 5 million fit men to draw upon, all volunteers, even though there is a draft, so they can raise several hundred thousand new regular troops if required and NATO or the EU can arm them, with soviet era small arms, RPGs and mortars from storage. All the modern anti tank weapons and stingers pouring in make them effective against tanks and helicopters too. The Ukrainians are using 500 Javelins a day and more NLAWs and they ain't wasting them shooting at trees!

The fighting is ferocious whether the Russians want to take new ground or try to keep it, the Ukrainians won't let up. The Russian army could end up collapsing completely in Ukraine, if they don't pull back (if they can) and consolidate their lines near their logistics in Russia. Every week the Ukrainian army gets bigger and the new offensive operations are part of that I think. The Russian army has been ground down enough for offensive operations and as the Ukrainian guy said, summer is gruella war season and they will have millions of those by then, organized, equipped, experienced and well trained.

This movie clip best illustrates the Russian's situation in Ukraine.


----------



## injinji (Mar 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think he said exactly what he meant to say, and it's high motherfucking time someone started saying it...i say even after Ukraine kicks them the fuck out of their country and entirely humiliates putin, we refuse to drop ANY sanctions till putin is ousted...fuck putin, and fuck placating him any more


It's called diplomacy for a reason. Compared to the last guy, Joe Rob is on message about 99.9% of the time. It's just that this one time was a big deal.


----------



## ANC (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 28, 2022)

I don't know if it was necessarily a mistake. Biden didn't say we will be removing Putin. 

And to pretend like somehow it is because Biden said 'For god sakes, he can't stay in power' that Putin is going to keep killing people is not really being honest either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

*PUTIN brain bleeding! 200000 Russian experts fled during the war in chaos between Russia and Ukraine*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 28, 2022)

injinji said:


> It's called diplomacy for a reason. Compared to the last guy, Joe Rob is on message about 99.9% of the time. It's just that this one time was a big deal.


it was a big deal, but it's still the truth


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I don't know if it was necessarily a mistake. Biden didn't say we will be removing Putin.
> 
> And to pretend like somehow it is because Biden said 'For god sakes, he can't stay in power' that Putin is going to keep killing people is not really being honest either.


Part of what we are fighting for is freedom of speech and Joe is entitled to his too, personal opinions are one thing, official policy another. He did not abuse this right, but spoke plainly from the heart about an obvious fact, nobody in the crowd booed! Just some weak knees on the left and right filling airtime, a non controversy turned into one for something to do for those too afraid to go to Ukraine and cover the war. However, timid voices are not the only voices and even though the WH staff made sure it wasn't "official" policy, he didn't apologize and should not! I'd like Trudeau to get up in Parliament and say Putin has got to go, so should other NATO leaders, they should make it clear that even if the war ends, the sanctions will not, until democracy is restored in Russia. Make it clear that it is up to the Russians to do this and that this is the only way forward and out of the hole, Vlad and his cronies have to go.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it was a big deal, but it's still the truth


Strictly, to be true it would need to be fact, not sentiment. Biden expressed a sentiment most of us hold, that Putin and his government have lost legitimacy. If it contained fact, it would be useful in formulating a prognosis for the leaders in Moscow.

The one fact here is that Biden said it on the air. That cat is out of the bag, and it becomes a front and center item in the national and international conversation. The fact is almost surely having real repercussions in and around Russia. It’ll be interesting to see some post-game analysis over the next years regarding what changes, if any, this event brought to the evolving timeline of the war and Vladolf’s autocracy.


----------



## printer (Mar 28, 2022)

*Kremlin TV Hopes Russia’s Unhinged Ukraine War Claim Will Help Re-Elect Trump*
Putin’s invasion of Ukraine pitted Russia against most of the world, leaving Kremlin propagandists yearning for any tidbits of pro-Russian sentiment in the United States. These days, state television draws on a bounty of translated quotes almost exclusively from two Western voices: Tucker Carlson of _Fox News_ and former U.S. President Donald J. Trump. They have a plan to reward them both: Carlson with a highly coveted interview with Russian President Vladimir Putin, and Trump with a freebie PR campaign designed to light his path back to the White House.









Kremlin TV Hopes Russia’s Unhinged Ukraine War Claim Will Help Re-Elect Trump


JIM WATSONPutin’s invasion of Ukraine pitted Russia against most of the world, leaving Kremlin propagandists yearning for any tidbits of pro-Russian sentiment in the United States. These days, state television draws on a bounty of translated quotes almost exclusively from two Western voices...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Part of what we are fighting for is freedom of speech and Joe is entitled to his too, personal opinions are one thing, official policy another. He did not abuse this right, but spoke plainly from the heart about an obvious fact, nobody in the crowd booed! Just some weak knees on the left and right filling airtime, a non controversy turned into one for something to do for those too afraid to go to Ukraine and cover the war. However, timid voices are not the only voices and even though the WH staff made sure it wasn't "official" policy, he didn't apologize and should not! I'd like Trudeau to get up in Parliament and say Putin has got to go, so should other NATO leaders, they should make it clear that even if the war ends, the sanctions will not, until democracy is restored in Russia. Make it clear that it is up to the Russians to do this and that this is the only way forward and out of the hole, Vlad and his cronies have to go.


We are not fighting. Ukraine is fighting for it's survival. Our job is to make that fight possible. NATO leaders calling for regime change will make that harder.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 28, 2022)

Biden seems to have had a pretty good handle on diplomacy to me. His diplomatic efforts have kept the NATO alliance on the same page throughout the crisis.

I’m happy he spoke the truth and Macron’s comments about it after were more dangerous, imo. He may see himself a great diplomat but he is a fool if he thinks Putin is going to negotiate in good faith.

So, Russia, if you’re listening…


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Strictly, to be true it would need to be fact, not sentiment. Biden expressed a sentiment most of us hold, that Putin and his government have lost legitimacy. If it contained fact, it would be useful in formulating a prognosis for the leaders in Moscow.
> 
> The one fact here is that Biden said it on the air. That cat is out of the bag, and it becomes a front and center item in the national and international conversation. The fact is almost surely having real repercussions in and around Russia. It’ll be interesting to see some post-game analysis over the next years regarding what changes, if any, this event brought to the evolving timeline of the war and Vladolf’s autocracy.


I would say it’s a fact that Putin is the one man causing all of this suffering. I’m also sure Biden has intelligence information about possibilities and scenarios that we know nothing about.

I’m with Joe, Putin must go.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

injinji said:


> We are not fighting. Ukraine is fighting for it's survival. Our job is to make that fight possible. NATO leaders calling for regime change will make that harder.


It is our fight too, they are doing the bleeding, this time. Technology is becoming too powerful to allow a world full of Mafia Dons and psychos running nations. Liberal democracies need to support and encourage other liberal democracies, there is no war of economic ideology, this moving forward will be a fight between liberal democracy and autocracy. We will use whatever practical means are available to undermine and overthrow autocracies and they will try to sow social division to do the same to us.

I'm surprised along with the experts, that we or the Ukrainians haven't experienced cyber attacks and then there is the possibility of us getting nuked over this war, so I'd say we are in it, just playing by traditional cold war rules. Many thousands of young fit westerners with military experience are fighting there and more are arriving. They had over 300K mostly men working in the EU returned home weeks ago to fight and that number is probably higher now. Drone and RC hobbyists are donating equipment and time, more so in the EU, but this is just getting rolling and people are still organizing and arranging funding, So there is outside help, other than the weapons we are pouring into the place. They are right though, they are on the front line of liberal democracy and you are seeing regular citizens fight for their freedom and win, with our help and support.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I would say it’s a fact that Putin is the one man causing all of this suffering. I’m also sure Biden has intelligence information about possibilities and scenarios that we know nothing about.
> 
> I’m with Joe, Putin must go.


So long as, to all appearances, the matter is handled internally.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Biden seems to have had a pretty good handle on diplomacy to me. His diplomatic efforts have kept the NATO alliance on the same page throughout the crisis.
> 
> I’m happy he spoke the truth and Macron’s comments about it after were more dangerous, imo. He may see himself a great diplomat but he is a fool if he thinks Putin is going to negotiate in good faith.
> 
> So, Russia, if you’re listening…


Once Vlad has had his nuts kicked up to his throat, his teeth kicked in and is bleeding on the ground, then he will run sniveling to Macron for peace. It will no longer be up to him though, not if the Ukrainians rack up victories and the Russian army in Ukraine collapses or is simply destroyed or captured. In a month the attitude of the Ukrainians will be no peace while Russians are on Ukrainian territory, including Crimea and the eastern provinces, that will be the price of peace and the end of torment for Vlad. He will swallow the turd and have to smile while doing it. If there is revolution in Belarus, so much the better, in a month or two Vlad won't be able to do too much about that either. Vlad is throwing in the kitchen sink on this one and when he loses, he won't have much left in a couple of months and should be flat broke.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> So long as, to all appearances, the matter is handled internally.


It most likely will be taken care of internally by a military coup and those people would like some assurances from Uncle Sam, at least. So even if we aren't directly involved, we could be none the less. We didn't blow them up before when the Soviet Union collapsed, so I imagine many think we won't blow them up again while they get rid of Vlad.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Strictly, to be true it would need to be fact, not sentiment. Biden expressed a sentiment most of us hold, that Putin and his government have lost legitimacy. If it contained fact, it would be useful in formulating a prognosis for the leaders in Moscow.
> 
> The one fact here is that Biden said it on the air. That cat is out of the bag, and it becomes a front and center item in the national and international conversation. The fact is almost surely having real repercussions in and around Russia. It’ll be interesting to see some post-game analysis over the next years regarding what changes, if any, this event brought to the evolving timeline of the war and Vladolf’s autocracy.


there are plenty of facts that show putin is the leader of a government made up of criminals and ethically questionable business people, army officers who have no problem targeting areas they know are civilian population centers, which contain schools, hospitals, and churches. there are a lot of Ukrainian corpses, as well as russian corpses, that prove putin not only is willing to wage war on immoral, illegal pretexts, but to indiscriminately murder civilians in the pursuit of that war. How can the world pursue peace and prosperity with someone like that trying to sit at the council table as an equal? someone who tells blatant lies and dares you to contradict him, because he inherited a nuclear arsenal, and claims to not be afraid to use it.
what Biden said was true...if it doesn't pass a test for truth, then the test is in error


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

IMHO, in a couple of months Ukraine will rack up victories and be much stronger militarily and better organized than it is now. The peace will end up being the Russians leave all of Ukraine, the Ukrainians will promise not to join NATO and the EU will give a bullshit guarantee of the rights of Russians in Ukraine, free navigation of the black sea, etc. They won't like it, but will have little choice by summer. Nobody will speak of the seized money in Russia and outside they will have to deal with reparations and compensation before any money is returned.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there are plenty of facts that show putin is the leader of a government made up of criminals and ethically questionable business people, army officers who have no problem targeting areas they know are civilian population centers, which contain schools, hospitals, and churches. there are a lot of Ukrainian corpses, as well as russian corpses, that prove putin not only is willing to wage war on immoral, illegal pretexts, but to indiscriminately murder civilians in the pursuit of that war. How can the world pursue peace and prosperity with someone like that trying to sit at the council table as an equal? someone who tells blatant lies and dares you to contradict him, because he inherited a nuclear arsenal, and claims to not be afraid to use it.
> what Biden said was true...if it doesn't pass a test for truth, then the test is in error


What Biden said was sentiment. Sincere applies; true does not.

The rest of what you say does not bear on the accuracy of what I’m saying.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

I heard that a lot of Soviet tanks and equipment went into storage in the 90's and was never maintained, not only that, they were often pilfered by soldiers, more so back when the economy collapsed. They were robbed of vital equipment and even metals like copper and brass while in storage. One Russian commander is reported to have shot himself when he found out only 10% of the tanks in the warehouse were operational. Besides that, the army was the biggest black market gas station in Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What Biden said was sentiment. Sincere applies; true does not.
> 
> The rest of what you say does not bear on the accuracy of what I’m saying.


Biden was right to call an asshole, an asshole to his face, it was not a statement of official policy, those are on paper with this administration. Sentiments are allowed and this is a molehill made into a mountain by the weak kneed, Vlad knows the score and ain't shocked, he's not clutching his pearls, but maybe his nuts.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Biden was right to call an asshole, an asshole to his face, it was not a statement of official policy, those are on paper with this administration. Sentiments are allowed and this is a molehill made into a mountain by the weak kneed, Vlad knows the score and ain't shocked, he's not clutching his pearls, but maybe his nuts.


Allowed yes, sincere yes, to be treated as fact, no.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Allowed yes, sincere yes, to be treated as fact, no.


It is not explicit policy and was not stated as such, actual régime change as policy is something a lot different. The plain fact is, this is Putin's war almost exclusively and he's a lying sonofabitch who can no more be trusted to keep his agreements than Hitler. Even if the war ends, most of the sanctions will remain until Vlad is gone, they might lighten up and could even involve direct food aid by summer if people are starving and I expect they will be. If the farmers in Russia can't get financing to plant this spring, it will get a lot worse in Russia than globally, they will be too poor to buy much food.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Allowed yes, sincere yes, to be treated as fact, no.


Winston Churchill never said, we will greet them on the beaches and politely tell them to go home, he gave'm shit!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Winston Churchill never said, we will greet them on the beaches and politely tell them to go home, he gave'm shit!


I don’t know how that applies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t know how that applies.


Sometimes rhetoric should reflect reality, if only informally, bullshit makes people cynical and there is far too much of that. Speak plainly to tyrants, show no fear and make yourself clear. If you don't, they will get the wrong idea, like Saddam did the first time around in the Gulf.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sometimes rhetoric should reflect reality, if only informally, bullshit makes people cynical and there is far too much of that. Speak plainly to tyrants, show no fear and make yourself clear. If you don't, they will get the wrong idea, like Saddam did the first time around in the Gulf.


Those are pretty good instructions for suicide by autocrat.

And it continues to miss the point neither of you seem to grasp. Perhaps I stated it poorly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Those are pretty good instructions for suicide by autocrat.
> 
> And it continues to miss the point neither of you seem to grasp. Perhaps I stated it poorly.


Here is an answer, Putin treats it as an explicit fact, whether Joe stated it or not and whether it is publicly announced policy or not, it makes no difference to Vlad, who will always assume it is clandestine policy anyway.

They've got Vlad by the balls and in a corner, a dangerous situation and the Ukrainians won't let him out of the vice until he leaves or they kick him out. Using nukes might not be as easy or risk free for him as people think, everybody in the army knows what that could mean, so do others with brains and families. Vlad probably knows if he crosses the red line there will be no way for him to survive and it could trigger civil war inside the army or a coup against him. When this war began I spoke of unintended consequences for Vlad, well he got them, if he crosses this red line the probabilities of unintended consequences go way up and Vlad's chances of personal survival go way down. Once thing we have going for us is Vlad wants to live and is showing all the signs of someone who personally wants to survive, even if millions of others die, just not him.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Moring Joe provides the popular public sentiment, I think Joe voices it quite well, as do others.
*Joe: Putin Has Used Nuclear Blackmail Against Us, And It's Time We Start Pushing Back*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What Biden said was sentiment. Sincere applies; true does not.
> 
> The rest of what you say does not bear on the accuracy of what I’m saying.


no, but is sure as fuck ought to


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

*Joe: Biden Letting Putin Know U.S. Not Playing In Between The Lines*


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, but is sure as fuck ought to


How? It does not change the argument. I do not always succeed in separating fact from sentiment, but I’m gonna keep trying.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> it continues to miss the point neither of you seem to grasp. Perhaps I stated it poorly.


Biden spoke from an emotional level, and made a statement he can't back up on his own...so you can't call it a fact.
sentiment is a powerful weapon, many times, it has a larger effect than the truth does. sometimes, it is the truth.
was Biden playing to the crowd? or was he sending a message to putin? does it matter? both the crowd, and putin, received a pretty direct message from that statement.
will it effect how putin prosecutes his illegal invasion? maybe, but i doubt it, putin had to be pretty aware of how Biden views him, and his war. He'll probably use it for his propaganda mill, but i doubt he'll lose any sleep over Biden's statement, or materially change his campaign in Ukraine because of it


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Biden spoke from an emotional level, and made a statement he can't back up on his own...so you can't call it a fact.
> sentiment is a powerful weapon, many times, it has a larger effect than the truth does. sometimes, it is the truth.
> was Biden playing to the crowd? or was he sending a message to putin? does it matter? both the crowd, and putin, received a pretty direct message from that statement.
> will it effect how putin prosecutes his illegal invasion? maybe, but i doubt it, putin had to be pretty aware of how Biden views him, and his war. He'll probably use it for his propaganda mill, but i doubt he'll lose any sleep over Biden's statement, or materially change his campaign in Ukraine because of it


No. Sentiment is not fact. It can be honest, heartfelt, sincere and based in fact. But it cannot be true, correct or right.
Facts are right so long as they are fact. Sentiments are better served by the word righteous. That marks the hard boundary I’m persistently describing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No. Sentiment is not fact. It can be honest, heartfelt, sincere and based in fact. But it cannot be true, correct or right.
> Facts are right so long as they are fact. Sentiments are better served by the word righteous. That marks the hard boundary I’m persistently describing.


it CAN be true, correct, and right...it may be totally coincidental, but sometimes the two do coincide....you say that coincidence is impossible, and i say it cannot be impossible...sometimes the right thing, perhaps coincidentally, can be the true, correct thing...
i'm maintaining that that is the case in this incident, but you maintain that it has NEVER occurred in the history of humanity?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it CAN be true, correct, and right...it may be totally coincidental, but sometimes the two do coincide....you say that coincidence is impossible, and i say it cannot be impossible...sometimes the right thing, perhaps coincidentally, can be the true, correct thing...
> i'm maintaining that that is the case in this incident, but you maintain that it has NEVER occurred in the history of humanity?


Sentiment is a wholly contained subset within the set labeled opinion. Fact and opinion do not overlap. A is opinion and B is sentiment in the following.



While Biden’s opinion is based in fact, the opinion is not a fact. What is fact is that he aired the opinion while everyone was listening.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 28, 2022)

you're quibblingly correct, Sheldon...i admit it.
goodbye for a while


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

60 km is out of Russian artillery range, but not rockets, though they must be running low by now.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukrainians Seize Russian Tanks After Retaking Village*





Ukrainian forces showed off three tanks they captured after retaking control of Lukyanivka, a village 60 kilometers east of Kyiv, from the Russian Army. RFE/RL journalists visited the village on March 27, three days after what a resident said was fierce fighting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Sentiment is a wholly contained subset within the set labeled opinion. Fact and opinion do not overlap. A is opinion and B is sentiment in the following.
> 
> View attachment 5109436
> 
> While Biden’s opinion is based in fact, the opinion is not a fact. What is fact is that he aired the opinion while everyone was listening.


Without getting too philosophical, the theory of natural selection is basically an opinion too, one based on evidence though. All hypotheses and theories are opinions, experiment falsifies them, or not. However we are not applying scientific standards to this particular situation, this one deals more in the art of dealing with bullies and not too much philosophy, though a little science wouldn't hurt along with expert opinion.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Without getting too philosophical, the theory of natural selection is basically an opinion too, one based on evidence though. All hypotheses and theories are opinions, experiment falsifies them, or not. However we are not applying scientific standards to this particular situation, this one deals more in the art of dealing with bullies and not too much philosophy, though a little science wouldn't hurt along with expert opinion.


That is where we diverged. I largely agree with the first half of this post. I focused on the distinction between sentiment and fact, full stop. The other things you and Roger brought up I consider to be incidental to my argument but not to my point. I’m not arguing for or against the offered incidentals.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That is where we diverged. I largely agree with the first half of this post. I focused on the distinction between sentiment and fact, full stop. The other things you and Roger brought up I consider to be incidental to my argument but not to my point. I’m not arguing for or against the offered incidentals.


This is not quite correct. I stated support for the sentiment. I share it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

If ya look at Vlad's biography and what drives and drove him, he's not that hard to read, in fact he's actually a simple minded sonofabitch. His mind is not that hard to read, if you can put yourself in his place and understand him a bit. We are products of our past and our reactions to that past, the best predictor of future behavior is past performance. Predicting Vlad has become more easy, the more he exposes himself, by the way he is dealing with his many problems that are multiplying daily. Vlad was good at gaining and holding power and not much else, he's conflated his identity with that of the nation, he believes his own PR to an extent and it inflated his ego accordingly. How Vlad is dealing with his many problems is of keen interest to the group of shrinks they have crunching Vlad and their opinion is noted in the daily PDB that Joe reads. They will suggest new problems and statements to see how he reacts while they study him like a cockroach under a microscope. They will be looking as closely as they can at his inner circle too and have access to classified information from spies and electronic surveillance that we don't see.

I don't think his statement in Poland was a gaffe, it was a poke.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If ya look at Vlad's biography and what drives and drove him, he's no that hard to read, in fact he's actually a simple minded sonofabitch. His mind is not that hard to read, if you can put yourself in his place and understand him a bit. We are products of our past and our reactions to that past, the best predictor of future behavior is past performance. Predicting Vlad has become more easy, the more he exposes himself, by the way he is dealing with his many problems that are multiplying daily. Vlad was good at gaining and holding power and not much else, he's conflated his identity with that of the nation, he believes his own PR to an extent and it inflated his ego accordingly. How Vlad is dealing with his many problems is of keen interest to the group of shrinks they have crunching Vlad and their opinion is noted in the daily PDB that Joe reads. They will suggest new problems and statements to see how he reacts while they study him like a cockroach under a microscope. They will be looking as closely as the can at his inner circle too and have access to classified information from spies and electronic surveillance that we don't see.
> 
> I don't think his statement in Poland was a gaffe, it was a poke.


I agree with poke vs gaffe. Biden is an aware and thoughtful player, unlike the ambulatory disaster who preceded him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That is where we diverged. I largely agree with the first half of this post. I focused on the distinction between sentiment and fact, full stop. The other things you and Roger brought up I consider to be incidental to my argument but not to my point. I’m not arguing for or against the offered incidentals.


I consider morality to be a product of human social evolution for the most part and some sentiments have more validity than others, those based on facts. Murder is wrong everywhere all the time and against the law everywhere, so is stealing and so was adultery in earlier days, for pragmatic reasons too, Even 100,000 years ago anti social behavior got ya ostracized by the chief, a death sentence back then, he had to do it because everybody in the clan thought or the majority agreed with the sentence. Other things are built into our nature that can over ride our naturally social nature, things like tribalism, which causes a casscade of emotional reactions and a lowering of empathy for the "other". Recently the "other" for us has been the Russians and in particular their war chief, mad Vlad. Some people have completely lost empathy for the Russian people or soldiers, who are victims too for the most part, others have not lost their humanity, or modulate it appropriately.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I consider morality to be a product of human social evolution for the most part and some sentiments have more validity than others, those based on facts. Murder is wrong everywhere all the time and against the law everywhere, so is stealing and so was adultery in earlier days, for pragmatic reasons too, Even 100,000 years ago anti social behavior got ya ostracized by the chief, a death sentence back then, he had to do it because everybody in the clan thought or the majority agreed with the sentence. Other things are built into our nature that can over ride our naturally social nature, things like tribalism, which causes a casscade of emotional reactions and a lowering of empathy for the "other". Recently the "other" for us has been the Russians and in particular their war chief, mad Vlad. Some people have completely lost empathy for the Russian people or soldiers, who are victims to for the most part, others have not lost their humanity, or modulate it appropriately.


I’ll add my opinion that ostracism did not necessarily kill. The implied contract was “find another tribe because we are done with you.” Some solitaries surely survived, and others did find a new tribe. Bet if new tribe warred with old tribe, the exile was in there with a literal vengeance.


----------



## ANC (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’ll add my opinion that ostracism did not necessarily kill. The implied contract was “find another tribe because we are done with you.” Some solitaries surely survived, and others did find a new tribe. Bet if new tribe warred with old tribe, the exile was in there with a literal vengeance.


We spent most of our evolution as tribes and clans, agrarian civilization is a recent thing and has not had nearly as much of an impact on our social behavior than the 200,000 years we spent surviving before that. Humans are deeply social beings and it is difficult to survive outside of a social context, we naturally organize ourselves into hieratical groups based on dominance. When humans face a problem we come together organize, employ experience and imagination to over come it. If a tiger was taking the children of a village, the men would come up with a plan to get the fucker under the leadership of the chief. For much of our evolution other humans or proto humans were our foes and we adapted evolutionarily to kill our enemies, so our group could survive.

Many of the personal problems people face are social/emotional in nature and the two are intertwined like the strands of a rope. So is emotion and reason, which is most often used to rationalize emotion brought on by conditioned feelings of approach and avoidance that we share with all conscious creatures. Every thing is built up from basic feelings to complex emotions that only socialized creatures can feel based on attachment and empathy. Thinking comes last in humans and evolution.


----------



## printer (Mar 28, 2022)

*Russian oligarch, Ukrainian negotiators had symptoms of suspected poisoning: report*
Russian oligarch Roman Abramovich and Ukrainian peace negotiators reportedly had symptoms indicating a possible poisoning after a meeting in Kyiv earlier this month.









Russian oligarch, Ukrainian negotiators had symptoms of suspected poisoning: report


Russian oligarch Roman Abramovich and Ukrainian peace negotiators reportedly had symptoms indicating a possible poisoning after a meeting in Kyiv earlier this month. After their meeting, Abram…




thehill.com





Whatever it was from, it shows it was due to the local and not two different people coming down with the same thing by chance. Wonder if they had some UV emiter aimed at them?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We spent most of our evolution as tribes and clans, agrarian civilization is a recent thing and has not had nearly as much of an impact on our social behavior than the 200,000 years we spent surviving before that. Humans are deeply social beings and it is difficult to survive outside of a social context, we naturally organize ourselves into hieratical groups based on dominance. When humans face a problem we come together organize, employ experience and imagination to over come it. If a tiger was taking the children of a village, the men would come up with a plan to get the fucker under the leadership of the chief. For much of our evolution other humans or proto humans were our foes and we adapted evolutionarily to kill our enemies, so our group could survive.
> 
> Many of the personal problems people face are social/emotional in nature and the two are intertwined like the strands of a rope. So is emotion and reason, which is most often used to rationalize emotion brought on by conditioned feelings of approach and avoidance that we share with all conscious creatures. Every thing is built up from basic feelings to complex emotions that only socialized creatures can feel based on attachment and empathy. Thinking comes last in humans and evolution.


I provisionally place the appearance of the current winner species at a hundred thousand years ago.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russian oligarch, Ukrainian negotiators had symptoms of suspected poisoning: report*
> Russian oligarch Roman Abramovich and Ukrainian peace negotiators reportedly had symptoms indicating a possible poisoning after a meeting in Kyiv earlier this month.
> 
> After their meeting, Abramovich and two senior Ukrainian negotiators, including Crimean Tatar lawmaker Rustem Umerov, had symptoms including red eyes, constant and painful tearing and peeling skin on their faces and hands, The Wall Street Journal reported.
> ...


I would like to know what poison. Technically, a poison is a substance. Radiation is other.


----------



## printer (Mar 28, 2022)

*Zelenskyy: Neutrality Requires Parliament; Donbas Means WWIII*
Ukraine President Volodymyr Zelenskyy told Russian journalists that his country adopting a neutral status would "take years" because it must be ratified by parliament.









Zelenskyy: Neutrality Requires Parliament; Donbas Means WWIII


Ukraine President Volodymyr Zelenskyy told Russian journalists that his country adopting a neutral status would "take years" because it must be ratified by parliament.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## printer (Mar 28, 2022)

*Russia Spent Half Billion in Missile Attacks Day Biden Spoke*
Russia fired at least 70 missiles on targets across Ukraine on Saturday, the most since invading the country last month, The Insider has reported.









Russia Spent Half Billion in Missile Attacks Day Biden Spoke


Russia fired at least 70 missiles on targets across Ukraine on Saturday, the most it has shot since invading the country last month, The Insider has reported.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I provisionally place the appearance of the current winner species at a hundred thousand years ago.


We weren't too different than the ones we killed off, all wolves look alike for a reason, same one applied to humans too.


----------



## injinji (Mar 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I provisionally place the appearance of the current winner species at a hundred thousand years ago.


That's pretty close. The first generically successful modern humans to leave Africa was about 70K odd years ago. I'm sure they chilled for a while before road tripping.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We weren't too different than the ones we killed off, all wolves look alike for a reason, same one applied to humans too.


Cheetahs apparently went through the single-ancestor strait some fifteen thousand years ago.

“Mitochondrial Eve” (mitochondrial dna propagates via ovum) is believed to have been a survivor of Toba, a supereruption some 74 thousand years ago.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia Spent Half Billion in Missile Attacks Day Biden Spoke*
> Russia fired at least 70 missiles on targets across Ukraine on Saturday, the most since invading the country last month, The Insider has reported.
> 
> The massive attack came on the same day that President Joe Biden gave a speech in Warsaw in which he slammed Russian President Vladimir Putin for launching the invasion and for the viciousness of the war.
> ...


Spending billions to bounce the rubble of Mariupol, they might regret wasting all the ammo in the near future and might wish they had it to stop the Ukrainians who will soon be trying to kill them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

injinji said:


> That's pretty close. The first genetical successful modern humans to leave Africa was about 70K odd years ago. I'm sure they chilled for a while before road tripping.


They were built on an existing foundation of human history that goes back further.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Spending billions to bounce the rubble of Mariupol, they might regret wasting all the ammo in the near future and might wish they had it to stop the Ukrainians who will soon be trying to kill them.


Considering their monetary unit is now the rubble …


----------



## printer (Mar 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Spending billions to bounce the rubble of Mariupol, they might regret wasting all the ammo in the near future and might wish they had it to stop the Ukrainians who will soon be trying to kill them.


The important bit.

"Despite the massive Russian attack, Ukraine's air defense also set a record for this war in the number of missiles it shot down in one day, as only eight of the 70 missiles fired by Russia engaged their targets, according to The Insider.

Among those shot down were several cruise missiles, suggesting that Ukraine has recently gained the ability to bring down such missiles, Defense World reported.

In addition, Russian missiles are failing to explode at a significant rate, which experts speculate could be due to lax quality control as the Russian army hastens to get them to the war front."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They were built on an existing foundation of human history that goes back further.


We weren't the first to get out of Africa, we were preceded by many others and later might have shared genes with some as is evidenced with Neanderthals. Humans had fire for instance for a very long time and cultures, so did those survivors of a few African mothers that we are all descended from after the disaster that befell our species all those eons ago.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Considering their monetary unit is now the rubble …


Rubles to rubble


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Rubles to rubble


A rock-solid currency 
(edit) concrete value


----------



## injinji (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

injinji said:


>


He is an example of the kind of NCO's in western armies, guys without college degrees who are as smart, or smarter than their officers. They lead on the ground, get the maintenance done and keep the guys working and training. They are usually older and career orientated professionals who take their jobs seriously. The Russians have no NCO corps of such career professional tradesmen and it shows, officers do all the leading in the Russian army and they follow orders from above. There are many skills and a lot of technology that modern well trained troops have to learn, it ranges from using mortars and reading maps to communications to chemical and nuclear attacks. If they have the time, they train on as much stuff as possible for as long as possible, when they don't fight, they learn and train for the real thing.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Senior Russian commander kills himself after most of the tanks became unusable*


*Now THAT'S the Spirit!*


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Biden seems to have had a pretty good handle on diplomacy to me. His diplomatic efforts have kept the NATO alliance on the same page throughout the crisis.
> 
> I’m happy he spoke the truth and Macron’s comments about it after were more dangerous, imo. He may see himself a great diplomat but he is a fool if he thinks Putin is going to negotiate in good faith.
> 
> So, Russia, if you’re listening…


@CunningCanuk 

The majority of the American People support what Biden is doing while at the same time do not support that Biden is the one doing it.
That's my take of the statistics that is.

The "Putin must not stay in power" plays politically better in the USA than elsewhere I believe.
I wonder just how many Russians will even see that since there isn't much of an independent media left in Russia.

I do agree with you there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

If Russian farmers can't get financing to plant this spring in Russia, more than Ukrainian agriculture will be affected, both countries export grain and other commodities. Most of west Ukraine should be able to plant, the Russians are probably occupying around 10 or 20% of the land. Would they waste scarce soldiers to go around and systematically destroy farms? Especially when the farmers are bound to kill a few, more if they have been armed, even secretly. Some people hid their cellphones away and contacted the government and there was contact with the local partisan commander.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Putin's New Brutal Plan - The world is in DANGER !*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

If the Russians are mining the fields, then when the farmers plow them, they can make and fit V shaped plows to the front of their tractors. This is a common solution for mine clearance, the V shaped plow scoops up the top six inches of soil and lifts the mine to the surface and to one side without exploding it. They used them in Iraq, a neat idea and a simple solution. I don't think too many fields were mined, except for defensive positions in some places where the Russians might have been. They planned for a quick take over, not the kind of war you use mines in, so they might not have brought any or many with them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

Go ahead Joe call a spade a spade and an asshole what he is. Walk it back my ass, Putin threatened nuclear blackmail on several occasions already FFS, walk back from what? You step over or around dogshit, not in it, you don't walk backwards from it either.









Biden says he was 'expressing my outrage' but not making a policy change when he said Putin 'cannot remain in power' | CNN Politics


President Joe Biden reiterated on Monday that he was not announcing a change in US policy when he had said that Russian President Vladimir Putin "cannot remain in power" -- a remark that caught American and international officials off-guard, sending the White House into clean-up mode over the...




www.cnn.com






Biden said Monday that he doesn't care what Putin thinks about the comment, saying, "He's going to do what he's going to do."

"Given his recent behavior, people should understand he is going to do what he thinks he should do, period," Biden said. "He's not effected by anyone else, including, unfortunately, his own advisers. This is a guy who goes to the beat of his own drummer. And the idea he is going to do something outrageous because I called him for what he was and what he's doing, I think, is just not rational."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

Close, but not close enough for a kill, might make the crew bail down the road, it must have shook them up and maybe killed some of the crew. This video illustrates the difficulty the Russians are facing in Urban environments, even when they shell and burn the buildings, they can't burn twice.

If they are getting fresh supplies of NLAWs into Mariupol, they are getting other things in too and that means the Russians are in deep trouble, they obviously can't secure the perimeter of the city at night from infiltration and covert resupply. If the Ukrainians have a big drive in the south, they will attack at Mariupol and at Kherson driving south to the two roads connecting Crimea to Ukraine. If they can do this they can trap large Russian forces and cut them off in the 300km between Mariupol and the first road entrance to Crimea. I think Vlad has very little left in Crimea to defend it, I figure he stripped it bare and took replacements from there too. Cut the Russians off from from getting back in and a small force could go to the bridge in the east and blow or mine the span connecting Crimea to Russia. Then the whole force heads for the stolen provinces in the east where the fighting has been constant and kicks ass there.

It looks like the north and north east will be clear enough for reservists to hold it, many are as good as regular troops these days. That means the regular army can move on to another front quicker, while the reservists hold the ground and mop up pockets of enemy. The Ukrainians have only lost a fraction of the casualties that the Russians have been suffering from all causes, they don't surrender unless they absolutely have to and they don't desert or shoot themselves in the leg. Because the Ukrainians have been conducting a series of ambushes on the Russian line of advance. They haven't lost too many experienced people yet, while inflicting heavy casualties from modern weapons. People are also rotated out for R&R and to spread a core of experienced troops to newly formed units, some training can also be given in the field to supplement that which they got and these guys show the noobs the ropes.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukrainian troops firing an NLAW AT VERY CLOSE RANGE at a Russian T-72B obr 1989 tank in Mariupol*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

*Day 33: updates, positive moments, achievements*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

*Russian elite battalion defeated by Ukrainian armed forces in Trostianets!*


----------



## printer (Mar 28, 2022)

*House Oversight launches probe into Credit Suisse ties to Russian oligarchs*
The House Committee on Oversight and Reform announced Monday it has launched a probe into Credit Suisse's ties with Russian oligarchs amid the ongoing conflict between Russia and Ukraine. 

“We are writing to seek information about a recent report that Credit Suisse asked hedge funds and other investors to destroy documents regarding yachts and private jets owned by Credit Suisse’s clients,” Chair Carolyn Maloney (D-N.Y.) and National Security subcommittee Chair Stephen Lynch (D-Mass.) said in a statement. 

In their letter to Credit Suisse CEO Thomas Gottstein, the lawmakers noted a recent report saying that the company ordered its employees to “destroy and permanently erase” certain information related to loans backed by material possessions such as yachts and private jets. 

Another report detailed that as part of an $80 million synthetic securitization deal, Credit Suisse sold off risk related to the $2 billion portfolios of loans backed by the assets owned by the bank’s “ultra-high net worth” clients, the letter said. 

“This report raises significant concerns about Credit Suisse’s compliance with the severe sanctions imposed by United States and its allies and partners on the architects and enablers of Russia’s brutal and unprovoked invasion of Ukraine, including Russian President Vladimir Putin and oligarchs in his inner circle,” the lawmakers said. 

The committee asked Gottstein to turn in documents related to their investigation by April 11. 








House Oversight launches probe into Credit Suisse ties to Russian oligarchs


The House Committee on Oversight and Reform announced Monday it has launched a probe into Credit Suisse’s ties with Russian oligarchs amid the ongoing conflict between Russia and Ukraine.&nbs…




thehill.com


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 28, 2022)

Any insights into this? Haven't seen it mentioned, but I may have missed it.

https://www.brookings.edu/blog/order-from-chaos/2020/11/19/the-looming-us-withdrawal-from-the-open-skies-treaty/



> The Open Skies Treaty, which entered into force in 2002, permits countries to fly unarmed aircraft with cameras and other sensors over the territory of the treaty’s other 34 members states. Based on an idea advanced by Dwight Eisenhower in the 1950s, Open Skies provides for the collection of imagery of military installations and activities in order to foster transparency.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

*Roman Abramovitch “poisoned” at peace talks with Ukraine - BBC News*






The Russian billionaire Roman Abramovich and Ukrainian peace negotiators are reported to have suffered symptoms consistent with chemical poisoning during negotiations about the Russian invasion of Ukraine.


----------



## printer (Mar 28, 2022)

*Western media: "the Russian army is retreating to the Donbass"*
"Russia is retreating!" - the headlines of Western publications joyfully trumpet. Some even clarify : "Russia is retreating to the east of Ukraine." Yes, to the east. And don't ask where. On sober reflection, to the east it is necessary to retreat from the west. But it seems that there were no Russian troops in Western Ukraine. And if we mean our units located on the outskirts of Kyiv, then in order to "retreat to the east" they would need to launch an offensive against Poltava or Dnepropetrovsk. Just like in the popular song: "When we retreat, it is we who go forward."









Западные СМИ: "российская армия ведет отступление в Донбасс"


"Россия отступает!" — радостно трубят заголовки западных изданий. Некоторые даже уточняют: "Россия отступает на восток Украины". Да-да, на восток. И не надо... РИА Новости, 28.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Mar 28, 2022)

Peskov answered a question about the consequences of the EU's refusal to pay for gas in rubles 

Russia does not intend to supply gas for free if the European Union refuses to pay for it in rubles, said presidential spokesman Dmitry Peskov. 

When asked by the host whether the gas will be turned off for non-payers, the presidential press secretary replied: "No payment - no gas." 

At the same time, he said that the final decision on how to respond to the refusal to pay for gas in rubles has not yet been made. 

Last week, President Vladimir Putin instructed the Central Bank , Gazprom and the government to organize the transfer of payments for gas from unfriendly countries into rubles. At the same time, he stressed that deliveries will continue in accordance with existing contracts, since Russia values its reputation.

The first report on the execution of the order in the Kremlin is expected by March 31.

German Economy Minister Robert Habeck said on Monday that the G7 countries do not agree with Russia's demand to pay for gas in rubles and consider such a move "one-sided breach of contracts."

Commenting on the statement of the German minister, Ivan Abramov, deputy chairman of the Federation Council committee on economic policy, noted that the refusal "will definitely lead to a cessation of gas supplies."









Песков ответил на вопрос о последствиях отказа ЕС платить за газ в рублях


Россия не намерена бесплатно поставлять газ в случае отказа Евросоюза платить за него в рублях, заявил пресс-секретарь президента Дмитрий Песков. РИА Новости, 29.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

Russia could be a better place, but Putin killed the chance. It is a sign of fear and lack of confidence that he could tolerate no political opposition, even with his many advantages. He probably had good reason to fear Nemtsov, just as he has to fear Navalny, who might not live long.

From what I've seen Russians do have some rights and Putin fears elections and he has one in 2024 along with his party. He will need to destroy the remaining democratic institutions before the election, he might find it a lot harder to cheat this time and paid goons will be killed or have the shit beat out of them at the polls. Just as they now have a capitalist economy, they also have the framework of a liberal democracy and they also have different levels of government, local, and regional elected bodies. Vlad might find it hard to control it all, for instance, he can pay his federal internal security police big bucks, but the local cops are paid shit like the population and are under the control of the mayor who can be elected apparently.

New information means intelligence agencies were authorized to leak secret information to tell the truth on Vlad the murder and pile on more bad PR.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Who Killed Nemtsov? New evidence on Russia’s most shocking assassination - BBC News*


----------



## printer (Mar 28, 2022)

Nice place to visit...

*RBC: The Ministry of Transport has developed a bill obliging taxi aggregators to transfer data to the FSB*
The Ministry of Transport of Russia has prepared a bill providing for the transfer of FSB data by taxi aggregators, RBC reports citing a document whose authenticity was confirmed by market participants.









Агрегаторов такси могут обязать передавать данные ФСБ, сообщили СМИ


Министерство транспорта России подготовило законопроект, предусматривающий передачу агрегаторами такси данных ФСБ, сообщает РБК со ссылкой на документ,... РИА Новости, 29.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Mar 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Russia could be a better place, but Putin killed the chance. It is a sign of fear and lack of confidence that he could tolerate no political opposition, even with his many advantages. He probably had good reason to fear Nemtsov, just as he has to fear Navalny, who might not live long.
> 
> From what I've seen Russians do have some rights and Putin fears elections and he has one in 2024 along with his party. He will need to destroy the remaining democratic institutions before the election, he might find it a lot harder to cheat this time and paid goons will be killed or have the shit beat out of them at the polls. Just as they now have a capitalist economy, they also have the framework of a liberal democracy and they also have different levels of government, local, and regional elected bodies. Vlad might find it hard to control it all, for instance, he can pay his federal internal security police big bucks, but the local cops are paid shit like the population and are under the control of the mayor who can be elected apparently.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


The people counting the votes are more important thane the people voting.

I heard something like that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

*'Astounding' Number Of Casualties: Why The Invasion Is Proving Deadly For Russia*





The Washington Post reports on how the Russian invasion of Ukraine is proving deadly for Russian forces, and reporter William Booth joins Morning Joe to discuss. Reporter Amy Mackinnon also joins to discuss why Russia's encrypted military phones aren't working.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 28, 2022)

My bedtime entertainment usually comes down to two choices; death, destruction, and the new ways to kill each other or tricked out luxury EV's. The Mercedes EQS looks very comfortable. I can see myself in one of those. Can't see myself having my home blown up, my city wiped off the map and being displaced into Canada or Mexico.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

printer said:


> The people counting the votes are more important thane the people voting.
> 
> I heard something like that.


He fears the remnants of Russian civil society, now more than ever, he made a monumental blunder and really stepped into it now. He can no longer quietly and slowly strangle liberty is Russia, now he must take the gloves and mask off and do an encore of Stalin. Everybody in Russia knows about Stalin, even if he banned the movie in 2018! Been there done that!
The trailer is even funny, Stalin is still alive in Russia, in Putin's heart and in the people's memories, we will see. Hopefully Vlad's lackeys will be a bit better than Stalin's.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> My bedtime entertainment usually comes down to two choices; death, destruction, and the new ways to kill each other or tricked out luxury EV's. The Mercedes EQS looks very comfortable. I can see myself in one of those. Can't see myself having my home blown up, my city wiped off the map and being displaced into Canada or Mexico.


It would piss a fellow off for sure, more so if family and friends died, it's one of the reasons volunteers for the army or reserves are not hard to find and there's a waiting list of applicants for both by now I hear. It's the reason Ukrainian soldiers are so well motivated and morale is so high and also why their enthusiasm to defeat the enemy overcomes their fear and they get creative and aggressive in battle, so do their officers.

The NATO tactical doctrine they use depends on individual initiative and they've got loads, it's a match made in Hell for the enemy when a liberal democracy in an existential fight with good leadership from top to bottom uses it. When summer comes the hundreds of thousands of guerillas will be active, they will have been armed trained, organized and experienced, by summer, as good as soldiers, which many are now, in the local reserves. The reservists are as motivated as the regular troops more so, because it's their local area the enemy is in and that brings it close to home and the closer to home, the harder you fight.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

This looks professional and reliable
*Russia Ukraine Conflict: Ukrainian counterattacks retake territory*






BBC source:
The Ukrainians are attempting a number of counter offensives, liberating people who've been under Russian occupation as they move forward.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

The local defense forces are being organized, only the old guys are left in town, but they've all been soldiers drafted in soviet times and the weapons are familiar, so no training is required there and for other things. The old guys are staying locally and not moving around too much, a 70 year old can mow ya down in an ambush, as well as a 20 year old who has gone to join the army. They can hold prisoners and catch spies and generally secure the district. Younger guys in their 50's can hold territory from defensive positions captured in the counter attacks, after the enemy has been weakened and driven back. This will allow troops to be quickly deployed to new fronts and saves a lot of the quality young trained troops from having to sticking around to secure the area and mop up.

Kyiv is surrounded by urban sprawl, villages, bedroom communities and suburbs, that go on for many miles along the approaches to the city, that is where I think these guys are located.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Volunteers Take To Trenches To Protect Ukraine's Capital*





A volunteer who calls himself "Havrush" is in a trench, guarding Kyiv from Russian attack. His position is about a kilometer from a village held by Russian forces. Current Time correspondent Borys Sachalko talks with him and other volunteers defending Kyiv.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

The Ukrainians have more thanks than they started with, they never expected to get so much Russian equipment! Looks like the volunteers organized into a military unit to get the job done and are getting stuff towed in daily. Even the destroyed tanks can offer some usable parts. It was common practice to recover knocked out tanks, repair them and weld patches over the shell hole that pulped the crew. Open the escape hatch in the bottom and fire hose the gore out onto the ground.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine's forces repair, reuse abandoned Russian equipment*





Ukrainian forces are using every available weapon to strike back against Russian attacks, including military hardware abandoned by Russian soldiers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

Apparently there is a new sport among the armed local volunteers, hunting Russians who run into the woods. There must be a million Americans stroking their guns with fair away looks in their eyes upon hearing the news... They call it safari season in Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

I don't agree that Ukraine will be conquered by Russia, if required they would be up against 5 million soldiers armed to the teeth with modern weapons and millions more reservists. The NATO pipeline of logistics and modern arms would be wide open and Belarus would be in revolt with the support and instigation of Ukrainians. The CIA would be starting fires all over Vlad's empire, he only has junk and untrained troops to send who will be slaughtered. If he starts a draft, it will mean drafting 19 to 25 year old's first and sending them into Ukraine with little training this summer.

If Vlad keeps this shit up he will be blead white by summer and will be kicked out of Crimea, it is for the reasons listed in the video that Ukraine has and will build a very large army, it will end up more of an armed camp than a country by summer. If Vlad ain't gone by summer it will be Hell for the Russians there. I also think Vlad will have trouble on the streets of the cities this year as the bottom falls out of the economy. I think Vlad is in more trouble at home than most people believe, he blundered too badly to last and this is not the Russia of the past, even though it is imprisoned by it for now.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How Russia Will Die | Peter Zeihan*


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2022)

the last couple of seconds is very telling, the West pushes germany with an army of 4 million and it stayed 4 million to the end while russia ate through like 7 million conscripts in the smae time.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't agree that Ukraine will be conquered by Russia, if required they would be up against 5 million soldiers armed to the teeth with modern weapons and millions more reservists. The NATO pipeline of logistics and modern arms would be wide open and Belarus would be in revolt with the support and instigation of Ukrainians. The CIA would be starting fires all over Vlad's empire, he only has junk and untrained troops to send who will be slaughtered. If he starts a draft, it will mean drafting 19 to 25 year old's first and sending them into Ukraine with little training this summer.
> 
> If Vlad keeps this shit up he will be blead white by summer and will be kicked out of Crimea, it is for the reasons listed in the video that Ukraine has and will build a very large army, it will end up more of an armed camp than a country by summer. If Vlad ain't gone by summer it will be Hell for the Russians there. I also think Vlad will have trouble on the streets of the cities this year as the bottom falls out of the economy. I think Vlad is in more trouble at home than most people believe, he blundered too badly to last and this is not the Russia of the past, even though it is imprisoned by it for now.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *How Russia Will Die | Peter Zeihan*


Very enlightening. Both frightening and promising. The role China plays is interesting. It's hard to see how Russia recovers from this in the long-term.

It seems almost off topic but as ignorant as Trump is, he eventually realized how powerful nationalism can be. That puts America at risk but our economic demographics are holding us together. It highlights the real danger of malignant narcissists and how fragile the world is.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Ukrainians are just getting started and are still organizing, finding out what works and getting resources to it. The story on drones illustrates the point, in a couple of months, how much bigger, organized and well equipped will this unit that uses commercial drones to drop dumb bombs be?
> 
> I am certain the Ukrainians are training an infantry force several times the available Russian forces and besides they probably have a few million reservist trained and armed by now. The have 5 million fit men to draw upon, all volunteers, even though there is a draft, so they can raise several hundred thousand new regular troops if required and NATO or the EU can arm them, with soviet era small arms, RPGs and mortars from storage. All the modern anti tank weapons and stingers pouring in make them effective against tanks and helicopters too. The Ukrainians are using 500 Javelins a day and more NLAWs and they ain't wasting them shooting at trees!
> 
> ...


Saw the movie,when it was released at the theatre,one of the best scenes.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 29, 2022)

The news this morning is saying Russia is scaling back their attacks.
I'm guessing they will finish that "land bridge" from Crimea to Donbas effectively carving off part of Ukraine. 
So NOW the news sounds like Russia wants to talk Peace.

I say the Crocodile Putin has bitten on more than he can swallow for now. 
All he has to do now is shore up his economy enough to rearm for the next push on Ukraine.

You know perhaps not agreeing to be Neutral in any Peace Talks and then joining NATO with what is left of Ukraine will be Ukraine's only hope to keep what lands they have left.

Russian Troops are moving away from Kiev. U.S. says don't read too much into it as it could be a regroup.


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Saw the movie,when it was released at the theatre,one of the best scenes.


I thought it demonstrated what Vlad and his gang have gotten themselves into, it will not end well for them. If the Ukrainians keep organizing, receiving arms, training new soldiers and building military power, then in a couple of months the Russians will be in a lot more trouble than they are now. Uncle Sam and NATO are betting heavily on Ukraine cause they like what they see and if it continues as it does, it will bleed Vlad white of arms and cash over the next couple of months. Raising a million men is one thing and arming them should not be an issue, but training them is, making sure they don't starve to death is another. Making sure they don't hate Vlad's guts is another thing they might have to contend with too. There is much to be done by the Ukrainians, they need to ramp up their psychological warfare IMHO, with low Russian morale that can be exploited more. Also I haven't heard of too many IEDs going off behind Russian lines yet, but that is coming too.

Vlad's biggest issue from a strategic point of view is he has 4 separate fronts with small armies on each that are not mutually supporting. A large mobile force of Ukrainians, could defeat each much smaller force in succession, just like Napoleon did, Generalship 101 and a fundamental error, never divide your forces!


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

Nobody knows how many switchblade drones or other types Uncle Sam is sending, they make switchblades in Turkey and other places under license too. 100 is a nominal number, because the Russians will be finding them or their remains anyway. I expect a lot more switchblades and other kinds of very effective military drones to be delivered, it's a great opportunity to test it out in war. Besides, I expect most next generation US drones, even cheap ones, will be starlink controlled anyway. If this is their thinking they could give Ukraine a lot of military drones! They want planes, but for most things planes do, American military drones can do better and they have just begun to receive those. Just the reservists will be using commercial drones by summer, they will need everybody they have to man the new systems from America alone. Though I can see infantry units still using small commercial DJI minis because they are so useful for the fight on the ground.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How military drones became a decisive factor in the Russia-Ukraine war | DW News*






Drones have been an important weapon on both sides of the Ukraine war. The unmanned aircraft do many jobs, from providing video images from the sky, to launching missiles to destroy military or civilian targets. Reports say the US is now sending ultra-light switchblade 'suicide drone' devices to help Ukraine. But will it make a difference in the war against Russia?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

Generally speaking, former republicans know how to deal with current Republicans and also know how to deal with Vlad, because they are much the same. They speak the same way and think the same way, one has total power, the other only has some, for now.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Joe: It's Time For Putin To Start Worrying What The U.S. Thinks*





President Biden is standing by comments that Russian President Vladimir Putin can't remain in power, saying he had been expressing his 'moral outrage,' not signaling a policy change. Joe Scarborough explains why it's time for Putin to worry what the U.S. thinks about his actions in Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

*Ukraine War: Ukraine forces have some 'success' near Kyiv as Russian forces are pushed back*






Ukrainian forces claim to have had some successful counter attacks in the battle to hold Kyiv, according to security and defence expert Michael Clarke.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

Help is on the way and soon they might be flying something different, now that Uncle Sam is delivering them. I would have thought they would have had more support, but I don't imagine that will be an issue moving forward. If Uncle Sam comes through on effective drones, what the Russians have seen so far, is nothing compared to what they will experience in a couple of months.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Aerorozvidka, the elite drone pilots unit that changed the face of Ukrainian resistance*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

*Zelenskyy Chief Of Staff: We Are In Need Of More Support To Win This War*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

*Russian potential for major offensives in Ukraine 'exhausted,' says analyst*





Russian forces have taken a 'severe beating' from Ukrainian forces and do not have enough manpower to replace soldiers at the front, says Konrad Muzyka, an independent defence analyst in Gdańsk, Poland.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 29, 2022)

Roman Hrybov, the "Go fuck yourself" soldier, returned last week in a swap, getting a commendation.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2022)

ol pooty, might wanna contact your defense minister about something.......






so where did those billions of dollars go.......hmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2022)

ah the great purge of diplomats now........

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508806634050629642
AFP: The Netherlands expels 17 Russian diplomats for espionage, Ireland kicks out four, and Belgium expels 21.


all for espionage ....no not them.....:::snicker snicker:::


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2022)

smart call....there is one acct of alleged poisoning already


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508746216447827970


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2022)

well i guess someone was listening.......gernades from drones.....phreaking spelling...smh


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ah the great purge of diplomats now........
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508806634050629642
> AFP: The Netherlands expels 17 Russian diplomats for espionage, Ireland kicks out four, and Belgium expels 21.
> ...


The Ukrainians released a list of over 600 of them, so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Ukrainians released a list of over 600 of them, so that might have something to do with it.


yeah i saw that report, there is another for all GRU people too that was dropped as well.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Ukrainians released a list of over 600 of them, so that might have something to do with it.











Ukraine publishes a list of hundreds of 'Russian FSB officers'


WARSAW, Poland — Ukraine has identified hundreds of Russian intelligence officers operating throughout Europe, according to a Ukrainian spy agency that published a purported list of the foreign spies with their contact information.




www.washingtonexaminer.com





the list is here


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/tqtolz


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2022)

and there goes the bot farms......UA Intel pretty good....









Ukraine dismantles 5 disinformation bot farms, seizes 10,000 SIM cards


The Ukrainian Security Service (SSU) has announced that since the start of the war with Russia, it has discovered and shut down five bot farms with over 100,000 fake social media accounts spreading fake news.




www.bleepingcomputer.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> well i guess someone was listening.......gernades from drones.....phreaking spelling...smh


Unless they find them effective and useful, they will soon be driving Military drones from Uncle Sam, the flood gates have opened last week. Don't believe everything you see in the news, Uncle Sam wants to hide his involvement as much as he can. Sure America sent 100 switchblade drones, but Turkey and the UK also make them under license and there could be hundreds of more coming from them. The Russians will find their remains in Ukraine, but we did give the Ukrainians 100 of them... 

I still think if you can starlink control one, one of those big agri drones that fold up and fit in the back of a half ton and lift 30+ kg can probably drop a half dozen anti tank bombs per sortie. They don't even need to be remote controlled, but are guided by GPS to a half meter accuracy and can be sent on way point missions to automatically destroy a half dozen vehicles a mission. Then they come back and land automatically, no radio transmissions from the ground or drone, everything is automatic and the drone can already do most of it. The exact location of the targets is captured by a high flying military drone and it's relayed to the crew who program them into the drone before take off.

I see they are using cell phones to relay drone video directly to the artillery, so the gun crews can observe the fall of shot directly with a God's eye view and adjust accordingly. All it really takes is a custom app that a small group of nerds can come up with pretty quickly. There are other apps that turn cell phones into walkie talkies, with your unit on an encrypted network, useful for reserves and guerillas. Push a button and your on the local artillery net and can call down fire, another phone hooked up to the drone can send them a live stream and GPS coordinates of the targets. Everyday modern technology used in war to great effect, at least in this war.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2022)

oops


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508874225393754114


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oops
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508874225393754114


About 20 miles inside the Russian border, just north of Kharkov, maybe a loading accident, maybe sabotage, but it happed in Russia on it's supply route into a war zone.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> About 20 miles inside the Russian border, just north of Kharkov, maybe a loading accident, maybe sabotage, but it happed in Russia on it's supply route into a war zone.
> View attachment 5110003


think i'll push towards sabotage...we really won't know overall...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oops
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508874225393754114


I dunno if it's in the deal, but when the Ukrainians get their hands on those American drones, they can hit ammo dumps inside Russia close to the border, same for MRLSs and artillery units. Even with modified argi drones, they can fly 20 miles into Russia on a one a way mission blow up an ammo dump on waypoint missions using GPS. They can drop a half dozen small bombs, plus carry a few KG of plastic explosive to go out with a bang on the main target. Interestingly these DJI agri drones are made in China, so if one should get shot down bombing the shit out of Russian territory, they can't blame Uncle Sam, blame China!


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 29, 2022)

Well it looks like Putin is pulling troops but where they are going is the question.
I would assume that Putin will finish taking Dunbas and all that area. 







Volodymyr Zelenskyy
President of Ukraine

May be suggesting that the USA, Germany, Poland, Israel and maybe more be a special kind of NATO to protect Ukraine but I don't see how that would work.

The one thing I believe is that Russia will take part of Ukraine for a second time and plan for the next wave of taking even more of Ukraine.


----------



## HippyHemulen (Mar 29, 2022)

There been war 8 years now and people dont still know it. Patrick Lancaster That guy is true journalist all should watch him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> think i'll push towards sabotage...we really won't know overall...


The Russian probably unloaded from the trains as it arrived from Russia and stacked it up waiting for the trucks that never came back to pick it up or were traffic jammed on the roads. There was probably a mountain of shit improperly stored close together for security reasons. When one goes up for whatever reason, so does the rest and likely anybody who was close enough to hear the drone at night was probably killed in the blasts and there wouldn't be much left of the drone either if it landed on the right thing. In such circumstances a small RC plane flying a way point mission and carrying a half a pound of plastic explosive could do the same thing, a half a dozen of them would make sure it blew up!

This is what RC plane hobbyist play with these days and why I think that it can make a difference, here you have the brain of a drone, or a cruise missle, it cost about $120. with a good quality GPS module. Look at the specs, it comes with a variety of radio receivers and can use custom ones too and even be hooked up to a starlink satellite connection I imagine. Pipe the video from your camera into it and output to the video transmitter and you've got a HUD, called an OSD that can give you a ton of info from the drone, or it can fly autonomously to the target. This is off the shelf stuff that can be ordered from Amazon or Bangood.

A flight control computer, quads use a different version, this is for RC planes.






FrSKY R9 / RXSR Pilot F765 FC with stacked R9 or RXSR ACCESS receiver,








FrSky RXSR R9 Pilot Flight Controller


The FrSky Pilot series flight controller is an All-in-One module that supports comprehensive flight control functions with pre-installed powerful INAV...




www.frsky-rc.com




...
SPECS:
Supports FrSky F.Port 2.0 Protocol
12 Servo/Motor Outputs & Multiple Serial Ports (6 UARTs, I²C, SPI)
Powerful STM32F765 Based Flight Controller is capable Running on INAV / Ardupilot / Betaflight Firmware
Built-in Graphic FrSky OSD
Supports FrSky S.Port Sensors
Built-in Multiple Sensors
Max 150A Capable Hall-effect Current Sensor
Built-in 3-axis Gyroscope & 3-axis Accelerometer Sensor (ICM20602IMU, ±2000dps, ±16g)
Supports ICM20601/ICM20602/MPU6000 IMU as external gyroscope module with vibration insulated box
Built-in Barometer sensor(SPL06-001)
Adjustable Voltage Output through integrated BEC function
Supports Black Box Data Record Function(via SD card)
Compatible Receiver
Standard FPC Interface on-board receiver with a perfect fit protection box (RXSR-FC/R9MM-FC-OTA, etc.)
All F.Port 2.0 Capable Receivers (Archer and Tandem Series Receivers, etc.)
SBUS Receivers and Some Others with Serial Ports


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> There been war 8 years now and people dont still know it. Patrick Lancaster That guy is true journalist all should watch him.


Oh nice try






American Who Lived 8 Years in Ukraine Speaks Out on Russia War - Politics and Other Controversies -Democrats, Republicans, Libertarians, Conservatives, Liberals, Third Parties, Left-Wing, Right-Wing, Congress, President - Page 2 - City-Data Forum


No. It doesn't matter why the Russians are shelling residential areas. Anyone who tells us that we "just don't understand" and tries to



www.city-data.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Russian probably unloaded from the trains as it arrived from Russia and stacked it up waiting for the trucks that never came back to pick it up or were traffic jammed on the roads. There was probably a mountain of shit improperly stored close together for security reasons. When one goes up for whatever reason, so does the rest and likely anybody who was close enough to hear the drone at night was probably killed in the blasts and there wouldn't be much left of the drone either if it landed on the right thing. In such circumstances a small RC plane flying a way point mission and carrying a half a pound of plastic explosive could do the same thing, a half a dozen of them would make sure it blew up!
> 
> This is what RC plane hobbyist play with these days and why I think that it can make a difference, here you have the brain of a drone, or a cruise missle, it cost about $120. with a good quality GPS module. Look at the specs, it comes with a variety of radio receivers and can use custom ones too and even be hooked up to a starlink satellite connection I imagine. Pipe the video from you camera into it and output to the video transmitter and you've got a HUD, called and OSD that can give you a ton of info from the drone, or it can fly autonomously to the target. This is off the shelf stuff that can be ordered from Amazon or Bangood.
> 
> ...


that will definitely be one way to do it.......


----------



## HippyHemulen (Mar 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Oh nice try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you lived there or nearby to understand all what is going on there? And btw he didnt live in ukraine, he live in DPR.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> Oh you lived there or nearby to understand all what is going on there? And btw he didnt live in ukraine, he live in DPR.


So? He is and remains a biased Russia apologist.
You know, the big country with the dishonest autocrat running it.

Which one of the major networks hosts him?


----------



## HippyHemulen (Mar 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> So? He is and remains a biased Russia apologist.
> You know, the big country with the dishonest autocrat running it.


You can believe what you want. Americans attacked more countries and started wars than russia so i dont know is that better then when americans doing it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> You can believe what you want. Americans attacked more countries and started wars than russia so i dont know is that better then when americans doing it.


More irrelevance. Lancaster is a propagandist, and you recommended his cant without disclosing his loyalties. You’re not doing this very well.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2022)

this guy really isn't good at this at all.....smh


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508491395878768650


----------



## HippyHemulen (Mar 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> More irrelevance. Lancaster is a propagandist, and you recommended his cant without disclosing his loyalties. You’re not doing this very well.


You can go watch and ask people who live in warzones what there is happening and get better understand it than some desk rats journalist telling people what they told write to mass propaganda news. Your city data forum is good and true information place or facebook fact checks what is totally propaganda trash. But hey atleast war stopped corona and people dont get pushed every news go to get jab or another corona shit.


----------



## HippyHemulen (Mar 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508491395878768650


Ukraina reporting more war videos from video games? That was sad try couple days ago


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> You can go watch and ask people who live in warzones what there is happening and get better understand it than some desk rats journalist telling people what they told write to mass propaganda news. Your city data forum is good and true information place or facebook fact checks what is totally propaganda trash. But hey atleast war stopped corona and people dont get pushed every news go to get jab or another corona shit.


None of this alters the fact that you came and recommended a Russia-loyal liar.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> Ukraina reporting more war videos from video games? That was sad try couple days ago


umm that was no video game


----------



## HippyHemulen (Mar 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> None of this alters the fact that you came and recommended a Russia-loyal liar.


Yes ofc all these citizens who talks videos are russia liars and actors. DPR is own country not under ukraine or russia. Where you next biolab is going to be?


----------



## HippyHemulen (Mar 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> umm that was no video game


Yeah not that what you linked but couple days ago they had video from video game.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> Yes ofc all these citizens who talks videos are russia liars and actors. DPR is own country not under ukraine or russia. Where you next biolab is going to be?


DPR is a breakaway province of Ukraine. I would not support their corrupt leaders backed by an autocrat whose military is incapable of pursuing its tactical goals in the supposed “much smaller country”. Face it; this is an excellent summary.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> Yes ofc all these citizens who talks videos are russia liars and actors. DPR is own country not under ukraine or russia. Where you next biolab is going to be?


Donbass is apart of Ukraine always will be.....you can thank that facist pooty


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> Ukraina reporting more war videos from video games? That was sad try couple days ago


show me the post??


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2022)

or his buddies will leave him there.......kinda like these guys


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508819605434818571


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> There been war 8 years now and people dont still know it.












HippyHemulen said:


> Patrick Lancaster That guy is true journalist all should watch him.









> ]


----------



## HippyHemulen (Mar 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> DPR is a breakaway province of Ukraine. I would not support their corrupt leaders backed by an autocrat whose military is incapable of pursuing its tactical goals in the supposed “much smaller country”. Face it; this is an excellent summary.


Its funny how you think your leader is better and not corrupt hail biden. If ruskis really want take whole ukraine it will be done in days with weapons we got these days. If any big country really want some land or destroy it will be done in days these days. And many more images are banned not only in russia these days if u dont see it yet its sad thing. Eu and USA need to be scary after china, india and korea supporting russia and ruples now.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> Its funny how you think your leader is better and not corrupt hail biden. If ruskis really want take whole ukraine it will be done in days with weapons we got these days. If any big country really want some land or destroy it will be done in days these days. And many more images are banned not only in russia these days if u dont see it yet its sad thing. Eu and USA need to be scary after china, india and korea supporting russia and ruples now.


More effort to emotionalize based on irrelevancies. You should get a refund from the troll academy. They taught you poorly.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> Its funny how you think your leader is better and not corrupt hail biden. If ruskis really want take whole ukraine it will be done in days with weapons we got these days. If any big country really want some land or destroy it will be done in days these days. And many more images are banned not only in russia these days if u dont see it yet its sad thing. Eu and USA need to be scary after china, india and korea supporting russia and ruples now.


It is funny that people with dictators as their leaders think that somehow we need some kind of superhuman being as president. We don't. They are there to do a job we elect them to do and appoint good people to help them be able to do it for a handful of years and GTFO.

We don't need a messiah, the majority what we do comes down to us all.

Also lol at those big three nations being Russia's saving grace.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> Its funny how you think your leader is better and not corrupt hail biden. If ruskis really want take whole ukraine it will be done in days with weapons we got these days. If any big country really want some land or destroy it will be done in days these days. And many more images are banned not only in russia these days if u dont see it yet its sad thing. Eu and USA need to be scary after china, india and korea supporting russia and ruples now.


“what we got”

If it is a wmd, that won’t do. You pop a wmd and it’s two weeks of B-2s carrying B-61s. 
your conventional stuff is either weak or in low supply.


----------



## HippyHemulen (Mar 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Are you leaving before the Ukrainians take Donbass, or are you going to wait to be shot as a traitor? I'd be looking to sell while my house while it was still standing and move to Moscow if I were you, but you will be hungry and live like shit there. The funny thing is Putin pissed off so may Russian speaking Ukrainians that almost all now hate his guts. People in Donbass, Crimea and Kaliningrad will want to get clear of sanctions and live free and after UN referendums they will. Nobody will want to join Russia under the economic outhouse and there could be revolution in Belarus too, they get lot's of Russian language western media, like Kaliningrad does.


They wont take it cause they are losers and just backing up where is more civilians sad scared rats. Hope someone attack USA too after what you are doing so many countries already.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> They wont take it cause they are losers and just backing up where is more civilians sad scared rats. Hope someone attack USA too after what you are doing so many countries already.


Specify what we are doing now at whom.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

If Time magazine did a cover of the two biggest fools so far in the 21st century, who would they be? Putin and Trump in that order, for Putin recently eclipsed Trump to win the biggest idiot award. Both are actually aggregates of millions of fools and assholes who give them their power. Seriously, not even Trump fucked himself and his country as badly as Putin and that is saying something! Donald Trump did not send his country back in time a century (he tried), both economically and politically. More Russians might die of starvation and privation in the next year than Ukrainians who died in this war.

If he's still around, he won't like the economic boom and reconstruction of Ukraine next door while the Russians live like shit. Russian language radio and TV will be pouring out of the place into western Russia, it's not that far from Moscow. It's the logical place for all those Russian TV and radio people pouring out of Russia to end up and I figure someone will fund their new operation in Kyiv, with transmitters arrayed along the Russian borders as close to population centers as they can get them. They will be on free satellite TV and YouTube too. Want the word to get around in Russia? This is one of the ways you do it and put their transmitters on the Finnish borders too, so they can reach St Petersburg a short distance away with directed TV transmissions.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Time magazine did a cover of the two biggest fools so far in the 21st century, who would they be? Putin and Trump in that order, for Putin recently eclipsed Trump to win the biggest idiot award. Both are actually aggregates of millions of fools and assholes who give them their power. Seriously, not even Trump fucked himself and his country as badly as Putin and that is saying something! Donald Trump did not send his country back in time a century (he tried), both economically and politically. More Russians might die of starvation and privation in the next year than Ukrainians who died in this war.
> 
> If he's still around, he won't like the economic boom and reconstruction of Ukraine next door while the Russians live like shit. Russian language radio and TV will be pouring out of the place into western Russia, it's not that far from Moscow. It's the logical place for all those Russian TV and radio people pouring out of Russia to end up and I figure someone will fund their new operation in Kyiv, with transmitters arrayed along the Russian borders as close to population centers as they can get them. They will be on free satellite TV and YouTube too. Want the word to get around in Russia? This is one of the ways you do it and put their transmitters on the Finnish borders too, so they can reach St Petersburg a short distance away with directed TV transmissions.


Nah. Putin is an autocrat and of normal intelligence. That man is an autocrat.


----------



## HippyHemulen (Mar 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Specify what we are doing now at whom.


Chasing these "terrorist". actually USA is in war after 1776 90% time about 200 years you should shame.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> Chasing these "terrorist". actually USA is in war after 1776 90% time about 200 years you should shame.


Still no information about Putin’s piracy in Ukraine. Ukrainski gonna recover Crimea and all occupied territory. You really like to bring up stuff that does not bear.

Specify what we are currently doing and to whom.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2022)

we're waiting?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> They wont take it cause they are losers and just backing up where is more civilians sad scared rats. Hope someone attack USA too after what you are doing so many countries already.


They will lose by summer, there will be literally millions of guerrillas, IDEs will line the roads, the Ukrainians are building a very large army, NATO is pouring in modern weapons, Vlad is out of troops and by summer he will be broke. The Ukrainians will take Donbass and Crimea, Vlad cleaned it out and even took replacements there, if they get cut off the Russians south of Kherson from getting back in and relieve Mariupol they might trap many Russians and walk into Crimea to the Kerch channel and blow the bridge linking it to Russia or they might blow it before cutting off and trapping Russian forces in Crimea.

Vlad's army is performing like Mussolini's not Hitler's, the dumb fuck started his invasion at the very beginning of mud season, locking him on the roads for months, what a fucking idiot. Putin killed more Russians with stupidity and corruption than the Ukrainians killed FFS!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They will lose by summer, there will be literally millions of guerrillas, IDEs will line the roads, the Ukrainians are building a very large army, NATO is pouring in modern weapons, Vlad is out of troops and by summer he will be broke. The Ukrainians will take Donbass and Crimea, Vlad cleaned it out and even took replacements there, if they get cut off the Russians south of Kherson from getting back in and relieve Mariupol they might trap many Russians and walk into Crimea to the Kerch channel and blow the bridge linking it to Russia or they might blow it before cutting off and trapping Russian forces in Crimea.
> 
> Vlad's army is performing like Mussolini's not Hitler's, the dumb fuck started his invasion at the very beginning of mud season, locking him on the roads for months, what a fucking idiot. Putin killed more Russians with stupidity and corruption than the Ukrainians killed FFS!


dude is in berserker mode


----------



## HippyHemulen (Mar 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Time magazine did a cover of the two biggest fools so far in the 21st century, who would they be? Putin and Trump in that order, for Putin recently eclipsed Trump to win the biggest idiot award. Both are actually aggregates of millions of fools and assholes who give them their power. Seriously, not even Trump fucked himself and his country as badly as Putin and that is saying something! Donald Trump did not send his country back in time a century (he tried), both economically and politically. More Russians might die of starvation and privation in the next year than Ukrainians who died in this war.
> 
> If he's still around, he won't like the economic boom and reconstruction of Ukraine next door while the Russians live like shit. Russian language radio and TV will be pouring out of the place into western Russia, it's not that far from Moscow. It's the logical place for all those Russian TV and radio people pouring out of Russia to end up and I figure someone will fund their new operation in Kyiv, with transmitters arrayed along the Russian borders as close to population centers as they can get them. They will be on free satellite TV and YouTube too. Want the word to get around in Russia? This is one of the ways you do it and put their transmitters on the Finnish borders too, so they can reach St Petersburg a short distance away with directed TV transmissions.


Why you think they live bad in russia? There is many vloggers and even tv people who is visiting russia and not so many say they want go better place they got all they need? Every country have bad and good places. You think your media isnt propaganda tool? We saw after this corona shit how sheep people are and just watching mainstream news. Now after 2 years people are waking up when family members and cousins are dying or injuried because vaccination.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> Why you think they live bad in russia? There is many vloggers and even tv people who is visiting russia and not so many say they want go better place they got all they need? Every country have bad and good places. You think your media isnt propaganda tool? We saw after this corona shit how sheep people are and just watching mainstream news. Now after 2 years people are waking up when family members and cousins are dying or injuried because vaccination.


You will need to provide a link to your provocative new information regarding the vaccines.


----------



## HippyHemulen (Mar 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They will lose by summer, there will be literally millions of guerrillas, IDEs will line the roads, the Ukrainians are building a very large army, NATO is pouring in modern weapons, Vlad is out of troops and by summer he will be broke. The Ukrainians will take Donbass and Crimea, Vlad cleaned it out and even took replacements there, if they get cut off the Russians south of Kherson from getting back in and relieve Mariupol they might trap many Russians and walk into Crimea to the Kerch channel and blow the bridge linking it to Russia or they might blow it before cutting off and trapping Russian forces in Crimea.
> 
> Vlad's army is performing like Mussolini's not Hitler's, the dumb fuck started his invasion at the very beginning of mud season, locking him on the roads for months, what a fucking idiot. Putin killed more Russians with stupidity and corruption than the Ukrainians killed FFS!


Its gonna end after some nuclear bombs are hitted somewhere like last time when you nucleared japan.


----------



## HippyHemulen (Mar 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You will need to provide a link to your provocative new information regarding the vaccines.


Thats what doctors says what ive met sorry no mass propaganda media news reporting this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> They wont take it cause they are losers and just backing up where is more civilians sad scared rats. Hope someone attack USA too after what you are doing so many countries already.


You know the funniest thing about this war? 

The Ukrainians are armed largely with soviet era weapons that the Russians father's made. These were stored by NATO in the millions and were quickly shipped into Ukraine. All the damage done and all the aid given will be paid for by Russian money, we already have it in the bank and they will pay the entire cost of this war, down to the last dime. They will pay for the advanced weapons from the west killing them and they already paid for the older ones that are killing them. They will pay compensation to the families of the dead and refugees, even to those who opened their homes to them, why not, it's Russian money and there is lot's of it, plenty to be generous with.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> Thats what doctors says what ive met sorry no mass propaganda media news reporting this.


Then no.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> Thats what doctors says what ive met sorry no mass propaganda media news reporting this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> Its gonna end after some nuclear bombs are hitted somewhere like last time when you nucleared japan.


Now that the Europeans have seen how weak and pathetic the Russian army is, they no longer fear it, the myth has been destroyed and Germany is getting strong again thanks to Vlad. Nobody fears Russia in conventional war after this fiasco and Russia is fucked for a generation and he will be remembered as an idiot who fucked Russia by a generation. Millions will have to return to the land and peasanthood, trying to scratch a living from the earth of Mother Russia.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

Oh my God. We nucleared Japan?!


----------



## HippyHemulen (Mar 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now that the Europeans have seen how weak and pathetic the Russian army is, they no longer fear it, the myth has been destroyed and Germany is getting strong again thanks to Vlad. Nobody fears Russia in conventional war after this fiasco and Russia is fucked for a generation and he will be remembered as an idiot who fucked Russia by a generation. Millions will have to return to the land and peasanthood, trying to scratch a living from the earth of Mother Russia.


Who feared russia? even finland didnt fear russia and there is no long time when war was there.


----------



## HippyHemulen (Mar 29, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


If you dont i dont care go get more jabs and live strong and long. 4 and 5 coming already.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2022)

nucleared?.....hmmmmm


----------



## HippyHemulen (Mar 29, 2022)

Ye thats funny and show stupid you are putting gifs after miss spelling. Nice to see how stupid people are still in usa and brainwashed. Go fight against terrorist other countries, go get more jabs so you stay healthy and strong hail to biden most non corruptist and best president! Im out


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> If you dont i dont care go get more jabs and live strong and long. 4 and 5 coming already.


Why the antivax?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> Ye thats funny and show stupid you are putting gifs after miss spelling. Nice to see how stupid people are still in usa and brainwashed. Go fight against terrorist other countries, go get more jabs so you stay healthy and strong hail to biden most non corruptist and best president! Im out


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2022)

trigger much.....

and btw that wasn't a miss spelling that was a screw up complete and total......guess that google translator isn't working well for ya eh....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 29, 2022)

Covfefe much ?


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 29, 2022)

It all came down to which military has the most corruption. The ukes are as guilty as the russians for being unprepared. If not for “nato”s intervention they wouldn’t have lasted a week.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> It all came down to which military has the most corruption. The ukes are as guilty as the russians for being unprepared. If not for “nato”s intervention they wouldn’t have lasted a week.


Current performance does not support that assessment. Ukraine is crushing it.


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Current performance does not support that assessment. Ukraine is crushing it.


Lol, with outside weaponry. They had nothing on the frontline, scuttled their only warship rather than escape. See how much of this aid ends up on the black market.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Lol, with outside weaponry. They had nothing on the frontline, scuttled their only warship rather than escape. See how much of this aid ends up on the black market.


Links


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> Ye thats funny and show stupid you are putting gifs after miss spelling. Nice to see how stupid people are still in usa and brainwashed. Go fight against terrorist other countries, go get more jabs so you stay healthy and strong hail to biden most non corruptist and best president! Im out


Atta boy comrade, you showed those Americans with their blue jeans and coca cola.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 29, 2022)

Never drive a tank into a switchblade drone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> It all came down to which military has the most corruption. The ukes are as guilty as the russians for being unprepared. If not for “nato”s intervention they wouldn’t have lasted a week.


The fact is NATO trained and equipped them enough to last a week, but thanks to Russian incompetence they lasted several. Thanks to a new liberal government of smart educated reformers, angling for EU membership, they have excellent leadership that rallied world support. They have now got an endless supply train coming from NATO and Uncle Sam, they like what the see very much and will bleed Vlad white while breaking his bank. Vlad has got his cock caught in a meat grinder and it's sucking him in.


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Links


For the last ten years or just the last 10 minutes?


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 29, 2022)

And vlads a dick.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The fact is NATO trained and equipped them enough to last a week, but thanks to Russian incompetence they lasted several. Thanks to a new liberal government of smart educated reformers, angling for EU membership, they have excellent leadership that rallied world support. They have now got an endless supply train coming from NATO and Uncle Sam, they like what the see very much and will bleed Vlad white while breaking his bank. Vlad has got his cock caught in a meat grinder and it's sucking him in.


It will make a mousse of him.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> For the last ten years or just the last 10 minutes?


For what you claim.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Lol, with outside weaponry. They had nothing on the frontline, scuttled their only warship rather than escape. See how much of this aid ends up on the black market.


Were only concerned about how much of it kills Russians and destroys their equipment. It's the big payouts from Russian money is where the action will be after the war, it will be enough cash to tempt Jesus.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Were only concerned about how much of it kills Russians and destroys their equipment. It's the big payouts from Russian money is where the action will be after the war, it will be enough cash to tempt Jesus.


Never deal with russians, they don’t pay. Nigerian warlords pay, half of what’s left will end up in Africa.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Never deal with russians, they don’t pay. Nigerian warlords pay, half of what’s left will end up in Africa.


We already have their money, it is literally in the bank, it was fortunate that all the crooks had to keep their ill gotten gains outside Russia, along with Vlad's war chest. I really hope Vlad WAS worth 200 billion bucks, that will cover a lot of expenses, he might end up paying for the whole fucking thing personally!


----------



## injinji (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> You can believe what you want. Americans attacked more countries and started wars than russia so i dont know is that better then when americans doing it.


poot-poot's mistake was these are white people. Europe didn't give a shit about all the dead kids in Syria. But white dead kids? Boy did he step on his dick.*


*that is an American expression for fucking up. In no way do I think poot-poot's dick is long enough for you to step on, much less himself.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

*Let's talk about mapping the unthinkable....*


----------



## injinji (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . . If ruskis really want take whole ukraine it will be done in days with weapons we got these days. If any big country really want some land or destroy it will be done in days these days. . . . . . . . . .


So you are saying poot-poot is trying to lose? He sent the trucks with the dry rotted tires, the untrained kids, the spoiled food and not enough fuel for the tanks on purpose? Where I went to school, that is not taught as sound military strategy. It's almost like they believed their own propaganda. That Ukraine wasn't a real country and they wouldn't fight. I'm guessing that after this is all over, some of the Russian war colleges will have do some editing.

Poot-poot has had 34 days to destroy city block after city block of apartments. His army is hell on housing. They can kill women and children at a very high rate. Not as good against other folks with guns though.


----------



## injinji (Mar 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Oh my God. We nucleared Japan?!


We had to do it for the future of sci-fi.

Imagine a movie about radioactive trolls. (the kind that live under bridges for social, not economic reasons)


----------



## printer (Mar 29, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> Who feared russia? even finland didnt fear russia and there is no long time when war was there.





HippyHemulen said:


> Ye thats funny and show stupid you are putting gifs after miss spelling. Nice to see how stupid people are still in usa and brainwashed. Go fight against terrorist other countries, go get more jabs so you stay healthy and strong hail to biden most non corruptist and best president! Im out


Troll.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

*The Ukrainian Fighters Defending Kyiv | Russia–Ukraine War*






As Russia pledges to scale back operations in Kyiv, soldiers from the 112th Brigade of Ukraine’s Territorial Defense are still preparing for the worst. Our cameras went inside their makeshift base.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505608119057068042


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 29, 2022)

printer said:


> Nice place to visit...
> 
> *RBC: The Ministry of Transport has developed a bill obliging taxi aggregators to transfer data to the FSB*
> The Ministry of Transport of Russia has prepared a bill providing for the transfer of FSB data by taxi aggregators, RBC reports citing a document whose authenticity was confirmed by market participants.
> ...


that just means people will walk a couple of blocks before getting a cab, have them let them off a couple of blocks from where they're actually going, or have it drop them at the nearest subway or train station


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I thought it demonstrated what Vlad and his gang have gotten themselves into, it will not end well for them. If the Ukrainians keep organizing, receiving arms, training new soldiers and building military power, then in a couple of months the Russians will be in a lot more trouble than they are now. Uncle Sam and NATO are betting heavily on Ukraine cause they like what they see and if it continues as it does, it will bleed Vlad white of arms and cash over the next couple of months. Raising a million men is one thing and arming them should not be an issue, but training them is, making sure they don't starve to death is another. Making sure they don't hate Vlad's guts is another thing they might have to contend with too. There is much to be done by the Ukrainians, they need to ramp up their psychological warfare IMHO, with low Russian morale that can be exploited more. Also I haven't heard of too many IEDs going off behind Russian lines yet, but that is coming too.
> 
> Vlad's biggest issue from a strategic point of view is he has 4 separate fronts with small armies on each that are not mutually supporting. A large mobile force of Ukrainians, could defeat each much smaller force in succession, just like Napoleon did, Generalship 101 and a fundamental error, never divide your forces!


They could have done a multi axis of attack operation w/better planning and logistics,Russia's whole operation is perplexing now that we have seen it play out,initially we thought they would operate in a Western manner since the blueprint has been shown,which is to debilitate all air defense,aircraft landing strips,command and control installations w/precision munitions and gain air supremacy,however they just carried out typical Russian doctrine based on massive artillery and no regard for using their soldier's lives,they were arrogant and had no respect for brave Ukranian's defending their homeland, they completely underestimated their opponent(violating a golden rule) in combat and were too stubborn to embrace how modern warfare is conducted which is astonishing when you consider that the blueprints have been written since 1990. In the end I'm happy that they have failed in this endevour,can you imagine the peacocking Putin and Mr. Xi as well as other authoritarian leaders would be doing at this moment in time,the fear in Europe of a precision Russian steamroller,the wind in the sails of Mr. Xi's Taiwan designs,damn I'm glad this thing played out in this way to give pause to aggression.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> They could have done a multi axis of attack operation w/better planning and logistics,Russia's whole operation is perplexing now that we have seen it play out,initially we thought they would operate in a Western manner since the blueprint has been shown,which is to debilitate all air defense,aircraft landing strips,command and control installations w/precision munitions and gain air supremacy,however they just carried out typical Russian doctrine based on massive artillery and no regard for using their soldier's lives,they were arrogant and had no respect for brave Ukranian's defending their homeland, they completely underestimated their opponent(violating a golden rule) in combat and were too stubborn to embrace how modern warfare is conducted which is astonishing when you consider that the blueprints have been written since 1990. In the end I'm happy that they have failed in this endevour,can you imagine the peacocking Putin and Mr. Xi as well as other authoritarian leaders would be doing at this moment in time,the fear in Europe of a precision Russian steamroller,the wind in the sails of Mr. Xi's Taiwan designs,damn I'm glad this thing played out in this way to give pause to aggression.


Xi and others are reassessing things and since Russia is so weak their ambitions might lay in that direction towards the central republics in Asia. There are only two of them that gets them to Iran and one of them and their neighbors have lot's of oil and other goodies. China doesn't want to expand territory, it wants control and trade, using mostly soft power like America does, but it will have the military power in it's own back yard.

Taiwan is not expansion from their POV, it's reclaiming Chinese territory, however with the UN the people living there decide that. It will be like that in Ukraine too, nobody will tell the people living there who and what they are, they decide that for themselves in UN supervised referendums, in Donbass, Crimea and Kaliningrad on the Baltic. Vlad does not decide these things, the people living there do with referendums and now by beating the shit out of his army to keep their freedom. It's a simple straight forward war, a real black and white situation of right vs wrong, that makes it so much easier to do the right thing.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Xi and others are reassessing things and since Russia is so weak their ambitions might lay in that direction towards the central republics in Asia. There are only two of them that gets them to Iran and one of them and their neighbors have lot's of oil and other goodies. China doesn't want to expand territory, it wants control and trade, using mostly soft power like America does, but it will have the military power in it's own back yard.
> 
> Taiwan is not expansion from their POV, it's reclaiming Chinese territory, however with the UN the people living there decide that. It will be like that in Ukraine too, nobody will tell the people living there who and what they are, they decide that for themselves in UN supervised referendums, in Donbass, Crimea and Kaliningrad on the Baltic. Vlad does not decide these things, the people living there do with referendums and now by beating the shit out of his army to keep their freedom. It's a simple straight forward war, a real black and white situation of right vs wrong, that makes it so much easier to do the right thing.


it's going to be very akward for the world to move forward w/Putin still leading Russia,as the pain of sanctions decimates ordinary Russians lives,I hope the people who have pull in Russia come to the sane conclusion that he has to go,this is the only way Russia can rejoin the Int. community and make reparations to Ukraine,I and hopefully the Russian people don't see anyway Russia can move forward w/the status quo.


----------



## HGCC (Mar 30, 2022)

How do they move forward though? A bunch of people deemed putin to have committed war crimes. I agree with that. He doesn't get to just go home with an "oops, my bad." It's not like he is GWB in the middle east lol, poops doesn't have the clout. 

How does the world go about extracting concessions from Russia (and belarus, dont team up with losers) to rebuild Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> it's going to be very akward for the world to move forward w/Putin still leading Russia,as the pain of sanctions decimates ordinary Russians lives,I hope the people who have pull in Russia come to the sane conclusion that he has to go,this is the only way Russia can rejoin the Int. community and make reparations to Ukraine,I and hopefully the Russian people don't see anyway Russia can move forward w/the status quo.


If it's true that Vlad has $200 billion stashed abroad and his buddies had billions more, then Vlad will end up footing the entire cost of the war personally. There should be cash left over for a Ukrainian defense trust fund, that would pay out billions a year for a decade to keep the Ukrainian militarily strong. If Vlad came back in a couple of years or in 5 years, it would be an even more serious mistake. The entire adult male population will have had military training, including new high school graduates, there will be many local armoires stocked with weapons with trained and organized forces to use them. 5 million regular army troops and 5 million, reservists who are almost as good and many will be combat veteran's. Besides Russia is broke for a decade and a lot can happen.

If he thought Ukraine was a tough nut to crack before, wait a few years!


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If it's true that Vlad has $200 billion stashed abroad and his buddies had billions more, then Vlad will end up footing the entire cost of the war personally. There should be cash left over for a Ukrainian defense trust fund, that would pay out billions a year for a decade to keep the Ukrainian militarily strong. If Vlad came back in a couple of years of in 5 years it would be an even more serious mistake. The entire adult male population will have had military training, including new high school graduates, there will be many local armoires stocked with weapons with trained and organized forces to use them. 5 million regular army troops and 5 reservists who are almost as good and many be combat veteran's. Besides Russia is broke for a decade and a lot can happen.
> 
> If he thought Ukraine was a tough nut to crack before, wait a few years!


Wonder if he is going to have a nuke yard sale,overstock clearance sale,bids accepted stealth guaranteed,serious inquiries only,contact Vlad @ Russian Federation


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Wonder if he is going to have a nuke yard sale,overstock clearance sale,bids accepted stealth guaranteed,serious inquiries only,contact Vlad @ Russian Federation


Violation of the non proliferation treaty. Like all those weapons the soviets made that are now being used by Ukrainians to kill their sons, it is likewise with nukes. Imagine if the Ukrainians secretly keep a nuke, not even a big one, but one when added to fusion fuel could turn it into something much, much bigger. Now imagine that device was hidden in Moscow a year ago and all the president of Ukraine had to do was call up a phone in Moscow and punch in a code. We live in a global world and millions of shipping containers alone cross borders every day.

The trouble with secretly selling nukes, is those you sell them to, might sell them to others and in a few years anything could happen. Any nuke with the addition of fusion fuel and a bit of design can be turned into a thermonuclear device using the primary weapon as the trigger.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Violation of the non proliferation treaty. Like all those weapons the soviets made that are now being used by Ukrainians to kill their sons, it is likewise with nukes. Imagine if the Ukrainians secretly keep a nuke, not even a big one, but one when added to fusion fuel could turn it into something much, much bigger. Now imagine that device was hidden in Moscow a year ago and all the president of Ukraine had to do was call up a phone in Moscow and punch in a code. We live in a global world and millions of shipping containers alone cross borders every day.
> 
> The trouble with secretly selling nukes, is those you sell them to, might sell them to others and in a few years anything could happen. Any nuke with the addition of fusion fuel and a bit of design can be turned into a thermonuclear device using the primary weapon as the trigger.


I really don't think a empty pocketed cash starved Putin would care less about non proliferation violations now that he is a total outcast,that's why in everybody's interest including the well being of the Russian nation,he has to go,there can be no progress w/him at the helm that I can see,the wounds are to fresh and deep now,and he is THE obstacle to the reinstating of the Russian federation back into the Int. community as a respected nation,until he goes we are frozen in this shitty international situation,and now that his rep. is ruined who nows what kind of malice he holds or is capable of going forward.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 30, 2022)

And we have an American president asking for political help from Russia. A large portion of people these days believe crazy stuff. They believe democrats take extract of kids. They truly believe that the left is demonic. We have an Orthodox leader in Russia saying this is a holy war. We've lost our minds.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> And we have an American president asking for political help from Russia. A large portion of people these days believe crazy stuff. They believe democrats take extract of kids. They truly believe that the left is demonic. We have an Orthodox leader in Russia saying this is a holy war. We've lost our minds.


Some people have lost their minds, but it has always been thus. Putin is no Christian, he uses religion like Trump, he does have a vision and an inflated ego though. Former president, the current one is not only sane, he is wise too. The internet gives everybody a voice, even lunatics, assholes and idiots. Thirty years ago you would never have heard their rantings, except from a soap box in a park, or poorly printed and formatted handed out as a pamphlet. Now any moron with a computer or a cellphone can become a publisher online for free or a TV station on YouTube, they can even run radio stations and stream events. Generally speaking there are more morons in this sphere than the intelligent and educated, they tend to have jobs as actual professional journalists and such.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 30, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Never drive a tank into a switchblade drone.


Those 50 Lbs'ers are the thing for sure!

The smaller one will take out people!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> it's going to be very akward for the world to move forward w/Putin still leading Russia,as the pain of sanctions decimates ordinary Russians lives,I hope the people who have pull in Russia come to the sane conclusion that he has to go,this is the only way Russia can rejoin the Int. community and make reparations to Ukraine,I and hopefully the Russian people don't see anyway Russia can move forward w/the status quo.


We've been there before with the cold war, Russia HAD an economy about the size of Italy's before the war and is not a big loss to the global system in the long run. However it does present some short term issues disentangling Russia from the Global economic and trade system. They export a lot of oil and gas along with grain, grain won't be sanctioned or other agricultural commodities, but if the Russian farmers can't get financing to plant this spring, much of Ukraine and Russian grain could be offline this summer and fall. That's why the western system, later the global system of trade and economics was created after the second world war, to prevent war.

There are many practical reasons why it would be a very dumb idea for both America and China to get into a fight. Russia was late to the game of the global system that excluded them until around the turn of the century. With the death of communism Russia came into the global system and countries like Iran and K Korea were kept out. Stalin was the grave digger of communism, but the Chinese experience of forty years of both, buried it for good. China's rise when the people were unleashed and educated was spectacular, all those Chines students in the 80's and 90's are now professors in the many new universities built there since. They might call themselves the communist party, but ironically they buried communism for good.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Xi and others are reassessing things and since Russia is so weak their ambitions might lay in that direction towards the central republics in Asia. There are only two of them that gets them to Iran and one of them and their neighbors have lot's of oil and other goodies. China doesn't want to expand territory, it wants control and trade, using mostly soft power like America does, but it will have the military power in it's own back yard.
> 
> *Taiwan is not expansion from their POV, it's reclaiming Chinese territory*, however with the UN the people living there decide that. It will be like that in Ukraine too, nobody will tell the people living there who and what they are, they decide that for themselves in UN supervised referendums, in Donbass, Crimea and Kaliningrad on the Baltic. Vlad does not decide these things, the people living there do with referendums and now by beating the shit out of his army to keep their freedom. It's a simple straight forward war, a real black and white situation of right vs wrong, that makes it so much easier to do the right thing.


I'm not sure if the casual younger reader knows the history of Taiwan.
I thought to add a little and link the Wikipedia page.



> In 1945, following the end hostilities in World War II, the nationalist government of the Republic of China (ROC), led by the Kuomintang (KMT), took control of Taiwan, however there was no transfer of territorial sovereignty.[4][5] In 1949, after losing control of mainland China in the Chinese Civil War, the ROC government under the KMT withdrew to Taiwan and Chiang Kai-shek declared martial law. The KMT ruled Taiwan (along with the Islands of Kinmen, Wuqiu and the Matsu on the opposite side of the Taiwan Strait) as a single-party state for forty years, until democratic reforms in the 1980s, which led to the first-ever direct presidential election in 1996. During the post-war period, Taiwan experienced rapid industrialization and economic growth known as the "Taiwan Miracle", and was known as one of the "Four Asian Tigers".
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Taiwan


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

The "note" probably told Vlad the truth about his military situation and spelled out a position of new strength on the Ukrainians part. In a month it will be much worse for him and a month after that even worse. I hope Zelenskiy's reply will be, "If you trash it you will pay for it, we already have your money, all of it. We will beat the shit out of you, make you swallow your own turd while smiling and you will pay for your own ass kicking down to the last fucking dime!".  

PS: I'll be collecting honors and Nobel peace prizes, while you are trying to avoid a bullet from your own side. I will be remembered as a hero and you will be remembered as a loser who screwed yourself and your country by a generation and they will write your history"...

If yer gonna piss Vlad off, then do a good fucking job of it and give him a proper reason for wanting to kill yer ass!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Putin outraged by Zelenskyy note delivered by Russian oligarch Ambramovich: 'Tell him I will thrash him'


Russian President Vladimir Putin reportedly grew outraged over a note from Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy delivered to him in Moscow by Russian oligarch Roman Abramovich earlier this month.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2022)

oh say it ain't so.....distrust....noooooooo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509162529259503618


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh say it ain't so.....distrust....noooooooo
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509162529259503618


There will be a lot of CPA's and accountants from the private sector who will be unemployed soon or are. Let them do a detailed audit along with a team of engineers, of the whole defense sector and military for the past 5 years and see what they find, in a top secret report of course. Hire a long retired general as a consultant to audit the armies performance etc. That is what a smart rational person would do. However a smart rational person would never have gotten himself into this shit in the first place.

Vlad needs a clear picture of what is really happening, in order to fix the problems you need to know what and more importantly, who they are. The military situation of good news only, extends to the economy and the preparations he thought he made before the war to get through it. A lot of people were surprised at how this war turned out, none more than Vlad, wars have unintended consequences. Vlad neither knew himself or his enemy and he will loose every time until he learns from his mistakes and applies the lessons, but that takes more time and resources than Vlad has. Vlad's blunder was fatal for him this time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There will be a lot of CPA's and accountants from the private sector who will be unemployed soon or are. Let them do a detailed audit along with a team of engineers, of the whole defense sector and military for the past 5 years and see what they find, in a top secret report of course. Hire a long retired general as a consultant to audit the armies performance etc. That is what a smart rational person would do. However a smart rational person would never have gotten himself into this shit in the first place.
> 
> Vlad needs a clear picture of what is really happening, in order to fix the problems you need to know what and more importantly, who they are. The military situation of good news only extends to the economy and the preparations he thought he made before the war to get through it. A lot of people were surprised at how this war turned out, none more than Vlad, wars have unintended consequences. Vlad neither knew himself or his enemy and he will loose every time until he learns from his mistakes and applies the lessons, but that takes more time and resources than Vlad has. Vlad's blunder was fatal for him this time.


get the strange feeling that Vlad needs to ck MOD's bank account.......js


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I'm not sure if the casual younger reader knows the history of Taiwan.
> I thought to add a little and link the Wikipedia page.


Unfortunately for Xi, the UN right of self determination decides who and what a people are, history aside. Americans are English speaking and were former territories of the British empire, however history has something to say about that! Likewise when some asshole dredges up an ancient map like Vlad and wants to assert ancient glory. Russia is a vast country who should have turned inward to develop their resources and build their economy into a rich nation. Instead they got Vlad, corruption and all the money taken out of the country for Yachts and mansions, the crooks probably have a couple of trillion stashed outside Russia. Initiative was destroyed and they make almost nothing and are more like Saudi Arabia depending on others for even groceries in the super markets. It could have turned out much differently in Russia without Vlad and his KGB buddies dragging the past into the future and plying soviet spy games, do what you know I guess. America could be a lot different too, if Trump was still president, Christ help us all, if that happened!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2022)

those idiots.....smh









Russian soldiers at Chernobyl are "suicidal" and unaware of the plant's history


Russian forces occupying the nuclear power plant are kicking up massive plumes of radioactive dust and not following safety protocols, workers say.




fortune.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2022)

Putin is using 'V' on his junk hardware..is this a spelling game? @hanimmal


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 30, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Putin is using 'V' on his junk hardware..is this a spelling game? @hanimmal


Yeah it is really weird (the Z thing), I have no idea about the V though. It is so cheaply done it has to be some kind of troll.

I did just see this on dailymail though.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-10579901/Pro-Putin-politicians-influencers-wear-clothes-bearing-letter-Z.html


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah it is really weird (the Z thing), I have no idea about the V though. It is so cheaply done it has to be some kind of troll.
> 
> I did just see this on dailymail though.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-10579901/Pro-Putin-politicians-influencers-wear-clothes-bearing-letter-Z.htmlView attachment 5110546


Nice to let us know who they are..isn't this kind of stuff a secret? Do you think Putin is doing a Trojan making us think he's weak?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2022)

Looks like that Russian Central banking hack was real..........they did do it...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507426103136342020


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 30, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Nice to let us know who they are..isn't this kind of stuff a secret? Do you think Putin is doing a Trojan making us think he's weak?


No clue. But if nothing else he is a troll and will pretend like his military is weak on purpose.

I do think that he wanted to suck us into fighting a war though (to give China/India/Iran/Saudi/insert dictatorship a reason to escalate, and has been flat out owned by Biden's refusal to give Putin what he really wanted while bringing NATO together.

Biden coming out to run against Trump screwed all their dick plans for the world.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2022)

u know Ukraine is just gonna love to get there hands on that........


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2022)

looks like they did get a hold of it....hehe...little stinkers



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507462874305814530


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and there goes the bot farms......UA Intel pretty good....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They had lot's of help, new information from western intelligence agencies alone must be causing a fucking traffic jam! Plus there are many sympathizers and hackers around the world including those in Russia are active and Russia is the new whipping boy. Then there's re all the pissed off GRU, FSB and the whole fucking Cyrillic alphabet pissed off at him, including the army who he fucked before murdering. Those ones know the truth too and some of them might not be happy about it. So it's a busy time for Ukrainian intelligence and I'm sure they have been hiring!  Vlad the spymaster strikes again...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They had lot's of help, new information from western intelligence agencies alone must be causing a fucking traffic jam! Plus there are many sympathizers and hackers around the world including those in Russia are active and Russia is the new whipping boy. Then there's re all the pissed off GRU, FSB and the whole fucking Cyrillic alphabet pissed off at him, including the army who he fucked before murdering. Those ones know the truth too and some of them might not be happy about it. So it's a busy time for Ukrainian intelligence and I'm sure they have been hiring!  Vlad the spymaster strikes again...


oh they hired alright...right now Ukraine has a very well IT department now....they're even credited of stopping a recent cyber hit on Ukraine from Russia....soo..


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> No clue. But if nothing else he is a troll and will pretend like his military is weak on purpose.
> 
> I do think that he wanted to suck us into fighting a war though (to give China/India/Iran/Saudi/insert dictatorship a reason to escalate, and has been flat out owned by Biden's refusal to give Putin what he really wanted while bringing NATO together.
> 
> Biden coming out to run against Trump screwed all their dick plans for the world.


That's why Putin is lashing out- world domination eludes him again.

Putin placed a bet but The House won.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh they hired alright...right now Ukraine has a very well IT department now....they're even credited of stopping a recent cyber hit on Ukraine from Russia....soo..


Having friends is very helpful for many things in war, from supplies to spies. When General Eisenhower, after he was appointed supreme allied commander in early 1944, he was given a tour of the British code breaking operation at Bletchley park, to make sure he took the intelligence seriously. By then it was quite an operation employing thousands who could read German field orders before the Germans could decrypt it themselves and they had cracked the high level system Hitler and the High command used. To say that Ike was ecstatic is too light a term, he near danced with delight!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> That's why Putin is lashing out- world domination eludes him again.
> 
> Putin placed a bet but The House won.
> 
> View attachment 5110551


When people are thwarted in their desires they often become angry, when we are angry our focus narrows to our prey and generally excludes other information. Like the cop murdering a citizen, is so caught up in the moment and hate fueled anger, it has caused his attention to become restricted and he ignores the cellphones around him taking videos. The same for those southern folks who used to stand proudly around lynching's for photos to be shot. Those photo's later appeared in northern newspapers and magazines, where folks didn't understand the local "culture" of terrorism and had a different attitude towards extrajudicial vigilantism and racist murders.

Vlad's focus has narrowed on this prey and he is ignoring vital information about other things, his ego and even survival is on the line. He is beginning to accept that he can't win, but not, that he might well lose and lose badly. He apparently still doesn't know the true state of the war or military, he should just watch some German news, he speaks the lingo. Vlad has got many problems these days, as many as Donald and he ain't paying any attention to Trump any more, he is paying attention to Biden however and increasingly to the German chancellor in the future. He had better start paying attention to Zelenskiy too, or he will humiliate and bury him, he's already humiliated him. If Zelenskiy was allowed on Russian TV, he would have buried Putin already, along with a free media and national outrage. He would defeat him in his own country on TV, he speaks perfect Russian and was a celebrity there for years. That's gotta hurt Vlad's feelings, because he knows it's true, or fears that it might be.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Nice to let us know who they are..isn't this kind of stuff a secret? Do you think Putin is doing a Trojan making us think he's weak?


With twenty or so thousand dead and thousands of others abandoning most of Russia’s operable materiel, I consider that unlikely. I think Vladolf made a massive blunder, and I predict Ukraine will continue to inflict on the Russian military death by a thousand cuts until they have recovered all their annexed territory.


----------



## ANC (Mar 30, 2022)

the proverbial hot potato


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 30, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> They wont take it cause they are losers and just backing up where is more civilians sad scared rats. Hope someone attack USA too after what you are doing so many countries already.


i hope someone attacks us too, so we can stomp their fucking guts out of their assholes...just like we should be doing to putin right now...you best be glad Biden has some restraint, there are plenty of people here and world wide who would completely support kicking putin's ass so hard his fucking shit filled head falls the fuck off


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When people are thwarted in their desires they often become angry, when we are angry our focus narrows to our prey and generally excludes other information. Like the cop murdering a citizen, is so caught up in the moment and hate fueled anger, it has caused his attention to become restricted and he ignores the cellphones around him taking videos. The same for those southern folks who used to stand proudly around lynching's for photos to be shot. Those photo's later appeared in northern newspapers and magazines, where folks didn't understand the local "culture" of terrorism and had a different attitude towards extrajudicial vigilantism and racist murders.
> 
> Vlad's focus has narrowed on this prey and he is ignoring vital information about other things, his ego and even survival is on the line. He is beginning to accept that he can't win, but not, that he might well lose and lose badly. He apparently still doesn't know the true state of the war or military, he should just watch some German news, he speaks the lingo. Vlad has got many problems these days, as many as Donald and he ain't paying any attention to Trump any more, he is paying attention to Biden however and increasingly to the German chancellor in the future. He had better start paying attention to Zelenskiy too, or he will humiliate and bury him, he's already humiliated him. If Zelenskiy was allowed on Russian TV, he would have buried Putin already, along with a free media and national outrage. He would defeat him in his own country on TV, he speaks perfect Russian and was a celebrity there for years. That's gotta hurt Vlad's feelings, because he knows it's true, or fears that it might be.


He also speaks English but refuses to..heard just now things didn't go well in Turkey and consensus is 'don't trust Russia'.

As for Germany? Body language speaks volumes.



Have you seen this pic from NATO? Everything that MOTHERFUCKER did is coming undone.



Erdogan just put his hand to heart ala Zelensky at end of meeting in Turkey just now. Saw it live with my own eyes.


----------



## ANC (Mar 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hope someone attacks us too, so we can stomp their fucking guts out of their assholes


I think that is why NATO is so in Russia's face this week, they are daring them to give them a reason to set things right.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 30, 2022)

HippyHemulen said:


> Why you think they live bad in russia? There is many vloggers and even tv people who is visiting russia and not so many say they want go better place they got all they need? Every country have bad and good places. You think your media isnt propaganda tool? We saw after this corona shit how sheep people are and just watching mainstream news. Now after 2 years people are waking up when family members and cousins are dying or injuried because vaccination.


you get all your information form a state run news service that tells you what it wants you to know...but we're the ones that are brainwashed zombies...¿


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 30, 2022)

Russian newscaster calls for ‘regime change’ in U.S., reinstatement of ‘partner’ Donald Trump


A Russian television personality reportedly called for “regime change” in the U.S. by removing President Biden and reinstalling former President Donald Trump.




m.washingtontimes.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Russian newscaster calls for ‘regime change’ in U.S., reinstatement of ‘partner’ Donald Trump
> 
> 
> A Russian television personality reportedly called for “regime change” in the U.S. by removing President Biden and reinstalling former President Donald Trump.
> ...


the would be a NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO........


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> They could have done a multi axis of attack operation w/better planning and logistics,Russia's whole operation is perplexing now that we have seen it play out,initially we thought they would operate in a Western manner since the blueprint has been shown,which is to debilitate all air defense,aircraft landing strips,command and control installations w/precision munitions and gain air supremacy,however they just carried out typical Russian doctrine based on massive artillery and no regard for using their soldier's lives,they were arrogant and had no respect for brave Ukranian's defending their homeland, they completely underestimated their opponent(violating a golden rule) in combat and were too stubborn to embrace how modern warfare is conducted which is astonishing when you consider that the blueprints have been written since 1990. In the end I'm happy that they have failed in this endevour,can you imagine the peacocking Putin and Mr. Xi as well as other authoritarian leaders would be doing at this moment in time,the fear in Europe of a precision Russian steamroller,the wind in the sails of Mr. Xi's Taiwan designs,damn I'm glad this thing played out in this way to give pause to aggression.


The air force was probably the most vulnerable to corruption, pilots only got an hour a month of flight time, barely enough to be proficient, God knows if they have decent simulators, or many. They sell their jet fighters abroad, and that can generate a black market for spares and such. They sell fuel on the black market, which is why they don't fly much and maintenance takes spares that have been sold off. Like tanks I imagine some planes in storage or reserves have been stripped of vital parts over time, maintenance is a much bigger issue in air forces than armies.

My guess for the air force no show was chronic corruption eroded their war fighting ability. They must have known at some level how bad it was and every body put their best foot forward for the invasion to impress Vlad and hope it went off without a hitch. So I figure the rest of Vlad's military is worse than what he sent to Ukraine or about the same. It was in effect a massive audit, a very large statistical sample of his forces that shows what he really has in the cupboard, not much.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 30, 2022)

I had a freind who worked for Bechtel and was in china on projects off and on for several years. This was 20 years ago or so. Corruption was everywhere at the local level and greasing palms was the norm to get anything done. I would imagine the equipment was not kept as expected in the Russian guard units. China has gotten better but Russia still lies internally as well as externally. Then the oligarchy get their share. Not good. I guess a high percentage of cruise missiles failed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

Take a look at Vlad's army it's structured top down and ridged, a modernized relic of WW2 with newer weapons. Even many of their helmets are WW2 vintage and apparently only have plastic covers over them to make them look modern. The education system in the Soviet Union collapsed and Vlad has solid republican values and cut education down to nothing, in favor of massive military spending. All his educated experts and technocrats are old men ready to retire or already have, young talent and brains is doing a mass exodus. His army uses out dated tactics and has shitty communications, even the new digital system depends on cell towers they themselves destroyed! He has no NCO corps in the army and his officers need to lead from the front and are getting slaughtered as quickly as the Ukrainians can identify them, leaving troops leaderless. On top of that all the troops are under 30 and the conscripts 19 and many of them know the truth or are more open to it. We haven't even mentioned the tanks and other equipment in storage for hard economic decades that was pilfered for anything of value, including copper and brass.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> I had a freind who worked for Bechtel and was in china on projects off and on for several years. This was 20 years ago or so. Corruption was everywhere at the local level and greasing palms was the norm to get anything done. I would imagine the equipment was not kept as expected in the Russian guard units. China has gotten better but Russia still lies internally as well as externally. Then the oligarchy get their share. Not good. I guess a high percentage of cruise missiles failed.


Xi will be doing an extensive audit of his military after this, just to make sure, they had better have their ducks lined up. Xi was trained as an engineer and thinks like one, when he's not being an asshole.


----------



## printer (Mar 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh say it ain't so.....distrust....noooooooo
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509162529259503618


Putin should ask the Americans how his army is doing, to get an accurate account.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2022)

printer said:


> Putin should ask the Americans how his army is doing, to get an accurate account.


and you can't forget Nato.....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Wonder if he is going to have a nuke yard sale,overstock clearance sale,bids accepted stealth guaranteed,serious inquiries only,contact Vlad @ Russian Federation


Kriegslist


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Kriegslist


It probably exists for small arms on the dark web, or at least the German sites!


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The air force was probably the most vulnerable to corruption, pilots only got an hour a month of flight time, barely enough to be proficient, God knows if they have decent simulators, or many. They sell their jet fighters abroad, and that can generate a black market for spares and such. They sell fuel on the black market, which is why they don't fly much and maintenance takes spares that have been sold off. Like tanks I imagine some planes in storage or reserves have been stripped of vital parts over time, maintenance is a much bigger issue in air forces than armies.
> 
> My guess for the air force no show was chronic corruption eroded their war fighting ability. They must have known at some level how bad it was and every body put their best foot forward for the invasion to impress Vlad and hope it went off without a hitch. So I figure the rest of Vlad's military is worse than what he sent to Ukraine or about the same. It was in effect a massive audit, a very large statistical sample of his forces that shows what he really has in the cupboard, not much.


Same as the ukrainians most likely








In Ukraine, Corruption Is Now Undermining the Military (Published 2018)


A surge in spending on the armed forces has opened new avenues for the graft and cronyism that many see as Ukraine’s most dangerous enemy.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Same as the ukrainians most likely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Older publication, it was more true in the past than the present, it's what Zelenskiy and his party were elected to fight and one way was to get ready for EU membership and let the process help to clean it up. No society is perfect, Canada or the USA, we had corruption and were functioning liberal democracies, not a perfect ones. However it is possible to get better and change things in a liberal democracy by electing good people and not crooks, because ya hate brown folks and elect Madison Cawthorn to trigger them thar libs. Not when ya fuck yourself and everybody else over healthcare and education, because the brown folks might get some too and ya would literally die, than let them get some. That tends to fuck up liberal democracies and create crooks who blow the dog whistle the loudest to get elected and don't do much else. Except take money from lobbyists and whoever else will grease their palms, including Russians.


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Older publication, it was more true in the past than the present, it's what Zelenskiy and his party were elected to fight and one way was to get ready for EU membership and let the process help to clean it up. No society is perfect, Canada or the USA, we had corruption and were functioning liberal democracies, not a perfect ones. However it is possible to get better and change things in a liberal democracy by electing good people and not crooks, because ya hate brown folks and elect Madison Cawthorn to trigger them thar libs. Not when ya fuck yourself and everybody else over healthcare and education, because the brown folks might get some too and ya would literally die, than let them get some. That tends to fuck up liberal democracies and create crooks who blow the dog whistle the loudest to get elected and don't do not much else.


A noble cause to end hundreds of years of corruption. Ukraine has another dozen or so political parties, each with their own militias. I get that nato is fighting the spread of communism but besides the big Z who else are they arming and why was ukraine so unprepared? I’m all for high ideals but this area has been a boiling pot since the charge of the light brigade.


----------



## injinji (Mar 30, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Nice to let us know who they are..isn't this kind of stuff a secret? . . . . . . . .


It would be like the Marines putting a Marine Corps patch on their uniforms. SOP.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> A noble cause to end hundreds of years of corruption. Ukraine has another dozen or so political parties, each with their own militias. I get that nato is fighting the spread of communism but besides the big Z who else are they arming and why was ukraine so unprepared? I’m all for high ideals but this area has been a boiling pot since the charge of the light brigade.


Well they seems to have done better with civil society and corruption than Vlad, the people feel it's worth fighting and dying for and are all in, including most of the crooks, who aren't psychos. It's a free country, a liberal democracy with freedom of speech and action and with freedom comes it's abuse and one of those abuses is corruption. Every European parliamentary democracy has many parties and coalition governments, it's the norm in such a system.


----------



## injinji (Mar 30, 2022)

ANC said:


> the proverbial hot potato


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well they seems to have done better with civil society and corruption than Vlad, the people feel it's worth fighting and dying for and are all in, including most of the crooks, who aren't psychos. It's a free country, a liberal democracy with freedom of speech and action and with freedom comes it's abuse and one of those abuses is corruption. Every European parliamentary democracy has many parties and coalition governments, it's the norm in such a system.


Was watching an interview on the streets of Lviv, young people sitting at cafes when the air raid siren goes off and people just keep walking around like its just another air raid siren. What surprised me was not one was armed, just trying to finish the last few miles to poland.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

injinji said:


>


People under 20 in Russia grew up with fast food and a western lifestyle, though a poor one. Almost all the groceries in the stores are imported from Europe and they make little at home while depending on oil money like the Saudi's. The nation's capital has been stolen for decades and hidden abroad or used to by luxury items as the spoils of the old soviet union were divided up among the connected and corrupt. Small and medium businesses were stifled and successful ones were stolen by the connected.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Was watching an interview on the streets of Lviv, young people sitting at cafes when the air raid siren goes off and people just keep walking around like its just another air raid siren. What surprised me was not one was armed, just trying to finish the last few miles to poland.


I don’t think there are many gun shops in Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Was watching an interview on the streets of Lviv, young people sitting at cafes when the air raid siren goes off and people just keep walking around like its just another air raid siren. What surprised me was not one was armed, just trying to finish the last few miles to poland.


They drove the Russians back beyond artillery range of the city and only long range rockets can hit it now. They are getting some much needed R&R, unlike the Russians the Ukrainians rotate their troops out of the line for leave regularly. Most of the young people probably have guns and uniforms, but on your day off you sure as shit don't want to carry one and might like to wear sneakers if you can.


----------



## injinji (Mar 30, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Same as the ukrainians most likely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Until the 2014 Revolution of Dignity, Russia sold gas to one man in Ukraine at half price. He then sold it at normal price and used most of the slush for bribes. Russia would tell him who and how much, and he would deliver the money. So corruption is embedded to a deep level. It's going to take a while to root it all out. But let's not pretend not to know the root of it.

It was after a pro Russian government was over turned in 2014 that poot-poot invaded the first time.









Revolution of Dignity - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t think there are many gun shops in Ukraine.


They have a big gun culture and sell them in the west of the country. The government only distributes arms to organized people closer to the Russians and will want them back for local armories.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They have a big gun culture and sell them in the west of the country. The government only distributes arms to organized people closer to the Russians and will want them back for local armories.


Bad call by me.









Business brisk at Kyiv gun shops as Ukrainians rush to buy arms


Threat of invasion, and draft law giving Ukrainians permission to carry firearms, leads to long queues inside weapons stores




www.google.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 30, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> , , , , , , , , . I get that nato is fighting the spread of communism but besides the big Z who else are they arming and why was ukraine so unprepared? . . . . .


Russia is not a communist country. Hasn't been for a long time. NATO is trying to keep a hot war from spreading to other parts of Europe.

Ukraine unprepared? All the pros said they would last four days if they were very lucky. Now over a month later, they have fought Russia to a standstill in the north. They may still lose part of their country, but poot-poot lost this war weeks ago. Everyone sees how weak he is. Now several more countries are wanting to join NATO that had been sitting on the fence, so he's going to get even weaker.


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They drove the Russians back beyond artillery range of the city and only long range rockets can hit it now. They are getting some much needed R&R, unlike the Russians the Ukrainians rotate their troops out of the line for leave regularly. Most of the young people probably have guns and uniforms, but on your day off you sure as shit don't want to carry one and might like to wear sneakers if you can.


You could be right but Lviv is a few miles from Poland, a quick run in sneakers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

The Ukrainians could probably access enough guns AK somethings from NATO to give all ten million half fit men in the country one each. However this would do little good and create big future problems after the war, the EU would not be happy with all those uncontrolled guns around. The government is seriously organizing and arming communities near the Russians and there are reservists of different kinds and the regular army on top of that. Retired officers and NCOs run the reserves and train them and even the irregular forces have been given guns, rules and authority in their areas. However everybody is organized and the weapons are accounted for, except the private ones.

In a place like Ukraine it would be wise to allow any gun you want, as long as it uses standard army caliber and can take army ammunition. An exception made for .22 cal for target use etc. A gov rebate could be given for the purchase of an AK or more for something NATO, that uses it's ammo. Every gun a citizen buys is one the government doesn't have to, when they draft them, they draft their gun too, or they show up with it as a volunteer. Buy an automatic assault rifle, but you must be permitted and register with the police or local reserves, police to be permitted and reserves to register your gun and your ass in a unit for initial firearms training and safety at least.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> You could be right but Lviv is a few miles from Poland, a quick run in sneakers.


Ukrainian men won't and can't leave the country, except for kids and the elderly, all males stay and work or fight. It is the cool thing to do there now for youth and everybody in general, morale is sky high now. Not many will run to Poland and those that do are better off let go, WTF would want such creatures as citizens? I mean they might make republicans, but not patriots.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509277843628466180


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 30, 2022)

I've never watched any of the 100's of these videos that have been posted here, but ...

just looking at them he is probably selling T-Shirts!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

rollitup said:


> I've never watched any of the 100's of these videos that have been posted here, but ...
> 
> just looking at them he is probably selling T-Shirts!


Have a boo at beau, this fellow, has actually got a brain and a heart, the mancave look is partly contrived to suck in good ole boys and civilize them. Former special forces NCO etc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

I see Putin is down to 6% in American polling, he must have lost a lot of republican support recently. Joe will climb in the polls with Ukrainian victory, so will other European leaders, that means the supplies and bullets will keep coming until Vlad is blead white or somebody in Russia does the fucker. If Zelenskiy wins this summer he will be before a joint session before fall, arm in arm with Joe to get some kind of medal and say thanks. Everybody will be trying to figure out how to get as much Russian money as they can, including Zelenskiy, who will get the lion's share.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Putin's Popularity Rises in Russia, Drops Among Americans, Polls Say


A poll showed that approval of Russian President Vladimir Putin's actions has increased from 69 percent in January to 83 percent in March.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2022)

rollitup said:


> I've never watched any of the 100's of these videos that have been posted here, but ...
> 
> just looking at them he is probably selling T-Shirts!


He’s pretty good actually. I’ve enjoyed the content from a centrist dressed like a hard-liner.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Have a boo at beau, this fellow, has actually got a brain and a heart, the mancave look is partly contrived to suck in good ole boys and civilize them. Former special forces NCO etc.


Srsly? He was SpecOps? Respect.


----------



## printer (Mar 30, 2022)

*Hope fades for resolution as Russia orders fresh strikes*
Any potential hopes for an impending resolution to Russia’s war in Ukraine faded on Wednesday as Russian strikes were reported in areas where Moscow suggested the day before it would scale back those offenses.









Hope fades for resolution as Russia orders fresh strikes


Any potential hopes for an impending resolution to Russia’s war in Ukraine faded on Wednesday as Russian strikes were reported in areas where Moscow suggested the day before it would scale back tho…




thehill.com




I did not believe Putin on giving up on the rest of the country. I though he might try a fast one with making the rest of the world think he is pulling back. My first order of business would be to figure out how to harden my tank turrets. Pull them back, refit them and send them out again. At least for the Switchblade drones, the Javelins and such not much you can do.


----------



## injinji (Mar 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Srsly? He was SpecOps? Respect.


He worked under a contract for one of the alphabet agencies. He got left out in the cold when caught bringing folks into the country. But that is the reason those folks hire contractors. Plausible deniability.


----------



## injinji (Mar 30, 2022)

rollitup said:


> I've never watched any of the 100's of these videos that have been posted here, but ...
> 
> just looking at them he is probably selling T-Shirts!


He does sell shirts. It's all plowed back into the journalism. He's in my neck of the woods, and is real active in fund raising for abuse shelters. He's had them lock him out until they realize he is the guy bringing the bag of money.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 30, 2022)

Ukrainian ingenuity - BMW outfitted with heavy weaponry- now that’s class .





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503365400939147273


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Srsly? He was SpecOps? Respect.


Not sure what he did, there is probably a wiki on him. Multilingual so that could mean green berets.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not sure what he did, there is probably a wiki on him. Multilingual so that could mean green berets.


Those are Special Forces. From what I read they aren’t warfare so much as local liaison . Interesting specialty that attracts the more intelligent.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Srsly? He was SpecOps? Respect.











Beau Of The Fifth Column: Interesting Perspective, Crazy Times –...


With “the news” itself (liberal, conservative or fake) making news these days, here’s a new voice joining the conversation about masculinity, guns and politics. Thanks Ryan Humphrey for putting him on my radar. Of course, I had to dig into what this guy is about. Here’s what I’ve discovered...




zandlslant.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 30, 2022)

I like the fact "Hey, it's just a thought".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Those are Special Forces. From what I read they aren’t warfare so much as local liaison . Interesting specialty that attracts the more intelligent.


He seems to have some serious enemies on the right, there appears to be a ton of hatchet jobs done on him. Some one on the right views him as a serious threat I think, I can make my own judgements about people's character and views.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I like the fact "Hey, it's just a thought".


He offers opinion on current events and I agree with him on most things, seems to have his head screwed on straight and knows a lot of interesting stuff. I can see why some on the right view him as a threat, he is, he's image and accent attract their prime customers and they might listen to him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

I must say Donald's most recent plea to Vlad for dirt comes at a wonderful time! The stable jenus just gave the media an excuse to dredge up the Hilary emails Russia (Julian is coming to America soon) scandal, his first impeachment for putting the arm on Zelenskiy, over Javelins no less and of course they were all used as filler and context on Donald's latest appeal to a war criminal and butcher. Vlad currently is a 6% in the US polls and will be flat broke soon, like Donald I suppose, yet Donald continues to cling to him and ask for help against his political rivals. Donald is clearly extra special stupid, we're lucky ya got rid of the stupid bastard, he really does have an IQ of around 85 and is clearly a moron and would be categorized as one by professionals.

The only bigger morons were the people who voted for him, or a republican in 2020. Most of them would be classified as fools and all of them as moral failures, they put their hatred for their fellow Americans ahead of their country, so they weren't patriots either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

printer said:


> *Hope fades for resolution as Russia orders fresh strikes*
> Any potential hopes for an impending resolution to Russia’s war in Ukraine faded on Wednesday as Russian strikes were reported in areas where Moscow suggested the day before it would scale back those offenses.
> 
> The White House viewed the Russia declaration with a high dose of skepticism and was therefore not surprised by the fresh attacks reported near the northern cities of Kyiv and Chernihiv. Meanwhile, Russian and Ukrainian officials have been meeting in Turkey for peace talks, but those conversations have yet to yield any breakthroughs.
> ...


Switchblade 600s carry Javelin warheads.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Switchblade 600s carry Javelin warheads.


Yes...bout a 1000 of those would do...dunno bout the warhead they use...


----------



## injinji (Mar 30, 2022)

To me the thing that scares the right the most about Beau is that once you have heard something, you can not unhear it. The look, the shed, the whole thing just screams to a certain segment, this guy is one of us. So he gets a lot of clicks other progressives will never get. When the Curious George patch is upside down, you know it's one of his phishing expeditions. He gets them on the line, then he slips in the uncomfortable facts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

*Panic buying sets in as Russians feel impact of sanctions*


----------



## printer (Mar 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Switchblade 600s carry Javelin warheads.





BudmanTX said:


> Yes...bout a 1000 of those would do...dunno bout the warhead they use...


The WH just said they were sending another 100. Might be the bigger brother. Still, 100 could be gone in a week if things heat up some more.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 30, 2022)

https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/600374-rand-paul-cuts-deal-on-russia-trade-bill

whatever it takes to get shit done....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

printer said:


> The WH just said they were sending another 100. Might be the bigger brother. Still, 100 could be gone in a week if things heat up some more.


The are produced under license in the UK and Turkey, so Sammy could be pulling a fast one on Vlad. Interesting fact, Turkey gets 90% of it's grain from Ukraine! They will sink any Russians who tries to sink a grain ship, most of it is bound for the Islamic world, including Turkey who is most dependent.

I saw on one of their promo videos that the anti armor 600 uses a Javelin warhead. The smaller 300 is like a small flying claymore mine, it will shred a jeep or truck and kill or injure the occupants, or clean the crew off an artillery gun and probably damage it, hitting an ammo truck would most likely have spectacular results. Russian generals would be a prime target and would probably kill him and most of his staff talking in a circle. The small one can keep them company in a foxhole or machine gun nest, having lot's is nice since ya can kill them before you see them and walk up on defensive positions with the defenders conveniently already dead.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

I gotta tell ya some republicans are all in on Ukraine, it would be hard for some of them to be on the same page as Trump on this one, especially the ex military types and cold warriors. They ain't too worried about disagreeing with Donald on this one, the base is enchanted by the citizens fight for liberty, it's got that WW2 air of moral clarity about it for most people. This has a double whammy effect and will lead to way too much shit going into Ukraine as each side vies to get credit for the victory! Nobody will want to be seen as soft on Russia, not Joe and sure as shit not the republicans, who have thrown Vlad under the bus and are running away from the fucker like he is on fire, with notable exceptions  Don't worry, they will use everything we give them for as long as Vlad is still around and in Ukraine and the extras will keep the fucker out.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Does Ukraine have the tools it needs to beat Russia? | NewsNation*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

Looks like John McCain's widow is UN food ambassador, she seems capable and compassionate, it was a gracious move on Joe's part IMHO. Besides she's richer than God and probably gives a bit away. She talks about trump and Russia...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*U.S. Ambassador Cindy McCain says crisis in Ukraine is undermining food security*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

Fuck you Shoigu, ya fucked and murdered the Russian army with corruption and incompetence, we're just helping to put them in their graves. Your Potemkin Village army is being shattered on the field and exposed as weak and obsolete. Did you provide your master with a plan B? How about advising him that it was the beginning of mud season, the worse time to invade imaginable. If Vlad doesn't replace you the army will be destroyed no matter how much you threaten. Didn't the GRU tell you anything about Ukraine and it's army? They are suppose to be military intelligence, perhaps they spent too much time on breaking into American computers to help Trump? Kinda out of their lane weren't they, I mean assessing the Ukrainian military was suppose to be their job and they work for you!

I can see why he's panicking, in a month he'll be dead or freaking out even more as the Ukrainian army grows faster than he can Shanghai troops or get pilfered and stripped junk on the road or in the air. Week by week it will get worse as new tranches of troops graduate from training and more weapons pour in. When they setup defensive positions held by reservists in the north all those forces will head to other fronts. Vlad is still pouring in the kitchen sink and his goal is now to destroy as much as he can before they kick his ass out. It will be like trying to flush a cat. If he was worth $200 billion, I don't think he can physically destroy more than he can afford to personally pay for!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*While waiting for peace, Shoigu Threatens NATO!*





Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu held a press conference for the first time in a long time. He warned NATO against providing military support to Ukraine.
He said that if NATO sends aircraft and air defense systems to Ukraine to be used against Russia, Russia's response will be very harsh.
Shoigu said that the Russian army has completed the first phase of its main main objective, that Ukraine's military capacity has been severely reduced and they are continuing as planned.
He also said that Ukraine no longer has an air force.
"Our main goal in Ukraine is the liberation of Donbas," Shoigu said. He also argued that the actions of the Ukrainian army in the Black Sea pose a threat to civilian shipping.
Statements were made from the United States about the war in Ukraine.
The issue on the agenda was whether the Russian forces had withdrawn from the capital, Kyiv, and its surroundings.
The Pentagon said that a small number of Russian forces were relocated, but this did not mean withdrawal.
It was said that the war is not going as Russia wants and Russia is losing power.
Statements were also made from the White House.
Communications director, Katedrang Field, said that Russia's relocation of its soldiers does not mean that it stopped the attack, this should not deceive anyone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

It's a good thing those Russians have so much looted money outside the country! Say they can easily get a trillion bucks and if the hunt, another trillion, liquidate the assets. There's Vlad's war chest fund he though he had, but is now tied up of around 700 billion. The bill is already up to $565 billion according to the Ukrainians and I don't imagine they missed much in the billing, say a trillion bucks before Vlad throws in the towel, or gets thrown out of Ukraine. Even two trillion in damages could be covered and most certainly should be, they shouldn't get a dime back IMHO. Vlad will need to live on his government pension and the upkeep for his yachts and mansions in Russia are a bitch.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Russia’s invasion of Ukraine: List of key events, day 34


As the Russia-Ukraine war enters its 34th day, we take a look at the main developments.




www.aljazeera.com





Russia’s invasion has cost Ukraine $565bn in terms of damage to infrastructure, lost economic growth and other factors, economy minister Yulia Svyrydenko has said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)

They need to take private oligarch money too, Vlad has his with others and most of these assholes are thieves anyway. Most of this money they talk about is government money abroad, but there is more private money held by oligarchs and almost every one is a crook in cahoots with Putin. How much Russian cash is laundered New York real-estate FFS? How about London?









Use Russian money to rebuild Ukraine, says bank boss


In a BBC interview, the Ukraine central bank boss proposes a list of extra financial sanctions on Russia.



www.bbc.com


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We've been there before with the cold war, Russia HAD an economy about the size of Italy's before the war and is not a big loss to the global system in the long run. However it does present some short term issues disentangling Russia from the Global economic and trade system. They export a lot of oil and gas along with grain, grain won't be sanctioned or other agricultural commodities, but if the Russian farmers can't get financing to plant this spring, much of Ukraine and Russian grain could be offline this summer and fall. That's why the western system, later the global system of trade and economics was created after the second world war, to prevent war.
> 
> There are many practical reasons why it would be a very dumb idea for both America and China to get into a fight. Russia was late to the game of the global system that excluded them until around the turn of the century. With the death of communism Russia came into the global system and countries like Iran and K Korea were kept out. Stalin was the grave digger of communism, but the Chinese experience of forty years of both, buried it for good. China's rise when the people were unleashed and educated was spectacular, all those Chines students in the 80's and 90's are now professors in the many new universities built there since. They might call themselves the communist party, but ironically they buried communism for good.


When Mr. Xi says jump most of the Chinese still say "how high",I 'm not of the opinion that the Chinese Comm. Party is dead as Xi has rolled back a lot of freedoms,the repression of Hong Kong also shows that the Chinese Gov. doesn't keep their word, the Chinese response to Covid and the strict lockdown that followed was a brutal and stunning demonstration of the power of the party in China,but you are spot on that globalism has made war to painful for a US vs. China war as our economies are too intertwined,which in the end is a good idea for the world as peace is much more achievable when as they say"a rising tide lifts all boats".


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Having friends is very helpful for many things in war, from supplies to spies. When General Eisenhower, after he was appointed supreme allied commander in early 1944, he was given a tour of the British code breaking operation at Bletchley park, to make sure he took the intelligence seriously. By then it was quite an operation employing thousands who could read German field orders before the Germans could decrypt it themselves and they had cracked the high level system Hitler and the High command used. To say that Ike was ecstatic is too light a term, he near danced with delight!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

*‘Terrifying’: Soldier describes encounter with Russian fighters*


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 31, 2022)

I guess the Russian troops dug trenches in the red forest by Chernobyl. Now hundreds are being treated in Belarus. Some died. Not even Chernobyl techs are allowed in that area.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 31, 2022)

That's one of the areas Putin is retreating in. Part of his peace plan. More full of horse s*** than trump.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> That's one of the areas Putin is retreating in. Part of his peace plan. More full of horse s*** than trump.


I don’t think that is possible. That man is packed with horse**** to such a pressure that scientists are still determining new solid-phase forms of horse**** from his emissions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

*Putin In The Dark: U.S. Intel Finds He's Being Misled By Advisers*





Russian President Vladimir Putin is being misinformed by his advisers about the Russia's military struggles in Ukraine, according to declassified U.S. intelligence, the New York Times reports. The Morning Joe panel discusses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

Well Vlad is throwing in the kitchen sink for an Armageddon battle on the fields of Ukraine this summer. I'd call this an escalation, sell them some A10 Warhogs, Vlad will foot the bill. Also any old soviet tanks still in NATO possession, Uncle Sam will replace them and Russia will pay for it. Vlad upped the stakes, but this is not nearly enough to tip the balance, he can't train and equip them as fast as the Ukrainians are doing it with their army.

Here's the answer to the video above, Vlad is going all in and I think we should make the Ukrainians ready to receive the fucker. They need things to kill tanks at longer range when the fight gets off the roads, in the meantime give them whatever they need to destroy the Russians already there. If they need a million man army to do it, then we should equip and train them to the point where they can drive Vlad out of Crimea. When that happens Vlad will probably go chemical, but by then they should be ready for that too.

*Putin authorizes draft of nearly 135,000 into Russian military*


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well Vlad is throwing in the kitchen sink for an Armageddon battle on the fields of Ukraine this summer. I'd call this an escalation, sell them some A10 Warhogs, Vlad will foot the bill. Also any old soviet tanks still in NATO possession, Uncle Sam will replace them and Russia will pay for it. Vlad upped the stakes, but this is not nearly enough to tip the balance, he can't train and equip them as fast as the Ukrainians are doing it with their army.
> 
> Here's the answer to the video above, Vlad is going all in and I think we should make the Ukrainians ready to receive the fucker. They need things to kill tanks at longer range when the fight gets off the roads, in the meantime give them whatever they need to destroy the Russians already there. If they need a million man army to do it, then we should equip and train them to the point where they can drive Vlad out of Crimea. When that happens Vlad will probably go chemical, but by then they should be ready for that too.
> 
> *Putin authorizes draft of nearly 135,000 into Russian military*


At this point, what the US and NATO can do without controversy is send humanitarian supplies. Food, water purifiers, medicines. This will allow the U forces to focus on warfare and continue to pull Vladolf’s armies apart.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

oh this is just funny........."The whole army here is stupid, simply morons." ya don't say......

https://www.pravda.com.ua/eng/news/2022/03/31/7336022/


----------



## printer (Mar 31, 2022)

With the draft that might be an escalation warranting planes for Ukraine.


----------



## Moflow (Mar 31, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> When Mr. Xi says jump most of the Chinese still say "how high",











If everyone in China jumped off a chair at the same time, would it cause an earthquake?


Say there are 1.2 billion people in China, and that each one weighs on average 50 kg (140 lbs), and that Chinese chairs are 50 cm (20 inches) high. The total weight of the Chinese nation would then be 60 × 109 kg, or 60 million tons. If an ‘object’ of this sort of weight fell half a metre it...



www.why.is




Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

problem in the ranks Russia.........









UK spy chief claims Russian soldiers accidentally shot down their own aircraft and are struggling with low morale


The director claimed Putin's advisors are afraid to tell him the truth about "low morale, logistical failures and high Russian casualty numbers."




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> problem in the ranks Russia.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The classic authoritarian corner. Install or reward yes men and lose the strategic picture.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> At this point, what the US and NATO can do without controversy is send humanitarian supplies. Food, water purifiers, medicines. This will allow the U forces to focus on warfare and continue to pull Vladolf’s armies apart.


We should prepare them to defend themselves and to defeat the Russians. I'm sure the Pentagon has a pretty good idea of what is required and know with mathematical precision when Vlad's army will crack and what it will take to do it. Vlad is escalating the conflict by drafting 135K new troops, we should respond to it with enough firepower delivered to the Ukrainians to kill them.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 31, 2022)

Yes Men have better orgies and cocaine.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We should prepare them to defend themselves and to defeat the Russians. I'm sure the Pentagon has a pretty good idea of what is required and know with mathematical precision when Vlad's army will crack and what it will take to do it. Vlad is escalating the conflict by drafting 135K new troops, we should respond to it with enough firepower delivered to the Ukrainians to kill them.


Sending weapons is destabilizing. Sending aid for the people I estimate as being less so.


----------



## printer (Mar 31, 2022)

*Russian President Vladimir Putin signed a decree calling up 134,500 people for military service*
 Putin signed a decree on spring conscription the document was published on the official Internet portal of legal information.

“I decide to carry out from April 1 to July 15, 2022, the conscription of Russian citizens aged 18 to 27 years old who are not in the reserve <...>, in the amount of 134,500 people,” the text says.

In the same decree, the president instructed to dismiss "from military service soldiers, sailors, sergeants and foremen whose term of military service has expired." 

The document entered into force from the date of publication.

The day before, Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu noted that fewer young men would be called up for service this spring than a year ago, and stressed that none of them would be sent to hot spots.








Путин подписал указ о весеннем призыве


Владимир Путин подписал указ о весеннем призыве, документ опубликовали на официальном интернет-портале правовой информации. РИА Новости, 31.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





Media: US withdraws Russian fertilizers from sanctions
*"Kommersant": the United States eased sanctions against Russian products for agriculture*
The United States eased restrictions on the import of Russian mineral fertilizers to avoid a shortage of products, Kommersant writes .

They were included in the list of vital products along with agricultural products, medicines and medical products. 

According to Kommersant's interlocutors, this is due to a shortage in the world market due to problems with supplies from Russia. Major carriers have stopped cooperation with Russian enterprises. And although logistics has already been established with the help of countries that did not impose restrictions, experts noted that after the publication of the license, the situation improved. 

Sources of the publication also hope for the abolition of duties on Russian chemical products. They operate in the United States and Europe on urea-ammonia mixture and phosphorus-containing fertilizers.

As Kommersant notes, Europe and the United States are significantly dependent on supplies from Russia, while Moscow is able to redirect the flow of goods to Asia in the event of a deterioration in the situation.

After the start of the Russian special operation to demilitarize and denazify Ukraine, many Western countries announced large-scale sanctions against Moscow, primarily in the banking sector and in the supply of high-tech products. Brands also announced a suspension of work in the country.








США смягчили санкции против России


США смягчили ограничения на импорт российских минеральных удобрений, чтобы избежать дефицита продукции, пишет "Коммерсантъ". РИА Новости, 31.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The classic authoritarian corner. Install or reward yes men and lose the strategic picture.


poot-poot is just asking the wrong questions. If he were to ask if all the truck tires were dry rotted. Or if the food was spoiled, etc, etc. Then the yes men could spread some knowledge.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Sending weapons is destabilizing. Sending aid for the people I estimate as being less so.


They say they need both and Putin has already destabilized the situation and is seeking to further destabilize it. I say let it all fall down on his head. He has not been pushed to the wall yet, but will be.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

who would have thought this.....radiation poisoning at Chernobyl.......smh....that's what ya get









Dozens of Russian troops 'fall ill with radiation poisoning' at Chernobyl


An employee at the Ukrainian state agency overseeing the exclusion zone claimed some have 'acute radiation sickness'.




metro.co.uk


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> . . . . . . . . . . I'm sure the Pentagon has a pretty good idea of what is required and know with mathematical precision when Vlad's army will crack and what it will take to do it. . . . . . .


Keep in mind those are the same folks who thought Kiev would fall in four days. I don't share your confidence in their prognostic ability.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They say they need both and Putin has already destabilized the situation and is seeking to further destabilize it. I say let it all fall down on his head. He has not been pushed to the wall yet, but will be.


There is that one thing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> who would have thought this.....radiation poisoning at Chernobyl.......smh....that's what ya get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignorance is not bliss, it can kill you, the Ukrainians should just drive them into the area and let the radiation do the rest. Drop leaflets and let them know and firehose them off after stripping them naked before taking them prisoner.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ignorance is not bliss, it can kill you, the Ukrainians should just drive them into the area and let the radiation do the rest. Drop leaflets and let them know and firehose them off after stripping them naked before taking them prisoner.


this ignorance is just to much......Russians should have known to leave the area alone.....but noooooooooooooooooo...lets make dust and dig trenches.....smh


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ignorance is not bliss, it can kill you, the Ukrainians should just drive them into the area and let the radiation do the rest. Drop leaflets and let them know and firehose them off after stripping them naked before taking them prisoner.


Unless you’re in the building, radiation levels are well below the injury threshold, not counting long-term cancer hazard.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Unless you’re in the building, radiation levels are well below the injury threshold, not counting long-term cancer hazard.


think even then, they still watch the radiation lvls when people move in and out of the buildings there.....no


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> There is that one thing.
> 
> View attachment 5111046


Yeah, well ya need to be mindful of it, but not live in fear of it or it allow you to be bullied threats. He is under an almost immediate death sentence if he does use nukes, when you hear Vlad heading for his bunker in the Urals worry, he won't do it while he's in the Kremlin. Vlad is fighting mightily to survive, that what this is all about now, his survival, if he loses badly in Ukraine and is humiliated, he knows it will threaten him back home. Like in America, it's not the left or liberals he has to worry about, he has to worry about those like himself the most, those he elevated to power. They won't be pissed that he went into Ukraine, but that he failed and fucked the country with his blunders. So Vlad has to win, but not at all costs, his primary goal now is to survive at home, but he is struggling to survive nonetheless and is definitely not suicidal, though he is getting pretty pissed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Unless you’re in the building, radiation levels are well below the injury threshold, not counting long-term cancer hazard.


Lie to them...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Lie to them...


That is terrorism. I expect better from the surprisingly robust underdog. The one precious resource that Ukraine holds so far is the moral high ground.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

injinji said:


> Keep in mind those are the same folks who thought Kiev would fall in four days. I don't share your confidence in their prognostic ability.


Everybody thought that and the Pentagon always overestimated the Russian army as a matter of policy. Even the Russians never knew how shitty they were, so how could anybody else? I expected a good fight, but this is fucking ridiculous and I figure that was the reaction of the generals, it was with the retired ones on TV!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That is terrorism. I expect better from the surprisingly robust underdog. The one precious resource that Ukraine holds so far is the moral high ground.


Lie to them cleverly, it is dangerous to be digging foxholes there FFS, would you want to do it?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> There is that one thing.
> 
> View attachment 5111046


think we have a match


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> think we have a match
> 
> View attachment 5111052


Let’s not strike that match.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Let’s not strike that match.


agreed


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Lie to them cleverly, it is dangerous to be digging foxholes there FFS, would you want to do it?


I would rather not dig a foxhole under any conditions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> this ignorance is just to much......Russians should have known to leave the area alone.....but noooooooooooooooooo...lets make dust and dig trenches.....smh


It's still wet and muddy, but later this summer it would be worse when the dust flies. It's an exclusion zone because a lot of the fallout landed there and it is highly contaminated. The Russians there need to be warned what they are into.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's still wet and muddy, but later this summer it would be worse when the dust flies. It's an exclusion zone because a lot of the fallout landed there and it is highly contaminated. The Russians there need to be warned what they are into.


despite being wet and muddy the whole area is radioactive, even the trees are now, one of the reasons they called it the red forest

the russian already knew about the area and should have told the conscipts and military to NOT go in there period, did they, NOPE


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509553524824326150
these will come in handy, they're already getting tanks from Russia soooo


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

go ahead do it....and welcome to article 5......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509520521624530949


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> despite being wet and muddy the whole area is radioactive, even the trees are now, one of the reasons they called it the red forest
> 
> the russian already knew about the area and should have told the conscipts and military to NOT go in there period, did they, NOPE


Just a sign of much bigger problems, the military is an organization, with emphasis on ORGANIZATION, without organization and discipline you have a mob. A hundred trained, organized and armed men can defeat a mob many times their size, even if they are armed. The Russians are more of a mob than an army and they have a mob boss at the top.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just a sign of much bigger problems, the military is an organization, with emphasis on ORGANIZATION, without organization and discipline you have a mob. A hundred trained, organized and armed men can defeat a mob many times their size, even if they are armed. The Russians are more of a mob than an army and they have a mob boss at the top.


umm you forgot Fascist in there.......Russian Fascist Mob......


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509518391362859015


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2022)

Hey I think property is 3rd cheapest in the world over here... and we have no nukes pointed at us.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> go ahead do it....and welcome to article 5......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509520521624530949


Well he is at war with his FSB and the GRU was suppose to tell him all about the Ukrainian military and conditions in the country. Most of the hackers are younger and probably know the truth, it will force Vlad to expend his cyber weapons and expose himself. Like missiles once you use one, it's gone for good. Apparently we can do as much or more damage to them, but not to their financial system, that would be the economic equivalent of bouncing the rubble. We could shut the lights off, cut the phone service and generally give them far more problems than they already have.

It is bad news though and an escalation that could cause us some issues, but if it doesn't kill us, it will make us stronger and they won't get to do it again. It will mean a faster transition to a robust, secure, green new grid in the end, as the lobbyist lose their grip in the face of crises. Cutting of Russian gas has the same effect in the EU, it speeds up change and removes roadblocks for something we know is coming anyway.


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> despite being wet and muddy the whole area is radioactive, even the trees are now, one of the reasons they called it the red forest
> 
> the russian already knew about the area and should have told the conscipts and military to NOT go in there period, did they, NOPE


Remember when the phrase “the Red Army” was a fearsome thing? I think one of the most expensive things for Vladolf is the loss of that reputation gained at great expense some 80 years ago.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Remember when the phrase “the Red Army” was a fearsome thing? I think one of the most expensive things for Vladolf is the loss of that reputation gained at great expense some 80 years ago.


yeah i remember that, everyone always told us the red army was a badboy........after looking that the Vlad army now, all i can do really is chuckle......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

injinji said:


> Keep in mind those are the same folks who thought Kiev would fall in four days. I don't share your confidence in their prognostic ability.


Vlad has just done the best possible audit of his forces and provided an extremely large statistical sample for analysis by professional militaries and intelligence agencies, they've taken his measure and are ROTFL.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

Yep in the betting contest of big cocks, Vlad whipped out a tiny pecker and is getting laughed off the stage by the well hung...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509566333515620356


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Sending weapons is destabilizing. Sending aid for the people I estimate as being less so.


Can you be much less stable than having Russia invading your country? DIY was calling this a proxy war, and I disagreed, but perhaps it has turned into one. We can't send men in to fight without causing Putin to escalate to at least chemical weapons, and potentially nukes...but how much more can he do? Hes drafting 150K men, but they'll be green recruits, not of much use, and many will probably dessert at the first chance...I say send the Ukraines as many weapons as they can use, while stepping up chemical and nuke survival training...they're fighting this war for the whole world while we armchair general...at least give them the tools to do the job we're abandoning them to do for us


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Unless you’re in the building, radiation levels are well below the injury threshold, not counting long-term cancer hazard.


Even if you're digging trenches, that you then shelter in? May not be "that bad" but I'll take a hard pass


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Even if you're digging trenches, that you then shelter in? May not be "that bad" but I'll take a hard pass


Trenching brings up uncontaminated soil that can be laid down around the trench. That trench won’t be much hotter than background.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yeah, well ya need to be mindful of it, but not live in fear of it or it allow you to be bullied threats. He is under an almost immediate death sentence if he does use nukes, when you hear Vlad heading for his bunker in the Urals worry, he won't do it while he's in the Kremlin. Vlad is fighting mightily to survive, that what this is all about now, his survival, if he loses badly in Ukraine and is humiliated, he knows it will threaten him back home. Like in America, it's not the left or liberals he has to worry about, he has to worry about those like himself the most, those he elevated to power. They won't be pissed that he went into Ukraine, but that he failed and fucked the country with his blunders. So Vlad has to win, but not at all costs, his primary goal now is to survive at home, but he is struggling to survive nonetheless and is definitely not suicidal, though he is getting pretty pissed.


If he is still believing the yes men, then he IS stupid...I know he got rid of some, but did he replace them with more? Does he not have at least one or two people he can rely on, who he can have check out the reports he's getting? It seems inconceivable to me that he is that easily misled...he may not be a genius, but hes been acting like an idiot


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> go ahead do it....and welcome to article 5......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509520521624530949


I personally would consider that an act of aggression, and would use it as a reason to send men into Ukraine


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> If he is still believing the yes men, then he IS stupid...I know he got rid of some, but did he replace them with more? Does he not have at least one or two people he can rely on, who he can have check out the reports he's getting? It seems inconceivable to me that he is that easily misled...he may not be a genius, but hes been acting like an idiot


He is watching German TV news and I've posted quite a bit of their English programing, it's the same as all the free media's, so he has to be getting another narrative and independent military analysis, he speaks German. He might refuse to believe it, but he must be curious to know the reaction in the west, so it's likely he's watching some satellite TV. It is an easy information resource for him to access personally and it at least must have him wondering!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I personally would consider that an act of aggression, and would use it as a reason to send men into Ukraine


or llike Zelensky wants "no fly zone"


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

ANC said:


> Hey I think property is 3rd cheapest in the world over here... and we have no nukes pointed at us.


What’s a house on a hectare or three cost?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

If Vlad loses, it will be the fanatical nationalist who do him, those driven out of Donbass and military hardliners who are being humiliated.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Former Russian TV host explains surprising Putin poll*


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Let’s not strike that match.


Funny thing. The wife is putting together a Springbok at the moment named Strike One.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

injinji said:


> Funny thing. The wife is putting together a Springbok at the moment named Strike One.
> 
> View attachment 5111084


The puzzle has met its … oh look! Dirt!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

If Vlad is seeing shit like this on German TV he will freak out, Vlad the spymaster will pay attention when the head of British intelligence speaks. He even understands English enough that he doesn't need the translation, Vlad is a spy and always was, when a peer speaks he listens, but might not believe, but he heard him for sure.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'This is the day Putin fights back against Europe', says Nic Robertson*





CNN's Nic Robertson reports on a statement from Russian President Vladimir Putin that all payments for Russian oil, from 'unfriendly' nations, will have to be done in rubles. Russia will no longer accept euros.


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Vlad is seeing shit like this on German TV he will freak out, Vlad the spymaster will pay attention when the head of British intelligence speaks. He even understands English enough that he doesn't need the translation, Vlad is a spy and always was, when a peer speaks he listens, but might not believe, but he heard him for sure.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *'This is the day Putin fights back against Europe', says Nic Robertson*
> 
> ...


They backed away from that a little. Now they are saying that paying in Rubles will be phased in.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

eh don't pay him, tell him to go suck it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

Maybe we should all get together and give Vlad an ward to get his attention, we can present him with the Military Moron award and Strategic Idiot trophy. Kinda like the Oscars for militaries, they all show up in their dress uniforms with their wives...

Make a special award for every blunder.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine War: UK military chief says 'Putin has already lost'*





In a speech, the UK's Military Chief, Sir Tony Radakin says "in many ways, Putin has already lost" the war in Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

One thing that might get Vlad's attention and that of others in Russia would be a pronouncement that, all Russian assets abroad will be put under Ukrainian control, unless Russia vacates all of Ukraine, including Crimea by... All Putin's war chest and all of the oligarch's money and property under the control or the influence of the EU, NATO and it's allies. There are many financially trained women refugees that the Ukrainian government could hire in Poland to take care of collecting and accounting for it for now. They would be as motivated as the soldiers!  If Vlad thought their men fucked him on the battlefield, wait till their wives get him by the financial balls!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

The Ukrainians were probably watching their mortar rounds fall by this drone or another one and chased the Russians around as they ran for their lives. What ya call live fire, as in live on their cellphone. They can zero in on the Russian foxholes FFS!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russian soldiers run for their lives as Ukraine forces destroy base*


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe we should all get together and give Vlad an ward to get his attention, we can present him with the Military Moron award and Strategic Idiot trophy. Kinda like the Oscars for militaries, they all show up in their dress uniforms with their wives...
> 
> Make a special award for every blunder.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


he lost this war as soon has he stepped in, and in winter no less


----------



## mooray (Mar 31, 2022)

Putin suffers from delusions of grandeur.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

mooray said:


> Putin suffers from delusions of grandeur.


Well looks like we've gotta bitch slap that outta him...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

mooray said:


> Putin suffers from delusions of grandeur.


My favorite insult at performance review time was “delusions of adequacy”.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509560144757207044

Ukraine's representative to the UN reading a book called "What's wrong with Diplomacy" while the Russian rep speaks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

I like the last part, the guys wanna start construction companies after the war, they too think there will be lot's of Russian money around...
*The brutality of war on Ukraine’s front lines*


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

looks like UA is getting a little help


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509437820540227588


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

The Ukrainian army has been expanded with new troops and will grow in size weekly as new regular army troops graduate from accelerated training courses. Also anybody retired from the army in the last 5 years has been reabsorbed back into the army and other older retired people are training local reserves.

I think this is that army in action, they fight smarter than the Russians and are taking less casualties even in attack than they are. They can replace loses quickly and are organizing and fielding new units weekly, plus they are backed up by competent, motivated and trained reserves. The idea is to eject Vlad's army from Ukraine as quickly as the can and cut them off while they are still stuck on the roads to destroy as many of them as they can. Over a thousand anti armor weapons a day means the Ukrainians are running through Russians and equipment like shit through a goose. As their army and military power grows over time, there is no way Vlad can withstand it during summer gruella season. Right now Vlad is throwing good money after bad, reinforcing a losing and hopeless situation.

Let's make no bones about it, if Vlad could afford to have a million man army he would have it already and he can't afford to raise that many troops. Raising troops is one thing, who is going to train and motivate them? Feed them? With the current bunch running the show, they will steal their food and starve them to death before they get to the border.

Vlad can't concentrate enough infantry to win, he's got armor, but that is kinda useless when confined to the roads. They need long range artillery and drones to deal with the open field kind of combat, when the Russians can get off the roads and bypass built up areas. Meanwhile destroy as much as you can and kill as many as you can, line the roads with IEDs on their expected line of advances etc and send reservists gruella attacks, drones and special forces after their logistics and trucks in their rear.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine War: Ukrainian troops in Izyum confident of victory*


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Sending weapons is destabilizing. Sending aid for the people I estimate as being less so.


I think the only way to win this war is to have the people over there from Russia tired of it. But getting them to see the lies is tough. Just like some in this country. Sad to say.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 31, 2022)

The mad midgets usual tactic is install a puppet government to do his bidding and level any cities that resist. Ukraine won't submit so the shirtless shetland pony rider will try to level the whole country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

If the Ukrainians need tanks, how many Soviet ones are still in NATO countries, leftover from the Warsaw pact? There should be a few.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The mad midgets usual tactic is install a puppet government to do his bidding and level any cities that resist. Ukraine won't submit so the shirtless shetland pony rider will try to level the whole country.


The Ukrainians might be able to hack his other ride.









LOOK: Dr. Evil's Plan Realized: Sharks With Laser Beams







www.google.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If the Ukrainians need tanks, how many Soviet ones are still in NATO countries, leftover from the Warsaw pact? There should be a few.


or the ones just left of the battlefield now......


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

come get your T-80 here, we also have t-72's and some APC's


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> come get your T-80 here, we also have t-72's and some APC's
> View attachment 5111247


I need an all-terrain septic tank


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I need an all-terrain septic tank


we just might have that too.....but it's in the rear


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Seriously, here is my work bench, how about yours?
> 
> View attachment 5107593


Tis all?? My scrap pile is bigger by far. But enjoy the money pit. I was smart enough to sell mine while still profitable. I hope you bought more motors. Those knock offs fry quick. LOL.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Ukrainian army has been expanded with new troops and will grow in size weekly as new regular army troops graduate from accelerated training courses. Also anybody retired from the army in the last 5 years has been reabsorbed back into the army and other older retired people are training local reserves.
> 
> I think this is that army in action, they fight smarter than the Russians and are taking less casualties even in attack than they are. They can replace loses quickly and are organizing and fielding new units weekly, plus they are backed up by competent, motivated and trained reserves. The idea is to eject Vlad's army from Ukraine as quickly as the can and cut them off while they are still stuck on the roads to destroy as many of them as they can. Over a thousand anti armor weapons a day means the Ukrainians are running through Russians and equipment like shit through a goose. As their army and military power grows over time, there is no way Vlad can withstand it during summer gruella season. Right now Vlad is throwing good money after bad, reinforcing a losing and hopeless situation.
> 
> ...


It was reported CNN just now Russian troops are failing to take orders. 40k dead or ran away.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 31, 2022)

North Korea is no better …… * facepalm


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Seriously, here is my work bench, how about yours?
> 
> View attachment 5107593


Looks like a drone.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Looks like a drone.


Isn’t it dromantic


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Isn’t it dromantic


As opposed to being droll?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> As opposed to being droll?


That would work for something with wheels.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

What I think is so interesting about this "War" is not that Russia decided to finally do something, it's that Americans understand the situation so poorly.
Most people think the Fascists were defeated in World War II and that was the end of them.
Not so.
Key figures of the Nazi regime were spirited away to Ukraine, to set up shop there.
They exist there TO THIS DAY.
Not Neo Nazis, as the media calls them, but THE Nazis.
Same ones from World War II. They still wear the patches on their uniforms.
And Americans are cheering them and sending them money.
It's a strange, strange world we live in.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Tis all?? My scrap pile is bigger by far. But enjoy the money pit. I was smart enough to sell mine while still profitable. I hope you bought more motors. Those knock offs fry quick. LOL.


Sub250 is the future for hobbyists and FAA regs are gonna be a bitch, but I'm licensed anyway in Canada, if you ain't breaking shit you ain't flying quads.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> What I think is so interesting about this "War" is not that Russia decided to finally do something, it's that Americans understand the situation so poorly.
> Most people think the Fascists were defeated in World War II and that was the end of them.
> Not so.
> Key figures of the Nazi regime were spirited away to Ukraine, to set up shop there.
> ...


No.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> What I think is so interesting about this "War" is not that Russia decided to finally do something, it's that Americans understand the situation so poorly.
> Most people think the Fascists were defeated in World War II and that was the end of them.
> Not so.
> Key figures of the Nazi regime were spirited away to Ukraine, to set up shop there.
> ...


uh huh.

Cool story bro. It must have been a total surprise for those 90 year old Nazis when Putin had to blow the living fuck out of a whole country to finally capture them.

I heard Alex Jones talking about those 1945 sleeper cells we set up in Ukraine. Now I know he is not a totally insane, lying fucktard. Thanks.

Maybe Putin will save us too.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

It's simple fact.
Notice i had no judgement, just surprise.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sub250 is the future for hobbyists and FAA regs are gonna be a bitch, but I'm licensed anyway in Canada, if you ain't breaking shit you ain't flying quads.


I did more than I should have. And DJI flame wheel based hex's and octos in heavy lift configurations. Bought skids of returned Solo's to fix and resell. Market is dead. And my $3 home built 2 and 5 G jammer will blind and cripple you. Fat Shark aint got a chance. And FCC regs force Spektrum to accept outside interference. Not beefing with you. Just not sure of your actual experience beyond wanna be racer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> What I think is so interesting about this "War" is not that Russia decided to finally do something, it's that Americans understand the situation so poorly.
> Most people think the Fascists were defeated in World War II and that was the end of them.
> Not so.
> Key figures of the Nazi regime were spirited away to Ukraine, to set up shop there.
> ...


What I find so ironic about this war is the Russians will pay for all of it, everything. They already paid for the millions of soviet era small arms that are killing them and they will pay for the modern weapons that are killing them, they will pay for the destruction and restitution too. There is plenty of Russian money and much is already in the bank, they won't get any of it back after this shit.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What I find so ironic about this war is the Russians will pay for all of it, everything. They already paid for the millions of soviet era small arms that are killing them and they will pay for the modern weapons that are killing them, they will pay for the destruction and restitution too. There is plenty of Russian money and much is already in the bank, they won't get any of it back after this shit.


LOL
Russian currency doubled in value last week, the week before, and is scheduled to double again this week.
They developed a gold backed internal Ruble to counter sanctions last time, and now it is causing sanctions to rebound on the West.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 31, 2022)

Looks like a standard hobbyist drone


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> It's simple fact.
> Notice i had no judgement, just surprise.


You also have no bibliography. Showing up with a ridiculous idea and not providing links to reputable sources means only one thing. Troll.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Looks like a standard hobbyist drone


DJI Mavick at 600 times retail.


Billy the Mountain said:


> Looks like a standard hobbyist drone


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You also have no bibliography. Showing up with a ridiculous idea and not providing links to reputable sources means only one thing. Troll.


You seem upset.
Here, Let's George's dulcet tones explain how everyone but Americans see this conflict.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I did more than I should have. And DJI flame wheel based hex's and octos in heavy lift configurations. Bought skids of returned Solo's to fix and resell. Market is dead. And my $3 home built 2 and 5 G jammer will blind and cripple you. Fat Shark aint got a chance. And FCC regs force Spektrum to accept outside interference. Not beefing with you. Just not sure of your actual experience beyond wanna be racer.


I have other drones and planes too, but I'm not commercial and I don't race, but like cheap thrills, nobody flies long range with 5.8 video usually 1.2 or 1.3GHz and dragon link or TBS for control, you need a FCC license too in the states, but not many people who fly long range worry about that too much, but they will! ID in the sky is coming.

You can see why in Ukraine, hobbyist are using 4G cell service dongles too, for low long range and some are experimenting with starlink control, but Uncle Sam will want that, it's too valuable for cheap unjammable drones with unlimited control range. I figure the next generation of American drones will be starlink controlled, with 25ms of latency, it allows direct FPV control and very high data transfer rates from multiple sensors.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> You seem upset.
> Here, Let's George's dulcet tones explain how everyone but Americans see this conflict.











George Galloway’s disgraceful record shows he is no friend of progressives


The Batley and Spen by-election candidate is an opportunist who has spent his career lauding tyrants.




www.newstatesman.com


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> LOL
> Russian currency doubled in value last week, the week before, and is scheduled to double again this week.
> They developed a gold backed internal Ruble to counter sanctions last time, and now it is causing sanctions to rebound on the West.


You're bad at math as well


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> You seem upset.
> Here, Let's George's dulcet tones explain how everyone but Americans see this conflict.


The poor guy is ashamed of his head.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

The New progressives


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> George Galloway’s disgraceful record shows he is no friend of progressives
> 
> 
> The Batley and Spen by-election candidate is an opportunist who has spent his career lauding tyrants.
> ...


Hate the man, not the message


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2022)

Glad the cons are finally stepping out of the closet.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> The poor guy is ashamed of his head.


You got a voice like George, gotta spiff your appearance up a bit before the show.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Glad the cons are finally stepping out of the closet.
> View attachment 5111281


I feel honored.


----------



## Horselover fat (Mar 31, 2022)

Here you can see how russia has given the liberated donetsk people their best equipment to fight the fascist ukranians. They really care about those people. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509610712766853120


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Hate the man, not the message


The message is blatantly authoritarian. Your tenure here will not make you any rubbles.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

Well, I guess Putin decided hanging the Nazis was enough.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

I mean, the Russians beat Hitler the first time, might as well finish the job,
America was supporting them.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> The poor guy is ashamed of his head.


Skip to 33 minutes and learn something.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 31, 2022)

*Russian Troops Suffer ‘Acute Radiation Sickness’ After Digging Chernobyl Trenches*


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> You got a voice like George, gotta spiff your appearance up a bit before the show.


The appearance of disrespect. His mother told him not to ware a hat indoors. Cant be trusted.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Skip to 33 minutes and learn something.


Mickey Spillane wannabe


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> *Russian Troops Suffer ‘Acute Radiation Sickness’ After Digging Chernobyl Trenches*


I think this is a psyop


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> The appearance of disrespect. His mother told him not to ware a hat indoors. Cant be trusted.


I can see you are a man of excellent judgement.
Can't hear anyone with a hat on. Brilliant. Logical.
You're a special sort.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

guess someone doesn't know the history of the united russian party


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> guess someone doesn't know the history of the united russian party


Do tell, Captain Random...


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> I can see you are a man of excellent judgement.
> Can't hear anyone with a hat on. Brilliant. Logical.
> You're a special sort.


You only get one first impression.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> You only get one first impression.


Then you get to actually know the person and ugggh.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Do tell, Captain Random...





Russians running yearslong Trolling operation to project their blame onto Ukraine.



post 297 enjoy


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

I offered you a professor of political science and history, and you give me a propaganda outlet.
Not a fair trade.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

He says that since preparations began in 2014, they now have a half million trained experienced men in Ukraine, not counting the new troops being raised and reservists since the war began. He is in the reserves, but there are different kinds, his kind are as good as regular combat troops.
*Day 35: War in Ukraine*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## shimbob (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Key figures of the Nazi regime were spirited away to Ukraine, to set up shop there.
> They exist there TO THIS DAY.
> Not Neo Nazis, as the media calls them, but THE Nazis.
> Same ones from World War II. They still wear the patches on their uniforms.


Ah yes, those Original, born & bred Nazi, who probably saw Hitler during one of his parades. Born in the early 1900s, they were likely aged 20-50 at the end of WW2 when they fled. Now aged 97-127 years old, they're an existential threat to Russia.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

This is what Fascists do.
The Military industrial complex gotta sell them bombs.
But relax, the Russians are walking through these mercenary jokers like a field of wheat.
Freedom will come to Ukraine soon, Mother Russia will bring it with a kiss.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> I offered you a professor of political science and history, and you give me a propaganda outlet.
> Not a fair trade.


that's wikipedia not propaganda, gotta understand United Russia is a facist party....


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

shimbob said:


> Ah yes, those Original, born & bred Nazi, who probably saw Hitler during one of his parades. Born in the early 1900s, they were likely aged 20-50 at the end of WW2 when they fled. Now aged 97-127 years old, they're an existential threat to Russia.


The fascist regime still exists.
Obviously not staffed by 100 year old men.
Sometimes you have to use just a smidgen of common sense.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that's wikipedia not propaganda, gotta understand United Russia is a facist party....


It's Rawstory. com
not wikipedia.
you don't even know what your reading.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> It's Rawstory. com
> not wikipedia.
> you don't even know what your reading.


post 297...read down


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

*Day 36: Russia captured Ukrainian refugees!*


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> post 297...read down


yeah, nah.
I use news outlets.
ones in several countries, so I get a rounded view of what's going on.
I am aware of the communist party's existence in America for decades.
it's a fringe group.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Day 36: Russia captured Ukrainian refugees!*


we get it, you subscribe to your propaganda.
But that's what it is.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> yeah, nah.
> I use news outlets.
> ones in several countries, so I get a rounded view of what's going on.
> I am aware of the communist party's existence in America for decades.
> it's a fringe group.


well what news outlets your watch, and please tell me your not follow pucket carlson, your being brain washed


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> well what news outlets your watch, and please tell me your not follow pucket carlson, your being brain washed


A wide variety. I don't focus on any one show.
I'm not trying to be a party member.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

*Why Releasing U.S. Intel Is 'Frying Putin's Mind'*


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> A wide variety. I don't focus on any one show.
> I'm not trying to be a party member.


your doing it right here, following the united russia narrative.......aka fox, aka carlson


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 31, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> uh huh.
> 
> Cool story bro. It must have been a total surprise for those 90 year old Nazis when Putin had to blow the living fuck out of a whole country to finally capture them.
> 
> ...


With news on Hunter Biden.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

Makes little difference to me what any of you believe.
But it is illuminating when I consider whose advice has any weight.


----------



## shimbob (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Makes little difference to me what any of you believe.
> But it is illuminating when I consider whose advice has any weight.


You sure seem to have a big ego. Member what you said about big egos?


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

shimbob said:


> You sure seem to have a big ego. Member what you said about big egos?


Ego?
No. I've never followed the crowd.
That's why I have the success I do, while others talk about what they WOULD DO.


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> . . . . . . . .Key figures of the Nazi regime were spirited away to Ukraine, to set up shop there.
> They exist there TO THIS DAY.
> Not Neo Nazis, as the media calls them, but THE Nazis.
> Same ones from World War II. . . . . . . . .


But aren't they really old now? I mean, how many of them are still alive after all these years. And other than jamming up the lines at the DMV, how much harm can all these really old men do? And wouldn't they stand out, speaking German? And how did they get by from 1945 until the wall came down inside the USSR? It's not that I don't believe you, it's just that the logistics don't sound possible.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

injinji said:


> But aren't they really old now? I mean, how many of them are still alive after all these years. And other than jamming up the lines at the DMV, how much harm can all these really old men do? And wouldn't they stand out, speaking German? And how did they get by from 1945 until the wall came down inside the USSR? It's not that I don't believe you, it's just that the logistics don't sound possible.


As I said:
Americans don't know the actual facts of the situation.
I'm not working a job here. I don't have to fill you in on everything you apparently forgot to learn.


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> LOL
> Russian currency doubled in value last week, the week before, and is scheduled to double again this week.
> They developed a gold backed internal Ruble to counter sanctions last time, and now it is causing sanctions to rebound on the West.


Most folks play down the advantages of a state controlled economy. But when you can schedule when the money markets double, that has to be good, right?


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

injinji said:


> Most folks play down the advantages of a state controlled economy. But when you can schedule when the money markets double, that has to be good, right?


Since everyone was expecting the Ruble to plummet, they are watching it's movements closely.
Trends are identified, projections made.
It's standard financial management.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> As I said:
> Americans don't know the actual facts of the situation.
> I'm not working a job here. I don't have to fill you in on everything you apparently forgot to learn.


evidently you don't either.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Since everyone was expecting the Ruble to plummet, they are watching it's movements closely.
> Trends are identified, projections made.
> It's standard financial management.


the ruble is only worth .012...that's less than a cent


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> evidently you don't either.....


You can lead a horse to water...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Looks like a standard hobbyist drone


Looks like a DJI Mavic, a commercial off the shelf drone that you can order on Amazon, the video display is a tablet, instead of a phone. It has the same range as the heavy mortar they are using and they can see exactly where the shots are falling. He is located away from the mortar crew incase he is radio located. The Russians can jam and radio locate these, but they don't have much equipment to do it, or don't in many places. You can get an SDR dongle for a cellphone to scan the entire radio spectrum for jamming before launch. It uses a 2.4 GHz encrypted data link and it's range can be extended and jamming mitigated with a directional antenna pointed in the direction of the drone. If they use it with a ground station on a tripod, it can use a GPS tracker to accurately aim a narrow powerful beam at the drone and receive from it, if it is line of sight. This can foil both jamming and radio location, to an extent.


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think this is a psyop


Agreed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> LOL
> Russian currency doubled in value last week, the week before, and is scheduled to double again this week.
> They developed a gold backed internal Ruble to counter sanctions last time, and now it is causing sanctions to rebound on the West.


Change for a rubble in dollars, is still a dollar... Toilet paper is worth more, or soon will be.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Change for a rubble in dollars, is still a dollar... Toilet paper is worth more, or soon will be.


The American dollar is no longer the Petrodollar.
Rubles buy oil now.
Everything is changing, and Americans just can't wrap their minds around that.
But they better soon.
The Russians have a Gold backed Ruble internally, and American debt is only backed by MORE DEBT.
It's going to be ugly.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

for the Russian, yes it is


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2022)

I just ask this. Are we not capable of defending ourselves from ICBM's as my Air Force MP friends claim. We have paid how much for Ronny Rayguns Star wars. Upto to Frumps Space Force. And we are being fleeced with cardboard armor as our oligarchs skim? Same as Putin. 

We had no issue with aerial combat with soviets in Korea, Laos, Vietnam and Syria. And fully nuclear capable for all. 

No one wants the vulture capitalism to end but the Ukrainians. All of you need to get a clue.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> for the Russian, yes it is


The Russians, who are partners of the country we owe all th emoney to: China.
Yeah, it'll be bad for them....


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> . . . . . . . . But relax, the Russians are walking through these mercenary jokers like a field of wheat.. . . . .


I bet the farmers in Ukraine are pissed. Not two days go by without them having to tow some sort of V infested hardware out of their fields. You know it's going to be hell on their planting schedule.

Speaking of mercenary jokers, the Ukrainian President is making a laughingstock of poot-poot. I know he was a comedian and everything, but it is really mean to pick on someone who is handicapped. poot-poot can't help it if his army was sold on E-bay and no one told him.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> The American dollar is no longer the Petrodollar.
> Rubles buy oil now.
> Everything is changing, and Americans just can't wrap their minds around that.
> But they better soon.
> ...


As rupples are being denied as payment. You poor fool. 

And aspire to this level of primate contribution.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I just ask this. Are we not capable of defending ourselves from ICBM's as my Air Force MP friends claim. We have paid how much for Ronny Rayguns Star wars. Upto to Frumps Space Force. And we are being fleeced with cardboard armor as our oligarchs skim? Same as Putin.
> 
> We had no issue with aerial combat with soviets in Korea, Laos, Vietnam and Syria. And fully nuclear capable for all.
> 
> No one wants the vulture capitalism to end but the Ukrainians. All of you need to get a clue.


The hypersonic weapons change everything. There is no defense.
Starting hostilities in that manner would be a losing proposition.
That's why it's limited to mercenaries and propaganda right now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> The Russians, who are partners of the country we owe all th emoney to: China.
> Yeah, it'll be bad for them....


hate to bust the ruble on ya, even china's market is hurting as well, simply cause of the ruble......and they're gdp is also dropping as well


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> As rupples are being denied as payment. You poor fool.
> 
> And aspire to this level of primate contribution.
> 
> View attachment 5111314


What currency did India just buy oil in?
Was it the American dollar as historically used?
No, it wasn't...


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> . . . . . . . . . .Sometimes you have to use just a smidgen of common sense.


A helpful hint. In your line of work, you never need to say that again.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

injinji said:


> A helpful hint. In your line of work, you never need to say that again.


Helpful hint from acomplete stranger.
Very useful.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> The hypersonic weapons change everything. There is no defense.
> Starting hostilities in that manner would be a losing proposition.
> That's why it's limited to mercenaries and propaganda right now.


Like sunrise egg farms packaging from MI on T-72's as reactive armor. The time was a month ago.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hate to bust the ruble on ya, even china's market is hurting as well, simply cause of the ruble......and they're gdp is also dropping as well


China is hurting, as displayed by their surpassing America as the world's largest economy?
You jokers don't even make any sense.
Victims of propaganda.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> What currency did India just buy oil in?
> Was it the American dollar as historically used?
> No, it wasn't...


Rupee's

oh and btw









India says no plans for now to buy Russian oil in rupees


India is not considering buying oil from Russia or any other country using Indian rupees, the junior oil minister told parliament on Monday, after Western nations imposed sanctions on Russia over its invasion of Ukraine.




www.reuters.com


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Rupee's
> 
> oh and btw
> 
> ...


Soros wouldn't lie to you!
LMAO.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> This is what Fascists do.
> The Military industrial complex gotta sell them bombs.
> But relax, the Russians are walking through these mercenary jokers like a field of wheat.
> Freedom will come to Ukraine soon, Mother Russia will bring it with a kiss.


Will he save girls' sports too?


That's important.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Will he save girls' sports too?
> 
> 
> That's important.


Russians don't like girlss with penis'.
You can protest for your clan though.
Wear your pride flag and demonstrate.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Ego?
> No. I've never followed the crowd.
> That's why I have the success I do, while others talk about what they WOULD DO.


Have mom bring you another Hot Pocket.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> What currency did India just buy oil in?
> Was it the American dollar as historically used?
> No, it wasn't...


85% dependency. I see another strong armed robbery. But bark on. As another corrupt country bows to petro industry.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Russians don't like dudes with penis'.
> You can protest for your clan though.
> Wear your pride flag and demonstrate.


Priceless.


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> . . . . . . . . . .I'm not working a job here. . . . . . . .


Wow! Are you saying you're sucking poot-poot's micro dick for free? Man, you must be a true believer. I don't blame Russian trolls for how they make a living, but man, I can't image them doing it for free.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Have mom bring you another Hot Pocket.


She's dead for several years, but thanks for that.
Nice guy.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Priceless.


Your accomplishment for the week.
Congrats, you caught a typo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Priceless.


And for this he sucks Putin's cock?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> She's dead for several years, but thanks for that.
> Nice guy.


Sadly I see you driving her to an early grave. Shame on you.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> What currency did India just buy oil in?
> Was it the American dollar as historically used?
> No, it wasn't...


You suck at this.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You suck at this.


I F'ing hate when you make sense. Damn.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

injinji said:


> Wow! Are you saying you're sucking poot-poot's micro dick for free? Man, you must be a true believer. I don't blame Russian trolls for how they make a living, but man, I can't image them doing it for free.


Russian troll.
That's how far you have fallen down the rabbit hole.
You are seeing Russians in the bushes.
They are all busy laying the smackdown on Ukrainian Nazis.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Russians don't like girlss with penis'.
> You can protest for your clan though.
> Wear your pride flag and demonstrate.


Yer a real useful idiot, or maybe just an idiot...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Your accomplishment for the week.
> Congrats, you caught a typo.


Oh, sure. A typo.

Lol


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sadly I see you driving her to an early grave. Shame on you.


And that's all needed to learn about you.
Trash human.
I will remember.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Russian troll.
> That's how far you have fallen down the rabbit hole.
> You are seeing Russians in the bushes.
> They are all busy laying the smackdown on Ukrainian Nazis.


Tell me, who else has thousands of nukes pointed at you right now?


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Tell me, who else has thousands of nukes pointed at you right now?


No one in the world.
I doubt Lancaster, Va is on the nuclear target map.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> And that's all needed to learn about you.
> Trash human.
> I will remember.


Then remove your less than trash self from my posts. At least I'm human. Not a chimp my mom dressed up like you mastered more than some sign language. Off with you now.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Mar 31, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Then remove your less than trash self from my posts. At least I'm human. Not a chimp my mom dressed up like you mastered more than some sign language. Off with you now.


Suck it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> No one in the world.
> I doubt Lancaster, Va is on the nuclear target map.


Again. Go on. Git!








US Nuclear Target Map: Most Safe and Unsafe Areas


The threat of nuclear war has been a significant shadow looming over the 20th and 21st centuries. Although the focus on nuclear weapons is one that comes and goes from popular consciousness, the reality of




survivalfreedom.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

Putin is watching this, or would if he was smart, it's German TV and was broadcast in German too, Putin speaks German and he knows this guy. He never spoke up before, but he feels safe enough to do it now. Vlad could learn a lot by watching a bit of German TV news in the evening and would be stupid not to do so.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Putin critic Mikhail Khodorkovsky: Putin realizes 'there can be no military solution' | DW Interview*




Mar 31, 2022

Over a month after Moscow launched its invasion of Ukraine, Russian President Vladimir Putin has come to understand that "there can be no military solution here," exiled Russian oil tycoon Mikhail Khodorkovsky told DW. Khodorkovsky, a prominent critic of the Russian leader, previously spent a decade in prison in Russia on charges widely regarded as revenge for challenging Putin's rule. Russian troops began their invasion of Ukraine on February 24. Putin announced that the operation aimed at "demilitarizing" and "de-nazifying" the former Soviet state and protecting Russian speakers in the country. But with Russia failing to quickly occupy the country due to strong Ukrainian resistance and its troops getting bogged down, Moscow recently announced a change in its war aims, saying that it will focus on the "liberation" of the Donbas region in eastern Ukraine. "Putin is stuck when it comes to the military operation," Khodorkovsky said, adding, "Putin has two options now: Either he escalates things, which could mean either introducing mobilization or using tactical nuclear weapons, or he can stabilize the situation and begin peace talks in earnest." In the interview with DW, Khodorkovsky also stressed the importance of a unified Western position. "The West's position needs to be clear, meaning comprehensive support for Ukraine if the war continues and in case Putin uses tactical nuclear weapons or other weapons of mass destruction," he underlined. "That sort of clear position from the West will, let's say, help Putin make the right decision."


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> . . . . . . . . . .Trends are identified, projections made.
> It's standard financial management.


Yes. All the better money markets decide ahead of time what different currencies are worth.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Suck it.


So much for the fake nice guy chasing clicks. 

Do tell your boss you converted Americans to more democracy. Less Frump crime syndicate. Hope you get a raise. And not an old Soviet


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> The hypersonic weapons change everything. There is no defense.
> Starting hostilities in that manner would be a losing proposition.
> That's why it's limited to mercenaries and propaganda right now.


But the ones they fired didn't maneuver to evade ground fire as advertised, Aren't those called ballistic missiles? And doesn't everyone have them?

I do agree that they have been used for propaganda. But aren't the mercenaries all from Syria and Chechnya? I don't think they will be using ballistic missiles. Unless it is to knock down housing. They are hell on housing.


----------



## shimbob (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Soros wouldn't lie to you!
> LMAO.


Reuters is owned/controlled by Soros?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2022)

injinji said:


> But the ones they fired didn't maneuver to evade ground fire as advertised, Aren't those called ballistic missiles? And doesn't everyone have them?
> 
> I do agree that they have been used for propaganda. But aren't the mercenaries all from Syria and Chechnya? I don't think they will be using ballistic missiles. Unless it is to knock down housing. They are hell on housing.


Just falling from space like V2's. Only thing hyper sonic. We are still battling scram jet tech to this day. And isn't a field cannon shell hyper sonic. Why the new found fear? Payload must be really small to achieve these speeds at diminished atmospheric conditions. And thus requiring more fuel and smaller load for surface to surface in atmosphere. It is BS.

Raytheon has received hundreds of billions, if not trillions to give us focused microwaves to disperse crowds and maybe damage electronics if allowed enough time on target. Stay afraid people. And we shall keep killing in the name of.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 31, 2022)

*Russia drafts 134,500 conscripts but says they won't go to Ukraine*

https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/russia-drafts-134500-conscripts-says-they-wont-go-ukraine-2022-03-31/


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Soros. . . . . .


But I thought you were anti Nazi. Why the Jewish hate? You are confusing me.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 31, 2022)

Yeah @MICHI-CAN 

Yeah right... He is calling them up and ain't going to use them.

The American Vietnam was a war like this one. Soldiers sent to keep a country from doing what they wanted.
I figure it's the same for Ukraine. The real danger there was that an actual democratic society in Ukraine would make Russia look bad.
That is what they are being called up and dying for.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Yeah @MICHI-CAN
> 
> Yeah right... He is calling them up and ain't going to use them.
> 
> ...


More afoot than the livestock need be told. Insane money being stolen. And Innocent people dying to justify it. Get the mob out of government and business. HA HA. We just pardon threats to society as we "Look forward." 

I have no respect for our leaders. And less for those rooting for the biggest frauds.


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

He makes some good points but I don't agree with his analysis of the situation Ukraine has a population of 45 million, population of Russia is 144 million and it is demographically old. It has 3 times the population, not that large a difference, Russia used to have an economy the size of Italy's but it has been or soon will be chopped in half. In addition it is under sanction and many vital parts for cars and infrastructure cannot be obtained and the banking system is near in collapse.

The Ukrainians already have a half million men under arms plus reserves and they are training new units weekly from recruits, In a month they will be much stronger than they are today. They are taking the fight to the Russians now and will be stronger in another month and can make some serious gains, when they get more operational flexibility with more soldiers.

We have yet to see the effects of new weapons and the Ukrainians need a way to interdict the Russian logistics behind their lines on the roads and in the supply dumps. Drones might do it and infiltrating troops will do it too, but they must find ways of cutting off Russians over extended on the roads to make rapid progress with minimal casualties. With there advantages in night vision equipment and drones they might be able to pull it off. The long range artillery they are getting from NATO now can be useful for this too, NATO already trained them on how to use it and are training more now. A drone spots it and calls down fire on the target from artillery many miles away.

If they want tanks, eastern European countries should have a few soviet ones kicking around, they seem to have lots of other soviet shit like AKs, RPGs and mortars, so artillery pieces, rocket launchers and tanks ain't a reach. It can be replaced by new stuff from Uncle Sam, the EU and Sweden, why not, the Russians will pay for it in the end. Since Russia is so weak, they can afford to give shit up temporarily, every tank the Ukrainians destroy is one less coming at NATO anyway. The Ukrainians appear to be making efficient use of the modern anti tank weapons, I've heard no complaints about wastage!

I think the Ukrainians will drive Vlad out of Ukraine completely by summer, Vlad can't get enough people into the field of battle in time. The Ukrainians simply have more soldiers or will, with western support their combat power has been multiplied to a nation several times their size. The Ukrainians need this war over ASAP and need to destroy as much of the Russian army as they can while they are still stuck on the roads.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*What can we learn from the first six weeks into the Russian invasion of Ukraine? | DW News*


----------



## printer (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> It's simple fact.
> Notice i had no judgement, just surprise.


So with Putin saying the Ukrainians are not a different people but Russians under the skin, and there was not much different between Russians and Ukrainians all through the Iron Curtain era, with your reasoning Russians should be Nazis also.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

printer said:


> So with Putin saying the Ukrainians are not a different people but Russians under the skin, and there was not much different between Russians and Ukrainians all through the Iron Curtain era, with your reasoning Russians should be Nazis also.


Or at least Vlad is mass murdering his own people!


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)

printer said:


> So with Putin saying the Ukrainians are not a different people but Russians under the skin, and there was not much different between Russians and Ukrainians all through the Iron Curtain era, with your reasoning Russians should be Nazis also.


I think his story would be much more interesting if the USSR had frozen the Nazis in cryogenic chambers. Then thawed them out when the walls came tumbling down and sent them to Ukraine. But the real twist is they are trans now. They all converted to Judaism.

I would buy that book.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> come get your T-80 here, we also have t-72's and some APC's
> View attachment 5111247


Looks like a gun show in Knoxville


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Looks like a gun show in Knoxville


Didn't you have a wild fire in your neck of the woods? I saw it mentioned in a hiking video. Hope all is well.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> What I think is so interesting about this "War" is not that Russia decided to finally do something, it's that Americans understand the situation so poorly.
> Most people think the Fascists were defeated in World War II and that was the end of them.
> Not so.
> Key figures of the Nazi regime were spirited away to Ukraine, to set up shop there.
> ...


Just when I think I can't read anything stupider than I already have, someone has to post something like that ^ ...congratulations, you might be in the running for a job a faux, they need someone to write ridiculous shit for fucker Carlson.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2022)

injinji said:


> Didn't you have a wild fire in your neck of the woods? I saw it mentioned in a hiking video. Hope all is well.


Yes, I'm In a motel room right now, they made us evacuate last night, but unless shit goes very wrong tonight, we'll go home tomorrow. It was quite bad last night,the windwas blowing hard, gusting up into the50s, blowing fire all over, they had at least 4 spots they were working on, butthe wind died down now and they're making good progress now


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Hate the man, not the message


I can do both, easily


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Yes, I'm In a motel room right now, they made us evacuate last night, but unless shit goes very wrong tonight, we'll go home tomorrow. It was quite bad last night,the windwas blowing hard, gusting up into the50s, blowing fire all over, they had at least 4 spots they were working on, butthe wind died down now and they're making good progress now


Hope your place is alright, looks like some rain would help, spring showers and such.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Here you can see how russia has given the liberated donetsk people their best equipment to fight the fascist ukranians. They really care about those people.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509610712766853120


Sad thing is, that probably is some of the russian's better gear


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Skip to 33 minutes and learn something.


No


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think this is a psyop











Facts About Chernobyl on its 32nd Anniversary


Wildlife is thriving—but humans wont be able to live near Chernobyl for a long time.




www.newsweek.com




Sounds like it's still not a good place to hang out


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> I can see you are a man of excellent judgement.
> Can't hear anyone with a hat on. Brilliant. Logical.
> You're a special sort.


I cant hear you, you must be wearing a hat


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> The fascist regime still exists.
> Obviously not staffed by 100 year old men.
> Sometimes you have to use just a smidgen of common sense.


....do I even have to make a joke? No? Ok then


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> yeah, nah.
> I use news outlets.
> ones in several countries, so I get a rounded view of what's going on.
> I am aware of the communist party's existence in America for decades.
> it's a fringe group.


That's what I do and well...AP, Reuters, Al Jazeera, BBC world, times asia, politico, foreign affairs....and I never once even started to equate Ukraine with Brazil or Argentina...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> we get it, you subscribe to your propaganda.
> But that's what it is.


Whose "we" ? You got a sock in your pocket?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> As I said:
> Americans don't know the actual facts of the situation.
> I'm not working a job here. I don't have to fill you in on everything you apparently forgot to learn.


Translation: I'm talking out of my ass and hoping it smells better than my breath, but they're both full of shit


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

The beauty is it spells tramp


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> The American dollar is no longer the Petrodollar.
> Rubles buy oil now.
> Everything is changing, and Americans just can't wrap their minds around that.
> But they better soon.
> ...


I think I russia's gold backed ruble wont mean a fucking thing when they try to use them outside of russia... they're being frozen out by the wealthiest countries in the world, any business they're allowed to do is to keep the world economy, and the economies of third world countries from collapsing


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I just ask this. Are we not capable of defending ourselves from ICBM's as my Air Force MP friends claim. We have paid how much for Ronny Rayguns Star wars. Upto to Frumps Space Force. And we are being fleeced with cardboard armor as our oligarchs skim? Same as Putin.
> 
> We had no issue with aerial combat with soviets in Korea, Laos, Vietnam and Syria. And fully nuclear capable for all.
> 
> No one wants the vulture capitalism to end but the Ukrainians. All of you need to get a clue.


We're giving the Ukrainians weapons for free, all NATO nations are...the funds for rebuilding Ukrain, and paying for some of those weapons will come from Putin himself, and his oligarchs...so where is all of this vulture capitalism?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> The Russians, who are partners of the country we owe all th emoney to: China.
> Yeah, it'll be bad for them....


China buys us treasury bills, that's why they say they own part of the us debt....about the same amount Japan owns...Great Britain, Ireland, and Belgium own about the same amount between them....but big bad china owns our soul...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> We're giving the Ukrainians weapons for free, all NATO nations are...the funds for rebuilding Ukrain, and paying for some of those weapons will come from Putin himself, and his oligarchs...so where is all of this vulture capitalism?


Already paid for by we the people. And where is Putins piggy bank? How about this artificial inflation that has already lead to historical records in profits for corporations. 25% increase last year in USA alone. As wages are again being driven down. And lest we forget that the banks rule the world. They will not hand over a dime. Will most likely scream economic collapse and extort another bail out. Sorry for the facts. We are but livestock to the wealthy.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I think I russia's gold backed ruble wont mean a fucking thing when they try to use them outside of russia... they're being frozen out by the wealthiest countries in the world, any business they're allowed to do is to keep the world economy, and the economies of third world countries from collapsing


gold-pressed putinum


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> The hypersonic weapons change everything. There is no defense.
> Starting hostilities in that manner would be a losing proposition.
> That's why it's limited to mercenaries and propaganda right now.


Putin's hypersonic missile is crap...built by the lowest bidder, supervised by a greedy oligarch, tested by corrupt army officers....and we now have both one if the missiles AND a mobile control station...it is now useless shit....expensive useless shit


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Russians don't like girlss with penis'.
> You can protest for your clan though.
> Wear your pride flag and demonstrate.


No, the country that doped every woman athlete they ever let compete internationally so hard that they had 5 o'clock shadow and Adam's apples dont like female athletes with dicks....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Already paid for by we the people. And where is Putins piggy bank? How about this artificial inflation that has already lead to historical records in profits for corporations. 25% increase last year in USA alone. As wages are again being driven down. And lest we forget that the banks rule the world. They will not hand over a dime. Will most likely scream economic collapse and extort another bail out. Sorry for the facts. We are but livestock to the wealthy.


He is purported to be worth over 200 billion managed by three main oligarchs. People connected to Putin probably have at least a trillion maybe two in money abroad. How much laundered real estate is in NY? London? In NATO countries? Assets can be liquidated, it ain't all yachts either, but their plan to escape on them failed. Putin also has a "war chest" of $700 Billion frozen and there's other money and gold on top of that, we literally have it all in the bank. Switzerland is cooperating and so are all the usual tax havens in the Bahamas and Panama.

I think they should threaten to turn control of it all over to Ukraine unless they withdraw by a given date. There are a lot of financially trained Ukrainian women refugees in Poland who the government can hire to manage and collect it. If Vlad thought he got fucked by their men in battle, wait till their wives get their hands on his financial nuts! Think they will be as motivated as their husbands? They would squeeze every dime out of the fuckers if it took ten years to find it all.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> *Russia drafts 134,500 conscripts but says they won't go to Ukraine*
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/russia-drafts-134500-conscripts-says-they-wont-go-ukraine-2022-03-31/


They must need more crossing guards in red square


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He is purported to be worth over 200 billion managed by three main oligarchs. People connected to Putin probably have at least a trillion maybe two in money abroad. How much laundered real estate is in NY? London? In NATO countries? Assets can be liquidated, it ain't all yachts either, but their plan to escape on them failed. Putin also has a "war chest" of $700 Billion frozen and there's other money and gold on top of that, we literally have it all in the bank. Switzerland is cooperating and so are all the usual tax havens in the Bahamas and Panama.
> 
> I think they should threaten to turn control of it all over to Ukraine unless they withdraw by a given date. There are a lot of financially trained Ukrainian women refugees in Poland who the government can hire to manage and collet it. If Vlad though he got fucked by their men in battle, wait till their wives get their hands on his financial nuts! Think they will be as motivated as their husbands? They would squeeze every dime out of the fuckers it it took ten years to find it all.


We all know how effective a bit of palm greasing is in this money is speech world. And the unethical practices it has made legal. Are you seriously of the belief anyone but the working class and below will pay for anything? And say the bill is paid by Russian interests? How much of that will be distributed to those who truly lost everything? As much as we receive now from criminal companies menial fines. I merely state what we witness. More honest about it I suppose.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> They must need more crossing guards in red square


More oppression to fend off growing dissent. Although that shifty eyed bastard is at 85% approval in Russia. Let the thousands of mothers, wives and families of those sadly lost start talking.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> They must need more crossing guards in red square


Pushkin Square, will soon to be renamed Putin square and they will have his name in 3 foot high gold Cyrillic letters... Why not he's acting more like Donald every day, maybe their the same, but Putin is smarter, or was!

Every one of those conscripts will end up in Ukraine and they will be taken from small rural areas, not the large cities, where the funerals would cause a stir. This is how they are selecting troops to go to Ukraine, mostly from Siberia or eastern Russian. What's wrong, no contract soldiers or recent veterans volunteering? The Ukrainians don't have any manpower issues, many join the territorials as volunteers because they probably get paid less than the army, if at all. They had 330 K mostly men return to fight a few weeks back and it could be up to 500K by now, some soldiers and reservists are even eager for combat and the chance to kill Russians.

So Vlad's green conscripts jump on the train, do they go directly to a depot on route get armed and shown one end of a gun from the other, back on trains and off to Ukraine to be slaughtered like sheep? Or do they undergo weeks or even months of training and then get slaughtered by even more Ukrainian soldiers who defeated those units they are to be replacements for?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pushkin Square, will soon to be renamed Putin square and they will have his name in 3 foot high gold Cyrillic letters... Why not he's acting more like Donald every day



I've noticed that, and it's weird


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We all know how effective a bit of palm greasing is in this money is speech world. And the unethical practices it has made legal. Are you seriously of the belief anyone but the working class and below will pay for anything? And say the bill is paid by Russian interests? How much of that will be distributed to those who truly lost everything? As much as we receive now from criminal companies menial fines. I merely state what we witness. More honest about it I suppose.


I think it can be done, of course they would give NATO money from it to repay all the aid and new equipment for NATO to replace the soviet junk they gave to Ukraine. They would instantly have the arms dealers in their corner on that one, they will want their business too! People who lost house and were made refugees will be compensated. public buildings and schools will need to be built and there will be a lot of construction going on and materials to do it from the EU, they also will also want a piece of the action. There will be enough money to tempt Jesus, but there will be a lot of eyeballs on it too, as well as a lot of hands out for it. If they put Ukrainian women refugees in charge of it it will get where it is needed the most. They will put a different picture of a child war victim in the lobby every day for motivation, if any is needed. Maybe they'll call them the Angels of Revenge or something and they will be national heroes handing out fat checks on TV to rub Vlad's nose in it forever. Even the Russian prisoners cleaning up the rubble this summer will be paid from Vlad's money.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)

Russian Troops Suffer ‘Acute Radiation Sickness’ After Digging Chernobyl Trenches


SeanGallupSeveral hundred Russian soldiers were forced to hastily withdraw from the Chernobyl nuclear power plant in Ukraine after suffering “acute radiation sickness” from contaminated soil, according to Ukrainian officials.The troops, who dug trenches in a contaminated Red Forest near the site...




news.yahoo.com






*Russian Troops Suffer ‘Acute Radiation Sickness’ After Digging Chernobyl Trenches*

Several hundred Russian soldiers were forced to hastily withdraw from the Chernobyl nuclear power plant in Ukraine after suffering “acute radiation sickness” from contaminated soil, according to Ukrainian officials.

The troops, who dug trenches in a contaminated Red Forest near the site of the worst nuclear disaster in history, are now reportedly being treated in a special medical facility in Gomel, Belarus. The forest is so named because thousands of pine trees turned red during the 1986 nuclear disaster. The area is considered so highly toxic that not even highly specialized Chernobyl workers are allowed to enter the zone.

Energoatom, the Ukrainian agency in charge of the country’s nuclear power stations, said the Russian soldiers had panicked and fled.

“It has been confirmed that the occupiers who seized the Chernobyl nuclear power plant and other facilities in the Exclusion Zone set off in two columns towards Ukraine’s border with Belarus. The occupiers announced their intentions to leave the Chernobyl nuclear power plant this morning to the Ukrainian personnel of the station," the agency said in a statement on Telegram, adding that a small number of Russians still remained at the facility.

The agency said it had also confirmed reports of Russian forces digging trenches in the Red Forest, “the most polluted in the entire exclusion zone.”

“Not surprisingly, the occupiers received significant doses of radiation and panicked at the first sign of illness. And it showed up very quickly.”

Local reports suggest that seven buses with the zapped troops arrived in Gomel early Thursday. Journalists on the ground have also reported “ghost buses” of dead soldiers being transported from Belarus to Russia under the cover of dark.

Ukraine Admits It’s ‘Impossible’ to Say if Chernobyl Is Safe

U.S. intelligence reported Wednesday that Russian forces began withdrawing from the defunct site. Russia said the withdrawal from Chernobyl was part of a pledge to scale back the invasion. But Ukrainian media says it is actually because the troops were “irradiated” from the contaminated soil.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Horselover fat (Apr 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like a DJI Mavic, a commercial off the shelf drone that you can order on Amazon, the video display is a tablet, instead of a phone. It has the same range as the heavy mortar they are using and they can see exactly where the shots are falling. He is located away from the mortar crew incase he is radio located. The Russians can jam and radio locate these, but they don't have much equipment to do it, or don't in many places. You can get an SDR dongle for a cellphone to scan the entire radio spectrum for jamming before launch. It uses a 2.4 GHz encrypted data link and it's range can be extended and jamming mitigated with a directional antenna pointed in the direction of the drone. If they use it with a ground station on a tripod, it can use a GPS tracker to accurately aim a narrow powerful beam at the drone and receive from it, if it is line of sight. This can foil both jamming and radio location, to an extent.


Finland sent quite a bit of those drones to ukraine and some people laughed at them, but I think our army knew what they were sending. Finland has the biggest artillery in Europe btw... coming over our eastern border may prove challenging


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 1, 2022)

*This Just IN :*

Donald Trump gives Press Conference to appologize to the American People for being a horrible president.

*Also just in :*


Vladimir Putin
President of Russia

Has agreed to leave Ukraine in Fifteen Days.
He said it was the biggest mistake of his life and he is sorry!






*April Fools!*


----------



## Moflow (Apr 1, 2022)

War in Ukraine: Russia accuses Ukraine of attacking oil depot


Russia claims a Ukrainian helicopter raid set fuel tanks ablaze in Belgorod, a Russian city.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 1, 2022)

Moflow said:


> War in Ukraine: Russia accuses Ukraine of attacking oil depot
> 
> 
> Russia claims a Ukrainian helicopter raid set fuel tanks ablaze in Belgorod, a Russian city.
> ...


The Bully is crying "FOUL?"
That's rich.

What is the phrase? *"Tit for Tat."

EDIT:*

I didn't read down enough

There is no verification of this. 





> Ukraine is yet to claim responsibility for this attack, but if it were confirmed it would be the first time that Ukrainian aircraft have flown into Russian airspace to hit a target. bringing the war home to Russia.


----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2022)

follow the bread crumbs home!


----------



## Horselover fat (Apr 1, 2022)

ANC said:


> follow the bread crumbs home!


This is good for the ukranian farmers' militaria collections.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 1, 2022)

Enough to buy one Geely Geometry auto.


----------



## OldMedUser (Apr 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pushkin Square, will soon to be renamed Putin square and they will have his name in 3 foot high gold Cyrillic letters... Why not he's acting more like Donald every day, maybe their the same, but Putin is smarter, or was!
> 
> Every one of those conscripts will end up in Ukraine and they will be taken from small rural areas, not the large cities, where the funerals would cause a stir. This is how they are selecting troops to go to Ukraine, mostly from Siberia or eastern Russian. What's wrong, no contract soldiers or recent veterans volunteering? The Ukrainians don't have any manpower issues, many join the territorials as volunteers because they probably get paid less than the army, if at all. They had 330 K mostly men return to fight a few weeks back and it could be up to 500K by now, some soldiers and reservists are even eager for combat and the chance to kill Russians.
> 
> So Vlad's green conscripts jump on the train, do they go directly to a depot on route get armed and shown one end of a gun from the other, back on trains and off to Ukraine to be slaughtered like sheep? Or do they undergo weeks or even months of training and then get slaughtered by even more Ukrainian soldiers who defeated those units they are to be replacements for?


These guys will be kept in Russia to deal with the ever growing crowds of unarmed protesters as more Russians get educated about what's really going on.

No f'n Starbux or new iPhone! Fuck that I'm raising hell! lol


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 1, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> I guess the Russian troops dug trenches in the red forest by Chernobyl. Now hundreds are being treated in Belarus. Some died. Not even Chernobyl techs are allowed in that area.


Incredible incompetence would be funny if not so sad,first the Russians shoot up the nuclear plant then they dig trenches in highly radioactive ground are these guys for real, the blunders just keep coming,hopefully they will FK up the Ukraine invasion 2.0 redux plan which is now to regroup and drive to Odessa making Ukraine a land locked country.


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> They must need more crossing guards in red square


Looks like Jamboree is canceled.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

Looks they are taking it to the Russians, or it was a provocation by Russia.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Video shows helicopters attacking fuel depot inside Russia*


----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2022)

What do we say to the Russians?


GO FUCK YOURSELVES!


----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Yes, I'm In a motel room right now, they made us evacuate last night, but unless shit goes very wrong tonight, we'll go home tomorrow. It was quite bad last night,the windwas blowing hard, gusting up into the50s, blowing fire all over, they had at least 4 spots they were working on, butthe wind died down now and they're making good progress now


Fire is always scary in the mountains. Glad to hear they are making headway. Hope you guys get more rain, less wind. 

We had a really big fire 20 miles south of us (but only 2 miles from BIL's farm) a couple three weeks ago. It looked like it was going to hang around for weeks, but then we got 10 inches of rain, so it's no longer a threat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

*'A Campaign That Is Floundering Badly': Russian War Lacks Battlefield Commander*


----------



## injinji (Apr 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> China buys us treasury bills, that's why they say they own part of the us debt....about the same amount Japan owns...Great Britain, Ireland, and Belgium own about the same amount between them....but big bad china owns our soul...


What is the old saying? Owe someone 100 grand, and they own you. Owe someone a hundred million, and you own them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

I don't think the Russians have many killer drones, if they do, they are made from commercial RC parts, or will be.
They talk about Switchblade "systems", I don't think that means individual drones, but groups of them with a controller.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How Ukraine is using kamikaze drones to turn the tables on Russia*






CNN's Tom Foreman explains how kamikaze drones work, and how Ukrainian soldiers are using them to gain an advantage against Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

Wait till the survivers get back to town, unless Vlad ships them all to a Gulag to keep the word from getting out.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The story of an elite Russian unit's war in Ukraine - BBC Newsnight*





Russia’s 331st Guards Parachute Regiment is considered "the best of the best", but BBC Newsnight has been tracing the casualties as the unit battles through Ukraine.


----------



## injinji (Apr 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> No, the country that doped every woman athlete they ever let compete internationally so hard that they had 5 o'clock shadow and Adam's apples dont like female athletes with dicks....


When the lady's swim team have to shave their chests before matches. . . . .


----------



## injinji (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 1, 2022)

ANC said:


> follow the bread crumbs home!



Ukraine hasn't claimed responsibility for that yet, remember the mad midget loves false flags.


----------



## injinji (Apr 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ukraine hasn't claimed responsibility for that yet, remember the mad midget loves false flags.


It's better for them not to claim it. I think they did it, but if poot-poot thinks some of his folks did it, it will cause him more worries.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

injinji said:


>


It's gonna piss Vlad off if it was the Ukrainians, but he should expect more of it as Ukrainian military power grows, unless Uncle Sam throttles them, an unpopular move.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> It's better for them not to claim it. I think they did it, but if poot-poot thinks some of his folks did it, it will cause him more worries.


The emerging policy might be, ok attack Russian territory, military targets only and use Russian weapons only to do it, NO American stuff!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ukraine hasn't claimed responsibility for that yet, remember the mad midget loves false flags.


Are false flags even necessary at this point?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Are false flags even necessary at this point?


Might be an excuse to use chemicals, however, the fuel was vital to the invasion and there are other ways to do that without shooting himself in the foot. They claim the Ukrainian air force was destroyed, so how could it be them?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

No shit Sherlock!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Putin’s Ukraine strategy dismantled by expert: ‘Not hearts and minds’


VLADIMIR PUTIN's Ukraine strategy has been dismantled by an expert who told Express.co.uk that his bloody invasion is "not going to win hearts and minds".




www.express.co.uk





*Putin’s Ukraine strategy dismantled by expert: ‘Not going to win hearts and minds’*
*VLADIMIR PUTIN's Ukraine strategy has been dismantled by an expert who told Express.co.uk that his bloody invasion is "not going to win hearts and minds".*


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Are false flags even necessary at this point?


If it was Russians, it suggests Vladolf is trying to dig out of the corner that he’s in. Cornered rats have a berserker mode. This’ll need watching. An accident involving chemical weapons is my least favorite scenario here.


----------



## printer (Apr 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> That's what I do and well...AP, Reuters, Al Jazeera, BBC world, times asia, politico, foreign affairs....and I never once even started to equate Ukraine with Brazil or Argentina...


Foreign Affairs and Times Asia are new to me, glad you posted them.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Whose "we" ? You got a sock in your pocket?


Aw heck, close enough.


----------



## Offmymeds (Apr 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ukraine hasn't claimed responsibility for that yet, remember the mad midget loves false flags.


How'd they get helicopters 30 km inside Russia? Do the Russians turn off the air defense at night?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

That Helicopter attack was in Belgorod, around 20 miles from the border with Ukraine, on the highway south to Kharkiv and there is heavy fighting in the area. Coincidentally a Russian ammo dump blew up there too the other day...


----------



## printer (Apr 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks they are taking it to the Russians, or it was a provocation by Russia.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Video shows helicopters attacking fuel depot inside Russia*


"We had nothing to do with it." (Now our Israeli friends...)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Incredible incompetence would be funny if not so sad,first the Russians shoot up the nuclear plant then they dig trenches in highly radioactive ground are these guys for real, the blunders just keep coming,hopefully they will FK up the Ukraine invasion 2.0 redux plan which is now to regroup and drive to Odessa making Ukraine a land locked country.


They lost two columns of troops over it who started panicking when they got sick and had to go back to Belarus, that's why they evacuated, they had to.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

i've watched a couple of clips of that attack, yes to choppers but you can't see the insignia or tail numbers.....so 1: false flag, 2: is disidents in the ranks, maybe pissed off russians that don't wanna fight took it out themselves to stop the war......3: highly doubtful, the ukrainian did do it, but i have seen any reports of them have those kind of choppers or any infact in they're arsenal......that part i don't know....


----------



## printer (Apr 1, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> How'd they get helicopters 30 km inside Russia? Do the Russians turn off the air defense at night?


Go low my friend.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> How'd they get helicopters 30 km inside Russia? Do the Russians turn off the air defense at night?


Fly low and use cheap drones as decoys to trick air defense. The Ukrainian pilots have night vision and can fly a few feet over the fields and between groups of trees. These days they can simulate the mission using a video game with real terrain data and fly through it ahead of time to practice. They fly about 3 or four feet off the ground at night and down roads that drones tell them are unguarded.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 1, 2022)

I did the attack run …. Called up my mates and we had a go.


----------



## printer (Apr 1, 2022)

Iran offers Russia measures to avoid US sanctions
*Deputy head of the Central Bank of Iran Karimi: Tehran offered Moscow measures to avoid US sanctions*
The Iranian authorities have offered Russia steps to counter US sanctions and cooperate in the current environment, Mohsen Karimi, deputy head of the Central Bank of the Islamic Republic for international affairs, told RIA Novosti.










Иран предложил России меры по уходу от санкций США


Власти Ирана предложили России шаги для противостояния американским санкциям и сотрудничеству в нынешних условиях, заявил РИА Новости замглавы Центробанка... РИА Новости, 01.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





Russia and Belarus plan to completely abolish roaming by June 1
*Ambassador Gryzlov: Russia and Belarus plan to completely abolish roaming by June 1*
Russian Ambassador to Minsk Boris Gryzlov confirmed that Russia and Belarus plan to cancel roaming between the two countries by early summer.  

*Gryzlov noted that Minsk and Moscow are going through an important period of building the Union State. He recalled that in November 2021, the Supreme State Council adopted 28 sectoral programs for economic integration, which the parties are now successfully implementing. *









Россия и Белоруссия планируют полностью отменить роуминг к 1 июня


Российский посол в Минске Борис Грызлов подтвердил, что Россия и Белоруссия планируют к началу лета отменить роуминг между двумя странами. РИА Новости, 01.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





Building up the mini USSR.


*Putin signed a decree on the transfer of payments for the purchase and leasing of foreign aircraft into rubles*
Russian firms will be able to pay for planes to foreign creditors in rubles









Российские фирмы смогут платить за самолеты иностранным кредиторам в рублях


Владимир Путин подписал указ "О временном порядке исполнения финансовых обязательств в сфере транспорта перед некоторыми иностранными кредиторами", документ... РИА Новости, 01.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

If you think about it, after Vlad gets pissed, they will concentrate all their air defense along the border with Ukraine, especially after a few more night strikes. Most of the SAM 3 and 4s he has will be arrayed in the area, because this is humiliating and they will have orders not to let any more Helicopter attacks through. However the Ukrainians stop the Helicopter attacks when they see the Russians preparing. Next they send up cheap radar reflective drones to simulate helicopter attacks and the Russians will expend their Sam's on them, night after night. A cheap foam RC plane on a way point mission covered in Aluminum tape should do the job and light up like a Christmas tree on their radars. Let the Sam's fly, they cost a fortune.


----------



## printer (Apr 1, 2022)

*The expert explained how the Armed Forces of Ukraine were able to strike at the oil depot in Belgorod* 
The attack of Ukrainian helicopters on the oil depot in Belgorod was a one-time injection, Doctor of Military Sciences Konstantin Sivkov told RIA Novosti.









Эксперт объяснил, как ВСУ смогли нанести удар по нефтебазе в Белгороде


Атака украинских вертолетов на нефтебазу в Белгороде была разовым уколом, заявил РИА Новости доктор военных наук Константин Сивков. РИА Новости, 01.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





*A video with the flight of a helicopter of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in the Belgorod region appeared on the Web* 
A video of an alleged low-altitude flight of a helicopter of Ukrainian troops over the villages of Maisky and Repnoe is being published on social networks after an oil depot in Belgorod was attacked.









РИА Новости


В социальных сетях публикуют видео предположительного пролета вертолетов Ми-24 украинских войск над поселками Майский и Репное на малой высоте после того, как была атакована нефтебаза в Белгороде




t.me


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *The expert explained how the Armed Forces of Ukraine were able to strike at the oil depot in Belgorod*
> The attack of Ukrainian helicopters on the oil depot in Belgorod was a one-time injection, Doctor of Military Sciences Konstantin Sivkov told RIA Novosti.
> 
> "To detect low-flying targets such as a helicopter, AWACS aircraft are needed, or radar stations must be set up very tightly in the areas bordering Ukraine," Sivkov said.
> ...


I won’t rule out a deep fake.


----------



## printer (Apr 1, 2022)

*Ukrainian media showed how the military "cleared" the track with kicks * 
The Ukrainian news agency UNIAN published a video showing the Ukrainian military kicking mines away from a highway in the Kiev region.

“If you were interested in how mine clearance is carried out, then something like this,” the agency accompanied the video with such text, which shows how the military kicks the mines to the side of the road.

UNIAN warns that such demining should not be carried out "if you are not familiar with the type of mine and its features."








Украинское СМИ показало, как военные "разминируют" трассу пинками


Украинское информагентство УНИАН опубликовало видео, на котором украинские военные пинками убирают мины с трассы в Киевской области. РИА Новости, 01.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog













РИА Новости


Украинские издания публикуют видео, на котором украинские военные пинками "разминируют" трассу в Киевской области




t.me





Click on the link again.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I won’t rule out a deep fake.


i'm not either......think it's a false flag op.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *The expert explained how the Armed Forces of Ukraine were able to strike at the oil depot in Belgorod*
> The attack of Ukrainian helicopters on the oil depot in Belgorod was a one-time injection, Doctor of Military Sciences Konstantin Sivkov told RIA Novosti.
> 
> "To detect low-flying targets such as a helicopter, AWACS aircraft are needed, or radar stations must be set up very tightly in the areas bordering Ukraine," Sivkov said.
> ...


One time? This is the second explosion in the area in a couple of days, an ammo dump recently blew up. They are gonna inject alright, inject it up Vlad's ass. Tit for tat, not an escalation, bombing civilians is a war crime and if they think they can bomb others and not expect to get bombed themselves, is delusional and they need to be disabused of it. This place was a logistical hub for the invasion of Ukraine, striking the ammo and fuel will cripple the Russian invasion in the northeast and force them back when coupled with unrelenting attacks.


----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2022)

Logistics is what makes an army fail or succeed. hitting their fuel supply at source wins you time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509916089496526850
oh russian defectors, bring your weapons or war to us.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 1, 2022)

ANC said:


> What do we say to the Russians?
> 
> 
> GO FUCK YOURSELVES!


man, i need a shave


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> man, i need a shave
> View attachment 5111631


nice shirt....and yeah you do you ugly sob....lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509780594347188224
interesting thyriod cancer huh.....hmmm


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> Fire is always scary in the mountains. Glad to hear they are making headway. Hope you guys get more rain, less wind.
> 
> We had a really big fire 20 miles south of us (but only 2 miles from BIL's farm) a couple three weeks ago. It looked like it was going to hang around for weeks, but then we got 10 inches of rain, so it's no longer a threat.


it's an unfortunate coincidence, but the driest part of the year here is also the time we get the worst winds. that's what caused the Gatlinburg fire 5 years ago, it was originally a small fire in an isolated area, but the high winds fanned it, then blew it all over hell, same thing this year.
they used to do prescribed burns in the winter, but the tourist industry complained about it, i'm not even sure why, and since they're the primary source of income for the county, they listened. now i hear that they are perhaps more in favor of the prescribed burns....fucking rich idiots...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

I see this is proving to be highly embarrassing to the Kremlin Pskov, Vlad's buddy was whining about it. Keep hitting the fuckers, if they use MLRS from Russian territory, then attack them too, along with artillery, just don't use NATO stuff to do it, except night vision, that can be obtained privately in the west, volunteers recently sent them a bunch of night vision stuff and Canada supplied military stuff too. I don't think the Russians can stop drone and helicopter attacks on their territory, it's the price they pay for attacking another country in a conventional war. Vlad will need to respond and if he does what I think he will do, the Ukrainians will suck him into expending his AA missiles. His AWACS planes have to stay outside SAM 3 range inside Russia or risk getting shot down.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509780594347188224
> interesting thyriod cancer huh.....hmmm


That is often caused by radioactive poisoning, they give iodine as a preventative, to keep the radioactive stuff out. Was Vlad, as part of his KGB duties ever in Chernobyl in the past? Or other hot nuclear sites? The guys digging those trenches will be given it, but it's probably too late.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That is often caused by radioactive poisoning, they give iodine as a preventative, to keep the radioactive stuff out. Was Vlad, as part of his KGB duties ever in Chernobyl in the past? Or other hot nuclear sites? The guys digging those trenches will be given it, but it's probably too late.


i dunno buddy...good question


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> man, i need a shave
> View attachment 5111631


If you take me horseback riding, I'll tell you if I identify as Moose or Squirrel. I know you've been on the edge of your seat.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 1, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> How'd they get helicopters 30 km inside Russia? Do the Russians turn off the air defense at night?


The russian pilots have been "stealth" flying over the Donbas region for years now, getting a lot of practice flying under the radar, just above the trees and power lines...the ones that are still alive have gotten pretty good at it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509916089496526850
> oh russian defectors, bring your weapons or war to us.......


That American and EU aid being used smart with lot's money and the good life in the west, enough to temp Jesus, much less an expendable Russian who was lied to and treated like shit by his country. Good terms of surrender temp cut off troops to surrender en mass, when their commanders are killed by drone attacks first. It's cheaper than killing them, if ya add up the cost and they present a real problem for Vlad and those that want to go back can be used to get Ukrainian civilian hostages back. Raids into Russia and marching back a hundred thousand civilians would do it too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 1, 2022)

printer said:


> Iran offers Russia measures to avoid US sanctions
> *Deputy head of the Central Bank of Iran Karimi: Tehran offered Moscow measures to avoid US sanctions*
> The Iranian authorities have offered Russia steps to counter US sanctions and cooperate in the current environment, Mohsen Karimi, deputy head of the Central Bank of the Islamic Republic for international affairs, told RIA Novosti.
> 
> ...


they may be able to hang on to what they have now, and claim they're doing it legally, but you see if any plane manufactureres will EVER sell them another plane without payment up front, in full, in anything but rubles...and good luck getting any parts for the ones you have now...what is the expected service life of a jet engine? 2, maybe 3 years without major service?...

you would think Iran would know better...whose is going to offer them any kind of lifeline when the sanctions get extended to include them? who the fuck needs them? they aren't cooperating with oil production, the only fucking thing they have to contribute...so fuck Iran, they can go fuck themselves, they picked their side


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they may be able to hang on to what they have now, and claim they're doing it legally, but you see if any plane manufactureres will EVER sell them another plane without payment up front, in full, in anything but rubles...and good luck getting any parts for the ones you have now...what is the expected service life of a jet engine? 2, maybe 3 years without major service?...
> 
> you would think Iran would know better...whose is going to offer them any kind of lifeline when the sanctions get extended to include them? who the fuck needs them? they aren't cooperating with oil production, the only fucking thing they have to contribute...so fuck Iran, they can go fuck themselves, they picked their side


The EU and the state department are working over Iran and dangling the end of sanctions. The only thing the Russian have they want would be nukes and it would be suicide for Russia to give them any, they are a lot closer to Russia than we are. Same for Venezuela, they want to bring both of them online again and the EU has better relations to both than Uncle Sam. So it could be a bargaining ploy by the Iranians to get a better deal.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm not either......think it's a false flag op.....


it could be, but i don't see the motivation. putin is already fucking crazy, he doesn't need any real provocation to do whatever he wants. they've already bombed thousands of civilian targets, schools, civilian shelters, hospitals, even nuclear facilities...if he wants to use chemical weapons, does he really need a reason? and would a legitimate strike on a military target with conventional weapons be such justification? maybe to him, but not to the rest of the world who is watching...i tend to think it was a legitimate Ukrainian mission, and they don't want to admit it yet, so they can pull off some more before the russians get wise to them and reinforce their defenses


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it could be, but i don't see the motivation. putin is already fucking crazy, he doesn't need any real provocation to do whatever he wants. they've already bombed thousands of civilian targets, schools, civilian shelters, hospitals, even nuclear facilities...if he wants to use chemical weapons, does he really need a reason? and would a legitimate strike on a military target with conventional weapons be such justification? maybe to him, but not to the rest of the world who is watching...i tend to think it was a legitimate Ukrainian mission, and they don't want to admit it yet, so they can pull off some more before the russians get wise to them and reinforce their defenses


if he looking for a reason to stay in it that would be it...js.....

i tend to look at it this way:

1: false flag op to keep them in the war (suspect)(simply if u look at the vid, no insignia visable or number plates visable keep in mind it's also night)

2: russian disidents or defectors took it out and went to UA to defect

3: Black op by UA, hit fuel depots, arm depots etc


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

I'll bet you could cut a lot of highway bridges in the enemy rear with those big agi drones that can lift 70 or 80 lbs. They can carry large linear shaped charges 6 feet long and set them down pretty accurately across the center of a bridge and they could use three or for of them across the road going off at once in the middle of the night, it would cut the span or damage it enough that a tank would collapse it. These shaped charges can cut through feet of concrete or steel with a hypersonic knife of metal. They might be able to set them down accurately enough and orientated correctly using GPS, it doesn't need to be perfect. They can also be placed in an aluminum or even plastic channel and use a copper or steel angled plate that forms the knife. It is detonated from the rear and they use small circular ones attached to cardboard to punch through walls and steel for rescue work.

Cutting bridges 10 or twenty miles to the enemy rear at night can cut off supplies, reinforcements and makes retreat difficult.

Here's what I mean and the drones can carry 70 or 80 pounds over many miles and land them on a target within a half a meter or less using GPS, then fly away to another location to land automatically and be picked up later after the enemy is defeated in the area, if they can't make it back to the point of launch.


----------



## printer (Apr 1, 2022)

*Zelensky: Two Ukrainian generals dismissed for being ‘traitors’*

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky announced on Thursday that two of his country’s top security officials had been dismissed from their roles as generals for being “traitors.”

“Regarding antiheroes. Now, I do not have time to deal with all the traitors. But gradually they will all be punished,” Zelensky said in a speech.
“That is why the ex-chief of the Main Department of Internal Security of the Security Service of Ukraine Naumov Andriy Olehovych and the former head of the Office of the Security Service of Ukraine in the Kherson region Kryvoruchko Serhiy Oleksandrovych are no longer generals,” he said.

Zelensky did not elaborate on what had led to the two officials being dismissed, though he noted that under the Ukrainian army’s disciplinary statute officers who “have not decided where their homeland is, who violate the military oath of allegiance to the Ukrainian people as regards the protection of our state, its freedom and independence” would “inevitably be deprived of senior military ranks.”

During his speech, Zelensky shared that he had spoken with Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, who has sought to act as a mediator between Ukraine and Russia. Zelensky indicated that Turkey had offered to act as a guarantor for Ukraine’s security in the ongoing negotiations.
 
Zelensky also touched on the ongoing situation in Ukraine’s south and the Donbas region, which is controlled by Russian-backed separatists. Conditions in those areas remain “extremely difficult,” according to the Ukrainian president.
“The invaders are allocating their sick creativity to the temporarily occupied areas of the Kherson region. They are trying to organize some of their incomprehensible structures there, they are trying to figure out how to consolidate their presence there,” said Zelensky.

“Of course, this is hopeless for them. The more active they are there, the more substantial the losses of Russia itself will be in the end. The losses of Russians themselves. Because who else will pay for the occupation of a foreign land?”








Zelensky: Two Ukrainian generals dismissed for being ‘traitors’


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky announced on Thursday that two of his country’s top security officials had been dismissed from their roles as generals for being “traitors.”…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Zelensky: Two Ukrainian generals dismissed for being ‘traitors’*
> 
> Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky announced on Thursday that two of his country’s top security officials had been dismissed from their roles as generals for being “traitors.”
> 
> ...


If it was outright treason in war they could be shot, however a trial could revel secret sources and methods in a liberal democracy, especially American involvement say. Just him announcing it would mean they would have to be in protective custody. The country is full of heavily armed pissed off people, who don't need a trial, Zelenskiy's word is good enough for them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> If you take me horseback riding, I'll tell you if I identify as Moose or Squirrel. I know you've been on the edge of your seat.



i may regret saying it, but hop on


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They lost two columns of troops over it who started panicking when they got sick and had to go back to Belarus, that's why they evacuated, they had to.


Wow,have the Russians ever heard of a geiger counter,the ineptness of their preparedness just gets more and more astonishing,20 yr. old troop rations,improper dress for cold,no fuel,talking on cell phones in war zone due to no functioning encryption communication radios,and occupying the most radiated place in the world w/nothing to measure dosages, this is approaching a 3 Stooges invade Ukraine episode.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

See how simple it is to make shaped charges and note the weight of the pipe containing it.
*Discovery Channel: Shaped charges*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> See how simple it is to make shaped charges and note the weight of the pipe containing it.
> *Discovery Channel: Shaped charges*


You should head over to Ukraine and offer your services as a military consultant.

Introduce yourself as Field Marshall Von Drone of the Canadian Armed Forces.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> You should head over to Ukraine and offer your services as a military consultant.
> 
> Introduce yourself as Field Marshall Von Drone of the Canadian Armed Forces.


Space Admiral


----------



## printer (Apr 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> See how simple it is to make shaped charges and note the weight of the pipe containing it.
> *Discovery Channel: Shaped charges*


See, this is why I am not allowed to have raw fertilizer at home. Or anywhere else.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> You should head over to Ukraine and offer your services as a military consultant.
> 
> Introduce yourself as Field Marshall Von Drone of the Canadian Armed Forces.


I'm finding the convergence of war and my hobby interesting, drones, Stingers, Javelins and NLAWs are changing the nature of modern land warfare and changing history in the fight for liberal democracy, two other interests of mine. The fight for liberal democracy interests me whether in America politically or in Ukraine with conventional warfare.

Vlad has mostly an old fashioned tank army a relic of WW2 blitzkrieg attacks and armor punching through with close air support and roaming the enemy rear sowing confusion and destruction, enveloping the enemy in great pincer movements. Well Stingers and Javelins with small tank hunting teams took that off the table and as stated, the dumb bastard is stuck on the roads and can't bypass built up areas because of mud.

It's history in the making Canuck and a struggle for freedom by a brave and determined people who are underdogs, of course it would get the attention of anybody with a fucking brain and pulse.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 5111690
> i may regret saying it, but hop on


Sure next time I'm there- I was hoping you were in Colorado..nice pic! If I'm ever that way I truly will look you up..was in Nashville for a meeting August 2018.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> You should head over to Ukraine and offer your services as a military consultant.
> 
> Introduce yourself as Field Marshall Von Drone of the Canadian Armed Forces.


@DIY-HP-LED comes up with the best info; I've learned quite a bit from our Canadian brothers.


----------



## cawolves (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 1, 2022)

it just makes me wonder what is coming to warfare next.
the advances in miniaturization of components, the advances in the size and storage capacity of batteries makes me think directed energy weapons aren't a long way off. soldiers with laser rifles that can cut through tanks, buildings, knock aircraft, at least low flying ones, out of the sky...not a lot of defense against a weapon like that. a smooth mirrored surface might help, but it would have to be a very tough material, any defect would turn into a hotspot and melt down...perhaps some kind of ceramic plates would help...but a good salvo of conventional explosive artillery would knock a lot of that out, and open structures, vehicles, and men to attack...
and i had hoped that by the time we were close to that kind of technology, we would all be getting along better,and wouldn't need it


----------



## Moflow (Apr 1, 2022)

The Ukrainians should attack the Kremlin in Moscow with a couple of low flying jets like the Brits attacked Berlin in WW2 with their Mosquito aircraft.
What a propaganda coup that would be!
Preferably with fire bombs so the population of Moscow could not avoid seeing the huge plumes of smoke rising









30th January 1943 - Mossies put the kibosh on Herrs Göering & Goebbels - The People's Mosquito


30th January 1943 was the tenth anniversary of Hitler’s rise to power. To coincide with the commemorative rallies, the first daylight raids over Berlin took place on that day when Mosquitoes carried out two attacks timed to disrupt speeches being delivered by Reichsmarschall Hermann Göering and...



www.peoplesmosquito.org.uk





Göering was not amused: He said

_“ In 1940 I could at least fly as far as Glasgow in most of my aircraft, but not now! It makes me furious when I see the Mosquito. I turn green and yellow with envy.

The British, who can afford aluminium better than we can, knock together a beautiful wooden aircraft that every piano factory over there is building, and they give it a speed which they have now increased yet again.”_

— Hermann Göering, January 1943


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> You should head over to Ukraine and offer your services as a military consultant.
> 
> Introduce yourself as Field Marshall Von Drone of the Canadian Armed Forces.


Canada will be getting Switchblades after this, or we will be making cheaper better ones ourselves. They simply give our troops too many advantages not to. Also future cheap drones will be starlink satellite controlled, Uncle Sam wants it or would be mad not to, so Elon just got an eyewatering government contract with black budget funds, welcome to the industrial military complex Elon.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Canada will be getting Switchblades after this, or we will be making cheaper better ones ourselves. They simply give our troops too many advantages not to. Also future cheap drones will be starlink satellite controlled, Uncle Sam wants it or would be mad not to, so Elon just got an eyewatering government contract with black budget funds, welcome to the industrial military complex Elon.











Questions swirl as Canada chooses to buy F-35 stealth fighter


Canada's decade-long search for a new fighter jet to replace its aging CF-18s came full circle on Monday as the Liberal government announced negotiations with U.S. defence giant Lockheed Martin to purchase the F-35.




www.cp24.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it just makes me wonder what is coming to warfare next.
> the advances in miniaturization of components, the advances in the size and storage capacity of batteries makes me think directed energy weapons aren't a long way off. soldiers with laser rifles that can cut through tanks, buildings, knock aircraft, at least low flying ones, out of the sky...not a lot of defense against a weapon like that. a smooth mirrored surface might help, but it would have to be a very tough material, any defect would turn into a hotspot and melt down...perhaps some kind of ceramic plates would help...but a good salvo of conventional explosive artillery would knock a lot of that out, and open structures, vehicles, and men to attack...
> and i had hoped that by the time we were close to that kind of technology, we would all be getting along better,and wouldn't need it


Directed energy with enough power to destroy targets is very hard to do and impossible to backpack or even mount on a small vehicle. You can fry electronics with such a device, but if there is no radio receiver, electronics can be shielded with copper foil and grounding. GPS guided munitions are hard to stop flying low and slow while maneuvering on their attack run automatically to avoid fire. Attacking at night would be even worse for them, especially id they have no night vision equipment. I mean using that stuff Ukrainians can spot drones in the cold sky watching them and could even attack them using RC planes or drones to zoom up and destroy them using various methods including FPV.

You can make an EMP bomb to wipe out local electronics. They wrap a coil around a foam center like a golf ball elastic and use explosives lenses to collapse it like an A bomb, when the coil is charged momentarily with a very high voltage. The imploding and compressed coil, along with the collapsing electromagnetic field, generates a large EMP that can knock out power and electronics over an area.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 1, 2022)

Moflow said:


> The Ukrainians should attack the Kremlin in Moscow with a couple of low flying jets like the Brits attacked Berlin in WW2 with their Mosquito aircraft.
> What a propaganda coup that would be!
> Preferably with fire bombs so the population of Moscow could not avoid seeing the huge plumes of smoke rising
> 
> ...


while i agree with you, and would do that myself, that kind of attack has become associated with terrorism, and could tarnish the reputation of the Ukrainians, which is a valuable weapon in and of itself at the moment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Questions swirl as Canada chooses to buy F-35 stealth fighter
> 
> 
> Canada's decade-long search for a new fighter jet to replace its aging CF-18s came full circle on Monday as the Liberal government announced negotiations with U.S. defence giant Lockheed Martin to purchase the F-35.
> ...


I think everybody should hold off on major purchases until the reports on this war are written and the lessons absorbed. Keeping in mind who you will be fighting in the future. The Russians will be blead white and crippled after this bullshit for a decade, all the brains are leaving and the technocrats are getting old, as they screwed the education system even before the collapse of the soviet union. Vlad put arms before education, a short sighted policy to say the least. No wonder they are carting hundreds of the poor ignoramuses off to hospital after digging foxholes in a radioactive dead zone, ignorance kills, it is not bliss, they panicked when they learned the truth after some became sick. The poor kids were murdered by callousness, ignorance, incompetence, stupidity and corruption, but then again every Russian killed in Ukraine was or will be.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> calluses


callousness...although you could know something about it i don't


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> callousness...although you could know something about it i don't


FIFY


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> callousness...although you could know something about it i don't


Smart ways of fighting can save lives, yours and theirs, it includes generous surrender terms and using maneuver or technology to cut off troops and kill the bastards making them fight. Not nearly as effective with the Ukrainians, kill their officers and then you'll be up against their sergeants who might be even tougher, then the corporals, that's what rank is suppose to be for. The US Marines work the same way.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

Russian soldier dies from radiation poisoning in Chernobyl


Serviceman was part of a unit camped in the toxic nearby Red Forest, clueless about what they were being exposed to




www.telegraph.co.uk






awww


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Russian soldier dies from radiation poisoning in Chernobyl
> 
> 
> Serviceman was part of a unit camped in the toxic nearby Red Forest, clueless about what they were being exposed to
> ...


Make Vlad and his buddies camp there, for the peace talks in a near by town, at a long table, that Vlad can bring with him from Moscow.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Make Vlad and his buddies camp there, for the peace talks in a near by town, at a long table, that Vlad can bring with him from Moscow.


take that whole northern push and push them back into the red forest, let them sit there for a while...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Russian soldier dies from radiation poisoning in Chernobyl
> 
> 
> Serviceman was part of a unit camped in the toxic nearby Red Forest, clueless about what they were being exposed to
> ...


It will become what it should have been, a neutral zone, drones can spot anybody stupid enough to be in there and there would be little point attacking them and blowing things up. Just drop leaflets by drone, explaining their situation along with some cheap Geiger counters. A week or two in that place will do you in, sooner or later. Or your kids will have two heads and three assholes.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It will become what it should have been, a neutral zone, drones can spot anybody stupid enough to be in there and there would be little point attacking them and blowing things up. Just drop leaflets by drone, explaining their situation along with some cheap Geiger counters. A week or two in that place will do you in, sooner or later. Or your kids will have two heads and three assholes.


I don’t think there is such a thing as a cheap Geiger counter. Scintillation meters are pretty cheap but they do not detect alpha or beta.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It will become what it should have been, a neutral zone, drones can spot anybody stupid enough to be in there and there would be little point attacking them and blowing things up. Just drop leaflets by drone, explaining their situation along with some cheap Geiger counters. A week or two in that place will do you in, sooner or later. Or your kids will have two heads and three assholes.


drone leflet drop...hmmm....make a leflet that looks like a general wrote it, tell them to link up in the red forest and wait for more order.........no more orders come....done


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

"*Poland's president @andrzejduda in Vatican asked about the possibility of „the honorable exit for Putin": there is no honor for peopole without honor "*



DOH!!








Poland's president @andrzejduda in Vatican asked about the possibility of „the honorable exit for Putin": there is no honor for peopole without honor Rome, Italy - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Poland's president @andrzejduda in Vatican asked about the possibility of „the honorable exit for Putin": there is no honor for peopole without honor. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of...




liveuamap.com


----------



## printer (Apr 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You can make an EMP bomb to wipe out local electronics. They wrap a coil around a foam center like a golf ball elastic and use explosives lenses to collapse it like an A bomb, when the coil is charged momentarily with a very high voltage. The imploding and compressed coil, along with the collapsing electromagnetic field, generates a large EMP that can knock out power and electronics over an area.


OK, where did you get this from?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

It seems they beat me to the punch already with starlink drones, it was so obvious and was mentioned in the RC groups forum that is full of bored engineers. No RC planes will be using starlink, Uncle Sam has exclusive rights to such usage, Ukraine too and soon all NATO allies, who will chip in for the cost, Elon is gonna clean up. This is unjammable, can fly close to the ground using FPV, with a secure satellite link that can't easily be radio located and makes stealth operation possible with unlimited control range. They can even geofence the drones to Ukrainian territory if they want from Washington. This might prevent a half dozen of them from Ukraine circling the Kremlin in shifts like fucking buzzards, waiting for Vlad to take a tan...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*5.000 Elon Musk's satellites began to be used by Ukrainian Bayraktar TB-2*


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

printer said:


> OK, where did you get this from?


i was wondering what he was smoking, but that's a good question


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

printer said:


> OK, where did you get this from?


Read it years back somewhere


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Read it years back somewhere


likely story


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

printer said:


> OK, where did you get this from?


Could have been in popular science pre internet, I used to eat magazines back then, first thing to go with the internet, magazines.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510012979126878212
no gas for ships.....awwwwwwww...better conserve that navy fuel


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> likely story


I ain't smart enough to think it up on my own. The ignition coil in a car turns 12 volts into 100,000 volts by collapsing the electromagnetic field surrounding the ignition coil, shut the power off and the electromagnetic field surrounding the coil collapses and induces a powerful voltage into the secondary that has many windings. In an old fashioned ignition system, the plugs fired when the points broke contact, shutting off power to the coil.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

Looks like tanks for Ukraine from old NATO inherited soviet shit. Tanks are more useful for offensive operations when working with infantry cover. They have been asking for more tanks because they are now conducting offensive operations and need them to drive over Russian foxholes and machine gun nests or just blow the shit out of them, but with a screen of infantry to protect the tank, because it saves their lives and does the heavy lifting on the offense. That is the correct way to use tanks in modern battle, they are always used with infantry, trained to defend and work with them because they realize they depend on them. The Russians have few troops and send out tanks with no infantry protection in the face of Javelins and NLAWs and they pay for it.

I don't think the Ukrainians will use tanks to fight tanks too often, they will be used to support infantry and capture new ground from the Russian infantry. Drones and antitank weapons will take care of Russian tanks.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Flash claim! 58 tanks from Germany to Ukraine!*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Russian soldier dies from radiation poisoning in Chernobyl
> 
> 
> Serviceman was part of a unit camped in the toxic nearby Red Forest, clueless about what they were being exposed to
> ...


fuck em, if they weren't somewhere they had no right to be, doing something they had no right to do, they wouldn't have been exposed


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck em, if they weren't somewhere they had no right to be, doing something they had no right to do, they wouldn't have been exposed


that's kinda what i am saying to, screw ew, they weren't supposed to be there in the first place, and i'm pretty sure the people who told them to go there knew what the place was......


----------



## printer (Apr 1, 2022)

I used to swim in mil-specs twenty years ago when trying to figure out how to protect from things like a EMP pulse. With my shoddy electronic knowledge I can say an EMP pulse aint going to come from a car ignition (yes I know that is not what was said, the car ignition made more sense than the given explanation).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

The Ukrainians are creating new units weekly plus replacements and have way more men in the fight as combat troops than the Russians do now. If they follow standard tactical doctrine, they will have a 3:1 advantage where they are attacking, reserves can be used for defense and holding the line. Everybody is eager to meet the Russians and they are spoiling for a fight now. Maybe bombing shit in Russia is to piss Vlad off enough to do stupid shit and keep the troops there so they can be destroyed.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Engel: Russian Forces ‘Taking Significant Losses’ Around Kyiv*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 1, 2022)

printer said:


> OK, where did you get this from?


https://doh.wa.gov/sites/default/files/legacy/Documents/Pubs//320-090_elecpuls_fs.pdf


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

printer said:


> I used to swim in mil-specs twenty years ago when trying to figure out how to protect from things like a EMP pulse. With my shoddy electronic knowledge I can say an EMP pulse aint going to com from a car ignition (yes I know that is not what was said, the car ignition made more sense than the given explanation).


Dunno I'm not an expert, just remember reading something on EMP weapons and this item was mentioned. I'm not a physicist and have not done any research on it at all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

A simple useful item for troops in the field, several uses in the cold. The young feller did good to think of it and get it off the ground, there are lot's of ways to help your country, use your imagination.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mass production of canned thermal accumulators for the military began in Lviv*


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> You should head over to Ukraine and offer your services as a military consultant.
> 
> Introduce yourself as Field Marshall Von Drone of the Canadian Armed Forces.


He should take Baroness Von Sketch with him!

Take the one with the pointy nose, she's the most sketchy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

rollitup said:


> He should take Baroness Von Sketch with him!
> 
> Take the one with the pointy nose, she's the most sketchy.


Worth 20 minutes, award winning and funny


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Are false flags even necessary at this point?


They are meant as propaganda for russians not us, Ukraine is actually denying they did the air strike on the oil depot.


----------



## injinji (Apr 1, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> How'd they get helicopters 30 km inside Russia? Do the Russians turn off the air defense at night?


Tree top flyers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

Moflow said:


> The Ukrainians should attack the Kremlin in Moscow with a couple of low flying jets like the Brits attacked Berlin in WW2 with their Mosquito aircraft.
> What a propaganda coup that would be!
> Preferably with fire bombs so the population of Moscow could not avoid seeing the huge plumes of smoke rising
> 
> ...


Fire bombing Moscow would probably get ya nuked!


----------



## injinji (Apr 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Zelensky: Two Ukrainian generals dismissed for being ‘traitors’*
> 
> Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky announced on Thursday that two of his country’s top security officials had been dismissed from their roles as generals for being “traitors.”
> 
> ...


I saw that on the news tonight. They ran at the start of the war. Smart to keep it out of the news for so long.


----------



## printer (Apr 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://doh.wa.gov/sites/default/files/legacy/Documents/Pubs//320-090_elecpuls_fs.pdf


I had a few Mil docs to use as a guide. The EMP spec. is classified NATO Secret, I had my Secret designation back in the day.



MIL-STD-2169 C NOTICE-1 INTERFACE HIGH-ALTITUDE PULSE



For those that like the technical stuff.



https://www.volta.it/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/MIL-STD-188-125-2.pdf





http://everyspec.com/MIL-STD/MIL-STD-0300-0499/download.php?spec=MIL-STD-464C.028312.pdf





MIL-STD-464 C INTERFACE ELECTROMAGNETIC ENVIRONMENTAL


----------



## Offmymeds (Apr 1, 2022)

I'd like to see what Anonymous retrieved.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fire bombing Moscow would probably get ya nuked!


If his nukes preform like the rest of his military does they'll be useless anyway.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> They are meant as propaganda for russians not us, Ukraine is actually denying they did the air strike on the oil depot.


He isn't denying or confirming in this video, usually if it was Russian false flag they would be on it pretty quick, he's being cagy. There were two strikes in a few days, one on a fuel depot and the other a couple of days ago on an ammo dump. Both are supplying Russian logistical support to heavy fighting south of there around Kharkov and other places around it. If Vlad did it, he shot himself in both feet.

*Amanpour asks top Ukrainian official about strike in Russia. See his answer*






CNN’s Christiane Amanpour asks Ukraine’s Foreign Minister Dmytro Kuleba if the Ukrainian military was responsible for a helicopter attack on a fuel depot in Belgorod, Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

Moflow said:


> The Ukrainians should attack the Kremlin in Moscow with a couple of low flying jets like the Brits attacked Berlin in WW2 with their Mosquito aircraft.
> What a propaganda coup that would be!
> Preferably with fire bombs so the population of Moscow could not avoid seeing the huge plumes of smoke rising
> 
> ...


Can't say fire bombing Moscow is wise.
Here is a lighting FPV with a gunsight used to dogfight, the camera has pan and tilt and when you move your head with the goggles on it moves the camera. The gun sight works and some German guy used to make them and sell them online. Not a mossie but close, probably cost a few hundred bucks for the plane plus extras, pan and tilt gives ya that being there feel. They make mosquitos too and if you are skilled and patient you can make one of your own for not too much cash.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Can say fire bombing Moscow is wise.


Just the Kremlin and the duma buildings, not all of Moscow. 
I'm sure NATO has their eyes in the sky on the Russian nukes, ready to take them out before they reach 10ft off the ground. 
Ukraine shouldn't just kick the Russian military machine out of the Ukraine but carry on kicking the shit out of it all the way into Russian territory, completely destroy it so it'll never be able to do this sort of shit ever again.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2022)

Moflow said:


> Just the Kremlin and the duma buildings, not all of Moscow.
> I'm sure NATO has their eyes in the sky on the Russian nukes, ready to take them out before they reach 10ft off the ground.
> Ukraine shouldn't just kick the Russian military machine out of the Ukraine but carry on kicking the shit out of it all the way into Russian territory, completely destroy it so it'll never be able to do this sort of shit ever again.


Bombing cultural treasures is barbaric. Just JDAM a few oligarch palaces. The Vegas-looking ones.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

If the Ukrainians kick Vlad out of Ukraine including Crimea, he will want to hide behind his borders and lob missiles at Kyiv like Hitler did in WW2. It needs to be understood that the Ukrainians can and will go after them and other targets on Russian territory near the border to humiliate Vlad until he gives up or is removed from power. It is a sign of the growing confidence the Ukrainians have in their growing military power and the Russians diminishing power as they are being worn down and destroyed. If they win they will have millions of trained men and a ton of captured Russian equipment and lot's of arms and other equipment left over. Not to mention all that Russian money. So unless Vlad wants to raise an army of several million men to defend Russia from Ukrainian attacks and more to try and take the place, he'd better learn to suck it up. All these guys will return to civilian jobs except for the core army, but they can all be recalled instantly and reequipped from local armories and train like national guard periodically. Then there are the 19 year old's who can be conscripts ready for training. Once the war is over, more and better arms will flow into Ukraine, planes and modern AA systems, a black sea fleet from Uncle Sam's mothballed extra ships, modern tanks etc. Thanks for the cash Vlad the arms dealers of America should give you a thank you card, or send candy or something to show their appreciation for the business from NATO and Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

Vlad made a lot of enemies, he tried to fuck over every liberal democracy on the planet at one point. His spy and internet operation went wild on the social media platforms, always looking to sow division or expand it, ways of weakening the "other" which included fucking near everybody. The fact he helped inflict Trump on America and interfered in the political process, gives America license to fuck with his politics, the rest of us too. 

So Vlad's current fate is of some amusement and interest to those in the intelligence and national security communities, some want retribution and to make their work a pleasure and labor of love! You can see it in the barely concealed smiles and jokes of many of the retired officials and military guys on TV. The government people are all business, on camera. If ya wanna screw Vlad for screwing you, now is your chance to pile on, keep kicking him in the nuts and head while he is down. America could not have screwed Vlad as badly as he screwed himself, no power on earth could, Vlad's hand alone wielded the spike encrusted dido that is doing him. Some Americans want to fuck Vlad as much as the Ukrainians do, other enemies of Vlad want to join the gangbang too. It's not all business, sometimes it's personal too, we're only human.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t think there is such a thing as a cheap Geiger counter. Scintillation meters are pretty cheap but they do not detect alpha or beta.


Ok, drop film badges on them, or tell them to go over to the plant and pick some up, talk to the guys there when they return them in a week for their dose measurement and life span prediction for free... Most Sieverts wins a lead lined coffin with one of these on their headstone thrown in for free...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ok, drop film badges on them, or tell them to go over to the plant and pick some up, talk to the guys there when they return them in a week for their dose measurement and life span prediction for free... Most Sieverts wins a lead lined coffin with one of these on their headstone thrown in for free...
> 
> View attachment 5111847


I’m not measuring Sieverts. Film badge will do that menial task.

also, neutron activation is no longer big.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m not measuring Sieverts. Film badge will do that menial task.
> 
> also, neutron activation is no longer big.


They have plenty of badges at the plant, go with what ya got!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They have plenty of badges at the plant, go with what ya got!


No. I want cpm. Luminosity!1 Sieverts is the first (deity-blasted) integration1!
whole nother math.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m not measuring Sieverts. Film badge will do that menial task.
> 
> also, neutron activation is no longer big.


The dead trees in the Red forest probably glowed in the dark like scene from Avatar.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The dead trees in the Red forest probably glowed in the dark like scene from Avatar.


I disagree. I doubt the areas were very hot, and I do not believe the radiation injury stories. If you weren’t inside, there isn’t enough. 
I read this as a psyop. As an undereducated Russian conscript, I would find such rumor to be a real something-shrinker. That’s useful.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No. I want cpm. Luminosity!1 Sieverts is the first (deity-blasted) integration1!
> whole nother math.


Standard medical unit for what kills ya and that's what counts here, 8 SV does the job quick and 1 SV makes ya sick. They had several hundred taken out, many sick and one died, with a week or two exposure I believe. The red forest is a deadly place with a well deserved reputation and this will grow it's legend. A lot of Chernobyl fall out dumped there with the wind at the time, Christ knows what isotopes are fizzling in there.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Standard medical unit for what kills ya and that's what counts here, 8 SV does the job quick and 1 SV makes ya sick. They had several hundred taken out, many sick and one died, with a week or two exposure I believe. The red forest is a deadly place with a well deserved reputation and this will grow it's legend. A lot of Chernobyl fall out dumped there with the wind at the time, Christ knows what isotopes are fizzling in there.


I believe there is a big time factor there. Not making the claim, but vague memory that (2x joules) over 24 hours won’t kill you (immediately; I have no chronic data) while 1x joules at once (frog sound).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I disagree. I doubt the areas were very hot, and I do not believe the radiation injury stories. If you weren’t inside, there isn’t enough.
> I read this as a psyop. As an undereducated Russian conscript, I would find such rumor to be a real something-shrinker. That’s useful.


If they were digging trenches and camping in the area they would get dosed, driving through not so much, but ingesting that shit might not be wise.









Unprotected Russian soldiers disturbed radioactive dust in Chernobyl's 'Red Forest', workers say


Russian soldiers who seized the site of the Chernobyl nuclear disaster drove their armoured vehicles without radiation protection through a highly toxic zone called the "Red Forest", kicking up clouds of radioactive dust, workers at the site said.




www.reuters.com













Russian Soldiers In Chernobyl Fall Sick With Radiation Poisoning, Reports Claim


Russian Soldiers In Chernobyl Fall Sick With Radiation Poisoning, Reports Claim




www.iflscience.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they were digging trenches and camping in the area they would get dosed, driving through not so much, but ingesting that shit might not be wise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree they’d catch a dose, but unless they were in the central four square km they’d gotten no more than a dozen rem, which is below noise floor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I agree they’d catch a dose, but unless they were in the central four square km they’d gotten more than a dozen rem, which is below noise floor.


Let's wait and see how many die...  Then we can do a statistical sample...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

*Former Ambassador To Russia: Putin ‘Very Upset’ About Ukraine War Failures*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

*Russians Have ‘Lost Their Political Purpose’ In Ukraine*


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm finding the convergence of war and my hobby interesting, drones, Stingers, Javelins and NLAWs are changing the nature of modern land warfare and changing history in the fight for liberal democracy, two other interests of mine. The fight for liberal democracy interests me whether in America politically or in Ukraine with conventional warfare.
> 
> Vlad has mostly an old fashioned tank army a relic of WW2 blitzkrieg attacks and armor punching through with close air support and roaming the enemy rear sowing confusion and destruction, enveloping the enemy in great pincer movements. Well Stingers and Javelins with small tank hunting teams took that off the table and as stated, the dumb bastard is stuck on the roads and can't bypass built up areas because of mud.
> 
> It's history in the making Canuck and a struggle for freedom by a brave and determined people who are underdogs, of course it would get the attention of anybody with a fucking brain and pulse.


You Canadian's are great,if I only could grow better weed outdoors there that's where I'd want to be


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Questions swirl as Canada chooses to buy F-35 stealth fighter
> 
> 
> Canada's decade-long search for a new fighter jet to replace its aging CF-18s came full circle on Monday as the Liberal government announced negotiations with U.S. defence giant Lockheed Martin to purchase the F-35.
> ...


I offered them to you guys last winter,at least your gov. is smart enough to wait until all the bugs are gone,if you wait a little longer the US is developing a cheaper fighter due to F35 costs,already firing up production of F15EX,and rumor has it the US has built and flown a 6th Gen fighter,I believe the cheaper fighter might be called the Kingsnake,like Roosevelt once said "the arsenal of democracy",cash or credit guys.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 2, 2022)

printer said:


> OK, where did you get this from?


If LED-DIY were in the states he might have a couple of ATF agents rapping on his door, the man is a walking explosives bible.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 2, 2022)

Moflow said:


> Just the Kremlin and the duma buildings, not all of Moscow.
> I'm sure NATO has their eyes in the sky on the Russian nukes, ready to take them out before they reach 10ft off the ground.
> Ukraine shouldn't just kick the Russian military machine out of the Ukraine but carry on kicking the shit out of it all the way into Russian territory, completely destroy it so it'll never be able to do this sort of shit ever again.


Said it before,the bridge over the Kerch Strait,connecting Russia to Crimea is Vlads "piece de resistance",his pride and joy,he cut the ribbon himself and it took yrs. to complete at a cost of much Russian treasure,I can't think of a more symbolic target for the Ukranian's to hit,LED is right don't FK w/Moscow,that will have the Russians digging deep for a "special technical response" in their words.


----------



## topcat (Apr 2, 2022)

ANC said:


>


See what flushing documents 10, 15 times gets ya'?


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2022)

Moflow said:


> . . . . . . . . . . .I'm sure NATO has their eyes in the sky on the Russian nukes, ready to take them out before they reach 10ft off the ground. . . . . . .


No one has that capacity.


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2022)

topcat said:


> See what flushing documents 10, 15 times gets ya'?


In deep shit?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

topcat said:


> See what flushing documents 10, 15 times gets ya'?


At this point I frankly expected that man to be wading through a lake of his own, uhm, device.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 2, 2022)

Moflow said:


> War in Ukraine: Russia accuses Ukraine of attacking oil depot
> 
> 
> Russia claims a Ukrainian helicopter raid set fuel tanks ablaze in Belgorod, a Russian city.
> ...


Good. The Russians seem a little butt hurt that the war is entering their territory …..to fucking bad, not so sad . There needs to be more of these actions to show the Russian population there are consequences for attacking a sovereign country. It’s total bullshit and the Ukrainian people need more weapons that can reach out and touch the Russians where it hurts. I fucking hate this shit. The longer it goes on the more hate will be laid upon Russia, again good. I hope it takes a hundred years for them to recover from this and they all pay for the person they’ve let do this. Fuck Russia!!!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 2, 2022)

injinji said:


> In deep shit?


If only.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 2, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Good. The Russians seem a little butt hurt that the war is entering their territory …..to fucking bad, not so sad . There needs to be more of these actions to show the Russian population there are consequences for attacking a sovereign country. It’s total bullshit and the Ukrainian people need more weapons that can reach out and touch the Russians where it hurts. I fucking hate this shit. The longer it goes on the more hate will be laid upon Russia, again good. I hope it takes a hundred years for them to recover from this and they all pay for the person they’ve let do this. Fuck Russia!!!!


The whole thing is a tragic clusterFK,if it stopped this second the hate that's been fueled(blatant civilian attacks and rapes)and the reparations due to Ukraine are tough to calculate and the emotion would fester for decades,I believe Russia is now preparing their forces to southeast and try to grab Odessa to landlock Ukraine and give Russia all the coastal access.Ukraine desperately needs longer reach weaponry that can reach higher altitudes and also reach out to the Russian naval ships that are pumping missiles into Ukraine,I was hoping that Putin would be overthrown w/the shoddy performance of this operation as that would be the fastest way to begin to pick up the pieces,hopefully this possibility still exists,otherwise we are in for a protracted conflict which everyday brings the risk of escalating into something broader and more horrific,I have no doubt based upon Russia's complete disregard toward civilian casualties that direct NATO involvement would result in nuclear weaponry being used,the only rational ending is Putin being overthrown so Russia can save face,make reparation to Ukraine,and rejoin the Int. Community. They can place all blame on Putin as their half hearted commitment in this war shows and start the long climb back to respectability


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Said it before,the bridge over the Kerch Strait,connecting Russia to Crimea is Vlads "piece de resistance",his pride and joy,he cut the ribbon himself and it took yrs. to complete at a cost of much Russian treasure,I can't think of a more symbolic target for the Ukranian's to hit,LED is right don't FK w/Moscow,that will have the Russians digging deep for a "special technical response" in their words.


Leave it intact and take Krasnodar as tribute for this unjust war. Possibly Rostov and environs. Make the Sea of Azov a Ukrainian possession.

won’t happen; nice dreams


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Former Ambassador To Russia: Putin ‘Very Upset’ About Ukraine War Failures*


He should be upset how this looks to the world; even Trump wasn't this much of a moron.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 2, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> The whole thing is a tragic clusterFK,if it stopped this second the hate that's been fueled(blatant civilian attacks and rapes)and the reparations due to Ukraine are tough to calculate and the emotion would fester for decades,I believe Russia is now preparing their forces to southeast and try to grab Odessa to landlock Ukraine and give Russia all the coastal access.Ukraine desperately needs longer reach weaponry that can reach higher altitudes and also reach out to the Russian naval ships that are pumping missiles into Ukraine,I was hoping that Putin would be overthrown w/the shoddy performance of this operation as that would be the fastest way to begin to pick up the pieces,hopefully this possibility still exists,otherwise we are in for a protracted conflict which everyday brings the risk of escalating into something broader and more horrific,I have no doubt based upon Russia's complete disregard toward civilian casualties that direct NATO involvement would result in nuclear weaponry being used,the only rational ending is Putin being overthrown so Russia can save face,make reparation to Ukraine,and rejoin the Int. Community. They can place all blame on Putin as their half hearted commitment in this war shows and start the long climb back to respectability


+spring Alexei Navalny from the Gulag and we'll have a DEMOCRATIC RUSSIA which is what their people want.

BTW where are our Russian trolls?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> . . . . . . . . . . BTW where are our Russian trolls?


After cashing their paychecks, they decided to look for other employment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Good. The Russians seem a little butt hurt that the war is entering their territory …..to fucking bad, not so sad . There needs to be more of these actions to show the Russian population there are consequences for attacking a sovereign country. It’s total bullshit and the Ukrainian people need more weapons that can reach out and touch the Russians where it hurts. I fucking hate this shit. The longer it goes on the more hate will be laid upon Russia, again good. I hope it takes a hundred years for them to recover from this and they all pay for the person they’ve let do this. Fuck Russia!!!!


The only way for this to end is to beat Vlad very badly and make him suffer consequences. Like all liberal democracies the Ukrainians need this war over ASAP so the plan must be to build a large army that can defeat them on the field using modern and old soviet weapons. They already had close to 500K men trained by NATO since 2015 and they've been training many more since the war. They have now gone over to offensive operations and are really chewing through shit like ammo and missiles. The defensive phase of trading territory for time and urban ambushes on main roads is done.

I'd look for rapid progress, they have modern arms, great morale, NATO trained generals and troops. They also need to get moving while the Russians are still stuck on the roads. The Ukrainians simply have more troops in theater, many more, not including reserves and will have even more soon. With outside aid they have multiplied their combat power to a nation several times their size, Russia only has 3 times the population and is crippled economically and technologically. Vlad can't even replace his loses in combat, let alone raise new troops and prepare them in time to be slaughtered.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 2, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I offered them to you guys last winter,at least your gov. is smart enough to wait until all the bugs are gone,if you wait a little longer the US is developing a cheaper fighter due to F35 costs,already firing up production of F15EX,and rumor has it the US has built and flown a 6th Gen fighter,I believe the cheaper fighter might be called the Kingsnake,like Roosevelt once said "the arsenal of democracy",cash or credit guys.


Cash..Rubles not accepted.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 2, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Said it before,the bridge over the Kerch Strait,connecting Russia to Crimea is Vlads "piece de resistance",his pride and joy,he cut the ribbon himself and it took yrs. to complete at a cost of much Russian treasure,I can't think of a more symbolic target for the Ukranian's to hit,LED is right don't FK w/Moscow,that will have the *Russians digging deep for a "special technical response" in their words.*


I dare him. If it's as good as his invasion of Ukraine..? What's he going to hack?

Someone asked about ANONYMOUS' actions this last month..you asked and Schuylaar listened:

Since then, the account has claimed responsibility for disabling prominent Russian government, news and corporate websites and leaking data from entities such as Roskomnadzor, the federal agency responsible for censoring Russian media.









Anonymous declared a 'cyber war' against Russia. Here are the results


Over three weeks ago, a Twitter account named "Anonymous" declared it was waging a "cyber war" against Russia. CNBC takes a look at its claims.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

Vlad really sowed the seeds of his own destruction in Ukraine during the orange revolution when they tossed out Putin's lackey, Then he invaded and took Crimea in 2014. This and trying to steal two eastern provinces pissed off the Ukrainians and they began political and military reforms. Their army has been trained and equipped somewhat with some NATO arms for the last dozen or more years. They had large numbers of troops, reservists and police pass through a NATO training program in those years, up to a half million people. Zelenskiy and his party's election to government put the screws to corruption with young liberal reformers who were aiming for EU membership.

So they have a good well trained army that uses a system that depends on the initiative of the individual soldier and it this circumstance it is a match made in heaven. On top of that they have an excellent government that not only rallied the nation, it has very good relations with allies, who are helping to keep the country alive in it's hour of need. Both army and government are competent and fighting this war smart, with lot's of expert advice and material help from friends.

They will win


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> He should be upset how this looks to the world; even Trump wasn't this much of a th moron.


Even with Shitshow Ukraine, Vladolf hasn’t quite plumbed those depths. He showed initiative that our useful idiot was entirely too cowardly to ever show.

I’ll wager ours canceled nuking a hurricane because he feared a counterstrike.

Vladolf’s least forgivable mistake is overestimating the utterly predictable condition of his armed forces after two decades of him and his minions stealing everything not welded down.

What concerns me is that Vladolf’s Russia, both economically and politically, is the logical endpoint for a GOP-run USA. Billion-dollar yachts for senators and department heads while the people are brutally mined for their remaining wealth as their civil liberties are canceled and the icecaps tumble into the sea.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> He should be upset how this looks to the world; even Trump wasn't this much of a moron.


It looks about as bad as it can get for Vlad, he was humiliated at home and abroad and is being ridiculed and laughed at openly by diplomats and world leaders. That is when they aren't calling him a mass murder and war criminal. There are many in the US government (and others) that figure, now that Vlad has got himself over a barrel, as in bent over it. That now would be a good time to pile on and make his life Hell, bitch slap him back to reality and the negotiating table, or wait for some Russian to do him in.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 2, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5112046


He placed his bet on Reek; the American people thwarted the attempt..how Democracy works..sad, sad small dupa.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

*See what Zelensky said when asked about strike in Russia*





Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky wouldn't confirm or deny if Ukraine struck a fuel depot inside Russia, but he did suggest it was a valid military target


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> He placed his bet on Reek; the American people thwarted the attempt..how Democracy works..sad, sad small dupa.


Looked up dupa lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

Opinions vary about Vlad's demise, but a lot more people are talking about it and that's a bad sign for Vlad!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ex-Russian official says Putin's days are numbered*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

Maybe Joe wasn't being diplomatic when he said Putin was misinformed, he does get a psychological profile of the asshole. Maybe Joe wanted to subtilty piss Vlad off even more and make him do stupid shit. I mean with an attack on his turf, along with another unexplained explosion in the area, Vlad has to be just about jumping mad by now.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russia expert: No bigger insult to Putin than being called misinformed*





Russia and cybersecurity expert Dmitri Alperovitch discusses US intelligence reports claiming Russian President Vladimir Putin, a former KGB officer himself, has been misinformed by his top advisers on the Ukraine war.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Looked up dupa lol


One of the three Slav words I know. Years ago, my dad, his brother and sister went in on a boat to water ski. Families took turns on the weekends and of course it went with us when we did a family camp. My dad was the one who towed it and would regularly have some random driver come up, beeping their horns and pointing to the boat- the SS DUPA!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

Off the shelf foam RC planes and drones, they covert foam RC planes bought online into suicide drones, homemade switchblades from RC planes and parts. They look like a custom shop for specific jobs, they need more support and a better organization for mass production of standardized models, but I imagine we only see what they want us to. This unit might be a part of something much larger and there could be many such workshops in a country of 45 million.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Inside the lab where Ukraine makes bomb-carrying drones*






While much of Ukraine's success against Russian Forces has been down to agile tactics and advanced hardware, the ability to improvise with equipment is proving to be equally important.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If the Ukrainians kick Vlad out of Ukraine including Crimea, he will want to hide behind his borders and lob missiles at Kyiv like Hitler did in WW2. It needs to be understood that the Ukrainians can and will go after them and other targets on Russian territory near the border to humiliate Vlad until he gives up or is removed from power. It is a sign of the growing confidence the Ukrainians have in their growing military power and the Russians diminishing power as they are being worn down and destroyed. If they win they will have millions of trained men and a ton of captured Russian equipment and lot's of arms and other equipment left over. Not to mention all that Russian money. So unless Vlad wants to raise an army of several million men to defend Russia from Ukrainian attacks and more to try and take the place, he'd better learn to suck it up. All these guys will return to civilian jobs except for the core army, but they can all be recalled instantly and reequipped from local armories and train like national guard periodically. Then there are the 19 year old's who can be conscripts ready for training. Once the war is over, more and better arms will flow into Ukraine, planes and modern AA systems, a black sea fleet from Uncle Sam's mothballed extra ships, modern tanks etc. Thanks for the cash Vlad the arms dealers of America should give you a thank you card, or send candy or something to show their appreciation for the business from NATO and Ukraine.


as much as i admire the Ukrainians as fighters, willing to die to protect their homes and families, they had a lot of social issues before putin invaded. i'd really like to see them commit to cleaning up the corruption and racism that seems to be a large problem for them, before we kit them out with all modern equipment. Their government may be completely honest and uncorrupted, (may be) but all it takes is a few shady people in the supply chain for a lot of very dangerous ordinance to go "missing"...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> One of the three Slav words I know. Years ago, my dad, his brother and sister went in on a boat to water ski. Families took turns on the weekends and of course it went with us when we did a family camp. My dad was the one who towed it and would regularly have some random driver come up, beeping their horns and pointing to the boat- the SS DUPA!


Mama spoke Serbian as a youngster. Her two used words were “bozor” (danger, hazard) usually in the mixed phrase “bozor Steinschlag!” (watch for falling rock).

The other was a chair pad she named the “potsratchnik” , with srat = shit, so “thing that goes under your pooter”.

The boat sounds like it had a movie cameo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> as much as i admire the Ukrainians as fighters, willing to die to protect their homes and families, they had a lot of social issues before putin invaded. i'd really like to see them commit to cleaning up the corruption and racism that seems to be a large problem for them, before we kit them out with all modern equipment. Their government may be completely honest and uncorrupted, (may be) but all it takes is a few shady people in the supply chain for a lot of very dangerous ordinance to go "missing"...


Well EU membership and the process to obtain it are part of their plan. Zelenskiy is liberal and anti corruption, so are many of the young politicians in his party. Most importantly, the Ukrainian public has seen the results of corruption with the Russians and for the next decade patriotism will trump corruption. Character counts in leaders, it's the difference between Ted Cruz running from a storm and Zelenskiy staying in war, that won't be forgotten by many either.

They are trying to deal with corruption and so far have had more luck than America!  Corruption is one of the abuses of freedom along with racism and being a republican in general.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 2, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Good. The Russians seem a little butt hurt that the war is entering their territory …..to fucking bad, not so sad . There needs to be more of these actions to show the Russian population there are consequences for attacking a sovereign country. It’s total bullshit and the Ukrainian people need more weapons that can reach out and touch the Russians where it hurts. I fucking hate this shit. The longer it goes on the more hate will be laid upon Russia, again good. I hope it takes a hundred years for them to recover from this and they all pay for the person they’ve let do this. Fuck Russia!!!!


a few raids on critical supply depots would help, but they would be better served focusing their attention on Crimea...if they can kick putin completely out of their country, it would be a win on many fronts...tactically, morally, psychologically....if tiny (relatively speaking) Ukraine can not only beat, but humiliate the russian army, it may be the death knell of the country as an aggressor...it may be the death knell of the country...period. russia won't vanish, but it may break up into states, who are less than eager to cooperate with any central government, for the glory of any one man. the older generation who are staunchly government supporters are dying off, and the younger people are a lot more comfortable with technology, which allows them to get outside perspectives, and make informed decisions. those people already exist, but the FSB keeps them in terror, making protesting problematic at best, suicidal at worst...if they were allowed free expression, if the government couldn't suppress the truth (any more than all governments do) it would get a lot harder to do unspeakable things...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 2, 2022)

injinji said:


> After cashing their paychecks, they decided to look for other employment.


you could be more right than you know...those people aren't doing what they're doing out of patriotism...it may have gotten a lot harder to collect their pay, once the funds of whatever oligarch was controlling them were seized...propaganda isn't free


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a few raids on critical supply depots would help, but they would be better served focusing their attention on Crimea...if they can kick putin completely out of their country, it would be a win on many fronts...tactically, morally, psychologically....if tiny (relatively speaking) Ukraine can not only beat, but humiliate the russian army, it may be the death knell of the country as an aggressor...it may be the death knell of the country...period. russia won't vanish, but it may break up into states, who are less than eager to cooperate with any central government, for the glory of any one man. the older generation who are staunchly government supporters are dying off, and the younger people are a lot more comfortable with technology, which allows them to get outside perspectives, and make informed decisions. those people already exist, but the FSB keeps them in terror, making protesting problematic at best, suicidal at worst...if they were allowed free expression, if the government couldn't suppress the truth (any more than all governments do) it would get a lot harder to do unspeakable things...


If young people are blocked from political change, some will form terrorist groups or revolutionaries and start exposing and killing his secret police and commanders of his internal security forces. Vlad might give the federal internal security forces big raises, but who will give the local cops big raises and give them special access to goods like in the soviet days. Because that is what it is gonna come down to in the end, starving the brainwashed.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a few raids on critical supply depots would help, but they would be better served focusing their attention on Crimea...if they can kick putin completely out of their country, it would be a win on many fronts...tactically, morally, psychologically....if tiny (relatively speaking) Ukraine can not only beat, but humiliate the russian army, it may be the death knell of the country as an aggressor...it may be the death knell of the country...period. russia won't vanish, but it may break up into states, who are less than eager to cooperate with any central government, for the glory of any one man. the older generation who are staunchly government supporters are dying off, and the younger people are a lot more comfortable with technology, which allows them to get outside perspectives, and make informed decisions. those people already exist, but the FSB keeps them in terror, making protesting problematic at best, suicidal at worst...if they were allowed free expression, if the government couldn't suppress the truth (any more than all governments do) it would get a lot harder to do unspeakable things...


Yes it was my feels talking and not strategy ….. but still ….. dropping a missile into his lap would also solve a few logistic issues.


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If young people are blocked from political change, some will form terrorist groups or revolutionaries and start exposing and killing his secret police and commanders of his internal security forces. Vlad might give the federal internal security forces big raises, but who will give the local cops big raises and give them special access to goods like in the soviet days. Because that is what it is gonna come down to in the end, starving the brainwashed.


In 1962, John F. Kennedy famously said, "*Those who make peaceful revolution impossible will make violent revolution inevitable*."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

Turkey gets 90% of it's grain shipments from Ukraine, supplies drones to them already and is licensed to make switchblades by America, along with the UK. It would not be a stretch, that now that America is officially suppling these drones to Ukraine, that they both would be supplying larger numbers in secret. I believe the Americans can account for every one fired electronically, so they should be able to track them.

What do you think the reaction of Turkey would be, if a greatly weakened Russian military sunk a vessel carrying Turkish grain? Most of Ukraine's grain is bound for the Islamic world. Would they sink everything Russian in the Black sea? They can do it, or simply invite NATO in to do it for them.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Pentagon announces $300M in aerial systems, military weapons for Ukraine


The Department of Defense announced on Friday the U.S. will provide $300 million in additional security assistance to Ukraine. In a press release, the department said that it had notified Congress …




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a few raids on critical supply depots would help, but they would be better served focusing their attention on Crimea...if they can kick putin completely out of their country, it would be a win on many fronts...tactically, morally, psychologically.... . . . . . .


It's going to be a lot harder to push them out of the south and east than it was the north. Shorter supply lines, more troops, better troops. Plus a lot of shit is being dropped from planes flying in from Russia. I think the war is going to grind on for months before there is much movement. Ukraine will be forced into hitting airfields in Russia, or trying to.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> trump corruption


Lol


----------



## Moflow (Apr 2, 2022)

What about Belarus? What is going to happen there?


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2022)

Moflow said:


> What about Belarus? What is going to happen there?


More of the same. Railroad disruptions, that sort of thing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

Moflow said:


> What about Belarus? What is going to happen there?


As much shit and trouble as the CIA and Ukraine can cause there, they won't attack their territory or troops, but might hit Russian supplies there. The Ukrainian rail workers are already disrupting the trains, vital for Russian supplies and the army near quit when ordered into Ukraine, no dice, they see what is happening. They get lots of western TV and radio broadcast over their borders and they will get more in their own language. Lukashenko is deeply unpopular after stealing too many elections and jailing too many opponents. There are Belarus fighters in Ukraine now, learning the trade of raising Hell back home.


----------



## topcat (Apr 2, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> +spring Alexei Navalny from the Gulag and we'll have a DEMOCRATIC RUSSIA which is what their people want.
> 
> BTW where are our Russian trolls?


Drafted.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

Interesting. Why the third party (US)? Can anyone tell me why Poland doesn’t let UAF have them directly?









Poland's Plan to Give US its Fleet of MiG Fighter Jets for Ukraine Blindsides American Officials


Poland's Ministry of Foreign Affairs announced that the country plans to deliver all of its Soviet-era fighter jets to a U.S. Air Force base in Germany.




www.military.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Interesting. Why the third party (US)? Can anyone tell me why Poland doesn’t let UAF have them directly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old news and it could have been part of a deception and distraction effort. I think the experts determined that AA defenses could do it and perhaps there are other options. The situation is dynamic, especially with Ukrainian victories and offensive operations now happening. The needs for arms is shifting too and more tanks are required and being mustered from NATO soviet left overs. Drones appear to be more useful and flexible than manned aircraft and now Uncle Sam is providing military ones too. If a drone bombing the shit out of Russian territory isn't American, but Turkish or even Chinese, it's OK, but no American arms used on Russian soil. Uncle Sam is providing lot's of other shit too like anti drone stuff and Jammers for defense as well as communications equipment etc. We don't know how much starlink equipment has been bought with the black budget funds and sent to Ukraine, only what Elon sent personally.

I think the experts know what they need for the job they are trying to do and between Uncle Sam and others they are getting what they need. The UK for instance is giving shore launched anti ship missiles and longer range portable AA starstreak missile systems, other allies are sending other similar systems and more. They may get Mig fighters yet as the situation evolves, strikes into Russia are a concern for Biden and he will want to impose some kind of limits on it along with EU allies, say no deeper than 100 miles and only military targets. The Ukrainians could drive them to the borders and strike them inside their borders, if they shoot back from there. Retaliate missile strike for missile strike eventually, if Vlad wants to continue to fuck around.

A country 1/3 their size in population beating the shit out of them by themselves is much better than NATO involvement and when the Ukrainians gain the upper hand, they will want to do it all by themselves, with our supplies and help of course.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 2, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I dare him. If it's as good as his invasion of Ukraine..? What's he going to hack?
> 
> Someone asked about ANONYMOUS' actions this last month..you asked and Schuylaar listened:
> 
> ...


"Special technical response could be assumed to be cyber,so I get your assumption, but this could also include chem,bio,thermo-baric,and of course the dreaded tact.nuke,I'm telling everybody,if this guy has his back to the wall anything is possible,do you think the West would go eye for eye and detonate a nuke somewhere in Russia if he were to do one in some town in Ukraine? I'm not so sure we'd want to do a tit for tat type thing as it could easily escalate,which is the reason our response has been so measured and judging Russian restraint and comm. and control in this fiasco has been underwhelming to say the least,it's not a road to go down and in general I wouldn't want to inflict that horror on reg. Russian people by getting in a pecker measuring contest w/a unhinged little dictator w/Napolean complex.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 2, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> +spring Alexei Navalny from the Gulag and we'll have a DEMOCRATIC RUSSIA which is what their people want.
> 
> BTW where are our Russian trolls?


You've been a little absent lately,hope everything's all good w/you,I'm back to work in a couple weeks so I'm only going to be on here briefly on weekends back to the grind.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 2, 2022)

Here is a 4th "slavic" word for you,NOSTROVIA (translates to a wish for good health)


----------



## Moflow (Apr 2, 2022)

I read something a couple of weeks ago that Poland wanted to off load their old Migs because they cost a fortune in upkeep and maintenance costs and wanted the more modern American jets.

According to Polish government accounts, that country’s MiG-29s are flyable but need a lot of maintenance, the engines being particularly unreliable. Poland’s statement did not mention spare engines nor whether any compatible ordnance for the jets would be provided.

Another example of a plane that doesn’t come cheap? The most famous aircraft that is currently flying, the Air Force one – the Boeing 747-200 or VC-25A. It costs not less than USD 206,337 per hour in the air according to the Freedom of information Act (FOIA). According to Judicial Watch


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

injinji said:


> It's going to be a lot harder to push them out of the south and east than it was the north. Shorter supply lines, more troops, better troops. Plus a lot of shit is being dropped from planes flying in from Russia. I think the war is going to grind on for months before there is much movement. Ukraine will be forced into hitting airfields in Russia, or trying to.


Depending on how they do it driving them from the south might not be too big an issue, if they trap them between Kherson and Mariupol. If they break though at Kherson they might be able to block the Russians trying to retreat into Crimea and I figure Vlad has nothing there, it's all been deployed in Ukraine, blow Vlad's big bridge over the Kerch straight and Vlad is cut off from Crimea and whatever is there is trapped. If those cut off forces surrender in the south, then they can concentrate overwhelming force onto the east. The national guard reservists can hold the defensive positions in other areas like the north and north east while the army works over the enemy one front at a time in offensive operations.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> "Special technical response could be assumed to be cyber,so I get your assumption, but this could also include chem,bio,thermo-baric,and of course the dreaded tact.nuke,I'm telling everybody,if this guy has his back to the wall anything is possible,do you think the West would go eye for eye and detonate a nuke somewhere in Russia if he were to do one in some town in Ukraine? I'm not so sure we'd want to do a tit for tat type thing as it could easily escalate,which is the reason our response has been so measured and judging Russian restraint and comm. and control in this fiasco has been underwhelming to say the least,it's not a road to go down and in general I wouldn't want to inflict that horror on reg. Russian people by getting in a pecker measuring contest w/a unhinged little dictator w/Napolean complex.


Fuel-air bombs don’t belong in the category wmd.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

Guess what, you can use disposable grenade and anti tank rockets from a light plane these days too, or remote control one with FPV to do it and crash into the bastards for a finally with a hundred pounds of plastic explosive aboard. Innovation never started in this war!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








‘Bazooka Charlie’ Turned his WWII Recon Plane Into a Tank Killer


Bazooka Charlie did not want to just spot enemy tanks, he wanted to destroy them.




nationalinterest.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

Analysis shows how Putin's flawed decisions are similar to the ones that led to Hitler's demise


While Russian President Vladamir Putin believes he's made the right call by invading Ukraine, one analysis is explaining why that may not be the case. CNN analyst John Blake recently penned a detailed assessment of Hitler's downfall.Pointing to historical timelines, history professors are...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

'Punishment from above': Hobby pilots build Ukraine's drone fleet


At a secret location in the Ukraine city of Lviv, the windows taped up to ward off unwanted attention, underground hobbyists improvise deadly drones bound for the front line of the war against Russia.On a cluttered table the x-shaped frame of one drone stands among bundles of plastic propellers...




www.rawstory.com





*'Punishment from above': Hobby pilots build Ukraine's drone fleet*


At a secret location in the Ukraine city of Lviv, the windows taped up to ward off unwanted attention, underground hobbyists improvise deadly drones bound for the front line of the war against Russia.


----------



## printer (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Fuel-air bombs don’t belong in the category wmd.





https://www.degruyter.com/document/doi/10.1515/9783110439335-017/pdf



The problem is Russia probably has more experience with them and if Ukraine goes down that road Russia is sure to follow. Not that I feel Russia is holding back do to humanitarian sensibilities.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

printer said:


> https://www.degruyter.com/document/doi/10.1515/9783110439335-017/pdf
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is Russia probably has more experience with them and if Ukraine goes down that road Russia is sure to follow. Not that I feel Russia is holding back do to humanitarian sensibilities.


Thermobarics are a type of fuel-air bomb.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

printer said:


> https://www.degruyter.com/document/doi/10.1515/9783110439335-017/pdf
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is Russia probably has more experience with them and if Ukraine goes down that road Russia is sure to follow. Not that I feel Russia is holding back do to humanitarian sensibilities.


Ukraine has them too, captured from the Russians and they can fire them at Russian cities in retaliation for strikes on Ukrainian ones and when they run out we can give them something better. We cannot allow him to sit behind his borders and torment Ukraine for years with random missile strikes on cities, retaliate every time on Russian cities in kind and make it hurt real bad. If he uses tactical nukes then give Ukraine chemical weapons to blanket his cities with them on rockets, up the stakes, escalate in lock step and more. Cops always escalate when they want to stop shit and we have to act like cops with Vlad and take it nearly to the next level, but not quite. War crimes are off the table when retaliating for other war crimes, there is no international police force.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

Starving the brainwashed to death is one way of solving the problem I suppose. Get used to cabbage and potatoes, if they can get any. Just have faith in the great leader and Russian Foxnews to tell you the truth and not lead you to abject poverty, starvation and death. All those old pensioners are gonna be hungry, but won't blame Vlad, they would send them their money, if they had any and eat cat food, if there was any of that too. Just like a Foxnews viewer with covid, or a TV preacher sucking the last dime from the poor to pay for his mansion. With most people you just need to control the information they receive to control them, using their own emotions and fears against them.

So what is it gonna be like in six months inside Russia? North Korea? They imported almost all their groceries from Europe and are as useless as the Saudi's for making things themselves, depending on oil to buy what they need. Imagine going into your local grocery store and finding this? All your favorite things to eat gone, especially if you are young and used to it.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Stunning images inside Russian grocery store show dire situation*






CNN's Matthew Chance reports on the economic situation inside Russia after Western nations imposed crippling economic sanctions in retaliation for Russia's invasion of Ukraine.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ukraine has them too, captured from the Russians and they can fire them at Russian cities in retaliation for strikes on Ukrainian ones and when they run out we can give them something better. We cannot allow him to sit behind his borders and torment Ukraine for years with random missile strikes on cities, retaliate every time on Russian cities in kind and make it hurt real bad. If he uses tactical nukes the give Ukraine chemical weapons to blanket his cities with them on rockets, up the stakes escalate in lock step and more. Cops always escalate when they want to stop shit and we have to act like cops with Vlad and take it nearly to the next level, but not quite. War crimes are off the table when retaliating for other war crimes, there is no international police force.


Nix the chemical weapons. If he goes nuclear, respond in kind. The B-61 has a 0.3 kt and 1.5 kt fuzing option. One of those in the right place (like this Putin property) might have the right effect.

If he escalates, it’s time to break out the attack subs and wipe out their submarine navy, with emphasis on the missile boats.

Next is down every single military aircraft and strip him of any warfighting capability that isn’t in the mud.

For NATO, the moral high ground is a valuable resource. It is imperative to minimize harm to civilian Russia. So I would not select the usual bomber general’s gambit of wearing down infrastructure such as rail and power.

If Putin takes it nuclear, all Russian territory south of the 50th parallel should go to Ukraine (or something as serious) in the Nuremberg-type proceedings that are the consequence of his war of aggression. Ukraine will have a border with Kazakhstan and a considerable amount of Russia’s current fossil fuel reserves.

Forgot the pic! 1.5 kt airburst oughtta do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Nix the chemical weapons. If he goes nuclear, respond in kind. The B-61 has a 0.3 kt and 1.5 kt fuzing option. One of those in the right place (like this Putin property) might have the right effect.
> 
> If he escalates, it’s time to break out the attack subs and wipe out their submarine navy, with emphasis on the missile boats.
> 
> ...


The British made chemical weapons during WW2, made a film about the factory and sent it to the Germans as a warning. They never used chemical weapons, even late in the war, by then the British could rain them down from the sky with bombers over German cities. There are no international police, retaliation is the only justice and deterrent, whatever the response it must be painful enough to get their attention and prevent repeats.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The British made chemical weapons during WW2, made a film about the factory and sent it to the Germans as a warning. They never used chemical weapons, even late in the war, by then the British could rain them down from the sky with bombers over German cities. There are no international police, retaliation is the only justice and deterrent, whatever the response it must be painful enough to get their attention and prevent repeats.


I consider them to be more harm than good. Please reread my section on the moral high ground.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Fuel-air bombs don’t belong in the category wmd.


i'm not sure, they don't do massive structural damage, but they burn a lot of shit, and will kill a lot of people by suffocation, if they don't get burned to death in the initial blast...will it level city blocks? no, but it will burn anything flammable in the immediate vicinity, and suffocate anyone close by...nasty enough no matter what you classify it as...fire a barrage of them into an urban area and it would be a hellscape of fire and corpses


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I consider them to be more harm than good. Please reread my section on the moral high ground.


If you are dead, you are dead, makes little difference how you get there. I agree about chemical weapons being banned, but like nukes, when they are used, it gives license to those it is used against to retaliate in kind. Sometimes war simply means killing enough civilians, not soldiers, it's the method the Russians are currently using. Moral high ground is one thing survival another and if the Russians use weapons of mass destruction first then Ukraine still retains the moral high ground while retaliating in kind. If Vlad used a tactical nuke on Kyiv as a parting shot, then I can assure you the Ukrainians will figure out a way to make him and Russia to pay for it dearly. Besides what the west will do and they might have to do more than they want to keep Ukrainian from striking Moscow with drone attacks on the Kremlin or thermobaric weapons being used to level it. Moscow is pretty close to the Ukrainian border and a couple of MIG 29s could drop several tons of bombs on it, if the pilots didn't mind a one way trip and there would be many volunteers.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not sure, they don't do massive structural damage, but they burn a lot of shit, and will kill a lot of people by suffocation, if they don't get burned to death in the initial blast...will it level city blocks? no, but it will burn anything flammable in the immediate vicinity, and suffocate anyone close by...nasty enough no matter what you classify it as...fire a barrage of them into an urban area and it would be a hellscape of fire and corpses


Your facts are mostly correct, but classifying them as wmd would be politically unwise.

There are plenty of unethical weapons that are not wmd but still contravene the Geneva Protocols. Thermobarics can go on the museum shelf next to the expanding bullet and the recently-proscribed cluster bomb.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you are dead, you are dead, makes little difference how you get there. I agree about chemical weapons being banned, but like nukes, when they are used, it gives license to those it is used against to retaliate in kind. Sometimes war simply means killing enough civilians, not soldiers, it's the method the Russians are currently using. Moral high ground is one thing survival another and if the Russians use weapons of mass destruction first then Ukraine still retains the moral high ground while retaliating in kind. If Vlad used a tactical nuke on Kyiv as a parting shot, then I can assure you the Ukrainians will figure out a way to make him and Russia to pay for it dearly. Besides what the west will do and they might have to do more than they want to keep Ukrainian from striking Moscow with drone attacks on the Kremlin or thermobaric weapons being used to level it. Moscow is pretty close to the Ukrainian border and a couple of MIG 29s could drop several tons of bombs on it, if the pilots didn't mind a one way trip and there would be many volunteers.


Are you not reading my posts? I treated of this extensively earlier today. For someone who feels compelled to state and restate his every opinion in thousand-word monologues, you give zero attention to those of others.

I have attempted to have a dialogue with you. But your indifference to the opinions of others while you shower us with yours begins to explain to me why people here generally leave your content alone. The hypocrisy is tiring.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

I don't think they have to troops or combat power to take the east of Ukraine, it is oil and gas rich and is the primary energy source in the country. The war will not end until Vlad is ejected from all of Ukraine including Crimea, Vlad doesn't get to make the call on wen it ends until he withdraws and ceases hostilities. Ukraine and NATO will bleed him white until he does while breaking his bank. This war is going to end badly for Russia, I've heard enough of their supposed military might waiting in the wings. The numbers just don't add up for Vlad on any level and there is now a mathematical certainty about this war.


----------



## printer (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Thermobarics are a type of fuel-air bomb.


Yes I know. I thought the link might be of interest.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ukraine has them too, captured from the Russians and they can fire them at Russian cities in retaliation for strikes on Ukrainian ones and when they run out we can give them something better.


And you have proof that the Ukrainians have them rather than capturing a used launcher? Also using the weapon is not banned to use against military targets but is against civilian?


DIY-HP-LED said:


> Besides what the west will do and they might have to do more than they want to keep Ukrainian from striking Moscow with drone attacks on the Kremlin or thermobaric weapons being used to level it. Moscow is pretty close to the Ukrainian border and a couple of MIG 29s could drop several tons of bombs on it, if the pilots didn't mind a one way trip and there would be many volunteers.


Again you know a lot of what the Ukrainians have and the capability of the rockets. By the way, what are the capability of the rockets? They seem rather large to strap to the bottom of a fighter. Also I would guess Russia would unload their whole arsenal on Ukraine if it mad an existential threat on the country. Wait, that was to use nukes if there was an existential threat on Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Are you not reading my posts? I treated of this extensively earlier today. For someone who feels compelled to state and restate his every opinion in thousand-word monologues, you give zero attention to those of others.
> 
> I have attempted to have a dialogue with you. But your indifference to the opinions of others while you shower us with yours begins to explain to me why people here generally leave your content alone. The hypocrisy is tiring.


I read your posts and I'm allowed to disagree with your opinions, as you are allowed to disagree with mine. I use the platform to practice writing and to get ideas down. I post many news stories that are open to discussion and attack ideas, not people. What I write here and the ideas developed is of no importance really, others have already thought it up. if you want to debate a moral and ethical issue I'm up for it too. WMD is a moral and ethical issue as well of one of international law, we should always seek higher ground.

I can write a thousand words or one liners as required.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Yes I know. I thought the link might be of interest.
> 
> 
> And you have proof that the Ukrainians have them rather than capturing a used launcher? Also using the weapon is not banned to use against military targets but is against civilian?
> ...


Sadly, the existential threat to Russia is its Führer. 


DIY-HP-LED said:


> I read your posts and I'm allowed to disagree with your opinions, as you are allowed to disagree with mine. I use the platform to practice writing and to get ideas down. I post many news stories that are open to discussion and attack ideas, not people. What I write here and the ideas developed is of no importance really, others have already thought it up. if you want to debate a moral and ethical issue I'm up for it too. WMD is a moral and ethical issue as well of one of international law, we should always seek higher ground.
> 
> I can write a thousand words or one liners as required.


Disagreeing is engaging. You quote, then write something not germane. That isn’t engaging. Serial monologue is not dialogue.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Analysis shows how Putin's flawed decisions are similar to the ones that led to Hitler's demise
> 
> 
> While Russian President Vladamir Putin believes he's made the right call by invading Ukraine, one analysis is explaining why that may not be the case. CNN analyst John Blake recently penned a detailed assessment of Hitler's downfall.Pointing to historical timelines, history professors are...
> ...


i have no idea if this is right or not, but i think he may have thyroid cancer, and knows he doesn't have long to live...
https://news.yahoo.com/putin-visited-cancer-surgeon-dozens-112724988.html
there isn't a lot of confirmation to any of this, but it seems to make enough sense to me to be plausible.
he is 70 years old, and any kind of cancer at that age isn't something you can just shrug off, radiation or chemo therapy take their own toll, and he probably doesn't want to submit to it, as it would become obvious he was ill.
i realize this has been suggested before, but it seems to become more likely to me as time passes.
most of the time thyroid cancer is pretty treatable, but as i said before, he is 70 years old, usually under a large amount of pressure, and seems to have a fair dose of paranoia...
i don't know...it's something to think about


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Yes I know. I thought the link might be of interest.
> 
> 
> And you have proof that the Ukrainians have them rather than capturing a used launcher? Also using the weapon is not banned to use against military targets but is against civilian?
> ...


Your first point, I've seen reports of these being captured intact and I believe other NATO allies might have them, they have been around for awhile, too lazy to Google.

The second point is the fighters would carry dumb bombs and go low level with decoys on a one way trip, probably ejecting. The Americans did the same thing to prevent the Israelis from Attacking Iraq and expanding the war, they gave them patriots for air defense after Saddam fired scuds into Israel and they were all sealing up their houses with plastic.

I'm just going by what the Ukrainians have available and what they can innovate. If Vlad uses chemicals or nukes on Ukraine, Uncles Sam will have to something real special to prevent revenge on Russia in whatever form.

As for the range of ballistic rockets, it depends on how big they are and I'm not sure about the range of the big thermobaric ones, google I guess. If they had any they could reach a closer population center I'm sure. Most of my experience with rockets comes from building them as a kid, not commercial rocket motors.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Sadly, the existential threat to Russia is its Führer.
> 
> Disagreeing is engaging. You quote, then write something not germane. That isn’t engaging. Serial monologue is not dialogue.


Generally, if I don't disagree with you I don't comment or don't argue, but often give a like, when I remember


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have no idea if this is right or not, but i think he may have thyroid cancer, and knows he doesn't have long to live...
> https://news.yahoo.com/putin-visited-cancer-surgeon-dozens-112724988.html
> there isn't a lot of confirmation to any of this, but it seems to make enough sense to me to be plausible.
> he is 70 years old, and any kind of cancer at that age isn't something you can just shrug off, radiation or chemo therapy take their own toll, and he probably doesn't want to submit to it, as it would become obvious he was ill.
> ...


I’ve been thinking along the same lines. He is acting like someone running out of time. This could free him to do something awful for Russia like employ wmd.

What I do not know is what NATO will do as soon as Putin uses a wmd. I’ve opined about it, but I took none of the right courses in college, so I’m just blue-skying.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Generally, if I don't disagree with you I don't comment or don't argue, but often give a like, when I remember


That is a friendly gesture, but if you have it in you to converse about some of my submissions, that would be well-received.

I like your idea of drowning the Russians in drones. They might waste a lot of weaponry countering the whining biting little parasites.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have no idea if this is right or not, but i think he may have thyroid cancer, and knows he doesn't have long to live...
> https://news.yahoo.com/putin-visited-cancer-surgeon-dozens-112724988.html
> there isn't a lot of confirmation to any of this, but it seems to make enough sense to me to be plausible.
> he is 70 years old, and any kind of cancer at that age isn't something you can just shrug off, radiation or chemo therapy take their own toll, and he probably doesn't want to submit to it, as it would become obvious he was ill.
> ...


Radioactive expose can cause it, which is why they give iodine as a prophylactic, to keep the radioactive isotopes out. Dunno if the chemo for that makes your hair fall out or not, but a wig would not look good on Vlad! If he's sick and terminal he should retire to his Villa and die in peace, he will be gone before he suffers any consequences from losing power. He has kids and grand kids and appears to care about them, so he might care about a world with out him in it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If Putin takes it nuclear, all Russian territory south of the 50th parallel should go to Ukraine (or something as serious) in the Nuremberg-type proceedings that are the consequence of his war of aggression. Ukraine will have a border with Kazakhstan and a considerable amount of Russia’s current fossil fuel reserves.


yup, they can enjoy the glowing animals in the forests as they drill for oil...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve been thinking along the same lines. He is acting like someone running out of time. This could free him to do something awful for Russia like employ wmd.
> 
> What I do not know is what NATO will do as soon as Putin uses a wmd. I’ve opined about it, but I took none of the right courses in college, so I’m just blue-skying.


I blue sky here all the time...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Nix the chemical weapons. If he goes nuclear, respond in kind. The B-61 has a 0.3 kt and 1.5 kt fuzing option. One of those in the right place (like this Putin property) might have the right effect.
> 
> If he escalates, it’s time to break out the attack subs and wipe out their submarine navy, with emphasis on the missile boats.
> 
> ...


If it escalates and Joe's intelligence tells him Vlad is going nuts, his might first strike him. They can do this only targeting his nukes and not cities, they would get it on the second wave if anything got through. That way you control the situation, instead of it running away out of control. Bad idea though and us using nukes would only happen if he used them first and more than one tactical one too. It would be red line and all traffic in the Baltic would be shut down, along with the black sea anybody left trading with them would be in the same boat as them. Along with weapons that could really hurt Russia badly being given to Ukraine. These are some of the things that can be done and they can even include arming Ukraine with nukes or stationing American ones there, right next door to Moscow, instantly in Moscow. Nuke Kyiv and Vlad would not be safe in the Kremlin, even if the Ukrainian government didn't, others would try to kill him and level the place with a 911 attack


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

460km to Moscow from the Russian border, 285 miles for Americans. Now I haven't done the math, but say ya launched a ballistic missile at the Kremlin with a thermobaric weapon and say ya could get her up to say 4000MPH on a ballistic arc and say it took five minutes to get there. It would arrive about the same time Vlad woke up and answered the phone and would be targeted at his apartment. That is why Vlad is worried about Ukraine and should worry more if he levels Kyiv with a tactical nuke or uses chemical weapons. It ain't hard for a nation state to build a stealth drone these days or a fleet of them carrying 1000 KG bombs and programmed to crash into the target. They could arrive at the Kremlin unannounced, the future can hold many possibilities and it might be best not to motivate people to find them.

Vlad needs to think about the future and not just about the long term future either, but the more immediate one. With starlink you can fly a drone down a highway 6 feet off the ground at night, traveling at car speeds using FPV and follow the highway right to Moscow in a convoy of killer drones!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If it escalates and Joe's intelligence tells him Vlad is going nuts, his might first strike him. They can do this only targeting his nukes and not cities, they would get it on the second wave if anything got through. That way you control the situation, instead of it running away out of control. Bad idea though and us using nukes would only happen if he used them first and more than one tactical one too. It would be red line and all traffic in the Baltic would be shut down, along with the black sea anybody left trading with them would be in the same boat as them. Along with weapons that could really hurt Russia badly being given to Ukraine. These are some of the things that can be done and they can even include arming Ukraine with nukes or stationing American ones there, right next door to Moscow, instantly in Moscow. Nuke Kyiv and Vlad would not be safe in the Kremlin, even if the Ukrainian government didn't, others would try to kill him and level the place with a 911 attack


I don’t think we would base nuclear missiles in Ukraine. In terms of basing, an Ohio in the the Black Sea can reach Moscow 1400 km away in about five minutes. A sub driver with the balls to do that from the White Sea about 1000 km away. The Gulf of Finland is too shallow and narrow, and probably patrolled by several Kilo-class attack subs.

The trouble with the Trident is that the RVs are unguided and so have a cep of ninety to hundreds of meters. A Spirit dropping the current B-62, which is guided, can hit within a meter of selected aim point. This allows many more mission options. There was talk of a nuclear-capable strike bomber variant built on the F-22, but it wasn’t done. The coming B-21 will do much more and with more stealth , payload and range, and the same cost for payload.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

Yep I can see it now, zooming down the road via Starlink 4kFPV with a low light camera, going 120 MpH just over the car tops waiting for a Mig fighter to trying fire an infrared missile down on ya while flying over 10 PM traffic with all those hot cars being blown up into the air around ya on yer way to the target!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t think we would base nuclear missiles in Ukraine. In terms of basing, an Ohio in the the Black Sea can reach Moscow 1400 km away in about five minutes. A sub driver with the balls to do that from the White Sea about 1000 km away. The Gulf of Finland is too shallow and narrow, and probably patrolled by several Kilo-class attack subs.
> 
> The trouble with the Trident is that the RVs are unguided and so have a cep of ninety to hundreds of meters. A Spirit dropping the current B-62, which is guided, can hit within a meter of selected aim point. This allows many more mission options. There was talk of a nuclear-capable strike bomber variant built on the F-22, but it wasn’t done. The coming B-21 will do much more and with more stealth , payload and range, and the same cost for payload.


Yeah, but Ukraine could do it and kill VLAD with a conventional weapon in the Kremlin, technology makes it possible or soon will if some one wants it specifically and it doesn't cost much at all compared to a ballistic missile. A Ukrainian made stealth cruise missile, or a fleet of them could do the job too, from less than 300 miles away. The main point is, technology is enabling for individuals and especially groups of trained individuals with government support. Ukraine could reach out and touch Vlad if they wanted and there is little he can do about it, if he wants to continue living and working out of the Kremlin. Don't give a small group of determined engineers, with a budget a reason, or they might well change the world by ending Vlad in the Kremlin.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yeah, but Ukraine could do it and kill VLAD with a conventional weapon in the Kremlin, technology makes it possible or soon will if some one wants it specifically and it doesn't cost much at all compared to a ballistic missile. A Ukrainian made stealth cruise missile, or a fleet of them could do the job too, from less than 300 miles away. The main point is, technology is enabling for individuals and especially groups of trained individuals with government support. Ukraine could reach out and touch Vlad if they wanted and there is little he can do about it, if he wants to continue living and working out of the Kremlin. Don't give a small group of determined engineers, with a budget a reason, or they might well change the world by ending Vlad in the Kremlin.


Cruise missiles are effectively our only asset not requiring air launch. 
Stealth is hard to achieve at the hobbyist or small-organization level.
If you want to do drones as you describe, a wave or saturation approach is what I’d tool up for.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Cruise missiles are effectively our only asset not requiring air launch.
> Stealth is hard to achieve at the hobbyist or small-organization level.
> If you want to do drones as you describe, a wave or saturation approach is what I’d tool up for.


Stealth is not as hard as you think these days, for instance they make light planes by shaping the wing say in foam, then they spay on fiberglass and resin. You have a non conductive composite with a foam core and it is very strong even without reinforcing, that is naturally stealthy. The engine can be enclosed in it and painted with RAM too, a cruse missile would use one of several small jet engines commercially available. A small instrumented lab can measure radar cross sections. Aluminum reflects radar and it is used less and less today. They are talking about retrofitting American fighters to become more stealthy. There has been a lot published on stealth technology, not all of it is secret apparently, physics is kinda an open book!


----------



## printer (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Your first point, I've seen reports of these being captured intact and I believe other NATO allies might have them, they have been around for awhile, too lazy to Google.
> 
> The second point is the fighters would carry dumb bombs and go low level with decoys on a one way trip, probably ejecting. The Americans did the same thing to prevent the Israelis from Attacking Iraq and expanding the war, they gave them patriots for air defense after Saddam fired scuds into Israel and they were all sealing up their houses with plastic.
> 
> ...


Funny, I was bothered to Google the Ukrainians capturing the weapons and as luck would have it on the first two pages I got no hits on them having the bombs. Not to say they do not have any, but I can not say they do.

Same goes for the rest. You talk the talk like you know the capabilities and what Ukraine should do and then say you are to lazy to see if what you say is right. What makes you any better than the trolls repeating stuff? Not trying to pick on you but I could take what you say more seriously when you talk about what you actually know.

The Patriot missiles shot down less than 40% of the scuds. The system takes about 75 people to operate and if the US fires it from outside the Ukraine the Russians will see it as Nato getting in the fight. If the system is brought into Ukraine it will be seen as Nato getting into the fight. 

And why do you want to hit a Russian population center? Then Russia has more reason to escalate.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Stealth is not as hard as you think these days, for instance they make light planes by shaping the wing say in foam, then they spay on fiberglass and resin. You have a non conductive composite with a foam core and it is very strong even without reinforcing, that is naturally stealthy. The engine can be enclosed in it and painted with RAM too, a cruse missile would use one of several small jet engines commercially available. A small instrumented lab can measure radar cross sections. Aluminum reflects radar and it is used less and less today. They are talking about retrofitting American fighters to become more stealthy. There has been a lot published on stealth technology, not all of it is secret apparently, physics is kinda an open book!


But will it be stealthy enough to spoof look down systems such as the new A-100? This craft was developed to spot low-flying stealth fighters and cruise missiles.


----------



## printer (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Aluminum reflects radar and it is used less and less today. They are talking about retrofitting American fighters to become more stealthy. There has been a lot published on stealth technology, not all of it is secret apparently, physics is kinda an open book!


Who is talking about retrofitting fighters to be more stealthy and how exactly are they going to do it? Convert the plane with CF?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Stealth is not as hard as you think these days, for instance they make light planes by shaping the wing say in foam, then they spay on fiberglass and resin. You have a non conductive composite with a foam core and it is very strong even without reinforcing, that is naturally stealthy. The engine can be enclosed in it and painted with RAM too, a cruse missile would use one of several small jet engines commercially available. A small instrumented lab can measure radar cross sections. Aluminum reflects radar and it is used less and less today. They are talking about retrofitting American fighters to become more stealthy. There has been a lot published on stealth technology, not all of it is secret apparently, physics is kinda an open book!


Plainly stated: I don’t believe this. We spent decades and billions just measuring radar cross sections. Any facility that does such work is big, expensive and hard to hide.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Who is talking about retrofitting fighters to be more stealthy and how exactly are they going to do it? Convert the plane with CF?


It is my impression that stealth must be designed in from a clean sheet. There are hundreds of interacting parameters. Supercomputer hours I’m guessing in the tens of thousands. One of several factors driving the high unit price of the B-2 and the Raptor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

Looks like Vlad might have finally found out the truth about his military situation and got some predictions about what will happen to his beat up army in Ukraine in a few weeks. He needs an out, the humiliation would be unbearable.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine Official: Draft Peace Treaty Documents Between Ukraine And Russia At 'An Advanced Stage'*


----------



## xtsho (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like Vlad might have finally found out the truth about his military situation and got some predictions about what will happen to his beat up army in Ukraine in a few weeks. He needs an out, the humiliation would be unbearable.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Ukraine Official: Draft Peace Treaty Documents Between Ukraine And Russia At 'An Advanced Stage'*


Outdated and unreliable old Soviet junk for weapons vs a stream of good stuff from the UK, USA, and other countries flowing into Ukraine. Putin is screwed. 

It shows how bad people overestimated Russian military power. The soldiers have poor training and their equipment is junk. At least the truth is out. They may have nukes but they'll never use them and most probably wouldn't function anyway. The Russian military is a relic from the past and belongs in a museum.


----------



## printer (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It is my impression that stealth must be designed in from a clean sheet. There are hundreds of interacting parameters. Supercomputer hours I’m guessing in the tens of thousands.


Just have to cover it with foam.









F-35A jet is accidentally covered in foam on arrival in Netherlands


Two crash trucks at Leeuwarden Air Base coated the F-35A Lightning II in foam after reportedly forgetting to switch to regular water following their response to an earlier emergency.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Plainly stated: I don’t believe this. We spent decades and billions just measuring radar cross sections. Any facility that does such work is big, expensive and hard to hide.


I saw a British guy do it with models on TV or Youtube

Can't find the video, but this is what is on Youtube alone about radar cross sections. If you were doing full scale stuff and testing against all kinds of conditions, especially years ago. For this kind of "project" not so much of a setup is required. The drone and RC plane world are being swamped with new regulations, including ID in the sky, where anybody can point a cellphone at ya and get your ID, for this reason. The empowering nature of modern technology.



https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=measuring+radar+cross+ections


----------



## printer (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Funny, I was bothered to Google the Ukrainians capturing the weapons and as luck would have it on the first two pages I got no hits on them having the bombs. Not to say they do not have any, but I can not say they do.
> 
> Same goes for the rest. You talk the talk like you know the capabilities and what Ukraine should do and then say you are to lazy to see if what you say is right. What makes you any better than the trolls repeating stuff? Not trying to pick on you but I could take what you say more seriously when you talk about what you actually know.
> 
> ...


I did say I didn't google it and was speculating.

To avoid retaliation by the Israelis widening the Iraq war America did bring in patriot systems, it worked for it's intended purpose, even if it didn't kill 100% of the scuds back then. I dunno what Uncle Sam or the EU would do, but they have some options to sweeten up the Ukrainians and prevent a war, they do also hold the purse strings.

I don't want to hit a population center, but the Ukrainians might have other ideas if provoked.

It might all be moot anyway as Vlad may have seen the light and there could be a peace treaty, for now, while Vlad licks his many wounds.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I saw a British guy do it with models on TV or Youtube
> 
> Can't find the video, but this is what is on Youtube alone about radar cross sections. If you were doing full scale stuff and testing against all kinds of conditions, especially years ago. For this kind of "project" not so much of a setup is required. The drone and RC plane world are being swamped with new regulations, including ID in the sky, where anybody can point a cellphone at ya and get your ID, for this reason. The empowering nature of modern technology.
> 
> ...


I will use YouTube for entertainment but not research.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

Also, I think Zelenskyy recognizes the value of operating under rules of engagement and not threatening their righteous-victim status. Moral high ground matters.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> But will it be stealthy enough to spoof look down systems such as the new A-100? This craft was developed to spot low-flying stealth fighters and cruise missiles.


Fly over the traffic FPV! It would be as much fun as a video game.  Stealth rarely makes you invisible, it and low level, makes ya hard to spot. Hey F117 was one of my favorite video games years back!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I will use YouTube for entertainment but not research.


This is not a serious subject and though I have an electronics bench in my basement, I'm not gonna spend money to do this shit, besides I'm no engineer. I watch this kind of stuff for nerd entertainment.


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Interesting. Why the third party (US)? Can anyone tell me why Poland doesn’t let UAF have them directly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most likely we are going to replace whatever they give away. Plus Poland wants some protection from Russian anger. If NATO does it, it spreads the risk around.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

printer said:


>


Looks laser guided from a drone plus GPS to get it to the area, Ukrainian special forces might like to capture those intact.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fly over the traffic FPV! It would be as much fun as a video game.  Stealth rarely makes you invisible, it and low level, makes ya hard to spot. Hey F117 was one of my favorite video games years back!


No. That is one of the three things you said today that are beyond the pale:
First use of wmd
Nuking population centers
Using civilians as human shields for a cheap bit of hardware

You may wish to develop a less binary view of war. You seem to recognize only two states: no war, and total war.
Consider that in US history we waged total war once. It was against a foe who shared your concept, requiring us to fight with a brutality not seen since Gettysburg.

Generally (!) flag ranks apply a more restrained and nuanced view of the methods and objectives of warfare. It helps us keep a few nice things.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

injinji said:


> Most likely we are going to replace whatever they give away. Plus Poland wants some protection from Russian anger. If NATO does it, it spreads the risk around.


Maybe Russia could pay for it?  Vlad is running to the peace table while he and Russia still have money in the bank, he won't like the peace terms.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No. That is one of the three things you said today that are beyond the pale:
> First use of wmd
> Nuking population centers
> Using civilians as human shields for a cheap bit of hardware
> ...


I speculated on what it would take for Joe to do such a thing, ran through some possibilities and concluded it was a bad idea in a few sentences.

I'm not nuking population centers or advocating it. Please remember you are dealing with Putin who is already a mass murder, speculating on options like closing the Baltic and black sea too. Using nukes is not unthinkable to Vlad, it is an option. If a Ukrainian were flying such a mission to the Kremlin, civilian cars blowing up on the highway would not be an issue. The only time I would fly such a mission would be in a flight simulator game.

War is brutal business, you are dealing with someone who uses force to make you submit and become a slave or simply die. We have and live by liberal democratic laws and values, so did the Ukrainians and though at war they still do. But liberal democracies also do ugly things to survive too and these must be accounted for also.

Vlad looks at the world differently from you and I and when you try to get inside his head, you must think like him too, which is unfortunate.


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have no idea if this is right or not, but i think he may have thyroid cancer, and knows he doesn't have long to live...
> https://news.yahoo.com/putin-visited-cancer-surgeon-dozens-112724988.html
> there isn't a lot of confirmation to any of this, but it seems to make enough sense to me to be plausible.
> he is 70 years old, and any kind of cancer at that age isn't something you can just shrug off, radiation or chemo therapy take their own toll, and he probably doesn't want to submit to it, as it would become obvious he was ill.
> ...


I had thought that he might be a short timer and decided to go out in a blaze of glory.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I speculated on what it would take for Joe to do such a thing, ran through some possibilities and concluded it was a bad idea in a few sentences.
> 
> I'm not nuking population centers or advocating it. Please remember you are dealing with Putin who is already a mass murder, speculating on options like closing the Baltic and black sea too. Using nukes is not unthinkable to Vlad, it is an option. If a Ukrainian were flying such a mission to the Kremlin, civilian cars blowing up on the highway would not be an issue. The only time I would fly such a mission would be in a flight simulator game.
> 
> ...


No. You spoke with glee and not horror, as I read it. I am capable of extremely brutal fantasies, but by and large I don’t indulge them.

I can’t get inside his head for the critical “why” or “what next” reasons and plans he has. I am even speculating when I am correlating his sudden recklessness with impending death or incapacity. Without the data, I cannot limit his possible actions and more crucially, reactions. So I’d calculate the worst case, which is a deadly habit if you’re a warrior.

I’m very pleased that the commander-in-chief is a cool head, and the top brass as well.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

injinji said:


> I had thought that he might be a short timer and decided to go out in a blaze of glory.


Or accomplishing a goal he wants to see met. I believe he had designs on Ukraine and likely Belarus from earliest days. But something apparently made him rush and spook the game.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No. You spoke with glee and not horror, as I read it. I am capable of extremely brutal fantasies, but by and large I don’t indulge them.
> 
> I can’t get inside his head for the critical “why” or “what next” reasons and plans he has. I am even speculating when I am correlating his sudden recklessness with impending death or incapacity. Without the data, I cannot limit his possible actions and more crucially, reactions. So I’d calculate the worst case, which is a deadly habit if you’re a warrior.
> 
> I’m very pleased that the commander-in-chief is a cool head, and the top brass as well.


Excuse my sense of gallows humor and I'll excuse your oversensitivity and ad hominem attacks. Are you on the spectrum and have difficulty processing emotions?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No. You spoke with glee and not horror, as I read it. I am capable of extremely brutal fantasies, but by and large I don’t indulge them.
> 
> I can’t get inside his head for the critical “why” or “what next” reasons and plans he has. I am even speculating when I am correlating his sudden recklessness with impending death or incapacity. Without the data, I cannot limit his possible actions and more crucially, reactions. So I’d calculate the worst case, which is a deadly habit if you’re a warrior.
> 
> I’m very pleased that the commander-in-chief is a cool head, and the top brass as well.


BTW You can PM me, I correspond with several members here. I do write for a hobby, but not fiction for awhile. This is a bit of a playground for me, practicing prose and such.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve been thinking along the same lines. He is acting like someone running out of time. This could free him to do something awful for Russia like employ wmd.
> 
> What I do not know is what NATO will do as soon as Putin uses a wmd. I’ve opined about it, but I took none of the right courses in college, so I’m just blue-skying.


i'm not sure if it would free him or not. i think he's doing some of this for his personal glory, but some of it is for russia, in a fucked up way. he wants to be remembered as the leader who made the world safe for russia, who made russia a world power again, instead of a bloated baltic state...the man who returned Ukraine to russian statehood, and then Belarus, so he might not want to do anything that could destroy not only russia, but his "legacy" as well.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> BTW You can PM me, I correspond with several members here. I do write for a hobby, but not fiction for awhile. This is a bit of a playground for me, practicing prose and such.


Thanks; for discussions like these I like responding publicly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not sure if it would free him or not. i think he's doing some of this for his personal glory, but some of it is for russia, in a fucked up way. he wants to be remembered as the leader who made the world safe for russia, who made russia a world power again, instead of a bloated baltic state...the man who returned Ukraine to russian statehood, and then Belarus, so he might not want to do anything that could destroy not only russia, but his "legacy" as well.


Yer reading him about right, he's not a sociopath, but close, conditioned to it by his personal history. He understands power and force only I'm afraid, but is being forced to the peace table by the latest reports, for a shotgun wedding of sorts.


----------



## printer (Apr 2, 2022)

*Ukraine regains full control of Kyiv region for first time since Russian invasion: official*
Ukraine’s forces regained full control of the region around capital city Kyiv on Saturday for the first time since Russia invaded the country at the end of February, according to a Ukrainian official.

Hanna Malyar, the deputy minister for Ukraine’s defense ministry, shared the news in a Facebook post. Malyar said Ukrainians should still refrain from returning to their homes, citing ongoing efforts to clear the area, including from leftover mines.
Earlier this week, Russia said it was withdrawing forces from around Kyiv and the city of Chernihiv, but President Biden expressed skepticism about the claim and the Pentagon said Moscow was actually “repositioning” troops.

“We believe this is a repositioning, not a real withdrawal, and that we all should be prepared to watch for a major offensive against other areas of Ukraine. It does not mean the threat to Kyiv is over,” Pentagon press secretary John Kirby said on Tuesday.
Ukrainian and Russian negotiators met this week for peace talks in Turkey as the war has stretched on for more than a month, pushing more than four million Ukrainians to flee the country and resulting in the deaths of hundreds of civilians.

Ukrainians have put up a stiff resistance to the invasion, however, killing as many as 15,000 Russian troops — reportedly including multiple high-ranking officers — by late March, according to NATO estimates. The Kremlin has reported significantly lower casualty numbers.

Around Kyiv, the British Ministry of Defense said early on Saturdaythat Ukrainian troops were attempting to advance from Irpin toward Bucha and Hostomel northwest of the capital and had retaken several villages to its east.

Russian troops had also reportedly withdrawn from the Hostomel airport, located northwest of the capital, according to the British ministry.
Towns around Kyiv were littered with destroyed Russian tanks, Reuters reported on Saturday. Ukrainian presidential adviser Okeksiy Arestovych said Ukraine has recaptured more than 30 towns and villages this week in the region.








Ukraine regains full control of Kyiv region for first time since Russian invasion: official


Ukraine’s forces regained full control of the region around capital city Kyiv on Saturday for the first time since Russia invaded the country at the end of February, according to a Ukrainian …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Thanks; for discussions like these I like responding publicly.


BTW the spectrum stuff is not a pejorative, simply a way of being, many scientists and engineers are on it, usually they are good at math and logical thinking and live well ordered and disciplined lives.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not sure if it would free him or not. i think he's doing some of this for his personal glory, but some of it is for russia, in a fucked up way. he wants to be remembered as the leader who made the world safe for russia, who made russia a world power again, instead of a bloated baltic state...the man who returned Ukraine to russian statehood, and then Belarus, so he might not want to do anything that could destroy not only russia, but his "legacy" as well.


I think territorial expansion was the big one for him. Even if his health is good, he stepped on the old khuy with golf shoes, and his chances are essentially nil. It depends a lot on if he is willing to do more harm out of spite. As an old KGB hand, I imagine he kept distorting passions like spite or rage from taking up much headspace. The counterimpulse might be the driving need to chase the dream. Adolf did that, and the obsession that led to his ultimately detrimental micromanagement also killed him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

*Military analyst: Putin exhibits every quality of 'toxic leadership'*





CNN's Jim Acosta and Ret. Lt. Gen. Mark Hertling discuss how Russian President Vladimir Putin's propaganda has backfired and what might ultimately lead to trouble for him in Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

*Putin’s vision of Russia is not ‘desirable to almost anybody’ - Francis Fukuyama*





Francis Fukuyama is a political scientist and professor at Stanford University.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> BTW the spectrum stuff is not a pejorative, simply a way of being, many scientists and engineers are on it, usually they are good at math and logical thinking and live well ordered and disciplined lives.


i am curious where I went ad hominem. Please quote it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> i am curious where I went ad hominem. Please quote it.


No. That is one of the three things you said today that are beyond the pale:
First use of wmd
Nuking population centers
Using civilians as human shields for a cheap bit of hardware 

No offense taken, but it appeared to impune my morals and ethics. I'm sorry if I gave the impression of callousness, in war I favor fighting smart and taking prisoners when possible. I make logical arguments for it, but the impulse is born of compassion.

I'm not a Buddhist, but I do mindfulness and that is a bit different than being on the path to enlightenment, it's focus is on emotional/social flourishing and creativity, it is a health and wellness practice, mind body science. However it is always done in a moral and ethical context, because it has to. A regular practice will grow a conscience on a fence post, as empathy increases, practice a lot and it can get pretty intense, so you better have yer ducks lined up. Even the marine corps use mindfulness these days and there have always been Buddhist warriors like Samurai.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 2, 2022)

Some Ukrainian put poison in an a sweet treat and gave it to a couple Russians and killed them or tried or something. What were those stupid Russians thinking? And then Ukrainian go and bomb the Russian gas field
And the Russians are like, how dare they!! They have crossed the line .. lol, really? With the understanding if they drop bombs on Russia then Russia is going to Nuke em. What kind of fucking war is this. One side has to be pussies because they might get nuked? Maybe Russia just needs to get Nuked.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No. That is one of the three things you said today that are beyond the pale:
> First use of wmd
> Nuking population centers
> Using civilians as human shields for a cheap bit of hardware
> ...


That was not insult. It was what you said. If you do not wish your words to come back and bite you 
(in the advice of one more intelligent than I)
“use other words”.

You cannot logically cast critique as an attack ad hominem.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Some Ukrainian put poison in an a sweet treat and gave it to a couple Russians and killed them or tried or something. What were those stupid Russians thinking? And then Ukrainian go and bomb the Russian gas field
> And the Russians are like, how dare they!! They have crossed the line .. lol, really? With the understanding if they drop bombs on Russia then Russia is going to Need or them? What kind of fucking war is this. One side has to be pussies because they might get nuked? Maybe Russia just needs to get Nuked.


Vlad is suing for peace and I hear there's a draft agreement, he won't like it, but will have to swallow his own turd and smile while doing it. His army got beat up real bad in Ukraine and in another month would be destroyed, the Ukrainians are just getting into their stride and Vlad needs a way out. Zelenskiy needs him to stop bombing the women and kids in the cities, so he's game, for now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That was not insult. It was what you said. You tried to whitewash it as gallows humor, but no.


You should read my fiction...

I could be Vlad for a day.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You should read my fiction...
> 
> I could be Vlad for a day.


You should read mine. Pm me an email. This is a good use of pm.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That was not insult. It was what you said. If you do not wish your words to come back and bite you
> (in the advice of one more intelligent than I)
> “use other words”.
> 
> You cannot logically cast critique as an attack ad hominem.


Compared to what others write here I'm a fucking angel and you are a perfectionist.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Compared to what others write here I'm a fucking angel and you are a perfectionist.


Argumentum ad populum, nice


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 2, 2022)

You guys are just fucking weird.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

*Clues suggest Vladimir Putin might be plagued by thyroid cancer*


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You guys are just fucking weird.


Dignity! We’re on the spectrum.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

*Bodies pile up in the street as Russian forces pull back from Kyiv*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Dignity! We’re on the spectrum.


Rainbow coalition.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

Looks like there is no peace agreement, despite earlier reports posted, Vlad will have his army destroyed in Ukraine.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Putin Stoops to Shocking New Low in Humiliating Retreat From Kyiv


Genya Savilov/AFP via GettyDespite retreating from Kyiv in a perfunctory display of de-escalating tensions, Russian forces are leaving landmines in their wake, and civilians have been found executed—some with their hands tied behind their backs, Ukrainian officials said Saturday. “Bucha, Kyiv...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

Looks like this war has other implications too and NK has a soviet style tank army, with old fashioned weapons, a slave army with low morale that might turn on their masters very easily. I wrote how new technology could change things in a place like Korea and allow a shift in the balance of power and even the destruction of the dictatorship and it's nukes.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








North Korea condemns South Korea's remarks on military ability, warns of destructive action


North Korea on Sunday condemned the South Korean defence minister's remarks about its ability to strike against the North and warned it would destroy major targets in Seoul if the South takes any "dangerous military action" such as a preemptive strike.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 2, 2022)

printer said:


>


that video isn't confirmation that russia has or did anything beyond make that video....


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like there is no peace agreement, despite earlier reports posted, Vlad will have his army destroyed in Ukraine.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much everyone says this is just a chance for both sides to reposition troops. These are not real peace talks.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 2, 2022)

Double dose tinc of grapefruit haze mischief at play. Waiting for weekend update


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

Maps: Tracking the Russian Invasion of Ukraine


Ukraine captured more territory in the last week than Russia did in the last five months.



www.nytimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

If Russia is withdrawing in the north, the reserves can hold them there, while most of those army forces head south and do interesting things there in Mariupol and Kherson perhaps? Most of the reserves defending Kyiv can be moved further north to hold the line near the Russians along with some army troops. The Russians will be licking their wounds for awhile and NATO intelligence can tell them when the Russians in the north are ready for round two, if ever.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

This has open access I think and gives a pretty good update on the war and it horrors. The fighting was intense and the Russian fighting vehicles litter the place, most blown to pieces in what must have been Hell for those Russians in the ambushes. They were broken and beaten back, but managed a somewhat hasty retreat, littering their way with mines to slow down the pursuit. What they left behind will motivate the Ukrainians with blood lust, if they aren't already. The fact is, if they didn't retreat they would have collapsed from combat losses and it would have been much worse for them.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








What Happened on Day 38 of the War in Ukraine


Military analysts say Russia is pulling away from areas around Kyiv, the capital, though the Pentagon has cautioned that it could be regrouping. The Red Cross is trying again to reach the besieged city of Mariupol.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think territorial expansion was the big one for him. Even if his health is good, he stepped on the old khuy with golf shoes, and his chances are essentially nil. It depends a lot on if he is willing to do more harm out of spite. As an old KGB hand, I imagine he kept distorting passions like spite or rage from taking up much headspace. The counterimpulse might be the driving need to chase the dream. Adolf did that, and the obsession that led to his ultimately detrimental micromanagement also killed him.


i can't say i've seen much evidence of putin micromanaging, he seems to have taken the word of way too many people for a long time now, without verifying much if any of it, apparently. i know if i was the head of a criminal empire, i'd have at least 3 or 4 people who did just that, and checked up on each other as well...i guess we all better be glad putin isn't a micromanager, or his army and it's equipment mught have been in much better condition.
i find it hard to guess about putin's competence, when ruthlessness serves much the same purpose in the environment he operated in as a spy/master...there was no one in direct control of him while he was operating in Germany before the fall. he could have been a competent clear headed professional, and had to be to a certain extent, but there was nothing stopping him from indulging his rage, and he seems to like indulging in spiteful behavior to this day. what else can you call ordering the bombing of civilian targets?
it took him less than a decade upon retiring from the kgb as a colonel in 1990 to Yeltsin appointing him prime minister in 1999...with stops along the way as first deputy mayor of St. Petersburg, deputy to the chief Kremlin administrator, head of the FSB, and secretary of the state security council...quite a meteoric rise...so he does have the drive to achieve power, which could have "matured" into a drive to become the hero of modern russia...
or i could just be full of shit


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can't say i've seen much evidence of putin micromanaging, he seems to have taken the word of way too many people for a long time now, without verifying much if any of it, apparently. i know if i was the head of a criminal empire, i'd have at least 3 or 4 people who did just that, and checked up on each other as well...i guess we all better be glad putin isn't a micromanager, or his army and it's equipment mught have been in much better condition.
> i find it hard to guess about putin's competence, when ruthlessness serves much the same purpose in the environment he operated in as a spy/master...there was no one in direct control of him while he was operating in Germany before the fall. he could have been a competent clear headed professional, and had to be to a certain extent, but there was nothing stopping him from indulging his rage, and he seems to like indulging in spiteful behavior to this day. what else can you call ordering the bombing of civilian targets?
> it took him less than a decade upon retiring from the kgb as a colonel in 1990 to Yeltsin appointing him prime minister in 1999...with stops along the way as first deputy mayor of St. Petersburg, deputy to the chief Kremlin administrator, head of the FSB, and secretary of the state security council...quite a meteoric rise...so he does have the drive to achieve power, which could have "matured" into a drive to become the hero of modern russia...
> or i could just be full of shit


Like his PhD, he could have blackmailed many and offered "services" to others. Vlad might have bought his doctorate, but earned his BA in global economics! If he has such an education then he should know how fucked he is on that front and he seems to know little about military affairs and strategy. He depends on his civilian defense minister who dresses like a soldier and is as corrupt as Satin, apparently he was effective at getting rid of rivals and alternatives.

Like Donald, Vlad has a talent for conniving and survival and lately he's gotten at bad as Donald at conspiracies and public relations. He's been fucking up as much as Donald too, maybe he caught something from him when they met, stupid sickness or something.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 2, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Maybe Russia just needs to get Nuked.


not russia, just some...a lot...most of it's leadership...
anyone who would have stood to profit from this war if it would have went the way putin expected it to...perhaps not every officer in the army, but many of them, perhaps not every government official, but ...well, maybe all of them. all the rich olis, who grew rich the same way leeches grow fat...


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I read your posts and I'm allowed to disagree with your opinions, as you are allowed to disagree with mine. I use the platform to practice writing and to get ideas down. I post many news stories that are open to discussion and attack ideas, not people. What I write here and the ideas developed is of no importance really, others have already thought it up. if you want to debate a moral and ethical issue I'm up for it too. WMD is a moral and ethical issue as well of one of international law, we should always seek higher ground.
> 
> I can write a thousand words or one liners as required.


It's all good guys,there are multiple Dr. Strangeloves in this forum, is it me or is Merrick Garland starting to resemble Dr. Strangelove,he may be in the wrong dept.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can't say i've seen much evidence of putin micromanaging, he seems to have taken the word of way too many people for a long time now, without verifying much if any of it, apparently. i know if i was the head of a criminal empire, i'd have at least 3 or 4 people who did just that, and checked up on each other as well...i guess we all better be glad putin isn't a micromanager, or his army and it's equipment mught have been in much better condition.
> i find it hard to guess about putin's competence, when ruthlessness serves much the same purpose in the environment he operated in as a spy/master...there was no one in direct control of him while he was operating in Germany before the fall. he could have been a competent clear headed professional, and had to be to a certain extent, but there was nothing stopping him from indulging his rage, and he seems to like indulging in spiteful behavior to this day. what else can you call ordering the bombing of civilian targets?
> it took him less than a decade upon retiring from the kgb as a colonel in 1990 to Yeltsin appointing him prime minister in 1999...with stops along the way as first deputy mayor of St. Petersburg, deputy to the chief Kremlin administrator, head of the FSB, and secretary of the state security council...quite a meteoric rise...so he does have the drive to achieve power, which could have "matured" into a drive to become the hero of modern russia...
> or i could just be full of shit


Putin is a Don,but is missing a Consigliere,no one has the balls to speak truth to power in Russia,by being a dictator who makes people who disagree disappear how does he think he will ever be told truths,and in the endeavor of war with its ever changing variables you need to get the bad news in its entirety in order to make proper adjustments,being surrounded by a bunch of butt swabs who only aim to please is a recipe for the disaster playing out right before our eyes.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

Massacre yes, but genocide? Semantic creep going on.





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## printer (Apr 3, 2022)

*Russia’s Potential Drawdown from Kyiv Fractures Pro-War Voices at Home*
Russia’s announcement that it would "drastically" scale down its military presence near the Ukrainian capital has triggered fears among pro-war factions at home that Russia is giving up on its goals.

Russian Deputy Defense Minister Alexander Fomin made the announcement Tuesday following Russian-Ukrainian peace talks in Istanbul, saying the decision was made in an effort to “increase mutual trust” and create conditions for a peace deal.









Russia’s Potential Drawdown from Kyiv Fractures Pro-War Voices at Home - The Moscow Times


Russia’s announcement that it would "drastically" scale down its military presence near the Ukrainian capital has triggered fears among pro-war factions at home that Russia is giving up on its goals. Russian Deputy Defense Minister Alexander Fomin made the announcement Tuesday following...




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 3, 2022)

UK STARSTREAK missile system cutting a russian helicopter in half ….


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509875064136679425


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Massacre yes, but genocide? Semantic creep going on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think i'll let the courts settle the semantic issues after the war...war crimes have been committed, the only question now is how many, and how harsh the sentences will be


----------



## printer (Apr 3, 2022)

*Russian Defense Ministry denies Ukraine's allegations of massacres in Bucha*
The Ministry of Defense called footage from Bucha a production of Kyiv for Western media

The materials presented by the Ukrainian authorities, allegedly confirming the "crimes" of the Russian troops in Bucha, are yet another provocation, the Defense Ministry said.

"All the photographs and video materials published by the Kiev regime, allegedly testifying to some kind of" crimes "of Russian military personnel p are another provocation," the department noted.

They stressed that for the entire time the point was under the control of the Russians, not a single local resident suffered from any violent actions.

On February 24, Russia launched a special military operation to demilitarize and denazify Ukraine . President Vladimir Putin called its goal "the protection of people who have been subjected to bullying and genocide by the Kiev regime for eight years."

As stated by the Ministry of Defense, the Armed Forces strike only at military infrastructure and Ukrainian troops. By March 25, they completed the main tasks of the first stage - they significantly reduced the combat potential of Ukraine. The main goal in the Russian military department was called the liberation of Donbass .








Минобороны назвало кадры из Бучи постановкой Киева для западных СМИ


Представленные украинскими властями материалы, якобы подтверждающие "преступления" российских войск в Буче — очередная провокация, заявило Минобороны. РИА Новости, 03.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog




*
Ministry of Defense: Armed Forces of Ukraine use cluster munitions in residential areas *
The Armed Forces of Ukraine use cluster munitions in residential areas, follows from a video published by the Russian Defense Ministry.

In the description for the video, the department indicates that sappers are clearing mines in the Trostyanetsky district of the Sumy region . In particular, unexploded ordnance of the MLRS and mortars of the troops and national battalions of Ukraine are collected and destroyed in safe places .

As noted in the department, as a result of shelling by Ukrainian troops, "buildings of schools, kindergartens, administrations of settlements and other civilian infrastructure facilities were damaged."

"This munition is delivered by a 220-mm Uragan multiple launch rocket system, which inflicts damage due to its ready-made fragments," Volodymyr, the commander of the obstacle platoon, says in the video, showing a partially detonated submunition from the Ukrainian missile cassette.

He noted that the projectile will be transported to the ammunition disposal site and destroyed

“In this case, only the fuse worked, the main charge did not work. Perhaps this is due to the fact that the ammunition was in storage for a very long time or was of inadequate quality,” Vladimir added.

The military also demonstrated a failed Ukrainian rocket "Hurricane" with a cluster warhead. The missile is broken in half, submunitions are visible inside, which should have scattered in the air over a large area.

On February 24, Russia launched a special military operation to demilitarize and denazify Ukraine . President Vladimir Putin called its goal "the protection of people who have been subjected to bullying and genocide by the Kiev regime for eight years."

As stated by the Ministry of Defense, the Armed Forces strike only at military infrastructure and Ukrainian troops. By March 25, they completed the main tasks of the first stage - they significantly reduced the combat potential of Ukraine. The main goal in the Russian military department was called the liberation of Donbass .








Минобороны: ВСУ применяют кассетные боеприпасы по жилым кварталам


Вооруженные силы Украины применяют кассетные боеприпасы по жилым кварталам, следует из видео, опубликованного Минобороны России. РИА Новости, 03.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 3, 2022)

Last thing heard from Russian Helicopter


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2022)

printer said:


> “Today I feel better. The night was accompanied by heavy bombardment of Ukrainian targets throughout the country, from Lviv to Donetsk,” said Prokhanov, who said he sees the war as an effort to address the wounds left open by the Soviet collapse.


i'm beginning to lose what compassion i had for russian citizens. russian soldiers are russian citizens. they're leaving behind executed civilians as they withdraw. russian officers are russian citizens. they're ordering those executions. russian civilians support the war, see it as "an effort to address wounds" left by the collapse of the corrupt repressive former regime...
those don't seem like the attitudes or actions of a people misled by their leadership, it seems like the actions of a nation full of entitled feeling assholes, who all want that former glory back, and are fine with the leadership murdering innocent civilians in order to get it...
there will have to be many many war crime trials after this war, and many hangings


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think i'll let the courts settle the semantic issues after the war...war crimes have been committed, the only question now is how many, and how harsh the sentences will be


I’m complaining about the journalism. Journalists exert considerable evolutionary pressure on lexicography. I think this was a miss by the writer.


----------



## printer (Apr 3, 2022)

I really do not know how the Russians can escape reality. Here is a few clues.

*What should Russia do with Ukraine?*
Back in April last year, we wrote about the inevitability of the denazification of Ukraine. Nazi, Bandera Ukraine, the enemy of Russia and the West's tool for the destruction of Russia, we do not need. Today, the issue of denazification has moved into a practical plane.

Denazification is necessary when a significant part of the people - most likely the majority - has been mastered and drawn into the Nazi regime in its politics. That is, when the hypothesis "the people are good - the government is bad" does not work. Recognition of this fact is the basis of the policy of denazification, of all its measures, and the fact itself is its subject matter.

Back in April last year, we wrote about the inevitability of the denazification of Ukraine. Nazi, Bandera Ukraine, the enemy of Russia and the West's tool for the destruction of Russia, we do not need. Today, the issue of denazification has moved into a practical plane.

Denazification is necessary when a significant part of the people - most likely the majority - has been mastered and drawn into the Nazi regime in its politics. That is, when the hypothesis "the people are good - the government is bad" does not work. Recognition of this fact is the basis of the policy of denazification, of all its measures, and the fact itself is its subject matter.









Что Россия должна сделать с Украиной


Еще в апреле прошлого года мы писали о неизбежности денацификации Украины. Нацистская, бандеровская Украина, враг России и инструмент Запада по уничтожению... РИА Новости, 05.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russian Defense Ministry denies Ukraine's allegations of massacres in Bucha*
> The Ministry of Defense called footage from Bucha a production of Kyiv for Western media
> 
> The materials presented by the Ukrainian authorities, allegedly confirming the "crimes" of the Russian troops in Bucha, are yet another provocation, the Defense Ministry said.
> ...


does anyone but their own older, thoroughly brainwashed citizens believe this fucking horseshit? why do they even bother to release it?
all the residents of Bucha (the ones the russians didn't murder) saw their own government restraining their neighbors, then murder them, with russian weapons? and they're all behind it, all on board with their government murdering their neighbors, to make russia look worse that it already does? that's just fucking insulting, to think that anyone would believe that.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m complaining about the journalism. Journalists exert considerable evolutionary pressure on lexicography. I think this was a miss by the writer.


Zelensky and Klitschko called it genocide...which isn't accurate at the moment, but i can sympathize with their over zealous description of the situation. the reporter just seemed to be relaying their statements.


----------



## printer (Apr 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> does anyone but their own older, thoroughly brainwashed citizens believe this fucking horseshit? why do they even bother to release it?
> all the residents of Bucha (the ones the russians didn't murder) saw their own government restraining their neighbors, then murder them, with russian weapons? and they're all behind it, all on board with their government murdering their neighbors, to make russia look worse that it already does? that's just fucking insulting, to think that anyone would believe that.


Just look at Trump supporters...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2022)

printer said:


> The latter, in turn, should begin with the organization of local self-government, police and defense bodies, cleansed of Nazi elements, launching on their basis the founding processes of founding a new republican statehood, integrating this statehood into close cooperation with the Russian department for the denazification of Ukraine (newly created or converted, say, from Rossotrudnichestvo), with the adoption under Russian control of the republican regulatory framework (legislation) on denazification, the definition of the boundaries and framework for the direct application of Russian law and Russian jurisdiction in the liberated territory in the field of denazification, the creation of a tribunal for crimes against humanity in the former Ukraine. In this regard, Russia should act as the guardian of the Nuremberg Trials.
> 
> All of the above means that in order to achieve the goals of denazification, the support of the population is necessary, its transition to the side of Russia after liberation from terror, violence and ideological pressure of the Kiev regime, after the withdrawal from informational isolation. Of course, it will take some time for people to recover from the shock of hostilities, to be convinced of Russia's long-term intentions - that "they will not be abandoned." It is impossible to foresee in advance exactly in which territories such a mass of the population will constitute a critically needed majority. The "Catholic province" (Western Ukraine as part of five regions) is unlikely to become part of the pro-Russian territories. The line of alienation, however, will be found empirically. Behind it will remain hostile to Russia, but forcibly neutral and demilitarized Ukraine with formally banned Nazism. The haters of Russia will go there. The guarantee of the preservation of this residual Ukraine in a neutral state should be the threat of an immediate continuation of the military operation in case of non-compliance with the listed requirements. Perhaps this will require a permanent Russian military presence on its territory. From the exclusion line to the Russian border there will be a territory of potential integration into Russian civilization, which is anti-fascist in its internal nature. this would require a permanent Russian military presence on its territory. From the exclusion line to the Russian border there will be a territory of potential integration into Russian civilization, which is anti-fascist in its internal nature. this would require a permanent Russian military presence on its territory. From the exclusion line to the Russian border there will be a territory of potential integration into Russian civilization, which is anti-fascist in its internal nature.
> 
> ...


what a load of shit...my respect for russians goes down on a daily basis. both the leadership of the country, and the people who buy into this horseshit. it sounds like a whole country full of trump supporters, at least we only have half that many fucking morons...which is actually small comfort


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Zelensky and Klitschko called it genocide...which isn't accurate at the moment, but i can sympathize with their over zealous description of the situation. the reporter just seemed to be relaying their statements.


Plausible. Since I’m having my Sunday-morning nitpick continue, perhaps the journalist should have added a qualifier. Or I glossed over it. shrug


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

printer said:


> Just look at Trump supporters...


They like to believe six impossible things before breakfast. Unfortunately, those impossible things are the teeth in the chainsaw of our own Nazification.


----------



## printer (Apr 3, 2022)

I have grown to understand that Nazi-ism is the persecution of Russia. I think.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2022)

printer said:


> I have grown to understand that Nazi-ism is the persecution of Russia. I think.


there's two ways to take that statement, that the russians call anyone who doesn't agree with them nazis, to justify murdering them...
or that the russians are the real nazis in this situation...both correct, in my opinion...but clarify which you meant, please?
a third, much less likely possibility exists, that you think the Ukrainians are actually nazis, persecuting the russians, but that is so ridiculous, we won't entertain the idea that that is what you meant


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

printer said:


> I have grown to understand that Nazi-ism is the persecution of Russia. I think.


It is a word with which to conjure the devil, especially to very old Russians.


----------



## printer (Apr 3, 2022)

*How to cure Ukrainians from Stockholm syndrome*
The wave of military news from the territory of the former Ukraine is amazing. Retreating, the VSE soldiers set out, it seems, to use up the entire supply of ammunition that had been sent to them from the West over the past eight years. They, need not, undermine bridges and mine, retreating, everything they can. It seems that this is their country, one would be sorry, but no - the guys act on the principle of "the barn burned down, burn down the hut."









Как вылечить украинцев от стокгольмского синдрома


Вал военных новостей с территории бывшей Украины поражает воображение. Отступая, вэсэушники задались, кажется, целью израсходовать весь запас боеприпасов,... РИА Новости, 02.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Apr 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there's two ways to take that statement, that the russians call anyone who doesn't agree with them nazis, to justify murdering them...
> or that the russians are the real nazis in this situation...both correct, in my opinion...but clarify which you meant, please?
> a third, much less likely possibility exists, that you think the Ukrainians are actually nazis, persecuting the russians, but that is so ridiculous, we won't entertain the idea that that is what you meant


Sarcasm.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there's two ways to take that statement, that the russians call anyone who doesn't agree with them nazis, to justify murdering them...
> or that the russians are the real nazis in this situation...both correct, in my opinion...but clarify which you meant, please?
> a third, much less likely possibility exists, that you think the Ukrainians are actually nazis, persecuting the russians, but that is so ridiculous, we won't entertain the idea that that is what you meant


I will modify your points 1 and 2 a tiny bit, since I think they’re close to the mark, by dovetailing it with my previous post.
In Russia the word has even more power to enrage the Russian population than saying Communism! does here.

The use of the word has considerable propaganda value in recruiting people’s support of the war, even while it is a plain lie.

Plain lies work, as “stop the steal” demonstrates here.


----------



## printer (Apr 3, 2022)

*Blockade trade. How foreign goods will be transported to Russia*
The largest European transport companies refuse to send cars to Russia. Goods are loaded onto trains, but the capacity of the railway is low. And the planes will not take anything large. It takes months to set up new logistics. Whether consumers will be left without imports was analyzed by RIA Novosti.









Торговля в блокаде. Как повезут зарубежные товары в Россию


Крупнейшие европейские транспортные компании отказываются отправлять машины в Россию. Товары перегружают на поезда, но пропускная способность железной дороги... РИА Новости, 03.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

"Victory begets enmity; the defeated dwell in pain. Happily the peaceful live, having set winning & losing aside."
- The Buddha, in The Dhammapaḍa, verse 201


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I will modify your points 1 and 2 a tiny bit, since I think they’re close to the mark, by dovetailing it with my previous post.
> In Russia the word has even more power to enrage the Russian population than saying Communism! does here.
> 
> The use of the word has considerable propaganda value in recruiting people’s support of the war, even while it is a plain lie.
> ...


i am ashamed that there are people like that in the world, and especially ashamed that so may Americans are ignorant fucking fools...
and ashamed of myself for ever thinking that we were making progress on societal reforms


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

printer said:


> *Blockade trade. How foreign goods will be transported to Russia*
> The largest European transport companies refuse to send cars to Russia. Goods are loaded onto trains, but the capacity of the railway is low. And the planes will not take anything large. It takes months to set up new logistics. Whether consumers will be left without imports was analyzed by RIA Novosti.
> 
> *European queue*
> ...


Interesting, the embedded admission of just which sanctions are really hurting.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i am ashamed that there are people like that in the world, and especially ashamed that so may Americans are ignorant fucking fools...
> and ashamed of myself for ever thinking that we were making progress on societal reforms


Me too. I ostriched. What I see now is like reading Gibbon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

printer said:


> Who is talking about retrofitting fighters to be more stealthy and how exactly are they going to do it? Convert the plane with CF?


Upgrading new planes, not retrofitting old airframes.









Silent Eagle: Boeing’s plan to make the F-15 a 'stealth' fighter


Back in 2009, Boeing’s Silent Eagle aimed to make the world’s most prolific air superiority fighter into something more by injecting stealth into the




www.sandboxx.us













Just How Stealthy Is The U.S. Air Force’s New F-15?


Nearly a decade before the U.S. Air Force, in a surprise move, tapped Boeing to build potentially hundreds of new F-15EX Eagle IIs—an upgraded version of the five-decade-old classic warplane—there was another new F-15 in the offing.




www.forbes.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 3, 2022)

Ex-Russian oligarch says one moment in war drove Putin 'insane'








Ex-Russian oligarch says this moment in war drove Putin 'insane' | CNN


Exiled Russian oligarch Mikhail Khodorkovsky discusses President Vladimir Putin's mindset and what his remaining options are in the war against Ukraine.




www.cnn.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Upgrading new planes, not retrofitting old airframes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I gather from this is that yes, they are retrofitting existing airframes. But while they are now stealthier, the numbers relative to the Gen 5s are nowhere close.

“Any improvement in survivability is a good thing.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Ex-Russian oligarch says one moment in war drove Putin 'insane'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Temporary, he was just pissed at being thwarted. He's normal, but close to a sociopath, conditioned to it by his life experience. He's conflated his personal identity with that of the state to a point, it's his property, like someone scratching your car would offend you. He has kids and I believe grand kids that he cares about, extensions of himself, so he has a stake in the future and seeks to survive himself. These are good signs that he will come around, after he feels enough pain and humiliation.

If he isn't out of Ukraine, or makes some kind of settlement, that allows him to lick his many wounds, his army in Ukraine should be destroyed in a month, maybe two. He has nothing else to send there in the short term, conscripts there have their contracts expiring and will want to go home! The new boys are just being inducted between now and June and must be trained, even if only for a few weeks. He's hiring mercenaries and the scum of the earth to fill the breech and the fuckers will earn their pay in Ukraine, if they are lucky enough to collect their rubles.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What I gather from this is that yes, they are retrofitting existing airframes. But while they are now stealthier, the numbers relative to the Gen 5s are nowhere close.
> 
> “Any improvement in survivability is a good thing.”


I read it awhile back and just posted links in answer after a glance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

Ya know it occurred to me the Russian casualty rate has been similar in both Ukraine and the Kremlin. In terms of percentages of heads rolling at the top compared, to the ones being blown up and shot at the bottom.  It seems this war is as bad for the heads of the Kremlin as it was for the conscripts, both live in fear!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I think this is Ukrainian propaganda, or a sympathizer, there's a few of them and they all use robot voices speaking English text, usually from news articles often with war video scenes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i am ashamed that there are people like that in the world, and especially ashamed that so may Americans are ignorant fucking fools...
> and ashamed of myself for ever thinking that we were making progress on societal reforms


Oh you're making progress alright, this is the last gasp of Dixie, it will be around for awhile, but ever shrinking in size. When the BLM protests started after the police murders, I saw a majority of young white people on the streets in many places and they equaled the black people in other places. It was a lot different than the summer of 1968, which you remember too. All the black people and interracial couples you see in TV commercials are having an effect, conditioning a generation, so are the many black artists and athletes. They are making it hard for young white people to look at black people as the other, but as part of the group. When old racists used to say, "they all look alike to me", they weren't lying.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I read it awhile back and just posted links in answer after a glance.


I just had a possible insight. Propellers in motion create a large and not very directional return biased up and down in a multirotor design.

There are propeller-driven drones that incorporate some stealth features, like Reaper. But it is considered unstealthy.

So I poked around a bit and found that light cheap multirotor drones are not easy to detect and very hard to identify using lateral radar. The small size, skeletal shape and polymer construction contribute to low rcs. I didn’t find anything for lookdown, since they were examining a different threat, like smuggling and spying.



https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7435842/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

War and politics, the fight for liberal democracy in Europe, the same fear driven assholes keep these clowns in power everywhere.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


https://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2022-04-02/hungarians-vote-on-orbans-12-year-rule-in-tight-ballot-overshadowed-by-ukraine-war


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I just had a possible insight. Propellers in motion create a large and not very directional return biased up and down in a multirotor design.
> 
> There are propeller-driven drones that incorporate some stealth features, like Reaper. But it is considered unstealthy.
> 
> So I poked around a bit and found that light cheap multirotor drones are not easy to detect and very hard to identify using lateral radar. The small size, skeletal shape and polymer construction contribute to low rcs. I didn’t find anything for lookdown, since they were examining a different threat, like smuggling and spying.


Often FPV drones are built on a carbon fiber frame, which is conductive and radar reflective, the DGI ones are plastic and any stealth drone would be too. Propellers can be made from plastic and can contain RAM imbedded if required. Some stealth fighters have the radar cross section of a bird, or so I've read. Materials and geometry are the answer to stealth, more materials than geometry of late, so there must be big RAM secrets.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Often FPV drones are built on a carbon fiber frame, which is conductive and radar reflective, the DGI ones are plastic and any stealth drone would be too. Propellers can be made from plastic and can contain RAM imbedded if required. Some stealth fighters have the radar cross section of a bird, or so I've read. Materials and geometry are the answer to stealth, more materials than geometry of late, so there must be big RAM secrets.


I’ve read that the coatings reduce return by 60 to 80 per cent.

The F-22 has less than a square inch of rcs. Here’s a cool chart.





__





Radar Cross Section (RCS)







www.globalsecurity.org


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I just had a possible insight. Propellers in motion create a large and not very directional return biased up and down in a multirotor design.
> 
> There are propeller-driven drones that incorporate some stealth features, like Reaper. But it is considered unstealthy.
> 
> ...


I watched a video the other day showing a Ukrainian drone team that was directing mortar fire at night. They had to remove the drone from over a target due to a bigger Russian drone finding and trying to destroy it. If they told the type, I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 3, 2022)

I've found this to be very effective on drones


----------



## Moflow (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

Moflow said:


> I've found this to be very effective on drones


Krupp renamed! They could use a few, provided they can spot the drone and one that transmits data ain't hard to find. These and Stingers or manpads in general have taken close tactical air support off the table and even helicopter envelopments like used in Vietnam are no longer feasible. These weapons don't miss, they need much less ammunition and logistical support, very little is wasted on misses.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

Moflow said:


>


I've watched videos like this and they have some awesome artillery rounds and systems too. Drones have been an issue for awhile and countering them big business. Too bad the Russians are shut out from most of it and couldn't afford it anyway and one of many reasons why it would be suicide for Russia to attack NATO in a conventional war, especially after Ukraine.

With Starlink control it will be much harder to jam and detect American or American sanctioned drones and they can be made stealth too, like airplanes. Also with starlink control and FPV, you can fly them low over the ground and fly over traffic on the roads of Moscow right to the Kremlin dodging and weaving like a piloted aircraft a ground level, zooming over hot cars on the freeway headed for Vlad with a 1000KG on a one way trip with a pissed off Ukrainian at the controls.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

Moflow said:


>


During the second gulf war when they began the air campaign The US air boss General Horner had a plan, he ordered up all the target drones they use for practice back in the states and had them modified to reflect back fighters. He sent them in for the first wave, causing the Iraqis to light up their air defense radars and expend SAMs, while wild weasels came in behind and fired anti radiation missiles, knocking out the AA radars. At the same time stealth bombers were taking command and control out in Bagdad and other places, then the cruse missiles timed to arrive as the AA defense went down took out the rest of the air force on the ground, finally the fighters went in and bombed the shit out of everything. It's how ya plan an air campaign to save yer guys lives by using yer brain, the general earned his pay.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 3, 2022)

Obviously Putin hasn't played the pc game Command and Conquer Generals or Risk lol


----------



## printer (Apr 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Upgrading new planes, not retrofitting old airframes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Radar cross sections are widely debated online, and as may as come as little surprise to you, national governments aren’t often in the habit of stepping in to clarify when it comes to their operational fighters. So, we should take _everything_ about this stealth conversation with a grain of salt, as is always the case when speaking hypothetically about cutting-edge and classified technologies."

"Lockheed Martin officials and other defense experts dismissed that comparison as unrealistic, and indeed, a year later, Boeing eased up on their stealth claims, saying only that they had achieved their low-observable goals. "

"Of course, the F-16 started out with a much smaller radar cross-section than the F-15—at 5 m² and 25 m² respectively—but if we were to apply this same arithmetic to the Silent Eagle, we’re now talking about an F-15 with a radar cross-section of just _6 m²_ before making considerations for the canted tail sections and internal weapons carriage capabilities."

"This level of reduction still doesn’t come anywhere _near _matching the stealth offered by platforms like the F-22 or F-35, which boast estimated radar cross-sections of 0.0001-0.0002m² (the size of a marble) to 0.0015m² (the size of a golf ball) respectively."

So buy new planes that are over 30,000X worse than the new generation planes? But the F15 comes at half the cost! Yeah ok. Seems nobody bought the concept, the Israelies had a few and abandoned it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

printer said:


> "Radar cross sections are widely debated online, and as may as come as little surprise to you, national governments aren’t often in the habit of stepping in to clarify when it comes to their operational fighters. So, we should take _everything_ about this stealth conversation with a grain of salt, as is always the case when speaking hypothetically about cutting-edge and classified technologies."
> 
> "Lockheed Martin officials and other defense experts dismissed that comparison as unrealistic, and indeed, a year later, Boeing eased up on their stealth claims, saying only that they had achieved their low-observable goals. "
> 
> ...


I read it awhile back and just googled your answer, just glanced at it. I wouldn't expect a retrofit to be as good as a custom job. However, I have noticed geometry is becoming less of a factor in design and RAM seems to have improved quite a bit with materials science. The F35 looks more conventional and maneuverable than the F117, but I don't know the relative radar cross sections. I'm just a layman reading pubic stuff and physics is physics.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Ex-Russian oligarch says one moment in war drove Putin 'insane'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently he expected flowers after liberating Ukraine.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I read it awhile back and just googled your answer, just glanced at it. I wouldn't expect a retrofit to be as good as a custom job. However, I have noticed geometry is becoming less of a factor in design and RAM seems to have improved quite a bit with materials science. The F35 looks more conventional and maneuverable than the F117, but I don't know the relative radar cross sections. I'm just a layman reading pubic stuff and physics is physics.


The 117 is quoted at 0.003 m2, more than ten times that of a 35. Thirty years of r&d.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

printer said:


> "Radar cross sections are widely debated online, and as may as come as little surprise to you, national governments aren’t often in the habit of stepping in to clarify when it comes to their operational fighters. So, we should take _everything_ about this stealth conversation with a grain of salt, as is always the case when speaking hypothetically about cutting-edge and classified technologies."
> 
> "Lockheed Martin officials and other defense experts dismissed that comparison as unrealistic, and indeed, a year later, Boeing eased up on their stealth claims, saying only that they had achieved their low-observable goals. "
> 
> ...


If you want the performance of a fighter, then stealth is hard do without new expensive composite construction under the RAM. Drones and even cruse missiles on the other hand travel at slower speeds and increasingly with GPS and satellite FPV control or even AI using stored images. What used to be hard and expensive, requiring a cast of thousands, is now cheap and easy to do for a small team of engineers with specific goals. What the USA used to do, other smaller countries can do and increasingly with unlicensed technology. I have a Cadex FPV camera that allows me to fly at night in urban environments, or with a full moon, it looks like daylight, or I could buy a night vision FPV camera that works in near complete darkness.

Almost all digital cameras can be turned into infrared and something to try with an old one in the junk drawer. Find yer heat leaks this winter!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

Looks like the Ukrainians strike again, three times now. This should get those SAMs on the border and guys with manpads stationed every mile!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Blasts heard in Russian city of Belgorod near border with Ukraine


Two blasts were heard in the Russian city of Belgorod near the border with Ukraine on Sunday, two witnesses told Reuters, days after Russian authorities accused Ukrainian forces of striking a fuel depot there.




www.reuters.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

*Russians Are Afraid that “Iskanders” in Belarus Will be Next after Belgorod*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

*Ukraine War: What could Russia do next?*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

*Russia is in trouble, most of its weapons are MADE in Ukraine*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

I agree with this guy, he's an expert, but expert opinion varies quite a bit on this issue. Give the Ukrainians what they need to get the job done, now that they are winning they are increasingly wanting to do it themselves anyway. It would be even more humiliating to Putin and hurt his chances of survival. Besides, it is a golden chance to reclaim all the territory of their country and weaken Vlad fatally at the same time, other than the civilian deaths, they have little incentive to let up now. They know what they've got and what is likely to be given, the more atrocities discovered, the more lethal aid they will receive with the public's blessing in the west. 

Vlad is gonna have a very hard time in negotiations, Zelenskiy is holding all the cards and he's smarter than Vlad, more importantly, he knows what he is dealing with. I would expect Vlad to try and poison him during their meeting, he should teleconference, from a secret location, do it on zoom with a VPN!.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ret. general warns Putin stalling to distract West from his real objective*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

Now is the time to pour in the switchblades, the tank killer ones too, when the Ukrainians are on the offensive. Using these in conjunction with other goodies we are providing, can help them break through in the south and especially in the east, with it's long conflict, defensive positions, dug in tanks and trenches. They need tanks and planes too, clean out eastern Europe of all the Soviet shit and send it to Ukraine, tell them the EU, America and Sweden will replace it with way better stuff and the Russians will pay for it with seized money. After the war it will be in the Ukrainian reserve, cause they will get new stuff as well.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

The east will be a tough nut to crack and it will take Vlad time to reconstitute units and move them to eastern Ukraine by train. The Russians are retreating and they are worse at that than when going forward, so there are things the Ukrainians can do there too. Retreating troops are vulnerable on the roads in columns, just as advancing ones are. Blow a highway bridge over a river and retreating troops could panic desert their vehicles and run across the river over the remnant's of the bridge. It would be a good way to inherit hundreds of fighting vehicles. They wouldn't be smart enough to destroy them before leaving and their tanks that they left behind, could kill them, when they are down east fighting in a few weeks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

Why do I expect Vlad to try and kill Zelenskiy with poison? The best predictor of future behavior is past performance, Vlad is a murder many times over and this is his MO! Think about it, Vlad is gonna be humiliated and driven completely out of Ukraine with a completely shattered army that will be next to useless for a long time to come, if he doesn't sign a peace. He will get attacked on his own territory if he fires into Ukraine and if he masses troops for another try they might be slaughtered in Russia, before they see the border. For awhile Vlad won't be a threat to anybody, unless he nukes them.

Meanwhile Zelenskiy will be on a European and North American tour of liberal democracies getting every honor and award they have to offer and probably a Nobel peace prize, won by winning a war!  Vlad will not be happy while all these festive events are happening! Vlad will want his revenge!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Me too. I ostriched. What I see now is like reading Gibbon.


According to Gibbon, the Roman Empire succumbed to barbarian invasions in large part due to the gradual loss of civic virtue among its citizens. 
barbarian invasion = republican politicians, loss of civic virtue among its citizens = magats.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

Here is a project that Zelenskiy along with Uncle Sam, could pitch to Elon for a profit and challenge. How about a constellation like a train of direct broadcast satellites in low earth orbit, say a few groups of 12 that would pass over Moscow and other Russian cities and offer periodic TV and radio programing when ever they pass over Russian territory. These would be high powered and broadcast on digital TV channels from low earth orbit only while over Russia and direct the energy at the earth with the best polarization. If they operated like cell network they could switch on satellites as they passed over targeted population centers to provide say an hour of half hour programing.

It might even be possible to do it from Geosynchronous orbit 22,300 miles up with a tight enough beam on pointed on Moscow of high enough power on a single channel (it could use more than one), enough power can be accumulated to broadcast for 4 hours in Moscow prime time daily, there are many digital channels modern TVs can receive. It might be the better and cheaper option


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2022)

Moflow said:


> I've found this to be very effective on drones


if you happen to have those trucks, parked where they'll do some good...and they don't get blown the fuck up by your enemy, who knows exactly what they are and has an excellent idea of where they are...send in 3 or 4 squads of drones, at least one will get through, no more incredibly expensive truck that blows through ammo that cost more than the objects it shoots down.
and enemy operated drones won't fly in a nice tight group on a preprogrammed path that the operator knows about....it's a promotional viseo, they aren't going to tell you how many it misses, how many never get detected by it.


----------



## printer (Apr 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is a project that Zelenskiy along with Uncle Sam, could pitch to Elon for a profit and challenge. How about a constellation like a train of direct broadcast satellites in low earth orbit, say a few groups of 12 that would pass over Moscow and other Russian cities and offer periodic TV and radio programing when ever they pass over Russian territory. These would be high powered and broadcast on digital TV channels from low earth orbit only while over Russia and direct the energy at the earth with the best polarization. If they operated like cell network they could switch on satellites as they passed over targeted population centers to provide say an hour of half hour programing.
> 
> It might even be possible to do it from Geosynchronous orbit 22,300 miles up with a tight enough beam on pointed on Moscow of high enough power on a single channel (it could use more than one), enough power can be accumulated to broadcast for 4 hours in Moscow prime time daily, there are many digital channels modern TVs can receive. It might be the better and cheaper option


So you think the Russians can not blow up the satellites? Would make space a junk strewn mess.


----------



## printer (Apr 3, 2022)

*The significance of the Donbas*
The Donbas is Ukraine's industrial heartland. But its coal-based economy is a heavily-subsidized millstone for Ukraine, not a powerhouse, no matter how important its arms exports might be to the Russian military.

"Donbas is the heart of Ukraine" read signs on the outskirts of Donetsk in eastern Ukraine. This is true, at least economically: The coalfield, which extends across the east to Russian territory, is the fourth-largest in Europe, with extractable reserves estimated at over 10 billion tons.









Donbas struggle – DW – 04/15/2014


The Donbas is Ukraine's industrial heartland. But its coal-based economy is a heavily-subsidized millstone for Ukraine, not a powerhouse, no matter how important its arms exports might be to the Russian military.




www.dw.com





Apr 15, 2014


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2022)

printer said:


> So you think the Russians can not blow up the satellites? Would make space a junk strewn mess.


it already is a junk strewn mess, mostly thanks to musk's astronomy fucking satellites.
i'm starting to lose faith in the russians abilities to do anything competently, except steal shit and murder unarmed civilians


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

printer said:


> So you think the Russians can not blow up the satellites? Would make space a junk strewn mess.


Yep they could and have been able to for many years. I'm just concerned here, is if it is technically feasible or possible, it appears to be on the surface. You are correct and this must be taken into account, how much does Vlad fear the truth? There will be terrestrial transmitters on his borders and some can reach St Petersburg from Finland, if he loses Belarus too, those transmitters can reach Moscow with directed broadcasts up high enough. I wouldn't put it past the CIA to put antennas on tethered balloons next to the borders! Hire all the Russian TV personalities running out of the country and give them jobs in Kyiv.

Unless we do something dramatic we are gonna have a real problem in orbit with space junk, especially if it starts colliding and making more junk. At those relative velocities a rivet of a screw could screw a satellite while making more junk in a casscade effect.


----------



## printer (Apr 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep they could and have been able to for many years. I'm just concerned here, is if it is technically feasible or possible, it appears to be on the surface. You are correct and this must be taken into account, how much does Vlad fear the truth? There will be terrestrial transmitters on his borders and some can reach St Petersburg from Finland, if he loses Belarus too, those transmitters can reach Moscow with directed broadcasts up high enough. I wouldn't put it past the CIA to put antennas on tethered balloons next to the borders! Hire all the Russian TV personalities running out of the country and give them jobs in Kyiv.
> 
> Unless we do something dramatic we are gonna have a real problem in orbit with space junk, especially if it starts colliding and making more junk. At those relative velocities a rivet of a screw could screw a satellite while making more junk in a casscade effect.


Voice Of America used to brodcast into Russia but Russia started jamming the signal at the start of this war. They would do whatever they needed in order to keep the criminals in power. If someone did do an effective method in changing the public's mind on the war there would be nothing stopping the Russians from using any method they have to stop it. Putin set in motion events that may not be able to be reversed for a very long time. The powers that be will rather turn their back on Europe and set up the iron curtain once again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

printer said:


> Voice Of America used to brodcast into Russia but Russia started jamming the signal at the start of this war. They would do whatever they needed in order to keep the criminals in power. If someone did do an effective method in changing the public's mind on the war there would be nothing stopping the Russians from using any method they have to stop it. Putin set in motion events that may not be able to be reversed for a very long time. The powers that be will rather turn their back on Europe and set up the iron curtain once again.


We live in an information rich environment these days and there are many holes in the new iron curtain and will be for a long time to come. If past practices are anything to go by the CIA will be doing it again. It won't have much effect now, but in say a few months when they get setup and conditions deteriorate inside Russia, it might make a small difference. They can use standard satellite TV too with free unencrypted broadcast to those with dishes. I understand YouTube is still in Russia or was last week, which surprised me. I think one of Vlad's problems might be, who watches the watchers, all his internet people know the truth, most are young and more aware than the average Russian. If it becomes trendy to revolt among the youth there could be trouble, with cellphones and other tech they could use to organize etc. There is a big generational divide in Russia over this war, the young aren't used to living like shit and many know why they are.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

printer said:


> Voice Of America used to brodcast into Russia but Russia started jamming the signal at the start of this war. They would do whatever they needed in order to keep the criminals in power. If someone did do an effective method in changing the public's mind on the war there would be nothing stopping the Russians from using any method they have to stop it. Putin set in motion events that may not be able to be reversed for a very long time. The powers that be will rather turn their back on Europe and set up the iron curtain once again.


Vlad must have had to dust off the old cold war AM jammers! I figured they would have been sold as scrap. Are they broad spectrum and blanket the whole AM band with a power stations worth of energy?

The British had a 500KW transmitter bought from the states cheap when they outlawed high power and set up a reflector wire behind it to direct most of it's broadcast energy towards Germany in WW2. They could replace a German station shut down because of an air raid in milliseconds and tell the people to run into the streets and out of town as the bombs rained down, among other things. The transmitter had a cooling pond. There is another BBC program on YouTube, the transmitter was called Aspidistra, after the plant and popular song about it, it was the biggest Aspidistra in the world. This was NOT the BBC, it was something far darker.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Aspidistra (transmitter) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*Sefton Delmer: The Master of Black Propaganda*


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2022)

Dude


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Dude


A primer on the history of radio propaganda, look what hate radio did for America, many have learned at the master's knee.

Radio maybe a way to reach Russians along with TV, Radio liberty/Free Europe will get new funding for sure. The CIA have a history of this kind of thing, but mostly trying to get the truth and news into the Soviet Union. During the war, the British had other intentions for propaganda and the gloves came off. The first victim of war is the truth, civil war too, as you might have noticed in America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

Do they provide free cable TV in Moscow and St Petersburg? Soon many won't be able to afford it in Russia, especially older pensioners and they will cut the cable. Depending on broadcast TV with Gerry rigged antennas, or ones bought from local nerds for a few rubles. Some older people might even switch back to radio and radio is in all cars. 

The young usually don't do cable too much and are most likely online. They don't usually have an interest in the news, but when an economic A bomb is about to go off and all their favorite shit is being cut off and the people are panicking in the stores. When conscripts are being killed in a war that none dare speak it's name, then they will perk up and take an interest in what is destroying their lives and dreams.

Even if they don't bring Vlad down, they will undermine the moral of the nation and cause or expand social division, they tried their best with us, now it is their turn. I didn't make the rules, just call the balls and strikes as I see em.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 3, 2022)

Woo boy …. VLAD got peeps doin dirty deeds


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Woo boy …. VLAD got peeps doin dirty deeds
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112817View attachment 5112820


They've been executing civilians and they are finding a graveyard in the streets of liberated towns, though the number of dead Russians left is said to outnumber the civilian dead. They retreated after getting the shit kicked out of themselves and almost breaking and running in panic.

I figure they should drop alcohol on the Russians, 180 proof vodka, not even poisoned, or leave it where they can find it with no civilians around. Most of those guys would get inebriated and leave some good bud around too to finish the fuckers off!  Then when the boys are have'n a Helluva time, dancing around the fire kicking to polka with an accordion (there's always one), ya attack and mortar the shit outta them using a drone above like God in judgement on their many sins...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

*Let's talk about why Ukraine is getting more coverage....*


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

printer said:


> So you think the Russians can not blow up the satellites? Would make space a junk strewn mess.


Energy weapons are in a probably advanced state of development. I imagine an orbited civilian model with slow recharge rate and an absolute proscription on pointing it at spacecraft or space assets in good standing, with watchdogs on the ground to hit the “fry the guidance” button should should the trash vaporizer behave oddly. Followed by criminal court for the crew. 
Starship could orbit and possibly deorbit it, and Eeyore the Musky thanks you for the business.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They've been executing civilians and they are finding a graveyard in the streets of liberated towns, though the number of dead Russians left is said to outnumber the civilian dead. They retreated after getting the shit kicked out of themselves and almost breaking and running in panic.
> 
> I figure they should drop alcohol on the Russians, 180 proof vodka, not even poisoned, or leave it where they can find it with no civilians around. Most of those guys would get inebriated and leave some good bud around too to finish the fuckers off!  Then when the boys are have'n a Helluva time, dancing around the fire kick to polka with an accordion (there' always one), ya attack and mortar the shit outta them using a drone above like God in judgement on their many sins...


Switch that to bourbon or decent Scotch. To folks used to vodka, the novelty factor might amplify the intended effect.

And then holster the damned weapons and then gurney the sodden lot off to a POW camp. Effective, and without your odd blend of mindfulness and bloodlust.

NB: that last is not ad hominem; it is a critique.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Russians Are Afraid that “Iskanders” in Belarus Will be Next after Belgorod*


Sanctified feces! I just found out that Islander can be fitted with an EMP device on an antiradar mission.

Makes me wonder who else has it and can effectively sanction the use of such a novel weapon.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now is the time to pour in the switchblades, the tank killer ones too, when the Ukrainians are on the offensive. Using these in conjunction with other goodies we are providing, can help them break through in the south and especially in the east, with it's long conflict, defensive positions, dug in tanks and trenches. They need tanks and planes too, clean out eastern Europe of all the Soviet shit and send it to Ukraine, tell them the EU, America and Sweden will replace it with way better stuff and the Russians will pay for it with seized money. After the war it will be in the Ukrainian reserve, cause they will get new stuff as well.


Do you have any info on available switchblade inventory? That could have an effect.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

printer said:


> Voice Of America used to brodcast into Russia but Russia started jamming the signal at the start of this war. They would do whatever they needed in order to keep the criminals in power. If someone did do an effective method in changing the public's mind on the war there would be nothing stopping the Russians from using any method they have to stop it. Putin set in motion events that may not be able to be reversed for a very long time. The powers that be will rather turn their back on Europe and set up the iron curtain once again.


I remember as a kid listening to my uncle’s shortwave radio in Vienna. Certain frequencies exhibited sounds like an 80s car alarm. I was told that was a jamming signal to keep radio in or out of East Germany. 1973, the year we drove a new Merc Diesel through Fulda.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

*Gruesome scenes emerge near Kyiv as Russian troops retreat*





WARNING: This video contains graphic footage. The devastation of war is nowhere more apparent than in Bucha, one of Kyiv's northern suburbs where streets are lined with the bodies of civilians and burnt combat vehicles.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Switch that to bourbon or decent Scotch. To folks used to vodka, the novelty factor might amplify the intended effect.
> 
> And then holster the damned weapons and then gurney the sodden lot off to a POW camp. Effective, and without your odd blend of mindfulness and bloodlust.
> 
> NB: that last is not ad hominem; it is a critique.


Just trying to get a laugh out of BudzBuddha, I do humor too, the alcohol and bud should do it alone. However the Ukrainians might not be in a charitable mood with recent atrocities. They sure got hammered in Bucha, the streets are full of blown up Russian vehicles. The executions of civilians did not go over well, could have been the Chechens, they were in the area and many died there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Sanctified feces! I just found out that Islander can be fitted with an EMP device on an antiradar mission.
> 
> Makes me wonder who else has it and can effectively sanction the use of such a novel weapon.


I think Vlad will use whatever he's got and can get away with. The Russians are depending on the cell network for now, but as they get close to the border of Russia they can use their new comm system that uses 4G cell apparently! If he has EMP weapons he will probably use them, anything to destroy as much Ukrainian infrastructure as he can. Perhaps he knows he won't get any of his money back and wants to get his money's worth.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just trying to get a laugh out of BudzBuddha, I do humor too, the alcohol and bud should do it alone. However the Ukrainians might not be in a charitable mood with recent atrocities. They sure got hammered in Bucha, the streets are full of blown up Russian vehicles. The executions of civilians did not go over well, could have been the Chechens, they were in the area and many died there.


Their leader is making a point of not answering atrocity with atrocity (if I’m correctly informed) and is playing a longer game.

Clemency to captured Russians is gonna pay massive dividends in terms of national reputation and access to trade. (Bet they buy some F-35s!) You sing anthems to drones; I sing mine to the moral high ground. I think the value of the latter is a war winner, especially once a cease-fire is in place. (The drones are also kicking serious zhopa.)

So I expect the leadership to draw a quite harsh line on atrocities, possibly with a swift and televised execution of the men responsible.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think Vlad will use whatever he's got and can get away with. The Russians are depending on the cell network for now, but as they get close to the border of Russia they can use their new comm system that uses 4G cell apparently! If he has EMP weapons he will probably use them, anything to destroy as much Ukrainian infrastructure as he can. Perhaps he knows he won't get any of his money back and wants to get his money's worth.


Frankly, I think he has like six of them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Do you have any info on available switchblade inventory? That could have an effect.


I read America has thousands, have been making them for years and recently added the tank killer 600 model that uses a Javelin warhead. They are licensed for manufacture in the UK and Turkey, but most likely the older smaller 300 models. They should be quick to manufacture and such things are setup to ramp up fast, putting 3 shifts in factories and sometimes they even have shadow factories, they do for other arms and munitions.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I read America has thousands, have been making them for years and recently added the tank killer 600 model that uses a Javelin warhead. They are licensed for manufacture in the UK and Turkey, but most likely the older smaller 300 models. They should be quick to manufacture and such things are setup to ramp up fast, putting 3 shifts in factories and sometimes they even have shadow factories, they do for other arms and munitions.


By America, do you mean gov’t? The other masks the trials and delays of dealing with multiple owners.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Their leader is making a point of not answering atrocity with atrocity (if I’m correctly informed) and is playing a longer game.
> 
> Clemency to captured Russians is gonna pay massive dividends in terms of national reputation and access to trade. (Bet they buy some F-35s!) You sing anthems to drones; I sing mine to the moral high ground. I think the value of the latter is a war winner, especially once a cease-fire is in place. (The drones are also kicking serious zhopa.)
> 
> So I expect the leadership to draw a quite harsh line on atrocities, possibly with a swift and televised execution of the men responsible.


Oh, Ukraine is a liberal democracy and they will do the right thing officially. I was speaking more of decisions made in battle and war and the things that partly motivate them. There are and will be a lot of hard feelings in Ukraine, especially if atrocities are committed. Some of the ideas I discuss concern surrender, psychological warfare and other means of less violent resolution. Assassinating their officers with sniper rifles and drones is another way with an army structured like theirs.

The moral high ground is fine and a wonderful place to be, when you can afford it and your country and life are not on the line. Russia is still very dangerous and this is far from over. Their troops by all accounts were behaving like beasts and being treated like them by their officers. Offers of surrender might not work with some of them, they know what they did and fear the consequences, if caught.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Oh, Ukraine is a liberal democracy and they will do the right thing officially. I was speaking more of decisions made in battle and war and the things that partly motivate them. There are and will be a lot of hard feelings in Ukraine, especially if atrocities are committed. So of the ideas I discuss concern surrender, psychological warfare and other means of less violent resolution. Assassinating their officers with sniper rifles and drones is another way with an army structured like theirs.
> 
> The moral high ground is fine and a wonderful place to be, when you can afford it and your country and life are not on the line. Russia is still very dangerous and this is far from over. There troops by all accounts were behaving like beasts and being treated like them by their officers. Offers of surrender might not work with some of them, they know what they did and fear the consequences, if caught.


The first sentence of paragraph two is plainly contradicted by Ukraine’s behavior, official and apparent.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> By America, do you mean gov’t? The other masks the trials and delays of dealing with multiple owners.


I read a number like 7000 somewhere, probably mostly the 300 model, what allies have or did I have no idea, but if Sammy wanted to pull a fast one... Deception in war is very important, bodyguard of lies as Churchill said.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I read a number like 7000 somewhere, probably mostly the 300 model, what allies have or did I have no idea, but if Sammy wanted to pull a fast one... Deception in war is very important, bodyguard of lies as Churchill said.


I’m just saying that if they’re not in current possession of the gov’t, it won’t happen in time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> By America, do you mean gov’t? The other masks the trials and delays of dealing with multiple owners.


They were used on high value targets in Afghanistan by special forces, the 300's and I imagine they are in inventory, the retired generals speak highly of them and call them a game changer. Allies are tight lipped


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They were used on high value targets in Afghanistan by special forces, the 300's and I imagine they are in inventory, the retired generals speak highly of them and call them a game changer. Allies are tight lipped


I was more curious about the supply available tonight, with numbers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The first sentence of paragraph two is plainly contradicted by Ukraine’s behavior, official and apparent.


I never said they were fighting an immoral war on a governmental or even official military level, however America committed atrocities by individual soldiers and contractors too. War is Hell and a lot of shit happens feeling run high and people are scared, morals go out the window for most. A well discipline force with ethical officers leads to a lot less of it.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I never said they were fighting an immoral war on a governmental or even official military level, however America committed atrocities by individual soldiers and contractors too. War is Hell and a lot of shit happens feeling run high and people are scared, morals go out the window for most. A well discipline force with ethical officers leads to a lot less of it.


I am no sociologist, but I smell a Ph. D. here in the causes and patterns of microatrocity.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I was more curious about the supply available tonight, with numbers.


Classified, the Russians would like to know too! They will soon be able to use them though, for I feel the south is the next target of counter attack. 

BTW I don't take glee from civilians poisoning soldiers and haven't posted on it, however many don't have any ethical issues about it! 
What do you think about civilians giving out poisoned treats to Russians? They killed a few outright and sickened many more. poisoning is a cruel way to kill, like chemicals, which it is.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Classified, the Russians would like to know too! They will soon be able to use them though, for I feel the south is the next target of counter attack.
> 
> BTW I don't take glee from civilians poisoning soldiers and haven't posted on it, however many don't have any ethical issues about it!
> What do you think about civilians giving out poisoned treats to Russians? They killed a few outright and sickened many more. poisoning is a cruel way to kill, like chemicals, which it is.


I oppose it. It’s hateful.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am no sociologist, but I smell a Ph. D. here in the causes and patterns of microatrocity.


Well there are sociopaths who often do well in war and near sociopaths. I read somewhere that about 7%? of people usually Engauge in fighting in a serious way. Here is something interesting.









The Secret Of The Soldiers Who Didn’t Shoot


Slam Marshall, who is regarded as one of our great military historians, looked into the heart of combat and discovered a mystery there that raised doubts about the fighting quality of U.S. troops. But one GI thought he was a liar…




www.americanheritage.com




.

_In the 211 pages of Men Against Fire, Marshall made an astonishing assertion: In any given body of American infantry in combat, no more than one-fifth, and generally as few as *15 percent*, had ever fired their weapons at an enemy, indeed ever fired their weapons at all._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I oppose it. It’s hateful.


Humanity covers a spectrum I'm afraid and war is tribalism in an extreme, empathy is often in short supply and some are less empathetic than others. When China invaded Tibet, monks in Robes were carrying guns! The Dali lama said he would shoot another to save someone, they take morals and ethics to a whole new level these folks. Meditation is a wisdom practice, no empathy, no wisdom.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am no sociologist, but I smell a Ph. D. here in the causes and patterns of microatrocity.


Do most soldiers shoot to miss?


*Most soldiers who fired their weapon aimed over the heads of their enemies to purposely miss because they couldn't handle killing another human being*. He cited the world wars and the Vietnam war. He gave statistics that only about 15% were actually trying to shoot the enemy.


*Percentage of soldier who purposely missed or didn't shoot? - Reddit*


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do most soldiers shoot to miss?
> 
> 
> *Most soldiers who fired their weapon aimed over the heads of their enemies to purposely miss because they couldn't handle killing another human being*. He cited the world wars and the Vietnam war. He gave statistics that only about 15% were actually trying to shoot the enemy.
> ...


If I wanted to miss, I'd use that shitty Russian ammo that the AR15 guys seem to love


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> If I wanted to miss, I'd use that shitty Russian ammo that the AR15 guys seem to love


Apparently it's a hot topic of debate and of some importance to officers! However it might be more of an issue in conscript armies than in professional ones. The guys depend on each other in the infantry and you'd be useless to your teammates and defiantly not sniper material!

In the Navy the crew depends on each other, yer shooting at a machine and might not see your target as more than a blip on a screen in the CC buried in the bowels of the ship. Ya don't shoot over their heads, or someone might shoot you, or want to real bad!


----------



## bam0813 (Apr 4, 2022)

Call me a savage but I don’t understand the treatment of Russian soldiers captured by Ukrainians. Feed comfort even send the back to their lines. After seeing what Russians are doing to civilians, id do things to them that make cartels blush


----------



## Moflow (Apr 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Radio maybe a way to reach Russians along with TV, Radio liberty


Strange radio broadcasts 








The ghostly radio station that no one claims to run


“MDZhB” has been broadcasting since 1982. No one knows why.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just trying to get a laugh out of BudzBuddha, I do humor too, the alcohol and bud should do it alone. However the Ukrainians might not be in a charitable mood with recent atrocities. They sure got hammered in Bucha, the streets are full of blown up Russian vehicles. The executions of civilians did not go over well, could have been the Chechens, they were in the area and many died there.


Considering the the literal ‘ rape and pillaging ‘ of the Ukrainian people - any tactic to repel enemy is warranted. Same thing that was done during the civil war between the north and south. Union soldiers were fed poisoned pies and drink. Russian soldiers have continuously raided homes / murdered occupants / raped women / robbed personal belongings and destroyed lives with zero disregard.

Some news stories are filtering in about the Russian conscripts desperately looking for food and or supplies, with some drinking pond water or sharing one field ration among others in unit. There’s word that it’s such an logistical nightmare for the Russian troops , many carry WWII Mosin rifles .
Broadly speaking, urban combat favors the defender, particularly the highly motivated indigenous defender who enjoys the support of the local populace in acquiring intelligence about the attacker.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think i'll let the courts settle the semantic issues after the war...war crimes have been committed, the only question now is how many, and how harsh the sentences will be


Worst fears coming to fruition,the mentality of Russian armed forces hasn't changed or evolved going back to Stalin,cruelty of epic proportions,some real dark souls operating in these towns and they will live w/the burden of their deeds till they die,I hope the atrocities they committed consume and haunt their minds and they never sleep soundly the rest of their lives,so sickening and needless.Western armed forces try to win hearts and minds and the Russians?,they only know how to crush hearts and minds.The remaining Ukranian armed forces will now be filled w/a vindictive resolve bent on avenging the victims of these maggots.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I read it awhile back and just posted links in answer after a glance.


The F-15 EX is basically going to be a missile or ordinance truck w/updated electronics and the situational awareness upgrades to work w/the f-22 and f-35 as they ruin their stealth by carrying additional weaponry that is externally mounted,the silent eagle was cancelled,and now the US is going to produce a sub gen5 fighter to replace many aging airframes,probably based somewhat on the f-16 as it is small and relatively inexpensive and has always been a fly by wire jet,it's a good place to start as it has been a extremely successful platform,and even today can more than hold its own,as a matter of fact if a F-16 gets into visual range of a f-35 the f-35 is toast.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Call me a savage but I don’t understand the treatment of Russian soldiers captured by Ukrainians. Feed comfort even send the back to their lines. After seeing what Russians are doing to civilians, id do things to them that make cartels blush


It depends on who they are, technically under law they are not POWs, there was no declared war, they are criminals. However good terms of surrender will be taken up by the innocent more than by the guilty, they know what they did. It's cheaper to cut them off and take prisoners than to kill them, besides live prisoners talk and change their minds, the dead are silent and that's how Vlad wants it. 

There were Chechen mercenaries in the area I believe and earlier there were many of them slaughtered in the area, seems their style. I'm pretty sure that army is being destroyed in the north west, as they are attempting an orderly retreat north. These guys are worse moving back than forward and will pay for it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m just saying that if they’re not in current possession of the gov’t, it won’t happen in time.


The government can clean out current inventories and so can allies, if desired, the 600s could be in short supply though. Will there be enough to make a difference? Who knows, but the retired generals were screaming tanks for a week because they are in the loop with classified briefings. They know what is about to happen anyway, they worked with the guys who are advising the Ukrainians and probably trained many of them themselves. They are part of the "team" generals don't really retire in America, you have a huge bench of experienced general officers and they often work in various institutes and universities, many have doctorates and such.

So they want tanks for offensive operations, Javelins and especially NLAWs won't do for such work, they probably won't use them much against other tanks, but will drive over defensive positions along with the infantry in tow. So they are scrambling for old soviet tanks in eastern Europe and have been for awhile, planes too, or perhaps drones to help out, including switchblades, they can replace tactical air support, to a degree, or so say the generals on TV.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

I think this guy was a Youtuber before the war, he seems experienced at it, just an average guy caught up in the war and serving in the reserves who support the regular army.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bucha Massacre: Brief Update on the Genocide of Ukrainians*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

*“Mass graves” and “hundreds of bodies” found near Kyiv - BBC News*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

Here is what Vlad is watching in German language, same report script and footage with another announcer, this is the English language service, there may be a Russian language version too, or soon could be!

If Vlad watches western TV news it will probably be German, he should, to get an idea of world reaction and a more complete picture. This will result in even more advanced weapons going into Ukraine from the west, just as they are going on the offensive and need them. Atrocities are stupid on many levels and indicate a complete breakdown of order and discipline, no standards of conduct, no training, no brains and no hearts. Western military people are as outraged as everybody else, but also know the magnitude of their error and stupidity.

The price Vlad will pay for peace at the negotiating table just went up substantially, he might regret this shit, if only for pragmatic reasons.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Outrage over atrocities near Kyiv +++ Russia bombs fuel facilities in Odessa | Ukraine latest*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

Some of the things Uncle Sam mentioned in recent arms supplied to Ukraine went largely unnoticed by the media, but could make the biggest difference in the ground war and especially in offensive operations. The jamming and anti drone equipment being supplied will blind the Russians and take those drones laser designating targets and guiding artillery out of the air for the most part. One other important thing is it can help hide Ukrainian troop movements from the Russians and allow them to use the element of surprise and deception much easier. Sure the Russians have satellite photo's and they know exactly when the limited number can appear above and they are useless on cloudy days and nights.

The Ukrainians could be massing for an attack on Kherson in the south and drive towards Crimea and use reserve forces to make it appear they are driving for Mariupol or the east on satellite images, it would be hard to tell the difference from satellite images, especially when the Ukrainians hid during satellite passes. Surprise is a big factor in war, the Russians may figure they will attack in the south or east, they are not sure where. Since the Ukrainians have very large reserves, they can use them to hold areas already cleared by the army and mop up in the north east and west. This allows the regular army who do the heavy lifting to move on to the next front and overwhelm them there, destroying and capturing as much as they can now, or they will have to do it later.


----------



## printer (Apr 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some of the things Uncle Sam mentioned in recent arms supplied to Ukraine went largely unnoticed by the media, but could make the biggest difference in the ground war and especially in offensive operations. The jamming and anti drone equipment being supplied will blind the Russians and take those drones laser designating targets and guiding artillery out of the air for the most part.


Got a link on the jamming and anti drone equipment from the US?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 4, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Call me a savage but I don’t understand the treatment of Russian soldiers captured by Ukrainians. Feed comfort even send the back to their lines. After seeing what Russians are doing to civilians, id do things to them that make cartels blush


i would do the same as you...but it appears the Ukrainians have a wiser leader than either of us. When the war is over, people will be able to say that the Ukrainians acted honorably, lawfully, and humanely...while they will say the russians were monsterous, murderous criminals...i know that doesn't seem like much comfort now, but it's value post war will be enormous, as russia becomes a pariah to all except those who should share the status with them already, while Ukraine will become a favored trade partner, and will eventually be granted EU membership, and then NATO membership, although that may take a decade or more.
if Zelensky can clean up the coruption that plagues Ukrainian politics, they will be held up as a shining example of what a country can do to help itself...that kind of reputation goes a long way in the global community


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2022)

Prayer for the people of Bucha......that's some cold blooded shit right there.....smh


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

printer said:


> Got a link on the jamming and anti drone equipment from the US?


I saw it on TV when they mentioned it along with switchblades, that got all the attention. They mentioned anti drone and jamming equipment and weren't specific, other NATO nations can supply this stuff too. It would also be logical and most is not that secret, physicists being physics, a lot just whacks it with RF in a powerful directional beam. Detection isn't an issue for drones that transmit and receive. They might not send top of the line stuff, but drone defense has been around for awhile, so they might have various things that can be given without too much concern.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Energy weapons are in a probably advanced state of development. I imagine an orbited civilian model with slow recharge rate and an absolute proscription on pointing it at spacecraft or space assets in good standing, with watchdogs on the ground to hit the “fry the guidance” button should should the trash vaporizer behave oddly. Followed by criminal court for the crew.
> Starship could orbit and possibly deorbit it, and Eeyore the Musky thanks you for the business.


you mean to clean up the trash in orbit? if they destroy the stuff while it's in orbit, wouldn't that just make a bigger "cloud" of smaller pieces? or do you suppose they could damage old stuff just enough to knock it out of the sky with all the smaller stuff burning up on re-entry? and the destruction of larger items scheduled to have the larger items crash into the ocean?
that's a hell of a weapon to put into civilian hands, i wouldn't trust it to any private company, anywhere...maybe a joint council with representatives from several nation's space programs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

printer said:


> Got a link on the jamming and anti drone equipment from the US?


I just had a look, couldn't find much, it might have been one of the retired people commenting on it who mentioned it in passing. I believe it was later after the initial bunch of drones was sent, the latest bunch of stuff included more switchblades and other drones I believe. If you are gonna conduct drone warfare, then you need defense too, the Russians are using such equipment, when they have it and have been for awhile. It's mostly 2.4 Ghz, 900MHZ and 480MHz that commercial drones and RC pilots use, there is a lot of cheap equipment that operates in these ranges. 1.2 and 1.3 Ghz are common for long range video. Military drones often use directed line of sight encrypted communications, they point a GPS enabled tracking dish at it, or phased array antenna.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I oppose it. It’s hateful.


it's easy to oppose decisions made in war, from the comfort of our warm, well lit homes...would i poison enemy soldiers posing a direct threat to me, my family, my home, and my country? yes. and feel absolutely no shame about doing it. no pride either...you don't feel pride or shame when you shoot a predator that is threatening your herd, you don't feel pride or shame when you kill vermin that infest your homes or food supplies...extraordinary situations require extraordinary measures, and i would feel fully justified feeding every russian soldier in Ukrain a large dose of rat poison, if it would end the war today.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you mean to clean up the trash in orbit? if they destroy the stuff while it's in orbit, wouldn't that just make a bigger "cloud" of smaller pieces? or do you suppose they could damage old stuff just enough to knock it out of the sky with all the smaller stuff burning up on re-entry? and the destruction of larger items scheduled to have the larger items crash into the ocean?
> that's a hell of a weapon to put into civilian hands, i wouldn't trust it to any private company, anywhere...maybe a joint council with representatives from several nation's space programs.


If it’s vaporized or sufficiently reduced to fine bits, the solar wind will clean it out. Larger bits or droplets, up to a certain size (that I don’t know) are draggy things and will deorbit into the atmosphere. So long as perigee is below say a thousand kilometers.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's easy to oppose decisions made in war, from the comfort of our warm, well lit homes...would i poison enemy soldiers posing a direct threat to me, my family, my home, and my country? yes. and feel absolutely no shame about doing it. no pride either...you don't feel pride or shame when you shoot a predator that is threatening your herd, you don't feel pride or shame when you kill vermin that infest your homes or food supplies...extraordinary situations require extraordinary measures, and i would feel fully justified feeding every russian soldier in Ukrain a large dose of rat poison, if it would end the war today.


The Geneva Protocols exist for a reason. Some weapons are so based in cruelty that the community of civilized nations has agreed not to use them.

An example is nonmetallic shrapnel. Medics can’t find it by imaging, and must search for it by touch, which means medics with bandaged hands who can’t do surgery any longer.

Chemical weapons are by their nature poisons, and as such they possess a unique and destabilizing wrinkle. Unlike nuclear and bio, they can be targeted on individuals, leaving the man next to the target untouched.

This ambiguity makes chemical weapons the “gateway wmd”. This requires ethical warfighters to consider any use to be over the threshold. A nuking is a legitimate response to someone who deploys any such, imo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The Geneva Protocols exist for a reason. Some weapons are so based in cruelty that the community of civilized nations has agreed not to use them.
> 
> An example is nonmetallic shrapnel. Medics can’t find it by imaging, and must search for it by touch, which means medics with bandaged hands who can’t do surgery any longer.
> 
> ...


Such rules exist and are adhered to by enlarge by liberal democracies that have the rule of law, domestic and international, however the rule of law does not really exist in a dictatorship. There are no policeman in international affairs there is only war and retribution, while trying not to descend to their level. Civilians are suppose to be protected by the laws of war, and if what happened in Bucha, happened elsewhere and it appears to be common in other places under occupation. I cannot mortally or ethically judge such people when they poison Russian troops, while risking their own lives to do it. I have no doubt the Russians came back and were looking for blood. When they break the rules, others will too, there are more than professional soldiers on this battlefield, there are civilians at every level resisting in every way imaginable, some are armed. In time there would have been IDE's, suicide bombers and truck bombs in the Russian areas, with what they were doing to the civilian population.

America made it's enemies it's allies after WW2, the Russians helped a lot with this, as both a carrot and a stick, both in Japan and in Germany. The policy of self determination and free trade was anti colonial and pushed by the States, while supported by the British who wanted to quit the empire. It did much for world peace and to check communist expansion in the cold war, however they also propped up a lot of dictators and strong men that made Vlad seem tame.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Such rules exist and are adhered to by enlarge by liberal democracies that have the rule of law, domestic and international, however the rule of law does not really exist in a dictatorship. There are no policeman in international affairs there is only war and retribution, while trying not to descend to their level. Civilians are suppose to be protected by the laws of war, and if what happened in Bucha, happened elsewhere and it appears to be common in other places under occupation. I cannot mortally or ethically judge such people when they poison Russian troops, while risking their own lives to do it. I have no doubt the Russians came back and were looking for blood. When they break the rules, others will too, there are more than professional soldiers on this battlefield, there are civilians at every level resisting in every way imaginable, some are armed. In time there would have been IDE's, suicide bombers and truck bombs in the Russian areas, with what they were doing to the civilian population.
> 
> America made it's enemies it's allies after WW2, the Russians helped a lot with this, as both a carrot and a stick, both in Japan and in Germany. The policy of self determination and free trade was anti colonial and pushed by the States, while supported by the British who wanted to quit the empire. It did much for world peace and to check communist expansion in the cold war, however they also propped up a lot of dictators and strong men that made Vlad seem tame.


Bucha is just a stepping stone now, they're other reports to the east as well, and a couple of more, Irpin is one and another just north....Russia really screwed up now......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2022)

The below is a translation of an article published by Russian state media Ria Novosti. It’s been making the rounds today as it rather explicitly calls for the “liquidation” of Ukraine’s political elites and armed forces, and characterizes Russia’s goal of “de-nazification” as akin to “de-Ukrainization”.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510950966002176005




Fuck Ria Novosti, Fuck Russia and of course Fuck Putin


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Bucha is just a stepping stone now, they're other reports to the east as well, and a couple of more, Irpin is one and another just north....Russia really screwed up now......


It will raise the price of peace, gives Zelenskiy a stronger position and western arms will pour in just as they need them for large offensive operations. They've been preparing the army for it and training new troops for over a month, now they will get the arms, logistical and technical support to go the final mile. People in the west are pissed and will bless anything the governments want to send to Ukraine to kill Russians.

I understand those who did it are beating a hasty retreat after getting beat nearly to death, they nearly broke and ran. I understand from some reports and speculation by experts that the Russians are worse at retreat than advancing, retreat is harder. Ukrainian special forces should be blowing up highway brides to the north, trapping the Russian vehicles at least, the troops can scramble across the remains of the bridge after abandoning their vehicles in panic. Assuming Ukrainians in their rear can press them enough on mined roads they left behind. They might be stupid enough not to destroy their tanks and APCs when they run for the bridge as artillery rains down on their columns, just to motivate them for instance.

The Ukrainians can get even more Russian equipment and supplies, while the Russians march the next 20 or 50 miles of highway getting picked off by anything the Ukrainians can throw at them. Retreating troops in columns on the roads are very vulnerable in a disorganized retreat, they pack up their AA defenses and anti drone stuff and put it on the road too. Helicopters with special forces flying in low to blow bridges is much easier, if they can hit inside Russia with choppers, they can move special forces to within striking distance of bridges. A few switch blade 300hundreds could take care of sentries and machine gun nests guarding it or mortars could too, then they move in and blow up the bridge, or hold it against all comers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2022)

Uk needs to block the main road from Belarus, this would prolly stop any re-entry of Russian troops.....there is a report of 2 coloums in Belarus right now heading down.....they can't use railroad cause revolutionaries in Belarus are detroying the line switches

sounds like a good place for Vbieds, Mining and Artillary to me


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2022)

let the conspiracy theories flow.....smh......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510983742751494151


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

If ya go to google earth or Bing and zoom in, there are a ton of streams and rivers crossing the roads north, many are in spring flood now. There are many places to bottle up the Russians, take large amounts of equipment or destroy it, if they don't leave it and run up the road and across the blown or damaged bridge. The experts were saying the Ukrainians will do this, it's a no brainer and they are vulnerable though trying to dig in, it is a large area and they lost a lot down south and got beat up pretty bad. The new troops coming from Belarus are probably replacements for them from the occupation forces and could even include Russian internal security forces. The Russians have had Belarus under defacto occupation for awhile, propping up Lukashenko, the dictator there. The Belarus army wants nothing to do with the war in Ukraine and made it clear on a couple of occasions. The new troops are on the move too moving south and vulnerable to special forces ambushes and IEDs.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If ya go to google earth or Bing and zoom in, there are a ton of streams and rivers crossing the roads north, many are in spring flood now. There are many places to bottle up the Russians, take large amounts of equipment or destroy it, if they don't leave it and run up the road and across the blown or damaged bridge. The experts were saying the Ukrainians will do this, it's a no brainer and they are vulnerable though trying to dig in, it is a large area and they lost a lot down south and got beat up pretty bad. The new troops coming from Belarus are probably replacements for them from the occupation forces and could even include Russian internal security forces. The Russians have had Belarus under defacto occupation for awhile, propping up Lukashenko, the dictator there. The Belarus army wants nothing to do with the war in Ukraine and made it clear on a couple of occasions. The new troops are on the move too moving south and vulnerable to special forces ambushes and IEDs.


the biggest thing is to block all roads in the North and North Eastern arenas, looks most of the fighting is gonna be Kherson area, and East to Donbas, if UK can slice into Mariopol that will block any troops movement east or west...fingers crossed


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> let the conspiracy theories flow.....smh......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510983742751494151


OAN never went under, they moved to Russia and setup shop there, the low ruble made all the difference! Vlad needs every liar and low life he can get, next he will be calling Donald for advice, seek expert opinion! 

The republicans should send him a team of their best operatives, no wonder Paul Manafort was trying to claw his way out of the country last week, Vlad needs a consultant and pays big bucks. Paul is a fixer and Vlad needs one, Paul desperately needs the money, he goes through it like shit through a goose, like Rudy and might have another date with Uncle Sam in court.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> the biggest thing is to block all roads in the North and North Eastern arenas, looks most of the fighting is gonna be Kherson area, and East to Donbas, if UK can slice into Mariopol that will block any troops movement east or west...fingers crossed


That's how I read it, hold the north with reservists from defensive positions. Send the army south first and attack at two points, if forces allow, Kherson down to the entrance of Crimea and a drive into Mariupol. This will two main things, block Vlad's forces from getting back into Crimea and trap his forces between the 300Km between the cites while relieving Mariupol and fortifying the south east. I don't think Vlad has much in Crimea, they probably threw it all into Ukraine, it could be a cake walk. Satellites and drones will say for sure. Blow Vlad's prize bridge over the Kerch straight and Crimea is theirs and reserves can hold it and even mop it up, while they head to the eastern provinces. The east is apparently oil and gas rich and if Ukraine should develop more of it, they could help to supply much of Europe with natural gas. They won't give it or Crimea after this and no one will make them, Vlad can't and we will support them until they eject them from the country and pound Vlad across his borders if he tries missiles strikes or massing troops near the border in Russia. Macron or others with weak knees can't deal away Crimea for peace in Europe anymore, the war crimes make it difficult for him to even talk to Putin.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Uk needs to block the main road from Belarus, this would prolly stop any re-entry of Russian troops.....there is a report of 2 coloums in Belarus right now heading down.....they can't use railroad cause revolutionaries in Belarus are detroying the line switches
> 
> sounds like a good place for Vbieds, Mining and Artillary to me


Belarus officials should be held accountable for war crimes for actively supporting Putin.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 4, 2022)

_Timofey Sergeytsev is a Nazi propagandist like goebbels. 
Do people actually believe the shit he spouts? _


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2022)

Moflow said:


> Belarus officials should be held accountable for war crimes for actively supporting Putin.


i have to agree with ya there.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2022)

Moflow said:


> _Timofey Sergeytsev is a Nazi propagandist like goebbels.
> Do people actually believe the shit he spouts? _


United Russian = Nazi party 2022


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

Moflow said:


> _Timofey Sergeytsev is a Nazi propagandist like goebbels.
> Do people actually believe the shit he spouts? _


They believe Tucker and Hannity, fuck, they even believed Trump!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They believe Tucker and Hannity, fuck, they even believed Trump!


and that's freaking scary too


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2022)

let the expungment begin.......

France joins Germany, Lithuania and Latvia in expelling Russian diplomats, all likely in response to the disturbing images of possible war crimes in Bucha that emerged this weekend 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511034856104419338


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

Moflow said:


> _Timofey Sergeytsev is a Nazi propagandist like goebbels.
> Do people actually believe the shit he spouts? _


To understand Russians falling for state propaganda, an American doesn't need to look any further than his neighbors and family members. The desperate calls from Ukraine to Russian relatives and their reactions of denial, was hauntingly familiar to many Americans.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2022)

U.S. pushes to suspend Russia from U.N. human rights body


The United States will ask the U.N. General Assembly to suspend Russia from the Human Rights Council, the U.S. ambassador to the United Nations said on Monday, after Ukraine accused Russian troops of killing dozens of civilians in the town of Bucha.




www.reuters.com






eh kick them out of the UN period.....no Veto for you......


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some of the things Uncle Sam mentioned in recent arms supplied to Ukraine went largely unnoticed by the media, but could make the biggest difference in the ground war and especially in offensive operations. The jamming and anti drone equipment being supplied will blind the Russians and take those drones laser designating targets and guiding artillery out of the air for the most part. One other important thing is it can help hide Ukrainian troop movements from the Russians and allow them to use the element of surprise and deception much easier. Sure the Russians have satellite photo's and they know exactly when the limited number can appear above and they are useless on cloudy days and nights.
> 
> The Ukrainians could be massing for an attack on Kherson in the south and drive towards Crimea and use reserve forces to make it appear they are driving for Mariupol or the east on satellite images, it would be hard to tell the difference from satellite images, especially when the Ukrainians hid during satellite passes. Surprise is a big factor in war, the Russians may figure they will attack in the south or east, they are not sure where. Since the Ukrainians have very large reserves, they can use them to hold areas already cleared by the army and mop up in the north east and west. This allows the regular army who do the heavy lifting to move on to the next front and overwhelm them there, destroying and capturing as much as they can now, or they will have to do it later.


Since VLAD placed the Krasukha-4 *and *Krasukha -2 electronic warfare systems into the hands of untrained imbeciles , important intel such as detection and evasion software / electronic data / frequency capabilities / spectrum and such would be a goldmine. In my opinion, those systems would have been spirited away to Rammstein to have a preliminary look . Rammstein has an airbase and Army Air Defense battalion ( my old unit for patriot systems ) then probably shuttled to u.s. for further analysis - I believe this is similar to systems affecting Finland‘s GPS signals.

With the Krasukha in American hands, any attempt by Russia to rebuild its electronic warfare program will have to start from the assumption that secret innovations in the captured system are now known……..

 

*The system is as big a prize as any from a modern battlefield*. Electronic warfare is integral to how modern militaries fight, and the specific nature of detecting, jamming, and otherwise thwarting signals can confer a huge advantage to the military deploying it. Ever since Russia first debuted electronic warfare capabilities against Ukraine in 2014, the U.S. military has treated the threat as real, powerful, and worthy of study and imitation.

For those on the receiving end, electronic warfare can mean system failure for necessary equipment. Shortly after Russian electronic warfare equipment arrived in Crimea in 2014, “Ukrainian troops began to find that their radios and phones were unusable for hours at a time,”

Crucial in learning the capabilities of such systems will help counter GPS sensors on drones , cellular interference to causing electronic fuses in artillery to prematurely detonate. By studying sophisticated jammers , we can analyze its sensors to scan the area for signals, match against known patterns, and then calibrate a response, by sending out other signals on the same frequency.

Its a royal fuckup russia’s on part as the U.S. and other friendlies can now study and re-calibrate their systems to counter .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The Geneva Protocols exist for a reason. Some weapons are so based in cruelty that the community of civilized nations has agreed not to use them.
> 
> An example is nonmetallic shrapnel. Medics can’t find it by imaging, and must search for it by touch, which means medics with bandaged hands who can’t do surgery any longer.
> 
> ...


i wasn't talking about armies using chemical weapons on each other, i was talking about civilians poisoning enemy soldiers. i suppose i should have clarified, it might have sounded like i was suggesting using it as a military tactic, and i was not, i was advocating civilians using whatever means they have at hand to destroy their enemies...and i still would feed every russian in Ukraine a big fat rat poison pie


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

*Ioffe: Putin is now a prisoner of his own propaganda*





Meduza's Ivan Kolpakov says Putin believed his own "huge propaganda narrative about Ukraine as a failed state." Puck's Julia Ioffe says "the Russian propaganda machine has trained the Russian public to want blood, and now they want blood."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

printer said:


> Got a link on the jamming and anti drone equipment from the US?


I just ran across this:









US Defense Department Announces $300 Million in Additional Assistance for Ukraine - Overt Defense


What does the US' latest $300 million aid package for Ukraine include? We break down the equipment and weapons to be procured




www.overtdefense.com





*Here’s What the US’ Latest $300 Million Assistance Package for Ukraine Includes*
On 1 April, Pentagon Press Secretary John F. Kirby outlined what would be included in the US’ latest aid package to Ukraine. The aid ranges from small arms ammunition and medical supplies to vehicles and unmanned aerial systems.

The Pentagon confirmed that the package includes:


Laser-guided rocket systems
Switchblade Tactical Unmanned Aerial Systems
Puma Unmanned Aerial Systems
*Counter-Unmanned Aerial Systems*
Armored High Mobility Multipurpose Wheeled Vehicles
Small-to-large caliber non-standard ammunition
Night vision devices, thermal imagery systems, and optics
Tactical secure communications systems
Non-standard machine guns
Commercial satellite imagery services
Medical supplies, field equipment, and spare parts
Kirby explained that the Ukraine Security Assistance Initiative (USAI) allows procurement of systems and capabilities from industry rather than delivering equipment Department of Defense stocks in what is known as a ‘drawdown’. Previous transfers from the US had been taken directly from military stores, including small arms, Javelin anti-tank guided missiles, Stinger air defense missiles and other equipment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

If Crimea is left undefended inside and if the Ukrainians hit Kherson hard driving for the Crimea, Putin's prize, it would provoke an immediate reaction and forces from the east of Mariupol would head to that new front in the west threatening their rear, relieving pressure on the east by reducing their southern pincer. If the Ukrainians broke through the crust defending Crimea, they might just be able to walk in. Vlad would be moving shit over the bridge from eastern Ukraine ASAP and when he gets there, the bridge is blown up. Now he has to move his forces back to the eastern provinces that might be under heavy attack by then. There are many possibilities and ways of do this, I'm sure they will come up with a good one! 

They will need to kick Vlad out, he won't leave on his own and after the recent atrocities, they won't tolerate any Ukrainian territory occupied by Russians.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'The Russians are gone': What this image says about Russia's strategy*





Retired US Army Maj. Gen. Paul Eaton says that satellite images showing the absence of Russian troops at an airport near Kyiv indicates that Putin is shifting his strategy to focus on the Donbas region in eastern Ukraine.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510631109750673409


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 4, 2022)

The unit's commander, Lt Col Yaroslav Honchar, told The Guardian about an ambush near the Ukrainian town of Ivankiv, which helped stop a 40-mile mechanized Russian column heading to attack the capital Kyiv.

Equipped with night-vision goggles, sniper rifles, and remotely detonated mines and drones, the team of about 30 Ukrainian soldiers approached Russian forces by riding on quad bikes through forests under cover of night.

Some of the drones used by the unit were equipped with thermal imaging cameras, and others were capable of dropping small 1.5kg bombs.

"This one little unit in the night destroyed two or three vehicles at the head of this convoy, and after that, it was stuck. They stayed there two more nights and [destroyed] many vehicles," Honchar told The Guardian.

After the attack, Russian forces re-strategized by breaking the column into smaller units to try and continue towards the capital.

However, the same team mounted an attack on the Russians' supply depot, which stopped them from being able to advance, Honchar told The Guardian.

"It all happened because of the work of 30 people," Honchar told the paper.

Aerorozvidka was formed in 2014 by a group of young university-educated Ukrainians and IT specialists who volunteered to design their machines to help resist Russia's invasion of Crimea and the Donbas region, according to The Guardian.

It was founded by investment banker Volodymyr Kochetkov-Sukach, who was killed in action fighting Russian separatists in Donbas in 2015, the paper said.

The unit integrated into the Ukrainian general staff following the success of its operations in Crimea.

Now, the elite unit, which flies up to 300 missions a day, according to The Times of London, has played a key role in bolstering Ukrainian resistance against Russia.

Despite the unit's apparent success, it relies upon crowdfunding and donations to get hold of much-needed components such as advanced modems and thermal imaging cameras. *These US and Canada-made parts are subject to export controls that prohibit them from being sent to Ukraine*, The Guardian reported.

In recent weeks, supporters from around Europe have been donating drone parts and other equipment, such as *3D printers*, to help build and repair devices damaged by Russian small-arms fire, per The Times.

Aerorozvidka partly operates using Elon Musk's Starlink satellite system, activated in Ukraine days after Russia invaded.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

Define Putin failing, does it include Crimea and the east too? That will shorten Putin's reign in Russia quicker than anything, make him a failure. So define how Putin loses, seems like the whole deal to me, from what you are saying. The UK has a big economy compared to Russia and I'll bet the EU and NATO feel the same way, Vlad must pay and this is one way, aside from taking all his money. The Ukrainians are willing to spend the blood to make it happen, or so it would appear and we look willing to expend the cash and arms, Russia will pay it back in the end anyway. By the time they are done with Russia's cash abroad, there won't be enough to buy a piss pot, even if it takes a decade or more to find it all and take it.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine War: Foreign Secretary says 'we will not rest until Putin fails'*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 4, 2022)

Russian SU-35 - expensive loss for VLAD


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5113131
> 
> 
> The unit's commander, Lt Col Yaroslav Honchar, told The Guardian about an ambush near the Ukrainian town of Ivankiv, which helped stop a 40-mile mechanized Russian column heading to attack the capital Kyiv.
> ...


That has probably changed by now, uncle Sam is allowing them lot's of shit since the first of the month, more probably since the atrocities. People were buying restricted shit here like night vision gear and mailing it to Ukraine or the EU to other hobbyists.

There is a global network and sometimes when FPV and other drone pilots go on vacation, they go to places where they are allowed to fly like they want and make videos. There used to be a lot of drone tours given by poorer locals and many gifts left behind, it's an online global community and people connect with YouTube videos, or used to before regulations. When you see what is happening in Ukraine with drones, you can see why the regulatory hammer came down on the industry, Covid killed a lot of this as with so many other things. There is a Ukraine support group on RC forums, a huge global RC plane and drone forum, works like RIU.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510631109750673409


I think that is the younger brother of the mayor of Kyiv, a former boxer. He commands a unit of the reserves I think, or maybe army, I believe the only time he smiles is when he's killing Russians, more so after this. He looks like a real tough customer, a bad enemy and a good friend to have! His anger and disgust was palpable.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Apr 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think that is the younger brother of the mayor of Kyiv, a former boxer. He commands a unit of the reserves I think, or maybe army, I believe the only time he smiles is when he's killing Russians, more so after this. He looks like a real tough customer, a bad enemy and a good friend to have! His anger and disgust was palpable.


Ukraine is to combat sports what the Dominican Republic is to baseball.

Wladimir is the younger brother who had an even more successful boxing career than his brother the mayor; both were HW champs.

Boxing's current HW champ Usyk, and Lomochenko (former lightweight champ, 2 gold medals) both returned to Ukraine to fight.

Bellator MMA belt-holder Amosov is also there

The Russians picked a fight with a country of fighters.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

*Zelenskyy in Bucha: These are war crimes, and they will be recognized by the world as genocide*





The President of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelenskyy visited deoccupied city of Bucha on the outskirts of Kyiv. Talking to foreign press he said, that he knows about "thousands of people killed and tortured, with severed limbs, raped women, murdered children" by Russian soldiers. The President noted, that these are war crimes, and they will be recognized by the world as genocide.


----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Such rules exist and are adhered to by enlarge by liberal democracies that have the rule of law, domestic and international,. . . . . . . . . . . .


I wish that were the case.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Ukraine is to combat sports what the Dominican Republic is to baseball.
> 
> Wladimir is the younger brother who had an even more successful boxing career than his brother the mayor; both were HW champs.
> 
> ...


Looks like he has a jaw that would take a sledgehammer to break!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

injinji said:


> I wish that were the case.


Difference is they were caught and prosecuted, perhaps not sufficiently though, a general also took the fall for it. Liberal democracies are not perfect, neither are people I'm afraid. When America goes to war and needs warm bodies, standards are lowered and this is the result, along with militia members trained in combat arms. With such people also comes PTSD, they are more vulnerable than most, but it gets everybody sooner or later, with enough of shit happening and friends dying in their arms.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Apr 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like he has a jaw that would take a sledgehammer to break!


They both have PhDs in sports physiology or something similar which allows for some cool nicknames
Drs Steelhamer and Ironfist respectively:

Wladimir 'Dr Steelhammer' Klitschko and Vitali 'Dr Ironfist' Klitschko. Photograph: Martin Meissner/AP


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510631109750673409


This shit of digging up executed kids and other horrors probably caused this guy more issues than killing Russians and that will haunt him less. The Nazi atrocities made many fell better about what they had to do in the war, death camps and genocide justified a lot, after they saw the newsreels of the horror. It made some sleep sounder at least. It helped many square the circle somewhat and made them more respected in their communities, their cause was just and that makes a difference to good men.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> They both have PhDs in sports physiology or something similar which allows for some cool nicknames
> Drs Steelhamer and Ironfist respectively:
> View attachment 5113144
> Wladimir 'Dr Steelhammer' Klitschko and Vitali 'Dr Ironfist' Klitschko. Photograph: Martin Meissner/AP


They both look smart and educated, they speak English and not everybody has a second language. They will do well in politics after this, though I don't know how they lean, but will be liberal democratic after this at least. Both have traveled extensively in the west and know the score, I think in their eyes, Zelenskiy did a good job and is doing one, staying in his lane and getting lot's of bullets and bread donated, while lining up seized Russian money for the post war boom and they both will want some of that cash! Zelenskiy and his party should be hard to beat next election, they passed the hardest test of all with flying colors and have Vlad on the ropes. If they can put Putin's head on a fucking stake and eject the Russians from the country, their bed should be made.


----------



## printer (Apr 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> The below is a translation of an article published by Russian state media Ria Novosti. It’s been making the rounds today as it rather explicitly calls for the “liquidation” of Ukraine’s political elites and armed forces, and characterizes Russia’s goal of “de-nazification” as akin to “de-Ukrainization”.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510950966002176005
> Fuck Ria Novosti, Fuck Russia and of course Fuck Putin


I posted the translation earlier. It basically said they will need to reprogram Ukrainians into Russians and it will take generations.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Since VLAD placed the Krasukha-4 *and *Krasukha -2 electronic warfare systems into the hands of untrained imbeciles , important intel such as detection and evasion software / electronic data / frequency capabilities / spectrum and such would be a goldmine. In my opinion, those systems would have been spirited away to Rammstein to have a preliminary look . Rammstein has an airbase and Army Air Defense battalion ( my old unit for patriot systems ) then probably shuttled to u.s. for further analysis - I believe this is similar to systems affecting Finland‘s GPS signals.
> 
> With the Krasukha in American hands, any attempt by Russia to rebuild its electronic warfare program will have to start from the assumption that secret innovations in the captured system are now known……..
> 
> ...


The Ukrainians might have got the drones and anti drone systems, as a token of appreciation for that little number! The CIA and Brits will be on it like flies on shit! The UK has been generous lately too!


----------



## printer (Apr 4, 2022)

*A draft statement on the recognition of the Russian genocide in Ukraine was submitted to the State Duma * 
The LDPR faction submitted to the State Duma a draft statement recognizing the Russian genocide in Ukraine. The document is available in the electronic database of the lower chamber.

"Deputies of the State Duma claim that Ukraine has been committing the crime of genocide against the Russian population living in the territories of the Donetsk People's Republic and the Lugansk People's Republic for eight years ," the text says.

It is added that the actions of the Ukrainian authorities are "a flagrant violation of international law." 

The document notes that they stopped paying pensions and social benefits in the DPR and LPR, "established their economic blockade" and for eight years of the republic were the targets of continuous shelling.

Russia launched a military operation in Ukraine on February 24. President Vladimir Putin called its goal "the protection of people who have been subjected to bullying and genocide by the Kiev regime for eight years."

For this, according to him, it is planned to carry out "demilitarization and denazification of Ukraine", to bring to justice all war criminals responsible for "bloody crimes against civilians" in Donbass .








В Госдуму внесли проект заявления о признании геноцида русских на Украине


Фракция ЛДПР внесла в Госдуму проект заявления о признании геноцида русских на Украине. Документ доступен в электронной базе нижней палаты. РИА Новости, 04.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





Eight Years? Obviously the Ukrainians do not know how to shell or commit genocide if after 8 years the people are still there and the buildings standing. They seemed to have learned how to do it since the Russians invaded as the Russians claim the Ukrainians flattened areas the Russians just vacated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wasn't talking about armies using chemical weapons on each other, i was talking about civilians poisoning enemy soldiers. i suppose i should have clarified, it might have sounded like i was suggesting using it as a military tactic, and i was not, i was advocating civilians using whatever means they have at hand to destroy their enemies...and i still would feed every russian in Ukraine a big fat rat poison pie


With the atrocities coming out it ain't hard to understand why grandma who saw her son get shot, might just serve up something special to the Russians, many can speak Russian in Ukraine. Poison is the prefered weapon of women and leverages their skill and trust! I'm sure the Russians came back, but she wisely moved on, I hope! Fight for your country with a broken beer bottle, if that's all ya got, anything that kills them goes if you are a civilian witnessing atrocities and war crimes daily.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2022)

printer said:


> I posted the translation earlier. It basically said they will need to reprogram Ukrainians into Russians and it will take generations.


that equals into re-education camps......where have i seen that before.....and if they don't comply......the end


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

Talks about his bio, he's press officer now and started out as a cop in 2014 and worked his way up the NCO chain, he seems to have talent for PR and is educated. He speaks English very well.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Day 40: Q & A*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

This fellow appears to have done his homework and worth a watch for those interested in the military aspects of this conflict, how it might turn out and why. Kinda long though, but in depth.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Reservists and irregulars in Ukraine - "A people at war"*


----------



## printer (Apr 4, 2022)

*Anonymous takes revenge on Putin’s brutal Ukraine invasion by leaking personal data of 120,000 Russian soldiers*
Hacker collective Anonymous announced on Twitter that it successfully breached and leaked the personal data of 120,000 Russian soldiers.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510494900713840641
"All soldiers participating in the invasion of Ukraine should be subjected to a war crime tribunal," Anonymous said in the message.
The leak included personal information like dates of birth, addresses, passport numbers, and unit affiliation.

Anonymous also tweeted that it would take a while for society to forgive Russia for the atrocities in Ukraine spurred by Putin's invasion.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510480218632380423
While Anonymous announced the leak on Sunday, it occurred in early March and first appeared on Pravda, a Ukrainian news outlet, days after the invasion began.
The outlet did not disclose the source of the leak but stated the "Center for Defense Strategies acquired this data from reliable sources," according to _Newsweek_.

This week, the Russian military has been facing even more scrutiny after concern was raised over alleged human rights abuses in Bucha. Reports suggested civilians were being abused and killed, and some say corpses have been found in yards, streets, and cars.
Since Russia invaded Ukraine, Anonymous has been very outspoken about the war.

"The hacking will continue until Russia stops their aggression," Anonymous said.

Among its efforts to fight back, the collective has claimed it has disabled government, corporate, and news websites, hacked into a top censorship agency, and hacked into Russian TVs.
Other recent efforts include hacking into unsecured printers in Russia to spread anti-Kremlin propaganda.

In an interview with IBT, one of the collective members said they were instructing Russians on how to install open-source software to allow citizens to bypass the country's censorship, according to Raw Story.
This story was originally featured on Fortune.com








Anonymous takes revenge on Putin’s brutal Ukraine invasion by leaking personal data of 120,000 Russian soldiers


In its continued efforts to fight back against Russia, the collective announced on Twitter that they had leaked Russian soldiers’ personal information.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2022)

Moflow said:


> _Timofey Sergeytsev is a Nazi propagandist like goebbels.
> Do people actually believe the shit he spouts? _


stop the steal!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 4, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510631109750673409


it is not genocide, but it is the next worse thing. soldiers murdering civilians is a war crime, a crime against humanity.
if they can prove the orders came from putin, they will issue a warrant for him, he won't dare step outside of russia, there will be people waiting for him to slip up. with any luck, he does have some kind of fatal disease, thyroid cancer or something even more painful, if there is any justice, and his successor will be more amenable to the peace process, and less inclined to be a kleptocratic fascist dictator


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 4, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Russian SU-35 - expensive loss for VLAD
> 
> View attachment 5113132View attachment 5113133View attachment 5113134


wow, all that wreckage is very close together, which seems to suggest it was moving slowly when it was hit, and probably at low altitude?
i would imagine if it was moving fast at high altitude it would have broken up a lot worse on impact, and the wreckage would have been strewn around a lot more.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Difference is they were caught and prosecuted, perhaps not sufficiently though, a general also took the fall for it. Liberal democracies are not perfect, neither are people I'm afraid. When America goes to war and needs warm bodies, standards are lowered and this is the result, along with militia members trained in combat arms. With such people also comes PTSD, they are more vulnerable than most, but it gets everybody sooner or later, with enough of shit happening and friends dying in their arms.


no, there's no difference, no excuse. American soldiers treated prisoners of war like animals, and it was wrong, and nothing will make that kind of behavior right. only TWO of the prisoners at Guantanamo Bay were ever convicted, out of 779...there are still 39 prisoners there, held indefinitely...only ten of those have been charged...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, there's no difference, no excuse. American soldiers treated prisoners of war like animals, and it was wrong, and nothing will make that kind of behavior right. only TWO of the prisoners at Guantanamo Bay were ever convicted, out of 779...there are still 39 prisoners there, held indefinitely...only ten of those have been charged...


Bush was bad, I don't give him a free pass, I hated his guts, but then came Trump, however many of the people in Trump's WH were in Dubya's before, at least in the beginning of the clown show. When America has a democratic government it behaves more civilized, like a liberal democracy. Often democratic presidents are stuck with military and economic disasters by the republicans. But they'll git the brown folks and trigger the libs and it is cold civil war and they are willing to make sacrifices, as long as "they" don't git any. THEY IS TAKE'N OVER! 

Blow the dog whistle and near half the population climbs aboard the bus on the road to perdition, driven by a psycho and drooling idiot. In this POS they put their children's safety and yours's too and most of the assholes would vote for him in 2024, or think about it, 74 million moral failures voted for him in 2020 after a real good look, they have no excuses and no cover. They have been exposed and guess what, it's the same bunch who tried to kill everybody with covid, anti vaxx bullshit and don't like masks. Same bunch who sucked Putin's ass too, I believe I detect a pattern, let's just keep it simple and call them stupid assholes.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wow, all that wreckage is very close together, which seems to suggest it was moving slowly when it was hit, and probably at low altitude?
> i would imagine if it was moving fast at high altitude it would have broken up a lot worse on impact, and the wreckage would have been strewn around a lot more.


A flat-spin impact would leave that sort of wreck.

There was a jet trainer here that went in not so long ago. Somewhere I have a pic of a flatbed trailer with the still-connected wreck on it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

Tanks and helos: How Ukraine can inform military modernization efforts


We all started with a plan, and it’s time to take in recent information and adjust accordingly.




www.defensenews.com





*Tanks and helos: How Ukraine can inform military modernization efforts*
_We only know big [platforms], and we are two generations late in adopting the smaller, more effective, more efficient tools of war.

— Vice Adm. Bob Harward (ret.), Shield AI executive vice president of international business and a former member of the U.S. National Security Council_


The Ukrainian battlefield should inform U.S. and allied military modernization efforts. We all started with a plan, and it’s time to take in recent information and adjust accordingly.


_Brandon Tseng is the co-founder and chief growth officer of Shield AI, as well as a former U.S. Navy SEAL._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

Here's potential ships for the Ukrainian Navy, Russian money pays for the ships, repairs and preparation, these might be perfect for Ukraine's future needs. If they drive Russia out or have a peace, it would be a green light for them and Turkey perhaps to acquire these surplus ships. Perhaps Uncle Sam has something more appropriate in his vast arsenal though, America could create a Ukrainian navy from surplus equipment and this is and example of that, who knows, if there is lot's of Russian money it is a way to unload these ships for a profit and the military contractor makes money too.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








US Navy reveals ships facing potential decommissioning next year


The Navy wants to decommission 24 ships in 2023. Eight are at the end of their planned lives, but 16 would be retired early and will require a waiver and congressional approval.




www.defensenews.com





Of the 16 ships the Navy hopes to decommission early, nine are Freedom-variant littoral combat ships. All of them will need their combining gears replaced, as the Navy discovered a classwide defect in late 2020. Lockheed Martin and subcontractor RENK developed a replacement combining gear system, which the Navy approved in November. However, the Navy will bear some amount of the cost of the replacement effort.


Issues with the propulsion system on the littoral combat ship Little Rock, shown here, have raised concerns of a class-wide issue with the complicated drive train. (MC2 Amanda Battles/U.S. Navy)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

Looks more like a maser than a laser, but probably uses both. Dunno how it deals with EMP proof stuff, or even if stuff can be shielded, it dumps a lot of apparently microwave energy in a tight beam on the target area.

Uncle Sam's latest and greatest, not too much secret about it I suppose, how it works generally is pretty basic physics. Making it work effectively and reliably is the tough part! It's bound to be part of the future military, now more than ever. They won't be sending these to Ukraine, it's not even out of R&D, but close.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hitting drones with Thor's hammer | MilTech*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wow, all that wreckage is very close together, which seems to suggest it was moving slowly when it was hit, and probably at low altitude?
> i would imagine if it was moving fast at high altitude it would have broken up a lot worse on impact, and the wreckage would have been strewn around a lot more.


I've seen videos of them flat spinning in after getting hit with a Stinger or starstreak at low altitude, they have little forward movement and the descending terminal velocity is low so they land at lower speeds. Sometimes controls or control surfaces are hit forcing the plane into a flat spin that rapidly kills forward velocity, while the orientation presents a lot of wind resistance and slows the descent.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

Expert analysis of the days tactical and strategic situation. The Russians are moving back to the borders in the north, or have been forced back in many cases. The Russians aren't the only ones moving troops around, the Ukrainians are too, while trying to drive and spook the Russians on their retreat. Their large reserves are helping a lot with defending territory taken, security and countless other things that might tie down regular troops and equipment. It along with a civilian population supplying and organizing a lot of the logistics and services puts a lot of men in the field, women too are doing close combat and of course support.

They can probably get to the east, if that's where they are going by road, faster than the Russians who have far more wounds to lick too, can travel around Ukraine by rail to the east. They might want to be careful if their troop trains pass near the Ukrainian border, in range of their attack helicopters or even drones. A 70lb bomb dropped from a drone in front of a speeding train or simply set one down on the tracks ahead of it to blow up when it passes with a GPS way point mission. A major derailment or two on the mainline in Russia to the east of Ukraine could slow things down a lot, more if it happened on a bridge over a river say. I used to work in the rail business and visited train wrecks, derailments at speed are often five stories high and make a real mess. A military train, or one carrying troops arms and equipment is a legitimate military target, say 20 miles inside Russia. Anything on that line these days is going to war anyway.

*Ukraine War: How the weather could hamper Russian offensive*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it is not genocide, but it is the next worse thing. soldiers murdering civilians is a war crime, a crime against humanity. . . . . . .


There was a legal expert on the Newshour tonight. He was saying what has happened so far does not meet the legal definition of genocide. And while war crimes and crimes against humanity have occurred, it is going to be real hard to prove it went very far up the chain of command. What we need to concentrate on is that this is a crime of aggression. That will be the easiest to prove.


----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, there's no difference, no excuse. American soldiers treated prisoners of war like animals, and it was wrong, and nothing will make that kind of behavior right.


Well said. My daddy did the walking tour of France in 1944, He got shot and ended up spending the rest of the war in a German POW camp. He didn't talk about it until a short while before he died. But the thing that he always came back to was how the dogs were used to threaten them everyday. When I saw those pictures of American soldiers doing the same thing, it got all over me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

Another pissed off retired general, who thinks Ukraine can win, if we give them what they need and stop being such pussies! I see with the atrocities the flood gates of arms have opened wider and the pace of delivery quickened. Anybody holding up those soviet tanks going to Ukraine and not working 24/7 to do it will have a blow torch applied to their ass by someone. I see other retired generals singing the same tune, some from other NATO countries. The experts are in agreement, the Ukrainians bought enough time and with additional help are just getting into their stride.

All those soldiers who are in the north are gonna be somewhere else soon and hit it like a ton of bricks at high speed. My guess it will be in the south while they await extra armor and other things to go east, into the heavily fortified areas. An attack on Kherson could draw a lot of troops away from Mariupol and the east, and then an attack on Mariupol could keep them from coming back to support the east. One way or another the south needs to be isolated from the east and the forces in the south will head west, if their entrance to Crimea is threatened or appears to be, reducing numbers in the east. Hopefully uncle Sam's drone jamming and defense gear arrived and the Russians might be drone blind over critical areas of operation.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'Ukraine can win if we do what’s right’: retired US intelligence officer *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

These will come in handy, if they can use them, Russia just stole an entire fleet of leased western aircraft. They make them and would have parts, besides they destroyed that big Ukrainian cargo plane. As they increase territory and AA defense, they should be able to have low level air corridors inside the country, or use them to fly tons of shit into Poland donated from around the world. Some countries would fill several of them with useful things, if they came and picked it up. Make it easy to donate and they will get more material aid and picking it up saves them a lot of trouble, especially for private charities and such.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*12 Russian An-124 aircraft captured by Ukrainian air force!*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

*Key lessons from the Ukraine conflict about conventional warfare*





The Ukrainian military’s use of weapons systems and tactics on top of Russia’s tactical failures have allowed Ukraine to outperform the more powerful Russian military.


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2022)

Vladimir translates to Own world.... says a lot about his way of thinking,


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 5, 2022)

printer said:


> Who is talking about retrofitting fighters to be more stealthy and how exactly are they going to do it? Convert the plane with CF?


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 5, 2022)

TimeToFly said:


> It's almost as if Biden would have stood up to this clown it would be a different situation. Come on man. Ukraine helped him out with Hunter, he should help out Ukraine. I wonder if the Keystone pipeline would help? Could we export oil and natural gas if it was running? Yes, yes we could.


Uh huh…..ok.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It depends on who they are, technically under law they are not POWs, there was no declared war, they are criminals. However good terms of surrender will be taken up by the innocent more than by the guilty, they know what they did. It's cheaper to cut them off and take prisoners than to kill them, besides live prisoners talk and change their minds, the dead are silent and that's how Vlad wants it.
> 
> There were Chechen mercenaries in the area I believe and earlier there were many of them slaughtered in the area, seems their style. I'm pretty sure that army is being destroyed in the north west, as they are attempting an orderly retreat north. These guys are worse moving back than forward and will pay for it.


If Chechens were in the area,case solved,they are vile sub-human savages,absolutely moraless and akin to the barbarians who attacked Rome


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It will raise the price of peace, gives Zelenskiy a stronger position and western arms will pour in just as they need them for large offensive operations. They've been preparing the army for it and training new troops for over a month, now they will get the arms, logistical and technical support to go the final mile. People in the west are pissed and will bless anything the governments want to send to Ukraine to kill Russians.
> 
> I understand those who did it are beating a hasty retreat after getting beat nearly to death, they nearly broke and ran. I understand from some reports and speculation by experts that the Russians are worse at retreat than advancing, retreat is harder. Ukrainian special forces should be blowing up highway brides to the north, trapping the Russian vehicles at least, the troops can scramble across the remains of the bridge after abandoning their vehicles in panic. Assuming Ukrainians in their rear can press them enough on mined roads they left behind. They might be stupid enough not to destroy their tanks and APCs when they run for the bridge as artillery rains down on their columns, just to motivate them for instance.
> 
> The Ukrainians can get even more Russian equipment and supplies, while the Russians march the next 20 or 50 miles of highway getting picked off by anything the Ukrainians can throw at them. Retreating troops in columns on the roads are very vulnerable in a disorganized retreat, they pack up their AA defenses and anti drone stuff and put it on the road too. Helicopters with special forces flying in low to blow bridges is much easier, if they can hit inside Russia with choppers, they can move special forces to within striking distance of bridges. A few switch blade 300hundreds could take care of sentries and machine gun nests guarding it or mortars could too, then they move in and blow up the bridge, or hold it against all comers.


These atrocities will fill the Ukiranians w/a fierce resolve,I harken back to the attack on Pearl Harbor,The Japanese staff were celebrating,all smiles at the results,except for their commander Yamamoto,who sat silently w/a stern look on his face.He broke his silence saying that the attack occurred before Japanese diplomats informed the US that Japan had declared war(making it a sneak attack),"I cannot think of anything that would infuriate the American's more,I fear we have awakened a dragon and filled it fierce resolve",and then Yamamoto walked out of the room and stared at the empty sea.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510631109750673409


It seems to me that the Nazis when they ran roughshod over Russia initially and committed untold of atrocities planted a seed in the Russian military,the war in the East was filled w/cruelty and the Russians exacted retribution when the tide turned raping and pillaging all of Germany and since then that has become a staple of the Russian military to this day in the way they operate,they might as well clip a symbolic SS pin on their collars as their tactics are a mirror image.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With the atrocities coming out it ain't hard to understand why grandma who saw her son get shot, might just serve up something special to the Russians, many can speak Russian in Ukraine. Poison is the prefered weapon of women and leverages their skill and trust! I'm sure the Russians came back, but she wisely moved on, I hope! Fight for your country with a broken beer bottle, if that's all ya got, anything that kills them goes if you are a civilian witnessing atrocities and war crimes daily.


Sunflower seeds,w/a special flavored coating for all


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

U.S. stops Russian bond payments, raising risk of default


The United States stopped the Russian government on Monday from paying holders of its sovereign debt more than $600 million from reserves held at U.S. banks, in a move meant to ratchet up pressure on Moscow and eat into its holdings of dollars.




www.reuters.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

In a few weeks the Ukrainians will be ready for the Russians in the east, masses of troops and tanks won't work too well with modern technology, the right weapons and plan to meet the thrust. The Ukrainians might allow them to attack and fall back while inflicting heavy losses on them, then counter attack them and break trough, it happens a lot in war and is a common plan. I'm sure the Ukrainians and NATO have a pretty good idea of what they are up to and have something painful planned. They might try to strike the Russians as they arrive in the east by drone or even helicopter, taking out trains bringing troops and supplies, even inside Russia.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine War: Russia set to launch 'concentrated offensive' on Donbas*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

The Ukrainians make their own anti tank rockets and they use a big screen to show the target and this guy filmed his during an attack on a helicopter that looked like it was hunting them! It was probably local reserves, they carry phones, but I don't think the regular troops carry them, all the footage has been from reserve units deployed locally. Regular army troops move around to different fronts attacking and they don't want the Russians to know where they are, so no phones in a war zone for the regular army. Local reservists don't go anywhere usually and if they had to, they might leave their phones behind too.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine War - Ukrainian Forces Shoot Down Russian Helicopter With STUGNA-P ATGM System*





Ukrainian forces managed to shoot down a Russian attack helicopter with a STUGNA-P anti-tank guided missile system in Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

*Let's talk about the situation on the ground today....*


----------



## Moflow (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2022)

TimeToFly said:


> It's almost as if Biden would have stood up to this clown it would be a different situation. Come on man. Ukraine helped him out with Hunter, he should help out Ukraine. I wonder if the Keystone pipeline would help? Could we export oil and natural gas if it was running? Yes, yes we could.


Always with the laptop. Talk to me about the 7:37.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

I saw a video of one of these being used in Ukraine while back, it's made by the same outfit that makes the switchblades. It is probably too not restricted technology, not much different than what some hobbyists could pull off in a much less sophisticated and effective form though! This is probably a lot cheaper than a switchblade and stays up a long time.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Quantix™ Recon Unmanned Aircraft System*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

Moflow said:


>


They could reach out and touch the Russians with that! Why waste the test on a target, when there are so many Russians to practice on? 

The British are giving them anti ship missiles too, but they might be shorter range. If these pack a big enough punch and say they can laser designate them, enough of them might be able to take out the rail and road bridge at Kerch, Choking off Russian supplies to Crimea and trapping those there from escaping by land, at least with their equipment! These missiles can accurately target things from 300km out using a drone to target it using a laser. A bridge shouldn't be hard to hit accurately, like right on a support beam, it isn't moving anywhere! I wonder how big a warhead it carries, some are 1000 lb or larger, but these don't look too big, however each launcher appears to carry four of them and enough hitting accurately repeatedly, might do the job of destroying the bridge.

If they could take the coast anywhere on the sea of Azov, they could try to take out the bridge. They could also attack it using small boats and commandos and use the missiles from shore to destroy the Russian navy, who would get in the way. So if the Russians lose the coast, they risk losing the Bridge at Kerch, that was one of Putin's big projects and he won't like it, the Russian Army will like it a lot less.


----------



## injinji (Apr 5, 2022)

TimeToFly said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . I wonder if the Keystone pipeline would help? Could we export oil and natural gas if it was running? Yes, yes we could.


Oh, you are Canadian. But yes, in 7 or 8 years when it was set to be completed, it would have carried more of you guys' tar sands oil to the market in China. My own belief is that you guys (Canada) can find your own way to market without threatening our ground water.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

injinji said:


> Oh, you are Canadian. But yes, in 7 or 8 years when it was set to be completed, it would have carried more of you guys' tar sands oil to the market in China. My own belief is that you guys (Canada) can find your own way to market without threatening our ground water.


Just people in Albertastan worry about Keystone, leave the fucking stuff in the ground like coal and go green new grid with steadily increasing renewable and energy storage. This bullshit war will drive it in Europe for sure and most cars there will be EVs in a decade and probably trucks too, using trolley like pantographs to recharge batteries on the fly, several systems are under test now in Europe and it seems to work well from all angles. Half the cars or more in North America might be EV's in a decade, an EV is a perfect second car for a couple driving into the city from the burbs to work, recharge it at home overnight to top it up.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The British are giving them anti ship missiles too


Russian ambassador to the UK Andrey Kelin said heavy artillery and anti-ship missiles that the Ministry of Defence has signalled it will ship to Ukraine could be targeted by Russian forces as they enter the country from the West.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

Moflow said:


>


talk about a possible game changer.......ok real test, where are those russian ships and lets find those ammo dumps while we are at it....


----------



## Moflow (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder how big a warhead it carries


330 pound warhead


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 5, 2022)

> *Russia’s Effort to Avoid Default Undermined by New U.S. Sanction*
> 
> Measure intended to deplete Russia’s financial resources
> EU countries are also discussing option of further sanctions
> I'm Russia and I HAVE MONEY IN THE BANK!? Don't I?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

time to get them what they need on the battle field....it's gonna turn into a mobile war now, gonna need 3 blocks, one from the south, one from the north, use Dnipro as a staging area....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

Moflow said:


> Russian ambassador to the UK Andrey Kelin said heavy artillery and anti-ship missiles that the Ministry of Defence has signalled it will ship to Ukraine could be targeted by Russian forces as they enter the country from the West.


Do it on Ukrainian soil if they can, most of their drones will be knocked out or jammed with gear Uncle Sam recently supplied and they will wait for a cloudy day when satellite coverage is down. If he strikes them on NATO turf he commits military suicide. If they could do it and had a plan to, he wouldn't have said a word. Moving targets are hard to hit without real time data or laser designation, stationary ones like oil storage depots are much easier for the Russians.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I saw a video of one of these being used in Ukraine while back, it's made by the same outfit that makes the switchblades. It is probably too not restricted technology, not much different than what some hobbyists could pull off in a much less sophisticated and effective form though! This is probably a lot cheaper than a switchblade and stays up a long time.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Quantix™ Recon Unmanned Aircraft System*


Difference 70 years make; this funky Dorito was a widowmaker.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Difference 70 years make; this funky Dorito was a widowmaker.
> 
> View attachment 5113483


Looks like my Volvo out drive


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

Moflow said:


> 330 pound warhead


Not enough to take out the bridge, but the Navy and shore installations defending it from small boat commando attack from inside the sea of Azov might be another matter They just need something big enough that can go the distance. Get rid of the navy and a fishing boat or small freighter filled with a few truck loads of ANFO could do it. The commando crew puts it on auto pilot or steers it remotely after bailing to a rubber boat miles away and the boat sails into a support, bang, use two or three if ya got em. Fertilizer is plentiful there and so is diesel. Make a boat or ship bomb several times the size of the one used in Oklahoma city, that was a half dozen barrels of ANFO, and it should do the job or a few can! Those missiles could be useful for taking out that bridge after all, by getting rid of the ships defending it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 5, 2022)

Moflow said:


> Russian ambassador to the UK Andrey Kelin said heavy artillery and anti-ship missiles that the Ministry of Defence has signalled it will ship to Ukraine could be targeted by Russian forces as they enter the country from the West.


Ukraine has borders with Hungary, Poland, Moldova, Romania and Slovakia...russia can watch that much border, and reach it effectively?
i don't think the Hungarians are on board to help Ukraine, and i'm not sure about Slovakia, but the border with Poland is a long way from russia...just make it very very clear to the russians that if one missile lands on Poland, 100 will land on russia...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> time to get them what they need on the battle field....it's gonna turn into a mobile war now, gonna need 3 blocks, one from the south, one from the north, use Dnipro as a staging area....


Hit them in the south before they are ready in the east and it will draw forces away as they will want back into Crimea and get their supplies from there, just control the roads out of there or put them in artillery range and supplies are cut off for the Russians in the entire south as far as Mariupol in the east. I figure an attack in the Kherson area first, where ever there's a bridge to get across the river. If they can get across the Dnieper river there, they can threaten the whole southern Russian front and relieve Mariupol somewhat too by drawing forces away as they scramble west. Now that they dove them out in the north, the regulars can move on while the reserves mop up and hold ground from defensive positions. I expect the forces freed up, won't be sitting on their asses waiting for Russians.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hit them in the south before they are ready in the east and it will draw forces away as they will want back into Crimea and get their supplies from there, just control the roads out of there or put them in artillery range and supplies are cut off for the Russians in the entire south as far as Mariupol in the east. I figure an attack in the Kherson area first, where ever there's a bridge to get across the river. If they can get across the Dnieper river there, they can threaten the whole southern Russian front and relieve Mariupol somewhat too by drawing forces away as they scramble west. Now that they dove them out in the north, the regulars can move on while the reserves mop up and hold ground from defensive positions. I expect the forces freed up, won't be sitting on their asses waiting for Russians.


ok, what are you gonna do about the push from Kharkiv region......can't turn your back to that, cause i think the first start we'll be from there...imo


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ok, what are you gonna do about the push from Kharkiv region......can't turn your back to that, cause i think the first start we'll be from there...imo


Oh I agree Kharkov is their northern anchor. Let them attack down roads mined with IEDs and ambushes every mile, through your reserves in hiding, who will be at their backs when the front passes through and busy at night. Get them tied up on the roads in stopped columns and destroy them with drones and long range artillery. Put up a token resistance at the front when they start their drive, pull back to secondary positions when they pound the front ones with artillery, then move back in, melt away and draw them into a series to traps along the highway to perdition. DON'T try and stop their advance in open battle, trade space for time and get them as far as you can from their supply bases, before counter attacking everywhere at one, in the front, the flanks and in the rear, using reserves to block roads in built up areas.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> time to get them what they need on the battle field....it's gonna turn into a mobile war now, gonna need 3 blocks, one from the south, one from the north, use Dnipro as a staging area....


That won't happen until a few weeks, it will take Vlad awhile to line up his ducks and that gives the Ukrainians time. It's what they don't mention that is interesting, a breakthrough around Kherson and taking a bridge with switchblades and commandos. Kherson is closer for logistics and an attack there would cause those forces to the east to retreat back, or a lot of them, so much for Mariupol and their southern pincer movement. They might do this while waiting for tanks from NATO and use what they have now to do it now, while Vlad is getting ready in the east for his big drive. At least bottleneck them in Crimea and a small force can hold what ever is there from coming out. If they can cut off the entire southern front it will relieve the east and make liberating Mariupol much easier while keeping the Russians west of it bottled up without resupply.

So the generals focus on TV has been in the east and the coming struggle there in the next few weeks, their silence on other matters could be reveling, the retired generals are on the team too and now Ukraine's biggest cheerleaders.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That won't happen until a few weeks, it will take Vlad awhile to line up his ducks and that gives the Ukrainians time. It's what they don't mention that is interesting, a breakthrough around Kherson and taking a bridge with switchblades and commandos. Kherson is closer for logistics and an attack there would cause those forces to the east to retreat back, or a lot of them, so much for Mariupol and their southern pincer movement. They might do this while waiting for tanks from NATO and use what they have now to do it now, while Vlad is getting ready in the east for his big drive. At least bottleneck them in Crimea and a small force can hold what ever is there from coming out. If they can cut off the entire southern front it will relieve the east and make liberating Mariupol much easier while keeping the Russians west of it bottled up without resupply.
> 
> So the generals focus on TV has been in the east and the coming struggle there in the next few weeks, their silence on other matters could be reveling, the retired generals are on the team too and now Ukraine's biggest cheerleaders.


you can use Kherson too for that push in the south, but imo if you wanna make a stop use Dnipro for logistics as well this will help with the Khavkiv and Mariupol fronts, then you can setup the city just south as another logistics hub and it just north of Mariupol.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

If the Ukrainians can take the south or even a part of it by relieving Mariupol, it puts the bridge over the Kerch connecting Crimea to Russia with in possible striking distance. If they destroy that rail and road bridge the entire southern front will be cut off from resupply and they can't get their equipment out of Crimea back to Russia if they have to retreat. So a drive on Mariupol and destroying the bridge to Crimea across the sea of Azov could starve the entire southern front from resupply. They would be trapped in the south and in Crimea. This could free up a lot of manpower and resources for the fight in the east, when it happens in earnest. There are many strategic possibilities, but one thing is for sure, they won't wait for the Russians in some places, they will go to them. The old soviet tanks are on the way from NATO and Russia is providing more everyday.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

well well well.......looks like more Nato applications coming ........

this one i can see happening...








If Finland and Sweden apply to join NATO, they would be welcomed, Stoltenberg says


NATO allies would welcome Finland and Sweden into the alliance if they decided to join but any such move is up to the two nations, NATO Secretary-General Jens Stoltenberg said on Tuesday.




www.reuters.com





these two...i'm on the fence...they gotta a lot of work to do from the 90's








Kosovo, Bosnia call for NATO membership as war rages in Ukraine


Kosovo’s president and Bosnia’s defence minister share their concerns about regional security and Moscow ally Serbia.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> you can use Kherson too for that push in the south, but imo if you wanna make a stop use Dnipro for logistics as well this will help with the Khavkiv and Mariupol fronts, then you can setup the city just south as another logistics hub and it just north of Mariupol.....


The Russians should be drone blind soon in some areas with Sammy's help, a threatening attack on Kherson could draw forces to the west to meet it, meanwhile the main thrust will be on Mariupol to anchor the southern defense in the east, attack the Kerch bridge and cut the entire Russian southern front off from resupply and trap their equipment at least in the south, when they have to retreat, they can either burn it or leave it for the Ukrainians, as they try and scramble out to Russia by boat and air.


----------



## Polly Wog (Apr 5, 2022)

Is potato.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> well well well.......looks like more Nato applications coming ........
> 
> this one i can see happening...
> 
> ...


They don't border Russia and can wait, Sweden and Finland are good to go right away, they are peers or near peers and have been training and integrating communications with NATO for awhile now, NATO buys weapons from them and they make good ones too. The NATO reluctance in Ukraine helped a lot, so did Russian weakness and aggression.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They don't border Russia and can wait, Sweden and Finland are good to go right away, they are peers or near peers and have been training and integrating communications with NATO for awhile now, NATO buys weapons from them and they make good ones too. The NATO reluctance in Ukraine helped a lot, so did Russian weakness and aggression.


if your talking about Bosnia and Kosovo...they have a common enemy....Serbia, so if the Serbs attack anyone..they're done for....i don't see they're integration happening anytime soon though


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

I still like the idea of putting all Russian assets abroad under Ukrainian control by a given date to end this war completely, it all goes to Ukraine unless he withdraws. They can pay back everybody for the help from it, rebuild and compensate citizens. Have financially trained Ukrainian women refugees in Poland organized by the government to find it and take possession of it, supported by a global network of volunteers of course! They would be every bit as motivated as their soldier husbands and would find every last dime of Russian money hidden abroad! Especially after the atrocities and all the kids murdered, motivation would not be an issue for them at all, hold my beer!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

nice little map......interesting to say the least


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> if your talking about Bosnia and Kosovo...they have a common enemy....Serbia, so if the Serbs attack anyone..they're done for....i don't see they're integration happening anytime soon though


Serbs were backed by Russia and this time their tanks will meet with NLAWs or other anti tank weapons, they will end up like the Russians. NATO has a much better idea of how they can be taken out now by army and especially reservists, if they are motivated and equipped. The second time around Serbia would regret it much more and Russia ain't in any position to help them, they best stay quiet. It took Milosevic and his crowd of criminals to stir them up before. Like Russia, the lost little empire of Yugoslavia and it's dominate ethnic group, feel robbed of their statues and traditional lands. It all depends on the government they choose, but whoever they choose has limited military options, without Vlad's help and he's a long way off through NATO turf.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

The Generals have a shopping list! They will send exactly what is required to kill large numbers of Russians where they will attack, tailor made for terrain. BTW can ya help us take out that bridge over Kerch with something?  
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* U.S. Sends Ukraine New Weapons Systems Every Day, Says WH Adviser*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

WH spokesman Matt Miller can barely keep the smile off his face in the video above, he knows Vlad is on the ropes and is one of the guys who wants to pound him now that he's there and toss him out onto the floor. Joe must have been saying pleasing things and signing lot's of secret documents to make Matt this happy, he couldn't conceal it very well and didn't even try. In fact the spokesman for the Pentagon was pretty jolly too during his briefing and was smiling a whole lot on TV, he couldn't hide it either and didn't need to.


----------



## mooray (Apr 5, 2022)

Proxy wars are dangerous though!


----------



## mooray (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I still like the idea of putting all Russian assets abroad under Ukrainian control by a given date to end this war completely, it all goes to Ukraine unless he withdraws. They can pay back everybody for the help from it, rebuild and compensate citizens. Have financially trained Ukrainian women refugees in Poland organized by the government to find it and take possession of it, supported by a global network of volunteers of course! They would be every bit as motivated as their soldier husbands and would find every last dime of Russian money hidden abroad! Especially after the atrocities and all the kids murdered, motivation would not be an issue for them at all, hold my beer!


I think this is a good idea. The only caveat is that if countries are confiscating assets for future liquidation so they can justify providing assistance now, that's okay too, because time is critical when people are literally dying every minute.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

mooray said:


> Proxy wars are dangerous though!


It's not like we started it and not helping would piss off the public big time, all the stars lined up on this one and even the GOP is all in, or a big chunk of it. Citizens with guns and guts fighting for freedom from the biggest government of all has seduced much of the base. It's every incel and rednecks wet dream!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

mooray said:


> I think this is a good idea. The only caveat is that if countries are confiscating assets for future liquidation so they can justify providing assistance now, that's okay too, because time is critical when people are literally dying every minute.


It would be understood that the Ukrainian women would collect it (they will do an excellent job!) there is probably a couple of trillion, so plenty for everybody, including the arms dealers who will be replacing all the NATO stuff and the Ukrainians as new customers, all paid for by Russia and Vlad personally, if legend is true about $200 billion stashed abroad.

They have just scratched the surface with the murders and atrocities, wait a few weeks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's not like we started it and not helping would piss off the public big time, all the stars lined up on this one and even the GOP is all in, or a big chunk of it. Citizens with guns and guts fighting for freedom from the biggest government of all has seduced much of the base. It's every incel and rednecks wet dream!


hey now leave the rednecks out of it.....sheesh


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

interesting....chatter is Russia is gonna pull out of Kherson....we'll see......if they do, what about that bridge....hmmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511416975725146130


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hey now leave the rednecks out of it.....sheesh


I think ya know the kind I mean and this war would enchant them no problem!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think ya know the kind I mean and this war would enchant them no problem!


meh i might know a few crazy bastards like that, in fact one live down the street from me....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511416975725146130


The Ukrainians are on their borders now and it is in artillery range, the Russians probably left a lot of guns and ammo behind and the Ukrainians are returning the ammo! There are rail junctions near there too, ammo dumps and fuel depots. They could take out the tracks just ahead of a moving train with artillery guided by a drone and make a real mess when it piled up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Ukrainians are on their borders now and it is in artillery range, the Russians probably left a lot of guns and ammo behind and the Ukrainians are returning the ammo! There are rail junctions near there too, ammo dumps and fuel depots. They could take out the tracks just ahead of a moving train with artillery guided by a drone and make a real mess when it piled up.




remember they didn't do it.... ..."i can't confirm or deny"


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

wtg Czech's









Czech Republic sends tanks, infantry fighting vehicles to Ukraine


The Czech Republic has sent T-72 tanks and BVP-1 infantry fighting vehicles to Ukraine, a Czech defence source told Reuters on Tuesday, confirming a local media report.




www.reuters.com





this will help


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511416975725146130


I posted a rail map before and Ukraine has an extensive rail network, used in peacetime for moving grain and people among other things. A 50 car train moving containers or tanks to the east can carry a lot of shit and probably will. The Russians are heavily dependent on the rails and the rail bridge over Kerch is more important than the road bridge. The map also shows the lines around Ukraine too and the Russians have few towards the Donbass area and many pass close or even through Ukrainian occupied territory in the east and north. Attack the railways inside Russia, especially bridges over rivers and while trains are moving on them, if they can. Cut the lines going to the areas they want to start from and you starve and choke them, rail bridges close to the border are hard to replace, probably not defended and often miles from anywhere including a road. The further into Russia the better.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I posted a rail map before and Ukraine has an extensive rail network, used in peacetime for moving grain and people among other things. A 50 car train moving containers or tanks to the east can carry a lot of shit and probably will. The Russians are heavily dependent on the rails and the rail bridge over Kerch is more important than the road bridge. The map also shows the lines around Ukraine too and the Russians have few towards the Donbass area and many pass close or even through Ukrainian occupied territory in the east and north. Attack the railways inside Russia, especially bridges over rivers and while trains are moving on them, if they can. Cut the lines going to the areas they want to start from and you starve and choke them, rail bridges close to the border are hard to replace, probably not defended and often miles from anywhere including a road.


yeah i saw that rail map u put up earlier and in that region especially rail service is dominant, but the best is to hit those rails and bridges on the other side on Donbas, cut them off before they even get in.......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i saw that rail map u put up earlier and in that region especially rail service is dominant, but the best is to hit those rails and bridges on the other side on Donbas, cut them off before they even get in.......


Yep, do them in Russia and in as far in as they can, with sabotage teams choppered back out at least, drones where ya can and artillery too, even rockets. Sabotage teams can also be infiltrated in and blend in with the populace, many speak perfect Russian and are familiar with the turf. Not much training required to blow up an unguarded rail bridge, or one where drones kill the guards first! This is war and Vlad brought it on himself, they should do as much damage as they can as quickly as they can with this little surprise, before Vlad can react. Take out a dozen major rail bridges in Russia in a few days or a week and you will cripple Russia's war effort in eastern Ukraine and Crimea for a very long time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i saw that rail map u put up earlier and in that region especially rail service is dominant, but the best is to hit those rails and bridges on the other side on Donbas, cut them off before they even get in.......


Tanks can only go a few hundred miles while eating fuel, before the tracks are fucked and they need rebuilding from parts made in Ukraine, or so it is said. Vlad doesn't have many tank transporters to do it by road and downed bridges can make the trips a lot longer. Cut the rail bridges in Russia and he will need to use the roads and drive his tanks down them to Ukraine, perhaps wearing some out completely before they get there, if they were poorly maintained. It's the same for all the logistics and fuel hundreds of extra kilometers by road and he has few trucks, fewer since the war started! Hitting fuel depots in the area would complicate things further. When Vlad does start his attack, it will be delayed, much weaker and easier to roll up to the border, where they shell the shit out of the retreating Russians in Russia!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

Don't do it twitter, you know what happened there, keep the censorship up and stand your ground.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511423761744019456


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 5, 2022)

https://www.newstatesman.com/world/europe/ukraine/2022/04/russia-cannot-afford-to-lose-so-we-need-a-kind-of-a-victory-sergey-karaganov-on-what-putin-wants

this whole interview sounds like an ass kisser trying to keep his boss happy...'oh, who knows what he'll do if he feels like he's losing"....he'll fucking know what it feels like for the mighty red army to get their fucking asses kicked by a small army and a bunch of irregular troops, fighting with hand me downs. i bet that will be humbling for him, and a little humility seems to be something he needs, a lot.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> well well well.......looks like more Nato applications coming ........
> 
> this one i can see happening...
> 
> ...


so if they really need membership to keep from getting gobbled up by russia, they aren't desirable, it's only the countries that already have decent militaries and would give russia pause that are acceptable?...NATO should just man the fuck up and put a protective order in placew on every fucking country in Europe, tell putin that ANY more aggression occurs, and he can go ahead and push his fucking button, he has 4 or 5 neighbors with buttons of their own.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

I imagine when they steal a civilian's phone to call home and it gets reported, they don't just cut it off, but monitor it and locate him and his unit with it. They control the cell network and the officers took the Russian troops phones, the officers use stolen phones too, because their own don't work in Ukraine.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russian Soldier in Intercepted Phone Call Told About How He Lives In A Warzone To His Girlfriend!*


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so if they really need membership to keep from getting gobbled up by russia, they aren't desirable, it's only the countries that already have decent militaries and would give russia pause that are acceptable?...NATO should just man the fuck up and put a protective order in placew on every fucking country in Europe, tell putin that ANY more aggression occurs, and he can go ahead and push his fucking button, he has 4 or 5 neighbors with buttons of their own.


finland and Sweden are pretty capable on they're own, and they're already trading weapons etc. It's Bosnia and Kosovo, i'm on the fence about, i think they are EU members, but they are just a shade away from NATO imo


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Don't do it twitter, you know what happened there, keep the censorship up and stand your ground.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511423761744019456


FUCK what russia demands...i think russia is just about done as a world power, at least for a generation or two....i wake up every day and say a small prayer to whatever powers be, that the thyroid cancer is real and aggressive...and painful


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so if they really need membership to keep from getting gobbled up by russia, they aren't desirable, it's only the countries that already have decent militaries and would give russia pause that are acceptable?...NATO should just man the fuck up and put a protective order in placew on every fucking country in Europe, tell putin that ANY more aggression occurs, and he can go ahead and push his fucking button, he has 4 or 5 neighbors with buttons of their own.


Finland and Sweden would be a very good catch for NATO, they have good militaries and NATO uses their weapons. Besides Russia has turf Stalin stole that would make then next door neighbors with St Petersburg and sanctions could stay on until that is returned too, after Vlad dies while trying to shit a brick. Finland is pretty close to St pete's anyway and a great location for TV transmitters into Russia. They train with and are already integrated into NATO comm systems. They could join right away, and would be no burden, but a considerable asset and it would box Vlad in completely from Europe.

Since Turkey is 90% dependent on Ukrainian grain and other exports, they might guarantee a peace treaty with Ukraine and after this shit perhaps form a bilateral military alliance. Russia is weak and the asshole running Turkey wants his pet canal, this will both provide financing from the west and traffic for his canal with a shortcut to Europe via the black sea ports. Containers can come from the Suez canal, into the black sea and be unloaded in Ukrainian and EU container ports there, same for middle east oil and LNG tankers. His canal could be quite busy, Ukraine could be one of the richer countries in Europe 5 years after a peace and with lot's of Russian money rebuilding the place and fueling new industry. They are way more educated than the Russians, they never cut education, they increased it. Zelenskiy's character on TV was a high school teacher in a typical school, it was as good as any in North America.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Oh I agree Kharkov is their northern anchor. Let them attack down roads mined with IEDs and ambushes every mile, through your reserves in hiding, who will be at their backs when the front passes through and busy at night. Get them tied up on the roads in stopped columns and destroy them with drones and long range artillery. Put up a token resistance at the front when they start their drive, pull back to secondary positions when they pound the front ones with artillery, then move back in, melt away and draw them into a series to traps along the highway to perdition. DON'T try and stop their advance in open battle, trade space for time and get them as far as you can from their supply bases, before counter attacking everywhere at one, in the front, the flanks and in the rear, using reserves to block roads in built up areas.


Russians call it that. It’s Kharkhiv.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> FUCK what russia demands...i think russia is just about done as a world power, at least for a generation or two....i wake up every day and say a small prayer to whatever powers be, that the thyroid cancer is real and aggressive...and painful


i kind knew you were gonna say that...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

guess what the Ukrainian farmers caught.....haha

*Ukrainian farmers with a captured Russian TOS-1A thermobaric MLRS BM-1 launcher.



https://www.reddit.com/r/UkraineWarVideoReport/comments/twtu4o
*

lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Russians call it that. It’s Kharkhiv.


I'll try to remember to be politically correct!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> guess what the Ukrainian farmers caught.....haha
> 
> *Ukrainian farmers with a captured Russian TOS-1A thermobaric MLRS BM-1 launcher.
> 
> ...


They can drive it up to the border and return the missiles at least to a Russian column or train! Most likely will form part of the reception committee for the Russians in the east. NATO allies probably have spare missiles for it.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








TOS-1 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




.

The original rocket for the TOS-1A had a range of only 2,700 m (8,900 ft), but the improved version extends the range to 6,000 m (20,000 ft). Some sources say its range is *12 km*.
Effective firing range: 500–3,500 m (TOS-1); 1...
Produced: TOS-1: 1987–present; TOS-1A: 200...


A set of rockets NURS (Russian: неуправляемый реактивный снаряд) *MO.1.01.04* and *MO.1.01.04M*. These are 3.3 m (10 ft 10 in) and 3.7 m (12 ft 2 in) long and weigh 173 kg (381 lb) and 217 kg (478 lb) respectively. The original rocket for the TOS-1A had a range of only 2,700 m (8,900 ft), but the improved version extends the range to 6,000 m (20,000 ft). Some sources say its range is 12 km.[30] The system was modernized in 2016.[31] Modernized systems with active protection, new engine and launchers and other improvements were delivered in early 2018.[32][33] In March 2020, Russia introduced a new rocket for the TOS-1A with a range of 10 km.

Variants: TOS-1A, TOS-2


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> guess what the Ukrainian farmers caught.....haha
> 
> *Ukrainian farmers with a captured Russian TOS-1A thermobaric MLRS BM-1 launcher.
> 
> ...


Since they took all that turf in the north, they might now have all kinds of shit that was broken down or stuck in the mud there. They might have many more new tanks with a few simple repairs and some fuel.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.newstatesman.com/world/europe/ukraine/2022/04/russia-cannot-afford-to-lose-so-we-need-a-kind-of-a-victory-sergey-karaganov-on-what-putin-wants
> 
> this whole interview sounds like an ass kisser trying to keep his boss happy...'oh, who knows what he'll do if he feels like he's losing"....he'll fucking know what it feels like for the mighty red army to get their fucking asses kicked by a small army and a bunch of irregular troops, fighting with hand me downs. i bet that will be humbling for him, and a little humility seems to be something he needs, a lot.


Nah he’s (Putin) just sacrificing some pawns in his chess Game, he’s got all the military advantage, expect more


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Since they took all that turf in the north, they might now have all kinds of shit that was broken down or stuck in the mud there. They might have many more new tanks with a few simple repairs and some fuel.


they might, all i know is the Ukrainian farmers are banking it...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> they might, all i know is the Ukrainian farmers are banking it...


If past performance is anything to go by, they won't destroy their equipment without orders to do it, they won't do it on their own like NATO troops, using their own initiative. If they need to walk away from a tank, they might have to go back with an officer and he might not like burned out tanks. So why take the chance, just walk away if it ran out of gas or broke down, their repair units sucked too apparently.

I feel Vlad is in for a thumping in the coming weeks and there is talk about early may when the jig will be up. If this army is destroyed he doesn't have much left to throw in without calling up the reserves and he'd rather eat shit and die than do that apparently. God knows the junk they would be equipped with, nobody ever expected to use it, so if anything was not maintained and stripped for anything of value, it would be that old stuff the Russian reserves are suppose to use. They would probably starve to death before getting to Ukraine FFS and would be a lot easier to kill than the bunch currently there.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If past performance is anything to go by, they won't destroy their equipment without orders to do it, they won't do it on their own like NATO troops, using their own imitative. If they need to walk away from a tank, they might have to go back with an officer and he might not like burned out tanks. So why take the chance, just walk away if it ran out of gas or broke down, their repair units sucked too apparently.
> 
> I feel Vlad is in for a thumping in the coming weeks and there is talk about early may when the jig will be up. If this army is destroyed he doesn't have much left to throw in without calling up the reserves and he's rather eat shit and die than do that apparently. God knows the junk they would be equipped with, nobody ever expected to use it, so if anything was not maintained and stripped for anything of value, it would be that old stuff the Russian reserves are suppose to use. They would probably starve to death before getting to Ukraine FFS and would be a lot easier to kill than the bunch currently there.


i've been hearing chatter of May 9th for some reason.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i've been hearing chatter of May 9th for some reason.....











Vladimir Putin wants battlefield win in eastern Ukraine by May 9


US officials said alleged war criminal Vladimir Putin wants to coincide a victory with the parade (pictured last year) in Red Square on May 9, which is held to mark the Nazis' surrender in WWII.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i've been hearing chatter of May 9th for some reason.....


If this is true, Vlad is nuts and an idiot. We know the place and we know the time, we also know the timetable for the goal, Jesus! Someone is going to surprise Vlad, he can't seem to surprise anybody any more.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vladimir Putin wants battlefield win in eastern Ukraine by May 9
> 
> 
> US officials said alleged war criminal Vladimir Putin wants to coincide a victory with the parade (pictured last year) in Red Square on May 9, which is held to mark the Nazis' surrender in WWII.
> ...


i don't if that's gonna happen..still gotta move troops, fix vehicles, etc etc......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

The may day parade would be a nice time for a drone(s) to fly over red square on an autonomous mission and drop blue and yellow colored leaflets on the parade and crowd, *Greetings from Ukraine!* Have them with news stories about atrocities and other stuff printed on them. I can see Vlad now with his generals on Lenin's tomb, with leaflets raining down from a half dozen simple disposable stealth drones on a one way trip, they can land or blow up after passing through town...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

This year Lenin's tomb will be uncovered and Vlad will stand on top of it with his generals. This seems more and more a trip down memory lane for Vlad.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The may day parade would be a nice time for a drone(s) to fly over red square on an autonomous mission and drop blue and yellow colored leaflets on the parade and crowd, *Greetings from Ukraine!* Have them with news stories about atrocities and other stuff printed on them. I can see Vlad now with his generals on Lenin's tomb, with leaflets raining down from a half dozen simple disposable stealth drones on a one way trip, they can land or blow out after passing through town...


The problem is the Russian population has so overwhelmingly accepted the state propaganda alternative reality.

I read an article about a reporter in Ukraine talking with her Russian mother about what was going on in Ukraine, repeatedly, over the course of a week. The mother was incredulous and refused to believe her own daughters first hand account and just repeated the party line. This isn't an isolated occurrence.

If they don't believe their own children, it's unlikely a pamphlet is going to change their minds, not sure what could.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'll try to remember to be correct!


Fify; no more sarcasm.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Since they took all that turf in the north, they might now have all kinds of shit that was broken down or stuck in the mud there. They might have many more new tanks with a few simple repairs and some fuel.


‘My my my … what a catch.

That is a serious piece of hardware - disregarding the shit track system . I hate to give kudos to the “ owners “ but that is something I would mount on my frontier while in traffic on the 405. 

VLAD is just giving away tech.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 5, 2022)

Karma‘s a bitch ….

Russia’s Military might / May Day parades …. Meh … Potato.

Those processions of military vehicles and such will highlight which systems the west now has to scrutinize . No hiring Clint Eastwood to steal the “ FireFox “ . I remember Russia stealing the shuttle design and creating the “ Buran “ space shuttle , a damn near one to one copy.


----------



## Offmymeds (Apr 5, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> The problem is the Russian population has so overwhelmingly accepted the state propaganda alternative reality.
> 
> I read an article about a reporter in Ukraine talking with her Russian mother about what was going on in Ukraine, repeatedly, over the course of a week. The mother was incredulous and refused to believe her own daughters first hand account and just repeated the party line. This isn't an isolated occurrence.
> 
> If they don't believe their own children, it's unlikely a pamphlet is going to change their minds, not sure what could.


What is different from the people here repeating the Big Lie or belief in the 100's of conspiracy theories, or that CRT & sex ed are taught to toddlers??


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> The problem is the Russian population has so overwhelmingly accepted the state propaganda alternative reality.
> 
> I read an article about a reporter in Ukraine talking with her Russian mother about what was going on in Ukraine, repeatedly, over the course of a week. The mother was incredulous and refused to believe her own daughters first hand account and just repeated the party line. This isn't an isolated occurrence.
> 
> If they don't believe their own children, it's unlikely a pamphlet is going to change their minds, not sure what could.


Not it's purpose, it would be to humiliate Vlad and help to get rid of him sooner. Also a big morale booster for the Ukrainians and a laugh for their many supporters, the press would have a field day and NATO leaders could joke about it. Besides it would be fun to do and perhaps some millionaire could foot the bill!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

A half dozen drones showing up at the may day parade dropping leaflets, sends another message to Vlad, it could have been bombs! You are not safe in the Kremlin!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

Better yet, paint the drones one blue wing and one yellow and after they do the leaflet drop they orbit red square at low level a few times and fly a pattern over it with the guards trying to shoot them down, turn it into a fucking flying circus, then they fly away!  

Another idea would be to have a drone sky write *Fuck you Russia* in Cyrillic, with yellow and blue smoke, then have it repeatedly zoom the crowd in red square with blue and yellow smoke trailing...


----------



## printer (Apr 5, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> What is different from the people here repeating the Big Lie or belief in the 100's of conspiracy theories, or that CRT & sex ed are taught to toddlers??


Along with being jailed for 25 years if you do tell the truth.


----------



## printer (Apr 5, 2022)

*Source: Ukraine is preparing provocations with the death of residents of the Kherson region *
A Ukrainian sabotage group is located near the village of Aleksandrovka, Kherson region, and is preparing provocations with the death of civilians in order to blame Russia for this, a source in the Russian law enforcement agencies in Kherson told RIA Novosti, citing his informants in the Ukrainian troops in the Nikolaev region. 
The task of the group, according to the informant, is sabotage and subversive activities related to the organization of shelling, mining houses and schools, which can lead to a large number of civilian casualties. 









ЦИК Южной Осетии получил заявление по "российскому" референдуму


Ходатайство о регистрации инициативной группы по референдуму о вхождении Южной Осетии в состав России поступило в Центризбирком республики, сообщила РИА Новости РИА Новости, 06.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Apr 5, 2022)

*Georgia’s South Ossetia plans to take steps to join Russia*
The separatist leader of Georgia’s breakaway region of South Ossetia says the Moscow-backed territory is planning to take steps in the near future to become part of Russia.

Russia recognised South Ossetia as an independent state in 2008 after fighting a short war with Georgia. It has provided the separatist region with extensive financial support, offered Russian citizenship to its population and stationed thousands of Russian troops there.














Georgia’s South Ossetia plans to take steps to join Russia


Its separatist leader says the Moscow-backed breakaway region plans to take steps to become part of Russia.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

Hey all those drone might be brought down outside Moscow or when they hit red square, or maybe not! They would use GPS and not be remote controlled and fly a waypoint mission, similar to what some hobbyist do with *Inav* and other systems. They could be shielded somewhat from energy weapons by shielding the electronics properly. A simple gas engine and a big plastic pusher prop get the foam stealth wonder there.


----------



## printer (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey all those drone might be brought down outside Moscow or when they hit red square, or maybe not! They would use GPS and not be remote controlled and fly a waypoint mission, similar to what some hobbyist do with *Inav* and other systems. They could be shielded somewhat from energy weapons by shielding the electronics properly. A simple gas engine and a big plastic pusher prop get the foam stealth wonder there.


How would they get the GPS signal if they were shielded? Going to need a mighty big gas tank to go 250 miles. May not have much room for a payload.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

printer said:


> *CEC of South Ossetia received a statement on the "Russian" referendum *
> An application for registration of an initiative group for a referendum on joining South Ossetia to Russia was received by the Republic's Central Election Commission, press secretary of the South Ossetian leader Dina Gassiyeva told RIA Novosti.
> 
> Earlier, the President of South Ossetia , Anatoly Bibilov , said that the republic would soon take legal steps to become part of Russia . According to him, the opportunity to realize this "strategic goal" was back in 2014, when Crimea was reunited with Russia following a referendum.
> ...


Trouble in Georgia would be bad for Vlad right now, he's short on warm bodies and might only have pilfered and stripped junk in his reserves, which he is loath to call up, perhaps for this reason, among others. If he doesn't sign a peace in Ukraine, Georgians could have new allies and Ukrainians in their country and on their side. When they drive the Russians out, many Ukrainians will still want a piece of them wherever they can get it and would go to Georgia as mercenaries or volunteers. Shit they have too many guys wanting to volunteer now, some are offering bribes to get into the reserves! So perhaps they could get 10 or 20 thousand Ukrainian volunteers, maybe more, armed by the CIA and open a new front in Vlad's war to take the heat off the folks back home. Vlad is weak and if folks want there turf back, now would be a good time to do it, kick him while he's down.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> guess what the Ukrainian farmers caught.....haha
> 
> *Ukrainian farmers with a captured Russian TOS-1A thermobaric MLRS BM-1 launcher.
> 
> ...


they gotta go start collecting some of this shit from farmers, at least a few of them will fuck with the stuff and blow up their barns, if not the whole damn farm, and maybe half the village


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

printer said:


> How would they get the GPS signal if they were shielded? Going to need a mighty big gas tank to go 250 miles. May not have much room for a payload.


It would be a challenge, GPS can be jammed too, but most things use multiple systems these days and they have some inertial capabilities and autonomous flight. GPS antennas look up and might be possible to shield it somewhat, they only need periodic fixes for most stuff, doing acrobatics over red square might be out of the question! These things are pretty light made from laminated foam and such. Say 80 or 100 mph 3-4 hr duration with 10 kg payload, maybe a couple of gallons of fuel an hour with a small engine and big wings. It would be a bit of a project to gather data and do the math for a one way say 300 mile trip.

If it wouldn't cost too much, try it and find out, nothing too fancy, shield the electronics package and servos and wires from the bottom and sides the most. Ya never know what might get through and it could be a good way to find out making it worth while in it's own right. If it looks home made from RC parts from China better yet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they gotta go start collecting some of this shit from farmers, at least a few of them will fuck with the stuff and blow up their barns, if not the whole damn farm, and maybe half the village


I think at this point they have all been briefed and most are on the team, they get a reward too I believe. They have found this to be a great way to pick up tanks and vehicles since the war started. The Russians deliver much quicker than NATO!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 5, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Nah he’s (Putin) just sacrificing some pawns in his chess Game, he’s got all the military advantage, expect more


i really don't think so. i think he's bad at planning and logistics, and the people he relies on to keep him from fucking up are lying to him.
i think he's lost enough men and equipment to fuck himself, with the financial sanctions just starting to bite them in the ass.
they have enough men to cause havoc in the south, and possibly get a foothold and connect russia and crimea, but they won't get across the dnieper again. If they do manage to grab that strip of land, thhe only way they'll keep it is at the negotiating table. if the Ukrainians want them out after this, they'll keep whittling the occupying army down till they're a nub, unable to control a damn thing, and again, putin won't have the men to replace any loses...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It would be a challenge, GPS can be jammed too, but most things use multiple systems these days and they have some inertial capabilities and autonomous flight. GPS antennas look up and might be possible to shield it somewhat, they only need periodic fixes for most stuff, doing acrobatics over red square might be out of the question! These things are pretty light made from laminated foam and such. Say 80 or 100 mph 3-4 hr duration with 10 kg payload, maybe a couple of gallons of fuel an hour with a small engine and big wings. It would be a bit of a project to gather data and do the math for a one way say 300 mile trip.
> 
> If it wouldn't cost too much, try it and find out, nothing too fancy, shield the electronics package and servos and wires from the bottom and sides the most. Ya never know what might get through and it could be a good way to find out making it worth while in it's own right. If it looks home made from RC parts from China better yet.


I suspect that any available inertial platform would be too coarse to be useful, for national security reasons anywhere.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 5, 2022)

printer said:


> *Georgia’s South Ossetia plans to take steps to join Russia*
> The separatist leader of Georgia’s breakaway region of South Ossetia says the Moscow-backed territory is planning to take steps in the near future to become part of Russia.
> 
> Russia recognised South Ossetia as an independent state in 2008 after fighting a short war with Georgia. It has provided the separatist region with extensive financial support, offered Russian citizenship to its population and stationed thousands of Russian troops there.
> ...


if the traitorous fucks want to be russian, expell them from the country, forever, into russia. they have plenty of open land in siberia, just begging for development. russia just doesn't get any real estate in the deal....


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if the traitorous fucks want to be russian, expell them from the country, forever, into russia. they have plenty of open land in siberia, just begging for development. russia just doesn't get any real estate in the deal....


Chances are it is a puppet government way out of line with what most of the people want.


----------



## printer (Apr 5, 2022)

*Kosovo, Bosnia call for NATO membership as war rages in Ukraine*
_In interviews with Al Jazeera, Kosovo’s president and Bosnia’s defence minister share their concerns about regional security and Moscow-friendly Serbia._

As Russia’s influence grows in the Western Balkans and war rages in Ukraine, the leaders of Kosovo and Bosnia and Herzegovina have said joining NATO would help preserve regional security.

Since February 24, when President Vladimir Putin launched a full-scale invasion of Ukraine citing Russia’s opposition to Ukraine’s potential NATO membership as a leading concern, fears have simmered that the crisis may spread to the Western Balkans.









Kosovo, Bosnia call for NATO membership as war rages in Ukraine


Kosovo’s president and Bosnia’s defence minister share their concerns about regional security and Moscow ally Serbia.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 5, 2022)

printer said:


> “If [Bosnia] chooses to be a member of anything, that is its internal business. But there is another thing, our reaction,” he said. “We have shown what we expect on the example of Ukraine. If there are threats, we will react.”


that IS a threat, and WE should react to it, by pulling their fangs with a pair of rusty pliers and a claw hammer


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I suspect that any available inertial platform would be too coarse to be useful, for national security reasons anywhere.


It only needs it periodically, if it loses GPS, it keeps going on the same course until it receives an update. It can fly through areas of GPS jamming and might take a small hit from a directed energy weapon. GPS jamming is the biggest issue for such a drone, hitting it's way points, or even skipping them if it can't ascending when GPS lock is lost etc.

Just saying that a few RC hobby engineers with some spare cash might be able to pull it off using off the shelf stuff. If the Ukrainian government wanted to do it they'd pull something out of a missile or plane to do inertial guidance, gyros have gotten good and small lately. It would be an interesting thing for the CIA to fund, just to see if it can get through and light up the air defense system. A may day joke would be a good opportunity too, they have flyovers by jets and none of them are armed for security reasons, the troops have no ammo either, Vlad ain't stupid! So Jammers could be off and radar reluctant to fire SAMs with Russian planes above! If they did it might make a Helluva mess all over Red Square with flaming wreckage heading for Vlad and his generals! You know how badly the Russians can fuck these things up...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I suspect that any available inertial platform would be too coarse to be useful, for national security reasons anywhere.


Just having a bit of fun with a funny but perhaps useful idea for may day in Moscow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5113794View attachment 5113795View attachment 5113796View attachment 5113797


They should open up one of, or several of their closed down air force bases as air parks for FPV pilots, long range and experimental stuff by hobbyists, engineers and small companies. Let them roam freer in there and use them to track drones for practice etc. A recruiting ground for future personnel too. Every year the forces could have a "come kill us day" where people could show off designs and have completions killing various targets with different defensive challenges to overcome. Give out trophies and prizes, bring in the RC model community, you never know what might pop out of today or a few years down the road when that kid becomes an engineer and gets his or her dream working.

One day robots will fly drones, AI that can look at the ground or it's surroundings and know where it is and can make the calls. Cruise missiles already do it to an extent, but one day fighters will too, in a way a sidewinder AA missile is a robot, designed to kill at high speed. Already switchblade drones can use facial recognition (not all I imagine) and the 300s started out as tools of assassination used on high value targets by special forces. A good project would be a fighter suicide drone, one that could zoom up and crash into an enemy drone while blowing up and could be carried in a back back. Defense contractors could be involved too and sponsor things, look for talent and give prizes for the rights to ideas and designs etc. Kinda like a robot war competition, which it would be.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They should open up one of, or several of their closed down air force bases as air parks for FPV pilots, long range and experimental stuff by hobbyists, engineers and small companies. Let them roam freer in there and use them to track drones for practice etc. A recruiting ground for future personnel too. Every year the forces could have a "come kill us day" where people could show off designs and have completions killing various targets with different defensive challenges to overcome. Give out trophies and prizes, bring in the RC model community, you never know what might pop out of today or a few years down the road when that kid becomes an engineer and gets his or her dream working.
> 
> One day robots will fly drones, AI that can look at the ground or it's surroundings and know where it is and can make the calls. Cruise missiles already do it to an extent, but one day fighters will too, in a way a sidewinder AA missile is a robot, designed to kill at high speed. Already switchblade drones can use facial recognition (not all I imagine) and the 300s started out as tools of assassination used on high value targets by special forces. A good project would be a fighter suicide drone, one that could zoom up and crash into an enemy drone while blowing up and could be carried in a back back. Defense contractors could be involved too and sponsor things, look for talent and give prizes for the rights to ideas and designs etc. Kinda like a robot war competition, which it would be.


Is there such a thing as an fpv dogfighting park, robot warrior style, for all the marbles?


----------



## Sativied (Apr 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> It's Bosnia and Kosovo, i'm on the fence about, i think they are EU members,


They are not. There’s a handful of EU members, including Greece and Spain, that don’t even recognize Kosovo as an independent country. 4 of them are NATO members.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Is there such a thing as an fpv dogfighting park, robot warrior style, for all the marbles?


Just for fun, illegal to put anything that shoots or explodes on an RC plane, not even a bb gun I believe.

Gauges are fake, but if you want a HUD on the screen (OSD) it's pretty standard and easy if you use a flight computer. The camera pan and tilt is slaved too a head tracker on the goggles so it moves when you move yer head, also easy to do. Planes made for PFV are a bit different, these are models of manned planes, with all their visibility limitations. However pan and tilt with a DJI digital HQ video puts you in the cockpit, only the gee forces are missing, the pucker factor remains cause the plane costs cash! You do play for some stakes, sometimes expensive ones in terms of cash and time, depending on what you fly and make. Many people spend more time on their work bench than flying and it is a good hobby for a lot of older fellows and isn't too hard on the body and joints. Some of them create real works of art and flying scale replicas, there is plenty of variety from traditional balsa and tissue, to foam and composite construction, it is also a STEM educational activity. Not too many people fly combat, though cutting a paper streamer trailing a target plane is popular.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Messerschmitt ME 163 Combat Footage! LASERTAG ACTION! Powered by FPV-COMBAT.COM*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Is there such a thing as an fpv dogfighting park, robot warrior style, for all the marbles?


Here is some larger scale to give you an idea of the things available and what some of the serious people do, who can spend some bucks. You can see the camera pan and tilt in the mirror, the recorded video doesn't have the HUD info the pilot sees in the goggles, but the quality is about the same and goggles are immersive. They make these things in China for export.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is some larger scale to give you an idea of the things available and what some of the serious people do, who can spend some bucks. You can see the camera pan and tilt in the mirror, the recorded video doesn't have the HUD info the pilot sees in the goggles, but the quality is about the same and goggles are immersive. They make these things in China for export.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The response rates look real (1:1 scale in time) to me, wicked cool


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Is there such a thing as an fpv dogfighting park, robot warrior style, for all the marbles?


I was looking into it tonight and found this kit that can be fitted to anything , planes, boats or RC tanks (people do that too) It and a whole bunch of accessories costs around $100, so it's pretty affordable, link to buy is in the description. This guy is an expert and can show you how to do all kinds of complicated things with flight control computers and other hardware, a retired engineer I think, knows his stuff and does reviews. Here he reviews the combat system used in the video above.

It looks interesting, but I'm not into it, I'm more the tourist who takes in the scenery, or the challenge of learning to build and fly a racing quad. I might make a model RC FPV boat to have some fun with too or buy and upgrade a cheap one, etc Sometimes it fun to work with your hands too.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## zeddd (Apr 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i really don't think so. i think he's bad at planning and logistics, and the people he relies on to keep him from fucking up are lying to him.
> i think he's lost enough men and equipment to fuck himself, with the financial sanctions just starting to bite them in the ass.
> they have enough men to cause havoc in the south, and possibly get a foothold and connect russia and crimea, but they won't get across the dnieper again. If they do manage to grab that strip of land, thhe only way they'll keep it is at the negotiating table. if the Ukrainians want them out after this, they'll keep whittling the occupying army down till they're a nub, unable to control a damn thing, and again, putin won't have the men to replace any loses...


He doesn’t need lots of men to wreak havoc, your post is accurate for last century’s conventional war, now his load swallower at the UN has been publicly humiliated expect more horror on a different scale


----------



## Moflow (Apr 6, 2022)

*Russia infighting ERUPTS as brutal Chechen leader turns on Putin's spokesman*
Bitter infighting has erupted in Vladimir Putin's inner circle sparking fears that the brutal Chechen leader could be plotting to seize control of Russia's security elite.
Brutal Chechen leader Ramzan Kadyrov - who is accused of human rights abuses in the Muslim republic of southern Russia - accused Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov of failing to recognise true patriotism amid the ongoing invasion of Ukraine.
Mr Kadyrov said: “Something should be done about this."
His thinly veiled threat comes shortly after he also criticised Vladimir Medinsky, the head of the Kremlin’s delegation at talks with Ukraine, over his announcement of the withdrawal from the Kyiv region.
A whistleblower known as the Wind of Change from the Russian security services said: “It seems he has decided to go for broke. Kadyrov launched a powerful campaign in the Kremlin to discredit the leaders of the security wing.
"Now there is such turbulence that he might succeed.
"If [Putin] gives him the security bloc, even partially, tomorrow he will have all of Russia in his hands.”


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> talk about a possible game changer.......ok real test, where are those russian ships and lets find those ammo dumps while we are at it....


Get that system online ASAP,and the bridge over the Kerch strait and the Russian navy ships in Black Sea ans Sea of Azov that are dumping Kalibre cruise missiles into Ukraine are going to get some.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 6, 2022)

Moflow said:


> *Russia infighting ERUPTS as brutal Chechen leader turns on Putin's spokesman*
> Bitter infighting has erupted in Vladimir Putin's inner circle sparking fears that the brutal Chechen leader could be plotting to seize control of Russia's security elite.
> Brutal Chechen leader Ramzan Kadyrov - who is accused of human rights abuses in the Muslim republic of southern Russia - accused Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov of failing to recognise true patriotism amid the ongoing invasion of Ukraine.
> Mr Kadyrov said: “Something should be done about this."
> ...


Fk that Kadyrov MF,he is worse than Putin and is what some Russian analysts say when discussing regime change that Russia is notorious for coups that result in worse leadership concerning Western interests,damn I can't think of a worse scenario than that guy running all of Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

Hey, they do use FPV racing quads in war, looks like some guy brought his racing quad along for some recon work. Hard to shoot a racing quad down, flies right over the trenches and shows, who and what is there. Here is a Russian trench line, if you were going to attack it at night say or mortar the trench, it would be nice to know where everything and body is. This is in the east of Ukraine before the big war and was shot last year in the break away provinces, they've been at low level war for awhile.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukrainian Drone Buzzes Low Over Proxy Trenches, Records Russian Mine Launchers*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

Moflow said:


> *Russia infighting ERUPTS as brutal Chechen leader turns on Putin's spokesman*
> Bitter infighting has erupted in Vladimir Putin's inner circle sparking fears that the brutal Chechen leader could be plotting to seize control of Russia's security elite.
> Brutal Chechen leader Ramzan Kadyrov - who is accused of human rights abuses in the Muslim republic of southern Russia - accused Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov of failing to recognise true patriotism amid the ongoing invasion of Ukraine.
> Mr Kadyrov said: “Something should be done about this."
> ...


Echoes of the Trump WH with the scum of the earth scrambling for power and position.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Fk that Kadyrov MF,he is worse than Putin and is what some Russian analysts say when discussing regime change that Russia is notorious for coups that result in worse leadership concerning Western interests,damn I can't think of a worse scenario than that guy running all of Russia.


Would never happen, they ain't Russian, he's Chechen and has no political or power base. He runs a small republic and has a small army of mercenaries. Most Russians are bigoted against Chechens, I believe they are Muslims, or ethnically, this bunch isn't religious.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey, they do use FPV racing quads in war, looks like some guy brought his racing quad along for some recon work. Hard to shoot a racing quad down, flies right over the trenches and shows, who and what is there. Here is a Russian trench line, if you were going to attack it at night say or mortar the trench, it would be nice to know where everything and body is. This is in the east of Ukraine before the big war and was shot last year in the break away provinces, they've been at low level war for awhile.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Ukrainian Drone Buzzes Low Over Proxy Trenches, Records Russian Mine Launchers*


What's with the static trench system? 
So World War One lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

Putin has kids and one might be in Paris, two daughters. That increases the odds that he won't use nukes, which is why I posted this. Vlad has an investment in the future and as he ages, his kids should grow in importance to him, I don't think he's a true sociopath with brain parts missing like Trump. Don't directly threaten him or Russia and he shouldn't do anything too stupid, drive him out of Ukraine and let him lick his wounds.

*Fear and bigotry equals power*, is a good quote from the video and as true in Russia as in America.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Putin's daughters: Hear how they could be targeted with sanctions*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

Moflow said:


> What's with the static trench system?
> So World War One lol


It's in the Donbas region with the Russian backed separatists last year, the Ukrainians were doing a lot of innovating back then and have been fighting a low level war against Russians and their proxies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

*'Putin will be gone soon': Exiled Russian dissident Ilya Ponomarev • FRANCE 24 English*


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Would never happen, the ain't Russian, he's Chechen and has no political or power base. He runs a small republic and has a small army of mercenaries. Most Russians are bigoted against Chechens, I believe they are Muslims, or ethnically, this bunch isn't religious.


That's good to know,damn if Russia could only shed their paranoia that the West wants to destroy it,the Soviet Empire that some are so caught up in restoring was a sham,many Warsaw pact countries were forced into it and had many western sympathizers and informants,if war were to break out many of these countries would have refused to fight and those that would have would make the Ukraine campaign look like a well oiled machine. Russia has potential that is wasted on it's belligerence, they have to make a decision to go west or go w/China,they need reform minded leadership to diversify their economy and modernize their country. They need to put Putin out to pasture for this blunder, make reparation and apologies to their Ukranian brethren,and take the first hard steps to rejoining the Int. community,it's a hard job and the first steps are the hardest but a Europe no longer in fear of Ivan would go a long way offsetting China in the decades to come.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

Putin might be able to take some turf in the east, but Ukraine and NATO will bleed his army white with new weapons designed to counter such moves. They will also have all the old soviet hardware NATO was left with, if Russia is gonna advance further there, they will pay one Helluva price for every inch, let alone mile. The Ukrainians have been preparing the roads they will come down IED, by IED, ambush by ambush and drone the shit out of them by night too.

They would be wise to destroy rail bridges inside Russia that feed their fronts by whatever means they can, especially if they are un guarded. A dozen teams destroying a dozen critical rail bridges over rivers in side Russia would cripple the Russian war efforts in the east and south for a long time and force Vlad to use trucks he doesn't have. He might have to drive many half worn out tanks a hundred miles or more and many will breakdown on the way and chew through fuel, logistics would be a nightmare for them. Do it all at once though and make it a surprise. Rail bridges are often miles from anywhere, including a road and it takes months or weeks minimum to replace one, depending on size.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine War: Russia moves to 'plan two' in Ukraine*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> That's good to know,damn if Russia could only shed their paranoia that the West wants to destroy it,the Soviet Empire that some are so caught up in restoring was a sham,many Warsaw pact countries were forced into it and had many western sympathizers and informants,if war were to break out many of these countries would have refused to fight and those that would have would make the Ukraine campaign look like a well oiled machine. Russia has potential that is wasted on it's belligerence, they have to make a decision to go west or go w/China,they need reform minded leadership to diversify their economy and modernize their country. They need to put Putin out to pasture for this blunder, make reparation and apologies to their Ukranian brethren,and take the first hard steps to rejoining the Int. community,it's a hard job and the first steps are the hardest but a Europe no longer in fear of Ivan would go a long way offsetting China in the decades to come.


Win in Ukraine and we could win in Georgia and Belarus, a domino effect and it would be good to keep Vlad busy in other places. Perhaps now would be a good time to go after his buddy the asshole who runs Syria. Ukrainians might end up in Georgia to get a piece of Vlad, they have to pay bribes to get into the reserves, they have to beat volunteer's away with a stick there are so many and have been since it started. After this war is over, there will be Ukrainians in Belarus and Georgia, wherever there are Russians they can kill, some folks are like that...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

Vlad is attacking right away, with what he's got, I would have thought the Ukrainians would have ordered civilians out of the expected areas of advance and made arrangements, buses with troops and reservists in, civilians out.

I thought Vlad was gonna save it up, lick his wounds, reconsolidate and reequip units, bring reinforcements in, it takes time to do that! Vlad is feeding in shit piecemeal and I believe that is a mistake, they need to move before NATO aid arrives in earnest and the Ukrainians are even more prepared to meet the onslaught. This way they can destroy his army in bite sized chunks and resupply. He can't concentrate enough force this quickly to break trough. It doesn't matter how close they are to Russia, stingers can deal with close air support and dumb bombs, choppers and rockets too. Russia might also lose a lot of planes here too, if it uses them in the east. Maybe he also wants to forestall and attack in the south, while his other forces get ready, if they take Mariupol, or along the Sea of Azov coast, it threatens Putin's bridge at Kerch, linking Russia to Crimea.









Biden says U.S. will 'ratchet up the pain for Putin;' UN identifies 63 children among 1,563 dead civilians in Ukraine


The EU and U.S. plan to reveal new sanctions on Russia following likely war crimes in Bucha as thousands flee Ukraine's east amid intensifying Russian strikes.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 6, 2022)

Moflow said:


> What's with the static trench system?
> So World War One lol


It’s a consequence of the tactical situation. Now as then, the Russians face an enemy that they can’t overrun or displace. (Given what the reputation of the Russian ground forces was until weeks ago, I’m very surprised at this outcome. I guess it’s a consequence of having a leadership composed mostly of folks stealing anything not welded down.) So, just as 106 years ago, the dug-in troops get harassment by artillery, tube or unguided rocket. Trenches are the quickest way to limit exposure to the shelling.

This is the sort of situation that caused weapons to be developed that dropped shot at a steep angle: mortars and howitzers. It increased the chance of placing the shot in the trench, at which point the trench turned into a liability.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

This popped up in YouTube, the civilian version of the Quantix Hybrid Drone, I imagine a few Ukrainian farmers might have had one or the agriculture department might have or a coop of farmers. A private company with one could also drive around and provide services to farmers with this thing, a business for a tech minded young farm boy. Give free samples to show the utility, recharging batteries is cheap and the business might be repeat. This is probably what I saw in that video, they do have a military recon version though. If they wanted to rip off pot grows I suppose it could be used for that too, but there are cheaper drones for that. A sword or a plowshare, like all technology, intention is everything.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Agriculture Drone Mapping with my New Quantix Hybrid Drone!*


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This popped up in YouTube, the civilian version of the Quantix Hybrid Drone, I imagine a few Ukrainian farmers might have had one or the agriculture department might have or a coop of farmers. A private company with one could also drive around and provide services to farmers with this thing, a business for a tech minded young farm boy. Give free samples to show the utility, recharging batteries is cheap and the business might be repeat. This is probably what I saw in that video, they do have a military recon version though. If they wanted to rip off pot grows I suppose it could be used for that too, but there are cheaper drones for that. A sword or a plowshare, like all technology, intention is everything.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Agriculture Drone Mapping with my New Quantix Hybrid Drone!*


$6500! No wonder you diy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It’s a consequence of the tactical situation. Now as then, the Russians face an enemy that they can’t overrun or displace. (Given what the reputation of the Russian ground forces was until eeeks ago, I’m very surprised at this outcome. I guess it’s a consequence of having a leadership composed mostly of folks stealing anything not welded down.) So, just as 106 years ago, the dug-in troops get harassment by artillery, tube or unguided rocket. Trenches are the quickest way to limit exposure to the shelling.
> 
> This is the sort of situation that caused weapons to be developed that dropped shit at a steep angle: mortars and howitzers. It increased the chance of placing the shot in the trench, at which point the trench turned into a liability.


Some NATO mortars are laser guided precision munitions, dunno if they are getting any. Once positions where people or weapons are stationed are located, then precision munitions can wipe them out in seconds with little warning, then they storm the trenches. They could do it with enough switchblades, if they had plenty. Take out their anti tank defenses for instance and over run the trenches with troops and tanks, break trough into their rear and rollup their flanks. They often have several layers of defense or will when extra troops get there.

Civilians have become terrified now and are choking the roads, the government needs to order civilians out, arrange transport and tell those evacuating to go door to door for elderly disabled and pets to bring along with them. Civilians should not be left in areas the Russians will occupy, just armed men and women who want to kill Russians.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> $6500! No wonder you diy.


Cameras and sensors are the biggest expense.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> $6500! No wonder you diy.


I used to work with farmers who worked with the railway as a day job, they wouldn't even blink dropping a quarter of a million for equipment! They farmed out west by the section, not the acre some grew hemp at the time and were chomping to get into the CBD market, which they would own.


----------



## injinji (Apr 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> $6500! No wonder you diy.


Still cheaper than the smallest small orange or green tractor. Farming is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2022)

zeddd said:


> He doesn’t need lots of men to wreak havoc, your post is accurate for last century’s conventional war, now his load swallower at the UN has been publicly humiliated expect more horror on a different scale


he's either going to go wmd or hes not, and i don't actually give a fuck anymore. i'd like him to do something provocative enough to get NATO to put boots on the ground. then they could just destroy the remnants of the russian army, and they would no longer be a threat to all their supposedly weaker neighbors (i say supposedly because getting their asses kicked by Ukraine)
he will pay for everything he's ordered done, one way or another. China doesn't want to support them in this shit, any aid russia is receiving from them is a token. russia is doomed financially, even if they win in Ukraine. nearly all of the world won't do business with them or accept rubles as payment for anything. they're banned from currency trading, so they can't convert their worthless rubles into anything else. their gold supply is drying up, their markets are limited, and they have driven their biggest gas customers, the EU, to accelerate their green energy plans so they can turn off the russian gas spigot.
they produce very little of their own weaponry or ammunition, and anyone still willing to sell them weapons or ammo won't be able to ship them to russia, or collect payment from russia....all the things they are strategic suppliers of can be replaced by other suppliers. it won't be nearly as convenient as getting it from one source, but they aren't the world only source of anything...they have nothing unique that cannot be supplied by someone else.
in short, russia is fucked for at least a decade after this war, win or lose


----------



## injinji (Apr 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he's either going to go wmd or hes not, and i don't actually give a fuck anymore. . . . . . .


More from 1983, the year we almost all died.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

Sativied said:


> They are not. There’s a handful of EU members, including Greece and Spain, that don’t even recognize Kosovo as an independent country. 4 of them are NATO members.


i thought so, knew i was on the fence for some reason....ty


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

bye bye botnet

*DOJ says it disrupted a botnet run by Russian military intelligence agency*

US Attorney General Merrick Garland announced Wednesday the Justice Department had successfully disrupted of a botnet, or a network of infected devices, that was being controlled by the Russian military intelligence agency known as the GRU. 



> “The Russian government has recently used similar infrastructure to attack Ukrainian targets,” Garland said. ”Fortunately, we were able to disrupt this botnet before it could be used. Thanks to our close work with international partners, we were able to detect the infection of thousands of network hardware devices.”


Garland touted the disruption among several actions the Justice Department has taken against the Russian regime that he highlighted at news conference with Deputy Attorney General Lisa Monaco, FBI Director Chris Wray and other DOJ officials.

Garland also announced that that the Department was charging Russian oligarch Konstantin Malofeyev with sanctions violations. 

“As the indictment charges, the Treasury Department previously identified Malofeyev as one of the main sources of financing for Russians promoting separatism in Crimea, and for providing material support for the so-called Donetsk People’s Republic,” Garland said. “After being sanctioned by the United States, Malofeyev attempted to evade the sanctions by using co-conspirators to surreptitiously acquire and run media outlets across Europe.” 

The new actions come in addition to a yacht — owned by another Kremlin tied oligarch facing sanctions, Viktor Vekselberg — that was seized earlier this week. 

Additionally, Garland said Wednesday, the department, in coordination with its German law enforcement partners, seized the “Russia-affiliated Hydra darknet market — the world’s largest illegal marketplace on the dark web.” Charges had been brought, according to Garland, against a Russian national who allegedly administered the market’s technical infrastructure.

as per CNN


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511723351676493826


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

The fighting in the east and north east might have another cause, the Ukrainians could be attacking the Russians, before they can be reinforced. Using the troops who were west of Kyiv, all they had to do was drive through town and across the bridges and they are on the north east front. This time when the Russians come in force, they better bring plenty of bridging equipment, a blown highway bridge on a main highway will stop them pretty quickly or slow them down a lot. Rivers make good defensive lines and I'm not sure the Russians can deal with them effectively.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511723351676493826


this is grounds to declare war in my opinion. this is an attack on America and it's citizens. Misinformation and disinformation are weapons, that effect everyone who come in contact with them. if they were using a chemical agent that made people open to suggestion, there would be an international call for justice...this is the same thing, as far as i'm concerned, they are using carefully crafted psychological tactics to effect the American people in an adverse way, that serves the purposes of a country that we had not even declared an enemy...THEY have declared war on us by their actions. It is well past time to start defending ourselves in the real world


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is grounds to declare war in my opinion. this is an attack on America and it's citizens. Misinformation and disinformation are weapons, that effect everyone who come in contact with them. if they were using a chemical agent that made people open to suggestion, there would be an international call for justice...this is the same thing, as far as i'm concerned, they are using carefully crafted psychological tactics to effect the American people in an adverse way, that serves the purposes of a country that we had not even declared an enemy...THEY have declared war on us by their actions. It is well past time to start defending ourselves in the real world


i concur roger, ask this question though, how do you think they found the botnet?  Friends in different places....js


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some NATO mortars are laser guided precision munitions, dunno if they are getting any. Once positions where people or weapons are stationed are located, then precision munitions can wipe them out in seconds with little warning, then they storm the trenches. They could do it with enough switchblades, if they had plenty. Take out their anti tank defenses for instance and over run the trenches with troops and tanks, break trough into their rear and rollup their flanks. They often have several layers of defense or will when extra troops get there.
> 
> Civilians have become terrified now and are choking the roads, the government needs to order civilians out, arrange transport and tell those evacuating to go door to door for elderly disabled and pets to bring along with them. Civilians should not be left in areas the Russians will occupy, just armed men and women who want to kill Russians.


If the Russians have them they aren’t using them, which is so tactically dumb that I don’t think they have any.

Another condition from the trenches of last century occurs to me. Tactical air (to ground) power did not evolve past the nuisance stage before the armistice. By the next big war, ground attack had come of age, with types like the Ju-87 good for nothing else.

This indicates that the Russians do not own the air over the areas of combat. Helicopters are the go-to for such work, but they have suffered some attrition, primarily from shoulder-launched weapons. The number downed is not large — unless it is, due to the number of operable units being much less than what was on the books. Which would explain why Peskov iirc specifically bitched over the sanctions on aircraft parts and semiconductors.









List Of Aircraft Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com













We Think We Know Why Russia's Attack Helicopters Keep Dying in Ukraine


Putin might have a problem: Have powerful Russian helicopter gunships been neutralized as a threat on the battlefield in Ukraine?




www.19fortyfive.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i concur roger, ask this question though, how do you think they found the botnet?  Friends in different places....js


it could have been a tip, from Anonymous for all i know, or it could have been the DOJ and others running algorithms, looking for repeated phrases, flagged phrases, and key words. once they started to get results, it should be easy enough to see unnatural concentrations of "users" sharing this behaviour, and then subpoena the internet provider for physical addresses.
if they found this one, you know there are others. I'm interested to see if they discover more in the near future. if they do, that's a good sign that they've figured out how to find them, and that their influence going forward will be minimal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is grounds to declare war in my opinion. this is an attack on America and it's citizens. Misinformation and disinformation are weapons, that effect everyone who come in contact with them. if they were using a chemical agent that made people open to suggestion, there would be an international call for justice...this is the same thing, as far as i'm concerned, they are using carefully crafted psychological tactics to effect the American people in an adverse way, that serves the purposes of a country that we had not even declared an enemy...THEY have declared war on us by their actions. It is well past time to start defending ourselves in the real world


Look what fucking with information and the truth did for Trump and Putin, Foxnews makes billions a year doing it and their viewers are as bad as Vlad's on state TV, Americans selectively self censor, no state help required. Then there's hate radio, the king of rural half tons and bored yokels on long country trips, primes them for FOX in the evening. The red/ blue, urban/rural and culture wars made up bullshit are all products of this. Bigotry and fear equals power, as one fellow said, works in Russia and it's one of the ways Putin came to power and stays in power. Works in America too and hate radio or Tucker seeks to enrage to engage or sow fear and doubt, they need an enemy, even if they have to make them up, like ANTIFA, Muslims, gays, or QANON shit, or Putin's Ukrainian Nazi's. You can easily see the similarities and same methods used on the same kinds of people. The Russians cut education way back, so do republicans, etc.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it could have been a tip, from Anonymous for all i know, or it could have been the DOJ and others running algorithms, looking for repeated phrases, flagged phrases, and key words. once they started to get results, it should be easy enough to see unnatural concentrations of "users" sharing this behaviour, and then subpoena the internet provider for physical addresses.
> if they found this one, you know there are others. I'm interested to see if they discover more in the near future. if they do, that's a good sign that they've figured out how to find them, and that their influence going forward will be minimal.


oh i'm pretty sure they're are more, now the DOJ has shut this one down, i would guess they would give the info on how they found them to the EU, and i wouldn't be surprised if there are some down south of us. Earlier UA released 600+ plus names of GRU, come to find out some of those name are in Mexico according to a General in the Pentagon......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Look what fucking with information and the truth did for Trump and Putin, Foxnews makes billions a year doing it and their viewers are as bas as Vlad's on state TV, Americans selectively self censor, no state help required. Then there's hate radio, the king of rural half tons and bored yokels on long country trips, primes them for FOX in the evening. The red/ blue, urban/rural and culture wars made up bullshit are all products of this. Bigotry and fear equals power, as one fellow said, works in Russia and it's one of the ways Putin came to power and stays in power. Works in America too and hate radio or Tucker seeks to enrage to engage or sow fear and doubt, they need an enemy, even if they have to make them up, like ANTIFA, Muslims, gays, or QANON shit, or Putin's Ukrainian Nazi's. You can easily see the similarities and same methods used on the same kinds of people. The Russians cut education way back, so do republicans, etc.


here is the icing on the cake as it were...:
US Dept of Justice has indicted Russian Oligarch Konstantin Malofeev, accusing him of financing Russian separatist propaganda in Ukraine, in violation of sanctions. This comes one month after the indictment of his employee, founding Fox News producer Jack Hanick, for sanctions violations in connection with Malofeev. 

oil's and fox.....who knew......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

i hope this isn't true.....fingers crossed...









The occupiers begin to burn Mariupol’s dead in mobile crematoria - the City Council


Valentina Romanenko – Wednesday, 6 April 2022, 13:31




www.pravda.com.ua


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2022)

*"For strikes from ambushes." What will the US arm the Ukrainian army with?*
Washington plans to transfer to Kiev a large batch of unmanned aerial vehicles Switchblade ("Flipknife"). Small-sized drones belong to the class of loitering ammunition; they are effective weapons at the tactical level. But the Russian army has something to answer.










"Для ударов из засад". Чем США вооружат украинскую армию


Вашингтон планирует передать Киеву крупную партию беспилотных летательных аппаратов Switchblade ("Выкидной нож"). Малогабаритные дроны относятся к классу... РИА Новости, 06.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2022)

*Special operation revealed 30 US biological laboratories in Ukraine*
The Russian military discovered 30 American biological laboratories in Ukraine, since 2015 $ 32 million has been spent on their work, Igor Kirillov, head of the Radiation, Chemical and Biological Defense Forces (RCBZ), said at an informal meeting of the UN Security Council.

According to him, the infrastructure is involved in work in three main areas: monitoring, collecting dangerous strains and studying biological weapons agents. Russia , according to an army spokesman, "trace the pattern" in the deployment of laboratories outside the United States .


URL unfurl="true"]https://ria-ru.translate.goog/20220406/biolaboratorii-1782147166.html?_x_tr_sl=ru&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en&_x_tr_pto=sc[/URL]


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2022)

"Motor Sich" was interested in the possibility of spraying aerosols from "Bayraktarov"
*Ministry of Defense: Motor Sich was interested in the possibility of spraying aerosols from Bayraktars*
The Ukrainian engine-building enterprise Motor Sich asked the manufacturers of Turkish Bayraktar drones about the possibility of spraying aerosols from them, which raises concern in the context of the American military biological program that was being implemented on the territory of Ukraine, said on Thursday the head of the troops of radiation, chemical and biological protection of the RF Armed Forces Kirillov.









"Мотор Сич" интересовалось возможностью распылять аэрозоли с "Байрактаров"


Украинское двигателестроительное предприятие "Мотор Сич" интересовалось у производителей турецких беспилотников Bayraktar возможностью распылять с них аэрозоли, РИА Новости, 31.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

yeah RIA is pushing the BS out.........


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah RIA is pushing the BS out.........


It takes some time for me to reformat the articles but I thought it worthwhile when it painted a picture of what Russians read. But the BS is so thick on the articles now that it really is not worth the trouble, almost no newsworthy content in them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

printer said:


> It takes some time for me to reformat the articles but I thought it worthwhile when it painted a picture of what Russians read. But the BS is so thick on the articles now that it really is not worth the trouble, almost no newsworthy content in them.


i hear ya, i just can't believe they are pushing this crap.......and of course FUX is no better


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

ummm sir where is our tank......walk around.......






oops


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i hope this isn't true.....fingers crossed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah, so if we don't see the atrocities, they didn't happen? no, then it will just be assumed every body unaccounted for at the end of this will have been tortured by the russians, and then burned to destroy the evidence. there will be no escaping the accounting for their deeds.


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2022)

*Pentagon: Russian forces outside Kyiv, Chernihiv have ‘completely withdrawn’*
The U.S. has seen Russian forces completely withdraw from areas around Kyiv and Chernihiv to regroup in Belarus and Russia, a senior U.S. defense official said Wednesday. 

“We are not showing Russian forces in or around Kyiv or to the north of Kyiv, and we’re not showing Russian forces in or around Chernihiv,” the official told reporters. 

“We have now seen that the Russians have moved from the north into Belarus and to Russia for refit and resupply. We have seen indications that that refit and resupply is occurring,” the official added.

Russian forces are pulling back from positions across Ukraine as Moscow looks to regroup following what now appears to be a bungled invasion of the country beginning Feb. 24. 

Beginning in late March, Russian President Vladimir Putin seemed to shift his plans from an invasion meant to topple Kyiv to an offensive focused in the Donbas in the east. The move follows the Kremlin’s struggle to take the capital city and other major metropolitan areas after being met with fierce Ukrainian forces armed with Western-provided weapons. 

The Kremlin troops continue to shell major cities as they make their withdrawal and have launched more than 1,450 missiles against Ukraine since the invasion began, the official said. 

But the official said that “we are assessing that they have completely withdrawn from Kyiv and from Chernihiv.”

There have also been reports and images of atrocities as Russian forces vacate formerly held areas, including Bucha, a suburb of Kyiv. 

The U.S. does not yet have investigators on the ground to document what President Biden has called war crimes, but the apparent murders of civilians appear to be “premeditated,” “planned” and “very, very deliberate,” the official said. 

“But it’s difficult to know what more motivation was behind this — whether it was an … attempt or not, clearly a message was sent to the world of Russia’s brutality,” the official said. 








Pentagon: Russian forces outside Kyiv, Chernihiv have ‘completely withdrawn’


The U.S. has seen Russian forces completely withdraw from areas around Kyiv and Chernihiv to regroup in Belarus and Russia, a senior U.S. defense official said Wednesday. “We are not showing …




thehill.com


----------



## Moflow (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i hope this isn't true.....fingers crossed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Ukrainians have little reason to lie and the Russians really are that bad, people didn't want to believe or couldn't believe the holocaust in NAZI Germany, the films and photos put that to rest for the sane. Every atrocity means more weapons systems to Ukraine from Uncle Sam and the EU. They don't need a no fly zone, it would be nice, but there other ways and systems to blunt Vlad and make him pay in blood, logistics and equipment. Perhaps laser guided mortars and other things almost as good at switch blades. Dealing with defensive positions might be a different game with drones and precision munitions to take out all the anti tank weapons, machine guns and other things allowing tanks with mine plows attached to the front to scoop them all up and cut a path for the infantry to the trenches, which the tanks will roll over.

We will see, but precision munitions save a lot of lives when they are on the offensive by taking out strong points as the assaults begins, it's a substitute for close air support and more accurate. Just a feint attack to get then out of their dugouts and manning their weapons in the trenches, then hit them with the precision stuff which can also in include frags and armor rounds with air bust if selected.

Here is one example of many, NATO and uncle Sam have this or similar stuff.
*Elbit Systems / GMM 120*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

printer said:


> *"For strikes from ambushes." What will the US arm the Ukrainian army with?*
> Washington plans to transfer to Kiev a large batch of unmanned aerial vehicles Switchblade ("Flipknife"). Small-sized drones belong to the class of loitering ammunition; they are effective weapons at the tactical level. But the Russian army has something to answer.
> 
> *Drone from backpack*
> ...


They can't deal with regular drones in Ukraine except in specific areas. Jammers and directed energy weapons are susceptible to anti radiation missiles on a largely ballistic trajectory, when the get into effective range and laser guidance can be hardened. They better hope they can position equipment, it will be the very first target along with other AA defense and a priority target for drones when it's moving on the roads. They might have ID'd every piece of equipment in the region and track it all with satellite imagery and other intelligence.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

printer said:


> *Pentagon: Russian forces outside Kyiv, Chernihiv have ‘completely withdrawn’*
> The U.S. has seen Russian forces completely withdraw from areas around Kyiv and Chernihiv to regroup in Belarus and Russia, a senior U.S. defense official said Wednesday.
> 
> “We are not showing Russian forces in or around Kyiv or to the north of Kyiv, and we’re not showing Russian forces in or around Chernihiv,” the official told reporters.
> ...


Heard on TV they now have 50,000 investigators there, cops I imagine from around the EU and allies, UN, red cross, etc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

*Bucha, Hostomel, Irpin: Day 42 Update*


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Bucha, Hostomel, Irpin: Day 42 Update*


and there is more just a little north of those, and a couple of towns as well in the east of kiev.....they are also assessing stuff in the north around chevkiv (sorry) and Sume as well......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

Kazakhstan Says It Does Not Recognize Separatist-Controlled Territories In Ukraine As Independent


Kazakh Foreign Minister Mukhtar Tileuberdi said his country does not recognize districts in Ukraine's eastern regions of Luhansk and Donetsk controlled by Russia-backed separatists as independent.




www.rferl.org





looks like Kazak's are staying out of it, but they are helping Ukraine in they're own way......

Ukrain: hey Kazak's see that little strip of land between us

Kazak's: yeah

Ukrain: lets take it, they invaded us, so lets invade them....Georgia you with us

Georgia: yep...fuck 'em


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 6, 2022)

printer said:


> It takes some time for me to reformat the articles but I thought it worthwhile when it painted a picture of what Russians read. But the BS is so thick on the articles now that it really is not worth the trouble, almost no newsworthy content in them.


They do seem to be beating the drums pretty hard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

Vlad's weak link, the bridge at Kerch connecting Russia to Crimea, Putin's big project. I wonder how he's defending it? Take out any one of the concrete spans leading to the bridge on either side that go on for miles, or drop the bridge. Cut the road and especially the rail links going into Crimea, then the whole Russian southern front from west of Mariupol and Crimea would be cut off from supply and the equipment, their army there would have to leave it's equipment there in a panic or destroy it on orders. The whole southern part of the attack on the east would collapse and Putin would be in a real panic, trying to arrange sea transport or air to supply or evacuate the troops and Russian civilians there, who want to leave.

The Ukrainians just need to find away of dropping it, switch blades to kill the guards from a boat, then bail out and remote control several tons of ANFO next to a pillar and drop two spans at once. Or land a commando team and control a section in the middle while holding the Russians off in two directions, the team plants explosives to do the job right. Then they try to get back out alive, it would be a classic navy seal type operation. It could be a war winning move, they lose the south and are contained in Crimea with reserves, then everybody goes east and cleans them out there, or take Crimea, a real prize. Vlad can't hide losing Crimea and will have to explain things with a lie.

So a drive on Kherson to draw the Russians west and then hammer Mariupol right to the sea. The attack in the Kherson end will just keep the Russians busy or try to keep them from getting back into Crimea, or supplies coming out of there for the trapped Russians in the south. If they don't drive into Crimea right away, but breakthrough in Mariupol they have a shot at destroying that bridge over Kerch. I'm sure it's on someone's wish list Ukraine doesn't want it, it represents a threat and if they took Crimea they might demolish most of it out past the island Including the bridge and it's eastern approaches.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Kazakhstan Says It Does Not Recognize Separatist-Controlled Territories In Ukraine As Independent
> 
> 
> Kazakh Foreign Minister Mukhtar Tileuberdi said his country does not recognize districts in Ukraine's eastern regions of Luhansk and Donetsk controlled by Russia-backed separatists as independent.
> ...


Another fire for Vlad to put out, they sense weakness, smell blood and American money in the water!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad's weak link, the bridge at Kerch connecting Russia to Crimea, Putin's big project. I wonder how he's defending it? Take out any one of the concrete spans leading to the bridge on either side that go on for miles, or drop the bridge. Cut the road and especially the rail links going into Crimea, then the whole Russian southern front from west of Mariupol and Crimea would be cut off from supply and the equipment, their army there would have to leave it's equipment there in a panic or destroy it on orders. The whole southern part of the attack on the east would collapse and Putin would be in a real panic, trying to arrange sea transport or air to supply or evacuate the troops and Russian civilians there, who want to leave.
> 
> The Ukrainians just need to find away of dropping it, switch blades to kill the guards from a boat, then bail out and remote control several tons of ANFO next to a pillar and drop two spans at once. Or land a commando team and control a section in the middle while holding the Russians off in two directions, the team plants explosives to do the job right. Then they try to get back out alive, it would be a classic navy seal type operation. It could be a war winning move, they lose the south and are contained in Crimea with reserves, then everybody goes east and cleans them out there, or take Crimea, a real prize. Vlad can't hide losing Crimea and will have to explain things with a lie.
> 
> ...


if you they can do it, hit those 4 columns and the bridge will be out of commission, one you would knock out the bridge, and if your lucky trap the russian fleet....basically making them sitting ducks


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2022)

*US training ‘small number’ of Ukrainian troops on Switchblade drones*
A small number of Ukrainian soldiers already in the United States have been trained on how to use Switchblade tactical drones as the U.S. military sends more of the vehicle-destroying weapons to the ex-Soviet country, the Pentagon’s top spokesperson said Wednesday. 

The “very small number” of Ukrainian soldiers, who have been in the U.S. since last fall for military training, were taught to use the drone with the expectation that they would soon return to their country to train others on the equipment, press secretary John Kirby told reporters. 

“We took the opportunity — having them still in the country — to give them a couple of days’ worth of training on the Switchblade so that they can go back — and they will be going back soon, back home — to train others in the Ukrainian military,” Kirby said. 

A senior U.S. defense official told reporters earlier on Wednesday that less than a dozen Ukrainian military personnel had been trained. 

Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin confirmed a day prior that Switchblades are being sent to Ukraine as part of a $300 million lethal aid package announced by the Pentagon on Friday. He did not say how many, though multiple outlets have reported that 10 of the drones will be delivered. 

Bloomberg reported that those Switchblades would be a newer, more advanced “series 600” version of the drones, which weigh about 50 pounds, can fly more than 24 miles, stay aloft for 40 minutes and are equipped with a heavier warhead that can damage tanks. 

Kirby on Wednesday would not say whether the Switchblade-600 would be sent to Ukraine. 

The White House has already sent 100 of the drones as part of an $800 million weapons package announced last month, but those Switchblades were the “series 300” versions. That variant weighs less than five pounds, can fly about six miles, hover over a target for about 15 minutes and is designed to attack personnel and light vehicles. 

Kirby said those 100 aerial systems arrived in Europe earlier this week and will “be getting into Ukraine quickly, if they aren’t already there.” 

As Ukrainian forces don’t typically use the Switchblade, some training will be needed, he added. “It is not a very complex system. It doesn’t require a lot of training. An individual could be suitably trained on how to use the Switchblade drone in about two days or so.” 

Kirby also said Ukrainians were not being trained by the U.S. military on other weapons but would not rule out such assistance moving forward.








US training ‘small number’ of Ukrainian troops on Switchblade drones


A small number of Ukrainian soldiers already in the United States have been trained on how to use Switchblade tactical drones as the U.S. military sends more of the vehicle-destroying weapons …




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2022)

the puppet is a little annoying, but this guy seems to have a good perspective on man power on both sides


----------



## Moflow (Apr 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> bridge at Kerch


Nice bridge. 
Back in the early eighties cold war days I remember setting loads of charges - dummy ones on numerous German bridges in preparation for the Russian invasion of Europe. The plan was to slow the inevitable advance of Russian armour.
Loads of det cord, PE 4 and hayrick shaped charges. 
Climbing up those high arches took some balls lol
There are easier ways of taking out bridges these days thank feck


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad's weak link, the bridge at Kerch connecting Russia to Crimea, Putin's big project. I wonder how he's defending it? Take out any one of the concrete spans leading to the bridge on either side that go on for miles, or drop the bridge. Cut the road and especially the rail links going into Crimea, then the whole Russian southern front from west of Mariupol and Crimea would be cut off from supply and the equipment, their army there would have to leave it's equipment there in a panic or destroy it on orders. The whole southern part of the attack on the east would collapse and Putin would be in a real panic, trying to arrange sea transport or air to supply or evacuate the troops and Russian civilians there, who want to leave.
> 
> The Ukrainians just need to find away of dropping it, switch blades to kill the guards from a boat, then bail out and remote control several tons of ANFO next to a pillar and drop two spans at once. Or land a commando team and control a section in the middle while holding the Russians off in two directions, the team plants explosives to do the job right. Then they try to get back out alive, it would be a classic navy seal type operation. It could be a war winning move, they lose the south and are contained in Crimea with reserves, then everybody goes east and cleans them out there, or take Crimea, a real prize. Vlad can't hide losing Crimea and will have to explain things with a lie.
> 
> ...


Spare the bridge. Take Krasnodar and everything west of Rostov and award them to Ukraine as a reminder not to start things.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Spare the bridge. Take Krasnodar and everything west of Rostov and award them to Ukraine as a reminder not to start things.


Right now I think they will settle for destroying Vlad's army and getting all their country back and their hands on Vlad's money. The bridge was a pet project of Vlad's, consolidating his hold on Crimea and blocking the sea of Azov from everybody else.

Even if Vlad signs a peace, there will be teams of Ukrainians hunting for him and others inside Russia, they won't be government, they will be private and motivated by revenge and retribution. If Vlad doesn't sign a peace, he becomes a legitimate target for the Ukrainian government with a conventional weapon in the Kremlin.


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2022)

*‘Private Pivovarov is on Assignment’: How Russia Hides its Military Casualties*
*Accounting procedures in the Russian military make it easy to conceal losses. *
The parents of serviceman Stanislav “Stas” Pivovarov had been trying for almost two weeks to find their 21-year-old son, who was sent to Ukraine in February. In late March, the soldier's mother, Tatyana Pivovarova, finally saw her son — as a prisoner of war in a video published by a Ukrainian Telegram channel.









‘Private Pivovarov is on Assignment’: How Russia Hides its Military Casualties - The Moscow Times


The parents of serviceman Stanislav “Stas” Pivovarov had been trying for almost two weeks to find their 21-year-old son, who was sent to Ukraine in February. In late March, the soldier's mother, Tatyana Pivovarova, finally saw her son — as a prisoner of war in a video published by a Ukrainian...




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 6, 2022)

Moflow said:


> Nice bridge.
> Back in the early eighties cold war days I remember setting loads of charges - dummy ones on numerous German bridges in preparation for the Russian invasion of Europe. The plan was to slow the inevitable advance of Russian armour.
> Loads of det cord, PE 4 and hayrick shaped charges.
> Climbing up those high arches took some balls lol
> ...


That looks like an I-beam cutter


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2022)

*The Ministry of Defense announced the plans of the SBU to blow up a storage facility with chlorine near Kharkov*
Ukrainian special services are preparing "a major provocation using poisonous substances" in Pervomaisky, Kharkiv region , said Russian Defense Ministry spokesman Igor Konashenkov. "On the territory of the Khimprom production association, SBU officers mined a storage facility with 120 tons of chlorine," he said. According to a representative of the department, Russia is going to be accused of "creating a chemical disaster that caused the death of local residents."

Today, the head of the National Defense Control Center Mikhail Mizintsev also said that Ukrainian nationalists shelled the village of Dergachi, and the servicemen of the 72nd Center for Information and Psychological Operations of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, with the participation of journalists from Western news agencies, filmed staged footage of the destruction and the dead in order to accuse the Russian military of crimes . 

According to the ministry, the security forces carried out similar actions in Konotop and Trostyanets near Sumy, as well as in Katyuzhanka in the Kiev region.

The day before, Russia presented to the UN arguments on the situation around the publication of materials from Bucha, which the Ministry of Defense calls a provocation by the Ukrainian authorities and Western media.

The department previously stated that during the time this settlement was under the control of the Armed Forces, “not a single local resident suffered from any violent actions,” and the military, as stated, completely left Bucha on March 30. At the same time, exits from the city in the northern direction were not blocked, and the southern outskirts, including residential areas, were under fire from the Ukrainian security forces.

Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov said that Russia categorically denies any accusations of involvement in the death of people in Bucha and urges members of the UN Security Council to "distract from emotional perception, which is not based on anything, but just think with your head and compare the facts." According to him, we are talking about "a monstrous forgery", the purpose of which is to denigrate the Russian army.

In turn, US President Joe Biden said that a "war crime" had taken place in Bucha, but not a "genocide", as Zelensky had previously called it. The day before, aPentagon spokesman also noted that the American side has no independent confirmation of information about these events.








Киев готовит провокацию с хлором в Харьковской области, заявило Минобороны


Украинские спецслужбы готовят в Первомайском Харьковской области "крупную провокацию с использованием отравляющих веществ", заявил официальный представитель... РИА Новости, 06.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2022)

*UN General Assembly to vote on Thursday to remove Russia from HRC*
The UN General Assembly on Thursday will hold a vote on the removal of the Russian Federation from participation in the UN Human Rights Council (HRC), Agence France-Presse reports citing an official.

"The UN General Assembly on Thursday will vote on the removal of Russia from participation in the Human Rights Council," the agency said in a statement. It is noted that the vote is scheduled for 10 am local time.

Earlier, Thomas-Greenfield said that a vote in the UN General Assembly on the suspension of Russia's powers in the UNHRC could take place as early as Thursday.

As stated earlier by the press secretary of the President of the Russian Federation Dmitry Peskov , the exclusion of Russia from the UN Human Rights Council is unthinkable, the work of this body will not be full.








Генассамблея ООН проголосует по вопросу отстранения России от участия в СПЧ


Генассамблея ООН в четверг проведет голосование по вопросу отстранения РФ от участия в Совете ООН по правам человека (СПЧ), передает агентство Франс Пресс со... РИА Новости, 06.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog




*
Peskov told what Russia will do if Europe refuses its gas*
If Europe refuses Russian gas, Moscow will find alternative buyers, Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov said.
“As for gas, we will try to export it to other countries. Many people need gas,” he said in an interview with the French TV channel LCI.
According to Putin's spokesman, "we have been living under sanctions for decades" and "we are used to it."

Russia launched a military operation in Ukraine on February 24. After that, foreign countries began to impose sanctions, and companies began to massively suspend activities in the country.

In Europe, statements are periodically heard at various levels about the refusal to import Russian oil and gas, and individual restrictions are introduced at the company level.








Песков рассказал, что сделает Россия, если Европа откажется от ее газа


Если Европа откажется от российского газа, Москва найдет альтернативных покупателей, заявил представитель Кремля Дмитрий Песков. РИА Новости, 06.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





*West may default on Russia in less than a month, expert says*
Western creditors may default on Russia's public debt in less than a month, although the Finance Ministry will try to regularly pay it in rubles, Dmitry Dorofeev, portfolio manager at Alfa Capital, told RIA Novosti.

On April 4, the Russian Ministry of Finance was supposed to pay a coupon and redeem sovereign Eurobonds of the Russia-2022 issue, as well as pay a coupon on Eurobonds Russia-2042. On Wednesday, the Ministry of Finance announced that for the first time it fulfilled its Eurobond obligations in rubles to foreign holders (for $649.2 million) due to the refusal of a foreign agent bank to execute orders in foreign currency.

"Despite the payment in rubles, <...> this event will be recognized as a technical default, and in less than a month, a full-fledged default of Russia's sovereign debt will probably be announced," says Dorofeev. 

Thus, Russian investors will be able to receive payments in rubles in a timely manner, and non-residents' money will remain frozen in special C-type accounts until the Russian foreign exchange reserves are unfrozen, he continues.

"The decision to continue paying non-residents is absolutely logical, and it will encourage non-resident investors to contribute to easing sanctions in order to gain access to their money," the expert believes.

Press Secretary of the President of Russia Dmitry Peskov said on Wednesday that there are no grounds for a real default by Russia , this situation is created artificially by the West. If the blocking of payments on Russian Eurobonds in foreign currency continues, Moscow will pay in rubles, he added.








Запад может объявить дефолт России менее чем через месяц, заявил эксперт


Западные кредиторы могут объявить дефолт по госдолгу России меньше чем через месяц, хотя Минфин будет стараться исправно платить по нему в рублях, заявил РИА... РИА Новости, 06.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

Ukraine gave up a lot for peace and relations with the west, 1,500 nukes and bombers among them. It also shows what the country is capable of and it has invested in education for 20 years too. With Russian money rebuilding and capitalizing them Russia won't be able to touch them in 5 years, militarily of technologically. It will be the number one destination for Russians with brains and ability who want to get out of Vlad's Hellhole.

This guy does short history videos, usually on military matters.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine's Lost Strategic Bomber Fleet*


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2022)

*Sociologist Hristov: Russia will become a pole of power, while Europe has no geopolitical will*
In Bulgaria, they told what place Russia will take in the new world order The old world order has come to an end, but the new one has not yet arrived, sociologist Ivo Hristov told Radio Bulgaria.

“We are talking about the abolition of capitalism in the form in which we know it. About a society where the mentality of people is tightly controlled through electronic networks. Literally before our eyes, the so-called middle class is being eliminated. The problem is that history is accelerating,” he said. author.

The combination of China and Russia is the only thing that can balance the US and compete, says Ivo Hristov. 

“I would not say that this is an alliance. Rather, it is a well-understood interest. It is obvious that Russia and China want to change the status quo. This will be serious cooperation, because the interests of the countries coincide, but you should not expect a new Warsaw Pact,” the statement says. in the article.

Macroblocks will replace globalization, but until they crystallize, the world will go through many calibrations, including through conflicts, and Ukraine will not be the last, the sociologist believes.

“European elites are working against selfish, purely European economic interests. All this is presented in the ideological wrapper of “liberation from totalitarian dependence on Russia.” As a result, Europe will become a wheel firmly attached to the US chariot,” the author summed up.

On February 24, Russia launched a special military operation to demilitarize and denazify Ukraine. President Vladimir Putin called its goal "the protection of people who have been subjected to bullying and genocide by the Kiev regime for eight years."

As stated by the Ministry of Defense, the Armed Forces strike only at military infrastructure and Ukrainian troops. With the support of the Russian military, the DPR and LPR groups are developing an offensive . But the occupation of Ukraine is out of the question, Putin stressed.








В Болгарии рассказали, какое место займет Россия в новом миропорядке


Старому миропорядку пришел конец, однако новый еще не наступил, заявил в эфире Радио Болгария социолог Иво Христов. РИА Новости, 05.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ukraine gave up a lot for peace and relations with the west, 1,500 nukes and bombers among them. It also shows what the country is capable of and it has invested in education for 20 years too. With Russian money rebuilding and capitalizing them Russia won't be able to touch them in 5 years, militarily of technologically. It will be the number one destination for Russians with brains and ability who want to get out of Vlad's Hellhole.
> 
> This guy does short history videos, usually on military matters.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Ukraine's Lost Strategic Bomber Fleet*


Russian money will just dent the rebuilding the country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

printer said:


> Russian money will just dent the rebuilding the country.


At about this point I figure it's about 20% destroyed and the Russians probably have over 2 trillion abroad in government , oligarch and stolen assets. There is a lot of cash in London and NY real-estate alone, not to mention laundered cash, the Swiss and even the usual tax havens are cooperating. It might take awhile to collect, but it will take awhile for them to rebuild, but it will fuel employment.

Most countries destroyed by war have their infrastructure up and a good start on housing around 5 years after the end of a conflict. There will be a post war boom, if there is capital and educated people to fuel it. Indeed, unless Russia restricts emigration Ukraine might have a population of 50 million or more in 5 years, between a post war baby boom (might happen) and Russians with brains trying to get in. They will have good trade terms with the EU and have lot's of resources including natural gas, that could help out Europe quite a bit and could be developed further. Uncle Sam and the EU could also offer aid, just to make Vlad look bad when people compare conditions in each country and they will. Ukraine and Belarus are about the only place a Russian can feel at home outside Russia, or used to be able to. Most of the Russian dissidents will end up in Kyiv and there are many in Ukraine now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

*How UK weapons helped Ukrainian troops ambush Russian forces in Bucha*


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> At about this point I figure it's about 20% destroyed and the Russians probably have over 2 trillion abroad in government , oligarch and stolen assets. There is a lot of cash in London and NY real-estate alone, not to mention laundered cash, the Swiss and even the usual tax havens are cooperating. It might take awhile to collect, but it will take awhile for them to rebuild, but it will fuel employment.
> 
> Most countries destroyed by war have their infrastructure up and a good start on housing around 5 years after the end of a conflict. There will be a post war boom, if there is capital and educated people to fuel it. Indeed, unless Russia restricts emigration Ukraine might have a population of 50 million or more in 5 years, between a post war baby boom (might happen) and Russians with brains trying to get in. They will have good trade terms with the EU and have lot's of resources including natural gas, that could help out Europe quite a bit and could be developed further. Uncle Sam and the EU could also offer aid, just to make Vlad look bad when people compare conditions in each country and they will. Ukraine and Belarus are about the only place a Russian can feel at home outside Russia, or used to be able to. Most of the Russian dissidents will end up in Kyiv and there are many in Ukraine now.


All the countries against Russia's war will be paying for the reconstruction. We just finished construction of a new (woman's) hospital building here two years ago, half a billion dollars. It is a nice building though. Russia, will not agree to terms of it paying reparations to Ukraine, how do you tell your people after lying to them? Then there is the wall that will need to be built between Russia and Ukraine. Maybe Trump can get Mexico to pay for it?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 6, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507012402633576453I wonder if that boy that tied himself to mcdonalds is happy now?
> 
> edit:at the end of the video you can see the bar from the logo fallit’s like a bad comedy))


How are you holding up?


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2022)

*Russia can be made to pay for Ukraine damage now*
According to the most recent data supplied by Russia’s central bank, as of June 30, 2021, Russia’s foreign currency reserves totaled $585 billion, though not all of this would be accessible to pay for damages. That’s because Russia holds a good portion of the total in gold at home (22%), a substantial amount of renminbi in China (14%), and some in international institutions (5%). Subtracting these amounts leaves about $350 billion in “available reserves” for distribution—mostly held by France (12%), Germany (10%), Japan (10%) and the U.S. (7%), with the rest scattered among many other countries.











Russia can be made to pay for Ukraine damage now


The U.S. and allies should hold Russia responsible for the cost of humanitarian assistance, reparations, and eventual reconstruction by tapping Russian foreign exchange reserves, argues Robert Litan.




www.brookings.edu





*Rebuilding Ukraine Will Be Costly. Here’s How to Make Putin Pay. *
Historically speaking, the victors of war have often demanded financial reparations from vanquished aggressors. Typically, these reparations have been imposed under threat of force — as was the case for Germany, for example, at the end of the First and Second World Wars. The war in Ukraine is different. Even if Russia ultimately decides to cut its losses and withdraw, Ukraine will be in no position to compel Russia to provide restitution for the devastation it has wrought in Kharkiv, Kherson, Kyiv, Mariupol and other major cities











Opinion | Rebuilding Ukraine Will Be Costly. Here’s How to Make Putin Pay.


Russia’s frozen assets offer some leverage.




www.politico.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

Another atrocity, the Russians didn't leave they were destroyed and had to run. I think the heavy fighting in the northeast are Ukrainian attacks, not Russian ones. They have cleared up the west and those forces are fighting towards Kharkiv
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russia Ukraine conflict: Mass graves discovered amid new claims of war crimes on eastern border*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

printer said:


> All the countries against Russia's war will be paying for the reconstruction. We just finished construction of a new (woman's) hospital building here two years ago, half a billion dollars. It is a nice building though. Russia, will not agree to terms of it paying reparations to Ukraine, how do you tell your people after lying to them? Then there is the wall that will need to be built between Russia and Ukraine. Maybe Trump can get Mexico to pay for it?


Well, we've already got their money in the bank, literally and after what they have done and what will be discovered, the idea will catch on. I really do hope Putin had 200 billion abroad, held by 3 oligarchs, it will pay for a lot of hospitals and schools. His $700? Billion war chest will come in handy too. Like I said, there are lot's of financially trained Ukrainian ladies in Poland, they should hire them to find and collect it, with lot's of volunteer help from around the world. They would be plenty motivated to find every fucking dime and howl when the bankers don't cough it up.


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well, we've already got their money in the bank, literally and after what they have done and what will be discovered, the idea will catch on. I really do hope Putin had 200 billion abroad, held by 3 oligarchs, it will pay for a lot of hospitals and schools. His $700? Billion war chest will come in handy too. Like I said, there are lot's of financially trained Ukrainian ladies in Poland, they should hire them to find and collect it, with lot's of volunteer help from around the world. They would be plenty motivated to find every fucking dime and howl when the bankers don't cough it up.


No, we do not have their money, it is just frozen. 20% of Putin's war chest is in gold inside Russia. It is estimated $600 billion will be needed and it could go up to a trillion. 

Food for thought.
*How much will it cost to rebuild Ukraine and who will help us? We answer in numbers*









How much will it cost to rebuild Ukraine and who will help us? We answer in numbers


What is the problem? Russia's full-scale aggression against Ukraine and Ukrainians, in general, has been going on for almost a month now. Our state bravely and often successfully repulses enemy attacks. But without much success on the battlefield, the invaders resorted to tactics of terror...



rubryka.com





*Rebuilding Ukraine after the War *








Rebuilding Ukraine after the War


Russia’s invasion of Ukraine comes straight out of the playbook of the last century. A large country marches into a smaller, weaker neighbor with the intent of expanding its own territory and resources and imposing its own polity on another. Ukraine is a rich prize indeed, with substantial...




www.csis.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

The Ukrainian spokesman looks over dressed for a press conference, the knife and flak jacket are over the top, he's dressed for front line combat and far too clean for it! Who knows though, he might be in a dangerous spot, or he could be in a bunker in Kyiv and dressed for the cameras. Normally an army spokesman wouldn't be near the front, but I ain't the fashion police, I just found his appearance odd, considering his job.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Why did Russia fail to take Kyiv? | DW News*





The killings in Bucha have come to light after Russian forces withdrew from the area. And Russia hsa pulled back, because it says it's moving on to a new phase of the war – to focus on the regions of Donetsk and Luhansk. Part of that territory has been held by pro-Russian separatists since 2014. The Ukrainian military also says the Kremlin is preparing a new offensive there. DW speaks to John Spencer, a retired US army major and an expert on urban warfare.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

printer said:


> No, we do not have their money, it is just frozen. 20% of Putin's war chest is in gold inside Russia. It is estimated $600 billion will be needed and it could go up to a trillion.
> 
> Food for thought.
> *How much will it cost to rebuild Ukraine and who will help us? We answer in numbers*
> ...


Well whatever government and the private money of the large players we have, they will end up with, frozen can turn into seized and there is plenty of cash from Panama to Cyprus. The main source might be the Oligarchs, who stole so much money they had to keep most of it outside Russia. Dig deep enough into Deutsche Bank and you'll find Trump's golf course cash from the oligarch dad of that Russian pop star. I saw a documentary on it, he paid for one of Trump's beauty pageants in Russia too. I figure Ukraine could get a real good kick in the pants with a bit of effort and motivation and that is being provided with every mass grave.

I don't think Vlad is gonna have the chance to destroy much more of Ukraine, his big assault in 3 or 4 weeks in the east might not go as he plans, the Ukrainians haven't been sitting on their asses. They will want to destroy as much has he has there now, before the others arrive, defeat him one small bite at a time, while he's still stuck on the roads. I think the recent fighting are Ukrainian attacks around Kharkiv, now that the army is done in the west and the Kyiv reserves can handle it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

An attack on the south while waiting for Vlad to arrive in the east?

Here is an area around Kherson showing the river area and how easy it would be to infiltrate thousands of troops across the river over a few nights in small private boats, already there. Many sabotage and tank hunting teams, could cross and cause havoc along the Russian supply lines going east to Mariupol. It's a big area with few Russian troops to cover it, much less fight at both ends of it.

Same area in satellite


Some detail around the Dnieper river to the north where it is wider at Kakhovka, There are a lot of urban areas along the river and the Russians are occupying's 350 KM from the Dnieper to the coast of the sea of Azov with perhaps 50,000 troops. The Ukrainians can send hundreds of small tank hunting teams across the river by boat and use civilian cars on the other side provided by the local reservist commander and they can bring guns across for them too. There are hundreds of residential areas across the river and I have no doubt thousands of private boats along the river. There are not enough soldiers to watch a fraction of the river and they are blind at night. Drones can be jammed in the area too and they will have lot's of help already prepared on the south side of the river.


Blow some Bridges to isolate the Russians in the east and cut off their supplies from Crimea and force them to come back west and sabotage teams hidden can blow the bridges behind then so they can't go back. There are many strategic and tactically possibilities for the Ukrainians to exploit and cause the Russians havoc in the south with relatively few forces operating mostly as sabotage and tank hunting teams with stingers using civilian vehicles for transport. Those forces tied up in the south, can't fight in the east with bridges blown behind them. The area is vast and the Russians have few soldiers and there are many places to cross and establish bases of operation from the many towns along the river. I imagine the Russians are sticking to and guarding the main highways, they are focusing on Mariupol.

The Ukrainian's know their land best and are advised and trained by experts, I'm sure they will think up something creative to kill Vlad's army and drive them out of their country. We are giving them lot's of modern arms, but they will want more, no matter how much we shovel in. It is getting used for it's intended purpose and what the tax payers paid for, killing Russians, it's even better when a Ukrainian pulls the trigger, at the pace of change most of it is obsolete by now anyway, but it still does the job.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey, they do use FPV racing quads in war, looks like some guy brought his racing quad along for some recon work. Hard to shoot a racing quad down, flies right over the trenches and shows, who and what is there. Here is a Russian trench line, if you were going to attack it at night say or mortar the trench, it would be nice to know where everything and body is. This is in the east of Ukraine before the big war and was shot last year in the break away provinces, they've been at low level war for awhile.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Ukrainian Drone Buzzes Low Over Proxy Trenches, Records Russian Mine Launchers*


That is so awesome …. I imagine a future war with drones like this outfitted with weaponry


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 6, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> That is so awesome …. I imagine a future war with drones like this outfitted with weaponry


That sword has two edges. I could be out gardening (in the desert, that means shlepping sand), look up, and be like “what the” (burst of static)


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2022)

*'It's Fake,' 'It's Horrible': Mixed Reaction In Russia To Alleged War Crimes In Bucha *










'It's Fake,' 'It's Horrible': Mixed Reaction In Russia To Alleged War Crimes In Bucha


People questioned across Russia have expressed mixed reactions to allegations that Russian forces committed war crimes in the Ukrainian town of Bucha.




www.rferl.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> That is so awesome …. I imagine a future war with drones like this outfitted with weaponry


Back in 2021 in the east before the main war, they were innovating back then, the recon drone high up maps everything with precision and the FPV drone does a low pass to get it from an ground angle and see under shit. He's got a gopro on it and they look at the HQ images frame by frame. These are easily jammed but real hard to shoot down, they can carry a quarter pound of plastic on a one way trip and are as cheap as a couple of hundred bucks, add a better radio, it can take many different ones and it could be useful as a killer drone, it fits in a back pack with a radio and bought by the hundreds or container load from China. They can join them in their foxholes and machine gun nests, if they have no electronic defense. A few guys with a few dozen of these with starlight vision cameras under $60 bucks can attack day or night. Just get them out of their bunkers and into their fighting positions, then go to work.

An example of a camera that works day or night and is good enough for a killer drone, this is the camera ya fly with the Gopro can't see shit at night and ya don't need one for a killer, it carries plastic explosive instead and it becomes frags. 0.00001 Lux! is the minimum light the #3 needs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

Exiled Russian oligarch says 'big cities are going to end up in coffins' if Putin sends conscripts from urban areas to Ukraine


During an interview with the Atlantic Council, Khodorkovsky said Russian President Vladimir Putin believes he is "at war with the US and NATO."




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2022)

According to this video the Ukrainians are fitting are fitting switchblade 600s to Turkish Bayraktar drones, something tells me this was developed by the Turks before the war. So they must have 600s too and I think Uncle Sam has opened the barn door for allies and America to deliver them to Ukraine in lieu of close air support planes. I dunno if they will use them on tanks, they have other bombs for parked tanks at night, but those long range rockets and MLRSs might be another matter along with artillery guns.

Lot's of other info in this video on the situation in Ukraine, weapons etc. Sounds like local or European news being read.
They must have damn near every portable type of anti tank system in the world there by now, it's almost like an arms maker competition and they will be keeping a score of kills like a ball game. 

I think Vlad is fucked, if he has a half conscript army of 100 or 200 thousand with junk equipment and they operate the same way as before, they will be quickly slaughtered and it will take weeks to bury them all. The Ukrainians will be very well armed, know what Vlad is going to do and where he will go and when. They have excellent leadership, intelligence, advice, advanced weapons, lot's of motivated troops, hidden guerillas armed to the teeth hidden away as the pass through and a very, very pissed off bunch of guys looking for blood and retribution, the only justice in war. 

I expect a massacre of Russians and a completely broken army with it's best equipment destroyed and they won't be able to replace most of it. If he loses in the east, he loses it all including Crimea, which he might lose before he loses the east. The south is a softer target than the east and Vlad won't be ready in the east for a month and they want him to attack there first, before counter attacking. If they can clear around Kharkiv before Vlad arrives they own the roads and bridges into ukraine on the north east.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*US confirmed: Zelensky prepares to strike Russian army with its own weapon!*


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2022)

*China In Eurasia Briefing: Beijing Stays Quiet About Alleged Russian Atrocities In Ukraine*








China In Eurasia Briefing: Beijing Stays Quiet About Alleged Russian Atrocities In Ukraine


China and Russia denials about the Bucha killings, Beijing and Afghanistan, why China needs Orban, a tense EU summit, and Pakistan’s turmoil.




www.rferl.org





An interesting read. Not all that much on Ukraine but a lot of interesting bits.


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 7, 2022)

China has to do this.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he's either going to go wmd or hes not, and i don't actually give a fuck anymore. i'd like him to do something provocative enough to get NATO to put boots on the ground. then they could just destroy the remnants of the russian army, and they would no longer be a threat to all their supposedly weaker neighbors (i say supposedly because getting their asses kicked by Ukraine)
> he will pay for everything he's ordered done, one way or another. China doesn't want to support them in this shit, any aid russia is receiving from them is a token. russia is doomed financially, even if they win in Ukraine. nearly all of the world won't do business with them or accept rubles as payment for anything. they're banned from currency trading, so they can't convert their worthless rubles into anything else. their gold supply is drying up, their markets are limited, and they have driven their biggest gas customers, the EU, to accelerate their green energy plans so they can turn off the russian gas spigot.
> they produce very little of their own weaponry or ammunition, and anyone still willing to sell them weapons or ammo won't be able to ship them to russia, or collect payment from russia....all the things they are strategic suppliers of can be replaced by other suppliers. it won't be nearly as convenient as getting it from one source, but they aren't the world only source of anything...they have nothing unique that cannot be supplied by someone else.
> in short, russia is fucked for at least a decade after this war, win or lose


I was going to say their strippers are pretty unique but they can always be replaced by Quebec girls and I know a bit of French. I agree that they are now in the group of outcasts of the world. I hope it takes them 100, not 10 years to recover from what they have done.


----------



## Horselover fat (Apr 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he's either going to go wmd or hes not, and i don't actually give a fuck anymore.


Easy to not give a fuck when those wmds aren't going to land on you. I live like 300km from the russian border and a kilometer from a navy base. I give a fuck.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Easy to not give a fuck when those wmds aren't going to land on you. I live like 300km from the russian border and a kilometer from a navy base. I give a fuck.


That's why they are being so careful, because once it starts, nobody will be safe, hence no, no fly zone. There are rules for fighting proxy and semi proxy wars that have been established by decades of conflict during the cold war. Biden is an old cold warrior and knows those rules and limits better than most. If Vlad wants to destroy his army in Ukraine, NATO is all for it, every tank they destroy with a NATO weapon is one less they may have to deal with in the future. Vlad's economy is screwed and he won't be making too many more modern weapons or much else, what's destroyed in Ukraine can't be replaced.

Ukraine can attack Russia on it's own territory conventionally, we can't and they can't go too deep into Russia either. They can strike their rail lines, fuel depots and ammo dumps close to their border and get away with it. The plan is to beat them to death with conventional weapons inside Ukraine and drive them out of the country completely. Let Vlad deal with the political fall out back home, when they lose wars, they tend not to last long in Russia.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Apr 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> How are you holding up?


Been so busy and tired i’m almost breaking down, everything here costs like double now, yesterday was kinda crazy a man that raped his stepdaughter ran with the car in the russian embassy and then  himself and the russian gov called it a terrorist atack so yay…fun stuff…and running some problems with the girls too…ahh fuck it i just need poo location the rest is on me


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Been so busy and tired i’m almost breaking down, everything here costs like double now, yesterday was kinda crazy a man that raped his stepdaughter ran with the car in the russian embassy and then  himself and the russian gov called it a terrorist atack so yay…fun stuff…and running some problems with the girls too…ahh fuck it i just need poo location the rest is on me


Try sitting down and meditating for awhile? It will quickly reset those stress hormone levels in minutes and can give your mind a rest by invoking the relaxation response.

An easy way to relax is with a mantra meditation and there are meditation apps you can download for your phone. A great tool to have and you can puff and meditate, just don't do it after getting stoned, or wait till ya come down a bit. It's a health and wellness practice, makes ya happy too.

Here is a mantra meditation app for your phone, easy to do and teaches you how. I use mindfulness of breathing myself, but this is easier to do.









‎1 Giant Mind: Learn Meditation


‎Learn to meditate in 12 easy steps, then take the 30 day challenge to make meditation a daily habit. With 1 Giant Mind, Jonni Pollard, a master meditation teacher, author, and founder of the 1 Giant Mind Teacher Training Academy will teach you how to learn a 'Being' meditation technique. With...



apps.apple.com













1 Giant Mind







www.1giantmind.com


----------



## GoatSoup (Apr 7, 2022)

Now that Vlad has shifted to the east and good tank country, it's time for the spring rains in the Ukraine! Good luck shifting your 45 ton+ tanks in wet loam that goes down 20 feet! 

Time for the Ukr to offer the Russian troops to let them walk home unmolested if the drop their weapons and leave.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Apr 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Try sitting down and meditating for awhile? It will quickly reset those stress hormone levels in minutes and can give your mind a rest by invoking the relaxation response.
> 
> An easy way to relax is with a mantra meditation and there are meditation apps you can download for your phone. A great tool to have and you can puff and meditate, just don't do it after getting stoned, or wait till ya come down a bit. It's a health and wellness practice, makes ya happy too.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! You are really nice, i am a very spiritual person but it’s hard to cover the reality we’re living in…i can’t complain i have everything i need and more but it’s just everything in this world is so bad…and what i hear at the refugee camp everyday gives me nightmares


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

I guess they were using people who own DJI drones before the war in their military units and reserves, it's a popular video photography hobby and there are many hobbyists. This bunch is a bit different than the RC and racing quad crowd and don't usually, make, modify or repair drones, they buy off the shelf. Looks like they have a number they can call on their phones too, to bring down fire or report intelligence quickly, or they can use encrypted military radios.

Drone wars, much of the video footage of the war we see is from them.

You can see in the video footage why they are so pissed off at the Russians, a six year old kid witnessing the murder of his parents would make any normal person's blood boil.

Their footage will be used in war crime trials and tribunals in the future and thrown in the Russian's face whenever they try to bullshit about it. These guys will haunt them for years with video footage of their crimes.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Drone video team turns the tables on hiding Russian vehicle*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Thank you!! You are really nice, i am a very spiritual person but it’s hard to cover the reality we’re living in…i can’t complain i have everything i need and more but it’s just everything in this world is so bad…and what i hear at the refugee camp everyday gives me nightmares


It will help you a lot to dissipate the accumulating stress.

Here is a free course in multiple languages that some people you meet and help might be able to use. It works for stress and depression and is 8 weeks long, normally in person courses cost hundreds of dollars. Knowing these guys, a Ukrainian language version is probably in the works, see the flags top left.

BTW You could translate it, or a team can, contact them if interested and they might post your language version. You might be able to CC the videos too.





__





Online MBSR/Mindfulness (Free)







palousemindfulness.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

Before the war the drone hobbyists used to make drone videos like these, that you see on cable TV and YouTube, it was a video hobby for many. Now they have been found to be useful for many things in this war, from killing Russians and providing intelligence, to documenting war crimes as they occur and even identifying individuals and units committing the crimes, with high resolution 4K imagery. They can directly refute the Russian claims and provide evidence for tribunals and trials in the future. Their footage will also haunt the guilty for many years to come and put a target on the back of some. It might also change things on the battlefield in the future by bringing accountability, there are witnesses and plenty of cameras around, even in the sky. Soldiers are becoming like some cops and need to watch out for cameras too, when they break the laws of war and murder civilians.

See another reason why Ukrainians are more pissed and motivated than ever, the destruction of their country, it has/ or had some beautiful places. However you don't destroy nations by wrecking their cultural treasures with war, unless they win and that is not going to happen. These kinds of things build nations and national identities, they have the opposite effect of their intended purpose. This war is part of the national mythology now, or will be and beating the Russians will be an immense source of pride every year as the dead are honored and remembered. Vlad did more than anybody to build the Ukrainian nation and sow the seeds of his own destruction starting in 2014.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ukraine In 4K |【4K】Ultra HD Beautiful Drone Footage Україна*


----------



## Moflow (Apr 7, 2022)

What a bunch of pricks Lambeth Council in London are regarding Ukrainian refugees.
They say a Mansion is not in a fit state to accept refugees..... WTF!
Have a look









Designer told to 'upgrade' his multi-million pound house for refugees


Designer Mike Rundell has been told he will need to 'upgrade' his multi-million pound house to make it fit for Ukrainian refugees he has offered to house via the Government's Homes for Ukraine scheme.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

Moflow said:


> What a bunch of pricks Lambeth Council in London are regarding Ukrainian refugees.
> They say a Mansion is not in a fit state to accept refugees..... WTF!
> Have a look
> 
> ...


His house, he can do as he pleases with it, looks fine to me, no money for renos required. It's also up to the families who want to live there. 

Tell ya what, look at the houses the council members live in and compare them to this, do they live in shitholes?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

nice little Analysis....









Drones, phones and satellite technology are exposing the truth about Russia's war in Ukraine in near real-time | CNN


The war in Ukraine may see a historic first, with technology cutting through the fog of war, exposing the aggressors' lies and accelerating efforts to bring about their defeat.




www.cnn.com





yeah this shit will catch up to him.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

keep talking on those phones, ya mutten heads......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511968324007170051


----------



## Moflow (Apr 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> do they live in shitholes?


They are arseholes so I'd imagine they live in arseholes.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

More murder documented








Heartbreaking story behind one of the saddest images of the war


The hand in the gut-wrenching picture, it turns out, was that of 52-year-old Iryna Filkina - an aspiring makeup artist who posted tutorials to her social media pages.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

This could be a game changer.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511952987408711681
little more bout the program..









Lend-Lease - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 7, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Easy to not give a fuck when those wmds aren't going to land on you. I live like 300km from the russian border and a kilometer from a navy base. I give a fuck.


i live 25 miles from the oak ridge nuclear facility and in the middle of a huge tourist area, we're definitely on the list of places to get hit if they throw shit at the US, and he'll try, if he can. i wrote that fully expecting there to be fallout, litterally, on the US and perhaps on my area...the alternative is to let him continue to do this shit till he runs out of men and money, and that is exactly what he will do. if they win in Ukriane, how long till they come for Moldova, or Poland, or Finland? because they WILL come, until they live in a rusky mir....so you want to gamble a little and stop him now, or do you want russian soldiers kicking your door in and taking your wife, your kids, yourself to be "reeducated" in a couple of years?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

Russia on the move in Belarus.....now the question is where they going....hmm









Russia spent the whole night and morning moving Urals, Grads and Iskanders across the territory of Belarus


IRINA BALACHUK — THURSDAY, 7 APRIL, 2022, 12:53 PM




www.pravda.com.ua


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> His house, he can do as he pleases with it, looks fine to me, no money for renos required. It's also up to the families who want to live there.
> 
> Tell ya what, look at the houses the council members live in and compare them to this, do they live in shitholes?


it's a plot by the council to NOT have Ukrainian refugees living in their area, saying that imminently suitable houses are not up to their standard, when their own homes are probably not as nice as that houses garage...they want to help the Ukrainians, they just don't want them living in their neighborhood


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Russia on the move in Belarus.....now the question is where they going....hmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Ukrainians know and I'll bet every single unit and vehicle is potted on some google earth map, by them and others, from satellites, drones, reports and intercepted communications. NATO is probably sharing everything with the Ukrainians, the Russians have no secrets, they know their orders and they know their timetable. They will be waiting and striking while they are still on the roads, the second round will be ten times worse for them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Ukrainians know and I'll bet every single unit and vehicle is potted on some google earth map, by them and others, from satellites, drones, reports and intercepted communications. NATO is probably sharing everything with the Ukrainians, the Russians have no secrets, they know their orders and they know their timetable. They will be waiting and striking while they are still on the roads, the second round will be ten times worse for them.


they should send the Bela detachments that helped UA after them, cause some real havok


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Russia on the move in Belarus.....now the question is where they going....hmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this would be a real good time for those belarusians that oppose the war to blow up some more railroad tracks, like any of them that go toward eastern Ukraine


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this would be a real good time for those belarusians that oppose the war to blow up some more railroad tracks, like any of them that go toward eastern Ukraine


yes it would, and from what i've seen there is at least 3 detachments helping UA....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

We are in the seventh week of the war now and Vlad might not be able to start his big drive in the east for a month, especially if the Ukrainians blow up Rail bridges inside Russia. So it will be 3 months or close to it that the Ukrainians have had to build an army and massive reserve, organize resistance and arm it near everywhere and receive tons of new advanced weapons from more than just NATO. They have nearly destroyed much of Vlad`s army there now and wounded the rest, grinding it down daily with increasing numbers of trained troops. By the time Vlad shows up in the east, he might be counter attacked and driven back before he can line up his ducks and they wait for him from new positions that they withdraw from when Vlad begins his assaults along IED lined roads encountering ambush after ambush while being destroyed on the roads by artillery and mortars. They will pay for every mile of their advance with blood, the Ukrainians falling back as required while pounding them all the time. This time they will be ready and will have the weapons to do the job, they will have had near 3 months of all out effort and organization and you can see that organization in action in news reports and videos.

The Ukrainians made major investments in education for decades, while the Russians cut it in favor of the military (sound familiar), you are seeing the results in a new generation of leaders and citizens. They are much different than the Russian now, more so than in the past, educating the populace and leveraging the smarts of the people with training leads to better results and societies, long term investments are more of a sure thing. This has also lead to a cultural divide with Russians and a more western out look and looking people.

Ukraine would be the largest country in Europe with an educated population 2/3 the size of Germany and full of natural resources, great rivers and even black sea ports. They have natural gas, mostly in the east and if developed further might help out Europe a lot for a few critical years. In 5 years they won't fear Russia and could be in bilateral defense agreement with neighbors like Turkey, who get 90% of their grain from Ukraine and the Islamic world gets most of it. Turkey also wants canal traffic and a dynamic Ukraine shipping grain out and receiving Asian containers for Europe might give the Turks the traffic they seek for the canal, financing too. Russia has diminished in importance, militarily and economically and will be for a long time to come. The Turkish canal is a pet project of the local strongman.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

and this is a good bye from the Human rights councel....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512095879037169665


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this would be a real good time for those belarusians that oppose the war to blow up some more railroad tracks, like any of them that go toward eastern Ukraine


Blowing up a rail bridge over a river in Russia will do the job and bringing down a half dozen in Russia would cripple Vlad's offensive in the east, or delay it at least. It takes a long time to replace a downed rail bridge, many are in isolated locations far from roads. Tracks can be replaced in hours, bridges not so much, so sabotage teams infiltrating into Russia or choppering in at low level. Do it all at once and take out strategic Bridges as far from the Russian start line as they can. He will have to drive his half worn out tanks a hundred extra miles while eating fuel and breaking down on the way. Tanks need their tracks rebuilt after a few hundred miles and these might be half worn out or more. Everything will need to go by truck and Vlad has few of those.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

Bosnia....voted to suspend.....wait what??


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

Gotta love these guys/gals......hehe....nicker nicker









Anonymous 'leaks nearly a MILLION Russian state media emails'


Network Battalion 65 or NB65, leaked more than 900,000 emails Russia's largest state media corporation with DDoSecrets, which made the 786.2 GB cache available to the public.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Bosnia....voted to suspend.....wait what??
> 
> View attachment 5114638


Gives ya the lay of the land and Vlad's influence in some central Asian republics, Serbia voted for it, as did the other former Yugoslav's. Many of the abstentions don't mean much and Vietnam owes an old debt to Russia. Some of them are an issue though, China and India should be running from Vlad like he's on fire and about to explode, India abstained though

So I'd say 93 more or less liberal democracies, up against 24 totalitarian states, some of which like Iran are semi democratic and some have grudges and history of their own. 58 abstentions for a variety of reasons, many of them former colonial possessions, but are still liberal democracies like Barbados or even Brazil, if they get rid of the current idiot.

Looks like the liberal democracies, though some are flawed, outnumber the authoritarians and dictators by a lot. Even places like Russia have elections, though they are mostly meaningless, they have the form, not the substance.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

Bosnia, Serbia, and India are the ones that surprised me...especially Serbia and Bosnia...those 2


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Russia on the move in Belarus.....now the question is where they going....hmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supposedly to get re-stocked and take the jack-ass route to Crimea (through Russia because Ukraine is fighting back).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Bosnia, Serbia, and India are the ones that surprised me...especially Serbia and Bosnia...those 2


They probably get a lot of EU and American aid. This war means small countries can be armed with anti tank weapons at least and organized reserve forces. If the government is worth a fuck or even if it's not, they will defend their homes and volunteers won't be an issue. These are defensive weapons and if everybody stays in their lane fine, invade with an old soviet tank army and they are dead from reserve minutemen mostly with NLAWs and such from local armories. It will be enough to deter aggressive bigger neighbors and make it too painful at least. 

Ukraine might not be in NATO in 5 years, but that doesn't mean NATO won't have warehouses of logistics for them ready to go at the drop of a pin and all preplanned.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Gives ya the lay of the land and Vlad's influence in some central Asian republics, Serbia voted for it, as did the other former Yugoslav's. Many of the abstentions don't mean much and Vietnam owes an old debt to Russia. Some of them are an issue though, China and India should be running from Vlad like he's on fire and about to explode, India abstained though
> 
> So I'd say 93 more or less liberal democracies, up against 24 totalitarian states, some of which which Iran are semi democratic and some have grudges and history of their own. 58 abstentions for a variety of reasons, many of them former colonial possessions, but are still liberal democracies like Barbados or even Brazil, if they get rid of the current idiot.
> 
> Looks like the liberal democracies, though some are flawed, outnumber the authoritarians and dictators by a lot. Even places like Russia have elections, though they are mostly meaningless, they have the form, not the substance.


I was wondering about India's role..aren't they kind of democratic..? FFS Switzerland decided to de-neutralize itself in this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Supposedly to get re-stocked and take the jack-ass route to Crimea (through Russia because Ukraine is fighting back).


They might not make it that far, even inside Russia.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Gotta love these guys/gals......hehe....nicker nicker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Russia, if you're listening..?"

Person Man Woman Camera TV.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I was wondering about India's role..aren't they kind of democratic..? FFS Switzerland decided to de-neutralize itself in this.


They have a populist Hindu government, the old congress party is more liberal democratic and inclusive. This guy uses social division between Muslims and Hindu's to get and to stay in power. Similar to the republicans, bigotry and fear equal power everywhere, including America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Gotta love these guys/gals......hehe....nicker nicker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should have waited awhile, until they were talking about the atrocities among themselves.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> "Russia, if you're listening..?"
> 
> Person Man Woman Camera TV.


u should have seen what they did to the atm machines......you'd definitely get a laugh


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They should have waited awhile, until they were talking about the atrocities among themselves.


oh i'm pretty they're listening


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They probably get a lot of EU and American aid. This war means small countries can be armed with anti tank weapons at least and organized reserve forces. If the government is worth a fuck or even if it's not, they will defend their homes and volunteers won't be an issue. These are defensive weapons and if everybody stays in their lane fine, invade with an old soviet tank army and they are dead from reserve minutemen mostly with NLAWs and such from local armories. It will be enough to deter aggressive bigger neighbors and make it too painful at least.
> 
> Ukraine might not be in NATO in 5 years, but that doesn't mean NATO won't have warehouses of logistics for them ready to go at the drop of a pin and all preplanned.


dunno bout that i know the pres of sebia just got re-elected, and guess who congralated him......yes u know it...ol pooty himself


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2022)

We live in a world that gives Ukraine 1 billion for protection, and gives putin 100 billion per year for oil! So nothing should surprise you


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

*Day 43: Short Update*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

*Analyst says Putin has a dark reason for keeping his daughters a secret*





CNN's Brian Todd speaks to Russian analysts after Western countries placed sanctions on Putin's daughters Mariya Putina and Katerina Tikhonova.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/anonymous/comments/ty7lp8


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

Is that you @doublejj ?  An old warhorse...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'Out to get the Russians': The 73-year-old Vietnam vet fighting in Ukraine • FRANCE 24 English*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

Fuel might not be as big an issue for the Ukrainians as many think, there are plenty of 55 gallon drums around and supplies from the EU, they have weeks to preposition it in hidden dispersed stores. They can fill a residential garage with 55 gallon drums and few reservists can run a fuel depot. They hit oil depots and refineries, they damaged them, they didn't destroy them and the Ukrainians will probably return the favor and the Russians don't have the EU at their backs with oil drums and tanker trucks, added to their own. Oil should not be an issue and heavy equipment float Trucks are plentiful in the EU and UK, with Ukrainian drivers they can deliver them right to the front where they are fighting or expect to. The Ukrainians also have railways and can move heavy stuff overnight to the east.

I'd take what they say with a grain of salt, the UK is a lot more secretive about this stuff than America and these guys won't help the Russians with info either, quite the opposite. We won't mind being deceived for a bit, but the Russians might regret it!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The heavy weapons the UK could send Ukraine*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

Fundamental mistakes, if you were the building custodian and saw them coming and breaking into the lobby, what would you do? I don't think this ended well for these guys, if the people who trapped them there had a plan to dispose of them or just leave them there until they died. I can only imagine what was said to them on the emergency phone or over the PA, YOU ARE GONNA DIE! being the least of it.

If they got out, the guy who put them there would be dead, if they found him. They were on their way to rape, murder and pillage, so they could well have died with 20 gallons of gasoline, tossed down the shaft as everybody left the building.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Russian soldiers trapped in elevator by Ukraine war, this is what happened to trapped soldiers*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

Angelia Merkel has shit on her face, she made the deals for Russian gas and refused sanctions on Russia, she wanted the gas and Vlad controls the valve. Many are starting to blame the situation on her as kind of a new Chamberlain waving her gas contract like he waved his peace in our time worthless agreement. It's good she retired or she might not have survived this politically, Zelenskiy is laying the blame at her feet for letting Vlad get away with it and enabling him. Never deal with dictators, who have no word to give, because they have no honor, integrity, or decency. Leaders can lead up, or leaders can lead countries down, like Trump and Putin, or they can try and take the easy way out and make a deal with the Devil, if you sup with the Devil you best use a long spoon, lest you get burned. Merkel got burned badly and Germany will suffer, or compromise and deal again, with someone as bad as Hitler himself and driven by the same forces. She'd better lay low, the next time she speaks publicly could be ugly with protesters and hecklers, she was warned repeatedly that this day would come. I thought she was smarter than that, she grew up under soviet rule and suffered from it and through it, she had an intelligence service too, that knew all about Vlad and his ambitions.

No wonder Germany is going strong militarily, they need to atone, yet again for being controlled by a dictator, this time the price won't be so high, we hope.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russian war crimes: The end of German illusions?*






Russia’s pulling back its forces north of Ukraine’s capital but that’s brought horror rather than relief–as indications of a civilian massacre come to light. The devastating images from the town of Bucha indicate Putin’s forces murdered hundreds of civilians before withdrawing. That’s sparking new calls for harsher sanctions including an embargo on Russian fossil fuels. So far Germany’s been resisting, fearing massive harm to an economy highly dependent on Russian gas. The predicament is prompting a new look at politicians who enabled that dependence.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

another one just came up...you think Bucha was bad......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512167272638464010
just in


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They have a populist Hindu government, the old congress party is more liberal democratic and inclusive. This guy uses social division between Muslims and Hindu's to get and to stay in power. Similar to the republicans, bigotry and fear equal power everywhere, including America.


Did you know that William Davis and Joe R Lewis took money from Hermann Goring to throw the election for Hitler so FDR was out of the way?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> another one just came up...you think Bucha was bad......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512167272638464010
> just in


It's only a map.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Angelia Merkel has shit on her face, she made the deals for Russian gas and refused sanctions on Russia, she wanted the gas and Vlad controls the valve. Many are starting to blame the situation on her as kind of a new Chamberlain waving her gas contract like he waved his peace in our time worthless agreement. It's good she retired or she might not have survived this politically, Zelenskiy is laying the blame at her feet for letting Vlad get away with it and enabling him. Never deal with dictators, who have no word to give, because they have no honor, integrity, or decency. Leaders can lead up, or leaders can lead countries down, like Trump and Putin, or they can try and take the easy way out and make a deal with the Devil, if you sup with the Devil you best use a long spoon, lest you get burned. Merkel got burned badly and Germany will suffer, or compromise and deal again, with someone as bad as Hitler himself and driven by the same forces. She'd better lay low, the next time she speaks publicly could be ugly with protesters and hecklers, she was warned repeatedly that this day would come. I thought she was smarter than that, she grew up under soviet rule and suffered from it and through it, she had an intelligence service too, that knew all about Vlad and his ambitions.
> 
> No wonder Germany is going strong militarily, they need to atone, yet again for being controlled by a dictator, this time the price won't be so high, we hope.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I was not happy that Merkel made a deal with Satan considering he brought his dog to visit.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's only a map.


lies, damned lies < statistics, per Clemens


----------



## printer (Apr 7, 2022)

*Kremlin spokesman admits ‘we have significant losses of troops,’ calls it ‘a huge tragedy’*
Dmitry Peskov, spokesman for Russian President Vladimir Putin, acknowledged in an interview published on Thursday that Russia had sustained “significant losses of troops” and called it a “huge tragedy.”

The remarks, which were made to Sky News, are a rare acknowledgement from Moscow of the difficulties Russia has confronted in its invasion of Ukraine.









Kremlin spokesman admits ‘we have significant losses of troops,’ calls it ‘a huge tragedy’


Dmitry Peskov, spokesman for Russian President Vladimir Putin, acknowledged in an interview published on Thursday that Russia had sustained “significant losses of troops” and called it a “huge trag…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I was not happy that Merkel made a deal with Satan considering he brought his dog to visit.


I got the uneasy feeling that when I encounter the hound of Hell I will kneel and yell puppyyyyy!

Let’s see how the devil dog performs after muchly ear skritchies.


----------



## printer (Apr 7, 2022)

*Russia to resign early from the UN HRC *
Russia will prematurely terminate its powers in the UN Human Rights Council, Gennady Kuzmin, deputy permanent representative of the country to the organization, said at a meeting of the General Assembly.

"The Russian side considers the resolution adopted by the UN General Assembly  to suspend Russia's membership in the UNHRC as an unlawful and politically motivated step in order to defiantly punish a sovereign UN member state that pursues an independent domestic and foreign policy," the diplomat said.

According to him, the representation will cease to perform its functions in the Council on April 7.

93 states voted in favor of the resolution to suspend Russia's membership in the UNHRC, 24 countries opposed, and 58 representatives abstained. The document was prepared by a group of Western countries, including the United States and Ukraine. 

Earlier, the UN had already adopted an anti-Russian resolution on the humanitarian situation in Ukraine, which contains political demands on Russia. At the same time, Moscow has repeatedly pointed out that the organization ignores the crimes of Ukrainian nationalists against captured Russians and civilians.

Russia launched a military operation in Ukraine on February 24. Putin called its goal "the protection of people who have been subjected to bullying and genocide by the Kiev regime for eight years."

For this, according to him, it is planned to carry out "demilitarization and denazification of Ukraine", to bring to justice all war criminals responsible for "bloody crimes against civilians" in Donbass .








Россия досрочно сложит полномочия в СПЧ ООН


Россия досрочно прекратит полномочия в Совете ООН по правам человека, заявил на заседании Генассамблеи заместитель постоянного представителя страны при... РИА Новости, 08.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's only a map.


i know....at least they're finding them and documenting them..this make 4, and counting


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fundamental mistakes, if you were the building custodian and saw them coming and breaking into the lobby, what would you do? I don't think this ended well for these guys, if the people who trapped them there had a plan to dispose of them or just leave them there until they died. I can only imagine what was said to them on the emergency phone or over the PA, YOU ARE GONNA DIE! being the least of it.
> 
> If they got out, the guy who put them there would be dead, if they found him. They were on their way to rape, murder and pillage, so they could well have died with 20 gallons of gasoline, tossed down the shaft as everybody left the building.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I'm pretty sure I heard the narrator say that the Ukranian soldier leveled the building.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## printer (Apr 7, 2022)

*"Nonhumans, worse than terrorists." What distinguishes the Ukrainian security forces*
Torture, sadism, psychological abuse and executions - more and more evidence of the inhuman treatment of prisoners by Ukrainian security forces is being published on the Web. The servicemen of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and the National Battalions, without hiding their faces, shoot and mutilate Russian soldiers on camera. Official Kyiv condemns these "excesses" only in words, but in reality it simply ignores them. In fact, the nationalists received carte blanche for any atrocities.









"Нелюди, хуже террористов". Чем отличились украинские силовики


Пытки, садизм, психологические издевательства и казни — в Сети публикуют все новые доказательства бесчеловечного обращения украинских силовиков с пленными... РИА Новости, 07.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Apr 7, 2022)

Mishustin spoke about the support of the Russians against the backdrop of rising prices
*Prime Minister Mishustin: social benefits and pensions will be indexed, the cost of living and the minimum wage will be increased*
The Russian authorities managed to stop the panic in stores, the rush demand began to gradually subside, although prices continue to rise in the country - in such a situation it is important to support people: social benefits and pensions will be indexed, the minimum wage and the living wage will be increased, the Prime Minister of the Russian Federation said Mikhail Mishustin.

"The systemic measures of the government, the Ministry of Industry and Trade , the Ministry of Agriculture, the Federal Antimonopoly Service , heads of regions, conscientious sellers gave a certain result. We managed to stop the panic. And the rush demand in stores also gradually began to fade away," Mishustin said, speaking with a government report in the State Duma .

"However, the rise in prices remains. And here it is important to support people. On behalf of the President, social payments will be indexed, including for families with children, as well as pensions. We will increase the minimum wage and the subsistence level," the Prime Minister stressed.

According to the Ministry of Economic Development, inflation in the Russian Federation in annual terms accelerated to 16.7% on April 1 from 15.66% a week earlier. The last time annual inflation in Russia was at a comparable level was in March 2015, when it amounted to 16.9%. At the same time, in weekly terms, the growth rate of prices slowed down a bit - to 0.99% after 1.16% the previous week.








Мишустин рассказал о поддержке россиян на фоне роста цен


Российским властям удалось остановить панику в магазинах, ажиотажный спрос начал постепенно сходить на нет, хотя рост цен в стране сохраняется - в такой... РИА Новости, 07.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i know....at least they're finding them and documenting them..this make 4, and counting


Pictures at 11, get your barf bag ready.


----------



## printer (Apr 7, 2022)

*Peskov called the prevention of the third world war the purpose of a special operation in Ukraine*
Peskov called prevention the third world goal of the operation in Ukraine

Presidential spokesman Dmitry Peskov aid that Russia's actions in Ukraine prevent the threat of a third world war.

“Imagine a situation where a NATO member, Ukraine , thinking about the return of Crimea, attacks Russia and Russian Crimea. Applying Article 5 of the NATO Charter, NATO countries with nuclear weapons will have to defend Ukraine, there could be a third world war. What is being carried out now is protecting us from any potential threat of such a war," he said on the air of the British television channel Sky News.









Песков назвал предотвращение третьей мировой целью операции на Украине


Пресс-секретарь президента Дмитрий Песков заявил, что Россия действиями на Украине предотвращает угрозу третьей мировой войны. РИА Новости, 07.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

printer said:


> *Peskov called the prevention of the third world war the purpose of a special operation in Ukraine*
> Peskov called prevention the third world goal of the operation in Ukraine
> 
> Presidential spokesman Dmitry Peskov aid that Russia's actions in Ukraine prevent the threat of a third world war.
> ...


He got war alright and he is regretting it, he had a fortune abroad and it's as good as gone. Nothing is a done deal, but if the Russian army acts like the first time around, the second time will be ten time worse, ten times as fast for them. The Ukrainians know their orders and their timetable and most likely have every piece of their equipment in the region mapped. If they don't get enough weapons and logistics to defeat the Russians, it will go hard on the western politicians who were reluctant, few seem to be reluctant since the atrocities.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pictures at 11, get your barf bag ready.


rather not, i saw some of other pictures........not good, not good at alll


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

released 7min ago


----------



## printer (Apr 7, 2022)

*More than 30 Ukrainian soldiers surrendered in Mariupol*
More than 30 soldiers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine surrendered in Mariupol, according to the Telegram channel "Military correspondents of the Russian Spring".

As the military commander of the canal reported from the place, the military came out with their hands up in the area of kindergarten No. 91 on the Left Bank.

Earlier it was reported that 267 Ukrainian marines surrendered to the Russian military in Mariupol. This was stated by the head of Chechnya Ramzan Kadyrov. According to him, we are talking about marines from the 503rd battalion. He then also called on all Ukrainian servicemen to go over to the “right side.”

Prior to this, Kadyrov offered the Ukrainian military, located at the Azovstal plant in Mariupol, to surrender. He also promised Denis Pushilin, head of the Donetsk People's Republic, to help restore it.








В Мариуполе сдались в плен более 30 украинских военных


Ранее 267 украинских морских пехотинцев также сдались в плен российским военным.




aif-ru.translate.goog





*'All wrong' Navy Seal picks apart Russia's desperate video of 'Mariupol surrender'*
*A VIDEO shared by Russian social media appears to depict over 250 Ukrainian soldiers surrendering at Mariupol - but a US Navy Seal has rejected the video as faked propaganda.*
The port city has been a key target for Putin since his invasion of Ukraine commenced in late February, and has been the site of some of his army’s worst atrocities. Russian troops appear to now be faking the surrender of 267 Ukrainian marines in Mariupol in a video which depicts a line of soldiers walking with their hands up, and has been shared across Russian social media service VK. However, a US Navy Seal has spotted several key details that suggest the video is not all what it seems.









Mariupol surrender video dismissed as Russian propaganda


A VIDEO shared by Russian social media appears to depict over 250 Ukrainian soldiers surrendering at Mariupol - but a US Navy Seal has rejected the video as faked propaganda.




www.express.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> rather not, i saw some of other pictures........not good, not good at alll


Those pictures and the ones we will unfortunately see in the coming weeks, will put the nail in Putin's coffin. Peace would be real difficult, especially if Vlad's army is on the ropes in Ukraine and he needs negotiations to evacuate what he has left.

They will want the bridge at Kerch destroyed and they will ask for our help to do it, if they haven't already. I think it would make a good covert operation and we might be able to supply special equipment for the job. Drive into Mariupol and launch rockets and cruise missiles with lot's of decoys, or get a boat and commandoes. It's a high risk, high value target that can have a huge impact on the war, he must have it guarded well and would be a fool not too. However cruise missiles and switchblades can take out defenders and two ends can be blocked by light forces temporarily while the charges are laid. It would take guts, luck and daring, but there would be no shortage of volunteers who would try against slim odds.

Several old airlines loaded with ANFO and full fuel tanks, auto piloted and remote controlled might make a dent in it too. The Ukrainian air force could escort them through, if they took Mariupol or some other point on the coast of the sea Azov and controlled the territory there. They could be dropping missile decoys along the way too and anti ship missiles from shore and small boats can deal with the navy. Fake air attacks in other areas can divert fighters etc. They need to take out that bridge though, that much is obvious, it's Putin's prize and the key to an easier victory in Crimea and South Ukraine. That would make the evening news in Russia!


----------



## printer (Apr 7, 2022)

*"The Russians must get bogged down there." How the United States is fueling the conflict in Ukraine*
Trains and automobile convoys with Western weapons go to Ukraine through the Polish border almost daily. NATO is trying to hastily restore the combat capability of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and thereby slow down the Russian special operation. However, it is very difficult to do this - in a month of hostilities, the Ukrainian security forces suffered huge losses in heavy equipment, which there is simply nothing to replace.









"Русские должны там увязнуть". Как США подогревают конфликт на Украине


На Украину через польскую границу практически ежедневно идут железнодорожные составы и автомобильные колонны с западным вооружением. НАТО пытается спешно... РИА Новости, 28.03.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

printer said:


> *"The Russians must get bogged down there." How the United States is fueling the conflict in Ukraine*
> Trains and automobile convoys with Western weapons go to Ukraine through the Polish border almost daily. NATO is trying to hastily restore the combat capability of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and thereby slow down the Russian special operation. However, it is very difficult to do this - in a month of hostilities, the Ukrainian security forces suffered huge losses in heavy equipment, which there is simply nothing to replace.
> 
> *Restore air defense*
> ...


I can't read too much of their shit, my eyes glaze over after a paragraph, bullshit isn't information, it's a waste of time for a free man and the steady diet of a slave and fool. Of course many Russians believe it, foxnews viewers believe them too and they have much less of an excuse than Russians who never really knew what it was like to live free. The young in Russia just had a taste and it's been slowly strangled since.


----------



## printer (Apr 7, 2022)

Got to keep the people happy.

*The Russians are numb from the news: May holidays from 1 to 10 *
The State Duma proposed to extend the May weekend to 10 days. This initiative was made by the vice-speaker of the lower house of parliament Vladislav Davankov.

According to him, during this period, the Russians could stock up on food for the autumn period. Davankov also noted that “people need to survive,” as all products are becoming more expensive, including the “borscht set.”

In addition, the politician believes that over a 10-day weekend, Russians could devote to communicating with loved ones. Vladislav Davankov emphasized that this extension of the May holidays is not at all difficult to implement, citing non-working days during the pandemic as an example.

“It is important to keep people in their jobs, but at the same time it is important to support everyone by arranging such long holidays,” the vice speaker of the lower house of parliament concluded.





Россияне онемели от новости: майские выходные с 1 по 10







news--sphere-com.translate.goog


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

not the "borscht sets" say it ain't so........


----------



## printer (Apr 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I can't read too much of their shit, my eyes glaze over after a paragraph, bullshit isn't information, it's a waste of time for a free man and the steady diet of a slave and fool. Of course many Russians believe it, foxnews viewers believe them too and they have much less of an excuse than Russians who never really knew what it was like to live free. The young in Russia just had a taste and it's been slowly strangled since.


Yes, we had to start skimming over some of your posts as they were in the same vein.


----------



## printer (Apr 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> not the "borscht sets" say it ain't so........


You know how much cabbage is this time of year?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

American and NATO talk about a long war is to give Vlad the message that we will go the distance and fight as long as he is able to, which shouldn't be long. Defeat the next army he sends, take Crimea and the two provinces (who will stop them) and the war should be over with or without a peace treaty. If Vlad shells or rockets Ukrainian cities from Russia, Ukraine will retaliate in kind, it's the only way to deal with Vlad, he must be beaten and kicked to the curb, not shown the door and asked to leave. If that happens Vlad won't last long it Russia, he will retire or be killed and new possibilities open up, with someone whose ego isn't so tied to this evil empire bullshit.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2022)

printer said:


> You know how much cabbage is this time of year?


A fair amount of lettuce?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

printer said:


> You know how much cabbage is this time of year?


bear beat me to it......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

printer said:


> Yes, we had to start skimming over some of your posts as they were in the same vein.


I often make a better case and present better arguments, wild ideas, along with hair brained schemes to entertain and amuse the reader. The Ukrainians are an imaginative people who can dream up better shit than me and they know their country and what is possible. Looking at it from a distance, Vlad clearly bit off more than he can chew, the numbers don't add up for Vlad, even on paper. It started out as a bad idea and got a lot worse.


----------



## printer (Apr 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I often make a better case and present better arguments, wild ideas, along with hair brained schemes to entertain and amuse the reader. The Ukrainians are an imaginative people who can dream up better shit than me and they know their country and what is possible. Looking at it from a distance, Vlad clearly bit off more than he can chew, the numbers don't add up for Vlad, even on paper. It started out as a bad idea and got a lot worse.


They fucked up and just want to get through the May Day parade, mind you, they might have trouble finding hardware for it in a month.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Gotta love these guys/gals......hehe....nicker nicker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wonder how hard it would be for them to hack the russian nuclear weapons control systems and aim them all at moscow, no matter where they're aimed by the operators?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

From 2020, how do you say copy in Chinese? It shouldn't be too hard for them to make, if they show up in Ukraine with Russia firing them, there would be trouble. These might look like the real thing, but inside they could be just made from common RC plane parts and might be easy to knock out with electronic systems. I'm sure we would love to have a close look at one, under the right circumstances! Not a head on view as the last thing ya see... 

They do make those DJI drones, so they can build quality and do electronics very well, the chips that run these things are the same ones used in Arduino small computers ARM STM32 microcontrollers or something more powerful, like that used in a Raspberry Pie.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Chinese suicide drone swarm deployment demonstration*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder how hard it would be for them to hack the russian nuclear weapons control systems and aim them all at moscow, no matter where they're aimed by the operators?


Land the warheads as deactivated duds and make local radioactive messes, scare the living shit out of them, they go almost straight up and the back down again! Vlad will need to clean a few of them out of the kremlin court yard and one landed in his apartment...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They probably get a lot of EU and American aid. This war means small countries can be armed with anti tank weapons at least and organized reserve forces. If the government is worth a fuck or even if it's not, they will defend their homes and volunteers won't be an issue. These are defensive weapons and if everybody stays in their lane fine, invade with an old soviet tank army and they are dead from reserve minutemen mostly with NLAWs and such from local armories. It will be enough to deter aggressive bigger neighbors and make it too painful at least.
> 
> Ukraine might not be in NATO in 5 years, but that doesn't mean NATO won't have warehouses of logistics for them ready to go at the drop of a pin and all preplanned.


i wonder if they couldn't fit some of the less damaged seized russian vehicles with cameras and servo controls and operate them remotely, use them as cover for a flanking attack, fill a few of them with explosives, even arm some of the machine guns and tank turrets to make it look good...drive them right through russian positions, or as close as they could get them...strategically move them into a blockade on the smaller roads, so they can control the russians movements better


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 7, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I was wondering about India's role..aren't they kind of democratic..? FFS Switzerland decided to de-neutralize itself in this.


modi is actually quite an authoritarian, and India has been downgraded from a democracy to an "electoral autocracy"...which is close to a dictatorship, with the illusion of free elections...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder if they couldn't fit some of the less damaged seized russian vehicles with cameras and servo controls and operate them remotely, use them as cover for a flanking attack, fill a few of them with explosives, even arm some of the machine guns and tank turrets to make it look good...drive them right through russian positions, or as close as they could get them...strategically move them into a blockade on the smaller roads, so they can control the russians movements better


I'm sure it's being done, if it's worth it, they have expert advice, lot's of engineers and good imaginations. I'd be steering them at Russian positions with a Russian flag flying and bullshitting them on the radio, even have a dummy sticking out the driver's hatch waving at them! But hey, that's just me!  Roll up to the road bock and the thing is filled with a ton of ANFO. Would make a Helluva hole in the road though that would have to be filled in...

If they knock down or jam Russian drones (Sammy is supplying now) they will be blind them, except for periodic satellite images on clear days. This can give them the element of surprise and when coupled with their many blunders defeat them quickly, I'm sure the plan is to destroy his army in Ukraine, they want retribution, the only justice in war. They are grateful for the outside fighters, but I think increasingly they want the Russians all to themselves and are screaming for as many weapons as they can get to make it Hell for the Russians, they don't want boots on the ground, they increasingly want to kill Russians for what they have done. They are gonna try to execute as many war criminals on the battlefield as they can and want the weapons to do it.


----------



## printer (Apr 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> From 2020, how do you say copy in Chinese? It shouldn't be too hard for them to make, if they show up in Ukraine with Russia firing them, there would be trouble. These might look like the real thing, but inside they could be just made from common RC plane parts and might be easy to knock out with electronic systems. I'm sure we would love to have a close look at one, under the right circumstances! Not a head on view as the last thing ya see...
> 
> They so make those DJI drones, so they can build quality and do electronics very well the chips that run these things are the same ones used in Arduino small computers ARM STM32 microcontrollers or something more powerful, like that used in a Raspberry Pie.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Chinese suicide drone swarm deployment demonstration*


Warfare is sure going to be a little different in the future.

Should do a quick programming of the little microcomputers with AI to hone in on any vehicle with the letter Z on them.


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and this is a good bye from the Human rights councel....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512095879037169665


Getting 2/3rds of the countries to go along is a big deal. Lots and lots of the little countries always vote against us just on GP.


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I was wondering about India's role..aren't they kind of democratic..? . . . . . . .


India, officially the Republic of India . . . . . is the seventh-largest country by area, the second-most populous country, and the most populous democracy in the world.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/India#:~:text=India, officially the Republic of,populous democracy in the world.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> not the "borscht sets" say it ain't so........


They’re feeling a bit beet.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2022)

printer said:


> Warfare is sure going to be a little different in the future.
> 
> Should do a quick programming of the little microcomputers with AI to hone in on any vehicle with the letter Z on them.


That could be very bad for owners of vintage Kawasakis.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

There is heavy fighting in Donetsk, Luhansk and to the best of my knowledge the Russians haven't reinforced it enough yet to begin serious offensive operations. The Ukrainians must be counter attacking now with what they have to drive the Russians back as far to the border as they can and make them start from there. The Ukrainians have recently freed up large forces around Kyiv and they ain't sitting on their asses around Kharkiv either the norther Russian anchor. The Russians want Donetsk & Luhansk, that is their stated objective, so drive them back first and prepare the way for when they come back, with IDEs, mined trenches and a series of ambushes, trying to take back what they had in destroyed country, paying for every mile in buckets of blood.

Now is the time to strike the Russians remaining in the country, before they can be reinforced. NATO members will make up the lost equipment and munitions, so they will be ready for his new army to arrive and repeat the lesson twice.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ukrainian officials say fighting intensifying in Donetsk, Luhansk*





Ukraine's deputy prime minister is urging people to flee the eastern part of the country as fighting intensifies. In Brussels, Ukraine's foreign minister urged NATO to provide more weapons for his war-torn country to help prevent further atrocities.


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i know....at least they're finding them and documenting them..this make 4, and counting


They are killing all men 50 years and younger. With special treatment for anyone who fought in the 2014 dustup. At the time I'm sure they didn't think they would be leaving those towns the way they did.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

Ukrainian Intelligence probably knows who the units are and the name of every soldier in them, probably a file on each one. Recording of radio traffic and who was giving the orders and what those orders were.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Horror of Borodyanka with Putin death squads & victims screaming in rubble*






HEARTLESS Russian death squads slaughtered civilians and even stopped rescuers from saving screaming victims as they annihilated a town close to Kyiv.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder how hard it would be for them to hack the russian nuclear weapons control systems and aim them all at moscow, no matter where they're aimed by the operators?


Probably no. That net is not accessible, unless they’re total fools. They have not been total fools.


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Probably no. That net is not accessible, unless they’re total fools. They have not been total fools.


I know on our old rockets, the control systems are very very old. Like from the 50's and 60's.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2022)

injinji said:


> I know on our old rockets, the control systems are very very old. Like from the 50's and 60's.


Which makes them very hard against trespass. My dad used to work with Navy contractors. They’re on that kind of thing.


----------



## printer (Apr 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That could be very bad for owners of vintage Kawasakis.


Only if they are in Ukraine.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2022)

printer said:


> Only if they are in Ukraine.


Okay, Nissan GTs?


----------



## printer (Apr 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Okay, Nissan GTs?


Maybe we can make it a smart AI?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

printer said:


> Warfare is sure going to be a little different in the future.
> 
> Should do a quick programming of the little microcomputers with AI to hone in on any vehicle with the letter Z on them.


Apparently switchblade 300's can do facial recognition, and can wait for the general to come out of his hole for a few minutes at least! Feed in his image and go get him. I figure many switchblade 300's will be reserved for officers, they are the ones talking on radios and cellphones the most. Kill their officers and they are leaderless, they don't have an NCO corps who can take over and run the show like we or the Ukrainians do, usually they are the only ones with maps in their army. It's an army of slaves, and they are structured that way, free men fight differently are motivated and use their own initiative to accomplish goals, everybody knows the big picture and their job.


----------



## printer (Apr 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Apparently switchblade 300's can do facial recognition, and can wait for the general to come out of his hole for a few minutes at least! Feed in his image and go get him. I figure many switchblade 300's will be reserved for officers, they are the ones talking on radios and cellphones the most. Kill their officers and they are leaderless, they don't have an NCO corps who can take over and run the show like we or the Ukrainians do, usually they are the only ones with maps in their army. It's an army of slaves, and they are structured that way, free men fight differently are motivated and use their own initiative to accomplish goals, everybody knows the big picture and their job.


We are all just a bunch of worker bees comrade.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 7, 2022)

printer said:


> You know how much cabbage is this time of year?


i just bought a head of cabbage to make cabbage rolls, 1.29


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 7, 2022)

printer said:


> Warfare is sure going to be a little different in the future.
> 
> Should do a quick programming of the little microcomputers with AI to hone in on any vehicle with the letter Z on them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

injinji said:


> They are killing all men 50 years and younger. With special treatment for anyone who fought in the 2014 dustup. At the time I'm sure they didn't think they would be leaving those towns the way they did.


Nobody surrenders to these guys anymore, even if they run out of bullets, save a few for when they come to dig you out and die with the weapon in your hand, rather than with your hands tied behind your back. Don't make it easy and take one last one to Hell with you on the way out. Civilians are terrified of them and getting out, where the fighting will be, the government should order them out, along with their pets. It won't be a fit place for any living creature when they are done fighting there, it will be a wasteland of dead Russians and destroyed equipment. I wouldn't expect much mercy from the Ukrainians, they will want to execute as many war criminals as they can in battle, legally.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

injinji said:


> They are killing all men 50 years and younger. With special treatment for anyone who fought in the 2014 dustup. At the time I'm sure they didn't think they would be leaving those towns the way they did.


According to what I have read. There much much worse....and it's not good...js


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nobody surrenders to these guys anymore, even if they run out of bullets, save a few for when they come to dig you out and die with the weapon in your hand, rather than with your hands tied behind your back. Don't make it easy and take one last one to Hell with you on the way out. Civilians are terrified of them and getting out, where the fighting will be, the government should order them out, along with their pets. It won't be a fit place for any living creature when they are done fighting there, it will be a wasteland of dead Russians and destroyed equipment. I wouldn't expect much mercy from the Ukrainians, they will want to execute as many war criminals as they can in battle, legally.


i think it would be a very good idea for every building they rebuild within 100 K of the border to have a shelter in the basement, maybe even connected together to central shelters and escape routes. even if they kick the shit out of the russians, i wouldn't ever turn my back on them again. they'll rebuild their army, get some troops trained up and come back again, if they aren't stopped from doing it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

I dunno how much shit this means, or what they are willing to send. They will bleed Vlad white, if they send the right stuff it need not be that long a war. I dunno how Vlad can pull of an extended war, or where he will get the warm bodies and equipment. Much of what he has is probably inoperable and has been stripped in storage. Ok Uncle Sam, lend lease us ten thousand switchblades, a few hundred Abrams tanks and a couple dozen warthogs.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about the US signing up to back Ukraine throughout the war....*


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> They’re feeling a bit beet.


Yeah they are..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

*Historian: Only Way To End Ukraine War Is by Russian Defeat On Battlefield*





Timothy Snyder: “The only way for this to end is for Putin to feel subjectively that his position is threatened. And the only way for him to feel that subjectively is for Russia to be defeated on the battlefield.”


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Historian: Only Way To End Ukraine War Is by Russian Defeat On Battlefield*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds 


nuky.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Sounds
> 
> 
> nuky.


No, just conventional, that's how it will most likely stay, kick them out of Ukraine and break his army so he can't come back. Retaliate in kind if they shoot across the border, straight up retribution, the only justice in war. Vlad will need to sign a peace or Ukraine will become a base of operation for revolution in Belarus and there will be thousands of Ukrainian volunteers in Georgia spoiling for a fight. Sign a peace and Ukraine will try to control the thousands of citizens who will take private vengeance and commit terrorist acts in Russia and attempts on Vlad's life by fanatics with nothing to live for, the war destroyed their past lives. Vlad will have to sign a peace, this war will work both ways before long and after they beat Vlad and break his army, they won't fear him and will torment him.

He is gonna lose Crimea and the eastern regions, they are rich in gas and they could help the EU out a lot and get more cash for reconstruction. Sell the gas ASAP, in a decade it might not have that big a market, if they go green new grid. There will be no peace possible until they are out of all of Ukraine. Uncle Sam just signed lend lease and is in for the long haul, but it won't be that long, unless they throttle the Ukrainians, they won't fuck around, they want it over and him out ASAP.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 7, 2022)

This is funny considering I've been watching live Russian tanks/helicopters/jets getting the shit blown out of them.
Welcome to warfare in the 21st century.

(Reuters) - Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov said on Thursday that Russia had sustained "significant losses" in Ukraine, which its troops entered on Feb. 24 in what it calls a "special military operation".
Russia's defence ministry said on March 25, its most recent update, that 1,351 Russian soldiers had been killed since the start of the campaign, and 3,825 had been wounded.
German Chancellor Olaf Scholz said two days later that at least 10,000 Russian soldiers had probably been killed.
"We have significant losses of troops," Peskov told the British channel Sky News in an interview, "and it's a huge tragedy for us."
The United Nations says it has confirmed the deaths of well over a thousand civilians, although the true toll is likely to be far higher.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

I didn't know we made parts in NS for the F35 stealth plane. The Panels made here look like they are attached by fasteners, probably some sort of composite, aluminum rivets wouldn't work too well for stealth! Seems they are made from nonconductive carbon fiber and Kevlar, along with some sort of resin.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Nova Scotia shipbuilding town now helping build F-35 fighter jets*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

The Ukrainians know the name of the officer who gave that order to murder civilians and we will know his name one day soon.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Russian leaders order troops to kill civilians | NewsNation*






Audio released by German intelligence appears to contain orders from a Russian military leader to his troops telling them to "slay" civilians in their way. Ret. Army Lt. Col. Daniel Davis believes the next phase of the fight will be fought in eastern Ukraine and resemble World War II.


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I didn't know we made parts in NS for the F35 stealth plane. The Panels made here look like they are attached by fasteners, probably some sort of composite, aluminum rivets wouldn't work too well for stealth! Seems they are made from nonconductive carbon fiber and Kevlar, along with some sort of resin.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Nova Scotia shipbuilding town now helping build F-35 fighter jets*


By spreading the work around, it keeps everyone happy.


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No, just conventional, that's how it will most likely stay, kick them out of Ukraine and break his army so he can't come back. Retaliate in kind if they shoot across the border, straight up retribution, the only justice in war. Vlad will need to sign a peace or Ukraine will become a base of operation for revolution in Belarus and there will be thousands of Ukrainian volunteers in Georgia spoiling for a fight. Sign a peace and Ukraine will try to control the thousands of citizens who will take private vengeance and commit terrorist acts in Russia and attempts on Vlad's life by fanatics with nothing to live for, the war destroyed their past lives. Vlad will have to sign a peace, this war will work both ways before long and after they beat Vlad and break his army, they won't fear him and will torment him.
> 
> He is gonna lose Crimea and the eastern regions, they are rich in gas and they could help the EU out a lot and get more cash for reconstruction. Sell the gas ASAP, in a decade it might not have that big a market, if they go green new grid. There will be no peace possible until they are out of all of Ukraine. Uncle Sam just signed lend lease and is in for the long haul, but it won't be that long, unless they throttle the Ukrainians, they won't fuck around, they want it over and him out ASAP.


What is best for everyone except poot-poot and Ukraine is for this thing to drag out. Every week that goes by his army uses or loses billions in ammo and equipment. Not to mention the men killed, wounded, captured or deserted. All of which is going to be very hard if not impossible to replace. We will give the Ukrainians what they need to win. We just won't do it too quickly.

And what we do not want them to do is whip the Russians so bad they think their state is in peril of going under. We want poot-poot back inside his borders but not so beaten down that he will let the big birds fly.


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2022)

Russia suspended from human rights council after UN general assembly vote


Two-thirds majority in favour as response to Moscow’s invasion of and alleged rights abuses in Ukraine




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

If Uncle Sam and the intelligence community wanted revenge on Vlad, they've got it, he did it to himself, set himself up for a pounding and I figure he will get it. I don't think he will survive the aftermath, Russian regimes who lose wars don't last long, Vlad will be getting it from the liberals and the right wing lunatics who believe this bullshit the most and are pissed he failed and humiliated the country. The fight for liberal democracy has been move from America to his doorstep in one swift move that caught his fascist authoritarian allies and fans flat footed, except Trump and Tucker who had both their feet in their mouths. It has split the republican party wide open like a hot domestic issue and divided Donald from much of his base and CPAC fucked itself, couldn't happen to a nicer bunch.

Wars can be good for Presidents and especially one like this, no American lives lost, but lot's of Russians dying and getting beaten bad by the underdog. The recent atrocities in the news will be going on for awhile filling America's TV screens with horror and is hardening public support for Ukraine and Vlad is about as popular as a turd in the punch bowl. Not even foxnews was a match for Zelenskiy's PR campaign and other than Tucker, who I haven't heard much from lately, they dare not get on the other side of this one. If they win enough by fall, Zelenskiy will be in America, arm in arm with Joe walking before a joint session, he'd probably campaign with him, if he thought Trump would get back in. MTG, Bobo the clown and Gaetz will probably heckle him as he speaks and Trump will have something stupid to say, hopefully from custody...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

injinji said:


> What is best for everyone except poot-poot and Ukraine is for this thing to drag out. Every week that goes by his army uses or loses billions in ammo and equipment. Not to mention the men killed, wounded, captured or deserted. All of which is going to be very hard if not impossible to replace. We will give the Ukrainians what they need to win. We just won't do it too quickly.
> 
> And what we do not want them to do is whip the Russians so bad they think their state is in peril of going under. We want poot-poot back inside his borders but not so beaten down that he will let the big birds fly.


True but, but he's gonna throw in the kitchen sink within a month, hopefully piecemeal, reinforcing failure so they can be destroyed in bite sizes, easier to digest. Destroy the remainder of this army and force him to feed troops in, then destroy his second army by the end of May and he should be flat broke and his available forces spent. Remember the first bunch were probably his best equipped and one unit had 90% of it's stored tanks pilfered of vital parts and non ferrous metals. The true strength of the Russian air force is probably a fraction of it's paper strength, pilots only flew 8 hrs a month etc.

If the Russians are interdicting Ukrainian supplies, then they need better AA defense and anti drome equipment. Joe needs to talk to Hungary's Orban about some Russian tanks and make some explicit threats to the bastard, if he doesn't come around and cough up his old soviet tanks. Tell him he will fuck him so bad he'll have to grow a new asshole to take a shit, him and Vlad are finished, get over it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

They are fitting javelin missiles to the Bayraktar drones and I can understand why, if the can carry a couple and they have enough of them and the Russians can't counter them. Every night a dozen Bayraktar drones could destroy a couple of dozen tanks a night per sortie and might get a couple of sorties in a night, when coupled with other drones that drop bombs they could take out 50 targets a night. However I expect the Russian drone defense in the east to be strong and if the drones can carry anti radiation missiles to take out the Russian radars and counter measures, Uncle Sam of Europe should provide them, I can't see those things crossing some red line, with javelins flowing in by the thousands. The Ukrainians have ten javelins for every Russian tank and 25 anti tank weapons in total per Russian tank now. They need artillery, tanks, APCs and better air defense for this fight, rain in the weather might help too and keep the Russians on the roads.

*Turkish drone is so effective, Ukrainian troops are singing about it*





Drones are playing a key role in Ukraine's counter offensives against Russia's invasion. One is proving so effective that Ukrainian forces are singing its praises, literally. CNN's Jomana Karadsheh has the exclusive report.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 8, 2022)

Apparently someone saw “ Red Dawn “ and tagged a soviet tank.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512131101506031616


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 8, 2022)

Floyd & Waters are back together for this song.
Beautifull
Horrible
Wish I never heard it


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512451074933800962


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2022)

now we're getting somewhere.....tanks coming and these

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512464411151278087


----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> True but, but he's gonna throw in the kitchen sink within a month, hopefully piecemeal, reinforcing failure so they can be destroyed in bite sizes, easier to digest. Destroy the remainder of this army and force him to feed troops in, then destroy his second army by the end of May and he should be flat broke and his available forces spent. . . . . . . .


The reserves he called up will take a month to report. Then there is three months of boot camp. So they won't get to the fight until mid August. It may be over they then, but it looks like they are gearing up for the log haul.


----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

injinji said:


> The reserves he called up will take a month to report. Then there is three months of boot camp. So they won't get to the fight until mid August. It may be over they then, but it looks like they are gearing up for the log haul.


They don't train for nearly as long or as well as NATO troops, they are trained to follow orders, not to think for themselves and are trained in their trade, like artillery and not generally. If NATO troops came upon a drone wiped Russian mortar unit, they would know how to use the weapons against the enemy and would proceed to do so without orders and they were trained on enemy equipment. I figure 3 weeks of training then on the train to the slaughter house, driven like cattle by lot's of officers and sergeants with no real authority or much experience.

Personally I don't know where Vlad will find the warm bodies with the current bunch of conscripts the last of them are usually inducted in June. He would rather eat shit and die, than call up the reserves, he might be afraid to for a variety of reasons, the condition of their equipment being one of them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2022)

awee the russian are a little upset......aweeee









Russia complains to Turkey over drones sales to Ukraine, Turkish bureaucrat says


Russia has complained to Turkey over its sale of Bayraktar TB2 armed drones to Ukraine, a high level Turkish bureaucrat said on Friday, but added the sales were by a private Turkish company and not state-to-state deals.




www.reuters.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

injinji said:


>


Interesting, if it's true he's calling up reserves, we will soon find out, he can't keep that secret, or much else it seems.
Looks like they might be reinforcing failure and feeding units in piecemeal to the meat grinder the Ukrainians have set up. The Russians aren't the only ones training troops and at this point it is estimated Ukrainian combat loses are less than a third of the Russian ones and I figure they are near the high end estimates.

I guess Vlad has little choice but to call up the reserves, it also explains why Uncle Sam signed lend lease the other day. Ukraine is gonna go all out, before Vlad can ready new troops. They won't be just holding them in the east and waiting for assaults, there will be action on other fronts too. They need to clear them from as much of the country as they can and if this is the best that Vlad can do in the east for now, they might go for offensive operations to break them in the south. He's only got the army he came with, that has had loses replaced, or is in the process recovering from a beating.


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are fitting javelin missiles to the Bayraktar drones and I can understand why, if the can carry a couple and they have enough of them and the Russians can't counter them. Every night a dozen Bayraktar drones could destroy a couple of dozen tanks a night per sortie and might get a couple of sorties in a night, when coupled with other drones that drop bombs they could take out 50 targets a night. However I expect the Russian drone defense in the east to be strong and if the drones can carry anti radiation missiles to take out the Russian radars and counter measures, Uncle Sam of Europe should provide them, I can't see those things crossing some red line, with javelins flowing in by the thousands. The Ukrainians have ten javelins for every Russian tank and 25 anti tank weapons in total per Russian tank now. They need artillery, tanks, APCs and better air defense for this fight, rain in the weather might help too and keep the Russians on the roads.
> 
> *Turkish drone is so effective, Ukrainian troops are singing about it*
> 
> ...


Only a few seconds of it but I would like to know more of the unmanned fighter jet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

injinji said:


> The reserves he called up will take a month to report. Then there is three months of boot camp. So they won't get to the fight until mid August. It may be over they then, but it looks like they are gearing up for the log haul.


Knowing the Russians and Vlad, the reservists will go to a depot to be equipped, then back on the train to the front! No training and shit equipment. They're just meat after all and when you ain't free, that's about all you are, meat about to be slaughtered.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> Only a few seconds of it but I would like to know more of the unmanned fighter jet.


I saw that too, would need a lot of AI, of course it could just chase them around the sky like a sidewinder using high G maneuvers to fire sidewinders at them or even shoot them down with a gun. It would need to be an autonomous robot for extended periods at least, a killing machine with a mind of it's own. If that is what the Turks have, I imagine Uncle Sam has something better, it also looked stealth.


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I saw that too, would need a lot of AI, of course it could just chase them around the sky like a sidewinder using high G maneuvers to fire sidewinders at them or even shoot them down with a gun. It would need to be an autonomous robot for extended periods at least, a killing machine with a mind of it's own. If that is what the Turks have, I imagine Uncle Sam has something better, it also looked stealth.


I wonder how much lag a person with a heads up display sitting in a bunker would have? Might not be great for the US in the Sea of China with a guy sitting in Arizona but a guy sitting on an aircraft carrier there might be workable. For Turkey and their own back yard it makes perfect sense. They said the last generation of fighters will be the last with a person in the plane, might be sooner than we think.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> awee the russian are a little upset......aweeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turkey gets 90% of it's grain from Ukraine and they are a better bet than Russia for Erdogan's pet canal project, both for financing from the west and container traffic through the black sea shortcut to Europe. If Ukraine wins they will own much of the northern coast and much of the sea of Azov too. A military alliance between Turkey and Ukraine would control the Black sea completely, with Russia owning part of the east coast only. If Vlad doesn't sign a peace and Ukraine wins they will control the sea of Azov and most of the black sea, what naval forces Vlad has there will be sunk or stuck in port. This would be a huge humiliation for Vlad.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2022)

Those Baykar drones are killing machines......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> I wonder how much lag a person with a heads up display sitting in a bunker would have? Might not be great for the US in the Sea of China with a guy sitting in Arizona but a guy sitting on an aircraft carrier there might be workable. For Turkey and their own back yard it makes perfect sense. They said the last generation of fighters will be the last with a person in the plane, might be sooner than we think.


A typical analog FPV system has a latency of around 25ms (if I remember correctly) and new encrypted digital systems are almost that fast too. It is reported that the starlink satellite system has very low latency as well. To a human it's real time or close enough.


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Turkey gets 90% of it's grain from Ukraine and they are a better bet than Russia for Erdogan's pet canal project, both for financing from the west and traffic container traffic through the black sea shortcut to Europe. If Ukraine wins they will own much of the northern coast and much of the sea of Azov too. A military alliance between Turkey and Ukraine would control the Black sea completely, with Russia owning part of the east coast only. If Vlad doesn't sign a peace and Ukraine wins they will control the sea of Azov and most of the black sea, what naval forces Vlad has there will be sunk or stuck in port. This would be a huge humiliation for Vlad.


Ukraine does not have a tenth of Russia's naval capacity. I doubt Russia will be driven out.


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A typical analog FPV system has a latency of around 25ms (if I remember correctly) and new encrypted digital systems are almost that fast too. It is reported that the starlink satellite system has very low latency as well. To a human it's real time or close enough.


Just looked up and one report said 20-88 ms. 

Kind of sucks if you are looking for meteors though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> Ukraine does not have a tenth of Russia's naval capacity. I doubt Russia will be driven out.


How much do they have in the black sea? They have to go with what they've got, for as long as there is a war, Turkey won't let any more in. After the war, a bilateral military alliance between Turkey and Ukraine is possible, Poland too, no NATO involvement. America makes bilateral defense alliances outside NATO too. Vlad screwed himself strategically in the Black sea if he loses this war and whether he signs a peace or not. Turkey no longer fears Russia and their canal is a high priority project, they control access to the Black sea.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> Just looked up and one report said 20-88 ms.
> 
> Kind of sucks if you are looking for meteors though.


I don't like it either and more systems are going up, China is planning their own. With more satellites latency will steadily improve along with reception. Musk says the latency will get down to 20ms! Soon the stars will be blinking like strobe lights. With their military utility, Uncle Sam and the DoD will be all in and will need control too, it's way too dangerous not to.


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2022)

*Turkey’s unmanned fighter jet hits production line*






Turkey’s drone magnate Baykar on Saturday announced it has reached a new phase in its unmanned combat aircraft project, unveiling that the first prototype has entered the production line.
"A larger and more agile fish has entered the production line three and a half years later," Selçuk Bayraktar, the chief technology officer (CTO) at the drone maker, said on Twitter.
Bayraktar was referring to the period when Baykar started manufacturing its landmark combat drone Akıncı, dubbed "the flying fish."
The National Unmanned Combat Aerial Vehicle System (MIUS) has been named Kızılelma ("red apple"), Bayraktar said, referring to an expression in Turkish mythology that symbolizes goals, ideas or dreams that are far away, but are more attractive the further that distance may be.
The first prototype was earlier said to be expected to make its maiden flight in 2023, if not before.

MUIS will be jet-powered and is expected to be capable of taking off from and landing on Turkey’s flagship-to-be amphibious assault ship TCG Anadolu.
The landing helicopter dock (LHD) type ship is said to be the first of its kind in the world as a vessel that allows the landing of unmanned combat aerial vehicles (UCAVs) on its dock.
It will be used in multipurpose operations and is set to be delivered this year.
Baykar is currently working on the Bayraktar TB3 UCAV, an upgraded version of the company’s famed Bayraktar TB2.
MIUS and TB3 will both extend Turkey’s drone capabilities from land-based to naval operations as they will both be able to take off from TCG Anadolu.
The autonomously maneuvering MIUS will be capable of operating in tandem with piloted aircraft, and may carry air-to-air missiles, the company says.
"With the 5th generation fighters, the world is witnessing the end of manned fighters. No new manned combat aircraft will be developed. Unmanned systems will increasingly become the strongest elements on the battlefield in the future," Bayraktar earlier said.
"We are also trying to ensure our country’s presence in future competition," he added.
The unmanned fighter jet is projected to conduct a multitude of military actions, such as strategic offensives, close air support (CAS), missile offensives, suppression of enemy air defenses (SEAD) and destruction of enemy air defenses (DEAD).
Baykar in November signed a contract with Ivchenko-Progress, one of the leading Ukrainian companies for the procurement of engines for the MIUS. Ivchenko-Progress was projected to supply the AI-322F Turbofan engine for the jet under the agreement.
The aircraft is set to feature a high operational altitude and takeoff weight of 5,500 kilograms (12,125 pounds). It is envisaged to carry 1.5 tons of useful payload.
It is projected to be capable of flying for five hours and reaching speeds of up to 800 kph (500 mph or Mach 0.64).





__





Turkey’s unmanned fighter jet hits production line | Daily Sabah


Turkey’s drone magnate Baykar on Saturday announced it has reached a new phase in its unmanned combat aircraft project, unveiling that the first...




www.dailysabah.com






TCG Anadolu.


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How much do they have in the black sea? They have to go with what they've got, for as long as there is a war, Turkey won't let any more in. After the war, a bilateral military alliance between Turkey and Ukraine is possible, Poland too, no NATO involvement. America makes bilateral defense alliances outside NATO too. Vlad screwed himself strategically in the Black sea if he loses this war and whether he signs a peace or not. Turkey no longer fears Russia and their canal is a high priority project, they control access to the Black sea.


Turkey is obligated to let the Russian ships that are based there to let them in. Turkey will straddle between Russia and Nato until Russia falls. Doubt that will happen (them falling) but one can hope.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 8, 2022)

Give the Ukrainians a submarine or four to sort out the Russian warships


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2022)

*Analysis: Russia to Dominate the Black Sea in case of Ukraine Conflict *










Analysis: Russia to Dominate the Black Sea in case of Ukraine Conflict - Naval News


While the Black Sea prepares to witness a conflict for the first time over a century, the most pressing question arises: Can Ukraine resist?




www.navalnews.com







Moflow said:


> Give the Ukrainians a submarine or four to sort out the Russian warships


without extensive training.who know its capabilities.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> *Turkey’s unmanned fighter jet hits production line*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are the wings? I see no intakes for vertical lift and from the picture the thing looks more like a stealth cruise missile. Judging from the picture that thing would need to be going near 200 MPH just to stay in the air. They could solid rocket launch it, but landing it would be an issue! Dunno about that one, no wings, no fly from my experience, a lifting body won't do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> Turkey is obligated to let the Russian ships that are based there to let them in. Turkey will straddle between Russia and Nato until Russia falls. Doubt that will happen (them falling) but one can hope.


As long as there is a war, Turkey can block Russian warships and already has. Ukraine could not control the Black sea without an agreement from Turkey and a bilateral military alliance and that can come with a peace treaty. The point is to open up trade mostly on the west side, not control the Black sea, unless required. Ships there are vulnerable to shore launched anti ship missiles and some have a very long reach.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2022)

if your a gamer ck our ARMR 3, you can fly those drones...they're kinda cool in some of the vids people post....js


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512344924129271815
this is not good, time for a loud speaker time...tell those conscripts your UA.....not an orc take back whats yours and your homeland


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> Turkey is obligated to let the Russian ships that are based there to let them in. Turkey will straddle between Russia and Nato until Russia falls. Doubt that will happen (them falling) but one can hope.


What I'm talking about in the Black sea is only possible, if Ukraine wins back Crimea and more or less ejects the Russians from the country. If they blow the bridge at Kerch and take back Mariupol, it will change the strategic situation in the Black sea and that will upset Russia and lead to Vlad's demise quicker. This war is gonna shake things up in Europe and the surrounding areas a lot over the next few years, if Vlad looses, it will be a different world. Europe will have a lot more access to the black sea for containers, oil and LNG tankers (the canal takes them away from Istanbul) from Asia and the middle east, saving thousands of sea miles. This canal project for Erdogan is like the conquest of Ukraine is for Vlad.


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Where are the wings? I see no intakes for vertical lift and from the picture the thing looks more like a stealth cruise missile. Judging from the picture that thing would need to be going near 200 MPH just to stay in the air. They could solid rocket launch it, but landing it would be an issue! Dunno about that one, no wings, no fly from my experience, a lifting body won't do.


The wings are not attached yet.


DIY-HP-LED said:


> Where are the wings? I see no intakes for vertical lift and from the picture the thing looks more like a stealth cruise missile. Judging from the picture that thing would need to be going near 200 MPH just to stay in the air. They could solid rocket launch it, but landing it would be an issue! Dunno about that one, no wings, no fly from my experience, a lifting body won't do.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> The wings are not attached yet.


body looks like F-22? i could be wrong


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What I'm talking about in the Black sea is only possible, if Ukraine wins back Crimea and more or less ejects the Russians from the country. If they blow the bridge at Kerch and take back Mariupol, it will change the strategic situation in the Black sea and that will upset Russia and lead to Vlad's demise quicker. This war is gonna shake things up in Europe and the surrounding areas a lot over the next few years, if Vlad looses, it will be a different world. Europe will have a lot more access to the black sea for containers, oil and LNG tankers (the canal takes them away from Istanbul) from Asia and the middle east, saving thousands of sea miles. This canal project for Erdogan is like the conquest of Ukraine is for Vlad.


Why would they blow a bridge, easier to take the Russian side of the Sea of Azov with the bridge intact. Might as well get some Russian territory out of the conflict.


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> body looks like F-22? i could be wrong


Canard though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> The wings are not attached yet.


Those little blue things in the top left of the bottom photo, look interesting! They too look like they are made to maneuver and don't look like recon drones to me. They appear to have retractable landing gear and look kinda stealthy too. That cockpit looking thing on the front, could be a starlink phased array antenna or a space for one, they don't need to track and move.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> Canard though.


possible with that config


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> Why would they blow a bridge, easier to take the Russian side of the Sea of Azov with the bridge intact. Might as well get some Russian territory out of the conflict.


A bridge too far methinks and the bridge is a permeant threat to Ukraine, Uncle Sam would pull the pin on them if they did IMHO. They would be content getting Crimea back and perhaps a load of abandoned equipment, if they were stupid enough not to burn it before evacuating by sea and air in a panic. Blow that bridge and the whole southern front is fucked, take Mariupol and they are cut off. I'm sure they are asking for our assistance with accomplishing this task discreetly, it won't be easy either.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> Canard though.



Su-33 vib


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5115267
> Su-33 vib


But stealthy.

Found a picture that shows the drone being assembled.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

I think I heard that Russia has one sub in the black sea and it is probably parked on the bottom near the entrance to the Kerch straight, just listening...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> But stealthy.
> 
> Found a picture that shows the drone being assembled.


Stage of assembly my mistake, they looked like a new product in the first picture. Business looks good!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> But stealthy.
> 
> Found a picture that shows the drone being assembled.


Two very large gas tanks over the CG ahead of the engine, it also looks like a candidate for starlink control and it must be on their agenda, everybody in the business must be buzzing about it. If one goes down, Vlad can blame Elon. They appear to be of composite construction and look stealthy to me, which might explain why they are surviving in Ukraine and are so effective. These don't use Isotropic radiation for control signals, they have a tight beam focused on them with a GPS tracking antenna. They still must transmit though when attacking at least, but that could be partly directional too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

They are good at killing civilians, but not troops and might wish they had saved this shit for them, because the Ukrainians will be trying to kill them. If they were accurate they would be using them on Ukrainian defensive positions and not slaughtering innocents. There will be a lot of war criminals in the east and they will try to make sure as few of them get out alive as possible. Officers there who ordered massacres will be targeted for assassination by switchblade drones, they know who they are and where their units will be.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*39 killed in Ukraine train station missile strike as civilians flee Russian war*














The Russia-Ukraine War: April 7, 2022


Full coverage of Russia’s invasion of Ukraine




www.wsj.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are good at killing civilians, but not troops and might wish they had saved this shit for them, because the Ukrainians will be trying to kill them. If they were accurate they would be using them on Ukrainian defensive positions and not slaughtering innocents. There will be a lot of war criminals in the east and they will try to make sure as few of them get out alive as possible. Officers there who ordered massacres will be targeted for assassination by switchblade drones, they know who they are and where their units will be.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *39 killed in Ukraine train station missile strike as civilians flee Russian war*


yeah i've been going through that mess........russian launched 2 SS22 missile out of Donbas region according to US assessments......and oh course as the russian would do......"no we didn't", they clearly did

correction:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512480718701617153
SS21's


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

I'd say after this week, even junior officers who ordered war crimes will end up in The Hague for them, if they have the radio traffic and their troops are captured and used as witnesses, even some of the troops could end up there, or tried for murder in Ukraine. Legally they are not POWs, they are common criminals, there was and still is no declaration of war. Some of them might have justice meted out to them on the spot and nobody in their unit will say a fucking word about it and nobody in the government will care either. Imagine a jury in Ukraine convicting a soldier of executing, a murdering notorious war criminal, not gonna happen.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'd say after this week, even junior officers who ordered war crimes will end up in The Hague for them, if they have the radio traffic and their troops are captured and used as witnesses, even some of the troops could end up there, or tried for murder in Ukraine. Legally they are not POWs, they are common criminals, there was and still is no declaration of war. Some of them might have justice meted out to them on the spot and nobody in their unit will say a fucking word about it and nobody in the government will care either. Imagine a jury in Ukraine convicting a soldier of executing a murdering a notorious war criminal, not gonna happen.


a lot of the capture are returning to the war, but not on the Russian side, it's the UA side....Free Russia Batallion......


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2022)

*ACLU denounces bill to allow seized Russian oligarch assets to fund Ukraine*
The American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU) this week denounced a bill that would authorize President Biden to seize assets held by Russian oligarchs.

The bipartisan legislation, which took aim at the “corruption of Vladimir Putin’s repressive regime,” was opposed by the ACLU as “unconstitutional.”

“This bill was so unconstitutional that it raised the prospect that a sanctioned Russian national could win in an American court, which likely would have struck down both the statute and the sanction as being unconstitutional,” said ACLU federal policy director Christopher Anders.

Under H.R. 6930, or the “Asset Seizure for Ukraine Reconstruction Act,” the administration would be able to confiscate and sell property valued more than $5 million that belongs to Russian oligarchs found to have supported Russian President Vladimir Putin’s invasion of Ukraine.

The funds acquired by the administration would then be used to provide assistance to Ukraine, according to Reps. Tom Malinowski (D-N.J.) and Joe Wilson (R-S.C.), who introduced the bill.

“It would be fitting and right to use the wealth that supported Putin’s regime to rebuild the country Putin is destroying,” said Malinowski in a statement. “The Ukrainian people should see the boats, planes, and villas of Putin’s enablers being seized and sold, and they should know that the proceeds will help their country and cause.”

The lawmakers mentioned luxury villas, yachts and airplanes as property that could potentially be confiscated under the legislation. The congressman further stated that “military and humanitarian assistance, post-conflict reconstruction and technology to ensure the free flow of information in Ukraine” are resources the asset sales could provide to the people of Ukraine.

The bill, which would be authorized for two years after its initial enactment if passed, was ordered Tuesday to be amended before returning to the House for a second vote.

“Those who have accumulated great wealth and influence under Vladimir Putin and off the backs of the Russian people should not be able to hide their assets in the United States while Putin commits atrocities against the Ukrainian people,” Wilson said, in reference to the legislation. “Putin has chosen mafia rule, and the global community must respond accordingly.”








ACLU denounces bill to allow seized Russian oligarch assets to fund Ukraine


The American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU) this week denounced a bill that would authorize President Biden to seize assets held by Russian oligarchs. The bipartisan legislation, which took aim at th…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2022)

*Russian missile that struck rail station had ‘for the children’ written on it *
A Russian missile that struck a train station in Kramatorsk, Ukraine — killing at least 50 — had a Russian phrase scribbled on its side that translated to “for the children,” pushing Russian propaganda.

Russia has repeatedly accused Ukraine of purposefully killing civilians, including children, and the message on the missile may have been meant to advance that claim.

Sergej Sumlenny, an expert on Russia who tweeted about the incident, said the message may have been meant to indicate that it was sent in the name of the Russian children who have suffered or been killed.

Children were among those reportedly killed in the deadly attack on the Kramatorsk rail station, adding to the growing mass civilian casualties from the war.

Ukrainian officials have accused Russian forces of targeting shelters with children. In March, Russia struck a theater in Mariupol that had the word “children” written on both sides of it, killing more than 300 people. About 1,200 women and children were hiding there.

In the Kramatorsk strike, 5 children were among the 50 people killed. One hundred people were injured. Ukraine’s prosecutor general’s office said women and children made up a majority of the nearly 4,000 people who were taking shelter inside the station, according to the BBC. 

The train station was being used to assist in civilian evacuations.

“Not having the strength and courage to confront us on the battlefield, they are cynically destroying the civilian population. This is evil that knows no bounds. And if it is not punished it will never stop,” Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky said in a Facebook post Friday.








Russian missile that struck rail station had ‘for the children’ written on it


A Russian missile that struck a train station in Kramatorsk, Ukraine — killing at least 50 — had a Russian phrase scribbled on its side that translated to “for the children,” pushing Russian propag…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russian missile that struck rail station had ‘for the children’ written on it *
> A Russian missile that struck a train station in Kramatorsk, Ukraine — killing at least 50 — had a Russian phrase scribbled on its side that translated to “for the children,” pushing Russian propaganda.
> 
> Russia has repeatedly accused Ukraine of purposefully killing civilians, including children, and the message on the missile may have been meant to advance that claim.
> ...


Serious people were vowing to hunt those responsible for atrocities inside Russia for decades, Vlad will need his iron curtain and it had better be a tight one. One day I would expect to see them on the internet, as part of a hit list and their names and pictures will be published in future Ukrainian newspapers. This shit won't be forgotten for a long time and if they sign a peace the Ukrainian government will need to repress some of it at least.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> a lot of the capture are returning to the war, but not on the Russian side, it's the UA side....Free Russia Batallion......


The war criminals won't surrender, especially the officers, they must know what awaits them, they will be lucky to end up in The Hague. Ukrainian intelligence has a file on every officer in the Russian army and especially every one in Ukraine, they probably have files on every one of the soldiers too and the units they belonged to and where they were stationed. Not everybody will end up in the anti Putin legion, even if they changed their minds, some are guilty of murder and like cops, there are a lot of video cameras around these days, including in the sky, to hold them to account along with eyewitness accounts, radio intercepts and other evidence, including their subordinates looking for a deal.

Russian prisoners convicted of war crimes, would not do well in Ukrainian prisons, even the convicts there are patriots and quite a few were given probation in the army to work off their sentences. They had many volunteers from the prisons as well, they have families too and many things have been set aside in this war.

If you were doing 6 months for a DUI or possession of drugs, your probably in the army or reserves, under command and discipline now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The war criminals won't surrender, especially the officers, they must know what awaits them, they will be lucky to end up in The Hague. Ukrainian intelligence has a file on every officer in the Russian army and especially every one in Ukraine, they probably have files on every one of the soldiers too and the units they belonged to and where they were stationed. Not everybody will end up in the anti Putin legion, even if they changed their minds, some are guilty of murder and like cops, there are a lot of video cameras around these days, including in the sky, to hold them to account along with eyewitness accounts, radio intercepts and other evidence, including their subordinates looking for a deal.
> 
> Russian prisoners convicted of war crimes, would not do well in Ukrainian prisons, even the convicts there are patriots and quite a few were given probation in the army to work off their sentences. They had many volunteers from the prisons as well, they have families too and many things have been set aside in this war.
> 
> If you were doing 6 months for a DUI or possession of drugs, your probably in the army or reserves, under command and discipline now.


oh war criminals will be on the run look at how long they took to track down the serbs that did war crimes......

UA intel is good, very good...and i would think that every russian service man get to met them right off the bat, if the intel branch doesn't see they did nothing, they get offered to go to the battalion on the condition they have to spill there guts....keep in mind i'm just guessing in that last part.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2022)

freaking numb nuts......hope they all get cancer or radiation poisoning


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512543330223239169


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> freaking numb nuts......hope they all get cancer or radiation poisoning
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512543330223239169


Maybe they withdrew in the west because so many were getting sick. I'm sure the Ukrainians are going over equipment with Geiger counters before dealing with it, I would. The radioactive dust they kicked up coated their tanks, got on their hands and in their mouths and lungs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

Ya know they do make these things in larger scale and flying a few over or near the Russians would cause them to panic! I'd panic if I saw one of these over my position even in the distance! Say a foam half scale fake one with a couple of those cheap jet engines...  Make some explosions on the ground to give em some special effects too.

Comrade General, they are attacking with American A10 Warthogs!






*GIANT RC A-10 WARTHOG WITH BRRRRT & FLARE*


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> Why would they blow a bridge, easier to take the Russian side of the Sea of Azov with the bridge intact. Might as well get some Russian territory out of the conflict.


Yes!


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2022)

*Finland hit by cyberattack, airspace breach*
Finland was hit with cyberattacks and an airspace breach on Friday while Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky was speaking to the Finnish Parliament. 

The country’s Ministry of Defense tweeted earlier Friday its website was under attack and it would shutter until further notice.

A few hours later, after resolving the issue, the department clarified that the cyberattack was a denial-of-service attack, which aims to shut down a website so users are unable to access its information. 

The attack also affected the Finnish foreign ministry’s websites, according to the ministry’s Twitter.

The ministry said it was investigating the matter and got its sites working hours later.

Right before the cyberattacks, Finland announced a Russian aircraft had potentially violated the country’s airspace, Bloomberg reported.

Amid the violation of Finnish airspace and the cyberattacks, Zelensky was speaking to Finland regarding Russia’s invasion of Ukraine. 

“President Zelenskyy gave a historic address to the Parliament today,” the foreign ministry tweeted. “Finland firmly supports Ukraine in its efforts to defend freedom and democracy. #StandWithUkraine.”

Finland has been reconsidering its stance on NATO membership since the Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, angering Moscow. 

Russia previously threatened Finland and Sweden if they attempted to join the NATO alliance. 

“Finland and Sweden should not base their security on damaging the security of other countries and their accession to NATO can have detrimental consequences and face some military and political consequences,” Russian foreign ministry spokesperson Maria Zakharova said soon after Russia attacked Ukraine.








Finland hit by cyberattack, airspace breach


Finland was hit with cyberattacks and an airspace breach on Friday while Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky was speaking to the Finnish Parliament. The country’s Ministry of Defense tweeted ea…




thehill.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> *Finland hit by cyberattack, airspace breach*
> Finland was hit with cyberattacks and an airspace breach on Friday while Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky was speaking to the Finnish Parliament.
> 
> The country’s Ministry of Defense tweeted earlier Friday its website was under attack and it would shutter until further notice.
> ...


and they're going into NATO too....soon


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2022)

yeah this whole missile thing isn't gonna fly......debunked


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512365048018132997


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512493130783895552

we don't wanna


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 8, 2022)

Looks like a whole bunch of Russian Paratroopers refused to go die for Putin.



> *Putin left raging after 60 Russian paratroopers stage mutiny and refuse to fight*


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> *Finland hit by cyberattack, airspace breach*
> Finland was hit with cyberattacks and an airspace breach on Friday while Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky was speaking to the Finnish Parliament.
> 
> The country’s Ministry of Defense tweeted earlier Friday its website was under attack and it would shutter until further notice.
> ...


That's it. Send in the Troll Hammer! 






Kippis


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2022)

*Born Under Putin, Dead Under Putin: Russia’s Teenage Soldiers Dying in Ukraine*
Yulia Ivkina would have preferred her husband to become a carpenter, not a soldier.

But as the coronavirus pandemic dented the Russian labor market and the newlyweds from the western city of Pskov tried for a baby, 18-year-old Igor Ivkin reasoned a short-term contract in the army was the best option to safeguard his family’s future.









Born Under Putin, Dead Under Putin: Russia’s Teenage Soldiers Dying in Ukraine - The Moscow Times


Yulia Ivkina would have preferred her husband to become a carpenter, not a soldier. But as the coronavirus pandemic dented the Russian labor market and the newlyweds from the western city of Pskov tried for a baby, 18-year-old Igor Ivkin reasoned a short-term contract in the army was the best...




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

Let them come and pay for it every mile and there are still troops hidden in Izyum, they will counter attack their flanks from inside and outside and cut them off. The Ukrainians have large forces and know Vlad's plan down to the last detail and need to destroy this army as much as they can before the next one arrives.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ukraine War: What is the significance of Kramatorsk missile attack?*


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2022)

*Russian Activists Find Ways to Protest Despite the Bans*
*Protesters bring home the horror of Mariupol and Bucha to Russians.*
Despite the ban on virtually any form of protest - even standing alone on the street with a blank piece of paper will get you detained - Russians are protesting anyway.

In Moscow a man in a black wool hat with his hands tied behind his back with a strip of sheeting lay in street in the center of the Russian capital. This was part of a street protest called Bucha-Moscow shown on the Kholod journal Telegram channel.









Russian Activists Find Ways to Protest Despite the Bans - The Moscow Times


Gallery |




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russian Activists Find Ways to Protest Despite the Bans*
> *Protesters bring home the horror of Mariupol and Bucha to Russians.*
> Despite the ban on virtually any form of protest - even standing alone on the street with a blank piece of paper will get you detained - Russians are protesting anyway.
> 
> ...


Vlad will need to go full Stalin in a few months, but a repeat is a lot harder these days. Vlad is a murder, but I don't think he is a Stalin, that takes a special kind of talent. He is a brute and a viscous asshole, but Gulags these days might be a bit too much for Russia, even his fans know about Stalin, everybody does and in a lot more detail than we do.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

*Von der Leyen offers Ukraine fast track to EU membership | DW News*






European Commission President Ursula von der Leyen in Kyiv on Friday presented Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy with paperwork for his country to join the European Union.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Von der Leyen offers Ukraine fast track to EU membership | DW News*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did u see her eyes when she turned around....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

*Ukraine War: UK to send £100m of military support to Ukraine*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

*Grandmother goes on epic Putin rant after town defeats Russian troops*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

Anybody against helping Ukraine is fucked politically in almost any country in the west. Hungary just reelected Orban, but he will change his tune after this week, or STFU. Democracies run the spectrum and not all of them are as liberal as others, it takes time to evolve socially and make that "more perfect union". At least with democracy societies have that chance to evolve, grow and become more liberal.

Trump had better STFU too and Tucker might want to take a long overdue vacation for a spell. Every time Donald mentions Vlad, Moscow Mitch dies a little bit inside! The hawk wing of the GOP is more than all in on this one as is much of the base, they are walking the tight rope with the lunatics and fascists on this one. They were Vlad's American fan club not too long ago and some still are, an big percentage of them will do whatever Trump wants them too, no matter what. Remember all those republican senators in Moscow? They are all running for cover now and many took Russian money through the NRA, who are also on the legal ropes and coming apart at the seams.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Apr 8, 2022)

A Reuters article said some Russian conscripts are being issued Mosin bolt-action rifles pulled from storage.

They were developed before WW1


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> *Analysis: Russia to Dominate the Black Sea in case of Ukraine Conflict *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think their navy will be pretty irrelevant, this war is being fought on the ground in Ukraine. if they lose the war, their ships would be wise to withdraw, and not risk further EU and NATO provocation.
last i heard, the Ukrainians controlled enough of the area to make landing troops or equipment by sea a risky proposition, the Ukrainians would be very happy to sink an incredibly expensive russian warship with a cheap ass missile


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> *Finland hit by cyberattack, airspace breach*
> Finland was hit with cyberattacks and an airspace breach on Friday while Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky was speaking to the Finnish Parliament.
> 
> The country’s Ministry of Defense tweeted earlier Friday its website was under attack and it would shutter until further notice.
> ...


If they tought Ukraine was something, try attacking either of them and see what happens, even without outside help! Welcome to NATO, they will both be joining and can do it nearly overnight, we've trained with them and integrated communications systems already, both are armed to the teeth with modern weapons of domestic manufacture and they sell weapons to NATO now. The Russians are busy in Ukraine now and will be until their army dies there and most of their equipment is either destroyed or captured. If they don't join NATO, it's because they won't need to after Russia is defeated in Ukraine.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512344924129271815
> this is not good, time for a loud speaker time...tell those conscripts your UA.....not an orc take back whats yours and your homeland


this confuses me...russia is conscripting Ukrainians? or russian sympathizers in the contested territory around Luhansk and Mariupol?
that seems unwise to me, but much of the russians "strategy" has seemed unwise to me since the day they attacked...if the people they are conscripting are willing to fight for russia, why aren't they already doing it? and if they are already doing it, then who will continue the fight they are already involved with?....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> A Reuters article said some Russian conscripts are being issued Mosin bolt-action rifles pulled from storage.
> 
> They were developed before WW1
> 
> ...


They must have sold off all their AK's for money, or through corruption, they had many millions of them at one time. The new NATO countries have all of theirs's and now many are in Ukraine arming reservists, along with mortars and RPGs, next it will be tanks and whatever other old soviet equipment they have. Hungry has a lot of T72 tanks apparently, the most of all and Ukraine is hungry for them and I'm sure Uncle Sam is using the carrot and stick in equal measure to get them.

There was a global market for AKs of all kinds for decades and they would be easy for some corrupt colonel to sell, if they were sitting on warehouses of them and figured they would never be used.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i've been going through that mess........russian launched 2 SS22 missile out of Donbas region according to US assessments......and oh course as the russian would do......"no we didn't", they clearly did
> 
> correction:
> 
> ...


well where the motherfuck else would it have come from? it irritates me when an idiot expects me to believe their idiotic lies...
i suppose they'll try to blame it on the Ukrainians somehow, say they're trying to make russia look bad...like russia needs any fucking help looking bad. 
i don't suppose it matters much at this point, but i can't respect a bully who lies about being a bully. i would still look on them like vermin, but now i look on them like spineless cowardly lying vermin...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> A Reuters article said some Russian conscripts are being issued Mosin bolt-action rifles pulled from storage.
> 
> They were developed before WW1
> 
> ...


The rest of their kit looks cold war as do the helmets. There is no excuse for sending troops into modern battle like this, they must have nothing else to give them. One wonders what will those reservists be armed with when they find their armories empty too? Has much Russian ammo been sold on Ebay or other gun places online in the last 25 years? What was the date stamped on it? Go to black market places on the dark web that deal in arms and you still might find Russian stuff being sold there.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'd say after this week, even junior officers who ordered war crimes will end up in The Hague for them, if they have the radio traffic and their troops are captured and used as witnesses, even some of the troops could end up there, or tried for murder in Ukraine. Legally they are not POWs, they are common criminals, there was and still is no declaration of war. Some of them might have justice meted out to them on the spot and nobody in their unit will say a fucking word about it and nobody in the government will care either. Imagine a jury in Ukraine convicting a soldier of executing, a murdering notorious war criminal, not gonna happen.


while i don't want any of them to escape justice, i would settle for them killing every russian on Ukrainian soil. don't leave a single russian soldier alive, send them all home in bodybags, C.O.D. 
then they can start trying to nab every officer in russia that had anything to do with it...kidnap them in the night like the Israelis were doing to nazis after ww2, put them on public trial in the hague, and televise their executions when they're found guilty


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> while i don't want any of them to escape justice, i would settle for them killing every russian on Ukrainian soil. don't leave a single russian soldier alive, send them all home in bodybags, C.O.D.
> then they can start trying to nab every officer in russia that had anything to do with it...kidnap them in the night like the Israelis were doing to nazis after ww2, put them on public trial in the hague, and televise their executions when they're found guilty


There are Ukrainian prisoners or there had better be and they are holding civilians hostages in Russia and will hold more. If the Ukrainians win, they can raid into Russian territory and march hundreds of thousands of Russians back to Ukraine at gun point and do an exchange. The Ukrainians have to play by the rules of civilized warfare, but on the battlefield things can get personal. The Ukrainians will have a list of Russian officers at least and I would expect a lot more casualties among their officers with the arrival of switchblades and there are far more than 100 hundred. In the video above Boris of the UK announced they are sending them too and they make them under license as does Turkey. Taking out Russian officers has a serious effect on their performance because of how they are structured. Combat experienced officers will be replaced by green ones and when they take out their chain of command they become paralyzed, officers run the show and motivate the troops, they have no NCO corps like we do. So I figure officers are high priority targets for switchblades and a lot are gonna die first. In addition the government will have teams hunting for individuals using snipers and drones, they know where they are.


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think their navy will be pretty irrelevant, this war is being fought on the ground in Ukraine. if they lose the war, their ships would be wise to withdraw, and not risk further EU and NATO provocation.
> last i heard, the Ukrainians controlled enough of the area to make landing troops or equipment by sea a risky proposition, the Ukrainians would be very happy to sink an incredibly expensive russian warship with a cheap ass missile


Odessa.

The ships could park at the edge of the maximum distance their guns can hit and turn the city to dust. They do not want Ukraine to have a port city. They do not care if there is anything left, as long as the Ukrainians do not have it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think their navy will be pretty irrelevant, this war is being fought on the ground in Ukraine. if they lose the war, their ships would be wise to withdraw, and not risk further EU and NATO provocation.
> last i heard, the Ukrainians controlled enough of the area to make landing troops or equipment by sea a risky proposition, the Ukrainians would be very happy to sink an incredibly expensive russian warship with a cheap ass missile


They were talking about going Iranian and putting antiship missiles on small fast boats, like PT boats and the UK is helping with it and shore launched versions on trucks too. You could even use a Javelin against a ship. The Russians will need to keep their distance, if the Ukrainians take Mariupol on the coast it's right across from the Kerch bridge, about 100 miles due south, Berdyansk is closer. If they have access to the sea of Azov, they can threaten Vlad's pride and joy at Kerch and cut off an entire Russian army in the south in a single stroke. Vlad must have it guarded well, he'd better cause I'm certain it's on the Ukrainian's wish list and they asked for help to destroy it, it is of no value to Ukraine and represents a threat. It's easy enough to rebuild a few spans in the future if required during peace time. The only one who wanted it was Vlad, to consolidate his conquest and to steal more territory, that was it's purpose.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> Odessa.
> 
> The ships could park at the edge of the maximum distance their guns can hit and turn the city to dust. They do not want Ukraine to have a port city. They do not care if there is anything left, as long as the Ukrainians do not have it.


From 25 miles they will be vulnerable to UK supplied antiship missiles, they can't get into gun range, or won't soon. They could attack with missiles, but Ukraine has antiship cruise missiles under test that can reach out a long way and can cover much of the Black sea and all of the sea of Azov.

I think Vlad has a ship across the channel in under the Kerch bridge or in front of it now, blocking the entrance to the sea of Azov. It looks like they have been fortifying the bridge too around the bases of the support pillars, so Vlad must be concerned about his weak link to Crimea.


----------



## Offmymeds (Apr 8, 2022)

The Russians have gathered the cannon fodder for the first wave. Poor bastards will be marching to their deaths.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

*Russian rockets hit train station in Kramatorsk, Donetsk region | DW News*





Breaking news out of eastern Ukraine, where more than 30 people have been killed and over 100 more wounded after Russian rockets hit a train station in the city of Kramatorsk in the Donetsk region. The station was being used to evacuate civilians to safer parts of the country. Officials say thousands of people were at the station at the time of the attack. 

The head of the regional administration posted images on social media, showing dead bodies outside the station. Officials say it's one of the deadliest strikes of the six week-old war. Rescue workers are on the scene.


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> From 25 miles they will be vulnerable to UK supplied antiship missiles, they can't get into gun range, or won't soon. They could attack with missiles, but Ukraine has antiship cruise missiles under test that can reach out a long way and can cover much of the Black sea and all of the sea of Azov.
> 
> I think Vlad has a ship across the channel in under the Kerch bridge or in front of it now, blocking the entrance to the sea of Azov. It looks like they have been fortifying the bridge too around the bases of the support pillars, so Vlad must be concerned about his weak link to Crimea.


*Ukraine Asks US Navy For Anti-Ship Missiles*
Reuters April 7,
_Ukraine’s latest request to the Pentagon includes land-based anti-ship missiles. _

By Daphne Psaledakis (Reuters) The United States will send new weapon systems to Ukraine, Washington’s top diplomat said on Thursday after NATO foreign ministers agreed to accelerate arms deliveries in response to Russia’s invasion.

Urged by Ukrainian Foreign Minister Dmytro Kuleba to end bureaucracy-driven delays, U.S. Secretary of State Antony Blinken said the United States and 30 other countries were sending weapons to Ukraine and that that process would intensify.









Ukraine Asks US Navy For Anti-Ship Missiles


Ukraine’s latest request to the Pentagon includes land-based anti-ship missiles. By Daphne Psaledakis (Reuters) The United States will send new weapon systems to Ukraine, Washington’s top diplomat said on Thursday...




gcaptain.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> *Born Under Putin, Dead Under Putin: Russia’s Teenage Soldiers Dying in Ukraine*
> Yulia Ivkina would have preferred her husband to become a carpenter, not a soldier.
> 
> But as the coronavirus pandemic dented the Russian labor market and the newlyweds from the western city of Pskov tried for a baby, 18-year-old Igor Ivkin reasoned a short-term contract in the army was the best option to safeguard his family’s future.
> ...


We all get caught up in tribalism that lowers empathy for the "other", it is an instinctual reaction. We too are on the Ukrainian team, at least psychologically and have less sympathy for the Russians, or modulate it. These feelings have grown along with anger and disgust at their reported behavior and what we witness virtually with our own eyes in this internet and cellphone age in the information battleground.

We developed these propensities long ago in our social evolution and the competition between proto humans and humans and among humans for tens of thousands of years. The competition wasn't just among individuals, but among social groups of individuals, war is a group activity, like the hunt and often a community effort, then came agrarian civilization.

We can see this tribalism at work in the states now, as the little Trump tribe is being broken up by a dormant loyalty to the larger tribe of the nation. War is afoot and even though we aren't actually in it, we are to an extent psychologically in the tribe and are enforcing group discipline too, it is unpopular to be pro Putin these days. His biggest fans on the right would probably kill ya today for spouting Russian shit, at least some of the violent and volatile ones.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukraine Asks US Navy For Anti-Ship Missiles*
> Reuters April 7,
> _Ukraine’s latest request to the Pentagon includes land-based anti-ship missiles. _
> 
> ...


They want everything they can get and we can't give them enough, I don't blame them at all for shooting for the moon and putting as much heat on allies as they can, they have public support and they are exploiting it to the max, good on them! More advanced weapons means fewer causalities for them and things like precision guided artillery rounds and mortars can pin point Russian positions and equipment before an assault even begins. American antiship missiles like Harpoon antiship missiles have a range of 100 miles of course they want some, I dunno what the UK are giving them, they use Harpoons too. The US navy is upgrading from the Harpoon, so they could send a lot if they want.


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They want everything they can get and we can't give them enough, I don't blame them at all for shooting for the moon and putting as much heat on allies as they can, they have public support and they are exploiting it to the max, good on them! More advanced weapons means fewer causalities for them and things like precision guided artillery rounds and mortars can pin point Russian positions and equipment before an assault even begins. American antiship missiles like Harpoon antiship missiles have a range of 100 miles of course they want some, I dunno what the UK are giving them, they use Harpoons too. The US navy is upgrading from the Harpoon, so they could send a lot if they want.


I would outfit a cigar boat with lots of armour and a big engine and tank of gas then point it toward the ships by remote control with a few dummies in navy gear. Outfit a keel that goes below the wake of the boat and the real surprise travels under the wake. A big mother of a bomb. Once the boat is blown to bits the torpedo section takes over. By that time it would be too late to stop it. Might only work the first few times but it should be a good return on investment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> I would outfit a cigar boat with lots of armour and a big engine and tank of gas then point it toward the ships by remote control with a few dummies in navy gear. Outfit a keel that goes below the wake of the boat and the real surprise travels under the wake. A big mother of a bomb. Once the boat is blown to bits the torpedo section takes over. By that time it would be too late to stop it. Might only work the first few times but it should be a good return on investment.


They are looking for anything innovative that might work, they are at war and will take chances. If someone private in the EU wanted to build them something custom, I don't see an issue, there are pissed off rich people in the EU too who might finance a project. If someone had an idea, getting some engineers to make it work should not be an issue either. Mounting a couple of Harpoons on a small fast boat they can find along the coast somewhere would be what they would end up doing and a fiberglass hull it's metal fittings removed would lower the radar profile, they would have a hundred mile punch when working with a drone and hide behind something else like a ship or an island after firing. That snake island where they took prisoners would be a good spot for some dug in harpoons and some infantry with Javelins to repel assaults etc it guards the bay is 10 miles off shore and about 100 miles from Crimea and 70 miles south of Odessa, it can also be defended with harpoons on shore 10 miles away. I don't think the Russians occupied it and even if they did a missile or two should do the job.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

Fuck you Vlad, you are in no position to threaten anybody and Finland should demand territory back from Russia that Stalin stole.
Now would be a good time to do it and if Russia attacked them while they were applying, it would be a different ballgame than with Ukraine. Sweden would support them and join NATO too.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Finland eyes NATO membership, hit with cyberattacks*






As Finland weighs joining the NATO alliance, it was hit by cyberattacks on government websites on Friday. The country also had its airspace breached, while Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy was speaking virtually to members of Finland's Parliament.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

*Russians are booby-trapping cities they leave behind*





Ret. Gen. Anthony Zinni says there's no military value to booby traps, but video from Ukraine suggests Russians are leaving dangerous traps behind as they leave some areas.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

*Cyprus SUPPORTS Ukraine With Soviet-Made Weapons*


----------



## GoatSoup (Apr 9, 2022)

I've always heard that to assault a position it takes 3:1 manpower over the defenders to insure an assualt suceeds.
So Putin assualted with ~200,000 and the Ukr has over 600,000 in reserve and active troops not to memtion the scads of motivated malitia that will call in Russian positions on their cell phones. 

Vlad miscalculated the odds and will pay the price. aybe he will stumble on the steps in the Kremlin and fix the situation?


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 9, 2022)

Meh. Vlad's old school.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

The General had better stay in Russia and not too close to the border either, he will be a switchblade target if he gets in range of either the switchblade 300 or 600 or anything else they can use to kill him. He won't want to be touring the front anytime soon, or someone will program his face into a switchblade 300 and tell it to go get him.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



https://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-europe-61032786


Russia is believed to have reorganized its military leadership in Ukraine, with Gen Alexander Dvornikov given overall charge


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

I figure the Russian advances in the east will find a lot of IED's in their path, they know the exact roads they are coming down and when. So they ambush them and destroy as many as they can, before withdrawing to the next ambush, while leaving IED's all along the road every 100 feet or so and snipers. Drone observers can tell them when to make the cellphone call and each one has it's phone number programed into a list and perhaps a discreet marker close by that can only be seen from the air.

The Ukrainians have more defensive weapons than offensive ones at this point and tactical withdrawals and ambushes are the best way to use them until lend lease comes through when Vlad second army arrives. They will wear them down like this, get them far from logistical support, then attack their flanks and cut off the spearheads from supply and perhaps advancing on the counter attack. When the new weapons arrive the tactics will change accordingly, so will the strategy. The Ukrainians should have very large forces deployed after 43 days of war, far more than the number of Russians currently in the country even with extra help arriving from Russia. Their regular army used for offensive operations must be growing weekly with NATO support, training and equipment. Eastern Poland must be like a vast training camp and supply dump by now or soon will be.

The Russians might be short on guns, but the new NATO members had all their millions of Soviet AKs, RPG and mortars and either gave or will give them to Ukraine, along with tanks. However Russia has been issuing bolt action rifles to some troops, where are all their millions of AKs? Were they sold on the black market over the decades? There was a huge market for them and they would be easy to sell, so would Russian ammo and I heard about that being sold online years ago.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How Russian Tanks Are Being Destroyed*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Some local Ukrainian TV news with English captions, these boys are local reservists mopping up and collecting equipment for use against the Russians. You can see their attitude, they know they will win in the end and are willing to do what it takes to do it, now more than ever. Practical working men who know how to deal with this kind of stuff and get it back up and running if they need to or send it somewhere where it will be refurbished for their army. I hope they have Geiger counters and hose it down at least, if it's hot!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russian Tanks: Ukrainian Trophies I Dispatches From Ukraine I ARTE.tv Documentary*






On the border between Belarus and Ukraine is the abandoned detritus of war. Military equipment left by the side of the road. Hats. Even meals. Ukrainian civilians and soldiers pick up what the Russians leave behind.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Russian soldiers at Chernobyl spent a month sleeping in a radioactive forest, exposed themselves to potentially dangerous levels of radiation, and ignored their own nuclear experts: report


Ukrainian officials have said Russian troops showed signs of radiation sickness at Chernobyl, one of the most toxic places on Earth.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They don't train for nearly as long or as well as NATO troops, they are trained to follow orders, not to think for themselves and are trained in their trade, like artillery and not generally. If NATO troops came upon a drone wiped Russian mortar unit, they would know how to use the weapons against the enemy and would proceed to do so without orders and they were trained on enemy equipment. I figure 3 weeks of training then on the train to the slaughter house, driven like cattle by lot's of officers and sergeants with no real authority or much experience.
> 
> Personally I don't know where Vlad will find the warm bodies with the current bunch of conscripts the last of them are usually inducted in June. He would rather eat shit and die, than call up the reserves, he might be afraid to for a variety of reasons, the condition of their equipment being one of them.


This callup can be for anyone who was a conscript since 2012. They do not have a national guard like in the States. There would have been no training since they had got out. So for some that will have been ten years. Out of necessity they do go through a 90 day boot camp.


----------



## printer (Apr 9, 2022)

*Antonov urged the West to stop pumping weapons to Ukraine *
The West must stop pumping weapons to Ukraine, Russian Ambassador to Washington Anatoly Antonov said at an online conference of the Schiller Institute. "It is extremely important that Western countries stop adding fuel to the fire by pumping weapons into the Kyiv regime," he said.

In addition, the ambassador added, there is a clear need for the United States and its allies to urge Ukraine to comply with international humanitarian law.

"We will never tolerate the killing of civilians, as well as the killing and torture of captured Russian soldiers," Antonov stressed.

He noted that it is extremely important to achieve the denazification and demilitarization of Ukraine in order to consolidate its non-nuclear status and adherence to international agreements on the non-proliferation of weapons of mass destruction.

"We must do everything to prevent the undermining of the Treaty on the Non-Proliferation of Nuclear Weapons. There should be no threats to Russia coming from Ukrainian territory," the ambassador said. According to him, this is the purpose of the special military operation.

Against this background, the United States and its NATO allies are increasing arms supplies to Kiev . So, this week the US Senate approved a draft law on lend-lease, which will simplify the provision of military assistance to Ukraine.

The Kremlin noted that such a decision would not help the Russian-Ukrainian negotiations, but, on the contrary, would only have a negative effect.








Антонов призвал Запад прекратить накачивать Украину оружием


Запад должен прекратить накачивать Украину оружием, заявил российский посол в Вашингтоне Анатолий Антонов на онлайн-конференции Института Шиллера. РИА Новости, 09.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog






"Please stop, think of the children."


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2022)

printer said:


> I wonder how much lag a person with a heads up display sitting in a bunker would have? Might not be great for the US in the Sea of China with a guy sitting in Arizona but a guy sitting on an aircraft carrier there might be workable. For Turkey and their own back yard it makes perfect sense. They said the last generation of fighters will be the last with a person in the plane, might be sooner than we think.


Having a person in the plane limits the performance due to effect of gravity on people. When you don't have to worry about the pilot blacking out, the maneuvering can be much more jittery.


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2022)

Moflow said:


> Give the Ukrainians a submarine or four to sort out the Russian warships


With lend/lease we should be able to.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2022)

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/national-security/us-using-declassified-intel-fight-info-war-russia-even-intel-isnt-rock-rcna23014

even if we use outright lies, who cares? turn about is fair play, and they've been lying since they expelled their first breaths


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

injinji said:


> This callup can be for anyone who was a conscript since 2012. They do not have a national guard like in the States. There would have been no training since they had got out. So for some that will have been ten years. Out of necessity they do go through a 90 day boot camp.


Normally I'd say yes, but you are dealing with Russia and Putin. The train could drop them off at the depot to be equipped, then back on the train to the slaughter house a couple of days later. They are just meat to them, not men and citizens and the great leader needs a victory for the big victory parade on May 9th.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2022)

printer said:


> *Antonov urged the West to stop pumping weapons to Ukraine *
> The West must stop pumping weapons to Ukraine, Russian Ambassador to Washington Anatoly Antonov said at an online conference of the Schiller Institute. "It is extremely important that Western countries stop adding fuel to the fire by pumping weapons into the Kyiv regime," he said.
> 
> In addition, the ambassador added, there is a clear need for the United States and its allies to urge Ukraine to comply with international humanitarian law.
> ...


i don't trust my government to tell me the truth about everything, but on most things it's very difficult for them to get away with lying. the world has become a global place, with local reporters and foreign correspondents covering the same stories. when those stories don't match up, it can cause embarassing situations, and the governments of the world have caught on to that. they do still lie about some things, but most of what they tell us is true, out of necessity, if nothing else. it's too easy to catch people in simple lies these days.
that hasn't been the case in countries like russia, china, north korea...they strictly control their own media and the access of reporters from other countries. do you suppose that is why they're so comfortable telling the most outrageous lies, and seem surprised when the rest of the world calls them bald faced fucking liars?
they accuse Ukraine of staging 100s of murders to frame russia, of shelling their own citizens in false flag operations to discredit russia.
i find it easiest to imagine things that i would do myself. i think the same applies to russia and putin. they can imagine killing hundreds of their own citizens to create a false flag because they would do so with no remorse at all...and probably have.
the best thing they could do would be to shut this antonov guy the fuck up, he's not doing them a single favor, and is only making them look like the lying fucks that they are


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2022)

printer said:


> *ACLU denounces bill to allow seized Russian oligarch assets to fund Ukraine*
> The American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU) this week denounced a bill that would authorize President Biden to seize assets held by Russian oligarchs.
> 
> The bipartisan legislation, which took aim at the “corruption of Vladimir Putin’s repressive regime,” was opposed by the ACLU as “unconstitutional.”
> ...


I agree with the ACLU on this one. I can see freezing the assets. But not giving the money to another unless it goes through some serious court proceedings. If it was cool for them to own all this stuff before the war I don't understand how it can be taken now without the folks getting their day in court.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Normally I'd say yes, but you are dealing with Russia and Putin. The train could drop them off at the depot to be equipped, then back on the train to the slaughter house a couple of days later. They are just meat to them, not men and citizens and the great leader needs a victory for the big victory parade on May 9th.


after seeing what all the "misled russian soldiers" are doing in Ukraine, i hope they don't even get to stop, they get on the train at the rear, get a uniform and a rifle, and move forward, till the train is full, then they get dumped in a border town and marched to their deaths in Ukraine. i hope they kill so many coming out of russia that it builds a mountain of russian corpses they have to travel through to get to their own deaths. 
i had some compassion for them before i saw what they did to all those civilians in small Ukrainian towns and villages, now i just want them all to die, as quickly and painfully as possible.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2022)

injinji said:


> I agree with the ACLU on this one. I can see freezing the assets. But not giving the money to another unless it goes through some serious court proceedings. If it was cool for them to own all this stuff before the war I don't understand how it can be taken now without the folks getting their day in court.


whatever the law says, is what should happen...even though it would be only just that the people who supported putin, who supported attacking Ukraine for trumped up bogus bullshit reasons would have to pay for the damage that their support facilitated.
but of course, no legal system in the world is concerned with justice anymore, they're concerned with kissing the ass of them that hold the most money, so even though the Ukrainian invasion is a criminal action that they supported and helped fund, they'll come out of it scott free, with dirty blood money to buy new yachts with, while Ukrainians will have to end up going into debt for decades to repair the damage the worlds richest criminals did to their country


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> after seeing what all the "misled russian soldiers" are doing in Ukraine, i hope they don't even get to stop, they get on the train at the rear, get a uniform and a rifle, and move forward, till the train is full, then they get dumped in a border town and marched to their deaths in Ukraine. i hope they kill so many coming out of russia that it builds a mountain of russian corpses they have to travel through to get to their own deaths.
> i had some compassion for them before i saw what they did to all those civilians in small Ukrainian towns and villages, now i just want them all to die, as quickly and painfully as possible.


They pissed off a lot of people and will pay for it in blood, the west is shoveling in even more arms and the public is howling for yet more to be sent. The Ukrainians will be taking far fewer prisoners in the east and we will give them the weapons to kill very large numbers of them. I dunno the extent of lend lease, but something tells me the flood gates will be opened when it is signed and the DoD is already sending or arranging the sending of stuff in anticipation. The ink won't be dry from Joe's signature as the first weapons are handed over in Europe from prepositioned stocks and Ukrainian troops are training in Poland to use it now. The generals will move a lot faster than the politicians and have already started, in anticipation. I know every retired American general and others I see on TV has been screaming into the camera for this for awhile. They will be after the politicians who are dragging their feet next. They trained their entire lives for this war and know exactly what is needed to win it, not as much as they anticipated in the beginning.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

injinji said:


> I agree with the ACLU on this one. I can see freezing the assets. But not giving the money to another unless it goes through some serious court proceedings. If it was cool for them to own all this stuff before the war I don't understand how it can be taken now without the folks getting their day in court.


Sure a day in court, but the federal government has great power over hostile foreign nationals and the courts won't intervene, there is plenty of examples of injustice that are established precedent. They should have a day in court or some sort of tribunal, some of them at least. Regular Russians who have a couple of million abroad, probably broke their own county's laws too. Then there are the tax havens and if Uncle Sam said they could keep some as a reward for their efforts, they would cooperate too, they already said they would. As far as I know Uncle Sam can seize their property and sell it using cold war era laws, no courts required, unless they are American citizens and no declaration of war required either.

I'm no lawyer though, but we will defiantly be hearing more about frozen Russian assets being seized and sold by the government. Russia seized billions of dollars worth of American and allied airliners that were leased to Russia and be becoming unairworthy fast. So there are those considerations too, the state department has a great deal of latitude in these matters.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Meh. Vlad's old school.


His KGB career was less than stellar.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2022)

injinji said:


> I agree with the ACLU on this one. I can see freezing the assets. But not giving the money to another unless it goes through some serious court proceedings. If it was cool for them to own all this stuff before the war I don't understand how it can be taken now without the folks getting their day in court.


It wasn't cool for them to own their ill begotten plunder..be assured they stole it from someone else or used dark money to acquire..why do you think they live on the sea?

If you support a war criminal by giving resources so that war criminal can continue? That makes you a criminal too and you can have your assets seized and sold the value of your crime which can be assigned to you. How do you put value to human life though?

Putin took Ukraines shit and someone has to be in charge of the rebuild and we're going to need money for that..do you think the US is going to open her purse when Americans pay for benefits the government guarantees and you're unable to collect having to hire an attorney and pay 25% just to get your own paid benefit?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> His KGB career was less than stellar.


he retired a lieutenant colonel, which was actually a pretty high rank, full colonels were the only ones to outrank him in the field, anything above that was an office position. a kgb lieutenant colonel could tell a military general to jump, and make him disappear if he didn't jump high enough.
he retired in 91, and by 99 was appointed prime minister by the retiring Yeltsin...that's not stellar, it's meteoric


----------



## Moflow (Apr 9, 2022)

injinji said:


> I agree with the ACLU on this one. I can see freezing the assets. But not giving the money to another unless it goes through some serious court proceedings. If it was cool for them to own all this stuff before the war I don't understand how it can be taken now without the folks getting their day in court.











Frozen Libyan assets will not be used to compensate IRA victims


The UK government also rejects calls to publish a report examining options to compensate victims.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Looks like those Russian boys got a good dose at Chernobyl and I wouldn't be surprised if some died from it and many others are showing symptoms of radiation poisoning. They might even dump the equipment they used there in Belarus, but they aren't even smart enough to hose it down and wipe down the interiors at a minimum. The Russians cut education way back for decades and it shows with untrained ignorant troops who behave like savages under stress and who kill them selves with nuclear waste.

Stupidity defeated them and not much else, they made it real easy for the Ukrainians who were exploiting their many mistakes and shitty tactical organization. That doesn't mean they did not fight well and hard to defeat them though, but it made it one Helluva a lot easier. The Ukrainians have learned and adapted, have the Russians? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Inside Ukraine's Chernobyl site after Russian occupation - BBC News*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Moflow said:


> Frozen Libyan assets will not be used to compensate IRA victims
> 
> 
> The UK government also rejects calls to publish a report examining options to compensate victims.
> ...


This is a bit different than the Russian situation and parliament can pass new laws overnight. There is a lot of Russian money in the UK and when it gets seized those holding it with power, will get some of it too, to help grease the wheels. There is gonna be white hot heat on this issue for a long fucking time and not just the Ukrainians will be applying the heat.

There also is a lot more international cooperation on this one too and even the tax havens like Switzerland have opened up their books. It would make a very useful international precedent if Russia ended up paying the shot for this war and make others think twice. If corrupt dictators lose their money stashed abroad for starting wars and almost all have pillaged their countries and stashed the cash abroad. It is a punishment aimed at a particular group of people and individuals, that will seriously make them think twice, if it becomes established practice. The rich elites in any country would kill such a threat to their fortunes by straggling them in the cradle or killing them after they got power. Incentives are everything with some people.


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> His KGB career was less than stellar.


Probably. I have no idea why I made that comment though. Just popped into my head and I typed it. lol. Prolly the beer.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2022)

Slow painful death ahead.



In a particularly ill-advised action, a Russian soldier from a chemical, biological and nuclear protection unit picked up a source of cobalt-60 at one waste storage site with his bare hands, exposing himself to so much radiation in a few seconds that it went off the scales of a Geiger counter, Simyonov said. It was not clear what happened to the man, he said.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2022)

https://www.polygraph.info/a/fact-check-russia-kramatorsk-missile/31793971.html
"Yay, we hit a railway station with a missile!!!"...."What's that? Civilians you say?"...
"Boo, the Ukrainian's hit their own railway station with a missile that we don't even use!"
"What do you mean, why do we have 70 or 80 of those missiles pointed at Ukrainian civilians? i already told you, we don't use those missiles, that we have many of in Ukraine and Belarus! Ignore the man behind the curtain!"....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2022)

Soldier : ( Bad Russian Accent ) …“ Look , most shiny rock will make yuri’s garden beautiful “

Picks up Cobalt -60 

Soldier : “ I see flashing yellow / blue colors ! “ …… * falls over.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Slow painful death ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was one of the "trained" ones, education in Russia must be something these days, like "training" in the army, perhaps they just had the name and none of the training along with old equipment. 

Yep don't like no education and cut the federal department of education and just to make sure, have a bunch of fucking lunatics and traitors threaten to murder them and their families unless the teach bullshit. Go ahead and turn your country into a bunch of ignorant fucking animals, just like Russia did, if the republicans get power, fucking with education will be at the top of their list.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He was one of the "trained" ones, education in Russia must be something these days, like "training" in the army, perhaps they just had the name and none of the training along with old equipment.
> 
> Yep don't like no education and cut the federal department of education and just to make sure, have a bunch of fucking lunatics and traitors threaten to murder them and their families unless the teach bullshit. Go ahead and turn your country into a bunch of ignorant fucking animals, just like Russia did, if the republicans get power, fucking with education will be at the top of their list.


exactly …. “ a trained professional “ .

Not only did they bulldoze trenches and bunkers into *Hot Soil *but also irradiated equipment / gear / rations etc. 
They might as well set up a card table next to Corium “ foot “.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

When the Russians launched Sputnik and then manned space flight, it spurred the Eisenhower administration to make an all out effort in math and science education in schools and colleges nationwide. Kennedy went to the moon, but Ike laid a foundation that brought us the 12st century with a generation of technically trained people, going to the moon only provided jobs for a fraction of them. There is a reason education went downhill, the brown folks started getting some and doing quite well in the meritocracy of education. There is also a reason they don't teach civics any more or much history and what is taught, they want to fuck with just like they fuck with reality and create alternative ones. It's the same reason they show up at school board meetings screaming about bullshit and making death threats. It's the reason educational quality in America is often neighborhood by neighborhood and not consistently state wide and varies so much between some counties. Too often local control means lunatics driving an agenda that is anti social or anti science. It all has to do with racism and it's just an example of a much larger problem of white people fucking themselves because "the enemy" might get some too and they would rather starve than let that happen. Sacrifices have to be made in war and these people are at civil war with liberal democracy, WTF else would they vote for Trump?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5115777


I'd check that with a Geiger counter before I went anywhere near it, unless it was stamped "Made in China"! Locally made mementos might be a bit hot!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'd check that with a Geiger counter before I went anywhere near it, unless it was stamped "Made in China"! Locally made mementos might be a bit hot!


Russian “ snow “ or Chinese “ pollutants “ - What’s the difference ? Lol.

Edit : Probably china - notice the misspell


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2022)

Reminds me of those evangelical nut jobs selling “ Jesus water or Nazarene dirt “ in vials and pendants.

Just some guy with bucket of mop water / bag of potting soil from dollar tree .


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When the Russians launched Sputnik An then manned space flight, i spurred the Eisenhower administration to make an all out effort in math and science education in schools and colleges nationwide. Kennedy went to the moon, but Ike laid a foundation that brought us the 12st century with generation of technically trained people, going to the moon only provided jobs for a fraction of them. There is a reason education went downhill, the brown folks started getting some and doing quite well in the meritocracy of education. There is also a reason they don't teach civics any more or much history and what is taught, they want to fuck with just like the fuck with reality and create alternative ones. It's the same reason they show up at school board meetings screaming about bullshit and making death threats. It's the reason educational quality in America is often neighborhood by neighborhood and not consistently state wide and varies so much between some counties. Too often local control means lunatics driving an agenda that is anti social or anti science. It all has to do with racism and it's just an example of a much larger problem of white people fucking themselves because "the enemy" might get some too and they would rather starve than let that happen. Sacrifices have to be made in war and these people are at civil war with liberal democracy, WTF else would they vote for Trump?


Lol at 12th century 
“and just look at how far we have come”


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Probably. I have no idea why I made that comment though. Just popped into my head and I typed it. lol. Prolly the beer.


Debate won-Schuylaar due to OPs baseless query or statement.

Thank you..let's play again soon!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Reminds me of those evangelical nut jobs selling “ Jesus water or Nazarene dirt “ in vials and pendants.
> 
> Just some guy with bucket of mop water / bag of potting soil from dollar tree .


How about Mar-a-Lago sand?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Lol at 12th century
> “and just look at how far we have come”
> 
> View attachment 5115780


I wish I knew Latin.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 9, 2022)

I do.
The prince’s virtues:

humility, faith, hope, charity.

Humility takes the fight to Pride and its companions.

Oops quoted wrong @schuylaar


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> How about Mar-a-Lago sand?


Trumpster fire might as well sell it …. Truth Social ain’t working out


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trumpster fire might as well sell it …. Truth Social ain’t working out


These things are not hard to setup these days, as long as you don't steal open source code and try to call it your own (they did apparently). Or if you wanted to spend a couple of million bucks to buy the software and complete service for a monthly fee. Forum software similar to this is free to download and server farms ain't that expensive to rent a box on and they give you a control panel software to manage it. Maybe he should hire @potroast to get it up and running! Make sure he pays up front and leave a back door for fun, sign no contract that his lawyers write or he will own ya!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512791528607031303

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512881878440853515


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512740925381959683


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2022)

Here’s a feel good tweet of the day ….. remote fire on the russians.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512674394287529985


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trumpster fire might as well sell it …. Truth Social ain’t working out


Probably the reason it's failing other than lack of cash, is nobody with brains enough to create it, is stupid enough to sign Trump's contract to do it, even if he paid up front.


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Debate won-Schuylaar due to OPs baseless query or statement.
> 
> Thank you..let's play again soon!


Debate? Sure. OK.

Congrats on the victory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512791528607031303
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512881878440853515


100 million pounds in weapons, including more switchblades yesterday alone, earns Boris a guided tour, he speaks Russian and so does Zelenskiy, so communications wasn't an issue. Joe should tour the place too and Boris should go to the recent places where they are finding bodies in the streets and take the press with him


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here’s a feel good tweet of the day ….. remote fire on the russians.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512674394287529985


From the writing on the screen, it looks like that one was made for export, but could have gotten held up by the war. They make them in Ukraine and used to export them, the operator can be up to 175 feet from the launcher, hidden in a hole.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

A smart guy who wanted an adventurous life and got it!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mozart Group: The counter to Russia's infamous Wagner Group mercenaries*


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Apr 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fundamental mistakes, if you were the building custodian and saw them coming and breaking into the lobby, what would you do? I don't think this ended well for these guys, if the people who trapped them there had a plan to dispose of them or just leave them there until they died. I can only imagine what was said to them on the emergency phone or over the PA, YOU ARE GONNA DIE! being the least of it.
> 
> If they got out, the guy who put them there would be dead, if they found him. They were on their way to rape, murder and pillage, so they could well have died with 20 gallons of gasoline, tossed down the shaft as everybody left the building.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Did he said flagellating i’m dying


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

*Russian Commander NEUTRALIZED By Ukrainian Forces*


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Probably the reason it's failing other than lack of cash, is nobody with brains enough to create it, is stupid enough to sign Trump's contract to do it, even if he paid up front.


But Devin Nunes is in charge..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Did he said flagellating i’m dying


I never heard what happened to those Russians, but after what they did in the places they occupied, they wouldn't have much of a chance with any Ukrainian who realized what the were and why they were there.

As you know the atrocities are all over TV in Ukraine, civilians are clearing out and getting murdered doing it on their line of advance. The Americans are about to sign lend lease (look it up if you are young) and the gates of heaven are about to open before the ink is dry on Biden's signature.

I see Boris was in Kyiv today, all those arms announced yesterday earned him a guided tour by Zel himself.  We are all pretty pissed off about the news and the public is howling for more aid to Ukraine all over the western world, except Hungary.  Orban had better play ball and cough up those T72 tanks for Ukraine or there will be trouble with that asshole too. He might have won the election, but he is isolated and the recent news is making him look like shit. Forget Vlad, he's gone for good, get over it Victor, you fascist asshole.


----------



## printer (Apr 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> But Devin Nunes is in charge..


I bet he will milk the position for all it is worth.


----------



## printer (Apr 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here’s a feel good tweet of the day ….. remote fire on the russians.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512674394287529985


The Stugna-P is an anti-tank missile system designed and manufactured in Ukraine. The anti-tank missile weapon system has been developed by the Kyiv-based Luch design bureau to compete with foreign models of the same class. Round comprising "STUGNA" antitank guided missile is intended for firing from the tank T-55 or antitank artillery gun MT-12 against stationary and moving modern armored objects with combined, incomplete or monolithic armor including ERA (explosive reactive armor), and also against pinpoint targets like weapon emplacements, tank in a trench, lightly armored objects. The Stugna-P is able of destroying low-altitude, slow-moving aerial targets. The laser-guided system has a range of 4,000 meters and can penetrate armor up to 800 millimeters thickness. The operating temperature range is from - 40° to +60°. The Stugna-P is able to destroy armored targets on all-terrain conditions in various climatic conditions at a distance of 100 to 4000 meters.











Stugna Stugna-P anti-tank guided missile technical data fact sheet | Ukraine Ukrainian army vehicle missile system UK | Ukrainian Ukraine army military equipment UK


Stugna Stugna-P anti-tank guided missile Ukraine technical data fact sheet pictures video




www.armyrecognition.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Here is a Russian recon drone and what it looks like inside. It's a large RC plane and the camera gimbal look like it's a cheap Chinese one and is not stabilized, from the footage I've seen. A two cylinder four stroke gas engine and a big gas tank for endurance, looks like fiberglass and carbon fiber cloth construction.

*Russian Orlan-30 DESTROYED By Ukrainian Forces*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is a Russian recon drone and what it looks like inside. It's a large RC plane and the camera gimbal look like it's a cheap Chinese one and is not stabilized, from the footage I've seen. A two cylinder four stroke gas engine and a big gas tank for endurance, looks like fiberglass and carbon fiber cloth construction.
> 
> *Russian Orlan-30 DESTROYED By Ukrainian Forces*


Don’t lie …. You laughed at the tech.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509305800136740866


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Don’t lie …. You laughed at the tech.
> 
> View attachment 5115835


When the antidrone and jamming gear Sammy promised arrives they will be dropping like flies out of the sky! You might be able to bring one down with a powerful radar salvaged from a damaged fighter, or from the looks of it, a cavity magnetron salvaged from a micro wave inside a tin can focused on an old satellite dish!  Just point the assembled junk at it and flip the switch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5115841View attachment 5115842View attachment 5115843View attachment 5115844View attachment 5115845
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509305800136740866


If the Russians can't deal with them, a dozen can do a lot of damage over night destroying parked tanks and they can even destroy them when they are parked right next to the houses their crews are sleeping in. I understand both their funding and private international support increased quite a bit since that was published. Parts that they need to build those drones and even upgrading them are being sent from around the world by people in the business and hobbyists. Now that their military importance has been realized and their economy, the bombs they drop cost around $50, they are getting funding and expanding rapidly. They wouldn't say if they did, but this has gotten them lot's of funding and support.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Did he said flagellating i’m dying


flatuating, farting....flagellating is beating yourself for penance


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Russian Commander NEUTRALIZED By Ukrainian Forces*


at about 13 seconds in, they show him with a medal on his chest with putin's face on it....is that really a thing? he made a medal with his own face on it?......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> flatuating, farting....flagellating is beating yourself for penance


They might have been doing that too for being so stupid as to get in a elevator in hostile country. Looks like the custodian had a plan though. Stick em near the bottom and drop refrigerators and safes, from the top floor if ya can find them! A nice safe dropping 10 stories would make one of them just disappear through a hole in the floor, one second he was there and the next he was not.
Likewise taking the other elevator down and siphoning some diesel out of their vehicle...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> at about 13 seconds in, they show him with a medal on his chest with putin's face on it....is that really a thing? he made a medal with his own face on it?......


I noticed that, must be fake, too over the top, something Trump would do if he could though. Look it up! Ya never know these days.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> at about 13 seconds in, they show him with a medal on his chest with putin's face on it....is that really a thing? he made a medal with his own face on it?......


Just checked, his picture was added, this is pro Ukrainian propaganda to an extent, but it's also news too. They showed an altered picture, but read a press release or article.


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this confuses me...russia is conscripting Ukrainians? or russian sympathizers in the contested territory around Luhansk and Mariupol?
> that seems unwise to me, but much of the russians "strategy" has seemed unwise to me since the day they attacked...if the people they are conscripting are willing to fight for russia, why aren't they already doing it? and if they are already doing it, then who will continue the fight they are already involved with?....


It may just be forced labor. But even that has risks. Anyone can throw a spanner in the works.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 9, 2022)

Found a cool twist on old maxim


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Found a cool twist on old maxim
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115869


Regulations are killing the hobby to an extent and looking at Ukraine you can see why the regulations have piled on everywhere and at the same time North America and the EU. The technology has become too empowering, people can build their own cruise missile in their garage FFS, jet powered, GPS guided and even stealth! It might not be as big or as capable as Uncle Sam's, but could drop a 100 lb warhead or plastic explosive on to some asshole that you wanted to kill from 300 miles away. You just need to know where the target will be, Vlad sleeping in his Kremlin apartment for instance, send a dozen to get the job done. There are Ukrainian millionaires, engineers and experienced RC enthusiasts. Shit in six months they could be crowding funding Vlad's assassination from Kyiv. What would be a good name for the project? Vlad slayer, Retribution, Justice for Vlad.... Think they would get any donations?  Tips?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

*Russian & Ukrainian Drones Over NATO Territory*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

*NATO Announced the Start of Deliveries of Offensive Weapons to Ukraine*


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 9, 2022)

They have to make it as expensive in every way for Putin.

Obviously he doesn't give a damn about the people he sends to die. So Hitler of him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Yep the Ukrainians know where Vlad will be attacking, when and what roads they will be using to do it. What do you think will happen? This is far more than merely losing the element of surprise, this allows the Ukrainians to prepare for their arrival in great detail and give them a truly epic welcome. If every there was a journey of the damned, it is those Russians on the way to Ukraine. Surprise is everything in war and those with brains shouldn't be surprised at what will happen to them as they advance on the roads of Ukraine.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How a makeshift urban warfare manual has helped Ukrainian fighters*





Urban warfare expert Major (Ret'd) John Spencer has told us what those defending Ukraine have got right so far in the war with Russia.


----------



## myke (Apr 9, 2022)

Perhaps I’m way off base and a little high but doesn’t it make sense that Putins plan is too kill Ukrainian people and kill his own teenagers? His youth has gotten too westernized ,so two birds with one stone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

myke said:


> Perhaps I’m way off base and a little high but doesn’t it make sense that Putins plan is too kill Ukrainian people and kill his own teenagers? His youth has gotten too westernized ,so two birds with one stone.


He kills Russia's future if he kills the kids. Only a few hundred thousand kids from rural communities will die, no big deal to someone like Vlad. This time when they go into Ukraine they will slaughter them with IEDs, artillery, rockets and tanks, as they advance, into repeated ambushes. Then when they are worn down and beat up enough and further from their logistic bases, they will counter attack their flanks at the rear and cut off the fighting spear tips, while rolling them back. Repeat as required, trade space for their blood and equipment, then counter attack, shoot and scoot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

When the Ukrainians are fighting tank battles with the Russians, it might be a good idea for the tank commander, or perhaps a couple of guys outside on the turret to have Javelins, for extra eyeballs and punch, they can bail off it it gets too hot. They could engage three targets at once, the guys outside the tank can shoot from there and bail off, or bail off and shoot from the ground. An APC can be used as a light tank with a main battle tank punch, with a guy laying on the roof even belted on, with a Javelin and a spare. So can a hummer with a TOW missile parked behind a Berm or a knocked out tank, or even dug in. The Russians aren't likely to have a lot of infantry with their tanks, but the Ukrainians will have lot's with theirs and they will be armed mostly with Javelins in open country. The Russians are much better on defense than attacking and the Ukrainians have few tanks and offensive weapons at this point, so play to your strengths and their weaknesses, let them attack, we know their plan and can prepare every inch of ground they will be on and make many kill zones along their path.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

*US Lend-Lease for Ukraine - Just What Further Weapons Can the West Send?*





The new American Lend-Lease Act for Ukraine opens up further options on just what could be supplied to Ukraine as it fights to repel the Russian invasion.


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They might have been doing that too for being so stupid as to get in a elevator in hostile country. Looks like the custodian had a plan though. Stick em near the bottom and drop refrigerators and safes, from the top floor if ya can find them! A nice safe dropping 10 stories would make one of them just disappear through a hole in the floor, one second he was there and the next he was not.
> Likewise taking the other elevator down and siphoning some diesel out of their vehicle...


Cinder blocks are much cheaper, easier to handle/aim, and just as deadly if you score a hit. Weight-wise, 1 safe = 25-50 cinder blocks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

The war won't end until Vlad withdraws from Ukraine and Crimea in defeat, he doesn't get to make the call until his troops go home, marching or in body bags. Vlad might declare "mission accomplished" like Bush did on the carrier, but he will get his biggest pounding before then. Vlad has got a tiger by the tail and he just enraged him even more, the tiger is growing in size and ferocity as the new weapons pour in and more troops are trained.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*They said the DATE the war would END*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Cinder blocks are much cheaper, easier to handle/aim, and just as deadly if you score a hit. Weight-wise, 1 safe = 25-50 cinder blocks.


Something to make a big enough hole for the Molotov cocktails full of gasoline, diesel and crushed up Styrofoam= Napalm. They'd burn until their grenades and ammo cooked off. The building might burn, but the fuckers would have shelled it anyway. I would say that after the recent atrocities, that if it happened again, they would burn for sure. If the custodian knew they were doing the shit we see on the news and there were civilian bodies in the street, they would not get out of the elevator alive.


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When the Ukrainians are fighting tank battles with the Russians, it might be a good idea for the tank commander, or perhaps a couple of guys outside on the turret to have Javelins, for extra eyeballs and punch, they can bail off it it gets too hot. They could engage three targets at once, the guys outside the tank can shoot from there and bail off, or bail off and shoot from the ground. An APC can be used as a light tank with a main battle tank punch, with a guy laying on the roof even belted on, with a Javelin and a spare. So can a hummer with a TOW missile parked behind a Berm or a knocked out tank, or even dug in. The Russians aren't likely to have a lot of infantry with their tanks, but the Ukrainians will have lot's with theirs and they will be armed mostly with Javelins in open country. The Russians are much better on defense than attacking and the Ukrainians have few tanks and offensive weapons at this point, so play to your strengths and their weaknesses, let them attack, we know their plan and can prepare every inch of ground they will be on and make many kill zones along their path.


Disagree: Ukraine started w/ 600 tanks, lost 6, found another ~300 on the side of the road. THEY have more armor than the Russians - who have lost HALF their armor.

Disagree: Russians are not “better on defense “. They’re better at getting lost & civilian massacre - entirely different events.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Disagree: Ukraine started w/ 600 tanks, lost 6, found another ~300 on the side of the road. THEY have more armor than the Russians - who have lost HALF their armor.
> 
> Disagree: Russians are not “better on defense “. They’re better at getting lost & civilian massacre - entirely different events.


The experts say they are better on defense because they can concentrate massive artillery and sow many mines. It takes tanks for offense and even defense on the open country they will be fighting in with few urban areas. The Ukrainians are scrambling for enough tanks to meet the onslaught in a few weeks. I don't think the Russians can field as many tanks as on paper, many were stored with no maintenance and were pilfered for anything of value over decades of corruption.

The plan will most likely punish them when they attack and fall back to a series of ambushes while pounding their advance down the road with IED every 100 feet and artillery swamping columns of armor. They know their plan, their timetable and the roads they will use and can prepare every inch of ground that they will kill them on when they advance. Once they are worn down and far from their logistic bases, they will counter attack and roll them back if it's easy, or not if it's hard. The Russians will pay for their advance in blood and equipment. There will be a lot of war criminals and murders among them and the Ukrainians will want to kill as many of them as they can. With all the extra switchblade killer drones going in, I expect most of the Russian officers to be targeted and assassinated, they will be a priority target and their loss will paralyze the Russians.

If they don't have a way of dealing with Ukrainian drone attacks of several different kinds, they will lose a third of their armor to night time attacks at least. Another thing, the Ukrainians now have lot's of night vision equipment and the Russians have none, they sleep at night, or used to, because small forces can attack them during the night and make it so they can't get any sleep. The Ukrainians will attack them at night too, they can see in the dark and owning the night is important.


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The experts say they are better on defense because they can concentrate massive artillery and sow many mines. It takes tanks for offense and even defense on the open country they will be fighting in with few urban areas. The Ukrainians are scrambling for enough tanks to meet the onslaught in a few weeks. I don't think the Russians can field as many tanks as on paper, many were stored with no maintenance and were pilfered for anything of value over decades of corruption.


I’m certainly not an expert: not a veteran, not paid by military contractors, not an ex-general. I do pretty well with research, though, and assessments on the ground in Ukraine seem to me to contradict your experts: the tanks you speak of in storage have no ENGINES, no GUNS, no communications - sold on eBay, if one can believe it…and I’ve been SEEING the Russian military “surplus” on eBay for years; *some* experts are convinced that maybe 10% of the “stored” tanks may be made serviceable - with enough time and money and now-scarce parts…but it might be more effective for them to build new ones. Don’t know if it’s true that top-end Russian armor is *made* in Ukraine, but it will take them a decade or more to replace what they’ve lost in the last 5 weeks - if they can afford to replace them.

Their “defense” so far in this war amounts to getting stranded and blown up, captured and killed like the sitting ducks they have so often been. Beyond that, their defense has been a Vince Lombardy-style offense - as the horrific shelling of towns, villages, and cities show in excruciating clarity. Destroying civilian targets isn’t DEFENSE. Murdering and kidnapping civilians at will and at large isn’t DEFENSE. It’s war at its worst - and at it’s LEAST DEFENSIBLE.

As for Ukraine’s forces, yes they want offensive weapons - and yes, they want more tanks, etc: THEY WANT DRIVE RUSSIA OUT.

Out of the Donbas, out of Crimea. OUT. Can’t do that with small arms. Zelenskyy is no idiot, he’s not happy playing defense, hoping the invaders get tired & go home - he wanted to mount a Ukrainian offensive to all shovel the crap out of the country - for that, UA will require more & bigger weapons & faster replacement as they’re consumed. US just signed up to back Ukraine *for the duration, declaring that the war began with the occupation of Crimea.

Zelenskyy isn’t short on defense, he wants to ATTACK and push them OUT*



> The plan will most likely punish them when they attack and fall back to a series of ambushes while pounding their advance down the road with IED every 100 feet and artillery swamping columns of armor. They know their plan, their timetable and the roads they will use and can prepare every inch of ground that they will kill them on when they advance. Once they are worn down and far from their logistic bases, they will counter attack and roll them back if it's easy, or not if it's hard. The Russians will pay for their advance in blood and equipment. There will be a lot of war criminals and murders among them and the Ukrainians will want to kill as many of them as they can. With all the extra switchblade killer drones going in, I expect most of the Russian officers to be targeted and assassinated, they will be a priority target and their loss will paralyze the Russians.


The first inch of the paragraph is hard to parse: you seem to be using ‘they’ to refer to both Russian and Ukrainian forces without really signifying which one you refer to at any moment. That said, if there’s a Russian plan, it seems to amount to blowing everything to bits, killing as any as possible, maybe have a few returning heroes to pin medals on.

A specific point: the Russians have already lost more troops and more material in 5 weeks than the US has - total - since Vietnam. They‘ve ALREADY paid a staggering price in blood and equipment for parking privileges…in order to actually ADVANCE, they could lose the Russian army itself, and Still not accomplish more than murdering as many as possible. 

They’ll pay dearly for that, too.


> If they don't have a way of dealing with Ukrainian drone attacks of several different kinds, they will lose a third of their armor to night time attacks at least. Another thing, the Ukrainians now have lot's of night vision equipment and the Russians have none, they sleep at night, or used to, because small forces can attack them during the night and make it so they can't get any sleep. The Ukrainians will attack them at night too, they can see in the dark and owning the night is important.


This last bit amounts to them staying in the same quagmire that’s astonished the world, with only destruction to gain.

Imma call this finished, Brain is too tired now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2022)

myke said:


> Perhaps I’m way off base and a little high but doesn’t it make sense that Putins plan is too kill Ukrainian people and kill his own teenagers? His youth has gotten too westernized ,so two birds with one stone.


no, he needs them, whether he wants them or not. you can't be an aggressive authoritarian kleptocratic dictator, without an army to back up your playground bully bullshit


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2022)

Putin's appointment of Aleksandr Dvornikov to be the new commander for his war in Ukraine is telling. Looks like this guy specializes in killing civilians,he's a terrorist.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I never heard what happened to those Russians, but after what they did in the places they occupied, they wouldn't have much of a chance with any Ukrainian who realized what the were and why they were there.
> 
> As you know the atrocities are all over TV in Ukraine, civilians are clearing out and getting murdered doing it on their line of advance. The Americans are about to sign lend lease (look it up if you are young) and the gates of heaven are about to open before the ink is dry on Biden's signature.
> 
> I see Boris was in Kyiv today, all those arms announced yesterday earned him a guided tour by Zel himself.  We are all pretty pissed off about the news and the public is howling for more aid to Ukraine all over the western world, except Hungary.  Orban had better play ball and cough up those T72 tanks for Ukraine or there will be trouble with that asshole too. He might have won the election, but he is isolated and the recent news is making him look like shit. Forget Vlad, he's gone for good, get over it Victor, you fascist asshole.


He can't win; he chooses women and children instead..a bomb reads 'for the children'.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Putin's appointment of Aleksandr Dvornikov to be the new commander for his war in Ukraine is telling. Looks like this guy specializes in killing civilians,he's a terrorist.


Is he wearing a 'Z'?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.polygraph.info/a/fact-check-russia-kramatorsk-missile/31793971.html
> "Yay, we hit a railway station with a missile!!!"...."What's that? Civilians you say?"...
> "Boo, the Ukrainian's hit their own railway station with a missile that we don't even use!"
> "What do you mean, why do we have 70 or 80 of those missiles pointed at Ukrainian civilians? i already told you, we don't use those missiles, that we have many of in Ukraine and Belarus! Ignore the man behind the curtain!"....
> View attachment 5115768


WE CONTROL THEM ALL BUWAWAWWAWAAAAAAWWWAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The war won't end until Vlad withdraws from Ukraine and Crimea in defeat, he doesn't get to make the call until his troops go home, marching or in body bags. Vlad might declare "mission accomplished" like Bush did on the carrier, but he will get his biggest pounding before then. Vlad has got a tiger by the tail and he just enraged him even more, they tiger is growing in size and ferocity as the new weapons pour in and more troops are trained.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *They said the DATE the war would END*


Tiger by the tail that he couldn't resist kinking.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I’m certainly not an expert: not a veteran, not paid by military contractors, not an ex-general. I do pretty well with research, though, and assessments on the ground in Ukraine seem to me to contradict your experts: the tanks you speak of in storage have no ENGINES, no GUNS, no communications - sold on eBay, if one can believe it…and I’ve been SEEING the Russian military “surplus” on eBay for years; *some* experts are convinced that maybe 10% of the “stored” tanks may be made serviceable - with enough time and money and now-scarce parts…but it might be more effective for them to build new ones. Don’t know if it’s true that top-end Russian armor is *made* in Ukraine, but it will take them a decade or more to replace what they’ve lost in the last 5 weeks - if they can afford to replace them.
> 
> Their “defense” so far in this war amounts to getting stranded and blown up, captured and killed like the sitting ducks they have so often been. Beyond that, their defense has been a Vince Lombardy-style offense - as the horrific shelling of towns, villages, and cities show in excruciating clarity. Destroying civilian targets isn’t DEFENSE. Murdering and kidnapping civilians at will and at large isn’t DEFENSE. It’s war at its worst - and at it’s LEAST DEFENSIBLE.
> 
> ...


Makes one wonder how capable their nukes are.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Disagree: Ukraine started w/ 600 tanks, lost 6, found another ~300 on the side of the road. THEY have more armor than the Russians - who have lost HALF their armor.
> 
> Disagree: Russians are not “better on defense “. They’re better at getting lost & civilian massacre - entirely different events.


<knock, knock> Russian teen answers door..Put down phone; you come with us.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Makes one wonder how capable their nukes are.


all it takes is one to kill an entire good sized city....
https://www.businessinsider.com/how-nuclear-attack-would-destroy-us-cities-2019-12#if-houston-were-attacked-90000-people-could-die-4

https://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> all it takes is one to kill an entire good sized city....
> https://www.businessinsider.com/how-nuclear-attack-would-destroy-us-cities-2019-12#if-houston-were-attacked-90000-people-could-die-4
> 
> https://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/


That's terrorism and I won't live in fear of it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2022)

Looks like Vlad might be closer to Hitler than Stalin. The only way to take over another country these days is to exterminate the population living there, or you will be dealing with generational terrorism and asymmetric warfare. Hitler had a master plan and race, he barely had the attention span to read a page. Stalin was more of an opportunist and schemer, a bureaucrat. Different styles of brutality and inhumanity I suppose, but Stalin was a sociopath and Hitler, while close, was not. Stalin didn't get angry, he got even, would laugh and smile with you, then later that night the secret police would drag you out of your bed and away to a bullet or gulag. Hitler would often freak out, but he was kind to his young female staff and considerate, was a vegetarian and never swore. If Hitler wanted ya dead it was no secret!

The condition of the ship and crew are a reflection of the captain, likewise these two tyrants warped their societies into images of themselves. They lead their ship of states downward at terminal velocity to destruction, or eventual dissolution and murdered tens of millions doing it.

Hey Trump murdered a half million with stupidity, but they murdered more for the same reason, but then again he never had total power.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








War crimes were part of Russia's master plan, national security adviser says


"The larger issue of broad-scale war crimes and atrocities in Ukraine lies at the feet of the Kremlin," Jake Sullivan said.




www.politico.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> That's terrorism and I won't live in fear of it.


i'm sure the terrorists are disappointed to hear that.
there is a difference between living in fear of something and being prepared for it


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm sure the terrorists are disappointed to hear that.
> there is a difference between living in fear of something and being prepared for it


I live in Colorado; we're more than prepared.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm sure the terrorists are disappointed to hear that.
> there is a difference between living in fear of something and being prepared for it


Fear is a great motivator thought, so is it's flip side, anger.


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 10, 2022)

Kind of amazing the way fear hides behind anger (and ‘righteousness’)…and the anger usually shows up right on cue.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2022)

Something tells me the Russians are gonna get most of those mines back, on their advance in the east. They will be planted on their line of advance by the Ukrainians, after all, they know where they will be and when, they know Vlad's plan, everybody does.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*More than 46,000 explosive devices defused to date: Emergency service*
Ukraine’s State Emergency Service (SES) say its pyrotechnic units have neutralised more than 2,700 explosive devices in a day.

Since the war started, the SES said on its Telegram channel, 46,275 explosive devices have been defused.






A mine warning sign is seen in front of buildings destroyed by Russian shelling, in Borodyanka,


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2022)

Ukraine will end up liberating Transnistria too and either Moldova will get it back, or there will be a UN referendum.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*UK says Russia seeks to bolster armed forces*
Russian forces are seeking to bolster troop numbers with personnel discharged from military service since 2012, British intelligence has said in its latest bulletin.

It added that Russia has been trying to recruit forces from the unrecognised Transnistria region of Moldova.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I live in Colorado; we're more than prepared.


no you're not.
there is NO state that has a workable plan for dealing with a nuclear strike, there really IS no plan for dealing with a nuclear strike. get the national guard on the scene as quickly as possible, with as much medication for radiation as they can get their hands on. then it will be a vast job of cleaning up the debris and trying to recover all the bodies without killing more people doing it. 
HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS DEAD...there's no plan for dealing with that


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no you're not.
> there is NO state that has a workable plan for dealing with a nuclear strike, there really IS no plan for dealing with a nuclear strike. get the national guard on the scene as quickly as possible, with as much medication for radiation as they can get their hands on. then it will be a vast job of cleaning up the debris and trying to recover all the bodies without killing more people doing it.
> HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS DEAD...there's no plan for dealing with that


Good thing old Joe is at the helm, makes me sleep easier at night... It would be worse for Vlad, extinction of the Russian "race", he and those making the calls know this. Play by the rules, give them shit they can use to pound and humiliate him by themselves and take back ALL of their country. If Vlad wants to cross a red line over it, we must live with the risk and prepare accordingly, not civil defense, but plan to neutralize his weapons if required. It will do little good to target cities like the Russians do, they aren't the places where their nukes are and the point is to save our cities, not destroy theirs, except in a second wave and one American or British sub can reduce the Russian population down to 16 million radiation sickened souls, just one sub.

Zelenskiy lives closer to Moscow than we do and he says fuck Vlad!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2022)

We cannot give Putin a victory on May 9th or any other time from here on out, he must be defeated on the battlefield using conventional weapons, by Ukrainians, his army broken and destroyed, along with his economy. He must be driven from Ukraine completely, including Crimea and his bridge to is needs to be destroyed. This will shorten his reign of power and hopefully he might be replaced by someone whose ego is not bound up with this bullshit. We will judge them by the level of liberal democracy they allow and if they chose fascism or other stupidity, the sanctions remain or most of them, depending on the intentions and policy of the new government. Civilized men can behave like brutes when required, but brutes have trouble acting civilized all the time and ain't hard to spot. Vlad was always a brute, if you looked close enough, now the mask has come off completely.


----------



## printer (Apr 10, 2022)

*China makes delivery of anti-aircraft missiles to Russian ally Serbia, say military experts*
*The Chinese cargo planes with military markings were pictured at Belgrade’s Nikola Tesla airport on Sunday
The move raises concerns that an arms build-up in the Balkans during the war in Ukraine could threaten the fragile peace in the region*
Russian ally Serbia took the delivery of a sophisticated Chinese anti-aircraft system in a veiled operation this weekend, amid Western concerns that an arms build-up in the Balkans at the time of the war in Ukraine could threaten the fragile peace in the region.
Media and military experts said on Sunday that six Chinese Air Force Y-20 transport planes landed at Belgrade’s civilian airport early on Saturday, reportedly carrying HQ-22 surface-to-air missile systems for the Serbian military.
The Chinese cargo planes with military markings were pictured at Belgrade’s Nikola Tesla airport. Serbia’s defence ministry did not immediately respond to a request from Associated Press for comment.









China makes delivery of missiles to Russian ally Serbia, say experts


The Chinese cargo planes with military markings were pictured at Belgrade’s Nikola Tesla airport on Sunday.




www.scmp.com





Hope things do not blow up in the area.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The war won't end until Vlad withdraws from Ukraine and Crimea in defeat, he doesn't get to make the call until his troops go home, marching or in body bags. Vlad might declare "mission accomplished" like Bush did on the carrier, but he will get his biggest pounding before then. Vlad has got a tiger by the tail and he just enraged him even more, the tiger is growing in size and ferocity as the new weapons pour in and more troops are trained.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *They said the DATE the war would END*


Crimea doesn’t pay.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no you're not.
> there is NO state that has a workable plan for dealing with a nuclear strike, there really IS no plan for dealing with a nuclear strike. get the national guard on the scene as quickly as possible, with as much medication for radiation as they can get their hands on. then it will be a vast job of cleaning up the debris and trying to recover all the bodies without killing more people doing it.
> HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS DEAD...there's no plan for dealing with that


emp is a biggie. Forstchen wrote a novel about it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Crimea doesn’t pay.


I think we will see a UN supervised referendum, the people will decide, go with a liberal prosperous Ukraine, or under the economic outhouse with Russia


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2022)

Remember, we know everything Vlad is gonna do, how he's gonna do it and even when. He won't say much about what the Ukrainians are doing, except in the most general of terms, the general is on the team too and knows what to say and what not, he gets secret intelligence briefings too. He might even provide opinion to deceive the Russians and by necessity the public, but one advantage is, he doesn't work for the government, not directly. He can also explain it by military necessity and an effort to save Ukrainian lives on the battle field. Deception like surprise is a big part of war, some say the biggest, the first casualty of war is the truth.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ex-CIA director predicts Putin's next moves in Ukraine*





Former CIA Ddirector Gen. David Petreaus (ret.) breaks down Russian tactics in Ukraine up to this point, and where he sees them going next.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2022)

The Ukrainians are putting the heat on and the retired generals will start howling soon too, it's past time to pass shit, sign it into law and get it there ASAP. Nobody will blame the Ukrainians for giving Uncle Sam shit for delay, the UK's response has been robust and quick. One hopes Uncle Sam's will be massive and timely with some serious goodies.

The state department is more valuable in this war than the army, though not it's weapons. The state department is gathering Russian exported weapons from around the planet and cutting deals left and right to get them and oil too. The Russians will have made and exported many of the weapons that will be used against them from places like Cyprus and other former customers of tanks, fighting vehicles, rocket launchers, ammo and artillery pieces. Thanks Vlad, the Ukrainians are trained and integrated for most of it already and NATO is supplying communications equipment for them etc.

Beyond that America and NATO members (Canada too) needs to be supplying modern arms and training, if this war continues for a long time, it will be required and it will defeat the Russians after destroying them. Look at it as an investment, after Vlad is defeated and his army and economy destroyed, we will need to spend a lot less on defense for quite some time to come.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Desperate Ukraine tells U.S. 'bureaucracy' is no excuse for failing to provide critical weapons and ammunition


A Ukrainian delegation warned U.S. officials in Washington this week that security assistance packages are not arriving quick enough in the besieged country.




www.cnbc.com





*Full Jake Sullivan: 'Weapons Are Arriving Every Day' in Ukraine*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2022)

*Cyprus SUPPORTS Ukraine With Soviet-Made Weapons*


----------



## printer (Apr 10, 2022)

*The State Duma called the deadline for the end of the special operation in Ukraine*
Deputy of the State Duma Vodolatsky: the first phase of the special operation in Ukraine may end in a month

09:17, 09 April 2022

The first stage of the Russian special operation in Ukraine will end in a month. This opinion was expressed in an interview with URA.RU by State Duma deputy from the United Russia party Viktor Vodolatsky. According to him, at the first stage, the territories of the Donetsk and Lugansk People's Republics will be liberated from the nationalists. At the same time, he singled out three stages in Russia’s special military operation, according to him, the process of primary denazification of Ukraine may take about a year, it will represent the complete deliverance of the liberated Ukrainian territories from traces of neo-Nazism.



> *The first stage of the Russian operation in Ukraine will end in a month - the territories of the LNR and the DNR will become completely free from the Nazis* , -said is he.


At the second stage, according to the parliamentarian, it will be necessary to create authorities in the liberated territories, which will take about three to four months.

Earlier, the press secretary of the President of the Russian Federation Dmitry Peskov said that Russia's special operation on the territory of Ukraine could be completed in the foreseeable future. 


> *The third stage will be carried out by the authorities: work with the population, which was under the influence of the Nazis all this time. It will take about a year* ,” Vodolatsky pointed out.


On February 24, Russian President Vladimir Putin announced the start of a military special operation to demilitarize Ukraine. The head of state declared its goal "to protect people who have been subjected to bullying and genocide by the Kiev regime for eight years."








В Госдуме назвали сроки окончания спецоперации на Украине


Первый этап российской операции на Украине закончится через месяц, рассказал депутат Госдумы Виктор Водолацкий.




news-ru.translate.goog


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2022)

printer said:


> *The State Duma called the deadline for the end of the special operation in Ukraine*
> Deputy of the State Duma Vodolatsky: the first phase of the special operation in Ukraine may end in a month
> 
> 09:17, 09 April 2022
> ...


oh my fucking god, these guys should quit being tyrants and do improv comedy, they can think up the funniest shit on the spot...
of course every word of it is bullshit to justify them murdering thousands of people in a land and power grab by a dictator who wants to graduate to king of an empire...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh my fucking god, these guys should quit being tyrants and do improv comedy, they can think up the funniest shit on the spot...
> of course every word of it is bullshit to justify them murdering thousands of people in a land and power grab by a dictator who wants to graduate to king of an empire...


technically emperor


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Ukrainians are putting the heat on and the retired generals will start howling soon too, it's past time to pass shit, sign it into law and get it there ASAP. Nobody will blame the Ukrainians for giving Uncle Sam shit for delay, the UK's response has been robust and quick. One hopes Uncle Sam's will be massive and timely with some serious goodies


Full restoration of Lend-Lease for Ukraine, FOR THE DURATION. Passed last week. ALL Putin Party senators voted FOR IT: this latest shit with Russia seems to have seriously chapped a *lot* of asses back home, and the quisling brigade is taking notice, it seems. We need to keep them from claiming credit for pseudo-righteousness, politically: they’ve been all in for the overthrow since long before trump decided to run (they just needed the right blimp), and none of the people who voted them into office - and keep them in office - should have the luxury of thinking anyone’s forgotten their abysmal failure @ basic US citizenship.

Still, this step is HUGE. It means we will keep giving Ukraine as much as we can as fast as we can for as long as we need to.

And speaking of “as long as we need to” - what does “for the duration” actually mean? Well, the act cites the occupation of Crimea as the *beginning* of the conflict; from there, 2+2 goes just the way you’d think: until Russia is defeated/surrenders, and abandons Crimea. I hope Pootie-Poo is strapped in (to something)….


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 10, 2022)

printer said:


> *The State Duma called the deadline for the end of the special operation in Ukraine*
> Deputy of the State Duma Vodolatsky: the first phase of the special operation in Ukraine may end in a month
> 
> 09:17, 09 April 2022
> ...


My initial reaction to this was anger. As I read through it again, I realized: they’re six weeks in, and already four months behind *at least*…. And I started to laugh.


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh my fucking god, these guys should quit being tyrants and do improv comedy, they can think up the funniest shit on the spot...


in my mind, I see a crowd of Irwin Coreys (or Robin Williamses) doing a Keystone Kops-style ’re-enactment’ of the Duma


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Full restoration of Lend-Lease for Ukraine, FOR THE DURATION.  Passed last week. ALL Putin Party senators voted FOR IT: this latest shit with Russia seems to have seriously chapped a *lot* of asses back home, and the quisling brigade is taking notice, it seems. We need to keep them from claiming credit for pseudo-righteousness, politically: they’ve been all in for the overthrow since long before trump decided to run (they just needed the right blimp), and none of the people who voted them into office - and keep them in office - should have the luxury of thinking anyone’s forgotten their abysmal failure @ basic US citizenship.
> 
> Still, this step is HUGE. It means we will keep giving Ukraine as much as we can as fast as we can for as long as we need to.
> 
> And speaking of “as long as we need to” - what does “for the duration” actually mean? Well, the act cites the occupation of Crimea as the *beginning* of the conflict; from there, 2+2 goes just the way you’d think: until Russia is defeated/surrenders, and abandons Crimea. I hope Pootie-Poo is strapped in (to something)….


The house has yet to vote and Joe to sign, I wonder how many republicans will vote against it in the house, Madison Cawthorn, MTG, Bobo the clown, Matt Gaetz... Donald is yet to speak on the subject, maybe his buddy Vlad should make a call, so he can at least show there is division about it and support for Russia, maybe he could talk to his friend Tucker about it...

Right about now a hundred republicans should vote against it at Trumps urging (it will pass anyway) and then join Donald and his sons on a charter plane trip to Moscow for "peace talks". Then when they get there, they can apply for asylum, to avoid prosecution for sedition and other crimes, hey they wanted to live under a dictatorship and in a whites only society, here's their chance!  Donald can do propaganda broadcasts like Lord Haw haw to earn his keep.

Vlad needs his talent, he's a pretty good liar, highly experienced!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The house has yet to vote and Joe to sign, I wonder how many republicans will vote against it in the house, Madison Cawthorn, MTG, Bobo the clown, Matt Gaetz... Donald is yet to speak on the subject, maybe his buddy Vlad should make a call, so he can at least show there is division about it and support for Russia, maybe he could talk to his friend Tucker about it...
> 
> Right about now a hundred republicans should vote against it at Trumps urging (it will pass anyway) and then join Donald and his sons on a charter plane trip to Moscow for "peace talks". Then when they get there, they can apply for asylum, to avoid prosecution for sedition and other crimes, hey they wanted to live under a dictatorship and in a whites only society, here's their chance!  Donald can do propaganda broadcasts like Lord Haw haw to earn his keep.
> 
> Vlad needs his talent, he's a pretty good liar, highly experienced!


Lord haw haw puffed out his chest and put on airs before he was executed

Ideally, Trump should be afforded the same opportunity


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> in my mind, I see a crowd of Irwin Coreys (or Robin Williamses) doing a Keystone Kops-style ’re-enactment’ of the Duma


Irwin Corey...i think he turned into Christopher Lloyd, didn't he?


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Tolerance Break (Apr 11, 2022)

I can't confirm if this is real or not, but looking at the situation as it stands, I tend to believe it.

A message from the 36th Naval Infantry Brigade, currently in Mariupol

(Google translate)

Dear Ukrainian people.
The Mi 36 Marine Infantry Brigade named after Rear Admiral Mikhail Bilinsky, having refused to break the oath in 2014, left Crimea and continued to victoriously victoriously defend the defense of Ukraine.
For the past 47 days, we have been sacking Mariupol for an ear of vine. We were bombed from planes, we were fired upon from artillery, tanks and other weapons. We adequately held the defense by doing the impossible. But any resources tend to run out.
During the hostilities, we were once given 50,122 shells, 20 mines a few enlavs and starlink Elon Musk - thanks Elon, he survived many air strikes and is still working. Nothing else was given to us. Without BC, not being able to defend, the enemy gradually pushed us back to the Azovmash plant, surrounded us with fire and is now trying to destroy us. There was an option to bring reserves to us in order to strengthen and continue the defense. There were options for the brigade to make a breakthrough and go out to their troops. We reported this to OTU Skhid and they started planning the operation. Sodol, Delyatitsky tried to do something, but their senior staffs turned around. We reported this to the OOS, they said, we're working, we were working, they promised a helicopter that never arrived. We talked with the commander in chief who promised to deblockade. We spoke with the Guarantor who guaranteed us either a political or military solution to the situation. For more than a month, the Marines fought without replenishment of ammunition, without food, without water, almost licking from a puddle and dying in batches. The mountain of the wounded makes up almost half of the brigade. Those whose limbs are not torn off and can walk are returned to duty. The infantry was all killed and the artillerymen, anti-aircraft gunners, the signalmen of the driver and the turn, are conducting rifle battles. Even the orchestra. They die but fight. We are slowly ending. Wise generals advise taking ammunition from the enemy. Probably these savka SUVs have not died out, so a lot of people will die in vain because of them. There were chances. There were opportunities, but because of the sluggishness to report vertically, they were not implemented. No one wants to communicate with us anymore because we are decommissioned. Today there will probably be an extreme fight, since there is no bc left. Further into hand-to-hand combat. Further death for some, and captivity for some.
Dear Ukrainian people.
I don’t know what will happen next, but I really ask you to remember the marines with a kind word and no matter how events develop further, don’t speak badly about the marines.
They did everything possible and impossible.
Bo mi WARNING!


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2022)

Russia has defaulted on its foreign debt.


----------



## printer (Apr 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Russia has defaulted on its foreign debt.









*Russia has defaulted on its foreign debt, says S&P*

Russia has defaulted on its foreign debt because it offered bondholders payments in rubles, not dollars, credit ratings agency S&P has said.

Russia attempted to pay in rubles for two dollar-denominated bonds that matured on April 4, S&P said in a note on Friday. The agency said this amounted to a "selective default" because investors are unlikely to be able to convert the rubles into "dollars equivalent to the originally due amounts."

_According to S&P, a selective default is declared when an entity has defaulted on a specific obligation but not its entire debt._









Russia has defaulted on its foreign debt, says S&P


Russia has defaulted on its foreign debt because it offered bondholders payments in rubles, not dollars, credit ratings agency S&P has said.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513197666670415872


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513197666670415872


interesting. you can get a translation on the twitter page, basically says this is old outdated shit, but it still works.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> interesting. you can get a translation on the twitter page, basically says this is old outdated shit, but it still works.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)

Apparently Uncle Sam sent some of these too, made by the same company that makes switchblades and can work with them. Here is what the Ukrainians have and it can be hand launched, the Russian one needs a catapult, this is electric, quiet and stealth.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)

Dunno where these guys are from, but maybe they are giving free samples!

RC hobby people do these kind of things with similar kinds of planes, though it's not really legal! They can use google earth to lay everything out, including terrain heights that are accurate enough, most commercial flight control computers can do the job with some custom firmware. The source code and applications (firmware) for much of it is online with various open sources projects that are often teams of engineers and programmers who do this on the side. It's an engineer heavy hobby and attracts the technically inclined, so change is happening fast and there are many small electronics companies started by engineers and others, selling products to a small market.

If you just have regular GPS service and not US military, you can hit a stationary target from 100km away and the accuracy is often less the 2 meters, much of the time half of that. So 2 hand grenades, or the equivalent weight in plastic explosive, should be able to kill a Russian general and his staff, if ya caught them with their pants down.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dunno where these guys are from, but maybe they are giving free samples!
> 
> RC hobby people do these kind of things with similar kinds of planes, though it's not really legal! They can use google earth to lay everything out, including terrain heights that are accurate enough, most commercial flight control computers can do the job with some custom firmware. The source code and applications (firmware) for much of it is online with various open sources projects that are often teams of engineers and programmers who do this on the side. It's an engineer heavy hobby and attracts the technically inclined, so change is happening fast and there are many small electronics companies started by engineers and others, selling products to a small market.
> 
> ...


you're the drone guy, i was wondering if they had electric drones with solar panels to recharge them while flying? seems like it would be a good idea if they have that tech worked out, all day fly time, very low noise, they could be using them to spot targets without having to come back for refueling


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're the drone guy, i was wondering if they had electric drones with solar panels to recharge them while flying? seems like it would be a good idea if they have that tech worked out, all day fly time, very low noise, they could be using them to spot targets without having to come back for refueling


Pick one...


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=RC+solar+plane


----------



## Moflow (Apr 11, 2022)

Disgraceful.......









Car convoy waving Russian flags and Z symbol is spotted...in IRELAND


A convoy of cars waving Russian flags marked with the 'Z' symbol were spotted in Ireland, with the Ukrainian embassy slamming 'disgusting disrespect' against those standing with Ukraine.




www.dailymail.co.uk













Ukraine: Pro-Russia demonstrations spark outrage in Germany – DW – 04/10/2022


Many view the demonstrations, some in the form of vehicle convoys, as support for Moscow's invasion of Ukraine. But organizers say their goal is to highlight discrimination against Russians in Germany.




www.dw.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pick one...
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=RC+solar+plane


The simple answer is 749 watts = 1HP and say 1sq meter of solar panel generates 100 watts on average, so 7.5 sq meters to generate 1HP's worth of electricity, The ESC (Electronic Speed Controller) eats some and the motors are very efficient, but not 100%. So say a wing 1 meter wide and 4 meters long, will only generate 400 watts and the motor will output 1/2 HP.

It can increase the endurance of a drone by a bit, but is generally not worth the bother for a plane.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2022)

A russian Rittenhouse.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513487580171575297


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)

A new bride for Frankenstein! Russia had better hope there is no direct military confrontation between it and NATO, much less Uncle Sam.

Let them go and tell them not to come back, prison or revoke your citizenship and go, if other countries want them, good luck with that!

_► Ukraine’s border guard agency says about 2,200 Ukrainian men of fighting age have been detained so far while trying to leave the country in violation of martial law. The agency said Sunday that some of them have used forged documents and others tried to bribe border guards._

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








EU to consider Ukraine membership in weeks; Russia warns of 'direct military confrontation' with US: April 10 recap


Sending military equipment to Ukraine could spark 'direct military confrontation' between US and Russia, Russia's UN envoy says.



www.usatoday.com





*EU to consider Ukraine membership in weeks; Russia warns of 'direct military confrontation' with US: April 10 recap*

Ukraine could become part of the European Union in a matter of weeks, the president of the European Commission said Sunday.

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy signed Ukraine’s application to join the EU in February, and Olga Stefanishyna, deputy prime minister for European and Euro-Atlantic integration of Ukraine, said in April she expects Ukraine to fully join the E.U. by June.

The process can take years, but European Commission President Ursula von der Leyen said Sunday on CNN’s “State of the Union” that Ukraine’s membership could take only weeks to consider.

“Yesterday, somebody told me: “You know, when our soldiers are dying, I want them to know that their children will be free be and be part of the European Union,” von der Leyen said. “They are in an extraordinary situation, where we have to take unusual steps.”

Ukrainians “belong to our European family, without any question,” she said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)

Depending on the type, this will make bombarding Ukraine dangerous for the Russian Navy and a fighter can carry it too, or even a big enough drone, to extend it's range.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Britain SUPPLIES Harpoon Anti-Ship Missiles to Ukraine*






_What is the range of the Harpoon missile?
In April 2015, Boeing unveiled a modified version of the RGM-84 it called the Harpoon Next Generation. It increases the ship-launched Harpoon missile's range from the Block II's 70 nmi (81 mi; 130 km) to 167.5 nmi (192.8 mi; 310.2 km), along with a new lighter 300 lb (140 kg) warhead and a more fuel-efficient engine with electronic fuel controls._









United Kingdom will supply Harpoon anti-ship missiles to Ukraine


The United Kingdom has agreed to send Harpoon anti-ship missiles to Ukraine.




navyrecognition.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)

Maybe another NATO member, Austria is neutral, not a NATO member, but not directly threatened by Russia either, they would need to get through NATO countries first to attack them. He can afford to tell Vlad the truth and to go fuck himself, as required.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3 hr 35 min ago
*Austrian chancellor says meeting with Putin was "not a friendly visit"*

From CNN's Nadine Schmidt in Berlin

A face-to-face meeting between Austrian Chancellor Karl Nehammer and Russian President Vladimir Putin in Moscow was ''not a friendly visit," Nehammer said in a statement issued by an Austrian official after the meeting.


> "This is not a friendly visit. I have just come from Ukraine and have seen with my own eyes the immeasurable suffering caused by the Russian war of aggression,” he said in the statement.


Nehammer — the first European Union leader to have met with Putin since the invasion of Ukraine began on February 24 — said the conversation with the Russian leader was "very direct, open and tough.”
The Austrian chancellor added that his most important message to Putin was that the war in Ukraine must end because "in a war there are only losers on both sides,” reiterating that he had hoped to help bring an end to the war or improve conditions for civilians.
''I addressed the serious war crimes in Bucha and other places and emphasized that all those responsible for them must be held accountable. I also told President Putin in no uncertain terms that sanctions against Russia will remain in place and will continue to be tightened as long as people are dying in Ukraine,'' Nehammer said.


> ''I have just come from Ukraine and have seen with my own eyes the immeasurable suffering caused by the Russian war of aggression. The trip to Moscow and the talks with President Putin are a duty for me. A duty out of a sense of responsibility to leave no stone unturned to bring about a cessation of hostilities or at least humanitarian progress for the suffering civilian population in Ukraine. For me, there is no alternative to seeking direct talks with Russia as well, despite all the very great differences," Nehammer said in the statement.


''The EU is more united than ever on this issue. I also made it clear to the Russian President that there is an urgent need for humanitarian corridors to bring drinking water and food to the besieged cities and to bring out women, children and the wounded. I will now return to inform our European partners about my conversation with the Russian President and discuss further steps," he concluded.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no you're not.
> there is NO state that has a workable plan for dealing with a nuclear strike, there really IS no plan for dealing with a nuclear strike. get the national guard on the scene as quickly as possible, with as much medication for radiation as they can get their hands on. then it will be a vast job of cleaning up the debris and trying to recover all the bodies without killing more people doing it.
> HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS DEAD...there's no plan for dealing with that


Yeah, there is no plan for dealing with a nuclear attack. Other than drop to the floor and grab your junk I spose. Yeah there will be hundreds of thousands dead. 

So either we ignore that or we allow the world to be held to blackmail by terrorists. Dunno bout you, but I know which world I'd rather live in.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)

Pink Floyd reunite for Ukraine protest song


The band's first new material in 28 years was inspired by David Gilmour's "anger" over the war.



www.bbc.com


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 11, 2022)

@DIY-HP-LED I see that like the rest of us, Pink Floyd are just pretending the Endless River didn't happen?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> @DIY-HP-LED I see that like the rest of us, Pink Floyd are just pretending the Endless River didn't happen?


War has been with humans since the very beginning and we are evolved to it by tens of thousands of years of competition between groups of humans that also drove social evolution. The tribalism that many societies experience, some driven by racism, some by ethnicity and language and by religion, are also a result of this social propensity. It sets off a psychological casscade effect that dehumanizes the "other", lowers empathy and makes it easier to kill them. All tribes have a version of the truth and tens of thousands of years ago your culture was everything and worth defending with your life, it was your community, the sum total of your knowledge, you would be a blank slate without it. Hence the culture wars in America, created for this purpose, the rural/urban divide etc.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> War has been with humans since the very beginning and we are evolved to it by tens of thousands of years of competition between groups of humans that also drove social evolution. The tribalism that many societies experience, some driven by racism, some by ethnicity and language and by religion, are also a result of this social propensity. It sets off a psychological casscade effect that dehumanizes the "other", lowers empathy and makes it easier to kill them. All tribes have a version of the truth and tens of thousands of years ago your culture was everything and worth defending with your life, it was your community, the sum total of your knowledge, you would be a blank slate without it. Hence the culture wars in America, created for this purpose, the rural/urban divide etc.


I'm assuming you're either posting this in the wrong thread or you've quoted me by mistake. 

Otherwise I'm not sure what any of the above has to do with my post, bud. lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> I'm assuming you're either posting this in the wrong thread or you've quoted me by mistake.
> 
> Otherwise I'm not sure what any of the above has to do with my post, bud. lol.


Not being a huge Pink Floyd fan, I assumed you meant the endless river of misery caused by the war, on a war thread. I used to listen to Floyd years back a lot and had several of their albums, but tastes change and evolve too. I guess I'm not familiar with your specific reference. Enlighten us to the meaning of, "Pink Floyd are just pretending the Endless River didn't happen?", it's was ambiguous.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 11, 2022)

Ukrainian Soldiers Mistake Approaching Russian Tank For Their Own.... Got Wiped Out In An Instant!


Posted by Thrillz



worldstarhiphop.com


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not being a huge Pink Floyd fan, I assumed you meant the endless river of misery caused by the war, on a war thread. I used to listen to Floyd years back a lot and had several of their albums, but tastes change and evolve too. I guess I'm not familiar with your specific reference. Enlighten us to the meaning of, "Pink Floyd are just pretending the Endless River didn't happen?", it's was ambiguous.


Not quite as ambiguous as you might think. Just not as deep as you were thinking.

_*"The Endless River*_ is the fifteenth studio album by the English rock band Pink Floyd, released in November 2014 "


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> @DIY-HP-LED I see that like the rest of us, Pink Floyd are just pretending the Endless River didn't happen?


*JamieThePainter*
Member · 41
Joined Mar 27, 2022
12 posts in, already in politics and knows what a sock puppet is, welcome back sock.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *JamieThePainter*
> Member · 41
> Joined Mar 27, 2022
> 12 posts in, already in politics and knows what a sock puppet is, welcome back sock.


lol. You're calling me a sock puppet because I'm interested in politics and I know more about Pink Floyd releases than you? 

Insecure much?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2022)

Hope this didn't happen......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513600159392972810
an hour ago
There are unconfirmed claims seeming to emanate from a statement by the Ukrainian Azov Battalion (which is mostly in Mariupol) that Russia has dropped chemical substances causing respiratory issues on defenders in Mariupol. This would follow a statement by a DNR spokesperson earlier that it would be more practical to use chemical weapons to root out remaining defenders.
There do not appear to be other sources corroborating (though it would be hard to do so right now given the siege anyways). Many Ukrainian forces are defending the Azovstal steel plant, so it is also possible that the fighting has hit some chemicals in that facility.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The simple answer is 749 watts = 1HP and say 1sq meter of solar panel generates 100 watts on average, so 7.5 sq meters to generate 1HP's worth of electricity, The ESC (Electronic Speed Controller) eats some and the motors are very efficient, but not 100%. So say a wing 1 meter wide and 4 meters long, will only generate 400 watts and the motor will output 1/2 HP.
> 
> It can increase the endurance of a drone by a bit, but is generally not worth the bother for a plane.


It's the same with hiking solar panels. If you are in the desert they might be worth the weight. But if there are any clouds or trees, you just don't see anyone carrying them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)

Each switchblade 300 "system" has 10 drones ( so says the video) and I imagine reloads will be forthcoming too, they are also sending 600s. I figure Russian officers will be prime targets for them, they order the atrocities and troops and when they die nothing much happens, their troops become paralyzed. So there are two good reasons rolled into one, tactical and retribution for going after these particular targets. They will be replaced by green officers from Russia and when the top dog doesn't hear from his officers at the front, he might have to go there himself to find out why and restore order, making him a target too.

If they can find their command vehicles tanks, APCs or trucks by their radio emissions they can target them and the officers HQ by their radio use to transmit orders on advance. Attacks and resistance can stimulate their radio use and drones like God above can spot them and laser designate them.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Switchblade: A look at the drone the US is sending to Ukraine*


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2022)

Half dead mouth breather, the Butcher of Syria, is the plan..so we're talking chemicals because they can't blow up civilians fast enough.



https://cdn.cnn.com/cnnnext/dam/assets/220409182640-alexander-dvornikov-file-putin-large-tease.jpg


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Hope this didn't happen......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513600159392972810
> ...


We will see, a drone with sniffer gear might provide the answer, taking air samples over the suspected area at low level and either transmitting data from sensors or bringing it back home, or both. They can detect parts per billion these days. It would be a no brainer for Uncle Sam to have these and they aren't offensive weapons, they could probably even give a few to the UN and let them do it with US operators.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm thinking the murdering of Ukrainians has just begun.

I have a hunch there will be ethnic cleansing of non-russians form the Dumbas area and the areas Putin hit first.


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 11, 2022)

This is gonna get ugly. Brace yourselves.


----------



## myke (Apr 11, 2022)

With any luck the new commander will get run over by his own.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I'm thinking the murdering of Ukrainians has just begun.
> 
> I have a hunch there will be ethnic cleansing of non-russians form the Dumbas area and the areas Putin hit first.


What will they need for chemical hit?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> What will they need for chemical hit?


I’m having trouble understanding the question. Elaborate?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m having trouble understanding the question. Elaborate?


What do we need to do to prepare and protect them from another Syria?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> What do we need to do to prepare and protect them from another Syria?


Send MOPP gear!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> What do we need to do to prepare and protect them from another Syria?


get their civilians out of range, give them protective gear and whatever medication to treat those effected that exists, arm them to the teeth so they can destroy those using the chemicals as quickly as possible...
i think is getting close to NATO stepping in, the use of chemical weapons is asking for a huge amount of trouble


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> get their civilians out of range, give them protective gear and whatever medication to treat those effected that exists, arm them to the teeth so they can destroy those using the chemicals as quickly as possible...
> i think is getting close to NATO stepping in, the use of chemical weapons is asking for a huge amount of trouble


We don't know, Mariupol is about to fall and perhaps they had a nasty surprise when the last man went down. Or more likely the Russians used something, we will see, they still had a starlink terminal there last I heard and contact with the outside. As I said before they have equipment that can detect it and I think those Puma drones can be equipped to do it, they can carry different payload modules and the army needs this capability. With guidance from inside the city one can swoop in low down along a street they control at night and sample the air for instance.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 11, 2022)

It should be very obvious to everyone the Ukrainians are going to fight.
So in comes the guy that murdered those Syrians that held out. Those that fought until the enemy was chemical warfare.
They used what Phosphorus bombs, Chlorine bombs and what else?

I figure this is the General that isn't squeamish on gassing babies.

Making old folk's eyes bulge out of their eye sockets with poisons that they are forced to breath as they writhe in agony slowly dying.

There you go Glorious Russia! Russia is making History for sure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

Vlad's mentor Stalin said, one death is a tragedy, a million a statistic. The same principle of overwhelming crime was used by Trump, there was just so much crime that only a small fraction of it could be punished or even accounted for. I'm pretty sure if Donald had four more years he would exceed both the totals of Hitler and Stalin combined. America would be a lot like Russia is today in short order, with millions of willing cops. The first target would be the SCOTUS and the courts, the Justices and judges would swing while the case against Trump was waiting for a court date a year after they all died. The ones who stormed the capitol would be in charge of homeland security.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/mayor-more-than-10000-civilians-dead-in-ukraine-port-city/2022/04/12/9727f26a-ba22-11ec-a92d-c763de818c21_story.html



*Mayor: 10,000 dead in Ukraine's Mariupol and toll could rise*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

Reform the UN, no security council and only democracies can vote and when they fail at democracy they are kicked out. They don't even need to be liberal democracies, just have free and fair elections, along with a free press and independent court system, they don't have to be perfect. Dictatorships can sit as observers only and get no vote on anything, your country doesn't get to vote, if it's people can't. They already have standards for this kind of thing and they were established long ago.

The UN is largely meaningless, in it's original purpose, made so by security council members veto's. It might be useful for conducting referendums as a neutral party when territorial disputes are to be settled, the people living there decide, not the likes of Putin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

Destroying tanks on open ground from dug in positions using anti tank rockets, again the Russians had no infantry with them and no air support. This was in the wide open spaces, they were not suppose to be able to do this kind of shit on that kind of ground!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukrainian troops celebrate after 'destroying five Russian tanks'*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

*Ukraine War: Why is Mariupol so important to Russian forces?*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

*Let's talk about questions on Russia's failure....*


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> get their civilians out of range, give them protective gear and whatever medication to treat those effected that exists, arm them to the teeth so they can destroy those using the chemicals as quickly as possible...
> i think is getting close to NATO stepping in, the use of chemical weapons is asking for a huge amount of trouble


We know what happened in Syria and Chechyna..past performance is indicative of future results..Putin brought that retired general back..no sense in dragging our feet. Now is the time to act.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

Ukrainian aid groups send Canadian drones to soldiers


Canadian-Ukrainian humanitarian organizations are purchasing drones to send to the front lines in Ukraine.




barrie.ctvnews.ca


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

At this point, it’s looking less like there was a chemical attack. The news came from Azov Battalion, a neo-Nazi militia. So I have my doubts and suspicions about veracity from them. Look at them, those banners!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> We know what happened in Syria and Chechyna..past performance is indicative of future results..Putin brought that retired general back..no sense in dragging our feet. Now is the time to act.


He will fail like the others and be blamed for it by Putin, or if he's in Ukraine, a switchblade or something else might kill him


----------



## Moflow (Apr 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> At this point, it’s looking less like there was a chemical attack. The news came from Azov Battalion, a neo-Nazi militia. So I have my doubts and suspicions about veracity from them. Look at them, those banners!


A Russian Z with a stroke through it?
What's with the footwear? Brown Boots are privates, black trainers, NCOs, fancy coloured/coloured trainers Officers......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2022)

right now that a chemical attack looks suspects to me as well, while newsweek, and other outlets are saying the possibly of but there is no confirmation on the ground......so i'm not gonna put any meat into it......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2022)

and there goes the boot.....









Russian spy chief ‘thrown in jail’ as Vladimir Putin ‘turns on security officials’


Sergei Beseda said to have been moved to high-security prison amid concerns over leaks about Russia’s faltering war effort




www.telegraph.co.uk













Putin purges 150 intelligence agents for Ukraine failures: Report


Russian President Vladimir Putin has dismissed about 150 Federal Security Bureau officers, sending some to prison, since Russia's Feb. 24 invasion of Ukraine, according to a report on Monday.




www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2022)

a new commander.....awee what happened pooty.....did you loose the rest to bring this moth ball out.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513836295730171907


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2022)

now that's the way to bring it to them.......knock the railways out.....some one was listening


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513793259528671233


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513786745644634115


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> We know what happened in Syria and Chechyna..past performance is indicative of future results..Putin brought that retired general back..no sense in dragging our feet. Now is the time to act.


yeah? convince Biden and congress, i'll stand right behind you for moral support. convince NATO, again, i'll be standing right behind you...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

Moflow said:


> A Russian Z with a stroke through it?
> What's with the footwear? Brown Boots are privates, black trainers, NCOs, fancy coloured/coloured trainers Officers......


The symbol is the Wolfsangel (wolf hook) previously used by the SS.
Nice catch on the shoes! Uniforms need to be uniform.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2022)

https://www.cnn.com/2022/04/06/europe/ukraine-russia-war-technology-intl-cmd/index.html

this could be both good and bad...there is no way the russians can deny proof like this, and that may force them into negotiations a lot sooner than they would want...but it could also push putin over the edge, and make him do a few incredibly stupid things, like use chemical weapons in Ukraine, or nuke them with a small yield device...neither of which will sit well with NATO, the EU or the US.
i see NATO becoming involved very soon, and since the US is part of NATO, that means we'll be more directly involved, which makes us a prime target for putin's icbms...while i do not have much faith in the reliability of russian technology, i don't doubt it enough to think we would escape unscathed. if they launched 50 icbms at us, and half fail at launch, that's still 25 city killers coming at us. if we shoot down 90% of them, that is still 2 or 3 that get through...2 or 3 major cities obliterated, millions of deaths, and the inevitable retaliation against russia, which would have consequences for the EU. clouds of fallout blowing in the wind, never know who it will land on, but there's no place for it to land that would be good. the nuclear winter which would follow, impacting food yields for at least a decade...the disruption to the worlds economy, shipping routes, manufacturing, mineral supplies, all impacted severely...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2022/04/06/europe/ukraine-russia-war-technology-intl-cmd/index.html
> 
> this could be both good and bad...there is no way the russians can deny proof like this, and that may force them into negotiations a lot sooner than they would want...but it could also push putin over the edge, and make him do a few incredibly stupid things, like use chemical weapons in Ukraine, or nuke them with a small yield device...neither of which will sit well with NATO, the EU or the US.
> i see NATO becoming involved very soon, and since the US is part of NATO, that means we'll be more directly involved, which makes us a prime target for putin's icbms...while i do not have much faith in the reliability of russian technology, i don't doubt it enough to think we would escape unscathed. if they launched 50 icbms at us, and half fail at launch, that's still 25 city killers coming at us. if we shoot down 90% of them, that is still 2 or 3 that get through...2 or 3 major cities obliterated, millions of deaths, and the inevitable retaliation against russia, which would have consequences for the EU. clouds of fallout blowing in the wind, never know who it will land on, but there's no place for it to land that would be good. the nuclear winter which would follow, impacting food yields for at least a decade...the disruption to the worlds economy, shipping routes, manufacturing, mineral supplies, all impacted severely...


If they do that, we walk the B-2s across the land with B-61s set for low yield. There are 0.3 kt and 1.5 kt options, and they are smart bomb accurate. Remove a few dozen strategic targets, with a total radiation load less than Chernobyl. Kinder to the land and people, who are not the enemy.

Then sanitize the oceans of any last Russian sub. Their subs are good, but the US and UK are the world class. Blockade Polyarnyy and thump anything coming and going.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

I did a brief search and I believe only Russian officers carry side arms, perhaps some sergeants, I'm not even sure tank crews are issued them. If this is the case, a switchblade 300 drone apparently can do facial recognition and should be able to recognize a sidearm and it's holster... Perhaps a fast efficient way to hunt down Russian officers? They order the atrocities and their troops are paralyzed without them and often out of touch with higher command. Even the drone flying high above like God can spot them using the same method of automatic pattern recognition.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Nice catch on the shoes! Uniforms need to be uniform


Lol, you say tomato, I say tomato 
You say uniforms I say unicorns


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

Moflow said:


> Lol, you say tomato, I say tomato
> You say uniforms I say unicorns
> View attachment 5117240


Lol Azov Buttalion


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If they do that, we walk the B-2s across the land with B-61s set for low yield. There are 0.3 kt and 1.5 kt options, and they are smart bomb accurate. Remove a few dozen strategic targets, with a total radiation load less than Chernobyl. Kinder to the land and people, who are not the enemy.
> 
> Then sanitize the oceans of any last Russian sub. Their subs are good, but the US and UK are the world class. Blockade Polyarnyy and thump anything coming and going.


With stealth cruise missiles and precision strikes, it might be possible to take out most of their nuclear forces with conventional weapons, saving nukes for the hard targets. A second strike from a single sub can wipe out their cities, if required. It would be an act of extreme desperation and the point would be to wipe out their nuclear strike capability and save our cities, theirs's too, if it were successful. It would have to be a desperate situation, but the military has planned for it I'm certain of that and on this one they would be running multiple simulations all the time. If they can make a stealth F-35, a submarine launched stealth cruise missile should not be an issue.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With stealth cruise missiles and precision strikes, it might be possible to take out most of their nuclear forces with conventional weapons, saving nukes for the hard targets. A second strike from a single sub can wipe out their cities, if required. It would be an act of extreme desperation and the point would be to wipe out their nuclear strike capability and save our cities, theirs's too, if it were successful. It would have to be a desperate situation, but the military has planned for it I'm certain of that and on this one they would be running multiple simulations all the time. If they can make a stealth F-35, a submarine launched stealth cruise missile should not be an issue.


I prefer the B-2s. Eyeballs on the target, immediate BDA and the option of last-second recall. We’re headed for a drone battlefield, but with nukes I want the safety of the bombers.

This is strictly my response to a strategic nuclear attack using their ICBMs If they went counterforce, our response will be in kind.
If they go after urban areas, we gain total air supremacy and grind up their warfighting ability conventionally. With B-52s. If they hit a bomber, then start mercilessly nuking missile fields, airfields, ports.

Either way, destroy their navy except players without nukes. The exception is subs. Take the lot out. We probably have very stealthy torpedoes at this point.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2022)

got his ass.......think treason charges are awaiting for ya bud.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513943338713497603
little background









Viktor Medvedchuk - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I prefer the B-2s. Eyeballs on the target, immediate BDA and the option of last-second recall. We’re headed for a drone battlefield, but with nukes I want the safety of the bombers.
> 
> This is strictly my response to a strategic nuclear attack using their ICBMs If they went counterforce, our response will be in kind.
> If they go after urban areas, we gain total air supremacy and grind up their warfighting ability conventionally. With B-52s. If they hit a bomber, then start mercilessly nuking missile fields, airfields, ports.
> ...


I imagine they would throw everything they had into Russia to neutralize nuclear threats, after an initial stealth strike, perhaps it would be coupled with a cyber attack on the command and control systems. Stealth bombers and fighters would be part of any plan to hit Russia with as much as we can as quickly as we can to prevent a launch and perhaps a ballistic missile defense system is a good idea too. From my understanding Russia has about 2000 ICBM big nukes on missiles and about 500 of those are at sea in subs and surface vessels, the other 4000 are tactical nukes, mostly in storage. So assuming the attack subs eliminate the Russian subs we would have to deal with around 1500 warheads, but they need to strike western Europe too. If they did strike them first with a stealth attack and say 100 got launched and say the had a 20% failure rate, 8 warheads each on a dozen missiles say. Manageable with an ABM system and perhaps fighters with ABM missiles over northern Canada, with a second line further south.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 12, 2022)

For those interested in more ( or even some ) information on the New American Javilin.

I found it informative.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I imagine they would throw everything they had into Russia to neutralize nuclear threats, after an initial stealth strike, perhaps it would be coupled with a cyber attack on the command and control systems. Stealth bombers and fighters would be part of any plan to hit Russia with as much as we can as quickly as we can to prevent a launch and perhaps a ballistic missile defense system is a good idea too. From my understanding Russia has about 2000 ICBM big nukes on missiles and about 500 of those are at sea in subs and surface vessels, the other 4000 are tactical nukes, mostly in storage. So assuming the attack subs eliminate the Russian subs we would have to deal with around 1500 warheads, but they need to strike western Europe too. If they did strike them first with a stealth attack and say 100 got launched and say the had a 20% failure rate, 8 warheads each on a dozen missiles say. Manageable with an ABM system and perhaps fighters with ABM missiles over northern Canada, with a second line further south.


I know you are enamored of unmanned platforms. But if the mission is to punish Russia for launching the big ones, I want command and control to the last instant. Tell me how to abort or recall a SLCM.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 12, 2022)

Here is a funny Ha!-Ha! Putin is looking for Moles!

Putin knows* now* his Ship of State was made of Swiss-Cheese. 
Once he put out to Sea to launch his war, he is now suffering the "Leaks."


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I know you are enamored of unmanned platforms. But if the mission is to punish Russia for launching the big ones, I want command and control to the last instant. Tell me how to abort or recall a SLCM.



Are you ready to relax and learn to love the Bomb?
Wasn't there a Movie?

I fantasize that some benevolent force would ruin all Russia's Nukes everywhere all at once.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I imagine they would throw everything they had into Russia to neutralize nuclear threats, after an initial stealth strike, perhaps it would be coupled with a cyber attack on the command and control systems. Stealth bombers and fighters would be part of any plan to hit Russia with as much as we can as quickly as we can to prevent a launch and perhaps a ballistic missile defense system is a good idea too. From my understanding Russia has about 2000 ICBM big nukes on missiles and about 500 of those are at sea in subs and surface vessels, the other 4000 are tactical nukes, mostly in storage. So assuming the attack subs eliminate the Russian subs we would have to deal with around 1500 warheads, but they need to strike western Europe too. If they did strike them first with a stealth attack and say 100 got launched and say the had a 20% failure rate, 8 warheads each on a dozen missiles say. Manageable with an ABM system and perhaps fighters with ABM missiles over northern Canada, with a second line further south.


From 3 to 8 is quite the jump. You suggested a launcher failure rate of half before. Going to 20% is a move of the goalposts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> got his ass.......think treason charges are awaiting for ya bud.......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513943338713497603
> ...


They better hold him in custody, or some will kill the fucker, there are a lot of heavily armed very pissed off people around! The east is rich in oil and gas, produces most of the world's helium too. With further development and a new pipeline, they could be a major supplier of gas to Europe for a decade and cut Vlad out of the picture while they transitioned to a green new grid.

Now all they have to do is destroy Vlad's army that is in Ukraine now, the second one will take awhile to arrive, if it ever does. Then they can eject the Russians from all of Ukraine, including Crimea, blow the bridge at Kerch and be done with Russia. If he has Ukrainian hostages after the war, then they can raid into Russia and march a few hundred thousand Russians back into Ukraine under gun point and do an exchange. Vlad's military power will be broken, unless he wants to use nukes or chemicals, then it moves up to a whole new level of pain and will involve others doing "provocative things" to Russia. When it's over the Ukrainians will be a military giant and Russia will have no conventional forces to speak of and no new technology to equip them, whether they use weapons of mass destruction or not. They lose in every single scenario and lose very badly, Ukraine will beat the shit out of his army and destroy much of it's equipment, then they will reclaim their stolen territory. Then there will be other trouble for Vlad, in Georgia and in Belarus, perhaps Kazakhstan and other surrounding countries under his thumb too. They will loose control of the Black sea and will only own the eastern shore, Turkey and Ukraine will control most of it and Ukraine will own most of the sea of Azov too.

This is gonna change the map and expand Europe further east and make them neighbors with Moscow. Access to Caspian sea oil and gas with a pipeline through Georgia and Turkey even to Europe become a possibility, further freezing Russia out of energy markets. Erdogan in Turkey wants his Black sea canal so bad he can taste it, they get 90% of their grain from Ukraine and with a European Ukraine, his canal is a short cut for tankers and container ships from the middle east and Asia.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Are you ready to relax and learn to love the Bomb?
> Wasn't there a Movie?
> 
> I fantasize that some benevolent force would ruin all Russia's Nukes everywhere all at once.


If Starship were up and running, I’d say rod the silos. A one-ton needle of tungsten coming almost straight down at the silo door at 4+ miles a second would do nicely. Many Russian missiles still use storable hypergols. Remember the dropped wrench in a Titan 2 silo?









1980 Damascus Titan missile explosion - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Id still like to know how you abort or recall an autonomous UCAV.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If Starship were up and running, I’d say rod the silos. A one-ton needle of tungsten coming almost straight down at the silo door at 4+ miles a second would do nicely. Many Russian missiles still use storable hypergols. Remember the dropped wrench in a Titan 2 silo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the ol "rod of god" thing....kinetic force....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I know you are enamored of unmanned platforms. But if the mission is to punish Russia for launching the big ones, I want command and control to the last instant. Tell me how to abort or recall a SLCM.


If it happens, it will be with a variety of weapons systems and as little will be left to chance as possible, it will be all hands on deck, manned and autonomous ones, many of those can be waved off and deactivated via satellite. One thing you probably won't see initially are ICBM strikes. As I said it would be an act of desperation, say if someone crazier than Putin clawed their way to power in Russia. A wingnut and Joe had insider info from a couple of concerned sources and other intelligence that he was gonna pull the pin, be ready for anything and have an updated plan for it.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If it happens, it will be with a variety of weapons systems and as little will be left to chance as possible, it will be all hands on deck, manned and autonomous ones, many of those can be waved off and deactivated via satellite. One thing you probably won't see initially are ICBM strikes. As I said it would be an act of desperation, say if someone crazier than Putin clawed their way to power in Russia. A wingnut and Joe had insider info from a couple of concerned sources and other intelligence that he was gonna pull the pin, be ready for anything and have an updated plan for it.


Please address abort and recall options.


----------



## injinji (Apr 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> At this point, it’s looking less like there was a chemical attack. The news came from Azov Battalion, a neo-Nazi militia. So I have my doubts and suspicions about veracity from them. Look at them, those banners!


Those guys need less press. The far right wing party that they all belong to got less than 2% of the vote, but it looks like the place is over run with right wing nut jobs.

There is a LGBT battalion with rainbows and a unicorn as their emblem. Someone needs to make sure they get in the news a lot more. Even if they have to stage some shit.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 12, 2022)

https://euvsdisinfo.eu/report/ukraine-plans-to-send-an-lgbt-battalion-of-the-armed-forces-of-ukraine-to-donbas


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> the ol "rod of god" thing....kinetic force....


They don't need anything so sophisticated to punch through a silo cover a foot or two thick and can hit it down to centimeter accuracy with a conventional warhead, or bunker buster, the cruise missile climbs over the target and dives straight down at full throttle or fires a penetrator as it passes over the target like a big NLAW.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Please address abort and recall options.


Cruise missiles can be waved off and the warheads deactivated now with a satellite signal, same one the manned aircraft would use and encrypted message repeatedly transmitted in a microsecond. ICBM's can't be recalled and it is unlikely a first strike would be recalled, there would be no mistake involved, it would be a deliberate act with forethought. ICBM's are expected, easily detected and would invoke an immediate response, strictly a follow up option.


----------



## injinji (Apr 12, 2022)

Moflow said:


> https://euvsdisinfo.eu/report/ukraine-plans-to-send-an-lgbt-battalion-of-the-armed-forces-of-ukraine-to-donbas


They need to form one, then. I think it's a great idea.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2022)

what is this idiot think he's doing.....scared of NATO huh









Vladimir Putin vows 'consequences' for those who interfere in Ukraine


A ranting Vladimir Putin today warned his enemies in the West they will face 'consequences' if they 'worsen the situation' in Ukraine, as he threatened world starvation.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## injinji (Apr 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Cruise missiles can be waved off and the warheads deactivated now with a satellite signal, same one the manned aircraft would use and encrypted message repeatedly transmitted in a microsecond. ICBM's can't be recalled and it is unlikely a first strike would be recalled, there would be no mistake involved, it would be a deliberate act with forethought. ICBM's are expected, easily detected and would invoke an immediate response, strictly a follow up option.


We all have a gentleman's agreement not to put nukes on cruise missiles.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They don't need anything so sophisticated to punch through a silo cover a foot or two thick and can hit it down to centimeter accuracy with a conventional warhead, or bunker buster, the cruise missile climbs over the target and dives straight down at full throttle or fires a penetrator as it passes over the target like a big NLAW.


yeah but this uses kinetic energy......no fuel no nothing......it just drops from space

here, i've done a little bit of reading on it.....no fall out









These Air Force ‘Rods from God’ Could Hit with the Force of a Nuclear Weapon


These tungsten rods could hit a city with the explosive power of an intercontinental ballistic missile.




www.military.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Cruise missiles can be waved off and the warheads deactivated now with a satellite signal, same one the manned aircraft would use and encrypted message repeatedly transmitted in a microsecond. ICBM's can't be recalled and it is unlikely a first strike would be recalled, there would be no mistake involved, it would be a deliberate act with forethought. ICBM's are expected, easily detected and would invoke an immediate response, strictly a follow up option.


Ok. I thought cruise missiles did not have abort or recall. The rationale was denying the enemy any chance at deactivation.

(edit) These guys are all over the map!









Do cruise missiles have a self-destruct option, in case of accidental launch, or change of mind?


Answer (1 of 4): Yes. Most modern cruise missiles (JASSM/NSM, SLAM/TLAM, etc. ) can be reprogrammed or have their mission aborted (self-destruct) in mid-flight. They can also be programmed to have the missile fly holding patterns. An accidental launch is highly unlikely, given the number of movin...




www.quora.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

injinji said:


> We all have a gentleman's agreement not to put nukes on cruise missiles.


Vlad ain't a gentleman, you might as well make an agreement with Hitler, he will do what he can get away with. Besides with precision guidance we can probably take his nukes out using conventional weapons. I'm sure they are simulating this shit daily in the Pentagon, now more than ever, wargaming using computers and various weapon systems and options. They always have contingency plans at least and dealing with a lunatic threatening Armageddon is one of them I'm sure!


----------



## Moflow (Apr 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I thought cruise missiles did not have abort or recall.


I hope this one doesn't have an abort or recall 


Missing impossible


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah but this uses kinetic energy......no fuel no nothing......it just drops from space
> 
> here, i've done a little bit of reading on it.....no fall out
> 
> ...


And I thought just because I was Stoned..... 

Maybe the Military is smoking too?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Ok. I thought cruise missiles did not have abort or recall. The rationale was denying the enemy any chance at deactivation.


Well they don't get on the shortwave radio any more and tell the aircrews by voice to come back home! This was part of US cruise missiles for a long time, it often gave an extra hour to make a determination and the wave off signal sends it to a farmer's field to make a hole in the ground. A lot of these weapons are used in situations where this feature is useful and it is an encrypted key that probably changes constantly and is secure.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> And I thought just because I was Stoned.....
> 
> Maybe the Military is smoking too?


could be never know.....i know i was smoking some tasty stuff last night


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

Moflow said:


> I hope this one doesn't have an abort or recall
> 
> View attachment 5117309
> Missing impossible


Who is that?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well they don't get on the shortwave radio any more and tell the aircrews by voice to come back home! This was part of US cruise missiles for a long time, it often gave an extra hour to make a determination and the wave off signal sends it to a farmer's field to make a hole in the ground. A lot of these weapons are used in situations where this feature is useful and it is an encrypted key that probably changes constantly and is secure.


Do you perchance have a link? Search feature on this phone keeps dragging in stuff I specifically didn’t ask for.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Who is that?


Tom cruise


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Do you perchance have a link? Search feature on this phone keeps dragging in stuff I specifically didn’t ask for.


I looked for the Tomahawk

_Tomahawk Block IV introduced in 2006 adds the strike controller which can change the missile in flight to one of 15 preprogrammed alternate targets or redirect it to a new target. This targeting flexibility includes the capability to loiter over the battlefield awaiting a more critical target. The missile can also transmit battle damage indication imagery and missile health and status messages via the two-way satellite data link. Firing platforms now have the capability to plan and execute GPS-only missions. Block IV also has an improved anti-jam GPS receiver for enhanced mission performance. Block IV includes Tomahawk Weapons Control System (TTWCS), and Tomahawk Command and Control System (TC2S).[23][24]__[25]_









Tomahawk (missile) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

Norway is a small country, but extremely rich from oil and gas, most of which resides in a sovereign wealth fund, or pension fund as they call it, a philosopher runs it. A typical right wing politician would lower taxes and spend the money fueling an economic boom and bust where the oil companies own the resource and the people are fucked when they leave, after getting nothing from their state's natural resource. They would suck the greedy and stupid in with lower taxes and jobs, jobs, jobs. There are plenty of jobs in Norway, the government owns the resource and they don't allow it to distort the economy by spending it like pigs to stay in power.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Norway PROVIDES Ukraine with NSM and NASAMS Equipment*


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I looked for the Tomahawk
> 
> _Tomahawk Block IV introduced in 2006 adds the strike controller which can change the missile in flight to one of 15 preprogrammed alternate targets or redirect it to a new target. This targeting flexibility includes the capability to loiter over the battlefield awaiting a more critical target. The missile can also transmit battle damage indication imagery and missile health and status messages via the two-way satellite data link. Firing platforms now have the capability to plan and execute GPS-only missions. Block IV also has an improved anti-jam GPS receiver for enhanced mission performance. Block IV includes Tomahawk Weapons Control System (TTWCS), and Tomahawk Command and Control System (TC2S).[23][24]__[25]_
> 
> ...


it looks like launch equals commit. 

Tomahawk is being phased out for the stealthier LRSO. No idea what its abort options, if any.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

Russia and before that the Soviet Union were fucking with America and the world from their beginning, first with Bullshit communist ideology that sucked in many and cold war with an iron curtain that a dictator and a thug hid behind. Except for a brief period when they were on their knees after the Soviet collapse, with Vlad came a new cold war. Many refused to see it and he kept the mask on while attacking every democratic country on the planet using the internet. He set Russian hackers and crooks loose on the internet like privateers and protected them, as long as they didn't attack Russia. Vlad's revenge will be no different than his previous efforts, except that now with the internet, his hands have been broken and our defenses against Russia will grow strongest in cyberspace.

Vlad will do his worst and we will do our best.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Russia Is Airing Its Ultimate 'Revenge Plan' For The United States*





Russian media analyst Julia Davis writes about state television in Russia and how the Kremlin's propaganda has been taking aim at the United States and U.S. elections.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> it looks like launch equals commit.
> 
> Tomahawk is being phased out for the stealthier LRSO. No idea what its abort options, if any.


Redirecting is aborting in many cases. For instance, US nuclear weapons are nominally targeted at the open ocean and target coordinates are loaded upon launch (takes a second or two), this is done to avoid accidents. If you can abort or recall a weapon like a cruise missile, one of the alternative targets would be a wave off or abort location in open country. They can communicate with them after launch and they fire them in tricky circumstances sometimes where wave off ability would be critical. Say a ship fired one at a building with 30 minutes time on target and the drone overhead showed a bunch of school kids coming out. They would hit the alternative target (abort) button pretty quick and a satellite will get to to the missile in a second or two.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Redirecting is aborting in many cases. For instance, US nuclear weapons are nominally targeted at the open ocean and target coordinates are loaded upon launch (takes a second or two), this is done to avoid accidents. If you can abort or recall a weapon like a cruise missile, one of the alternative targets would be a wave off or abort location in open country. They can communicate with them after launch and they fire them in tricky circumstances sometimes where wave off ability would be critical. Say a ship fired one at a building with 30 minutes time on target and the drone overhead showed a bunch of school kids coming out. They would hit the alternative target (abort) button pretty quick and a satellite will get to to the missile in a second or two.


There was mention of loiter and autonomous target upgrade. I saw nothing about receiving and responding to external signals post-launch.


----------



## printer (Apr 12, 2022)

*Putin: West’s sanctions have ‘achieved certain results’ on Russian economy*
Russian President Vladimir Putin said Tuesday that Western sanctions have “achieved certain results” in impacting the Russian economy but projected defiance about the Kremlin’s war in Ukraine.

The Russian leader said during a press conference that the U.S.-led global sanctions campaign is a “blitzkrieg” that has “achieved certain results” and said Moscow “had to increase the interest rate of the central bank to 20 percent” but that it had gone down in recent days, according to remarks translated by state-owned media outlet RT.

Global economists say that the Russian government is exercising creative technocratic skills to stabilize the Russian currency and economy amid an unprecedented campaign of sanctions, but that it is unlikely to be able to withstand a large-scale economic contraction in the long run. 

Rachel Ziemba, a fellow at the Center for a New American Security, wrote in an article for Barron’s that “Russia’s seeming financial resilience, particularly when it comes to the ruble, is a kind of mirage.” 

Former Russian Finance Minister Alexei Kudrin was quoted by state-owned media saying that the country’s economy is on track to contract by 10 percent in 2022, the biggest decline in gross domestic product since emerging from the Soviet Union in 1991, Reuters reported.

Putin, who made his remarks during a press conference alongside Belarusian President Alexander Lukashenko, also conceded that the Russian government needed “to allocate more resources … in the current situation” to support the economy, but touted working with countries that have not joined the U.S.-led sanctions regime.

“The economy will adapt to the new environment, make no mistake. If you can’t export to one country there’s always a third country. If you can buy something in one country, there is also a fourth country where you can get this, this is inevitable … a single country cannot dominate the world anymore.”

Putin also threatened the global food supply, criticizing Western nations stating that “if they cannot work with us effectively, there will not be enough food on the global markets.”

The United Nations and human rights groups have raised concerns that Russia’s fighting in Ukraine, combined with the sanctions, has interrupted global deliveries and increased the price of wheat and fertilizer and that impacts 1.2 billion people.

“These prices are continuing to grow and this is all attributable to the mistakes by the Western countries,” Putin complained. 

“If our Western partners worsen the situation in financial terms, in terms of insurance and sea shipments, the situation will get worse, including for them. High prices on food and these problems will lead to hunger in many areas around the world and this will lead to more migration flows including towards Europe.”








Putin: West’s sanctions have ‘achieved certain results’ on Russian economy


Russian President Vladimir Putin said Tuesday that Western sanctions have “achieved certain results” in impacting the Russian economy but projected defiance about the Kremlin’s war in Ukraine. The …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

*Are tanks to blame for Russian failures in Ukraine?*





One of the most striking images of the Ukraine conflict has been the scores of Russian tanks which have been destroyed, broken down or abandoned.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> There was mention of loiter and autonomous target upgrade. I saw nothing about receiving and responding to external signals post-launch.


_Tomahawk Block IV introduced in 2006 adds the strike controller which can change the missile in flight to one of 15 preprogrammed alternate targets or redirect it to a new target. This targeting flexibility includes the capability to loiter over the battlefield awaiting a more critical target. The missile can also transmit battle damage indication imagery and missile health and status messages via the two-way satellite data link._


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> _Tomahawk Block IV introduced in 2006 adds the strike controller which can change the missile in flight to one of 15 preprogrammed alternate targets or redirect it to a new target. This targeting flexibility includes the capability to loiter over the battlefield awaiting a more critical target. The missile can also transmit battle damage indication imagery and missile health and status messages via the two-way satellite data link._


My bad; missed the “in flight”; that settles it.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Apr 12, 2022)

The Russians cited this video as justification at the UN even though it's only a few days old. They've also vowed to track her down.

Reminds me of an alternative version of the elderly Ukranian woman offering seeds to the Russian soldiers so something good can grow from their death.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513131559834079234


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 12, 2022)

Well that was on point!


----------



## printer (Apr 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah but this uses kinetic energy......no fuel no nothing......it just drops from space
> 
> here, i've done a little bit of reading on it.....no fall out
> 
> ...


Now since the satellite is circling the earth it will be in one of two orbits. Geocentric or lower earth orbit. Geo orbit has the satellite circulating over one target, going to have to go to a lower orbit to aim at another target. To do this energy would have to be expended to get it into a lower or degrading orbit. It will not be the case of just dropping the rod. on its own it would take a long time to drop out of orbit. If it is held at a lower orbit it will pass over different parts of the Earth but it will have to be continuously 'topped up" with energy to remain in its orbit. That would mean topping up the gas tanks with fuel. Also the thing would be easy to track and sending up a rocket to disable it is a possibility. That would send debris all over making a big mess. Probably easiest to destroy it as it is being built might be a better idea. Or once one nation starts building one then another can do the same, arms race in space. 

All great for the movies, not really practical. That is until we get to the point of mining space. Then just need the big ass engine and fuel to slow it down to drop it out of orbit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I imagine they would throw everything they had into Russia to neutralize nuclear threats, after an initial stealth strike, perhaps it would be coupled with a cyber attack on the command and control systems. Stealth bombers and fighters would be part of any plan to hit Russia with as much as we can as quickly as we can to prevent a launch and perhaps a ballistic missile defense system is a good idea too. From my understanding Russia has about 2000 ICBM big nukes on missiles and about 500 of those are at sea in subs and surface vessels, the other 4000 are tactical nukes, mostly in storage. So assuming the attack subs eliminate the Russian subs we would have to deal with around 1500 warheads, but they need to strike western Europe too. If they did strike them first with a stealth attack and say 100 got launched and say the had a 20% failure rate, 8 warheads each on a dozen missiles say. Manageable with an ABM system and perhaps fighters with ABM missiles over northern Canada, with a second line further south.


Neither one of you has mentioned China. i'm wondering just what Xi would think about all this, what he might do about it?
i don't think he gives a flying fuck about russia, except as a resource he feels he can exploit...but he would care about NATO and the world reacting the same way if and when China gets around to Taiwan. i have no idea whether or not he would intervene if we not only stepped into the russian/Ukraine war, but started lobbing nuclear weapons around. 
would north korea take advantage of the conflict to start some shit with South Korea? 
i have no idea, but it certainly seems within the boundaries of possibility.


----------



## mooray (Apr 12, 2022)

And that's how they become world wars, everyone starts jumping in on someone's side, or looks for some advantage over an enemy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2022)

injinji said:


> We all have a gentleman's agreement not to put nukes on cruise missiles.


you think putin will honor a gentlemen's agreement? he exhales lies, as bad or worse than trump ever did.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

printer said:


> Now since the satellite is circling the earth it will be in one of two orbits. Geocentric or lower earth orbit. Geo orbit has the satellite circulating over one target, going to have to go to a lower orbit to aim at another target. To do this energy would have to be expended to get it into a lower or degrading orbit. It will not be the case of just dropping the rod. on its own it would take a long time to drop out of orbit. If it is held at a lower orbit it will pass over different parts of the Earth but it will have to be continuously 'topped up" with energy to remain in its orbit. That would mean topping up the gas tanks with fuel. Also the thing would be easy to track and sending up a rocket to disable it is a possibility. That would send debris all over making a big mess. Probably easiest to destroy it as it is being built might be a better idea. Or once one nation starts building one then another can do the same, arms race in space.
> 
> All great for the movies, not really practical. That is until we get to the point of mining space. Then just need the big ass engine and fuel to slow it down to drop it out of orbit.


A thousand-mile orbit is stable for centuries. It views a lot of terrain. The rod needs a delta vee of maybe a mile per second to deorbit and achieve considerable cross-range. The problem is that the carrier is likely not very stealthy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> The Russians cited this video as justification at the UN even though it's only a few days old. They've also vowed to track her down.
> 
> Reminds me of an alternative version of the elderly Ukranian woman offering seeds to the Russian soldiers so something good can grow from their death.
> 
> ...


i don't know if that is an official Ukrainian video, or russian propaganda, but wither way, it's exactly what the russians deserve. they opened the door to hell, if they don't like what's on the other side, gtfo of Ukraine.


----------



## injinji (Apr 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you think putin will honor a gentlemen's agreement? he exhales lies, as bad or worse than trump ever did.


I don't trust poot-poot. But I don't want the other nuclear powers to get in an arms race with cruise missiles. The all or nothing aspect of ICBM's keep folks from thinking that a nuclear exchange is winnable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> The Russians cited this video as justification at the UN even though it's only a few days old. They've also vowed to track her down.
> 
> Reminds me of an alternative version of the elderly Ukranian woman offering seeds to the Russian soldiers so something good can grow from their death.
> 
> ...


Jesus! Did they show that on Russian TV?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know if that is an official Ukrainian video, or russian propaganda, but wither way, it's exactly what the russians deserve. they opened the door to hell, if they don't like what's on the other side, gtfo of Ukraine.


I don't think that was Russian! Looks like a private effort, some drama group. Like that female American comedian holding up Trump's severed head. I will definitely go viral!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Billy the Mountain (Apr 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know if that is an official Ukrainian video, or russian propaganda, but wither way, it's exactly what the russians deserve. they opened the door to hell, if they don't like what's on the other side, gtfo of Ukraine.


It's not from the state of Ukraine; the woman is from a theater in Lviv. It's just her personal statement against the Russian invasion.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2022)

printer said:


> Now since the satellite is circling the earth it will be in one of two orbits. Geocentric or lower earth orbit. Geo orbit has the satellite circulating over one target, going to have to go to a lower orbit to aim at another target. To do this energy would have to be expended to get it into a lower or degrading orbit. It will not be the case of just dropping the rod. on its own it would take a long time to drop out of orbit. If it is held at a lower orbit it will pass over different parts of the Earth but it will have to be continuously 'topped up" with energy to remain in its orbit. That would mean topping up the gas tanks with fuel. Also the thing would be easy to track and sending up a rocket to disable it is a possibility. That would send debris all over making a big mess. Probably easiest to destroy it as it is being built might be a better idea. Or once one nation starts building one then another can do the same, arms race in space.
> 
> All great for the movies, not really practical. That is until we get to the point of mining space. Then just need the big ass engine and fuel to slow it down to drop it out of orbit.


Mate, I need some of your smoking....js


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 12, 2022)

Is anyone surprised? 








French journalist claims Americans are in charge in Ukraine: 'I found myself facing the Pentagon'


'And who is in charge? It’s the Americans, I saw it with my own eyes,' claimed Georges Malbrunot. 'I thought I was with the international brigades, and I found myself facing the Pentagon.'




www.rebelnews.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Is anyone surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 12, 2022)

Evacuees need to leave a poisoned bottle of vodka behind- a big one so it gets passed around


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Evacuees need to leave a poisoned bottle of vodka behind- a big one so it gets passed around


Trichloroethanol is a good contaminant. My advisor told a tale of a colleague who put some in a bottle of excellent Armagnac, then took it out into the moors where he suicided.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

*Ukraine War: Mariupol 'likely to fall in hours'*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

*East Ukraine focus of new Russian assaults | DW News*





With Russian hopes for storming Kyiv and other major cities in northern Ukraine dashed by stiff resistance, Moscow has refocused its efforts on the country’s east. British military intelligence said on Wednesday that Russia's appointment of Army General Alexander Dvornikov as commander of the Ukraine war could mean the country is trying to centralize command and control. The 60-year-old Dvornikov is one of Russia's most experienced officers, and has led the country's campaign in Syria. In 2016, Putin awarded him the Hero of Russia medal, and named him the chief of the Southern Military District, commanding units in southwestern Russia near the Ukrainian border.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

*More Than 600 Brands Have Withdrawn From Russia. How Are Russians Coping? | WSJ*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

Threatening people while he's weak and exposed, won't work and now would be a good time to join NATO, while he is completely tied down in Ukraine where his army will be worn down and defeated. While he's showing the world his true ugly face and committing war crimes, while uttering threats to yet more free countries. Fuck Vlad.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Putin's bullying backfires as Finland and Sweden edge closer to joining NATO | CNN


By invading Ukraine, Vladimir Putin wanted to bring his neighbor to heel and make the West think twice about expanding alliances towards Russia's borders. But Russia's assault is having the opposite effect on some countries.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think that was Russian! Looks like a private effort, some drama group. Like that female American comedian holding up Trump's severed head. I will definitely go viral!


Kathy Griffin...and i wish it had really been trump's head she was holding up, can you imagine how much better off the country would be if trump had never set foot in the oval office?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2022)

talk about throwing someone under the bus, so to speak


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514225834609061892
so i'm guessing they're not best buds anymore.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2022)

he actually came out and said it...... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514010762532081674


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2022)

reinforcements coming



https://euromaidanpress.com/2014/06/24/reinforcements-for-azov/



may not be much, but they can carry a lot









The Azov fighters received significant reinforcements - Arestovich


According to Arestovich, now the city has received a “second chance”. In Mariupol, units of the 36th Separate Marine Brigade broke through to join the Azov Regiment. About it on Facebook reported Adviser to the Head of the President’s Office Oleksiy Arestovych. “In Mariupol, units of the 36th...




westobserver.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> talk about throwing someone under the bus, so to speak
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514225834609061892
> so i'm guessing they're not best buds anymore.....


putin has no friends, just people who are still of use to him, and those that are no longer of any use. when you're in the second category, you are disposable.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> he actually came out and said it......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514010762532081674


one of the things i like about Joe, he has a filter, but it's usually not attached very well. you know he means what he says, and says what he means


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> putin has no friends, just people who are still of use to him, and those that are no longer of any use. when you're in the second category, you are disposable.


not any more.....that one is presented to be the godfather of pooty's children......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> one of the things i like about Joe, he has a filter, but it's usually not attached very well. you know he means what he says, and says what he means


that's what i like about him too...plus i think he added he's gonna let the international lawyers make the real call....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2022)

good, he needed to be stripped after that.....doing the salute then laughing about it....that's poor sportmanship









Russian teenage racer who made an apparent Nazi salute accused by motorsport bosses of lacking respect for humanity and stripped of license


Artem Severiukhin showed "a lack of respect" for "humanity, dignity and civil coexistence," the Automobile Club d'Italia said Tuesday.




www.insider.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2022)

oh hello ICC....Pooty ICC need to talk to you....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514249090506317825


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

*Retired general: This key town needs to be on everyone's mind right now*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

This is pro Ukrainian propaganda/news, I have found them be credible and the Ukrainians tend not to lie outright, they have the press with them and they are everywhere now. Besides, they don't need to lie about how bad Vlad and his troops are, the facts speak for themselves.

Seems they are infiltrating troops into Mariupol according to this, they can operate at night, the Russians generally can't. If they came, they must have brought ammo for the others and since they evacuated the wounded, they had transport of some kind. Those guys who went in had real big balls, they are gonna stay there too.

*Ukrainian Forces BROKE THROUGH Russians to Join 'Azov Regiment'*


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is pro Ukrainian propaganda/news, I have found them be credible and the Ukrainians tend not to lie outright, they have the press with them and they are everywhere now. Besides, they don't need to lie about how bad Vlad and his troops are, the facts speak for themselves.
> 
> Seems they are infiltrating troops into Mariupol according to his, they can operate at night, the Russians generally can't. If they came, they must have brought ammo for the others and since they evacuated the wounded, they had transport of some kind. Those guys who went in had real big balls, they are gonna stay there too.
> 
> *Ukrainian Forces BROKE THROUGH Russians to Join 'Azov Regiment'*


yeah i found a couple of reports that said reinforcements got there.....good..now they can prolly push back....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

Looks like the Russians might be having trouble getting reserves, perhaps 2 liters of Vodka and waking up in the back of an army truck with a hangover wasn't such a great recruiting tool! 

Many in the army are young, most under 30 and only the ones sent to Ukraine had their phones taken away. Just one guy in a unit who had a friend send him videos, news etc, will share it with his buddies in the unit. Every soldier becomes keenly interested in where he might be sent to fight and will look for all the info he can find on the situation there. Some might even want to know exactly what they are fighting for and why. They have access to western Russian language news and especially videos of burned out equipment and those advanced weapons that NATO is sending. 

Phones make it easy for soldiers to share news and information and those based in Russia, still have their phones and most are young enough to know how to use them and have friends who have access outside news using a VPN, then passing it around, even as compressed encrypted zip files, if need be. This could be a sign of that.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Military mobilization in Russia is failing: military defeats and demoralized personnel*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i found a couple of reports that said reinforcements got there.....good..now they can prolly push back....


Probably hold the line for now. I expect the Ukrainians will attack them in unexpected places, like the south, let them advance in the east while destroying them en route. If the roads in the east aren't lined with IEDs that would make you shit from a mile away, someone ain't doing their jobs! They know where they will be and have for awhile, not preparing the ground for their welcome would be unthinkable. Once they kill off a bunch on advance, they will counter attack, then reservist engineers will bury more IED's under the burned out junk littering the road and they will retreat again and repeat the process while hammering the shit out of them on the roads (which they have zeroed in already) with artillery.

At this point Ukraine has a huge army and reserve, after the Russians have spent themselves in the east, I expect we will see more counter attacks, only a fraction of their manpower is in the east. They will trade territory for Russian blood for awhile longer, heavy equipment is pouring in and will be for a month or two, they don't need to win costly defensive battles, but continue a war of maneuver.


----------



## printer (Apr 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> A thousand-mile orbit is stable for centuries. It views a lot of terrain. The rod needs a delta vee of maybe a mile per second to deorbit and achieve considerable cross-range. The problem is that the carrier is likely not very stealthy.


Maybe did not make my point clearly. The lower Earth orbits require the occasional top-up of speed due to the drag of trace atmosphere. The higher orbits are stable as there is little drag. But to change from one orbit to another requires energy to be used. One can not just 'drop' an object out of orbit, it has to get pushed out. A mile per second is 3600 miles per hour. The energy to move a ton of mass by 3600 miles an hour is not 'dropping' it out of orbit.




BudmanTX said:


> Mate, I need some of your smoking....js


Was late in the evening self medication time. I am getting a little disappointed as my vaporizer does not give me the effect of smoking the material, sort of stone-lite. But if I smoke or vape enough to have fun I end up with a weed hangover the next day. I don't know if it is the strains I am smoking or if it is my medication altering my response to the weed. Next run I might try a mixed bag of strains and then try them to find out if it is me or them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2022)

printer said:


> Maybe did not make my point clearly. The lower Earth orbits require the occasional top-up of speed due to the drag of trace atmosphere. The higher orbits are stable as there is little drag. But to change from one orbit to another requires energy to be used. One can not just 'drop' an object out of orbit, it has to get pushed out. A mile per second is 3600 miles per hour. The energy to move a ton of mass by 3600 miles an hour is not 'dropping' it out of orbit.
> 
> 
> 
> Was late in the evening self medication time. I am getting a little disappointed as my vaporizer does not give me the effect of smoking the material, sort of stone-lite. But if I smoke or vape enough to have fun I end up with a weed hangover the next day. I don't know if it is the strains I am smoking or if it is my medication altering my response to the weed. Next run I might try a mixed bag of strains and then try them to find out if it is me or them.


i was kinda wondering man, cause i was looking at that during my self medication time as well.....i was like dude, i want what your having......lol

i did kinda understood what you meant though


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Probably hold the line for now. I expect the Ukrainians will attack them in unexpected places, like the south, let them advance in the east while destroying them en route. If the roads in the east aren't lined with IEDs that would make you shit from a mile away, someone ain't doing their jobs! They know where they will be and have for awhile, not preparing the ground for their welcome would be unthinkable. Once they kill off a bunch on advance, they will counter attack, then reservist engineers will bury more IED's under the burned out junk littering the road and they will retreat again and repeat the process while hammering the shit out of them on the roads (which they have zeroed in already) with artillery.
> 
> At this point Ukraine has a huge army and reserve, after the Russians have spent themselves in the east, I expect we will see more counter attacks, only a fraction of their manpower is in the east. They will trade territory for Russian blood for awhile longer, heavy equipment is pouring in and will be for a month or two, they don't need to win costly defensive battles, but continue a war of maneuver.


i'm just glad they got reinforced, now they have ammo, more weapons, and food....so they should be good to hold out and maybe break the siege...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i found a couple of reports that said reinforcements got there.....good..now they can prolly push back....


I'm wondering if they used switchblades and sniper rifles to break in during the night, using night vision equipment and blacked out vehicles. If they knew where all the Russian defensive positions were using a drone with night vision, they could destroy them on a route into the city in advance. Taking out fighting positions and sentries with switchblade 300s and 600's to destroy the tanks with some help sowing havoc from some commercial drones taking out parked tanks as a diversion. Most of the Russians sleep at night and if it's cloudy or no moon, operating at night offensively gives you a big advantage and a night vision scope with a .50 cal and a silencer makes quick work of sentries.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm just glad they got reinforced, now they have ammo, more weapons, and food....so they should be good to hold out and maybe break the siege...


If they supplied them, I think the plan might be to relieve them, it is in the east and the Ukrainians can't cram all their manpower into the northeast and some of them might go south. For now they might be held in reserve until the Russians advancing from the north are defeated or close, then they might strike Mariupol and Kherson too, it's closer to resupply for the Ukrainians. Owning the night means they can attack at night and there is lot's of night vision stuff being sent, not just by America either. We don't hear much about night operations or many details, even after the fact, or of other things, the stories will come out after the war.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm wondering if they used switchblades and sniper rifles to break in during the night, using night vision equipment and blacked out vehicles. If they knew where all the Russian defensive positions were using a drone with night vision, they could destroy them on a route into the city in advance. Taking out fighting positions and sentries with switchblade 300s and 600's to destroy the tanks with some help sowing havoc from some commercial drones taking out parked tanks as a diversion. Most of the Russians sleep at night and if it's cloudy or no moon, operating at night offensively gives you a big advantage and a night vision scope with a .50 cal and a silencer makes quick work of sentries.


got me on that one mate.....it's is possible though..


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they supplied them, I think the plan might be to relieve them, it is in the east and the Ukrainians can't cram all their manpower into the northeast and some of them might go south. For now they might be held in reserve until the Russians advancing from the north are defeated or close, then they might strike Mariupol and Kherson too, it's closer to resupply for the Ukrainians. Owning the night means they can attack at night and there is lot's of night vision stuff being sent, not just by America either. We don't hear much about night operations or many details, even after the fact, of other things, the stories will come out after the war.


Kherson is already being contested, all eye right now are on Izium just south of Karkiv and the towns along that road...think they need to put artillery NE of that area......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> got me on that one mate.....it's is possible though..


They are getting lot's of them, not just from America, the UK is sending them too, they and Turkey make them under license and generally don't say much about what they are sending. If you think about it though, switchblades and night vision give the Ukrainians a big edge in special operations and in offensive operations too. So do all the high quality drones they are receiving who can also operate at night and they can tell you where the weak points and holes are in their lines. Nobody can ambush them in the night because they can see their path ahead with a thermal camera and daylight images too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Kherson is already being contested, all eye right now are on Izium just south of Karkiv and the towns along that road...think they need to put artillery NE of that area......


That is where I think they are making tactical fighting withdrawals, they need to lure them from their supply bases. Right now the Russians are trying to take bite sized chunks in the east by surrounding them, mostly in open country. A lot will depend on the weather too and how muddy the ground is and if the Russians can get off the roads. Generally the further south, the drier the ground is, but so far the Ukrainians have been able to maneuver and the Russians have proven bad at it.


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that's what i like about him too...plus i think he added he's gonna let the international lawyers make the real call....


Yes. He made it clear he was not talking about the legal definition.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2022)

injinji said:


> Yes. He made it clear he was not talking about the legal definition.


yep he did, and now the ICC is there looking at things cause they are there now........so we'll see


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 13, 2022)

*The Ukrainians Claim They Damaged The Russian Cruiser Moskva.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

*Why A 'Dysfunctional Military Culture' Leads To Russia's Losses*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> *The Ukrainians Claim They Damaged The Russian Cruiser Moskva.*


A harpoon will do that...


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2022)

Ukrainian military hits Russian cruiser by Neptune missiles


The Ukrainian military has hit the Russian cruiser Moskva by Neptune missiles, causing serious damage to the warship. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.net


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 13, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Is anyone surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luke. Have to let you know that I'm in a city just North the city of where Ezra Levant and his right wing conspiracy crap is based. It's a far right "news source" that has absolutely no journalistic credentials. Just an FYI as I understand you're from Aussie land. I do not take Political sides as I'm right in the middle, maybe leaning a little bit right in some situations. 

Cheers

https://www.antihate.ca/statement_on_rebel_news


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2022)

injinji said:


> Ukrainian military hits Russian cruiser by Neptune missiles
> 
> 
> The Ukrainian military has hit the Russian cruiser Moskva by Neptune missiles, causing serious damage to the warship. — Ukrinform.
> ...


yep sources are saying it, hasn't been confirmed yet.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2022)

game changer......and it looks the Czech are in with rocket launcher, tanks and artillery as well......Germany is sending as well.......this gonna get interesting in the east


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514316761956499465


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514343602352279552
lets make difference, give the help they need


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

It's a Ukrainian made anti ship missile, if it hit a missile the ship was carrying it would make a Helluva mess, a couple of hits and would be out of action for months or good. A 280 km range means it can cover much of the black sea and all of the sea of Azov from shore. If they took Crimea they could control most of the black sea and sea of Azov using shore launched missiles, Vlad's nightmare, or one of them.

A non NATO alliance might form around Vlad, composed of Ukraine, Belarus and Georgia with Ukraine leading it and supplied by NATO, Vlad wants a buffer, fine, he won't like these neighbors at all and they will hate his fucking guts and will be armed to the teeth by NATO and others, Turkey and Poland might even join on a bilateral basis. America has bilateral defense agreements outside NATO too. Forcing Vlad to the peace table has these consequences too, after a peace is signed and no peace signed means even more trouble for him with Belarus the next domino to fall. Ukraine won't invade Belarus, but they will break Vlad's army and supply and train insurgents while trying to get the army to stage a coup. They might intervene to help a new government survive Vlad's wrath, if requested to.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Neptun*
*Anti-ship cruise missile*

Country of origin Ukraine
Entered service 2021
Missile
Missile length ~ 4.4 m
Missile length (with booster) 5.05 m
Missile diameter ~ 0.4 m
Wing span ~ 1.3 m
Missile weight 870 kg
Warhead weight 150 kg
Warhead type HE-FRAG
Range of fire up to 280 km






Neptun Anti-Ship Cruise Missile | Military-Today.com


The Neptun is a Ukrainian version of a Russian Kh-35 anti-ship cruise missile. It is being developed by Luch design bureau. The Neptun is generally similar to the Kh-35U, but has a longer body with more fuel, larger booster, and some other modifications.



www.military-today.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> game changer......and it looks the Czech are in with rocket launcher, tanks and artillery as well......Germany is sending as well.......this gonna get interesting in the east
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514316761956499465


If some of those rounds were laser guided, it would make quick work of any Russian tank in range.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

With the passage of lend lease it looks like Sammy is getting ready to give Vlad a real pounding strategically, I don't think it's just about defending Ukraine any more, other possibilities are opening up. If the retired intelligence and military types are anything to go by, both the intelligence and military communities are eager to go. Most know what Vlad is and have trained for this all their adult lives, others want revenge for him fucking over and humiliating America, using Trump, who he helped get elected. Well now's their chance and they are leaping at it and are not alone, it's been a repeat performance for decades in the EU too, Vlad has many enemies and no real friends.

I would expect trouble for Vlad in Belarus, Georgia and perhaps even Kazakhstan, to spread Vlad's military and purged intelligence services as thinly as they can and cost him as much as they can. This won't end with Ukraine and especially if Vlad doesn't sign a peace and even after he does, it won't go well either, because no peace will be signed while he is in Ukraine, even Crimea.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> game changer......and it looks the Czech are in with rocket launcher, tanks and artillery as well......Germany is sending as well.......this gonna get interesting in the east
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514316761956499465


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 13, 2022)

MOSKVA - Now sending a morse signal of SINKING!


----------



## Polly Wog (Apr 13, 2022)

Is potato.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

https://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-europe-61101906



*Russian cruiser was hit by missiles - Ukraine*

EPACopyright: EPA
The Moskva is the flagship of the Black Sea FleetImage caption: The Moskva is the flagship of the Black Sea Fleet
More on Russia's Moskva missile cruiser, which Moscow says has been badly damaged by a fire.

Ukraine earlier claimed the warship was hit by Ukraine-made Neptune missiles.

Ukrainian presidential aide Oleksiy Arestovych said Russian rescuers were unable to reach the vessel, which could have had as many as 510 crew members on board.

"It has been confirmed that the missile cruiser Moskva today went exactly where it was sent by our border guards on Snake Island!" Odesa regional governor Maksym Marchenko wrote in his Telegram post.
He was referring to an incident that reportedly happened on the first day of the Russian invasion on 24 February.
The Moskva cruiser back then approached Ukraine's Snake Island, a rocky outcrop in the Black Sea, demanding that a small border guard garrison immediately surrender.
But the border guards refused to do so, with one of them telling the warship: "Go to hell!"
Ukrainian officials initially said all the border guards died - but later reports suggested they were taken prisoner to Russia-annexed Crimea.
The incident has since become a famous war meme in Ukraine.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2022)

printer said:


> Maybe did not make my point clearly. The lower Earth orbits require the occasional top-up of speed due to the drag of trace atmosphere. The higher orbits are stable as there is little drag. But to change from one orbit to another requires energy to be used. One can not just 'drop' an object out of orbit, it has to get pushed out. A mile per second is 3600 miles per hour. The energy to move a ton of mass by 3600 miles an hour is not 'dropping' it out of orbit.
> 
> 
> 
> Was late in the evening self medication time. I am getting a little disappointed as my vaporizer does not give me the effect of smoking the material, sort of stone-lite. But if I smoke or vape enough to have fun I end up with a weed hangover the next day. I don't know if it is the strains I am smoking or if it is my medication altering my response to the weed. Next run I might try a mixed bag of strains and then try them to find out if it is me or them.


I see what you’re saying. “Drop” sounds passive, ballistic. 
Imagine a half-ton solid rocket fitted to the projectile. With modern propellants, you have a delta v of 1600+ meters per second. You need less than two hundred of those for a positive entry interface after half an orbit. The remainder is available for some cross-range (plane-change maneuvers are expensive) or a faster, more forced entry. Fins can then provide terminal guidance.

I don’t know if optical guidance is an option, since the sensor would face forward into plasma. The plasma probably moots teleoperation except early and maybe late. The inertial package would have to be quite good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

*Let's talk about Ukrainians in Melitopol....*


----------



## printer (Apr 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I see what you’re saying. “Drop” sounds passive, ballistic.
> Imagine a half-ton solid rocket fitted to the projectile. With modern propellants, you have a delta v of 1600+ meters per second. You need less than two hundred of those for a positive entry interface after half an orbit. The remainder is available for some cross-range (plane-change maneuvers are expensive) or a faster, more forced entry. Fins can then provide terminal guidance.
> 
> I don’t know if optical guidance is an option, since the sensor would face forward into plasma. The plasma probably moots teleoperation except early and maybe late. The inertial package would have to be quite good.


It bugs me at times when I watch movies and the engineering or science is wrong, or just the wording. The drop bugged me as I am sure many Facebook users will think they will just let go of the rod and it will immediately drop to to earth. I wonder if you could just take a B52 with a 70,000 lb payload and drop it from its maximum flight ceiling of 50,000?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2022)

printer said:


> It bugs me at times when I watch movies and the engineering or science is wrong, or just the wording. The drop bugged me as I am sure many Facebook users will think they will just let go of the rod and it will immediately drop to to earth. I wonder if you could just take a B52 with a 70,000 lb payload and drop it from its maximum flight ceiling of 50,000?


I’m with you on good v. bad bullshit on sci-fi or even action flicks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

printer said:


> It bugs me at times when I watch movies and the engineering or science is wrong, or just the wording. The drop bugged me as I am sure many Facebook users will think they will just let go of the rod and it will immediately drop to to earth. I wonder if you could just take a B52 with a 70,000 lb payload and drop it from its maximum flight ceiling of 50,000?


I like real sci-fi, but startrek space soap opera is fine, so is long long ago in a galaxy far far away for thrills and entertainment. I used to like Arthur C Clarke and others who tried to look ahead. However looking ahead is more difficult and weirder these days and future possibilities explode in one realm and are constrained in another, as science moves on. Looking ahead 50 years is though these days, considering what the last 50 years have wrought, because the pace of change and discovery is increasing at an accelerating rate too.

Science is a global enterprise these days with thousands of researchers in each sub discipline collaborating and communicating online. China and South Asia along with much of the middle east are modern societies these days, at least the urban areas are, the populations are educated and conditions steadily improving. Even much of Africa is developed with modern cities and high rise buildings. Just Russia and North Korea are out in the fold it would seem, Iran will soon be back in and so will Venezuela cause they want the oil.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I like real sci-fi, but startrek space soap opera is fine, so is long long ago in a galaxy far far away for thrills and entertainment. I used to like Arthur C Clarke and others who tried to look ahead. However looking ahead is more difficult and weirder these days and future possibilities explode in one realm and are constrained in another, as science moves on. Looking ahead 50 years is though these days, considering what the last 50 years have wrought, because the pace of change and discovery is increasing at an accelerating rate too.
> 
> Science is a global enterprise these days with thousands of researchers in each sub discipline collaborating and communicating online. China and South Asia along with much of the middle east are modern societies these days, at least the urban areas are, the populations are educated and conditions steadily improving. Even much of Africa is developed with modern cities and high rise buildings. Just Russia and North Korea are out in the fold it would seem, Iran will soon be back in and so will Venezuela cause they want the oil.


I’m done with Star Wars. Their ships keep getting stupider.


----------



## printer (Apr 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m with you on good v. bad bullshit on sci-fi or even action flicks.


I just threw in some numbers using a B52 payload limit and ceiling height. I should figure out the air density up there and the rest but this will be good enough for getting a feel of things. With 30,000kg, a cross sectional area of 1.5m (I could figure out what it could be given the metal density, don't feel like it) a drag coefficient of 0.3, we are talking about Mach 2.7. With a 1 meter cross sectional area Mach 3.3. So that is a starting point for you destructive types.

I don't mind putting aside physics if the movie or book calls for it. Watching Blind Spot on Netflix right now and the woman has tattoos as riddles on her body warning of future events. How did they know what will happen in the future? Why is no one trying to figure out how they knew the when and where? No big deal, just entertainment.



cannabineer said:


> I’m done with Star Wars. Their ships keep getting stupider.


I probably have not seen a Star Wars movie in the last few decades.


----------



## printer (Apr 13, 2022)

*Russia says ammunition blast badly damages major ship in Black Sea fleet - Interfax*
The flagship of Russia's Black Sea fleet, the Moskva missile cruiser, was badly damaged when ammunition on board blew up, Interfax news agency quoted the defence ministry as saying on Thursday.

Interfax said the crew had been evacuated. It blamed the blast on a fire and said the cause was being investigated.

A Ukrainian official earlier said the Moskva had been hit by two missiles but did not give any evidence.









Russia says ammunition blast damages flagship of Black Sea fleet - Interfax


The flagship of Russia's Black Sea fleet, the Moskva missile cruiser, was badly damaged when ammunition on board blew up, Interfax news agency quoted the defence ministry as saying on Thursday.




www.reuters.com





*The Russian Cruiser ‘Moskva’ Dominates The Black Sea*
The Russian navy cruiser _Moskva _by far is the most powerful warship in the Black Sea. If Russian President Vladimir Putin orders his troops to widen their war in Ukraine, _Moskva_, the flagship of the Black Sea Fleet, undoubtedly would lead the naval assault.

Think of _Moskva _as a 12,500-ton, 612-foot mobile missile battery with nearly 500 people aboard. She packs enough anti-ship missiles to wipe out the entire Ukrainian navy and enough air-defense missiles to swat away any conceivable aerial attack on the Black Sea Fleet’s amphibious flotilla.

_Moskva_’s value to a Ukraine operation could make her a top target of Ukraine’s missileers. Assuming the Ukrainians can preserve their anti-ship missiles through Russian bombardment _and _pinpoint _Moskva_’s location using radars or drones, they might get to take a few shots at the cruiser.









The Russian Cruiser ‘Moskva’ Dominates The Black Sea


The Russian navy cruiser Moskva by far is the most powerful warship in the Black Sea. If Russian President Vladimir Putin orders his troops to widen their war in Ukraine, Moskva, the flagship of the Black Sea Fleet, undoubtedly would lead the naval assault.




www.forbes.com





Article from January. I guess we have a little more to go on today. An expensive war exercise, don't you think?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2022)

printer said:


> I just threw in some numbers using a B52 payload limit and ceiling height. I should figure out the air density up there and the rest but this will be good enough for getting a feel of things. With 30,000kg, a cross sectional area of 1.5m (I could figure out what it could be given the metal density, don't feel like it) a drag coefficient of 0.3, we are talking about Mach 2.7. With a 1 meter cross sectional area Mach 3.3. So that is a starting point for you destructive types.
> 
> I don't mind putting aside physics if the movie or book calls for it. Watching Blind Spot on Netflix right now and the woman has tattoos as riddles on her body warning of future events. How did they know what will happen in the future? Why is no one trying to figure out how they knew the when and where? No big deal, just entertainment.
> 
> ...


Mach 3.3 is not enough for a kinetic kill. Not without added energetic material. A dense dart howling on at Mach 20+ will make a crater and a fireball with no added explosive.
While the kinetic energy of your bomber-carried large shape compares with a suborbital dart, it is a softer delivery. 

You’re describing something like the Massive Ordnance Penetrator. Impressive specs.









Massive Ordnance Penetrator - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia says ammunition blast badly damages major ship in Black Sea fleet - Interfax*
> The flagship of Russia's Black Sea fleet, the Moskva missile cruiser, was badly damaged when ammunition on board blew up, Interfax news agency quoted the defence ministry as saying on Thursday.
> 
> Interfax said the crew had been evacuated. It blamed the blast on a fire and said the cause was being investigated.
> ...


Crew evacuated? Softish target.


----------



## printer (Apr 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Mach 3.3 is not enough for a kinetic kill. Not without added energetic material. A dense dart howling on at Mach 20+ will make a crater and a fireball with no added explosive.
> While the kinetic energy of your bomber-carried large shape compares with a suborbital dart, it is a softer delivery.
> 
> You’re describing something like the Massive Ordnance Penetrator. Impressive specs.
> ...


No idea if the calculators are correct as at Mack speeds more comes into it to keep the drag down. Just thinking of a simpler way of dropping a rod on a city. I am sure I can do better given a week.



cannabineer said:


> Crew evacuated? Softish target.


According to the Russians. Wonder if we will see any Russian selfies?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Crew evacuated? Softish target.


Sinking will do that.


----------



## printer (Apr 13, 2022)

*Ammunition detonated on the Moskva missile cruiser as a result of a fire * 
The ammunition detonated as a result of a fire on the Moskva missile cruiser, the Russian Defense Ministry said. 

The crew was completely evacuated. The reasons for the incident are being established. 

Guards missile cruiser of project 1164 "Moskva" is the flagship of the Black Sea Fleet. Built at a shipyard in Nikolaev and commissioned in 1982. It was originally called "Glory".
https://ria-ru.translate.goog/20220414/kreyser-1783435471.html?_x_tr_sl=ru&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en&_x_tr_pto=sc


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sinking will do that.


I only see that on social media. I’ll wait for AP or Reuters to weigh in.


----------



## printer (Apr 13, 2022)

*Russia's membership in the Nuclear Energy Agency to be suspended* 
The membership of the Russian Federation in the Nuclear Energy Agency of the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development was suspended after the decision of the OECD leadership, it will enter into force on May 11.

" Russia 's membership in the OECD Nuclear Energy Agency was suspended on April 11 following a decision by the governing body of the OECD. The Russian Federation has been informed accordingly, and the suspension will take effect on May 11," the agency's website said in a release.

It is noted that Russia became a member of the agency in 2013. 








Членство России в Агентстве по ядерной энергии приостановят


Членство РФ в Агентстве по ядерной энергии Организации экономического сотрудничества и развития было приостановлено после решения руководства ОЭСР, оно вступит... РИА Новости, 14.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





Since I was there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I only see that on social media. I’ll wait for AP or Reuters to weigh in.


From the BBC, we will soon see, if a ship is abandoned it usually means it's in danger of sinking and that thing had a lot of ordinance aboard, it was a floating arsenal, it is very likely secondary explosions did serious damage. Reports are it was struck by two missiles with 150Kg warheads.

*Damaged Russian ship*


_Russia's defence ministry said that an explosion aboard Moskva, the flagship of the country's Black Sea Fleet, "seriously damaged" the vessel_
_Russia did not say the cause of the fire, but earlier Ukraine said it was struck by their own Neptune missiles_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

UPDATED: Russia Says Damaged Cruiser Moskva Sank Under Tow Headed to Black Sea Homeport - USNI News


This story has been updated to include a report from Russian state media Moskva has sunk. Russian Navy’s Black Sea flagship RTS Moskva (121) has sunk while being towed toward Sevastopol, Crimea, after sustaining major damage in a fire Wednesday, Russian state media said on Thursday. “During the...




news.usni.org







The Russian Navy’s Black Sea flagship has suffered major damage and the crew has abandoned the ship, state media said late Tuesday in reports following Ukrainian claims of hitting the ship with a missile strike.

The Russian Defense Ministry confirmed the mishap on RTS _Moskva _(121), a ship in the country’s Black Sea Fleet, according to state-run outlet TASS.

The crew of the _Moskva _the flagship of the Black Sea Fleet was severely damaged and the crew abandoned ship, the Russian Defense Ministry told TASS.

A fire broke out on the ship, causing ammunition to detonate, according to TASS. State media did not elaborate on the cause of the fire.

Ukrainian officials claimed that shore-based anti-ship guided missiles hit _Moskva _which had been operating from the Black Sea Fleet’s headquarters in Sevastopol, Crimea.

“It has been confirmed that the missile cruiser _Moskva _today went exactly where it was sent by our border guards on Snake Island!” Odesa governor Maksym Marchenko said in a Telegram message on Tuesday.
“Neptune missiles guarding the Black Sea caused very serious damage to the Russian ship.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

*The weapons Ukraine uses against Russia*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> UPDATED: Russia Says Damaged Cruiser Moskva Sank Under Tow Headed to Black Sea Homeport - USNI News
> 
> 
> This story has been updated to include a report from Russian state media Moskva has sunk. Russian Navy’s Black Sea flagship RTS Moskva (121) has sunk while being towed toward Sevastopol, Crimea, after sustaining major damage in a fire Wednesday, Russian state media said on Thursday. “During the...
> ...


i'd like to see some independent confirmation that the Ukrainians hit it with missiles, but one way or another, it looks like it's out of at least this war, if not totalled


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd like to see some independent confirmation that the Ukrainians hit it with missiles, but one way or another, it looks like it's out of at least this war, if not totalled


She might float on fire for a day or two with ammo cooking off and that makes it too dangerous to stay aboard, it's a floating bomb that's on fire. We will soon find out, she is apparently abandoned and drifting, the Russians could finish her off themselves, we will most likely see pictures, I'm sure someone or several are monitoring it. It was a big loss for Russia and will keep them out of the western Black sea and away from Odesa.


----------



## myke (Apr 13, 2022)

So one of Putins top boats loaded with modern defence missiles was shot by a Ukrainian missile from shore? Were the Russians drunk or asleep at the wheel?

Comrade.?. 
Ah?
Incoming missile,
Oh shit,
Forgot to plug in defence missiles. lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

Big cyber threat to the North American power grid underway, if the lights go out...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

Ukraine says it stopped a Russian cyberattack on its power grid


Analysts found a new, highly targeted piece of malware.




www.theverge.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

US agencies: Industrial control system malware discovered


BOSTON (AP) — Multiple U.S. government agencies issued a joint alert Wednesday warning of the discovery of a suite of malicious cyber tools created by unnamed advanced threat actors that are capable of sabotaging the energy sector and other critical industries.




apnews.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> From the BBC, we will soon see, if a ship is abandoned it usually means it's in danger of sinking and that thing had a lot of ordinance aboard, it was a floating arsenal, it is very likely secondary explosions did serious damage. Reports are it was struck by two missiles with 150Kg warheads.
> 
> *Damaged Russian ship*
> 
> ...


I’m not counting those chickens until hatched.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

*Inside Zelensky's War Room: "The Most Extraordinary Interview I've Ever Done" | Amanpour and Company*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 13, 2022)

resistance groups are forming and making the night a bad time to be russian....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

*Ukrainian Special Forces Conduct Secret Operation Inside Russia*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

*Russia Sends Serious Threats To United States - Possible WW3*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

*Threat Of Cyberattack On U.S. Infrastructure Takes More Serious Turn*





Nicole Perlroth, cybersecurity advisor to CISA, talks with Rachel Maddow about a new federal alert about the discovery of malware, likely from Russia, that could grant hackers access to infrastructure systems like the electricity grid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

*Greatest Threat To Future Of NATO May Be The U.S. Under Trump-Led Republicans*





With Russia's invasion of Ukraine galvanizing NATO unity and Vladimir Putin's belligerence likely making membership grow to include Sweden and Finland, Aaron Blake, senior political reporter for the Washington Post, talks with Rachel Maddow about one political faction in a powerful NATO country that could undermine that new strength: The U.S. Republican Party led by Putin-favoring Donald Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

*Live: Major Russian warship ‘seriously damaged’ in explosion as Ukraine claims strike • FRANCE 24*






Russia said on Thursday the flagship of its Black Sea fleet was seriously damaged and its crew evacuated following an explosion that a Ukrainian official said was the result of a missile strike. Follow FRANCE 24’s liveblog for all the latest updates on the war in Ukraine.


----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 14, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Under My Thumb!



> Under my thumb
> The girl who once had me down
> Under my thumb
> The girl who once pushed me around
> ...


----------



## Moflow (Apr 14, 2022)

While the Russians are preoccupied picking up the evacuated crew of the RTS Moskva now is a good time to attack the other naval ships coming to the rescue. There eyes will be off the ball.
If it was indeed a Ukrainian missile that did the damage then the ships that were meant to be protecting the flagship can't be very good at all at their job and will be ripe to be picked off.
Fire as many missiles as they can at them now if they're in range, some missiles are bound to get through. Strike while the iron is hot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

What images of Russian trucks say about its military's struggles in Ukraine | CNN


Experts say photographs of Russian trucks in Ukraine show tell-tale signs of Moscow's logistical struggles and suggest its efforts are being undermined by a reliance on conscripts and widespread corruption.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

Moflow said:


> While the Russians are preoccupied picking up the evacuated crew of the RTS Moskva now is a good time to attack the other naval ships coming to the rescue. There eyes will be off the ball.
> If it was indeed a Ukrainian missile that did the damage then the ships that were meant to be protecting the flagship can't be very good at all at their job and will be ripe to be picked off.
> Fire as many missiles as they can at them now if they're in range, some missiles are bound to get through. Strike while the iron is hot.


The ship was the target and they will send low value targets or civilian vessels to pick them up from life rafts. The ship will most likely continue to burn and explode, eventually sinking or drifting ashore depending on the wind and luck. Killing the crew and rescuers is bad PR and in bad taste.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 14, 2022)

The Moskva cruiser has been promoted to submarine.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 14, 2022)

Wonder who the shirtless pony rider will arrest for this lol.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The ship was the target and they will send low value targets or civilian vessels to pick them up from life rafts. The ship will most likely continue to burn and explode, eventually sinking or drifting ashore depending on the wind and luck. Killing the crew and rescuers is bad PR and in bad taste.


There will be military vessels in the area. Those are legitimate targets. I'm not endorsing attacking trawlers or such.
Attack attack attack.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

*Pentagon: We Know Russian Warship Suffered An Explosion*





Ukrainian officials said their forces launched a successful missile attack on the flagship of Russia's Black Sea fleet, forcing the crew to evacuate the vessel. Pentagon Press Secretary John Kirby joins Morning Joe to discuss what is known about the explosion as well as the White House's plans to send new weapons to Ukraine.


----------



## injinji (Apr 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Crew evacuated? Softish target.


All the ammo was igniting, so large explosions.


----------



## Horselover fat (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5117981
> View attachment 5117982


How do I strap a manpad on my bike for a trip to åland and gotland islands?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> How do I strap a manpad on my bike for a trip to åland and gotland islands?


Looks increasingly like a done deal to me and a good time to do it while Vlad has 75% of his combat brigades tied up in Ukraine committing atrocities, which also help move public opinion and 68% of Finns want it too. Support is probably less in Sweden, but still a majority and if the Finns go, so will the Swedes. It will lower defense costs in both countries, especially if Vlad's army is destroyed in Ukraine, he is in no position to threaten anybody and won't be for a long time to come. Norway could pay for Sweden's entire military budget with spare change and would in the event of trouble with Russia, Finland too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> How do I strap a manpad on my bike for a trip to åland and gotland islands?


duct tape???


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 14, 2022)

Kind of divided on how quick I want this war ended now...


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 14, 2022)

Russian central command is like watching the three stooges or benny hill, too fucking funny.


The commander of the Black Sea Fleet of the Russian Armed Forces, Admiral Igor Osipov, was arrested.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Threat Of Cyberattack On U.S. Infrastructure Takes More Serious Turn*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no idea what the government will do, but i would consider any such attack grounds to declare war on russia and trigger an invasion of russia. cut the danger off at it's source. permanently.


----------



## 1212ham (Apr 14, 2022)

myke said:


> So one of Putins top boats loaded with modern defence missiles was shot by a Ukrainian missile from shore? Were the Russians drunk or asleep at the wheel?
> 
> Comrade.?.
> Ah?
> ...


I read they were distracted by a drone.
Oops!


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 14, 2022)

If a Russian cyber attack on the US is grounds for war, then they had the casus belli for that years ago. The trick is linking it to the Russian government which is almost impossible to do.


----------



## Horselover fat (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks increasingly like a done deal to me and a good time to do it while Vlad has 75% of his combat brigades tied up in Ukraine committing atrocities, which also help move public opinion and 68% of Finns want it too. Support is probably less in Sweden, but still a majority and if the Finns go, so will the Swedes. It will lower defense costs in both countries, especially if Vlad's army is destroyed in Ukraine, he is in no position to threaten anybody and won't be for a long time to come. Norway could pay for Sweden's entire military budget with spare change and would in the event of trouble with Russia, Finland too.


As a finn I think we should join nato now, but it may have repercussions. I'm not sure it would end up well for russia, but I do think some attempt on åland or gotland is in the realm of possible things. In a couple of weeks the nature will start to green up and I'm off cycle touring the islands. Hopefully no green men though


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 14, 2022)

@Horselover They must have some fooking balls on them to mess with you guys again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no idea what the government will do, but i would consider any such attack grounds to declare war on russia and trigger an invasion of russia. cut the danger off at it's source. permanently.


We can turn the lights off in Russia too, best to have a good defense, others will try too, it can be fixed with regulations and mandatory minimums for utility executives and board members!  A green new grid will have security built in from the get go as a primary consideration.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2022)

ANC said:


>


what's up with the flooding over there? you and your family ok? looks pretty grim on the news over here


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> duct tape???


the handyman's secret weapon


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the handyman's secret weapon


no shit...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> As a finn I think we should join nato now, but it may have repercussions. I'm not sure it would end up well for russia, but I do think some attempt on åland or gotland is in the realm of possible things. In a couple of weeks the nature will start to green up and I'm off cycle touring the islands. Hopefully no green men though


There never was a better time to secure your country's future, remember what happened to Ukraine once war began. I won't happen again with a country applying for membership and being attacked for it, it will be a different Ballgame beginning with the sinking of the entire Russian Baltic fleet. Besides, if he's gonna attack Finland, he'd better have his whole army and it had better be, better than the one in Ukraine, or the Finns will be in St. Petersburg as tourists and reclaiming lost land next door.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> If a Russian cyber attack on the US is grounds for war, then they had the casus belli for that years ago. The trick is linking it to the Russian government which is almost impossible to do.


eh it's not that hard if your a good sluthe.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> View attachment 5118287
> 
> Kind of divided on how quick I want this war ended now...


not till ukrain gets pre-2014 borders back......


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> eh it's not that hard if your a good sluthe.....


Trust me, it is. They don't exactly work from government registered buildings.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Russian central command is like watching the three stooges or benny hill, too fucking funny.
> 
> 
> The commander of the Black Sea Fleet of the Russian Armed Forces, Admiral Igor Osipov, was arrested.


so that is putin's strategy? arrest anyone who loses men or equipment? so pretty much his entire officer corp?....works for me, and for Ukraine...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We can turn the lights off in Russia too, best to have a good defense, others will try too, it can be fixed with regulations and mandatory minimums for utility executives and board members!  A green new grid will have security built in from the get go as a primary consideration.


this is just a further argument for nationalizing the power grid and electric utilities. they need standardization, they need a concerted and organized security system, and they need realistic pricing and billing that is standardized across the whole country.
private industry should have NEVER been allowed to take control of a critical infrastructure component like this


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 14, 2022)

Such communism! 


Nah, I jest. Critical infrastructure such as energy, water, healthcare etc should all be nationalised. These are far too important for life to be gifted to those who see nothing but profit margins.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2022)

guess those reinforcements did work....nice








Ukrainian defenders in Mariupol are tying up a 'significant' amount of Russian forces that are needed elsewhere for Putin's invasion, UK says


Russian forces are preparing for a renewed offensive in Ukraine's eastern Donbas region after failing to capture the capital city Kyiv.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so that is putin's strategy? arrest anyone who loses men or equipment? so pretty much his entire officer corp?....works for me, and for Ukraine...



It's way funnier than just that. Russia is basically a crime syndicate so everyone in charge are criminals and thieves. Word is that every time Moscow allocates large sums of money for defense spending, all the criminals that have access to the money steal a portion. This last clown stole money that was meant for radar upgrades for the Moskva that was just sunk.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 14, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> It's way funnier than just that. Russia is basically a crime syndicate so everyone in charge are criminals and thieves. Word is that every time Moscow allocates large sums of money for defense spending, all the criminals that have access to the money steal a portion. This last clown stole money that was meant for radar upgrades for the Moskva that was just sunk.


Pretty much the reason his army have shit kit and out of date rations. That's what happens when you build an empire out of corruption, I s'pose.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2022)

1212ham said:


> You can start counting now.


A link to a reputable site? A quick search still shows “in danger of”. The eggs seem intact.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> It's way funnier than just that. Russia is basically a crime syndicate so everyone in charge are criminals and thieves. Word is that every time Moscow allocates large sums of money for defense spending, all the criminals that have access to the money steal a portion. This last clown stole money that was meant for radar upgrades for the Moskva that was just sunk.


so in reality, the only crime is embarrassing putin publicly? that seems to fit the facts so far.


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks increasingly like a done deal to me and a good time to do it while Vlad has 75% of his combat brigades tied up in Ukraine committing atrocities, which also help move public opinion and 68% of Finns want it too. Support is probably less in Sweden, but still a majority and if the Finns go, so will the Swedes. It will lower defense costs in both countries, especially if Vlad's army is destroyed in Ukraine, he is in no position to threaten anybody and won't be for a long time to come. Norway could pay for Sweden's entire military budget with spare change and would in the event of trouble with Russia, Finland too.


How could Norway pay for Sweden's defense costs with spare change? 

Norway - Defense In 2016 - $6.0 Billion, 2020 - $7.1B, GDP 2020 - $362B USD

Sweden - Defense - In 2016 - $5.1 Billion, 2020 - $6.2, GDP 2020 - $541B USD


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> How could Norway pay for Sweden's defense costs with spare change?
> 
> Norway - Defense In 2016 - $6.0 Billion, 2020 - $7.1B, GDP 2020 - $362B USD
> 
> Sweden - Defense - In 2016 - $5.1 Billion, 2020 - $6.2, GDP 2020 - $541B USD


Because the Norwegians are fooking loaded with all that oil money they saved.


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Pretty much the reason his army have shit kit and out of date rations. That's what happens when you build an empire out of corruption, I s'pose.


Catch 22


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Because the Norwegians are fooking loaded with all that oil money they saved.


All that money and they have a smaller GDP than Sweden? Just looked up their debt to GDP, 39% to 40%.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> All that money and they have a smaller GDP than Sweden?


Not per capita they don't.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> All that money and they have a smaller GDP than Sweden?


Consider with what you are trying to reason.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Consider with what you are trying to reason.


Someone who knows Norway has a better GDP per capita than Sweden?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> All that money and they have a smaller GDP than Sweden?


https://www.statista.com/topics/7457/key-economic-indicators-of-scandinavia/#dossierContents__outerWrapper

in particular look at the GDP charts...looks like they're running close to even to me, one is better if you look at actual dollars, one is better if you look at per capita dollars...


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

*Russia accuses Ukrainian forces of shelling Russian village *
Russia accused Ukraine’s military of shelling a Russian village on Thursday, alleging seven people were wounded in the attack, including one young child.

The Investigative Committee of Russia claimed that at least six strikes had been carried out in the Russian village of Klimovo, which is located near the borders of Belarus and Ukraine, by two combat helicopters flying at low altitude.

In addition to the seven people injured, at least six residential buildings were hit, Russia claimed. The committee said it opened a criminal case as a result of the alleged shelling.


“The investigation established that persons from among the military personnel of the Armed Forces of Ukraine entered into a criminal conspiracy among themselves in order to influence the adoption by the authorities of the Russian Federation of a decision to terminate the special military operation,” the Investigative Committee said, referring to Russia’s ongoing invasion of Ukraine.

Multiple news reports noted that Ukrainian officials did not immediately respond to Russia’s accusation.

Earlier this month, a Russian regional governor alleged that a fuel depot in the city of Belgorod had been targeted by Ukrainian forces. 








Russia accuses Ukrainian forces of shelling Russian village


Russia accused Ukraine’s military of shelling a Russian village on Thursday, alleging seven people were wounded in the attack, including one young child. The Investigative Committee of Russia claim…




thehill.com





So it is ok to invade a country but not to shell a village of the country that invaded you. Got it.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> So it is ok to invade a country but not to shell a village of the country that invaded you. Got it.


Ofc not, not when it's just a false flag to justify the war to your people more.


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.statista.com/topics/7457/key-economic-indicators-of-scandinavia/#dossierContents__outerWrapper
> 
> in particular look at the GDP charts...looks like they're running close to even to me, one is better if you look at actual dollars, one is better if you look at per capita dollars...


I would like to know how Norway can, I will have to look it up again.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> Norway could pay for Sweden's entire military budget with spare change and would in the event of trouble with Russia, Finland too.


Just wondering how much spare change they have to pay for Sweden's military budget. Sounds like a load of BS to me. but I would not have known that without looking it up. It makes whatever DIY-HP-LED questionable, what is truth and what is fiction? What are we to believe. I have questioned statements before.


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

*Pentagon: Russian warship still on fire, can’t confirm cause*
A key Russian warship in the Black Sea is on fire though it’s unclear what caused the blaze, a senior U.S. defense official said Thursday. 

The crew of the Russian guided-missile cruiser Moskva is still trying to extinguish the flames, which appear to have caused “significant damage” to the ship, the official told reporters. 

“Our assessment is that she still appears to be battling a fire on board. But we do not know the extent of the damage, we don’t know about casualties to her crew and we cannot definitively say at this point what caused that damage,” they said. 

The official added the ship is moving east, and the U.S. assumes it is heading to the port of Sevastopol in the Crimean peninsula for repairs. 

Ukrainian forces earlier on Thursday claimed to have struck the Moskva, seriously damaging what’s known as the flagship of Russia’s Black Sea fleet. 

Maksym Marchenko, the governor of the Odesa region, said two Neptune missiles struck the ship, according to The Associated Press. 

Russia later acknowledged that the entire crew of the Moskva – which can carry 500 sailors – was forced to evacuate due to an overnight fire. Russia’s Defense Ministry did not mention an attack, only that ammunition on board detonated as a result of a fire, “seriously” damaging the ship. The ministry also said the cause of the fire is still “being established.” 

The Kremlin later said efforts are under way to try to tow the ship to port, while Ukraine’s military assessed the ship to be capsized and “sinking.” 

The U.S. defense official, meanwhile, said the Russian warship was about 60 to 65 nautical miles south of Odesa when it experienced an explosion. 

Other ships in the northern Black Sea have since moved further south, they added. 

The heavily damaged ship appears to be another blow to Moscow, which has struggled in its invasion of Ukraine that began Feb. 24. 








Pentagon: Russian warship still on fire, can’t confirm cause


A key Russian warship in the Black Sea is on fire, though it’s unclear what caused the blaze, a senior U.S. defense official said Thursday. The crew of the Russian guided-missile cruiser…




thehill.com


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> I would like to know how Norway can, I will have to look it up again.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering how much spare change they have to pay for Sweden's military budget. Sounds like a load of BS to me. but I would not have known that without looking it up. It makes whatever DIY-HP-LED questionable, what is truth and what is fiction? What are we to believe. I have questioned statements before.


Oil and whales, mate. Dunno if they still hunt whales but they did when I was there.


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Oil and whales, mate. Dunno if they still hunt whales but they did when I was there.


So Norway can double their military expenditure when they have a lower 67% lower GDP than Sweden "with spare change"?


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> So Norway can double their military expenditure when they have a lower 67% lower GDP than Sweden "with spare change"?


Take it up with the guy who made the claim. I was just offering insights.


eta: tbf though, they could probably pay for Sweden's military with what they charge for a pint. 



disclaimer: the above edit, although partially true, is not to be taken entirely seriously.


----------



## 1212ham (Apr 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> A link to a reputable site? A quick search still shows “in danger of”. The eggs seem intact.


My bad, I fell for a misleading headline.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> The Kremlin later said efforts are under way to try to tow the ship to port


Attack it again and sink that fecker for good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> I would like to know how Norway can, I will have to look it up again.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering how much spare change they have to pay for Sweden's military budget. Sounds like a load of BS to me. but I would not have known that without looking it up. It makes whatever DIY-HP-LED questionable, what is truth and what is fiction? What are we to believe. I have questioned statements before.


If they wished they could finance Sweden and Finland too, I'm not saying they do now, but in the event of war, they might well give them whatever financial resources they require.

How much is Norway's sovereign wealth fund worth?
$1.3 trillion

Why it matters: Valued at *$1.3 trillion*, Norway's state-backed investment fund is the largest in the world.Feb 27, 2022

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sweden's defence budget for 2021 is about 66 billion kronor ($6.7bn), and the country had already agreed to raise that level to 91 billion kronor ($9.3bn) by 2025. In 2020, its defence budget amounted to 1.2 percent of GDP, increasing to about 1.5 percent in the next few years with the investments already announced.Mar 10, 2022

Sweden announces plan for significant boost in military ...https://www.aljazeera.com › news › sweden-announces-pl...


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

*Military culture is Ukraine’s secret weapon* 
The Financial Times’ Tim Judah offers a telling example of Ukrainian ingenuity and initiative in the Battle of Kyiv. He describes how “Moscow’s forces were thwarted … by pieces of foam mat — the Ukrainians call them karemats — costing as little as (C$2.50). The mats prevent Russian thermal imaging drones from detecting human heat. ‘We held the karemats over our head,’ said (battalion commander Oleksandr) Konoko, explaining how his men moved stealthily in tiny groups at night.

In that way, soldiers armed with anti-tank weapons supplied by the U.S., Britain and others could sneak up on the Russians, fire their deadly and accurate missiles and then slip away.”





__





Winnipeg







winnipeg-can.newsmemory.com





Got to love it.


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Take it up with the guy who made the claim. I was just offering insights.
> 
> 
> eta: tbf though, they could probably pay for Sweden's military with what they charge for a pint.
> ...


I have taken it up before. We have been pretty good on this forum at not sharing unsubstantiated information. Mostly.


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they wished they could finance Sweden and Finland too, I'm not saying they do now, but in the event of war, they might well give them whatever financial resources they require.
> 
> How much is Norway's sovereign wealth fund worth?
> $1.3 trillion
> ...


Where is your pension my friend? Will you be happy to see it used to pay for another country's military?


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Where is your pension my friend? Will you be happy to see it used to pay for another country's military?


Think the words were "could" and not "would."


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> *Military culture is Ukraine’s secret weapon*
> The Financial Times’ Tim Judah offers a telling example of Ukrainian ingenuity and initiative in the Battle of Kyiv. He describes how “Moscow’s forces were thwarted … by pieces of foam mat — the Ukrainians call them karemats — costing as little as (C$2.50). The mats prevent Russian thermal imaging drones from detecting human heat. ‘We held the karemats over our head,’ said (battalion commander Oleksandr) Konoko, explaining how his men moved stealthily in tiny groups at night.
> 
> In that way, soldiers armed with anti-tank weapons supplied by the U.S., Britain and others could sneak up on the Russians, fire their deadly and accurate missiles and then slip away.”
> ...


that's genius of them.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2022)

Moflow said:


> Attack it again and sink that fecker for good.


i'm all in for another round.....


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Think the words were "could" and not "would."


The point was that saying Norway could pay $6B out of spare change implies that Norway government was raking in the cash. Looking at the GDP number it did not seem to be the case.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> I have taken it up before. We have been pretty good on this forum at not sharing unsubstantiated information. Mostly.


I often write from memory and don't research every post, nor do I need too. Point out when I'm wrong, I'm here to learn too.


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm all in for another round.....


I say grab it themselves and bronze it like a pair of baby shoes and put it on display after the war at Odessa.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> The point was that saying Norway could pay $6B out of spare change implies that Norway government was raking in the cash. Looking at the GDP number it did not seem to be the case.


Well they do have a better GDP per capita than Sweden, USA and Canada, plus they have a huge oil fund stashed away. So I'd say it wouldn't be an untruth to say they were "raking in the cash."


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I often write from memory and don't research every post, nor do I need too. Point out when I'm wrong, I'm here to learn too.


It takes so little time to check your facts. You post enough words, check and post a message half as long. You said you could not handle the Russian propaganda pieces I showed that was being used to brainwash the Russian people. How are your posts any better? I know you are bright enough and can do better. Just too lazy? Put a disclaimer in your sig line saying posts may not be factual.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Where is your pension my friend? Will you be happy to see it used to pay for another country's military?


Better than being a slave with nothing. Norway would consider an attack on Finland a threat and so would Sweden. Their wealth fund is the result of funds accumulated over decades of oil and gas sales. A country of 5.3 million can afford the pension fund hit, if required. Their security under NATO is fine, but they wouldn't want Russians for neighbors in an occupied Sweden. 

None of it is likely to happen in the near future, Vlad has I believe 75% or more of his combat brigades in Ukraine now, or committed there and Russia is a big country to defend.


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Well they do have a better GDP per capita than Sweden, USA and Canada, plus they have a huge oil fund stashed away. So I'd say it wouldn't be an untruth to say they were "raking in the cash."


So if the 40,000 citizens of Monaco has a much higher GDP to person ratio than Sweden does that mean they can out pay Sweden in defense spending?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> It takes so little time to check your facts. You post enough words, check and post a message half as long. You said you could not handle the Russian propaganda pieces I showed that was being used to brainwash the Russian people. How are your posts any better? I know you are bright enough and can do better. Just too lazy? Put a disclaimer in your sig line saying posts may not be factual.


Mostly because it's for amusement and to try out ideas, it's not academic work here, I mostly post opinion with news stories, sometimes I even disagree with the opinions of others that I post. I often label sources as probable propaganda and both sides are not the same here either, the Ukrainians have the world's media looking over their shoulders and the Russians don't care, except for the domestic audience.

Yes I'm lazy, sue me.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> So if the 40,000 citizens of Monaco has a much higher GDP to person ratio than Sweden does that mean they can out pay Sweden in defense spending?


Is that what I said? *checks* 

No that's not what I said.


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Better than being a slave with nothing. Norway would consider an attack on Finland a threat and so would Sweden. Their wealth fund is the result of funds accumulated over decades of oil and gas sales. A country of 5.3 million can afford the pension fund hit, if required. Their security under NATO is fine, but they wouldn't want Russians for neighbors in an occupied Sweden.
> 
> None of it is likely to happen in the near future, Vlad has I believe 75% or more of his combat brigades in Ukraine now, or committed there and Russia is a big country to defend.


Generally governments have income and budgets to get things done with. With Norway's income and budget I could not see how they could not notice spending another $6B without noticing it. You could say IG Wealth Management has $260 Billion under management. Your line of thought is the Canadian government can easily double its spending by raiding IG Management's portfolio.


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mostly because it's for amusement and to try out ideas, it's not academic work here, I mostly post opinion with news stories, sometimes I even disagree with the opinions of others that I post. I often label sources as probable propaganda and both sides are not the same here either, the Ukrainians have the world's media looking over their shoulders and the Russians don't care, except for the domestic audience.
> 
> Yes I'm lazy, sue me.


But you make shit up all the time.

No one else does. Or if they do we question them on their information and eventually the trolls leave.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2022)

let them all join NATO....fuck Russia and Putin......he can suck it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Generally governments have income and budgets to get things done with. With Norway's income and budget I could not see how they could not notice spending another $6B without noticing it. You could say IG Wealth Management has $260 Billion under management. Your line of thought is the Canadian government can easily double its spending by raiding IG Management's portfolio.


The government can do damn near anything it wants with an act of parliament and if national security is involved the courts will give a lot of latitude to the government. This in not a private fund, it is a government fund and they would use it for a natural disaster too.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> let them all join NATO....fuck Russia and Putin......he can suck it


I still can't believe the Russian apologists who say Ukraine shouldn't join NATO.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> I still can't believe the Russian apologists who say Ukraine shouldn't join NATO.


they're weren't ready to join, plus they already had the problems with Crimea, and the Donbas region as well...so i'm guessing that nixed it, now EU totally different.....it will be a wait and see thing


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> But you make shit up all the time.
> 
> No one else does. Or if they do we question them on their information and eventually the trolls leave.


As I said feel free to question things and correct me as required, writing stuff on a public forum should be defended and I expect it of others. However one is free to have opinions, speculate and pick among the experts, much in war in unknown and will be until it's over.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> they're weren't ready to join, plus they already had the problems with Crimea, and the Donbas region as well...so i'm guessing that nixed it, now EU totally different.....it will be a wait and see thing


Oh aye, no doubt. It's the people who say they _shouldn't_ ever join that I can't understand. Russian security is more important than a nation who wants to join a defence pact against a country who has already nixed a chunk of their land?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2022)

rut roh? i wouldn't pick a fight with Moldova









Moldova says reports Russian army trying to recruit its citizens are dangerous


Moldova said on Wednesday that reports that Russia's army was trying to recruit Moldovan citizens were dangerous and that it was regularly discussing all matters of concern with Russian officials, in response to a question about the Ukraine war.




www.reuters.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 14, 2022)

Ukrainians on the hunt for more russian war ships.


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

The point is that the Political section here has been pretty good at giving out credible information as we give sources. From covid to the political talk, we have given the best information we have rather than passing along hearsay. We give sources, they might not always be right but it is far better than


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The government can do damn near anything it wants with an act of parliament and if national security is involved the courts will give a lot of latitude to the government. This in not a private fund, it is a government fund and they would use it for a natural disaster too.


Of cource a government can do whatever they want but they can also pay for it at the polls. OK let's google, "Canadian Pension Fund assets". 

"As of December 31, 2021, the CPP Investment Board manages over *C$550 Billion* in assets under management for the Canada Pension Plan on behalf of 20 million Canadians. "

I guess with $550 Billion the government can just spend $6B of it as it would be spare change?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Oh aye, no doubt. It's the people who say they _shouldn't_ ever join that I can't understand. Russian security is more important than a nation who wants to join a defence pact against a country who has already nixed a chunk of their land?


and these so called people are the Russians aka United Russian Party.....or as i like to call them the Nazi Party 2022


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As I said feel free to question things and correct me as required, writing stuff on a public forum should be defended and I expect it of others. However one is free to have opinions, speculate and pick among the experts, much in war in unknown and will be until it's over.


And I have questions others here, even those I generally trust. Just because you are well meaning does not mean I am not going to do the same for you. I have no problem others doing the same of me.

Speculation is one thing, usually ends with a question mark. It is a good way of spitballing without sounding like you are passing off wrong information.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Of cource a government can do whatever they want but they can also pay for it at the polls. OK let's google, "Canadian Pension Fund assets".
> 
> "As of December 31, 2021, the CPP Investment Board manages over *C$550 Billion* in assets under management for the Canada Pension Plan on behalf of 20 million Canadians. "
> 
> I guess with $550 Billion the government can just spend $6B of it as it would be spare change?


They only call it the pension fund as a bit of a joke, it's a sovereign wealth fund, they have a separate government pension plan that is funded by contributions, similar to Canada. Canada has a population of 38 million and Norway's is 5.3 million, while their sovereign wealth fund is over twice the size of Canada's CPP fund.









The Norwegian pension system


Here you can read about how the Norwegian pension system is structured.




www.norden.org


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They only call it the pension fund as a bit of a joke, it's a sovereign wealth fund, they have a separate government pension plan that is funded by contributions, similar to Canada. Canada has a population of 38 million and Norway's is 5.3 million, while their sovereign wealth fund is over twice the size of Canada's CPP fund.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT THAT IS NOT HOW GOVERNMENTS ACQUIRE AND SPEND MONEY!

You can say any of our Western countries are wealthy and can increase spending. But it is going to cost someone. The point is the Norwegian Government does not have the room in their budget to drop another $6B without cutting somewhere else. Or tax someone. They do not have 'loose change' floating around. Otherwise they would not have a debt load of 40% of GDP. Why not just raid their wealth fund and pay off the government's debts and then no tax dollars (or whatever is their currency) will go into servicing their debt and all the tax revenue goes to providing services?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

They could have abandoned ship, then were ordered back aboard, or some of them were. I'm guessing photos will tell the tale, but apparently the weather is bad in the area. Most of cruise missiles strike above the water line, so she could easily be afloat, especially if their damage control teams can contain the exploding ammo and rockets!









Sunken Russian warship Moskva: What do we know?


Russia says the Moskva sank after an explosion of ammunition, but Ukrainians say they hit it with missiles.



www.bbc.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Consider with what you are trying to reason.


Just step away. It's best not to interrupt during the thought process.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> BUT THAT IS NOT HOW GOVERNMENTS ACQUIRE AND SPEND MONEY!
> 
> You can say any of our Western countries are wealthy and can increase spending. But it is going to cost someone. The point is the Norwegian Government does not have the room in their budget to drop another $6B without cutting somewhere else. Or tax someone. They do not have 'loose change' floating around. Otherwise they would not have a debt load of 40% of GDP. Why not just raid their wealth fund and pay off the government's debts and then no tax dollars (or whatever is their currency) will go into servicing their debt and all the tax revenue goes to providing services?


I saw a documentary on it years back, it was run by a Philosopher then and they did not want to distort the economy with the extra wealth, dividends are used for infrastructure projects etc. The term spare change was to illustrate their relative "spare wealth" to that of the requirements of Swedish and Finnish defense, they could pay for it with annual dividends. One difference between them and US is conservatives will want to spend it by lowering taxes to get elected and usually are paid off by the oil companies. Norway owns it's resource and it's development and thus accumulated great wealth. I dunno how much it pays in dividends after accounting for inflation etc, could look it up I suppose.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2022)

injinji said:


> Just step away. It's best not to interrupt during the thought process.


Cryptic; please unpack.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> rut roh? i wouldn't pick a fight with Moldova
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another NATO candidate and I don't think that Russian enclave is gonna last, if Ukraine and Moldova want it gone.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Another NATO candidate and I don't think that Russian enclave is gonna last, if Ukraine and Moldova want it gone.


i'm kinda thinkin the same, i kinda wondering is Ukraine and Moldova already are talking bout getting rid of it.....


----------



## GoatSoup (Apr 14, 2022)

And now the Rains come to Ukr! Good luck Vlad with your 40 ton tanks in 120 feet of mud! 

*Bad weather in Ukraine is ‘bogging down’ Russian army | Robert Fox*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm kinda thinkin the same, i kinda wondering is Ukraine and Moldova already are talking bout getting rid of it.....


Moldova will probably wait a spell and see how the war goes, if they drive the Russians out of Crimea. Resupplying them is difficult now that the Ukrainians control the coast, those 1,500 Russian troops are trapped there. They will need to be removed before any referendum can take place, but it is Moldavian territory and recognized as such. It was just another bullshit separatist movement backed up by the army, like so many others. Now that Russia is fucked economically, I doubt many of these places will want to join them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> And now the Rains come to Ukr! Good luck Vlad with your 40 ton tanks in 120 feet of mud!
> 
> *Bad weather in Ukraine is ‘bogging down’ Russian army | Robert Fox*


I saw they were praying for rain, keeps Vlad on the roads and from bypassing built up areas.


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I saw a documentary on it years back, it was run by a Philosopher then and they did not want to distort the economy with the extra wealth, dividends are used for infrastructure projects etc. The term spare change was to illustrate their relative "spare wealth" to that of the requirements of Swedish and Finnish defense, they could pay for it with annual dividends. One difference between them and US is conservatives will want to spend it by lowering taxes to get elected and usually are paid off by the oil companies. Norway owns it's resource and it's development and thus accumulated great wealth. I dunno how much it pays in dividends after accounting for inflation etc, could look it up I suppose.


The fund is there to ensure the country has money for when the oil runs out. It is generally invested outside the country. Some of the money can be spent in the country and the government does use it to even out the revenue it receives from year to year. Not sure if paying a neighbour's military tab is a legitimate expense but if the Norwegian people decided to do it there is nothing stopping them. But the same could be said to doing it and raising the tax rate one or two percent.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> The fund is there to ensure the country has money for when the oil runs out. It is generally invested outside the country. Some of the money can be spent in the country and the government does use it to even out the revenue it receives from year to year. Not sure if paying a neighbour's military tab is a legitimate expense but if the Norwegian people decided to do it there is nothing stopping them. But the same could be said to doing it and raising the tax rate one or two percent.


They would only touch it significantly for a natural disaster or a military emergency, which is becoming less likely with each tank the Ukrainians destroy. If Russia were stupid enough to attack Finland during the membership process to admit it, I'm pretty sure they wouldn't need Norway, except as part of NATO. In any case, attack with what?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

*Analyst: This underscores Putin's terrible miscalculation*

_




CNN global affairs analyst Susan Glasser says that Russian President Vladimir Putin's threat to deploy nuclear weapons if Sweden and Finland join NATO underscores the terrible miscalculation made when he decided to invade Ukraine. _


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

Looks like the Russian ship turned turtle and sank, just on TV news MSNBC


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

This is one of the things that can go wrong with the best of plans. Just like covid showing the weaknesses of our supply chains when there is a signifigant disruption, Russia was in good shape to have its fingers in other people's pies as long as it was business as usual. But taking too big a bite out of Ukraine has Russia coughing from the crust flakes going down the wrong way. And having to show a win to their own people they have no choice but to send more and more resources into the conflict. This might be a destabilizing event that strains the nation. Others on its periphery might be weighing the options of putting some space between them and Mother Russia, they might even see the bear weakened enough that they can break free. But once the special operation is over they can be easily gobbled up by the bear if it take the small nations one piece at a time.

If Russia said it would just take the separatist regions at the beginning of the war they might have got the areas without firing a shot. But it would be easy enough to take out the government and reprogram the whole country, or so the saying went.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 14, 2022)

Course it did, Putin


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like the Russian ship turned turtle and sank, just on TV news MSNBC


I looked up the cost of the ship earlier, could not find it. But the special operation's cost is sure adding up and we are still a month away from the parade.


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> View attachment 5118387
> 
> Course it did, Putin


"The roofers accidentally lit the roof on fire with a torch."


----------



## Moflow (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> I looked up the cost of the ship earlier, could not find it. But the special operation's cost is sure adding up and we are still a month away from the parade.


I tried finding the cost of ship too, no joy but I'm sure it was expensive.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2022)

smell like a new reef has been made.......and all those missiles in it too.......awwww


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

Supposed to be the ship burning.









Russia’s Black Sea Flagship 'Moskva' Was hit by Ukraine's Neptune Anti-Ship Cruise Missiles (Video) | Defense Express


Ukrainian military hit russia’s Moskva missile cruiser. The warship is the same one that has been told by Snake Island defenders to go fuck itself. It was hit with Neptune anti-ship cruise missile developed by Kyiv based Luch Design Bureau in 2014-2020




en.defence-ua.com













Conflict Zone


Первые кадры горящего крейсера «Москва». #Украина #Россия @ConflictZone




t.me


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514694135004999689
yep...new reef


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2022)

while not confirmed, this would explain a lot of putin's explainable behavior during the invasion


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> I still can't believe the Russian apologists who say Ukraine shouldn't join NATO.


i can't believe the russian paranoia that just assumes that anyone not aligned with them, or at least what they consider neutral (weakly armed and vulnerable to their moods) will eventually attack them in some manner. it very much makes me think that that is what they would do, so they expect it of others, even though those others are living a peaceful life, and posing no threat to russia or anyone else.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like the Russian ship turned turtle and sank, just on TV news MSNBC


BBC has it as well. We’re one step closer to a cornered rat making the mistake of a century.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> rut roh? i wouldn't pick a fight with Moldova
> 
> 
> 
> ...


expell those recruiters, and anyone else from russia, they're all suspect. at the moment, anyone from russia is suspect. i would keep a very close eye on all those people "fleeing" russian oppression, i would be amazed if a fair percentage of them aren't russian agents


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

Russian warship sinks in the Black Sea after Ukraine claims it was hit by a missile | CNN


One of the Russian Navy's most important warships has sunk in the Black Sea, a massive blow to a military struggling against Ukrainian resistance 50 days into Vladimir Putin's invasion of his neighbor.




www.cnn.com


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

Me bad.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Of cource a government can do whatever they want but they can also pay for it at the polls. OK let's google, "Canadian Pension Fund assets".
> 
> "As of December 31, 2021, the CPP Investment Board manages over *C$550 Billion* in assets under management for the Canada Pension Plan on behalf of 20 million Canadians. "
> 
> I guess with $550 Billion the government can just spend $6B of it as it would be spare change?


i think it might depend on the situation...of course they can't spend that money on frivolous bullshit, but would reinforcing the defences of a neighbor that stands between you and a mutual enemy be considered frivolous? i don't know, i might be willing to take a ten dollar a month cut to my pension if it keeps marauding russians out of my country.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2022)

Video Shows Russia's Moskva Cruiser Hit by Ukraine's Neptune Missiles


The video is mostly pitch black except for a moment where a large flash is seen, thought to be the Neptune missile striking the Russian vessel.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Me bad.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2022)

Some Belarusians want to fight Russians in Ukraine. They also hope to free their country from Putin's grip | CNN


In a wooded area on the Polish side of the Poland-Ukraine border, men dressed in crisp, clean, camouflage are given tourniquets. They kneel on the muddy ground and start to learn basic survival training.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5118408


Stop that, you are making me cry.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5118408


So that's what that crazy bitch MTG was talking about!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> expell those recruiters, and anyone else from russia, they're all suspect. at the moment, anyone from russia is suspect. i would keep a very close eye on all those people "fleeing" russian oppression, i would be amazed if a fair percentage of them aren't russian agents


Hey FSB 5th directorate spies are turning themselves in and trying to get out of Russia ASAP, I'm sure the western intelligence agencies are giving them options and milking them dry.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

From one of the articles I recently read it appears the Russians have 5 diesel subs in the black sea. If the Russians wanna maintain contact with Transnistria a sub might be the way to do it. Mics on cables from the shore could detect them and they could rig up a small system, similar to the one NATO deployed in the Atlantic in the 60s. Good enough to cover the approaches to Transnistria.

If they could find a suitable vessel in the area, they could hunt subs with a commercial fish finder (ocean type) from a small boat and roll homemade depth charges off the stern, the water is probably shallow in the area. A couple of javelins and RPGs and a .50 Cal machine gun should take care of surfaced subs or other small craft. They can see in the night and don't need to use radar, Javelin launchers have night vision too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

Some serious gloating by a couple of retired guys.  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Adm. Stavridis: Ukraine Strikes Major Warship - ‘A real blow’ To Russian Military ‘Morale’*


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

*The United States promised to lift most of the sanctions against Russia in the event of a cessation of military operations*
The US State Department said that the imposed sanctions could be lifted if Russia stops the “special military operation” in Ukraine. Another condition for lifting restrictions in the department was the restoration of Ukraine's sovereignty.

“When we see the end of Russian aggression against Ukraine and the restoration of its territorial integrity, we hope that we can see the end of the use of these tools,” an unnamed senior US State Department official said at a briefing for foreign journalists on Western restrictions against Russia (quote according to RIA Novosti ).

At the same time, a State Department spokeswoman said the United States would take action against states that would help Russia circumvent sanctions. “There will be consequences if countries seek to help Russia evade our sanctions, or circumvent them, or become a haven for Russian money,” she said.








США пообещали отменить большинство санкций против России в случае прекращения военной операции


Подробнее на сайте




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

*The Ministry of Internal Affairs of Russia accused the Armed Forces of Ukraine of creating call centers for telephone terrorism*
The Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU) are creating call centers designed for telephone terrorism, according to the Russian Ministry of Internal Affairs. The agency expects an increase in the number of false reports about the "mining" of objects in Russia in the near future. The Ministry of Internal Affairs assures that the Armed Forces of Ukraine are seeking to "destabilize the situation" in the country.

According to the Ministry of Internal Affairs, since the beginning of the Russian military operation in Ukraine, the number of reports of “mining” has tripled in Russia. Among the requirements for call center employees, allegedly, “motivation and a desire to take revenge on Russia” are indicated, the press center of the Russian department said.

“In the course of monitoring the Internet, it was established that the armed forces of Ukraine have begun to create call centers specifically designed for telephone terrorism on the territory of our country, and at present they are recruiting employees with knowledge of the Russian language to work in them,” TASS said. at the Ministry of the Interior.

Vladimir Putin announced an operation to "demilitarize and denazify" Ukraine on February 24. Since then, reports of "mining" have been recorded in Rostov-on-Don , Crimea , Simferopol , Belgorod Oblast , Khanty-Mansiysk Autonomous Okrug , Krasnoyarsk .

In March, the FSB in Tatarstan warned about provocations by Ukraine . In St. Petersburg , the police carried out searches in cases of telephone terrorism. In Saratov, authorities claimed that the mining reports came from a French-registered IP address.








МВД России обвинило ВСУ в создании колл-центров для телефонного терроризма


Подробнее на сайте




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2022)

telephone terrorism? wait? what?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> *The United States promised to lift most of the sanctions against Russia in the event of a cessation of military operations*
> The US State Department said that the imposed sanctions could be lifted if Russia stops the “special military operation” in Ukraine. Another condition for lifting restrictions in the department was the restoration of Ukraine's sovereignty.
> 
> “When we see the end of Russian aggression against Ukraine and the restoration of its territorial integrity, we hope that we can see the end of the use of these tools,” an unnamed senior US State Department official said at a briefing for foreign journalists on Western restrictions against Russia (quote according to RIA Novosti ).
> ...



ok who???

"unnamed senior US State Department official said at a briefing for foreign journalists on Western restrictions against Russia"

i know they talked to big bird didn't they

and i have a feeling those sanction are gonna be on them for a very very very very long time


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

*Western countries and China suspended scientific contacts with Russia*
President of the Russian Academy of Sciences (RAS) Alexander Sergeev said that most Western countries, as well as China, have suspended cooperation with Russia. According to him, Russia's important partners in the field of science were the German Academy of Sciences, the French Academy of Sciences, and the US National Academy of Sciences.

Mr. Sergeev noted that the RAS is experiencing difficulties due to the sanctions. “International scientific cooperation is absolutely necessary to maintain an appropriate level of science, and when such an attitude towards contacts with Russian scientists has been formed in Western countries, it is, of course, very difficult to promote our scientific presence in the world scientific space without diplomacy. This is fundamentally important,” he said at the plenary session of the international conference “Digital International Relations 2022” at MGIMO (quote from Interfax ).

The President of the Russian Academy of Sciences said that a number of Western countries made statements that "we cannot characterize otherwise than as aggressive." At the same time, he stated the importance of maintaining contacts, the need to behave in such a way as not to break relations. Mr. Sergeev called India a “positive example”, with this country Russia is actively discussing cooperation “in pharmaceuticals, space, digital”.

In early April, the National Academy of Sciences of Ukraine (NAS) broke off cooperation with the Russian Academy of Sciences, and also recommended that Ukrainian scientists refuse Russian honorary titles and awards.

*The cruiser Moskva sank*
While being towed, the cruiser Moskva, the flagship of the Black Sea Fleet, lost its stability and sank, the Russian Defense Ministry said. The department explained this by damage to the hull and a storm.

“During the towing of the Moskva cruiser to the port of destination, due to damage to the hull received during the fire from the detonation of ammunition, the ship lost stability. In the conditions of stormy seas, the ship sank, ”the agency said in a commentary cited by Russian news agencies.

The crew was evacuated to other ships of the Black Sea Fleet.

On the night of April 14, the Ministry of Defense announced the detonation of ammunition on the cruiser. Hours earlier, Ukrainian officials had been spreading the word that the cruiser had allegedly been attacked by Neptune missiles near Odessa.








Минобороны: ракетный крейсер «Москва» затонул при буксировке в условиях шторма


Подробнее на сайте




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog





At least they are saying that the ship may have been kit by a missile.


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ok who???
> 
> "unnamed senior US State Department official said at a briefing for foreign journalists on Western restrictions against Russia"
> 
> ...


This is a different Russian news source then the other ones I have posted. There are little differences between this one and the others. The inclusion of Ukraine saying that they fired on the ship before the ship had a fire onboard was interesting. I am wondering if they might be giving people a preview of things to come, changing the idea of what a 'win' for russia will be at this point? I don't know, I was not totally surprised at the blatant lies fed to the russians, I could see why people thought their side was the good and just. But how long can you keep the scam going? The iron curtain is not what it was. And with the loses they are having maybe Ukraine may invade Russia and take Moscow. A guy can only dream.


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> telephone terrorism? wait? what?


Sending in bomb threats by phone. There is also Anonymous sending out Russian phone numbers for people who speak Russian to phone them and tell them what is really happening next door.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 14, 2022)

Did the mad midget get swatted?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Did the mad midget get swatted?


Vlad is having a bad day with many more to come, unless someone whacks him, then he will have his final bad day. Sinking Moscow looked real bad!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

*Joe: Trump Refuses To Criticize War Criminal Vladimir Putin*





During a call-in interview on Fox News, former President Trump would not condemn Vladimir Putin's actions in Ukraine. The Morning Joe panel discusses.


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2022)

Maybe we can send the Ukrainians the sub from the West Edmonton Mall? Seems like it does not take much to sink a Russian ship as we thought.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Maybe we can send the Ukrainians the sub from the West Edmonton Mall? Seems like it does not take much to sink a Russian ship as we thought.


I understand fast attack boats are in the aid packages, some from the UK, anything that can be transported by rail. Also Sammy is giving them unmanned coastal defense vessels, but I don't know of any except some recent concepts.









Sea Hunter - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

*The Future for Unmanned Surface Vessels in the U.S. Navy*


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Video Shows Russia's Moskva Cruiser Hit by Ukraine's Neptune Missiles
> 
> 
> The video is mostly pitch black except for a moment where a large flash is seen, thought to be the Neptune missile striking the Russian vessel.
> ...


I'm not sure if the narrator was a civi, Military, or Santa Clause. I'm leaning on the Santa possibility.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Maybe we can send the Ukrainians the sub from the West Edmonton Mall? Seems like it does not take much to sink a Russian ship as we thought.


The African Queen! Coupla nails and elephant gun cartridges …


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

This all American fellow has lot's of news about the war all in one spot, with maps etc. Seems to be a veteran, at least he mentioned previous combat experience.

*Ukrainian Special Forces Use High Explosives Behind Enemy Lines*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

Looks like they might have got a big agi-drone, I dunno how much a mortar round weights, but this thing can drop 6 of them and that requires a big drone with a 30 KG payload minimum. If jamming is an issue, it can be programmed to hit stationary targets at night using gps and fly autonomously dropping bombs. This one looks like it was remote controlled.
*Footage of Ukrainian Drone Dropping Mortar Bombs and Destroying Three Russian T-72 Tanks*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

*Let's talk about the Moskva....*


----------



## mooray (Apr 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The African Queen! Coupla nails and elephant gun cartridges …


Oh man, was that a Bogart reference??


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2022)

mooray said:


> Oh man, was that a Bogart reference??


Yeah but more a reference to effective tactics on a shoestring, which is the surprising and gratifying capability the Ukrainians are displaying.


----------



## myke (Apr 14, 2022)

You cant help but think there was a little birdy in the sky that may have helped in this?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

myke said:


> You cant help but think there was a little birdy in the sky that may have helped in this?


 There were reports of a drone distracting them, it was a stormy night and it was a cruise missile, 2 of them are reported to have hit it and they would want to confirm the hits with a drone. Dunno if the drone painted them with a laser or if they were radar guided. The thing had a lot of SA3 missiles aboard and could control the air over the entire Black sea and can't be replaced cause no warships are allowed in during a war. It also bombarded Mariupol and murdered civilians, so it won't be missed by us.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

Another thing is those Neptune missiles only traveled about a third of their maximum range, so there was lots of jet fuel left in the tanks. Reports said it was hit about 60 miles off the coast and if the missiles were launched inland a few miles, they would have got there fast at 600 MPH and would have had plenty of fuel to add to the mess.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This all American fellow has lot's of news about the war all in one spot, with maps etc. Seems to be a veteran, at least he mentioned previous combat experience.
> 
> *Ukrainian Special Forces Use High Explosives Behind Enemy Lines*


https://www.linkedin.com/in/robert-terkla-8297a79b
looks at least semi legit


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Another thing is those Neptune missiles only traveled about a third of their maximum range, so there was lots of jet fuel left in the tanks. Reports said it was hit about 60 miles off the coast and if the missiles were launched inland a few miles, they would have got there fast at 600 MPH and would have had plenty of fuel to add to the mess.


I can only do this by analogy with block C Harpoon, a largely similar missile. It consumes 780 lb of fuel per hour but has a flight time to max range of 12 minutes (120 mph max range at 600 mph) which requires 156 pounds of fuel. This is a bit more available energy than the 330-pound warhead of Neptune, but half that fuel will be gone. Being generous and imagining that Neptune has similar range but a less efficient sustainer engine, half its fuel remains so ~100 pounds. It would have to be a bullseye on the magazine for that burning fuel to make a difference. But hey, that could have happened! The proof of the pudding is in the eating, and Moskva certainly took it full in the face.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 15, 2022)

i don't know if it would be better to trade him for prisoners, or to drag him to public trial, possibly at the ICC

https://www.usnews.com/news/world-report/articles/2022-04-14/zelenskyy-turns-to-the-laws-of-war-in-prosecuting-kremlin-ally-caught-in-uniform


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Horselover fat (Apr 15, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> View attachment 5118609


It's a submarine now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

*Russian warship 'Moskva' sinks in Black Sea: What does it mean? | DW News*


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2022)

Most of the Moskva crew are on submarine duty now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

Trump wasn't the only one who liked gold toilets, the connections to Manafort and Trump.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine Seizes Assets Of Putin Ally In Crackdown On Russian Corruption*


----------



## Moflow (Apr 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Russian warship 'Moskva' sinks in Black Sea: What does it mean?


A lot of pollution? 
An artificial reef?
Lol


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

Maybe America could extradite Manafort to Ukraine, I'm sure they can come up with something. Though perhaps Uncle Sam isn't done with the bastard yet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

Moflow said:


> A lot of pollution?
> An artificial reef?
> Lol


Depending on where she went down, it could be shallow enough to recover missiles from her, if she landed upright and say Ukraine took Crimea by summer. The thing is full of AA missiles and anti ship missiles, plus the CIA could want to look at some things, perhaps even encryption equipment etc. The Russians might want to keep one of their subs close by! It all depends how deep she is and it's generally shallow where she was operating, if she's at 100 feet, then scuba divers could reach her easily. She would be considered a war grave however and she no doubt has dead crew aboard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

If the icon on the map is close to right, it should be inside Ukraine territorial waters and it's shallow there, but I don't know the exact depth of water.

If the big picture objective is to get rid of Putin and his regime in Russia, then helping the Ukrainians to break his army and eject him completely from their country while blowing up his bridge at Kerch is a way to do it, make his failure and humiliation complete. Once his army in Ukraine is broken and destroyed, he will be powerless and Ukraine will be active in Georgia and Belarus, causing as much mayhem and revolution as they can. Belarus and Ukraine could end up in a military alliance against Russia, if they too kick Vlad out and change their government, then he will have his buffer between Russia and NATO, but it will be hostile and armed to the teeth by NATO, with warehouses of arms ready to be shipped in the EU. While both Finland and Sweden will become NATO members. This is a result of Vlad's threats, weakness and having most of his army tied down in Ukraine. It's a good time for them to join NATO and both are real assets and not burdens, Vlad's atrocities in Ukraine helped move public opinion in both countries a lot.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine War: Turkey to limit access to strait*


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Depending on where she went down, it could be shallow enough to recover missiles from her, if she landed upright and say Ukraine took Crimea by summer. The thing is full of AA missiles and anti ship missiles, plus the CIA could want to look at some things, perhaps even encryption equipment etc. The Russians might want to keep one of their subs close by! It all depends how deep she is and it's generally shallow where she was operating, if she's at 100 feet, then scuba divers could reach her easily. She would be considered a war grave however and she no doubt has dead crew aboard.


The Russian cruiser was kind of obsolete,I love how the Russian's cram so much weaponry on their ships to make them look intimidating,their Kirov class battlecrisers are even crazier looking ,armed to the teeth,all show no go,sank by a enemy w/virtually no naval presence just another shocking outcome in a war that has left Putin so exposed he has a leaf covering his johnson.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 15, 2022)

Finland's toughness of their soldier's is legendary,Sweden also has a well respected military,thank you's to Vlad,Finland and Sweden in NATO


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

Usually they talk strategy with former admirals and generals, this guy was a former sergeant, who obviously continued his education. He also appears to have a head on his shoulders and is an example of the kinds of NCOs that make our armies and navies work way better than the Russian system.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*‘A Great Turn For The Ukrainians’: Russian Warship Sinks In Black Sea*


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Usually they talk strategy with former admirals and generals, this guy was a former sergeant, who obviously continued his education. He also appears to have a head on his shoulders and is an example of the kinds of NCOs that make our armies and navies work way better than the Russian system.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *‘A Great Turn For The Ukrainians’: Russian Warship Sinks In Black Sea*


Yeah, I've seen the dude on Morning Joe,MSNBC,He's spot on and his analyses hits the nail on the head,a walking advertisement for career senior NCO's that commanders rely on spread the word and make things work


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> The Russian cruiser was kind of obsolete,I love how the Russian's cram so much weaponry on their ships to make them look intimidating,their Kirov class battlecrisers are even crazier looking ,armed to the teeth,all show no go,sank by a enemy w/virtually no naval presence just another shocking outcome in a war that has left Putin so exposed he has a leaf covering his johnson.


Yep, lot's of arms means lot's of ordinance, you might have been able to fire a .50 Call at close range at it and it would go off like a bomb. Just too much shit aboard, trying to do too many jobs, none of them well. There was a drone used to ID the target and possibly to deploy radar jammers or to distract them. By the time their shitty radars broke the missiles out from the shore radar clutter on a stormy night, they only had minutes to react as the cruise missiles came at them doing 10 miles a minute. They were only 60 miles offshore when struck apparently so say 4 or 5 minutes warning at the most.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Yeah, I've seen the dude on Morning Joe,MSNBC,He's spot on and his analyses hits the nail on the head,a walking advertisement for career senior NCO's that commanders rely on spread the word and make things work


An example of Russian ineptitude, they have 1 year conscripts doing maintenance on equipment, you can't train an auto mechanic or technician in a year. They also have no specialist career NCOs, guys as smart as the officers, but without a formal higher education, that do the training and run the show. So that's why their stuff is poorly maintained and breaks down, aside from massive corruption.

They are and will pay for it on the battlefield and you will see western military theory and practice in action, because the Ukrainians fight and organize like we so. The organization of forces was made for free men to use their own initiative and imaginations in defeating the enemy and it is a match made in Hell, when applied to motivated people like the Ukrainians.


----------



## HGCC (Apr 15, 2022)

injinji said:


> I don't trust poot-poot. But I don't want the other nuclear powers to get in an arms race with cruise missiles. The all or nothing aspect of ICBM's keep folks from thinking that a nuclear exchange is winnable.


I prefer to call him putt-putt.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

injinji said:


> I don't trust poot-poot. But I don't want the other nuclear powers to get in an arms race with cruise missiles. The all or nothing aspect of ICBM's keep folks from thinking that a nuclear exchange is winnable.


They will do what technology will allow, for an edge, or because the other guy might. Wide spread of precision strike capabilities means places like South Korea could take North Korea and all it's artillery guns at a stroke on a first wave and follow up with a second wave on anything they missed. Drones or stealth cruise missiles could be take out the fat fuck and his nukes at the same time. While the South Korean Army took out everything in their path North to the border with switchblade killer drones and other precision munitions. They were recently even saber rattling about it and the south claimed it had everything targeted with precision weapons, all 5,000 artillery pieces dug in pointed at Seoul.

So technology will upset the traditional balance of power we had with ICBMs. Russia needs to fear revenge attacks more, if someone were to "acquire one of their tactical nukes it could easily be converted into a thermonuclear bomb of many megatons, by adding fusion fuel and modifying the design slightly. This might end up in Moscow by clandestine means, hidden there and could be detonated by a cellphone call and punching in a code. That is the true danger of nuclear proliferation, what would happen then? Vlad made many enemies and is making more every day, if he uses tactical nukes in Ukraine he will open up such a Pandora's box of future revenge.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I prefer to call him putt-putt.


I like Vladolf. It’s a snappy and mortal insult.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

Moral appears to be high among the Ukrainian troops, more so after they sank the Russian's Black sea flag ship.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*On eastern front line: Ukrainian troops are expecting a major Russian offensive • FRANCE 24*


----------



## Moflow (Apr 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I like Vladolf. It’s a snappy and mortal insult.


Vlad the Inhaler


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2022)

Moflow said:


> Vlad the Inhaler
> View attachment 5118754


Check post 2976; gmta


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2022)

get the strange feeling someone is kinda angry.....hmmmm



Russian TV Pundit Rages Over Warship Sinking: 'We Should Bomb Kyiv'



angry about the sinking, but what about the sailors huh.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2022)

risky...but cool if it happened.....









Ukraine May Get U.S. MQ-9 Reaper Strike Drones


U.S.-made heavy attack drones could prove decisive against Russian forces invading Ukraine.




www.forbes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> get the strange feeling someone is kinda angry.....hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it was an "accident" why take revenge on Ukraine over an accident, if they say the Ukrainians didn't sink it!  Oh but what a tangled web we weave, when first we practice to deceive... Both Vlad and Donald have been finding that out lately and lying to yourself is worst of all.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Check post 2976; gmta


*Generally, plagiarism is not in itself a crime*, but like counterfeiting, fraud can be punished in a court for prejudices caused by copyright infringement 





Testing Timber's B-lux Decor Vero fixture(1750k)= Hello beautiful SPD, finger still on the trigger


Ok , time to scale up this shit.................................started last Monday after an 8 day hang and took me till Sunday due to schedule and season starting. I know, slacker, please send complaints to Timber and it will be forwarded to my I don't give a fuck BOX: ) monday when I...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Apr 15, 2022)

Moflow said:


> Vlad the Inhaler
> View attachment 5118754


I really don’t like to compare putin with vlad tepes. He was killing the soldiers of the otoman empire because they were invaiding romania and were pretty much doing the same things russians are doing in ukraine now: looting, raping, killing…so they are nothing alike


----------



## printer (Apr 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> get the strange feeling someone is kinda angry.....hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"This is when Bortko interjected: "We should bomb Kyiv!""

Obviously he does not realize they had been.


----------



## printer (Apr 15, 2022)

*Russia sends formal letter warning US to stop arming Ukraine*
Russia has sent a formal letter to the U.S. warning that shipments of sensitive weapons from the United States and NATO were exacerbating tensions in Ukraine and could lead to “unpredictable consequences,” The Washington Post reported.

The letter, which was viewed by he Post, added that the U.S. has flouted the rules governing the transfer of weapons to conflict zones.

According to the letter dated Tuesday, Russia accused NATO of impeding early peace negotiation with Ukraine “in order to continue the bloodshed.”

The State Department declined to confirm any private diplomatic correspondence. 

However, a spokesperson added that it can confirm that along with allies and partners, “we are providing Ukraine with billions of dollars worth of security assistance, which our Ukrainian partners are using to extraordinary effect to defend their country against Russia’s unprovoked aggression and horrific acts of violence.” 

The news of the diplomatic letter comes as President Biden announced an additional $800 million in military assistance to Ukraine this week, which for the first time included advanced munitions that the war-torn country has requested.

“The Ukrainian military has used the weapons we are providing to devastating effect. As Russia prepares to intensify its attack in the Donbas region, the United States will continue to provide Ukraine with the capabilities to defend itself,” Biden said.

The most recent round of U.S. security assistance includes a mixture of arms and other supplies that Washington has already provided Kyiv, as well as new capabilities that had not previously been sent over. 

According to the Pentagon, the aid package includes 11 Mi-17 helicopters, 300 Switchblade drones, 200 M113 armored personnel carriers, 18 howitzers and 40,000 artillery rounds, 10 counter-artillery radars, 500 Javelin missiles, unmanned coastal defense vessels and protective equipment in the event of a chemical or biological weapons attack.

The president has also imposed a raft of sanctions on Russia in response to the invasion.

The Russians have withdrawn forces from around the Ukrainian capital after weeks of trying to capture Kyiv unsuccessfully and are expected to focus attacks on the south and east, including the Donbas region.








Russia sends formal letter warning US to stop arming Ukraine: report


Russia has sent a formal letter to the U.S. warning that shipments of sensitive weapons from the United States and NATO were exacerbating tensions in Ukraine and could lead to “unpredictable …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I really don’t like to compare putin with vlad tepes. He was killing the soldiers of the otoman empire because they were invaiding romania and were pretty much doing the same things russians are doing in ukraine now: looting, raping, killing…so they are nothing alike


He just got bad press...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I really don’t like to compare putin with vlad tepes. He was killing the soldiers of the otoman empire because they were invaiding romania and were pretty much doing the same things russians are doing in ukraine now: looting, raping, killing…so they are nothing alike


That ship was sunk close to your area, it bombarded Mariupol and was involved in war crimes. How are people there taking the news? It will mean less of a threat of missile attack on eastern Ukraine and where you are.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I really don’t like to compare putin with vlad tepes. He was killing the soldiers of the otoman empire because they were invaiding romania and were pretty much doing the same things russians are doing in ukraine now: looting, raping, killing…so they are nothing alike


haven't heard of Vlad Tepes in a long time......otherwise known as Vlad the Impaler of the Dragon Knights.......

how are you keeping up btw


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia sends formal letter warning US to stop arming Ukraine*
> Russia has sent a formal letter to the U.S. warning that shipments of sensitive weapons from the United States and NATO were exacerbating tensions in Ukraine and could lead to “unpredictable consequences,” The Washington Post reported.
> 
> The letter, which was viewed by he Post, added that the U.S. has flouted the rules governing the transfer of weapons to conflict zones.
> ...


Genius! Why didn't we think of that?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2022)

printer said:


> "This is when Bortko interjected: "We should bomb Kyiv!""
> 
> Obviously he does not realize they had been.


think a good portion of Russian are oblivious to what the goverment is doing


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2022)

Moflow said:


> *Generally, plagiarism is not in itself a crime*, but like counterfeiting, fraud can be punished in a court for prejudices caused by copyright infringement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm, sorry?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Genius! Why didn't we think of that?


Strongly worded tweets are the next-level warning!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 15, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Genius! Why didn't we think of that?


we should send them a letter warning them to stop invading Ukraine...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Strongly worded tweets are the next-level warning!


And if that doesn’t take, in go the Meme-52s!!1!


----------



## printer (Apr 15, 2022)

*Finland ‘highly likely’ to join NATO, minister says *
Finland’s Minister of European Affairs said the country is “highly likely” to join NATO as Russia’s invasion of Ukraine continues.

Tytti Tuppurainen told Sky News that polls in Finland, which borders Russia, show significant support for joining the alliance.

“At this point I would say it is highly likely, but a decision has not yet been made,” Tuppurainen said.

The minister added that the war in Ukraine has been a “wake up call to us all,” particularly in regards to border security in Europe.

Tuppurainen’s comments come after Russia this week threatened nuclear deployments in the Baltics if Finland and Sweden join NATO. Both countries have taken actions toward joining the alliance, with the Finnish government issuing a security report to lawmakers and Sweden starting a review of security policy options.

Russia began its invasion of Ukraine on Feb. 24, when Putin ordered a “special military operation” in the country. The conflict entered its seventh week on Thursday.








Finland ‘highly likely’ to join NATO, minister says


Finland’s minister of European Affairs said the country is “highly likely” to join NATO as Russia’s invasion of Ukraine continues. Tytti Tuppurainen told Sky News that polls…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

Covertly help the Ukrainians to have a display at the Moscow May 9th parade, he will be standing along with his cronies and top brass in front of Lenin's tomb, or perhaps on top of it this year, as in years past. Several 1000 Kg warheads on Ukrainian cruise missiles should make a surprise appearance and slaughter everybody there, all those Russian soldiers are a legitimate target, so is Vlad and the top bass too. A few thermobaric warheads just for the cameras too, noting left but rows of black spots and burned out equipment on red square. Here is your reply Vlad... It would look like a scene from Bucha, bring the war home, especially if he uses tactical nukes. It's one of those you know where and when he will be there kinda things, made for GPS and inertial guidance missions.


----------



## printer (Apr 15, 2022)

What was the biggest non-nuke bomb the US has for special events?


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> while not confirmed, this would explain a lot of putin's explainable behavior during the invasion


All the Graham Greene fans will recognize the plot from Our man in Havana. (spoiler alert. A vacuum cleaner salesman was selling the spooks a bill of goods, making them believe the blueprints from a vacuum was a new super weapon. They started a little war over it)









Our Man in Havana - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

printer said:


> What was the biggest non-nuke bomb the US has for special events?


Just pointing out Vlad's potential problems living in Moscow, much less showing up for publicly scheduled events. Targeting the big parade would definitely be a provocation! If he lived, and didn't use nukes before, he would after, after he changed his shorts.  Vlad is making new enemies every day and some like Uncle Sam are dangerous and take threats seriously.


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5118417


Snake Island Memorial Reef


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> telephone terrorism? wait? what?


They might be calling Russians and reading the news.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2022)

injinji said:


> Snake Island Memorial Reef


catchy, i like it...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2022)

injinji said:


> They might be calling Russians and reading the news.


they might.....


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ok who???
> 
> "unnamed senior US State Department official said at a briefing for foreign journalists on Western restrictions against Russia"
> 
> ...


Always leave them a way out. Just smart to get that out there. Poot-poot might not be the one deciding.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

The Russians latest secret weapon... Apparently it's real!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2022)

printer said:


> What was the biggest non-nuke bomb the US has for special events?


Overall mass: the Massive Ordnance Penetrator, 30 thousand pounds gross, 5300 pounds explosive (unspecified).

Yield: the MOAB, 21600 pounds gross, 18700 pounds fill of H-6 composition; same yield as 11 tons TNT.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514964233636745216
you were warned


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Russians latest secret weapon... Apparently it's real!
> 
> View attachment 5118849


The side lobes are necessary because muzzle brake. Note gun next to it; the slots discharge gas sideways and a bit backward to reduce the shock to the tank. The price is a louder shot.


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> The Russian cruiser was kind of obsolete,I love how the Russian's cram so much weaponry on their ships to make them look intimidating,their Kirov class battlecrisers are even crazier looking ,armed to the teeth,all show no go,sank by a enemy w/virtually no naval presence just another shocking outcome in a war that has left Putin so exposed he has a leaf covering his johnson.


The planned replacement date was 2040. She had 18 of years of service ahead of her. She had anti cruise missiles missiles aboard, so she should have never been hit. It was just poor war fighting on the part of the crew. They only had three, so this was a huge loss to the red navy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The side lobes are necessary because muzzle brake.


A rather conspicuous target on the battle field and during transport also artillery radar make it kinda useless. Besides, I thought artillery rounds exceeded the speed of sound and with radar, no need to be concerned about sonic locating.

How big can a silencer get? World book of records stuff.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A rather conspicuous target on the battle field and during transport also artillery radar make it kinda useless. Besides, I thought artillery rounds exceeded the speed of sound and with radar, no need to be concerned about sonic locating.
> 
> How big can a silencer get? World book of records stuff.


My wild guess is that this is a training site close enough to where a colonel lives.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> My wild guess is that this is a training site close enough to where a colonel lives.


I might be good for keeping windows nearby intact.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2022)

Production of tanks halts in Russia – intel reports


The production of new tanks in the Russian Federation is halted due to financial problems and lack of imported components. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.net





awwwweee


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

*Putin's ex-adviser says one move could end his war in a month*





Vladimir Putin's former chief economic adviser Andrei Illarionov argues that a full embargo of Russian oil could end the war within a month or two. Illaronov discusses this idea with CNN's Brianna Keilar on New Day.


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2022)

No way to ever find out the real numbers. But I'm guessing the skeleton crew on the cruiser was around 100 sailors. Aunt Ronnie didn't ask me where to send the Saipan, and these guys didn't decide how or where they were going to die. I will be making burnt offerings in their memory. You can cheer for the loss of the ship and feel for the families at the same time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

Looks like the Ukrainians finally embarrassed the German government to allow arms sales from the stocks sitting at manufactures warehouses. 100 of these fuckers will make a big difference in the war in the east, with American anti artillery radars, these shoot and scooters will destroy any artillery in range. Should be standard NATO ammo too, I wonder how much and what kind they are getting, some artillery munitions are precision guided these days.

30 for now and more later, I would not want to be on the receiving end of 30 of these guided by a drone and neither will Russian columns on the advance.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*German Tank-Maker Send 100 PzH 2000 Self-Propelled Howitzers To Ukraine*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

injinji said:


> No way to ever find out the real numbers. But I'm guessing the skeleton crew on the cruiser was around 100 sailors. Aunt Ronnie didn't ask me where to send the Saipan, and these guys didn't decide how or where they were going to die. I will be making burnt offerings in their memory. You can cheer for the loss of the ship and feel for the families at the same time.


They bombarded cities and committed war crimes, so there's that.


----------



## Offmymeds (Apr 15, 2022)

I like how all of the TV pundits and experts talk about Putin and his personality disorder like he can't hear them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I like how all of the TV pundits and experts talk about Putin and his personality disorder like he can't hear them.


People in the know say he might go locally tactical nuke if he is desperate and he will be. If they attempt to drive them out of Crimea, Putin will claim it is Russian territory and I figure that might be the red line. If the Ukrainians are wining big on the ground there would be little point in intervening and they will be expecting a nuke on the battle field, so there will be no concentrated forces there. Using one on a city would be pointless and would basically be the end of Vlad, they would surely kill the fucker.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Apr 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That ship was sunk close to your area, it bombarded Mariupol and was involved in war crimes. How are people there taking the news? It will mean less of a threat of missile attack on eastern Ukraine and where you are.


Yeah but we’re waiting for the big thing. His frustraition is rocket high so it’s either nuke party or suicide rave, but i think he might combine them as i feel his biggest dream is to be remembered in history


----------



## printer (Apr 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Overall mass: the Massive Ordnance Penetrator, 30 thousand pounds gross, 5300 pounds explosive (unspecified).
> 
> Yield: the MOAB, 21600 pounds gross, 18700 pounds fill of H-6 composition; same yield as 11 tons TNT.


Have it part of the Moscow fireworks after the parade?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

So does the head of the CIA...
-------------------------------------------------------------------








Exclusive: Zelensky says world should be prepared for possibility Putin could use nuclear weapons


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky told CNN Friday that "all of the countries of the world" should be prepared for the possibility that Russian President Vladimir Putin could use tactical nuclear weapons in his war on Ukraine.




www.cnn.com


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Apr 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> haven't heard of Vlad Tepes in a long time......otherwise known as Vlad the Impaler of the Dragon Knights.......
> 
> how are you keeping up btw


I have to finish 120 pages for my master’s degree until 1st of june and i haven’t started yet and i am running into some calcium problems i think with my girls(it’s my first grow)) coming here to relax a bit)


----------



## printer (Apr 15, 2022)

*Ukraine has used facial recognition tech to notify hundreds of Russian families of dead soldiers*
Ukraine is using facial recognition technology from U.S. company Clearview AI to identify dead Russian soldiers and send the images to their families in an effort to turn sentiment against the war, according to The Washington Post.

The technology has been used to notify families of 582 Russian soldiers who were killed in the fighting in Ukraine, according to the country’s IT Army, the Post reported.

In total, the technology has been used 8,679 times in Ukraine, according to a statement from Clearview AI Chief Executive Hoan Ton-That given to The Hill.










Ukraine has used facial recognition tech to notify hundreds of Russian families of dead soldiers: report


Ukraine is using facial recognition technology from U.S. company Clearview AI to identify dead Russian soldiers and send the images to their families in an effort to turn sentiment against the war,…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

They mentioned in the video that there might be nukes aboard! If Ukraine were to recover them...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine War: Captain of sunken Russian warship 'killed'*


----------



## printer (Apr 15, 2022)

*Ukrainian defense minister quips sunken Russian warship ‘a worthy diving site’*
The defense minister of Ukraine quipped on Friday that a Russian warship that caught fire and sank after being hit with missiles by Ukrainian forces is a “worthy diving site.”

“A ‘flagship’ russian warship is a worthy diving site. We have one more diving spot in the Black Sea now. Will definitely visit the wreck after our victory in the war. BTW, I already have 300 scuba dives,” Ukrainian defense minister Oleksii Reznikov tweeted.

Reznikov also tweeted out a photo of him scuba diving in the sea, clearly bragging about a successful effort by Ukrainian forces to hit the Moskva, the flagship of Russia’s Black Sea fleet.

Meanwhile, Russia announced earlier on Friday that it had attacked a missile plant on Kyiv’s outskirts, which its defense ministry claimed made “long- and medium-range anti-aircraft missile systems as well as anti-ship missiles.”

Russia also vowed that it would ramp up its attacks against Kyiv if Ukraine waged more attacks on Russian territory.

“The number and scale of missile strikes against assets in Kiev will increase in response to any terrorist attacks or sabotage on Russian territory by Kiev nationalist regime,” the Russian defense ministry said.








Ukrainian defense minister quips sunken Russian warship ‘a worthy diving site’


The defense minister of Ukraine quipped on Friday that a Russian warship that caught fire and sank after being hit with missiles by Ukrainian forces is a “worthy diving site.” “A ‘flagship’ russian…




thehill.com





Sound like some sissy that can dish it out but not take it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukrainian defense minister quips sunken Russian warship ‘a worthy diving site’*
> The defense minister of Ukraine quipped on Friday that a Russian warship that caught fire and sank after being hit with missiles by Ukrainian forces is a “worthy diving site.”
> 
> “A ‘flagship’ russian warship is a worthy diving site. We have one more diving spot in the Black Sea now. Will definitely visit the wreck after our victory in the war. BTW, I already have 300 scuba dives,” Ukrainian defense minister Oleksii Reznikov tweeted.
> ...


hopefully it's not to deep to go after......be a hell of a grab though


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hopefully it's not to deep to go after......be a hell of a grab though


If there are nukes aboard the Russians might nuke the wreck with a tactical weapon, no way would they let Ukrainians dive on it if it had nukes aboard. If you can dive on it with scuba, it's too shallow for subs to operate in, a small boat with a fish finder and some DIY depth charges would make it suicide for them. It would mean Crimea becomes even more important to Putin if that thing has nukes aboard, if he loses it, he loses all hope of recovering the nukes and either the Ukrainians will have them or Uncle Sam will.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If there are nukes aboard the Russians might nuke the wreck with a tactical weapon, no way would they let Ukrainians dive on it if it had nukes aboard. If you can dive on it with scuba, it's too shallow for subs to operate in, a small boat with a fish finder and some DIY depth charges would make it suicide for them. It would mean Crimea becomes even more important to Putin if that thing has nukes aboard, if he loses it, he loses all hope of recovering the nukes and either the Ukrainians will have them or Uncle Sam will.


i dunno, if it's too deep no one would be able to get to it....there is a reason they're call that the black sea..cause at a certain dept there is no o2 in the water or shall i say depleted...some one may correct me on that btw


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

This is what the Ukrainian commercial octocopter drones are dropping while hovering over their target. They modify these to deploy fins I imagine, instead of a parachute, or just glue plastic fins on the handles, cheap as dirt and perfect for the job, weighs a little over a kilogram and a big model weighs just 1.7 KG. One of those big agri-drones can carry a 30KG payload, a 2.5 kg bomb rack with 17 of these grenades. So one drone could take out over a dozen tanks or trucks per sortie. If the targets were predesignated by another recon drone and the exact GPS coordinates programmed into the agri-drone then it could proceed to 17 targets at night and hover over each one, while dropping an anti tank grenade and moving on to the next target on the list, video recording everything and working autonomously. It could have a 1 meter accuracy or less and land automatically where it took off from. Two guys would load up the new bombs and change the battery working from a half ton while the new sortie way point data was loaded into the drone's computer. Each grenade probably costs less the $40 bucks and are easily modified and a drone crew could do a half dozen sorties a night. In autonomous mode the drone doesn't transmit or receive, it is radio silent and so are the guys operating it, so it can't be jammed.

Destroying million dollar tanks for $40 is a real bargain! Even if ya paid a hundred bucks for the big ones.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








RKG-3 anti-tank grenade - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

According to this fellow Russia realistically has a maximum of 3000 serviceable tanks, probably closer to 2500 serviceable tanks, most of them T72 variants. So far Ukraine has captured or destroyed over 500 hundred tanks, so say Vlad needs to keep 1000 tanks minimum, cause Russia is a big country with many enemies, so say 1000 tanks to go before Vlad throws in the towel. He can't produce any more tanks, though he might be able to cobble another couple of thousand from existing junk over time, a long time. Get him down to less than 1000 operational tanks and his army is broken, not to mention eliminating the trucks that support them. Once his army is broken he won't be able to hold onto his satellite countries like Belarus and Kazakhstan. Georgia could want stolen provinces back too and Ukraine might help them with a future military alliance.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*How Many Tanks Does Russia Really Have? And Where Are They?*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

*Let's talk about a BBC analysis of Russian personnel....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

One of the ways Russians get real news, use google translate, it should pop up.









Каждый пятый - офицер. О чем говорят подтвержденные потери России в войне с Украиной - BBC News Русская служба


В России каждый день хоронят военнослужащих, погибших в Украине. По подсчетам Би-би-си, 20% погибших, о которых сообщают российские регионы, - это офицеры. Что данные о погибших военных говорят о состоянии армии, воюющей в Украине?




www.bbc.com





*One in five is an officer. What do Russia's confirmed losses in the war with Ukraine say?*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

The above suggest that officers would be a valuable target for switchblades, it will cripple the Russian military today and for a future offensive in a few months. It will also cripple them for a decade if they lose the core of their army, plenty of time for Vlad to die. If the numbers are true and say Vlad can't start a new offensive with reserve troops and junk before the end of July, his army currently in Ukraine will be pounded into dust by the new weapons arriving. There won't be much to reinforce in 3 months and few officers left from the original invasion, if the Ukrainians give them special attention.

If any Russians show up in Ukraine in August, they will need to fight their way back in and their prospects for survival will be bleak by then. If the Ukrainians can use the new artillery the British, Germans and Americans are giving them along with counter battery radars, they might just inflict shocking losses on the Russians during their advance, scooting and shooting, while directed by drones and perhaps using precision ordinance on high value targets. Sammy is also supplying drone jamming and anti drone gear, so their artillery will be crippled without drone support. In addition the Ukrainians will own the night with night vision equipment. With enough drones they will own the sky at night and could also destroy many Russian vehicles at night, some with dirt cheap anti tank grenades.

So I'd say if the Ukrainians can master the mobile long range artillery they are getting they might give the Russians a dreadful pounding with it. Along with offensive drones working at night on parked tanks and guerilla and special forces operations at night using night vision equipment the Russians are in for a rough ride in the next couple of months methinks. It's raining there now and creating mud, to the Ukrainian's advantage and overcast is denying satellite coverage to the Russians. 

When will Vlad use tactical nukes to get his ass outta a jam? It probably won't help him on the battlefield and if he uses one on a city while getting his ass whipped it won't go over well at all. He might use one at the entrance to Crimea, if the Ukrainians are breaking through and he has nothing left there to defend it, because he cleaned it out for Ukraine. However even then there would not be a lot of forces in a small geographic area and many will be inside tanks, APCs, in trenches and foxholes. They will also be equipped to deal with the fallout, probably much better than the Russians they are fighting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

If this is true it would be one Helluva kill ratio, even if say there were only 15,000 Russians dead and 3,000 Ukrainian dead would give them a 5:1 ratio of Russian to Ukrainian dead! Many of the Ukrainian dead were probably reservists and they have a couple of million of them by now. I think Russian causalities are gonna sky rocket over the next few weeks as the army tries to meet Vlad's deadline. No wonder the Ukrainians are screaming for more arms and ammo they will be using plenty of ammo slaughtering Russians, especially if that new mobile long range artillery shows up with trained troops and they get those new drones in action. I expect the roads the Russians will be advancing down will be lined with IEDs, the Ukrainians were trained in their use by experts, who were often on the receiving end. A ton or two of ANFO buried under the road and covered with a burned out tank will make them shit their pants a mile away and stop a column cold when they see the tanks up front a hundred or two feet up tumbling in the air! Shooting at the wreck from a mile away with a tank won't set it off...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_President of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelensky estimated the death toll of the Ukrainian military during the invasion at 2.5 - 3 thousand people. According to him, Russian losses can reach 19-20 thousand people, although Officially Russia has recognized the death of only 1,351 servicemen_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

So the Ukrainians lost 3000 dead say and 10,000 wounded, but probably have good care for the wounded and can recover them more easily. So if the Russians lost the same ratio they would have 15,000 dead and 45,000 wounded, 60,000 total, wounded and dead. How many prisoners and how many deserters?

That was the toll after 50 days of war and the Ukrainians are really just getting into their stride and need more ammo and weapons. They are combat experienced now and have more and better weapons. When Uncle Sam and other allies send allotments of 30,000 sets of helmets and body armor, that is probably for new units of regular army that are still forming up and will be for awhile. Meanwhile the 200,000 Russians they started out with and added to are down at least 60,000 troops and of the 140 combat brigades at least 40 have been destroyed and others mauled. Another 50 days should see far more than the 60,000 casualties we've seen in the first 50 days. At a minimum, Vlad will be down to 80,000 troops in Ukraine and they might be spread around. Meanwhile the Ukrainian army is growing in numbers weekly, I see plenty of guys of military age still civilians in the video interviews.

*Zelensky: up to 3 thousand Ukrainian soldiers died during the war*

ZUMA Press Wire/TASSCopyright: ZUMA Press Wire/TASS
The Ukrainian authorities estimate that between 2,500 and 3,000 Ukrainian servicemen died during the war. said in an interview with CNN, president Volodymyr Zelensky.

About 10,000 more Ukrainian servicemen were wounded, According to Zelensky, and "it is difficult to say how many of them will survive."

The last time Volodymyr Zelensky called the death toll a month ago - March 12. According to him, it was 1300 people - that is, it was about half as much.

On March 30, President Zelensky's adviser Oleksiy Arestovich in an interview with the BBC refused to name the losses of the Ukrainian side:

"Of course, there are figures. I know them almost to the point of humanity, but I won't name them. Because no army in the world names its losses during the war. It's a state secret, first of all. And secondly, it can help the enemy to show the effectiveness of his actions and assess his combat potential. "

Alexey Arestovich: "There can be no collective responsibility of Russians"
The Russian Defense Ministry last called the number of losses on March 25. Then the department recognized the death of 1,351 Russian soldiers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

I agree with the guy in this video, I think the sinking of the Moscow will be "determined" to be caused by the Ukrainians and will be used as a casus belli by Russia to declare war on Ukraine. This will allow Vlad to legally call up the reserve, they are setting it up on state TV, as can be seen in the video.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russian Army Takes Its Biggest Loss Yet - Crucial Loss*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 15, 2022)

I don’t know what Twilight Zone / Time Distortion - Doctor Strange / Parallel Universe shit this came from but here it is ….


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The side lobes are necessary because muzzle brake. Note gun next to it; the slots discharge gas sideways and a bit backward to reduce the shock to the tank. The price is a louder shot.


all i can see is a giant tank mounted dildo....THIS is russian innovation....


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i dunno, if it's too deep no one would be able to get to it....there is a reason they're call that the black sea..cause at a certain dept there is no o2 in the water or shall i say depleted...some one may correct me on that btw


To be fair, part of its perimeter is Chernye Zemlii, the Black Lands. Some old, organic-laden alluvium there that would grow some great smoke.
A little too cold to grow tabak


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

They take a cheap anti tank grenade and modify it then add some 3D printed plastic fins and it becomes a bomb dropped from a hovering drone. A very inexpensive way to destroy a million dollar parked tank at night, hit the top of the turret and the ammo cooks off.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukrainian UAV dropping RKG-3 grenade modified into RKG-1600 bomb on Russian T-72 tank destroying it*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i dunno, if it's too deep no one would be able to get to it....there is a reason they're call that the black sea..cause at a certain dept there is no o2 in the water or shall i say depleted...some one may correct me on that btw


Sixty miles off the coast south of Odesa, looks shallow up that way, dunno the depth, but she sunk in shallow water according to the map.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 16, 2022)

injinji said:


> The planned replacement date was 2040. She had 18 of years of service ahead of her. She had anti cruise missiles missiles aboard, so she should have never been hit. It was just poor war fighting on the part of the crew. They only had three, so this was a huge loss to the red navy.


I think she was commissioned in 1983,if the Russians planned for her to serve to 2040 the way they maintain equipment thank the heavens she is not nuclear powered or the fish would look like the ones on the Simpsons, I don't dismiss Russian know how,many brilliant minds still in Russia but they don't have the $ to maintain and equip a modern military in 2022, I don't frankly know how Russia recovers from this,their savage brutality of Ukranian citizen's is shocking,I've always respected the Russian people and wished for better relations but their actions here are tough to take,brutality in WW2 when mother Russia was invaded was understandable but here in Ukraine their reputation is severely tarnished.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If there are nukes aboard the Russians might nuke the wreck with a tactical weapon, no way would they let Ukrainians dive on it if it had nukes aboard. If you can dive on it with scuba, it's too shallow for subs to operate in, a small boat with a fish finder and some DIY depth charges would make it suicide for them. It would mean Crimea becomes even more important to Putin if that thing has nukes aboard, if he loses it, he loses all hope of recovering the nukes and either the Ukrainians will have them or Uncle Sam will.


I sure as hell wish that there are no nukes on board the cruiser because we already dodged bullets w/the nuke plant shoot up,know this,keep turning cards over,the ace of spades is in the deck,any nuke use in Ukraine would set devastating precedents, and Russian interdiction of supplies rolling into Ukraine is also looming,fingers crossed that no escalation occurs,Putin has no card to play vs. NATO other than the button which is stunningly obvious when evaluating the performance of his military,can't powerful people in Russia come to the obvious conclusion that the best facesaving approach to restore any honor in Russia is to remove Putin,it's the only way out and the easiest way out,the West can never seriously respect or deal w/Putin after this catastrophe and the cruelty and criminality that it entails IMO.


----------



## injinji (Apr 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *. . . . . One in five is an officer. What do Russia's confirmed losses in the war with Ukraine say?*


That dead officers count more than conscripts? The true number is likely to be 1 in 10. Or said another way, the Russian Officer Corps is being decimated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

Putin can't take much more of this


Well, the Big Lie, Russian style, has begun. It's not exactly like losing an election — that's never going to happen in Vladimir Putin's Russia — but losing a guided missile cruiser, the Moskva, the most important warship in Russia's Black Sea fleet is, let us say, just a little hard for the big...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 16, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I think she was commissioned in 1983,if the Russians planned for her to serve to 2040 the way they maintain equipment thank the heavens she is not nuclear powered. . . . . . .


The crew obviously didn't use all the systems as they should have, but she had had two recent retrofit upgrades. There was nothing really wrong with the ship. They had got too used to lobbing missiles at civilians in Syria. They forgot that Ukraine is a nation of fighters.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

injinji said:


> That dead officers count more than conscripts? The true number is likely to be 1 in 10. Or said another way, the Russian Officer Corps is being decimated.


There are more switchblade drones being delivered than they are letting on, the UK makes them and so does Turkey under license. I figure officers are being targeted because of their importance to the command of the army the more senior with his staff in the field the better. I think there are teams hunting officers with snipers, switchblades and perhaps even precision artillery and mortar rounds. Once the officer is dead nobody knows what to do and surrender becomes easier, the sergeants have no authority and don't lead, like our armies. That's why so many officers are in range of weapons, they need to lead from the front, even the senior ones.

I remember reading many years ago about a German system that would automatically train and fire on a radio signal. So whenever an enemy HQ was in range, it would get hit with a pattern of artillery air bursts with in a minute of transmission. That was back in the 80's and things can be radio located with greater accuracy and speed today and missiles fired from an MLRS would do the job. A drone and a switchblade team could do it too, with intelligence provided via cellphone about radio transmissions telling them where to look.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I think she was commissioned in 1983,if the Russians planned for her to serve to 2040 the way they maintain equipment thank the heavens she is not nuclear powered or the fish would look like the ones on the Simpsons, I don't dismiss Russian know how,many brilliant minds still in Russia but they don't have the $ to maintain and equip a modern military in 2022, I don't frankly know how Russia recovers from this,their savage brutality of Ukranian citizen's is shocking,I've always respected the Russian people and wished for better relations but their actions here are tough to take,brutality in WW2 when mother Russia was invaded was understandable but here in Ukraine their reputation is severely tarnished.


why are you commenting on the supposed savagery of the victims, when we have confirmed reports of the aggressors massacring civilians?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2022)

injinji said:


> The crew obviously didn't use all the systems as they should have, but she had had two recent retrofit upgrades. There was nothing really wrong with the ship. They had got too used to lobbing missiles at civilians in Syria. They forgot that Ukraine is a nation of fighters.


I would bet a million Rubbles that the systems in question operated poorly or not at all, if the army’s trucks are a comparison.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 16, 2022)

Intel sources say Moskva had at least two nuclear weapons aboard when it went down in the Black Sea.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Intel sources say Moskva had at least two nuclear weapons aboard when it went down in the Black Sea.


Unless they recover, or destroy them with a tactical nuke, it will mean nuclear war if Ukraine invades Crimea. If they don't destroy or recover them, the Ukrainians or Uncle Sam will have them, I don't think she went down in deep water. No way would Putin allow Ukraine to recover those nukes, a small one can be turned into a big one with the addition of fusion fuel. If he loses Crimea they are as good as gone. If they have nukes, the Russians have 5 diesel powered subs in the Black sea and some of them will be parked on the bottom close to the wreck listening.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I think she was commissioned in 1983,if the Russians planned for her to serve to 2040 the way they maintain equipment thank the heavens she is not nuclear powered or the fish would look like the ones on the Simpsons, I don't dismiss Russian know how,many brilliant minds still in Russia but they don't have the $ to maintain and equip a modern military in 2022, I don't frankly know how Russia recovers from this,their savage brutality of Ukranian citizen's is shocking,I've always respected the Russian people and wished for better relations but their actions here are tough to take,brutality in WW2 when mother Russia was invaded was understandable but here in Ukraine their reputation is severely tarnished.


it is beyond tarnished. it is broken, possibly beyond repair.
soldiers of a "civilized" nation should know that orders to target civilian homes, schools, churches and hospitals are illegal, and should NOT be followed. i understand that you have a dilemma if you are ordered to do so, but you should at least protest such orders, not revel in them. the officers who gave those orders should have protested them to putin, and the men who received those orders should have protested them to the officers giving them. as far as i'm aware, very few if any did so. there have been multiple incidents of outright murder, rape, and pillaging....they aren't modern soldiers, they're fucking pirates, led by a cut throat captain.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

*How The Russian Military Fell Short In Ukraine*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

*3,000 pieces of Russian military equipment estimated destroyed*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

*The destroyed Moscow cruiser is believed to have nuclear warheads*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Putin can't take much more of this
> 
> 
> Well, the Big Lie, Russian style, has begun. It's not exactly like losing an election — that's never going to happen in Vladimir Putin's Russia — but losing a guided missile cruiser, the Moskva, the most important warship in Russia's Black Sea fleet is, let us say, just a little hard for the big...
> ...


"Dmitry Medvedev, former president and deputy chairman of Russia's Security Council, posted this on his official Telegram channel on Thursday: "If Sweden and Finland join NATO, the length of the alliance's land borders with the Russian Federation will more than double. Naturally, these borders will have to be strengthened. Russia will seriously strengthen the grouping of land forces and air defense, deploy significant naval forces in the waters of the Gulf of Finland. In this case, it will no longer be possible to talk about any nuclear-free status of the Baltic"
russia will reinforce the border with more men and equipment? and where will they get these men and this equipment? did boris or natasha steal bullwinkle's magic hat? is putin going to just bend over and pull them out of his ass? IF he has any ships left by the end of this, it will be easy to counter any of them in the gulf of Finland with NATO member ships...
"it will no longer be possible totalk about nuclear-free status in the Balkans" ? who the fuck was talking about that to begin with? russia will never just give up the nukes, willingly. they're the only thing that elevate it above an incompetent remnant of a repressive, dead superpower


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

Ukraine war: Fears Moskva was carrying nuclear weapons when it sank


The Moskva - a 600ft Russian warship that sank yesterday in the Black Sea - could have been carrying two nuclear warheads when it went down, experts and analysts have warned today.




www.dailymail.co.uk





*Russia's 'broken arrow': Fears that NUCLEAR MISSILES sank with Putin's flagship Moskva amid claims that 452 of the 510 crew have drowned and top admiral has been arrested after cruiser was 'hit by Ukrainian missile'*

*Moskva, the flagship of Russia's Black Sea fleet, has been confirmed to have sunk near port of Sevastopol *
*Experts and analysts are now warning that the warship may have been carrying two nuclear warheads *
*They are calling for an urgent probe into 'broken arrow' incident - military slang for an accident with nukes *
*Meanwhile questions remain over the fate of Moskva's 510-strong crew, most of whom are unaccounted for*
*Ilya Ponomarev, a politician exiled from Russia, said as many as 452 members of the crew could have died *


----------



## printer (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "Dmitry Medvedev, former president and deputy chairman of Russia's Security Council, posted this on his official Telegram channel on Thursday: "If Sweden and Finland join NATO, the length of the alliance's land borders with the Russian Federation will more than double. Naturally, these borders will have to be strengthened. Russia will seriously strengthen the grouping of land forces and air defense, deploy significant naval forces in the waters of the Gulf of Finland. In this case, it will no longer be possible to talk about any nuclear-free status of the Baltic"
> russia will reinforce the border with more men and equipment? and where will they get these men and this equipment? does boris or natasha steal bullwinkle's magic hat? is putin going to just bend over and pull them out of his ass? IF he has any ships left by the end of this, it will be easy to counter any of them in the gulf of Finland with NATO member ships...
> "it will no longer be possible totalk about nuclear-free status in the Balkans" ? who the fuck was talking about that to begin with? russia will never just give up the nukes, willingly. they're the only thing that elevate it above an incompetent remnant of a repressive, dead superpower


They already have nukes in the Kaliningrad enclave on the Baltic coast and have for awhile, it's all bullshit and desperation. Vlad blundered badly and couldn't afford to make mistakes. He was cashing checks on a near empty bank account and he's still writing them. Every nuclear threat he makes is being met by others joining NATO and now a European oil embargo, that will fuck him and Russia for sure and cut him off at the knees. 

He had about 3000 tanks before the war the rest was literally junk and he can't make any more, so far he lost about 500 in Ukraine and is set to lose another 500 or more even faster in eastern Ukraine. America, Germany and the UK are rolling in some serious long range mobile artillery and with drones and some precision munitions for high value targets they will devastate the advancing Russian columns in the east. I also figure most of his military trucks and support vehicles will be gone by the end of summer as well.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Unless they recover, or destroy them with a tactical nuke, it will mean nuclear war if Ukraine invades Crimea. If they don't destroy or recover them, the Ukrainians or Uncle Sam will have them, I don't think she went down in deep water. No way would Putin allow Ukraine to recover those nukes, a small one can be turned into a big one with the addition of fusion fuel. If he loses Crimea they are as good as gone. If they have nukes, the Russians have 5 diesel powered subs in the Black sea and some of them will be parked on the bottom close to the wreck listening.


I plotted your distance and direction and found a depth of 150 feet or a little less. Doable on heliox.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I would bet a million Rubbles that the systems in question operated poorly or not at all, if the army’s trucks are a comparison.


it takes at least two years to become certified as an air traffic controller...i'm just guessing, but the radar systems on that ship have to be close to that level of complexity, so to actually become proficient at operating it, would take at least a year of concentrated training. most people in the russian armed services are conscripts that are only in service for one year, so it would seem that qualified operators would have to be in short supply. my guess is they have one operator on each ship, if that, and if he's asleep, then it is unmanned. 
my grandpa used to tell me "remember the 7 Ps"...prior proper planning prevents piss poor performance...i wonder if putin has ever heard of the 7 Ps? he has literally had decades to prepare for this, and this is the best russia can do?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it takes at least two years to become certified as an air traffic controller...i'm just guessing, but the radar systems on that ship have to be close to that level of complexity, so to actually become proficient at operating it, would take at least a year of concentrated training. most people in the russian armed services are conscripts that are only in service for one year, so it would seem that qualified operators would have to be in short supply. my guess is they have one operator on each ship, if that, and if he's asleep, then it is unmanned.
> my grandpa used to tell me "remember the 7 Ps"...prior proper planning prevents piss poor performance...i wonder if putin has ever heard of the 7 Ps? he has literally had decades to prepare for this, and this is the best russia can do?


Yes, that is a factor that stacks atop equipment condition.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I plotted your distance and direction and found a depth of 150 feet or a little less. Doable on heliox.


If it's reachable by scuba and they can go that low using decompression, but nitrogen narcosis is a bitch at depth, some can tolerate it better than others. It depends on where she went down, depth increases rapidly the further south you go. Far enough south and only Uncle Sam or the EU could go that deep. Helox would be prefered under 150 feet, but a decompression chamber is required. Scuba can do it with decompression stops, time at 120 feet with out decompressing is probably around 10 minutes. Used to scuba dive many years ago.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it takes at least two years to become certified as an air traffic controller...i'm just guessing, but the radar systems on that ship have to be close to that level of complexity, so to actually become proficient at operating it, would take at least a year of concentrated training. most people in the russian armed services are conscripts that are only in service for one year, so it would seem that qualified operators would have to be in short supply. my guess is they have one operator on each ship, if that, and if he's asleep, then it is unmanned.
> my grandpa used to tell me "remember the 7 Ps"...prior proper planning prevents piss poor performance...i wonder if putin has ever heard of the 7 Ps? he has literally had decades to prepare for this, and this is the best russia can do?


Older systems are more complex and harder to use, they also require more maintenance and if they are old enough, electronic parts might be hard to find. They only made 3 ships, so there was a lot of custom work done.

New systems are easier to use and maintain, troops can be trained more quickly and easily to operate and maintain them, much of the grunt work and complexity has been passed off to computers. Training could also be an issue too, both for maintenance and operations. In other words they failed at every level from the admiral to the sailor, not to mention the corruption that went into and poisoned everything. It was a casscade of failure and mistakes, the first among them having the thing in range of Ukrainian anti ship missiles that were in the fucking news! I even posted here on the Ukrainians testing them awhile back.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

*‘Putin Strategically Lost The War Already,’ Retired US General Says*





Retired 4-star general and NBC News military analyst Barry McCaffrey joins Saturday TODAY to discuss where the war in Ukraine stands and if the Ukrainian military are getting the upper hand after sinking Russian flagship the Moskva. McCaffrey says “there’s zero chance of Russia effectively threatening the rest of NATO.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

*Volodymyr Zelenskyy Reveals Why He Feels Like Bill Murray*


----------



## printer (Apr 16, 2022)

*‘Russia Is Completely Depoliticized’*
*A sociologist from Moscow explains how the nation learned to deny reality.*
The photos from Bucha are hard to ignore. In image after image, bodies line the streets and shallow graves, each one proof that Russian soldiers are committing atrocities on Ukrainian soil. While the evidence they offer appears to be incontrovertible, the Kremlin has called them a “monstrous forgery” designed to smear its soldiers. It is tempting to believe the photos could undermine Moscow’s propaganda and help turn Russian public opinion against the war.

The sociologist Greg Yudin believes that’s unlikely to happen. A professor of political philosophy at the Moscow School of Social and Economic Sciences, Yudin said in an interview this week that most people under Vladimir Putin’s rule passively support his “special military operation” in Ukraine because Russian society has become thoroughly “depoliticized.” It’s been difficult to gauge how Russia’s war is playing at home after the country abolished the last of its free press and outlawed speech critical of the war, but Yudin — who is also an expert on public-opinion research — says two decades of authoritarian rule have made the Kremlin’s line easy to accept. If the war lasts for longer than a few months though, the mood may change, and Putin may be tempted to escalate....


https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2022/04/sociologist-greg-yudin-how-russia-learned-to-deny-reality.html?utm_source=pocket-newtab



Does not inspire hope behind the Russian side of the iron curtain.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 16, 2022)

*Evangelical Preacher Franklin Graham is getting roasted on social media for telling Fox News Viewers to “Pray for Putin.”*

In an interview with Fox News Digital, Graham told Maureen Mackey that he admires the Ukranian people and suggested that prayer might change Putin’s heart.

“I admire them, and we want to do all that we can to help them. It’s a mess. It’s going to get worse, I’m afraid. And what President Putin’s end game is, I don’t know. But I think we just need to pray that God can change his heart,” Graham, who is president and CEO of the Billy Graham, Evangelistic Association said.

His sermon took a decidely different turn when he added that people should pray for Russian President Vladimir Putin, whose regime has killed more than 3,000 Ukrainian troops and thousands of civilians, including children, and displaced 7.1 million people.


“And I would recommend for people to pray for Putin. I don’t want to be misunderstood [on this point],” he added. “I want people to pray that God would change his heart. And turn his heart around, and that he would see the sin that he’s involved in. That he would repent and turn from it. And if we pray, that could happen.”

Folks on social media, however, had a strong reaction to Graham’s comments and went in on the Preacher.

“It’s a WAR, Frankie. Are you that afraid of Putin? What tapes does he have on you?” said one Twitter user.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515386633570324484


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

This is most likely bullshit by the Russians, from the description of the attack, sinking and sea state during the attack I tend to believe the reports of a mere 50 survivors out of the crew of 510. The Russians have said nothing about causalities, but people will put together some estimates from information gleaned on the internet. The names of most of the crew are known and their families won't be silent, they know the ship they were on too.

Vlad's evil empire is an empire of lies too. These guys don't look like survivors of a catastrophe, usually their uniforms are on the ship and went down with it...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Russian navy head meets crew of sunken missile cruiser


The head of the Russian navy, Admiral Nikolai Yevmenov, has met with crew members from the sunken missile cruiser Moskva and said they would continue to serve in the navy, the defence ministry said on Saturday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514877421647970309


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

*Let's talk about why we broadcast NATO shipments....*


----------



## topcat (Apr 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I don’t know what Twilight Zone / Time Distortion - Doctor Strange / Parallel Universe shit this came from but here it is ….


 Couples only...skaters reverse...all skate, all skate...


----------



## printer (Apr 16, 2022)

*Another Russian general killed amid invasion, Russian official says*
The governor of St. Petersburg confirmed that another Russian general has been killed amid the invasion of Ukraine, honoring him in a ceremony on Saturday, Russian media reported.

The deputy commander of the 8th Army, Maj. Gen. Vladimir Petrovich Frolov, died while fighting against Ukraine, Russian news outlets reported, citing St. Petersburg’s administration’s press service.

“Today we say goodbye to a real hero. Vladimir Petrovich Frolov died a heroic death in battle with Ukrainian nationalists,” Governor Alexander Beglov said, Russian state news agency Tass reported, citing the press service. 

“He sacrificed his life so that children, women and the elderly in the Donbas would no longer hear bomb explosions. To stop waiting for death and leaving home , to say goodbye as if it were the last time.”

The governor called Frolov a “true patriot” and “brave,” adding he “fulfilled his military and human duty,” according to St. Petersburg online newspaper Fontanka.








Another Russian general killed amid invasion, Russian official says


The governor of St. Petersburg confirmed that another Russian general has been killed amid the invasion of Ukraine, honoring him in a ceremony on Saturday, Russian media reported. The deputy comman…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

*CIA Director William Burns Speaks at Georgia Tech*


----------



## printer (Apr 16, 2022)

*'Inclined Toward Treason': More And More Russian Soldiers Reportedly Refusing To Fight In Ukraine *
“They called me one morning from the office of the division commander in Amur Oblast, where Pavlik served,” said a woman from Russia’s Tambov region who asked to be identified only by her first name, Yelena. “The man said: ‘Do you know that they are searching for your son, that he is AWOL?’ Pavlik was supposed to board a troop train, but he didn’t. And five other soldiers were with him.”

Yelena’s son, Pavel, was serving in the Far Eastern Amur region when Russia invaded Ukraine on February 24. Almost immediately, his unit was sent to the front, and he served almost 40 days in combat. Then his unit was sent back to Russia to regroup, Yelena told RFE/RL’s North.Realities. When his unit was preparing to return to Ukraine, Pavel refused.









'Inclined Toward Treason': More And More Russian Soldiers Reportedly Refusing To Fight In Ukraine


Among the many problems Russia has run into since it invaded Ukraine in February is a growing number of servicemen refusing to participate in what Moscow calls its “special military operation.” By one estimate, up to 40 percent of troops recently withdrawn from Ukraine are refusing to go back.




www.rferl.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

Looks like the body count of Russian generals is up to 8 now and many times more colonels. At least those guilty of war crimes are getting the death penalty on the battlefield and it's a two for one, with a justice bonus included. Nobody in Ukraine will lose any sleep over their passing, this war is hard on Russian officers, but they order the atrocities and are responsible for the behavior of their men, including when they act like animals. Live by the sword, die by the sword.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Another Russian General Has Been Killed In Ukraine


Major General Vladimir Frolov, deputy commander of the 8th Army, may be the eighth Russian general to have been killed since Russia launched its invasion of Ukraine.




www.forbes.com


----------



## printer (Apr 16, 2022)

*Czech Republic dismisses Russian warning over providing Soviet-era weapons to Ukraine*
The Czech Foreign Ministry has dismissed a warning from Russia that the Czech Republic has no right to provide weapons of Soviet provenance to third countries without its consent. Czech Foreign Minister Jan Lipavský said this argument was nonsensical, since there was no clause in the old purchasing contracts prohibiting the re-export of military equipment. He said the Czech Republic would not respond to the diplomatic note.
Russia has been trying to stop military support to Ukraine, warning the US and other Western states that their arms supplies to Ukraine were fueling the conflict and could result in "unpredictable consequences".








Czech Republic dismisses Russian warning over providing Soviet-era weapons to Ukraine


Czech Republic dismisses Russian warning over providing Soviet-era weapons to Ukraine




english.radio.cz


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

printer said:


> *'Inclined Toward Treason': More And More Russian Soldiers Reportedly Refusing To Fight In Ukraine *
> “They called me one morning from the office of the division commander in Amur Oblast, where Pavlik served,” said a woman from Russia’s Tambov region who asked to be identified only by her first name, Yelena. “The man said: ‘Do you know that they are searching for your son, that he is AWOL?’ Pavlik was supposed to board a troop train, but he didn’t. And five other soldiers were with him.”
> 
> Yelena’s son, Pavel, was serving in the Far Eastern Amur region when Russia invaded Ukraine on February 24. Almost immediately, his unit was sent to the front, and he served almost 40 days in combat. Then his unit was sent back to Russia to regroup, Yelena told RFE/RL’s North.Realities. When his unit was preparing to return to Ukraine, Pavel refused.
> ...


Word of their rights will quickly spread among conscripts and others, it's less than a page of text information about the law. Vlad will need to declare war or marshal law to get anything done, sure they can change the law, but there are a lot of other things to consider when doing it. So it is illegal for officers to shoot soldiers too, there is no war on after all, legally speaking. They can shoot their officers if they see them doing that shit and surrender to the Ukrainians.

Vlad might use the sinking of the Moscow as an excuse to formally go to war with Ukraine, this will allow him to call up the reserves and take other discipline measures with soldiers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

Russian generals and admirals are becoming casualties, both from Ukrainian actions and Putin's too, they are getting hammered from top and bottom and from both ends at once!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

*Russian Covert Operations Exposed in Ukraine*


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> why are you commenting on the supposed savagery of the victims, when we have confirmed reports of the aggressors massacring civilians?


Just talking about the ship and a little history,I'm W/Ukraine 100%,and said implicitly that I'm shocked at their criminal brutal acts on Ukraine citizen's and their blunt version of warfare just pointing artillery in random directions firing on cities is disgusting.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 17, 2022)

injinji said:


> The crew obviously didn't use all the systems as they should have, but she had had two recent retrofit upgrades. There was nothing really wrong with the ship. They had got too used to lobbing missiles at civilians in Syria. They forgot that Ukraine is a nation of fighters.


I've seen a few simulations that speculate on what went down,one involved flooding the zone w/drones making her deplete her best air to air missiles then leaving her only w/the Russian CWIS equivalent to defend,the other scenario speculates that her systems failed in inclement weather


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 17, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Intel sources say Moskva had at least two nuclear weapons aboard when it went down in the Black Sea.





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "Dmitry Medvedev, former president and deputy chairman of Russia's Security Council, posted this on his official Telegram channel on Thursday: "If Sweden and Finland join NATO, the length of the alliance's land borders with the Russian Federation will more than double. Naturally, these borders will have to be strengthened. Russia will seriously strengthen the grouping of land forces and air defense, deploy significant naval forces in the waters of the Gulf of Finland. In this case, it will no longer be possible to talk about any nuclear-free status of the Baltic"
> russia will reinforce the border with more men and equipment? and where will they get these men and this equipment? did boris or natasha steal bullwinkle's magic hat? is putin going to just bend over and pull them out of his ass? IF he has any ships left by the end of this, it will be easy to counter any of them in the gulf of Finland with NATO member ships...
> "it will no longer be possible totalk about nuclear-free status in the Balkans" ? who the fuck was talking about that to begin with? russia will never just give up the nukes, willingly. they're the only thing that elevate it above an incompetent remnant of a repressive, dead superpower


I was under the impression that Medvedev was more moderate than Putin and if he played his cards right he would have been a improvement if he replaced Putin,but he seems to have hardened and is down w/this special operation which surprises me as I'd expect him to be angling for the job,During his term as president he didn't seem as anti-west or seething w/resentment as is Putin,guess he's afraid of Vlad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I was under the impression that Medvedev was more moderate than Putin and if he played his cards right he would have been a improvement if he replaced Putin,but he seems to have hardened and is down w/this special operation which surprises me as I'd expect him to be angling for the job,During his term as president he didn't seem as anti-west or seething w/resentment as is Putin,guess he's afraid of Vlad.


He was Putin's puppet, even as president, loyalty is to the person, not the party, like with Stalin, the government is a complete sham. It's 10 times worse than if Trump was POTUS and the house and senate were republican, there are no real independent institutions like the courts or press and Foxnews was the only news.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Just talking about the ship and a little history,I'm W/Ukraine 100%,and said implicitly that I'm shocked at their criminal brutal acts on Ukraine citizen's and their blunt version of warfare just pointing artillery in random directions firing on cities is disgusting.


What you said explocitly was “the savage brutality of Ukrainian citizens” without comment on Rissian britality.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

These guys won't be happy with Vlad, but most of them were on board anyway, Vlad did blunder, humiliate Russia and they lost their fortunes abroad! Some might not accept personal responsibility, but will blame Vlad for the failure, like he is blaming others. It's how such people operate, Vlad is vulnerable and the more he is defeated on the battlefield, the more vulnerable he becomes. However doing Vlad will also do away with the façade of legality and legitimacy, then there are Vlad's millions of fans to think about, the base of the party. What would happen to the republicans, if Trump got shot and it was believed Moscow Mitch was behind it! The base would go nuts!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Meet the men who started the Ukraine War*


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What you said explocitly was “the savage brutality of Ukrainian citizens” without comment on Rissian britality.


I meant the brutalization on the Ukranian's not their actions,damn,my bad writing,these people are victims,in no way am I against anything these poor people do,and I admire these old senior Ukranian's guile,especially the old lady passing out the sunflower seeds,please allow my grammatical error


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What you said explocitly was “the savage brutality of Ukrainian citizens” without comment on Rissian britality.


i got what he meant. he just phrased it oddly


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2022)

printer said:


> *Czech Republic dismisses Russian warning over providing Soviet-era weapons to Ukraine*
> The Czech Foreign Ministry has dismissed a warning from Russia that the Czech Republic has no right to provide weapons of Soviet provenance to third countries without its consent. Czech Foreign Minister Jan Lipavský said this argument was nonsensical, since there was no clause in the old purchasing contracts prohibiting the re-export of military equipment. He said the Czech Republic would not respond to the diplomatic note.
> Russia has been trying to stop military support to Ukraine, warning the US and other Western states that their arms supplies to Ukraine were fueling the conflict and could result in "unpredictable consequences".
> 
> ...


without their consent?...FUCK RUSSIA...no one needs their consent to do anything. that is an attitude they need to get the fuck over.
it has become apparent that the great russian empire is a fucking joke who couldn't take over a goat farm if it didn't have nuclear weapons to threaten the world with. i think it's time to move a lot of mukes into the EU and aim every one of them at russia. tell putin put up or shut up...NOW. no more fucking threatening, use the fuckers, or we're going to come take them.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 17, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Debate won-Schuylaar due to OPs baseless query or statement.
> 
> Thank you..let's play again soon!


Best debate ever, won by a landslide! !


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 17, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Best debate ever, won by a landslide! !


And 1M people were there and watched.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> without their consent?...FUCK RUSSIA...no one needs their consent to do anything. that is an attitude they need to get the fuck over.
> it has become apparent that the great russian empire is a fucking joke who couldn't take over a goat farm if it didn't have nuclear weapons to threaten the world with. i think it's time to move a lot of mukes into the EU and aim every one of them at russia. tell putin put up or shut up...NOW. no more fucking threatening, use the fuckers, or we're going to come take them.


That would be cool to write 'consent' on a few Moab's..actually I would write it on my uniform, my gun and every fucking thing that still stands in Ukraine.

Here we go!..the mask slipped.


----------



## printer (Apr 17, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I've seen a few simulations that speculate on what went down,one involved flooding the zone w/drones making her deplete her best air to air missiles then leaving her only w/the Russian CWIS equivalent to defend,the other scenario speculates that her systems failed in inclement weather


The purpose of the ship was to provide cover for the rest of the fleet. It should be able to shoot numerous targets out of the sky. It should not be fazed by a few drones going 100 mph. It has rail guns that should have made Swiss cheese out of anything coming close not mentioning their missiles. To be overwhelmed does not say much for the crew, as well as not being able to put out the fire. It is a war ship, it is suppose to have processes and plans for the inevitability of the event. But if you are built as well as the Titanic I guess that will never have to be tested. Or so the story goes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

*Let's talk about an update on Russia's economy....*


----------



## printer (Apr 17, 2022)

Russia wants the world to follow rules when it does not feel it should be constrained by them. They are using tactics against the population that are war crimes. They have never strayed from the brutal burn the enemy down to the ground, rape and pillage methods going back to the 1800's.


----------



## printer (Apr 17, 2022)

*Zelensky won’t give up territory in east to end war with Russia*
Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky stated in a new interview that he would not consider giving up parts of his country to bring an end to the war with Russia.

Speaking with CNN’s Jake Tapper on “State of the Union,” Zelensky was asked how he would respond to people who have argued for giving up parts of eastern Ukraine to Russia in exchange for an end to the war.

“In the centuries old history of Ukraine. There is the story that Ukraine has either taken some territory or needs to give up some territory,” Zelensky said through a translator. “Ukraine and the people of our states are absolutely clear. We don’t want anyone else’s territory and we are not going to give up our own.”

“We cannot give up our territory, but we must find at least some dialogue with Russia if they are capable and if we are still ready. But the chances of this are growing less by the day,” Zelensky said, adding that many Ukrainians likely aren’t in favor of negotiations with Russia after what has occurred in cities like Bucha, Borodyanka and Mariupol.

Tapper noted that a new Russian offensive in the eastern Donbas region of Ukraine is likely to start soon. Ukraine recently declared victory in the battle of Kyiv and Tapper asked Zelensky if he believed Ukraine could win in the east as well.

“For us, the battle for Donbas is very important. It is important for different reasons, for the reason of safety,” said Zelensky.

“First of all, our grouping that is located in Donbas is one of the best military we have. It is a large group and Russia wants to encircle them and destroy them. It is nearly 40,000 people. It is 44,000 professional military men who survived a great war from the beginning of 2014.”








Zelensky won’t give up territory in east to end war with Russia


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky stated in a new interview that he would not consider giving up parts of his country to bring an end to the war with Russia. Speaking with CNN’s Jake Tap…




thehill.com





The area has produced a lot of military equipment, both sides do not want the other to have that capability right next to any border.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

The kill team confessed on the phone and they even visited one's apartment.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*‘Pranking’ Russia’s spies: Navalny documentary director on Putin’s biggest opponent*






Filmed in secret and released in a time of war, a new documentary reveals the story behind the attempt to kill Russia's opposition leader, Alexei Navalny, and the investigation that followed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

Those provinces didn't break away, they were infiltrated by Russian agents and the local governments toppled with the help of the Russian army while Ukraine was militarily weak. There were local radicals and Russian nationalists there, but they were in a minority and there was wide spread ethnic cleansing. It and Crimea are the reason Ukraine is militarily strong and getting stronger by the day, while Russia grows weaker.

Once enough of Vlad's army is destroyed, the Ukrainian's will go on the offensive and shatter the remaining forces, one front at a time, until Vlad has nothing left to throw in. Destroy the army in Ukraine now and take back as much as they can before Vlad can ready another army which will take months. Kill most of their officers there and they can't learn from experience and green replacements or reserve officers will show up who will perform even worse. Destroy or capture their tanks and equipment, because Vlad can't afford to replace a lot of it, or doesn't have the technical capability. Once his army is destroyed, Ukraine is free to do as it wishes and eject Vlad from Crimea. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Three Key Reasons Why Russia Wants Control Over Ukraine*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

He might use tactical nukes in Ukraine, it won't matter to the Ukrainians (in knuckling under to blackmail), but it will matter to NATO. Poisoning a significant portion of the world's grain supply will have consequences too, most of that grain goes to Turkey and Islamic countries in the middle east. It might be viewed as genocide, if millions starve and Putin will be to blame. He would piss off the Islamic world too and they are Russia's neighbors. Propaganda built on fact will be used to whip up anti Russian sentiment, if Starvation is the result of the use of Russian tactical nukes poisoning, both Ukrainian and Russian grain too from fall out. If he uses tactical nukes, he won't just use one, if he wants to have any effect on the battlefield he would need to a half dozen. I don't think the Russian troops will be very good at handling fall out, much of their equipment is probably old soviet shit and they have little training. Troops these days just don't bunch up, they are spread out and in vehicles designed for such things or in bunkers, trenches and foxholes.

So let's say he uses 10KT atomic warheads on medium range missiles fired from mobile launchers in Russia. IMHO he is most likely to do this if the Ukrainians are threatening to advance into Crimea and his army in the south is trapped. It would be the only place they would be useful, getting his troops to advance trough a mushroom cloud with little training and shitty equipment might be an issue for the Russians.









Tactical nuclear weapon - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

I was thinking about how they might have used a drone to distract or radar blind the Russian ship's radar with jamming. I don't know much about radar jammers, but a 6S liPo battery rated at 120C can produce over 2,500 watts of power and several can be used to multiply that. A parachute deployed radar jamming transmitter only needs to last a few minutes and could float in the sea for a spell, transmitting until the battery ran out and it sank. Dropping these a few miles in front of the Russian ship from a Bayraktar drone and have them float down and start transmitting at 10,000 feet and even while floating in the sea. They could create a cloud of interference on the Russian Radar screens and the missiles could suddenly breakthrough with seconds to react. Put a jammer between the ship and the missile, that the missile can work with and you could in theory blind the ship's radar to the approaching missiles. It would have to be a well coordinated attack between the drone operator and the missile battery, but it seems doable. Maybe the Russian operators aren't very good at dealing with novel jamming. Jamming from a parachute deployed jamming buoy would also be less of an issue for the drone's electronics.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> That would be cool to write 'consent' on a few Moab's..actually I would write it on my uniform, my gun and every fucking thing that still stands in Ukraine.
> 
> Here we go!..the mask slipped.


Moab is big enough for two words! Informed Consent

My mind imagines a Massive Ordnance Penetrator bearing the phrase Just The Tip, I Promise


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

TV works both ways and Vlad will need to worry about western TV and radio pouring into western Russia, especially if Belarus falls. Finland joining NATO could mean Russian language TV and radio easily reaching St Petersburg, Russia's second largest city, from transmitters near the border with directed transmissions. I can see several Russian language TV and radio stations working out of Kyiv employing or run by Russians who don't like Vlad. They would be networked into several transmitters on the Russian border beaming directed TV to population centers close by and on YouTube. AM radio is ubiquitous in every car and can have a very long reach, the transmissions can also be directional, with the vast majority of the power sent into Russia. I can see the CIA, state department and several European governments backing such a scheme to get news into Russia and stir up shit. Most major countries like the UK, France and Germany have Russian language services already, even Stalin used to get his news from the BBC radio Russian language service, he apparently listened every evening to the regular broadcast!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russia's neighbor blocked its propaganda. Now people are buying antennas*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

*Russia-Ukraine war has reached a 'critical third phase': former U.S. secretary of defense*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

*Zelensky speaks about the next looming battle with Russia*





During an exclusive interview with CNN's Jake Tapper, Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky explains why his country must fight to preserve its army in the Donbas region.


----------



## printer (Apr 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He might use tactical nukes in Ukraine, it won't matter to the Ukrainians (in knuckling under to blackmail), but it will matter to NATO. Poisoning a significant portion of the world's grain supply will have consequences too, most of that grain goes to Turkey and Islamic countries in the middle east. It might be viewed as genocide, if millions starve and Putin will be to blame. He would piss off the Islamic world too and they are Russia's neighbors. Propaganda built on fact will be used to whip up anti Russian sentiment, if Starvation is the result of the use of Russian tactical nukes poisoning, both Ukrainian and Russian grain too from fall out. If he uses tactical nukes, he won't just use one, if he wants to have any effect on the battlefield he would need to a half dozen. I don't think the Russian troops will be very good at handling fall out, much of their equipment is probably old soviet shit and they have little training. Troops these days just don't bunch up, they are spread out and in vehicles designed for such things or in bunkers, trenches and foxholes.
> 
> So let's say he uses 10KT atomic warheads on medium range missiles fired from mobile launchers in Russia. IMHO he is most likely to do this if the Ukrainians are threatening to advance into Crimea and his army in the south is trapped. It would be the only place they would be useful, getting his troops to advance trough a mushroom cloud with little training and shitty equipment might be an issue for the Russians.
> 
> ...


What makes you think the ME countries believes the West's side of the war over Russia's? Same goes for India, China? Pluss some of the South American countries that are aligned with Russia. About half the world's population may believe Russia over the US's version of events.


----------



## printer (Apr 17, 2022)

*Coons says he’s worried ‘we will see Ukraine turn into Syria’*
Sen. Chris Coons (D-Del.) said on Sunday said he is worried that the ongoing conflict in Ukraine could turn it into Syria if the U.S. and western allies don’t do more to help Kyiv further offset the Russian invasion.

During an appearance on CBS’s “Face The Nation,” moderator Margaret Brennan asked Coons about whether he wants to see U.S. troops on the ground in Ukraine, a move that the Biden administration has all but said is off the table to avoid escalating the conflict.

Brennan asked Coons about public remarks he’d made recently about the country needing to consider sending U.S. troops into Ukraine.

“In some public remarks this week, you said the country needs to talk about when it might be willing to send troops to Ukraine. You said if the answer is never, then we are inviting another level of escalation and brutality by Putin. Are you arguing that President Biden- was wrong when he said he would not send troops to Ukraine? Are you asking him to set a red line?” Brennan asked.

While Coons suggested the U.S. ought to supply Ukrainians with more defense capabilities, he did not provide details on what else could be possible.

“Margaret, I think those of us in Congress who have a critical role in setting foreign policy and in advising the president in terms of his decisions as commander in chief, need to look clearly at the level of brutality,” Coons told Brennan. “This is a moment of enormous challenge for all of us. And I deeply respect President Biden’s leadership in pulling together the West and imposing crushing sanctions on Russia.” 








Coons says he’s worried ‘we will see Ukraine turn into Syria’


Sen. Chris Coons (D-Del.) said on Sunday said he is worried that the ongoing conflict in Ukraine could turn it into Syria if the U.S. and western allies don’t do more to help Kyiv further off…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

*Why are RUSSIAN ARMS failing SO BADLY? - VisualPolitik EN*


----------



## printer (Apr 17, 2022)

*Satellite Image Pinpoints Russian Cruiser Moskva As She Burned *
Analysis of radar satellite imagery has revealed the location of the Moskva soon after she was reportedly hit by 2 missiles. The Russian Navy cruiser was the flagship of the Black Sea Fleet and is a symbolic as well as naval loss for Russia. 

The Russian cruiser Moskva will go down in history. The sinking will be studied and written about, both as a single event and, likely, a key moment in the War.

The fog of war is still obscuring the event, and information operations are clouding it further. But we can look again at the open source intelligence (OSINT) picture. In particular, the ship’s movements and where she was when it happened.









Satellite Image Pinpoints Russian Cruiser Moskva As She Burned - Naval News


Analysis of radar satellite imagery has revealed the location of the Moskva soon after she was reportedly hit by 2 missiles. The Russian Navy cruiser was the flagship of the Black Sea Fleet and is a symbolic as well as naval loss for Russia.




www.navalnews.com


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 17, 2022)

I have to admit the sinking of that Flagship made me happy.

Naturally it sank because of a onboard fire but naturally Russia must get revenge for it on Ukraine. 
So what is it? Ukraine sunk it with their Neptune missiles or inept Russian Sailors started a fire onboard and blew it up themselves.

So either got their ass kicked or they are too stupid to be left alone with munitions?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

printer said:


> What makes you think the ME countries believes the West's side of the war over Russia's? Same goes for India, China? Pluss some of the South American countries that are aligned with Russia. About half the world's population may believe Russia over the US's version of events.


I've posted some stuff from Al Jazeera and they are news leaders in the region, they are basically providing the same narrative as western news organizations. If their supplier has radioactive wheat, they will know who to blame, especially as the west's propaganda efforts ramp up, we haven't seen anything yet compared to the coming information assault on Russia, when the people are discontented, the answers will be provided to some of them. The overall purpose to weaken Russia and sow social division, or increase it. It appears authoritarian governments like Putin more than the people do, provided they get free information. The information environment in India is much different and diverse than in China and satellite TV is popular in the middle east. Most people in countries that have free media, but authoritarian governments are getting the same narrative of the war as we are. There is less interest in many places about a European war though.


----------



## printer (Apr 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I've posted some stuff from Al Jazeera and they are news leaders in the region, they are basically providing the same narrative as western news organizations. If their supplier has radioactive wheat, they will know who to blame, especially as the west's propaganda efforts ramp up, we haven't seen anything yet compared to the coming information assault on Russia, when the people are discontented, the answers will be provided to some of them. The overall purpose to weaken Russia and sow social division, or increase it. It appears authoritarian governments like Putin more than the people do, provided they get free information. The information environment in India is much different and diverse than in China and satellite TV is popular in the middle east. Most people in countries that have free media, but authoritarian governments are getting the same narrative of the war as we are. There is less interest in many places about a European war though.


But most of the regions have not been too keen on the US as the CIA has propped up dictators against the people. So it is a case of the devil you know as compared to the devil you do not know telling you the devil you know is doing bad things.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

printer said:


> But most of the regions have not been too keen on the US as the CIA has propped up dictators against the people. So it is a case of the devil you know as compared to the devil you do not know telling you the devil you know is doing bad things.


They have their baggage and that's where Canada and the EU can help, we have better relations with some of them than Americans do. It's pretty much a united front for liberal democracies with a few notable exceptions, not all democracies are so liberal either. However the recent atrocities haven't helped the Russians with global public opinion and the UN is taking on an increasing roll in the humanitarian aspects.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

It would be bad for Joe and several western leaders if Ukraine lost this war, some retired generals are jumping and dancing on TV for more munitions and arms, especially from America's massive stockpiles of modern weapons and those being replaced by other systems. The arms that were going to Saudi Arabia should be diverted to Ukraine, liberal democracies at war come first under lend lease, or should.

We want to bleed the Russians white, not the Ukrainians and the way to do that is with the arms the experts are howling for, though I feel we are helping far more than we are letting on. Kick Putin out with a maximum of Russian blood and equipment lost and a minimum amount of Ukrainian casualties. It is unfortunately the only path to peace and a lasting peace too, make it impossible for Russia to rise again unless it's as a reformed democracy. Make Ukraine strong, aligned with NATO and with bilateral defense agreements with Turkey and Poland. Make them Europe's primary natural gas supplier and develop the resource to develop and repair the country. Once developed, all the natural gas and oil revenue from Europe going to Russia can go to Ukraine for a decade at least. Europe will be keenly interested in defending it's primary energy supplier, so they will have incentives and a way to get by until they develop alternatives and a green new grid.

The Ukrainians have gotta win to do it though, to free not just themselves, but all of Europe from Russian energy dependence. Even if the gas only lasted for 5 years, it would still be worthwhile and would allow alternatives to be developed, more EVs and energy efficiency upgrades. In a decade most of the cars on the roads of Europe will be EVs, green new grids will use battery energy storage to increase efficiency and use of renewables. In a decade the demand for fossil fuels in Europe could drop dramatically and in other places as well.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Fareed Zakaria: We must stop Putin's Plan B*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

This appear legitimate, if poorly produced, it is based on a press release from the Ukrainians and they don't lie, unless they need to. They have reporters from the world all over the place and need their credibility and the support of allies and you don't lie to allies, not much anyway! Deception and secrecy in war is expected and understandable for military reasons, and lies can also be justified by military or national security interests. The assholes should have lots of surprises, like the sinking of a capital ship and bombing supply dumps and railway bridges inside Russia. New an unexpected weapons on the battle field can hold nasty surprises too, drones and mobile long range artillery are among them when they work with those anti artillery radars they can decimate Russian towed artillery units and parked tanks.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Various Russian Units BEATEN By Ukraine in Donetsk and Luhansk*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

*Russia blames the Ukraine War on NATO alliance*


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It would be bad for Joe and several western leaders if Ukraine lost this war, some retired generals are jumping and dancing on TV for more munitions and arms, especially from America's massive stockpiles of modern weapons and those being replaced by other systems. The arms that were going to Saudi Arabia should be diverted to Ukraine, liberal democracies at war come first under lend lease, or should.
> 
> We want to bleed the Russians white, not the Ukrainians and the way to do that is with the arms the experts are howling for, though I feel we are helping far more than we are letting on. Kick Putin out with a maximum of Russian blood and equipment lost and a minimum amount of Ukrainian casualties. It is unfortunately the only path to peace and a lasting peace too, make it impossible for Russia to rise again unless it's as a reformed democracy. Make Ukraine strong, aligned with NATO and with bilateral defense agreements with Turkey and Poland. Make them Europe's primary natural gas supplier and develop the resource to develop and repair the country. Once developed, all the natural gas and oil revenue from Europe going to Russia can go to Ukraine for a decade at least. Europe will be keenly interested in defending it's primary energy supplier, so they will have incentives and a way to get by until they develop alternatives and a green new grid.
> 
> ...


I think US and Nato need to man up and give the Ukrainians serious offensive weapons. Fighters. Ground-attack assets. Smart bombs and missiles. Lotsa Apaches.

We need to take the risk that Putin will use wmd. The moment he does, massed Nato assets march and fly in and disarticute Russian warfighting and weapons manufacture capacity. We stop when Russia has been stripped of nuclear weapons and all submarines, and preferably every Tu-160 is back in sovereign Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think US and Nato need to man up and give the Ukrainians serious offensive weapons. Fighters. Ground-attack assets. Smart bombs and missiles. Lotsa Apaches.
> 
> We need to take the risk that Putin will use wmd. The moment he does, massed Nato assets march and fly in and disarticute Russian warfighting and wrapons manufacture capacity. We stop when Russia has been stripped of nuclear weapons and all submarines, and preferably every Tu-160 is back in sovereign Ukraine.


I think part of the big strategic picture might be to suck Vlad in, make him think he's got a chance of winning and draw him further into the trap. The idea being to trap his army in Ukraine and destroy it, he has 60% of his combat power in Ukraine now with more arriving and forces are being committed piecemeal, to reinforce repeated failures. Wear them down and strike them offensively and hard with the modern arms that are pouring in, particularly that long range mobile artillery and the anti artillery radars. American offensive drones are yet to make an appearance or have an impact, summer is guerilla season and the Ukrainians have a massive force of them, trained, equipped and ready to go. I can see them infiltrating hundreds of teams across the Dnieper river by boat into the southern front creating havoc along their logistic routes and tying down thousands of troops. There are more possibilities for mayhem and problems for Vlad than can be counted and they have to wipe the drool off the desks at the CIA and Pentagon!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

*Russian TV Network Hacked*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 17, 2022)

https://www.nbcnews.com/video/pope-francis-uses-easter-message-to-denounce-war-in-ukraine-137904197736


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

*Photo of Russian Warship Moskva after it was hit by Ukrainian Neptune Missiles*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

This makes more sense with the photos of the deserted damaged ship and the state of the sea was not that bad at all, rescue would have been easy. About 40 dead sounds about right, I don't see anybody aboard in the pictures, probably taken before the ammo exploded and sent her to the bottom.

This is from the Ukrainians.


----------



## printer (Apr 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They have their baggage and that's where Canada and the EU can help, we have better relations with some of them than Americans do. It's pretty much a united front for liberal democracies with a few notable exceptions, not all democracies are so liberal either. However the recent atrocities haven't helped the Russians with global public opinion and the UN is taking on an increasing roll in the humanitarian aspects.


The general population do not care about Canada or the EU. They care about American skulduggery and Russia feeding them.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Photo of Russian Warship Moskva after it was hit by Ukrainian Neptune Missiles*
> View attachment 5120086
> View attachment 5120085
> View attachment 5120092
> View attachment 5120093


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2022)

printer said:


> The general population do not care about Canada or the EU. They care about American skulduggery and Russia feeding them.


they really care about someone feeding them, if we can step up and help them out, American skullduggery will seem like less of a threat, and they'll remember it was US and not russia who helped them out...besides, i don't think russia is going to be in much of a position to help anyone by the time this is over


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 17, 2022)

Trump Dancing on the Sinking USS Q-Anon.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 17, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I have to admit the sinking of that Flagship made me happy.
> 
> Naturally it sank because of a onboard fire but naturally Russia must get revenge for it on Ukraine.
> So what is it? Ukraine sunk it with their Neptune missiles or inept Russian Sailors started a fire onboard and blew it up themselves.
> ...


That's exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 17, 2022)

I got a letter of commendation from comdesron33 (commander of destroyer squadron 33) for singlehandedly putting out a shipboard fire while at sea


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they really care about someone feeding them, if we can step up and help them out, American skullduggery will seem like less of a threat, and they'll remember it was US and not Russia who helped them out...besides, i don't think Russia is going to be in much of a position to help anyone by the time this is over


You are right!
The sanctions will last for years.
I think it was plain to see that the Russian expansion could only be routed to the edges.
It looks like extremely long term effects on the Russian economy will change life for all Russians.
I mean there is no time limit on arresting Russian Yachts, houses, cars and so on.
There is also no time limit on decoupling the Oil and Gas to Europe. It will take a few years to get set up but the political will is already manifest in my opinion. 

It's rather dumb if you ask me, that in the age of such international dependencies of trade that Putin is betting it all on dependence on Russian Oil and Gas. It's an industry that will not grow as much as Russia will need to modernize it's military. That is unless they starve the Russian people.

I have to ask, are there enough people of this world who want to be ruled by a dictator to keep Putin in power until he dies?

I'm thinking it's an old joke by now that people do not want a Democracy. They want to be rode hard and put away wet every time? I don't think so.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 17, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I got a letter of commendation from comdesron33 (commander of destroyer squadron 33) for single-handedly putting out a shipboard fire while at sea


Now @Sir Napsalot Putting down the Bong when asked to doesn't actually... Well maybe it did 

JK Congratulations on the Commendation!


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 17, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I got a letter of commendation from comdesron33 (commander of destroyer squadron 33) for singlehandedly putting out a shipboard fire while at sea


What's your assessment of the "flagship you sunk my battleship"?

Genuinely curious for a Military perspective.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 17, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> What's your assessment of the "flagship you sunk my battleship"?
> 
> Genuinely curious for a Military perspective.


I'm not sure what you're asking


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514912763860205571


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 18, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm not sure what you're asking


Ukrainian missiles hitting it?


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 18, 2022)

Russia warns US of repercussions if it sends more arms to Ukraine – reports | Ukraine | The Guardian


Diplomatic note talks of ‘unpredictable consequences’ as US readies $800m of military hardware




amp.theguardian.com




Now is the time for every country in the world to send in as much weaponry as they can spare …… fuck you Russia!!! It’s also time to give them 48 hours to withdraw or warn of “serious” predictable repercussions. Cruise missile the shit out of any Russian asset that is touching Ukraine soil. Enough of this bullshit!!!! When this first started my thoughts were “not our fight” but as the pictures of kids dying (causing my partner to tear up every time it is shown) and cities are being destroyed it’s time to step up and throw some ultimatums right back at em! One dead child is one to many.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 18, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Ukrainian missiles hitting it?


If I may interject here….. FUCKING YAY!!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2022)

haven't these people suffered enough already without pathetic incel assholes and pervert sex traffickers trying to take advantage of them?

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2022/apr/13/stop-matching-lone-female-ukraine-refugees-with-single-men-uk-told


----------



## Moflow (Apr 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> haven't these people suffered enough already


Here's another bunch of arseholes, Essex County Council
*A woman said she was "shocked" to be told she could not house a family of Ukrainian refugees in her fully-furnished, heated static caravan








Dovercourt woman's bid to house Ukrainian family in caravan rejected


The woman says the fully-furnished, heated caravan would be "perfect" for the Ukrainian family.



www.bbc.co.uk




*
How do these pricks sleep at night?

*Government figures show that as of 7 April, *12,500 sponsorship visas had been issued* from 43,600 applications. However, only 1,200 refugees have arrived in the UK so far under the sponsorship visas.*


----------



## printer (Apr 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they really care about someone feeding them, if we can step up and help them out, American skullduggery will seem like less of a threat, and they'll remember it was US and not russia who helped them out...besides, i don't think russia is going to be in much of a position to help anyone by the time this is over


Sure. That is what they are hearing on the news right now. They are hearing due to Nato beating up on Russia that they will go hungry. It is Nato's fault that Ukraine is continuing this war. Uh, Special Operation.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 18, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I have to admit the sinking of that Flagship made me happy.
> 
> Naturally it sank because of a onboard fire but naturally Russia must get revenge for it on Ukraine.
> So what is it? Ukraine sunk it with their Neptune missiles or inept Russian Sailors started a fire onboard and blew it up themselves.
> ...


ass kicking.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2022)

printer said:


> Sure. That is what they are hearing on the news right now. They are hearing due to Nato beating up on Russia that they will go hungry. It is Nato's fault that Ukraine is continuing this war. Uh, Special Operation.


i know that some people have restricted access to the internet, but there are ways around that, there are very few people who should be entirely in the dark. it should be obvious to the world at large that NATO is not the aggressor here, that Ukraine isn't run by neo-nazis, (they would have to be very NEO indeed to be nazis led by a jewish president) and that russia is committing war crimes on a daily basis,
and lying to the entire world about every aspect of this war they started.
how many independently run, independently owned news services have to tell them the same thing before at least a few of them start to figure shit out? America has done some terrible things, and will probably do more terrible things, but we're half a fucking world away from russia, we didn't start a fucking thing. the Eu has made ZERO threatening statements to russia, NATO has made ZERO threatening statements to russia...Ukraine HAD made ZERO threatening statements to russia, before putin decided to invade their peaceful country on a flimsy unbelievable pretext.
i just have trouble accepting that the rest of the world blames us for putin's bullshit war, or it's consequences


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Polly Wog (Apr 18, 2022)

Rumor has it Putin is the richest man in the world. Donald worships money.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Rumor has it Putin is *was* the richest man in the world. Donald worships money.


FIFY


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i know that some people have restricted access to the internet, but there are ways around that, there are very few people who should be entirely in the dark. it should be obvious to the world at large that NATO is not the aggressor here, that Ukraine isn't run by Neo-nazis, (they would have to be very NEO indeed to be Nazis led by a Jewish president) and that Russia is committing war crimes on a daily basis,
> and lying to the entire world about every aspect of this war they started.
> how many independently run, independently owned news services have to tell them the same thing before at least a few of them start to figure shit out? America has done some terrible things, and will probably do more terrible things, but we're half a fucking world away from Russia, we didn't start a fucking thing.* the Eu has made ZERO threatening statements to Russia,* NATO has made ZERO threatening statements to Russia...Ukraine HAD made ZERO threatening statements to Russia, before Putin decided to invade their peaceful country on a flimsy unbelievable pretext.
> i just have trouble accepting that the rest of the world blames us for Putin's bullshit war, or it's consequences


The very existence of a functioning Democracy is the threat.
That Ukraine might have become the example of Western Style Democracy in the Face of Russian Culture well that is the reason for the war.
Can't have basically a mirrored society given the connections of the peoples and the shared history of the region going back hundreds of years, becoming a Western ( In Russia's Face ) Democracy that functions better than whatever Russia calls itself.

What I don't get Rodger is that it has all backfired!
Perhaps Russia can carve away some more of Ukraine but what is left is now firmly Pro-West.
I believe Ukraine has applied to become part of the E.U.
I believe Finland and Sweden are joining NATO. 
If they do and if Russia has to pull back after gorging on more Ukraine so they can reevaluate their economic abilities going forward then with the help of Western suppliers Russia will be met with a modern enemy coming at them with all the "Kick Putin's ass technology" the allies can allow. 

Can you tell me what Putin really gets? What has this done for Russia or maybe it's ( like Trump ) all about Putin?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

The Ukrainians make these commercially and many of these types are modeled on modern RC planes with fight control computers, GPS and FPV. It is controlled with a directional antenna on a mast, has interchangeable gimbled sensors and is probably cheap to buy. These are some of the recon drones the Ukrainians use, planes have a much greater range and endurance than quadcopters.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Drone Leleka 100 FullHD*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> The very existence of a functioning Democracy is the threat.
> That Ukraine might have become the example of Western Style Democracy in the Face of Russian Culture well that is the reason for the war.
> Can't have basically a mirrored society given the connections of the peoples and the shared history of the region going back hundreds of years, becoming a Western ( In Russia's Face ) Democracy that functions better than whatever Russia calls itself.
> 
> ...


no, i can't. i think i know what he wanted, but he couldn't have gone about screwing himself any better if he tried.
he wanted to keep NATO away from his border, but even if he had succeeded, Norway and Finland would have joined, probably faster than they are now. that would have invited further war, and he probably would have used tactical nukes, or chemical weapons, and invited a confrontation with NATO. 
before the war started, he was direly misinformed about the status of his military, and the status of operations in Ukraine that would have facilitated his takeover, but since this has started, we've learned that not only is his military poorly trained and inept, all of his hardware is in a sad state of repair, and it's questionable if many of his nuclear devices are still operational. i would estimate that at the very least, half of his warheads are non operational, and cannot be effectively repaired.
the human ego can be a fragile thing, and it appears that putin's ego is tied up in being the leader of a world super power. it would also appear that he is going to either have to give that dream up, or elevate the conflict in Ukraine, which cannot end well for russia. they're already short of men and material, and have no place to call reinforcements from that won't leave them with an unprotected flank.
this is when a reasonable person would call for peace talks, but putin isn't a reasonable person.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Mareh (Apr 18, 2022)

War is an inevitable thing, if noone does anything to prevent it. USA could have stopped it before it started. 
Politics is a bitch. You eat or you are eaten nowadays. Politicians dont know anything about virtues, strong back, moral or ethics, only MONEY . This is why everything is going south. We have different meters or yards for different people. Izrael is molesting, killing palestinians for 60 years and we got used to it. Bush jr. Attacked Iraq couse of the neverfound weapons of mass deatruction, destabilised the whole region, later they organised a coup in libiya, couse moamer gadafi refused to sell oil for dollars. Later the Isis gained strenght and made havoc in the region. Siria? Afganistan? How many people died?
But they really arent people, they are muslims you all think. Their life is worthless and not like ours. We are catholics we have the almighty god, they have only alah.they are not educated, they are socialised in local culture, they dont know shit. 
You all went to school, but havent learned about human rights.
Just my 6 min.
I an not a native english speaker, so i opologise for syntax and semantix errors. Br


----------



## Polly Wog (Apr 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> FIFY


?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 18, 2022)

Mareh said:


> War is an inevitable thing, if noone does anything to prevent it. USA could have stopped it before it started.
> Politics is a bitch. You eat or you are eaten nowadays. Politicians dont know anything about virtues, strong back, moral or ethics, only MONEY . This is why everything is going south. We have different meters or yards for different people. Izrael is molesting, killing people for 60 years and we got used to it. Bush jr. Attacked Iraq couse of the neverfound weapons of mass deatruction, destabilised the whole region, later they organised a coup in libiya, couse moamer gadafi refused to sell oil for dollars. Later the Isis gained strenght and made havoc in the region. Afganistan? How many people died? Women, children killed by droness


well ....what????


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> ?


Fixed It For You


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 18, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> If I may interject here….. FUCKING YAY!!!!


haha. I was drinking rum last night so the question was a bit off. Is it too =far a stretch to believe that parts of the crew might have had a small part to play in it?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2022)

Mareh said:


> War is an inevitable thing, if noone does anything to prevent it. USA could have stopped it before it started.
> Politics is a bitch. You eat or you are eaten nowadays. Politicians dont know anything about virtues, strong back, moral or ethics, only MONEY . This is why everything is going south. We have different meters or yards for different people. Izrael is molesting, killing palestinians for 60 years and we got used to it. Bush jr. Attacked Iraq couse of the neverfound weapons of mass deatruction, destabilised the whole region, later they organised a coup in libiya, couse moamer gadafi refused to sell oil for dollars. Later the Isis gained strenght and made havoc in the region. Siria? Afganistan? How many people died?
> But they really arent people, they are muslims you all think. Their life is worthless and not like ours. We are catholics we have the almighty god, they have only alah.they are not educated, they are socialised in local culture, they dont know shit.
> You all went to school, but havent learned about human rights.
> ...


You may be surprised, but very few of us here are that bigoted. You believe incorrect propaganda. Clean yourself, youll be happier.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 18, 2022)

Try Putin? What Nazi hunter Simon Wiesenthal would advise the world


In his book, “Churchill: Walking With Destiny,” Andrew Roberts quotes Winston Churchill in 1945, after the war had ended, as saying, “From what I’ve seen of our Russian friends, there is nothing I …




thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 18, 2022)

They seem to like diggin mass graves for Ukrainians so whats the problem ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2022)

In all reality, nothing is going to change until the Russian people depose that madman. Every country in the world is holding back , due to the threat of nuclear arms being used. How long will it be before a nuclear missile is used ?what will the world do? Nothing is the answer for the fear of a second or a third bring launched.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> In all reality, nothing is going to change until the Russian people depose that madman. Every country in the world is holding back , due to the threat of nuclear arms being used. How long will it be before a nuclear missile is used ?what will the world do? Nothing is the answer for the fear of a second or a third bring launched.


You jump to a conclusion. What is your dog in this hunt?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2022)

Mareh said:


> War is an inevitable thing, if noone does anything to prevent it. USA could have stopped it before it started.


please explain how?


Mareh said:


> Politics is a bitch. You eat or you are eaten nowadays. Politicians dont know anything about virtues, strong back, moral or ethics, only MONEY . This is why everything is going south. We have different meters or yards for different people.


a lot of politicians are worthless asses, many are decent people trying to do their jobs in an honest and honorable way. at the moment, it just so happens that the large majority of the worthless asses are republicans, and the majority of the decent ones are democrats....that may change as time passes, but that is the way i see it now.


Mareh said:


> Izrael is molesting, killing palestinians for 60 years and we got used to it. Bush jr. Attacked Iraq couse of the neverfound weapons of mass deatruction, destabilised the whole region, later they organised a coup in libiya, couse moamer gadafi refused to sell oil for dollars. Later the Isis gained strenght and made havoc in the region. Siria? Afganistan? How many people died?


this is all true-ish, and many, many of us are aware of it, and don't like it, but we have limited recourse. the most effective thing we can do is vote against people like that, and we do. but a lot of people vote for people that are like that...we're winning, but it's a slow process, unfortunately.


Mareh said:


> But they really arent people, they are muslims you all think. Their life is worthless and not like ours. We are catholics we have the almighty god, they have only alah.they are not educated, they are socialised in local culture, they dont know shit.
> You all went to school, but havent learned about human rights.


well, first, i'm not a Catholic, i used to be a Baptist, but i gave it up for lent.
i don't have any problem with ordinary everyday Muslims, and a lot of other people here don't, either. i have the same problem with Muslim fundamentalists that i have with Christian fundamentalist, or any other religious zealot who can't keep it to themselves...your personal mythology is your business, keep it that way. many Muslims are as well or better educated than i am, and i have no problem admitting that. but so are many Christians, Buddhist, Daoist....i did go to school, and i did learn about human rights. i also learned that rights come with responsibilities, that you cannot deny rights to people you don't like, first, because it's just wrong, but also because that justifies others doing that to you...you have a responsibility to treat others as you want to be treated.

there, hope that cleared up some of the misunderstanding between us


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 18, 2022)

chi?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2022)

Firstly coming from N.Ireland and having served in the armed forces. I have plenty of experience from around the world in different war zones. People believe what they read on Twitter Facebook etc. To have lived within the confines of our political masters with your hands tied behind your back for fear of upsetting the political masters, nothing is ever done on time where real time matters on the ground. Take away the bonds of our political masters, and let the militaries from around the world support Ukraine in real time. Then you would see a difference. So I don't jump to conclusions, ive lived the life and walked the walk, while others just walk the talk, yabber yabber yabber.


----------



## topcat (Apr 18, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> In all reality, nothing is going to change until the Russian people depose that madman. Every country in the world is holding back , due to the threat of nuclear arms being used. How long will it be before a nuclear missile is used ?what will the world do? Nothing is the answer for the fear of a second or a third bring launched.


If they launch, we launch.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 18, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> In all reality, nothing is going to change until the Russian people depose that madman. Every country in the world is holding back , due to the threat of nuclear arms being used. How long will it be before a nuclear missile is used ?what will the world do? Nothing is the answer for the fear of a second or a third bring launched.


Thanks for the new word in my vocabulary

*Hypophora Defined*
_What is hypophora? Hypophora is where you raise a question and then answer it. Therefore, those two sentences are an example of hypophora. A question was raised and immediately answered.

What’s an example of hypophora? There are a lot of them out there. Hey, there’s another hypophora example for you. A question was raised, then it was immediately answered._

Please don't take this as agreement with your answer. Your declarative statement has nothing to back it up. We've seen time and again that Putin only understands force. From Chechnya to Georgia to Crimea/Ukraine to Syria and now the action inside Ukraine, we've seen that appeasement only leads to more aggression by Putin. So, I wouldn't be so blithe about a nuclear escalation by Russia going unanswered. 

Agree that the only the people of Russia can effect change of regime inside Russia. But the rest of your statement seems hollow.


----------



## Polly Wog (Apr 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fixed It For You


What in the world are you talking about? Fify


----------



## Polly Wog (Apr 18, 2022)

Ah never mind. Never heard that acronym


----------



## injinji (Apr 18, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> What in the world are you talking about? Fify


Most likely he changed the wording of a post of yours that he replied to.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515835497867878404
yeah she's worth it.....look at the wonderful salvage if they can get it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Firstly coming from N.Ireland and having served in the armed forces. I have plenty of experience from around the world in different war zones. People believe what they read on Twitter Facebook etc. To have lived within the confines of our political masters with your hands tied behind your back for fear of upsetting the political masters, nothing is ever done on time where real time matters on the ground. Take away the bonds of our political masters, and let the militaries from around the world support Ukraine in real time. Then you would see a difference. So I don't jump to conclusions, ive lived the life and walked the walk, while others just walk the talk, yabber yabber yabber.


the fact that the mentally unstable kleptocratic dictator that you would be opposing possesses the largest nuclear weapon stockpile in the world doesn't enter into your equations? that seems like something you should consider, before you make that decision for everyone in Europe that lives at and down wind of ground zero...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

*Conflicting accounts over sinking of Russia's flagship Moskva*


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Conflicting accounts over sinking of Russia's flagship Moskva*


yeah i've been seeing that as well from some of the reports as well


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

*Google disclosed Russia's military bases!*


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Google disclosed Russia's military bases!*


oops


----------



## printer (Apr 18, 2022)

So if Nato does not get into a fight over the Ukrainian sky but a private individual decides to use some of his toys as he sees fit, I don't see how Putin can complain.









This Man Owns The World’s Most Advanced Private Air Force After Buying 46 F/A-18 Hornets


A conversation with the owner of Air USA about probably the most incredible private aircraft purchase of all time and the future of his adversary business.




getpocket.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oops


There are not many secrets these days and I noticed SpaceX has done a couple of launches for the NRO recently and they can see in much greater detail. With the internet and spies we pretty much know how much usable hardware Vlad has and where it is. From the Russian's performance on the battlefield, we now know much more about the state of their military and the effectiveness of their organization. We know how much he has left in the cupboard in terms of conventional weapons and munitions, we know he can't produce much any more too. We know he is critically short of manpower, but has lot's of equipment and it will take him months to raise any more significant forces. We know his plans and objectives, even his timetable and bank account.

We know enough to bleed the fucker white and now that he's ego has trapped him in Ukraine, he has to fight or die, he will die. I think we are giving the Ukrainians enough to do the job publicly, but not enough to scare Vlad off. The smart Ukrainians know at this point that the only long term security they will have is if they can defeat the Russian army and drive them from Ukraine while destroying as much of it as they can. Get Vlad to committed to putting in more and more forces believing he can win and increasing the stakes.

He started out committing 60% of his combat brigades to Ukraine and he probably committed more so it might be up to 70% of his ground combat power in Ukraine. If the Ukrainians destroy this army as completely as they can and drive it out of all Ukraine, it is the best way to ensure their future security. They can do this with western support, especially things like the long range mobile artillery they've been receiving with precision guided rounds for them and they've been getting some of those too. Drones, counter battery radars and switchblade drones will make a big difference too and we are supplying armor too. Don't underestimate the power of the long range mobile artillery they are getting when used with drones, counter battery radars and precision munitions. The US UK and Germany have been supplying it and training crews to shoot and scoot.

I noticed the leaves are out on some of the trees in Ukraine and in a couple of weeks their will be lush green undergrowth and warm weather. The Ukrainians call it guerilla safari season and I imagine they have many thousands of trained, armed volunteers who are gonna make life Hell for the Russian logistics soon.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are not many secrets these days and I noticed SpaceX has done a couple of recent launches for the NRO recently and they can see in much greater detail. With the internet and spies we pretty much know how much usable hardware Vlad has to and where it is. From the Russian's performance on the battlefield, we now know much more about the state of their military and the effectiveness of their organization. We know how much he has left in the cupboard in terms of conventional weapons and munitions, we know he can't produce much any more too. We know he is critically short of manpower, but has lot's of equipment and it will take him months to raise any more significant forces. We know his plans and objectives, even his timetable and bank account.
> 
> We know enough to bleed the fucker white and now that he's ego has trapped him in Ukraine, he has to fight or die, he will die. I think we are giving the Ukrainians enough to do the job publicly, but not enough to scare Vlad off. The smart Ukrainians know at this point that the only long term security they will have is if they can defeat the Russian army and drive them from Ukraine while destroying as much of it as they can. Get Vlad to committed to putting in more and more forces believing he can win and increasing the stakes.
> 
> ...


I watched yesterday’s.


Staging


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

Ukraine conflict: Rheinmetall prepared to supply Leopard 1s to Kyiv


Rheinmetall is prepared to supply up to 50 Leopard 1 tanks to Ukraine, the company's CEO Armin Papperger told the Handelsblatt newspaper on 12 April. The German...



www.janes.com





*Leopards for Ukraine: Scrap or Wunderwaffe?*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

*Let's talk about the US already learning from Ukraine and what we should...*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 18, 2022)

Meanwhile on EBay ……


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

Janes is a private intelligence company and they have been around for a long time starting with Jane's fighting ships and along with the Lloyd's shipping registry, were found on most major warships. They sell intelligence consultations to countries, corporations and news organizations. Have a look and get an overview of what they sell! Private intelligence resources are not a new thing and part of any major intelligence organization used to be clipping and cataloguing newspaper and magazine articles from around the world, while gleaning them for intelligence. The picture in the newspaper and bio of the local WestPoint graduate ends up in the files of the GRU this way too, or used to, now it's done using the internet.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Janes | The trusted source for defence and security intelligence


Janes | The trusted source for defence intelligence - Unrivalled defence and security analysis - Military platforms - Threat intelligence - Industry awareness and advisory services



www.janes.com


----------



## Snippy (Apr 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Putin continues to slowly shut off the natural gas flow to Europe and mass troops on the Ukraine border.


They were lining up bioweapons labs for mass genocide against Russia just like the kvd jabs wiping out the USA. 
We're all being exterminated for population control . 
Corporate beast system vaxx genocide


----------



## Snippy (Apr 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Meanwhile on EBay ……
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120781


That was funny.. LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2022)

Snippy said:


> They were lining up bioweapons labs for mass genocide against Russia just like the kvd jabs wiping out the USA.
> We're all being exterminated for population control .
> Corporate beast system vaxx genocide


Link from trusted source confirming this?


----------



## Snippy (Apr 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Link from trusted source confirming this?


People are dropping like flies off that fake jab. 
The real news is at
Jeffrense.com
Bitchute news and politics
Gateway Pundit


----------



## Snippy (Apr 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Link from trusted source confirming this?


You want the best Russia update go to Jeff Rense scroll Dien look in left column for HENDERSON and click the top link under that name updated each week. 
It's one of a kind


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

This Is the War’s Decisive Moment


The United States and its allies can tip the balance between a costly success and a calamity.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

Snippy said:


> You want the best Russia update go to Jeff Rense scroll Dien look in left column for HENDERSON and click the top link under that name updated each week.
> It's one of a kind


How about professional news services who have reputations for integrity and who use journalistic standards and practices, not right wingnut brain washing websites programing bigoted morons, driven by hate and fear.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2022)

Snippy said:


> People are dropping like flies off that fake jab.
> The real news is at
> Jeffrense.com
> Bitchute news and politics
> Gateway Pundit


Presented without comment

Jeffrense
















Bitchute












Gateway Pundit


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

Snippy said:


> All the bloodsuckers gutting your nation own stock in Ukraine , the same bloodsuckers gutting America are gutting Russia.
> You're not invited to the puppeteer pedophile party
> So
> Watch your ass


So how many times have you been a sock here? First day and into politics, on a pot site, and spewing profascist antisocial bullshit already.
*
Snippy*
New Member · 45
Joined Today at 8:16 PM
Last seen 7 minutes ago · Viewing thread _War_
Messages17


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2022)

Snippy said:


> You want the best Russia update go to Jeff Rense scroll Dien look in left column for HENDERSON and click the top link under that name updated each week.
> It's one of a kind


i did ask for trusted, which means if neither AP nor Reuters touched it, it is unclean. You brought tinfoil hat.


----------



## mooray (Apr 18, 2022)

Snippy said:


> People are dropping like flies off that fake jab.
> The real news is at
> Jeffrense.com
> Bitchute news and politics
> Gateway Pundit


Why they dyin' from a fake jab?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2022)

mooray said:


> Why they dyin' from a fake jab?


look at his sources.


----------



## Snippy (Apr 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How about professional news services who have reputations for integrity and who use journalistic standards and practices, not right wingnut brain washing websites programing bigoted morons, driven by hate and fear.


NBC, CBS, ABC, CNN is all fabricated lies 24 7


----------



## Snippy (Apr 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> look at his sources.


You gave no sources, just serpents 
Tell us about all the serpent demon people posing as human gutting humanity from the inside so everyone will understand. 
I was being gutted by Skeletors army before u were born, sunshine


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2022)

Snippy said:


> Na, I guess I'm leaving now, demon baby.
> All democrats serve the Antichrist who plays with preschoolers in the park urinal with uncle Joe.
> Tell us about that slab in Michelle Obamas panties


Tell us about plasma beings.


----------



## Snippy (Apr 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> and your Q-maga sources aren’t?


You still running with Hillarys Russian collusion lie after record breaking democratic election fraud?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2022)

Snippy said:


> You gave no sources, just serpents
> Tell us about all the serpent demon people posing as human gutting humanity from the inside so everyone will understand.
> I was being gutted by Skeletors army before u were born, sunshine


please seek professional help.


----------



## Snippy (Apr 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Tell us about plasma beings.


I'm one of the angels that throws the wicked into the eternal furnace still in the flesh. 
Come fukk with me serpent pigeon


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2022)

Snippy said:


> I'm one of the angels that throws the wicked into the eternal furnace still in the flesh.
> Come fukk with me serpent pigeon


You need neuroleptocs, high dose injectable, like yesterday.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## mooray (Apr 18, 2022)

Stop putting meth on your weed. It's like...really bad for you and stuff.


----------



## mooray (Apr 18, 2022)

How do you sunburn weed? I've sprayed 'em down in 100 degree weather in the middle of they day and they still don't get burn spots.


----------



## Snippy (Apr 18, 2022)

mooray said:


> How do you sunburn weed? I've sprayed 'em down in 100 degree weather in the middle of they day and they still don't get burn spots.


Go ahead and make a video with witnesses of that


----------



## Snippy (Apr 18, 2022)

mooray said:


> Stop putting meth on your weed. It's like...really bad for you and stuff.


Don't worry, serpent baby, I'm leaving for good, I'll remember how I was treated here by demon scum


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

Snippy said:


> NBC, CBS, ABC, CNN is all fabricated lies 24 7


So the BBC, CBC, CTV, Global News, The Australian ABC and private outlets, all the newspapers, all the magazines, the English language services of the Netherlands, France and Germany, are all part of the vast liberal conspiracy too eh? Even foxnews and Skynews were part of the evil plot? Only a few racist rags and fringe sources with idiot pundits are speaking the truth? They who already have a reputation for lies and propaganda are to be trusted by you.

So how many viewers do these sources of truth and wisdom have ?

Think the massacres in Bucha were made up? We know all about the American ones and what about what others did, that's history, this is about current events. What do YOU think about the atrocities committed by the Russians? How about Trump and Carlson caught with both feet in their mouth's? Trump seems to have trouble removing his, he must be getting used to the taste by now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

Snippy said:


> None of u even deserve to grow God's plant after u turned your back on Christ to ride Skeletors forked tongue up your unnholy wazzoo...


So Classic Jesus, or republican Jesus?


----------



## Snippy (Apr 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So the BBC, CBC, CTV, Global News, The Australian ABC and private outlets, all the newspapers, all the magazines, the English language services of the Netherlands, France and Germany, are all part of the vast liberal conspiracy too eh? Even foxnews and Skynews were part of the evil plot? Only a few racist rags and fringe sources with idiot pundits are speaking the truth? They who already have a reputation for lies and propaganda are to be trusted by you.
> 
> So how many viewers do these sources of truth and wisdom have ?
> 
> Think the massacres in Bucha were made up? We know all about the American ones and what about what others did, that's history, this is about current events. What do YOU think about the atrocities committed by the Russians? How about Trump and Carlson caught with both feet in their mouth's? Trump seems to have trouble removing his, he must be getting used to the taste by now.


Yeah, that's right, genius, all those democratic news affiliates are serpent brainwashing disinformants. 
Did u line up for corporate beast system nanotech injection made by lucifers army for population control brainwashed off of democratic corporate beast system fake news. 
Played out sellouts exterminated by their own evil kind.. The irony is overbearing


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

It might take regular troops awhile to learn many technical systems, but electronic engineers and technicians can learn lot quicker, you don't need to teach them basic electronic first, they already know and a programmer can learn new systems faster than a recruit who only played games. Likewise equipment and tanks can be maintained by heavy duty mechanics who can be quickly trained along with apprentices. They can use people with previous experience and training in civilian fields and adapt them quickly to military needs. It might take regular troops many months to operate an AA defense system, a team of electronic engineers can learn it much quicker. It's also true for pilots, they know how to fly already and simulators can intensify and expedite training on new planes and systems. You can spend way more hours punching buttons in a sim than flying a real plane and many military simulators are pretty good.

So many of the arguments you hear about not giving advanced stuff to Ukraine are bullshit or fail to grasp the manpower resources of trained people Ukraine has. How many electronic engineers are carrying a rifle in Ukraine? The country is at war with a motivated technically trained population that can be easily mobilized and quickly trained in related military specialties and equipment.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Exclusive: Zelensky rejects "tall tales" his forces need months of training to operate advanced weapons*
From CNN's Jake Tapper and Jeremy Herb

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky pushed back against concerns from US and NATO officials that his military would need significant training before receiving advanced weapons from other countries, telling CNN his forces need weapons quickly – and can learn to use them just as fast.


> “I’ve heard these tall tales that we would need months to train our troops to use new tanks. OK, give us a Soviet-era tank,” Zelensky said in an exclusive interview with CNN’s Jake Tapper on Friday.
> “We are prepared to use any type of equipment, but it needs to be delivered very quickly. And we have the ability to learn how to use new equipment. But it needs to come fast.”


Zelensky said in the interview from the office of the president in Kyiv that weapons provided by the US and other countries, including the Biden administration’s new $800 million security assistance package, have helped his country resist Russia’s invasion.
But he said that more would be needed, and his country’s trainers would be able to get his forces up to speed quickly.
*Read the full story:*

RELATED*Exclusive: Zelensky rejects 'tall tales' his forces need months of training to operate advanced weapons | CNN Politics*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

Snippy said:


> Lucifers kids are dropping like flies
> None of u can get around the innocent children
> Not ever.
> You're finished x5000
> ...


Yep Putin used pedophilia to discredit his enemies and victims too, he got rid of problems years ago using the method. I figure that's the hold he has over Trump, has video of him in a Moscow hotel room with a young girl.

I see the same method is being used by propagandist to whip up the mentally unstable with Qanon bullshit, everybody is a pedophile and the world if full of them. However a look at the newspapers shows it's mostly republicans getting caught for it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

Snippy said:


> Serpents... Putin defends his country from serpent hybrid demon children.
> The Antichrist is a bitch phaggit
> And
> You smoke pipe for the goat


Take your meds


----------



## Snippy (Apr 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep Putin used pedophilia to discredit his enemies and victims too, he got rid of problems years ago using the method. I figure that's the hold he has over Trump, has video of him in a Moscow hotel room with a young girl.
> 
> I see the same method is being used by propagandist to whip up the mentally unstable with Qanon bullshit, everybody is a pedophile and the world if full of them. However a look at the newspapers shows it's mostly republicans getting caught for it.


Everything u say is a lie, demon baby


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

Snippy said:


> I know you're a hybrid fake ass shitstain
> Putin is human, he never lies
> All your wannabe serpent nazis in Ukraine probe feces in demonic rage


Is this you?








This Man Votes


He'll be voting in November. Will you?The Lincoln Project is a leading pro-democracy organization in the United States — dedicated to the preservation, prote...




www.youtube.com


----------



## Snippy (Apr 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Take your meds


I tried to find one lie Putin said anywhere... Can't find it
But
Fareed be porking Stelters greasy flab like a septic licking sewer bunny 
And
Cnn panel just got busted for child sex trafficking.. 
CNN is all serpents.. Tell us about the demon children, serpent baby


----------



## Snippy (Apr 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Take your meds


TELL US ABOUT THE SERPENT CHILDREN, DEMON BABY


----------



## Snippy (Apr 18, 2022)

I feel shit on by satans people in here already. 
Scroll up and you'll see I'm innocent 
But
Don't matter, truth means nothing to the wicked


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

Snippy said:


> Stained from the blood of every innocent child destroyed by evil since the beginning of time is what u inherited the moment u sold out.
> Stick it in your unholy snatch


Take your meds nutcase, most here have you on ignore already and the admins are waiting for a useful contribution from you before pulling your pin. 

The great God @potroast is watching you from above and might smite you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

Snippy said:


> I feel shit on by satans people in here already.
> Scroll up and you'll see I'm innocent
> But
> Don't matter, truth means nothing to the wicked


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

*Let's talk about Eastern Ukraine....*


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 18, 2022)

Jesus just ate pizza with me. Amen


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Meanwhile on EBay ……
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120781


I pay but u-drive


----------



## Snippy (Apr 18, 2022)

That tranny penis buries you and everything you post.. Forever 
There's nothing you can do 
But
Fabricate lies


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

Malcom signed up for a year!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'I’m Done Talking': Malcolm Nance On Fighting In Ukraine*






Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy said that Russia has begun an all-out offensive in the east. In his latest video, the Ukrainian leader said that the Russian military has begun the battle for the Donbas. Malcolm Nance, executive director of the Terror Asymmetrics Project, joins us from Ukraine, where he is fighting with the International Legion of Territorial Defense of Ukraine.


----------



## Snippy (Apr 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Is this you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got some nerve posting fabricated lies to destroy this nation after lucifers minions gutted it as you endorse CNN corporate beast system brainwashijng operation after proven record breaking democratic election fraud and vaccination genocide.
You support the serpents of Ukraine and piss on your own border run down by hordes of serpents coming to rape 
America. USA is finished because of sellouts like you.
Time to enter eternal death, demonspawn


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Meanwhile on EBay ……
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120781


How much is scrap steal worth these days? Say around $100/metric ton, delivered to the yard and the thing is 41 tons, so I'd take it for $20.! If a fellow could transport it, ya might make 4 grand out of the deal, depending on where it had to go to collect the cash.


----------



## Snippy (Apr 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Malcom signed up for a year!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *'I’m Done Talking': Malcolm Nance On Fighting In Ukraine*
> 
> ...


He done lost his soul to the demon, ain't got a clue about nothing played out by serpent war pigs, but he's done talking. 
Thats one ridiculous played out sucker 
FULL RETARD


----------



## Snippy (Apr 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Malcom signed up for a year!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *'I’m Done Talking': Malcolm Nance On Fighting In Ukraine*
> 
> ...


All msnbc, NBC personnel are serpents posing as human fabricating lies and manufacturing crimes for full beast system demonic tyranny and the destruction of humanity paving the way for the rise of the Antichrist. 
So u post for Satan to destroy humanity and that makes you a traitor to everything real under the sun. 
You post serpent lies to the cannabis population


----------



## printer (Apr 18, 2022)

I just skip over the diaper boy above. Not worth spending the fraction of a minute to read. I think (s)he is the worst troll we had in years.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 18, 2022)

Snippy said:


> You should Pucker up them big serpent licking botox smackers and Bloyourselfonwebcam


Sayeth he who quoteth himself


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 19, 2022)

Welcome to the forum short bus rider.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 19, 2022)

Paula? Is that you? Welcome to RIU.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 19, 2022)

_*And that's what destroyed America*_
*LUCIFERS KIDS*
_*Designed to be unlimited chaos which kills everything until there's nothing left.
*_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2022)

I don't imagine the Ukrainians are equipped with enough night vision equipment for everybody to have one, but they have a lot more night vision equipment than the Russians. If anybody was going to be attacking at night it would be the Ukrainians, they own the night with drones and night vision equipment.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russian & Ukraine forces in Donbas 'engage in fierce fighting overnight'*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2022)

Note the moron here who was spouting accusations of pedophilia, whipped up by republican propaganda.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*'Eliminationist Rhetoric,' A Fascist Tool, Gains Alarming Foothold In Trump-Era Politics*





Rachel Maddow looks at how false accusations of pedophilia have become a common tactic by Vladimir Putin to eliminate politically problematic opponents, with such "eliminationist rhetoric" being a hallmark of fascists that has become a significant strand of U.S. politics in the Trump era.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 19, 2022)

Snippy said:


> All the bloodsuckers gutting your nation own stock in Ukraine , the same bloodsuckers gutting America are gutting Russia.
> You're not invited to the puppeteer pedophile party
> So
> Watch your ass


what's it like living in an alternate universe? how do you travel back and forth to this one?
is it a big machine, that leaves a burning ring around you when you land naked, like in terminator? or do you land quietly, but disoriented, like in 12 monkeys? is that what is wrong with you now? time travel disorientation? but dimensional travel, instead of time travel?....or are you just really stupid?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 19, 2022)

Snippy said:


> NBC, CBS, ABC, CNN is all fabricated lies 24 7


sure they are...they are owned by different people, have different reporters, different editors, operate in different cities, compete with each other...and essentially all report the same facts, which corroborate each other, but YOU know the truth....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2022)

NATO needs to move from an defensive organization to a proactive offensive one. Not a direct confrontation, but make it clear the mission is the democratization of Russia, support massive large scale clandestine operations, in Belarus and Kazakhstan and overt ones in Georgia and Ukraine. Destroy as much as possible in Ukraine, drive him out of Ukraine, reduce his military power by half to 70%. After his army is destroyed and Ukraine taken there should be trouble in Belarus and while he's busy there, Georgia takes back it's stolen territory. Wear him down and clean him out of equipment and money, go for the throat, but do it in a smart, slow methodical way. The best defense is a good offense and it's time to get offensive with Putin. Intelligence agencies will do most of the heavy lifting along with the foreign services of NATO countries and other allies. Attack Putin economically to the max and cause him as much trouble expense and arms as we can, Vlad wanted to play geopolitical power and spy games, I say take the gloves off, play smart and play much more aggressively. Vlad is paranoid anyway, so let's bring him back to normal by giving him something real to worry about. You ain't paranoid, if they really are out to get you.


If they go after fuel trucks his tanks and other equipment becomes useless, sitting targets a few artillery rounds around them and they will bail out and run in a hurry. Then the Ukrainians can scoop up the equipment or the Russians can try to destroy it while being shelled by long range artillery. So the switchblades, DIY killer drones, long range artillery and guerillas planting IEDs at night with night vison equipment will all have a priority target, Vlad only has so many tanker trucks.

Hitting rail bridges inside Russia will also cripple his logistics, maybe they are holding off on that until he gets enough shit in the country to destroy, then they might do it to cut them off from resupply. Unless he's stupid, he should have all those critical railway bridges near the border guarded, but I think he is that stupid. Taking out several key railway bridges will fuck the Russians and cut them off from resupply. If they can attack fuel depots in Russian cities, they can land special forces and explosives near a railway bridge in the middle of nowhere inside Russia. Do it all at once and they won't be able to react, besides, it will take more Russian troops to guard the railway brides inside Russia. Logistics is the key to winning the war and particularly the fuel supply, the last time the Russians ran out of fuel, the Ukrainians got a lot of abandoned tanks out of the deal. A tank without fuel is a target, mobility is the key to survival these days, the crews will run, if attacked with artillery.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Has the war in Ukraine given NATO new purpose?*


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2022)

why do i get the feeling we have a


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> NATO needs to move from an defensive organization to a proactive offensive one. Not a direct confrontation, but make it clear the mission is the democratization of Russia, support massive large scale clandestine operations, in Belarus and Kazakhstan and overt ones in Georgia and Ukraine. Destroy as much as possible in Ukraine, drive him out of Ukraine, reduce his military power by half to 70%. After his army is destroyed and Ukraine taken there should be trouble in Belarus and while he's busy there, Georgia takes back it's stolen territory. Wear him down and clean him out of equipment and money, go for the throat, but do it in a smart, slow methodical way. The best defense is a good offense and it's time to get offensive with Putin. Intelligence agencies will do most of the heavy lifting along with the foreign services of NATO countries and other allies. Attack Putin economically to the max and cause him as much trouble expense and arms as we can, Vlad wanted to play geopolitical power and spy games, I say take the gloves off, play smart and play much more aggressively. Vlad is paranoid anyway, so let's bring him back to normal by giving him something real to worry about. You ain't paranoid, if they really are out to get you.
> 
> 
> If they go after fuel trucks his tanks and other equipment becomes useless, sitting targets a few artillery rounds around them and they will bail out and run in a hurry. Then the Ukrainians can scoop up the equipment or the Russians can try to destroy it while being shelled by long range artillery. So the switchblades, DIY killer drones, long range artillery and guerillas planting IEDs at night with night vison equipment will all have a priority target, Vlad only has so many tanker trucks.
> ...


do you know whether or not the people of russia want to be a part of a liberal democracy? maybe they aren't interested in our "dream"...if you try to force it on them, are we any better than they are, trying to force their policies and plans on Ukraine?
hasn't the US participated in enough regime change and nation building already? why do you think half the world doesn't trust us?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 19, 2022)

Snippy said:


> Na, I guess I'm leaving now, demon baby.
> All democrats serve the Antichrist who plays with preschoolers in the park urinal with uncle Joe.
> Tell us about that slab in Michelle Obamas panties


 BYE FELICIA


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> why do i get the feeling we have a
> 
> View attachment 5121025


More like a mentally ill moron, a lot like some of the state hospital types ya see at Trump rallies and at the capitol on J6. Suckers who don't have a grasp on reality anyway, the weak minded, Trump fleeces them by the millions. If a subnormal socially retarded moron like Trump can take their money then they are stupider than he is, or something like tribalism and bigotry turned them into idiots. With such people fear and bigotry equal power. If they are already bigots, yer 90% of they way to getting them to fuck themselves while lining yer pockets with their and lobbyist cash. It's as easy as blowing a dog whistle, even better when ya blow it into a bullhorn.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> More like a mentally ill moron, a lot like some of the state hospital types ya see at Trump rallies and at the capitol on J6. Suckers who don't have a grasp on reality anyway, the weak minded, Trump fleeces them by the millions. If a subnormal socially retarded moron like Trump can take their money then they are stupider than he is, or something like tribalism and bigotry turned them into idiots. With such people fear and bigotry equal power. If they are already bigots, yer 90% of they way to getting them to fuck themselves while lining yer pockets with their and lobbyist cash. It's as easy as blowing a dog whistle, even better when ya blow it into a bullhorn.


yeah i dealt with one of those last night while at a friends house.....all i can do is SMH with a facepalm.....Trump aka a Putin puppet....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 19, 2022)

Snippy said:


> You got some nerve posting fabricated lies to destroy this nation after lucifers minions gutted it as you endorse CNN corporate beast system brainwashijng operation after proven record breaking democratic election fraud and vaccination genocide.
> You support the serpents of Ukraine and piss on your own border run down by hordes of serpents coming to rape
> America. USA is finished because of sellouts like you.
> Time to enter eternal death, demonspawn


The Jews will replace you 
And Putin’s latest lie is he is winning in Ukraine 
Thank god he isn’t


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2022)

Looks like second phase has started in Donbas.......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do you know whether or not the people of russia want to be a part of a liberal democracy? maybe they aren't interested in our "dream"...if you try to force it on them, are we any better than they are, trying to force their policies and plans on Ukraine?
> hasn't the US participated in enough regime change and nation building already? why do you think half the world doesn't trust us?


It has to be a democracy of some kind with independent courts, a benevolent dictator won't do, once he's gone, who replaces him? Not many Russians are against the will of the people, they've been running a sham democracy for a long time, even the Soviet Union had "elections". They have the form of democracy, but not the substance now, the ruling party is popular because there are no alternatives, they are dead or in prison. No open and free media, if there were, a fluent Russian speaker like Zelenskiy (former Russian TV celebrity) would have destroyed Vlad in his own back yard on TV after a month of war. Vlad knows this and it's why he censored the media so heavily and quickly, why he sent so many kill teams to infiltrate and try and kill him. With out censored media, this war would have torn Russia apart and Vlad would be making a quick exit, one way or another.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516207986993254407
yep, it has


----------



## topcat (Apr 19, 2022)

Snippy said:


> You got some nerve posting fabricated lies to destroy this nation after lucifers minions gutted it as you endorse CNN corporate beast system brainwashijng operation after proven record breaking democratic election fraud and vaccination genocide.
> You support the serpents of Ukraine and piss on your own border run down by hordes of serpents coming to rape
> America. USA is finished because of sellouts like you.
> Time to enter eternal death, demonspawn


Sacrifice yourself. I triple dog dare ya'.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2022)

As I mentioned before, one way to get aggressive with Vlad is to pour Russian language TV and radio into Russia along with free satellite TV service and streaming on YouTube etc. All those Russian TV and radio people who left the country could be working out of Kyiv in several different stations, more might leave if they knew they had jobs waiting. If Belarus falls it puts those directional transmitters closer to Moscow. 80% of the population lives in western Russia, most in St Petersburg and Moscow and surrounding areas could receive TV from directional transmitters along the borders of Finland, Belarus, Georgia and Ukraine, all networked from Kyiv or Minsk with Russian owners and TV people speaking Russian to Russians.

China could help out with jammers, but if they were quietly told we would put tariffs on imported Chinese electronics, they might reconsider making and supplying them. There are many other Asian countries who can fill this roll these days and automation makes manufacturing more feasible at home. Hit them hard with sanctions in the right places, those industries we want to bring back or shift to other low wage countries. I don't think many people will be able to afford cable in Russia soon, the government will probably provide it for free, so they can get the party line across. Anybody with an home made directional antenna should be able to pick up one of the many digital channels modern TVs can receive.

The first place to get aggressive is in the information war, radio TV are part of that picture too and would cost almost nothing when compared to war. This war is bigger than Ukraine now and while we are sitting on the sidelines, our arms, training and technology are in the fight and making a difference. The atrocities proved the necessity of a hard line on Putin and a united front by liberal democracies who live by the rule of law, who are at war with a ruthless nuked up dictator and proven enemy of liberal democracies everywhere. Time to deal with him, he will attack us continuously anyway, just as he has always done, while playing politicians of all stripes for suckers.

Plan and ready a stealth first strike to eliminate Russia's nuclear options with mostly precision conventional weapons, just incase ya need to. Follow up on the cities with subs or ICBMs, if required, the point being to save our cities and their's too and avoid nuclear winter along the way. A better plan than MAD, for dealing with a madman, a stealth first strike to take all his nukes and launch capabilities out, we also know where their subs are all the time and they are shadowed by attack subs. Cross your fingers that it works and we never have to find out if it would, it would be done as an act of desperation, a way to avoid nuclear winter, that might cause it. Conventional attacks would follow on air defense and nuke sites with planes and special forces etc. Whittle Vlad's army down to a fraction of it's current size with no modern arms. Sounds far fetched, but someone is war gaming it with a simulator now in the Pentagon and working out a plan, if they haven't done it all already, it's their job to have a plan for all contingencies, even this one.


----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2022)

Snippy said:


> . . . . . . . . . just like the kvd jabs wiping out the USA.
> We're all being exterminated for population control .
> Corporate beast system vaxx genocide


Could you please send some of the population control to Florida. Way too many of our old folks wash their hands, try to avoid crowded indoor spaces and when they can't, wear masks. Lots of them have taken the jab and got boosted. Personally I think it is pretty rude that they are not helping out by dying. Just the fact we are known as the "crazy" state, yet Texas and New York have beat us in the dead contest, is embarrassing.


----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How much is scrap steal worth these days? Say around $100/metric ton, delivered to the yard and the thing is 41 tons, so I'd take it for $20.! If a fellow could transport it, ya might make 4 grand out of the deal, depending on where it had to go to collect the cash.


I'm sure the price of scrap will tank.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 19, 2022)

Snippy said:


> They were lining up bioweapons labs for mass genocide against Russia just like the kvd jabs wiping out the USA.
> We're all being exterminated for population control .
> Corporate beast system vaxx genocide


The people in Ukraine are dying from lead poisoning.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It has to be a democracy of some kind with independent courts, a benevolent dictator won't do, once he's gone, who replaces him? Not many Russians are against the will of the people, they've been running a sham democracy for a long time, even the Soviet Union had "elections". They have the form of democracy, but not the substance now, the ruling party is popular because there are no alternatives, they are dead or in prison. No open and free media, if there were, a fluent Russian speaker like Zelenskiy (former Russian TV celebrity) would have destroyed Vlad in his own back yard on TV after a month of war. Vlad knows this and it's why he censored the media so heavily and quickly, why he sent so many kill teams to infiltrate and try and kill him. With out censored media, this war would have torn Russia apart and Vlad would be making a quick exit, one way or another.


we cannot make that decision for them. the russian people have to decide what direction to go in. if they pick democracy, more power to them. if they don't, then we have to respect their decision, and keep a wary eye on them. i hope that they're in a position to make any kind of choice after this. if putin remains in power, there's very little we can do about it without escalating the conflict, which is essentially what we're trying not to do. if putin is ousted, one way or another, then it is up to the russians to decide what they want, and it's up to us to respect that. if we try to set up a puppet government, do you not think China and Xi might have something to say about it? do we want to antagonize them this soon after nearly having WW3 in our laps?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Is this you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummmmm, there's a good chance he doesn't vote..most of their hard core really does not. It's weird. Probably because there's rules involved and well you know how rules go over with them.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It has to be a democracy of some kind with independent courts, a benevolent dictator won't do, once he's gone, who replaces him? Not many Russians are against the will of the people, they've been running a sham democracy for a long time, even the Soviet Union had "elections". They have the form of democracy, but not the substance now, the ruling party is popular because there are no alternatives, they are dead or in prison. No open and free media, if there were, a fluent Russian speaker like Zelenskiy (former Russian TV celebrity) would have destroyed Vlad in his own back yard on TV after a month of war. Vlad knows this and it's why he censored the media so heavily and quickly, why he sent so many kill teams to infiltrate and try and kill him. With out censored media, this war would have torn Russia apart and Vlad would be making a quick exit, one way or another.


If I were Russian, I'd be wondering why the west just up and left my country en masse.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 19, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> _*And that's what destroyed America*_
> *LUCIFERS KIDS*
> _*Designed to be unlimited chaos which kills everything until there's nothing left.
> View attachment 5120958*_


There is a possibility he could be talking about Matthew 13:25.

Also, Slaughter of the Innocents.

Troll watches too much TV..this is the storyline of EVIL Sunday nights on CBS returning June 12th. 2 seasons so you have time to catch-up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> If I were Russian, I'd be wondering why the west just up and left my country en masse.


putin has told them already. he tells them everything he wants them to know. but the truth seems to filtering through. when enough don't believe him anymore, shit will start to happen, but we aren't there yet.

https://www.cnn.com/videos/tv/2022/03/09/amanpour-volkov-ukraine-putin-russia.cnn


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 19, 2022)

Snippy said:


> I'm one of the angels that throws the wicked into the eternal furnace still in the flesh.
> Come fukk with me serpent pigeon


SOYLENT IS PEOPLE !


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what's it like living in an alternate universe? how do you travel back and forth to this one?
> is it a big machine, that leaves a burning ring around you when you land naked, like in terminator? or do you land quietly, but disoriented, like in 12 monkeys? is that what is wrong with you now? time travel disorientation? but dimensional travel, instead of time travel?....or are you just really stupid?


I was thinking more like Ace Ventura out of Rhino’s Ass.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2022)

*Ukraine Claims To Have Leaked Personal Information Of Russian Troops, Spies*





Ukraine's intelligence service claims to have leaked the personal information of more than 2,000 Russian soldiers and spies. Former senior CIA intelligence service officer Marc Polymeropoulos joins Morning Joe to discuss.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we cannot make that decision for them. the russian people have to decide what direction to go in. if they pick democracy, more power to them. if they don't, then we have to respect their decision, and keep a wary eye on them. i hope that they're in a position to make any kind of choice after this. if putin remains in power, there's very little we can do about it without escalating the conflict, which is essentially what we're trying not to do. if putin is ousted, one way or another, then it is up to the russians to decide what they want, and it's up to us to respect that. if we try to set up a puppet government, do you not think China and Xi might have something to say about it? do we want to antagonize them this soon after nearly having WW3 in our laps?


No puppet government, but not one that believes and spouts pan Russian heartland bullshit, or all the sanctions stay on. Their treatment depends on their behavior and that largely depends on their form of government. Authoritarians always need an enemy, an "other", if they don't exist, they will create strawmen, works in America too. When they stop looking for an "other" and start looking inward, then they can be dealt with. When they genuinely want to better themselves and not live in needless fear, while behaving like animals. We can't deal with Vlad or even one of his heirs, if he comes from the same bunch of KGB assholes and is stuck with the same stupid ideas.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 19, 2022)

Snippy said:


> NBC, CBS, ABC, CNN is all fabricated lies 24 7


Birds aren't real.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2022)

*Biden Can Seize Russian Cash In U.S., Harvard law Professor Says*





Harvard Law Professor Laurence Tribe joins MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell to explain his belief that current U.S. law allows Pres. Biden to liquidate tens of billions of dollars Russia has in the U.S. in foreign exchange reserves which officials have already frozen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2022)

The Raputitsa, the spring rainy season in Eastern Europe that stretches from Poland to the Urals, which will last until near the end of May. No sane military launches a large offensive near Kiev or the Donbas during this time when it can rain inches a day for days on end. The Pripet marshes, the area surrounding Kiev, areas near the Dnepr, Dniester, Mius, and Don rivers are all deep mud swamps off the roads right now. Historically only military despots have launched offensives in these areas during the Raputitsa, and all have lost hugely. Only Totalitarian leaders have shown to have the internal political power to be able to force the launch of an offensive against all sane and non-sycophantic military advice.


----------



## printer (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## printer (Apr 19, 2022)

Sanctions v. propaganda in Russia: 'A fight between the fridge and the TV set' - CNN Video


Ahead of his appearance at the Geneva Summit for Human Rights and Democracy on April 6, Leonid Volkov, chief of staff to Alexey Navalny, says Putin support is "vanishing" as the truth of the Ukraine war filters through.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> putin has told them already. he tells them everything he wants them to know. but the truth seems to filtering through. when enough don't believe him anymore, shit will start to happen, but we aren't there yet.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/videos/tv/2022/03/09/amanpour-volkov-ukraine-putin-russia.cnn


Why the ruble is no longer worth anything? Why they can't bank..where's the internet?

I'd have a few questions.

Yeah the Nazis..that's the ticket!


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Apr 19, 2022)

printer said:


>


I read his book "Red Notice" ~5 years ago; a fascinating insight on doing business in Russia and the rampant corruption; highly recommended.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2022)

*What makes the RUSSIAN ARMY so INEFFECTIVE? - VisualPolitik EN*


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> Could you please send some of the population control to Florida. Way too many of our old folks wash their hands, try to avoid crowded indoor spaces and when they can't, wear masks. Lots of them have taken the jab and got boosted. Personally I think it is pretty rude that they are not helping out by dying. Just the fact we are known as the "crazy" state, yet Texas and New York have beat us in the dead contest, is embarrassing.


Blame warm sunny locations 
Bastards always. Outside grilling and chilling


----------



## printer (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> There is a possibility he could be talking about Matthew 13:25.
> 
> Also, Slaughter of the Innocents.
> 
> Troll watches too much TV..this is the storyline of EVIL Sunday nights on CBS returning June 12th. 2 seasons so you have time to catch-up.


Ummm ok. I’m pretty busy with spring chores but perhaps later .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Why the ruble is no longer worth anything? Why they can't bank..where's the internet?
> 
> I'd have a few questions.
> 
> Yeah the Nazis..that's the ticket!


that is the ticket right now. the term nazi has special significance to the russians after WW2, and if applied properly, will buy you a lot of credibility with the general populace. putin is capitalizing on that right now, but it will only go so far. but as far as the average russian knows right now, they're trying to secure their border with a state that has a significant number of neo nazi groups, some of which have a fair amount of control over the Ukrainian government. they think the ethnic russian population of the donbas region is being oppressed, and that they need to help them, and stop the nazis, who just coincidentally, are helping the US with biological weapons research...and that NATO is just a tool of the west, namely the US, and are not to be trusted


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 19, 2022)

Snippy said:


> Don't worry, serpent baby, I'm leaving for good, I'll remember how I was treated here by demon scum


Sometimes I forget how truly comedic people are.

You are a funny guy.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 19, 2022)

Snippy said:


> I tried to find one lie Putin said anywhere... Can't find it
> But
> Fareed be porking Stelters greasy flab like a septic licking sewer bunny
> And
> ...


"Russia is not invading Ukraine." That might count as a lie.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 19, 2022)

Although not directly related to Ukraine ….. IMO china will end up as another can of worms for the world to deal with.
Reeks of ol nazi camps …

Watch this while still available…..



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514647426375815168
Automatic weapons - “ All for your health ….. “ 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515964875234816005


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


His penis is showing.


----------



## printer (Apr 19, 2022)

*Ukraine gets additional aircraft, plane parts to bolster fleet*
Ukraine has been given additional fighter aircraft and aircraft parts from other countries to increase its fleet amid Russia’s attack, the Pentagon’s top spokesperson said Tuesday. 

“I would just say, without getting into what other nations are providing, that they have received additional platforms and parts to be able to increase their fleet size, their aircraft fleet size. I think I’d leave it at that,” press secretary John Kirby told reporters. 

He also said Ukrainian forces have received support “to get some of their fixed wing aircraft more operable again,” and now have available to them more fixed-wing fighter aircraft than they did two weeks ago. 

“That’s not by accident,” Kirby said. “That’s because other nations who have experience with those kinds of aircraft have been able to help them get more aircraft up and running.” 

The United States has begun to flow into Europe security assistance for Ukraine from the $800 million lethal aid package approved by the Biden administration last week. 

A flight carrying such assistance arrived in Europe yesterday, with seven more expected to arrive on the continent in the next 24 hours, a U.S. defense official told reporters earlier Tuesday. 

The overall package includes 11 Mi-17 helicopters, 300 Switchblade drones, 18 Howitzers, 200 M113 armored personnel carriers, 10 counter-artillery radars, 500 Javelin anti-tank missiles, chemical attack protective equipment, body armor and helmets. 

“None of these shipments sit around very long before being offloaded off of aircraft and onloaded appropriately in ground transportation to get them into Ukraine,” the official added. 








Ukraine gets additional aircraft, plane parts to bolster fleet


Ukraine has been given additional fighter aircraft and aircraft parts from other countries to increase its fleet amid Russia’s attack, the Pentagon’s top spokesperson said Tuesday. “I would j…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Apr 19, 2022)

*Defense & National Security — Europe sends dire warning on Mariupol*
A European official said Tuesday that Russia will control the Ukrainian city of Mariupol within days and warned the atrocities will far exceed what the world has witnessed thus far. 

*European official warns Mariupol will fall within days*
The Ukrainian city of Mariupol will be controlled by Russia within days, according to an assessment by a European official, who warned that atrocities against civilians in the southern port city will likely far exceed the massacres witnessed in Bucha.

“Mariupol will be controlled in the coming days,” the official said.

The warning comes two days after Ukraine rejected Russia’s demands to surrender in Mariupol, and Russia looks to a renewed effort in eastern Ukraine. 









Defense & National Security — Europe sends dire warning on Mariupol


A European official said Tuesday that Russia will control the Ukrainian city of Mariupol within days and warned the atrocities will far exceed what the world has witnessed thus far. We’…




thehill.com


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5121086View attachment 5121087View attachment 5121088



*Now there is a Wife making sure her lover lays next to her quietly as she talks to her Husband. *


----------



## printer (Apr 19, 2022)

Under a paywall but you get the idea.

*Chinese diplomats head to eastern Europe as suspicions grow over Russia ties *
Beijing’s unwillingness to condemn Moscow over its invasion of Ukraine has added to long-held concerns about China among former soviet states, analyst says. Delegation will also be trying to revive the ‘17+1’ platform after Lithuania’s departure but ‘it won’t be an easy task’

China is sending a delegation to eight countries in central and eastern Europe as it tries to stem growing suspicions in the region over its “no-limits” ties with Moscow.

It will be the first Chinese diplomatic delegation to the region since Russian President Vladimir Putin ordered a military operation in Ukraine on February 24.

Huo Yuzhen, China’s special representative to China-Central and Eastern Europe Cooperation, will head a delegation to the Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary, Croatia, Slovenia, Estonia, Latvia and Poland, according to Wang Lutong, the director general of European affairs at China’s foreign ministry.
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/diplomacy/article/3174813/chinese-diplomats-head-eastern-europe-suspicions-grow-over


----------



## printer (Apr 19, 2022)

*Kazakhstan slowly backing away from its Russian ally *
Nur-Sultan says it won’t be ‘tool’ to circumvent Western sanctions while Moscow subtly squeezes Kazakh oil shipments through its territory 

Russia’s ally Kazakhstan is struggling to balance close ties with Moscow and its own national interests as the war in Ukraine creates destabilizing ripple effects across Central Asia. Kazakh authorities have not openly supported Russia’s invasion and are making moves that could, at least to a certain extent, distance Nur-Sultan from the Kremlin.

Ever since Russian President Vladimir Putin launched his “special military operation” in Ukraine, Kazakhstan has tried to cling to a neutral stance.









Kazakhstan slowly backing away from its Russian ally


Russia’s ally Kazakhstan is struggling to balance close ties with Moscow and its own national interests as the war in Ukraine creates destabilizing ripple effects across Central Asia. Kazakh author…




asiatimes.com


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 19, 2022)

This is unacceptable IMO.

https://montreal.ctvnews.ca/it-s-absurd-debate-over-cancelled-performance-by-russian-piano-prodigy-in-montreal-1.5814506


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2022)

printer said:


> *Defense & National Security — Europe sends dire warning on Mariupol*
> A European official said Tuesday that Russia will control the Ukrainian city of Mariupol within days and warned the atrocities will far exceed what the world has witnessed thus far.
> 
> *European official warns Mariupol will fall within days*
> ...


the Moskva was reportedly sunk southish of Odesa which is west of the Crimea. 
The Sea of Azov is east and northeast of Crimea.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Apr 19, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> This is unacceptable IMO.
> 
> https://montreal.ctvnews.ca/it-s-absurd-debate-over-cancelled-performance-by-russian-piano-prodigy-in-montreal-1.5814506


Freedom Fries


----------



## printer (Apr 19, 2022)

And I thought they were such great friends.

*Pakistan, Afghanistan teeter toward a border war *
Pakistan launches lethal airstrikes on Afghan territory in response to cross-border militant attacks on its security forces 

Afghanistan and Pakistan are careening towards war, a dramatic downturn in bilateral relations just months after the Taliban seized power in Kabul with Islamabad’s suspected tacit, if not clandestine, support.

On April 14, Afghan border forces fired 35 shells and opened indiscriminate fire at Pakistani check posts in the Chitral area. The assault continued for well over six hours, according to news reports.


----------



## printer (Apr 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the Moskva was reportedly sunk southish of Odesa which is west of the Crimea.
> The Sea of Azov is east and northeast of Crimea.


Yes, I posted a picture showing where it was a day or two ago. I just did not bother editing out that line.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2022)

printer said:


> Yes, I posted a picture showing where it was a day or two ago. I just did not bother editing out that line.


No worries, my ocd


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 19, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Freedom Fries


I try to forget about that stupid shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Freedom Fries


In retrospect this was a wedge for the far right.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2022)

More arms for Ukraine, the focus being on heavy artillery and ammo.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








US, UK, Canada pledge Ukraine artillery


The leaders of the United States, Britain and Canada have pledged to send more artillery weaponry to Ukraine in the face of an all-out Russian assault on that countr...




www.seymourtelegraph.com.au


----------



## Moflow (Apr 20, 2022)

*'They're a disgrace' EU fury as bloc 'directly funding' Putin's horror war just DAYS ago*
*THE EUROPEAN UNION did not stop arms sales to Russia until eleven days ago, a source says.









'They're a disgrace' EU fury as bloc 'directly funding' Putin's horror war just DAYS ago


THE EUROPEAN UNION did not stop arms sales to Russia until eleven days ago, a source says.




www.express.co.uk




*


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is the ticket right now. the term nazi has special significance to the russians after WW2, and if applied properly, will buy you a lot of credibility with the general populace. putin is capitalizing on that right now, but it will only go so far. but as far as the average russian knows right now, they're trying to secure their border with a state that has a significant number of neo nazi groups, some of which have a fair amount of control over the Ukrainian government. they think the ethnic russian population of the donbas region is being oppressed, and that they need to help them, and stop the nazis, who just coincidentally, are helping the US with biological weapons research...and that NATO is just a tool of the west, namely the US, and are not to be trusted


You know, it had special significance in America as well.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> More arms for Ukraine, the focus being on heavy artillery and ammo.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


One place I wouldn't mind having boots on the ground to obliterate that fucker..throw everything that's not nailed down at them (training pending).

The Afghans fucked us- that won't happen here.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You know, it had special significance in America as well.


not the same...the nazis didn't march into America, destroying over 1000 planes the first day, and reaching over 300 miles into our territory within 3 days.. nor did they kill over 800,000 Americans, and wound over 6 Million more....
the russians have ample reason to hate the very name nazi...and yet they practice the same behavior, themselves...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You know, it had special significance in America as well.


Yeah but here in America they didn’t drive across half the land and then besiege Denver and Chicago for a year. Imagine.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516276200540459016
little update on phase 2, looks like a stalemate for the moment


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2022)

*Ex-Putin adviser proposes 'smart embargo' on Russia to end war*


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2022)

Looks like the planes are a coming and parts.......with specialized help





__





[live] /r/WorldNews Live Thread for the Russian Invasion of Ukraine


There's been some ambiguity over what exactly Defense Spokesperson Kirby said earlier regarding planes. The full transcript of the press...




www.reddit.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2022)

and they're are prolly more.......

just gotta root them out


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516526509426683924


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2022)

keep'em coming..they can use all they can get right now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516587707052482564


----------



## Moflow (Apr 20, 2022)

Theres loads of Russian military airfields. Take out these airfields somehow and neutralize their air force.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2022)

Moflow said:


> Theres loads of Russian military airfields. Take out these airfields somehow and neutralize their air force.
> View attachment 5121649


start with the donbas and luk ones first and then turn to crimea, from the looks of it most of the flights are coming from those areas.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2022)

*Ukraine War: President Putin shifts focus to Donbas region*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> keep'em coming..they can use all they can get right now
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516587707052482564


They get to test stuff out in combat and might be paid for them later by Uncle Sam or with Russian money, also Uncle Sam has a very big black budget for such things that probably just got a big increase. They make several kinds of military drones that could be very helpful.


----------



## topcat (Apr 20, 2022)

Can't skate, can't play piano, chess, soccer. War is hell.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They get to test stuff out in combat and might be paid for them later by Uncle Sam or with Russian money, also Uncle Sam has a very big black budget for such things that probably just got a big increase. They make several kinds of military drones that could be very helpful.


well some kind of deal was struck....what it is, no one will know.....they need 300 and 600's on a mass production.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2022)

remind me to never take a deep dive into 1939 Poland arena......then i won't find this.....



a nazi and a russian shaking hands...smh


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> start with the donbas and luk ones first and then turn to crimea, from the looks of it most of the flights are coming from those areas.....


They are breaking Vlad's army where it want's to fight, they lose more men on advance and are vulnerable then. If Vlad wants to feed units in piecemeal before they are ready for an overwhelming attack it's so much the better for the Ukrainians, who can destroy them as new supplies and arms are arriving. It's called reinforcing failure. The weapons and ammo they are screaming for, is not just to defend themselves, but to destroy Vlad's army in Ukraine. If they wait to blow up railway bridges in Russia to cut the Russians off we will know their intentions. When they turn on the south they will blow the bridge at Kerch and trap the Russian forces there, meanwhile he's pouring more shit in. When the flow starts to go the other way, back to Russia they attack the bridge at Kerch. Vlad can't replace his loses in equipment and especially technology and will need to reform the army from top to bottom, but there are problems with this for dictatorships

Defeat them in the east first though and when they try to retreat blow the railway bridges to prevent their escape, even go into Russia to do it. Destroy their fuel logistics with drone, artillery and guerilla attacks to immobilize his equipment and force them to either destroy it or give it to the Ukrainians.

They say the Ukrainians have 40,000 troops fighting in the Donbass, plus let's say another 60,000 in reserve and fighting there and on the eastern front. The regular Ukrainian army was almost 200K before the war and many reservists, who severed since 2014 are back in again, also they've been training and equipping more units. Then there are reserves of which there are several different kinds, but they can hold defensive positions in inactive sectors and do other tasks that free up regular troops. So right now I'd say the Ukrainians have at least 300K regular army personnel mostly combat troops. So where are the other 200K troops in the Ukrainian army? The way I have it figured they have about a third of their soldiers deployed in the east along with local reserve units. So far they lost probably around 20K killed and wounded and the Russians 3 times that or more. The Ukrainians have a waiting list of people wanting to join the army and they try to pay bribes to join the territorials, the Russians are scraping the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> well some kind of deal was struck....what it is, no one will know.....they need 300 and 600's on a mass production.....


Production is slow, but America had a stock pile of 7,000 I believe and Turkey and the UK make them under license. I think with the addition of some more arms and lot's of ammo the Ukrainians might win this war by summer. A lot of shit they signed up for won't arrive for awhile, it's for the second round, if there is one. I said the Ukrainians could win the war in the sense of ejecting Russia from all of it's territory or most of it, the fighting won't end then though. Vlad's ass hole is pretty sore now but it will be raw by summer, so unless someone kills the fucker expect no peace, but a lot of pain for Vlad and the Ukrainians too.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are breaking Vlad's army where it want's to fight, they lose more men on advance and are vulnerable then. If Vlad wants to feed units in piecemeal before they are ready for an overwhelming attack it's so much the better for the Ukrainians, who can destroy them as new supplies and arms are arriving. It's called reinforcing failure. The weapons and ammo they are screaming for, is not just to defend themselves, but to destroy Vlad's army in Ukraine. If they wait to blow up railway bridges in Russia to cut the Russians off we will know their intentions. When they turn on the south they will blow the bridge at Kerch and trap the Russian forces there, meanwhile he's pouring more shit in. When the flow starts to go the other way, back to Russia they attack the bridge at Kerch. Vlad can't replace his loses in equipment and especially technology and will need to reform the army from top to bottom, but there are problems with this for dictatorships
> 
> Defeat them in the east first though and when they try to retreat blow the railway bridges to prevent their escape, even go into Russia to do it. Destroy their fuel logistics with drone, artillery and guerilla attacks to immobilize his equipment and force them to either destroy it or give it to the Ukrainians.
> 
> They say the Ukrainians have 40,000 troops fighting in the Donbass, plus let's say another 60,000 in reserve and fighting there and on the eastern front. The regular Ukrainian army was almost 200K before the war and many reservists, who severed since 2014 are back in again, also they've been training and equipping more units. Then there are reserves of which there are several different kinds, but they can hold defensive positions in inactive sectors and do other tasks that free up regular troops. So right now I'd say the Ukrainians have at least 300K regular army personnel mostly combat troops. So where are the other 200K troops in the Ukrainian army? The way I have it figured they have about a third of their soldiers deployed in the east along with local reserve units. So far they lost probably around 20K killed and wounded and the Russians 3 times that or more. The Ukrainians have a waiting list of people wanting to join the army and they try to pay bribes to join the territorials, the Russians are scraping the bottom of the barrel.


You know Rome could never take the North in UK- because the Barbarians and you know what? That land is now known as Ireland

They ,knew the land could appear, disappear and reappear.


----------



## printer (Apr 20, 2022)

*Russia and China nightmare as UK scientists analyse secrets of Putin's prized fighter jet*
*BRITISH and American scientists are analysing the secret long-range targeting mechanism of Russia's most advanced fighter jet, sources confirmed last night.*
And their findings could make a "huge difference" in how the West conducts air-to-air combat with both Russia and China. Ukrainian troops shot down the Sukhoi Su-35S using short-range missiles two weeks ago. Specialists with the Ukrainian Air Force were able to retrieve vital and hitherto classified elements from its burnt-out remains and informed British intelligence.

And their findings could make a "huge difference" in how the West conducts air-to-air combat with both Russia and China. Ukrainian troops shot down the Sukhoi Su-35S using short-range missiles two weeks ago. Specialists with the Ukrainian Air Force were able to retrieve vital and hitherto classified elements from its burnt-out remains and informed British intelligence.









UK scientists analyse secrets of Putin's prized fighter jet


BRITISH and American scientists are analysing the secret long-range targeting mechanism of Russia's most advanced fighter jet, sources confirmed last night.




www.express.co.uk





Unintended consequences of war.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You know Rome could never take the North in UK- because the Barbarians and you know what? That land is now known as Ireland.
> Do you mean Scotland?
> 
> The Romans never conquered Ireland. They did not even try. The closest they came was 20 years after the invasion of Anglesey, when Agricola, another governor, eyeballed the north coast of Ulster.
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2022)

oh this shit is hillarious......what do you think would happen with the russians started speaking at G20.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516808476093255680
they walked out


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 20, 2022)

You are correct and I did mean Scotland..was hurrying out and typed Ireland accidentally.. You caught me @Jimdamick is always on my mind.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You are correct and I did mean Scotland..was hurrying out and typed Ireland accidentally.. You caught me @Jimdamick is always on my mind.


That's sad


----------



## Moflow (Apr 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You are correct and I did mean Scotland..was hurrying out and typed Ireland accidentally.. You caught me @Jimdamick is always on my mind.


They done a bit of trading tho.
No harm done lol


----------



## HGCC (Apr 20, 2022)

printer said:


> But most of the regions have not been too keen on the US as the CIA has propped up dictators against the people. So it is a case of the devil you know as compared to the devil you do not know telling you the devil you know is doing bad things.


It's a bit of an old post, but both my wife and I work with a number of eastern europe/Russian people. It is really interesting to see who follows what news. A pretty decent chunk put faith in RT reporting. The doctors my wife works with and their families all got the vaccine and don't buy the bs; the nurses all thought America was lying and refused to take it. Love me some sociology.

What's odd though is that other ethnic groups don't seem to do that. I know a bunch of Chinese and Indian people...they aren't putting faith in their news media over ours. *China in particular, haven't really explicitly discussed it with Indians but they all like the British TV so figured they watch that news.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2022)

Liberal democracies also have populations who count and vote! Just like in Ukraine, what the public thinks and feels makes a big difference. The media just informs the people in many cases and the governments go along, nobody needs to lead public opinion on this one, we can see it with our own eyes. Shit, even most republicans can see the difference between right and wrong on this issue!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about what's in it for the West....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2022)

*What to expect in the next phase of Russia’s war*


----------



## Moflow (Apr 20, 2022)

‘This truly unique weapon will strengthen the combat potential of our armed forces, reliably ensure the security of Russia from external threats and make those who, in the heat of aggressive rhetoric, try to threaten our country, think twice









Vladimir Putin test-fires an ICBM which can destroy France in one shot


Vladimir Putin ordered the test firing of his Sarmat RS-28 'Satan II' missile - which is capable of carrying enough nuclear warheads to destroy France in a single strike.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2022)

*Secret Russian Ammunition Warehouse DISCOVERED in Kharkiv*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2022)

*Ukraine’s Fight For Donbas*


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 20, 2022)

The mad midget sounds like he's masturbating when he talks about his ICBM launch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2022)

*WHAT WE LEARNED FROM THE FIRST DAY OF RUSSIA'S BIG DONBAS OFFENSIVE || 2022*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2022)

I think Bill Browder has the best take on Putin, he is partly driven by the heartland bullshit, but it's greed and being corrupted by power that drives him. He says Putin is worth $200 billion, then go get it and give it to Ukraine.

Vlad started out with 170 undermanned Battalion Tactical Groups (BTG) total, he committed 100 to120 of them to Ukraine already. Of the 850 or so people in a BTG only about 230 soldiers are combat troops, the rest operate tanks and various other support vehicles and equipment. The BTGs are severely undermanned and about a quarter or more of them are conscripts, they don't have nearly enough troops or trucks to support them.

According to some sources the Russians have lost half of their tanks already and over 1000 fighting vehicles besides that. Some estimates put their number of dead at close to 20,000 troops with 3 to 4 times that wounded enough to be out of the fight. Let's be generous and say they lost 60,000 troops so far, though I suspect it is much higher. Vlad started out with a little over 200K, lost 60K troops already and before the month is out, he might lose another significant number, Say 100,000 troops killed and wounded, about half the number he started with. The heavy arms from NATO have only started to arrive and Guerilla safari season is yet to start, but they will with the greening of the undergrowth and trees.

Ukraine has an army of well over 300K these days and a reserve of a couple of million at least, they have a waiting list for the army of volunteers and are training, equipping and forming new battalions weekly in the west. Meanwhile heavy weapons and ammo are flowing in from the west along with some advanced weapons and aircraft, more will be forthcoming. IMHO it is best for the west and Ukraine to defeat Vlad and bleed him white ASAP, eject him from Ukraine and keep building up Ukraine militarily and economically. Start a pipeline into Europe from the east when the Russians are gone and start developing the gas resources. Vlad won't have much when it's over, he might have a big army, but no equipment or much ammo left to equip them with in a technologically and economically crippled economy and a country filled with uneducated morons.

*What Putin’s past tells us about where Russia’s war goes next*





Russia invaded Ukraine in late February, but financier Bill Browder said he’s tried to warn governments about Vladimir Putin’s corruption and violence for years longer. Judy Woodruff asks Browder about his new book, “Freezing Order,” which details what he learned and the risks he faced exposing a money laundering ring tied to Putin, and what that tells us about where the war in Ukraine goes next.


----------



## GoatSoup (Apr 20, 2022)

Why isn't anyone talking about...
*The Drone Gap!
Best Combat Drone 2021 - Why Not of USA*

It goes on to say, the Russians are ahead of the USA! However, The tuber only considered the Stratigic, heavy metel versions. What about Switchblades? 
Putting the recon at the Platoon level where it can pull the infantry's fat out of the fire for couple
hundred bucks is a good investment.
Spending a few billion on Total Global Dominance might be appealing to a few though.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 21, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Who the fuck traded with who?


Sorry Jimmy, I shoulda been more precise, I meant the Romans trading with the Irish lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> Why isn't anyone talking about...
> *The Drone Gap!
> Best Combat Drone 2021 - Why Not of USA*
> 
> ...


The video is full of shit, I only watched a few minutes of it, he was implying Russia was ahead technologically in fighter drone development. That would mean the Russians are ahead in stealth technology, satellite control, electronics and advanced AI! WTF do they use magic.  

Before the war Russia had an economy smaller than Italy's, since then it has been cut in half or soon will be. They don't make much advanced tech and have to import most of the electronics for their military, much from NATO countries. The Russians cut way back on education near the end of Soviet times and it has gotten worse with Vlad, this means it can't harness the brain power of the nation to progress technologically.

Clean Vlad out of advanced weapons and even tanks and he can't replace them, either because he doesn't have the cash or access to the technology. So the plan is to bleed Vlad white economically and militarily by destroying as much of his equipment in Ukraine as possible. Once we remove his fangs, it will take a long time for him to grow them back. Beating the shit out of Vlad and destroying his army or at least it's equipment is unfortunately the only path to peace.


----------



## HGCC (Apr 21, 2022)

We need to send more weapons and urge NATO to get in there. Call me Darth Vader, but I think peace through violence is what needs to occur. I don't see putin stopping anytime soon, he doesn't have a reason to stop. The rest of the world views him as a war criminal, at that point your only option is to be powerful enough that you can't be prosecuted for it. Putin could have projected that strength previously, but has exposed himself as the emperor with no clothes. If we let Ukraine fall, those clothes become visible and shit will just further escalate. Russia looks like a punk bitch at this point, they are going to take swings at poland/finland/etc.; those countries russia views as parts of its empire that just told them to suck it.

I do think put put will be killed by his own people. It would be very funny if it was part of a riot/revolt over quarter pounders and McRibs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

HGCC said:


> We need to send more weapons and urge NATO to get in there. Call me Darth Vader, but I think peace through violence is what needs to occur. I don't see putin stopping anytime soon, he doesn't have a reason to stop. The rest of the world views him as a war criminal, at that point your only option is to be powerful enough that you can't be prosecuted for it. Putin could have projected that strength previously, but has exposed himself as the emperor with no clothes. If we let Ukraine fall, those clothes become visible and shit will just further escalate. Russia looks like a punk bitch at this point, they are going to take swings at poland/finland/etc.; those countries russia views as parts of its empire that just told them to suck it.
> 
> I do think put put will be killed by his own people. It would be very funny if it was part of a riot/revolt over quarter pounders and McRibs.


I think we need to send more and better weapons, the Ukrainians can do the job, if we supply the arms and munitions. No need to send NATO troops, at this point the Ukrainians want to kill the Russians themselves and it would humiliate Vlad even more. We need to get serious about this shit and stop fucking around on supplying arms and ammo. Everything we give Ukraine is an investment and every tank they destroy is one less we have to deal with.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Germany delivers 'terrible excuse' not to help Ukraine: General Jack Keane*





It's "pretty unsatisfactory" Germany is not going to export the heavy weapons requested by Ukraine to aid in its war against Russia, says Former US Army Vice Chief of Staff General Jack Keane.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 21, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> That's sad


I totally set you up for something we'd still be laughing about.

Fail.

You're so much better than that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

*Putin Will ‘Take The Blame’ When Ukraine War Fails, Russia Expert Says*





Yale History Professor Timothy Snyder joins MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell to discuss how isolated Vladimir Putin is from the truth about the how the war is going amid reports that Kremlin insiders are concerned Putin’s war is a catastrophic mistake and why Putin will have a “tricky time” trying to claim victory to celebrate on May 9th.


----------



## printer (Apr 21, 2022)

Guess Putin realizes how much it would have cost him.

*Putin calls off plan to storm Mariupol plant, opts for blockade instead*
President Vladimir Putin called off plans for the Russian military to storm the sprawling Azovstal steel plant in the Ukrainian port city of Mariupol and said on Thursday he wanted Ukrainian forces there to be hermetically sealed in instead. 

The full capture of Mariupol, which has been besieged by Russian forces for weeks, is a central part of Moscow’s plans to cut Ukraine off from the Sea of Azov and forge a land bridge connecting Russian-annexed Crimea to Russia.

Ramzan Kadyrov, the leader of Russia’s Chechnya region whose forces have been fighting in Mariupol, had suggested that the vast Azovstal facility, which covers more than 11 square kilometers (4.25 square miles), would be stormed after Ukrainian forces holed up inside ignored Russian offers to surrender.

But Putin, in a Kremlin meeting with Sergei Shoigu, his defense minister, gave the order to call off the plan to storm it, saying it was better to save the lives of Russian soldiers and officers and to sit back and wait while Ukrainian forces ran out of supplies.

“I consider the proposed storming of the industrial zone unnecessary,” Putin told Shoigu in a televised meeting at the Kremlin. “I order you to cancel it.

There is no need to climb into these catacombs and crawl underground through these industrial facilities,” he told Shoigu.

“Block off this industrial area so that a fly cannot not pass through.”

Putin called on the remaining Ukrainian fighters in Azovstal to lay down their arms, saying Russia would treat them with respect and provide medical assistance to those injured.




__





Putin calls off plan to storm Mariupol plant, opts for blockade instead


President Vladimir Putin called off plans for the Russian military to storm the sprawling Azovstal steel plant in the Ukrainian port city of Mariupol and said…




nationalpost.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> . . . . . . . . . .The Afghans fucked us- that won't happen here.


So true. How dare they to not have a long drawn out civil war like we wanted.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Apr 21, 2022)

Whats with the new “nuclear weapon”? Just got home, opened the tv, clickbait thumbnail ,,THE WORLD WILL END”


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2022)

One of my favorite Doctor Who scenes was when Brigadier Sir Alistair Gordon Lethbridge-Stewart declined the ride back in the TARDIS, and the Doctor told him he wasn't a true Scot because he was passing up a chance to get a refund on his train ticket.


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Whats with the new “nuclear weapon”? Just got home, opened the tv, clickbait thumbnail ,,THE WORLD WILL END”


It is more a new delivery system. poot-poot tested a new ICBM with the capacity of holding 10 MIRV's. Translation: One missile will hold ten nukes.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 21, 2022)

injinji said:


> One of my favorite Doctor Who scenes


You like Dr Who?
I love that show
Fucking excellent


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I totally set you up for something we'd still be laughing about.
> 
> Fail.
> 
> You're so much better than that.


Nope, you succeeded
I'm still smiling


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

*Zelensky's reaction to Trump's 2019 remark gets renewed attention*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

*Russian Recklessness Raises Alarm On Nuclear Power Plants*


----------



## Moflow (Apr 21, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Nope, you succeeded
> I'm still smiling


I know you like a wide of music Jimmy


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2022)

i get the strange feeling some one is cleaning house.....









Putin ally Vladislav Avayev found dead in his Moscow apartment


VLADISLAV Avayev, a close ally of Russia's President Vladimir Putin who is also a former vice-president of Gazprombank, has been found dead in his luxury apartment in Moscow.




www.express.co.uk














Russian Oligarch Sergey Protosenya and Family Found Dead in Spain


The incident comes amid reports from Moscow of another executive linked to a gas company who also allegedly killed his wife and daughter before committing suicide.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think we need to send more and better weapons, the Ukrainians can do the job, if we supply the arms and munitions. No need to send NATO troops, at this point the Ukrainians want to kill the Russians themselves and it would humiliate Vlad even more. We need to get serious about this shit and stop fucking around on supplying arms and ammo. Everything we give Ukraine is an investment and every tank they destroy is one less we have to deal with.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Germany delivers 'terrible excuse' not to help Ukraine: General Jack Keane*
> 
> ...


FUCK GERMANY...oohh it makes us uncomfortable to export weapons into a war zone.....not as fucking uncomfortable as the Ukrainians who need that weaponry to survive.
Germany is sentencing Ukrainians to death so they don't have to be uncomfortable....wonder how uncomfortable Germany will be after the war, when the rest of the world tells them to suck it


----------



## printer (Apr 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i get the strange feeling some one is cleaning house.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a coincidence.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2022)

printer said:


> Just a coincidence.



just

think that bring it up two 3 or 4 now that have been found....mysteriously


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2022)

injinji said:


> It is more a new delivery system. poot-poot tested a new ICBM with the capacity of holding 10 MIRV's. Translation: One missile will hold ten nukes.


if it will launch and fly all the way to it's destination. not trusting the russians to do anything right or well these days


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 21, 2022)

Moflow said:


> ‘This truly unique weapon will strengthen the combat potential of our armed forces, reliably ensure the security of Russia from external threats and make those who, in the heat of aggressive rhetoric, try to threaten our country, think twice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is he certain it works? Oligarchy

and the Password is: MOSKVA


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 21, 2022)

Moflow said:


> Sorry Jimmy, I shoulda been more precise, I meant the Romans trading with the Irish lol


Well alright now..I was gonna say..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i get the strange feeling some one is cleaning house.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck them, no fucking sympathy. who killed them? i don't care. was it putin? i don't care. was it murder/suicide? i don't care.
that's just two less potential war criminals that will have to be tried once the rest of the world FINALLY gets tired of putin's bullshit and FINALLY kicks his fucking ass, like we already should have done, before he murdered entire cities in Ukraine.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck them, no fucking sympathy. who killed them? i don't care. was it putin? i don't care. was it murder/suicide? i don't care.
> that's just two less potential war criminals that will have to be tried once the rest of the world FINALLY gets tired of putin's bullshit and FINALLY kicks his fucking ass, like we already should have done, before he murdered entire cities in Ukraine.


i hear ya.....seems like ol pooty is taking people out cause they are speaking up bout what's going on....you speak up.....you go the way of the baba yaga....russian mob tactics


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i hear ya.....seems like ol pooty is taking people out cause they are speaking up bout what's going on....you speak up.....you go the way of the baba yaga....russian mob tactics


and the entire world is letting him...time for it to stop


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

*Ex-CIA head reacts to audio purporting Russian troops feeling abandoned*


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 21, 2022)

Oleg Tinkov said:


> "In his Instagram post, Mr Tinkov said 90% of Russians were against the war in Ukraine and added "morons in any country are 10%". "I don't see a SINGLE beneficiary of this insane war! Innocent people and soldiers are dying," Mr Tinkov added. "Waking up with a hangover, the generals realised that they have a shit army. "And how will the army be good, if everything else in the country is shitty and mired in nepotism, sycophancy and servility?""


 









Russian tycoon lambasts country's 'massacre'


Businessman Oleg Tinkov is one of the most high profile Russians to publicly condemn the war.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

*What Russia's Losses In Ukraine Could Mean For Putin And Russia*


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 21, 2022)

Oooft, poor wee guy  At least he's out of it now.


----------



## printer (Apr 21, 2022)

*Alexandra Mertsalova about the secrets of closed shop windows*
“Either they are going to sacrifice someone, or they are calling on the spirit of the Swedish store to return to Russia,” the Baza Telegram channel described a video with a group dance of IKEA employees in a closed store in Moscow. The retailer's press service promptly reported that one of the meetings of the company's employees, which began with a warm-up, got on the record. But the Russians are unavoidable optimists: news feeds have already received reports of possible preparations for the opening of the chain's stores.

McDonald's has recently found itself in a similar situation. In mid-April, news appeared about the launch of closed restaurants of the chain as volunteer centers. The company also released a thematic TV commercial: a girl enters a dark restaurant and turns on the light in it. “So, you see, and everything will work, quietly and quietly, and it will work,” Boris Agatov, co-founder of New Retail, commented on the news in his channel. Full-scale opening of institutions, of course, did not happen.

Managers of shopping malls make forecasts about the imminent resumption of the work of brands, peeping at the activity behind closed windows: employees of some chains move around the hall, even managed to hang up their summer collection.

The desire to see good signs in the unexpected actions of international companies that have suspended their work in Russia is quite understandable: citizens miss them greatly. According to a survey by Otkritie Bank, for 27% of the Russians surveyed, the exit from the IKEA market is critical, and for 13% - McDonald`s.

But drawing far-reaching conclusions is clearly not worth it. Decisions to replace the collection in the hall or hold corporate events are made by Russian top managers of international chains. According to the Ministry of Economy, 250,000 Russians are currently idle or part-time. The desire to load at least some work on the staff that is still in the state is a common management decision.

And even if local leaders would like to open the doors of the store, their desires do not always coincide with the plans of foreign head offices. For the latter, Russia may be a large market, but reputational risks are more important in most cases. The story of the internal conflict in OBI has already become widely known. And the latest example is the French cosmetics brand L'Occitane. On April 14, a company representative told the BBC about the decision to keep stores in Russia. The news did not go unnoticed: the hashtag #BoycottLOccitane spread on Twitter. The reaction was not long in coming: already on April 16, the company announced the closure of stores in the country. If any of the international brands even thought about a full-fledged resumption of business in Russia, the experience of L'Occitane showed that it is not the time yet. Russian management, of course, can go against the head office. But no further than stocks in warehouses.








С намеком на лучшее


Александра Мерцалова о тайнах закрытых витрин




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and the entire world is letting him...time for it to stop


Vlad made a fatal mistake and it is inconceivable that Uncle Sam and the allies will let him get away without paying as high a cost in cash, equipment and blood as possible. This shakes up central Europe and central Asia and the effects will be felt in the countries surrounding Russia. As Vlad got more committed, so did Joe, he's looking for more cash from congress and they dare not refuse, other allies are coming around too. Germany wants to rapidly expand it's military and says it needs it's stockpile for this purpose, bullshit. Uncle Sam has plenty and should be training Ukrainian pilots on likely types to be given in the future. Uncle Sam also has vast stockpiles or surpluses of everything from artillery and tanks, to ships and planes. I think right now they need artillery rounds for the weapons they have.

Advanced weapons would be best, just the stuff that's being replaced by newer systems is far better than the soviet shit everybody is using there now. The idea here is to bleed Russia white, not Ukraine and a big casualty ratio looks better, especially as there is some bigotry in Russia concerning Ukrainians in general. A small country whipping Vlad's ass, with his supposed mighty modernized military, will dissolve the myth of the mighty Red army. Destroy enough of his irreplaceable equipment and advanced technology and it will cripple the fucker enough to keep him harmless until he croaks. After his military is crippled a strong Ukraine and perhaps a liberated Belarus should keep him in check and cause him problems too.

Ukraine has 1 trillion to 5 trillion cu/m gas reserve and all of Europe uses Europe uses 140 billion Cu/m per year and over the next decade demand for fossil fuels is expected to decline with a rise in renewables, energy storage and efficiency programs and grants to use heat pumps and geothermal heating and home insulation, along with the regulation of new construction. So Ukraine should be able to supply Europe with natural gas or a lot of it. That would be almost a half a trillion dollars a year in pre war prices. There could be decades worth of gas for Europe in Ukraine and along with Russian money, it would get them off to a roaring recovery, while cutting Vlad off from his cash cow and power. A half a trillion bucks goes a long way in a country of 44 million people, if the government owns the resource and manages the money like Norway.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 21, 2022)

Moflow said:


> I know you like a wide of music Jimmy


If he blew the fire out of his arse, that would be more entertaining


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> If he blew the fire out of his arse, that would be more entertaining


Still, fire out of the drones is badass.


----------



## topcat (Apr 21, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Whats with the new “nuclear weapon”? Just got home, opened the tv, clickbait thumbnail ,,THE WORLD WILL END”


Little Pooter thinks it's intimidating. The U.S. has them, too. Mutually Assured Destruction makes his new toy irrelevant. That reminds me; I have to buy a bullet.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2022)

topcat said:


> Little Pooter thinks it's intimidating. The U.S. has them, too. Mutually Assured Destruction makes his new toy irrelevant. That reminds me; I have to buy a bullet.


Protip: buy an entire cartridge.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

*US to send classified drones to help Ukrainians fight Russia*





The additional $800 million aid package for Ukraine announced by President Biden will include a new drone system designed by the US Air Force called the "Phoenix Ghost."


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *US to send classified drones to help Ukrainians fight Russia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We do not have a need to know about this. They must have released the info for poot-poot's sake.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

No way will Vlad allow free elections and a referendum in Kaliningrad, that would be earth shattering for Vlad and sure to cause a freak out. They have a large military presence in Kaliningrad, many young people and access to Russian language TV and radio, probably wiFi too in some places. They know the truth there and would instantly get out from under sanctions, many of the military have their families there.

Vlad's goons will be busy there, but they are cut off from Belarus by 50 miles of NATO turf. This could shake things up in the Baltic, Kaliningrad gone and Sweden and Finland joining NATO, along with a major defeat in Ukraine. It all might be a bit much for Vlad, of those rightwing loonies around him who are pissed because he blundered and humiliated the motherland. 

Meanwhile Uncle Sam is sending 72 more pieces heavy artillery and 144K rounds to go with them. They are also sending a killer drone system from the air force called Phoenix Ghost, sounds scary!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Kaliningrad votes for independence from Russia. Watch till the the end*






Referendum on independence is a favourite russian instrument in the occupied territories.
But will it work against Moscow?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No way will Vlad allow free elections and a referendum in Kaliningrad, that would be earth shattering for Vlad and sure to cause a freak out. They have a large military presence in Kaliningrad, many young people and access to Russian language TV and radio, probably wiFi too in some places. They know the truth there and would instantly get out from under sanctions, many of the military have their families there.
> 
> Vlad's goons will be busy there, but they are cut off from Belarus by 50 miles of NATO turf. This could shake things up in the Baltic, Kaliningrad gone and Sweden and Finland joining NATO, along with a major defeat in Ukraine. It all might be a bit much for Vlad, of those rightwing loonies around him who are pissed because he blundered and humiliated the motherland.
> 
> ...


I still think of it as Ostpreußen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

injinji said:


> We do not have a need to know about this. They must have released the info for poot-poot's sake.


They have public heat on them too, Joe is going to congress for yet more cash for Ukraine. If they beat Russia, get their cash and develop their gas resources for Europe, it will end up as a loan.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 21, 2022)

injinji said:


> We do not have a need to know about this. They must have released the info for poot-poot's sake.


it's called dangling the bait....remember what they said about going after weapon shipments....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I still think of it as Ostpreußen.


It might be interesting if a lot of the military and their families want out of Russia, pack in the Russian refugees, the one's who don't like Vlad! There could be violence there Vlad doesn't have as much power there and the people know the truth, an almost instant rise in their standard of living can make a big difference to some people.


----------



## Tolerance Break (Apr 21, 2022)

Is MAD still relevant? I just don't see a policy of "if one nuke is launched, launch all the nukes" standing 50 years of technological advancement.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> Is MAD still relevant? I just don't see a policy of "if one nuke is launched, launch all the nukes" standing 50 years of technological advancement.


MAD remains relevant. However i do not think it means “launch all now”. Were we to launch a first-response strike, I would imagine using some silo-based ICBMs, possibly followed by precision follow-up using B-2s.

With Vladolf threatening the use of wmd, I imagine policy and particulars of nuclear weapon use by us, Great Britain, France and the other nuclear powers are under active review. I doubt it is a “peace or extinction” thought process the way it was 30 years ago.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2022)

so isn't this about the same as a person on house arrest telling the people who put them on house arrest that they can't come to his house?....

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/white-house/russia-slaps-travel-ban-kamala-harris-28-us-officials-businesspeople-rcna25402

it isn't much of a sanction, at least when applied to a democrat, it might make some republicans sad, though...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

The Chinese and CIA will have fun in those restive Russian republics, now that Vlad has gone full Stalin and iron curtain. The more of his army and it's equipment and munitions that is spent or destroyed in Ukraine the weaker he becomes. He has to not just worry about neighboring republics, but those within the Russian federation.

As far as I know there is still one major rail and road link in Siberia, at least in some places. It is crossed by many major rivers, the rail and road bridges are unguarded and blowing both of them up in a strategic location could cut Russia in half for months if not years. Sure they could fly troops in, but runways can be blown up and then what about transport and equipment when they got there? There might be a half dozen restive republics eager for Chinese help east of the breach in communications and Vlad will have a broken dysfunctional army with little equipment and no new technology. The breakaway republic or region idea works both ways, as Vlad will find out, if he lives long enough to find out. There is oil to be had a republic stan, or two to the west of China and they are already in the belt and road scheme, a pipeline or two would not be a reach. China might cause more trouble for Vlad in central Asia than America, expanding their influence in that direction would be ok and might keep Xi busy, it would be more profitable and far less trouble than going after Taiwan. There are literally time zones of forests and minerals to the north in those Siberian republics, just to the north of China and if they became independent...

*Will Russia Splinter Over War in Ukraine? Russia Ukraine War Update*






History may repeat itself. Russia is failing in its attempt to occupy Ukraine. In the process, Russia is suffering grave losses in military capability, economic strength, and international standing. It is now clear that Russia is not a great power in the same league as the United States and China. And it is entering a period of political turmoil that is likely to include renewed demands for independence by its constituent republics in a replay of the break-up of the Soviet Union.

full news: https://nationalinterest.org/feature/...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

No wonder they gave Ukraine 100 free cheaper recon drones! They are gonna sell a lot more switchblades to Ukraine in the near future I figure. I'm pretty sure Joe is gonna seize 100 billion of Russian money and Vlad has another $200 billion stashed abroad somewhere, so consider it a loan and the cost of the arms will be repaid before the Ukrainians get the cash, $10 billion or so for weapons and ammo is no big deal to Uncle Sam, but it is a nice touch! Vlad blundered and is losing in more ways than can be counted, he might even end up losing greater Russia if the non Russian republics start peeling away, especially those in distant Siberia.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








AeroVironment wins $20M contract for hand-launched drone for Ukraine


The Defense Department has awarded the first contract of the Ukraine Security Assistance Initiative’s $300 million budget for this year, a $19.7 million deal with AeroVironment for a small, hand-launched surveillance drone called the RQ-20 Puma AE.




news.yahoo.com





_U.S. Army Aviation and Missile Command awarded AeroVironment, of Simi Valley, Calif., the contract for RQ-20 Puma AE systems, along “with reconnaissance surveillance and target acquisition kits, initial spares package, contractor logistics support and new equipment training for the country of Ukraine.” Work is due to be complete by May 30.

The drone has a range of about 12 miles and its battery provides more than three hours of flight time, according to a company fact sheet. It has a wingspan of about 9 feet and weighs 14 pounds ― with its electro-optical and infrared camera and illuminator on a mechanical gimbaled payload.



Though the Pentagon and industry are wrestling with how to ramp up production to continue supplying Ukraine, the U.S. and other allies, AeroVironment told Defense News earlier this month it has production capacity to spare for the Puma and the Switchblade.

The Pentagon has acknowledged the U.S. trained a “very small” group of Ukrainian troops on the Switchblade. It said those troops were already present in the U.S. before Russia invaded Ukraine._


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They have public heat on them too, Joe is going to congress for yet more cash for Ukraine. If they beat Russia, get their cash and develop their gas resources for Europe, it will end up as a loan.


It's not the cost. It's the disclosure of an up til then, undisclosed system. This (and the unmanned boat) are used by special forces. Black ops are so named for a reason.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517110320203976704


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It might be interesting if a lot of the military and their families want out of Russia, pack in the Russian refugees, the one's who don't like Vlad!. . . . . . . .


I heard today (on NPR or the Newshour) that 200K of the best and brightest had already flown the coop. Young educated folks from the big cities. Poot-poot is letting them go because they are the ones who know the truth and would be trouble for him in the long run. They are Russia's best chance to get rid of him, so we don't want all of them leaving.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517183315794702336


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 21, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> Is MAD still relevant? I just don't see a policy of "if one nuke is launched, launch all the nukes" standing 50 years of technological advancement.



It will be a sad day, the day, the world powers launch their Nukes.
I don't think there is any other thing except the "M.A.D." philosophy.

I mean if one country ruins the world what do they win?
I do remember someone saying that they didn't know just how WWIII would be fought and who would win but they were sure WWIIII would be fought with sticks and stones.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517110320203976704


accident or act of sabotage? i'm hoping it's the first of many many such "accidents"...maybe the school putin uses as a base for his army of hackers will have an "accident" next?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2022)

injinji said:


> I heard today (on NPR or the Newshour) that 200K of the best and brightest had already flown the coop. Young educated folks from the big cities. Poot-poot is letting them go because they are the ones who know the truth and would be trouble for him in the long run. They are Russia's best chance to get rid of him, so we don't want all of them leaving.


i'm ok with them leaving, without them, the country has no future, and a very questionable present....no innovation, no investigation, no experimentation...that means no more "super weapons" for putin, no one to solve looming technical issues, no one to administer anything higher tech than a tractor factory....and, all that knowledge is now going to be looking for new jobs and new homes in places that aren't friendly to putin


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517183315794702336


two in one day? it is a big country, shit happens, but that's a pretty large coincidence...lets see what the next few days bring.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> It will be a sad day, the day, the world powers launch their Nukes.
> I don't think there is any other thing except the "M.A.D." philosophy.
> 
> I mean if one country ruins the world what do they win?
> I do remember someone saying that they didn't know just how WWIII would be fought and who would win but they were sure WWIIII would be fought with sticks and stones.


that is attributed to Albert Einstein, but has never been confirmed


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> It will be a sad day, the day, the world powers launch their Nukes.
> I don't think there is any other thing except the "M.A.D." philosophy.
> 
> I mean if one country ruins the world what do they win?
> I do remember someone saying that they didn't know just how WWIII would be fought and who would win but they were sure WWIIII would be fought with sticks and stones.


I believe that this is in motion.
With weapon smartness advancing hand over fist, the utility of sub-kiloton atomic munitions is imo an area of active tactical review.
Previously, cep (circular error probability, a key property of strategic delivery systems) decided bomb or warhead yield. That drove the design of our and their warheads. 

Now there are much better ways to deliver the physics package to the exact coordinates. It is what makes the 0.3 kiloton option for the B-63-12 make sense. Ypu dont have to
overspecify for a near miss.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

injinji said:


> I heard today (on NPR or the Newshour) that 200K of the best and brightest had already flown the coop. Young educated folks from the big cities. Poot-poot is letting them go because they are the ones who know the truth and would be trouble for him in the long run. They are Russia's best chance to get rid of him, so we don't want all of them leaving.


We won't have much of a say, they are going east, west and south, Kaliningrad might be a good choice for some and later Ukraine. If Belarus is liberated, many will flow into there, a lot are ending up in Georgia and Kazakhstan, former Soviet republics. Google was started by two Russian emigres here on scholarships and others made a big splash too. Vlad's biggest problem is most people under 30 know the truth and many under 50 know too, they do the fighting as soldier, or as revolutionaries, or protesting in the streets. Reforming the army from top to bottom is very difficult for dictatorships, the tactical style of thinking for one's self clashes with the control they require. People are promoted on the basis of personal loyalty, not competence or merit, think the Trump administration times 10.

Vlad now has more people in prison for political reasons, than Brezhnev had in jail during the Soviet Union and they had a lot more people then!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> two in one day? it is a big country, shit happens, but that's a pretty large coincidence...lets see what the next few days bring.


They must be drooling on their fucking desks in the CIA over this shit, the possibilities it presents for recruiting spies and clandestine operations are fucking astounding. They are stunned and dizzy at the prospects in Langley, I'm sure the geopolitical gears are turning in Beijing too, they smell blood in the water and undreamed of possibilities right next door. So do discontents in those eastern republics, some of whom might want to blow a couple of Siberian bridges up. Vlad has many enemies and this would fuck him real good and it would be a monumental crises, as well as an opportunity for independence from Russia for a half dozen or more republics in the east.

The CIA will settle for Ukraine, Georgia, Kaliningrad and Belarus, china can have the central Asian stans and perhaps former Russian federation republics in it's sphere of influence. It depends on how much Vlad's military and economy are weakened by this war, but starting a few months from now to a few years, first Vlad's satellite countries will go and then other republics might go too and if a few go together it will be hard for Vlad or the government in Moscow to reclaim them. Vlad started this breakaway region stuff in Ukraine and Georgia, it looks like it might come back to bite him on the ass big time. His army will be destroyed and he gutted the FSB department responsible for causing shit in the former republics.

I say keep Vlad busy in his own backyard and have a quiet chat with China about the situation in central Asia and the potential opportunities. Carve the Russian federation up like a dead pig and just leave the Russian "heartland" west of the Urals, a rump state.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

*German stockpile shortages hamper Ukraine arms aid | DW News*





Germany is looking at the extra maintenance and the ammunition that would be needed for it to deploy fighting vehicles to Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

*Let's talk about new tools in Ukraine....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

The Ukrainian view and a pretty good look at Russia's capacity to wage war, and their realization that they must destroy it. Vlad will croak before he can rebuild it again and we won't wait for that before causing him trouble all around his empire and perhaps with in it too. Keep wearing him down for as long as he wants to keep people in other republics under his thumb, so that he can't recover to any degree and faces the dissolution of the Russian federation as the final blow. Conflicts with China over the Asian republics and even former Russian republics in the east would finish him and Russia, with hostile forces on all sides and internal republics wanting independence and a fast out from under sanctions and perhaps big development projects from China.

I think losing republics out of the Russian federation after destroying the Russian army and economy with his blunders would be the end of Vlad.



https://euromaidanpress.com/2022/04/09/how-western-sanctions-cripple-the-russian-war-machine/



*How Western sanctions cripple Russia’s war machine: no modern tanks, navigation systems or drones*

_For decades, Russia has pumped up its war machine thanks to access to cheap and effective Western technologies. The heavy sanctions slapped on Russia after its attack on Ukraine have already crippled its military sector and the hi-tec details can’t be replaced with domestic production. Yet, Ukraine has no time to relax: Russia still has stockpiles from its years of preparing for a Big War._


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Still, fire out of the drones is badass.


Like the type of drone used in Ukraine?
This is a war that you can basically watch in real-time on the Internet & see the Russians getting fucked up 
I especially like the ones where the tanks turret blows off into outer space, reason being their cannons are auto-loaders which require the shells, lots of them, being exposed in the turret and you can see how that is working out, and American tanks are single shot that requires no shells in the turret/ they are in an armored dispenser, 1 shell at a time in the turret.
Check out the Sun, they have a lot of awesome videos shot by Ukrainian drones of them destroying shit
Fucking cool as fuck 
I had originally thought that this would be over in a week
Not the case it seems 
I actually think now the Ukrainians will win
And that will be awesome (Bye bye Putin you insane/arrogant fuck, that thought he could change the World's order).
Yup, he sure as fuck did, he destroyed Russia & it will require decades for them to recover economically & the World forgives them.

Nice


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They must be drooling on their fucking desks in the CIA over this shit, the possibilities it presents for recruiting spies and clandestine operations are fucking astounding. They are stunned and dizzy at the prospects in Langley, I'm sure the geopolitical gears are turning in Beijing too, they smell blood in the water and undreamed of possibilities right next door. So do discontents in those eastern republics, some of whom might want to blow a couple of Siberian bridges up. Vlad has many enemies and this would fuck him real good and it would be a monumental crises, as well as an opportunity for independence from Russia for a half dozen or more republics in the east.
> 
> The CIA will settle for Ukraine, Georgia, Kaliningrad and Belarus, china can have the central Asian stans and perhaps former Russian federation republics in it's sphere of influence. It depends on how much Vlad's military and economy are weakened by this war, but starting a few months from now to a few years, first Vlad's satellite countries will go and then other republics might go too and if a few go together it will be hard for Vlad or the government in Moscow to reclaim them. Vlad started this breakaway region stuff in Ukraine and Georgia, it looks like it might come back to bite him on the ass big time. His army will be destroyed and he gutted the FSB department responsible for causing shit in the former republics.
> 
> I say keep Vlad busy in his own backyard and have a quiet chat with China about the situation in central Asia and the potential opportunities. Carve the Russian federation up like a dead pig and just leave the Russian "heartland" west of the Urals, a rump state.


it had occured to me that with so many fsb agents out of play, the areas they operate in will be "unsupervised" for quite a while. i wonder how many motivated people there are out there that have been waiting for such an opportunity. they should at least be able to reclaim the areas in Moldova and Georgia that russia is squatting in, and of course, crimea, and the donbas.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> always on my mind.


Yes, it is understandable, I am memorable/enlightening, ain't I?
You are also to me sweetie 

This song is for you


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Like the type of drone used in Ukraine?
> This is a war that you can basically watch in real-time on the Internet & see the Russians getting fucked up
> I especially like the ones where the tanks turret blows off into outer space, reason being their cannons are auto-loaders which require the shells, lots of them, being exposed in the turret and you can see how that is working out, and American tanks are single shot that requires no shells in the turret/ they are in an armored dispenser, 1 shell at a time in the turret.
> Check out the Sun, they have a lot of awesome videos shot by Ukrainian drones of them destroying shit
> ...


I think the atrocities did it for Joe, the public and the allies, that and we just got used to Vlad's threats as his power weakens and he is whittled down to his true small size. Sammy opened the flood gates and Joe made the call, FUCK VLAD, he knows the rules of this kind of shit better than Vlad. Like Hitler, Vlad made new enemies everyday and like Churchill Zelenskiy made new friends. Vlad has many enemies and no real friends. In war it pays to have lot's of friends, especially Uncle Sam, when Sammy takes a liking to ya, he will do amazing things for ya, especially if he has a hard on for Vlad and especially if ya got the right attitude. Ukraine is the best bet that has come America's way in a long time and a real bargain too only a few billion spent so far and there a real good chance it will all be paid back. Getting rid of Vlad, breaking his army and maybe dissolving the Russian federation, for perhaps 10 or 20 billion in military aid is a steal, compared to the annual US military budget.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 21, 2022)

topcat said:


> Little Pooter thinks it's intimidating. The U.S. has them, too. Mutually Assured Destruction makes his new toy irrelevant. That reminds me; I have to buy a bullet.


He is such an asshole
He's now threating to attack us?
Fuck him/total bullshit
Call his bluff because that all it is


----------



## Tolerance Break (Apr 22, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> It will be a sad day, the day, the world powers launch their Nukes.
> I don't think there is any other thing except the "M.A.D." philosophy.
> 
> I mean if one country ruins the world what do they win?
> I do remember someone saying that they didn't know just how WWIII would be fought and who would win but they were sure WWIIII would be fought with sticks and stones.


People live in Nagasaki and Hiroshima today. A few nukes would no doubt be a unyielding horror the likes we can barely comprehend, but its far from the end of man. All nukes would just make a bad situation cataclysmic.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 22, 2022)

Them nukes have advanced quite a bit since WW2. The problem is, would he stop at 1? Would we? 

Personally I don't think Putin mad enough to launch nukes unless Russia itself was invaded... but then I didn't expect this horror show either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> People live in Nagasaki and Hiroshima today. A few nukes would no doubt be a unyielding horror the likes we can barely comprehend, but its far from the end of man. All nukes would just make a bad situation cataclysmic.


How many above ground nuclear tests were conducted in America? 








List of United States nuclear weapons tests - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Whats with the new “nuclear weapon”? Just got home, opened the tv, clickbait thumbnail ,,THE WORLD WILL END”


Did you click it?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2022)

Here is an example of Putin spreading joy and what France gets for kissing Putin's ass at the negotiating table while he's murdering people all over the world, not just in Ukraine. Fuck Vlad, no off ramps, kicking the fucker out of Ukraine will be just the beginning of his problems and the first step in bleeding Russia white, while crushing it economically, supporting, bordering hostile republics and it's internal dissolution, through succession of Russian dominated non Russian republics in the federation. Don't let up, Russia should be a much smaller country west of the Ural mountains, it's time for the evil empire to finally die.

These assholes rounded up people and murdered them for a propaganda video seeking to blame the French for the atrocity. Then Russia could say France kills civilians and commits war crimes in it's propaganda, the problem was France has drones and filmed them in the act.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*France says mercenaries from Russia's Wagner Group staged 'French atrocity' in Mali • FRANCE 24*







The French military has said it has videos of Russian mercenaries burying bodies near an army base in northern Mali, which it the army says is part of a smear campaign against the French, who handed the Gossi base over to Malian forces earlier this week


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Nope, you succeeded
> I'm still smiling


I love you, friend


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I love you, friend


Ditto


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 22, 2022)

I think I know what the Z stands for on these tanks that get cremated 






It's the 1st letter of Putin's favorite song 
He loves it so much, he probably has it piped into the tanks before they enter battle
And it is the last thing those fuckers hear before they die 






Funny thought, right?


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 22, 2022)

Meanwhile, the Ukrainians like Wagner


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Meanwhile, the Ukrainians like Wagner


i think you got that backwards, the russians like Wagner (group) and the Ukrainians will eventually be the ones whistling Disney tunes


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 22, 2022)

This movie is stuck in my head now
And that's a good thing
Or is it?






Also, this song


----------



## printer (Apr 22, 2022)

*Ukraine claims intercepted call shows Russians talking about executing prisoners*
Ukraine’s defense intelligence has released what it claims is an intercepted voice recording of Russian forces discussing an order to kill Ukrainian prisoners of war in the city of Popasna in the Luhansk region.

In an audio clip shared on Twitter by Defence intelligence of Ukraine, Russian officials allegedly said, “Keep the most senior among them, and let the rest go forever. Let them go forever, damn it, so that no one will ever see them again, including relatives,” according to a translation provided by Ukrainian news outlet The Kyiv Post and CNN.

It is unclear from the recording if the alleged order refers to already captured Ukrainian soldiers or those who will be captured in the future.

In a message posted on Telegram, Ukraine’s defense intelligence called the alleged contents of the recording an “overt war crime, a brutal violation of the international law,” according to Ukrainian television news channel TSN.

Russia said Friday that its goal is to take “full control” over southern Ukraine as well as the eastern Donbas region.

Russian commander Rustam Minnekayev was cited by Russian news agency Tass as saying that Russia planned to take control of a land corridor between Crimea, the Black Sea peninsula which Russia annexed in 2014, and the Donbas region.

Ukrainians in the Luhansk region have been urged to evacuate following Russian strikes targeted civilian infrastructure in the area.

The head of the Luhansk Regional Military Administration wrote in a Telegram post on Monday that evacuations would occur that day from cities including Popasna, Rubizhne, Hirske, Severodonetsk and Lysychansk.

“Evacuate now, we can still save you,” Serhiy Haidai wrote on Telegram, according to a translation from CNN.








Ukraine claims intercepted call shows Russians talking about executing prisoners


Ukraine’s defense intelligence has released what it claims is an intercepted voice recording of Russian forces discussing an order to kill Ukrainian prisoners of war in the city of Popas…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Apr 22, 2022)

*Russian senior commander: Russia intends to take ‘full control’ of southern Ukraine*
A Russian senior military commander said that “one of the goals” of a new phase in the Russia-Ukraine conflict would be taking “full control of the Donbas and southern Ukraine,” The New York Times reported.

In his remarks, which were made during a defense industry meeting, Gen. Rustam Minnekayev said that Russia is vying to capture Ukrainian land running to Ukraine’s southern neighbor, Moldova.

He said it would help Russia gain access to the separatist Moldovan enclave of Transnistria and “influence critical elements of the Ukrainian economy” by blocking some of Kyiv’s access to the Black Sea, the Times noted, citing Russian media.

Kremlin spokesman Dmitri Peskov would not comment during a press briefing with reporters over the phone regarding whether the Russian general was indicating further goals of Russia over its conflict than Moscow had previously made public, the newspaper noted.

The development comes as Russia launches a renewed offensive in eastern Ukraine following failed attempts at seizing the capital city of Kyiv. 

Ukrainian forces are still holding out against Russia in Mariupol, while Russian President Vladimir Putin has already claimed victory. 

The mayor of Mariupol has called for a full evacuation of the city, and Deputy Prime Minister Iryna Vereshchuk has urged the international community to help secure a humanitarian corridor for those fleeing from the Azovstal steel plant. 

A European official predicted earlier this week that Mariupol’s fall to the Russians was imminent, saying “Mariupol will be controlled in the coming days.” 

The official signaled concern that the situation in the port city could be worse than that of Bucha.

“The Russians will continue to use artillery and bombings, and at the same time they will push civilians out of the city. So at the end of the day, we do expect a complete destruction of the city and many civilian casualties in Mariupol,” the official noted.








Russian senior commander: Russia intends to take ‘full control’ of southern Ukraine


A Russian senior military commander said that “one of the goals” of a new phase in the Russia-Ukraine conflict would be taking “full control of the Donbas and southern Ukraine,” The New York Times …




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Apr 22, 2022)

*Russia Targets Moldova Invasion Next as They Seek Land Corridor via Ukraine*
Minnekayev told a defense industry meeting in Russia's Sverdlovsk region, "We are now at war with the whole world, as it was in the Great Patriotic War," referring to Russia's description of World War II.

"The whole world was against us and now it's the same thing, they never liked Russia," he added.

However, Anton Barbashin, editorial director of the publication _Riddle Russia_ criticized Minnekayev's comments, tweeting: "It kind of sounds dumb to announce exactly where you are going to attack next BEFORE you've dealt with Ukrainian resistance in Donbas."

In a separate tweet, he wrote: "Why announce plans to create a land bridge to #Transnistria while most of your forces are not even there and are clearly set to encircle UA troops in around Kramatorsk area."

There have been concerns about the consequences that Russia's invasion of Ukraine might have for its neighbors. Ukraine fears the existing presence of Russian troops in Transnistria, who number about 1,500, could open another front in the war. It could also leave Moldova and other nations increasingly vulnerable to Russian aggression.

The general staff of the armed forces of Ukraine warned on April 2 that Russian troops were massing in Transnistria and preparing to carry out "provocations" along the border.

However, Chisinau responded by denying there were indications that troops in Transnistria were being mobilized and that Moldova's "state institutions are closely monitoring the security situation in the region."








Russia Targets Moldova Invasion Next as They Seek Land Corridor via Ukraine


"We are now at war with the whole world," said Russian Major General Rustam Minnekayev.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## printer (Apr 22, 2022)

*Elon Musk's Starlink Fought off Russian Jamming Attack in Ukraine*
Starlink, the satellite-based internet division of SpaceX, successfully fought off a Russian jamming attack in Ukraine, according to a Pentagon official.

Dave Tremper, director of electronic warfare for the Office of the Secretary of Defense, detailed the attack at the C4ISRNET Conference on Wednesday.

According to a report on the C4ISRNET website, Tremper pointed to Starlink's ability last month to swiftly thwart a Russian effort to jam the satellite broadband service. The service has been keeping Ukraine connected to the Internet.

But after news of the Russian jamming attack circulated, "Starlink had slung a line of code and fixed it," Tremper said. "And suddenly that [the Russian jamming attack] was not effective anymore."

He said Starlink’s ability to ward off the attack was "fantastic."








Elon Musk's Starlink Fought off Russian Jamming Attack in Ukraine


Starlink, the satellite-based internet division of SpaceX, successfully fought off a Russian jamming attack in Ukraine, according to a Pentagon official.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Putin Will ‘Take The Blame’ When Ukraine War Fails, Russia Expert Says*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so glad he's already 'consented'.

You know who he's sounding more and more like?






Putin and Trump face assumed because I'm too lazy and even more- they're not worth the time it would take.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2022)

HGCC said:


> We need to send more weapons and urge NATO to get in there. Call me Darth Vader, but I think peace through violence is what needs to occur. I don't see putin stopping anytime soon, he doesn't have a reason to stop. The rest of the world views him as a war criminal, at that point your only option is to be powerful enough that you can't be prosecuted for it. Putin could have projected that strength previously, but has exposed himself as the emperor with no clothes. If we let Ukraine fall, those clothes become visible and shit will just further escalate. Russia looks like a punk bitch at this point, they are going to take swings at poland/finland/etc.; those countries russia views as parts of its empire that just told them to suck it.
> 
> I do think put put will be killed by his own people. It would be very funny if it was part of a riot/revolt over quarter pounders and McRibs.


The Apple store hands down..which is the only store people will stand in line for days to get their next device?

What are the ingredients for his namesake drink inspired by his death- The Putini..Russian Vodka+ someone else needs to add an ingredient..


----------



## printer (Apr 22, 2022)

*Prominent Russian TV presenter says war 'against Europe and the world' is on the way following Moscow's invasion of Ukraine*
A prominent Russian TV presenter said that Russia's invasion of Ukraine is approaching a "new stage" in which Moscow will find itself at war with the North Atlantic Treaty Organization — and by extension, the entire world.

"I believe the special military operation is entering a new stage. Ukrainians alone are no longer enough," said Vladimir Solovyov, according to the translation of a video clip tweeted on Thursday by The Daily Beast's Julia Davis.









Prominent Russian TV presenter says war 'against Europe and the world' is on the way following Moscow's invasion of Ukraine


"I believe the special military operation is entering a new stage. Ukrainians alone are no longer enough," TV presenter Vladimir Solovyov said.




ca.yahoo.com


----------



## printer (Apr 22, 2022)

*UPDATE 1-Western officials say Russia can still win in Ukraine despite setbacks*
Russian President Vladimir Putin could still win in Ukraine despite failing in his pre-war objectives, Western officials said on Thursday, adding that Russia had addressed some of the issues that had hindered it earlier on in the invasion.

Russia invaded Ukraine two months ago, and in recent weeks has refocused on the east of the country after failing to capture the capital Kyiv.

"Putin has clearly failed in meeting his initial pre-war objectives, but is still in a position to win," one official said, on condition of anonymity.

The official said that success for Russia might be the consolidation of Russian control over the Donbas and the creation a land bridge with Crimea, and in what he termed a worst-case scenario, there could be a renewed attack on Kyiv.

The official added that despite these possible outcomes, the invasion of Ukraine would remain a strategic mistake for Russia, given the substantial losses its army has suffered, the stubborn resistance of Ukraine and the way the war has changed Europe's security architecture to Russia's detriment.

"It has been a strategic blunder for Russia," he said.

Another official said that Russia had started to address some of the issues that had hindered its army at the start of the invasion, but the way in which forces were manoeuvring, often in long columns, was still causing them problems.

"Command and control has become more effective... it's clear that they're being smarter about how they're using UAVs and integrating those into their forces as they advance, and how they're using artillery," the official said.

"We've not yet seen them improve the way in which they're manoeuvring, although when they're getting their forces into the fight, they're being a bit more joined up."








UPDATE 1-Western officials say Russia can still win in Ukraine despite setbacks


Russian President Vladimir Putin could still win in Ukraine despite failing in his pre-war objectives, Western officials said on Thursday, adding that Russia had addressed some of the issues that had hindered it earlier on in the invasion. Russia invaded Ukraine two months ago, and in recent...




ca.yahoo.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The Apple store hands down..which is the only store people will stand in line for days to get their next device?
> 
> What are the ingredients for his namesake drink inspired by his death- The Putini..Russian Vodka+ someone else needs to add an ingredient..


Polonium comes to mind.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2022)

printer said:


> Just a coincidence.


There's no such thing as coincidence..both gas bosses- I wonder how much Putin has perceived they stole?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> There's no such thing as coincidence..both gas bosses- I wonder how much Putin has perceived they stole?


hmmmm


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/u99ycz


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Polonium comes to mind.


It comes with it's own mini Geiger counter (hand held SMART device) we'll make it dirty with those huge olive and olive juice..Dirty Bomb


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i got what he meant. he just phrased it oddly


Thanks for the support Roger,I do my best to convey my thoughts and am reasonably intelligent this dude is smart but likes to nitpick,feel like i'm in a doctorate writing class sometimes,but no offense it takes all kinds to make the world go round,and anyone who's looked at my post knows I'm down w/Ukraine 100% in this brutal Russian land grab.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hmmmm
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/u99ycz


Putin said he was going to change the world with this invasion.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 22, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Thanks for the support Roger,I do my best to convey my thoughts and am reasonably intelligent this dude is smart but likes to nitpick,feel like i'm in a doctorate writing class sometimes,but no offense it takes all kinds to make the world go round,and anyone who's looked at my post knows I'm down w/Ukraine 100% in this brutal Russian land grab.


It's okay


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Putin said he was going to change the world with this invasion.


that he did, and he's changing it alright......

and found this one too....naw no coincidence here




__





Russian chemical plant burns down hours after deadly fire at military facility






www.msn.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2022)

yeah time to kick them out of the G20 as well









G20 cannot function with Russia at the table, Canada says


The Group of 20 major economies cannot effectively function as long as Russia remains a member, Canada's finance minister said on Friday after a week of protests of Moscow's war in Ukraine at the International Monetary Fund and World Bank meetings in Washington.




www.reuters.com





wonder when the UN will get the notion to kick them out to or at least strike the veto power they have


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 22, 2022)

I'm loving all these random fires that happen in Russia lately. Is this the Gawds demilitarising them?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2022)

Oh Donbas......









Ukraine now has more tanks on the ground than Russia does, US defense official says


Western countries are supplying Ukrainian forces with heavier weaponry while Russia is still feeling its losses from earlier in the war.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's okay


I'm back to work,currently killing time at laundry,limited time on site to end of this fall,tragedy struck at work,my boss a 46 yo. 6'4 tall mellow,great guy,passed on from complications of a deviated septum operation, he only had the procedure to please his wife who I guess was bothered by his snoring,shocking and now no one really knows who the club is going to bring in and a lot of guys have been on the job more than 20 yrs. and aren't to keen on having to prove themselves all over again in a industry known for dudes w/big egos,short fuses for many,it's going to be a rough go as Matt who reminded me of a combination of Gregory Peck looks wise and a voice reminiscent of John Wayne w/a dry sense of humor was the "tall,cool one". It's a major punch to the liver and nothing but bad since Jan6 and just keeps coming,RIP Matt,missed by many,you had a lot of good yrs. left bro,damn life is a bitch.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I'm back to work,currently killing time at laundry,limited time on site to end of this fall,tragedy struck at work,my boss a 46 yo. 6'4 tall mellow,great guy,passed on from complications of a deviated septum operation, he only had the procedure to please his wife who I guess was bothered by his snoring,shocking and now no one really knows who the club is going to bring in and a lot of guys have been on the job more than 20 yrs. and aren't to keen on having to prove themselves all over again in a industry known for dudes w/big egos,short fuses for many,it's going to be a rough go as Matt who reminded me of a combination of Gregory Peck looks wise and a voice reminiscent of John Wayne w/a dry sense of humor was the "tall,cool one". It's a major punch to the liver and nothing but bad since Jan6 and just keeps coming,RIP Matt,missed by many,you had a lot of good yrs. left bro,damn life is a bitch.


damn sorry to hear that......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2022)

make that 3 buildings.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517517859827732480


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> damn sorry to hear that......


Thanks man,I could go on and on w/bad shit going down really since the weirdness that the pandemic brought upon us,struggles for multitudes of people and families,then the craziness of Jan 6 spiraled into personal and national tragedy for me and many,many others along w/profound disappointment of gutless politicians putting party and personal gain over country,almost a million deaths attributed to Covid in the USA,false hopes that we were turning the corner,inexplicable horror in Ukraine perpatrated by a fellow country almost like kin to each other,which is still perilous in it's ability to "mushroom' pun intended out of control w/a couple miscalculations and now the loss of a cool,low key boss right as the season is starting,I put all these pieces together and it is dizzying.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Thanks for the support Roger,I do my best to convey my thoughts and am reasonably intelligent this dude is smart but likes to nitpick,feel like i'm in a doctorate writing class sometimes,but no offense it takes all kinds to make the world go round,and anyone who's looked at my post knows I'm down w/Ukraine 100% in this brutal Russian land grab.


Writing is a skill and comes to some easier than others, it always gets better with practice. I edit my posts quite a bit, but only for clarity and sometimes to correct a fact. As with most things, the intention is the most important part though, a person can write perfect English and utter bullshit at the same time.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It comes with it's own mini Geiger counter (hand held SMART device) we'll make it dirty with those huge olive and olive juice..Dirty Bomb


I’d enjoy a drink called Physics Package. (That’s what the weaponeers call the bomb hardware. Case, fuze, guidance, permissive action link etc. round it out to a functioning bomb or standoff missile.)
Now to devise a recipe … worthy of an implosion device.


----------



## printer (Apr 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah time to kick them out of the G20 as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to get rid of them with China.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2022)

printer said:


> Hard to get rid of them with China.


yeah i know, we can wish can't we...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2022)

*Ex-CIA official: Here is the pattern of the Russian government*


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Apr 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Did you click it?


I really can’t click the tv idk what do you mean))


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2022)

*Why Won’t China Bail Out the Russian Economy? - VisualPolitik EN*





Russia has been trying to reduce its dependence on Western economies for years, yet the international sanctions that have been passed against the Russian economy following the atrocious invasion of Ukraine are putting Vladimir Putin's country on the ropes.

This has caused all eyes to suddenly turn to China. Will the Asian giant rescue the Russian economy? To what extent can Moscow count on Beijing's support? In this video we tell you all the details.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 22, 2022)

I know this is selfish as fuck, but thanks to this war I think us Scots can kiss independence goodbye. 

Fuck you Putin, ya cunt.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2022)

printer said:


> *Prominent Russian TV presenter says war 'against Europe and the world' is on the way following Moscow's invasion of Ukraine*
> A prominent Russian TV presenter said that Russia's invasion of Ukraine is approaching a "new stage" in which Moscow will find itself at war with the North Atlantic Treaty Organization — and by extension, the entire world.
> 
> "I believe the special military operation is entering a new stage. Ukrainians alone are no longer enough," said Vladimir Solovyov, according to the translation of a video clip tweeted on Thursday by The Daily Beast's Julia Davis.
> ...


that motherfucker is higher than hell...they're going to grind up the NATO war machines, when they get done with Ukraine? what fucking reality is he operating from? cause it sure as fuck isn't this one, where the russian's already lost many more men and much more equipment than the whole 20 years of Afghanistan cost them, in 2 months...they're fucked, and if they don't realize it now, they will soon


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what fucking reality is he operating from?


Russian media reality, where everyone is a Nazi but the actual Nazis and Russia can never lose.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2022)

If you read the description of these drones, it looks like they were made to hunt and assassinate senor Russian offices. A loiter time of 6 hours and light armor capability would be useful for this function, taking out the general in his APC on the move perhaps. It appears they were made for this purpose to me and it makes sense to take out the generals and colonels in the Russian army since it is top down driven. Maybe they and other drones can zero in on radio and cellphone transmissions and have facial recognition too or is programed to spot likely command vehicles. It circles high above an enemy formation and hunts for it's senior officers perhaps and can be used to call in artillery or dive on a specific target, it can loiter for 6 hours.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Mystery drone: How the Air Force fast-tracked a new weapon for Ukraine


The “Phoenix Ghost” drones were developed by California-based Aevex Aerospace.




www.politico.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Polly Wog (Apr 22, 2022)

He's a spy.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> He's a spy.


He was That Russian Asset In The Oval Room.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 22, 2022)

How much money has Biden now given Ukraine to fight this bullshit? Can we all agree at this point Ukraine ain’t gonna win? Can we stop wasting our money with this shit. Stop being bullied by Putin and acting like scared of him. If he nukes then Nuke him back. End this shit already.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2022)

Well sob..


----------



## topcat (Apr 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How much money has Biden now given Ukraine to fight this bullshit? Can we all agree at this point Ukraine ain’t gonna win? Can we stop wasting our money with this shit. Stop being bullied by Putin and acting like scared of him. If he nukes then Nuke him back. End this shit already.


Simple.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 22, 2022)

One simple bullet to the head. I am already a hero, doesn’t anyone else wanna play?


----------



## printer (Apr 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> One simple bullet to the head. I am already a hero, doesn’t anyone else wanna play?


So convince someone in Putin's inner circle that they would be better off without him than with him. And since this war rocketed up Putin's aproval rating as compared to before the 'special operation'...

No quick end to this yet, unless you know something we do not know?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How much money has Biden now given Ukraine to fight this bullshit? Can we all agree at this point Ukraine ain’t gonna win? Can we stop wasting our money with this shit. Stop being bullied by Putin and acting like scared of him. If he nukes then Nuke him back. End this shit already.


doesn't matter how much money we give Ukraine, it's still cheaper than us having to do it ourselves, in money and in dead soldiers.
and Ukraine still absolutely has a damn fine chance of winning. standing up to evil is never a waste of money....the rest i totally agree with, it's past time to call putin's fucking bluff, but it's easy for us to say that, we're not in tactical nuke range.
I would be happy if putin did something to get NATO involved, but again, we don't live in ground zero, or directly down wind of it...


----------



## printer (Apr 23, 2022)

So the saying goes, Putin will not use a nuke unless Russia is existentially threatened. And if Putin believes 'his' Russia will forever be changed away from his ideal of Mother Russia and all he has been doing these past decades then it will be a given he will use a nuke if Ukraine does not capitulate. Then there is only one thing that he understands and will back down for. I think it is time to quietly pick up his family and let him wonder who has them and what they would do to them. May have to kill a horse also but it will be well worth the effort. Maybe a white one?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How much money has Biden now given Ukraine to fight this bullshit? Can we all agree at this point Ukraine ain’t gonna win? Can we stop wasting our money with this shit. Stop being bullied by Putin and acting like scared of him. If he nukes then Nuke him back. End this shit already.


We never spent much money at all, America or it's allies, compared to annual military budgets, besides, there's a good chance it will be paid back with Russian money or future gas revenue (they have a lot). Ukraine not only can win, they will and the only true security for them is to destroy the Russian army, he can't replace the equipment. Russia is screwed, it's just a matter of time and dead Russians.

Killing Vlad might just solve the immediate problem and I hope someone succeeds, but there's an attitude in Russia that must be killed too. Killing Vlad would be a good start, but it's a job for a Russian, or a Ukrainian.


----------



## Polly Wog (Apr 23, 2022)

Then the question becomes how many Trump supporters AKA GOP would support action by US troops.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah time to kick them out of the G20 as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


America walks out; Canada can't function..now that's what I call a 'frictionless' experience.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 23, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I really can’t click the tv idk what do you mean))


Then it's not click bait.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Writing is a skill and comes to some easier than others, it always gets better with practice. I edit my posts quite a bit, but only for clarity and sometimes to correct a fact. As with most things, the intention is the most important part though, a person can write perfect English and utter bullshit at the same time.


I got ya LED,your quite the man,more than happy sharing a border w/you Canadians,can't have better neighbors.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 23, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I got ya LED,your quite the man,more than happy sharing a border w/you Canadians,can't have better neighbors.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 23, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> I know this is selfish as fuck, but thanks to this war I think us Scots can kiss independence goodbye.
> 
> Fuck you Putin, ya cunt.


You Scots will be fine,your spirit is indominatable,the right time will come if you want to separate,by the way thanks for inventing golf as it has provided me w/a cool job for 23 yrs.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 23, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> You Scots will be fine,your spirit is indominatable,the right time will come if you want to separate,by the way thanks for inventing golf as it has provided me w/a cool job for 23 yrs.


Thanks, mate. Appreciate it. We were so close though and then Boris Johnson arrived on the eve of Brexit and shortly after that covid-19. It was pretty much a sure thing that we'd be our own nation again within my lifetime. Then Putin decides to have a dick swinging contest that will destroy any advantage we had in the polls.


Doomed for another 100 years to go cap in hand to London to ask for some of _our_ money.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 23, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Thanks, mate. Appreciate it. We were so close though and then Boris Johnson arrived on the eve of Brexit and shortly after that covid-19. It was pretty much a sure thing that we'd be our own nation again within my lifetime. Then Putin decides to have a dick swinging contest that will destroy any advantage we had in the polls.
> 
> 
> Doomed for another 100 years to go cap in hand to London to ask for some of _our_ money.


I hear you,I can't begin to understand all the history between Scotland and England,I possess limited knowledge,of course everyone in the US has seen "Braveheart" and the story of William Wallace and the struggle that entails. Since this pandemic began it's been nothing but strange shit and bad,bad news. Boris is a snake surely and in the US we now have a viper pit of vile politicians who care more for their brand than their country and for Putin,he has to go if Russia ever wants to be part of the civil world again and if it weren't for Nukes he'd be toast as NATO would be involved and his military has clearly shown that they'd take a ass whipping in the air,sea,and ground domains surely,someone right now exists in Russia w/the capability of putting together a posse to overthrow him,it's the only way back for the Bear to save face and begin to repair the damage done to the credibility of Russia as a people.


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Apr 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Then it's not click bait.


Baby you’re trying so hard to be smart, what do you want to prove? Get a life


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 23, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I hear you,I can't begin to understand all the history between Scotland and England,I possess limited knowledge,of course everyone in the US has seen "Braveheart" and the story of William Wallace and the struggle that entails. Since this pandemic began it's been nothing but strange shit and bad,bad news. Boris is a snake surely and in the US we now have a viper pit of vile politicians who care more for their brand than their country and for Putin,he has to go if Russia ever wants to be part of the civil world again and if it weren't for Nukes he'd be toast as NATO would be involved and his military has clearly shown that they'd take a ass whipping in the air,sea,and ground domains surely,someone right now exists in Russia w/the capability of putting together a posse to overthrow him,it's the only way back for the Bear to save face and begin to repair the damage done to the credibility of Russia as a people.


Personally I think this is a brilliant opportunity for a coup in Russia. Not only would the leader of the coup become the gaffer of Russia, but he'd be largely hailed as a the saviour of the free world and possibly the world as a whole.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> someone right now exists in Russia w/the capability of putting together a posse to overthrow him,it's the only way back for the Bear to save face and begin to repair the damage done to the credibility of Russia as a people.


anyone like that will be just as bad if not worse than putin. pretty much anyone sane fled the country already, and all that are now left are brain washed magat equivalents, and criminals looking to clean up during the chaos...
i guess that's not completely fair, someone is setting those fires, and i hope it's a large well organized group with a goal in mind, and the sense to not get caught


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Baby you’re trying so hard to be smart, what do you want to prove? Get a life


she seems to have an issue with any female forum participants...she gets along ok with the guys, but let a woman try to join the conversation and she turns into a great white snark


----------



## GoatSoup (Apr 23, 2022)

Drone swarms! EEEK!
Hunter Killers in the sky, day or night!!!! Hunting Orcs in the woods!


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 23, 2022)

Fair curious what this will result in. *casts a weary eye at the nuclear sub base 20 miles up the road*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> View attachment 5123166
> 
> Fair curious what this will result in. *casts a weary eye at the nuclear sub base 20 miles up the road*


20 miles is well out of the area of effect, all you would see is a brightening of the sky for a few minutes.
same for me, i live about 25 miles from the Oak Ridge Nuclear facility, close enough for it to be on my mind, but unless we have a hell of a wind from that direction, well out of the initial fall out area.
i personally want NATO to get involved, more and more each day that this goes on. it's time to just slap the mother fuckers down, and then step on their glasses...let them launch a couple of old, outdated, quite probably defective nukes, there is as much chance of them exploding on launch or going astray as there is of them even heading in the right direction. NATO would wipe the fucking floor with russia forces, humiliate them so thoroughly they would be ashamed to goosestep through red square for decades...


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 20 miles is well out of the area of effect, all you would see is a brightening of the sky for a few minutes.


Oh that's all right then  

Once the nukes get involved I'm of the opinion that you're probably better off being closer to the epicentre. 



Don't get me wrong, I've wanted NATO to get involved from day dot. We can't afford to live in a world bullied by a prick with nukes and if that's his retaliation for nations attempting to stop his madness then so be it. Still though, that "brightening of the sky" wouldn't be the best thing I saw that day.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i personally want NATO to get involved, more and more each day that this goes on. it's time to just slap the mother fuckers down, and then step on their glasses...*let them launch a couple of old, outdated, quite probably defective nukes, there is as much chance of them exploding on launch or going astray as there is of them even heading in the right direction. *


Reminded me of that video where Putin said he wanted to raise the nuclear alert level and his two stooges at the end of the table looked very nervous. I didn't think they were nervous about the prospect of a nuclear war, more that they were nervous about Putin finding out they'd already sold the nuclear innards for some fancy yachts 


eta: https://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/ Always a fun website to visit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Once the nukes get involved I'm of the opinion that you're probably better off being closer to the epicentre.


completely depends on the size of the exchange, any is bad, but the bigger it is, the badder it is...and the bigger the warheads, the worse it is. a one megaton bomb will take out about 80 square miles, but it would take 4 or 5 125 kiloton bombs to take out the same size area. one or two weapons won't be enough to trigger a nuclear winter, but 5 or 6 might be..again, depending on their yield...
i have very little confidence in russia's ability to hit anything further away than their European neighbors. we would have a lot of warning and ample opportunity to both defend against incoming missiles, and to launch a retaliatory strike...either way you look at it, it would be the end of russia's ability to act as an aggressor. same as a major chemical strike, that would be provocation for NATO to step in and remove the russian's ability to act as an aggressor...which should have already been done. weeks ago...


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’d enjoy a drink called Physics Package. (That’s what the weaponeers call the bomb hardware. Case, fuze, guidance, permissive action link etc. round it out to a functioning bomb or standoff missile.)
> Now to devise a recipe … worthy of an implosion device.
> 
> View attachment 5122842


Talk me out of it table.

Under the right conditions, molten aluminum can be one of the most explosive substances in the word.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2022)

*Let's talk about why parts of the right are supporting Russia...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2022)

Would they be so bold as to send it via the Black sea? If they did, it would be escorted and would require Turkish permission to deliver to Ukraine, but perhaps not Bulgaria of Romania. Or they could be going to France and then through Europe to Ukraine. Other allies are providing Ukraine with stuff too, Canada, France, the UK, Belgium, the Netherlands and even Germany have been supplying heavy equipment and artillery, along with the remaining soviet stocks from former Warsaw pact countries. Now Spain and Portugal are also providing equipment, along with Japan, South Korea and Australia. Fortunately all the NATO and most of the allied stuff uses standardized munitions to ease logistics issues.

*The Spanish Navy ship will transport military equipment to Ukraine*


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Talk me out of it table.
> 
> Under the right conditions, molten aluminum can be one of the most explosive substances in the word.


Yeah but it adds an off flavor. 

I think a high aluminum content is used in the filler of thermobaric devices. The aluminum flash delivers almost all the heat pulse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2022)

I'd say those Russians in Transnistria are doomed, or will be evacuated one day. I don't think any offensives in the west will work out too well, it's close to Ukrainian supplies from the west and the Ukrainians have plenty of well armed reservists and troops in the area. They are pushing mightily with repeated attacks in the east that are so far being resisted, it's a sign the Ukrainians are strong enough not to have to trade territory for time any more. They are chewing up plenty Russians and their equipment daily in the east as the Russians continuously reinforce failure. Another thing is the quality and motivation of the Russian troops is diminishing, as they grab reluctant men off the streets, trick and coerce the weak minded and stupid. Vlad can't replace his losses in manpower, the Ukrainians can and they are receiving additional tanks and modern artillery weekly, along with other useful things.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
*Analysis: Russian forces eye Moldova, as forces edge east to breakaway Transnistria*


----------



## AntoMaria7 (Apr 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> she seems to have an issue with any female forum participants...she gets along ok with the guys, but let a woman try to join the conversation and she turns into a great white snark


I noticed, i don’t like dramas. There’s a saying ,,she gets on like a fly on a shit”
Idk if it’s the exact translation but i think it makes the point


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 23, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> I noticed, i don’t like dramas. There’s a saying ,,she gets on like a fly on a shit”
> Idk if it’s the exact translation but i think it makes the point


in US regionally (south, southwest) you’ll hear “like stink on shit” or one I like, “like ugly on an ape”.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 23, 2022)

In Scotland we prefer "she's a cunt"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Would they be so bold as to send it via the Black sea? If they did, it would be escorted and would require Turkish permission to deliver to Ukraine, but perhaps not Bulgaria of Romania. Or they could be going to France and then through Europe to Ukraine. Other allies are providing Ukraine with stuff too, Canada, France, the UK, Belgium, the Netherlands and even Germany have been supplying heavy equipment and artillery, along with the remaining soviet stocks from former Warsaw pact countries. Now Spain and Portugal are also providing equipment, along with Japan, South Korea and Australia. Fortunately all the NATO and most of the allied stuff uses standardized munitions to ease logistics issues.
> 
> *The Spanish Navy ship will transport military equipment to Ukraine*


Spain is an odd choice, they aren't conveniently located to Ukraine in any way, and where ever they drop stuff, it will have to be ferried across land a good distance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> In Scotland we prefer "she's a cunt"


Quiff


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Spain is an odd choice, they aren't conveniently located to Ukraine in any way, and where ever they drop stuff, it will have to be ferried across land a good distance.


I would have thought they would send it by rail, dunno the logic unless they are gonna go up the Adriatic to Italy or Slovenia and across Hungary to Ukraine by train, that would make the most sense. Hungary would at least allow transit and is in deep shit with America and other NATO members over their reluctance to supply old soviet tanks. Austria is neutral, not a NATO member, but might allow the shipment of equipment by rail, they are safe inside NATO, like their neighbors the Swiss.


----------



## injinji (Apr 23, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How much money has Biden now given Ukraine to fight this bullshit? Can we all agree at this point Ukraine ain’t gonna win? Can we stop wasting our money with this shit. Stop being bullied by Putin and acting like scared of him. If he nukes then Nuke him back. End this shit already.


Russia can not win. They have already lost. They can still kill a ton of women and children, but they can not win this war. The arms we are sending is cheap for what we are getting out of them. ie, a weak and disheartened Russia.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 23, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Then the question becomes how many Trump supporters AKA GOP would support action by US troops.


Would that be fighting for or against the USA?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2022)

Versatility, is the hallmark of a good weapons system, this also has the added benefit of being cheap. If it works out in Ukraine, I would expect to see it and other similar types deployed widely by America and NATO members. The 300 can be used by ground troops on ground targets, even against helicopters and enemy drones. It can also be deployed from vehicles, boats, planes, helicopters and I imagine even submarines, even drone subs, built can be built to launch them like ICBMs at ships or shore targets. As future battery power doubles and triples, so will their range and endurance. So you could say Uncle Sam is testing out the technology against the most likely opponent. If a simple commercial octocopter can drop cheap antitank grenades on Russian tanks at night with ease, then the Russians will have no defense against switchblades and other sophisticated military drones. Since they are cut off from advanced technology, they will find it increasingly difficult to fight against western armies who use it.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Switchblade: America's Suicide Drone Used to Destroy Russian Helicopters*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2022)

This looks lethal, but you could mount the same number of switchblade tubes and room for reloads on a flatbed 5 ton truck with a extended cab for the drone operators and even a box on the roof of the truck cab for a tethered drone. 50 switchblade drones can take out entire enemy formations, 600s for the tanks and APCs and 300s for the trucks and other soft skins or dug in troops. This thing has enough range not to be at the front, but back a bit, so a truck and a small crew should work fine, a truck can carry 50 of the 600's if required too. Mounting it on a new robot platform seems a waste of time. Even a jeep or Humvee could carry a half dozen and an operator in the passenger seat and a trailer can carry plenty of reloads. These things are cheaper than most artillery rounds FFS at $6K for the 300s and require less manpower than artillery to deploy and use.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*NEW TRACKED UNMANNED VEHICLE BRISTLES WITH A WHOPPING 50 SWITCHBLADE SUICIDE DRONES || 2021*


----------



## printer (Apr 23, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Reminded me of that video where Putin said he wanted to raise the nuclear alert level and his two stooges at the end of the table looked very nervous. I didn't think they were nervous about the prospect of a nuclear war, more that they were nervous about Putin finding out they'd already sold the nuclear innards for some fancy yachts
> eta: https://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/ Always a fun website to visit.


Using the nukemap simulator I dropped the smallest US device on our airport. Resulted in 30 fatalities and 190 injuries. Selected surface rather than airburst to limit the damage. If the Russians had to take out an area that they could not otherwise, like the steelworks they could get the job done without starting a nuclear war. How people would feel about it? It would be first to break the taboo of using nukes for everyday combat but it probably would not cause a nuclear power to retaliate for Ukraine.


----------



## printer (Apr 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This looks lethal, but you could mount the same number of switchblade tubes and room for reloads on a flatbed 5 ton truck with a extended cab for the drone operators and even a box on the roof of the truck cab for a tethered drone. 50 switchblade drones can take out entire enemy formations, 600s for the tanks and APCs and 300s for the trucks and other soft skins or dug in troops. This thing has enough range not to be at the front, but back a bit, so a truck and a small crew should work fine, a truck can carry 50 of the 600's if required too. Mounting it on a new robot platform seems a waste of time. Even a jeep or Humvee could carry a half dozen and an operator in the passenger seat and a trailer can carry plenty of reloads. These things are cheaper than most artillery rounds FFS at $6K for the 300s and require less manpower than artillery to deploy and use.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *NEW TRACKED UNMANNED VEHICLE BRISTLES WITH A WHOPPING 50 SWITCHBLADE SUICIDE DRONES || 2021*


The tethered flyer does not have a time restraint as compared to if it ran on batteries so the system could be placed beforehand in a location that the enemy will be going by and the tethered drone can act as its periscope over the trees. That is another thing that might trip up the drones, if there is a good tree cover on the targets and the drone snagged in the tree. But he, nothing is perfect. Rather than the tracked vehicle mounting a dozen on a remote controlled quad makes a lot of sense.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2022)

printer said:


> Using the nukemap simulator I dropped the smallest US device on our airport. Resulted in 30 fatalities and 190 injuries. Selected surface rather than airburst to limit the damage. If the Russians had to take out an area that they could not otherwise, like the steelworks they could get the job done without starting a nuclear war. How people would feel about it? It would be first to break the taboo of using nukes for everyday combat but it probably would not cause a nuclear power to retaliate for Ukraine.


It might result in the sudden destruction of the rail and road bridge at Kerch among other very painful consequences for the Russians. Precision strikes on them, even in Russia, or just give Ukraine a thousand cruise missiles to do with as it pleases and that's just for starters. Come pick up the M1 tanks and whatever else you want in western Poland, if Vlad thought he has problems now...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2022)

printer said:


> The tethered flyer does not have a time restraint as compared to if it ran on batteries so the system could be placed beforehand in a location that the enemy will be going by and the tethered drone can act as its periscope over the trees. That is another thing that might trip up the drones, if there is a good tree cover on the targets and the drone snagged in the tree. But he, nothing is perfect. Rather than the tracked vehicle mounting a dozen on a remote controlled quad makes a lot of sense.


In eastern Ukraine, it's wide open spaces, both a problem and opportunity. It's as easy to make killer suicide drones as it is to order containerloads of foam RC planes from China, they will make them to your design, even install the flight control computers, GPS and do almost everything else, except the programming and plastic explosive warhead. Good enough for Russians apparently!


----------



## printer (Apr 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It might result in the sudden destruction of the rail and road bridge at Kerch among other very painful consequences for the Russians. Precision strikes on them, even in Russia, or just give Ukraine a thousand cruise missiles to do with as it pleases and that's just for starters. Come pick up the M1 tanks and whatever else you want in western Poland, if Vlad thought he has problems now...


If Ukrain widens the conflict to Russian territory to any great extent will probably cause it to be more than a "special operation" and into a real war which would probably see weapons like tactical nukes used. Enough Russian targets inside of Ukraine to take out. It would be nice to see Ukraine decimate a place in Russia but that might just spark something bigger. If Russia was ruled by a regular government rather than the Russian mob they would be more hesitent to slash and burn.


----------



## printer (Apr 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In eastern Ukraine, it's wide open spaces, both a problem and opportunity. It's as easy to make killer suicide drones as it is to order containerloads of foam RC planes from China, they will make them to your design, even install the flight control computers, GPS and do almost everything else, except the programming and plastic explosive warhead. Good enough for Russians apparently!


And given time the Russians can order up their own.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 23, 2022)

printer said:


> Using the nukemap simulator I dropped the smallest US device on our airport. Resulted in 30 fatalities and 190 injuries. Selected surface rather than airburst to limit the damage. If the Russians had to take out an area that they could not otherwise, like the steelworks they could get the job done without starting a nuclear war. How people would feel about it? It would be first to break the taboo of using nukes for everyday combat but it probably would not cause a nuclear power to retaliate for Ukraine.


Is that the 0.3kt setting on the B61?


----------



## printer (Apr 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Is that the 0.3kt setting on the B61?


You got it. Not a lot dead as I just took out the runways and some infrastructure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2022)

*Crimea Flashpoint I Why Ukraine May Target Europe's Longest Bridge & Why Kerch Is Vital For Putin*






The fresh influx of Western weaponry into Ukraine has revived calls for a possible Ukrainian airstrike on the strategically important Crimean Bridge. The Crimean Bridge over the Strait of Kerch has linked Crimea to the Russian mainland since 2018. Crimea became a part of Ukraine after the dissolution of the Soviet Union in 1991 but was annexed by Russia in 2014. Watch the video to know more.


----------



## printer (Apr 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Crimea Flashpoint I Why Ukraine May Target Europe's Longest Bridge & Why Kerch Is Vital For Putin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A dozen off the 600 drones mounted on a small boat to get them close enough and then take out the arches.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 23, 2022)

printer said:


> You got it. Not a lot dead as I just took out the runways and some infrastructure.


one such would be perfect for the Black Sea palace Vladolf does not officially own.


----------



## printer (Apr 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> one such would be perfect for the Black Sea palace Vladolf does not officially own.
> 
> View attachment 5123367


With some white phosphorus.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 23, 2022)

printer said:


> With some white phosphorus.


ew no! That stuff is not a wmd but just as messy. 
If there is a “situation room” down in there it seems a job for MOP. 









Massive Ordnance Penetrator - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## printer (Apr 23, 2022)

*Ukraine battered again; Zelenskyy says US officials to visit*
Russian forces in Ukraine tried to storm a steel plant housing soldiers and civilians in the southern city of Mariupol on Saturday in an attempt to crush the last pocket of resistance in a place of deep symbolic and strategic value to Moscow, Ukrainian officials said.

In attacks on the eve of Orthodox Easter, Russian forces pounded cities and towns in southern and eastern Ukraine.

The fate of the Ukrainians in  the sprawling and beseiged seaside steel mill in Mariupol, where Russia says its forces have taken the rest of the city, wasn’t immediately clear. Earlier Saturday, a Ukrainian military unit released a video reportedly taken two days earlier in which women and children holed up underground, some for as long as two months, said they longed to see the sun.









Ukraine reports Russians trying to storm Mariupol plant


Russian forces in Ukraine tried to storm a steel plant housing soldiers and civilians in the southern city of Mariupol on Saturday in an attempt to crush the last pocket of resistance in a place of deep symbolic and strategic value to Moscow, Ukrainian officials said. Ukrainian President...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## printer (Apr 23, 2022)

*Russia’s Putin signs bill giving ex-presidents lifetime immunity*
_Bill gives former presidents and their families immunity from prosecution for crimes committed during their lifetime._

President Vladimir Putin has signed a law granting former Russian presidents expanded immunity from prosecution and allowing them to become senators for life in the upper house of Parliament once they leave the Kremlin.

The new law follows sweeping reforms of Russia’s political system initiated by Putin this year. Among other things, it allows him to run for two more six-year terms in the Kremlin if he chooses.









Russia’s Putin signs bill giving ex-presidents lifetime immunity


Bill gives former presidents and their families immunity from prosecution for crimes committed during their lifetime.




www.aljazeera.com





Trump would just drool over a lifetime get out of jail card.


----------



## injinji (Apr 23, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia’s Putin signs bill giving ex-presidents lifetime immunity*
> _Bill gives former presidents and their families immunity from prosecution for crimes committed during their lifetime._
> 
> President Vladimir Putin has signed a law granting former Russian presidents expanded immunity from prosecution and allowing them to become senators for life in the upper house of Parliament once they leave the Kremlin.
> ...


Looks like he is worried about his old age. I'm hoping that is not going to be one of his problems.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2022)

injinji said:


> Looks like he is worried about his old age. I'm hoping that is not going to be one of his problems.


he's 68 and has visited a lot of nuclear sites...i would be very surprised if he lasts another 12 years. i still wouldn't be surprised if it came out that he has some kind of cancer of other chemical/radiation linked illness, and is trying to go out in a blaze of glory and cement russia as a superpower again, but he done seriously fucked that up....


----------



## printer (Apr 23, 2022)

So even if the rubble stops at Putin there is nothing to charge him with. Normally you could vote him out I guess, well, maybe not.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2022)

Those new general killer drones perhaps? If the third one croaks, that might be 10 Russian generals so far! They order the war crimes and massacres, so good riddance and paralyzing the Russian command is good too. This was in the south and a great opportunity to launch an attack, while they are stunned and confused.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine killed two Russian generals and destroyed the enemy's combat command center*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 23, 2022)

injinji said:


> Russia can not win. They have already lost. They can still kill a ton of women and children, but they can not win this war. The arms we are sending is cheap for what we are getting out of them. ie, a weak and disheartened Russia.


It
Is so depressing. . I feel like so sad … I cant
Look at the pictures anymore. I have too much to deal with at the hospital.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It
> Is so depressing. . I feel like so sad … I cant
> Look at the pictures anymore. I have too much to deal with at the hospital.


then don't...you can only take so much, don't over extend yourself emotionally...it's already been a hard couple of years


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then don't...you can only take so much, don't over extend yourself emotionally...it's already been a hard couple of years


Right. Hard indeed , for everyone. Where is the mental
Health support for healing that everyone needs? Like we just move on and don’t talk about how fucked up we all got from this? let’s pretend like it never happened. oK , right.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2022)

you can talk all you want, and i'll listen...you might not like my advice, but it's always what i really think...so maybe do the opposite of what i recommend...¿


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 23, 2022)

printer said:


> Using the nukemap simulator I dropped the smallest US device on our airport. Resulted in 30 fatalities and 190 injuries. Selected surface rather than airburst to limit the damage. If the Russians had to take out an area that they could not otherwise, like the steelworks they could get the job done without starting a nuclear war. How people would feel about it? It would be first to break the taboo of using nukes for everyday combat but it probably would not cause a nuclear power to retaliate for Ukraine.


Aren't the Mariupol defenders holding out in nuclear bunkers though?


----------



## injinji (Apr 23, 2022)

I heard this on NPR. There is a jazz club in Odessa that is still having shows. 









A Ukrainian jazz club provides joy in Odesa despite the invasion


In Odesa, a port city in southern Ukraine, one jazz club has continued to host performances despite the Russian invasion, providing a haven for joy and creativity.




www.npr.org


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 24, 2022)

Love this guy's humour  If you haven't already, check out his channel on the YouTubes. He's a press officer in the Ukrainian Army.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)

It seems the Russians are gonna dive on the Moscow and try to recover some stuff, they will probably plant a lot of explosives and blow up the rest. Dunno if the Ukrainians will use it for target practice, they still have some testing on that new missile. It's a nice big fat juicy target and will have warships around it that can be sunk too. They might consider it a waste of time or a chance to train with those new harpoon anti ship missiles, since it seems to be in their range and they carry a big warhead.

It is a bad place for the Russians to dive, they are very vulnerable to shore and fast boat launched anti ship missiles of several different types. The salvage ship will be moored stationary and is subject to drone attacks too, the Moscow was their main naval air defense. I'd say most of their Black feet should be guarding the salvage operation and might present some opportunities, that close to Ukrainian controlled shores. If Vlad loses Crimea this summer, he loses all hope of recovering anything from the Moscow, but might have subs there to torpedo it. If they have to leave the wreck before they can recover shit, they will dump several tons of depth charges on it, if they still have them, or can make them from oil drums filled with explosives. Destroying it and scattering it over the bottom in pieces would make it easier for the Ukrainians to recover a lot of it though, not much burns under water.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Putin Sends Flotilla To Salvage Moskva | Russia Desperate To Keep Ukraine Away From Warship Wreck?*


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> anyone like that will be just as bad if not worse than putin. pretty much anyone sane fled the country already, and all that are now left are brain washed magat equivalents, and criminals looking to clean up during the chaos...
> i guess that's not completely fair, someone is setting those fires, and i hope it's a large well organized group with a goal in mind, and the sense to not get caught


It's a perilous situation surely w/all the nukes Russia possesses,but common sense has to prevail in Russia,they are completely paranoid about the West,no one wants to invade Russia and all their satellite countries after WW2 couldn't wait to escape their grasp when the Soviet Union devolved,they need to put the past aside and get on w/modernizing their economy and improving living standards for ordinary Russians,their population is small and getting smaller,dreams of empire are a fools game for them. They have strengths in sciences and are not a completely backwards country and need to shed themselves of the authoritarian,propagandized,corrupt govt. that has them in a big rut.They need reform and honesty,truth sets you free,a more moderate leader,less geo-political ambition,and staying in their lane is the only way Russia can progress.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah but it adds an off flavor.
> 
> I think a high aluminum content is used in the filler of thermobaric devices. The aluminum flash delivers almost all the heat pulse.


It's also used in planes.. AL + H2O (gypsum) = molten = bang.

Where did my tip jar go?


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> I heard this on NPR. There is a jazz club in Odessa that is still having shows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone goes to


> Rick's Café Américain


Points for naming that movie!


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It seems the Russians are gonna dive on the Moscow and try to recover some stuff, they will probably plant a lot of explosives and blow up the rest. Dunno if the Ukrainians will use it for target practice, they still have some testing on that new missile. It's a nice big fat juicy target and will have warships around it that can be sunk too. They might consider it a waste of time or a chance to train with those new harpoon anti ship missiles, since it seems to be in their range and they carry a big warhead.
> 
> It is a bad place for the Russians to dive, they are very vulnerable to shore and fast boat launched anti ship missiles of several different types. The salvage ship will be moored stationary and is subject to drone attacks too, the Moscow was their main naval air defense. I'd say most of their Black feet should be guarding the salvage operation and might present some opportunities, that close to Ukrainian controlled shores. If Vlad loses Crimea this summer, he loses all hope of recovering anything from the Moscow, but might have subs there to torpedo it. If they have to leave the wreck before they can recover shit, they will dump several tons of depth charges on it, if they still have them, or can make them from oil drums filled with explosives. Destroying it and scattering it over the bottom in pieces would make it easier for the Ukrainians to recover a lot of it though, not much burns under water.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Putin Sends Flotilla To Salvage Moskva | Russia Desperate To Keep Ukraine Away From Warship Wreck?*



HA HA!

They have to get to it before the USA does!
What do you want to bet that the USA already has a unit on the task!


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 24, 2022)

The mad midget is on his way out from the looks of this video.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518024361223110656


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 24, 2022)

Can't help but think that Ukraine would stand a better chance of beating the Russians if they concentrated their shelling on Russian forces instead of Russian towns and Ukrainian people, all while hiring thousands of crisis actors to promote their propaganda that the Russians are doing evil things.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> It's a perilous situation surely w/all the nukes Russia possesses,but common sense has to prevail in Russia,they are completely paranoid about the West,no one wants to invade Russia and all their satellite countries after WW2 couldn't wait to escape their grasp when the Soviet Union devolved,they need to put the past aside and get on w/modernizing their economy and improving living standards for ordinary Russians,their population is small and getting smaller,dreams of empire are a fools game for them. They have strengths in sciences and are not a completely backwards country and need to shed themselves of the authoritarian,propagandized,corrupt govt. that has them in a big rut.They need reform and honesty,truth sets you free,a more moderate leader,less geo-political ambition,and staying in their lane is the only way Russia can progress.


No one might want to invade, but the Russian federation is made up of other non Russian republics, like the old soviet union and some of them might want to break away. Then there are the other former Soviet republics that he wants to keep under his thumb. Many of these places want to be out from under Russian domination and sanctions.

The west has an interest in the European end of things and the Chinese and Japanese have an interest in central Asia and Pacific islands. No on will invade Russia but like Vlad did, some regions might declare their independence and China would support them or cause and finance the shit from the beginning. Vlad has to hold his empire and country together with fear, violence and intimidation now and it will get worse as economic conditions deteriorate and oppression increases.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> View attachment 5123678
> 
> Can't help but think that Ukraine would stand a better chance of beating the Russians if they concentrated their shelling on Russian forces instead of Russian towns and Ukrainian people, all while hiring thousands of crisis actors to promote their propaganda that the Russians are doing evil things.


That was propaganda, the Ukrainians won't waste their ammo, they were hitting fuel and ammo dumps in the area before with helicopters. There are major fuel and supply dumps in the area that support the invasion of Ukraine, it is a major logistics hub. It's just an attempt to confuse people and to say, "see they are just like us". Everything the Russians say is a lie or a distortion of the truth, the Ukrainians have western media with them everywhere and have no need to lie about the Russians. The Ukrainians have many western allies and cannot afford to be caught in a lie and with the information available and that can easily happen. Look how many times the Russians have been caught lying lately, the information battle space has changed, like the modern battlefield by technology.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That was propaganda, the Ukrainians won't waste their ammo, they were hitting fuel and ammo dumps in the area before with helicopters. There are major fuel and supply dumps in the area that support the invasion of Ukraine, it is a major logistics hub. It's just an attempt to confuse people and to say, "see they are just like us". Everything the Russians say is a lie or a distortion of the truth, the Ukrainians have western media with them everywhere and have no need to lie about the Russians. The Ukrainians have many western allies and cannot afford to be caught in a lie and with the information available and that can easily happen. Look how many times the Russians have been caught lying lately, the information battle space has changed, like the modern battlefield by technology.




Bah, fail on my part there. That was you looking for the joke flyin over yer head dude


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 24, 2022)

Short bus rider.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The mad midget is on his way out from the looks of this video.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518024361223110656


Parkinson's often comes with mental issues too and even hallucinations, so perhaps Vlad's recent lapses in judgement and apparent lack of information, it played a role. He could also have some other disease like cancer and it could be the result of treatment, or even the course of the disease. I saw the video earlier and noticed his death grip on the table and a rather unhealthy pose. All of this additional stress could have serious effects, if he is sick to begin with. Vlad might not be around to suffer the consequences of his actions, but like Trump, there will be plenty of others left around who helped him and they might.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That was propaganda, the Ukrainians won't waste their ammo, they were hitting fuel and ammo dumps in the area before with helicopters. There are major fuel and supply dumps in the area that support the invasion of Ukraine, it is a major logistics hub. It's just an attempt to confuse people and to say, "see they are just like us". Everything the Russians say is a lie or a distortion of the truth, the Ukrainians have western media with them everywhere and have no need to lie about the Russians. The Ukrainians have many western allies and cannot afford to be caught in a lie and with the information available and that can easily happen. Look how many times the Russians have been caught lying lately, the information battle space has changed, like the modern battlefield by technology.


I was referring to the graphic, not your sarcasm and elaborating on the source of the story, they are usually based on a real event and distorted. Your response showed, up above my reply, not the graphic I was actually referring to.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Apr 24, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> View attachment 5123678
> 
> Can't help but think that Ukraine would stand a better chance of beating the Russians if they concentrated their shelling on Russian forces instead of Russian towns and Ukrainian people, all while hiring thousands of crisis actors to promote their propaganda that the Russians are doing evil things.


TASS is not exactly an objective information source to put it mildly


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 24, 2022)

kin hell.... Sarcasm, bud.


----------



## printer (Apr 24, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Aren't the Mariupol defenders holding out in nuclear bunkers though?







But when you run out of food, water and ammo then things do not look so rosy.



JamieThePainter said:


> View attachment 5123678
> 
> Can't help but think that Ukraine would stand a better chance of beating the Russians if they concentrated their shelling on Russian forces instead of Russian towns and Ukrainian people, all while hiring thousands of crisis actors to promote their propaganda that the Russians are doing evil things.


Look at the empty landscape, nothing but fields and a railway passing through. Not much of a target other than the rail system moves goods for the war. So unless you actually know the details you just can guess. Not like the Russians will tell the truth that Ukraine hit something significant. 

*Freight Train Unexpectedly Derails In Russian Belgorod*
"In Belgorod, at the Kreida station, near the bridge on Mikhailovsky highway, three cars with soybeans overturned. The main thing is that no one was hurt. The reasons for the incident are being clarified. There are no traces of sabotage on the spot. Details will be known after the investigation," it said.

The video recording of the incident was published by the Telegram channel "World of Belogorye."

On April 1, the adviser to the head of the President's Office, Oleksii Arestovych, said that the explosion and the ensuing fire at the oil depot in the city of Belgorod of the Russian Federation could have occurred as a result of negligence.

On April 12, the Russian city of Belgorod, bordering Ukraine, reported damage to railway tracks.

On March 30, the General Staff of the Armed Forces reported that in Belgorod (Russia) there was an unauthorized detonation of ammunition due to disregard for safety rules and violations of transportation requirements.

On March 25, the head of the Main Intelligence Directorate of the Ministry of Defense, Kyrylo Budanov, said that partisan detachments had been prepared in advance, which would remain in the rear of the Russians.

On March 23, the governor of the Belgorod region bordering Ukraine said that a shell allegedly fired from the Ukrainian side had flown into the village.


https://ukranews.com/en/news/851615-freight-train-unexpectedly-derails-in-russian-belgorod


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 24, 2022)

The mad midgets bitch in France lost the election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)

This must be a blow for Vlad, she was one of his fans and apologists. If he didn't invade Ukraine she might have stood a better chance, like Trump, she got thrown under the bus.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Emmanuel Macron wins France's presidential election | CNN


Emmanuel Macron has won France's presidential election, fending off a historic challenge from far-right candidate Marine Le Pen during Sunday's runoff vote.




www.cnn.com


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This must be a blow for Vlad, she was one of his fans and apologists. If he didn't invade Ukraine she might have stood a better chance, like Trump, she got thrown under the bus.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


I was actually worried for a bit, I'll admit. Hopefully that's her out the game for good now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> I was actually worried for a bit, I'll admit. Hopefully that's her out the game for good now.


Vlad kinda got cut off from the internet and social media about 60 days before the election. Many of his hackers and trolls probably left or are creating shit for internal consumption and not screwing around in the west as much. The last time France got invaded, the far right had a lot to do with impairing readiness and became collaborationist during the Nazi occupation.

Having a knife stuck in NATO and the EUs back during a war would be very bad. This war will change the political map of Europe and relegate Russia to a third rate economic power and military threat. Belarus could be the next domino to fall, they get lot's of western and Ukrainian TV and radio and it is under de facto Russian occupation.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 24, 2022)

I was kind of hoping Belarus would take this opportunity to overthrow their puppet seeing as Putin's gang are otherwise, uh, occupied.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> I was actually worried for a bit, I'll admit. Hopefully that's her out the game for good now.


What she represents is not out of the game and it is largely fueled by immigration and migration. This is more intensely felt in countries with smaller cultures and linguistic bases. So the level of global migration must be controlled or we will get reactionary governments everywhere, not just in America or Europe. Also people must be lead up and not down, it's easier to go down than up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> I was kind of hoping Belarus would take this opportunity to overthrow their puppet seeing as Putin's gang are otherwise, uh, occupied.


It might happen and would most likely involve a coup, but right now it's wait and see how it goes in Ukraine. If Vlad's army is destroyed there and there is trouble in other places, it could happen, there are Belarussian fighters training and fighting in Ukraine for this purpose. Lukashenko lost two elections there and cheated his head off, he is deeply unpopular and jails all opposition, rail workers were recently disrupting railway service because of the war.

If Finland joins NATO and Belarus goes along with with Ukraine in a defensive alliance, then Europe will be neighbors with 80% of the Russian population and their two major cites, St. Petersburg and Moscow are in TV and radio broadcast range. Most young people know the truth and are connected or were in these countries, they do the fighting, protesting, resisting and eventually voting. An economically thriving liberal democratic Ukraine next door to Russia would be a bitter pill to swallow, especially when Russians live like shit and know it. It would be worse for Vlad and his ilk, if Belarus went the same way as Ukraine, with their help.


----------



## printer (Apr 24, 2022)

*Office of the President of Ukraine: we invited the Russians to hold a special round of negotiations at the walls of Azovstal*
Aleksey Arestovich, an adviser to the head of the office of the President of Ukraine, said that Kyiv had offered to hold a special round of negotiations with the Russian delegation near the Azovstal plant in Mariupol. The purpose of the talks will be to establish an immediate ceasefire in Mariupol, many days of humanitarian corridors, as well as the release or exchange of Ukrainian soldiers blocked on the territory of the plant, Reuters cites an excerpt from Mr. Arestovich's video message.









С миру по мине


Украина ищет оружие для победы над Россией




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)

*Let's talk about defense companies, money, and Ukraine....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)

Could this be a move in the south? It would cut off those forces east of them, north of the Dnieper River, if they held it to the river. These fellows usually are ahead of the media a bit, though they quote Ukrainian military sources. Chopping the Russians up into smaller pockets would be logical.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Kherson: Russian Forces REPULSED By Armed Forces of Ukraine*


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 24, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> I was actually worried for a bit, I'll admit. Hopefully that's her out the game for good now.


Instead of "Whack-A-Mole" we have "Whack-The-Nazi" They pop up everywhere.
Nice to read she failed! 
I was worried.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)

This could make the May 9th military parade in Moscow interesting, with a mix of thermobaric and cluster fragmentation warheads. Red square would look like a scene from Bucha, with dead soldiers and burned out tanks and vehicles. Vlad and his cronies would be hiding in Lenin's tomb when the last one came into trough the door... It might be a response, if Vlad uses nukes before then. The fighting in the east is in open country with armor and dug in positions, tactical nukes might not be effective since troops are pretty spread out.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*US to give Ukraine M142 HIMARS systems with a range of up to 500 kilometers.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)

Vlad is screwed and the visit by top state department and pentagon officials today put the seal on the deal. Uncle Sam is all in and Ukraine has been given a shopping list and credit card. Other allies are helping too, but not nearly as much as Uncle Sam can. Winning this war and kicking Vlad out of Ukraine will change the map of Europe, bleed Russia white and get rid of Vlad. It also opens up many geopolitical possibilities in central Asia too, including the break away of Russian republics. Vlad showed the way to do this by installing friendly governments and toppling unfriendly ones, the difference is this time popular democratic movements will topple them.

If he loses over half of his equipment in Ukraine and expends most of his advanced weapons, he won't be able to replace them and will be weak in the future. Strong men need to be strong and perceived that way, people need to believe they have a chance to win and Russia has been proven far from invincible when outside help is provided. I don't think America will stop with Ukraine, Joe might just let them loose on Russia and it's neighbors. There is plenty of opportunity there for the CIA and western intelligence agencies these days and into the future.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine War: Heavy weapons heading to Ukraine?*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)

Let's say Vlad is ejected from Ukraine by summer, before he can even muster his second army and half of his equipment is gone along with most of his precision munitions. Next there is trouble in Belarus and that is a lot closer to Moscow than Donbass! He has to fight another war in Belarus against a coup and popular uprising supported by Ukraine, say he loses that one too. Now his army is very weak after two wars and Georgia decides it wants it's territory that was stolen back. Perhaps one of the federation republics or more want to break away. Perhaps China takes an interest in central Asia and a break away Russian Republic on the Pacific coast?

This and subsequent wars around and inside Russia could lead to it's dissolution, like the Soviet Union, it is still an empire of conquered peoples in many places. Russia is actually a multi national and multicultural country, with other cultures either suppressed or not supported by the government, it was always held together by violence and intimidation and Russia always dominated the others.


----------



## printer (Apr 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This could make the May 9th military parade in Moscow interesting, with a mix of thermobaric and cluster fragmentation warheads. Red square would look like a scene from Bucha, with dead soldiers and burned out tanks and vehicles. Vlad and his cronies would be hiding in Lenin's tomb when the last one came into trough the door... It might be a response, if Vlad uses nukes before then. The fighting in the east is in open country with armor and dug in positions, tactical nukes might not be effective since troops are pretty spread out.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *US to give Ukraine M142 HIMARS systems with a range of up to 500 kilometers.*


Actually, I think it would be much more poetic justice if a swarm of Switchblade 300's took out every piece in the parade.

"Oops. I did not realize those nuclear missiles in the parade were really loaded."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2022)

Looks like Vlad finally realized it will be weapons without end for Ukraine and they will be going to eager and skilled hands. The Pentagon is also trying to get old Soviet era munitions factories up and running in eastern Europe, for artillery munitions I would suppose. The flood gates have opened and Uncle Sam is back in business with the embassy in Kyiv, the secretaries of defense and state even came for a visit yesterday to make the point. Now it's becoming a manufacturing challenge, to make enough munitions and to gather stockpiles from allies. I think lend lease might work like the name implies this time, America will actually loan the Ukrainians some equipment for a year and then get it back. Things like bridging equipment to cross rivers and things like that, much of it stored in Europe.

Once the Russians exhaust themselves and are worn down by repeated failed attacks in the east. The Ukrainians will counterattack and I suspect if they put enough heat on that, the Russians might collapse and it will be a rout to the border in the east. They could also be looking to cut off and isolate the Russians north of the Dnieper river in the south and recently made some attacks there.

Vlad must know at this point the plan is to destroy as much as he wants to throw in and so far he has most of his army committed there. Troops can be replaced in a year or two, his tanks and equipment cannot and anything with electronics in it like drones, communication equipment and precision munitions is out of his reach with sanctions. Once his army is spent it will be weaker for the next war, as other people under Russia's domination rise up. Any future army he does raise will be largely infantry and would be devastated by modern arms. More importantly they need to change the very structure of their army, but I doubt they can do this for several reasons.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Russia Angrily Demands U.S. Stop Sending Weapons to Ukraine


Russia's ambassador to the U.S. condemned the $800 million arms package to Ukraine, saying "this is a huge figure."




www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2022)

*Russia failing in its war aims, Antony Blinken says after Ukraine visit - BBC News*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2022)

*Bryansk: Russian Oil Depot BLAZING For Unknown Reasons*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2022)

*Ukraine: The hardware each country is sending*






The delivery of military aid to Ukraine is continuing, as Russia's invasion of the country goes on.

Simon Newton has been looking at the latest kit being sent from the West.


----------



## Offmymeds (Apr 25, 2022)

The Afghanistan debacle contributed to the break up of the Soviet Union. The Soviet Union had 14,453 dead in nine years of Afghanistan. Now, after surpassing that death toll in weeks, Putin has committed to a guerilla war with Ukrainians that are far better armed and very, very determined.


----------



## Polly Wog (Apr 25, 2022)

Over 30 countries are shipping supplies/weapons to Ukraine. One low flying plane in Ukraine ran into a utility pole. I think Putin has a long problem brewing. Now that Ukraine is hitting Russian turf it will get interesting. They threatened the us again about shipping weapons.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The mad midget is on his way out from the looks of this video.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518024361223110656


I just put my hands in my pockets, clasp them in front of me when I was still working, I held a pen to distract. Clench them with thumb in the middle. Neurology is a tough game..the running joke amongst them? Time will tell. Sadly brain is progressive mostly. With Parkinsons, the medicine starts to wear out and hallucinations abound.

Whatever he has it's not at the beginning.






So now we have the answer..Ukraine was a failed attempt of legacy.


----------



## Polly Wog (Apr 25, 2022)

I wonder if they found the piece of the cross on the sunken ship yet? It's their secret weapon.....


----------



## printer (Apr 25, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Over 30 countries are shipping supplies/weapons to Ukraine. One low flying plane in Ukraine ran into a utility pole. I think Putin has a long problem brewing. Now that Ukraine is hitting Russian turf it will get interesting. They threatened the us again about shipping weapons.


It seems no reports on the plane, there was one that hit a street sign but that was before the war. 

"IN POLAND, NEAR THE UKRAINIAN BORDER — Just off a runway on a Polish airfield, forklifts busily emptied an Air Force C-17 transport jet of its cargo alongside a much smaller civilian propeller-driven plane, ferrying pallets of green boxes full of munitions from each to a nearby asphalt parking lot filling up with many dozens of them.

Some bore American-made weapons, while others held a variety of ordnance made in Eastern Europe — all of them representative of Ukraine’s highest priorities for military aid that would soon be loaded into a fleet of waiting tractor-trailer trucks loitering nearby for the journey into Ukraine.

The Pentagon sources much of the American-made weaponry it sends to Kyiv from its own stockpiles, but relies on American defense contractors to scour Eastern European munitions factories to find newly made weapons designed by the United States’ former adversary, the Soviet Union, to fulfill President Biden’s pledges of increased military aid for Ukraine."

nyimes


----------



## Polly Wog (Apr 25, 2022)

One killed in transport plane crash in Ukraine, fog to blame - authorities


One person was killed and two were injured on Friday when a transport plane in southern Ukraine descended too low in fog and hit high-voltage power lines, local authorities said. The accident occurred in the Zaporizhzhia region, the authorities said in a Facebook post. The twin-propellor Antonov...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Polly Wog (Apr 25, 2022)

I think on trt news is where they said power line pole was hit I believe. Turkish broadcast.


----------



## printer (Apr 25, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> One killed in transport plane crash in Ukraine, fog to blame - authorities
> 
> 
> One person was killed and two were injured on Friday when a transport plane in southern Ukraine descended too low in fog and hit high-voltage power lines, local authorities said. The accident occurred in the Zaporizhzhia region, the authorities said in a Facebook post. The twin-propellor Antonov...
> ...


Thank you. It did not come up for me. But I searched for pole, not high voltage transmission line. I used to live next to a lot which had a HV transmission line. They are a little taller than the average utility pole.


----------



## printer (Apr 25, 2022)

Unintended consequence of a war?
*Unidentified people fired grenade launchers at the Ministry of State Security in Tiraspol*
A series of explosions rocked the building of the Ministry of State Security (MGB) of the unrecognized Pridnestrovian Moldavian Republic (PMR) in Tiraspol. According to media reports, there were three. According to unconfirmed reports, a grenade launcher was fired at the building, Komsomolskaya Pravda (KP) reports . Pictures from the scene cited by TASS show two used grenade launchers on the road next to the building. Later, the PMR Ministry of Internal Affairs confirmed that several shots were fired at the MGB building from a hand-held anti-tank grenade launcher. Traffic near the MGB building is blocked.

The building of the ministry was damaged, there is some object lying on the road nearby, the KP reports. According to preliminary data, there are no casualties or deaths. “The glass was broken on the second floor of the building, just where the minister’s office is located,” the KP reports.

According to eyewitnesses, which RIA Novosti reports , powerful claps were heard. Windows in neighboring houses were damaged. Traffic near the MGB building is blocked, near the building there are police cars, ambulances, rescuers and fire brigade.








Неизвестные обстреляли из гранатометов Министерство госбезопасности в Тирасполе


Подробнее на сайте




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog





*The Kadyrov Foundation distributed another food aid to the residents of Mariupol*
According to R. Kadyrov, huge queues gather in the points of distribution of humanitarian aid in a matter of minutes. This is a consequence of the food crisis, which is observed in almost all areas where, until recently, nationalist battalions were stationed. Every day, convoys of trucks with food contents are sent from the territory of Russia to solve this problem.

“Having received the coveted loaf of bread, the locals involuntarily burst into tears. Weeks in damp and dark basements forced the inhabitants to give up all hope of a better outcome. Therefore, they sincerely thank for the timely and long-awaited help. Finally, one can see joy and confidence in the future on their faces,” said the Head of the Chechen Republic. 

Recall that earlier a humanitarian cargo from the ROF for distribution between Russian military personnel and civilians arrived in the city of Lugansk of the LPR.

(comment)

*Robb Stark * 
_Apr 25, 2022 7:08PM_ 
You killed thousands of people, destroyed 90 percent of the city in order to feed a handful of your people there?! Well, "bravo" Russians, "bravo" Kadyrov. Tell me now, who is the fascist and bandit here? This is your military special operation, right? Burns all of Mariupol and kills its inhabitants? I have no words, you are ordinary bandits, fascists, murderers, nationalists and I don’t know what else!!!









Фонд Кадырова раздал жителям Мариуполя очередную продуктовую помощь | Информационное агентство "Грозный-Информ"







www-grozny--inform-ru.translate.goog





Surprised that they allowed the comment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2022)

Flat spin.
------------------------------------------------------------
*Russian warplane twirls to ground after 'Ukraine missile strike'*


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 25, 2022)

Ukraine's Defense Minister says Ukraine is already starting to receive 155mm calibre artillery — the standard Nato size — from the US and from other partners, including France. He predicts that longer-range weaponry will ‘fundamentally’ change fight with Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2022)

The German chancellor is probably stalling so the Russians don't cut the gas supply off completely and it would screw Germany. However they did it to themselves by becoming dependent on Russian gas, they were warned by many about Vlad exploiting this and he did. The Netherlands are sending most of it's Pzh2000 mobile artillery guns that are made in Germany, which are awesome and enough of them can make a difference in the east. Artillery duels are about speed and accuracy and the anti artillery radars and drones along with the guns will make up for more numbers on the Russian side. Identify and knock out their artillery and then they can move in closer and destroy their logistics and tanks, wiping out their artillery units give you a lot more freedom of action and maneuver on the battlefield. It will allow them to advance down highways miles at a time without fear of gun artillery and they can pound defended road junctions for the advance.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Netherlands Sends German-Made Panzerhaubitze 2000 Howitzer To Ukraine To Fight Russia In Donbas*





*Why Marder Export Request May Force Scholz to Send Heavy Weapons To Ukraine Against Putin*


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2022)

printer said:


> Thank you. It did not come up for me. But I searched for pole, not high voltage transmission line. I used to live next to a lot which had a HV transmission line. They are a little taller than the average utility pole.


I did also, and they made spooky sounds in wet weather.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2022)

*UK General: 'No peace in Europe while Putin remains in the Kremlin'*





Former Deputy Supreme Commander of NATO, General Sir Richard Shirreff, says that Ukraine will struggle to 'throw the Russians out' even with support from the United States and western allies.


----------



## injinji (Apr 25, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> I was actually worried for a bit, I'll admit. Hopefully that's her out the game for good now.


40% of the vote going to the far right. That is much better than she did before. I think the parliamentary elections are in June. I would be amazed if they didn't pick up a bunch of seats. The far left too for that matter. The young folks mostly sat this one out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2022)

Trump would be worse if he had total power like Putin, both are narcists, but Donald has it worse, plus he is socially retarded.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Psychiatric assessment: reasons for Putin's war in Ukraine*






Why does Putin need war? If you are still asking this question, you are probably looking for logical reasons. We, also, have tried to look things up, but haven't found any. However, there is another probable reason. The dictator suffers from an acute narcissistic disorder, experts state.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 25, 2022)

Nothing much to write but GO UKRAINE!

I am proud of the USA for getting material support to the Ukrainians!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 25, 2022)

*Russian Spies Hilariously Screw Up Putin’s ‘Assassination Plot’ Claim*

During a Monday meeting at Moscow’s Prosecutor General’s Office, Russian President Vladimir Putin made a shocking accusation, announcing the arrest of several accused assassins who were allegedly planning to kill prominent Russian state TV journalist and ardent Putin loyalist Vladimir Solovyov.

“This morning, organs of the FSB halted the activities of a terrorist group that was planning an attack and a murder of a prominent Russian TV journalist,” Putin stated, claiming that the plot was orchestrated by “high-ranking diplomatic officials in Europe and the United States” who are striving to divide Russian society and “destroy Russia from within.” Putin alleged that the West’s failure to prevail on the information front of the war in Ukraine has prompted it “to resort to terror, to arrange the killings of our journalists.” He added: “We know the names of the sponsors from Western intelligence agencies, first of all—of course—from the United States’ CIA, which are working with Ukraine’s security services.”

Russia’s notorious FSB counterintelligence agency released a video of the arrests, as well as so-called “behind-the-scenes” footage of agents searching and seizing property allegedly found at the suspects’ apartment, which was posted in its entirety by state media outlet _RIA Novosti_ on Telegram. The footage showed an array of items laid out in the apartment, including a photograph of Adolf Hitler, six pristine-looking Ukrainian passports, a blonde wig, and brand new T-shirts emblazoned with swastikas that appeared to bear fresh creases from recent shipping.

But the seemingly brand new items weren’t the only curious elements depicted in the FSB video footage. In the original video, three copies of a Sims video game were shown laid out on the bed, as well as a book containing a menacing inscription, stating in part: “Kill to live and live to kill,” signed with the name of “Signature unclear.”

Social media users were quick to point that the SIMS game and “Signature unclear” could be signs that the arrest was part of an FSB hoax gone wrong, pointing out the directives for setting up the scene of the crime might have included planting three SIM cards and signing the book with an indiscernible signature—and that these instructions might have been misunderstood or taken too literally by the agents. Perhaps realizing their agents have flubbed, official videos posted by the FSB on its YouTube channel excluded the book and blurred the images of the SIMS video games.









Despite obvious holes in the official narrative of the so-called assassination plot, the Kremlin appears to be sticking with its story. On Monday, director of the Russian Federal Security Service Alexander Bortnikov told Russia’s Rossiya-1 channel that a group of six Russian neo-Nazis were indeed planning to kill state TV host Vladimir Solovyov on the orders of Ukraine’s Security Services.

In his interview with the state media outlet _RIA Novosti_, Solovyov said he didn’t notice being followed and profusely thanked the FSB for saving his life. But the groundwork for Monday’s accusations seems to have been laid out days prior: two days before the arrests, Solovyov claimed that during his morning jog, he was accosted by unknown harassers.

“I was jogging down the embankment today, as two fat bastards have driven past me on their bicycles, yelling ‘Glory to Ukraine,’” he said during his show _Solovyov Live_. “They were too scared to stop and get punched by me right into their greasy faces. We’ll trace and find them, no question, because it’s all on video... We need to catch all the scumbags over here.”



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518624438358626304


----------



## myke (Apr 25, 2022)

Fuck off Russia,you are all pigs.

Sorry had to get that off my chest.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Russian Spies Hilariously Screw Up Putin’s ‘Assassination Plot’ Claim*
> 
> During a Monday meeting at Moscow’s Prosecutor General’s Office, Russian President Vladimir Putin made a shocking accusation, announcing the arrest of several accused assassins who were allegedly planning to kill prominent Russian state TV journalist and ardent Putin loyalist Vladimir Solovyov.
> 
> ...


If people weren’t dying, this would be Mel Brooks stuff.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2022)

myke said:


> Fuck off Russia,you are all pigs.
> 
> Sorry had to get that off my chest.


Nah, the narod are ok. The apparat isn’t.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## myke (Apr 25, 2022)

Who watched Navalny on Sunday ?


----------



## myke (Apr 25, 2022)

Pissed me off. shouldn't have watched it.


----------



## OldMedUser (Apr 25, 2022)

myke said:


> Who watched Navalny on Sunday ?


Had to hit the sack before finishing but will catch the last 45min later tonight probably.

Hell of a way for a gov't to operate eh.


----------



## myke (Apr 25, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Had to hit the sack before finishing but will catch the last 45min later tonight probably.
> 
> Hell of a way for a gov't to operate eh.


Go shoot some magpies instead.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2022)

myke said:


> Go shoot some magpies instead.


No! Corvids totally rock. Locally ravens and I feed the magnificent thugs. My neighbor disapproves, but she’s moving soon. Fly, my pretties!


----------



## OldMedUser (Apr 25, 2022)

myke said:


> Go shoot some magpies instead.


Magpies and anything else that flies too close to the chicken coop. Damn bird flu is all over this year and the wife doesn't want to lose her birds.


----------



## OldMedUser (Apr 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No! Corvids totally rock. Locally ravens and I feed the magnificent thugs. My neighbor disapproves, but she’s moving soon. Fly, my pretties!


Evil f'n creatures that eat all other birds babies so they must die. Especially ravens and we got lots around here. Only have to shoot one and they tell their friends so no more hang around here after that.

Love the ducks that raise their babies in our dugout every year tho. Usually 5 or 6 families swimming around out there every summer.

The ice is almost gone so they'll be moving in soon.


----------



## printer (Apr 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Russian Spies Hilariously Screw Up Putin’s ‘Assassination Plot’ Claim*
> 
> During a Monday meeting at Moscow’s Prosecutor General’s Office, Russian President Vladimir Putin made a shocking accusation, announcing the arrest of several accused assassins who were allegedly planning to kill prominent Russian state TV journalist and ardent Putin loyalist Vladimir Solovyov.
> 
> ...


Their agents work as well as their big bad ship, can't remember its name though.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2022)

printer said:


> Their agents work as well as their big bad ship, can't remember its name though.


Moskluglug


----------



## Mirtaz (Apr 26, 2022)

Russia is winning the war, and it's not even close. The Russians will impose their will on the Ukraine, just as they did in the North Caucasus, the South Caucasus, and in the Crimea. It will be hilarious watching the salt flow from all the brainlets who fell for both the anti-Russian propaganda and the "Ukraine will defeat Russia" nonsense.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2022)

The dead Russian general count could be up to 10 now with 2 more dead and one wounded the other day, they struck a command post with 50 officers, or so say the Ukrainians. In total 37 Russian command posts have been hit by artillery or drones. They are forced close to the front by their shitty top down organization and become targets using radio location, traffic analysis and drones. Killing senior Russian commanders does more to impede them than it would for a western army, there is no junior leadership.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*PUTIN IS IN TROUBLE - UKRAINE JUST KILLED TWO MORE RUSSIAN GENERALS || 2022*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> Russia is winning the war, and it's not even close. The Russians will impose their will on the Ukraine, just as they did in the North Caucasus, the South Caucasus, and in the Crimea. It will be hilarious watching the salt flow from all the brainlets who fell for both the anti-Russian propaganda and the "Ukraine will defeat Russia" nonsense.


So far they have not demonstrated this ability, they have demonstrated incompetence and poor morale. Meanwhile the modern heavy weapons are pouring into the Ukrainians and the Russians can't make any more tanks, ballistic missiles or advanced weaponry of any kind. Summer is guerilla season and it promises to be a hot one for the Russians.

The numbers don't add up for Vlad, he has committed 70% of the BTG to Ukraine and must keep the rest, because Russia is a big country with many enemies, most of the world in fact. 25% of those BTGs have been destroyed, 20,000 dead and 3 times that number at least out of the fight and he started around 200,000 troops. He lost over 500 tanks already and has about 2500 available at the most and over 1000 other armored vehicles have been destroyed or captured. The plan is to kill his army and destroy his irreplaceable equipment, the US just announced the policy and the Ukrainians are eager to carry it out.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 26, 2022)

Germany will send Anti-Aircraft Tanks to Ukraine.

Also as a sign that Putin knows he is losing his war on Ukraine they are threatening World War Three once again!

It seems they know they may take some land but they will lose!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 26, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> Russia is winning the war, and it's not even close. The Russians will impose their will on the Ukraine, just as they did in the North Caucasus, the South Caucasus, and in the Crimea. It will be hilarious watching the salt flow from all the brainlets who fell for both the anti-Russian propaganda and the "Ukraine will defeat Russia" nonsense.


----------



## Mirtaz (Apr 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


Typical reaction from a brainlet. Fuck Putin. The murderous midget has seen to the slaughter of thousands of my brethren and coreligionists. Still, I have no problem acknowledging that he's running rings around American and NATO globalists. When the dust settles, I will be laughing; you will be left looking like a nitwit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Germany will send Anti-Aircraft Tanks to Ukraine.
> 
> Also as a sign that Putin knows he is losing his war on Ukraine they are threatening World War Three once again!
> 
> It seems they know they may take some land but they will lose!


Vlad will lose land in this war, Ukraine wants Crimea back and the eastern provinces, there will be a war that will grind Russia down until they are ejected from Ukraine. The Ukrainians will settle for nothing less after the shit they've been put through, it will also be the end of Vlad in Russia, I doubt he would survive the defeat. America's just announced policy is to destroy the Russian army and as much of it's irreplaceable equipment and precision munitions as they can. Uncle Sam just signed on with clear objectives and goals, the Ukrainians are eager to kill Russians and will spend the blood to do it. It won't end with defeat in Ukraine for Vlad, there will be trouble and fires for him to put out all over his empire.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> Russia is winning the war, and it's not even close. The Russians will impose their will on the Ukraine, just as they did in the North Caucasus, the South Caucasus, and in the Crimea. It will be hilarious watching the salt flow from all the brainlets who fell for both the anti-Russian propaganda and the "Ukraine will defeat Russia" nonsense.


So then why is he so nervous? Every speech he gives is filled with weakness...now I'm no Russian expert but when he starts talking and his body language is like my Czech grandfather?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> Typical reaction from a brainlet. Fuck Putin. The murderous midget has seen to the slaughter of thousands of my brethren and coreligionists. Still, I have no problem acknowledging that he's running rings around American and NATO globalists. When the dust settles, I will be laughing; you will be left looking like a nitwit.


Define: brainlet

Ukraine? So this means your no longer interested in our arms..think I'll call President Biden and let him know we have ungratefuls complaining about the very country that's saving its ass.

NATO?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> Typical reaction from a brainlet. Fuck Putin. The murderous midget has seen to the slaughter of thousands of my brethren and coreligionists. Still, I have no problem acknowledging that he's running rings around American and NATO globalists. When the dust settles, I will be laughing; you will be left looking like a nitwit.


What religion would that be? Most of the Ukrainian grain crop goes to the Islamic world, Turkey gets 90% of it's grain from Ukraine. You must be trolling because you are too completely cut off from the facts and situation on the ground, Russia is fucked, it's just a matter of time and not a long time either.


----------



## Mirtaz (Apr 26, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Define: brainlet


A twat who happily falls for propaganda is my definition of a brainlet. Lots of brainlets have exposed themselves with this Ukraine nonsense, including otherwise sound people who have long resisted propaganda of any kind.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


It's Parkinsons.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> A twat who happily falls for propaganda is my definition of a brainlet. Lots of brainlets have exposed themselves with this Ukraine nonsense, including otherwise sound people who have long resisted propaganda of any kind.


I remember when it was called Iron Curtain..do you?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2022)

Move heaven and earth, along with squeezing the square head's nuts over heavy armor!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Report: Germany to deliver 'Gepard' anti-aircraft tanks to Ukraine | DW News*


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 26, 2022)

The mad midget misses riding his shetland pony shirtless, oh those were the days.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 26, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> Typical reaction from a brainlet. Fuck Putin. The murderous midget has seen to the slaughter of thousands of my brethren and coreligionists. Still, I have no problem acknowledging that he's running rings around American and NATO globalists. When the dust settles, I will be laughing; you will be left looking like a nitwit.


At least we didn’t have to wait for the dust to settle to see you look like a nitwit.

thanks for stopping by comrade.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> Russia is winning the war, and it's not even close. The Russians will impose their will on the Ukraine, just as they did in the North Caucasus, the South Caucasus, and in the Crimea. It will be hilarious watching the salt flow from all the brainlets who fell for both the anti-Russian propaganda and the "Ukraine will defeat Russia" nonsense.


oh hi.....glad you can make it comrade can u explain why there are 22 thousand dead and prolly triple that wounded, can u explain why russian mother and fathers aren't getting they're children back, can you also explain the war crimes that are being commited, the forced explulsion and removable of Ukrainian people, the over 300 children missing......

Fuck Putin


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518858716749180928


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2022)

Ukraine prepares war crimes charges against Russian military personnel, including pilots


Three Russian pilots suspected of bombing civilian buildings in the Kharkiv and Sumy regions are among at least seven Russian military personnel that Kyiv is preparing war crimes charges against, the Ukrainian prosecutor general’s office told Reuters.




www.reuters.com


----------



## printer (Apr 26, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> Russia is winning the war, and it's not even close. The Russians will impose their will on the Ukraine, just as they did in the North Caucasus, the South Caucasus, and in the Crimea. It will be hilarious watching the salt flow from all the brainlets who fell for both the anti-Russian propaganda and the "Ukraine will defeat Russia" nonsense.


Russia has taken little land beyond what was held by the separatists before the 'Special Operation' began. There still is a good chance that Russia will take the southern area but there is also a good chance of Ukraine holding them to the areas they have now. If Russia is doing so well why is Putin lying to the Russian people about how the war is going, why they are fighting in the first place? While not as good as knowing the language I use Google translate to view a number of news outlets from Russia. And before you go saying that we are lied to by the Western media the lies told by your media have been exposed many times by events on the ground (we are retreating from Kiev as our objectives have been completed) to the Moskova sinking (Oh, it was a fire and not a Ukrainian missile, we are just moving the rest of our ships farther away so they do not have a similar 'fire'). 

And speaking about imposing their will on these areas, if the Russian culture and way of life was so go why did Russia not convert them without the end of a gun?


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 26, 2022)

injinji said:


> 40% of the vote going to the far right. That is much better than she did before. I think the parliamentary elections are in June. I would be amazed if they didn't pick up a bunch of seats. The far left too for that matter. The young folks mostly sat this one out.


Aye, but she didn't get in, so we'll have to take that as a victory I think. I think the extra 6% odds that she got this time round is to be expected seeing as Macron has been in charge for a wee while now. Still though, I half expected to see her win, so I'm very much relieved.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 26, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> A twat who happily falls for propaganda is my definition of a brainlet. Lots of brainlets have exposed themselves with this Ukraine nonsense, including otherwise sound people who have long resisted propaganda of any kind.


Propaganda exists on both sides during a war. This is known.


----------



## printer (Apr 26, 2022)

*Putin’s war sparked an urgent need to expand the US military-industrial base*
Senior Pentagon officials recently invited leaders of the U.S. defense industry to discuss the need for replenishing the stockpiles of weapons that have been sent to Ukraine in the face of Russian aggression. This and the pacing threat of China are necessary for planning the production of weapons and services by our military industry. But they are not nearly enough for the new era ushered in by Vladimir Putin’s war. 

True, the supplying of two particular weapon systems so far has put a significant dent in our stockpiles. We have sent Ukraine 33 percent of our Javelins — a portable anti-tank missile — and around 25 percent of our Stinger anti-aircraft missiles. The Pentagon has quite rightly said these must be replenished — or better still, replaced by more capable newer models. And as there is no indication that the war will end any time soon, we must assume the requirement for resupply will continue and even increase. 

The mix of weapons will likely also change over time. Already, the Ukrainian president is asking for HIMRAS (rocket launchers), helicopters and drones. For effective use of these weapons, the Ukrainians will need training and sustainment assistance. The United States and/or NATO will need to organize quickly for this mission, perhaps by establishing a Military Assistance Command to train and sustain the Ukrainian forces. Such a step will also assist with the coordination of resupply operations among allies....








Putin’s war sparked an urgent need to expand the US military-industrial base


The Russian invasion of Ukraine requires a significant change in the tone, tenor and tempo of our foreign military sales.




thehill.com





And it goes on. Sad that money that could be put to better use will be used up to shoot one another. But a little man wants to make Russia great again.


----------



## printer (Apr 26, 2022)

*Russia’s Rosneft fails to sell oil in tender after demanding payment in rubles*
Russia’s Rosneft failed to sell oil in a jumbo tender after demanding prepayment in rubles, five traders said on Monday, meaning the country’s top oil producer will need to find ways to divert more crude to buyers in Asia through private deals.

Rosneft was unable to award a tender to sell 6.5 milliontonnes of Urals, Siberian Light, Sokol and ESPO Blend oil loading from Russian ports in May-June because there were no bids from buyers, the traders said.

Rosneft did not immediately respond to requests for comment.









Russia’s Rosneft fails to sell oil in tender after demanding payment in rubles


Russia’s Rosneft failed to sell oil in a jumbo tender after demanding prepayment in rubles, five traders said on Monday, meaning the country’s top oil




english.alarabiya.net





Hope India keeps it up.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## printer (Apr 26, 2022)

News from an 'independent' view of the war.
*German journalist spoke about the atrocities of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in the hospital of Mariupol*
Ukrainian security forces killed a large number of people in a hospital in Mariupol after tying their hands. Alina Lipp, a journalist from Germany, told the Izvestia TV channel about this. 

“There is horror here, there are really a lot of corpses, especially with their hands tied. There is a suspicion that these are civilians who were detained and shot,” she said. Lipp noted that she could not imagine such atrocities committed by Russian military personnel, since the Russians only help. “Russians only help other people here, they bring humanitarian aid. I think these are really Ukrainians,” the journalist said. All the atrocities that the representative of the German media had to see, and, according to her, there were many, were committed by the Ukrainian military. On April 15, a correspondent for the Izvestia TV channel, Oleksiy Poltoranin, showed the state of one of the hospital buildings in Mariupol, which was shelled by the Ukrainian military. Being inside the former building is dangerous: a collapse can occur at any moment. Under the rubble are the bodies of the dead, the correspondent said.

On February 24, Russia launched a special operation to protect Donbass. The Kremlin explained that the tasks of the special operation include the demilitarization and denazification of Ukraine, the implementation of which is necessary to ensure the security of Russia. The decision was made against the background of the aggravation of the situation in the LPR and DPR as a result of shelling by the Ukrainian military. 









Немецкая журналистка рассказала о зверствах ВСУ в больнице Мариуполя


Украинские силовики убили большое количество человек в больнице Мариуполя, предварительно связав им руки. Об этом рассказала журналистка из Германии Алина Липп телеканалу «Известия». «Здесь ужас, реально очень много трупов, тем более со связанными руками. Есть подозрение, что это мирные...




iz.ru





And when I tried to find out something about the German journalist. I won't bother filling up the page, here is the link. Seems she is a propagandist for the Russians. I guess she takes after her Russian father rather than her German mother. But you will not read about that in Russia.









Alina Lipp auf Telegramm: Einst bei den Grünen, jetzt Putins Infokriegerin


Jenseits der Frontlinie gibt es wenige Journalisten, die über den Ukraine-Kri...




www-t--online-de.translate.goog


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2022)

wait? what? the ukrainians did what? omg....

talk bout right wing out of Germany


----------



## printer (Apr 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wait? what? the ukrainians did what? omg....
> 
> talk bout right wing out of Germany


Actually out of Russia, her father is in Crimea. The news site is Russian, I tried to get a translated link but they have something funny going on with the page detecting the browser. There is right wing and then there is Russian propaganda. Seems she fits in the second category.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 26, 2022)

Gazprom halts gas deliveries to Poland via Yamal pipeline: Polish pipeline operator


----------



## printer (Apr 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Gazprom halts gas deliveries to Poland via Yamal pipeline: Polish pipeline operator


They want payment in Russian funny money and the operator said no, we are paying as per the contract.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2022)

printer said:


> Actually out of Russia, her father is in Crimea. The news site is Russian, I tried to get a translated link but they have something funny going on with the page detecting the browser. There is right wing and then there is Russian propaganda. Seems she fits in the second category.


yeah she does......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2022)

oh tank girl


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2022)

*US sheds light on West’s new Russia strategy*





As Russia's invasion of Ukraine has transformed into a grinding war of attrition with no meaningful peace deal in sight, the US and its allies have begun to convey a new, longer-term goal for the war: to defeat Russia so decisively on the battlefield that it will be deterred from launching such an attack ever again. That message was delivered most clearly on Monday, when Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin told reporters after a trip to Ukraine's capital city of Kyiv that "we want to see Russia weakened to the degree that it can't do the kinds of things that it has done in invading Ukraine."


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2022)

talk bout a msg to Russia.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2022)

@shnkrmn no shit right....my exact expression too


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2022)

This was in the works for awhile and this is just the announcement and finalizing deals. The message is clear though, Vlad's army will be destroyed unless he pulls out of all of Ukraine and Crimea. It is about to get much worse for the Russians with the arrival of modern weapons systems and guerilla warfare will soon start in earnest. Vlad can't replace his equipment and precision weapons, even if he can conscript the men, he will have trouble equipping them.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine War: Coming weeks 'crucial' in fight against Russia*





The US Defence Secretary Lloyd Austin announces further military assistance to Ukraine following a meeting of defence ministers and senior military officials in Germany.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2022)

*Let's talk about Transnistria, the unknown, and new develops for Ukraine....*


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 26, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> Typical reaction from a brainlet. Fuck Putin. The murderous midget has seen to the slaughter of thousands of my brethren and coreligionists. Still, I have no problem acknowledging that he's running rings around American and NATO globalists. When the dust settles, I will be laughing; you will be left looking like a nitwit.


oh look,

A tweaker who wants to say something smart but isn't up to the task. The fool is recycling the "both sides bad" false logic.

lulz


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2022)

*Moldova urges calm, boosts security after Transnistria blasts • FRANCE 24 English*


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 26, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> A twat who happily falls for propaganda is my definition of a brainlet. Lots of brainlets have exposed themselves with this Ukraine nonsense, including otherwise sound people who have long resisted propaganda of any kind.


Meanwhile Russia's economy is imploding. Sooner or later, Putin's corpse will be set out as meat to feed the dogs in the street and the dogs will refuse because they aren't cannibals. Rats aren't as picky. Win or lose in Ukraine, the economic sanctions are going to end Putin's regime. 

Remember this, if you can, tweaker. The US and Nato intend that Russia be weakened so that it can never invade another country again. The goal is to strike Putin's Russia a blow so hard they will not be able to fight another war. Economic sanctions are the west's tool for doing just that.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The mad midget misses riding his shetland pony shirtless, oh those were the days.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 26, 2022)

I started to think of someone who says "If I can't have you no one else will."
I'm beginning to think Putin is that jilted lover and nukes are his weapon of choice.
Poor Ukraine, she once was so young and free but now she is older and married to Volodymyr Zelenskyy .

I mean have a look at old flabby late life crisis Putin and see the young buck Volodymyr Zelenskyy 





*Do you think Tucker Carlson was told by Putin that Putin tans his testicles? Is that where that came from?*


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2022)

pooty looks like he's sucking it in......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2022)

He looks more comfortable in this situation, than dealing with Trump and his ass kissers.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Top US general: What's at stake is greater than Ukraine*


----------



## injinji (Apr 26, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> Russia is winning the war, and it's not even close. The Russians will impose their will on the Ukraine, just as they did in the North Caucasus, the South Caucasus, and in the Crimea. It will be hilarious watching the salt flow from all the brainlets who fell for both the anti-Russian propaganda and the "Ukraine will defeat Russia" nonsense.


Congrats on the new job. We all know shoveling shit is no fun, but someone has to do it. Just remember to wash before you eat your potato for lunch.


----------



## injinji (Apr 26, 2022)

printer said:


> *Putin’s war sparked an urgent need to expand the US military-industrial base*
> Senior Pentagon officials recently invited leaders of the U.S. defense industry to discuss the need for replenishing the stockpiles of weapons that have been sent to Ukraine in the face of Russian aggression. This and the pacing threat of China are necessary for planning the production of weapons and services by our military industry. But they are not nearly enough for the new era ushered in by Vladimir Putin’s war.
> 
> True, the supplying of two particular weapon systems so far has put a significant dent in our stockpiles. We have sent Ukraine 33 percent of our Javelins — a portable anti-tank missile — and around 25 percent of our Stinger anti-aircraft missiles. The Pentagon has quite rightly said these must be replenished — or better still, replaced by more capable newer models. And as there is no indication that the war will end any time soon, we must assume the requirement for resupply will continue and even increase.
> ...


So far we have not spent real money on this war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2022)

*THE UKRAINIANS KEEP BLOWING UP RUSSIAN COMMAND POSTS AND KILLING RUSSIAN GENERALS || 2022*


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 26, 2022)

printer said:


> Немецкая журналистка рассказала о зверствах ВСУ в больнице Мариуполя
> 
> 
> Украинские силовики убили большое количество человек в больнице Мариуполя, предварительно связав им руки. Об этом рассказала журналистка из Германии Алина Липп телеканалу «Известия». «Здесь ужас, реально очень много трупов, тем более со связанными руками. Есть подозрение, что это мирные...
> ...


The article’s title: “Putin’s Infowarrior”


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 26, 2022)

injinji said:


> Congrats on the new job. We all know shoveling shit is no fun, but someone has to do it. Just remember to wash before you eat your potato for lunch.


"Is Potato!"


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 26, 2022)

Well, I think the Proxy War is not over yet!

OMG Poor Ukraine!


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 26, 2022)

injinji said:


> So far we have not spent real money on this war.


Ah but it looks to me that we are pushing Putin to try and compete with NATO Tech after we took his Costco-of-war membership away.
He can't just shop anywhere for his war supplies now and we are wagging our finger at China about letting Putin shop there.

I understand that even if Putin connects Moldova all the way to Crimea and makes some sort of "California" there he will be facing decades of sanctions. 


God if you are listening Vlad misses you and wants to come home. Please take him in ASAP.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2022)

just like this war


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2022)

From 10 months ago, these guys know the region.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*What would happen if Russia collapsed?*


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> From 10 months ago, these guys know the region.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *What would happen if Russia collapsed?*



@ 16:39 the video makes the point I think we all have the sense of. That is Russia is a State that has "Race" as one of it's pillars.
That reminded me of Nazi Germany. They too defined their actions on "race."
Nazi Germany had a core of Aryan Race as their just cause. It looks like Putin's Russia is sharing that philosophy with their cries of "genocide against Russian Race." Whatever "Russian Race" is. That is political.

You know a European Union style reform is what Russia needs.
"How to get along with your neighbors" in 10,000 easy steps back into your territory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2022)

Garland says funds from assets US seizes from Russian oligarchs should go 'directly to Ukraine' | CNN Politics


Attorney General Merrick Garland said Tuesday that he supports efforts to allow some of the proceeds from assets the Justice Department seizes from Russian oligarchs to go "directly to Ukraine."




www.cnn.com


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Garland says funds from assets US seizes from Russian oligarchs should go 'directly to Ukraine' | CNN Politics
> 
> 
> Attorney General Merrick Garland said Tuesday that he supports efforts to allow some of the proceeds from assets the Justice Department seizes from Russian oligarchs to go "directly to Ukraine."
> ...


How do you say "Cha-Ching" in Ukrainian?


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 26, 2022)

London (CNN Business)Russia is cutting off natural gas supplies to Poland and Bulgaria after they refused to pay in rubles, dramatically escalating tensions with the West.

Looks like Russia is playing a pair of fours hard here.
Just how will this cutting off the Gas help Russia?

Oh I guess they desperately need the Ruble to be shored up.
I wonder how that happened. /S


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 26, 2022)

Gas in Russia is 159.60 Rubles per gallon.
The minimum wage is 7,500 Rubles per month in Russia Nation Wide.
So based on a 80 hour month the lowest Russian makes 93.75 Rubles an hour. That is $1.27 an hour U.S. Dollar
So to fill a 15 gallon tank would cost 2,394 Rubles or $31.50 U.S.
So it would take 25.536 hours before taxes or other expenses to work to fill the tank.
It would take a Minimum Wage Worker (Federal Minimum Wage) just 4.345 hours to fill that tank.
It would take 8.5 hours for the U.S. Minimum Wage Worker here to buy 15 gallons of gas at the average price just two minutes ago when I checked

I'd say the Ruble is hurting. Hurting in a Producer and exporter nation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2022)

*Let's talk about people who have had bad takes on Ukraine....*


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about people who have had bad takes on Ukraine....*


I never really watch those videos so I finally watched into that one.
I felt manipulated to be honest. I quit watching.
What was the point he was making? Maybe in a few words. 
Thanks.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I never really watch those videos so I finally watched into that one.
> I felt manipulated to be honest. I quit watching.
> What was the point he was making? Maybe in a few words.
> Thanks.


What specifically did you perceive as manipulative?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 26, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I never really watch those videos so I finally watched into that one.
> I felt manipulated to be honest. I quit watching.
> What was the point he was making? Maybe in a few words.
> Thanks.


I watched a few of his videos and while I generally agreed with most of his reasoning, I felt like he was telling me things I already knew


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2022)

*Western deliveries to reverse the course of war?*


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 27, 2022)

Because obviously the Ukrainian Army want to open up another front. Must be boring smashing Russians only in the East. 


Disclaimer: sarcasm has been employed for this post.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 27, 2022)

Where is rand Paul's neighbor when you need him?


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What specifically did you perceive as manipulative?


Him talking. 
What is this "Bad" he is talking about?


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 27, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I watched a few of his videos and while I generally agreed with most of his reasoning, I felt like he was telling me things I already knew


 <Making morning grunting sounds here with coffee> 
I dono is he right wing or left wing?
I was thinking he is far right wing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2022)

It looks like he realized how badly he fucked himself too!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Video of 'unsteady' Vladimir Putin fuels rumours about secret ailing health*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> <Making morning grunting sounds here with coffee>
> I dono is he right wing or left wing?
> I was thinking he is far right wing.


Left, his look is to suck in right wingers and good ole boys and is partly contrived, but mostly real, he speaks from his "man cave", where his target audience spends a lot of their time. He offers intelligent informed commentary and supports liberal democracy, they should give him a segment on the evening TV news.


----------



## topcat (Apr 27, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> <Making morning grunting sounds here with coffee>
> I dono is he right wing or left wing?
> I was thinking he is far right wing.


You got a bad take.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 27, 2022)

topcat said:


> You got a bad take.


Funny.
It's was not a fun thing to watch after my Canna-Toast.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Left, his look is to suck in right wingers and good ole boys


Which is weird really, considering how much he hates the far-right. France is lucky that they didn't elect Le Pen, they would have Russia declaring war on them! 

eta: just realised we weren't chatting about Putin. No worries, my taxi is on route, but my point still stands.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 27, 2022)

JamieThePinhead dreams of sexually pleasing the mad midget.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> JamieThePinhead dreams of sexually pleasing the mad midget.


Take your issues elsewhere, man. I'm really not interested in swapping insults with you.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 27, 2022)

Do you think the love of your life will fall out of a window or die of a accidental poisoning?


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 27, 2022)

Another wanker to my ignore bin. Laters.


----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . What was the point he was making? Maybe in a few words.
> Thanks.


He was answering a question about how could a viewer trust left wing think tank folks who got the war so wrong. His reply was that practically everyone got the war wrong, so why would you judge other things they had said by that one mistake. Four out of over 100 talking heads came close to saying Ukraine would hold their own.

He went on to explain that since they are pointy headed folks, they looked to history to find their answers instead of actual recent wars.

As his videos goes, this was not a great one. His thing is to bring a progressive point of view to folks who wouldn't normally hear one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2022)

*How U.S. intelligence Sharing Is Impacting The War In Ukraine*





NBC News National Security and Justice Correspondent Ken Dilanian explains how intelligence sharing between the U.S. and Ukraine is impacting the war and helping Ukrainian forces in their fight against Russia’s military.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2022)

awwww nother depo go boom


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519144957231124482
that's the way to take it them.......hit them where it counts


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2022)

From the looks of it, Moldova and Ukraine need to have a down to earth conversation bout that break away region. False flags are popping up there....on the bright side that strong AM tranmitter is out of commission


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 27, 2022)

JamieThePinhead is a coward just like the other trolls that come here hiding behind lies.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 27, 2022)

Must be getting (even more) desperate in Mariupol. I wonder how a Western evactuation might be viewed on by the Russians. In allowing it, they'd get complete control of the city and help prevent a humanitarian disaster, so technically there is no real reason for them to refuse. 

I fully expect them to refuse though, but I wonder what their response would be to foreign vessels aiding an evactuaion.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Must be getting (even more) desperate in Mariupol. I wonder how a Western evactuation might be viewed on by the Russians. In allowing it, they'd get complete control of the city and help prevent a humanitarian disaster, so technically there is no real reason for them to refuse.
> 
> I fully expect them to refuse though, but I wonder what their response would be to foreign vessels aiding an evactuaion.
> 
> View attachment 5125058


might wanna ask Turkey what was the response.....they got shot at for trying.....js


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> might wanna ask Turkey what was the response.....they got shot at for trying.....js


Is that right? I must have missed that. Got a link?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Is that right? I must have missed that. Got a link?


here is one...let me find the other where they were shot at...









Turkey could provide ships for evacuation from Mariupol
 

Turkey is ready to provide its ships to evacuate civilians and the wounded from Mariupol, which has been under Russian siege since early March. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.net





keep in mind Turkey gets they're grains from Ukraine too


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2022)

Russian Navy Fires on Turkish-Owned Bulker Near Mariupol


On Sunday, Russian state media claimed that the Russian military has attacked another civilian vesse...




www.maritime-executive.com


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 27, 2022)

So weird. You would have thought the avid humanitarian known as Putin would have jumped at the chance to save lives.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> So weird. You would have thought the avid humanitarian known as Putin would have jumped at the chance to save lives.


ol pooty is a fascist, he don't care, look at what he's already done


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ol pooty is a fascist, he don't care, look at what he's already done


Well yeah, mate. 

Do I need to put that sarcasm disclaimer after all my posts?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2022)

payback is a bitch


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519141282618220545


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 27, 2022)

Thing is, you can only threaten the world with nukes two of three times. After that, you're just crying wolf. 

In about them, says I.


----------



## printer (Apr 27, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> So weird. You would have thought the avid humanitarian known as Putin would have jumped at the chance to save lives.


No, you have to look at the last few 'special operations' that Russia has done like Georgia, Syria, Chechen, they do not care about humanitarian sensibilities.


----------



## printer (Apr 27, 2022)

*Zelensky says he’s been invited to G-20 summit *
Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenksy said on Wednesday that he had been invited to the Group of 20 (G-20) summit, which is set to take place in November.

“Had talks with [Indonesian President Joko Widodo]. Thanked for the support of [Ukrainian] sovereignty and territorial integrity, in particular for a clear position in the UN. Food security issues were discussed. Appreciate inviting me to the @g20org summit,” Zelensky tweeted.

Widodo is the current G-20 chairman.









Zelensky says he’s been invited to G-20 summit


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenksy said on Wednesday that he had been invited to the Group of 20 (G-20) summit, which is set to take place in November. “Had talks with [Indonesian President Jok…




thehill.com





Would be cool to see Zelensky sitting in Putin's seat with the place card on the table with Russia overwritten with Ukraine.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2022)

printer said:


> *Zelensky says he’s been invited to G-20 summit *
> Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenksy said on Wednesday that he had been invited to the Group of 20 (G-20) summit, which is set to take place in November.
> 
> “Had talks with [Indonesian President Joko Widodo]. Thanked for the support of [Ukrainian] sovereignty and territorial integrity, in particular for a clear position in the UN. Food security issues were discussed. Appreciate inviting me to the @g20org summit,” Zelensky tweeted.
> ...


good for him....

that would be cool though


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 27, 2022)

printer said:


> No, you have to look at the last few 'special operations' that Russia has done like Georgia, Syria, Chechen, they do not care about humanitarian sensibilities.





JamieThePainter said:


> Well yeah, mate.
> 
> Do I need to put that sarcasm disclaimer after all my posts?


Kin hell


----------



## printer (Apr 27, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Kin hell


I have been painted with the same brush in the past. Sometimes the written word does not give the desired meaning. I have been educating a person in Sweden on a technical field. He says that I am good at explaining it, mind you it takes me a lot longer writing for him as I take no words for granted and make it real obvious what message I am trying to get across.

I am pretty sure everyone here has at one time or the other.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2022)

*Let's talk about NATO expansion and Russia....*


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2022)

interesting? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519409272572063747
lets see if it happens


----------



## printer (Apr 27, 2022)

*Russia’s retaliation on gas raises stakes for U.S.*
Russia is taking a retaliatory step the U.S. and its allies have been bracing for – cutting off gas exports to two European nations, a move that escalated tensions and raised concerns about the possibility of Russia widening the stoppage to other nations.

The Biden administration has long warned that Russia would weaponize its energy exports, but sought to work in lockstep with European allies on their own timelines to reduce reliance on Russian gas and oil.









Russia’s retaliation on gas raises stakes for U.S.


Russia is taking a retaliatory step the U.S. and its allies have been bracing for — cutting off gas exports to two European nations, a move that escalated tensions and raised concerns about the pos…




thehill.com





Putin may win a battle here but it will cause Russia to lose the greater war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2022)

*Joly: New sanctions could allow Canada to sell Russian assets*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 27, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Well yeah, mate.
> 
> Do I need to put that sarcasm disclaimer after all my posts?


You might do better if you dial down the sarcasm and dial up the intelligence.

That is, if you have it in you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2022)

Some interesting observations, Russia cut off from trade and technology will represent less of a threat, until they get new government and grow a new attitude. If they want to wage war, they will do it from a weakened position both economically and militarily, the days of people living under the assholes thumb are done, nukes or not. It's up to the people living in a country what they want to be, not these paranoid relics from an imperial past. So I say if they want to assert control over their smaller neighbors, let them face a barrage of NLAWs, Javelins and Stingers with warehouses of support in Europe ready to go. Make technology just for them, not top tier, but far better than the Russians have, including killer drones.

Russia needs to be beaten badly in Ukraine, have most of it's irreplaceable equipment destroyed and high tech weapons used up. It is the fastest way to political change in Russia, and the best security for Ukraine and Europe, Vlad and his generation of Soviet leftovers has got to go.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The River Network of Ukraine’s Importance to Russia | Peter Zeihan*


----------



## printer (Apr 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some interesting observations, Russia cut off from trade and technology will represent less of a threat, until they get new government and grow a new attitude. If they want to wage war, they will do it from a weakened position both economically and militarily, the days of people living under the assholes thumb are done, nukes or not. It's up to the people living in a country what they want to be, not these paranoid relics from an imperial past. So I say if they want to assert control over their smaller neighbors, let them face a barrage of NLAWs, Javelins and Stingers with warehouses of support in Europe ready to go. Make technology just for them, not top tier, but far better than the Russians have, including killer drones.
> 
> Russia needs to be beaten badly in Ukraine, have most of it's irreplaceable equipment destroyed and high tech weapons used up. It is the fastest way to political change in Russia, and the best security for Ukraine and the Europe, Vlad and his generation of Soviet leftovers has got to go.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *The River Network of Ukraine’s Importance to Russia | Peter Zeihan*


With the security aparatus in Russia you think that a spark can take hold? Put on a new set of glasses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2022)

printer said:


> With the security aparatus in Russia you think that a spark can take hold? Put on a new set of glasses.


Putin can die and someone else can take his place. I'm more talking about the former soviet republics who they are trying to assert control over and ripoff territory. Change in Russia will need to be a generational thing, a thriving liberal democratic Ukraine will greatly expedite this process of change, more so if Belarus goes the same way. 80% of Russians live in the neighboring European region of Russia and it will have a big impact on Russia culturally. 

The policy is to weaken Russia and use a willing Ukraine to take a few rounds out of them for now, while the Ukrainians liberate themselves. Russia has already been greatly weakened and when their supplies of equipment and especially modern arms are used up they cannot be easily replaced. This appears to be the best we can make out of a bad situation thus far and turn Vlad's mistakes to our advantage.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2022)

*Russia's Demographic Crisis Explained*


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 27, 2022)

injinji said:


> He was answering a question about how could a viewer trust left wing think tank folks who got the war so wrong. His reply was that practically everyone got the war wrong, so why would you judge other things they had said by that one mistake. Four out of over 100 talking heads came close to saying Ukraine would hold their own.
> 
> He went on to explain that since they are pointy headed folks, they looked to history to find their answers instead of actual recent wars.
> 
> As his videos goes, this was not a great one. His thing is to bring a progressive point of view to folks who wouldn't normally hear one.


He’s actually quite good at it, IMO.

I don’t watch him because ”I agree with him”, but because in this day and age, it’s good to hear the thinking of smart people, and it’s important that our shitty “message politics” (rank holdover from Reagan) get some decent messages in play. Beau doesn’t often leave out factors I consider important, and he doesn’t insert made-up shit to account for things; his ‘areas of strengths’ overlap somewhat with mine, so I often check my take on something against his.

It turns out I often think he agrees with *me*, because I’ve been watching him for a few years now & he’s always been solid, well-sourced, well-grounded in reality, with a real clear take on the most important things. I share his stuff more than I share anyone’s.

For whatever that’s worth


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 27, 2022)

printer said:


> I have been painted with the same brush in the past. Sometimes the written word does not give the desired meaning. I have been educating a person in Sweden on a technical field. He says that I am good at explaining it, mind you it takes me a lot longer writing for him as I take no words for granted and make it real obvious what message I am trying to get across.
> 
> I am pretty sure everyone here has at one time or the other.


No worries, I guess I should make better effort to let my cousins across the pond (I'm assuming that's where you are) to know when I'm being sarcastic. I thought it was obvious when I said that Putin was an avid humanitarian though, but ah well. I mean jings, I had a group of folks on here sure I was serious when I said I used Breitbart as a source when I was attempting to prove that I wasn't a right-wing nut  

We communicate in sarcasm a lot where I'm from, I dare say I should learn to be more international in my posts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2022)

World bank says $60 billion in damage so far to Ukraine, say $100 billion. However Ukraine's GDP is expected to shrink by 45% in 2022 and there were lot's of other damages done to the country and it's people. So if Vlad is worth $200 billion stashed abroad by proxies, then it along with other Russian money now seized, should go a long way towards rebuilding Ukraine and the matter of restorative justice. Russia is unlikely to destroy much more of Ukraine, because they can't make any further progress in their war and soon it will be going in the direction of their boarders.

I think we are going to see a guerilla warfare and sabotage campaign of epic proportions this summer. When the Ukrainians wear the Russians down and receive new heavy arms they will counter attack and the Russian army in parts of Ukraine might collapse. We will see what the heavy artillery, tanks, drones, APCs and heavy unrelenting gruella attacks can do to the Russians, when the Ukrainians are ready and the Russians are weakened.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Canada pushing allies to seize, redistribute Russian assets*






Former Ukrainian infrastructure minister Volodymyr Omelyan discusses the damage in Ukraine from the war, Canada's proposal for legislation and rebuilding Ukraine.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Him talking.
> What is this "Bad" he is talking about?


That was uninformative.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2022)

*The True Effectiveness Of Russian Sanctions*





The war in Ukraine is not just being fought with guns and missiles, but also with economic sanctions on Russia. But how effective will these sanctions be against the billionaire Russian oligarchs? Author and Putin critic Bill Browder knows — and he shares his thoughts with Katie Phang.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2022)

They’re selling the big one!









Russian State TV Comforts Viewers on Nuclear War: 'We All Die Someday'


"But we will go to heaven, while they will simply croak."



www.newsweek.com


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Apr 27, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia’s retaliation on gas raises stakes for U.S.*
> Russia is taking a retaliatory step the U.S. and its allies have been bracing for – cutting off gas exports to two European nations, a move that escalated tensions and raised concerns about the possibility of Russia widening the stoppage to other nations.
> 
> The Biden administration has long warned that Russia would weaponize its energy exports, but sought to work in lockstep with European allies on their own timelines to reduce reliance on Russian gas and oil.
> ...


I’ve worked on it for a while, and it seems like Putin has _*really*_ screwed up with this, cutting off the gas like that - what leverage does he have now? He can’t even use the cutoff as a threat now: Europe, continuing to be dependent on Russian gas while the conflict continues, would be hampered, just from doubt as to ‘the nature of the play’. Pooti’s gone senile or paranoid (“why not both?”) to miss this chance to keep the instability going.

This really is just getting worse and worse for him…and because of him (basic weakness of dictatorship/autocracy). Saw a headline to the effect that Russia is being picked to pieces by hackers….

”Apres-moi, le Deluge!”


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 27, 2022)

The mad midget is threatening to nuke someone again, he must be trying to out do fat boy Kim.


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> They’re selling the big one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. THAT’s not gonna have any impact on public opinion back home, or with your allies…I was just saying he seems to have lost it, and there it fucking GOES.…

Well done, Poutine! Russia in domestic chaos within 36 hours…destabilized yourself, there, chief

Damn, and we go on about Jonestown, Jim Jones, and the Kool Aid…Reverend Vlad has just told the faithful it’s time for them to go to heaven


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 27, 2022)

Ha Ha Ha!!!

Russia is fucked
Forever?
Nah, for the next 50 years or so they are going to be destitute. 
Gazprom ‘blackmail’ backfires as EU vows to end energy dependence on Russia (msn.com) 
Thanks Putin, I've always hated that country, murderous pricks that they are, 

AND YOU DESTROYED IT 

Very, very cool


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 28, 2022)

A cheery wee video for you to watch with your mornin coco pops.


----------



## HGCC (Apr 28, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I never really watch those videos so I finally watched into that one.
> I felt manipulated to be honest. I quit watching.
> What was the point he was making? Maybe in a few words.
> Thanks.


I dont get why people are into it either, but I don't really like any sort of talking head type thing. It was mentioned, but I believe he is fairly popular as he appears to be another dude in his truck talking bout Obama, but then is actually left wing.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> A cheery wee video for you to watch with your mornin coco pops.


I'm moving to New Zealand.


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2022)

*Gazprom: Poland continues to buy Russian gas through Germany*
The Gazprom company reported that Poland, contrary to its statements, continues to buy Russian gas after the suspension of direct supplies. However, now the country is buying it through Germany.

“This week, Poland refused to pay for gas supplies from Russia under the new procedure, in rubles. It was solemnly announced that Russian gas is no longer needed and will not be bought. But actually it is not.

After the suspension of direct supplies, Poland buys Russian gas. But now in Germany, from where it is delivered in reverse to Poland via the Yamal-Europe gas pipeline, ”the company said in a statement (Kommersant has it).

The company clarifies that the volume of reverse is about 30 million cubic meters. m per day - almost exactly corresponds to the applications under the contract with Gazprom Export in previous days.

On April 26, the Polish authorities announced that they would not pay for Russian gas in rubles. On April 27, Gazprom confirmed that it had completely stopped gas supplies to the Polish company PGNiG. This decision was made due to the fact that the company refused to pay for gas in rubles.

Earlier, Russian President Vladimir Putin, against the backdrop of Western sanctions, instructed from April 1 to ensure payments for Russian gas supplies to "unfriendly countries" with conversion into rubles.








«Газпром»: Польша покупает российский газ через Германию


Подробнее на сайте




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog





*German energy giant Uniper gives in to Russian rouble demand*
*One of Germany's biggest energy firms has said it is preparing to buy Russian gas using a payment system that critics say will undermine EU sanctions.*
Uniper says it will pay in euros which will be converted into roubles, meeting a Kremlin demand for all transactions to be made in the Russian currency. Other European energy firms are reportedly preparing to do the same amid concerns about supply cuts. Uniper said it had no choice but said it was still abiding by EU sanctions.

"We consider a payment conversion compliant with sanctions law and the Russian decree to be possible," a spokesman told the BBC.
"For our company and for Germany as a whole, it is not possible to do without Russian gas in the short term; this would have dramatic consequences for our economy."









German energy firm Uniper ready to meet Russian pay demand


Uniper is preparing to buy Russian gas using a payment system that critics say will undermine EU sanctions.



www.bbc.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2022)

awwww things go boom in Moscow......









Several Cars on Fire in Moscow, Explosions Heard in Video


Social media video purportedly shows cars on fire in the south-east of the Russian capital.




www.newsweek.com






kind of explains this......









Ukraine special forces wreak havoc behind Russian lines


Army has also developed swift counterattack tactics and Putin's elite forces have suffered heavy losses, western officials claim




www.thenationalnews.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519655992497164289
let the phuckery begin.....


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> awwww things go boom in Moscow......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*UK's Wallace says Putin preparing to formally declare Ukraine war in May*
President Vladimir Putin is preparing to use Victory Day celebrations on May 9 to tell the Russian people he is conducting a war — not a special military operation — in Ukraine, Britain’s defence minister has said.

Ben Wallace said the Russian leader will have no choice but to come clean about the reality on the ground if he needs more conscripts to be pushed to join the fight under a formal declaration of hostilities between the two nations.

As the Russian invasion of Ukraine entered its 10th week on Thursday, Mr Putin has yet to call it a war, instead describing it as a “special military operation” aimed at achieving the “denazification” of the former Soviet nation.

Read more
Ukraine special forces wreak havoc behind Russian lines
Victory Day, which commemorates the surrender of Nazi Germany in 1945, is celebrated in Russia with a huge military parade in Moscow’s Red Square, attended by Mr Putin and his officials.

“I actually think what he’s trying to do is lay the groundwork for an announcement on their May Day Second World War celebration to cover his failure, which if you remember it is a special operation how they describe it,” Mr Wallace told BBC Radio 4’s _Today_ programme.

“He’s going to have to admit if he wants to mobilise more of the Russian people that it is a war.








UK's Wallace says Putin preparing to formally declare Ukraine war in May


Russian president is expected to rally the country at Victory Day celebrations in Moscow




www.thenationalnews.com


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2022)

*Russia blocking evacuations from Ukrainian steel plant, official says*
Russia is blocking evacuations from the Azovstal steel plant in Mariupol, Ukraine, according to a local official, after Russian President Vladimir Putin previously agreed “in principle” with the UN to allow evacuations from the area.

Pavlo Kyrylenko, governor of the eastern region of Donetsk, said Russia won’t create humanitarian corridors around the steel plant that has been pummeled by Russian forces in recent weeks. The steel works have become a last place of refuge in the city amid Russia’s onslaught.

Kyrylenko claimed Russian forces are not allowing evacuations because they want to capture Ukrainian military members.

“They (want to) use the opportunity to capture the defenders of Mariupol, one of the main (elements) of whom are the… Azov regiment,” Kyrylenko said Thursday.









Russia blocking evacuations from Ukrainian steel plant, official says


Russia is blocking evacuations from the Azovstal steel plant in Mariupol, Ukraine, according to a local official, after Russian President Vladimir Putin previously agreed “in principle” with the Un…




thehill.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2022)

printer said:


> *UK's Wallace says Putin preparing to formally declare Ukraine war in May*
> President Vladimir Putin is preparing to use Victory Day celebrations on May 9 to tell the Russian people he is conducting a war — not a special military operation — in Ukraine, Britain’s defence minister has said.
> 
> Ben Wallace said the Russian leader will have no choice but to come clean about the reality on the ground if he needs more conscripts to be pushed to join the fight under a formal declaration of hostilities between the two nations.
> ...


every time i see denazification i kinda get a giggle....oh there is that but it's on Pooty's side.....and from some reports he's having a hard time getting conscripts now especially since the word is out.......


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> every time i see denazification i kinda get a giggle....oh there is that but it's on Pooty's side.....and from some reports he's having a hard time getting conscripts now especially since the word is out.......


They have no choice, especially if he declares it a war.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2022)

printer said:


> They have no choice, especially if he declares it a war.


there is always a choice, you can get drafted or you can run.....lesson learned from the Vietnam arena, and they're some reports that russian people are actually leaving russia cause of this as well


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2022)

White is black and black is white in Russia.

*Mariupol was cleared of rubble, in Russia they named the goal of NATO. The main thing by the evening of April 27*
Russian President Vladimir Putin agreed to involve the UN and the International Committee of the Red Cross in the evacuation of civilians from Azovstal. Secretary of the Security Council of the Russian Federation Nikolai Patrushev revealed the only goal of NATO in Ukraine. URA.RU brings the main news about the special operation in Ukraine by the evening of April 27.

Vladimir Putin agreed to involve the UN and the International Committee of the Red Cross in the evacuation of civilians from Azovstal. The Secretary General of the organization, Antoniy Guterres, and Putin discussed the possibility of delivering humanitarian aid and evacuating civilians from dangerous zones in Ukraine.
The official representative of the Russian Foreign Ministry, Maria Zakharova, said that the Kiev regime does not want to release people who are at the Azovstal plant in Mariupol. She believes that Kyiv wants to delay their stay there as much as possible in order to attract the attention of the world community.
The People's Militia of the DPR stated that Mariupol is returning to peaceful life , almost all the streets of the city have been cleared of debris.
NATO is trying to push Kyiv into an armed conflict with Moscow by resolving the situation in the Donbas by force.
Putin said that if one of the countries wants to intervene in the situation in Ukraine, then Moscow's strikes will be lightning fast.
Russian Aerospace Forces aircraft hit 38 Ukrainian military facilities, including S-300s in the Nikolaevka area. The military also destroyed over 210 nationalists and 43 armored vehicles and vehicles.
The Ukrainian Armed Forces fired four shells with a caliber of 152 mm at Pervomaisk in the LPR. The mother of four children died in the attack, Channel Five reports .
Russian President Vladimir Putin announced a special operation on the territory of Ukraine on February 24. As the head of state stated, its main goals are denazification and demilitarization, and not the occupation of the territory. In addition, Russia, according to him, wants to protect the DPR and LPR from shelling by Ukrainian nationalists and the Armed Forces of Ukraine.








Мариуполь расчистили от завалов, в России назвали цель НАТО


Главное к вечеру 27 апреля




ura-news.translate.goog





*Putin proved to the UN Secretary General the global threat of Nazism from Ukraine*
*He cited facts that are already enough for an international military tribunal*
Russian President Vladimir Putin proved to UN Secretary General António Guterres at a meeting on April 26 the threat of Nazism coming from Ukraine, according to experts interviewed by URA.RU. He substantiated the background of the Ukrainian conflict, his decision to conduct a special operation and provided evidence of the crimes of the nationalists. The result of this meeting, according to political scientists, may be that the UN will lead the process of organizing an international tribunal.

Welcoming the UN Secretary General, Putin stressed that Russia has recognized and continues to recognize the importance of this international organization. “The UN is unique in its kind: there is no other organization like it in the international community. We support the principles on which it is based, and we intend to do so in the future,” the Russian leader said, adding that those who are hindered by it call the UN obsolete.









Путин доказал генсеку ООН мировую угрозу нацизма из Украины


Он привел факты, которых уже хватает для международного военного трибунала




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2022)

*German authorities: German Nazis help Ukraine*
German neo-Nazis from the Third Way party supported Ukrainian radicals with donations. This message was published on the website of the German Parliament.

“With the help of donations, the party wants to show solidarity with the defensive struggle in Ukraine, especially with the ‘belligerent nationalists’, and help further advance this struggle,” the Bundestag website explained. They also noted that the contacts of the neo-Nazi party with Ukrainian radicals began long before the special operation of the Russian Federation.

Since February 24, 2022, a special operation has been carried out on the territory of Ukraine to demilitarize Ukraine. Russian President Vladimir Putin stated that the main goal of the operation is the denazification of Ukraine. Later, a special correspondent for URA.RU told evidence that the Ukrainian military and nationalists brutally killed civilians, fired at residential buildings from tanks and blew up buildings where hundreds of citizens were hiding.








Власти ФРГ: немецкие нацисты помогают Украине


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





See. It is official.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2022)

*'This Is What American Leadership Delivers': How The U.S. And Allies Help Ukraine*





As President Biden is set to ask Congress for additional aid to support Ukraine, Lt. Gen. Ben Hodges and Peter Baker discuss how the U.S. and other countries have and continue to support Ukraine.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2022)

printer said:


> White is black and black is white in Russia.
> 
> *Mariupol was cleared of rubble, in Russia they named the goal of NATO. The main thing by the evening of April 27*
> Russian President Vladimir Putin agreed to involve the UN and the International Committee of the Red Cross in the evacuation of civilians from Azovstal. Secretary of the Security Council of the Russian Federation Nikolai Patrushev revealed the only goal of NATO in Ukraine. URA.RU brings the main news about the special operation in Ukraine by the evening of April 27.
> ...


and the BS keeps coming........lol


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 28, 2022)

printer said:


> White is black and black is white in Russia.
> 
> *Mariupol was cleared of rubble, in Russia they named the goal of NATO. The main thing by the evening of April 27*
> Russian President Vladimir Putin agreed to involve the UN and the International Committee of the Red Cross in the evacuation of civilians from Azovstal. Secretary of the Security Council of the Russian Federation Nikolai Patrushev revealed the only goal of NATO in Ukraine. URA.RU brings the main news about the special operation in Ukraine by the evening of April 27.
> ...


More gaslight from professional gasbags


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2022)

Too bad they are cut off from high tech and microchips, they can't make many of these glorified RC planes without them, unless they use off the shelf stuff from China and much of the electronics is licensed from the west. A cheap drone killer drone similar to a switchblade can deal with them, it could even be tube launched to high altitude by a small rocket motor to get to the recon drones. One detected and locked on, it would be like firing a cheap low speed SAM at the enemy recon or killer drone.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russia-Ukraine War l Can KUB-BLA Suicide Drones Be Putin’s Counter To US-Made ‘Switchblades’?*


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Left, his look is to suck in right wingers and good ole boys and is partly contrived, but mostly real, he speaks from his "man cave", where his target audience spends a lot of their time. He offers intelligent informed commentary and supports liberal democracy, they should give him a segment on the evening TV news.


Oh cuz, that right wing stuff had me wondering what the F?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2022)

I was thinking, to greatly extend the range of a switchblade all you would have to do is put a small rocket motor on the bottom of the lunch tube and some stabilizing fins and a nose cone over the front of the tube (a new design). It could be fired unguided for miles in the general area of the target, then the missile would slow with aerobraking and eject the drone miles from the launch point but still miles short of the target. It might be a way to greatly extend the range or altitude of these drones when launched from a vehicle or even aircraft.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2022)

*Can Russia be pushed out of Ukraine entirely?*


----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2022)

If true, this would make them sitting ducks for Ukrainian anti-ship missiles including the harpoons they have been receiving. If they are gathering around the Moscow to salvage something, it must be valuable. As far as I know the Moscow was with in missile range when it sank and Ukraine recently attacked Russian positions on Snake island with missiles.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








MOD reports Russian warships amassing in Black Sea


Putin's Navy is gathering in the operational zone where cruiser Moskva sunk earlier this month




www.coventrytelegraph.net





*Twenty Russian warships and submarines gather in Black Sea, MOD reports*
Putin's Navy is gathering in the operational zone where cruiser Moskva sunk earlier this month


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If true, this would make them sitting ducks for Ukrainian anti-ship missiles including the harpoons they have been receiving. If they are gathering around the Moscow to salvage something, it must be valuable. As far as I know the Moscow was with in missile range when it sank and Ukraine recently attacked Russian positions on Snake island with missiles.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


he's prolly trying to get the weapon systems off it, and salvage the missles there and stuff......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2022)

*If Russians go nuclear they'd be signing their own death certificates, say military analysts*





Former NATO ambassador Ivo Daalder and ex-Pentagon official Evelyn Farkas break down how Western leaders should stand up to Russia's aggression.


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was thinking, to greatly extend the range of a switchblade all you would have to do is put a small rocket motor on the bottom of the lunch tube and some stabilizing fins and a nose cone over the front of the tube (a new design). It could be fired unguided for miles in the general area of the target, then the missile would slow with aerobraking and eject the drone miles from the launch point but still miles short of the target. It might be a way to greatly extend the range or altitude of these drones when launched from a vehicle or even aircraft.


How about just a bigger battery?


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and the BS keeps coming........lol


They cleared it of rubble. Basically pounded the rubble to dust.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> More gaslight from professional gasbags


Well with sales down, they’re up to their gasholes in the stuff


----------



## Polly Wog (Apr 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If true, this would make them sitting ducks for Ukrainian anti-ship missiles including the harpoons they have been receiving. If they are gathering around the Moscow to salvage something, it must be valuable. As far as I know the Moscow was with in missile range when it sank and Ukraine recently attacked Russian positions on Snake island with missiles.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Piece of the cross.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2022)

*We already know faces of occupiers: Ukrainian cyber front is a new battlefield against Russia*






Dozens of murderers and rapists who terrorized residents in Bucha and Irpin have been found thanks to the developments of the Ministry of Digital Transformation of Ukraine. In a short time, the Ministry of Digital Transformation identifies all the information about these war criminals: their profiles in social networks, where and with whom they serve and live. To learn more about how Ukraine's IT army is bringing our country closer to victory - watch the story.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2022)

printer said:


> How about just a bigger battery?


There is a point of diminishing returns with larger batteries, especially with smaller craft. An AA version could could get a killer drone up to say 20,000 feet in a minute on an intercept course and release it at apogee with a full battery. Say they want to make special rockets for and MLRS that can kill parked tanks even further than the 44km of a switchblade 600. Using a ballistic missile that has braking grid fins to slow it down to say 2 or 300km/hr for drone ejection. The missile need not be guided or even make it to the target


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *We already know faces of occupiers: Ukrainian cyber front is a new battlefield against Russia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An American company is allowing the Ukrainians to use their facial recognition software to identify the Russian soldiers.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> There is a point of diminishing returns with larger batteries, especially with smaller craft. An AA version could could get a killer drone up to say 20,000 feet in a minute on an intercept course and release it at apogee with a full battery. Say they want to make special rockets for and MLRS that can kill parked tanks even further than the 44km of a switchblade 600. Using a ballistic missile that has braking grid fins to slow it down to say 2 or 300km/hr for drone ejection. The missile need not be guided or even make it to the target


300 km/h? I thought you did RC planes. A Switchblade folded wing design is not going to like it. Maybe with some work they can get a system like that working but the war is being fought today. There is a penalty with the added weight, the plane has to fly a little faster which uses up more energy due to drag. But you go to war with the army you have. A 600 with a bigger battery and a warhead of a 300 could be flying without any fuss from the manufacturer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2022)

printer said:


> An American company is allowing the Ukrainians to use their facial recognition software to identify the Russian soldiers.
> 
> 
> 300 km/h? I thought you did RC planes. A Switchblade folded wing design is not going to like it. Maybe with some work they can get a system like that working but the war is being fought today. There is a penalty with the added weight, the plane has to fly a little faster which uses up more energy due to drag. But you go to war with the army you have. A 600 with a bigger battery and a warhead of a 300 could be flying without any fuss from the manufacturer.


Or a better battery, it need not be rechargeable! I was thinking of a new design or several a cheap drone AA defense for a light vehicle of a couple of different types depending on the altitude. Getting a drone up to 20K feet will eat up a lot of battery and take a lot of time and the tube containing the drone can be the rocket body, once burnout is achieved it can be slowed quickly with a deployed grid fin like arrangement an aerobrake. If designed for it, a 300 km/ speed is not unreasonable, however the rocket body could be slowed to an appropriate speed I believe.

Not something for this war for sure, but that tracked switchblade launcher I posted earlier fires 50 of them and some of them could be configured for anti drone use. I think for these kinds of specialized uses we might see a doubling or tripling of battery storage capacity in a few years. They would be cheaper with a longer reach than stingers, if used against slow low and high altitude drones. It would be part of an larger system that would include detection and tracking of targets. As I said something for the future.

I expect they will come down even harder on the RC and drone community with laws and regulations after this. The laws are driving many out of the hobby and are designed to limit participation IMHO. Under 250 grams requires no license though and they are doing amazing things in the sub 250 area these days. Soon we will need ID in the sky where someone can just point a cellphone at yer drone. Even if you are legal it will still be a major pain in the ass and the way the laws are written yer always gonna be doing something wrong! The technology is empowering and becoming more so, that means it's also becoming dangerous.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2022)

*Let's talk about 4 developments in Ukraine....*


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Or a better battery, it need not be rechargeable! I was thinking of a new design or several a cheap drone AA defense for a light vehicle of a couple of different types depending on the altitude. Getting a drone up to 20K feet will eat up a lot of battery and take a lot of time and the tube containing the drone can be the rocket body, once burnout is achieved it can be slowed quickly with a deployed grid fin like arrangement an aerobrake. If designed for it, a 300 km/ speed is not unreasonable, however the rocket body could be slowed to an appropriate speed I believe.
> 
> Not something for this war for sure, but that tracked switchblade launcher I posted earlier fires 50 of them and some of them could be configured for anti drone use. I think for these kinds of specialized uses we might see a doubling or tripling of battery storage capacity in a few years. They would be cheaper with a longer reach than stingers, if used against slow low and high altitude drones. It would be part of an larger system that would include detection and tracking of targets. As I said something for the future.
> 
> I expect they will come down even harder on the RC and drone community with laws and regulations after this. The laws are driving many out of the hobby and are designed to limit participation IMHO. Under 250 grams requires no license though and they are doing amazing things in the sub 250 area these days. Soon we will need ID in the sky where someone can just point a cellphone at yer drone. Even if you are legal it will still be a major pain in the ass and the way the laws are written yer always gonna be doing something wrong! The technology is empowering and becoming more so, that means it's also becoming dangerous.


First off, these are not designed to come back home so rechargeable is not needed. A non-rechargable packs a little more power in the same size. Why do you need to get the drone up to 20,000 feet? Now rather than a backpack ordinance you are strapping on a rocket. And one with weird fins that needs an actuator.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2022)

printer said:


> First off, these are not designed to come back home so rechargeable is not needed. A non-rechargable packs a little more power in the same size. Why do you need to get the drone up to 20,000 feet? Now rather than a backpack ordinance you are strapping on a rocket. And one with weird fins that needs an actuator.


Drones operate at these altitudes and I was thinking of something a bit like a large commercial rocket motor boosting it to altitude quickly where it would deploy from the tube. In interception speed and altitude is everything so a fast drone with with a full battery would work best. This thing would be vehicle launched.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2022)

Anonymous claims the mad midget has thyroid cancer.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Anonymous claims the mad midget has thyroid cancer.


I heard that awhile back and it actually explains a lot. I kept thinking Putin’s strategy didn’t make any sense and militarily it doesn’t. Now if you told me that someone with a brain injury/illness came up with Russians plan to invade the Ukraine, I would have just said “obviously”, after seeing the results.


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Drones operate at these altitudes and I was thinking of something a bit like a large commercial rocket motor boosting it to altitude quickly where it would deploy from the tube. In interception speed and altitude is everything so a fast drone with with a full battery would work best. This thing would be vehicle launched.


Sure.


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> I heard that awhile back and it actually explains a lot. I kept thinking Putin’s strategy didn’t make any sense and militarily it doesn’t. Now if you told me that someone with a brain injury/illness came up with Russians plan to invade the Ukraine, I would have just said “obviously”, after seeing the results.


The whole point was the special operation was suppose to be over in a week. Everything since has just been trying to achieve some kind of win out of a bad situation. Can not tell the Russian people, "Oops, we fucked up."


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2022)

*Bulgarian PM, Main Ruling Party Vow Support To Arm Ukraine After Gazprom Cutoff*
Bulgaria's main ruling alliance has responded to a Russian gas cutoff by abandoning the hesitancy that has kept that Black Sea state from supplying military aid to Ukraine, capping off two days of political messaging with visiting Prime Minister Kiril Petkov declaring outside the Ukrainian capital that it would be "inhuman to remain uninvolved" as Russia's invasion unfolds.

After Gazprom *suspended natural gas supplies* to Bulgaria and Poland amid escalating fallout from the 8-week-old war, Petkov and his We Continue The Change alliance vowed on April 27 that all 67 of its lawmakers will back military assistance for Kyiv in a vote expected early next month.









Bulgarian PM, Main Ruling Party Vow Support To Arm Ukraine After Gazprom Cutoff


The provision of such aid would align Sofia more closely with most NATO allies but deepen a rift with Bulgarian President Rumen Radev, who has suggested that arming either side merely prolongs the fighting.




www.rferl.org


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2022)

*Montenegro Elects New Minority Government That Aims To Speed Up EU Membership Process *
Montenegro's parliament on April 28 approved a new minority government led by Prime Minister Dritan Abazovic, who said a main goal of the new government is to unblock the process of European integration.

The election of the government ends the three-month mandate of the pro-Serbian and pro-Russian government of Prime Minister Zdravko Krivokapic, which was defeated in a no-confidence motion on February 4.

The new government, which is composed of moderate parties that are both pro-European and pro-Serb, secured the votes of 45 deputies out of a total of 81 in the Montenegrin parliament.









Montenegro Elects New Minority Government That Aims To Speed Up EU Membership Process


Montenegro's parliament on April 28 approved a new minority government led by Prime Minister Dritan Abazovic, who said a main goal of the new government is to unblock the process of European integration.




www.rferl.org





Another loss for Putin?


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2022)

*Russia Nearly Doubled Its Income From Energy Sales To The EU During Wartime, Study Shows*
Moscow continues to benefit from Europe's energy dependence on Russian oil despite a reduction in sales due to sanctions imposed to pressure it to end its war against Ukraine, according to experts with a Finland-based research organization.

*New research*by the Center for Research on Energy and Clean Air (CREA) released on April 28 shows that Russia has nearly doubled its revenues from sales of fossil fuels to the EU during the two months of war in Ukraine.

Soaring prices have more than compensated Russia for the loss in sales volume due to sanctions, the research shows.









Russia Nearly Doubled Its Income From Energy Sales To The EU During Wartime, Study Shows


Moscow continues to benefit from Europe's energy dependence on Russian oil despite a reduction in sales due to sanctions imposed to pressure it to end its war against Ukraine, according to experts with a Finland-based research organization.




www.rferl.org


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2022)

printer said:


> First off, these are not designed to come back home so rechargeable is not needed. A non-rechargable packs a little more power in the same size. Why do you need to get the drone up to 20,000 feet? Now rather than a backpack ordinance you are strapping on a rocket. And one with weird fins that needs an actuator.


From a once glider pilot, altitude = range.


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> From a once glider pilot, altitude = range.


But you got towed (I am guessing). I wanted to go up for a flight and my sister bought me a voucher from the local gliding club. But this was just after I had surgery on my eyes and I ended up not being able to see clearly for a year and then other things got in the way. I never did get to take the flight. On the flip side I crashed my RC gliders more than a few times. Ended up managing to get it up and down reasonably enough but was never too good at finding thermals.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2022)

printer said:


> But you got towed (I am guessing). I wanted to go up for a flight and my sister bought me a voucher from the local gliding club. But this was just after I had surgery on my eyes and I ended up not being able to see clearly for a year and then other things got in the way. I never did get to take the flight. On the flip side I crashed my RC gliders more than a few times. Ended up managing to get it up and down reasonably enough but was never too good at finding thermals.


I equate rocket boost with tow. Auto tow (ratty Buick station wagon and 1500 feet of rope) was something of a peak experience. Stick in my belly and pitch +75.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 28, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Funny.
> It's was not a fun thing to watch after my Canna-Toast.


Then maybe watch with a clear head...he's about as left as you can be, and spot on about 90+ % of what he says


----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Polly Wog (Apr 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519417943955808257


----------



## printer (Apr 29, 2022)

*Russian defense ministry says it has hit Ukrainian targets with submarine strikes *
“The crew of a diesel-electric submarine of the Black Sea Fleet from the Black Sea carried out a salvo launch of Kalibr cruise missiles at the military infrastructure of the Armed Forces of Ukraine,” the Russian defense ministry said in a post on Telegram.

It was not immediately clear if Ukraine had responded to Russia’s claims. 

According to the Russian Interfax news agency, it is the first time Russia has said that Ukrainian targets have been attacked by its submarines, Reuters noted. 

British defense officials warned Thursday that 20 Russian Navy vessels, including submarines, were in the Black Sea operational zone and retained “the ability to strike Ukrainian and coastal targets.”

Moscow confirmed earlier this month that the flagship of its Black Sea fleet, the Moskva, sank after being damaged in a fire. Ukrainian and U.S. officials have said the missile cruiser was hit by Ukrainian missiles.

The development comes amid a Russia’s renewed military push in southern and eastern Ukraine.

President Biden on Thursday called for $33 billion to be authorized by Congress for aid to Ukraine, including for military support, economic assistance geared toward Ukraine’s government and humanitarian assistance. 








Russian defense ministry says it has hit Ukrainian targets with submarine strikes


Russia used cruise missiles to target Ukrainian military infrastructure in submarine strikes, the country’s defense ministry announced on Friday. “The crew of a diesel-electric submarine of t…




thehill.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2022)

Hey igor do you hear that....

hear what?

eh it's nothing, just the wind....






Boom!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Hey igor do you hear that....
> 
> hear what?
> 
> ...


Right through the sun roof.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Right through the sun roof.


hell of a drop huh.......

wonder if the UKA was making bets on that one....

UKA1: bet ya can't get it through the sun roof

UKA2: hold my beer


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hell of a drop huh.......
> 
> wonder if the UKA was making bets on that one....
> 
> ...


After 2 months and lot's of great PR I imagine this commercial drone unit is getting a lot of support these days. They usually only work at night, but this thing 500 feet up is little more than a dot in the sky and they wouldn't hear it. Perhaps the Ukrainians have more units and drones now and can operate during the day. This one guy killed 3 Russians at least with a drone and he probably flew several sorties that day, usually parked tanks and vehicles are the target at night, first time I've seen them attack maneuvering troops in daylight. Seems more useful in some cases to give a soldier a drone than a rifle, gives ya that God's eye view, and like God, ya can smite em.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2022)

Gerasimov hopefully will lead from the front, perhaps his military doctrine should have included sergeants and independent initiative. New tanks that didn't cook the crews with ammo in the turret might help too, along with logistical support, the ability to maneuver and use combined arms would help too. Not wasting ammo and resources murdering civilians and destroying infrastructure would also be smart, since he might need the ammo for the fight with Ukrainian soldiers. Interestingly his all arms of the state at war approach, has been taken up by the Ukrainians, it works best when the people are motivated and the army is actually trained, equipped, properly structured and competently lead.

Beau figures more than the Ukrainians will want this fucker dead, if he is responsible for the current fiasco, I don't see why. He was in charge of the army all along and from what I can see he fucked everything up completely and it is showing in the performance of his army on the field.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about Gerasimov, the most sought after man in the world....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2022)

*AFTER CATASTROPHIC MILITARY LOSSES RUSSIA IS UNABLE TO FIGHT ANOTHER WAR || 2022*


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2022)

ok Georgia and Chechnya.....time for you to start up and take back what they took from you


----------



## HGCC (Apr 29, 2022)

I have had to talk to a bunch of Canadians lately. Thanks for being nice people. You so boldly say "About" much to my delight.

Hockey!


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520080167858753537


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2022)

Ukraine cracks down on 'traitors' helping Russian troops


KHARKIV, Ukraine (AP) — Viktor appeared nervous as masked Ukrainian security officers in full riot gear, camouflage and weapons pushed into his cluttered apartment in the northern city of Kharkiv. His hands trembled and he tried to cover his face.




apnews.com














Treason charges pressed against so-called “governor” of Kherson region, appointed by Russians


Ukrainian law enforcers have pressed high treason charges against the so-called "governor" of Kherson region, promoted to the post by the Russian occupation forces. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.net


----------



## printer (Apr 29, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520080167858753537


The Youtube one was age limited and I never feel it is worth the trouble to let them know I am retired. 

So much for them fighting over the front seat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2022)

*Ukraine will receive Excalibur precision-guided 155-mm howitzers from Canada*


----------



## Mirtaz (Apr 29, 2022)

The US economy has just contracted and is about to enter a recession, Canada is giving away all its weapons, the greatest African American in history just bought Twitter and caused the crackheads on Twitter to melt down, and Russia is slowly but surely winning the war. Good luck, folks.


----------



## Tolerance Break (Apr 29, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> The US economy has just contracted and is about to enter a recession, Canada is giving away all its weapons, the greatest African American in history just bought Twitter and caused the crackheads on Twitter to melt down, and Russia is slowly but surely winning the war. Good luck, folks.


Whatever you're smoking, you can keep that shit.

Let me guess, its called Edgelord Kush or something like that?


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 29, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> The US economy has just contracted and is about to enter a recession, Canada is giving away all its weapons, the greatest African American in history just bought Twitter and caused the crackheads on Twitter to melt down, and Russia is slowly but surely winning the war. Good luck, folks.


No worries man. We've got 'er covered.


----------



## Mirtaz (Apr 30, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> Whatever you're smoking, you can keep that shit.
> 
> Let me guess, its called Edgelord Kush or something like that?


Toof Decay, brother. Very, very good stuff. Try it; it might help you see through the gaslighting and propaganda.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 30, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> The US economy has just contracted and is about to enter a recession, Canada is giving away all its weapons, the greatest African American in history just bought Twitter and caused the crackheads on Twitter to melt down, and Russia is slowly but surely winning the war. Good luck, folks.


Welcome back, bitch-boy.


----------



## Mirtaz (Apr 30, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Welcome back, bitch-boy.


Cheers, brainlet. It is good to be back.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> The US economy has just contracted and is about to enter a recession, Canada is giving away all its weapons, the greatest African American in history just bought Twitter and caused the crackheads on Twitter to melt down, and Russia is slowly but surely winning the war. Good luck, folks.


Russia's economy is expected to be cut in half and it was smaller than Italy's to begin with, everybody's economy will be shrinking thanks to covid and Putin's war. Canada is not too concerned about being attacked and will buy the next generation of weapons as will most western countries, putting them even further ahead of the Russians. There was an enormous amount of NATO equipment due for replacing or upgrading that is going to Ukraine. It's way better than what the Russians have and the Russians will end up paying for it wing seized money and property. Russia is being slowly bleed to death and is thrashing around in desperation, by summer Vlad will be fucked.

As for Twitter, the last time I checked it was still a capitalist country, though like all other social media it will be subject to regulation. Elon is from South Africa, but is not an African, that would be a mischaracterization of his ethnicity, if an actual African American did buy Twitter, people like you would be freaking out. We will see what Elon does, I doubt he has the time to micro manage Twitter, he has a lot of irons in the fire with SpaceX and Tesla.


----------



## Mirtaz (Apr 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Russia's economy is expected to be cut in half and it was smaller than Italy's to begin with, everybody's economy will be shrinking thanks to covid and Putin's war. Canada is not too concerned about being attacked and will buy the next generation of weapons as will most western countries, putting them even further ahead of the Russians. There was an enormous amount of NATO equipment due for replacing or upgrading that is going to Ukraine. It's way better than what the Russians have and the Russians will end up paying for it wing seized money and property. Russia is being slowly bleed to death and is thrashing around in desperation, by summer Vlad will be fucked.
> 
> As for Twitter, the last time I checked it was still a capitalist country, though like all other social media it will be subject to regulation. Elon is from South Africa, but is not an African, that would be a mischaracterization of his ethnicity, if an actual African American did buy Twitter, people like you would be freaking out. We will see what Elon does, I doubt he has the time to micro manage Twitter, he has a lot of irons in the fire with SpaceX and Tesla.


"African" is neither a race nor an ethnicity, buddy, and brother Elon is definitely of African extraction. "People like me": I'm a Eurasian import to the southern parts of the USA; I am very much anti-war and an absolutist when it comes to free speech; and I'm fucking ecstatic that Twitter will return to the glorious free-for-all it used to be. As for old Pooty-Poot being fucked by summer, that remains to be seen, brother.


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> The US economy has just contracted and is about to enter a recession, Canada is giving away all its weapons, the greatest African American in history just bought Twitter and caused the crackheads on Twitter to melt down, and Russia is slowly but surely winning the war. Good luck, folks.


What do you conciser winning? Destruction of their military and a generation of men dead? For a 'special operation' that was only suppose to take three days and result in the installation of a puppet government that was to reprogram Ukrainians to think they are Russians, well things are not going that well. Can anyone say 'Moskova' without laughing?

As well as stopping the countries around Russia to have second thoughts on joining Nato, the previous Soviet countries are jumping in line for Nato membership. The countries that rely on Russian gas are now finding ways to ween themselves off it. Nord Stream 2? Maybe they can pull up the pipe and use it somewhere else?

The West could have done some things better but this war is on Putin and Russia will suffer for it.


----------



## Mirtaz (Apr 30, 2022)

printer said:


> What do you conciser winning? Destruction of their military and a generation of men dead? For a 'special operation' that was only suppose to take three days and result in the installation of a puppet government that was to reprogram Ukrainians to think they are Russians, well things are not going that well. Can anyone say 'Moskova' without laughing?
> 
> As well as stopping the countries around Russia to have second thoughts on joining Nato, the previous Soviet countries are jumping in line for Nato membership. The countries that rely on Russian gas are now finding ways to ween themselves off it. Nord Stream 2? Maybe they can pull up the pipe and use it somewhere else?


I consider winning achieving their objectives.


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> I consider winning achieving their objectives.


Go back a month and ask what the objective was. Destroy the Ukraine military and de-Nazify the country. Well the Nazies are going nowhere, the Ukraine military has more arms than they ever had and the buffer that Putin wanted to have between Russia and Nato will be paper thin once the war is over.


----------



## myke (Apr 30, 2022)

We really need to "Denazify" Russia


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520283961678729216


----------



## Tolerance Break (Apr 30, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> Toof Decay, brother. Very, very good stuff. Try it; it might help you see through the gaslighting and propaganda.


Said the man who comes to a weed forum specifically to gaslight.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 30, 2022)

With all the fires and explosions happening around russia it makes you wonder if all the people that have been under the mad midgets boot are sensing weakness and attacking.


----------



## HGCC (Apr 30, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> With all the fires and explosions happening around russia it makes you wonder if all the people that have been under the mad midgets boot are sensing weakness and attacking.


It's the only way it can end. Putin has to be taken out by his own countrymen.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 30, 2022)

War Whor*s


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> "African" is neither a race nor an ethnicity, buddy, and brother Elon is definitely of African extraction. "People like me": I'm a Eurasian import to the southern parts of the USA; I am very much anti-war and an absolutist when it comes to free speech; and I'm fucking ecstatic that Twitter will return to the glorious free-for-all it used to be. As for old Pooty-Poot being fucked by summer, that remains to be seen, brother.


Don't bullshit me


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2022)

*Ruble at two-year high against the US dollar*










Putin keeps the ruble surging as Russia makes 11th-hour effort to avoid default


Russian President Vladimir Putin's efforts to support the ruble continue to pay off — and then some.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520283961678729216




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520292739878817793


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2022)

ANC said:


> *Ruble at two-year high against the US dollar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only because oil and gas prices so high because of the war. So destroy the planet to jack up the ruble? What good is a higher ruble if they can not buy things from the West? A few more power plants catching fire and Putin will need all that he can get.


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> War Whor*s
> 
> View attachment 5126438View attachment 5126439View attachment 5126440View attachment 5126441


Like to see them laying in the mud with all the conscripts taking turns.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2022)

Looks like one of these regular photography drones can drop a light bomb.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Upgraded Mavic 3 Drone strike on Russian forces -- Mavic 3 only costs $3,000*


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2022)

*Upgraded Mavic 3 Drone strike on Russian forces -- Mavic 3 only costs $3,000*





[/QUOTE]

Fuck. Now I want one.


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2022)

If the Russians thought they had problems before. Angelina Jolie visits Ukraine.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2022)

printer said:


> *Upgraded Mavic 3 Drone strike on Russian forces -- Mavic 3 only costs $3,000*


Fuck. Now I want one.
[/QUOTE]
kinda puts teeth into


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Fuck. Now I want one.


kinda puts teeth into






[/QUOTE]
The funny thing about when I used to work at the aerospace company, they had an auction to get rid of stuff with the employees. One was a rocket launcher trailer. It was a tandem wheeled aluminum trailer with a 10 Hp Honda generator as well as hydraulics to turn and aim a multi-tube rocket launcher firing 2.75" rockets. I thought keeping it parked beside the garage might make my neighbours think twice about complaining. Every once in a while make sure that it was fully functional, swivel it to and fro.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2022)

*Let's talk about how Russia could do things differently....*


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2022)

*The masks are off: the West has exposed its Nazi nature*
The West destroys monuments to the Soviet soldier. He has been doing this for a long time, consistently, trying to erase the memory of him - the hero and defender of the world from Nazism. But only now, this cold spring of 2022, the West felt relieved: now you can not be shy. The destruction of monuments to everything Soviet (and Soviet in Europe is primarily military glory and valor) from an unworthy, marginal action approved by the ultra-right, nationalists, descendants of the Nazis, from an action that was allegedly carried out under pressure from some kind of public: towards elections, at the request of municipalities , by the will of individual bad politicians, has become the official political line. As Prime Minister of Poland Mateusz Morawiecki frankly admitted: “What was previously called Russophobia is today already mainstream,









Маски сброшены: Запад обнажил свою нацистскую сущность


Запад крушит памятники советскому солдату. Делает это давно, последовательно, пытаясь стереть память о нем — герое и защитнике мира от нацизма. Но только... РИА Новости, 30.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





*Small vessels banned from entering the Sea of Azov *
Small-sized vessels were banned from entering the Sea of Azov in connection with the anti-terrorist operation, the administration of the Yeysk district of the Krasnodar Territory reported . 

"Going to sea is prohibited! According to the service in the city of Yeysk of the border department of the FSB of Russia in the Krasnodar Territory, from 00:00 on April 30, 2022, navigation in the Sea of Azov north of the parallel of 45 degrees 40 minutes north latitude is prohibited for all small vessels," the statement says. in a statement on the official page of VKontakte."

The restrictions apply to vessels not subject to state registration, pleasure boats, sports sailing vessels, inflatable watercraft and water sports facilities (windsurfing, stand-up boards and their analogues).








Маломерным судам запретили выход в Азовское море


Маломерным судам запретили выход в Азовское море в связи с проведением антитеррористической операции, сообщила администрация Ейского района Краснодарского края. РИА Новости, 30.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





So much for frolicking in the sun and surf Russian style..

*The President of Finland explained the relevance of the country's accession to NATO * 
The relevance of the entry of Finland and Sweden into the North Atlantic Alliance arose due to Russia's actions in Ukraine, and the northern region of Europe will become stable and strong if it is expanded to Russian borders, Finnish President Sauli Niinistö believes.

“Of course, the security situation has changed. The first change was that Russia tried to limit the sovereignty (of other countries) and create a sphere of influence. The second is that Russia used military force incredibly harshly. And when a neighbor behaves in this way, then Of course, attention must inevitably be paid to this," the Finnish president said in an interview with the Ilta-Sanomat newspaper. The Finnish head has not yet published an open and direct opinion on the country's possible entry into NATO , the newspaper notes.









Президент Финляндии объяснил актуальность вступления страны в НАТО


Актуальность вступления Финляндии и Швеции в Североатлантический альянс возникла из-за действий России на Украине, а северный регион Европы станет стабильным и... РИА Новости, 30.04.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2022)

*American politician Gabbard: Biden established a dictatorship in the United States*
The U.S. government's proposal to create a body to counter disinformation is in line with the dictatorship, former Congresswoman Tulsi Gabbard told Fox News.

Recently, the media reported on the plans of the US Department of Homeland Security to create a council to counter disinformation. Earlier, European Commissioner Josep Borrell spoke about similar intentions. Commenting on this news, Gabbard stressed that the White House decided to create such a body in order to manipulate people.

“This can be observed under a dictatorship. And the reason why this is observed under a dictatorship is that they are afraid of us. They are afraid of people,” she said. The politician explained that the body will be financed from the budget, that is, from tax revenues, and at the same time will be engaged in propaganda and censorship.

On the positive side, she said, the authorities have now revealed their intentions, and the Americans have the opportunity to justifiably reject this decision.








В США заявили о наступлении диктатуры


Предложение американских властей создать орган по противодействию дезинформации соответствует диктатуре, заявила в интервью Fox News бывший член конгресса Тулси РИА Новости, 17.06.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





And that was your Moscow Minute. I was looking for news of the power plant burning, I guess I will have to look harder.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 30, 2022)

Tulsi is a wack job cult member that is paid by the mad midget.


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Tulsi is a wack job cult member that is paid by the mad midget.


But as far as the average Russian knows...


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 30, 2022)

People are morons, the proof is Stinky being elected.


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2022)

*Russian oligarchs began to get rid of housing in London*
Russian oligarchs are trying to trade their houses in London for housing in Dubai. This is reported by the Financial Times agency.

“In recent weeks, a $42.7 million mansion in the fashionable Knightsbridge district of London and a three-bedroom apartment for $10 million have appeared on the list of properties offered by Dubai realtors. The Russians want to swap these and other properties, avoiding bank transfers and financial checks, while offering big discounts on property in the UK.

Personal sanctions against Russian oligarchs were introduced after the start of a special operation to demilitarize and denazify Ukraine. Russian President Vladimir Putin said that the purpose of the special operation is to protect the inhabitants of Donbass from years of genocide. After the introduction of personal sanctions, Western countries began to seize the property of Russian businessmen. So, in the UK , the 58-meter yacht Phi , owned by Vitaly Kochetkov, the founder of the Motiv communications operator in the Urals Federal District, was arrested. Earlier, the British Foreign Office also announced a total asset freeze and a travel ban for seven of Russia's richest and most powerful oligarchs, who, according to the agency, are associated with the Kremlin, Reedus writes .

Comments:
Are they really not patriots and do not know where and for now it is necessary to direct their capital .... Who would have thought .... I can’t even believe it!


https://ura-news.translate.goog/news/1052549993


----------



## Polly Wog (Apr 30, 2022)

An Israeli group is fighting in Ukraine against the Russians.


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2022)

*20 Civilians Evacuated From Besieged Plant In Ukraine's Mariupol*
At least 20 civilians, including several children, were able to leave a badly battered steel plant in the Ukrainian port city of Mariupol on Saturday in what could be the start of a long-awaited, larger evacuation of the last holdout in the Russian-held city.

Ukrainian fighters of the Azov regiment, which has been defending the site, said the 20 civilians had left, possibly for the Ukrainian city of Zaporizhzhia, about 225 kilometers (140 miles) to the northwest.

Russia's Tass news agency carried a similar report, though putting the number of evacuees at 25.









20 Civilians Evacuated From Besieged Plant In Ukraine's Mariupol


At least 20 civilians, including several children, were able to leave a badly battered steel plant in the Ukrainian port city of Mariupol on Saturday in what could be the start of a long-awaited, larger evacuation of the last holdout in Mariupol.




www.ndtv.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 30, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> The US economy has just contracted and is about to enter a recession, Canada is giving away all its weapons, the greatest African American in history just bought Twitter and caused the crackheads on Twitter to melt down, and Russia is slowly but surely winning the war. Good luck, folks.


Your future. . . . . . . . 

. . . . . . . . . is potato.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2022)

injinji said:


> Your future. . . . . . . .
> 
> . . . . . . . . . is potato.


spudward we progress!


----------



## Moflow (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Polly Wog (May 1, 2022)

Disaster for Putin as TENTH Russian General 'killed'


A TENTH Russian General has been killed during fighting near the city of Izyum in the northeastern region of Kharkiv, according to the Ukrainian military.




www.express.co.uk


----------



## Polly Wog (May 1, 2022)

'F**g cowards' Russian officer forced to shoot troops as morale sinks


A RUSSIAN army officer admitted he has been forced to shoot at his troops to try and force them to fight, as morale among frontline troops appears to be on the brink of collapse.




www.express.co.uk


----------



## CCGNZ (May 1, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> 'F**g cowards' Russian officer forced to shoot troops as morale sinks
> 
> 
> A RUSSIAN army officer admitted he has been forced to shoot at his troops to try and force them to fight, as morale among frontline troops appears to be on the brink of collapse.
> ...


Not surprised,18-19 yo conscripts,lied to,insufficiently trained and supplied,asked to fight and kill people of neighboring country who are basically kin = clusterFK.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 1, 2022)

Another large explosion/fire reported in Belgorod, north of Kharkiv, inside the borders of Russia.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Another large explosion/fire reported in Belgorod, north of Kharkiv, inside the borders of Russia.


Possible payback for missile attack on Kyiv during UN sec. visit,gloves completely off after Russian atrocities now,Putin bitching about weaponry given to Ukraine,remember the gleeful supply of Russian weaponry to US adversaries or how about FSB agents offering Taliban $ for killing US soldiers in Afghanistan Vlad


----------



## HGCC (May 1, 2022)

Lol, the "Tulsi is hot and super liberal" wedge troll. Nooooiiiiiice!

Fuck that dumb bitch in her surf hole.


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2022)

cartoon from 82 about Europe's dependence on Russian oil.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520692009480372225


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2022)

Russia wants Kazakhstan’s superior potassium.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520638099847794688


----------



## captainmorgan (May 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520740890867818496


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)

According to Stavridis a dozen or more Russian generals have been killed. They hit a command post with a meeting of 3 BTGs officers a few days ago because their communications have been jammed forcing a meeting, 2 generals killed and another severely wounded, along with 50 other officers in total injured or killed. Almost the entire southern front command wiped out at a stroke.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Ex-NATO commander: Loss of top Russian officers amid invasion unprecedented in modern history


Retired Adm. James Stavridis, former NATO supreme allied commander for Europe, claims that the Russian military’s “amazing incompetence” in Ukraine has resulted in a loss of generals and othe…




thehill.com





Retired Adm. James Stavridis, former NATO supreme allied commander for Europe, claims that the Russian military’s “amazing incompetence” in Ukraine has resulted in a loss of generals and other top officers that is unprecedented in modern history.

“In modern history, there is no situation comparable in terms of the deaths of generals. … Here, on the Russian side, in a two-month period, we’ve seen at least a dozen, if not more, Russian generals killed,” Stavridis told John Catsimatidis on WABC 770 AM in an interview that aired Sunday.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)

DJI insisted drone-tracking AeroScope signals were encrypted — now it admits they aren’t


It took a hacker to reveal DJI told us the wrong thing.




www.theverge.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)

Stavridis says 12 or more, though he has access to classified info and might have let something slip. The newspaper says 10 generals, still something to memorialize at their may 9th parade on Red Square, I wonder if they will be mentioned. There is talk that the Russians are scrambling for equipment to show off in the parade, so much of it is Ukraine. Think they will have any wounded veterans wheeled by in ranks?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









A Russian general who commanded electronic-warfare units was killed in a strike that killed 100 soldiers, Ukraine official says


Maj. Gen. Andrei Simonov was said to be killed when Ukrainian forces bombarded a Russian command post near the city of Izyum.




news.yahoo.com





Sun, May 1, 2022, 8:54 AM 


Another Russian general has been killed in Ukraine, authorities claim.
Maj. Gen. Andrei Simonov was reportedly killed in an attack on a Russian command post near the city of Izyum.
The general, who commanded electric warfare units, was among 100 Russian servicemen killed.
Russia has lost another general in Vladimir Putin's invasion of Ukraine, according to top Ukrainian officials, The Kyiv Post has reported

Maj. Gen. Andrei Simonov was killed near the city of Izyum in the Kharkiv region, which is currently occupied by Russian forces, Ukrainian authorities said.

The Ukrainian military attacked a field command post of the Russian 2nd Army on Saturday, striking more than 30 Russian armored vehicles, including tanks, according to the paper.

Footage posted on social media appears to show the command post being bombarded by rockets, said the Kyiv Post.

The general was among 100 Russian soldiers killed in the attack, President Zellenskyy's military adviser Oleksiy Arestovych said, according to The Kyiv Post. Arestovych said well-placed army sources had confirmed the death of Maj. Gen. Simonov in a YouTube interview, per the Mail Online.

The claims by the Ukrainian authorities have not been independently verified.

Russia has not as of yet confirmed the death of Maj. Gen. Simonov.

Simonov was a senior commander of electronic warfare, Ukrainian government advisor Anton Gerashchenko said on his Telegram account.

His death would make him the tenth Russian general to die in Ukraine, according to a count by The Kyiv Post.


----------



## Polly Wog (May 1, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 1, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


>



Cirrhosis of the liver is a major risk for bad outcomes with covid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)

*Let's talk about pipelines and Putin....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520698502942281732


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)




----------



## JamieThePainter (May 1, 2022)

Sad for Russia


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)

I see the Ukrainians gave him a warm welcome upon arrival to his new command!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Sad for Russia


A few less for the big parade.


----------



## JamieThePainter (May 1, 2022)

No bein funny or that, but if this guy showed up as your new CO?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> No bein funny or that, but if this guy showed up as your new CO?
> View attachment 5127045
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127046


Maybe their troops had arrows laid out for the drones on the ground pointing at the HQ... A half dozen arrows pointing at a spot in the woods or a building should give some one a hint! Fragging on a big scale.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)

I see Gerasimov got a leg wound, just like all those conscripts who want to get out of the war! He's one of them now, do the Russians have a nickname for those who shoot themselves in the leg to avoid combat?


----------



## JamieThePainter (May 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> do the Russians have a nickname for those who shoot themselves in the leg to avoid combat?


I believe they promote them to submarine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)

Hard to say what took this guy out with a bang, could have been a switchblade 300, killed him while live/dead stream tictocking. Looked like an air bust of something real close by and it came with no warning at all. I think the red at the end of the video was his blood over the lens.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520068931800686594


----------



## JamieThePainter (May 1, 2022)

At least he'll be happy he's been liberated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> At least he'll be happy he's been liberated.


Looks like it was 2 or 3 meters away, perhaps a 155mm Excalibur round? Pretty sure he's resting pieces and the red at the end of the video was his blood on the camera.


----------



## JamieThePainter (May 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like it was 2 or 3 meters away, perhaps a 155mm Excalibur round? Pretty sure he's resting pieces and the red at the end of the video was his blood on the camera.


Wherever he is, he's no doing much of that breathing action for sure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Wherever he is, he's no doing much of that breathing action for sure.


 Kadyrovites are assholes and have a reputation for committing atrocities, live by the sword, die by the sword.


----------



## printer (May 1, 2022)

No Victory Parade finish? No longer looking for regime change either? 

*Lavrov: Russia will not push the end of the military operation in Ukraine to May 9*
The Russian military will not “artificially spur” the conduct of a special military operation in Ukraine because of the upcoming Victory Day, Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said. According to the minister, the pace of the operation depends, among other things, on the need to minimize risks for the civilian population and the military of the Russian Federation.

“Our military will not artificially adjust their actions to any date, including Victory Day,” Mr. Lavrov answered the corresponding question during an interview with the Italian TV company Mediaset (the text is posted on the ministry’s website). “The pace of the operation in Ukraine depends primarily on the need to minimize any risks for the civilian population and Russian military personnel,” the Foreign Minister explained.


A special military operation of Russia has been going on in Ukraine since February 24.








Лавров: Россия не будет подгонять окончание военной операции на Украине под 9 мая


Подробнее на сайте




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog





*Lavrov said that Russia does not aim to change the regime in Ukraine*
Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov argues that Russia has no goal of regime change in Ukraine. According to him, Moscow wants to ensure the security of people in eastern Ukraine, “so that they are not threatened by either the militarization or the nazification of this country,” and also that “threats to the security of the Russian Federation do not come from the territory of Ukraine.”

In an interview with the Italian Mediaset, Mr. Lavrov was asked who "can bring peace to Ukraine." The head of the Russian Foreign Ministry believes that President of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelensky can do this, “if he stops giving criminal orders to his neo-Nazi battalions, forces them to release all civilians and stop resistance.” The interview was published on the website of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Russian Federation.

The journalist clarified whether Russia is demanding that Mr. Zelensky surrender. “We do not demand that he surrender. We demand that he give the order to release all civilians and stop the resistance. Our goal does not include regime change in Ukraine. This is an American speciality. They are doing this all over the world,” Mr. Lavrov explained Moscow’s position.

Since February 24, Russia has been conducting a military operation in Ukraine on the orders of President Vladimir Putin.








Лавров заявил, что Россия не ставит целью смену режима на Украине


Подробнее на сайте




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog





*UN: 4.5 million tons of grain blocked in Ukrainian ports*
About 4.5 million tons of grain currently in the ports of Ukraine cannot be exported due to the fact that the sea routes are blocked. This was stated by the director of the German branch of the UN World Food Program Martin Frick.

“Now almost 4.5 million tons of grain are in Ukrainian ports and on ships and cannot be used for their intended purpose,” he said in an interview with DPA (quoted by TASS ). “Food from Ukraine is essential to the world,” said Martin Frick.

“Hunger cannot be a weapon either militarily or economically,” he added, and called for the resumption of food supplies from this country to other states in order to “soften the global food crisis.”

European leaders have repeatedly warned of a global food crisis amid the Russian-Ukrainian conflict, as Ukraine and Russia are top grain exporters. The Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations (FAO) recorded a rise in the food price index by 12.6% in March, to 159.3 points, which was a record since 1990. Such growth is due to a serious increase in prices, primarily for vegetable oils (by 23.2% in March versus February) and grains (by 17.1%).








ООН: в портах Украины заблокированы 4,5 млн тонн зерна


Подробнее на сайте




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog





This Russian news site is not all propaganda, time to see what the 'official government news' site says, hope I don't stay long, kind of turns your stomach.


----------



## Polly Wog (May 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5127040
> View attachment 5127039


Elmer fudd


----------



## Polly Wog (May 1, 2022)

I'm glad they got to go meet gawd.


----------



## printer (May 1, 2022)

*During an emergency at the facility of the Ministry of Defense near Belgorod, seven houses were damaged *
Seven houses were damaged as a result of an incident on the territory of one of the facilities of the Ministry of Defense in the Belgorod region, Governor Vyacheslav Gladkov said .

"Seven houses were damaged with varying degrees of destruction. We will start restoring them as soon as possible. Funds are available in full," he wrote on his Telegram channel.

The official said that one victim is receiving all the necessary medical care. The rest of the villagers are in a safe place.

Also earlier in the Kursk region there was a diversion on the railway bridge of the Sudzha-Sosnovy Bor road , used for the movement of freight trains, said the head of the region Roman Starovoit .








При ЧП на объекте Минобороны под Белгородом повреждены семь домов


Семь домов повреждены в результате инцидента на территории одного из объектов Министерства обороны в Белгородской области, заявил губернатор Вячеслав Гладков. РИА Новости, 01.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





Non-Russian news site.
*Russia reports fire at military facility in Belgorod region near Ukraine border *One person was injured in a fire on a Russian defense ministry facility in the southern Belgorod region bordering Ukraine, Belgorod region governor said on Sunday.

Governor Vyacheslav Gladkov said a local resident suffered minor injuries and his life was not in danger. There were no immediate comments from the defense ministry.

*For the latest headlines, follow our Google News channel online or via the app*.

Images posted to social media showed a large funnel of smoke rising above the ground. Reuters could not verify the reports.

Separately, governor of the Kursk region which also shares a border with Ukraine said that a railway bridge had been damaged
on a line used by freight trains.

Speaking in a video posted on his Telegram channel, governor Roman Starovoit called the incident an act of sabotage.

Russia last month accused Ukraine of a helicopter attack on a fuel depot in Belgorod, for which Kyiv denied responsibility, as well as shelling villages and firing missiles at an ammunition depot.

Other Russian regions that share a border with Ukraine have also reported cross-border shelling incidents since Moscow sent thousands of troops into Ukraine on February 24 in what it called a “special military operation.”








Russia reports fire at military facility in Belgorod region near Ukraine border


One person was injured in a fire on a Russian defense ministry facility in the southern Belgorod region bordering Ukraine, Belgorod region governor said on




english.alarabiya.net





*The Investigative Committee opened a case under the article "terrorist attack" after the blowing up of a bridge in the Kursk region*
The Investigative Committee of Russia opened a criminal case under the article "terrorist act" after the explosion of the railway bridge in the Kursk region, according to the department's Telegram channel.

“The Main Investigation Department of the Russian Investigative Committee initiated a criminal case on the fact of blowing up a bridge in the Kursk region on the grounds of a crime under article 205 of the Russian Criminal Code (“Terrorist act”),” the statement says. 

According to the UK, the incident happened at the 67th kilometer of the railway near the village of Russkaya Konopelka, Sudzhansky district , Kursk region, the cause was a planted explosive device. This caused a partial collapse of the facility. 

The branch was used to move freight trains. There were no casualties. The governor of the region, Roman Starovoit , called the incident a sabotage.













СК завел дело по статье "Теракт" после подрыва моста в Курской области


Следственный комитет России возбудил уголовное дело по статье "Теракт" после подрыва железнодорожного моста в Курской области, сообщается в Telegram-канале... РИА Новости, 01.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





Oopsy. Or is it Oopsie? I can't remember.

*Lavrov: more than 300 billion dollars were stolen from Russia *
Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said that more than 300 billion dollars were actually stolen from Russia, most of them received for gas and oil supplies.

In an interview with the Italian TV company Mediaset, answering the question "Italy is concerned that Russia is cutting off gas supplies, what is happening?", the minister said that "a simple thing is happening, about which critics of our actions, all who condemn us in recent For some reason they don't want to talk.

"They stole money from us (more than 300 billion dollars). They took it and stole it. Most of the amount was received for the supply of gas and oil," he said.

According to Lavrov, "this became possible because PJSC Gazprom was forced to keep money in its accounts in Western banks (according to your rules)."

"If they wanted to 'punish' Russia, they stole it," he added.

Sergei Lavrov noted that "now we are offered to continue trading as before, and the money will remain with them." "When they want, they will pocket them again. That's the reason," he added.

"For some reason, no one talks about this. Where is honest journalism?" the Russian minister asked.

According to him, "now we have proposed that deliveries be considered paid not when euros or dollars arrive at Gazprombank , but when they are converted into rubles, which can no longer be stolen. That's the whole story." He added that "our partners are well aware of this." "It is important that nothing changes for buyers. They still pay the amounts specified in the contract in euros and dollars. The conversion is carried out after that," Lavrov said.

"We have no right before our own people to allow the West to continue its thieving habits," the head of Russian foreign policy witchcraft concluded.








Лавров: у России украли более 300 миллиардов долларов


Глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров сообщил, что у России фактически украли более 300 миллиардов долларов, большая часть из них получена за поставки газа и нефти. РИА Новости, 01.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





*Poland handed over 232 T-72 tanks, self-propelled howitzers and drones to Ukraine * 
Poland transferred to Ukraine 232 T-72M1 tanks, man-portable anti-aircraft missile systems, multiple launch rocket systems and self-propelled howitzers, according to the information resource of the Visegrad Group (Poland, Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary) visegrad24.

" Poland's decision to transfer 232 of its T-72L1 tanks means that Poland ranks second after the United States as the state that has provided the most military assistance to Ukraine," visegrad24 said on Twitter .

"Polish assistance also included MANPADS, MLRS, drones and self-propelled howitzers," the information resource notes.








Польша передала Украине 232 танка Т-72, самоходные гаубицы и беспилотники


Польша передала Украине 232 танка Т-72М1, переносные зенитно-ракетные комплексы, реактивные системы залпового огня и самоходные гаубицы, сообщает информационный РИА Новости, 01.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





Well it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. 

For those that miss their Russian propiganda, U RIA is your best bet today. Next post.


----------



## printer (May 1, 2022)

*Solovyov called the main task of the Russian people*
The task of the Russian people is to fight Nazism all over the world and destroy it. This was stated by TV presenter Vladimir Solovyov on the air of his show, the recording is available on YouTube.

“Of course we will win! Because we are Russian people! We must win! This is our task. Our task in this world is to fight Nazism and destroy it! We have come into this world to serve the cause of truth. It doesn't matter what the rest of the world tells us. No matter what problems and difficulties we face along the way. We are the people who stop the world's evil every time! No matter how they talk about us, no matter how they slander us. Whoever stands up against us! There is no role,” the journalist delivered a patriotic speech.

He announced the inevitability of Russia's victory in the special operation in Ukraine and in the confrontation with the West. “We will still get through. We still tear! We don't care, even with teeth! But we can. Because we are Russian people,” Solovyov added.

Russia had previously launched a special operation to demilitarize and denazify Ukraine. Russian President Vladimir Putin said that its goal is to protect the inhabitants of Donbass from years of genocide. On April 21, Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu reported on the complete capture of Mariupol. The nationalists and foreign mercenaries who remained in the city barricaded themselves at the Azovstal plant. It was reported that on April 29, the first civilians began to leave the plant. And on April 30, 25 people left Azovstal . The Ministry of Defense reported that on May 1, 80 people left Azovstal.








Соловьев назвал главную задачу русских людей


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





That is the end of your Russian News Break for today.


----------



## JamieThePainter (May 1, 2022)

printer said:


> For those that miss their Russian propiganda, U RIA is your best bet today. Next post.


From what I mind UK420.com is a close second.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Solovyov called the main task of the Russian people*
> The task of the Russian people is to fight Nazism all over the world and destroy it. This was stated by TV presenter Vladimir Solovyov on the air of his show, the recording is available on YouTube.
> 
> “Of course we will win! Because we are Russian people! We must win! This is our task. Our task in this world is to fight Nazism and destroy it! We have come into this world to serve the cause of truth. It doesn't matter what the rest of the world tells us. No matter what problems and difficulties we face along the way. We are the people who stop the world's evil every time! No matter how they talk about us, no matter how they slander us. Whoever stands up against us! There is no role,” the journalist delivered a patriotic speech.
> ...


If he's so worked up about it, perhaps he should join the army, go there and die.


----------



## printer (May 1, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> From what I mind UK420.com is a close second.


No, I am more interested in what the average Russian person gets fed in Russia. Well at least in this thread.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> I'm glad they got to go meet gawd.


I think they are targeting all officers, the higher they are the higher priority target. This will exploit a major weakness in their organization, it's a classic case of cutting the snake's head off to kill it.


----------



## JamieThePainter (May 1, 2022)

printer said:


> No, I am more interested in what the average Russian person gets fed in Russia. Well at least in this thread.


Which is why I mentioned that site tbf.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)

Stories like this win the Russians lot's of fans, Trump would say, "how clever it that"! It just means more bullets and bombs to kill the fuckers with and more determination for the Ukrainians win and never give in. It also means less Russian prisoners, unless they get lucky.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 1, 2022)

All those John Deere tractors and farm equipment the russians stole was remotely disabled LOL.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)




----------



## JamieThePainter (May 1, 2022)

@DIY-HP-LED Must admit to being a touch sad whenever I didn't hear an update from either of these brothers, but who am I kidding? No bugger's taking these lads down.


----------



## printer (May 1, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Which is why I mentioned that site tbf.


No idea what tbf means. Another Millenial thing, too lazy to write words out?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> War Whor*s
> 
> View attachment 5126438
> View attachment 5126439
> ...


i guess those russians had raped enough old Ukrainian ladies to be able to control themselves....


----------



## printer (May 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5127116


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2022)

ANC said:


> *Ruble at two-year high against the US dollar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the ruble is on intense life support that cannot be maintained for long, and the longer it is artificially propped up, the harder it will bounce when it crashes...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about how Russia could do things differently....*


and i was worried that Beau was aiding and abetting the russians for a minute...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *The masks are off: the West has exposed its Nazi nature*
> The West destroys monuments to the Soviet soldier. He has been doing this for a long time, consistently, trying to erase the memory of him - the hero and defender of the world from Nazism. But only now, this cold spring of 2022, the West felt relieved: now you can not be shy. The destruction of monuments to everything Soviet (and Soviet in Europe is primarily military glory and valor) from an unworthy, marginal action approved by the ultra-right, nationalists, descendants of the Nazis, from an action that was allegedly carried out under pressure from some kind of public: towards elections, at the request of municipalities , by the will of individual bad politicians, has become the official political line. As Prime Minister of Poland Mateusz Morawiecki frankly admitted: “What was previously called Russophobia is today already mainstream,
> 
> 
> ...


they have to protect the black sea fleet from inflatable dinghys and windsurfers....


----------



## printer (May 1, 2022)

*Draft Document Gives New Clues To Russian Plans For Occupied Ukrainian Regions*
A draft document prepared by top officials with Russia’s ruling political party calls for a new state named Southern Rus to be created from some regions of Ukraine occupied by Russian forces.

News of the proposal, *obtained by Schemes*, an investigative project of RFE/RL’s Ukrainian Service, comes as fighting rages in Ukraine’s eastern and southern regions, with Russian forces pressing an offensive on multiple fronts against fierce Ukrainian resistance.

It also comes with Russian officials signaling an intention to stage referendums in parts of Ukraine’s Donetsk and Luhansk regions, much of which have been under the control of Russia-backed separatists for nearly eight years, as well as another region, Kherson.









Draft Document Gives New Clues To Russian Plans For Occupied Ukrainian Regions


The document, circulated by members of Russia’s ruling party, comes amid growing talk that the Kremlin may seek to hold referendums in parts of occupied Ukrainian territory as early as next month.




www.rferl.org


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520638099847794688


that appears the be what russians do, steal everything that isn't nailed down, and nail everything moving....fucking pricks. i've long since lost any sympathy for the "poor deluded young russians"....they should turn around en mass and go the fuck home, if they want anyone to believe they aren't murderers, rapist, thieves, and liars.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520740890867818496


that's ok, we'll help the Ukrainians go take it back soon enough


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> DJI insisted drone-tracking AeroScope signals were encrypted — now it admits they aren’t
> 
> 
> It took a hacker to reveal DJI told us the wrong thing.
> ...


they should be held accountable for the death of every drone operator they caused. at the very least the company ahould be liquidated and the entire proceeds given to the families of those dead soldiers as partial reparations


----------



## printer (May 1, 2022)

*Putin Put on Blast Over Pathetic War Gear for Russian Troops*
Although Russia was preparing to invade Ukraine for months building up to the moment in February when Russian President Vladimir Putin kicked off the assault, his military appears to have had one key oversight: Russian mercenaries are fighting with inferior first-aid kits without key life-saving gear, according to a number of viral posts that reportedly originated from Russian fighters involved in the war.

Russians are starting to sound off about how Putin has failed to adequately prepare the military with first-aid kits for the invasion of Ukraine, comparing photos allegedly depicting Russian kits side-by-side with Ukraine’s, which appear to be more fully stocked to save a wounded soldier’s life.









Putin Put on Blast Over Pathetic War Gear for Russian Troops


TwitterAlthough Russia was preparing to invade Ukraine for months building up to the moment in February when Russian President Vladimir Putin kicked off the assault, his military appears to have had one key oversight: Russian mercenaries are fighting with inferior first-aid kits without key...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## printer (May 1, 2022)

*Brutal sect of Chechens executed RUSSIAN troops in Ukraine: Kadyrovtsy fighters shot wounded comrades dead at 'field hospital' and operated a torture chamber near Bucha where civilians were massacred, claim witnesses*
A brutal sect of feared Chechen soldiers executed 'heavily wounded' Russian troops in a 'field hospital' that was situated northwest of Bucha, eyewitnesses have claimed.

The Kadyrovtsy, who have been used as a PR tool in Vladimir Putin's war, allegedly murdered their own comrades and 'operated a torture chamber' in a glass factory on Yablonska Street - confirming previous reports by Ukraine's ombudsman for human rights, Lyudmila Denisova.

Artem Hurin, a member of the city council of the neighboring town of Irpin who also serves as a deputy commander in Ukraine's Territorial Defense Forces, was one of the first to visit Borodyanka, northwest of Bucha, after the Putin's soldiers retreated last month when Ukrainian forces recaptured the town on April 2.

He said: 'They would bring heavily wounded Russian soldiers to a big hospital they had there, and those who were very heavily wounded, they would just shoot them. No one other than the Kadyrovtsy did this.' 








Brutal sect of Chechens executed RUSSIAN troops in Ukraine


The Kadyrovtsy, who have been used as a PR tool in Vladimir Putin's war, allegedly murdered their own comrades and 'operated a torture chamber' in a glass factory on Yablonska Street.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## printer (May 1, 2022)

*Russian soldier 'admits 25,900 troops have been killed in just two months of fighting' in call intercepted by Ukraine*
A Russian soldier has been caught confessing that almost 26,000 troops have died fighting in Ukraine, according to a call intercepted by Kyiv.

'Our boys have been f***ked up, f***ing f***ed' the soldier tells a comrade in a transcript of the call posted online by Ukraine's secret service.

'The official tally is one thing, but I'll tell you now - 25,900 have died. That's in two f***ing months,' he adds.

'The commander of the brigade flew in. His intestines were scooped up and put back in his stomach,' he says.

'They sent him off on a chopper. They took him to Russia, and that's where his heart gave out. '









Russian soldier 'admits 25,900 dead' in call intercepted by Ukraine


Ukraine's security service claims to have intercepted a call between two Russian soldiers, in which one confesses that 25,900 soldiers have been killed in the war after getting 'f***ed' in battle.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Polly Wog (May 1, 2022)

Lack of real knowledge allows some governments to control the people. Whether a madrasah, Christian school, or any other form of early indoctrination is the key. Imagine North Korea. Look at the beliefs of some cultures. 
Give me just one generation of youth, and I'll transform the whole world. Vladimir Lenin


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russian soldier 'admits 25,900 troops have been killed in just two months of fighting' in call intercepted by Ukraine*
> A Russian soldier has been caught confessing that almost 26,000 troops have died fighting in Ukraine, according to a call intercepted by Kyiv.
> 
> 'Our boys have been f***ked up, f***ing f***ed' the soldier tells a comrade in a transcript of the call posted online by Ukraine's secret service.
> ...


If close to 30K are killed, then 3 times as many are also out of the fight, wounded or captured. That would be close to 100K Russians out of action, they only started with a little over 200K. If close to 50% of their troops gone and a disproportionate number of officers killed, then with low morale and poor logistics, they should be close to collapse, I don't believe this to be the case. They simply could not have had nearly 30K killed, it must be closer to 20K, they have brought in replacements, but not enough to come close to covering 100K or even 70K lost troops.

If the high end numbers are correct, I would expect the Russian army to collapse on one front at least in the near future, if the level to attrition remains this high. I see things are greening up in Ukraine and the Ukrainians promised a very active guerilla warfare campaign when conditions are right and they should be in a week or two. Fortunately for the Ukrainians the Russians are confined to the roads by mud and it make it easier to pick them off and cut them off.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520859285072265216


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Mirtaz (May 1, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> Said the man who comes to a weed forum specifically to gaslight.


How have I gaslit? Ukraine has been begging for money, weapons, and a no-fly zone. You don't do that when you're winning a war. You also don't engage in one false flag after another. You wouldn't make up low-effort shit that can be debunked in a matter of hours. Remember Snake Island? "Fuck you, Russians!" and a supposed last stand. Remember the Ghost of Kiev shooting down dozens of Russian planes? Remember the female sniper? Bucha? The missile attack on the train? Come on, son.

As far as coming to a weed forum to gaslight, you must be having a fucking laugh. This is a subforum titled "Politics", and the title of this thread reads, and I fucking quote, "War". Twat.


----------



## Fogdog (May 1, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Lack of real knowledge allows some governments to control the people. Whether a madrasah, Christian school, or any other form of early indoctrination is the key. Imagine North Korea. Look at the beliefs of some cultures.
> Give me just one generation of youth, and I'll transform the whole world. Vladimir Lenin


Among other things Lenin believed, people aren't so malleable as that. Lenin couldn't transform Russian society, much less its people. What he led wasn't a revolution, it was just a change in the names of the people running an oppressive authoritarian government. He did in Ukraine what Putin is trying to do today. Ukrainians lost their war for independence but didn't change. When Lenin failed to transform the people of Ukraine, Stalin starved them into submission. The war today reflects what kind of government the Russian people have been afflicted by for generations. Terrorism is a policy of the Russian government. Has been for many hundreds of years.


----------



## JamieThePainter (May 1, 2022)

printer said:


> No idea what tbf means. Another Millenial thing, too lazy to write words out?


It means "to be fair." It's an internetty thing. Such hostility. Is that an old man thing?


----------



## printer (May 1, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> It means "to be fair." It's an internetty thing. Such hostility. Is that an old man thing?


Hostility? I blew you a kiss.


----------



## Polly Wog (May 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Among other things Lenin believed, people aren't so malleable as that. Lenin couldn't transform Russian society, much less its people. What he led wasn't a revolution, it was just a change in the names of the people running an oppressive authoritarian government. He did in Ukraine what Putin is trying to do today. Ukrainians lost their war for independence but didn't change. When Lenin failed to transform the people of Ukraine, Stalin starved them into submission. The war today reflects what kind of government the Russian people have been afflicted by for generations. Terrorism is a policy of the Russian government. Has been for many hundreds of years.


Some people will follow anyone. Not everyone will. Also personal desires come into play as a basic human need. You'll have to look at various religions around the world including here to understand what people will believe started early in life. I wasn't saying Lennon was successful. Or correct. I was saying some people will follow anyone even trump. Or Putin. They know no better. Complex thoughts are capable by some. Others tend to be minions. Where I work we try to hire thinkers not followers. And I agree Russia is a terrorist country. I'm not sure where you're coming from.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2022)

Looks like they are getting more effective at detecting and shooting down Russian drones. They must be starting to get low on supplies of these Orlan drones, almost everything in them is imported.









Ukrainian defenders shoot down 10 Russian Orlan drones in 24 hours


Svitlana Kizilova - Monday, 2 May 2022, 00:22 Ukrainian Air Defences eliminated ten Russian "Orlan" UAVs on 1 May. Source: Air Force Command of Armed Forces of Ukraine on Facebook Details: The cost of one "Orlan-10" is about $80,000-120,000, depending on the configuration.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## HGCC (May 2, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> How have I gaslit? Ukraine has been begging for money, weapons, and a no-fly zone. You don't do that when you're winning a war. You also don't engage in one false flag after another. You wouldn't make up low-effort shit that can be debunked in a matter of hours. Remember Snake Island? "Fuck you, Russians!" and a supposed last stand. Remember the Ghost of Kiev shooting down dozens of Russian planes? Remember the female sniper? Bucha? The missile attack on the train? Come on, son.
> 
> As far as coming to a weed forum to gaslight, you must be having a fucking laugh. This is a subforum titled "Politics", and the title of this thread reads, and I fucking quote, "War". Twat.


Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Mirtaz (May 2, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Shut the fuck up.


I have nothing for you, brother. Sorry.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2022)

*'Vladimir Putin himself is fueled by a sort of nostalgia for Empire' | Dominic Lieven*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> How have I gaslit? Ukraine has been begging for money, weapons, and a no-fly zone. You don't do that when you're winning a war. You also don't engage in one false flag after another. You wouldn't make up low-effort shit that can be debunked in a matter of hours. Remember Snake Island? "Fuck you, Russians!" and a supposed last stand. Remember the Ghost of Kiev shooting down dozens of Russian planes? Remember the female sniper? Bucha? The missile attack on the train? Come on, son.
> 
> As far as coming to a weed forum to gaslight, you must be having a fucking laugh. This is a subforum titled "Politics", and the title of this thread reads, and I fucking quote, "War". Twat.


wow, i haven't talked to someone as deluded as you in quite a while....the russians talk out of both sides of their mouths, and what comes out of both sides are lies...every example you gave as Ukrainians lying, is in fact true, and EVERYTHING the russians have said is a load of horseshit. i'm surprised Lavrov can open his mouth without his nose growing...they lie about their objectives, they lie about not targeting civilian targets, they lie about the sinking of the moskva, they lie about how many officers they've lost, they lie about how many soldiers they've lost, they lie about how many vehicles and weapons systems they've lost, they lie about attempted, failed false flag operations...
EVERYTHING they've said since using the false pretext of denazifying a country with a Jewish president has been a blatant, lazy, easily refutable lie...they don't even attempt to tell good lies, they just make up stupidly unbelievable horseshit, and demand the rest of the world believe them...
3 Sims game cartridges and a ledger signed "signature unreadable".....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> I have nothing for you, brother. Sorry.


you have nothing for anyone except lies and misinformation. if you aren't getting paid for this, then you're just a fucking moron...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you have nothing for anyone except lies and misinformation. if you aren't getting paid for this, then you're just a fucking moron...


They are wasting their money on this moron and would be as stupid as he is!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2022)

I don't think Lend Lease means sending everything on this guy's wish list! Abrams tanks and Patriot missile systems? If true the Russians are fucked! I think they will be fucked before most of this shit arrives and is deployed, especially things like tanks and missile systems. However these things will make sure the Russians are driven out completely and won't come back, eventually they will be purchased using Russian money. The Ukrainians are getting a wide variety of equipment that fortunately mostly uses standardized NATO ammo.

I think in a month or less the Russians will be in a lot more trouble than they are today, May 9th could mean an announced end to the "special military operation", in an effort to save their skins. It could also mean a declaration of war by Russia on Ukraine, but that would mean the destruction of Russia at this point. By summer Ukraine will be a much stronger country in terms conventional military power with far more troops and better weapons than the Russians. If they don't get out of Ukraine soon, by summer they will wish they had, once his main force is broken or collapses, he has very little left in terms of manpower to throw in.


*Update from Ukraine | Lend-Lease Approved! What is coming to Ukraine?*


----------



## schuylaar (May 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wow, i haven't talked to someone as deluded as you in quite a while....the russians talk out of both sides of their mouths, and what comes out of both sides are lies...every example you gave as Ukrainians lying, is in fact true, and EVERYTHING the russians have said is a load of horseshit. i'm surprised Lavrov can open his mouth without his nose growing...they lie about their objectives, they lie about not targeting civilian targets, they lie about the sinking of the moskva, they lie about how many officers they've lost, they lie about how many soldiers they've lost, they lie about how many vehicles and weapons systems they've lost, they lie about attempted, failed false flag operations...
> EVERYTHING they've said since using the false pretext of denazifying a country with a Jewish president has been a blatant, lazy, easily refutable lie...they don't even attempt to tell good lies, they just make up stupidly unbelievable horseshit, and demand the rest of the world believe them...
> 3 Sims game cartridges and a ledger signed "signature unreadable".....


If you don't believe them or fart the way they wish, it's an act of war. Putin must give 'consent'.

I didn't realize Zelensky is Jewish hence the Nazi bhullshite..but weren't the Nazis Jew hunters?


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> or fart the way they wish


I deny them my natural gas.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> If you don't believe them or fart the way they wish, it's an act of war. Putin must give 'consent'.
> 
> I didn't realize Zelensky is Jewish hence the Nazi bhullshite..but weren't the Nazis Jew hunters?


It's all Russian bullshit, there are more Nazi's per capita in America than in Ukraine FFS, Zelenskiy is Jewish. Nazi's were ethnic nationalists, who started with Jews, then moved on to Slavs, black people and anybody without blue eyes eventually I suppose. Look no further than the republican party to understand them, in Europe, Jews were a stand in for the Black people in America. They always need an enemy, an "other" for tribalism to take hold there needs to be a perceived threat, even if they have to make one up and they often do.

There are many social effects of tribalism and one of them is looking for a strong chief, a war chief to fight the "other". Sometimes the "other" is real, as in a Russian to a Ukrainian, whether that Ukrainian is ethnically a Russian or not. Tribalism can also be a positive force as Ukraine demonstrates, it allows people of coalesce around a common cultural identity and greatly aid the common agreed upon purpose.

People will make sacrifices for their communities and neighbors when they are at war, like when black people are allowed into the public pool, they simply shut it down and no one can swim. Likewise they will fuck themselves by electing con artists who just have to blow the dog whistle or become the tribe's nominee. No policy, no plan, no intention to help or solve the problems, just made up culture wars non stop, because people defend their cultures /communities with their very lives. Propaganda centered around this puts them at war with themselves and they consistently fuck themselves. Bigotry and fear equals power and it's a big part of Foxnews content, enrage to engage, get them pissed so that it shuts down their brain, then feed them a load of bullshit.


----------



## printer (May 2, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> If you don't believe them or fart the way they wish, it's an act of war. Putin must give 'consent'.
> 
> I didn't realize Zelensky is Jewish hence the Nazi bhullshite..but weren't the Nazis Jew hunters?


Anyone not doing as Russian do are Nazi's from my reading of Russian news. Capitalists? They are Nazi's. The world is full of Nazi's that will not enrich Putin and his band of merry men. I posted an article here recently where the presenter is calling to the Russian people to defend the world from Nazi's. All the West are Nazi's. China, not Nazi's.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 2, 2022)

This thread just keeps on going!

Cool!





> *Soviet victory flags are appearing in Russian-occupied Ukraine, report says, as intel says Russia wants a big win before its May 9 'Victory Day'*


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Anyone not doing as Russian do are Nazi's from my reading of Russian news. Capitalists? They are Nazi's. The world is full of Nazi's that will not enrich Putin and his band of merry men. I posted an article here recently where the presenter is calling to the Russian people to defend the world from Nazi's. All the West are Nazi's. China, not Nazi's.


I was thinking the same.

Minimum Wage in Russia is very low. Russians seem to be proud that they are all poor together.
The oil profits are very high and those good Comrades are filthy rich because of the duped peoples of Russia!

Hello idiot Russians!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2022)

it's offical Lavrov is an idiot:

*Israeli Foreign Minister Lapid: "Foreign Minister Lavrov's remarks are both an unforgivable and scandalous statement and a terrible historical error. The Jews did not murder themselves in the Holocaust. The lowest level of racism against the Jews is to accuse the Jews themselves of anti-Semitism"

Israeli FM Yair Lapid rails against Russian FM Lavrov's claim Hitler had "Jewish blood." "His remarks were unforgivable and ludicrous, and a grave historical inaccuracy. The Jews did not murder themselves in the Holocaust"*

above is livemap...

Bellow is CNN

Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov said over the weekend that Nazi dictator Adolf Hitler had “Jewish blood,” prompting a furious response from Israel on Monday.



> “Foreign Minister Lavrov’s remarks are both an unforgivable and outrageous statement as well as a terrible historical error,” Israeli Foreign Minister Yair Lapid said.
> “Jews did not murder themselves in the Holocaust. The lowest level of racism against Jews is to accuse Jews themselves of anti-Semitism.”


Lavrov made the comments on Italian television on Sunday, repeating Russia’s claim that its invasion of Ukraine is to “de-Nazify” the country.

He shrugged off the fact that Ukraine's President Volodymyr Zelensky is Jewish.



> “He [Zelensky] puts forward an argument: what kind of Nazism can they have if he is a Jew. I may be wrong, but Hitler also had Jewish blood. It means absolutely nothing. The wise Jewish people say that the most ardent anti-Semites are usually Jews," Lavrov said.


Israel’s Foreign Ministry summoned the Russian Ambassador to Israel on Monday over Lavrov’s remarks.

Dani Dayan, who chairs the Yad Vashem Holocaust remembrance site in Israel, said it was “completely unfounded” to say Hitler was of Jewish descent.

And he slammed Russia’s labelling of Ukrainians as Nazis.



> “Equally serious is calling the Ukrainians in general, and President Zelensky in particular, Nazis. This, among other things, is a complete distortion of the history and a serious affront to the victims of Nazism,” Dayan said on Twitter.


Ukraine's Foreign Minister Dmytro Kuleba said the remarks made by his Russian counterpart were "heinous."



> "FM Lavrov could not help hiding the deeply-rooted antisemitism of the Russian elites," Kuleba said Monday on his official Twitter account.
> "His heinous remarks are offensive to President [Zelensky], Ukraine, Israel, and the Jewish people. More broadly, they demonstrate that today’s Russia is full of hatred towards other nations."


SMH


----------



## printer (May 2, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> This thread just keeps on going!
> 
> Cool!
> 
> View attachment 5127401


Must be fun to be one of the guys walking under the middle of the flag. "Mom, quick, take my picture."


----------



## printer (May 2, 2022)

*Italy open to pay temporarily for Russian gas with rubles *
Roberto Cingolani, Italy’s green transition minister, wants a transition where utilities could pay in Russian currency without violating sanctions.

European energy companies should provisionally be allowed to comply with Russian demands to pay for gas in rubles, said Roberto Cingolani, the Italian minister in charge of energy security.

“I think it would be good for a few months, at least, to allow companies to go ahead and pay in rubles, while we understand the legal framework and implications," he told POLITICO, adding that he wants “a speedy and very clear pronouncement from the European Commission” confirming that oil and gas companies can pay in rubles for the time being.









Italy asks Commission to clarify rubles-for-gas rules


Roberto Cingolani, Italy’s green transition minister, wants a transition where utilities could pay in Russian currency without violating sanctions.




www.politico.eu


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Must be fun to be one of the guys walking under the middle of the flag. "Mom, quick, take my picture."


I was reading and thinking "Mom! Quick where is my BIC Lighter?


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 2, 2022)

printer said:


> *Italy open to pay temporarily for Russian gas with rubles *
> Roberto Cingolani, Italy’s green transition minister, wants a transition where utilities could pay in Russian currency without violating sanctions.
> 
> European energy companies should provisionally be allowed to comply with Russian demands to pay for gas in rubles, said Roberto Cingolani, the Italian minister in charge of energy security.
> ...



In the age where international trade is ubiquitous what idiot shits where they literally eat?

Putin?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it's offical Lavrov is an idiot:
> 
> *Israeli Foreign Minister Lapid: "Foreign Minister Lavrov's remarks are both an unforgivable and scandalous statement and a terrible historical error. The Jews did not murder themselves in the Holocaust. The lowest level of racism against the Jews is to accuse the Jews themselves of anti-Semitism"
> 
> ...


Yep, their PR is crushing it! Nothing like the old hammer and sickle to motivate the Ukrainians, eastern Europeans and cold warriors in general. Vlad's stroll down memory lane sure is nostalgic, resurrecting the evil empire is sure to get all those former Soviet republics real excited! The folks on the Russia desk at the CIA must be ROFL with tears streaming down their faces, there will be many potential allies and agents eager to help defeat that fucking monster!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, their PR is crushing it! Nothing like the old hammer and sickle to motivate the Ukrainians, eastern Europeans and cold warriors in general. Vlad's stroll down memory lane sure is nostalgic, resurrecting the evil empire is sure to get all those former Soviet republics real excited! The folks on the Russia desk at the CIA must be ROFL with tears streaming down their faces, there will be many potential allies and agents eager to help defeat that fucking monster!


their PR is a laughing stock, everytime i read they're puff pieaces i LMAO and SMH


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 2, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> No bein funny or that, but if this guy showed up as your new CO?
> View attachment 5127045
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127046


You got _that _right. Not funny at all.


----------



## printer (May 2, 2022)

*Finland refused the contract with Rosatom for the construction of a nuclear power plant* 
The Finnish design company Fennovoima terminated the contract with Rosatom for the construction of the Hanhikivi-1 nuclear power plant in Finland.

"Fennovoima terminated the contract for the supply of the Hanhikivi-1 nuclear power plant with Rosatom ," the Finnish company said in a statement.

This means that cooperation with the RAOS project is terminated with immediate effect, as well as design and licensing work, work at the Hanhikivi-1 site with Rosatom, the report says.

"The decision to terminate the EPC contract with RAOS Project (a legal entity of Rosatom in Finland ) was not an easy one. There are significant complexities in such a large project and decisions are made only after careful consideration. We are fully aware of the negative impact and are doing our best to mitigate him," Esa Härmälä, Chairman of the Board of Fennovoima, is quoted in the message.

"There have been significant and growing delays in recent years," the statement said, and events in Ukraine have exacerbated the risks to the project. "RAOS failed to mitigate any of the risks," says the Finnish company.


The Hanhikivi-1 project provided for the construction of a single-unit nuclear power plant based on a modern Russian-designed VVER-1200 generation 3+ reactor with a capacity of 1200 megawatts. The Finnish design company Fennovoima Oy is the customer, owner and operator of the future nuclear power plant. The general supplier of the Hanhikivi-1 NPP is RAOS Project (part of Rosatom).

To date, the project is at the stage of licensing and preparatory work at the NPP construction site.








Финляндия отказалась от контракта с "Росатомом" на строительство АЭС


Финская проектная компания Fennovoima расторгла контракт с "Росатомом" на строительство АЭС "Ханхикиви-1" в Финляндии. РИА Новости, 02.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## schuylaar (May 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I deny them my natural gas.


Good God man!..i never thought of that! They might have some sort of collection center where comrades disappear to.


----------



## schuylaar (May 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it's offical Lavrov is an idiot:
> 
> *Israeli Foreign Minister Lapid: "Foreign Minister Lavrov's remarks are both an unforgivable and scandalous statement and a terrible historical error. The Jews did not murder themselves in the Holocaust. The lowest level of racism against the Jews is to accuse the Jews themselves of anti-Semitism"
> 
> ...


About time!.they fucking scream the loudest over everything..please tell me the Israelis are afraid of Putin? Considering they have the balls to be bullys and throw Palestinians out of their homes?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> About time!.they fucking scream the loudest over everything..please tell me the Israelis are afraid of Putin? Considering they have the balls to be bullys and throw Palestinians out of their homes?


to my knowledge Isrealis aren't afraid of Putin....look what happening in Russian back Syria(tbh i haven't paying close attention to that civil war), and yeah i'm not happy about the plight of the Palestinian some days i wish they could live in peace as they did in the past, but no.....this asshat had to start shit right off the bat


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I deny them my natural gas.


i won't deny it, but you have to pay for it in rubles


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> This thread just keeps on going!
> 
> Cool!
> 
> View attachment 5127401


then about the 7th would be a great date for a major Ukrainian offensive, to take back as many of those towns as possible, and then televise the removal, desecration, and burning of those flags...beam it full strength to as many russian receivers as humanly possible.
let them know they aren't winning, and they have nothing to celebrate, except the deaths of more of their sons.


----------



## HGCC (May 2, 2022)

printer said:


> *Italy open to pay temporarily for Russian gas with rubles *
> Roberto Cingolani, Italy’s green transition minister, wants a transition where utilities could pay in Russian currency without violating sanctions.
> 
> European energy companies should provisionally be allowed to comply with Russian demands to pay for gas in rubles, said Roberto Cingolani, the Italian minister in charge of energy security.
> ...


They should pay in bitcoins.


----------



## JamieThePainter (May 2, 2022)

Nothing gets the world on your side like blaming the Jews for the Holocaust. Smooth diplomacy, Mr Lavrov. 


Disclaimer: sarcasm.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2022)

A disproportionate number of those loses have been combat infantry troops and officers, he started out with around 80K infantry, the rest being tanks, logistics, air defense, etc. Because the Russians are attacking in the face of a steady supply of new weapons and ammo using idiotic tactics, I expect their losses to be very high in the next couple of weeks. When they get to 30% ineffective, they are fucked and will withdraw or collapse.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*UK: More than 16% of Russia’s ground combat strength has been rendered ineffective*


----------



## Fogdog (May 2, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> I have nothing for you, brother. Sorry.


So, you say winning is meeting objectives.

What were Putin's objectives when he invaded Ukraine? Has he met them?

Why did he retreat from Kyiv? Is that winning?


----------



## Callisto405 (May 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A disproportionate number of those loses have been combat infantry troops and officers, he started out with around 80K infantry, the rest being tanks, logistics, air defense, etc. Because the Russians are attacking in the face of a steady supply of new weapons and ammo using idiotic tactics, I expect their losses to be very high in the next couple of weeks. When they get to 30% ineffective, they are fucked and will withdraw or collapse.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *UK: More than 16% of Russia’s ground combat strength has been rendered ineffective*


Very interesting, if that happens Putin will have his back against the wall and Putin will not accept defeat against a smaller country like Ukraine. At that point Putin could use a tactical nuke against Ukraine basically starting ww3


----------



## Fogdog (May 2, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> This thread just keeps on going!
> 
> Cool!
> 
> View attachment 5127401


Two months in, 25,000 dead Russian kids who were pressed into the military with more on the way to the grave The Russian army retreated after their first offensive effort failed. Putin changed his objective from overrunning Ukraine and forcing regime change to occupying the Donbas region. Now they are stalling out and it appears they can't do that either. And Putin wants a parade.

More winning @Mirtaz ?


----------



## Fogdog (May 2, 2022)

Callisto405 said:


> Very interesting, if that happens Putin will have his back against the wall and Putin will not accept defeat against a smaller country like Ukraine. At that point Putin could use a tactical nuke against Ukraine basically starting ww3


loose speculation.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 2, 2022)

Will he survive the surgery of die of some unusual complication, like falling out a window while under anesthesia.










Putin to undergo cancer surgery, transfer power to ex-FSB chief: report


Russian President Vladimir Putin is set to undergo cancer surgery and temporarily hand over power to a hardliner former federal police chief.




nypost.com


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A disproportionate number of those loses have been combat infantry troops and officers, he started out with around 80K infantry, the rest being tanks, logistics, air defense, etc. Because the Russians are attacking in the face of a steady supply of new weapons and ammo using idiotic tactics, I expect their losses to be very high in the next couple of weeks. When they get to 30% ineffective, they are fucked and will withdraw or collapse.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *UK: More than 16% of Russia’s ground combat strength has been rendered ineffective*


i've seen that number just a tad higher....like up to 25%


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2022)

i'm guessing this is more winning too.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521021192718757893
bye bye.....say hello to Moscow for us


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2022)

Callisto405 said:


> Very interesting, if that happens Putin will have his back against the wall and Putin will not accept defeat against a smaller country like Ukraine. At that point Putin could use a tactical nuke against Ukraine basically starting ww3


i think NATO would respond to that with conventional weapons attacks, probably based from Poland, which would seal putin and russia's fate. they would be forced to escalate or surrender, and if they even showed signs of escalation, NATO would start with the tactical nukes on all their known missile sites, and i'm pretty sure we know about the vast majority of them. their subs are a joke, and are trailed by hunter/killer subs from more than one nation. they might get one round of, maybe...
it wouldn't be pretty, but it would be a final solution to the problem of an expansionist dictator with nuclear weapons.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Will he survive the surgery of die of some unusual complication, like falling out a window while under anesthesia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_“General SVR” has been reporting on Putin’s supposed oncology diagnosis since at least November 2020, claiming that the Russian dictator suffers from bowel cancer."_

Sounds like he had it for awhile and from the reports and looks of him, I'd say he has six months before he's too sick to continue. That's provided he survives surgery and the new guy doesn't do him in for fucking Russia and blundering so badly. Another year and he should be in Hell, if there is one, or just a bad memory at least.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> _“General SVR” has been reporting on Putin’s supposed oncology diagnosis since at least November 2020, claiming that the Russian dictator suffers from bowel cancer."_
> 
> Sounds like he had it for awhile and from the reports and looks of him, I'd say he has six months before he's too sick to continue. That's provided he survives surgery and the new guy doesn't do him in for fucking Russia and blundering so badly. Another year and he should be in Hell, if there is one, or just a bad memory at least.


we can cross our fingers....is it bad to pray for a monster to die? is it a waste of time? in this case, i'll waste the time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we can cross our fingers....is it bad to pray for a monster to die? is it a waste of time? in this case, i'll waste the time.


If the reports are true, he will either die of bowel cancer or being fucked to death by Ukraine. The added stress he's been under lately ain't helping his condition and he has to make more public appearances. Being paranoid about covid makes sense too, since he is probably immunocompromised, but I'll bet he's boosted near into orbit with western vaccines! He looks sick to me and basically bed ridden and it will be worse when he gets out of surgery, cognitive decline is also another consequence of all this shit and that might explain a few things too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2022)

I can't professionally disagree with the general, but I know many of his peers do and they believe Russia can be blead white and defeated! IMHO the near term numbers don't add up for Russia in terms of manpower, at this point the Ukrainians even have more tanks in theater than the Russians. More modern arms are pouring in that will tip the balance decisively, especially after the Russians are worn down and their logistics are decimated. Because of low morale, a decimated officer corps, constant attacks and high losses, the Russian army may collapse on one or more fronts. I think precision munitions used on fortified defensive positions along with drones will make a difference in rolling them back to the borders and beyond artillery range. The next few weeks will be critical with new equipment being deployed and guerilla warfare attacks ramping up dramatically along with strikes on logistics inside Russia.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Retired general makes prediction about Putin's plan in Ukraine*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2022)

I remember Putin was floating the idea of retiring just after Biden was elected. I speculated it was probably to try and duck Uncle Sam's wrath, but perhaps events in Ukraine since the election caused him to change his plans. It could have been health related, if the recent news about cancer is true. It won't make much difference if his crony takes over, same shit different bucket. Free and fair elections with a free press in an open society, will be the only way out for them, no matter how much lipstick the put on the imperialist pig.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | Ships are Gone! No Oil for Putin | ruzzia mobilization*


----------



## printer (May 2, 2022)

No word of Putin in Russian news.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2022)

printer said:


> No word of Putin in Russian news.


media black out in Russia about him?


----------



## injinji (May 2, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> It means "to be fair." It's an internetty thing. Such hostility. Is that an old man thing?


And all this time I thought it was "these bear farts." No wonder folks on the trail was looking funny at me when they ask why the shelter stank so.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 2, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2022)

injinji said:


> And all this time I thought it was "these bear farts." No wonder folks on the trail was looking funny at me when they ask why the shelter stank so.


I really tried to time them. They were something.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i've seen that number just a tad higher....like up to 25%


The numbers vary, but lately there seems to be a bit of a consensus emerging of around 20,000+ dead Russians. Normally that would mean 3 times as many wounded or captured, say 60,000+ 20,000= 80,000 Russians out of the fight. There were a lot of infantry casualties and we`ve seen plenty of Russians cooked in tanks with turrets full of ammo. In WW2 they used to patch up tanks and reuse them, but these ones are completely destroyed and not even fit for parts in most cases, 40 tons of scrap steel.

If he started with say 220,000 and added say another 20,000 since then, that would give him a total force of 240K-80K= 160K troops. We are into the tenth week of war and the Russians are losing an average of 8,000 troops a week, 2,000 dead. Say by june 1st they will be down another 32,000 troops to a total of 128,000 Russian troops left, if current trends prevail.

Now the Ukrainians started the war with an army of around 200K, but over 400K men in total have been through the NATO training and most are veterans of the war in the east. In addition to this they have reserves of various types, from territorials to local reservists and they might number a couple of million at this point. Since the war began the Ukrainians have been training new combat regiments in large numbers, when several countries donate 30,000 helmets and pieces of body armor each, its going somewhere! In addition there will be tank and artillery crews needed and the poles apparently have been training Ukrainians on these systems in large numbers. Electronic engineers and IT specialists can be trained to use advanced electronic systems like AA missile systems much quicker than regular troops can.

The Ukrainians must have more than a half million men in the army at least by now and training more every week, it is reported they have been taking casualties at a third of the rate of the Russians. If they wait and wear down the Russians while they prepare with new NATO weapons, they will defeat and drive them out at the cost of far fewer Ukrainian casualties, but a lot more Russian ones.


----------



## schuylaar (May 2, 2022)

printer said:


> No word of Putin in Russian news.


Didn't Hitler use a Rueger in his bunker?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2022)

Lend-Lease Bill Could Help Ukraine Negotiate Peace With Russia


The bill will cut red tape to get weapons to Ukraine quicker.




www.defenseone.com


----------



## Mirtaz (May 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Two months in, 25,000 dead Russian kids who were pressed into the military with more on the way to the grave The Russian army retreated after their first offensive effort failed. Putin changed his objective from overrunning Ukraine and forcing regime change to occupying the Donbas region. Now they are stalling out and it appears they can't do that either. And Putin wants a parade.
> 
> More winning @Mirtaz ?


You're assuming those numbers are legitimate, first, and second, the Russians lost a fuck ton of troops, both conscripts barely trained as well as elite fighters, in the their wars against my people. They still won. It's only been a few weeks; give it some time. Finally, Putin's objective was never to overrun the Ukraine.


----------



## injinji (May 2, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> . . . . . . . Finally, Putin's objective was never to overrun the Ukraine.


Didn't you read the news report that got uploaded to state media about a week in? It had been written before the invasion started and declared victory a little prematurely. It laid out all that they had (thought they would have got) done and why they were doing it. And yes, the goal was overrunning the country.

Whoever didn't turn off the auto uploader most likely fell out of a window. There is a real problem with window safety in poot-poot's Russia.


----------



## Fogdog (May 3, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> You're assuming those numbers are legitimate,


You said meeting objectives is winning. What objective did Putin fulfill when he retreated from Kyiv? 

What was Putin's objective when he first invaded? What the fuck did Putin think he was going to accomplish when he invaded in late Feb? Remember, he sent columns into Ukraine from the northern border and they have all but abandoned every km they crossed, leaving thousands of dead Russian soldiers, some of them at the hands of their own either through fragging of officers or officers shooting soldiers who they thought were being insubordinate.

"not 25,000 dead" How many dead soldiers would you say would be acceptable given the outcome of that first wave of attacks that failed?

You lost track of time, btw. It's been two months. 25,000 dead in two months. Those are estimates from many sources. I'd laugh at your weak denial but it's a terrible tragedy.



Mirtaz said:


> the Russians lost a fuck ton of troops, both conscripts barely trained as well as elite fighters, in the their wars against my people. They still won. It's only been a few weeks; give it some time. Finally, Putin's objective was never to overrun the Ukraine.


I am sorry for your losses at the hands of Russian aggressors. I don't understand why you are taking Putin's side in this war, given what you say happened to "your people".

But this time its different. NATO is supporting Ukraine. Military hardware is streaming into Ukraine while Russia is losing men, weapons, equipment, ships that it cannot replace. Sanctions will not be lifted any time soon either. Russia will never replace it's losses in high tech weaponry. Russia's military capability is already showing significant degradation. Replacement troops are less trained. The replacement weapons and equipment that they are able to make are anachronisms. Even so, Russia can't replace the aircraft, tanks, trucks or ships at the rate they are being destroyed. The war is costing Russia between 10 and 20 billion dollars a day. Oil money doesn't make up for that. Russia can't borrow the money either. Sooner or later, the Russian military-industrial complex will collapse. Time is on Ukraine's side and not on Putin's side. The longer Putin continues this war, the weaker Russia becomes. Sanctions will continue, thus ensuring Putin's Russia does not recover from its losses.

This war was Putin's choice. The fault lies at Putin's feet. He was warned that this would happen to him and Russia if he invaded Ukraine. It's still not too late for him to withdraw. We both know he won't. And so Russia will be ground down until the Russian people decide they have had enough and internal conflicts inside of Russia ends their aggression in Ukraine.


----------



## Fogdog (May 3, 2022)

printer said:


> No word of Putin in Russian news.


I'm shocked to hear you suggest that this news story would be suppressed in the famously accurate and rigorous new sources inside of Russia. The thing is, though, I'm not finding mention of Putin's cancer or surgery in the any of the larger news reporting sites. Not BBC, NYT, Wapo,. Just NY Post, Sun, Daily Mail, that sort of source. Something doesn't seem right about this story.


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm shocked to hear you suggest that this news story would be suppressed in the famously accurate and rigorous new sources inside of Russia. The thing is, though, I'm not finding mention of Putin's cancer or surgery in the any of the larger news reporting sites. Not BBC, NYT, Wapo,. Just NY Post, Sun, Daily Mail, that sort of source. Something doesn't seem right about this story.


I agree, why are they scheduling a cancer surgery for some future date? If he needs surgery to remove a tumour or SLN biopsy it needs doing yesterday.


----------



## JamieThePainter (May 3, 2022)

zeddd said:


> I agree, why are they scheduling a cancer surgery for some future date? If he needs surgery to remove a tumour or SLN biopsy it needs doing yesterday.


He probably wanted his Victory parade first.


----------



## Dorian2 (May 3, 2022)

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/world/article-russias-putin-orders-retaliatory-sanctions-against-west-kremlin-says/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2022)

zeddd said:


> I agree, why are they scheduling a cancer surgery for some future date? If he needs surgery to remove a tumour or SLN biopsy it needs doing yesterday.


you don't tell an autocratic, kleptocratic mafia don with nuclear weapons "Now."....even about something like that. you urge him to get attention as soon as possible, and then leave when he points to the door and decides to ignore your advice.
if it's true, and he is having surgery, i would sure hate to be on his medical team if he dies...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> https://www.theglobeandmail.com/world/article-russias-putin-orders-retaliatory-sanctions-against-west-kremlin-says/


"retaliatory special economic measures" ...they sure are big on "special" shit....their "special" operation in Ukraine isn't doing so well, lets see how this "special" retaliatory measure works out for them, because you want to limit you economy as much as humanly possible while experiencing world record breaking sanctions....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "retaliatory special economic measures" ...they sure are big on "special" shit....their "special" operation in Ukraine isn't doing so well, lets see how this "special" retaliatory measure works out for them, because you want to limit you economy as much as humanly possible while experiencing world record breaking sanctions....


Their leadership is special too, like in the special Olympics. It will be interesting to see what their reaction will be to getting the shit kicked out of their army in Ukraine over the next couple of months, if not sooner. Between the guerilla warfare campaign they have promised, the modern arms now pouring in and the new troops they are training, the Russians should be in for a pretty rough time in the coming weeks. It will be a special time in Ukrainian history, Russian history too, they will have a major defeat for victory day.

If Vlad wants to go all in and mobilize, then Uncle Sam can supply AC 130 gunships and A10 warthogs too. I can envision Vlad's million man army of untrained half starved savages heading for the border with left over junk, while being driven like cattle. What do you think would happen if they met pissed off Ukrainians armed to the teeth with Sammy's best?


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Didn't Hitler use a Rueger in his bunker?


a what?


----------



## AntoMaria7 (May 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521484749461725188
how i’m looking at my buds


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> a what?




no O....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2022)

bout time to reblue that unit 
guess daily contact with the waistband of my pants counts as a hostile environment


----------



## AntoMaria7 (May 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> bout time to reblue that unit
> guess daily contact with the waistband of my pants counts as a hostile environment


Must be a dream to live in the states. I found a gun in the home that i’m living now that idk if it works but it’s a colt 1911 and if the police finds it and my 3 plants i have a 10 year holiday guaranteed


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 5127853
> 
> no O....


I was always under the impression that Sturm, Ruger and Co were a domestic firm.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2022)

*CNN reporter explains what Putin's war declaration would mean*





May 9th, known as "Victory Day" in Russia as it commemorates the country's defeat of the Nazis in 1945, could bring a declaration of war on Ukraine from Russian President Putin, according to US and Western officials. CNN's White House reporter Natasha Bertrand breaks down what this could mean for the future of Russia's assault on Ukraine.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I was always under the impression that Sturm, Ruger and Co were a domestic firm.


it is, from Prescott Arizona. i'm assuming she meant Luger, which were made in both Germany and Switzerland
and still no O


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Must be a dream to live in the states. I found a gun in the home that i’m living now that idk if it works but it’s a colt 1911 and if the police finds it and my 3 plants i have a 10 year holiday guaranteed


send that weapon to me, and i'll take care of it properly....


----------



## bam0813 (May 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> bout time to reblue that unit
> guess daily contact with the waistband of my pants counts as a hostile environment


Imo I’d ceracote it. Its Just the slide anyway and not a high end or collector piece. Not a knock i own several rugers. Long guns and handguns


----------



## schuylaar (May 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> a what?


What type of gun did Hitler kill himself with?..I can look it up but more fun talking to you even if what I said didn't make sense..you'll correct me..I rely on our Canadians + you dear Bineer


----------



## printer (May 3, 2022)

*Croatian President Milanović threatens to veto Finnish NATO bid*
Croatian President Zoran Milanović stated on Tuesday that he plans to veto Finnish NATO bid at the alliance summit in Madrid in late May, demanding urgent resolution to the “issue of Bosnia and Herzegovina”.

In Croatia, presidents hold a largely ceremonial role without significant input into day-to-day politics, though they are considered to be supreme commanders of the armed forces, and share some of the foreign policy duties with the government.

“I will, as a president who represents Croatia, veto the invitation to Finland at the NATO summit, if it will be held at that level,” Milanović told journalists during his visit to Vukovar on Tuesday. He conceded that he could probably not force the Croatian ambassador to NATO to make the same decision, if the summit will be held at an ambassadorial level.









Croatian President Milanović threatens to veto Finnish NATO bid


In Croatia, presidents hold a largely ceremonial role without significant input into day-to-day politics, though they are considered to be supreme commanders of the armed forces, and share some of the foreign policy duties with the government.




brusselsmorning.com


----------



## printer (May 3, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> What type of gun did Hitler kill himself with?..I can look it up but more fun talking to you even if what I said didn't make sense..you'll correct me..I rely on our Canadians + you dear Bineer


My brother has a Luger, a couple of Rugers, some 1911's...


----------



## schuylaar (May 3, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> Must be a dream to live in the states. I found a gun in the home that i’m living now that idk if it works but it’s a colt 1911 and if the police finds it and my 3 plants i have a 10 year holiday guaranteed


Yes it's quite the dream; I got sick and work promptly termed me..I won't bore you with the details but I've paid to the US Government over a quarter of a million dollars for Social Security Disability and it took 4 years + change of President to get approved..so I lost my home, then my car..a professional person with a degree un-housed walking the street. There is no St. Jude's for adult patients who in the last years of their lives to shelter in while waiting for their claim to be processed.

They want you to go away and hope you die during the process..that is The United States of America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2022)

*Boris Johnson: Ukraine will win war and 'be free'*





The Prime Minister has addressed the Ukrainian Parliament - the first world leader to do so since Russia invaded in late February, and he said Ukraine had proven military experts "completely wrong".

In a recorded address, he also told the Verkhovna Rada - the parliament of Ukraine - that the "so-called irresistible force of Putin's war machine has broken on the immoveable object of Ukrainian patriotism".


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521484749461725188
> how i’m looking at my buds


let the memes begin.......gotta love Anon...


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> What type of gun did Hitler kill himself with?..I can look it up but more fun talking to you even if what I said didn't make sense..you'll correct me..I rely on our Canadians + you dear Bineer


I found a lot of conflicting answers. Wiki flat out states it was a Walther PPK in 7.65. Other sources suggest a Walther PP, of which that man had several, or the common officer’s sidearm Walther P-38.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2022)

that's pretty close









Losses up to 75%: Putin’s army reserves in the annexed Crimea are exhausted – expert


According to the “Crimean partisans”, the 126th Gorlovka Guards Brigade of the Russian Armed Forces suffered huge losses. Putin threw all the forces from the Crimea to the war with Ukra…




ukrainetoday.org


----------



## captainmorgan (May 3, 2022)

Less than a week before the mad midget declares war on Ukraine, not sure what he calls the genocide he's currently committing. With the declaration he will start conscripting his brainwashed population into the war, I imagine any able bodied man between 18 to 50 will be fair game.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I found a lot of conflicting answers.


i have to, one about the gun, another is the possiblility that he escaped and went the south america cause there was no proof the body that was gotten was actually him....aka no dna evidence


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2022)

Russia doubles down, says Israel 'supports neo-Nazi regime in Ukraine'


***




www.haaretz.com





yeah that's not good to do....and guess what israel does in response









Israel reportedly leaning toward sending defensive military aid to Ukraine


Officials expected to support sending defensive equipment only at symbolic levels in bid to keep Russia ties intact; Israel recently agreed to send defensive aid to civilian teams




www.timesofisrael.com





and also there Israel's in the Legion too helping out....so there is that


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2022)

looks like someone is a little angry....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521184529641320451


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2022)

not another fire....say it isn't so..... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521351358980497416
might have a little problem at the rocket factory....js


----------



## bam0813 (May 3, 2022)

He didn’t make it to South America 








Analysis of Hitler's teeth debunks death conspiracy theories, scientists say


Conspiracy theories surrounding Adolf Hitler's death may have been put to rest, with French scientists saying they have conclusively proved he died in 1945.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> He didn’t make it to South America
> 
> 
> 
> ...


false teeth??? and the russian supposed burned his body up in 1970??? and threw it in a german river somewhere??


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2022)

Make of it what you will, Vlad will either jump off the cliff or pull back on May 9th, war or peace. Vlad's trouble is, peace is no longer up to him while he is on Ukrainian territory, including Crimea.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Hungary knew about the attack on Ukraine and wanted to take part of the territory


According to him, Putin warned Budapest about this. photo UNIAN Secretary of the National Security Council of Ukraine Oleksiy Danilov said that Hungary knew about the preparation of…




ukrainetoday.org













Pope Francis: Hungarian PM said Russian invasion will end May 9


Pope Francis has revealed that during a meeting with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktok Orban, he was told that Russian President Vladimir Putin intends to end his invasion of Ukraine next week.




nypost.com


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Make of it what you will, Vlad will either jump off the cliff or pull back on May 9th, war or peace. Vlad's trouble is, peace is no longer up to him while he is on Ukrainian territory, including Crimea.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i caught those....

so likely senerios:

1: he pull back and make fake voting areas for false republics and annex them

2: he stay the war continues if he declares

3: he pulls out completely and things are done


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2022)

Mapped: The World’s Largest Economies, Sized by GDP (1970-2020)


How have the world's largest economies changed over time? These graphics show countries sized by their GDP, as a share of the global total.




www.visualcapitalist.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2022)

4 Historical Maps that Explain the USSR


These historical maps tell the story of the USSR, and how its territorial expansion and contraction is linked to present day geopolitical events.




www.visualcapitalist.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2022)

From the Linked In page of Robin Horsfall, Former SAS soldier


May 2, 2022 The only way that Putin can win is if Zelensky makes a settlement. Russia’s campaign in Ukraine has exposed the ineptness of the Russian armed forces. All their operations thus fa…




ukrainetoday.org





*From the Linked In page of Robin Horsfall, Former SAS soldier*
May 2, 2022
The only way that Putin can win is if Zelensky makes a settlement.

Russia’s campaign in Ukraine has exposed the ineptness of the Russian armed forces. All their operations thus far have failed, their technology either doesn’t work or is thirty years behind the systems owned by the western powers. Every day that Ukraine resists is a nail in Russia’s coffin. Russia cannot maintain a long war, it is losing too much equipment and men and it doesn’t have the ability to replace them.

The Rouble is being artificially held up, the Russian stock market has been banned from selling, foreign business assets are being stolen. These short term funding attempts will run out in a matter of months and Russian will struggle to raise capital to rebuild, they will have bitten the hand that feeds them. No one will invest in them twice.

The money Russia earns from fossil fuels will diminish as the west gradually reduces their dependence on Russian oil. That will not return. In the long term Russia is already screwed. Financially Russia is small fry compared to NATO. The economies of the united democracies can outbuy him a hundred times. They have more money, more stuff and more people. On top of that Russia is bleeding experts, the young professionals are running for the door.

In the short term Putin needs a military victory but it’s hard to see how that can be achieved now that western arms and training are arriving in the war zone. The mud (as I previously mentioned) is slowing the Russian advance. Moving in the Spring was simply foolish.

Russian troops are dissatisfied and demoralised. Generals are either in prison or in the ground, every time a Russian HQ sets up it gets hit (No one is asking why?). The ships in the Black Sea have withdrawn out of range of Odessa for fear of Neptune Missiles.

If Zelensky holds his nerve and stays in the fight for another ten weeks Russia will be unable to hold Ukraine or the Black Sea. They will threaten terrible consequences, they will stamp their feet, they will look to save face but it will be too late.

The best hope for Putin is to take his troops home and salvage what he can, but he won’t. He will send his armies into a futile battle and drag his country back a hundred years. His brutal actions might be the catalyst that finally finishes the Russian Empire once and for all.

Slava Ukraine! 
Slava Zelensky!
Who Dares Shares
Robin Horsfall


----------



## printer (May 3, 2022)

*Russia’s Propaganda Textbooks Go up in Flames in Spate of Mystery Fires*
Anti-Ukrainian textbooks published by an education company with ties to Vladimir Putin burst into flames early Tuesday when a warehouse on the outskirts of Moscow became the latest site to be destroyed amid a spate of mysterious fires across the country.
Video released by Russia's Emergencies Ministry shows the warehouse of Prosveshcheniye (“Reconnaissance” in English) publishing house completely ablaze.

More than 100 firefighters were required to bring the 8-acre blaze under control, and even then it took four and a half hours, according to local media reports.

"When firefighters arrived, the whole area was on fire," a witness was quoted as saying by Russia's TASS news agency.
Citing a source in the Emergencies Ministry, TASS said the fire started right in an area housing textbooks and other printed materials. According to REN TV, the burned premises were rented out by Prosveshcheniye and another company called Stock Trading, which stored equipment on the premises.

The publisher, whose board is reportedly headed by Putin pal and former judo partner Arkady Rotenberg, recently made headlines for a decision to remove Ukraine from schoolchildren's textbooks in the wake of the February 24 Russian invasion.

"Our task is to pretend that Ukraine simply doesn't exist," said a publisher of the independent news agency MediaZona about the campaign.
The cause of the warehouse inferno was not immediately known, but it followed a series of fires on Russian territory near the border with Ukraine.
Ukraine spy boss declares war will end with Putin's death

Explosions were reported in the Russian city of Belgorod just hours before the bonfire, while a day earlier a railway bridge in the Kursk region was destroyed. Fires also broke out in oil storage facilities in Bryansk, from which Russian troops in Ukraine are believed to have drawn their supplies.
In April, Russian authorities announced that a fire at a Russian military research institute northwest of Moscow killed 17 people.
Authorities said preliminary information suggested faulty wiring may have been to blame for the incident.

Russia has blamed Ukraine for many of the other fires, but Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy denied that Ukrainian forces were behind it.
His advisor Mykhailo Podolyak called it karma and described it as an "absolutely natural process". 




__





Russia’s Propaganda Textbooks Go up in Flames in Spate of Mystery Fires - AmpGoo Entertainment and news from the worlds!


via TwitterAnti-Ukrainian textbooks published by an educational company with ties to Vladimir Putin went up in flames early Tuesday, as a warehouse on the outskirts of Moscow became the latest site destroyed amid a spate of mysterious fires in the country. Video released by Russia’s Emergency...




www.ampgoo.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 3, 2022)

Valentyna Romanenko - Tuesday, 3 May 2022, 00:10 On Monday, 2 May, Ukrainian Air Defence destroyed eight aggressors' drones, one of which is worth $7 million. Source: Yurii Ihnat, Air Force Command spokesman, on Facebook Quote: "The aggressors' manned aircraft did not actually enter the range of Ukrainian Air Defence on 2 May. Instead, the enemy continues to launch missile strikes and to increase the presence of unmanned aerial vehicles in Ukrainian airspace, which provide targeting instructions to artillery, carry out air reconnaissance and fire correction.

On 2 May, the Air Defence of the Air Force and the Land Forces shot down eight aerial targets - one 'Forpost' and seven 'Orlan-10' UAVs. It is worth noting that the 'Forpost' drone, shot down by the antiaircraft missile troops unit of 'Pivden' (South) Task Force, is an expensive device valued at $7 million. 

This is a licensed Israeli copy of the 'Searcher' UAV (its basic version is capable of reconnaissance at altitudes up to 5 km for 16 hours with a range of up to 400 km - ed.).


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 3, 2022)

70 year old Hero ……

Olena Barsukova, "Ukrainska Pravda. Zhyttia" - TUESDAY, 3 MAY 2022 In Motyzhyn, Kyiv region, a 70-year-old woman "aimed" the artillery of the Armed Forces of Ukraine at Russian equipment. She reported the invaders' location to Ukrainian soldiers.

This story was told by a serviceman on the Facebook page of the Territorial Defence of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. The pensioner helped the Ukrainian Armed Forces to destroy several dozen units of enemy equipment. *Unfortunately, the woman's heroism cost her life. *

"She had a remote house in the village and she saw the equipment moving. She went out to the enemy, counted the pieces of equipment, then explained to her son on the phone what she saw. There were cases when she would go out, get lost, come back and count again," said the Ukrainian defender. The pensioner was helping the Ukrainian military for more than 2 weeks. During this time she recorded "Buk" anti-aircraft missile systems - 2 units of this equipment were destroyed. The woman also helped the artillery destroy a radar station that was jamming communications.

"Unfortunately, the "*orcs*" [Russian soldiers] realised who was doing it and razed this house to the ground. She (the woman - ed.) died. When they bombed it, they drove their tanks over where the house had stood," the military man said. According to him, information provided by the elderly resident of the Kyiv region had helped the military. "It was thanks to her, to be honest, that they did not move on. They were able to reach Yasnohorodka, , but their reconnaissance got kicked in the teeth there and left. Then they didn't dig trenches in other villages," the man added.

#FuckRussia
#FuckPutin


----------



## Fogdog (May 3, 2022)

Posted today in NPR's Morning Edition. An interview with an military analyst regarding the current state of Russian military capabilities.

*A closer look at some of Russia's military failures in the war on Ukraine*








A closer look at some of Russia's military failures in the war on Ukraine


NPR's A Martinez speaks with Jeff Edmonds, a researcher at the Center for Naval Analyses, about what Russia's invasion of Ukraine says about its military power at large.




www.npr.org






_Jeff Edmonds is a senior analyst at the Center for Naval Analyses. He previously focused on Russia and Central Asia as a member of the National Security Council. Jeff, welcome to the show.

JEFF EDMONDS: Thanks so much for having me.

MARTINEZ: All right. The British say that a quarter of Russian units have been rendered combat ineffective. So if that's true, what does that mean for the war?

EDMONDS: I think what it means is that, you know, the operation that we're seeing now in the east, many military analysts believe that this is the last large operation that the Russian military is able to conduct right now. I mean, it really is staggering. You know, we often think that, you know, 10 to - you know, 20% to 30% losses, a unit is no longer able to conduct offensive operations, and that's where we think the Russian military is right now. And we're seeing this operation in the east, and it's really not producing a lot of results, and that's probably likely a result of these staggering losses.

MARTINEZ: So if this is a last operation for Russia, does it suggest that maybe their war in Ukraine, in particular, where it's focused in the east right now, might be something that they might dig in on?

EDMONDS: They might dig in on it, but there's a real solid chance that the Russian military will not be able to achieve even these revised strategic goals of taking over these two provinces in the east. It's not clear at all that they'll actually be able to, you know, break through and control both regions.

MARTINEZ: So it could be something that is not as prolonged as maybe we thought.

EDMONDS: It may not be. I mean, one big question is what do the Ukrainians want to do? Do they want to try to push the Russians completely out of the east? Or do they want to just push the Russians back to, you know, kind of where they were when they came into this conflict, which would actually be a staggering defeat for the Russians?_


Edmonds went on to speculate that Putin might want to drag NATO into this mess and would do so by firing missiles into one of the NATO countries near Russia, such as Poland. It would be an escalation that would raise the stakes of NATO's support of Ukraine. That kind of act would force the alliance to choose to either stop sending aid to the Ukrainian military or go all in. 

Edmonds doesn't think Russia will use nukes.

He also says Putin has strong support inside Russia for now.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Posted today in NPR's Morning Edition. An interview with an military analyst regarding the current state of Russian military capabilities.
> 
> *A closer look at some of Russia's military failures in the war on Ukraine*
> 
> ...


It would be interesting to know how many Russians are suffering from long Covid, they seem inflected.


----------



## schuylaar (May 3, 2022)

I can't believe how little Western Europe cares about Putin being on their doorstep. Hardly even helping Ukraine with hardware making Zelensky continually beg America for what those in the crosshairs should be giving freely to- Poland only one country away.

Cough it up Euro-trash!


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> You said meeting objectives is winning. What objective did Putin fulfill when he retreated from Kyiv?
> 
> What was Putin's objective when he first invaded? What the fuck did Putin think he was going to accomplish when he invaded in late Feb? Remember, he sent columns into Ukraine from the northern border and they have all but abandoned every km they crossed, leaving thousands of dead Russian soldiers, some of them at the hands of their own either through fragging of officers or officers shooting soldiers who they thought were being insubordinate.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about Putin!

They have scheduled a surgery they say is for Putin's cancer but I think we all know they are looking for a Brain. To quote Trump "A really big Ah-brain."


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 3, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521484749461725188
> how i’m looking at my buds


I just use control-shift-plus (+) to make my text bigger.
What gives with the magnifier?
Are they running Windows 2000?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Russia doubles down, says Israel 'supports neo-Nazi regime in Ukraine'
> 
> 
> ***
> ...


putin and lavrov should write a book, "how to lose friends and influence people to hate you.".....because they couldn't do a better job of either task if they were trying.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> putin and lavrov should write a book, "how to lose friends and influence people to hate you.".....because they couldn't do a better job of either task if they were trying.


oh i know.....lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I just use control-shift-plus (+) to make my text bigger.
> What gives with the magnifier?
> Are they running Windows 2000?


2k is stable, i used it for art work, it's basically an updated version of the old windows NT


----------



## AntoMaria7 (May 3, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I just use control-shift-plus (+) to make my text bigger.
> What gives with the magnifier?
> Are they running Windows 2000?


You might be ironic about the windows but it’s actually true, they don’t want any “new western technology”


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> You might be ironic about the windows but it’s actually true, they don’t want any “new western technology”


oh they do, they just steal them instead of paying for them.....


----------



## AntoMaria7 (May 3, 2022)

They do like we did when communism fell and a whole neighbourhood had windows with one license

ahhh the good times

but this was 20 years ago


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2022)

AntoMaria7 said:


> They do like we did when communism fell and a whole neighbourhood had windows with one license
> 
> ahhh the good times
> 
> but this was 20 years ago


20yrs ago, i was in the thick of the underground.....and yes those were the days....


----------



## printer (May 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> 20yrs ago, i was in the thick of the underground.....and yes those were the days....


20? Try 30.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 3, 2022)

Posted by Anonymous.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | DIY Drone R18 Bombs ruzzian soldiers everywhere*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2022)

People like those two Russians who started Google, have brains will travel...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


cnn.com
Biden asked Congress to loosen visa restrictions on highly educated Russians | CNN Politics
President Joe Biden has asked Congress to amend the Immigration and Nationality Act to make it easier for highly educated Russians to obtain


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2022)

Watchdog: Trump appointee delayed report on Russian election interference


The internal watchdog also found DHS employees made additions to the report about China and Iran “that appear to be based in part on political considerations."




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2022)

Putin’s Elite Units Are Refusing to Fight in Ukraine, Soldier Says


A Russian soldier complains of more losses in Ukraine “than in four years in Chechnya” in a new intercepted call released by Ukrainian intelligence.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2022)

Brace for May 9


On Russia’s Victory Day, we might find out whether Putin intends to extend his war to the rest of the planet.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2022)

printer said:


> 20? Try 30.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 3, 2022)

Putin on the surgery table …. Hmmmm .

Couple years ( 2020 ) ago … almost to the day ( May 5 ) , 3 doctors “ mysteriously “ decided to go Superman out of some hospital windows.
Apparently at the time over Covid complaints . Russia will *not* investigate medical fuckups ….. they send you to prison or fly out of a window - like potato. 

Wonder if my premonition of *both *Putin and or the “ Orange Sphincter “ would possibly croak on some medical table , in the future ……
One with clogged arteries , VD , excess fat , lead in tanning spray , malignant bone spurs ….
The other , “ SKalpel cut komrade neck , very bad . “

Surgeon in Russia averages RUB 7,443,447 in pay …. So under today’s conversion ….



*“ Housekeeper wax floor , booties slide and made death to him ….. “ *


----------



## Fogdog (May 3, 2022)

Is Putin Preparing To Hand Over Power To Undergo Cancer Surgery?


A spokesperson for the U.S. Department of State told us they "don't have anything to offer" on the rumor.




www.snopes.com





*Is Putin Preparing To Hand Over Power To Undergo Cancer Surgery?*
*A spokesperson for the U.S. Department of State told us they "don't have anything to offer" on the rumor.*

*Claim*
In spring 2022, Russian President Vladimir Putin will hand over power temporarily in order to undergo cancer surgery.
*Rating*





Unproven
About this rating


*Fact Check*
In early May 2022, various news outlets reported that Russian President Vladimir Putin was preparing to transfer power temporarily while he supposedly undergoes and recovers from surgery for an unspecified form of cancer.

We reached out to the U.S. Department of State, asking if the rumor that Putin would temporarily transfer his power while undergoing surgery had any credibility. A spokesperson for the department told Snopes by email that they “don’t have anything to offer” in response.

As of this writing, we were unable to locate the video on which the Post based its report to corroborate its authenticity.


----------



## printer (May 3, 2022)

I think a slow poison left in his body might be kind of fitting. Well, slow enough for the doctors and their families to move to Ukraine.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 3, 2022)

printer said:


> I think a slow poison left in his body might be kind of fitting. Well, slow enough for the doctors and their families to move to Ukraine.



Luminous poison, like in the movie DOA

Something simple in deference to the arrogant implications of Polonium


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

*The Coalition Of The Willing Forming To Save Ukraine's Freedom.*





War. Day 68. Special Report


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Luminous poison, like in the movie DOA
> 
> Something simple in deference to the arrogant implications of Polonium


maybe his doctors did just that a few years ago and it's just now manifesting itself....


----------



## captainmorgan (May 4, 2022)

oops must be another careless smoker.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521777792714747905


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> oops must be another careless smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521777792714747905


i would like to applaud the people committing these acts of sabotage all over russia. while they may have some sort of affiliation, the acts are spread too far apart to be the work of one small group. that means that they either have some loose organization, or there are several independent groups that seem to use the same methods. they seem to be picking their targets well, a book warehouse that was stockpiling revisionist history books for children that had all mention of Ukrain removed, a munitions factory that produced rockets, a fuel depot only 30 minutes from moscow, chemical plants, a 120 megawatt coal fired power plant, a school of engineering that specialized in military applications...there have also been several incidents of railroad sabotage.
it sounds like there are a lot of people in russia who aren't happy with the current regime, but lack the means to bring it down. too bad our intelligence community can't hook up with those people and loan them some better equipment...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

Vlad's buddies lie so much they could be part of Trump's 2024 campaign, after Vlad goes down, it's not like he didn't get help from the Russians in 2016 and 2020 and they will need jobs. If the republicans win in the fall anything could happen, like a bunch of traitors being elected to office by a bigoted population. Russia if you are listening...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Kremlin dismisses speculation Putin to declare war on Ukraine on May 9


The Kremlin on Wednesday dismissed speculation that President Vladimir Putin planned to declare war against Ukraine and declare a national mobilisation on May 9 when Russia commemorates the Soviet Union's victory in World War Two.




www.reuters.com


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2022)

just putting it out there, guess someone isn't happy...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521844498933899265


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

I figure the Ukrainians are mostly holding their repeated attacks off, while wearing them down for now. They are also conducting a strategic attack on their supply lines around Karkiv. When the modern weapons arrive and they are ready, they will attack the Russians. We have already seen evidence that these modern weapons are being used, but I feel we will really see them in action during a decisive battle that will move the map quite a bit. Once the Russians are defeated and break on one front, the Ukrainians will turn on the southern front and when that is defeated, reports are Crimea is wide open, with no defense left, they are all in Ukraine. If the Ukrainians make a big push on the battlefield, I would expect it will be coordinated with the Guerilla warfare campaign, particularly in the south and the Russian rear should explode at the same time the Ukrainian attacks begin.

I'm certain that if hit hard enough, the Russians will break and run and when that happens the Ukrainians will exploit the situation. It could be why they recently passed a law allowing their territorial forces to operate outside their own province, they can come in behind the army, mop up and maintain order, while most of the army moves on to a new front. At this point many of their territorial units are almost as good or as good as regular troops.

*Let's talk about a Ukraine update and the race....*

_



_


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad's buddies lie so much they could be part of Trump's 2024 campaign, after Vlad goes down, it's not like he didn't get help from the Russians in 2016 and 2020 and they will need jobs. If the republicans win in the fall anything could happen, like a bunch of traitors being elected to office by a bigoted population. Russia if you are listening...
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


sure, just like they said they weren't going to invade Ukraine...right up till they invaded Ukraine...there are some people who just keep proving that they can't be trusted.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2022)

*US defense industry strained by Ukraine weapons deliveries*
As the U.S. gives away billions of dollars in weapons to Ukraine, it is putting stress on defense contractors as the Pentagon looks to backfill the military’s supply of weapons. 

But replenishing Washington’s stockpile of weapons will be an uphill battle, as experts warn the defense industry is not primed for a wartime surge in production. 

Replenishing the U.S.’s stockpile was one of the main issues that Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin was asked about when he testified on Tuesday before the Senate Appropriations Subcommittee on Defense about his agency’s fiscal 2023 budget request. 









US defense industry strained by Ukraine weapons deliveries


As the U.S. gives away billions of dollars in weapons to Ukraine, it is putting stress on defense contractors as the Pentagon looks to backfill the military’s supply of weapons. Preside…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

printer said:


> *US defense industry strained by Ukraine weapons deliveries*
> As the U.S. gives away billions of dollars in weapons to Ukraine, it is putting stress on defense contractors as the Pentagon looks to backfill the military’s supply of weapons.
> 
> But replenishing Washington’s stockpile of weapons will be an uphill battle, as experts warn the defense industry is not primed for a wartime surge in production.
> ...


License stinger production to Taiwan, the first units should arrive in a couple of months... Let them build the old design for Uncle Sam and themselves, while the American companies produce the new version. I'll bet many of these production facilities only have one shift working instead of 3 and then 24/7 after that. There are probably production bottlenecks though from component suppliers, but they too can be overcome. America is better than most when gearing up for war production, it was a big part of their military planning since WW2 and has been reinforced by their many wars since. Japan produced much of the munitions used in the Korean war, it helped a lot with their economic recovery.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2022)

https://www.polygraph.info/a/fact-check-azovstal-russia-false/31831144.html

holy shit the older citizens of russia who get their news from the state must have this incredibly fucked up, distorted view of the world, where only some of the asians and a few of the muslims aren't their enemies, where Europe and America are engaged in an active campaign against them, where nazis lurk behind every border, and only their president супермен putin can save them from the capitalistic evil west...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

Over the next couple of months we should see the territorials inherit a lot of Soviet tanks and artillery from the regular army as it is replaced by modern NATO equipment. If they wanted the territorials as replacements for combat loses, they would simply draw volunteers from among them. The law they recently passed was so they could operate as combat units anywhere in the country, not just their own province. When they inherit this old equipment they will be more useful in mobile warfare, but will be most likely used as reserves to keep order and mop up in areas recently liberated from the Russians.

Ukraine is going to get a lot of modern arms soon and many of them have been trained in their use already and I figure when these units are equipped with NATO weapons, the old ones will go to the reserve units. What we see in the news is just the beginning of what Ukraine will receive, I don't think they will need that much, to decisively tip the balance in the next few weeks.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> License stinger production to Taiwan, the first units should arrive in a couple of months... Let them build the old design for Uncle Sam and themselves, while the American companies produce the new version. I'll bet many of these production facilities only have one shift working instead of 3 and then 24/7 after that. There are probably production bottlenecks though from component suppliers, but they too can be overcome. America is better than most when gearing up for war production, it was a big part of their military planning since WW2 and has been reinforced by their many wars since. Japan produced much of the munitions used in the Korean war, it helped a lot with their economic recovery.


Semiconductors. Sensors. You can not just swap out components with a different part. You actually think the companies would not be running full out if they had the parts? This is profit above the cost of production, the development costs have already been paid for. I worked in the military munitions industry. I asked if they would change from a 1/4 W squib to one watt. To be used on the Apache helecopter they would have to redo all the RF testing done to qualify the system. The reason the military hardware is expensive is it is designed and built to work when needed. You can not just sub in different parts and say it should work.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Over the next couple of months we should see the territorials inherit a lot of Soviet tanks and artillery from the regular army as it is replaced by modern NATO equipment. If they wanted the territorials as replacements for combat loses, they would simply draw volunteers from among them. The law they recently passed was so they could operate as combat units anywhere in the country, not just their own province. When they inherit this old equipment they will be more useful in mobile warfare, but will be most likely used as reserves to keep order and mop up in areas recently liberated from the Russians.
> 
> Ukraine is going to get a lot of modern arms soon and many of them have been trained in their use already and I figure when these units are equipped with NATO weapons, the old ones will go to the reserve units. What we see in the news is just the beginning of what Ukraine will receive, I don't think they will need that much, to decisively tip the balance in the next few weeks.


They are moving away from the soviet era hardware as they do not have the munitions to use in them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.polygraph.info/a/fact-check-azovstal-russia-false/31831144.html
> 
> holy shit the older citizens of russia who get their news from the state must have this incredibly fucked up, distorted view of the world, where only some of the asians and a few of the muslims aren't their enemies, where Europe and America are engaged in an active campaign against them, where nazis lurk behind every border, and only their president супермен putin can save them from the capitalistic evil west...


Vlad has got himself on the wrong side of the west's war machine on a wide open battlefield, the Ukrainians will just be pulling the triggers. Right now they are fighting with mostly Soviet arms, but you are starting to see the new arms used in some videos. Take that asshole who was snuffed without warning while crowing on tictoc, as an example of technology at work. He posted regularly and they were waiting for his live stream to geolocate him, next they either painted him with a drone and did a precision missile strike, or it homed in on his phone signal. How fucking stupid and ignorant do you have to be to live stream from a combat zone over your enemy's network with a stolen cellphone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

printer said:


> They are moving away from the soviet era hardware as they do not have the munitions to use in them.


The munitions can be produced in eastern European countries and are produced elsewhere too, I mean for things like bullets, shells and mortar bombs. I doubt they will scrap all the equipment, because I figure they will inherit a lot more of it from the Russians soon. The regular Ukrainian army was transitioning away from Soviet arms for awhile before the war and that has been accelerated by the war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

printer said:


> Semiconductors. Sensors. You can not just swap out components with a different part. You actually think the companies would not be running full out if they had the parts? This is profit above the cost of production, the development costs have already been paid for. I worked in the military munitions industry. I asked if they would change from a 1/4 W squib to one watt. To be used on the Apache helecopter they would have to redo all the RF testing done to qualify the system. The reason the military hardware is expensive is it is designed and built to work when needed. You can not just sub in different parts and say it should work.


If America licensed the production of their obsolete stingers to Taiwan (not many other places could do this) they could ramp up production pretty quick and semiconductors would not be an issue for them! One problem in producing regular arms might be a shortage of titanium, it is used a lot in those artillery pieces they've been giving to Ukraine. You are correct about the more complex weapons systems, the more complex, the bigger the issue.

Russia is the only significant foe we face at this point and China is unlikely to move on Taiwan anytime soon, they are less prepared than the Russians for such an invasion. Many of these weapons systems were due for replacement or upgrade anyway and every Russian tank they destroy is one that can't be replaced anytime soon. For NATO this is more of an investment than an expense, so let the Ukrainians pull the triggers on our weapons.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

If Vlad was smart, he would withdraw from Ukraine and wait until the American election in November while focusing his efforts on helping republicans get elected. Then if they win, he can ring up his old buddy Trump and tell him what he wants, next the republican congress will declare war on Ukraine because of all the Nazi's foxnews is screaming about and the fact that Donald wants it as much as the big lie.

After America suddenly withdraws because congress pulls the plug, the Russians can move in unopposed and everybody will blame Biden! Hello Trump 2024!


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 4, 2022)

ANC said:


>


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5128518


there are a couple of kills in there ... that just leave you speachless. like people just getting canceled in the face.


----------



## HGCC (May 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad has got himself on the wrong side of the west's war machine on a wide open battlefield, the Ukrainians will just be pulling the triggers. Right now they are fighting with mostly Soviet arms, but you are starting to see the new arms used in some videos. Take that asshole who was snuffed without warning while crowing on tictoc, as an example of technology at work. He posted regularly and they were waiting for his live stream to geolocate him, next they either painted him with a drone and did a precision missile strike, or it homed in on his phone signal. How fucking stupid and ignorant do you have to be to live stream from a combat zone over your enemy's network with a stolen cellphone.


Those dudes should have sold weed. For fucks sake, remember how much attention people used to pay to making sure your electric bill wasn't out of line with the neighborhood average.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The munitions can be produced in eastern European countries and are produced elsewhere too, I mean for things like bullets, shells and mortar bombs. I doubt they will scrap all the equipment, because I figure they will inherit a lot more of it from the Russians soon. The regular Ukrainian army was transitioning away from Soviet arms for awhile before the war and that has been accelerated by the war.


How are they going to inherit shells? The Russians are going to go home and leave them for the Ukrainians? The munitions can be produced. Where are the factories that will produce them? You believe in the Easter Bunny, don't you.


*Seeking Arms for Ukraine, Pentagon Buyers Scour Eastern European Factories*

And since the Sept. 11 attacks, the Pentagon has been buying large amounts of such weapons through a variety of American defense firms to supply client armies in Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria and other countries that still rely on Soviet-designed arms.

One of those companies is the Ultra Defense Corp. in Tampa, Fla., which has about 60 employees and has built a bustling business working with factories in Romania, Bosnia, Serbia, Slovakia, Czech Republic and Bulgaria.

Those countries have provided about 90 percent of the nonstandard ammunition purchased by the Pentagon for forces in Iraq, Afghanistan and Syria over the past 20 years, according to Matthew Herring, the company’s owner, though his firm has filled just a fraction of those orders.









Seeking Arms for Ukraine, Pentagon Buyers Scour Eastern European Factories


Soviet-designed ammunition is part of the ‘life blood’ for Ukrainian troops fighting Russia, and the United States is keeping it flowing.




www.nytimes.com




*Ukraine’s Shift To A New NATO Arsenal Is Unprecedented-And Inevitable*

Right now, Ukraine soldiers making do with “old-stye” Russian munitions and platforms. To keep the fight going, old Warsaw Pact countries, are donating whatever remaining Russian-derived weapons systems, ammunition, or other still-serviceable gear. Anything that might still work with Ukraine’s arsenal of Russian-sourced heavy weaponry is getting dusted-off and sent to the Ukraine frontier.

But these antiques, often stored under dubious conditions, are in finite supply.

In Ukraine, ammunition and other military consumables are running low. The West’s ability to support Russian-sourced equipment is already very limited, and the handful of Eastern European weapons manufacturers that may still make Russian-compliant ammunition and spare parts are probably pushing hard to break production records.










Ukraine’s Shift To A New NATO Arsenal Is Unprecedented-And Inevitable


For Ukraine to survive, the country needs new Western weapons. And that means everything from training to supply chains must change—and all while under combat.




www.forbes.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 4, 2022)

*Head of Mykolaiv region on Russian missile strikes: Theyll start throwing balalaikas at us soon …*




Valentyna Romanenko - Tuesday, 3 May 2022, 23:00 

As rescue workers continue to seize explosive devices in Mykolaiv and Odesa Regions, the head of Mykolaiv Region, Vitaliy Kim, is raining on the Russian parade with his jokes. Source: State Emergency Service of Ukraine, Vitaliy Kim on Telegram, Ukrainska Pravda Details: Head of Mykolaiv Regional Military Administration Vitaly Kim posted a photo taken by some rescue workers and suggested that the Russians have been throwing all the weapons they have, even old Soviet ones, into the fray. 

Quote: "Guess what this is? This is a component from the ancient anti-aircraft missile system 'Krug.' It has 3M8 of the rocket inside. This is probably the starting solid-propellant rocket engine 3C5. I'm no expert, but I feel like they'll start throwing balalaikas at us soon. Although this already looks like that: a TU-143 'Reys' (Soviet reconnaissance drone with a turbojet engine - ed.). Not too far off from balalaikas." Details: According to Ukrainska Pravda sources, the photo features a rocket launch accelerator, which is still widely used in military equipment. At 10.14 pm, Kim announced the all-clear after the air raid warning: "The balalaikas have passed by." However, at 10.21 pm the air raid warning sounded again. "You won't believe this. The air raid warning again! Maybe they're offended?" Kim said. Background: In the evening of 3 May, the air raid warning has been sounding all across Ukraine. It is still going on in many regions. It is currently known that Russian missiles have hit Lviv and the Kirovohrad, Vinnytsia, Dnipropetrovsk, Odesa and Zakarpattia regions. According to Ukrainska Pravda, one missile was also shot down by Air Defence near Kyiv. According to the Ukrainian State Emergency Service, pyrotechnic experts operating in Mykolaiv and Odesa Regions processed 264 requests and seized 54 munitions on 3 May.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

printer said:


> How are they going to inherit shells? The Russians are going to go home and leave them for the Ukrainians? The munitions can be produced. Where are the factories that will produce them? You believe in the Easter Bunny, don't you.


I said the reserves will be inheriting these weapons systems and short term logistical issues are a consideration. It is not difficult to produce bullets, and shells and the Ukrainians used to make tanks and still make vital components for them. There won't be a great deal of need for replacement ammo when they are transfered to the reserves, since they will be held back while NATO arms are used. I imagine other weapons systems would be scrapped though. There is still a demand for these munitions as the Russians exported lot's of weapons. One thing is certain, Ukraine will not be scrapping any useful tanks or artillery pieces any time soon, over time munitions supplies can be secured or made locally.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2022)

well think i have a reason why those fires are breaking out...hehe


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/UkraineWarVideoReport/comments/uicuip


----------



## V256.420 (May 4, 2022)

I can see all the "V" masked crusaders taking to the streets and storming the kremlin


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

Could this mean a change in the war? The beginning of offensive operations and they expect Vlad to run squealing to the peace table. From what I've seen of public opinion in Ukraine, the majority wants Crimea back too and as Ukrainian victories mount that sentiment will grow. Besides Uncle Sam wants his money's worth, Vlad's army must be destroyed and he must be either driven from power or barely clinging to it, with fires to put out all around his borders and his economy shattered.

The Feb 24th territory will serve as an initial goal, but there is no way it will end until Russia is completely gone from all of Ukraine and Crimea. I don't think Zelenskiy could or would sign a peace that gave up Ukrainian territory, including Crimea and I don't think Uncle Sam or the EU will force him to either. They said they wanted to bleed Vlad white and that would be the ticket, every tank the Ukrainians destroy is one less NATO needs to be concerned with, it's an investment, not an expense.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Could this mean a change in the war? The beginning of offensive operations and they expect Vlad to run squealing to the peace table. From what I've seen of public opinion in Ukraine, the majority wants Crimea back too and as Ukrainian victories mount that sentiment will grow. Besides Uncle Sam wants his money's worth, Vlad's army must be destroyed and he must be either driven from power or barely clinging to it, with fires to put out all around his borders and his economy shattered.
> 
> The Feb 24th territory will serve as an initial goal, but there is no way it will end until Russia is completely gone from all of Ukraine and Crimea. I don't think Zelenskiy could or would sign a peace that gave up Ukrainian territory, including Crimea and I don't think Uncle Sam or the EU will force him to either. They said they wanted to bleed Vlad white and that would be the ticket, every tank the Ukrainians destroy is one less NATO needs to be concerned with, it's an investment, not an expense.
> 
> View attachment 5128633


from what i'm reading yes, they got them stopped.....now they're on the offensive especially around Karkiv and if the keep working at it they'll cut off about 20k worth of Russian Troops from the Russian border....nice flank manuver i'd say, if it works


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> I can see all the "V" masked crusaders taking to the streets and storming the kremlin


Oh please don’t tell me the Z was just zapadnyy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

The pope wars begun they have! May the farce be with you!
Being an "altar boy" carries certain "connotations" among that bunch...  A papal cut if there ever was one!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/05/04/patriarch-kirill-pope-francis-russian-orthodox-church-ukraine/



*Don’t be ‘Putin’s altar boy,’ Pope warns Russian Orthodox leader*

Pope Francis warned the leader of the Russian Orthodox Church not to be “Putin’s altar boy” and justify the Russian president’s invasion of Ukraine.

In a Tuesday interview with the Italian newspaper Corriere della Sera, Francis said he spoke with Patriarch Kirill, a key supporter of Vladimir Putin and his war, for 40 minutes over Zoom. During the March 16 conversation, Francis said, Kirill was listing off all the justifications for the war from a sheet of paper he was holding.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> from what i'm reading yes, they got them stopped.....now they're on the offensive especially around Karkiv and if the keep working at it they'll cut off about 20k worth of Russian Troops from the Russian border....nice flank manuver i'd say, if it works


I saw that move to cut the supply lines from Russia and it will force them to move forces around and perhaps be vulnerable to some of that long range artillery while they are on the move. I expected a real big push when they get more modern shit, but perhaps we've been deceived along with the Russians. In war ya go with what ya got and take advantage of opportunities and your enemy's mistakes. I noticed the Ukrainians have downed an awful lot of Russian drones in the past week and the Russians are nearly drone blind, thanks to Uncle Sam I think. If that is the case then deception and surprise become more of a factor, just like on the west side of Kyiv, their end can come very quickly when they break. The attack that rolled the Russians back to the border was sudden and unexpected and with the next hit they will have even less warning.

They have taken their measure, they did their best to advance and they stopped them and know what it takes to hold them. Now other forces can be diverted to attack in vulnerable places, meanwhile wear them down everywhere and destroy as much of their logistics as possible. We should see that long range artillery in action, they would wait for that edge at least before going on the offensive in a big way and reports are they have a couple of hundred pieces of various kinds in the field now.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Oh please don’t tell me the Z was just zapadnyy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

*Bayraktar TB-2 | Death from Above*


----------



## printer (May 4, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 5128673


I hit the gas instead of the brake.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

*Russia Ukraine conflict: Will Western weapons decide the war?*






While 21 people were reported killed by Russian attacks in the Donetsk region yesterday. We reported from Pokrovsk in Donetsk where forces preparing for the next stage of the war are massing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

*Coup in Kremlin! Why everyone's looking for Ukrainian agents?!*






Some of them confess their love for Ukraine, others flee to Ukraine from Russia. After all, after such antics, each of them can be told: you are a secret agent of Ukraine. 
But are they really secret?


----------



## printer (May 4, 2022)

*Russia's attacks on Ukraine's supply lines are intensifying. Ukraine's national railway hasn't buckled*
The smell of burnt wire and rubber still lingered in the air around the railway power station on the outskirts of Lviv Wednesday morning, hours after the blaze was extinguished. A group of investigators was collecting debris from the Russian rockets that struck this place the evening before. Now it serves as evidence of Russia's attempts to systematically destroy key infrastructure.
The Lviv power station was among six railway facilities in central and western Ukraine targeted by Russian forces on Tuesday evening, according to the chairman of Ukrainian Railways Olexander Kamyshin. The coordinated strikes briefly knocked out power in parts of the region and caused long delays to more than 40 trains.









Russia intensifies attacks on railways, taking aim at Ukraine's lifeline to the outside world | CNN


Ukraine's railways have always been crucial to the economy. Since Russia invaded, the network has become a crucial conduit for weapons, supplies and humanitarian aid -- and one that is now increasingly under attack.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Oh please don’t tell me the Z was just zapadnyy.


west? as in their destination?....if so, it seems they were mistaken


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

*"I saw the troops going in!": The turning tide of war in Ukraine • FRANCE 24 English*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia's attacks on Ukraine's supply lines are intensifying. Ukraine's national railway hasn't buckled*
> The smell of burnt wire and rubber still lingered in the air around the railway power station on the outskirts of Lviv Wednesday morning, hours after the blaze was extinguished. A group of investigators was collecting debris from the Russian rockets that struck this place the evening before. Now it serves as evidence of Russia's attempts to systematically destroy key infrastructure.
> The Lviv power station was among six railway facilities in central and western Ukraine targeted by Russian forces on Tuesday evening, according to the chairman of Ukrainian Railways Olexander Kamyshin. The coordinated strikes briefly knocked out power in parts of the region and caused long delays to more than 40 trains.
> 
> ...


Heard an expert on it today and he said that because the Russians lack precision munitions, railway tracks are hard to hit and quick to repair. Hitting train stations kills civilians, but doesn't do much to stop trains, even electric ones can use diesel's in a pinch. Hitting rail bridges will make a difference, but they lack the precision for that with a missile, they can hit sorting yards and such, but they are hard to damage with single strikes. A 4'8.5" track is hard to hit for the Russians from hundreds of kilometers away and a pretty tough item to damage without a direct hit.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Heard an expert on it today and he said that because the Russians lack precision munitions, railway tracks are hard to hit and quick to repair. Hitting train stations kills civilians, but doesn't do much to stop trains, even electric ones can use diesel's in a pinch. Hitting rail bridges will make a difference, but they lack the precision for that with a missile, they can hit sorting yards and such, but they are hard to damage with single strikes. A 4'8.5" track is hard to hit for the Russians from hundreds of kilometers away and a pretty tough item to damage without a direct hit.


*Uptick in Combat Missions Signals Changing Role for Russia’s Air Force in Ukraine*
A spate of airstrikes by Russian combat jets in eastern Ukraine last week was a sign that Russia’s Air Force may be changing tack after failing to achieve aerial superiority over Ukraine, analysts told The Moscow Times.

Russian pilots have largely taken a risk-averse approach to air combat in the two-month war, choosing to attack ground targets inside Ukraine with long-range missiles rather than making themselves vulnerable to anti-aircraft missile systems with long flights over enemy territory.









Uptick in Combat Missions Signals Changing Role for Russia’s Air Force in Ukraine - The Moscow Times


A spate of airstrikes by Russian combat jets in eastern Ukraine last week was a sign that Russia’s Air Force may be changing tack after failing to achieve aerial superiority over Ukraine, analysts told The Moscow Times. Russian pilots have largely taken a risk-averse approach to air combat in...




www.themoscowtimes.com





Once this becomes a war rather than a 'special operation' the russians will be willing to take more chances and losses.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2022)

*The general was accused without "Azart"*
Frauds with radio stations worth billions of rubles have disappeared from the case of the former deputy chief of the General Staff approved by the Prosecutor General's Office
As it became known to Kommersant, the Prosecutor General's Office, having approved the charge, sent to court for consideration on the merits a high-profile criminal case on alleged fraud and corruption in the supply of equipment to the armed forces, the main defendant in which is the former Deputy Chief of the General Staff of the RF Armed Forces Khalil Arslanov. The defense of the latter has already prepared a petition to return the case to supervision, since it does not include all the charges that were initially incriminated to the colonel-general. As a result, for example, it turned out that Mr. Arslanov was accused of taking a bribe for actions that were not in the file. He categorically denies any guilt.









Генерала обвинили без «Азарта»


Из утвержденного Генпрокуратурой дела бывшего замначальника Генштаба исчезли махинации с радиостанциями на миллиарды рублей




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog





How the cookie crumbles in Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

printer said:


> *Uptick in Combat Missions Signals Changing Role for Russia’s Air Force in Ukraine*
> A spate of airstrikes by Russian combat jets in eastern Ukraine last week was a sign that Russia’s Air Force may be changing tack after failing to achieve aerial superiority over Ukraine, analysts told The Moscow Times.
> 
> Russian pilots have largely taken a risk-averse approach to air combat in the two-month war, choosing to attack ground targets inside Ukraine with long-range missiles rather than making themselves vulnerable to anti-aircraft missile systems with long flights over enemy territory.
> ...


Looks like the Russian air force is in for some heavy losses if they fly low over Ukrainian held territory, especially if the Ukrainians know what they are gunning for. They have manpads of various types and SAM3s, now that Uncle Sam is giving them what they want, it will also include better AA missile systems. Also the Germans just sent a large number of mobile AA guns to Ukraine that would be a nasty surprise for any low flying jet. Electronic engineers and computer techs can be trained on such systems much more quickly than regular recruits, so I don't imagine they will send just anybody to train on them, there are plenty of trained brains lugging a gun there.

Railways are a hard target to hit, easy to repair and the further into Ukraine they are, the greater the risk to planes and pilots. I think the Russians will do some damage, but will not impact logistics greatly. They will take heavy losses trying IMHO.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like the Russian air force is in for some heavy losses if they fly low over Ukrainian held territory, especially if the Ukrainians know what they are gunning for. They have manpads of various types and SAM3s, now that Uncle Sam is giving them what they want, it will also include better AA missile systems. Also the Germans just sent a large number of mobile AA guns to Ukraine that would be a nasty surprise for any low flying jet. Electronic engineers and computer techs can be trained on such systems much more quickly than regular recruits, so I don't imagine they will send just anybody to train on them, there are plenty of trained brains lugging a gun there.
> 
> Railways are a hard target to hit, easy to repair and the further into Ukraine they are, the greater the risk to planes and pilots. I think the Russians will do some damage, but will not impact logistics greatly. They will take heavy losses trying IMHO.


Protecting 100 miles of rail might not be easy. I read an article today, no idea which one as I have read a lot, the Russians hit 15 rail lines. Then the crews have got to go out and repair it with nothing moving. You make it sound like they are totally inept. Even the recent news says the russians are hitting these places. What do you not understand?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

printer said:


> Protecting 100 miles of rail might not be easy. I read an article today, no idea which one as I have read a lot, the Russians hit 15 rail lines. Then the crews have got to go out and repair it with nothing moving. You make it sound like they are totally inept. Even the recent news says the russians are hitting these places. What do you not understand?


I worked in the rail industry and know a thing or two about it. They have not been mounting the scale of attacks of sufficient accuracy to have a major impact on logistics IMHO and vital points like bridges can be defended. Hitting something with a dumb bomb using a jet requires low level and accuracy, that makes them vulnerable to the most plentiful AA weapons the Ukrainians have. Russian pilots have been getting less than 8 hours of flying a month, barely enough to maintain competency. Maintenance issues are even more critical in the air force and they are even more vulnerable to corruption than the army. They are not totally inept, but close, operating over enemy territory will be an experience for them, which is why they avoided it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

Railways have 50 foot sections of tracks complete with ties and old flat cars carry dozens of them. The damaged section is removed along with the ties and the new section popped in with a crane and bolted or thermite welded into place. Repairs to rail lines can be done quickly this way and they have cars of track sections placed at strategic locations. Derailments and torn up tracks happen regularly and this is the usual solution to get things moving quickly. One of my jobs was to go to derailments and assess the damage to equipment and I've seen this done many times.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

*Russia targets supply routes as the U.S. and NATO allies pump weapons into Ukraine*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

*Putin would 'think twice' about using strategic nuclear weapons*





Former US Army Vice Chief of Staff General Jack Keane says he doesn't think the chances of Russia using strategic nuclear weapons are very high.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Railways have 50 foot sections of tracks complete with ties and old flat cars carry dozens of them. The damaged section is removed along with the ties and the new section popped in with a crane and bolted or thermite welded into place. Repairs to rail lines can be done quickly this way and they have cars of track sections placed at strategic locations. Derailments and torn up tracks happen regularly and this is the usual solution to get things moving quickly. One of my jobs was to go to derailments and assess the damage to equipment and I've seen this done many times.


My dad worked at Canadian Pacific in repairs. A rail line went right past our farm. Yes, it is not the end of the world having a section of track hit. But the repair crew has to go out and fix the section. They could be the sitting duck while doing it. The trains with the armaments have to be off the track until it is repaired otherwise they might be sitting ducks also. No reason the Russians can not do it the old fashion way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

printer said:


> My dad worked at Canadian Pacific. A rail line went right past our farm. Yes, it is not the end of the world having a section of track hit. But the repair crew has to go out and fix the section. They could be the sitting duck while doing it. The trains with the armaments have to be off the track until it is repaired otherwise they might be sitting ducks also. No reason the Russians can not do it the old fashion way.


According to reports (PBS) they haven't hit any arms shipments of significance yet, apparently many of their missile attacks are inaccurate. It will be an interesting couple of weeks coming up, I can't see this being a long drawn out static war as many are saying, the Russians will collapse IMHO. The Ukrainians might be outnumbered in equipment, but they have many more trained boots on the ground who are using far better tactics with a better command structure. Equipment is pouring in, there are limits and the Ukrainians appear to be using their munitions wisely. Vlad had 85% of his BTGs in Ukraine according to credible reports and has lost around 25% of his forces so far with a current attrition rate of around 2000 Russians casualties a day. Current estimates are 20,000+ dead and the standard formula is three times as many out with wounds or captured.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2022)

And that is where I think you are wrong, this will be a drawn out war. It will end like the cold war did, the one who runs out of money fighting it loses. In that case it was Russia. This time around they have Germany giving them $1B a day. Russia is not about finesse, they are about raining down as much as they can and turning everything to dust. Their weakness was their corruption. I posted an article from their news on the conviction of one of their Putin 150 who skimmed off of the money to modernize their military radio network. Russia is rotten to the core. The only thing saving them is the massive stockpile of armaments from before Putin's time. As long as they have the shells and the manpower to fire them they will continue. They are dug in where they are, they may not be advancing but everyone says it will take more blood than the Ukrainians have to shed to take back the areas they have. How many casualties do the Ukrainians have? They do not say. But that would not be something they would want the Russians from knowing. This is going to be a war of attrition. Will the West put itself on a war footing for the next year when Ukraine can stop the war and roll back the Russians to the line before February?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

printer said:


> And that is where I think you are wrong, this will be a drawn out war. It will end like the cold war did, the one who runs out of money fighting it loses. In that case it was Russia. This time around they have Germany giving them $1B a day. Russia is not about finesse, they are about raining down as much as they can and turning everything to dust. Their weakness was their corruption. I posted an article from their news on the conviction of one of their Putin 150 who skimmed off of the money to modernize their military radio network. Russia is rotten to the core. The only thing saving them is the massive stockpile of armaments from before Putin's time. As long as they have the shells and the manpower to fire them they will continue. They are dug in where they are, they may not be advancing but everyone says it will take more blood than the Ukrainians have to shed to take back the areas they have. How many casualties do the Ukrainians have? They do not say. But that would not be something they would want the Russians from knowing. This is going to be a war of attrition. Will the West put itself on a war footing for the next year when Ukraine can stop the war and roll back the Russians to the line before February?


I think the precision weapons the Ukrainians are getting will make a difference in breaking through fortified positions. In any case I think the next couple of weeks we will see what the Ukrainians can do. As far as I know Vlad has nothing left to throw in on the ground manpower wise and won't have a force trained enough for months, provided he declares war and mobilizes. It is gonna cost and will be no cake walk, but given the resources I think their aim is to defeat this army before the next one can be deployed. Vlad's aim appears to be to go all out before the Ukrainians can deploy modern arms and try to slow that deployment down as much as he can. Once the Russian army collapses or there is a breakthrough, panic will ensue I figure.
*Military losses mount in Ukraine as war rages on*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

U.S. Intel Is Helping Ukraine Find Russian Generals to Kill


In addition to real-time targeting information, the U.S. is now reportedly supplying drones that can be used to identify and kill individual soldiers.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

One can see why it's easy for Uncle Sam or the EU to get Turkey's cooperation, aside from Erdogan's canal. Turkey gets 90% of it's grain from Ukraine and most of it's oil from Russia and Erdogan has his nuts in a bit of a vice. If Ukraine won the war, took Crimea and provided a sea shortcut to Europe through the Black sea, things might turn around for Turkey economically and Erdogan's canal to the Black sea would have a roaring trade.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Turkey’s inflation rate soars to almost 70 percent


The consumer price index has risen by 69.97 percent year-on-year in April compared with 61.14 percent in March.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

I think they biggest consequence of this war, provided it doesn't go nuclear, is the myth of Russian invincibility inherited from the mighty Red army has been destroyed. Russia's neighbors and former Soviet subjects are recognizing this and becoming bolder in asserting their rights and sovereignty. Many are small and weak, but they could band together in an alliance that with outside help could make Russia think twice. Depending on how stupid and desperate Vlad is, his army in Ukraine will be either mauled severely or destroyed over the summer IMHO. His equipment cannot be replaced and there is every indication that what he has left is mostly junk. He might be able to build manpower over the next few months, but the heart will be ripped out of his military organization and it will take years to rebuild, much less reform.

As Russia grows weaker, others will take advantage of the situation to gain independence and countries like China will seek geopolitical gains in central Asia. Vlad plan of bullshit revolutions and breakaway provinces will be used against him to eventually break up Russia by other powers. People in far away places will rediscover their native cultures and many ethnic Russians might want to get out from under sanctions and join the 21st century. With outside help they might just succeed, or at least cause Moscow blood and treasure trying to impose imperialism.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2022)

phase 3??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522197801853239296


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> phase 3??
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522197801853239296


It is a smart move, hold them where they are attacking from dug in positions and let them soak up casualties. Then because they have the most troops concentrated where they are attacking, attack them where they are not dug in and preferably along their supply routes. They just need to get in artillery range to cut road and rail links to the south. Apparently most of the artillery promised recently is in the field being used, the crews were trained in the EU while the paperwork was being done, so this might have something to do with Ukrainian attacks. I posted an announcement from Zelenskiy about it, he mentioned a new phase of the war too. I noticed things are pretty green in Ukraine, that will provide lot's of cover and lately the Russian drones have been dropping like flies.

Things are flowing in, but there are production limits and from what I've seen the Ukrainians understand this and are practicing fire discipline, conserving ammo and resources. It will be a grind, even after they eject them from most of the country this summer and unfortunately will cost many Ukrainians their lives. I figure the next couple of weeks will be critical and we will see what the Ukrainians can do with modern arms after wearing the Russians down. I think some of the better territorial units will be in the front lines on this push, they recently changed the law to allow them to operate outside of their own provinces. Some of these territorial units are as good as regular army troops, others are old guys who man check points and generally back up the army.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

The Moldovan army has around 3,500 members, I don't know about their reserves and Russia has 1,500 troops in Transnistria plus separatists. The troops must be nervous and the separatists are wondering if it might not be better to join the EU? The EU is stepping up military aid, so that will mean Javelins, NLAWs and more defense financing.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








EU to ‘significantly increase’ military aid to Moldova


European Council President Michel says he backs Moldova’s bid to become an EU member state.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

Sweden says it received U.S. security assurances if it hands in NATO application


Sweden has received assurances from the United States that it would receive support during the period a potential application to join NATO is processed by the 30 nations in the alliance, Foreign Minister Ann Linde said in Washington on Wednesday. Sweden and neighbour Finland stayed out of NATO...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## HGCC (May 5, 2022)

We should invade Russia


Yeah I said it.


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2022)

HGCC said:


> We should invade Russia
> 
> 
> Yeah I said it.


I can imagine the ghosts of Napoleon and Adolf pointing and giggling if we did such a thing.


----------



## HGCC (May 5, 2022)

Lol, good point.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2022)

i get the strange feeling the Romanov's are doing facepalms right now and sth.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

If this is true, the Ukrainians should be able to crack the Russian army wide open with a few good blows and once they are running, they won't stop.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*‘THEY DECEIVED US AT EVERY STEP’: TROOPS SAY RUSSIA’S WAR IS IN SHAMBLES || 2022*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

*Video shows how Ukraine defeated Russians in key battle*





CNN's Matt Rivers retraces how the battle around Kyiv unfolded and how Ukraine won.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

*Russia Steps Up Tempo Of Attacks In Eastern Ukraine*


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (May 5, 2022)

Run cockroaches run


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 5, 2022)

This is some great armament landing in the hands of Ukrainian Fighters …. Glory to Ukraine !

( listen for explosions … )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

*'ANEMIC'? WHY RUSSIA'S DONBAS OFFENSIVE ISN'T GOING EXACTLY AS ANTICIPATED || 2022*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5129078View attachment 5129079View attachment 5129080


More than American intelligence is involved here, the Europeans have formidable intelligence agencies too and the UK is legendary. Don't count Ukraine out either, they were trained by the west along with the army, have been at war with the fuckers for 8 years and control the cellphone network.

An an example, the Dutch had control of the webcams on the computers of the Russian IRA in St Petersburg during the attack on the US election in 2015 and watched it unfold while recording the video and sound.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> This is some great armament landing in the hands of Ukrainian Fighters …. Glory to Ukraine !
> 
> ( listen for explosions … )


It's them big guns the allies are delivering and have apparently delivered that will make the biggest difference along with the radars and drones to kill the Russian artillery. They all use standard 155mm NATO ammo, just the charge is bigger and the barrel longer on the long range stuff. Canada gave them a bunch of precision Excalibur ammo to go with our guns, dunno about Sammy, but some of them artillery strikes seem mighty accurate. Close to 100K of promised rounds have been delivered, enough to burn out the barrels of the 90 some American guns, but can be used with other weapons like the German and French long range shit they are getting too.

It will be an interesting couple of weeks coming up from a military history perspective, modern NATO weapons against leftover Soviet shit with Ukrainians pulling the triggers. The ground is still wet and everybody is still confined to the roads more or less, but things appear to be dry in same places, the trees and brush is greening up nicely too. The fact the Ukrainians are calling reserves into this fight means they figure it will be a decisive battle and the Russians won't have much left after this. Keep killing them as they try to advance and attack them at vulnerable strategic points, then hammer them on the roads while they relocate if ya can.


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2022)

U.S. intel helped Ukraine sink Russian flagship Moskva, officials say


The flagship of Russia’s Black Sea Fleet sank on April 14 after being struck by two Ukrainian Neptune anti-ship missiles, according to U.S. officials.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## injinji (May 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

*Canadian fighting in Ukraine describes the 'hell' he witnessed*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

*U.S. shifts goals on war in Ukraine amid concerns over Russia's nuclear capabilities*





During the past few months the Biden administration's rhetoric about its ultimate goals for Ukraine appears to have shifted, with more talk about winning the war against Russia. Evelyn Farkas, executive director of the McCain Institute at Arizona State University, and John Mearsheimer, political science professor at the University of Chicago, join Judy Woodruff to discuss.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

Imagine one of these loaded up with 60 of those cheap modified tank killer grenade bombs going out at night with range of 70km and a payload of near 70Kg. A couple of sorties a night could take out a lot of tanks, or it could fly along a trench, while they draw out the enemy from their bunkers with a fake attack, dropping a hundred hand grenades from above, one every few feet. I dunno what they would drop a 60Kg bomb on, when lighter bombs will do the job, are cheaper and this thing can carry a lot of them. One of these on a front could destroy the parked vehicles of a couple of BTGs in a night, by morning they would be not just rendered combat ineffective, they would be on foot! They can also deliver almost 70 kg of ammo, MREs and medical supplies to cut off troops a night and make several trips. A very useful item!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The UK has finally made its decision: Malloy T150 aircrafts are going to Ukraine*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)

More big trouble for the Russians, the French are sending a few of these and I wonder if the Danes are sending some too, dunno if the Belgians use them too. All this stuff uses standard NATO munitions and there is an exotic variety for this gun.

Let's see how the Russian do when the Ukrainians can shoot back! I figure Russian artillery units and tanks are in for a rough time soon.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Finally! Ukraine Used a French CAESAR 155mm Self-Propelled Howitzers To Destroy Russia*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2022)

*UKRAINIAN GUERILLAS: FIGHTING RUSSIANS IN TEMPORARILY OCCUPIED TERRITORIES || 2022*


----------



## captainmorgan (May 6, 2022)

Lots of careless smokers in russia.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522507766165913602


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 6, 2022)

*Russia's most advanced tank in service was obliterated by Ukraine just days after it was deployed, according to reports*


----------



## captainmorgan (May 6, 2022)

Ukraine's General Staff reported that Russia has lost another ship. The MP from Odesa and local media outlets claim it is the Russian Navy patrol ship Admiral Makarov, an Admiral Grigorovich-class frigate. Needs to be confirmed.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ukraine's General Staff reported that Russia has lost another ship. The MP from Odesa and local media outlets claim it is the Russian Navy patrol ship Admiral Makarov, an Admiral Grigorovich-class frigate. Needs to be confirmed.


i just came across that on Reddit...too


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2022)

really? smh?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522558394254729217


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> really? smh?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522558394254729217


New lie of the week, they need to buy Paul Manafort a plane ticket and hire him as a consultant, their PR needs work. Giving Roger Stone and Steve Bannon political asylum would help too. Their propaganda efforts are failing badly and they need some American consultants with experience to show them how it's done.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> New lie of the week, they need to buy Paul Manafort a plane ticket and hire him as a consultant, their PR needs work. Giving Roger Stone and Steve Bannon political asylum would help too. Their propaganda efforts are failing badly and they need some American consultants with experience to show them how it's done.


it's far from badly...js

kinda like other orthodox priest calling jihad.....wait what? how do you know about that...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it's far from badly...js
> 
> kinda like other orthodox priest calling jihad.....wait what? how do you know about that...


Hey, the Catholic Pope just called the Pope of the Orthodox Church, Putin's altar boy. That's gotta hurt with this bunch, next it will be altar boy bent over a pew with his drawers down!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2022)

you know it's bad when the pope calls you a name......lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2022)

*HOW US ARTILLERY IN THE HANDS OF UKRAINIANS MAY RESHAPE THE WAR WITH RUSSIA || 2022*


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 6, 2022)

More Russian propaganda trash -


----------



## HGCC (May 6, 2022)

Zalensky is the greatest national leader I have seen in my lifetime. It's really impressive and breathtaking. The US needs to step the fuck up and get so much aid to them they don't know what to do with all of it. I think its shameful that we are just giving them money and guns rather than stepping in, though I get it in terms of not dramatically escalating things and it's the best approach.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2022)

*Could UKRAINE cause the fall of the BELARUSIAN DICTATOR?*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> More Russian propaganda trash -


Hitler had a plan to destroy the sluice gates and make Moscow an artificial lake. I dunno if such a thing is possible or feasible, but if it was, it might be an interesting target for Ukrainian cruise missiles! I mean if they were up to their necks in water on Red square during the big May 9th parade, it might get noticed! Vlad would be on top of Lenin's tomb instead of in front of it and the Russian navy can parade in Red square for the first time, with their ships!


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2022)

Now I have the dumbest song ever stuck in my head.

They’re Stinky and Ukraine 
Stinky and Ukraine
One is a despot; the other’s insane
The things they’ve done so far
is lose both of their wars
They’re Stinky, Stinky and
Ukraine, kraine, kraine, kraine,
barf!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Now I have the dumbest song ever stuck in my head.
> 
> They’re Stinky and Ukraine
> Stinky and Ukraine
> ...


almost as bad as spiderpig....shit...now i got that in my head...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Zalensky is the greatest national leader I have seen in my lifetime. It's really impressive and breathtaking. The US needs to step the fuck up and get so much aid to them they don't know what to do with all of it. I think its shameful that we are just giving them money and guns rather than stepping in, though I get it in terms of not dramatically escalating things and it's the best approach.


technically americans are there in the legions but as voluteers only


----------



## HGCC (May 6, 2022)

Agree and they are better men than me. It's very noble.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 6, 2022)

Guess May 9th parade will be a long parade of scrap iron.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 6, 2022)

Biden to sign the Ukraine Lend-Lease Act on May 9. That's a nice fuck you to the mad midget lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Biden to sign the Ukraine Lend-Lease Act on May 9. That's a nice fuck you to the mad midget lol.


Obviously he figures he has the luxury of time during a war, that could mean they figure Ukraine has enough shit for now to whip the Russians and the intelligence reports must be good. I would have thought he would sign it ASAP, but appears to be in no rush and seems to be waiting on Vlad's call of war or peace on the 9th. He probably already knows it will be war and he's sending Vlad a message that America will destroy him if he keeps this shit up. It will only get worse for Vlad from this point forward and the rate and scale of his losses will increase dramatically.

I think the Ukrainians are going all out now and deploying territorials into the fight and modern arms as they arrive and people trained. It will also mean an all out guerilla war campaign in the occupied south that will drive the Russians nuts and wreak havoc on their logistics. The generals are saying the long range artillery when coupled with the radars and drones will devastate the Russians and could be a game changer. 

The next couple of weeks should be decisive, so taking his time signing the bill seems odd, but I figure Joe and his people know what they are doing. It's not something someone worried about losing a war would do and Zelenskiy and his crowd haven't been crying as much for weapons or screaming, sign baby sign.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2022)

Looks like the Ukrainians are upping their drone operations with massive volunteer support from around the world, not just the fancy military ones either, but the commercial hover and drop dumb cheap shit kind too. The Russians park and sleep at night, then the commercial adapted drones go to work. An operator with little training required can use a cheap drone dropping a dirt cheap bomb and knock out a million dollar tank at night while the crew sleeps in a commandeered house. Enough of these and it will put a dent in the Russians for sure. An Excalibur precision artillery round cost $40K and a small drone and some bombs can be had for $5K and a bigger drone might cost tens of thousands of dollars, but can destroy many million dollar tanks and other vehicles per sortie. At night, not too many of them are shot down dropping bombs and they even seem to do well in the broad daylight from some of the videos I've seen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukrainian Drone Drops Bombs And Munitions and Destroys Russian Armor*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2022)

Every now and then I watch one of these to give me some perspective on this war and why I'm a bit enthusiastic about destroying Vlad's army by any means possible. Why I can switch off my empathy for the Russians incinerated in the tanks and killed by the drone bombs. Why it is vital to defeat Putin and what he represents, why it is necessary to keep it up beyond Ukraine, until he is gone from power.

It's a heartbreaking video of the cost of Putin's war on the innocent, Ukrainians get this and much more on the evening news every day and sometimes up front and personal. As the toll mounts, the new weapons pour in and the Victory's increase, the Ukrainians will increasingly want the Russians to themselves. They need the satisfaction of destroying the Russians inside their own country and driving them to the borders of Russia in panicked disarray, shelling them inside Russia as they retreat. Once they are gone, they won't be back, if they try they will be slaughtered en masse at the borders. There might be terrorism inside Russia for a very long time to come over this shit, some won't forget, they will want revenge and will organize to do it.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Next Phase Of Russia’s War In Ukraine*


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Every now and then I watch one of these to give me some perspective on this war and why I'm a bit enthusiastic about destroying Vlad's army by any means possible. Why I can switch off my empathy for the Russians incinerated in the tanks and killed by the drone bombs. Why it is vital to defeat Putin and what he represents, why it is necessary to keep it up beyond Ukraine, until he is gone from power.
> 
> It's a heartbreaking video of the cost of Putin's war on the innocent, Ukrainians get this and much more on the evening news every day and sometimes up front and personal. As the toll mounts, the new weapons pour in and the Victory's increase, the Ukrainians will increasingly want the Russians to themselves. They need the satisfaction of destroying the Russians inside their own country and driving them to the borders of Russia in panicked disarray, shelling them inside Russia as they retreat. Once they are gone, they won't be back, if they try they will be slaughtered en masse at the borders. There might be terrorism inside Russia for a very long time to come over this shit, some won't forget, they will want revenge and will organize to do it.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *The Next Phase Of Russia’s War In Ukraine*


you beat me on the posting - it is heart wrenching to say the least.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2022)

*Let's talk about Russian analysis of Ukraine....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2022)

A Ukrainian airline pilot, or he was and another guy enthusiastic about blowing that bridge at Kerch and apparently they might have the means to do this now, or soon will. After the Russians are worn down and contained in the east, they can drive south to Mariupol, cutting the Russian forces in half and those to the west in southern Ukraine will be cut off from supply and will try to retreat to Crimea. It might be too late for those people in Mariupol though, but it will piss off Vlad if his prize bridge at Kerch is destroyed on May 8th or 9th. An attack at Kherson could cut the Russians in the south off from Crimea too and they have very little left in Crimea, all those troops would be trapped in southern Ukraine between Mariupol and Kherson.

This would be the quickest and easiest way to destroy the bridge at Kerch, provided Sammy supplied a few of those big missiles for the systems. In theory they might even be able to do it before or on May 9th. Boy would Vlad be pissed and the southern front and quislings in Crimea would panic, the only way out would be by boat or plane, all their equipment west of Mariupol and in Crimea would have to be either destroyed by them or left for the Ukrainians, both boats and planes evacuating troops and civilians could be subject to missile attack. Russia's Black fleet has also been slowly whittled down these past few weeks and if they are in missile range, it will be whittled down even more.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Update from Ukraine. Crimea Bridge will be gone*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 6, 2022)

printer said:


> My dad worked at Canadian Pacific in repairs. A rail line went right past our farm. Yes, it is not the end of the world having a section of track hit. But the repair crew has to go out and fix the section. They could be the sitting duck while doing it. The trains with the armaments have to be off the track until it is repaired otherwise they might be sitting ducks also. No reason the Russians can not do it the old fashion way.


there is one reason...the Ukrainians have multiple anti aircraft systems, and aren't afraid to use them. where better to station a few of them than close to rail tracks that important materials will be travelling on? if they come in close enough to do any damage, they're close enough to take damage, and they will


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 6, 2022)

printer said:


> And that is where I think you are wrong, this will be a drawn out war. It will end like the cold war did, the one who runs out of money fighting it loses. In that case it was Russia. This time around they have Germany giving them $1B a day. Russia is not about finesse, they are about raining down as much as they can and turning everything to dust. Their weakness was their corruption. I posted an article from their news on the conviction of one of their Putin 150 who skimmed off of the money to modernize their military radio network. Russia is rotten to the core. The only thing saving them is the massive stockpile of armaments from before Putin's time. As long as they have the shells and the manpower to fire them they will continue. They are dug in where they are, they may not be advancing but everyone says it will take more blood than the Ukrainians have to shed to take back the areas they have. How many casualties do the Ukrainians have? They do not say. But that would not be something they would want the Russians from knowing. This is going to be a war of attrition. Will the West put itself on a war footing for the next year when Ukraine can stop the war and roll back the Russians to the line before February?


i don't think it will be that long and drawn out, this isn't even remotely similar to the situation during the cold war.
russia is sitting on a stockpile of mostly worn out, obsolete, poorly maintained weapons, including their nukes.
i don't consider them inept fools, except maybe for putin for trusting criminals he knew were criminals, since he is one of them himself.
but as you said, their own corruption and lies have been the worst weapon used against them.
during the cold war, there were no real sanctions on russia, not ones like they're dealing with now.
they may be bringing in cash from the EU, but that is temporary, and will dwindle down to little to nothing within a year or two.
they can't buy many component they aren't set up to produce themselves, even China is withholding many critical items, not out of virtue, but just because it makes sense for them. they're trying to join the modern world on their own terms, and they're already having enough trouble with that without the added albatross around their necks that supplying russia with arms, munitions, or vital electronic components would be. 
there is no going back, not just for russia, but for everyone opposing them, as well. we won't forget what russia is, and they won't forget that a goodly percentage of the world is contributing weapons that are killing russia's young men and women, and imposing sanctions that are crippling them financially. they're done as a world power. i think the world will pour enough materials into Ukraine to do the job, and then some, and consider it cheap for the result of removing russia from the world domination game.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think it will be that long and drawn out, this isn't even remotely similar to the situation during the cold war.
> russia is sitting on a stockpile of mostly worn out, obsolete, poorly maintained weapons, including their nukes.
> i don't consider them inept fools, except maybe for putin for trusting criminals he knew were criminals, since he is one of them himself.
> but as you said, their own corruption and lies have been the worst weapon used against them.
> ...


It's an investment, one of money for us and blood for the Ukrainians, but it will ensure their liberty and future. I think Russian money will end up paying for much of this shit including the aid we are providing, it will take a little time, but no way will they get it back! The Ukrainians want these assholes out of their country ASAP and that includes Crimea now, when they are gone they will be slaughtered at the borders the next time, if they are stupid enough to try. Trap as much of his army and it's equipment as possible in Ukraine and either capture or destroy it, it's the only long term security Ukraine will have. Break his army and take back Crimea and I don't see how Vlad can survive it politically, dictator or not.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5129079
> View attachment 5129078
> View attachment 5129079
> View attachment 5129080


why wouldn't we support a country that was invaded by people who insist on making themselves enemies, who have openly stated that they were our enemies, and that they were working against us? a country that covertly influenced our elections? a country who would offer our enemies the same intelligence on a silver platter if they were in a position to do so? i don't see why it's even an issue.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why wouldn't we support a country that was invaded by people who insist on making themselves enemies, who have openly stated that they were our enemies, and that they were working against us? a country that covertly influenced our elections? a country who would offer our enemies the same intelligence on a silver platter if they were in a position to do so? i don't see why it's even an issue.


And had a bounty on American troops in Afghanistan and used weapons of mass murder as tools of assassination on British soil radio active Polonium and chemical weapons. Yep a couple of years ago ole Vlad had the world by the nuts and the POTUS in his pocket. Now the world has him by the nuts and is emptying his pockets of cash. It wasn't just American elections they fucked with your NATO allies have their axe to grind too. The Ukrainians have the biggest axe of all to grind with Russia.

Face it a liberal democratic Ukraine and Belarus would be fatal for authoritarian and imperialistic governments in Russia. The Culture, linguistic and family ties would be too much, 80% of the Russian population live close by in European Russia. There will post war prosperity in Ukraine and depression in Russia that will make the situation even worse for their government. Nothing will move Russia towards liberal democracy more than a liberal democratic prosperous Ukraine and Belarus. Many Russians will get TV and radio from Ukraine and Belarus, even if they go full iron curtain, they can't keep the modern world out. Eventually the soviet generation will die off, sooner in Russia than in most other countries.


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> And had a bounty on American troops in Afghanistan and used weapons of mass murder as tools of assassination on British soil radio active Polonium and chemical weapons. Yep a couple of years ago ole Vlad had the world by the nuts and the POTUS in his pocket. Now the world has him by the nuts and is emptying his pockets of cash. It wasn't just American elections they fucked with your NATO allies have their axe to grind too. The Ukrainians have the biggest axe of all to grind with Russia.
> 
> Face it a liberal democratic Ukraine and Belarus would be fatal for authoritarian and imperialistic governments in Russia. The Culture, linguistic and family ties would be too much, 80% of the Russian population live close by in European Russia. There will post war prosperity in Ukraine and depression in Russia that will make the situation even worse for their government. Nothing will move Russia towards liberal democracy more than a liberal democratic prosperous Ukraine and Belarus. Many Russians will get TV and radio from Ukraine and Belarus, even if they go full iron curtain, they can't keep the modern world out. Eventually the soviet generation will die off, sooner in Russia than in most other countries.


The bounties thing is not proven, and a quick search shows lots of doubt.


----------



## injinji (May 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The bounties thing is not proven, and a quick search shows lots of doubt.


More likely than not it did not happen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The bounties thing is not proven, and a quick search shows lots of doubt.


It's the thought that counts! I heard the skepticism too, but it is entrenched in the public's mind. Such things are difficult to prove, the standard of evidence is much different in intelligence than in a courtroom. I think the main point is Vlad has malicious intent towards America and democracies in general and it has be ongoing for quite sometime.


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's the thought that counts! I heard the skepticism too, but it is entrenched in the public's mind. Such things are difficult to prove, the standard of evidence is much different in intelligence than in a courtroom. I think the main point is Vlad has malicious intent towards America and democracies in general and it has be ongoing for quite sometime.


In a working society, the thought must be held in stasis until a fact comes in. Entrenched in the public mind is pure argumentum ad populum. It’s perfectly possible to fully cage Vladolf in provables, so let’s not use propaganda.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> In a working society, the thought must be held in stasis until a fact comes in. Entrenched in the public mind is pure argumentum ad populum. It’s perfectly possible to fully cage Vladolf in provables, so let’s not use propaganda.


Moral perfectionism


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

Ukraine conflict taking heavy toll on Russia's most capable units, Britain says


The conflict in Ukraine is taking a heavy toll on some of Russia's most capable units and most advanced capabilities, the British Ministry of Defence tweeted in a regular bulletin on Saturday.




www.reuters.com





*Ukraine conflict taking heavy toll on Russia's most capable units, Britain says*
May 7 (Reuters) - The conflict in Ukraine is taking a heavy toll on some of Russia's most capable units and most advanced capabilities, the British Ministry of Defence tweeted in a regular bulletin on Saturday.

At least one T-90M, Russia's most advanced tank, has been destroyed in the fighting, the ministry said.

Approximately 100 T-90M tanks are in service amongst Russia's best equipped units, including those fighting in Ukraine, it said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

Every Mysterious Fire to Break Out in Russia Recently—Full List


Russia has still not elaborated on the sources of these unexplained fires.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

How much is true and how much is propaganda? Perhaps there were some instances, but really how, widespread is sabotage among the Russians? Some of the fires in Russia were and some of the tanks, but the rate might increase, as dissatisfaction grows and the idea catches on. It is an indicator of poor morale though and if they are showing the burned out tanks on TV in Russia, then trying to draft the young people of the nation could be a problem. One only has to remember the Vietnam war and the protest in America to understand what might happen in Russia. In America they burned draft cards, in Russia they burn the offices containing the records. Expect a lot of Russian draft dodgers in Europe!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Putin Losing Ukraine Ground Amid Reports of Russians Sabotaging Own Tanks


Days before Russia's annual Victory Day celebration, Ukrainian forces reclaimed five areas in the Kharkiv region.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## printer (May 7, 2022)

*Z-symbols, Fewer Tanks and No Guests: Russia Prepares to Mark Victory Day as Ukraine War Rages*
Russia will mark Monday the Soviet Union’s victory over Nazism amid expectations that ongoing fighting in Ukraine will cast a long shadow over the popular event.

In particular, the set piece military parade on Moscow’s Red Square will see significantly fewer soldiers and equipment compared to last year, which experts have linked to significant losses sustained by Russia in its ongoing war in neighboring Ukraine.

“This is one of the few times when Russia is conducting a conventional war at its borders at the same time as having the parade,” Aglaya Snetkov, an expert in Russian foreign policy at University College London told The Moscow Times.









Z-symbols, Fewer Tanks and No Guests: Russia Prepares to Mark Victory Day as Ukraine War Rages - The Moscow Times


Russia will mark Monday the Soviet Union’s victory over Nazism amid expectations that ongoing fighting in Ukraine will cast a long shadow over the popular event.




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> In a working society, the thought must be held in stasis until a fact comes in. Entrenched in the public mind is pure argumentum ad populum. It’s perfectly possible to fully cage Vladolf in provables, so let’s not use propaganda.


Hey, I've gone tribal! That's my story and I'm stick'n to it!  When ya go tribal facts become of secondary importance... Ya don't argue the finer points of philosophy with the likes of Putin, ya kill the bastard!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

With Ukraine's ports blocked, trains in Europe haul grain


VIENNA (AP) — A train carrying 2,000 metric tons of Ukrainian corn arrived in Austria on Friday, part of European efforts to elude a Russian blockade of Ukraine’s ports that has prevented critical supplies of wheat , corn and other grains from getting to countries in Africa, Middle East and...




apnews.com


----------



## printer (May 7, 2022)

Want's, Odesa. Needs, Crimea land bridge. As long as the Russians remain in the Donbas they could claim victory. Putin expects a bump in approval from May 9 to last a number of weeks. The will pour as much as they can into the fight to save that. At this point if they lose the areas they now hold Putin's political power may end. With the instability happening in Russia he may need to abandon Ukraine to tighten the police state even more.

*Ukraine Claims Advances In Counterattacks Against Russian Donbas Offensive *
Ukrainian forces reportedly advanced on Russian positions near Kharkiv and Kherson, making small territorial gains amid an ongoing Russian offensive in the eastern Donbas region.

Russia, meanwhile, claimed it destroyed a Ukrainian cache of weaponry that had been supplied by the United States and Europe.

The May 7 claims by Oleskiy Arestovych, a top adviser to President Volodymyr Zelenskiy, that Ukraine had made battlefield advances come just two days before Russia holds ceremonies to mark Victory Day, the anniversary of the defeat of Nazi Germany.









Ukraine Braces For Escalated Russian Attacks Ahead Of Victory Day Holiday


Ukrainian authorities braced for an expected intensification of Russian attacks ahead of the Victory Day holiday on May 9, while officials on both sides said the civilian evacuation of a besieged steel factory in Mariupol had been completed.




www.rferl.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

Here is the guy who appears to be most responsible for the Russian's defeat, they say he is very good at his job, keeps a low profile and doesn't seek the limelight. They are giving him an award for something and the battle in the east has just begun, the retired NATO officers who trained him and his army have a high opinion of his abilities.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Moral perfectionism


No. Intellectual hygiene. “Don’t believe a thing unless you are pretty damned sure it is true.”

This is hard to do, and I fail often and hard. But the thought just struck me: the above pronciple plays poorly in religious communities, and they’re getting a steady indoctrination into the idea that believing something gives it greater reality. Poor intellectual hygiene being actively encouraged by those who have declared themselves our arbiters. 

The evangelicals especially use emotioneering to sink the faith home, which is a characteristic of a cult.


----------



## printer (May 7, 2022)

*Ukrainian Military Says Drone Destroys Russian Landing Craft Near Snake Island In Black Sea*
The Ukrainian military *says it has sunk another Russian warship* in the Black Sea near Snake Island, declaring that a missile launched from a Bayraktar drone struck a Russian landing craft.

“In the waters of the Black Sea, an enemy landing craft of the type Serna was destroyed," military spokesman Serhiy Bratschuk said on his Telegram channel on May 7.

The Ukrainian Defense Ministry said an armed Bayraktar drone also destroyed a missile defense system on Snake Island, a small islet under Russian control.

The ministry posted what it says was a video of the ship sinking on its Twitter account.









Ukrainian Military Says Drone Destroys Russian Landing Craft Near Snake Island In Black Sea


The Ukrainian military says it has sunk another Russian warship in the Black Sea near Snake Island, declaring that a missile launched from a Bayraktar drone struck a Russian landing craft.




www.rferl.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No. Intellectual hygiene. “Don’t believe a thing unless you are pretty damned sure it is true.”
> 
> This is hard to do, and I fail often and hard. But the thought just struck me: the above pronciple plays poorly in religious communities, and they’re getting a steady indoctrination into the idea that believing something gives it greater reality. Poor intellectual hygiene being actively encouraged by those who have declared themselves our arbiters.
> 
> The evangelicals especially use emotioneering to sink the faith home, which is a characteristic of a cult.


I look at it in scientific and evolutionary terms and this is heavily weighted by my personal experiences with meditation and Buddhism, particularly Buddhist psychology. Much of it has to do with the effects of tribalism, in the past most churches were local and like a village they represented a community within a larger society and often provided social services to their few hundred members. 

We humans form hierarchical communities based on social ranking that are for the most part caring and sharing. Without pernicious influences like bigotry and other stupid social division, liberal democracies become more humane, inclusive and just. However the effects of tribalism are both positive and negative and are deeply rooted in human nature. Humans band together and organize to face threats and challenges, real or imagined, we always have. Ukraine exemplifies many of the positive aspects of tribalism and Russia it's worst. As Churchill said, you do your worst and we'll do our best. There are neutral perspectives that sit above it all, but that is difficult to do when one is under real or perceived threat. In this circumstance it also requires amorality to remain neutral about atrocities.


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I look at it in scientific and evolutionary terms and this is heavily weighted by my personal experiences with meditation and Buddhism, particularly Buddhist psychology. Much of it has to do with the effects of tribalism, in the past most churches were local and like a village they represented a community within a larger society and often provided social services to their few hundred members.
> 
> *We humans form hierarchical communities based on social ranking that are for the most part caring and sharing. *Without pernicious influences like bigotry and other stupid social division, liberal democracies become more humane, inclusive and just. However the effects of tribalism are both positive and negative and are deeply rooted in human nature. Humans band together and organize to face threats and challenges, real or imagined, we always have. Ukraine exemplifies many of the positive aspects of tribalism and Russia it's worst. As Churchill said, you do your worst and we'll do our best. There are neutral perspectives that sit above it all, but that is difficult to do when one is under real or perceived threat. In this circumstance it also requires amorality to remain neutral about atrocities.


I disagree with the bolded. For almost all of our history, those hierarchical communities did not run on sharing and caring. (This is the exact hinge on which utopian ideologies fail.) They were based on privilege and slavery. The removal of slavery (which is still not complete) is a new phenomenon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukrainian Military Says Drone Destroys Russian Landing Craft Near Snake Island In Black Sea*
> The Ukrainian military *says it has sunk another Russian warship* in the Black Sea near Snake Island, declaring that a missile launched from a Bayraktar drone struck a Russian landing craft.
> 
> “In the waters of the Black Sea, an enemy landing craft of the type Serna was destroyed," military spokesman Serhiy Bratschuk said on his Telegram channel on May 7.
> ...


Snake Island for the Russians is gonna be a lot like those Pacific island outposts the Japs held in the in WW2, cut off and allowed the whither on the vine. They have troops there, but their offensive capabilities have been destroyed and they are basically bait for Ukrainian missiles and drones when they try to resupply or evacuate. I imagine the same applies to their cut off forces in Transnistria, they can't resupply them or reinforce them.


----------



## printer (May 7, 2022)

*The State Duma called for another special operation in Ukraine*
The Russian military must conduct a special operation to evacuate grandmother Anna, who came out to the soldiers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine with a red banner of Victory, from the Kharkov region. This initiative was made by the Deputy of the State Duma of the Russian Federation Nina Ostanina, commenting on the opening of the monument to the heroic old woman in Mariupol.

“I think that it would be more useful not only to open a monument, but also to conduct a special operation to free Anna's grandmother and her husband from the hands of the Nazis in the Kharkov region. Take them to Russia and invite them to honorable participation in the parade on Red Square, ”Ostanina wrote on Telegram.

Earlier , a monument to the grandmother , who came out to the soldiers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine with the red banner of Victory, appeared in Mariupol. The fact is that an elderly resident of Ukraine got on the video of the Ukrainian military: the woman went out to the Ukrainian soldiers, raising the Soviet flag. The fighters of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, filming the pensioner on video, mocked her views, trampling the banner. After that, the woman refused the canned food handed over by the Ukrainian soldiers and began to explain the importance of the flag.

Later it turned out that the name of the woman living in the Dvurechensky district of the Kharkov region is Anna . Russian and foreign residents admired the grandmother's courage. So, Yekaterinburg artists drew street art with a brave old woman , and a wooden sculpture of an elderly woman appeared on the Kurgan-Yekaterinburg highway . It is believed that the grandmother became a symbol of the special operation of the Russian Federation for the demilitarization and denazification of Ukraine.




__





Loading…






ura-news.translate.goog





*Political scientist: what is dangerous for the Russian Federation the entry of Sweden and Finland into NATO*
The accession of Sweden and Finland to NATO carries certain risks for Russia. This was stated by political scientist of the International Institute for Humanitarian and Political Studies Vladimir Bruter in an interview with URA.RU.

“The approach of NATO infrastructure to Russian borders always carries certain risks, at least in terms of the time it takes to reach Russian territory,” Bruter said. The political scientist considers it reckless to underestimate the danger of Sweden and Finland joining the North Atlantic Alliance, based on the fact that the countries are already integrated into NATO structures. “It is worth noting that Finland is located several tens of kilometers from St. Petersburg,” the source said.

The political scientist explained the cause of concern due to NATO expansion using the US position as an example. “After all, the United States objects to Russia deploying strike weapons in Cuba, in Venezuela. Since their location near the American border always carries a danger. But the US itself is going to do just that, ”said Bruter.

Earlier it became known that Sweden and Finland will decide to apply for NATO membership in May. The United States, in turn, promised them to solve the security problems that may arise after applying for membership in the North Atlantic Alliance.

Despite this, Croatian President Zoran Milanovic opposed the membership of Sweden and Finland in NATO. Later, the American political scientist Ann Slaughter, in an article for the Financial Times, said that the entry of Finland and Sweden into the NATO military alliance would lead to a halt in the economic and cultural development of all of Europe in the 21st century.




__





Loading…






ura-news.translate.goog





*Fires damaged 484 buildings in the Krasnoyarsk Territory*
In the Krasnoyarsk Territory, 484 buildings were damaged as a result of large fires caused by storm winds. Earlier , a state of emergency was declared in the region, as a result of fires in the Sharypovsky and Kazachinsky districts, five people died . In the village of Uyar, six people were injured.

“The greatest number of buildings were damaged in the Uyarsky, Dzerzhinsky, Rybinsk and Bolshemurtinsky districts,” reports the Main Directorate of the Ministry of Emergency Situations for the Krasnoyarsk Territory. In 13 municipalities, 484 buildings were damaged. Now localized 14 major fires.

Localization has not yet been announced in the village of Uyar, where a difficult fire hazard situation is observed. There, as a result of a fire, six people were injured, Interfax was told in the press service of the Ministry of Health of the region. “Two of them were prescribed outpatient treatment, four were hospitalized in a state of moderate severity. Hospitalized adults,” the ministry said.








В Красноярском крае пожары повредили 484 строения


Подробнее на сайте




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog





*In the Irkutsk region, an emergency mode was introduced due to adverse weather conditions against the backdrop of fires*
The first fire occurred in the village of Polovino-Cheremkhovo, Taishet region. As a result, six residential and two non-residential houses, as well as a school, burned down. “Extinguishing was complicated by strong winds - up to 16 meters per second,” Mr. Kobzev wrote in his Telegram channel . According to him, the preliminary cause of the fire is a broken power line. By evening, the fire was contained.

In the afternoon, a state of emergency was introduced in the Taishet region due to a fire. The Ministry of Emergency Situations in the Irkutsk region reported that 69 people and 25 pieces of equipment, including a fire train, were involved in extinguishing it.

The second fire occurred in the holiday village of Morgudon in the Bratsk region. As a result, 35 houses were damaged, most of them were non-residential. As a result, one person died, about 150 more people were evacuated. “Again, the liquidation was complicated by strong gusty winds,” Igor Kovtun said. He added that the fire was contained. The preliminary cause of the fire is believed to be the human factor.

According to the Ministry of Emergency Situations, 52 people, 22 pieces of equipment and a fire train were involved in extinguishing the fire.

Since April 30, in some areas of the Irkutsk region, an increased fire regime has been in place due to meteorological conditions. On May 4, local authorities reported that 2.04 thousand hectares of forest area were on fire in the region. 402 employees of forest fire stations, 34 mobilized citizens, 188 units of ground equipment are involved in extinguishing fires. Aviation monitoring of the forest fire situation is carried out by one light aircraft and four An-2s.








В Иркутской области ввели режим ЧС из-за неблагоприятных погодных условий на фоне пожаров


Подробнее на сайте




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog




*Blinken: Putin is trying to distort history to justify what is happening in Ukraine*
US Secretary of State Anthony Blinken believes that Russian President Vladimir Putin is trying to justify the military operation in Ukraine by "distorting history." Mr. Blinken stated this in his address on the occasion of the 77th anniversary of the end of World War II.

“As war rages again in Europe, we must stand firmer against those who are now trying to manipulate historical memory to justify their own ambitions,” the US Secretary of State said in a statement .

He stated that it was necessary to "tell the truth about the past" as well as "to support those who are fighting for freedom in our time."

On February 24, Vladimir Putin announced that the goal of the military operation in Ukraine was the “demilitarization” and “denazification” of Ukraine. He also called the goals of the operation "protection of the inhabitants of Donbass" and "salvation from genocide."




__





Loading…






www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I disagree with the bolded. For almost all of our history, those hierarchical communities did not run on sharong and caring. (This is the exact hinge on which utopian ideologies fail.) They were based on provilege and slavery. The removal of slavery (which is still not complete) is a new phenomenon.


I was speaking in terms of our evolutionary history, before agrarian civilization formed us into larger more impersonal communities. However these propensities still have great sway over our personal and social behavior and are the simplest explanation for phenomena. Almost all community organizations have a humanitarian aim or adopt one, I'm not talking about the fear driven mobs of bigots either. There are other factors like greed (social status and ranking) not just bigotry that cause problems in societies, even social statues breeds bigotry and the rich believe they are actually better than the rest. These are the ills of maladapted humans to civil culture and structures, it is a messy process!

Slavery is a product of tribalism, as well as human greed.


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was speaking in terms of our evolutionary history, before agrarian civilization formed us into larger more impersonal communities. However these propensities still have great sway over our personal and social behavior and are the simplest explanation for phenomena. Almost all community organizations have a humanitarian aim or adopt one, I'm not talking about the fear driven mobs of bigots either. There are other factors like greed (social status and ranking) not just bigotry that cause problems in societies, even social statues breeds bigotry and the rick believe they are actually better than the rest. These are the ills of maladapted humans to civil culture and structures, it is a messy process!
> 
> Slavery is a product of tribalism, as well as human greed.


Sonce you are describing speculation on our prehistory, I disagree still.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Sonce you are describing speculation on our prehistory, I disagree still.


Now evolutionary psychology is a hot topic of debate! Like all science nothing is settled, there is just a preponderance of evidence and almost anything can change with a new theoretical construct that fits the evidence better than the competing one. 

The moral animal by Robert Wright, a science writer, is a good book that examines these questions in detail and builds on it with "Why Buddhism is True" a provocative title if there ever was one. It deals with the naturalistic aspects of Buddhism and how it helps us deal with this difference between our evolutionary propensities and the social requirements of a larger civilization.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522854338347122690


----------



## printer (May 7, 2022)

*Russian aircraft shot down Ukrainian Su-24s and Su-27s near Zmeiny Island* 
Russian operational-tactical and army aviation shot down three Mi-8 helicopters with landing troops and two Ukrainian aircraft - Su-24 and Su-27 near Zmeiny Island, Major General Igor Konashenkov, spokesman for the Russian Defense Ministry, said at a briefing. In addition, two unmanned aerial vehicles "Bayraktar-TB2" and a Ukrainian assault boat "Stanislav" were destroyed.

In addition, Russian Iskanders liquidated large batches of weapons and equipment from the United States and Western countries, as well as the personnel of units of the 58th motorized infantry brigade of the Armed Forces of Ukraine near the Krasnograd and Karlovka railway stations in the Kharkov region . Also, aircraft at the airfields in Artsyz, Odessa and Voznesensk were hit by high-precision long-range sea and air-based weapons. 
Operational-tactical aviation liquidated two command posts, 21 areas of concentration of personnel and military equipment, two ammunition depots and an artillery battery in firing positions. Also, high-precision missiles destroyed 42 areas of concentration of manpower and Ukrainian military equipment in the area of the Volcheyarovka settlement in the LPR and two ammunition depots in the area of the Seversk settlement in the DPR .

Rocket troops and artillery hit 31 command posts and 245 strongholds, areas of concentration of manpower and military equipment of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

In total, 154 aircraft, 115 helicopters, 764 unmanned aerial vehicles, 296 anti-aircraft missile systems, 2,902 tanks and other armored combat vehicles, 333 multiple rocket launchers, 1,378 field artillery guns and mortars, as well as 2,728 special military units have been destroyed since the beginning of the special operation. automotive technology.

Russia launched a special operation in Ukraine on February 24. Russian President Vladimir Putin called its goal "the protection of people who have been subjected to genocide by the Kiev regime for eight years." According to the Ministry of Defense, as of March 25, the Russian Armed Forces completed the main tasks of the first stage of the special operation - they significantly reduced the combat potential of Ukraine.

The main goal in the Russian military department was called the liberation of Donbass. On April 19, Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov announced the start of the next phase of the special operation. Volnovakha , a strategically important regional center south of Donetsk , and Mariupol , the largest city on the coast of the Sea of Azov , have been liberated in the DPR . In the LPR, according to the Ministry of Defense, as of March 25, 93 percent of the former Luhansk region was liberated, within whose borders a republic was proclaimed in 2014.








Российская авиация сбила у острова Змеиный украинские Су-24 и Су-27


Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией России около острова Змеиный сбиты три вертолета Ми-8 с десантом и два украинских самолета — Су-24 и Су-27, сообщил... РИА Новости, 07.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





How much is real above? The interesting thing of the article is the last paragraph. Before every article had the following.

"Russia launched a special operation in Ukraine on February 24. President Vladimir Putin called its goal "the protection of people who have been subjected to bullying and genocide by the Kiev regime for eight years." For this, according to him, it is planned to carry out the demilitarization and denazification of Ukraine, to bring to justice all war criminals responsible for "bloody crimes against civilians" in Donbass."

"The main goal in the Russian military department was called the liberation of Donbass. On April 19, Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov announced the start of the next phase of the special operation. Volnovakha , a strategically important regional center south of Donetsk , and Mariupol , the largest city on the coast of the Sea of Azov , have been liberated in the DPR . In the LPR, according to the Ministry of Defense, as of March 25, 93 percent of the former Luhansk region was liberated, within whose borders a republic was proclaimed in 2014."

Seems they are re-framing their goals again. Forget about the metal-works, they have the city as far as Russians are told here. They only need 7% of the area in LPR, everything is going according to plan.


----------



## printer (May 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now evolutionary psychology is a hot topic of debate! Like all science nothing is settled, there is just a preponderance of evidence and almost anything can change with a new theoretical construct that fits the evidence better than the competing one.


Maybe do a study of the 300 year cycle?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

Putin 'doesn't believe he can afford to lose' in Ukraine: CIA chief


Russian President Vladimir Putin believes that he cannot afford to lose in Ukraine and is "doubling down" on the war, but shows no signs of planning to use tactical nuclear weapons, CIA director Bill Burns said Saturday.




news.yahoo.com





*Putin 'doesn't believe he can afford to lose' in Ukraine: CIA chief*
Russian President Vladimir Putin believes that he cannot afford to lose in Ukraine and is "doubling down" on the war, but shows no signs of planning to use tactical nuclear weapons, CIA director Bill Burns said Saturday.

Despite the failure of Russian forces to capture Kyiv and their struggle to advance along the war's main frontlines in the southeastern Donbas region, the Russian leader has not changed his view that his troops can defeat Ukraine's, Burns said.

Putin's belief in the Russian military's ability to wear down Ukrainian resistance probably has not been shaken despite key battlefield defeats, the US spy chief told a Financial Times conference.

"I think he's in a frame of mind in which he doesn't believe he can afford to lose," Burns said.

He said Putin has been "stewing" for years over Ukraine -- once part of the Soviet Union -- in a "very combustible combination of grievance and ambition and insecurity."

Putin has not been deterred by the resistance in the war "because he staked so much on the choices that he made to launch this invasion," Burns said.

"I think he's convinced right now that doubling down still will enable him to make progress," Burns said.

Burns, a former US ambassador to Russia who has spent much time studying the Russian leader, said his and other Western intelligence agencies see no sign that Moscow is prepared to deploy tactical nuclear weapons in order to gain a victory in Ukraine or to target Kyiv's supporters.

Russia placed its nuclear forces on high alert shortly after launching the invasion on February 24.

Since then Putin has made thinly veiled threats hinting at willingness to deploy Russia's tactical nuclear weapons if the West directly intervenes in the Ukraine conflict.

"We don't see, as an intelligence community, practical evidence at this point of Russian planning for the deployment or even potential use of tactical nuclear weapons," Burns said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

printer said:


> Maybe do a study of the 300 year cycle?


The evidence is all around us and people still live tribal existences. We either believe in natural selection, or we don't and social evolution played a big part in our development. Humans have been dealing with the changes wrought by technology as we employed it to survive and it changed us while we did it. Say it started with fire and flint knapping, then adapting to agrarian civilization and larger impersonal communities, lately on the 300 year dynamic cycle, there have be changes wrought by transportation and communication. 

Someone dissing you on the internet has the same reaction as someone dissing you in a tribe where everybody lived a few hundred feet apart and your social statues counted, same applies when you are cut off by an asshole in traffic, there is no real need to get upset.


----------



## Boatguy (May 7, 2022)

I truly hope @Sedan resurfaces after the dust settles... Didnt agree with his political opinions, but he was a good soul.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

Propaganda or news? Spreading hope?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522984373229920257


----------



## printer (May 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The evidence is all around us and people still live tribal existences. We either believe in natural selection, or we don't and social evolution played a big part in our development. Humans have been dealing with the changes wrought by technology as we employed it to survive and it changed us while we did it. Say it started with fire and flint knapping, then adapting to agrarian civilization and larger impersonal communities, lately on the 300 year dynamic cycle, there have be changes wrought by transportation and communication.
> 
> Someone dissing you on the internet has the same reaction as someone dissing you in a tribe where everybody lived a few hundred feet apart and your social statues counted, same applies when you are cut off by an asshole in traffic, there is no real need to get upset.


Just making light of a study being performed just this minute (from what I understand) nothing really about your post.


----------



## printer (May 7, 2022)

*What are we fighting for?*
*Yuri Khristenzen: In these regions, there were no Bandera people. What happened?*
*update: 06-05-2022 (10:49)*
I looked at the battle map. In these regions, there were no Bandera people. What happened?

All military operations are conducted on the border with Russia and Belarus. Or on the border with the territory previously occupied by Russia. Ukraine is not at war with anyone else.

Before the hostilities, all types of civil liberties operated here - freedom of speech, assembly, faith, political choice. The last three presidents of Ukraine were born here.

Russia, Belarus and the regions occupied by Russia are the only dictatorships on the border of Ukraine. On the other sides, Ukraine is surrounded by democracies. There is no war.

The authorities of the Russian Federation are not afraid of "Bandera". They are afraid of the spread of freedom of speech, assembly, faith and political choice from Ukraine to the territory of Russia and Belarus.

Countries that are not afraid of freedom are not at war with Ukraine. But Russia is at war with all countries in which power is replaced by elections. Not a single dictator suffered in this.








За что воюем?


Юрий Христензен: В этих регионах отродясь не было бандеровцев. А что было?




www-kasparov-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

Ukraine switching to the European gauge will facilitate trade and travel with Europe and make invasion from Russia more difficult. It would be an expensive under taking with concrete ties, simple with wooden ones, just move one rail in a bit and re-spike it.

_The Ukrainian railway network have a *Russian gauge of 1.520mm*, while most of Europe the tracks have an inner gauge of the rails at 1.435mm (Ireland, Finland, Spain and Portugal have another gauge) . The three Baltic countries – Latvia, Lithuania and Estonia -, also have a Russian gauge of 1.520mm._


----------



## printer (May 7, 2022)

*Zelenskyy Reveals Key Conditions for Russian Peace Talks*
Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy said that peace talks with Russian President Vladimir Putin could not proceed until Putin's troops have retreated into the Donetsk and Luhansk separatist republics, Newsweek reported.

Zelenskyy addressed a virtual meeting sponsored by the British Chatham House on Friday, telling attendees that Ukraine has a bright future and will regain its previously-held territories.

"I was elected by the people of Ukraine as president of Ukraine, not as president of a mini-Ukraine of some kind," Zelenskyy told reporters. "This is a very important point, and I would like us to realize we need some arrangements in terms of talks to stop the killing.

"We can use diplomatic channels to regain our territories," he continued, reiterating his desire to return to pre-invasion borders and resettle currently displaced Ukrainians.

"They have to fall back and go beyond the contact lines, and they should withdraw the troops," Zelenskyy said. "In that situation, we'll be able to start discussing things normally. But for them to withdraw, they have to say something, and we have to start talking.

"I realize that despite the fact that they destroyed all our bridges, I think not all the bridges are yet destroyed, figuratively speaking," he added.

The Ukrainian president also condemned Russia's devastation of Mariupol during its invasion of the city, emphasizing negotiations will not go forward "if they kill people who can be exchanged" as prisoners of war.

"If they destroy them, I don't think we can have any diplomatic talks with them afterward," Zelenskyy said.








Zelenskyy Reveals Key Conditions for Russian Peace Talks


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy said that peace talks with Russian President Vladimir Putin could not proceed until Putin's troops have retreated into the Donetsk and Luhansk separatist republics, Newsweek reported. Zelenskyy addressed a virtual meeting sponsored by ...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

Russia’s offensive in Donbas bogs down


The Battle of Donbas is raging high, but it’s not going the way Russia wanted it to. Almost 20 days in, the much-anticipated and feared grand offensive falls short of expectations. It is still not even close to achieving its ultimate goal




kyivindependent.com





The Battle of Donbas is raging high, but it’s not going the way Russia wanted it to.

Almost 20 days in, the much-anticipated and feared grand offensive falls short of expectations.

It is still not even close to achieving its ultimate goal — the encircling and crippling of the core Ukrainian military group in the region.

...


----------



## printer (May 7, 2022)

*WHO gathers evidence for possible war crimes investigation against Russia *
The World Health Organization (WHO) is gathering evidence for a possible war crimes investigation into attacks it says it has documented by Russia on healthcare facilities in Ukraine, it said in Kyiv on Saturday.

WHO Emergencies Director Mike Ryan, on an unannounced visit together with WHO chief Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, told a news conference it was the explicit responsibility of warring parties to avoid attacking health facilities, yet the WHO had already documented 200 attacks on hospitals and clinics in the country.

“Intentional attacks on healthcare facilities are a breach of international humanitarian law and as such - based on investigation and attribution of the attack - represent war crimes in any situation,” Ryan said.









WHO gathers evidence for possible war crimes investigation against Russia


The World Health Organization (WHO) is gathering evidence for a possible war crimes investigation into attacks it says it has documented by Russia on




english.alarabiya.net


----------



## printer (May 7, 2022)

*Senior Russian lawmaker says US directly involved in Ukraine fighting *
Russia’s most senior lawmaker on Saturday accused Washington of coordinating military operations in Ukraine, which he said amounted to direct US involvement in military action against Russia.

“Washington is essentially coordinating and developing military operations, thereby directly participating in military actions against our country,” Vyacheslav Volodin wrote on his Telegram channel.

Washington and European members of the transatlantic NATO alliance have supplied Kyiv with heavy weapons to help it resist a Russian offensive that has resulted in the occupation of parts of eastern and southern Ukraine but failed to take Kyiv.









Senior Russian lawmaker says US directly involved in Ukraine fighting


Russia’s most senior lawmaker on Saturday accused Washington of coordinating military operations in Ukraine, which he said amounted to direct US




english.alarabiya.net





Maybe the republicans should try for a “coup d’etat,” by democratic election. Seems to be more successful.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

printer said:


> *Zelenskyy Reveals Key Conditions for Russian Peace Talks*
> Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy said that peace talks with Russian President Vladimir Putin could not proceed until Putin's troops have retreated into the Donetsk and Luhansk separatist republics, Newsweek reported.
> 
> Zelenskyy addressed a virtual meeting sponsored by the British Chatham House on Friday, telling attendees that Ukraine has a bright future and will regain its previously-held territories.
> ...


I don't think Vlad will leave Ukraine, he must be driven out, if he's smart he will use the May 9th parade to announce this, but that would also mean giving up the south and retreating to Crimea. Once the Ukrainians get the upper hand it won't end until they are completely gone from Ukraine, including Crimea, or Uncle Sam and the EU pulls the pin.

Using those American missiles to destroy the bridges at Kerch might be a nice gesture, if he doesn't make the right noises on the 9th and declares war.


----------



## printer (May 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think Vlad will leave Ukraine, he must be driven out, if he's smart he will use the May 9th parade to announce this, but that would also mean giving up the south and retreating to Crimea. Once the Ukrainians get the upper hand it won't end until they are completely gone from Ukraine, including Crimea, or Uncle Sam and the EU pulls the pin.
> 
> Using those American missiles to destroy the bridges at Kerch might be a nice gesture, if he doesn't make the right noises on the 9th and declares war.


Fight to the last man on both sides?


----------



## printer (May 7, 2022)

*Russia's Grave Miscalculation: Ukrainians Would Collaborate*
The solicitation to commit treason came to Oleksandr Vilkul on the second day of the war, in a phone call from an old colleague.

Vilkul, the scion of a powerful political family in southeastern Ukraine that was long seen as harboring pro-Russian views, took the call as Russian troops were advancing to within a few miles of his hometown, Kryvyi Rih.

“He said, ‘Oleksandr Yurivich, you are looking at the map, you see the situation is predetermined,’” Vilkul said, recalling the conversation with a fellow minister in a former, pro-Russian Ukrainian government.









Russia's Grave Miscalculation: Ukrainians Would Collaborate


KRYVYI RIH, Ukraine — The solicitation to commit treason came to Oleksandr Vilkul on the second day of the war, in a phone call from an old colleague. Vilkul, the scion of a powerful political family in southeastern Ukraine that was long seen as harboring pro-Russian views, took the call as...




ca.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

*Let's talk about a Russian take on mobilization....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | One More ruzzian Ship was Destroyed Video Prove*


----------



## printer (May 7, 2022)

*High casualties feared after school shelter in Ukraine bombed*
Ukraine has accused Russia of dropping a bomb on a school in Luhansk region where 90 people were taking shelter.
Serhiy Hayday, the head of the Luhansk region military administration, said a Russian aircraft had dropped a bomb on the school in the village of Bilohorivka, which is about 7 miles from the front lines. 

Hayday said 30 people had so far been rescued from the rubble. 

"Almost the entire village was hiding. Everyone who did not evacuate. After the social club was hit, the basement of the school was the only place of salvation, but the Russians took this chance from people," Hayday said.

The rescue operation is ongoing, he said. Photographs posted by the regional authorities show the school in ruins. 








May 7, 2022 Russia-Ukraine news


Evacuation efforts are continuing at the Azovstal steel plant in Mariupol after Russian forces breached the perimeter this week, according to a Ukrainian commander inside.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

I was on the Defense of Ukrainian twitter feed and they use it to ridicule the Russians and torment them! To great effect I might add. I'm sure they are creating some amusement in the Pentagon, who are no doubt studying the situation closely and are on the team. It is a golden opportunity that presented itself when Vlad stuck his head in the sand and has his asshole up high in the air, how could they resist, seriously!  Since he's committed atrocities and destroyed cities, the enthusiasm to fuck him has only increased. Dunno what Vlad will say on may day 9th, but he is screwed, whatever comes out of his pie hole, just how badly remains to be seen.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523027490230444035


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

Things that make me wonder! If Putin declares war on the 9th, does he have to go to jail for 15 years since he said the special operation is a war?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

*PUTIN ‘RUNNING OUT OF MISSILES’ AMID CLAIMS QUARTER OF RUSSIAN ARMY NOW LOST *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)

printer said:


> Fight to the last man on both sides?


Till they are gone from Ukraine I figure, Zelenskiy's offer was for talks, a return to pre feb 24th borders and a cease fire, not peace. He can't give away Ukrainian territory especially now that blood has been shed for it, if they are winning and getting stronger, not even Zelenskiy could sell giving up Crimea to the voters, much less the east. That's Vlad`s problem with a cease fire, the Ukrainians will grow even stronger and he will have to give up the south. For Vlad, it will be the last Russian's blood he can shed over this shit.

US and NATO policy is to destroy Vlad's military capability and ability to project power beyond his borders. Using Ukrainians to do it with western arms and support, liberating Ukraine is the means to achieve this. It will most likely get rid of Vlad and be a catalyst for political change in Belarus and perhaps another war, as Vlad or his successor tries to hang on to the remains the evil empire. If you want to change the culture and politics of Russia, a liberal democratic Ukraine and Belarus is the best way to achieve it. It's really why the war started in the first place, Vlad knew a prosperous liberal democracy and haven for his domestic foes next door would be fatal to him and his vision for Russia. These are some of the factors I feel are at play in the current situation.


----------



## injinji (May 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How much is true and how much is propaganda? Perhaps there were some instances, but really how, widespread is sabotage among the Russians? . . . . .


Keep in mind they handed out thousands of Russian passports in the break away regions. You know the spooks got their hands on a bunch of them. I'm guessing every fire was set by Ukrainians, or their kin folk.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 8, 2022)

printer said:


> *Senior Russian lawmaker says US directly involved in Ukraine fighting *
> Russia’s most senior lawmaker on Saturday accused Washington of coordinating military operations in Ukraine, which he said amounted to direct US involvement in military action against Russia.
> 
> “Washington is essentially coordinating and developing military operations, thereby directly participating in military actions against our country,” Vyacheslav Volodin wrote on his Telegram channel.
> ...


so what if we have been coordinating for the Ukrainians? is russia going to invade Wisconsin in retaliation? seems about as intelligent a response as any other they've made since before this whole fucking fiasco started.
i guess it's ok for a foreign power to wage a cyber war pretty much openly against us, and to try to influence out elections, but it's not ok for that power to aid your enemy, their ally? if hypocrisy were a lethal weapon, russia would already rule the world...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so what if we have been coordinating for the Ukrainians? is russia going to invade Wisconsin in retaliation? seems about as intelligent a response as any other they've made since before this whole fucking fiasco started.
> i guess it's ok for a foreign power to wage a cyber war pretty much openly against us, and to try to influence out elections, but it's not ok for that power to aid your enemy, their ally? if hypocrisy were a lethal weapon, russia would already rule the world...


It does seem ridiculous to most that Russia invades a sovereign country and whines when people try to kill them for it. It is none of Russia's business what we or America does in regards to Ukraine, we would be in our rights to even send troops. The UN should be fighting this war against Russia and if they were expelled from the security council it would be.

I see Joe's wife is in Ukraine today, it would be a serious mistake to fire a missile anywhere near her IMHO, Joe might make it personal then, I would.


----------



## HGCC (May 8, 2022)

We shouldn't care what Russia says about shit. Their cries are as disingenuous as the trumpers. Act badly enough long enough and people will decide they are done dealing with you.


----------



## printer (May 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so what if we have been coordinating for the Ukrainians? is russia going to invade Wisconsin in retaliation? seems about as intelligent a response as any other they've made since before this whole fucking fiasco started.
> i guess it's ok for a foreign power to wage a cyber war pretty much openly against us, and to try to influence out elections, but it's not ok for that power to aid your enemy, their ally? if hypocrisy were a lethal weapon, russia would already rule the world...


But, but, the Russians are the good guys.

Don't forget this is Russian propiganda aimed at Russians.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

Here are two disillusioned Canadian fighters in Ukraine, they support the war, but the volunteer effort is a mess, disorganized and under supplied. It might be best if the Ukrainians fought their own war with more of our help and supplies, as far as I can see they have no shortage of people to put in uniform. I think medical personnel would be the best fit for foreigners in Ukraine, or come with your own equipment and logistics.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russia-Ukraine War l Sniper Wali Returns Home After 'Disappointing' Outing Against Putin's Forces*


----------



## printer (May 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Till they are gone from Ukraine I figure, Zelenskiy's offer was for talks, a return to pre feb 24th borders and a cease fire, not peace. He can't give away Ukrainian territory especially now that blood has been shed for it, if they are winning and getting stronger, not even Zelenskiy could sell giving up Crimea to the voters, much less the east. That's Vlad`s problem with a cease fire, the Ukrainians will grow even stronger and he will have to give up the south. For Vlad, it will be the last Russian's blood he can shed over this shit.
> 
> US and NATO policy is to destroy Vlad's military capability and ability to project power beyond his borders. Using Ukrainians to do it with western arms and support, liberating Ukraine is the means to achieve this. It will most likely get rid of Vlad and be a catalyst for political change in Belarus and perhaps another war, as Vlad or his successor tries to hang on to the remains the evil empire. If you want to change the culture and politics of Russia, a liberal democratic Ukraine and Belarus is the best way to achieve it. It's really why the war started in the first place, Vlad knew a prosperous liberal democracy and haven for his domestic foes next door would be fatal to him and his vision for Russia. These are some of the factors I feel are at play in the current situation.


Ukraine still needs Ukrainian men after the war. Think WWI trench warfare where both sides do not advance but just grind out lives. How much money will the West pour into the fight if it drags on for another year? Oh right, you think it will be over in weeks. Say you are wrong and it continues on. How many lives will be shed? How many billions more?


----------



## printer (May 8, 2022)

*Putin congratulated the leaders of the LPR and DPR on Victory Day *
Russian President Vladimir Putin sent congratulatory messages on the occasion of the 77th anniversary of the Victory to the leaders of the DPR, LPR, post-Soviet countries and Central Asia, the Kremlin press service reported.

The appeals are addressed to "leaders and citizens" of Azerbaijan , Armenia, Belarus, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Moldova, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Abkhazia, South Ossetia, Donetsk People's Republic, Lugansk People's Republic , as well as "the peoples of Georgiaand Ukraine".

He noted that on this day they pay tribute to the soldiers and home front workers who crushed Nazism at the cost of innumerable victims and hardships.









Путин поздравил лидеров ЛНР и ДНР с Днем Победы


Президент России Владимир Путин направил поздравительные послания по случаю 77-й годовщины Победы лидерам ДНР, ЛНР, стран постсоветского пространства и Средней... РИА Новости, 08.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





*Named “first in line” in case of mobilization in Russia*
Mobilization in the country can only be declared by a presidential decree, and its prerequisite is a foreign invasion or a declaration of war, reminds ura.news.

As military experts explained to the source, men under 30 fall under the first line of mobilization. Then the second and third “waves” follow, in which citizens are called up, respectively, from 30 to 45 years old and then from 45 to 50. The fourth, possible, line concerns men under 60 years old. Earlier, we recall, the head of European diplomacy announced the content of a new package of sanctions against Russia .








Названы «первые в очереди» в случае мобилизации в России — СМИ2


Мобилизация в стране может быть объявлена исключительно только указом президента, а обязательным ее условием является иностранное вторжение или объявление войны, напоминает ura.news. Как пояснили источнику военные эксперты, под первую очередь мобилизации подпадают мужчины до 30 лет. Затем...




smi2-ru.translate.goog





*Rogozin told how many minutes Russia can destroy NATO countries*
The head of Roskosmos, Dmitry Rogozin, said that NATO countries would be destroyed by Russia in a nuclear war in half an hour, but urged her not to allow it, he announced this on his Telegram channel .

"In a nuclear war, NATO countries will be destroyed by us in half an hour. But we must not allow it, since the consequences of an exchange of nuclear strikes will affect the state of our Earth," he wrote.

"NATO is waging war against us. It has not declared it, but it doesn't change anything. Now it's obvious to everyone. The Ukrainian national battalions and the Armed Forces of Ukraine are consumables, cannon fodder for NATO, they are just operators trained by NATO instructors who press the levers and buttons of NATO weapons," Rogozin added.









Рогозин рассказал, за сколько минут Россия может уничтожить страны НАТО


Глава "Роскосмоса" Дмитрий Рогозин заявил, что страны НАТО будут уничтожены Россией в ядерной войне за полчаса, но призвал ее не допускать, об этом он сообщил в РИА Новости, 08.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

printer said:


> Ukraine still needs Ukrainian men after the war. Think WWI trench warfare where both sides do not advance but just grind out lives. How much money will the West pour into the fight if it drags on for another year? Oh right, you think it will be over in weeks. Say you are wrong and it continues on. How many lives will be shed? How many billions more?


We will see fairly soon, I believe and from the raw data and analysis I've seen, I don't think Russia can do it, or last in a war of attrition. How many Ukrainians die is up to them, as is when this war ends, it's not up to Vlad, unless he withdraws, but in terms of troops killed for this kind of war, when compared to past horrors, it is a minuscule fraction on the Ukrainian side at least. I estimate in terms of troops killed the Ukrainians have lost less than the Russians at this point. The British ministry of defense says the Russians have lost 25% of their combat effectiveness already and when most units hit 30% ineffectiveness they are done, but that can vary with morale and circumstance.

I guess we will know more about the course of this war tomorrow with Vlad's big speech on Red Square. War or peace, as opposed to war and peace, let's hope that this war isn't as long as the book.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | Snake Island Attacked Again | Helicopter is Down*


----------



## 1212ham (May 8, 2022)

printer said:


> Ukraine still needs Ukrainian men after the war. Think WWI trench warfare where both sides do not advance but just grind out lives. How much money will the West pour into the fight if it drags on for another year? Oh right, you think it will be over in weeks. Say you are wrong and it continues on. How many lives will be shed? How many billions more?


How many lives and dollars if Russia isn't stopped?


----------



## Dorian2 (May 8, 2022)

Putin's a contrite little cunt.

Excuse my French. 

MOD's, please do not ban me.


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Putin's a contrite little cunt.
> 
> Excuse my French.
> 
> MOD's, please do not ban me.


Vladolf, contrite? Hardly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

1212ham said:


> How many lives and dollars if Russia isn't stopped?


The best long term security for Ukraine and stated US policy (NATO too) is the destruction of Russia's army and their ability to wage war and project power beyond their borders. We will see how it goes, but so far, so good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Putin's a contrite contrary little cunt.
> 
> Excuse my French.
> 
> MOD's, please do not ban me.


FIFY


----------



## Dorian2 (May 8, 2022)

Haha. Thanks for the correction. Pitiful would have been a better word.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

*Is the Russian army too understaffed to fight? | Ben Hodges*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

The Russians are expending an awful lot of ordinance in Ukraine, however they appear to have large stock piles of shells at least. With the arrival of western long range mobile artillery, counter battery radars and drones, they might not have many guns to fire them from, in Ukraine at least. A top priority for these weapons will be Russian artillery and tanks, eliminate the artillery and they control the battlefield. The Ukrainians also don't need to expend nearly as much munitions as the Russians, since they fire at military targets and don't just flatten towns with thousands of rounds. There are also reports that Russia is running low on missiles and is almost out of some types. In addition the Ukrainians are still hammering away at their logistics, fuel and transport, by all reports they are fighting smarter and more effectively than the Russians.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine War: What's the situation on the ground in eastern Ukraine?*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

*Decades after World War II, darkness returned to Ukraine – Volodymyr Zelenskyy*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5130123


the fingernails make it kind of hard to believe she's been sleeping rough....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 8, 2022)

printer said:


> But, but, the Russians are the good guys.
> 
> Don't forget this is Russian propiganda aimed at Russians.


i was actually kind of commenting on the irony...what is propaganda for them is sometimes the equivalent of good news for us.
i guess it depends on your view point. all is fair in war, up to whatever rules have extrapolated from the geneva accords and NATO/U.N. rulings, which putin has already shit all over. far as i know, there is no rule against providing intelligence to an ally. if the russians don't like it, they can declare war on us. i think i would like that very much, actually.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 8, 2022)

printer said:


> Ukraine still needs Ukrainian men after the war. Think WWI trench warfare where both sides do not advance but just grind out lives. How much money will the West pour into the fight if it drags on for another year? Oh right, you think it will be over in weeks. Say you are wrong and it continues on. How many lives will be shed? How many billions more?


that is up to the Ukrainians to decide, but i suspect they might fight to the last man...how much is freedom and future security worth? how many lives, how many billions of dollars? i don't know, but we haven't hit that mark yet, and i don't think we're even close


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

The game changers in action, that's why they got it, because it will make the biggest difference where they are fighting, it's tailor made for this stuff. When their artillery is eliminated, next their strong points and tanks, then your people can advance on what's left. Fuel and logistics are prime targets too, no gas no go and no ammo no shoot.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukrainian counter-battery fire using Western supplied"high precision" artillery destroying howitsers*


----------



## captainmorgan (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 8, 2022)

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/white-house/us-unveils-additional-sanctions-targeting-russian-media-financing-elit-rcna27780

sanctions are good, but wiping the russian army from the face of the earth would be a lot better....
give China the eastern provinces, (and let them know in advance that they're getting everything east of Irkutsk) give Mongolia and Khazakstan nice little 40 million acre sections, then split the rest up between all the states russia has fucked with forever, Ukraine, Poland, Latvia, Lithuania, Estonia, Finland, Georgia...
and we all go on with our lives, with a threat to world peace finally eliminated


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/white-house/us-unveils-additional-sanctions-targeting-russian-media-financing-elit-rcna27780
> 
> sanctions are good, but wiping the russian army from the face of the earth would be a lot better....
> give China the eastern provinces, (and let them know in advance that they're getting everything east of Irkutsk) give Mongolia and Khazakstan nice little 40 million acre sections, then split the rest up between all the states russia has fucked with forever, Ukraine, Poland, Latvia, Lithuania, Estonia, Finland, Georgia...
> and we all go on with our lives, with a threat to world peace finally eliminated


Actually 80% of Russians live in Europe west of the Urals and close to Belarus and Ukraine all the other republics and districts have minorities dominated by Russians. With his army destroyed in Ukraine and his economy on the rocks, some places might want a quick way out from under sanctions etc. Vlad showed the way to Russia's partial breakup, with his bullshit separatist movements and clandestine support for rebels, or he created them and imported them from Russia. As I said before, blow a couple of highway and rail bridges over a major river in remote Siberia and they would be cut off from the east for months and their air industry will be increasingly crippled, it ain't the old soviet union. No power like China will directly invade them, but they can control local governments who declare their independence, Putin style... With increased liberty, many people rediscover their cultural roots and revive them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

Destroying millions of dollars in enemy equipment on the cheap, both for the drone and the bombs. The Russians park and sleep at night. A big agi-drone carrying 20 or more bombs could take out an entire BTG's vehicles and supplies overnight, in a couple of sorties. It could also carry a hundred hand grenades and shower them on enemy troops like cluster bombs.

*HOW UKRAINE USES OBSOLETE SOVIET GRENADES TO DESTROY RUSSIAN TANKS FROM ABOVE || 2022*


----------



## printer (May 8, 2022)

1212ham said:


> How many lives and dollars if Russia isn't stopped?


Stopped where? And so what if the former Soviet countries that are not in Nato get absorbed. So what if they have the freedoms of the average Russian. It is not Nato's business to insure they are democratic countries. They will find they have Russian puppets as leaders and part of their GDP will get skimmed off and will go to Putin's friends. Nothing to have a war over.

But seriously, Minsk accord

*"What is the ‘Minsk conundrum’?*

Ukraine sees the 2015 agreement as an instrument to re-establish control over the rebel territories.

It wants a ceasefire, control of the Russia-Ukraine border, elections in the Donbas, and a limited devolution of power to the separatists – in that order.

Russia views the deal as obliging Ukraine to grant rebel authorities in Donbas comprehensive autonomy and representation in the central government, effectively giving Moscow the power to veto Kyiv’s foreign policy choices.

Only then would Russia return the Russia-Ukraine border to Kyiv’s control. "








Ukraine-Russia crisis: What is the Minsk agreement?


France’s Macron says the 2015 ceasefire deal between Kyiv and Moscow offers a ‘path’ to peace.




www.aljazeera.com





So it all could have been resolved if Ukraine would agree to accepting Moscow's influence. Nothing that rises to the level of having a war, is there? It really was the West that caused the problem. Sending weapons and such. Ideas of Nazi styled democracy. How many billions spent so far, how many billions needed to rebuild Ukraine? And where is this money going to come from? Just due to Putin wanting to put the world back in order before a coup cause a duly installed Russian puppet to run back to Moscow. Just because the Ukrainians gave up their nukes?


----------



## printer (May 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is up to the Ukrainians to decide, but i suspect they might fight to the last man...how much is freedom and future security worth? how many lives, how many billions of dollars? i don't know, but we haven't hit that mark yet, and i don't think we're even close


And unlike others that think this will not last long I can not see the Russians leaving while they still have one m,ore shell to lob. After all, the Russians do not concern themselves with pinpoint accuracy, just turn the place into a parking lot.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 8, 2022)

printer said:


> And unlike others that think this will not last long I can not see the Russians leaving while they still have one m,ore shell to lob. After all, the Russians do not concern themselves with pinpoint accuracy, just turn the place into a parking lot.


they're rapidly running out of shells, men to load them, and weapons to fire them with...i don't see this ending in a few days, but i don't see it going into 2023...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

printer said:


> Stopped where? And so what if the former Soviet countries that are not in Nato get absorbed. So what if they have the freedoms of the average Russian. It is not Nato's business to insure they are democratic countries. They will find they have Russian puppets as leaders and part of their GDP will get skimmed off and will go to Putin's friends. Nothing to have a war over.
> 
> But seriously, Minsk accord
> 
> ...


War and peace are up to the people on the ground and the Russians attacked a sovereign country, not just once either and the war was really going on since 2014. We in the west made our judgements about this conflict and they evolved with the development of the conflict and Ukrainian victories. They survived the onslaught and we are supporting the efforts of a liberal democracy in an existential fight. Policy evolved to the point where we are now giving full throated support and US policy is to destroy the Russian army and ability to project power beyond it's borders. That is our goal and war aim and one we share with the Ukrainians who are spilling the blood. The opinions of Russians mean nothing as they are mere slaves and not free people, and they will die as slaves in Ukraine, this is the cost of not being free.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they're rapidly running out of shells, men to load them, and weapons to fire them with...i don't see this ending in a few days, but i don't see it going into 2023...


When the Ukrainians are done with them, there won't be much left by summer, between the drones, long range artillery, technology and a guerilla warfare campaign that will be absolutely nuts. In addition to the new troops the Ukrainians are training on a constant basis and some of the smarter ones are being trained on the high tech shit. But the most important factors are morale, training and organization and the sergeants and corporals will shine, the tradesmen of war.


----------



## printer (May 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they're rapidly running out of shells, men to load them, and weapons to fire them with...i don't see this ending in a few days, but i don't see it going into 2023...


The Russians have all the Soviet arsenal. They may have tanks gone to rust but I doubt they have run out their supply of cold war ammo. As long as they have men to load the guns they will send them to be slaughtered. They said today that conscription will be 20-30 year old men. After that, 30-40 men, after that 40-50. We will find out tomorrow, or maybe not. It is not like Putin has to level with them. They are nothing to him. It can go on another year or more. The fighting in the area has been going on since 2014. What will magically change people's minds, the cost of war?


----------



## printer (May 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The opinions of Russians mean nothing as they are mere slaves and not free people, and they will die as slaves in Ukraine, this is the cost of not being free.


So you are saying Putin can keep the war going on until they win or he accepts defeat. Do you seriously think Putin will accept Russian defeat?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

Right now the point is to kill the fuckers, not change their minds, we will worry about that later.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

printer said:


> So you are saying Putin can keep the war going on until they win or he accepts defeat. Do you seriously think Putin will accept Russian defeat?


Well, you can't always get what you want? A least that has been my experience. The idea is to leave him no choice about defeat, in a way some hope he doesn't and will continue to grind Russia into the ground. Next up Belarus and other places, it won't end with Ukraine either, not until Vlad and his bunch are gone, sanctions and constant trouble until then.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

Some interesting commentary and news about the war. The Ukrainian government numbers of Russians killed is over the top and exceeds the invasion force! He says the Russians have a couple of hundred KIA a day so around a 1000 total casualties daily. A switch blade system includes ten drones so a total of 700 systems should equal around 7000 switch blades, then there are the other drones, military, civilian for recon and adapted to drop bombs. Keep this up and they will have more people flying drones than shooting rifles! The pros are betting on the long range artillery to change the game though.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*FIRST Kamikaze Switchblade Drone VIDEO Released in Ukraine*


----------



## printer (May 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well, you can't always get what you want? A least that has been my experience. The idea is to leave him no choice about defeat, in a way some hope he doesn't and will continue to grind Russia into the ground. Next up Belarus and other places, it won't end with Ukraine either, not until Vlad and his bunch are gone, sanctions and constant trouble until then.


You are thinking like a normal human being. You have to think of them as Mob bosses run by one who does not have that many years of life left. If they do not win the war they may lose grip on Russian society. There is no going back. On the flip side they can cut off Russia from the West and only deal with the countries like Iran, China, North Korea. As long as the guys up top tow Putin's line they will not end up in some dark hole or have poison on their lips.


----------



## printer (May 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some interesting commentary and news about the war. The Ukrainian government numbers of Russians killed is over the top and exceeds the invasion force! He says the Russians have a couple of hundred KIA a day so around a 1000 total casualties daily. A switch blade system includes ten drones so a total of 700 systems should equal around 7000 switch blades, then there are the other drones, military, civilian for recon and adapted to drop bombs. Keep this up and they will have more people flying drones than shooting rifles! The pros are betting on the long range artillery to change the game though.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *FIRST Kamikaze Switchblade Drone VIDEO Released in Ukraine*


Factories may run out of parts to make the advanced weapons. How many years of Javelin production been used up in two months of fighting?

*CEO Taiclet: Lockheed Martin Ramping Up Defense Weapons Production*
Defense giant Lockheed Martin is ramping up — and hiring — to meet the weapon needs of Ukraine and other allies, its CEO Jim Taiclet said Sunday.

Taiclet told CBS News' "Face the Nation," the increase for weapons intended for Ukraine is significant.

"Right now, our capacity is 2,100 Javelin missiles per year," he said of the much-needed defense weapon for Ukraine as it battles a Russian invasion. "We're endeavoring to take that up to 4,000 per year, and that will take a number of months, maybe even a couple of years to get there, because we have to get our supply chain to also crank up. As we do so, we think we can almost double the capacity in a reasonable amount of time."









 CEO Taiclet: Lockheed Martin Ramping Up Defense Weapons Production


Defense giant Lockheed Martin is ramping up, and hiring, to meet the weapon needs of Ukraine and other allies, its CEO Jim Taiclet said Sunday.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## printer (May 8, 2022)

*Opposition Candidate Leads in S. Ossetian Runoff*
Preliminary results published by the election administration of occupied Tskhinvali Region/South Ossetia late on May 8 shows opposition challenger Alan Gagloev defeating incumbent leader Anatoly Bibilov in the S. Ossetian leadership runoff.

With 18% of precincts counted, Gagloev has received 59.22% ( 3,686 votes), while Bibilov garnered 37% (2,274 votes). Some 3.79% (236 votes) did cast their ballots against both.

Gagloev, 41, is a former state security committee officer, who chairs “parliamentary” opposition party Nykhas since 2020. As per his official biography, he participated in Russo-Georgian War of 2008.









Opposition Candidate Leads in S. Ossetian Runoff - Civil Georgia


Preliminary results published by the election administration of occupied Tskhinvali Region/South Oss




civil.ge





I don't see this as a feather in Russia's cap.


----------



## printer (May 8, 2022)

A interesting site I just found.





__





War in Ukraine - govtrackr.org


Follow what's happening in Ukraine




govtrackr.org


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 8, 2022)

printer said:


> The Russians have all the Soviet arsenal. They may have tanks gone to rust but I doubt they have run out their supply of cold war ammo. As long as they have men to load the guns they will send them to be slaughtered. They said today that conscription will be 20-30 year old men. After that, 30-40 men, after that 40-50. We will find out tomorrow, or maybe not. It is not like Putin has to level with them. They are nothing to him. It can go on another year or more. The fighting in the area has been going on since 2014. What will magically change people's minds, the cost of war?


it's not that his mind will change, but there are definite numbers that have to be met, and he can only do one series of major conscriptions. how long will it take to kill enough of his conscripts before hes drafting 14 year olds? how long will russians put up with that? there are a lot of things to consider, so many i doubt there would be time in one day to include them all. all i can say for certain is that the end result will not be pretty, no matter who wins.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

printer said:


> Factories may run out of parts to make the advanced weapons. How many years of Javelin production been used up in two months of fighting?
> 
> *CEO Taiclet: Lockheed Martin Ramping Up Defense Weapons Production*
> Defense giant Lockheed Martin is ramping up — and hiring — to meet the weapon needs of Ukraine and other allies, its CEO Jim Taiclet said Sunday.
> ...


I would expect Javelin usage to drop off significantly with the arrival of long range artillery, which probably contributed to the choices along with the terrain and long distances. I figure the next couple of weeks will be critical, when the stuff we are sending really starts to get used in earnest. The generals say it's a real game changer and we will soon see. If they are broken on one front, cut and run, the Ukrainians will shift resources to other areas and concentrate there. No matter how many artillery rounds they have, if the tubes that shoot them are destroyed and the crews casualties, it won't matter much. If they cut off their fuel they will either destroy their equipment or leave it for the Ukrainians.

We hear so little from the Ukrainian side and they are maintaining tight operational security, being optimistic in their estimates of enemy dead and also using deception and propaganda as required. However they do have limits because they want to keep the press onside. I'm listen to the experts, and some locals on the ground and the plethora of YouTube channels that popped up the seem to have interesting videos before most news places. There is a wide variety of expert opinion on this war but a look at the numbers tell the tale. It's like the old illiterate confederate general said a battle is about, "The firstest with the mostest" and Vlad is short on enough warm bodies and it will still take him months to gather and train them. I figure the ones he has in Ukraine will be dead or in Russia licking their wounds by then.


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I would expect Javelin usage to drop off significantly with the arrival of long range artillery, which probably contributed to the choices along with the terrain and long distances. I figure the next couple of weeks will be critical, when the stuff we are sending really starts to get used in earnest. The generals say it's a real game changer and we will soon see. If they are broken on one front, cut and run, the Ukrainians will shift resources to other areas and concentrate there. No matter how many artillery rounds they have, if the tubes that shoot them are destroyed and the crews casualties, it won't matter much. If they cut off their fuel they will either destroy their equipment or leave it for the Ukrainians.
> 
> We hear so little from the Ukrainian side and they are maintaining tight operational security, being optimistic in their estimates of enemy dead and also using deception and propaganda as required. However they do have limits because they want to keep the press onside. I'm listen to the experts, and some locals on the ground and the plethora of YouTube channels that popped up the seem to have interesting videos before most news places. There is a wide variety of expert opinion on this war but a look at the numbers tell the tale. It's like the old illiterate confederate general said a battle is about, "The firstest with the mostest" and Vlad is short on enough warm bodies and it will still take him months to gather and train them. I figure the ones he has in Ukraine will be dead or in Russia licking their wounds by then.


Do you have a source for Nathan Bedford Forrest being illiterate?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Do you have a source for Nathan Bedford Forrest being illiterate?


Other than seeing it mentioned on Ken Burns civil war documentary no, but it shouldn't be too hard to find out about the old clansman.


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Other than seeing it mentioned on Ken Burns civil war documentary no, but it shouldn't be too hard to find out about the old clansman.


I know he was big in the postwar Klan and am not defending the old bigot. But I could find no online mentions of his illiteracy. It’s important to be accurate with such claims, especially as we have dozens of currently elected or impaneled bigots “serving” in national office, wnd how to rooe those greased pigs is definitely a matter of correct technique.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I know he was big in the postwar Klan and am not defending the old bigot. But I could find no online mentions of his illiteracy. It’s important to be accurate with such claims, especially as we have dozens of currently elected or impaneled bigots “serving” in national office, wnd how to rooe those greased pigs is definitely a matter of correct technique.


I had a quick peek and he was at best semiliterate, it wasn't important back then. I do believe he was illiterate from what I can find with a quick squize, but clearly highly intelligent.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Decades after World War II, darkness returned to Ukraine – Volodymyr Zelenskyy*


Amazing man and leader …. History will know his name


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Amazing man and leader …. History will know his name


Hearing him in his language with that deep voice would be more impactful and he could do the same thing in perfect native Russian. With a free press he would destroyed Vlad on TV in his own back yard after a month of this war and Vlad knows it, hence the press crack down and extreme censorship, especially TV, like foxnews, his base gets their news and views from it.


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I had a quick peek and he was at best semiliterate, it wasn't important back then. I do believe he was illiterate from what I can find with a quick squize, but clearly highly intelligent.


links, so I can gauge what you consider semiliterate?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> links, so I can gauge what you consider semiliterate?


Do your own research and challenge my conclusions. Semi literate can encompass a lot, like did he know how to sign his name? or read a newspaper? One could easily ascertain his level of education and literacy, but for this discussion and the quote, it's a bit like who was carrying the Donkey in a meme I posted, some information is important and some is trivial and has no bearing on the point of the most force concentrated a decisive point and time to win a battle. I quoted him from a memory at least 20 years old with out reference and to make the semi literate quote make sense, I had to explain he was illiterate. Or, I could have siced him I suppose. I generally don't include foot notes with my posts either.


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do your own research and challenge my conclusions. Semi literate can encompass a lot, like did he know how to sign his name? or read a newspaper? One could easily ascertain his level of education and literacy, but for this discussion and the quote, it's a bit like who was carrying the Donkey in a meme I posted, some information is important and some is trivial and has no bearing on the point of the most force concentrated a decisive point and time to win a battle. I quoted him from a memory at least 20 years old with out reference and to make the semi literate quote make sense, I had to explain he was illiterate. Or, I could have siced him I suppose. I generally don't include foot notes with my posts either.


I spent some time browsing, found out a few things about him, but could find no remarks or evaluations of his literacy. With all of his other unsavory deeds, focusing on his literacy struck me as odd. So the burden is on you imo to document.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I spent some time browsing, found out a few things about him, but could find no remarks or evaluations of his literacy. With all of his other unsavory deeds, focusing on his literacy struck me as odd. So the burden is on you imo to document.


This is not an academic forum FFS! I ain't wasting my time on that fucking loser!  As I said, I wanted to give the quote context as the narrator did by explaining the quote. I would probably have to wade through Shelby Foot to find it, no thanks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I spent some time browsing, found out a few things about him, but could find no remarks or evaluations of his literacy. With all of his other unsavory deeds, focusing on his literacy struck me as odd. So the burden is on you imo to document.


Here is a search for, nathan bedford forrest writing holograph, I was trying to find something he wrote and this is what I came up with, though many illiterate people had others write for them. Holograph means in his own hand. If interested delve deeper



nathan bedford forrest writing holograph - Google Search


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

I see Justin is in Kyiv waiting for Putin's speech with Zel I guess.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Military defeat of Russia is not the end of the war: Ukraine's UN ambassador*






Rosemary Barton Live speaks with Ukraine's ambassador to the United Nations, Sergiy Kyslytsya, about concerns of Russia potentially increasing its aggression against Ukraine. He says Russians are 'desperate' in trying to escalate the military situation as much as they can.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

Justin Trudeau makes surprise visit to Ukraine to meet Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy - World News


UPDATE:12:55 p.m. Prime Minister Justin Trudeau made an unannounced visit Sunday to Ukraine, where he reopened the Canadian Embassy in Kyiv and expressed unwavering support for the embattled country.



www.castanet.net


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Do you have a source for Nathan Bedford Forrest being illiterate?


how is it you pick the least relevant statements and pound them into dust? who gives a flying motherfuck if he was illiterate or a fucking rhodes scholar, in this context?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2022)

https://wpln.org/post/tennessees-nathan-bedford-forrest-became-kind-guy-makes-headlines-150-years-later/


https://acws.co.uk/archives-biography-forrest

https://studyboss.com/essays/nathan-bedford-forrest.html

so he was NOT illiterate, but he was ignorant, bigoted, cruel, amoral, and poorly educated...
so he was a modern republican voter...
NEXT...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2022)

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2022/may/07/fox-new-deals-in-kremlin-propaganda-freeze-rupert-murdochs-assets

i think this would be an excellent idea. let these fucking douche nozzles know that they're far exceeding free speech and heading into seditious and traitorous speech, and there is a price for it.
i can't believe tucker carlson doesn't get punched in his fucking lying mouth every time he appears in public. this country is going to fucking hell, and it's doing it quickly enough that we'll be alive when the handbasket bounces off the gates. 
i'm actually beginning to hope for a fucking "civil" war...i'm not sure i can keep stomaching this horseshit without shooting some fucking magats


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how is it you pick the least relevant statements and pound them into dust? who gives a flying motherfuck if he was illiterate or a fucking rhodes scholar, in this context


It was the sheer irrelevancy that attracted me. Why pick out a sideline trait that then proved hard to independently verify? It’s like writing a short story and using up a sentence on what was for lunch.

Are you telling me this is a pattern and not an isolated incidence?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It was the sheer irrelevancy that attracted me. Why pick out a sideline trait that then proved hard to independently verify? It’s like writing a short story and using up a sentence on what was for lunch.
> 
> Are you telling me this is a pattern and not an isolated incidence?


yes


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yes


well, dang.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> well, dang.


dude, you make intelligent, cogent statements, and i value your input, and your resolve, but you do tend to nitpick, tenaciously.
i have my own problems, it seems my filters were never installed at the factory, and my idle seems to be set on "seethe"...
i'll try to work on my shit....


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dude, you make intelligent, cogent statements, and i value your input, and your resolve, but you do tend to nitpick, tenaciously.
> i have my own problems, it seems my filters were never installed at the factory, and my idle seems to be set on "seethe"...
> i'll try to work on my shit....


I see less nits to pick than I see the hanging thread by which the knitwear may be undone. But what your post brings to my attention is that it can be annoying. You’re not the first to say so, and almost certainly not the last.


----------



## printer (May 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It was the sheer irrelevancy that attracted me. Why pick out a sideline trait that then proved hard to independently verify? It’s like writing a short story and using up a sentence on what was for lunch.
> 
> Are you telling me this is a pattern and not an isolated incidence?


Not the first time wrong statements were repeated here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2022)

I think you have the answer to when there will be peace, when Russia is gone, from all of Ukraine and I figure independence day in August is their unstated goal for doing this. He makes good videos, knows the business. They won't be celebrating May 9th after this, that day will be in August I think.

So much for Vlad's big speech, more paranoid bitching and whining, he's screwed and so is Russia. Suck it up Vlad and bear the unbearable, yer gonna lose and everybody knows it. Looks like he will have to kill Zelenskiy before he can collect every medal, honor and honorary degree Europe has to offer on his VICTORY tour! He might even win a Nobel peace prize for conducting a defensive war, a first. Vlad on the other hand will be either watching this unfold from Moscow or dead with a bullet in the back of his head. In any case they will probably be dealing with yet another war on their borders as their neighbors assert their independence from the evil empire.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*We will not allow anyone to annex this victory, we will not allow it to be appropriated – Zelenskyy*


----------



## CCGNZ (May 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2022/may/07/fox-new-deals-in-kremlin-propaganda-freeze-rupert-murdochs-assets
> 
> i think this would be an excellent idea. let these fucking douche nozzles know that they're far exceeding free speech and heading into seditious and traitorous speech, and there is a price for it.
> i can't believe tucker carlson doesn't get punched in his fucking lying mouth every time he appears in public. this country is going to fucking hell, and it's doing it quickly enough that we'll be alive when the handbasket bounces off the gates.
> i'm actually beginning to hope for a fucking "civil" war...i'm not sure i can keep stomaching this horseshit without shooting some fucking magats


T(F)ucker Carlson is a douche bag spitting out ridiculous propaganda for the far right conspiracy junkies


----------



## CCGNZ (May 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think you have the answer to when there will be peace, when Russia is gone, from all of Ukraine and I figure independence day in August is their unstated goal for doing this. He makes good videos, knows the business. They won't be celebrating May 9th after this, that day will be in August I think.
> 
> So much for Vlad's big speech, more paranoid bitching and whining, he's screwed and so is Russia. Suck it up Vlad and bear the unbearable, yer gonna lose and everybody knows it. Looks like he will have to kill Zelenskiy before he can collect every medal, honor and honorary degree Europe has to offer on his VICTORY tour! He might even win a Nobel peace prize for conducting a defensive war, a first. Vlad on the other hand will be either watching this unfold from Moscow or dead with a bullet in the back of his head. In any case they will probably be dealing with yet another war on their borders as their neighbors assert their independence from the evil empire.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *We will not allow anyone to annex this victory, we will not allow it to be appropriated – Zelenskyy*


Everyone knows Russia suffered and contributed greatly in defeating the Nazis,and the West recognizes this,but we also know that Stalin's non aggression pact w/Hitler tainted Russia's reason to celebrate as Hitler/Stalin secretly agreed to divvy up Poland upon which the Russians executed over 1000 Polish officers in the Katlyn forest scarring Russia's White Knight interpretation of WW2.For Putin to link the May day parade honoring old Russian WW2 vets w/ the current Ukraine conflict is sacrilege and I wonder if these men are aware that Putin is using them as props for the Kremlins distorted media campaign.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Everyone knows Russia suffered and contributed greatly in defeating the Nazis,and the West recognizes this,but we also know that Stalin's non aggression pact w/Hitler tainted Russia's reason to celebrate as Hitler/Stalin secretly agreed to divvy up Poland upon which the Russians executed over 1000 Polish officers in the Katlyn forest scarring Russia's White Knight interpretation of WW2.For Putin to link the May day parade honoring old Russian WW2 vets w/ the current Ukraine conflict is sacrilege and I wonder if these men are aware that Putin is using them as props for the Kremlins distorted media campaign.


Most of Russia's dead were caused by Stalin, not Hitler, his paranoia and stupidity caused most of it. He was paralyzed by shock for a week after the invasion, almost catatonic at the thought that Hitler would betray him! He wiped out the officer corps years before in paranoid purges and was not prepared for war. Millions of Soviet troops were encircled and captured by the hundreds of thousands in repeated German blitzkrieg attacks, Stalin probably killed more people than Hitler, he starved millions of Ukrainians to death before the war and deported whole nations to the artic tundra, where they were let off the trains in the middle of nowhere, with the bleached bones of previous arrivals all around them.

Hitler was an asshole and Stalin was every bit as bad in his own way, there is variety among psychos too.


----------



## printer (May 9, 2022)

Lenta.ru is a Moscow newspaper.

*Materials criticizing the military operation in Ukraine appeared on the Lenta.ru website*
On the main page of Lenta.ru today, May 9, several materials appeared that criticized the Russian military operation in Ukraine and Vladimir Putin. The materials on the site were published by the employees of the publication themselves. Now the articles are no longer available, but they are preserved in the web archive.

All publications began with a disclaimer that "the material was not agreed with the leadership", and for its publication "the presidential administration will distribute stars to the publication." At the end, it was said that the head of the departments "Economics" and "Habitat" Egor Polyakov and the editor of these departments Alexandra Miroshnikova took responsibility.

Sources of Mediazona and Meduza (both publications are recognized as foreign agents) confirmed that the materials on the main page of Lenta.ru were posted by the publication's employees. Their names are not given. Meduza clarifies that they provided evidence that the site was not hacked. The source of Mediazona said that Lenta.ru employees replaced the text in the already published news.

“We had an incident, I can’t comment yet,” Vladimir Todorov, editor-in-chief of Lenta.ru, told Kommersant.

Earlier today , the schedule was hacked in the cable networks of Rostelecom, MTS and NTV-Plus. The grid of TV channels showed inscriptions concerning the military operation in Ukraine. Who was involved in the hack is unknown. Rutube also reported the attack by hackers , the video service is temporarily unavailable.








На сайте Lenta.ru появились материалы с критикой военной операции на Украине


Подробнее на сайте




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog





*Putin put a new meaning into the Victory Day*
Victory Day this year has acquired a new meaning - Russia, like 80 years ago, is once again forced to defend its borders and resist Nazism. Russian President Vladimir Putin, in his speech at the military parade on May 9, showed that the Russian military in the Donbass is doing the same thing as the Soviet soldiers in 1941-1945, political scientists explained to URA.RU. This is a signal to the whole world and a signal to the people of the country who underestimate the significance of the Victory in the Great Patriotic War and today's threats, experts say.

In his speech, Putin recalled the historic victories. The President said that May 9, 1945 is "the triumph of the united Soviet people, their unity and spiritual power, an unprecedented feat at the front and in the rear."

He stressed that today in the Donbass, as then, there is a battle "for the security of Russia." The duty of today's generations is "to preserve the memory of those who crushed Nazism, who bequeathed us to be vigilant and do everything so that the horror of a global war does not happen again," Putin said. “And therefore, despite all the differences in international relations, Russia has always advocated the creation of a system of equal and indivisible security, a system that is vital for the entire world community,” the president said.

Putin recalled that Russia did everything to resolve the Ukrainian conflict diplomatically, but " the NATO countries did not want to hear ." He stressed that in recent years, "everything has indicated that a clash with neo-Nazis, Bandera, on whom the United States and its younger partners have staked, will be inevitable."

*“We saw how the military infrastructure is being developed, how hundreds of foreign advisers began to work, regular deliveries of the most modern weapons from NATO countries were going on. The danger grew every day. Russia gave a preemptive rebuff to aggression. It was a forced, timely and only correct decision. The decision of a sovereign, strong, independent country,” the President stressed.*

According to Putin, unlike the West, which abandoned millennial values, "Russia has a different character" and it will not give up "love for the Motherland, faith and traditional values, the customs of ancestors, respect for all peoples and cultures" . He regretted that American veterans were not allowed by their own authorities to attend the Victory Parade in Moscow. “But I want them to know: we are proud of your exploits, your contribution to the common Victory. We honor all the soldiers of the allied armies - Americans, British, French - members of the Resistance, brave soldiers and partisans of China - all who defeated Nazism and militarism," Putin said.

An appeal to the servicemen who are fighting against neo-Nazis in the Donbass today and to their families has become a special part of the President's speech. Putin assured that the families, children of the dead and wounded soldiers will receive support from the state . He thanked the doctors who work in military hospitals, "often under fire, on the front line, not sparing themselves."








Путин вложил новый смысл в День Победы


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2022)

Pooty's propaganda machine is so weird.....makes me smh


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2022)

meanwhile in Poland over the weekend....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523604768198856704
should have gotten that in 1939


----------



## printer (May 9, 2022)

*"So that there is no place for executioners and Nazis." Putin made a speech at the parade*
Vladimir Putin congratulated the Russians on Victory Day. In his speech on Red Square, the President recalled the heroes of the Great Patriotic War, recalled the actions of NATO in Ukraine and explained the reasons for the special operation in Donbass.

"Dear citizens of Russia , dear veterans, comrade soldiers and sailors, sergeants and foremen, midshipmen and ensigns, comrade officers, generals and admirals, I congratulate you on the Great Victory Day. The defense of the Motherland, when its fate was decided, has always been sacred," he said. head of state.









"Чтобы не было места палачам и нацистам". Путин выступил с речью на параде


Владимир Путин поздравил россиян с Днем Победы. В своем выступлении на Красной площади президент вспомнил о героях Великой Отечественной, напомнил о действиях... РИА Новости, 09.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2022)

more disidents in the ranks???


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523687526677975040


----------



## CCGNZ (May 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Most of Russia's dead were caused by Stalin, not Hitler, his paranoia and stupidity caused most of it. He was paralyzed by shock for a week after the invasion, almost catatonic at the thought that Hitler would betray him! He wiped out the officer corps years before in paranoid purges and was not prepared for war. Millions of Soviet troops were encircled and captured by the hundreds of thousands in repeated German blitzkrieg attacks, Stalin probably killed more people than Hitler, he starved millions of Ukrainians to death before the war and deported whole nations to the artic tundra, where they were let off the trains in the middle of nowhere, with the bleached bones of previous arrivals all around them.
> 
> Hitler was an asshole and Stalin was every bit as bad in his own way, there is variety among psychos too.


Agreed,very hard to tell who is more sinister,2 depraved arch villains in power at the same time,millions of bodies piled high in their wake,if hell exists you couldn't find better doormen than those 2.


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Agreed,very hard to tell who is more sinister,2 depraved arch villains in power at the same time,millions of bodies piled high in their wake,if hell exists you couldn't find better doormen than those 2.


Stalin wins on body count. Hitler wins on clicks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2022)

*Ukraine War: 'The next few weeks will be critical'*


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 9, 2022)

*BTR vs. Landmine *


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *BTR vs. Landmine *
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130907


post the sequel1!! Who made it?


----------



## topcat (May 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> meanwhile in Poland over the weekend....
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523604768198856704
> should have gotten that in 1939


He got off cheap. Next time they're going to do fruit.


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2022)

topcat said:


> He got off cheap. Next time they're going to do fruit.


like durian


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2022)




----------



## printer (May 9, 2022)

*Biden running out of money source for Ukraine*
The Biden administration has reached the end of its presidential drawdown authority funding, with about $100 million left, the Pentagon’s top spokesman said Monday. 

Between President Biden’s Friday announcement of a $150 million assistance package to Ukraine and the remaining $100 million, the United States will be able to provide weapons and equipment to Ukraine until “about the third week of this month,” press secretary John Kirby told reporters. 

“We’re going to be working that in real time with the Ukrainians, that will get us to about the third week of this month, is what we’re pretty much anticipating,” Kirby said. 

Biden last week warned that the latest round of military assistance for Ukraine — a $150 million package to include artillery munitions, radars and other equipment — would nearly exhaust the military assistance that Congress has so far approved for the administration to deliver to Ukraine. 

At the time, he pressed Congress to quickly approve the $33 billion the White House has asked for in additional security, economic and humanitarian assistance for Kyiv — about $5 billion of which would go to additional presidential drawdown authority funding. 

Kirby on Monday echoed that thinking and said the administration continues “to urge Congress to pass the president’s supplemental request as soon as possible so that we can continue to provide aid to Ukraine uninterrupted.” 

Kirby said the drawdown authority allows the United States to get weapons and equipment “off our shelves — we already own it, it’s already ours — and get it right to Ukraine.” 

“We think with what we got left that’ll get us through most of this month and in terms of future packages and future material, but that’s why we’re urging Congress to act quickly,” he added. 

Congress is drafting legislation to meet the administration’s request — which has bipartisan support — but the process of approving such a bill may be complicated due to a desire by some to link it to a separate administration ask for more COVID-19 pandemic assistance. 








Biden running out of money source for Ukraine


The Biden administration has reached the end of its presidential drawdown authority funding, with about $100 million left, the Pentagon’s top spokesman said Monday. Between President Biden’s Fri…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2022)

*Putin Leans Into The Past Because He Has No Victorious Past Or Future, Says Historian*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2022)

*Why The Russian Invasion Of Ukraine Will Continue*


----------



## printer (May 9, 2022)

*French Foreign Minister admitted that the conflict in Ukraine could last several years*
The Ukrainian conflict may continue for several years. This opinion was expressed on Monday by French Foreign Minister Jean-Yves Le Drian on the air of the BFM TV channel .

"The conflict will be long and complex," Le Drian said. "The hostilities could last several years." "As far as I know, Ukraine is not going to cede Donbass, so they will fight," the minister said.

At the same time, he believes that it is wrong to talk about the threat of "escalation associated with the use of nuclear weapons." "France is not a party to the conflict," the minister stressed. "We are not fighting on the side of Ukraine, we are supplying weapons and that's all," the head of French diplomacy added.

Explaining the reasons why neither he nor the head of the French state Emmanuel Macron visited Ukraine after the start of the conflict, Le Drian noted that the agenda for such a visit had not yet been formed. “They don’t go to Kyiv just to say hello to Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky,” the French Foreign Minister noted. “Solidarity with Ukraine is more than just a trip to Kyiv.”

Le Drian stressed the importance of continuing the Russian-Ukrainian talks. At the same time, he noted that a ceasefire is necessary for the dialogue. "You can't have a conversation with a revolver at your head," he added.

The French minister also noted that at the moment the EU countries continue to work on agreeing on the sixth package of sanctions, which involves the imposition of an embargo on the import of Russian oil.








Глава МИД Франции допустил, что конфликт на Украине может продлиться несколько лет - ТАСС


Вместе с тем Жан-Ив Ле Дриан полагает, что неправомерно говорить об угрозе "эскалации, связанной с применением ядерных вооружений"




tass-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2022)

printer said:


> *French Foreign Minister admitted that the conflict in Ukraine could last several years*
> The Ukrainian conflict may continue for several years. This opinion was expressed on Monday by French Foreign Minister Jean-Yves Le Drian on the air of the BFM TV channel .
> 
> "The conflict will be long and complex," Le Drian said. "The hostilities could last several years." "As far as I know, Ukraine is not going to cede Donbass, so they will fight," the minister said.
> ...


The fight might go on for years, but how much of it happens inside Ukraine after this summer remains to be seen. Trouble can break out in other places too, Vlad will no doubt have many fleas to scratch at the same time.

They are joined at the hip with Uncle Sam now and that includes domestic squabbles linking covid cash to highly popular aid for Ukraine. Joe is due to sign lend lease today and the Russians are getting nowhere and soaking up losses while their supply lines in the north are threatened with being cut off around Kharkiv. I hear Vlad took his troops from Syria for this and left in a hurry as they scramble for warm bodies to fill bags. No mobilization on Victory day cause he realized he only had junk to equip them and it will be over in Ukraine before he can raise any more forces, his army continues to be destroyed at an appalling rate that will accelerate dramatically soon I figure.

It should be sinking in that Uncle Sam was not kidding when he said the objective was to destroy his army and his ability to project power beyond his borders. The longer his army remains in Ukraine the more of it that will be destroyed or captured along with it's equipment. He has 85% of his total combat power on the table now is down 25% by some credible estimates, the all out effort is failing.


----------



## printer (May 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The fight might go on for years, but how much of it happens inside Ukraine after this summer remains to be seen. Trouble can break out in other places too, Vlad will no doubt have many fleas to scratch at the same time.
> 
> They are joined at the hip with Uncle Sam now and that includes domestic squabbles linking covid cash to highly popular aid for Ukraine. Joe is due to sign lend lease today and the Russians are getting nowhere and soaking up losses while their supply lines in the north are threatened with being cut off around Kharkiv. I hear Vlad took his troops from Syria for this and left in a hurry as they scramble for warm bodies to fill bags. No mobilization on Victory day cause he realized he only had junk to equip them and it will be over in Ukraine before he can raise any more forces, his army continues to be destroyed at an appalling rate that will accelerate dramatically soon I figure.
> 
> It should be sinking in that Uncle Sam was not kidding when he said the objective was to destroy his army and his ability to project power beyond his borders. The longer his army remains in Ukraine the more of it that will be destroyed or captured along with it's equipment. He has 85% of his total combat power on the table now is down 25% by some credible estimates, the all out effort is failing.


All in all it will not be a short war. Nether side wants to give up teritory they think is theirs. How could Ukraine push out the Russian troops? This would mean the Russians retreating into Russia and Ukraine firing on Russia. Once the war moves into Russia Putin's words will come true and he will tell the country they are fighting for Russia's survival. Russia may not prevail on an equal footing but the population of Russia is much greater than Ukrain and they will keep sending warm bodies to fight as they did in WWII. 

So you see Ukraine winning back all its territories and the Russians suing for peace?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2022)

printer said:


> All in all it will not be a short war. Nether side wants to give up teritory they think is theirs. How could Ukraine push out the Russian troops? This would mean the Russians retreating into Russia and Ukraine firing on Russia. Once the war moves into Russia Putin's words will come true and he will tell the country they are fighting for Russia's survival. Russia may not prevail on an equal footing but the population of Russia is much greater than Ukrain and they will keep sending warm bodies to fight as they did in WWII.
> 
> So you see Ukraine winning back all its territories and the Russians suing for peace?


I don't see peace while Putin is around whatever happens in Ukraine. I think they will push them to the borders, most don't have roads and roads is where they will be. Yes they will fire at military targets in Russia from inside Ukraine and if columns of retreating Russians are in range of the new weapons they will be destroyed. Fomenting unrest and revolution in Belarus is the best defense for Ukraine, Georgia too, if they form an alliance with them in the future. Unite all former soviet states in a defensive alliance surrounding the fucker with stores of NATO weapons in warehouses for them. There are many possibilities aside from trouble in the east and massive forest fires in Siberia, war is Hell (for the planet too). Peace will be even tougher for him because then others would form bilateral defense agreements with Ukraine, in a year they will be the major conventional military power in the region, not Russia by a long shot. The best defense in this case is a good offense, set the agenda for the fucker, not the other way around, make him react.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2022)

*On the frontline with a Ukrainian artillery unit as it targets Russian forces | ITV News*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2022)

printer said:


> So you see Ukraine winning back all its territories and the Russians suing for peace?


We will see what the technological advantage in motivated hands can do, it is an experiment of sorts for the military, a theory about long range mobile artillery, coupled with modern counter battery radars and drones, along with precision weapons. Will they have the same effect with defensive positions as the tank did in WW1? We will see soon enough, as this stuff is deployed. Destroy enough of a fighting force and it become ineffective and that point is lower with poor morale. Many armies collapse break and run, particularly if communications is bad, the leadership wiped out and morale is low, the Russians have all the ingredients.

I figure those ghost killer drones they special ordered were for officers and other high value targets, they are for the command and control I figure, the loiter time is a give away, gives them time to locate them on the move and they need to move or die. However if a drone sees only one vehicle in a unit moving around a lot, it will be suspect.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2022)

An odd location for an FPV camera, but it works I guess

*Drone FPV 300km/h | D6 UAV catapult launch | Black Sea | Shabla 2021 Training | Bulgarian Air Force*


----------



## printer (May 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't see peace while Putin is around whatever happens in Ukraine. I think they will push them to the borders, most don't have roads and roads is where they will be. Yes they will fire at military targets in Russia from inside Ukraine and if columns of retreating Russians are in range of the new weapons they will be destroyed. Fomenting unrest and revolution in Belarus is the best defense for Ukraine, Georgia too, if they form an alliance with them in the future. Unite all former soviet states in a defensive alliance surrounding the fucker with stores of NATO weapons in warehouses for them. There are many possibilities aside from trouble in the east and massive forest fires in Siberia, war is Hell (for the planet too). Peace will be even tougher for him because then others would form bilateral defense agreements with Ukraine, in a year they will be the major conventional military power in the region, not Russia by a long shot. The best defense in this case is a good offense, set the agenda for the fucker, not the other way around, make him react.


So ultimately the question of the war resides in Putin. If he is in power it most likely will be fought for some time. From all indications Putin is not going anywhere, especially since he is calling the special operation as necessary to save Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2022)

printer said:


> So ultimately the question of the war resides in Putin. If he is in power it most likely will be fought for some time. From all indications Putin is not going anywhere, especially since he is calling the special operation as necessary to save Russia.


Putin would love to have peace at this point, but he can't have his cake and eat it too, so peace is not really up to him unless he changes his mind and he appears to be fossilized in his beliefs and entrenched in power. Too bad, Vlad should realize that he did his best work while at peace, he's a spy, not a military man and appears to know little about the subject which is odd for a KGB guy, but in his day the GRU did military intelligence and the KGB political.

I saw one of those Russian propaganda shows and they were hotly debating the state of readiness of the reserves and how much time it would take etc. Months before he could even begin to have troops ready and nothing to equip them with except junk that would humiliate them when it shows up on videos. Even mobilization will cause big problems aside from resistance from those under 30. I dunno what Vlad will do and he doesn't either at this point, he got his ass in a real jam and his enemies, who are many, are pounding it.


----------



## printer (May 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> An odd location for an FPV camera, but it works I guess
> 
> *Drone FPV 300km/h | D6 UAV catapult launch | Black Sea | Shabla 2021 Training | Bulgarian Air Force*


----------



## injinji (May 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Stalin wins on body count. Hitler wins on clicks.


Stalin killed most of his the old fashioned way. He starved them to death.

An interesting story on NPR this morning about the NYT's man in Moscow at the time. A Stalin apologists. But who won the paper a Pulitzer. There is new talk about they should give it back. No time for links. Sorry.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2022)

printer said:


>


Not sure what they use for construction, but it might be fiberglass spayed on foam wings, amazingly light and strong, Burt Rutan used it a lot in his designs. It is probably composite construction and they use the same basic method for some RC model jets, even laminated foam has trouble at high speeds (for a drone). Still 300 kph is pretty good for a gloried lawn mower engine with that wing span.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2022)

injinji said:


> Stalin killed most of his the old fashioned way. He starved them to death.
> 
> An interesting story on NPR this morning about the NYT's man in Moscow at the time. A Stalin apologists. But who won the paper a Pulitzer. There is new talk about they should give it back. No time for links. Sorry.


During the war he was Uncle Joe. Churchill said that if Hitler in his madness chose to invade Hell, he would at least have something kind to say about the Devil in the commons.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2022)

printer said:


> So ultimately the question of the war resides in Putin. If he is in power it most likely will be fought for some time. From all indications Putin is not going anywhere, especially since he is calling the special operation as necessary to save Russia.


congress is set to approve another 40 billion in aid to Ukraine...they're going to have the equipment they need, they'll have plenty of medical supplies, they're receiving training on all the systems we and the E.U. members are giving them...putin can drag this out, but i don't think he can win. russia is a big country with a long border, and a lot of enemies. they have to maintain border guards. they have to maintain a presence in Armenia, Belarus, Azerbijan, Georgia, Khazakstan, Kyrgyzstan, Syria, Tajikistan...they're already short of the number of men they would need as an occupying force to just keep what they hold in Ukraine. putin might be able to stretch this out for another year, possibly two...if his own people don't openly revolt. some of them have to be catching on that something isn't right, that someone has been lying to them. i realize that many of them have bought into his shit whole heartedly, but have all of them? if so, who has been setting all those fires? sabotaging rail lines? 
after about another year, during which he will conscript as many appropriately aged men as he can, he will have an army of poorly trained, poorly motivated, poorly equipped people who will die quickly. they'll take a fair number of Ukrainians with them, but i doubt it will be more than a small fraction of what they would need to kill to even be able to claim a weak, Pyrrhic victory. all putin is doing is wasting more Ukrainian and russian lives in a war he has already lost, while continuing to damage russia's economy and world reputation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2022)

printer said:


>


These days young engineers in smaller countries can sell domestic drones to their military and internationally and many do. A lot of it is from off the shelf parts like engines, electronics and servos, airframes can be made domestically for much lower costs than manned aircraft. The can use 3D printers for many parts and buy what they need abroad much from China if they wish, they make RC planes in volume that take engines like the one this thing uses, if they wanna go on the cheap. It uses critical components from larger scale RC planes that are mass produced. If you aren't under sanctions, you can get and adapt a lot with engineering talent and not too much capital.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2022)

*Defiance and anger: rural Ukraine unites against Russia’s aggression - BBC News*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2022)

If ya look at the old fossils behind Vlad at the victory day parade, you can see why they are losing the war! I think retired people still wear the uniform there though, at least I would hope so, cause if these old farts are giving orders they won't adapt their military to modern methods! It's not just the technology that puts them at a disadvantage, it's their entire system and organization. Without his vast stock piles of munitions and equipment he wouldn't have much and that is being depleted at an alarming rate, the way the Russians are using it in Ukraine. He using or losing everything from men to missiles, small arms, tanks, BMPs, drones planes, helicopters, missiles, ships and especially trucks. Much of it he can't replace at all and more will take a long time to make, even then it's all obsolete.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The War Is ‘Ukraine’s To Win’ Says Fmr. Zelenskyy Advisor*


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> post the sequel1!! Who made it?


Found it online - couldn’t link it ( so I screen recorded ) - made it a GIF and added ending


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Found it online - couldn’t link it ( so I screen recorded ) - made it a GIF and added ending


ok for lazy me, how many survived?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2022)

*Russia struggles in eastern Ukraine*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2022)

*Let's talk about the parade in Russia and developments....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

Looks like a sign the Russians are cracking and it is about to get much worse for them with the Ukrainians use of modern weapons and unrelenting guerilla warfare. Though I don't know if the Ukrainians will be relying on guerilla warfare as much as expected, since they are winning at lower costs with conventional war, or will. I haven't seen too many asymmetrical warfare tactics used by the Ukrainians, probably because the war is not asymmetrical, though IEDs are on the table for sure.

The Russians are having a Helluva time in Ukraine and I figure it is about to get much worse for them, to the point where they either retreat, or break and run, or are overwhelmed in some areas. Panic in armies can spread like wildfire and if the senior officers are dead, or can't get near the front without getting snuffed, who will stop the panic? Who will drive the herd of savages when the whip holders are dead?

It will end like Lord of the Rings, when Sauron was slain the orcs lost their will to fight and the battle was won, as the mighty host descended into chaos and confusion.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Putin's Military Officers Refusing to Obey Orders in Ukraine: U.S. Official


A senior Department of Defense official characterized the Russian leadership on the ground as not being sound or in control.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## printer (May 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> congress is set to approve another 40 billion in aid to Ukraine...they're going to have the equipment they need, they'll have plenty of medical supplies, they're receiving training on all the systems we and the E.U. members are giving them...putin can drag this out, but i don't think he can win. russia is a big country with a long border, and a lot of enemies. they have to maintain border guards. they have to maintain a presence in Armenia, Belarus, Azerbijan, Georgia, Khazakstan, Kyrgyzstan, Syria, Tajikistan...they're already short of the number of men they would need as an occupying force to just keep what they hold in Ukraine. putin might be able to stretch this out for another year, possibly two...if his own people don't openly revolt. some of them have to be catching on that something isn't right, that someone has been lying to them. i realize that many of them have bought into his shit whole heartedly, but have all of them? if so, who has been setting all those fires? sabotaging rail lines?
> after about another year, during which he will conscript as many appropriately aged men as he can, he will have an army of poorly trained, poorly motivated, poorly equipped people who will die quickly. they'll take a fair number of Ukrainians with them, but i doubt it will be more than a small fraction of what they would need to kill to even be able to claim a weak, Pyrrhic victory. all putin is doing is wasting more Ukrainian and russian lives in a war he has already lost, while continuing to damage russia's economy and world reputation.


I agree with it possibly going another year or two. I do not believe it will be over soon. For the Ukrainians to push them out of the country would put the Ukrainians on the offence like the Russians at the start of the war. They are going to have to sweep the cities where the Russians would have had plenty of time to mine the place. Russia has no problem hitting civilian places. They will try to maximize the hurt to have something to bargan with. Russia's reputation? They are showing the reputation they want to have so others do not follow in the Ukrainian's footsteps.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

Putin’s Puppets Admit Their Army Has Been a Total Embarrassment


Photo Illustration by Thomas Levinson/The Daily Beast/GettyIn his speech preceding the Victory Day celebrations across Russia on Sunday, President Vladimir Putin continued to promote the idea that his troops in Ukraine are fighting “to liberate their native land from the Nazi filth with...




news.yahoo.com





In his speech preceding the Victory Day celebrations across Russia on Sunday, President Vladimir Putin continued to promote the idea that his troops in Ukraine are fighting “to liberate their native land from the Nazi filth with confidence that, as in 1945, victory will be ours.” His portrayal of Ukrainians as Nazis rings so hollow that propagandists on state television have been struggling to justify the so-called “special military operation.” The description itself was meant to portray a nearly painless blitzkrieg, akin to the annexation of Crimea. Instead, it has turned into an ongoing bloody massacre and a slew of crippling sanctions.

Russia was so unprepared for this turn of events, both militarily and economically, that even the most pro-Kremlin propagandists have been forced to acknowledge the grim reality of a pariah state fighting a war of aggression.


----------



## HGCC (May 10, 2022)

We should probably find some insurgent groups to fund. Let's destabilize that shit like it's Latin America or the Middle East. Spread some democracy around and stop those commies. 

*terrible idea and its horrible we did that so often for so long.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

HGCC said:


> We should probably find some insurgent groups to fund. Let's destabilize that shit like it's Latin America or the Middle East. Spread some democracy around and stop those commies.
> 
> *terrible idea and its horrible we did that so often for so long.


Support motivated people who want to be free and will fight for it, support people not strong men. The current battle is against strongmen and authoritarians, not a long discredited ideology. It is very much for liberal democracy, we don't need to spread it, as much as support it when it arises. It is also against corruption, in Ukraine too and that's why they elected Zelenskiy and his party, to try and deal with it by moving closer to the EU with it's regulations and checks on corruption.

Ukraine is the best bet Uncle Sam has had for a long time, it will change the face of Europe, end Russia as a super power, other than using nukes to commit suicide with for the most part. It will also greatly promote the cause of freedom, because courage is contagious, Russia will be weak and was an empire of conquest by ethnic Russians for the most part. Belarus might be next and Georgia has a score to settle too, much depends on how badly Vlad's army is destroyed in Ukraine and what he has left afterwards. All former Republics will be against them and perhaps will form a defensive military alliance against them to ensure their future independence. A few years could see Ukraine, Belarus, Georgia and perhaps others in a defensive alliance against Russian aggression.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

I dunno if cold war 2 is the right term to use for this struggle, the cold war was an economic ideological struggle on the surface, but it was actually a struggle between liberal democracy and authoritarians. The economics was more of a cover for it and to dupe the gullible. Stalin dug communism's grave and China's experience of 40 years of both, buried it for good. This episode in history resembles the crushing of a cockroach being stomped into the pavement by most of the world. His other authoritarian buddies are looking on in horror, helplessly as Vlad goes down in flames and humiliation. Most of the developed world (the ones with arms and money) has united against them, outside the framework of the UN. Xi in China is thinking twice about Taiwan and more about the possibilities in central Asia with Russia's decline, that is where the oil and resources China needs are, that is it's natural hinterland. The fat little fuck in North Korea is worried too, South Korea's NATO like army could go to the northern border pretty quick and through his demoralized half starved slave army. They could launch precision missiles and suicide drone strikes to take out all of his artillery and nukes in minutes along with him and the leadership. So he had best STFU and stay in his corner or they might do him, nukes or not, if they figure they can get away with it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

Ukraine mocked Russia's 'Victory Day' by holding a 'parade' of captured Russian tanks


The Ukrainian Defense Ministry tweeted its military was "ruining the holiday for the occupiers" as Russian forces celebrated in their home country.




news.yahoo.com





*Ukraine mocked Russia's 'Victory Day' by holding a 'parade' of captured Russian tanks*


Ukraine's military mocked Russia's "Victory Day" by holding what it said was a "parade" of "trophy" tanks.
The Ukrainian Defense Ministry tweeted that its forces were "ruining the holiday for the occupiers."
Every year, Russia celebrates Victory Day with a grand military parade in Moscow's Red Square.
Ukraine's government mocked Russia's celebration of "Victory Day" by holding what it said was a "parade" of tanks that Ukrainian forces captured from Russian troops amid Moscow's war with the eastern European country.

The Ukrainian Defense Ministry said in a tweet on Wednesday that the Ukrainian military's 93rd Mechanized Brigade "held a parade of trophy Russian tanks, ruining the holiday for the occupiers," in reference to Victory Day.

"Maybe aggressors think that by arming #UAarmy with Russian trophy equipment, it will affect the turn of NATO-style armament? New clever plan," the Ukrainian Defense Ministry taunted in the tweet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

Reports are that Russians left Syria in a hurry as Vlad scrambles for replacements of men and units, some BTGs have been completely destroyed and almost all of them severely mauled. That's with western defensive weapons like stingers, Javelins and NLAWs, along with old Soviet stuff for tanks and artillery, wait till the western big iron shows, up along with all the modern arms like drones and electronics. The Russians are an artillery army and the Ukrainians will be able to out range them, out shoot them and knock them out with more accurate fire and faster mobility to avoid counter battery fire. Without artillery the Russians are naked and if they won't move now, they won't when their artillery support is stripped away, they will die in place or run for the border, on foot, because they won't have fuel either.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Pentagon: Russian military continues to struggle with poor morale, refusal to obey orders


Russian forces have not made any significant progress in Moscow’s new offensive in eastern Ukraine, a situation partly due to poor morale and some troops “refusing to obey orders,” a senior U.S. defense official said Monday. “We still see anecdotal reports of poor morale of troops, indeed...




news.yahoo.com





*Pentagon: Russian military continues to struggle with poor morale, refusal to obey orders*
Russian forces have not made any significant progress in Moscow’s new offensive in eastern Ukraine, a situation partly due to poor morale and some troops “refusing to obey orders,” a senior U.S. defense official said Monday.

“We still see anecdotal reports of poor morale of troops, indeed officers, refusing to obey orders and move and not really sound command and control from a leadership perspective,” the official told reporters.

The official later said “midgrade officers at various levels, even up to the battalion level” either have refused to obey orders “or are not obeying them with the same measure of alacrity that you would expect an officer to obey.”

Russian forces have struggled to make major gains in the Donbas region of Ukraine since beginning a new offensive in the area last month.

On top of dealing with morale issues that have lingered since the start of the war on Feb. 24, the Kremlin also is struggling to resupply its troops and move its weapons and equipment in muddy spring weather, the official said.

Still, Moscow continues to send operational battalion tactical groups (BTGs) into Ukraine, with 97 such groups in the country, up from 92 late last month, according to the official. Each BTG typically consists of about 700 to 800 soldiers.

“It’s not unusual for them to move a BTG or two out of the Donbas back into Russia for refit or resupply and then move them back in. That’s normal,” the official said.

However, Russia has added about five BTGs to Ukraine in a little more than a week, all sent to either the east or the south of Ukraine, they added.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 10, 2022)

printer said:


> I agree with it possibly going another year or two. I do not believe it will be over soon. For the Ukrainians to push them out of the country would put the Ukrainians on the offence like the Russians at the start of the war. They are going to have to sweep the cities where the Russians would have had plenty of time to mine the place. Russia has no problem hitting civilian places. They will try to maximize the hurt to have something to bargan with. Russia's reputation? They are showing the reputation they want to have so others do not follow in the Ukrainian's footsteps.


that myopia is going to haunt them for a long time. at least half of the companies that left russia at the start of their invasion of Ukraine will never return, and a lot of the other half will only return provisionally, slowly, it will take years before they have their former presence. 
how do you think the airlines are going to react to russia after they seized 515 airbus and boeing jets, and refuse to return them? would you start doing business with a country that had stolen billions of dollars worth of assets from you? or one of your competitors? do you think any non communist country will ever allow one of those stolen jets to land at their airports?
their biggest source of income before the war was gas sales to Europe, a source of income they won't have to fall back on after hostilities cease, as the Europeans scramble for alternate sources of energy. they won't go back to putin's dirty gas once it is available again. if and when sanctions are lifted, it will take decades for the russian economy to recover from putin's insane war. 
The russians have lost already, they are now doing as much harm to their own people and economy as they are to Ukraine.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 10, 2022)

The mad midget isn't looking to hot, his shirtless pony days are over.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2022)

yeah that's the way to take care of a hangover.....toad venom.....wait what?????





__





A Russian oil tycoon was found dead after reportedly being treated with toad venom to cure a hangover






www.msn.com


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2022)

of all the electronics out there.....so russian is taping GPS to the aircraft.......talk bout cheap, so that's where that stolen money went to









Downed Russian fighter jets are being found with basic GPS 'taped to the dashboards,' UK defense minister says


As the invasion of Ukraine drags on, evidence is emerging that much of Russia's military equipment is outdated and often ineffective.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2022)

might wanna look up next time buddy.....js






yeah that's gonna leave a mark......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah that's the way to take care of a hangover.....toad venom.....wait what?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have a whole host of traditional folk remedies like ant bites and shit like that, if you think medical ignorance and misinformation are an issue for America, then Russia is whole new world of weird.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> of all the electronics out there.....so russian is taping GPS to the aircraft.......talk bout cheap, so that's where that stolen money went to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen pics of hand held GPS in russian cockpits from years ago, it's not a new problem.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> of all the electronics out there.....so russian is taping GPS to the aircraft.......talk bout cheap, so that's where that stolen money went to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They use glonass satellites for GPS, even cheap western commercial and hobby drones use multiple GPS systems like GPS the EUs and glonass too, for increased accuracy and reliability. It's yet another reason they will lose the war, it's turning out like the Wizard of Oz when the dog toto pulled the curtain back on the wizard and found him at the controls, but naked and jerking off.

Vlad had a Potemkin army, a false front of PR hiding a rotten and incompetent military that was exposed for what it really was when put to the test. The legend of the mighty red army is gone and soon most of Vlad's army will be gone too and along with it the fear of it by other countries, more of them will tell Vlad to go fuck himself, just as the Ukrainians did, they set the future pattern IMHO.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

So, how small will the next country Vlad will be able to invade be? If it has it's people behind the government and some western military aid? If he gets hammered enough in Ukraine and his army collapses with much of it's equipment captured or destroyed a pretty small country could take the fuckers on in a defensive war with timely outside help and some training and equipment beforehand. If the people are with you and motivated then reserve forces properly trained equipped and lead can do a lot against an army like Russia's, particularly if they are allied with other smaller nations. Unless Vlad signs a peace with Ukraine, they will be signing alliances with other countries in the region and will be the biggest kid on the block in the area for sometime to come, with Uncle Sam's help. Georgia and Belarus are small countries and their only hope of independence from Russia would be joining with Ukraine in a military alliance. It might be best if Ukraine stays out of NATO, why bother when they have their arms, training and support. This will give them the freedom of action to pound Vlad until he stops being a pain in the ass to Ukraine and move the fight to other places.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 10, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The mad midget isn't looking to hot, his shirtless pony days are over.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131235


fuck he looks rough, a year ago i would have said he looked in his 50s, now he looks every day of 70. you can't hide weight loss in your face, and the receding hairline...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2022)

Belarus is gonna be a problem with Yosh at the wheel, get him out then things would change. Now Georgia on the other hand, now they if they wanted to, they could rise up and start another war and take those 2 states back and maybe even expand to include the sea of azov....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2022)

looks like the counter offensive in Kharhiv direction is really taking hold, from the map they are gonna try to cut the russian off any retreat


----------



## HGCC (May 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Support motivated people who want to be free and will fight for it, support people not strong men. The current battle is against strongmen and authoritarians, not a long discredited ideology. It is very much for liberal democracy, we don't need to spread it, as much as support it when it arises. It is also against corruption, in Ukraine too and that's why they elected Zelenskiy and his party, to try and deal with it by moving closer to the EU with it's regulations and checks on corruption.
> 
> Ukraine is the best bet Uncle Sam has had for a long time, it will change the face of Europe, end Russia as a super power, other than using nukes to commit suicide with for the most part. It will also greatly promote the cause of freedom, because courage is contagious, Russia will be weak and was an empire of conquest by ethnic Russians for the most part. Belarus might be next and Georgia has a score to settle too, much depends on how badly Vlad's army is destroyed in Ukraine and what he has left afterwards. All former Republics will be against them and perhaps will form a defensive military alliance against them to ensure their future independence. A few years could see Ukraine, Belarus, Georgia and perhaps others in a defensive alliance against Russian aggression.


Dammit....the both sides trolls really suck. I don't talk American imperialism anymore because those that do are generally full of shit and then badly segue into some terrible point about their terrible views. There is a pretty long history of replacing a strongman dictator with a different one that aligns with our business interests, in the name of liberal democracy. I'm cynical, what can I say.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Belarus is gonna be a problem with Yosh at the wheel, get him out then things would change. Now Georgia on the other hand, now they if they wanted to, they could rise up and start another war and take those 2 states back and maybe even expand to include the sea of azov....


That's Yushchenko's problem, he no longer will have Vlad to back him and his own army might feel more confident. His opposition is so strong the Russians are near occupying the place now. Secret Ukrainian talks with some elements in their military could result in a coup and Ukrainian help, after they dealt enough with the Russians would mean it succeeds. They stage a coup, blow the rail lines from Russia and hold out long enough to get recognized and officially ask for Ukrainian help. If Vlad wants to continue to fight, give him one, on your terms and a place and time of your choosing. Defeat Russia and then a coup in Belarus before Vlad's military can recover.

When you win a battle it is best to exploit your victory while the enemy is stunned, weak and confused. You can be ready to go and take advantage of circumstances, like if the Russians kill Vlad and his successor is scrambling for power, then the do the Belarus coup.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It might be best if Ukraine stays out of NATO, why bother when they have their arms, training and support. This will give them the freedom of action to pound Vlad until he stops being a pain in the ass to Ukraine and move the fight to other places.


it never occured to you that that is the U.S.'s plan for them?


----------



## printer (May 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck he looks rough, a year ago i would have said he looked in his 50s, now he looks every day of 70. you can't hide weight loss in your face, and the receding hairline...











Trump’s Social Media Photos Reportedly Altered to Make Him Look Thinner and His Hands Bigger


Gizmodo found at least three instances of altered photos on the president's Facebook page in the past few months.




slate.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Dammit....the both sides trolls really suck. I don't talk American imperialism anymore because those that do are generally full of shit and then badly segue into some terrible point about their terrible views. There is a pretty long history of replacing a strongman dictator with a different one that aligns with our business interests, in the name of liberal democracy. I'm cynical, what can I say.


This bunch in Ukraine ain't Afghanistan, they will die with the weapons we give them in their hands, this is a war of national salvation and survival. America's mistake in Vietnam was it was fighting a national independence movement, in the wake of asshole French colonialism. It wasn't really a war against communism, it wasn't communism that motivated them, it was a way to get Russian help, for them it was a war of national liberation. That is why America and the South lost in Vietnam, they were up against an irresistible force. The Russians are in the same spot now, on their doorstep and the enemy is just as able and even better supplied and equipped than they were. The pros in the US military know they were beat fair and square and learned lessons from it, those lessons are being used against Russia in Ukraine now, using the same rules of proxy war.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 10, 2022)

Shouldn't Vlad plant some Nazi shit around so the world can see he's doing good.

I've seen more Nazis in Charlottesville. Just sayin.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it never occured to you that that is the U.S.'s plan for them?


i think all of EU and the US has plans for them....especially when it comes to the natural gas they have


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it never occured to you that that is the U.S.'s plan for them?


I figure Uncle Sam will use them to beat on Vlad and cause them endless shit and trouble. Ukraine might be enthusiastic about this, since if Vlad is having trouble in other places, it gets him off their back. Like I said, with western help, Ukraine will be the strongest military power on the continent in a couple of years or less and can form a NATO like alliance of former nervous soviet republics to contain Russia. If anybody doesn't think China will take advantage in central Asia with it's minerals and oil is naïve or mad. 80% of the Russian population lives in Europe, west of the Urals, near to both Belarus and Ukraine, most live in cites that are not distant at all, if Belarus and Ukraine were liberated. Finland joining NATO will mean TV and radio transmitters on the border directing broadcasts to St. Petersburg, Russia's second largest city. The cultural, linguistic and family ties are too strong and an iron curtain down the middle of the Russian speaking world won't work very well for Russian dictators. Even after this war, most of the refugees in Ukraine will be Russians who agree with Ukrainian culture and politics of liberal democracy. Most of Russia's brains will end up in Ukraine eventually, all their dissident TV and radio people will. The fastest way to change Russia culturally and politically is with a free Belarus and powerhouse Ukraine, with a military they dare not fuck with.

I'm sure the big brains and policy wonks at state and the CIA are cumming in their shorts and panties at the possibilities this open can of worms presents. If an ill informed dummy like me can think of it they can do much better!  Vlad truly fucked himself in a epic way, this one will be remembered for ages and they might put something on the wall at Foggy Bottom to commemorate it. Seriously, America could not have fucked Vlad any more than he fucked himself and it presented the perfect opportunity for retribution for inflicting Trump on ya. Anybody who would do that needs to be utterly destroyed and ole Joe just found the key and guess what, it doesn't cost very much at all and will most likely be paid back from Russian money eventually. This is much better and more efficient than Iraq or Vietnam, when ya back people who are worth a fuck and share your values.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 10, 2022)

Some russian citizens have formed a underground railroad to help smuggle ukraine people that were kidnapped by putin back to ukraine.


----------



## Sativied (May 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i think all of EU and the US has plans for them....especially when it comes to the natural gas they have


Please elaborate. Does them still refer to Ukraine?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Please elaborate. Does them still refer to Ukraine?


yes it does, Ukraine has one of the largest natural gas reserves sitting right under them, and for the most part it's un-tapped, that reserve could power the eu for years to come


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They use glonass satellites for GPS, even cheap western commercial and hobby drones use multiple GPS systems like GPS the EUs and glonass too, for increased accuracy and reliability. It's yet another reason they will lose the war, it's turning out like the Wizard of Oz when the dog toto pulled the curtain back on the wizard and found him at the controls, but naked and jerking off.
> 
> Vlad had a Potemkin army, a false front of PR hiding a rotten and incompetent military that was exposed for what it really was when put to the test. The legend of the mighty red army is gone and soon most of Vlad's army will be gone too and along with it the fear of it by other countries, more of them will tell Vlad to go fuck himself, just as the Ukrainians did, they set the future pattern IMHO.


*Potemkin village*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Jump to navigationJump to search
In politics and economics, a *Potemkin village* is any construction (literal or figurative) whose sole purpose is to provide an external façade to a country that is faring poorly, making people believe that the country is faring better. The term comes from stories of a fake portable village built by Grigory Potemkin, former lover of Empress Catherine II, solely to impress the Empress during her journey to Crimea in 1787.[1] While modern historians agree that accounts of this portable village are exaggerated, the original story was that Potemkin erected phony portable settlements along the banks of the Dnieper River in order to impress the Russian Empress; the structures would be disassembled after she passed, and re-assembled farther along her route to be viewed again as if another example. The term is a translation of the Russian: потёмкинские деревни (IPA: /pɐˈtʲɵmkʲɪnskʲɪɪ dʲɪˈrʲɛvnʲɪ/; romanization: _potyómkinskiye derévni_).[_citation needed_]






__





Potemkin village - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Learn something new every day thanks to @DIY-HP-LED!


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2022)

Just heard.

Russia is using Soviet-era Missiles..they're weakening.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yes it does, Ukraine has one of the largest natural gas reserves sitting right under them, and for the most part it's un-tapped, that reserve could power the eu for years to come


Yep, tap right into the existing pipelines for Russian gas, all those oil companies who were in Russia trying to make deals could get enough gas from Ukraine, as quick as the short pipeline can be built. Even if it only lasted a decade it would be enough for Europe to fully transition and it would keep the German petrochemical industry going for a long time. Germany really should play nice to Ukraine if they are concerned about oil and gas. Also the revenues will help Ukraine to recover very quickly, if they were selling as much gas and petroleum to Europe as Russia did. Then there is the black sea shortcut from the middle east for tankers and containerships from Asia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Just heard.
> 
> Russia is using Soviet-era Missiles..they're weakening.


Almost everything they have is soviet era, some has been upgraded and most has not been even maintained. They have few precision weapons and must use basically WW2 bombs and missiles that can hit an area not a precise point like a rail bridge. Soon the Ukrainians will be able to destroy Russian rail bridges hundreds of miles inside Russia with pin point accuracy. Critical rail bridges over rivers at strategic locations will slow them down for a long time, the way they operate and their dependence on rail transport. Just changing the railway gauge to European from Russian will stop them at the borders for many former soviet republics and would be a worth while national security measure, maybe the EU and Uncle Sam can help. If Ukraine did it, the Russians would be stopped at the borders unless they had trucks. Tanks traveling long distances get worn out pretty fast and need to have their tracks replaced or rebuilt. Getting them off the trains and onto the roads will cripple them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

I don't think Turkey will allow any more Russian ships into the black sea, military ones for sure, until it gets guarantees, real ones from Russia about peace in the place. Turkey has been a victim of this war, it gets most of it's grain from Ukraine and it's oil and gas from Russia, the economy is on the rocks, inflation at 70% and Erdogan wants his Black sea canal so bad he can taste it. A liberated Ukraine and freedom of the black sea is just what he needs to make his canal work and the region prosper. That would mean a liberated Crimea too and the destruction of the bridge at Kerch, which limits large ships from the sea of Asov and was partly designed to cut Ukraine off from the sea. A prosperous liberal democratic Ukraine with strong ties to the EU would dramatically increase Black sea traffic to Europe and new facilities would be built, another reason to change the rail gauge in Ukraine, trade with Europe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

*Finland and Sweden Aim for NATO Membership, Prompting Russia’s Fury*


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2022)

yeah that's gonna screw ol pooty......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Shouldn't Vlad plant some Nazi shit around so the world can see he's doing good.
> 
> I've seen more Nazis in Charlottesville. Just sayin.


There ya go, he should invade the American south, lot's of Nazi's and fascist there, why they even elect them!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | ruzzians are Running Away from Kharkiv*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

Yep, Ukraine is gonna go the whole nine yards in Crimea, win in the east and break Vlad's army there, then due south is the next direction and the bridge at Kerch is toast. Just as soon as the Russians are dealt with in the east, new shit arrives from Uncle Sam and a few more regiments of troops are trained. The Ukrainians just about said it is their intention now, they have met the enemy, taken his measure, know how to defeat him and will soon have the means to do so. Vlad should have been nicer to Uncle Sam instead of kicking him in the nuts. He would have been better of nuking America while on the phone with Trump telling about his new Trump tower in Moscow with easy financing...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Poroshenko: Key Negotiator On The Peace Talks With Russia Is The Ukrainian Armed Forces*


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> *Potemkin village*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> ...


just like north korea and their fake buildings


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> of all the electronics out there.....so russian is taping GPS to the aircraft.......talk bout cheap, so that's where that stolen money went to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good ol Wish.com to the russian rescue.

VLAD approved


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 10, 2022)

Bombs away !


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 10, 2022)

Looks like that “ russian soldier body dump in Donetsk “ will need to be expanded.


----------



## printer (May 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> *Potemkin village*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> ...


More common than you might think.


----------



## printer (May 10, 2022)

I know the newest Russian cammo for its tanks. They will print out on a king sized bed sheet the image of the top of the tank with its turret blown off.

This year's new Christmas toy. Who will be the first to replace the Joker with a 3D printed Russian tank?


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Almost everything they have is soviet era, some has been upgraded and most has not been even maintained. They have few precision weapons and must use basically WW2 bombs and missiles that can hit an area not a precise point like a rail bridge. Soon the Ukrainians will be able to destroy Russian rail bridges hundreds of miles inside Russia with pin point accuracy. Critical rail bridges over rivers at strategic locations will slow them down for a long time, the way they operate and their dependence on rail transport. Just changing the railway gauge to European from Russian will stop them at the borders for many former soviet republics and would be a worth while national security measure, maybe the EU and Uncle Sam can help. If Ukraine did it, the Russians would be stopped at the borders unless they had trucks. Tanks traveling long distances get worn out pretty fast and need to have their tracks replaced or rebuilt. Getting them off the trains and onto the roads will cripple them.


Russia is asking for it's POWs


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2022)

printer said:


> I know the newest Russian cammo for its tanks. They will print out on a king sized bed sheet the image of the top of the tank with its turret blown off.
> 
> This year's new Christmas toy. Who will be the first to replace the Joker with a 3D printed Russian tank?


Because surely you can't tell by the size of it it's still in use.

I noticed 'O' on the tanks now..who/what is that?


----------



## printer (May 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Because surely you can't tell by the size of it it's still in use.
> 
> I noticed 'O' on the tanks now..who/what is that?


I think they are using poor quality paint and the colors are not coming out right.


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Bombs away !


I just love the quiet of drone footage bombing.


----------



## printer (May 10, 2022)

*Russia's invasion of Ukraine at 'bit of a stalemate' -U.S. intel official*
Russia's war in Ukraine is at a "bit of a stalemate" and Russian President Vladimir Putin appears to be preparing for a long conflict, top U.S. intelligence officials said on Tuesday.

Russia, which calls the invasion "a special military operation," poured more troops into Ukraine for a huge offensive last month in the eastern part of the country but its gains have been slow.

Russia's assault on Kyiv was beaten back in March by Ukrainian resistance.









Russia's invasion of Ukraine at 'bit of a stalemate' -U.S. intel official


WASHINGTON (Reuters) -Russia's war in Ukraine is at a "bit of a stalemate" and Russian President Vladimir Putin appears to be preparing for a long conflict, top U.S. intelligence officials said on Tuesday. Russia, which calls the invasion "a special military operation," poured more troops into...




www.yahoo.com





*In the United States called the situation in Ukraine "stalemate"*
US military intelligence chief Scott Berrier called the situation in the battle zone in Ukraine a "stalemate". It is reported by RIA Novosti .

“I would characterize it as that the Russians are not winning and the Ukrainians are not winning, and we are kind of in a state of stalemate,” he said.

According to him, the stalemate may drag on if Moscow does not decide to mobilize additional forces to participate in the military operation in Ukraine.

Earlier, the US National Intelligence Agency said that they did not see a "negotiated way" to resolve the conflict in Ukraine. According to Haynes, the situation in Ukraine in the near future may take the path of further escalation. As the head of the National Intelligence Service clarified, this may be facilitated by Kiev 's desire to solve the problem by military means.








В США назвали ситуацию на Украине «патовой»


Шеф военной разведки США Скотт Беррье назвал «патовой» ситуацию в зоне боев на Украине. «Я бы охарактеризовал ее как то, что русские не побеждают и украинцы не побеждают, и мы отчасти в состоянии пата», — заявил он. По его словам, пат может затянуться, если Москва не решится на мобилизацию...




lenta-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (May 10, 2022)

Could the Russians twisted the dictator's are to open another front? If I was Putin I would make sure of it.

*Belarus announced the deployment of "special operations forces" on the border with Ukraine*
The Chief of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Belarus, Viktor Gulevich, said that Ukraine had built up an armed group of up to 20,000 people on the border and this required a response. “In order to ensure security ... in the southern direction, the forces of the special operations forces units are deployed in three tactical directions,” Mr. Gulevich explained. His statement is given in the Telegram channel of the Ministry of Defense of Belarus.

Earlier today, on May 10, Belarusian Defense Minister Viktor Khrenin announced the start of the second stage of a surprise inspection of troops. The first stage started on May 4th. Checking the troops, as representatives of the armed forces of Belarus explained, is a response to NATO exercises.

On the territories of Poland, Lithuania and Latvia, from May 1 to May 27, NATO exercises "Defender of Europe-2022" are being held. They involve 18,000 servicemen from more than 20 states, including the United States.

On May 5, Deputy Chief of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Belarus Ruslan Kosygin said that from the troops participating in the exercises, "strike groups can be created in the shortest possible time for their use, including in the Belarusian direction."

Viktor Gulevich said today that within the framework of the Defender of Europe exercises, “issues on the use of reconnaissance and sabotage forces, landings, and the use of special operations forces” are being worked out.

All this, according to him, "does not indicate the peaceful orientation of these exercises." “Based on this, the armed forces have developed a whole range of measures aimed at countering possible threats,” he added.

According to Viktor Gulevich, as part of the second stage of the surprise inspection of troops, “battalion-tactical groups have been advanced to the western and northwestern operational directions.” “To reinforce them, air defense units, missile troops and artillery units are being deployed, which will ensure their combat functioning,” Mr. Gulevich said.








Белоруссия объявила о развертывании «сил специальных операций» на границе с Украиной


Подробнее на сайте




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2022)

hmm interesting...push out and head to the slide towards the east to cut the Russians off.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524113813024690176


----------



## printer (May 10, 2022)

*Belarus will deploy special operations forces on the border with Ukraine* 
Belarus will deploy units of special operations forces in response to the creation of a 20,000-strong group of Ukrainian troops near its borders, said Chief of the General Staff - First Deputy Defense Minister Viktor Gulevich, quoted by the Telegram channel of the Belarusian military department.

"The grouping created by the Armed Forces of Ukraine in the southern operational direction <...> demands a response from us. In order to ensure the security of the Republic of Belarus in the southern direction, special operations forces units are deployed in three tactical directions," said the Chief of the General Staff.

According to him, as part of the second stage of checking the immediate reaction forces, battalion tactical groups are being advanced to the western and northwestern directions. They will be reinforced by air defense units, missile forces and artillery, which will ensure their combat functioning. 

Gulevich noted that the United States and its NATO allies are also building up their military presence near the border of the republic: this grouping has more than doubled in half a year. In addition, the deputy minister added, a group carrying cruise missiles appeared in the Mediterranean and Baltic Seas , and an aviation group increased in Poland and the Baltic countries.

"All this indicates a growing threat to the Republic of Belarus," Gulevich said.

In addition, NATO is conducting large-scale Defender of Europe maneuvers and seven more exercises in the countries neighboring Belarus, where the use of reconnaissance and sabotage forces and special operations forces, as well as landings, are practiced. All this, according to Gulevich, does not testify to the peaceful orientation of these exercises.

On May 4, a sudden check of the reaction forces began in Belarus . The purpose of the exercise was to assess the readiness and ability of military personnel to respond quickly to the emergence of crisis situations. Starting today, the second stage of testing has started.








Белоруссия развернет силы специальных операций на границе с Украиной


Белоруссия развернет подразделения сил спецопераций в ответ на создание у ее границ 20-тысячной группировки украинских войск, заявил начальник Генштаба — первый РИА Новости, 10.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Bombs away !


Had to compensate for windage, bombing in a breeze is an issue.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2022)

i didn't do that.....







classic


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Finland and Sweden Aim for NATO Membership, Prompting Russia’s Fury*


They didn't get Putin's 'consent'.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

part of their victory celebrations on TV the Russians showed Soviet people from before and during the war and veterans. Well one of the images they showed was Bonnie and Clyde, yep the gangsters. The Ukrainians issued a challenge to Colbert to see who else they could find in the images shown, they just googled images, so anybody from the past could be a soviet ww2 Hero!

This former soldier and corn fed all American boy has news on the war and covers it regularly.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russian Army Suffers Major Blow - Is Failure Near?*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

A Ukrainian civilian phoned in their death sentence and artillery did the rest.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rotting dead bodies of Russian soldiers found in liberated village near Kharkiv*


----------



## Bagginski (May 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Good ol Wish.com to the russian rescue.
> 
> VLAD approved
> 
> View attachment 5131313View attachment 5131314


Not everyone haunts the corridors of eBay, but those who have over the last 20+ have seen an INCREDIBLE range and amount of Soviet-era military gear, tech, *vehicles* being sold there for cheap, cheap, cheap

That’s also “where the money went”


----------



## Bagginski (May 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So, how small will the next country Vlad will be able to invade be?


Moldova, of course…jumbo Graneda


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Moldova, of course…jumbo Graneda


They might have trouble getting to it and resupplying the troops the have in Transnistria now will be hard and they don't have many there. I doubt many there will want join Russia under the sanctions shithouse now, their standard of living would be much higher in Moldova and the EU is giving them lot's of military aid now, I imagine it would include a few Javelins and stingers among other goodies, then there are the Carpathian mountains and the excellent defensive opportunities they present.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

*War in Ukraine: why is Russia’s army so weak? | The Economist*





As Russia celebrates Victory Day, our defence correspondent considers why the Russian army has performed so badly in Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

Let's see, they make death threats on twitter against the owner of twitter. Well Elon does believe in free speech and will let Donald back on, but I suspect Donald will be in a cage before then. He still has work to do tearing the GOP apart over, his vengeance tour, endorsing psychos and lunatics, the big lie and making it their main thing for 2022, in the face of J6 and legal trouble.

It looks like Putin might be counting on the midterms too, if the republicans win, Trump will force them to cut funding for Ukraine after Vlad gives him a call, a few mean tweets should do it.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Uh, Looks Like Russia’s Space Chief Threatened Elon Musk on Twitter


Musk alleges the Roscosmos head threatened him for supplying the Ukrainian military with Starlink terminals.




www.popularmechanics.com


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (May 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think Turkey will allow any more Russian ships into the black sea, military ones for sure, until it gets guarantees, real ones from Russia about peace in the place. Turkey has been a victim of this war, it gets most of it's grain from Ukraine and it's oil and gas from Russia, the economy is on the rocks, inflation at 70% and Erdogan wants his Black sea canal so bad he can taste it. A liberated Ukraine and freedom of the black sea is just what he needs to make his canal work and the region prosper. That would mean a liberated Crimea too and the destruction of the bridge at Kerch, which limits large ships from the sea of Asov and was partly designed to cut Ukraine off from the sea. A prosperous liberal democratic Ukraine with strong ties to the EU would dramatically increase Black sea traffic to Europe and new facilities would be built, another reason to change the rail gauge in Ukraine, trade with Europe.


Poor, poor Erdogan- now he can see what a real den of thieves he belongs to..time to chose.


----------



## schuylaar (May 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Let's see, they make death threats on twitter against the owner of twitter. Well Elon does believe in free speech and will let Donald back on, but I suspect Donald will be in a cage before then. He still has work to do tearing the GOP apart over, his vengeance tour, endorsing psychos and lunatics, the big lie and making it their main thing for 2022, in the face of J6 and legal trouble.
> 
> It looks like Putin might be counting on the midterms too, if the republicans win, Trump will force them to cut funding for Ukraine after Vlad gives him a call, a few mean tweets should do it.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I agree Putin is milking this for 2022; Donald is busy. Truth Social.



"if I die under mysterious circumstance, it's been nice knowing ya!"


----------



## schuylaar (May 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Update from Ukraine | ruzzians are Running Away from Kharkiv*


This guy is really good if you really want to know the theater.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

Looks like the Ukrainians are using commercial drones on autonomous missions to destroy parked Russian equipment at night. They can't be jammed, but the GPS can be, if they have the gear deployed. If you look at the left of the OSD you will see it swtich from waypoint mode to loiter mode, hover over a GPS coordinate. Also notice there is zero signal strength, they are not sending control signals to the drone, but it appears to be sending video data back. The drone moves and the operator can't be located by transmitted signals. The target was designated and located by another drone and the coordinates programmed in before launch, flying autonomously can can extend the range too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Let's see, they make death threats on twitter against the owner of twitter. Well Elon does believe in free speech and will let Donald back on, but I suspect Donald will be in a cage before then. He still has work to do tearing the GOP apart over, his vengeance tour, endorsing psychos and lunatics, the big lie and making it their main thing for 2022, in the face of J6 and legal trouble.
> 
> It looks like Putin might be counting on the midterms too, if the republicans win, Trump will force them to cut funding for Ukraine after Vlad gives him a call, a few mean tweets should do it.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


well boo fucking hoo bitch...you got involved in a war with a country that has a long history of attempted assassinations, what the fuck did you think was going to happen? money doesn't protect you from homicidal psychopaths with a nations's resources behind them.
you involved yourself, fucking deal with the consequences like a man


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> This guy is really good if you really want to know the theater.


He's an airline pilot, or was before the war. If Ukraine ended up with ex American C130s (Hercules) one day for military transport, he could be flying one, or even training pilots. Right now he's a displaced person living in western Ukraine trying to scratch out a living and support the war effort.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well boo fucking hoo bitch...you got involved in a war with a country that has a long history of attempted assassinations, what the fuck did you think was going to happen? money doesn't protect you from homicidal psychopaths with a nations's resources behind them.
> you involved yourself, fucking deal with the consequences like a man


It's really Elon's starlink that has a serious hair up their ass. Using it to control cheap drones that can be near stealth to the Russians, Elon is now part of the American industrial complex and his company is also vital for American access in space. Starlink has such a low latency and high data rate that you can fly a fighter drone with 4K vision and multiple cameras and sensors from the other side of the planet, just as you can play a video game like a flight sim now. Needless to say Uncle Sam needs to control this technology and limit it's use for such things to allies. It uses phase array antennas that don't need to track satellites and connectivity will increase as latency decreases as more satellites go up. So something like a Bayraktar drone with two phased array antennas buried in the wings and a diversity transceiver is easily possible. These could be given to say a ring of former soviet republics in a NATO like defensive military alliance against Russian aggression. America can monitor them, control them or pull the pin on them in an instant, if circumstances required. We saw how effective these drone were in Ukraine and these would be very hard to jam and the quality of the data feed would be orders of magnitude better. They would be more stealth and their range limited only by design and fuel supply.

Russia needs to be worried about this much more than Elon providing some internet services to Ukraine. This is a military technology game changer they can't match that can be deployed to their many nervous neighbors, along with things like Javelins and NLAWs. It is also fully controlled by America and it can monitor and cut off the service at anytime and can give small allied countries a real edge against Russia. They are cheap and you can make an air force out of gamers and make the drones for cheap, cranking them out like a WW2 aircraft factory from any warehouse, not much special equipment is required and most of it is from mass produced parts bought abroad, from China for cheap too. All ya need is Starlink, Elon owns that and Uncle Uncle Sam pays him well. 

If one goes down in Russia after attacking something, blame Elon!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's really Elon's starlink that has a serious hair up their ass. Using it to control cheap drones that can be near stealth to the Russians, Elon is now part of the American industrial complex and his company is also vital for American access in space. Starlink has such a low latency and high data rate that you can fly a fighter drone with 4K vision and multiple cameras and sensors from the other side of the planet, just as you can play a video game like a flight sim now. Needless to say Uncle Sam needs to control this technology and limit it's use for such things to allies. It uses phase array antennas that don't need to track satellites and connectivity will increase as latency decreases as more satellites go up. So something like a Bayraktar drone with two phased array antennas buried in the wings and a diversity transceiver is easily possible. These could be given to say a ring of former soviet republics in a NATO like defensive military alliance against Russian aggression. America can monitor them, control them or pull the pin on them in an instant, if circumstances required. We saw how effective these drone were in Ukraine and these would be very hard to jam and the quality of the data feed would be orders of magnitude better. They would be more stealth and their range limited only by design and fuel supply.
> 
> Russia needs to be worried about this much more than Elon providing some internet services to Ukraine. This is a military technology game changer they can't match that can be deployed to their many nervous neighbors, along with things like Javelins and NLAWs. It is also fully controlled by America and it can monitor and cut off the service at anytime and can give small allied countries a real edge against Russia. They are cheap and you can make an air force out of gamers and make the drones for cheap, cranking them out like a WW2 aircraft factory from any warehouse, not much special equipment is required and most of it is from mass produced parts bought abroad, from China for cheap too. All ya need is Starlink, Elon owns that and Uncle Uncle Sam pays him well.
> 
> If one goes down in Russia after attacking something, blame Elon!


yeah, and any other country on the planet can use the same technology to commit genocide, to kill civilians, to carry out assassinations...you say it can be shut down remotely, but there are a lot of talented hackers out there, at least as good as the people musk has working for him, i wouldn't count on that being a very effective off switch...
and what happens to all that hardware after the conflicts are over? how many units get new id and then reported as destroyed? how many hackers are going to learn to build their own terminals that bypass musk's security? anything the tech sector can build, civilian hackers can disassemble, alter to their liking, and reassemble in a few days.
i think we may be blaming elon for a lot in a couple of years.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2022)

when someone build a better mouse trap, there is always, and i mean always a better mouse


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, and any other country on the planet can use the same technology to commit genocide, to kill civilians, to carry out assassinations...you say it can be shut down remotely, but there are a lot of talented hackers out there, at least as good as the people musk has working for him, i wouldn't count on that being a very effective off switch...
> and what happens to all that hardware after the conflicts are over? how many units get new id and then reported as destroyed? how many hackers are going to learn to build their own terminals that bypass musk's security? anything the tech sector can build, civilian hackers can disassemble, alter to their liking, and reassemble in a few days.
> i think we may be blaming elon for a lot in a couple of years.


Oh there are issues, but Elon presented the technology and Uncle Sam recognizes it's potential, other American and European companies will be in on the game as well as the Chinese. I'm not a big fan myself, but I recognize it's utility in intelligence, clandestine operations and by the military to destroy enemies. If the national security community and military don't have security and complete control of starlink for these kinds of operations, they won't be doing their jobs. I don't expect to see starlink on any RC planes or drones, but they are not the only issue. You can also control a plane and fly it FPV via a 4G cellphone network with a network dongle and sim card. I can post a YouTube video on how to do it etc. I noticed some of the commercial and military drones do this now too. Much of this stuff was posted on the RC groups forum awhile back, it's a pretty engineer heavy hobby, new things and products all the time, to a specialty market.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2022)

still can't believe Elon gonna do that to that asshat........oh yeah let give him a platform to spout shit.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> still can't believe Elon gonna do that to that asshat........oh yeah let give him a platform to spout shit.....


Or give him enough rope to hang himself.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Or give him enough rope to hang himself.


he's already done that.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> he's already done that.....


Donald's rope is so long that when they finally drop him through the trap door his head will pop off and he will bring the scaffolding down, preacher, republican, hangman and all in a cloud of dust and shit.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald's rope is so long that when they finally drop him through the trap door his head will pop off and he will bring the scaffolding down, preacher, republican, hangman and all in a cloud of dust and shit.


seems to me that rope is getting shorter and shorter, can't wait to see his face when indicments drop on his ass finally


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

American Puma drones from the same folks who make switchblades
*‎Zaporizhzhya defenders received the latest drones‎*






May 11, 2022 ‎Artillery and aerial reconnaissance in modern warfare play a huge role. Unmanned aerial vehicles are constantly in the air and help our defenders detect the movement of enemy equipment and manpower. No exception – and Zaporizhzhya region. That is why the servicemen of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in one of the Zaporizhzhya directions received drones of the "Puma" type. Enemies, our defenders say, do not hide! Subscribe to the channel and leave comments under the video! Your opinion is important to us! Post-news Zaporozhia. Video news Zaporozhia. News Zaporizhzhya today. Zaporozhian region Melitopol, Childbirth, Berdyansk, Primorsk, Tokmak, Vasilevka Sledite for TV5. Follow TV5: Website: ‎https://tv5.zp.ua/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

They got em running around like chickens in a panic, the guys with guns are miles away and this softens up the defensive positions before they arrive. I see they have expanded operations greatly with new drones and lot's of private and government international support. A couple of guys with guns won't kill nearly as many Russians as ones with a drone a few bombs and some spare batteries can. The drone can also take out parked tanks, trucks and APCs and other vehicles, imagine what a couple of dozen of them could do operating day and night 24/7 bombing drone style, no rest for the wicked. A half dozen of these guys would be a welcome addition to any combat unit and instead of the guys dealing with machine guns and tanks, the drones can, the day and night before they move out to attack. It's also a very cheap way to kill Russians and destroy or disable their equipment and logistics.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russian troops dug-in hit with drone-dropped improvised munition*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

Zaporizhzhia Region: Russian troops shell their own vehicles to avoid going to front


Iryna Balachuk - Monday, 9 May 2022, 08:50 In an attempt to avoid taking part in hostilities in Zaporizhzhia Region, Russian soldiers have shelled 20 of their own vehicles. Source: Zaporizhzhia Regional Military Administration on Telegram Quote from Zaporizhzhia Military Administration...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

*Ukrainian soldier uses Russian tank against Russian forces*


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2022)

so that's where that tank went....lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2022)

i wonder why...hmmm....maybe some of the citizens are feed up.....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524245754994470912


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524247559103033344


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2022)

__





Institute for the Study of War


The Ukrainian counteroffensive north of Kharkiv City continued to successfully push Russian forces toward the Russia-Ukraine border on May 10. Ukrainian forces liberated several towns north of Kharkiv City and continued pushing north of the recently




www.understandingwar.org





nice write up


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

WTF is this gizmo?

It's a GPS antenna tracker used to extend the range of a RC planes or drone's video link. by pointing a high gain antenna at it using GPS and cheap servos, or you can by a equally cheap tracker to mount the antenna on and control it with this. Mount it to and extendable pole stabilized by guy wires and tent pegs, so that it's 30 feet up in the air and the tracker head will lock the high gain antenna on the drone using it's GPS info. This can be used with a different long range antenna and be coupled to a low power 5.8ghz video transmitter ($20.) and everything controlled from a foxhole a mile away. Likewise with the control signal, it too can be pointed in a narrow beam at the drone by the tracker to avoid detection, extend range and it too is relayed from the remote foxhole.

The main things to note are the technical capabilities and the cost of the equipment when compared to military stuff where a precision artillery round can cost $40,000. Using this with dragon link for control and 1.3 GHZ for video would give a cheap drone long range and safety for the operator. Even the skinny antenna, battery and electronics would be hard to hit and knock out with artillery and the operator is a mile away in a foxhole, linked by low power HF signals that don't carry far at all.

Just to give folks an idea of costs, capabilities and why the Ukrainian drone and RC hobby community started all this shit with civilian equipment that nobody thought would work in a modern war zone. I works against the Russians at least, is cheap and readily available online. They also use dirt cheap munitions like anti tank grenades and hand grenades to kill troops and destroy million dollar equipment for $50 bucks. Destroy enough million dollar shit for $50 bucks and you will break anybody's bank, especially Vlad's.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> so that's where that tank went....lol


Well, ya know there are probably YouTube training videos online in Ukrainian about every aspect of operating and maintaining that tank, tactics for it's use too. Very useful for quickly training citizens in the use of captured equipment, self training.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> still can't believe Elon gonna do that to that asshat........oh yeah let give him a platform to spout shit.....


this is why i've never liked musk worth a fuck...he's not a philanthropist, or a humanitarian, he's a venture capitalist...he cashes in on peoples desire to be more energy efficient, then doesn't deliver what he promised. 
https://www.wired.com/2016/03/teslas-electric-cars-might-not-green-think/

https://www.forbes.com/sites/timabansal/2021/05/13/how-green-is-tesla-really/?sh=dbbac6e1576e

https://www.reuters.com/business/autos-transportation/lifetime-carbon-emissions-electric-vehicles-vs-gasoline-cars-2021-06-29/

until the grid goes green and quits using oil and coal, electric cars are going to be producing enough of a carbon footprint that they only cause minimal pollution reduction


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

*Ret. US Army Major points out 'tremendous failure' of Russian forces*





May 11, 2022 Ret. US Army Major Mike Lyons gives his analysis on the most recent attacks and troop movements in the Russian war against Ukraine.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is why i've never liked musk worth a fuck...he's not a philanthropist, or a humanitarian, he's a venture capitalist...he cashes in on peoples desire to be more energy efficient, then doesn't deliver what he promised.
> https://www.wired.com/2016/03/teslas-electric-cars-might-not-green-think/
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/timabansal/2021/05/13/how-green-is-tesla-really/?sh=dbbac6e1576e
> ...


venture capitalist....hmmmm...explains a lot why he's in Texas then


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2022)

and the turret goes......weeeeeeeee..


----------



## printer (May 11, 2022)

*Russia's international reserves fell by $13 billion over the month*
As of May 1, 2022, Russia's international reserves amounted to $593 billion. This is 2.2%, or $13.3 billion less than as of April 1, follows from the materials of the Bank of Russia. As of April 1, the reserves amounted to $606.4 billion. In March, they decreased by $10.7 billion.

After the start of the military operation of Russian troops in Ukraine, about $ 300 billion of Russia's gold and foreign exchange reserves were frozen due to anti-Russian Western sanctions. Bank of Russia Governor Elvira Nabiullina announced Russia's intention to challenge the asset freeze.








Международные резервы России за месяц сократились на $13 млрд


Подробнее на сайте




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog





*Auto sales fall below lockdown levels* *The market shrank by 78.5%*
The car market of the Russian Federation in April updated the anti-record: a total of 32.7 thousand new cars were sold. This is worse than the result of "black April" 2020, when the lockdown was in effect in the country due to the coronavirus, and dealerships did not work. Now the key problems remain the impossibility to put new cars of foreign brands on the market, including due to the crisis in the logistics of components due to military operations, as well as the lack of demand. Only one brand - Chery Exeed - was able to show sales growth, while shipments of cars to the market were led by at least several brands.

Sales of new passenger cars and light commercial vehicles in April fell by 78.5%, to 32.7 thousand units, follows from AEB data ( .pdf ). This is worse than the March result, when the market decreased by 62.9% (55.1 thousand units sold), as well as the results of April 2020 , when the country was under lockdown due to the coronavirus, and sales amounted to 38.9 thousand cars. According to the results of the past four months, the car market fell by 43% to 293.8 thousand units. The data does not include BMW and Mercedes-Benz sales, which are reported quarterly.









Автопродажи упали ниже уровня локдауна


Рынок сократился на 78,5%




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (May 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and the turret goes......weeeeeeeee..


Fly little birdy, fly.


----------



## printer (May 11, 2022)

*Biden oversaw US biological program in Ukraine, Defense Department says* 
Joe Biden coordinated the work of the executors of the US military biological program in Ukraine, said Igor Kirillov, head of the Radiation, Chemical and Biological Defense Forces of the Russian Armed Forces.

"The leaders of the Democratic Party are the ideologists of the US military-biological activities in Ukraine," the general said.

According to him, at first a legislative base was created to finance research directly from the federal budget. To do this, under state guarantees, they attracted funds from NGOs controlled by the Democratic Party.









Байден курировал биологическую программу США на Украине, заявило Минобороны


Джо Байден координировал работу исполнителей военно-биологической программы США на Украине, заявил начальник Войск радиационной, химической и биологической... РИА Новости, 11.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





*"We know everything about Russians." How Western intelligence helps the Ukrainian army*
Political, diplomatic and economic pressure on Moscow, the supply of weapons and military equipment - NATO countries continue to defiantly help Ukraine. However, support of a different kind remains behind the scenes: from the very beginning of the conflict, Western intelligence services have been continuously supplying Kyiv with intelligence. What exactly - in the material RIA Novosti.

Back in 2014, the Americans began to transfer satellite images of the Donbass and border areas to Ukraine. However, at first, they kept the appearance of decorum - they blacked out Russian military facilities and reduced the clarity of images. Canada has granted the Armed Forces limited access to the RADARSAT-2 satellite. And in 2015, the State Space Agency of Ukraine signed a contract with the European company Airbus Defense and Space on the use of data from the Pleiades-1 and Pleiades-2 spacecraft.

All eight years of the war in the Donbass, it was not so important. The positional nature of the armed conflict did not imply a sharp change in the operational situation. Now, however, all conventions are thrown aside. Intelligence from orbit arrives in Kyiv daily, in fact, in real time.









"Знаем о русских все". Как западные разведки помогают украинской армии


Политическое, дипломатическое и экономическое давление на Москву, поставки вооружений и боевой техники — страны НАТО продолжают демонстративно помогать Украине. РИА Новости, 11.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and the turret goes......weeeeeeeee..


I wonder do the Ukrainians have a contest to see who can make one pop up the highest? Or perhaps best landing with the barrel stuck into the ground at a 90 degree angle a perfect 10, he stuck that landing! Also depth of pentation by the barrel into the ground will settle close calls... handicapping for various surfaces... I can see the trophy of a lollopped T72 turret, with it's barrel stuck in the ground. It would kinda look like one of those Ukrainian sunflowers and might be a good name for the award.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2022)

printer said:


> *Biden oversaw US biological program in Ukraine, Defense Department says*
> Joe Biden coordinated the work of the executors of the US military biological program in Ukraine, said Igor Kirillov, head of the Radiation, Chemical and Biological Defense Forces of the Russian Armed Forces.
> 
> "The leaders of the Democratic Party are the ideologists of the US military-biological activities in Ukraine," the general said.
> ...


yeah, we were operating biological warfare labs right where the russians, the nosiests fucks alive, could surveil them with minimum effort...

as to giving the Ukrainians satellite imagery and intelligence, so fucking what if we are? what you gonna do about it, comrade? YOU made yourself our enemy, we didn't really give two shits about what your third rate empire was doing, as long as you played nice with the other kids...but you can't keep from kicking over everyone's sand castles and stealing their toys, so you fucking take what you get

(yes, i know this is russian propaganda, replying to it in that sense, even though the second story probably is true...i just don't give a fuck, i hope it's true)


----------



## printer (May 11, 2022)

*Volodin called on the US leadership to answer for participation in the conflict in Ukraine*
Speaker of the State Duma of the Russian Federation Vyacheslav Volodin said that the United States is taking part in hostilities in Ukraine.
According to Volodin, which the speaker of the State Duma expressed on Saturday, May 7, in his Telegram channel, this is confirmed by the words of US President Joe Biden , who demanded to stop leaks about the exchange of intelligence information with Ukraine.
Volodin also drew attention to the supply of weapons and equipment from the United States to the Ukrainian military, as well as to the American intelligence forces sent to help the Ukrainian Armed Forces.

Volodin said that Washington "essentially coordinates and develops military operations" in Ukraine, and the US leadership, according to the speaker of the State Duma of the Russian Federation , should be held accountable "for the crimes committed in Ukraine by the Kiev Nazi regime" and add to the list of war criminals.









Володин призвал руководство США к ответу за участие в конфликте на Украине


Спикер Государственной думы РФ <a href="http://whoiswho.dp.ru/cart/person/1873251/" rel="noopener ...




www-dp-ru.translate.goog





*The authorities of the Kherson region will ask Putin to include the region in Russia *
*MOSCOW, May 11 - RIA Novosti. *The authorities of the Kherson region will appeal to Vladimir Putin with a request to include the region into Russia, said Kirill Stremousov, deputy head of the regional military-civilian administration.

"The city of Kherson is Russia, no KhNR (Kherson People's Republic. - Ed.) will be created on the territory of the Kherson region, there will be no referenda. This will be one single decree based on the appeal of the leadership of the Kherson region to the President of the Russian Federation, and there will be please include the region in the full-fledged region of the Russian Federation," he said.









Власти Херсонской области попросят Путина включить регион в состав России


Власти Херсонской области обратятся к Владимиру Путину с просьбой включить регион в состав России, сообщил замглавы областной военно-гражданской администрации... РИА Новости, 11.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (May 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, we were operating biological warfare labs right where the russians, the nosiests fucks alive, could surveil them with minimum effort...
> 
> as to giving the Ukrainians satellite imagery and intelligence, so fucking what if we are? what you gonna do about it, comrade? YOU made yourself our enemy, we didn't really give two shits about what your third rate empire was doing, as long as you played nice with the other kids...but you can't keep from kicking over everyone's sand castles and stealing their toys, so you fucking take what you get


Can dish it out but can't take it. Just a normal bully.


----------



## printer (May 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder do the Ukrainians have a contest to see who can make one pop up the highest? Or perhaps best landing with the barrel stuck into the ground at a 90 degree angle a perfect 10, he stuck that landing! Also depth of pentation by the barrel into the ground will settle close calls... handicapping for various surfaces... I can see the trophy of a lollopped T72 turret, with it's barrel stuck in the ground. It would kinda look like one of those Ukrainian sunflowers and might be a good name for the award.


After the war there will be enough turrets to go around that everyone can get involved and then they can call it a legitimate sport. Olympics one day?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2022)

printer said:


> After the war there will be enough turrets to go around that everyone can get involved and then they can call it a legitimate sport. Olympics one day?


like crossing tossing the caber with punkin chunkin? i'd watch that, just to see an official or two get swatted


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder do the Ukrainians have a contest to see who can make one pop up the highest? Or perhaps best landing with the barrel stuck into the ground at a 90 degree angle a perfect 10, he stuck that landing! Also depth of pentation by the barrel into the ground will settle close calls... handicapping for various surfaces... I can see the trophy of a lollopped T72 turret, with it's barrel stuck in the ground. It would kinda look like one of those Ukrainian sunflowers and might be a good name for the award.


oh you know there is a couple of UA guys with a javalins, going "dude hold my beer, check this shit out"


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2022)

printer said:


> After the war there will be enough turrets to go around that everyone can get involved and then they can call it a legitimate sport. Olympics one day?


turret throwing?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> turret throwing?


"tossing"...the name has to have a flow, "turret tossing" flows....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

Attack Finland and soon Sweden before they join NATO and you are at war with the UK and Uncle Sam. Now Vlad, do something stupid and pay a horrible price.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Finnish President tells Russia 'You caused this' as he signs security pact with UK*


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2022)

printer said:


> After the war there will be enough turrets to go around that everyone can get involved and then they can call it a legitimate sport. Olympics one day?


Since tossing the caber is a sport … why not?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

Finland by itself is nothing Vlad would want to fuck with on a good day, he has 80% of his weak, incompetent and shitty army deployed in Ukraine and gobbled up much of his munitions and resources. He would like to attack, but knows better, especially now that he realizes how weak he is and Ukraine will destroy his army in Ukraine this summer or sooner. The Finns have a modern army, a huge trained reserve and make modern weapons that NATO uses, they have bomb shelters and strategic reserves of raw materials, energy and even pharmaceuticals. Now they have two nuclear powers and guarantees at their backs until they join NATO, Sweden is next up, but the Russians gotta go through Finland first to get to them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Since tossing the caber is a sport … why not?
> 
> View attachment 5131869


Make a light weight scale version and have tossing completions during break time at soccer games, he who sticks the landing at 90 degrees with the best penetration wins. It's the symbolism that counts anyway and it makes it more accessible... Of course it would have the traditional white Z on it as well as a Russian flag, maybe even a soviet one too, just for Vlad!


----------



## printer (May 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> turret throwing?


I like Turret Toss.


----------



## printer (May 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Make a light weight scale version and have tossing completions during break time at soccer games, he who sticks the landing at 90 degrees with the best penetration wins. It's the symbolism that counts anyway and it makes it more accessible... Of course it would have the traditional white Z on it as well as a Russian flag, maybe even a soviet one too, just for Vlad!


And have the kiddies get into it at an early age. Mini turrets and 2L pop bottles with vinegar and baking soda to toss-the-turret.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

printer said:


> And have the kiddies get into it at an early age. Mini turrets and 2L pop bottles with vinegar and baking soda to toss-the-turret.


Jez, just like the Russians!


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2022)

printer said:


> I like Turret Toss.


barrel bounce


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

printer said:


> And have the kiddies get into it at an early age. Mini turrets and 2L pop bottles with vinegar and baking soda to toss-the-turret.


Hey, every kid played war back in the day!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2022)

printer said:


> I like Turret Toss.


yeah it's kinda grown on me too....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

*Ukraine Russia conflict: Russian soldiers’ bodies ‘piling up’ in Ukraine*







*UK agrees to protect Finland and Sweden if attacked*





May 11, 2022 Boris Johnson has promised the UK will not hesitate to protect Sweden if it was attacked by Russia, describing Vladimir Putin as a "21st Century tyrant". 

Mr Johnson went on to sign a similar agreement with Finland - as both nations consider whether to join Nato. The prime minister insisted the alliance was “more important than ever”. But just how vital is Nato - and how might President Putin react to its expansion?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

They are dropping all kinds of shit on the Russians from antitank bombs to mortar rounds, including this DIY item made using glued on badminton birds as fins, war breeds innovation.






*Ukrainian 503rd Separate Marine Battalion Blow Russian Equipment Using Drone Dropping Bombs*
51,446 views May 11, 2022 Ukrainian 503rd Separate Marine Battalion Blow Russian Equipment Using Drone Dropping Bombs


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

Uncle Sam and Ukraine are hoping Belarus will attack, they can hold them with mostly reserves and Javelins. After a while all the soviet tanks and artillery will be given to the reserves to deal with such things. No way will the Belarus army invade now, they couldn't get them to do it before and now with lend lease and modern arms pouring in it would be suicide in no time flat. Poland could mass on their border and threaten to be in Minsk in hours and probably would be, even if they never had their forces in Ukraine. Lukashenko would end up living in Russia, or he would be dead, or in a cage like an animal on public display in Minsk, with a mob braying for his blood and his shorts full. As Vlad watched on live TV in Moscow...  
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Update from Ukraine | Military Map ruzzia FAILED ATTACK*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

*How does PUTIN hope to make the RUSSIAN ECONOMY BULLETPROOF? - VisualPolitik EN*






The Ukrainian war, the cruel and ruthless invasion of Ukraine, has not only been a huge nightmare on the battlefield, it is also having a far greater economic impact than expected, for Ukraine and also for Russia. What was announced as a special operation has ended up turning into an intense and tiresome war with an enormous cost in terms of lives, equipment and resources of all kinds. A war that has also unleashed an international reaction of such a caliber that it has surpassed any contingency plan managed by the Kremlin.

This has raised a few questions: How does Vladimir Putin hope to withstand international sanctions? Does the Russian president have any plans to win the economic war? What exactly are Russia's assets for fighting this battle? In this video we tell you.


----------



## topcat (May 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "tossing"...the name has to have a flow, "turret tossing" flows....


Turret put.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 11, 2022)

Welp …. Looks like a “ cardboard drone “ with sketchy performance. E for Effort. ( Sad Trombone ) 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503437049596157961
Wondering if Raytheon is throwing in some Coyotes for Ukrainians - out of line of sight loiter munitions.
Many can also have variable payloads including some dandy kinetic energy munitions to add some flair.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Ukraine Russia conflict: Russian soldiers’ bodies ‘piling up’ in Ukraine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make those dump sites a field of sunflowers - excellent way to compost the bastards and slap Putin in the face with fields of Russian “ flowers “ .
*I’m being serious about idea.


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are dropping all kinds of shit on the Russians from antitank bombs to mortar rounds, including this DIY item made using glued on badminton birds as fins, war breeds innovation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


worseminton


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are dropping all kinds of shit on the Russians from antitank bombs to mortar rounds, including this DIY item made using glued on badminton birds as fins, war breeds innovation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes …. Shuttle “ cocks “ dropped on head ….. SEE I wasn’t that far off when I posted that flying penis drone prank awhile back !


----------



## printer (May 11, 2022)




----------



## printer (May 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Welp …. Looks like a “ cardboard drone “ with sketchy performance. E for Effort. ( Sad Trombone )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually not to far off of what we used to do many years ago with foamboard RC planes.







I still have one in the shed I think. May not have the performance of a sculpted wing but you can fly a brick if you have enough power. The problem with traditional RC controls is you need to know how to fly them. The Switchblades and the drones have the smarts onboard to do the flying and the person at the controls just sends it where they want it to go. It won't let you stall an airplane, someone new to flying will not have the skill to fly one right away. Mind you, if it falls out of the sky you just send another one up. Cheap as long as you got a supply of parts. But the smarts are not that expensive to throw in. Just depends on what you have to work with.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 11, 2022)

printer said:


> Actually not to far off of what we used to do many years ago with foamboard RC planes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to build those old Comet Spitfire balsa models plus German triplanes. Ah good times …..


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 11, 2022)

Este rockets too . Shot those big Bertha rockets and pay loader rocket ( with mouse …. Sorry god ). 
Yeah I was *that kid. *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

*Boris Johnson promises to back Sweden and Finland in face of Russian threat | ITV News*


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Este rockets too . Shot those big Bertha rockets and pay loader rocket ( with mouse …. Sorry god ).
> Yeah I was *that kid. *


I built custom rockets around the Estes D-12 motor. They tended not to come down, by design. They did make a fine terminal shockwave.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Welp …. Looks like a “ cardboard drone “ with sketchy performance. E for Effort. ( Sad Trombone )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here build yer own with dollar tree foam board and hot glue, propulsion kits of a motor, esc and prop costs around $20 bucks online with free shipping from China. Free plans are in the YouTube description. this thing will carry a pound of plastic explosives Might cost less than a couple of hundred with an FC and GPS, plenty of cargo room and can go for many tens of miles.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*FT Spear - BUILD | Flite Test*






Flying it
*FliteTest Spear w/iNav Maiden, turning a man into a boy.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

printer said:


> Actually not to far off of what we used to do many years ago with foamboard RC planes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These things can make piloting easy and fpv is easier than LOS flying, they don't cost much.
*FPV Drone Flight Controller Explained*









FPV Drone Flight Controller Explained - Oscar Liang


The number of flight controllers on the racing drone market can be overwhelming for beginners. This guide explains the basics of flight controllers and the important factors in choosing the next FC for your quadcopter, FPV mini quad or racing drone.




oscarliang.com


----------



## Billy the Mountain (May 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Make those dump sites a field of sunflowers - excellent way to compost the bastards and slap Putin in the face with fields of Russian “ flowers “ .
> *I’m being serious about idea.
> 
> View attachment 5131933


The Ukranian woman from day 2 of the war was prophetic:


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 11, 2022)

Ruskie superstition


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

Another 6 captured Russian invaders sentenced to 8-15 years in prison - SBU


VALENTYNA ROMANENKO - WEDNESDAY, 11 MAY 2022, 16:21 According to documents from the Security Service of Ukraine (SBU), 6 Russian occupiers taken prisoner have been sentenced to 8-15 years. Source: Artem Dekhtyarenko, representative of the Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) Quote: "Six combatants...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

It's become clear now that the price for peace is the complete ejection of Russia from all Ukrainian territory and as complete destruction of the Russian army in Ukraine as possible. America and NATO want Russia weakened so it can project power beyond it's borders and the deal has been made. They get their country back and destroy Vlad's army, the price they pay will be in blood, but the rewards are freedom and prosperity with Russian money, gas revenue and agriculture fueling a post war boom, in addition to a Baltic sea short cut for ships to Europe and construction of new port facilities on the Black sea.

They will be a useful foil for Russia, can aid in the liberation Belarus and their independence and military strength can be used to keep Russia in check. They along with Belarus will make it impossible to put up an iron curtain through the middle of the Russian cultural world. Russia will see the prosperity of both countries and it will make it impossible for the old system to exist eventually. Many Russians with brains and talent will end up in Ukraine, just swear allegiance to liberal democracy and reject old Russian paranoia and imperialism. Ukraine is a modern multicultural democracy, the people are sophisticated enough to know the enemy is an idea, not the Russian people, those Russians who reject Putin and totalitarianism shouldn't have too much trouble.

Russians will be looking for jobs and Europeans will be looking for business and sales in post war Ukraine, contractors from all over the EU will be working there for years, getting that Russian money rebuilding war damage, drilling for gas and oil and building pipelines to Europe. Selling Europe a couple of billion or more in gas a day will do a lot for Ukraine's economy and recovery, not to mention their military, in two or three years Russia dare not tangle with Ukraine in a conventional war. All those combat experienced troops will drop their tools and put on their uniforms and pick up their guns. They will have the best equipment and arms Uncle Sam and the EU has to offer and can pay for them no problem with gas revenue.

They value education in Ukraine and invested in it and it shows with the younger generations especially, couple an educated population with capital and initiative, abundant natural resources and you have the making of a roaring economy. Most countries that have their infrastructure destroyed in war usually rebuild it in a few years, quicker with lot's of capital and the resources of the European continent. The whole country wasn't destroyed and not much more is likely to be destroyed as the Russians are driven back best estimates are around 20% was destroyed by the Russians and they should have the cash to cover most of it including the aid that was given being paid back. That would go over spectacularly well in America, to get billions returned from Ukraine with a big thank you note, Americans would like that, most would!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine blows up two Russian pontoon bridges*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

If the Russians keep lobbing missiles at Ukrainian cities from inside Russia after they are ejected, the Ukrainians can retaliate by destroying critical railway bridges deep inside Russia with precision weapons and that will cripple their economy even more and inflict massive pain on them for each missile fired at a Ukrainian city. Retaliation and retribution are things Vlad understands, so ya gotta speak his language to deal with him.

Why do I think the Ukrainians will win quicker than most predict?
The Ukrainians had almost a half million men through NATO combined arms training over the last seven years and they have reservists and territorials in the millions. They were mostly armed with soviet weapons and there were lot's laying around. Plus they are training fit young men and forming new regiments weekly.

They have superior artillery that can simply outrange the Russian artillery and destroy it with highly precise strikes guided by fire control radars and drones. They will destroy most of the Russian artillery, tanks vehicles supply dumps and fighting positions while out of range of the Russians, high mobility will aid in their survival too.

Then there are the drones, the recon ones and the military ones that fire rockets and drop guided bombs. Next the commercial ones adapted to war that can destroy dozens of Russian vehicles a night and kill soldiers during the day, as the video posted attest to. Finally there are the killer drones used to wipe out fighting vehicles and positions in advance, not to mention the ghost officer hunting killer drones.

The Ukrainians have high morale are motivated, have better training, equipment, leadership tactics, organization and logistics than the Russians do. Much of the Russian combat power has been negated by modern weapons like stingers for aircraft and Javelins for tanks

The Russians are running out of manpower have poor morale and training and their logistics and organization suck. Their officers are under a death sentence and the more senior the faster they get snuffed, they need to be near the front, but dare not go there for fear of being quickly killed. I suspect the Russian army will collapse, leaderless, panicking, running in disorder and confusion for the border after abandoning their vehicles for lack of fuel.

I suspect the long hard slog narrative is to fool Vlad, suck in more forces, send a message that we will go the distance and then set them up for the shocking surprise kill. They will defeat the Russians in the east, concentrate forces, drive south and blow the bridges at Kerch with missiles, when Vlad gets everything trapped inside Crimea. They will either be forced to burn their equipment or leave it for the future Ukrainian reserves, as they scramble to get out by sea and air.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 11, 2022)

Wondering what’s the latest with the “ Chernobyl Chuckleheads “ ( as I call them ) , the soldier / troops digging death trenches.

I mean they gotta be royally fucked - radioactive particulates tossed all over , up the nose / mouth / lungs / asshole and even dick hole from peeing on hot zone tree. Under their filthy nails , digging in they ass / eating with said ass fingers too …… *sorry I’m about to hurl 



I figure they will mysteriously disappear


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Wondering what’s the latest with the “ Chernobyl Chuckleheads “ ( as I call them ) , the soldier / troops digging death trenches.
> 
> I mean they gotta be royally fucked - radioactive particulates tossed all over , up the nose / mouth / lungs / asshole and even dick hole from peeing on hot zone tree. Under their filthy nails , digging in they ass / eating with said ass fingers too …… *sorry I’m about to hurl
> 
> ...


they went back to russia, from all reports, so they're probably dead or dying. putin doesn't give one fuck more about his own peoples lives than he does about Ukrainian lives.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Wondering what’s the latest with the “ Chernobyl Chuckleheads “ ( as I call them ) , the soldier / troops digging death trenches.
> 
> I mean they gotta be royally fucked - radioactive particulates tossed all over , up the nose / mouth / lungs / asshole and even dick hole from peeing on hot zone tree. Under their filthy nails , digging in they ass / eating with said ass fingers too …… *sorry I’m about to hurl
> 
> ...


Hey, lot's of soviets died giving Stalin the bomb, they used to have prisoners from the Gulags work with it with no protection and no knowledge of the danger. No expensive safety shit for them, progress was fast because people are disposable. This is what Vlad inherited, he is proud of it and rolls in it like a dog on a dead rotten cat. This is Vlad's world and his heritage a sick and warped society ravaged my a psycho with total power. Trump times a thousand and look how much he warped America and the fascist spawn he left in his wake.
*The Death of Stalin - The Coup*







*Disappearing the Truth - What The Death of Stalin is Really About (Film Analysis)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

*Investigation: How is the Ukraine war redefining future conflict? - BBC Newsnight*


----------



## printer (May 12, 2022)

*Russia says Finland joining NATO would be a threat*
A Kremlin spokesman said on Thursday that Finland joining NATO would threaten Russian security and do nothing for the security alliance.

“As we have said many times before, NATO expansion does not make the world more stable and secure,” Dmitry Peskov said, according to CNN.

When asked directly if Finland’s potential membership was a threat to Russia, Peskov responded “definitely,” Reuters reported.

His remarks came after Finish leaders including President Sauli Niinisto and Prime Minister Sanna Marin called for their country’s NATO membership.









Russia says Finland joining NATO would be a threat


A Kremlin spokesman said on Thursday that Finland joining NATO would threaten Russian security and do nothing for the security alliance. “As we have said many times before, NATO expansi…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia says Finland joining NATO would be a threat*
> A Kremlin spokesman said on Thursday that Finland joining NATO would threaten Russian security and do nothing for the security alliance.
> 
> “As we have said many times before, NATO expansion does not make the world more stable and secure,” Dmitry Peskov said, according to CNN.
> ...


russia's continued existence is a threat to the rest of the world....so what are we going to do about that?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia says Finland joining NATO would be a threat*
> A Kremlin spokesman said on Thursday that Finland joining NATO would threaten Russian security and do nothing for the security alliance.
> 
> “As we have said many times before, NATO expansion does not make the world more stable and secure,” Dmitry Peskov said, according to CNN.
> ...


What would be a threat is them demanding their stolen territory back, so they can be neighbors with St. Petersburg! However radio and TV transmitters will do for now, another vast border for the paranoid fools to defend with a shrinking army and resources. 

I think Vlad will have more trouble with his neighbors soon enough, as he grows weaker, they will grow bolder and some will perhaps form a defensive alliance centered on Ukraine. Poland and Turkey might want to form a bilateral agree with them too. Or a new government in Belarus could have security guarantees from Ukraine and a bilateral defense agreement with Poland. Vlad openly invading Belarus would trigger another war and he would be even less prepared for that, depending on it's defense position, Ukraine might intervene in such an invasion by Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> russia's continued existence is a threat to the rest of the world....so what are we going to do about that?


They are freaking and panicking in the Kremlin a little over a year ago they had the POTUS in their pocket and the world by the nuts. The war in Ukraine ruined their own day, another bunch who figured they could wage war and not suffer for it, like American republicans will, I figure. Now both face a real threat of losing a war, one is hot conventional and the other is cold civil, the cause is the same though and the enemy supported by the same kinds of people brainwashed by the same kind of bullshit. Sometimes foxnews was indistinguishable from the Russian propaganda line that they parroted like useful idiots. Vlad's diplomats sound like Trump's lawyers FFS!

The recent gains by the Ukrainians in the north cutting off Russian supply lines to the south are the result of the big iron we have been providing along with drones and other modern arms. With NATO artillery they can simply out range, out shoot and have higher accuracy than the Russians, in this battlespace artillery is the GOD of war. Drones can guide it and even laser designate targets for precision rounds. With regular shells they can reach 5 miles further than the Russian guns, it's really that simple. Fire control and counter battery radars along with drones and high mobility will be a game changer. The new confidence you see in the Ukrainians are a result of Victories in the north using new weapons and the new tactics they allow. They have verified a military theory that this system of arms and tactics could do the job and do it well of defeating Russians on the kind of terrain they are fighting on. I lived in Manitoba, it's like being on the ocean, nothing literally as far as the eye can see, no cover, nothing but farm fields. The perfect killing ground for the God of war, NATO designed the 155mm round to defeat the Russian 152mm round with superior range and systems attached to the gun allowed for greater accuracy and response times. The difference between regular artillery and the long range stuff are stronger, longer gun barrels and more propellant behind the same standardized 155mm round everything else NATO and allies use.

Once the Ukrainians get more guns deployed, they will really start rocking and rolling and know they've got the tools and tactics to do it now. Their top general is a pretty smart and able guy with a good general staff, I'm sure he will think up something along with his many western military consultants and friends. He trained as a NATO soldier since 2015 and is not just a convert, he's a missionary for NATO military doctrine.


----------



## printer (May 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What would be a threat is them demanding their stolen territory back, so they can be neighbors with St. Petersburg! However radio and TV transmitters will do for now, another vast border for the paranoid fools to defend with a shrinking army and resources.
> 
> I think Vlad will have more trouble with his neighbors soon enough, as he grows weaker, they will grow bolder and some will perhaps form a defensive alliance centered on Ukraine. Poland and Turkey might want to form a bilateral agree with them too. Or a new government in Belarus could have security guarantees from Ukraine and a bilateral defense agreement with Poland. Vlad openly invading Belarus would trigger another war and he would be even less prepared for that, depending on it's defense position, Ukraine might intervene in such an invasion by Russia.


Poland and Turkey are in Nato. If they get involved Nato is involved.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

printer said:


> Poland and Turkey are in Nato. If they get involved Nato is involved.


America has bilateral defense agreements outside NATO, several of them and other NATO members do too. It would not mean war with NATO if say Poland was allied with Ukraine or Turkey in a bilateral agreement. NATO is a defensive alliance and it would not involve itself, Poland would be on it's own as would Turkey, if they went to war in such circumstances, as would America and as they did in Iraq and other places. Article 5 was invoked by America over 9/11 and everybody went to Afghanistan. NATO is an alliance of equals in many ways, except for military and economic power.


----------



## printer (May 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> America has bilateral defense agreements outside NATO, several of them and other NATO members do too. It would not mean war with NATO if say Poland was allied with Ukraine or Turkey in a bilateral agreement. NATO is a defensive alliance and it would not involve itself, Poland would be on it's own as would Turkey, if they went to war in such circumstances, as would America and as they did in Iraq and other places. Article 5 was invoked by America over 9/11 and everybody went to Afghanistan. NATO is an alliance of equals in many ways, except for military and economic power.


But as far as Russia would be concerned it would be war with Nato.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

printer said:


> But as far as Russia would be concerned it would be war with Nato.


It would be a risk, which is why I think if Russia continues on the same course, Ukraine will become an independent force and place that smaller former Soviet republics might coalesce around. There would be no need for Turkey of Poland to be part of it with a militarily and economically strong Ukraine that might be part of the EU, but not NATO. When they win this war and destroy or capture most of Vlad's army there, they will continue to grow stronger as their economy recovers and they are fully equipped with NATO arms. I figure in a couple of years, Ukraine will be the strongest most experienced military power on the continent. A big enough army, but a massive reserve of experienced people for the next decade.

That is why I figure Ukraine will stay clear of NATO and alliances with it's members, beat the Russians, destroy their army and economy, as they reequip with modern arms. Them forming an alliance with a revolutionary government in Belarus is a possibility and even helping Georgia out. They will be useful to have in Vlad's face and will be instrumental in reforming Russian culture and politics. Ukraine and Belarus as liberal democracies would make an iron curtain through the Russian cultural world impossible to implement.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2022)

printer said:


> But as far as Russia would be concerned it would be war with Nato.


some might say Nato and Russia are at war right now.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2022)

i'm still trying to understand putin's reasoning in all of this. there must be much larger psychological differences between russians and Americans than i thought. nothing he has done makes much sense in any context i can put it in that doesn't seem insane or just incredibly unlikely.
he didn't want NATO to expand in Europe, so he does the one thing guaranteed to ensure NATO's expansion in Europe. 
did he not realize that while he might be the big boy on the block in eastern Europe, he's just a snot nosed punk to the rest of the world?
his bully boys followed his example, robbing and stealing what they could, and putin didn't even think to check up on them independently. 
now, even if he can retain control of crimea or the donbaas, it will be a constant drain, and i honestly do not think he can achieve even partial control, the math just doesn't add up. he cannot possibly station enough troops to maintain control of the area permanently, it will be a miniature version of the black hole the war has already become for russia, siphoning off men, materials, and money in huge gulps.


----------



## printer (May 12, 2022)

*Russia will take retaliatory measures when Finland joins NATO*
Russia will be forced to take retaliatory measures if Finland joins NATO, the Foreign Ministry said .

The diplomatic department noted that the intention of the Finnish authorities to immediately apply for membership in the alliance was a radical change in the foreign policy of the country, which for decades adhered to a policy of military non-alignment.

"Russia will be forced to take retaliatory steps, both of a military-technical and other nature, in order to stop the threats to its national security that arise in this regard," the Foreign Ministry stressed.  









Россия примет ответные меры при вступлении Финляндии в НАТО


Россия будет вынуждена принять ответные меры в случае вступления Финляндии в НАТО, заявил МИД. РИА Новости, 12.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (May 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> some might say Nato and Russia are at war right now.......


Some?


----------



## printer (May 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm still trying to understand putin's reasoning in all of this. there must be much larger psychological differences between russians and Americans than i thought. nothing he has done makes much sense in any context i can put it in that doesn't seem insane or just incredibly unlikely.
> he didn't want NATO to expand in Europe, so he does the one thing guaranteed to ensure NATO's expansion in Europe.
> did he not realize that while he might be the big boy on the block in eastern Europe, he's just a snot nosed punk to the rest of the world?
> his bully boys followed his example, robbing and stealing what they could, and putin didn't even think to check up on them independently.
> now, even if he can retain control of crimea or the donbaas, it will be a constant drain, and i honestly do not think he can achieve even partial control, the math just doesn't add up. he cannot possibly station enough troops to maintain control of the area permanently, it will be a miniature version of the black hole the war has already become for russia, siphoning off men, materials, and money in huge gulps.


He thought Nato was a toothless tiger, that he could walk in and the Russians would be greeted as heroes. 

Oops.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

*China wants to form its own military alliance*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> some might say Nato and Russia are at war right now.......


Russia is at war with Ukraine who are increasingly using NATO weapons, but they've been using NATO training and military doctrine for years, since their defeat in 2014. Ukraine has been at war for the last 8 years, the constant pressure made them strong and caused nearly a half million men to go trough NATO training over the years. NATO only provided a few Stingers, Javelins and NLAWs at the start, Ukrainian success and Russian war crimes and atrocities caused the rest of the shit to pour in. If NATO were at war with these clowns, they would have lunch at Vlad's table in the remains of the Kremlin the same day it started.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2022)

printer said:


> Some?


well if you look at the overall picture.....every single nato country has donated, arms, food, training,etc, etc.....in Ukraine itself there is something called the legions these are made up of conscrips/voluteers from other country prodominately nato countries and some from other countries including Georgia, Isreal, Chechen, prolly more just dunno...while on the other side Ukraine isn't in the EU and or Nato at the moment


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> well if you look at the overall picture.....every single nato country has donated, arms, food, training,etc, etc.....in Ukraine itself there is something called the legions these are made up of conscrips/voluteers from other country prodominately nato countries and some from other countries including Georgia, Isreal, Chechen, prolly more just dunno...while on the other side Ukraine isn't in the EU and or Nato at the moment


Other countries than NATO are providing arms too and Vlad has many enemies who ended up in Ukraine, volunteers are private citizens from liberal democracies. We have something Vlad doesn't, values and it binds us together in trust and cooperation, it's also something to fight for, other than the whims of a dictator. Liberal democracies have beliefs and ideas that bind us to each other in the face of the likes of Vlad, Stalin or Hitler. The American revolution was like this, people fought for their beliefs and their homes against British imperialism. The problem the Russian troops have is they are not fighting for anything are slaves and not part of a team with a common objective and able leadership.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Other countries than NATO are providing arms too and Vlad has many enemies who ended up in Ukraine, volunteers are private citizens from liberal democracies. We have something Vlad doesn't, values and it binds us together in trust and cooperation, it's also something to fight for, other than the whims of a dictator. Liberal democracies have beliefs and ideas that bind us to each other in the face of the likes of Vlad, Stalin or Hitler. The American revolution was like this, people fought for their beliefs and their homes against British imperialism. The problem the Russian troops have is they are not fighting for anything are slaves and not part of a team with a common objective and able leadership.


yeah i know, most of those are slavic countries that are in Nato as well......might early russian stuff which is good and for UA can use really quick, but Nato itself has also stepped up, in the training and it's logisitics....think even Finland and the Sweds even donated to the cause, and they aren't in Nato yet, but they will be....

if i'm right Geogia and Chechen are there, i've been hearing Isreal is there too for medical and prolly some voluteers we haven't heard about too...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

*Ukrainian Troops Wage Counterattacks On Russian Positions Near Kharkiv*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i know, most of those are slavic countries that are in Nato as well......might early russian stuff which is good and for UA can use really quick, but Nato itself has also stepped up, in the training and it's logisitics....think even Finland and the Sweds even donated to the cause, and they aren't in Nato yet, but they will be....
> 
> if i'm right Geogia and Chechen are there, i've been hearing Isreal is there too for medical and prolly some voluteers we haven't heard about too...


They are kinda fighting the UN in a way, there are a lot of countries giving military aid and even more giving other aid, it ain't just America, though Sammy jumped in with both feet. When ya consider how much ya spend every year containing the Russian threat, this is a real fucking bargain and the best bet in decades. If the Ukrainians win this war the way I think they will, they can stand in for most US troops in Europe and Uncle Sam can focus on China and get his defense industry a big boost with sales and replacement of depleted stocks with new stuff that's even better.

I think China will be more focused on central Asia now, that is where the oil, gas and resources it needs are and they can be got cheap. After this shit, other than saving face, Xi won't fuck with Taiwan, they make the worlds most advance microchips and they make a lot of them, both the west and China are dependent on this trade, especially now. Taiwan is an industrial and technological tiger with allies like Japan and America. They can make very advanced weapons by the millions with little problem by themselves, ditto for South Korea. Xi's invading army would be at the bottom of the sea before they sighted the place.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

*Pentagon: Russians Making Incremental Progress At Best In Ukraine*


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524687923676954624


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524770984334884864


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

Canada uses these and we sent a bunch to Ukraine, nice to know it can also take out a T90. Sweden sent a whack of them along with other anti tank weapons, they make the NLAW too, along with the UK
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Why Ukraine Military Thanked Sweden After Taking Down Putin’s Advanced T-90 Tank In War*






May 11, 2022 Ukrainian troops claim to have achieved yet another breakthrough by blowing up a second Russian T-90M tank in Kharkiv. A video posted by Ukrainian defence ministry on May 10 shows an aerial view of a tank being hit by a rocket. Ukrainian defence ministry said that their troops used a Swedish Carl Gustaf handheld anti-tank grenade launcher to destroy the tank. The attack reportedly took place in the Kharkiv province, which has seen intense battle between Russian and Ukrainian forces. The reported destruction of the Russian main battle tank comes only days after Ukraine said that it destroyed the first T-90M. 

*Why the Carl Gustaf Recoilless Rifle Is So Popular With The US Military*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524777138276208645


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524652882204758016


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5132318


she has it right...if putin profits in any way from this shit, he'll do it again. it has to cost them, and cost them BIG. they shouldn't be able to stage this kind of effort again for at least a decade, and they should WANT to for longer than that..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> she has it right...if putin profits in any way from this shit, he'll do it again. it has to cost them, and cost them BIG. they shouldn't be able to stage this kind of effort again for at least a decade, and they should WANT to for longer than that..


Make it hurt as bad as ya can and continue to make him pay for past aggression and crimes. What about those murders in London using weapons of mass destruction as tools of assassination, they traced the radio active polonium right back to Russia with Geiger counters FFS, then there were chemical weapons attacks. This is the asshole you are dealing with, he didn't suddenly turn bad, Germany tried to sup with the Devil and got burned, eventually they would have been enslaved, they were dancing to his tune already.

The policy is the right one, break Vlad's army and Ukraine ain't the end of it now that the snowball is rolling down hill, gaining mass and momentum. The war goals have changed to the whole nine yards, Vlad has no wiggle room and his army will be destroyed along with his prize bridge at Kerch. Next up trouble in Belarus to drain off even more of what he has left and really fuck Russia. If Vlad continues to want trouble, shift the focus to other places, like Belarus and Georgia, make him go to war and stay under sanctions, while destroying irreplaceable equipment, his economy and draining his treasury.

America won't need forces in Europe except for a token presence and it will pay for itself pretty quick with that alone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> she has it right...if putin profits in any way from this shit, he'll do it again. it has to cost them, and cost them BIG. they shouldn't be able to stage this kind of effort again for at least a decade, and they should WANT to for longer than that..


She sees the chance to fatally weaken Putin and the destruction of Vlad's army will ensure that, most eastern European powers and the UK have caught on to this, but France and Germany are slow to realize the potential future savings in military costs. If Ukraine defeats Russia and destroys their army in a humiliating defeat, they will be the best security that these countries have, especially if Belarus goes too. Vlad will have his buffer between Russia and NATO, but he won't like it and will wish NATO was his neighbor by the time Ukraine is done with the fucker. Vlad and his regime are Ukraine's biggest national security threat too and they aren't finished with the fucker until he and his cronies are gone. I figure Zelenskiy will be reelected along with his party in 2023 and when that bunch get their teeth in Vlad's ass they won't let go, fucking Russia will be very politically popular in Ukraine for a long time to come.


----------



## ANC (May 12, 2022)

I'm starting to think none of this ends before Putin and his girlfriend shoot each other in a bunker.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

This war has helped Zelenskiy and his party to lead Ukraine more to the west and into the future, he wasn't alone in this desire and education is one of the things that are increasingly making them different than the Russians. The people and army see the value of liberal democracy and the value it brings to a society, liberals ain't pussies and you see it everyday in Ukraine, they fight well in fact. They can also lead a country at war to victory over formidable odds and are much better at making vital international friends, than assholes like Trump and Putin. Everyday of this war Zelenskiy made new friends and Vlad made new enemies, friends come and go, but enemies accumulate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

Well it gets them out of their holes so ya can shoot them at least! A couple of hundred grams of plastic explosive in a foxhole or machine gun nest should do the job with concussion. A few hundred of these over their dug in positions would either force them out or keep them in underground bunkers until your troops arrived. Every guy carries a drone and some bombs in addition to his rifle. First ya soften them up from a couple of miles away before landing the drone, leaving the shit there with yer pack and move on the position. While others with drones wait for the enemy to poke their heads out of the bunkers and provide a heads up to the guys approaching the dug in position. Cheaper than switch blades, ya wanna kill the fuckers in large numbers, so cost per corpse is important! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Carpathian Sich (Ukrainian nationalist fighters) dropping tiny improvised bombs on dug-in troops*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | ruzzia lost BIG Ship and many more*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

*How did Russia lose an ‘entire battalion’ crossing a Ukrainian bridge? | Ben Hodges*


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (May 12, 2022)

Word has it that Russian soldiers are calling mommy at home for money to buy “ better “ body armor.

Ratnik armor is apparently some sketchy ass protection …. In August 2019, it was reported that Ratnik has been tested by soldiers from Belarus, Vietnam, Kyrgyzstan, China, Laos, Mongolia, Pakistan and Uzbekistan .


----------



## captainmorgan (May 12, 2022)

Ukrainian defense forces have reportedly hit and SET ON FIRE one of the newest ships in Russia’s Black Sea fleet — the logistics vessel “Vsevolod Bobrov.”


----------



## printer (May 12, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ukrainian defense forces have reportedly hit and SET ON FIRE one of the newest ships in Russia’s Black Sea fleet — the logistics vessel “Vsevolod Bobrov.”


Smoking, Russians have a hard time breaking the habit.


----------



## printer (May 12, 2022)

*Moscow Outraged That Kazakhstan Becoming ‘a Second Ukraine’*
Moscow-based commentators who remain convinced that Russia saved the current government in Kazakhstan by intervening there in January (see EDM, January 19, 21) are outraged that the Central Asian country is not supporting Russia in the Ukrainian conflict but rather publicly taking positions that challenge all of the Kremlin’s claims. Some, like _Regnum_ journalist Bogdan Bezpalko, are beginning to use increasingly bellicose language, such as calling the Kazakhs “little Nazis” and arguing that “Kazakhstan is on its way to becoming a second Ukraine.” Unless this large steppe republic that Russia has long counted on as its closest partner in Central Asia changes course, such writers argue, Kazakhstan will suffer mightily for its failure to support Moscow now (Regnum, April 1). Senior Russian officials have not yet used equally incendiary language, and there is little prospect that Russia, its forces already overextended in Ukraine, will move militarily against Kazakhstan anytime soon. But it seems certain that the Kremlin is equally outraged by Kazakhstan’s stance and, when it can, will take measures to try to force Nur-Sultan to change its position (Politnavigator.net, March 4).

Russian writers have a long list of complaints about how Kazakhstan is responding to the Ukrainian crisis. They are upset that Kazakhstan has permitted pro-Ukrainian demonstrations while banning pro-Russian ones, angry that the Kazakhstani authorities have allowed their citizens to organize humanitarian assistance to Ukraine but not to (Russian-occupied) Donbas, and furious that instead of eliminating “Russophobes” from the government after January, the national authorities have allegedly brought more of them onboard and even allowed groups that Moscow views as anti-Russian to form new political parties (Regnum, April 1). But in the “patriotic” Russians’ minds, those actions pale in comparison to the remarks that Timur Suleymenov, the first deputy head of the Presidential Administration in Kazakhstan, made in a recent interview, during a visit to European Union officials in Brussels (EurActiv, March 29; Moskovsky Komsomolets, April 1).









Moscow Outraged That Kazakhstan Becoming ‘a Second Ukraine’


Moscow-based commentators who remain convinced that Russia saved the current government in Kazakhstan by intervening there in January (see EDM, January 19, 21) are outraged that the Central Asian country is not supporting Russia in the Ukrainian conflict but rather publicly taking positions that...




jamestown.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

*Why did russians take Chornobyl?*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

*Kharkiv massacre. Ukrainian Army went on the counter-offensive. The enemy is running...*


----------



## printer (May 12, 2022)

A little longer, in three parts.








In Southern Ukraine, Russian Occupation Policy Takes Shape (Part One) - Jamestown


Russian forces invaded southern Ukraine on February 24, 2022, from two convergent directions, Crimea and Donetsk, both already occupied since 2014 (see EDM, April 6). Russia’s second invasion resulted, by mid-March 2022, in the capture of Ukraine’s entire Kherson province, a considerable part of...




jamestown.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

printer said:


> *Moscow Outraged That Kazakhstan Becoming ‘a Second Ukraine’*
> Moscow-based commentators who remain convinced that Russia saved the current government in Kazakhstan by intervening there in January (see EDM, January 19, 21) are outraged that the Central Asian country is not supporting Russia in the Ukrainian conflict but rather publicly taking positions that challenge all of the Kremlin’s claims. Some, like _Regnum_ journalist Bogdan Bezpalko, are beginning to use increasingly bellicose language, such as calling the Kazakhs “little Nazis” and arguing that “Kazakhstan is on its way to becoming a second Ukraine.” Unless this large steppe republic that Russia has long counted on as its closest partner in Central Asia changes course, such writers argue, Kazakhstan will suffer mightily for its failure to support Moscow now (Regnum, April 1). Senior Russian officials have not yet used equally incendiary language, and there is little prospect that Russia, its forces already overextended in Ukraine, will move militarily against Kazakhstan anytime soon. But it seems certain that the Kremlin is equally outraged by Kazakhstan’s stance and, when it can, will take measures to try to force Nur-Sultan to change its position (Politnavigator.net, March 4).
> 
> Russian writers have a long list of complaints about how Kazakhstan is responding to the Ukrainian crisis. They are upset that Kazakhstan has permitted pro-Ukrainian demonstrations while banning pro-Russian ones, angry that the Kazakhstani authorities have allowed their citizens to organize humanitarian assistance to Ukraine but not to (Russian-occupied) Donbas, and furious that instead of eliminating “Russophobes” from the government after January, the national authorities have allegedly brought more of them onboard and even allowed groups that Moscow views as anti-Russian to form new political parties (Regnum, April 1). But in the “patriotic” Russians’ minds, those actions pale in comparison to the remarks that Timur Suleymenov, the first deputy head of the Presidential Administration in Kazakhstan, made in a recent interview, during a visit to European Union officials in Brussels (EurActiv, March 29; Moskovsky Komsomolets, April 1).
> ...


Another country that might want to change it's rail gauge to stop Russia at the border. It's another problem for Vlad and ally for Ukraine, Vlad had to send troops to there, but he doesn't have any to send now. I'm sure Uncle Sam is watching closely and supporting the right folks openly and clandestinely, perhaps some military training by Ukraine or NATO countries is in order along with an appropriate arms package.

The Ukrainians want it all and have left Vlad no wiggle room, he as to give it up or 80% of his total combat power will be destroyed, perhaps trapped in Ukraine by lack of fuel and a blown bridge at Kerch. In the east they can walk back, pounded by Ukrainian artillery on the roads inside Ukraine and Russia as the run. In the northeast the Ukrainians have cut the main logistic supply route from Belgorod in Russia to the south to Isiyum at Kharkyiv and the huge Russian troop concentration they have there (cellphone data). They might turn the tables on the Russia in the north east sector and strangle them.


----------



## printer (May 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They might turn the tables on the Russia in the north east sector and strangle them.


Easier said than done.


----------



## printer (May 12, 2022)

Any votes to send Paul to the Russian side of the fighting?

*Rand Paul objection delays $40 billion Ukraine aid package*
Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) hit the brakes Thursday on bipartisan hopes that the Senate could quickly pass nearly $40 billion in Ukraine aid before leaving town for the week.

Paul objected to a deal offered by Senate Majority Leader Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.) and Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) that would have set up votes on Thursday afternoon on the funding and on an amendment from Paul, who wanted to include language in the bill to expand an Afghanistan inspector general role to include oversight of the Ukraine funds.

Paul blocked the votes because he wants his language inserted into the text of the bill instead of having to take his chance with an amendment vote, which could be blocked. The stalemate will delay the Senate’s passage of the Ukraine package until at least next week, and potentially beyond.









Rand Paul objection delays $40 billion Ukraine aid package


Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) hit the brakes Thursday on bipartisan hopes that the Senate could quickly pass nearly $40 billion in Ukraine aid before leaving town for the week. Paul objected to a de…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

Looks like the Ukrainians have cut the Russian's main supply routes from their supply Hub in Belgorod Russia, the large concentration of Russian troops south of them are mostly supplied from the north via Kharkov. Looks like the troops on the northern part of the eastern front are gonna be in trouble and may have the tables turned on them, if they are strangled for supplies from their rear.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Update from Ukraine | Kharkiv Area is Free | ruzzian Tanks Roasted*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

printer said:


> Easier said than done.


Never said it would be easy, but it might be their aim, their ambitions have recently grown with the deployment of modern arms and lend lease.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2022)

well well well...looks like the UA got Brimstones.....cool


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/UkraineWarVideoReport/comments/uo47ho


----------



## printer (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 12, 2022)

*What is another name for the Human Male Phallic?*

*Yep you guessed it "Rand Paul."


*


> *Rand Paul Blocks Quick Passage of Ukraine Aid Bill*
> *Kentucky senator wants more oversight of spending but rejects holding amendment vote
> 
> *




Where is Rand Paul's Neighbor when you need him?


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> well well well...looks like the UA got Brimstones.....cool
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/UkraineWarVideoReport/comments/uo47ho


As the woman in Fifth Element said... 
"Big Badda Boom!"


----------



## printer (May 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Never said it would be easy, but it might be their aim, their ambitions have recently grown with the deployment of modern arms and lend lease.


The point I think was to take as much area and then trade it off in a negotiation. But with the state of the army they are not doing too well. They should have stuck to the Donbas and retain the corridor to Crimea. They would have held off the Ukrainians but there is no Greater Russia in that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

Some were saying up to a thousand Russian casualties here, looks like artillery did most of the damage.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Drone Footage of Over 73 Russian Units Destroyed in Seversky River After Ukrainian Attacks*


----------



## printer (May 12, 2022)

*Polyansky: Ukraine distorts the data, speaking about the losses of the Russian military*
The Ukrainian side, speaking of thousands of dead among the Russian military, deliberately takes the figure of the Ministry of Defense about the losses of Kyiv and adds another 2-3 thousand. This was stated by the First Deputy Representative of the Russian Federation to the UN Dmitry Polyansky.

“We have a Ukrainian representative (Ukraine's Permanent Representative to the UN Serhiy Kislitsa), and I think that the tactics of counting supposedly Russian losses is very simple. They simply take statistics from the Russian Ministry of Defense on Ukrainian losses, which, as far as we think, are more or less accurate. And then they add 2-3 thousand people to it, ”Polansky said in an interview with the UnHerd online publication.

According to an expert of the Bureau of Military-Political Analysis, military analyst Nikolai Kostikin, during a special operation in Ukraine, the Russian army suffers single losses of soldiers . He added that it is impossible to compare the actions of the military during the Afghan war and now. A special operation on the territory of Ukraine has been carried out by the Russian military since the end of February . Its main priority is the protection of civilians from the Armed Forces of Ukraine and nationalist battalions. Russian President Vladimir Putin noted that all the assigned tasks in the special operation would be completed.








Полянский: Украина перевирает данные, говоря о потерях военных РФ


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*The Russians were warned about a sharp rise in the cost of tours to Turkey*
Tickets to Turkey for the upcoming season have risen in price by 30% compared to 2021. Representatives of tour operators told Izvestia about this .

“Travel tickets to Turkey for this summer have risen in price. According to Tez Tour, prices have increased by 15-30% compared to 2021,” the article says. Dmitry Gorin, chairman of the board of directors of the Vipservice holding, confirmed the relevant information to the publication. It is noted that the most expensive month when booking a trip at the moment is June: prices for tours jumped by 30%. Holidays in July went up by 20%, in August - by 15%.

At the same time, according to the authors, Turkish hoteliers are interested in Russian tourists. Especially for them, a number of hotels have prepared bank terminals that accept payment with Mir cards. Also, in some hotels they help tourists withdraw cash from the nearest ATM to the organization - guests are taken to it by taxi for free.

Russian travel agencies suspended the sale of tours to Turkey until March 28 in connection with the export company. The export of Russian tourists is associated with anti-Russian restrictions of Western countries due to the special operation of the Russian Federation in Ukraine. It was reported that charter programs from Moscow to Antalya started on April 9. Further flights by order of the Biblio-Globus tour operator are scheduled until October 26 with a frequency of 1-3 times a week.


https://ura-news.translate.goog/news/1052552783



*Car dealers were horrified by the severe shortage of motor oils in Russia*
In Russia, there was a shortage of branded motor oils. This became known from the words of car dealers.

“About 70% of Russian service centers in April experienced a shortage of spare parts and components for engines, especially motor oils, ” Igor Serebryakov, director of the aftersales service department at AvtoSpetsCentre , told Izvestia . He said that more than 30 foreign brands that once collaborated with Russian auto retailers have suspended deliveries to the country. At the same time, about 30 Asian brands continued to supply products to the Russian Federation.

Aleksey Gulyaev, Avilon's Deputy General Director for Service, reported that there were interruptions in supplies of Castrol and Shell oils. Currently, they can still be found on sale at some car services that have stocked up on goods in advance. Roman Timashov, director of after-sales service at the Avtodom branch in Altufyevo, added that now one can observe a 2-4-fold increase in prices for branded oils due to increased logistics costs.








Автодилеры ужаснулись жесткой нехваткой моторных масел в РФ


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## printer (May 12, 2022)

*NP: Russia will take control of alternative sources of gas for the EU with a decrease in supplies*
In the event of a decrease in Russian gas supplies to European countries, Moscow is likely to try to take control of alternative sources of gas for the EU, columnist Abdel Hakim al-Ruweida wrote in an article for the NoonPost agency.

The publicist came to this conclusion after Moscow expressed interest in investing in the construction of the world's longest underwater gas pipeline Nigeria-Morocco. According to him, this project is part of European plans to reduce dependence on blue fuel from Russia through supplies from Egypt, Israel, Senegal, Angola and Nigeria .

"In addition to minimizing the damage from the imposition of anti-Russian sanctions, the Russians want to maintain the status of the" gas king ". Thus, either Russia will remain the main supplier of energy resources to Europe, or take control of any project that it considers an alternative to Russian gas," said Abdel Hakim ar - Ruweida. 

"The West will try to prevent Russia from making a deal with Nigeria and Morocco on the construction of a gas pipeline," the author of the material suggested. 

Morocco and Nigeria signed an agreement to build a gas pipeline in December 2016, with an estimated length of 5,660 kilometers. Earlier, Nigerian Minister of Petroleum Resources Timpire Silva said that Russia is expressing interest in investing in the construction of a gas pipeline that should connect his country and the North African country with Europe. 








NoonPost: Россия возьмет под контроль альтернативные источники газа для ЕС


В случае снижения поставок российского газа в европейские страны Москва, вероятно, попытается взять под контроль альтернативные источники газа для ЕС, написал в РИА Новости, 13.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

printer said:


> Any votes to send Paul to the Russian side of the fighting?
> 
> *Rand Paul objection delays $40 billion Ukraine aid package*
> Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) hit the brakes Thursday on bipartisan hopes that the Senate could quickly pass nearly $40 billion in Ukraine aid before leaving town for the week.
> ...


Ya know some Ukrainian sympathizer might shoot the fucker, if they figured people would die over this bullshit. Wars breed strong feelings and this is an intense struggle, another guy who thinks he won't suffer the consequences of waging war. He won't make many friends among those who support Ukraine, including many republicans and ya know what they are like! Rand could make some serious enemies over this and all of them might not be in America, air travel is cheap and thanks to the likes of Rand, guns are easy to obtain.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> well well well...looks like the UA got Brimstones.....cool
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/UkraineWarVideoReport/comments/uo47ho


Looks like they got innovative with the truck launcher.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 12, 2022)

I just ordered Rand Paul Toilet Paper.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I just ordered Rand Paul Toilet Paper.


i wouldn't use it, it HAS to be irritating...


----------



## Dorian2 (May 12, 2022)

Equating a possible World War to laundering. Priceless.


----------



## printer (May 12, 2022)

Comanche_Scalper said:


> View attachment 5132590View attachment 5132591View attachment 5132593


Awww.... ...you took a wrong left turn. Scum sucking communists are suppose to go straight to hell.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 12, 2022)

printer said:


> Any votes to send Paul to the Russian side of the fighting?
> 
> *Rand Paul objection delays $40 billion Ukraine aid package*
> Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) hit the brakes Thursday on bipartisan hopes that the Senate could quickly pass nearly $40 billion in Ukraine aid before leaving town for the week.
> ...


Anybody know the number of Rand’s neighbor - the one that kicked his ass ?

I got an offer to propose


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2022)

Comanche_Scalper said:


> View attachment 5132611


it's offensive because you're completely and totally full of shit, if you weren't a piece of shit, you wouldn't have started off with offensive piece of shit memes about a couple of guys who are both better people than you can ever even dream about being.
you're either a paid troll, or an amateur troll, either way, you belong under the nearest bridge...in a barrel.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2022)

Comanche_Scalper said:


> Seems the weed don’t work for you. Your a very triggered snowflake


you don't even come close to triggering me, if you knew me at all, you'd know that this is my standard condition, when i get pissed, i'll really tell you what i think


----------



## printer (May 12, 2022)

Comanche_Scalper said:


> View attachment 5132611


Tell your buddy Put-Put that.


----------



## printer (May 12, 2022)

Comanche_Scalper said:


> Seems the weed don’t work for you. Your a very triggered snowflake


Snowflake? Seems you come here with a predetermined agenda, don't you comrade?


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wouldn't use it, it HAS to be irritating...


Smears Democrat Dingle-Berries while mysteriously ignoring GOP-Turds?

Very irritating indeed!


----------



## HGCC (May 12, 2022)

Glad they helped give you a shamegasm. Enjoy the nap ya weird dork.


----------



## injinji (May 12, 2022)

Comanche_Scalper said:


> View attachment 5132590View attachment 5132591View attachment 5132593


Congrats on the new job. Russian trolls come and go so quickly these days it's hard to remember all the new names. I bet the pay is increasing every week, but still all it buys is potato.


----------



## Dorian2 (May 12, 2022)

Comanche_Scalper said:


> You guys fucking hilarious. Cause I don’t follow the MSM I’m a commy? Dam you all brain dead fools. The fact you all so triggered shows how an incredible low IQ you have. Goodnight snowflakes


Your grammar, prose, and etiqutte are rather questionable good Sir Tiddlywinks.


----------



## printer (May 12, 2022)

Comanche_Scalper said:


> You guys fucking hilarious. Cause I don’t follow the MSM I’m a commy? Dam you all brain dead fools. The fact you all so triggered shows how an incredible low IQ you have. Goodnight snowflakes


Not triggered. None of you trolls last here, a few weeks and you are gone. Nothing useful to say, just programed to say stupid stuff. No idea if you are even a person or a bot. Either way it really does not matter to us. We have seen better than you, ones who actually believe their dribble. You matter less than us on this forum, who matter very little. Do yourself a favour and check out the latest black hole. At least you will not feel you wasted your time.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 12, 2022)

RIU Admin is allowing a Racist who brags about cutting the scalps off of Native Americans to have an Account?



> Comanche_Scalper


Seriously?

Who is taking a turn at "In Charge and responsible at RIU?"


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 12, 2022)

I know I know.. Change that account name to "Gurgles_Turds"
Anyone bragging they murder native Americans is a turd gargler.


----------



## HGCC (May 12, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I know I know.. Change that account name to "Gurgles_Turds"
> Anyone barging they murder native Americans is a turd gargler.


This is the appropriate response. It isnt worth the energy to make long posts with much thought behind them in response to this.

It's how he gets a boner.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 12, 2022)

HGCC said:


> This is the appropriate response. It isnt worth the energy to make long posts with much thought behind them in response to this.
> 
> It's how he gets a boner.


Somewhere on a wooden chair in an empty room in some lonely flat near a subway a wanker is busy.


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2022)

Comanche_Scalper said:


> You guys fucking hilarious. Cause I don’t follow the MSM I’m a commy? Dam you all brain dead fools. The fact you all so triggered shows how an incredible low IQ you have. Goodnight snowflakes


What are your favorite media/opinion sites?


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What are your favorite media/opinion sites?


Whatever it is it will have half naked children running around.
You can guess which half they like the best.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 12, 2022)

@Roger A. Shrubber 

Perhaps it's offensive account names for free day?


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Whatever it is it will have half naked children running around.
> You can guess which half they like the best.


I would have liked the shot of a response from the new guy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> @Roger A. Shrubber
> 
> Perhaps it's offensive account names for free day?


you had to pay?


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I would have liked the shot of a response from the new guy.


That would mean I would turn a blind eye towards racism.

I don't care who you think you are. You are failing as a Human in my book.
Promoting the murder of Native Americans is not entertainment.
Are we cool?

Seriously I'm shocked that it is my lowly status self that has to do this moderation.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you had to pay?


Doesn't everyone?

That guy at the door is a mean SOB


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 12, 2022)

Let me be clear on my complaint.

I posted a thread where I invited people who might be feeling the stress of Covid, Politics of the time and such to chat for mental health in the "Health Forum" and it was deleted as a class of unwanted-political-something. I was warned never to do it again by administration.

How in the hell is it cool to host someone that thinks cutting the hair and skin off of people's heads is okay? Admin must know those people would be dead first right?
You know what? What if that person is a real serial killer and here we are all laughing.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 12, 2022)

Who gives a fuck about some simpleton sock boy ?

They come and go.


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> That would mean I would turn a blind eye towards racism.
> 
> I don't care who you think you are. You are failing as a Human in my book.
> Promoting the murder of Native Americans is not entertainment.
> ...


I was concealing my feelings in order to find out at just which watering hole our latest Repug stocked up on disinformation. Youre like a guy on a jet ski who doesnt care that he is spoiling the fisherman’s game.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 12, 2022)

Regardless of avatar name …. Means nothing .

Call him Cum Snatcher - FIFY


----------



## Fogdog (May 12, 2022)

Comanche_Scalper said:


> Seems the weed don’t work for you. Your a very triggered snowflake


Nah, Roger is pretty honest about what he thinks. Especially when they are just trolls spewing nonsense. 

lulz at Russia's leadership's money they stole from the Russian people being frozen and no longer available to buy yachts, pay for orgies and prostitutes. (Panama Papers) No wonder they are so mad and taking it out on a smaller country. The problem is, USSR's corrupt Communist Party wasn't snuffed out when the USSR broke up. So, Putin, a KGB dinosaur, is nothing more than a power mad money grubbing delusional dictator. Not too different from Mugabe, Sadam Hussein and Gaddafi. If Putin doesn't find a way out of the mess he started, he'll join them in Hell.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like they got innovative with the truck launcher.


Kinda cool huh


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 12, 2022)

printer said:


> Any votes to send Paul to the Russian side of the fighting?
> 
> *Rand Paul objection delays $40 billion Ukraine aid package*
> Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) hit the brakes Thursday on bipartisan hopes that the Senate could quickly pass nearly $40 billion in Ukraine aid before leaving town for the week.
> ...


It would only cost half that to end homeless in the US. Why haven't we prioritized that?









How Much Would It Cost To End Homelessness In America?


Learn more about the homeless crisis and how you can help people who are unhoused.




www.globalgiving.org


----------



## printer (May 12, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> It would only cost half that to end homeless in the US. Why haven't we prioritized that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For a better world in the future.


----------



## Dorian2 (May 12, 2022)

Both points have their merits.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Let me be clear on my complaint.
> 
> I posted a thread where I invited people who might be feeling the stress of Covid, Politics of the time and such to chat for mental health in the "Health Forum" and it was deleted as a class of unwanted-political-something. I was warned never to do it again by administration.
> 
> ...


i'm fairly sure they told you not to do it again...in that forum....bring that thread to the politics forum and i doubt they would say boo to you...
i also have no doubt it was brought to their attention by one of three or four members who are hyper sensitive to any political thought outside of this forum, mainly because i think they're fucktard magat pieces of shit and know that none of us will stand for their horseshit, so they watch for any instance to shut anyone else down...


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 12, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Who gives a fuck about some simpleton sock boy ?
> 
> They come and go.


Adults in charge.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> It would only cost half that to end homeless in the US. Why haven't we prioritized that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that website is full of horseshit...you try to place anyone in any kind of program for 12,800 dollars a year...and what about those that don't want help? you gonna force them into some government program they don't want to be a part of? i'm all for helping those who want help, but if they don't want help, all you're going to do is force them to move on to some place where people will fuck off and quit trying to make themselves feel better for helping the "poor homeless people"...and the chick who wrote that article is a digital marketing assistant...just who i want to be giving me information about anything not related to digital marketing...
it doesn't take into account paying for the thousands of new workers you would need to support all these "permanent supportive housing" projects..nor does it even start to explore the difficulties of passing any of this into laws that will work together from state to state...or get any republican support in any state. you figure out how to get rid of the fucking republicans and you will have solved about 75% of the problem


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> RIU Admin is allowing a Racist who brags about cutting the scalps off of Native Americans to have an Account?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did it occur to you that he may be saying he is a Comanche who takes scalps, not someone taking Comanche scalps?
both are offensive and stupid, and racist....but for different reasons.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that website is full of horseshit...you try to place anyone in any kind of program for 12,800 dollars a year...and what about those that don't want help? you gonna force them into some government program they don't want to be a part of? i'm all for helping those who want help, but if they don't want help, all you're going to do is force them to move on to some place where people will fuck off and quit trying to make themselves feel better for helping the "poor homeless people"...and the chick who wrote that article is a digital marketing assistant...just who i want to be giving me information about anything not related to digital marketing...
> you just keep posting bad articles by idiots...your heart is in the right place, too bad your brain is in idle...i think you burnt out your clutch


I'm not suggesting that anyone who doesn't not want to be helped is forced into anything, however most people who experience homelessness do want help. If you think the numbers are wrong, feel free to post what you think the cost would be.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm fairly sure they told you not to do it again...in that forum....bring that thread to the politics forum and i doubt they would say boo to you...
> i also have no doubt it was brought to their attention by one of three or four members who are hyper sensitive to any political thought outside of this forum, mainly because i think they're fucktard magat pieces of shit and know that none of us will stand for their horseshit, so they watch for any instance to shut anyone else down...


Well, in a health forum "Mental Health" is a valid topic.
Sure non-paid (moderator) folks have to maintain order and to "buoy" the flow of topics. Working for free, well that is a bad thing.
Otherwise people would be saying "Gee Friendly_Grower" you are right! Killing and cutting the skin and hair of native Americans is a bad thing.
Well that isn't happening now is it! 

Prove me wrong.

Systemic racism exposed? Prove me wrong.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> did it occur to you that he may be saying he is a Comanche who takes scalps, not someone taking Comanche scalps?
> both are offensive and stupid, and racist....but for different reasons.


I am free to take it as I wish unless you are saying this is not a democracy.
I expect an answer.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 12, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not suggesting that anyone who doesn't not want to be helped is forced into anything, however most people who experience homelessness do want help. If you think the numbers are wrong, feel free to post what you think the cost would be.


Oh for sure.

We are wealthy enough in material support that we have access to the Internet.
That is not a given for all the people of the world.

Just try going one year outside. Even in California.
We can talk then.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Well, in a health forum "Mental Health" is a valid topic.
> Sure non-paid (moderator) folks have to maintain order and to "buoy" the flow of topics. Working for free, well that is a bad thing.
> Otherwise people would be saying "Gee Friendly_Grower" you are right! Killing and cutting the skin and hair of native Americans is a bad thing.
> Well that isn't happening now is it!
> ...


ok...no one here is supporting the asshole with the offensive name...he thought of it on his own, and while it is offensive, i'm not sure if it breaks any kind of rules...you have to remember that this website is not a democracy, it is a monarchy...the owner is king, and the mods are his peace keepers. they enforce the rules as they are given them to enforce. 
just because no one is hopping on your party wagon doesn't mean we support his bad behavior, nor does it mean anyone here is in favor of scalping or being scalped by anyone....
as far as systemic racism...this is just one case of one person choosing an offensive name, not a long trail of incidents establishing a pattern of racist behavior by anyone on this website, except the douchebag with the fucked up name.
most of us choose not to empower him by engaging with him, and we certainly aren't going to go off on rants about his name, which will just encourage him and others to come back with even more offensive shit for all of us to deal with.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I am free to take it as I wish unless you are saying this is not a democracy.
> I expect an answer.


it was an alternate view point....i didn't ever take that name as him saying he was going to go scalp Comanche indians, i took it to mean that he finds that very rare and obsolete behavior admirable, and wants to consider himself as someone he thinks is strong and admirable, all be it for completely wrong and fucked up reasons.
and, as i already mentioned, this is NOT a democracy, it's a privately owned website with an owner who equates to king of the realm, and we are mere peons allowed to use the area for meaningful (well....) interactions, at his discretion.
for free.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 13, 2022)

Private websites are rarely democratically run, and every forum owner and moderator brings their own biases to the table.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 13, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Oh for sure.
> 
> We are wealthy enough in material support that we have access to the Internet.
> That is not a given for all the people of the world.
> ...


It's true that some folks do prefer that lifestyle, but by in large, most people want the stability of a home, even if it's just a 10x10 shed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Comanche_Scalper said:


> View attachment 5132611


Because it is amoral, but because you are a psycho, you can't see it. It was created by Russia for useful idiots like you, the emotionally retarded.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> RIU Admin is allowing a Racist who brags about cutting the scalps off of Native Americans to have an Account?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might as well have "Kill N---------" as a user name. There should be minimal standards at least.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Doesn't everyone?
> 
> That guy at the door is a mean SOB


We have no mods here, only admins and a TOS, however his user name violated them IMHO. Might as well have, "Kill Nword" as a user name.


----------



## HGCC (May 13, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> It's true that some folks do prefer that lifestyle, but by in large, most people want the stability of a home, even if it's just a 10x10 shed.


We have something like that. I think it's important to acknowledge there are many different kinds of and reasons for homelessness. These sort of programs and communities are better than public housing and people pushed into it by poverty. I think they are great for legitimate down on your luck type situations and something that should be expanded on and in every city.









Beloved Community Village — Colorado Village Collaborative







www.coloradovillagecollaborative.org





Here much of our problem is crazy junkies, fuck them. Everyone has had enough of their shit getting stolen by meth raiders.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Comanche_Scalper said:


> Seems the weed don’t work for you. Your a very triggered snowflake


You won't last long, probably will never see ya again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

See what I mean, Ukraine is already paying dividends, America will only need a token force in Europe. Ukraine is pounding the shit out of Vlad's pathetic army, Germany is going strong and Finland and Sweden will be in NATO, greatly strengthening the alliance. Belarus might be the next domino to fall and it will make a north south line right next to European Russia and right through the middle of the Russian cultural world, making an Iron curtain impossible to implement.

With a weak Russia, strong Ukraine and European NATO, there will be little need for American and Canadian troops in Europe. Russia's days as a conventional war threat to Europe are over for a long time to come, if his army is destroyed in Ukraine. Even if he gets out, his army is obsolete in equipment, organization, tactics and doctrine, it requires a military cultural revolution. If it doesn't change, then the lessons learned to destroy them in Ukraine will be applied to eliminate them quicker in the next war they fight. With the geopolitical situation and the attitude of their government, they may be called on the fight several wars in succession, in Belarus, Georgia and other former soviet republics. Finland saw it's chance to act because Russian actions caused a shift in public opinion and everybody saw that Russia is weak, tied completely down and cannot attack them over it, ditto for Sweden.

Xi must be pissed at Vlad over this shit, it kinda fucked him for Taiwan, but it does open up possibilities in Asia.


----------



## garybo (May 13, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


>


You can run, but you can't hide


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

These and other long range artillery are the game changers, when coupled to modern fire control radars and drones. They were designed by NATO many years ago to defeat Soviet artillery and can out range it by a considerable distance. They can shoot the Russians and the Russians can't shoot back at them.









Video shows donated howitzer now in Ukraine to "transform" Russians


A senior U.S. Department of Defense official said 85 of the promised 95 howitzers have been delivered to Ukraine along with 110,000 rounds of ammunition.




www.newsweek.com





*Video Shows Donated Howitzer Now in Ukraine to 'Transform' Russians*

A video tweeted by _The Kyiv Independent _showing the Ukrainian army with an M777 howitzer has sparked interest on the internet after a reporter said the artillery would be used to turn "a bad Russian into a good one."

The M77 howitzer field artillery pieces are being donated to Ukraine by Western allies to target invading Russian forces. The U.S., Australia and Canada are providing the additional firepower.

_Kyiv Independent _journalist Oleksiy Sorokin tweeted the video of soldiers surrounding one of the cannons.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

The accuracy and range of the western artillery that is being supplied will make a big difference in many ways, when compared to the Russians. Because of it's longer range, less guns and crews will be destroyed by enemy action and it can defeat Russian artillery with minimal risk. Next, the increased accuracy means that less shells are expended to destroy a target using conventional munitions. All guns, regular or long range use the same 155mm rounds, just the barrels are longer, stronger and they use more propellant. This greatly reduces the burden of logistics and mobility because they don't need a ton of shells per target and the gun barrels don't wear out as fast firing useless rounds. Drones can locate targets and battery commanders can watch the fall of their shot from the perfect angle, they can also laser designate targets for precision munitions. All the advantages are with the Ukrainians here and they can kill many Russians and destroy much of their equipment and logistics for minimal casualties.

When it comes to dug in defensive positions, well we've seen what cheap commercial drones can do to soldiers in trenches and machine gun nests and how they like tanks can be used against defensive positions. It was this combo of tanks and airpower that made trenches obsolete in the first place. Stingers and Anti tank weapons took this off the table, but drones may bring it back, they can protect the tanks from above over running these positions, along with the infantry on the ground. After they are pounded by precise artillery strikes.


----------



## printer (May 13, 2022)

*Turkey’s leader opposes letting Finland, Sweden join NATO *
Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan is raising opposition to allowing Finland and Sweden to join NATO.

“We are following developments concerning Sweden and Finland, but we are not of a favorable opinion,” Erdogan said, according to the Associated Press.

NATO’s 30 member states must unanimously agree to allow a new country to enter the alliance in addition to respective national legislatures ratifying new membership.









Turkey’s leader opposes letting Finland, Sweden join NATO


Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan is raising opposition to allowing Finland and Sweden to join NATO. “We are following developments concerning Sweden and Finland, but we are not of a favorable…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Here is an example of the RC community helping out with a simple RC plane and camera, they do the grunt work and call in the serious military drones like the Puma to finish them off with precise artillery strikes. It is also an indication of the armed forces taking these people much more seriously, as their usefulness becomes apparent. They scout them and the army does the rest.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*See how gamers are outwitting and helping to kill Russian soldiers*





CNN's Erin Burnett meets a Ukrainian who is one of the fighters using drones and aerial technology to kill Russian soldiers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

printer said:


> *Turkey’s leader opposes letting Finland, Sweden join NATO *
> Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan is raising opposition to allowing Finland and Sweden to join NATO.
> 
> “We are following developments concerning Sweden and Finland, but we are not of a favorable opinion,” Erdogan said, according to the Associated Press.
> ...


He's looking for money, his economy is on the rocks and a weak Russia is in his interest, Vlad might cut off his oil and gas, he also has an election next year I believe and he had better do something about the economy in Turkey. Norway financing his pet canal might change his mind in a hurry as would an EU loan or other assistance.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2022)

printer said:


> *Turkey’s leader opposes letting Finland, Sweden join NATO *
> Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan is raising opposition to allowing Finland and Sweden to join NATO.
> 
> “We are following developments concerning Sweden and Finland, but we are not of a favorable opinion,” Erdogan said, according to the Associated Press.
> ...


erdrogan is a lying piece of shit...putin told him if he supported this, turkey would be next on the chopping block. as far as i'm concerned, if turkey stops either Finland or Sweden from becoming NATO members, then they should be expelled from NATO and left to defend themselves from the hungry russians at their borders.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Yep, he's going full Stalin and decapitating his military! Though in this case it was necessary, but to complete the job he needs to top himself off too.  The fault lies at the very top this time and there is no escaping that fact, the captain is responsible for the ship and the condition of he crew. Vlad's ship is sinking, is about to roll over and plunge to the bottom. The engines are breaking down, the bottom leaking badly, the crew is drunk, inexperienced and the fuel tanks are almost empty anyway. Meanwhile Captain Vlad and his officers continue to blithely sail into the teeth of a hurricane.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Putin ‘Punishes’ Generals After Losing 73 Military Vehicles In Failed River Crossing Bid In Ukraine*






May 13, 2022 Russian president Vladimir Putin insists that his military is achieving all of its targets on time. However, reports from Ukraine and Russia seem to paint a different picture. Putin is allegedly purging his own commanders due to their string of failures in Ukraine. Ukraine claims that Putin has either sacked or arrested his top military officers over invasion blunders.


----------



## printer (May 13, 2022)

Just an opinion piece but something to hope for.
*Prepare for the disappearance of Russia*
It’s 1991 again and, now as then, Western policymakers and analysts are terrified of confronting the two big “what if” questions raised by Russian President Vladimir Putin’s calamitous war with Ukraine: What if the Russian Federation is following in the Soviet Union’s footsteps and is on the verge of collapse? What if, once again, the process is driven by internal factors and there’s nothing we can do about it?

The Soviet collapse was both a surprise and an annoyance for much of the West. Few government leaders expected a superpower to disappear overnight and even fewer greeted the prospect with enthusiasm. President George H. W. Bush’s infamous “Chicken Kiev” speech, in which he warned Ukrainians against pursuing “suicidal nationalism” and thereby risking undermining the Soviet state, became emblematic of Western fears of a Soviet collapse. The speech was also testimony to the belief that Western policy could prevent such an outcome.









Prepare for the disappearance of Russia


It’s 1991 again and, now as then, Western policymakers and analysts are terrified of confronting the two big “what if” questions raised by Russian President Vladimir Putin’s calamitous war with Ukr…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Piss poor website design, but kill enough popups and you can actually read the fucking article!









How Drones Are Making Ukrainian Artillery Lethally Accurate


Ukraine has repeatedly inflicted heavy losses on Russian forces from long range with normally imprecise indirect artillery fire. Smart use of low-cost drones is a key factor in their success.




www.forbes.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2022)

printer said:


> Just an opinion piece but something to hope for.
> *Prepare for the disappearance of Russia*
> It’s 1991 again and, now as then, Western policymakers and analysts are terrified of confronting the two big “what if” questions raised by Russian President Vladimir Putin’s calamitous war with Ukraine: What if the Russian Federation is following in the Soviet Union’s footsteps and is on the verge of collapse? What if, once again, the process is driven by internal factors and there’s nothing we can do about it?
> 
> ...


i don't see the problem...all the deaths will be in what was russia, the hardliners and fascists will all gather together into one or two of the new states, and will be easy to keep an eye on, till it becomes time to eliminate them permanently.
the peaceful states will be more interested in economic growth and stability, and will exploit whatever resources they have within their borders. seems like a win/win for the world, the farmers will go back to farming, the miners will go back to mining, researchers will be able to communicate with western counterparts, and vice versa...could be the dawn of a golden age, instead of a new dark ages


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2022)

ah


let those fascist russian burn


----------



## captainmorgan (May 13, 2022)

I'm hoping all the ethnic minority regions that have been beat down and subjugated under russian rule sense the weakness and rise up and bring the mad midget down.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't see the problem...all the deaths will be in what was russia, the hardliners and fascists will all gather together into one or two of the new states, and will be easy to keep an eye on, till it becomes time to eliminate them permanently.
> the peaceful states will be more interested in economic growth and stability, and will exploit whatever resources they have within their borders. seems like a win/win for the world, the farmers will go back to farming, the miners will go back to mining, researchers will be able to communicate with western counterparts, and vice versa...could be the dawn of a golden age, instead of a new dark ages


Just corral the nukes into responsible hands and it should be ok, some won't want to give them up, as insurance against Russia or even China. Vlad inherited an empire that was gained by conquest, mostly in the middle of the nineteenth century, only 20% of ethnic Russians live east of the Urals. We have seen the revival of cultures in North America and Europe as people rediscover their roots and they will establish national identities. There might be many groups from different regions who might be interested in blowing up the few rail and road bridges in remote Siberia linking weak Russia to it's eastern empire. He drained all his forces from the east and if someone blew the bridges, he wouldn't be able to get what he has left back. These bridges can be blown in several locations, not just one and except for air transport the Russians would be fucked. Their ability to transport by air is eroding rapidly as spare parts dry up and runways can be blown up or simply have vehicles parked on them. Vlad is very vulnerable in the east and if some bridges got blown up, it might encourage independence movements, because Vlad can't reach them with any meaningful force and ethic Russians have been leaving these areas since the collapse of the soviet union. We can support and encourage it, but we can't stop it and the will to do it must come from them, not us.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's looking for money, his economy is on the rocks and a weak Russia is in his interest, Vlad might cut off his oil and gas, he also has an election next year I believe and he had better do something about the economy in Turkey. Norway financing his pet canal might change his mind in a hurry as would an EU loan or other assistance.


fuck erdrogan...he gets no fucking bribe, he gets no canal, he gets fuck all, unless he supports Finland and Sweden joining NATO. no more fucking bribes to do the right thing. you either do the right thing, or you get sanctioned, shunned, ignored...
no more old world ways of doing business. no more fucking corruption, no more holding political hostages...
now if we could just hold our own politicians to the same standards...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck erdrogan...he gets no fucking bribe, he gets no canal, he gets fuck all, unless he supports Finland and Sweden joining NATO. no more fucking bribes to do the right thing. you either do the right thing, or you get sanctioned, shunned, ignored...
> no more old world ways of doing business. no more fucking corruption, no more holding political hostages...
> now if we could just hold our own politicians to the same standards...


Well he does have an election coming and he can be bought. Finland and Sweden have security guarantees from the US and UK and that list might grow to include Canada and others like Norway and Denmark. Russia is weak and they aren't going anywhere anytime soon, except down in defeat. Nobody likes Erdogan because he's an authoritarian asshole, but he is an elected authoritarian asshole and this war might spell the end of him too by crashing the Turkish economy as he tries to play both sides of the fence. Lack of gas is one thing, people just sit home, but lack of food causes them to hit the streets, cause there is nothing to eat at home. He gets 90% of his grain from Ukraine and most of his oil and gas from Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Ukrainian military repels 18 enemy attacks in JFO area on May 12


The Ukrainian Joint Forces continue to conduct a defensive operation in a designated area of responsibility in the Donetsk and Luhansk regions. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.net


----------



## printer (May 13, 2022)

*Matvienko: the decision on the status of the Kherson region should be made by its inhabitants*
This opinion was expressed by the speaker of the Federation Council Valentina Matviyenko.

She stressed that Russia would agree with their decision regarding the future status of the territories. “What decision they make, when they make it, is their right. What will be the power, what will be the structure, how they see their fate in the future - they must determine for themselves. No one forces, no one puts pressure on them, ”Matvienko quotes TASS.

Earlier, Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov said that residents of the Kherson region should decide for themselves whether the region will become part of Russia. This issue must be clearly verified, have a legal justification and be legitimate, as in the case of Crimea. 

On the eve of the authorities of the Kherson region abandoned the referendum on the status of the region. The decision is connected with ignoring by the world community the results of the will of the Crimeans in 2014, said the deputy head of the military-civilian administration of the region Kirill Stremousov.




__





Матвиенко: решение о статусе Херсонской области должны принимать её жители


Такое мнение выразила спикер Совета Федерации Валентина Матвиенко.




govoritmoskva-ru.translate.goog





And that was yesterday. Today...

*The authorities of the Kherson region refused a referendum on the status of the region*
The decision is connected with ignoring by the world community the results of the will of the Crimeans in 2014.

“There will be no referendums, because this is absolutely not important, given that the vote, which was absolutely legally held in Crimea, is again not accepted by the world community, which has done everything not to consider Russia as a full-fledged subject of the world community,” Kirill Stremousov, deputy head of the military-civilian administration of the region, said.

Earlier, he said that the authorities of the Kherson region will turn to Vladimir Putin with a request to include the region into Russia.

Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov noted that the residents of the Kherson region should decide for themselves whether the region will become part of Russia, this issue should be clearly verified, have a legal justification and be legitimate, as in the case of Crimea.








Власти Херсонской области отказались от референдума о статусе региона


Решение связано с игнорированием мировым сообществом итогов волеизъявления крымчан в 2014 году.




govoritmoskva-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (May 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't see the problem...all the deaths will be in what was russia, the hardliners and fascists will all gather together into one or two of the new states, and will be easy to keep an eye on, till it becomes time to eliminate them permanently.
> the peaceful states will be more interested in economic growth and stability, and will exploit whatever resources they have within their borders. seems like a win/win for the world, the farmers will go back to farming, the miners will go back to mining, researchers will be able to communicate with western counterparts, and vice versa...could be the dawn of a golden age, instead of a new dark ages


Only fly in the ointment is who has the nukes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Unlike the Russian mortars that use bags of propellent tied around the back of the round, these use explosive foam booster rings that can be quickly added or subtracted as required. They also have fuzes that can be set to different modes, air bust for troops and contact for tanks and APCs. They have lot's of Soviet mortars too and increasingly reserve forces will be using them with mostly captured or locally made ammo.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Ukraine uses an M768A1 60mm multi-option bomb for its KBA-118 mortar


Ukrainian armed forces use American mortar bombs not only with American mortars but also with Ukrainian-made mortars, such as KBA-118, Ukrainian sources claim.




bulgarianmilitary.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

printer said:


> Only fly in the ointment is who has the nukes.


Them nukes would be a threat to Russia, not North America or Europe, but loose nukes are a bad idea. It is also a reason why Russia wouldn't mind the Americans going in to secure them, with the cooperation of the locals and a promise of aid and arms to get them.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 13, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Here much of our problem is crazy junkies, fuck them. Everyone has had enough of their shit getting stolen by meth raiders.


Addiction is a disease. We need to help these people heal, not turn our backs on them. I agree that it is a big part of the problem.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Wanna bet these fuckers won't be an extra special target? Wanna bet Uncle Sam hasn't tracked their every move and will know where each one is deployed Down to the millimeter? Wanna bet the new precision MLRS rockets supplied by Uncle Sam can't reach out and touch it with a single rocket, not a cluster of them?  





__





Analysis: Combat capabilities of Russian 2S7M Malka 203mm tracked armored gun system in Ukraine | Ukraine - Russia conflict war 2022 | analysis focus army defence military industry army


Analysis: Combat capabilities of Russian 2S7M Malka 203mm tracked armored towed gun system




www.armyrecognition.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2022)

printer said:


> Only fly in the ointment is who has the nukes.


NATO will have them...it's their back yard, they should move in at the first sign of major instability and seize every fucking nuclear site that has been identified, including production facilities. not a single state that will rise out of the bloated, diseased corpse of russia has a legitimate reason to posses even one nuclear weapon. if they don't like it, fuck them, file a grievance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Addiction is a disease. We need to help these people heal, not turn our backs on them. I agree that it is a big part of the problem.


Some require confinement and assistance during the initial stages of recovery, that includes things like teaching meditation and giving them something to live for. If the state designates you an addict (with proper procedures and processes) that is causing legal issues, then you go through the program. Psychos, can't be cured and must be diverted to prison, just for normal folks with issues or who go astray and run their lives off the rails by being a pain in the ass to society. Many of the homeless are mentally ill and used to be housed in State hospitals, they must be treated differently too. Some of this shit must be off loaded off the cops, they keep law and order and are not a dumping ground for the government's failures.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> NATO will have them...it's their back yard, they should move in at the first sign of major instability and seize every fucking nuclear site that has been identified, including production facilities. not a single state that will rise out of the bloated, diseased corpse of russia has a legitimate reason to posses even one nuclear weapon. if they don't like it, fuck them, file a grievance.


Some small non nuclear country like demark or Belgium along with the UN atomic agency, can do it, so they don't feel threatened.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> NATO will have them...it's their back yard, they should move in at the first sign of major instability and seize every fucking nuclear site that has been identified, including production facilities. not a single state that will rise out of the bloated, diseased corpse of russia has a legitimate reason to posses even one nuclear weapon. if they don't like it, fuck them, file a grievance.


America made deals to prevent nuclear proliferation, including with Canada. However, elect a fascist government along with another Trump and lose your democracy, then all bets are off, including with Canada on nukes.


----------



## printer (May 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> NATO will have them...it's their back yard, they should move in at the first sign of major instability and seize every fucking nuclear site that has been identified, including production facilities. not a single state that will rise out of the bloated, diseased corpse of russia has a legitimate reason to posses even one nuclear weapon. if they don't like it, fuck them, file a grievance.


Nato moving into Russia will start the nukes flying in both directions. As far as the rump states that form, each would want a nuke or two in order to fend off any attack by foreign forces. Why did Libya fall? Because their fearless leader gave up his nuclear ambitions. Why is NK untouchable? They have them. The sates may not have a legitimate reason for having them but don't think they will happily hand them over in all cases.


----------



## printer (May 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> America made deals to prevent nuclear proliferation, including with Canada. However, elect a fascist government along with another Trump and lose your democracy, then all bets are off, including with Canada on nukes.


We should have a dozen of our own.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2022)

buh bye.....







things go boom


----------



## printer (May 13, 2022)

*Exclusive: Intense fighting continues at site where Ukrainians blew up two Russian pontoon bridges, satellite image shows*
The Ukrainians are continuing to pushback a Russian advance across the Siverskyi Donets River near Bilohorivka, a satellite image from BlackSky shows.

The fighting is taking place along the same bend in the river where the Russians constructed two pontoon bridges, which the Ukrainians blew up.

The satellite image, taken Thursday afternoon, shows large plumes of smoke rising from a dense forest just west of the river. Fighting also appears to be occurring in the area where the Russian pontoon bridges were deployed.

Smoke is obscuring much of that area, but through it, an object — a possible third Russian pontoon bridge — is seen bridging the river. The object seen crosses the entire river; drone photos of the first two destroyed pontoon bridges show they no longer cross the body of water.

Serhiy Hayday, the Luhansk regional military administrator, said on Wednesday the Russians are continuing to try to construct bridges across the Siverskyi Donets River. He also said that the Ukrainians have repeatedly blown them up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

printer said:


> We should have a dozen of our own.


Not unless the Americans go nuts and the way they are going they might. We would probably ship the Uranium abroad to a partner state and they ship back the concentrated. Just a tactical nuke as a spark plug in a shipping container full of lithium deuteride fusion fuel would make a Helluva bang!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> buh bye.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They bomb from higher altitude during the day than at night to avoid ground fire. Seriously, with enough commercial drones alone they can do a lot of damage to the Russians day or night for cheap as dirt. Now the new artillery we gave them will really shine, it will allow guys using commercial drones to go 5 miles further than the Russians can reach while under the umbrella of their own guns. The military drones will target any jammers or detectors in the area they can find, the artillery will eliminate them and the commercial drones using cheap bombs with units move in and go to work. Other drones call down fire on Russian positions. These drone guys can be used to bait Russian artillery too and the Ukrainian counter battery radar (Thanks Sam) can locate them for the long range artillery to destroy instantly.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They bomb from higher altitude during the day than at night to avoid ground fire. Seriously, with enough commercial drones alone they can do a lot of damage to the Russians day or night for cheap as dirt. Now the new artillery we gave them will really shine, it will allow guys using commercial drones to go 5 miles further than the Russians can reach while under the umbrella of their own guns. The military drones will target any jammers or detectors in the area they can find, the artillery will eliminate them and the commercial drones using cheap bombs with units move in and go to work. Other drones call down fire on Russian positions. These drone guys can be used to bait Russian artillery too and the Ukrainian counter battery radar (Thanks Sam) can locate them for the long range artillery to destroy instantly.


oh the uaUA n the ground are using these with great accuracy, i saw another it was a night time, basic bunker next the drone id it, and then AU sent in mortors right on the next


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Turning MLRSs into precision weapons just involves putting a laser seeker head with fins on the front of the rocket, like they do with dumb bombs. Ya just need access to the tech or a friend who will make them for you to your specifications, screw them on to the missiles and fire them at the targets one by one, as the drone designates a new target with it's laser.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Ukrainian artillerymen post video of Uragan MLRS performance


In the southern direction, Ukrainian artillery has been actively destroying Russian forces with the help of Uragan MLR systems. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.net


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

printer said:


> *Exclusive: Intense fighting continues at site where Ukrainians blew up two Russian pontoon bridges, satellite image shows*
> The Ukrainians are continuing to pushback a Russian advance across the Siverskyi Donets River near Bilohorivka, a satellite image from BlackSky shows.
> 
> The fighting is taking place along the same bend in the river where the Russians constructed two pontoon bridges, which the Ukrainians blew up.
> ...


Reinforcing failure, a fundamental military mistake, the second time around the Ukrainians will be better through practice and will have even more resources ready.


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2022)

So if China is helping the Russians track Ukrainian drones made in China, haven't they taken a side?

I have thousands of hours in all kinds of aircraft on my PC, over say 30 years or so.... I would fly the shit out of a drone


----------



## printer (May 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Turning MLRSs into precision weapons just involves putting a laser seeker head with fins on the front of the rocket, like they do with dumb bombs. Ya just need access to the tech or a friend who will make them for you to your specifications, screw them on to the missiles and fire them at the targets one by one, as the drone designates a new target with it's laser.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


"just need access to the tech or a friend who will make them for you to your specifications"?

I'll head over to Princess Auto and pick up the stuff I'll need, have it ready for you over the weekend.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

This former Estonian soldier and reservist, gives the news from a Eastern European perspective. These appear to be good allies to have and even a small country like Estonia could destroy many Russian BTGs, Finland could destroy many more. He mentions cellphone data in the video used to locate Russians that was not shown, however this map was posted on this thread a few pages back. A chart at the end shows how much everybody is contributing militarily, so far the UK is talking a bigger game than they are delivering.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## printer (May 13, 2022)

ANC said:


> So if China is helping the Russians track Ukrainian drones made in China, haven't they taken a side?
> 
> I have thousands of hours in all kinds of aircraft on my PC, over say 30 years or so.... I would fly the shit out of a drone


Which is why I think the gaming industry actually produced some useful people militarily wise. 

China is watching and waiting to see what happens this next month. I had an article about it, think it was even from a Russian news source. The Chinese see the next month as pivotal and do not want to rush in to back the loser. There is no advantage for them to jump in either boat at this time so might as well stall.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

ANC said:


> So if China is helping the Russians track Ukrainian drones made in China, haven't they taken a side?
> 
> I have thousands of hours in all kinds of aircraft on my PC, over say 30 years or so.... I would fly the shit out of a drone


They do it as a service to find lost drones, however, a firmware modification or turning off the wifi will disable it. There are several ways of dealing with the issue and I'm sure someone is working on modifying or replacing the firmware the drones and controllers use. They aren't deliberately harming the Ukrainians, but they aren't helping either, I think they will suffer for it greatly too. The drone and FPV/RC hobby world are heavily in Ukraine's favor and a boycott would be easy to get off the ground.


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They do it as a service to find lost drones, however, a firmware modification or turning off the wifi will disable it. There are several ways of dealing with the issue and I'm sure someone is working on modifying or replacing the firmware the drones and controllers use. They aren't deliberately harming the Ukrainians, but they aren't helping either, I think they will suffer for it greatly too. The drone and FPV/RC hobby world are heavily in Ukraine's favor and a boycott would be easy to get off the ground.


Yes the operators explained some of the steps they use now to prevent the Russians from hitting launch spots with artillery. etc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

printer said:


> "just need access to the tech or a friend who will make them for you to your specifications"?
> 
> I'll head over to Princess Auto and pick up the stuff I'll need, have it ready for you over the weekend.


Not if you use a preexisting design and can buy off the shelf components, it can't be done instantly, but it can be done using previous designs. For instance in this use the seeker head would be locked until the missile was in terminal flight. It might be useful to do if for instance ya had a lot of soviet launchers laying around and were making new rockets for them, just use the same rocket design, upgrade the propellant and add a seeker head that might also be used to guide a variety of other munitions with adaptors. Could be something worth looking into, these things are expensive, but I figure they can be made cheap or for reasonable costs in reality.

By friend I mean country like Canada or America or the UK etc this is a national effort, not an individual one, or a company in Ukraine working with the government.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2022)

printer said:


> We should have a dozen of our own.


Canukes


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not unless the Americans go nuts and the way they are going they might. We would probably ship the Uranium abroad to a partner state and they ship back the concentrated. Just a tactical nuke as a spark plug in a shipping container full of lithium deuteride fusion fuel would make a Helluva bang!


No actually. You need external compression from a purpose-designed implosion trigger. Thermonukes rely on a fission spark plug (separate from the trigger and set alight by trigger neutrons) showing that even x-ray photon gas from outside the fusion stage is not enough adiabatic compression. Once upon a time, I was well-read on the topic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Blowing bridges might not keep the Ukrainians at bay, they can control the far side with long range artillery, drones and small units crossing in boats. Some bridges like those shown at the beginning of the video can be temporarily replaced with pontoon sections from captured Russian bridges for the section blown. America probably anticipated this and supplied bridging equipment prepositioned for NATO in Europe already.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russians blow up bridges as they retreat*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2022)

printer said:


> Nato moving into Russia will start the nukes flying in both directions. As far as the rump states that form, each would want a nuke or two in order to fend off any attack by foreign forces. Why did Libya fall? Because their fearless leader gave up his nuclear ambitions. Why is NK untouchable? They have them. The sates may not have a legitimate reason for having them but don't think they will happily hand them over in all cases.


i'm not talking about before russia starts to seriously fall the fuck apart, just before all the greedy little fucking oligarchs start to gather them up to sell to the highest bidders...and as far as what they want, tough fucking shit, there's no way in hell there can be a dozen or more states with nuclear weapons, threatening their neighbors over imagined slights and ancestral arguments...they'll give them up or die defending them. they won't have the launch codes, so they won't be able to use them anyway, until they had a chance to reprogram all of them, which i don't suppose is an easy process


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Yeah, go ahead and suck Vlad's asshole now that he's on the ropes or soon will be. That will go over like a turd in the punch bowl with America and Ukraine, this asshole has no credibility, his reluctance to help made him a nobody. A ceasefire would allow the Russians to reorganize and reinforce. Leave Ukraine all of Ukraine and they will stop shooting at Russians, unless they shoot back, that's the peace you will get, good luck trying to get another. He might have his tongue hanging out for Russian gas and oil today, but next year he might want to get it from Ukraine. Another peace at any cost from a country that nearly enslaved itself for the second time, first to Hitler and now to Putin. There was no Lebensraum for Germany in Russia then and there is no oil and gas to be had there today.

Scholz had better watch himself in associating with Vlad, or some wag will call him a schweinhund, or pig dog, meaning if ya run with the pigs ya get the stink on ya.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Scholz in call with Putin +++ EU pledges €500 million in additional military aid | Ukraine latest*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No actually. You need external compression from a purpose-designed implosion trigger. Thermonukes rely on a fission spark plug (separate from the trigger and set alight by trigger neutrons) showing that even x-ray photon gas from outside the fusion stage is not enough adiabatic compression. Once upon a time, I was well-read on the topic.


I wasn't talking about stuffing a warhead in a shipping container with fusion fuel, it would be a design. Add more fusion fuel with the right design and the bang gets bigger neutrons can be greatly increased by a variety of methods. Any tactical nuke can be converted into a thermonuclear device.

I'm no expert though, but the knowledge is out there and the last time I checked physicists were a creative bunch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

I see Finland contributes just .2% of it's military budget to Ukraine, while Sweden contributed 1.3%, however Finland lies between Sweden and Russia, places like Latvia and Estonia who are NATO members gave over 30%. Now that they have security guarantees from two nuclear powers, the UK and US, they might contribute more Ukrainian aid as perhaps the swedes will. They will be NATO members, Turkish resistance won't last long and was to keep the Russian oil and gas flowing. In practice it really means nothing, Vlad can't attack anyway so the point is moot. Turkey needs Ukraine and a western Ukraine will mean much more trade and importance of the Black sea and Turkey controls access. Russia interfering with future trade on the Black sea would mean a very bad day for Russia, with both Ukraine and Turkey hammering them allied together.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

*Russian high commanders ‘desperate’ to show military gains | Askold Krushelnycky*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

*'Extraordinary humiliation': Ex-CIA director speaks about key moment for Putin*
136,953 views May 13, 2022 Experts analyze Russian President Vladimir Putin's motivations for invading Ukraine. Fareed's Zakaria's documentary "Inside Putin's Mind" airs Sunday, March 15 at 8pm ET on CNN.


----------



## Cotton Picking Nigel (May 13, 2022)

printer said:


> Snowflake? Seems you come here with a predetermined agenda, don't you comrade?


I'm so glad we got rid of that racist from here!

I am literally shaking and shidding right now, I can't stand it when people are disrespectful like that!!

I came here to find out about how to grow herbs on my cotton farm, not to see a nazi sympathiser being racist.

All the best
Nigel


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Vlad won't like the terms of a ceasefire, Austin wouldn't have made the call if he thought it would put Ukraine at the slightest disadvantage. They just got a $40 billion dollar deal, or soon will and will be deploying new arms and training troops to use them. A cease fire would do Ukraine more good than Russia and it would give the Ukrainians a chance to work over the Russians with psychological warfare and prey upon their poor morale. A ceasefire might also see mass Russian desertions and surrenders to Ukrainians.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








US defence chief urges Ukraine ceasefire in call with Russian counterpart – as it happened


Lloyd Austin urges immediate ceasefire and emphasises ‘the importance of maintaining lines of communication’ – follow the latest news




www.theguardian.com





*US defense secretary urges ceasefire in call with Russian counterpart*
*Lloyd Austin, the US defense secretary, held a call with Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu on Friday in which he called for an immediate ceasefire in Ukraine, the Pentagon said.*

During the call Austin also “emphasized the importance of maintaining lines of communication”, according to Pentagon press secretary John Kirby.

The call is the first time Austin had spoken with Shoigu since February 18, six days before Russia invaded Ukraine.

The call came after Republican senator Rand Paul blocked the passage of a $40bn aid bill for Ukraine on Thursday. The bill will be taken up again next week.

Russia has shown no signs of halting its aggression. On Friday the UK ministry of defence said Russia was stepping up its attacks near the cities of Izyum and Severodonetsk, in eastern Ukraine, in an attempt to “envelop Ukrainian forces”.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Cotton Picking Nigel said:


> I'm so glad we got rid of that racist from here!
> 
> I am literally shaking and shidding right now, I can't stand it when people are disrespectful like that!!
> 
> ...


Back with a new sock


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Less money for Russia and I'm certain the Fins have contingency plans, they are a prepared bunch.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russia will cut electricity to Finland starting on Saturday, Finnish transmission system operator says*
From CNN’s Chris Liakos in Helsinki

Russia will suspend power exports to Finland starting Saturday due to problems in receiving payments, Finland’s transmission system operator Fingrid said in a statement on Friday.

“RAO Nordic Oy, a subsidiary of the Russian entity Inter RAO, which trades electricity over the 400 kV interconnectors, will suspend imports of electricity to Finland at 1 am on Saturday 14 May 2022,” according to Fingrid.

The subsidiary said that it has not received payments for the volumes sold since May 6 and that this is the first time it has happened in over 20 years of its trading history.

“Unfortunately, in the current situation of lack of cash income, RAO Nordic is not able to make payments for the imported electricity from Russia. Therefore we are forced to suspend the electricity import starting from 14th of May,” RAO Nordic Oy said.

According to Fingrid, the adequacy of electricity in Finland is not under threat, with Russian imports in recent years covering 10% of Finland’s total consumption.

“The lack of electricity import from Russia will be compensated by importing more electricity from Sweden and by generating more electricity in Finland,” said Reima Päivinen, senior vice president of power system operations at Fingrid. 

*Some context: *The Finnish government is planning to issue a second white paper on Sunday proposing that the country joins NATO, Finland’s Foreign Minister Pekka Haavisto told reporters on Thursday. The proposal would then be put into a parliamentary vote with a plenary scheduled for Monday morning.

Russia's foreign ministry said Finland's possible accession to NATO marked a "radical change in the country's foreign policy" and warned of countermeasures.

"Russia will be forced to take retaliatory steps, both of a military-technical and other nature, in order to stop the threats to its national security that arise in this regard," it said.

In late April, Gazprom said it fully halted supplies to Polish gas company PGNiG and Bulgaria's Bulgargaz after they refused to meet a demand by Moscow to pay in rubles rather than euros or dollars.


----------



## Cotton Picking Nigel (May 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Back with a new sock



Master gave Dobby a sock?

Dobby was a slave, what are you trying to say?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Well the supply pipelines of Russian gas and oil for Hungary do go through Ukraine, a third of Europe's natural gas does. So imagine if they are a big enough pain in the ass about Ukraine can always turn off the valve. However that probably won't be required now.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hungary must "play its part" and decide if it wants to join EU in Russia sanctions, senior EU diplomat says*
From CNN's James Frater and Zahid Mahmood in London






Hungarian Foreign Minister Péter Szijjártó gives a press conference after meeting with his Turkish counterpart in Ankara, Turkey, on April 19. (Adem Altan/AFP/Getty Images)

Hungary still has to “play its part” and decide whether it wants to display unity with the European Union in sanctioning Russia as the bloc works on its sixth round of proposals, a senior EU diplomat said on Friday.
Speaking during a news briefing in Brussels to journalists, the diplomat said the proposed sixth round of sanctions would include an oil embargo with the purpose of “having a lasting impact on Russia’s capacity to earn money and to inflict the heavy costs.” 
The diplomat said the proposal still needed to be fine-tuned, as most European countries “need to phase out from oil, and obviously there are realistic economic considerations that should be taken into account and the availability of alternatives are obviously different from member state to member state.”
“So, we need to solve ... these concerns one way or the other,” the diplomat added.
The diplomat said they understood that there is an “existential oil dependency on Russia as far as Hungary is concerned.”


> “The commission is coming up with proposals, and at a certain point, you have to bite the bullet, you know, and see where you want to be in this, and we hope Hungary will be more forthcoming,” the diplomat said.


Hungary has been offered “reasonable proposals,” the diplomat said, adding that the country will have to decide where it stands “so that we can continue to have this important EU unity and send out the same signals to Russia that it should stop the war effort,” the diplomat said. 
“Negotiations are ongoing every day, including the weekends. So I don’t know where this will end,” the diplomat said. 
On Wednesday, Hungarian Foreign Minister Péter Szijjártó said Hungary will only vote for EU sanctions on Russian oil if the bloc comes up with solutions to issues it would start.


> “We have made it clear to the European Commission that we can only vote for this proposal if Brussels offers a solution for the problems Brussels would create,” Szijjártó said in a video posted on Facebook Wednesday.


“We are expecting a solution not only relating to the transformation of our refineries that would cost hundreds of millions of dollars, not only relating to the capacity increase of the oil pipeline [that runs] across Croatia to Hungary that would cost hundreds of millions of dollars but also with regard to the future of the Hungarian economy, as, like I said before, this current proposal is like ‘an atomic bomb’ for the Hungarian economy,” Szijjártó continued.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Cotton Picking Nigel said:


> Master gave Dobby a sock?
> 
> Dobby was a slave, what are you trying to say?


Same crazy, same malicious motivation, different username.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2022)

why do i smell squirrel......hmm


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 13, 2022)

Poo Poo the Dictator - scrap dealer.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 13, 2022)

Meanwhile at the tank factory ………


----------



## schuylaar (May 13, 2022)

Sen. Rand Paul stalls $40 billion in aid for Ukraine, breaking with Mitch McConnell


Sens. Mitch McConnell and Chuck Schumer worked together to try to pass the aid for Ukraine Thursday. Paul didn't accept their compromise.



www.usatoday.com





I don't need to post words here, do I?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Sen. Rand Paul stalls $40 billion in aid for Ukraine, breaking with Mitch McConnell
> 
> 
> Sens. Mitch McConnell and Chuck Schumer worked together to try to pass the aid for Ukraine Thursday. Paul didn't accept their compromise.
> ...


ur good...Rand is a POS for doing that......smh


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Now this young general is worth paying close attention too, he looks smart and is chief of Ukrainian intelligence.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*EXCLUSIVE: Ukraine's Military Intelligence Chief 'optimistic' of Russian defeat 'this year'*
75,070 views May 13, 2022 In an exclusive interview, Ukraine's Head of Military Intelligence sits down with Sky's Dominic Waghorn. Major General Kyrylo Budanov told us the war with Russia is going so well, that it will reach a turning point by mid-August and be over by the end of the year.


----------



## printer (May 13, 2022)

I really doubt there are washing machine electronics in a tank. The only thing I can think of is if they have a small three phase motor controller that needs to get driven, possibly a thermostat although I doubt that as well. If they needed any parts they would not be used on the washing machine board and there would be no idea that is where they came from.

Does not want to accept this picture.



https://defense-update.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/t90ms_gunner.jpg


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2022)

printer said:


> I really doubt there are washing machine electronics in a tank. The only thing I can think of is if they have a small three phase motor controller that needs to get driven, possibly a thermostat although I doubt that as well. If they needed any parts they would not be used on the washing machine board and there would be no idea that is where they came from.
> 
> Does not want to accept this picture.
> 
> ...


I’d like to see a turret on spin cycle.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Thanks square heads!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukrainian destroy multiple Russian Tanks with German Panzerfaust 3 in Kharkiv*
8,071 views May 13, 2022 Ukrainian destroy multiple Russian Tanks with German Panzerfaust 3 in Kharkiv







*The impact of Panzerfaust 3 in Ukraine against the Russian Invaders*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

She should ask Rand Paul, the little narcist needs attention, but hey he'll trigger the libs and git the brown folks. Nothing else matters, if the constitution doesn't matter neither do the Ukrainians.

The simple fact is the better weapons they have the less people they lose, so you could say Rand Paul might have blood on his hands, though they say it will be ok till the 19th of May. Still it's a life and death struggle and this little shit is playing politics and looking for attention. He might get someone's attention over this, someone who might kill the fucker, someone who might buy a plane ticket from Europe and who can easily buy a gun in a red state, you know, freedom and that kinda shit. Rand might not die for his principles, because he doesn't have any, but he might die by the bullshit he supports concerning guns.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukrainian lawmaker says situation on battlefield is "far worse" than it was at the start of war*
From CNN's Jennifer Hansler:

A Ukrainian lawmaker called on the United States to provide air defense systems and fighter jets to Ukraine, saying that the situation on the battlefield is "far worse" than it was at the beginning of the war.


> “It is hell” on the frontlines right now, Oleksandra Ustinova told reporters at a German Marshall Fund roundtable in Washington Friday. “We keep losing many more men now than it was at the beginning of the war.”


Daria Kaleniuk, a leading Ukrainian civil society activist, explained “we can't win this war with Soviet equipment because A. Russia has much more Soviet equipment, B. we don't have anywhere to get ammunition for this, and C. Russia simply has more people and more troops."

Ustinova said Ukraine no longer seeks the Soviet-era MiG fighter jets because “the war has changed.”
Instead, she said Ukraine needs the Multiple Launch Rocket System (MLRS), Paladin self-propelled howitzers, and fighter jets like the F-16s in order to effectively counter Russia, and called on the US to begin training Ukrainian pilots to use such jets.
Kaleniuk, who said she recently met with Ukrainian defense officials in Kyiv, noted that Ukraine has “combat-experienced pilots, who are willing and ready to go now for trainings. They were willing to go yesterday for trainings. But there is no decision to accept them and to provide that because there is no decision to provide fighter jets.”

The US has begun to send heavy weaponry to Ukraine, but has yet to give them MLRS or fighter jets.

Ustinova and Kaleniuk, who were in Washington this week for meetings, said that they believe there is a lack of “political will that is needed” for the administration to decide to send such kinds of heavy weaponry – and quickly — and the feeling that there is still fear about provoking Moscow.

They decried the fact that it took so long for the US to decide to send the heavy weaponry it is sending now, with Ustinova saying, “if we had Howitzers two months ago, Mariupol would not happen because they wouldn't be able to surround like they did, to surround the city and literally destroy it.”

“For us time means lives, thousands of lives. We've been hearing that it has been unprecedented how fast everything is moving and how fast the decisions are taking. But there has never been a war since World War Two like that. And unfortunately, we keep asking here to take the decisions faster,” she said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

*I asked G7 countries to adopt legislation to seize Russian assets and give them to Ukraine - Kuleb*
2,309 views May 13, 2022 Ukrainian foreign minister Dmytro Kuleba attending the G7 foreign ministers meeting in Germany, hold briefing. Addressing the meeting Kuleba made a request to seize Russian assets and hand them over to Ukraine to help rebuild it after months of war. According to Kuleba, Russian aggression causes world food crizis. On sanction, in particular an oil embargo, Kuleba noted that the only country in the European Union is opposing it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2022)

Cotton Picking Nigel said:


> I'm so glad we got rid of that racist from here!
> 
> I am literally shaking and shidding right now, I can't stand it when people are disrespectful like that!!
> 
> ...


people are what they are, we'll never change them, but we don't have to treat them civilly.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2022)

https://www.polygraph.info/a/factcheck-china-distorts-canadian-sniper-ukraine-tale/31848460.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

One way of dealing with drones are to use counter drones or fighter drones. Drones can be detected using radar or passively with infrared or visually. A portable system detect and lock onto an enemy drone then can launch a cheap fighter drone, some of which may be rocket assisted for high altitude. A tube launched electrically powered small drone that could quickly zoom up thousands of feet and detonate a hundred grams of explosive with a proximity fuze next to it. It would be a high performance RC plane with a short flight time, designed for speed and climb rate. It would basically be a cheap sidewinder for drones, propeller driven and with a much lower speed range, like it's target, but faster. Perhaps like a Stinger, point it at the target and the seeker in the drone locks on, finding the target using the sophisticated detector and sight on the launcher, then ditch the tube when fired.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









With kamikaze-style drones, the advantages are 'huge,' but so are the headaches, top Marines say


"It's incredibly frustrating to know that there's a loitering munition up above your head," the Marine Corps' top general said.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Why Ukraine Is Winning


Ukraine’s success illuminates a strategy that has allowed a smaller state to—so far—outlast a larger and much more powerful one.




www.theatlantic.com





*Why Ukraine Is Winning*
Ukraine’s success illuminates a strategy that has allowed a smaller state to—so far—outlast a larger and much more powerful one.
By Phillips Payson O’Brien

About the author: Phillips Payson O’Brien is a professor of strategic studies at the University of St. Andrews in Scotland. He is the author of How the War Was Won: Air-Sea Power and Allied Victory in World War II.

Battles reveal more than they decide. Battles in which the outcome is truly up for grabs are rare, and battles that prove decisive in achieving a political goal are rarer still. Instead, battles demonstrate how effectively combatants planned, prepared, and executed before the fighting began. The result of a battle exposes not only how well matched the sides are but also how the war might unfold in the future. In that sense, the outcome of the Battle of Kyiv was never in doubt. Russia’s and Ukraine’s preparations for the fight essentially preordained the result. But the Battle of Kyiv has revealed a great deal about why Ukraine has done so much better in the war than many analysts predicted.

...


----------



## Grandpapy (May 13, 2022)

Shhh.



https://www.c4isrnet.com/battlefield-tech/2019/10/23/do-microwave-cones-have-a-place-in-the-counter-drone-zone/


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Shhh.
> 
> View attachment 5133050
> 
> https://www.c4isrnet.com/battlefield-tech/2019/10/23/do-microwave-cones-have-a-place-in-the-counter-drone-zone/


now to improve the vehicle …


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2022)

https://news.yahoo.com/russian-lawmaker-warns-poland-next-183320526.html
threatening a NATO member? not a wise move, when you can't even finish one day in Ukraine without a new embarrassment...
as a matter of fact, they better be glad i don't have a role in NATO, or i would be calling that a declaration of war, and using it as a reason to intervene, with EXTREME prejudice.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> now to improve the vehicle …
> 
> View attachment 5133056


https://www.soundtrack.net/album/the-mysterians/
cool picture, from a horrible movie....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Shhh.
> 
> View attachment 5133050
> 
> https://www.c4isrnet.com/battlefield-tech/2019/10/23/do-microwave-cones-have-a-place-in-the-counter-drone-zone/


A bunderbuss, what old is new again! That box is probably the battery


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A bunderbuss, what old is new again! That box is probably the battery


and they can make popcorn when it's slow....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

A fighter drone, cheap anti drone drone for lower flying drones. Made from materials like foam and cardboard and driven by a prop with a flight controller and guidance system.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








If this rocket is so ‘dumb,’ how does it ram enemy drones out of the sky?


Sometimes all force takes is mass and acceleration.




www.c4isrnet.com







_The ram-drone is perhaps the most interesting, and not just for the novelty. A small, hand-launched tool that navigates toward its target could prove easy to outfit with infantry and simple to employ. If the ram-drone goes to production and includes collapsible wings, units could even carry a few, ready to disable any overhead surveillance encountered while out in the field. Apart from the sensor and navigation system, about which we know little, the parts of this ram-drone seem like the sort of thing a hobbyist could put together in a garage on the cheap.

Russia-backed forces have encountered cheap commercial drones adapted as weapons and scouts in both Syria and Ukraine, and has found few answers anywhere near as cheap as the drones they’re designed to destroy.

“This is something Russia may have picked up in Syria,” says Bendett, a fellow in Russian studies at the American Foreign Policy Council. “Using simpler projectiles to counter adversary unmanned aerial vehicles without explosives in case it has to crash near friendly forces.”

The lack of an explosive on the ram-drone means less potential risk when fired close-by, which is where cheap drones tend to operate. The relative silence of just a single propeller makes it a discreet tool for disabling hostile robots. The ram-drone is undergoing testing with the Russian military. If the military finds it useful, the latest counter-drone design may be rocketing ahead at ramming speed._


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and they can make popcorn when it's slow....


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A fighter drone, cheap anti drone drone for lower flying drones. Made from materials like foam and cardboard and driven by a prop with a flight controller and guidance system.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


How hard would it be to shield a drone’s electronics from such a weapon? At a hundred grams’ cost, some copper plumbing bits coukd be applied for 2mm solid copper shielding. Assimilate this!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> How hard would it be to shield a drone’s electronics from such a weapon? At a hundred grams’ cost, some copper plumbing bits coukd be applied for 2mm solid copper shielding. Assimilate this!
> 
> View attachment 5133076


They faraday cage electronics to make them EMP proof and autonomously guided weapons are more or less immune if designed properly. However there can be vulnerabilities, this would be for small commercial drones that have no such protection, the bigger military ones are hardened against electromagnetic interference. Radio antennas are vey hard to shield. It's like the rest of war, tactics like flying low etc and strategies like using military drones to detect and take out the jammers and anti drone equipment in an area, then the commercial one can move in and do the detail tactical work etc. The Russians are short on anti drone equipment and don't have it everywhere all the time. Increasingly they will use long range artillery's to protect forward drone operators and I can see them using that DJI drone location system against the Russians, I would. They could use it to suck them into detecting the cheap disposable drone and firing on it's location, meanwhile counterbattery radars and long range artillery are laying in wait...


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Russians are short on anti drone equipment


That changes my calculus. More unshielded (cheap, available now) drones will outperform fewer harder units, for now.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/russian-lawmaker-warns-poland-next-183320526.html
> threatening a NATO member? not a wise move, when you can't even finish one day in Ukraine without a new embarrassment...
> as a matter of fact, they better be glad i don't have a role in NATO, or i would be calling that a declaration of war, and using it as a reason to intervene, with EXTREME prejudice.


Fox news? I didn't realize you considered them to be a reliable news source.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Fox news? I didn't realize you considered them to be a reliable news source.


Generally they are unreliable and spin the news to fit a propaganda narrative, however here Rupert has no axe to grind. He's smart enough to be anti Russian because much o the republican base rediscovered their roots on this issue and Vlad lost popularity. Before the Invasion Tucker was saying how nice a guy Vlad was and that we were too hard on poor Russia. Trumps still has his nose shoved up Putin's ass and extorted Zelenskiy over approved congressional military aid to Ukraine which he blocked and delayed. Vlad wanted it anyway, so why not try to get a political advantage by blackmailing Zelinskiy. Not long ago Vlad was a popular guy in the GOP, they took plenty of his money funneled through the NRA


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

Looks like the UK didn't forget the attacks on it's territory using weapons of mass destruction for assassination along with radioactive Polonium. The UK is also shopping all over the world for soviet weapons and munitions for the Ukrainians. Boris is half Russian and he figures a liberated Ukraine will mean a reformed Russia and Belarus, he likes Zelenskiy's version of Slavic countries. However America and Canada put over 3% of our military budgets in and the UK only 1.3% so far, but they could be giving other aid too.

Everything has gone downhill for the Russians since they started this stupid war and their weakness was reveled. Now Russia is being treated like shit by the west and countries like the UK have no problem giving security guarantees to Finland and Sweden. They have no problem telling Vlad to go fuck himself as so many others have, using the Ukrainian method for dealing with the asshole. His former soviet neighbors have also asserted their independence and the weaker Vlad gets the more trouble he will have from neighbors who loath and fear Russia.

I figure Russia's troubles have just begun and won't end with getting kicked out of Ukraine they will increase internally, economically, militarily and diplomatically, even without the CIA stirring up shit in and around the remains of the evil empire.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Minister backs Ukraine carrying out Russia strikes with British weapons


James Heappey says it is ‘completely legitimate’ for Kyiv to identify targets in Russia to disrupt attacks




www.theguardian.com





*Minister backs Ukraine carrying out Russia strikes with British weapons*
James Heappey says it is ‘completely legitimate’ for Kyiv to identify targets in Russia to disrupt attacks


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Fox news? I didn't realize you considered them to be a reliable news source.


i didn't notice, honestly. i usually do, if i had seen the little fox icon, i would have looked for a corroborating story...however, 
https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/1610029/Putin-Poland-denazification-Ukraine-war-NATO-latest-Russia-state-duma-update
there's a story that backs it up, even though it's in the British equivalent of the national enquirer...i normally wouldn't trust either, but they're basically just reposting other peoples statements, so i'll take their word for this


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

I was thinking that a lot of those DJI photography drones use sensors for obstacle avoidance. Ponting the sensors in likely directions of attack and programming the drone to rapidly maneuver automatically could defend it from ramming attacks, but not from proximity fused explosives.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Generally they are unreliable and spin the news to fit a propaganda narrative, however here Rupert has no axe to grind. He's smart enough to be anti Russian because much o the republican base rediscovered their roots on this issue and Vlad lost popularity. Before the Invasion Tucker was saying how nice a guy Vlad was and that we were too hard on poor Russia. Trumps still has his nose shoved up Putin's ass and extorted Zelenskiy over approved congressional military aid to Ukraine which he blocked and delayed. Vlad wanted it anyway, so why not try to get a political advantage by blackmailing Zelinskiy. Not long ago Vlad was a popular guy in the GOP, they took plenty of his money funneled through the NRA





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i didn't notice, honestly. i usually do, if i had seen the little fox icon, i would have looked for a corroborating story...however,
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/1610029/Putin-Poland-denazification-Ukraine-war-NATO-latest-Russia-state-duma-update
> there's a story that backs it up, even though it's in the British equivalent of the national enquirer...i normally wouldn't trust either, but they're basically just reposting other peoples statements, so i'll take their word for this


I find it oddly ironic, as you both have patently discounted many news articles posted in the past, simply based on their FOX News affiliation. I guess the affiliation isn't the real issue, if you happen to agree with their news. Weird.


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Poo Poo the Dictator - scrap dealer.
> 
> View attachment 5132917View attachment 5132918View attachment 5132919View attachment 5132920
> View attachment 5132921


Garmin through Fedex; some guy is going to deliver it and end up on and island afterward.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I find it oddly ironic, as you both have patently discounted many news articles posted in the past, simply based on their FOX News affiliation. I guess the affiliation isn't the real issue, if you happen to agree with their news. Weird.


Nope, that is a mischaracterization. WTF employs the likes of Hannity, Carlson and the other cast of idiots?
Fox like all Murdoch owned media straddles the line between news and propaganda and is the art of abusing the first amendment, propaganda hiding behind the cover of the press. They do hire regular reporters for the news, but they spin it back in the office as required, this time no spin was ordered. All their regular news anchors left in disgust at the treason and malfeasance. Most of their viewers are old people who feel more comfortable with the past than the future and they killed off a lot of those with covid disinformation and lies..

If you watch FOX yer a fool and there are plenty of statistics that back this up, people who watch FOX actually know less of what is going on than people who don't watch the news at all! There have been studies that demonstrate this by asking simple questions about actual facts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

Zaluzhnyi showed American Howitzers Artillery "at work"


VALENTYNA ROMANENKO The Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Valerii Zaluzhnyi demonstrated 155 mm artillery calibre type M777 howitzers in action. These were provided to the Ukrainian military by the US Presidential Administration.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

Ukraine has suffered a lot of casualties, defending and attacking in the east, most of them due to artillery and open ground. The Russians are an artillery army and heavily dependent on it, especially for defense when they can mass it with supplies because of their poor logistics. However the Russians are gonna be in for a shock when the big iron we and others are sending starts being used in earnest. With regular shells it can out range the Russians by 5 miles and is far more accurate, when coupled with counter battery radars and drones, it will make a lethal combination for the Russians and make Ukrainian attacks less costly. Russian casualties are about to increase dramatically in the coming weeks as the mobile, highly accurate long range artillery comes fully into play. I expect Russian loses to multiply suddenly as the 155mm s reach out and touch them and their equipment. Other than Javelins, NLAWs and Stingers, infantry weapons, Ukraine never had an edge like this before and their officers have been trained by NATO in how to leverage that edge to the maximum. This artillery was designed years ago to out range and out perform the 152mm artillery the Russians use and Ukrainians too. In addition America, Canada and the UK sent many thousands of precision and extra long range munitions for this standard caliber weapon.

The number of artillery systems the Russians lose is gonna skyrocket, they will be priority targets, with the bonus of killing war criminals who shelled civilians and cities.









Russian troops have lost over 550 artillery systems General Staff


Roman Petrenko - Saturday, 14 May 2022, 09:49 The Russian forces have already lost 1,218 tanks and 551 artillery systems during the war in Ukraine. Source: General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Details: The total combat losses of the Russian occupying forces from 24 February to 14 May are...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

Do you own this orc? 

Make a war graveyard in Ukraine and the Russian relatives can visit their graves in Ukraine, put it in the middle of a abandoned un reconstructed village, with ruins and burned out tanks all around, the center piece of a museum. They can stay there until their relatives or the Russian government pays for the expense of their return.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine sends images of dead Russian soldiers to their families. Hear the responses they received*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

I think the Ukrainians are gonna concentrate that new artillery and use it to drive straight for the Russian main transport supply hub and logistical center south of Kharkov. If they do it fast enough the Russians will be fucked on the entire eastern front all at once and the Ukrainians will capture huge stocks of ammo and supplies or destroy them. Russian units redeploying to meet the attack will be decimated by the long range artillery and drones waiting for their vulnerable columns on the roads to get with in range on their flanks and front.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russian forces withdraw from key Ukrainian city Kharkiv - BBC News*


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2022)

I wonder if Senator Paul who just denied Ukraine $40B was mentioned?









Zelensky says he called for recognition of Russia as a 'terrorist state' in meeting with US Senate GOP delegation


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky met with a congressional delegation led by Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell in Kyiv Saturday, and called for Russia to officially be recognized as a "terrorist state," he said Saturday in his nightly address.




www.cnn.com





How sad the United States can't put on a UNITED front- divide and conquer works so well and nothing gets done. Keep Americans divided by doing the above.

I love how they surround themselves with themselves..couldn't get a dem or two?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

More future trouble for Vlad, most of the fanatical separatist fighters are in Ukraine and many refused to go. Sure, they wanna join Russian under the sanctions shithouse and return to the last century. It's a ploy like Ukraine and makes invasion of Georgia in the future easier, part of Vlad's standard procedure of creating a false separatist group and use troops to take over the local government and install your puppet, hold bullshit referendums to rejoin the evil empire etc. We've seen it all before, a cover for imperialism, a narrative for the folks back home and smoke and mirrors for the gullible and stupid in the west.

Well that little war in Ukraine might have changed things a bit for Vlad in Georgia, or might in the near future.









‘Going home’: Georgia breakaway region to vote on joining Russia


Separatist region’s self-declared president says South Ossetia will hold a referendum to be part of Russia.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 5133290
> 
> I wonder if Senator Paul who just denied Ukraine $40B was mentioned?
> 
> ...


They see what way the wind is blowing and the base likes the idea of citizens fighting for liberty with guns and guts against Vlad's big government, the biggest of all! Most of their base has been smitten and they have to deflect from Rand Paul being an asshole as usual. Too bad a Russian missile strike didn't...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 5133290
> 
> I wonder if Senator Paul who just denied Ukraine $40B was mentioned?
> 
> ...


If Rand Paul went to Kyiv, he'd be stoned to death on the street by a mob with the US ambassador standing by. When the reporters asked him what his reaction was, he'd say, "Why that was jus some good ole boys have'n a bit of fun. Nothing to see here, move on folks, hey what about that new Ukrainian offensive..."


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 5133290
> 
> I wonder if Senator Paul who just denied Ukraine $40B was mentioned?
> 
> ...


and they were given such good advice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> and they were given such good advice.
> 
> View attachment 5133300


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 14, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I find it oddly ironic, as you both have patently discounted many news articles posted in the past, simply based on their FOX News affiliation. I guess the affiliation isn't the real issue, if you happen to agree with their news. Weird.


i find it odd that you have trouble living in a world that isn't black and white....how do you deal with shades of grey? a thing either is or isn't? would you kill all the quantum physicists because they deal in many grey areas? no such thing as theorists in your world? 
how long do you waste every day trying to find trivial shit to try to call people out with?
https://www.newsweek.com/oleg-morozov-russia-poland-denazification-comment-1706552
ok? will a quote from newsweek satisfy you? or do you want it sent down on a lightening bolt writ on stone tablets? 
sorry you can't see between the lines of anything, ever.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do you own this orc?
> 
> Make a war graveyard in Ukraine and the Russian relatives can visit their graves in Ukraine, put it in the middle of a abandoned un reconstructed village, with ruins and burned out tanks all around, the center piece of a museum. They can stay there until their relatives or the Russian government pays for the expense of their return.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Ukraine sends images of dead Russian soldiers to their families. Hear the responses they received*


they should put it right next the Chernobyl plant


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they should put it right next the Chernobyl plant


Yep, the Red forest memorial to stupidity, have the war criminals and murders bury them, then hose them off when they are done, welcome to Ukraine asshole, now back to yer cell to glow in the dark.  Make the site a prison too, convert some of the reactor buildings... If ya played like Vlad...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> More future trouble for Vlad, most of the fanatical separatist fighters are in Ukraine and many refused to go. Sure, they wanna join Russian under the sanctions shithouse and return to the last century. It's a ploy like Ukraine and makes invasion of Georgia in the future easier, part of Vlad's standard procedure of creating a false separatist group and use troops to take over the local government and install your puppet, hold bullshit referendums to rejoin the evil empire etc. We've seen it all before, a cover for imperialism, a narrative for the folks back home and smoke and mirrors for the gullible and stupid in the west.
> 
> Well that little war in Ukraine might have changed things a bit for Vlad in Georgia, or might in the near future.
> 
> ...


hey, if you want to be a part of russia, go to russia and have fun, but you don't get to stay here, and you never get to come back....choose wisely, and never bring it up again...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They see what way the wind is blowing and the base likes the idea of citizens fighting for liberty with guns and guts against Vlad's big government, the biggest of all! Most of their base has been smitten and they have to deflect from Rand Paul being an asshole as usual. Too bad a Russian missile strike didn't...


i thought the same thing, but the one useful thing turkeyneck mitch does is hold the freedumb caucus in check....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i thought the same thing, but the one useful thing turkeyneck mitch does is hold the freedumb caucus in check....


Abortion has gotten away from him and Trump's lunatic senate candidates have him concerned about a majority. No one would be happier than Mitch to see Trump dragged into a courtroom and fucked, but the situation in Georgia could be a disaster. I think these radical republicans might have fucked themselves out of some state houses and congressional seats too. Texas ain't that red and neither is Florida, both are battleground purple states nowadays. Internal division with radicals pushing an unpopular agenda and Trump running around with a knife out, along with some division on Ukraine, might get the democrats over the top in November, the J6 panel hearings and report along with prosecutions might also have some bearing. A lot of people walked away from the GOP in the wake of J6, especially among independents.

The GOP have no platform and power abhors a vacuum, their issue will be abortion and the democrats will make it that too, Mitch won't like it, but will have little control. The democrats will make it about contraception too, some of these moron republicans want condoms proscribed too and they will make them own it.

Things aren't so rosy for the republicans, they have several perfect storms brewing, many before the election.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Abortion has gotten away from him and Trump's lunatic senate candidates have him concerned about a majority. No one would be happier than Mitch to see Trump dragged into a courtroom and fucked, but the situation in Georgia could be a disaster. I think these radical republicans might have fucked themselves out of some state houses and congressional seats too. Texas ain't that red and neither is Florida, both are battleground purple states nowadays. Internal division with radicals pushing an unpopular agenda and Trump running around with a knife out, along with some division on Ukraine, might get the democrats over the top in November, the J6 panel hearings and report along with prosecutions might also have some bearing. A lot of people walked away from the GOP in the wake of J6, especially among independents.
> 
> The GOP have no platform and power abhors a vacuum, their issue will be abortion and the democrats will make it that too, Mitch won't like it, but will have little control. The democrats will make it about contraception too, some of these moron republicans want condoms proscribed too and they will make them own it.
> 
> Things aren't so rosy for the republicans, they have several perfect storms brewing, many before the election.


https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-polls-are-all-right/

polls aren't nearly as accurate as people take them to be....this years elections are wide open, and the republicans are doing a dance where you shoot yourself in the foot every other step. i will admit it IS wishful thinking on my part, but i don't think the republicans are going to do nearly as well as the polls say they will.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-polls-are-all-right/
> 
> polls aren't nearly as accurate as people take them to be....this years elections are wide open, and the republicans are doing a dance where you shoot yourself in the foot every other step. i will admit it IS wishful thinking on my part, but i don't think the republicans are going to do nearly as well as the polls say they will.


Neither do I, many like to bitch and moan about inflation and gas prices beyond the democrats control, they realize the alternative wouldn't be much better. The republicans aren't about solving problems, they are about lying and cheating to gain power and hold it. Your allies all know what they are, fascists and there will be trouble if you elect such people again, internally and internationally, in deed elect these anti democratic assholes and you may never have an honest or meaningful election again. With Trump running the show America and a GOP congress sucking his asshole, it would be like Russia in no time flat! Falling down happens real fast, getting up is much slower.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

He zigged when he shoulda zagged and had a date with destiny. The psychological effect must be tremendous, silent death from above 24/7, a single cheap DIY bomb dropped from a cheap Chinese commercial drone. The concussive effect of the blast in the confined space of a trench or foxhole is lethal.

*The 59th Motorized Brigade of Ukraine using drone-dropped munition to target troops in trenches*


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Neither do I, many like to bitch and moan about inflation and gas prices beyond the democrats control, they realize the alternative wouldn't be much better. The republicans aren't about solving problems, they are about lying and cheating to gain power and hold it. Your allies all know what they are, fascists and there will be trouble if you elect such people again, internally and internationally, in deed elect these anti democratic assholes and you may never have an honest or meaningful election again. With Trump running the show America and a GOP congress sucking his asshole, it would be like Russia in no time flat! Falling down happens real fast, getting up is much slower.


The irony is that from all I have read, inflation now is the result of the predecessor’s “policies”.


----------



## printer (May 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, the Red forest memorial to stupidity, have the war criminals and murders bury them, then hose them off when they are done, welcome to Ukraine asshole, now back to yer cell to glow in the dark.  Make the site a prison too, convert some of the reactor buildings... If ya played like Vlad...


Yellow forest.


----------



## printer (May 14, 2022)

Worthwhile read.
*Interview: Can Ukrainian Forces Successfully Counterattack In The Donbas? *








Interview: Can Ukrainian Forces Successfully Counterattack In The Donbas?


George Barros, an analyst at the Institute for the Study of War, explains Kyiv’s fighting strategy in eastern Ukraine and why conscription won’t solve Russia’s manpower problems.




www.rferl.org





Along the same lines.

*Russia Bogged Down in Ukraine Amid 'Long War' Warnings*








Russia Bogged Down in Ukraine Amid 'Long War' Warnings - The Moscow Times


When Russia invaded neighboring Ukraine in February, Russian general Yakov Rezantsev apparently told his troops that they would not be at war for long. “This operation is going to be over in mere hours,” Rezantsev said, according to an intercepted conversation released by the Ukrainian security...




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

Mystery solved, Vlad has a case of roid rage!  His hormones are out of whack and fucking with his brain.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Is Putin sick? | Michael Weiss*





May 14, 2022 “People in his own administration have to provide fecal samples, apparently in order to get within spitting distance of the guy. He’s become very germ phobic.” Is Putin Sick? Alexis Conran discusses Vladimir Putin’s health with investigative journalist Michael Weiss


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Yellow forest.


It is known by both names apparently, perhaps it was red and has bleached over time. So radioactive it killed the fucking trees outright!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

If you think Trump left Biden a mess to clean up and recover from, imagine what the guy who takes over from Putin will be left with?  Thanks Vlad, I don't regret killing ya!


----------



## printer (May 14, 2022)

*Military expert: how the Russian Federation will prevent the supply of Western weapons to the Armed Forces of Ukraine*
In order to stop the supply of Western weapons to the Ukrainian military, the armed forces of the Russian Federation should launch massive missile strikes on key transport hubs and bridges of the country. Igor Korotchenko, editor-in-chief of the National Defense magazine, spoke about this in a conversation with URA.RU.

“It is necessary to carry out large-scale missile strikes on key objects of the transport and logistics infrastructure of Ukraine. Until the key bridges, road and rail, are destroyed, we will not be able to 100% block the supply of Western weapons and trained combat crews of Ukrainian military personnel who will already be able to fight on this equipment, ”said Igor Korotchenko.

According to the military expert, the energy infrastructure of Ukraine should also become the goal of the Russian troops. “The destruction of the fuel and energy complex of Ukraine, which will prevent any supply of fuels and lubricants. Also striking at decision-making centers in Kyiv. Without these things being implemented, we will be in a much worse situation than it could be. If these tasks are solved within a maximum of five days, it would be possible to paralyze the entire transport communication of Ukraine,” he said.



https://ura-news.translate.goog/news/1052553203




DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is known by both names apparently, perhaps it was red and has bleached over time. So radioactive it killed the fucking trees outright!


I thought it was called the red forest but have been reading it being called the yellow forest.


----------



## printer (May 14, 2022)

*Turkey is ready to send a ship to evacuate people from Azovstal*
Ankara is ready to send a ship that will evacuate Ukrainian military and civilians from Azovstal, Turkish presidential spokesman Ibrahim Kalyn said. According to him, the evacuees must first be delivered by land from Mariupol to the port of Berdyansk. From there, people are planned to be transported to Istanbul.

“According to the plan, people evacuated from the large metallurgical plant Azovstal will be delivered by land to the port of Berdyansk, which, like Mariupol, is located on the Sea of Azov. A Turkish ship will deliver them across the Black Sea to Istanbul. If it can be done in this way, we will be happy to do it, we are ready. In fact, our ship is ready to go and deliver wounded soldiers and other civilians to Turkey,” Mr. Kalyn told Reuters .

Earlier, Deputy Prime Minister of Ukraine Irina Vereshchuk said that Turkey agreed to mediate in the negotiations on the evacuation of the military from the territory of the Azovstal plant in Mariupol. Prior to this, Kiev offered to exchange wounded Ukrainian soldiers from Azovstal for Russian prisoners of war.

On May 7, Mrs. Vereshchuk announced that the removal of civilians from the plant, where they remained with the Ukrainian military, was completed. According to her, from May 5 to May 7, 51 people were evacuated from Azovstal, earlier the UN reported about 500 people were evacuated from the plant and adjacent territories.








Турция готова направить корабль для эвакуации людей с «Азовстали»


Подробнее на сайте




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

printer said:


> *Military expert: how the Russian Federation will prevent the supply of Western weapons to the Armed Forces of Ukraine*
> In order to stop the supply of Western weapons to the Ukrainian military, the armed forces of the Russian Federation should launch massive missile strikes on key transport hubs and bridges of the country. Igor Korotchenko, editor-in-chief of the National Defense magazine, spoke about this in a conversation with URA.RU.
> 
> “It is necessary to carry out large-scale missile strikes on key objects of the transport and logistics infrastructure of Ukraine. Until the key bridges, road and rail, are destroyed, we will not be able to 100% block the supply of Western weapons and trained combat crews of Ukrainian military personnel who will already be able to fight on this equipment, ”said Igor Korotchenko.
> ...


They have been doing massive inaccurate strikes, but only over territory they control. Lend lease will mean better AA defense missiles and planes IMHO. The strategists in the Pentagon and the Ukrainians analyzed what they needed in the terrain and conditions they are fighting in, most of the long range artillery has already arrived and is being deployed. They have a plan for defeating the Russians with tactics and weapons developed specifically to defeat their old soviet field artillery that they are highly dependent on. I think when they are ready, they might use this edge before the Russians can react and adapt to drive for their main logistics and transport hub in the east after driving them from around Kharkiv. This should screw the Russians in the east and cut off the entire Russian eastern front at a stroke. We will see, but they have a plan to go with the guns and counterbattery radars, drones are a given in any situation.


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> and they were given such good advice.
> 
> View attachment 5133300


It's Leadership 101- sadly they've been there so long they've forgotten Rule #1 which creates their own echo chamber.

I saw women with signs going to protest this morning..young and old.

Alito might as well have taken a baseball bat to wasps' nest.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | ruzzian Army SUCKs in Ukraine*


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2022)

printer said:


> *Turkey is ready to send a ship to evacuate people from Azovstal*
> Ankara is ready to send a ship that will evacuate Ukrainian military and civilians from Azovstal, Turkish presidential spokesman Ibrahim Kalyn said. According to him, the evacuees must first be delivered by land from Mariupol to the port of Berdyansk. From there, people are planned to be transported to Istanbul.
> 
> “According to the plan, people evacuated from the large metallurgical plant Azovstal will be delivered by land to the port of Berdyansk, which, like Mariupol, is located on the Sea of Azov. A Turkish ship will deliver them across the Black Sea to Istanbul. If it can be done in this way, we will be happy to do it, we are ready. In fact, our ship is ready to go and deliver wounded soldiers and other civilians to Turkey,” Mr. Kalyn told Reuters .
> ...


They've changed teams..shifting gears..isn't Norway a NATO member bordering Russia? Am I wrong?


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Update from Ukraine | ruzzian Army SUCKs in Ukraine*


I'd actually send him some cash but not sure if he'd get it..edit saw direct link.


----------



## printer (May 14, 2022)

*This is too fucking good.

Russian troops defeated the Ukrainian crossing over the river Seversky Donets* Russian troops destroyed a Ukrainian pontoon crossing across the Seversky Donets River and enemy armored vehicles trying to cross, the corresponding video was published by the Russian Defense Ministry on Saturday.

The footage shows a view from a drone of an object covered with artillery fire, as well as fire on units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine of infantry fighting vehicles BMP-3 and maneuvering in cooperation with motorized rifles.

"In the course of reconnaissance and search operations of a motorized rifle unit of the Russian Armed Forces, an unmanned aerial vehicle crew discovered a unit of the Armed Forces of Ukraine on infantry fighting vehicles that attempted to cross the pontoon crossing. artillery, the pontoon crossing was completely destroyed and sank," the Russian military department explained.

After that, Russian artillerymen and BMP crews completed the rout, destroying enemy armored vehicles that managed to cross the pontoons. Some of the Ukrainian vehicles were seized by the Russian military. At the same time, on the opposite bank, the equipment of the pontoon-bridge unit of the Ukrainian troops was destroyed while trying to retreat.

Russia launched a special operation in Ukraine on February 24. President Vladimir Putin called its goal "the protection of people who have been subjected to bullying and genocide by the Kiev regime for eight years." For this, according to him, it is planned to carry out the demilitarization and denazification of Ukraine, to bring to justice all war criminals responsible for "bloody crimes against civilians" in Donbass .

According to the Ministry of Defense, the Armed Forces strike only at the military infrastructure and Ukrainian troops, and as of March 25, they completed the main tasks of the first stage - they significantly reduced the combat potential of Ukraine. The main goal in the Russian military department was called the liberation of Donbass.








Российские войска разбили украинскую переправу через реку Северский Донец


Российские войска уничтожили украинскую понтонную переправу через реку Северский Донец и пытавшуюся переправиться бронетехнику противника, соответствующее видео РИА Новости, 14.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





*The Ministry of Defense showed a video of the destruction of the crossing of the troops of the Armed Forces of Ukraine*
The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation showed a video with the destruction of a pontoon crossing of Ukrainian troops by high-precision missiles.

The video shows footage from a drone of a small river, across which a pontoon bridge has been built. The footage shows several blows to the crossing, including a precise hit on the pontoon bridge itself, as a result of which it lost its buoyancy and drowned.

"The missile attack was carried out on a pontoon crossing, induced by the Armed Forces of Ukraine for the transfer of a reserve of armored vehicles and personnel. Objective control of the destruction of the crossing was carried out by the crew of an unmanned aerial vehicle," the ministry said in a statement.



https://videon.img.ria.ru/Out/Flv/20220508/2022_05_08_pereprava16x9_n2n303xo.ybt.mp4










Минобороны показало видео уничтожения переправы войск ВСУ


Минобороны РФ показало видео с уничтожением высокоточными ракетами понтонной переправы войск Украины. РИА Новости, 08.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





Wonder if they paid the Ukrainians anything for the rights to the footage?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The irony is that from all I have read, inflation now is the result of the predecessor’s “policies”.


not completely, but trump is more responsible for it than Biden is...
the lion's share actually gets split between the pandemic and the supply chain fiasco that immediately followed it, and putin's war...i'd say those three events occuring one after the other are responsible for about 60% of world and u.s. inflation, trump's policies are responsible for about 25%, and Biden's policies are responsible for about 15%...
Biden would actually be in the black if not for all the rest of the contributing factors.


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not completely, but trump is more responsible for it than Biden is...
> the lion's share actually gets split between the pandemic and the supply chain fiasco that immediately followed it, and putin's war...i'd say those three events occuring one after the other are responsible for about 60% of world and u.s. inflation, trump's policies are responsible for about 25%, and Biden's policies are responsible for about 15%...
> Biden would actually be in the black if not for all the rest of the contributing factors.


I believe those three factors are the direct result of that man’s disastrous policies. 

So I’ll go 60% him, 10% or less to Biden, and the remainder to obstructionist Congress cowboys like Rand Paul and Manchin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

printer said:


> *This is too fucking good.
> 
> Russian troops defeated the Ukrainian crossing over the river Seversky Donets* Russian troops destroyed a Ukrainian pontoon crossing across the Seversky Donets River and enemy armored vehicles trying to cross, the corresponding video was published by the Russian Defense Ministry on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Reeks of desperation.


----------



## JamieThePainter (May 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is known by both names apparently, perhaps it was red and has bleached over time. So radioactive it killed the fucking trees outright!


I always knew it as the Red Forest. I didn't hear it named the Yellow Forest til I saw Operator Starsky's video on it. 

Anyone else saying Chornobyl instead of Chernobyl now because fuck the Russians?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

I see Rand Paul is popular in Ukraine... Maybe he should go for a fact finding mission to Kyiv and perhaps a tour of the front can be arranged...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Update from Ukraine | Putin's Rat Senator Rand Paul Voted Against Ukraine*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

Looks like that Ukrainian drive towards the Russian logistics hub in the east is underway. They are gonna use the long range artillery to clear a path and protect the flanks straight to the heart to the Russian operation and their largest troop concentrations. I guess ya gotta go to where they are, if ya wanna kill them with the new toys and force them into a fight they cannot win. That looks like the plan, the big iron is gonna fuck the Russians and throw them into panic and confusion, their commanders know they are priority targets too... If they capture or destroy that logistics hub the entire Russian eastern front will be crippled, then due south to Mariupol to blow that Bridge at Kerch by whatever means, probably missiles, cutting off Crimea and all the Russian troops in the south west and trapping their equipment while they try to evacuate by air and sea. Many are war criminals and won't want to stick around for a 20 year prison sentence.

Destroy the army in the east by driving to their main logistics hub and make the fuckers fight for their bread and bullets, in an artillery fight they cannot win. First they strip off their artillery cover and electronic counter measures for the drones to be maximally effective, next the tanks and APCs the drones locate, then the trucks and fighting positions get pounded before ya move forward using drones to avoid ambushes and to find the enemy. The God of war will speak frequently in the coming days.









Ukraine Launches Counteroffensive to Disrupt Russian Supply Lines


Ukrainian forces continued clearing villages north of Kharkiv, Russian President Vladimir Putin warned Finland’s leader that joining NATO would risk damaging ties with Moscow, and GOP senators visited Kyiv.




www.wsj.com





*Ukraine Launches Counteroffensive to Disrupt Russian Supply Lines*
*Russian President Vladimir Putin warns Finland against joining NATO as GOP senators visit Kyiv*

KYIV, Ukraine—Ukraine began a counteroffensive toward the eastern city of Izyum aimed at disrupting Russian supply lines into the Donbas region, officials said, as Ukrainian forces continued clearing villages north of Kharkiv and Russian President Vladimir Putin warned his Finnish counterpart that joining NATO would risk damaging relations with Moscow.

According to the Kremlin, Mr. Putin told Finland’s President Sauli Niinistö in a phone call Saturday that ending its decadeslong nonaligned defense policy by joining the North Atlantic Treaty Organization would be a mistake for Helsinki. The Finnish leader initiated the call to explain to Mr. Putin how his invasion of Ukraine had altered the security environment, prompting Finland to seek NATO membership in the coming days.


----------



## Polly Wog (May 14, 2022)

The Total Cost of U.S. Tariffs - AAF


The following analysis calculates the overall impact that tariffs could have on the prices of goods in the United States.




www.americanactionforum.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

One useful project for Uncle Sam is to hack a patch for the firmware Chinese DJI drones use to lock out China and make them secure. This would be a very useful thing to have and maintain, it would have been very useful for Ukrainians. They could even change the firmware completely to a military version more useful to drone pilot soldiers with features they might find useful. Uncle Sam wouldn't mind these drones as much with China locked out and they or the operators had more control over the data. It's just hacked software for various common useful models.


----------



## printer (May 14, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> The Total Cost of U.S. Tariffs - AAF
> 
> 
> The following analysis calculates the overall impact that tariffs could have on the prices of goods in the United States.
> ...


Life costs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

Heavy shit and close quarters
*Ukrainian Soldiers Fire Grenades Towards Advancing Russians During a Very Heavy Trench Firefight*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see Rand Paul is popular in Ukraine... Maybe he should go for a fact finding mission to Kyiv and perhaps a tour of the front can be arranged...
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


rand paul is a scumbag hypocrite...they should pack him in a box with some cedar shaving and a wheel of cheese and ship him to putin...slow freight via china


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

Invasion Day 80 – Summary - MilitaryLand.net


The summary of the 80th day of Russian invasion to Ukraine, as of 22:00 – 14th of May 2022 (Kyiv time). Day summary: Ukrainian forces continue its successful operation in the area of Kharkiv, the resistance is weak as most Russian forces retreated across the border. I believe it’s now safe to...



militaryland.net


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

Ukraine wages counteroffensive against Russian forces in east


Ukrainian forces have launched a counteroffensive near the Russian-held town of Izium in eastern Ukraine, a regional governor said on Saturday, in what could prove a serious setback for Moscow's plans to capture the entire Donbas region.




www.reuters.com





*Ukraine wages counteroffensive against Russian forces in east*


Ukrainian forces press towards Russian-held Izium in east
Ukraine in 'complex talks' on evacuating wounded fighters
Finnish leader tells Putin his country plans to join NATO
G7 nations vow more military and economic aid for Ukraine
KYIV/BEZRUKY, Ukraine, May 14 (Reuters) - Ukrainian forces have launched a counteroffensive near the Russian-held town of Izium in eastern Ukraine, a regional governor said on Saturday, in what could prove a serious setback for Moscow's plans to capture the entire Donbas region.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

*Let's talk about Russia's GRU taking over....*


----------



## ANC (May 15, 2022)

What a big box of fuck


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

With the arrival and deployment of modern weapons the rate of Russian losses should accelerate as the Ukrainians force them to fight battles they cannot win or they retreat. It's just a question of how quickly and in what order they retreat and if they have the fuel to bring their equipment with them or run/walk back to Russia.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russia has lost one third of its original invasion force, UK estimates*





Ukrainian servicemen with a downed Russian drone in Kyiv in March.
Aris Messinis | AFP | Getty Images

Russia has probably lost a third of the ground combat force it originally committed to its invasion of Ukraine, and Moscow has little prospect of accelerating its advance in eastern Ukraine, according to an intelligence estimate from the British government.

Russia's attempted offensive in Ukraine's eastern Donbas region has lost momentum and "failed to achieve substantial territorial gains over the past month whilst sustaining consistently high levels of attrition," the U.K. Ministry of Defence said Sunday.

The Russian Ministry of Defense did not immediately respond to a CNBC request for comment.

The British assessment singled out destroyed Russian drones and river-bridging equipment as worsening the situation for Russian troops. "Russian UAVs are vital for tactical awareness and directing artillery, but have been vulnerable to Ukrainian anti-air capabilities," the U.K. Ministry of Defence said.

A Russian attempt to cross the Seversky Donets River in Ukraine's east last week was repulsed by Ukrainian defenders with heavy losses of equipment. Ukrainian officials on Thursday released a video showing burnt out vehicles and a destroyed pontoon bridge.

Low Russian morale and reduced combat effectiveness are exacerbating delays in its planned offensive, the British ministry said.

"Under the current conditions," the British ministry said, "Russia is unlikely to dramatically accelerate its rate of advance over the next 30 days."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

Another factor in Geopolitics, a two for one, two dictators going down at once would shake things up a bit on the world stage!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


https://www.news.com.au/world/asia/chinese-president-xi-jinping-reportedly-suffering-brain-aneurysm/news-story/a4f9f877beb29cd2ee8c0ed6cca9c4d6



*Chinese President Xi Jinping reportedly ‘suffering brain aneurysm’*
Chinese President Xi Jinping is reportedly suffering from a deadly health scare as rumours of a coup sparked by Covid lockdowns swirl.

Chinese President Xi Jinping is suffering from a deadly brain aneurysm, reports claim – as he faces a coup over China’s devastating Covid lockdowns.
The Chinese president, 68, reportedly wanted to be treated with traditional medicine rather than undergo major surgery after he was rushed to hospital, _The Sun_ reports.

According to news agency ANI, Xi suffered the “cerebral aneurysm” at the end of 2021.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Stalin wins on body count. Hitler wins on clicks.


Stalin's longevity supports your answer,but Hitler created a more lasting sick ideology


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Stalin's longevity supports your answer,but Hitler created a more lasting sick ideology


The ideology was always there, he did create some logos for it and the SS did make a fashion statement as well as others. Nazism died with Hitler, there was nothing to it but hate and fear and it only appeals to a tiny miniscule portion of society who are also full of other character flaws. They would be assholes without the ideology, they don't need a swastika when a red MAGA hat will do.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The ideology was always there, he did create some logos for it and the SS did make a fashion statement as well as others. Nazism died with Hitler, there was nothing to it but hate and fear and it only appeals to a tiny miniscule portion of society who are also full of other character flaws. They would be assholes without the ideology, they don't need a swastika when a red MAGA hat will do.


Sad and true, as I've said before some wh. power advocates in US,like to use SS symbolism, in truth they aren't close to the standard,that's all about cheekbones and skull structure etc. and some of these people look inbred and would end up in a gas chamber themselves,a total joke,I'm all about the individual person and I'd rather be in a foxhole w/a Gomez or a Washington that I know is down than some sack of shit white who watches Fox and can't do basic math or spell and is just a hater based on skin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

If the Russians lost 30% of their original invading force in Ukraine and say they reinforced them and made up for some losses with replacements and are actually down by 25%. Those men haven't had a break for over 80 days and I don't think the Russians are rotating troops out for R&R like the Ukrainians are. They've been attacked day and night their logistics and morale are low and they must be tired by now. At the current rate of losses they should be down by around 50% by the end of July. However I think with the arrival of modern arms on the Ukrainian side Russian losses will accelerate and Ukrainian ones will diminish, even with offensive operations that are normally costly in terms of causalities. Superior arms, organization, communication, intelligence and tactics will make this possible. Russian losses could mount to 50% by the end of June, if the break in some areas and allow Ukrainian breakthroughs to cut their supply lines and capture logistics hubs.

If they break them in the east and drive them to the borders, then like Napoleon, they will turn on the next Russian army in the south. One they break the army in the east and drive it into Russia, territorials can hold the ground taken, because the Russians won't have anything to threaten it from inside Russia. The Ukrainians also have very short lines of internal communication and can shift resources from east to south east rapidly.


----------



## schuylaar (May 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The irony is that from all I have read, inflation now is the result of the predecessor’s “policies”.


That was a given. After all, what happens when billionaires no longer pay any taxes +++.


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Stalin's longevity supports your answer,but Hitler created a more lasting sick ideology


No. Hitler had a 12-year run. Stalin’s successors hung on 38 years. The current hard right is neither’s offspring.


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> That was a given. After all, what happens when billionaires no longer pay any taxes +++.


Bing


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

There is another possibility, the South using intelligence and precision missiles and drones destroys ALL North Korean artillery pieces. Has located the nukes and leadership and strikes them too in a precision attack. The south Korean army could be at the northern border in a day and have special forces there in hours. The slave army of the north would collapse in a hurry with their whip holders dead, they would target their officers too. 

The lessons learned in Ukraine might be applied to Kim's obsolete soviet army too, in the span of 24 hours. They wouldn't do a thing unless they knew where his launchable nukes were and they probably do.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about how South Korea learned to love the bomb....*


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There is another possibility, the South using intelligence and precision missiles and drones destroys ALL North Korean artillery pieces. Has located the nukes and leadership and strikes them too in a precision attack. The south Korean army could be at the northern border in a day and have special forces there in hours. The slave army of the north would collapse in a hurry with their whip holders dead, they would target their officers too.
> 
> The lessons learned in Ukraine might be applied to Kim's obsolete soviet army too, in the span of 24 hours. They wouldn't do a thing unless they knew where his launchable nukes were and they probably do.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Let's talk about how South Korea learned to love the bomb....*


I would imagine that Kim’s military is in much higher tune than Vladolf’s. NK does not harbor the same kind of kleptocrats as Russia. Not dissing the South, but i dont think the north is anybody’s pushover.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I would imagine that Kim’s military is in much higher tune than Vladolf’s. NK does not harbor the same kind of kleptocrats as Russia. Not dissing the South, but i dont think the north is anybody’s pushover.


I'm sure the South have a lot of intelligence on their state of readiness. However those soldiers who did defect, had parasites including tapeworm, were malnourished and took weeks to recover.

The point is new technologies open up new possibilities, as the technical gap between the two states increases. Ukraine will help to demonstrate this along with the obsolescence of old Soviet weapons, tactics and doctrine. The 5 thousand old artillery pieces that are pointed at Seoul can be taken out by precision missile and even drone strikes in minutes, no matter how well they are dug in. Like wise for their entire communications and anti air craft capabilities.

Another point is with these increasing capabilities proved in Ukraine on the battle field and the weakness of these soviet style tank armies and tactics, it becomes an increasingly viable option for some, like the Current government in the South. Another factor is morale and civilian morale there is rock bottom, with a starved citizenry serving a criminal elite who rule by terror alone.


----------



## printer (May 15, 2022)

Sure looks easy enough.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

printer said:


> Sure looks easy enough.


Just following the news, never said it was a good idea, just that an increasing technological gap is making it increasingly possible. The south said they could strike the north with thousands of precision missiles recently and the new government is hard ass. I'm sure the idea is being more than explored, but is a viable defense strategy now that could be used as a first or preemptive strike option. Increasingly fixed defensive positions are seen as vulnerable to precision strikes and bunker busting munitions. With the war in Ukraine demonstrating the weakness of this style of military in the face of modern tactics and technology, it is bound to give people ideas.

War in the region might not start with them, but S Korea and Japan are allied with America and others in the region and Russian political instability could be a factor too, they border the north and China. All those tanks use Russian spares I imagine and the Russians might not be able to provide them, however China could.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

printer said:


> Sure looks easy enough.


The world is in a state of flux, there a rumors that both Putin and Xi could both be dead or out of power soon. Covid is yet to ravage China or North Korea and Kim might not survive it, but no doubt is vaxxed to the max along with the elite. Dunno about the population, but malnourished people don't do well in pandemics if they weren't vaxxed. Then there is the impending food crises and N Korea might get hit hard with that...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

One observation about this war is the Russians treat their troops like they are disposable, while the Ukrainians think of them as recyclable! Dead troops don't fight future battles, living ones do, the dead don't learn lessons either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

One problem with being leader for life, is your life can end when political change is required, or desired.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

Same deal as Kyiv, they were defeated and retreated to the border.









Ukraine: Russians withdraw from around Kharkiv, batter east


KYIV, Ukraine (AP) — Russian troops were withdrawing from around Ukraine’s second-largest city after bombarding it for weeks, the Ukrainian military said Saturday, as Kyiv and Moscow's forces engaged in a grinding battle for the country’s eastern industrial heartland.




apnews.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 15, 2022)

Russian pant Shittin time


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 15, 2022)

Raytheon raises the bar -


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

I don't think Ukraine will be the end of this for Vlad or whatever scum rises to the top of the poisonous fermenting brew that is imperialist Russia. I figure the policy is to weaken Vlad and bleed him white in Ukraine, while ringing him with hostile former soviet republics, armed by the west with modern arms good enough to defeat the Russians. They might be in an independent defensive alliance of mutual support, similar to NATO only in the south and east. Ukraine and Belarus might even be part of it and provide Vlad that buffer he desires between him and NATO. However, as far as he and his military are concerned, it might as well be NATO and they would fair as well fighting against it.


----------



## schuylaar (May 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Bing


----------



## schuylaar (May 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Raytheon raises the bar -


That shit just scares me looking at the yellow-green fusion like elements


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 15, 2022)

Pretty sure these vids are making the rounds on kremlin laptops ….. especially the newer bunker busters.
It’s an obvious flex , but enough to let them know we don’t use washing machine parts or GPS locators from wish.com.

You can bet that those systems are just a peek .


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 15, 2022)

The “ Russia Panic “ in the vid headlines would be an easy way to ensure Russian monitoring would latch on to it.

Pretty fucking clever


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Pretty sure these vids are making the rounds on kremlin laptops ….. especially the newer bunker busters.
> It’s an obvious flex , but enough to let them know we don’t use washing machine parts or GPS locators from wish.com.
> 
> You can bet that those systems are just a peek .


Joe doesn't want to give them too much, lest they go nuts on Russia and chase Vlad's army all the way back to Moscow, shelling it continuously on the road! Besides, ya don't wanna scare a varmint off, they gotta make him think he can win and keep throwing shit in he can't replace. Then trap his army in Ukraine with out fuel and a blown bridge at Kerch, they will leave it for the Ukrainians , because they are stupid, will be without leadership and will need to get out of Crimea by sea or air and to Russia from the east by foot. If they do it right, they wouldn't have enough fuel to burn their vehicles anyway. The Ukrainians will have the best equipped reserves in Europe with all those soviet arms and equipment. Once the fuckers are gone they not only dare not come back, they won't be able to anyway.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> The “ Russia Panic “ in the vid headlines would be an easy way to ensure Russian monitoring would latch on to it.
> 
> Pretty fucking clever


Click bait works on them too!


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 15, 2022)

Also the glaring fact that those newer artillery pieces are also “ nuclear “ capable ( tactical ) by way of simple munition changes.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 15, 2022)

Poopoo Putin probably thought that Ukraine is ‘ nuclear free ‘ now that it would be a cakewalk and flowers thrown at their feet .
The conscripts Putin “ wishes “ he has for fighters are all actually Ukrainians instead - bakers / blacksmiths / farmers / teachers / students even little old ladies defeating a common enemy.

If it wasn’t so tragic it would be funny.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Also the glaring fact that those newer artillery pieces are also “ nuclear “ capable ( tactical ) by way of simple munition changes.


Nukes will be on missiles, I think nuclear artillery went out in the 50's in America. The simple and brutal fact is, it can shoot about 5 miles further, faster and more accurately than the Russians can with conventional munitions and we've been supplying extended range and precision rounds for them by the tens of thousands and I've seen video of their use. Drones and counterbattery and fire control radars and digital networking will make all the difference. We can disperse our artillery, but to mass it they must have it wheel to wheel in groups and work out the trigonometry manually. The trouble with having it in groups wheel to wheel, is...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Poopoo Putin probably thought that Ukraine is ‘ nuclear free ‘ now that it would be a cakewalk and flowers thrown at their feet .
> The conscripts Putin “ wishes “ he has for fighters are all actually Ukrainians instead - bakers / blacksmiths / farmers / teachers / students even little old ladies defeating a common enemy.
> 
> If it wasn’t so tragic it would be funny.


He also is learning that nukes are an all or nothing proposition that he dare not use on a non nuclear power. Their use would involve personal suicide and the death of children and his grand children along with 90% of the Russian population. He is also learning that he and Russia are pathetically weak and so is everybody else. Now his own ass is on the line less than 3 months after starting this shit, wars have unpredictable and unintended consequences and we are seeing the principle in action.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nukes will be on missiles, I think nuclear artillery went out in the 50's in America. The simple and brutal fact is, it can shoot about 5 miles further, faster and more accurately than the Russians can with conventional munitions and we've been supplying extended range and precision rounds for them by the tens of thousands and I've seen video of their use. Drones and counterbattery and fire control radars and digital networking will make all the difference. We can disperse our artillery, but to mass it they must have it wheel to wheel in groups and work out the trigonometry manually. The trouble with having it in groups wheel to wheel, is...


True , but now with even *more flexibility *on the battlefield it would be asinine for the ORCS to think Ukraine would still be in a weaker position. 
Artillery could still up the ante with even higher yielding explosives like the EXCALIBUR sat guided shells. Ukrainian surveillance out classes any Russian attempts.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 15, 2022)

Russian achievements in battle -

*Tanks* - pretty much zero ( hence the Z ) 
*Fighter Jets* - Skeet shot / crash and burn
*Jamming Tech* - “ fell off truck “ / abandoned 
*Cruise missile* - great for blind shooting / most impacted and dudded out in various locations / semi intact
*Vacuum bombs* - minor use alleged / probably abandoned 
*Drone Tech* - surprisingly weak / patchwork parts / duct tape
*Logistical Support *- extremely poor / expired rations / vehicle maintenance / protective gear 
*Warships *- pretty much the same ZED DEATH as tanks …. End up becoming new artificial reef for the fishes 

*Honorable Mention - *making Mud Patties in highly radioactive soil and stealing highly charged cobalt samples .

*Trains with Refrigerated Cars - *Russian popsicles ready for shipment to Moscow 

Pretty sure there’s not gonna be a medal ceremony in Russia. 

Feel free to add to lineup if I missed something.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

*Russia estimated to have lost a third of its ground combat force in Ukraine - BBC News*

267,038 views May 15, 2022 
Britain's Ministry of Defence says Russia has lost about a third of its ground combat force since the war began in Ukraine at the end of February.

The Russian invasion has been hampered by stiff Ukrainian resistance and logistical issues.

Nato secretary general Jens Stoltenberg also said Russia's war in Ukraine is not going to plan and that its attempt to capture the eastern Donbas region has "stalled".

"They failed to take Kyiv, they are pulling back from around Kharkiv, their major offensive in Donbas has stalled. Russia is not achieving its strategic objectives," he said.

Stoltenberg added that Ukraine could win the conflict.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 15, 2022)

Just supposing - if one of the Docs or Anesthesiologists might “ accidentally “ use what poopoo used on Chechen rebels in early 2000’s -
Carfentanil ( aerosolized fentanyl derivative ) mixed with inhalational anesthetic, such as halothane.

Then it’s…. Goodnight Moon.


----------



## printer (May 15, 2022)

The Americans have nuke systems in Europe that could hit Moscow if a base in north east Ukraine is established. Maybe Putin had that in mind when he invaded. As to why Putin did not invade while Trump was in office? Could be that these missiles were not employed until after the election?

*Army Revives Cold War Nuclear Missile Unit To Deploy New Long-Range Weapons In Europe*
*56th Artillery Command’s return to Germany after 30 years reflects how critical ground-launched missiles would be in any future conflict with Russia. *
Nov 8, 2021 2:42 PM

"The reactivation of the 56th Artillery Command will provide U.S. Army Europe and Africa with significant capabilities in multi-domain operations," Army Maj. Gen. Stephen Maranian, the head of the newly revived unit, said in a statement on Nov. 3. "It will further enable the synchronization of joint and multinational fires and effects, and employment of future long-range surface to surface fires across the U.S. Army Europe and Africa area of responsibility."

Maranian's mention of "future long-range surface to surface fires" is clearly a reference, at least in part, to two new missile systems the Army hopes to begin fielding in the next few years — Dark Eagle and Typhon.

Dark Eagle is the still relatively new name for the Army's Long Range Hypersonic Weapon (LRHW), which it is developing as part of a joint program with the U.S. Navy. The service is already in the process of standing up the first battery that will be equipped with these missiles, each of which carries an unpowered hypersonic boost-glide vehicle, as part of the MDTF at Joint Base Lewis-McChord.

At present, the service plans to use Typhon to fire land-based derivatives of the Navy's SM-6 missile, which has air- and missile-defense capabilities as well as the ability to strike surface targets, along with ground-launched versions of the Tomahawk land-attack cruise missile. The Army is expected to use its version of the SM-6 as a surface-to-surface ballistic missile.

Maranian's mention of "future long-range surface to surface fires" is clearly a reference, at least in part, to two new missile systems the Army hopes to begin fielding in the next few years — Dark Eagle and Typhon.








Army Revives Cold War Nuclear Missile Unit To Deploy New Long-Range Weapons In Europe


56th Artillery Command's return to Germany after 30 years reflects how critical ground-launched missiles would be in any future conflict with Russia.




www.thedrive.com





*The Army Just Tested Its New Ballistic Missiles That Takes Aim At Previously Prohibited Ranges *Oct 14, 2021 
In terms of the distance of the flight, Lockheed Martin has only said that it was the "longest flight to date" and that it succeeded in "exceeding [the] maximum threshold" for the PrSM as set by the Army. An earlier test of this missile in May saw it fly approximately 400 kilometers, or around 248.5 miles, and official documents say the Army's current plan is for PrSM’s to be able to hit targets beyond that range. 

There were reports earlier this week that the expectation was that the missile would travel at least 499 kilometers, or around 310 miles, in this new test flight. Alerts to airmen and mariners detailing airspace restrictions related to the impending test, which had been issued last month, do show a potential impact area that looks to stretch out to between 400 and 500 kilometers from Vandenberg.

That 499-kilometer distance is significant, as the old INF treaty had prohibited the United States and Russia from deploying ground-based ballistic and cruise missiles with ranges between 500 and 5,500 kilometers.









The Army Just Tested Its New Ballistic Missiles That Takes Aim At Previously Prohibited Ranges (Updated)


The Precision Strike Missile was expected to fly at least 499 kilometers in the test, just shy of a range limit in a former treaty with Russia.




www.thedrive.com





Seredyna-Buda, Sumy Oblast, Ukraine distance to Moscow - 6 hr 36 min (529 km) 

Probably a little shorter as the crow flies and there are no toll booths to pay. So is the Ukraine conflict Trump's fault?


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Also the glaring fact that those newer artillery pieces are also “ nuclear “ capable ( tactical ) by way of simple munition changes.


I don’t think nuclear artillery advanced much past the “hold my beer and watch this!” phase. Planes with smart bombs are more versatile.


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Just supposing - if one of the Docs or Anesthesiologists might “ accidentally “ use what poopoo used on Chechen rebels in early 2000’s -
> Carfentanil ( aerosolized fentanyl derivative ) mixed with inhalational anesthetic, such as halothane.
> 
> Then it’s…. Goodnight Moon.
> ...


trouble is halothane effective dose is a million times that of the hot opioids. You’d have to crop-dust the enemy.


----------



## printer (May 15, 2022)

*Finnish president says Putin took news of Finland’s plans to join NATO ‘calmly’*
Finnish President Sauli Niinistö on Sunday said Russian President Vladimir Putin took the news of Finland joining the security alliance NATO “calmly.”

Niinistö, who informed the Russian leader of his decision last week in a phone call, told CNN’s “State of the Union” that Putin’s reaction during the phone call was a “surprise.”

“Altogether the discussion was very, would I say, calm and cool,” the Finnish leader said. “He didn’t repeat those threats he had earlier.”









Finnish president says Putin took news of Finland’s plans to join NATO ‘calmly’


Finnish President Sauli Niinistö on Sunday said Russian President Vladimir Putin took the news of Finland joining the security alliance NATO “calmly.” Niinistö, who informed the Russian…




thehill.com





Putin - "1,000 km to Moscow." "I have shorter things to worry about."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | The most Stupid FAIL of ruzzian Army in Ukraine*






*Update from Ukraine | One more Ukraine Counterattack is coming soon*


----------



## printer (May 15, 2022)

*Sweden has officially decided to join NATO*
Sweden's ruling Social Democratic Party has said it has decided to work on the country's entry into NATO. At the same time, as stated in the statement, if the application is approved, the country will ask for the opportunity to "express unilateral reservations against the deployment of nuclear weapons and permanent bases" on its territory.

“At its meeting today, 15 May 2022, the board of the Social Democrats decided that the party will work to get Sweden to apply for NATO membership. Thus, the Social Democrats will seek to ensure that Sweden, if the NATO application is approved, expresses unilateral reservations against the deployment of nuclear weapons and permanent bases on Swedish territory,” the statement said .

After a long-term policy of neutrality, Sweden and Finland announced their desire to join NATO because of the Russian military operation in Ukraine. On May 14, Finnish President Sauli Niinistö told Russian President Vladimir Putin that the country would make a decision on membership in the alliance in the coming days. Finnish Foreign Minister Pekka Haavisto said that the country is likely to apply to join the alliance on Wednesday, May 18.

NATO countries generally support the decision of Finland and Sweden to join the alliance, but Turkey says that in order to join the alliance, they must stop helping the PKK and other organizations that Ankara considers terrorist. To accept new members into the alliance, the approval of all existing members is required.








Швеция официально приняла решение о вступлении в НАТО


Подробнее на сайте




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog




*US handed over 89 M777 howitzers to Ukraine*
The United States has completed the transfer of a batch of M777 155-mm howitzers to Ukraine, the United States Embassy in the country has reported. Almost the entire batch of howitzers has already arrived in Ukraine - 89 pieces out of the planned 90.

“M777 howitzers in action. This is part of an $800 million aid package for the Ukrainian Armed Forces. All but one of the 90 howitzers sent by the US are now in Ukraine, many already deployed on the front lines,” the US embassy said on Facebook (banned and blocked in Russia, owned by the company Meta, recognized as extremist and banned).

The M777 is a 155 mm light towed howitzer. It can fire guided Excalibur projectiles with a firing range of up to 40 km, and a circular probable deviation from the target of 5 m. The rate of fire is 5 rounds per minute. Crew - 5-8 people. Equipped with a digital fire control system. M777, in particular, were used by the United States in armed conflicts in Afghanistan and Iraq.

Earlier, a senior Pentagon official said that 310 Ukrainian troops were trained to work with new weapons, in particular this type of howitzers. The United States began to increase the supply of weapons to Ukraine in connection with the Russian military operation on the territory of this country.








США передали Украине 89 гаубиц М777


Подробнее на сайте




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog




*Romanian Foreign Minister and Blinken discussed the export of grain from Ukraine through Romanian ports*
The United States can take out the grain blocked in Ukraine through the Romanian ports of Galati and Constanta. Romanian Foreign Minister Bogdan Aurescu discussed this issue with US Secretary of State Anthony Blinken.

“I briefly discussed with Secretary of State Blinken Romania’s efforts and plans to support the Ukrainian economy by facilitating the export/shipment of grain through the ports of Galati and Constanta, as well as possible joint international actions in this regard, in order to contribute to global food security,” Mr. Aurescu wrote. on Twitter.

Earlier, the Foreign Ministers of the G7 countries held a meeting in Germany, following which German Minister Annalena Berbock said that the world was "threatened by a severe famine" due to the Russian military operation in Ukraine, and Canadian Foreign Minister Melanie Joly said that the country was working on the issue of exporting blocked in Ukraine grain with another major exporter. Earlier, US President Joe Biden reported 20 tons of grain. He said that the United States was also looking for ways to export them.








Глава МИД Румынии и Блинкен обсудили вывоз зерна из Украины через румынские порты


Подробнее на сайте




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *Sweden has officially decided to join NATO*
> Sweden's ruling Social Democratic Party has said it has decided to work on the country's entry into NATO. At the same time, as stated in the statement, if the application is approved, the country will ask for the opportunity to "express unilateral reservations against the deployment of nuclear weapons and permanent bases" on its territory.
> 
> “At its meeting today, 15 May 2022, the board of the Social Democrats decided that the party will work to get Sweden to apply for NATO membership. Thus, the Social Democrats will seek to ensure that Sweden, if the NATO application is approved, expresses unilateral reservations against the deployment of nuclear weapons and permanent bases on Swedish territory,” the statement said .
> ...


Howitzers depend on munitions. I wonder if we sent them any Excalibur, which is a serious value-added item.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> True , but now with even *more flexibility *on the battlefield it would be asinine for the ORCS to think Ukraine would still be in a weaker position.
> Artillery could still up the ante with even higher yielding explosives like the EXCALIBUR sat guided shells. Ukrainian surveillance out classes any Russian attempts.


It's pretty clear since Sammy supplied the gear the Ukrainians own the tactical air space for drones now and can use even commercial ones with greater freedom, plus they have also gained experience in their tactical employment. Even though Uncle Sam is supplying big military drones along with Turkey Canada and the UK, these little commercial drones dropping dirt cheap bombs have earned their place on the battlefield and the confidence of the military, for at least this war.

As I said I think artillery in this battle space is the path to victory, it ain't about quantity, it's about range, accuracy, mobility and integration with intelligence allowing it to destroy more targets in range more quickly from outside the range of their guns. Eliminate their guns and you can move on the open plains, provided you take out the guns in their tanks too. They can roll the Russians up the roads for miles at a time by out ranging them with artillery and destroying them if they stand or even if they run.


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's pretty clear since Sammy supplied the gear the Ukrainians own the tactical air space for drones now and can use even commercial ones with greater freedom, plus they have also gained experience in their tactical employment. Even though Uncle Sam is supplying big military drones along with Turkey Canada and the UK, these little commercial drones dropping dirt cheap bombs have earned their place on the battlefield and the confidence of the military, for at least this war.
> 
> As I said I think artillery in this battle space is the path to victory, it ain't about quantity, it's about range, accuracy, mobility and integration with intelligence allowing it to destroy more targets in range more quickly from outside the range of their guns. Eliminate their guns and you can move on the open plains, provided you take out the guns in their tanks too. They can roll the Russians up the roads for miles at a time by out ranging them with artillery and destroying them if they stand or even if they run.


Before the advent of munitions exhibiting terminal guidance capacity, artillery was definitely a matter of quantity. I seem to remember that this heavily informed Soviet battlefield doctrine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Howitzers depend on munitions. I wonder if we sent them any Excalibur, which is a serious value-added item.


Yep Canada the UK and America did, along with extended range rounds. I saw videos of them being used in Ukraine too. Not just America sent munitions to Ukraine for these standard caliber weapons. With increased accuracy fewer shells are required often one will do. Most of the time it is preferable to merely damage Russian equipment, since they are poor at repairing it and more often than not abandon it for the Ukrainians to collect.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Before the advent of munitions exhibiting terminal guidance capacity, artillery was definitely a matter of quantity. I seem to remember that this heavily informed Soviet battlefield doctrine.


Times change with technology, ideas have a certain inertia like mass, old ideas don't die in these circumstances, the people who hold them do. I think the Russians in the field will fail to adapt to the new reality in a timely manner, old ideas die fast on the battlefield, as does old technology and old men!


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Times change with technology, ideas have a certain inertia like mass, old ideas don't die in these circumstances, the people who hold them do. I think the Russians in the field will fail to adapt to the new reality in a timely manner, old ideas die fast on the battlefield, as does old technology and old men!


The sad thing is that 99+% of fielded Russians are at the whim of their hidebound flag-rank staff.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The sad thing is that 99+% of fielded Russians are at the whim of their hidebound flag-rank staff.


They dare not go near the front and remain ignorant of the true situation, after awhile people at the front quit listening to them. Want me to obey orders, come here personally, this might be a spoof American or Ukrainian call, BTW call when you arrive...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

Looks like the Ukrainian general staff are making their move, a more modest one than I figured, but a good one now that I think about it. They can try out their new toys in serious way here and pound the Russians in the Izyum Salient with long range artillery from 3 different directions and destroy 25 Russian BTGs, or get them running north east. Also air cover would be more difficult for the Russians here too. Cut them off and when they hit the roads in columns to retreat hit them again, drones will be circling over the salient like buzzards looking for artillery targets to strike. First destroy their defensive artillery that's been deployed to your front using superior range and accuracy, then proceed to attack where you can cut off all those BTG's south of you from their supply bases and fuel.

Not as grand as going for the big transport hub further east at Kupiansk, but deal with these 25 BTG's and they won't be at your back when you do.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*SOMETHING 'BIG' IS HAPPENING IN UKRAINE AS THE BATTLE OF THE IZYUM SALIENT BEGINS || 2022*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

Posted yesterday by a Russian FPV pilot from Crimea I assume. He should be using that thing on the front for mother Russia!

Seems like a nice place, have a look, it might be destroyed by fall as the war moves on and around.

*‎Sevastopol flight FPV *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

*Let's talk about a problem at an intelligence school....*


----------



## printer (May 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like the Ukrainian general staff are making their move, a more modest one than I figured, but a good one now that I think about it. They can try out their new toys in serious way here and pound the Russians in the Izyum Salient with long range artillery from 3 different directions and destroy 25 Russian BTGs, or get them running north east. Also air cover would be more difficult for the Russians here too. Cut them off and when they hit the roads in columns to retreat hit them again, drones will be circling over the salient like buzzards looking for artillery targets to strike. First destroy their defensive artillery that's been deployed to your front using superior range and accuracy, then proceed to attack where you can cut off all those BTG's south of you from their supply bases and fuel.
> 
> Not as grand as going for the big transport hub further east at Kupiansk, but deal with these 25 BTG's and they won't be at your back when you do.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *SOMETHING 'BIG' IS HAPPENING IN UKRAINE AS THE BATTLE OF THE IZYUM SALIENT BEGINS || 2022*


Just hope the supplies are not cut off, the $40 B bill that one lone Republican stopped, to show he has his panties in a knot, needs to pass by Thursday otherwise the armament supply will be stopped.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)

printer said:


> Just hope the supplies are not cut off, the $40 B bill that one lone Republican stopped, to show he has his panties in a knot, needs to pass by Thursday otherwise the armament supply will be stopped.


The Brits, us, others and Administration probably have temporary work arounds. Mitch must be squeezing Paul's balls as hard as he can over this, it is not a winning issue for them, too many of the base have been seduced to the cause of Ukraine. Rand must be taking local heat over this as well from his own voters. In any case it's a done deal even with the delay I figure and it could be why they choose the smaller operation instead of going the whole nine yards to Kupisnk.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

*The secret of Ukrainian military success | @Operator Starsky  interview*






May 16, 2022 Operator Starsky is a blogger and self-described "war hipster". He fights with the Ukrainian national guard and posts videos to YouTube with his analysis of events during the war. He told us Russians "are losing a lot of experienced soldiers, 80% of their elite troops were eliminated during those first weeks of this invasion."


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *The secret of Ukrainian military success | @Operator Starsky  interview*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe.. I haven't been following the war as much as you but it seems Putin is in range of having all of Ukraines Black sea. If that's his goal then he has it in sight.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Maybe.. I haven't been following the war as much as you but it seems Putin is in range of having all of Ukraines Black sea. If that's his goal then he has it in sight.
> 
> View attachment 5134095


They are blocked in the west around Kherson, blocked by blown bridges and the Ukrainians. Right now the plan appears to break the main Russian force in the east with superior western artillery and drones. They will drive towards their logistical hubs and force the Russians to fight or retreat if they are not cutoff in battles they cannot win. The brutal truth is the 155mm artillery we, CAN, AUS, US and UK gave them has a range of 30km and the Russian stuff has a range of 18km. The M777 is more accurate, has a faster rate of fire, is more mobile and is networked into a digital system so they can use drone intelligence to put shells on target in minutes. In addition we have been supplying tens of thousands of extended range and precision rounds.

Now that the Russians are worn down and the western weapons have arrived the counter attack operations have begun. They will defeat the Russians in the east and like Napoleon, will turn their concentrated forces on the south towards Mariupol. I suspect the bridge at Kerch will be attacked and blown by then, cutting off Crimea and all the Russians west of Mariupol in southern Ukraine from resupply or support. To get out from Crimea by sea or air and they will either destroy or leave their abandoned equipment for the Ukrainians.

That's how I see it unfolding strategically.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Maybe.. I haven't been following the war as much as you but it seems Putin is in range of having all of Ukraines Black sea. If that's his goal then he has it in sight.
> 
> View attachment 5134095


The goal is the destruction of the Russian army, liberating Ukraine is a by product of this. The overall idea now is to suck as much of Vlad's army into Ukraine as we can, by making him and the public think he's got a chance and he's been reinforcing failure. Deception is a big part of war and in order to deceive the enemy we must deceive the public too, they haven't been announcing arrivals of arms and equipment or it's time table. The situation evolved over time and when the military people said they not only had a chance, but with the right equipment they could beat the fuckers, the attitude changed. Then there were the atrocities and that really opened the flood gates.

The stated policy is the destruction of the Russian army and it's irreplaceable equipment so that they cannot project power beyond their borders. The Ukrainians also realize that this too is their best long term strategy, we supply the arms and assistance and they supply the blood. The reward will be freedom and post war prosperity fueled by Russian seized money, reconstruction and supplying Europe's natural gas and petroleum needs for a decade.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 16, 2022)

The mad midget has started conscripting military veterans. The reason for the fires at rural military recruiting offices is that they hold lists of locals that the military might need, it's not computerized it's only on paper.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are blocked in the west around Kherson, blocked by blown bridges and the Ukrainians.


We know its Ukrainians..Its Ukraine. Russians were also blocked at Kherson and Melitopol and Mariupol. If Putin's goal is to have access to all of the old Soviet Black sea then he has it in his sights hasn't he?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Maybe.. I haven't been following the war as much as you but it seems Putin is in range of having all of Ukraines Black sea. If that's his goal then he has it in sight.
> 
> View attachment 5134095


I noticed the colors on the UK MoD map, Crimea is colored Ukraine territory, just Russian controlled. Fewer maps are showing it as disputed or annexed by Russia any more. Transnistria with it's Russian occupiers isn't even shown as sperate from Moldovia other than a dotted line. The Russian annexation of 2014 is not recognized by anybody, but some map makers show it as part of Russia. I figure by fall the maps will change quite a bit and it looks like the MoD are changing theirs!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> We know its Ukrainians..Its Ukraine. Russians were also blocked at Kherson and Melitopol and Mariupol. If Putin's goal is to have access to all of the old Soviet Black sea then he has it in his sights hasn't he?


His grasp exceeds his reach, he would have wanted the whole of Ukraine, but settled for the east and holding the gains in the south, but he can't. Another way of looking at it is the Ukrainians have a half million trained men between the regular army and veteran reservists and can call upon over 5 million fit men. In addition they have a large force of reservists, territorials who are useful for many things freeing up soldiers. 

The Ukrainians are motivated and use NATO military doctrine and tactics which leverage this high morale to the max and they are better lead from top to bottom. The Russians have no NCO's nor RSMs! The master tradesmen of war, the guys who are professionals, as smart as the officers, but not as educated. The ones who lead the men, get shit done, train them constantly and make sure equipment is maintained.

The Russians need more than modern arms and technology, they need a military cultural revolution from top to bottom, they have to change or die on the battlefield.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

Another day, another vital Russian supply route under threat in the north. A big part of war is deception, when they can pull it off, the Russians are probably heavily dependent now on western news and online media for intelligence. The Ukrainians appear to be attacking several supply routes and hubs at once. Some could be feints to spread out the Russian forces and get them moving around, burning fuel and vulnerable on the roads to Ukrainian attack by artillery or drones. When they get them in range of the big iron, drones will spot them and long range artillery will destroy them.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ukrainian military reached Russia's border in the Kharkiv direction. The 82nd day of war*






May 16, 2022 Exactly the Kharkiv direction is strategically important for the enemy troops. This is one of the sites where the Russian occupiers' logistics arteries pass and the groupings are advancing. The liberated territories of Ukraine allow keep these logistics lines under fire control, military experts said. How did Ukrainian defenders reach the border with Russia in the Kharkiv region and other updates on the 82nd day of war - watch in our story.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

Looks like the Russians are trying to take progressively smaller sections of Ukraine and are paying a heavy price for it. It is better to let them attack your defenses for as long as they can and take heavy losses, before you counter attack at perhaps another location that is not so well defended, but will force them to move to counter it. If you have intelligence and drones and your guns have far better range and accuracy, then you can kill them and they can't touch you, in addition your commercial attack drones and troops have more freedom of action when the opposition's artillery is destroyed on the wide open spaces of eastern Ukraine.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine War: Ukrainian troops 'reach Russian border' near Kharkiv - analysis*


----------



## schuylaar (May 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Pretty sure these vids are making the rounds on kremlin laptops ….. especially the newer bunker busters.
> It’s an obvious flex , but enough to let them know we don’t use washing machine parts or GPS locators from wish.com.
> 
> You can bet that those systems are just a peek .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

*UK: Russia has lost one third of combat forces in Ukraine*





May 16, 2022 Russia may have lost as much as one third of the ground force it committed when it invaded Ukraine, according to an intelligence assessment from Britain's defense ministry. It added that Russian forces had sustained heavy losses in their Donbas offensive and that "under the current conditions, Russia is unlikely to dramatically accelerate its rate of advance over the next 30 days."


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> His grasp exceeds his reach,


I think you have this idiom backwards.

“Ah, but a man’s reach should exceed his grasp, or what’s a heaven for?” -R. Browning


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 16, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> We know its Ukrainians..Its Ukraine. Russians were also blocked at Kherson and Melitopol and Mariupol. If Putin's goal is to have access to all of the old Soviet Black sea then he has it in his sights hasn't he?


they already have access to the black sea at Novorossiyk...no one stops them now from sailing the whole thing, including the sea of azov...so why do they want more of what they already have free use of?


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they already have access to the black sea at Novorossiyk...no one stops them now from sailing the whole thing, including the sea of azov...so why do they want more of what they already have free use of?


It’s about the industrial wealth of the Donbas, and secondarily Vladolf’s ego.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> His grasp exceeds his reach, he would have wanted the whole of Ukraine, but settled for the east and holding the gains in the south, but he can't. Another way of looking at it is the Ukrainians have a half million trained men between the regular army and veteran reservists and can call upon over 5 million fit men. In addition they have a large force of reservists, territorials who are useful for many things freeing up soldiers.
> 
> The Ukrainians are motivated and use NATO military doctrine and tactics which leverage this high morale to the max and they are better lead from top to bottom. The Russians have no NCO's nor RSMs! The master tradesmen of war, the guys who are professionals, as smart as the officers, but not as educated. The ones who lead the men, get shit done, train them constantly and make sure equipment is maintained.
> 
> The Russians need more than modern arms and technology, they need a military cultural revolution from top to bottom, they have to change or die on the battlefield.


they're going to die on the battlefield...even if they embrace those changes today, it takes time to build those assets. non commissioned russian veterans are rare, they do their time and then move on to civilian jobs. they lose their touch, which may or may not come back to them if required. but even the most experienced have NO experience doing the things that make ncos so valuable in other armies. 
they've never had to make the decisions that ncos are required to make, and make instantly on the battlefield. you have to build that cadre up from the ground, and they just do not have the time to do that. they aren't the ones who train people, they aren't able to change battle plans in the thick of fighting, and many of them are as corrupt as their officers...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

*Last train home - the one with the bodies. A new batch of intercepted phone calls*






May 16, 2022 They don't know what they are doing in Ukraine. They are sent to fight with bare hands. They are scared...
But they still hate everything Ukrainians because they were told to...
A new batch of intercepted phone calls


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think you have this idiom backwards.
> 
> “Ah, but a man’s reach should exceed his grasp, or what’s a heaven for?” -R. Browning


Yep me fugup, my bad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

*NATO weapons found in Donetsk battlefield & trenches*






NATO weapons found in Donetsk battlefield & trenches
19,719 views May 16, 2022 A large number of weapons provided by NATO countries has been found in the city of Avdiivka in Donetsk, apparently left behind by Ukrainian soldiers who had departed the area in a hurry.

Exclusive footage shot by China Global Television Network (CGTN) correspondent Dmitriy Maslak on Sunday showed the weapons seized by local militia included German anti-tank rockets, U.S.-made M72 LAW anti-tank rockets and grenade launchers.

A box loaded with 82mm mortar bombs was labeled "Embassy of Ukraine" and "Czech Republic" and also featured contract numbers, dates and the serial numbers of products.

"They mainly use howitzer D-30, mounted anti-tank grenade launchers, tanks and all possible armament, such as 40 mm grenades. Often they send drones to scout each corner," said a militia officer who gave his code-name as "Jeweler".

Before the conflict broke out, the militiamen say they worked across a diverse field of jobs from miners to taxi drivers and IT professionals. However, they said they were compelled to take up arms in order to protect their hometowns from destruction.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Last train home - the one with the bodies. A new batch of intercepted phone calls*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fucking monsters...i've lost all respect, all sympathy for the russian people. that bitch has a very appropriate name, nastia....fucking nasty assia...i hope the Ukrainians move into russia and decimate their entire army, these disgusting animals masquerading as people deserve whatever they get. she talks about nazis, while emulating their behavior...fuck the entire motherfucking country, i hope they break up, and it's a bitter and bloody thing that kills half of them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fucking monsters...i've lost all respect, all sympathy for the russian people. that bitch has a very appropriate name, nastia....fucking nasty assia...i hope they Ukrainians move into russia and decimate their entire army, these disgusting animals masquerading as people deserve whatever they get. she talks about nazis, while emulating their behavior...fuck the entire motherfucking country, i hope they break up, and it's a bitter and bloody thing that kills half of them.


They only played the worst examples, it is propaganda after all, but not lying. They are additional proof of atrocities too and atrocities bring in aid and supplies like nothing else, as other countries are horrified and pissed along with their public. This could be a lesson for others in modern conflict, aside from making your enemy fight fanatically, it cause them to receive outside aid and support.

Speaking of atrocities and stupidity, I figure many of the gun barrels on the Russian artillery are worn down or out from firing countless rounds at civilians and cities. This will reduce their range and accuracy as they try to defend themselves from Ukrainian artillery that can shoot back from further ranges too. They wasted ammo and gun barrels on murdering civilians and destroying as much as they could. Now this hoard of whip driven savages is up against a superior professional military with better weapons. Artillery was the Russian game, let's see how they do in this gun fight, cause that is what it will be, a gun fight.


----------



## printer (May 16, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> We know its Ukrainians..Its Ukraine. Russians were also blocked at Kherson and Melitopol and Mariupol. If Putin's goal is to have access to all of the old Soviet Black sea then he has it in his sights hasn't he?


More like the goal is to land lock Ukraine. Ukraine needs to ship stuff out of the country to pay for the war and the war has reduced the GDP by half. The West is trying to do the same thing to the Russians but by sanctions. Russia also would like to have a land bridge to the other countries to the west of Ukraine in order to restore a mini-USSR. 

While DIY-HP-LD has no problem up-selling the Ukrainians the war still can be difficult for them. The number of causalities battered about is that an attacker will lose three men to one who is defending. And this was the case in the early part of the war as the Russians were not prepared for a real war and the Ukrainians were ready to fight one. The lack of weapons hindered the Ukrainians but also gave the Russians the illusion that they could just waltz in and take the country. Now that The Russians realize life is not so rosy the goal is to produce a 'win' for the home crowd. They still could pull it off but it would take Russia getting serious and putting the county on a war footing and not just a 'special operation'. Does Putin have the political capital to do that? 

He is (and who can trust polls in Russia?) more popular not than in quite some time, the energy sector is raking in the cash. If nothing really changes in the next month he may have to turn the country into a war economy and spit out armaments. Mariupol is a big thing because of the steelworks and the Ukrainians are mucking it up. Even militarily, as long as there are Ukrainians there the Russians have to have troops there. 

As long as the fight is outside the cities the Ukrainians can kick out the Russians but they will pay a cost if they have to do a street by street battle as the defender always has the advantage. Especially in the regions that the separatists held for so long. If the Ukrainians did the Russian method of turning the place into a parking lot they could do it with less casualties. The place will be mined up to the hilt once they get there. Putin could make it to Odessa and eastward but it would come at a heavy cost and it might destabilize Russia. He could get what he wants but may be deposed for his efforts. At the moment the Russian media is saying everything is fine, everything is going according to plan. But once it is really known what it took, there better be a good return on investment otherwise our present day Napoleon may find himself removed from power.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

printer said:


> More like the goal is to land lock Ukraine. Ukraine needs to ship stuff out of the country to pay for the war and the war has reduced the GDP by half. The West is trying to do the same thing to the Russians but by sanctions. Russia also would like to have a land bridge to the other countries to the west of Ukraine in order to restore a mini-USSR.
> 
> While DIY-HP-LD has no problem up-selling the Ukrainians the war still can be difficult for them. The number of causalities battered about is that an attacker will lose three men to one who is defending. And this was the case in the early part of the war as the Russians were not prepared for a real war and the Ukrainians were ready to fight one. The lack of weapons hindered the Ukrainians but also gave the Russians the illusion that they could just waltz in and take the country. Now that The Russians realize life is not so rosy the goal is to produce a 'win' for the home crowd. They still could pull it off but it would take Russia getting serious and putting the county on a war footing and not just a 'special operation'. Does Putin have the political capital to do that?
> 
> ...


I'd like to think my assessment is optimistic, but still realistic, when you look at the situation. They don't need to reduce the Russian army to 0% to defeat it 50% might be enough for a collapse on a front. I've state in some detail my reasons for my assessment and the time table is more optimistic than many of the experts, but like the chief of Ukrainian intelligence, I think it will be largely over inside Ukraine by fall or early winter. They lost 30% of the force the started with and are continuing to attack and take loses, that is in less than 80 days. Vlad can't get any significant men to the fight in time and as far as I can tell much of the equipment is junk and he lost 80% of his elite forces by some estimates.

I also don't believe the Ukrainian offensive losses will be as great as the ratio for the Russians because of the superior range of the artillery and the extensive use of drones of various kinds. Also the tactics the Ukrainians use are smarter and more flexible.

I find this particular war fascinating for several reasons, I usually don't pay too much attention to the various conflicts. However this one is about the fight for liberal democracy, is historic, will change the map of Europe and the geopolitical situation dramatically. It will also change how wars are fought and why, for some places reserve forces will increase in importance for defense. New technologies are being used and it is kinda a proxy for a NATO soviet fight that many theorized about for decades and a place where ideas are put to the test.

That's aside from it being a crime against humanity and a human tragedy on an epic scale. It also an example of hubris blundering, incompetence and corruption on an epic scale too! This war is one that will make a difference for the future, others don't matter so much.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2022)

and pooty is shitting his shorts at the moment.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2022)

Troops defending Kharkiv reached Russian border, Ukraine says


Ukraine said on Monday troops defending the country's second-largest city, Kharkiv, had repelled Russian forces and advanced as far as the border with Russia.




www.reuters.com





now time to cut them off, and go after Izium where supposedly there is 25% of the russian forces stationed.....aka the next phase of the counter attack....take Izium and the russian will be left holding they're balls


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2022)

that's gotta hurt.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526168313243607041


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2022)

oh shut up Lush....sheesh








Lukashenko urges Russia-led CSTO military alliance to unite against West


Belarusian President Alexander Lukashenko on Monday urged other members of a Russian-dominated military alliance to stand united, and accused the West of hoping to prolong the conflict in Ukraine to try to weaken Russia as much as possible.




www.reuters.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

One needs to ask those who support Putin's war, why they are in the west? I can understand those who don't, perhaps it's a job keeping those who think it's ok there.

This is what happens when they have free access to information and can act freely. The same thing happens in America with Trumpers who watch foxnews and normal folks.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russians in Germany clash over the war in Ukraine | DW Documentary*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 16, 2022)

printer said:


> More like the goal is to land lock Ukraine. Ukraine needs to ship stuff out of the country to pay for the war and the war has reduced the GDP by half. The West is trying to do the same thing to the Russians but by sanctions. Russia also would like to have a land bridge to the other countries to the west of Ukraine in order to restore a mini-USSR.
> 
> While DIY-HP-LD has no problem up-selling the Ukrainians the war still can be difficult for them. The number of causalities battered about is that an attacker will lose three men to one who is defending. And this was the case in the early part of the war as the Russians were not prepared for a real war and the Ukrainians were ready to fight one. The lack of weapons hindered the Ukrainians but also gave the Russians the illusion that they could just waltz in and take the country. Now that The Russians realize life is not so rosy the goal is to produce a 'win' for the home crowd. They still could pull it off but it would take Russia getting serious and putting the county on a war footing and not just a 'special operation'. Does Putin have the political capital to do that?
> 
> ...


i have no doubt it will be a bloody, horrific fight, but this isn't a war like any other that has ever been fought...that makes it hard to accurately predict anything. russia has never had these kinds of sanctions levied against it. they've never had this kind of world sentiment against them. they've never had NATO arming their opponents, and supplying them with intelligence and logistic information...
they've relied on their now badly tarnished and trashed reputation, and had impressive victories against camel herders with a few rocket launchers and out dated a.k.s...they've been the bully on the block, and now one of the kids they've been pushing around picked up a 2x4 and smacked the fuck out of them, and it hurt...and the kid is still smacking the fuck out of them, and doesn't look like they're going to quit till they make the fucking bully run home to mama.



even if they succeed in temporarily occupying part of Ukraine, they simply do not have the men to keep it, and there is no way Zelenskiy is going to allow them to at this point. if putin would have negotiated in the first two or three weeks of the war, he might have kept Crimea, but now there is no fucking way...the only peace will come when they drive the last russian from Ukraine, and i think they'll do it, before years end.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh shut up Lush....sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wonder how many sanctions Santa still has in his bag? looks like belaruss is getting coal in it's stocking this year...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 16, 2022)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russians in Germany clash over the war in Ukraine | DW Documentary*





[/QUOTE]
fuck each and every fucking russian on the entire fucking planet who supports putin. send the cocksuckers back to russia, get them the fuck out of any freedom loving country in the entire world, because they'll only try to take it over if allowed to stay.
the German government should start investigating any pro putin russians in their country, and deporting them straight to moscow...or hell, which ever, they both seem about the same to me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder how many sanctions Santa still has in his bag? looks like belaruss is getting coal in it's stocking this year...


Unfortunately for him his own army and perhaps majority of his citizens don't! No fucking way would you drag the Belarus army into that meat grinder and the grinding will start the moment they cross the border. They watch the real news, know the competence of the Ukrainian army and know they are about to get swamped with American weapons. Better to stay home and have a coup, than die in Ukraine while revolutionaries take over back home anyway. Besides they could ally with Ukraine in a heartbeat and might, if Russia gets the snot beat out of it enough.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 16, 2022)

I met my best friend in grade one in 1972. His Mom was born in Odesa and their family came to Canada in the early 30s, where they settled for a while in Humboldt, Saskatchewan, then moved to Ontario to farm. I worked for them in tobacco for a couple years. She died a few years ago at 90, proud to still live at home, drive and not having to give up smoking. I'm glad to have known her.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Unfortunately for him his own army and perhaps majority of his citizens don't! No fucking way would you drag the Belarus army into that meat grinder and the grinding will start the moment they cross the border. They watch the real news, know the competence of the Ukrainian army and know they are about to get swamped with American weapons. Better to stay home and have a coup, than die in Ukraine while revolutionaries take over back home anyway. Besides they could ally with Ukraine in a heartbeat and might, if Russia gets the snot beat out of it enough.


technically Lush isn't the president of Belarus, he stole the election....like the orange avenger tried to do.....the real President resides in the baltic states somewhere


----------



## printer (May 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and pooty is shitting his shorts at the moment.....


*Putin: Finland, Sweden joining NATO ‘does not pose a direct threat to Russia’ *
Russian President Vladimir Putin said Monday that Finland and Sweden potentially joining NATO “does not pose a direct threat to Russia,” in a seeming reversal of his former condemnation of NATO expansion.

“As far as expansion goes, including new members Finland and Sweden, Russia has no problems with these states — none. And so in this sense, there is no immediate threat to Russia from an expansion to include these countries,” Putin said, according to Reuters.

Putin’s aversion to the western alliance is one of the root causes of his invasion of Ukraine, which had expressed an openness to joining it in the future. The war, however, has in fact greatly increased the attractiveness of NATO to Sweden and Finland.









Putin: Finland, Sweden joining NATO ‘does not pose a direct threat to Russia’


Russian President Vladimir Putin said Monday that Finland and Sweden potentially joining NATO “does not pose a direct threat to Russia,” in a seeming reversal of his former condemnation of NATO exp…




thehill.com





In other words, "If I could afford to send troops to the north west to rattle Finland and Sweden I would. But after this 'special operation' they would only get laughed at anyway."


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2022)

printer said:


> *Putin: Finland, Sweden joining NATO ‘does not pose a direct threat to Russia’ *
> Russian President Vladimir Putin said Monday that Finland and Sweden potentially joining NATO “does not pose a direct threat to Russia,” in a seeming reversal of his former condemnation of NATO expansion.
> 
> “As far as expansion goes, including new members Finland and Sweden, Russia has no problems with these states — none. And so in this sense, there is no immediate threat to Russia from an expansion to include these countries,” Putin said, according to Reuters.
> ...


yep


----------



## Kerowacked (May 16, 2022)

Poland’s time to annex Kaliningrad, hell they could be in Moscow in a week.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526231508914442241


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Poland’s time to annex Kaliningrad, hell they could be in Moscow in a week.


Poles have right to, especially what happened in 1939


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Poland’s time to annex Kaliningrad, hell they could be in Moscow in a week.


It's up to those who live there, it's not a chess piece, with the sanctions on Russia a majority want out of Russia and there was or will be a referendum soon.

*Kaliningrad votes for independence from Russia. Watch till the the end*


----------



## printer (May 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'd like to think my assessment is optimistic, but still realistic, when you look at the situation. They don't need to reduce the Russian army to 0% to defeat it 50% might be enough for a collapse on a front. I've state in some detail my reasons for my assessment and the time table is more optimistic than many of the experts, but like the chief of Ukrainian intelligence, I think it will be largely over inside Ukraine by fall or early winter. They lost 30% of the force the started with and are continuing to attack and take loses, that is in less than 80 days. Vlad can't get any significant men to the fight in time and as far as I can tell much of the equipment is junk and he lost 80% of his elite forces by some estimates.
> 
> I also don't believe the Ukrainian offensive losses will be as great as the ratio for the Russians because of the superior range of the artillery and the extensive use of drones of various kinds. Also the tactics the Ukrainians use are smarter and more flexible.
> 
> ...


The reports are "up to 30%" and when Putin parked his tanks in a 40 mile parking lot everybody was saying they sent conscripts and green 18 year olds that thought they were just going on manoeuvres, not the elite units. The Ukrainians have been saying 25k dead, which might be a little high due to each side saying how much better they are doing than the other, maybe shave that down to 20k. They had 120k before the invasion so maybe a little less than 20%. That is enough to hurt. But how much have the Ukrainians lost? We have no reliable figures. The big question is how much land is worth how many Ukrainian lives? Both sides are asking themselves that. 

Zelinsky already said he would negotiate with the Russians back at their Feb 24 positions. Now I do not expect Putin to just meekly roll the military back to the pre-invasion line but I bet the Russians could hold them off if they we on that patch of land the separatists held. Would it be worth the Ukrainian lives (even the ones alive but scared) for the remaining land? Will the West continue to pour taxpayer's money for the remaining land? How about let Ukraine keep its borders without Crimea? After all, Russia only gave it to Ukraine in 1954.







An account why Ukraine may have received Crimea.

https://www.wilsoncenter.org/publication/why-did-russia-give-away-crimea-sixty-years-ago

Stop the war giving Ukraine the Donbas and Russia Crimea?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

printer said:


> The reports are "up to 30%" and when Putin parked his tanks in a 40 mile parking lot everybody was saying they sent conscripts and green 18 year olds that thought they were just going on manoeuvres, not the elite units. The Ukrainians have been saying 25k dead, which might be a little high due to each side saying how much better they are doing than the other, maybe shave that down to 20k. They had 120k before the invasion so maybe a little less than 20%. That is enough to hurt. But how much have the Ukrainians lost? We have no reliable figures. The big question is how much land is worth how many Ukrainian lives? Both sides are asking themselves that.
> 
> Zelinsky already said he would negotiate with the Russians back at their Feb 24 positions. Now I do not expect Putin to just meekly roll the military back to the pre-invasion line but I bet the Russians could hold them off if they we on that patch of land the separatists held. Would it be worth the Ukrainian lives (even the ones alive but scared) for the remaining land? Will the West continue to pour taxpayer's money for the remaining land? How about let Ukraine keep its borders without Crimea? After all, Russia only gave it to Ukraine in 1954.
> 
> ...


It's up to the Ukrainians I figure and if they are on a roll, they will want the whole nine yards. I guess we will see how much things are stalemated in a month. One thing to bear in mind though, Uncle Sam opened the door to Ukraine for a reason and that reason was so they could break Vlad's army. It's not just about territory any more, it's about the destruction of Vlad's army so that he can't project power outside his borders. The Ukrainians also realize this objective will give them the best long term security. Anybody who wanted to give parts of Ukraine away would face an election over it and the people there are far from desperate or wanting to compromise.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526231508914442241


Time to get “ the Red Stain “ out ….


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 16, 2022)




----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2022)

Tick tock
Boom


----------



## injinji (May 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's looking for money, his economy is on the rocks and a weak Russia is in his interest, Vlad might cut off his oil and gas, he also has an election next year I believe and he had better do something about the economy in Turkey. Norway financing his pet canal might change his mind in a hurry as would an EU loan or other assistance.


It's all about the Kurds. But cash might make his objections go away.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Time to get “ the Red Stain “ out ….


I figure the Russians are in for an interesting month now that the big iron and drones have arrived, or enough of them to give em a taste and preview. They have lend lease, or will and from what I can tell their choice of the candy store, so 6 months from now things might be quite different. Things can happen fast in war, when you take advantage of breakthroughs, mistakes and technology and are prepared to exploit them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

injinji said:


> It's all about the Kurds. But cash might make his objections go away.


He desperately needs cash and his pet canal, Turkey also gets 90% of it's grain from Ukraine and most of their harvest goes to feed the middle east and Africa.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)




----------



## printer (May 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's up to the Ukrainians I figure and if they are on a roll, they will want the whole nine yards. I guess we will see how much things are stalemated in a month. One thing to bear in mind though, Uncle Sam opened the door to Ukraine for a reason and that reason was so they could break Vlad's army. It's not just about territory any more, it's about the destruction of Vlad's army so that he can't project power outside his borders. The Ukrainians also realize this objective will give them the best long term security. Anybody who wanted to give parts of Ukraine away would face an election over it and the people there are far from desperate or wanting to compromise.


Nato backed the Ukrainians when we thought they would put up a fight but in a week the Russians would run the place and Nato would be supplying insurgent material. Basically $ millions rather than $ Billions. But after a while if you are in you are in for a penny you are in for a pound. Will the populations of the supporting countries feel the same way if we are here in a year?


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure the Russians are in for an interesting month now that the big iron and drones have arrived, or enough of them to give em a taste and preview. They have lend lease, or will and from what I can tell their choice of the candy store so 6 months from now things might be quite different. Things can happen fast in war, when you take advantage of breakthroughs, mistakes and technology and are prepared to exploit them.


Interestingly the U.S. ( and other weapon suppliers ) are witnessing “ real world “ weapon testing of systems against actual Russian assaults.
Invaluable to military analysts, reliability and performance data . Not only the weaknesses of enemy armor , but strategic plans , weapon systems and whatever invaluable data VLAD stupidly laid down for NATO forces and future military developments to improve.

There new tank was destroyed shortly after arrival / Moskva “ high tech missile cruiser “ ( now an artificial reef for Nemo ) .
‘The IRON CURTAIN apparently is made out paper.


----------



## printer (May 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5134353


Is it not traditionally done with a pistol among despots? Speaking of, I have not checked the Moscow news for today. Maybe he already done it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 16, 2022)

printer said:


> Is it not traditionally done with a pistol among despots? Speaking of, I have not checked the Moscow news for today. Maybe he already done it.


‘Maybe while “ under anesthesia “ - Komrade went out window …. Mysteriously


----------



## printer (May 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Interestingly the U.S. ( and other weapon suppliers ) are witnessing “ real world “ weapon testing of systems against actual Russian assaults.
> Invaluable to military analysts, reliability and performance data . Not only the weaknesses of enemy armor , but strategic plans , weapon systems and whatever invaluable data VLAD stupidly laid down for NATO forces and future military developments to improve.
> 
> There new tank was destroyed shortly after arrival / Moskva “ high tech missile cruiser “ ( now an artificial reef for Nemo ) .
> ‘The IRON CURTAIN apparently is made out paper.


Really going to be hard to unload a whack of Russian jack in the box tanks in the near future. Might get them real cheap though.


----------



## printer (May 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> ‘Maybe while “ under anesthesia “ - Komrade went out window …. Mysteriously


He died peacefully in his sleep.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 16, 2022)

printer said:


> Really going to be hard to unload a whack of Russian jack in the box tanks in the near future. Might get them real cheap though.


Yeah … also their futile attempts to create “ cages “ ( scrap metal / laundry racks ) and or using pine branches to deflect turret damage …
Might as well have a Big Red Button in tank “ Self Destruct “ and save the memes .


----------



## injinji (May 16, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Shhh.
> 
> View attachment 5133050
> 
> https://www.c4isrnet.com/battlefield-tech/2019/10/23/do-microwave-cones-have-a-place-in-the-counter-drone-zone/


Do you remember Steven King's Tommy Knockers? Voices told a lady how to rewire her microwave so that it cooked her old man instead of his cup of coffee. (another wired the TV to kill her husband)


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2022)

printer said:


> Nato backed the Ukrainians when we thought they would put up a fight but in a week the Russians would run the place and Nato would be supplying insurgent material. Basically $ millions rather than $ Billions. But after a while if you are in you are in for a penny you are in for a pound. Will the populations of the supporting countries feel the same way if we are here in a year?


that's an interesting question....


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 16, 2022)

Poop pants Putin’s New “ Long table “


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

printer said:


> Nato backed the Ukrainians when we thought they would put up a fight but in a week the Russians would run the place and Nato would be supplying insurgent material. Basically $ millions rather than $ Billions. But after a while if you are in you are in for a penny you are in for a pound. Will the populations of the supporting countries feel the same way if we are here in a year?


It's too early to tell right now, but I think we will have a better idea in a month, now that the Ukrainians have what I figure is a decisive edge and have begun offensive operations. As to how much war populations tolerate? History provides some clues and Ukraine has been at a state of low level war in the east for 8 years already. If they can clear the Russians from the south to Mariupol and drive them back to their pre war positions in the east, it will expose the bridge at Kerch to attack and the Ukrainians will, or have already acquired the means to do it.

Start seizing Russian assets and throwing them into the fight can cover costs. I think the Russians will tire of this war before the Ukrainians do. As I said we will wait and see, but it is fun to guess, it's the biggest game in town, though most feel one way or another Vlad's fate is sealed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

*Bloggers In Russia Criticize Military After Ukraine Bridge Attack*





May 16, 2022 Russian bloggers are shocked at their military's "incompetence" during the invasion of Ukraine, according to a new report. The Morning Joe panel discusses the latest in the invasion.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 16, 2022)

printer said:


> The reports are "up to 30%" and when Putin parked his tanks in a 40 mile parking lot everybody was saying they sent conscripts and green 18 year olds that thought they were just going on manoeuvres, not the elite units. The Ukrainians have been saying 25k dead, which might be a little high due to each side saying how much better they are doing than the other, maybe shave that down to 20k. They had 120k before the invasion so maybe a little less than 20%. That is enough to hurt. But how much have the Ukrainians lost? We have no reliable figures. The big question is how much land is worth how many Ukrainian lives? Both sides are asking themselves that.
> 
> Zelinsky already said he would negotiate with the Russians back at their Feb 24 positions. Now I do not expect Putin to just meekly roll the military back to the pre-invasion line but I bet the Russians could hold them off if they we on that patch of land the separatists held. Would it be worth the Ukrainian lives (even the ones alive but scared) for the remaining land? Will the West continue to pour taxpayer's money for the remaining land? How about let Ukraine keep its borders without Crimea? After all, Russia only gave it to Ukraine in 1954.
> 
> ...


That's not really up to us...Zelensky and putin have to work out what ever peace accord might happen. I wouldn't trust any agreement with russia, though. They've lied through their teeth since they've had teeth, and they won't stop tomorrow. i have not one single doubt in my mind that russia will be back when they've had a chance to rebuild their military, and seriously upgrade it. the ONLY way to stop them from being the evil expansionist empire that they are, is to break their ability to field an army. at this point, that would pretty much require russia to break up into rump states, and if that happens, then there is going to be a fight about who gets to keep the nuclear weapons, and who is going to collect them.
so whatever happens, unless it involves the break up of russia, it's just going to be a chance for russia to re-equip, and then it will be back to fuckery, as per usual, and they will have a better idea of what to keep an eye on, so as not to be embarrassed in the future. they will have a chance to adopt a new, more flexible chain of command in their military, and they'll have a chance to build more, better weapons, and train soldiers doing 3 or 4 year terms of service, and not kids doing their mandatory year, with no real chance to acquire any real expertise. 
But again, that is up to putin and Zelensky.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

*This is NOT an AK-47 (I swear)*


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 16, 2022)




----------



## printer (May 16, 2022)

*Ukraine evacuates 264 soldiers from the Azovstal steelworks in Mariupol*
More than 260 Ukrainian soldiers, including some seriously wounded, were evacuated on Monday from a steel plant in the destroyed city of Mariupol and transferred to areas under Russian control, reported the armed forces of Ukraine.

Deputy Defense Minister Anna Malyar said 53 seriously wounded soldiers had been taken to a hospital in Novoazovsk, east of *Mariupol*. In addition, another 211 fighters were evacuated to Olenivka through a humanitarian corridor. An exchange will be negotiated so that they can return home, he assured.

Malyar said missions are underway to rescue the remaining soldiers from the plant, the last pocket of resistance in *Mariupol*in the south of the country.









Ukraine evacuates 264 soldiers from the Azovstal steelworks in Mariupol - 24 News Recorder


More than 260 Ukrainian soldiers, including some seriously wounded, were evacuated on Monday from a steel plant in the destroyed city of Mariupol and transferred to areas under Russian control, reported the armed forces of Ukraine.Deputy Defense Minister Anna Malyar said 53 seriously wounded...




24newsrecorder.com


----------



## printer (May 16, 2022)

*Uralvagonzavod sent a train of the latest T-90M tanks to the troops *
Uralvagonzavod sent a train of the latest T-90M "Breakthrough" tanks to the Russian troops, Uralvagonzavod's press service told reporters on Tuesday. 

The event was attended by the rector of the temple of Demetrius Donskoy, Archpriest John Bragin. He consecrated the armored vehicles, after which the echelon of tanks set off under the "Farewell of the Slav". 

"Good must always be able to defend itself. It is useless to persuade evil forces to stop. And therefore there is such a tradition to consecrate weapons. So that God's help, blessing, protection help him defend his Fatherland, protect people who require help and protection," he said. archpriest, whose words are quoted in UVZ .

At the final stage, drawings and letters from the children of tank builders and Orthodox icons were put into the tanks. "These are symbols of our support for Russian soldiers, a sign of respect and faith in their courage," said Ivan Kukartsev, leader of the Uralvagonzavod youth organization.

The T-90M tank was developed by the Ural Design Bureau of Transport Engineering. The manufacturer emphasizes that this is the most advanced machine in the T-90 family. It is noted that the tank is most adapted to the actions in the conditions of modern combat. One of the main features of the T-90M is the ability to exchange data with other machines in real time.








Уралвагонзавод отправил в войска эшелон новейших танков Т-90М


Уралвагонзавод отправил в войска эшелон новейших танков Т-90М "Прорыв", сообщили в пресс-службе предприятия. РИА Новости, 17.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





*China spoke about the trap that NATO is preparing for Finland and Sweden *

The United States is driving Sweden and Finland into a trap, supporting their membership in NATO, writes the Chinese newspaper Global Times.

According to experts, after joining the North Atlantic Alliance, the two Scandinavian countries may find themselves in an American trap and further worsen the security situation in Eastern Europe .

Cui Hongjian, director of the European department of the Chinese Institute of International Studies, believes that the inclusion of Sweden and Finland in a military bloc will allow the United States to use their territory to deploy strategic weapons directed against Russia . However, he clarified that neither Stockholm , nor Helsinki , nor Moscow are going to escalate the situation for the sake of American ambitions. The three Eastern European states are determined to resolve the issues that arise between them through negotiations, summed up the experts. 

Finland and Sweden started talking about the possibility of abandoning their long-term neutrality and joining NATO against the backdrop of a Russian special operation in Ukraine . The head of the alliance, Jens Stoltenberg , said that the organization would be glad to see these countries in its ranks and provide them with the opportunity for rapid integration.

Moscow has repeatedly noted that the North Atlantic Alliance is aimed at confrontation. As the press secretary of the President of Russia Dmitry Peskov emphasized , its further expansion will not bring greater security to Europe . At the same time, the Kremlin spokesman clarified that he does not consider the possible participation of Helsinki and Stockholm in the bloc an existential threat to Moscow.








В Китае рассказали о ловушке, которую НАТО готовит для Финляндии и Швеции


США загоняют Швецию и Финляндию в капкан, поддерживая их членство в НАТО, пишет китайская газета Global Times. РИА Новости, 17.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (May 16, 2022)

*The UN Security Council unanimously adopted a statement on Ukraine, for the first time since the beginning of the special operation*
For the first time since the beginning of the special military operation of the Russian Federation, the UN Security Council unanimously adopted a statement on the situation in Ukraine, which declares the desire for a peaceful settlement of the conflict.

According to RIA Novosti, in the document, the UN Security Council expressed "deep concern regarding the maintenance of peace and security of Ukraine" and reminded the representatives of the organization that they had committed themselves to resolve all international conflicts peacefully, in accordance with the UN Charter.









СБ ООН единогласно принял заявление по Украине, впервые с начала спецоперации: EADaily


Совет безопасности ООН впервые с начала специальной военной операции РФ единогласно принял заявление по ситуации на Украине, в котором декларируется стремление к мирному урегулированию конфликта.




eadaily-com.translate.goog


----------



## printer (May 16, 2022)

*Will Russia win the battle for Donbass?*
Russia and Ukraine are seeking to acquire additional levers of influence, so meaningful peace negotiations are probably not expected until the battle for Donbass is resolved, the author of an article in TNI believes.

Russian troops are preparing in eastern Ukraine for an offensive that both sides say will be crucial to the course of the conflict. In this regard, the prospects for serious peace negotiations to end the worst humanitarian disaster in Europe since 1945 are more bleak than ever.









Что сделает НАТО, если Россия выиграет битву за Донбасс?


Россия и Украина стремятся обзавестись дополнительными рычагами влияния, поэтому осмысленных мирных переговоров наверняка не предвидится до тех пор, пока не... | 25.04.2022, ИноСМИ




inosmi-ru.translate.goog





Just clicked on an earlier article to see how much the Russian's view on things might line up with events of the day, originally published April 25, 2022


----------



## printer (May 16, 2022)

*Ukrainian Unit Seizes Russian Commander's Notebook*
Pushing back invading Russian forces, a Ukrainian mountain unit known as “The Transcarpathian Beavers” claims it has seized a Russian commander’s notebook, among other items, Newsweek reports.

The Transcarpathian Legion of the 128th Mountain Assault Brigade, a formation of the Ukrainian Ground Forces, posted a statement to its Facebook page Sunday, saying it had “captured trophies from the Russians of North Ossetia,” including a “BMP-3 tank, weapons, ammunition and personal belongings.”

"Under the pressure of our attack, the Russians shamefully fled their positions, throwing away a practically unused BMP-3 tank with full combat equipment, documents, personal belongings, and weapons (grenade launchers, mines, guns),” the legion said.









Ukrainian Unit Seizes Russian Commander's Notebook


Pushing back invading Russian forces, a Ukrainian mountain unit known as "The Transcarpathian Beavers" claims it has seized a Russian commander's notebook, among other items, Newsweek reports.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## printer (May 16, 2022)

*The 11 Senate Republicans who opposed advancing aid for Ukraine *
Eleven GOP senators on Monday voted against advancing a nearly $40 billion aid package for Ukraine despite significant bipartisan support.

The Republican senators opposed to the plan were Marsha Blackburn (Tenn.), John Boozman (Ark.), Mike Braun (Ind.), Mike Crapo (Idaho), Bill Hagerty (Tenn.), Josh Hawley (Mo.), Mike Lee (Utah), Cynthia Lummis (Wyo.), Roger Marshall (Kan.), Rand Paul (Ky.) and Tommy Tuberville (Ala.).

Eighty-one other senators from both sides of the aisle voted in favor of the package.









The 11 Senate Republicans who opposed advancing aid for Ukraine


Eleven GOP senators on Monday voted against advancing a nearly $40 billion aid package for Ukraine despite significant bipartisan support. The Republican senators opposed to the plan were Marsha Bl…




thehill.com


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they already have access to the black sea at Novorossiyk...no one stops them now from sailing the whole thing, including the sea of azov...so why do they want more of what they already have free use of?


So Ukraine doesn't have any Black sea access, to landlock Ukraine. Know one knows what Putins goal was and is and that's an achievable one that hasn't taken him to long to get this close to it.
God knows the stock market and every country would like this thing to be over.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

I don't think these are threats, they are salve for the increasingly sore assholes of Putin's base. We could destroy them if we wished, we are mighty etc. They are in Moscow and it along with St. Petersburg would be vaporized several times over from several different countries and Uncle Sam alone has three different systems to make sure the job jets done!

Now there is such a thing as "crises actors" and this is an example! They are facing a crises alright, as their military and economy is hammered while incompetence, weakness and corruption reveled. Strongman Putin is sick and on the brink of a humiliating defeat in every realm: militarily, economically, cyber, intelligence and propaganda.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russia says Britain should be nuked ‘back to the stone age’*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

*Is NATO running out of weapons to supply Ukraine? (no)*




This war has produced some truly interesting takes - so many that I'm already planning my next myth-busting video as we speak.…


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

I imagine eastern Poland is now a logistics and training area for the Ukrainians as arms and resources continuously pour in and a system of supply and support is developed. By the end of June Vlad's army in Ukraine should be truly fucked with accelerating losses and logistics choked off. All the while being constantly attacked by long range artillery, swarms of deadly drones, guerrillas using IEDs on their supply routes and Ukrainian troops advancing on their fronts and flanks.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Canadian Forces airlifting military and humanitarian aid to Ukraine*
1,728 views May 17, 2022 The CBC's Chris Brown takes us aboard a Royal Canadian Air Force Hercules transport plane taking heavy weapons and humanitarian aid into Ukraine


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think these are threats, they are salve for the increasingly sore assholes of Putin's base. We could destroy them if we wished, we are mighty etc. They are in Moscow and it along with St. Petersburg would be vaporized several times over from several different countries and Uncle Sam alone has three different systems to make sure the job jets done!
> 
> Now there is such a thing as "crises actors" and this is an example! They are facing a crises alright, as their military and economy is hammered while incompetence, weakness and corruption reveled. Strongman Putin is sick and on the brink of a humiliating defeat in every realm: militarily, economically, cyber, intelligence and propaganda.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Russia says Britain should be nuked ‘back to the stone age’*


i guess turn about is fair play...i've wanted to turn russia into a sheet of radioactive glass for decades.


----------



## printer (May 17, 2022)

*Deputy Zhuravlev: what will speed up the completion of the special operation in Ukraine*
The end of the special operation in Ukraine will be brought closer by mobilization in Russia, Alexei Zhuravlev, First Deputy Chairman of the Russian State Duma Defense Committee, said in an interview with URA.RU. According to him, recruits will not need to fight. They will have to ensure control over the liberated territories - now it is impossible to do this only by the forces of the people's militia of the LPR and DPR, and the military contingent of the Russian army is limited, the deputy emphasized after a trip to the combat zone.

*- On the eve of May 9, Russians were agitated by rumors about the impending general mobilization. Is there a reason for this?*
These rumors were not born out of nowhere. Moreover, I believe that mobilization is extremely necessary - it is impossible for such a country [Ukraine], which in terms of territory is several Englands, to be taken away and held by a 150,000-strong contingent. Don't be afraid to mobilize. In any case, the fighting is carried out by a professional army.

*- That is, the mobilized are needed to exclusively keep order in the liberated territories?*
- Certainly. There will be enough DNR and LNR militias on their territory. What next? There must be our people in the liberated Ukrainian territories who understand what needs to be done. If you don’t form a military-civilian administration after occupying a certain locality, this point immediately changes its shoes and becomes your enemy in the rear. This is obvious, since Ukrainians have been brainwashed for 30 years against us.









Депутат Журавлев: что ускорит завершение спецоперации на Украине


Первый зампред комитета Госдумы по обороне: «Одних усилий военных мало»




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)

oh you just can't make this shit up can you


----------



## printer (May 17, 2022)

*Non-oil and gas budget revenues fell to a record low*
Non-oil and gas revenues of the Russian budget fell to a record low in April, demonstrating the highest decline in the last year and a half. RBC writes about this with reference to the data of the Ministry of Finance.

The year-on-year decline was 18 percent (excluding inflation). In April, the amount of non-oil and gas revenues of the federal budget amounted to 1.06 trillion rubles against 1.29 trillion a year earlier.

The previous record for the decline in non-oil and gas budget revenues was set in August 2020 and amounted to 23 percent.

The oil and gas revenues of the federal budget, according to the Budget Code, include income from the payment of tax on the extraction of minerals (MET) in the form of hydrocarbons, export duties on oil, gas and petroleum products, as well as tax on additional income (ATD) from the extraction of hydrocarbons and excise tax on crude oil sent for processing (in the case when the damping surcharge to it becomes negative).








Ненефтегазовые доходы бюджета рекордно упали


Ненефтегазовые доходы российского бюджета в апреле рекордно упали, продемонстрировав наивысшее снижение за последние полтора года. Снижение год к году составило 18 процентов. По итогам апреля размер ненефтегазовых доходов федерального бюджета составил 1,06 триллиона рублей против 1,29 триллиона...




lenta-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (May 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh you just can't make this shit up can you


I could, but this is less effort. So it seems a war is coming. The only way they can mobilize the country is to call the war what it is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i guess turn about is fair play...i've wanted to turn russia into a sheet of radioactive glass for decades.


This is what it looks like when they are panicking, freaking out and coming apart at the seams. They have their base of the usual suspects found in all societies, they are losing and the country is in danger of dissolution and dismemberment. Like Putin they pine for a past seen through rose colored glasses, a mighty empire and world leader, first in space and a nuclear power. Now though vast, Russia is not nearly as strong as the old evil empire. The cover of communist ideology allowed the old Russian empire to continue and expand long after the royal Czar was murdered is gone. The country east of the Urals is conquered territory and nations dominated by ethnic Russians and since the collapse of the Soviet Union many have moved back to European Russia where 80% of the population lives. Even in the Belgorod region, inside Russia, there was a referendum on joining Ukraine! Another in the far eastern republic on joining China and Kaliningrad on a menu of choices.

Liberal democracy in Russia could mean it flying apart into it's various state governments under severe economic pressure and past political repression.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)

printer said:


> I could, but this is less effort. So it seems a war is coming. The only way they can mobilize the country is to call the war what it is.


yeah from the looks it's true, makes you kinda wonder what the people of Russia will think when the real numbers come out, or when the Russian people will start asking questions....like why do we need a full moblization when you said this would be over in a week?


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2022)

In rare public criticism of the conduct of Russia's military operations in Ukraine, a former senior Russian officer has warned on state television that the situation will get worse.



> "Let's not drink 'information tranquilizers,' because sometimes information is spread about some moral or psychological breakdown of Ukraine's armed forces, as if they are nearing a crisis of morale or a fracture," retired Col. Mikhail Khodarenok said on Monday’s edition of Rossiya One’s 60 Minutes show. "None of this is close to reality."


Despite pushback from the show’s presenter, Khodarenok said that Ukraine could arm one million people. 



> "Considering that European aid will come into full effect and one million armed Ukrainian soldiers can join the fight, we need to see this reality of the near future, and we need to consider that in our operational and strategic calculations. The situation for us will frankly get worse," he said.


Khodarenok, a regular commentator in Russian media, also commented on Russia's broader isolation.

"Let's look at this situation as a whole from our overall strategic position," he said. "Let’s not swing missiles in Finland's direction – this just looks ridiculous. The biggest problem with our military and political situation is that we are in total geopolitical isolation. And the whole world is against us — even if we don’t want to admit it."

Khodarenok warned before the invasion started that it would be more difficult than many anticipated to wage war in Ukraine.

In an article in February, he said, "the degree of hatred (which, as you know, is the most effective fuel for armed struggle) in the neighboring republic towards Moscow is frankly underestimated. No one will meet the Russian army with bread, salt and flowers in Ukraine."

Expert claims that Russian forces will defeat Ukraine in a short period of time "have no serious grounds," he had said.


----------



## printer (May 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Belgorod region, inside Russia, there was a referendum on joining Ukraine


Do you have a link to this?


----------



## printer (May 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah from the looks it's true, makes you kinda wonder what the people of Russia will think when the real numbers come out, or when the Russian people will start asking questions....like why do we need a full moblization when you said this would be over in a week?


There is no questioning in Russia unless you want to go to jail. This is now a fight for the existence of Russia. See. We told you Nato was coming for us.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)

printer said:


> There is no questioning in Russia unless you want to go to jail. This is now a fight for the existence of Russia. See. We told you Nato was coming for us.


i know....make wish they could though


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526312579144028161
looks like someone had to make a hard choice.....glad he got the wounded out....wonder if the snuck new troops in....hmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)

new offensive taking place....now around Kherson it seems


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526413666718990337


----------



## printer (May 17, 2022)

ANC said:


> In rare public criticism of the conduct of Russia's military operations in Ukraine, a former senior Russian officer has warned on state television that the situation will get worse.


*Tallinn-born Colonel of the Russian Federation - Skabeeva: the situation for Russia will worsen*
On Monday, May 16, on the air of the Russia 1 TV channel, retired colonel and military observer Mikhail Khodarenok expressed a point of view opposite to the official position of Russian TV channels. His words provoked a strong reaction on social networks.

"There is no need to drink an informational sedative. Sometimes information is spread about the psychological breakdown of the armed forces of Ukraine. This, to put it mildly, is not true. There are special cases, but you need to look at the whole picture." With these words, the presenter Olga Skabeeva tried to express the opinion that these particulars determine what is happening. To this, Mikhail replied to her that from a general strategic point of view, the Armed Forces of Ukraine could call up one million people to serve in the army. The only question is to provide this army with weapons and equipment. In the US, the Lend-Lease law is about to come into effect, as is European aid. "Because of this, a million armed men in the Ukrainian army should be taken as a reality," Mikhail added.









Родившийся в Таллинне полковник РФ - Скабеевой: ситуация для России будет ухудшаться


В понедельник, 16 мая, в эфире телеканала "Россия 1" полковник в отставке и военный обозреватель Михаил Ходаренок высказал точку зрения, противоположную официальной позиции российских телеканалов. Его слова вызвали бурную реакцию в социальных сетях.




rus-delfi-ee.translate.goog





*"The world is against us": a retired Soviet colonel gave a gloomy assessment of the war in Ukraine*
Military expert Mikhail Khodarenok believes that Ukraine is capable of deploying a million fighters who will "fight to the last man."

We. We are from Ukraine

*From the first day of the war, Focus* did not stop working for a minute. Our team considers it its duty to inform the reader about what is happening, to collect and analyze facts, to resist enemy propaganda. *Today Focus needs your support* to continue its mission. *Thank you for being with us.*
Support









"Мир против нас": советский полковник в отставке дал мрачную оценку войне в Украине


Военный эксперт Михаил Ходаренок считает, что Украина способна поставить в строй миллион бойцов, которые будут "сражаться до последнего человека".




my-ua.translate.goog


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)

Russian People Surprised to Find Out Ukraine War Not Going Well on State TV


Former Russian air defense commander Mikhail Kodaryonok sparked a strong response to his comments that "the entire world is against us."



www.newsweek.com






really, now your surprised...smh


----------



## printer (May 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Russian People Surprised to Find Out Ukraine War Not Going Well on State TV
> 
> 
> Former Russian air defense commander Mikhail Kodaryonok sparked a strong response to his comments that "the entire world is against us."
> ...


"Russia media watcher Julia Davis tweeted after his latest appearance: "Many are wondering: why is Khodaryonok allowed to keep talking on Russian TV where any dissent is discouraged? Because his words don't harm the regime. To the contrary, they help temper the expectations, while other pundits promise fast, easy victories."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

printer said:


> Do you have a link to this?


It was mentioned in a video I posted earlier on the referendum in Kaliningrad, but it was from a Ukrainian source, though it would be easy enough to check. I wouldn't put much faith in any referendum under Russian control or even a UN one in an area they controlled.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

printer said:


> Do you have a link to this?


About 3:15 into this video


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)

i wouldn't see Kaliningrad going to do that, the favorite city of Mother Russia......oops it's called fatherland now....nvm


----------



## printer (May 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> About 3:15 into this video


Sorry, had to make sure this was the right one.

Pretty sure it is a video to show how Moscow creates false videos.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)

gotta watch those Russian and they're disinformation campaign....i've been finding a lot of crap on youtube again.....and here i thought they were banned from there cause of it


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)

they're POW's you idiots.....not war criminals.......

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526588627945410561
here let designate Putin a war criminal and his whole parliment while we are at it


----------



## printer (May 17, 2022)

*NATO as a hostile and Russophobic coalition*
State Duma deputy from Crimea Sheremet urged to recognize NATO as a hostile and Russophobic coalition

State Duma Deputy from Crimea  Mikhail Sheremet proposed declaring NATO a hostile, extremist and Russophobic coalition. He stated this to RIA Novosti .

“At the origins of the creation of NATO were high-ranking officials of Nazi Germany. Their dream of taking revenge for the defeat in World War II eventually became the main idea of NATO's course and policy. We must recognize the alliance as an aggressive, Nazi, extremist and Russophobic coalition. NATO's locomotive is Hitler's ideas of building a unipolar world," Sheremet urged.

According to the parliamentarian, the member countries of the North Atlantic Alliance will always hate Russia. Sheremet is confident that the country is preventing other states from enslaving the world and all of humanity.

Earlier, Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov  said that Russia has no desire to interfere in relations between NATO countries. Thus, he commented on the possible entry of Finland and Sweden into the alliance.

The accession of countries to NATO was the result of a special Russian military operation in Ukraine, the beginning of which President Vladimir Putin announced on February 24. Moscow 's actions were condemned both in Helsinki and in Stockholm .








В Госдуме предложили признать НАТО враждебной и русофобской коалицией


Депутат Госдумы от Крыма Михаил Шеремет предложил объявить НАТО враждебной, экстремистской и русофобской коалицией. По мнению парламентария, страны-участницы Североатлантического альянса всегда будут ненавидеть Россию. Шеремет уверен, что страна мешает другим государствам поработить мир и все...




lenta-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (May 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> they're POW's you idiots.....not war criminals.......
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526588627945410561
> here let designate Putin a war criminal and his whole parliment while we are at it


There is no war going on, just a 'special operation'.


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> they're POW's you idiots.....not war criminals.......
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526588627945410561
> here let designate Putin a war criminal and his whole parliment while we are at it


Now this is where the devil is in the details. Azov Battalion is a neofascist militia. I cannot find anything about an Azov Regiment except misnomers on the Battalion. Is there a regular-army Azov Regiment?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)

printer said:


> There is no war going on, just a 'special operation'.


i know....just don't wanna see these guys shot....and they go...we don't know what happened


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

printer said:


> Sorry, had to make sure this was the right one.
> 
> Pretty sure it is a video to show how Moscow creates false videos.


Well they appear to have had referendums and the video was about fake ones. One wonders why they need to stage them? We only have referendums on profound questions, so perhaps they are trying to kill separatist movements? If there was no sentiment, they wouldn't have a referendum and the fact that autonomy is possible in theory anyway, makes things interesting to say the least and some Russian fragmentation possible. Why have a referendum in the Belgorod district on Ukraine's northern border or even mention one if you weren't?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Now this is where the devil is in the details. Azov Battalion is a neofascist militia. I cannot find anything about an Azov Regiment except misnomers on the Battalion. Is there a regular-army Azov Regiment?


yes









Azov Regiment - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





and they're even a major battalion too


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am asking about Regiment. I know about Battalion.


----------



## printer (May 17, 2022)

Protecting the young people.

*The plan from the Kremlin: how Russia will win the information war*
The Kremlin has presented a plan for how Russia will win the information war. The mainstay of power in this will be young people, who are most dependent on Western propaganda and are subject to the influence of fakes, URA.RU experts explain the speech of the press secretary of the President of the Russian Federation Dmitry Peskov on May 17 at the New Horizons educational marathon, organized by the Knowledge society. The struggle for the minds of schoolchildren and students is part of the global information war led by the United States, political scientists explain.

Peskov's lecture opened this year's educational marathon. The Kremlin representative told schoolchildren and students about the information war that the West launched against the Russian Federation and which, in fact, goes without rules. In a broad sense, this is a hybrid war - not only informational, but also diplomatic and economic. “All decisions are accompanied by information. Information rules the world,” Peskov said, speaking at the New Horizons marathon of the Knowledge society.









План из Кремля: как Россия будет побеждать в информационной войне


Песков обсудил его с теми, кто станет опорой власти




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## printer (May 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well they appear to have had referendums and the video was about fake ones. One wonders why they need to stage them? We only have referendums on profound questions, so perhaps they are trying to kill separatist movements? If there was no sentiment, they wouldn't have a referendum and the fact that autonomy is possible in theory anyway, makes things interesting to say the least and some Russian fragmentation possible. Why have a referendum in the Belgorod district on Ukraine's northern border or even mention one if you weren't?


The Russians use 'referendums' to legalize taking over territory. There are enough Russian leaning people located in the area that may want to be Russians but you will never find out the real percentage as the referendums are all for show and the outcome known beforehand.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am asking about Regiment. I know about Battalion.


 i thought the battalion is part of the regiment, if i'm right.......

never been in the military, sorry man


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i thought the battalion is part of the regiment, if i'm right.......
> 
> never been in the military, sorry man


Typically between two and six battalions constitute a regiment. So I wonder what the propaganda apparatus really means.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Typically between two and six battalions constitute a regiment. So I wonder what the propaganda apparatus really means.


from the look of it, seems they gave up the steel plant...info is still moving around which i'm sorting out


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

printer said:


> The Russians use 'referendums' to legalize taking over territory. There are enough Russian leaning people located in the area that may want to be Russians but you will never find out the real percentage as the referendums are all for show and the outcome known beforehand.


I did say I wouldn't trust any referendum under their control, however, it is something that might come back to bite them on the ass as the UN settles civil conflicts with supervised referendums. They have the UN right of self determination to deal with and Kaliningrad might go that way one day, getting out from under sanctions almost instantly with improvements in the standard of living and quality of life are powerful incentives, aside from freedom. Also the Russians seem to recognize the validity of these referendums at one level, they appear to be a mechanism built into their constitution. If the central government breaks, or breaks down at some future point, there could be many possibilities. This war blew the future wide open in the region and damn near anything could happen in the next year or two, much less five.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)

this help


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5134888
> 
> this help


is this specific to Azov?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> is this specific to Azov?


yes and its from that wikipedia article i posted too


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Now this is where the devil is in the details. Azov Battalion is a neofascist militia. I cannot find anything about an Azov Regiment except misnomers on the Battalion. Is there a regular-army Azov Regiment?


Azov denotes a geographic region and that's about it, the steel plant was named after Azov FFS! So lot's of things including military formations could have Azov in their name, even neo fascist assholes in the local militia, as well as a regular army battalion. Indeed it could have formed the nucleus of the army unit, but I think Zelenskiy's government knows how toxic such people can be to support from the west and are opposed to such things. Americans aren't exactly proud of most Trumpers and they are no different than these types, they are all cut from the same cloth and every country has them.

Liberty sometimes means freedom warts and all and the freedom to express one's self comes with the cost of being thought of as an asshole or an idiot. Lord knows we've seen examples posted here enough!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)

and from reading that article they pulled away from Neo-nazism and political ideology

Similarly, Anton Shekhovtsov wrote in several Western media that the Azov Regiment had become largely depoliticized and had lost most of its neo-Nazi and far-right views, describing it as "a highly professional detachment for specific operations. Neither a political organization, nor a militia, nor a far-right battalion".[206][207][208][209][210][211][212][213][214][215] In a similar vein, Andreas Umland said in 2022, that "In 2014 this battalion had indeed a far-right background, these were far-right racists that founded the battalion" but it had since become "de-ideologised" and a regular fighting unit. Its recruits now join not because of ideology but because "it has the reputation of being a particularly tough fighting unit," Umland said.[216]

In an interview with _The Kyiv Independent_, Ilya Samoilenko, an Azov officer, stated that while he acknowledged the regiment's 'obscure past', he and other members had chosen to leave the past behind when they integrated with the mainstream Ukrainian military.[217]


----------



## printer (May 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I did say I wouldn't trust any referendum under their control, however, it is something that might come back to bite them on the ass as the UN settles civil conflicts with supervised referendums. They have the UN right of self determination to deal with and Kaliningrad might go that way one day, getting out from under sanctions almost instantly with improvements in the standard of living and quality of life are powerful incentives, aside from freedom. Also the Russians seem to recognize the validity of these referendums at one level, they appear to be a mechanism built into their constitution. If the central government breaks, or breaks down at some future point, there could be many possibilities. This war blew the future wide open in the region and damn near anything could happen in the next year or two, much less five.


"It is not the people that vote, it is the people that count the vote that determines the election." D Trump (or something like that)

The Russians were going to run a fake referendum for Kaliningrad on joining Russia but backed out as they thought they could not even make it look legitimate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and from reading that article they pulled away from Neo-nazism and political ideology
> 
> Similarly, Anton Shekhovtsov wrote in several Western media that the Azov Regiment had become largely depoliticized and had lost most of its neo-Nazi and far-right views, describing it as "a highly professional detachment for specific operations. Neither a political organization, nor a militia, nor a far-right battalion".[206][207][208][209][210][211][212][213][214][215] In a similar vein, Andreas Umland said in 2022, that "In 2014 this battalion had indeed a far-right background, these were far-right racists that founded the battalion" but it had since become "de-ideologised" and a regular fighting unit. Its recruits now join not because of ideology but because "it has the reputation of being a particularly tough fighting unit," Umland said.[216]
> 
> In an interview with _The Kyiv Independent_, Ilya Samoilenko, an Azov officer, stated that while he acknowledged the regiment's 'obscure past', he and other members had chosen to leave the past behind when they integrated with the mainstream Ukrainian military.[217]


Not to mention most of the original members were probably killed off over the years and their ideology died with them, others might have been kicked out.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not to mention most of the original members were probably killed off over the years and their ideology died with them, others might have been kicked out.


could be....hard to say really......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

printer said:


> "It is not the people that vote, it is the people that count the vote that determines the election." D Trump (or something like that)
> 
> The Russians were going to run a fake referendum for Kaliningrad on joining Russia but backed out as they thought they could not even make it look legitimate.


At some point others might want a referendum and they kinda set a precedent with referendums and separatist movements for their own destruction. If the population is for it and gets active enough, it might be hard for the government to control things, especially if the military and their families there are sympathetic. Voting with their feet will become more appealing every day as Russia is weakened militarily and economically. They have outside TV and radio there and some of it is in Russian, plus they are 50 miles from the Belorussian border. Poland was making noises about it and the Russians themselves broached the idea and might have planted a seed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> could be....hard to say really......


With the Russians using Nazi's in their propaganda and the corrosive effect it could have on their international support, I would think the Liberal democratic bunch lead by Zelenskiy would discourage such shit as much as possible. Most people hate Nazi's everywhere, but in a liberal democracy there are limits as to how much you can suppress something as you know from America's experience. They are bad PR and if Zelenskiy knows anything, he knows PR. America has had a black president, but it is yet to have a Jewish one, or a woman. Many people think of America as a cauldron of racism and corruption, a lot of Americans do too!  However that means you are free to be an asshole and it makes the corrupt hard to prosecute.


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yes and its from that wikipedia article i posted too


That article is about Battalion, and it suggests Regiment is sometimes misapplied to them. I doubt they are no longer aspirant fascists.


----------



## printer (May 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> At some point others might want a referendum and they kinda set a precedent with referendums and separatist movements for their own destruction. If the population is for it and gets active enough, it might be hard for the government to control things, especially if the military and their families there are sympathetic. Voting with their feet will become more appealing every day as Russia is weakened militarily and economically. They have outside TV and radio there and some of it is in Russian, plus they are 50 miles from the Belorussian border. Poland was making noises about it and the Russians themselves broached the idea and might have planted a seed.


But you are the one that posted an article about how the hinterland is ruled by Moscow with goods and services controlled by Moscow. If an area gets uppity they may find themselves short of a much needed commodity (such as toilet paper). In my reading of events in the russian news there was articles on five heads of areas that got removed and replaced. Realistically the top 150 in Russia will change the wallpaper for everyone to think change is being done rather than their system of grift changes where their income drops.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> *that website is full of horseshit...you try to place anyone in any kind of program* for 12,800 dollars a year...and what about those that don't want help? you gonna force them into some government program they don't want to be a part of? I'm all for helping those who want help, but if they don't want help, all you're going to do is force them to move on to some place where people will fuck off and quit trying to make themselves feel better for helping the "poor homeless people"...and the chick who wrote that article is a digital marketing assistant...just who i want to be giving me information about anything not related to digital marketing...
> it doesn't take into account paying for the thousands of new workers you would need to support all these "permanent supportive housing" projects..nor does it even start to explore the difficulties of passing any of this into laws that will work together from state to state...or get any republican support in any state. you figure out how to get rid of the fucking republicans and you will have solved about 75% of the problem


Yeah we just ignore that some have more than they can spend in a lifetime and even have more than their great-great-great-great-great-great... Grandchildren can spend in their lifetimes and we ignore the reason some folks have nothing but weed and dreams.

I like Capitalism but I do agree with Marx it should only be a foundation for Communism. The problem with all "ISM(s)" is that People muck it up.
Let us face facts we are animals and we will wallow in the mud for a proverbial shiny coin.
We will believe there is a Man in the sky watching us.
The bullshit we all propagate is exactly what keeps the inequality going.

If we wanted to we can solve the poverty problem but then the rich will not be incredabily rich.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 17, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> It's true that some folks do prefer that lifestyle, but by in large, most people want the stability of a home, even if it's just a 10x10 shed.


Oh yes for some if they could go safely to a 10 by 10 shed safely it would be a a home!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

printer said:


> But you are the one that posted an article about how the hinterland is ruled by Moscow with goods and services controlled by Moscow. If an area gets uppity they may find themselves short of a much needed commodity (such as toilet paper). In my reading of events in the russian news there was articles on five heads of areas that got removed and replaced. Realistically the top 150 in Russia will change the wallpaper for everyone to think change is being done rather than their system of grift changes where their income drops.


Well the last couple of times they got into a state where they could be dismembered was when they lost two wars and the governments collapsed, at the beginning of communism, though gains were made and some of the old empire restored and the dissolution of the Soviet Union. Three times really, they lost the Japanese war in 1905 and that caused a revolution and reform, then the first world war which brought in the commies and they traded land for peace.

So I wouldn't expect any major political changes inside Russia until Putin is gone, the army much weaker and the economy in deeper depression. The news from Ukraine has yet to sink in and by next year the pension checks won't arrive. They will need to give free cable in Moscow and St. Pete's, to keep the base watching the propaganda. Things change, china is in the region and looking to expand the road and belt bullshit and their central Asia neighbors are liberalizing and connected to China and it's prosperity.

They are about to lose another war and experience another national humiliation, this often leads to change or even political collapse in Russia, if the center cannot hold, the republics will take over. As I said before, if in the next couple of years a couple of bridges got blown in remote Siberia a lot can happen before they get fixed. There might be many potential nationalist groups who might wish to do this for a variety of reasons, there are a lot of republics east of the Urals. As I said, this war will blow open many possibilities and that ain't counting someone like China or Uncle Sam stirring up shit in those places. It might even be a Russian or some other ethnic group veteran of the Ukrainian war, someone who knows how to steal a truck load of army explosives with a bribe to the guard...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That article is about Battalion, and it suggests Regiment is sometimes misapplied to them. I doubt they are no longer aspirant fascists.


I got that 2, and who knows just gotta watch and keep digging


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 17, 2022)

Perhaps like the fable of the Dutch Boy with his finger in the dike Putin is the one that put the hole in the dike to begin with.
Hans Brinker, or The Silver Skates


One stoner thought I had was that Putin is changing the reality for that whole region to join the E.U.
Sure sure, it means he is dying and setting Russia on a trajectory but stranger things have happened!
What really makes a change is how much money his rich folk are losing.
That fear factor of finance is relative to now but what is the long game with the way the chessboard is set up as?


----------



## printer (May 17, 2022)

*RIA Novosti: Russia used a platoon of "Terminators" in Ukraine*
Russian troops during a special operation in Ukraine used a platoon of tank support combat vehicles (BMPT) "Terminators". This was reported by an informed source of RIA Novosti.

“As part of a special military operation in Ukraine, the Russian Armed Forces used a BMPT Terminator platoon,” the source said. He clarified that combat vehicles are involved in the fire destruction of Ukrainian positions, armored vehicles, crews of anti-tank missile systems, along with tank platoons.

The use of "Terminators" in the fighting in Ukraine will finally form the tactics of using these machines and determine their place in armored groups, he added. The experience of the special operation in Ukraine demonstrates the need for this kind of military equipment in tank units to increase their combat stability, the source of the agency summed up.

Earlier it was reported that the "Terminators" were first tested on militants in Syria . In China , they called the BMPT "Terminator" a death combine capable of replacing tanks. During the special operation, the Russian Armed Forces used the Kinzhal hypersonic missile for the first time . Chinese media called the new Russian missile "a slap in the face of NATO" .













РИА «Новости»: Россия применила на Украине взвод «Терминаторов»


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog










The principal armament of the Terminator tank includes a 130 mm Ataka-30 missile launcher, two 30 mm 2A42 auto-cannons. Whereas, the other weapons of this tank are two 30 mm AG-17D grenade launchers and 7.62 mm PKTM machine gun. This tank is built on the chassis of Russia’s famous T-72 main battle tank. T-72 tanks are used in many countries around the world including Russia-India. There are many countries including India who also make this tank under license in their own country. 








BMPT Terminator: The superpowerful Terminator tank, which spews fire, deployed in the Russian army, is no longer good for the enemies


Russia has commissioned its deadly BMPT Terminator tank into the army amid escalating tensions with Ukraine. The tank was given operational approval by the Rus




presswire18.com





*TASS: the Black Sea Fleet may have a new flagship*
After the death of the cruiser Moskva, the missile frigate Admiral Makarov may become the flagship of the Black Sea Fleet (BSF) of Russia. This was reported by a TASS source close to the Crimean law enforcement agencies.

“After the death of the Moscow, one of the three frigates of the far sea zone of project 11356 may become the new flagship of the Black Sea Fleet. So far, the choice has been made in favor of the Admiral Makarov,” the agency’s interlocutor said.

The missile cruiser Moskva was the flagship of the Russian fleet in the Black Sea. She sank on 14 April. During the incident , one person died , another 27 servicemen were missing, the remaining 396 crew members were evacuated, the Russian Defense Ministry reported. The department said that the cruiser "Moskva" sank while being towed in a storm . The Ukrainian authorities said they hit the ship with two Neptune missiles. The Pentagon denied involvement in the destruction of the cruiser, as previously reported by CNN .








ТАСС: у Черноморского флота может появиться новый флагман


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## Jimdamick (May 17, 2022)

Holy Fuck!!!!
This was a military commentator on the most watched news show in Russia yesterday (He's perfect  )


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526329765065539592


----------



## injinji (May 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not to mention most of the original members were probably killed off over the years and their ideology died with them, others might have been kicked out.


Their political arm received less than 2% of the vote. The fear is there will be a hero rise from their ranks who could be elected.


----------



## injinji (May 17, 2022)

My understanding of the deal with russia was that the wounded troops would get medical aid and they would all be exchanged for russian pow's at some point in the future. But once they had gave themselves up, some russians are saying that they should not be treated as pow's, but as terrorists. We will have to wait and see what shakes out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

printer said:


> *RIA Novosti: Russia used a platoon of "Terminators" in Ukraine*
> Russian troops during a special operation in Ukraine used a platoon of tank support combat vehicles (BMPT) "Terminators". This was reported by an informed source of RIA Novosti.
> 
> “As part of a special military operation in Ukraine, the Russian Armed Forces used a BMPT Terminator platoon,” the source said. He clarified that combat vehicles are involved in the fire destruction of Ukrainian positions, armored vehicles, crews of anti-tank missile systems, along with tank platoons.
> ...


Oooh, Terminators, I'm sure NATO would like to see a few of those irreplaceable items destroyed and perhaps even a sample that ran out of gas for a peek. The objective is to destroy his military equipment, the more advanced the better, the design will be obsolete before they get the electronics to build them again. They can use components destined for commercial applications, but it ain't military grade! Processors and micro controllers can be used, but quality sensors are out of the question. They would be desperate in deed to rob components from commercial equipment, but can use some intended for them. 

The more equipment he throws in the better as far as the allies and Ukrainians are concerned, as long as we provide the means to destroy it at minimal cost in Ukrainian lives. The better arms they have the less costly it will be for them, hence the big iron, tanks and drones, tailor made for the terrain and a decisive edge that they are skilled enough to exploit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

injinji said:


> Their political arm received less than 2% of the vote. The fear is there will be a hero rise from their ranks who could be elected.


They have had so many recruits, not because of their ideology, but because of their fighting prowess and courage, they have a wide variety of political views. However the ideas of liberal democracy have made major strides since the war began. The Ukrainians unlike the Russians value education and never cut it to the bone for decades as the Russians have, they are more western leaning and a cultural divide is opening up more between them and Russians. Zelenskiy's party is a liberal democratic progressive party that is seeking closer ties with the EU and membership with all that entails.

Veterans will run Ukraine, just as they did during our post war prosperity, until the 70's nobody fucked with the Veterans in Canada or America! They tend to get a dose of patriotism and don't tolerate corruption much, are eager to get on with their lives and build a future for their families, they could even have a post war baby boom.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Holy Fuck!!!!
> This was a military commentator on the most watched news show in Russia yesterday (He's perfect  )
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526329765065539592


They are getting a dose, but there will be defeats they can't hide, just like when they sank the Moscow. There is much interest in the war there since it is impacting their lives so much. They need to ask themselves a simple fundamental question when good people shun them, "Am I an asshole"?

Next year the government will announce, " For this years Victory parade we will use antique actual great patriotic war equipment"! You might see a rolling museum in Moscow next May 9th as the T34's go rolling by, nothing was surplus in the old CCCP, everything was kept in storage, but not maintained and pilfered over the decades for anything of value.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

Reporting the artillery is destroying the Russians just as they predicted and they are using it in the prescribed manner for maximum effect. The mission is to destroy or capture as much of their shit inside Ukraine as possible and it's ok to shell the shit out of them as the run inside Russia, as long as it destroys equipment. Destroying equipment equals getting their country back and long term security as Russia can't replace most of it. He can raise a million man army or even ten, but he can't arm, feed or equip them, even with small arms it appears. The goal appears to be to destroy his army before he has the option of deploying another one, from inside Russia, not Crimea. If they try again they start from where they were before or from scratch.

Massed hordes of troops heading for the border in 3 or 4 months can be dealt with by AC 130 gunships, a few tons of ammo expended can mow down a lot of em and discourage even more! Besides, most would desert and run for Europe as refugees.









'From America With Love': U.S. Howitzers Fired By Ukraine Troops


Ukrainian troops shelled Russian targets with brand new M777 howitzers donated by the U.S. with the message "From America with Love."




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Jimdamick (May 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Reporting the artillery is destroying the Russians just as they predicted and they are using it in the prescribed manner for maximum effect. The mission is to destroy or capture as much of their shit inside Ukraine as possible and it's ok to shell the shit out of them as the run inside Russia, as long as it destroys equipment. Destroying equipment equals getting their country back and long term security as Russia can't replace most of it. He can raise a million man army or even ten, but he can't arm, feed or equip them, even with small arms it appears. The goal appears to be to destroy his army before he has the option of deploying another one, from inside Russia, not Crimea. If they try again they start from where they were before or from scratch.
> 
> Massed hordes of troops heading for the border in 3 or 4 months can be dealt with by AC 130 gunships, a few tons of ammo expended can mow down a lot of em and discourage even more! Besides, most would desert and run for Europe as refugees.
> 
> ...


I would like to see Ukraine take back Crimea & Donbas as a final fuck you to Putin & take your proxy fucking Nazis back with you

Why not?


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 17, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> *I would like to see Ukraine take back Crimea & Donbas as a final fuck you to Putin* & take your proxy fucking Nazis back with you
> 
> Why not?


It has already happened.

The decay will be slow and Putin will die as he is very ill. 
Cancer is what wins this war.

That is my best guess.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 17, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I would like to see Ukraine take back Crimea & Donbas as a final fuck you to Putin & take your proxy fucking Nazis back with you
> 
> Why not?


if there are any citizens there who would like to be under russian rule, that's cool, kick them out of the country, into russia...they can be under all the russian rule they want, just not in Ukraine...


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if there are any citizens there who would like to be under russian rule, that's cool, kick them out of the country, into russia...they can be under all the russian rule they want, just not in Ukraine...


I don't get the filter on the media except the NATO thing seems to be a carrot up Putin's ass.

I served in Germany and I remember the realm so to speak.
He has to be a dumb ass to try expansion instead of stabilization unless he is pushing the first domino that is the long column of dominoes that is Russia giving up being an outsider to the rest of the world. 

If Trump and the Q-GOP lose 2024 Putin will have to weather a cycle in American politics that will see him into his 80's 

I really have to ponder the global dynamics but the "Go-To" weapon that seems to shorten this mind-gasm of Putin seems to be to threaten the wealth of those that exploited Russia in the fall of the Soviet union. 

This is post centralized wealth. Who got that power is why there is ignorance in the former Soviet union.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I would like to see Ukraine take back Crimea & Donbas as a final fuck you to Putin & take your proxy fucking Nazis back with you
> 
> Why not?


That's the Ukrainians goal and the EUs too I figure, there is undeveloped oil and gas in Crimea and offshore outside Odessa and oil and gas in the east too. In fact there is enough gas to supply Europe for a decade, most of it undeveloped. It is also the biggest source of Helium as a byproduct apparently. Ukraine wants it's turf, but it also needs long term security for prosperity and stability, the way to ensure that is to destroy as much of Vlad's army as they can, kick him in the nuts as hard as they can on the way out the door. 

This will also lower future defense costs for NATO and America and allow America to shift focus to China, as they already have announced. They wouldn't do this unless they figured Ukraine was in the bag and Vlad will be fucked for good. We will only need a token force in Europe after this shit, the Germans are going strong and NATO will have two very powerful new members. The myth of the mighty red army has been shattered, along with their invincibility and this will have implications in other former soviet republics, they smell weakness. Ukraine is a powerful example for them, an inspiration and potential ally, also courage is highly contagious, it can spread quickly and is fueled by hope.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's the Ukrainians goal and the EUs too I figure, there is undeveloped oil and gas in Crimea and offshore outside Odessa and oil and gas in the east too. In fact there is enough gas to supply Europe for a decade, most of it undeveloped. It is also the biggest source of Helium as a byproduct apparently. Ukraine wants it's turf, but it also needs long term security for prosperity and stability, the way to ensure that is to destroy as much of Vlad's army as they can, kick him in the nuts as hard as they can on the way out the door.
> 
> This will also lower future defense costs for NATO and America and allow America to shift focus to China, as they already have announced. They wouldn't do this unless they figured Ukraine was in the bag and Vlad will be fucked for good. We will only need a token force in Europe after this shit, the Germans are going strong and NATO will have two very powerful new members. The myth of the mighty red army has been shattered, along with their invincibility and this will have implications in other former soviet republics, they smell weakness. Ukraine is a powerful example for them, an inspiration and potential ally, also courage is highly contagious, it can spread quickly and is fueled by hope.


Oh, make no mistake. Energy such as oil, gas and such is the cornerstone in Putin's politics.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 17, 2022)

Look everyone...

If they in Russia have had a Mafia where if you're in, you get a share and, they are running out of shares.. Well you have to steal Ukraine.
It's Child Simple!

They are going after more "Shares" to keep the theft and graft going in Russia!
After all in the fall of the Soviet union the wealth was up for grabs! That "Gold Fever" must still be going on except they are chewing on Ukraine now.
I understand that in the beginning of Putin's power he offered prosperity to the Russians. It actually happened and now prosperity is a "Poot-Out" not a Poot-In.

So he is doing the Nazi and trying to grab Ukraine. 
That old man with saggy balls and all the money to spend anyone could imagine is still pathetically crying his eyes out and I ask WHY!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Oh, make no mistake. Energy such as oil, gas and such is the cornerstone in Putin's politics.


Imagine if Ukraine a country of 45 million, replaced Russia as Europe's energy supplier until they got a green new grid and EVs up and running. A couple of billion a day or more after the seized Russian money rebuilds and capitalizes the place can be leveraged by an educated population to produce a great life. Winning the war and fucking Russia, while stealing their primary energy market for good and getting all the money they had abroad seems a fitting end. However there will be another Russian invasion of Ukraine, economic refugees, they might need a wall!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | Ukrainian RAT helped ruzzians to INVADE US?*


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Imagine if Ukraine a country of 45 million, replaced Russia as Europe's energy supplier until they got a green new grid and EVs up and running. A couple of billion a day or more after the seized Russian money rebuilds and capitalizes the place can be leveraged by an educated population to produce a great life. Winning the war and fucking Russia, while stealing their primary energy market for good and getting all the money they had abroad seems a fitting end. However there will be another Russian invasion of Ukraine, economic refugees, they might need a wall!


What I am seeing on T.V. is that slowly there will be a restriction on economic viability for Russia.
I don't know about you but if my "Woman" said you get love every week for three years and then it goes to once a month then I sleep with your Brother well I just might take notice if that was the only game in town.

Poor Putin... He is dying and he thinks Russia should do something for him.
That Dumb Ass has never held a job in America if he thinks ownership owes him a damn thing.


----------



## GoatSoup (May 17, 2022)

Over the lat few months I've watched the Ukr's kick Russia's ass and it is increasig now that the west is feeding better arms in to ukrin's army. Our, and UK, German, French 155 mm arty is giveing the Ukr a 5-20 mile advantage in range and the superior Ukr' drones and the counter battery radar we supplied will nullify the Russians main stragegy of massed Arty to disrupt the battelfield. Now their Arty is well out classed and they are running out of missles and don't have the tech to replace them in the numbers they will need.


Not only the above but their lack of effective leadership in the NCO and company grade officer corps means their army is shit on a shingle. 
And now it seems Pooty is trying to call the shots tactitly just like Adolph did at the end. 

As Pooty reduces his ambitions and the mud drieds, the new self propelled arty and tanks of the Ukrainians will sweep the Russians out of the Donbas and perhaps even Crimeia?


----------



## injinji (May 17, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> . . . . . . . . .As Pooty reduces his ambitions and the mud drieds, the new self propelled arty and tanks of the Ukrainians will sweep the Russians out of the Donbas and perhaps even Crimeia?


If the V team keep pulling shit like the river crossing it could come faster than anyone thinks. They sent men and equipment across two more times after they knew that Ukraine had the range on them. Maybe the biggest fuckup in the last 50 years.


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if there are any citizens there who would like to be under russian rule, that's cool, kick them out of the country, into russia...they can be under all the russian rule they want, just not in Ukraine...


I've been watching travel videos to the region before the whole shit with Russia kicked off.
I don;t think it is much a question of like... but many of these communities were economically linked to neighboring towns, now across the border, which changed them into basins of poverty and being cut off from what powered their societies before...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 18, 2022)

ANC said:


> I've been watching travel videos to the region before the whole shit with Russia kicked off.
> I don;t think it is much a question of like... but many of these communities were economically linked to neighboring towns, now across the border, which changed them into basins of poverty and being cut off from what powered their societies before...


Ukraine is a big country, with a lot of farming communities. they should be able to find new trading partners without relying on the russians. it make take a slightly longer trip, you might have to get up a half hour earlier...better than being traitors and seditionists...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2022)

speaking of traitors and seditionists.....look like UA is rounding them up



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526852045445242881


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2022)

this war....thought it wasn't a war....hmmmmm









Kremlin Tells Russians: Don’t Worry, This War Will ‘Make Your Lives Better’


“Our president knows where he is leading our country,” Putin’s spokesman claims.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 18, 2022)

https://www.washingtoninstitute.org/policy-analysis/erdogan-russian-ally-or-putins-puppet

erdogan is so far up putin's ass he can see the light shining in putin's nostrils...
if he proves a major obstacle to Finland and Sweden joining, NATO should start whatever proceedings it needs to to kick Turkey the fuck out of NATO...problem solved. Either they will drop their obstructionist bullshit, or they'll not be a member any longer...how long do you think it would take russia to swallow turkey whole without NATO stopping them?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2022)

keep spending those ruples buddy.......









Russian Defense Spending Surges to $300M Per Day Amid Ukraine War - The Moscow Times


Russia spent more than $300 million per day on defense last month as its invasion of Ukraine continued to drag on, according to Finance Ministry data, more than doubling its pre-war defense spending.




www.themoscowtimes.com





uh oh....









US Set to Block Russian Debt Payments, Raising Default Odds


The Biden administration is poised to fully block Russian bond payments to US investors after a deadline expires next week, a move that could force Moscow into its first foreign default in a century.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2022)

That robot link takes you to a Bloomberg article of the US gonna try to stop Russia from paying it's debt.....btw


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2022)

Many nations film changes of tegime, but the Russians also score the film!









Is Putin Dead? Pay Attention When Russia Starts Broadcasting "Swan Lake"


To figure out what's going on in the Kremlin, the Russian president's enemies are keeping a close eye on a bird in pointe shoes. Here's the key.



www.newsweek.com


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Many nations film changes of tegime, but the Russians also score the film!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting to say the least....if i'm correct the last time pooty made an apperance was during the parade....or was that a double?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526760173703938048
another city opening up.....


----------



## captainmorgan (May 18, 2022)

Ukrainian defense forces KILLED Sergei Tsarkov, one of the best Russian snipers and commander of a squad of a rifle company of snipers.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2022)

and now this.








Russia uses new laser weapons in Ukraine, Zelenskiy mocks 'wonder weapon'


LONDON (Reuters) -Russia on Wednesday said it was using a new generation of powerful lasers in Ukraine to burn up drones, deploying some of Moscow's secret weapons to counter a flood of Western arms. Russian President Vladimir Putin in 2018 unveiled an intercontinental ballistic missile...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ukrainian defense forces KILLED Sergei Tsarkov, one of the best Russian snipers and commander of a squad of a rifle company of snipers.


good news if true...the only links i could find led to social media posts, and i don't believe them until confirmed by at least one reputable news source


----------



## topcat (May 18, 2022)

McDonald's is leaving Russia altogether - CNN

It be sign of times this what push Russian pipples to end war.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2022)

topcat said:


> McDonald's is leaving Russia altogether - CNN
> 
> It be sign of times this what push Russian pipples to end war.


They have always


----------



## printer (May 18, 2022)

*Russia tested a combat laser capable of burning drones in five seconds*
Russia has tested a laser capable of burning drones in five seconds at a distance of five kilometers, Deputy Prime Minister Yury Borisov said at the New Horizons educational marathon.

“We have developed and are practically mass-producing laser systems, which have an order of magnitude greater power, which already allow thermal destruction of various means,” the Deputy Prime Minister said.

According to him, during the tests, the unmanned vehicle "was simply burned and ceased to exist." 








Россия испытала боевой лазер, способный за пять секунд сжигать беспилотники


В России провели испытание лазера, способного на расстоянии пяти километров сжигать беспилотники за пять секунд, заявил заместитель председателя правительства... РИА Новости, 18.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





Wonder how they aimed it at a drone five miles away?

Not sure what the slant to this story is suppose to make the Russians feel better. Maybe it is along the line with the interview of the Russian military analyst saying they underestimated the Ukrainians? That if it was a fair fight the Russians would defeat the Ukrainians but the Americans pumping all this aid to the Ukrainians almost guaranties the Russians will lose? Plays upon the Russian psyche which is that the world is always against them?

*American Generosity*
How Ukraine will pay for US military assistance

With the start of the military operation, the Americans, who had previously actively "helped" Ukraine, tripled their efforts. "Military assistance" - the supply of weapons, ammunition, equipment, the creation of infrastructure, the provision of intelligence - is already worth tens of billions of dollars. Another package is on the way, the largest in 20 years. What does Kyiv cost Washington - RIA Novosti figured out.

The US, according to State Department language, is investing in "security cooperation with Ukraine." Thus, "demonstrating an unwavering commitment to the sovereignty of the country, protecting its territorial integrity and its borders," and also in order to improve "interoperability" with NATO.









Щедрость по-американски. Чем Украина расплатится за военную помощь США


С началом военной операции американцы, и до этого активно "помогавшие" Украине, утроили усилия. "Военная помощь" — поставки вооружений, боеприпасов,... РИА Новости, 18.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (May 18, 2022)

*The heavy losses of an elite Russian regiment in Ukraine*
* In any war, there are units that distinguish themselves and others that become symbolic of failure. The 331st Guards Parachute Regiment had high hopes of being the first, but now represents the disintegration of Russia's plan for a quick war.*

The regiment's commanding officer, Col Sergei Sukharev, was killed in Ukraine on 13 March, and was posthumously awarded the Hero of the Russian Federation medal. At his funeral, deputy defence minister Gen Yuri Sadovenko said the colonel "lived for the future, for the future of our people, a future without Nazism".

Casualties among Russian forces are not widely reported in Russia itself, but using open source material, the BBC has pieced together the story of their advance, and found that at least 39 other members of the elite 331st regiment have died.
The men were part of a column that advanced into Ukraine from Belarus, led by Russia's airborne forces, known by the acronym VDV. Their presence underlined the priority of their objective - advancing on the capital, Kyiv.

_*The BBC has so far verified the deaths of 39 soldiers from the 331st regiment: *_








The heavy losses of an elite Russian regiment in Ukraine


The 331st Guards Parachute Regiment based in Kostroma, Russia, has lost many soldiers in Ukraine.



www.bbc.com





A long piece, worth a look.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2022)

I must say, a laser that takes five seconds on target to lightly sauté a plastic drone sounds unimpressive. Now if it delivered a megajoule in a microsecond, we’re somewhere useful.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 18, 2022)

Hydrogen sulphide from Russian bombs 'could cause environmental disaster'


Mariupol City Council's mayor said today the bombing of the Azovstal steelworks could have dire consequences for local wildlife and cause a "world-class environmental catastrophe"




www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> this war....thought it wasn't a war....hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He broke the law and needs to get 15 for saying the word war, they didn't repeal the law as far as I know and didn't declare war either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.washingtoninstitute.org/policy-analysis/erdogan-russian-ally-or-putins-puppet
> 
> erdogan is so far up putin's ass he can see the light shining in putin's nostrils...
> if he proves a major obstacle to Finland and Sweden joining, NATO should start whatever proceedings it needs to to kick Turkey the fuck out of NATO...problem solved. Either they will drop their obstructionist bullshit, or they'll not be a member any longer...how long do you think it would take russia to swallow turkey whole without NATO stopping them?


He just wants money, Turkey is on the rocks economically and is heavily dependent on Russian oil and gas. It's no biggy and no rush, Vlad ain't gonna be attacking anybody new any time soon. The US and UK gave them security guarantees anyway so there is plenty of time to sweat Erdogan. Turkey controls the black sea, Erdogan wants his canal and a liberated prosperous Ukraine could make it work economically, so we have plenty of leverage. He ain't gonna chain himself to a rotting corpse, but is seeking to gain advantage, plus he is desperate and is facing an election next year.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He broke the law and needs to get 15 for saying the word war, they didn't repeal the law as far as I know and didn't declare war either.


as far as i know they haven't repealled that law......this could be interesting to watch


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> and now this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder how it deals with a precision missile strike, I don't think they have many and what they do have is made from western parts. On the other hand, perhaps reflective aluminum muffler tape covering the drone (planes) could mitigate it's effects. Aluminum tape would make it a great radar target though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> as far as i know they haven't repealled that law......this could be interesting to watch


Putin will pardon him, it's like Trump world X100 over there now...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Putin will pardon him, it's like Trump world X100 over there now...


from i've been reading it's far much worse......


----------



## printer (May 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He broke the law and needs to get 15 for saying the word war, they didn't repeal the law as far as I know and didn't declare war either.


They had a vote a while back and tacked on was lifetime immunity for Herr Ruler.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He broke the law and needs to get 15 for saying the word war, they didn't repeal the law as far as I know and didn't declare war either.


Did he say war, or did the article you read say war?


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 18, 2022)

*A former Trump advisor on Russia recalled that Putin smelled odd and neither ate nor drank at dinner 
*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Did he say war, or did the article you read say war?


Apparently his spokesman did, he said the W word in public!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Apparently his spokesman did, he said the W word in public!


naughty, naughty


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2022)

Same guy who first outted Trump and the Russians and alerted the FBI and CIA and wrote the accurate report on it all. He's an intelligence pro and runs a private outfit now.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


_Speculation about President Vladimir Putin's health reached fever pitch on Sunday after former MI6 Russia spy Christopher Steele indicated the Russian president could be seriously ill. _









Timeline shows Putin's alleged health problems after contested Ukrainian claims that he is concealing a serious illness


After multiple claims that Putin may be suffering seriously from cancer, Insider compiled a 10-year timeline of the Russian president's health.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2022)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/urmkwi


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2022)

Ukrainian guerrilla fighters blow up Russian armored train in Melitopol


Ukrainian guerilla fighters stopped a Russian armored train in Melitopol by exploding a bomb on the railway track. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.net


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2022)

If Vlad is sick and gonna croak, perhaps he might want to tout and perhaps magnify his greatest professional accomplishment, to distract from the war and the fact he blundered epically. Maybe he will release his file and kompromat on Donald, while telling the tale of how he beat American intelligence and installed a moron in the Whitehouse, who he had in his pocket and at his command. Vlad would be spymaster supreme and hopefully people will forget he fucked himself and Russia.

It sure would cause a stink in America...


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 18, 2022)

Laser Tag 2.0 

As russia releases statements of high tech systems to be introduced such as drone killers - field systems have been used and placed including high energy/ microwave systems. Navy is rocking HELIOS and with portable systems now being finalized…… who’s to say “ where “ the beam originated from ( if you get my meaning ). Russia is always programmed to flex military might but with companies like Raytheon churning out next gen systems it is hard to take russia’s claims too seriously.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/urmkwi


Black is white, don't believe your lying eyes, believe me, sounds like Trump.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Black is white, don't believe your lying eyes, believe me, sounds like Trump.


i'm always skeptical.....run 1...always question everything


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Ukrainian guerrilla fighters blow up Russian armored train in Melitopol
> 
> 
> Ukrainian guerilla fighters stopped a Russian armored train in Melitopol by exploding a bomb on the railway track. — Ukrinform.
> ...


Say the Ukrainians have a team of agents infiltrated into Russia. Now let's say they have some equipment and some cash and can buy a rail tanker of diesel fuel and rent a warehouse siding in Russia. They drain off part of the fuel and fill the rest of the tanker with ammonium nitrate fertilizer, that they also purchase, to make a 50 ton ANFO tanker car bomb. This can be detonated by GPS for instance, when the car passes over a vital rail bridge, all ya have to do, is have the railway pick it up and deliver it to a destination it will never arrive at, in Crimea say...


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 18, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Vlad is sick and gonna croak, perhaps he might want to tout and perhaps magnify his greatest professional accomplishment, to distract from the war and the fact he blundered epically. Maybe he will release his file and kompromat on Donald, while telling the tale of how he beat American intelligence and installed a moron in the Whitehouse, who he had in his pocket and at his command. Vlad would be spymaster supreme and hopefully people will forget he fucked himself and Russia.
> 
> It sure would cause a stink in America...


I doubt he will do that. It would help us, the enemy. The Republicantis are his ally as long as they are gnawing at the structure of society.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Laser Tag 2.0
> 
> As russia releases statements of high tech systems to be introduced such as drone killers - field systems have been used and placed including high energy/ microwave systems. Navy is rocking HELIOS and with portable systems now being finalized…… who’s to say “ where “ the beam originated from ( if you get my meaning ). Russia is always programmed to flex military might but with companies like Raytheon churning out next gen systems it is hard to take russia’s claims too seriously.
> 
> View attachment 5135377View attachment 5135383View attachment 5135384


If they can't deal with small cheap commercial drones dropping bombs on their heads from low level, they can't deal with the more stealthy military drones that fly at higher altitudes. If anything new shows up there that is effective, it will be a target for other weapons systems it can't deal with and will be a priority target for destruction or capture.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I doubt he will do that. It would help us, the enemy. The Republicantis are his ally as long as they are gnawing at the structure of society.


He is off his game and might be having mental issues. Throwing these assholes under the bus to buff up his image up and distract from a monumental blunder, is not beyond possibility. Like a fishing story, he might even embellish it! I mean it would be an historic coup and crowning victory for the KGB and Vlad, it's finest son. He will conclude the TV interview with, "I shoulda nuked the fuckers when I had the chance!".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2022)

Those big guns inside Russia firing into Ukraine are not safe from Ukrainian artillery using precision Excalibur rounds with extended range. The Ukrainians only need to shoot once at each one in range, pack up and move on to the next targets. A single gun crew could do in whatever was in range in a day or two moving along the front and killing Russian guns up to 40 km inside Russia as they go with their drones.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ukraine War: Russia 'scraping the barrel in terms of deploying equipment'*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2022)

I wonder how long it will be before Ukraine is making it's own 155mm rounds and perhaps fuses, these things aren't under patient anymore and some countries that use it can make shells for it. You just need a drop forge and a lathe to make the basic shell body from round stock of the appropriate steel grade and could adapt many existing fuze designs to it. Propellant can be bought or it's chemical components can, so I see little reason why the Ukrainians can't make their own 155 mm ammo in the future, or even right now. 

The same can be said for the 152mm soviet equipment, though the barrels on much of it might be burned out and they will probably just scrap it. Or perhaps they will refurbish much of it, if it's worth it and give it to Vlad's many nervous neighbors. With a CIA grant, it would be a great make work project for Ukrainians! Hundreds of refurbished tanks and guns in Georgia for instance, or some other ex soviet republic... Between what was given to the Ukrainians and what they capture or rebuild in the end, it might amount to a sizable amount of arms! Let the Russians continue to be killed with their own weapons, why not, they paid for their manufacture and would pay for their refurbishment.

Ya see how this war opens up so many possibilities for the CIA and state department? Not just them, but the gears are turning in China too! Don't forget places like Poland, they have effective intelligence agencies too, there will be many players in the great game 2.0


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2022)

This guy designs drones and can fly them well! This might make an interesting drone killer drone and could be rocket boosted to altitude, even using props to maintain stability and direct the flight while under boost, and the boost can be long and slow, instead of short and fast. He 3d printed the plastic design and offers the 3d printing files, that can also be easily scaled up. In any case, you wouldn't want something like this thing chasing you around the battle field with a hard on for ya and carrying a 100 grams of plastic explosive! Bigger versions are possible, this is sub 250 grams and doesn't require a license to fly...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*sub250speed drone | sub250speed toka1408 3600kv t75mmx5 hqprop fettec aio35 6s550 95c
1,990,654 views Feb 13, 2022*

the goal was to hit at least 250kmh with a mainly printed sub 250gr quad. that didnt worked out yet. it weighs a bit more and highest speed achieved with the current setup is 219kmh.
main reason is the use of tmount motors which prevented the use of props like apc. i tried several different tmount props and surprisingly the 5 blade t75mmx5 hqprop resulted in the highest speed. generally less blades is better for speed. using motors with m5 mount would be a better choice. next time. there is space for improvements.

the stl/dxf files to recreate this quad and further informations (patreon):
https://www.patreon.com/posts/sub250s...


https://www.patreon.com/posts/sub250s


...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I doubt he will do that. It would help us, the enemy. The Republicantis are his ally as long as they are gnawing at the structure of society.


Sometimes I like to have a bit of fun with the news by applying a little imagination. After all these past 5 years have been stranger than fiction and many have commented that ya can't make this shit up! Well, I'm up for the challenge!


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 18, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (May 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I must say, a laser that takes five seconds on target to lightly sauté a plastic drone sounds unimpressive. Now if it delivered a megajoule in a microsecond, we’re somewhere useful.


It's the daguerrotype of death rays.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 18, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2022)

HGCC said:


> It's the daguerrotype of death rays.


I wait breathlessly for an emulsion image.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

*Could Putin's regime collapse from losses in Ukraine? | General Petraeus*


----------



## Sativied (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> That robot link takes you to a Bloomberg article of the US gonna try to stop Russia from paying it's debt.....btw


Computers these days… asking a human to prove he isn’t a robot. Revenge for all those endless hours of Turing tests.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

*See former Russian colonel's big change after criticizing Putin's war on state TV*
40,836 views May 19, 2022 Mikhail Khodarenok, a former Russian colonel, criticized Putin's invasion of Ukraine on state TV but backtracked and had a remarkably different tone later.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

*Finland joining NATO would crush Russian power*


----------



## captainmorgan (May 19, 2022)

The mad midget has corrupted NATO so getting new countries into NATO might be blocked, it takes a unanimous vote for membership.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

I see Zelenskiy is transitioning away from military looking clothes to a more civilian look, it sends a message that they are winning.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russia is trying to find its 'wonder weapon', which indicates failure of the invasion – Zelenskyy*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The mad midget has corrupted NATO so getting new countries into NATO might be blocked, it takes a unanimous vote for membership.


It will happen, Turkey wants funding to PPK Kurds cut by both Sweden and Finland, is on the rocks financially, gets it's gas from Russia and it's grain from Ukraine. Erdogan has a pet canal project to the black sea he wants real bad and a free Ukraine would make it all work financially with a short cut by sea into the heart of Europe. This is just leverage to get what he wants, funding cut to the PPK, financial aid and funding for his canal. Also he's facing election next year and inflation is skyrocketing much more than here.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 19, 2022)

a rich guy who does the right thing. America needs more wealthy people like this, then perhaps we wouldn't want to murder all of them...Musk would have sent dominoes to bring them pizza while they were his guests...
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/ukraine-own-home-bombed_n_625e97b2e4b052d2bd66142b


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 19, 2022)

tag artists from around the world express how they feel about the war...this is more than graffiti, art expresses a peoples psychology, their beliefs and hopes, their dreams.
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/ukraine-russia-invasion-street-art_n_621e0d32e4b03d0c803e634d


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

looks like the mad miget is sacking people big time.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527163546781483008


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> looks like the mad miget is sacking people big time.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527163546781483008


I think we will eventually see a collapse of the Russian army in Ukraine, when is anybody's guess. There are reports they are running low on manpower and can't get anymore forces, except for untrained cannon fodder. There are also reports they are running low on missiles and munitions. As everybody knows their morale is at rock bottom and digging deeper, casualties will increase as western arms and equipment continue to pour in, the Ukrainians deploy it and learn how to master it in battle.

Break the Russian main force in the east by going for their central supply areas from different directions, draining away the units from their offensive drives. Use the advantages of the longer range artillery and drones to shoot them when they can't shoot back after drones spot them and call the shots. The systems we gave them were tailor made for the terrain and job, Russia is an artillery army and heavily dependent on it, more now that tactical air and tanks have been taken off the table. Destroying their artillery support will make advancing and defeating them on the battlefield a much easier proposition and far less costly in your troops lives.


----------



## printer (May 19, 2022)

*Russia's international reserves fell by $6.4 billion over the week*
Russia's international reserves for the week from May 6 to May 13 decreased by 1.1% or $6.4 billion, amounting to $585.7 billion, the Central Bank said . As noted in the regulator, this happened as a result of "negative revaluation".

International reserves consist of foreign exchange funds, special drawing rights, reserve position in the IMF, and monetary gold.

After the start of the military operation of Russian troops in Ukraine, about $ 300 billion of Russia's gold and foreign exchange reserves were frozen due to anti-Russian Western sanctions. Bank of Russia Governor Elvira Nabiullina announced Russia's intention to challenge the asset freeze. In April of this year, they decreased by $13 billion, in March - by $10.7 billion.








Международные резервы России за неделю снизились на $6,4 млрд


Подробнее на сайте




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog





*Drivers hit by fire*
The victims of the shelling of the border village of Tetkino in the Kursk region were two drivers from the Voronezh region, hired to transport fuel and lubricants (fuels and lubricants) to the local distillery. One with a shrapnel wound was hospitalized in the Kursk hospital, the second died on the spot. This is the second victim of shelling of the border regions of Russia since the beginning of the military operation on the territory of Ukraine. The consequences of the incident are assessed by operational services.

At dawn on May 19, the village of Tetkino in the Glushkovsky district of the Kursk region came under fire. The border with Ukraine passes along the outskirts of the settlement, about 3 thousand people live in it and a distillery and sugar factories work. The border checkpoint located in Tetkino has been subjected to mortar attacks from the territory of Ukraine several times since the beginning of the military operation. There have been no human casualties here until today.

The fire caught the man on the territory of the local distillery OOO Kurskprodukt, to which he brought raw materials. Judging by the photographs from the spot, the shell hit the truck itself: the truck had a broken tractor, windows and wheels were missing, and half of the cargo tank was covered with soot.

After the shelling, the governor arrived in Tetkino. In his Telegram channel , he said that another driver from the Voronezh region received a shrapnel wound. As Kommersant found out, his name is Valery Burdyug. The man was provided with medical care in the Glushkovskaya Central District Hospital, and after sanitation was taken to the regional hospital in Kursk. Doctors believe that the recovery will take about a week. The wounded man himself called this day his second birthday. According to Kommersant, both Voronezh drivers were hired by a company that specializes in transporting fuel and lubricants.

Since the beginning of the military special operation on the territory of Ukraine, residents of Tetkino have been evacuated for the second time. As Kommersant told Kommersant , on the night of March 4, due to a short circuit in a combat vehicle that was being repaired on the territory of a sugar factory, a series of explosions occurred. The windows of houses and social facilities were damaged, they were quickly restored, and people returned home almost immediately.


https://www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog/doc/5357395?from=anons&_x_tr_sl=auto&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en-US&_x_tr_pto=wapp



*Peskov: no hopes for Nord Stream 2*
There is no hope that the Nord Stream 2 gas pipeline will work in the near future in the Kremlin. But there is no doubt that Europe needs this project, despite political statements, Dmitry Peskov, press secretary of the President of the Russian Federation, told URA.RU.

“Now there are no hopes [for the launch of the gas pipeline]. Under the current conditions, it would be reckless and futile to pin hopes on this, given such a short-sighted position of our partners in this project, primarily Germany. However, the infrastructure of this project is ready. For some time it will lie at the bottom of the sea in working condition. This will be the very project that Europe will need, no matter what they say, ”the Kremlin spokesman said.

Deputy Prime Minister Alexander Novak said that the launch of Nord Stream 2 is impossible in the near future. He said this while speaking at the New Horizons marathon of the Knowledge Society.

(Interesting comments)

_Why does the press secretary increasingly allow himself to express HIS thoughts and judgments about current events and facts. I understand that his position involves conveying to the public information about the position, decisions and current activities of the president, and not smacking the "gag" that often surprises the electorate.

It will work when everything settles down and the power in Russia changes. I think so._








Песков: по «Северному потоку — 2» надежд нет


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Erdogan: Turkey will not turn its back on Russia*
Turkey cannot turn its back on Russia and refuse Russian gas. This was stated by the President of the Republic Recep Tayyip Erdogan. His speech was published on the official Twitter page.

“This is a strategic issue for us, strategic relations. We cannot abandon them (from relations with Russia, approx. URA.RU), break them,” Recep Tayyip Erdogan said at a meeting with young people.

The Turkish President recalled that Ankara, together with Moscow, is working on the implementation of the Akkuyu NPP project. It is scheduled to be completed in 2023. In addition, Russia is an important gas supplier for Turkey. Thanks to Moscow, Ankara covers half of its fuel needs.

Earlier, Erdogan refused to impose sanctions on Russia, unlike Western countries. Europe, the United States and Japan have imposed severe restrictions on Moscow after Russian President Vladimir Putin announced the start of a special operation in Ukraine. In addition, Turkey has blocked the accession of Finland and Sweden to NATO. Erdogan said that Helsinki and Stockholm can "not bother " with trips to Turkey on this issue. Turkish, Swedish and Finnish disagreements are related to the Kurdistan Workers' Party . Ankara recognizes this organization as terrorist.








Эрдоган: Турция не отвернется от России


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think we will eventually see a collapse of the Russian army in Ukraine, when is anybody's guess. There are reports they are running low on manpower and can't get anymore forces, except for untrained cannon fodder. There are also reports they are running low on missiles and munitions. As everybody knows their morale is at rock bottom and digging deeper, casualties will increase as western arms and equipment continue to pour in, the Ukrainians deploy it and learn how to master it in battle.
> 
> Break the Russian main force in the east by going for their central supply areas from different directions, draining away the units from their offensive drives. Use the advantages of the longer range artillery and drones to shoot them when they can't shoot back after drones spot them and call the shots. The systems we gave them were tailor made for the terrain and job, Russia is an artillery army and heavily dependent on it, more now that tactical air and tanks have been taken off the table. Destroying their artillery support will make advancing and defeating them on the battlefield a much easier proposition and far less costly in your troops lives.


There have been some rumors floating around, and i say these are rumors, not take to much into them...like if putin calls up for more troop people are really gonna start to ask questions, and or a possible coup happening. Like is said these are just rumors....so we'll see. From what i see and read, Russia is litteraly on the ropes now....

From what i've been seeing in the war maps angle UA is pushing from the Khakiv direction along the border to cut Izium off from resupply, and to squeeze that city till they surrender, there is one city if they can get to in time that will do that, Kupiansk, that where all the train lines intersect, capture that, and you will possible cut them off....time will tell


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> There have been some rumors floating around, and i say these are rumors, not take to much into them...like if putin calls up for more troop people are really gonna start to ask questions, and or a possible coup happening. Like is said these are just rumors....so we'll see. From what i see and read, Russia is litteraly on the ropes now....
> 
> From what i've been seeing in the war maps angle UA is pushing from the Khakiv direction along the border to cut Izium off from resupply, and to squeeze that city till they surrender, there is one city if they can get to in time that will do that, Kupiansk, that where all the train lines intersect, capture that, and you will possible cut them off....time will tell


Yep that seems to be the plan and it will force the Russians to fight and disperse their forces, draining them away from their advances in the south. The Russian officers there must be in a real vice, killed by Ukrainians who are hunting them with great success and being scapegoated by the higher ups, as they try to weasel out of blame.

Add up the Russian losses for say 90 days of war, which it will be in a week and say 25,000 dead plus 3X wounded captured or out of action one way or another, that's 100,000 men and he started with 190,000. He's been throwing other troops and equipment in piecemeal, so say he put in another 10 BTGs. They also have been sending lightly wounded soldiers back to combat out of desperation and their officers have been shooting the wounded and those who refuse orders.

I figure Russian losses are about to accelerate with the deployment of new artillery and support systems. If they break them in the east, then drive to Mariupol on the sea of Azov, they could destroy the bridge at Kerch with missiles or other means. This would cut off the Russian forces in Crimea and southern Ukraine, if they take Mariupol and destroy the bridge at Kerch. Panic would ensue as civilian quislings and war criminals scrambled to get out by sea and air, much equipment would run out of fuel before it got back inside Crimea, if other operations at Kherson didn't block them from doing this.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

that bridge need to be taken out period, that would cut the russians out of the black sea from a navy point of view, cut reinforment in to the crimea, and put a choke hold on the rest......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that bridge need to be taken out period, that would cut the russians out of the black sea from a navy point of view, cut reinforment in to the crimea, and put a choke hold on the rest......


It's on their wish list and soon it will be a matter of timing and means. It could even be destroyed by filling a diesel fuel tanker car of ANFO and having it detonate by GPS when it crosses the bridge. Fifty tons of ANFO going up on the rail bridge will also take out the road bridge right next to it! All it takes is a team inside Russia with some cash and a few bits of equipment, bribes can do a lot in Russia and sending fuel to Crimea is not unusual.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's on their wish list and soon it will be a matter of timing and means. It could even be destroyed by filling a diesel fuel tanker car of ANFO and having it detonate by GPS when it crosses the bridge. Fifty tons of ANFO going up on the rail bridge will also take out the road bridge right next to it! All it takes is a team inside Russia with some cash and a few bits of equipment, bribes can do a lot is Russia and sending fuel to Crimea is not unusual.


true, or a night incursion with a couple of blow skiffs little motor with packs of fert and some plastic explosive wrapped around the pillions, as soon as a ship comes through blow it with a cell phone


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> true, or a night incursion with a couple of blow skiffs little motor with packs of fert and some plastic explosive wrapped around the pillions, as soon as a ship comes through blow it with a cell phone


Control the north shore of the sea of Azov and it could be taken out by several means. A swam of speed boats controlled by GPS waypoints could carry a 1000 pound bombs. It would detonate a charge under the bomb like a fireworks mortar, when it passed under the bridges, destroying the boat and launching the bomb upwards into the bridge where it would detonate. Or they could order up some missiles from Uncle Sam on lend lease, made to do the job, perhaps the order is already in, awaiting a rubber stamp.


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2022)

I’m waiting to hear about the Makarov catching fire somehow.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m waiting to hear about the Makarov catching fire somehow.


you too....love to see that spin


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

hey sarge looks what we found........tada...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m waiting to hear about the Makarov catching fire somehow.


Destroy the bridge at Kerch and take Crimea and the Ukrainians own the sea of Azov and the black sea. The Russians would have one or two ports on part of the eastern coast. They can't send any surface ships within 300km of Ukraine for fear of missile attack. Submarines have no surface fighting capability these days, small fast craft like PT boats can act as an effective antisubmarine force, could be transported by rail from Europe and could even use DIY depth charges or hedgehogs! Commercial sonar will do just fine there too. However I expect Uncle Sam and the UK to provide the boats and weapons. If it can fire a harpoon, it can run with the big boys.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

Plenty of time to sweat Turkey, the US and & UK gave security guarantees to both countries. Vlad's army ain't going anywhere soon and is getting the shit kicked out of it in Ukraine. Finland alone would have little problem with Vlad's pathetic army, especially what he has left now or will have. Even with the Chinese buying his oil, it will be a long time before the country and army can recover. So let Erdogan sweat, he's doing a bit of playing both sides, looking for advantage, however there is much grief the west could cause him with finances and Ukraine does control his grain. All Sweden and Finland need is US and UK security guarantees and they might be joined by other NATO members like Canada, the Baltic states and Poland in bilateral defense agreements. Both countries are happy with the situation and got the defense they want, no sweat, they are happy to wait.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Biden says Finland and Sweden have 'full, total, complete backing' of US as they seek to join NATO | CNN Politics


President Joe Biden on Thursday welcomed the leaders of Finland and Sweden to the White House and said both countries have the "full, total, complete backing" of the US after the two nations submitted their formal applications to become NATO members.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5135841




really croatia, like u have room to talk after yugoslavia war in the 90's


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)




----------



## printer (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> true, or a night incursion with a couple of blow skiffs little motor with packs of fert and some plastic explosive wrapped around the pillions, as soon as a ship comes through blow it with a cell phone


You really think the Russians do not have men stationed all around the bridge?


DIY-HP-LED said:


> Control the north shore of the sea of Azov and it could be taken out by several means. A swam of speed boats controlled by GPS waypoints could carry a 1000 pound bombs. It would detonate a charge under the bomb like a fireworks mortar, when it passed under the bridges, destroying the boat and launching the bomb upwards into the bridge where it would detonate. Or they could order up some missiles from Uncle Sam on lend lease, made to do the job, perhaps the order is already in, awaiting a rubber stamp.


How close could the boats get to the bridge? If I were the Russians I would sit a tanker on either side of the bridge and move them out of the way when legitimate traffic needs to go under it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

Australia keeps strategic medical supplies and drugs at various locations, I was reading about it during the pandemic. So I guess they can move out the old and buy new to replace it, as I'm sure they do anyway. This bunch appears to be donated by citizen donations, but as I said they can add on other medical help too. There are a lot of countries doing stuff like this for Ukraine, besides America, it all adds up to multiplying the combat power of Ukraine to that of a state several times it's size and wealth.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

printer said:


> You really think the Russians do not have men stationed all around the bridge?
> 
> How close could the boats get to the bridge? .


you would have to do a lot a scouting to see what is what there......this is just a guess prolly at the front of the bridge on the RU side and another on the Crimea side.....but i the middle and this is just a guess.....no...scouting would need to be done first to confirm


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

if you really wanna have some fun put some of the B2 drones in the air with some hellfire missles on them.....little button on the control...and boom


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

printer said:


> You really think the Russians do not have men stationed all around the bridge?
> 
> How close could the boats get to the bridge? If I were the Russians I would sit a tanker on either side of the bridge and move them out of the way when legitimate traffic needs to go under it.


Well precision missile attacks could take out many defenders and other boats carrying things like javelins could come along while drones swarmed over the place dropping bombs. Meanwhile a bunch of drone decoys would precede a junked airliner full of ANFO that would attack remote controlled from the other side. 

I saw a block ship in a picture parked in front of the bridge on the black sea side and the base of the piles have been reinforced in many places along it's very long length. It's been fortified and is well defended, so missiles and drones would have to deal with some of them and distraction employed if possible. Getting appropriate missiles from Uncle Sam would simplify things considerably, the MLRS systems the Americans gave them can fire multiple small missiles, a couple of intermediate ones, or one big one 500km.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

Another Russian business for Ukraine, it's a good bet those Russian employees who relocate, will end up there, back in the Slavic cultural world. I also figure most of the Russian TV and radio people will be there as Russian alternative media companies spring up, most likely financed by the EU and America. Google was started by two ex soviets who came west and got fabulously wealthy in America, I don't imagine they have much sympathy for Putin.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Destroy the bridge at Kerch and take Crimea and the Ukrainians own the sea of Azov and the black sea. The Russians would have one or two ports on part of the eastern coast. They can't send any surface ships within 300km of Ukraine for fear of missile attack. Submarines have no surface fighting capability these days, small fast craft like PT boats can act as an effective antisubmarine force, could be transported by rail from Europe and could even use DIY depth charges or hedgehogs! Commercial sonar will do just fine there too. However I expect Uncle Sam and the UK to provide the boats and weapons. If it can fire a harpoon, it can run with the big boys.


The Kilo class of Diesel-electrics, which is what I’d expect in the Black Sea, has (beside torpedoes and mines) antiship, antiair and land-attack missiles. I read once that this class of boats is feared by the western powers; it is very quiet in electric mode and could conceivably slam-dunk a Western nuclear boat.









Kilo-class submarine - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The Kilo class of Diesel-electrics, which is what I’d expect in the Black Sea, has (beside torpedoes and mines) antiship, antiair and land-attack missiles. I read once that this class of boats is feated by the western powers; it is very quiet in electric mode and could conceivably slam-dunk a Western nuclear boat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once they take Crimea, the Ukrainians can lay a sensor system on the ocean floor to detect subs in the western black sea. NATO did it in the early 60's for the Atlantic and the rest of the oceans have the same thing, cables with microphones every few miles ascending up to the right depth from the cable on the sea bed. It's pretty old technology and should be in their reach on a limited scale. A surfaced sub is also dead meat for a patrolling drone and I heard Uncle Sam was even supplying drone boats and ships and these are most often used for anti submarine work.


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Once they take Crimea, the Ukrainians can lay a sensor system on the ocean floor to detect subs in the western black sea. NATO did it in the early 60's for the Atlantic and the rest of the oceans have the same thing, cables with microphones every few miles ascending up to the right depth from the cable on the sea bed. It's pretty old technology and should be in their reach on a limited scale. A surfaced sub is also dead meat for a patrolling drone and I heard Uncle Sam was even supplying drone boats and ships and these are most often used for anti submarine work.


not one word of this acknowledges that you posted a false assessment of the surface capabilities of Russian subs.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 19, 2022)

Radio Jammer NYET


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 19, 2022)

Waiting for those newer 
“ terminator “ tanks to end up in a blaze of Ukrainian glory …..


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 19, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> not one word of this acknowledges that you posted a false assessment of the surface capabilities of Russian subs.


didn't a sub fire from the sea not to long ago toward Ukraine.......


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 19, 2022)

2 beautiful “ coconut crackers “ to ensure russians will have “ bad day “ LOL


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> didn't a sub fire from the sea not to long ago toward Ukraine.......


?didn’t catch that one


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

Well there are a limited number of suspects and he's been isolated, they know who it is, but can't prove it.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ex-CIA official says Russian spy invaded US intelligence and aided Putin's rise to power*


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> not one word of this acknowledges that you posted a false assessment of the surface capabilities of Russian subs.


Do you think they are equal to a surface vessel with precision missiles? How good is their defense against drones, not even Moscow could deal with that. A sensor network can locate and monitor them, even tell when they are surfacing to shoot missiles and an orbiting drone can dispatch them. Their legend and reality appear to be two completely different things and the Ukrainians have a variety of anti ship missiles that can deal with them surfaced. They don't have the classic deck guns, but depend on torpedo tube launched systems when submerged and missiles when surfaced.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Radio Jammer NYET
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135862View attachment 5135863View attachment 5135864


It was a priority target and worth a precision munition, ditto for anti drone weapons and AA defense vehicles.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

*"Ukraine Is Going To Be Around A Lot Longer Than Vladimir Putin" - Sec. Antony Blinken*
217,713 views May 19, 2022 U.S. Secretary of State Antony Blinken makes his first visit to The Late Show for a three-part interview with Stephen Colbert, which begins with Sec. Blinken's assertion that an independent Ukraine will long outlast the rule of Russian leader Vladimir Putin.


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do you think they are equal to a surface vessel with precision missiles? How good is their defense against drones, not even Moscow could deal with that. A sensor network can locate and monitor them, even tell when they are surfacing to shoot missiles and an orbiting drone can dispatch them. Their legend and reality appear to be two completely different things and the Ukrainians have a variety of anti ship missiles that can deal with them surfaced. They don't have the classic deck guns, but depend on torpedo tube launched systems when submerged and missiles when surfaced.


I noticed the absence of guns. However they pack a complete response to the usual threats. You said otherwise, and I corrected you. Going on to what you are ~droning~ on about, without you having rectified the indicated fail, no thanks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

*Sec. Antony Blinken On The State Department's Mission To Prevent War And Make Peace*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I noticed the absence of guns. However they pack a complete response to the usual threats. You said otherwise, and I corrected you. Going on to what you are ~droning~ on about, without you having rectified the indicated fail, no thanks.


I stand corrected, they do have some surfaced defensive capabilities, however the effectiveness of their defensive capabilities remains to be seen, surfaced or otherwise and attacking them once detected, surface vessels and drones have the edge. I guess we might find out soon enough if this war continues and the Ukrainians sink a few. People want the black sea opened up for grain shipments from Ukraine and there is mounting pressure, so Russian subs sinking any would be an issue for more than Ukraine. In reality the black sea is a shooting gallery for shore based anti ship missiles.


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I stand corrected, they do have some surfaced defensive capabilities, however the effectiveness of their defensive capabilities remains to be seen, surfaced or otherwise and attacking them once detected, surface vessels and drones have the edge. I guess we might find out soon enough if this war continues and the Ukrainians sink a few. People want the black sea opened up for grain shipments from Ukraine and there is mounting pressure, so Russian subs sinking any would be an issue for more than Ukraine. In reality the black sea is a shooting gallery for shore based anti ship missiles.


Considering the Russian army’s course of performance, the argument for a battle test of stated capabilities is strong.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 19, 2022)

printer said:


> You really think the Russians do not have men stationed all around the bridge?
> 
> How close could the boats get to the bridge? If I were the Russians I would sit a tanker on either side of the bridge and move them out of the way when legitimate traffic needs to go under it.


several large drones filled with explosive to kamikaze the tankers, then a few more into the same spot on the same pylon...just the first thing that popped to mind.
he would need a fucking buttload of tankers to block an 11 mile long bridge, even with half of it built over an island, there are still at least 2.5 miles on either end...how many tankers does he have to throw around? and how explosive is a tanker that has carried petroleum products? even empty?......


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> several large drones filled with explosive to kamikaze the tankers, then a few more into the same spot on the same pylon...just the first thing that popped to mind.
> he would need a fucking buttload of tankers to block an 11 mile long bridge, even with half of it built over an island, there are still at least 2.5 miles on either end...how many tankers does he have to throw around? and how explosive is a tanker that has carried petroleum products? even empty?......


it depends on depth. I wager half the causeway is on shoals.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | M777 destroyed FAKE Video Confirmed*


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

interesting.....









Exclusive: U.S. aims to arm Ukraine with advanced anti-ship missiles to fight Russian blockade


The White House is working to put advanced anti-ship missiles in the hands of Ukrainian fighters to help defeat Russia's naval blockade, officials said, amid concerns more powerful weapons that could sink Russian warships would intensify the conflict.




www.reuters.com


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Update from Ukraine | M777 destroyed FAKE Video Confirmed*


those ruskies are at it again, disinformation at it's best


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> those ruskies are at it again, disinformation at it's best


I saw the other video but didn't post it as I thought it was suspect, if a Ukrainian officer got that M777 shit anywhere in range of the Russian artillery they would court martial him. Why get within range when you can stay outside their range and pick them off, even bait them into firing and hitting them with counter battery radars? Drones locate them and call the shots miles away while giving battery commanders a God's eye view of their shots. Even the Russian drone strike was wildly inaccurate FFS and might have wounded a few and did some minor damage to a gun.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I saw the other video but didn't post it as I thought it was suspect, if a Ukrainian officer got that M777 shit anywhere in range of the Russian artillery they would court martial him. Why get within range when you can stay outside their range and pick them off, even bait them into firing and hitting them with counter battery radars? Drones locate them and call the shots miles away while giving battery commanders a God's eye view of their shots. Even the Russian drone strike was wildly inaccurate FFS and might have wounded a few and did some minor damage to a gun.


yeah with reg ammo 21km and with excal munitions 40k......hmmmm...why be in range at all....especially with those striking abilities....hell russian artillary is only 18km (i think, someone may correct me on that)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> interesting.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They want to avert a global famine that could kill many millions of people and result in political instability in many countries, the stakes are very high. Russia fucking with Ukrainian grain shipments would be a red line IMHO and result in the annihilation of the Russian black sea fleet. They will be told to stay on the eastern side of the Black sea or get sunk, subs included and the US Navy anti submarine aircraft can locate them for the Ukrainians to sink, if they are a threat to commerce. Ukraine is still producing a lot of food, even with the war and the world needs it. If they want to get sunk, this is the perfect opportunity, start sinking grain ships headed for the middle east and Africa.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They want to avert a global famine that could kill many millions of people and result in political instability in many countries, the stakes are very high. Russia fucking with Ukrainian grain shipments would be a red line IMHO and result in the annihilation of the Russian black sea fleet. They will be told to stay on the eastern side of the Black sea or get sunk, subs included and the US Navy anti submarine aircraft can locate them for the Ukrainians to sink, if they are a threat to commerce. Ukraine is still producing a lot of food, even with the war and the world needs it. If they want to get sunk, this is the perfect opportunity, start sinking grain ships headed for the middle east and Africa.


fucking with the grain shipments, they stole them literally and selling it on the black market now


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

hmmm looks like someone escaped.......oh state department we have someone that need to talk to you...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527248620231307264


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah with reg ammo 21km and with excal munitions 40k......hmmmm...why be in range at all....especially with those striking abilities....hell russian artillary is only 18km (i think, someone may correct me on that)


Regular munition can go almost 30km with accuracy too vs the Russian 18km. They have two main kinds of extended range ammo, rocket assisted and Excalibur which deploys wings and fins for gliding and and guiding and it can go around 40 km, if I remember correctly. The whole idea is to stay out of range and pound the fuckers to death before moving forward!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> fucking with the grain shipments, they stole them literally and selling it on the black market now


I saw that, but stealing it is different than destroying it by sinking it, people will still eat it, even if it is stolen. Probably going to his buddy in Syria, if he can get it there, payment for mercenaries. Which reminds me, it might be time for Sammy to pay him a little visit again, now that the Russians are gone and won't be giving him much aid. Time for the Russians to lose that naval base on the Mediterranean that Vlad worked so hard for and poisoned so many kids with poison gas for. Maybe regime change in Syria wouldn't be a bad idea...


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hmmm looks like someone escaped.......oh state department we have someone that need to talk to you...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527248620231307264


Vladivostok is as deep into the sticks as one can get.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Vladivostok is as deep into the sticks as one can get.


A far east coast boy and it is a very long way from Moscow. He shouldn't have a problem getting into the states, the CIA and state department are probably milking him for any useful info about local politics etc.

If the region separated from Russia, say a few republics form a new country, they would quickly cash in on the economic opportunities the region has to offer. Might even be worth blowing up a bridge or two, thousands of miles away in Remote Siberia to cut Russia off from the Pacific coast...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

*UKRAINE’S GUNS ARE IN RANGE OF IZIUM AND THAT’S BAD NEWS FOR RUSSIA || 2022*


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Vladivostok is as deep into the sticks as one can get.


i totally agree, and captured at the mexican border no less


----------



## injinji (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i totally agree, and captured at the mexican border no less


There has been a sizable increase in Russians and Ukrainians arrested at the southern border the last couple months.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> There has been a sizable increase in Russians and Ukrainians arrested at the southern border the last couple months.


really? got any links, cause we are hearing nothing, and i'm 2 hr from a border crossing....


----------



## injinji (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> really? got any links, cause we are hearing nothing, and i'm 2 hr from a border crossing....


Everything I hear is on PBS or NPR, but I don't recall exact show. This was a month or so ago. It may have been GOP disinformation about the Covid rule being relaxed at the border. Lots of GOP are showing up on the Newshour to do their song and dance these days.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> Everything I hear is on PBS or NPR, but I don't recall exact show. This was a month or so ago. It may have been GOP disinformation about the Covid rule being relaxed at the border. Lots of GOP are showing up on the Newshour to do their song and dance these days.


yeah Abbott down this direction is doing the same....the POS.....blah blah blah is all i hear


----------



## injinji (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah Abbott down this direction is doing the same....the POS.....blah blah blah is all i hear


Hey, he got the Texas National Guard to start talking about forming a union to protect them from his political stunts, so not all bad.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> political stunts,


he's been full of those for as far as i know....from the epidimic, to immigration, to womens right, and to guns...most of the time i just smh and shoot the finger at him


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A far east coast boy and it is a very long way from Moscow. He shouldn't have a problem getting into the states, the CIA and state department are probably milking him for any useful info about local politics etc.
> 
> If the region separated from Russia, say a few republics form a new country, they would quickly cash in on the economic opportunities the region has to offer. Might even be worth blowing up a bridge or two, thousands of miles away in Remote Siberia to cut Russia off from the Pacific coast...


If that region separated, I’d expect China to make a serious bid for it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If that region separated, I’d expect China to make a serious bid for it.


There is a republic in the area that was Chinese until around 1912, referendums open up possibilities and were Vlad's favorite tool of dismemberment. They can also be conducted by the UN and the right of self determination is a basic one in the UN charter.


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There is a republic in the area that was Chinese until around 1912, referendums open up possibilities and were Vlad's favorite tool of dismemberment. They can also be conducted by the UN and the right of self determination is a basic one in the UN charter.


I was thinking something more direct.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I was thinking something more direct.


They can be more subtle, Russia has nukes, the UN can be on their side and an independent state can be as good as another province to them. Blow the bridges in Siberia and a revolutionary government calls in the UN for a referendum with a few options, stay with Russia (in the shit house), join China (massive aid and development) or go it alone, freedom and western aid. The people living in these places should have the freedom to call their own shots, that is the path to peace in the end and the UN rule.


----------



## injinji (May 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I was thinking something more direct.


I would be surprised if it isn't Chinese in 50 years. Russia has a serious problem with negative population growth, while China has the mirror image of that problem.


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They can be more subtle, Russia has nukes, the UN can be on their side and an independent state can be as good as another province to them. Blow the bridges in Siberia and a revolutionary government calls in the UN for a referendum with a few options, stay with Russia (in the shit house), join China (massive aid and development) or go it alone, freedom and western aid. The people living in these places should have the freedom to call their own shots, that is the path to peace in the end and the UN rule.


That sounds like a fifty-point shot.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That sounds like a fifty-point shot.
> 
> View attachment 5135949


I have aways sucked that game...js


----------



## printer (May 19, 2022)

*US Aims to Arm Ukraine With Advanced Anti-Ship Missiles to Fight Russian Blockade*
The White House is working to put advanced anti-ship missiles in the hands of Ukrainian fighters to help defeat Russia's naval blockade, officials said, amid concerns more powerful weapons that could sink Russian warships would intensify the conflict.

Ukraine has made no secret it wants more advanced U.S. capabilities beyond its current inventory of artillery, Javelin and Stinger missiles, and other arms. Kyiv's list, for example, includes missiles that could push the Russian navy away from its Black Sea ports, allowing the restart of shipments of grain and other agricultural products worldwide.









US Aims to Arm Ukraine With Advanced Anti-Ship Missiles to Fight Russian Blockade


The White House is working to put advanced anti-ship missiles in the hands of Ukrainian fighters to help defeat Russia's naval blockade, officials said, amid concerns more powerful weapons that could sink Russian warships would intensify the conflict.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | ruzzia lost their tanks and Mercedes.*


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> I have aways sucked that game...js


I played it every young summer at the Rehoboth DE boardwalk.

I remember hitting the 50 hole three times in as many years.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

*Let's talk about Switzerland, NATO, and Russia....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

*Putin 'has already lost war' and will be ‘ousted in 3 months' claims expert*
133,913 views May 19, 2022 VLADIMIR Putin faces a coup to overthrow him in just a matter of months, as his security chiefs now believe the war in Ukraine is lost, an expert has claimed. If Putin were to order a nuclear strike on the West, there is a growing chance that Russia's generals would ignore him, according to insiders. Following the disastrous invasion of Ukraine, a coup is now a realistic possibility, says Russian analyst and investigative journalist Christo Grozev. And his generals are less likely to listen to him as he becomes more and more isolated within the Kremlin's walls, he said.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> I have aways sucked that game...js


well there's your problem, supposed to roll the ball....


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526107767987224578


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

Yep, if you thought political division was an issue in America, just wait until ya see what happens in Russia. Ukraine was the spark that will burn the remains Russian empire down.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*One Russian's anti-war protest on side of his shopping centre - BBC News*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

*Can Ukraine ever definitively win this war? | Julia Loffe*
1,182 views May 20, 2022 Julia Loffe is a Russian-born American journalist. Her articles have appeared in The Washington Post, The New York Times, The New Yorker, Foreign Policy, Forbes, Bloomberg Businessweek, The New Republic, Politico, and The Atlantic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

*Are Ukraine's weapons good enough to defeat Putin?*
3,874 views May 20, 2022 “What we want to do is deter him from encroaching further. And we have an opportunity to crush the Russian military inside Ukraine.” Is Ukraine’s military defence enough to stop the Russian army? Henry Bonsu asks retired Four Star US General Jack Keane on #TimesRadio


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

*Could A Ukrainian Victory Be A Bad Thing? | The Mehdi Hasan Show*
99,626 views May 19, 2022 There are growing signs that Ukraine isn’t just surviving the Russian onslaught, but it’s actually winning the war. Now, some are asking: How do you achieve a settlement that doesn’t erode Ukraine’s sovereignty that doesn’t also humiliate Putin?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Could A Ukrainian Victory Be A Bad Thing? | The Mehdi Hasan Show*
> 99,626 views May 19, 2022 There are growing signs that Ukraine isn’t just surviving the Russian onslaught, but it’s actually winning the war. Now, some are asking: How do you achieve a settlement that doesn’t erode Ukraine’s sovereignty that doesn’t also humiliate Putin?


you don't try to achieve a settlement, you kick the ever living shit out of russia till they withdraw every troop they have in Ukraine, including in Donbas and Crimea, and then you go after them in russia, not giving them a chance to regroup and come back...kill so many of the motherfuckers they won't have the ability to even defend their own borders...FUCK RUSSIA, FUCK PUTIN, AND FUCK HIS OUTDATED OBSOLETE NUKES


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

See what a country like Sweden can bring to the table inside NATO? They've long since integrated their communications and weapons systems with NATO, who are their military customers.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sirius Compact – a passive electronic warfare sensor*
53,794 views May 10, 2022 Sirius Compact is a lightweight passive surveillance sensor to meet electronic warfare challenges across all levels of tactical operations by locating threats while remaining undetected. Sirius Compact brings new capabilities thanks to its low size, weight and power, particularly in comparison to equivalent larger static solutions. It can easily be integrated to drones, vehicles, vessels, masts or man-portable applications.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you don't try to achieve a settlement, you kick the ever living shit out of russia till they withdraw every troop they have in Ukraine, including in Donbas and Crimea, and then you go after them in russia, not giving them a chance to regroup and come back...kill so many of the motherfuckers they won't have the ability to even defend their own borders...FUCK RUSSIA, FUCK PUTIN, AND FUCK HIS OUTDATED OBSOLETE NUKES


I think despite what you hear in the media and experts Ukraine will win this war by fall and liberate almost their entire country. I believe the Russian army will collapse on one front and it will lead to a domino effect, taking out the bridge at Kerch will be a major turning point, if it happens, the Russians are cut off in the south and will lose Crimea too.

Vlad started out with about 190,000 troops about 65% of his total land combat power, but he's been adding to it and could have thrown in up to 80% of his ground combat forces. Since Russian manpower is the critical factor here, one the Russians have a limited supply of and who they are treating as disposable and are losing at a very high rate. Say he looses 25,000 dead (Ukraine says almost 30K) in 90 days plus 3 X wounded, captured etc. That's 100,000 men gone in the first three months and the new weapons from allies have just arrived and the Russians are still attacking and getting hammered doing it! So let's say the Russians loses per month double or more in June when the Ukrainians get into their stride with the new shit we give them. Their officers are hunted on the battle field like rabid dogs and communications and command and control are shattered, who will stop the panic if the whip holders are dead?

So let's be generous and say between adding new units, conscripts, idiot recruits and mercenaries, he's got 200,000 tired and demoralized whip driven savages left by now, after all the additions and scrapping the bottom of the barrel real hard. Another 3 months of war against an increasingly well armed, experienced and skilled Ukrainian army wouldn't leave too many of the fuckers left. By the end of July at the latest the Russians should be in serious trouble if the Ukrainians can keep inflicting enough losses on them using drones and artillery, not to mention summer guerilla operations focused on their logistics and fuel. There is a reason they abandoned fixed defenses in favor of mobile tactics, precision weapons and drones make them obsolete as the tank did over 100 years before. Tanks are still useful with infantry to overrun defenses and drones above dropping cheap bombs and spotting anti tank defenses are useful too.

Kick Vlad out of Ukraine, there are very good reasons to do it ASAP, while destroying as much expensive and irreplaceable equipment as possible. One reason is famine and if Ukraine has control of Crimea it can own the Black sea with some outside help and ship out it's grain. The prospect of millions of people dying from famine and resulting political instability will be a big motivating factor for Uncle Sam to move shit along, as America's interest shifts to China.

Ya never know, Vlad could end up killing more people with starvation than Stalin or Hitler...


----------



## printer (May 20, 2022)

Ukraine does not have a navy as its ships were taken in 2014, hard to control the Black Sea. Russia already said Crimea is Russian territory, their rules of using nukes allows them to use them if there was a threat to the integrity of Russia. Without Nato putting ships in the area Russia still can rule the seas as long as they are at war. More so by the planting of mines that actual warfare.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2022)

oops....nother one bites the dust.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527440449744560129


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

printer said:


> Ukraine does not have a navy as its ships were taken in 2014, hard to control the Black Sea. Russia already said Crimea is Russian territory, their rules of using nukes allows them to use them if there was a threat to the integrity of Russia. Without Nato putting ships in the area Russia still can rule the seas as long as they are at war. More so by the planting of mines that actual warfare.


The issue will be Ukrainian grain and famine, if Ukraine controls Crimea they can control the sea with anti ship missiles. If submarines become an issue they will be hunted to extinction with NATO's help. I don't think turkey's cooperation would be too difficult to obtain on this particular issue. I believe a global food crises and millions at risk could be a powerful incentive for action, both in Crimea and in the Black sea.

However a far bigger stick would be the Baltic, which with Sweden and Finland in NATO becomes a NATO lake and they can deny passage to Russian ships. So there is also room for negotiation.






*How Finland & Sweden Joining NATO Will Create Trouble For Putin’s Russia In The Baltic Sea*
14,785 views May 20, 2022 Amid the war in Ukraine, historically neutral countries Finland and Sweden are preparing to join NATO. The world is focusing on the land border between Finland and Russia which makes Russia’s northern region vulnerable to attacks. Meanwhile, in this episode of DeCode Zakka Jacob focuses on the Russian Baltic Sea and how the world's largest submarine fleet will get stuck in NATO’s lake.


----------



## printer (May 20, 2022)

*Struggling in Ukraine, Russia paves way to sign up over-40s for army*
In a sign of Russia's urgent need to bolster its war effort in Ukraine, parliament said on Friday it would consider a bill to allow Russians over 40 and foreigners over 30 to sign up for the military.

The website of the State Duma, parliament's lower house, said the move would enable the military to utilise the skills of older professionals.

"For the use of high-precision weapons, the operation of weapons and military equipment, highly professional specialists are needed. Experience shows that they become such by the age of 40–45," it said.









Struggling in Ukraine, Russia paves way to sign up over-40s for army


In a sign of Russia's urgent need to bolster its war effort in Ukraine, parliament said on Friday it would consider a bill to allow Russians over 40 and foreigners over 30 to sign up for the military.




www.reuters.com


----------



## printer (May 20, 2022)

*Putin did not allow Alikhanov to justify the failures with a special operation. Video*
Russian President Vladimir Putin pointed out to the governor of the Kaliningrad region Anton Alikhanov the inappropriateness of attempts to link the decline in construction in the region with a special operation in Ukraine. The working meeting was broadcast on the Russia 24 TV channel.

“There is no need to refer to our special military operation. You did it, but you don’t need to do it, because you had a recession back in 2020-21, and there was a noticeable decline in construction. A special military operation in the Donbass has absolutely nothing to do with it. This link was, frankly, not very appropriate,” the Russian president said.



https://ura-news.translate.goog/news/1052555015



*Putin gave a reason for IT-specialists not to leave Russia*
*For them, the president instructed to create special forces*
Russian President Vladimir Putin demonstrated to IT specialists the opportunity to realize themselves in Russia. They will be able to apply their knowledge and talents in special forces that are being created in law enforcement agencies and government bodies, at infrastructure facilities in cities, experts explain Putin's decision, which he announced at a meeting of the Security Council on May 20. These people will have to ensure the information and technological security of Russia in the context of a cyber war with the West, political analysts say.

President Putin devoted a meeting of the Russian Security Council (the so-called “big Security Council”) to discussing the topic of cybersecurity of information systems. The number of attacks on the websites of government bodies, the media, and law enforcement agencies has increased with the start of a military special operation in the Donbass , Putin noted. “The challenges in this area have become even more acute and serious, more ambitious. A real aggression has been unleashed against Russia, a war in the information space ,” the President said.

According to Putin, it is no longer “lone hackers” who are trying to hit Russian information systems. These are complex attacks that come "from different states, and which are clearly coordinated." “These are the actions of state structures, and we know that cyber troops are already quite officially part of the armies of some countries. Access to Russian Internet resources is blocked, information becomes inaccessible or is replaced with fakes, fakes. Increasingly sophisticated software is being used that can infect devices using various operating systems,” the president said.



https://ura-news.translate.goog/articles/1036284630



All not so rosy in Russia?


----------



## printer (May 20, 2022)

*The US Secretary of State said that Russia itself refused NATO membership* 
To respond to threats near the Russian western borders, 12 new military units and subunits will be created in the Western Military District by the end of 2022, Defense Minister General of the Army Sergei Shoigu said on Friday at a meeting of the Russian Defense Ministry.

As Shoigu noted, the situation in the western strategic direction is characterized by an increase in military threats near the Russian borders. In particular, the intensity of US strategic aviation flights in Europe has increased 15 times, and American ships have entered the Baltic Sea on a systematic basis.

Earlier, the press secretary of the President of Russia Dmitry Peskov, commenting on the allegations that Russia was once invited to the alliance, said that the United States had repeatedly spoken about the impossibility of Russia's entry into NATO. So he commented on the column of former US President Bill Clinton in the Atlantic magazine that after the collapse of the USSR, the door for Russia's possible NATO membership in the future allegedly remained open. As Russian President Vladimir Putin said earlier , in 2000 he talked with Bill Clinton about the US attitude towards Russia's entry into NATO. According to him, the reaction of the American leader was restrained. 









Госсекретарь США заявил, что Россия сама отказалась от членства в НАТО


В 1990-х Россия сама отказалась от предложения Запада вступить в НАТО, заявил госсекретарь США Энтони Блинкен в интервью телеведущему The Late Show Стивену... РИА Новости, 20.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

printer said:


> Ukraine does not have a navy as its ships were taken in 2014, hard to control the Black Sea. Russia already said Crimea is Russian territory, their rules of using nukes allows them to use them if there was a threat to the integrity of Russia. Without Nato putting ships in the area Russia still can rule the seas as long as they are at war. More so by the planting of mines that actual warfare.


A PT sized fast attack boats can be shipped by rail and equipped with a variety of anti ship missiles that could allow them to run with the big boys, when supported with drone air cover. The Iranians used this strategy to great effect in confined waters and if it can carry and fire a couple of harpoons it can be effective against the biggest targets. The UK was working with the Ukrainian navy before the war to get it up and running.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

printer said:


> *Putin did not allow Alikhanov to justify the failures with a special operation. Video*
> Russian President Vladimir Putin pointed out to the governor of the Kaliningrad region Anton Alikhanov the inappropriateness of attempts to link the decline in construction in the region with a special operation in Ukraine. The working meeting was broadcast on the Russia 24 TV channel.
> 
> “There is no need to refer to our special military operation. You did it, but you don’t need to do it, because you had a recession back in 2020-21, and there was a noticeable decline in construction. A special military operation in the Donbass has absolutely nothing to do with it. This link was, frankly, not very appropriate,” the Russian president said.
> ...


Things haven't really started to bite there yet, the urban population will feel it the most and the most rural the least. However Vlad does have a very large federal security force who can be paid and given perks, they do have local cops who are paid by local authorities who might not get those goodies. They also have regional elected governments in the various republics and provinces. An iron curtain through the middle of the Slavic cultural world is not feasible these days and information is more available than ever, they're only hope is to drown it out by bullshit in the west and control it as much as possible inside Russia. Rural/urban, young/old, right/left political, rich/poor, as well as the usual racial, ethnic and religious social divisions are opening up inside Russia as the economic strain continues.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2022)

From all the fires and molotov cocktails being thrown, seem like there is cracks in the Russian people, and it's starting to spread......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> From all the fires and molotov cocktails being thrown, seem like there is cracks in the Russian people, and it's starting to spread......


Drafting young men for an unpopular war often has violent results as they would rather fight in the streets than in Ukraine, or Vietnam. Drafting older guys with more common sense and experience for war in Ukraine would be a very serious mistake! They still aren't taking people from the big cities, just the remote rural regions, one day they might resent their kids being killed, while those from Moscow are not.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Drafting young men for an unpopular war often has violent results as they would rather fight in the streets than in Ukraine, or Vietnam. Drafting older guys with more common sense and experience for war in Ukraine would be a very serious mistake! They still aren't taking people from the big cities, just the remote rural regions, one day they might resent their kids being killed, while those from Moscow are not.


from the looks of it, they are trying to get anyone to go young, old, and even older.....Moscow is starting to feel the pinch cause of the lack of infantry on the ground.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> from the looks of it, they are trying to get anyone to go young, old, and even older.....Moscow is starting to feel the pinch cause of the lack of infantry on the ground.....


Drafting a lot of 30 or 40 year old's ain't the same as drafting 18 year old's. If an officer started shooting his troops, he would not last long at all among that age group! Most likely anybody with common sense would make sure he died immediately after, without warning. I'd make it a point of fragging the fucker the first chance I got, out of self preservation, if nothing else.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

*‘OUR COMMANDER IS LEAVING WITH US’: PUTIN’S TROOPS OPENLY PLOT TO DITCH ‘STUPID’ WAR || 2022*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

*David Petraeus: What Putin Has Really Done Is Make NATO Great Again*
50,140 views May 20, 2022 Former CIA Director General David Petraeus discusses new remarks from Ukraine's foreign minister on NATO, President Biden's visit to Asia, why he says Vladimir Putin has made NATO great again and his praise for Ukrainian forces.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

*Let me finally introduce myself!*
20,229 views May 20, 2022 Friends, we’re reaching 300K subscribers and I decided it’s fair to finally introduce myself to you, guys. Enjoy!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

I think they attribute some of this to special forces to prevent civilian reprisals. They must be infiltrating arms across the river into the south, along with people to train the locals, there are not that many troops in southern Ukraine covering a huge area and most are fighting in the east and west at the fronts. A few hundred guerrillas operating in the area with some weapons and support like drones and night vision equipment could do a Helluva a lot of damage to Russian logistics and supply lines, there are rail bridges there that can be blown and IED's to plant on the highways. Ambushing their night patrols would be another popular activity. A drone with night vision in communications with them could steer them clear of trouble and help setup ambushes of approaching Russian night patrols.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*How Ukrainians’ Guerilla Warfare Strategy Blindsided Putin’s Might Russian Army Amid War*
42,807 views May 20, 2022 Ukraine’s sabotage groups and resistance fighters have been giving the Russian invaders a tough time. Ukrainian officials claim that incidents of armed resistance in Russian-occupied parts of Ukraine have been rising. What was expected to be a swift and easy invasion has turned into a bloody, prolonged conflict. What was expected to be a swift and easy invasion has turned into a bloody, prolonged conflict. While arms sent by the West have played a big role, Ukrainian guerrilla-style counter-attacks have also come as a shock to Putin’s forces.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 20, 2022)

printer said:


> Ukraine does not have a navy as its ships were taken in 2014, hard to control the Black Sea. Russia already said Crimea is Russian territory, their rules of using nukes allows them to use them if there was a threat to the integrity of Russia. Without Nato putting ships in the area Russia still can rule the seas as long as they are at war. More so by the planting of mines that actual warfare.


they can rule them as long as they stay out of range of shore based missile batteries. and as long as the rest of the wolrd puts up with them interfering in the delivery of grain...hunger makes some choices a lot more...palatable. 
as far as russia's "rules"...the second they nuke Ukrain, all bets are off...there is no way the rest of the world will allow russia to survive that, because every EU member, every NATO member, will be thinking "we will be next"...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 20, 2022)

printer said:


> *Struggling in Ukraine, Russia paves way to sign up over-40s for army*
> In a sign of Russia's urgent need to bolster its war effort in Ukraine, parliament said on Friday it would consider a bill to allow Russians over 40 and foreigners over 30 to sign up for the military.
> 
> The website of the State Duma, parliament's lower house, said the move would enable the military to utilise the skills of older professionals.
> ...


that story says it will be easier to "recruit" older people with the necessary skills...so there are just thousands of people with those skills wanting to be "recruited"? that are willing to leave their comfortable lives and go back into combat situations?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that story says it will be easier to "recruit" older people with the necessary skills...so there are just thousands of people with those skills wanting to be "recruited"? that are willing to leave their comfortable lives and go back into combat situations?
> View attachment 5136306


Most have families, more sense, know what they are getting into and most importantly why, Ukrainian psychological warfare and offers of surrender will work well on them and most will want a way out alive. If required families can move to the west for awhile or they can send money home as refugees working in Europe until Putin croaks.

Having most of the male population against you would be a bad idea, sending his in internal security forces would be a worse one! The last time they were there at the beginning, they got slaughtered and the survivors crawled back to Russia with fun tales from Ukraine! All their colleagues now know too, bad news travels fast. It's running out of warm bodies to pitch into the fire that is their limiting factor, plus they are getting low on some munitions and arms it would appear.

Between the hammering they are getting, poor morale and dead officers, I figure they might collapse, running out of fuel could cause them to walk away from their vehicles, which would just be targets and of little use. If they collapse in the east, the Ukrainians will turn on the south towards Mariupol and once they got there would most likely destroy the bridge a Kerch. I think that might be the surprise punch and they would be dancing on their desks in the Pentagon to get the Ukrainians the means to destroy the Kerch bridge. It would be too good an opportunity to pass up, if the goal was to trap and destroy as much of Vlad's irreplaceable equipment as possible, and it appears to be...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

*'I'm smiling': Ret. Lt. Gen. Hertling reacts to Putin news*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

Vlad has many enemies and Ukraine has potential allies and can do a lot for Georgia acting as Uncle Sam's proxy, it moves the fighting away from Ukraine and spreads out Vlad's forces while constantly attiring them and draining his treasury. Ditto for revolution in Belarus and they could have clandestine Polish help for that one too.

Make him fight three wars at once, in Ukraine, Georgia and Belarus. Kazakhstan too, if ya can, if the Ukrainians want him off their backs, make him fight elsewhere. Blow up those Siberian bridges too and blame it on eastern separatists, spay paint "Free___Wherever" from Russian imperialism. That would be my approach in Washington and Kyiv, start lot's of fires. One in Belarus is one he would absolutely have to put out, even if it meant pulling out of eastern and southern Ukraine to get the troops and equipment to do it. If the bridge got blown at Kerch the equipment at least would be trapped there.

It also appears that Putin is breeding some very dangerous characters in that part of the world as his list of enemies grows.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*After Snake Island Heroes & Grey Wolf, Georgian ‘Viking’ Fighting Putin’s Army In Ukraine Goes Viral*
385,158 views May 19, 2022 Ever since Russia’s February 24 invasion, instances of purported Ukrainian resistance and heroics have taken the internet by storm. After Snake Island defender’s “Russian warship, go f*** yourself” reply, now a Georgian fighter’s response to the Russians has gone viral. The Georgian soldier was battling the Russian forces on the outskirts of Kyiv in the war’s third week. While making a video for his friends back home, he narrowly escaped Russian artillery attack and yelled “Missed me, d***head!”.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

*Latest Russian Troop Movements: Ukrainian Troops 'Trading Ground For Time'*
8,505 views May 20, 2022 NBC News national security analyst breaks down the latest Russian troop movements in Ukraine and says the Russian troops "don't believe in what they're doing" and "they don't believe in the plan."


----------



## printer (May 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A PT sized fast attack boats can be shipped by rail and equipped with a variety of anti ship missiles that could allow them to run with the big boys, when supported with drone air cover. The Iranians used this strategy to great effect in confined waters and if it can carry and fire a couple of harpoons it can be effective against the biggest targets. The UK was working with the Ukrainian navy before the war to get it up and running.


If it were easy they would have done it already. The Iranians speed boats need to concentrate on a sea lane that is about 25 miles wide. Hardly apples to apples.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> Drafting a lot of 30 or 40 year old's ain't the same as drafting 18 year old's. If an officer started shooting his troops, he would not last long at all among that age group! Most likely anybody with common sense would make sure he died immediately after, without warning. I'd make it a point of fragging the fucker the first chance I got, out of self preservation, if nothing else.


They are making it so they can get 40+ into the fight.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they can rule them as long as they stay out of range of shore based missile batteries. and as long as the rest of the wolrd puts up with them interfering in the delivery of grain...hunger makes some choices a lot more...palatable.
> as far as russia's "rules"...the second they nuke Ukrain, all bets are off...there is no way the rest of the world will allow russia to survive that, because every EU member, every NATO member, will be thinking "we will be next"...


Once the ships are out of missile range they would have to be escorted by warships. There is talk about Nato ships doing the escorting.


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that story says it will be easier to "recruit" older people with the necessary skills...so there are just thousands of people with those skills wanting to be "recruited"? that are willing to leave their comfortable lives and go back into combat situations?


There will be some patriotic types but generally they might be looking for guys that have higher talents than just firing at the other side. Espionage could be one. Or they really do not care as long as it is a warm body that they can send to the front to drive a truck.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> Make him fight three wars at once, in Ukraine, Georgia and Belarus. Kazakhstan too, if ya can, if the Ukrainians want him off their backs, make him fight elsewhere. Blow up those Siberian bridges too and blame it on eastern separatists, spay paint "Free___Wherever" from Russian imperialism. That would be my approach in Washington and Kyiv, start lot's of fires. One in Belarus is one he would absolutely have to put out, even if it meant pulling out of eastern and southern Ukraine to get the troops and equipment to do it. If the bridge got blown at Kerch the equipment at least would be trapped there.


Nato would also have to arm all the sides. Might be better use of the firepower hitting the Russians in Ukraine. Putin may see this as an escalation that is a threat to Mother Russia and he has no choice but to nuke em. Be careful what you wish for, the last two world wars started with less.


----------



## printer (May 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *David Petraeus: What Putin Has Really Done Is Make NATO Great Again*
> 50,140 views May 20, 2022 Former CIA Director General David Petraeus discusses new remarks from Ukraine's foreign minister on NATO, President Biden's visit to Asia, why he says Vladimir Putin has made NATO great again and his praise for Ukrainian forces.


How can you nullify Putin's nuclear hammer? Lend Ukraine a red button or two.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

printer said:


> How can you nullify Putin's nuclear hammer? Lend Ukraine a red button or two.


How this war goes is up to the Ukrainians, Uncle Sam and a bunch of other intelligence agencies. As long as nobody pulls the pin on them they will go the distance. Their territorial aims align with American interests in destroying Vlad's army and drain his treasury, that is their stated war aim. Poland for instance might be interested in a change of government in Belarus along with Ukraine and the only way Georgia could defend it's self is with Ukrainian and American help. Causing trouble in other places is an old strategy and removes forces from Ukraine.

We will see about the Russian Black sea fleet, there are other players becoming involved as the global food crises deepens. Sinking grain ships might trigger some nasty surprises for the Russians. As for nuclear weapons, Ukraine will force Vlad to use them to defend Crimea, they are not afraid of Vlad's nukes when it come to their land and have even struck deep into Russia already. If he uses them on a city it will be game over, if he uses them on the Crimean isthmus on a military target it might be another response I figure. However I think he will find them ineffectual on the battlefield, unless the Ukrainians concentrate a lot of force in a small area.

It's mostly going through a menu of expanding options the Ukrainians have to win and get a peace from Russia, if they don't get an agreement and it is open ended war, then the kinds of options I outlined might be on the table.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

*Three Signs Putin May Be Reassessing His Plans: Tom Nichols*
38,401 views May 20, 2022 "...[T]here are signs that some kind of Russian reassessment might be underway" in Ukraine, writes Tom Nichols in a new Atlantic piece. Nichols joins Morning Joe to discuss.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 20, 2022)

Scrap Iron … ” Cheap Cheap “ ….


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Scrap Iron … ” Cheap Cheap “ ….
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136382


40 tons @ $100 a ton, though the price of scrap steel might become depressed because of the sudden Russian supply.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 40 tons @ $100 a ton, though the price of scrap steel might become depressed because of the sudden Russian supply.


At least Russian Steel / Iron isn’t quite as bad as Chinese - Fucking Tofu Dreg buildings falling like house of cards. You can basically smack a piece on ground and half goes flying off .

Ukrainian smelters could make jewelry or sunflower shaped wind chimes ( I’d fucking buy one )


----------



## printer (May 20, 2022)

*US reveals details of new aid package to Ukraine*
NYT: Senator McConnell says US aid to Ukraine could help open port of O 
U.S. Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell has revealed details of a new aid package for Ukraine, saying it could help reopen the port of Odessa. He told the New York Times (NYT) about it .

According to him, the package is designed in such a way as to give Kiev what it needs now. “Hopefully to have some impact on reopening the port of Odessa, because the lack of Ukrainian food will be reflected throughout the Middle East and Africa,” the senator said.

On May 19, the US Senate approved a bill to allocate a record military aid package to Ukraine. The amount of support will be $40 billion. The reaction to the initiative in the United States was ambiguous: its opponents argue that the government of the country should primarily be guided by the interests of the American people, and not transfer funds "without verification and discussion."








США раскрыли детали нового пакета помощи Украине


Лидер республиканского меньшинства в сенате США Митч Макконнелл раскрыл детали нового пакета помощи Украине, заявив, что он может помочь открытию Одесского порта. «Надеюсь, чтобы оказать некоторое влияние на то, чтобы снова открыть Одесский порт», — сказал американский политик.




lenta-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

Putin's daughter had a child with a former ballet director in Germany and traveled there more than 50 times from 2017 to 2019, investigation finds


A joint investigation by two news outlets gives insight into the lives of Vladimir Putin's family members, which he has fought hard to keep secret.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)

Ukrainian official says US devising plan to destroy Russia’s Black Sea Fleet


A Ukrainian official tweeted Friday that the US is working on a plan to send Ukraine high-powered missiles to destroy Russian Navy ships blocking Black Sea ports.




nypost.com





*Ukrainian official says US devising plan to destroy Russia’s Black Sea Fleet*
The US is working on a plan “to destroy the Black Sea Fleet” with powerful missiles in order to unblock Ukraine’s ports, according to a high-ranking Ukrainian official.

“The effective work of the Ukrainians on warships convinced (the US) to prepare a plan to unblock the ports,” Ukrainian Ministry of Internal Affairs adviser Anton Geraschchenko tweeted Friday. “Deliveries of powerful anti-ship weapons (Harpoon and Naval Strike Missile with a range of 250-300 km) are being discussed.”

Geraschchenko’s saber-rattling tweet — notably written in Russian — followed an exclusive report by Reuters saying the White House is in the process of putting more advanced missiles in the hands of Ukrainians to defeat Russia’s naval blockade.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)

*Putin cannot stop the war and cannot win it. The 87th day of Russia's war against Ukraine*
14,891 views May 21, 2022 The Ukrainian intelligence is sure that Putin is at an absolute dead end right now. To stop the war, he must admit that Russia is not at all the strong and great state he wanted to present. In turn, Ukraine will continue fighting until we take back all the occupied territories. Hostilities continue - Russian occupiers are attempting to destroy as much civilian and infrastructure facilities as possible. They shelled Krarkiv, Donetsk, Odesa regions during past day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)

*We must fight until we clear our land of the occupiers and guarantee Ukraine's security – Zelenskyy*
7,710 views May 21, 2022 The President of Ukraine, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, in his address told about the proposal to the partner states to sign a multilateral treaty and create a mechanism by which anyone and everyone who has suffered from the actions of the Russian army can be compensated for their losses. 'Russia will feel the true weight of every missile, every bomb, every projectile it has fired at us' – Volodymyr Zelenskyy said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)

Ukraine might be arranging a little gift for Lukashenko in the future and fellow soldier partners for wise coup plotters in Belarus. Apparently it is the perfect training ground for revolutionaries and their numbers have been increasing steadily, as they and others see Russia weakening and a strong future ally in European leaning Ukraine. Poland too would be keenly interested in such an enterprise and it wouldn't surprise me if they were financing them at least.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Belarusian Regiment of Ukraine Is Here! Belarusians Were Promoted From Battalion! RUSSIA-UKRAINE WAR*
29,347 views May 21, 2022 Belarusian Regiment of Ukraine Is Here! Belarusians Were Promoted From Battalion! RUSSIA-UKRAINE WAR


----------



## CCGNZ (May 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> At least Russian Steel / Iron isn’t quite as bad as Chinese - Fucking Tofu Dreg buildings falling like house of cards. You can basically smack a piece on ground and half goes flying off .
> 
> Ukrainian smelters could make jewelry or sunflower shaped wind chimes ( I’d fucking buy one )


Chinese mega-cities went up so fast that if doesn't take a rocket scientist or structural engineer to question the quality,my guess,these gleaming new cities will begin to deteriorate long before their quoted lifespan like a house of cards,it's implausible that such megatropolises housing millions in res. and comm. towers could be safely and soundly built in the time period that they were erected,I know I have my doubts and time will tell but the growth is breathtakingly stunning defying imagination.


----------



## printer (May 21, 2022)

*'The Russians are determined': Ukrainian soldiers defending Donbas city try to keep up morale under fire*
In most of Ukraine, Russia's war effort is slowing down, its forces losing ground after they pulled out of the north and the capital, Kyiv.
But in Lysychansk, 700 kilometres east of the capital, that is all a world away. It is here that Russia is pushing its renewed offensive in Ukraine's eastern Donbas region the hardest, concentrating its forces and slowly but surely moving forward.

Almost three months into the war, only a small sliver of Luhansk oblast, one of two main administrative regions that make up Donbas, remains under Ukrainian control. Fighting here is constant, with artillery and mortar shelling coming without end. Colossal plumes of thick black smoke rose from the Lysychansk oil refinery after it was struck repeatedly by Russian howitzers over the past week.

The mood among the Ukrainian fighters defending the city varies. One commander, who identified himself by his call sign, Spartak, was in high spirits. He leads a battalion of 350 men defending the city and Severodonetsk, which sits across the Seversky Donets River from Lysychansk. "The situation is tough," Spartak said. "Our task is to defend Luhansk, or what's left of it, but the Russians are determined."



https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/ukraine-lysychansk-russia-offensive-1.6455045


----------



## captainmorgan (May 21, 2022)

Just google "bridge or building collapse in China", shits falling down all the time.


----------



## printer (May 21, 2022)

*The Do-or-Die Battle That Putin Could Actually Win*
The last road into the Ukrainian city of Luhansk was in flames. A huge bonfire raged on a parking space where a group of civilian and military vehicles had parked just minutes before. Anton, our military driver, pushed the accelerator to the floor as we drove past at around 140 kilometers an hour. As we zip down the road, three Ukrainian tanks roll the other way straight to the front line.

The tiny sliver of Luhansk Oblast still under Ukrainian control is now the center of the increasingly vicious war that is entering its fourth month. On all other fronts, such as Kyiv and Kharkiv, Ukraine has enjoyed a stream of crushing victories, relieving its two main cities from the hell of Russian shelling. But here in the Donbas, Russia’s grinding advance continues. The scaling-down of Russia’s war aims from a takeover of all Ukraine to an encirclement of Ukraine’s troops in this region is little comfort to the men and women who defend the front lines.









The Do-or-Die Battle That Putin Could Actually Win


The Russian president may finally eke out a victory after a slew of embarrassing setbacks in the war.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527405751546826756


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)

*'IT'S MEANINGLESS TO HOPE FOR VICTORY' - EX-SPY WARNS PUTIN'S OFFENSIVE IS GOING VERY BAD || 2022*


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527405751546826756


sounds like practicing at bleeding.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)

*SECRET DOCUMENT: AN ELITE RUSSIAN UNIT LOST OVER 130 TANKS IN FAILED ATTACKS ON KHARKIV || 2022*


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> sounds like practicing at bleeding.


Potato Army


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 21, 2022)

Russian rations - Potato Quick-krete


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527405751546826756


Let's see, they are using up weapons and equipment in Ukraine that can't be replaced and soon many of NATO's member countries will have larger economies than Russia. Russia had an economy smaller than Italy's before the war and many are saying it is about to get chopped in half with sanctions. Vlad has 80% of his land combat power in Ukraine now and if most of it ends up destroyed or captured, it will be a decade before it can be replaced if at all. His equipment is obsolete anyway, the country is isolated, economically crippled and the military needs a cultural revolution from top to bottom. Russia won't be able to project power beyond it's borders and could even have trouble doing it inside it's borders. At least that's the plan they announced.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Russian rations - Potato Quick-krete
> 
> View attachment 5136737


It's traditional to mix in a little cement powder, like in the bread...


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Russian rations - Potato Quick-krete
> 
> View attachment 5136737


They could use that stuff for structural repair on vehicles, including armor. Until squirrels. Always with the squirrels.


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2022)

rodents of conflict, I tell you.


----------



## printer (May 21, 2022)

*All nationalists left Azovstal, they are required to be judged. The main thing about the special operation on May 21*
The territory of the Azovstal plant in Mariupol was abandoned by all the militants of the extremist battalion Azov, who were hiding there, banned in Russia. President of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelensky offered to exchange them, Senator of the Federation Council Andriy Klishas called for the Azovites to be brought to justice. URA.RU brings the main news about the special operation in Ukraine by the evening of May 21.










Все националисты вышли с «Азовстали», их требуют судить


Главное о спецоперации на 21 мая




ura-news.translate.goog





This is how Putin cal sell the war as a win. That and if they can occupy much of the Donbas they can say that is all they wanted and start talking peace.


----------



## printer (May 21, 2022)

*Slutsky: Russia will consider the exchange of Medvedchuk for the surrendered "Azov"**
Chairman of the State Duma Committee on International Affairs and head of the LDPR faction Leonid Slutsky said that the authorities would consider the possible exchange of Ukrainian politician Viktor Medvedchuk for Azov fighters (recognized as an extremist organization, banned on the territory of the Russian Federation). He announced this at a press conference in Donetsk.

“We will study the possibility of exchanging Medvedchuk for Azov. [This will be done] by those people in Moscow who have such powers, ”Slutsky answered the question of Interfax.



https://ura-news.translate.goog/news/1052555137



Got to get back Putin's buddy.


----------



## printer (May 21, 2022)

*US frustrated over ‘problematic’ NATO ally Turkey *
Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan is frustrating the U.S. and its allies by opposing the bid by Sweden and Finland to join NATO. The position is complicating the message of unity the Biden administration wants to send to Moscow over its invasion of Ukraine. The bids by Sweden and Finland to join the military alliance are historic — and a big defeat for Russia, which does not want them added to the group. The fact that their decision to do so is the result of the Russian war is a point that has been highlighted by U.S. officials.

But the diplomatic victory over Moscow is clouded by Erdoğan’s opposition over charges that the Nordic countries harbor Kurdish terrorist groups. NATO members must unanimously agree to accept the members. There are whispers that Ankara is looking for something — such as U.S. fighter jets — to give its blessing.









US frustrated over ‘problematic’ NATO ally Turkey


Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan is frustrating the U.S. and its allies by opposing the bid by Sweden and Finland to join NATO. The position is complicating the message of unity the Biden adm…




thehill.com





Basically cut of the same cloth as Trump. "What's in it for me?"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)

Vlad's fundamental error attacking at the very beginning of mud season, now the Ukrainians are much better prepared for it and the Russians suck at maneuver warfare, combined arms and logistics. Not many surviving Russian BTG are up to strength and almost all have been severely mauled by the Ukrainians. I think it is too late for Vlad to take advantage of the dry ground after the Ukrainians are reinforced with western arms and old soviet tanks and guns while much of his army has been chewed up already and almost all of their best and elite units.

From my reading it would appear both the Russian economy and army could collapse in late June or July. The economy from lack of cash and too many bills and the army from lack of men and supplies. The pace of their destruction will only increase in Ukraine in the coming weeks. The Ukrainians expect they might die for their country and can easily absorb losses for a larger cause without damaging morale. It might be costly for them, but I figure when it's all said and done the Russians will lose 2 to 3 times as many dead soldiers as the Ukrainians. Dead civilians are another matter, but even there losses are much less than expected as most evacuated that could.






*Dispatch: How Ukraine's warmer weather could now give Russia an advantage*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)

Better weapons mean fewer Ukrainians dead and the Russians ejected quicker. However Uncle Sam expects a couple of things to happen this summer like the collapse of the Russian army and economy. They obviously don't want to give Ukraine too much technology at least publicly, but are giving them enough to do the job of breaking Russia's back. They want the black sea open and Ukrainian grain flowing though and that requires the south of Ukraine and Crimea. Everybody from Europe to Turkey must be waking up to the energy, economic and trade possibilities Ukrainian control over the western black sea opens up, some European ports and counties won't like the competition.

So I figure the WH and Pentagon think the Russian economy will collapse by summer, at the rate they are losing soldiers in Ukraine they simply will reach the point of military collapse. The same can be said for the Russian economy with tightening sanctions and embargos on their oil and gas, they can sell some, but there are many bills and pensions to pay, Vlad's political base are mostly older people and pensioners.






*Russia-Ukraine War l Did US-Supplied Howitzers To Kyiv Lack System To Increase Accuracy & Firepower?*
64,571 views May 21, 2022 US-supplied Howitzers to Ukraine are reportedly not equipped with advanced computer systems. The US-made M777 155mm howitzers are now being used by the Ukrainian military to defend itself against Russia. Washington has not denied reports that their artillery systems in Ukraine are not equipped with advanced digital systems. The digital systems in howitzers help the crew accurately target and pinpoint the enemy. If fitted to a Howitzer, the digital computer system enables the crew operating the weapon to quickly attack the enemy. So why did US deny digital systems of Howitzers to Ukraine?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)

A multicultural liberal democracy is the Tartars best shot at returning to Crimea, there should be lot's of vacant Russian property there after the military, government, spies and quislings leave, or are expelled. Liberal democracy comes with the right of return to ancestral homelands for the Tatars, if they can get out of Russia. With a better quality of life, climate and standard of living, many might move from Russia to Crimea in the future.






*These Muslim Tatars are Fighting Russian Soldiers in Ukraine*
19,238 views May 21, 2022 Crimean Tatars have faced a long history of persecution and ethnic cleansing throughout the Soviet Union. Now, Russia is invading their homeland of Ukraine. Dozens of mainly Tatar Muslims have banded together to form a civilian battalion to fight against Russian troops. When World War II ended, roughly 218,000 Tatars were deported from the Crimean Peninsula. Many of them only returned home recently, just to be forced out again when Russia took control of the Peninsula south of Ukraine in 2014. They are now fighting to liberate all the territories occupied by the Russians so they can find a way back home to the Crimean Peninsula.


----------



## printer (May 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Better weapons mean fewer Ukrainians dead and the Russians ejected quicker. However Uncle Sam expects a couple of things to happen this summer like the collapse of the Russian army and economy. They obviously don't want to give Ukraine too much technology at least publicly, but are giving them enough to do the job of breaking Russia's back. They want the black sea open and Ukrainian grain flowing though and that requires the south of Ukraine and Crimea. Everybody from Europe to Turkey must be waking up to the energy, economic and trade possibilities Ukrainian control over the western black sea opens up, some European ports and counties won't like the competition.
> 
> So I figure the WH and Pentagon think the Russian economy will collapse by summer, at the rate they are losing soldiers in Ukraine they simply will reach the point of military collapse. The same can be said for the Russian economy with tightening sanctions and embargos on their oil and gas, they can sell some, but there are many bills and pensions to pay, Vlad's political base are mostly older people and pensioners.
> 
> ...



Your rosy view of the outcome seems to ignore the fact that the Ukrainians are trying to take over land held by the Russians. And the Ukrainians are saying the Russians are firing three shells to the one from the Ukrainians. While the Russians are just doing a spray and pray approach to shelling, basically flatten everything, they are at an advantage at the moment. They want to encircle the Ukrainians and take the last bit of the Donbas they do not have. The Ukrainians had it easy up north as the Russians were retreating in order to concentrate their forces in the Donbas. No talk of switchblades now, it is an artillery fight now. And the Russians are now concentrating their forces to keep pushing and try and encircle the Ukrainians and cut off their supply like. Right now it is even odds on who will win out, maybe a little more in favor to the Russians.

The economy does not matter for the next three weeks. And the next three weeks might be decisive in the war.


----------



## printer (May 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Russia-Ukraine War l Did US-Supplied Howitzers To Kyiv Lack System To Increase Accuracy & Firepower?*
> 64,571 views May 21, 2022 US-supplied Howitzers to Ukraine are reportedly not equipped with advanced computer systems. The US-made M777 155mm howitzers are now being used by the Ukrainian military to defend itself against Russia. Washington has not denied reports that their artillery systems in Ukraine are not equipped with advanced digital systems. The digital systems in howitzers help the crew accurately target and pinpoint the enemy. If fitted to a Howitzer, the digital computer system enables the crew operating the weapon to quickly attack the enemy. So why did US deny digital systems of Howitzers to Ukraine?


The Americans did not want the Russians to get their hands on the advanced system part.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)

printer said:


> Your rosy view of the outcome seems to ignore the fact that the Ukrainians are trying to take over land held by the Russians. And the Ukrainians are saying the Russians are firing three shells to the one from the Ukrainians. While the Russians are just doing a spray and pray approach to shelling, basically flatten everything, they are at an advantage at the moment. They want to encircle the Ukrainians and take the last bit of the Donbas they do not have. The Ukrainians had it easy up north as the Russians were retreating in order to concentrate their forces in the Donbas. No talk of switchblades now, it is an artillery fight now. And the Russians are now concentrating their forces to keep pushing and try and encircle the Ukrainians and cut off their supply like. Right now it is even odds on who will win out, maybe a little more in favor to the Russians.
> 
> The economy does not matter for the next three weeks. And the next three weeks might be decisive in the war.


I saw the reports and expect setbacks, every war has them. I'm looking at the strategic picture more than the tactical one and as far as I can see the Ukrainians are still trading land for advantage, much of it is farmland. If they fight them to their defensive positions and hold them with theirs, then they will move on the southern front. NATO tactical doctrine is not about assaulting dug in positions with frontal attacks, it's about maneuver. If they though they would lose they would be shoveling more arms in and there are several indicators that it might be enough, the focus has shifted to China pretty quickly. My rosy view is predicated on a Russian military and economic collapse and I think it might be influencing the allied view.

The manpower numbers don't add up for the Russians, taking into account their losses and predicted ones which will most likely increase. With their poor morale, logistics, assassination of their officers and disruption of their command and control, it will lower the point of military collapse on a fighting front. There are many other issues the Russians have that have been covered in the thread. So it looks like they are throttling Ukraine to avoid provoking the Russians too much and they figure that increasing their military budget many times over and supplying selective arms will do the job.

Joe signing lend lease in South Korea sent a message to them and China.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)

printer said:


> The Americans did not want the Russians to get their hands on the advanced system part.


I don't think it would do the Russians much good if they did get any high tech, though they could pass it off to China and that might be the bigger concern. It could probably mean connecting drones to fire control computers to quickly eliminate targets and also increases speed of deployment etc. With the range advantage and slow Russians it shouldn't make a lot of difference, or so say many experts, nice to have, but not strictly required.

The arms package sent to Ukraine was well thought out in the Pentagon and customized for the terrain they were fighting on. These guns can be air transported which is also a factor in timely delivery and probably easier to train on, because more is similar to the soviet systems they have been using. The EU and America are supporting the Ukrainian economy temporarily, they are planting grain in most of the country and there is a lot more serious talk of seizing Russian money and changing laws to do it if required. Getting Ukrainian grain out will also become an increasing factor in all this mess, as the world food crises deepens.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)

*Retired general explains the difference in the Russian way of waging war*
44,740 views May 21, 2022 Retired Lt. Gen. Mark Hertling reacts to Russia’s continued attacks on Ukraine including a missile strike on a cultural center in the Kharkiv region of the country.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 21, 2022)

“ Komrade Orange PeePee Potato iz ok “ - Putin


----------



## OldMedUser (May 22, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Russian rations - Potato Quick-krete
> 
> View attachment 5136737


Looks like good Scottish porridge.  Steel cut oats are the bomb!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

Looks like a precision artillery strike using Excalibur rounds, it appears the first shot was to check the range and was outside the target area. The Russians are nervous and parking snuggled up next to buildings, they should be parked inside them, if they want to hide from drones.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

*Russian Offensive Campaign Assessment, May 20*
May 20, 2022 - Press ISW





Russian forces are focusing on digging in and reinforcing defensive positions in Kharkiv and along the Southern Axis in preparation for Ukrainian counteroffensives, while the majority of active offensive operations remain confined to Izyum-Donetsk City arc and especially the Popasna-Severodonetsk area. The Ukrainian General Staff reported that Russian forces are creating secondary defensive lines on the Southern Axis, indicating that the Russian grouping in this area may be preparing for a major Ukrainian counter-offensive and a protracted conflict.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Russian Offensive Campaign Assessment, May 21*
May 21, 2022 - Press ISW





Russian forces intensified efforts to encircle and capture Severodonetsk on May 21 and will likely continue to do so in the coming days as efforts on other axes of advance, including Izyum, remain largely stalled. Russian troops in Luhansk Oblast will likely move to capitalize on recent gains made in the Rubizhne-Severodonetsk-Luhansk-Popasna arc to encircle and besiege Severodonetsk—the final Ukrainian strongpoint in Luhansk Oblast. Russian milbloggers are hypothesizing on the success of Russian tactics in the area and have dubbed it the Battle of Severodonetsk—emphasizing that this is the preliminary line of effort in the Donbas theatre.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5137001View attachment 5137000View attachment 5137002
> 
> “ Komrade Orange PeePee Potato iz ok “ - Putin


Hey, Donald can still make a run for Russia! He would have trouble getting in and trouble getting his money out, he would also get sick of potatoes pretty quick. Too bad Donald didn't run for Moscow, he could be making propaganda broadcasts for Vlad, Vlad needs all the liars he can get and Donald has experience!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 22, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527405751546826756


if this was a rehearsal, i can't wait for the actual performance....russia is barely holding it's own against a country it is 28 times the size of,
with less than one third of russia's population. 
russia couldn't take the capital with a massive surprise attack, and showed the entire world that they are corrupt, incompetent, and barbaric. Ukraine claims to have sunk their navy's flag ship, the russians claimed it sunk because of a fire...either way, the russian navy's flag ship is an artificial reef now...
if i was a producer, i might consider financing this play, if it was presented to me as a comedy...but there is nothing funny about russian warcrimes and atrocities.


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2022)

That name Slutsky gives me an immature impulse to giggle.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 22, 2022)

printer said:


> *US frustrated over ‘problematic’ NATO ally Turkey *
> Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan is frustrating the U.S. and its allies by opposing the bid by Sweden and Finland to join NATO. The position is complicating the message of unity the Biden administration wants to send to Moscow over its invasion of Ukraine. The bids by Sweden and Finland to join the military alliance are historic — and a big defeat for Russia, which does not want them added to the group. The fact that their decision to do so is the result of the Russian war is a point that has been highlighted by U.S. officials.
> 
> But the diplomatic victory over Moscow is clouded by Erdoğan’s opposition over charges that the Nordic countries harbor Kurdish terrorist groups. NATO members must unanimously agree to accept the members. There are whispers that Ankara is looking for something — such as U.S. fighter jets — to give its blessing.
> ...


erdogan is a living embodiment of the things the world has to quit condoning...you're part of a defensive organization, but you're going to hold it hostage on every important issue and extort concessions? why the fuck does NATO need someone like that? why does anyone in the entire world need anyone like that? you make an agreement, you stand by it, like a man. when it comes down to it, all a man has is his honor and integrity, and erdogan has neither.


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2022)

the 70s showed up with good advice. Boynton always rocked it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 22, 2022)

printer said:


> Your rosy view of the outcome seems to ignore the fact that the Ukrainians are trying to take over land held by the Russians. And the Ukrainians are saying the Russians are firing three shells to the one from the Ukrainians. While the Russians are just doing a spray and pray approach to shelling, basically flatten everything, they are at an advantage at the moment. They want to encircle the Ukrainians and take the last bit of the Donbas they do not have. The Ukrainians had it easy up north as the Russians were retreating in order to concentrate their forces in the Donbas. No talk of switchblades now, it is an artillery fight now. And the Russians are now concentrating their forces to keep pushing and try and encircle the Ukrainians and cut off their supply like. Right now it is even odds on who will win out, maybe a little more in favor to the Russians.
> 
> The economy does not matter for the next three weeks. And the next three weeks might be decisive in the war.


If they do centralize their troops in Donbas, they are giving up mobility. Blown rail lines and mined roads will cut them off from logistical support from the east. All troops, munitions, and materials will HAVE to come in from the black sea, or by air, and either option opens them up to ranged attack from the Ukrainians. once they're in place, they're the ones vulnerable to encirclement, they're the ones with long supply lines that have to be defended...if they have any supplies to deliver.
Ukraine is fighting a battle of attrition, the russians are still losing many more men and much more equipment than they are, and they cannot afford to do that for much longer...hell they can't afford to do it now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I saw the reports and expect setbacks, every war has them. I'm looking at the strategic picture more than the tactical one and as far as I can see the Ukrainians are still trading land for advantage, much of it is farmland. If they fight them to their defensive positions and hold them with theirs, then they will move on the southern front. NATO tactical doctrine is not about assaulting dug in positions with frontal attacks, it's about maneuver. If they though they would lose they would be shoveling more arms in and there are several indicators that it might be enough, the focus has shifted to China pretty quickly. My rosy view is predicated on a Russian military and economic collapse and I think it might be influencing the allied view.
> 
> The manpower numbers don't add up for the Russians, taking into account their losses and predicted ones which will most likely increase. With their poor morale, logistics, assassination of their officers and disruption of their command and control, it will lower the point of military collapse on a fighting front. There are many other issues the Russians have that have been covered in the thread. So it looks like they are throttling Ukraine to avoid provoking the Russians too much and they figure that increasing their military budget many times over and supplying selective arms will do the job.
> 
> Joe signing lend lease in South Korea sent a message to them and China.


i think China is sending it's own messages....
https://www.wionews.com/photos/chinas-new-hypersonic-missile-innovation-how-it-will-power-planes-missiles-478872#us-joins-hypersonic-race-468820

the arms race is back on, the cold war is back on...it's the fucking 50s again. time to start stock piling new warheads, can't let the russians be number one


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 22, 2022)

printer said:


> The Americans did not want the Russians to get their hands on the advanced system part.


it could also be a training issue...many of the Ukrainians have trained in ballistics, i would assume, they can operate the howitzers with little to no training without the aiming computers...who is to say there aren't a sizeable group of them in training right now in Poland or w/e to learn how to use the computers, which would then be attached to a limited number of the howitzers to provide a little surprise for the russians...?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think China is sending it's own messages....
> https://www.wionews.com/photos/chinas-new-hypersonic-missile-innovation-how-it-will-power-planes-missiles-478872#us-joins-hypersonic-race-468820
> 
> the arms race is back on, the cold war is back on...it's the fucking 50s again. time to start stock piling new warheads, can't let the russians be number one


Well, we will see about Russia later this year. As for China, they have too much sense to waste money on that, they have enough and a few are all that are required, look at North Korea FFS. A few is enough to deter America or Russia from attacking China and if Vlad wins because of chickenshits in Europe, it will prove to them they can seize territory from a non nuclear power and get away with it by threatening nuclear war. Next Vlad will want the Baltics and threaten nukes unless he gets his way. Wars have consequences and Putin should feel them fully. America should be planning a first strike capability against Russia, if they aren't already, cause ya never know when a dictator in Russia will go off the rails.

If you want nuclear proliferation, then let Vlad win by using nuclear blackmail, having nukes will be seen as the only true defense, because others who have them won't have your back when the chips are down.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think China is sending it's own messages....
> https://www.wionews.com/photos/chinas-new-hypersonic-missile-innovation-how-it-will-power-planes-missiles-478872#us-joins-hypersonic-race-468820
> 
> the arms race is back on, the cold war is back on...it's the fucking 50s again. time to start stock piling new warheads, can't let the russians be number one


A simple solution would be to arm Ukraine with nuclear armed cruise missiles, a half dozen should do and they make the call on their use. Do it secretly and only announce it after they are deployed, now Vlad fight a conventional war in Ukraine or leave with your tail tucked between your legs. Lease them for two years under lend lease, they return them, unused.

If we knuckle under to nuclear blackmail it will cause massive nuclear proliferation, Ukraine has large Uranium supplies and there will be countries that will partner with them. Pull the pin on them as they are about to eject the Russians from Crimea, or Vlad nukes them and anything can happen. One thing is for sure, if the Ukrainians had a few nukes, Russia would leave all of Ukraine and there would be peace, or they would be destroyed by conventional arms until they are gone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> erdogan is a living embodiment of the things the world has to quit condoning...you're part of a defensive organization, but you're going to hold it hostage on every important issue and extort concessions? why the fuck does NATO need someone like that? why does anyone in the entire world need anyone like that? you make an agreement, you stand by it, like a man. when it comes down to it, all a man has is his honor and integrity, and erdogan has neither.


They still have elections in Turkey and nobody is bailing out the Turkish economy or Erdogan's canal. He is facing elections next year and gets 90% of their grain and oil from Ukraine. We need Turkey because of access to the black sea, if they allowed Russian warships in NATO would have to sink them at the entrance to the Dardanelles or in the Black sea. I don't really mean NATO, that is just a placeholder for a group of allies, like America, the UK, Canada and a few others like Poland. NATO is not the proper vehicle for this kind of thing. Some are quislings like Hungary, some are desperate like Turkey and some are chicken shits like France and Germany, eager to pull the pin and give away territory and PEOPLE's freedom, like some imperial fucking kings of old. Eastern Europeans and former soviet republics have a very different attitude, more of the, I'd rather risk death than be a slave or trade someone else to be one, attitude.

France and Germany are perfectly willing to sit at the table with Vlad and negotiate the freedom of millions away out of their own self interest. See why some might want nukes?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | Ukraine is Already Winning Right Now*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

*'Putin will have to rethink his strategy' | Vadym Prystaiko*
179,890 views May 22, 2022 Putin "is still throwing more and more lives of Russian soldiers into this meat grinder."


----------



## harrychilds (May 22, 2022)

There is nothing worse than war. We all need to learn to love each other!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> There is nothing worse than war. We all need to learn to love each other!


Tell it to Putin, you speak of ideals, nothing wrong with wanting a better world. However, sometimes ya gotta kick ass to have peace, or be prepared to, or become a slave and used like toilet paper, disposable. Somethings are worth fighting for, liberal democracy is one of them and the only path forward to a better world.


----------



## harrychilds (May 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Tell it to Putin, you speak of ideals, nothing wrong with wanting a better world. However, sometimes ya gotta kick ass to have peace, or be prepared to, or become a slave and used like toilet paper, disposable. Somethings are worth fighting for, liberal democracy is one of them and the only path forward to a better world.


Well from what I have researched, It's actually the Ukraine army that are killing there own people. And I will explain why. The Ukraine army are using Artillery and things of that nature and they are trying to shell the Russians but most of the time they miss and hit there own people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

240 warheads on Russian targets from this one sub alone, the Americans have several, as does France and the UK, most are at sea now and the Russians can't track them. We can track every Russian sub however, because we wired the world's oceans for sound decades ago and each one is shadowed by a couple of hunter killer attack subs and ours are escorted by them too. 70% of American ballistic missiles are on subs and there is no way for the Russians to detect them. They are now blocked in the Black sea and the Baltic will become a NATO lake.

This is what nuclear war with the west looks like, 80% of the Russian population live in European Russia, most in cities and there are only two really big ones, Moscow and St. Petersburg and they would be flashing like strobe lights with nuclear detonations from several different sources. Each sub can reduce Russia's population by 90% and most of America's missiles and warheads will work just fine.






*US nuclear deterrent patrols the world’s oceans l ABC News*
39,712 views May 22, 2022 Martha Raddatz reports on board a U.S. Navy ballistic missile submarine and explores how the most destructive warships ever built are helping keep Americans safe on “This Week.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> Well from what I have researched, It's actually the Ukraine army that are killing there own people. And I will explain why. The Ukraine army are using Artillery and things of that nature and they are trying to shell the Russians but most of the time they miss and hit there own people.


It can happen in war, but your attempt to show false equivalence is falling flat. The Russians are deliberately targeting civilians and committing atrocities, if the Ukrainians are killing their own civilians, it is a result of targeting Russians. They invaded another country and nasty things should happen to them for it and other crimes against humanity.

So saying the Ukrainians are killing their own civilians when they are clearly not is kinda stupid, what do you think all the international groups investigating atrocities are doing? The news and media are not so filtered and biased that people with common sense can't see things with their own eyes, in this cellphone and internet war.


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> There is nothing worse than war. We all need to learn to love each other!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

*Former defense secretary breaks down Putin's 'big mistake'*
63,599 views May 22, 2022 Former US Defense Secretary William Cohen reacts to reports that Russian President Vladimir Putin has taken on more tactical decision-making in the Russian invasion into Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

*Could MOLDOVA and TRANSNISTRIA end up like Ukraine? - VisualPolitik EN*


----------



## injinji (May 22, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> Well from what I have researched, It's actually the Ukraine army that are killing there own people. And I will explain why. The Ukraine army are using Artillery and things of that nature and they are trying to shell the Russians but most of the time they miss and hit there own people.


100% true. They are also raping their own women, not to mention taping their hands behind their back and blowing their own brains out, then digging their own mass graves, . Not just that, they are also blowing up their own grain silos, mining their fields, stealing their own wheat, etc, etc. Just so folks around the world can say pootpoot did it.

It is really amazing what some folks will believe. But everyone who has done their own research has been able to figure it out like we have.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (May 22, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> *Well from what I have researched*, It's actually the Ukraine army that are killing there own people. And I will explain why. The Ukraine army are using Artillery and things of that nature and they are trying to shell the Russians but most of the time they miss and hit there own people.


Therein lies the problem


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

*Vladimir Putin And The Missing Cocaine Mystery*
151,551 views May 19, 2022 It was the biggest cocaine haul in Russian history. Putin’s close associate, Viktor Cherkesov, oversaw the investigation. And then the cocaine disappeared, seemingly without a trace. A convicted Israeli smuggler suggested in an exclusive interview with RFE/RL that the drug bust ended up as one of Putin’s early sources of wealth. The cocaine scandal belongs to an era of Putin’s early reign that is relatively unknown to many. In 1992, Putin, then an unremarkable 39-year-old ex-KGB officer, found himself leading a municipal committee in his native St. Petersburg. Putin and his associates featured in various corruption scandals that frequently swirled around the committee. His committee men later went on to become key allies of the president and occupy influential government posts. This is the first story in a new series by @currenttime & @Радио Свобода that examines the beginnings of Vladimir Putin’s political career, marred by corruption scandals and scams even before it took off. https://www.rferl.org/a/putin-corrupt... Read the story here: https://www.rferl.org/a/putin-cocaine...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


>


we are a competitive species...we're inquisitive, covetous monkeys. war is the ultimate competition, it's just a recent development that it is frowned upon by most people. it "thins out the weak genetics" and boosts the economy....


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2022)

it is the whole


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we are a competitive species...we're inquisitive, covetous monkeys. war is the ultimate competition, it's just a recent development that it is frowned upon by most people. it "thins out the weak genetics" and boosts the economy....


we need to find a different modus vivendi.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> it is the whole
> 
> we need to find a different modus vivendi.


That was and is the purpose of the western now global economic system of free trade setup after the second world war, to increase mutual dependence so as to discourage war. There is the UN and there is this trade dependency at work to stop war between states and this is it's first major test as a global thing. It appears to be an effective deterrent in this instance and even deters potential allies like China from helping Russia. Russia was barely integrated into the global system except for energy and imports of damn near everything, under Putin they deliberately kept their distance. It has done him no good, his source of military technology is cut off and the old soviet systems are gone. Russia cut education dramatically since the 80s and the young brains are voting with their feet, some estimate a million gone so far.

Globalism is the modus vivendi and it appears to be strangling the new Russian empire in the cradle.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

While the Russians are attacking they are soaking up far more casualties than the Ukrainians, who are trading territory for this purpose. Often it is back and forth, let the Russians attack, withdraw to secondary positions while inflicting heavy casualties on them and counter attacking them when they are weak and exposed, it is a classic military tactic.

Strategically, let them continue to attack while being destroyed doing it, when they are weakened enough and you are prepared enough and have more western arms flowing in, attack at a place and time of your choosing and drive for their main logistics hubs forcing them to fight. Everyday the Ukrainians grow stronger with new troops trained and experienced with modern western arms. Everyday the Russians grow weaker with equipment and troops destroyed by long range artillery and Javelins in fruitless attacks that gain little ground at great cost. Then there are the drones taking a steady toll of parked vehicles every night and even during the day lately and the guerilla warfare activities, now that summer has arrived.

You will know how this will end, if the means are provided, one way or another, to destroy the bridge at Kerch at the appropriate time. Most likely a drive south after finishing off the Russian offensive power in the east. Once they recapture Mariupol, it will divide the Russian forces and then might be the right time for the bridge at Kerch to go. Once it's gone the Russian efforts in the south will collapse and they will most likely withdraw into Crimea, unless the Ukrainians stop them with a drive on Kherson, or starve them once they get in Crimea.









Ukraine rejects concessions as Russians attack in east and south


Ukraine ruled out a ceasefire or any territorial concessions to Moscow as Russia stepped up its attack in the eastern and southern parts of the country, pounding the Donbas and Mykolaiv regions with air strikes and artillery fire.




www.reuters.com





*Ukraine rejects concessions as Russians attack in east and south*


Ukraine rules out ceasefire, concessions
Russia launches assault in Luhansk, Mykolaiv
Ukraine must decide own future, Polish president says
KYIV, May 22 (Reuters) - Ukraine ruled out a ceasefire or any territorial concessions to Moscow as Russia stepped up its attack in the eastern and southern parts of the country, pounding the Donbas and Mykolaiv regions with air strikes and artillery fire.

Kyiv's stance has become increasingly uncompromising in recent weeks as Russia experienced military setbacks while Ukrainian officials grew worried they might be pressured to sacrifice land for a peace deal.

read more


----------



## printer (May 22, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> Well from what I have researched, It's actually the Ukraine army that are killing there own people. And I will explain why. The Ukraine army are using Artillery and things of that nature and they are trying to shell the Russians but most of the time they miss and hit there own people.


The Ukrainians are better at hitting their targets as compared to the Russians. The Ukrainians try, the Russians from before WWII had a total destruction campaign where no structure is left standing. On the Ukrainians getting in the crossfire, the Russians move into a town, the Ukrainians have no other choice but to try and push the Russians out. The Russians have blockaded the areas and not let the civilians leave. The civilian convoys have been shelled by the Russians. Take Mariupol, it is a wasteland now. When the UN were evacuating the civilians from the steel works plant they were not allowed to take any of the people at the side of the road that wanted to get out. 

Ukrainians can save their people from being shelled easy enough. Surrender the country to the Russians.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

*20 Russian warships prepares to TOTAL ATTACK on southern coast of Ukraine!*
5,125 views May 22, 2022 20 Russian warships prepares to TOTAL ATTACK on southern coast of Ukraine!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

This bullshit about provoking Putin is sickening, fuck Putin let him and Russia lose and lose badly, suck him in and destroy his army while arming Ukraine to the fucking teeth with everything they need. That will keep him in check while we work over Belarus and fuck with his empire until it collapses internally. Russia west of the Urals only should be the big picture plan and set Russia against China for the prize of an Asian empire if ya can. Imperialists are the enemy, we just need to recognize imperialism for what it is and is not. Just because a country has been around for awhile does not mean that some parts of it are not an empire and that native minorities are not oppressed, both China and Russia qualify for this statues of Empire. Russia has chosen the path of enemy and China is an adversary in trade and the economic realm, but if they follow Russia's path, eventually they will be in the same boat.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*German Defense Industry Sends 7 PzH 2000 155mm Modern self-propelled artillery system to Ukraine!*
109,751 views May 22, 2022 German Defense Industry Sends 7 PzH 2000 155mm Modern self-propelled artillery system to Ukraine!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

“You were given the choice between war and dishonour. You chose dishonour, and you will have war.' - To Neville Chamberlain”
― Winston Churchill

Any European leaders who want to cave into Putin will have war and dishonor like Merkel and other German leaders. Ditto for France and peace at any price, as long as someone else pays that price. Every time Putin threatens the use of nukes, announce a newer more deadly weapons system delivery and make it clear that will be the response to such threats, next time it's fighters and after that cruise missiles. A half a dozen nukes on lend lease to Ukraine, if you use a tactical nuke there.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*Ukraine rules out giving Russia land in ceasefire deal - BBC News*
641,751 views May 22, 2022 The Ukrainian government says it won't agree a ceasefire deal with Russia that involves giving up territory - in an apparent hardening of its position. Presidential adviser Mykhaylo Podolyak said Kyiv would not follow calls in the West for an urgent ceasefire that involved Russian forces remaining in territory they occupy in the south and east of the country. He said making concessions would result in Moscow starting an even larger, more bloody offensive in the longer term. His comments come as Russia continues its attempts to encircle Ukrainian forces defending the eastern city of Severodonetsk.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

They were saying the M777s drove the Russians from around Kharkiv and to the border. Apparently they and other NATO artillery are having a devastating effect on the Russians and outranging them with greater accuracy using conventional munitions. Here is an example of Excalibur rounds being used I figure, for precision strikes on Russians hiding next to buildings and houses. This is what the game changer looks like in action, dunno if they used GPS or laser guided ammo, but it did the job!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*‎The escape failed. Ukrainian artillery destroys Russian tanks during their retreat from Kharkiv region‎*
51,930 views May 22, 2022 ‎The Office of Strategic Communications of the Armed Forces of Ukraine published a video of the escape of Russian troops from the Kharkiv region. During the retreat in the village of Zirkuny, Russian tanks tried to hide behind private cottages. However, they were destroyed by precision strikes of Ukrainian artillery.‎


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

I said they might drag Vlad out of the Kremlin frothing at the mouth and babbling in a straight jacket, after they slip him the massive dose of LSD!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Putin will land in sanatorium and lose power by 2023: ex-MI6 head


The former head of MI6 predicted Russian President Vladimir Putin will be sent to a sanatorium by next year and won’t come back as leader of the country amid questions of his health and war i…




nypost.com





*Putin will land in sanatorium and lose power by 2023: ex-MI6 head*

Russian President Vladimir Putin will land in a long-term medical facility by next year, a former MI6 chief predicted amid rumors that the Kremlin strongman’s health is failing.

Sir Richard Dearlove said on the One Decision podcast that Putin, 69, could be sent to a sanatorium as part of an exit strategy amid Russia’s struggling effort to invade neighboring Ukraine.

“I’m really going to stick my neck out. I think he’ll be gone by 2023,” Dearlove, a co-host of the podcast, forecasted. “Probably into the sanatorium, from which he will not emerge as leader of Russia.”


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> Well from what I have researched, It's actually the Ukraine army that are killing there own people. And I will explain why. The Ukraine army are using Artillery and things of that nature and they are trying to shell the Russians but most of the time they miss and hit there own people.











Bucha massacre - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

*Russian officer reveals why he quit Putin's war*
215,877 views May 22, 2022 A former Russian officer who took part in the invasion of Ukraine tells CNN why he resigned his post.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2022)

*Russian Offensive Campaign Assessment, May 22*
May 22, 2022 - Press ISW





Russian forces made only minimal gains in eastern Ukraine on May 22. New reporting confirmed that Russian troops previously recaptured Rubizhne in northern Kharkiv Oblast, on May 19. Russian forces are likely committing additional reinforcements to hold their positions on the west bank of the Siverskyi Donets River in northern Kharkiv—rather than withdrawing across the river to use it as a defensive position—to prevent any further Ukrainian advances to the north or the east that could threaten Russian lines of communication to the Izyum axis. Ukrainian sources additionally confirmed previous Russian-claimed advances around Popasna, and Russian forces likely seek to open a new line of advance north from Popasna to complete the encirclement of Severodonetsk while simultaneously driving west toward Bakhmut, though Russian forces are unlikely to be able to fully resource both lines of advance simultaneously.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2022)

Zelenskiy gives a daily briefing to his people on the progress of the war, it is his job to lead his nation, defend it and get as much help doing it as he can, he is doing an excellent job of rallying international support and gathering allies. The soldiers and officers do a better job when they see him doing his so well, if he wins this war and gets Crimea back, I don't think reelection will be an issue for him or his party. Beating an invading enemy 3 times your size with a vast army and driving them out of the country should be worth a few votes. If it were America, a liberal like Zelenskiy wouldn't stand a chance, even after winning a war, Trump would still beat him, America needs a strong man and saving the country counts for nothing, when the brown folks are taking over!


----------



## harrychilds (May 23, 2022)

Nothing but an Actor dancing in women's clothes


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2022)

man Zelensky has some style......just like he's doing in UA...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2022)

finally....he woke up


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528668629482541057


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2022)

WOW....people are starting to wake up...niiiccceeee


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528396790868987906


----------



## HGCC (May 23, 2022)

The people need to turn on him. I really don't see an end to it other than that, he will continue to send the young people to die, their educated people will continue to leave, leaving nothing but the equivalent of the boomers that cheer on the state propaganda. He needs to be gadaffi'ed, I don't think the country is there yet. 

So the cross dressing actor will continue to kick the shit out of them and demonstrate leadership that leaves the rest of the world in the dust.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2022)

HGCC said:


> The people need to turn on him. I really don't see an end to it other than that, he will continue to send the young people to die, their educated people will continue to leave, leaving nothing but the equivalent of the boomers that cheer on the state propaganda. He needs to be gadaffi'ed, I don't think the country is there yet.
> 
> So the cross dressing actor will continue to kick the shit out of them and demonstrate leadership that leaves the rest of the world in the dust.


it's slowly getting there....rumor mill says Pooty won't last, then again it's a rumor nothing more.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2022)

‘Ashamed’ Top Russian Diplomat Leaves United Nations Over Putin’s ‘Warmongering’


Boris Bondarev had been chief of Russia’s mission to the UN since 2019.




www.thedailybeast.com




.

_He named checked Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov, who he said started as an intellectual held in high esteem, but who was now “a good illustration of the degradation of this system.” He blames Lavrov—not Putin—for many of Russia’s recent choices, condemning him for “threaten[ing] the world (that is, Russia too!) with nuclear weapons!”

He said Russia’s foreign ministry—which he has helped shape for two decades—is no longer a diplomatic mission. “It is all about warmongering, lies and hatred,” he wrote in his resignation letter. “It serves interests of few, the very few people thus contributing to further isolation and degradation of my country. Russia no longer has allies, and there is no one to blame but its reckless and ill-conceived policy.”


He said the war was conceived by people who are willing to sacrifice as many Russian and Ukrainian lives to achieve one thing: “to remain in power forever, live in pompous tasteless palaces, sail on yachts comparable in tonnage and cost to the entire Russian Navy, enjoying unlimited power and complete impunity.”

Bondarev is the first high-level foreign diplomat to bail over the war, and said that despite his 20 years in Russia’s service, he “simply cannot any longer share in this bloody, witless, and absolutely needless ignominy.”_


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 23, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> Nothing but an Actor dancing in women's clothes


i find it humorous that "an actor dancing in women's clothes" is kicking the fucking shit out of the russian army...just goes to show how pathetic and ineffective the russians are, and how irrelevant some people's opinions are.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 23, 2022)

HGCC said:


> The people need to turn on him. I really don't see an end to it other than that, he will continue to send the young people to die, their educated people will continue to leave, leaving nothing but the equivalent of the boomers that cheer on the state propaganda. He needs to be gadaffi'ed, I don't think the country is there yet.
> 
> So the cross dressing actor will continue to kick the shit out of them and demonstrate leadership that leaves the rest of the world in the dust.


i don't see the country turning on him any time soon. there are too many that are the same as magats in America, deluded, ignorant, poorly educated, bigoted, hateful fucks...listen to the captured communications from soldiers to their families, with the families telling them to rape, kill, steal, murder... i think the only solution to this will be to beat the russians so badly they have to limp home, with howitzer rounds and munitions chasing them every step of the way. 
NATO should have stepped in months ago, and this shit would be over, and russia would be through as a future threat to Europe and the world


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2022)

Yep, the people with brains and consciences are leaving Russia, just like the republican party... I see lot's of parallels between between these two groups of fascists, both of them are an elite controlling a great mass of idiots, using lies, bigotry and fear, but there are many more similarities. Cut from the same cloth I'd say, Putin's rubber stamp parliament would be no different than Trump's GOP congress, both are governed by greed and fear. At least the Russians have the excuse of a censored and controlled media, America has no such excuses, they want to be lied to and will change channels if their lie of choice is not spoken. They weren't even loyal to foxnews, when it briefly spoke the truth, but left in droves rather than face reality.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 23, 2022)

https://www.cnbc.com/2022/05/23/starbucks-will-exit-russia-after-15-years-closing-130-licensed-cafes.html

and it only took them 4 months to do the right thing....fuck starbucks...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't see the country turning on him any time soon. there are too many that are the same as magats in America, deluded, ignorant, poorly educated, bigoted, hateful fucks...listen to the captured communications from soldiers to their families, with the families telling them to rape, kill, steal, murder... i think the only solution to this will be to beat the russians so badly they have to limp home, with howitzer rounds and munitions chasing them every step of the way.
> NATO should have stepped in months ago, and this shit would be over, and russia would be through as a future threat to Europe and the world


Not NATO, America, the UK, Canada and others like Poland could have said that the Ukrainian government invited us in to defend them, nobody invited the Russians. However, like the capitol insurrection, it will turn out for the best, if Ukraine defeats the Russians on their own, it will do a lot for their future confidence. Vlad will have a very strong next door neighbor who will tell him to go fuck himself and might intervene if he invades neighboring countries, many in Ukraine will still want a piece of the Russians after the war is over and they will travel to get their pound of flesh.

If Ukraine beats him alone it will look very bad for Putin and his regime and humiliate Russia. If the Ukrainians do it on their own, destroy Vlad's entire army in Ukraine, imagine what it will do for their future confidence in dealing with them and the inspiration to others. They won't be reluctant to ally with other countries and will have no problem dealing with Lukashenko and perhaps helping with revolution in Belarus. Vlad should not just lose Ukraine over this bullshit, he should lose Belarus too, they had their elections stolen and the people will decide, once they get Vlad and his lackey off their backs. Ditto for Georgia, but that might come later after they have free passage over the black sea. F15s fighters would open up the black sea for the Ukrainians faster than anything else and unless Ukrainian grain starts flowing, something will be done about it. How about an American flagged ship picking up grain in Ukraine, go ahead Vlad, sink it...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2022/05/23/starbucks-will-exit-russia-after-15-years-closing-130-licensed-cafes.html
> 
> and it only took them 4 months to do the right thing....fuck starbucks...


Well coffee ain't too hard for the Russians to get and other than sugar and cream, it's all they sell, so supply chain issues weren't great. One of Vlad's buddies will take it over and sell shitty coffee and tea. Besides not too many Russians will be able to afford their over hyped and priced coffee. Most of their customers probably left the country with the great brain drain, same types drink it there as here. As far as I'm concerned McDonald's and Tim's make coffee that's good enough, I just want a cup of Joe, not some fucking taste organism, it's coffee, not wine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2022)

After 3 months of war, life in Russia has profoundly changed


When Vladimir Putin announced the invasion of Ukraine, war seemed far away from Russian territory. Three months after the Feb. 24 invasion, many ordinary Russians are reeling from those blows to their livelihoods and emotions. Moscow’s vast shopping malls have turned into eerie expanses of...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2022)

wouldn't doubt that one bit......


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2022)

way to give up your location numb nut.....now you lose a heavy motar.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528046054150754307
buh bye


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> way to give up your location numb nut.....now you lose a heavy motar.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528046054150754307
> buh bye


They are extra special targets and I figure some are tracked all the way from Russia to their present location, same for their electronic shit and other high value targets. Between spy and commercial satellite imagery they can track it all and know where it is stored. The private outfit have hundreds of small satellites that can see good enough for this shit and they run several larger ones that can see much more. Uncle Sam passes over frequently, but these guys are almost constant, saw a news story on it the other day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 23, 2022)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/lorenthompson/2022/05/23/7-billion-recompete-of-joint-light-tactical-vehicle-headed-for-holiday-season-award/?sh=1543fb7910ef
not directly related to the war, but just shows the process of how we try to stay relevant.
oshkosh builds some good shit, i figure them developing the hybrid gas/electric unit will win them the bid again.
wonder how long it will take to get them into production?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i find it humorous that "an actor dancing in women's clothes" is kicking the fucking shit out of the russian army...just goes to show how pathetic and ineffective the russians are, and how irrelevant some people's opinions are.


He is also founder of two media companies and got rich doing it, one in Russia where he was a celebrity who speaks perfect Russian and the other in Ukraine where his portrayal of a Ukrainian high school teacher pissed off at corruption turned into a political party and then the presidency. He is not just president, he has an entire government, political party and prime minister at his back. He is head of state and deals with foreign affairs mostly, normally the heavy legislative lifting and day to day operation are done by the prime minister and his cabinet. Now, he deals with strategy and they deal in tactics, in these forms of government the role of the president is often limited to a ceremonial head of state with the prime minister the real power behind the throne, but this can vary quite a bit and presidents can have additional responsibilities.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are extra special targets and I figure some are tracked all the way from Russia to their present location, same for their electronic shit and other high value targets. Between spy and commercial satellite imagery they can track it all and know where it is stored. The private outfit have hundreds of small satellites that can see good enough for this shit and they run several larger ones that can see much more. Uncle Sam passes over frequently, but these guys are almost constant, saw a news story on it the other day.


actually a Russian reported is the one who gave the location up, the rest was done by recon and other elements


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5137801
> View attachment 5137803


gotta love good real time data


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2022)

*MODERN ARTILLERY IS UKRAINE’S SUPERWEAPON. AND WHAT DOES ELON MUSK HAVE TO DO HERE? || 2022*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2022)

*Does Ukraine now have better weapons than Russia? | General Sir Richard Shirreff*
15,948 views May 23, 2022 “The more effective weaponry we provide, the better Ukraine will be defended and the more they can take to fight the Russians.” Have Western weapons made Ukraine stronger than Russia? John Pienaar asks retired senior British army officer General Sir Richard Shirreff


----------



## HGCC (May 23, 2022)

I've seen these threads...we have posters with better weaponry than Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> Nothing but an Actor dancing in women's clothes


Looks like Vlad should have taken up dancing instead of becoming a professional asshole, he's not even good at being an asshole and is getting beat up badly by a better lead country a third Russia's size. If Zelenskiy could get on Russian TV uncensored, along with uncensored news, he would defeat Vlad on TV in his own backyard in a month of war and Vlad knows it and had to shut the free media down. Next he will defeat him on the battlefield, you see, Zelenskiy makes new friends everyday and Vlad makes new enemies. Friends gave them long range artillery and many shells, some precision, along with a whole bunch of other goodies that multiplies their combat power to a nation several times it's size and wealth.

BTW, They know all about Zelenskiy the TV star and media company founder and owner in Ukraine, it's one of the reasons he got elected. He's a liberal democrat and Trump tried to blackmail him over military aid, including Javelins and only delivered military aid to Ukraine when forced to.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2022)

Putin’s TV appearances staged with pre-taped footage as cancer rumors swirl: insider


Russian President Vladimir Putin’s televised meetings with officials last week were staged with pre-taped footage.




nypost.com





*Putin’s TV appearances staged with pre-taped footage as cancer rumors swirl: insider*

Russian President Vladimir Putin’s televised meetings with officials last week were staged with pre-taped footage and “deepfakes” to cover up his week-long absence after surgery, an anti-Kremlin Telegram account claimed Monday.

The 69-year-old strongman was recovering in almost complete isolation from his inner circle despite being seen on Russian state TV taking meetings, Telegram channel General SVR reported.

Footage showed him last week supposedly sitting down with Sergey Chemezov, CEO of state-owned defense conglomerate Rostec, and separately with Alexey Likhachev, chief of Russia’s nuclear power company Rosatom.


----------



## injinji (May 23, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> Nothing but an Actor dancing in women's clothes


Who does he thinks he is, Donald Trumpf? Not all reality TV stars turned politician are created equal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2022)

This could be trouble for Vlad, drafting young people in an unpopular war is a bad idea, it shows the attitude of many of the young and internet connected. If you think you might get drafted, you might be curious about what the war is all about and what is going on there, it won't take long for them to see pictures of destroyed Russian tanks.

Social movements often start among youth and they will win in the end, because the old ideas die with those carrying them in their heads. As pensions are cut or not paid, inflation increases and and mass layoffs begin then others will find the war unpopular too. We think it's unpopular, because of gas and fuel prices, but it will be much worse for Russia and in other places that might experience famine because of Vlad's war.

It might be time to consider American or UK flagged ships moving grain out of Ukraine through the Black sea and if Russia wants to sink them, then sink the 20 Russian warships in the Black sea and make it a no fly zone. If they fire missiles, supply Ukraine with better missiles to kill the launchers even inside Russia. The Ukrainians will have to meet every missile attack on shipping with painful retribution, after we sink the Russian Black sea fleet. The warning of consequences should be specific and clear about interfering with grain shipments. The Russians sinking a grain ship could kill millions of people, if they do it, then we are justified in wiping out their black sea fleet to remove the threat.






*Concertgoers in Russia chant ‘F**k the war!’*
239,362 views May 23, 2022 Audience members at a Кис-Киc (Kis-Kis) concert in St. Petersburg were seen chanting “F**k the war!” according to a video shared online, which was verified by CNN.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2022)

fingers crossed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528778794370228224


----------



## injinji (May 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> fingers crossed
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528778794370228224


The Harpoon will help clean up poot-poot's Black Sea Fleet.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 23, 2022)

injinji said:


> The Harpoon will help clean up poot-poot's Black Sea Fleet.


says it's suitable for truck based launchers...
https://www.boeing.ca/products-and-services/defense-space-security/harpoon-block-ii.page


----------



## injinji (May 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> says it's suitable for truck based launchers...
> https://www.boeing.ca/products-and-services/defense-space-security/harpoon-block-ii.page


Speaking of stealthy launch platforms, I saw a video (maybe Beau) talking about them using E-bikes with racks to carry anti tank weapons. Western companies are donating the bikes and they add the racks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2022)

*How to outsmart DJI Aeroscope during War! It may save your life!*


----------



## printer (May 23, 2022)

*Denmark Pledges to Provide Ukraine With Harpoon Anti-Ship Missiles*
The government of Denmark has pledged to provide Ukraine with one Harpoon coastal defense missile system, giving defenders in Odesa enough range to hold Russian forces at risk over most of the northwestern Black Sea. Following press reports that the U.S. is seeking ways to provide Ukraine with the Harpoon, U.S. Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin confirmed the news in a statement at the Pentagon on Monday.

Denmark is a former operator of Harpoon Block II coastal defense missile batteries. The venerable Harpoon is a 50-year-old subsonic antiship missile, and though dated, it has been upgraded over the years and is still in service with many navies around the world. It is a subsonic air-breathing cruise missile with a top speed of about 460 knots and a range of about 70 nautical miles. Denmark's version came equipped with inertial guidance and GPS navigation, and it was fitted with the Boeing Advanced Harpoon Weapon Control System (AHWCS). This upgrade gives it land-attack capabilities to supplement its primary anti-ship role.









Denmark Pledges to Provide Ukraine With Harpoon Anti-Ship Missiles


The government of Denmark has pledged to provide Ukraine with one Harpoon coastal defense missile sy...




www.maritime-executive.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> fingers crossed
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528778794370228224


The shit is accumulating in Ukraine, because of their artillery superiority, associated information systems and tactical doctrine, I don't think they are losing much to battle wastage. Don't underestimate the Ukrainians sophisticated fire control system that they developed themselves. Think of it in terms of the air defense system supported by radar the UK used in the battle of Britain, the radar was important, but the information command and control system that used it and observer corps data was revolutionary and allowed the efficient management of resources.

The international community wants the black sea open and Ukrainian grain flowing to avoid famine and the potential death of millions, not to mention higher food prices for everybody. Millions of lives on the line can justify a lot and that should be made clear to the Russians in no uncertain terms. Action against Russia would have wide international support, in the Islamic world and Africa, since they get most of the Ukrainian harvest, so does Turkey and they control access to the Black sea..


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2022)

injinji said:


> The Harpoon will help clean up poot-poot's Black Sea Fleet.


and depending on where they put them, they could potential put sevaspol port in the cross hairs


----------



## injinji (May 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The shit is accumulating in Ukraine, because of their artillery superiority, associated information systems and tactical doctrine, I don't think they are losing much to battle wastage. Don't underestimate the Ukrainians sophisticated fire control system that they developed themselves. . . . . .


I was impressed they factor in the distance so projectiles coming from different places arrive at the same time. If they keep on being smarter, quicker on their feet, and avoid getting into really big fights, they will bleed Russia dry.


----------



## printer (May 23, 2022)

injinji said:


> I was impressed they factor in the distance so projectiles coming from different places arrive at the same time. If they keep on being smarter, quicker on their feet, and avoid getting into really big fights, they will bleed Russia dry.


Harder in an artillery battle than popping off a line of Russian vehicles stuck on the road with switchblades, funny we do not hear about them much anymore. The war developed into a standard engagment with no easy victory in a short time. Where the Russians were overstretched trying to take over the whole country now the Ukrainians have to keep a level of military defense throughout the whole country. The Russians want to surround the Ukrainians and cut off the supply line and starve them out as they did to the soldiers in Mariupol. The Russians are not moving fast but they are advancing and as long as they are they will throw more men and equipment into the fight. There is no option for losing the war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

Putin survived assassination attempt two months ago: Ukraine military official


The Chief of the Defense Intelligence of Ukraine, said an “unsuccessful attempt” on the Russian strongman’s life occurred in Caucasus when Russia invaded the country.




nypost.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

US, Allies 'Intensifying' Effort to Arm Ukraine with New Types of Weapons, Austin Says


Harpoon missiles from Denmark -- along with attack helicopters, tanks and rocket systems from the Czech Republic -- were among aid announced by 20 nations.




news.yahoo.com





*US, Allies 'Intensifying' Effort to Arm Ukraine with New Types of Weapons, Austin Says*

A group of 47 nations met Monday and pledged new weapons shipments, including anti-ship missiles, as part of an intensifying effort to arm Ukraine in its nearly three-month-old war with Russia, Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin said.

The Harpoon missiles from Denmark -- along with attack helicopters, tanks and rocket systems from the Czech Republic -- were among aid announced by 20 nations, Austin said during a Pentagon press briefing. The missiles come as Russian warships are blocking grain exports from Ukraine's Odesa and other ports and threatening a global food crisis.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

Ukraine suffers worst single military loss when 87 soldiers killed in barracks


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky said during a speech that 87 people had been killed by a Russian military strike targeting a barracks in the town of Desna earlier this month.




nypost.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

Biden says he is weighing reducing tariffs on China


U.S. President Joe Biden said he was weighing cutting tariffs on Chinese goods while increasing calls on OPEC to raise oil production as he grappled with a politically damaging wave of inflation.




www.reuters.com





Carrot and stick to China while fighting inflation, good policy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

I have to agree, the world is at a pivotal point and the point is the war in Ukraine, how badly Russia is beaten and how completely it's army is destroyed, especially in equipment. How much they have to pay for post war compensation to Ukraine, not future money from the people, but money that was stolen by Putin and those connected to the régime who benefitted from the system. Almost everybody with money, properties and investments abroad, with a very few exceptions and it probably amounts to well over a trillion dollars.

Not the UN is stopping large scale wars, economic and technological interdependence is and that allows countries to harness global economic and technological power. Things like science, technology, finance and business are global endeavors that harness the brains and effort of the entire world. Take science for instance and the tens of thousands involved in hundreds or thousands of universities and companies in each area of specialty all over the world and all connected as peers by the internet.

So a country like Russia that gets on the wrong side of the Global system (formerly western system, is condemned to poverty and ignorance. It was like that with the old soviet union, but it only involved the western advanced countries, the non aligned and a much larger and less corrupt soviet union. Economic and technological interdependence is the path to peace, not the UN the security council, where Russia makes the UN operate like the republicans do in US senate! 

For hundreds of years the first thing a country at war did was try to cut trade off to it's enemies, it was that important hundreds of years ago in the age of sail. It is also one of the reasons the British empire existed, it controlled the seas and trade, but had a policy of free trade and the rule of law, when at peace, some exceptions concerning Americans in the early 19th century noted!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








UN says 6.5 million Ukrainians have become refugees; Zelenskyy tells Davos the world is at a 'turning point'


Ukraine is set to be top of the agenda at Davos, although Russian politicians, business leaders and academics are notably absent.




www.cnbc.com





*UN says 6.5 million Ukrainians have become refugees; Zelenskyy tells Davos the world is at a ‘turning point’*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

Looks like the Russian army will take a long time to reform, these retired morons have no idea of the scale of the military cultural revolution required. They call for reinforcing failure and no fundamental change in doctrine, both are required, the days of massive slave armies in Russia are over. If hoards of them are massing for attack with obsolete junk or as infantry, modern arms can slaughter them en masse, that's what a lot of the older NATO stuff was designed to do. This would only lead to a more humiliating defeat for the Russians and economic catastrophe with a prolonged war that might spread even more along Russia's bordering states.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Russian Offensive Campaign Assessment, May 23*
May 23, 2022 - Press ISW





Russian nationalist figures are increasingly criticizing the failures of Russia’s “special military operation” in Ukraine and are calling for further mobilization that the Kremlin likely remains unwilling and unable to pursue in the short term. The All-Russian Officers Assembly, an independent pro-Russian veterans’ association that seeks to reform Russian military strategy, called for Russian President Vladimir Putin and the Kremlin to declare war on Ukraine and introduce partial mobilization in Russia on May 19. The Assembly said that Russia’s “special military operation” failed to achieve its goals in three months, especially after the failed Siverskyi Donets River crossings. ISW previously assessed that the destruction of nearly an entire Russian battalion tactical group (BTG) during a failed river crossing on May 11 shocked Russian military observers and prompted them to question Russian competence. The Assembly’s appeal called on Putin to recognize that Russian forces are no longer only “denazifying” Ukraine but are fighting a war for Russia’s historic territories and existence in the world order. The officers demanded that the Kremlin mobilize all regions bordering NATO countries (including Ukraine), form territorial defense squads, extend standard military service terms from one year to two, and form new supreme wartime administrations over Russia, the Donetsk and Luhansk People’s Republics (DNR and LNR), and newly occupied Ukrainian settlements. The officers also demanded the death penalty for deserters.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

This is the reason for increased arms flowing into Ukraine, increasingly it will focus on grain and food. It's why they must defeat the Russians in the east and break their army there, Then move south to Mariupol and blow the bridge at Kerch, it is not an option, it is an imperative, as is recapturing Crimea and ejecting any disloyal Russians there and in all of Ukraine. Call it ethnic cleansing, but it was done in America too after the revolutionary war, empire loyalists were expelled. It might not be necessary or desirable for Ukraine to do this, but they won't be allowed to form pro Russian political parties and will face wide spread hatred from the larger population. It depends more on their politics, than their language, religion, race, or ethnicity and that's why it's not really ethnic cleansing, but the expulsion or suppression of traitors who tried to destroy their country. Some will do prison time for the crimes they committed during the war. The mass expulsion of people from a country is unacceptable in the modern world, even Russian traitors from Ukraine, or American ones from America and that place is full of them.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Retired Colonel: It's game over here if Russians do this*
378,717 views May 24, 2022 CNN military analyst Col. Cedric Leighton (Ret.) explains why Russian forces are targeting Ukraine's railway infrastructure in the Dnipro region.


----------



## Polly Wog (May 24, 2022)

Kissinger said Ukraine must give in...


----------



## Polly Wog (May 24, 2022)

I wonder if someone was to rape Kissinger would he just give in. As ugly as he is probably.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Kissinger said Ukraine must give in...


He would, since he is a war criminal and cold war imperialist himself. How does Russia win? Why should Ukraine submit and at this point with advanced weapons flowing in, will the Ukrainians completely destroy the Russian army in Ukraine? They have 80% of their combat power in Ukraine now and I doubt much of their equipment is getting out. Sure they can raise vast numbers of drafted demoralized troops, but can't equip them with even small arms, much less tanks that are little more than obsolete junk. Utter and complete Russian defeat in Ukraine is the answer, compromise is nether practical or wise, even in the face of nuclear threats. In deed every time they make one, we should supply another more deadly weapons system to the aid Ukraine gets and make it clear that this will be the result of such threats of nuclear war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

*Can peace be reached if Ukraine gives in territory? | William Hague*
4,521 views May 24, 2022 "It's a bit of an illusion to think that we can do a deal with Putin over this. He will never be satisfied while Ukraine exists as a functioning state." Former foreign secretary William Hague disagrees with Kissinger that peace can be reached if Ukraine gives in territory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

Coup against Putin would be triggered if one of his top officials refused to carry out a nuclear strike, Bellingcat expert says


"Because after the refusal to comply with the order of the king, everything will go down very quickly," said Bellingcat investigator Christo Grozev.




www.businessinsider.com





*Coup against Putin would be triggered if one of his top officials refused to carry out a nuclear strike, Bellingcat expert says*


Putin would face a coup if he orders a nuclear strike and is disobeyed, a Bellingcat expert said.
Defying his command would signal insubordination that may lead to "the death of Putin," he said.
Some leading Russian officials already believe Putin is losing his grip on power, the expert said.
Russian President Vladimir Putin would face a coup if one of his top officials ever disobeyed an order to launch a nuclear strike, according to Bellingcat's lead Russia investigator Christo Grozev.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

A consequence of the Russians losing the Ukrainian war and increasing western military technology, facing a technologically obsolete army of top of down driven slaves with poor morale. That technology also includes psychology and why people and armies fight, increasingly it needs to be for a good cause, to motivate troops and keep up public support.

If they can locate his nukes and him, along with every one of the 5000 artillery pieces they have targeting the south with precision missile strikes of various kinds from a few to hundreds of kilometers. The south recently said it had this capability, to wipe out their weapons, their leadership and most of the elites in their homes with precision missile strikes. A country like south Korea has no problem making precision missiles by the tens of thousands in several different varieties. They can make killer drones like switchblades en masse with little difficulty too, Taiwan has the economic, technical and industrial capability to do this as well.

They see that nukes don't stop Ukrainians from killing Russians in large numbers and the North Koreans have exactly the same kind of army and military doctrine as the Russians, a losing one. If they can come to an accommodation with China something might happen, now that Russia is off the table. A united Korea could be neutral like Finland, with the coming conflict between China and the west, meaning other Asian counties in their backyard supported by the west. Right now North Korea is a weak sister, in the event of trouble the south allied with America and Japan could roll to the Chinese border in a day after destroying the North's weapons and command and control systems in the first hour or less.









Exclusive: South Korea's new leader says age of appeasing North Korea is over


The age of appeasing North Korea is over and any new talks between Seoul and Pyongyang must be initiated by North Korean leader Kim Jong Un, South Korea's new conservative President Yoon Suk Yeol said on Monday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

If you think about it China is a more likely target for an unstable and desperate North Korea than America for nuclear blackmail as they become richer and the régime more desperate and unstable. What will the world food crises do to an already starving and broke North Korea? Looks like the South is done with them unless they dance to their tune, they turned down vaccines and other aid recently, even though only the elites are vaccinated in the country. North Korean army defectors are often full of parasites and severely malnourished already, when they can manage to escape from the mafia run prison.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

Guess who is on the Ukrainian killer drone target list? Unless they ship him back to Russia, I doubt he will survive the war or be lucky enough to be captured. If they locate him, they might wait for him to meet with his staff at an HQ, then strike it with whatever will do the job, killing the lot of them.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Prosecutors have identified the Russian commander responsible for the death of a child in the Kharkiv region


KATERYNA TYSHCHENKO - MONDAY, 23 MAY 2022, 20:57 A Russian commander who ordered the shelling in the Kharkiv region, which killed a child, has been identified. Source: Prosecutor General Iryna Venedyktova on Facebook Details: The commander of the 138th Separate Motorised Infantry Brigade of the...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

That's the point Henry, it was Putin who inflicted instability on Europe, nobody else, you are perfectly willing to trade others freedom away and a chance for meaningful change because of fear. Henry is an appeaser, as long as he can trade away someone else's life and freedom for the illusion of security. As if a piece of Ukraine would be enough to satisfy the lust of an un humiliated and crippled Russia. Russia could control grain exports and starve millions at will or whim when it is refused yet another territorial concession or wants sanctions lifted. Controlling both Turkey's grain and oil as well as the black sea he would use Turkey against NATO, even more than it is being used now.

So give me what I want or I'll shut off your oil will be supplemented by give me what I want or I will starve millions, since threatening nuclear suicide no longer seems to work quite so well. A dying war criminal trying to call the shots for future generations the only problem is, this is not the USSR, it is far weaker and even worse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529003245296922627


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529084835091857410
death or a coup???


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> US, Allies 'Intensifying' Effort to Arm Ukraine with New Types of Weapons, Austin Says
> 
> 
> Harpoon missiles from Denmark -- along with attack helicopters, tanks and rocket systems from the Czech Republic -- were among aid announced by 20 nations.
> ...


47 nations...47. why doesn't NATO just finish this stupid shit off? are we that worried about China? are putin's stockpiles of cold war era nukes that scary? how long are we going to let a glorified mob boss fuck up the world economy and starve people around the globe? it's past time to put putin down like the rabid biting dog he has proven himself to be. 
i would love to see Ukraine kick the ever living fuck out of russia, but is it fair to them to let them take all the casualties, when they're removing a threat to world peace?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529084835091857410
> death or a coup???


It's the only way out for Russia, blame the whole thing on Vlad and back out of all of Ukraine. However a timetable for free and fair elections among other commitments by Putin's successor are required before sanctions come off. If Russia wants to be an imperialistic asshole state, then it will be by the free will of it's people who will also suffer it's consequences, at least they get a say when things get bad enough or enough of the older ones die off. A free and fair media is a prerequisite for any of this to happen and the release of political prisoners and opposition figures.

That's how it ends for Russia, no matter what happens in Ukraine, however it will end badly for Russia in Ukraine too, unless cowards and fools throttle a determined courageous people fighting for not just their country and liberty, but that of other people as well, including those who would sell them out. Killing Putin is the answer, not kissing his ass, getting the Russians to do the fucker is the whole fucking idea! He stuck his neck out and we are gonna chop the fucking thing off.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Biden says he is weighing reducing tariffs on China
> 
> 
> U.S. President Joe Biden said he was weighing cutting tariffs on Chinese goods while increasing calls on OPEC to raise oil production as he grappled with a politically damaging wave of inflation.
> ...


it could be a good policy, it could influence China to quit supplying russia, AND to quit buying their gas and oil.
if we can help them out when their economy is in trouble, they'll remember that. if we can boost their sagging economy, who will they look to for future trade deals? who wants to start a war with their good, reliable, honest trade partners?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529109383464071169


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

They sent 100 switchblade systems, a system is a controller and 10 drones. That's what we know about, the UK and Turkey make them under license too and there are many of the older 300 models available with the US having 7000, that are most likely due for replacement by something better, why not, they are very cheap, in terms of military weapons.

I posted video of the attack a few posts back on this thread.

*Ukrainian special forces release video of military using foreign-made kamikaze drones*
From CNN's Vasco Cotovio

The Ukrainian military has for the first time released footage of special forces using foreign-made kamikaze drones targeting Russian positions. According to the Ukrainian military, the drone was equipped with a powerful explosive that caused damage to a Russian tank after it flew into it. 
"The combat use of kamikaze UAVs is a constant practice for SOF of Ukraine in the war with Russian invaders," the Ukranian military said. "This is a good example of how the help of foreign partners together with the training and professionalism of our soldiers give positive results at the front."
The US sent 100 Switchblade drones to the Ukrainian military in April. The small, portable, so-called kamikaze drones carry warheads and detonate on impact. The smallest model can hit a target up to six miles away, according to a company that produces the drones.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529109383464071169


It was believed to be a 300 with limited range and killed or wounded the crew sitting on top having lunch. Note the distance was just 1.3 km from the operator and he had 23 satellites going in for the kill, velocity data probably never made it through the data link in time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529109383464071169


It could be a sign the Ukrainians are getting picky, 1.3 km from the operator, when artillery or a javelin could have done the job? Perhaps they wanted to kill the crew and capture the tank intact, since they had the option? If you find a tank with the crew exposed close to your lines, switchblade it with a 300 and capture it later undamaged, rather than destroy it?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

I would add, since before 2014, Russia's illegal invasion of Crimea must be rejected too and they must be ejected from Crimea and the bridge linking it to Russia destroyed. Otherwise it is just springboard for invasion, again.

*Russia would still pose threat to peace in Europe even after possible ceasefire, Polish foreign minister says*
From CNN’s Inke Kappeler and Arnaud Siad 

Russia would remain a threat for peace in Europe even after a ceasefire in Ukraine, Polish Foreign Minister Zbigniew Rau said on Tuesday.
“That Russia changes immediately after a ceasefire has been agreed is daydreaming. It would remain a danger for peace in Europe,” Rau said during a joint press conference with his German counterpart Annalena Baerbock.
Rau said he feared a Russian invasion into Poland, as well as “the danger of an armed invasion of the countries in the NATO eastern flank.”
Poland and Germany must strive for Russia "to suffer a strategic defeat and its occupation forces to leave Ukraine within the borders recognized by international law," Rau also said. 
Baerbock also made clear that the Donetsk region belonged to Ukraine, saying, “Ukraine is a sovereign state within its borders and this is true for now, this is true since 2014 and this is true for the future.”


----------



## injinji (May 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 47 nations...47. why doesn't NATO just finish this stupid shit off? are we that worried about China? are putin's stockpiles of cold war era nukes that scary? how long are we going to let a glorified mob boss fuck up the world economy and starve people around the globe? it's past time to put putin down like the rabid biting dog he has proven himself to be.
> i would love to see Ukraine kick the ever living fuck out of russia, but is it fair to them to let them take all the casualties, when they're removing a threat to world peace?


Russians have to be the ones to do poot-poot in. If we did it, it would turn him into a hero. It has to get bad enough in Russia that when it happens, then the new leaders withdraw from Ukraine and sanctions are lifted they will have some cover. Keep in mind that the second world war came around because everyone had their knee on Germany's neck after the first one.

I think we are a couple three months away from a leadership change.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5138309


yeah, ukrain already past a law for that as well....and those same countries are also asking nato and eu for grain shipment protection too, they have asked Turkey and Egypt if they would help out...


----------



## printer (May 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is the reason for increased arms flowing into Ukraine, increasingly it will focus on grain and food. It's why they must defeat the Russians in the east and break their army there, Then move south to Mariupol and blow the bridge at Kerch, it is not an option, it is an imperative, as is recapturing Crimea and ejecting any disloyal Russians there and in all of Ukraine. Call it ethnic cleansing, but it was done in America too after the revolutionary war, empire loyalists were expelled. It might not be necessary or desirable for Ukraine to do this, but they won't be allowed to form pro Russian political parties and will face wide spread hatred from the larger population. It depends more on their politics, than their language, religion, race, or ethnicity and that's why it's not really ethnic cleansing, but the expulsion or suppression of traitors who tried to destroy their country. Some will do prison time for the crimes they committed during the war. The mass expulsion of people from a country is unacceptable in the modern world, even Russian traitors from Ukraine, or American ones from America and that place is full of them.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Ethnic cleansing is a war crime.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

printer said:


> Ethnic cleansing is a war crime.


so is forced deportation


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

printer said:


> Ethnic cleansing is a war crime.


"The mass expulsion of people from a country is unacceptable in the modern world, even Russian traitors from Ukraine, or American ones from America and that place is full of them".


----------



## printer (May 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's the point Henry, it was Putin who inflicted instability on Europe, nobody else, you are perfectly willing to trade others freedom away and a chance for meaningful change because of fear. Henry is an appeaser, as long as he can trade away someone else's life and freedom for the illusion of security. As if a piece of Ukraine would be enough to satisfy the lust of an un humiliated and crippled Russia. Russia could control grain exports and starve millions at will or whim when it is refused yet another territorial concession or wants sanctions lifted. Controlling both Turkey's grain and oil as well as the black sea he would use Turkey against NATO, even more than it is being used now.
> 
> So give me what I want or I'll shut off your oil will be supplemented by give me what I want or I will starve millions, since threatening nuclear suicide no longer seems to work quite so well. A dying war criminal trying to call the shots for future generations the only problem is, this is not the USSR, it is far weaker and even worse.
> 
> View attachment 5138251


Germany was humiliated after WWI and that seeded the conditions for WWII.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2022)

printer said:


> Germany was humiliated after WWI and that seeded the conditions for WWII.


It was even more humiliated after the next one and seems to have settled down. 
So as an argument for not thoroughly breaking Russia, I don’t think that is viable.


----------



## printer (May 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> so is forced deportation


Just saying DIY-HP-LED's solution will not fly if you want the umbrella of legitimacy to hold if the UN is to sanction Russia for war damages.


----------



## printer (May 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It was even more humiliated after the next one and seems to have settled down.
> So as an argument for not thoroughly breaking Russia, I don’t think that is viable.


I want to see Russia society reset. But history does repeat itself. The problem with Russians is that they have a "the world is against us" mentality in their culture going back hundreds of years if not a century. If they get destroyed militarily and economically it may create the conditions for a new Nazi regime there with nukes. Just think of what Germany would have done if they had nukes. 

I think Russia has to be beat down, but I also see the dangers that may cause.


----------



## printer (May 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> "The mass expulsion of people from a country is unacceptable in the modern world, even Russian traitors from Ukraine, or American ones from America and that place is full of them".


Russia should pay for it. But again, you can not have Ukraine do it and expect the UN to back it. It could be a part of negotiations, Russia keeps what was held before Feb 24, the people on the oposite sides of the fence go to where they want to live. But for Ukraine to do forced removals of Russians before that they would be as bad as the Russians.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

printer said:


> Just saying DIY-HP-LED's solution will not fly if you want the umbrella of legitimacy to hold if the UN is to sanction Russia for war damages.


kinda sideing with u on that.....i say keep the sanction on, they would only be lifted untill

1: the full territory of Ukraine is givin back
2: Crimea is also returned, and the Kerch bridge destroyed
3: all people are returned and children return from the re-education camps
4: reporations given for rebuilding

this is just for a start.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

printer said:


> I want to see Russia society reset. But history does repeat itself. The problem with Russians is that they have a "the world is against us" mentality in their culture going back hundreds of years if not a century. If they get destroyed militarily and economically it may create the conditions for a new Nazi regime there with nukes. Just think of what Germany would have done if they had nukes.
> 
> I think Russia has to be beat down, but I also see the dangers that may cause.


if you follow up on how the united russia party started, the nazi's are already there...

p.s WW2 germany almost did have nukes, they were working on it already


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

printer said:


> Germany was humiliated after WWI and that seeded the conditions for WWII.


Yep, Russia's been there done that, in 1995, 1905 and 1917, the late 1930 too, if you count Finland. You would think they'd be used to it by now? 

Provided you have something worth being defiant for and a greater cause than the greed of Putin and oligarchs. The end of empire is painful, even for the British, who started the process a hundred years ago, earlier if you count America. Churchill was an imperialist, but a liberal democrat too, who signed the Atlantic Charter founding the UN and the right of self determination.

I say: 
“In War: Resolution,
In Defeat: Defiance,
In Victory: Magnanimity
In Peace: Good Will.”

― Winston S. Churchill, The Second World War


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

it's strange how "mother russia" turned into the "fatherland russia"


----------



## printer (May 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> if you follow up on how the united russia party started, the nazi's are already there...
> 
> p.s WW2 germany almost did have nukes, they were working on it already


But if they had them at the beginning of WWII? They would be doing exactly as Russia is right now. Only they would be more disciplined and would be more effective on the battlefield.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

printer said:


> But if they had them at the beginning of WWII? They would be doing exactly as Russia is right now. Only they would be more disciplined and would be more effective on the battlefield.


if germany had them before ww2, nuke i the hands of mad men......not a good combo what so ever....Hitler would have defintely used them during the Russian campaign....


----------



## printer (May 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Provided you have something worth being defiant for and a greater cause than the greed of Putin and oligarchs.


They have. They think they saved Christianity when the Turks took over much of Europe. They think they have the right to unite the Slavic people. They are fed this BS and it has been going on for centuries.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

Oh legion of Belarus......take this out for us....quietly.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528977162249940992


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

printer said:


> Just saying DIY-HP-LED's solution will not fly if you want the umbrella of legitimacy to hold if the UN is to sanction Russia for war damages.


I don't support ethnic cleansing and neither would Zelenskiy, however there are many Russian citizens living in Crimea now, not former Ukrainian ones. Ukraine is a multicultural liberal democracy, but feelings are running high there now and unless some are prepared to swear loyalty to obtain citizenship, I see no other way. I expect a large influx of Russians after the war, economic refugees, Ukraine contains Russian and Ukrainian speakers and the difference between the languages is not great.

The point is not ethnicity or even language, it is the political views and loyalty of the citizens to the state and every state must guard against potential 5th columns, even America. If Russians living in Crimea want to be citizens, then they must eschew Russian citizenship and imperialism. This is really a legal question for lawyers and judges to decide and Ukraine has the rule of law, unlike Russia.


----------



## printer (May 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> if germany had them before ww2, nuke i the hands of mad men......not a good combo what so ever....Hitler would have defintely used them during the Russian campaign....


And that is why the people saying to be careful of Russia are basing it on. Putin can be very dangerous if he sees the world through the Russian lens. Will he roll the dice and bet it all? He sure does not seem to be too concerned what the rest of the world thinks of Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

printer said:


> Russia should pay for it. But again, you can not have Ukraine do it and expect the UN to back it. It could be a part of negotiations, Russia keeps what was held before Feb 24, the people on the oposite sides of the fence go to where they want to live. But for Ukraine to do forced removals of Russians before that they would be as bad as the Russians.


I agree, but what about the Ukrainians and Russians they drove out of the region who disagreed with Putin's vision of make Russia great again? You cannot trust any referendum done under Russian control, even of the media, much less the vote, all such things must be done under UN supervision and there is a better chance of this with Ukraine than with Russia. Self determination in free and fair referendums.


----------



## printer (May 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't support ethnic cleansing and neither would Zelenskiy, however there are many Russian citizens living in Crimea now, not former Ukrainian ones. Ukraine is a multicultural liberal democracy, but feelings are running high there now and unless some are prepared to swear loyalty to obtain citizenship, I see no other way. I expect a large influx of Russians after the war, economic refugees, Ukraine contains Russian and Ukrainian speakers and the difference between the languages is not great.
> 
> The point is not ethnicity or even language, it is the political views and loyalty of the citizens to the state and every state must guard against potential 5th columns, even America. If Russians living in Crimea want to be citizens, then they must eschew Russian citizenship and imperialism. This is really a legal question for lawyers and judges to decide and Ukraine has the rule of law, unlike Russia.


The recent movement of Russians to Crimea is nothing, not like they have long roots. But the Russian identifying people in the Donbas are. They have lived on the land for many generations. It will be hard to keep them in check unless you 're-educate' them.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

assessment on the ground...nice write up









Thread by @JominiW on Thread Reader App


@JominiW: 1/ Ukrainian TVD, Day 80-88. The past 9 days has seen one of the most fluid periods to date in the Russo-Ukrainian War. The most significant developments have been the surrender of Ukrainian forces in Mariu...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## printer (May 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I agree, but what about the Ukrainians and Russians they drove out of the region who disagreed with Putin's vision of make Russia great again? You cannot trust any referendum done under Russian control, even of the media, much less the vote, all such things must be done under UN supervision and there is a better chance of this with Ukraine than with Russia. Self determination in free and fair referendums.


I do not trust anything from the Russians, it is not like the people have a say in 'their' government. I have read the propiganda fed to them. The only way out that makes sense is to cut off the head and replace it with a more Western friendly Mob boss.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

printer said:


> And that is why the people saying to be careful of Russia are basing it on. Putin can be very dangerous if he sees the world through the Russian lens. Will he roll the dice and bet it all? He sure does not seem to be too concerned what the rest of the world thinks of Russia.


i don't think he will...i think this whole war is gonna be his last hurrah as it were after that...he's either be in a coup de ta and he will be dead.......after that...now we need to watch the next nut job


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> if you follow up on how the united russia party started, the nazi's are already there...
> 
> p.s WW2 germany almost did have nukes, they were working on it already


They abandoned the project; they never came close.


----------



## printer (May 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i don't think he will...i think this whole war is gonna be his last hurrah as it were after that...he's either be in a coup de ta and he will be dead.......after that...now we need to watch the next nut job


I would not write him off as long as he is healthy. He has his on security apparatus that is loyal only to him. I do not think Russia will be defeated in the short term, unlike some people I think the Russian army can still pull off the current assaults and hold them. As long as they blockades Odessa they do not have to invade the area, they can do it next year.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

printer said:


> The recent movement of Russians to Crimea is nothing, not like they have long roots. But the Russian identifying people in the Donbas are. They have lived on the land for many generations. It will be hard to keep them in check unless you 're-educate' them.


I think Putin destroying their homes and farms and drafting them, will do more for them going pro Ukraine than anything else, other than economic self interest and cashing in on Ukrainian prosperity. Ukraine is a multi lingual, multicultural country, seeking EU help and eventual membership, the languages are also closely related as is the culture. Ukraine is one of the few places a Russian can feel at home outside Russia and it depends on their politics, not their ethnicity, though this war won't help with this.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> They abandoned the project; they never came close.


that's true, but they did find Nuclear Fission though......and were working on other projects involving Nuclear stuff till 1945


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that's true, but they did find Nuclear Fission though......and were working on other projects involving Nuclear stuff till 1945


They never got far on a bomb, however it was consequential as it spurred British, then American research into a bomb. When America was attacked at pearl harbor and Germany declared war on America, it kicked into high gear.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

nice read.....









German nuclear weapons program - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They never got far on a bomb, however it was consequential as it spurred British, then American research into a bomb. When America was attacked at pearl harbor and Germany declared war on America, it kicked into high gear.


yeah it was scraped...from that article 1942, makes me wonder how they got they're hands on uranium in the first place......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)




----------



## printer (May 24, 2022)

*Putin's press secretary Peskov: UN diplomat Bondarev spoke out against Russia's position*
Presidential spokesman Dmitry Peskov commented on the dismissal of the Russian diplomat at the UN, saying that he opposed the consolidated position of the whole country.

https://ria-ru.translate.goog/20220524/bondarev-1790360457.html?_x_tr_sl=ru&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en&_x_tr_pto=sc 

*SBU prepares provocations in grain storage areas to accuse Russia*
The Security Service of Ukraine, at the suggestion of Western curators, is preparing provocations in grain storage areas in order to accuse the Russian military of indiscriminate shelling, said Colonel-General Mikhail Mizintsev, head of the Russian interdepartmental coordination headquarters for humanitarian response, head of the National Defense Control Center. 









СБУ готовит провокации в местах хранения зерна для обвинения России


Служба безопасности Украины с подачи западных кураторов готовит провокации в местах хранения зерна, чтобы обвинить российских военных в беспорядочных обстрелах, РИА Новости, 24.05.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





*There are reports of the arrest of a Canadian general while fleeing from Azovstal*
Canadian General Trevor Kadier was arrested while trying to escape from the territory of the Azovstal plant in Mariupol. Messages about this appeared in the media and social networks, reports "360" .

According to published data, the general was in charge of biolaboratory No. 1. It is specified that 18 people worked with deadly viruses there.









Появились сообщения об аресте канадского генерала при бегстве с «Азовстали»


По данным СМИ, Тревора Кадиера доставили в Москву, где он предстанет перед судом.




aif-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)




----------



## printer (May 24, 2022)

*Former Canadian General Captured By Russians Was In Charge Of Biolab In Ukraine*
*Russian armed forces arrested disgraced Canadian General Trevor Cadieu in Mariupol. Russian sources often refer to Trevor Cadieu as Trevor Kadier or Trevor Cadier. At the beginning of this month, Russians said they captured Cadieu at the Azovstal iron and steel factory during the Siege of Mariupol. He is currently in Moscow awaiting trial.

Cadieu was apparently not on a mission for his government but was in charge of a bio laboratory, Biolab No.1, with 18 staff working under his command.*





__





الصفحة الرئيسية | مسبار







misbar.com




And there is more but I got to run.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5138348


ladies and gent....here we have the new cadidate for the turret tossing competition...


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2022)

printer said:


> But if they had them at the beginning of WWII? They would be doing exactly as Russia is right now. Only they would be more disciplined and would be more effective on the battlefield.


One Fetter Mensch dropped during the crux of the North Africa campaign could have tipped the outcome. Iirc D-Day was not practical until Africa was won. 

Another on Stalingrad or the Kursk bulge could have saved a lot of German bacon, maybe enough to breakthe counteroffensive.

I cannot speculate on how a nuke could have tipped the Battle if Britain the other way, except maybe vaporize the largest Supermarine factory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

Percent of committed forces and Vlad has 80% of his total combat power committed already.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that's true, but they did find Nuclear Fission though......and were working on other projects involving Nuclear stuff till 1945


But without urgency. They never built a working reactor. Even if they had, it would have been to produce small quantities of fission products, and nowhere near a bomb’s worth. 
They were being kept pretty busy after 1941 or so. 
US went all in, massive effort, took three years. 
Then Russia went all in, massive effort, took them 4 years, and that is with Klaus Fuchs feeding them technical info. 

With Germany’s industry in heavy demand by the war effort, and with the infrastructure under steadily more severe attack, they did not have the resources (especially time) to mount a credible program.

Their interest in Norwegian heavy water put some fear into us.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2022)

printer said:


> *Former Canadian General Captured By Russians Was In Charge Of Biolab In Ukraine*
> *Russian armed forces arrested disgraced Canadian General Trevor Cadieu in Mariupol. Russian sources often refer to Trevor Cadieu as Trevor Kadier or Trevor Cadier. At the beginning of this month, Russians said they captured Cadieu at the Azovstal iron and steel factory during the Siege of Mariupol. He is currently in Moscow awaiting trial.
> 
> Cadieu was apparently not on a mission for his government but was in charge of a bio laboratory, Biolab No.1, with 18 staff working under his command.*
> ...


I doubt the verity of this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ladies and gent....here we have the new cadidate for the turret tossing competition...


The only problem is T62 is cheaper than a Javelin! You could probably pick one up on ebay cheaper than an Excalibur round! Fortunately they only have 900 max and the Ukrainians have plenty of old soviet RPGs, good enough for that junk. The Russians already have huge problems with logistics and ammo and spare parts for this shit will add to the burden and confusion. This shit has been stored improperly for years and probably pilfered of copper and brass years ago. They might be lucky to get it on the trains, much less start it up.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I doubt the verity of this.


me and you both


----------



## Jimdamick (May 24, 2022)

A very, very wise man.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

printer said:


> *Former Canadian General Captured By Russians Was In Charge Of Biolab In Ukraine*
> *Russian armed forces arrested disgraced Canadian General Trevor Cadieu in Mariupol. Russian sources often refer to Trevor Cadieu as Trevor Kadier or Trevor Cadier. At the beginning of this month, Russians said they captured Cadieu at the Azovstal iron and steel factory during the Siege of Mariupol. He is currently in Moscow awaiting trial.
> 
> Cadieu was apparently not on a mission for his government but was in charge of a bio laboratory, Biolab No.1, with 18 staff working under his command.*
> ...


Quite the career change, from disgraced Canadian general and probable pervert, to biologist. I wasn't aware we had a biological weapons research program or developed them, thought we signed a treaty covering that stuff? I wonder where his supposed wealth of knowledge and experience comes from?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> A very, very wise man.


According to rightwing koched up and funded media, he's the great Satan and behind every evil conspiracy known to man. How fucking dare he try to make the world a better and more just place by promoting liberal democracy! He must DIE! George Soros might as well be Satan for the right, they've been propagandized with character assassination for decades. He is fascist kryptonite.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

Geez, the only fascist in the EU is panicking and the authoritarian needs more power. We breathlessly wait for his American supporter (Putin too) and biggest fan Tucker Carlson to give us all the juicy details and insider info. I hear they are tight and even share script writers... CPAC should have some insider information too, they recently had their convention there, a show of support for Orban and Putin, fellow ideological travelers.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Hungarian prime minister announces "state of emergency" due to war in Ukraine*
From CNN's Boglarka Kosztolanyi and Niamh Kennedy in London

Hungary will enter a "state of emergency" due to the war in Ukraine, Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban said in a video posted on his official Facebook account on Tuesday. 
"Hungary must stay out of this war and protect families’ financial security. To do this, we need room for maneuver and the ability to act immediately," Orban said. 
The state of emergency is set to go into effect starting at midnight local time on Wednesday, according to Orban, who did not give details regarding the extent of the emergency powers. The prime minister said he would share more details regarding his decision on Wednesday. 
This would not be the first time Hungary has activated a state of emergency. A bill was passed during the Covid-19 pandemic in March 2020 that allowed Orban to rule by decree. 
Hungary also recently voiced its opposition to a proposal from the European Union to ban imports of Russian oil, saying it will not support such a measure.


----------



## injinji (May 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> so is forced deportation


Forced deportation is the broom of ethic cleaning. You just sweep the undesirables away.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> Forced deportation is the broom of ethic cleaning. You just sweep the undesirables away.


There are a lot of Crimean tartars living in central Asia who can attest to that, after Putin's hero Stalin deported the entire nation of them there after the war.


----------



## injinji (May 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Quite the career change, from disgraced Canadian general and probable pervert, to biologist. . . . . . . . . I wonder where his supposed wealth of knowledge and experience comes from?


Hunter Biden's laptop?


----------



## printer (May 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I doubt the verity of this.


Of course. It is the Russians lying to their people. Again and again. This is how they create 'the world is against us' mentality.


----------



## printer (May 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> According to rightwing koched up and funded media, he's the great Satan and behind every evil conspiracy known to man. How fucking dare he try to make the world a better and more just place by promoting liberal democracy! He must DIE! George Soros might as well be Satan for the right, they've been propagandized with character assassination for decades. He is fascist kryptonite.


Your talking like a true Russian now. Or republican.


----------



## printer (May 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> Hunter Biden's laptop?


He was in on the emails. Dirty pictures also.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2022)

printer said:


> He was in on the emails. Dirty pictures also.


well once they typed bioWeaponUSA into the password field, that laptop cracked wide open.
Gallows humor aside, I do wonder about that “searchable database” some maga assembled. Can’t wait for Media Bias Fact Check to vet it.


----------



## printer (May 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> well once they typed bioWeaponUSA into the password field, that laptop cracked wide open.
> Gallows humor aside, I do wonder about that “searchable database” some maga assembled. Can’t wait for Media Bias Fact Check to vet it.


I gave a link to the people that fact checked it. 

*The Claim*
The photo depicts the capture of Canadian General Trevor Cadieu in Mariupol, Ukraine.





*Emerging story*
News websites and social media users have recently circulated a photo purportedly of Canadian General Trevor Cadieu, who was arrested while attempting to flee the Azovstal factory in the Ukrainian city of Mariupol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521514801905770496
*Misbar’s Analysis*
"Misbar investigated the widely circulated claim and found it misleading. The image was taken from a video clip published on *February 24, 2022, in which Ukrainian soldiers were apprehended by separatist forces in Petrovsky village in Donetsk city, eastern Ukraine. The video was released before the Russian forces besieged Mariupol and took control of the city on April 21, 2022."*

"The circulating photo was among Russian news websites and agencies' reports of 14 Ukrainian soldiers surrendering in the Donetsk region."

"Ministry of Defense sources have told Canadian media that since his retirement from the army, Cadieu has gone to Ukraine to fight alongside Ukrainian forces, without specifying his location in Ukraine. Cadieu's movements, according to the Ministry of Defense, have become a personal matter since his retirement from the Canadian Army. "

So while he might have been there and taken he is not the one in the picture.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2022)

printer said:


> I gave a link to the people that fact checked it.
> 
> *The Claim*
> The photo depicts the capture of Canadian General Trevor Cadieu in Mariupol, Ukraine.
> ...


I missed the link on fact-checking the alleged laptop database.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2022)

love the fake pic, and no arm band too......


----------



## printer (May 24, 2022)

*Ukraine says fighting in Donbas 'extremely difficult,' more bodies discovered in Mariupol*
Workers digging through rubble found 200 bodies in Mariupol, Ukrainian authorities said Tuesday, another grim discovery in the ruined port city that has seen some of the worst suffering of the three-month-old war.

The bodies found in the basement of a collapsed apartment building were in a state of decomposition and a stench permeated the neighbourhood, said Petro Andryushchenko, an advisor to the city's mayor.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/ukraine-invasion-day-90-1.6463620


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 24, 2022)

Switchblade served piping hot.


----------



## printer (May 24, 2022)

*Russian Major General Shot Down Over Ukraine – BBC Russian*
Major General Kanamat Botashev has become the highest-ranking Russian pilot to be killed in the skies over Ukraine, the BBC’s Russian service reported Tuesday.

The 63-year-old retired general had been flying a Su-25 fighter jet over the Luhansk region on Sunday when the aircraft was targeted by a Stinger shoulder-fired missile system, the BBC reported, citing three of Botashev’s former subordinates who spoke on condition of anonymity.









Russian Major General Shot Down Over Ukraine – BBC Russian - The Moscow Times


Major General Kanamat Botashev has become the highest-ranking Russian pilot to be killed in the skies over Ukraine, the BBC’s Russian service reported Tuesday.




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## printer (May 24, 2022)

*Zelenskiy Warns Of 'Extremely Difficult' Period As Russia Boosts Offensive In Eastern Ukraine*
Russian forces have stepped up their assault on the eastern Ukrainian region of Luhansk as Moscow now appears focused on securing and expanding its gains in Donbas and the southern coast.

As the conflict entered its fourth month, President Volodymyr Zelenskiy warned in his nightly address on May 24 that Ukrainians that the coming period of time will be "extremely difficult," especially in the eastern Donbas region.









Zelenskiy Warns Of 'Extremely Difficult' Period As Russia Boosts Offensive In Eastern Ukraine


Russian forces have stepped up their assault on the eastern Ukrainian region of Luhansk as Moscow now appears focused on securing and expanding its gains in the Donbas and the southern coast.




www.rferl.org


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

printer said:


> *Zelenskiy Warns Of 'Extremely Difficult' Period As Russia Boosts Offensive In Eastern Ukraine*
> Russian forces have stepped up their assault on the eastern Ukrainian region of Luhansk as Moscow now appears focused on securing and expanding its gains in Donbas and the southern coast.
> 
> As the conflict entered its fourth month, President Volodymyr Zelenskiy warned in his nightly address on May 24 that Ukrainians that the coming period of time will be "extremely difficult," especially in the eastern Donbas region.
> ...


It's crunch time, the decisive point in the battle, first with the most, the Ukrainians did a tactical withdrawal, dunno how much equipment they left behind, but they probably destroyed it before they left. They will most likely stay on the west side of the river and pound the shit out of the concentrated Russian forces, if they are stupid enough to get in range of the M777s. They are continuing to inflict heavy casualties and equipment losses on the attacking Russians weakening them continuously while Ukrainian forces grow, especially the ones trained on modern weapons that continue to arrive. We only know some of what we are giving them and there are ways to deceive the Russians in terms of numbers of weapons.

Meanwhile the Russians are deploying T62s a sure sign they are getting low on tanks as well as manpower, manpower will be their limiting factor, much more so than the Ukrainians who are continuously receiving new equipment and by all accounts losing less of it in battle, particularly the artillery, that need not get in enemy artillery range and is dispersed. Russia will need to be weakened even more and Ukraine will need more arms before serous offensive operations can begin. It will have to begin by breaking the army in the east and as long as they continue to attack they lose a disproportionate number of men and equipment.

One good point, most of the major industries in the east were obsolete and owned by Russian loyal oligarchs, like the Azovsteel plant, I doubt they will be compensated. Zelenskiy said damages were in the half trillion range so far, they are still within the range of possible frozen Russian assets, other estimates put damages much lower, but there is compensation for the people harmed and displaced, loans and aid to be repaid, along with arms etc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | ruzzians don't know what to do*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

*Why Russia Must Suffer A 'Devastating Defeat' In Ukraine*
283,309 views May 24, 2022 "It is time to stop worrying about sparing Putin’s feelings. That is the mind-set that led to the invasion of Ukraine in the first place," writes Max Boot in a new Washington Post column. Boot joins Morning Joe to discuss along with Katty Kay.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2022/05/04/russia-ukraine-aggression-in-age-defensive-dominance/


*Opinion *

*Russia learns the perils of aggression in an age of defensive dominance*





By Max Boot
Most analysts have been shocked by the setbacks the Russian military has suffered in Ukraine. They might have been less surprised if they had read an article published Oct. 14 by T.X. Hammes, a retired Marine colonel and iconoclastic military strategist, in an obscure publication called Joint Force Quarterly. In light of how the Ukraine war has unfolded, the article’s title — “The Tactical Defense Becomes Dominant Again” — now looks prescient.


----------



## topcat (May 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5138550


Well, the Ukraine girls really knock me out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

topcat said:


> Well, the Ukraine girls really knock me out.


One of Vlad's favorite tunes!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

Russia learns a hard lesson about the folly of war


Great powers usually come off worse when they invade smaller countries




www.ft.com





*Russia learns a hard lesson about the folly of war*
Great powers usually come off worse when they invade smaller countries


Vladimir Putin was not the only one who got it wrong. The Russian leader’s assumption that his armies would vanquish Ukraine within days was widely shared. The same western intelligence agencies that correctly predicted that Russia would invade Ukraine also believed that Putin would probably win a swift victory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

*Why is the Russian army so brutal? | Military historian Antony Beevor*
8,360 views May 25, 2022 There seems no doubt that atrocities and war crimes have been committed on a massive scale by Russian soldiers in Ukraine. Why is the Russian army so brutal? We are joined by one of Britain's foremost historians Anthony Beevor whose new book is “Russia: Revolution and Civil War 1917-1921”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

Another dumb drone idea from Belarus, made from RC drone parts on what appears to be a welded aluminum frame, FPV through the weapon gun sight. Why lug all the weight on that big heavy aluminum frame to carry such a shitty weapon? Just drop bombs like Ukrainians do! A machine gun on a fucking 50 pound drone is another brain fart, what happens during recoil?

If ya wanna kill someone with cheap commercial drones or planes and drones made from RC plane parts, drop simple cheap DIY modified bombs and grenades on them from above. Or use a cheap disposable one, with plastic explosive and fly it into the target with FPV or autonomously with GPS. Why mount a Javelin on a drone when you can fly over the tank and drop a $50 anti tank bomb on it? For the weight of a Javelin, you could carry many anti tank bombs or grenades and attack from miles away. Besides the Russians sleep at night and park their tanks and equipment and it can be destroyed at night with little risk, using night vision on the drone camera. Likewise you can fly a couple of hundred feet following a trench line at night while pouring dozens of hand grenades along it's length.

So these gimmicks must have the Ukrainian drone guys laughing, they've been fighting using drones for 8 years in the Donbas and have learned a thing or two.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*This drone-mounted RPG is terrifying*
197,107 views Aug 20, 2018 The Belarusian military shared a video on May 27 showing a drone-mounted anti-tank rocket launcher being showcased for army officials. The rocket launcher appears to be an RPG-26 Aglen, supported by a four-rotor rig. The demonstration took place at the Losvido training ground in the country’s Vitebsk region on May 18, according to Defence Blog.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2022)

this would be a hard "NO", let nato or the eu protect the ships, even countries like Turkey and Egypt protect them, but u......NYET


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529388148203077632


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2022)

interesting....



https://euromaidanpress.com/2022/05/24/indigenous-activists-of-russia-create-the-league-of-free-nations/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Another dumb drone idea from Belarus, made from RC drone parts on what appears to be a welded aluminum frame, FPV through the weapon gun sight. Why lug all the weight on that big heavy aluminum frame to carry such a shitty weapon? Just drop bombs like Ukrainians do! A machine gun on a fucking 50 pound drone is another brain fart, what happens during recoil?
> 
> If ya wanna kill someone with cheap commercial drones or planes and drones made from RC plane parts, drop simple cheap DIY modified bombs and grenades on them from above. Or use a cheap disposable one, with plastic explosive and fly it into the target with FPV or autonomously with GPS. Why mount a Javelin on a drone when you can fly over the tank and drop a $50 anti tank bomb on it? For the weight of a Javelin, you could carry many anti tank bombs or grenades and attack from miles away. Besides the Russians sleep at night and park their tanks and equipment and it can be destroyed at night with little risk, using night vision on the drone camera. Likewise you can fly a couple of hundred feet following a trench line at night while pouring dozens of hand grenades along it's length.
> 
> ...


just trying to make their russian masters happy....if they want to make profoundly stupid shit, who am i to stop them?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> this would be a hard "NO", let nato or the eu protect the ships, even countries like Turkey and Egypt protect them, but u......NYET
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529388148203077632


FUCK YOU RUSSIA, GTFO OF UKRAINE AND SANCTIONS MIGHT BE LIFTED, IF YOU ASK NICE.
honestly, i wouldn't lift the sanctions till they not only get every fucking russian soldier out of Ukraine, but pay for ever splinters worth of damage they caused. when they completely rebuild what they destroyed, and pay HEAVY reparations to the families of all the civilians they MURDERED, then we can start talking about lifting a few of the sanctions....but i would never lift the ones on sensitive electronic gear....let them rebuild their army with washing machine parts


----------



## Jimdamick (May 25, 2022)

Ist off
I HATE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT/THIS MOTHERFUCKER.
Shut the fuck up you POS






You cost thousands of Americans to die in Vietnam

For what?

Fucking Nixon?

True story

I worked for the Rockefeller estate in Pocantico Hills in NY when he was living there & I worked in his bedroom where I rubbed his pillow on my ball sack & spit on it & fluffed it back up and put it back.
Yea, that's right
He slept that night sniffing my scent
I hope it gave him nightmares.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> interesting....
> 
> 
> 
> https://euromaidanpress.com/2022/05/24/indigenous-activists-of-russia-create-the-league-of-free-nations/


Well, if ya want those bridges in Siberia blown over strategic rivers, then these people volunteering in Ukraine are the boys to do it. You only need one group or nationality and supply them with money and some basic supplies, they can buy most of what they need in Russia or bribe the military sentries etc. Blow the rail and road bridges over strategic rivers in Siberia, several, not just one and do it over a day or two at remote locations. Cut Russia off from east to west with a dozen or more republics on the eastern side. Just park cars on the runways to keep out the planes from Russia. 

Wait until the Russian army is destroyed in Ukraine and for their civil aviation to deteriorate even more and perhaps a power struggle in the Kremlin or Vlad on the ropes with domestic trouble and the economy is on the rocks, then blow a dozen Siberian road and rail bridges in the middle of nowhere. It would cut Russia off from the east for a very long time and allow a separatist movement to gain momentum and arm itself, with Chinese or American help. Actually all the Americans would have to do is look like they are gonna help and the Chinese will pour aid in to the revolutionaries, trying to gain advantage, if they become independent.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 25, 2022)

Good
Eat shit & DIE MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!!!
Russia Loses Its Default Defense in 48 Hours. Here's What That Means (msn.com)


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2022)

idk, kinda see if/when puting goes, these other areas erupting for they're freedom and self determination.....dunno...time will tell


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> idk, kinda see if/when puting goes, these other areas erupting for they're freedom and self determination.....dunno...time will tell


I figure this is the end of not just Putin, but Russia as we know it may fragment one day and the war in Ukraine could be the catalyst for it all. If Ukraine beats the shit out of Russia and drives them from their country with increasingly supplied western arms, they will be screwed. Ukraine will work over Belarus giving clandestine aid to coup plotters and revolutionaries, Poland will too, probably through Ukraine. Vlad has an empire of conquest and Russian ethnic domination, often by cruel means and there are many possible cracks that can be exploited to keep him busy and broke. For Ukraine dealing with a post war Russia, that is still attacking them, then a good offense is the best defense, keep Vlad busy putting out fires all over his evil empire and in neighboring republics he ripped off territory from or fucked over.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> FUCK YOU RUSSIA, GTFO OF UKRAINE AND SANCTIONS MIGHT BE LIFTED, IF YOU ASK NICE.
> honestly, i wouldn't lift the sanctions till they not only get every fucking russian soldier out of Ukraine, but pay for ever splinters worth of damage they caused. when they completely rebuild what they destroyed, and pay HEAVY reparations to the families of all the civilians they MURDERED, then we can start talking about lifting a few of the sanctions....but i would never lift the ones on sensitive electronic gear....let them rebuild their army with washing machine parts


I hear the UK navy wants to escort grain ships and is quite eager to sink Russians who threaten it. Apparently threatening them with nuclear war had the expected reaction from the Brits, a polite, fuck you.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure this is the end of not just Putin, but Russia as we know it may fragment one day and the war in Ukraine could be the catalyst for it all. If Ukraine beats the shit out of Russia and drives them from their country with increasingly supplied western arms, they will be screwed. Ukraine will work over Belarus giving clandestine aid to coup plotters and revolutionaries, Poland will too, probably through Ukraine. Vlad has an empire of conquest and Russian ethnic domination, often by cruel means and there are many possible cracks that can be exploited to keep him busy and broke. For Ukraine dealing with a post war Russia, that is still attacking them, then a good offense is the best defense, keep Vlad busy putting out fires all over his evil empire and in neighboring republics he ripped off territory from or fucked over.



we'll see, from the looks of it, i'm already seeing cracks form......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

*Let's talk about grain, Ukraine, and messaging....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

Putin is 'out of options' and Russian military realizes it 'picked a fight with NATO in the wrong place': expert


In an interview with The New Yorker published this Wednesday, Russian investigative journalist Andrei Soldatov discussed Russia's setbacks in its invasion of Ukraine, saying that it's clear that the Russian government "now understands that it’s going to be a long, conventional war, not the small...




www.rawstory.com





*Putin is 'out of options' and Russian military realizes it 'picked up a fight with NATO in the wrong place': expert*

In an interview with The New Yorker published this Wednesday, Russian investigative journalist Andrei Soldatov discussed Russia's setbacks in its invasion of Ukraine, saying that it's clear that the Russian government "now understands that it’s going to be a long, conventional war, not the small military operation they pretended it would be."

According to Soldatov, Russian President Vladimir Putin is "out of options."

"He’s quite limited. He got himself in a big war, and right now the military is finally quite convinced that they are fighting a really big war, not just some limited conflict," Soldatov said. "So what’s he going to do? He needs to vow to keep going in Ukraine. And he understands that he’s fighting a conventional army, not some group of Nazis."

Soldatov went on to say that the Russian army is "on the losing end, because the Ukrainian Army is a completely mobilized army that actually claims it can call on hundreds of thousands more in reserves." There is also a realization within the Russian military that it "picked up a fight with NATO in the wrong place."

At this point, the most interesting thing about Russia's invasion is that no one really knows what Putin's goals are, Soldatov says.

"The thinking is that, look, we are sustaining heavy casualties and suffering a lot, so the goal of occupying the Donbas cannot be the objective of such a war. We need something a bit more ambitious, and some pro-military channels on Telegram have just conducted polls and asked their subscribers, 'What do you think? When will the objective for this war be achieved?' And only six per cent of people said that it would be achieved with the 'liberation' of the Donbas, while thirty-three per cent said it would be when the whole of Ukraine capitulates unconditionally. People in the military and people close to the military want something much more ambitious than what Putin is saying."

Read the full interview at The New Yorker.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2022)

never under estimate your opponent rule 1


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> never under estimate your opponent rule 1


That's why they must beat them back to the borders and as much of their equipment destroyed as possible, but not let up in other ways, like regime change in Belarus and trouble in other places for Vlad or whatever asshole replaces him. Sanctions stay on until there is meaningful reform, no bullshit that Russia can't change, Ukraine did and it will force change upon Russia by it's example and mere existence, ditto for Belarus. A liberal democratic Ukraine means the death of old imperial Russia and many in Russia know this and it's why they deny even the existence of Ukraine. After the war it will be even more untenable, a post war prosperous Slavic Ukraine rebuilding with Russian money in an image of western Europe would be too much to bear. 

Russian language radio and TV would be pouring into European Russia from the borders of Finland to the Baltics, to Belarus as far south as Ukraine and even Georgia. They will be run by Russian dissidents, radio and TV people operating mostly out of Kyiv with networked transmitters on the borders plus satellite TV, YouTube and all social media platforms. They will be supported and financed by the EU, UK, America and others Radio liberty, radio free Europe and voice of America will all be revived and will hire many Russians who look to the west. 80% of Russians live in European Russia many close to the borders.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 25, 2022)

Poo Poo visits “ wounded “ soldiers ( in Moscow hospital) - far from the real carnage.
Typical Russian PR.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529461869374840833


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Poo Poo visits “ wounded “ soldiers ( in Moscow hospital) - far from the real carnage.
> Typical Russian PR.
> 
> 
> ...


there is a point where propaganda starts to be humorous, like the rare snl sketch that's actually funny. 
i wonder if the average russian who believes this shit will ever have to face the truth, in a way they cannot deny?
heroes, for fighting nazis who don't exist. heroes who rape old women and little girls, heroes who shoot unarmed civilians, heroes who plunder people's jewelry boxes and home electronics...i'd laugh if i didn't feel like vomiting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

Expect to see Chinese propaganda posted here and elsewhere from this source, it is not their intention, but rightwing media will use the material along with Russian disinformation, they are allies and are at war with America. That's why Moscow's and Tucker's material sounded the same, it was written by the same people, just edited up a bit by Foxnews. I mean broadcasting their disinformation and lies is much cheaper than creating your own, they give it away for free! They are in it for the profit and their audience are in it for the war, they know this and since the enemy of my enemy is my friend, the Russians will do just fine, they are white and Christian after all, besides, Trump likes them.

*Open in a private or incognito window if you reached your freebe limit*









The Volunteer Movement Enraging China


An informal, online network is translating publicly available articles and social-media posts. That has been enough to rile Beijing.




www.theatlantic.com





*The Volunteer Movement Enraging China*
An informal, online network is translating publicly available articles and social-media posts. That has been enough to rile Beijing.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5139161View attachment 5139162View attachment 5139163


The food crises will soon change the situation in Ukraine, if they try to sink the escorted grain ships, the UK (with American AWACS support will sink everything the Russians have in the black sea, all 20 ships and subs will be eliminated, even in their ports. The world food crises could mean tens of millions of people starving, they have the moral high ground and navies are suppose to protect trade, that is their main purpose. I notice the Russian navy isn't cutting transatlantic undersea internet cables, commerce flows through them and our navies would sink them on the fucking spot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

*'The only way is to convince Putin he can't win' | Former Four Star General Wes Clark*
34,350 views May 26, 2022 "The way this ends successfully is by convincing Putin he can't win." NATO former supreme allied commander former Four Star General Wes Clark says the only way to end the Ukraine war is to support the country with weapons and stop doing business with Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

I believe like Wes Clark, the Ukrainians and many others, that the only way there will be or should be peace in Ukraine is if Russia withdraws to the pre 2014 borders and leaves Ukraine completely. We have a rules based international system of law, supposedly overseen by the UN which cannot enforce it's own laws, laws that were agreed to by all of it's members including Russia. The UN was created specifically to stop these kinds of wars of imperialist aggression and it has failed repeatedly, primarily due to Russia's veto. So either reform the UN or reform Russia for a better world, it won't solve the problems of greed and corruption, but it will greatly reduce the cover it operates under in the west, as well as Russia.

This war might be costly, but it need not be long, if we support Ukraine and attack Russia in the right way, with proxy wars and clandestine operations, the same way Russia has been attacking us for decades, an actual cold war. We can give the Ukrainians a lot more arms and help than we are and we are throttling them because Putin has us under his control, even though he never even conquered us. Now he threatens to starve tens of millions of the world's poorest and most vulnerable people with his imperial invasion. Some want to deal with the Devil, sure as long as ya got him by the throat by one hand and by the nuts with the other and squeeze really fucking hard, until his eyeballs pop out hard, then I'm sure he can be quite reasonable.

Give the Ukrainians what the want to defeat the Russians definitively and quickly, with minimal losses to them and maximum losses to the Russians. It is the only thing that makes sense, have Putin commit as much of his army in Ukraine thinking he can win, then destroy it when it is worn down enough, the arms arrive and they are ready, then hit it hard and fast. However we also have a world food crises looming with tens of millions of people at risk and Putin never even declared war, but is sinking ships in international waters and engaging in grain theft and piracy.

Careful though, we wouldn't want to provoke Putin, he might get upset and cut off our oil, better to let those other people starve and let Russia take parts of Ukraine and enslave it's people. I'm sure that will satisfy Putin and he will keep his agreements, now let's drop those pesky sanctions and make some money! Besides, have you seen the price of gas and food prices are going up, so let's just give in, if we give him all of Ukraine the oil will flow faster and I'm sure he would never nuke us if given half a fucking chance! If we don't give him what he wants he will starve all those innocent people, but hey, we can do business with him, we will just appoint Donald Trump as our chief negotiator.


----------



## HGCC (May 26, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Ist off
> I HATE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT/THIS MOTHERFUCKER.
> Shut the fuck up you POS
> 
> ...


You might like this. https://open.spotify.com/episode/4RLmIFl6o2kwUrYt11Kn6e?si=QC7PmwV2TiSU3z9ufK5kUA&utm_source=copy-link

"The Forest Gump of war crimes"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

Another example of imperialism, I say set the evil empire against this one, for a battle of supremacy in central Asia. Let the fuckers fight it out until the death of both of them. Bigotry, tribalism and authoritarianism lead to this and where you find it, you will find this bullshit. To tolerate it is to endorse it and it is the reason they and Russia are allies who hate each other, China will own Russia eventually, they are weak and desperate, China is strong and will take full advantage of them. Cause division and conflict between them while setting the people of Central Asia to choose their own destinies as the overall objective. Like everybody else though, they will have to fight for their freedom.

If the former colonial countries want an example of modern imperialism, then they need look no further than Russia and China. A country like India has no business aligning with either, the brits left on relatively good terms, left a lot of infrastructure, a united country and ties between the two places are strong, with a lot of Indian immigration to the UK. If they oppose imperialism they should oppose Russia and China, compared to the Germany, the Russians and Chinese, they were angels! Probably because they had an emerging liberal democracy at home and empire became unpopular the more liberal democratic and just the society became.






*Hacked files reveal Chinese “shoot-to-kill” policy in Uighur detention camps - BBC News*
265,572 views May 24, 2022 A huge collection of data including images linked to China’s mistreatment of Uighurs and other ethnic minorities has been handed to the BBC. 

The information was hacked from Chinese police computers. It includes evidence of a shoot-to-kill policy for anyone trying to escape from so-called “re-education” camps in the western region of Xinjiang. 

Over the past few years more than a million Uighurs are believed to have been detained in the camps and made to undertake forced labour. 

China denies claims of torture and carrying out forced sterilisations and abortions. It says claims that Uighurs are being mistreated and made to undertake forced labour are “entirely fabricated”. 

Huw Edwards presents a BBC News at Ten special investigation by John Sudworth.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

*Russia military has lack of morale and outdated equipment | Major General Rupert Jones*
19,845 views May 26, 2022 "It is a deliberate tactic to raze cities, towns, villages to the ground." Retired Major General Rupert Jones discusses how Russia's lack of morale and outdated weapons are driving them to raze cities to the ground in Ukraine on Times Radio


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

Zelensky slams Kissinger's peace proposals that ‘appease’ Russia
51,275 views May 26, 2022 Ukrainian President Volodymr Zelensky made a blistering attack on Henry Kissinger, after the former US Secretary of State appeared to suggest that Ukraine should cede territory to Russia in peace negotiations. Zelensky compared Kissinger's views to the appeasement of Nazi Germany in 1938


----------



## printer (May 26, 2022)

*Russian forces move closer to encircling Ukrainian troops in the east*
Troops attacking from 3 sides in bid to encircle Ukrainian forces in Severodonetsk, Lysychansk

*Updates from Day 92 of the invasion*

_*Luhansk governor says fighting is fierce for control of key highway.*_
_*Ukraine's armed forces say dozens of towns shelled in last 24 hours.*_
_*7 civilians reportedly killed in shelling in northwest Ukraine, in Kharkiv.*_
_*Russia's Peskov, West exchange recriminations about food supply issues.*_
_*World Health Organization to consider resolution on Ukraine health emergency. *_



https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/ukraine-invasion-day-92-1.6466343


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

Poland would be fucking delighted and have the fucker's head on a stake in a week. Maybe the poles are doing some clandestine work in his backyard or arming Chechen fighters in Ukraine who are his enemies. Poland is probably keen for regime change in Belarus and Ukraine should be too.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Putin Ally Chechen Leader Kadyrov Wants To Invade Poland! Russia is Delusional! RUSSIA-UKRAINE WAR*
14,611 views May 26, 2022 Putin Ally Chechen Leader Kadyrov Wants To Invade Poland! Russia is Delusional! RUSSIA-UKRAINE WAR


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

The Klitschko brothers are wearing civilian clothes now, as are many who speak for Ukraine, when not on duty with the territorials or local reserves, it is demonstrating confidence and the fact they are no longer desperate and under siege.

*Ukraine War: Klitschko brothers warn 'this war could destabilise Europe'*
254,164 views May 24, 2022 Political and business leaders from across the globe have been meeting in Davos to discuss the economy this week. Sky's Paul Kelso spoke to the Mayor of Kyiv Vitali Klitschko and his brother Wladimir, who asked for an international, unified response to Russia's actions. They also warned that the conflict in Ukraine could destabilise all of Europe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

*Russia-Ukraine War l Why Kyiv Has Managed To Decimate Putin’s Famed Orlan-10 Drones Amid War*
89,144 views May 26, 2022 Russia continues to lose tanks and other important weaponry in Ukraine as the war stretches into the fourth month. But what has baffled military analysts is Russia’s increasing drone casualties amid its ongoing invasion of Ukraine. Reports say that Russia’s drone fleet has been decimated by the Ukrainians, particularly the workhorse Orlan-10s. Ukraine has brought down 50 Orlan-10s in the war so far, according to open-source intelligence blog Oryx.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

This should be good for some dead Russians and a thousands pieces of equipment destroyed.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Russia couldn't stop it: 20.000 155mm artillery shells!*
5,872 views May 26, 2022 Russia couldn't stop it: 20.000 155mm artillery shells from Canada


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

There is a fierce battle happening in the Donbas and the Ukrainians are losing ground in tactical withdrawals. However the Russians are paying a heavy price in Troops and equipment for every inch of ground they gain. The Ukrainians need more and better arms, more m777s and more armor, more drones and MLRS trucks and reloads too. The Ukrainians need more reach with their weapons, throttling them is stupid, cowardly and a betrayal of support, they need to kill large numbers of Russians more efficiently at less cost in their own blood. If tens of millions die of starvation there will be more than Putin to blame for the failure to get the job done. Vlad has 80% of his ground combat power in Ukraine now, it is unlikely he can throw any more BTGs into the cauldron and they are shipping in obsolete T62 tanks cause they chewed up their T72s and 80s. The Ukrainians said their main worry was wasting shells on them.

However Vlad is gonna run out of warm bodies first, before anything else, it is his limiting factor along with logistics. Rail bridges are his weakest link, go after a few key rail bridges inside European Russia and their military and economy would soon grind to a halt or be crippled. It would take them a long time to repair a rail bridge, especially if it exploded as a train was going over it and especially if several were blown in a short span of time. Vlad would have to guard every rail bridge in Russia with troops or internal security police, he's go lot's and this will keep most of them busy with an unpleasant task in the middle of nowhere. They will freeze in the winter and be eaten by blackflies and mosquitoes in the summer and could be needed to keep a lid on things in Belarus, soldiers are no good for such work, internal security police are required. These guys are real assholes anyway so the fresh air and getting in touch with nature will do them good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

They say the Ukrainians have about 700,000 troops in the field, if true and the modern arms flow in, the Russians are fucked. Almost a half million troops went through NATO training in the past 7 years and they have been creating new battalions. They might defeat the Russians by fall, if this is true and we don't throttle the poor bastards. Uncle Sam would know all about this, hence the goal of destroying the Russian army is attainable.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Huge army of 800.000 men prepares to TOTAL COUNTERATTACK against Russian army!*
45,154 views May 26, 2022 Huge army of 800.000 men prepares to TOTAL COUNTERATTACK against Russian army!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

Looks like enough of Vlad's army is sucked in, the black sea needs to be opened (they knew this was coming for months) and Vlad's army is concentrated in the east and ripe for destruction by long range artillery, drones and MLRS. Meanwhile they are getting chewed up one BTG at a time taking rural ground at heavy costs as the Ukrainians prepare their way into killing zones, and counter attack when profitable. Remember, the name of the game is attrition here, not territory, the goal is to grind the Russians down as they advance while absorbing as few casualties as possible. Keep killing Russians and destroying their equipment because they can't replace either anytime soon.

It will soon be time to reach out and touch the Russians and try by whatever means to cause panic and collapse on the eastern front. I don't think the Ukrainians will destroy the bridge at Kerch until the reach Mariupol and cut the Russians in half, isolating the remaining eastern forces from the ones in the south and Crimea. Then spring the trap, destroy the bridge at Kerch and attack Kherson and try and drive for Crimea, if the bridge is still up. You might not get all his troops who can evacuate by sea and air, but they will get all their equipment, or force them to destroy it and that's the real prize, aside from Crimea, capturing most of Vlad's equipment or destroying it will mean future security, even if it is mostly obsolete. What's left can be given to the reserves for future use or given to other enemies of Vlad around his borders. They might refurbish the lot and send it to Georgia just to fuck Vlad over.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

If Ukraine manages to destroy Vlad's army and ability to project power onto his neighbors, they should be appropriately rewarded by the US and all NATO countries, they will have saved them a fortune in future military expenditures. Russia will be crippled for a decade at least and there is a good possibility of regime change in Russia. An appropriate reward would be as much Russian money as we can seize and rapid development of Ukraine's natural gas and petroleum potential. They can replace Russian gas for a decade and over that time demand will diminish, they should sell it while they can. Bringing in Norway to advise them about managing a sovereign wealth fund would be a good idea too cause they will be making billions a day if they cut Russia out.

Ukraine should have a post war boom and contractors and building supply companies from all over the EU and UK would cash in on reconstruction and oil development. The prosperity would be stark compared to conditions in Russia and it would be broadcast into Russia too and their failure rubbed in their faces. They will need a wall to keep the Russian invasion out, there will be jobs in Ukraine and Russian is spoken, the only requirement is to oppose the Russian regime, it's about politics and change, not imperialism, the future, not the past. The past won't be forgotten though, the price of liberty or the dead.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 27, 2022)

How long until Russia gets all the Black sea? 3 months? Do you think we will see more advances towards Kiev to draw Ukraine's soldiers from the coastal lines?
Can anyone see Ukraine defending the coast?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> How long until Russia gets all the Black sea? 3 months? Do you think we will see more advances towards Kiev to draw Ukraine's soldiers from the coastal lines?
> Can anyone see Ukraine defending the coast?
> View attachment 5139893


Look at the numbers, not the maps, the numbers tell the tale. It's about destroying the Russian army, they trade territory to do it, just like before. Let the Russians advance and wear them down and pay for every inch of gain, then counter attack when profitable, it's an old tactic. Vlad has 80% of his combat power in Ukraine and about 40% of that has been destroyed, when they are worn down enough and more western arms arrive, they will attack the 100,000 or so Russians left, with about 700,000 men and modern western arms. If they detect a collapse among the Russian army, they will attack sooner, once his main army in the east is broken they will proceed from there. The bridge at Kerch will be destroyed and the Russian troops in the south and Crimea will be cut off from resupply.

This is the critical battle and Vlad is throwing everything he has into the fight, it won't do him much good.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 27, 2022)

Zelensky to Biden: we like too lease 1K of HIMARS and 2K of the MLRS.....that would put Moscow in range and Crimea in range....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529939191378984988


----------



## BudmanTX (May 27, 2022)

woohoo more turret tossing vids


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530066721574363136


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Zelensky to Biden: we like too lease 1K of HIMARS and 2K of the MLRS.....that would put Moscow in range and Crimea in range....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529939191378984988


Unlike the Russian MLRS these are not really area weapons, each rocket is precision guided! They can fire several smaller rockets at shorter ranges, or one big one that can go 500km. There are several missile sizes for this system and the Ukrainians are experts at what they need, even the Pentagon respects experience.

I figure with Vlad they are boiling the frog slow, if they tried to put him in boiling water he would jump out of the pot too quick! The water is warming up slowly, but will soon rapidly boil and the world food crises gives the perfect conditions for it too and tens of millions starving the justification. Getting on the wrong side of the global food crises and starving the third world to death is very bad PR for Vlad. Millions of lives on the line can justify a lot of action including sinking the entire Russian Black sea fleet unless they stay on their side of a line that will be drawn.

They have been studying the situation closely in the pentagon and many of the weapons systems they are getting were designed in the 70's and 80's to defeat the Russian system of arms. Until now, with the exception of anti tank and AA shoulder launched weapons, they were fighting on equal terms with old soviet weapons. The long reach of the M777 is but one example of a system designed and upgraded to defeat the Russian 152mm artillery by out ranging it with greater precision, mobility and faster response time.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 27, 2022)

oh Mr Pooty has his own problems at home......looks desention in the ranks 









In Rare Display Of Dissent, Lawmakers In Russia's Far East Urge Putin To Stop Ukraine War


In a rare display of political protest in Russia, a group of lawmakers representing the Communist Party in the Far Eastern region of Primorye have called on President Vladimir Putin to stop military operations in Ukraine and withdraw all troops from the country.




www.rferl.org





meanwhile.....they're people flat out not wanting to go at all









115 Russian national guard soldiers sacked for refusing to fight in Ukraine


Cases involving Rosgvardia, known as Vladimir Putin’s private army, are clearest sign yet of dissent in Russian ranks




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

*Russian army being ‘mowed down’ by Ukrainians | Samantha de Bendern*
62,004 views May 27, 2022 “The Russians have been slowed down by the many failed attempts to cross a river in the area called the Severodonetsk River. They are being mowed down by the Ukrainians.” What is happening to Russia’s strategy? Calum Macdonald and Chloe Tilley discuss with Samantha de Bendern, associate fellow of the Russia and Eurasia programme at Chatham House, on Times Radio.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh Mr Pooty has his own problems at home......looks desention in the ranks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Ukrainian army has a waiting list of volunteers and men were trying to pay bribes to get into the territorials after the war started. Over the past 7 years they cycled almost a half million people through NATO training and were at low level war in the Donbass and it experience that which made them strong and enabled them to rapidly expand their fighting forces. There are enough AKs and other old leftover soviet shit in Europe and Ukraine to arm a million men or more, the eastern block depended on mass conscript armies so that means lot's of guns and other shit were laying around.

So America is switching to a new weapon and standard military round, think many AR15s will end up in Ukraine some day, along with millions of rounds of .227 ammo?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

Hey Uncle Sam, this is why we need MLRS, so send some... It's better they are using this shit on open ground where it's effects are minimal, than in cities. Still if it was accurate enough and the positions were manned, they were screwed. 

A single American MLRS rocket could take out the launcher with a precision strike guided by drones or counter battery radars. They need a longer reach than artillery to do this in many cases.






*“Most Horrific War Of 21st Century” Putin’s TOS-1A Thermobaric Strike In Donbas Sends Shockwaves*
44,097 views May 27, 2022 Ukraine’s Armed Forces have released chilling footage showing the devastating impact of Russia’s TOS-1A artillery strikes hitting their positions. As per reports, the Russian thermobaric bomb strikes took place near Novomykhailivka and Lyman in the Donetsk region in Donbas. The 30-barrel or 24-barrel multiple rocket launcher, mounted on a T-72 tank chassis, is capable of firing thermobaric warheads, a type of explosive that uses oxygen in the surrounding area to generate a high-temperature blast. The video was posted from a Ukraine govt account with a message that read "this is what the largest and most horrific war of the 21st century looks like."


----------



## BudmanTX (May 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey Uncle Sam, this is why we need MLRS, so send some... It's better they are using this shit on open ground where it's effects are minimal, than in cities. Still if it was accurate enough and the positions were manned, they were screwed.
> 
> A single American MLRS rocket could take out the launcher with a precision strike guided by drones or counter battery radars. They need a longer reach than artillery to do this in many cases.
> 
> ...


think UA as a few of those thanks to the Farmer Brigades finding them and towing them back


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

Yeah there are those concerns, however, how much is deception for the benefit of the Russians? Does Uncle Sam expect the Ukrainians to destroy the Russian army for them on a fucking shoestring? The stated purpose is to destroy the Russian army after all, it's just a question of how much Ukrainian blood they are willing to spend to do it, while walking the nuclear tight rope and trying to get Vlad to commit as much into Ukraine as he's got. The world food crises is also looming and others might act against Russia over it, while Uncle Sam stays clear of the black sea, except for air support and heat on Turkey.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*US considering sending Ukraine this advanced weapons system*
33,927 views May 27, 2022 The Biden administration is preparing to step up the kind of weaponry it is offering Ukraine by sending advanced, long-range rocket systems that are now the top request from Ukrainian officials, multiple officials say.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Poland would be fucking delighted and have the fucker's head on a stake in a week. Maybe the poles are doing some clandestine work in his backyard or arming Chechen fighters in Ukraine who are his enemies. Poland is probably keen for regime change in Belarus and Ukraine should be too.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


holy fucking shit, DO IT! attack a NATO member country...give the rest of the world the excuse it needs to not only wipe out any ability russia has to ever wage war again, and to get rid of that fucking kadyrov dumbfuck while we're at it...
i motherfucking triple dog shit dare you, you cowardly fucking idiots...


----------



## injinji (May 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Russia-Ukraine War l Why Kyiv Has Managed To Decimate Putin’s Famed Orlan-10 Drones Amid War. . . . . .*


So they are bringing down every tenth drone?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

injinji said:


> So they are bringing down every tenth drone?


Dunno, but apparently they are using cheap Chinese RC plane parts like flight control computers, they were suppose to be hardened electronics, but someone stole the budget and cheap shit was substituted and no EM protection worth a fuck. So you could probably aim the assembled junk from a microwave oven and satellite dish at one and fry it! Uncle Sam has been giving anti drone equipment and this is the result, they show some possible systems from promo videos. The Ukrainians aren't saying or showing anything classified info. If they can drone blind the Russians it gives them a big advantage and can save many lives from artillery fire. It can also give the Ukrainians the advantage of surprise and removes it from the Russians. That's aside from their use as weapons.


----------



## injinji (May 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dunno, but apparently they are using cheap Chinese RC plane parts like flight control computers, they were suppose to be hardened electronics, but someone stole the budget and cheap shit was substituted and no EM protection worth a fuck. So you could probably aim the assembled junk from a microwave oven and satellite dish at one and fry it! Uncle Sam has been giving anti drone equipment and this is the result, they show some possible systems from promo videos. The Ukrainians aren't saying or showing anything classified info. If they can drone blind the Russians it gives them a big advantage and can save many lives from artillery fire. It can also give the Ukrainians the advantage of surprise and removes it from the Russians. That's aside from their use as weapons.


Don't mind me. I did watch the video, and it looks like poot-poot's crew is in deep doodoo where their drones are concerned. I just can't stand to see verbiage abuse.


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2022)

injinji said:


> Don't mind me. I did watch the video, and it looks like poot-poot's crew is in deep doodoo where their drones are concerned. I just can't stand to see verbiage abuse.


Unfortunately “decimate” now means two distinct things. You used the old Roman meaning. More fun with the word:









Regarding the Incorrect Use of 'Decimate'


It's totally fine to use 'decimate' as a synonym for 'devastate'. This is why.




www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Unfortunately “decimate” now means two distinct things. You used the old Roman meaning. More fun with the word:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> think UA as a few of those thanks to the Farmer Brigades finding them and towing them back


If they get 1000 MLRS and others from Uncle Sam, they will hit the Russians like a fucking freight train, game over. Panic in the rear where logistics, command and control, fuel and rocket launchers are located. After they are worn down and enough of their officers killed, this could be the thing that triggers the panic among the Russians and causes a front to collapse. If it were introduced too early the Ukrainians would be compelled to use it. However they are air transportable, some are already in Europe as part of NATO and allies have them too. So, if they suddenly show up in hundreds while the Russians are in a pitched battle and mostly drone blind...

Dunno if there is a master plan, but I'd be working from one, and perhaps the clever bastards are, and this is part of it. If the Sec of Defense said he wanted to destroy the Russian army, he already had a plan to do it and if you think deception is not part of it, you are mistaken. Suck him in, build up slow, make him think he can win, if he tries hard enough, when he's all in, hammer him and spring the trap at Kerch. In the east destroy his fuel supply so that his equipment is immobilized and when they run, they have to leave it or destroy it for you. Cut the rail bridges inside Russia hampering their retreat in the east and hammer them with artillery inside Russia as they run.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they get 1000 MLRS and others from Uncle Sam, they will hit the Russians like a fucking freight train, game over. Panic in the rear where logistics, command and control, fuel and rocket launchers are located. After they are worn down and enough of their officers killed, this could be the thing that triggers the panic among the Russians and causes a front to collapse. If it were introduced too early the Ukrainians would be compelled to use it. However they are air transportable, some are already in Europe as part of NATO and allies have them too. So, if they suddenly show up in hundreds while the Russians are in a pitched battle and mostly drone blind...
> 
> Dunno if there is a master plan, but I'd be working from one, and perhaps the clever bastards are, and this is part of it. If the Sec of Defense said he wanted to destroy the Russian army, he already had a plan to do it and if you think deception is not part of it, you are mistaken. Suck him in, build up slow, make him think he can win, if he tries hard enough, when he's all in, hammer him and spring the trap at Kerch. In the east destroy his fuel supply so that his equipment is immobilized and when they run, they have to leave it or destroy it for you. Cut the rail bridges inside Russia hampering their retreat in the east and hammer them with artillery inside Russia as they run.



Bringum......as many as they can get......and i do hope they get HIMAR's too with the long range missles added to them.

these especially

*310 miles (500km) for Precision Strike Missile* 

that puts Moscow in the cross hairs, Crimea in the cross hairs, Maripol in the cross hairs, and that Kerch Bridge


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

The Ukrainians are not out manned, quite the opposite, they are out matched in heavy equipment and arms and Vlad is still pouring that shit and logistics for it, in from Russia. He might not be able to get it back out though.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Inside Ukraine As Forces Push Back Against Russian Troops*
7,008 views May 27, 2022 Ukrainian troops remain outnumbered and outgunned. But U.S. officials say Russian troops are taking heavy losses due to Ukrainian forces destroying at least 1,000 Russian tanks in the last three months. NBC’s Richard Engel reports for TODAY.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Bringum......as many as they can get......and i do hope they get HIMAR's too with the long range missles added to them.
> 
> these especially
> 
> ...


Imagine the position the Russians would be in if the Ukrainians suddenly introduced lots of MLRSs with a plan to use them in the east and the Russian army collapsed. Then they turned on Mariupol cutting the Russians in half, then suddenly the bridge at Kerch is cut! Their entire southern front and Crimea would be cut off from fuel and resupply except by air as the full force of the Ukrainian army is about to be unleashed on it with reservists mopping up and securing the east. However before that happens their Black sea fleet will have to deal with the world food crises and navies eager to reduce their numbers further while escorting grain ships. Attacking a grain ship won't be a popular move either and the allies are counting on it, it's another atrocity they can exploit and use against the Russians.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Imagine the position the Russians would be in if the Ukrainians suddenly introduced lots of MLRSs with a plan to use them in the east and the Russian army collapsed. Then they turned on Mariupol cutting the Russians in half, then suddenly the bridge at Kerch is cut! Their entire southern front and Crimea would be cut off from fuel and resupply except by air as the full force of the Ukrainian army is about to be unleashed on it with reservists mopping up and securing the east. However before that happens their Black sea fleet will have to deal with the world food crises and navies eager to reduce their numbers further while escorting grain ships. Attacking a grain ship won't be a popular move either and the allies are counting on it, it's another atrocity they can exploit and use against the Russians.


that's pretty much how i'm see it......also station one of the HIMARS in the north....right near Charkariv (sp)......nice close shot on Moscow light them up like they tried to do to KIEV, start hitting those fuel station and oil stations with precision


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that's pretty much how i'm see it......also station one of the HIMARS in the north....right near Charkariv (sp)......nice close shot on Moscow light them up like they tried to do to KIEV, start hitting those fuel station and oil stations with precision


Later after they win the battle and liberate their country, then a missile strike on Kyiv can be answered by one or several on vital rail bridges. It's better PR and will hurt them like Hell, Russia is heavily dependent on the rails and will be more so, when sanctions hit and spare parts for trucks dry up. If they keep up the shit and interfere with reconstruction, then unleash those friends you've been making in central Asia, the ones fighting in Ukraine, on those central Asian road and rail bridges with some cash, training and resources. Foment trouble inside and outside his empire. First keep him busy with whatever he has left trying to hold on to Belarus from revolution and coups. Once a friendly government is established the Ukrainians can help to be maintained while the west, in particular Poland recognizes it and pours in additional aid to the new government.

This is the future Vlad is looking at, being neighbors with a free and prosperous west that speaks Russian, or close to it. It makes an iron curtain impossible to maintain and the ideas will infect Russian culture while causing dissatisfaction with the government and old imperialist way of doing things. If you want to change the culture and politics of Russia, start with Ukraine and Belarus, they will do the rest. That is why Vlad is really fighting this war, he does not fear conquest by a military, he fears conquest by new ideas. Old Russia could not survive a liberal democratic Ukraine, Belarus would succumb first, and eventually Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

More guns and ammo from Canada, Zel has been calling Justin. Yer up Sam, with them MLRSs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





160,864 views May 27, 2022 The Canadian Royal Air Force (RCAF) prepared a shipment M777 howitzers for transport to Ukraine, the RCAF said. Video from the RCAF shows uniformed men with Canadian flag arm patches loading M777 howitzers and containers onto a CC-177 Globemaster (the Canadian designation for the Boeing C-17 Globemaster III) marked RCAF. The RCAF’s Facebook post identified them as a crew from the 429 Transport Squadron, based in Trenton, Ontario. The RCAF said on May 26 that its CC-177 transport crew from 429 Transport Squadron had so far moved more than 1.3 million pounds (roughly 590,000 kilograms) of cargo and aid from Canada to Europe, “including the delivery of M777 howitzers.” Canadian forces have also trained some Ukrainian troops to use the howitzers. Credit: Royal Canadian Air Force via Storyful


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2022)

Much love for our northern neighbors.


----------



## printer (May 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Ukrainians are not out manned, quite the opposite, they are out matched in heavy equipment and arms and Vlad is still pouring that shit and logistics for it, in from Russia. He might not be able to get it back out though.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


I know, throw some switchblades at them. Come on, rah, rah. No more feel good propaganda? We heard so much of it earlier. But I guess reality is hard to avoid at some point. I knew Russia does not care about the loses, they need the rail yards and they got them so now they can ship in all the ammo they need. The Ukrainians don't have enough stuff to throw at the Russians, but no, the precision artillery will take care of that, and the Russian shells will not fire as fare as the Nato rounds.. But you still need enough equipment and shells to lob at the other guy. Rah rah.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

printer said:


> I know, throw some switchblades at them. Come on, rah, rah. No more feel good propaganda? We heard so much of it earlier. But I guess reality is hard to avoid at some point. I knew Russia does not care about the loses, they need the rail yards and they got them so now they can ship in all the ammo they need. The Ukrainians don't have enough stuff to throw at the Russians, but no, the precision artillery will take care of that, and the Russian shells will not fire as fare as the Nato rounds.. But you still need enough equipment and shells to lob at the other guy. Rah rah.


This is the decisive battle, we knew it was coming and that it would be difficult and costly. I ain't neutral in this fight, I have chosen a side from before the war. The Ukrainians have more men in the field than the Russians plain and simple, many more and all of them are better motivated and trained. The only thing the Ukrainians lack are heavy weapons and that is being addressed. It's not about territory, at this point, it is about numbers and they don't add up for Russia. At some point the Russian army will collapse, but that point for the Ukrainians is very far off.

You can't destroy Vlad's army until you get it with in reach and fully committed and there is a logical and obvious way to go about trapping and destroying his army in Ukraine. Things can turn around really fast on the battlefield and when the panic starts it is hard to stop when most of the senior officers are dead. However it will get worse for the Ukrainians in the east before it gets better. They won't throw away unequipped troops lives, but will wait for more and better arms to arrive, trading territory for time and advantage.


----------



## printer (May 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is the decisive battle, we knew it was coming and that it would be difficult and costly. I ain't neutral in this fight, I have chosen a side from before the war. The Ukrainians have more men in the field than the Russians plain and simple, many more and all of them are better motivated and trained. The only thing the Ukrainians lack are heavy weapons and that is being addressed. It's not about territory, at this point, it is about numbers and they don't add up for Russia. At some point the Russian army will collapse, but that point for the Ukrainians is very far off.
> 
> You can't destroy Vlad's army until you get it with in reach and fully committed and there is a logical and obvious way to go about trapping and destroying his army in Ukraine. Things can turn around really fast on the battlefield and when the panic starts it is hard to stop when most of the senior officers are dead. However it will get worse for the Ukrainians in the east before it gets better. They won't throw away unequipped troops lives, but will wait for more and better arms to arrive, trading territory for time and advantage.


It is everything about territory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

printer said:


> It is everything about territory.


Once his army is destroyed territory is not an issue, he is powerless to stop you, unless he nukes you, so stay out of Russia and don't attack Russian cities, even if he attacks yours, make it hurt in other ways. Territory can be traded out of necessity or to gain tactical advantage and destroy the enemy on his advance, don't try to hold dug in defensive positions on open ground.

What will happen if a lot of MLRSs show up on the Ukrainian side all at once, before their decimated command structure can react and redeploy? When Lloyd Austin said the objective was to destroy the Russian army, I took him seriously and to do that you must get as much of it with in your reach as possible and committed. I'm basing my thinking on that assumption and objective, how would I go about it? Suck him in, make him think he can win, then when he gets it all in, spring the trap.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 27, 2022)

Russia using “ body vaporizing “ thermobaric weapons …… 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529715892803739648


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Russia using “ body vaporizing “ thermobaric weapons ……
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529715892803739648


That was a message to Uncle Sam about those MLRSs, I figure when they get them, they will get a lot at once and suddenly use them to break the Russians in the east. Are they all in and are they ground down enough for the massive counter attack to cause a panic you can exploit to roll them up?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 27, 2022)

printer said:


> It is everything about territory.


primarily.....see in 2014 aka (rebels)<yeah right> faction in Luansk and Donbas started they're stuff, meanwhile Crimea was open, now a little tid bit about crimea, in 2013 Crimea wan't to be automous with talks with Ukraine they did, they just wanted to appease both Ukrian and Russian especially one of the largest see ports was Russian own, now Criema tax that port or shall i say rented that port to Russia to give them access to the black sea. Well in 2014,like they were doing in Luansk and Dobas, Russia came invaded Crimea, made a sham election supposed for Russia to Illegally annex Crimea, 

then we have the Minsk agreement

and Minsk 2 if i am right

meanwhile the orginal president is disposed and voted out for curruption, Zelensky is voted in with a free and fair election

after that now we are coming to 2016....that's when the shit really start US voted the orange bum in, he tried to split Nato (didn't work), he turned his back against Ukraine(you can see that in a video where he visited the white house)

now comes today..and the war now.

Zelensky wants all his border and Crimea like they were before 2014 shit started


----------



## BudmanTX (May 27, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Russia using “ body vaporizing “ thermobaric weapons ……
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529715892803739648


yeah that bad boy wasn't supposed to be firing near a town or city


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Russia using “ body vaporizing “ thermobaric weapons ……
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529715892803739648


They aren't too accurate, in the last part of the clip they were killing grass for the most part, I didn't see and defensive positions, let alone manned ones. No drones means the Russians are blind, they don't know where to shoot and can't correct fire when they have a target unless with a ground observer on the front line. Most of the drone killing devices they were given are in the east and they have been taking a heavy toll on the Russian drones and largely blinding them.

I can't believe at this point there is not some larger plan at work here, Lloyd Austin both gave a warning to Russia and a war objective for America and Ukraine, he said the objective would be the destruction of Russia's army and their ability to project power beyond their borders in the future. Everything I've seen thus far since then, indicates that this is the plan, deception and all, to have Vlad think something they must make the public think it too, including us. The reluctance to send advanced weapons to Ukraine has several purposes, aside from provoking Putin and playing into his internal propaganda, it is to deceive him about the extent of the help we are giving and when we are giving it. 

It doesn't mean there won't be setbacks and unexpected losses, this is war after all, but it does mean that one way or another the Russian army will be trapped and destroyed in Ukraine, exactly how is up for speculation. Same for the situation in the Black sea, Russia is in a situation it cannot win, if the UK escorts UK flagged grain ships in the Black sea, sink one and they lose on several fronts and will be accused of using food as a weapon. It will also provide justification for sinking any Russian ship or sub that tries, perhaps most of their black sea fleet.


----------



## printer (May 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Once his army is destroyed territory is not an issue, he is powerless to stop you, unless he nukes you, so stay out of Russia and don't attack Russian cities, even if he attacks yours, make it hurt in other ways. Territory can be traded out of necessity or to gain tactical advantage and destroy the enemy on his advance, don't try to hold dug in defensive positions on open ground.
> 
> What will happen if a lot of MLRSs show up on the Ukrainian side all at once, before their decimated command structure can react and redeploy? When Lloyd Austin said the objective was to destroy the Russian army, I took him seriously and to do that you must get as much of it with in your reach as possible and committed. I'm basing my thinking on that assumption and objective, how would I go about it? Suck him in, make him think he can win, then when he gets it all in, spring the trap.


What will happen? The Russians will be entrenched in the Donbas and won't be routed. They will sell it as a victory and everybody at home will be happy the Nazi's were given a black eye. What if, what if? The Ukrainians are doing the best they can with what they got. And unlike the video games there is no ammunition faerie to automatically reload them. So they are just trying to keep the retreat lines open so that their main forces do not get encircled by the Russians. They only have one bridge to retreat on from Severodonetsk and Lysychansk. Once that area falls then the Russians blow the bridge and the gains are fixed for the duration. Then they can move their forces to the next objective like they did moving their artillery from Mariupol. Will they continue on to Odessa? It is foreseeable. Russian might may be diminished but it will take a lot more weapons on the Ukrainian side to win everything back.


----------



## printer (May 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Zelensky wants all his border and Crimea like they were before 2014 shit started


Won't happen.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 27, 2022)

printer said:


> What will happen? The Russians will be entrenched in the Donbas and won't be routed. They will sell it as a victory and everybody at home will be happy the Nazi's were given a black eye. What if, what if? The Ukrainians are doing the best they can with what they got. And unlike the video games there is no ammunition faerie to automatically reload them. So they are just trying to keep the retreat lines open so that their main forces do not get encircled by the Russians. They only have one bridge to retreat on from Severodonetsk and Lysychansk. Once that area falls then the Russians blow the bridge and the gains are fixed for the duration. Then they can move their forces to the next objective like they did moving their artillery from Mariupol. Will they continue on to Odessa? It is foreseeable. Russian might may be diminished but it will take a lot more weapons on the Ukrainian side to win everything back.


keep in mind Russia is losing weapons, tanks, apc's quick, curretly the old moth balled t62's are coming out, yes i see a lot of turret tossing with those, troops don't want to serve, the troops there are tired with no moral, the public is starting to wise up, fires braking out all over Russia....


----------



## Polly Wog (May 27, 2022)

Some people in Russia no matter what will back Putin. Just like some in this country as well as others will back a fascist. Logic or reality doesn't fit their perspective. They were fighting over the European steppes 5,000 years ago or longer. Welcome to humanity.


----------



## printer (May 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> keep in mind Russia is losing weapons, tanks, apc's quick, curretly the old moth balled t62's are coming out, yes i see a lot of turret tossing with those, troops don't want to serve, the troops there are tired with no moral, the public is starting to wise up, fires braking out all over Russia....


But at the end of the day Russia will probably hold the Donbas due to the rivers and the bridges being blown. So the lines will be drawn and not much will cause them to change. My whole point was to bring some reality into the discussion. Sure seeing a bunch of jack in the boxes is fun but the Ukrainians are also bleeding on the soil. "We want to see the Russian army diminished." Sure they will be. But it is not like they will just take their remaining tanks and go home. They already rephrased their objectives as the main one liberating the Donbas. They are probably going to declare it Russian territory although that might take a while. Will the war be over soon as some have said? Probably not as the Russians and Nato will not keep dumping money into the conflict resulting in dollars and roubles going up in smoke. But for Russia losing would mean more than going broke, Putin's reign would be over. And I do not see him agreeing to that.


----------



## printer (May 27, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Some people in Russia no matter what will back Putin. Just like some in this country as well as others will back a fascist. Logic or reality doesn't fit their perspective. They were fighting over the European steppes 5,000 years ago or longer. Welcome to humanity.


The problem is the fascists here have an alternative news source (conventional news media) that they can easily check out if they want to see the truth. But many Russians do not have the means to see anything other than state sponsored media. But even with unbiased news they may still cling to the fantasy world in order not to have been wrong in their world view.


----------



## Polly Wog (May 27, 2022)

And some have a very strong tribal or ethnic group hierarchy. Barbarianish. From hunns to buns heathens abound. Many people I know believe what they believe no matter what. They won't even search for corroborating evidence. Or even evidence at all. Kirril believes God is behind them. The younger more progressive population not so much. Like here in the states I see no good conclusion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

When the last of the old KGB pass away, then Russia can change. The communist party died along with it's ideology, but the KGB remained and took over the levers of power, were reincarnated as the FSB and again they expanded and they along with the massive federal internal security police were the new instruments of central state control. They keep the regions and republics from flying apart by eliminating opposition and independence movements. They maintain the Russian empire and without them it would fly apart, it was and is an empire of conquest and Russian ethnic domination. 

They need buffer states under their control to isolate the population and cut them off from the outside world and it's pernicious global influences and liberal democratic ideas. Liberal democracy would mean the dissolution of much of the Russian empire, even portions in European Russia and some of the republics west of the Urals for sure, especially if they could form into a larger state or economic unit with access to the Pacific and the cooperation of Japan and other powers in the region like China.


It ain't just Putin who has to go, his cronies share his views and beliefs, they are Russian imperialists too. However the arising of liberal democracy means dissolution on one level or another, some republics will want to be free of Russia sooner or later.

*Putin’s Ex-Bodyguard Named Emergencies Minister l Sign Of Russian President’s Paranoia Amid War?*
79,539 views May 26, 2022 Russian President Vladimir Putin has appointed his former bodyguard, Major-General Alexander Kurenkov, as the new Emergencies Minister. Reportedly nicknamed 'the man without a face', 49-year-old Kurenkov has served in the FSB agency, the FSO as well as the National Guard. This comes after the previous head of the Russian Emergency Ministry, Yevgeny Zinichev, mysteriously died after falling 90 feet down the Kitabo-Oron waterfall while attempting to “save a man” in Siberia in September 2021. Is Putin paranoid about his inner circle?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

Escorted out of the meeting and out a window when the FSB hit squad arrives, but plane travel is sketchy to the far east of Russia with sanctions and all... Come comrade, look at the wonderful view out this high window...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Russian Official Demands Putin End War, Gets Escorted Out of Meeting


The Russian official read out an appeal to the president demanding the immediate withdrawal of troops from the territory of Ukraine.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

*'Russian goals have changed and are contradictory' | Richard Spencer*
54,156 views May 27, 2022 “The Russian goals have changed and are so contradictory that no one's quite clear what Putin is after.” Does Putin keep changing his goals of the invasion? Matt Chorley talks to Richard Spencer on Times Radio about what Putin wants.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2022)

printer said:


> It is everything about territory.


russia is a nation of animals led by a criminal fuck...i've lost what little respect i had for them since the war in Ukraine started.
there is a small possibility they could win this war, if the Ukrainians fuck up really badly...which i don't see them doing. they haven't fallen for russia's more transparent ploys, and i see no reason they would start to now. russia has more men to call up...untrained short timers with absolutley no motivation to fight the Ukrainians, unless they want to murder more civilians, and then loot their bombed homes and rape more old ladies and little girls, and probably little boys too...so call them all up, and lets get rid of the murdering baby rapists all at once...as more equipment floods into Ukraine, the army will use it, out ranging the decrepit russian antiques that are all they have left. once they have weapons with the range and accuracy, whats to stop them from destroying the russian supply depots and rail tracks that they use to feed the depots? then what the fuck are the russians going to do? oh yeah, they're going to die like dogs, in a ditch...where real dogs can piss on them, which is all the burial they deserve


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

printer said:


> But at the end of the day Russia will probably hold the Donbas due to the rivers and the bridges being blown. So the lines will be drawn and not much will cause them to change. My whole point was to bring some reality into the discussion. Sure seeing a bunch of jack in the boxes is fun but the Ukrainians are also bleeding on the soil. "We want to see the Russian army diminished." Sure they will be. But it is not like they will just take their remaining tanks and go home. They already rephrased their objectives as the main one liberating the Donbas. They are probably going to declare it Russian territory although that might take a while. Will the war be over soon as some have said? Probably not as the Russians and Nato will not keep dumping money into the conflict resulting in dollars and roubles going up in smoke. But for Russia losing would mean more than going broke, Putin's reign would be over. And I do not see him agreeing to that.


I agree with some of what you are saying, the Ukrainians aren't stupid. They will fight them to their natural defensive lines, where there are no such natural defenses they will use precision weapons, drones and a traditional armored assault with infantry on dug in positions. However I expect most of the Russian offensive power to be broken on the field in the east, if they retreat to defensive positions it will be because they are weak. Remember they will have trouble crossing those rivers in the east too and they might need to. 

I think the Ukrainians won't waste time on defensive positions in the east, they will pivot to the south where the going is easier and head for Mariupol dividing the Russian forces in half and cutting off the east from the south. Then the obvious move is the destruction of the bridge at Kerch and if they can't do it, it means Uncle Sam does not want it destroyed, unlikely. If they leave the east as it is for now and clear the rest of the country by cutting off the Russians in the south, they can revisit the rest of the east. 

The Ukrainians will be a much different army than the one they were fighting in the east these past 7 years, with their shoe string budget and old leftover Soviet arms. They might leave it to the drone crowd to play with, while they finish off the Russians in the south. They can enjoy a rain of small bombs and grenades on their trenches whenever they poke their heads out of their bunkers. That is another force that has been growing in leaps and bounds, the small drone guys who hover and drop stuff. We aren't hearing much about all those US military drones attack or recon either.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2022)

printer said:


> What will happen? The Russians will be entrenched in the Donbas and won't be routed. They will sell it as a victory and everybody at home will be happy the Nazi's were given a black eye. What if, what if? The Ukrainians are doing the best they can with what they got. And unlike the video games there is no ammunition faerie to automatically reload them. So they are just trying to keep the retreat lines open so that their main forces do not get encircled by the Russians. They only have one bridge to retreat on from Severodonetsk and Lysychansk. Once that area falls then the Russians blow the bridge and the gains are fixed for the duration. Then they can move their forces to the next objective like they did moving their artillery from Mariupol. Will they continue on to Odessa? It is foreseeable. Russian might may be diminished but it will take a lot more weapons on the Ukrainian side to win everything back.


then that's what the Ukrainians will get...do you seriously think the western world will let russia win? diy has become right about one thing i disagreed with him about...this has become a proxy war. Ukraine is our proxy, our champion, and we'll arm them to the teeth, armor them to the eyeballs, and give them so many supplies they won't have places to store them all, except in russian corpses...which is one of the few things there will be an abundance of. russia does not have the man power to maintain an occupation of the Donbas, or to maintain their existing occupation in Crimea. they may seize the territory, but maintaining it will bleed them dry. the Ukrainians are much better armed and equipped than they ever have been before, and they will stage strike after strike in any occupied territory until they have killed every russian on Ukrainian soil...and what the fuck will putin do about it? drop a nuke and invite retaliation from every nation in NATO, and from NATO itself? maybe, if he wants to see russia snuffed out like a candle.
this is an opportunity our intelligence community has been waiting for for decades, i doubt they'll let it pass without taking full advantage of it. with all the animosity the russian's have been building worldwide, i highly doubt the U.S. intelligence community is the only one spoiling to fuck the russians over. they have one enemy on the battle field, they have dozens behind the scenes....
you can say what you want...i wouldn't want to be in the position the russians are in right now...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2022)

printer said:


> Won't happen.


i think it will...it may take a year or two...but i think it will...and in the meantime, they still have syria to deal with, the Central African Republic, internal unrest from the eastern states, acts of sabotage across the entire country, and sanctions that are ruining their already minor league economy. at the same time, their actions are threatening the security of the worlds food supplies, which isn't earning them any fans, so they will have to deal with even more sanctions or direct actions from the nations that they will be starving, who will surely take what action against them that they can, when your people are already starving, what do you have to lose punching up at the ones starving you?


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think it will...it may take a year or two...but i think it will...and in the meantime, they still have syria to deal with, the Central African Republic, internal unrest from the eastern states, acts of sabotage across the entire country, and sanctions that are ruining their already minor league economy. at the same time, their actions are threatening the security of the worlds food supplies, which isn't earning them any fans, so they will have to deal with even more sanctions or direct actions from the nations that they will be starving, who will surely take what action against them that they can, when your people are already starving, what do you have to lose punching up at the ones starving you?


The Slaves have a history with waring with each other. In another 400 years time they will be doing the same thing.
Russia's economy is tiny, its about the same size as Australia's but with much, much more people and an even more difficult terrain and they have dealt with sanctions over and over again. No point looking at it from a Capitalist viewpoint. Are people starving because Putin unprovoked invaded his kinda own country (Kiev was the capital of Russia) or are they starving because the newly elected leader of Ukraine (who promised peaceful relations with Russia) publicly voiced he wanted to join Nato and Russia called in the Ukraine bluff? Or are they starving because America extended the war because they wanted their proxy war and a war is good for incumbent presidents? A combination and an escalation? Be nice when we have hindsight.


----------



## HGCC (May 28, 2022)

How long ago was Kiev the capital of Russia...

Its weird to blame people for being invaded, and to stick up for the invaders.


----------



## printer (May 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then that's what the Ukrainians will get...do you seriously think the western world will let russia win? diy has become right about one thing i disagreed with him about...this has become a proxy war. Ukraine is our proxy, our champion, and we'll arm them to the teeth, armor them to the eyeballs, and give them so many supplies they won't have places to store them all, except in russian corpses...which is one of the few things there will be an abundance of. russia does not have the man power to maintain an occupation of the Donbas, or to maintain their existing occupation in Crimea. they may seize the territory, but maintaining it will bleed them dry. the Ukrainians are much better armed and equipped than they ever have been before, and they will stage strike after strike in any occupied territory until they have killed every russian on Ukrainian soil...and what the fuck will putin do about it? drop a nuke and invite retaliation from every nation in NATO, and from NATO itself? maybe, if he wants to see russia snuffed out like a candle.
> this is an opportunity our intelligence community has been waiting for for decades, i doubt they'll let it pass without taking full advantage of it. with all the animosity the russian's have been building worldwide, i highly doubt the U.S. intelligence community is the only one spoiling to fuck the russians over. they have one enemy on the battle field, they have dozens behind the scenes....
> you can say what you want...i wouldn't want to be in the position the russians are in right now...


As Americans have found, winning a war can be easy. Winning the peace, not so much. But the Russians are good at that as they use brutal techniques. And they will put their puppets in power and have local spies everywhere. It will turn out as we thought the war was going to end after the first few days. Russia will have another Afghanistan on their hands but the other side will look just like them which will make keeping control harder. 

?But that does not change the current situation. Russia has to take Donbas, if they get that they can move forces to the south. If they are so depleted they will just sit tight until they have restocked and then try again. It could be 5, 10, 20 years if a Putin type is in power. The only way this can really change is in changing Russian society. Hopefully the young displaces the old. The problem with that is it might take generations. And in that time they may get another Nationalist leader that convinces the new generation.


----------



## printer (May 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> The Slaves have a history with waring with each other. In another 400 years time they will be doing the same thing.
> Russia's economy is tiny, its about the same size as Australia's but with much, much more people and an even more difficult terrain and they have dealt with sanctions over and over again. No point looking at it from a Capitalist viewpoint. Are people starving because Putin unprovoked invaded his kinda own country (Kiev was the capital of Russia) or are they starving because the newly elected leader of Ukraine (who promised peaceful relations with Russia) publicly voiced he wanted to join Nato and Russia called in the Ukraine bluff? Or are they starving because America extended the war because they wanted their proxy war and a war is good for incumbent presidents? A combination and an escalation? Be nice when we have hindsight.


How about the West wants to put down the thought that a nation with a bigger army can take over a lessor nation? Sometimes I wonder about you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2022)

printer said:


> As Americans have found, winning a war can be easy. Winning the peace, not so much. But the Russians are good at that as they use brutal techniques. And they will put their puppets in power and have local spies everywhere. It will turn out as we thought the war was going to end after the first few days. Russia will have another Afghanistan on their hands but the other side will look just like them which will make keeping control harder.
> 
> ?But that does not change the current situation. Russia has to take Donbas, if they get that they can move forces to the south. If they are so depleted they will just sit tight until they have restocked and then try again. It could be 5, 10, 20 years if a Putin type is in power. The only way this can really change is in changing Russian society. Hopefully the young displaces the old. The problem with that is it might take generations. And in that time they may get another Nationalist leader that convinces the new generation.


Vlad's main problem won't be maintaining fixed defenses in the east, it will be holding the south for now. I don't think eventually, the east can be held with fixed defensive positions, the Ukrainians will have the power to break trough them by the end of summer. I think it will resemble the historic situation in the east, while the rest of the country is cleared, why try to crack a tough nut when there are so many easier targets to destroy first? The situation in the east has been going on for 7 years and the war has alienated many of the Russian speakers in the region from Russia. They recently expanded their territorial gains and when Vlad gets all of Donbass Oblast, he will declare victory and try for peace, good luck with that!

When the Ukrainians drive for Mariupol, they might want to come out from behind those defensive positions in the east to intervene, or watch the bridge at Kerch destroyed and them divided east from the south.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2022)

printer said:


> As Americans have found, winning a war can be easy. Winning the peace, not so much. But the Russians are good at that as they use brutal techniques. And they will put their puppets in power and have local spies everywhere. It will turn out as we thought the war was going to end after the first few days. Russia will have another Afghanistan on their hands but the other side will look just like them which will make keeping control harder.
> 
> ?But that does not change the current situation. Russia has to take Donbas, if they get that they can move forces to the south. If they are so depleted they will just sit tight until they have restocked and then try again. It could be 5, 10, 20 years if a Putin type is in power. The only way this can really change is in changing Russian society. Hopefully the young displaces the old. The problem with that is it might take generations. And in that time they may get another Nationalist leader that convinces the new generation.


they may take some territory in Donbas, but they can't keep it, not anymore. they won't have the man power to keep replacing the guards who will disappear on a nightly basis...the puppets they will put in place will have to have heavy security at all times, or they will end up dead at the first opportunity. Ukraine is a pretty large country, with a well educated, well trained, and motivated pool of people to call on, most of whom will have absolutely no problem killing russians like they were rabid dogs...which is appropriate.
if the west doesn't arm the Ukrainians well enough to do the job, then everything we have poured into Ukraine is already wasted...this is the best shot we have outside of open warfare to get rid of putin and the threat russia poses to world security, i can't believe we would let it slip past. if we have any sense whatever, we'll dump arms and armor, and intelligence and training into Ukraine till they have what they need to do the job.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2022)

printer said:


> How about the West wants to put down the thought that a nation with a bigger army can take over a lessor nation? Sometimes I wonder about you.


https://abcnews.go.com/Technology/DyeHard/story?id=3271207&page=1

https://web.stanford.edu/class/polisci211z/2.2/Mack WP 1975 Asymm Conf.pdf


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 28, 2022)

Dig those pin drop mapping on the orcs ….


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2022)

The Ukrainians are fighting defensive battle and trading ground in exchange for destroying Russian equipment and killing Russians as they advance. They might withdraw to the other side of the river, a natural defense, but will make Russia pay for it in destroyed BTGs at the usual ratio of 2 or 3 to one or more. Most of their forces are concentrated where they are making gains in the east.

Meanwhile there are better targets of opportunity defend where they are strong and advancing and attack where they are weak. It looks like they are surrounded and they are, in a small isolated place, but the Russian defensive lines are a long arc with few troops and the Ukrainians have much shorter lines of communications and can concentrate more force with fewer men. The Ukrainians are still playing a waiting game as far as I can see, waiting for the Russians to be ground down in offensive attacks and waiting for more allied equipment and an overwhelming advantage, before beginning their offensive phase this summer.

It is the same situation as around Kyiv, the ground and weapons are different, instead of Javelins and NLAWs, it's long range artillery and missile systems for the wide open spaces. The principle remains the same, use maneuver and trade ground for tactical advantage and to destroy 3 times as many of them attacking as you lose yourself will lose defending. They know what their objectives and plans are, it is no secret and they know what their manpower and equipment reserves are too. They also know they already destroyed 40% of what Vlad started with and that he now has thrown in 80% of his total ground combat power. They know their morale is rock bottom, their logistics weak and their communications suck, they also have few secrets hidden from us and can't do a thing on the battlefield with out the Ukrainians knowing all about it.

It won't be quick and it won't be easy, but it won't take years either. If they fight them to their defensive positions in Donbass then cause trouble in Belarus with the rebels fighting in Ukraine to draw away forces from the east. There are many things that can stretch Vlad's remaining army to the breaking point, including trouble in Georgia. I'd be lighting fires all around and inside his evil empire, to draw troops and resources away from eastern Ukraine, before going in for the kill, using precision munitions and more drones than they could count.






*Update from Ukraine | Smart Move from Ukrainian Army*


----------



## Grandpapy (May 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *'Russian goals have changed and are contradictory' | Richard Spencer*
> 54,156 views May 27, 2022 “The Russian goals have changed and are so contradictory that no one's quite clear what Putin is after.” Does Putin keep changing his goals of the invasion? Matt Chorley talks to Richard Spencer on Times Radio about what Putin wants.


I still think he's waiting for Trumps indictment for the fireworks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they may take some territory in Donbas, but they can't keep it, not anymore. they won't have the man power to keep replacing the guards who will disappear on a nightly basis...the puppets they will put in place will have to have heavy security at all times, or they will end up dead at the first opportunity. Ukraine is a pretty large country, with a well educated, well trained, and motivated pool of people to call on, most of whom will have absolutely no problem killing russians like they were rabid dogs...which is appropriate.
> if the west doesn't arm the Ukrainians well enough to do the job, then everything we have poured into Ukraine is already wasted...this is the best shot we have outside of open warfare to get rid of putin and the threat russia poses to world security, i can't believe we would let it slip past. if we have any sense whatever, we'll dump arms and armor, and intelligence and training into Ukraine till they have what they need to do the job.


If uncle Sam pulls the Plug on the Ukrainians or throttles them out of fear of Putin, their name will be shit with allies, no one will have the slightest confidence with Uncle Sam at their back, if he puts a knife in Ukraine's. I believe Joe is playing the smart game with Vlad and staying inside the lines of traditional cold war proxy fights. He doesn't need to, the Pentagon and CIA have assessed the situation and told him what the Ukrainians need to win and how to achieve the objective of destroying the Russian army. It might look like he is reluctant to arm the Ukrainians and perhaps they are somewhat complacent in this or perhaps not. But if MLRS units suddenly show up at the right time and place, it might shock the Russians and leave them no time to adapt tactically. If they were introduced piecemeal before the decisive strike, the Russians would adapt their tactical dispositions to accommodate it as much as possible. The Ukrainians might not be completely happy with this, but the slow motion action in Washington and the shift of focus to Asia tells me something.

The Russian made the mistake of feeding their remaining forces into the east piecemeal and it allowed the Ukrainians to adapt as they started their offense before they were really ready with overwhelming force. Instead the Ukrainians destroyed BTGs one at a time as they were feed into the cauldron.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I still think he's waiting for Trumps indictment for the fireworks.


I think they might actually both go down at around the same time, they will interrupt the news of Trump's trial for sedition with a report from Moscow. Vlad was skydiving for his latest manly video when the parachute failed to open and he and the cameraman were killed...


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5140546View attachment 5140547


Tribalism works both ways. Why isn't the government providing this to the army becomes the logical question she neither asks or answers.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5140546View attachment 5140547


fuck those russian women, and fuck those russian soldiers...she said "it seems the whole world is aiding out great enemies"....that would stop and make me think a bit if i said that...WHY is the whole world against me? WHY would practically the entire planet take my enemies side in this? but that doesn't occur to russians, a people so convinced of their own superiority that they assume the ENTIRE FUCKING PLANET is wrong, and they're right....so they're not just murderers, thieves, and rapist, they're self assured, sanctimonious murderers, thieves, and rapist...i hope they get all the wheel chairs they will need, i think it's going to be a lot


----------



## printer (May 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck those russian women, and fuck those russian soldiers...she said "it seems the whole world is aiding out great enemies"....that would stop and make me think a bit if i said that...WHY is the whole world against me? WHY would practically the entire planet take my enemies side in this? but that doesn't occur to russians, a people so convinced of their own superiority that they assume the ENTIRE FUCKING PLANET is wrong, and they're right....so they're not just murderers, thieves, and rapist, they're self assured, sanctimonious murderers, thieves, and rapist...i hope they get all the wheel chairs they will need, i think it's going to be a lot


I got my bike going today and went out for a warm up ride in order to get my sorry ass used to being in the seat again. Along the way I saw a car pull over and only the right brake light was working. I stopped at the driver's door and said the middle brake light and left light was out. (I tell drivers if possible about their brake lights) No idea which country but the guy had a eastern European accent. He told me his brake lights were working and there is no middle brake light. I said I just saw him stopping and only one light was working. His lady friend started saying the lights were working also. I said the middle light at the back window was a brake light and the guy tells me (and her also) that it was not a brake light. I said I just try and tell people rather than have them giving a cop to pull them over. Then the guy says he remembers me at the Tim Hortons (doughnut place) where I told another person the same thing. Really? I don't hang out there much, hey, it could have been me.

But of course I would be wrong about it when I can see the back of the car and they could not. I guess some people can not see the logic of it. The woman, as kindly as she is may not see the logic of her countrymen getting hurt because they invaded another country. "But our guys are getting rid of the Nazi's. Oh right, I forgot. And the Russian newspapers always say their troops do not shoot at civilian areas and only military targets. Funny how the cities get flattened though.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2022)

printer said:


> I got my bike going today and went out for a warm up ride in order to get my sorry ass used to being in the seat again. Along the way I saw a car pull over and only the right brake light was working. I stopped at the driver's door and said the middle brake light and left light was out. (I tell drivers if possible about their brake lights) No idea which country but the guy had a eastern European accent. He told me his brake lights were working and there is no middle brake light. I said I just saw him stopping and only one light was working. His lady friend started saying the lights were working also. I said the middle light at the back window was a brake light and the guy tells me (and her also) that it was not a brake light. I said I just try and tell people rather than have them giving a cop to pull them over. Then the guy says he remembers me at the Tim Hortons (doughnut place) where I told another person the same thing. Really? I don't hang out there much, hey, it could have been me.
> 
> But of course I would be wrong about it when I can see the back of the car and they could not. I guess some people can not see the logic of it. The woman, as kindly as she is may not see the logic of her countrymen getting hurt because they invaded another country. "But our guys are getting rid of the Nazi's. Oh right, I forgot. And the Russian newspapers always say their troops do not shoot at civilian areas and only military targets. Funny how the cities get flattened though.


I must ask about the bike.
Make, model, year and how do you like it?


----------



## printer (May 28, 2022)

*Ukrainian volunteer fighters in the east feel abandoned*
Stuck in their trenches, the Ukrainian volunteers lived off a potato per day as Russian forces pounded them with artillery and Grad rockets on a key eastern front line. Outnumbered, untrained and clutching only light weapons, the men prayed for the barrage to end — and for their own tanks to stop targeting the Russians.

“They [Russians] already know where we are, and when the Ukrainian tank shoots from our side it gives away our position,” said Serhi Lapko, their company commander, recalling the recent battle. “And they start firing back with everything — Grads, mortars.



“We shot 30 bullets and then they said, ‘You can’t get more; too expensive,’ ” Lapko said.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/uyxldb

The article goes on, it is originally from the Washington Post.

And the point being for all the Ukrainian kicking Russian butts and the Russians are so under-equipped, The Ukrainians would not be losing ground if they had all the equipment and ammo they need. "Oh, but they will get it soon." Well soon might be too late and the Russians will send more "soon" also. Just the stack of articles in Newsmax,

*  Russia Takes Small Cities, Aims to Widen East Ukraine Battle  *


Putin Willing to Discuss Resuming Ukrainian Grain Shipments
Defense Minister: Ukraine Receives Harpoon Missiles, Howitzers
Ukraine: Troops May Retreat From East as Russia Advances
Ukraine Fears Repeat of Mariupol Horrors in the Donbas
Russia Battles to Take Railroad Hub, Surrounds Major City
Ukraine: Russia Needs Huge Financial Resources for Military Operation
Ukraine Demands Germany Cut or Halt Nord Stream 1 Gas Flows
The thought that the Russians will lose may be comforting but the danger of them winning is still pretty good if the Ukrainians are fighting with one arm tied behind their backs.


----------



## printer (May 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I must ask about the bike.
> Make, model, year and how do you like it?


It is probably 30 years old, a Specialized bike. It is more a road bike, at the time it was called a crossover as it was between a mountain bike and a racer (oh times were simpler back then) no suspension, . I put some fenders on it and a more comfy seat. It is a fairly light bike for the time. I put a lot of miles on it and finally one side of the crank area puked onto the roadway. I knew there was a shudder in it when I peddled but I did not expect it to fail catastrophically. Because you need the right tools to replace the bearings there I took it in and $85 later it is running again. I probably will be riding it now until I wear out.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2022)

printer said:


> It is probably 30 years old, a Specialized bike. It is more a road bike, at the time it was called a crossover as it was between a mountain bike and a racer (oh times were simpler back then) no suspension, . I put some fenders on it and a more comfy seat. It is a fairly light bike for the time. I put a lot of miles on it and finally one side of the crank area puked onto the roadway. I knew there was a shudder in it when I peddled but I did not expect it to fail catastrophically. Because you need the right tools to replace the bearings there I took it in and $85 later it is running again. I probably will be riding it now until I wear out.


Oh. For some reason I imagined a motor. I want a fat tire job that will do ok on the sometimes unstable terrain of the Mojave.


----------



## printer (May 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Oh. For some reason I imagined a motor. I want a fat tire job that will do ok on the sometimes unstable terrain of the Mojave.


I have seen a few of those around here. They can really move.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 28, 2022)

printer said:


> How about the West wants to put down the thought that a nation with a bigger army can take over a lessor nation? Sometimes I wonder about you.


For sure there is that but why doesn't the world do anything when a western nation wants to attack a lessor nation?


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> For sure there is that but why doesn't the world do anything when a western nation wants to attack a lessor nation?


What is that nation leasing?


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 28, 2022)

HGCC said:


> How long ago was Kiev the capital of Russia...
> 
> Its weird to blame people for being invaded, and to stick up for the invaders.


I'm not blaming anyone just speculating what the historians will debate and have theories on in the decades to come. Hindsight is a wonderful thing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukrainian volunteer fighters in the east feel abandoned*
> Stuck in their trenches, the Ukrainian volunteers lived off a potato per day as Russian forces pounded them with artillery and Grad rockets on a key eastern front line. Outnumbered, untrained and clutching only light weapons, the men prayed for the barrage to end — and for their own tanks to stop targeting the Russians.
> 
> “They [Russians] already know where we are, and when the Ukrainian tank shoots from our side it gives away our position,” said Serhi Lapko, their company commander, recalling the recent battle. “And they start firing back with everything — Grads, mortars.
> ...


Canadians who volunteered with a private outfit told the same tale and left. I thought that your basic reservist has a minimum of 3 days training and others 3 weeks. There seem to be a lot of different kinds of units in Ukraine including several kinds or grades of reserve troops, regular army and regiments of elite troops, commando and special forces. I would imagine different units get different kinds of logistical support and some volunteer units don't get much at all or training either it would appear. They changed the law a few weeks ago in anticipation of the struggle in the east and allowed their territorials to serve anywhere in Ukraine, not just in their region as before.

War is Hell, never just and always a bad idea.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What is that nation leasing?


I'm sorry i don't understand your question?


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'm sorry i don't understand your question?


lessor does not mean lesser. Literacy is good.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> lessor does not mean lesser. Literacy is good.


I'm sure it is but i still don't understand your question.
What do you mean by leasing?



A lease is *a legal, binding contract outlining the terms under which one party agrees to rent property owned by another party*. It guarantees the tenant or lessee use of the property and guarantees the property owner or landlord regular payments for a specified period in exchange.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2022)

And if ya believe anything the Russians say yer nuts! Tell the French president that Ukraine will give up as much territory as France is willing to give up to a Russian colony on the Atlantic. Say give all of southern France to Russia? Then STFU about giving people to a fucking war criminal to do with as he pleases, as long as it's other people, peace at any price, even slavery.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Russia says it won’t use tactical nuclear weapons in Ukraine - BBC News*
136,072 views May 28, 2022 Russia’s ambassador to the UK has told the BBC that his country will not use tactical nuclear weapons in the war in Ukraine. Ambassador Andrey Kelin told the BBC’s Clive Myrie that Russia had very strict rules on the use of such weapons and they would normally only be deployed if the Russian state was in danger. It comes as Russia appears to be making significant gains on the battlefield in eastern Ukraine, where it is advancing on the strategic city of Severodonetsk. Martine Croxall presents BBC News at Ten reporting by Caroline Hawley.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'm sure it is but i still don't understand your question.
> What do you mean by leasing?
> 
> 
> ...


A lessor leases. By now I had expected you to consult a dictionary. I am disappoint.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 28, 2022)

are got ya, i wrote Lessor like Printer did. Im sure you will work it out.
Context is also a thing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2022)

*YOU THINK RUSSIA IS WINNING NOW IN UKRAINE? WELL - THINK AGAIN AFTER THIS || 2022*


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> are got ya i wrote Lessor like Printer did. Im sure you will work it out.


Actually DIY usually does that.
(edit) My bad; it was PJ.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Actually DIY usually does that.
> (edit) My bad; it was PJ.


I fuck up regularly and I hope not to stop anytime soon, for to fuck up is to live! The dead and Donald Trump never fuck up.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I fuck up regularly and I hope not to stop anytime soon, for to fuck up is to live! The dead and Donald Trump never fuck up.


I am more cowardly.


----------



## Polly Wog (May 28, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2022)

I reread and I don’t think I have spoken clearly. A lease originates with a lessor.


----------



## printer (May 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> For sure there is that but why doesn't the world do anything when a western nation wants to attack a lessor nation?


Say like when Afghanistan, Iraq or Libya were attacked? All three were justified to a lesser extent. The West were pretty good at war, not so good with the peace side of it. Mistakes were made in all three. Afghanistan should have been in and out with the goal of killing Bin Laden, Iraq they made the mistake of disbanding the army and securing all the weapons, Libya, I really do not understand how they thought things would not devolve. But these were places that, for better or worse, the UN was in general dissagreement (other than China, Russia, North Korea, Iran). But otherwise I do not recall many times a Western country invaded another country in the last 50 years. Yes there was Yugoslavia but that was because of the killing. I do not recall any Western country saying they want to invade the other country and make it a rump state.


----------



## printer (May 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Canadians who volunteered with a private outfit told the same tale and left. I thought that your basic reservist has a minimum of 3 days training and others 3 weeks. There seem to be a lot of different kinds of units in Ukraine including several kinds or grades of reserve troops, regular army and regiments of elite troops, commando and special forces. I would imagine different units get different kinds of logistical support and some volunteer units don't get much at all or training either it would appear. They changed the law a few weeks ago in anticipation of the struggle in the east and allowed their territorials to serve anywhere in Ukraine, not just in their region as before.
> 
> War is Hell, never just and always a bad idea.


I doubt the fighters would be as upset if they had more firepower to rain down on the Russians. A shower and clean cloths after 30 days would be nice.


----------



## printer (May 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I reread and I don’t think I have spoken clearly. A lease originates with a lessor.


My fault.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2022)

printer said:


> My fault.


Much love.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2022)

printer said:


> I doubt the fighters would be as upset if they had more firepower to rain down on the Russians. A shower and clean cloths after 30 days would be nice.


I also thought they were being rotated out of the line regularly, because I've seen it lot's of times in videos and reports. However, this is an emergency situation and it is all hands on deck, we've been pouring in lot's of aid and MRE's, someone is eating them and firing the artillery rounds too, we just sent more of those and the 20,000 we sent should be good for a few Russians and a 1000 pieces of equipment, if they can shoot as good as they say they can.

Dunno why Uncle Sam is holding back on those MLRS units, Zel asked for 1000, they seem pretty lackadaisical about the paper work, will sign it next week etc. If the Ukrainians had them they would be compelled to use them, perhaps before the Americans were ready and the Russian worn down. For sure having them and waiting for the right moment while the army is being chewed up would not be good for morale and could even cause political division. However mana from heaven at the right time in the form of MLRSs, many of which are already in Europe, some with allies, might be just the shock the Russians need after they are worn down and get hit all at once at a point breaking their lines and allowing the Ukrainians to get in among their rear and drive for a logistics hub.

We will see, but there is much we are not seeing and if we can't Vlad probably can't either, his spies have taken a beating in this war too, so have his drones lately.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Actually DIY usually does that.
> (edit) My bad; it was PJ.


To be honest, I consider myself horrible at spelling. I can write pretty well, but spellcheck is my friend. I do know the difference between the proper spellings of there/their/they're and its vs it's, but yeah lessor/lesser is (was) a problem for me. Your correction from this week will stick with me though, and I likely won't use the incorrect usage again. For that, I guess I should thank you kind sir. I enjoy improving myself, and you've helped me to do that.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> And if ya believe anything the Russians say yer nuts! Tell the French president that Ukraine will give up as much territory as France is willing to give up to a Russian colony on the Atlantic. Say give all of southern France to Russia? Then STFU about giving people to a fucking war criminal to do with as he pleases, as long as it's other people, peace at any price, even slavery.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


of course, putin's word is useless...he has lied his entire life, why the fuck would anyone trust him about anything, ever? he's better at it than trump, trump just lies out of habit, casually...putin lies with a malevolent purpose. his word changes with his situation, he may not use nukes now, because things are starting to look slightly better for him, but let shit go sideways for russia and they'll be back on the table the next day


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> To be honest, I consider myself horrible at spelling. I can write pretty well, but spellcheck is my friend. I do know the difference between the proper spellings of there/their/they're and its vs it's, but yeah lessor/lesser is (was) a problem for me. Your correction from this week will stick with me though, and I likely won't use the incorrect usage again. For that, I guess I should thank you kind sir. I enjoy improving myself, and you've helped me to do that.


I recently turned off the spellchicken. I did it because it refused to pass terms of art. My workload went up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2022)

printer said:


> I doubt the fighters would be as upset if they had more firepower to rain down on the Russians. A shower and clean cloths after 30 days would be nice.


being rotated off of the front lines for a spell would be even better, you can only take that kind of pressure for so long before it wears you out, makes mistakes for you...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> being rotated off of the front lines for a spell would be even better, you can only take that kind of pressure for so long before it wears you out, makes mistakes for you...


I believe they usually are, but this is the decisive battle and it's all hands on deck, the logistics seem uneven though and some units appear better supplied than others. It is a Helluva fight right now and the Russians are paying for their gains and being chewed up attacking a lot more than the Ukrainians and they are getting chewed on pretty good too. They will withdraw behind the river and natural defenses for now and attack in other places, forcing the Russians to move, chew up fuel and be vulnerable on the move. They have almost half the BTGs concentrated in their offensive in a small area, and it is coming up against a natural barrier of a river, meanwhile they are weak in other places.

This is gonna go on for months and it might be as late as July before the Ukrainians begin their offensive phase. We will know about it when the MLRS units arrive, so will the Russians and they might not be prepared for the Ukrainians getting a bunch at once.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2022)

US Talking With Ukraine About Delivering More Powerful Rocket Launchers


Pentagon officials say no decision has been made on Ukraine’s request for multiple launch systems even as Russian troops advance in Donbas




www.voanews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2022)

What can change the course of war, or why Ukraine needs MLRS and NATO-standard shells?


Kyiv expects from allies an important decision on armaments that, according to experts, could dramatically change the rules on the battlefield — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.net


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2022)

Ukraine update: As Ukraine begs for MLRS, here's a weapons system we absolutely shouldn't send them


No no no no no. Another weapon high on Ukraine's shopping list are Multiple Rocket Launch Systems (MLRS) such as the M270 made by Lockheed Martin which can strike a target 70 or more kilometers away, a three-fold increase over many of their current...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (May 29, 2022)

printer said:


> Say like when Afghanistan, Iraq or Libya were attacked? All three were justified to a lesser extent. The West were pretty good at war, not so good with the peace side of it. Mistakes were made in all three. Afghanistan should have been in and out with the goal of killing Bin Laden, Iraq they made the mistake of disbanding the army and securing all the weapons, Libya, I really do not understand how they thought things would not devolve. But these were places that, for better or worse, the UN was in general disagreement (other than China, Russia, North Korea, Iran). But otherwise I do not recall many times a Western country invaded another country in the last 50 years. Yes there was Yugoslavia but that was because of the killing. I do not recall any Western country saying they want to invade the other country and make it a rump state.


Iraq war went ahead against the UN wishes. Hence the US needed the Coalition of the Willing (and we did well on trade deals out of joining ). Reason was a lie- There was no weapons of mass destruction found just like French intelligence and the UN said.. We all know he did have them as America sold/gave them to him shortly after putting him in power but he had used them or sold them all, he used them mainly against the Kurds. World didn't jump and and down and the American oil companies moved in. ISIS was created.
Saddam executed so he couldn't talk.

Afghanistan was a strange one. Lots more to come out on that in the future i think. Afghanistan canceled pipeline. Saudi Arabia attacks the towers etc and America (including Australia) invades Afghanistan going after a man living in a cave who was not in any way shape or form part of the Government and a man whom they used to support. Not much world jumping up and down. Afghanistan is shattered and the gov in power before the invasion now has to battle ISIS.
Bin Laden executed so he couldn't talk.

Vietnam (my dad was Sergeant in this one). Another proxy war. America and its allies (including Australia) go against what the Vietnamese people want and support a leader who Buddhist monks were setting themselves on fire in protest of. The American and Australian people finally twigged that the war was unjustified, mainly through whistleblowers. Countries did not impose sanctions etc.. Vietnam reunites and is now a economic powerhouse.

Israel has nearly gobbled up all of Palestine. No world condemnation or sanctions and no American weapons going to the Palestinians fighting for their land. In fact the opposite as America weapons and masses of money are going to the invaders.

Its just interesting to see how the world seems to just back the strongest not just in military might but also the more powerful propaganda not what is often right. How the world has agreed with sanctions and funding against Russia is extraordinary. Its a warning for China.
Imagine if the world had came together to fight hunger and water shortages 10 or 20 years ago in the same way. Imagine if all refuges from war and famine were treated as Ukraines are.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Polly Wog (May 29, 2022)

Dam


----------



## Polly Wog (May 29, 2022)

Those people over there sure know how to hate.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 29, 2022)

printer said:


> Say like when Afghanistan, Iraq or Libya were attacked? All three were justified to a lesser extent. The West were pretty good at war, not so good with the peace side of it. Mistakes were made in all three. Afghanistan should have been in and out with the goal of killing Bin Laden, Iraq they made the mistake of disbanding the army and securing all the weapons, Libya, I really do not understand how they thought things would not devolve. But these were places that, for better or worse, the UN was in general dissagreement (other than China, Russia, North Korea, Iran). But otherwise I do not recall many times a Western country invaded another country in the last 50 years. Yes there was Yugoslavia but that was because of the killing. I do not recall any Western country saying they want to invade the other country and make it a rump state.


Absolutely,and the West always takes great pain to avoid civilian casualties though mistakes do occur,and when they do they openly admit and express regret for mistakes made which is breathtakingly different from the Russian war template which is random artillery everywhere to destroy all structures and kill or dislocate all civilians basically the definition of genocide. Almost 80 years after WW2 and the footage of Russian artillery lined up hub to hub is not much different to how the conduct warfare today,which prior to Feb. 24 I was under the impression that Russia was maybe a decade behind the West in military affairs but now it looks like 40 years to me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 29, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Those people over there sure know how to hate.


They are not bad at it in America either...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 29, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | Endless ruzzian blitzkrieg | Can they Win it?*


----------



## printer (May 29, 2022)

*Russians storm city, shell east Ukraine as Zelenskyy visits*
Ukrainian regional officials reported Russian forces “storming” Sievierodonetsk after trying unsuccessfully to encircle the city. The fighting knocked out power and cellphone service, and a humanitarian relief center could not operate because of the danger, the mayor said.

Sievierodonetsk, located about 143 kilometers (89 miles) south of the Russian border, emerged in recent days as the epicenter of Moscow’s quest to capture all of Ukraine’s industrial Donbas region. Russia also stepped up its efforts to take nearby Lysychansk, where civilians rushed to escape persistent shelling.









Ukraine, Russia battle in the east as Zelenskyy visits front


POKROVSK, Ukraine (AP) — Russian and Ukrainian troops traded blows in fierce close-quarter combat Sunday in an eastern Ukrainian city as Moscow’s soldiers, supported by intense shelling, attempted …




thehill.com


----------



## printer (May 29, 2022)

You have to laugh.
*Russian Ambassador Kelin: Moscow never wanted to capture Kyiv*
Russia has no goal to capture Kyiv. This was stated by Russian Ambassador to the UK Andrey Kelin in an interview with the BBC.

“None of our leaders, neither the president nor anyone else, has ever said that we would like to capture Kyiv. I do not believe that it is possible to capture or occupy Kyiv. This is a big city, ”TASS quoted Kelin as saying.

He also added that he sees no need to increase the number of Russian troops in Ukraine. According to the Russian ambassador, Russia intends to continue conducting the special operation by conventional means (in accordance with international law, without the use of weapons of mass destruction - approx. URA.RU).

Earlier, the Kremlin assured that there would be no general mobilization in Russia . Russia launched a special operation to demilitarize and denazify Ukraine on February 24. Its goal is to protect the inhabitants of Donbass from the long-term genocide to which they were subjected by the military of Ukraine and the national battalions. Russian President Vladimir Putin has repeatedly stressed that Russia has no plans to occupy Ukraine.








Посол РФ Келин: Москва никогда не желала захватить Киев


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 29, 2022)

*Why Europe should not fall for Putin's peace trap | Michael Clarke*
71,869 views May 29, 2022 "Putin may, as he will grab whatever he can in the next few weeks in the Donbas, make a peace offer mainly to the Europeans." RUSI director general Michael Clarke says his main worry is that Europeans agree to a Russian peace offer and then lean on Kyiv to accept it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 29, 2022)

Looks like a bigger display for next year with the arrival of MLRS, the Russians should freak out and stamp their feet, even hold their breath until they turn blue... Now how many did the send and was it the junk ones, send the junk ones too, they can adapt them to trucks and Uncle Sam is getting rid of 14,000 heavy military trucks, replacing them.

Throttling the Ukrainians is not a good idea, unless it has some larger purpose, Uncle Sam allocated $40 billion for the fuck job and Ukraine can't destroy the Russian army for America and NATO of a shoe string. The EU and others have been pouring arms and cash in too, except the Germans are near useless for heavy arms, way too slow in delivering. However, when it does suddenly show up, it will fuck up the Russians very badly.
*The orcish tanks in Kyiv*


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 29, 2022)

T-62’s will be a glaring 50 year old scrap heap … maybe when Ukraine rebuilds it will have a memorial orc museum with Russian relics.

And that so called “ laser wonder weapon “ ? - sounds more like a fantasy wish list item. VLAD and his cronies spent all the dough on caviar and mega yachts .

Ironically , the U.S. and other military suppliers are flexing how well *our systems *and *how capable they are *right on the battlefield. 
The Ukrainians must reduce their thermobaric units quickly as they can , as it seems Russians love to create “ scatter shot “ type weapons .
Like cluster and such.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 29, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Those people over there sure know how to hate.


History of Europe. Greed.


----------



## Polly Wog (May 29, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> History of Europe. Greed.


I really enjoy history and prehistory. One of the main reasons homos are here as we were the best killers around. Those poor denisovans etc never stood a chance. There's a reason we bred with various other hominids, war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 29, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> T-62’s will be a glaring 50 year old scrap heap … maybe when Ukraine rebuilds it will have a memorial orc museum with Russian relics.
> 
> And that so called “ laser wonder weapon “ ? - sounds more like a fantasy wish list item. VLAD and his cronies spent all the dough on caviar and mega yachts .
> 
> ...


More artillery and enough MLRS units to make a decisive difference, allow breakthroughs and maneuver towards their logistics hubs where terrain is favorable. When their army is worn down enough, they are still attacking soaking up casualties for minimal defender losses, still being ground down, one BTG at a time. They might wait for enough MLRS units to arrive and train for a spell, if you introduce a new weapon onto the battlefield, it is an axiom that you do it in sufficient numbers to change the tactical situation dramatically, before the enemy can react and adapt. You need enough to make a difference a dribble of a dozen units would be bullshit, they need hundreds and more artillery too, they should be training new troops for this eventuality now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 29, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> T-62’s will be a glaring 50 year old scrap heap … maybe when Ukraine rebuilds it will have a memorial orc museum with Russian relics.
> 
> And that so called “ laser wonder weapon “ ? - sounds more like a fantasy wish list item. VLAD and his cronies spent all the dough on caviar and mega yachts .
> 
> ...


The Ukrainians are the best bet Uncle Sam had since WW2, they can't destroy the Russian army on a shoestring for America. That $40 billion in aid should be able to buy them something other than defensive shit, though many anti tank missiles are being used in the east now as the Russians attack defenses in villages and forests.

There might even be a prospect of the aid being paid back, between Russian Money and Ukrainian gas, besides it's an investment every tank destroyed is one less NATO has to worry about or spend money defending against. The army he was going to throw against Europe is being thrown against Ukraine and being destroyed. Europe won't need the weapons it is giving them and by the time Vlad equips another army they will be obsolete. America has 14,000 heavy military trucks it is replacing for instance and there are a ton of TOW missile systems laying around. Shit Uncle Sam is gonna replace the AR15 and will have plenty to sell cheap soon, along with the .227 ammo for them.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 29, 2022)

Seen a video ( should have posted it ) of a ukrainian ambush on a vehicle convoy of orcs ( Russian POV ) .
It was a mess - taking fire and no one telling them how and where to position. POV *IDIOT *would show barrel of his automatic weapon freely “ facing “ his comrades ( no weapon discipline) numerous times as their team wanders and stands along berm. Most of the squad was turned away from actual Ukrainian fire and aimlessly cower without cover.

It was insane that camera view was literally their gun barrel swinging back to and from their own guys - amazingly nobody was shot .
Reminds me of those ol’ paintball games I used to play with guys that never have done it. They cluster together .


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> I really enjoy history and prehistory. One of the main reasons homos are here as we were the best killers around. Those poor denisovans etc never stood a chance. There's a reason we bred with various other hominids, war.


I don’t understand the last sentence. Please expound.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t understand the last sentence. Please expound.


Blame the primate genetics


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Blame the primate genetics


The interbreeding for war has my attention.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 29, 2022)

*Leaked Russian Intel Exposes Massive Weakness In The Russian Military*


----------



## Polly Wog (May 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t understand the last sentence. Please expound.


The expansion of tribes required many to raid villages and kill or enslave the younger men and women. Chimpanzees wars are similar. It's about relatives and the most basic level.


----------



## Polly Wog (May 29, 2022)

Prehistoric Carnage Site Is Evidence of Earliest Warfare


Discovery of 27 skeletons in Kenya point to the primal origins of conflict




www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## Polly Wog (May 29, 2022)

Kinda like today.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2022)

Wait what?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Kinda like today.


Humans have not evolved much since then, our social structures and technologies have though. It started ten thousand years ago when some people switched from hunter gathers, to growing crops. When the technology of gardening and farming took off it changed society and caused us to live in larger communities, property rights became important and kings to administer them. Every new technology warps and changes human society, that actually evolved to to live a tribal existence of families and clans of a few hundred families at most. The printing press profoundly changed human society, as did the telegraph and steam engine, every significant technology does, including contraception and female emancipation.


----------



## xtsho (May 30, 2022)

Oregon here ready to join the war effort with our newest attack sub. Time to kick some Commie ass. Go Ducks!









USS Oregon joins Navy fleet, first namesake submarine for state in a century


It marked the Navy’s first in-person commission ceremony since 2019, due to the pandemic. Oregon Gov. Kate Brown, who said she felt at home with the mist and overcast skies, urged the crew members to embrace the traits Oregonian residents possess, including a sense of adventure as well as being...




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

*'Putin can do nothing without blackmail in West' | Andrei Kurkov*
13,155 views May 30, 2022 "Putin is in a hurry to take the whole regions of Donbas, Donetsk and Luhansk and it looks like then there will be a pause." Ukrainian author Andrei Kurkov says Putin will drag the war into winter to blackmail the West with energy supplies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

I think someone in Ukraine will blow up that gas pipeline running through Ukraine to Europe and it won't get repaired. It will remove the temptation for Germany and others to deal with Putin. They might have their Belarusian allies attack the gas hub to Europe with mortars, inside Belarus and cut Europe off completely from Russian gas, don't claim responsibility. Make it clear there will be no Russian deals with Europe to sell out Ukraine for cheap gas, or because someone is a chicken shit. Make it clear to the Germans and others that their energy supplies are not just in Putin's hands and radical elements in war torn Ukraine took matters into their own hands. Ukraine has a good prospect of being Europe's energy supplier in the not too distant future and could potentially cut Russia out of the market altogether.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

I believe before the war the Russians were selling an average of couple of billion euros of gas to Europe a day, plus oil. Ukraine it is estimated could replace this for a decade at least, if it were developed and we can help to do that rapidly, while a short pipeline is built to connect to the existing ones that used to carry Russian gas. Demand for gas and petroleum in Europe should shrink quite a bit over the next decade with EVs and green new grids using renewables and energy storage. The petrochemical industry will still need to be supplied though and Ukrainian gas and oil could do that for a long time. It would be wise for them to develop and sell the gas to Europe ASAP and have the Norwegians advise them on how to manage the wealth, Zelenskiy is smart enough to like that idea, after the country is restored. 

If they get close to a trillion of Russian seized assets, loans and develop their gas resources while rebuilding their country, they will be the most prosperous country in Europe with a post war boom fueled by reconstruction and gas development. If Ukraine hauls in a half a trillion Euros a year, say 2 years from now on gas and oil sales, plus agriculture, then with an educated population and good government they should become a powerhouse in 5 years and Russia would never dare fuck with them as the strongest economy in Europe and manufacturer of first class weapons systems that even Uncle Sam buys!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Oregon here ready to join the war effort with our newest attack sub. Time to kick some Commie ass. Go Ducks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Overcast skies are good for Russian satellites, they can't see though clouds, so all such commissioning's might be done with the weather forecast in mind. Every American missile sub can reduce the Russian population by 90% by itself, the UK and France have them too. We have the world oceans wired for sound and have for over 50 years, our nukes are escorted by attack subs and their's are shadowed by ours, we know where they are and they don't know where we are. Moscow and St. Petersburg would look like strobe lights going off, with multiple nukes from multiple systems and multiple countries!

I don't think Vlad is mad enough to play chicken with that.


----------



## xtsho (May 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Overcast skies are good for Russian satellites, they can't see though clouds, so all such commissioning's might be done with the weather forecast in mind. Every American missile sub can reduce the Russian population by 90% by itself, the UK and France have them too. We have the world oceans wired for sound and have for over 50 years, our nukes are escorted by attack subs and their's are shadowed by ours, we know where they are and they don't know where we are. Moscow and St. Petersburg would look like strobe lights going off, with multiple nukes from multiple systems and multiple countries!
> 
> I don't think Vlad is mad enough to play chicken with that.


Russia has an old dilapidated military. People overestimated their ability significantly. As they're losing a significant amount of their outdated equipment in Ukraine we're deploying brand new state of the art weaponry. This entire Ukraine fiasco is the last breath of a dying relic. Putin attempted to make Russia relevant but instead all he did was hasten its demise.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 30, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Russia has an old dilapidated military. People overestimated their ability significantly. As they're losing a significant amount of their outdated equipment in Ukraine we're deploying brand new state of the art weaponry. This entire Ukraine fiasco is the last breath of a dying relic. Putin attempted to make Russia relevant but instead all he did was hasten its demise.


Your spot on w/the Russian military,however it's going to be a long road for the Ukranian's to shift from defense to offense,Russia has Kerson and Mariople and all land in between and pretty much controls a land bridge to Crimea,does Ukraine possess the man power to actually liberate this territory ?I have my doubts about that, defending is easier than attacking,Ukraine doesn't possess the air assets to advance and would probably suffer extreme casualty rates if and when the time to shift to attack comes,this being said I hope I'm wrong as this whole Russian aggression has been horrific as carried out and criminally cruel to Ukranian civilians and I sincerely hope Ukraine can retake all it's sovereign territory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

Don't bunch up when there is a drone overhead and don't piss off God!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Russian soldier instantly REGRETS giving Ukraine drone the finger as base is destroyed*
303,392 views May 30, 2022 A Russian soldier instantly regrets giving a Ukrainian drone the finger moments before the area is blown to hell in massive explosions. The footage, which appears to have been shot from a drone, shows what appeared to be Russian soldiers on the ground at a farmhouse, standing next to a military vehicle. The drone zooms in, at which point one of the soldiers appears to look up and spot it, raising his hand and giving it the finger. The footage then shows the area being blown up. 

The images were shared online by Anton Gerashchenko, an adviser to the Minister of Internal Affairs of Ukraine, along with the caption: "Zaporizhzhia region. The filigree work of the special forces of the 15th Main Directorate of the DVKR SBU [Security Service of Ukraine]." Ukrainian media have reported that the operation killed 82 Russian soldiers, although this figure has not been independently verified. The adviser reportedly said: *"The cost of such an attack copter -* *a drone made by the Aerorazvedka association - is only 35-40 thousand dollars. And the effect in terms of destroyed Russian equipment would be measured in billions of dollars a month." He added: "This is an inexpensive and effective method of fighting the occupiers."*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

Finally the IEDs! They should have learned something from the Afghan veterans who trained them, they were experts on IEDs and the hazard they present, having been on the receiving end. Why shoot up Russian convoys, when you can mine the roads hide in the woods far away and use a cellphone to set it off as they pass by. The guerillas can kill many Russian like this with little risk using IEDs and summer is guerilla warfare safari season, as they say there. The Russians have no night vision equipment, the Ukrainians do and can plant IEDs at night on the roads while the Russians sleep. Many are probably hiding in the areas the Russians are taking or occupying and it is forcing them to use harsh measures against the population.

In this war there are lot's of munitions laying around, like dug up mines and damaged artillery rounds from blown up tanks, all can be made into IED's, along with ANFO and the farms can supply plenty of that. Another dirt cheap way to destroy millions in Russian equipment with little risk, using an old cellphone and some junk explosives.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Ukraine forces AMBUSH Russian Typhoon with improvised road bomb*

154,499 views May 30, 2022 Ukrainian special ops soldiers destroy a Russian ‘Typhoon’ armoured vehicle with an improvised explosive device set up on a stretch of road.

The Command of the Special Operations Forces (SSO) of the Armed Forces of Ukraine said they destroyed a Russian ‘Typhoon’, a family of multi-functional armoured MRAP [Mine-Resistant Ambush Protected] vehicles manufactured by the Russian truck manufacturer Kamaz.

The Ukrainian military said the strike took place in the southern Ukrainian region of Kherson Oblast.

The SSO said: “Kherson region: we turned the enemy into torches.

“The enemy’s Kamaz ‘Typhoon’, destroyed by our personnel, burned along with its contents in an instant.

“Here is another example of a successful ambush carried out by members of the SSO of Ukraine. In the enemy's rear in the Kherson region, our soldiers set out on the routes of the Russian military equipment.

“After mining a section of the road, Ukrainian SSO operators waited for a truck with the occupiers to drive past and remotely detonated an improvised explosive device. The result of the work - completely destroyed enemy equipment and personnel.”


----------



## Polly Wog (May 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Humans have not evolved much since then, our social structures and technologies have though. It started ten thousand years ago when some people switched from hunter gathers, to growing crops. When the technology of gardening and farming took off it changed society and caused us to live in larger communities, property rights became important and kings to administer them. Every new technology warps and changes human society, that actually evolved to to live a tribal existence of families and clans of a few hundred families at most. The printing press profoundly changed human society, as did the telegraph and steam engine, every significant technology does, including contraception and female emancipation.


Actually farming started a bit earlier. I can share links if you like.


----------



## Polly Wog (May 30, 2022)

The best is the DNA tracking of evolution in humans. Amazing stuff.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Actually farming started a bit earlier. I can share links if you like.


Just a general number for when it took off, probably started as gardening and like weaving and pottery, was invented by women, while the guys hunted. They did the gathering too, of natural grains and such. North American Indians paddle a canoe into wild rice then hit it with paddles, filling the canoe with wild rice. They did agriculture too. Maize, beans and squash. It gives us the best picture of the transition from hunter gathers to agrarian societies and empires, like those found in central America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

*Ukraine War: On the frontline with the 93rd Brigade*
95,124 views May 30, 2022 Sky's Alex Crawford exclusively reports from the frontline with the 93rd Brigade in eastern Ukraine as they position rockets to strike Russian forces.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

*Analysis: Can Russia take the Donbas region?*
293,447 views May 30, 2022 Sky News' Defence and Security Analyst Prof Michael Clarke examines ongoing Russian efforts to seize the Donbas region.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

*U.S. will not send Ukraine rocket systems that can reach Russia, says Biden*

WASHINGTON, May 30 (Reuters) - The United States will not send Ukraine rocket systems that can reach into Russia, President Joe Biden said on Monday, as Ukraine pushes for longer-range weapons system to help in its fight.

Ukrainian officials have been asking allies for longer-range systems including the Multiple Launch Rocket System, or MLRS, that can fire a barrage of rockets hundreds of miles away.

read more


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

I can hear the republicans now! CHICKEN JOE! Let the Ukrainians destroy the Russian army with blood and on a shoe string. So what are they to spend the $40 billion on Joe? Medical supplies? Looks like Putin's threats work folks, or Joe knows something we don't, which he no doubt does. We will see, but this appears to be at odds to the stated policy, if Russia wants pieces of Ukraine, they will be sold down the river, cause it would upset the Russians I guess. I wouldn't blame them for blowing up every pipeline carrying Russian gas into Europe. 

Maybe Ukraine will develop stealth drones that can carry a few hundred kilos hundreds of miles using GPS to targets deep inside Russia, cities are easy to hit and so are oil refineries and even rail bridges with a 1 or 2 meter accuracy. They can be made cheap enough and they do make small jet engines about the size needed to power them on a one way trip to a pipeline hub in Russia or Belarus. These things are relatively easy to build and the brains can be bought online easily from China, they could even be made from common materials like fiberglass and foam. 

After this bullshit they will want to make their own arms and they are not under sanction, they will sell the parts faster to them, than the competed weapons. They are going to be increasingly using that aid to make their own shells and rockets. The parts are easy to obtain and cheaper than the arms, it creates jobs and the arms can be sold to others competing with those countries who won't send them. This bullshit produces the genesis of an arms industry. Why buy shit from Uncle Sam, if he is gonna throttle you, or pull the pin on you every time Russia causes shit and grief? As soon as I got my country back on it's feet after the war and got some revenue I would start making my own arms. They have had a large sampling of very effective advanced weapons and already make their own version of a stinger and effective anti tank missiles.









Biden will not supply Ukraine with long-range rockets that can hit Russia


Moscow has threatened retaliation if missiles are used against its territory but US plans to ship shorter range systems




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

*The Punisher Drone: The Ukrainian Drone that Russia Hates*


----------



## Jimdamick (May 30, 2022)

$ 50 bucks a day to die in Ukraine?

Russian Soldiers Refuse to Fight Due to Shrinking Paychecks: Report (msn.com)

They'd be better off working at a McDonalds

Oh!!!

That's right!!!!

There are no fucking McDonalds left in Russia!!!

Tough shit you assholes


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

Ukraine war student-turned-soldier: 'Friends die in your arms'


After trading university for combat in Kyiv, the young soldier is in the thick of fighting in Donbas.



www.bbc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2022)

Security Service of Ukraine: Russians ready to kill their generals that force soldiers to fight


VALENTYNA ROMANENKO - MONDAY,30 MAY, 2022, 10:02 The Security Service of Ukraine has evidence that Russian contract soldiers refuse to participate in the offensive because they are suffering significant losses.




news.yahoo.com





*Security Service of Ukraine: Russians ready to kill their generals that force soldiers to fight*

The Security Service of Ukraine has evidence that Russian contract soldiers refuse to participate in the offensive because they are suffering significant losses.

*Details:* According to the intelligence service, Russian contract soldiers in the Donetsk region have come close to shooting their general (district commander) Valeriy Solodchuk and his bodyguards, who arrived to quell the riot and force the "rejecters" to continue fighting.

The soldiers refused to obey the order and were ready to blow up the "high ranking guests." Therefore, the Russian general shamefully fled from the front line.

A member of the Russian military complains in a conversation with his wife that only a third of their brigade (over 600 people) remains, the rest have been killed or wounded.

*Quote:* "We have almost the entire battery refusing to fight. He [the general - ed.] began to wave the barrel, shoot: ‘I, he says, will kill you if you, do not f*ing go there! ... ‘ That was that. Here's a kid: ‘Go on, he says, kill us!’ F*ck, he got a grenade, pulled a pin out and says: ‘Come on, shoot me! He says, let's explode here together, he says.’

That’s that. Then the special forces also started poking at us with barrels, we poked the barrels back at them. In short, we all nearly f*ing shot each other. He got into his car, left… After these f*ing words, I don't want to stay here at all!"

*Previously:* The Security Service of Ukraine has released a hotline number - 2402 - for Russian occupiers seeking a way out of the war.

*We remind you* that the 90-day timeline set by the Putin regime for the so-called "special operation" runs out at the end of May. Russian contract soldiers who came to fight in Ukraine in February have grounds to "legally" leave the service. According to the Security Service of Ukraine, Russian contract soldiers are dreaming of leaving Ukraine.



*UK says Russia suffers devastating losses among lower-ranked officers*

LONDON (Reuters) - Russia appears to have suffered devastating losses amongst mid- and junior-ranking officers in its conflict with Ukraine, raising the prospect of weaker military effectiveness in future, Britain's defence ministry said on Monday.

Brigade and battalion commanders were probably deploying to the most dangerous positions while junior officers have had to lead low-level tactical actions, the ministry said on Twitter in its latest Defence Intelligence update.

"With multiple credible reports of localised mutinies amongst Russia's forces in Ukraine, a lack of experienced and credible platoon and company commanders is likely to result (in) a further decrease in morale and continued poor discipline," it said.

The loss of younger officers was likely to exacerbate Russia's problems in modernising its military command and control, the ministry said.

"More immediately, battalion tactical groups which are being reconstituted in Ukraine from survivors of multiple units are likely to be less effective due to a lack of junior leaders," it said.

Russian forces intensified attacks on Monday to capture Sievierodonetsk, a key city in Ukraine's southeastern Donbas region which Moscow is targeting having failed to take the capital Kyiv early in the war.

(Writing by William Schomberg; Editing by Kate Holton)


----------



## xtsho (May 30, 2022)

Whiplash in Russia. They thought they were moving forward. Too bad for the people just wanting to be part of the rest of the world.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

A friend in the UK said his grow light cost three times as much to use as it did a year ago. He's not sure he can run his lights any more. Back to buying herb.
Take that, Putin.
At least he doesn't live in Finland, where they are burning their pets to keep warm now.
Good thing, too, because they'll be eating them soon.
The West might be sitting in the dark, starving in a few years, but as long as it hurt's Vlad's feelings, it'll be worth it.
Maybe, if you have an extra dollar, invest in the Ruble.


----------



## ANC (May 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> A friend in the UK said his grow light cost three times as much to use as it did a year ago. He's not sure he can run his lights any more. Back to buying herb.
> Take that, Putin.
> At least he doesn't live in Finland, where they are burning their pets to keep warm now.
> Good thing, too, because they'll be eating them soon.
> ...


In war sacrifices have to be made and the Russian slave army is making them. The objective of the west is to destroy the Russian army with Ukrainian blood and our weapons. Russia is an imperialist country and is actually an empire of conquest, after Ukraine it will be Belarus and after that the internal republics. Ukraine and Belarus will cause liberal democracy in Russia, an iron curtain through the Slavic cultural world is impossible to implement. Russia cannot survive as a liberal democracy, it will lead to the dissolution of Russia.

Ukraine has lot's of gas and oil and will cut the Russians out of the European energy market, with a trillion in seized Russian money for reconstruction they should be an economic powerhouse in a few years. Russia will still be under the sanctions shithouse, Vlad fucked himself and his country with stupid imperial visions from the past, times change.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> A friend in the UK said his grow light cost three times as much to use as it did a year ago. He's not sure he can run his lights any more. Back to buying herb.
> Take that, Putin.
> At least he doesn't live in Finland, where they are burning their pets to keep warm now.
> Good thing, too, because they'll be eating them soon.
> ...


So you say give Russia Ukraine to make life more comfortable for the rest of the World?

You do it.
You invest in rubles
You suck Vlad's dick.

Not the rest of us that stand up for freedom

AT WHATEVER THE COST!!!!!!

Maybe I'll even eat these fucking things if I have to, but so be it






FUCK PUTIN/RUSSIA!!!!

(tell your friend to buy LED's & shut the fuck up  )


----------



## HGCC (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> A friend in the UK said his grow light cost three times as much to use as it did a year ago. He's not sure he can run his lights any more. Back to buying herb.
> Take that, Putin.
> At least he doesn't live in Finland, where they are burning their pets to keep warm now.
> Good thing, too, because they'll be eating them soon.
> ...


Can't help but notice the ruble is headed the way of the Zimbabwe dollar and their country looks to be falling apart.


----------



## Polly Wog (May 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Security Service of Ukraine: Russians ready to kill their generals that force soldiers to fight
> 
> 
> VALENTYNA ROMANENKO - MONDAY,30 MAY, 2022, 10:02 The Security Service of Ukraine has evidence that Russian contract soldiers refuse to participate in the offensive because they are suffering significant losses.
> ...


The only hope is people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> The only hope is people.


Armies collapse and crack under the strain, the lower the morale, the lower that point is, in terms of losses, if people believe what they are fighting for and their homes and families, it makes a big difference. Morale comes from the word moral, it is important to fight for what you believe is right and important, they say it makes a 3 to 1 difference in battle, motivation and a willingness to die are big factors.

The Russians are unlikely to panic any time soon, their slave style top down army is designed to whip the troops like cattle and they are slaughtered like cattle. However the Ukrainians are killing Russian officers of all ranks at an alarming rate and they have no sergeants to speak of and they function more as officer body guards. Also they are divided into BTGs which are independent commands and only a systemic issue like having fuel or logistics cut behind them could cause them to break. If they have no fuel they can't move, advance or retreat, or power their weapons systems. They won't sit in useless equipment getting shelled by long range artillery they will run, on foot and they are not infantry troops for the most part.

The American MLRS systems can allow the Ukrainians to reach out and touch their logistical and fuel hubs from much further away, they just need to get close. BTGs are often arrayed in depth and these MLRS can reach all the way to their rear and make the collapse of individual BTGs much easier.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

Fuck Putin, tell him he should have thought about that before he began his imperial adventure. This is being controlled by Putin, allow them to build their own systems then, missiles or heavy suicide drones and cruise missiles, they can build them themselves with our money and buy the fucking parts from China through western allies. Ukraine ain't under sanctions and can also make it's own 155mm & 152mm shells too. They have the capability to do this, not right away, but they are getting enough aid to begin, there are millions of women across the border in Poland who can make sub components there, or move back to Ukraine to work in these industries, if required, though most men in the country are currently unemployed.

Ukraine has the educated talent to do this not everybody is on the front line, only a small fraction of the population of 44 million. With allied aid, they can found their own defense industry, they already make manpads, antitank missiles and small drones. Shells first, then missile reloads for MLRS systems they have or capture or refurbish from Russian wrecks.

They have been getting lots of artillery though, from smaller countries too and with all the attention focused on MLRSs, it has been flying largely under the radar, along with the drones from a dozen different countries or more. Better weapons mean less Ukrainian blood and they will be pissed at chickenshit reluctant allies, so they will increasingly make their own, because parts and components are easier for them to get than finished weapons systems.






*US will not send long-range rockets for Ukraine to hit Russia, according to Biden*
11,766 views May 31, 2022 President Joe Biden said he doesn't plan to ship any rockets to Ukraine that could reach Russian territory. The Biden administration has wavered on whether to send advanced, long-range rocket systems amid concerns raised within the National Security Council that Ukraine could use the new weapons to carry out offensive attacks inside Russia, according to officials.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

Moscow is still reduced to glass along with 90% of the population, almost instantly, the rest won't take long to die. Nuclear blackmail by a mafia Don, if the UK escorts grain ships to feed the hungry, I'll nuke ya, bullshit. A threat like that requires a response, a very painful one for Russia. Every time they do it, a better weapons system is given to the Ukrainians to humiliate the fuckers even faster. More threats will mean cruse missiles for Ukraine and further nuclear threats might even mean they will have lend lease warheads on them, under Ukrainian control. You will know about it when the Ukrainians tell you about it, now STFU and die in Ukraine.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Russia develops new doomsday weapons*
Since 2018, #Russia has been working on upgrading its second-strike capabilities with an array of new, terrifying doomsday #weapons.


----------



## Polly Wog (May 31, 2022)

Religion


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

By the time they get to sell any of it Ukraine will have displaced their European market and demand will drop like a stone in a decade with EVs, green new grids with energy storage and renewables. It might remain in the ground like coal, with a steadily dwindling price on international markets. EVs are coming and most cars and light Trucks will be electric, because they will be cheaper to buy and run than ICE vehicles, which will be as hard to find, as old fashioned TVs are today.






*Russia's Catastrophic Oil & Gas Problem*


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> By the time they get to sell any of it Ukraine will have displaced their European market and demand will drop like a stone in a decade with EVs, green new grids with energy storage and renewables. It might remain in the ground like coal, with a steadily dwindling price on international markets. EVs are coming and most cars and light Trucks will be electric, because they will be cheaper to buy and run than ICE vehicles, which will be as hard to find, as old fashioned TVs are today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i see that coming too.....


----------



## GoatSoup (May 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> By the time they get to sell any of it Ukraine will have displaced their European market and demand will drop like a stone in a decade with EVs, green new grids with energy storage and renewables. It might remain in the ground like coal, with a steadily dwindling price on international markets. EVs are coming and most cars and light Trucks will be electric, because they will be cheaper to buy and run than ICE vehicles, which will be as hard to find, as old fashioned TVs are today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You beat me to posting this. Shows the real reason Puty wants the Donbas. It's not his love for the Russian minority, but his need to pay off his Oligarchy to keep his head! If the Ukraine can develop and export it's gas it's deep shit for Putin and the Russians!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> By the time they get to sell any of it Ukraine will have displaced their European market and demand will drop like a stone in a decade with EVs, green new grids with energy storage and renewables. It might remain in the ground like coal, with a steadily dwindling price on international markets. EVs are coming and most cars and light Trucks will be electric, because they will be cheaper to buy and run than ICE vehicles, which will be as hard to find, as old fashioned TVs are today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its going to take a while for that to happen, there is still a window of at least 10 years, maybe more like 20, that oil will remain a valuable resource. a lot of those recharging stations are still powered by coal or oil fired generators, and a lot of cities are still using NG. just the time frame for replacing all the existing infrastructure is at least ten years of work, and how many companies are there that are qualified to do most of it? this shit will happen, but it aint going to happen tomorrow...China still burns oil and coal, India, Pakistan
you think this is going to go away soon?
https://www.carbonbrief.org/mapped-worlds-coal-power-plants/


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> You beat me to posting this. Shows the real reason Puty wants the Donbas. It's not his love for the Russian minority, but his need to pay off his Oligarchy to keep his head! If the Ukraine can develop and export it's gas it's deep shit for Putin and the Russians!


i think the only reason he want Donbas is because of the coal that there...and some of it is radioactive too


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> its going to take a while for that to happen, there is still a window of at least 10 years, maybe more like 20, that oil will remain a valuable resource. a lot of those recharging stations are still powered by coal or oil fired generators, and a lot of cities are still using NG. just the time frame for replacing all the existing infrastructure is at least ten years of work, and how many companies are there that are qualified to do most of it? this shit will happen, but it aint going to happen tomorrow...China still burns oil and coal, India, Pakistan
> you think this is going to go away soon?
> https://www.carbonbrief.org/mapped-worlds-coal-power-plants/


Their European market will dry up and in the meantime they are creating a rich future enemy that might want some payback, or at least keep them weak, while the social forces they unleash on them bring them down. Most of Russia's brains will end up in prosperous Ukraine and they will all hate the regime in Moscow. Russia cannot become a liberal democratic country without coming apart at the seams in dissolution, it is internally still an empire of conquest and Russian domination of other ethnicities. The last time they came close to liberal democracy there was trouble in Chechnya and in other places. Putin's task was to repress this by corrupting local elections and eliminating opposition or ethnic nationalists and indigenous people. Since the collapse many Russians have been leaving the more remote eastern areas and some have gone native as the brits used to say.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 31, 2022)




----------



## topcat (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> A friend in the UK said his grow light cost three times as much to use as it did a year ago. He's not sure he can run his lights any more. Back to buying herb.
> Take that, Putin.
> At least he doesn't live in Finland, where they are burning their pets to keep warm now.
> Good thing, too, because they'll be eating them soon.
> ...


Is your friend named Jim? Because Jim says Paris isn't Paris isn't Paris anymore, is that true? Is ruble? No, is potato.


----------



## printer (May 31, 2022)

*Ambassador of the LPR announced the explosion at the Azot chemical plant in Severodonetsk*
A container with chemicals exploded at the Azot chemical plant in Severodonetsk (LPR). The incident was reported by the LPR Ambassador to Russia, Rodion Miroshnik.


“A container with chemicals was blown up at the Azot chemical plant. First, it's nitric acid. The territory of the plant is still controlled by formations of the Ukrainian regime,” Miroshnik wrote on Telegram.


Since February 24, a special operation of the Russian Federation has been carried out on the territory of Ukraine to demilitarize the country. As its main goal, Russian President Vladimir Putin declared the liberation of the republics of the LPR and the DPR.













Посол ЛНР заявил о взрыве на химкомбинате «Азот» в Северодонецке


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*OPEC Weighs Suspending Russia From Oil-Production Deal*
Some OPEC members are exploring the idea of stopping participation in the Russian oil production deal as Western sanctions and a partial European ban begin to reduce Moscow’s ability to pump more, the OPEC delegates said.

Exclusion of Russia from oil production targets is likely to pave the way for Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates and other producers in the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries to pump more crude. significantly, which the US and European nations forced them to do when the invasion of Ukraine sent oil prices soaring above $100 a barrel.








OPEC Weighs Suspending Russia From Oil-Production Deal - USTimesPost


Some OPEC members are exploring the idea of stopping participation in the Russian oil production deal as Western sanctions and a partial European ban begin




ustimespost.com


----------



## printer (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


>


that made me happy...nothing better than watching your enemies turn on themselves and save you the trouble of killing them...if they see russians walking home, they should just let them go, save their efforts for the stupid ones that stay


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Can't help but notice the ruble is headed the way of the Zimbabwe dollar and their country looks to be falling apart.


The Ruble has doubled it's value. up to 58 against the American dollar. While every country there is abandons the Petro dollar.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> A friend in the UK said his grow light cost three times as much to use as it did a year ago. He's not sure he can run his lights any more. Back to buying herb.
> Take that, Putin.
> At least he doesn't live in Finland, where they are burning their pets to keep warm now.
> Good thing, too, because they'll be eating them soon.
> ...


people in Finland are burning their pets to stay warm?  
more, please, you are fucking hilarious


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> By the time they get to sell any of it Ukraine will have displaced their European market and demand will drop like a stone in a decade with EVs, green new grids with energy storage and renewables. It might remain in the ground like coal, with a steadily dwindling price on international markets. EVs are coming and most cars and light Trucks will be electric, because they will be cheaper to buy and run than ICE vehicles, which will be as hard to find, as old fashioned TVs are today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except Russia has the needed elements to make the batteries.
Oooops, screwed again by bad planning!


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> people in Finland are burning their pets to stay warm?
> more, please, you are fucking hilarious


They just gonna sit and wait for Israel to finish the pipeline through Syria? LOL


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

topcat said:


> Is your friend named Jim? Because Jim says Paris isn't Paris isn't Paris anymore, is that true? Is ruble? No, is potato.


You seem 'special'.
I won't pick on you.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> people in Finland are burning their pets to stay warm?
> more, please, you are fucking hilarious


Well, the pets they can get ahold of. Even their pets know how dumb the Fins are.


----------



## printer (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> The Ruble has doubled it's value. up to 58 against the American dollar. While every country there is abandons the Petro dollar.


Worth a lot more when you can't spend them anywhere. Funny thing, no?


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Can't help but notice the ruble is headed the way of the Zimbabwe dollar and their country looks to be falling apart.


Even CNN can't pull off a successful lie about American errors. What part of 2 year high gives you trouble? 
Ruble at 2 year high


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

printer said:


> Worth a lot more when you can't spend them anywhere. Funny thing, no?


Doesn't much matter if your export balance was so very much higher than your import balance. Russia has full stores and lots of cheap gas.
And TONS of foreign currency because everyone has to conclude sale in Rubles.
They can spend the money every country in Europe is begging them to take.


----------



## printer (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Except Russia has the needed elements to make the batteries.
> Oooops, screwed again by bad planning!


Bad planning with a pipeline under the sea that will never be used.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

printer said:


> Bad planning with a pipeline under the sea that will never be used.


Pipeline leading to Europe. Through which Russia will put no gas.
Israel couldn't manage to get their hands on Syria... 
Why?
Russia.
LMAO


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> The Ruble has doubled it's value. up to 58 against the American dollar. While every country there is abandons the Petro dollar.


yeah bout that

1 Russian Ruble equals
0.016 United States Dollar

it did what


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Pipeline leading to Europe. Through which Russia will put no gas.
> Israel couldn't manage to get their hands on Syria...
> Why?
> Russia.
> LMAO


Isreal wants a change in leader ship in Syria, now the SDF want and that the Syrian Democratic Front....that includes Arab, Syrias, etc

try again


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah bout that
> 
> 1 Russian Ruble equals
> 0.016 United States Dollar
> ...


Check the link. Someone should tap the blind on the shoulder so they don't look so much like idiots at times.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> They just gonna sit and wait for Israel to finish the pipeline through Syria? LOL


they're going to buy NG from other sources...just like the rest of Europe, they're giving putin a big fat FUCK YOU...just like the rest of the world, except dictatorships and countries with abysmal human rights records, the only ones with no other choice than to deal with a nation of lying child rapist barbarians


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Isreal wants a change in leader ship in Syria, now the SDF want and that the Syrian Democratic Front....that includes Arab, Syrias, etc
> 
> try again


Israel wanted all of Syria and Russia said "go home, hymie"


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> The Ruble has doubled it's value. up to 58 against the American dollar. While every country there is abandons the Petro dollar.


no link...still waiting


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Well, the pets they can get ahold of. Even their pets know how dumb the Fins are.


about as dumb as a chimp in a graduation robe, i guess


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they're going to buy NG from other sources...just like the rest of Europe, they're giving putin a big fat FUCK YOU...just like the rest of the world, except dictatorships and countries with abysmal human rights records, the only ones with no other choice than to deal with a nation of lying child rapist barbarians


Sure....
Windmills will save Europe.
Brilliant thinking.
There is no point talking to you.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Israel wanted all of Syria and Russia said "go home, hymie"


Israel never invaded Syria......numb nuts they just held they're border during the civil war....try again


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> no link...still waiting


Still there. 
You're still blind and stupid.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Israel never invaded Syria......numb nuts they just held they're border during the civil war....try again


They tried like Hell, but Russia wouldn't let them.
That's the point.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

no link...already proved it to you


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> They tried like Hell, but Russia wouldn't let them.
> That's the point.


no they didn't comrade


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> about as dumb as a chimp in a graduation robe, i guess


I didn't start a fight with Russia...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> I didn't start a fight with Russia...


nope Russia started the fight with Ukraine, next


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Even CNN can't pull off a successful lie about American errors. What part of 2 year high gives you trouble?
> Ruble at 2 year high


that is hugely artificially jacked up, you know as well as i do that the ruble HAS to crash, and when it does, it's going to drive a hole through the basement into negative numbers....
putin has just about used up what reserves he has, countries won't do business with him, international corporations already abandonded their interests there, because none of them want to be seen condoning old lady raping, little girl raping, civilian killing, war crime committing russia...can you blame them?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> The Ruble has doubled it's value. up to 58 against the American dollar. While every country there is abandons the Petro dollar.


<<<<-----this post has no link


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

Ruble at 5 year high against the Euro
Another link proving you wrong.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Doesn't much matter if your export balance was so very much higher than your import balance. Russia has full stores and lots of cheap gas.
> And TONS of foreign currency because everyone has to conclude sale in Rubles.
> They can spend the money every country in Europe is begging them to take.


full stores? that why there are vids all over youtube about empty stores in russia, closed down malls, rising prices? who cares about cheap gas, there's nowhere to go, and nothing to buy when you get there


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

Another one
Another one


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> full stores? that why there are vids all over youtube about empty stores in russia, closed down malls, rising prices? who cares about cheap gas, there's nowhere to go, and nothing to buy when you get there


It's called propaganda.
Get a clue.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Poor retard, can't spot a link.


only retard is you comrade.......really need to stop looking at RU sites, makes ya dumber than a box of rocks


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

An excess of Cash, a pile of foreign cash from desperate countries begging for gas, and a record wheat crop....
Only a moron would think Russia is the one suffering.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Sure....
> Windmills will save Europe.
> Brilliant thinking.
> There is no point talking to you.


i cannot believe we finally agree about something, there is no point in talking to me, because i know you're so full of shit you stink upwind....putin and russia started this shit, and they're the ones that WILL pay for it, period. i hope as many russians starve to death as Ukrainians they murdered, and then i hope as many more get killed in the war, by real soldiers fighting for a good cause, the brutal end of putin's attemp at rusky mir....FUCK PUTIN, SLAVA UKRAINI


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> An excess of Cash, a pile of foreign cash from desperate countries begging for gas, and a stolen wheat crop....
> Only a moron would think Russia is the one suffering.


fify


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> only retard is you comrade.......really need to stop looking at RU sites, makes ya dumber than a box of rocks


Right. No argument, so you attack me.
You're obviously a genius


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Right. No argument, so you attack me.
> You're obviously a genius


and your a squirrel


----------



## Polly Wog (May 31, 2022)

Looks like a monkey to me.


----------



## printer (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Doesn't much matter if your export balance was so very much higher than your import balance. Russia has full stores and lots of cheap gas.
> And TONS of foreign currency because everyone has to conclude sale in Rubles.
> They can spend the money every country in Europe is begging them to take.


*Volgograd showed empty store shelves with toilet paper and towels*

As reported by Bloknot Volgograd, residents of the region can no longer fail to notice how rapidly the assortment in supermarkets is depleting. This time the attention of the reader Anna P. from Volgograd was attracted by the shelves, which usually contain toilet paper and towels. 

- There is no way to disguise the fact that there is almost no choice left. The paper stands with large gaps. These rolls grab like hot cakes, I confess, I myself took 12 pieces for 320 rubles - it's very cheap now, - said the woman.

Volgograd residents are embarrassed by the fact that Essity, a personal care product manufacturer, has previously announced its withdrawal from Russia due to the situation in Ukraine. It is this company that produces, among other things, Zewa toilet paper, which is very popular among our compatriots. And Volgograd residents are waiting with horror for what will happen when the company's goods run out in warehouses, if, with their presence, the shelves are already gaping with voids. 

Подробнее: https://bloknot--volgograd-ru.translate.goog/news/volgogradka-pokazala-pustye-polki-s-tualetnoy-buma-1476744?_x_tr_sl=ru&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en&_x_tr_pto=sc

* The special operation requires a lot of money, said Siluanov*

Russia's special military operation in Ukraine requires huge financial resources. This, according to "Interfax" , said the Minister of Finance of the Russian Federation Anton Siluanov.

“There are huge funds for pension provision: 600 billion this year, next year - one trillion, and the same volumes in the future. Money for conducting a special operation - huge resources are also needed. Citizens also need money to support the economy, the total amount of the so-called budget stimulus that we launched into the economy is eight trillion rubles. Huge funds. We need these resources to support the economy, support our citizens,” Siluanov said at a lecture at the Financial University.

Earlier, retired Russian general Vladimir Shamanov called one of the main mistakes made by the Russian command in the course of preparing a special military operation in Ukraine. He added that later Russia "managed to overcome this component."

On May 20, Deputy Prime Minister of the Russian government Marat Khusnullin said that it had created an operational headquarters to coordinate work to restore the liberated territories of Donbass and Ukraine. According to him, the tasks of the headquarters include the restoration of all roads and destroyed housing, as well as the economy of the affected territories.








Спецоперация требует огромных денег, заявил Силуанов


Российское правительство создало оперативный штаб по восстановлению освобожденных территорий Донбасса и Украины



www-trud-ru.translate.goog





And wait until the final bill comes. Russia will be paying for reconstruction on its side of the conflict and the Ukrainian side.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Except Russia has the needed elements to make the batteries.
> Oooops, screwed again by bad planning!


Nope, new battery tech does not require any of it, just the ones used now, but not next year or the year after. Russia got shit and Putin fucked himself and mother Russia, he might as well have nuked himself FFS! 

BTW we've got lot's of nickel in Canada too, but there won't be much demand, even for motors of EVs much less the batteries. Lithium sulfur, solid state and Aluminum/air graphene are among the leading contenders in the near term for batteries along with lithium phosphate and sodium based chemistries that are on the market. Not just cars though these technologies make energy storage possible and renewables much more feasible.


----------



## printer (May 31, 2022)

After expending much of its military and becoming a world pariah to gain an extra 5% of the Donbas territory.

*Matvienko: Russia is ready to sign peace agreements with Ukraine*
Russia is ready to negotiate with Ukraine and sign peace agreements. This was announced by the speaker of the Federation Council Valentina Matviyenko.

“We are open to negotiations. I fully agree with your position that diplomatic, peaceful solutions are needed, but this requires will from both sides. We confirm that we are ready for negotiations, for signing agreements that would end the civil war in Ukraine and lead to peace, but we do not see such a backlash from Kyiv,” Matviyenko said during a meeting with Mozambican President Filipe Nyusi , reports TASS.

At the same time, she added that before the start of the special operation in Ukraine, Russia was constantly negotiating with the United States and Western countries demanding to ensure a single, indivisible security on the European continent, but Moscow did not receive an “adequate answer”. “After when Ukraine demanded to become a nuclear state and when we saw how the military development of Ukrainian territory is going on, how it is being saturated with a huge amount of weapons, including offensive weapons, and knowing that a third armed offensive against the Donetsk and Lugansk regions is being prepared, of course, we were left with no other choice, no other choice to ensure our safety,” Matviyenko concluded.

Russia has been conducting a special operation in Ukraine since the end of February . Russian President Vladimir Putin noted that the priority of the Russian army is to exclude unnecessary victims among civilians and strike at the military infrastructure of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. After the start of the special operation, the parties held several rounds of negotiations, but they did not lead to anything. As the head of the Russian delegation, Vladimir Medinsky, noted, Ukraine itself decided to freeze negotiations with Russia. At the end of May, Mikhail Podolyak, adviser to the head of the office of the President of Ukraine, said that so far Ukraine and Russia could not legally sign a peace treaty. 








Матвиенко: РФ готова подписать мирные соглашения с Украиной


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





Yup. Ukraine has more military equipment then before Russia invaded. Russia has shown itself to be a third rate military. Putin did the oposite of trump, he united Nato and added Sweden and Finland into Nato's arms.

Winning!


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 31, 2022)

Guy standing on tank after initial blast …. Shrugs …. Gets blowed up again


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2022)

The Ukrainians have an army of about 200K actual fighters as of 2021, but they have over 11 million men able to serve, and most of them are willing...the russians have about 280,000 in their army, and they have no marine force equivalent, all their ground troops are in the army. they have twice yearly drives where they "recruit" about 130k troops for one year terms. they've already burnt through at least 25% of their original invasion forces, at least the same amount of men killed as in ten years of war in Afghanistan, not counting those wounded badly enough to be out of the fight...if you add those together, they lost at least 21,000, up to 45,000....and that was a month ago...pretty soon, they're going to be sending children to murder children.
If they get control of Donbas, they can't keep it, the Ukrainians will never stop, there will be nightly raids...every morning there will be a new list of patrols that didn't come back, men found dead in their quarters, equipment, fuel, and ammunition stolen or destroyed nightly...every day there will be losses to drones and ieds...the only way out for putin AND russia is to withdraw now and willingly pay for all reparations, or it will be a meat grinder for an endless stream of young russian men, until there are no young russian men to send


----------



## printer (May 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nope, new battery tech does not require any of it, just the ones used now, but not next year or the year after. Russia got shit and Putin fucked himself and mother Russia, he might as well have nuked himself FFS!
> 
> BTW we've got lot's of nickel in Canada too, but there won't be much demand, even for motors of EVs much less the batteries. Lithium sulfur, solid state and Aluminum/air graphene are among the leading contenders in the near term for batteries along with lithium phosphate and sodium based chemistries that are on the market. Not just cars though these technologies make energy storage possible and renewables much more feasible.


Lithium is a metal Russia was supplying to the world but seeing that Russia does not want to be a peace loving country there will be other mines opening up soon enough. Canada has lithium deposits, the Americans have also. Australia is the biggest exporter of Lithium. Sorry, Russia.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2022)

printer said:


> *Volgograd showed empty store shelves with toilet paper and towels*
> 
> As reported by Bloknot Volgograd, residents of the region can no longer fail to notice how rapidly the assortment in supermarkets is depleting. This time the attention of the reader Anna P. from Volgograd was attracted by the shelves, which usually contain toilet paper and towels.
> 
> ...


this was linked in that story 
https://bloknot--volgograd-ru.translate.goog/news/v-volgograde-superman-nasmeshil-pokupateley-proshch-1474153?_x_tr_sl=ru&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en&_x_tr_pto=sc


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Sure....
> Windmills will save Europe.
> Brilliant thinking.
> There is no point talking to you.


Ukrainian gas will, when they replace Russian gas, Ukraine has lot's of gas and oil, Norway and demark have gas too. Have a look at the video I posted on Russian oil today and cure your ignorance. Ukraine has plenty of undeveloped gas and oil and once they destroy the Russian army this summer, the Russians will be gone from Crimea too and the oil companies will move back in. Whatever Russia made off Europe, Ukraine will and they will use the pipelines that once carried Russian gas to do it. Russia will be completely fucked, their seized money will pay for the war damage and Ukraine will get their gas revenue while their economy is isolated, sanctioned and fucked.


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> The Ukrainians have an army of about 200K actual fighters as of 2021, but they have over 11 million men able to serve, and most of them are willing...the russians have about 280,000 in their army, and they have no marine force equivalent, all their ground troops are in the army. they have twice yearly drives where they "recruit" about 130k troops for one year terms. they've already burnt through at least 25% of their original invasion forces, at least the same amount of men killed as in ten years of war in Afghanistan, not counting those wounded badly enough to be out of the fight...if you add those together, they lost at least 21,000, up to 45,000....and that was a month ago...pretty soon, they're going to be sending children to murder children.
> If they get control of Donbas, they can't keep it, the Ukrainians will never stop, there will be nightly raids...every morning there will be a new list of patrols that didn't come back, men found dead in their quarters, equipment, fuel, and ammunition stolen or destroyed nightly...every day there will be losses to drones and ieds...the only way out for putin AND russia is to withdraw now and willingly pay for all reparations, or it will be a meat grinder for an endless stream of young russian men, until there are no young russian men to send


Unless Mad Vlad pushes the big red button.


----------



## printer (May 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this was linked in that story
> https://bloknot--volgograd-ru.translate.goog/news/v-volgograde-superman-nasmeshil-pokupateley-proshch-1474153?_x_tr_sl=ru&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en&_x_tr_pto=sc


I wasn't going to spend much time on the troll. I saw an article this morning about the struggle to find goods but I could not remember which of the half dozen Russian news site I go to had it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 31, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Seen a video ( should have posted it ) of a ukrainian ambush on a vehicle convoy of orcs ( Russian POV ) .
> It was a mess - taking fire and no one telling them how and where to position. POV *IDIOT *would show barrel of his automatic weapon freely “ facing “ his comrades ( no weapon discipline) numerous times as their team wanders and stands along berm. Most of the squad was turned away from actual Ukrainian fire and aimlessly cower without cover.
> 
> It was insane that camera view was literally their gun barrel swinging back to and from their own guys - amazingly nobody was shot .
> Reminds me of those ol’ paintball games I used to play with guys that never have done it. They cluster together .


‘This vid sort of like my previous post above …..


----------



## HGCC (May 31, 2022)

That dude is right, it's about 60rub per 1 usd. It tanked and went back to roughly where it was. Will see how it goes. 









How Russia rescued the ruble


The Russian ruble lost nearly half its value when Russia invaded Ukraine. Since then, it has been the top-performing currency in the world.




www.npr.org


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

HGCC said:


> That dude is right, it's about 60rub per 1 usd. It tanked and went back to roughly where it was. Will see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


according to google 1 ruble is worth .016 dollars?


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

Gold backed Ruble
Damn shame you simpletons only understand propaganda.
This is an opportunity to make a LOT of money, betting on a winner.
THIS American has a growing portfolio.
YOU jokers will be paying more and more just to live.
Enjoy that.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

have fun quirrel, hard to get a porfolio going when they're market is offline


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> have fun quirrel, hard to get a porfolio going when they're market is offline


You keep believing that, while you stand in a bread line, waiting for your dole money.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> You keep believing that, while you stand in a bread line, waiting for your dole money.


i actually got a job you, and actually get a pay check....here let me resay that PAY CHECK....keep investing in the money your never gonna get you hands on


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i actually got a job you, and actually get a pay check....here let me resay that PAY CHECK....keep investing in the money your never gonna get you hands on


Pay checks are for chumps.
You let someone else decide what you are worth.
You will get what you deserve.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Pay checks are for chumps.
> You let someone else decide what you are worth.
> You will get what you deserve.


is that when u actually own the buisness, squirrel


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i actually got a job you, and actually get a pay check....here let me resay that PAY CHECK....keep investing in the money your never gonna get you hands on


When the money in your "special" pay check will no longer pay your rent, remember what I just said.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> is that when u actually own the buisness, squirrel


Why be burdened with the paperwork.
I can always hire a chump to do that.
I can also hire a chump to take the legal risk.
chumps are everywhere and too stupid to realize they have a target on their back.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> When the money in your "special" pay check will no longer pay your rent, remember what I just said.


i don't pay rent, i own my own house


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

just like a little squirrel.....always squeaking for a nut


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i don't pay rent, i own my own house


For now.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

when that precious pay check disappears you won't.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

You are SO screwed, employee.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> when that precious pay check disappears you won't.


guess you don't the definition of what payed for means


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Unless Mad Vlad pushes the big red button.


fuck him...i don't want it to come to that, but the entire world can't live as hostages to his fucking arsenal...he plays nice, or he better push the fucking button


----------



## Polly Wog (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Pay checks are for chumps.
> You let someone else decide what you are worth.
> You will get what you deserve.


Chimps


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck him...i don't want it to come to that, but the entire world can't live as hostages to his fucking arsenal...he plays nice, or he better push the fucking button


The Russian Federation is a Democratic Republic.
Coincidentally what the Founders wanted for America...
Too bad you jokers don't understand how government works and only understand propaganda meant for morons.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> guess you don't the definition of what payed for means


It means me and guys like me own you.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> It means me and guys like me own you.


your a funny squirrel


----------



## Polly Wog (May 31, 2022)

Good. Come over and mow my lawn chimpy.


----------



## Polly Wog (May 31, 2022)

What the hell am I doing talking to a chimpanzee? On a weed forum. I've seen everything.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> your a funny squirrel


and you are a typical employee.
Think you're a genius while you make SOMEONE ELSE wealthy.
Keep being you, tool.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> What the hell am I doing talking to a chimpanzee? On a weed forum. I've seen everything.


You were talking AT me, because you have nothing worth responding to.
I am gracing you with my attention, for but a second.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (May 31, 2022)

Better pic …..


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

Like the news these days, one is real, one is not.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

Putin 'could already be DEAD with body double taking his place'


VLADIMIR PUTIN could already be dead with a body double taking his place, it has sensationally been claimed.




www.express.co.uk





*Vladimir Putin 'could already be DEAD with body double taking his place' - new claims*
*VLADIMIR PUTIN could already be dead with a body double taking his place, it has sensationally been claimed.*

Speculation has been high over the state of the Russian President's health with rumours swirling in recent months. And now an MI6 source has claimed that it is even possible Putin could already be dead.

The insider said that if the Russian leader died his loyal inner circle of cronies would cover it up for as long as possible to cling on to power.

The source added that body doubles could be used for public appearances to keep up the ruse.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Putin 'could already be DEAD with body double taking his place'
> 
> 
> VLADIMIR PUTIN could already be dead with a body double taking his place, it has sensationally been claimed.
> ...


You are supposed to do that in private. Maybe use some vaseline.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> You are supposed to do that in private. Maybe use some vaseline.


Hey maybe Vlad croaked, if he did his cronies are kinda screwed since they have no legal power and can't even transfer money around because of sanctions. If you ride the tiger, you dare not fall off, lest the beast consume you, they would fall off the tiger without Vlad. The pretense of a state with parliament and even basic rule of law would be swept away, replaced by the naked dictatorship of whoever clawed their way to the top of the dung heap.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey maybe Vlad croaked, if he did his cronies are kinda screwed since they have no legal power and can't even transfer money around because of sanctions. If you ride the tiger, you dare not fall off, lest the beast consume you, they would fall off the tiger without Vlad. The pretense of a state with parliament and even basic rule of law would be swept away replaced by the naked dictatorship of whoever clawed their way to the top of the dung heap.


He was just on Russian TV. 
LMAO,
you people will believe anything.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> He was just on Russian TV.
> LMAO,
> you people will believe anything.


Was he?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> He was just on Russian TV.
> LMAO,
> you people will believe anything.


What is truth? Does anybody know?
Isn't confusion, smoke and mirrors, the name of the game?
Flood the zone with bullshit to compete with the truth?


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 31, 2022)

That’s the spirit ….. oh well maybe next time.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What is truth? Does anybody know?
> Isn't confusion, smoke and mirrors, the name of the game?
> Flood the zone with bullshit to compete with the truth?


The 'fog of war' is what it's called.
I had Navy leadership training in NJROTC and ROTC. 
I chose not to participate in war. 
I chose not to join the mercenary corp for American corporations.
But I understand how war is waged after 8 years of training for military leadership.
America is losing the Ukraine conflict, and it will negatively affect our currency for decades. As well as American power projection around the globe.
America is being downgraded in importance in the world by the actions of incompetent leadership.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> The 'fog of war' is what it's called.
> I had Navy leadership training in NJROTC and ROTC.
> I chose not to participate in war.
> I chose not to join the mercenary corp for American corporations.
> ...


I thought you were on Russia's side?
In any case I don't believe a word you say, but I do agree that Trump did a lot of damage, but ole Joe had Putin by the nuts on his first state of the union address. It will take Biden about another few months to dispose of Putin or his spawn, Vlad stuck his head out and Joe is gonna chop the fucking thing off.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I thought you were on Russia's side?
> In any case I don't believe a word you say, but I do agree that Trump did a lot of damage, but ole Joe had Putin by the nuts on his first state of the union address. It will take Biden about another few months to dispose of Putin or his spawn, Vlad stuck his head out and Joe is gonna chop the fucking thing off.


It really doesn't matter if you believe me...
You can lead a horse to water, but sometimes it's best to just eat the ignorant bastard.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

If you honestly want to know what is happening in the 'Fog of War', here is a link you can click to get genuine information by a gentleman in the UK. He has a partner in Greece who also works with him and has a separate channel.
Click here


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 31, 2022)

Nobody should believe anything from that dull pretentious UK hack ….. multiple complaints and legal issues from a disbarred barrister … AKA LOSER WINDBAG



Seems like a good “ news source “ reporter
*eyeroll


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Nobody should believe anything from that dull pretentious UK hack ….. multiple complaints and legal issues from a disbarred barrister … AKA LOSER WINDBAG
> 
> View attachment 5142307View attachment 5142308View attachment 5142309
> 
> ...


It is your choice to rely on propaganda only.
The guy has been on a TON of legitimate programs and is considered very knowledgeable.
Of course, the mainstream media hates him and puts out all sort of rubbish about him.
And you are a mainstream media kind of person, aren't you?
LOL


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 31, 2022)

His record speak volumes… and i didn't even post the full list of charges.

Credible chap right ?


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 31, 2022)

If you are so enamored with russian teats then so be it - fuck putin and any morons that pledge allegiance to the midget.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 31, 2022)

I drink russian tears …. Yours taste like borscht


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> 'pledge allegiance'
> LMAO
> This idiot thinks he lives in a cartoon.


* yawn

Your russian bunghole tickler is showing , i guess you thought JROTC meant Junior Russian Training Corp.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 31, 2022)

Time to let this thread get sprayed for russian mites … little fuckers pop up from time to time.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

No answer from the mental midget to the facts explained in the video?


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 31, 2022)

I spent too much time watching his exaggerated facial ticks and rolling head.

Fucking hilarious


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I spent too much time watching his exaggerated facial ticks and rolling head.
> 
> Fucking hilarious


gotcha.
When you read books, you only look at the pictures.
I expected that from a guy who responds when someone calls him a mental midget.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> gotcha.
> When you read books, you only look at the pictures.
> I expected that from a guy who responds when someone calls him a mental midget.


Well it’s not like anyone wants to talk to you chimp boy so I decided to give you crumb of attention.

such a sad , sad little monkey


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Well it’s not like anyone wants to talk to you chimp boy so I decided to give you crumb of attention.
> 
> such a sad , sad little monkey
> 
> View attachment 5142329


You mean you have diarrhea of the mouth and constipation of ideas, so you just randomly shout nonsense at people who are sharing solid info?
Yeah, I thought so.


----------



## Polly Wog (May 31, 2022)

Triggered chimps


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

Oh this squirrel is funny


----------



## printer (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> View attachment 5142232


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Triggered chimps


Child molester.
Probably got candy in your car.
A dr. Seuss image on a cannabis board.
We got your number.


----------



## Polly Wog (May 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Putin 'could already be DEAD with body double taking his place'
> 
> 
> VLADIMIR PUTIN could already be dead with a body double taking his place, it has sensationally been claimed.
> ...


Actually a man like pooton only needs a quarter. He's not very big.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> and you re completely worthless and stupid.
> truth is truth.


Awwww is that all ya got, squirrel


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> You mean you have diarrhea of the mouth and constipation of ideas, so you just randomly shout nonsense at people who are sharing solid info?
> Yeah, I thought so.


Meanwhile …. From the other side of the keyboard , Professor Banana Breath gets upset.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Awwww is that all ya got, squirrel


No, I have genuine cannabis knowledge.
Something you can't seem to manage, even though you are trolling a cannabis board daily, because you have nothing else going on in your life.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Meanwhile …. From the other side of the keyboard , Professor Banana Breath gets upset.
> 
> View attachment 5142334


oh, look.
Another person with daily posts for... well, ever...
Nothing going on in your life either...
You basement dwellers are so sad.


----------



## printer (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> oh, look.
> Another person with daily posts for... well, ever...
> Nothing going on in your life either...
> You basement dwellers are so sad.


Nothing wrong with a basement. I have my plants down there also.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> No, I have genuine cannabis knowledge.
> Something you can't seem to manage, even though you are trolling a cannabis board daily, because you have nothing else going on in your life.


Sure, go with that, squirrel, snowflake much


----------



## printer (May 31, 2022)

*US sending advanced rocket systems to Ukraine*
The Biden administration will send long-range rocket systems as part of a $700 million weapons package to Ukraine, senior administration officials told reporters on Tuesday night.

The new package is set to include High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems (HIMARS) and munitions to allow Ukrainians to more precisely strike targets from a greater distance inside Ukraine, the officials said.

The official added that the systems would be used to repel Russian systems; they would not be used inside Russian territory.









US sending advanced rocket systems to Ukraine


The Biden administration will send long-range rocket systems as part of a $700 million weapons package to Ukraine, senior administration officials told reporters on Tuesday night. The new package i…




thehill.com


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

printer said:


> *US sending advanced rocket systems to Ukraine*
> The Biden administration will send long-range rocket systems as part of a $700 million weapons package to Ukraine, senior administration officials told reporters on Tuesday night.
> 
> The new package is set to include High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems (HIMARS) and munitions to allow Ukrainians to more precisely strike targets from a greater distance inside Ukraine, the officials said.
> ...






round two


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> round two


That's fake..js


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> That's fake..js


LOL
so, your post is "Nuh uh!"
LMAO


----------



## printer (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> your future, as well.
> Mom bringing you the wrong snacks is your major issue.
> That's why she cries at night.


She doesn't bring me cookies any more. Mind you, she stopped baking them two years ago. But once you hit 90 you can start thinking of taking it easy. I don't think she cries at night, her kids and even grand kids have done alright. Well, the one grand kid moved in with her after she split with her girlfriend. Kind of works out, they look after each other.

My future? Not sure what you mean. Another work free individual, living off the fruits of my labour. Don't even have a clock in the bedroom. I get up when I feel like it.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)




----------



## printer (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> round two


What era of tank did Russia sent to the front? T-62? Wonder why they had to brush the rust off of them?


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 31, 2022)




----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5142342


Keep dreaming. Maybe one day a a man will join you in the basement.
Y'all can work on getting monkey pox together.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

Russia has captured so many Western weapons they are opening a museum of WWII Western weapons.
Ukraine was set up to lose.


----------



## printer (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Then I fixed her.
> You are welcome.
> Now, if granny will stop whining when I bang her.


I doubt you could fix anything. I get why the others are here, I do not understand why someone would want to be a troll. No friends? That is so sad.


----------



## printer (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Russia has captured so many Western weapons they are opening a museum of WWII Western weapons.
> Ukraine was set up to lose.


Uh, it is a war you realize. Not everything goes according to plan. Remember the Putin Parking Lot on the way to Kiev? Now called Scrap Alley.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> round two


Nice try BANANA BOT …. Russian propaganda ( but you knew that ) …. Fake bullshit thru Telegram sources

Fake ….


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


>


Staged and bullshit...go figure


----------



## injinji (May 31, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Religion


Going to be on the Square Grounds for Green Corn this year? We'd love to have you.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

printer said:


> I doubt you could fix anything. I get why the others are here, I do not understand why someone would want to be a troll. No friends? That is so sad.


I'll have your granny explain it.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

printer said:


> Uh, it is a war you realize. Not everything goes according to plan. Remember the Putin Parking Lot on the way to Kiev? Now called Scrap Alley.


Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Staged and bullshit...go figure


Again. Nuh uh!
You really are a bright one, aren't you?
LMAO


----------



## injinji (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> . . . . . . . . . While every country there is abandons the Petro dollar.


Congrats on your English. It's getting better all the time. Some of time we can figure out what you're trying to say.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Nice try BANANA BOT …. Russian propaganda ( but you knew that ) …. Fake bullshit thru Telegram sources
> 
> Fake ….
> 
> View attachment 5142346View attachment 5142347


Right.
Don't believe your own eyes, believe the folks explaining away what you can see for yourself.
You're a special kind of stupid.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

injinji said:


> Congrats on your English. It's getting better all the time. Some of time we can figure out what you're trying to say.


Grammar nazis (even when wrong) are the weakest sort of troll


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> LOL
> so, your post is "Nuh uh!"
> LMAO


Seriously it is a fake, they missed the gun and showed another clip of shit getting hit, it has been proven to be fake no guns were damaged, but personnel were wounded by the miss. M777 can out range 152mm guns the Russians use by 5 miles with standard ammo, much more with extended range. The Russians are getting slaughtered trying to gain ground, the point is not the ground, but the destruction of the Russian equipment they can't replace. Suck him in, trap him and destroy his army, they will abandon their equipment and run when they collapse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Professor Monkey Dickface loves long winded prose when it comes to cannabis threads ( lurk some his “ help “ ) , maybe sit upright when typing.
> 
> I will leave this little gem to smolder in its creepy shiny male bod juices ( like his favorite shirtless Putin pic he posted ).
> 
> ...


He has no honor, no shame and no brain either.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Seriously it is a fake, they missed the gun and showed another clip of shit getting hit, it has been proven to be fake no guns were damaged, but personnel were wounded by the miss. M777 can out range 152mm guns the Russians use by 5 miles with standard ammo, much more with extended range. The Russians are getting slaughtered trying to gain ground, the point is not the ground, but the destruction of the Russian equipment they can't replace. Suck him in, trap him and destroy his army, they will abandon their equipment and run when they collapse.


It's almost all propaganda, but it correctly represents what is actually happening on the ground.
The EU and Americans are sending old, tired weapons and using the "AID" money to refill their own stocks with newer weapons.
The Ukrainians are dying in swarms, hunkered down waiting for 'orders' and 'rescues' that never come.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Again. Nuh uh!
> You really are a bright one, aren't you?
> LMAO


Meh..there are more people brighter than me on here..nice reads


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He has no honor, no shame and no brain either.


The dumbest people always think they are smarter than everyone else.
You perfectly represent that fact.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> The dumbest people always think they are smarter than everyone else.
> You perfectly represent that fact.


Ok question how high are you? 1 to 10?


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Ok question how high are you? 1 to 10?


You have all the other answers, you tell me.
* I am sure you will be as wrong as with everything else.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> It's almost all propaganda, but it correctly represents what is actually happening on the ground.
> The EU and Americans are sending old, tired weapons and using the "AID" money to refill their own stocks with newer weapons.
> The Ukrainians are dying in swarms, hunkered down waiting for 'orders' and 'rescues' that never come.


I hear the Russians are looking for a few not so good men, perhaps you should join the fight? Fight for what you believe in, if anything. They are paying a fortune in rubles too for signing on, but you will have to Kill Nazi's and they are yer own kind, so you would have ethical issues, if you had any.

This could be you, fighting for mother Russia


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> You have all the other answers, you tell me.
> * I am sure you will be as wrong as with everything else.


I need the question answered please..js


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I hear the Russians are looking for a few not so good men, perhaps you should join the fight? Fight for what you believe in, if anything. They are paying a fortune in rubles too for signing on, but you will have to Kill Nazi's and they are yer own kind, so you would have ethical issues, if you had any.
> 
> This could be you, fighting for mother Russia


or, you could step out of the basement for the first time in a couple years and join the Ukrainians.
Or are you scared to be on the winning side?


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 31, 2022)

Hold on boys …. Got a reverse ISP vid link on ol Professor Banana Bunghole …..


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

Ukraine is LOSING: Defenders are forced to fall back to avoid capture


Ukraine has admitted it may have to retreat from its last post in the Luhansk region as Russian forces continue their relentless march.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

*Powerful FH70 howitzer enters the fight in Ukraine And show Switchblade suicide drone in action*


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/05/29/ukraine-war-tide-turns/


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

Your propaganda is showing.
The facts are tenacious things.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Ukraine is LOSING: Defenders are forced to fall back to avoid capture
> 
> 
> Ukraine has admitted it may have to retreat from its last post in the Luhansk region as Russian forces continue their relentless march.
> ...


Old tactic, trade ground for advantage, they are fighting a war of maneuver because they can, the Russians have shattered command and control. The idea is to destroy the Russian army and you can do that in a ratio of 3:1 when they attack into your prepared killing ground, which they are. Meanwhile the Ukrainians are getting more weapons while grinding the Russians down, when they are weak enough, they will begin their offensive phase.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

And the bullshit continues smh


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

*Ukraine Smashes Through Russian Frontlines - Critical Ground Secured*
28,368 views May 31, 2022


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

Okie dokie, someone needs help..js


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (May 31, 2022)

Now, I will go back to making my own living in this world, while you 'employees' read what the boss left for you.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (May 31, 2022)

Monkey balls is on a tear - Russia’s lamest bot


----------



## injinji (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> oh, look.
> Another person with daily posts for... well, ever...
> Nothing going on in your life either...
> You basement dwellers are so sad.


Bless your heart.

Yes, it is so sad when folks are so down on their luck they have to troll weed forums. When I see all of your posts, page after page of sucking poor poot-poot's dick, my heart just goes out to you. I know it has to be rough, but at least you have work. Keep your chin up. (not that there is any chance of gagging on that little dick, but it's still good policy)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> https://irohinodua.org/forget-about-western-propaganda-ukraine-is-losing-the-war-fast-says-ukraine-based-pastor-sunday-adelaja/
> Everyone agrees.
> Except idiots.


Just a few sources you had to scour the internet to find, mostly opinion, far from everybody. The experts all agree that Russia already lost the war, now that they stuck their heads out and exposed how pathetically weak they are, the plan is to destroy them in Ukraine. It's the best long term security for Ukraine and an investment for NATO, Vlad can't replace most of it under sanctions and it's obsolete anyway.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> No! Russia is not losing Ukraine
> 
> 
> Ukraine’s mercurial President Volodymyr Zelenskyy did not allow his country’s limitations while trying to pave its future with NATO and the EU.
> ...


Winning countries don't enlist old men to fight and the Russians are taking 50+ year old's They are also resurrecting 50 year old junk T62 tanks to send to Ukraine cause the Ukrainians have destroyed so many of their tanks. They also don't get their flag ship sunk by a country with no fucking navy.


----------



## HGCC (May 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> according to google 1 ruble is worth .016 dollars?


So 60 rubles is about 96 cents, .016*60=.96 it fell pretty hard at the start but came back to about baseline. 

Their currency has held up better than expected, but eh, I don't think it will continue.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 31, 2022)

Pay attention monkey boy ….




Throw in Mountain of unclaimed corpses to bring home or planted for sunflowers. Aged Soviet-era weaponry pretty much shows their “ might “. 
Now they are raiding the local leisure world for troops , activating 50 year old armor , unencrypted radio / cellular traffic, dead commanders and generals , defecting conscripts ( wounding themselves / sabotaging ) , 5 round bolt action rifles , med kits from 1978 , rations expired , no logistical support , low morale , unskilled weapon handling …… on and on.

US and NATO TECH are doing extreme damage on the ol ruskies …..Javelin , ( private funded ) TB2 drones , Switchblades , 100 of thousands of amor vest and non lethal supplies ( uk sent ) plus incredible new tech being fleshed out in the field .


Like these two beauties from across the pond …..




Looks like winning in your book right ? #WINNING 

So keep fapping your monkey pud ordered by your master putin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

Biden announces new rockets and munitions to Ukraine | CNN Politics


President Joe Biden said Tuesday the US is providing Ukraine "more advanced rocket systems and munitions" as its war with Russia grinds on.




www.cnn.com





_The officials said the systems that the US is sending Ukraine will be equipped with munitions that will allow Ukraine to launch rockets about 49 miles. That is far less than the systems' maximum range, but far greater than anything Ukraine has been sent to date.
The new security assistance package, to be announced officially on Wednesday, will also include air surveillance radars, additional Javelin anti-tank weapons, anti-armor weapons, artillery rounds, helicopters, tactical vehicles and spare parts to help the Ukrainians continue maintaining the equipment, the officials said._


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2022)

HGCC said:


> So 60 rubles is about 96 cents, .016*60=.96 it fell pretty hard at the start but came back to about baseline.
> 
> Their currency has held up better than expected, but eh, I don't think it will continue.


Yeah it did..but it's bleeding dry


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Pay attention monkey boy ….
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142369
> ...


Every night the drones go hunting for parked Russian equipment to drop cheap bombs on. Their small drone volunteers have received help and parts from the RC and drone community globally, plus their numbers have expanded greatly. Then the are that commercial ones every unit now uses for recon. They have been getting a lot of military drones too of many types and as the months go by they get better at using them. Now they will have rockets to play with and I hope Joe gives them lot's of reloads, Despite what Joe says publicly, Lloyd Austin said the objective was to destroy the Russian army so that they could not project power beyond their borders and I figure they don't want the Ukrainians to do it on a shoestring.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 31, 2022)

I do believe their is an internal “ operation “ afoot with the west to substantially weaken the legendary russian forces. They were never ready to run an extended war - only the veil of superiority that had the world quaking. Not so much.

They took the west for granted - now they seeing for themselves the “ world might “. Seriously what is to really fear ? Nukes ?

If nuclear annihilation was in our cards - then that’s our destiny. No matter who pushes the button.

China should be taking notes about Western firepower …. We are not pushovers in any fashion. 
Word has it , even their prized man made islands are starting to sink and decay ( bad concrete *shocking ) plus their ridiculous hydrogen peroxide fogger guys patrolling neighborhoods.

I think that the only true threats are the “ gray area “ weapons ( hypersonic / thermobaric/ cluster fletchette ) as they kill according to yield .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2022)

Looks like these guys might jump out of a window together after this!  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Russian colonels slam Vladimir Putin in apparent leaked audio


In the apparent bugged phone call, Colonel Maksin Vlasov and Colonel Vitaly also blasted the retreat of Russian forces last month from Kyiv, Ukraine, the Daily Beast reported.




nypost.com


----------



## shimbob (Jun 1, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> ...


I have a Russian friend who once told me I should watch more RT, and that he named his son Joseph, after the "great leader" Stalin. At that point I figured he was a lost cause. Maxim, is that you?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like these guys might jump out of a window together after this!
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Yep … look for “ Missing “ pics on russian milk cartons.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 1, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> The dumbest people always think they are smarter than everyone else.
> I perfectly represent that fact.


FIFY….I’m always intrigued when some “goof” comes to an anonymous forum to brag about how successful they are compared to all the other anonymous members. That really personifies success lol. “Look at me, I more successful than you all so there”. I would like to hear more. Tell us about all your cool stuff you own. Fucking kids, what the hell happened, so sad .


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 1, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> FIFY….I’m always intrigued when some “goof” comes to an anonymous forum to brag about how successful they are compared to all the other anonymous members. That really personifies success lol. “Look at me, I more successful than you all so there”. I would like to hear more. Tell us about all your cool stuff you own. Fucking kids, what the hell happened, so sad .


Researchers note that a narcissist enjoys his hubris even though everyone else views it with disgust. They will not be shamed by their hubris. It's "winning" which is their only goal. The means do not matter nor the reaction of everyone else. A narcissist will also never recognize himself as a narcissist either.


----------



## GarPil12 (Jun 1, 2022)

I can only say one thing, war is very scary!
I can't even imagine that at such a young age (I'm 23) I would catch a war in my country.
On the first day when martial law was declared, at 6 a.m. that day my sister woke me up and told me that we were attacked.
I was just in shock and horror, I didn't know what to do, the first thing I did was go with my sister to buy food so I wouldn't go hungry as I knew all the food would be taken away in a couple of days.
When we got to the supermarket, the line was already outside.
We stood in line for almost two and a half hours.
We ended up having to leave town before it was too late and look for a safer place.
We started looking at ratings by peace index to find the safest place for us and one that we could pull since we didn't have much money at the time.
We are safe now)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

Yeah, they will get them 6 months from now, there are always "delays" with these guys when it comes to heavy weapons. The reasoning being Germany needs these mostly obsolete weapons for it's expanding army, when in fact the army they would face is being destroyed in Ukraine by Ukrainians. This is what being in the control of a dictator and war criminal is like, Germany should know better, since it happened to them before. The second time around they are getting off easier and should seek to destroy the Russian army, eliminate them quickly and establish new Ukrainian supplies of gas and oil with other EU partners. If Vlad attacks it, then retaliate inside Russia tit for tat and destroy vital rail bridges, crippling their already deeply damaged economy and cutting internal communications. Attack their internal gas pipe lines and make Moscow freeze in the dark during winter, they might even be able to do it with a cyber attack, or special forces sabotage teams infiltrated into Russia.

I'm sure the governments in the EU know all about the gas and oil resources in Ukraine and the independence from Russia it represents. They could tap into the existing pipelines already passing through Ukraine and it could be developed rapidly with peaceful conditions and western help. They would also get a lot of money back from Ukraine, in the form of reconstruction work, as building suppliers and contractors from all over the EU will get some of that reconstruction money. Kicking Russia out of Crimea would open up the Black sea for a shipping short cut to Europe and oil exploration, Turkey would benefit enormously from it too and it would almost make Erdogan's canal a necessity.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Germany will send IRIS-T air defense systems to Ukraine, chancellor says*
From CNN's Chris Stern in Berlin

Germany will send its "most modern air defense system," the IRIS-T, to Ukraine, the country's chancellor said Wednesday.
"In the coming weeks, we will supply further weapons, for example, the German government has recently decided that we will supply the IRIS-T system, the most modern air defense system that Germany has," Olaf Scholz said during a speech in the German Parliament.


> "This will enable Ukraine to protect an entire city from Russian air attacks," he said.


The development comes as senior US administration officials confirmed to reporters on Tuesday that the United States will be sending US-made High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems, known as HIMARS, as part of the country's 11th package of security assistance to Ukraine.

*Some context*: Germany initially resisted calls to provide weaponry to Kyiv, agreeing only to provide humanitarian help and medical equipment. That approach was in line with Germany's decades-long policy of not supplying lethal weapons to crisis zone.
There was a major U-turn in late April when Germany agreed to deliver anti-aircraft tanks to Ukraine.


----------



## printer (Jun 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The second time around they are getting off easier and should seek to destroy the Russian army, eliminate them quickly and establish new Ukrainian supplies of gas and oil with other EU partners. If Vlad attacks it, then retaliate inside Russia tit for tat and destroy vital rail bridges, crippling their already deeply damaged economy and cutting internal communications. Attack their internal gas pipe lines and make Moscow freeze in the dark during winter, they might even be able to do it with a cyber attack, or special forces sabotage teams infiltrated into Russia.


Russia might take it as an existential threat against Russia and use the odd nuke. Always something to keep in mind.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

*White House says new security assistance to Ukraine meets the country's needs*
From CNN's Betsy Klein

The White House defended its decision to send Ukraine new rocket systems that fall short of the 200-mile range Ukrainians requested, saying the US assessed that the 49-mile-range systems were what the country needs at this time in a new phase of battle. 

"We have tried to get the Ukrainians exactly what we think they needed to be able to fend off this Russian assault on their country. That worked in the early days, the Ukrainians were able to win the battle for Kyiv and drive the Russians away from their capital, now the conflict has shifted to a different phase in the south and east of the country," deputy national security adviser Jon Finer told CNN’s John Berman. 

The new weapons will add to Ukraine’s capability, Finer said, and it “will give them the ability to strike with precision Russian targets on the battlefield.”

As CNN has reported, the Biden administration will be sending Ukraine US-made High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems, known as HIMARS. The HIMARS will be equipped with munitions that will allow Ukraine to launch rockets about 80 kilometers, or 49 miles. That is far less than the maximum range of the systems, which is around 300 kilometers, but far greater than anything Ukraine has been sent to date.

“We believe that this does meet their needs,” Finer said when pressed on Ukraine’s request for longer-range systems. 
The US, he added, has asked Ukraine “for assurances that they will not use these systems to strike inside Russia” and instead to defend Ukrainian territory. 

Finer also reacted to reaction from Russia Wednesday morning that the US action is “adding fuel to the fire.” 
The US, he said, does not negotiate its security systems packages to Ukraine. 


> “Russia has brought this on itself by launching an invasion into a sovereign country from its territory. So we've been very clear and transparent about what we're going to be doing. It has been effective for the Ukrainians thus far and we will continue,” he said.


He declined to comment on Russian gains in the eastern Donetsk region, calling this a “very difficult phase of fighting.” This phase, Finer predicted, will play out “over a period of weeks and months and perhaps even longer.” 
The Russians have made “incremental gains,” he said, but declined to “handicap the play-by-play.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

printer said:


> Russia might take it as an existential threat against Russia and use the odd nuke. Always something to keep in mind.


It's pretty much a binary choice, knuckle under to threats, or do what you feel in right and the best course of action. These guys have been a pain in the ass for too long. Though I don't have an issue with dealing with them skillfully, I do believe one day they will collapse on the battlefield and that is where this will be decided, on the battlefield. They know nuclear war is suicide for them and perhaps us too, but perhaps not as much. They are increasingly worried about a western first strike capability using superior technology and most of their missile innovations are centered on trying to maintain MAD.

I'm for answering threats with new and more deadly weapons systems and would make it clear every time they made a nuclear threat more weapons would arrive in Ukraine and the range of those weapons would increase along with their destructive potential. I figure that is what is happening with the UK, the more they threaten them with destruction, the more shit they send to Ukraine.


----------



## printer (Jun 1, 2022)

*Dozens of convoys carrying weapons to Donbass described in the United States*
Journalists from the American publication Politico described the transfer of ammunition and military equipment of the Armed Forces of Ukraine (APU) from the western part of the country to the eastern front. The publication noted that during the week "we watched dozens of convoys carrying weapons to the Donbass."

The authors of the article note that infantry fighting vehicles and tanks were seen in the columns, as well as Soviet multiple launch rocket systems, including Grad, Smerch and Uragan. In addition, journalists drew attention to the Tochka-U tactical missile system and S-300 anti-aircraft missile systems (SAM), as well as Su-25 attack aircraft, which provided air support.

The article states that hundreds of soldiers were sent to the conflict zone, who traveled in buses, military trucks, off-road vehicles and armored personnel carriers. During the transfer of weapons and equipment, dozens of bridges had to be built to cross the rivers.

Earlier it was reported that the head of the Luhansk region controlled by Kiev , Sergei Gaidai , in an interview with Politico, indicated that the military personnel of the Armed Forces of Ukraine would be able to go on the offensive closer to the middle of this summer. The Ukrainian military also told reporters about the US-supplied M777 howitzers, noting their high accuracy.

*The State Duma spoke about the losses of Russia during the special operation*

Russia has practically ceased to suffer losses during the special military operation in Ukraine. This is the result of a change in the approach to the conduct of hostilities, said Andrey Kartapolov , former Deputy Minister of Defense of Russia, head of the State Duma Defense Committee, RIA Novosti reports .

According to him, the latest figures released by the Russian Ministry of Defense in March are 1,351 dead. “Since then, the data has not been voiced by the Ministry of Defense, and I will explain why. At present, of course, there are wounded, but there are no such number of dead, ”Kartapolov specified.

The deputy added that at the initial stage, when the Russian military entered the territory controlled by Kiev , no one used weapons. “But when they began to shoot, burn, capture, mock them, of course, then the tactics were changed, the approach to the very essence of the operation was changed,” he stressed, noting that now the special operation is carried out strictly according to military science.

Earlier, the shooter of the Ukrainian battalion "Donbass" Yuriy Zakopets with the call sign Kalina, who surrendered in the Luhansk People's Republic, spoke about the losses among the officers. During the special operation, more than 50 officers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine were killed among his friends and acquaintances, he said. Zakopets added that Kyiv, due to a lack of people, sends mostly inexperienced mobilized fighters to the front line.








В Госдуме высказались о потерях России в ходе спецоперации


Россия практически перестала нести потери в ходе специальной военной операции на Украине. Это результат изменения подхода к ведению боевых действий. Об этом в среду, 1 июня, заявил бывший заместитель министра обороны России, глава комитета Госдумы по обороне Андрей Картаполов.




lenta-ru.translate.goog





*The State Duma called the condition for the completion of the special operation in Ukraine*
The special operation in Ukraine will end when Kiev is “ripe” for negotiations. This condition was called by the head of the State Duma Defense Committee Andrey Kartapolov , TASS reports .

He also assured that the Donbass will be cleared of the remnants of Ukrainian armed forces in the near future. Kartapolov stressed that the special operation in Ukraine is going according to plan.

In May, Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu  reported that Russia would continue the special operation despite Western support for Ukraine.








В Госдуме назвали условие для завершения спецоперации на Украине


Спецоперация на Украине завершится, когда Киев «созреет» для переговоров. Такое условие назвал глава комитета Госдумы по обороне Андрей Картаполов. Он также заверил, что Донбасс зачистят от остатков украинских вооруженных формирований в скором времени. По его словам, спецоперация на Украине идет...




lenta-ru.translate.goog





*It became known about the plans of Ukraine to hit the Russian Armed Forces in the middle of summer*
Ukraine could strike Russian troops by mid-summer. This was stated in a conversation with Politico by the head of the Lugansk region controlled by Kiev , Sergei Gaidai , and several military men.

According to the publication, it is expected that American and Western weapons will be delivered to the country by this time. At the same time, it is emphasized that for the success of the Armed Forces of Ukraine (APU), air defense systems (AD) are needed. “In recent weeks, Russia has stepped up the use of aviation, striking critical infrastructure and military installations,” the report said.

Earlier, a US administration official  said that on the evening of June 1, the country's authorities would officially announce a new multi-million dollar military aid package for Kiev. In particular, it will include American HIMARS (High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems) rocket launchers and long-range missiles for them.

The Kremlin said that the United States is deliberately and diligently adding fuel to the fire. “The US is obviously really taking the line of fighting Russia to the last Ukrainian,” said presidential spokesman Dmitry Peskov .








Стало известно о планах Украины ударить по ВС России в середине лета


Украина может нанести удар по российским войскам к середине лета. Ожидается, что к этому времени в страну доставят американское и западное вооружения. При этом подчеркивается, что для успеха Вооруженным силам Украины необходимы системы противовоздушной обороны, заявил глава подконтрольной Киеву...




lenta-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Jun 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's pretty much a binary choice, knuckle under to threats, or do what you feel in right and the best course of action. These guys have been a pain in the ass for too long. Though I don't have an issue with dealing with them skillfully, I do believe one day they will collapse on the battlefield and that is where this will be decided, on the battlefield. They know nuclear war is suicide for them and perhaps us too, but perhaps not as much. They are increasingly worried about a western first strike capability using superior technology and most of their missile innovations are centered on trying to maintain MAD.
> 
> I'm for answering threats with new and more deadly weapons systems and would make it clear every time they made a nuclear threat more weapons would arrive in Ukraine and the range of those weapons would increase along with their destructive potential. I figure that is what is happening with the UK, the more they threaten them with destruction, the more shit they send to Ukraine.


Binary? BS, there are many shades of grey. Just like using a nuke. Will a tactical nuke going off result in missiles flying every which way? Probably not. So if the crooks in power there really feel threatened it is not like they are a moral bunch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

printer said:


> Binary? BS, there are many shades of grey. Just like using a nuke. Will a tactical nuke going off result in missiles flying every which way? Probably not. So if the crooks in power there really feel threatened it is not like they are a moral bunch.


I did say I had no issue with skillful means, however the overall objective is their elimination as a conventional military threat. I favor the traditional cold war methods of proxy war (we have a real good bet) and clandestine operations along with things like broadcast propaganda. They cannot become a liberal democracy without dissolution IMHO, Russia is an empire of conquest and we have seen native and other peoples rediscover their roots and national identities globally. Even European Russia has this problem and the last time they got close to liberal democracy pieces started coming off like Chechnya. Vlad's first job before he even took over the government was to keep it all together by rigged elections and eliminating opposition or ethnonationalists in the republics.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

Intentions are everything, give me what I want or I will nuke you, try to take back anything I have taken and I will nuke you, don't obey my commands and I will nuke you. Be careful supplying my victims, or I will nuke you, convict my generals of war crimes and I will nuke you, seize my ill gotten gains and bank accounts and I will nuke you...

I must say the old soviet red rag sure does inspire people...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Intentions are everything, give me what I want or I will nuke you, try to take back anything I have taken and I will nuke you, don't obey my commands and I will nuke you. Be careful supplying my victims, or I will nuke you, convict my generals of war crimes and I will nuke you, seize my ill gotten gains and bank accounts and I will nuke you...
> 
> I must say the old soviet red rag sure does inspire people...
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


the ol sham elections that no one believes.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)

new person of the turret tossing event comes from


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

Turkey is not in a strong position, Sweden and Finland are under no threat from Russia, they can't attack them and if they did, either army would go through them like shit through a goose. Now they have security guarantees from the UK and US until they do eventually join NATO. Russia is fucked as it is and Vlad threw 80% or more of his combat power into Ukraine and I doubt he will get it back out, he will have nothing but junk and old men left. Also they had a good look at the Russian army like everybody else and see how pathetic it is, they were scared of a myth, the legend died the day they invaded Ukraine. They are not alone in losing their fear of Russia and as they grow weaker, fewer will fear them, the courage and example of Ukraine will be contagious. As long as Russia causes trouble for Ukraine, they will make sure that example and courage, is backed up by money and support in other places, for Russia's many enemies, both internally and externally.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sweden's prime minister says dialogue with Turkey over NATO membership will continue*
From CNN's Radina Gigova in London 







Swedish Prime Minister Magdalena Andersson and UN Secretary-General Antonio Guterres arrive for a news conference in Stockholm on June 1. (Jonathan Nackstrand/AFP/Getty Images)

Sweden's Prime Minister Magdalena Andersson said on Wednesday that dialogue with Turkey regarding Sweden's NATO membership will continue, and Sweden will respond directly to Turkey to "sort out" any possible "misunderstandings."


> "We have had discussions, dialogue with Turkey, and this dialogue will continue going forward, and I am looking forward to further constructive meetings together with Turkey in the near future," Andersson said at a news conference in Stockholm after a meeting with UN Secretary-General Antonio Guterres.


"Our responses to demands and also questions from Turkey, we will take directly with Turkey and also of course sort out any issues or misunderstandings that there might be," she added. 
During their meeting, Andersson and Guterres discussed "Russia's brutal aggression against Ukraine," the security situation in Europe and the humanitarian situation in Ukraine, she said. 
"Sweden will continue to pressure on Russia and to be a strong supporter of Ukraine," Andersson said, as the world is "witnessing shocking brutality and attacks against civilians and civilian infrastructure."
"Russia must be held accountable for its action and I'm grateful for the secretary-general's clear stance on this," she said.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 1, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> It's called propaganda.
> Get a clue.


yup, propaganda posted by russians in russia, they buy out huge shopping malls, throw all the retail goods away, chase all the customers out, and film the empty shelves in empty store as propaganda....
wow, thanks for the clue....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

Just giving security guarantees to Finland and their knowledge that the Russians pose no conventional threat to them now could free up a lot of those howitzers and mortars they have sitting around, never to be used otherwise. Many of these weapons could be sent to Ukraine along with munitions, it should use standard NATO ammo. By the time Russia can become a threat to Finland again, much of today's arms will be obsolete. They were armed to the fucking teeth for a big soviet/Russian invasion and now don't need nearly as much of it as they thought, ditto for Sweden. The principle remains the same as with NATO, every tank and weapons system the Ukrainians destroy is one less they potentially have to deal with. US, UK and others guarantees of security on top of that means they could be sending a lot more heavy stuff to Ukraine designed specifically for defeating Russian arms.

_With an arsenal of *700 howitzers, 700 heavy mortars and 100 multiple rocket launchers*, Finland has the largest artillery capability in western Europe. Homeland defence willingness against a superior enemy is at 76%, one of the highest rates in Europe._


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Putin 'could already be DEAD with body double taking his place'
> 
> 
> VLADIMIR PUTIN could already be dead with a body double taking his place, it has sensationally been claimed.
> ...


we really need a "that's very suspect" emoji....it would be too good to be true that putin is dead....but it would also lead to the question, who is in control now?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 1, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> The 'fog of war' is what it's called.
> I had Navy leadership training in NJROTC and ROTC.
> I chose not to participate in war.
> I chose not to join the mercenary corp for American corporations.
> ...


really? that's EXACTLY what is happening in russia, what an enormous coincidence....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 1, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> It is your choice to rely on propaganda only.
> The guy has been on a TON of legitimate programs and is considered very knowledgeable.
> Of course, the mainstream media hates him and puts out all sort of rubbish about him.
> And you are a mainstream media kind of person, aren't you?
> LOL


"you are a mainstream media kind of person" tells me all i need to know about you...you find horseshit conspiracy theorist who support your biases and preconceptions and listen to them, because they reinforce your already in place prejudices...
the "mainstream media" has one thing going for them that your blogs and podcasts don't...they have people fact checking them, they have other sources of information either confirming or contradicting what they report, and if they get something wrong, they publicly print retractions, and the correct information...while idiots like joe rogan, steve bannon, and the snake oil salesman you linked just double down on their lies, and tell more lies to support the ones they have already told.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> or, you could step out of the basement for the first time in a couple years and join the Ukrainians.
> Or are you scared to be on the winning side?


I have a ground floor office and hobby workshop. The Ukrainians have a waiting list of volunteers for the army and people were trying to pay bribes to the territorials to join after the war. The tens of thousands of foreign volunteers also have waiting lists and careful screening. They have over 5 million fit young men they can call upon if required and there are enough leftover soviet arms in eastern Europe to arm many of them.

I'm retired and living the good life with a great corporate pension, government pensions and free healthcare. You could have free healthcare too, if you and people like you, weren't a racist assholes driven to fascism and stupidity by fear and hate.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 1, 2022)

printer said:


> Russia might take it as an existential threat against Russia and use the odd nuke. Always something to keep in mind.


i know what i decide carrys no weight, but i've decided to ignore the russian nuclear arsenal...i see mounting proof daily that russians are bullies and braggarts, the entire country seems to lack morals and ethics, they've been immersed in bribery and murder for their entire history...most of them are cowards that only faced down the nazis when they had no other choice, the same as they "faced down" Napoleon...the weather beat the nazis, and the weather beat Napoleon....the russians did little but retreat...something they're very good at, they've had plenty of practice.

so, fuck their nukes, they're cowards who will not have the balls to use them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *White House says new security assistance to Ukraine meets the country's needs*
> From CNN's Betsy Klein
> 
> The White House defended its decision to send Ukraine new rocket systems that fall short of the 200-mile range Ukrainians requested, saying the US assessed that the 49-mile-range systems were what the country needs at this time in a new phase of battle.
> ...


this whole "the Ukrainians can't make strikes inside russia" thing is motherfucking bullshit...the fucking russians should be getting what they fucking dish out, it's only fair. they can murder civilians indiscriminately, but the Ukrainians can't use highly precise munitions to strike military targets inside russia's borders? why don't you tie their other hand, let them attack the russians with pitchforks and tractors? fucking politicians make me sick


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> new person of the turret tossing event comes from


That wasn't an internal explosion so much as being blown to Hell with a very fucking big anti tank mine! Them cheap Chinese tires were flying and there was just shattered scrap metal left in pieces scattered around. The crops of Ukraine will be growing in iron rich soil, between the scrap steel and Russian blood scattered all around in small pieces. The scrap dealers hate this kind of shit, ya can't just hook on to what's left and tow it away!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That wasn't an internal explosion so much as being blown to Hell with a very fucking big anti tank mine! Them cheap Chinese tires were flying and there was just shattered scrap metal left in pieces scattered around. The crops of Ukraine will be growing in iron rich soil, between the scrap steel and Russian blood scattered all around in small pieces. The scrap dealers hate this kind of shit, ya can't just hook on to what's left and tow it away!


i kinda figured it was prolly an anti personel mine or a tank mine it struck, nice explosion overall though....turret went weeeeeeeee


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this whole "the Ukrainians can't make strikes inside russia" thing is motherfucking bullshit...the fucking russians should be getting what they fucking dish out, it's only fair. they can murder civilians indiscriminately, but the Ukrainians can't use highly precise munitions to strike military targets inside russia's borders? why don't you tie their other hand, let them attack the russians with pitchforks and tractors? fucking politicians make me sick


they can still go after Crimea with those, Savestpol shipping dock, and the Kerch Bridge.....

personally i would give them long range and send a volly right smack dab into Moscow


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this whole "the Ukrainians can't make strikes inside russia" thing is motherfucking bullshit...the fucking russians should be getting what they fucking dish out, it's only fair. they can murder civilians indiscriminately, but the Ukrainians can't use highly precise munitions to strike military targets inside russia's borders? why don't you tie their other hand, let them attack the russians with pitchforks and tractors? fucking politicians make me sick


They are playing the game and I believe snookering Vlad into thinking he can win something, he went from 65% in Ukraine to 80% and is searching through his scrap heap of tanks and orcs now for old tanks and old farts to fight. The offensive operations won't begin until this summer when more weapons arrive and more men are trained in how to use them. As long as the Russians are attacking they are soaking up casualties in the face of M777s and other artillery that is increasing daily. They have half the army they have in Ukraine concentrated on a very small area in the east where they are making gains.

We will know how this will turn out when the bridge is blown at Kerch, cutting off the Russians in the south and Crimea. I figure they will divide the Russian forces at Mariupol east from south first, then go for the bridge by whatever means they can. I find it hard to believe that they wouldn't have clandestine help with this from some western ally, like Poland or the UK at least.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

If Vlad won't let go of Ukraine, they will chop his fucking arms off and let him go running screaming into the wilderness bleeding to death, while pursued by a pack of wolves, hungry for freedom and retribution. The only negotiations will be for the Russian army's withdrawal from all of ukraine, without getting completely wiped out there, but peace is not the objective any more, it is their destruction.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*US secretary of state announces new $700 million drawdown of military assistance for Ukraine*
From CNN's Jennifer Hansler







NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg, left, and US Secretary of State Antony Blinken, right, attend a news conference at the State Department in Washington, DC, on Wednesday, June 1. (Jacquelyn Martin/AP)

US Secretary of State Antony Blinken on Wednesday announced a $700 million drawdown in arms and equipment to Ukraine.
This drawdown, the 11th, is part of the $40 billion supplemental appropriations.


> "US military assistance will strengthen Ukraine’s position to defend its sovereignty and territorial integrity, secure victories on the battlefield, and ultimately strengthen Ukraine’s position at the negotiating table," Blinken said in a statement.


"The Kremlin has succeeded only in devastating communities, brutalizing civilians, disrupting Ukraine’s agriculture, and threatening global food security by blocking Ukrainian ports. The will of Ukraine’s courageous forces to defend their country is admirable, and Ukraine has shown it will never be subjugated to Russia," Blinken added.
Blinken ended his statement by vowing that the US and its allies "will stand with Ukraine for as long as it takes."


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We will know how this will turn out when the bridge is blown at Kerch, cutting off the Russians in the south and Crimea. I figure they will divide the Russian forces at Mariupol east from south first, then go for the bridge by whatever means they can. I find it hard to believe that they wouldn't have clandestine help with this from some western ally, like Poland or the UK at least.


How exactly do you think that will be successful with an occupying force that looks like this:


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2022)

I see some merit to standing up to the nuclear threat. Vladolf is blackmailing the West with that threat. 

Not sure how to respond if Mad Vlad decides to prove he means it. I would go after every single naval asset, especially the submarines. I want the nuclear subsurface fleet gone, especially the boats that carry Poseidon. That drone sub carries a massive thermonuke that is rumored to be as much as 100 Mt in yield. It possibly contains cobalt-thorium G. It is a weapon of greatest spite. 

I think we need to make it absolutely clear to Russian leadership that if they deploy one of their three big ones, we will lay absolute waste to Russia without hesitation, respite or remorse. 

If they use a tactical nuke, I’m thinking that is our permission to send in NATO air to systematically use our conventional capabilities to scrub every airfield and kill all aircraft. It also seems like it would be time to give our antisatellite capabilities a good workout. 

But if they use a strategic weapon, we send in the B-2s and nuke every military production asset. If they don’t get the hint, we go unrestricted. 

But this nuclear blackmail business must be ssomewhat bravely addressed. We must not be afraid to establish air supremacy over Ukraine and a no-fly zone over adjacent Russia. 

It can be argued that interdicting the grain shipments is equivalent to using wmd on civilian area targets. A conventional first strike against the entire blockade fleet is justified. The presentation of an existential threat cuts both ways, and it might be useful to communicate this to Russian command. 

Poseidon is the ultra-menace missile.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> How exactly do you think that will be successful with an occupying force that looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 5142678


PJ gotta realize that putin at this moment is all in now, basically all BTG are in, most now are disfunctional with no leadership, 25% of the force is in Axium right now and are also being cut off...so as the day keeps going, and the more his troops are bogged down, KIA, and POW. 31k in loses, 3x times that prolly wounded, and with decention in the rank in Moscow itself...it's not looking good....time will tell overall


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> How exactly do you think that will be successful with an occupying force that looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 5142678


Well, it's not how the map looks today that is important, at this point territory is of secondary importance, wearing down the Russians and destroying the BTGs is the most important thing at this point. Half their forces are concentrate in the east where they are making gains in a small area while soaking up casualties at the usual rate of 3:1, but that is for an army that knows what the fuck they are doing and can use maneuver, they can't it seems.

They are spread pretty thin around most areas of the country and when they are worn down enough to hide behind defensive positions in the east, the Ukrainians will attack to the south cutting them off and forcing them out from behind their defenses in the east to intervene, I figure. They will begin the real offensive phase this summer, after the Russians are worn down more and more modern arms arrive.

The numbers are with the Ukrainians they have many more men than the Russians at arms and a large waiting list of volunteers for their army and reserves. They have more modern arms pouring in and are training even more men in their use. The Russians are recruiting old men and the dregs of society while running out of tanks and logistical support vehicles, they are bringing in junk T62 death trap tanks now. Vlad is going through his scrap heap of old tanks and orcs, winning sides don't enlist old men and resurrect museum pieces to fight in a war.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)

Estimates as of today? 1000 troops a week KIA


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 1, 2022)

More sabre rattling ….

While some in the West are pondering what kind of a concessions would allow Russian autocrat Vladimir Putin “to save face” in Ukraine, leading Russian lawmakers and top propagandists are advocating smashing the West, which they say is Russia’s ultimate target.

On the state TV show _60 Minutes_, host Olga Skabeeva announced: “I have some unpleasant news... Even though we are methodically destroying the weapons that are being delivered [to Ukraine], but the quantities in which the United States are sending them force us to come up with some global conclusions. Perhaps it’s time to acknowledge that maybe Russia’s special operation in Ukraine has come to an end, in a sense that a real war had started: WWIII. We’re forced to conduct the demilitarization not only of Ukraine, but of the entire NATO alliance.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

War on a shoestring in fear of Vlad's wrath. However Vlad thinks in terms of tanks and artillery and forgets things like military and cheap commercial drones are wearing his army down every day and night as much as the artillery is, which it greatly assists, every gun has it's drone unit nearby calling the shots. Ok you don't want them used against Russia, but FOUR miserable systems, how about 400? Perhaps allies are sending some too and not talking? Perhaps we see how these work and get Vlad used to the idea of having his asshole stretched slowly. These things must be pretty fucking good for precision strikes I guess, they will keep the Russian commander's HQ 50 miles back. They can destroy the Russians fuel and ammo supplies to their fronts one BTG at a time, cause the drones will be circling their AO like fucking buzzards, looking for targets to interdict, or senior officers to snuff, almost forty miles back from the reach of their artillery. Hope Joe sends lot's of rockets for them and they don't get snuffed by desperate airstrikes by the Russians.

They are also getting more artillery systems from a variety of sources every day and much of the focus has been on the MLRS. Eastern Poland probably looks like a supply dump for Ukraine now.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_The United States decided to send Ukraine four HIMARS systems, or high mobility artillery rocket systems, with about 70 kilometers (about 43 miles) range instead of a target with a longer range as Ukrainians had requested, Kahl told reporters at a briefing at the Pentagon Wednesday. 

“As we looked at the targets that they were looking to be able to go after on Ukrainian territory and have some additional standoff, we thought the HIMARS with the GMLRS rounds — these guided long-range rounds with about 70km range could service any target that they needed precisely — so we settled on the HIMARS with the GMLRS round as the appropriate round at this time,” Kahl said._


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)

interesting....South Ossetia...what are ya planning.....









Georgia’s South Ossetia cancels referendum on joining Russia


The breakaway region’s new de facto president ditches his predecessor’s plan to hold the vote on July 17.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> More sabre rattling ….
> 
> While some in the West are pondering what kind of a concessions would allow Russian autocrat Vladimir Putin “to save face” in Ukraine, leading Russian lawmakers and top propagandists are advocating smashing the West, which they say is Russia’s ultimate target.
> 
> On the state TV show _60 Minutes_, host Olga Skabeeva announced: “I have some unpleasant news... Even though we are methodically destroying the weapons that are being delivered [to Ukraine], but the quantities in which the United States are sending them force us to come up with some global conclusions. Perhaps it’s time to acknowledge that maybe Russia’s special operation in Ukraine has come to an end, in a sense that a real war had started: WWIII. We’re forced to conduct the demilitarization not only of Ukraine, but of the entire NATO alliance.”


Blow hard TV for internal consumption, reminds me of Bagdad Bob.


----------



## printer (Jun 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Half their forces are concentrate in the east where they are making gains in a small area while soaking up casualties at the usual rate of 3:1, but that is for an army that knows what the fuck they are doing and can use maneuver, they can't it seems.
> 
> They are spread pretty thin around most areas of the country and when they are worn down enough to hide behind defensive positions in the east, the Ukrainians will attack to the south cutting them off and forcing them out from behind their defenses in the east to intervene, I figure. They will begin the real offensive phase this summer, after the Russians are worn down more and more modern arms arrive.
> 
> The numbers are with the Ukrainians they have many more men than the Russians at arms and a large waiting list of volunteers for their army and reserves. They have more modern arms pouring in and are training even more men in their use. The Russians are recruiting old men and the dregs of society while running out of tanks and logistical support vehicles, they are bringing in junk T62 death trap tanks now. Vlad is going through his scrap heap of old tanks and orcs, winning sides don't enlist old men and resurrect museum pieces to fight in a war.


How do you know the Russians are dying at three times the rate as the Ukrainians? Oh right, it is common wisdom. Mind you that also assumes two equally outfitted armies. The Russians have much more firepower shooting at the Ukrainians. Yes they are spread thinly around the country where they are not defending against attacks. That is why they can concentrate their forces now, why they withdrew from the north and finished up in Mariupol. The Ukrainians also have defensive positions to hid behind. Normal military behavour. How much more men do the Ukrainians have? You don't know. And a man in a gun fight with a knife is not all that successful. 

Oh right, I forgot. 

Rah, rah.


----------



## printer (Jun 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> interesting....South Ossetia...what are ya planning.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Oh shoot, Moscow is not looking too good now, we may end up a part of Nato. Better hedge my bets."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

printer said:


> How do you know the Russians are dying at three times the rate as the Ukrainians? Oh right, it is common wisdom. Mind you that also assumes two equally outfitted armies. The Russians have much more firepower shooting at the Ukrainians. Yes they are spread thinly around the country where they are not defending against attacks. That is why they can concentrate their forces now, why they withdrew from the north and finished up in Mariupol. The Ukrainians also have defensive positions to hid behind. Normal military behavour. How much more men do the Ukrainians have? You don't know. And a man in a gun fight with a knife is not all that successful.
> 
> Oh right, I forgot.
> 
> Rah, rah.


How many men the Ukrainians have is a military secret, however 7 years of low level war in the east has left them with over 400,000 men in total at the beginning of the war, including their regular army. Since the war began they have been training and equipping more regular army battalions because we and others have been giving them thousands of helmets and pieces of body armor to do it, countries like Japan sent 30,000 and someone is using it. They have also expanded the territorials and I'm not sure how many they have. We do have better numbers on the Russian manpower issues though, both in terms lost and in terms of their recruitment efforts.

Yes the Russians have more firepower and they are fighting smarter, having adapted somewhat, now they use infantry to probe and locate defenders for artillery to pound and destroy or they withdraw. They are still attacking however and you always lose more doing that when defending, even from unfortified positions, IED's, land mines and ambushes take their toll, anti tank weapons too, because a lot of the fighting is urban.

My hope is when the Ukrainians go on the offensive they will use maneuver and advanced weapons to minimize their causalities, but they will be attacking then.


----------



## printer (Jun 1, 2022)

*Russia-Ukraine war: List of key events, day 98*

The United States will send Ukraine the M142 High Mobility Artillery Rocket System (HIMARS), equipped with munitions that will allow Ukraine to launch rockets about 80km, but Ukraine will not use the missiles to hit targets on Russian territory, a senior Biden administration official said.
Russia has taken control of most of the eastern industrial city of Severodonetsk, the Luhansk regional governor said. Ukraine’s President Volodymyr Zelenskyy called Russia’s bombing of Severodonetsk “madness” due to the number of chemical plants in the city.
Ukrainian forces have had some success near the southern city of Kherson and are advancing in parts of the Kharkiv region, Zelenskyy said.
Moscow’s focus on seizing Severodonetsk and the Donbas region more generally risks its hold on Kherson, the Institute for the Study of War (ISW) said.
The United Nations human rights body (OHCHR) confirmed 9,029 civilian casualties in Ukraine since February 24, including 4,113 people killed and 4,916 injured.
Ukraine has identified more than 600 Russian war crime suspects and has started prosecuting about 80 of them, Kyiv’s top prosecutor said.
The Russian-occupied parts of Donetsk, Luhansk, Kherson and Zaporizhia will become part of Russia, Russian state news agency RIA reported, citing the secretary-general of the United Russia Party’s general council.
Ukrainian officials reported a “shutdown of all communications” as mobile communication and internet access was blocked in Russian-occupied parts of Kherson.
Some 60 to 100 Ukrainian soldiers are being killed per day in the war with Russia, Zelenskyy said, adding that about 500 are wounded daily.
Russia’s nuclear forces are holding drills in Ivanovo province, northeast of Moscow, the Interfax news agency cited the Russian defence ministry as saying.
Ukraine’s parliament dismissed human rights commissioner Lyudmyla Denisova from her post for inadequate performance, the Ukrinform news agency reported.
A Ukrainian court sentenced two captured Russian soldiers to more than 11 years in jail each for shelling a civilian area in the country’s northeastern Kharkiv region.









Russia-Ukraine war: List of key events, day 98


As the Russia-Ukraine war enters its 98th day, we take a look at the main developments.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## ANC (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## printer (Jun 1, 2022)

Business as usual in Russia.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)

look nother counter attack along Kherson lines.....they started in Karkiv and headed along the border freed it, now it time for Kherson while most of the BG's are in the east.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532064965405814784


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> interesting....South Ossetia...what are ya planning.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone will have Georgia on their mind! Another fire for Vlad to put out and if he gets wiped out in Ukraine he will be fucked in Georgia and I'm betting Belarus too. Unlike Russia, Belarus can go liberal democratic without fear of dissolution and they get a full dose of western broadcast media from three sides. They know what is really happening in Ukraine, particularly the colonels in their army, who are no doubt following the war closely and watching very little Russian state TV, or even their own. Then there are those Belarusians fighting for Ukraine, making contacts, getting training and experience, they could do great things with a little support from a place like Poland. I understand they are well armed, better than most, so someone likes them.

So if Vlad want to be a pain in the arse after he is kicked out of Ukraine, there are plenty of things to keep him and the shattered remains of his army, busy with. More trouble could be made in Siberia, people from there are fighting in Ukraine too, all Vlad's many enemies are gathering there. I'm sure Ukrainian intelligence and the CIA are getting to know many of them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)

new stuff coming


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532058077377482753


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)

DOH!!!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532084932415307776


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5142745


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5142746


Now ya know why the Russian drones have been dropping like flies in a DDT cloud. I understand they have several different anti drone systems. Making the Russians as drone blind as they can, saves a lot of lives and artillery strikes on units and equipment. Drones are not just a weapon, they are a force multiplier too.


----------



## printer (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> DOH!!!!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532084932415307776


Well until the big boys arrive, cheap commercial drones and cheap bombs to destroy vehicles and make life in trenches very stressful. Shit I'd have a cheap drone just in sight orbiting over their positions autonomously and RTH when the battery ran low. It wouldn't have a bomb, but would have props that made enough noise to get their attention. Any cheap drone would do for the job of making the Russians run or hide in their bunkers day and night. Every now and again drop some bombs or grenades to liven things up and get their attention.

I was thinking that dropping some 2 liter bottles with napalm and a bit of explosives to spread it around might be effective against troops in trenches, A 2 foot long plastic steamer glued to the bottom of the bottle to keep the nose pointed down in flight. Fill it with gasoline and diesel mixed with crushed up Styrofoam dissolved into it, add some sodium or Phosphorus metal flakes to start a fire if the main detonator fails and it just busts on impact.

It would make an impressive sight on impact and should clean out a trench pretty quick! Would weigh about 5 pounds and might be better than a grenade or two, cheaper for sure and cost per corpse is important!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well until the big boys arrive, cheap commercial drones and cheap bombs to destroy vehicles and make life in trenches very stressful. Shit I'd have a cheap drone just in sight orbiting over their positions autonomously and RTH when the battery ran low. It wouldn't have a bomb, but would have props that made enough noise to get their attention. Any cheap drone would do for the job of making the Russians run or hide in their bunkers day and night. Every now and again drop some bombs or grenades to liven things up and get their attention.
> 
> I was thinking that dropping some 2 liter bottles with napalm and a bit of explosives to spread it around might be effective against troops in trenches, A 2 foot long plastic steamer glued to the bottom of the bottle to keep the nose pointed down in flight. Fill it with gasoline and diesel mixed with crushed up Styrofoam dissolved into it, add some sodium or Phosphorus metal flakes to start a fire if the main detonator fails and it just busts on impact.
> 
> It would make an impressive sight on impact and should clean out a trench pretty quick! Would weigh about 5 pounds and might be better than a grenade or two, cheaper for sure and cost per corpse is important!


Yep …. Welcome to the bbq.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 1, 2022)

Got a weird feeling gaming companies will add new campaigns featuring “ drone drops “ maybe in COD or simulation games.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 1, 2022)

Enjoy …


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Yep …. Welcome to the bbq.


100 grams of plastic explosives around 3 ozs. Making small 3D printed bombs or making them from plastic or aluminum pipe ain't hard and and I'll bet there are Ukrainian videos that explain how to do it and how to drop it from a drone. However I'll bet amateur hour is over for that shit in ukraine, now that they are better mobilized and organized, if you want to do that stuff and are experienced, then you and your drone can join up with the volunteer organization that uses small drones to attack the enemy and they will train you so that you don't kill yourself doing it.

Most drones and model RC planes can carry this much plastic explosive





This can be scaled up to any size you want, while being 3D printed. You would not want a killer drone, something like this, chasing your ass around a trench with a 100 gram present for you. A couple of canards on the front would give level flight and longer range, it could also be used to kill other drones. Made by an RC amateur and the 3D print files to make your own are online, uses cheap RC plane and drone parts.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Got a weird feeling gaming companies will add new campaigns featuring “ drone drops “ maybe in COD or simulation games.


i can see them doing that, they already have drone warfare added....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 1, 2022)

How about a cool Ukrainian wallpaper for your desktop ? ( i screen grabbed ) 

Ukrainian soldier munching on tater chips while MLRS blasts away , headed for some orcs .


----------



## topcat (Jun 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5142745


We're Jammin'. Ukraine style. Bob Marley & The Wailers. Hope you like jammin' too.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 1, 2022)

Welp …. The orcs thought making an obscene “ crop circle ” message would make Ukrainians sad ….… it didn’t end well.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Welp …. The orcs thought making an obscene “ crop circle ” message would make Ukrainians sad ….… it didn’t end well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142807


oops


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 1, 2022)

*Metadata yo ….. Metadata*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 1, 2022)

*insert Benny hill music


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *insert Benny hill music


ok you asked for it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Got a weird feeling gaming companies will add new campaigns featuring “ drone drops “ maybe in COD or simulation games.


I've seen game footage passed off as actual night drone attacks, you had to read the description, it was also a little too good to be true, but looked like the real thing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Welp …. The orcs thought making an obscene “ crop circle ” message would make Ukrainians sad ….… it didn’t end well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142807


A drone pilot has a God's eye view, Don't piss off God! Tanks hidden in woods are easy to find, just follow the tracks across the fields to where they end and call in the artillery. You notice in the videos from there that the Ukrainians seem to have a lot more respect for Drones than Russians do, they are always looking for cover and now taking them down when they are able too. If you know the altitude and speed of one of those Orlan planes and it's not to high, then you might know how much to lead it by for a little skeet shooting with a rifle. Since they travel at standard altitudes and speeds in a straight line most of the time, ya might have a shot, especially if ya had a chart of plane lengths to lead it by, not much at it's speed and attitude.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

Many beg to differ with the callous and naïve humanitarian bullshit he is spouting. There is nothing ambiguous about one country invading another country in violation of international law, as act of naked imperialism. Not just America feels this way either, many eastern European allies are quite adamant about it and all of Russia's neighbors are nervous because of Russia's actions, not America's. Sweden and Finland want to join NATO, not because of American or Canadian actions, but because of Putin's. More peace at any price bullshit as long as someone else pays the price, I'd rather give them weapons and let them shed blood for their freedom of choice. You either support liberal democracy or you don't and you don't get to sit on top some pile of bullshit, you call the moral high ground. What about the atrocities and war crimes?

Jesus Christ, opinion is one thing, publishing stupidity is another. Why turn a small local conflict in Czechoslovakia into a war, just give Hitler what he wants... Where have we heard that before.


----------



## Polly Wog (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

Time to turn in yer helmet for a new one, perhaps keep it as a memento... Also get yer head checked for a concussion!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

Note the antenna stand for the drone's controller and video/data receiver in the foreground.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532057782232395777


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531636620662919168


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

A longer version of the APC diving over a mine, some of them actually survived! This shows the aftermath, I had em figured for orc Hell.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530235764138721284


----------



## printer (Jun 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Time to turn in yer helmet for a new one, perhaps keep it as a memento... Also get yer head checked for a concussion!
> 
> View attachment 5142870


My dad got a silver or gold hardhat (can't remember the color now) from CP (railroad) for it saving him. Our heads are not as hard as we think. The guy above's looks to be Kevlar.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

printer said:


> My dad got a silver or gold hardhat (can't remember the color now) from CP (railroad) for it saving him.


They should have one for soldiers! I saw in another post that it was a German helmet and it and his body armor saved him from the frags of an artillery strike. Modern armor reduces fatal causalities dramatically, lot's of arm and leg wounds I'll bet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## printer (Jun 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They should have one for soldiers! I saw in another post that it was a German helmet and it and his body armor saved him from the frags of an artillery strike. Modern armor reduces fatal causalities dramatically, lot's of arm and leg wounds I'll bet.


You know, I see people with body armor and I think I would spring for my own that covers my arms and legs also. Zelenskyy said 50-100 Ukrainian soldiers die every day and 500 get injured. Me, I would want to walk away.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 1, 2022)

printer said:


> You know, I see people with body armor and I think I would spring for my own that covers my arms and legs also. Zelenskyy said 50-100 Ukrainian soldiers die every day and 500 get injured. Me, I would want to walk away.


you get what you pay for...i'd pay a fair amount to retain my limbs


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530580210801860608


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

One more Ukrainian meme


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

No word on how many the Brits are giving to Ukraine, or if America is back filling them, and perhaps other allies who might give them too? Not everybody announces things and some places don't say anything about what they are giving. Uncle Sam gave 4 systems, but how many do allies also give that are back filled later? These were a gift from the UK and Finland also has 100 of them...

*UK will give Ukraine rocket systems capable of hitting targets about 50 miles away, defense secretary says *
From CNN’s Oren Liebermann and Arnaud Siad






An M270 Multiple Launch Rocket System of the Finnish military is tested during exercises near Rovaniemi, Finland on May 23. (Sean Gallup/Getty Images)

The United Kingdom will send multiple-launch rocket systems to Ukraine to help defend itself against Russia, British Defence Secretary Ben Wallace said on Wednesday.

Britain will send M270 launchers able to strike targets up to 80 kilometers (49.7 miles) away, offering “a significant boost in capability for the Ukrainian forces,” according to a statement from the British Foreign Office.

The move has been “coordinated closely” with the United States decision to provide Ukraine with its High Mobility Artillery Rocket System (HIMARS) – a variant of the multiple-launch rocket systems that will be gifted by the UK, the statement added. 

“The UK stands with Ukraine and has taken a leading role in supplying its heroic troops with the vital weapons they need to defend their country,” Wallace said.

“As Russian’s tactics change, so must our support to Ukraine. These highly capable multiple-launch rocket systems will enable our Ukrainian friends to better protect themselves against Russia’s brutal use of long-range artillery, which Putin’s forces have used indiscriminately to flatten cities,” he added.

The British government also said that Ukrainian troops will be trained on how to use the launchers in the UK, so the effectiveness of the launchers can be maximized.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

*19 EU nations are speeding up their renewables transition *
From CNN's Ivana Kottasová






The sun rises between wind turbines and high voltage power lines in the Hannover region of Germany on March 8. (Julian Stratenschulte/picture-alliance/dpa/AP)

Despite concerns that Russia’s war in Ukraine might mean a return to more fossil fuels, most countries in the European Union are laying out more ambitious plans to boost renewables.

Nineteen of the EU’s 27 member states have announced more ambitious medium-term plans in response to the war and soaring fossil fuel prices, according to a new report from Centre for Research on Energy and Clean Air, an independent research group based in Finland, and Ember, a UK energy think tank.

The report, published Thursday, said that compared to their plans in 2019, EU countries have slashed the total amount of power they are aiming to source from fossil fuels by 2030 by almost a third. 

Instead of sourcing 55% of electricity from renewables, as previously planned, EU countries are now aiming to achieve a 63% share by 2030, the report said. As of January 2022, the EU was sourcing 22% of its energy from renewables. 


> "The electricity transition is not solely an issue of climate concerns, but also one of ensuring stable supplies of energy for European households and businesses,” the report said. “This is especially obvious for the biggest importers of Russian fuels, with Germany, Italy and the Netherlands scaling up wind and solar ambitions, France subsidising housing insulation, and others ramping up heat pump installations and electrifying transport."


The report said that Portugal, the Netherlands, Austria and Denmark are on a path to source almost all of their electricity from renewables by 2030. 

Germany, the largest importer of oil and gas from Russia, is now planning to source 80% of its electricity from renewables by 2030, up from 62% it has previously announced. Italy, Ireland and Greece are all coming for up to a 70% share of renewables in electricity production, the report added.

The EU has pledged to reduce greenhouse gas emissions by 55% by 2030, compared with 1990 levels, and become carbon neutral by 2050. Being carbon neutral means emissions are dramatically reduced and any that remain are offset, whether using natural methods like tree planting or technology to "capture" emissions. 

Hungary, Poland and Slovakia, the three countries with the lowest planned shared of renewables, have not updated their plans since 2019, the report said. 

The report comes just days after Hungary negotiated an exemption from the EU’s ban on Russian oil imports. The oil embargo, which is a part of a new EU sanction package against Russia over its war on Ukraine, includes around 90% of Russian oil imports, but not the roughly 10% that flows to Hungary, Slovakia and the Czech Republic through the Soviet-era Druzhba pipeline.

Poland has agreed to the embargo and will stop importing Russian oil, but it is still planning to source 67% of its electricity from fossil fuels in 2030, because of its large reliance on coal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

This orc has been dead, I presume, for over a month. I think the red at the end of the video was his blood on the cellphone camera. He was live streaming on TikTok and these assholes are high priority targets, I think the Ukrainians were waiting for his next streaming event, geolocated him with cellphone data and a waiting drone painted him with a laser and a precision artillery round or a missile fired miles away locked onto his ass and the reflecting laser. Alternately he could have been taken out by a GPS guided munition after he was geolocated. He probably announced his next stream and they already knew his AO and were waiting. Killed the fucker live stream right in front of his asshole fans! The had one casualty before they got blown up and there was more than him killed, everybody around him was and they appeared to be bunched up.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520068931800686594


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

A screen capture of an orc entering Hell, this is from the above video, go through the explosion moment frame by frame.


The letter Z!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2022)

Russia appears to be low on drones too, this one was borrowed from a Russian government department.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2022)

The Ukrainians are getting more long range artillery from more than Uncle Sam, it all uses standard 155mm NATO ammo and it is adding up. Once a unit is trained on these various systems they are in for the duration anyway and the supplier will also supply the spares and perhaps even maintenance or repair back home. The UK and most likely others are supplying additional MLRSs too and they might add up as well. They are gradually assembling the big iron they need to pound the shit out of the Russians while dispersed and at a safe distance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530368280308817925


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 2, 2022)

Eat shit Putin ….. literally 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531812832131657728


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2022)

Joe is transferring 4 HMLRS to Ukraine, however he is selling 500 such systems to Poland... With the Russian army revealed as weak and being destroyed next door in Ukraine, one wonders why the Poles need so many rocket systems and when they will be delivered.

Other NATO members like the UK are sending them as well and Finland has 100 of them and 700 pieces of artillery. Some of which could be sent, since Ukraine is destroying the army that would attack them, ditto for all the Europeans, First clean out the old soviet shit from eastern Europe and let him eat his own weapons and then bring in the big iron to finish the fucker off, now that he's all in and fully committed. When you can outrange the Russians by 5 miles and can disperse your guns that are networked to a sophisticated target acquisition and fire control system that uses counter battery radars and drones, you don't need nearly as much shit as the Russians, but you need to have enough. They designed and implemented their information system for artillery and it is a force multiplier.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe is transferring 4 HMLRS to Ukraine, however he is selling 500 such systems to Poland... With the Russian army reveled as weak and being destroyed next door in Ukraine, one wonders why the Poles need so many rocket systems and when they will be delivered.
> 
> Other NATO members like the UK are sending them as well and Finland has 100 of them and 700 pieces of artillery. Some of which could be sent, since Ukraine is destroying the army that would attack them, ditto for all the Europeans, First clean out the old soviet shit from eastern Europe and let him eat his own weapons and then bring in the big iron off finish the fucker off now that he's all in and fully committed. When you can outrange the Russians by 5 miles and can disperse your guns that are networked to a sophisticated target acquisition and fire control system that uses counter batter radars and drones, you don't need nearly as much shit as the Russians, but you need to have enough. They designed and implemented their information system for artillery and it is a force multiplier.


looks like the british are doing the same now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532024500694523906


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2022)

thanks for the help Turkey.....maybe you can guard the shipments too since you have a navy and apart of Nato too


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532150004818788353


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks for the help Turkey.....maybe you can guard the shipments too since you have a navy and apart of Nato too
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532150004818788353


Turkey gets 90% of their grain from Ukraine and much of it goes to the Islamic world, mostly Muslims would be starving, but poor people in general would be too as food prices soar. The food crises will crack open the Black sea for Ukrainian grain and grain ships might be NATO country flagged, so sinking one will mean immediate retaliation and sunk Russian naval assets, or shot down planes. Attempting to sink a grain ship with a food crises on going would be an act of genocide and mass murder and would be treated as such.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Turkey gets 90% of their grain from Ukraine and much of it goes to the Islamic world, mostly Muslims would be starving, but poor people in general would be too as food prices soar. The food crises will crack open the Black sea for Ukrainian grain and grain ships might be NATO country flagged, so sinking one will mean immediate retaliation and sunk Russian naval assets, or shot down planes. Attempting to sink a grain ship with a food crises on going would be an act of genocide and mass murder and would be treated as such.


The blockade alone is equivalent to a nuking imo.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The blockade alone is equivalent to a nuking imo.


Agreed


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Turkey gets 90% of their grain from Ukraine and much of it goes to the Islamic world, mostly Muslims would be starving, but poor people in general would be too as food prices soar. The food crises will crack open the Black sea for Ukrainian grain and grain ships might be NATO country flagged, so sinking one will mean immediate retaliation and sunk Russian naval assets, or shot down planes. Attempting to sink a grain ship with a food crises on going would be an act of genocide and mass murder and would be treated as such.


that imo i would like to see Turkey protect the shipments, or a combo of Turkey and Egypt protection this way food can get to where it need to go


----------



## printer (Jun 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The blockade alone is equivalent to a nuking imo.


Actually more like the sanctions on Russia. Mind you agriculture and fertilizer is exempt from the sanctions.


----------



## printer (Jun 2, 2022)

*Biden administration planning to sell armed drones to Ukraine*
The Biden administration is reportedly planning to sell armed drones that can carry Hellfire missiles to Ukraine, Reuters reported on Wednesday.

The U.S. is looking to sell four MQ-1C Gray Eagle drones made by General Atomics, sources told the outlet. The drones can be armed with Hellfire missiles.

The administration plans to notify Congress of the sale in the coming days and make a public announcement afterward.

A State Department spokesperson didn’t directly dispute the report but told The Hill “as a matter of policy, we do not confirm or publicly comment on proposed defense transfers until they have been formally notified to Congress.”

The spokesperson added that “as the conflict is changing and Ukraine’s defense needs change so too has our support for Ukraine’s defense.” 

“We continue to closely consult with our Ukrainian partners to ensure U.S. military assistance is adapting as needed to deliver the critical capabilities for today’s fight, such as this week’s announcement of plans transfer to Multiple Launch Rocket Systems,” they added.








Biden administration planning to sell armed drones to Ukraine: report


The Biden administration is reportedly planning to sell armed drones that can carry Hellfire missiles to Ukraine, Reuters reported on Wednesday. The U.S. is looking to sell four MQ-1C Gray Eagle dr…




thehill.com




*Hellfire*
Also entering the scene in the late 1990s was the AGM-114L, which featured greater autonomy and precision strike capabilities.11 Designated “Longbow,” the missile employs a millimeter-wave seeker instead of a semi-active laser, providing fire-and-forget capability and the ability to operate in poor weather conditions. It can engage moving and stationary targets.12 Flight testing began in 1994, and the missile first entered service in 1998.13

The AGM-114R “Romeo” was developed in the late 2000s to incorporate the various mission sets of prior Hellfire models. Its multimission “Integrated Blast Frag Sleeve” warhead is suitable against soft targets like small vessels or unarmored vehicles, or hard targets such as armed vehicles, bunkers and* bridges*, radar, and communications installations. Although the first Romeo models feature semi-active radar guidance, a subsequent development program aims to equip these missiles with millimeter-wave radar, as used in the “Longbow.”14 There are at least nine “Romeo” derivatives, each designed to incorporate new capabilities or facilitate foreign sales.15








Hellfire | Missile Threat


The AGM-114 Hellfire is a short-range tactical missile in use by over two dozen countries, and has seen widespread employment in the Global War on Terror.




missilethreat.csis.org





I could not help highlighting bridges. 360 kg each, the drone can carry 360 kg. Darn. They are times when you would need to take out a vehicle bridge and a rail bridge at the same time. Hate to go back twice. May also need to jam radar. Might need to outfit three depending on the mission.


----------



## printer (Jun 2, 2022)

*Zelensky: Russian forces control one-fifth of Ukraine*
Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky said Thursday that Russian forces now occupy about 20 percent of Ukrainian territory, almost 100 days into the war.

Zelensky told Luxembourg’s legislature that Russian troops have invaded more than 3,600 “settlements” but that Ukrainian forces have taken back more than 1,000 of them. He said Luxembourg’s motto, “We want to stay what we are,” is what Ukraine is fighting for. 

After withdrawing from areas around the capital of Kyiv, Russian forces have focused attacks on Ukraine’s south and east, scoring a key military victory last month with the seizure of the port city of Mariupol.

Zelensky noted that despite Friday marking 100 days of the current invasion, Ukrainians have been fighting Russia for years since its forces entered the Donbas region in 2014. 

He said almost 12 million Ukrainians have become internally displaced and more than 5 million have fled the country since Russia invaded in February, adding that fighting was raging along a more than 1,000-kilometer line from Kharkiv in the east to Mykolaiv in the south. 

Zelensky visited the front lines of the war in Kharkiv on Sunday, his first public appearance outside Kyiv during the war, as Ukrainian forces began a counteroffensive to repel the Russian attack. The president’s office reported that Russian forces occupied as much as 31 percent of the region, but said Ukraine has taken 5 percent back. 








Zelensky: Russian forces control one-fifth of Ukraine


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky said Thursday that Russian forces now occupy about 20 percent of Ukrainian territory, almost 100 days into the war. Zelensky told Luxembourg’s legislature tha…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Actually more like the sanctions on Russia. Mind you agriculture and fertilizer is exempt from the sanctions.


which is a mistake...russia is not the sole provider of any resource, there are always other places to get what you need...if it costs a little more for a while, that's the price of making the world safe from megalomaniacal dictators with out of date nuclear arsenals...if there are countries that CANNOT operate without materials from russia, then they just cannot operate...maybe they'll pick safer, more stable trading partners in the future, instead of selling their own security for a few rubles in savings


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 2, 2022)

printer said:


> *Biden administration planning to sell armed drones to Ukraine*
> The Biden administration is reportedly planning to sell armed drones that can carry Hellfire missiles to Ukraine, Reuters reported on Wednesday.
> 
> The U.S. is looking to sell four MQ-1C Gray Eagle drones made by General Atomics, sources told the outlet. The drones can be armed with Hellfire missiles.
> ...


the day Ukraine gets those should be the day they use them to take out the kersch bridge. that would be a HUGE psychological victory...russia cut off with no where to go, no way to resupply their troops in crimea that didn't invite attack from the Ukrainians, the effect on morale both in the russian army and the Ukrainian army, as well as the morale of russian and Ukrainian civilians....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Actually more like the sanctions on Russia. Mind you agriculture and fertilizer is exempt from the sanctions.


Stipulating that, how do we get Russia out of the way of this?


----------



## HGCC (Jun 2, 2022)

I think its a good move for poopin to threaten world food supplies. It's not like we are waiting for justification to just fuck their day up and take their shit. Come on you bitches, let us free your markets.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 2, 2022)

Any word on russian “ laser wonder weapon “ AKA Su-9000 Potato Gun ?

Or do we have to wait on them stealing Raytheon tech before they make one ?

Asking for a friend- the greys


----------



## HGCC (Jun 2, 2022)

It needs to be a full on war so we can demand reparations once we win. Ukraine has been destroyed and the rest of the world has shelled out a bunch of money to protect what is left. Putin and his buddies owe us.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2022)

interesting read...









Russian Military Is Repeating Mistakes in Eastern Ukraine, U.S. Says


President Vladimir V. Putin sent in a new commander in April, but Russian troops are still facing morale and other problems, American officials say.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2022)

not good.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531957955071025157


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2022)

Something to consider:

A big victory in Ukraine this fall would be good for the democrats, one during the J6 hearings, not so much, as it would steal the news. So for a few weeks, while the J6 panel was holding their public hearings, a stalemate would be best for the democrats. Could this be a factor in throttling the Ukrainians? The Russians are still attacking and being destroyed doing it, so the imperative might not be so great, as they need to be worn down more. Territory can be regained later, the point is to keep destroying irreplaceable equipment and troops too.

It would be bad timing for Ukraine to be rolling up a shattered and collapsing Russian army in spectacular gains making headlines, while the J6 panel was holding public hearings from key witnesses. Joe would not want this, the Ukrainians and key allies would not want this either, they know the republicans are a bunch or traitors under the control of Trump and bad news for them. So something to consider, but it would have to be carefully done and the cards held close to the chest. There may be more at play here than being afraid of Vlad, I really don't think Joe is afraid of him, just playing smart, both at home and abroad. He is having a run of bad luck lately though, largely through no fault of his own, he admits his mistakes though and that means he can learn from them. It's something Trump could never do, admit his mistakes or learn anything at all, or even evolve as a human being in any way past childhood.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Something to consider:
> 
> A big victory in Ukraine this fall would be good for the democrats, one during the J6 hearings, not so much, as it would steal the news. So for a few weeks, while the J6 panel was holding their public hearings, a stalemate would be best for the democrats. Could this be a factor in throttling the Ukrainians? The Russians are still attacking and being destroyed doing it, so the imperative might not be so great, as they need to be worn down more. Territory can be regained later, the point is to keep destroying irreplaceable equipment and troops too.
> 
> It would be bad timing for Ukraine to be rolling up a shattered and collapsing Russian army in spectacular gains making headlines, while the J6 panel was holding public hearings from key witnesses. Joe would not want this, the Ukrainians and key allies would not want this either, they know the republicans are a bunch or traitors under the control of Trump and bad news for them. So something to consider, but it would have to be carefully done and the cards held close to the chest. There may be more at play here than being afraid of Vlad, I really don't think Joe is afraid of him, just playing smart, both at home and abroad. He is having a run of bad luck lately though, largely through no fault of his own, he admits his mistakes though and that means he can learn from them. It's something Trump could never do, admit his mistakes or learn anything at all, or even evolve as a human being in any way past childhood.


and boy did the orange avenger make a mistake......big time


----------



## printer (Jun 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> which is a mistake...russia is not the sole provider of any resource, there are always other places to get what you need...if it costs a little more for a while, that's the price of making the world safe from megalomaniacal dictators with out of date nuclear arsenals...if there are countries that CANNOT operate without materials from russia, then they just cannot operate...maybe they'll pick safer, more stable trading partners in the future, instead of selling their own security for a few rubles in savings


The reason it was done is without the grain and fertilizer many people in poorer nations would starve. Unintended consequences that could turn nations against us.


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the day Ukraine gets those should be the day they use them to take out the kersch bridge. that would be a HUGE psychological victory...russia cut off with no where to go, no way to resupply their troops in crimea that didn't invite attack from the Ukrainians, the effect on morale both in the russian army and the Ukrainian army, as well as the morale of russian and Ukrainian civilians....


Oh, did I mention a bridge? Russia signaled that they would not be happy with Ukraine getting missiles that can fire into Russia, but a Hellfire could not reach the bridge so it should be OK (ignoring the fact that the drone can easily go there and back). Got to read the fine print. Russia would get upset if Russian teritory is hit, but everyone else says Crimea is still Ukrainian, so it is not really Russian territory. Also a bridge between a Ukrainian territory and a Russian side, would not half the bridge be Ukrainian? I would think so.



cannabineer said:


> Stipulating that, how do we get Russia out of the way of this?


Good question. It is not like they are willing to cooperate for the greater good. Maybe more turret tossing?


DIY-HP-LED said:


> Something to consider:
> 
> A big victory in Ukraine this fall would be good for the democrats, one during the J6 hearings, not so much, as it would steal the news. So for a few weeks, while the J6 panel was holding their public hearings, a stalemate would be best for the democrats. Could this be a factor in throttling the Ukrainians? The Russians are still attacking and being destroyed doing it, so the imperative might not be so great, as they need to be worn down more. Territory can be regained later, the point is to keep destroying irreplaceable equipment and troops too.
> 
> It would be bad timing for Ukraine to be rolling up a shattered and collapsing Russian army in spectacular gains making headlines, while the J6 panel was holding public hearings from key witnesses. Joe would not want this, the Ukrainians and key allies would not want this either, they know the republicans are a bunch or traitors under the control of Trump and bad news for them. So something to consider, but it would have to be carefully done and the cards held close to the chest. There may be more at play here than being afraid of Vlad, I really don't think Joe is afraid of him, just playing smart, both at home and abroad. He is having a run of bad luck lately though, largely through no fault of his own, he admits his mistakes though and that means he can learn from them. It's something Trump could never do, admit his mistakes or learn anything at all, or even evolve as a human being in any way past childhood.


Ukraine is just a speed bump in the election, how Americans feel about how far their paycheck goes will be foremost.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2022)

printer said:


> The reason it was done is without the grain and fertilizer many people in poorer nations would starve. Unintended consequences that could turn nations against us.
> 
> Oh, did I mention a bridge? Russia signaled that they would not be happy with Ukraine getting missiles that can fire into Russia, but a Hellfire could not reach the bridge so it should be OK (ignoring the fact that the drone can easily go there and back). Got to read the fine print. Russia would get upset if Russian teritory is hit, but everyone else says Crimea is still Ukrainian, so it is not really Russian territory. Also a bridge between a Ukrainian territory and a Russian side, would not half the bridge be Ukrainian? I would think so.
> 
> ...


True, foreign affairs is seldom important, however this one did divide the republicans and put Trump and his bunch on the wrong side of history. I was thinking only in terms of the media coverage for the J6 hearings and report and such. 

However I did notice that while Joe is giving just 4 MLRS systems to Ukraine, the UK gave an unspecified number and perhaps other allies did too. Strangely Poland ordered 500 of them and their main enemy is getting destroyed for them by the Ukrainians next door, who they appear to be tight as ticks with.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> True, foreign affairs is seldom important, however this one did divide the republicans and put Trump and his bunch on the wrong side of history. I was thinking only in terms of the media coverage for the J6 hearings and report and such.
> 
> However I did notice that while Joe is giving just 4 MLRS systems to Ukraine, the UK gave an unspecified number and perhaps other allies did too. Strangely Poland ordered 500 of them and their main enemy is getting destroyed for them by the Ukrainians next door, who they appear to be tight as ticks with.


looks like Germany is in too...with MLSR's Mars II's and also IRIS-t systems as well.......


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2022)

printer said:


> The reason it was done is without the grain and fertilizer many people in poorer nations would starve. Unintended consequences that could turn nations against us.
> 
> Oh, did I mention a bridge? Russia signaled that they would not be happy with Ukraine getting missiles that can fire into Russia, but a Hellfire could not reach the bridge so it should be OK (ignoring the fact that the drone can easily go there and back). Got to read the fine print. Russia would get upset if Russian teritory is hit, but everyone else says Crimea is still Ukrainian, so it is not really Russian territory. Also a bridge between a Ukrainian territory and a Russian side, would not half the bridge be Ukrainian? I would think so.
> 
> ...


This may be simplistic, but ships no longer have turrets.

You spoke of sanctions, which are not military. That led me to wonder if you knew a way to shift those hulls without shots fired. I know of none that would compel Putin prime. Im not sure Putin mk 1 is still in the game.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> looks like Germany is in too...with MLSR's Mars II's and also IRIS-t systems as well.......


They will arrive in the "fullness of time", by this fall at the earliest, unless someone lite a fire under their arses. Perhaps someone explained how much petroleum and natural gas Ukraine was sitting on. Not to mention the speed with which it could be developed because the pipelines run right through the existing gas fields. Punch holes in the ground and hook up, replacing Russian gas. It doesn't get much cheaper or easier and the transport infrastructure runs right over the top of the largest undeveloped fields.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They will arrive in the "fullness of time", by this fall at the earliest, unless someone lite a fire under their arses. Perhaps someone explained how much petroleum and natural gas Ukraine was sitting on. Not to mention the speed with which it could be developed because the pipelines run right through the existing gas fields. Punch holes in the ground and hook up, replacing Russian gas.


from what i'm seeing that's basically the idea.....get this war over with, start developing the NG plant, and cut Russia off period, now UA can send all the gas to the EU, prolly one of them main reason why Russia wants UA, it's because of it's NG and they can dominate the market of it....not working so well at the moment


----------



## printer (Jun 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> This may be simplistic, but ships no longer have turrets.
> 
> You spoke of sanctions, which are not military. That led me to wonder if you knew a way to shift those hulls without shots fired. I know of none that would compel Putin prime. Im not sure Putin mk 1 is still in the game.


I am sure Putin has become a new fan of the Turret Toss Competition going on now. And yes, ships have turrets also.





__





Turret - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2022)

i found some possibles, but nothing match the first one right now.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2022)

printer said:


> I am sure Putin has become a new fan of the Turret Toss Competition going on now. And yes, ships have turrets also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Conceded on turrets; looked it up.

However I speculate that Vladolf is borsch now. I wonder who the new boss is, and if he admits to reason.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> from what i'm seeing that's basically the idea.....get this war over with, start developing the NG plant, and cut Russia off period, now UA can send all the gas to the EU, prolly one of them main reason why Russia wants UA, it's because of it's NG and they can dominate the market of it....not working so well at the moment


It was always the real reason. Ukraine would displace them and take their market share, his plan was to keep them offline, they already had contracts signed with oil companies and guess what happened to cause them to move out? Russia didn't want any of this developed, they have massive gas fields and infrastructure built, most of their pipelines passed through Ukraine, hence Nordstream 1&2 with Germany to bypass it. However Ukraine can highjack their last mile of pipeline to their main markets and use it for their gas. Once a country like Ukraine started getting a lot of money from gas, they would spend much of it on defense and they would become even more important to Europe. He had to first cause trouble, then invade, or they would have developed this gas and he'd be fucked. Also a liberal democratic Ukraine would "infect" Russia and Russia is an empire of conquest and would dissolve or pieces would fly off, like with Chechnya. So Vlad had a couple of good reasons for invading Ukraine, from his perspective.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was always the real reason. Ukraine would displace them and take their market share, his plan was to keep them offline, they already had contracts signed with oil companies and guess what happened to cause them to move out? Russia didn't want any of this developed, they have massive gas fields and infrastructure built, most of their pipelines passed through Ukraine, hence Nordstream 1&2 with Germany to bypass it. However Ukraine can highjack their last mile of pipeline to their main markets and use it for their gas. Once a country like Ukraine started getting a lot of money from gas, they would spend much of it on defense and they would become even more important to Europe. He had to first cause trouble, then invade, or they would have developed this gas and he'd be fucked. Also a liberal democratic Ukraine would "infect" Russia and Russia is an empire of conquest and would dissolve or pieces would fly off, like with Chechnya. So Vlad had a couple of good reasons for invading Ukraine, from his perspective.


eh we really can't speculate what's gonna happen after this but i do have my fingers crossed in a few areas though.....especially after this dibocle...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2022)

MSLR ranges......


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/RussiaUkraineWar2022/comments/v2wjgq


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2022)

Putin had cancer treatment in April and end is near, classified US report says


The high-ranking officials have reportedly said Kremlin insiders are 'sensing that the end is near' for the 69-year-old warmonger as they warn his death will still cause 'chaos'




www.mirror.co.uk





with cancer....he may have parkinson's too....hmmm


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2022)

Did someone say a drone video set to Benny Hill music?





*‎The occupant pretended to be dead during the explosion. "The Show" Caught on Video‎*


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2022)

really??..lol...did that already


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Putin had cancer treatment in April and end is near, classified US report says
> 
> 
> The high-ranking officials have reportedly said Kremlin insiders are 'sensing that the end is near' for the 69-year-old warmonger as they warn his death will still cause 'chaos'
> ...


A repeat performance? All his cronies would lose power, unlike the old soviet union where the successors were all government officials and party members, most of these guys are completely dependent on Vlad for their positions and power. They must maintain the pretext of an organized government and they must have some legal authority to assume power.

A dark comedy, Vlad banned it in Russia in 2018, I wonder why? It is more or less accurate, the events did happen, just not in the timeline presented for some of them. Made in the UK


----------



## printer (Jun 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5143291
> 
> MSLR ranges......
> 
> ...


Yeah but if you only have a dozen and you still need enough rockets to go with them.

As long as Putin's private army and spies gets well paid the rest of the bunch has to watch their p's and q's.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Yeah but if you only have a dozen and you still need enough rockets to go with them.


very true......

and from the looks of it..it's Britian, Germany, and the US giving them....along with long range rockets too....fingers crossed.....if the US gives up the good rockets...that bridge is in line sight too


----------



## printer (Jun 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> very true......
> 
> and from the looks of it..it's Britian, Germany, and the US giving them....along with long range rockets too....fingers crossed.....if the US gives up the good rockets...that bridge is in line sight too


Moscow warned Ukraine if they take out the bridge they will bomb the decision making apparatus in Kiev.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Moscow warned Ukraine if they take out the bridge they will bomb Kiev.


They already tried that and hopefully the Krauts will come through on those air defense systems that can defend cities. I don't think they will try for the bridge at Kerch any time soon, there is business to finish in the east where the Russians are attacking, increasingly into the teeth of 155mm artillery that I'm pretty sure they have concentrated where the targets/Russians are.

When they are ready they will go after the bridge at Kerch and the Russians will be in one Helluva pickle, if they moved on Kherson and Mariupol, forcing the Russians to defend both ends of the south at once and forcing those in the east to come out from behind their defenses to try and intervene on the Mariupol side. Then the bridge at Kerch will be blown, if they can, any way they can. Putting immediate pressure on Crimea would preclude the possibility of getting their equipment out by sea. It is the irreplaceable equipment that is the real prize and trapping it in Crimea or the South with no fuel might be the plan. The destruction of Vlad's army means he won't be able to interfere with Ukrainian gas development, especially if he has other fires to put out in other places. Crimea and the surrounding waters are also rich in undeveloped oil and gas. Vlad would like to keep it this way.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Moscow warned Ukraine if they take out the bridge they will bomb the decision making apparatus in Kiev.


that's ok, those same rockets can hit Moscow too......and with the air defenses the way they are.....not even a russian plane crosses into UA right now for being afraid of being shot down.......all for pooty little achievement of connecting russia with crimea.......blow it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2022)

Here is how Ukrainian artillery operates, use closed captions in the video for the translation into English. Things will change a lot with new artillery that has superior range and accuracy.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*«Gods of war»: how Ukrainian artillery fights the war*
1,444,665 views Premiered May 21, 2022 "Reconnaissance, artillery, reconnaissance, infantry, cleanup" - the algorithm of the Ukrainian army's work in the war now looks like. hromadske was lucky to get to the positions of one of the most effective motorized brigades to the east of Kharkiv. In the region, Russian troops are pushed to the border. "I would have gone further," "Barracuda," the squadron commander told us, "but it is more clear to the higher command and the higher one there."

Artillery plays a crucial role in the chain of the effectiveness of the Ukrainian army because, for the most part, the Russian-Ukrainian war is a war of artillery.

hromadske witnesses an artillery barrage in support of infantry, which counterattacks to liberate the next Ukrainian village.
First reconnaissance, then aiming, then "Carnations" [2S1 Gvozdika self-propelled artillery].

The difference between the war of 2022 and the war of 2014-2015, where artillerymen also worked, is that now, almost immediately after the work of Ukrainian artillery, Russian artillery begins to fire at the positions that Ukrainian artillery used. Therefore it is necessary to work very effectively. Effective now is a maximum of three shots on target. And yet - very quickly, so as not to become a goal yourself.


----------



## printer (Jun 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that's ok, those same rockets can hit Moscow too......and with the air defenses the way they are.....not even a russian plane crosses into UA right now for being afraid of being shot down.......all for pooty little achievement of connecting russia with crimea.......blow it


I am pretty sure if Moscow got hit they would use the thermobaric bombs on a major city. They will say they were justified and the hell with what anyone outside of Russia thinks. I think Ukraine should make some of their own as well as phosphor bombs and say if you use them we will hit you right back with them.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 2, 2022)

This is an interesting development


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2022)

printer said:


> I am pretty sure if Moscow got hit they would use the thermobaric bombs on a major city. They will say they were justified and the hell with what anyone outside of Russia thinks. I think Ukraine should make some of their own as well as phosphor bombs and say if you use them we will hit you right back with them.


Attacking Russian cities would be a mistake, it would invite retaliation, cause the Russian population to support the war more, is bad PR and they would lose the moral high ground. There are better targets inside Russia that would hurt them more militarily and economically, like rail bridges, the ones close to Ukraine's borders would be best and keep the Russians at bay. However tit for tat retaliation will have to be used, if Vlad continues to lob missiles into Ukraine, they must pay a painful price for each one. Hitting civilian targets are useless for security, military, logistics and fuel targets are what they need to hit, keep destroying the equipment they can't replace.


----------



## printer (Jun 2, 2022)

*Medvedev threatened to strike at Kyiv in the event of an attack on Russia. "We will act to defeat"*
In the event that Ukraine uses American multiple launch rocket systems (MLRS) against Russian facilities, the Russian Armed Forces will have no choice but to act to defeat decision-making centers. This statement was made by Deputy Chairman of the Security Council of the Russian Federation Dmitry Medvedev.









Медведев пригрозил ударами по Киеву в случае атаки на Россию


«Будем действовать на поражение»




ura-news.translate.goog





But it is OK if the Russians use them.

*Medvedev explained the difference between a special operation and war*
Russia's actions in Ukraine are precisely a special operation, the goals of which are limited, since only military facilities are being destroyed and destroyed. Dmitry Medvedev, Deputy Chairman of the Security Council of the Russian Federation, spoke about this in an interview with Al Jazeera.

“This is really a special military operation. What happens there follows a certain scenario. The President announced that we have two goals that need to be achieved. The first is to protect the citizens of the Donetsk and Lugansk republics <...> The second is to destroy the militarist machine and denazify these regions so that there are no nationalists who promote an absolutely anti-Russian, Russophobic course and try to push Russia and Ukraine together, ”Medvedev said during an interview with a TV channel Al Jazeera. So the deputy chairman of the Security Council answered the question why Moscow called the special operation in this way.









Медведев объяснил разницу между спецоперацией и войной


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





Just changing hearts and minds. We come in peace.

*Russia is developing its own international court*
The Russian Bar Association (AJUR) has taken up the development of an international court that will serve as an alternative to the European Court of Human Rights (ECHR). This was stated by the chairman of the association, former Minister of Justice Sergei Stepashin. It is assumed that the BRICS, the CIS, or the Eurasian Economic Union (EAEU) will become a platform for creating an alternative instance.

“We have withdrawn from the European Court of Human Rights (ECHR), and it is necessary to protect human rights: both our citizens, and those who are abroad, and those who are in Ukraine,” Stepashin said in an interview with Vedomosti, specifying that no one is going to throw out "many postulates of the ECtHR". He added that AJUR has already begun work on the creation of such an alternative court.









Россия занялась разработкой собственного международного суда


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





Taking my marbles and going home.

Hot off the presses.

*In South Ossetia, the postponement of the referendum on joining the Russian Federation was explained*
The referendum on the accession of South Ossetia to Russia was postponed due to a special operation in Ukraine, so as not to create "unnecessary problems" for Moscow. This was stated by an associate of the President of the Republic Alan Gagloeva and a member of his election team Vladimir Vaneev.

“Russia is busy with the situation in Ukraine, and we don’t want to cause unnecessary problems for it. The time will come, Moscow will give a sign - and we will do all this very competently and beautifully, ”Vladimir Vaneev told Izvestia .



https://ura-news.translate.goog/news/1052558597


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2022)

Got a strange felling we have a successor, he was pres for a bit....hmmm


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2022)

Private companies track the war in Ukraine in real time
8,090 views Jun 1, 2022 Even before Russian military forces crossed into Ukraine three months ago, private companies were using data from satellites and other technology to closely monitor events on the ground. Newshour Special Correspondent Mike Cerre explores the ongoing efforts to track the war in Ukraine in real time, digitally.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

Th Ukrainians are chewing up the Russians as they advance, while they themselves maneuver and retreat to survive the Russian artillery. They want to defend the territory, but will trade it temporarily for destroyed Russian equipment and units. The Russians have concentrated a lot of BTGs in a small area close to their front, which is on the hills, on the west side of the river looking down on the Russians. Many of those Russian BTGs taking the city are in range of both drones and 155mm artillery. Half of the Russian army in Ukraine is concentrated here and this is a good opportunity to destroy much of it.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russian success in eastern Ukraine, but at huge cost - UK*
Russia is now achieving "tactical success" in the eastern Donbas region of Ukraine, but it's come at a "significant resource cost", the UK's Ministry of Defence has said in its latest intelligence update.

Questions remain around Moscow's decision to concentrate so much of its "force and fires" on a single part of the overall campaign.

Looking back at the 100 days since Russia invaded its neighbour, the MoD also reminds people that Vladimir Putin's original plan - to seize the capital Kyiv and topple Ukraine's government - has failed.

However, 90% of Luhansk - part of the Donbas region - is now controlled by Russia, the update said. And it is likely Putin will have complete control of the area in the next two weeks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

Another Russian General dead?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

The Russian soldiers refusing to fight in Ukraine


Because of their experiences on the front line, some troops are seeking legal advice to avoid being redeployed.



www.bbc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

Exclusive: Putin Treated for Cancer in April, U.S. Intelligence Report Says


The classified report, produced for President Biden, saw a turnaround from the previous assessment of the Russian leader's health.




www.newsweek.com





Vladimir Putin's health is a subject of intense conversation inside the Biden administration after the intelligence community produced its fourth comprehensive assessment at the end of May. The classified U.S. report says Putin seems to have re-emerged after undergoing treatment in April for advanced cancer, three U.S. intelligence leaders who have read the reports tell _Newsweek_.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2022)

General Staff: Ukrainian Armed Forces push Russian troops back on 4 fronts


OLHA HLUSHCHENKO – FRIDAY, 3 JUNE 2022, 07:26




www.pravda.com.ua


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2022)

*Vadim Baldin: the Russian aviation community is concerned about the information about the mass reduction of pilots*
The aviation community is concerned about information that Russian carriers have begun to cut staff, Vadim Baldin, head of the Helix airline, deputy chairman of the expert council of the commission of the Russian Union of Industrialists and Entrepreneurs (RSPP) on the military-industrial complex (OPK), told RIA Novosti.

"We are concerned about reports in the media that aviation school graduates are having trouble finding employment due to companies suspending pilot recruitment due to sanctions, and some airlines are experiencing massive layoffs," Baldin said.

He noted that this could lead to a decrease not only in the professionalism of employees, but also provoke a shortage of personnel. 

"Our Helix airline is ready to recruit pilots who have experience in piloting the Il-76 . In our opinion, under the current circumstances in the world, we must do our best to help domestic specialists so that they do not go abroad to earn money," the expert added. 








Авиасообщество России обеспокоено информацией о массовом сокращении пилотов


Авиационное сообщество обеспокоено информацией о том, что российские перевозчики начали сокращать персонал, сообщил РИА Новости глава авиакомпании "Геликс",... РИА Новости, 03.06.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





*The head of the Ministry of Emergency Situations of Moscow was hospitalized with a heart attack after a fire in a business center * 
The head of the main department of the Ministry of Emergency Situations in Moscow, Sergei Zheltov, was hospitalized with a heart attack after a fire in a business center in the west of the capital, said Deputy Minister of Emergency Situations Ilya Denisov.

As RIA Novosti was specified in the press service of the Ministry of Emergencies , while extinguishing the fire, the senior assistant to the head of the duty shift of the fire extinguishing service of the main department of the Ministry of Emergencies in Moscow , Colonel of the Internal Service Maxim Seregin, also suffered. He was also hospitalized.

The Moscow prosecutor's office began an investigation. As a spokesman for emergency services told RIA Novosti, the cause of the fire could be arson, but other versions are being considered.








Главу МЧС Москвы госпитализировали с инфарктом после пожара в бизнес-центре


Начальника главного управления МЧС по Москве Сергея Желтова госпитализировали с инфарктом после пожара в бизнес-центре на западе столицы, сообщил замминистра... РИА Новости, 03.06.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





Seems the Head Of Emergency Situations is like the goats that fall over when they get scared. When there is an emergency he has a heart atachk.

*A powerful explosion thundered in the center of Melitopol*
The Kyiv regime is on the verge of depleting military resources, losing key defense nodes in the Donbass. At the same time, the independent authorities seek to show off their high activity in the fight against Russia. Since it is not possible to defeat the RF Armed Forces in battle, terror is used to demonstrate the “fighting fuse”, which has become a characteristic feature of the Kyiv regime after the 2014 coup d'état.

The goals of the “actions of intimidation” are the civilian population living in the liberated territories, and representatives of the administrative apparatus who go over to the side of Russia. Another terrorist act of the Kyiv regime was committed in Melitopol. As reported, in the center of the settlement there was a powerful explosion as a result of the explosion of a Mercedes car with Ukrainian numbers, which was parked near the place of work of the city administration. As a result of the terrorist attack, three people were injured, glass flew out in nearby buildings.

Such attacks will not stop as long as the terrorist entity UGIL (Ukrainian State of Ivano-Frankivsk and Lvov) exists.

- wrote in this regard, one of the leaders of the regional administration of the Zaporozhye region, Vladimir Rogov.

According to him, only the complete demilitarization and denazification of Ukraine can cope with the terrorist threat posed by the Kyiv regime.


https://en.topwar.ru/197009-moschnyj-vzryv-progremel-v-centre-melitopolja-v-zaporozhe.html



*The military commissar writes about the attack on the Beskydy railway tunnel in Ukraine, the Ministry of Defense has not yet commented*
Ukrainian media are reporting strikes on targets in the western regions of the country, including in the Stryi region. There are also reports of a missile attack on the Beskydy Tunnel. This is the second longest railway tunnel in Ukraine. Its length is just over 1,8 km, it is located on the territory of the Lviv and Transcarpathian regions. The capacity is up to 100 pairs of trains per day, which run on electric traction.

The Beskydy tunnel has been actively used recently for the supply of foreign weapons to Ukraine. It was through him, according to some reports, that the American M777 howitzers and their ammunition were supplied.

Commissar Andrei Rudenko writes about the strike on the Beskid Tunnel in his TG channel, noting that this was also announced in Kyiv. The military commander Yevhen Poddubny also writes about strikes on the railway infrastructure in the Lviv region in the TG. The Russian Defense Ministry has not yet commented on these messages.

If the Beskydy railway tunnel is really damaged, then this will certainly cause difficulties with the transportation of military cargo to the territory of Ukraine. Moreover, it is difficult to overestimate the importance of the Beskydy Tunnel for the EU countries. After all, more than 60 percent of transit cargo goes through it to Europe.


https://en.topwar.ru/197143-voenkor-soobschil-o-nanesenii-udara-po-beskidskomu-zheleznodorozhnomu-tonnelju-na-ukraine-minoborony-poka-ne-kommentiruet.html



*"Lost lustre." Why Russian banks are getting rid of gold*
Russian banks in February-March reduced gold reserves by more than 20 percent - by April, only about 44 tons remained in vaults. In anticipation of sanctions, credit institutions increased exports, analysts explain. What threatens the "leakage" of the precious metal, understood RIA Novosti.

Traditionally, gold reserves are affected by seasonality. In winter, deliveries are reduced: the lion's share of the metal is mined in Siberia, Chukotka, the Urals - the harsh climate forces us to suspend work. As a result, raw materials and finished products in refineries are running out by spring.

However, this year it is not only the seasonal factor. Back in February, market participants were actively selling the precious metal: they were preparing for sanctions. They bought ingots from industrialists and immediately exported them abroad, selling off the remains from the storage facilities. Many took the position that exporting gold is the surest way to get foreign exchange.









"Потеряло блеск". Почему российские банки избавляются от золота


Российские банки в феврале — марте сократили запасы золота более чем на 20 процентов — к апрелю в хранилищах осталось всего около 44 тонн. В ожидании санкций... РИА Новости, 02.06.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





Cost much for a war there Putin?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 3, 2022)

Putin may need to sell the “ pee tape “ to TMZ just to get can of tuna fish.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

The Ukrainian evening news, interviews with the troops and general morale boosting for those with destroyed homes and lives. Retribution, if not justice is being meted out to the Russians and they are paying for what they are doing, your faith, sacrifices and efforts are getting results.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Defeated occupiers and abandoned bodies. Ukraine's defenders counterattacked enemy in Kharkiv region*
188,688 views Jun 3, 2022 The counterattack of the Ukrainian Armed Forces in the Kharkiv direction continues. In almost a month Ukraine’s defenders have liberated more than 20 settlements from the Russian occupiers. However, the situation in the Kharkiv region is quite complicated. Fighting continues in the Izium direction. Our correspondent Anastasia Zhuk will tell more from the site.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

Well, one of the things the Russians are short on is infantry and nothing soaks them up and kills them like urban combat, especially when your mortars are overlooking the city from the heights across the river a couple of kilometers away, not to mention your 155mm artillery and Drones taking out targets far to the rear including their artillery. Not much need for missiles here, things are pretty tight and it looks like a trap for the Russians to me, instead of one for the Ukrainians. Infantry troops are a big problem for the Russians and tanks in the city would be suicide with NLAWS, Javelins and anti tank weapons of every description, not to mention mortars and artillery! A lot of Russians are gonna die taking Sievierodonets, they will pay a heavy price in Troops and any artillery that gets in range of the 155mm howitzers which means the Russians can't support their infantry in the city with artillery, if they are out ranged by 5 miles.

There are continuing reports of the Russians having a critical shortage of drones and this no doubt will mean they can't locate Ukrainian units or shorter range artillery for destruction by their artillery. Being out ranged by 5 miles will make their artillery useless or destroyed. The Ukrainians have an abundance of drones too and they will multiply the effect of the longer range artillery. The shells can go a lot further than the small commercial quadcopter drones, air plane type small drones would have the range and endurance though to go 25 or 30 km to the target area.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Ukraine's foreign legion ready to fight Russians back in Sievierodonetsk*
254,267 views Jun 3, 2022 Russian forces advanced deep into the ruined eastern factory city of Sievierodonetsk, but Ukrainian troops were still holding out on Friday (June 3) as Russia's assault on its neighbour entered its 100th day.

Members of Ukraine’s foreign legion arrived in Sievierodonetsk on Thursday (June 2) getting ready to join the battle.

Zurab Kakalidze is a 22-year-old member of Ukraine's foreign legion, which is made of foreign fighters who volunteer to come to Ukraine and fight against the Russians. He said he felt he was on the right side of history. He and his fellow fighters were optimistic to see their families again and wanted to make sure the enemy would not, he added.

Ukraine's defence minister said his troops were already training in Europe to operate new, advanced missile systems pledged this week by the United States and Britain, which Kyiv hopes will help swing the battle in its favour in coming weeks.

A war that Western countries believe Russia planned to win within hours has ground on for more than three months, with Moscow having been driven back from the capital but launching a huge new assault in the east.

The past weeks have seen Russia pour its forces into the battle for Sievierodonetsk, a small factory city in the east, which Russia must capture to achieve its stated aim of holding all of Luhansk province. Both sides have been taking punishing losses there in a street-by-street battle that could set the trajectory for a long war of attrition.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2022)

well something hit the port....found a couple of vids like this yesterday too....


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/UkraineWarVideoReport/comments/v3yatm


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

Vlad is still alive. I wonder when he croaks, in an effort to retain their power, will his cronies call in a taxidermist and have his corpse wired up inside to create RoboVlad. Good enough to have him sitting in a chair to hide control the wires hanging out of his ass, we have the technology!






*Analyst breaks down what Putin’s meeting with African leader means*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | ruzzians Run Away from it! We keep pushing!*


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2022)

Hey, shit happens. 

*Zakharova demanded that the US explain for the supply of "Mi-17" to Ukraine*
he administration of the US President must explain on what basis Washington is transferring four Russian Mi-17 helicopters to Ukraine, which were transferred by the Russian Federation for operation in Afghanistan. This was stated by the official representative of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Russia Maria Zakharova.

“The package of“ assistance ”to Ukraine announced on June 1 by the US Administration includes, among other things, four Mi-17 helicopters, which our country previously transferred to the United States for operation exclusively in Afghanistan,” Maria Zakharova said in a comment published on the Foreign Ministry website. RF. She clarified that the contract legally stipulates that Russian helicopters should be delivered to Afghanistan for the armed forces of the Islamic Republic.

The Foreign Ministry spokeswoman added that the Russian embassy in the United States demanded the State Department provide detailed explanations on this matter, but did not receive "any intelligible answer." “The behavior of the United States is a blatant example of a policy of“ double standards ”, when Washington fulfills only agreements that are convenient for it at this particular moment,” Zakharova concluded.

Earlier, the Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation protested in connection with the transfer of the Mi-17 by the United States to Ukraine, RT reports . In addition to Russian helicopters, the US plans to transfer multiple launch rocket systems, anti-tank guided missiles and thousands of other anti-tank weapons to Ukraine, the National News Service reports .

The United States stepped up arms supplies with the start of a special operation of the Russian Federation to demilitarize and denazify Ukraine. US President Joe Biden has signed a law providing Ukraine with a new tranche of $ 40 billion . The US financial reserves were reported to have been exhausted. In this regard, the US Congress demanded Biden to report on spending on Ukraine .








Захарова потребовала США объясниться за поставки «Ми-17» Украине


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Two strong explosions thundered on the outskirts of Kherson*
Russian air defense systems (air defense) worked in the sky over the outskirts of Kherson. It is reported by RIA Novosti with reference to its correspondent.

There were three explosions, two of them strong. However, details are not provided.

Since February 24, 2022, Russia has been conducting a special operation to demilitarize Ukraine. During it, the Russian army managed to take the entire territory of the Kherson region under full control. Later, the head of the Kherson regional administration, Gennady Laguta, told the Ukrainian media that the Armed Forces of Ukraine allegedly liberated 20 settlements in the region. Laguta himself had previously fled the region after the arrival of the Russian army.








На окраине Херсона прогремели два сильных взрыва


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Putin promised not to attack Ukraine while clearing ports*
The military forces of the Russian Federation will not attack the Armed Forces of Ukraine when they clear the ports controlled by the Russian Federation. This was stated by Russian President Vladimir Putin.

“Russia will not take advantage of the demining situation [of Ukrainian ports] to launch attacks from the sea,” the president said in an interview. The broadcast was conducted on Russia 24.

Ukraine mined the waters of the Black Sea, which made it impossible to export grain from the territory of Ukraine. Kyiv went for it when a special operation of the Russian Federation was carried out in the country. Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov called on Ukraine to solve all the problems associated with this, because only in this case Russia will be able to ensure the passage of commercial convoys involved in the export of Ukrainian grain. Putin also informed the heads of France and Germany, Emmanuel Macron and Olaf Scholz, of his readiness to help export food. However, in his opinion, for this it is necessary to lift the sanctions.








Путин пообещал не атаковать Украину при разминировании портов


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

printer said:


> Zakharova demanded that the US explain for the supply of "Mi-17" to Ukraine


Yeah, and we'd like to talk to you about all those leased airliners you stole and that have turned to junk without maintenance. Perhaps they should talk to the Ukrainians about it, but if you are upset by it, they can give them back and we can give them a few hundred old Huey's we have laying around, American made, so you don't get upset.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

These will do for Ukraine, they can fly them into the ground and arm them to the teeth, they will only need them for a year or two. Transfer them to Poland and they can give them to Ukraine, put them on flatbed trucks and drive em across the border to keep Vlad happy. The crew can climb in and fly the fucker right off the truck and to the eastern front with a refueling stop and lunch along the way. There are even more of them than this in Uncle Sam's cupboard. Oh and he's also retiring 14,000 heavy military Trucks...

_Does the Air Force still fly Hueys?

“Officials told us plans to retire the aircraft beginning in 2022 will mitigate aging issues, with full retirement expected by 2032.” *Its replacement, the Leonardo-built, Boeing-modified MH-139A, is currently in testing and scheduled to enter service in 2021*._


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2022)

Demands?  kiss it chica


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

*'An inflection point': How the next 100 days may look in Ukraine*
32,926 views Jun 3, 2022 Russia's war in Ukraine has now gone on for 100 days. CNN's Ben Wedeman, CNN's Brian Todd and retired Army Gen. James "Spider" Marks look back at the evolving military strategies of Russia and what the state of the battlefield may be in the next few months.


----------



## Mirtaz (Jun 4, 2022)

Biden thinks Ukraine will have to cede land to Russia when all is said and done.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jun 4, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> Biden thinks Ukraine will have to cede land to Russia when all is said and done.


You need to work on your reading comprehension

Biden said:

“From the beginning, I’ve said and I’ve been — not everyone’s agreed with me — nothing about Ukraine without Ukraine,” Biden began his answer. “It’s their territory. I’m not going to tell them what they should and shouldn’t do.

“But it appears to me that at some point along the line, there’s going to have to be a negotiated settlement here,” the president added. “And what that entails, I don’t know. I don’t think anybody knows at the time. But in the meantime, we’re gonna continue to put the Ukrainians in a position where they can defend themselves.”


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> You need to work on your reading comprehension
> 
> Biden said:
> 
> ...


"But it appears to me that at some point along the line, there’s going to have to be a negotiated settlement here,” 

President Emmanuel Macron in an interview with French media repeated on Friday that Russia should not be “humiliated … so that the day the fighting stops we can pave a way out through diplomatic means”. 

*Ukraine wants to bolster military position before resuming talks with Russia: Official*

Ukraine wants to strengthen its positions on the ground with the help of new weapons deliveries from the West before it resumes peace talks with Russia, Ukrainian negotiator David Arakhamia has said.








Ukraine claims gains in Severodonetsk as Russia steps up assault


Governor says Russian forces are blowing up bridges to prevent Ukraine from bringing reinforcements to Severodonetsk.




www.aljazeera.com





You need to keep up with things. Mind you, that is why we are here, to share information.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jun 4, 2022)

printer said:


> "But it appears to me that at some point along the line, there’s going to have to be a negotiated settlement here,”
> 
> President Emmanuel Macron in an interview with French media repeated on Friday that Russia should not be “humiliated … so that the day the fighting stops we can pave a way out through diplomatic means”.
> 
> ...


Ceding land may very well be part of negotiations, but nowhere in that quote did Biden say say Ukraine "will have to" give up land


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2022)

I think the Ukrainians are betting all on being able to negotiate from strength. Papa Joe should be stinging from his fumble of Afghanistan, and a bit more proactively helping the obvious good guys.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)

WW2 ended with a diplomatic settlement called an unconditional surrender. Ukraine will not give up territory, why should they? They can defeat the Russian army in the field and destroy them as a future fighting force, one might as well negotiate with Hitler. They simply cannot be trusted and they would never let Ukraine develop their resources in peace. The people of the country want this and the west will have to stab them in the back to get them to agree and we've done that once too often. Zelenskiy could not and would not, even try to change their minds and if we pulled the pin on them it would cause NATO to break apart and create a larger war. 

Macron might want it and Germany might want it, but I can assure you the eastern Europeans allies like Poland will side with Ukraine. They want Russia destroyed as a military power and future threat. The west cannot do it without Ukraine's approval and doing a deal with a war criminal to give away another countries territory and people to a war criminal is unacceptable, not just to Ukraine, but to many of it's allies too. It would also hurt Biden politically as it would any leaders who pushed it and want to strangle Ukraine. These countries are not making the major sacrifices they are making to allow Putin to get away with imperial conquest.

I never heard Lloyd personally walk back his statement about destroying the Russian army yet, though there was some diplomatic back peddling. Of course they are gonna talk peace while conducting war, Putin does it all the time and it means nothing. The eastern European states have had a good look at the Russian army and don't fear it as they did once and a smaller alliance than NATO could deal with them. One only has to look at the enthusiasm of many of these nations and how much of their military budgets they devoted. Sweden and Finland would have their confidence shaken if we force Ukraine to agree to Russia's crimes. Perhaps as part of the agreement the war crimes will be forgotten and the sanctions lifted? How about compensating Russia for their losses and returning all the frozen money?


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> WW2 ended with a diplomatic settlement called an unconditional surrender. Ukraine will not give up territory, why should they? They can defeat the Russian army in the field and destroy them as a future fighting force, one might as well negotiate with Hitler. They simply cannot be trusted and they would never let Ukraine develop their resources in peace. The people of the country want this and the west will have to stab them in the back to get them to agree and we've done that once too often. Zelenskiy could not and would not, even try to change their minds and if we pulled the pin on them it would cause NATO to break apart and create a larger war.
> 
> Macron might want it and Germany might want it, but I can assure you the eastern Europeans allies like Poland will side with Ukraine. They want Russia destroyed as a military power and future threat. The west cannot do it without Ukraine's approval and doing a deal with a war criminal to give away another countries territory and people to a war criminal is unacceptable, not just to Ukraine, but to many of it's allies too. It would also hurt Biden politically as it would any leaders who pushed it and want to strangle Ukraine. These countries are not making the major sacrifices they are making to allow Putin to get away with imperial conquest.
> 
> I never heard Lloyd personally walk back his statement about destroying the Russian army yet, though there was some diplomatic back peddling. Of course they are gonna talk peace while conducting war, Putin does it all the time and it means nothing. The eastern European states have had a good look at the Russian army and don't fear it as they did once and a smaller alliance than NATO could deal with them. One only has to look at the enthusiasm of many of these nations and how much of their military budgets they devoted. Sweden and Finland would have their confidence shaken if we force Ukraine to agree to Russia's crimes. Perhaps as part of the agreement the war crimes will be forgotten and the sanctions lifted? How about compensating Russia for their losses and returning all the frozen money?


And if Russia agrees to returning to the February per-invasion divide?


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2022)

I hear it was started by a drummer spontaneously combusting.

*Hundreds of people were urgently evacuated from the hostel of the Polytechnic University in Perm*
The fire occurred in the dormitory building of the Polytechnic University of Perm on the territory of the complex of the educational organization. Everyone inside was evacuated before rescuers arrived.

“At the time of the arrival of the first fire and rescue unit, there was heavy smoke on the 6th floor of the building. Before the arrival of fire departments, 211 people were evacuated from it, ”the KP-Perm website says with reference to the Main Directorate of the Russian Emergencies Ministry for the Perm Territory. In the press service of the department, the correspondent of URA.RU was unable to promptly obtain information. A written request has been sent to the ministry.

No casualties have been reported yet. According to eyewitnesses, it took firefighters about 10 minutes to extinguish the fire. The call was quickly responded to. The causes of the incident are being established.

Earlier, URA.RU wrote that firefighters extinguished a fire in a mattress in a Perm hospital. 16 employees of the Ministry of Emergency Situations and 5 cars worked on the call. There were no deaths or injuries during the incident.








Из общежития Политеха в Перми срочно эвакуировались сотни человек


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*NATO will conduct large-scale exercises in the Baltic Sea. Sweden and Finland will participate in them*
NATO's large-scale annual international military exercises Baltops will be held in the Baltic Sea. They will be attended by Sweden and Finland, who are going to join the alliance.

“In the Baltic Sea region, from June 5 to June 17, large-scale annual international military exercises “Baltops 22” will be held with the participation of 14 NATO members - the USA, Belgium, Bulgaria, Denmark, Estonia, France, Germany, Latvia, Lithuania, Great Britain, the Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Turkey. As well as two partner countries - Sweden and Finland, ”the LSM portal writes with reference to the national armed forces of Latvia.

These exercises are one of the largest in the Northern European region. They are aimed at strengthening cooperation between countries that will show a willingness to provide protection and enhance security. This year, more than 4,000 people from the naval, air and ground forces will participate in the exercises. It is planned to use more than 60 aircraft and 40 ships of various classes.

At the end of May, NATO began the Ramstein Legacy 2022 (RALY 22) exercise using combat aircraft near the Russian borders. The event runs until June 12 to strengthen defense and protect territories.








НАТО проведет масштабные учения в Балтийском море


В них будет участвовать Швеция и Финляндия




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)

printer said:


> And if Russia agrees to returning to the February per-invasion divide?


They are still on Ukrainian territory and have violated several previous agreements on Ukrainian sovereignty. including one where they gave Russia 1500 nukes. These territories were used as spring boards to attack Ukraine and any peace offering would be used to regroup and get the Russian army out of defeat on the field. Zellenskiy might agree to a cease fire, if they moved out, but that is far different than a peace deal and that is what we want, but with all of Ukraine. If Vlad's days are numbered in terms of health or life, then retirement is possible while having a fall guy make the humiliating peace deal, then he is disposed of and it's back to business, or to try and pick up the pieces.

One thing though, the more of the Russian army the Ukrainians destroy and the more weakened the Russians become, the less willing they and their close allies will be willing to compromise. Don't kid yourself, Belarus is in somebody's sights in the near future. Perhaps in the ensuing confusion in wake of Vlad's death there could be some movement, but if the Russian army collapses on the field in Ukraine this summer, it will be game over.

A peace offer by Vlad might be accepted temporarily, but only because America agreed to arm Ukraine to the fucking teeth, while the cease fire was on going. They would need to get stronger quicker than the Russians could, but they would hold a referendum in Ukraine that would reject it. There is an election next year in Ukraine and no party will advocate for giving pieces to Russia! I believe going the whole 9 yards is favored by well over 80% of Ukrainians, if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are still on Ukrainian territory and have violated several previous agreements on Ukrainian sovereignty. including one where they gave Russia 1500 nukes. These territories were used as spring boards to attack Ukraine and any peace offering would be used to regroup and get the Russian army out of defeat on the field. Zellenskiy might agree to a cease fire, if they moved out, but that is far different than a peace deal and that is what we want, but with all of Ukraine. If Vlad's days are numbered in terms of health or life, then retirement is possible while having a fall guy make the humiliating peace deal, then he is disposed of and it's back to business, or to try and pick up the pieces.
> 
> One thing though, the more of the Russian army the Ukrainians destroy and the more weakened the Russians become, the less willing they and their close allies will be willing to compromise. Don't kid yourself, Belarus is in somebody's sights in the near future. Perhaps in the ensuing confusion in wake of Vlad's death there could be some movement, but if the Russian army collapses on the field in Ukraine this summer, it will be game over.
> 
> A peace offer by Vlad might be accepted temporarily, but only because America agreed to arm Ukraine to the fucking teeth, while the cease fire was on going. They would need to get stronger quicker than the Russians could, but they would hold a referendum in Ukraine that would reject it. There is an election next year in Ukraine and no party will advocate for giving pieces to Russia! I believe going the whole 9 yards is favored by well over 80% of Ukrainians, if memory serves me correctly.


America is not arming Ukraine to the teeth. If it and the rest of Nato was then there would be nothing left of Russia on the ground. Will the West keep pouring money and weapons into Ukraine? How much is this costing Ukraine, how much are they going into debt? The aid is not free.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)

printer said:


> America is not arming Ukraine to the teeth. If it and the rest of Nato was then there would be nothing left of Russia on the ground. Will the West keep pouring money and weapons into Ukraine? How much is this costing Ukraine, how much are they going into debt? The aid is not free.


That's the point, why extend this conflict when it can be ended relatively quickly to solve a host of issues like fuel prices and food. During the most recent fighting Ukraine was losing about 100 KIA and 3X wounded, about 400 causalities a day, however this intensity of combat has not been going on for long in the east. Since the Russians are attacking and it is a largely urban warfare fight right now with the Russians attacking with infantry and soaking up at least 3X the Ukrainians losses. They are also under the mortars of the Ukrainians just a couple of km away on the heights across the river and the 152 mm artillery and behind that the 155mm. Half the Russian army in Ukraine is concentrated in this small area and it must be a target rich environment for the Ukrainian artillery and mortars in deed.

So in a month of the most intense fighting Ukraine might lose as many as 3000 men KIA, but the Russians are attacking. They are under Ukrainian guns this time while their infantry tries to take the city and tanks dare not go in because the place is full of anti tank weapons. The Ukrainians on the high ground can provide air cover too so that is off the table for the Russians and they are low on drones. According to reports the Russians are getting slaughtered trying to take the city and the Ukrainians will withdraw, but not before destroying a few Russian BTGs.

Vlad will be making noises about peace when the situation on the ground becomes desperate enough and to get his ass out of a jam. In war resolution and any deal will be a real tough deal for Russia to swallow.


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's the point, why extend this conflict when it can be ended relatively quickly to solve a host of issues like fuel prices and food. During the most recent fighting Ukraine was losing about 100 KIA and 3X wounded, about 400 causalities a day, however this intensity of combat has not been going on for long in the east. Since the Russians are attacking and it is a largely urban warfare fight right now with the Russians attacking with infantry and soaking up at least 3X the Ukrainians losses. They are also under the mortars of the Ukrainians just a couple of km away on the heights across the river and the 152 mm artillery and behind that the 155mm. Half the Russian army in Ukraine is concentrated in this small area and it must be a target rich environment for the Ukrainian artillery and mortars in deed.
> 
> So in a month of the most intense fighting Ukraine might lose as many as 3000 men KIA, but the Russians are attacking. They are under Ukrainian guns this time while their infantry tries to take the city and tanks dare not go in because the place is full of anti tank weapons. The Ukrainians on the high ground can provide air cover too so that is off the table for the Russians and they are low on drones. According to reports the Russians are getting slaughtered trying to take the city and the Ukrainians will withdraw, but not before destroying a few Russian BTGs.
> 
> Vlad will be making noises about peace when the situation on the ground becomes desperate enough and to get his ass out of a jam. In war resolution and any deal will be a real tough deal for Russia to swallow.


As long as the Russians can keep the Ukrainians on the other side of the river they can withdraw enough to stay relatively safe and say they control the area. It does not mater if it is a wasteland, it is for home consumption. But that does not change the fact that Putin is taking in $1B a day and it is paying for his war. The Ukrainians are probably burning through half that rate, but with little income. How much will they rack up the debt to take back land that will be hard to take back? You say the Russians are losing three times the Ukrainians, what if the Ukrainians try to take back the areas in urban warfare? Will they be losing 3X that the Russians? The closer the fighting comes to the Russian border the more Russia has at stake. It is not like Putin has to worry too much from the population, they are getting lied to. Russia will become even more of a police state than it is now. Given that we can not count on Putin dying where is the acceptable line for both sides to end the war?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)

printer said:


> As long as the Russians can keep the Ukrainians on the other side of the river they can withdraw enough to stay relatively safe and say they control the area. It does not mater if it is a wasteland, it is for home consumption. But that does not change the fact that Putin is taking in $1B a day and it is paying for his war. The Ukrainians are probably burning through half that rate, but with little income. How much will they rack up the debt to take back land that will be hard to take back? You say the Russians are losing three times the Ukrainians, what if the Ukrainians try to take back the areas in urban warfare? Will they be losing 3X that the Russians? The closer the fighting comes to the Russian border the more Russia has at stake. It is not like Putin has to worry too much from the population, they are getting lied to. Russia will become even more of a police state than it is now. Given that we can not count on Putin dying where is the acceptable line for both sides to end the war?


Well with superior ranged artillery that was designed back in the day to defeat the Russian artillery, they can have a 5 mile advantage when defending or attacking. They can keep the Russians 5 miles from the river bank minimum and they will have no drones to speak of. The Ukrainians don't have all the artillery they want, but much of it is concentrated on anything in range around the city and half the Russians in Ukraine are there trying to secure the last little piece of the oblast. They are doing this for political purposes and not military ones, it is the worst possible place for them to mass their forces. It looks like a trap for the Ukrainians, but they have their equipment across the river and only infantry and NLAWS are in the city. Meanwhile they are supported by Ukrainians on the heights behind them and the river around 2 km from the Russian lines by mortars and even Javelins at that distance. Then there is the artillery using drones striking Russian equipment 20 km from the river. It looks like a trap for the Russians to me and the last city in the oblast is the cheese.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)

A Super-Short Guide to Why Ukraine is Kicking Russia’s Ass in Putin’s Ukraine War


A quick-and-dirty brief on why Zelensky’s Ukraine is winning so handily and Putin’s Russia losing so badly on the battlefield (Russian/Русский перевод) By Brian E. Frydenborg, April 30, 2…




realcontextnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)

Interactive Battle Map | The Ukraine Map


An interactive map that shows the zones of control for the Ukraine, Russia War in 2022. This map is updated at least daily with results from battles.




www.theukrainemap.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533156039201157120


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532940484003663872


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)

They better be careful of what cities they hit, the French and Germans will return the rockets scrap with an apology. The Poles would declare article 5 and go for their fucking throats right through Belarus like shit through a goose, ditto for the UK, only with the Poles.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Russia will strike West if US rockets hit us, says Putin ally


Dmitry Medvedev has warned that Moscow could target western cities if Ukraine uses rocket systems supplied by the United States to carry out strikes on Russian territory.




www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They better be careful of what cities they hit, the French and Germans will return the rockets scrap with an apology. The Poles would declare article 5 and go for their fucking throats right through Belarus like shit through a goose, ditto for the UK, only with the Poles.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


it only shows a stub before paywalling


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> it only shows a stub before paywalling


Last freebe for me, try a private window, incognito?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Last freebe for me, try a private window, incognito?


sorry, that’s as likely as me solving a differential equation, or taking up rock climbing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | We took Severodonetsk Back! Glory to Ukraine!*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)

*Russian army has 'basically failed' | Cedric Leighton*
85,484 views Jun 4, 2022 “The Russians have basically failed in terms of their organisation and their ability to carry out their operations.” Is the Russian army lacking organisation and slowing the invasion down? Kait Borsay asks former Pentagon joint staff member, Cedric Leighton, on #TimesRadio.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> it only shows a stub before paywalling


i use firefox browser, it has "reader mode"...no graphics, but it will display the text of nearly any page

*Russia will strike West if US rockets hit us, says Putin ally*
Julian O’Shaughnessy

3 minutes


One of President Putin’s closest allies has warned that Moscow could target western cities if Ukraine uses rocket systems supplied by the United States to carry out strikes on Russian territory.
Washington said this week that it was sending M142 high-mobility artillery rocket systems to Ukraine, which will more than double its army’s artillery range and allow it to strike targets 50 miles away.
“If, God forbid, these weapons are used against Russian territory then our armed forces will have no other choice but to strike decision-making centres,” said Dmitry Medvedev, a former prime minister under Putin who is deputy chairman of Russia’s national security council.
“Of course, it needs to be understood that the final decision-making centres in this case, unfortunately, are not located on the territory of Kyiv,” he said in an interview with Al Jazeera. Officials in Moscow have accused Nato of using the war in Ukraine to wage a proxy war against Russia.
Medvedev, who also served a single term as president from 2008 to 2012 but was widely viewed as Putin’s puppet, was once seen as a liberalising force in Russia but has transformed in recent months into one of Moscow’s biggest hawks.
*Advertisement*
He also warned that the fighting in Ukraine was pushing the world dangerously close to nuclear Armageddon, saying: “The Horsemen of the Apocalypse are already on their way and all hope now is with Lord God the Almighty.”
Kremlin-controlled state television has said on a number of occasions that Moscow could launch nuclear missiles against western countries, including Britain, if the war in Ukraine turns against Russia.
The White House said it had agreed to provide Ukraine with the guided missiles after receiving assurances from President Zelensky that they would not be used to hit targets inside Russia. The Kremlin said it did not believe Zelensky. “The United States is directly and intentionally adding fuel to the fire,” Dmitry Peskov, Putin’s spokesman, said.
Russia has accused Ukraine of using combat helicopters and drones to carry out a number of cross-border strikes on villages and oil depots since the start of the war in February. Kyiv has neither confirmed nor denied the allegations.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i use firefox browser, it has "reader mode"...no graphics, but it will display the text of nearly any page


which phone?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> which phone?


on my pc, but firefox runs on my android phone (nokia g300)...i don't like accessing the site from my phone, feels too restrictive.
this might be helpful
https://www.howto-connect.com/how-to-enable-reader-mode-in-firefox-for-android/


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> sorry, that’s as likely as me solving a differential equation, or taking up rock climbing.


Hey, I did not realize we had so much in common.


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well with superior ranged artillery that was designed back in the day to defeat the Russian artillery, they can have a 5 mile advantage when defending or attacking. They can keep the Russians 5 miles from the river bank minimum and they will have no drones to speak of. The Ukrainians don't have all the artillery they want, but much of it is concentrated on anything in range around the city and half the Russians in Ukraine are there trying to secure the last little piece of the oblast. They are doing this for political purposes and not military ones, it is the worst possible place for them to mass their forces. It looks like a trap for the Ukrainians, but they have their equipment across the river and only infantry and NLAWS are in the city. Meanwhile they are supported by Ukrainians on the heights behind them and the river around 2 km from the Russian lines by mortars and even Javelins at that distance. Then there is the artillery using drones striking Russian equipment 20 km from the river. It looks like a trap for the Russians to me and the last city in the oblast is the cheese.


I am expecting the Ukrainians to make gains back. Just worried Russia will look at the new weapons as "a provocation" and burn the place to the ground. and blame the fire on the Ukrainians. 

*A resident of Donetsk spoke about the shelling of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in the city center*
Ukrainian troops shelled the Voroshilovsky district of Donetsk, firing 40 rockets from a BM-21 Grad multiple launch rocket system. This was reported by the representative office of the DPR in the Joint Center for Control and Coordination of the Ceasefire (JCCC).

“Fire was recorded from the VFU (Armed Forces of Ukraine — approx. URA.RU) in the direction of Tonenkoe — Donetsk (Voroshilovsky District),” the statement of the JCCC in Telegram says. According to the agency's preliminary data, at least ten civilians were injured, one of them a child. “Apartments, cars are on fire,” Andrey Rudenko, military commander of the All-Russian State Television and Radio Broadcasting Company, who is at the scene, wrote in his telegram channel.








Националисты выпустили 40 снарядов из «Градов» по центру Донецка


«Горят квартиры, есть раненые»




ura-news.translate.goog





*Putin compared US weapons in Ukraine to nuts cracked by the Russian Federation. Video*
Russian President Vladimir Putin has said that Russian air defense systems are "clicking like nuts" on American equipment that the United States supplies to Ukraine. He spoke about this in the program “Moscow. Kremlin. Putin”, which was announced on the Russia-24 TV channel.

“Our air defenses [US equipment] are cracking like nuts. Dozens have been destroyed,” Putin said in an interview with Pavel Zarubin, which was announced on the Rossiya-24 TV channel.

Russia launched a special operation in Ukraine on February 24. Putin declared the goals of demilitarization and denazification of Ukraine. He also stated that Russia is helping the residents of Donbass, who were subjected to genocide by Ukraine. On May 9, US President Joe Biden signed the Lend-Lease Act to help Ukraine. Earlier, the Russian military destroyed a convoy of American and European military equipment that they were sending to Ukraine.








Путин сравнил оружие США на Украине с орехами, которые щелкает РФ


Видео




ura-news.translate.goog




*The State Duma called for a tribunal over those responsible for the shelling of Donetsk*
All war criminals must be held accountable, including for the shelling of Donetsk. This was stated by the chairman of the Liberal Democratic Party, the head of the State Duma Committee on International Affairs, Leonid Slutsky.

“All war criminals must be held accountable, including for today’s shelling of Donetsk,” Slutsky said in an interview with TASS. He also added that the shelling of Donetsk by the Armed Forces of Ukraine is another confirmation of "the need for a special operation conducted by Russia to demilitarize and denazify Ukraine."

On June 4, the Armed Forces of Ukraine fired at the following directions: Novgorodskoye - Panteleymonovka, Krasnogorovka - Donetsk, Ozeryanovka - Mikhailovka, Avdeevka - Donetsk. Two Grad missiles were also fired in the Novomikhailovka-Donetsk direction. Nationalists fired 40 rockets in the Voroshilovsky district of Donetsk . As a result of massive shelling , five people were killed and 20 more were injured. 








В Госдуме призвали к трибуналу над виновными в обстреле Донецка


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*The Chinese Foreign Ministry exposed the United States using the example of arms supplies to Ukraine. Screen*
The military budget of the United States of America is several hundred times greater than the amount allocated for the development of international trade. Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian drew attention to this.

“A 400x difference shows how much the US government loves to fight,” a Chinese diplomat tweeted. The picture published in the post shows a mountain of dollars allocated by the White House to support Ukraine. Nearby is a modest bundle of banknotes representing all American investments in ten countries that are members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (SEA). According to Zhao Lijian's calculations, the White House donated about 400 times more to the needs of Ukraine than to the countries of Southeast Asia.








МИД Китая разоблачил США на примере поставок оружия на Украину
 

Скрин




ura-news.translate.goog





*FA: Biden will 'take a bow' to Saudi Arabia over Russia*
American leader Joe Biden decided to "go bow" to Riyadh to Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman Al Saud to convince him to increase oil production and impose sanctions against Russia because of a special operation in Ukraine. However, he will return empty-handed, columnist Dahlia Dassah Kay expressed in an article for Foreign Affairs magazine.

“In exchange for dubious success, [U.S. President Joe] Biden will receive almost guaranteed reputational damage. This train didn’t need to be planned at all,” said Dahlia Dassa Kay. In her opinion, Biden's decision to "go to bow" to Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman Al Saud will be a mistake, as he will leave empty-handed. She is sure that there, first of all, they will take into account their own interests in order to avoid a decrease in global demand for the resource.

Earlier it was reported that Saudi Arabia intends to support Russia as a member of the Organization of Petroleum Exporting Countries (OPEC), despite the tightening of Western sanctions and a possible European Union ban on Russian oil imports. This was stated by the Prince of Saudi Arabia , Energy Minister Abdulaziz bin Salman.


https://ura-news.translate.goog/news/1052559082


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2022)

*Lavrov said that the West forbade Ukraine to continue negotiations with Russia*
“The West does not allow Ukraine to negotiate. Ukraine seemed to put forward a proposal two months ago on how to resolve this issue. We have taken these proposals as a basis. So a day later, the West forbade the Ukrainians to continue this process,” Mr. Lavrov said in an interview with the Bosnian-Serb television and radio company Radio and Television of the Republika Srpska, published on the website of the Russian Foreign Ministry. In response to a question about whether the negotiations have prospects, he noted that "Ukraine is a bargaining chip, a tool that is manipulated primarily by the United States and Great Britain."

Face-to-face talks between the delegations of Russia and Ukraine were last held on March 29 in Istanbul. The head of the Russian delegation, Vladimir Medinsky, then said that after them, Kyiv took a “constructive step” towards reaching a compromise, presenting a list of its proposals in writing. Among them is the declaration of Ukraine's neutrality, as well as bilateral negotiations on the status of Crimea. After that, according to the Russian authorities, the Ukrainian side changed its position and refused to extend security guarantees to Crimea and Donbass.

Earlier, the official representative of the Russian Foreign Ministry, Maria Zakharova, said that it makes no sense even theoretically to talk about the negotiations between the presidents of Russia and Ukraine, Vladimir Putin and Vladimir Zelensky. Deputy head of the Russian Security Council Dmitry Medvedev said that the conflict in Ukraine can be resolved diplomatically, but this is less and less likely. According to him, Ukraine may lose sovereignty due to the refusal to negotiate. Federation Council Speaker Valentina Matvienko said that Russia does not intend to persuade Ukraine to return to the negotiating table. She stressed that negotiations with Ukraine are possible only on Moscow's terms.


https://www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog/doc/5391740?from=top_main_2&_x_tr_sl=auto&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en-US&_x_tr_pto=wapp


*Belarus prepares to legalize parallel imports*
The Belarusian authorities decided to provide an opportunity to import original products not only to copyright holders or distributors, but also to any importers. Belarus will develop a bill providing for the legalization of parallel imports. The decision was made against the backdrop of sanctions also being imposed against Minsk due to the situation in Ukraine.

“The decision to develop a draft legislative act providing for the legalization of “parallel imports” of goods, as well as the possibility of using software and other objects in the digital sphere without the permission of the copyright holders, was taken by the operational situational headquarters under the Council of Ministers,” the Belarusian government reports . This temporary measure will help to saturate the consumer market, it will also help prevent a shortage of imported goods, the Cabinet of Ministers explained.

The Russian government allowed parallel imports of goods at the end of March. The list of goods is determined by the Ministry of Industry and Trade, the ministry noted that the list will include products that are "necessary to saturate the consumer market."








В Белоруссии готовятся легализовать параллельный импорт


Подробнее на сайте




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog





*Kadyrov announced the use of new tactics by the Russian army in Ukraine*
The head of Chechnya Kadyrov: the Russian army will use new tactics during a special operation in Ukraine 
In the very near future, the Russian military will use new tactics during a special operation in Ukraine, announced the head of Chechnya  Ramzan Kadyrov , she wrote about this in her Telegram channel.

The politician clarified that thanks to this, the Russian forces will show “more efficient and faster results” every day. Kadyrov promised to talk about the situation in Ukraine and upload video evidence of the destruction of the Ukrainian army.

"This is just the beginning. These are flowers, soon there will be berries. Expect surprises,” said the head of the region. He also called on Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to give in to Russia. “I warn you for the last time! Raise your hands and go out to the square with the words “Don’t shoot, dear, I surrender,” Kadyrov addressed him.

Earlier, he said that the head of the Ministry of Defense, Sergei Shoigu , set new tasks for a special operation in Ukraine, which involve improving tactics and conducting military operations at an accelerated pace.








Кадыров анонсировал применение российской армией новой тактики на Украине


Глава Чечни Рамзан Кадыров заявил, что Вооруженные силы России применят новые тактические приемы в ходе специальной операции на Украине. «Все только начинается. Это цветочки, скоро будут ягодки. Ждите сюрпризов», — написал глава региона. Он также призвал украинского президента Владимира...




lenta-ru.translate.goog





*It became known about Japan's plans to participate in the NATO summit for the first time*
Japanese Prime Minister Fumio Kishida plans to attend a NATO summit for the first time this year. This became known to the NHK television channel 

According to him, first the Japanese prime minister will visit the G7 summit, which will be held June 26-28 in Berlin, and then the NATO summit in Madrid , from June 28 to 30.

Sources said that Kishida may reveal his position on the situation in Ukraine, which coincides with the position of the member countries of the alliance, as well as discuss the actions of China and North Korea and talk about Tokyo's plans to strengthen its defense capabilities.

At the same time, NHK clarifies, due to the fact that Japan is not a member of NATO, the issue of its participation in the bloc's summit is still being worked out.

On June 2, US Permanent Representative to NATO Julianne Smith  said that in the new NATO strategic concept, they want to proclaim Russia the main threat to the alliance. According to her, the North Atlantic bloc has not yet completed the development of a strategic concept.








Стало известно о планах Японии впервые поучаствовать в саммите НАТО


Премьер-министр Японии Фумио Кисида планирует впервые принять участие в саммите НАТО в текущем года, сообщает телеканал NHK со ссылкой на источники. По его информации, сначала японский премьер посетит саммит G7, который состоится 26-28 июня в Берлине, а затем саммит НАТО в Мадриде, с 28 по 30 июня.




lenta-ru.translate.goog


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2022)

If they plant too many berries they may get a crop of mushrooms


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)

*Ukrainian Military Lures Russian Forces Into Trap - Disaster*


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2022)

*"Provocative step": how Russia reacted to the possible supply of American multiple launch rocket systems to Ukraine*
May 28, 2022, 22:33
Moscow hopes that Washington will not take such a provocative step as the supply of multiple launch rocket systems (MLRS) to Ukraine, as this could lead to an escalation of the conflict. This was stated by Russian Ambassador to the United States Anatoly Antonov, answering a question about “leaks” that appeared in the media regarding the White House’s alleged decision to transfer long-range missile weapons to Kyiv.

“We hope that common sense will prevail and Washington will not take such a provocative step,” Antonov said. - According to US media, the administration may transfer MLRS HIMARS and M270 MLRS to Kyiv, which will be equipped with M31 GMLRS guided missiles. There is a risk that such funds will be placed near the Russian borders and the Ukrainians will have the opportunity to strike at Russian cities.”

According to the diplomat, such a situation is “unacceptable and unacceptable” for Russia.









«Провокационный шаг»: как в России отреагировали на возможные поставки Украине американских систем залпового огня


В России рассчитывают, что США не пойдут на столь провокационный шаг, как поставка реактивных систем залпового огня Украине, поскольку это может привести к эскалации конфликта. Об этом заявил посол РФ в США Анатолий Антонов. Он добавил, что, по данным американских СМИ, Вашингтон может передать...




russian-rt-com.translate.goog





Putin - "Me sound worried? Nah"


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 4, 2022)

When Putin sent his troops into Ukraine, a 'secret plan' to undermine him was quietly put into action


A vast network of former Belarusian officials, activists, private hackers and ordinary citizens has reached deep into Russia's war with the aim of helping Ukrainians defeat their invaders.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)

printer said:


> *"Provocative step": how Russia reacted to the possible supply of American multiple launch rocket systems to Ukraine*
> May 28, 2022, 22:33
> Moscow hopes that Washington will not take such a provocative step as the supply of multiple launch rocket systems (MLRS) to Ukraine, as this could lead to an escalation of the conflict. This was stated by Russian Ambassador to the United States Anatoly Antonov, answering a question about “leaks” that appeared in the media regarding the White House’s alleged decision to transfer long-range missile weapons to Kyiv.
> 
> ...


Joe is just giving 4 systems, however the UK is also giving an unspecified number of systems and I imagine other allies might too, so it's hard to tell, like the artillery, how much shit the Ukrainians have and when it arrives. For now the 155mm artillery of various kinds appears to be the weapon of choice, at least in the confined areas of the city fight in the east. Provoked over a mere 4 missile systems? I think that is why their wrath was so general, they are being fucked by so many, it's hard to single out just one.

Here is the distance to the main road behind the city (don't make me spell it). Medium mortars can reach into the city and heavy 120mm mortars can reach about 9km or the main roads north of the city leading into it. Mortars are more effective in a city, since they can drop straight down on streets between buildings and have a rapid rate of fire. The 155mm and 152mm soviet artillery would reach out and touch things way back in the rear and with drones can control the main routes into the city. They also don't need to leave many troops here to defend, since the ground is so favorable, when they are done beating the shit out of the Russians and retreat from the city, the main body should move elsewhere.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)

Lot's more drones where that one came from and the missile probably costs more than the drone, depending on what it was, it could have been a DJI mavic costing a few thousand bucks. It was probably as cheap as a decoy and it was better the missile was used on it than something more expensive or manned. 

Simple drones are so cheap, I'm surprised aircraft aren't deploying them as decoys, since the can be compact, tube launched and would stay in the air a lot longer than a parachute carrying a flare and could maneuver too.






*Ukrainian Drone Records Itself Being Shot Down By Russian Anti-Air Missile Over Pologi*
35,066 views Jun 4, 2022 Stunning footage released by the 45th Ukrainian Artillery Brigade camptured the moment when a Ukrainian drone filmed itself being shot down by a Russian anti-air missile while after spotting a Russian military vehicle and coordinating artillery fire. The drone was flying over a oil plant in Pologi in the Zaporozhye region of Ukraine when it spotted a large number of Russian military vehicles. After directing several artillery rounds on the area the drones presence was noticed by Russian troops who used a SAM system to knock the unmanned aerial vehicle out of the sky. Source: https://www.facebook.com/45oabr/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)

Dunno if this is the general state of affairs, as far as arms go, or if it's what they wanted the French TV crew to see. The arms pipeline has been open for awhile and more than heavy arms have been pouring in. Most importantly over the next month a lot more heavy weapons will be deployed.

If the Ukrainians attack Kherson, or look like they will, it will cause the Russians to redeploy from other areas that might be the real focus of attack. When they are done with the Russians in the east, they can withdraw behind the river on the heights, behind very good defensive positions. The Ukrainians could move the mass of troops from there to other places quickly, to attack where the Russians are weak. In the east the Ukrainians lured the Russians into a city turned into a killing ground, that the Russians need to take for political reasons. The city is under Ukrainian mortar and artillery fire while being counter attacked by Ukrainian infantry. By all accounts the Russians got hammered hard and they will loose many BTGs here before it is over. When they lose enough BTGs and the western weapons arrive in greater numbers, they will go on the offensive in a big way, this is preparing the ground by wearing them down as they try to advance.






*Kyiv to counterattack in Kherson after strengthening positions around the city • FRANCE 24 English*
67,942 views Jun 5, 2022 While Russian forces are fighting a merciless battle to take the Donbas, Kiev is strengthening its positions in other parts of the country. This is illustrated in the north of Kherson, the city taken by Moscow at the beginning of its invasion of Ukraine. Our reporters Jonathan Walsh and Amar Al-Hameedawi went to the front line in this region.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)

*Should the West be careful not to humiliate Putin? | Rose Gottemoeller*
888 views Jun 5, 2022 "The Russians have really humiliated themselves from the beginning of this fight." Humiliation of Russia is happening because of its own actions, says former NATO deputy secretary general Rose Gottemoeller.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Should the West be careful not to humiliate Putin? | Rose Gottemoeller*
> 888 views Jun 5, 2022 "The Russians have really humiliated themselves from the beginning of this fight." Humiliation of Russia is happening because of its own actions, says former NATO deputy secretary general Rose Gottemoeller.


i think we should deliberately humiliate them at every chance we get...fuck living under the threat of nuclear blackmail, fuck putin for thinking he can get away with that shit, he's a tin badged sheriff of a two horse, two whore shit hole country, and he made it that way. i say force him to put up, or shut the fuck up, no more fucking nuclear blackmail, ever.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think we should deliberately humiliate them at every chance we get...fuck living under the threat of nuclear blackmail, fuck putin for thinking he can get away with that shit, he a tin badged sheriff of a two horse, two whore shit hole country, and he made it that way. i say force him to put up, or shut the fuck up, no more fucking nuclear blackmail, ever.


The plan might be to wait until Vlad croaks or is so sick others take over, destroy his army slow enough so he doesn't get spooked and run away too soon. Meanwhile make it appear that you are not arming Ukraine too much, but what they have and will be getting will be quiet enough, but the more MLRS's they have, the less blood it will cost them and the more abandoned Russian equipment they can harvest. MLRS can reach to the rear of the BTGs where, the fuel, logistics and senior commanders are. The 155mm artillery will force their artillery back with it's far superior range and accuracy aided by plentiful drones. They just need more artillery to do the job and the recent battles in the east have concentrated large Russian forces in range, trying to take the last city in the oblast. They are chewing up lot's of Russian BTGs there, infantry in particular, having got sucked into Urban warfare under Ukrainian AA defense, guns and mortars.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 5, 2022)

you know that MLRS are notorious for being unreliable pieces of shit, i've seen at least three separate stories from three individuals who said they were on maintenance duty for them, and that at least one out of eight in a unit was always down, being repaired....
and Biden is being a pussy, not letting them have the long range missiles that could be used to threaten putin into stopping long range shelling of Kyiv....i guess they're better than nothing, but i'm not as excited about mlrs as you seem to be, when i'm expecting them to be used minimally to keep them in operating order


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you know that MLRS are notorious for being unreliable pieces of shit, i've seen at least three separate stories from three individuals who said they were on maintenance duty for them, and that at least one out of eight in a unit was always down, being repaired....
> and Biden is being a pussy, not letting them have the long range missiles that could be used to threaten putin into stopping long range shelling of Kyiv....i guess they're better than nothing, but i'm not as excited about mlrs as you seem to be, when i'm expecting them to be used minimally to keep them in operating order


They are giving the truck mounted ones and the Brits their own version of the tracked ones. They don't need many, one reload per BTG would paralyze their front. Each BTG is an independent fighting unit with it's own logistics and fuel support and they are often deployed in depth. It would allow for rapid movement by the Ukrainians and is a game changer, even in limited use, it is a precision weapon. not an area one like the Russians, though it can be used as one. The brits never said how many they are giving and other allies use them too. The poles ordered 500 of them from Uncle Sam and they and the Ukrainians are tight as ticks. Like the artillery a lot is being quietly accumulated a half dozen to a dozen units at a time from various countries, in addition to the American systems. It will add up, but meanwhile the Russians are being chewed up where it is being used. He does not have an endless supply of equipment or warm bodies and can't replace either, except with junk and derelicts. Once they are worn down, they then will be broken and when they are broken, it will be a whole new ballgame.


----------



## printer (Jun 5, 2022)

*Live: Ukraine says Russia struck Kyiv using missiles fired by strategic bombers*
Russia launched missiles at its capital Kyiv via Tu-95 strategic bombers this morning, said the Ukrainian government. Meanwhile, Russia said it struck tanks supplied by Western countries in the city. This comes as fighting intensifies in Sievierodonetsk as the battle for the Donbas continues. Follow our liveblog to see the day's events unfold. All times are Paris time (GMT+2).

*15:55pm: Russian strikes in Kyiv are first attacks on city in one month*
Russian missile strikes targeted the Ukrainian capital Kyiv on Sunday, as fighting continues in Donbas. No casualties were reported from the attack in the capital. However, this marks the first Russian strike on the city in more than a month.

*11:14am: Russia says it destroyed tanks in Kyiv sent by European countries*
Russian strikes destroyed tanks and other armoured vehicles on the outskirts of Kyiv that had been provided to Ukraine by European countries, Russia's defence ministry said on Sunday.

The ministry's statement came after the Ukrainian capital was rocked by several explosions early on Sunday.

*11:12am: Russian warplanes hit Kyiv with missiles*
Russian Tu-95 strategic bombers launched missiles at Kyiv from the Caspian Sea early on Sunday and two of the Ukrainian capital's eastern districts were rocked by explosions, Ukraine's air force and the city's mayor said.

The attack targeted railway infrastructure in Kyiv, said Serhiy Leshchenko, an aide to President Volodymyr Zelensky’s chief of staff. At least one person was hospitalised though no deaths were immediately reported, Mayor Vitaly Klitschko said.

*10:21am: Putin warns Russia will strike harder if longer-range missiles supplied*
President Vladimir Putin warned the West that Russia would strike new targets if the United States started supplying Ukraine with longer-range missiles, the TASS news agency reported on Sunday.

If such missiles are supplied, "we will strike at those targets which we have not yet been hitting," Putin was quoted as saying in an interview Rossiya-1 state television channel.

*9:09am: Ukraine power operator says Russian missile flew 'critically low' over nuclear plant*
Ukraine's state-run nuclear power operator Energoatom said a Russian cruise missile few "critically low" on Sunday morning over a major nuclear power plant.

"It's probable that was the missile that was fired in the direction of Kyiv," the operator of the Pivdennoukrainska plant, also called the South Ukraine Nuclear Plant, said in a post on the Telegram messaging app.










Ukraine says its military controls 'half' of Severodonetsk


Ukraine said Sunday its forces now control half of Sievierodonetsk in east Ukraine, but expect a Russian counter-attack in coming days as the battle for Donbas continues. On Sunday morning, Russia launched…




www.france24.com





Kind of what I was afraid of. And this would just be a warning. If the Ukrainians get an upper hand Putin will just turn any city into another Dresden. He does not need nukes although that is not ultimately off the table, he can not let Ukraine win. Also forget about Putin's health. Betting on him being on his deathbed is a sucker's bet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)

500 M142 HIMARS Launchers To Modernize And Expand Polish Rocket Artillery - Overt Defense


On Thursday, May 26, the Polish Ministry of Defense sent an official Letter of Request to Congress for the planned acquisition of 500 MLRS units.




www.overtdefense.com





*500 M142 HIMARS Launchers To Modernize Polish Rocket Artillery*

On Thursday, May 26, the Polish Ministry of Defense sent an official Letter of Request to the US Congress for the planned acquisition of 500 MLRS units. The M142 HIMARS would be the Polish choice for its long-range MLRS platform under the Homar modernization program. Though the number requested has raised questions, several hundred launchers seems to be an excessive amount. However, this is precisely what the Ministry of Defense is looking for. 

The confirmation of the request comes from the Polish Minister of Defense on Twitter. Mariusz Blaszczak announced that the Letter of Request was expedited to Congress and awaits a decision. Back in November 2017, the US State Department approved the foreign military sale of 16 HIMARs and in November 2018 a potential transfer of 20 HIMARs to Poland as part of a program to mount launchers on a Polish-made chassis. Combined these two procurements would cost $900 million – extrapolating the cost of as many as 500 systems would suggest a procurement running into the tens of billions of dollars.

A typical rocket artillery battalion in Polish Armed Forces consists of 3 artillery batteries, each battery equipped with 8 launchers. Every artillery regiment has 2 rocket artillery battalions (the 23rd Silesian Artillery Regiment is an expectation as it has 3 such battalions including a Czech RM-70/85 MLRS battalion instead of a self-propelled artillery one). There are 7 MLRS battalions in total, with 168 MLRS launchers. The additional 18th Artillery Regiment that’s being formed with the 18th Mechanized Division is going to employ another 48 MLRS launchers. The sum of all MLRS launchers within the Polish Armed Forces in operational forces is currently 216 launchers across 3 platforms: RM-70/85, WR-40 “Langusta”, and BM-21 “Grad”.

The 500 launchers requested appears to exceed the needs of Polish MLRS artillery units significantly. It also exceeds the total number of launchers in US service. This leads to the following conclusions, either the Polish MoD is looking for a replacement for the post-Soviet BM-21 MLRS as well as 2S1 Gvozdika and Dana self-propelled artillery vehicles or they are looking to radically expand Poland’s long range fires and massed rocket capabilities, this perhaps comes as part of plans to significantly expand the Polish Armed Forces. The requested number may of course still be revised at any stage of negotiations between the manufacturing and receiving parties.


----------



## printer (Jun 5, 2022)

*Russian major general died during a special operation in Ukraine*
Military correspondent Sladkov announced the death of Major General Kutuzov during a special operation in Ukraine 
Major General Roman Kutuzov died during a Russian special operation in Ukraine. This was announced on Sunday, June 5, by war correspondent Alexander Sladkov in his Telegram .

“You left like a soldier, like a warrior. Not everyone is given this,” the journalist said in the post.

In turn, the Telegram channel "Military Informant" clarified that Kutuzov died in the course of a combat mission near the village of Nikolaevka, Popasnyansky district, Luhansk People's Republic.

It is noted that during his service Kutuzov was awarded the Orders of Courage, "For Military Merit", Honor, as well as the medal "For Courage".

On June 2, it was reported that during the hostilities in the sky over the Lugansk region, a hero of Russia, a retired major general of the Russian Air Force, 63-year-old Kanamat Botashev , died . According to Baza, Botashev's plane was shot down, the pilot did not have time to eject.








Российский генерал-майор погиб в ходе спецоперации на Украине


Генерал-майор Роман Кутузов погиб в ходе российской спецоперации на Украине, сообщил военный корреспондент Александр Сладков. «Ты ушел, как солдат, как воин. Не всякому это дано», — указал в посте журналист. Ранее сообщалось о гибели в небе над Луганской областью генерал-майора ВВС России в...




lenta-ru.translate.goog





*In Russia, reacted to the closing of the sky for Lavrov's plane by three countries*
MP Chepa believes that Russia will respond to the closure of the sky for Lavrov's plane 

Bulgaria, North Macedonia and Montenegro took the decision to close the sky for the aircraft of Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov under pressure. This opinion was expressed in an interview with Lenta.ru by Alexei Chepa , First Deputy Chairman of the State Duma Committee on International Affairs .

According to the deputy, the reaction to the actions of the three countries because of the incident with the Russian minister will follow in the near future.

This will negatively affect relations with the Balkan states. At the same time, Aleksey Chepa believes that the countries closed their airspace not of their own free will.

“We understand that the most serious pressure has been exerted; today the United States of America and a number of other countries are putting pressure on all states that are trying to maintain relations with us through all channels. The Americans have not achieved the result they wanted - they are already developing the seventh package of sanctions, it is clear that this is already of some kind of absurd nature. Therefore, they are trying in every possible way to interact in meetings with Lavrov, because they understand that this plays against them, ”he explained.








В России отреагировали на закрытие неба для самолета Лаврова тремя странами


Решение закрыть небо для самолета министра иностранных дел России Сергея Лаврова Болгария, Северная Македония и Черногория приняли под давлением. Такое мнение в беседе с «Лентой.ру» высказал первый заместитель председателя комитета Госдумы по международным делам Алексей Чепа.




lenta-ru.translate.goog




https://lenta-ru.translate.goog/news/2022/05/31/5932679/?_x_tr_sl=auto&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en-US&_x_tr_pto=wapp
*Baza: arsonists of military registration and enlistment offices were detained in Russia*
Employees of the Federal Security Service (FSB) detained two people suspected of setting fire to military enlistment offices. This is reported by the Baza telegram channel.

“In the Tula region, FSB officers contacted a certain Denis Abrarov from Tolyatti. He is suspected of attempting to set fire to the commissariat in Yasnogorsk. Timofei Mokiy was detained in the Moscow region. A 29-year-old man was detained in Lyubertsy. According to the investigation, he may be involved in two attempts to set fire to military registration and enlistment offices, ”Baza reports.

Earlier, in different regions of Russia, unknown people tried to set fire to the buildings of military registration and enlistment offices. So, in the Khanty-Mansiysk Autonomous Okrug, a man threw a Molotov cocktail at the military registration and enlistment office . The publication Life reported that the Ukrainian special services were behind the arsons .








Baza: в России задержали поджигателей военкоматов


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Pronews: Greece hands over 'unbelievable amount' of weapons to Ukraine*
During the special operation, Greece handed over an "incredible amount" of weapons to Ukraine. This writes the Greek edition of Pronews.

“The amount of weapons and ammunition that Greece has donated and is about to donate to the Ukrainian regime of [Ukrainian President Volodymyr] Zelensky is incredible. All of them come from the warehouses of the Greek army on the islands, ”writes Pronews.

According to the Greek media, the country has already transferred to Ukraine 15,000 73-mm rockets, more than 2,000 122-mm rockets, 20,000 Kalashnikov assault rifles, more than 3 million 7.62-mm cartridges, 60 FIM-92 Stinger MANPADS, 17,155 -mm artillery rockets and more than a thousand RPG-18 anti-tank missiles. According to Pronews, S-130 transport aircraft were used to transport these weapons, 360 TV channel reports .


https://ura-news.translate.goog/news/1052559158



*Head of Luhansk OVA: APU could take Severodonetsk, but the city is not of strategic importance*
The Ukrainian army can recapture Severodonetsk from the Russians, but the city has no strategic importance. This statement was made by the so-called head of the Luhansk regional military administration Sergei Gaidai. 

According to a protege of the Kyiv regime, the Armed Forces of Ukraine have every opportunity to knock out Russian troops from Severodonetsk, but the command will not do this, since the city has no strategic importance. Lisichansk, which is located on a hill, is of strategic importance. The "liberation" of Severodonetsk makes sense only in political terms, which will raise the morale of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and demoralize the Russian army. 

The head of the OVA said that at present, units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine allegedly recaptured "half of the city" from the Russian army, but did not go further, because "there is no point." Foreign mercenaries deployed to Severodonetsk rendered great assistance in defeating the Russian troops. 

Meanwhile, according to Russian TG channels, the situation in Severodonetsk has not changed much, Russian troops still control the residential development of the city, the remnants of the Armed Forces of Ukraine are also blocked at the Azot enterprise, trying to carry out sluggish counterattacks. The foreign mercenaries deployed to help them have already suffered losses. The same head of the Luhansk OVA reported on four mercenaries killed, naming their names: Ronald Vogelaara, Michael O'Neill, Born Benjamin Clavis and Wilfried Blair. What losses actually, nobody knows. 

In turn, Russian and republican troops are preparing to storm Lisichansk, accumulating forces in the Seversky Donets region, which will have to be forced to take the city. 


https://en.topwar.ru/197302-glava-luganskoj-ova-vsu-mogli-by-vzjat-severodoneck-no-gorod-ne-imeet-strategicheskogo-znachenija.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)

printer said:


> *Live: Ukraine says Russia struck Kyiv using missiles fired by strategic bombers*
> Russia launched missiles at its capital Kyiv via Tu-95 strategic bombers this morning, said the Ukrainian government. Meanwhile, Russia said it struck tanks supplied by Western countries in the city. This comes as fighting intensifies in Sievierodonetsk as the battle for the Donbas continues. Follow our liveblog to see the day's events unfold. All times are Paris time (GMT+2).
> 
> *15:55pm: Russian strikes in Kyiv are first attacks on city in one month*
> ...


I wonder how many cruise missiles he has left? The Germans, when they get around to it, are suppose to be supplying AA systems that can defend cities and the Ukrainians have SA3 systems. How big a pounding Kyiv can take is up to the Ukrainians, but other cities have been reduced to ruble rather than submit.

US intelligence mentioned it and there has been enough speculation that if becomes a factor moving forward. No one is depending on it, but they are planning contingencies on it, his retirement for health reasons for instance. If a patsy government was appointed to make peace, accept humiliation and take the fall, then the regular crowd can take over again after the dust settles and it's business as usual.

Destroying cities does not work and Christ knows what would happen if he dropped a tactical nuke on Kyiv, he might as well go full size for a spectacular impression IMHO, as use any nuke on a city. I think it would be fatal for Russia and perhaps us as well. We are headed for hard times as it is, with food and fuel prices fueling inflation and interest rates, many of the house poor in Canada are gonna be hit hard by mortgage interest rate increases, it might be brutal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)

printer said:


> Head of Luhansk OVA: APU could take Severodonetsk, but the city is not of strategic importance


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)

printer said:


> Russian major general died during a special operation in Ukraine


13 dead generals now and 5 top brass recently sacked, also the head guy for the invasion has just been changed too. Lower ranks of officers are being decimated too and losses among officers in general are disproportionally high. Considering how their military is structured with no NCOs to speak of, it is hitting them particularly hard in terms of combat effectiveness, though they do have a large officer pool.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)

Putin is a non drinker, perhaps banning alcohol in Russia will help the war effort, improve the health of the nation and increase productivity! Putin introduces prohibition, only vodka to be had is in the army, where they get 1 liter a day for recruitment, maintenance and to keep them from shaking too much so they can shoot straight! Disobey and they cut ya off and ya go through the DTs in a foxhole while having the shit shelled outta yerself. A new twist on, why we fight!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)

*Retired US Army commander: Russia ‘cannot sustain what it’s doing’*
84,401 views Jun 5, 2022 “I’m convinced that Russia cannot sustain what it’s doing. There are some serious problems in their logistical chain.” Retired US Army commander General Ben Hodges tells Rick Kelsey on #Timesradio that the Russian army is facing issues affecting their invasion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)

*Are sanctions stopping Russia from buying new weapons? | Inna Sovsun*
6,157 views Jun 5, 2022 “Because of the sanctions, it’s almost impossible for them to reproduce new weapons because they are getting electronics from abroad. They are unable to buy that right now.” Can Russia no longer afford new weapons because of the sanctions? Rick Kelsey discusses with Ukrainian MP Inna Sovsun on Times Radio


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 5, 2022)

The mad midget says he will hold his breath and stomp his feet if the west supplies Ukraine with long range missiles, he's almost as pathetic as fat boy Kim.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The mad midget says he will hold his breath and stomp his feet if the west supplies Ukraine with long range missiles, he's almost as pathetic as fat boy Kim.


A three-year-old with world-spanning nukes


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 5, 2022)

Rumor is that two more russian generals were killed in Ukraine,Lt. Gen. Roman Berdnikov and Maj. Gen. R. V. Kutuzov.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Rumor is that two more russian generals were killed in Ukraine,Lt. Gen. Roman Berdnikov and Maj. Gen. R. V. Kutuzov.


how many fucking generals do they have? that's like 14 or 15 iirc....that's going to play hell with their cornhole league...


----------



## printer (Jun 5, 2022)

*Captain Dandykin: Armed Forces of Ukraine fell into hysterics because of the defeats in Ukraine*
he Ukrainian military shelled the cities of the DPR out of anger that they would not get these territories. This opinion was shared with a URA.RU correspondent by a combat veteran, captain of the first rank of the reserve Vasily Dandykin.

“They are already shooting in a fit of anger. And on whom else to take out the anger, of course, on civilians. They shoot at social infrastructure, at hospitals, at schools, at residential buildings, knowing that they will not get it all. They beat specifically in order to kill as many civilians as possible, to sow confusion and panic. The intensity of the fire speaks volumes. The Ukrainian military are already trying to hit Kherson, as it is known that they will not get it either, ”said Vasily Dandykin.

These attacks may indicate that the fighters from the Ukrainian side do not want their weapons to go to the forces of Russia and the LDNR. “They will try to break out of the encirclement. In order not to succeed, how ammunition is shot in Mariupol so that it does not get to the forces of the DPR, LPR and the Russian army. They feel that time is working for us,” the military explained. The captain noted that the amount of supplies released by the Armed Forces of Ukraine indicates that they continue to receive supplies from Western countries, despite the fact that Russia is engaged in their destruction.

The Joint Center for Control and Coordination of the Ceasefire reported that the Ukrainian military fired at the directions : Novgorodskoye - Panteleymonovka, Krasnogorovka - Donetsk, Ozeryanovka - Mikhailovka, Avdiivka - Donetsk. According to the People's Militia of the DPR, the nationalists destroyed the mine named after Chelyuskintsev . Several schools and a kindergarten in Donetsk were also shelled. More than 680 shells and mines from Gradov, 155, 152 and 122-mm cannon artillery, as well as 120-mm mortars were fired from Ukraine.








Капитан Дандыкин: ВСУ впали в истерику из-за поражений на Украине


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Hackers hacked the website of the Ministry of Construction, threatening to leak data of Russians*
The website of the Ministry of Construction of the Russian Federation was subjected to a cyberattack on the night of June 6. When trying to access the official website of the department, instead of its main page, a message about the hacking of the page was opened.

“The entire database has been exported and will probably appear on our forum soon,” the hackers threatened, writing this on the site. At the same time, on the main page of the department, it was indicated that it was hacked by the DumpForums.com team. They demanded that the site administrators transfer 0.5 bitcoins (almost 1 million rubles) to their account to the specified wallet. Otherwise, the hackers promised to make public all the personal data of users, "and possibly not only." Now (00:19 Moscow time) when you go to the site, you can see a white screen with a message in the upper left corner: "Technical work in progress."

Earlier, foreign hackers launched DDoS attacks against Russian media sites in connection with Russia's special operation in Ukraine. In response, Russian Killnet hackers hacked into the website of the Anonymous group, which carried out attacks on Russian state Internet portals. Then Russian President Vladimir Putin said that the cyber aggression of the West against Russia had failed .








Хакеры взломали сайт Минстроя, пригрозив утечкой данных россиян


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*The MEP accused Zelensky of lying on a global scale. “I took advantage of European blindness”*
Ukrainian leader Volodymyr Zelensky deceived European countries by persuading them to supply weapons, thus creating a hotbed of tension in Europe. Thierry Mariani, a member of the European Parliament from the French National Rally party, is convinced of this.

“Vladimir Zelensky is an actor. He played on the delusions of the Western world. He managed to quickly take advantage of European blindness. <...> This illusionist managed to captivate European capitals, which are now ready to commit economic and geopolitical suicide in order to please him, ”the politician said in an interview with the Valeurs Actuelles newspaper.

Thierry Mariani stressed that sending weapons to Ukraine is by no means a humanitarian operation or a strategic decision. The MEP is convinced that Kyiv is thus trying to create a new hotbed of tension in Europe. “This illusionist has succeeded in capturing the European capitals, which are now ready to commit economic and geopolitical suicide in order to please him,” he concluded.








Евродепутат обвинил Зеленского во лжи мирового масштаба


«Воспользовался европейской слепотой»




ura-news.translate.goog





*The Russian Federation destroys US equipment, the Armed Forces of Ukraine lost 90% of their composition in battles. The main thing for June 4*
Russian President Vladimir Putin said that Russian air defenses are destroying American equipment in Ukraine. During the battles for Severodonetsk, the Armed Forces of Ukraine lost almost the entire staff in some units. All the most important news about the special operation of the Russian Federation on June 2 is in the material URA.RU.

Russian air defense systems are " clicking like nuts " on US equipment supplied to Ukraine, Putin said. According to him, dozens of weapons have been destroyed;
The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation reported that the Ukrainian military lost about 90% of the composition in a number of units during the battles for Severodonetsk. Also, the Ukrainian military wanted to undermine nitric acid in Severodonetsk at the Azot plant, the ministry noted;
Ukrainian nationalists, during the retreat from Svyatogorsk in the Donetsk People's Republic (DPR), set fire to the monastery of All Saints of the Land of the Russian Holy Dormition Svyatogorsk Lavra, the Russian Defense Ministry reported. AFU fired at Sluchevsk , Bryansk region, one person was injured, said the governor of the region Alexander Bogomaz;
Russia and Ukraine exchanged the bodies of dead soldiers. “They changed 160 to 160,” war correspondent Irina Kuksenkova said;
Donbass and Russia will prepare together for an international tribunal . We are talking about the development of a charter, said Anna Soroka, Deputy Foreign Minister of the LPR.
On February 24, Russia launched a special operation in Ukraine , during which the Donbass was liberated, Putin noted. He also announced the demilitarization and denazification of Ukraine. According to him, the priority of the Russian army is to exclude casualties among the civilian population.








РФ уничтожает технику США, ВСУ потеряли 90% состава в боях


Главное на 4 июня




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Jun 5, 2022)

*Russia hits Kyiv with airstrikes as Putin warns West against arming Ukraine*
Russia launched airstrikes on Kyiv that it claimed destroyed tanks donated from abroad on Sunday as President Vladimir Putin warned that any Western deliveries of long-range rocket systems would prompt Moscow to hit "objects that we haven't yet struck."

Ukraine's General Staff said Russian forces fired five X-22 cruise missiles from the Caspian Sea toward the Ukrainian capital, and one was destroyed by air defences. Four other missiles hit "infrastructure facilities," but Ukraine said there were no casualties.

A billowing pillar of smoke filled the air with an acrid odour in Kyiv's eastern Darnystki district over the charred, blackened wreckage of a warehouse-type structure. Soldiers blocked off a nearby road leading toward a large railway yard.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/ukraine-severodonetsk-russia-invasion-day-102-1.6478164


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)

Russian General Roman Kutuzov reportedly killed in Ukraine


Russian Major General Roman Kutuzov was killed during fighting in the Donbas region of Ukraine, a new report said Sunday.




nypost.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)

Interfere with grain shipments and we give the Ukrainians what they need to take Crimea quickly and blow the bridge at Kerch, as they take the south coast of Ukraine back. Keep it up Vlad and we will deny you access to the black sea and take your villa at Sochi too. With your army destroyed in Ukraine and the left overs trying to contain Belarus, you will have Georgia on your mind soon enough.

I figure by summer, Vlad should be getting low on everything from missiles to bullets, if not already. They fired a lot, but a lot was destroyed on the roads and in supply dumps too. Manpower must be an increasing problem for them, they must have lost well over 100,000 men to casualties. 30,000 dead plus 3 times wounded is 120,000 men taken out so far and the Russians are continuing to attack which means even more dead and wounded. Increasingly they will be attacking under the fire of better Ukrainian howitzers, so the rate of loss should increase.

When it comes to defense, if they are stripped of their artillery support, by 155mm artillery, their defensive lines should collapse and armored breakthroughs into their rear possible. Since they suck at maneuver and retrograde movements are the most difficult to execute, I would expect panic and cut off units in the rear and at the front. MLRS can strike logistics, fuel, AA defense and C&C far to the rear of the BTGs and hasten their collapse









Former NATO chief warns Black Sea will be next front in Ukraine war


Former NATO supreme allied commander James Stavridis warned Sunday that the next front in Russia’s invasion of Ukraine will likely develop in this region.




nypost.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)

So, when the number of Russian dead hit around 50,000, they should in theory have lost another 150,000 to wounds, capture or desertion. That's about the entire starting invasion force of around 65% of his BTGs and he has since increased that to 80% of his BTGs. He has been calling up reserves and reactivating junk equipment when they can and going through the old soviet stockpile of munitions and equipment. The Ukrainians to this point have been going through their and the eastern European stock pile of old Soviet equipment and munitions too. The old Warsaw pact and parts of the old Soviet Union turned their arms on the Russians, instead of NATO.

So where is the breaking point? 50,000 dead and 200,000 total Russian casualties might do the job, they are already getting low on tanks and APCs, having brought in T62s. Much of their equipment found in Ukraine like, helmets, first aid kits and even some small arms are Soviet era. Not many of their BTGs in Ukraine have been unscathed, with many destroyed completely or mauled very badly. Lot's of dead generals and officers are not helping their situation much either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)

He shows a clip from Russian state TV every video, Russia has Bagdad Bob's by the half dozen. Theses people would have the most nukes dropped on them than any other part of the planet a dozen at least for Moscow from 3 different countries and multiple systems. If Biden took them seriously they would be glass and vapor several times over and Moscow would glow in the dark for a century.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Russian Army Takes Massive Blow - Embarrassing*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 5, 2022)

printer said:


> *Captain Dandykin: Armed Forces of Ukraine fell into hysterics because of the defeats in Ukraine*
> he Ukrainian military shelled the cities of the DPR out of anger that they would not get these territories. This opinion was shared with a URA.RU correspondent by a combat veteran, captain of the first rank of the reserve Vasily Dandykin.
> 
> “They are already shooting in a fit of anger. And on whom else to take out the anger, of course, on civilians. They shoot at social infrastructure, at hospitals, at schools, at residential buildings, knowing that they will not get it all. They beat specifically in order to kill as many civilians as possible, to sow confusion and panic. The intensity of the fire speaks volumes. The Ukrainian military are already trying to hit Kherson, as it is known that they will not get it either, ”said Vasily Dandykin.
> ...


it's nice to see that republicans don't have a monopoly on being huge, shameful, stupidly bad liars...i wonder what they're going to tell their people when this is finally over, things go half way back to normal, and a lot of them catch up on the real news from outside putin's lie factory? i wonder how long after the war is over it will take for all the people with kids that won't be coming home to figure out that they've been lied to? i wonder what all the wounded, maimed, crippled soldiers are going to be telling people about their roles in the "special military operation" to denazify a nation with a Jewish president?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's nice to see that republicans don't have a monopoly on being huge, shameful, stupidly bad liars...i wonder what they're going to tell their people when this is finally over, things go half way back to normal, and a lot of them catch up on the real news from outside putin's lie factory? i wonder how long after the war is over it will take for all the people with kids that won't be coming home to figure out that they've been lied to? i wonder what all the wounded, maimed, crippled soldiers are going to be telling people about their roles in the "special military operation" to denazify a nation with a Jewish president?


They are using DPR and LPR reservist as cannon fodder and giving them nothing but junk to fight with, those separatists that aren't killed will join Ukraine now. The Russians have run out of infantry reserves and they are capturing these guys in the Urban battles of the eastern cities, completely unequipped and prepared for urban combat. Now they face the mutiny of whole units.

Draft dodging in the LPR and DPR has gone to a whole new level, if the Ukrainians break through into their rear, they should be crawling out of the wood work to surrender to the Ukrainians and get outta dodge, or play civilian as they pass through. I have a feeling by the time Ukrainian intelligence interviews them, their political views will have changed after serving under the Russians. Civilization has a certain appeal after living among savages.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Russian separatist troops rebel against Putin's commanders on video


Commander from rebel-held area of eastern Ukraine sent to fight near the city of Kherson, has filmed himself and some of his men complaining of a lack of food, kit and medical supplies.




www.dailymail.co.uk





*Russian separatist troops mutiny against Putin on video: Commander complains his men have been thrown into bloody fighting without food, equipment or medicine and despite suffering 'chronic illness'*

*Soldiers conscripted to fight for Russia in Ukraine have complained of conditions*
*Troops from 113th rifle regiment of Donetsk People's Republic said they have been fighting on the frontlines without proper equipment or medical care*
*Men with chronic conditions have been sent into the midst of the fight, he says*
*Soldiers say they are stationed near Kherson, where Ukraine is attacking*
Conscripted troops sent to fight for Russia in Ukraine have mutinied on camera, saying they have been sent to the frontlines without equipment, medicine or food.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533206179270336513




Perhaps it never occurred to Trent that UK MoD might have been in on the game and their public statements were part of a deception plan. They are part of the team too, as are most retired generals you see on TV.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)

That looks like Ukrainian digital pattern cammo on the guy standing, so the Ukrainians should have his corpse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)

Make Vlad guess how many the UK are sending, they don't exactly need them, since Russia would have to go through a dozen countries to get near the channel. Russia has many enemies to be pissed off at besides Uncle Sam, even small countries are equipping the Ukrainians with batteries worth of artillery and thousands of anti tank weapons, or giving them thousands of rounds of 155mm ammo. Dunno if the Poles gave them any, they have a few and ordered 500 MLRS in total, a huge number that is raising eyebrows in some circles, since they are real tight with the Ukrainians. If Russia attacked Poland through Belarus, Poland and Ukraine would invade Belarus along with the Baltic states most likely while invoking article 5.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Mirtaz (Jun 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> WW2 ended with a diplomatic settlement called an unconditional surrender. Ukraine will not give up territory, why should they? They can defeat the Russian army in the field and destroy them as a future fighting force, one might as well negotiate with Hitler. They simply cannot be trusted and they would never let Ukraine develop their resources in peace. The people of the country want this and the west will have to stab them in the back to get them to agree and we've done that once too often. Zelenskiy could not and would not, even try to change their minds and if we pulled the pin on them it would cause NATO to break apart and create a larger war.
> 
> Macron might want it and Germany might want it, but I can assure you the eastern Europeans allies like Poland will side with Ukraine. They want Russia destroyed as a military power and future threat. The west cannot do it without Ukraine's approval and doing a deal with a war criminal to give away another countries territory and people to a war criminal is unacceptable, not just to Ukraine, but to many of it's allies too. It would also hurt Biden politically as it would any leaders who pushed it and want to strangle Ukraine. These countries are not making the major sacrifices they are making to allow Putin to get away with imperial conquest.
> 
> I never heard Lloyd personally walk back his statement about destroying the Russian army yet, though there was some diplomatic back peddling. Of course they are gonna talk peace while conducting war, Putin does it all the time and it means nothing. The eastern European states have had a good look at the Russian army and don't fear it as they did once and a smaller alliance than NATO could deal with them. One only has to look at the enthusiasm of many of these nations and how much of their military budgets they devoted. Sweden and Finland would have their confidence shaken if we force Ukraine to agree to Russia's crimes. Perhaps as part of the agreement the war crimes will be forgotten and the sanctions lifted? How about compensating Russia for their losses and returning all the frozen money?


This is some serious delusion. Ukraine will be abandoned, as the criminals running the USA have gotten all they can out of this psyop, to the tune of tens of billions of dollars. Meanwhile, Ukrainians and their supporters are told to keep fighting, that they are winning, that Russia is on the brink of collapse. One wonders how you will take the news when all the obfuscation disappears.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> This is some serious delusion. Ukraine will be abandoned, as the criminals running the USA have gotten all they can out of this psyop, to the tune of tens of billions of dollars. Meanwhile, Ukrainians and their supporters are told to keep fighting, that they are winning, that Russia is on the brink of collapse. One wonders how you will take the news when all the obfuscation disappears.


The Russian army will be destroyed by the end of the summer, Belarus will eventually be liberated and the Russian federation will dissolve. Russia's invasion of imperial conquest will end in defeat and humiliation for Russia, with the loss of Crimea. Once their army in Ukraine is destroyed they won't have any choice in the matter. We are getting there and much of the heavy iron they are getting has yet to be deployed. The Russian army really sucks and embarrassed themselves, nobody respects or fears them any more, the myth died on the fields in Ukraine. Corrupt leaders and whip driven savage slaves, by incompetent fools using obsolete equipment and tactics from another era.


----------



## printer (Jun 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's nice to see that republicans don't have a monopoly on being huge, shameful, stupidly bad liars...i wonder what they're going to tell their people when this is finally over, things go half way back to normal, and a lot of them catch up on the real news from outside putin's lie factory? i wonder how long after the war is over it will take for all the people with kids that won't be coming home to figure out that they've been lied to? i wonder what all the wounded, maimed, crippled soldiers are going to be telling people about their roles in the "special military operation" to denazify a nation with a Jewish president?


Exactly what I think when I read the articles. You can keep a lie going for a little while, what happens when things get around? Same as always there, blame The West. They actually were saying the reason they attacked was because Ukraine wanted to get nukes. 

"16 Apr 2021
A Ukrainian diplomat has reportedly warned Kyiv may be forced to acquire nuclear weapons to safeguard the country’s security if NATO does not accede to its membership demand amid spiralling tensions with neighbouring Russia."

See, we were only doing it to keep Russia safe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)

*The drone war: Ukrainian-produced UAV-killers help to keep the sky closed*
7,129 views Jun 6, 2022 War of drones in Ukraine: servicemen of the 128th separate mountain assault brigade shot down a Russian kamikaze drone ‘Cube’. This was reported by the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. The device, developed by the Kalashnikov concern, does not return to the operator and attacks the target either by directly hitting or descending by parachute and exploding. In the fight against Russian drones, Ukrainian servicemen are assisted by both foreign military equipment and the developments of Ukrainian engineers. More details in our following report.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> This is some serious delusion. Ukraine will be abandoned, as the criminals running the USA have gotten all they can out of this psyop, to the tune of tens of billions of dollars. Meanwhile, Ukrainians and their supporters are told to keep fighting, that they are winning, that Russia is on the brink of collapse. One wonders how you will take the news when all the obfuscation disappears.


about the same as you'll take the news of russia's humiliating total defeat, the news that putin is an incompetent criminal, leading a government made up of incompetent criminals and brutal lackeys that lost to a country with less than a third of it's population...


----------



## printer (Jun 6, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> This is some serious delusion. Ukraine will be abandoned, as the criminals running the USA have gotten all they can out of this psyop, to the tune of tens of billions of dollars. Meanwhile, Ukrainians and their supporters are told to keep fighting, that they are winning, that Russia is on the brink of collapse. One wonders how you will take the news when all the obfuscation disappears.


Well we do get news from Mother Russia how the war is going. I would hazard a guess that the truth is somewhere in between. Russia says there has been a little over 2k Russians killed, that they do not target civilians, that the Ukrainians are, heck just give me a minute.

*Kadyrov spoke about sending a new group of volunteers to Ukraine*
16:46, June 6, 2022
The head of Chechnya ,  Ramzan Kadyrov , announced the dispatch of a new group of volunteers from Grozny to Ukraine. These are specialists who have been trained at the Russian University of Special Forces (RUS) in Gudermes , he said on Telegram .

According to the head of the republic, volunteers came to RUS from almost every region to acquire the relevant skills. In addition, the public foundation named after the Hero of Russia Akhmat-Khadzhi Kadyrov equipped them with modern weapons and equipment, he added.

Earlier, Kadyrov published a video, which again confirmed the takeover by Russian troops of the residential area of Severodonetsk in the Luhansk People's Republic (LPR). On the footage, Apty Alaudinov, an adviser for the power unit, showed the building of the city SBU and talked with sellers in the store.

On June 1, the head of Chechnya announced the completion of the total cleansing of Severodonetsk. According to him, Russian fighters have begun a more thorough inspection of industrial zones.








Кадыров рассказал об отправке новой группы добровольцев на Украину


Глава Чечни Рамзан Кадыров заявил об отправке из Грозного на Украину новой группы добровольцев. Это специалисты, которые прошли подготовку в Российском университете спецназа в Гудермесе. По словам главы республики, для получения соответствующих навыков добровольцы съехались в РУС почти из...




lenta-ru.translate.goog





*Fighting and destruction intensifies around Severodonetsk; UK to send long-range missiles to Ukraine*
Jun 6 20229:00 AM
5 Hours Ago
*Situation in Severodonetsk has ‘deteriorated,’ official says, likening its destruction to Mariupol’s*
The situation in Severodonetsk, the focus of intense fighting in eastern Ukraine between Russian forces and Ukrainian troops, has “deteriorated somewhat,” according to the governor of the Luhansk region.

“The fighting is very dynamic,” Serhiy Haidai, governor of the eastern Luhansk province, said in an update on Telegram on Monday.
“Half of the city was recaptured during the counteroffensive, but we are now holding positions in the industrial zone,” he said, adding that the amount of shelling in the Severodonetsk and Lysychansk cities has “increased tenfold.”

He said that there are a number of cities in the Luhansk region that are in a situation comparable to Mariupol, the heavily destroyed southern port city now in the hands of Russia.

“Now the Russians are leveling Sievierodonetsk and Lysychansk to the ground,” he said.








Zelenskyy seeks a corridor for grain shipments; U.S. moves to seize planes from Abramovich


President Volodymyr Zelenskyy visited two towns in the Donbas in his second public visit outside the Kyiv region since the war began.




www.cnbc.com





Seems Russia has achieved " total cleansing" of Severodonetsk while at the same time fighting rages on. Russian news would be funny if it were not for the death and destruction going on.

*AFU powerfully fired at Donetsk, Putin promises a response to the supply of weapons. The main thing about SVO by the evening of June 5*
June 05, 2022 at 22:23 
The Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU) launched a massive strike on Donetsk, Russian President Vladimir Putin promised to respond to the supply of Western weapons to Ukraine. URA.RU brings the main news about the special operation in Ukraine by the evening of June 5.








ВСУ мощно обстреляли Донецк, Путин обещает ответ поставкам оружия


Главное об СВО к вечеру 5 июня




ura-news.translate.goog





I guess if you are going to run out of ammunition you might as well go out with a bang, don't you think?


----------



## printer (Jun 6, 2022)

*The Times: VPN has become an outlet for tens of millions of Russians*
Every sixth Russian uses VPN services to bypass blocking. Such data are provided by the British newspaper The Times.

“Data collected for The Times shows that 24 million Russians used a VPN last month. In February, that figure was 1.6 million people,” reports The Times.

Earlier, more than 20 VPN services were blocked in Russia . Roskomnadzor explained that only those services that violated Russian law were blocked . Andrey Klishas, chairman of the Federation Council Committee on Constitutional Legislation, said that a VPN ban is possible, but the people who use it will not be held responsible, the National News Service reports .








The Times: VPN стал выходом для десятков миллионов россиян


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





Wonder why Mother Russia would be afraid of Russians using VPN's?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2022)

printer said:


> *The Times: VPN has become an outlet for tens of millions of Russians*
> Every sixth Russian uses VPN services to bypass blocking. Such data are provided by the British newspaper The Times.
> 
> “Data collected for The Times shows that 24 million Russians used a VPN last month. In February, that figure was 1.6 million people,” reports The Times.
> ...


kinda makes ya curious doesn't it.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2022)

printer said:


> Well we do get news from Mother Russia how the war is going. I would hazard a guess that the truth is somewhere in between. Russia says there has been a little over 2k Russians killed, that they do not target civilians, that the Ukrainians are, heck just give me a minute.
> 
> *Kadyrov spoke about sending a new group of volunteers to Ukraine*
> 16:46, June 6, 2022
> ...


You, you and you. You have just volunteered.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 6, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> This is some serious delusion. Ukraine will be abandoned, as the criminals running the USA have gotten all they can out of this psyop, to the tune of tens of billions of dollars. Meanwhile, Ukrainians and their supporters are told to keep fighting, that they are winning, that Russia is on the brink of collapse. One wonders how you will take the news when all the obfuscation disappears.


Russia will be such a quaint and quiet place after its transition back to the 18th century is complete. They might even become the first nation that meets zero emissions goals.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)

printer said:


> Earlier, Kadyrov published a video, which again confirmed the takeover by Russian troops of the residential area of Severodonetsk in the Luhansk People's Republic (LPR). On the footage, Apty Alaudinov, an adviser for the power unit, showed the building of the city SBU and talked with sellers in the store.
> 
> On June 1, the head of Chechnya announced the completion of the total cleansing of Severodonetsk. According to him, Russian fighters have begun a more thorough inspection of industrial zones.
> 
> ...


That industrial zone the tic toc soldiers are going to clear, is where the Ukrainian foreign legion is stationed with many former western special forces, former US navy seals and such. They were defending civilians sheltering in the industrial zone and most are experienced urban warfare specialists, these guys are well equipped and are more part of the Ukrainian army. They will withdraw though, after killing as many Russians as practical, or they could stay as kinda bait, to lure in the Russians under their guns on the other side of the river. From some reports, it appears the Russians have figured out that this is a prepared killing ground for them, or at least some of them have.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)

Nothing promotes liberal democracy like fighting for and under it when it has responsible, competent government. It helps even more when you're fighting against the opposite and see what corruption and cronyism and disaster a dictatorship produces. In North America and the UK the legions ruled politics after WW2, the veterans filled the halls of power and local legion branches were political powerhouses that none dare to cross. 

I figure the same thing will happen in Ukraine, that national sense of purpose and cohesion takes a long time to wear off, it has to die off. They are usually for responsible government by smart people, because they severed under smart people and know it's value. They generally have a very low tolerance for corruption and defense is always a top priority. I think Zelenskiy's political future will be secure with them, if they can drive the Russians out of Ukraine, because nobody teaches the value of liberal democracy and responsible government like Zellenskiy. They and their officers did their jobs well and so did he, by being up for the challenge and better at it than most.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)

Could be a way of controlling Vlad, we are sending less than 10, however, if you fuck with grain shipments, or use missiles on cities. The number of systems given to the Ukrainians will be rapidly increased, the Ukrainian crews are pretrained and the equipment is in Europe and will be shipped and used against your army the next day.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*UK to send first long-range missiles to Ukraine - BBC News*
19,316 views Jun 6, 2022 The UK is sending its first long-range missiles to Ukraine, the defence secretary has said, despite a threat from Russia to the West. Ben Wallace said the M270 multiple-launch rocket system will help Ukraine defend itself against Russia.

The government has not confirmed how many weapons will be sent, but the BBC understands it will be three initially. The decision comes after the US announced last week it was also supplying a rocket system.


----------



## printer (Jun 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Could be a way of controlling Vlad, we are sending less than 10, however, if you fuck with grain shipments, or use missiles on cities. The number of systems given to the Ukrainians will be rapidly increased, the Ukrainian crews are pretrained and the equipment is in Europe and will be shipped and used against your army the next day.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


So ten, and the four from the US. While a handy addition, probably not something that will take on the bulk of the Russian artillery but rather high value targets.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)

*Mortar Team In Donetsk Region Duels With Russian Opponents*
80,483 views Jun 6, 2022 RFE/RL correspondent Roman Pahulych winessed on June 2 a Ukrainian mortar team in the Donetsk region targeting Russian troops, who are also targeting them. "Usually, it's the third shell that hits the target," according to one Ukrainian soldier.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2022)

printer said:


> So ten, and the four from the US. While a handy addition, probably not something that will take on the bulk of the Russian artillery but rather high value targets.


actually it's six from us, they are sending 2 HIMAR's too, plus the other 4. HIMARS are the long distance ones


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)

*Ukraine's 'Foreign Legion' On The Syevyerodonetsk Front Line*
225,603 views Jun 6, 2022 Volunteers from Georgia, France, Australia, Brazil, and other countries are fighting on the front line in the battle for the eastern Ukrainian city of Syevyerodonetsk. RFE/RL's Maryan Kushnir accompanied a unit of men who say they have come from abroad to help defend Ukraine.


----------



## printer (Jun 6, 2022)

*Russian Officials Rush to Buy Empty Grave Plots — Investigation*
Regional officials across Russia are rushing to buy fresh graves plots at an “abnormal“ rate, investigative news outlet Mozhem Obyasnit reported Monday.

The number of burials purchased by local governments far outstrips figures from previous years, according to public procurement records. 

The sudden shift in policy could be linked to unreported deaths among the Russian military fighting in Ukraine, Mozhem Obyasnit wrote on Telegram. Russian authorities usually only purchase graves for those who have died without relatives, or for people from vulnerable groups whose families cannot pay for their funerals.

Officials in Russia’s Far Eastern region of Khabarovsk have asked contractors to prepare some 700 burial sites, compared to a similar order of just 120 graves five years earlier.

Authorities in Siberia’s Krasnoyarsk region ordered 100 plots to be dug by the end of the year, while dozens more were ordered by the Urals’ city of Kopeysk and the northwestern republic of Karelia.

The discovery comes days after Ukraine and Russia exchanged the bodies of hundreds of deceased servicemen for the first time since the conflict began on Feb. 24.

The Russian government announced in March that 1,351 soldiers had been killed in the invasion of Ukraine, but has not released any official figures since.

Open-source data collected by independent Russian media meanwhile has verified the deaths of more than 3,000 Russian soldiers as of late May.

Some of Russia’s most impoverished regions, including the Republics of Buryatia, Dagestan and Chechnya, reported the highest number of casualties, with deaths in excess of 100 soldiers.

Other estimates on Russia’s death toll range from 15,000 by the British Defense Ministry, to more than 30,000 casualties reported by Ukrainian officials.








Russian Officials Rush to Buy Empty Grave Plots — Investigation - The Moscow Times


Regional officials across Russia are rushing to buy fresh graves plots at an “abnormal“ rate, investigative news outlet Mozhem Obyasnit reported Monday.




www.themoscowtimes.com





*In Graphs: How Putin’s Invasion of Ukraine Impacted Russia*
The Kremlin confirmed the death of 1,351 Russian soldiers in Ukraine on March 25 – but no updated death toll has been released since then. Instead, data aggregated by independent news outlet iStories from thousands of news articles and social media posts suggests the current count is 3,104. 

However, even that number is likely to be far short of Russia’s real losses. U.S. military analyst Michael Kofman has estimated that about 10,000 soldiers have been killed. 

A visualization of the hometowns of killed Russian soldiers identified by iStories point to sharp socioeconomic discrepancies with men from Russia’s poorest regions far more likely to end up at the front. Soldiers from the North Caucasus republics of Chechnya and Dagestan, as well as the Siberian republic of Buryatia, top the list of Russia’s reported casualties. 

*Arson attacks *
Four days after the start of the war, a 21-year-old resident from the Moscow region town of Luhovitsy threw several Molotov cocktails into a local military recruitment office. He later told police that the attack was an act of protest against the possibility of full military mobilization. 
Since then, more than a dozen military enlistment offices across Russia and in annexed Crimea have been subjected to arson attacks. 




















In Graphs: How Putin’s Invasion of Ukraine Impacted Russia - The Moscow Times


June 3 marks 100 days since the start of Russia’s invasion of Ukraine. The Kremlin has long claimed it is carrying out a “special military operation,” not a war, underlining its allegedly limited scope as the “defense” of Ukraine’s Moscow-backed separatist states in Donetsk and Lugansk. But...




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## printer (Jun 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> actually it's six from us, they are sending 2 HIMAR's too, plus the other 4. HIMARS are the long distance ones


Do you know the range of the long distance ones? The distance to the bridge from Ukrainian held territory is 183 miles and I think the longest range missile is about 186 miles.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2022)

they're watching you.....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533244700907524097


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)

printer said:


> So ten, and the four from the US. While a handy addition, probably not something that will take on the bulk of the Russian artillery but rather high value targets.


Maybe that huge order of 500 MLRS by Poland could be a factor, they couldn't transfer any to Ukraine without permission though. I think they figure the large range artillery they are deploying now from various countries will do the job for the most part. 

Some say the Russians have exhausted their infantry and their latest attack requiring urban warfare drained off a lot of them. The thing is they have concentrated half their army in the east and it is impossible to advance on the city or stay in it once captured and crossing the river while facing 500 foot hills on the other side overlooking the city is a bit much. The Ukrainians might move a lot of troops out of this easily defended area and replace them with territorials, when the Russians withdraw back beyond artillery range. The Russians are weak in many other places and it could force the Russians to move, in an effort to reinforce, the Ukrainians have much shorter lines of communication than the Russians, who have to take the long way around. The Ukrainians have better generals, better advisors and better intelligence than the Russians, their troops are better trained and their command structure more robust, right down to the privates and sergeants commanding them. Weapons count, but quality, numbers and motivation matter too, so do logistics.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2022)

printer said:


> Do you know the range of the long distance ones? The distance to the bridge from Ukrainian held territory is 183 miles and I think the longest range missile is about 186 miles.


The High Mobility Artillery Rocket System (HIMARS) that the U.S. is sending is a *mobile rocket launcher* that can strike targets from 40 to over 300 miles away, depending on the type of rocket it is outfitted with.

while MLRS don't have that range or ability to shoot that far......

keep in mind that 300mile munitions....it can hit the bridge and put Moscow itself in the cross hairs, if not moscow, Crimea is a prime target especially the ports


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> The High Mobility Artillery Rocket System (HIMARS) that the U.S. is sending is a *mobile rocket launcher* that can strike targets from 40 to over 300 miles away, depending on the type of rocket it is outfitted with.
> 
> while MLRS don't have that range or ability to shoot that far......
> 
> keep in mind that 300mile munitions....it can hit the bridge and put Moscow itself in the cross hairs, if not moscow, Crimea is a prime target especially the ports


They are giving them 80km range munitions.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> They are giving them 80km range munitions.


80km is still a good distance...wonder what that in miles though.....240....just a guess...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2022)

hey my km to miles is screwed.....had a feeling my math is totally wrong with that


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> They are giving them 80km range munitions.


For now, but the number of systems and the range of munitions can be increased, if Vlad strikes cities or interferes with grain shipments. They might have been told this, because with a few hundred such systems the Ukrainians would go through the Russians like shit through a goose, once the other artillery and supporting systems they are being given is deployed. Their defeat and humiliation will be very quick, as they are driven from Crimea with the Kerch bridge blown while destroying or leaving their equipment to the Ukrainians as they evacuate by sea and air.

The idea is to destroy the Russian army and their irreplaceable equipment and they are doing it. The 600 artillery pieces and 100 MLRS in Finland will rust into obsolescence or eventually be given to the Ukrainians or Vlad's many other enemies. The army it was suppose to defend against is being destroyed on the fields of Ukraine and it will take a decade or more to recover, if ever.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2022)

yeah i was total wrong + or - 50, thank you google


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hey my km to miles is screwed.....had a feeling my math is totally wrong with that


About 50 miles 1.61 km=1 mi


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)

*Ukrainian Troops Get Morale Boost As M777 Howitzers Make An Impact*
5,398 views Jun 6, 2022 The Ukrainian military has started to actively use the 155-millimeter howitzer M777, which the United States handed over to Ukraine. The long-range artillery has already made an impact during the exchange of fire with Russian forces in eastern Ukraine. RFE/RL's correspondent Maryan Kushnir visited Ukrainian frontline positions on June 6 and talked to soldiers fighting Russian troops in the Donetsk region. Originally published at - https://www.rferl.org/a/ukraine-troop...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> They are giving them 80km range munitions.


If Vlad ever made the mistake of striking Finland, with security guarantees from the US and UK, they would not need to retaliate directly against Russia. Just give 300 artillery pieces and 50 MLRS to Ukraine and let them do it for you, they would be happy to provide the service and destroy whatever might be left of the Russians that could threaten Finland.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 6, 2022)

HE IS NOW A SUNFLOWER ….


----------



## printer (Jun 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> The High Mobility Artillery Rocket System (HIMARS) that the U.S. is sending is a *mobile rocket launcher* that can strike targets from 40 to over 300 miles away, depending on the type of rocket it is outfitted with.
> 
> while MLRS don't have that range or ability to shoot that far......
> 
> keep in mind that 300mile munitions....it can hit the bridge and put Moscow itself in the cross hairs, if not moscow, Crimea is a prime target especially the ports


Yes I know. I was more interested in what range of rocket that are being shipped in. The bridge is 300 km away.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2022)

printer said:


> Yes I know. I was more interested in what range of rocket that are being shipped in. The bridge is 300 km away.


looks like for now + or - 50mile ones, and it's not MLSR's, there all HIMAR systems, but they are not giving the long range rockets as of yet....at least they have the ability too....they prolly will get some anyways on the down low


----------



## printer (Jun 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> looks like for now + or - 50mile ones, and it's not MLSR's, there all HIMAR systems, but they are not giving the long range rockets as of yet....at least they have the ability too....they prolly will get some anyways on the down low


They are not suppose to attack targets in Russia. How about attacking near to the bridge and missing. "Oops, now that was unintended."


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2022)

printer said:


> They are not suppose to attack targets in Russia. How about attacking near to the bridge and missing. "Oops, now that was unintended."


Hit Crimea, naval port, and the bridge with long range..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Vlad ever made the mistake of striking Finland, with security guarantees from the US and UK, they would not need to retaliate directly against Russia. Just give 300 artillery pieces and 50 MLRS to Ukraine and let them do it for you, they would be happy to provide the service and destroy whatever might be left of the Russians that could threaten Finland.


My understanding is ukraine has plenty of smaller artillery, but need 155mm for the range and loads 155mm munitions. I don't think finland has that many 155mm artillery. Finland also only has 22 mlrs. Rest of the rocket artillery is grads and czech rm70s. I'm not sure if we sent artillery units. They didn't say we would send any, but it's not like they actually tell what they are sending. I know we sent the couple of BUKs we had. Munition transports were not discussed publically, but I hear there have been quite a few cargo planes delivering crates marked as explosives and we do produce 155mm munitions, some of which can be seen on ukrainian artillery vids.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 7, 2022)

BTW. I knew that Russia's norther navy was a part of the reason nato wants finland, but I kinda thought the main reason was forest and swamp buffer zone filled with an army who knows how to use the terrain.

But I mean look at this shit.







Severomorsk is the main base of the northern navy. All this is not much over 100km from the finnish border. We would not be able to attack those, but with nato weaponry they are in danger.

But that was pretty obvious. Much less obvious, and not at all in public discussion here, is this







The line there is the kirov railway. It runs about 100km from the border. It is pretty much the only way to supply the bases.


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 7, 2022)

wornerharris7426 said:


> well, that's amazing. highly amazing


New member looked up pizza and jesus and found me here @ RIU. He was also "amazed" in all 3 of his posts.

Amazing....................highly amazing


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> BTW. I knew that Russia's norther navy was a part of the reason nato wants finland, but I kinda thought the main reason was forest and swamp buffer zone filled with an army who knows how to use the terrain.
> 
> But I mean look at this shit.
> 
> ...


The single road and rail link is their weakness, they are heavily dependent on the railroads and blowing up a few rail bridges along the route would screw them. Blowing up a few road and rail bridges in Siberia would cut the country in half and an obvious target for separatists in the region, some of whom are fighting in Ukraine. Vlad opened a real can of worms with his war in Ukraine and his many enemies large and small are coalescing there, making contacts, meeting and planning. Many fighters from former soviet Republics are there, from Georgians to Belarusians and many others, a rich recruiting grounds for spies and agents of every kind, around and inside Russia.

A liberal democratic Ukraine and Belarus will do the most to change the politics and culture of Russia and putting an iron curtain through the middle of the Russian cultural world would be impossible these days. The west will "infect" Russia, it has already begun and a prosperous liberal democratic Ukraine will end up containing most of the young brains of Russia.


----------



## printer (Jun 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The single road and rail link is their weakness, they are heavily dependent on the railroads and blowing up a few rail bridges along the route would screw them. Blowing up a few road and rail bridges in Siberia would cut the country in half and an obvious target for separatists in the region, some of whom are fighting in Ukraine. Vlad opened a real can of worms with his war in Ukraine and his many enemies large and small are coalescing there, making contacts, meeting and planning. Many fighters from former soviet Republics are there, from Georgians to Belarusians and many others, a rich recruiting grounds for spies and agents of every kind, around and inside Russia.
> 
> A liberal democratic Ukraine and Belarus will do the most to change the politics and culture of Russia and putting an iron curtain through the middle of the Russian cultural world would be impossible these days. The west will "infect" Russia, it has already begun and a prosperous liberal democratic Ukraine will end up containing most of the young brains of Russia.


What good would it be for separatists to blow the road and rail line to themselves? Will they be performing a self inflicted siege? "You give us what we want otherwise we will starve ourselves out."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

printer said:


> What good would it be for separatists to blow the road and rail line to themselves? Will they be performing a self inflicted siege? "You give us what we want otherwise we will starve ourselves out."


Sometimes such people don't think that far ahead and different groups in different republics have different objectives, being close to the resources of China might make a difference for some. Ultimately we might be dealing with a diverse group of people acting out of a variety of motives. It could be anybody who wanted to weaken or cause trouble to the Russian federation or to divert resources from elsewhere.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

Well, this usually pessimistic fellow seems to be changing his mood.






*Ukraine War: Ukrainians have 'pinned' the Russians in place in Severodonetsk*
157,188 views Jun 7, 2022 Defence and Security Analyst Professor Michael Clarke says that Russian forces are "pinned in place" in the besieged city of Severodonetsk. He says that the Russians are obsessed with the city over its "symbolic" importance, so Ukrainian forces are taking advantage of that and continuing the battle to protect two key cities further west.


----------



## printer (Jun 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sometimes such people don't think that far ahead ...


You don't say?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 7, 2022)

( see post #11,371 ) 

Pics of “ The Executioner ( VAHA ) from Wagner Group mercenaries- he was put down like a dog by Ukrainian sniper while on Recon mission.

Burn in hell you fuck


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

So, if Vlad is using the separatists pro Russians in the LPR & DPR as poorly equipped Cannon fodder and pissing off the rest, while destroying their homes and communities during retreat, how will an eventual referendum work out? While Ukraine is prospering and Russia is under the sanctions outhouse? The same can be said for Crimea, pro Russians have been, dragooned there and are fighting in Ukraine too. When it comes to fighting in Crimea and the destruction wrought, will probably depend on the timely destruction of the Kerch Bridge.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Donbas Battle l Putin Using Pro-Russia Separatists As Cannon Fodder To Save His Troops in Ukraine?*
12,511 views Jun 7, 2022 Kremlin is deploying poorly trained, ill-equipped pro-Russian Ukrainian troops to fight in Donbas, as per UK intelligence assessment. The pro-Russian Ukrainians are reportedly carrying out some of the most deadly fighting in east Ukraine. The report adds that ill-equipped and poorly trained pro-Kremlin Ukrainians are sent to the battlefront in an attempt to spare the lives of its own forces. The assessment comes as Russia steps up its campaign to encircle Ukrainian forces in the Donbas region.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

Dueling with a drone and losing, they were shooting at the drone targeting them and zigged when they shoulda zagged.
Keep looking up and keep an eye on the falling bomb, running with yer head down could be fatal. They should have hundreds of teams with these things by now, global volunteer support has been pouring in and the army sees their value. The Russians can't have drone jammers everywhere and they don't have many.

A half dozen drones attacking trenches with four bombs each would kill the defenders or drive them into underground bunkers as your troops approached their trenches. They could take out machine gun positions, dug in tanks and troops with anti tank weapons, right until your troops were practically on top of them. They could even drop regular hand grenades on troops and a larger drone could fly along a trench line raining grenades into it every couple of meters. Along with long range artillery using drones too and switchblades, it could be a better and cheaper way of attacking dug in positions. Break through their defenses quickly and you can use armor in their rear to attack their logistics and neighboring BTGs from their rear and roll along their supply lines cutting their fronts off.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dueling with a drone and losing, they were shooting at the drone targeting them and zigged when they shoulda zagged.
> Keep looking up and keep an eye on the falling bomb, running with yer head down could be fatal. They should have hundreds of teams with these things by now, global volunteer support has been pouring in and the army sees their value. The Russians can't have drone jammers everywhere and they don't have many.
> 
> A half dozen drones attacking trenches with four bombs each would kill the defenders or drive them into underground bunkers as your troops approached their trenches. They could take out machine gun positions, dug in tanks and troops with anti tank weapons, right until your troops were practically on top of them. They could even drop regular hand grenades on troops and a larger drone could fly along a trench line raining grenades into it every couple of meters. Along with long range artillery using drones too and switchblades, it could be a better and cheaper way of attacking dug in positions. Break through their defenses quickly and you can use armor in their rear to attack their logistics and neighboring BTGs from their rear and roll along their supply lines cutting their fronts off.


it's in the hole.....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dueling with a drone and losing, they were shooting at the drone targeting them and zigged when they shoulda zagged.
> Keep looking up and keep an eye on the falling bomb, running with yer head down could be fatal. They should have hundreds of teams with these things by now, global volunteer support has been pouring in and the army sees their value. The Russians can't have drone jammers everywhere and they don't have many.
> 
> A half dozen drones attacking trenches with four bombs each would kill the defenders or drive them into underground bunkers as your troops approached their trenches. They could take out machine gun positions, dug in tanks and troops with anti tank weapons, right until your troops were practically on top of them. They could even drop regular hand grenades on troops and a larger drone could fly along a trench line raining grenades into it every couple of meters. Along with long range artillery using drones too and switchblades, it could be a better and cheaper way of attacking dug in positions. Break through their defenses quickly and you can use armor in their rear to attack their logistics and neighboring BTGs from their rear and roll along their supply lines cutting their fronts off.


yep double up ordnance at least. Pound them .

Or maybe bundle them like the old M24 potato ( lol ) mashers from days past.

Russian : Hey look … potato.
*BOOM

*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 7, 2022)

Skyborne tech has a drone that drops 3 40mm grenades. Would think a similar cradle / mount could be configured / modded.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 7, 2022)

Maybe the birth of “ Hunter Killer “ SKYNET drones in the works …. *shrugs.


----------



## printer (Jun 7, 2022)

*Donbas Battle l Putin Using Pro-Russia Separatists As Cannon Fodder To Save His Troops in Ukraine?*
12,511 views Jun 7, 2022 Kremlin is deploying poorly trained, ill-equipped pro-Russian Ukrainian troops to fight in Donbas, as per UK intelligence assessment. The pro-Russian Ukrainians are reportedly carrying out some of the most deadly fighting in east Ukraine. The report adds that ill-equipped and poorly trained pro-Kremlin Ukrainians are sent to the battlefront in an attempt to spare the lives of its own forces. The assessment comes as Russia steps up its campaign to encircle Ukrainian forces in the Donbas region.
[/QUOTE]

I say the pro-Russia Ukrainians should be at the forefront of the fight. If they had their allegiances to Ukraine none of this would be happening. Send them all to the front and line up.


----------



## printer (Jun 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Maybe the birth of “ Hunter Killer “ SKYNET drones in the works …. *shrugs.


Drone wars.


----------



## printer (Jun 7, 2022)

*The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation convicted Zelensky of spreading fakes*
Ukrainian nationalists tried to hide behind Orthodox shrines as their “shield”, retreating, burned it, and Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky tried to shift the blame for this to the Russian side. This was stated in the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation.

“According to local residents, a large-caliber machine gun mounted on an armored car set fire to the newly built in 2009 wooden monastery of All Saints of the Russian Land with a burst of incendiary ammunition. Thus, Zelensky, with his statements about the allegedly deliberate destruction of the cultural heritage of Ukraine by Russia and the demands to “exclude Russia from UNESCO and the UN for this,” once again lied not only to the Ukrainian people, but to the entire world community,” the Defense Ministry said.

The agency clarified that the Russian military did not allow damage to historical and Orthodox monuments on the territory of the Holy Dormition Svyatogorsk Lavra. To confirm this, the Ministry of Defense published a video.








Минобороны РФ уличило Зеленского в распространении фейков


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





So they burned the building they were hiding behind? Does that make sense? Or that the Russians bombed it as they do so the Ukrainians can not use it as cover?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 7, 2022)

AI is almost here - filthy humans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

*How a 15-year-old Ukrainian drone pilot helped destroy a Russian army column*
566,242 views Jun 6, 2022 As Ukraine's forces keep battling Russia, some civilians are playing a pivotal role in repelling the enemy. Consumer drones in particular have become a crucial tool in the Ukraine war. Hundreds of civilian drone operators have been documenting everything from Russian troop movements to evidence of war crimes. Their images are posted online or shared with Ukrainian authorities, leaving the Russian invasion force nowhere to hide—all because of commercial technology that even kids can operate. In a Global News exclusive, Jeff Semple introduces you to a 15-year-old drone pilot getting credit for helping to spot and destroy a row of Russian military vehicles.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2022)

well so much for this ammo dump......i'd give the explosion about a 5 to 6, on a scale from 1 to 10


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534249949336322049


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

Portrait of the invader: Understanding the Russian soldier


One hundred days of all-out war has been plenty of time to get acquainted with the Russian troops.Their lackluster combat performance, artillery barrages against cities, treatment of civilians, intercepted messages home, and interviews with dozens of civilians around Ukraine allow




kyivindependent.com





*Portrait of the invader: Understanding the Russian soldier*

One hundred days of all-out war has been plenty of time to get acquainted with the Russian troops.

Their lackluster combat performance, artillery barrages against cities, treatment of civilians, intercepted messages home, and interviews with dozens of civilians around Ukraine allow one to put together a mosaic portrait of the invaders. It’s not a flattering image.

Many of the soldiers are dirt-poor and badly educated, with many growing up without access to modern amenities. Many joined the armed forces because they have no future in their backwater towns. The majority have bad training, low morale and no faith in their poorly-maintained equipment and their callous or incompetent officers. 
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

*TWO GENERALS KILLED IN ONE DAY! THE RUSSIAN INCOMPETENCE IS NOW UNIQUE IN MILITARY HISTORY || 2022*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

*How Can US Artillery Hope to Stop the Russian War?*
125,440 views Jun 7, 2022 The American Military sent their long range precision strike artillery called the M777 or better known as the Triple 7. The question is what capabilities does the M777 howitzer cannon have that aren't already present in Ukraine?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

@ $195,000 USD a pop for 2 drones and a controller, they are a tad expensive when compared to a DJI min @ around $400 USD.






*What can a Black Hornet drone do?*
4,731,922 views Feb 5, 2022 The latest Pd-100 Black Hornet 3, which FLIR Systems also calls the Personal Reconnaissance System (PRS), weighs less than a tenth of a pound and is just under seven inches long. The complete system comes with a docking station for two drones that keeps them protected when not in use, as well as a hand-held touchscreen device and a controller. The most obvious difference between the Black Hornet Nano and traditional UAVs like the Global Hawk, MQ-9 Reaper, and new Loyal Wingman, is the size. Prox Dynamics AS, the Norwegian company responsible for creating the Black Hornet, made it its mission "to develop, produce and sell the world’s smallest and most advanced" UAV. At just over the size of a soldier's finger, the miniature unmanned helicopter seems to have delivered on that promise.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 8, 2022)

printer said:


> *The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation convicted Zelensky of spreading fakes*
> Ukrainian nationalists tried to hide behind Orthodox shrines as their “shield”, retreating, burned it, and Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky tried to shift the blame for this to the Russian side. This was stated in the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation.
> 
> “According to local residents, a large-caliber machine gun mounted on an armored car set fire to the newly built in 2009 wooden monastery of All Saints of the Russian Land with a burst of incendiary ammunition. Thus, Zelensky, with his statements about the allegedly deliberate destruction of the cultural heritage of Ukraine by Russia and the demands to “exclude Russia from UNESCO and the UN for this,” once again lied not only to the Ukrainian people, but to the entire world community,” the Defense Ministry said.
> ...


I remember reading about that monastery in a large magazine style book I used to have called Shelter. The monk or carpenter who built it used nothing but a hatchet style tool for the whole thing. Pretty sure that's the one but it's been 40 years since I saw the book.

Fuck Putin! Slava Ukraine!


----------



## printer (Jun 8, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> I remember reading about that monastery in a large magazine style book I used to have called Shelter. The monk or carpenter who built it used nothing but a hatchet style tool for the whole thing. Pretty sure that's the one but it's been 40 years since I saw the book.
> 
> Fuck Putin! Slava Ukraine!


The first monastery did look like log cabin construction, I think I saw it in the video. It was destroyed by the Russians and it was rebuilt to the recent version. A guy that I worked with told me a story once about up north in the mines a worker got hurt in the mine and he was given stuff to do topside. He was told to open up a part of a wall and hang a door as he had sort of carpentry experience, he used to build the timber supports in the mine. When he was done with the door it was perfectly hanged but a little rough looking (don't remember the details). Rather than using regular carpentry tools he used what he was used to working with, his axe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2022)

Put an M777 on the shore line and pound the shit out of snake island, it's only 20km from shore. 20 or 30 rounds should kill anything there or render them useless to do anything important.






*Ukraine War: the war within a war for Snake Island*
24,287 views Jun 8, 2022 Defence and Security Analyst Professor Michael Clarke explains why the Russians are fighting for control of the small Snake Island in the Black Sea.


----------



## printer (Jun 8, 2022)

*Ukrainian Forces May Have To Retreat From Severodonetsk: Governor *
Ukrainian troops may have to retreat from the eastern city of Severodonetsk which is being shelled by Russian troops "24 hours a day", the regional governor said on Wednesday.

"It is possible that we will have to retreat" to better fortified positions, Lugansk governor Sergiy Gaiday said in an interview on the TV channel 1+1.

"No one is going to surrender Severodonetsk even if our forces have to fall back to better fortified positions," Gaiday added.

The strategically important city is the focus of Russia's offensive after their forces were repelled from other parts of Ukraine following the February invasion.

Its capture would allow Russia troops to push deeper into the eastern Donbas region and Ukraine's de facto administrative centre there, Kramatorsk.

Gaiday said that fierce fighting was ongoing in Severodonetsk, an industrial city with a pre-war population of around 100,000 people.

"Our forces are fighting for every inch of the city," he said.








Ukrainian Forces May Have To Retreat From Severodonetsk: Governor


Ukrainian troops may have to retreat from the eastern city of Severodonetsk which is being shelled by Russian troops "24 hours a day", the regional governor said on Wednesday.




www.ndtv.com





With all the talk of how good the Ukrainians are and the new equipment and how the Russians are so disadvantaged in moral and pulling up old equipment, point enough artillery at an area and your odds of repelling an attack is pretty good.


----------



## printer (Jun 8, 2022)

*Lavrov outraged by Zelensky's ultimatum on negotiations*
The demands of the President of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelensky, which he put forward to start negotiations with the Russian Federation, are a frivolous approach. This was stated by Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Larov after a meeting with his Turkish counterpart Mevlut Cavusoglu.

“Zelensky’s demands for the start of negotiations with Moscow to withdraw Russian troops behind the line on February 24 is a frivolous approach,” Lavrov said at a briefing after a meeting with Cavusoglu, which was broadcast on the Rossiya-24 TV channel. Lavrov also noted that the special operation of the Russian Federation in Ukraine is going according to plan and achieving its goals.

On February 24, Russia launched a special operation in Ukraine . After that, the parties held negotiations, but did not come to a solution to the issue. Earlier, Zelensky said that Ukraine would return to discussions with Russia only after the return of all its territories. He expressed his readiness to meet only with Russian President Vladimir Putin and only if they discuss the end of the special operation, RT reports .

*Lavrov gave Ukraine a promise on a special operation*
Russia is ready to guarantee that it will not use the situation to continue the special operation if Ukraine clears mines from ports in the Black Sea. This was announced by Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Larov after a meeting with Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu.

“Russia guarantees that if Kyiv clears the ports, Moscow will not take advantage of this situation as part of a military operation. Moscow is ready to issue guarantees for unblocking ports in one way or another,” Lavrov said at a briefing after a meeting with Cavusoglu, which was broadcast on the Rossiya-24 TV channel.

Ukraine has mined ports in the Black Sea where grain is stored, because of this there is no way to take out products from there. Earlier, Russian President Vladimir Putin also promised that the Russian army would not attack the Ukrainian military while clearing ports. The Ukrainian Foreign Ministry announced its readiness to clear the ports if the Russian Federation withdraws forces from there and gives security guarantees for commercial convoys that export grain. Russia has been conducting a special operation in Ukraine since February 24 to liberate Donbass.








Лавров дал Украине обещание по спецоперации


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog




*Deputy Zhuravlev called a way to stop the shelling of Russian villages*
The shelling of Russian villages and Donbass will stop as soon as Russia pushes back the Ukrainian troops at a sufficient distance. This was stated in a conversation with URA.RU by Alexei Zhuravlev, First Deputy Chairman of the Defense Committee of the State Duma of the Russian Federation.

“In order not to shell our villages and cities, we need to drive the enemy away to a distance from which he will not be able to do this. This is logical. The same is connected with the shelling of Donetsk. In my opinion, we need to stop playing a special operation, and wage a full-scale war with the Ukrainian Nazi state. They do just that, wage a full-scale war. And not only them, but all of Europe. What they don't hide. And we are conducting a special operation,” said Alexei Zhuravlev.

According to him, it is beneficial for the West that what is happening in Ukraine is delayed. “The special operation will take years, and this is exactly what the Americans need. They sleep and see it. Some say that supposedly prolonged conflict is not good for their economy, but this is not true. They profited from the war during the First World War and the Second World War, ”said the deputy. He stressed that Russia should not play according to the US plan.

The Armed Forces of Ukraine fired dozens of shells from the BM-21 Grad multiple launch rocket system at the center of Donetsk. As a result , five people died and 20 were injured. Once again, the village of Tetkino in the Glushkovsky district of the Kursk region was shelled. Other settlements in the border regions also fell under Ukrainian fire. Russian President Vladimir Putin announced the start of a special operation in Ukraine on February 24. He emphasized that its goal is to protect the inhabitants of Donbass.








Депутат Журавлев назвал способ остановить обстрел российских сел


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog




*Colonel Matviychuk named the next goals of the Russian Federation after Svyatogorsk*
After taking control of Svyatogorsk in the DPR, the Russian Armed Forces should head for Kramatorsk and Slavyansk. This opinion was shared by a military expert, retired colonel Anatoly Matviychuk, in an interview with URA.RU.

“Svyatogorsk is a city that interrupts the Severodonetsk-Lysichansk-Artemovsk highway covered by the Armed Forces of Ukraine. As a matter of fact, we cut it and surround the grouping. We have almost completely cleared Severodonetsk, leaving only the industrial area, and then Lisichansk. We finish off the groupings settled there and then we will go to Kramatorsk and Slavyansk. We will finish them off,” Anatoly Matviychuk explained.

The military expert added that after Kramatorsk, the Russian Armed Forces could go to Kharkov and Odessa. “God forbid we now reach the border of the center of Kramatorsk, and then we'll see how the situation will develop, but I think that's the way it is - Kharkiv, Zaporozhye, Nikolaev, Odessa. Odessa and Nikolaev are the next task,” Matviychuk emphasized.

Earlier, Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu announced the liberation of a significant part of the Donetsk and Lugansk People's Republics along the left bank of the Northern Donets, in particular, the cities of Krasny Liman and Svyatogorsk. A special operation to demilitarize and denazify Ukraine began on February 24 . According to Russian President Vladimir Putin, the decision was forced, its goal is to protect the inhabitants of Donbass from genocide. The task of the second stage of the special operation is to establish complete control over the Donbass and southern Ukraine.








Полковник Матвийчук назвал следующие цели РФ после Святогорска


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2022)

printer said:


> With all the talk of how good the Ukrainians are and the new equipment and how the Russians are so disadvantaged in moral and pulling up old equipment, point enough artillery at an area and your odds of repelling an attack is pretty good.


They also put a lot of that artillery in range of the Ukrainian 155mm guns. I don't think the point is to hold the city, just suck the Russians in with a minimal of Ukrainian losses and a maximum of Russian ones. They need the city for political purposes and the ground is not in their favor. I believe the overall strategy here is to continue wearing the Russians down the most efficient way they can, while the Russians are attacking through an urban environment. The Russians appear to be critically short of infantry and are using artillery to smash everything in their path, so it's stay and get smashed or move. However while they are doing the smashing, the Ukrainian guns on the heights using counter battery radars and drones are steadily picking off the Russian guns that are in range.

I figure withdraw and let the Russians advance under artillery and mortar fire rained down upon them as they move through the city. Perhaps even counter attack again when they chewed them up enough, or let them have it while shelling and mortaring the city from across the river. It will be another month at least before the Ukrainians are ready to begin their offensive phase IMHO and there is lot's more to wear down and destroy while they are still attacking. They know the Russians objectives and the roads and areas they want to take, so I image they prepared their way for them.


----------



## printer (Jun 8, 2022)

*MP Fedorov proposed to revoke the recognition of Lithuania's independence*
United Russia deputy Yevgeny Fedorov submitted to the State Duma a draft law on the abolition of the resolution of the USSR State Council "On Recognizing the Independence of the Republic of Lithuania", which states that it is illegal, the document is available in the Duma database.

The resolution of the State Council of the USSR is illegal, since it was adopted by an unconstitutional body and in violation of the requirements of a number of articles of the USSR Constitution, the explanatory note to the draft says.

According to the deputy, the Law of the USSR "On the procedure for resolving issues related to the secession of a union republic from the USSR" was violated, since a referendum on secession from the USSR was not held in the Republic of Lithuania and a transitional period was not established to consider all controversial issues.

The author of the bill also recalls that the Constitution of Russia was supplemented, in particular, by Article 67.1, which states that "the Russian Federation is the legal successor of the USSR on its territory."

"In March 1991, in accordance with the Decree of the Supreme Soviet of the USSR of January 16, 1991 No. 1910-1 "On the organization and measures to ensure the holding of a referendum of the USSR on the preservation of the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics", a referendum was held in the country, at which a decision was made on the preservation of the USSR as a single state," the explanatory note also says.








Депутат Федоров предложил отозвать признание независимости Литвы


Депутат от "Единой России" Евгений Федоров внес в Госдуму законопроект об отмене постановления Госсовета СССР "О признании независимости Литовской Республики",... РИА Новости, 08.06.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





Moscow thinking it needs a land bridge to Kalingrad? What about Latvia?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2022)

printer said:


> *MP Fedorov proposed to revoke the recognition of Lithuania's independence*
> United Russia deputy Yevgeny Fedorov submitted to the State Duma a draft law on the abolition of the resolution of the USSR State Council "On Recognizing the Independence of the Republic of Lithuania", which states that it is illegal, the document is available in the Duma database.
> 
> The resolution of the State Council of the USSR is illegal, since it was adopted by an unconstitutional body and in violation of the requirements of a number of articles of the USSR Constitution, the explanatory note to the draft says.
> ...


It will be hard to do anything with a destroyed army, depleted precision munitions and almost everything else. Kaliningrad will eventually have a meaningful referendum and I doubt Russia will be in their future. They are NATO members, so they might as well attack America, Poland would jump on the Russians and Belarusians first and ask questions later while invoking article 5.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2022)

looks like Dmitry Medvedev is sparking the same tone as his master Pooty........









Russia's former president, a Putin ally, says he'll 'do anything' to make Moscow's enemies 'disappear'


Since Russia invaded Ukraine in late February, Medvedev has parroted the Kremlin's bombastic and conspiratorial talking points on the conflict.




www.businessinsider.com






keep in mind if Pooty passes, this will prolly be the next in line....he's already served as pres once already


----------



## printer (Jun 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think the point is to hold the city, just suck the Russians in with a minimal of Ukrainian losses and a maximum of Russian ones.
> 
> The Russians appear to be critically short of infantry and are using artillery to smash everything in their path, so it's stay and get smashed or move. However while they are doing the smashing, the Ukrainian guns on the heights using counter battery radars and drones are steadily picking off the Russian guns that are in range.


The Russians have fought every war since WWII (and probably before) by flattening cities. This is how they do things. A minimal of Ukrainian losses? 50 men a day dead and hundreds injured?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2022)

printer said:


> The Russians have fought every war since WWII (and probably before) by flattening cities. This is how they do things. A minimal of Ukrainian losses? 50 men a day dead and hundreds injured?


Yep, a minimal in a 1000km front war that is being intensively fought. The Russians are doing most of the attacking and the Ukrainians know where and when. Where the Ukrainians do attack, is where the Russians are weak and I believe they are taking a lot more casualties than the Ukrainians. I also think the Ukrainian injured are getting better medical treatment, in western Europe if required. In the recent case their infantry was sucked into urban warfare and the Ukrainians appear to be making the best of limited resources, but those resources are increasing weekly now. In the meantime maneuver and wear them down, use your guns to eliminate as many of theirs (and crews) as you can and anything that comes in range of the 155mm guns.

I have no problem with wearing down the Russians, however it should be done at less cost to the Ukrainians in terms of blood and time. I dunno if the larger purpose is to suck the Russians in for destruction by making them think they have a chance, or if there is a larger purpose. I'm assuming it's the American and NATO's larger strategic purpose, the destruction of the Russian army, so that they cannot project power onto their neighbors, the more of their military destroyed the better. In the meantime don't spook them or provoke them, just let them bleed out on the fields of Ukraine.

With sanctions they can't replace the equipment they lose, especially the advanced weapons and their economy is crippled, more so in the future. Manpower is even an issue, if they want to create an armed horde and try to draft men en masse. The oil wealth and oligarchs distorted their economy and stifled initiative at home along with corruption. The modern arms industry is like a lot of others, lot's of different things are made in lot's of different countries. Even small countries that are part of the global economic system can make very advanced arms that they can sell to other nations and use themselves. They just buy the technology they need, like sensors and electronics, or even designs, from other places.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 8, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukrainian Forces May Have To Retreat From Severodonetsk: Governor *
> Ukrainian troops may have to retreat from the eastern city of Severodonetsk which is being shelled by Russian troops "24 hours a day", the regional governor said on Wednesday.
> 
> "It is possible that we will have to retreat" to better fortified positions, Lugansk governor Sergiy Gaiday said in an interview on the TV channel 1+1.
> ...


how much artillery do the russians have left? how many more mortar rounds and rockets do they have? they don't have access to many of the sources of parts they used to have, and don't have access to many of the raw materials they used to have to make their own...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517959080547168256
i have no idea how many artillery rounds they have stockpiled, but i do know they have very limited facilities and materials for producing more...
and the stockpiled ones, as mentioned in the article above, have a definite shelf life, so how many more days of indiscriminate shelling can the russians pull off? they used up to 4000 a day on one city in Syria...if they have a million shells stockpiled (which i doubt) at 4000 a day that's 250 days worth...in reality they probably have half a million stockpiled, and at least 10% of those are crap, so 450,000 shells, at a rate of 2000 a day is 225 days worth...they're already half way to that. many videos that have been dissected by experts point out that there is little to no air burst damage in recent shelling, which indicates that those primers and fuses, which are the most delicate, have all gone to shit, and the russians have no way of replacing them. 
the russians NEED to do what they're going to do before they run out of both munitions, and the men to use them...and i don't think they can beat that clock


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2022)

*Hold my bear! - How russia managed to loose reputation, influence and become North Korea 2.0*
712 views Jun 8, 2022 From "demilitarization" to fight against NATO (yes, they think so). Here are the main mistakes of russian geopolitics during the last 30 years And Ukraine should become the LAST russian mistake


----------



## printer (Jun 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how much artillery do the russians have left? how many more mortar rounds and rockets do they have? they don't have access to many of the sources of parts they used to have, and don't have access to many of the raw materials they used to have to make their own...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517959080547168256
> ...


But the West's cupboard is not endless either. The Russians are going to try to keep all of Donbas and capture the land up to and including Odessa. Actually I posted an article from Russia (was it yesterday or the day before?) giving the coming objectives. And after the capture teritorys will have their referendum to join Russia, which they will all vote to do.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2022)

printer said:


> But the West's cupboard is not endless either. The Russians are going to try to keep all of Donbas and capture the land up to and including Odessa. Actually I posted an article from Russia (was it yesterday or the day before?) giving the coming objectives. And after the capture teritorys will have their referendum to join Russia, which they will all vote to do.


yeah i saw that article, it was very giggle worth....i do understand what your saying here, but you really have to look at the dynamics....

1: logistics is getting real bad and getting worse
2: troop moral is wanning big time, cause of no food, clothing etc etc
3: 13 Generals are dead and other upper more in other rankings....
4: with an estimate of 32000 dead and more than likely 3 times that wounded.....make it hard for Russia to regroup especially when now pooty is all in
5: decention in the ranks at home and also arson of major buildings, including recruitment centers....
6: to take Odessa< russia would have to use landing craft with that there is one problem anti-ship missles and other MSLR vehicles....


----------



## printer (Jun 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i saw that article, it was very giggle worth....i do understand what your saying here, but you really have to look at the dynamics....
> 
> 1: logistics is getting real bad and getting worse
> 2: troop moral is wanning big time, cause of no food, clothing etc etc
> ...


32,000 dead? More HP numbers? The Russians are not falling apart as predicted. If they know anything of warfare they know to destroy everything. Pretty sure we will see more of it. As bad as the Russians have done with what they got they will just make it into a war of attrition. They are framing it now as a war with Nato which it really is. I think they will not stop yet and I do not think the Ukrainians have enough firepower to change the outcome yet.


----------



## printer (Jun 8, 2022)

*Russia's Interior Ministry Creates New Department to Enforce Martial Law*
Russia’s Interior Ministry has created a new department to help enforce martial law, the country’s state-run TASS news agency reported Tuesday.

The Main Directorate of Rapid Response will also coordinate ministry forces if a state of emergency or a counter-terrorism operation is declared in the country.

Kremlin spokesperson Dmitry Peskov said the new measures reflected “current demands,” while Interior Ministry spokeswoman Irina Volk said the department would help “strengthen” the ministry’s forces.

The new department will also be charged with protecting Interior Ministry buildings, including against terrorist attacks, as well as organizing civil defense activities. It will also deal with reports on crime and administrative offenses.

Moscow has repeatedly said that is not planning to declare martial law in Russia following the invasion of Ukraine on Feb. 24. Under Russia’s legislation, martial law would see military rule temporarily substitute civilian law, allowing civil liberties such as the right to free movement or freedom of speech to be temporarily suspended. 








Russia's Interior Ministry Creates New Department to Enforce Martial Law - The Moscow Times


Russia’s Interior Ministry has created a new department to help enforce martial law, the country’s state-run TASS news agency reported Tuesday.




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## printer (Jun 8, 2022)

*Zelensky says Ukraine’s forces ‘holding out’ but outnumbered in Severodonetsk*
Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on Monday said “we’re holding out” in the flashpoint eastern city of Severodonetsk but said of Russian forces there that “there are more of them and they are stronger”. Zelensky's remarks came after he met with frontline troops in neighbouring Lysychansk on Sunday. 








Zelensky says Ukraine’s forces ‘holding out’ but outnumbered in Severodonetsk


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on Monday said “we’re holding out” in the flashpoint eastern city of Severodonetsk but said of Russian forces there that “there are more of them and they are stronger”. Zelensky's…




www.france24.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 8, 2022)

printer said:


> But the West's cupboard is not endless either. The Russians are going to try to keep all of Donbas and capture the land up to and including Odessa. Actually I posted an article from Russia (was it yesterday or the day before?) giving the coming objectives. And after the capture teritorys will have their referendum to join Russia, which they will all vote to do.


maybe not endless, but much deeper than the russians cupboards. they're relying on old ordinance.
the economy of russia ranked between South Korea and Brazil...not completely insignificant, but not major players, either...
9 of the top ten economically ranked countries in the world are supplying Ukraine, and using the situation as an excuse to modernize their own arsenals...Much deeper cupboards than russia has to draw on.
they may gain the territory that they want, but it's going to cost them, dearly, and they will struggle to keep it afterwards...the same situation as before will exist, but with the Ukrainians much better armed, and much better trained...
this isn't going to end well for the russians, whether they withdraw now, or face a battle of attrition for years.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2022)

printer said:


> 32,000 dead? More HP numbers? The Russians are not falling apart as predicted. If they know anything of warfare they know to destroy everything. Pretty sure we will see more of it. As bad as the Russians have done with what they got they will just make it into a war of attrition. They are framing it now as a war with Nato which it really is. I think they will not stop yet and I do not think the Ukrainians have enough firepower to change the outcome yet.


actually those numbers come from Nato itself and Ukraine.....and with what they are doing now, they can't sustain it.....if the UA can just hold out, they've got the Russian





__





Institute for the Study of War


New op-ed in TIME Magazine by Frederick W. Kagan The fight for Severodonetsk is a Russian information operation in the form of a battle. One of its main purposes for Moscow is to create the impression that Russia has regained its strength and will now




www.understandingwar.org






well see over time


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2022)

yeah that's gonna leave a mark


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/UkraineWarVideoReport/comments/v7cdvl


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2022)

At least they have western medicines and support, we've been sending billions in medical aid too. Dunno how the Russian wounded are treated, but I suspect conditions to be primitive. Hopefully the artillery we are sending will make a difference in the artillery fight, that's what causes most of the injuries, few are shot.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Ukraine War: Inside a fortified hospital full of wounded soldiers*
8,991 views Jun 8, 2022 Sky News visits a military hospital in a secret eastern Ukrainian location, where patients with horrific burns and shrapnel wounds fear they could be a target for Russian air strikes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534437304567312384


----------



## printer (Jun 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> actually those numbers come from Nato itself and Ukraine.....and with what they are doing now, they can't sustain it.....if the UA can just hold out, they've got the Russian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky asserted that some 30,000 Russian service members have been killed, while the British government estimates that number could be closer to 15,000. But Moscow still has massive reserves of military personnel and conscripts, even if they are poorly trained and equipped, and has shown no intention of backing down from the war. 









NATO Allies Are Rethinking Russia’s Supposed Military Prowess


But Russia’s early military failures in Ukraine don’t make it any less dangerous, military analysts warn.




foreignpolicy.com





Zelensky claimed Russia has lost more than 30,000 soldiers in the war, while NATO and the United Kingdom’s Defense Ministry have estimated Russian troop losses of at least 15,000. 








Russia Controls 20% Of Ukraine, Zelensky Says, As UN Civilian Death Toll Surpasses 4,000


Ukraine’s first lady, Olena Zelenska, also gave a rare interview with Good Morning America that aired on Thursday in which she called on Americans not to “get used to our pain.”




www.forbes.com


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 8, 2022)

It's a shame that human beings are just numbers in some scumbag politicians war.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 8, 2022)

printer said:


> Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky asserted that some 30,000 Russian service members have been killed, while the British government estimates that number could be closer to 15,000. But Moscow still has massive reserves of military personnel and conscripts, even if they are poorly trained and equipped, and has shown no intention of backing down from the war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i'm not quite as optimistic as diy, it's far from over, and it will be a bloody fight. but i have confidence that Ukraine not only can win, but that they will win...
if you split the difference between those two estimates, that's 22,000 dead, which statistically, means more than 50,000 wounded too badly to fight any longer, so a fair estimate would seem to me to be 70,000 russians out of the fight.
while they have nearly a million in their armed services, they only have about 280,000 actual soldiers...that would be a 25% loss...in less than four months. tell me they can sustain those kinds of losses.
the Ukrainians started the war with 195,000 actual soldiers, i can't find accurate numbers at the moment for how many have volunteered since the war started, but most estimates are 20,000 or more. they have another 11,000,000 men of appropriate age if they need them.
the best estimates say that around 10,000 Ukrainian soldiers have been killed, with another 18,000 wounded too badly to fight.
that's less than 8%, or a third of the russians losses, on a percentage basis.
the math just keeps saying the russians are hemorrhaging men and material, at a rate they cannot sustain. lets just hope the situation doesn't change drastically any time soon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2022)

Vlad's Stalingrad
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Severodonetsk: Zelensky ties fate of east Ukraine to battle for city


Ukraine's president says fighting for Severodonetsk may prove decisive in the battle for the east.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Hold my bear! - How russia managed to loose reputation, influence and become North Korea 2.0*
> 712 views Jun 8, 2022 From "demilitarization" to fight against NATO (yes, they think so). Here are the main mistakes of russian geopolitics during the last 30 years And Ukraine should become the LAST russian mistake


that sounds like dennis the pilot guy narrating?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 8, 2022)

printer said:


> Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky asserted that some 30,000 Russian service members have been killed, while the British government estimates that number could be closer to 15,000. But Moscow still has massive reserves of military personnel and conscripts, even if they are poorly trained and equipped, and has shown no intention of backing down from the war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Russia scraps age limit for new troops in Ukraine push


Russia's military says it needs older recruits skilled in hi-tech weapons and other specialisms.



www.bbc.com





Older recruits skilled in high tech is kind of an oxymoron.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that sounds like dennis the pilot guy narrating?


Dunno, but I heard today there is a big shortage of airline pilots, so if he can leave the country to bring home some tax dollars, he should be able to get job flying in Europe or America at least!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dunno, but I heard today there is a big shortage of airline pilots, so if he can leave the country to bring home some tax dollars, he should be able to get job flying in Europe or America at least!


have no idea what his situation is, just kind of like his vodeos


----------



## printer (Jun 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not quite as optimistic as diy, it's far from over, and it will be a bloody fight. but i have confidence that Ukraine not only can win, but that they will win...
> if you split the difference between those two estimates, that's 22,000 dead, which statistically, means more than 50,000 wounded too badly to fight any longer, so a fair estimate would seem to me to be 70,000 russians out of the fight.
> while they have nearly a million in their armed services, they only have about 280,000 actual soldiers...that would be a 25% loss...in less than four months. tell me they can sustain those kinds of losses.
> the Ukrainians started the war with 195,000 actual soldiers, i can't find accurate numbers at the moment for how many have volunteered since the war started, but most estimates are 20,000 or more. they have another 11,000,000 men of appropriate age if they need them.
> ...


I am wondering where they are treating the 50k, wounded. I am guessing there should be somebody noticing. Belarus .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 9, 2022)

printer said:


> I am wondering where they are treating the 50k, wounded. I am guessing there should be somebody noticing. Belarus .


russia would have evacuated some, you would think...but maybe not?...the Ukrainians say they only have about 600 russian pows...¿
this is from march
https://www.dw.com/en/wounded-russian-soldiers-fill-belarusian-hospitals/a-61181434
this is from may 
https://www.newsweek.com/russian-officers-killing-their-own-wounded-say-captured-soldiers-video-1707074

https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidaxe/2022/05/23/up-to-15000-russians-have-died-in-ukraine/?sh=6dcb289d5b11
"In Afghanistan, where the Soviet Union fought a disastrous war that presaged America’s own failed campaign a generation later, the Soviet army suffered three or four wounded for every soldier who died. It’s possible that, if you combine killed and wounded, the Russian army in Ukraine—which at its peak strength included around 125,000 people—has buried or sent to hospitals 50,000."
that was from may as well, possibly as many as 50K in may


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2022)

printer said:


> I am wondering where they are treating the 50k, wounded. I am guessing there should be somebody noticing. Belarus .


It would be a good question for some journalists to ask, because there were at least 50K Russian wounded seriously enough to need hospitalization. That would overload any healthcare system in the span of 3 months and I don't think their military hospitals have that much capacity or staff. There must be guys in Russia with body parts missing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2022)

*See the powerful US weapons Ukrainian troops use on front lines*
58,727 views Jun 9, 2022 Ukrainian troops say weapons provided by the US are giving them an advantage because they are lighter and more precise than the ones used by Russia. CNN's Matthew Chance reports from the front lines.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Russia scraps age limit for new troops in Ukraine push
> 
> 
> Russia's military says it needs older recruits skilled in hi-tech weapons and other specialisms.
> ...


Somebody has to know how to use the vacuum tube tester.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2022)

More arms for Ukraine, perhaps in a very big way from the UK, Boris is probably calling Joe about sending some more MLRS, a lot more. POWs or they start getting a lot more MLRS, with a lot more range and a lot more M777s too. Start killing POWs and we will snuff your army in Ukraine real fast and baby that is just the beginning, cause not many will get out alive by sea or air from Crimea. Then there will be the revolution in Belarus with Ukrainian intervention...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*BREAKING: British fighters sentenced to death by Russian proxy court*
5,276 views Jun 9, 2022 Two British men captured by Russian forces while fighting in Ukraine have been sentenced to death. Aiden Aslin, 28, and Shaun Pinner, 48, were detained in April before appearing in court in the separatist Donetsk People's Republic. In footage shared by Russian state media, the pair were said to have admitted "training in order to carry out terrorist activities".


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2022)

admitted? yeah right.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2022)

boy they're really going to the bottom of the barrel for munitions


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534814428843098113


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> More arms for Ukraine, perhaps in a very big way from the UK, Boris is probably calling Joe about sending some more MLRS, a lot more. POWs or they start getting a lot more MLRS, with a lot more range and a lot more M777s too. Start killing POWs and we will snuff your army in Ukraine real fast and baby that is just the beginning, cause not many will get out alive by sea or air from Crimea. Then there will be the revolution in Belarus with Ukrainian intervention...
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Boris seems like a pussy to me. i would tell the russians straight up "return our citizens or we'll declare war on you immediately." and would do exactly that...this would be the perfect time for the UK to step in and wipe out the russian navy, blow the fucking russians clean out of crimea, destroy every fuel and ammo depot they have within 200 miles of the Ukrainian border, obliterate their army, and send them crawling home a bloody wreck that will never recover. if Boris has the balls, this could be over in a week...but he doesn't


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2022)

*Ukraine War: Russian forces making progress in the East*
144,519 views Jun 9, 2022 Research Fellow at the Royal United Services Institute. Ed Arnold, says Russian forces are making progress in the east of Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Boris seems like a pussy to me. i would tell the russians straight up "return our citizens or we'll declare war on you immediately." and would do exactly that...this would be the perfect time for the UK to step in and wipe out the russian navy, blow the fucking russians clean out of crimea, destroy every fuel and ammo depot they have within 200 miles of the Ukrainian border, obliterate their army, and send them crawling home a bloody wreck that will never recover. if Boris has the balls, this could be over in a week...but he doesn't


I figure the low number of artillery and MLRS we are supplying has less to do with fear and more to do with leverage. We can squeeze Vlad's balls a lot harder than we have been and can make the Ukrainian victory swift and much less costly. Arrange for the sinking of their Black sea fleet and open up Ukrainian grain ports, assist them in blowing the bridge at Kerch. 

They should also be developing gas resources in the west of the country including under Kyiv. Time for those western oil companies to move back in and start drilling with Ukrainian crews to cut Russia out of their remaining European market share ASAP. The Russian supply of precision weapons is dwindling and if they started shooting at them, I'd make fake cheap decoy drilling rigs for them to waste munitions on. A pipeline line buried under 2 meters of earth is even more difficult for them to hit and damage than a railway line. Kyiv is sitting on top of it's own natural gas supply according to surveys and is in the middle of their richest gas field.


----------



## printer (Jun 9, 2022)

*Russia "continues to press by sheer mass," says Ukrainian defense minister*
From CNN's Victoria Butenko, Yulia Kesaieva, and Mick Krever

Acknowledging that Russia has the wherewithal to continue advancing on some parts of the frontline, Ukraine’s defense minister on Thursday said that he is dissatisfied with the “tempo and quantity” of weapons arriving to Ukraine.
“The situation at the front lines is difficult,” Oleksiy Reznikov said in a statement on Facebook.
“The Kremlin continues to press by sheer mass. It stumbles and faces strong rebuff. It suffers huge casualties," he said. "But yet still has forces to advance in some parts of the front.”


> Echoing President Volodymyr Zelensky's previous comments, Reznikov said that up 100 Ukrainian soldiers were being killed every day, and up to 500 wounded.


Ukraine, he said, had “already received, bought on the market, manufactured and handed over to the Armed Forces of Ukraine a significant number of weapons.”
“These numbers would have been enough for a victorious defence operation against any army in Europe. But not against Russia. The Russian Moloch still has a lot of means for devouring human lives for to satisfy its imperial ego," said Reznikov.
“That is why we emphasize: Ukraine desperately needs heavy weapons, and very fast. We have proved that, unlike many others, we do not fear the Kremlin," he said. "But as a country we cannot afford to be losing our best sons and daughters.”


*Russia claims first grain exports:* The first rail cars carrying Ukrainian grain from the Russian-occupied city of Melitopol have departed for Crimea, according to Eugeny Balitsky, a leader in the Russian-backed military administration of the occupied portion of Zaporizhzhia region. Balitsky said he hoped the grain would find its way to Turkey and the Middle East.








June 9, 2022 Russia-Ukraine news


Ukrainian forces are considering pulling back to more fortified positions as the battle for the key eastern city of Severodonetsk continues. Follow here for live updates.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2022)

The war will last as long as we want it to, as long as we hold back the weapons the Ukrainians need. It could be over fairly quickly, if we have the courage of our convictions.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Is Putin threatening Russia’s future? | Dr Mike Green*
8,425 views Jun 9, 2022 “Strategically and geopolitically, he’s isolating Russia and threatening Russia’s future in ways that could be almost existential for him.” Is Putin damaging Russia’s future? Former Special Assistant to President George W Bush, Dr. Mike Green, discusses with Carole Walker on #TimesRadio


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2022)

*Scenarios for the end of war: Ukraine is defending, Russia is close to exhausting the resources*
13,424 views Jun 9, 2022 The Russian invaders failed to break the Ukrainian leadership, army, and people in a blitzkrieg. One of the probable scenarios experts describe as a prolonged war until one of the sides is exhausted. Ukrainian military experts are sure, Russia is already close to exhausting the resources it has accumulated precisely to achieve victory in this war. Another option under discussion is whether Putin could declare a ceasefire. What another scenarios for the end of the war in Ukraine are discussed – our correspondents found out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2022)

It's not how much the Russians spend that counts, it's how much of the stockpiled cold war weapons and munitions they have left. How many they can produce or start producing again, it's also how many warm bodies they can throw in the cauldron. Ukrainian losses have been heavy lately, but they have trained many more times the troops, than they have lost, they have been creating, training and equipping new regiments since the war began. 7 years of continuous low level war has given the Ukrainians 400K trained men, many combat experienced. 400K Ukrainian expat men working abroad returned home to sign up and there is no shortage of volunteers for the army or territorials.






*How long can Russia afford the war? | DW News*
187,989 views Jun 9, 2022 The war in Ukraine is well into its fourth month - with no sign of ending. Can Russia keep up its offensive? War is expensive, beyond the death and destruction - the costs of mounting a military campaign are massive. Tanks, missiles, fuel - not to mention feeding an army - it's believed Russia's spending 900 million euros a day in Ukraine.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Somebody has to know how to use the vacuum tube tester.


and Main Frame.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> and Main Frame.


Here is one computing some string theory.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> More arms for Ukraine, perhaps in a very big way from the UK, Boris is probably calling Joe about sending some more MLRS, a lot more. POWs or they start getting a lot more MLRS, with a lot more range and a lot more M777s too. Start killing POWs and we will snuff your army in Ukraine real fast and baby that is just the beginning, cause not many will get out alive by sea or air from Crimea. Then there will be the revolution in Belarus with Ukrainian intervention...
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ng to say that be
> 
> ...


i'm going to say that it better not happen but alas, it is to make 'a happening'..happen..he's getting bored and tired and just can't wait to involve us..this of course will ratchet it up.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's not how much the Russians spend that counts, it's how much of the stockpiled cold war weapons and munitions they have left. How many they can produce or start producing again, it's also how many warm bodies they can throw in the cauldron. Ukrainian losses have been heavy lately, but they have trained many more times the troops, than they have lost, they have been creating, training and equipping new regiments since the war began. 7 years of continuous low level war has given the Ukrainians 400K trained men, many combat experienced. 400K Ukrainian expat men working abroad returned home to sign up and their is no shortage of volunteers for the army or territorials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not long which is why they sentenced a Brit to death.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 9, 2022)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/russia-state-tv-calls-for-moving-powerful-weapons-closer-to-u-s/ar-AAYgUBL?ocid=msedgntp&cvid=0b48e2444dfb4b399d6e43f9a26644ea

like they fucking have any men or weapons to spare...we're not Ukraine, come fuck with us russia, i motherfucking triple dirty dog dare ya bitches...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2022)

I see reports there are still trainloads of T80 tanks and MLRSs coming out of Russia as Vlad strips the cupboard bare. Tanks are one thing, but crews are another and most of the tanks that were destroyed had their crews destroyed with them, St. Javelin leaves few prisoners. So they are still pouring more shit in and it's gotta come from somewhere and once it is gone, it can't be replaced. A tank army with no tanks or APCs, obsolete equipment, no modern arms, a corrupt and idiotic military culture, obsolete tactics, poor organization, rife with corruption and incompetence. It's good it will be destroyed, they will need to start from scratch anyway. By the time they can build an army again it will be too late, the cultural, economic and political situation will be changed in Russia by the mere existence of a liberal democratic Ukraine, much more so if Belarus is liberated too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 10, 2022)

https://news.yahoo.com/putin-pretends-historian-again-says-144611277.html

how many times did i say he was trying to re-establish the fucking empire? and how many times was i told "no, he's doing this because...x, y, or z"?
he wants to be emperor putin, and x, y, and z are only being attempted because it is required for him to become emperor putin....
they were making good money selling gas and oil, potash, ore...they didn't need anything from Ukraine, not one fucking thing, and putin knows full well that there is no fucking threat from nazis in Ukraine...he wanted it to be the first member of the new empire, but it's going to turn into the first nail in russia's coffin...it's cheap, shitty, splintery pine coffin that will be buried in a pauper's field and forgotten.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 10, 2022)

https://news.yahoo.com/niacaragua-authorizes-entry-russian-troops-231233040.htmlhttps://news.yahoo.com/n

this....THIS is what could lead to WW3...it's time to do something about this, right fucking now, before we have to invade fucking nicaragua and physically kick the motherfucking russians back across the fucking ocean...make it clear to fucking dumbass pissant dictator ortega and his dumbass fucking wife/co president that this isn't going to fucking stand, for one second, and that if they don't disinvite the russians, we'll do it for them, with artillery
and yes, i see the "hypocrisy" of NATO having bases that can reach russia while russia doesn't get to have bases that could reach America...and i could give a flying fuck less...we haven't abused the position those bases put us in, and won't...russia abuses every situation they're in, if they can see any kind of profit in it at all. if nicaragua allows them to build a base in its country, in a few years, nicaragua will be a russian vassal state, and ortega and his crazy ass fucking wife will be puppets, brouht out with sticks shoed up their asses on state occasions, otherwise hung up in a closet, powerless to take the advantage they thought allying themselves with the biggest murdering liars on the planet would give them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/putin-pretends-historian-again-says-144611277.html
> 
> how many times did i say he was trying to re-establish the fucking empire? and how many times was i told "no, he's doing this because...x, y, or z"?
> he wants to be emperor putin, and x, y, and z are only being attempted because it is required for him to become emperor putin....
> they were making good money selling gas and oil, potash, ore...they didn't need anything from Ukraine, not one fucking thing, and putin knows full well that there is no fucking threat from nazis in Ukraine...he wanted it to be the first member of the new empire, but it's going to turn into the first nail in russia's coffin...it's cheap, shitty, splintery pine coffin that will be buried in a pauper's field and forgotten.


They would cut him out of the energy market as he tried to resurrect the soviet empire and they were his first major target anyway. Old imperial Russia will die on the fields of Ukraine along with the Russian army. There is a reason Ukraine never developed it's gas resources they were attacked politically and economically, then finally militarily in the east and Crimea, another huge gas field. Ukraine was the poorest country in Europe and Russia actively kept it that way, but they still did better than the average Russian. 

Vlad had many reasons for invading Ukraine, empire, economic and with the spread of liberal democratic ideas an existential threat to Russia as it is currently constituted. Russia was an empire accumulated by conquest mostly in the 19th century, the last time they got close to democracy in the early 90s and they started coming apart. Once Ukraine goes western, Belarus won't be long following, especially if the Russian army is destroyed in Ukraine. If that happens, there can be no iron curtain or buffer between the west and the Russian cultural world. An Iron curtain would be impossible to implement, with most of the young brains in Russia eventually migrating to Ukraine or Belarus.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Boris seems like a pussy to me. i would tell the russians straight up "return our citizens or we'll declare war on you immediately." and would do exactly that...this would be the perfect time for the UK to step in and wipe out the russian navy, blow the fucking russians clean out of crimea, destroy every fuel and ammo depot they have within 200 miles of the Ukrainian border, obliterate their army, and send them crawling home a bloody wreck that will never recover. if Boris has the balls, this could be over in a week...but he doesn't


Like all ineffective leadership, he says the same thing three different ways to use up the time the camera is on him. I had a manager like that; Peter Principle recipient.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2022)

gotta love UA engineers '


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 10, 2022)

i just can't believe putin thinks NATO or most of the rest of the world is just going to sit by passively and watch him rape and pillage his way back to empire...the world breathed a huge sigh of relief when the old empire crumbled, and there is no fucking way Europe and the west are going to let it rise again, especially with a power mad kleptocrat like putin in charge of it


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Somebody has to know how to use the vacuum tube tester.


So, they’re hiring rock guitarists…?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/putin-pretends-historian-again-says-144611277.html
> 
> how many times did i say he was trying to re-establish the fucking empire? and how many times was i told "no, he's doing this because...x, y, or z"?
> he wants to be emperor putin, and x, y, and z are only being attempted because it is required for him to become emperor putin....
> they were making good money selling gas and oil, potash, ore...they didn't need anything from Ukraine, not one fucking thing, and putin knows full well that there is no fucking threat from nazis in Ukraine...he wanted it to be the first member of the new empire, but it's going to turn into the first nail in russia's coffin...it's cheap, shitty, splintery pine coffin that will be buried in a pauper's field and forgotten.


The problem with republicans supporting Vlad, is they are supporting big, strong central government, instead of states rights in Russia! Without large internal federal security forces, the FSB and election rigging, Russia would be in political trouble and in danger of dissolution, especially with the recent sanctions, crackdowns, censorship and troops from distant poor republics taking most of the casualties.

So these republicans who support Vlad, support big guberment and the resurrection of the communist evil empire. They are for excessive state's rights in America with a decentralized government and against them for Russians while supporting imperialism and fascism. Many of them are under criminal investigation, or soon will be, for sedition and conspiracy, among other things. Just last year 10 republican senators went to Russia to suck Putin's ass and they took Russian money through the NRA to get elected, another corrupt bunch who visited Russia regularly in recent years.


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Here is one computing some string theory.
> 
> View attachment 5146772


Looks like a Cyber 64…


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> So, they’re hiring rock guitarists…?


The TV we had in the late 60s was massive. The back plate was perforated hardboard. Through the holes I could see, hear and smell the tube electronics. This is when my ears could still hear the flyback transformer at 15.75 kHz.


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 10, 2022)

I remember those…always thought electronics (which meant vacuum tubes in those days) was highly mysterious; now I collect old tubes for my amp


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I remember those…always thought electronics (which meant vacuum tubes in those days) was highly mysterious; now I collect old tubes for my amp


I went solid state.


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 10, 2022)

I went cheapo-cheapo


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just can't believe putin thinks NATO or most of the rest of the world is just going to sit by passively and watch him rape and pillage his way back to empire...the world breathed a huge sigh of relief when the old empire crumbled, and there is no fucking way Europe and the west are going to let it rise again, especially with a power mad kleptocrat like putin in charge of it


I saw reports where the Russians were sending in a trainload of T80 and more MLRS, so Vlad is still sending shit into Ukraine, he's still getting sucked in and his remaining infantry and experienced troops are getting wiped out attacking and they are continuing to grind them down though at a cost in lives. They are fielding more infantry than the Russians and they have massed artillery, but are mostly wasting it on cities. The Ukrainians only fire at Russian equipment, troops or supplies, things that will degrade the Russians over time. The Ukrainians can replace combat losses and generate new regiments, while the Russians cannot. The Ukrainians are quietly accumulating equipment, while screaming for as much as they can get in desperation, leveraging the situation for maximum aid. An old maxim of war is to appear weak when you are strong and strong when you are weak. Ukraine is playing weaker than it really is and Russia is playing stronger.

During the battle of Britain, when America was neutral, the British found out Hitler called off operation sealion by cracking their codes and other intelligence. They never told the Americans for awhile, since the weapons were pouring in, because of the desperate struggle portrayed in the media and growing public support. Most of it ended up in the middle east and was not required to defend Britain, winter and the channel took care of that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2022)

he finally admits









Putin undermined his own rationale for invading Ukraine, saying that the war is to expand Russian territory


Putin said shortly before invading Ukraine that it had nothing to do with territory. On Thursday, he said it was his destiny to expand Russia.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2022)

uh oh......









Putin 'needed urgent medical help after video call with military chiefs'


The Russian president was suddenly taken ill after speaking to military chiefs on a video call for an hour and a half.




metro.co.uk


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2022)

decention in the ranks?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535125016181886976


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> uh oh......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he is in poor health, then freaking out and screaming for an hour would tax his system!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If he is in poor health, then freaking out and screaming for an hour would tax his system!


yeah..your prolly right bout that.....i've seen 3 reports simmilar to that one this morning


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535133908840366083


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> uh oh......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd really like to see some confirmation of these kinds of stories, i don't know, something like putin dropping dead while giving a speech...yeah, that would convince me...


----------



## printer (Jun 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I remember those…always thought electronics (which meant vacuum tubes in those days) was highly mysterious; now I collect old tubes for my amp


I have a few. One day I'll take a picture of the preamp tubes.


----------



## printer (Jun 10, 2022)

*Former lieutenant colonel on Ukraine aid: Wars not won by ‘equipment,’ but by ‘troops and soldiers’ *
Retired Lt. Col. Daniel Davis criticized recent moves by the U.S. to provide military aid to Ukraine, saying that sending just equipment into the country will not “help as much as people might think.”

Davis, a senior fellow and military expert for Defense Priorities, called the $150 million security assistance package for Ukraine announced by President Biden last week and a bill the president signed Monday to expedite the process of sending the country military equipment “deceptive.”

It may look like the moves to send equipment and weapons into Ukraine, as well as to expedite the process, would help the country amid the Russian invasion because “if you get enough of them in, you’ll be able to stop the onslaught,” he said during an appearance on Hill.TV’s “Rising.”

“But here’s the problem with that,” Davis said. “Wars aren’t won by equipment, they’re won by troops and soldiers.”

“And just getting lots of equipment in while the Ukrainian forces are continuing to suffer casualties is not going to help as much as people might think because you have to have trained soldiers [that know] how to fight this stuff and its so difficult to incorporate new equipment in, while you’re under fire from the enemy onslaught,” he continued.

Davis also noted that Ukrainian leaders, such as Foreign Minister Dmytro Kuleba, are now aiming for the “complete eradication” of Russian troops from Ukraine’s soil and said claims that those troops are slowing down or are stalled are “premature.”

He said that Russia has in reality made “significant territorial gains” and is “moving Ukraine back bit by bit in the Donbas” region.

“If they complete some of these tactical operations that Russia is doing right now, they could actually surround and destroy thousands of Ukrainian troops and continue the march in the direction of Kyiv,” Davis warned








Former lieutenant colonel on Ukraine aid: Wars not won by ‘equipment,’ but by ‘troops and soldiers’


Retired Lt. Col. Daniel Davis criticized recent moves by the U.S. to provide military aid to Ukraine, saying that sending just equipment into the country will not “help as much as people migh…




thehill.com





Might be worth listening to the video in the article. A two part one it seems.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

The experts are divided, some say the Russians are on the brink of exhaustion, others say Ukraine is losing the war as the Russians roll on with their endless supply of equipment and men. I look at it with common sense and try to take in as many factors and opinions that I can.

I've surmised that at least, America, the UK, Poland, Ukraine and several other NATO members and non members, want the Russian army destroyed or severely disabled. They see this as a opportunity to remove the Russian conventional threat from Europe for a decade or more and lead to liberal democracy spreading to Belarus too. Humiliating Russia is not a factor, the use of nukes is however and a direct confrontation is to be avoided as are attacks on Russia itself, except around Ukraine for military purposes and then confined to rail bridges and troop concentrations.

I don't think they are going to let Ukraine fail in this by not delivering sufficient arms that they can use to make a difference on the battlefield. More ammo, more guns and MLRSs are things they can implement on the battlefield quickly and training on other weapons and combat support systems is ongoing in the west. Things can can change though and they could also be using MLRS to keep Vlad in check, piss us off and the number of MLRS and the range of the rockets could change quickly. According to some reports Vlad was pouring in more T80 tanks and rocket systems, so he must be stripping his cupboard bare.

In a month or so, the Ukrainians should be able to begin offensive operations I figure, depending on how much we are throttling them. The Germans have promised much but delivered little to nothing so far, there seem to be long delays for everything with them. If the Ukrainians can avoid becoming encircled in the east and cause the Russians a lot of damage there, then they could rapidly go on the offensive in other places where the Russians are weak.

Right now is the critical time in the battle when the fighting and losses are at a peak, if the Ukrainians are losing 200 men a day, the attacking Russians are losing a lot more. The Ukrainians can replace their loses and have been training new regiments for 3 months with waiting lists of volunteers. If we supply them with artillery, drones and MLRSs, they should be able to do the job, better and more weapons equals less of their blood though. So I don't think we are gonna leave the Ukrainians hanging out to dry or stab them in the back. Vlad thinks he can win, must win and is throwing far more into the gamble than it is wise to do so, 85% of his total ground combat power. Quite a bit of his equipment is destroyed already and more might be either destroyed or trapped and captured. I think now the Ukrainians are picking off their artillery, as the Russians shoot up the cities and towns, the Ukrainians are using counter battery radars to take out their guns. Over time they can whittle the number of enemy guns and crews down, since they will be the biggest threat when offensive operations begin.










Ukraine's at Risk of Losing War With Russia: Military Official


The deputy head of Ukrainian military intelligence said the conflict has become an "artillery war" and that Ukraine is reliant on weapons provided by the West.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## printer (Jun 11, 2022)

I think the tide might turn for the Ukrainians into the summer but at the moment the Russians have the firepower, even if it is '70's era equipment. Heck, less capable eqquipment killed a lot of people in the previous wars. The british did not think much of the idea of automatic rifles, they thought it a waste of ammo and a soldier could do better with a riffle shooting a single shot at a time. Well they did come along in their thinking. Even if the Russians were as inept as we would like as long as they can send a barrage of shells in the air some are going to hit their mark. And the Ukrainians will have to concentrate their power to counteract the Russians. What the Russians want is to encircle the Ukrainians and starve them out as they did in Mariupol. If they can achieve this they will have a run of the place and they could advance to Odessa. The Russians will eventually go all in if they can not achieve their goals as they have burned their bridges, and are not looking back. If need be they will elevate the "Special Operation" to a real war. Throw all their people into the fire. But as long as they can take the Donbas they can tell their people they are victorious. If they do not make it to Odessa then they will do another special operation in a few years. But better to get it done now rather than give Ukraine to collect the firepower that could repulse the Russians in the future.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

printer said:


> I think the tide might turn for the Ukrainians into the summer but at the moment the Russians have the firepower, even if it is '70's era equipment. Heck, less capable eqquipment killed a lot of people in the previous wars. The british did not think much of the idea of automatic rifles, they thought it a waste of ammo and a soldier could do better with a riffle shooting a single shot at a time. Well they did come along in their thinking. Even if the Russians were as inept as we would like as long as they can send a barrage of shells in the air some are going to hit their mark. And the Ukrainians will have to concentrate their power to counteract the Russians. What the Russians want is to encircle the Ukrainians and starve them out as they did in Mariupol. If they can achieve this they will have a run of the place and they could advance to Odessa. The Russians will eventually go all in if they can not achieve their goals as they have burned their bridges, and are not looking back. If need be they will elevate the "Special Operation" to a real war. Throw all their people into the fire. But as long as they can take the Donbas they can tell their people they are victorious. If they do not make it to Odessa then they will do another special operation in a few years. But better to get it done now rather than give Ukraine to collect the firepower that could repulse the Russians in the future.


All I can say is I hope it is a clever plan to suck Vlad's forces in and destroy them, but they appear to be cutting it a bit too close from the reports I've been seeing. Make it appear you are weak when in fact you are strong and getting stronger by the week, could be part of a deception plan and we by necessity would have to be deceived too about the scale of help we are giving. The Russians know we are giving, but I figure their intelligence is off their game too with lot's of recent disruption, when it comes to knowing how much we are giving and when, what we are giving will become apparent soon enough.

Removing Vlad's army and it's irreplaceable equipment from threatening anybody is a serous temptation to a lot of serious people. It will change the entire geopolitical situation in the region and has huge implications on many fronts for many countries. Vlad stuck his neck out a long way and we have the means to chop the fucking thing off and are in the process of doing so. 

My dog in the fight is the spread and strengthening of liberal democracy and the diminishment of imperialism driven by racism, ethic nationalism and fascism. The same basic fight between fascism and liberal democracy is happening in America internally, only in the form of a cold civil war. Liberal democracy tends to trend in one direction, the inclusion of more kinds of people into society and freedom under the rule of law with independent courts and democratically elected governments.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

*300 Wagner Group mercenaries eliminated in Luhansk region, only one survived. The 108th day of war*
74,594 views Jun 11, 2022 The Ukrainian armed forces eliminated a military base with Wagner Group mercenaries in the Luhansk region. According to preliminary information, there could have been up to 300 members. Only one survived. The fiercest battles are now underway in the area of Lysychansk and Severodonetsk. More updates on the 108th day of war – in our story.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

*Ukraine War: Russia 'using everything at its disposal'*
93,686 views Jun 11, 2022 Russian missiles are being diverted from anti-sea usage to anti-land as they pull out all the stops to achieve victory. Severodonetsk, one of the last remaining parts of Luhansk still under Ukrainian control, has been severely contested in recent weeks.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just can't believe putin thinks NATO or most of the rest of the world is just going to sit by passively and watch him rape and pillage his way back to empire...the world breathed a huge sigh of relief when the old empire crumbled, and there is no fucking way Europe and the west are going to let it rise again, especially with a power mad kleptocrat like putin in charge of it


It's the size of his country- it's his phallic symbol- he needs to look in the mirror but I know he can't hold it still because those neuro meds that he's taking have stopped working along with that are hallucinations..that worries me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Ukraine War: Russia 'using everything at its disposal'*
> 93,686 views Jun 11, 2022 Russian missiles are being diverted from anti-sea usage to anti-land as they pull out all the stops to achieve victory. Severodonetsk, one of the last remaining parts of Luhansk still under Ukrainian control, has been severely contested in recent weeks.


i think russia has just about shot it's wad...this is a last ditch effort to regain control, and i don't think they have what it takes, as long as the Ukrainians play it smart. all they have to do is keep retreating and destroying russian artillery at maximum range of their new weapons systems. it makes absolutely no difference how much territory the russians take now, they won't be able to hold it once their artillery ammo runs out, and they're expending it at an enormous rate. they have long, easy to attack supply lines, without which their artillery and armored vehicles grind to a halt. 
the bottom line is, there is no way for them to hold any territory they seize for any period of time. they do not have the man power to run a counter insurgency campaign, they will need the residents of any areas they seize to be on board with them, and that just ain't going to happen, and the whole time, they will be losing men and materials to insurgents, insurgents with very good gear and the know how and will to use it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think russia has just about shot it's wad...this is a last ditch effort to regain control, and i don't think they have what it takes, as long as the Ukrainians play it smart. all they have to do is keep retreating and destroying russian artillery at maximum range of their new weapons systems. it makes absolutely no difference how much territory the russians take now, they won't be able to hold it once their artillery ammo runs out, and they're expending it at an enormous rate. they have long, easy to attack supply lines, without which their artillery and armored vehicles grind to a halt.
> the bottom line is, there is no way for them to hold any territory they seize for any period of time. they do not have the man power to run a counter insurgency campaign, they will need the residents of any areas they seize to be on board with them, and that just ain't going to happen, and the whole time, they will be losing men and materials to insurgents, insurgents with very good gear and the know how and will to use it


They are shooting up towns and villages and basically tilling the soil for Russian advances, before or when the shit starts the Ukrainians retreat back to secondary positions. Anybody left on the front lines is inside a bunker dug into the side of the trench during the barrage, only to pop out during the assault when the Russians are too close to use artillery.

Insurgents are an issue, they only seem to report on special forces operations, who get support from the locals. I imagine it is to avoid retaliation on the civilians, if special forces infiltrated behind their lines do it. There is NFW they can guard all the roads and rail lines they use from IED and mine attack behind their lines, they are spread pretty thin in most places behind their front. All the leaves are out, there is plenty of cover in high summer and camping out in the woods for weeks at a time is not an issue for special forces or local guerillas. Their NATO instructors were experts in IEDs so I imagine they passed some practical tips along. We don't hear a lot, but I have a feeling IEDs are being used by the Ukrainians a lot more than they were in Afghanistan. We do see Russians killed and injured using small commercial drones dropping simple bombs on their positions, since they record it on video.

It is all taking a toll in Russians and their equipment, anti tank missiles, drones, attacks on logistics and long range artillery. We just need to give the Ukrainians enough arms and ammo to do the job of breaking Vlad's army, once broken it can be destroyed or captured. If they can pull it off, Russia will be practically defenseless for a decade in terms of conventional combat power. Nuclear threats might be useful for defense, but are not that useful for projecting hard power onto non nuclear neighbors, for that you need professional troops and equipment, not obsolete junk and society's dregs.


----------



## printer (Jun 11, 2022)

*The first German weapons will be delivered to Ukraine on June 22*
Armaments from Germany, sent to Ukraine as military aid, will arrive in the country on June 22, Ukrainian Ambassador to Germany Andriy Melnyk said. It is specified that Berlin will supply seven howitzers to Kyiv. Mr. Melnik also said that the promises of German Chancellor Olaf Scholz to allocate €2 billion worth of military assistance to Kiev were “only a statement.”

“The seven self-propelled howitzers that will be handed over to us, we will receive these systems around June 22; and self-propelled anti-aircraft systems, the so-called "Cheetahs". This is also an old weapon - 30 units: 15 Gepards - by the end of July, another 15 - by the end of August, ”Mr. Melnik said in an interview with the Ukrainian edition of NV (quoted by RIA Novosti ). According to him, of all the deliveries previously announced by the German government, only howitzers and self-propelled anti-aircraft guns (ZSU) will actually be sent.

Andriy Melnyk also said that almost all the supplies that Ukraine has received from Berlin so far have been "from the warehouses of the Bundeswehr." Andriy Melnyk also said that out of the €2 billion aid announced earlier, the German authorities "have not spent anything."

According to the Ukrainian ambassador, the German government has been blocking the delivery of 100 units of the German Marder infantry fighting vehicle (BMP) to Kyiv for six weeks under various pretexts. He also cited the words of the State Secretary of the German Defense Ministry, Simtje Moeller, that there is an agreement at the level of NATO member countries that heavy weapons, infantry fighting vehicles and Western-made tanks will not be delivered to Ukraine for the time being.

In May, Die Wel t reported that German Defense Minister Christine Lambrecht was providing Ukraine with incorrect information about military assistance. According to the publication, at first in Germany they said that Ukraine would receive German self-propelled guns (ZSU) Gepard directly from the German federal government. However, later it turned out that Ukraine needed to order weapons on its own, about which it was not warned.

On May 10, during a visit to Kiev, German Foreign Minister Annalena Berbock announced plans to supply Ukraine with modern tanks and howitzers. On May 3, Die Welt wrote that the German government would send seven Panzerhaubitze 2000 (PzH 2000) howitzers from the Bundeswehr reserves to Ukraine.


https://www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog/doc/5406886?from=top_main_3&_x_tr_sl=auto&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en-US&_x_tr_pto=wapp



*Ukrainian militants demanded to be released from the Azot plant with hostages*

Ukrainian militants, blocked at the Severodonetsk Azot plant, demand to be released to Lisichansk along with the hostages, a source in power structures close to the course of negotiations told RIA Novosti.

According to him, about three hundred militants now remain at the plant. 

"They entered into negotiations with us, their condition was to release them to neighboring Lisichansk along with civilian hostages. Of course, this does not suit us," the agency's interlocutor said. All ways from the factory for militants are cut off, he stressed.

"Communication with them has been established, negotiations will apparently continue," the source added, noting that there are more than a thousand civilians in Azot's bomb shelters, including plant workers, their families and residents of neighboring neighborhoods.

Earlier, LPR Ambassador to Russia Rodion Miroshnik spoke about such negotiations with Ukrainian nationalists . According to him, the demands of the militants are unacceptable, but if they release the hostages and surrender, they are guaranteed life.

Fights for Severodonetsk have been going on since the beginning of May. Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu announced this week that residential areas of the city have been completely liberated. Fighting continues in the industrial zone of the Azot plant.








Украинские боевики потребовали выпустить их с завода "Азот" с заложниками


Украинские боевики, заблокированные на северодонецком заводе "Азот", требуют выпустить их в Лисичанск вместе с заложниками, рассказал РИА Новости источник в... РИА Новости, 11.06.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





*Turkey approves UN plan to transport grain from Black Sea ports*
The UN plan for the transportation of grain from the Black Sea ports is the most correct, said Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu.

The UN has repeatedly stated the threat of a food crisis due to a shortage of grain, the West has accused Russia of opposing the supply of Ukrainian grain to world markets - Moscow categorically rejected such accusations. At the same time, the Kiev authorities themselves have created many obstacles to the export of grain for export: in addition to the now revealed arson of grain in the Mariupol port, Ukrainian troops have mined the Black Sea , which does not allow grain to be transported to world markets by ships. Russian President Vladimir Putin said that problems with the export of grain from Ukraine does not exist and Russia does not prevent it. If Ukraine clears the ports of mines, ships with grain will be able to leave without any problems, he said.

"I brought to the attention of (Russian Foreign Minister Sergei) Lavrov the idea that the UN plan (on the transportation of grain from the ports of Ukraine) is the most correct. The details of the plan should be discussed by the parties. We emphasized the readiness of the Turkish side to organize a quadripartite meeting in the UN format "Turkey-Ukraine-RF. This is ultimately a UN initiative," the minister said at a press conference following talks with his Czech counterpart Jan Lipavsky.

Cavusoglu stressed that the removal of barriers to exports from the Black Sea is of vital importance for underdeveloped countries.

"Our position was stated very clearly. We are waiting for a response from the Russian side, both on the issue of holding the meeting and other details. Turkey will continue to focus on this issue," the Turkish minister said.








В Турции одобрили план ООН по транспортировке зерна из черноморских портов


План ООН по транспортировке зерна из черноморских портов является наиболее правильным, считает глава МИД Турции Мевлют Чавушоглу. РИА Новости, 11.06.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





And that was your Moscow Minute.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

printer said:


> “The seven self-propelled howitzers that will be handed over to us, we will receive these systems around June 22;


Did they also announce the location and route they would use to the front? I expected to see the second coming of Jesus, before I saw any German equipment in Ukraine. I guess the heat must be on the square heads, perhaps someone lit a fire under their asses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

*Military situation in Severodonetsk | Military Mind | TVP World*
5,695 views Jun 11, 2022 Host Jonasz Rewiński takes a closer look at military situation in Severodonetsk. #TVPWorld Bringing you all the latest daily news and updates, TVP World is Poland's first English-language channel where you can find world news as seen from the Polish perspective and the latest news from the CEE region. Follow us on Twitter, Facebook, Instagram.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 11, 2022)

https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2022/05/17/explainer-is-russia-running-low-on-missiles-a77704

https://breakingdefense.com/2022/05/russian-attempts-to-restock-its-military-may-be-doomed-to-failure/

they still have stockpiles of old stuff, but what percentage of it is going to work? and i'm having serious trouble finding any numbers on how many artillery shells they have. missile numbers were slightly easier to find, but i can find no hard reference on the number of howitzer, tank, cannon rounds they have on hand, and how many they could produce on their own. each round takes bags of powder, how much powder do they have, or can produce? those are finite numbers, i just don't know what they are...but they're using them up, w/e the upper limit is


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

Poland is one of those places putting heat on Germany and if America gives them those 500 MLRS, they will want to give some to Ukraine and will be asking Uncle Sam to do it. Poland has taken a very hard line on Russia and are pretty tight with Ukraine.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Where's German military aid? | Ray Wojcik | TVP World*
5,578 views Jun 11, 2022 Our host and his guest are in search of German military aid. According to Scholz Germany has been giving military aid to Ukraine more intensely than almost anybody else. #TVPWorld


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2022/05/17/explainer-is-russia-running-low-on-missiles-a77704
> 
> https://breakingdefense.com/2022/05/russian-attempts-to-restock-its-military-may-be-doomed-to-failure/
> 
> they still have stockpiles of old stuff, but what percentage of it is going to work? and i'm having serious trouble finding any numbers on how many artillery shells they have. missile numbers were slightly easier to find, but i can find no hard reference on the number of howitzer, tank, cannon rounds they have on hand, and how many they could produce on their own. each round takes bags of powder, how much powder do they have, or can produce? those are finite numbers, i just don't know what they are...but they're using them up, w/e the upper limit is


If we are having logistics issues, they are having them too and the supply is not infinite, the Russians have been using theirs on real-estate and the Ukrainians on the Russians and now on their guns and crews as they tear up the country side, they will be torn up themselves. Mobile artillery works close to the lines sometimes and the French Caesar system can fire a half dozen rounds and be gone in a couple of minutes. That and other long range artillery is gonna be hitting guns and other shit in the Russian rear. I heard one Ukrainian 155 M777 crew took out 80 Russian guns, or so they claim. The Russians have lot's of guns, most 152mm and some 203 mm really long range shit that switchblades or other drones can reach, so can the MLRS. It makes sense to shoot up the Russian guns while they are shooting up the towns and villages, the Russians are low on drones and the Ukrainians have an abundance, along with counter battery radars.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

More Polish updates, apparently the Norwegian government sent 22 M109 Paladin mobile howitzers to Ukraine without fanfare and they are already in use. They could buy a thousand more to replace them from Uncle Sam with the pocket change from their sovereign wealth fund's annual interest.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## printer (Jun 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2022/05/17/explainer-is-russia-running-low-on-missiles-a77704
> 
> https://breakingdefense.com/2022/05/russian-attempts-to-restock-its-military-may-be-doomed-to-failure/
> 
> they still have stockpiles of old stuff, but what percentage of it is going to work? and i'm having serious trouble finding any numbers on how many artillery shells they have. missile numbers were slightly easier to find, but i can find no hard reference on the number of howitzer, tank, cannon rounds they have on hand, and how many they could produce on their own. each round takes bags of powder, how much powder do they have, or can produce? those are finite numbers, i just don't know what they are...but they're using them up, w/e the upper limit is


Yeah but once a peace deal is done there will be no need to invade anyone for a while. Not like anyone will be invading Russia. So if they end up with 5% of what they started with, who cares?


----------



## printer (Jun 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I heard one Ukrainian 155 M777 crew took out 80 Russian guns, or so they claim. The Russians have lot's of guns, most 152mm and some 203 mm really long range shit that switchblades or other drones can reach, so can the MLRS. It makes sense to shoot up the Russian guns while they are shooting up the towns and villages, the Russians are low on drones and the Ukrainians have an abundance, along with counter battery radars.


So the Ukrainians are slow to pick up the fact that they can win the war if they follow your thoughts? Why are they not doing it then?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

printer said:


> So the Ukrainians are slow to pick up the fact that they can win the war if they follow your thoughts? Why are they not doing it then?


They only had the capability to shoot up the Russian guns recently and still have limited supplies. The Ukrainians are not shooting at real-estate, but most of the Russian guns are pumping out the shells at towns and suspected Ukrainian dug in positions. The Ukrainians are not wasting ammo like the Russians are, they are making it count, now more than ever. They will choose the most logical targets for achieving their objective and when they can reach them, the Russian guns are a logical target along with anything that supports them. Recently deployed long range artillery, counter battery radars and anti drone equipment and drones too, now make this possible. MLRS will reach far into the rear of BTGs and destroy C&C, logistics and fuel for the forward elements. One or two MLRS reloads should do the job of taking out the rear of a Russian BTG, or force them back so much they are ineffective and little help to the fighting front.

They have more training, experience and brains than I do and know their country and terrain best. Everything is secret, so we are just speculating on available information and that seems to be coming from western sources. The Ukrainians might dissemble, but they have a lot of allied press around, so lies are a problem, strategic deception for military purposes is expected, can be explained and understood by the public.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 11, 2022)

printer said:


> Yeah but once a peace deal is done there will be no need to invade anyone for a while. Not like anyone will be invading Russia. So if they end up with 5% of what they started with, who cares?


well, putin is already talking about new invasions...i have no fucking idea where he plans to get the men, weapons, and financing, but he's talking about it...
and i was talking about how much ammo does russia have, and how long will it be before they run out...or if they will run out


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, putin is already talking about new invasions...i have no fucking idea where he plans to get the men, weapons, and financing, but he's talking about it...
> and i was talking about how much ammo does russia have, and how long will it be before they run out...or if they will run out


They are pinned in Ukraine by hubris and it would be unwise not to finish the fuckers off now that their necks are stuck out so far. We can be careful about how we do it and slowly strangle the fuckers and then deliver the coup de grâce when ready. The destruction of this army and it's equipment is about the only thing that will provide long term security for Ukraine and eastern Europe. Even if trouble has to be caused in Belarus and other neighbors to finish off the remnants of the Russian army, trouble in Belarus would be desirable anyway. Trapping as much equipment as possible with a blown bridge at Kerch and destroyed fuel logistics in the east would be helpful too, if they can't move it, they will abandon it or destroy it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

*Russia’s military potential is declining after defeats in Ukraine*
91,968 views Jun 11, 2022 The Russian army's rating in the world is rapidly declining. Former and current U.S. and NATO Defense Department officials claim that they overestimated its potential. The Kremlin has spent huge amounts of money on the military. However, the Russian military could not stand up to the Ukrainian Armed Forces. Our correspondent found out why the enemy army failed to achieve lightning success in Ukraine.


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (Jun 11, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I remember those…always thought electronics (which meant vacuum tubes in those days) was highly mysterious; now I collect old tubes for my amp


If you ever cant find the valve or tube you are looking for, drop me a mssage, I _ might have it_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

The French sent 8 of these and Macron said recently they are gonna send more, this batch showed up pretty quick.





*Ukrainian Army Uses New Caesar Long-Range Howitzer Supplied By France*
967,356 views Jun 10, 2022 A Ukrainian artillery unit in the Donbas region uses the latest long-range artillery import, the French Caesar howitzer. The self-propelled 155mm gun


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

*Finally: Ukraine Use Krab Howitzer To Destroy Russian Artillery*
373,481 views Jun 1, 2022 The gun of the Krab can fire all standard 155mm NATO projectiles with a range to 40 kilometers. An automated loading system enables the gun to fire with a …
... more 
*
The boat*
7 days ago
Polish made "KRAB" Howitzer, is a combination of so efficient South Korean drive and suspension system, produced legally in Poland, and also an abandoned British project of the turret with the German 155 mm NATO standard, produced in Poland gun. All that stuff is perfectly integrated with the Polish developed and made electronic circuits and computer software. "KRAB" is a solid piece of a very mobile, long range and effective artillery on the trucks !!!!

Crabs are basically a British gun from the Paladin (tried and tested) on Korean chassis (rock solid). The thing is, the vehicle has ultra-modern fire control and electronics, which take these already superb components to the next level. It's pinpoint. I am sure the Orcs will love the receiving end.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 12, 2022)

Interesting read.


"the United Nations Mercenary Convention, which came into force in October 2001, was ratified by only 35 countries. These include Italy, Ukraine, Germany, Poland, and Saudi Arabia. Countries like the US, UK, and Russia that actively use PMCs did not ratify the convention.

So, as to whether mercenaries are legal or not? The answer to this is – it depends on the country in question. The use of PMCs and mercenaries is legal in countries that did not sign the UN treaty. Additionally, if a professional soldier is hired by a sovereign nation to fight for them, then they are legal to that country. But if they are captured by the opposing country’s government or any other country that’s a party to the UN Treaty, then they would be considered illegal."









Are Mercenaries Legal? - Laws101.com


For many people, the profession remains somewhat of a mystery. Is mercenaries legal? This article will explore the answer to this question in depth.




laws101.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Interesting read.
> 
> 
> "the United Nations Mercenary Convention, which came into force in October 2001, was ratified by only 35 countries. These include Italy, Ukraine, Germany, Poland, and Saudi Arabia. Countries like the US, UK, and Russia that actively use PMCs did not ratify the convention.
> ...


So an immigrant who comes to a country and joins the army is considered a mercenary, his new citizenship might not be recognized. Most foreign fighters in Ukraine signed up for the regular Ukrainian army directly, they were not working for a contractor. Some countries offer citizenship with service, the Brits captured were already living in Ukraine, married to Ukrainians. There are people serving in the US military who are not citizens.


----------



## printer (Jun 12, 2022)

*Russia gradually seizing territory in and around Sievierodonetsk: UK *
Russian forces are pushing deeper into areas around the city of Sievierodonetsk in Ukraine’s east, British military intelligence said, taking advantage of its larger numbers to overwhelm Ukrainian defenders and gradually seize territory.

The latest update from the United Kingdom’s defense ministry also said Russia is deploying more units and troops to Ukraine amid heavy fighting in the Donbas, the industrial heartland of the country that has been the focus of the Russian war effort for more than a month.

According to the intelligence update, Russia is sending in third battalions from its combat brigades, which are usually held in reserve. The third battalion is likely to help replenish troops for the longer term in Ukraine.

Sievierodonetsk in the Luhansk region has become the epicenter of the war, which has dragged on for more than 100 days. Russian forces hope to seize the city and gain a key foothold over the eastern Donbas, with the inevitable goal of establishing a land bridge over to the Crimean Peninsula.

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on Thursday said the fate of eastern Ukraine was being decided in the battle for Sievierodonetsk.

“This is a very fierce battle, very difficult. Probably one of the most difficult throughout this war,” Zelensky said in an address.

Ukraine last week launched an effective counterattack, taking back territory in the southern part of the country around the Kherson province.

Still, fighting around Sievierodonetsk continues amid steep losses and casualties for both sides. Russia last week began using more troops for ground operations from the independent and Russian-backed separatist force Luhansk People’s Republic to blunt the impact on its army.

Leonid Pasechnik, who heads the Luhansk People’s Republic, told The Associated Press the city is contested but they had managed to hole up most Ukrainian troops in the industrial part of the city, including inside a chemical plant.

Pasechnik said Ukrainian fighters should “make a decision” to surrender because Russia would eventually emerge victorious in the city.

“We will achieve our goal in any case. We will liberate the industrial area in any case. We will liberate Sievierodonetsk in any case,” he told the AP.








Russia gradually seizing territory in and around Sievierodonetsk: UK


Russian forces are pushing deeper into areas around the city of Sievierodonetsk in Ukraine’s east, British military intelligence said, taking advantage of its larger numbers to overwhelm Ukra…




thehill.com


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 12, 2022)

I’ve seen analyses suggesting that the number of casualties acknowledged for ‘soldiers’ of the ‘people’s republics) since 2/24 add up to MORE than their starting troop strength. Makes me wonder how many Ukranians are being forced into the fight by threats to family - or guns pointed at them by “their own side”, a la our unhappy Russian conscripts.

I’ve also heard that the Russian Peoples Republics of Donbas aren’t nearly as popular with their residents as they are with their Russian-backed spokesmodels, so I tend to discount much of the rhetoric coming from script-readers.

Ha - and of course there are exceptions to this, too: Putin-approved opinion sources in Russia are currently pushing Pooti’s Peter-the-great-ness & the inevitable rise of Imperial Russia to the pinnacle of the world…and I do *NOT* discount *that*. I take it very seriously indeed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | They Want to Take Kharkiv Again*


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 12, 2022)

printer said:


> I have a few. One day I'll take a picture of the preamp tubes.


Looking at that makes me wish I had an old Princeton or DR….

Who am I kidding? I’d be happy with a new-built old Champ


----------



## printer (Jun 12, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Looking at that makes me wish I had an old Princeton or DR….
> 
> Who am I kidding? I’d be happy with a new-built old Champ


I bought most of these when I thought my hobby would be building amps. Then I learned how to build guitars and the amp building went to the back burner. Then health began to suck and the next bunch of years trying to grow a good CBD plant. No luck with a CBD only plant that produced well. Now I am at the point where I think it might be best to have maybe a half dozen amps (different sizes) and stick to guitar making.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 12, 2022)

Interesting watch:
Great to see that the American population are finally becoming made aware of the truth of their governments actions.


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 13, 2022)

printer said:


> I bought most of these when I thought my hobby would be building amps. Then I learned how to build guitars and the amp building went to the back burner. Then health began to suck and the next bunch of years trying to grow a good CBD plant. No luck with a CBD only plant that produced well. Now I am at the point where I think it might be best to have maybe a half dozen amps (different sizes) and stick to guitar making.


I kinda did that inside out: accumulated tools, books, woods, a workshop on my way to building guitars in my retirement…I ended up giving it all to some young local luthiers after I lost my house. Playing with my Valve Special (EL84/12AX7), I developed an urge to try a 6V6 core eventually, while falling in love with early Fender sounds.

I’d gleefully dive into a build of one or more of the tweed-era honeys, except for the same reasons blocking me from doing almost everything else these day: no privacy, constant noise/interruption, no space to do it in. If my attention span hadn’t been actively eroded for so many years I could handle the noise & the rest, but the lack of a space to work in & the needless constant interruptions are the breakers


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 13, 2022)

Putin's bodyguards collect his poop on trips abroad and take it back to Russia with them, report says


President Vladimir Putin's excrement is taken back to Russia in special packets carried by his bodyguards, two investigative journalists said.




www.businessinsider.com





Wanted: Ex-KGB to follow Ben (my GSP) around and pick up his poops. No need to fly them anywhere as I have a big pile in the woods. Doesn’t pay well but free room and board. Your welcome to bring your stripper wife. Only successful candidates will be notified. PS send pics of stripper wife.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Putin's bodyguards collect his poop on trips abroad and take it back to Russia with them, report says
> 
> 
> President Vladimir Putin's excrement is taken back to Russia in special packets carried by his bodyguards, two investigative journalists said.
> ...


No shit!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

Considering how critically short of infantry troops the Russians are, the fighting in the cities of the east must chewing them up fast. Their rate of losses should increase as they attack because of the long range NATO artillery the Ukrainians are increasingly using, most casualties are caused by artillery.

These guys in the the city are bait, used to draw the Russians and their supporting equipment into range of Ukrainian mortars and guns, there is nothing left to defend. The Ukrainians are losing up to 200 men a day, but it must be a slaughterhouse for the Russians, using the tactics that the do. Ukrainian drones must be circling over the Russian positions like buzzards, calling the shots for the artillery. If the objective was to break the back of the Russian army, this is the spot to do it, the Russians need to capture the last city in the Oblast and are motivated by hubris. The Ukrainians might withdraw from the east if they are gonna be encircled, but the Russians will pay dearly for any ground they gain. In any case the Russians are paying a far larger price than the Ukrainians in terms of lost troops and equipment simply because they are attacking and not defending, while using predictable idiotic tactics. As the Ukrainians deploy more western weapons and supporting systems, those Russian loses should increase even more.

The Ukrainians predict the Russians will reach the point of exhaustion around 120 to 130 days after the start of the war. So if they are right, we should see some signs in a couple of weeks, but really cracks have been appearing for quite sometime now. If they capture the last of the Oblast in the east they will probably go defensive and entrench themselves, they won't have a lot of choice after the next couple of weeks of fighting.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Putin is using 'old Soviet methods' of warfare in Ukraine | Askold Krushelnycky*
561 views Jun 13, 2022 "Russians are still very much using old Soviet methods of just hurling masses of people forward, regardless of how many will be killed." Times correspondent Askold Krushelnycky explains the differences between Russian and Ukrainian approaches to war on the ground.


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Putin's bodyguards collect his poop on trips abroad and take it back to Russia with them, report says
> 
> 
> President Vladimir Putin's excrement is taken back to Russia in special packets carried by his bodyguards, two investigative journalists said.
> ...


So he has a poo bag man?


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I kinda did that inside out: accumulated tools, books, woods, a workshop on my way to building guitars in my retirement…I ended up giving it all to some young local luthiers after I lost my house. Playing with my Valve Special (EL84/12AX7), I developed an urge to try a 6V6 core eventually, while falling in love with early Fender sounds.
> 
> I’d gleefully dive into a build of one or more of the tweed-era honeys, except for the same reasons blocking me from doing almost everything else these day: no privacy, constant noise/interruption, no space to do it in. If my attention span hadn’t been actively eroded for so many years I could handle the noise & the rest, but the lack of a space to work in & the needless constant interruptions are the breakers


My house is sinking into the ground so I have to get some foundation work done. I am going to have to gut the basement down to bare walls. When it is all done I will have to rebuild the basement, more time wasted. I have enough wood for building 50 guitars, hoping to build 5 now.


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 13, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Interesting watch:
> Great to see that the American population are finally becoming made aware of the truth of their governments actions.


Just another Putin-inflator…YMMV but I have *no* interest in (or patience with) Kremlin narratives…especially from ‘Americans’. FTR Putin’s nuclear extortion is the outcome of nuclear proliferation that has ALWAYS existed since those weapons & their technology spread: the possibility that an international bully would destabilize and/or invade other nations, using the threat of a nuclear end-game as a ploy to ‘ease’ their path to conquest.

The only options are to just *let* Russia do what Putin wants while we sit on our hands…or support the survival chances of their targets while working to disrupt their free hand in the affairs of other nations.

As someone who regularly suffered nuclear nightmares from age 8-19, a nuclear exchange has never been off the table: now that Putin has made it plain he’s “the *real* Hitler”, we need to be cold as ice…not another slushy puddle on the road to his czarist dreams


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 13, 2022)

printer said:


> So he has a poo bag man?


Oh, *BOTHER*!


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2022)

*Ukraine war: Amnesty accuses Russia of ‘war crimes’ in Kharkiv*
_Amnesty International report accuses Moscow of dropping banned cluster bombs in Ukrainian city killing hundreds of civilians._

Russia has committed war crimes in northeastern Ukrainian city of Kharkiv, said Amnesty International, as the rights body accused Moscow of using banned cluster bombs and carrying out indiscriminate attacks killing hundreds of civilians.

“The repated bombardments of residential neighbourhoods in Kharkiv are indiscriminate attacks which killed and injured hundreds of civilians, and as such constitute war crimes,” the rights group said in a report published on Monday.









‘War crimes’: Russia accused of using cluster bombs in Kharkiv


Amnesty International accuses Moscow of dropping banned cluster bombs on Ukrainian city, killing hundreds of civilians.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 13, 2022)

printer said:


> So he has a poo bag man?


i'm still trying to figure out why?...what kind of paranoia compels you to have an individual in your retinue that is tasked with collecting your bodily waste?
what does he think can be done with it? the only real reason i can come up with is he is taking a lot of medication to look like he is in better shape than he is, and doesn't want anyone to analyze his feces to confirm that?
the only other things i can think of are he's afraid of cloning? or voodoo?......¿ maybe he thinks it could be used in a magic spell?
it's so very hard to think of rational answers when dealing with an irrational mind...


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm still trying to figure out why?...what kind of paranoia compels you to have an individual in your retinue that is tasked with collecting your bodily waste?
> what does he think can be done with it? the only real reason i can come up with is he is taking a lot of medication to look like he is in better shape than he is, and doesn't want anyone to analyze his feces to confirm that?
> the only other things i can think of are he's afraid of cloning? or voodoo?......¿ maybe he thinks it could be used in a magic spell?
> it's so very hard to think of rational answers when dealing with an irrational mind...


Putin is very ecologically committed, he is going one step farther than composting for his garden. He wants to leave a small footprint with his time left on this earth. But yeah, medication will end up in his waste and an idea of his health can come out of it. Along the lines of the report, our plumbers in the hospital were to be notified is a patient is undergoing radiation therapy for cancer as the plumbing fixture can be 'hot' from the patient's use.


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2022)

*Ukraine needs 1,000 howitzers, 500 tanks and more to end the war – Podolyak*
Ukraine needs 1,000 howitzers, 500 tanks, 300 multiple launch rocket systems and 2,000 armored vehicles to achieve heavy weapons parity with the Russian Federation and liberate Ukrainian territories from Russian invaders.

The relevant statement was made by Advisor to the Head of the Office of the President of Ukraine Mykhailo Podolyak on Twitter, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.

“Being straightforward – to end the war we need heavy weapons parity: 1,000 howitzers caliber 155 mm; 300 MLRS; 500 tanks; 2,000 armored vehicles; 1,000 drones. Contact Group of Defense Ministers meeting is held in Brussels on June 15. We are waiting for a decision,” Podolyak wrote.

A reminder that a third meeting of the Ukraine Defense Contact Group headed by U.S. Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin will take place on June 15, 2022.








Ukraine needs 1,000 howitzers, 500 tanks and more to end the war – Podolyak


Ukraine needs 1,000 howitzers, 500 tanks, 300 multiple launch rocket systems and 2,000 armored vehicles to achieve heavy weapons parity with the Russian Federation and liberate Ukrainian territories from Russian invaders. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.net





So the big hurrah about what limited supply of heavy weapons they may have received is just a drop as compared to what is needed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 13, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukraine needs 1,000 howitzers, 500 tanks and more to end the war – Podolyak*
> Ukraine needs 1,000 howitzers, 500 tanks, 300 multiple launch rocket systems and 2,000 armored vehicles to achieve heavy weapons parity with the Russian Federation and liberate Ukrainian territories from Russian invaders.
> 
> The relevant statement was made by Advisor to the Head of the Office of the President of Ukraine Mykhailo Podolyak on Twitter, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.
> ...


yeah...they're kids in a candy store, they're going to pad their "requirements" as much as they think they can get away with...but you know what? i'd give it all to them, and more...i'd give them a half dozen tactical nukes, on missiles with the range to hit moscow...let putin sit and make threats about his fucking outdate arsenal of antique nukes then. and i would also direct NATO planes to bomb the fuck out of the kerch bridge...what the fuck is putin going to do about it? 
why are we still pretending? Ukraine is our champion in this war that has become a proxy war...why don't we step in and save them? and wipe out the threat of russian agression forever? dress NATO soldiers in Ukrainian uniforms, and send thousands of them into areas where they are most needed? paint over any id marks on NATO weapons and send everything in Europe into Ukraine, wipe the fucking russian army out in a matter of a few days...then take their nukes, destroy armament factories, and try every living military official for war crimes...then withdraw and let them do what they want with what's left of their "empire"

i know that won't happen, but it is what should happen, it is what should have happened 3 months ago


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah...they're kids in a candy store, they're going to pad their "requirements" as much as they think they can get away with...but you know what? i'd give it all to them, and more...i'd give them a half dozen tactical nukes, on missiles with the range to hit moscow...let putin sit and make threats about his fucking outdate arsenal of antique nukes then. and i would also direct NATO planes to bomb the fuck out of the kerch bridge...what the fuck is putin going to do about it?
> why are we still pretending? Ukraine is our champion in this war that has become a proxy war...why don't we step in and save them? and wipe out the threat of russian agression forever? dress NATO soldiers in Ukrainian uniforms, and send thousands of them into areas where they are most needed? paint over any id marks on NATO weapons and send everything in Europe into Ukraine, wipe the fucking russian army out in a matter of a few days...then take their nukes, destroy armament factories, and try every living military official for war crimes...then withdraw and let them do what they want with what's left of their "empire"
> 
> i know that won't happen, but it is what should happen, it is what should have happened 3 months ago


So start WWIII?


----------



## myke (Jun 13, 2022)

Europe needed to turn the oil and gas pipes from Russia off 3 months ago.

Where would we be now if they did it?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 13, 2022)

printer said:


> So start WWIII?


it's been a while...maybe it's time?


----------



## topcat (Jun 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm still trying to figure out why?...what kind of paranoia compels you to have an individual in your retinue that is tasked with collecting your bodily waste?
> what does he think can be done with it? the only real reason i can come up with is he is taking a lot of medication to look like he is in better shape than he is, and doesn't want anyone to analyze his feces to confirm that?
> the only other things i can think of are he's afraid of cloning? or voodoo?......¿ maybe he thinks it could be used in a magic spell?
> it's so very hard to think of rational answers when dealing with an irrational mind...


He has a gypsy to _read_ his stool.


----------



## injinji (Jun 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hey my km to miles is screwed.....had a feeling my math is totally wrong with that


Thanks to Space X I have it figured out. 100K is 62 miles. 1K is 0.62 miles.


----------



## myke (Jun 13, 2022)

injinji said:


> Thanks to Space X I have it figured out. 100K is 62 miles. 1K is 0.62 miles.


1.609 km to 1 mile.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 13, 2022)

injinji said:


> Thanks to Space X I have it figured out. 100K is 62 miles. 1K is 0.62 miles.


yeah me and google had a good discussion on that....lol

speaking of space x, me and the wife are thinking about going a seeing a launch


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jun 13, 2022)

myke said:


> 1.609 km to 1 mile.


Meters.


----------



## myke (Jun 13, 2022)

topcat said:


> Meters.


Well lets not confuse everyone,they already have a hard time with metric.
I use to pay land owners for seismic lines.Payed by the mile but notes were done in meters.I think I ripped off a few people by paying 1600 meters per mile lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pootin shit!


FIFY


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> FIFY


Hey, his body guard could get a million bucks a gram for his shit from the CIA, they already have his DNA and his shit could reveal what is troubling Vlad and provide a rough timeline when he will croak, if he has cancer. It would be very valuable shit in deed!  So here we are discussing Putin's shit FFS!


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey, his body guard could get a million bucks a gram for his shit from the CIA, they already have his DNA and his shit could reveal what is troubling Vlad and provide a rough timeline when will croak, if he has cancer. It would be very valuable shit in deed!  So here we are discussing Putin's shit FFS!


Shitty.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 13, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Just another Putin-inflator…YMMV but I have *no* interest in (or patience with) Kremlin narratives…especially from ‘Americans’. FTR Putin’s nuclear extortion is the outcome of nuclear proliferation that has ALWAYS existed since those weapons & their technology spread: the possibility that an international bully would destabilize and/or invade other nations, using the threat of a nuclear end-game as a ploy to ‘ease’ their path to conquest.
> 
> The only options are to just *let* Russia do what Putin wants while we sit on our hands…or support the survival chances of their targets while working to disrupt their free hand in the affairs of other nations.
> 
> As someone who regularly suffered nuclear nightmares from age 8-19, a nuclear exchange has never been off the table: now that Putin has made it plain he’s “the *real* Hitler”, we need to be cold as ice…not another slushy puddle on the road to his czarist dreams


The mans a living legend. He does talk about how the media makes people like yourself believe the propaganda. Perhaps you should watch the video.


*Early life[edit]*
Black was born in northern Virginia in 1944 and grew up in Miami as the middle of three children.[2] His father was an IRS agent who helped investigate organized crime.[3] Black's first job was working at the Miami Serpentarium, importing cobras, vipers and other venomous snakes, and preparing them for transport to zoos throughout the world.[3] He graduated from high school in 1962 and studied at the University of Miami for a year before enlisting in the Marine Corps.[2] After completing his service in the Vietnam War, Black returned to school, earning a BSBA in Accounting in 1973 and a JD in 1976, both from the University of Florida.

*Military career[edit]*
Black was a career military officer. He served in both the U.S. Marines and in the U.S. Army JAG Corps. He served a total of 31 years active and reserve, rising from the rank of private to full colonel.[3] He is a graduate of the U.S. Army War College, Command and General Staff College, and Naval Aviator's Flight School.[4]

Black enlisted in the Marines in 1963 at the age of 19.[3] He graduated from Parris Island as a PFC and entered the Marine Aviation Cadet Program at Naval Air Station Pensacola. He was commissioned a 2nd Lt. in 1965.[3]

*Vietnam[edit]*
Black served as a pilot in the US Marines during the Vietnam War, earning the Purple Heart medal.[1] He flew 269 combat helicopter missions with HMM-362, which operated out of Ky Ha, Vietnam.[3]

From 11 February to 17 June 1967, he served as Forward Air Controller for the 1st Marine Regiment, making 70 combat patrols in the jungle. He engaged in intense combat around Nui Loc Son in April 1967.[5] He received the Navy Commendation Medal with "V" for valor, while serving as Forward Air Controller for 2nd Battalion, 1st Marine Regiment. Lt. Black volunteered to join Fox Company, 1st Marines, which held the ridgeline at Nui Loc Son—an extremely dangerous and remote outpost in the Que Son Valley.[5]

*Judge Advocate General (JAG) Corps[edit]*
After the war, he left the service and graduated from law school, returning to military service as a prosecutor with the U.S. Army Judge Advocate General's Corps.[1] Black later headed the Army's Criminal Law Division at the Pentagon, before retiring from the military in 1994.

In 1996, Dick Black was practicing military law in Northern Virginia. In an interview with _The Washington Times_, Black said despite evidence that mixed gender training leads to sexual misconduct, the Pentagon will not revert to same-sex assignments between instructors and recruits. Black said doing so "would be inconsistent with this tremendous drive to feminize the military today, to pretend there is no difference between the sexes."[6]


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukraine needs 1,000 howitzers, 500 tanks and more to end the war – Podolyak*
> Ukraine needs 1,000 howitzers, 500 tanks, 300 multiple launch rocket systems and 2,000 armored vehicles to achieve heavy weapons parity with the Russian Federation and liberate Ukrainian territories from Russian invaders.
> 
> The relevant statement was made by Advisor to the Head of the Office of the President of Ukraine Mykhailo Podolyak on Twitter, an Ukrinform correspondent reports.
> ...


It is a wish list and they are using the intense fighting to put heat on the west to come through with more weapons. They are being pushed hard by the Russian surge and need more artillery, especially if they want to regain lost ground in the future. I don't think the major powers want Ukraine to lose this war and if Putin keeps what he gained they will and the only way he can keep it, is if we throttle Ukraine. If Putin just goes back to the start line he still wins and would not pay a sufficient price for his imperial aggression and would keep territory gained through aggression.

So if the American plan is to destroy the Russian army, this might be part of it, but not exactly what Ukraine wants. The faster they get the weapons the fewer Ukrainians will die. Right now there is a contest in the east for the last city in the Donbass region, the Russians are gaining ground, but being chewed up at a fearsome rate. Interesting the chemical plant in the city is holding out and might be surrounded now. It was being held by the Ukrainian foreign legion, with many Americans, Brits and other westerners among them. If they are there and surrounded by Russians, did the Ukrainians do it deliberately? Another Mariupol, only with Americans and Brits in the mix?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

If Uncle Sam sends Poland those 500 MLRS it requested, I have a feeling some of them will end up in Ukraine.
Poland is going to the wall for Ukraine and will be keenly interested in regime change in Belarus one day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

*Ukraine says civilians under fire in Sievierodonetsk chemical plant | DW News*
64,376 views Jun 13, 2022 The Azot chemical plant, where hundreds of civilians from the embattled town of Sievierodonetsk have sought refuge, has come under fire from Russian artillery, regional governor Serhiy Haidai said on Monday.

Russian forces have also made advances in the city, now controlling about 70% according to Haidai.

"Russians continue to storm the city, having a significant advantage in artillery they have somewhat pushed back the Ukrainian soldiers," he said on social media.

"About 500 civilians remain on the grounds of the Azot plant in Sievierodonetsk, 40 of them are children. Sometimes the military manages to evacuate someone," the regional governor added.

The capture of Sievierodonetsk would open up the way for Russian troops to advance on other key towns in the region.


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is a wish list and they are using the intense fighting to put heat on the west to come through with more weapons. They are being pushed hard by the Russian surge and need more artillery, especially if they want to regain lost ground in the future. I don't think the major powers want Ukraine to lose this war and if Putin keeps what he gained they will and the only way he can keep it, is if we throttle Ukraine. If Putin just goes back to the start line he still wins and would not pay a sufficient price for his imperial aggression and would keep territory gained through aggression.
> 
> So if the American plan is to destroy the Russian army, this might be part of it, but not exactly what Ukraine wants. The faster they get the weapons the fewer Ukrainians will die. Right now there is a contest in the east for the last city in the Donbass region, the Russians are gaining ground, but being chewed up at a fearsome rate. Interesting the chemical plant in the city is holding out and might be surrounded now. It was being held by the Ukrainian foreign legion, with many Americans, Brits and other westerners among them. If they are there and surrounded by Russians, did the Ukrainians do it deliberately? Another Mariupol, only with Americans and Brits in the mix?


A wish list? The Ukrainians don't even have enough shells for the Russian tanks they have. I have been saying for weeks that the switchblades will not win the war and in an artillery battle overwhelming might wins. But no, the Russians are defeated, see, they are pulling up old T-62 tanks. But as out of date the tanks are, the Ukrainians are using the same tanks. The Ukrainians can call up one million men. So what are they going to do, take selfies with each other as they have no weapons to fight with. The Russians are not going to put up a fight as they would rather be at home. Guess what? When the shooting starts they are going to do their best to make it home. 

The Russians are not going to run out of firepower before the Ukrainians will. They may be littering the countryside with spent husks but it is not like their fearless leader cares. He had been comparing himself with Peter the Great, saying that Peter fought for 12 years and took the area from Sweden where Moscow is. So buckle up citizens, it is going to be a bumpy ride for the next few years but you can not build an empire sitting on your hands. 

Have you been to a heavy industrial complex? Harder to destroy than houses built with sticks of wood. Also what is the value of the industry that resides there? Do the Russians want industry to build the things they need to do their next push in ten years? How are they going to do that if they destroy industry that they can not rebuild easy? 

I think Nato wants Ukraine to concede Donbas to the Russians as they do not want this war to go on forever and the world in turmoil until it is over. They are probably willing to wait out Putin's health.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

printer said:


> A wish list? The Ukrainians don't even have enough shells for the Russian tanks they have. I have been saying for weeks that the switchblades will not win the war and in an artillery battle overwhelming might wins. But no, the Russians are defeated, see, they are pulling up old T-62 tanks. But as out of date the tanks are, the Ukrainians are using the same tanks. The Ukrainians can call up one million men. So what are they going to do, take selfies with each other as they have no weapons to fight with. The Russians are not going to put up a fight as they would rather be at home. Guess what? When the shooting starts they are going to do their best to make it home.
> 
> The Russians are not going to run out of firepower before the Ukrainians will. They may be littering the countryside with spent husks but it is not like their fearless leader cares. He had been comparing himself with Peter the Great, saying that Peter fought for 12 years and took the area from Sweden where Moscow is. So buckle up citizens, it is going to be a bumpy ride for the next few years but you can not build an empire sitting on your hands.
> 
> ...


Soviet munitions are an issue and they should be able to produce them in eastern Europe shells are not that difficult to manufacture, but volume could be an issue. I've worked in heavy industry, most of the equipment survives just fine, though the building and a lot of support infrastructure is destroyed. However they will need to replace the soviet armor with western stuff along with more artillery to make up for what they are losing with the soviet stuff. Guns only have a limited lifetime and they become burned out after so many rounds and most likely the soviet guns were near the end of their barrel lives any way

The choices come down to, a miscalculation by the west, deliberate throttling of the Ukrainians, or a plan to suck in, fix in place and destroy the bulk of the Russian army. Such a deception plan would involve deceiving us too. Losing the war, or letting Vlad get away with his ill gotten gains will not be politically popular in the west, or among national security circles. Hanging Ukraine out to dry would sow serious division in NATO, a Helluva a lot more so than defeating Vlad's army in the field.

You can look at this war as a problem or as an opportunity, the reality is it's a lot of both, it will shake up the geopolitical situation a lot whatever happens. The Russian army will need to be worn down and depleted before offensive operations begin, but that could be done a lot faster and easier with more drones, guns and rockets.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2022/06/13/we-cant-let-ukraine-lose-it-needs-military-aid-artillery-russia-war-donbas/



*Opinion *

* We can’t let Ukraine lose. It needs a lot more aid, starting with artillery.*

The battle of Donbas — with momentous implications for the future of Ukraine and the entire postwar world — is poised on a knife edge.

The Ukrainians are resisting bravely, but they are suffering terrible casualties and slowly losing ground. They are able to fire only 5,000 to 6,000 artillery rounds a day, compared with 50,000 rounds a day from the Russians. The Ukrainians are running out of ammunition for their old Soviet artillery, and they don’t have enough Western artillery tubes to make up for the shortfall.

I am reminded of the old poem about how “for want of a nail a shoe was lost,” then a horse, then a rider, then a battle, then a kingdom. We cannot afford to see Donbas lost for want of artillery shells.


----------



## MisterKister (Jun 13, 2022)

It's too bad the USA has never released the A-10 to any other country ever. So no its not a Nato asset never has been never will be...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 13, 2022)

War, Its big business.

"After the Russia-Ukraine conflict broke out, the U.S. has constantly poured fuel on the fire in Ukraine and has continuously provided weapons to the country. With the Ukraine crisis, the U.S. and the U.S. military-industrial complex have raked in enormous profits, being among the biggest winners.

According to a report recently released by the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI), as the largest arms exporter globally, the U.S. and its military-industrial complex, are in a position to reap more profits from the Russia-Ukraine conflict. The stock prices of major American arms manufacturers also attests to this report.

Between Feb. 24 and March 28, Lockheed Martin, the world’s top weapons manufacturer, saw its stock price surge over 13 percent, while the stock price of Northrop Grumman, an American multinational aerospace and defense technology company, increased by more than 13.4 percent. Moreover, the stock price of General Dynamics rose by more than 10 percent during the same period."


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 14, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> The mans a living legend. He does talk about how the media makes people like yourself believe the propaganda. Perhaps you should watch the video.


I’m sure he appreciates you spreading his CV around, but so what? None of that makes his point of view exceptionally noteworthy - I mean, unless he’s a living legend, I guess? The CV you provided didn’t mention any legendary accomplishments.

I *did* watch the video, thanks. I consider it propaganda - very stuffy, ruling-class POV shit, but then I’ve only been aware of it since the 60s: Ex-Marine LIVING LEGEND sez US is leading the world to Nuclear Armageddon, ‘cause Russia did nothing at all…it’s just one door down from the “American imperialist” howlers…but cast in oh, such somber tones and clucking.

Nice dig by the way - ‘the media making people like me believe the propaganda’…apparently you’ve still got a few decades of critical thinking ahead of you…and maybe learn what research means?

at least, learn to recognize a sales pitch when you hear it


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 14, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I’m sure he appreciates you spreading his CV around, but so what? None of that makes his point of view exceptionally noteworthy - I mean, unless he’s a living legend, I guess? The CV you provided didn’t mention any legendary accomplishments.
> 
> I *did* watch the video, thanks. I consider it propaganda - very stuffy, ruling-class POV shit, but then I’ve only been aware of it since the 60s: Ex-Marine LIVING LEGEND sez US is leading the world to Nuclear Armageddon, ‘cause Russia did nothing at all…it’s just one door down from the “American imperialist” howlers…but cast in oh, such somber tones and clucking.
> 
> ...


Yep. Legend. War hero.
Navy Commendation Medal with "V" for valor, "the Navy and Marine Corps Commendation Medal has historically considered its commendation medal to be a* higher level and less frequently awarded* decoration."

"A *"V" device* is a metal 1⁄4-inch (6.4 mm) capital letter "V" with serifs which, when worn on certain decorations awarded by the United States Armed Forces, distinguishes an award for* heroism or valor* *in combat* instead of for meritorious service or achievement.[4]"

You may want to read his "CV" a little closer...

Marine, War hero, Senator, JAG officer, Head of the Army criminal investigations division at the Pentagon...What would he know? Truth? Better not listen as it goes against the propaganda that you have been conditioned to believe in.



As for the sales pitch recognition. I've sold door to door, bikes, cars, houses. Im a salesman by trade.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 14, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> The mans a living legend. He does talk about how the media makes people like yourself believe the propaganda. Perhaps you should watch the video.
> 
> 
> *Early life[edit]*
> ...


I only watched half of what he had to say and I’m no expert on the art of war but do know it would be the worst thing any human could be asked to endure. I stopped watching when he spoke of Russia protecting the Donbas region and the intent to protect it from a Ukraine invasion. I have to ask though, why was the invasion orchestrated on many fronts including firing on and moving on the northern portions of the country if their only reason was to protect the separatists?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

*Why are they still talking to 'b*stard Putin' | Arseniy Yatsenyuk*
15,662 views Jun 14, 2022 As the war in Ukraine continues into it's 110th day President Zelenskyy says the battle for the key eastern city of Severodonetsk is taking a “terrifying” human toll. All of the bridges in Severodonetsk have been destroyed, making it impossible to bring in humanitarian supplies or evacuate citizens. We spoke to Arseniy Yatsenyuk, Former Prime Minister of Ukraine asking him how and when he predicts this war will end.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

*How Russia could collapse (again)*
131,033 views Jun 14, 2022 Russia collapsed twice before in the 20th century, and while another #collapse is unlikely, the #Ukraine war has stripped bare #Russia’s internal mechanisms.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

Ukraine has enough ammunition but needs long-range weapons, Zelenskiy says


Ukraine's military has enough ammunition and weapons, but needs more long-range weapons, Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskiy told Danish journalists on Tuesday.




www.reuters.com





*Ukraine has enough ammunition but needs long-range weapons, Zelenskiy says*

COPENHAGEN, June 14 (Reuters) - Ukraine's military has enough ammunition and weapons, but needs more long-range weapons, Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskiy told Danish journalists on Tuesday.

"We have enough weapons. What we don't have enough of are the weapons that really hits the range that we need to reduce the advantage of the Russian Federation's equipment," Zelenskiy said at an online press briefing organized by Danish publishing house Berlingske Media.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5149319


i just came across 2 reports of that .......seems he "disappeared" and no one can find him


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

One wonders who they were planning on selling such specialized parts to? Who were the end buyers going to be? Ukrainian intelligence?









Ukraine Releases List of Russian Officers Who May Be Sabotaging Putin's War


Ukraine's defense intelligence service released a report on an alleged attempt by Russian commanders to compromise their own equipment and sell off parts.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 14, 2022)

Russian soldiers are complaining that Ukraine snipers are shooting them in the balls.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

I wonder how much of Russia's paper army is real, how much has been pilfered for parts and metals over the decades of improper storage? How much is usable and are there people trained in it's use? Word has it Vlad started 65% of his available ground combat power in Ukraine and the last I heard he was up to 85% of available ground forces committed to the fight. Russia has been going through, infantry and officers at a terrific rate in the Donbass and St. Javelin leaves few surviving tank crews or vehicle drivers. The better NATO artillery is in the line and even though they don't have much, where they do employ it with counterbattery radars and drones, it is devastating for the Russians.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russia Turns to Old Tanks as It Burns Through Weapons in Ukraine
Russia may be only a few months from needing to slow operations for a major regroup given how much of its military arsenal it has already used.*
June 14, 2022, 12:33 PM ADT
Russia is scraping across the country to find manpower and weapons, including old tanks based in the Far East, having used up much of its military capacity in the first 100 days of its invasion of Ukraine, according to senior European officials with knowledge of the situation on the ground.

As a result, Russia may be only a few months from needing to slow operations for a major regroup, these people said, speaking on condition of anonymity to discuss matters that aren’t public. The Kremlin might also be forced to announce a mass mobilization in order to call up soldiers to continue the fight, the people said, though that’s something President Vladimir Putin so far has been reluctant to do as it would amount to a public admission the war isn’t going as planned.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Russian soldiers are complaining that Ukraine snipers are shooting them in the balls.


I don't imagine the wounded talk much about it, but speak kinda funny when they do...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Russian soldiers are complaining that Ukraine snipers are shooting them in the balls.


Wounding them is better than killing them, the dead are just left, but the wounded must be dealt with, either by leaving them, shooting them, or treating them, then using manpower to move them to the rear, a huge drag on resources. Shooting them or leaving them screaming for help is bad for moral and could lead to troops fragging their officers for offing their buddies or leaving them. 

Perhaps the Ukrainian snipers have a ball collection, a little set of gold nuts on a pin or something, most nuts wins etc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

*Drone Wars: Ukraine And Russia's Aerial Battle In The Skies Over Donbas*
68,849 views Jun 14, 2022 An array of aerial drones are playing a critical role for both the Ukrainian and Russian militaries in the skies above the eastern Donbas region.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

*The war will “go into deep freeze” when Russia takes Donbass | Lord Dannatt*
19,098 views Jun 14, 2022 Time to invite you into our daily "Briefing Room", where one of our leading tactical and strategic minds - with years of experience as a general officer at the highest level of military command, shares their insights into the current state of the war in Ukraine. 

Lord Dannatt, former chief of the general staff, says Russia will undoubtedly succeed in taking the Donbass region but that it will exhaust their army and supplies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

They should be looking to Ukraine for their gas supply and fighting for it by at least giving the Ukrainians what they need to destroy Putin's army. Ukraine has easily developed gas and existing pipelines pass over much of it, it's even under Kyiv. Liberate all of Ukraine and destroy Russia's capacity to interfere and there is enough gas under Ukraine to supply Europe into the foreseeable future. Their energy supply is right next door and largely undeveloped in Ukraine, much of it is west of Kyiv. They should be drilling there now with Ukrainian crews, many worked oil rigs abroad and most men are unemployed. Major oil companies had signed contracts in 2010 to develop it, but war in Crimea and Donbass had the intended effect of halting work.

If you want to drive a nail into Russia's coffin, then develop Ukrainian petroleum resources ASAP and displace Russia as Europe and Turkey's energy supplier. It will break Russia financially, make Ukraine rich, prosperous and militarily strong and even pay back the loans and aid we gave them, along with seized Russian money. If his army isn't finished off in Ukraine, then it will be in Belarus and any remnants leftover in Georgia.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*EU looks to east Mediterranean as gas alternative to Russia*





(R to L) Israel’s Prime Minister Naftali Bennett and his Italian counterpart Mario Draghi give a joint press statement at the Prime minsters office in Jerusalem on June 14, 2022.
Abir Sultan | AFP | Getty Images
European leaders visiting Israel expressed hope that natural gas supplies from the eastern Mediterranean could help reduce dependence on Russia as the Ukraine war drags on.
Israel has emerged as a gas exporter in recent years following major offshore discoveries and has signed an ambitious agreement with Greece and Cyprus to build a shared pipeline. New supplies could help Europe ramp up sanctions on Moscow.
“On the energy front, we will work together in using gas resources of the eastern Mediterranean and to develop renewable energy,” Italian Prime Minister Mario Draghi said at a joint press conference with his Israeli counterpart, Naftali Bennett.
“We want to reduce our dependence on Russian gas and accelerate energy transition toward the climate objectives we’ve given ourselves,” he said.
Bennett said Israel was working to make natural gas available for Europe. His office said the two leaders also discussed shipping natural gas to Europe through Egypt.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They should be looking to Ukraine for their gas supply and fighting for it by at least giving the Ukrainians what they need to destroy Putin's army. Ukraine has easily developed gas and existing pipelines pass over much of it, it's even under Kyiv. Liberate all of Ukraine and destroy Russia's capacity to interfere and there is enough gas under Ukraine to supply Europe into the foreseeable future. Their energy supply is right next door and largely undeveloped in Ukraine, much of it is west of Kyiv. They should be drilling there now with Ukrainian crews, many worked oil rigs abroad and most men are unemployed. Major oil companies had signed contracts in 2010 to develop it, but war in Crimea and Donbass had the intended effect of halting work.
> 
> If you want to drive a nail into Russia's coffin, then develop Ukrainian petroleum resources ASAP and displace Russia as Europe and Turkey's energy supplier. It will break Russia financially, make Ukraine rich, prosperous and militarily strong and even pay back the loans and aid we gave them, along with seized Russian money. If his army isn't finished off in Ukraine, then it will be in Belarus and any remnants left in Georgia.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


you would have to bring in Turkey, Cypus, Lebanon, Isreal, and Egypt into the deal if that were to happen, if i'm right that gas pocket sits right in the area of all those countries, especially Isreal and Lebanon......


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 14, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yep. Legend. War hero.
> yeah, cool
> 
> Navy Commendation Medal with "V" for valor, "the Navy and Marine Corps Commendation Medal has historically considered its commendation medal to be a* higher level and less frequently awarded* decoration."
> ...


Then you really ought to be better at spotting them when they’re used on you.

The bulk of my response is interspersed above, in red


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One wonders who they were planning on selling such specialized parts to? Who were the end buyers going to be? Ukrainian intelligence?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno what exactly they’re looking at, but an incredible array of Soviet military tech, gear, & vehicles got sold thru eBay over the last 20 years, so there is at least a lengthy history to the practice


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Dunno what exactly they’re looking at, but an incredible array of Soviet military tech, gear, & vehicles got sold thru eBay over the last 20 years, so there is at least a lengthy history to the practice


It sounded like pretty specific high tech equipment that would only be useful if one had the kind of vehicle it came from. WTF else would you meet in Ukraine to sell it, unless it was a Ukrainian intelligence agent, since they operate the same equipment. Foreigners who bought this shit might want spares too, since Russia can't produce them any more. Anything Russian that shows up on eBay or in the international arms markets, is probably being snapped up by the US and UK for Ukraine Wherever the Russians sold their arms and munitions is being scoured, replacements offered, bribes paid and deals cut, for anything the Ukrainians can use.

I think most of the Russian guns the Ukrainians had, have their barrels burned out by now and need the tubes replaced and the guns refurbished. They are short on 152mm ammo anyway and I don't think that most of the soviet guns will be useful for much except as decoys. They should have their tanks and artillery fully transitioned to NATO stuff by the end of summer. What Soviet stuff they have left will be relegated to the reserve forces.

I'm pretty sure most of their night vision stuff went on eBay years ago along with a lot of other stuff like cases of MRE's. I imagine crates of AKs and ammo were sold on the darkweb by officers for years, along with spare parts for aircraft and vehicles sold abroad. They used to say the Russian army was the biggest fuel supplier in Russia, so much of it was stolen and sold on the black market by the tanker load. It all added up and will more so in the future, as they get down into the really bad junk they've been hiding from their bosses, they started with their best troops and weapons, then chewed them up real fast.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 14, 2022)

George Kennan, the intellectual father of America’s containment policy during the cold war, perceptively warned in a May 1998 New York Times interview about what the Senate’s ratification of Nato’s first round of expansion would set in motion. “I think it is the beginning of a new cold war,” Kennan stated. ”I think the Russians will gradually react quite adversely and it will affect their policies. I think it is a tragic mistake. There was no reason for this whatsoever. No one was threatening anybody else.”

He was right, but US and Nato leaders proceeded with new rounds of expansion, including the provocative step of adding the three Baltic republics. Those countries not only had been part of the Soviet Union, but they had also been part of Russia’s empire during the Czarist era. That wave of expansion now had Nato perched on the border of the Russian Federation.

In his memoir, Duty, Robert M Gates, who served as secretary of defense in the administrations of both George W Bush and Barack Obama, stated his belief that “the relationship with Russia had been badly mismanaged after [George HW] Bush left office in 1993”. Among other missteps, “US agreements with the Romanian and Bulgarian governments to rotate troops through bases in those countries was a needless provocation.” In an implicit rebuke to the younger Bush, Gates asserted that “trying to bring Georgia and Ukraine into Nato was truly overreaching”. That move, he contended, was a case of “recklessly ignoring what the Russians considered their own vital national interests”.

*Could the Ukraine crisis have been avoided?*

Events during the past few months constituted the last chance to avoid a hot war in eastern Europe. Putin demanded that Nato provide guarantees on several security issues. Specifically, the Kremlin wanted binding assurances that the alliance would reduce the scope of its growing military presence in eastern Europe and would never offer membership to Ukraine. He backed up those demands with a massive military buildup on Ukraine’s borders.

The Biden administration’s response to Russia’s quest for meaningful western concessions and security guarantees was tepid and evasive. Putin then clearly decided to escalate matters. Washington’s attempt to make Ukraine a Nato political and military pawn (even absent the country’s formal membership in the alliance) may end up costing the Ukrainian people dearly.












Many predicted Nato expansion would lead to war. Those warnings were ignored | Ted Galen Carpenter


It has long been clear that Nato expansion would lead to tragedy. We are now paying the price for the US’s arrogance




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> George Kennan, the intellectual father of America’s containment policy during the cold war, perceptively warned in a May 1998 New York Times interview about what the Senate’s ratification of Nato’s first round of expansion would set in motion. “I think it is the beginning of a new cold war,” Kennan stated. ”I think the Russians will gradually react quite adversely and it will affect their policies. I think it is a tragic mistake. There was no reason for this whatsoever. No one was threatening anybody else.”
> 
> He was right, but US and Nato leaders proceeded with new rounds of expansion, including the provocative step of adding the three Baltic republics. Those countries not only had been part of the Soviet Union, but they had also been part of Russia’s empire during the Czarist era. That wave of expansion now had Nato perched on the border of the Russian Federation.
> 
> ...


Putin would have only moved in on them quicker and former Warsaw pact would have formed their own defensive alliance with American support anyway. Integration into the EU and NATO helped the conditions in these countries to improve rapidly. Russia's paranoia is Russia's problem and became a self fulfilling prophesy of their own creation, now spy master Vlad has opened the door wide for spy and clandestine operations all around his empire and with in it too.

He has fixed his shitty army in Ukraine, where they will be strangled before being trapped and destroyed with a steadily increasing supply of western arms. I don't think digging in will help them as much as people think, the Ukrainians maneuvered for a reason when under inaccurate heavy Russian artillery fire and generally did not stay in fixed defensive positions. The Ukrainian fire on their defensive positions will be accurate and the drones dropping bombs on trenches and dug in tanks at night and during the day will be relentless. MLRS will reach far into the Russian rear destroying long range artillery, C&C, logistics and fuel for the Russians forward elements.

In short, I think the Ukrainians can breakthrough the fixed multilayer Russian defenses and break into their rear, by using drones, precision weapons and accurate artillery fire on a section of their front that is weak. They will do it with tactical airpower in the form of many different kinds of drones, accurate artillery strikes and tanks screened by infantry over running what's left of their positions, while pounding their rear supporting elements with MLRS. Tactical air and tanks brought an end to fixed fighting positions and trench warfare, pin point artillery strikes using drones to call the shots is hard on them too.


----------



## printer (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Jun 14, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> George Kennan, the intellectual father of America’s containment policy during the cold war, perceptively warned in a May 1998 New York Times interview about what the Senate’s ratification of Nato’s first round of expansion would set in motion. “I think it is the beginning of a new cold war,” Kennan stated. ”I think the Russians will gradually react quite adversely and it will affect their policies. I think it is a tragic mistake. There was no reason for this whatsoever. No one was threatening anybody else.”
> 
> He was right, but US and Nato leaders proceeded with new rounds of expansion, including the provocative step of adding the three Baltic republics. Those countries not only had been part of the Soviet Union, but they had also been part of Russia’s empire during the Czarist era. That wave of expansion now had Nato perched on the border of the Russian Federation.
> 
> ...


Funny how a guy who runs a libertarian think-tank considers appeasement of Putin a wise course of action.

I’m still waiting for someone to provide evidence (not even *proof*, just valid evidence) that appeasement of a totalitarian or autocratic ruler has ever turned out well. Hasn’t worked with the Kims, or Beijing, Berlin or Moscow, but something could have slipped my mind, so please, set me straight on how, say, appeasing Putin has helped Georgia, Czecnya, *any* of the ex-iron-curtain principalities (just to keep the conversation focused).

How ‘bout Belorus - I’m sure they’re thriving since they decided to ‘co-operate’ w/ Auntie Vlad, right?


----------



## printer (Jun 14, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> George Kennan, the intellectual father of America’s containment policy during the cold war, perceptively warned in a May 1998 New York Times interview about what the Senate’s ratification of Nato’s first round of expansion would set in motion. “I think it is the beginning of a new cold war,” Kennan stated. ”I think the Russians will gradually react quite adversely and it will affect their policies. I think it is a tragic mistake. There was no reason for this whatsoever. No one was threatening anybody else.”
> 
> He was right, but US and Nato leaders proceeded with new rounds of expansion, including the provocative step of adding the three Baltic republics. Those countries not only had been part of the Soviet Union, but they had also been part of Russia’s empire during the Czarist era. That wave of expansion now had Nato perched on the border of the Russian Federation.
> 
> ...


Married 'til death do you part. So the Italians should hold sway over all of Europe the Romans once held? The countries have no right to self determination? How long before they do have the right? Or the longer they are denied the more Russia has ownership? Never mind the countries taken by force. I guess a woman in an abusive relationship will never be allowed to leave the orbit of the deadbeat that sponged off her and told her what she can wear and what not. Even when divorced he can still tell her what she can wear? 

Russia was given a chance to join Western society, instead they could not manage it and have a bunch of criminals in charge.

Are you for real?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you want to drive a nail into Russia's coffin, then develop Ukrainian petroleum resources ASAP and displace Russia as Europe and Turkey's energy supplier. It will break Russia financially, make Ukraine rich, prosperous and militarily strong and even pay back the loans and aid we gave them, along with seized Russian money. If his army isn't finished off in Ukraine, then it will be in Belarus and any remnants leftover in Georgia.


and what's to stop the russians from just bombing the fuck out of any kind of oil or gas infrastructure the Ukrainians try to build right now?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 14, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> George Kennan, the intellectual father of America’s containment policy during the cold war, perceptively warned in a May 1998 New York Times interview about what the Senate’s ratification of Nato’s first round of expansion would set in motion. “I think it is the beginning of a new cold war,” Kennan stated. ”I think the Russians will gradually react quite adversely and it will affect their policies. I think it is a tragic mistake. There was no reason for this whatsoever. No one was threatening anybody else.”
> 
> He was right, but US and Nato leaders proceeded with new rounds of expansion, including the provocative step of adding the three Baltic republics. Those countries not only had been part of the Soviet Union, but they had also been part of Russia’s empire during the Czarist era. That wave of expansion now had Nato perched on the border of the Russian Federation.
> 
> ...


fucking load of horseshit...they had to go back to 98 to find an "expert" that corroborated their shitty theory...
NATO is a defensive body. they have never attacked anyone unprovoked, and have never given me reason to think they might change that policy.
putin started this war, unprovoked in any material way. the rest of the world cannot and should not be punished for his paranoia.
the U.S. and NATO are using Ukraine, and Ukraine is both aware of that, and fine with it...they're asking to be better utilized, better equipped, and i think the most criminal thing the U.S. or NATO could do would be to deny the Ukrainian's requests.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and what's to stop the russians from just bombing the fuck out of any kind of oil or gas infrastructure the Ukrainians try to build right now?


Well, no harm in trying and if Germany got the gas, maybe they would supply more anti aircraft systems to deal with them. Since the pipelines run right over some of the accessible fields, a dozen drilling rigs could punch a lot of holes in the ground over the summer into known deposits. 

They could even drill inside existing buildings like farm barns to hide it from the Russians. I'd have carpenters and the local movie people building fake prefab oil rigs, good enough to fool the satellites and drones and have an entire army unit of skilled volunteers would be involved making dummies and decoys an art form. There is also a small gas field in the extreme south west of the country near Romania. Once a well is drilled and tapped into an existing pipeline buried 2 meters down in the ground, it is a more difficult a target to hit, than a railway line. In another month or two the Russians might not be in a position to strike much with precision in Ukraine and need missiles to do it. So if the Ukrainians have a gas field, the Germans and other Europeans can supply the AA missile systems to defend it, many cruise and ballistic missiles can be intercepted these days.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well, no harm in trying and if Germany got the gas, maybe they would supply more anti aircraft systems to deal with them. Since the pipelines run right over some of the accessible fields, a dozen drilling rigs could punch a lot of holes in the ground over the summer into known deposits.
> 
> They could even drill inside existing buildings like farm barns to hide it from the Russians. I'd have carpenters and the local movie people building fake prefab oil rigs, good enough to fool the satellites and drones and have an entire army unit of skilled volunteers would be involved making dummies and decoys an art form. There is also a small gas field in the extreme south west of the country near Romania. Once a well is drilled and tapped into an existing pipeline buried 2 meters down in the ground, it is a more difficult a target to hit, than a railway line. In another month or two the Russians might not be in a position to strike much with precision in Ukraine and need missiles to do it. So if the Ukrainians have a gas field, the Germans and other Europeans can supply the AA missile systems to defend it, many cruise and ballistic missiles can be intercepted these days.


did you watch a lot of "Hogan's heroes" as a kid?....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> did you watch a lot of "Hogan's heroes" as a kid?....


The Brits did it on D day and deception is part of war. A skilled crew could build a lot of fake drilling rigs in a short period of time. A lot of rigs would be in farm buildings and a lot of fake derricks will be sticking out of many of them. In a month or two the Russians will have a lot fewer drones than they do now and the Ukrainians could make them drone blind in an area. Moving forward they should also have a lot fewer missiles that can hit these targets with the accuracy required and they would be expending most of them on fake installations.

Europe needs the gas, Ukraine has it, the pipeline infrastructure to Europe exists and runs right over the fucking fields, many of which lie west of Kyiv. I know it sounds like a hair brained scheme, but seriously, all the elements are there and a few hundred experienced Ukrainian oil workers should not be hard to find. If the existing pipelines didn't run over gas fields in western Ukraine near Kyiv, I'd say forget it, but a dozen drilling rigs can still punch a lot of gas wells over the summer.

It seems more practical and faster than bringing gas in from the middle east. If Turkey was dependent on Ukraine for gas and for 90% of it's grain, as well as a lot of traffic through their canal, what use is Russia to them? If Europe got it's gas from Ukraine, perhaps the Europeans would take a more active interest in their defense. Germany is just across from Poland and they are Ukraine's neighbors, who plan on burning a lot of coal to generate their power. Germany has a very big petrochemical industry and needs gas and petroleum, but demand for gasoline should diminish over the next decade as EVs take over the roads there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

Only 1 in 10 Russian Soldiers Prepared To Fight Putin's War, Ukraine Claims


The Security Service of Ukraine has alleged that the majority of Russian troops are refusing to take part in direct combat with Ukrainian soldiers.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 14, 2022)

i would be very happy if the story above, and this one, were 100% accurate....are they? i dunno.
https://www.newsweek.com/dont-fooled-what-happened-severodonetsk-putin-losing-war-1715460?utm_term=Autofeed&utm_medium=spotim_recirculation&utm_source=spotim&spot_im_redirect_source=pitc
some things do play out. the russians have been shelling targets extensively, and only moving on them after their artillery has softened the area so much they should be able to send children in to secure it. 
the russians have stopped using precision munitions, and air burst munitions. this would seem to indicate that they are running low on them. 
but i also take Zelensky's media expertise into account, and automatically cut most of his estimates by at least a third, or inflate them by a third, which ever seems appropriate.
his men seem almost as brazen as putin's propaganda machine in their estimates and extrapolations. over hearing phone calls isn't the greatest proof. because something happened in one battle group isn't indicative that it is happening in all battle groups.
is there even a way to prove that the calls aren't staged to begin with, for Ukrainian propaganda? if so, i hope they work like a charm...but i don't feel comfortable just believing them, either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i would be very happy if the story above, and this one, were 100% accurate....are they? i dunno.
> https://www.newsweek.com/dont-fooled-what-happened-severodonetsk-putin-losing-war-1715460?utm_term=Autofeed&utm_medium=spotim_recirculation&utm_source=spotim&spot_im_redirect_source=pitc
> some things do play out. the russians have been shelling targets extensively, and only moving on them after their artillery has softened the area so much they should be able to send children in to secure it.
> the russians have stopped using precision munitions, and air burst munitions. this would seem to indicate that they are running low on them.
> ...


They are out to win the war and defend their country from a savage attack, I don't expect them to fight clean, but to kick Vlad square in the nuts whenever they can. I think there is an information war going on and deception is happening too, we must be deceived for Vlad to be deceived. A lot of the details won't be important in the end, some propaganda is for internal moral and some is to try and get more weapons and support. Zellenskiy is good at his job and knows PR too, he has right on his side and doesn't need to lie, some of the truth is plain to see.

The numbers don't add up for Vlad in terms of manpower, many have been making this point, I don't think he has the munitions either, especially the precision kind. They are hauling old tanks out of storage and from the east and are borrowing drones from other government departments. The Ukrainians are losing dozens of small commercial drones a week now and I heard the Russians lost over 500 Orlan drones as well as other types. From what I've seen the Russian army will go defensive in a couple of weeks because they are burned out and will need to hide out behind defenses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

I don't think this guy is talking out of his ass.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Ukraine Will Defeat Russia, 'Convinced and Confident' Blinken Says


Blinken said that "Ukraine's sovereignty will prevail and will be there long after Vladimir Putin has left the scene."




www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

Perhaps now is the time to start wearing down Vlad's remaining forces at a faster rate and begin accumulating shit for a big offensive drive, when Russia is on the ropes and is ground down more. Those new artillery crews will need to practice and it might as well be on Russians! I have a feeling we are gonna dump a lot of shit on Ukraine and might be already, Vlad threw in about all he can and he can't get any more in. I noticed Kyiv has been quieting down about the arms situation, so someone made a reassuring call. I'm curious, but we shouldn't be giving the Russians a laundry list of what we are sending and when, let it be a surprise.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

Today the allies are meeting at the Ramstein conference about giving more arms and munitions to Ukraine. A lot of the dire news and aid demands we are hearing from the Ukrainians is over this critical meeting today. I dunno how much we will hear about what we are sending, the wisest thing would be to say nothing or speak generally and quietly send the military aid they need. Defeating the Russians in my estimation means destroying the army they have in Ukraine and driving them from the country completely, so that reconstruction and resource development can begin. If he continues to fire rockets at Ukraine or cause trouble in the Black sea, cause trouble in Belarus and drop rail bridges inside Russia. Speaking of Railways, Russia's run on wheel bearings that are made in the west today and as they wear out, the trains will slow and then stop one day. Many of the parts on diesel electric locomotives and parts for maintenance equipment like welders and power tools all come from the west. Given enough time, the trains in Russia will grind to a halt eventually from lack of spare parts that are in constant need.

https://kyivindependent.com/national/ukraines-military-expects-massive-arms-supplies-as-russias-war-deteriorates/

_On the eve of the third Ramstein summit, a meeting of over 40 nations backing Ukraine in Russia’s invasion, Kyiv is crying out for more weapons and munitions — and says the West is failing to send enough assistance on time. 

Russia’s grand offensive operation in Donbas, ongoing for almost 60 days, has not resulted in any major successes for the Kremlin. But the battle rages on, increasingly brutal and fierce, as the situation draws ever closer to a critical point for Ukraine’s military.

Ukraine is greatly outnumbered by Russian artillery, which has devastated cities and towns for the sake of the smallest advance on the battlefield. And Western aid, despite lofty pledges, is arriving way too slowly, or in such small quantities as to have little to no strategic effect. Some of it hasn’t arrived at all, according to official statements.

The June 15 meeting of Ukraine’s allies in Brussels is expected to finally make a difference.

But as of the day before, Kyiv still does not know if it is going to get all that is necessary to repel Russia and deny its appetite for an even wider conquest. 

As of mid-June, Russia has not reached any large operational success in Donbas, although it has made steady, limited territorial gains. 

It has not managed to encircle and destroy a large Ukrainian military grouping in the Sievierodonetsk-Lysychansk area or sever key Ukrainian ground lines of communication, despite having concentrated the bulk of its military power in just one area. _


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

The attitude of the ex military is probably the same as the current military and in spades for the intelligence services, they want to rip the shit out of Russia and destroy it's army. Almost every one of them says that the Ukrainians can kick their asses back to Russia, if we give them the arms to do it.

Ukraine has the gas resources to supply the EU and it would generate enough revenue for much of the reconstruction along with seized Russian money, for a strong Ukrainian defense and even the repayment of loans and aid. Europe needs Ukraine's gas and petroleum and the world needs the food it produces. The only way this will happen is if the Russian army is destroyed and it's ability to project power onto it's neighbors is eliminated. That will also mean the complete liberation of Ukraine including Crimea, both for control of the Black sea and it gas resources. The bridge at Kerch has got to go and when it does, it will mark a major turning point in the war. When it is destroyed might now be more a question of strategy and timing than anything else.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









American Veterans in Ukraine Tell NATO How To End Russian 'Slugfest'


Members of the Mozart Group told Newsweek about the "dire" situation Ukrainians face in the east of the country.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 15, 2022)

https://news.yahoo.com/team-putin-panic-over-jan-163943882.html

looks like they were hoping for trump to get back in office, so they could take Ukraine in the fall with no more aid from America...tough luck, putin. trump will be powerless, and if any kind of deities exist in the universe, he'll be in a cell he will stay in till his fat old ass dies, with no phone to tweet with


----------



## Yande (Jun 15, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> So Putin can't move troops on his own turf, but the USA can have troops spread across their empire ringing Russia even ? Sounds legit. Pfft.
> 
> So the Federal Reserve can use the shell company they own (the United States / military) to make sure oil is traded in "U.S. dollars" (federal reserve notes) but Putin can't decide what he'll do and for how much with Russian gas ?
> 
> ...


With you on that one Rob Roy. 

America is a bully, and is just as liable for this war in Ukraine as Putin is, and if you think that is sh*t, well you are just brain washed with propaganda spread by the US Gov't and the Networks, no matter what side you are on. Yes, America is a divided country, and now is it not only fighting proxy wars, they are also fighting themselves. 
American agression throughout the world will be the root cause of our world's demise. Put into perspective, American has more than 800 Military bases located overseas, China has 3 and yet America claims China is the agressor. America has dropped hundreds of thousands of bombs in the past 60 years, China has dropped ZERO. NONE, and yet, China is the agressor. China is a collective, America is divided. 
Two American citizens are murdered by foreign countries (Saudi Arabia and Israel), and they get a pass as they are "friends" of the US. Biden even had a meeting with his friend MBS. 
I have been to both China and the US. Whilst America in most places looks like it is falling apart with mass homlessness and crumbling infrastructure, China is booming with a standard of modernity and freedom that anyone who has not been there could ever dream of experiencing. Bullet trains, a digital network that leads the West for dead. They have recently raised 150 million out of poverty, Out of Poverty, not into homelessness, and here is America spending $70billion supporting thier war machine and givingit to Ukraine. Homes I would think would be more the priority. 
I guarantee you one thing, no Chinese parent, and there are a lot of them, no Chinese parent sends their child to school wondering if they will be the victim of a mass shooting, and AMericans reckon they are free? Perhaps if you are white and rich, but you can't even wear your rolex's in the street for someone will come and take them, at the point of a gun. I am so grateful my mad neighbour does not have a gun, just saying. You see these mass shooters you have been experiencing these past decades are looking at their President(s) and saying, well, if he can do it, (main and kill randomly) why can't I? Yep, not a fan of America, though I do love China.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 15, 2022)

Yande said:


> With you on that one Rob Roy.
> 
> America is a bully, and is just as liable for this war in Ukraine as Putin is, and if you think that is sh*t, well you are just brain washed with propaganda spread by the US Gov't and the Networks, no matter what side you are on. Yes, America is a divided country, and now is it not only fighting proxy wars, they are also fighting themselves.
> American agression throughout the world will be the root cause of our world's demise. Put into perspective, American has more than 800 Military bases located overseas, China has 3 and yet America claims China is the agressor. America has dropped hundreds of thousands of bombs in the past 60 years, China has dropped ZERO. NONE, and yet, China is the agressor. China is a collective, America is divided.
> ...


thank you for regurgitating half the last years news stories in a conveniently incomprehensible wall of text that i quit reading after the first two lines...the gist of your wall of voodoo seems to be that this is all America's fault...to which i reply, fuck that. We did not instigate putin to invade Ukraine, he did that himself. Ukraine has the right to belong to any organization it wants to belong to, if that organization is willing to have it as a member. joining a defensive organization is the right of individual countries, and putin has not one fucking bit of right to do fuck all about it. he's a fucking fascist bully that would have already been kicked to the curb if he didn't posses a large arsenal of mostly antiquated, outdated, shoddily maintained nuclear warheads.
and, really, China is the good guy? really? a country with an ABYSMAL human rights record? did you see ANY of the video of how they dealt with covid lockdowns? dragging people into the street to be disinfected, killing peoples pets when they were locked up in basically jail cells to isolate them...those are the heroes? maybe you should ask the people of Taiwan how they feel about that whole deal before you project your outrage onto them....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 15, 2022)

wonder if this...
https://www.reuters.com/world/exclusive-us-targets-russia-with-tech-evade-censorship-ukraine-news-2022-06-15/

had anything to do with this?
https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/1619473/russia-sabotage-putin-news-mystery-fire-military-bases-ukraine-war-saboteurs

if so, bravo, encore...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

We will strangle the fucker while you hold him down and kick him in the nuts...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wonder if this...
> https://www.reuters.com/world/exclusive-us-targets-russia-with-tech-evade-censorship-ukraine-news-2022-06-15/
> 
> had anything to do with this?
> ...


I figured radio liberty and radio free Europe would be revived, they should cut a deal with all the VPN companies to offer free VPN service for those in Russia. Broadcasting radio and TV will not be overlooked, along with free satellite service in Russia for news. 80% of Russia's population live in European Russia and high transmitting towers with directed transmission can reach Moscow and St Petersburg plus plenty of other places with a DIY TV receiving antenna. I imagine with inflation and perhaps cut pensions, many won't be able to afford cable TV in Russia, so broadcast and internet TV or radio become options. 

Vlad's biggest problem is the center of the Russian cultural world will gradually shift to Ukraine as Russia's brains and media people fill the country. I don't think it will be an issue for those opposed to old imperial Russia and Putin or his heirs. A liberal democratic Belarus would raise the heat on the Russian regime considerably and Russia would have no cultural barriers with the west and liberal democracy. The borders of Ukraine and Belarus would have plenty of radio and TV transmitters beaming programing into the majority of European Russia, plus VPNs and satellite TV's. It will be uncensored media for Russians by Russians, improving conditions in Ukraine and Belarus will be held up as examples in an unrelenting propaganda war. Ukraine and Belarus turning liberal democratic are easier to do than Russia and once transformed they will change Russia culturally and politically.


----------



## printer (Jun 15, 2022)

*It's mid-afternoon in Kyiv. Here's what you need to know*
Ukrainian forces are suffering heavy losses amid intense fighting in the east of the country, while Western leaders have promised to answer the country's call for more heavy weapons.
Here's the latest on the Russian invasion:
*Situation in eastern Ukraine worsening: *The Ukrainian military’s defense in the eastern region of Luhansk is growing more difficult, the head of Luhansk’s military administration said Wednesday morning. “It is getting harder, but our military is holding back the enemy from three directions at once,” Serhiy Hayday said via Telegram. 
*Conflict at pivotal point:* Western intelligence and military officials believe Russia's war in Ukraine is in a critical stage that could determine the long-term outcome of the conflict, according to multiple sources familiar with US and other Western intelligence. Ukraine's military is burning through Soviet-era ammunition that fits older systems as the country pleads with the West to send more heavy weaponry and Russia amasses a significant artillery advantage around two strategically important cities in eastern Ukraine.
*Ukraine suffering "painful" losses: *Fierce fighting continues in Severodonetsk and the Kharkiv region, Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky said during a video address on Tuesday. In Severodonetsk “the losses, unfortunately, are painful,” Zelensky said. “But we have to hold on.” He went on to say how it is vital for the Ukrainian military to stay in Donbas.
*Russia claims NATO weapons destroyed: *The Russian Ministry of Defense says it destroyed a warehouse of weapons provided by NATO nations in the western Ukrainian Lviv region on Tuesday. “High-precision long-range Kalibr missiles near Zolochev, Lvov region, have destroyed a warehouse of ammunition for foreign weapons transferred to Ukraine by NATO countries, including 155-mm M777 howitzers,” the Russian MOD said Wednesday.
*NATO promises more weapons:* NATO Secretary-General Jens Stoltenberg said Wednesday the alliance will continue to support Ukraine, supplying them with a military support package that would help the Ukrainian army transition from Soviet-era artillery to more modern weapons. "We are extremely focused on stepping up, providing more support, more advanced weapons ... because we support them in their just fight against the brutal Russian invasion," Stoltenberg said in Brussels ahead of a meeting of NATO defense ministers.
*Ukrainian children suffering widespread displacement:* Nearly two-thirds of Ukrainian children have been forced to leave their homes, according to Afshan Khan, regional director at UNICEF.
*Macron predicts negotiations with Russia:* “It is the reality of things” that Ukraine and Europe “will have to negotiate” with Russia over the Ukrainian war at some point, French President Emmanuel Macron said Wednesday. “The only desirable end to the conflict is either a Ukrainian military victory or talks at some point because fighting has stopped, so at some point we must talk,” he said while visiting French troops in eastern Romania. 
*Pope Francis keeps attention on Ukraine: *The Pontiff made an appeal for people not to forget about the Ukraine war as the conflict rages on. "Let’s not get used to living as if war were a distant thing,” he said. 
*Russian plan to reopen bombed Mariupol theater:* Russia is planning to reopen Mariupol’s Drama Theater this fall -- the location where hundreds of people are believed to have died after a Russian bombing on March 16 -- according to an adviser to the Ukrainian mayor of the city. "Dances on the bones, a performance at the cemetery,” he said. “There is no such depth of the inhumanity bottom that the occupiers have not hit.”








June 15, 2022 Russia-Ukraine news


The US expects more announcements of weapons and equipment packages to Ukraine during a key meeting of nearly 50 countries on Wednesday, according to a senior US defense official.




www.cnn.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2022)

Since he loves China, should have asked him about the concentration camps and the re-education camps the Uyghurs are in....


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 15, 2022)

Yande said:


> With you on that one Rob Roy.
> 
> America is a bully, and is just as liable for this war in Ukraine as Putin is, and if you think that is sh*t, well you are just brain washed with propaganda spread by the US Gov't and the Networks, no matter what side you are on. Yes, America is a divided country, and now is it not only fighting proxy wars, they are also fighting themselves.
> American agression throughout the world will be the root cause of our world's demise. Put into perspective, American has more than 800 Military bases located overseas, China has 3 and yet America claims China is the agressor. America has dropped hundreds of thousands of bombs in the past 60 years, China has dropped ZERO. NONE, and yet, China is the agressor. China is a collective, America is divided.
> ...


Putin invaded Ukraine for no good reason. It was his choice. Your wall of text doesn't change that.

When Ukraine surrendered its nuclear weapons to Russia, they came with a treaty that recognized Ukraine's borders as they stood in 1994. Signed by Ukraine, Russia, US and UK. US and UK agreed to defend Ukraine if Russia invaded. So we are. End of story. 

Regarding China,









China Cutting People's Passports so They Can't Leave Country—Reports


China's central immigration authority has denied reports that passports were being "clipped" and green cards confiscated in order to curtail travel.




www.newsweek.com





People are desperately trying to get away from Chinese Communist Party control. The CCP considers the Chinese people to be their possessions and won't allow them the leave. Maybe you can arrange for an identity swap with one of them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *Macron predicts negotiations with Russia:* “It is the reality of things” that Ukraine and Europe “will have to negotiate” with Russia over the Ukrainian war at some point, French President Emmanuel Macron said Wednesday. “The only desirable end to the conflict is either a Ukrainian military victory or talks at some point because fighting has stopped, so at some point we must talk,” he said while visiting French troops in eastern Romania.


translation..."i don't think the Ukrainians can win.".....what a fucking douchebag. you can think what you want to think, but you don't say shit like that about your allies, who are fighting for their lives, while you're going home to a warm dinner and a soft bed after your speech to the troops.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> translation..."i don't think the Ukrainians can win.".....what a fucking douchebag. you can think what you want to think, but you don't say shit like that about your allies, who are fighting for their lives, while you're going home to a warm dinner and a soft bed after your speech to the troops.


_“The only desirable end to the conflict is either a Ukrainian military victory or talks at some point because fighting has stopped, so at some point we must talk,”_

After they beat the shit out of the Russians and eject them from their country, they will need to talk. Until then Belarus and Georgia are gonna be on Ukraine's agenda, with Poland's support. He can't pull the plug on Ukraine and neither can Germany. The American arms package was disappointing, but there are 39 other allies too who are sending arms. The American officials seem confident and slightly amused and the Ukrainians aren't screaming as loud as the should be. It's all rather confusing and I'm sure it was intended to be. The attitude of the American secretary of state and defense is amused confidence and their public statements leave little doubt as to how this will end for Russia. However if they wanted Russia to leave Ukraine in a hurry, they would send the Ukrainian wish list to them. Russia would leave or die there pretty quick, getting out of Dodge in a hurry would be wise. They obviously want Vlad to stick around for awhile, in spite of the world food crises.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2022)

it would be a perfect time for Georgia to rise up and start fighting, and then the Chechen start up to, that would split the Russian forces into 2 other fronts


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Since he loves China, should have asked him about the concentration camps and the re-education camps the Uyghurs are in....


Funny enough I was googling some pics to reply with when my computer crashed earlier.



>




I am guessing it was just a coincidence though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Funny enough I was googling some pics to reply with when my computer crashed earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm not happy with Xi, and all the crap that the CCP has done...surpressing the Muslims in the north, the cover up of Covid, the scare tactics to Tiawan, just a big bully all around.....the Chinese are a great people, with the food, art, masonary, and the history overall.....when MAO came up after WW2 it went down hill from there........


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2022)

afraid of Winne the Pooh...oh that just cracks me up


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it would be a perfect time for Georgia to rise up and start fighting, and then the Chechen start up to, that would split the Russian forces into 2 other fronts


That will come in the future, right now there is plenty to destroy in Ukraine. The way I have it figured is they are not so much afraid of Vlad, as they don't want to spook him and scare him away. If they granted the Ukrainian wish list and announced it, Vlad's army would leave Ukraine and retreat to Crimea or be quickly destroyed. He would go into negotiations and try to hang onto Crimea and where he was in Donbas, he would retreat to the pre Feb 24th invasion lines at least and squeal for peace. If he fights, his limited equipment and munitions are being depleted and his army is being fixed in place and worn away. Troops don't count to them, they can draft more a lot faster than they can replace even obsolete tanks and weapons under sanctions. 

Once his equipment and vehicles are gone, along with his precision weapons, it will take a decade to replace them and they would be obsolete designs anyway He can't have a mobile tank army supported by artillery, if it's all been destroyed in Ukraine and can't be replaced. Losing most of the officer corps and almost all the army's supporting equipment won't help either. He could have a horse powered infantry army that marched wherever it went and carried everything on their backs with horse drawn carts, once they got off the trains


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That will come in the future, right now there is plenty to destroy in Ukraine. The way I have it figured is they are not so much afraid of Vlad, as they don't want to spook him and scare him away. If they granted the Ukrainian wish list and announced it, Vlad's army would leave Ukraine and retreat to Crimea or be quickly destroyed. He would go into negotiations and try to hang onto Crimea and where he was in Donbas, he would retreat to the pre Feb 24th invasion lines at least and squeal for peace. If he fights, his limited equipment and munitions are being depleted and his army is being fixed in place and worn away. Troops don't count to them, they can draft more a lot faster than they can replace even obsolete tanks and weapons under sanctions.
> 
> Once his equipment and vehicles are gone, along with his precision weapons, it will take a decade to replace them and they would be obsolete designs anyway He can't have a mobile tank army supported by artillery, if it's all been destroyed in Ukraine and can't be replaced. Losing most of the officer corps and almost all the army's supporting equipment won't help either. He could have a horse powered infantry army that marched wherever it went and carried everything on their backs with horse drawn carts, once they got off the trains


time will tell with this fight, rather impressed the UA forces right now.......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world-report/articles/2022-06-15/top-u-s-general-reveals-grim-assessment-of-ukraines-battlefield-deaths



*Top U.S. General Reveals Grim Assessment of Ukraine’s Battlefield Deaths*
*As for whether Ukraine can sustain its staggering losses against the Russian invaders, Gen. Mark Milley said, ‘This is an existential threat. They’re fighting for the very life of their country.’*

The top U.S. military officer on Wednesday confirmed staggering statistics of the Ukrainian military’s battlefield losses as their war with Russia devolves into a grinding, one-sided artillery battle in the country’s east.

Speaking alongside Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin in Brussels after meeting with allies involved in supporting Ukraine, Gen. Mark Milley said public assessments that as many as 200 Ukrainians soldiers are dying every day match the American military’s understanding of the battlefield carnage.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

*UKRAINE RESISTANCE IS LIVE, RUSSIA IS STRUGGLING TO HOLD TERRITORY IT HAS SO FAR SEIZED || 2022*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | Important meeting | What we will have from NATO?*


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 15, 2022)

So Germany and France and I'm guessing most European countries want the US to stop throwing fuel on the fire in the Ukraine Russia war. To basickly stop having its proxy war so that the whole of Europe can move on.
Will the US stop its proxy war or not? Me think not as its to lucrative for them. To much money to be made in war and its a nice deflection from their own problems. They seem to want to keep the global economy crashing and the foreseen famine.


In 5 and 10 years when more comes out about why Russia felt it had stop stop Nato (which should of been dissolved when the Warsaw pact was no more) from putting missiles even closer to its borders.

Will be even more interesting to see which US companies get and do what with Ukraines resources and rebuilding programmes. Money not only in supplying weapons and munitions etc but as we have seen with Iraq etc- the taking of and controlling resources and rebuilding.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

*Why Germany is under scrutiny for its lack of support to Ukraine*
4,496 views Jun 15, 2022 German Chancellor Olaf Scholz is under scrutiny for his country's lack of support to Ukraine during the war with Russia. CNN's Jake Tapper reports that Germany has not banned imports from Russia and has not sent a single weapon to Ukraine despite promising them back in April.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> So Germany and France and I'm guessing most European countries want the US to stop throwing fuel on the fire in the Ukraine Russia war. To basickly stop having its proxy war so that the whole of Europe can move on.
> Will the US stop its proxy war or not? Me think not as its to lucrative for them. To much money to be made in war and its a nice deflection from their own problems. They seem to want to keep the global economy crashing and the foreseen famine.
> 
> 
> ...


Your guessing wrong, France is not as reluctant as they appear and the heat is on Germany. The rest of the EU and the UK are of a different opinion and the eastern Europeans are fanatical about defeating the Russians in the field. There are more than Europeans in the coalition of allies, there are 40 countries. Some are more open about showing their hand than others. This war is not about money, a lot of money will be lost over it and the arms dealers don't have a exclusive lock on power and includes countries like Sweden and Finland, who make arms too, so does Ukraine. As for the arms used, most were of Soviet manufacture or design and most were paid for by Russia long ago. The seized Russian money should pay for all of the arms used so far including those given to replace soviet era ones turned over to Ukraine.

This one is like Studs Turkle's book, "The Good War" where the difference between good and evil is stark and unambiguous. The Ukrainians are fighting an existential peoples war, with a huge proportion of the population committed to the struggle, they have little choice, Russia does though. Think of all those war profits the oligarchs will enjoy in Russia, I'm sure they are competent enough to create industries from the ground up, since there would be money in it and Russia is a kleptocracy.

Russia is about a year away from having to revert back to the 19th century for railway locomotives and rolling stock. Diesel locomotives use parts from the west and all the roller bearings the rail cars use are foreign made wheel bearings. The rail industry won't go down as fast as the air line industry, but it too requires a constant supply of spare parts from abroad, so does their automotive industry.


----------



## printer (Jun 15, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> So Germany and France and I'm guessing most European countries want the US to stop throwing fuel on the fire in the Ukraine Russia war. To basickly stop having its proxy war so that the whole of Europe can move on.
> Will the US stop its proxy war or not? Me think not as its to lucrative for them. To much money to be made in war and its a nice deflection from their own problems. They seem to want to keep the global economy crashing and the foreseen famine.
> 
> 
> ...


So if Nato appeases Putin, does this mean that Russia will not make moves on more Ukrainian territory or against other countries?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

How many rounds have the Russian guns fired so far? The batteries of towed and mobile 152mm artillery primarily. A top end estimate is a thousand guns at the most. So in 110 days of war, while leveling whole cities for weeks on end, did the Russian use? 50K rounds/day X 110 days = 5.5 million rounds or easily an average of say 3 or 4 thousand rounds per gun, being very conservative. Do the Russians have a program to refurbish their artillery or replace the worn out guns, rotate them out of the country?

NATO guns need new barrels after just 2,500 rounds and most Russian guns should have exceeded this by now. They have around 110 BTGs in Ukraine and each one has around 9 guns each and they aren't rotating troops out or maintaining anything else very well, including tanks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

Can Western Artillery Stop Russia’s Progress In The Donbas?


Russian troops are “incrementally” gaining territory in the Donbas as they seek to overwhelm Ukrainian defense forces with artillery bombardments. Will new Western weapons supplies make a difference?




www.rferl.org





As of June 1st, Russia probably is down a few BTGs by now and have a few others mauled severely.

_Russia currently has about 110 battalion tactical groups (BTGs) in Ukraine, according to the United States. Each group could have six to eight artillery pieces such as howitzers or rocket launchers, Mark Cancian, a retired U.S. Marine colonel and a senior adviser at the Washington-based Center for Strategic and International Studies, told RFE/RL, an estimate that would put the total as high as 900, with the majority concentrated in the Donbas._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

Talk about dividing your forces! They appear to have learned nothing and attacking is chewing up troops, even when using artillery. The Russians must be burning out the tubes on their artillery at a terrific rate, I wonder how much of it they can refurbish? No supply of munitions is endless and using artillery to demolish a country and till it fields is expensive, when they are using 50K 152mm shells a day and if they keep it up they will fire a million and a half rounds in a month, most of it at real estate.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 15, 2022)

printer said:


> So if Nato appeases Putin, does this mean that Russia will not make moves on more Ukrainian territory or against other countries?


fuck no it doesn't, putin is already running his mouth about sweden and finland...the only way to stop him from doing this shit again is to destroy his fucking army...which should have already been done.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

Olaf better come to Kyiv bearing arms and the fact that he's showing up, means he's ready to come through. Maybe they should show him a map of Ukraine's gas and petroleum resources while he's there and have a little chat. It's just what he needs to get his ass out a a jam over energy supplies. Ukraine might as well sell as much gas as they can, for as long as they can, because demand for fossil fuel will diminish in Europe over the next decade or two. The existing pipelines to Germany and Europe run right over the gas fields east of Kyiv and there is a lot of undeveloped petroleum and gas in the west of Ukraine too, a map of the oil and gas resources of Ukraine is impressive.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 15, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5150020


I'm sorry i don't support the US proxy war in Europe.

Has it got much support in America? Americans love a good war and you haven't had one since Afghanistan..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck no it doesn't, putin is already running his mouth about sweden and finland...the only way to stop him from doing this shit again is to destroy his fucking army...which should have already been done.


I think that's the strategic goal, however it's not so easily done, first he has to get all his shit there, fixed in place, then it must be worn down, trapped and defeated. The goal is the equipment and weapons, things they can't replaced, deplete their stores of munitions as much as possible, both conventional and precision. Do all of it with out getting nuked or spooking them, while their own hubris finishes them off. They will end up with a wolf by the ears, they can't let it go, or hold it back forever. Vlad still thinks he can win and will keep pushing his army to destruction in order to do it. We actually don't want them to withdraw back to the start line for peace talks, we want them destroyed, so do the Ukrainians, but kicked out of their country too.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 15, 2022)

printer said:


> So if Nato appeases Putin, does this mean that Russia will not make moves on more Ukrainian territory or against other countries?


No idea. Its East Slav business and Ukraine is not a Nato member.
NATO should of been wound up after the Warsaw pact was over. Its now just a US lead and funded political tool that if the other signatories don't do what the US want they get threatened with sanctions and propaganda. Same deal America did to France when France didn't support America's illegal invasion of Iraq.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

Watch: Bombs Dropped By Drone Makes Russian Troops Scamper


Aerial footage purports to show Ukrainian tactical drones dropping bombs on Russian targets, injuring soldiers and setting military vehicles alight.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Jun 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Since he loves China, should have asked him about the concentration camps and the re-education camps the Uyghurs are in....


Or the “Great Leap Forward”.…


----------



## Eternal420247 (Jun 15, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> No idea. Its East Slav business and Ukraine is not a Nato member.
> NATO should of been wound up after the Warsaw pact was over. Its now just a US lead and funded political tool that if the other signatories don't do what the US want they get threatened with sanctions and propaganda. Same deal America did to France when France didn't support America's illegal invasion of Iraq.


Of course France didn't support the invasion of Iraq. They didn't want the U.S. to know that it illegally provided missiles to Iraq when Iraq was sanctioned.


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 15, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'm sorry i don't support the US proxy war in Europe.
> 
> Has it got much support in America? Americans love a good war and you haven't had one since Afghanistan..


Yeah, Russia’s straight-up invasion / ethnic cleansing is so much better than aiding Ukraine…I’m sure all Ukrainians are deeply grateful for Putin’s ‘resolve’…especially the dead ones.

As for “good” wars, we’ve only had a couple: WW2, and the slaver rebellion.

Thanks for making it clear you’re not “one of us”…cuts down on the noise considerably


----------



## Mirtaz (Jun 16, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'm sorry i don't support the US proxy war in Europe.
> 
> Has it got much support in America? Americans love a good war and you haven't had one since Afghanistan..


The vast majority of us don't.


----------



## Mirtaz (Jun 16, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Yeah, Russia’s straight-up invasion / ethnic cleansing is so much better than aiding Ukraine…I’m sure all Ukrainians are deeply grateful for Putin’s ‘resolve’…especially the dead ones.
> 
> As for “good” wars, we’ve only had a couple: WW2, and the slaver rebellion.
> 
> Thanks for making it clear you’re not “one of us”…cuts down on the noise considerably


The only ethnic cleansing going on in the Ukraine is that effected by the Ukrainians against ethnic Russians in the east.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 16, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Thanks for making it clear you’re not “one of us”…


Ahh the old ostracise bit that you lot do after the make fun of. School yard stuff.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Why Germany is under scrutiny for its lack of support to Ukraine*
> 4,496 views Jun 15, 2022 German Chancellor Olaf Scholz is under scrutiny for his country's lack of support to Ukraine during the war with Russia. CNN's Jake Tapper reports that Germany has not banned imports from Russia and has not sent a single weapon to Ukraine despite promising them back in April.


MMM time to sanction Germany and perhaps start bombing it. Cannot have it do what it wants without reprisal. Not one of "us".

Not like Germany would have any idea of what's really going on is it? Not like they are actually in Europe or anything. 

Don't the US have bases their still....


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 16, 2022)

Eternal420247 said:


> Of course France didn't support the invasion of Iraq. They didn't want the U.S. to know that it illegally provided missiles to Iraq when Iraq was sanctioned.


Thank you for making my point true.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 16, 2022)

Anyone else getting the last couple posters would blame the cops for arresting some dickhead who killed their wife when they got pissed that she wanted to leave them after being abused?

America/NATO didn't cause Putin to start slaughtering his neighbors. And spreading the lies that Putin is using the citizen's of Russia's taxes to pay to have trolls to spam won't change that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> MMM time to sanction Germany and perhaps start bombing it. Cannot have it do what it wants without reprisal. Not one of "us".
> 
> Not like Germany would have any idea of what's really going on is it? Not like they are actually in Europe or anything.
> 
> Don't the US have bases their still....


It's not just about the Americans and yes coercion is used to control people's behavior, we call them laws. In international relations and systems of justice there is retribution and sanctions. You really need to stop thinking like an imperialist and remember there are people living in these places and they have a say in these matters, the most important say. For our part, this war is about making sure they have that voice in their future and not much else. It's time for Vlad to go and one of the pillars of his power is his conventional army. It is very much a struggle against authoritarian imperialism and for liberal democracy, there are no grey areas in this fight.

You can't have true socialism without true freedom and the fight for freedom must be won first. Do you live in a free country? If so why? What makes it a free, even if it is an imperfect nation?


----------



## Mirtaz (Jun 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's not just about the Americans and yes coercion is used to control people's behavior, we call them laws. In international relations and systems of justice there is retribution and sanctions. You really need to stop thinking like an imperialist and remember there are people living in these places and they have a say in these matters, the most important say. For our part, this war is about making sure they have that voice in their future and not much else. It's time for Vlad to go and one of the pillars of his power is his conventional army. It is very much a struggle against authoritarian imperialism and for liberal democracy, there are no grey areas in this fight.
> 
> You can't have true socialism without true freedom and the fight for freedom must be won first. Do you live in a free country? If so why? What makes it a free, even if it is an imperfect nation?


How very high minded of you. Vlad is going nowhere. The quicker you come to that realization, the less REEEEing you will do when the fog lifts.



hanimmal said:


> America/NATO didn't cause Putin to start slaughtering his neighbors.


Why does the Pope say otherwise?


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 16, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> We're Putin's trolls because we refuse to succumb to war propaganda and psyops. With respect, brother, you're a fucking idiot.


I feel sad for you.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 16, 2022)

So...you view Ukraine as the aggressor here? And that the rest of us (as in countries) as wrong for backing them up? 

I have a hard time seeing things from that perspective. The Russian explanation for going in was less convincing than the US and WMDs. Though...I guess it's worth pointing out a bunch of people in America viewed Iraq and Afghanistan as the aggressors and thought we were justified going in. We are dumb though...do you have any idea how many people think the world's flat? 

I think it's OK to use military force to protect people, but it should be an international body like NATO. It's got flaws, as yeah the US can bully them into whatever, but I think some international consortium to deal with issues is the way to go.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jun 16, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> Why does the Pope say otherwise?


Because he's the leader and defender of a pedophile cult who's opinion on world geopolitical matters is irrelevant.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 16, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> Why does the Pope say otherwise?


The Pope said:
_"What we are seeing is the brutality and ferocity with which this war is being carried out by the troops, generally mercenaries, used by the Russians. The Russians prefer to send in Chechen and Syrian mercenaries."_

He also said:
_"It is also true that the Russians thought it would all be over in a week. But they miscalculated. They encountered a brave people, a people who are struggling to survive and who have a history of struggle."_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> We're Putin's trolls because we refuse to succumb to war propaganda and psyops. With respect, brother, you're a fucking idiot.


You are at civil war and nobody's brother, you are also a paranoid fool, who doesn't even know the simple difference between right and wrong.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> The vast majority of us don't.


Not true, the republican base is all in. Citizens fighting for liberty with guns and guts against big guberment has seduced the majority of them. Vlad has the biggest guberment of them all and wants to reestablish the communist evil empire, it's as easy a sell to them as racism, you don't even need a dog whistle.


----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 16, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> We're Putin's trolls because we refuse to succumb to war propaganda and psyops. With respect, brother, you're a fucking idiot.


You are the one outing yourself as being Putin's troll it seems. I was giving you the benefit of a doubt to just be a useful idiot for them by believing the paid trolls lying spam.






Mirtaz said:


> How very high minded of you. Vlad is going nowhere. The quicker you come to that realization, the less REEEEing you will do when the fog lifts.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the Pope say otherwise?


 Fascist dictators like Putin are going to do what fascist dictators will do.

It is a shame he has hurt the citizens of Russia and the neighboring nations with his brutality so much for so long.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

Well this explains Olaf's trip to Kyiv, perhaps Zell should show him a map of Ukraine's gas and petroleum resources while having a little chat. Hey Olaf, those existing pipelines running over our undeveloped gas fields go to Germany too!


----------



## topcat (Jun 16, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> We're Putin's trolls


You know your place.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

Zell never wore a suit and tie to these meetings, he was in "uniform" and at war. His people and theirs, needed that image and Zell knows his PR! Olaf might be looking for future oil and gas and Ukraine is his and other's best bet, I'm sure something can be arranged for a 2 billion dollar a day future pay off.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

topcat said:


> You know your place.


Putin's useful idiot, like he was Trump's useful idiot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

The EU is not an empire and there are standards for membership, however having Ukraine as an EU member would mean energy self sufficiency for them and a stable supply of gas to Turkey along with 90% of their grain and traffic for their canal. All the ingredients are in there, the supply and close by markets that are in dire need, with much existing infrastructure already in place.

All that stands between the present and this bright shiny future, is the Russian army in Ukraine, which needs to be destroyed and the Russians driven from the country completely, including Crimea. Crimea and the surrounding waters have huge gas reserves and Crimea is the key to controlling the Black sea. Destroying the Russian army as completely as possible will mean less future trouble from them for Ukraine as it develops it's resources and rebuilds.

So a secure energy and military future depends on defeating Russia and upsetting the status quo in central Europe with a historic military victory, while avoiding getting nuked. There are risks, but there are plenty of rewards too and Vlad's blunder in Ukraine made it all possible. Not nearly as many fear the Russian army as did a year ago, many of Russia's neighbors sense their weakness, now that the legend of their mighty army died on the field's of Ukraine.


----------



## printer (Jun 16, 2022)

*Biden told Austin, Blinken to tone down remarks supporting Ukraine: report *
President Biden told Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin and Secretary of State Antony Blinken in April to tone down their rhetoric in supporting Ukraine in its war against Russia, NBC News reported Thursday. 

The pushback reportedly came after the Pentagon chief said the Biden administration wanted Ukraine to win the war against the Kremlin and that the U.S. wanted a weakened Russia that could not launch another attack. Blinken then publicly aligned himself with Austin’s comments, sparking a flurry of news reports. 

“We want to see Russia weakened to the degree that it can’t do the kinds of things that it has done in invading Ukraine,” Austin said at the time after the Cabinet members visited Kyiv.

During a later conference call, Biden told the two officials he thought their remarks went too far and to tone them down, multiple current and former administration officials familiar with the call told NBC. 

One unidentified official told the network that Biden was concerned that Austin’s words could set unrealistic goals and up the chance Washington could get pulled into a direct conflict with Moscow.

“Biden was not happy when Blinken and Austin talked about winning in Ukraine,” one of the sources said. “He was not happy with the rhetoric.” 

After a mismanaged and chaotic attack on Ukraine beginning on Feb. 24, Russia in mid-April consolidated its forces for an attack on the country’s eastern Donbas region. 

The fight has been bloody and is expected to be turn into a protracted war, with President Volodymyr Zelenskyy pleading for more weapons to beat back the incursion and staying firm that that no Ukrainian territory be ceded to Russia. 

But U.S. officials are growing more worried that Ukraine’s views are untenable, saying behind the scenes the Ukrainian president should shift his public position and “dial it back a little bit,” one of seven current U.S. officials, former U.S. officials and European officials told NBC. 

Experts, U.S. and European officials have voiced a belief that Russian President Vladimir Putin will attempt to claim the Donbas and declare it as Russian territory, with Zelenskyy then having to negotiate for peace to end the conflict. 

The Biden administration, meanwhile, has maintained that it will not pressure Kyiv to end the war on any specific terms, and is preparing for a long war. 








Biden told Austin, Blinken to tone down remarks supporting Ukraine: report


President Biden told Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin and Secretary of State Antony Blinken in April to tone down their rhetoric in supporting Ukraine in its war against Russia, NBC News reporte…




thehill.com


----------



## Mirtaz (Jun 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not true, the republican base is all in. Citizens fighting for liberty with guns and guts against big guberment has seduced the majority of them. Vlad has the biggest guberment of them all and wants to reestablish the communist evil empire, it's as easy a sell to them as racism, you don't even need a dog whistle.


Hannity's supporters, perhaps, and any fuckwit dumb enough to listen to Graham and the second coming of McCain, to be sure. The rest of us aren't dumb enough to be fooled into another proxy war. Spin this shit all you like, it doesn't change the fact that you're the ones on the side of Bush, Obama, the Clintons, Soros and the billionaires you all supposedly despise so much, and of course the good old MIC.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

printer said:


> *Biden told Austin, Blinken to tone down remarks supporting Ukraine: report *
> President Biden told Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin and Secretary of State Antony Blinken in April to tone down their rhetoric in supporting Ukraine in its war against Russia, NBC News reported Thursday.
> 
> The pushback reportedly came after the Pentagon chief said the Biden administration wanted Ukraine to win the war against the Kremlin and that the U.S. wanted a weakened Russia that could not launch another attack. Blinken then publicly aligned himself with Austin’s comments, sparking a flurry of news reports.
> ...


Joe's advice amounts to, "speak softly, but carry a big stick", don't give the Russians stuff they can use in their internal propaganda. We don't need a laundry list of arms going to Ukraine or stating war objectives such as destroying the Russian army, that just makes the Russians cautious! They need to think they can still win something, if they fight hard enough and throw enough equipment in.

It's early days, wait another month or two and see where things stand, the same people were probably saying Ukraine wouldn't last a week when the war began. Holding back arms an allowing the Ukrainians to take a pounding, is a way to bring them to the negotiating table, but I see no reason why Uncle Sam would want to get Vlad's ass out of a jam by throttling the Ukrainians. Poland and the eastern NATO members would be freaking out over such a scheme and if you want to bust up NATO, this would be a good way to do it. As I said before, many don't fear Russia as they once did, their legend died on the fields of Ukraine. Then there is all that gas and oil and developing that in peace is something Russians in Ukraine would not allow, Europe needs that gas badly and unless Russia is defeated decisively on the battle field they won't get any.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 16, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> How very high minded of you. Vlad is going nowhere. The quicker you come to that realization, the less REEEEing you will do when the fog lifts.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the Pope say otherwise?


Russia signed a non-aggression treaty with Ukraine. Nothing Ukraine did violated that treaty. Russia violated it when Putin decided to invade Ukraine and overthrow it's democratically elected government. You appeasers seem to think that tyrants deserve to be fed whatever country they want. How about giving Australia to him? I'd be good with him invading Australia, except the US has a mutual defense treaty with Australia just like the do with Ukraine. Agreements like that matter. To me they do. Maybe not to you. The days of might makes right and gunboat politics are in 19th and early 20th century. Wars like the one Russia initiated are bad for everybody including Russia. Ukraine is defending itself. The US is not an aggressor here, we are supporting Ukraine as we agreed in 1994 in order to reduce the nuclear threat. Apparently, it was a mistake to think Russia would honor it's side of the bargain. 









Yes, Russia promised in 1994 to never attack Ukraine if it gave up its nuclear weapons


Ukraine, Russia, the U.S. and the UK signed a 1994 treaty that assured Ukraine it would be safe from attack as long as it gave up its massive stockpile of nukes.




www.verifythis.com





_International leaders called Russia’s invasion of Ukraine illegal immediately after it began, citing a number of international laws and treaties. One of those treaties is the Budapest Memorandum, an agreement made between Ukraine, Russia, the United States and the United Kingdom in 1994. _


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 16, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> Hannity's supporters, perhaps, and any fuckwit dumb enough to listen to Graham and the second coming of McCain, to be sure. The rest of us aren't dumb enough to be fooled into another proxy war. Spin this shit all you like, it doesn't change the fact that you're the ones on the side of Bush, Obama, the Clintons, Soros and the billionaires you all supposedly despise so much, and of course the good old MIC.


So it is now a 'proxy war' (congrats on getting me to regurgitate the word you have been spamming like it is being spun into a new troll narrative) to support your allies who are being attacked by a hostile nation's military?

Weird also how other posts from websites that have pushed Russian propaganda are trying to make it sound like Biden is also going too soft on the bloody dictators. It is almost like there is some kind of trolling attack that is throwing everything they can to try to hurt Biden. It really makes me think that he is onto something.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 16, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> Hannity's supporters, perhaps, and any fuckwit dumb enough to listen to Graham and the second coming of McCain, to be sure. The rest of us aren't dumb enough to be fooled into another proxy war. Spin this shit all you like, it doesn't change the fact that you're the ones on the side of Bush, Obama, the Clintons, Soros and the billionaires you all supposedly despise so much, and of course the good old MIC.


Yes, I side with Obama, the Clintons and Soros.

Republicans suck. As do other authoritarian dictatorships.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 16, 2022)

Eternal420247 said:


> Of course France didn't support the invasion of Iraq. They didn't want the U.S. to know that it illegally provided missiles to Iraq when Iraq was sanctioned.


that's not a joke, luke, some one besides America sold some shady weapons to assholes who used them in a shameful manner....
https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2004/sep/8/20040908-123000-1796r/

https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/politics/2004/10/08/many-helped-iraq-evade-un-sanctions-on-weapons/7517ab25-36dd-46e6-9566-7951213790ba/

https://nypost.com/2004/09/08/axis-of-backstab-france-russia-china-armed-iraq-during-war-book/

https://www.deseret.com/2003/3/7/19708205/iraq-is-resupplying-its-air-force-with-french-parts-officials-say

sorry you can't blame America for everything, gotta spread a little of that haughty sanctimony around...sort of dilutes the righteous indignation, doesn't it?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 16, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> The vast majority of us don't.


speak for yourself. i support it whole heartedly, and a LOT of others do as well...
https://www.pewresearch.org/politics/2022/05/10/americans-concerns-about-war-in-ukraine-wider-conflict-possible-u-s-russia-clash/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 16, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> The only ethnic cleansing going on in the Ukraine is that effected by the Ukrainians against ethnic Russians in the east.


ahh, i see, you're a fucking russia shill...i didn't realize you were a soulless russia supporter who condones raping little girls and old ladies, and carpet bombing apartment buildings, theaters, and maternity hospitals...how dare those fucking Ukrainian nazis elect a Jewish president, and right after having a Jewish prime minister too...because there is nothing nazis do more than elect jews to their governments....and the Ukrainians have only had 30+ years to get to those ethnic russians that are living in their country, if they had wanted them gone, they had plenty of time to get them gone. that's all putin propaganda bullshit and you swallowed it so deep when i take the hook out, you'll swim sideways for a few minutes then float to the top belly up...


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 16, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> The only ethnic cleansing going on in the Ukraine is that effected by the Ukrainians against ethnic Russians in the east.


A citation from a reliable source is required.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 16, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> Hannity's supporters, perhaps, and any fuckwit dumb enough to listen to Graham and the second coming of McCain, to be sure. The rest of us aren't dumb enough to be fooled into another proxy war. Spin this shit all you like, it doesn't change the fact that you're the ones on the side of Bush, Obama, the Clintons, Soros and the billionaires you all supposedly despise so much, and of course the good old MIC.


i could give a flying fuck about who you want to blame. this is a chance to beat a threat to world peace once and for all. if we don't take it, they will continue to cause death and misery across half the world, they will continue to steal the resources and property of their neighbors, they will continue to rape, murder, and steal...that is fucking unacceptable, and if i have to hold george soros' drink while he fucks Hilary in the ass to wipe that threat from the face of the earth, then i'll hold his fucking drink...get where i'm coming from? i'll sacrifice my soul to save a billion other souls from being shit on by russia


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ahh, i see, you're a fucking russia shill...i didn't realize you were a soulless russia supporter who condones raping little girls and old ladies, and carpet bombing apartment buildings, theaters, and maternity hospitals...how dare those fucking Ukrainian nazis elect a Jewish president, and right after having a Jewish prime minister too...because there is nothing nazis do more than elect jews to their governments....and the Ukrainians have only had 30+ years to get to those ethnic russians that are living in their country, if they had wanted them gone, they had plenty of time to get them gone. that's all putin propaganda bullshit and you swallowed it so deep when i take the hook out, you'll swim sideways for a few minutes then float to the top belly up...


When they set the hook it will rip his asshole out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 16, 2022)

https://www.brookings.edu/blog/order-from-chaos/2022/05/24/measuring-the-impact-of-partisanship-on-attitudes-toward-the-us-response-to-the-russia-ukraine-war/

i find this highly interesting, for a couple of reasons. it illustrates how easily people are led by the nose by propaganda, and how little they realize that control exists. it also illustrates how easy it is for pollsters to manipulate the results they get, just by changing the wording of a question to emphasize or de-emphasize one element of the question...it's a good idea for America to help Ukraine, but NOT a good idea for the Biden administration to help Ukraine....it is fucking amazing how easy it is to manipulate weak minded magats


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

I hate to be cynical, but they are Europeans in dire need of oil and gas...  
Now all ya got to do is show a little spine and energy security could be in your near future. If it works out, you won't need all those stock piled weapons anyway with Russia off the table and Ukraine an EU member. It will be come Europe's Texas, we could be creating a monster! For the Russians anyway...


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 16, 2022)

Lucky Luke wakes up..........................stubs his toe on a kitchen chair.......................says Fuck You America!

Drinks his coffee


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jun 16, 2022)

Mirtaz said:


> The vast majority of us don't.


Yes, the Newsmax/OAN crowd is not exactly known for their intellectual prowess


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Lucky Luke wakes up..........................stubs his toe on a kitchen chair.......................says Fuck You America!
> 
> Drinks his coffee


He used to hang around with Julian Assange back in the day. If Uncle Sam lets him go after a squeal deal in exchange for Roger Stone's ass, he can greet him at the airport in Oz. He should bring something to help with anal retentiveness though, cause Julian might need to change his depends in the airport after a long flight from America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

Kinda like the Republican fascists infiltrating the institutions of government in America. Fascist work the same way all over the world. The US senate is like the UN security council with a Russian veto, change is blocked in both places by fascist forces and corruption. They cause most of the shit and refuse to fix the problem, then feed off the ensuing chaos and division, standard operating procedure.

I guess they were expecting some Russian indictments and needed a guy on the inside. Like if Gym Jordan was on the J6 panel, he would have turned into a circus, however Donald didn't want it. Now they can present a clear coherent narrative of events, without constant bullshit and interruption. Donald is defenseless by choice, his choice and now he will pay for that choice. Vlad had choices too and he will pay for his as well.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

This won't end well for the Russians...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

They are not taking these loses for territory, in a tactical sense, they have to be inflicting equal or better losses on the Russians, who are doing most of the attacking. Their guns are in range of the new Ukrainian guns and counter battery radars with drones will allow the Ukrainians to take these guns out. The great bulk of them are firing at Ukrainian real estate and not at Ukrainian guns which are highly mobile, when they fire, they reveal their location for counter battery fire. Often for purposes of sighting and security the Russian guns are in groups, while the Ukrainian guns are dispersed and use fire discipline, shoot and scoot. 

The Ukrainians might have a lot fewer guns, but if every time the Russians fire their's it gets taken out or a group of them do, it can equalize the causality rate a bit where it counts the most. If a Ukrainian crew takes out a few Russian guns a day along with other equipment, a hundred guns can do a lot of damage to the Russian BTGs in a week by stripping away the 8 or nine guns supporting their front. The Ukrainians won't need a tenth the shells the Russians use to do it either, if they are good gunners and have supporting equipment. Every time the Russians fire to destroy a village in the range of these guns and their counter battery radars, they can come under accurate fire almost instantly, so can the Russian C&C when they transmit on radios.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2022)

what in the squirrels happened here last night........


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2022)

oops.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oops.....


Well Russia did cut Germany's gas supply by 60%...

Anybody who thinks this war will be confined to Ukraine or that peace can be negotiated with Putin is nuts. Break their economy and break their army, use Ukraine to do both, give them the arms to break the Russian army and drive them from all of Ukraine. Then give Ukraine the $2 billion a day the Russians used to get from Europe for gas and oil by helping to quickly develop their resources, while leveraging existing transport infrastructure.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well Russia did cut Germany's gas supply by 60%...
> 
> Anybody who thinks this war will be confined to Ukraine or that peace can be negotiated with Putin is nuts. Break their economy and break their army, use Ukraine to do both, give them the arms to break the Russian army and drive them from all of Ukraine. Then give Ukraine the $2 billion a day the Russians used to get from Europe for gas and oil by helping to quickly develop their resources, while leveraging existing transport infrastructure.


looks like Germany is getting prepared 









Germany steps up calls to save energy as Russia reduces gas


BERLIN (AP) — Germany's vice chancellor is stepping up an appeal for the country's residents to save energy after Russia's Gazprom announced significant cuts in natural gas deliveries through a key pipeline.




apnews.com


----------



## printer (Jun 16, 2022)

Put it in the right thread, I am pretty sure you would not mind.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i looked for about 3 hours one day, following link after link...i couldn't find one reliable estimate on how much artillery ammunition they had on hand or could produce on demand.
> but i did find that they can't make anything but basic ballistic, non guided shells. the more advanced guided shells, and air burst munitions, require special fuses and components that the russians are incapable of making.
> so we don't know how many they have, or how many they can make, but they can't make anything but the most basic of ammunition, which reduces their effectiveness and limits their options.
> but...we should take this back to the war thread......


Which is kind of what I have come up with. But right now the Russians are mostly using regular dumb artillery shells to the tune of 60,000 a day

*Russia is hammering Ukraine with up to 60,000 artillery shells and rockets every day*
U.S. and western artillerymen go through extensive training so that they can put unguided rounds on target with their first shots, while the Russians lack a professional artillery corps, Samarov told Task & Purpose. Going back to the Soviet Union, the Russians have viewed artillery as a mass area weapon.

“This sort of saturation of grid squares kilometer by kilometer is very consistent with their doctrinal approach on the use of artillery,” Samarov said. “They very much view artillery as a weapon of mass rather than a weapon of precision. It works particularly well when you’ve got large numbers of personnel that are either conscripted or not particularly well trained.”










Russia is hammering Ukraine with up to 60,000 artillery shells and rockets every day


“Instead of a concrete target, the strikes target an entire neighborhood."




taskandpurpose.com





I doubt they would be running out of them any time soon, or with the equipment to fire them. I have read that their smart munitions may be down to 60%, this does effect them with trying to get pinpoint hits but the Russians have no problem levelling a neighbourhood to take out a target. I do not see the Russians being beaten on the battlefield due to the lack of stuff to shoot at the Ukrainians, more the opposite.


----------



## printer (Jun 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> looks like Germany is getting prepared
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, finally Germany paying a cost to the war.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2022)

little discord shall we say......









Wives of Soldiers in Putin's Army Take to the Street, Demand Answers


A video circulating online shows the alleged wives of Russian soldiers complaining that they haven't heard from their husbands in months.




www.newsweek.com





nothing worse than a woman scorn....js


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Or the “Great Leap Forward”.…


i had to look that one up, thanks baggs.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This won't end well for the Russians...
> 
> View attachment 5150268


the Ukrainians have MORE right to bomb the fuck out of those invading squatters than the Israeli's have ever had to bomb the Palestinians they stole the homes of...those areas should be legitimate targets for Ukraine.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oops.....


that would be AWESOME, russia's LNG field goes up in flames, taking the pipeline with it...all that equipment, all those rubles, all those fucking French and German assholes cut off from giving putin more money to finance the war they seem reluctant to help with...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that would be AWESOME, russia's LNG field goes up in flames, taking the pipeline with it...all that equipment, all those rubles, all those fucking French and German assholes cut off from giving putin more money to finance the war they seem reluctant to help with...


if i were a sabatour, that's where would go to cause havoc...hit the gas fields.....boom..no gas....no money


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 16, 2022)

printer said:


> Put it in the right thread, I am pretty sure you would not mind.
> 
> 
> Which is kind of what I have come up with. But right now the Russians are mostly using regular dumb artillery shells to the tune of 60,000 a day
> ...


if the Ukrainians are getting adequate training, they CAN take those guns out with the new weapon systems they are getting, and never be in range of them, themselves. they sort of have to do that, in order to have a real chance. but even with the range, they would still be in range of russian missiles...of which the russian's have a dwindling supply, but they aren't out of yet. their situation seems to call for constant hit and run strikes. the new systems are supposed to be capable of that, with computers that give quick firing solutions, that can be computed while on the move with data supplied by drones and spotters, finalized when they stop to fire, and then scramble to a new position before they can be hit with return fire. someone, probably diy, posted a youtube vid of a crew doing just that with the new caesar self propelled guns they just got, i think.
i'm not trying to be overly optimistic, just trying to armchair general...but they still have a good chance, it's just going to take them a little longer than i was hoping, which is unfortunate for them.
i just don't understand why we're trickling arms to them...give them what they ask for, train them as quickly as possible, and let them do the job we're too fucking cowardly to do ourselves.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> if i were a sabatour, that's where would go to cause havoc...hit the gas fields.....boom..no gas....no money


Considering the Ukrainian resources and the unique nature of the situation, if Russian gas supplies are cut, then they will come sniveling to Ukraine, guns in hand with their wallets open in the other. However if the American plan is to deceive and destroy Vlad's army and thus their military power by slowly sucking him in, it is logical they would go along. In the current situation I see little alternative for them and there has been complete silence on the topic of Ukrainian oil and gas thus far. Now that they know Ukraine cannot be defeated and could win back it's territory while breaking the Russian army, they will go along and try not to get nuked doing it. I think in the end this is very much another oil war and Europe will let the third world starve to gain energy security, at least some of them would.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2022)

that could be a possibility.......let the russian military establishment get sucked in and draw out this war...the more the more they get sucked in.....

i'm also seeing a lot of russian soldiers quit, saying we've have had enough of this.....

you know last night i had a funny thought......food trucks.....if you want food ,lay down your arms and we'll feed ya...this with the notion they haven't eating for a while..........


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

They must be keeping one of the battle sites in Irpin untouched and not cleaned up, as sort of a museum and safe example to visit west of Kyiv, for foreign bigshots and the press.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

Ukrainian counterattacks exploit Russia’s focus but are stymied by lack of weapons


Over the past several months Russia’s focus on capturing Sievierodonetsk has forced it to pull assets and attention from other positions of attack, giving Ukraine opportunities for tactical counterattacks.Successful Ukrainian offensives have been observed in Kharkiv Oblast as of early




kyivindependent.com





*Ukrainian counterattacks exploit Russia’s focus but are stymied by lack of weapons*

Over the past several months Russia’s focus on capturing Sievierodonetsk has forced it to pull assets and attention from other positions of attack, giving Ukraine opportunities for tactical counterattacks.

Successful Ukrainian offensives have been observed in Kharkiv Oblast as of early May and in Kherson Oblast and the city of Kryvyi Rih over the past several weeks.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that could be a possibility.......let the russian military establishment get sucked in and draw out this war...the more the more they get sucked in.....
> 
> i'm also seeing a lot of russian soldiers quit, saying we've have had enough of this.....
> 
> you know last night i had a funny thought......food trucks.....if you want food ,lay down your arms and we'll feed ya...this with the notion they haven't eating for a while..........


i think after the little old ladies poisoning them with cookies, they might be a little hesitant to take food from eager Ukrainians...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think after the little old ladies poisoning them with cookies, they might be a little hesitant to take food from eager Ukrainians...


i came across a report that farmers are also poisoning cherries too......

got to admit, it a silly idea, but it could work...lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i came across a report that farmers are also poisoning cherries too......
> 
> got to admit, it a silly idea, but it could work...lol


i'd guess you'd have a lot more success poisoning all the available booze...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

That's just America, the lend lease stuff is outside the $40 billion in direct aid. There are 39 other allies and some of them have been very generous with similar compatible weapons systems and other kinds of aid. A lot more is due to arrive over the next couple of months, this is what we know about. Also a switchblade system has a controller and ten drones, so that's 7000 drones, mostly 300s that have been around for awhile. The same might apply to those Phoenix Ghost drones.


----------



## printer (Jun 16, 2022)

Have not been here for a while.
*Ukrainian intelligence announced the receipt of technical documentation of the Crimean bridge*
The Main Intelligence Directorate of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine reported that it had received the technical documentation of the Crimean bridge. Earlier today, Major General of the Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU) Dmitry Marchenko said that the Crimean bridge is a “way to pull up reserves”, so the object can become the number one target for defeat by the Ukrainian military.

“Detailed technical documentation of the Crimean bridge has been received. In particular, we are talking about the technical documentation ''Construction of a transport passage through the Kerch Strait''. Among other things, it has detailed information about the terrain, road surface, bridge piers, anti-landslide structures, entrances and exits and the entire infrastructure of the complex, ”the Main Intelligence Directorate of Ukraine reports in the Telegram channel.

Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said that the Armed Forces of Ukraine will not be able to hit the Crimean bridge. The minister is convinced that Ukraine's plans to destroy the bridge will "completely collapse."








Украинская разведка сообщила о получении техдокументации Крымского моста


Подробнее на сайте




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog






I know how to stop Russia selling its natural gas.

*Canada is negotiating with Germany on equipment for Nord Stream*
Canadian authorities are "actively discussing" with Germany the situation with the equipment for the Nord Stream gas pipeline, a spokesman for the Canadian Ministry of Natural Resources said. The turbines for the gas pipeline are supplied by Siemens and are being repaired in Canada. Because of the sanctions imposed by the Canadian authorities, Siemens is not yet able to pick up the turbines.

"The Government of Canada is actively discussing with Germany the turbines in question and we are working to reach a solution," an unnamed spokesman for Canada's Minister of Natural Resources said in a statement (quoted by Reuters ). What measures can be taken to resolve the situation is not specified.

This week, Gazprom has already stopped two turbines at Nord Stream. Because of this, gas pipeline delivery dropped by 100 million cubic meters. m per day. Siemens Energy told Kommersant that, for technical reasons, the repair of used aviation gas turbines can only be made in Montreal. Canada regards them as dual-use goods and refuses to return them to Russia due to sanctions against Gazprom. The Permanent Representative of the Russian Federation to the EU Vladimir Chizhov believes that Nord Stream can be stopped. The head of Gazprom, Alexei Miller , said that there are no ways to solve the problem yet.








Канада ведет переговоры с Германией по оборудованию для «Северного потока»


Подробнее на сайте




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog





*The Ministry of Defense of Ukraine revealed a plan to seize the Crimea*
Ukraine plans to seize Crimea with US-supplied weapons. This was stated by the Minister of Defense of Ukraine Oleksiy Reznikov.

“We are going to liberate all territories, everything, including Crimea,” Reznikov said in an interview with CNN. “Crimea is a strategic goal for Ukraine… But we will move step by step,” he added. In his opinion, weapons supplied by the United States will help Ukraine implement its plans.

According to the head of the military department, the first step to seize Crimea will be to stabilize the situation on the ground to prevent further losses against the Russian army. In the second stage, the Ukrainian authorities intend to push the Russian troops back to their positions before the start of the special operation on February 24. And only after that, the Ukrainian side is ready to discuss with the leaders of the allied states the possibility of transferring Crimea under the control of Ukraine.








В Минобороны Украины раскрыли план по захвату Крыма


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Macron: Western countries decided to stop supplying weapons to Kyiv*
Western countries have agreed among themselves not to supply Ukraine with certain types of weapons, including attack aircraft and tanks. This was announced by French President Emmanuel Macron.

“You are talking about an unofficial agreement, but this is almost the official position of NATO partners that we are helping Ukraine defend itself, but we are not going to war with Russia. Therefore, we have agreed not to supply certain weapons, such as attack aircraft or tanks," Macron said, according to the Ukrinform agency (blocked in the Russian Federation). He added that the Ukrainian authorities are aware of this agreement.

Earlier, The New York Times published an article stating that Western weapons supplied to Ukraine sometimes do more harm than good. It is also said that concern is caused by the damage that is caused to the West in connection with the supply of weapons. Thus, in particular, the economies of European countries are suffering, in some states high inflation has appeared and energy prices have jumped, and citizens of such states have begun to show more dissatisfaction.








Макрон: страны Запада решили прекратить поставлять оружие Киеву


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Lavrov: Russia did not invade Ukraine, but announced the NVO*
Russia did not invade Ukraine, but announced a special operation, since the Russian authorities had no choice. This was stated by Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov in an interview with BBC Russia

“We did not invade Ukraine. They announced a special military operation when we had no way left to explain to the West that it is engaged in criminal activities, drawing Ukraine into NATO, cherishing, patronizing and nurturing the neo-Nazi regime, whose president V.A. Zelensky said back in September 2021 (did you not inform your viewers about this?) that if someone feels like a Russian person in Ukraine, let him leave for Russia, ”Lavrov said. The text of his statement is published on the agency's website.

According to him, the Ukrainian regime is attacking civilians and cities with Western weapons, “just like they did in 2014, […] when they bombed the center of Luhansk from aircraft, when they burned 50 people in Odessa,” he recalled. He also spoke about the case when a CNN correspondent reported to Zelensky that the Azov Regiment (recognized as an extremist organization and banned in Russia) was included in the lists of extremist organizations in some countries of the world, the minister recalled. “Zelensky shrugged his shoulders and said that they have many such battalions and regiments, and they are what they are,” Lavrov concluded.








Лавров: Россия не вторгалась на Украину, а объявила СВО


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

So let's say the Ukrainians have 6000 switchblade 300's and used a thousand of them training operators and taking out Russians while doing it. So when offensive operations begin in earnest and they have 5000 killer drones left and can use a couple hundred of the switchblade 600's for the armor per attack. So they pick a place they want to break through the Russian lines and defensive layers, a tough dug in nut to crack, but an important target. First they soften it up with commercial drones dropping small bombs day and night. Next they pound the defensive positions with accurate artillery fire. Then the tanks and infantry move in and the Russians left come out of their bunkers into the trenches, as the switchblade 300's swarm them until your troops are at the edges of their positions. Switchblades can be waved off and sent to an alternate target, so they can do close work with the infantry too and take out machine guns and anti tank weapons. The artillery in the rear supporting them and neighboring BTGs and C&C headquarters would be destroyed before the attack began using MLRS, tube artillery or drones.

I'm sure military commanders are thinking of how to integrate these new weapons and technology into creative ways to attack dug in defensive positions and trench lines while taking a minimum of casualties. Small commercial drones can wear them down while they get around to attacking them. When the try to kill the drone operator baiting them with artillery strikes, the counter battery radars take out the guns in the rear doing the shooting, in preparation for the main attack. Air power and armor made trenches and defensive positions obsolete, Javelins and manpads made them somewhat viable, if you maneuver out from under the artillery and the onslaught of tanks and artillery shells. If you put drones and highly accurate artillery strikes into the picture, you bring back tactical air in a novel way, both to target the positions for strikes and to drop small bombs or grenades on them. Finally they can be used to swarm defensive trenches, when they emerge from their bunkers or reposition, with suicide drones, right up until your troops are on top of them.


----------



## printer (Jun 16, 2022)

*Russia Pounds Ukraine With ‘World’s Most Powerful’ 2S7M Malka Artillery Guns As War Enters Critical Stage*
*As Russia’s Ukraine offensive completes a month, the war has not only remained inconclusive but also deadlier with each passing day. In the face of stiff resistance from Ukrainian troops and civilians, the Russian Army has resorted to the use of artillery shelling on key cities, which according to reports, include civilian areas.*
As both sides make extensive use of artillery to suppress the enemy position, the most lethal gun in either side’s arsenal is the Soviet-era 203 mm self-propelled 2S7 howitzer, which is purportedly also the most powerful gun in the world.

The 2S7 howitzer combines a 203 mm 2A44 gun with a tracked chassis featuring all-welded steel armor. The design came from the Kirov Factory in the 1960s and it entered service with the Soviet army in 1976.









A Rundown Of Russia's Arsenal Of Artillery That Could Wreak Havoc On Ukraine's Cities


We keep hearing about Russia's huge artillery force that could devastate Ukraine's cities. Here is a breakdown of the weapons that make up that force.




www.thedrive.com





More to the list of what the Russians have on the page.


----------



## printer (Jun 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So let's say the Ukrainians have 6000 switchblade 300's and used a thousand of them training operators and taking out Russians while doing it. So when offensive operations begin in earnest and they have 5000 killer drones left and can use a couple hundred of the switchblade 600's for the armor per attack. So they pick a place they want to break through the Russian lines and defensive layers, a tough dug in nut to crack, but an important target. First they soften it up with commercial drones dropping small bombs day and night. Next they pound the defensive positions with accurate artillery fire. Then the tanks and infantry move in and the Russians left come out of their bunkers into the trenches, as the switchblade 300's swarm them until your troops are at the edges of their positions. Switchblades can be waved off and sent to an alternate target, so they can do close work with the infantry too and take out machine guns and anti tank weapons. The artillery in the rear supporting them and neighboring BTGs and C&C headquarters would be destroyed before the attack began using MLRS, tube artillery or drones.
> 
> I'm sure military commanders are thinking of how to integrate these new weapons and technology into creative ways to attack dug in defensive positions and trench lines while taking a minimum of casualties. Small commercial drones can wear them down while they get around to attacking them. When the try to kill the drone operator baiting them with artillery strikes, the counter battery radars take out the guns in the rear doing the shooting, in preparation for the main attack. Air power and armor made trenches and defensive positions obsolete, Javelins and manpads made them somewhat viable, if you maneuver out from under the artillery and the onslaught of tanks and artillery shells. If you put drones and highly accurate artillery strikes into the picture, you bring back tactical air in a novel way, both to target the positions for strikes and to drop small bombs or grenades on them. Finally they can be used to swarm defensive trenches, when they emerge from their bunkers or reposition, with suicide drones, right up until your troops are on top of them.


Fuck, winning the war is so easy. Wonder why they don't call up our armchair generals?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

printer said:


> Fuck, winning the war is so easy. Wonder why they don't call up our armchair generals?


I'm sure the young bucks at west point and other military academies are writing up papers on this shit now. New technology can sometimes transform how wars are fought, like new battery technology and robust green new grids can transform automobiles. I dunno if the Ukrainians are using drones like I described in a hypothetical future attack, but they have 7000 switchblades to experiment with. 

It's like that with the war news, we have opinions and educated guesses about the strategy and resources each side has and their effectiveness. Lloyd Austin did say they are giving them what they need for the job at hand. If we can help in a clandestine way for the Ukrainians to destroy the bridge at Kerch, I think something would be arranged for instance. It would sure piss off Vlad, that was his pet project, to project power over the Black sea and onto the doorstep of the Balkans, including Moldovia.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 16, 2022)

That sounds cool - I would totally pay .

*It’s Budzbuddha Bitch ! …….* whistle sound ……… BOOM ! * ( * Wilhelm scream )


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 16, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia Pounds Ukraine With ‘World’s Most Powerful’ 2S7M Malka Artillery Guns As War Enters Critical Stage*
> *As Russia’s Ukraine offensive completes a month, the war has not only remained inconclusive but also deadlier with each passing day. In the face of stiff resistance from Ukrainian troops and civilians, the Russian Army has resorted to the use of artillery shelling on key cities, which according to reports, include civilian areas.*
> As both sides make extensive use of artillery to suppress the enemy position, the most lethal gun in either side’s arsenal is the Soviet-era 203 mm self-propelled 2S7 howitzer, which is purportedly also the most powerful gun in the world.
> 
> ...


they have to have the men to operate those vehicles...they'll do little good with no one to drive them, load them, fire them, maintain them. the more men russia loses, the less of those weapons are of any use. i'm not suggesting that the Ukrainians won't make a horrible sacrifice, but i think they fight smarter, give ground when they need to, and lose less men and equipment over all than the russians do, while training willing recruits and getting more weapons from their allies. will that be enough? i think so, if they get enough equipment, fast enough.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they have to have the men to operate those vehicles...they'll do little good with no one to drive them, load them, fire them, maintain them. the more men russia loses, the less of those weapons are of any use. i'm not suggesting that the Ukrainians won't make a horrible sacrifice, but i think they fight smarter, give ground when they need to, and lose less men and equipment over all than the russians do, while training willing recruits and getting more weapons from their allies. will that be enough? i think so, if they get enough equipment, fast enough.


It's probably what the MLRSs are for, also a 155mm extended range or GPS Excalibur round could reach them, if they could get close enough. I'm sure they know where they all are and such a dangerous item would be tracked. Also military drones of various kinds can take them out.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You can't have true socialism without true freedom and the fight for freedom must be won first. Do you live in a free country? If so why? What makes it a free, even if it is an imperfect nation?


A free society is Anarchy.

What makes Australia such a great country to live in? Three things i think.

1: Abundance of food and water. Although some parts of the country are overpopulated and has outgrown the water reserve's.
2: A people's political party. Labor is and always has been the people's party and is the largest political party in Australia.
3: Compulsory voting. Once a person chooses to vote they are expected to for life. Which means voting is made very easy and the will of the majority is heard. This means that the citizens get things- Like Universal health, decent min wages, Employer paid superannuation, paid sick leave, paid 4 weeks holidays, Paid long service leave, Paid maternity leave, etc etc. It also means we don't have the massive poverty and gang violence and homelessness that some countries have.

I think those three simple things has made us not just a true democracy rather than a republic like the US but healthy, richer and with more free time to pursue interests rather than work. Because we are expected to vote politics is a normal daily subject and is talked and debated about rather freely wherever we go so we don't tend to use insults as points, in fact as the saying goes the first to insult loses. We obviously have far less censorship than the majority of countries. We also are a fairly modern country in regard to infrastructure so we don't have the failing and falling down infrastructure that everyone says America has for eg, and obviously we are a much, much safer country than the majority. We haven't the infrastructure as modern as say Japan, China and United Arab Emirates nor quiet as safe but we are not that far behind them either considering our size and GDP. We don't raise scared children. People are encouraged to speak their mind no matter their age.

We also like a drink and rum was a currency.
Former Australian Prime Minister Bob Hawke was previously the world record holder for the fastest drinking of a yard of beer, when he downed a sconce pot in eleven seconds as part of a traditional Oxford college penalty.


What makes Canada a great place? The French influence must contribute?
You guys are connected at the hip with four nuclear powers which is interesting.


----------



## printer (Jun 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they have to have the men to operate those vehicles...they'll do little good with no one to drive them, load them, fire them, maintain them. the more men russia loses, the less of those weapons are of any use. i'm not suggesting that the Ukrainians won't make a horrible sacrifice, but i think they fight smarter, give ground when they need to, and lose less men and equipment over all than the russians do, while training willing recruits and getting more weapons from their allies. will that be enough? i think so, if they get enough equipment, fast enough.


Sure they need the men. But it seems the Russians have enough as they are pounding the heck out of the Ukrainians. I don't want to see the Ukrainians lose ground but hate to think more men are being killed unnecessarily. They need the guns yesterday.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> A free society is Anarchy.
> 
> What makes Australia such a great country to live in? Three things i think.
> 
> ...


Canada is a multicultural society and a parliamentary democracy like Australia, the difference between us and America is we have a better form of democracy that more closely follows the will of the people. It does not matter if the symbolic head is a queen or a president, the power is in parliament and majority rules there. We currently have a liberal minority government which ran left of our left party the NDP on many issues, we have Tories too, they are a curse all must bear. If the liberals, NDP and Greens did not split the vote, the country would be over 2/3s left of center. Like Australia we are in bilateral defense agreements with the USA and are in NATO too, we gave up on nukes long ago.

The French are a bonus, conquered by the British, but then the American revolution and French revolutions happened shortly after. The Brits learned a thing or two and cut deals with Quebec in exchange for loyalty to the crown that guaranteed, self government, freedom of religion, language, education and civil law. There was a separatist movement in the 60 & 70s, but it died out as conditions improved and institutional bigotry disappeared, while bilingualism became federal policy. No country these days can hold together by force of arms, not even America, it has to be by the will of the people, self determination.

The Atlantic charter was signed in sight of my parents village in Newfoundland, it founded the UN and the four basic freedoms, the right of self determination among them. The old imperialist Winston Churchill signed the death warrant of imperialism and in 20 years the British empire was almost gone, less than 10 years after India and Pakistan were independent. It is imperialism and self determination that are the main issues in Ukraine and with Russia in general, it is still an empire internally and cannot become a liberal democracy as constituted.

America is a semi democratic country where a minority rule, or can veto meaningful change and that minority is turning fascist. The house is gerrymandered, the senate represents geography, not people and on top of that 60% is required to get any thing passed. The presidency is not by a simple majority either and is not even democratically elected. These kinds of countries are at greatest risk for turning authoritarian, the semi democracies. The courts have been politicized and corrupted and the law is used as a bludgeon against minorities in many places, an instrument of cold civil war on racial minorities motivated by hate in many states.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 17, 2022)

Alleged Russian spy attempted to infiltrate the International Criminal Court as an intern, say Dutch authorities | CNN


Dutch authorities say they have thwarted an attempt by a Russian spy to gain access to the International Criminal Court (ICC) by posing as an intern.




edition.cnn.com





trying to see what the Hague has got on u huh.........


----------



## Sativied (Jun 17, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> A free society is Anarchy.
> 
> What makes Australia such a great country to live in? Three things i think.
> 
> ...


I don't agree at all with the first line but had to like your post cause I love Australia and agree with most points. Other countries too have those things in your third item but without compulsory voting though. You guys do have excellent and ridiculously affordable pub food that looks and tastes like 5-star restaurant food in Europe but in large portions. Also agree with the infrastructure being great (in NSW anyway), still shocked at the low rates for modern train rides.

Abundance of water though? Yeah and the floods are getting more frequent and worse. Australia has very poor fresh water management, decades behind some other countries. Mind-boggling at times. One moment you got floods, the next drought causes dead kangaroos, cattle and wipes out forests in the same spots. Need more canals, much bigger dams, and do a much better job at managing rivers, lakes, and the Great Artesian Basin.

Germany is under scrutiny cause they say one thing and then do another while they have the power to make a huge difference. Your bombing comment is just emotion-fueled anti-americanism / trolling. "as the saying goes the first to insult loses"...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 17, 2022)

and there goes another botnet........buh bye









U.S., partners dismantle Russian hacking 'botnet,' Justice Dept says


Law enforcement in the United States, Germany, the Netherlands and Britain dismantled a global network of internet-connected devices that had been hacked by Russian cyber criminals and used for malicious purposes, the U.S. Justice Department said on Thursday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 17, 2022)

it seems there ARE still russians who qualify as human beings, their voice is just being drowned out by both their own government, and the trolls they have to share their country with....sounds kind of familiar, doesn't it?
https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/exclusive-pioneering-russian-journalist-sells-nobel-peace-medal-ukraine-2022-06-17/


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it seems there ARE still russians who qualify as human beings, their voice is just being drowned out by both their own government, and the trolls they have to share their country with....sounds kind of familiar, doesn't it?
> https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/exclusive-pioneering-russian-journalist-sells-nobel-peace-medal-ukraine-2022-06-17/


it does........


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

*'Russia has lost lots of equipment, large numbers of troops for relatively limited gains'*
1,615 views Jun 17, 2022 Former BBC Former Defence & Diplomatic Correspondent Jonathan Marcus tells #TimesRadio that whilst Russia hold some gains, their efforts are failing expectations.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537677492433170433
interesting.....gonna arrest russian for fighting against the RA and give them a 20yr sentence.....this is not gonna go so well.....


----------



## myke (Jun 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Canada is a multicultural society and a parliamentary democracy like Australia, the difference between us and America is we have a better form of democracy that more closely follows the will of the people. It does not matter if the symbolic head is a queen or a president, the power is in parliament and majority rules there. We currently have a liberal minority government which ran left of our left party the NDP on many issues, we have Tories too, they are a curse all must bear. If the liberals, NDP and Greens did not split the vote, the country would be over 2/3s left of center. Like Australia we are in bilateral defense agreements with the USA and are in NATO too, we gave up on nukes long ago.
> 
> The French are a bonus, conquered by the British, but then the American revolution and French revolutions happened shortly after. The Brits learned a thing or two and cut deals with Quebec in exchange for loyalty to the crown that guaranteed, self government, freedom of religion, language, education and civil law. There was a separatist movement in the 60 & 70s, but it died out as conditions improved and institutional bigotry disappeared, while bilingualism became federal policy. No country these days can hold together by force of arms, not even America, it has to be by the will of the people, self determination.
> 
> ...


Its the liberals that are the curse, well and Quebec also.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537677492433170433
> interesting.....gonna arrest russian for fighting against the RA and give them a 20yr sentence.....this is not gonna go so well.....


The danger is it could spread among the Russians and one day they could occupy a piece of Russia next door to eastern Ukraine. There are Belarusians fighting for Ukraine too and a resistance movement inside Belarus. A couple of years down the road could see Belarus aligned with Ukraine against Russia as western buffer states and energy suppliers, those gas fields in Ukraine extend into southern Belarus too. Russia keep it all undeveloped or from being developed so they could sell their gas to Europe, both Ukraine and Belarus were screwed for decades by Putin so he could lock Germany in as a customer.

It's not just about idealism, anti imperialism and liberal democracy, there are very sound economic and geopolitical factors involved here too. Between Ukraine and Belarus they could be sitting on several trillion cubic meters of NG and plenty of oil. That gives the more self centered Europeans, plenty of incentive to back Ukraine and get on board any clever plan to to destroy the Russian army and remove them as a threat. It will cost Ukrainian blood, might starve millions and risks nuclear war, but it is what it is. It might also be the real reason Ukraine gets into the EU, by jumping the line, that and the EU cashing in on rebuilding and post war prosperity in Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

One can only imagine what a future regime might face in Russia with a largely destroyed army driven from Ukraine and a revolution in Belarus they were powerless to stop, with their economy on the rocks by then. Rapid oil and gas development in these countries would mean the money Russia made everyday from gas and oil would go to Ukraine and Belarus, leveraging the existing pipeline infrastructure. A couple of billion euros a day would mean a lot of rapid prosperity in Russian speaking countries, right next door to a piss poor Russia under the sanctions shithouse. Especially if that good life and liberty were broadcast into Russia from the borders of those places, in Russian by Russians. It would make life very uncomfortable for any heirs to Putin who also had shitty paranoid ideas and an authoritarian regime. All the young brains in Russia would end up in Belarus or Ukraine, soaking up the big bucks and liberal democratic ideas.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

*Boris Johnson on visit in Kyiv: Speaks on Ukraine's defense issues with Volodymyr Zelenskyy*
2,067 views Jun 17, 2022 The UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson and President of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelenskyy hold a meeting in Kyiv. They spoke on the Ukraine’s security and defense issues. The main topic of negotiations is the importance of providing Ukraine with heavy weapons and air defense systems. Thus, Ukraine will be able to defend itself against Russia’s aggression. The United Kingdom strongly supports Ukraine both militarily and financially. Volodymyr Zelenskyy noted that sanctions pressure on Russia must be increased and all the losses inflicted on Ukraine must be compensated by Russia. The UK Prime Minister and President of Ukraine discussed practical steps of pressure on the aggressor state.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

*Heavy Weapons to Ukraine: Heavy Metal & Rock 'n' Roll*
31,679 views Premiered 5 hours ago Colonel Markus Reisner on the delivery of heavy weaponry to Ukraine.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 17, 2022)

myke said:


> Its the liberals that are the curse, well and Quebec also.


While it's true the Liberals suck the Cons suck a lot more and are going the way of Trump up here more and more.

Time the NDP had a go at f'n up our country. Oh for a leader like Layton again!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

*CAN UKRAINE FIND A 'CURE' FOR RUSSIAN ARTILLERY ADVANTAGE IN UKRAINE? || 2022*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5150726


https://www.cnn.com/2022/06/17/politics/nerd-warriors-treasury-department-sanctions-economic-war-russia/index.html

that's actually worth reading, check it out


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 17, 2022)

Sativied said:


> I don't agree at all with the first line but had to like your post cause I love Australia and agree with most points. Other countries too have those things in your third item but without compulsory voting though. You guys do have excellent and ridiculously affordable pub food that looks and tastes like 5-star restaurant food in Europe but in large portions. Also agree with the infrastructure being great (in NSW anyway), still shocked at the low rates for modern train rides.
> 
> Abundance of water though? Yeah and the floods are getting more frequent and worse. Australia has very poor fresh water management, decades behind some other countries. Mind-boggling at times. One moment you got floods, the next drought causes dead kangaroos, cattle and wipes out forests in the same spots. Need more canals, much bigger dams, and do a much better job at managing rivers, lakes, and the Great Artesian Basin.
> 
> Germany is under scrutiny cause they say one thing and then do another while they have the power to make a huge difference. Your bombing comment is just emotion-fueled anti-americanism / trolling. "as the saying goes the first to insult loses"...


Laws mean that a person is not free to do as they wish. Anarchy is a free society. Not one id like to live in.
I'm not sure another country does have all those. None i can think of off the top of my head. Anyone?
Aussies do love a good pub meal, good coffee and food in general. We are lucky with the amount of good food we produce and good chefs are treated nearly like rock stars.
Floods provide water to the interior and the many inland lakes that birds flock to that only see water every few years. They also clean out rivers and creeks and gully's along with estuaries. Often managing huge natural events is not good for the many living things, both animal and flora and fauna that has survived for tens if not thousands or hundreds of thousands of years. People have been living in OZ for 60,000 plus years and we know the flood areas but people still choose to live there. The Murray Darling is badly managed and perhaps the worst managed river in Australia. Three states who just do nothing but argue about the water.

When i lived in the Kimberly the wet season floods would travel hundreds of kilometers over the plains and when they meet the 10 meter ocean tides (2nd largest tides in the world) the spread was crazy. Was amazing watching what was dessert and just dry red dirt becoming a wet lake and/or ocean for as far as the eye can see.

Not sure how my last comment was anti American. Its something we get taught in English when we do debating back in school. Im sure everyone would of learnt something similar.

I'll leave you with a Poem. If your not into poems then the last two paragraphs is worth reading.

*My Country – I love a sunburnt country*
The love of field and coppice,
Of green and shaded lanes.
Of ordered woods and gardens
Is running in your veins,
Strong love of grey-blue distance
Brown streams and soft, dim skies
I know but cannot share it,
My love is otherwise.

I love a sunburnt country,
A land of sweeping plains,
Of ragged mountain ranges,
Of drought and flooding rains.
I love her far horizons,
I love her jewel-sea,
Her beauty and her terror –
The wide brown land for me!

A stark white ring-barked forest
All tragic to the moon,
The sapphire-misted mountains,
The hot gold hush of noon.
Green tangle of the brushes,
Where lithe lianas coil,
And orchids deck the tree-tops
And ferns the warm dark soil.

Core of my heart, my country!
Her pitiless blue sky,
When sick at heart, around us
We see the cattle die –
But then the grey clouds gather,
And we can bless again
The drumming of an army,
The steady, soaking rain.

Core of my heart, my country!
Land of the Rainbow Gold,
For flood and fire and famine,
She pays us back threefold –
Over the thirsty paddocks,
Watch, after many days,
The filmy veil of greenness
That thickens as we gaze.

*Dorothea Mackellar*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2022/06/17/politics/nerd-warriors-treasury-department-sanctions-economic-war-russia/index.html
> 
> that's actually worth reading, check it out


I read it and since it was CNN posted an image of the headline.

Sanctions take awhile to bite, but bite they will, first it will kill the airline industry, then the automotive, then the Rail industry and Russia will be fucked. Spare parts are required for everything and the modern Russia we see in videos was mostly bought from the west with oil money and everything from traffic lights to elevators and industrial equipment will need parts and consumables. They don't use steam locomotives and can't make them or diesel ones without a lot of foreign components. There are no more plain bearings for rail equipment, the rollers and components of the wheel bearings for the trains are made abroad, the welders in the shops are full of electronic components and need maintenance and components and welding wire imported from abroad.

Sanctions take time, but in the meantime Russia will fall apart from lack of spares, since they don't make much and their oil is far from China and they can't sell enough that way. If Ukraine steals their European gas and oil markets they are really fucked. China could help them keep their railroads alive with Chinese locomotives and perhaps bearing components, but I'm not sure they use the same railway gauge, Russia's is wider than the west's.


----------



## Sativied (Jun 17, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'll leave you with a Poem. If your not into poems then the last two paragraphs is worth reading.


 A little over two years ago a receptionist in Mudgee wanted to convince me it was the same (floods, bushfires) as 100 years ago and nothing to do with climate change. He brought up an old poem as if it was evidence. I thought it had a bridge in it though. Two days later hundreds of miles south I saw it being parroted with the same look republicans get when they think they get to “own the libs”? True story. What are the odds… well, I’m thinking pretty big. I’m thinking climate change disaster deniers don’t have any good arguments and that poem hasn’t had as many readers in the past 2 years as it has in it’s entire existence before that. That or Australians are really into poems. 

I just wanted to bust your balls a little over the “abundance of water” comment… People in Africa have been miserable at many times for thousands of years too, surely they wrote songs and poems about famine and drought too, maybe some paintings in caves. Doesn’t make a it a good excuse to not deal with it today, especially when it’s getting worse and more frequent.



Lucky Luke said:


> Not sure how my last comment was anti American. Its something we get taught in English when we do debating back in school. Im sure everyone would of learnt something similar.


I saw you posted something about anti-intellectualism earlier, an article that mentioned Richard Hofstadter, a topic and name I brought ‘a couple of times’ here on RIU over the past decade. The root of all evil, especially in the US. Trump and Putin supporters, most republicans in general, climate change deniers, QAnon, are extreme examples. So it would be great if you know I know you know what I mean without me having to quote things you posted. 



Lucky Luke said:


> Laws mean that a person is not free to do as they wish. Anarchy is a free society. Not one id like to live in.


Lawlessness doesn’t mean every person is free to do as they wish either. Pretty sure anarchy effectively means everyone becomes someone’s bitch in a non-democratic non-regulated way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | We pushed them Back near Izum*


----------



## injinji (Jun 17, 2022)

This is going to make things sticky.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

*Fmr. Amb. To Ukraine Bill Taylor: War In Ukraine ‘Probably Goes Into Next Year’*
6,254 views Jun 17, 2022 Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Bill Taylor joins Meet the Press NOW to discuss the latest on the war in Ukraine, and the impact of sanctions on the Putin regime.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Laws mean that a person is not free to do as they wish. Anarchy is a free society. Not one id like to live in.


You have a skewed understanding of anarchy.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 18, 2022)

Sativied said:


> A little over two years ago a receptionist in Mudgee wanted to convince me it was the same (floods, bushfires) as 100 years ago and nothing to do with climate change. He brought up an old poem as if it was evidence. I thought it had a bridge in it though. Two days later hundreds of miles south I saw it being parroted with the same look republicans get when they think they get to “own the libs”? True story. What are the odds… well, I’m thinking pretty big. I’m thinking climate change disaster deniers don’t have any good arguments and that poem hasn’t had as many readers in the past 2 years as it has in it’s entire existence before that. That or Australians are really into poems.
> 
> I just wanted to bust your balls a little over the “abundance of water” comment… People in Africa have been miserable at many times for thousands of years too, surely they wrote songs and poems about famine and drought too, maybe some paintings in caves. Doesn’t make a it a good excuse to not deal with it today, especially when it’s getting worse and more frequent.
> 
> ...


I like the Mudgee area.
No idea why you wanted to bust my balls about an abundance of water, i think in my original post i covered it OK in a couple sentences.
I don't seem to meet any climate change deniers. I'm in a rural state though so daily weather record keeping is a fairly common practice and records go back a few generations.
My state is now carbon negative. One of only a three places in the world- which is pretty exciting.

Heres a pic of Ularu (Ayres rock) that most wouldn't see. 

I like poems but if you dont heres a couple songs.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 18, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> You have a skewed understanding of anarchy.


Not just me.
What is the simple meaning of anarchy?


absence of government

Definition of anarchy

1a : *absence of government*. b : a state of lawlessness or political disorder due to the absence of governmental authority the city's descent into anarchy. c : a utopian society of individuals who enjoy* complete freedom *without government.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Not just me.
> What is the simple meaning of anarchy?
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe go a bit beyond the most simplistic dictionary explanation.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 18, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Maybe go a bit beyond the most simplistic dictionary explanation.


Why would you want to make a definition more complicated for?

Lets make this much simpler. What is your definition of Anarchy?


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Why would you want to make a definition more complicated for?
> 
> Lets make this much simpler. What is your definition of Anarchy?


Jesus fuck. Go read or be dumb.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 18, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Jesus fuck. Go read or be dumb.


That doesn't sound like much of a definition.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 18, 2022)

Sad. War way over there and we have body bags here.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 18, 2022)

injinji said:


> This is going to make things sticky.


good, things need to get sticky...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Not just me.
> What is the simple meaning of anarchy?
> 
> 
> ...


first definition, spot on, a descent into hell where the strongest rule and the weak do what they're told or pay the consequences.
second definition, in your fucking fantasies...there is no utopian society to be had on this planet till we all evolve a lot more than we have so far, especially with no supervision.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Not just me.
> What is the simple meaning of anarchy?
> 
> 
> ...


In Greek, Utopia means nowhere, but it's actually Latin and coined by Thomas Moore.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2022)

In a nutshell, here's how ya solve yer problem, get off yer asses and start shoveling weapons and ammo into Ukraine, so that they can quickly defeat, destroy and drive the Russians from Ukraine, then start on Belarus to finish off whatever is left of Vlad's conventional forces. Use propaganda and the Belarus forces fighting for Ukraine to cause political change there and Ukraine supports the new regime. All the while, as quietly as you can develop Ukrainian NG and oil where you can until the Russian threat is gone. Make Ukraine and Belarus your energy suppliers while you go green new grid over the next couple of decades. In a decade there won't be nearly as much demand for gasoline as today, cars are going EV.

So it takes some spine and some sacrifice to attain a larger goal, same as the rest of life, nothing new. Figure out a way to get through the winter while solving your long term problems with energy, petrochemical feed stock and with the Russian conventional military threat. Ukraine winning this war and developing their oil and NG resources would turbocharge the EU economies too, with massive business and employment opportunities.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








‘Our product, our rules’: Russia sends alarm bells ringing over Europe’s winter gas supplies


Fears of a winter gas shortage are driven by the risk of a full supply disruption to the EU — which receives roughly 40% of its gas via Russian pipelines.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## CCGNZ (Jun 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In a nutshell, here's how ya solve yer problem, get off yer asses and start shoveling weapons and ammo into Ukraine, so that they can quickly defeat, destroy and drive the Russians from Ukraine, then start on Belarus to finish off whatever is left of Vlad's conventional forces. Use propaganda and the Belarus forces fighting for Ukraine to cause political change there and Ukraine supports the new regime. All the while, as quietly as you can develop Ukrainian NG and oil where you can until the Russian threat is gone. Make Ukraine and Belarus your energy suppliers while you go green new grid over the next couple of decades. In a decade there won't be nearly as much demand for gasoline as today, cars are going EV.
> 
> So it takes some spine and some sacrifice to attain a larger goal, same as the rest of life, nothing new. Figure out a way to get through the winter while solving your long term problems with energy, petrochemical feed stock and with the Russian conventional military threat. Ukraine winning this war and developing their oil and NG resources would turbocharge the EU economies too, with massive business and employment opportunities.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Not sure if Ukraine has the manpower to ever go on the offensive in Donbass,that requires at least a 3-1 ratio of attacker vs. defender,all Russian gains have been dug in and fortified,Western systems are taking to long when considering the transport and training required,Putin smartened up and went retro to old school Russian overwhelming artillery tactics over a smaller less ambitious front once it was realized Russia lacks the skill for integrated modern warfare that the West so expertly conducts,It's a shit sandwich dilemna as any Russian territorial gains are unacceptable and only reward a brutal war criminal autocrat if Ukraine ends up signing an agreement that cedes more territory to the FKhead,however I don't know how Ukraine can ever muster the manpower and resources to EVER evict Russian forces from the pre 2014 borders, unfortunately that's beginning to look like a pipe dream IMO.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 18, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Not sure if Ukraine has the manpower to ever go on the offensive in Donbass,that requires at least a 3-1 ratio of attacker vs. defender,all Russian gains have been dug in and fortified,Western systems are taking to long when considering the transport and training required,Putin smartened up and went retro to old school Russian overwhelming artillery tactics over a smaller less ambitious front once it was realized Russia lacks the skill for integrated modern warfare that the West so expertly conducts,It's a shit sandwich dilemna as any Russian territorial gains are unacceptable and only reward a brutal war criminal autocrat if Ukraine ends up signing an agreement that cedes more territory to the FKhead,however I don't know how Ukraine can ever muster the manpower and resources to EVER evict Russian forces from the pre 2014 borders, unfortunately that's beginning to look like a pipe dream IMO.


i'm not sure...when you frighten a toad, they swell up two or three times their normal size, but it's all toad flavored hot air...
they're throwing up to 50,000 artillery rounds a day at Ukraine...just how many do they have, and how quickly can they make replacements? how many can they transport to the front every day? how many replacement barrels do they have for their artillery pieces? 
for modern artillery pieces they have to be replaced ever 2000-2500 rounds, older unit's barrels maybe last 1500-2000...how long does it take to wear a barrel slap the fuck out firing at the rate they're firing? disregarding the loss of power and accuracy, at what point do they become unsafe and burst? i'm thinking there are some russians who are already finding out.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In Greek, Utopia means nowhere, but it's actually Latin and coined by Thomas Moore.


Greek.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2022)

Anarchy rapidly evolves to a single, predictable end state. It is well illustrated in “The Road Warrior”.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Greek.


Near Greek, nowhere still means nowhere, as in ain't gonna happen!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2022)

If they want a job in the army for life, Vlad is hiring, though their lives might be short!






*Trains set on fire in India military hiring protests - BBC News*
91,584 views Jun 18, 2022 Several states across India have seen huge protests against a government plan to hire soldiers on fixed rather than permanent contracts. Under the scheme - successful candidates will join the armed services for four years, after which only a quarter of them will be retained Protesters say the government's plan will reduce their chances of getting permanent military jobs, which guarantee fixed salaries and pensions.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they want a job in the army for life, Vlad is hiring, though their lives might be short!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess everything is relative...a lot of guys would be protesting FOR what the Indians are protesting against...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> guess everything is relative...a lot of guys would be protesting FOR what the Indians are protesting against...


Hire them for life and then stage a mass human wave attack on Pakistan, they will get their jobs for life, problem solved! Or sell their asses to Vlad for disposal and make a profit, they would be about as motivated as his troops...


----------



## injinji (Jun 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> guess everything is relative...a lot of guys would be protesting FOR what the Indians are protesting against...


Every few years India and Pakistan lob a few shells at each other over Kashmir, but other than that it is a pretty safe job. India has a huge people problem. Too many of them, and lots of them expecting government jobs.

It's getting to be kind of like the old joke about life in the USSR. "We pretend to work, and they pretend to pay us."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2022)

High Casualties: Russia Pulls Out All the Stops to Find Fresh Troops


The Russian army is suffering high casualties in the war against Ukraine and Vladimir Putin badly needs fresh troops. He wants to avoid a general mobilization, so the military is relying on other methods.




www.spiegel.de











Bild vergrößern
*Soldier Alexei Martynov with his girlfriend prior to departure: *The 19-year-old is from Buryatia. He fell near Kyiv in March. Foto: Baikal-Journal
*High CasualtiesRussia Pulls Out All the Stops to Find Fresh Troops*
The Russian army is suffering high casualties in the war against Ukraine and Vladimir Putin badly needs fresh troops. He wants to avoid a general mobilization, so the military is relying on other methods.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2022)

injinji said:


> Every few years India and Pakistan lob a few shells at each other over Kashmir, but other than that it is a pretty safe job. India has a huge people problem. Too many of them, and lots of them expecting government jobs.
> 
> It's getting to be kind of like the old joke about life in the USSR. "We pretend to work, and they pretend to pay us."


Same for Egypt the army runs industries and farms, maybe they should set them to work on a new pyramid or two, to spice up the tourist trade etc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> guess everything is relative...a lot of guys would be protesting FOR what the Indians are protesting against...


A job means a wife there and that means pussy!


----------



## injinji (Jun 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Same for Egypt the army runs industries and farms, maybe they should set them to work on a new pyramid or two, to spice up the tourist trade etc.


The Egyptian army owns a lot of the best beach property there. Tons of corruption, as is the case in most of these second and third world countries.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


Good news clip. History will be very unkind for the American gov treatment of free press over this. It marks a dark turn in America's future.

His wife had to accept Julian's 2022 Ethical prize.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> first definition, spot on, a descent into hell where the strongest rule and the weak do what they're told or pay the consequences.
> second definition, in your fucking fantasies...there is no utopian society to be had on this planet till we all evolve a lot more than we have so far, especially with no supervision.


I agree. I wouldn't want to live in a Anarchy as i stated earlier. Definition is a definition though. Just like Communism the reality and the definition is not as close in reality


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Anarchy rapidly evolves to a single, predictable end state. It is well illustrated in “The Road Warrior”.


I always think of it as Lord of the flies type scenario.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 18, 2022)

Interesting that when she goes to the shopping centre that some brands that left Russia at the start of sanctions are returning in one form or another. We all know that Maccas is back under a different structure and it appears others are following suite.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

I'm wondering about those Russian ammo dumps, Caesar, or MLRS? Slows down the Russian rate of artillery fire, or stops it and will force those ammo dumps further back from the guns as the Russians adapt. Something new the Ukrainians have can reach out and touch those Russian ammo dumps in their rear now and if they can reach the ammo dumps, they can reach the guns they are feeding further towards the front.






*7 Russian ammunition depots destroyed by the Armed Forces of Ukraine in three days. 116th day of war*
4,621 views Jun 19, 2022 Ukraine faces a protracted war with Russia, as Vladimir Putin has moved on to a military campaign of attrition - British Prime Minister Boris Johnson said. International experts believe that Russian troops have made little progress on the outskirts of Severodonetsk. But near Kherson, the Ukrainian Armed Forces launched a powerful attack on the concentration of enemy forces. More updates on the 116th day of the Russian war against Ukraine are in our following report.


----------



## printer (Jun 19, 2022)

*NATO chief says Ukraine war could last for years *
NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg said in an interview with a German newspaper published Sunday that the war in Ukraine could last for years.

In the interview with Bild am Sonntag, Stoltenberg cautioned that “nobody knows” exactly how long the war will continue, reiterating that the country needs support for as long as Russia’s invasion persists.

“We must prepare for the fact that it could take years,” Stoltenberg told the newspaper. “We must not let up in supporting Ukraine. Even if the costs are high, not only for military support, but also because of rising energy and food prices. But that is no comparison to the price that the Ukrainians have to pay every day with many lives.”









NATO chief says Ukraine war could last for years


NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg said in an interview with a German newspaper published Sunday that the war in Ukraine could last for years. In the interview with Bild am Sonntag, Stoltenber…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

printer said:


> *NATO chief says Ukraine war could last for years *
> NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg said in an interview with a German newspaper published Sunday that the war in Ukraine could last for years.
> 
> In the interview with Bild am Sonntag, Stoltenberg cautioned that “nobody knows” exactly how long the war will continue, reiterating that the country needs support for as long as Russia’s invasion persists.
> ...


They'd better get a move on helping out Ukraine, cause it's gonna be a cold winter for them and a hungry one for lot's of others. Nobody seized Russian money or assets yet and it's getting past time those frozen assets were seized, they are useless as leverage now. Slowly strangling them seems to be the course of action chosen, no sudden moves to spook or provoke them. Both sides think they can win and will throw everything in the fight in the east, as long as the Russians are attacking, reports are saying they are taking 3 times the losses of the Ukrainians and is in line with standard military doctrine. Troops are the strategic weak link for the Russians and this is still chewing them up. The Russians are taking troops from other areas in Ukraine to reinforce the east, leaving them vulnerable in those places.


----------



## printer (Jun 19, 2022)

*UK military intelligence: Multiple factors driving low morale among Russian forces in Ukraine*
Both Ukrainian and Russian troops are suffering from low morale as the war inches closer to its fourth month and heavy fighting continues in the eastern region of the country, with morale particularly fraught among some Russian soldiers who are refusing orders from commanding officers and engaging in armed standoffs with them.

The latest military intelligence update from the United Kingdom (U.K.) estimates that both Russian and Ukrainian combat units are struggling with “variable morale.”

Ukraine is seeing troops desert in the thick of war, but morale among Russian soldiers is “especially troubled.” There have been cases of entire Russian units rebelling against orders from their superiors, according to the U.K. defense ministry.









UK military intelligence: Multiple factors driving low morale among Russian forces in Ukraine


Both Ukrainian and Russian troops are suffering from low morale as the war inches closer to its fourth month and heavy fighting continues in the eastern region of the country, with morale particula…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538610545724735495


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

The Ukrainians might withdraw from the east, if it means getting surrounded, but it is a target rich environment, if the point is to destroy the Russians. Attacking in the south might be more profitable and a drive through Kherson toward Crimea would see the Russians rushing from one end of the country to the other. First though, defend where they are attacking and in urban warfare, if you can, get in close to their infantry so they can't use artillery. The Ukrainian foreign legion are doing a lot of the urban warfare combat in the east, they are experienced former NATO troops with urban warfare experience and training. The Russians are losing so many people they are throwing untrained reserves into the fight or are trying to, I figure their replacements will be useless in combat except as cannon fodder. Un trained and inexperienced people operating junk will drive up their causality rate even higher.

The Brits just announced they are training 10,000 Ukrainian troops in the UK for 120 days and probably training them in the use of advanced weapons too. Ten fresh regiments hitting the field with a punch drunk and exhausted Russia reeling around, might just finish the fuckers off! Ten NATO regiments with NATO weapons and training, but speaking Ukrainian, could hit the Russians like a ton of bricks in about four months time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

Train, pay (while training) and equip them, the Ukrainians have plenty of manpower to send. If the other Europeans trained troops like this, say Holland trained a couple of thousand and Belgium a few more thousand... Take on the responsibility for housing, feeding, training and equipping these troops and remove the burden from Ukraine, the NATO training is standardized as are the weapons.

Ukraine is training and equipping troops too, as replacements for battle losses, these would most likely be new regiments or battalions and would be fresh troops injected into the fight. Other NATO allies could do something similar to the UK, only each battalion trained would also be equipped with western weapons.

So much for Russian nuclear threats to the UK...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

I do think this is an important development and if the idea spreads, it could have a big impact on the battlefield. I dunno what kind of shape the Russians in Ukraine will be in, in four months, but I suspect they will be in a lot more trouble than they are now. 10,000 trained troops hitting the Russians when they are weakened and depleted could break them, because by then they will have a lot of untrained and ill equipped reservists using mostly junk for equipment. If other NATO allies start training and equipping troops too the numbers could escalate quickly. The Ukrainians have plenty of unemployed manpower and volunteer waiting lists for the army, they won't be sending any draftees who will run away.

Boris doing Churchill!






The Times & The Sunday Times


News and opinion from The Times & The Sunday Times




www.thetimes.co.uk





*Boris Johnson offers training to thousands of Ukrainian troops*
PM meets Zelensky in Kyiv to offer support

Boris Johnson has travelled to Kyiv for a surprise visit in a bid to “change the equation” of the Russian invasion with a major British-led training operation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

Ukrainian troops arriving in UK for British weapons training







ukdefencejournal.org.uk





*Ukrainian troops will arrive in Britain soon for training with the British military, the UK Government has confirmed.*
Minister James Heappey said the UK would step up its support for Ukraine’s military, he told LBC Radio today:

_“There’s 120 armoured vehicles that are in the process of being made ready. The Ukrainian troops that will operate them will arrive in the UK in the next few days to learn how to drive and command those vehicles.”_

Host Nick Ferrari asked:

_“That’s tremendous, so we’re going to be training Ukrainian blokes and women on our kit here in the UK?”_

Heappey responded: “Yes.”

Mr Heappey also said in an interview with the BBC:

_“There are more shoulder-launched anti-tank and anti-aircraft missiles that we are sending as well as loitering precision munitions, and as you heard the Prime Minister say at the weekend, we’re also sending an anti-ship capability as well.”_

Britain has been training Ukrainian troops for some time already, since 2015. Operation Orbital is the code-name for a British military operation to train and support the Armed Forces of Ukraine. It was launched in response to the 2014 Russian annexation of Crimea.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

Good luck with the EU trying to weasel a peace agreement to screw Ukraine for gas and oil, freeze in the dark fuckers or get on board! Boris is doing Churchill here, he sees his moment! Uncle Sam will let the fuckers freeze in the dark until they find their spines too.

It's the proper response to Russian threats to nuke them out of existence...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

If they really want energy security, then gather the oil companies and Ukrainians to rapidly develop their oil and gas reserves where feasible to do so while tapping into the existing pipelines. Offer them insurance for war damages, build fake decoy drilling rigs and install enough AA missile defenses. The Russians are low on precision weapons and hitting a pipeline buried under 2 meters of earth is harder than hitting a rail line. There are oil and gas fields in western Ukraine along the Polish and Ukrainian borders they can start with. Help the Ukrainians to defeat the Russians and energy security with an EU member state could be theirs. Start now and cap the wells until they can use them east of Kyiv and be ready to go as soon as the Russians are driven far enough back. Do all the other logistical preparation with equipment made in the meantime.

This war is about oil and money, the Russian nationalism and empire are a nice cover and might mean something to some of them. Russia keep Ukraine and Belarus from developing their oil and gas resources, because it would cut them out of their European markets and loosen their grip on Germany's balls. Russia gets enough revenue from Europe to maintain the war and it was mostly this money that developed Russia over the past 30 years. A liberated Belarus and Ukraine could supply Europe's energy and petrochemical needs with little difficulty. The market for oil and gas will dry up over the next couple of decades, Europe will go EV for cars in the next decade and gasoline demand will drop year by year, so they had better sell it while they can and reap the rewards.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

Another war Vlad? You are kinda busy in Ukraine right now and if I was betting I'd say after you get your ass whipped there, but are still pinned there, there will be trouble and revolution in Belarus. However if you want another war to destroy any residual military power you might have, Uncle Sam has vast numbers of weapons stockpiles, many due to be replaced by newer systems. They have oil too as I recall










Vladimir Putin’s veiled threat to ex-Soviet states: ‘You’re part of historic Russia’


Kremlin leader hints that neighbouring countries could meet Ukraine’s fate if they turn on him over the invasion




www.telegraph.co.uk





More oil and gas, more threats from Vlad, they can't get their oil and gas out, mostly because of Russia, again it would cut into Russia's markets. So defeating the Russians could lead to collapse of oil prices eventually, bringing more energy supplies online as demand decreases because of the increasing number of EVs.

*Kazakhstan has the largest proven oil reserves in the Caspian Sea region*_. Kazakhstan's crude and condensate output in 2019 was 1.965 million bpd. It increased by 4.8% in 2018 and reached 1.814 million bpd. In 2017, Kazakhstan produced 1.73 million bpd of crude oil._


*Energy Resource Guide - Oil and Gas - Kazakhstan*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

Mostly symbolic, but it indicates something, confidence in the future and support for liberal democracy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

So the way I have it figured, the US and UK along with Poland and others are gonna make sure Germany, France and Italy are gonna freeze in the dark unless they get on board and stop fucking around with Putin. Now that the Russians are playing with the gas valve to Europe, it time to get serious. Hungary will have it's gas supply cut by Ukraine, give us your old soviet tanks or freeze assholes!

It kinda looks like this is how it is squaring away in Europe as the various interests align, they know all about Ukraine's energy potential of that I am certain. I know of no other replacement for their supply that could be so quickly implemented using existing pipelines for transport. There is oil and gas in the extreme west of Ukraine far from the fighting that could be developed immediately and there are plenty of places east of Kyiv removed far enough from the fighting where they can drill and cap gas wells for now.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So the way I have it figured, the US and UK along with Poland and others are gonna make sure Germany, France and Italy are gonna freeze in the dark


Do you actually listen to 1/2 the things you say? Don't you think that the UK and Poland would prefer to side with Europe rather than to keep on siding with America's proxy war? They are part of it you know..
What do you want America to do? Start bombing or start sanctioning Germany and France and the rest of Europe? Thats doesnt sound like the smartest thing to do. We are already seeing American business opening back up in Russia, even Mcdonalds has re structured.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Do you actually listen to 1/2 the things you say? Don't you think that the UK and Poland would prefer to side with Europe rather than to keep on siding with America's proxy war? They are part of it you know..
> What do you want America to do? Start bombing or start sanctioning Germany and France and the rest of Europe? Thats doesnt sound like the smartest thing to do.


Read the news, Russia cut gas supplies to Germany and the UK are training 10K Ukrainian troops and equipping them with armored vehicles. The plan is still to slowly strange Russia on the battlefield, no sudden moves to spook or nuke. This is geopolitical realpolitik, there is a brighter future with Russia vanquished. The map is gonna change in central Europe and Belarus will be the next domino to fall, Uncle Sam is keeping his distance and wants it to be primarily a European thing. Already America's attention has shifted to south east Asia and China where defensive arrangements are ongoing. How are those nuclear subs from Uncle Sam working out? That's part of the big picture too, China and Russia are adversaries of liberal democracy, it's about that now, not capitalism vs socialism, that has been settled temporarily, at least until technology forces the issue and work becomes a privilege.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

Belarus would be mad to attack Ukraine, if the army did, it probably means they will stage a coup with the Ukrainians!
The Ukrainians haven't lost many generals if any, because of the way their army is organized, generals don't need to go near the fighting, sergeants and lieutenants do that stuff in NATO armies.

If Belarus attacked Ukraine Poland would be on them like stink on shit! They might move into Ukraine to confront them, if required or just supply the Ukrainians with more weapons. Belarus would collapse politically and a new regime would take over with a different attitude.






*Update from Ukraine | Belarus is Ready for attack. Did we lost 50 Generals?*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Belarus would be mad to attack Ukraine, if the army did, it probably means they will stage a coup with the Ukrainians!
> The Ukrainians haven't lost many generals if any, because of the way their army is organized, generals don't need to go near the fighting, sergeants and lieutenants do that stuff in NATO armies.
> 
> If Belarus attacked Ukraine Poland would be on them like stink on shit! They might move into Ukraine to confront them, if required or just supply the Ukrainians with more weapons. Belarus would collapse politically and a new regime would take over with a different attitude.
> ...


russia is full of shit, they spout so much disinformation that it's impossible to tell if a single word they say is true, without outside confirmation...but i'll kiss your rosey ass in the middle of main street if they killed any UA generals, or even if they destroyed any new armaments in the same strike...and i'll give you half an hour to draw a crowd first


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How are those nuclear subs from Uncle Sam working out?


The nuclear subs that are already late? Overpriced and will be an 80 years old design if and when we do get a fleet of them? What a horrible deal that was/is/will be for Australia. Strike fighter all over again. Good chance they wont even materialise. 2040 is a long way away
Also who wants them at a port near them? Going to be a tough sell. Every place that has been suggested has had a large vocal local backlash.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

*Hear ex-CIA director's prediction about who will win in Ukraine*
481,487 views Jun 19, 2022 David Petraeus, retired US Army general and former CIA Director, discusses where the war in Ukraine stands now and who will win.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> The nuclear subs that are already late? Overpriced and will be an 80 years old design if and when we do get a fleet of them? What a horrible deal that was/is/will be for Australia. Strike fighter all over again.


Better than the French ones apparently, hey we got screwed by the UK on subs too so don't feel so bad.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Better than the French ones apparently, hey we got screwed by the UK on subs too so don't feel so bad.


French ones are way better. Much more modern and up to date. Also a better fit as their are french ports in the region. Have a listen to our ex PM chatting about them.

I don't feel bad at all. I don't want Australia to have nuclear subs at all. They cannot even have nuclear weapons so they are kind of noisy, hot and pointless. Was just a solely political deal for Slo Mo and Biden to announce.
We should be manufacturing hundreds of underwater drones and ordered some of the German hydrogen subs. The 212A. Saved a heap of money and had a better force.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> russia is full of shit, they spout so much disinformation that it's impossible to tell if a single word they say is true, without outside confirmation...but i'll kiss your rosey ass in the middle of main street if they killed any UA generals, or even if they destroyed any new armaments in the same strike...and i'll give you half an hour to draw a crowd first


Their precision weapons have an error radius measured in hundreds of meters, they can't even use their GOPS system to navigate fighter planes and depend on cellphones and western GPS units taped in the cockpits. They don't need big conferences, they can teleconference securely using starlink internet connections anyway and would never gather that many officers in one place under Russian drone surveillance anyway.

Belarus attacking would be fatal to Lukashenko, he's just holding on with Russian security forces in the country to keep a lid on. The railways are being sabotaged and those Belarussians fighting in Ukraine would be heading home with extra weapons in a hurry. I'm pretty sure there have been secret talks between the Ukrainians and certain elements in their army already, it would be suicide for them with the Ukrainians waiting for them in ambush with Javelins and NLAWs. War in Belarus would end up being to our advantage and Ukraine would not fuck around at all, if attacked by Belarus.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> French ones are way better. Much more modern and up to date. Also a better fit as their are french ports in the region. Have a listen to our ex PM chatting about them.
> 
> I don't feel bad at all. I don't want Australia to have nuclear subs at all. They cannot even have nuclear weapons so they are kind of noisy and pointless. Was just a solely political deal for Slo Mo and Biden to announce.
> We should be manufacturing hundreds of underwater drones and ordered some of the German hydrogen subs. The 212A. Saved a heap of money and had a better force.


Hey there are other options, so Uncle Sam must have sweetened the deal somehow. You recently had a change of government, so perhaps things will change. Your defense is your concern, unless you are attacked and then I imagine it will be Canada's concern too, along with other liberal democracies.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey there are other options, so Uncle Sam must have sweetened the deal somehow. You recently had a change of government, so perhaps things will change. Your defense is your concern, unless you are attacked and then I imagine it will be Canada's concern too, along with other liberal democracies.


Yep the deal didn't save him. New gov has already started making new "interim" submarine plans. Even the Defence white paper is critical of the new but very old nuclear subs as is the former commander of the Submarine force.

I can't see us being invaded unless America does something stupid. Not an easy country to invade and even tougher to control. As we have seen with smaller countries dominating the populations and taking control these days is nearly impossible.

Like most countries we have agreements with liberal democracies and otherwise and the Commonwealth is still fairly powerful. France is still a power in our region and im sure they will also throw their hat into the ring. We have also started to repair the damage the last gov did with Indonesia so that's a great thing and good for our regions stability. Back talking to China to which is a good thing, lets hope that improves after deteriorating under the last Government. Getting on well with the regions superpower and number one economy in the world and our largest trading partner is really important for the regions stability and growth.
If Indonesia, Australia, France and China can work together the region will prosper.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yep the deal didn't save him. New gov has already started making new "interim" submarine plans. Even the Defence white paper is critical of the new but very old nuclear subs as is the former commander of the Submarine force.
> 
> I can't see us being invaded unless America does something stupid. Not an easy country to invade and even tougher to control. As we have seen with smaller countries dominating the populations and taking control these days is nearly impossible.
> 
> Like most countries we have agreements with liberal democracies and otherwise and the Commonwealth is still fairly powerful. France is still a power in our region and im sure they will also throw their hat into the ring. We have also started to repair the damage the last gov did with Indonesia so that's a great thing and good for our regions stability. Back talking to China to which is a good thing, lets hope that improves after deteriorating under the last Government.


You see how China and Russia operate? China tried to control you with iron ore and coal exports, didn't work so well. Russia is attempting to do the same with oil in Europe. These are corrupt kleptocracies and China is headed for financial disaster with it's over built railroads and empty cities. Over the next 30 years their population will crash as their birth rate continues to fall as affluence along with female emancipation grows.

I don't expect China or anybody else to waste a drop of blood on a Goddamned desert!  However there are many growing economies in the region that can buy resources and might find the place useful to break into the English speaking markets by opening offices there. You are moving more to the center of the world, rather than being on the other side of it, as Asia and the pacific develops.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yep the deal didn't save him. New gov has already started making new "interim" submarine plans. Even the Defence white paper is critical of the new but very old nuclear subs as is the former commander of the Submarine force.
> 
> I can't see us being invaded unless America does something stupid. Not an easy country to invade and even tougher to control. As we have seen with smaller countries dominating the populations and taking control these days is nearly impossible.
> 
> ...


One implication for Australia of this war is Russia losing power over some of their republics in eastern and central Asia, with China taking a more dominate role and cashing in on the natural resources there. It might cause China's focus to shift to Asia and to the north where there might be richer and easier pickings close to home. You could see less trade with China and more with the other economies in the region. 

There might also be less interest it Taiwan after Russia gets it's nuts kicked in Ukraine and their focus shifts to take advantage of Russia's weakness. Vlad showed the way, don't invade, just cause shit and support the new government, use soft and hard power to get them to extract the resources cheap and ship them. Develop the country with spare change, give jobs, supply infrastructure and generally keep everybody happy. There is oil to be had to the east of them in Asia and time zones of forests and minerals just to the north. The biggest beneficiaries of critical rail and road bridges blown up in central Siberia would be China, Russia would be cut in half, if a group of malcontents had some money and training, it might make it possible for some republics to breakaway. People are rediscovering their native cultures and identities all over the world, when they have the freedom to do so and Russia is an empire of conquest.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You see how China and Russia operate? China tried to control you with iron ore and coal exports, didn't work so well. Russia is attempting to do the same with oil in Europe. These are corrupt kleptocracies and China is headed for financial disaster with it's over built railroads and empty cities. Over the next 30 years their population will crash as their birth rate continues to fall as affluence along with female emancipation grows.
> 
> I don't expect China or anybody else to waste a drop of blood on a Goddamned desert!  However there are many growing economies in the region that can buy resources and might find the place useful to break into the English speaking markets by opening offices there. You are moving more to the center of the world, rather than being on the other side of it, as Asia and the pacific develops.


Russia is way over there and only a small economy (about the same as ours). Not much trading with them. China got upset over the rhetoric our Prime minister was saying and decided to let us know with tariffs etc. No big deal and not unusual in trade. Remember the Trump tariffs.
China and us have always traded well and in bulk and we have had no military engagements with them unlike Japan and Germany. yes China will soon get steel and other essentials from the "stan" countries with its railroad. It will bring prosperity to those forgotten countries. That's not a bad thing.
I think your views on the rise of China are short sighted and come from propaganda rather than fact. They were the worlds number one economy and a super power many, many decades ago and they are now back- so is France by the way. They don't think so short term as western countries and with a One gov system they can make and deliver very long term plans. Its amazing and commendable how they have dragged so many out of poverty in such a short time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> China and us have always traded well and in bulk and we have had no military engagements with them unlike Japan and Germany. yes China will soon get steel and other essentials from the "stan" countries with its railroad. It will bring prosperity to those forgotten countries. That's not a bad thing.
> I think your views on the rise of China are short sighted and come from propaganda rather than fact. They were the worlds number one economy and a super power many, many decades ago and they are now back- so is France by the way. They don't think so short term as western countries and with a One gov system they can make and deliver very long term plans. Its amazing and commendable how they have dragged so many out of poverty in such a short time.


Oh I'm a Sinophile, the CCP provided responsible government, the ambition and drive of the people did the rest. It finally buried Marxist/Leninist communism with it's experience of 40 years of each economic system! Their development followed the trajectory of other Asian nations with mercantilist economic policies, except faster and bigger. It is also an example of the international system put in place after the second world war to prevent war by economic means. The western system of mutual interdependence became the global system with the inclusion of Russia and China. China is dependent on the rest of the world much more than Russia and likewise for us depending on them. Supply chains are international for damn near everything and make war a major pain in the ass, as Russia is discovering. The more advanced the technology the more international the interdependence. Australia or Canada can produce leading edge weapons and technology by buying specialized components and equipment from around the world.

The CCP will be brought down by corruption along with China, we elect our leaders every few years and look how bad they can be FFS, what chance does China have with a leader for life like Xi? Also bigotry against the non Han Chinese minorities are not a good thing for Muslims or Tibet. China is still an empire too, just like Russia, they are more of an adversary and rival than the Russians, who are clearly enemies of liberal democracy and Putin is essentially a nuked up mafia Don.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The CCP will be brought down by corruption along with China, we elect our leaders every few years and look how bad they can be FFS, what chance does China have with a leader for life like Xi?


Corruption under Xi is very low. He stated clamping down on that when he first was elected to power in 2012.
Judging by China's rapid rise in dragging his population into wealth he seems to be doing a great job.








Lifting 800 Million People Out of Poverty – New Report Looks at Lessons from China’s Experience


Over the past 40 years, China has lifted nearly 800 million people out of poverty, accounting for more than 75 percent of global poverty reduction in the same period, according to a new report released on Thursday.




www.worldbank.org





"Almost all of the top officials have been appointed by Xi's government, so there's a risk that any new [corruption] allegations could rebound on Xi given his responsibility for naming them," said Tomoki Kamo, a professor at Keio University in Tokyo.








China's 'tiger' corruption cases wane, showing Xi's stamp on party


No top officials disciplined last year as focus turns elsewhere




asia.nikkei.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Corruption under Xi is very low. He stated clamping down on that when he first was elected to power in 2012.
> Judging by China's rapid rise in dragging his population into wealth he seems to be doing a great job.
> 
> 
> ...


Xi will die and one man rule is never a good idea. Why are the railways in the hole to the point of bringing down the economy and why are there empty cities and a recent real estate collapse? No accountability means corruption, we can't depend on Xi's sterling character. Democracy is a start, it need not be liberal, but they end up that way eventually. Iran is a theocratic democracy, but at least a democracy and that's a start. America is an imperfect democracy, but it has the means to improve itself eventually, China can't, even Russia has the form of a liberal democracy, if not the substance. China would require a revolution for such political change.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Corruption under Xi is very low. He stated clamping down on that when he first was elected to power in 2012.
> Judging by China's rapid rise in dragging his population into wealth he seems to be doing a great job.
> 
> 
> ...


Adams said, only responsible government was required for economic growth, not democracy. China had responsible government, until recently, but the generation of the long march party members is gone and their kids are getting long in the tooth too, the idealism is fading and with affluence comes greed. Capitalism always leads to corruption in politics, it always has and it always will, unless held in check by law and a free press. The CCP elected Xi, not the people of China, they have little say in the imperial court of Xi.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

Know your enemy and know yourself and you will win every time, know neither and you will lose every time. Vlad didn't know his military's true state and capabilities, or the impact of systemic corruption and he sure as shit didn't know the Ukrainians! I'm sure he thought he had his reasons, oil, power, money, empire a nostalgia for the past and the pernicious influence western liberal democracy would have on the diverse Russian federation, an empire of conquest. 






*ANGRY PUTIN SACKED ANOTHER GENERAL, THINKS DISASTROUS UKRAINE CAMPAIGN IS EVERYONE FAULT || 2022*


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Brits just announced they are training 10,000 Ukrainian troops in the UK for 120 days and probably training them in the use of advanced weapons too.


This is actually something finland could do. We train 10 000 new conscripts twice a year for six months anyway (about half of them train for a year).


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Its amazing and commendable how they have dragged so many out of poverty in such a short time.


yeah, except i firmly believe they do nothing without an agenda behind it...they will build you a railroad, but the will also build themselves a military base on your territory while they're doing it...
https://thediplomat.com/2021/01/chinese-funded-railway-to-link-former-us-bases-in-the-philippines/

https://www.silkroadbriefing.com/news/2021/11/02/china-to-build-military-bases-in-tajikistan/

https://qz.com/415649/china-is-building-the-most-extensive-global-commercial-military-empire-in-history/

yeah, it's wonderful how many they have lifted out of poverty...and they did it by building railroads that put at risk countries in debt to them, and building military bases in those countries as well....and they did it all out of the goodness of their hearts....
they're doing the exact same shit you condemn the U.S. for...empire building. if you think for one second that China is doing any of this without an ulterior motive, you're more naive than everyone you've ever accused of being naive, combined.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, except i firmly believe they do nothing without an agenda behind it...they will build you a railroad, but the will also build themselves a military base on your territory while they're doing it...
> https://thediplomat.com/2021/01/chinese-funded-railway-to-link-former-us-bases-in-the-philippines/
> 
> https://www.silkroadbriefing.com/news/2021/11/02/china-to-build-military-bases-in-tajikistan/
> ...


North and central Asia are the logical places for them to go, it is their hinterland or will be. Internal lines of communications and material in central Asia are less vulnerable to US naval pressure. If they eventually want Taiwan, this internal rail network through out Asia would insure their basic supplies of oil and grain continue along to access to many of their markets. Power abhors a vacuum and there is one opening up in central Asia and perhaps in north Asia too as Russia is weakened by sanctions over the next couple of years. Their conventional army is being stripped of it's legend and destroyed at the same time in Ukraine and perhaps other future places.

Attacking Taiwan would end the beautiful dream for them and turn it into a nightmare pretty fast as their markets and resources are cut off. Taiwan is only a threat, in that it represents Chinese people living under liberal democracy and shows it works for them too. It's like Russia with Ukraine or Belarus going liberal democratic, it is a threat to the regime and their world view, not to the nation itself, for the nation it represents an example and a contrast of conditions. Liberal democracy would be hard for both China and Russia, they are still empires with a lot of bad history and blood. They would would dissolve, China around the edges and Russia in a serious way, native peoples have been rediscovering their roots and asserting themselves when they have a liberal democracy that gives them the freedom to do so. Look at Scotland and recent independence movements, or the political activism of Native Americas in Canada and south and central America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2022)

A former US Marine officer in the Ukrainian army foreign legion, English speakers fight together as units. All are former military with urban warfare combat experience and many are former special forces, they are making the Russians pay a heavy price in street fighting to take the ruble.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537604221108903940


----------



## printer (Jun 20, 2022)

*Ukrainians hit “Boyko towers” in the Black Sea*
*On June 20, the Ukrainian Armed Forces launched a missile strike on the drilling rigs in the Black Sea, also known as the “Boyko Towers”, which were captured by the Russian occupiers in 2014.*
According to him, the blow on the Boyko Towers was inflicted in the morning of June 20. Patrol boats and aircraft of the Russian Defense Ministry are trying to carry out rescue operations.

It should be noted that there was no official confirmation or refutation of this information from the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine.

The Boyko Towers are 100 km from Odessa and 150 km from Crimea and were used not only for gas production in the Black Sea, but also for exploration. In 2014, the drilling rigs and other property of the Ukrainian state company “Chornomornaftogaz” were seized by Russia during the occupation of Crimea.








Ukrainians hit "Boyko towers" in the Black Sea | odessa-journal.com


On June 20, the Ukrainian Armed Forces launched a missile strike on the drilling rigs in the Black Sea, also known as the "Boyko Towers", which were




odessa-journal.com





*To act not only in "white gloves": the State Duma promised a strike by the Russian Armed Forces on decision-making centers in Ukraine after the attack of platforms in the Black Sea*
The State Duma frankly stated that the Ukrainian strike on the production towers (platforms) of the Chernomorneftegaz company in the Black Sea is becoming an action that unties the hands of the Russian Federation in terms of taking retaliatory measures. Recall that earlier information was confirmed about the Ukrainian side delivering strikes on unprotected platforms located in the area of Snake Island. At least a few affected employees of the mining company were reported, as well as missing people. The blow, according to some reports, was delivered using attack aircraft and drones of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. Several enemy strike weapons were eventually shot down. However, this did not prevent the enemy from causing damage to the platforms, which led to casualties, and possibly losses. 

Representatives of the Russian legislature, commenting on the situation, note that by such actions the Ukrainian side itself did everything so that the Russian Federation acted "not only in white gloves." In particular, already in the State Duma of the Russian Federation it was announced that the RF Armed Forces would strike at “decision-making centers”. 

Recall that one of these strikes was inflicted the day before - on an object in the Dnipropetrovsk region. As a result of that strike, 57 senior and senior officers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, who were planning an operation in the Lisichansko-Severodonetsk direction, were destroyed. 

In connection with allegations of attacks on decision-making centers after the Ukrainian attack on the production rigs of Chornomorneftegaz, experts began to express opinions on which objects such strikes could be inflicted. Various options are named, including the headquarters of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in the Black Sea regions, as well as political decision-making centers in Kyiv. 

In particular, it can be noted that recently the Kyiv regime has begun to feel quite at ease, making sure that the RF Armed Forces strike only at military targets. Zelensky began to travel around the regions, arrange “promenades” around Kyiv and its environs with almost constant accompaniment from one of the European or overseas politicians. Thus, even here, the Kyiv regime is actually using a “human shield” regime - relying on the fact that Russian troops will not attack if there are representatives of the British or EU power elites near Zelensky. 


https://en.topwar.ru/198019-dejstvovat-ne-tolko-v-belyh-perchatkah-v-gosdume-poobeschali-udar-vs-rf-po-centram-prinjatija-reshenij-na-ukraine-posle-ataki-platform-v-chernom-more.html



*Over 50 high-ranking officers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine were destroyed by the strike of the Caliber missile launcher on the command post of the Alexandria group of forces*
The Armed Forces of Ukraine immediately lost a large number of high-ranking officers, including those from the General Staff. According to the Russian Defense Ministry, Kalibr cruise missiles hit a Ukrainian army command post in the Dnepropetrovsk region. 

According to data published by the military, from Saturday, June 18, at 12:30, Caliber cruise missiles hit the command post of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, where a meeting of the command staff of the Alexandria operational-strategic group of troops was held. The attacked command post was located near the village of Shirokaya Dacha, Dnepropetrovsk region, the strike was carried out by Caliber cruise missiles from the Black Sea. 

As a result of the strike, more than 50 generals and officers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine were destroyed, including those from the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, the command of the Kakhovka group, air assault troops and formations operating in the Nikolaev and Zaporozhye directions

In addition, "Caliber" destroyed ten 155-mm M777 howitzers and up to 20 armored combat vehicles located on the territory of the transformer plant in Nikolaev. As specified, weapons and equipment were being prepared for shipment to the line of contact. 

At this, the strikes with high-precision missiles did not stop, the Aerospace Forces entered the business, striking at the military echelon with personnel and military equipment of the 1st battalion of the 14th OMBR of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, transferred to the Donbass from the city of Vladimir-Volynsky. The echelon was at the Gubinikha station in the Dnepropetrovsk region. As a result, 100 military personnel of the Armed Forces of Ukraine were destroyed, 30 tanks and armored fighting vehicles. Another strike destroyed up to 200 militants, two MLRS "Grad" and 10 BMP-BTRs of the 56th Specialized Brigade of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in the Selidovo area. 


https://en.topwar.ru/197963-svyshe-50-vysokopostavlennyh-oficerov-vsu-unichtozheny-udarom-kr-kalibr-po-punktu-upravlenija-gruppirovki-vojsk-aleksandrija.html



*"By boats, ropes, swim": on the supply of units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine blocked in Severodonetsk*
Allied troops advancing in the north of Donbass pressed a large grouping of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, which previously controlled Severodonetsk, to the river, locking it in the industrial zone of the Azot plant. Three bridges that connected the city with the opposite bank were destroyed, in connection with which the water crossing became the only way to connect the blocked militants with the outside world. 

The correspondent of the British edition of Sky News, John Sparks, visited Lisichansk, where he spoke with the militants, including the neo-Nazi battalion commander Kuzyk:

Now the bridges have been blown up. We are there by boats, ropes, swimming. Heavy logistics.

The correspondent filmed the transportation of goods on an inflatable boat. Judging by the footage, the width of the river is small, and therefore it does not take much time to cross the personnel and light equipment. Another thing is that this way of supply cannot transfer military equipment, however, its acute shortage is also felt on the opposite bank. 

We need serious weapons and most of all Tanks. We receive only infantry equipment, which allows us to conduct only a sabotage and guerrilla war

- said the leader of the neo-Nazi unit.

Russian reconnaissance drones are constantly in the airspace over Lisichansk, so the militants are constantly looking at the sky and trying to move in dashes. Attempts to hide in urban buildings do not save from the fire of Russian troops.

The buildings that we occupied yesterday have already been destroyed by artillery today. If they see our positions, they don't attack them, they don't try to capture the buildings. They strike from the horizon


https://en.topwar.ru/197956-lodkami-kanatami-vplav-snabzhenie-podrazdelenij-vsu-zablokirovannyh-v-severodonecke.html


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2022)

as usual....more BS coming out of RA.....kinda funny really....


----------



## printer (Jun 20, 2022)

*Panic Buying in Kaliningrad as Lithuania Bans Rail Cargo From Russia*
A wave of panic buying spread across the Kaliningrad region after a rail blockade imposed by neighboring Lithuania on Saturday threatened to isolate Russia’s strategic Baltic exclave.

One unverified video shared Sunday showed anxious shoppers loading up on cement at a hardware store in the outskirts of the regional capital. 

“On the first day [of the ban], everyone ran to buy everything en masse,” Pavel Tatarintsev, a Kaliningrad resident, told The Moscow Times. 

“But now everyone has calmed down and are waiting to see how the situation will end.” 

Sandwiched between NATO members Poland and Lithuania, Kaliningrad is home to Russia’s Baltic Sea Fleet, as well as an arsenal of nuclear-ready Iskander missiles. 

But with no ground connection to the mainland, the region relies on rail links through the Baltic states for the transportation of goods and services. 

"We consider this to be a most serious violation ... of the right to free transit into and out of the Kaliningrad region," said Kaliningrad Governor Anton Alikhanov in a video posted to messaging app Telegram on Saturday. 

According to Alikhanov, the ban will affect up to 50% of the products that are imported and exported from Russia through Lithuania.

Vilnius’ decision was a delayed implementation of a ban on the import of goods to Russia that was imposed by Western countries in response to the invasion of Ukraine in late February. 

Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov told reporters Monday that Lithuania’s decision was “illegal.” Senator Andrei Klimov threatened that Russia would look to resolve the issue “by any means,” according to business daily Kommersant. 

As well as building materials, consumers also rushed to buy gas, fearing that pipelines that run from Russia to the exclave would be cut off. 

Addressing Kaliningrad residents Saturday, Alikhanov said energy supplies would last until at least Aug. 10, and urged people not to panic buy. 








Panic Buying in Kaliningrad as Lithuania Bans Rail Cargo From Russia - The Moscow Times


A wave of panic buying spread across the Kaliningrad region after a rail blockade imposed by neighboring Lithuania on Saturday threatened to isolate Russia’s strategic Baltic exclave.




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## printer (Jun 20, 2022)

*Russian Army Has Lost Up to 4% of Soldiers in 4 Months of War – Report*
The Russian army is unlikely to return to its full force in the near future after it has incurred significant losses of troops and military equipment during its four-month war in Ukraine, the investigative outlet iStories reported Monday. 

Before Russia invaded Ukraine on Feb. 24, the country’s army was ranked the second-best in the world. As a result of its invasion and ensuing Western sanctions, the Russian military has lost its advantages in both personnel and equipment that will take years to regain, experts say. 

“Russian military power as of Feb. 23, 2022, is already an unattainable ideal. It is irreproducible and irreplaceable,” independent military expert Pavel Luzin told iStories.
Russia has lost 2-4% of its military manpower since the start of the war, iStories reported, citing the most recent estimates from British intelligence and the General Staff of the Ukrainian Armed Forces.

Between 15,000 and 33,000 Russian soldiers have been killed or injured in Ukraine, iStories wrote, citing the British and Ukrainian estimates.
“When we see figures that Russia now has more than 33,000 irretrievable losses, it means that about half of them are killed,” Luzin said.

The losses include an estimated 581 generals and high-ranking officers, who take more years and resources to train. 
Russia’s Defense Ministry last updated its official death toll in Ukraine on March 25, when it reported 1,351 killed soldiers. 
In June, State Duma deputy Andrei Kartopolov said that the number hasn’t been updated since then because Russia “pretty much stopped losing people.”

iStories’ report also assessed that Russia has lost 23-42% of its tanks and up to 14% of its armored vehicles. 
Experts told the outlet that it will take years for Russia to recover its losses of materiel, as Western components and technologies used in their manufacture are now off-limits due to sanctions.
https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2022/06/20/russian-army-has-lost-up-to-4-of-soldiers-in-4-months-of-war-report-a78049


----------



## printer (Jun 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> as usual....more BS coming out of RA.....kinda funny really....


Which part? Other than the 50 killed I can find conformation on the rest. I did not look to find the info on the attack on the command post in the Dnepropetrovsk.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2022)

No wonder the Ukrainians and a lot of experts are screaming for artillery. The Russian attack puts most of their units in a small area and vulnerable to Ukrainian artillery from the heights across the river, most of the city is in range of a variety of Mortars too. The Ukrainians are probably burning out the guns they have destroying Russian equipment and artillery while drones circle overhead and urban combat experienced Foreign legion fighters in the city decimate Russian infantry under the cover of Ukrainian guns and mortars behind them.

If they had enough guns, they could destroy a lot of the Russian army in this one spot by wearing it away. They are taking causalities, but inflicting far more causalities and destroyed equipment on the Russians. If they had more guns and MLRS the situation for the Russians would be dire in deed. However the Russians think they can still win something and are still attacking, still throwing equipment in, getting worn down and used up, while Ukrainian military power slowly and steadily increases with new equipment and fresh motivated troops trained at home and in Europe.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> North and central Asia are the logical places for them to go, it is their hinterland or will be. Internal lines of communications and material in central Asia are less vulnerable to US naval pressure. If they eventually want Taiwan, this internal rail network through out Asia would insure their basic supplies of oil and grain continue along to access to many of their markets. Power abhors a vacuum and there is one opening up in central Asia and perhaps in north Asia too as Russia is weakened by sanctions over the next couple of years. Their conventional army is being stripped of it's legend and destroyed at the same time in Ukraine and perhaps other future places.
> 
> Attacking Taiwan would end the beautiful dream for them and turn it into a nightmare pretty fast as their markets and resources are cut off. Taiwan is only a threat, in that it represents Chinese people living under liberal democracy and shows it works for them too. It's like Russia with Ukraine or Belarus going liberal democratic, it is a threat to the regime and their world view, not to the nation itself, for the nation it represents an example and a contrast of conditions. Liberal democracy would be hard for both China and Russia, they are still empires with a lot of bad history and blood. They would would dissolve, China around the edges and Russia in a serious way, native peoples have been rediscovering their roots and asserting themselves when they have a liberal democracy that gives them the freedom to do so. Look at Scotland and recent independence movements, or the political activism of Native Americas in Canada and south and central America.


i don't know if the "dream" is as important to Xi as regaining Taiwan is...dictators never seems to like it when territory they consider their own secedes from them. i also am not so sure they care about the threat so much, they have been developing their own network of vassal states, buying them off with rail lines and freight depots, while also building military bases every chance they get...they're in a pretty good position to not give a fuck what America or the rest of the world thinks about them.


----------



## printer (Jun 20, 2022)

*Russia claims its troops have taken control of Dunbas settlement*
Russian forces have purportedly taken control of the settlement of Metyolkino in the Donbas region of Eastern Ukraine, according to Russian military officials.
The Russian Federation Armed Forces said Metyolkino was "liberated" by units from the People's Militia of the Lugansk People's Republic with the help of the Russian army.

Russian officials claimed several units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine fighting near Lisichansky in the Donbas region "are abandoning the operation area due to low moral and psychological condition, as well as lack of munitions and logistics supply."
There was no immediate comment from Ukrainian officials.

Meanwhile, Russian troops continued to launch attacks on military targets across Ukraine, according to Russian officials.
The attacks included long-distance sea-based missile attacks on Ukrainian troops in the village of Shirokaya Dacha in the Central Ukraine, according to Russian officials. The attack was launched while Ukrainian military commanders were meeting in the village and "resulted in eliminating more than 50 generals and officers of the AFU (Armed Forces of Ukraine)," Russian officials said in a statement.

Long-range missile attacks over the past 10 days have destroyed 10 155-mm howitzer cannons and 20 armored combat vehicles Russian military officials said were sent to Ukrainian forces by Western countries. One Russian missile strike destroyed a transformer plant in Nikolayev in Southern Ukraine, according to Russian officials,








Russia-Ukraine updates: Russian missiles hit close to nuclear reactors: IAEA director


Live updates on the Russia-Ukraine crisis.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2022)

printer said:


> *Panic Buying in Kaliningrad as Lithuania Bans Rail Cargo From Russia*
> A wave of panic buying spread across the Kaliningrad region after a rail blockade imposed by neighboring Lithuania on Saturday threatened to isolate Russia’s strategic Baltic exclave.
> 
> One unverified video shared Sunday showed anxious shoppers loading up on cement at a hardware store in the outskirts of the regional capital.
> ...


Hardball, Lithuania is a NATO member and so is Poland, Russia cut gas supplies to Europe. If it keeps up they won't let the Russians out of the Baltic. 

Russia's biggest enemies are those who lived under it's rule, they want them gone as a threat and see the chance. They will oppose any compromise with Russia over Ukrainian territory, as will the Ukrainians.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2022)

printer said:


> Which part? Other than the 50 killed I can find conformation on the rest. I did not look to find the info on the attack on the command post in the Dnepropetrovsk.


really it's the 50 killed....that gives me the giggles.....sounds like they wanna prop themselves up like they did something good......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know if the "dream" is as important to Xi as regaining Taiwan is...dictators never seems to like it when territory they consider their own secedes from them. i also am not so sure they care about the threat so much, they have been developing their own network of vassal states, buying them off with rail lines and freight depots, while also building military bases every chance they get...they're in a pretty good position to not give a fuck what America or the rest of the world thinks about them.


they're like that now....look at the new island they made illegally....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know if the "dream" is as important to Xi as regaining Taiwan is...dictators never seems to like it when territory they consider their own secedes from them. i also am not so sure they care about the threat so much, they have been developing their own network of vassal states, buying them off with rail lines and freight depots, while also building military bases every chance they get...they're in a pretty good position to not give a fuck what America or the rest of the world thinks about them.


That is the idea of central Asian expansion, Taiwan is a problem because it is a liberal democracy that is every bit as successful as China in economic terms and an example of a rival political system. They are an empire and think like one, if Scotland pulled the pin on the UK would England invade?

The Chinese economy needs international markets and is integrated into the global economic system, that is the playing field they are competing on. To cut themselves off from liberal democracies and their allies would be like cutting their own cocks off and they fear isolation, isolation and turning their backs on the world lead to their conquest. You can't shut the world out, because sooner or later the world will come calling, while you hold a spear and they hold guns.

A better plan would be to use hard and soft power to own central Asia and it's resources, including much of what is now Siberian Russia. Vlad showed how to break up and carve off pieces of countries using clandestine means and nobody in the west gives a fuck about central and northern Asia. However our most advanced microprocessors and chips come from Taiwan, China's too. Taiwan is an industrial powerhouse that can produce the most advanced weapons like missiles and drones by the millions. The Chinese would face a rain of precision weapons as they tried to cross the straights of Taiwan, a layered defense that would go from the Chinese ports of embarkation right to the beaches of Taiwan and into the cities. The Chinese would feed a lot of fishes trying to get there. Then there are the US and allied naval and air forces along with Taiwan, Japan and South Korea would come on board and the South might attack North Korea with a preemptive strike with precision weapons, they already said they can do it if they wished. China would have a two front war, more if Vietnam and others joined in and we and China know that Vietnam can fight like Hell!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2022)

Ukrainian military destroys Russian 20th Army’s command and intelligence center


Ukraine’s Armed Forces destroyed a command and intelligence center belonging to the Russian 20th Army in Kharkiv Oblast, reported Interior Ministry advisor Viktor Andrusiv on Telegram on June 19.




english.nv.ua


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2022)

4.5Billion....now that would help with reparations for UA......









Russian emails appear to show ‘network’ holding $4.5bn assets linked to Putin


Exclusive: Questions over palaces, vineyards and yachts run by entities that appear to be part of a cooperative




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2022)

If the Ukrainians can do it for treason and terrorism, so can the Americans, ban the republicans and confiscate their property!  They are a terrorist organization at civil war with America, the constitution and the minorities it protects through the rule of law, unless they can fuck the law up too and they do regularly. The law is suppose to serve and protect people and communities, it is not as an instrument of civil war against people you don't like, however this was and is the case in America. Republicans are waging war on American citizens and went to bed with Trump and the Russians, so did Foxnews, their media wing, their terrorist wing attacked the capitol and almost destroyed American democracy.

How are the republicans any different than this bunch of Ukrainian traitors? When ya go tribal, group discipline is enforced as circumstances dictate, even in a liberal democracy. Constitutions are not suicide pacts or dead documents either, the SCOTUS does not just intrepid the constitution they are suppose to give it life by reading it in such a way that promotes peace, prosperity, good government and allows it to adapt to social and political changes. Social justice makes it a living document and keeps it constantly relevant. The federalist society is basically a game of legal twister with ideologically driven justices tying themselves in knots of rationalizations on the floor. The result of this judicial philosophy is a dead document and a complete lack of social justice that stymies social progress while enabling minority rule. They take the judgement out of justice and reduce it to a set of rules, an algorithm that most wealthy psychopaths can game.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> really it's the 50 killed....that gives me the giggles.....sounds like they wanna prop themselves up like they did something good......


the story was picked up by two news networks in the entire world, republicworld, a right wing paper out of India, and DW out of Germany, who treated it skeptically. i understand that you don't give out such information for tactical reasons, but surely more than those two disparate outlets would have carried the story if there was any evidence of it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the story was picked up by two news networks in the entire world, republicworld, a right wing paper out of India, and DW out of Germany, who treated it skeptically. i understand that you don't give out such information for tactical reasons, but surely more than those two disparate outlets would have carried the story if there was any evidence of it.


kinda figured it was a puff news.......RA will say anything to make them look better, even though they're assholes


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> kinda figured it was a puff news.......RA will say anything to make them look better, even though they're assholes


The Ukrainians can have secure zoom meetings and would not have that many high level officers in one place or travelling on one plane for that matter. If they did have a meeting they would not do it under Russian drone or satellite surveillance and they use strict communications discipline that include starlink terminals. Even the Russia precision munitions have an error circle of hundreds of meters and any such meeting would held in a shelter anyway. Not to mention the Ukrainians have a lot of foreign press around and it would have sent shock waves through Ukraine.


----------



## printer (Jun 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Ukrainians can have secure zoom meetings and would not have that many high level officers in one place or travelling on one plane for that matter. If they did have a meeting they would not do it under Russian drone or satellite surveillance and they use strict communications discipline that include starlink terminals. Even the Russia precision munitions have an error circle of hundreds of meters and any such meeting would held in a shelter anyway. Not to mention the Ukrainians have a lot of foreign press around and it would have sent shock waves through Ukraine.


Depends if they were there to learn how to operate Nato equipment. And 50 could very well be some commanders and their aids as well as people serving coffee. Now there is nothing to say there are not Russian sympathizers in the country giving them information of a meeting taking place. If the Ukrainians can target the Russian brass then there is no reason the Russians could not do the same. This is war after all, where was that page that monitored social media posts people used to report action? I will have to see if I can find it again.

It was on the 18th, can not seem to find anything about it but it was the same day Zelenskyy was touring the area.





__





War in Ukraine - govtrackr.org


Follow what's happening in Ukraine




govtrackr.org


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2022)

Russia's Medvedev suggests U.S. should beg for nuclear arms talks


Former Russian President Dmitry Medvedev said on Monday that there was no point having any nuclear arms reduction talks with the United States and that Moscow should wait until the Americans begged for negotiations.




www.reuters.com






hey Medvedev, this little girl has something for you and the answer pay attention


and that goes for the rest of us....Beg my ass


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2022)

printer said:


> Depends if they were there to learn how to operate Nato equipment. And 50 could very well be some commanders and their aids as well as people serving coffee. Now there is nothing to say there are not Russian sympathizers in the country giving them information of a meeting taking place. If the Ukrainians can target the Russian brass then there is no reason the Russians could not do the same. This is war after all, where was that page that monitored social media posts people used to report action? I will have to see if I can find it again.
> 
> It was on the 18th, can not seem to find anything about it but it was the same day Zelenskyy was touring the area.
> 
> ...


That happened to the Ukrainians in 2014 when the Russians disrupted their communications, they learned a hard lesson then and are not likely to repeat the mistake. On the other hand they have been repeatedly interfering with Russian communications and doing the same thing to Russian generals, when they are forced to meet, only with greater precision. Also they tend to be further back from the front with a robust command and control system down to the sergeants in front of them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2022)

printer said:


> Depends if they were there to learn how to operate Nato equipment. And 50 could very well be some commanders and their aids as well as people serving coffee. Now there is nothing to say there are not Russian sympathizers in the country giving them information of a meeting taking place. If the Ukrainians can target the Russian brass then there is no reason the Russians could not do the same. This is war after all, where was that page that monitored social media posts people used to report action? I will have to see if I can find it again.
> 
> It was on the 18th, can not seem to find anything about it but it was the same day Zelenskyy was touring the area.
> 
> ...


they might have hit a meeting, and maybe even taken out a few ranking officers...but 50 high lvl officers at one shot? no one but the russians are stupid enough to put that much brass together at one time, in one place, it would be the height of idiocy...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2022)

2 hr 45 min ago*Luhansk military head: Russian army has enough firepower to launch a "large scale offensive" on Severodonetsk*
From CNN's Sebastian Shukla

Russian forces attacking the key city of Severodonetsk, in the Luhansk region of Eastern Ukraine, have enough reserved to launch a large-scale offensive, the head of the region's Military, Serhiy Hayday, said.
Speaking on Monday evening, Hayday said that dozens of pieces of Russian heavy military equipment had been brought into the region and were already deployed on the battlefield.
In the city itself, Hayday said that fighting is underway in the industrial area, but that “most of the city is under control [of Russian army]. Now the Ukrainian military controls only the industrial zone and the territory of the Azot plant.”
Hayday also provided an update on the fighting in the neighboring town of Lysychansk. He said that there was fighting along the highway between Lysychansk and Bakhmut and that all the towns in that area are being shelled and that Lysychansk “had been shelled almost all day” on Monday. 




3 hr 25 min ago*Ukraine's deputy defense minister calls fight for Luhansk region "very difficult" and "dynamic"*
From CNN's Sebastian Shukla






Debris and destroyed cars are seen along a road in Lysychansk on June 19. (Madeleine Kelly/SOPA Images/LightRocket/Getty Images)

Ukraine's Deputy Defense Minister Hanna Maliar said on Monday that “the struggle is very difficult” in the eastern Luhansk region, and that making any predictions are “extremely difficult” given the “dynamic” nature of the fighting.
She added that information is changing rapidly “every half an hour the situation changes.” She said that unless either Ukrainian or Russian forces are in total control of a town or village border, “it is impossible to say what the situation is.”
On the battle for Severodonetsk, Mailar said that she was not going to make any predictions as to the outcome of the battle for the key strategic city in Luhansk region. 
Maliar also went on to say that Russian forces in the region have an advantage in number of personnel and weapons.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 2 hr 45 min ago*Luhansk military head: Russian army has enough firepower to launch a "large scale offensive" on Severodonetsk*
> From CNN's Sebastian Shukla
> 
> Russian forces attacking the key city of Severodonetsk, in the Luhansk region of Eastern Ukraine, have enough reserved to launch a large-scale offensive, the head of the region's Military, Serhiy Hayday, said.
> ...


i wonder what it will take to get NATO to finish this shit show? it's just fucking painful to watch...shitty orcs murdering and raping, and supposedly one of the finest fighting forces on earth is just standing there watching, letting the fucking forces of fascism loot half the country while they bomb the other half to rubble...i'm fucking ashamed of all of us for allowing this to keep going on, instead of standing up like men to a bully who will never go away until beaten soundly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder what it will take to get NATO to finish this shit show? it's just fucking painful to watch...shitty orcs murdering and raping, and supposedly one of the finest fighting forces on earth is just standing there watching, letting the fucking forces of fascism loot half the country while they bomb the other half to rubble...i'm fucking ashamed of all of us for allowing this to keep going on, instead of standing up like men to a bully who will never go away until beaten soundly.


Countries have no morals only interests and I figure oil is the interest for Russia, Ukraine and Europe, it appears to be the thing that is unspoken in all this, but motivated much of it. The brain trust has concluded the way to get Russia out of Ukraine is to slowly destroy it, I'm sure the slogan, spook and nuke, is being tossed around, avoid spooking them and avoid nuking them, blead the fuckers to death slowly and as completely as you can. The legs will kick around and they will thrash about near the end!

It's the only thing that makes sense to me, this situation evolved and when it evolved to a certain point a decision was taken in Washington and other places after analysis by experts. Ukraine could win and with western help could destroy the Russian army and the longer it got drawn into a war of attrition the more Russia and it's military would be destroyed. Win the war in a week and the Germans would be back to buying Russian oil the week after and France sending replacement parts for arms a week after that. So perhaps there might be several reasons for a longer war, sucking in and destroying the irreplaceable Russian tanks and equipment is one of them. However if they start selling oil again and sanctions are lifted, they can build those tanks again or buy the tools and technology to do so. If you want to really fuck Russia, cut it out of the energy markets for a decade as we transition to EVs and green new grids with vastly improved battery technology. The longer the war the longer the sanctions and the more assets that can be seized, the more of the Russian army that can be destroyed.

Europe might freeze in the dark and Africa might starve, but the Russians will get and deserve the blame. One way or another the map of central Europe will be changed and Putin in trouble politically. If Uncle Sam had planned this as revenge on Russia and Putin for fucking over America and helping to impose Trump, they could not have done a better job. Nobody could fuck Vlad better than he fucked himself and Sammy was waiting to chop the fucker's head off when he stuck it out, well he stuck it out real fucking good!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know if the "dream" is as important to Xi as regaining Taiwan is...dictators never seems to like it when territory they consider their own secedes from them. i also am not so sure they care about the threat so much, they have been developing their own network of vassal states, buying them off with rail lines and freight depots, while also building military bases every chance they get...they're in a pretty good position to not give a fuck what America or the rest of the world thinks about them.


China so far has left Taiwan alone. In fact they trade with each other very successfully. They have historically had good relations with each other but yes it is strained the last few years. Taiwan and Mainland China signed the "Cross-straits Agreements for the Avoidance of Double Taxation on Income and Solidifying Cooperation with respect to Taxes" (hereinafter referred to as "Cross-straits ITA") on 25 August 2015.
Will Taiwan end up back under China's rule? Probably. But that might be in 10 years or another 200 years. I don't see America wanting another proxy war but i didn't think they would want another russian proxy war this time either. Must just be to much $ in it. Falklands will also probably end up with Argentina and North and South Korea will hopefully be reunited one day like Vietnam was. Ireland and Northern ireland maybe one day to.

For what its worth
Despite the recent tensions between China and Taiwan, research suggests that many Taiwanese people are relatively untroubled.
In October the Taiwan Public Opinion Foundation asked people whether they thought that there would, eventually, be war with China.
Almost two thirds (64.3%) replied that they did not.


Do you give a fk what people think of you or are you just you and they accept you as you are? Why did Trump start this new round of lets hate on China thing?

Should the US have so many missiles surrounding China and want to dominate what is their sea's? Its called the China sea and South China sea for a reason. Why does the US need to dominate all the oceans for and set up military bases all over the globe?
Its very hypocritical.


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 20, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Why does the US need to dominate all the oceans for and set up military bases all over the globe?


Why does anyone need to dominate anything? Who really owns the land you walk on? Who owns the oceans we all swim in? Who owns the space above the outer atmosphere? Who owns the moon?

Eventually, if the human race doesn't come together as a whole fucking team, we will fight over every fucking rock in the solar system.

You my friend are thinking too small. We, the US, want to dominate EVERYTHING. Every planet, every moon, even the fucking sun will be ours.

So eat that aussie fuck!! 

ps..........................................Soon we will charge for the sunlight you receive as well


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Why does anyone need to dominate anything? Who really owns the land you walk on? Who owns the oceans we all swim in? Who owns the space above the outer atmosphere? Who owns the moon?
> 
> Eventually, if the human race doesn't come together as a whole fucking team, we will fight over every fucking rock in the solar system.
> 
> ...


True words. All for 'Freedom"!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 20, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> This is actually something finland could do. We train 10 000 new conscripts twice a year for six months anyway (about half of them train for a year).


I didn't think Conscription was a thing in liberal democracies anymore.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I didn't think Conscription was a thing in liberal democracies anymore.


Finland, sweden, denmark and norway all have conscription. In finland you can instead choose civilian service or go to prison (open prison, not very prison like).


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 21, 2022)

^FDF produces some pretty high quality videos. 

This is an exercise for joint fire control for different branches of military. Eng subs. 





This is the main battle exercise for 2021





This one is a scripted training video on how a war might start. Takes a couple of minutes to get going, but it's pretty cool. English subs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> ^FDF produces some pretty high quality videos.
> 
> This is an exercise for joint fire control for different branches of military. Eng subs.
> 
> ...


When the threat is real and existential conscription is not a problem with a responsible liberal democratic government in charge. As we have seen in Ukraine morale is a very important factor in war, people need to believe in what they are fighting for and Russia makes that really fucking easy!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2022)

speaking of low moral......another 200 to give up the ghost....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539073116743225344


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2022)

i knew those reports were true.....nothing ship bites the dust.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539118311409176576


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i knew those reports were true.....nothing ship bites the dust.......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539118311409176576


Eventually they will surrender or starve, no need to take the place, just reduce it's air and sea offensive capability. From my reading of the map, Snake island should be in M777 range and they could pound the place to dust from shore, if they can locate the guns. Those guns are light and helicopters might be able to transport them or put one on a barge and tow it down the coastline, if required. Or use them as bait to sink Russian ships and boats that try to resupply or evacuate them, once their AA defense is eliminated, drones can operate around the Island attacking shipping further out and cheaper than Harpoons. If they take over Snake Island and put AA defense missiles and operate drones from there or use it as a transmitters/receiver base for armed military drones, they can range right to Crimea and own the western Black sea, except for subs. The US is supplying unmanned naval vessels to Ukraine, I believe these are used for costal observation and submarine detection for the most part.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2022)

so they did hit that platform off the coast of Crimea.......nice, and the island......





__





Ukraine Attacks Russian Oil Platforms, Snake Island Strike Rumors Swirl






www.msn.com


----------



## jsatch (Jun 21, 2022)

Lol

Maybe you should listen to this and not your far ultra pro Ukraine media, Russia has won this war. This is from Germany.

Twitter.com/vanessabeeley/status/1538140883425583104


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2022)

not yet.....and tell that propagandist to kiss it while your at it....ty


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 21, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Lol
> 
> Maybe you should listen to this and not your far ultra pro Ukraine media, Russia has won this war. This is from Germany.
> 
> Twitter.com/vanessabeeley/status/1538140883425583104


Sensible discussion.
The pressure on America to back off it's proxy war will only get stronger. From Business and countries. We are already seeing international business that were persuaded/forced to stop doing business in Russia getting around the sanctions. Macdonald's is a classic in point. The question is will Biden and America care? Wars are good for incumbent Presidents and they are very profitable for America.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 21, 2022)

Only to Putin's stooges would assisting a ally who is under attack from a hostile nation be called a 'proxy war'. And then spam that word like they get a bonus every time they mention it like a good sales technique.


----------



## printer (Jun 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Sensible discussion.
> The pressure on America to back off it's proxy war will only get stronger. From Business and countries. We are already seeing international business that were persuaded/forced to stop doing business in Russia getting around the sanctions. Macdonald's is a classic in point. The question is will Biden and America care? Wars are good for incumbent Presidents and they are very profitable for America.


How much should Ukraine give up for peace? What is to stop the US from invading Canada as Russia has done to Ukraine?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Sensible discussion.
> The pressure on America to back off it's proxy war will only get stronger. From Business and countries. We are already seeing international business that were persuaded/forced to stop doing business in Russia getting around the sanctions. Macdonald's is a classic in point. The question is will Biden and America care? Wars are good for incumbent Presidents and they are very profitable for America.


Just FYI the Australian are in it to, guess Murdock doesn't tell u that huh


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Lol
> 
> Maybe you should listen to this and not your far ultra pro Ukraine media, Russia has won this war. . . . . . .


100% agree. Everyone is talking about how bad the Red Army is. The scared 18 year old boys, flat tires, old food, lack of fuel, etc, etc. But there is one thing they do better than any other army. Well, there might be a couple three of the African rebel armies how are better, but as far as modern militaries go, Russia has the most well planned gang rapes. You can just look at their rapes and see the devotion to detail they put into their work.

I'm not sure if it's true, but I have heard the defense forces of Ukraine do not even use rape as a tool of war. What a bunch of losers they are.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Only to Putin's stooges would assisting a ally who is under attack from a hostile nation be called a 'proxy war'. And then spam that word like they get a bonus every time they mention it like a good sales technique.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152725


An ally lol

A country In the top 3 most corrupt is considered allies huh. Are they a NATO ally too?


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jun 21, 2022)

printer said:


> How much should Ukraine give up for peace? What is to stop the US from invading Canada as Russia has done to Ukraine?


Only the English-speaking areas?


----------



## printer (Jun 21, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Only the English-speaking areas?


Ukraine or Canada?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2022)

jsatch said:


> An ally lol
> 
> A country In the top 3 most corrupt is considered allies huh. Are they a NATO ally too?


Nope wrong again let's start with Africa and Syria how's that, squirrel


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

*Russian Military Crosses Into NATO Territory - Is WW3 Coming?*


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 21, 2022)

So Ukraine just banned their political opposition & seized all their assets. That doesn't sound very democratic.

Eleven Ukrainian political parties have been suspended because of their links with Russia, according to the Ukrainian president, Volodymyr Zelenskiy.

The country’s national security and defence council took the decision to ban the parties from any political activity. Most of the parties affected were small, but *one of them, the Opposition Platform for Life, has 44 seats *in the 450-seat Ukrainian parliament.

The political move comes as Zelenskiy aims to further assert his influence over the country’s media sphere. On Sunday, *the Ukrainian leader signed a decree that aims to unite all national TV channels into one platform*, citing the importance of a *“unified information policy”* under *martial law.*









Ukraine suspends 11 political parties with links to Russia


Zelenskiy says parties such as Viktor Medvedchuk’s Opposition Platform for Life are ‘aimed at division or collusion’




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 21, 2022)

printer said:


> How much should Ukraine give up for peace? What is to stop the US from invading Canada as Russia has done to Ukraine?


US invade Canada? You want discuss the US invading a country that borders it at least twice, a country allied with at least two perhaps more nuclear armed countries? You guys are getting crazier. Might as well discuss Canada pushing against its US borders..


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Just FYI the Australian are in it to, guess Murdock doesn't tell u that huh


Of cause we are. we are doing as little as possible to appear to appease America and keep our nice trade deals and less as possible so as to not piss off Russia and the EU and appear to be less of Americas bitch than we are to China. I don't think we would of got involved at all if it wasn't for America- Same old story there..
We had a much publicised body bag come back from Ukraine as well.

Australia has given 20 Bushmaster's (they are pretty cool) and is delivering 70,000 tonnes of coal to power Ukraine's resistance, on top of $65 million in humanitarian assistance for the people of Ukraine, with a focus on protecting women, children and the elderly, including for food, shelter and emergency medical supplies.

Ill also hazard a guess that the coal delivery is also a nice test run to deliver coal to Europe on an ongoing bases. We have heaps of the stuff.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 21, 2022)

The political move comes as Zelenskiy aims to further assert his influence over the country’s media sphere. On Sunday, the Ukrainian leader signed a decree that aims to unite all national TV channels into one platform, citing the importance of a “unified information policy” under martial law.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 21, 2022)

So we have an elected leader disbanding political opposition and controlling the media...

Is it really a good look for democratic and even republics to keep supporting him?
If so at what point do we say he is a dictator and actually voice it?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> So Ukraine just banned their political opposition & seized all their assets. That doesn't sound very democratic.
> 
> Eleven Ukrainian political parties have been suspended because of their links with Russia, according to the Ukrainian president, Volodymyr Zelenskiy.
> 
> ...


I posted about it before, liberal democracies in an existential war do those things, America and Britain did, Canada and Australia too. If you were Japanese living in Canada, America or Australia, you were fucked citizen or not. These people were traitors and there would be a large super majority of the population who agree and they can even change the constitution with that much support. These organizations ended up like America first after Pearl harbor, even ethnic Russians in the east turned on Putin when their houses were destroyed and they were drafted as cannon fodder, now they don't want to be sanctioned either.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I posted about it before, liberal democracies in an existential war do those things, America and Britain did, Canada and Australia too.


I'm not aware of Australia or Britain banning political parties or ridding free speech. Obviously America has huge control over its media but id be surprised if that's the same in Canada.

Such a strange thing to hear you- a proponent of Liberal Democracies supporting the creation of a one gov and a one media entity.


Edit: it appears Australia did ban the Communist party for two years.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 21, 2022)

Being an apologist for a fascist empire is not good look on you or anyone @Lucky Luke


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 21, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Being an apologist for a fascist empire is not good look on you or anyone @Lucky Luke


Which empire would you be talking about and in what way am I apologising?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Interesting:








Russian commodities traders replace Switzerland with Dubai


Ratcheting up of sanctions is promoting a migration of Russian businesses to Dubai.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Which empire would you be talking about and in what way am I apologising?


Russia. You seem to have no problem with them invading a sovereign country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'm not aware of Australia or Britain banning political parties or ridding free speech. Obviously America has huge control over its media but id be surprised if that's the same in Canada.
> 
> Such a strange thing to hear you- a proponent of Liberal Democracies supporting the creation of a one gov and a one media entity.
> 
> ...


The Brits locked up the British fascists including Oswald Mosely, they also hung Lord Haw Haw for treason. America outlawed the German American Bund and other organizations. Liberal democracies are not suicide pacts, in most of them these antisocial characters run afoul of the law anyway and except for America, extremists are not allowed to have guns.

I never advocated single party rule and you are using rhetorical bullshit by implying that I do. If you don't support liberal democracy, what do you support? Your belief in conspiracy theories has distorted your perception of reality, I can see why Julian Assange might be cornholed for life because he also believed such anti American horse shit. Empires are not hard to spot or to define and America does not meet the definition, Russia does though and is engaged in a cruel illegal invasion of another country and liberal democracy for imperial purposes that they stated such publicly. You seem to be as determined to defend Putin, as Trump's useful idiots are at rationalizing away his evil and criminality.

It is a proxy war for America, remember what they did to Iran for fucking with their embassy? Remember how long it went on? Remember that they set Saddam on them and had a titanic WW1 type struggle for years with trench warfare? Vlad fucked with America and helped to install Trump, they will be lucky just their economy and military will be destroyed. Vlad stuck his head out a long way with this invasion of Ukraine and Sammy was waiting to chop the fucking thing off.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Which empire would you be talking about and in what way am I apologising?


*Meaning of apologist in English*




apologist
noun [ C ]
formal

UK 

/əˈpɒl.ə.dʒɪst/ US 

/əˈpɑː.lə.dʒɪst/

a person who supports a particular belief or political system, especially an unpopular one, and speaks or writes in defence of it:
communism and its apologists
There are few apologists for the old system.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Russia. You seem to have no problem with them invading a sovereign country.


Don't I? You must be new to the thread.
Let me clarify my thoughts for you.
I don't agree with Russia invading Ukraine.
I can understand their reasoning and the people of Ukraine elected Zelenskyy for better relations with Russia. He ran on that campaign.
I don't agree with America getting involved nor Europe. Its just one of the many disputes in a history of disputes in the area and there will always be disputes in the area. Much like Africa. Getting involved with these disputes always means a much longer war with more people killed and bigger economic stresses and refugees than would otherwise be avoided.
Russia is being treated by the international community very different from when America invades a sovereign country.
This war needs to be over ASAP.

I dont agree that an elected official should disband many/all political parties nor control the media.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I never advocated single party rule and you are using rhetorical bullshit by implying that I do. If you don't support liberal democracy, what do you support?
> 
> It is a proxy war for America.


You seem to be supporting one atm as Ukraine is not only banning political parties but will only have a state run media- which Zelenski started doing before the war if you recall.

The world knows it is. Which is a good start as we may have years to go.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Meaning of apologist in English*
> 
> 
> a person who supports a particular belief or political system, especially an unpopular one, and speaks or writes in defence of it:
> ...


I think social democracy is very popular it's just that capitalist don't realize the benefits. But yea i write in defence and support of it all the time.


----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2022)

Lol yeah when sanctions were against South Africa, nobody was allowed to trade with them or play sports against them, etc. it was a total blockout...

but modern politicians are cool with the situation as long as it doesn't affect their bottom lines too much. These current sanctions are the worst imitation I have ever seen.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Don't I? You must be new to the thread.
> Let me clarify my thoughts for you.
> I don't agree with Russia invading Ukraine.
> I can understand their reasoning and the people of Ukraine elected Zelenskyy for better relations with Russia. He ran on that campaign.
> ...


If noone should supply ukraine with weapons Russia would be able to invade Ukraine easily. So saying noone should supply arms is saying russia should be allowed to invade ukraine. The war would not even have started if Russia didn't start it. It would end if Russia stopped waging it.

Russian free media  russian democracy


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

ANC said:


> Lol yeah when sanctions were against South Africa, nobody was allowed to trade with them or play sports against them, etc. it was a total blockout...
> 
> but modern politicians are cool with the situation as long as it doesn't affect their bottom lines too much. These current sanctions are the worst imitation I have ever seen.


America even came in and took your nuclear weapons when you went to majority rule and gave them to Israel. Poor Palestine, or what's left of Palestine..
Why doesn't America and its allies come to Palestine's defence??


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> You seem to be supporting one atm as Ukraine is not only banning political parties but will only have a state run media- which Zelenski started doing before the war if you recall.
> 
> The world knows it is. Which is a good start as we may have years to go.


Well they are angling for EU membership, not just political parties ban other political parties, in liberal democracies the courts have a say too, as does the constitution. They are in a war of survival and are being supported by more than 40 liberal democratic countries with military and financial help, not just America. As for state run media, lot's of countries have it including Canada and the UK, as far as I know they can't really ban video and I don't think they are censoring much that isn't national security related.

This is a war measure and things will be different when peace comes, he also took Pro Russian stations off the air, or I should say his government, as in parliament did.









Zelenskyy Combines Ukraine's TV Stations Into One Platform


The president of Ukraine stressed the need for a "uniform information policy"




www.thewrap.com


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> If noone should supply ukraine with weapons Russia would be able to invade Ukraine easily. So saying noone should supply arms is saying russia should be allowed to invade ukraine. The war would not even have started if Russia didn't start it. It would end if Russia stopped waging it.
> 
> Russian free media  russian democracy


Ukraine has had to appease Russia since its inception hasn't it? Its the flat lands that armies have used to invade Russia. Ukraine is part of Russian defence strategy. Now ask yourself why did the elected Ukranian official put Russia offside and basickly dare Russia? Remember he ran on better relations with Russia. Did he already know America would back him even though Ukraine is not an allie of America? Why did it get so bad that Russia invaded? Will be interesting to see what comes out in 5 and 10 years time.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Ukraine has had to appease Russia since its inception hasn't it? Its the flat lands that armies have used to invade Russia. Ukraine is part of Russian defence strategy. Now ask yourself why did the elected Ukranian official put Russia offside and basickly dare Russia? Did he already know America would back him even though Ukraine is not an allie of America? Why did it get so bad that Russia invaded? Will be interesting to see what comes out in 5 and 10 years time.


You are back to saying Russia should be allowed to use and invade countries at their will.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> You are back to saying Russia should be allowed to use and invade countries at their will.


Only if your putting words in my mouth.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Only if your putting words in my mouth.


You put them in your mouth. And they are ugly words.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> We have already been here:
> 
> You must be new to the thread.
> Let me clarify my thoughts for you.
> ...


So in essence you are saying Russia should be allowed to invade Ukraine.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> So in essense you are saying Russia should be allowed to invade Ukraine.


They have already invaded Ukraine.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> They have already invaded Ukraine.


A part of it, yes. And it's not cool.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> A part of it, yes. And it's not cool.


No, not part of it, they invaded Ukraine.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> No, not part of it, they invaded Ukraine.


Rather unsuccesfully, but still not cool at all.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Rather unsuccesfully, but still not cool at all.


I'm not sure how you think invading a country and controlling large parts of the 2nd largest country in Europe so quickly is unsuccessful. I haven't looked at a current map but has Russia landlocked Ukraine yet? Im guessing thats the objective?


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'm not sure how you think invading a country and controlling large parts of the 2nd largest country in Europe so quickly is unsuccessful. I haven't looked at a current map but has Russia landlocked Ukraine yet? Im guessing thats the objective?


Large part. Uhm, yeah. Does not look like great success to me. 

How much they control is still irrelevant to the fact that they should not be there at all.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Large part. Uhm, yeah. Does not look like great success to me.
> 
> How much they control is still irrelevant to the fact that they should not be there at all.
> 
> View attachment 5152918


History of the human race aint it? Have you had a look at the huge list of Invaded countries America has in its very short history?
So nearly landlocked. Look how small Vietnam and Afghanistan are in comparison. War isn't a video game


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> History of the human race aint it? Have you had a look at the huge list of Invaded countries America has in its very short history?


Completely irrelevant to the Russian invasion of Ukraine. 



Lucky Luke said:


> So nearly landlocked.


Not more than since the start of the war. Also you should agree that Russia landlocking Ukraine is not good thing, if you indeed believe Russia should not be invading Ukraine.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 22, 2022)

Actually... You should agree Russia land locking Ukraine is not a good thing, if you believe Russia threatening the world with famine is not a good thing.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> We have already been here:
> 
> You must be new to the thread.
> Let me clarify my thoughts for you.
> ...


You say Russia shouldn't invade Ukraine, but anything done against such action is bad somehow.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> You say Russia shouldn't invade Ukraine, but anything done against such action is bad somehow.


They HAVE invaded ukraine.
Of cause prolonging the war is bad. More deaths, more maimed, more destruction, more debt, more refugees, more orphans, more destruction, famine for Europe.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> They HAVE invaded ukraine.
> Of cause prolonging the war is bad. More deaths, more maimed, more destruction, more debt, more refugees, more orphans.


Yes, if only there was sonething Russia could do to stop the war... 

Hey, what about if Russia stopped waging the war?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Yes, if only there was sonething Russia could do to stop the war...
> 
> Hey, what about if Russia stopped waging the war?


Maybe they will when they have landlocked Ukraine?
Maybe the war would of already been over if America hadn't of used it as a Proxy war?
Maybe the war wouldn't of started if the elected leader Zelenskyy, did what he was elected to do?

Lots of ifs, buts and maybes and that's why we love discussing them and the grey areas and even the propaganda.

Humans love fighting over invisible lines on a map. We scrub them out and redraw them all to often


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Maybe they will when they have landlocked Ukraine?
> Maybe the war would of already been over if America hadn't of used it as a Proxy war?
> Maybe the war wouldn't of started if the elected leader Zelenskyy, did what he was elected to do?
> 
> ...


Your position is untenable, because it doesn't make sense. You either support Russian empire gobbling up countries at their will or you support independent countries' right to be independent. There really is no middle ground.


Edit: what is clear is that the war would not have started if russia had not started it.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Your position is untenable, because it doesn't make sense. You either support Russian empire gobbling up countries at their will or you support independent countries' right to be independent. There really is no middle ground.


Ha! It doesnt matter what i support you will find fault with it!
I just like discussing war history and this one will be intriguing in a few years time when we know much more truth.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Ha! It doesnt matter what i support you will find fault with it!


No it doesn't. I just said that being an apologist for a fascist empire is not a good look on you. Still isn't.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 22, 2022)

We should let the Russians explain their side of the story too. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538911097138331648


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> We should let the Russians explain their side of the story too.


ahh propaganda- so much on this thread.
We will but most of the reasons are already known. Japan's side was interesting well after WW2 isnt it? Australia's First nations is also coming to light after 200 bloody years.. and that's also very interesting. How white history taught that is criminal.
I want to learn more about the illegal takeover of Hawaii. i only just found out about that a few days ago. So that's interesting.
Hindsight is lovely.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> No it doesn't. I just said that being an apologist for a fascist empire is not a good look on you. Still isn't.


Im not apologising for anything Russia did or is doing. Do i need to copy and paste again?


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im not apologising for anything Russia did or is doing. Do i need to copy and paste again?


Yet you keep on giving reasons why Russia should be allowed to invade Ukraine and seem to get joy out of their military advances. If you indeed were against Russia invading Ukraine you would do neither of those things. 


How much land should Finland give to Russians when if they decide Finland is a threat? I mean you would obviously be against Russia invading Finland, but not really.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Yet you keep on giving reasons why Russia should be allowed to invade Ukraine and seem to get joy out of their military advances. If you indeed were against Russia invading Ukraine you would do neither of those things.
> 
> 
> How much land should Finland give to Russians when if they decide Finland is a threat? I mean you would obviously be against Russia invading Finland, but not really.


They HAVE invaded Ukraine. Talking about invisible lines on a map is just that. Its interesting is it not, like watching a chess match.
if you want to go back to the start of this thread i didnt think Russia would invade Ukraine. So maybe do some research on what i thought 4 months ago.
Finland is part of Nato so that's a completely different discussion (as is why Finland was granted Nato membership) and why would Russia invade Finland? Has invading armies gone across Finland to Invade Russia? Is Finland pat of Russian defence strategy?


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> They HAVE invaded Ukraine.
> if you want to go back to the start of this thread i didnt think Russia would invade Ukraine. So maybe do some research on what i thought 4 months ago.


Saying you are against the invasion and then saying Ukraine should just surrender to Russian invasion is uhm... Not being against invasion.



Lucky Luke said:


> Finland is part of Nato so that's a completely different discussion (as is why Finland was granted Nato membership) and why would Russia invade Finland? Has invading armies gone across Finland to Invade Russia? Is Finland pat of Russian defence strategy?


Finland is not in nato, and yes, Finland is obviously part of russian defence strategy.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Saying you are against the invasion and then saying Ukraine should just surrender to Russian invasion is uhm... Not being against invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> Finland is not in nato, and yes, Finland is obviously part of russian defence strategy.


Just reality. Did i mention surrender?

oO i thought you were. Seems not and you have asked to join.
Does Finland fit the criteria for Nato membership?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Finland should just stay neutral maybe..whos gunna trust it?

Finland participated in the Second World War initially in a defensive war against the Soviet Union, followed by another battle against the Soviet Union acting in concert with Nazi Germany and then finally fighting alongside the Allies against Germany.
You did look after your Jews though. Not many countries did that even when occupied.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Just reality. Did i mention surrender?


It's a strong implication they should surrender when you say they shouldn't be sold/given weapons to fight russia, and saying the war should be ended, yet no word about Russia leaving territory they invaded. What else would it mean?




Lucky Luke said:


> oO i thought you were. Seems not and you have asked to join.
> Does Finland fit the criteria for Nato membership?


Yeah, after Russia launched a war on Ukraine we applied for Nato membership. This is pretty much the first occasion Finland could apply for membership and not worry too much about Russia launching an attack. There still were threats, but they obviously have no ability to expand the war atm and they know coming over the border would be much harder than in Ukraine. I must thank Ukraine army for destroying most of the 200th motorized rifle brigade though. They are usually situated near the Finnish border.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> It's a strong implication they should surrender when you say they shouldn't be sold/given weapons to fight russia, and saying the war should be ended, yet no word about Russia leaving territory they invaded. What else would it mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't think i mentioned it.
War in Finland would be to hard.
Do you fit the criteria?


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> War in Finland would be to hard.
> Do you fit the criteria?


Sure. Turkey is playing difficult. Either because Erdogan is trying to blackmail the US or because he has an agreement with Putin. Makes me think we don't really need Nato, but then again we do need it.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 22, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> A citation from a reliable source is required.


Ya right, a reliable source. I can’t wait lol.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Sure. Turkey is playing difficult. Either because Erdogan is trying to blackmail the US or because he has an agreement with Putin. Makes me think we don't really need Nato, but then again we do need it.


NATO might be more trouble than its worth. You just become a plaything of the US. Nice to have their security but how much do you sell your soul?
It shouldn't even be. Warsaw pact no longer exists.
NATO did not conduct any operation during the cold war though it was already in existence.NATO’s mandate initially was to protect its territories from any threat of the Warsaw Pact. After the 1949 agreement, NATO’s scope was expanded to cover peacekeeping and conflict resolutions.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

@Horselover fat Do you sail? The sailing looks incredible in Finland.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> NATO might be more trouble than its worth. You just become a plaything of the US. Nice to have their security but how much do you sell your soul?


Well, nah, either that or be sure Russia invades our territory. I'd rather we had european defence with much better security assurances than the nato has.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> @Horselover fat Do you sail? The sailing looks incredible in Finland.


Nah, I live next to the Åland archipelago, but I'd rather ride my bicycle there


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Nah, I live next to the Åland archipelago, but I'd rather ride my bicycle there


Looks beautiful.
Didn't Finland steal those islands? Humans eh?


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> US invade Canada? You want discuss the US invading a country that borders it at least twice, a country allied with at least two perhaps more nuclear armed countries? You guys are getting crazier. Might as well discuss Canada pushing against its US borders..


No answer huh? You mean the US can overwhelm Canada so it is unthinkable and at the beginning of the war Russia was thought to have Ukraine under its heel in three days. It is not a hard question. It is not one of could Canada defend itself. It is would it be acceptable for the US to pull off a move like that if it is acceptable for Russia to pull off the move?


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> America even came in and took your nuclear weapons when you went to majority rule and gave them to Israel. Poor Palestine, or what's left of Palestine..
> Why doesn't America and its allies come to Palestine's defence??


The Oslo peace accord was to lead to peace and Clinton had them at Camp David to finish the deal.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

printer said:


> How much should Ukraine give up for peace? What is to stop the US from invading Canada as Russia has done to Ukraine?


Canada? we can get to them anytime, i'm thinking about invading Australia...once we get rid of all those people descended from criminals and debtors, and spray for weird spiders, we could turn it into Australifornia, and they already nearly exterminated the indigenous people for us, and shoved them onto "reserves"...like you put animals in....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Sensible discussion.
> The pressure on America to back off it's proxy war will only get stronger. From Business and countries. We are already seeing international business that were persuaded/forced to stop doing business in Russia getting around the sanctions. Macdonald's is a classic in point. The question is will Biden and America care? Wars are good for incumbent Presidents and they are very profitable for America.


there is NO real pressure for America, or Europe, or NATO to back off of anything...who is this supposed pressure coming from?
what businesses that left russia are flooding back to reopen? a real link please? because mcdonalds isnt back in operations in russia, russia seized the property, and one of putin's oligarchs is running it with no involvement from mcdonalds..https://www.voanews.com/a/rebranded-mcdonalds-restaurants-reopen-in-russia-/6614268.html
what Biden and America care about are Ukrainians dying because putin is prosecuting an illegal, immoral war in a country he makes no secret of wanting back under the control of the dead empire he once served, and now wants to resurrect...
what we care about is removing a long term threat to world peace and security...
what you seem to care about is posturing and condemning America, which is doing nothing worthy of that condemnation...
the day Ukraine decides to quit fighting and surrender to russia, then that is what will happen, they don't have to run a fucking thing by us for approval. we would be hugely disappointed, but that's all we would be...
but until that day, we will continue to arm and offer aid to the Ukrainians so that they can defend their home against a murderous horde of thieving lying rapists.


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Canada? we can get to them anytime, i'm thinking about invading Australia...once we get rid of all those people descended from criminals and debtors, and spray for weird spiders, we could turn it into Australifornia, and they already nearly exterminated the indigenous people for us, and shoved them onto "reserves"...like you put animals in....


But with Canada you can jump over the border in the morning, have lunch here and be back home for dinner.


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 22, 2022)

Oil is down $23 a barrel in the last week. Thanks Biden


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there is NO real pressure for America, or Europe, or NATO to back off of anything...who is this supposed pressure coming from?
> what businesses that left russia are flooding back to reopen? a real link please? because mcdonalds isnt back in operations in russia, russia seized the property, and one of putin's oligarchs is running it with no involvement from mcdonalds..https://www.voanews.com/a/rebranded-mcdonalds-restaurants-reopen-in-russia-/6614268.html
> what Biden and America care about are Ukrainians dying because putin is prosecuting an illegal, immoral war in a country he makes no secret of wanting back under the control of the dead empire he once served, and now wants to resurrect...
> what we care about is removing a long term threat to world peace and security...
> ...


You are going to love this.

*European leaders still can’t shake the urge to appease Russia*
It felt like a historic occasion when the leaders of Europe’s largest states, Germany, Italy and France, finally visited Kyiv on Thursday. Air raid sirens howled as their night train pulled into the Ukrainian capital. French President Emmanuel Macron spoke of “a message of European unity”. But behind the warm words, there was also plenty of cold calculation as Europe’s leaders push to end the war as soon as possible.

Since Russia invaded Ukraine in February, none of the European Union heavyweights had seen fit to visit Ukraine. Macron, who boasted that he has spent “at least a hundred hours” on the phone with Vladimir Putin, declared that he would travel to Kyiv only if he felt it was “useful”. German Chancellor Olaf Scholz spoke dismissively of not wanting to “join the queue of people who do a quick in-and-out for a photo opportunity”.

But the Thursday visit didn’t turn out to be particularly “useful” to Ukraine, which has been pleading desperately for more weapons; nor was it much more than a photo op. Apart from six additional howitzers from France, all the European leaders offered was support for Ukraine’s bid to become a member of the E.U. at some point in the future.









European leaders still can’t shake the urge to appease Russia


It felt like a historic occasion when the leaders of Europe’s largest states, Germany, Italy and France, finally visited Kyiv on Thursday. Air raid sirens howled as their night train pulled into th…




www.almendron.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

jsatch said:


> An ally lol
> 
> A country In the top 3 most corrupt is considered allies huh. Are they a NATO ally too?


wrong again...
https://worldpopulationreview.com/country-rankings/most-corrupt-countries

Ukraine ranks number 32 in the world...russia ranks at 29...so not only are they not in the top three, they're not in the top ten, or top 20...and in fact rank better than russia

please quit coming to gun fights with a plastic spork...if you're going to run your mouth, at least fucking look up some facts first


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Oil is down $23 a barrel in the last week. Thanks Biden


that means shit, while the oil companies keep charging record prices while paying record low prices...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Don't I? You must be new to the thread.
> Let me clarify my thoughts for you.
> I don't agree with Russia invading Ukraine.
> I can understand their reasoning and the people of Ukraine elected Zelenskyy for better relations with Russia. He ran on that campaign.
> ...


that's the old world...welcome to the new world order. we help democracies stay democracies, especially when a fascist state attacks them unprovoked. the very day Ukraine wants the war to end is the day it will end...America in no way will coerce them to continue.
it is 100% up to them. until they decide to surrender, we should and will arm and assist them in any way possible to defend their homes, their lives, and their choices.
saying that that is prolonging the war is true...so motherfucking what? the alternative is to allow a murderous state to consume a peaceful smaller state for their personal profit. that is fucking unacceptable, and fuck anyone who suggests it. it is an affront to humanity, and a threat to world security, and it would be insane to allow it to happen unopposed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> You seem to be supporting one atm as Ukraine is not only banning political parties but will only have a state run media- which Zelenski started doing before the war if you recall.
> 
> The world knows it is. Which is a good start as we may have years to go.


the war in Ukraine has been going on at a low level since russia invaded and stole crimea in 2014....a nation at war has to take harsh measures to keep apologists and subversives from destroying the efforts of its people to regain their freedom. the ONLY test of Ukraine and Zelensky's true designs will become apparent only after russia is beaten and life in Ukraine can approach something like normal, so until a level of normalcy is achieved, war time measures are the norm, and deservedly so.


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the war in Ukraine has been going on at a low level since russia invaded and stole crimea in 2014....a nation at war has to take harsh measures to keep apologists and subversives from destroying the efforts of its people to regain their freedom. the ONLY test of Ukraine and Zelensky's true designs will become apparent only after russia is beaten and life in Ukraine can approach something like normal, so until a level of normalcy is achieved, war time measures are the norm, and deservedly so.


Lucky would have made a deal with Hitler, it was the rest of Europe's fault for WWII.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2022)

it's a bird, it's a plane (it really is), it's a kamakazie drone hitting a gas refinery......boom


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539512743333613569
and just right over the border too.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Why did it get so bad that Russia invaded?


it didn't get so bad...
russia just invaded...unprovoked, no matter what excuse the russian mind crimes ministry tries to push.
putin wanted to be an emperor. putin wanted unrestricted access to the black sea. putin wanted Ukraine's oil and gas reserves for his own.
that's all the reason putin needed to invade. all shitty bad criminal reasons...but he's a shitty bad criminal person...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2022)

no MikeyD's for Russia, fuck them, but Ukraine.....oh come on in lets resume...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538604167790571521


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Only if your putting words in my mouth.


no...you're just fucking saying it directly and refusing to hear your own words, because that would make your shitty arguments apparent even to you...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'm not sure how you think invading a country and controlling large parts of the 2nd largest country in Europe so quickly is unsuccessful. I haven't looked at a current map but has Russia landlocked Ukraine yet? Im guessing thats the objective?


controlling a country so quickly? does time travel much faster in Australia? does being upside down make the clocks run backwards?
they rolled into Ukraine like a gang posse, and were immediately handed their asses for their hubris and ineptitude.
they lost more men in 90 days in Ukraine than they lost in 20 years in Afghanistan, they lost more equipment in Ukraine than they have ever lost anywhere before...the only reason they're still able to fight is they have spent decades of time and generations of labor stockpiling weapons (which is exactly what peaceful neighbors do....) 
their objective isn't to landlock Ukraine, that's just a result of their objective, which is to steal Ukraine's Black Sea ports for themselves, and to then steal Ukraine's oil and gas reserves for themselves...everything else is an excuse. this isn't about security, and it never has been, it's about thieves trying to steal, and murderers murderering, and rapists raping...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> History of the human race aint it? Have you had a look at the huge list of Invaded countries America has in its very short history?
> So nearly landlocked. Look how small Vietnam and Afghanistan are in comparison. War isn't a video game


misdirection...yeah, but what about them doing that?....
this is about russia and Ukraine...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> They HAVE invaded ukraine.
> Of cause prolonging the war is bad. More deaths, more maimed, more destruction, more debt, more refugees, more orphans, more destruction, famine for Europe.


so the Ukrainians lay down their arms and pull down their pants so russia can fuck them up the ass more easily and not perhaps kill a few more of them while they're getting fucked?
do you have the faintest fucking idea how fucking offensive that very idea is?
how much it will encourage russia to carry on with it's campaigns against weaker neighbors? whose next? Moldova? Poland? Finland?...
you're the worst kind of apologist...one convinced in their moral superiority and unconcerned that others will have to die for you to maintain that superiority.


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

Putin and many Russians are not happy at the demise of the Soviet Union. Otherwise Russia is just an Italy sized economy that is based on oil and N gas, if it did not have nukes they would be nothing. That and veto power in the UN. Just think of it, who in their right mind would want to invade Russia? Everybody was fine with buying its raw materials. What is the gain in taking Russia?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2022)

in the meantime....stolen UA grain going to where...yeah his good ol pale Assad.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537456544777920514


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> ahh propaganda- so much on this thread.
> We will but most of the reasons are already known. Japan's side was interesting well after WW2 isnt it? Australia's First nations is also coming to light after 200 bloody years.. and that's also very interesting. How white history taught that is criminal.
> I want to learn more about the illegal takeover of Hawaii. i only just found out about that a few days ago. So that's interesting.
> Hindsight is lovely.


heres some hindsight you might want to look into, personal history is usually much more enlightening than the history of anonymous people...
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&sxsrf=ALiCzsaN6IboRh1icwekS0L1kwogLss8zg:1655911280318&q=australian+injustice+to+aboriginal+people&spell=1&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjH9JGdrsH4AhU1GFkFHc1RAm0QBSgAegQIARAy&biw=1600&bih=749&dpr=1.2

here's some more
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=racism+in+australia


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im not apologising for anything Russia did or is doing. Do i need to copy and paste again?


no, you need to quit doing it and denying you're doing it...saying that if America wouldn't have gotten involved (at Ukraine's request) the war would already be over is being an apologist...and if you don't understand that, you probably never will.
that is implying, strongly, that russia is right in their actions, and that Ukraine and it's allies should have just rolled over and taken whatever russia wanted to do to them, to avoid inconveniencing the rest of the world....
and that is a fucked up attitude, which i am glad most of the rest of the world sees as what it is, horseshit.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Nope wrong again let's start with Africa and Syria how's that, squirrel


They were voted the most corrupt nation in Europe before the war began, you're always wrong and I'm fine with it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> They HAVE invaded Ukraine. Talking about invisible lines on a map is just that. Its interesting is it not, like watching a chess match.
> if you want to go back to the start of this thread i didnt think Russia would invade Ukraine. So maybe do some research on what i thought 4 months ago.
> Finland is part of Nato so that's a completely different discussion (as is why Finland was granted Nato membership) and why would Russia invade Finland? Has invading armies gone across Finland to Invade Russia? Is Finland pat of Russian defence strategy?


putin has already made provocative statements about future dealings with Poland, Finland, and now Lithuania...
but hey, i'm sure he will just take what he wants, after murdering thousand of civilians, and raping anyone convenient, after looting their homes and stealing their food...better to let him do what he wants, less mess that way...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Finland should just stay neutral maybe..whos gunna trust it?
> 
> Finland participated in the Second World War initially in a defensive war against the Soviet Union, followed by another battle against the Soviet Union acting in concert with Nazi Germany and then finally fighting alongside the Allies against Germany.
> You did look after your Jews though. Not many countries did that even when occupied.


maybe Finland wants to stay neutral, but is afraid that if they do, they'll be next on putin's lunch platter?
then why not a little Sweden for dessert? i mean, we're already in Finland, might as well, it's right next door...


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 22, 2022)

jsatch said:


> An ally lol
> 
> A country In the top 3 most corrupt is considered allies huh. Are they a NATO ally too?


Funny how ousting Putin's puppets so that they can actually try to clean up their corruption coincided with Putin beginning his attack on them.

And yes, they are an ally to NATO nations too.



jsatch said:


> They were voted the most corrupt nation in Europe before the war began, you're always wrong and I'm gone with it.


lol what a troll move.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> in the meantime....stolen UA grain going to where...yeah his good ol pale Assad.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537456544777920514


i'd sink the ships if it as up to me, better that it feed fish than to feed putin allies


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> putin has already made provocative statements about future dealings with Poland, Finland, and now Lithuania...
> but hey, i'm sure he will just take what he wants, after murdering thousand of civilians, and raping anyone convenient, after looting their homes and stealing their food...better to let him do what he wants, less mess that way...


Estonia now too...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd sink the ships if it as up to me, better that it feed fish than to feed putin allies


me too, and according to reports they're are 3 of them stationed in Syria now all with grain stolen from UA


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

jsatch said:


> They were voted the most corrupt nation in Europe before the war began, you're always wrong and I'm gone with it.


You are gone with it? Translation software not up to snuff? Well, as long as you are gone.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 22, 2022)

printer said:


> You are gone with it? Translation software not up to snuff? Well, as long as you are gone.


Auto correct on my phone oh great and higher being of demoRAT party, thank you for correcting poor little bubba me.

It was supposed to be fine


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Auto correct on my phone oh great and higher being of demoRAT party, thank you for correcting poor little bubba me.
> 
> It was supposed to be fine


You can't manage to type a single line by yourself? That is pathetic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

*What's the deal with the Kaliningrad blockade? | TVP World*
4,823 views Jun 22, 2022 Host Rafał Tomański takes a closer look at the blockade of Kaliningrad by Lithuanian authorities.


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *What's the deal with the Kaliningrad blockade? | TVP World*
> 4,823 views Jun 22, 2022 Host Rafał Tomański takes a closer look at the blockade of Kaliningrad by Lithuanian authorities.


Not a bad read at this point in the video.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

printer said:


> Not a bad read at this point in the video.


The thing is though, each MLRS system can take out the rear C&C, logistics and support of a BTG with a reload. The Russians have about 100 BTGs left, though they have been bringing in untrained reserves when they can dragoon them, T80 and T62 junk. Use a couple of MLRSs and a couple of reloads on 5 ton trucks and they can punch through several BTGs and get into their rear creating havoc among forces with dead leadership, poor training and communications. They would use artillery, drones and armored assaults supported by infantry on the layered defenses up front, while the MLRS took out the rear support and reserves.

It will have to wait until the equipment arrives and is deployed with units and perhaps other forces are trained too. Meanwhile the Russians are attacking and getting chewed up, not as many as we would like and it's far too close a thing and far too costly for the Ukrainians IMHO. We will see how many MLRS reloads Uncle Sam gives them, but a tractor trailer with a flat bed could haul quite a few reloads I imagine and they must have plenty prepositioned in Europe already.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 22, 2022)

printer said:


> You can't manage to type a single line by yourself? That is pathetic.


I type quick oh lord of education and higher everything


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

printer said:


> But with Canada you can jump over the border in the morning, have lunch here and be back home for dinner.


Shit most Canadians live south of the 49th!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it's a bird, it's a plane (it really is), it's a kamakazie drone hitting a gas refinery......boom
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539512743333613569
> and just right over the border too.....


That thing didn't cost too much at all, powered by a glorified lawn mower engine (American design, dime a dozen from China) and constructed from common materials, using a cheap $100 RC plane flight controller with GPS. It would hit inside about 6 feet most of the time, could go for many miles and could be immune to most jamming. It could fly low and terrain follow to an extent too and use multiple GPS waypoints to do it. Seriously these could be mass produced by Ukraine for a few grand a piece, bungie and catapult launched to give a long reach with a hundred pound warhead. A flying M777 shell with a range of hundreds of kilometers and the accuracy of a Excalibur round, for a small fraction of the cost of an Excalibur round too!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That thing didn't cost too much at all, powered by a glorified lawn mower engine (American design, dime a dozen from China) and constructed from common materials, using a cheap $100 RC plane flight controller with GPS. It would hit inside about 6 feet most of the time, could go for many miles and could be immune to most jamming. It could fly low and terrain follow to an extent too and use multiple GPS waypoints to do it. Seriously these could be mass produced by Ukraine for a few grand a piece, bungie and catapult launched to give a long reach with a hundred pound warhead. A flying M777 shell with a range of hundreds of kilometers and the accuracy of a Excalibur round, for a small fraction of the cost of an Excalibur round too!


they need to keep doing it too.....hit every gas rigg right across the border, they might be able to hit the ones in the black see too.....

also looks like somethings is coming...Kherson...hehe


----------



## harris hawk (Jun 22, 2022)

drop SEEDS not bombs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! here is a breeder in the Ukraine "Plantamaster" checked out his strains on Seedfinders.eu went to the site to order and it was under repair - has anyone here grew plantamaster before he jhas some excellant landrance/herilom strains. need to check it out !! support Ukraine buy Seeds !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The thing is though, each MLRS system can take out the rear C&C, logistics and support of a BTG with a reload. The Russians have about 100 BTGs left, though they have been bringing in untrained reserves when they can dragoon them, T80 and T62 junk. Use a couple of MLRSs and a couple of reloads on 5 ton trucks and they can punch through several BTGs and get into their rear creating havoc among forces with dead leadership, poor training and communications. They would use artillery, drones and armored assaults supported by infantry on the layered defenses up front, while the MLRS took out the rear support and reserves.
> 
> It will have to wait until the equipment arrives and is deployed with units and perhaps other forces are trained too. Meanwhile the Russians are attacking and getting chewed up, not as many as we would like and it's far too close a thing and far too costly for the Ukrainians IMHO. We will see how many MLRS reloads Uncle Sam gives them, but a tractor trailer with a flat bed could haul quite a few reloads I imagine and they must have plenty prepositioned in Europe already.


 there is an enemy present, and while they have been pretty incompetent so far, they're not all total fools. they're going to have to get shit situated, and they're going to have to do it as weather allows, so the russians can't watch everything they do on satellite. they have to bring in tons of ammunition..literally TONS of it, the video you just posted says a transport plane can carry 140 tons. each 6 rocket pod weighs 2.5 tons, and they can fire one off every 5 minutes, if they don't have to move.
that's 30 tons of rockets per hour...and they can carry 56 rocket pods per plane, which is about one days worth of ammunition for a couple of launchers, that they then have to covertly move from Poland into Ukraine, then into hidden storage that is still accessible from the fighting...
the only problem with using semis to move the missile pods is that they are limited to decent roadways, and the russians surely have the coordinates of those close to hand, and the closer you get to the fighting, the worse the roads will get. so if they make it to the fight, they have to have a shielded place they can transfer the rocket pods, that each weigh 2.5 tons, from the trucks to the hemtt vehicles that carry the extra rockets for the mlrs...
that is a fucking logistical nightmare, and if the russians get lucky one time, they can wipe out days worth of work delivering it all...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there is an enemy present, and while they have been pretty incompetent so far, they're not all total fools. they're going to have to get shit situated, and they're going to have to do it as weather allows, so the russians can't watch everything they do on satellite. they have to bring in tons of ammunition..literally TONS of it, the video you just posted says a transport plane can carry 140 tons. each 6 rocket pod weighs 2.5 tons, and they can fire one off every 5 minutes, if they don't have to move.
> that's 30 tons of rockets per hour...and they can carry 56 rocket pods per plane, which is about one days worth of ammunition for a couple of launchers, that they then have to covertly move from Poland into Ukraine, then into hidden storage that is still accessible from the fighting...
> the only problem with using semis to move the missile pods is that they are limited to decent roadways, and the russians surely have the coordinates of those close to hand, and the closer you get to the fighting, the worse the roads will get. so if they make it to the fight, they have to have a shielded place they can transfer the rocket pods, that each weigh 2.5 tons, from the trucks to the hemtt vehicles that carry the extra rockets for the mlrs...
> that is a fucking logistical nightmare, and if the russians get lucky one time, they can wipe out days worth of work delivering it all...


The point is not many of them are required, each Russian BTG is a self contained fighting unit with armor, infantry, AA support and about 8 artillery pieces on average and contain about 600 to 1000 people, about 30% who are infantry. Destroy 3 BTGs at your front and you can breakthrough to their rear and toll them up. So a couple of MLRSs with good intelligence on where the Russians are at the rear can take out their artillery and allow an advance across open ground or down highways. MLRS will focus mostly on C&C, their supporting artillery, fuel and ammo dumps at the rear of the BTG and it's neighbors. A common 5 ton truck can transport them to the front. We are not talking about large numbers of rocket pods here, a hundred or two could do the job, along with regular artillery, drones for air support and recon. Take out their artillery support and they don't fight very well and if they have no fuel they are sitting ducks in useless equipment.


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

*The Ukraine war response is fast becoming Biden’s second blunder *
The precipitous and chaotic American abandonment of Afghanistan, without proper consultation and support for allies, less than a year ago was a great shock to the NATO alliance, raising grave doubts about the judgment, stability and reliability of the U.S. as leader of the free world. The resulting cracks in the alliance were only papered over by the blunt truth that our allies had nowhere to go outside the security umbrella provided by the U.S. under Article 5.

Now, in the rapidly changing landscape of the Ukraine war, we are seeing ominous signs that the U.S. may be leading NATO in the direction of an even worse strategic humiliation — one that can result in a dramatic reconfiguration of the world’s geopolitical structure.









The Ukraine war response is fast becoming Biden’s second blunder


The precipitous and chaotic American abandonment of Afghanistan, without proper consultation and support for allies, less than a year ago was a great shock to the NATO alliance, raising grave doubt…




thehill.com





Conservative Thought at Colorado Christian University?

Really. Wonder what Jesus would think of old William?


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The point is not many of them are required, each Russian BTG is a self contained fighting unit with armor, infantry, AA support and about 8 artillery pieces on average and contain about 600 to 1000 people, about 30% who are infantry. Destroy 3 BTGs at your front and you can breakthrough to their rear and toll them up. So a couple of MLRSs with good intelligence on where the Russians are at the rear can take out their artillery and allow an advance across open ground or down highways. MLRS will focus mostly on C&C, their supporting artillery, fuel and ammo dumps at the rear of the BTG and it's neighbors. A common 5 ton truck can transport them to the front. We are not talking about large numbers of rocket pods here, a hundred or two could do the job, along with regular artillery, drones for air support and recon. Take out their artillery support and they don't fight very well and if they have no fuel they are sitting ducks in useless equipment.


OK tinkerbell. The Russians are tossing 20,000 a day. And they would not notice the hundred trips back and forth bringing in rockets?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

printer said:


> OK tinkerbell. The Russians are tossing 20,000 a day. And they would not notice the hundred trips back and forth bringing in rockets?


They can't hit anything behind the Ukrainian lines with precision now, much less a moving truck along with thousands of other tons of shit moving a day. They only need to feed less than 10 MLRS units and since they are precision munitions, they are not used to blanket an area with a salvo, though they can. There are always problems with logistics in war and these things expend one pod, and move on to the next location while picking up another pod on the way. If used wisely, they could make a big difference, particularly if the Russians are not quick to adapt. Their purpose is to take out the support at the rear including artillery and each BTG has on average 8 pieces. Break a few adjacent BTGs and you can breakthrough, provided you can also neutralize tactical air support, if any shows up.

It ain't magic, it logistics, hard work, enough of the right weapons and smart tactics, along with a lot of blood. We've been pouring a lot of shit into Ukraine and it must be killing a lot of Russians, not enough IMHO, but enough to rip the Russians a new one.

A long slow war of attrition will make some of the Europeans squirm, if they want to shorten the war, there is an easy way to do it. However a short war would mean Germany buying Russian oil tomorrow and France trying to sell them shit the day after. If you want them screwed, make it a long war, wear them down and sooner or later sanctions will bite really hard. When all the western technology and shit they bought abroad with oil money starts to break down, wear out and needs spare parts.

Eastern Europe is pro Ukrainian and wants the Russian threat destroyed, other European countries want to go back to normal and forget everything while selling Ukraine down the river. Europe is very much divided on this and Uncle Sam is doing a balance act while orchestrating and supporting the strangulation of Russia and the destruction of their military power. Stabbing Ukraine in the back would not be popular among large segments of the population, the military or the intelligence and national security communities. They know we have Vlad by the balls and it would be unwise to let go.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

printer said:


> OK tinkerbell. The Russians are tossing 20,000 a day. And they would not notice the hundred trips back and forth bringing in rockets?


i'm still very very interested in how large that fucking stockpile of missiles and artillery shells is. no matter how large, it is finite, and they're making huge dents in it daily...how long can they throw 20 or 30 thousand shells and rockets a day? they can't replace them, at least in nothing like they way they could before sanctions.
it's been about 120 days since the war started...if they have used 15,000 a day on average (to be conservative) that's 1.8 million so far.
they can make their own powder, and i guess it's not that difficult to cast artillery shells, but they can't replace the rockets they're firing, they don't have the parts for most of them, and can't get them in meaningful numbers. they can't keep it up for ever...i don't think they can keep it up till the end of summer...4 more months is another 1.8 million. was their stockpile of missiles and shells over 3.6 million?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

https://rusi.org/explore-our-research/publications/commentary/return-industrial-warfare
the veracity of this source is unconfirmed, but it's the first actual mention of the number of artillery shells being fired daily that i have seen.


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm still very very interested in how large that fucking stockpile of missiles and artillery shells is. no matter how large, it is finite, and they're making huge dents in it daily...how long can they throw 20 or 30 thousand shells and rockets a day? they can't replace them, at least in nothing like they way they could before sanctions.
> it's been about 120 days since the war started...if they have used 15,000 a day on average (to be conservative) that's 1.8 million so far.
> they can make their own powder, and i guess it's not that difficult to cast artillery shells, but they can't replace the rockets they're firing, they don't have the parts for most of them, and can't get them in meaningful numbers. they can't keep it up for ever...i don't think they can keep it up till the end of summer...4 more months is another 1.8 million. was their stockpile of missiles and shells over 3.6 million?


I used to work in a plant that made rockets. Aluminum tube, we had a graphite nozzle but the Americans used aluminum. You mix fertilizer (ammonium nitrate) with a plastic and there, you have your rocket motor which you can put on whatever warhead you want. The mixing of the plastic with the fertilizer has to be done properly, our production buildings were separated from each other and a large berm around each just in case one building exploded. So for dumb rockets that light off a dozen at a time there is not a lot of high tech going on. Russia is probably the biggest exporter of fertilizer, doubt they will be a shortage. They also is one of the biggest aluminum exporter, I am betting they manufacture their own tubes. More expensive than manufacturing a shell and propellant but the do a different job than the shells. I would bet the plants they have in Russia are going all out making them.


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://rusi.org/explore-our-research/publications/commentary/return-industrial-warfare
> the veracity of this source is unconfirmed, but it's the first actual mention of the number of artillery shells being fired daily that i have seen.


I did not worry too much about the number but having 15 years on an assembly line, reloading my own ammunition as well as my brief rocket education, the article seems reasonable.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

printer said:


> The Oslo peace accord was to lead to peace and Clinton had them at Camp David to finish the deal.


They still were taken From South Africa and given to Israel. Was it? How did that work out? More stealing of Palestine?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

printer said:


> You are going to love this.
> 
> *European leaders still can’t shake the urge to appease Russia*
> It felt like a historic occasion when the leaders of Europe’s largest states, Germany, Italy and France, finally visited Kyiv on Thursday. Air raid sirens howled as their night train pulled into the Ukrainian capital. French President Emmanuel Macron spoke of “a message of European unity”. But behind the warm words, there was also plenty of cold calculation as Europe’s leaders push to end the war as soon as possible.
> ...


Fancy that eh...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> maybe Finland wants to stay neutral, but is afraid that if they do, they'll be next on putin's lunch platter?
> then why not a little Sweden for dessert? i mean, we're already in Finland, might as well, it's right next door...


Well Finland did steal Sweden's Åland archipelago when Finland was aligned with the nazis. Perhaps they should give them back?

Its all just invisible lines on a map that get scrubbed out and redrawn all through human history.


As for International brands finding their way back in and avoiding sanctions 13 1/2 mins in


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Interesting read https://www.nytimes.com/2022/06/10/world/europe/russia-economy-mcdonalds.html Same menu except for Big mac and Mcflurries by the sounds of it, that would be to obvious now wouldn't it? Be nice to know much more about the deal wouldn't it?

On another note - Wish they would bring back the Mc Oz again.


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Fancy that eh...


I wonder what Trump would do?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

7 June 2022
Cost of living, Data, Expatriate management, Inflation

A 20% rent increase cements London’s position within top five most expensive cities in the world, while a 12% increase in rental costs sees New York overtake Geneva to secure second place
Food prices soar across the globe due in part to shortages created by the war in Ukraine, but worst is unfortunately yet to come for UK
Sunflower and palm oil shortages drive up cost of cooking oils by a quarter on average globally*, and by more than double in Beirut, Tehran and Sarajevo -compared to a 4% annual increase in the UK
Petrol prices climbed on average 37% y-o-y across all cities, compared to a 23% rise in London. The world’s most expensive petrol is still found in Hong Kong, at £2.26 per litre – up from £1.87 last year
Russian cities remain stable in ranking despite sanctions. Prices soar by 17% in Moscow, but city falls one place to 62nd globally due to weak rouble
Rising prices and a stronger currency push Luanda, Angola, up 108 places in the cost of living ranking
Ranked in 207th place, Ankara, Turkey is now the cheapest city in the world for expats and tourists, after falling 5 places from 2021.









London is the fourth most expensive city in the world during global cost of living crisis







www.eca-international.com







Who are the sanctions and this war actually hurting?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

printer said:


> I wonder what Trump would do?


Make $, lie, cheat, have sex with little girls, pornstars and probably dead people.
We might even find out next election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://rusi.org/explore-our-research/publications/commentary/return-industrial-warfare
> the veracity of this source is unconfirmed, but it's the first actual mention of the number of artillery shells being fired daily that i have seen.


Dumb shells and rockets, even in volume, are not hard to make. For shells round stock steel, a drop forge and a lathe are required for most of it, these days CNC controlled. Fuzes are simple circuit boards with low end processors these days and can be set to delay, impact or proximity, using a cellphone and bluetooth with an app. The only thing special you need to make rocket motors is a vacuum mold to remove the bubbles from the propellent before it sets into hard rubber. The rest is a metal pipe, folding fins, machined nozzle, warhead, fuze and nose cone.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Well Finland did steal Sweden's Åland archipelago when Finland was aligned with the nazis. Perhaps they should give them back?
> 
> Its all just invisible lines on a map that get scrubbed out and redrawn all through human history.
> 
> ...


that's fucking stolen Ukrainian flour. they try to steal their sea port, they try to steal their gas and oil, they try to steal their lives, and now they're stealing the food out of their mouths...russia just sinks lower and lower every time they open their mouths...to put stolen Ukrainian food in them
god damn filthy fuckers


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

printer said:


> I wonder what Trump would do?


steal something, then lie about it?
fantasize about fucking ivanka?
try to destroy the country that elevated him to an office he isn't fit to be pissed on from the window of...¿


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | Breaking News! We Got our Men out!*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> 7 June 2022
> Cost of living, Data, Expatriate management, Inflation
> 
> A 20% rent increase cements London’s position within top five most expensive cities in the world, while a 12% increase in rental costs sees New York overtake Geneva to secure second place
> ...


Are you advocating we nuke Russia to immediately solve our problems? Seems they are being a real pain to in the ass to everybody and should be dealt with quickly. After WW2 we have a rules based global order and it is getting more rules based all the time and those rules are applying to America too. America currently only controls about 20% of the global economy, down quite a bit from the post war when they feed and reequipped a lot of Europe and even Japan, then Korea, which was a UN war, not an American one.

Economic interdependency and free trade prevents wars and was the capitalist system set up after WW2 to do this, it has since become the global system. It is also based on international law and Russia broke a real big one with the imperialist invasion of Ukraine, hence the sanctions by so many countries. The higher the tech and the more complex, the more international and diverse the supply chain becomes, not just for weapons and other high tech, but for the mundane too.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Are you advocating we nuke Russia to immediately solve our problems? Seems they are being a real pain to in the ass to everybody and should be dealt with quickly. After WW2 we have a rules based global order and it is getting more rules based all the time and those rules are applying to America too. America currently only controls about 20% of the global economy, down quite a bit from the post war when they feed and reequipped a lot of Europe and even Japan, then Korea, which was a UN war, not an American one.
> 
> Economic interdependency and free trade prevents wars and was the capitalist system set up after WW2 to do this, it has since become the global system. It is also based on international law and Russia broke a real big one with the imperialist invasion of Ukraine, hence the sanctions by so many countries. The higher the tech and the more complex, the more international and diverse the supply chain becomes, not just for weapons and other high tech, but for the mundane too.


I said ages ago that if US, Russia and China nuked each other the world would have a great starting point again.

But yet we still have wars and Free trade seems to involve tariffs.

I've since been told that just 10 modern nuclear bombs could possibly cause the sun to not reach the earth and human race would be dead soon after. Not sure if that's true or not.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Just lines on a map that are constantly rubbed out and redrawn.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's fucking stolen Ukrainian flour.


MAKFA?
is the No. 1 pasta manufacturer in Russia, a federal player in the wheat flour segment and a major cereal producer.

Did you see how international business is back in Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I said ages ago that if US, Russia and China nuked each other the world would have a great starting point again.
> 
> I've since been told that just 10 modern nuclear bombs could possibly cause the sun to not reach the earth and human race would be dead soon after. Not sure if that's true or not.


It would take hundreds of warheads and it is not certain it would happen, there have been many above ground nuclear tests in America during the forties and fifties. The brits even nuked nearby Oz!






*How Real Is the Nuclear Winter Threat?*
196,237 views May 11, 2022 A collaboration between documentary filmmaker Neil Halloran and RAND Corporation, On Seeking Truth is a film that explores our relationship with the facts and the importance of examining our own beliefs when they run counter to the science.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It would take hundreds of warheads and it is not certain it would happen, there have been many above ground nuclear tests in America during the forties and fifties. The brits even nuked nearby Oz!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brits nucked OZ and the Yanks nuked Pacific islands over and over and don't forget the French, but are not the bombs much more powerful?

Either way im glad Oz is not nuclear armed.

But then if we wont all die then for sure, Russia, China and America can go nuke each other. We can start again without nuclear weps. World would have a much less population which is a nice starting point.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> MAKFA?
> is the No. 1 pasta manufacturer in Russia, a federal player in the wheat flour segment and a major cereal producer.
> 
> Did you see how international business is back in Russia.


if its the number one pasta manufacturer in russia, how does that effect international business?
and they can't make pasta out of stolen Ukrainian wheat?
none of what you just said makes any sense...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if its the number one pasta manufacturer in russia, how does that effect international business?
> and they can't make pasta out of stolen Ukrainian wheat?
> none of what you just said makes any sense...


So all of that is stolen Ukrainian wheat? None of it is Russian wheat?

O you didn't get to 13 and a 1/2 minutes yet? You will see then.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Brits nucked OZ and the Yanks nuked Pacific islands over and over and don't forget the French, but are not the bombs much more powerful?
> 
> Either way im glad Oz is not nuclear armed.
> 
> But then if we wont all die then for sure, Russia, China and America can go nuke each other. We can start again without nuclear weps. World would have a much less population which is a nice starting point.


Actually the big ones are usually capped at half a megaton and have selectable yield down to a few kilotons. Big bombs aren't efficient, a 500 kiloton fusion device will destroy any city on earth and wipe out it's population, makes compact MERVs for ICBMs. First strikes on nuke sites can now be done with precision conventional weapons, using stealth cruise missiles, they can hit within a fraction of a meter.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

More made up lines on a map changing


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

More made up lines that forgot about the earlier lines of this one


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> More made up lines that forgot about the earlier lines of this one View attachment 5153293


It has only been since the second world war that we had a rules based international system with the soviet Union's nominal participation. Since China opened up and the USSR collapsed it has become a global rules based system that has somewhat stabilized, but is still evolving. This war is a major test of that economic rules based system based on the legal framework of the UN and other international organizations. As we have more liberal democracy we should see more socialism as technology progresses and work becomes a privilege. The global population should also fall rapidly over the next century and a lot of heavy polluting industry will be in space. Capitalism needs growth and expansion and the moon and solar system is where it will happen. How capitalism reacts to a shrinking population will be interesting as wealth grows ever faster, it is not a zero sum game, but an expanding pie.

We get screwed pretty good by the super rich if you look at a chart of wealth distribution, but every spring there are mountains of perfectly good things being thrown away during clean up in front of middle class houses. Go into most homes and you will see a pretty nice place with a paradise for a back yard and people with decent jobs, these are not the people who cause revolutions, these societies evolve as liberal democracies with expanding inclusion and a trend towards social justice.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 22, 2022)

i think this is all more hot air from the russians...how the fuck are they going to fight a two front war, with one front being a NATO member? they're having a lot of difficulties taking a small piece of Ukraine, NATO would stomp their asses...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 23, 2022)

This is pretty interesting


----------



## jsatch (Jun 23, 2022)

Russia using not even 15 percent of their military, but but but they're struggling!

This war is lost, and just lol @ the sactions.. the ruble is stronger than ever beautiful work demorats


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Russia using not even 15 percent of their military, but but but they're struggling!
> 
> This war is lost, and just lol @ the sactions.. the ruble is stronger than ever beautiful work demorats


Yeah, but they have 85% of ground combat power in Ukraine and about 100 BTGs left, almost all of them severely mauled. Let's see how things look in a couple of months.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 23, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Russia using not even 15 percent of their military, but but but they're struggling!
> 
> This war is lost, and just lol @ the sactions.. the ruble is stronger than ever beautiful work demorats


How does it feel to be so cucktastic about everything?



Interesting how much stronger the Ruble was before they started attacking democracies across the world. It is a shame Putin has been hurting the citizens of Russia for so long.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 23, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Russia using not even 15 percent of their military, but but but they're struggling!


Well it sure is not a great success for them. 




jsatch said:


> This war is lost, and just lol @ the sactions.. the ruble is stronger than ever beautiful work demorats


The ruble is strong because they sell oil in ruble, but can't import anything. They have huge trade surplus. Russia only produces and exports raw materials. They import all technology. Or used to anyway.


----------



## harris hawk (Jun 23, 2022)

We all need to pray - becasue World War Three (WWIII) is going to start meaing thet nexy thing is the A-BomB -we all need to pray for huminity. to be truthfull WWIII has already started !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! God Help Us


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

*How will Russia respond to the Lithuania-Kaliningrad blockade? | Vaidotas Beniušis*
42,052 views Jun 23, 2022 "There is an increased level of concern here. But on the other hand, there is no no panic ... Lithuania is a member of NATO Alliance." Baltic News Service Lithuania editor Vaidotas Beniušis says Russia has only limited room to manoeuvre after Lithuania blocked rail traffic to Kaliningrad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

harris hawk said:


> We all need to pray - becasue World War Three (WWIII) is going to start meaing thet nexy thing is the A-BomB -we all need to pray for huminity. to be truthfull WWIII has already started !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! God Help Us


God help them more, because they will be whacked by multiple warheads from multiple systems from multiple nations. A single American nuclear ICBM submarine can reduce the Russian population by 90%, that's just one sub, they don't know where ours are, but we know where all theirs are and shadow them with attack subs. We have had the world's oceans wired for sound with undersea cables and hydrophones since the sixties. The Russians know all this and that it would be suicide to use nukes, Moscow would be turned into glass that would glow in the dark for a century.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

western district of RF from the looks of it have stopped fighting....interesting....isn't that Kherson...jc


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539618506576207874


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

i can see the propaganda now....we didn't do that....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539726421261697025


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2022)

harris hawk said:


> We all need to pray - becasue World War Three (WWIII) is going to start meaing thet nexy thing is the A-BomB -we all need to pray for huminity. to be truthfull WWIII has already started !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! God Help Us


i am not a religious entity...all praying does is waste time you could actually be doing something that could have a real result...but you do you.
as far as WW3 starting? i hope so, i'm so motherfucking tired of russia and their shit, i would really welcome an opportunity to destroy them as a nation, break the whole diseased country up into rump states, after NATO confiscates their stockpile of nuclear weapons...


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 23, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Russia's ruble is the strongest currency in the world this year
> 
> 
> After its value plunged to less than a U.S. penny, the ruble is now trading 40% higher than before Russia attacked Ukraine. Why?
> ...


So you admit you lied about 'the Ruble being stronger than ever'?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

that guy is a funny squirrel......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Russia's ruble is the strongest currency in the world this year
> 
> 
> After its value plunged to less than a U.S. penny, the ruble is now trading 40% higher than before Russia attacked Ukraine. Why?
> ...


did you read the story you posted? or did you just see a headline that seemed to reinforce your fantasies and went with it sight unseen?
your own story there is saying that the rubles current condition is artificially inflated, and when they can no longer maintain it, (which won't be very long) it will crash so hard it it will be cheaper to wipe your ass with rubles than toilet paper...
you're a fish that jumps into the barrel on it's own, and waves and yells "shoot me"....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

I think it would be a good idea for the Ukrainians to partner with the Poles to rapidly develop long range simple cheap suicide drones. These would adapted from existing airframe designs and mass produced using modern materials and largely unrestricted parts from abroad and use cheap Chinese gasoline engines. They would carry say a 100 pound warhead, about the same weight as a 155mm artillery shell, but with a lot more explosives and a lot less steel They would have a 300Km range at least, would use $100 flight control computers, be somewhat shielded from jamming and could hit their target within 2 meters most of the time. They could use commercial GPS to terrain follow to an extent using GPS and multiple waypoints. I think they could get the cost with volume down to $5 or $10 K a unit for materials and components, most are mass produced for hobbyists. Compared to the cost of a precision artillery or rocket round, this is dirt cheap and they can be made by the thousands for not too much cash by a country like Ukraine with the help of an ally like Poland. Some American or private cash could finance it, compared to the cost of a Javelin or an Excalibur round it is dirt cheap.


----------



## printer (Jun 23, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Russia's ruble is the strongest currency in the world this year
> 
> 
> After its value plunged to less than a U.S. penny, the ruble is now trading 40% higher than before Russia attacked Ukraine. Why?
> ...


"But Russia's unusually aggressive measures to keep money from leaving the country..."
"Western sanctions and a wave of businesses leaving the country have led to a drop in imports."
"Russia's central bank has also propped up the ruble with strict capital controls that make it harder to convert it to other currencies. "
"Meanwhile, Russian exporters are required to convert half of their excess revenues into rubles, creating demand for the currency."

So the ruble is worth more as you can not use it to buy things from outside of Russia. Kind of defeats the advantage of a higher ruble when you can not spend it outside of the country.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 23, 2022)

Rumor has it that russian hackers were responsible for the explosion at the LNG plant in Texas.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Rumor has it that russian hackers were responsible for the explosion at the LNG plant in Texas.


didn't hear about any explosions this morning when i woke up....hmmmm


eddit: nvm...found it, it's in Freeport....awesome place to fish btw


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Rumor has it that russian hackers were responsible for the explosion at the LNG plant in Texas.


If true, there will be consequences, maybe the same thing in Russia, or maybe a new arms package of MLRS to Ukraine, maybe both. Ukraine can be useful to make them feel the pain


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Rumor has it that russian hackers were responsible for the explosion at the LNG plant in Texas.


if that is true, i see it as more than enough provocation to take the fucking war to him, boots on the fucking ground....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

oh shit that was on the 9th....hmmm...more sluthing is need it does


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

think i found it......

June 22nd









What Caused an Explosion at a Texas Energy Plant? | National Review


Questions about a possible Russian connection are troubling.




www.nationalreview.com


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Russia using not even 15 percent of their military, but but but they're struggling!
> 
> This war is lost. . . . . . .


Yes it is. But the west is trying to drag it out as long as possible to bleed poot-poot white.

That is a bad analogy. He is one pale mofo. 45 should send him one of his tanning beds. Extra small of course.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2022)

jsatch said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . the ruble is stronger than ever . . . . . . . .


Yes. I bet their (average wage of) 1500 bucks a month goes a long way.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2022)

injinji said:


> Yes. I bet their (average wage of) 1500 bucks a month goes a long way.


all the way to the grave


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

If I were Russia I wouldn't fuck with this guy, he's had a good look at the Russian army in Ukraine and doesn't look afraid at all!  An attack on the Baltic states over Kaliningrad would see this fellow involved and as a tourist in St. Petersburg!


----------



## topcat (Jun 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that guy is a funny squirrel......


Is potato.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

injinji said:


> Yes. I bet their (average wage of) 1500 bucks a month goes a long way.


It used to be around $400 a month before the war and I posted sources on this from Russia awhile back.


----------



## printer (Jun 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Rumor has it that russian hackers were responsible for the explosion at the LNG plant in Texas.


"An attack one one is an attack on all."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

printer said:


> "An attack one one is an attack on all."


I think their military crossing the line, is, crossing the line, this shit will be dealt with by retaliation and they can use Ukraine to inflict the pain by upping the MLRS and M777 count and do the same thing to Russia too, if desired. Considering their dependency on oil and NG revenue, attacking energy infrastructure would be a dumb move on their part. It could be someone else looking to cause shit, a false flag, so ya gotta be certain.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

Plant explosions guess it coincides with this story......i wouldn't do that.....that might snap Article 5 up....js


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539817037073113088
Abbott you ass hat, weren't supposed to fix those, not critical infrastructure my ass....u jerk


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

topcat said:


> Is potato.


it is....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

No Shirt Buttons, No Airbags, Buggy Smartphones: Russia's Economy Enters The 'Twilight Zone'


The Kremlin is optimistic the Russian economy can withstand the pounding from Western sanctions imposed in response to the Ukraine invasion. Some pragmatic voices within Russia aren’t so sure.




www.rferl.org


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think their military crossing the line, is, crossing the line, this shit will be dealt with by retaliation and they can use Ukraine to inflict the pain by upping the MLRS and M777 count and do the same thing to Russia too, if desired. Considering their dependency on oil and NG revenue, attacking energy infrastructure would be a dumb move on their part. It could be someone else looking to cause shit, a false flag, so ya gotta be certain.


they don't sell us oil or gas, so an attack on our infrastructure means shit to them


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they don't sell us oil or gas, so an attack on our infrastructure means shit to them


They are still selling a lot of gas, even though they are playing with the valve, every time they do, they put a nail the coffin of their own short and long term energy sales. A long war is desirable for several reasons and keeping Germany from sucking Russia's ass for gas is one of them. The trouble in Kaliningrad is the eastern members of the EU causing Germany and France to freak out! No, things won't go back to normal, as long as these assholes are around and a threat with a bad attitude. Poland borders Kaliningrad and the corridor too and they and Ukraine fucking near have a blood pact these days!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

Kaliningrad 

Russia say's it's a blockade.........but it really isn't it's because of the sanctions put on them


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Kaliningrad
> 
> Russia say's it's a blockade.........but it really isn't it's because of the sanctions put on them


yeah, personnel and non black listed items can move freely, just items on a list are banned....
the russians were trying to say that if they invaded and stayed along the border that it wouldn't trigger article 5, because they weren't advancing into the country....which sounds like typical russian logic. i HOPE they try, and NATO finally beats their motherfucking asses into a bloody mudpuddle...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, personnel and non black listed items can move freely, just items on a list are banned....
> the russians were trying to say that if they invaded and stayed along the border that it wouldn't trigger article 5, because they weren't advancing into the country....which sounds like typical russian logic. i HOPE they try, and NATO finally beats their motherfucking asses into a bloody mudpuddle...


actually they would advance into 2 countries Poland and Lithuania if i'm right.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> actually they would advance into 2 countries Poland and Lithuania if i'm right.......


yep, both NATO members.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, personnel and non black listed items can move freely, just items on a list are banned....
> the russians were trying to say that if they invaded and stayed along the border that it wouldn't trigger article 5, because they weren't advancing into the country....which sounds like typical russian logic. i HOPE they try, and NATO finally beats their motherfucking asses into a bloody mudpuddle...


Yeah, with Polish troops itching for a fight, they would need to invade through Belarus and Poland with Ukraine would roll right through Belarus to the Russian border, pretty quick. One more domino down and Kaliningrad gone. The eastern Europeans are bearing the brunt of defending against Russia and the German plan was to use them as a human shield, while they negotiate a new gas deal for peace. Fuck them!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

guess who got EU Candidate status......nice....UA, Moldavia, and Georgia


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

So, how many HIMARS would that be worth to Ukraine? How many M777s? How many dead Russians? A patriot battery in Kyiv with US troops on the embassy grounds, defending the embassy and the whole city?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

If you think these pricks wouldn't starve millions of people, think again and realize what you are dealing with, forget negotiating, be as smart as you can and fuck them as hard as you can, for as long as you can. Destroy their military power and force general conscription for a fucking meat grinder in Ukraine and other places too to foment political instability and social division in Russia. Turn their economy into dust when the shit they bought from the west wears out and breaks down, including agricultural equipment and railways.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Russian navy ordered to lay mines at Ukraine’s Black Sea ports, says US


Intelligence claims operation is part of Russia’s blockade of grain exports, which threatens to trigger global famine




www.theguardian.com





*Russian navy ordered to lay mines at Ukraine’s Black Sea ports, says US*
*Intelligence claims operation is part of Russia’s blockade of grain exports, which threatens to trigger global famine*

The Russian navy has been given orders to lay mines at the ports of Odesa and Ochakiv, and has already mined the Dnieper River, as part of a blockade of Ukrainian grain exports, according to newly declassified US intelligence.

US officials also released satellite images showing the damage inflicted by Russian missile strikes earlier this month on Ukraine’s second biggest grain terminal at nearby Mykolaiv, at a time when the interruption of grain exports threatens to trigger a global famine. Sunflower oil storage tanks at Mykolaiv came under attack on Wednesday.

Russia has denied laying mines around the Black Sea ports, and has turned around the allegations on Kyiv, claiming instead the Ukrainians have mined their own ports.

The US says its intelligence points to a concerted Russian strategy to cut off the stretch of the coast still under Ukrainian control. “The United States has information that the Black Sea fleet is under orders to effectively blockade the Ukrainian ports of Odesa and Ochakiv,” a US official said.

“We can confirm that despite Russia’s public claims that it is not mining the north-western Black Sea, Russia actually is deploying mines in the Black Sea near Ochakiv. We also have indication that Russian forces previously mined the Dnieper River.”

“The impact of Russia’s actions, which have caused a cessation of maritime trade in the northern third of the Black Sea and made the region unsafe for navigation, cannot be understated, as Ukraine’s seaborne exports are vital to global food security,” the official said, pointing out that Ukraine supplied a 10th of global wheat exports and about 95% of those exports left the country through the Black Sea ports.

Alternative land routes are being examined, while the UK has offered technical expertise to Turkey, which has offered to escort cargo ships through the Black Sea. But Ankara said it had not been able to fix a date for a meeting with Russian officials to discuss the proposed grain convoys.

The US also declassified satellite images on Thursday showing the scale of damage inflicted in a 4 June Russian attack on the Nika-Tera grain terminal in Mykolaiv, the second biggest in Ukraine.

“The image makes clear that the Russian invasion of Ukraine has led to the destruction of three of the site’s grain silos as well as the conveyor system that loads grain on to vessels,” the US official said. “Because of Russia’s attack, the export capacity of the grain terminal has been reduced by at least one-third.”

Video footage released on Thursday also showed serious damage to at least two storage tanks for sunflower oil at a terminal in Ukraine’s Black Sea port of Mykolaiv, caused by a Russian missile strike on Wednesday.

The Kremlin has formally denied trying to trigger a global famine, but earlier this week Margarita Simonyan, the head of the Russian propaganda outlet RT, suggested that was the strategy.

“The famine will start now and they will lift the sanctions and be friends with us, because they will realise that it’s impossible not to be friends with us,” Simonyan told the St Petersburg Economic Forum.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/live/2022/jun/23/russia-ukraine-war-eu-leaders-to-decide-on-kyiv-bid-russia-aims-to-turn-donbas-cities-into-a-mariupol-zelenskiy-says-live-news


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So, how many HIMARS would that be worth to Ukraine? How many M777s? How many dead Russians? A patriot battery in Kyiv with US troops on the embassy grounds, defending the embassy and the whole city?
> 
> View attachment 5153512


that would constitue Article 5...if they hit that...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that would constitue Article 5...if they hit that...


Naw, they want to avoid that and strangle the fuckers slowly with their own shit, keeps Germany and France on side and from sucking Vlad's ass for gas. Destroys more of the Russian army and economy, ya don't want peace and them building tanks with a hard on for the west, while being supplied with high tech components by useful idiots. It's hard on Ukrainians, but is best for them most of all and I figure the smart ones know it, or will come to realize it as their particular price for freedom and future prosperity. It's also why they will be building their own weapons, if they end up as an energy supplier making really big bucks, the bucks the Russians used to make, only with a lot smaller country and a much better government.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

US long-range rockets arrive in Ukraine as war with Russia continues


The High Mobility Artillery Rocket System is a modern, truck-based American rocket system that US officials say will allow Ukrainian forces to hit targets up to 50 miles away.




nypost.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539918302142775296


----------



## jsatch (Jun 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if that is true, i see it as more than enough provocation to take the fucking war to him, boots on the fucking ground....


Lmao @ this shit, okay your coward ass lead the charge please. 

As for the ruble, with so many sanctions it's clearly impossible for it to be used everywhere. Does not change the fact that sanctions haven't "crushed" shit parrot heads. Russia is still winning this war, and Trump is still not in prison.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 23, 2022)

__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com





Lol at the sanctions causing a sharp surge, but surely Trump will be in prison soon too.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 23, 2022)

Crying trolls trying to shift the goalposts once again it appears.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that would constitue Article 5...if they hit that...


Ukraine building their own cruise missiles that could take out rail bridges anywhere in Russia right out to the east coast would also insure their security from conventional warfare and missile attack from inside Russia. They could cripple whatever is left of Russia's economy and communications in a week and paralyze all military movements in the country. They have the ability to design and produce the turbo jet engines and a lot could be bought from abroad. They could also have a partner county like Poland and share the missiles and technology. If they want to develop oil and gas in peace, this is a way to do it and not worry about the interests of allies restricting your freedom of action. Making them dependent on your resources is best of all, then their national interests align with yours, as we have seen with Russia and certain Europeans. Still having your own weapons that can reach out and touch Vlad at his villa in Sochi will get his attention and put his pink little ass on the line anywhere inside Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

jsatch said:


> but surely Trump will be in prison soon too


Sure looks that way from the news that normal people see and there's more of us than you, a lot more.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ukraine building their own cruise missiles that could take out rail bridges anywhere in Russia right out to the east coast would also insure their security from conventional warfare and missile attack from inside Russia. They could cripple whatever is left of Russia's economy and communications in a week and paralyze all military movements in the country. They have the ability to design and produce the turbo jet engines and a lot could be bought from abroad. They could also have a partner county like Poland and share the missiles and technology. If they want to develop oil and gas in peace, this is a way to do it and not worry about the interests of allies restricting your freedom of action. Making them dependent on your resources is best of all, then their national interests align with yours, as we have seen with Russia and certain Europeans. Still having your own weapons that can reach out and touch Vlad at his villa in Sochi will get his attention and put his pink little ass on the line anywhere inside Russia.


that would work, or them developing they're own anti air and missile defense systems as well.....that might even go along with maritime systems development as well...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that would work, or them developing they're own anti air and missile defense systems as well.....that might even go along with maritime systems development as well...


AA defense is not as big an issue because they are defensive weapons, offensive ones with a long reach, a 1000 KG warhead and high accuracy is what they want and have trouble getting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

jsatch said:


> but surely Trump will be in prison soon too


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> AA defense is not as big an issue because they are defensive weapons, offensive ones with a long reach, a 1000 KG warhead and high accuracy is what they want and have trouble getting.


true, but a strong defense sometimes over loads an offence most of the time....imo i would thing they would be up to the take of building they're own after this......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

jsatch said:


> but surely Trump will be in prison soon too.


he already in a prison at Mara largo man with all his rats jumping ship, even his lawyers...so he's all alone now shitting himself


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that would work, or them developing they're own anti air and missile defense systems as well.....that might even go along with maritime systems development as well...


In 5 years Ukraine could have a stealth cruise missile developed with Poland and then could, with intelligence help, have every Russian nuclear weapons site targeted with conventional precision weapons. Starlink equipped ones could loiter along with other drones and take out mobile launchers. All done by an independent power with conventional weapons, if Ukraine makes a couple of billion a day off energy, how many such stealth missiles could they build? How much of the Russian nuclear capability could they take out almost instantly without warning? How many missiles could rain down on the Kremlin with one ton conventional warheads?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> true, but a strong defense sometimes over loads an offence most of the time....imo i would thing they would be up to the take of building they're own after this......


If they have oil and gas people will sell them AA defense! If they don't, partner with an eastern European ally or allies and make your own, then compete with those who won't sell them to you. It's easy to get parts and hard to get complete systems, most components can be bought abroad, so rolling your own has advantages.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they have oil and gas people will sell them AA defense! If they don't, partner with an eastern European ally or allies and make your own, then compete with those who won't sell them to you. It's easy to get parts and hard to get complete systems, most components can be bought abroad, so rolling your own has advantages.


that it does.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540045693661978625


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> “The famine will start now and they will lift the sanctions and be friends with us, because they will realise that it’s impossible not to be friends with us,” Simonyan told the St Petersburg Economic Forum.


fuck her, fuck putin, and fuck russia....when the fuck is NATO (of which we are a part) going to man the fuck up and bitch slap putin like the cunt he is?...how many people have to starve to death for this fucking homicidal megalomaniac to be brought to heel like the misbehaving mongrel he is?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

Zelenskyy wants to replace Ukraine’s top spy after security failures


Ivan Bakanov was tapped to revamp the controversial Security Service of Ukraine. But after a string of failures and the loss of Kherson, he’s fallen out of favor with the Ukrainian president.




www.politico.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck her, fuck putin, and fuck russia....when the fuck is NATO (of which we are a part) going to man the fuck up and bitch slap putin like the cunt he is?...how many people have to starve to death for this fucking homicidal megalomaniac to be brought to heel like the misbehaving mongrel he is?


I'm still going for the strangling of Russia, while the Europeans freeze in the dark and the poor folks starve theory. They can end it as quickly as they want by giving Ukraine the arms and support to kill Russians and drive them from their country. They have oil and gas, help them to develop it and stop whining and talking to Vlad. The UK is willing to help with mine clearance and we can sink the Russian navy in the black sea, if they fuck with grain ships.


----------



## printer (Jun 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539918302142775296


That will buff right out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2022)

well this is a good step, but Ukraine really does have some issues to address before they can be fully accepted. 
there are some racism and corruption issues that are pretty glaring, but i'm hoping they'll start trying to deal with that, even before the end of the war.
https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/wind-change-europe-path-eu-opens-ukraine-2022-06-23/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2022)

wonder how many other industries this is happening in? can they make solder? hard to do a damn thing anymore without solder.
do they have a steady supply of agar? real difficult to do a lot of chemical/biological/medical work with no agar...
there are so many little things people take for granted, till they can't have them anymore.
https://www.wired.com/story/in-russia-western-planes-are-falling-apart/#intcid=_wired-right-rail_746cda34-bf59-465d-87c8-1dc769c27132_popular4-1-reranked-by-vidi


----------



## printer (Jun 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wonder how many other industries this is happening in? can they make solder? hard to do a damn thing anymore without solder.
> do they have a steady supply of agar? real difficult to do a lot of chemical/biological/medical work with no agar...
> there are so many little things people take for granted, till they can't have them anymore.
> https://www.wired.com/story/in-russia-western-planes-are-falling-apart/#intcid=_wired-right-rail_746cda34-bf59-465d-87c8-1dc769c27132_popular4-1-reranked-by-vidi


Solder, add tin to lead, not hard. Led free solder, tin and copper, no issue. The airplane parts are a different story. As the article says, the logs and what parts are used is highly controlled. When we made airplane parts every operation was signed off on the paperwork that went with the part. You can reverse engineer the part but that is not a quick task. Especially when there is not much margin for error on an airplane part. The supply chain thing is a problem though. Well at least until China decides to supply Russia, I think they may be getting closer to ignoring the West.


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It used to be around $400 a month before the war and I posted sources on this from Russia awhile back.


It might be. I heard the figure on a video about the Russian enclave in the Baltic. I think there the average is 400.


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2022)

jsatch said:


> . . . . . . . . . . and Trump is still not in prison.


Lucky for you, the bar is not too high for your happiness.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2022)

printer said:


> Solder, add tin to lead, not hard. Led free solder, tin and copper, no issue. The airplane parts are a different story. As the article says, the logs and what parts are used is highly controlled. When we made airplane parts every operation was signed off on the paperwork that went with the part. You can reverse engineer the part but that is not a quick task. Especially when there is not much margin for error on an airplane part. The supply chain thing is a problem though. Well at least until China decides to supply Russia, I think they may be getting closer to ignoring the West.


China might not have much choice, their economy seems to be slowing down. of course, everyone's economy seems to be slowing down. the world economy is an ill animal, that has been pumped full of steroids and pain killers for years now, giving the illusion of robust health. all it took to destroy that illusion was covid and a ship getting hung up in the Suez canal....
and russia isn't helping one fucking bit. one more reason to deal with them decisively, as quickly as possible.


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2022)

This was pretty cool. (not to the Russians)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

*Germany gets a $100 billion military upgrade*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

*48 hours on the frontline: The fight for Donbas | ITV News*
11,428 views Jun 23, 2022 With exclusive footage from the encircled city of Severodonetsk, ITV News tells the story of how the invasion of Ukraine has become a war of attrition and artillery. Our team speaks to fighters in the Donbas region and witnesses a Russian attack on a residential building. Oleksiy Arestovych, an advisor to the Ukrainian president, reveals how the country's armed forces believe the destruction of some cities in the country's east could lead to victory in the long run.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

*Ukraine’s Anti-Drone Rifle Takes Aim At Russian UAVs*
160,545 views Jun 23, 2022 A Ukrainian company in the Ivano-Frankivsk region has produced almost 80 rifles that can jam aerial drones used by Russian forces for reconnaissance.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 24, 2022)

Žižek on point again:

_"What is absolutely unacceptable for a true leftist today is not only to support Russia but also to make a more “modest” neutral claim that the left is divided between pacifists and supporters of Ukraine, and that one should treat this division as a minor fact which shouldn’t affect the left’s global struggle against global capitalism.

When a country is occupied, it is the ruling class which is usually bribed to collaborate with the occupiers to maintain its privileged position, so that the struggle against the occupiers becomes a priority. The same can go for the struggle against racism; in a state of racial tension and exploitation, the only way to effectively struggle for the working class is to focus on fighting racism (this is why any appeal to the white working class, as in today’s alt-right populism, betrays class struggle).

Today, one cannot be a leftist if one does not unequivocally stand behind Ukraine. To be a leftist who “shows understanding” for Russia is like to be one of those leftists who, before Germany attacked the Soviet Union, took seriously German “anti-imperialist” rhetoric directed at the UK and advocated neutrality in the war of Germany against France and the UK."









Pacifism is the wrong response to the war in Ukraine | Slavoj Zizek


The least we owe Ukraine is full support, and to do this we need a stronger Nato




www.theguardian.com




_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

So much for Russian leverage over Europe, that just ended and Russia lost it's European markets. Time to eject the Russians from Ukraine and develop their oil and gas, fuck Russia. Time to disempower them in the black sea too and get the grain moving, that means sinking everything the Russians have there, even at their docks in port. Move the grain and tell the Russians if any ship sinks by any means, even a Russian mine, we will attack their Black sea fleet and air assets close by. No games, sink grain ships and you die, keep it simple and easy to understand.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

Russia just threatened and attacked European energy and security, European troops (not NATO) should move into Ukraine and start killing Russians in large numbers quickly, shock and awe. Go all in with Ukraine on a bilateral basis starting with Poland. Stated objective to liberate all of Ukraine, or destroy the Russian army, whichever comes first. If they want it to end, then end it, if the Russians wanna start tossing nukes, they will commit suicide over Crimea. One way or another they are gone, in 24 hours or leave what equipment they can't get out of the country, if not, they will be driven out of the place with maximum losses. Freeze or fight, it's up to them, Ukraine has all the NG and oil the Europeans would need for the foreseeable future.

A better option might be the American plan to strangle the fuckers while the Europeans freeze a bit this winter and we try to get the poor folks feed as best we can. Bleed them white and finish them off in Ukraine, if the leadership can't withdraw them for political reasons back home. Don't do anything that will give Vlad an excuse to mobilize manpower or declare war. Right now he can't withdraw and he is hamstrung in reinforcing them because of manpower issues and a host of other systemic issues in his army.

The stalemate won't last forever, Russia grows weaker and Ukraine grows stronger with outside help and a large pool of volunteers. They had a 200K+ regular army and an over 400K reserve with military training and combat experience over 8 years of constant low level warfare in the east. Since the war began they have been constantly training and equipping new recruits with allied help. If they lost 100 troops a day on average killed over 100 days of war, that's 10,000 troops and say about 20,000 were disabled, or out of the fight with serious wounds, that's 30,000 people gone for good.

The Ukrainians won't run out of manpower or morale, they are tired, but people have fought wars for years and if it's an existential fight for a nation and culture it will go to the point of extermination. There is no other end for this war other than Russian defeat and being driven from Ukraine and even then it will not end, but will move on to other fronts. If Ukraine gains Russia's oil and gas markets, they will be come very rich in a hurry and if they are rich, they will be militarily very strong, considering their recent history.

They won't want Belarus on their border with the current government and neither will the Poles or Baltic states. Forget Kaliningrad, he better worry about Belarus once Ukraine gains the upper hand in this war. Trouble in Belarus with the Ukrainians supporting a new government would see Russians evacuated from all of Ukraine and sent there. If he loses Belarus, forget Kaliningrad and the Baltic in general, he will also have Europe as Moscow's neighbor. Belarus has undeveloped gas under it and the pipelines that carried Russian gas run right over those fields too.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sure looks that way from the news that normal people see and there's more of us than you, a lot more.


Soon.jpg


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

That is a piece of real estate that went for a high price in Russian blood and it will cost even more blood to hold it and the amount will steadily increase.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

This explains why Russia is playing with the gas valve to Europe, EU membership means investment in Ukrainian oil and gas. There is a market, there is a supply, existing pipelines and there are lot's of people in Europe eager to make a buck. Ukraine's oil and gas reserves are no secret among them, they know all about any close by gas and oil and having Ukraine as an EU member gives them internal energy independence. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540319580568129540


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

Russia's oil and gas fields are nowhere near these two countries and gas is a lot closer to China in the stans of central Asia. That leaves oil by tanker, via the Black sea and Baltic, the east coast has no pipelines to it. That leaves the artic and are there pipelines and infrastructure there? Do they own the tankers? Because Europe is gonna be out bidding them and out leasing them, our allies insure shipping and build tankers. So how much oil can they ship to China or India and what price are they willing to pay for cheap oil? What would Russia buy from India anyway?

Russia will be seen by China as either a burden, useful distraction for the west, or their potential victim of imperial aggression and dissolution by internal cultural and economic forces.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Soon.jpg


This one?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Russia's oil and gas fields are nowhere near these two countries and gas is a lot closer to China in the stans of central Asia. That leaves oil by tanker, via the Black sea and Baltic, the east coast has no pipelines to it. That leaves the artic and are there pipelines and infrastructure there? Do they own the tankers? Because Europe is gonna be out bidding them and out leasing them, our allies insure shipping and build tankers. So how much oil can they ship to China or India and what price are they willing to pay for cheap oil? What would Russia buy from India anyway?
> 
> Russia will be seen by China as either a burden, useful distraction for the west, or their potential victim of imperial aggression and dissolution by internal cultural and economic forces.
> 
> View attachment 5153889


well, lets start spreading those sanctions around, and lets put some import fees on Chinese and Indian imports, not fake sanctions that American citizens will end up paying for themselves...
really, why bother, why don't we just do what we should have done in February? just roll into Ukraine and help them drive the fucking russians all the way to fucking siberia? destroy their ability to wage war for generations, destroy them economically, break the fucking shit show up into rump states, after we confiscate all their old, obsolete, dangerous nuclear materials...
it's fucking coming, why not get it over with?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540287012858740736


----------



## jsatch (Jun 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, lets start spreading those sanctions around, and lets put some import fees on Chinese and Indian imports, not fake sanctions that American citizens will end up paying for themselves...
> really, why bother, why don't we just do what we should have done in February? just roll into Ukraine and help them drive the fucking russians all the way to fucking siberia? destroy their ability to wage war for generations, destroy them economically, break the fucking shit show up into rump states, after we confiscate all their old, obsolete, dangerous nuclear materials...
> it's fucking coming, why not get it over with?


Because it's absolutely stupid

You only wanna do it because you're not getting shot at, you don't care about the thousands of americans that are gonna die in doing this so you can get some feel good emotions. Put your bubble wrap back on, dumbass


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Because i'm absolutely stupid


fify


----------



## jsatch (Jun 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> fify


 I'm so mad now, damn you


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> I'm so mad now, damn you


Excellent


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540320267750309888


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, lets start spreading those sanctions around, and lets put some import fees on Chinese and Indian imports, not fake sanctions that American citizens will end up paying for themselves...
> really, why bother, why don't we just do what we should have done in February? just roll into Ukraine and help them drive the fucking russians all the way to fucking siberia? destroy their ability to wage war for generations, destroy them economically, break the fucking shit show up into rump states, after we confiscate all their old, obsolete, dangerous nuclear materials...
> it's fucking coming, why not get it over with?


I figure Joe, the state department, the pentagon and the CIA know what they are doing and seem to be keeping as much distance from Europe as they can while supporting NATO and Ukraine. Let the Europeans settle it, their gas is being cut off and Ukraine has it, the ones who resisted were the greedy bastards, now Ukrainian gas and oil can motivate them if common sense doesn't. We don't want a quick peace with these clowns going back to business with Russia as usual any time soon and once greed and need bring them onside, they will stay there. I'm sure the brain trust at state has all this figured into their plans. 

It destroys the Russian military by strangling it slowly over time after sucking them in thinking they could win something, well they are pinned there now and he's thrown in 85% of his combat power and is down to junk tanks and derelict humans that he can dragoon off the streets with vodka and bullshit.

Ukraine is losing ground in the east, but they are also transitioning from old Soviet weapons to modern NATO ones and they will save the rest of the 152 ammo for the soviet tanks they have left, because they are transitioning those too. Transitioning to a whole new arms system in the middle of a pitched battle is tough to do, but wait a month or two and see what happens then. It shows you what kind of leadership and organization the Ukrainians have to be able to do this in the middle of a war. Once equipped and reinforced with fresh troops and the Russians are worn down more by constant attacking, they will enter the offensive phase, break the Russian army and destroy that bridge at Kerch. I figure since it would be so convenient for Joe and the democrats, a fall victory would be nice and about timed just right. They are gonna pull out all the stops I figure and Ukraine knows all about Trump and the republicans.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540287012858740736


now do that 20,000 more times...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Because it's absolutely stupid
> 
> You only wanna do it because you're not getting shot at, you don't care about the thousands of americans that are gonna die in doing this so you can get some feel good emotions. Put your bubble wrap back on, dumbass


so you think it would be a better idea to let this drag on and on and end up killing twice as many Ukrainians and who the fuck knows how many more russians? how is that better than some Americans dying? what is the difference to you? somehow it's ok for THEM to get killed, helping to defend the world from fascism, but when Americans might die for the same goal, suddenly fighting fascism isn't quite so important? FUCKING HYPOCRITE...


----------



## jsatch (Jun 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so you think it would be a better idea to let this drag on and on and end up killing twice as many Ukrainians and who the fuck knows how many more russians? how is that better than some Americans dying? what is the difference to you? somehow it's ok for THEM to get killed, helping to defend the world from fascism, but when Americans might die for the same goal, suddenly fighting fascism isn't quite so important? FUCKING HYPOCRITE...


So let's start another Vietnam because I'd rather my country men die than some South Vietnamese

You actually believe you're smart, that's the problem with all of you in here. You're actually stupid AF and tell yourselves privately how ahead of the curve you are.

As if more Russians wouldn't end up dying too way WAY more in that situation, moron of global proportions bro global.

Why don't we just step into every single issue in the world while we are at it and stick our noses in other people's business, how liberal and democratic of us


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540320267750309888
> I figure Joe, the state department, the pentagon and the CIA know what they are doing and seem to be keeping as much distance from Europe as they can while supporting NATO and Ukraine. Let the Europeans settle it, their gas is being cut off and Ukraine has it, the ones who resisted were the greedy bastards, now Ukrainian gas and oil can motivate them if common sense doesn't. We don't want a quick peace with these clowns going back to business with Russia as usual any time soon and once greed and need bring them onside, they will stay there. I'm sure the brain trust at state has all this figured into their plans.
> 
> It destroys the Russian military by strangling it slowly over time after sucking them in thinking they could win something, well they are pinned there now and he's thrown in 85% of his combat power and is down to junk tanks and derelict humans that he can dragoon off the streets with vodka and bullshit.
> ...


yes, that is all at least truish...but is still really leaves us standing on the sidelines shouting encouragement to the Ukrainians as they carry our weapons into war to fight and die for ideals that we profess to hold sacred....just exactly how sacred are those ideas that we refuse to take up arms to defend them ourselves? what exactly are sacred ideas worth to us? apparently a lot of lip service and as many Ukrainian lives as necessary...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yes, that is all at least truish...but is still really leaves us standing on the sidelines shouting encouragement to the Ukrainians as they carry our weapons into war to fight and die for ideals that we profess to hold sacred....just exactly how sacred are those ideas that we refuse to take up arms to defend them ourselves? what exactly are sacred ideas worth to us? apparently a lot of lip service and as many Ukrainian lives as necessary...


I figure they are being clever about how they do it, not moral, nations have no morals, just interests. Some want Russia gone as a threat and others want to cut a deal and sell the Ukrainians down any river they can get away with. So a slow long war might be best and probably the Ukrainian government has figured this out too. The US, Can, UK, Poland and the other eastern Europeans see the chance to do this now that Vlad stuck his neck out. Driving Russia out of the place and making sure sanctions stay on Russia is in the European and our best interests. Without a peace, Belarus is vulnerable when Ukraine gets the upper hand, they won't invade, but they will support a new government, who will invite them to defend their eastern border with Russia, along with the Poles most likely.

If Russia losses, and Ukraine develops it's resources and becomes Europe's energy supplier, then they will become very rich very quickly and with their history, that means they will be an independent non nuclear super power in Europe. They will develop, or buy weapons from Europe, because Europe will be dependent on them and they will have loads of cash. It's not just the war IMHO that has accelerated Ukrainian EU membership, it is oil and gas too. Once that is developed, Russia is fucked forever sanctions or not and gasoline demand will drop like a stone in Europe over the next decade as EVs take over there. Europe needs a decade or two of gas and oil until they transition to a green new grid and alternatives, after that the Russians can use it themselves, if they have the cars or keep it in the ground like coal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540337735587725315


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

Does anybody seriously think this war will be settled at a peace table? It will be settled eventually at a peace table, but that is a long way off and a bitter experience for Russia. If they don't make peace and Ukraine grows strong economically in the future while they grow poor and weak, many ways will be found to make them feel so much pain they howl. There are people in Ukraine and other places who want Russia to howl for a long fucking time, until they collapse.

There are gonna be a ton of personal actions taken against Russia, acts of private terrorism motivated by revenge and retribution, many Ukrainians can pass themselves off as Russian and they have allies inside Russia too, or will have. Many will end up in Georgia in years to come or anywhere else they can get a piece of the Russians, some people take to war and we have seen them in Ukraine from NATO nations. Russia is saving up a world of hurt in Ukraine and if there is a future peace agreement, the Ukrainian government would have to suppress the many people and groups who want Russian blood any way they can get it. If there is no peace agreement the Ukrainian government will be causing Russia trouble wherever it can and using it's wealth and power to support Vlad's many enemies.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2022)

hey igor what does this button do......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hey igor what does this button do......


It's always embarrassing when you shoot yourself, but I think that was lethal to the launcher and the crew. A change of underwear would be required for any survivors...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's always embarrassing when you shoot yourself, but I think that was lethal to the launcher and the crew. A change of underwear would be required for any survivors...


umm that would be prolly stolen underwear if they have any......that vid gave me a chuckle.....

looks like ol snappy squirrel gave me another come back after reading BS posts....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> umm that would be prolly stolen underwear if they have any......that vid gave me a chuckle.....
> 
> looks like ol snappy squirrel gave me another come back after reading BS posts....


The Ukrainians should leave packages of underwear around, soaked in something special, then dried carefully and repackaged like new...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Ukrainians should leave packages of underwear around, soaked in something special, then dried carefully and repackaged like new...


wasn't that in the Nerds movie.....nerds put something on the Jock strap of the Jocks or something like that...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wasn't that in the Nerds movie.....nerds put something on the Jock strap of the Jocks or something like that...


It gets hot when they sweat and you'd have em dancing while dodging bullets and dropping their drawers. Only this stuff will take them out of the war for good with skin grafts and rotted bags.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

Gee, I wonder how many of those internal security units are Russian? Vlad has a very large force of federal police. If rail bridges in Russia started blowing up, guess where a lot of these assholes would end up? They would be redeployed into the middle of nowhere in groups to guard rail bridges from sabotage and be eaten alive by mosquitoes while they do it. There are thousands of rail bridges in European Russia alone and Russia is highly dependent on the rails to move people goods and the military. As the airlines fail from lack of spares along with the automotive and trucking industry, they will depend on the railways even more. String those security troops out across Russia guarding rail bridges, then blow a few in western Russia to keep them from getting back. You would only need to blow up a few rail bridges to get a very big reaction from security forces and have them redeployed and greatly diminished as a police force in the cities. Local policing would be by local cops, who wouldn't get the perks and pay raises Vlad would give to his people.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It gets hot when they sweat and you'd have em dancing while dodging bullets and dropping their drawers. Only this stuff will take them out of the war for good with skin grafts and rotted bags.


naw just drop some gernades on them from the sky once the burning and itch comes......dead ants, dead ants...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2022)

interesting article....






Russia’s republics, bled dry by Putin, begin to demand independence from his rule


Separatist movements are stirring in some of Russia's 22 republics, as war sharpens resentment over economic neglect and suppression of indigenous cultures




inews.co.uk


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2022)

using retired personel......wait what???


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540299536106659841


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2022)

yep start hitting Kherson make them split they're forces.....



https://ukranews.com/en/news/864024-ukrainian-military-pushed-back-invaders-from-first-line-of-defense-in-kherson-region


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2022)

not a good time to be a collaborater.....boom


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540272021333999619


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> not a good time to be a collaborater.....boom
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540272021333999619


They put IEDs in the trees and when they drive under them... A claymore strapped to a tree branch pointing downward for instance and detonated remotely, even using an old cellphone, with an electric detonator wired to the phone ringer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

Notice the damage, the large piece of metal that just missed the guy, made to the side of the car.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540451824490188801


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540287807364763649


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> not a good time to be a collaborater.....boom
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540272021333999619


bitches get stitches...if they survive


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

*Inside the secret training bases for foreign soldiers fighting for Ukraine - BBC News*
280,949 views Jun 24, 2022 Thousands of foreign fighters have joined Ukrainian armed forces since Russia invaded the country in February. BBC correspondent Olga Malchevska gained access to a secret training camp, the International Legion of Territorial Defence of Ukraine, for those arriving in the country to fight.


----------



## printer (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> So let's start another Vietnam because I'd rather my country men die than some South Vietnamese
> 
> You actually believe you're smart, that's the problem with all of you in here. You're actually stupid AF and tell yourselves privately how ahead of the curve you are.
> 
> ...


Stick our nose in other people's business? Europe is important to the US and a few more friends. They see Putin doing the same shit disturbing peace in a number of countries. This is all on Putin and not on the US. Nobody threatened Russia, everybody was fine sending them boatloads of money for their natural resources. You can only blame all this on one person.


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## printer (Jun 25, 2022)

ANC said:


>


A few guys may need a new pair of shorts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2022)

War sucks, but if you are forced into it you had better be good and prepared for a lot of horrible things and only the strong and lucky last long, but everybody carries the wounds and memories until the die. However what doesn't kill you makes you stronger and by feeding Ukraine the slow poison of war in the east for 8 years, they grew stronger and trained almost a half million reservist through combat there and NATO training. How much can they take? There are plenty of young men in Ukraine who are not yet in uniform or trained and we are not gonna let up on support or arms. Arms delivery from Europe is likely to increase, as they increasingly look to Ukraine as a potential energy solution.

So far in this war, how ever bad it is for the Ukrainians, it is worse for the Russians who are advancing and taking loses doing it. The Ukrainians are now transitioning over to NATO arms and when they do I figure the Russian casualty rate will begin to mount to the breaking point for some BTGs.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Ukraine war: 80% of troops killed or injured in elite military unit, says commander*
109,193 views Jun 25, 2022 A commander of an elite unit of Ukrainian marines has told Sky News the majority of his best trained troops have been injured or killed. Speaking near the frontline, south of the city of Severodonetsk, company commander Oleksandr said a core of experienced soldiers who had been fighting together since 2018 have been lost.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)

*When will Russia's war on Ukraine end? | Lord Dannatt*
4,221 views Jun 26, 2022 "The Russians won't win but the Ukrainians won't lose." Former chief of the general staff Lord Dannatt tells #TimesRadio that the war "on the ground is likely to end with the Donbas probably complete in Russian hands."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)

*Could Russians soldiers cope with Western long-range artillery? | Sir Lawrence Freedman*
26,044 views Jun 26, 2022 "If there's a serious Ukrainian push, they may struggle to cope with it." Emeritus professor of war Sir Lawrence Freedman says that Russians "have scrambled around to keep their numbers up" and Western weapons could "start to turn the course of the war."


----------



## printer (Jun 26, 2022)

*Russia strikes Kyiv as troops consolidate gains in the east*
Russia attacked the Ukrainian capital early Sunday, striking at least two residential buildings, the mayor of Kyiv said, as elsewhere Russian troops fought to consolidate their gains in the country’s east.

Associated Press journalists in Kyiv saw rescue services battling flames and rescuing civilians. The general prosecutor’s office said preliminary information indicated one person was killed and four injured; Kyiv Mayor Vitali Klitschko said four people were hospitalized with injuries and a 7-year-old girl was pulled alive from the rubble.

A nearby kindergarten was also damaged, with a crater in its courtyard.









Russia strikes Kyiv as Western leaders meet in Europe


KYIV, Ukraine (AP) — Russia shattered weeks of relative calm in the Ukrainian capital with long-range missiles fired toward Kyiv early Sunday, an apparent Kremlin show-of-force as Western leaders m…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia strikes Kyiv as troops consolidate gains in the east*
> Russia attacked the Ukrainian capital early Sunday, striking at least two residential buildings, the mayor of Kyiv said, as elsewhere Russian troops fought to consolidate their gains in the country’s east.
> 
> Associated Press journalists in Kyiv saw rescue services battling flames and rescuing civilians. The general prosecutor’s office said preliminary information indicated one person was killed and four injured; Kyiv Mayor Vitali Klitschko said four people were hospitalized with injuries and a 7-year-old girl was pulled alive from the rubble.
> ...


so tell me again why we refuse to give the Ukrainians missiles with the range to strike moscow? and explain to me, just so i can understand better, why it is ok for the russians to use missiles to hit the Ukrainian capital, but the Ukrainians aren't allowed to hit the russian capital? i say give them the longest range shit we have to give them, and let them level moscow over night. what are they going to do in retaliation? bomb Kyiv? oh, that's right, they already are....
the Ukrainians should wire all of Lysychansk with explosives, every building in the city, fight for it a few days, then withdraw. when the russians move in to occupy it, and get settled in good, destroy the entire city with them in it. it is worth the loss of the entire city to destroy several BTG worth of russian troops in one strike. the psychological value would be enormous, and the russians will end up paying to rebuild it, one way or another.


----------



## printer (Jun 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so tell me again why we refuse to give the Ukrainians missiles with the range to strike moscow? and explain to me, just so i can understand better, why it is ok for the russians to use missiles to hit the Ukrainian capital, but the Ukrainians aren't allowed to hit the russian capital? i say give them the longest range shit we have to give them, and let them level moscow over night. what are they going to do in retaliation? bomb Kyiv? oh, that's right, they already are....
> the Ukrainians should wire all of Lysychansk with explosives, every building in the city, fight for it a few days, then withdraw. when the russians move in to occupy it, and get settled in good, destroy the entire city with them in it. it is worth the loss of the entire city to destroy several BTG worth of russian troops in one strike. the psychological value would be enormous, and the russians will end up paying to rebuild it, one way or another.


I am of the opinion that they should get long range missiles and a half dozen nukes of various yields, getting progressively larger. Not that I would want them to use them, just something to keep in their back pocket.


----------



## printer (Jun 26, 2022)

*Russia Strikes Hit Kyiv Residential Building – Mayor*





Russia's early morning strikes on Kyiv on Sunday killed one person and wounded six, including a seven-year-old girl, the Ukrainian capital's mayor said, updating the toll.

"A body was found. Six residents were wounded. Four of them were hospitalized, including a seven-year-old girl," Kyiv mayor Vitaly Klitschko said. The initial toll said that two people were wounded in the attacks, Russia's first strikes on the city in nearly three weeks.

Four explosions were heard at around 6:30 am (0330 GMT), half an hour after air raid sirens sounded in the capital, which has not come under Russian bombardment for nearly three weeks.









Russia Strikes Hit Kyiv Residential Building – Mayor - The Moscow Times


Russia's strikes on Kyiv killed one person and wounded six, the Ukrainian capital's mayor said.




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)

Looks like Vlad wants to go all in, if Belarus attacks Ukraine, Poland might jump in or up their arms supplied to Ukraine. It will be more of an opportunity for the west than a problem, Ukraine is prepared for this. It could lead to a coup or mutiny in Belarus too.






*Russia’s Putin strives to involve the army of Belarus in the war against Ukraine*
23,445 views Jun 26, 2022 The Kremlin is preparing provocations in Belarus to force the self-proclaimed president Lukashenko to enter the war against Ukraine. The plans of the Russian leadership to repeat the old scenario in Mozyr with explosions of residential buildings are reported by Ukrainian intelligence to justify the invasion. But whether Lukashenko would dare to give the order to attack, under pressure from Putin, is yet to be found out.


----------



## shimbob (Jun 26, 2022)

Russia Defaults on Foreign Debt for First Time Since 1918 - BNN Bloomberg


Russia defaulted on its foreign-currency sovereign debt for the first time in a century, the culmination of ever-tougher Western sanctions that shut down payment routes to overseas creditors.




www.bnnbloomberg.ca





Does this mean the ruble is still as strong as some claim?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)

Looks like Canada might be into it now! Come on Sammy get off yer ass and move out!









Canadian special forces operating in Ukraine, New York Times reports


The Department of National Defence and the office of Defence Minister Anita Anand did not comment on the report




nationalpost.com





*Canadian special forces operating in Ukraine, New York Times reports*
*The Department of National Defence and the office of Defence Minister Anita Anand did not comment on the report*

Canadian special forces are in Ukraine as part of a NATO network to provide weapons, training and gather intelligence about the Russians, the New York Times is reporting.

Neither the Department of National Defence nor the office of Defence Minister Anita Anand would comment on the report published Saturday that noted a few dozen commandos from NATO countries, including Britain, France, Canada and Lithuania, had been working inside Ukraine. The United States withdrew its own 150 military instructors before the war began in February.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)

*Is Putin winning? Hear secretary of state's response*
263,463 views Jun 26, 2022 US Secretary of State Antony Blinken discusses Putin's invasion of Ukraine and where the war stands now.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jun 26, 2022)

Oh sure a* Bizillion* dollars for war but no money for American Education, Universial Helth Care, Social Security improvements??? 
Not that I'm aginst helping Ukraine but what about American's problems? Killing Vlad would be a good start.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)

Zelenskyy tells G-7 summit Ukraine forces face urgent moment


ELMAU, Germany (AP) — Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy on Monday underscored the urgency of helping his country’s military improve its position against Russia in a video meeting with leading economic powers, who in turn pledged to support Ukraine “for as long as it takes.”




apnews.com





*AP source: US providing anti-air defense system to Ukraine*
By ZEKE MILLER and GEIR MOULSON 6 minutes ago

ELMAU, Germany (AP) — President Joe Biden is set to announce that the U.S. is providing advanced an surface-to-air missile system to Ukraine, as well as additional artillery support, according to a person familiar with the matter, in the latest assistance meant to help the country defend against Russia’s four-month invasion.

The U.S. is purchasing NASAMS, a Norwegian-developed anti-aircraft system, to provide medium- to long-range defense, according to the person, who spoke on the condition of anonymity. NASAMS is the same system used by the U.S. to protect the sensitive airspace around the White House and U.S. Capitol in Washington.

Additional aid includes more ammunition for Ukrainian artillery, as well as counter-battery radars, to support its efforts against the Russian assault in the Donbas, the person said.

The announcement comes as Biden is huddling with allies this week on supporting Ukraine in meetings at the Group of Seven advanced economies summit in Germany and NATO leaders’ annual gathering in Madrid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> Oh sure a* Bizillion* dollars for war but no money for American Education, Universial Helth Care, Social Security improvements???
> Not that I'm aginst helping Ukraine but what about American's problems? Killing Vlad would be a good start.


Elect democrats if you want policies to change, nothing will happen with republicans except tax cuts for the rich and the end of social security. They have no solutions, but they do come with a lot of problems, put adults in charge and catch up to the civilized world FFS. If republicans gain power they will fuck the country and you too, if you think it's bad now, wait till these crooks gain power.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> Oh sure a* Bizillion* dollars for war but no money for American Education, Universial Helth Care, Social Security improvements???
> Not that I'm aginst helping Ukraine but what about American's problems? Killing Vlad would be a good start.


If Jesus himself came down from Heaven and ran for office, if he had an R behind his name don't vote for him for dog catcher FFS!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> Oh sure a* Bizillion* dollars for war but no money for American Education, Universial Helth Care, Social Security improvements???
> Not that I'm aginst helping Ukraine but what about American's problems? Killing Vlad would be a good start.


federal, state and local governments spend 764 billion per year on K-12 schools...
the federal government spent 4.1 Trillion on healthcare in 2020...
they will spend more than 1.2 Trillion in 2022 on social security...
i think we can afford to help Ukrain survive against an attack from our own worst enemy, America makes many of it's own problems, and throwing money at them doesn't help.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2022)

https://www.lawfareblog.com/russias-demonstration-army-red-flag-us-security-force-assistance

this explains a little of the russian's ineptitude...
and also makes me wonder how many nations have sent similarly trained troops to NATO...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

*How Belarus is being used by Russia for its war on Ukraine | Askold Krushelnycky*
51,546 views Jun 27, 2022 "Putin was disappointed and angry actually that Belarus didn't throw its army into the war directly." Times reporter Askold Krushelnycky says Russia has transferred "more powerful missiles and aeroplanes" to Belarus, from which attacks were launched on Chernihiv this weekend.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *How Belarus is being used by Russia for its war on Ukraine | Askold Krushelnycky*
> 51,546 views Jun 27, 2022 "Putin was disappointed and angry actually that Belarus didn't throw its army into the war directly." Times reporter Askold Krushelnycky says Russia has transferred "more powerful missiles and aeroplanes" to Belarus, from which attacks were launched on Chernihiv this weekend.


so russia can have "allies" if you can consider a frightened belarus an ally, who are cooperating because they don't want to be next if ruissia survives...
that seems to make it fair for NATO to be Ukraine's ally...i can't believe that Canada has the balls to be in Ukraine, even as teachers and advisors, while the rest of NATO sits on their hands so they won't upset putin....we live in a world that seems to be evenly divided between homicidal madmen and cowardly placaters..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.lawfareblog.com/russias-demonstration-army-red-flag-us-security-force-assistance
> 
> this explains a little of the russian's ineptitude...
> and also makes me wonder how many nations have sent similarly trained troops to NATO...


It means supporting liberal democracies that have the social flexibility and confidence to give lower ranks more authority. In a dictatorship or authoritarian government, loyalty to the regime is paramount and ridged slave armies are required, lower ranks with military training and initiative are problem when commanded by loyal idiots. The difference between the training and performance of Russians and Ukrainians comes directly from their political cultures and kinds of governments they have. The Russian army cannot change until Russia does, it can improve, but not make the fundamental shift required. 

I still figure when they are worn down and destroyed enough, Ukraine will drive them from their land sooner than many suspect. The photo of their latest general does not inspire confidence, he would be an easy target to identify and would make a real mess if hit by an artillery round!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so russia can have "allies" if you can consider a frightened belarus an ally, who are cooperating because they don't want to be next if ruissia survives...
> that seems to make it fair for NATO to be Ukraine's ally...i can't believe that Canada has the balls to be in Ukraine, even as teachers and advisors, while the rest of NATO sits on their hands so they won't upset putin....we live in a world that seems to be evenly divided between homicidal madmen and cowardly placaters..


I thing Belarus being involved in this war is something Poland would like and I'm sure they have a contingency plan in conjunction with Ukraine, they are pretty tight allies. It would be seen as more of an opportunity by the wise than a problem, if Belarus attacked Ukraine. I'm pretty sure it would trigger a coup or revolution and Russians fighting in Belarus, provided they have anything to fight with and the Belarussians cut the rail links between Russia and themselves. Any new government in Belarus would be immediately recognized and supported by Ukraine and Poland.


----------



## printer (Jun 27, 2022)

*Russia strikes crowded Ukraine shopping mall, says Zelensky *
Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky alleged on Monday that Russia had hit a crowded shopping mall in the Kremenchuk region and said the casualties were “impossible to imagine.”

Sharing the video from the strike on his Telegram account, Zelensky said: “The mall is on fire, firefighters are trying to extinguish the fire, the number of victims is impossible to imagine.”

He added that there was “no danger to the Russian army” and the shopping mall had posed “no strategic value” at all.

According to Zelensky, people at the mall “only wanted to live a normal life, which is what angers the occupiers so much.”

“Out of helplessness, Russia continues to hit ordinary people. It is vain to expect it to be reasonable or humane,” he added.

The video shows a large structure engulfed in flames with a crowd running outside.

The deputy head of the office of the president Kyrylo Tymoshenko confirmed that two people had died and 20 had been injured in the strike, the BBC reported. Officials say the numbers are likely to rise.

“A rocket attack on Kremenchuk hit a very crowded area, which is 100% certain not to have any links to the armed forces. There are killed and injured people,” Kremenchuk Mayor Vitaliy Maletskiy said on Facebook.

NATO said Monday that it plans to significantly increase its quick-reaction force “to well over 300,000” soldiers.

Russia’s ongoing invasion of Ukraine has entered its fourth month and has resulted in the deaths of thousands of people on both sides. More than 8 million Ukrainian citizens have been displaced by the war.

Over the weekend, Zelensky shared an emotional note on the toll of the war on Ukrainians and said that “no Russian missiles, no strikes can break the morale of Ukrainians.”

Zelensky is meeting with G7 leaders who are gathered in Germany via video link.








Russia strikes crowded Ukraine shopping mall, says Zelensky


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky alleged on Monday that Russia had hit a crowded shopping mall in the Kremenchuk region and said the resulting casualties were “impossible to imagine.&#8…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia strikes crowded Ukraine shopping mall, says Zelensky *
> Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky alleged on Monday that Russia had hit a crowded shopping mall in the Kremenchuk region and said the casualties were “impossible to imagine.”
> 
> Sharing the video from the strike on his Telegram account, Zelensky said: “The mall is on fire, firefighters are trying to extinguish the fire, the number of victims is impossible to imagine.”
> ...


America is giving Norwegian built AA missiles to Ukraine, buying them from Norway. However Norway is also a fabulously wealthy country and has been equipping Ukraine with long range artillery too. Things like this atrocity will mean more missile defense systems and more arms flowing in to Ukraine, the same goes for whenever they threaten to use nukes, the answer is yet more arms announcements. Cutting off Europe's gas and oil just makes it worse for the Russians and removes their leverage and future markets. Europe will have little alternative than to develop Ukrainian oil and gas resources and I see they are dropping the freeze on investment for it in general. Germany and Poland would rather use Ukrainian gas than burn coal, considering it's ease and speed of development, just the Russian army is in the way...


----------



## printer (Jun 27, 2022)

*Media: the Pentagon believes that the Russian Federation did not aim at a residential building in Kyiv*
A residential building in Kyiv was not the target of the Russian army and was damaged in an attempt to strike at an enterprise that produces ammunition. This was stated by a source in the Pentagon.

“These apartments adjoined or were located next to a factory where, as we know, ammunition is produced for Ukrainians. This indicates that in this case, in particular, they were trying to hit a military target, ”the source said during a telephone briefing. The information is reported by RIA Novosti. The source also noted that the United States is aware of the casualties among civilians during the shelling on Sunday.

Earlier, the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation said that Russian missiles hit the shops of the Artem Rocket-Building Corporation in Kyiv, the website reports. MK.R. They produced ammunition for Ukrainian multiple launch rocket systems (MLRS). According to the official representative of the Russian Defense Ministry, Igor Konashenkov, Ukraine tried to shoot down shells, but hit its own missiles, one of which fell on a residential building, they say "Neva news". Russia has been conducting a special operation in Ukraine since February 24. According to Russian President Vladimir Putin, the priority of the Russian army is to strike at military infrastructure.








РИА URA.RU: Главные новости Урала, России и мира сегодня


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





Well at least they admited they hit a residential area.

*Putin warned the outbreak of nuclear war*
*This is the signal of the President of the Russian Federation on the eve of the NATO summit*
The President of the Russian Federation warned a nuclear war in Eastern Europe, political analysts explain to URA.RU his meeting with President of the Republic of Belarus Alexander Lukashenko on June 25. Vladimir Putin's decision to modernize the aviation of Belarus and supply the nearest ally with Iskander-M missile systems became a signal from the United States and NATO, concentrating troops near the Russian Federation. The Russian leader was forced to strengthen the security of the Union State by the blockade of Kaliningrad and the deployment of US nuclear weapons in the EU, political analysts say.

Putin held official talks with his Belarusian counterpart in St. Petersburg. They were timed to coincide with the 30th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic relations. However, the presidents have been preparing for them for two days. But this part of Lukashenka's visit to Russia remained behind the scenes - the parties called it informal.









Путин предупредил развязывание ядерной войны


Это сигнал президента РФ в преддверии саммита НАТО




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2022)

https://www.cnn.com/2022/06/27/economy/russia-debt-default-sanctions/index.html

shit starts to go sideways for the russians...now, even if sanctions are lifted, no bank in the western world will touch them for decades...
and the facade will continue to crumble. sanctions have real time results, and the russians have been covering them up, but the cracks are spreading, and soon the entire wall of lies will fall, and the world will see that they are in real trouble...more than they already seem to be, that is...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2022)

printer said:


> *Media: the Pentagon believes that the Russian Federation did not aim at a residential building in Kyiv*
> A residential building in Kyiv was not the target of the Russian army and was damaged in an attempt to strike at an enterprise that produces ammunition. This was stated by a source in the Pentagon.
> 
> “These apartments adjoined or were located next to a factory where, as we know, ammunition is produced for Ukrainians. This indicates that in this case, in particular, they were trying to hit a military target, ”the source said during a telephone briefing. The information is reported by RIA Novosti. The source also noted that the United States is aware of the casualties among civilians during the shelling on Sunday.
> ...


liars, thieves, and rapist...can't expect anything better from people like that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

*Russia’s failure to mobilize reinforcements for the war against Ukraine*
7,695 views Jun 27, 2022 Mass mobilization in Russia. According to British intelligence, such a scenario is quite possible. Meanwhile, the Kremlin is denying such decisions, claiming that the so-called special operation is going according to plan. In fact, the Russian army is bogged down in personnel shortages. Lack of motivation, losses on the battlefield and poor provision of troops - do not play into the hands of the aggressor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

*Why is Kaliningrad crucial to the war in Ukraine? - BBC News*
95,517 views Jun 27, 2022 Russia has made threats after the EU sanctioned the Russian region of Kaliningrad, which is cut off from the rest of the country. The BBC’s Ros Atkins explains why this is so important to the progression of the war in Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

*Will the war in Ukraine be over by the end of this year? | General Sir Richard Shirreff*
9,304 views Jun 27, 2022 Time to invite you into our daily "Briefing Room", where one of our leading tactical and strategic minds - with years of experience as a general officer at the highest level of military command, shares their insights into the current state of the war in Ukraine. Joining us today is the Former Deputy Supreme Allied Commander Europe for NATO, General Sir Richard Shirreff. President Vlodomyr Zelensky has told the G7 he wants the war over by the end of the year, is that realistic?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2022)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2022/jun/27/nato-300000-troops-high-alert-russia-threat-ukraine

wow, i sincerely hope putin is crazy enough to attack Lithuania or Poland...with the shape his army is in now, NATO would decimate any russian forces in a day, and if they were stupid and came through Belarus, that would be a fine invitation to do a little house keeping there as well....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2022)

https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/russias-medvedev-says-any-nato-encroachment-crimea-could-lead-world-war-three-2022-06-27/

the thing is though, it wouldn't be WW3...it would be how ever many nukes russia could launch, till NATO and the U.S. annihilate them from the face of the earth...there would be no boots on the ground combat, or very very little...there would be millions dead, huge swathes of russia, Europe, possibly the U.S. irradiated...but life goes on, and we would be rid of the rabid russians once and for all.
recent research indicates that the whole nuclear winter scenario is vastly less damaging than it was thought it might be, so the only real damage would be to those urban population centers hit with warheads. 
i do not want millions to die, but i would be ok with wiping russia from the face of the earth, now and forever.


----------



## printer (Jun 27, 2022)

*Medvedev declared Russia's deep respect for the people of Ukraine*
Deputy Chairman of the Security Council Medvedev said that Russia has deep respect for the people of Ukraine

Deputy Chairman of the Security Council Dmitry Medvedev , in an interview with Arguments and Facts, said that Russia, during a special military operation in Ukraine, is fighting Nazis and bandits, and has deep respect for the population of the country.

According to him, Russia is not fighting the Ukrainian people. “The fight is against nasty Nazis, extremist groups, notorious bandits and foreign mercenaries who have joined them,” he said.

The politician called the Nazis "scoundrels" and added that they do not represent the Ukrainian people. “And one cannot but feel deep respect for the Ukrainian people. The citizens of Russia are connected with him by the closest ties,” he stressed.

Earlier, President of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelensky , speaking to representatives of the G7 (G7) countries, expressed a desire to end the conflict in the country before the start of winter. At the same time, he said that, despite the statement about the desire to resolve the confrontation before the end of the year, it is still too early to apply diplomatic methods.








Медведев заявил о глубоком уважении России к народу Украины


Зампред Совбеза Дмитрий Медведев заявил, что Россия в ходе специальной военной операции на Украине ведет борьбу с нацистами и бандитами, а к населению страны испытывает глубокое уважение. Политик назвал нацистов «негодяями» и добавил, что они не представляют украинский народ.




lenta-ru.translate.goog





*Kyiv requested an urgent meeting of the UN Security Council on Ukraine*
Permanent Representative Kyslytsya requested an urgent meeting of the UN Security Council on Ukraine

Permanent Representative of Ukraine to the UN  Serhiy Kyslytsya requested an urgent meeting of the Security Council on the situation in the country. It is reported by RIA Novosti with reference to the diplomat's letter to the chairman of the UN Security Council .

“I have the honor to request an urgent meeting of the UN Security Council ... under the agenda item “Maintaining peace and security in Ukraine,” follows from the appeal.

A meeting on security in Ukraine is scheduled for Tuesday at 15:00 (22:00 Moscow time). Kislitsa also asks UN Secretary General António Guterres to report to the Security Council . A Ukrainian diplomat accused Russia of rocket attacks on civilian infrastructure on June 25-27.








Киев запросил срочное заседание Совбеза ООН по Украине


Постоянный представитель Украины при ООН Сергей Кислица запросил срочное заседание Совбеза по ситуации в стране. «Я имею честь запросить проведение срочного заседания СБ ООН… в рамках пункта повестки "Поддержание мира и безопасности Украины», следует из обращения.




lenta-ru.translate.goog





*Ukraine demanded to hold an urgent meeting of the UN Security Council*
Kyiv demanded to hold an urgent meeting of the United Nations Security Council (UN Security Council) on the situation in Ukraine. This is stated in a letter from Ukrainian Permanent Representative to the UN Serhiy Kislytsya.

“I have the honor to request an urgent meeting of the UN Security Council <…> under the agenda item “Maintaining Peace and Security of Ukraine,” Serhiy Kislitsa says in a letter, RIA Novosti reports. It is noted that the meeting is scheduled for 22:00 Moscow time on June 28.

Russia had previously launched a special operation to demilitarize and denazify Ukraine. Russian President Vladimir Putin said that this was a forced decision necessary to protect the inhabitants of Donbass from genocide by the Kyiv regime and nationalists. Putin noted that the Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU) regularly carried out punitive operations in the Donbass.








Украина потребовала провести срочное заседание СБ ООН


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Polyansky suggested that in Kremenchug there was a provocation of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in the style of Bucha*
Polyansky compared the footage of the fire in Kremenchuk with the provocation of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in Bucha

Dmitry Polyansky, First Deputy Permanent Representative of Russia to the UN, suggested that "the attack on the shopping center in Kremenchug" was another Ukrainian provocation. He wrote about this on Twitter. 

On Monday, footage of a shopping center in Kremenchug engulfed in flames appeared on social networks.

Earlier, the Russian Ministry of Defense called all photographs and videos published by the Kiev regime, allegedly testifying to crimes in Bucha , another provocation. As noted in the department, during the time this settlement was under the control of the Russian army, not a single local resident suffered from any violent actions. 

They also stressed that all units completely left Bucha on March 30, and exits from the city in the northern direction were not blocked, while the southern outskirts, including residential areas, were fired around the clock by Ukrainian troops from large-caliber artillery, tanks and multiple launch rocket systems.

On February 24, Russia launched a special operation to denazify and demilitarize Ukraine . As Vladimir Putin stressed, its goal is "to protect people who have been subjected to bullying and genocide by the Kyiv regime for eight years."








Полянский сравнил кадры пожара в Кременчуге с провокацией ВСУ в Буче


Первый заместитель постоянного представителя России при ООН Дмитрий Полянский предположил, что "удар по торговому центру в Кременчуге" был очередной украинской... РИА Новости, 27.06.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2022)

printer said:


> *Medvedev declared Russia's deep respect for the people of Ukraine*
> Deputy Chairman of the Security Council Medvedev said that Russia has deep respect for the people of Ukraine
> 
> Deputy Chairman of the Security Council Dmitry Medvedev , in an interview with Arguments and Facts, said that Russia, during a special military operation in Ukraine, is fighting Nazis and bandits, and has deep respect for the population of the country.
> ...


i have known some very good liars over the years. i've never been a good liar myself, my memory isn't good enough.
you would think someone with as much practice at lying as the russians have, would be much better at it. 
how many times are the russians going to accuse the Ukrainians of killing their own citizens? 
i was going to suggest they should consult with trump about lying...but, he's not that good at it either. 
maybe they can practice on each other?


----------



## printer (Jun 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have known some very good liars over the years. i've never been a good liar myself, my memory isn't good enough.
> you would think someone with as much practice at lying as the russians have, would be much better at it.
> how many times are the russians going to accuse the Ukrainians of killing their own citizens?
> i was going to suggest they should consult with trump about lying...but, he's not that good at it either.
> maybe they can practice on each other?


It is not hard to lie when you have trained your population to believe you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

Europe can end the war in Ukraine as quickly as they want by supporting Ukraine, in war resolution. Ukraine is our ally and they are being attacked by our enemy and we need to do everything possible short of direct war to assist them. The goal is the trapping and destruction of the Russian army while liberating of all of Ukraine. There are solid security, energy and economic reasons for doing this, other than the humanitarian and moral reasons. It is the right thing to do and it is obvious, you can't bargain or deal with Putin, that is Ukraine's job and they must speak from a position of strength and freedom of action. This is a war that must be won, so get on with the job of winning it, if Russia wants to commit national suicide over Crimea, so be it, bad leadership. The only thing standing between EU energy independence with Ukraine, is the Russian army, destroy it and and you can have the oil and gas. If morality and common sense doesn't work, greed usually does.






*'Peace is not available with Putin' | William Hague*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

Lot's of beards in this war, lot's of grey beards too with men in their 40,s and 50s in Ukrainian combat units, it is not an exclusive 20 to 30 something war, like those in Vietnam and Iraq, but in Iraq too the troops tended to be older. In Ukraine we see a spectrum of ages among soldiers and grey beards on the battlefield along with freaky haircuts and tattoos are common. In this multigenerational fight of brothers in arms, where father and son are in uniform, along with a few grandfathers too.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*Ukraine's Foreign Legion: Soldiers Speak Of Historic Fight For Democracy*
278,078 views Jun 27, 2022 Soldiers from around the world join Ukraine's foreign legion to help with "the most important conflict in the last 50 years," as one American volunteer said. Experienced Western soldiers are impressed with what their Ukrainian counterparts have done but say they want to achieve NATO-level standards.


----------



## printer (Jun 28, 2022)

*Ukraine war shows limits of drone warfare*
In early June, as the U.S. was rushing to provide financial and military support for Ukraine, reports said that four American-made Gray Eagle drones would be part of the package. These are armed drones that are larger than the well-known Predator drone, which became a symbol of the global war on terror. However, the planned sale of these few expensive, complex drones has run into some hurdles because of concern that they might get shot down and their sophisticated systems could fall into Russian hands. 

When Russia invaded Ukraine, it put a renewed spotlight on the use of armed drones in conventional wars: The world saw how armed drones might work when both countries have them — and both have air defenses that can shoot them down. Previously, countries that had a plethora of drones generally were fighting wars against insurgents or groups/countries that didn’t have drones. This was the case with the U.S. experience in Afghanistan, for example. 

Early reports from Ukraine said that Ukraine’s two dozen Turkish Bayraktar drones, a UAV that is smaller than the Predator, were able to take out Russian forces. One report praised these drones for changing the “nature of warfare.” However, now reports about the success of the Bayraktar in Ukraine have slackened. It’s unclear whether the drones are simply not operating near the new front lines in the Donbas, or whether they are running low on the missiles they use. 

The nature of drone warfare is that it is clandestine; militaries don’t acknowledge that their drones may not be working well. In a conflict where everyone has smartphones, if drones are being used someone probably will take videos of them. This is because drones tend to be loud, like a flying lawnmower, and you can often see or hear them from the ground. The Associated Press reported that a video posted online on June 22 showed an alleged Ukrainian kamikaze drone flying into a Russian refinery. 

Western countries want to supply Ukraine with armaments and a variety of drones are on the shopping list, including kamikaze drones such as the small Switchblade made in the U.S. These won’t turn the tide anytime soon. In eastern Ukraine, where fighters in Kyiv face a tough battle with Russian troops, the limits of drone warfare appear to be on display. Conventional weapons, such as masses of artillery, are wreaking havoc. With only a few complex armed drones, Ukraine can’t afford to use or lose its drones. 

The “era of the drone” hasn’t arrived because countries that use them often don’t deploy enough of them, or are afraid to lose them in battle. In conflicts where they have been used, such as in Libya, they didn’t turn the tide. Despite widespread employment, drones didn’t stop the Taliban in Afghanistan. One can blame wider political policies for this result, asserting that countries simply haven’t given drone operators free rein to use them successfully. 

Nevertheless, the current limitations on use of drones in war is related to the supply of drones and operating guidelines for their use. To wage a large-scale drone war, the countries that use them need more than a few armed drones — and they need to not fear losing some of them. The whole point of unmanned aerial vehicles is that they can be used for dull, dirty, dangerous missions, especially those in which a country doesn’t want to risk sacrificing pilots. 








Ukraine war shows limits of drone warfare


In early June, as the U.S. was rushing to provide financial and military support for Ukraine, reports said that four American-made Gray Eagle drones would be part of the package. These are armed dr…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 28, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukraine war shows limits of drone warfare*
> In early June, as the U.S. was rushing to provide financial and military support for Ukraine, reports said that four American-made Gray Eagle drones would be part of the package. These are armed drones that are larger than the well-known Predator drone, which became a symbol of the global war on terror. However, the planned sale of these few expensive, complex drones has run into some hurdles because of concern that they might get shot down and their sophisticated systems could fall into Russian hands.
> 
> When Russia invaded Ukraine, it put a renewed spotlight on the use of armed drones in conventional wars: The world saw how armed drones might work when both countries have them — and both have air defenses that can shoot them down. Previously, countries that had a plethora of drones generally were fighting wars against insurgents or groups/countries that didn’t have drones. This was the case with the U.S. experience in Afghanistan, for example.
> ...


i would get dozens of operators and launch dozens of switchblades at once to take out whole artillery crews...whether they destroy the artillery pieces or not, if there is no crew to fire them, they're effectively out of the game...why hold onto suicide drones, send them out with the biggest bang you can arrange
if we're worried about russia getting sensitive tech, send the Ukrainians enough older drones to make up for it. if they had thousands of switchblades, mass attacks would be devastating to the crews of all that equipment, if not to the equipment itself.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukraine war shows limits of drone warfare*
> In early June, as the U.S. was rushing to provide financial and military support for Ukraine, reports said that four American-made Gray Eagle drones would be part of the package. These are armed drones that are larger than the well-known Predator drone, which became a symbol of the global war on terror. However, the planned sale of these few expensive, complex drones has run into some hurdles because of concern that they might get shot down and their sophisticated systems could fall into Russian hands.
> 
> When Russia invaded Ukraine, it put a renewed spotlight on the use of armed drones in conventional wars: The world saw how armed drones might work when both countries have them — and both have air defenses that can shoot them down. Previously, countries that had a plethora of drones generally were fighting wars against insurgents or groups/countries that didn’t have drones. This was the case with the U.S. experience in Afghanistan, for example.
> ...


Simple cheap drones using off the shelf components that are protected from jamming by directed transmission, digital encryption and automatic frequency shifting. Most suicide missions would be GPS guided and even terminally guided by lasers from another drone if required. Then there is starlink and there are no secrets there, just access which Uncle Sam controls. Expensive drones with lot's a secrets are ok for somethings, but simplicity, good design and low costs are appropriate for others. Drones will become less of a factor as defenses against them become better, but right now the Russians don't have much. Plane type drones are cheap, easy to make and could carry the equivalent explosive destruction of a 155mm artillery shell. They can have a range of hundreds of kilometers and an accuracy of a couple of meters using commercial GPS and might even be cheaper than an artillery shell at under $10K each, if mass produced. Parts like gas engines, servos and electronics get dramatically cheaper when bought by the container load.


----------



## printer (Jun 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Simple cheap drones using off the shelf components that are protected from jamming by directed transmission, digital encryption and automatic frequency shifting. Most suicide missions would be GPS guided and even terminally guided by lasers from another drone if required. Then there is starlink and there are no secrets there, just access which Uncle Sam controls. Expensive drones with lot's a secrets are ok for somethings, but simplicity, good design and low costs are appropriate for others. Drones will become less of a factor as defenses against them become better, but right now the Russians don't have much. Plane type drones are cheap, easy to make and could carry the equivalent explosive destruction of a 155mm artillery shell. They can have a range of hundreds of kilometers and an accuracy of a couple of meters using commercial GPS and might even be cheaper than an artillery shell at under $10K each, if mass produced. Parts like gas engines, servos and electronics get dramatically cheaper when bought by the container load.


"It would depend on two primary factors:The caliber. The higher the caliber, the more expensive it’s going to be.The shell type. The most basic shell would be a high explosive shell, but there are many other types of artillery shells: different types of anti-tank shells, illumination shells, smoke screen shells, high-precision guided shells, cluster shells (that burst in the air and disperse sub-munitions over the targeted area), rocket-boosted high-range shells, radio jamming shells, etc.M795, a simple 155 mm HE shell costs about $400.M982 Excalibur, a GPS guided shell costs over $60,000.Besides the shell, there are more components to the cost of an artillery shot:The fuse. It’s the component screwed on top of the shell, giving it the signal to explode (or to activate in some other way, if it’s a special shell). A simple contact fuse activates when the shell hits the target (or maybe a bit later, allowing the shell to penetrate deeper and explode later) is cheap. More sophisticated time fuses or proximity fuses allow the shell to explode in the air, and are more expensive.Propelling charge. In calibers over ~122 mm, there are no unitary rounds, but rather the shell and the propelling charge are loaded separately. Often it’s possible to load a partial charge, rather than a full one. These are rather cheap.Propelling charge for 155 mm NATO artillery, supplied in a string of fabric bags:Russian 152 mm shell and its corresponding hard-cased propelling charge:The primer. The primer is similar to a high-caliber dummy round, and its function it to make the propellant start burning, after being hit by a striker. Sometimes it’s an integral part of the propelling charge or the whole unitary round, but sometimes it has to be loaded separately. The cost is negligible here."








How much does a 155mm round cost?


Answer (1 of 3): “How much does a 155mm round cost?” Cost to the US Army for a M795 (HE) projectile only (no propellant, no fuze, etc but with lifting plug and supplementary charge included) is about US$330 in 2019. —————- M549A1 (HE-RAP) projo only, unit cost is about US$1000 (2019).




www.quora.com


----------



## injinji (Jun 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's always embarrassing when you shoot yourself, but I think that was lethal to the launcher and the crew. A change of underwear would be required for any survivors...


I forget what they used to call it, but one day a year the Saipan would have a family cruise. All the wife's and kids of the crew would go out a few miles and shoot off the guns, etc, etc. They fired the missiles and one of them hit a wave and came back, flying just over the flight deck. Folks were scrambling.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2022)

injinji said:


> I forget what they used to call it, but one day a year the Saipan would have a family cruise. All the wife's and kids of the crew would go out a few miles and shoot off the guns, etc, etc. They fired the missiles and one of them hit a wave and came back, fly just over the flight deck. Folks were scrambling.


had that happen to me with a bottle rocket.........everyone ducked.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

Turkey drops objections to Finland and Sweden joining NATO, removing major hurdle to two nations joining the alliance | CNN Politics


Finnish President Sauli Niinistö said on Tuesday that Turkey has agreed to support Finland and Sweden's NATO membership bids, removing a major hurdle to the two countries joining the alliance.




www.cnn.com


----------



## printer (Jun 28, 2022)

*Russia gave Ukraine and the West a chance to end the special operation. The main thing by the evening of June 28*
Press Secretary of the President of the Russian Federation Dmitry Peskov noted that the special operation could be completed in one day if Kyiv makes concessions. Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov hinted to the West how to bring the end of the special operation closer. URA.RU tells about the main events of the special operation by the evening of June 28th.

The Kremlin said that Russia could complete the special operation in Ukraine in one day if Kiev orders the military to lay down their arms and fulfill Russia's conditions. Lavrov noted that pumping Ukraine with weapons does not contribute to the settlement of the conflict. According to him, the more weapons the West sends, the longer the special operation lasts;
The Russian military, together with the fighters of Donbass , hit the location of the Azov battalion (recognized as an extremist organization and banned in Russia) in Kharkov. About 100 Ukrainian military and foreign mercenaries were killed there;
The troops of the Russian Federation and the LPR have passed a third of Lisichansk , they are fighting in the area of the Shakhtar stadium. In the LPR, 98% of the territory was liberated, said Andrei Marochko, officer of the People's Militia of the Republic;
*The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation reported that the Russian army hit the hangars with Western weapons in Kremenchug. The detonation of the ammunition set a non-functioning shopping center on fire;*
For the first time, the Armed Forces of Ukraine hit the Donbass with HIMARS multiple launch rocket systems (MLRS), which the United States supplied to Ukraine, they attacked the city of Perevalsk. In the LPR, with the help of operational control tools, they tracked the progress of HIMARS, Marochko noted.

Russia launched a special operation in Ukraine on February 24. According to Russian President Vladimir Putin, the priority of the army is to strike at military facilities of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and exclude unnecessary casualties among the civilian population.








Россия дала Украине и Западу шанс на окончание спецоперации


Главное к вечеру 28 июня




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

printer said:


> "It would depend on two primary factors:The caliber. The higher the caliber, the more expensive it’s going to be.The shell type. The most basic shell would be a high explosive shell, but there are many other types of artillery shells: different types of anti-tank shells, illumination shells, smoke screen shells, high-precision guided shells, cluster shells (that burst in the air and disperse sub-munitions over the targeted area), rocket-boosted high-range shells, radio jamming shells, etc.M795, a simple 155 mm HE shell costs about $400.M982 Excalibur, a GPS guided shell costs over $60,000.Besides the shell, there are more components to the cost of an artillery shot:The fuse. It’s the component screwed on top of the shell, giving it the signal to explode (or to activate in some other way, if it’s a special shell). A simple contact fuse activates when the shell hits the target (or maybe a bit later, allowing the shell to penetrate deeper and explode later) is cheap. More sophisticated time fuses or proximity fuses allow the shell to explode in the air, and are more expensive.Propelling charge. In calibers over ~122 mm, there are no unitary rounds, but rather the shell and the propelling charge are loaded separately. Often it’s possible to load a partial charge, rather than a full one. These are rather cheap.Propelling charge for 155 mm NATO artillery, supplied in a string of fabric bags:Russian 152 mm shell and its corresponding hard-cased propelling charge:The primer. The primer is similar to a high-caliber dummy round, and its function it to make the propellant start burning, after being hit by a striker. Sometimes it’s an integral part of the propelling charge or the whole unitary round, but sometimes it has to be loaded separately. The cost is negligible here."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheaper than a 155mm GPS round, Uncle Sam buys in quantity and get a lot, costs increase dramatically for smaller consignments. It is an idea for striking long range poorly defended targets and could be of use for others too, since even flying as slow as 160km/hr, it would be hard to hit at night terrain following. It is hard to for the Ukrainians to strike deep into Russia and this could do it cheaply and developed from an existing design from common materials. Perhaps a joint project with Poland. I figure they could get away with about $10K a unit for a commercially GPS guided gas powered drone, built in volume. Nothing fancy, ramp and bungie launched EMP proofed as best they can, and it wouldn't even have a radio receiver, just a flight control computer and GPS receiver, hopefully shielded too, but it would also have a magnetometer compass as part of the FC as back up.

It's something they are doing already to a degree, I was just thinking about how cost effective and practical it would be. I saw a video posted of one hitting an oil refinery in Russia, a logical target.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

*Are Russian Artillery Barrels at End of Life?*


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 29, 2022)

printer said:


> Lavrov noted that pumping Ukraine with weapons does not contribute to the settlement of the conflict. According to him, the more weapons the West sends, the longer the special operation lasts;


Ah, Lavrov to reality translation: Western weapons will end Russia's invasion shortly.


Remember this dude?


----------



## printer (Jun 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Are Russian Artillery Barrels at End of Life?*


Real inaccurate? As long as they have rounds to fire they will keep going on. As if they care about levelling a city with inaccurate shots. They have to be in the game until they have enough land to say to the Russian people that they achieved their goals. When the fighting stops they can rebuild, it is not like Nato is going to invade Russia.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2022)

printer said:


> Real inaccurate? As long as they have rounds to fire they will keep going on. As if they care about levelling a city with inaccurate shots. They have to be in the game until they have enough land to say to the Russian people that they achieved their goals. When the fighting stops they can rebuild, it is not like Nato is going to invade Russia.


nato isn't gonna invade, they're gonna boslter troops lvls, and watch Russia die a slow death....especially now since Finland and Sweden are in Nato.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

printer said:


> Real inaccurate? As long as they have rounds to fire they will keep going on. As if they care about levelling a city with inaccurate shots. They have to be in the game until they have enough land to say to the Russian people that they achieved their goals. When the fighting stops they can rebuild, it is not like Nato is going to invade Russia.


If ya wanna hit troops, it will be difficult, but cities are no problem, also range is affected by worn tubes. If they aren't cycling out their guns for R&R, they should be in pretty bad shape as Ukraine transitions to NATO weapons. By the time they get their guns rebuilt, Ukraine will be much more powerful, even more so with a favorable peace deal. The Russians do seem so poorly organized, that such a program might not even exist, except perhaps on paper. It is not one of those flashy things, it's a routine maintenance plan and capability and maintenance seems to be one of their weaknesses in general.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

printer said:


> Real inaccurate? As long as they have rounds to fire they will keep going on. As if they care about levelling a city with inaccurate shots. They have to be in the game until they have enough land to say to the Russian people that they achieved their goals. When the fighting stops they can rebuild, it is not like Nato is going to invade Russia.


You are assuming the fighting stops and doesn't shift to other places, even with the Russians driven out of Ukraine. If Russia continues with hostilities, they will have trouble in Belarus or other places and sanctions will remain on. If they do sign a peace after getting ejected from Ukraine, it will be even worse for them as Ukraine develops it's resources and becomes a regional super power in conventional arms and a member of the EU eventually. A few years of peace and prosperity and it won't matter how many guns the Russians rebuild, the Ukrainians will have the means to deal with them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2022)

ol pooty see what you little screw up did.......





__





At NATO summit, Biden announces permanent U.S. troop presence in Poland, increased support for eastern Europe






www.msn.com





US gets Poland and Romania......


----------



## printer (Jun 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If ya wanna hit troops, it will be difficult, but cities are no problem, also range is affected by worn tubes. If they aren't cycling out their guns for R&R, they should be in pretty bad shape as Ukraine transitions to NATO weapons. By the time they get their guns rebuilt, Ukraine will be much more powerful, even more so with a favorable peace deal. The Russians do seem so poorly organized, that such a program might not even exist, except perhaps on paper. It is not one of those flashy things, it's a routine maintenance plan and capability and maintenance seems to be one of their weaknesses in general.


Nato is going to give Ukraine enough equipment to go head to head with the Russians? Seems like we are just giving them enough to produce a stalemate. I would like to see them push the Russians out of the southern areas, the Donbas may be a bargaining chip to get the war to stop. I can see Russia not letting go of Crimea.


----------



## printer (Jun 29, 2022)

*Military hardware for Ukraine: Who plans to supply what?*

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy has been calling for heavy weapons to repel the Russian invaders. Several allied nations, including US and Germany, have announced they will supply new military kit.

The fight over Ukraine's Donbas can only be won with heavy weapons, military experts all agree. Ukraine's allies have so far supplied thousands of weapons and considerable amounts of ammunition to help the besieged nation stand up to Russia, which possesses far greater military capabilities than Ukraine. If military aid for Ukraine dries up, the nation would lose the ability to defend itself.

NATO, meanwhile, does not want to risk provoking war with Russia. Moscow has warned repeatedly that it could interpret Western arms deliveries as a threat to its own security, especially when those weapons could be used to target Russian territory. Ukraine's allies are therefore carefully weighing up which weapons systems they will deliver.









Military hardware for Ukraine: Who plans to supply what? – DW – 06/03/2022


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy has been calling for heavy weapons to repel the Russian invaders. Several allied nations, including US and Germany, have announced they will supply new military kit.




www.dw.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

printer said:


> Nato is going to give Ukraine enough equipment to go head to head with the Russians? Seems like we are just giving them enough to produce a stalemate. I would like to see them push the Russians out of the southern areas, the Donbas may be a bargaining chip to get the war to stop. I can see Russia not letting go of Crimea.


They won't want to, but once an army breaks it is a different ball game, even if it is broken down into BTGs. MLRS should cause systemic issues of logistics, fuel command and control for them affecting several BTG at once. Right now Ukraine is transitioning to NATO arms including tanks and other equipment and more arms shipments are announced all the time and some aren't announced. A stalemate is not in Ukraine, Europe of America's interest, I hate to be cynical, but there is enough oil and gas under Ukraine to give Europe energy independence and they know it, so does Russia. Ukraine could rapidly go from Europe's poorest country to it's richest in just a few years, with money comes power, hard and soft.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 29, 2022)

https://www.reuters.com/markets/europe/rouble-rises-towards-50-vs-dollar-first-time-since-may-2015-2022-06-29/

they've been artificially keeping the ruble jacked up for a couple of months now, there was no chance they could do it for an extended period of time. it will crash soon, and it will leave a pretty big crater when it does. if they intend to keep doing it, they'll have to cut spending by their states, which will be highly unpopular with the people.
by this time next year, you'll need a 5 gallon bucket of rubles to buy a potato


----------



## printer (Jun 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They won't want to, but once an army breaks it is a different ball game, even if it is broken down into BTGs. MLRS should cause systemic issues of logistics, fuel command and control for them affecting several BTG at once. Right now Ukraine is transitioning to NATO arms including tanks and other equipment and more arms shipments are announced all the time and some aren't announced. A stalemate is not in Ukraine, Europe of America's interest, I hate to be cynical, but there is enough oil and gas under Ukraine to give Europe energy independence and they know it, so does Russia. Ukraine could rapidly go from Europe's poorest country to it's richest in just a few years, with money comes power, hard and soft.


A stalemate might not be in our interest but with inflation a lot of voters are not happy with their governments and many will put their own interests above Ukraine's.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

printer said:


> A stalemate might not be in our interest but with inflation a lot of voters are not happy with their governments and many will put their own interests above Ukraine's.


A short war is now looking more likely the way I see it, with the food crises and inflation, ending it quickly would be best for all concerned. I keep coming back to oil and gas as prime motivators for Europe, Ukraine, America and eastern Europe will want the Russians defeated and a strong Ukraine as a buffer. Some Europeans are notoriously self interested and increasingly their interests are in a swift Ukrainian victory, while avoiding getting nuked of course. They have little choice with America, Canada and eastern EU and NATO members in favor of a Ukrainian victory and driving the Russians out. Russia playing with Europe's gas valve, during their summit, did not help, it was something Trump would do. I think the Russians might be dealing with their own version of Trump and he is trapped in Ukraine by hubris and ego. 

You've seen his latest pick for General? The big old retired drunk with the custom combats.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A short war is now looking more likely the way I see it, with the food crises and inflation, ending it quickly would be best for all concerned. I keep coming back to oil and gas as prime motivators for Europe, Ukraine, America and eastern Europe will want the Russians defeated and a strong Ukraine as a buffer. Some Europeans are notoriously self interested and increasingly their interests are in a swift Ukrainian victory, while avoiding getting nuked of course. They have little choice with America, Canada and eastern EU and NATO members in favor of a Ukrainian victory and driving the Russians out. Russia playing with Europe's gas valve, during their summit, did not help, it was something Trump would do. I think the Russians might be dealing with their own version of Trump and he is trapped in Ukraine by hubris and ego.
> 
> You've seen his latest pick for General? The big old retired drunk with the custom combats.


i don't think they can accelerate things much more than they are. they're delivering weapons and supplies all day, every day. after they're delivered to Poland or Lithuania or Moldova or w/e, they still have to be broken up, loaded on trucks, and delivered to hidden secured depots for distribution. i don't think they can accelerate that process much more. there are bottlenecks, security issues...the russians have satellites and maps, they know where the planes are landing, and they know where the trucks are heading when they leave...


----------



## printer (Jun 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.reuters.com/markets/europe/rouble-rises-towards-50-vs-dollar-first-time-since-may-2015-2022-06-29/
> 
> they've been artificially keeping the ruble jacked up for a couple of months now, there was no chance they could do it for an extended period of time. it will crash soon, and it will leave a pretty big crater when it does. if they intend to keep doing it, they'll have to cut spending by their states, which will be highly unpopular with the people.
> by this time next year, you'll need a 5 gallon bucket of rubles to buy a potato


Actually they are going through deflation from what I read yesterday. That is not the sign of a healthy economy when you have to drop prices.
* Russian Officials Take Pride In Curbing Inflation, But Deflation May Prove The Greater Menace *
June 28, 2022

_The West is battling inflationary pressures stimulated by monetary policy during the worst of Covid and compounded by higher energy prices since the start of Russia's invasion of Ukraine. Inflation is arguably President Joe Biden's biggest headache. In contrast to the West, prices are going down, to the delight of Russian officialdom and the ruble is the best performing currency of late. But there can be too much of a good thing and Russia may have to cope with deflation. Mikhail Sergeyev, who heads Nezavisimaya Gazeta's economic department reports that Russia may be facing a major recession reminiscent of America's Great Depression and Japan's decade of stagnation. Deflation could result in layoffs and unemployment as consumer demand and investments contract. Furthermore, Russia's emergence from a deflationary tailspin could drag on due to the uncertainty factor prompted by the sanctions on Russia._

"The Russian economy is on the verge of stalling into a deflationary tailspin. The decline in retail and wholesale prices is already encouraging the postponement of purchases and investments. After all, what is the point of buying metal, apartments, planks, or other construction materials today if their prices are literally depreciating every month? As the history of the Great Depression in the US, or the example of the multi-year stagnation in Japan have demonstrated, it takes more than a decade to get out of the deflationary spiral









Russian Officials Take Pride In Curbing Inflation, But Deflation May Prove The Greater Menace


The West is battling inflationary pressures stimulated by monetary policy during the worst of Covid and compounded by higher energy prices since the start of Russia's invasion of Ukraine. Inflation is arguably President Joe Biden's biggest headache. In contrast to the West, prices are going...




www.memri.org


----------



## printer (Jun 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A short war is now looking more likely the way I see it, with the food crises and inflation, ending it quickly would be best for all concerned.


Who's best concern? Ukraine is still trying to get weapons. Russia still wants the coastal region. The rest of the world does not matter to the two at the moment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think they can accelerate things much more than they are. they're delivering weapons and supplies all day, every day. after they're delivered to Poland or Lithuania or Moldova or w/e, they still have to be broken up, loaded on trucks, and delivered to hidden secured depots for distribution. i don't think they can accelerate that process much more. there are bottlenecks, security issues...the russians have satellites and maps, they know where the planes are landing, and they know where the trucks are heading when they leave...


To interdict them they need long range precision weapons, something they are both short of and are not very good at from what I've seen in the media. The arms are tricking in at a constant rate and that rate does appear to be accelerating. Meanwhile the Russians appear to be down to derelict generals and obsolete equipment already and are using drones from other government departments.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

*Is the UK ready for a fight with Russia? | Sir Richard Barrons*
20,447 views Jun 29, 2022 "They've got to be able to fight in circumstances where people will get hurt and killed and terrible things will happen." Sir Richard Barrons discusses the mentality that British Soldiers will have to adopt to face down Putin's army.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> To interdict them they need long range precision weapons, something they are both short of and are not very good at from what I've seen in the media. The arms are tricking in at a constant rate and that rate does appear to be accelerating. Meanwhile the Russians appear to be down to derelict generals and obsolete equipment already and are using drones from other government departments.


lol your idea of a ukraine win is constantly losing cities and towns eh?






just read the comments please, here I'll post a few of them since you'll have your virtue signal at full defense:

"Wow! He calls winning the city is symbolically significant for the Russians, and the Ukrainians just gave it to them. Unbelievable Propaganda. "

"Ukraine is sucessfully intercepting Russian misiles with their buildings." 

"Everyday I come here and everyday is either Russia losing the war or 80% of its soldiers are uncapable of combat... But still Russia eats like a Pac-Man the Ukrainian territory XD "

funny how they were running out of fuel and ammo 2 weeks into the war, I guess they found reserve gas station or something.

"Big media always hires an expert ( Aka well educated idiot) to talk about a well coordinated pre arranged narrative with the hope that regular people must always trust him and truly believe whatever the expert says. "


"seems weird to not mention Ukraine retreated because the Russians advanced from the south-west of Lysychansk threatening the retreating routes. The Ukrainians aren't having the best time retreating because of this. Referring to the WaPo article. "

"remember its not a retreat its an advance to the rear!!! "

"So glad to hear the Ukrainians are retreating tactically and not getting obliterated by the Russians "

literally every comment is calling balogne on all this propaganda bs, but sure keep believing ukraine is gonna pull this one out. I heard thehill has no bias or anything.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

jsatch said:


> lol your idea of a ukraine win is constantly losing cities and towns eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Means nothing as they transition to NATO arms, the Russians are paying a heavy price in blood and they don't have much to spare. When the Ukrainians accumulate enough arms and the Russians are worn away more attacking, they will begin counter offensive operations. Territory is traded for advantage all the time in war and the Ukrainians use maneuver in defense, not fixed positions. The Russians will find defensive positions won't help them much either, when offensive operations begin in earnest.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Means nothing as they transition to NATO arms, the Russians are paying a heavy price in blood and they don't have much to spare. When the Ukrainians accumulate enough arms and the Russians are worn away more attacking, they will begin counter offensive operations. Territory is traded for advantage all the time in war and the Ukrainians use maneuver in defense, not fixed positions. The Russians will find defensive positions won't help them much either, when offensive operations begin in earnest.


not much to spare? They initially used a grand total of 5 percent of their army and are now at 15%


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

jsatch said:


> not much to spare? They initially used a grand total of 5 percent of their army and are now at 15%


This is his latest general, he's been firing them a lot and over a dozen were killed. He's an easy target and this retired alcoholic derelict does not inspire confidence! Kinda looks like Vlad is scrapping the bottom of the barrel, doesn't it?









Obese retired Russian general sent to Ukraine as Putin runs low on commanders


General Pavel weighs 20 stone and is now aged 67 but has been put in charge of troops in eastern Ukraine because Vladimir Putin is running low on senior commanders




www.mirror.co.uk







*Obese retired Russian general, 67, sent to Ukraine as Putin runs low on commanders*
General Pavel weighs 20 stone and is now aged 67 but has been put in charge of troops in eastern Ukraine because Vladimir Putin is running low on senior commanders

An obese retired Russian general has been shipped to the frontlines in Ukraine as Vladimir Putin runs low on senior officers.

The "second rate" 20 stone commander is understood to be overseeing special forces operating amid the offensive in the war-torn country's east.

The 67-year-old - known as Major General Pavel - was called upon after the unit’s former highest ranking officer was seriously injured in an artillery strike, reports the Daily Star.


----------



## printer (Jun 29, 2022)

jsatch said:


> not much to spare? They initially used a grand total of 5 percent of their army and are now at 15%


Please show how these numbers are arrived at.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542307666034294784


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542306328768552960


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

Now yer starting to get the idea Vlad, we want to assert total domination over you and destroy your army that has been sucked into Ukraine and pinned there. If given the arms the Ukrainians have demonstrated to allied military experts that they can defeat the Russian army and probably destroy most of it. The Russians are either at yer throat or at yer knees, keep them at your knees, until Ukraine teaches them civilization. If Ukraine wins this war, ejects the Russians and develops it's oil and gas, we won't have to worry about Russia, Ukraine will deal with them and if Belarus is liberated the process of changing Russian culture and politics will be taken care of by them and their wealth, because both countries are sitting on top on gas and pipelines to Europe run over the gas fields in Belarus too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542306328768552960


wow, that is amazingly fast...they usually have a multi step process, 

looks like putin does have one super human power...he can make NATO move faster than a speeding 
russian artillery shell


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wow, that is amazingly fast...they usually have a multi step process,
> View attachment 5156621
> looks like putin does have one super human power...he can make NATO move faster than a speeding
> russian artillery shell


These Two are not ordinary nations, they are both military tigers and arms suppliers. They have integrated logistics, communications and weapons systems over the years to NATO standards and are considered allied nations, also they have trained and even fought in Afghanistan with NATO forces, I believe. These guys are more assets than burdens and would be vital for the defense of the Baltic states and control of the Baltic sea.

I figure Ukrainian oil and gas are what is speeding their entry into the EU, it would give them energy independence. The destruction of the Russian army is required for long tern Ukrainian security and the development of it's oil and gas, not to mention the export of food. The eastern Europeans are holding the EU's feet to the fire and preventing a sellout of Ukraine, they want Russia destroyed, it is their security at stake. It is even in Turkey's interest as I've argued several times. All the stars are lining up and the Russian army is in the way of a lot of people making a lot of money and solving Europe's energy problems. 

Call me cynical, but greed is the motivator for the reluctant Europeans and that means they will go from reluctant to jumping on the bandwagon. Those who want Russia off the table are not motivated by greed, but by fear and anger, but the greed will come later. How much oil and gas per day did Russia sell to Europe? 2 billion a day? Ukraine's pre war annual military budget was around 6 billion dollars I believe, so imagine what they could do with over 700 billion coming in a year, with a population of 44 million. Then there is the confiscated Russian money that might finance much of it and reconstruction. So it's not like there aren't potential rewards for the Ukrainians and Europeans too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

*Let's talk about an update on Ukraine and Russia....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542426963956072450


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wow, that is amazingly fast...they usually have a multi step process,
> View attachment 5156621
> looks like putin does have one super human power...he can make NATO move faster than a speeding
> russian artillery shell


All steps were taken. Finland sent the letter of intent on may 18th. Erdogan was the only one to slow things down to blackmail US for some f16s. It wasn't really a surprise fi and swe would join as both nations have signed prior treaties with nato and have practised with nato troops extensively.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542426963956072450


Yes, all objectives on the island completed and retreat is a show of good will  

"The Russian Armed Forces, as a step of goodwill, completed the tasks set on Zmeiny Island and withdrew the garrison stationed there - Russian Defense Ministry"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542427620842917895


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Yes, all objectives on the island completed and retreat is a show of good will
> 
> "The Russian Armed Forces, as a step of goodwill, completed the tasks set on Zmeiny Island and withdrew the garrison stationed there - Russian Defense Ministry"
> 
> ...


I'm sure getting the shit pounded out of them by artillery might have had something to do with it. They were in M777 range from the shore and it looks like the Ukrainians moved a gun or two into position. 

Congratulations on NATO membership, welcome to the club, though I figure when the Ukrainians are done with the Russians they won't be much of a threat, except if they go nuts and use nukes. Every tank and BMP the Ukrainians destroy is one less we have to worry about and they won't be replacing them anytime soon while under sanctions. A long war will keep the Germans from running back to Vlad with open wallets and force them to seek alternatives. The eastern Europeans and the UK want the Russian army destroyed, so do the Americans and Canada too. Nobody is talking about all the gas and oil Ukraine is sitting on though, but I'm certain it is a factor in their fast EU membership.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542321344939003905


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 30, 2022)

Ukraine has destroyed 15-20 Russian ammo depots during the last two weeks. Some of them may have been taken out with new western weapons systems, but the western long range weaponry also allows them to use their limited supply of Tochka-U missiles more freely. 

https://euromaidanpress.com/2022/06/27/ukraine-starts-hitting-ammunition-depots-deep-in-russias-rear/?swcfpc=1


----------



## jsatch (Jun 30, 2022)

printer said:


> Please show how these numbers are arrived at.


Why? Are you gonna suddenly be like, " oh ok yes you're right."


No you're not, so why bother. A Google search will reveal it to you but im not wasting time


----------



## Horselover fat (Jun 30, 2022)

Lets see the success of the Russian war in the last 60+ days. Blyatskrieg indeed. 

Btw. Ukraine is about the size of Texas. Just a bit smaller.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 30, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Why? Are you gonna suddenly be like, " oh ok yes you're right."
> 
> 
> No you're not, so why bother. A Google search will reveal it to you but im not wasting time


Then stop wasting ours


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 30, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Why? Are you gonna suddenly be like, " oh ok yes you're right."
> 
> 
> No you're not, so why bother. A Google search will reveal it to you but im not wasting time


let me translate..."i have no proof of a single syllable of the horseshit i'm vomiting up, and will try to blame that on you, even though it's completely my fault for believing fucking idiots."


----------



## injinji (Jun 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.reuters.com/markets/europe/rouble-rises-towards-50-vs-dollar-first-time-since-may-2015-2022-06-29/
> 
> they've been artificially keeping the ruble jacked up for a couple of months now, there was no chance they could do it for an extended period of time. it will crash soon, and it will leave a pretty big crater when it does. if they intend to keep doing it, they'll have to cut spending by their states, which will be highly unpopular with the people.
> by this time next year, you'll need a 5 gallon bucket of rubles to buy a potato


They are putting lots of pressure on companies to not lay anyone off. The folks who bought McDonalds agreed to keep everyone on the payroll for at least two years. It's all going to show itself soon.


----------



## injinji (Jun 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . . Some Europeans are notoriously self interested . . . . . . .


Every single county in the world does what they think is best for them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 30, 2022)

injinji said:


> Every single county in the world does what they think is best for them.


even when they're wrong...


----------



## injinji (Jun 30, 2022)

jsatch said:


> not much to spare? They initially used a grand total of 5 percent of their army and are now at 15%


----------



## husita (Jun 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5156612


Thanks for remembering me. His most beloved place is called "Konopište", which could be translated like "place, where canabis is grown". He was a pasionte hunter, amount of animals he killed is unbeliavable, finely someone hounted him. He was also very modern, if he had replaced FJI as the astrian-hungary emperor, he would prabably made a federation, the empire would not be divided and then be a strong oposition to Prusians-Germans. WWII would probably never begin. What a pity, history went different way. This guy remains underestimated.

Konopiště – Wikipedie (wikipedia.org)


----------



## injinji (Jun 30, 2022)

@jscratch, your guys are doing great. At killing women and children anyway. Shopping centers and housing block across the country are within their reach. It is possible they were trying to hit something else. They are not great at aiming, so it's hard to say with any degree of certainty.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 30, 2022)

jsatch said:


> not much to spare? They initially used a grand total of 5 percent of their army and are now at 15%


you read numbers, and then quit reading....
russia uses their military as an internal police force, they use them as fire fighting brigades, they have multiple borders they consider hostile, they're still involved in Syria, Georgia, Moldova...they cannot just use all their troops in Ukraine without leaving themselves open and unprotected on multiple fronts, and the extremely paranoid putin is not going to let that happen. he insists on keeping a large contingent free to defend against NATO if they attack.
they had about 900K actual soldiers, with well over half of them being short term draftees who get shitty training.
2 months ago, the U.K. estimated that at least 15000 russian troops had been killed. traditionally, the rate of wounded too badly to continue to fight has been at least 200% of deaths...that means that 2 months ago, the russians had effectively lost at least 45000 fighters, and they have a very limited pool to draw reinforcements from. what have they lost in the intervening 2 months? at least another 5000 dead, and ten thousand wounded too badly to fight. that brings the tally up to at least 60 thousand russians out of the fight, while the Ukrainians continue to get new volunteers on a daily basis, continue to have more troops trained by NATO in the new weapon systems they're being given....
and that is the conservative numbers...Ukraine claims twice that amount dead...if that is true, then that's over 120,000 russians out of the fight. if you split the difference, it's still 90,000....i'll be conservative, and call it 75,000 dead or disabled russians, in less than 5 months.
sounds like gross incompetence on the part of their leadership to me...


----------



## printer (Jun 30, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Why? Are you gonna suddenly be like, " oh ok yes you're right."
> 
> 
> No you're not, so why bother. A Google search will reveal it to you but im not wasting time


Because I have tried to get a ballpark number that is not based on conjecture. You gave numbers on how much skin Russia has in the game, I really want to know. I have used google translation, asking questions in Russian to figure out how many wounded and killed, how much equipment got destroyed and my lack of knowledge of the language has me hitting a roadblock.

My question is where you get your numbers from, quite simple question as compared to my searching and not coming up with something I have much faith in. Figured you could help me out.


----------



## printer (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 30, 2022)

printer said:


> Because I have tried to get a ballpark number that is not based on conjecture. You gave numbers on how much skin Russia has in the game, I really want to know. I have used google translation, asking questions in Russian to figure out how many wounded and killed, how much equipment got destroyed and my lack of knowledge of the language has me hitting a roadblock.
> 
> My question is where you get your numbers from, quite simple question as compared to my searching and not coming up with something I have much faith in. Figured you could help me out.


i am guessing...the russians claim 1300 dead, and about twice that wounded, which is a ridiculously low figure. the Ukrainians claim over 30,000 dead, with up to another 65-70,000 wounded, which seems suspiciously high to me. various estimates from different European and U.S. officials and retired high ranking officers put it anywhere between 13-20,000 dead, with about twice that many wounded and out of action.
i'm pretty sure we're not going to get a very accurate count out of anyone until it's all over, so i just try to split the difference, average between russia's low numbers and Ukraine's high numbers, with the various estimates shading higher or lower...right now i'm figuring the actual number should be something like 20k dead and 40k out of the fight, in 5 months. They were involved in Afghanistan for 9 years and lost 15,000 men...they lost 138 men a month in Afghanistan...they're losing 4,000 a month in Ukraine if you only count the dead, if you throw in the heavily wounded, they're losing 12,000 men a month.


----------



## printer (Jun 30, 2022)

Maybe the war (sorry, Special Operation) may need funds to keep the war machine going.
*The Russian government has requested the right to special measures during operations abroad*
The Cabinet of Ministers submitted to the State Duma a draft law on ensuring the conduct of operations by the Russian Armed Forces (AF) abroad. The corresponding document was published in the Duma electronic database.

According to the bill, the Cabinet will be able to introduce special measures in the economic sphere to ensure the conduct of operations of the Russian Armed Forces outside the country.

“In the conditions of conducting counter-terrorist and other operations by the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation, other troops, military formations and bodies outside the territory of the Russian Federation, in particular a special military operation in the territories of the Donetsk People’s Republic, the Luhansk People’s Republic and Ukraine, there is a short-term increased need for the repair of weapons and military equipment and provision of material and technical means, ”the explanatory note says.

To do this, the authors of the bill continued, it is necessary to temporarily focus on certain sectors of the economy, especially in the context of the imposition of sanctions against Russian citizens and legal entities. These measures may include additional loading of production capacities of enterprises that belong to the military-industrial complex, as well as the formation of government orders to ensure supplies to the Russian Armed Forces.

The Russian Special Operation in Ukraine (SVO) began on February 24, 2022. Thus, according to Russian President Vladimir Putin , Russia responded to requests for military assistance from the heads of the Donetsk and Luhansk People's Republics (DNR and LNR).








Правительство России запросило право на спецмеры при операциях за рубежом


Кабинет министров внес в Госдуму законопроект об обеспечении проведения операций Вооруженными силами (ВС) России за рубежом. Соответствующий документ опубликован в думской электронной базе. Согласно законопроекту, кабмин сможет ввести специальные меры в сфере экономики для обеспечения проведения...




lenta-ru.translate.goog






*Russia withdrew the garrison from Zmeiny Island as a gesture of goodwill * 
Russia has withdrawn its troops from Zmeiny Island as a gesture of goodwill, the Defense Ministry said.

"Thus, it has been demonstrated to the world community that the Russian Federation does not interfere with the efforts of the UN to organize a humanitarian corridor for the export of agricultural products from the territory of Ukraine," the ministry noted.

They also stressed that such a step would deprive Kiev of the opportunity to speculate on the problem of the food crisis, hiding behind the "impossibility" of exporting grain due to the control of Russian troops. 

The ministry added that now, in order to resume supplies, the Ukrainian side must clear the Black Sea coast , off its coast, including port waters

The UN has repeatedly stated the threat of a food crisis due to a shortage of grain, the West accused Russia of counteracting the supply of Ukrainian grain to world markets, Moscow categorically rejected such accusations. At the same time, the Kiev authorities themselves created many obstacles to export: in addition to the arson of grain that was revealed in the Mariupol port, the Armed Forces of Ukraine mined some areas of the Black Sea , which does not allow grain to be transported to world markets by ships.

President Vladimir Putin said that Russia does not prevent the export of grain from Ukraine , if Kiev clears the ports of mines, ships with grain will be able to leave without any problems.








Россия в качестве жеста доброй воли вывела гарнизон с острова Змеиный


Россия в качестве жеста доброй воли вывела свои войска с острова Змеиный, сообщили в Министерстве обороны. РИА Новости, 30.06.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





No mention of the ship sinking or the shelling of the island.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2022)

printer said:


> Maybe the war (sorry, Special Operation) may need funds to keep the war machine going.
> *The Russian government has requested the right to special measures during operations abroad*
> The Cabinet of Ministers submitted to the State Duma a draft law on ensuring the conduct of operations by the Russian Armed Forces (AF) abroad. The corresponding document was published in the Duma electronic database.
> 
> ...


over course not....they were pretty much driven off that island, target #1 for shelling and drones.....

and now they're looking for money, hey Duma, talk to pooty heck he's 4.3 billion in the bank....then again with sanctions.....meh


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

*Four-star General Philip Breedlove warns the West is celebrating too soon*
9,691 views Jun 30, 2022 A former Supreme Allied Commander of NATO has told Times Radio the West shouldn't "celebrate" allocating money to Ukraine, and warned the focus should be on kit delivery. Speaking to John Pienaar on Drive, retired four-star General Philip Breedlove said: "What I am sure is that we in the West tend to celebrate when we make the policy decision and allocate money, and we celebrate what we're giving Ukraine. And sometimes that delivery of what we are celebrating is months and months and months later. And so I think that it is important to note that while these brave Ukrainian leaders are talking about it, we need to pay more attention to when the kit that we are promising gets in the hands of Ukrainians so that they can kill Russians. That is when we should celebrate, not make policy decisions and foster the budget. We need to be more focused on getting the right equipment to the right place at the right time."


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2022)

Medvedev, you wouldn't last one second against Nato and u know it....keep flapping that jaw










Russia's Medvedev says sanctions could be justification for war


Russia's Deputy Security Council Chairman Dmitry Medvedev said on Thursday that in certain circumstances, sanctions against Moscow may be seen as an act of aggression and a justification for war.




www.reuters.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

*Revealing the hidden casualties of one elite Russian regiment in Ukraine - BBC Newsnight*
146,125 views Jun 30, 2022 Amid reports of low morale and high casualty numbers in Ukraine's Donbas, BBC Newsnight revisits Russia's 331st Guards Parachute Regiment, considered "the best of the best."


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2022)

yeah go ahead and dig up those old T-62 tanks.....be like shooting ducks in a barrel










Russians withdraw old military equipment from storage on Sakhalin and in Kaliningrad Ministry of Defence


MAZURENKO ALONA - THURSDAY, 30 JUNE 2022, 17:50 The Russian occupiers are withdrawing weapons and military equipment from storage in the most remote regions of Russia such as Kaliningrad Oblast and Sakhalin Island.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah go ahead and dig up those old T-62 tanks.....be like shooting ducks in a barrel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They must be short of men and equipment and at the rate they've been expending ordinance they must be running low on that too, at least for the more sophisticated rockets that can hit things with precision at long ranges. The recent run of Ukrainian attacks on Russian ammo dumps could mean they are seeking to exploit a weakness in logistics. Those attacks cost the Russians a lot of ammo from the reposts that I've seen, they don't appear to be storing it very safety. I think it tends to stack up where it's taken off the trains awaiting to be trucked to other ammo dumps for each of the BTGs. They are using what they have left of the Russian rockets and MLRS for most of it, from the reports I've seen.

It's hard to see how the Russians can keep it up considering the Generals they are using and equipment they are dragging out of storage and I suspect much of that has been pilfered of vital parts over the years or is in very bad shape. Pundits are saying it could go on for years, but from what I can see, if we supply the Ukrainians, they should have the Russians on their backfoot by the end of summer. 

Like I said before, when the bridge at Kerch is taken out, you'll know the tide has turned decisively. If they clear the south of the country to Crimea, which will be cut off from Russia it will allow a great concentration of forces in the east. It depends on a lot of factors, but I think a drive south to Mariupol to the sea of Azov would be a move the Russians would have to counter, since it would divide the Russian forces and make the bridge at Kerch vulnerable to attack.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They must be short of men and equipment and at the rate they've been expending ordinance they must be running low on that too, at least for the more sophisticated rockets that can hit things with precision at long ranges. The recent run of Ukrainian attacks on Russian ammo dumps could mean they are seeking to exploit a weakness in logistics. Those attacks cost the Russians a lot of ammo from the reposts that I've seen, they don't appear to be storing it very safety. I think it tends to stack up where it's taken off the trains awaiting to be trucked to other ammo dumps for each of the BTGs. They are using what they have left of the Russian rockets and MLRS for most of it, from the reports I've seen.
> 
> It's hard to see how the Russians can keep it up considering the Generals they are using and equipment they are dragging out of storage and I suspect much of that has been pilfered of vital parts over the years or is in very bad shape. Pundits are saying it could go on for years, but from what I can see, if we supply the Ukrainians, they should have the Russians on their backfoot by the end of summer.
> 
> Like I said before, when the bridge at Kerch is taken out, you'll know the tide has turned decisively. If they clear the south of the country to Crimea, which will be cut off from Russia it will allow a great concentration of forces in the east. It depends on a lot of factors, but I think a drive south to Mariupol to the sea of Azov would be a move the Russians would have to counter, since it would divide the Russian forces and make the bridge at Kerch vulnerable to attack.


from the reports i'm reading, they're reaching hard, with the gains the make on the battle field they are paying a price....plus now UA is also going after Ammo dumps now which are in the rear of the line of contact, that makes it even worse......what's really gonna happen when they have no ammo to shoot too.......

UA is also going after Kherson is some reports, that makes the Russians split they're force and that not good at all.......the Donbas fighters holding it and also getting nervous as well.....


----------



## printer (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## printer (Jun 30, 2022)

*Turkey holds key to unblocking Black Sea grain deal, Ukraine says *
Ukraine is looking to Turkey for security guarantees that would unlock a deal with Russia to allow millions of tons of grain to be shipped through the Black Sea to a hungry world.

A government official in Kyiv told POLITICO a plan is under discussion that would open up blocked Ukrainian ports for ships loaded with grain, without the need to de-mine the waters in the area. A security guarantee provided by Turkey or another state — likely one within NATO — is now the crucial missing piece of a deal, and if all sides can agree, a plan could be finalized within days, the official said.

The official cautioned that it is "premature to be too optimistic" about the prospects of an agreement, given how sensitive and difficult the talks are. But the outline of a potential deal, as seen by Kyiv, comes amid positive noises from the leaders of Turkey and Italy in recent days.









Turkey holds key to unblocking Black Sea grain deal, Ukraine says


Kyiv government official says a proposal under discussion would mean no need to de-mine waters to get grain moving.




www.politico.eu


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

*The unheard story of David and Goliath | Malcolm Gladwell*
4,640,187 views Sep 30, 2013 It's a classic underdog tale: David, a young shepherd armed only with a sling, beats Goliath, the mighty warrior. The story has transcended its biblical origins to become a common shorthand for unlikely victory. But, asks Malcolm Gladwell, is that really what the David and Goliath story is about?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 30, 2022)

printer said:


> Maybe the war (sorry, Special Operation) may need funds to keep the war machine going.
> *The Russian government has requested the right to special measures during operations abroad*
> The Cabinet of Ministers submitted to the State Duma a draft law on ensuring the conduct of operations by the Russian Armed Forces (AF) abroad. The corresponding document was published in the Duma electronic database.
> 
> ...


this is more cracks in the wall of rubles. not only do they they have to kick their already strained industries into overdrive to keep up with the losses in Ukraine, they're having to tap the budget to make those repairs, which means putin's war chest is already dry.
tapped out in 5 months, still think sanctions are useless?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 1, 2022)

Its current setting: just *100 seconds to midnight*. The Doomsday Clock, reset each January, remains at 100 second to midnight for the third year in a row. “The world remains stuck in an extremely dangerous moment,” say scientists who set the clock's time.20 Jan 2022

Wonder where it will be set this coming jan or if we end up at Doomsday before then.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

*'The war has blown up in Putin’s face' | Ukraine strategic analysis*
42,244 views Jul 1, 2022 To discuss the latest on Ukraine and Nato we are joined by: Solomiia Bobrovska, Secretary of Committee on Foreign Affairs and Deputy Head of the Ukrainian Delegation in NATO 1:30


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 1, 2022)

Ummm, are we going to send Ukraine some missiles so they can lob a few Russia's way?..please don't tell me that RU gets to be the aggressor only..maybe Ukraine should take RU land?

Where is the shit we're supposed to send them? NATO? NATO must defend them or RU will keep going until Ukraine is a No Mans Land.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Ummm, are we going to send Ukraine some missiles so they can lob a few Russia's way?..please don't tell me that RU gets to be the aggressor only..maybe Ukraine should take RU land?
> 
> Where is the shit we're supposed to send them? NATO? NATO must defend them or RU will keep going until Ukraine is a No Mans Land.


NATO is strictly a defensive alliance, however individual countries are coordinating using it's infrastructure and that of the EU to aid Ukraine. I dunno what the overall plan is, but I suspect it involves the destruction of the Russian army and perhaps a long war to keep Germany and others onside and from buying Russian oil and gas. The US, Can, UK and eastern Europeans are for destroying the Russian military threat by any means possible. Then there is Ukrainian undeveloped oil and gas, enough to supply Europe and nobody is speaking about that publicly, but their rapid admission into the EU means energy independence for Europe. We must also be careful since nukes are on the table and the rules of proxy wars apply and are heavily in our favor with Ukraine.


----------



## injinji (Jul 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> . . . . . . . . .The US, Can, UK and eastern Europeans are for destroying the Russian military threat by any means possible. . . . . . . .


Some of the eastern EU countries are more gung-ho, but the us, can and uk are all walking on eggshells trying to make this a slow gradual thing. Russia is slowly killing itself, so just keep letting them do it is the prevailing view of the Anglo crowd. Not a bad strategy in my opinion.

Above all, it is important that Ukraine does the ass whooping itself. If we come in and do the job for them, they are doomed to be a second rate county.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Ummm, are we going to send Ukraine some missiles so they can lob a few Russia's way?..please don't tell me that RU gets to be the aggressor only..maybe Ukraine should take RU land?
> 
> Where is the shit we're supposed to send them? NATO? NATO must defend them or RU will keep going until Ukraine is a No Mans Land.


we and most of NATO are hesitant about giving them weapons that can reach far into russia, in the fear that it will cause putin to launch tactical nukes into Ukraine. if that happens, NATO would have a very tough decision to make, either ignore it, certainly encouraging putin to do it again, or retaliate, which would most likely result in an escalation, possibly into a full blown nuclear exchange.
i, personally, would arm the Ukrainians with the longest range missiles i had to give them, and half a dozen small tactical nukes, while making damn sure putin is aware of it...if he wants to threaten the nuclear option, then he can take the risks associated with it, just like everyone he threatens with his antiquated, obsolete "nuclear arsenal".....but i do not make decisions for NATO.
as to the "where is the shit we're supposed to send them?"....we're sending it...there are only so many planes available for the deliveries,
only so many secure areas suitable for delivery, then the goods have to be broken up and sent to where they're needed, all while trying to evade detection from the russians satellites and observation drones... that takes time. they also have to teach a certain number of Ukrainians how to use the new systems, then those trainees have to go out and train others. you can't just be handed something like a MLRS system, and be expected to make it work the same day. they are being equipped, they are being trained, they are being supplied ammunition, and food, and medical supplies, and all the sundries that go with it all...you just have to put it in perspective. no one is abandoning the Ukrainians...yet


----------



## printer (Jul 1, 2022)

*Snake Island remains under the control of the Russian army*
The Russian Navy and the Russian Space Forces control Zmeiny Island in the Black Sea. This was stated by State Duma deputy from Crimea Alexei Chernyak.

“Our fighters… liberated Serpent’s Island from Ukrainian nationalists… The island is becoming under the control of our missiles, fleet and airborne forces,” Chernyak told RIA Novosti.

On the eve of the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation announced the withdrawal of troops from Zmeiny Island , calling it a "gesture of goodwill." This step was taken to show the world community that Russia does not interfere with the creation of a humanitarian corridor for the export of agricultural products from the territory of Ukraine. Later, the leadership of the Armed Forces of Ukraine stated that they were going to establish physical control over the island of Serpents by sending their troops there. Corresponding member of the Academy of Military Sciences of the Russian Federation (AVN) Vladimir Kozin told URA.RU that Snake is not of strategic importance .








Остров Змеиный остается под контролем российской армии


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





Uh, I am a little confused...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Ummm, are we going to send Ukraine some missiles so they can lob a few Russia's way?..please don't tell me that RU gets to be the aggressor only..maybe Ukraine should take RU land?
> 
> Where is the shit we're supposed to send them? NATO? NATO must defend them or RU will keep going until Ukraine is a No Mans Land.


they already have....MLSR are there and HIMAR are there too already lobing rounds over, they're supposedly to have 4 or 5 of them now, with more on the way......now MLSR's are a fire a go, while HIMAR are actually directed by GPS cords, type in the cords and fire curretly they're hitting ammo depots behind the lines now...both in Donbas and Kherson now......

they also have mobile artillary too....now the mobile artillary can basically fire and go, ammo is basically like a standard revolver, don't have to stop and reload, the ammo is already there to fire, all function of how the ammo load is all automatic...till it pulls out and gets a refill......

Like DIY mention NATO is defensive untill provoked like in the case of Kalingrad, if Putin steps there he's toast and he knows it.....

Ukraine taking RU land, that's in the works for both Crimea and Donbas...time will tell with that though, according to some reports UA is actually going after Kherson this will split the RA forces working in Dobas, idk if RU have enough Battle Groups to do this at the moment....especially with Pooty being all in at Donbas


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Snake Island remains under the control of the Russian army*
> The Russian Navy and the Russian Space Forces control Zmeiny Island in the Black Sea. This was stated by State Duma deputy from Crimea Alexei Chernyak.
> 
> “Our fighters… liberated Serpent’s Island from Ukrainian nationalists… The island is becoming under the control of our missiles, fleet and airborne forces,” Chernyak told RIA Novosti.
> ...


u just confused me....wait what????


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> Some of the eastern EU countries are more gung-ho, but the us, can and uk are all walking on eggshells trying to make this a slow gradual thing. Russia is slowly killing itself, so just keep letting them do it is the prevailing view of the Anglo crowd. Not a bad strategy in my opinion.
> 
> Above all, it is important that Ukraine does the ass whooping itself. If we come in and do the job for them, they are doomed to be a second rate county.


Yep, if they whip the shit out of them by themselves it will do a lot for them, they did the job on their own and we only supplied the means, they supplied the guts, grit and blood. They are doing a fine job of destroying the Russian army IMHO and will do a better one when they transition to NATO arms and get more of them. A long war also keeps Germany from wanting peace at any price and cutting side deals with Vlad, this keeps them onside and hopefully will make them dependent on Ukrainian gas and oil in the future. It would solve Europe's energy problems, rebuild and enrich Ukraine, they would go from Europe's poorest country to it's richest by far in just a few years. That means Vlad would have to worry about more than NATO, he will need to worry about a fabulously rich Ukraine armed to the teeth, allied with NATO.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Snake Island remains under the control of the Russian army*
> The Russian Navy and the Russian Space Forces control Zmeiny Island in the Black Sea. This was stated by State Duma deputy from Crimea Alexei Chernyak.
> 
> “Our fighters… liberated Serpent’s Island from Ukrainian nationalists… The island is becoming under the control of our missiles, fleet and airborne forces,” Chernyak told RIA Novosti.
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542860527906463746


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2022)

nice site to see ladies and gents


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542762739143254016








90% of Ukrainians support joining EU, 73% support joining NATO


The vast majority of Ukrainians are in favor of Ukraine joining the EU and NATO.




www.eurointegration.com.ua


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2022)

an unreconized ruler talking to a war criminal....go figure









Putin blames West for pushing Russia into “unification processes” with Belarus


ALONA MAZURENKO — FRIDAY, 1 JULY 2022, 15:42




www.pravda.com.ua


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Snake Island remains under the control of the Russian army*
> The Russian Navy and the Russian Space Forces control Zmeiny Island in the Black Sea. This was stated by State Duma deputy from Crimea Alexei Chernyak.
> 
> “Our fighters… liberated Serpent’s Island from Ukrainian nationalists… The island is becoming under the control of our missiles, fleet and airborne forces,” Chernyak told RIA Novosti.
> ...


i'm only confused about the headline...
the rest is pretty accurate, except for the orc saying that the island is of no strategic value...they just have to say that shit because they were driven off of it, and can't admit they lost at anything, ever


----------



## HGCC (Jul 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> Above all, it is important that Ukraine does the ass whooping itself. If we come in and do the job for them, they are doomed to be a second rate county.


I hadn't really thought of it like that, interesting point.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

*The strategy to make sure Putin's forces fail in Europe | Oleksiy Goncharenko, Sir Richard Barrons*
2,427 views Jul 1, 2022 "Goodwill and Russia is not something which can be combined together in one sentence.” 18 Killed in Russia Strike Ukrainian politician, Oleksiy Goncharenko, on missiles strikes and results of Nato summit General Sir Richard Barrons explains Nato strategy


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we and most of NATO are hesitant about giving them weapons that can reach far into russia, in the fear that it will cause putin to launch tactical nukes into Ukraine. if that happens, NATO would have a very tough decision to make, either ignore it, certainly encouraging putin to do it again, or retaliate, which would most likely result in an escalation, possibly into a full blown nuclear exchange.
> i, personally, would arm the Ukrainians with the longest range missiles i had to give them, and half a dozen small tactical nukes, while making damn sure putin is aware of it...if he wants to threaten the nuclear option, then he can take the risks associated with it, just like everyone he threatens with his antiquated, obsolete "nuclear arsenal".....but i do not make decisions for NATO.
> as to the "where is the shit we're supposed to send them?"....we're sending it...there are only so many planes available for the deliveries,
> only so many secure areas suitable for delivery, then the goods have to be broken up and sent to where they're needed, all while trying to evade detection from the russians satellites and observation drones... that takes time. they also have to teach a certain number of Ukrainians how to use the new systems, then those trainees have to go out and train others. you can't just be handed something like a MLRS system, and be expected to make it work the same day. they are being equipped, they are being trained, they are being supplied ammunition, and food, and medical supplies, and all the sundries that go with it all...you just have to put it in perspective. no one is abandoning the Ukrainians...yet


It's just that every mall or apartment house with swaths of people being destroyed forever- the beauty that once was their country..I wish they were armed to the point you've suggested so Putin will stop.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 1, 2022)

I don't know how to respond to stuff like that other than very direct aggression. Muh feelz make it hard to see things pragmatically. I see basically a strong country picking on a weak country, and that wording really doesn't capture it. It's sort of like if you have ever seen a kid that had to physically fight a grownup to keep their drunk step dad from kicking the shit out of them. I have a hard time not immediately going "hey, you distract him I am going to slam a skateboard into his face." It's kind of the idea that you fight alongside your friends.

It feels like sitting on the sideline watching someone victimize someone else. That was a good point about needing to give them the tools to stand on their own. Doesn't feel right to me, but makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's just that every mall or apartment house with swaths of people being destroyed forever- the beauty that once was their country..I wish they were armed to the point you've suggested so Putin will stop.


so do i....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541889645608402946


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

Putin Should Be Very Worried About Ukraine’s New Kamikaze Drone


Photo Illustration by Luis G. Rendon/The Daily Beast/TwitterThe war in Ukraine is no stranger to drones, but the kamikaze drone strike on the Russian city of Rostov last week marked the beginning of a whole chapter in drone warfare. A small ramshackle Ukrainian drone with a tiny warhead flew...




news.yahoo.com





*Putin Should Be Very Worried About Ukraine’s New Kamikaze Drone*


The war in Ukraine is no stranger to drones, but the kamikaze drone strike on the Russian city of Rostov last week marked the beginning of a whole chapter in drone warfare. A small ramshackle Ukrainian drone with a tiny warhead flew across the heavily defended front line and smashed into an oil refinery in Russia on June 22, causing a large fire. Given how cheap it is to make a drone, and its successful evasion of Russian air defenses, Russian officials might soon have to worry about defending oil facilities, supply depots, and military installations deep in Russian territory.

Long-range kamikaze drones are a new threat to Russia. Most observers of the conflict in Ukraine are familiar with the Switchblade drones provided by the U.S., but these have a relatively short range and require operators to direct it onto a target. Kamikaze drones like the one used in the Rostov attack can go hundreds of miles without the need for an operator, and are small enough to slip by much of Russia’s air defense, which is designed to detect and engage fighter jets and missiles. With the use of GPS and inertial guidance systems, a Ukrainian operator would simply need to give the drone a point on the map before sending it on its way.

For Russia, the biggest concern is that Ukraine can make these cheaply and easily. Press reports claim the drone used in the Rostov attack was produced by Ukraine or a was model available on the internet for less than $10,000. Airframes, engines, and guidance systems could all be bought commercially and assembled without too much technical expertise. The payloads are likely small and the drone can’t re-adjust if the coordinates are wrong, but it costs a fraction of its American and Turkish-made counterparts and can do millions of dollars in damage if it hits a fuel tank or sets fire to a docked naval vessel. Depending on the final unit cost, Ukrainian drones could conceivably be cheaper than the missiles Russia would use to shoot them down.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## printer (Jul 1, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I hadn't really thought of it like that, interesting point.


Canada was just a colony of Britain until it took part in WWI and it came out of it having its own identity.


----------



## printer (Jul 1, 2022)

*Pentagon: Ukraines using rocket system to hit Russian command posts*
Ukrainian forces are having “a good deal of success” using a U.S.-given advanced rocket system to target Russian command posts, a senior U.S. defense official said Friday. 

The Ukrainians have used the High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems (HIMARS) advanced rocket system to target the Kremlin positions in its fight for the eastern region of the country known as the Donbas. 

“Because it is such a precise, longer-range system, Ukrainians are able to carefully select targets that will undermine the effort by Russia in a more systematic way, certainly than they would be able to do with the shorter-range artillery systems,” the official told reporters. 

Ukrainian forces are still in the early days of operating the HIMARS systems — four of which the U.S. has already sent to the former Soviet country and four additional it pledged late last month — as only a handful of Ukrainian troops can operate it after taking a brief training course. 

The HIMARS, which has a range of about 40 miles, has given the Ukrainians the ability to hit faraway targets with more accuracy than they have been able to prior when using shorter-ranged artillery. 

“What you see is the Ukrainians are actually systematically selecting targets and then accurately hitting them, thus providing this, you know, precise method of degrading Russian capability,” the official said. 

“I see them being able to continue to use this throughout Donbas.” 








Pentagon: Ukraine using rocket system to hit Russian command posts


Ukrainian forces are having “a good deal of success” using a U.S.-given advanced rocket system to target Russian command posts, a senior U.S. defense official said Friday. The Ukrainians have…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2022)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/russia-admits-it-s-running-out-of-weapons-in-ukraine-war/ar-AAZ4zJH?ocid=msedgdhp&pc=U531&cvid=f0cf193ff2644e489f0d783e8e814423


----------



## Horselover fat (Jul 2, 2022)

This will not end well for russia. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543111982827687937


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Please show how these numbers are arrived at.



Do you really want @jsatch to bend over and spread his ass cheeks to show you???


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2022)

Russia will not attack NATO, they have no real air force in comparison, NATO air power would slaughter their ground forces in a day. Besides, they have no ground forces or equipment to attack with, most of it is pinned down in Ukraine and he is reduced to obsolete junk for equipment and derelict drunks for officers.

The Russian pilots are untrained, they don't have sims like we do and they don't fly enough hours a month to maintain proficiency, or have precision standoff weapons. The air force doesn't have the spares, trained maintenance personnel or fuel to maintain adequate training, much less fight a war.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*NEW NIGHTMARE FOR PUTIN, RUSSIA'S AIR FORCE IN UKRAINE IS A TOTAL FAILURE || 2022*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2022)

*NASAMS: Ukraine's new weapons system explained*
79,813 views Jun 30, 2022 Ukraine is set to receive a new weapons system in its conflict with Russia – the Norwegian Advanced Surface-to-Air Missile Systems or NASAMS. Designed to provide medium to long-range air defence against aircraft, cruise missiles or drones, NASAMS can fire short-range AIM-9X Sidewinder missiles plus the medium-range AIM-120 – identical to the missiles used on fighter aircraft. The weapons system is the same one used to defend the White House and Capitol Building in the US.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2022)

*The New Phase Of The War In Ukraine*
1,058,223 views Jul 1, 2022 Who is actually winning the war in Ukraine has changed almost weekly. Just five months ago, Russia’s invasion of Ukraine looked very different. Putin launched a three-prong nation-wide assault, raining down cruise missiles, surrounding the capital and taking small villages and towns. But very quickly, Ukrainian forces held their defense lines and forced the Russians, who had come unprepared for a long fight, to pull back. Now, the war is a battle of positions, with the Ukrainian forces on the defensive in the Donbas region, trying to slow the Russian advance down. VICE News travels to the Kharkiv and Donbas regions of Eastern Ukraine to gain a clearer understanding of an ever-changing and volatile frontline in one of the world’s most brutal ongoing conflicts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2022)

*Putin’s biographer explains how his mind works*
23,823 views Jul 2, 2022 "Nothing excuses the way he was murdered, which was brutal and which was personally approved by Putin." Putin Biographer Philip Short discusses the Russian President's mindset and what has happened to some of his opponents.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2022)

even if i allow for 50% exaggeration in all of the reports about how incompetent russia has been, they still just suck...how did they ever convince anyone they were...anything? how did the Afghanis not beat their asses?


----------



## injinji (Jul 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> . . . . . . . . . they still just suck...how did they ever convince anyone they were...anything? how did the Afghanis not beat their asses?


They did get their asses handed to them by the Afghanis. The Red Army took all the cities, but when they got out in the sticks, they died by the droves. They got smart after only nine years. It took us 20 to learn our lesson.









Soviet–Afghan War - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Horselover fat (Jul 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> even if i allow for 50% exaggeration in all of the reports about how incompetent russia has been, they still just suck...how did they ever convince anyone they were...anything? how did the Afghanis not beat their asses?


Corruption slowly eats away anything that ever was something. Why wouldn't you steal from your bosses when they steal from you and everyone around you?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Corruption slowly eats away anything that ever was something. Why wouldn't you steal from your bosses when they steal from you and everyone around you?


me personally? because i'm not a thief, i take pride in earning what i have, and stealing is just cheating myself.
but i get your point. i may have developed a different perspective if i had grown up in a society where petty theft was the norm, more or less a way for you to effect your own cost of living raises...
what must it be like to live in that kind of society...i read a story once, some reporter or diplomat that was living in russia wanted to go to the ballet...they ended up having to make more than a dozen shady trades to get the ticket seller what they wanted for the tickets...they had the money to just buy them, but they were "out" of legitimate tickets...however, if you can get me a new pair of shoes, i quite possibly could find a pair of second row tickets...the shoe maker wanted vodka, the vodka bootlegger wanted sugar, the guy with the sugar wanted a turkey, the turkey farmer wanted ..........
makes you wonder how they ever get a fucking thing done, when there are at least ten stages to every task


----------



## printer (Jul 3, 2022)

*Ukraine war: Russia claims capture of eastern city Lysychansk*
*Russia says it is now in full control of the eastern city of Lysychansk - a claim not confirmed by Ukraine.*
Russian Defence Minister Sergei Shoigu told President Putin that his forces now completely held the Luhansk region.

Earlier, the head of Russia's Chechen Republic, Ramzan Kadyrov, published video apparently showing Chechen fighters in the centre of Lysychansk.
Further west, the Ukrainian-held city of Slovyansk came under heavy shelling, with at least six people killed.
It is in Donetsk region, which with Luhansk forms the industrial Donbas.

Just before he launched the war, President Putin recognised all of Luhansk and Donetsk as independent of Ukraine. Russian proxy forces began an insurgency there in 2014.

Just over a week ago Russian troops captured Severodonetsk, a city reduced to ruins by weeks of Russian bombardment. 

Ukraine's defence ministry insists that Lysychansk - the last major city it controlled in Luhansk region - is "not under the full control" of Russian forces. But there is plenty of video on social media confirming that they have now entered the city. Some also appears to show a handful of locals who stayed behind greeting the Russian forces as "liberators". There's always been a strong element of pro-Russian sentiment there.

Lysychansk overlooks Severodonetsk, across the Seversky Donets river. There was some hope that, built on high ground, it would provide a natural strong defence. But the noose around the city has been tightening, with Russian forces now controlling most access in and out.

Ukraine's commanders will have had to make the difficult decision to fight on - with the potential of large casualties and their remaining forces being surrounded - or to withdraw troops to fight another day. Some units had already pulled back to the next lines of defence over the past week.
Ukrainian officials have been unusually quiet about what's been happening in the city. That might, in part, be explained by "operational security" reasons. They would not want to broadcast any tactical retreat - if that is what's been happening. But losing Lysychansk would also be seen as another setback in the east.

If Lysychansk has fallen it's by no means the end of the fighting in Donbas. Ukraine still controls large urban areas in neighbouring Donetsk. Their forces have been preparing new defensive lines between Bakhmut and Slovyansk - though they too are now under heavy Russian shelling. Both sides have been taking heavy casualties. The question now is whether Ukraine can halt the advance, and whether Russia can maintain the momentum.

Slovyansk and Kramatorsk are the two biggest cities in the Donetsk region still in Ukrainian hands.
The heavy Russian bombardment of Slovyansk on Sunday caused some 15 fires, Mayor Lyakh said, and video showed huge plumes of smoke rising over the city. He said it was the worst shelling there in recent time.
A video clip on Twitter showed big blasts from a distance - in Slovyansk, according to the caption. It was posted by Iuliia Mendel, ex-spokesperson for President Volodymyr Zelensky. The BBC was unable to verify the latest conditions in Slovyansk.
In other developments:

Russia accused Ukraine of deliberately targeting civilians with a missile strike on Belgorod, a Russian city 40km (25 miles) from Ukraine's northern border. The local governor said four people were killed and Russia's defence ministry said three Ukrainian Tochka-U missiles had been shot down, but debris had fallen on an apartment block. Ukrainian officials dismissed the Russian claim, saying Moscow had staged a "provocation" in the city.
Ukraine's ambassador to Turkey said local customs officials had seized a Russian cargo ship carrying Ukrainian grain. Earlier, Ukraine's prosecutor-general asked Turkey to detain the Zhibek Zholy, anchored off a port east of Istanbul.









Ukraine confirms Russia captured eastern city Lysychansk


Ukraine says it pulled its troops out and Russia claims to control all of Luhansk region.



www.bbc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2022)

*Have Ukrainians 'ripped the guts out of Russia's' military? | Mark Galeotti*
80,665 views Jul 3, 2022 "20 years of military modernisation has largely been blasted in 20 weeks of war fighting." RUSI Associate fellow Mark Galeotti says Russia wouldn't invade a NATO country because the Ukrainians have "ripped the guts out of Russia's" military.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2022)

printer said:


> Russia accused Ukraine of deliberately targeting civilians with a missile strike on Belgorod, a Russian city 40km (25 miles) from Ukraine's northern border. The local governor said four people were killed and Russia's defence ministry said three Ukrainian Tochka-U missiles had been shot down, but debris had fallen on an apartment block.


so, that means they only have about 3396 civilians to kill to reach parity with the russians, for the civilians they have killed.....
not one fucking tiny mote of sympathy for the russians


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2022)

A small foam RC plane (looks like a mini talon) covered in laminate and electrically powered. The mission is flown using the flight control computer and GPS, nobody controls it from the ground, it has auto launch assist, flies GPS way point missions and returns to auto land in the grass. Video is recorded onboard and can be transmitted to the ground in real time if required. The plane costs less than $200 and the *GPS, flight control computer* costs around $100 and the 4K *camera/recorder/transmitter *costs around $100 too.






*Warrior of reconnaissance: Self-made drone helps to correct Ukrainian fire on Russian positions*
4,526 views Jul 3, 2022 To detect Russian equipment and adjust Ukrainian artillery fire on it. A couple of minutes to match the coordinates and then self-made drone with call-sign ‘Beggar’ is already in the sky. After capturing it returns and the crew has to download footage, compare with coordinates and transfer the data to artillery. Afterwards the enemy positions are most likely to be fired. How does this electronic ‘warrior of reconnaissance’ work – our correspondent Anastasia Zhuk found out.


----------



## printer (Jul 3, 2022)

*Russia dredges up landing ship hit by Ukraine missile fire*
*Russia says it has salvaged a large landing ship scuttled by its crew after a Ukrainian missile strike damaged it in the port of Berdyansk on 24 March.*
A Telegram post by a Russian-appointed official in southern Ukraine, Vladimir Rogov, says Tochka-U ballistic missiles had targeted the Russian-held port.
The crew sank the ship "to prevent detonation of the on-board munitions by the fire that had started", he said.
At the time Ukraine said it had hit the ship. Only now has Russia confirmed it.
Russian reports do not give details of the ship's damage, but say it will be towed to Kerch in Crimea. The Black Sea peninsula was annexed by Russia in 2014.
The Ukrainian military's report on the missile strike on 24 March named the landing ship as the Orsk - but the ship salvaged by Russia is the Saratov. The Orsk is another of the six large landing ships in Russia's Black Sea Fleet.

The fleet's website kchf.ru confirms that the Saratov was damaged and sank in port on 24 March - but does not mention the Ukrainian missile attack.

The ship "was damaged by fire and the explosions triggered by it", it says - contradicting the version given by Mr Rogov. "With damage to its hull the ship sank at its berth," the fleet website says.

The 58-year-old Saratov joined the Soviet navy in 1964. It can carry up to 20 tanks, or 45 armoured personnel carriers or 50 trucks, as well as up to 400 marines.








Russia salvages landing ship hit by Ukraine missile fire


The Russian troop ship Saratov sank in a Black Sea port after a Ukrainian missile strike.



www.bbc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2022)

*Hundreds of Ukrainian troops receive missile training from British Army*
327,243 views Jun 30, 2022 MORE than 450 troops were taught how to use a range of weapons by the British Army, including the Multiple Launch Rocket Systems - which Britain is supplying to Ukraine. Media were invited to Salisbury plain, in southern England, where the exercises were taking place. The training is part of a wide-ranging international support package following Russia's invasion in February. Captain James Oliphant of the Royal Artillery was involved in the three-week long training of the MLRS: "At the end of the day, it's another component to their own balance, it's a force multiplier. Because it's a truck vehicle, their rocket systems are wheeled, it's going to give them more mobility, which is going to aid in their survivability. Naturally, it's an ammunition that's able to punch up to 84 kilometers."


----------



## printer (Jul 4, 2022)

*‘Hell on earth’: Ukrainian soldiers describe eastern front*
Torched forests and cities burned to the ground. Colleagues with severed limbs. Bombardments so relentless the only option is to lie in a trench, wait and pray.
Ukrainian soldiers returning from the front lines in eastern Ukraine’s Donbas region — where Russia is waging a fierce offensive — describe life during what has turned into a grueling war of attrition as apocalyptic.

In interviews with The Associated Press, some complained of chaotic organization, desertions and mental health problems caused by relentless shelling. Others spoke of high morale, their colleagues’ heroism, and a commitment to keep fighting, even as the better-equipped Russians control more of the combat zone.

Lt. Volodymyr Nazarenko, 30, second-in-command of the Ukrainian National Guard’s Svoboda Battalion, was with troops who retreated from Sievierodonetsk under orders from military leaders. During a month-long battle, Russian tanks obliterated any potential defensive positions and turned a city with a prewar population of 101,000 into “a burnt-down desert,” he said.








'Hell on earth': Ukrainian soldiers describe eastern front


BAKHMUT, Ukraine (AP) — Torched forests and cities burned to the ground. Colleagues with severed limbs. Bombardments so relentless the only option is to lie in a trench, wait and pray. Ukrainian soldiers returning from the front lines in eastern Ukraine’s Donbas region — where Russia is waging...




apnews.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2022)

i knew this in the back of my mind, but it's good to see it right out in the open...yeah, we're self entitled douchebags most of the time, but someone has to be, and we're the only ones up to the fucking shitty job

https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2022/07/american-involvement-ukraine-trump-election/661460/


----------



## injinji (Jul 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i knew this in the back of my mind, but it's good to see it right out in the open...yeah, we're self entitled douchebags most of the time, but someone has to be, and we're the only ones up to the fucking shitty job
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2022/07/american-involvement-ukraine-trump-election/661460/


Good read. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i knew this in the back of my mind, but it's good to see it right out in the open...yeah, we're self entitled douchebags most of the time, but someone has to be, and we're the only ones up to the fucking shitty job
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2022/07/american-involvement-ukraine-trump-election/661460/


Great article.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2022)

https://www.newsweek.com/russian-lawmaker-state-duma-proposes-america-terrorist-state-1721343

is there a word for hypocrite in russian? i'm thinking not....it appears to be a concept that is foreign to them.
they've killed over 4000 Ukrainian civilians, many of them children. they've destroyed thousands of homes and apartments, shops, private businesses, city infrastructure, churches, hospitals, clearly marked shelters... 
so they have 11 apartment building and 39 homes damaged, and mention no deaths...and they're the injured party?
fuck every motherfucker in russia who isn't actively sabotaging putin's war machine.


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2022)

there is an eye for an eye part of me that wants to see Russia burn!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/russian-lawmaker-state-duma-proposes-america-terrorist-state-1721343
> 
> is there a word for hypocrite in russian? i'm thinking not....it appears to be a concept that is foreign to them.
> they've killed over 4000 Ukrainian civilians, many of them children. they've destroyed thousands of homes and apartments, shops, private businesses, city infrastructure, churches, hospitals, clearly marked shelters...
> ...


it's just the normal war stuff. America was great at blowing up weddings just a few months ago if you recall. Look at WW2 and London and Berlin (actually every German city). The nukes dropped on Japan. War has involved civilians for a very, very, very long time.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jul 5, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> it's just the normal war stuff. America was great at blowing up weddings just a few months ago if you recall. Look at WW2 and London and Berlin (actually every German city). The nukes dropped on Japan. War has involved civilians for a very, very, very long time.


Whatabout


----------



## Horselover fat (Jul 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543203011312459777
"I did not attack anyone. I defend my home."


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> even if i allow for 50% exaggeration in all of the reports about how incompetent russia has been, they still just suck...how did they ever convince anyone they were...anything? how did the Afghanis not beat their asses?


They did.

Invading is one thing controlling is another. The English did it well and so did the Romans but times moved on.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jul 5, 2022)

She means business. 






_"Appeal of the First to the soldiers of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation

... We all need to stop the war together and bring real Freedom to Russia.

They are waiting for you at home, and you must return home as winners.

It is possible to win only by fighting for the truth, which is on the side of Free Russia and the whole world. The Putin regime must be overthrown.

Stop tolerating a tyrant! Join us in the Legion!

Our cause is right!

Putin will be destroyed! Victory will be ours!

"L"

For Russia! For freedom!"_



I really like the Free Russia flag. It's pretty and reminds me of something...


----------



## printer (Jul 5, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> it's just the normal war stuff. America was great at blowing up weddings just a few months ago if you recall. Look at WW2 and London and Berlin (actually every German city). The nukes dropped on Japan. War has involved civilians for a very, very, very long time.


But Americans (and Western allies) let out to their public that those events happen. Sometimes it takes the press to do it. In Russia? "We liberated the city of ********* and had no civilian casualties and only target military installations." "Talk about it comrade and we will send you to prison." Even getting hauled away for holding up a blank sheet of paper. A little different military method of operation. Selective bombing compared to turning the place into a parking lot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)

*Is Ukraine winning the war? | Major General Rupert Jones*
3,321 views Jul 5, 2022 “It does feel as though time is more on the Ukrainian side than on the Russians.” Is Ukraine winning the war against Russia? Former standing joint forces commander Major General Rupert Jones discusses with John Pienaar on Times Radio.


----------



## printer (Jul 5, 2022)

*Putin answered questions about the timing of the special operation in Ukraine*
The Special Military Operation (SVO) is proceeding according to a "single plan", and the liberation of the Luhansk People's Republic (LPR) has become one of its stages. The next will be new offensives of the allied forces - this was made clear by Russian President Vladimir Putin, after listening to the report of Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu on July 4, URA.RU experts explain. Thus, Putin showed that all the tasks of the NMD are being solved as planned, and the plan for further military operations is already ready, the agency’s interlocutors believe.

The release of the LPR became known on July 3. However, on Monday, Putin personally received the report of Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu in the Kremlin. According to the minister, the offensive operation to liberate the LPR has been ongoing since June 19 under the command of Colonel General Alexander Lapin and Army General Sergei Surovikin. “In the course of two weeks, the groups in the Gorsky Cauldron, in the areas of Lisichansk and Severodonetsk, were surrounded and liquidated. 25 settlements were taken under control. The operation was completed yesterday with the liberation of one of the largest cities in the LPR - Lisichansk," Shoigu reported.









Путин ответил на вопросы о сроках спецоперации на Украине


Российская армия готовится к новому наступлению




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Jul 5, 2022)

*Military analyst Rozhin named the new goals of the RF Armed Forces after Lisichansk*
After the armed forces of the Russian Federation took control of Lisichansk, the Armed Forces of Ukraine began to retreat to Seversk. Then the militants will go to Soledar, Bakhmut (Artemovsk), Slavyansk and Kramatorsk, these cities will become new targets for the RF Armed Forces. Boris Rozhin, an expert at the Center for Military-Political Journalism, spoke about this in an interview with URA.RU.

“What could have already departed to Seversk. Among those who could not retreat, there is a sweep. Further, the Armed Forces of Ukraine will defend Seversk, Soledar, Artemovsk. They will keep the defense, they will kill and then successively retreat. I don't think they will be able to stay in Seversk for a long time, maybe two weeks, and this will already be a great success for them. After they leave from there, they will retreat to Slavyansk, Kramatorsk. And then the western Donbass - the Krasnoarmeisky district. They will still cling there, ”Boris Rozhin explained.

The expert of the Center for Military-Political Journalism emphasized that the cities where the Armed Forces of Ukraine are retreating are important for Ukraine to replenish stocks of weapons. “Seversk is an intermediate city. But Slavyansk is important. Of course, not like Lisichansk and Severodonetsk, there is also something there. There is an airfield in Kramatorsk, which can also be used in military aviation. Soledar has large stores of small arms. Previously, more than 2 million small arms were stored there, now there are fewer, but still there. And part of the complex is underground. Therefore, these cities will be taken by the Russian Armed Forces, the task has been set. Seversk, Soledar, Artemovsk are our goals,” added Rozhin.

Earlier, Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu announced the complete liberation of the LPR from Ukrainian nationalists. Control was established over Lisichansk and nearby settlements, in particular, Belogorovka, Novodruzhesk, Maloryazantsevo and Belaya Gora.
The special operation to demilitarize and denazify Ukraine began on February 24. Its purpose, according to Russian President Vladimir Putin, is to protect the inhabitants of Donbass from genocide.


https://ura-news.translate.goog/news/1052567431


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)

*Let's talk about Sweden, Finland, and NATO....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)

They had better pile on the artillery and MLRS support, it's the only thing that can stop the Russian artillery. Destroy the ammo dumps, the guns and the crews with counter battery radars and drones, suicide drones can help, but there are not enough with enough range to make a difference. Destroying equipment at night out on the open ground should be easier using drones, unless the Russians now have concentrated the means of dealing with them.

I believe a lot of the focus on training 10K Ukrainian troops in the UK is on operating western artillery, MLRS and other systems for when they get the gear they will have the people trained in it's use ready to go. Right now they need more artillery support and MLRS to reach out and destroy Russian ammo and fuel dumps far to the rear. Destroying Russian munitions is better than them using it up to destroy you! Guns are useless without munitions and the Ukrainians have the means to find the rear ammo dumps from various intelligence sources. It would be the most efficient use of limited resources.

Meanwhile the Russians are paying for the ground they gain in blood, munitions and equipment, as one BTG after another is destroyed or mauled to the point of being rendered ineffective.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Ukrainian soldiers identify what weapon they need to fight Russia*
7,359 views Jul 5, 2022 Ukrainian fighters in the Donbas region find themselves slowly being worn down by constant battering at the hands of Russian military forces. CNN's Phil Black reports how Russia is putting the squeeze on key areas in this important region of Ukraine.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> She means business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


finally found them huh...they've been cause havok in Russia right now..aka all the fires that have broken out


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> She means business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There could be trouble inside Russia, in it's many republics and it is in Ukraine and the CIA's interest to foment it, starting with Belarus. Belarus has natural gas deposits right under the pipelines coming from Russia to Europe, Ukraine also has shares this rich gas field and has pipelines from Russia running over them too. Russia did it's best to keep these resources from being developed so it could sell more gas of it's own, it kept other neighbors poor and dependent too, where it could. It would make a good narrative and theme to broadcast to Belarus, you could be not just rich, but very rich, but Russia keeps you down. Go for some people's wallets and you might as well go for their throats!  

Seriously, both Ukraine could be fabulously wealthy in a few years if their oil and gas resources are developed, they would go from Europe's poorest countries to their wealthiest very quickly. The EU want's Ukrainian membership because it represents energy independence for Europe, while it transitions to something better. All that is standing in the way is the Russian army and I figure greed and self interest will help to move the reluctant Europeans the most. The eastern European NATO members (and others) want the Russian army destroyed or seriously degraded. A longer war keeps reluctant Europeans onside and destroys more of the Russian army and economy. The longer the war, the longer it will take Russia to climb out of the hole it dug for itself and the less of a threat they will be to others, including Finland.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jul 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> finally found them huh...they've been cause havok in Russia right now..aka all the fires that have broken out


Svoboda Rossii is also a legion of the Ukrainian army. Both Russian and Belarussian defectors. Apparently >500 fighters and she is rheir first female fighter.

I messed up. I don't speak russian and I thought what I posted was all she said. But here's the whole speech. 

_"In May of this year, I crossed the border to Ukraine and joined the Legion Freedom of Russia. As it were, I'm the first woman legionnaire! On the 20th of March (inaudible), Karyrovitses shot & executed my husband, a sargeant of the 76th division. He had refused to send his men to their deaths. He wanted to leave and save his soldiers. I am here for vengeance. For sticking it to putinists and kadyrovites. For avenging the death of my husband and all the guys who will never return home because of Putin.

I now address the RF soldier directly. Guys, Putin already LOST. And you yourselves have to know the obvious by now: it is impossible to win a war against the whole world. We must all together help stop this war and bring true Freedom to Russia. They are waiting for you back home and you must return victorious. And the only way to achieve victory is to be fighting for truth and for freedom in the first place, the freedom which the Legion stands for and the rest of the free world stands for. Putin's regime must be thrown out.

Time to stop tolerating the tyrant, join us at Legion Freedom Russia!"_


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Svoboda Rossii is also a legion of the Ukrainian army. Both Russian and Belarussian defectors. Apparently >500 fighters and she is rheir first female fighter.
> 
> I messed up. I don't speak russian and I thought what I posted was all she said. But here's the whole speech.
> 
> ...


nice....nothing worse than a woman scorn.......

p.s i think they're number are a little higher than that imo and from what i've read


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2022)

now that's a big boom.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2022)

now that's some fireworks........nother ammo depot found


----------



## Horselover fat (Jul 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There could be trouble inside Russia, in it's many republics and it is in Ukraine and the CIA's interest to foment it, starting with Belarus.


Belarus had uprisings a while back. The people of Belarus are not very happy with the idiot in charge. There are huge riots in Uzbekistan's Karakalpakstan region and there will be more. Using ethnic minorities to do the fighting keeps the reality hidden from ethnic russians, but it may destabilize many regions when they realize they are being used as cannon fodder. Some Tuvanians are starting to ask questions:

_"A charity concert with famous Tuvinian artists was held in Kyzyl. The purpose of the collection was announced as support for the Tuvinian soldiers currently fighting in Ukraine. The most important item on the shopping list was radio communication equipment. Radios.
⠀
We have previously written about how exactly the Russian army is now using Tuvinian soldiers. They are mostly communicators transmitting information from the hot front line to the troops behind. Some might call it an "honorary role". In reality, it's a suicide bomber's ticket. The shortest way to die on the battlefield.
⠀
But why Tuvans? The answer lies in our language. Tuvan is a rare language, spoken by only 200 thousand people in the world.
⠀
You could say it's the perfect way to conduct secret negotiations. A cipher that no one but another Tuvan can unravel. A secret code accessible only to the Russian army. We've heard that somewhere before.
⠀
The idea of using indigenous peoples in wars fought by the titular nation is not new. During the Second World War, the Americans actively used the Navajo Indians as radio ciphers.
⠀
Really, why reinvent the wheel, if you can send unwanted national minorities to the slaughter. Cheap and sulphurous.
⠀
A month after the ill-fated concert, a cadet concert was held in Kyzyl. It was also in support of the military. The first part of the programme was dedicated to the theme "Multinational Russia".
⠀
Just appreciate the irony: to hold a concert in support of Tuvinian soldiers who die more often than others at the front because of a deliberate policy of the army leadership, under the slogan "Multinational Russia"!
⠀
While in all major cities of the country Tuvinians and other non-Russians are discriminated against, called "churks" and "narrow-eyed", refused to rent flats because they are "only for Slavs".
⠀
While the Tuvinian guys - under the oppression of suffocating loans, fear of poverty and life-long debts, without prospects of normal self-fulfillment in their native republic - are sent to perish in Ukraine, their families are asked to donate their last money for walkie-talkies.
⠀
Is it fair at all?"_

No it isn't. 


I'm starting to believe Russian Federation is on it's last legs.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2022)

printer said:


> *Putin answered questions about the timing of the special operation in Ukraine*
> The Special Military Operation (SVO) is proceeding according to a "single plan", and the liberation of the Luhansk People's Republic (LPR) has become one of its stages. The next will be new offensives of the allied forces - this was made clear by Russian President Vladimir Putin, after listening to the report of Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu on July 4, URA.RU experts explain. Thus, Putin showed that all the tasks of the NMD are being solved as planned, and the plan for further military operations is already ready, the agency’s interlocutors believe.
> 
> The release of the LPR became known on July 3. However, on Monday, Putin personally received the report of Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu in the Kremlin. According to the minister, the offensive operation to liberate the LPR has been ongoing since June 19 under the command of Colonel General Alexander Lapin and Army General Sergei Surovikin. “In the course of two weeks, the groups in the Gorsky Cauldron, in the areas of Lisichansk and Severodonetsk, were surrounded and liquidated. 25 settlements were taken under control. The operation was completed yesterday with the liberation of one of the largest cities in the LPR - Lisichansk," Shoigu reported.
> ...


isn't it funny how they're "liberating" a Ukrainian city from the Ukrainians? some people might call that theft....
but russia has always been a nation of liars and thieves, since their inception. the only time they have ever done anything noble is when they had no other choice. people admire them for their sacrifice during WW2...but did they really have a choice? think they wouldn't have redirected all those germans to British or American troops and let them take the deaths instead if they could have?
do not nobilize the ignoble....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> now that's a big boom.......


too bad that isn't in moscow


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> too bad that isn't in moscow


i know right...dunno what they had stored there, i did give off a good show though.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Belarus had uprisings a while back. The people of Belarus are not very happy with the idiot in charge. There are huge riots in Uzbekistan's Karakalpakstan region and there will be more. Using ethnic minorities to do the fighting keeps the reality hidden from ethnic russians, but it may destabilize many regions when they realize they are being used as cannon fodder. Some Tuvanians are starting to ask questions:
> 
> _"A charity concert with famous Tuvinian artists was held in Kyzyl. The purpose of the collection was announced as support for the Tuvinian soldiers currently fighting in Ukraine. The most important item on the shopping list was radio communication equipment. Radios.
> ⠀
> ...


It is an empire of conquest, mostly in the 19th century and cannot become a liberal democracy without flying apart. Putin and the FSB's job, before he became the great leader, was to hold it all together, using the usual KGB bag of tricks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2022)

Figured the Russians would be trolling Nazi Propaganda....go figure....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543624381720666113
looks who's calling the kettle black.....

what funny u watch a few of the propaganda they put out, they're starting to point at each other and calling them nazi's on tv..........smh


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2022)

Busted......









Turkey seizes Russian ship carrying ‘stolen’ Ukrainian grain


Kremlin denies owning the cargo despite boasting of the ‘first ship’ to leave occupied territory




www.theguardian.com


----------



## printer (Jul 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They had better pile on the artillery and MLRS support, it's the only thing that can stop the Russian artillery. Destroy the ammo dumps, the guns and the crews with counter battery radars and drones, suicide drones can help, but there are not enough with enough range to make a difference. Destroying equipment at night out on the open ground should be easier using drones, unless the Russians now have concentrated the means of dealing with them.
> 
> I believe a lot of the focus on training 10K Ukrainian troops in the UK is on operating western artillery, MLRS and other systems for when they get the gear they will have the people trained in it's use ready to go. Right now they need more artillery support and MLRS to reach out and destroy Russian ammo and fuel dumps far to the rear. Destroying Russian munitions is better than them using it up to destroy you! Guns are useless without munitions and the Ukrainians have the means to find the rear ammo dumps from various intelligence sources. It would be the most efficient use of limited resources.
> 
> ...


Why not just wipe them out with a few drones? Artillery is so WWII.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)

printer said:


> Why not just wipe them out with a few drones? Artillery is so WWII.


If they had enough, they might be able to do the job, but this is a slogging match and they know what is required and have been asking for it. Building your own killer drones is often easier than obtaining licensed technology and having lot's of drones makes artillery even more effective. It is interesting to note that most of the weapons and munitions the Russians are using is from the 1980's or even before.

Anything that can hit those Russian logistics far behind the lines, MLRS or cheap suicide drones, whatever can get the job done and is cost effective. Lets just hope we haven't throttled the Ukrainians too much in an effort to appease Vlad, because if given the weapons and ammo they can destroy the Russian army in Ukraine, the Ukrainians know it, we know it and so do the Russians.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2022)

i wonder how many NATO soldiers speak Ukrainian? how many can pass as Ukrainian? put a few thousand of them in uniform and turn them loose on the russians around lysychansk and sievierodonetsk...
or we could just make the grown up decision and just go stomp russia's guts out of it's lying asshole...but i guess it's a better idea to let as many Ukrainians die as possible, while allowing the russians to do as much damage as possible, before it all grinds to a halt because all the young men capable of waging war will be dead, for a bastard's dreams of empire...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder how many NATO soldiers speak Ukrainian? how many can pass as Ukrainian? put a few thousand of them in uniform and turn them loose on the russians around lysychansk and sievierodonetsk...
> or we could just make the grown up decision and just go stomp russia's guts out of it's lying asshole...but i guess it's a better idea to let as many Ukrainians die as possible, while allowing the russians to do as much damage as possible, before it all grinds to a halt because all the young men capable of waging war will be dead, for a bastard's dreams of empire...


They have enough motivated troops, they lack the proper arms in sufficient amounts. However we don't know the how much damage, what NATO guns, drones and counterbattery radars they have, have done to the Russians. If they have the claimed range, mobility and precision, then each M777 gun should be taking out a lot of Russian targets, including their guns. So far they've been burning out the barrels and sending them back for refurbishing and we have supplied around a half million 155mm rounds. The Ukrainians are firing 1/10 the rounds of the Russians, but say they are 5 times more effective, using counter battery radars, drones and higher precision, especially at extreme range? The Russians presented a target rich environment for the Ukrainian guns with their massed attack in the east, one of the reasons for their withdrawal could be, they burned out the barrels of their artillery and need to get them refurbished in the west.

The Ukrainians are steadily accumulating equipment and even AA & missile defense systems for cities and military targets. They are also steadily training their troops in expectation of the new equipment, as they switch over to using NATO arms. Meanwhile, if the Russians aren't rotating their guns out of Ukraine and getting them refurbished in Russia, or bringing in a steady stream from storage, they could have trouble. Wildly inaccurate guns might be ok for demolishing cities, but not much use trying to hit troops in the field deployed as small units, assuming they have the drones to spot the targets.


----------



## jsatch (Jul 5, 2022)

you're gonna be saying this until ukraine is down to one city, "the counter-attack is just around the corner! Russia is out of ammo, generals, and food!"

this is the same shit that nazi germany was telling it's troops up until berlin got stormed. Many troops in 1944 were SHOCKED to see their homes and towns destroyed from all out bombing, there was zero news about all the bad just a, "we are massing and preparing for victory at _____ long live the fuhrer"


----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder how many NATO soldiers speak Ukrainian? how many can pass as Ukrainian? put a few thousand of them in uniform and turn them loose on the russians around lysychansk and sievierodonetsk...
> or we could just make the grown up decision and just go stomp russia's guts out of it's lying asshole...but i guess it's a better idea to let as many Ukrainians die as possible, while allowing the russians to do as much damage as possible, before it all grinds to a halt because all the young men capable of waging war will be dead, for a bastard's dreams of empire...


NATO should allow any of their personal to resign and go fight in Ukraine. Maybe whole companies would volunteer together. Wouldn't hurt if a few of them took their fighter jets with them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)

jsatch said:


> you're gonna be saying this until ukraine is down to one city, "the counter-attack is just around the corner! Russia is out of ammo, generals, and food!"
> 
> this is the same shit that nazi germany was telling it's troops up until berlin got stormed. Many troops in 1944 were SHOCKED to see their homes and towns destroyed from all out bombing, there was zero news about all the bad just a, "we are massing and preparing for victory at _____ long live the fuhrer"


Well I imagine a Nazi like you can empathize with how those Nazi's felt, like you do with the downfall for your fuhrer Trump and his gang of fascist republican assholes.

A long war keeps the French and Germans onside and makes it harder and slower for Russia to climb out of the hole they are in when the war and some sanctions end. A quick Ukrainian victory would see a quick peace and the end of sanctions while the deep damage is being done to the Russian economy and their army is worn away in Ukraine. The bottom line is, Ukraine has the gas and oil Europe needs and it can be rapidly developed, the only thing standing between them and energy security is the Russian army in Ukraine.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2022)

injinji said:


> NATO should allow any of their personal to resign and go fight in Ukraine. Maybe whole companies would volunteer together. Wouldn't hurt if a few of them took their fighter jets with them.


well, i was trying to give them plausible deniability, if they took NATO aircraft with them, even the russians might figure it out...


----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, i was trying to give them plausible deniability, if they took NATO aircraft with them, even the russians might figure it out...


But trumpf said you could just paint the planes and no one would know.


----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Horselover fat (Jul 5, 2022)

jsatch said:


> you're gonna be saying this until ukraine is down to one city, "the counter-attack is just around the corner! Russia is out of ammo, generals, and food!"


Do you root for Russia because you like fascism or because Ukraine refused to be blackmailed by Trump?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 6, 2022)

THe Russian Resistance is developing and a few more months will see Putin is deeper shit that he is now. His Oligarch Buddies don't like the sanction squeeze now and there is talk of Putin falling out a window or not waking up from surgery. I don't think we should lift the sanctions until the Russians show that they are acting civilized, so probably never, given their gangster organization.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jul 6, 2022)

Long but good write up on russian logistic problems and why hitting those ammo dumps is very effective. 









Thread by @TrentTelenko on Thread Reader App


@TrentTelenko: I haven't talked truck logistics in a while. This thread will revisit truck logistics of the Russo-Ukrainian War. 1. What we thought we knew. 2. The logistical truth on the ground. 3. And how Ukraine...…




threadreaderapp.com





Tl;dr artillery war is extremely heavy on logistics. Russia sucks at logistics. They don't even have pallets. Trucks have very limited range and pushing the ammo dumps back will make it impossible for russia to truck ammo to frontlines. Jesus. They don't have pallets and they load trucks by hand. A single 155mm round weighs around 50kg/100lb.


----------



## Horselover fat (Jul 6, 2022)

Kazakhstan's president says they will supply Europe with gas and oil. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543932280451784708
Previously, while on stage with putin at putin's economic forum, he said he will not recoqnize LPR nor DNR. putin is not happy. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544597521292468224


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 6, 2022)

Thread by @noclador on Thread Reader App


@noclador: The sound of russian ammo blowing up in Donetsk. What does this mean for russian logistics? A thread : Since 2014-15 russia built dozens of ammo dumps hidden in civilian buildings near railway stations i...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Kazakhstan's president says they will supply Europe with gas and oil.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543932280451784708
> ...


Another oil and gas rich country fucked over by Russia and not allowed to develop it's resources because it competes with Russian gas and oil, it's the same for Ukraine and Belarus. Russia wants all the money from Europe, all the leverage and wields it against potential neighboring competitors using military force. If Finland suddenly found out it was sitting natural gas reserves, the Russians would go nuts trying to stifle or stop it's development. If they weren't tied down in Ukraine. they would have attacked Finland, before it was a NATO member over it. Oil and gas sales are everything to the Kremlin and cutting into their European markets means not only cutting their revenue, but their leverage over Europe.

They are a fascist imperialist state, money and power is the root of their motivation, losing in Ukraine means losing both money and power. If they defeat Russia and develop their resources, they will be Russia's main worry, perhaps along with Belarus, not Europe. Both countries are sitting on natural gas and both are part of the Slavic world that would make an iron curtain impossible to implement. In 5 years Ukraine could be an EU military and economic superpower with a real bad attitude towards Russian imperialist bullshit and most of Russia's brains living there for the big bucks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2022)

Looks like the Kazak's need to invest in some NG tankers through the Caspian sea......takes care of that problem...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2022)

Baba Yaga at it again.....this make 6 to 7 dead now......









Russian Oligarch Yuri Voronov Found Dead in Swimming Pool


Voronov's wife reportedly told police that the founder and general director of the Astra-Shipping transport and logistics company had fallen out with business partners over money.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2022)

gotta love HIMAR's.......









200 Russian Soldiers Dead, 300 Injured After Ukraine Army Destroys Russia Base


Ukrainian forces attacked several Russian military bases located in the temporarily occupied city of Melitopol.




www.ibtimes.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2022)

.........ewwww 









Russia's McDonald's replacement serving mouldy burger buns and 'insects legs'


Fast food lovers were promised 'the same but better'.




metro.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Looks like the Kazak's need to invest in some NG tankers through the Caspian sea......takes care of that problem...


Turkey desperately needs the gas and oil to remove their dependency on Russian supplies. With American and European help I'm sure something can be arranged, even among feuding neighbors for pipeline rights, in exchange for aid, gas and cash. They are all nervous about Russia around the Caspian and Turkey is a NATO ally with vital interests in Ukrainian grain, energy supplies and a Black sea canal that would work quite well with a Ukrainian victory and western capital. Eventually Russia will be finished in the Black sea if they get in the way, since Turkey controls the entrance and has, or can have with NATO help, a large naval presence in the Black sea.

All these potential hot spots around Russia's borders have one thing in common, oil and gas or impeding it's transport or development. Russia's developed oil and gas fields are deep inside Russia with thousands of kilometers of pipelines to Europe and their neighbors are closer to their markets in many cases. Those Caspian neighbors are competing with Russian resources in the same region and for the same markets.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Turkey desperately needs the gas and oil to remove their dependency on Russian supplies. With American and European help I'm sure something can be arranged, even among feuding neighbors for pipeline rights, in exchange for aid, gas and cash. They are all nervous about Russia around the Caspian and Turkey is a NATO ally with vital interests in Ukrainian grain, energy supplies and a Black sea canal that would work quite well with a Ukrainian victory and western capital. Eventually Russia will be finished in the Black sea if they get in the way, since Turkey controls the entrance and has, or can have with NATO help, a large naval presence in the Black sea.
> 
> All these potential hot spots around Russia's borders have one thing in common, oil and gas or impeding it's transport or development. Russia's developed oil and gas fields are deep inside Russia with thousands of kilometers of pipelines to Europe and their neighbors are closer to their markets in many cases. Those Caspian neighbors are competing with Russian resources in the same region and for the same markets.


point taken, with NG tankers they can get the NG to one side of the Caspian to the other, then get it to the black sea for transport again and out to market, if Russia want to block it from the pipelines, then don't use them. The US is using NG tankers from the gulf coast to Europe in a day, Kazak's can do it as well......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Do you root for Russia because you like fascism or because Ukraine refused to be blackmailed by Trump?


i really think it's just because he's a miserable incel asshole who blames the entire world for how much he sucks


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder how many NATO soldiers speak Ukrainian? how many can pass as Ukrainian? put a few thousand of them in uniform and turn them loose on the russians around lysychansk and sievierodonetsk...
> or we could just make the grown up decision and just go stomp russia's guts out of it's lying asshole...but i guess it's a better idea to let as many Ukrainians die as possible, while allowing the russians to do as much damage as possible, before it all grinds to a halt because all the young men capable of waging war will be dead, for a bastard's dreams of empire...


I got where you’re coming from…this may not be THE point, but it’s mine, I guess.

Putin put essentially all of Europe and NA on notice with his nuclear saber-rattling: even though *he* can speak directly of being at war with NATO and Europe and “the west” & dispose his forces accordingly, for the west to actually step in “would result” in the nuclear nightmares that have stripped sleep from generations of innocents in their beds all coming true. If everything went off perfectly for Poutine, it would be the worst blow to civilization in recorded memory…and even if he were so ‘fortunate’, the western response would erase Russia’s cities.

That’s a fine fucking line to walk. There’s always the chance that Pippi could chicken out - that he’d realize that setting the northern hemisphere on fire was not something to be remembered for - Pyrrhus, the general who destroyed himself, his army and his people to spite his “foes”. We can’t count on that, tho; this may seem like some grand strategic move from the ‘good old days’…and since his entire plan was poorly-conceived, it depends almost entirely on NATO and Europe being willing to let him get away with this land grab - just like the USSR did with the eastern-European nations that became the Iron Curtain. The same pattern: minority calls for “Russian protection”, followed by Russian troops, a quick seizure of the Capita, installation of a ‘pro-Russian interim government’, a ‘wildly-popular’ referendum ginned up by the new regime in support of joining Russia, who then “joined” them, was used in Syria, in Crimea, and in the Donbas, now in the “New Peoples Republics of Russians in Ukraine”)…the same play worked in Belarus fairly recently, and currently active in Moldava/Transnitsia and in Kaliningrad/Lithuania.

Europe is under no illusion here: Puti and Russian imperialism must be stopped, now, or Russia will continue nibbling away at its neighbors incessantly - a constant source of strife, destabilization, & encroachment that will never end on its own, it can *only* be stopped. THE ONLY THING that has kept NATO out of the Ukraine action *this* much is wanting to avoid daring the paranoid bully of the kremLin to push the button. The thing is, Putin set it up wrong (for him). By waving that flag, he made sure Europe knew he is a clear and present danger to the safety and security of the continent: he can’t just send up a warning nuke. ANY nuclear action by Russia or Russian client-states would be met by a complete retaliatory response: once that candle is lit, it’s too late to blow it out.

The only thing conceivably worse would be a world completely dominated by the pervasive fear of annihilation, in which the successful extortionists get to do pretty much whatever they want.

So as I see it, Putin is committed to his own destruction and plans to take Russia down with him; the real question is what & where he takes down as collateral damage.

I find myself almost hoping for some actionable misstep on Russia’s part - some direct, unequivocal encroachment of NATO territorial sovereignty, or some fatal skirmish between Russian & NATO troops where Russia is *CLEARLY* out-of-bounds; the right opportunity & the right response could end Putin’s Ukrainian Vacation in days. *Almost* hoping.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2022)

that JS guy is just a russian laughable troll, that's all he/she is.......makes for a good chuckle once in a while


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> .........ewwww
> 
> 
> 
> ...


russians get what the fuck they get, i hope that soon they will dream of the days they could get moldy buns and bug legs, as they fucking all starve


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> .........ewwww
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll have a Big Rat and a double quarter cockroach with cheese and two McChokins


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’ll have a Big Rat and a double quarter cockroach with cheese and two McChokins


i'm not even asking what the apple pie are.........


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm not even asking what the apple pie are.........


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


>


is purple potato...


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> .........ewwww
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When in Rome. . . . .


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *NASAMS: Ukraine's new weapons system explained*
> 79,813 views Jun 30, 2022 Ukraine is set to receive a new weapons system in its conflict with Russia – the Norwegian Advanced Surface-to-Air Missile Systems or NASAMS. Designed to provide medium to long-range air defence against aircraft, cruise missiles or drones, NASAMS can fire short-range AIM-9X Sidewinder missiles plus the medium-range AIM-120 – identical to the missiles used on fighter aircraft. The weapons system is the same one used to defend the White House and Capitol Building in the US.


That thing just looks like it would fuck you up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2022)

Looks like they are worried about Pooties achieved bridge...and they should be.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544064544695369730


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2022)

air defence systems are working....


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 6, 2022)

ANC said:


> there is an eye for an eye part of me that wants to see Russia burn!


Especially when it's shit that belongs to you..for some reason I thought the world was past attacking another country and just make it theirs..thuggery en masse. Big Boss Putin looks as if a strong wind would knock little Hitler over.

I hope Ukraine starts to lob some things Russia's way..what could happen? that hasn't and don't say nuclear..he doesn't even know what the NIKITA is capable of it just might explode right in it's silo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2022)

we have a new person in the turret tossing event........






and one that did a Jack in the box.....






3rd or 4th place i'm thinking......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2022)

Fun fact : russian tanks are the only tanks in the world fitted with a altimeter.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Especially when it's shit that belongs to you..for some reason I thought the world was past attacking another country and just make it theirs..thuggery en masse. Big Boss Putin looks as if a strong wind would knock little Hitler over.
> 
> I hope Ukraine starts to lob some things Russia's way..what could happen? that hasn't and don't say nuclear..he doesn't even know what the NIKITA is capable of it just might explode right in it's silo.


nuclear


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2022)

__





Russian prisoners offered £2,800 and freedom if they serve in Ukraine - and come back alive






www.msn.com






is it me, or is Russia looking at the bottom of the barrel as it were???? going to the prisons? wait what??


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . The US is using NG tankers from the gulf coast to Europe in a day. . . . .


That is a ride I don't want to take. Can you imagine the wake?

U.S. LNG cargoes typically take about four weeks to reach destinations in Asia and two weeks to reach most ports in Europe. 



https://ajot.com/news/lng-vesselas-u-turn-to-u.k-from-hawaii-shows-draw-of-european-energy-crisis#:~:text=U.S.%20LNG%20cargoes%20typically%20take,reach%20most%20ports%20in%20Europe


.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2022)

injinji said:


> That is a ride I don't want to take. Can you imagine the wake?
> 
> U.S. LNG cargoes typically take about four weeks to reach destinations in Asia and two weeks to reach most ports in Europe.
> 
> ...


thanks for the article...nice read


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks for the article...nice read


Here is another good one I found while looking for the timing.









Shipping LNG to Europe: Pros, Cons for US Gulf Coast


Where some see a boost in US jobs and punishment for Russia, others see ecological risks




www.voanews.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2022)

injinji said:


> Here is another good one I found while looking for the timing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that is a good one, i can see what they are talking about, when BP went boom, it's destroyed the eco system from New Orleans all the way to freeport, basically killing the fishing industry, there is another con they didn't talk about....and that that same area is also pron the Hurricanes, one good one, basically stops NG industry and the oil industry for about a week or so.........


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544010465000521728


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah that is a good one, i can see what they are talking about, when BP went boom, it's destroyed the eco system from New Orleans all the way to freeport, basically killing the fishing industry, there is another con they didn't talk about....and that that same area is also pron the Hurricanes, one good one, basically stops NG industry and the oil industry for about a week or so.........


Here is a serious idea being developed by serious people that could change the entire energy picture in a few years. The idea is to drill deep boreholes next to existing power plants and use geothermal steam to run them. This was considered impractical, until this idea and technology came along. A large wind turbine could power it most of the time during the drilling. If people have investments in wind and solar this is something to keep an eye on, if it works, it could blindside a lot of things with cheap abundant power that has zero carbon emissions. It is something the oil companies could transition to, leverage their expertise and considerable capital. Drilling a few deep boreholes next to a shut down coal fired power plant might be profitable, especially if they bought that plant for a song and converted it from coal to geothermal.

[




*Why This Fusion Tech May Be a Geothermal Energy Breakthrough*


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is a serious idea being developed by serious people that could change the entire energy picture in a few years. The idea is to drill deep boreholes next to existing power plants and use geothermal steam to run them. This was considered impractical, until this idea and technology came along. A large wind turbine could power it most of the time during the drilling. If people have investments in wind and solar this is something to keep an eye on, if it works, it could blindside a lot of things with cheap abundant power that has zero carbon emissions. It is something the oil companies could transition to, leverage their expertise and considerable capital. Drilling a few deep boreholes next to a shut down coal fired power plant might be profitable, especially if they bought that plant for a song and converted it from coal to geothermal.
> 
> [
> 
> ...


that's the trick, it's gotta work, just like cold fusion....but but but oil companies don't wanna loose any $$$$.....

strange story, there was a guy in the vw world that actually ran a car with water...he actually took it from Cali all the way to DC on water.....we a few years later he got his patients and stuff, and some oil company was sniffing around...he had a meet and at that meeting who ever he was seeing poisoned him, and all his stuff disappeared including the patients.........oil companies wanna make money and they don't want anyone to get in way.....or it's the baba yaga


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2022)

injinji said:


> That is a ride I don't want to take. Can you imagine the wake?
> 
> U.S. LNG cargoes typically take about four weeks to reach destinations in Asia and two weeks to reach most ports in Europe.
> 
> ...


well, except that is fucking impossible...
its almost 6000 nautical miles from Galveston bay to Southhampton in England...
http://ports.com/sea-route/port-of-southampton,united-kingdom/port-of-galveston,united-states/
a boat would have to go 208 mile an hour to get there in 24 hours....
https://www.statista.com/statistics/1268217/average-speed-of-ships-by-ship-type/
most oil tankers travel under 10 NMPH or about 12 MPH, so even if they're going with their fastest ships, they are still limited to under 25 MPH, which would make the trip about 10 days. most ships would take 2.5 to 3 weeks


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2022)

https://www.polygraph.info/a/fact-check-russia-debt-default-is-more-serious-than-moscow-claims/31923579.html

I don't think putin will win in Ukraine, but even if he does, he's crippled the russian economy for decades to do it...Was it worth it? To hold land russians will never rest easy on for one second, waiting for their throats to get cut? Land that the Ukrainians will raid on a nightly basis, shell every day? Is it worth the continuation of the sanctions that are turning you into a nation of paupers? Is it worth the world wide hate you will earn as people start to go hungry because of your war of empire? Is it worth being revealed as the third rate military power you actually are? When will the price be too high? any sane person would have called it a loss after they lost more men in 4 months than they did in 10 years in Afghanistan...


----------



## printer (Jul 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that's the trick, it's gotta work, just like cold fusion....but but but oil companies don't wanna loose any $$$$.....
> 
> strange story, there was a guy in the vw world that actually ran a car with water...he actually took it from Cali all the way to DC on water.....we a few years later he got his patients and stuff, and some oil company was sniffing around...he had a meet and at that meeting who ever he was seeing poisoned him, and all his stuff disappeared including the patients.........oil companies wanna make money and they don't want anyone to get in way.....or it's the baba yaga


Sorry, just a fable. Physics has not shown how you can make a heat engin to run on water.


----------



## printer (Jul 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.polygraph.info/a/fact-check-russia-debt-default-is-more-serious-than-moscow-claims/31923579.html
> 
> I don't think putin will win in Ukraine, but even if he does, he's crippled the russian economy for decades to do it...Was it worth it? To hold land russians will never rest easy on for one second, waiting for their throats to get cut? Land that the Ukrainians will raid on a nightly basis, shell every day? Is it worth the continuation of the sanctions that are turning you into a nation of paupers? Is it worth the world wide hate you will earn as people start to go hungry because of your war of empire? Is it worth being revealed as the third rate military power you actually are? When will the price be too high? any sane person would have called it a loss after they lost more men in 4 months than they did in 10 years in Afghanistan...


Russian economy? They hardly have one other than raw materials. Mainly oil, gas and gold. With the increased prices they are pulling in more money than before the war. They are already bringing in goods that the sanctions stopped, they are smuggling things in from other countries. They do pay a higher price for them but Putin can blame the West.


----------



## topcat (Jul 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give the scum a gun and make the bugger fight
And be sure to have deserters shot on sight
If he dies we'll send a medal to his wife
Yes sir no sir. The Kinks


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544796100552450051


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2022)

printer said:


> Sorry, just a fable. Physics has not shown how you can make a heat engine to run on water.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2022)

printer said:


> Sorry, just a fable. Physics has not shown how you can make a heat engin to run on water.


no but it will run on hydrogen.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544780784355233794


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544682639646392321


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)

Pull the pin and very carefully close the contraption, it explains the delay when they drop it. The bomb enclosure is probably 3D printed and it can be dropped from most video drones. A larger drone carrying a dozen could fly along a trench line and rain these things down every few meters.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526572263998464002


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2022)

printer said:


> Russian economy? They hardly have one other than raw materials. Mainly oil, gas and gold. With the increased prices they are pulling in more money than before the war. They are already bringing in goods that the sanctions stopped, they are smuggling things in from other countries. They do pay a higher price for them but Putin can blame the West.


i couldn't give a fuck less who putin blames. if the russian people support him or not is moot, he will do what he's going to do no matter what they want. 
whether they win or not, they're pariahs, the "civilized" world won't have fuck all to do with russia, western companies won't return, western investors won't touch them, western tech companies won't sell to them, they're locked out of the world monetary system, and many countries are passing laws to get their hands on russias seized billions...not to mention the claims Ukraine will have after the war finally ends.
they want things to go back to normal now, so they can start rebuilding, aiming at their next innocent victims...but that ain't going to happen. if the war ended today, sanctions wouldn't end for months, maybe years, and the tech sanctions may never end...there will be no going back to normal for russia, NATO and the U.S. hasn't invested over 100 billion in Ukraine to let russia win, one way or another, they're going to keep on hurting for a good while.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)

The above fishbait bomb being dropped on a T62 tank, right through the drivers hatch using a regular commercial drone. Works with a variety of hand grenades, or can be jerry-rigged to.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544797070883684353


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544776470710685698


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544796100552450051


very nice, good to see that all of Australia isn't putin apologists...apparently just our resident bogan


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The above fishbait bomb being dropped on a T62 tank, right through the drivers hatch using a regular commercial drone. Works with a variety of hand grenades, or can be jerry-rigged to.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544797070883684353


It's in the hole....

Still not gonna beat the car one though


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544682639646392321


wow...so much stupid...they had an enemy rocket system and didn't use it? and they blew up a vehicle with 4 rockets on it from about 50 feet away?...HOW THE FUCK ARE THESE PEOPLE STILL ABLE TO FIGHT? has anyone tried publishing fake instructions for their weapons, telling them to point them at themselves? it might work, against this level of stupid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544776470710685698


going to be yet another long war.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> very nice, good to see that all of Australia isn't putin apologists...apparently just our resident bogan


Australia is actually the largest supplier to Ukraine after Nato countries. We always do our bit. Our PM was just there.
Eric Bana is a Bogan.




What's wrong with being a Bogan?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 7, 2022)

Looks like Putin's boy Boris is having a bad day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like Putin's boy Boris is having a bad day.


Putin doesn't like Boris, maybe some of the oligarchs did, Boris was a big Ukraine backer and the Kremlin is delighted. Boris is trying to hang on to power, but I don't think he will have any luck, they will need to drag him out kicking and screaming. If the Queen was younger she would have summoned him and personally kicked his ass out the palace door!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd agree and the first moment I got put on a Ukraine uniform or at least run. Fuck Putin.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Putin doesn't like Boris, maybe some of the oligarchs did, Boris was a big Ukraine backer and the Kremlin is delighted. Boris is trying to hang on to power, but I don't think he will have any luck, they will need to drag him out kicking and screaming. If the Queen was younger she would have summoned him and personally kicked his ass out the palace door!


She can manage a Royal 'get out' via Zoom then it goes black no goodbye, just like here.

He's speaking and being booed. I want to see rotted fruit and vegetables thrown.

BoJo Resigned!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 7, 2022)

*Humanity at risk if the West seeks to punish Russia over Ukraine, official warns*





Former President Dmitry Medvedev said on Telegram on Wednesday that he thought it was a “crazy” idea “to create tribunals or courts for the so-called investigation of Russia’s actions” in Ukraine.

Ekaterina Shtukina | Sputnik | Reuters

A top Russian official has warned that humanity could be at risk if the West tried to punish Russia for its actions in Ukraine, in response to U.S. calls for an international tribunal to prosecute potential war crimes in the country.
Former President Dmitry Medvedev, once known for his more liberal stance but now a decided hawk as the deputy secretary of Russia’s Security Council, said Wednesday on Telegram that he thought it was a “crazy” idea “to create tribunals or courts for the so-called investigation of Russia’s actions” in Ukraine.
“These proposals are not only legally void. The idea of punishing a country that has one of the largest nuclear potentials is absurd in itself. And potentially poses a threat to the existence of humanity.”
He said the U.S. had itself sown “chaos and devastation around the world under the guise of ‘true democracy’,” criticizing the U.S. for killing Native Americans, nuclear attacks on Japan and for taking part in wars in Iraq, Syria and Afghanistan.
At the end of his Telegram message, Medvedev referenced the Bible, saying that if the U.S. judges Russia it could face the wrath of God.
“The US and its useless stooges should remember the words of the Bible: ‘Judge not, lest you be judged; so that one day the great day of His wrath will not come to their house, and who can stand?,’” Medvedev said.
_— Holly Ellyatt_

these foul fuckers have the unmitigated gall to call on god?....to act like they have morals, let alone moral superiority?
fuck their nuclear weapons, they need to be ruined, brought down to where they will NEVER be able to attack another neighbor, brought down to where they will be a collection of states with no affiliation to each other, to where russia will be a chapter in future history books, "how one nation tried to hold the world ransom, and how that nation disappeared from the earth forever"

we need to start expanding SANCTIONS on ANYONE doing business with russia...do business with russia, then you do no business with the U.S., Canada, the E.U., or any NATO member...without exception.
and that includes any E.U. member still buying russian gas or oil...stop it, fucking now


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 7, 2022)

*Think tank says the West could help Ukraine source Soviet-era equipment from non-NATO countries*





Rescue operations underway after Russian missile attacks in Serhiivka district of Odessa, Ukraine which left at least 17 people dead and 31 injured on July 1, 2022.
Metin Aktas | Anadolu Agency | Getty Images
Ukraine requires sustained support from countries outside of NATO to provide sufficient Soviet-era arms and ammunition to continue its fight with Moscow, according to a new report by the Foundation for Defense of Democracies.
While the West should continue working to transition Ukraine to NATO-standard equipment, the report noted this will take time and training. For now, Ukraine is set to remain partially dependent on Soviet-standard equipment, the report said.
“Although Washington has scoured the stocks of NATO allies and the Pentagon has explored other potential options, an exhaustive search focusing on non-NATO countries reveals a robust supply of untapped Soviet- and Russian-made arms (and their attendant spare parts and ammunition) that Washington could help Kyiv expeditiously acquire,” said the report.
FDD, a nonpartisan, nonprofit research institute focusing on foreign policy and national security, identified more than 6,300 relevant systems from countries outside of NATO most likely to handover weapons to Ukraine. These countries were defined as those that voted in favor of Russian withdrawal from Ukraine at the U.N. General Assembly, voted to suspend Russia from the U.N. Human Rights Council or attended at least one meeting of the U.S.-organized Ukraine Defense Contact Group.
— _Natalie Tham_

there are millions of artillery shells, rockets, grenades, spare parts...all sitting, waiting...to kill orcs.
they need to get several groups working on that, get the shit bought up, and start delivering the most needed stuff first.
all that artillery sitting on the sidelines because they have no ammo for it, suddenly brought back into play? the russians would not like that one little bit, which means i fucking love it.


----------



## printer (Jul 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> no but it will run on hydrogen.....


But that is not running on water. Hydrogen has been used for experimental cars, the big problem is the infrastructure to get the hydrogen. Not a lot of filling stations. Propane is easier.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 7, 2022)

printer said:


> But that is not running on water. Hydrogen has been used for experimental cars, the big problem is the infrastructure to get the hydrogen. Not a lot of filling stations. Propane is easier.


the idea of either puts me off...gasoline is explosive enough, and it's not pressurized...driving around with a pressurized container of explosive gas seems like a very very bad idea to me

https://www.motorbiscuit.com/can-fuel-cell-vehicles-explode-like-hydrogen-bombs-on-wheels/
this ^ tries to reassure that since the chemical reaction is cold, hydrogen is safe...which was never my concern...my concern is what happens when you're in an accident? are those fuel cells designed to withstand a 50-60 mile an hour impact with another vehicle going the same speed? we're just supposed to take the auto industries word that this would be safe? the same people who brought you the audi 5000? the corvair? the yugo gv? the bmw isetta? the ford pinto?...we're supposed to take them at their word?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2022)

printer said:


> But that is not running on water. Hydrogen has been used for experimental cars, the big problem is the infrastructure to get the hydrogen. Not a lot of filling stations. Propane is easier.


The Newcomen engine (and every steam engine since) meets the definition. 

Now for a heat engine that _runs entirely on the energy already present in water_ (a verbose but necessary qualification) I suggest OTEC. 

It must be noted that OTEC runs on a density inversion ultimately driven by the sun.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2022)

printer said:


> But that is not running on water. Hydrogen has been used for experimental cars, the big problem is the infrastructure to get the hydrogen. Not a lot of filling stations. Propane is easier.


not when you make a car do electrolysis it doesn't, that splits the water (h20) from hydrogen (h) and oxygen (o2)..then the hydrogen is used to propel the car...o2 is the waste......

and i agree with the propane..i've seen that used


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the idea of either puts me off...gasoline is explosive enough, and it's not pressurized...driving around with a pressurized container of explosive gas seems like a very very bad idea to me


With the energy density of electrics reaching and exceeding that of thermite, I doubt they are safer than compressed hydrogen. Cf. the Tale of the Torching Tesla. 



https://www.autoevolution.com/news/new-tesla-fires-keep-popping-up-they-are-now-six-in-a-matter-of-days-189531.html


----------



## printer (Jul 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The Newcomen engine (and every steam engine since) meets the definition.
> 
> Now for a heat engine that _runs entirely on the energy already present in water_ (a verbose but necessary qualification) I suggest OTEC.
> 
> It must be noted that OTEC runs on a density inversion ultimately driven by the sun.


Uh, no. It does not run on water as a fuel. You could say our car engines run on oil that lubricates the engine (not the gas) if you say they run on water. A VW air cooled engine runs on oil, other than the gas that actually creates the power.

_not when you make a car do electrolysis it doesn't, that splits the water (h20) from hydrogen (h) and oxygen (o2)..then the hydrogen is used to propel the car...o2 is the waste......_

But what power source is used to split the water? As a kid I rigged up an electrolysis experiment at home. Still needed electricity to do it. Thee car would run on electricity as a power source to get down the road. If you do not recharge the batteries the car will go nowhere even if it has water to split.


----------



## printer (Jul 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> With the energy density of electrics reaching and exceeding that of thermite, I doubt they are safer than compressed hydrogen. Cf. the Tale of the Torching Tesla.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.autoevolution.com/news/new-tesla-fires-keep-popping-up-they-are-now-six-in-a-matter-of-days-189531.html


I was in a solar car race and one of the cars lit on fire. They do burn quickly but hydrogen goes boom.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> not when you make a car do electrolysis it doesn't, that splits the water (h20) from hydrogen (h) and oxygen (o2)..then the hydrogen is used to propel the car...o2 is the waste......
> 
> and i agree with the propane..i've seen that used


i don't think propane has enough potential energy to make a good fuel. i have driven a fork lift and a zamboni powered by propane, and the tanks don't last very long. you had to make sure you had a fresh tank on the zamboni before you started grooming the ice, or it would run out, and melt a big hole in the ice that took forever to refreeze...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think propane has enough potential energy to make a good fuel. i have driven a fork lift and a zamboni powered by propane, and the tanks don't last very long. you had to make sure you had a fresh tank on the zamboni before you started grooming the ice, or it would run out, and melt a big hole in the ice that took forever to refreeze...


imo propane is an iffy fuel.....i can be used though, for my thinking what for........like us said fork lift, zamboni, maybe it can be expanded to farm vehicles...tractors maybe or something else....idk


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2022)

printer said:


> Uh, no. It does not run on water as a fuel. You could say our car engines run on oil that lubricates the engine (not the gas) if you say they run on water. A VW air cooled engine runs on oil, other than the gas that actually creates the power.
> 
> _not when you make a car do electrolysis it doesn't, that splits the water (h20) from hydrogen (h) and oxygen (o2)..then the hydrogen is used to propel the car...o2 is the waste......_
> 
> But what power source is used to split the water? As a kid I rigged up an electrolysis experiment at home. Still needed electricity to do it. Thee car would run on electricity as a power source to get down the road. If you do not recharge the batteries the car will go nowhere even if it has water to split.


To me, “runs on” means the more generic “is needed for its operation”, which is why I posted. The original statement did not specify that water be the source of the energy … but could be the necessary transfer agent.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think propane has enough potential energy to make a good fuel. i have driven a fork lift and a zamboni powered by propane, and the tanks don't last very long. you had to make sure you had a fresh tank on the zamboni before you started grooming the ice, or it would run out, and melt a big hole in the ice that took forever to refreeze...


better than bioethanol which
1) is stupid wasteful land use promoted by big ag
2) is 2/5 by mass dead weight


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 7, 2022)

https://www.newsweek.com/russia-state-tv-reinstate-donald-trump-president-us-1721905

are the russians drinking their own kool-aid?
do they really have the time and resources right now to try to meddle in our affairs again?
i would imagine that they would have anyone capable working to defend their own systems from the horde of hackers who are constantly trying to shut them down.
Haven't heard anything from "Anonymous" since March, wonder what they've been up to?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2022)

Zelensky Says Western Weapons Finally Working 'Powerfully' on Front Lines


"Finally it is felt that the Western artillery—the weapons we received from our partners—started working very powerfully," Zelensky said on Wednesday night.




www.newsweek.com





nice to hear........


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2022)

yeah...hmmm that one way to spead your propoganda......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544770291829710848


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/russia-state-tv-reinstate-donald-trump-president-us-1721905
> 
> are the russians drinking their own kool-aid?
> do they really have the time and resources right now to try to meddle in our affairs again?
> ...


usually they will post things on they're twitter account on what they are doing......

well least we know now who colluding with who.......go figure


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2022)

*NO MORE RESTRAINT, UKRAINE WILL BLOW UP PRECIOUS RUSSIAN CRIMEAN BRIDGE || 2022*


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> better than bioethanol which
> 1) is stupid wasteful land use promoted by big ag
> 2) is 2/5 by mass dead weight


My work van in the 80’s ran on propane and worked ok. I don’t recall any issues. We had a few, they were kind of a thing, lots of cabs ran propane here as well.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 7, 2022)

The German Type 212 class Submarine runs a Siemens proton exchange membrane compressed hydrogen fuel cells








Type 212 submarine - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org










__





Hydrogen | Future technologies and innovation | Siemens Energy Global


Hydrogen for energy: The opportunities offered by green hydrogen are enormous. As a CO₂-free, clean energy carrier suitable for storage, transmission, re-electrification and direct use. Clean power and Power-to-X solutions are key to successful long-term decarbonization.




www.siemens-energy.com


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think propane has enough potential energy to make a good fuel. i have driven a fork lift and a zamboni powered by propane, and the tanks don't last very long. you had to make sure you had a fresh tank on the zamboni before you started grooming the ice, or it would run out, and melt a big hole in the ice that took forever to refreeze...


Australia had a federally funded scheme about a decade ago where the gov would subsidize a petrol car to be converted to Gas. They seem to work well until they get older. Most taxis and buses in Australian cities run on gas.








Car owners to earn $1000 for converting to LPG







www.smh.com.au













Autogas: The Forgotten Fuel (LPG Conversions & LPG Cars) - Elgas


Why it seems that Australians are ignoring LPG powered vehicles while the world is getting on-board. We listed down reasons why we should rethink this.




www.elgas.com.au





We have a local shipping company using Gas powered ships. They have this one and another being built.


----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2022)

Kremlin warns it is using only ‘small portion’ of potential; fears of Sievierodonetsk humanitarian disaster – as it happened


Vladimir Putin dares west to beat Russia on battlefield; Serhai Haidai says Sievierodonetsk ‘is on the verge of a humanitarian disaster’




www.theguardian.com


----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2022)

Putin claims Russia has barely started campaign in Ukraine


Russian president dares the west to try to win on the battlefield and says chances of talks growing dimmer




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Horselover fat (Jul 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> not when you make a car do electrolysis it doesn't, that splits the water (h20) from hydrogen (h) and oxygen (o2)..then the hydrogen is used to propel the car...o2 is the waste......



The problem with hydrogen is how much energy is wasted. We need electricity to produce hydrogen with electrolysis. Electrolysis wastes half of the energy and then fuel cells waste about half again when converting hydrogen into electricity for the electric motor (combustion engine would be even more wasteful). So we waste about 75% of the original electricity when could have just used the electricity to power the car instead.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 8, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> The problem with hydrogen is how much energy is wasted. We need electricity to produce hydrogen with electrolysis. Electrolysis wastes half of the energy and then fuel cells waste about half again when converting hydrogen into electricity for the electric motor (combustion engine would be even more wasteful). So we waste about 75% of the original electricity when could have just used the electricity to power the car instead.


That's the conundrum the wastage of energy to produce.
To make it viable we need green energy to make it and an abundance of green energy. Start ups are happening and Hydrogen does have a lot of advantages over battery.
it's certainly a future energy supplement. Perhaps more for commercial and industrial uses?? I may of saw something about Toyota mass producing a Hydrogen powered car? Don't quote me on that one.

Edit: https://www.toyota.com/mirai/ Free fuel for 6 years...


Any new building anywhere in the 1st world should be mandated to have double glazing , insolation, water tanks and solar panels. And it should of been done 10 years ago.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

ANC said:


> Putin claims Russia has barely started campaign in Ukraine
> 
> 
> Russian president dares the west to try to win on the battlefield and says chances of talks growing dimmer
> ...


Looks like Vlad is about finished, whatever he says, the opposite is true. 

If they are doing so well, why are they taking munitions and equipment from Belarus, throwing in obsolete T62 tanks and having serious trouble with morale and finding enough manpower. Meanwhile the Ukrainians are transitioning to better NATO arms and they are arriving continuously, along with freshly trained and equipped troops. They are striking deep into Russian held territory now with long range artillery and HIMARS, destroying Russian forward ammo dumps, fuel, artillery and C&C. The Russians have few trucks and this will increase the strain on them considerably and reduce the flow of supplies to the Russian front. Because it is summer and the Russians have so few troops for such vast areas, Ukrainian special forces and partisans, using mines and IEDs are creating havoc with logistics in the Russian rear too.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like Vlad is about finished, whatever he says, the opposite is true.
> 
> If they are doing so well, why are they taking munitions and equipment from Belarus, throwing in obsolete T62 tanks and having serious trouble with morale and finding enough manpower. Meanwhile the Ukrainians are transitioning to better NATO arms and they are arriving continuously, along with freshly trained and equipped troops. They are striking deep into Russian held territory now with long range artillery and HIMARS, destroying Russian forward ammo dumps, fuel, artillery and C&C. The Russians have few trucks and this will increase the strain on them considerably and reduce the flow of supplies to the Russian front. Because it is summer and the Russians have so few troops for such vast areas, Ukrainian special forces and partisans, using mines and IEDs are creating havoc with logistics in the Russian rear too.


It certainly seems to have bogged down. Seems wise to use up old tanks and munitions first. I wonder what winter will bring. 

How long do you think this war will go on for?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 8, 2022)

Lavrov leaves G20 summit due to boycott, - Der Spiegel. The foreign ministers of the G20 countries at the Indonesian summit decided to ignore Lavrov. First, the diplomats refused to take a photo with him, and then the ministers of the G7 countries missed the official dinner. 

They ghosted him lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> It certainly seems to have bogged down. Seems wise to use up old tanks and munitions first. I wonder what winter will bring.
> 
> How long do you think this war will go on for?


It depends on how much support we give to the Ukrainians, there are certain advantages for them, America and the eastern Europeans, for a longer war. I keeps Russia under the sanctions shithouse longer and every day the war goes on the deeper the damage to the Russian economy. Also they want to destroy the Russian army and Russia's ability to project power onto it's neighbors, they are an imperial power that needs to be reigned in. The destruction of the Russian army and the depletion of it's irreplaceable munitions and equipment is the only long term security for Ukraine.

It could be over late this fall, if the Russian army collapses, you will know the tide has turned when the bridge at Kerch linking Russia to Crimea is destroyed. Right now the Russians are attacking and when they are attacking they are getting chewed up, especially lately, now that the Ukrainians can outrange them, have counter battery radars and many times more drones to find targets and direct fire. Also, the Ukrainians have night vision equipment and can operate at night, the Russians can't, owning the night is important in war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

*How Ukrainians meddle with the Russian logistics | Military Mind | TVP World*
16,090 views Jul 7, 2022 Host Jonasz Rewiński takes a closer look at the issue of Russian logistics in Ukraine.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 8, 2022)

ANC said:


> Putin claims Russia has barely started campaign in Ukraine
> 
> 
> Russian president dares the west to try to win on the battlefield and says chances of talks growing dimmer
> ...


putin is so full of horseshit that he must drink it by the bucket...
they're calling fat fucking retired generals up because they've lost everyone else, they're calling up kids, they're pulling out antiquated soviet era weapons because they just want to clean up those old warehouses... 
putin has many things in common with trump, an inability to shut his mouth, an inability to tell the truth, the callous disregard of human worth that allows him to use his own countries young men to advance his brutal political ambitions...separated at birth? did they both have the same sow pig for a mother?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> putin is so full of horseshit that he must drink it by the bucket...
> they're calling fat fucking retired generals up because they've lost everyone else, they're calling up kids, they're pulling out antiquated soviet era weapons because they just want to clean up those old warehouses...
> putin has many things in common with trump, an inability to shut his mouth, an inability to tell the truth, the callous disregard of human worth that allows him to use his own countries young men to advance his brutal political ambitions...separated at birth? did they both have the same sow pig for a mother?


You missed the best part- someone posted yesterday..prisoners


----------



## injinji (Jul 8, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> . . . . . . . . . . How long do you think this war will go on for?


The first phase was from 2014 to 2022. So eight more years is not out of the question.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)

lock up your own men, since they refused to fight......yeah that's the way to win a war.....









Multiple Russian Soldiers Detained for Refusing to Fight in Putin's War


The servicemen were locked up after they refused to continue to participate in the invasion of Ukraine and tried to terminate their contracts, their lawyer said.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)

Lushenko, being played again.....those will become legit targets









Belarus Gives Russia Control of Airfield Less Than 20 Miles From Ukraine


Vladimir Putin has said "unprecedented sanctions" and "political pressure from the collective West" have pushed Russia and Belarus toward unification.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> *Humanity at risk if the West seeks to punish Russia over Ukraine, official warns*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Official Warns!"..I really wish Media would be less soothsaying on 'Humanity' as a whole. They know nothing of the future.

Next.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Lushenko, being played again.....those will become legit targets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He recently gave the Russians all of Belarus's reserve equipment and munitions for the war in Ukraine, they are practically defenseless. Looks like Vlad's bottomless pit of munitions and equipment might be running dry, they've been using stuff that was stored for 50 years. At the rate they've been firing shit and basically tilling the ground in front of their troops, they must have gone through millions of artillery rounds and used up much of their reserves of rockets. Much of this shit was from the cold war and dates from the 70's and 80's are common on artillery round boxes.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *NO MORE RESTRAINT, UKRAINE WILL BLOW UP PRECIOUS RUSSIAN CRIMEAN BRIDGE || 2022*


Do it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He recently gave the Russians all of Belarus's reserve equipment and munitions for the war in Ukraine, they are practically defenseless. Looks like Vlad's bottomless pit of munitions and equipment might be running dry, they've been using stuff that was stored for 50 years. At the rate they've been firing shit and basically tilling the ground in front of their troops, they must have gone through millions of artillery rounds and used up much of their reserves of rockets. Much of this shit was from the cold war and dates from the 70's and 80's are common on artillery round boxes.


yeah it seems he's really reaching from what i've been reading. Concripts out of the prisons, and running out of munitions....and he's say "he just getting started" i call BS........


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 8, 2022)

Got to wonder how that is going over in Belarus that their nation is just being handed over to Russia?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah it seems he's really reaching from what i've been reading. Concripts out of the prisons, and running out of munitions....and he's say "he just getting started" i call BS........


Yeah I saw the convict thing, won't be much different than the pack of criminals they have there already, they will be just cannon fodder anyway. It looks like they are getting worn down enough and blead white enough for the Ukrainians to make some moves. I was hoping for a sudden attack with overwhelming force along the front somewhere and they are saving up for it and moving units around. However they seem to be using it primarily on Russian logistics to drive their main bases farther back from the front. This will put a strain on their already overstretched trucks making fewer trips to the front a day and by traveling longer distances over poorly guarded roads, they are vulnerable to partisan attacks with mines and IED's. Fewer trips, fewer supplies to the front, increased risk and fuel consumption, equals a weaker fighting front.

I imagine the Ukrainians are now destroying or moving any trucks or tractors that could be used by the Russians as they advance. They will need to use confiscated Russian civilian trucks and are now, I think Russian trucks are a hot item for partisans and special forces and an IED is a pretty low risk way of destroying them from miles away. So the Ukrainians appear to be spreading out the HIMARS on to different fronts, picking off their ammo dumps which drones and on the ground intelligence can spot. The further back the ammo dump the bigger the bang and getting the ones at rail yards and sidings are the biggest bangs of all. Once they are weakened enough and the Ukrainians get enough shit and their shit together they will attack, punch trough their defenses and roll along their rear to their main supply hubs.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Lushenko, being played again.....those will become legit targets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more like putin has pushed belarus towards unification, with the barrel of a gun


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah it seems he's really reaching from what i've been reading. Concripts out of the prisons, and running out of munitions....and he's say "he just getting started" i call BS........


Not well, the rail workers are hostile and the Russians have large internal security forces there to keep a lid on things after a couple of stolen elections and mass protests. The army won't go to Ukraine, that would trigger a mutiny or coup, they already refused to go. They get a lot more western Russian language broadcast TV and radio coming from 3 different directions, than the Russians do and know much more of the truth. The Poles would love an excuse for regime change there and I suspect they are funding the very well equipped Belarussians fighting for Ukraine, a future revolutionary force. Belarus is the next domino to fall IMHO and when Ukraine gets Russia off their back, they and Poland might see about regime change in Belarus. If the Ukrainians destroy his army in Ukraine, there won't be much of it left, since he has 85% of his ground combat power there now and it is getting chewed to pieces.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Lushenko, being played again.....those will become legit targets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they have weapons now that will reach that base easily...let the russians kit it up nice, get all their planes in place, get a big ammo dump built up, a fuel depot for the planes, then blow the motherfucking place off the face of the earth...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> more like putin has pushed belarus towards unification, with the barrel of a gun


that i will agree with, and Lush isn't the leader, he took the country...the real leader is a woman held up in Lithuania, she's the one that won the election he stole...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they have weapons now that will reach that base easily...let the russians kit it up nice, get all their planes in place, get a big ammo dump built up, a fuel depot for the planes, then blow the motherfucking place off the face of the earth...


Oh I'm sure there are plans for regime change in some people's minds, once they have a coup or revolution, they would be immediately recognized and supported by both countries, rail bridges to Russia would be blown and they would secure the place pretty quickly with the population with them.

I keep coming back to oil and gas, well there is gas in Belarus too and pipelines from Russia pass right over their gas fields too. Belarus could be rich, but Russia keeps it poor, would be a major selling point, nothing motivates ya like someone fucking you for decades. Both Belarus and Ukraine could be wealthy countries fairly quickly, if they got Russia off their backs. Selling that idea to the people of Belarus might create some political movement, even among the movers and shakers there who would hope to cash in. It would mean both energy and military security for the Poles with Ukraine and Belarus both wealthy and in a defensive military alliance allied with NATO and as EU members.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)

here is the Belarus reddit thread, not much chatter......









r/belarus


r/belarus: Беларусь | Belarus




www.reddit.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)

so u tried to get into the Belarus Legion huh....haha you faled......thanks anonymous for hacking that data base


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541378510865956867


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> so u tried to get into the Belarus Legion huh....haha you faled......thanks anonymous for hacking that data base
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541378510865956867


Vlad opened up a real can of worms with this war, there are a ton of western intelligence agencies working the region now and Ukraine has a lot of Vlad's many enemies from inside and outside his empire fighting there now. Ukrainian intelligence knows them all and must be like a traffic director or a dating service for allied intelligence agencies. Those who want to stir up shit inside Russian and Belarus or establish networks deep inside Russia. Many Ukrainians can operate freely inside Russia and speak perfect Russian, with supplied cash and paying bribes for anything they need they could do a lot of damage and perhaps are. A million ruble bribe would be hard for some sentry to pass up for turning a blind eye as a truck load of explosives' is driven out of an army base late at night. Warehouses are easy to rent and diesel fuel and fertilizer easy to acquire with cold hard cash. They could even put a tanker car of ANFO on a train to Crimea from deep in Russia, set off by GPS as it crosses the Kerch bridge, 50 tons of ANFO would take out both the rail and road bridges.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad opened up a real can of worms with this war, there are a ton of western intelligence agencies working the region now and Ukraine has a lot of Vlad's many enemies from inside and outside his empire fighting there now. Ukrainian intelligence knows them all and must be like a traffic director or a dating service for allied intelligence agencies. Those who want to stir up shit inside Russian and Belarus or establish networks deep inside Russia. Many Ukrainians can operate freely inside Russia and speak perfect Russian, with supplied cash and paying bribes for anything they need they could do a lot of damage and perhaps are. A million ruble bribe would be hard for some sentry to pass up for turning a blind eye as a truck load of explosives' is driven out of an army base late at night. Warehouses are easy to rent and diesel fuel and fertilizer easy to acquire with cold hard cash. They could even put a tanker car of ANFO on a train to Crimea from deep in Russia, set off by GPS as it crosses the Kerch bridge, 50 tons of ANFO would take out both the rail and road bridges.


vlad did open a can of worms, that i will agree with........now everyone is gunning for them and him


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> so u tried to get into the Belarus Legion huh....haha you faled......thanks anonymous for hacking that data base
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541378510865956867


and they would have gotten away with it, too, if not for those Anonymous kids and their pesky dog....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 8, 2022)

i have to wonder what is stopping Ukraine from capping off those pipelines that run out of russia into Ukraine?
or diverting them to new pipelines that go where the Ukrainians want them to go?
suppose the Germans are making the Ukrainians leave them alone, or else they lose support from Germany?
because i would have shut those fuckers down on day two of the war...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and they would have gotten away with it, too, if not for those Anonymous kids and their pesky dog....


gotta love those guys and gals....


----------



## Horselover fat (Jul 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Lushenko, being played again.....


He's so dumb he plays himself.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> He's so dumb he plays himself.


this is true....and he's a putin stooge too, and a illagitimate ruler, one day i hope i see Belarus free of that man.....


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jul 8, 2022)

Watching the interviewer laugh in Lukashenko's face for the entire segment was worth the watch!


----------



## Horselover fat (Jul 8, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Watching the interviewer laugh in Lukashenko's face for the entire segment was worth the watch!


At first he thinks Lukashenka is joking, but slowly realizes he isn't joking at all.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jul 8, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> At first he thinks Lukashenka is joking, but slowly realizes he isn't joking at all.


And seems to start laughing harder when he realizes Lukashenko was indeed serious


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 8, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> And seems to start laughing harder when he realizes Lukashenko was indeed serious


me too


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)

can we mark him down as one of the dumbess authortarian ruler?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> can we mark him down as one of the dumbess authortarian ruler?


thing is, they all qualify in different ways...how do you pick a king of the fools?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thing is, they all qualify in different ways...how do you pick a king of the fools?


gotta go point....gonna have to work on that.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

*NEW UKRANIAN TACTICS: RUSSIA’N AMMUNITION DEPOTS ARE BLOWING UP ALL OVER UKRAINE || 2022*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

Denys here says Ukraine has around 700,000 regular soldiers and the rest are reserves, special forces, militias and border police totaling 1 million men under arms, or so says the Ukrainian minister of defense. The Russians have 70,000 combat troops in Ukraine plus those dragooned from the LPR and DPR. That would give the Ukrainians a ten to one advantage with regular troops, the Russians are running low on ammo and their logistics are getting hammered by MLRS and other long range shit, including drones. Get rid of the Russian artillery in a sector by either destroying the guns and their ammo and they could blow right through the Russian defenses, or what was left of them. They must be waiting on more hardware, because they have plenty of troops now, destroy the Russian logistical support to their front and weaken it even more. Strike deep enough into their rear at fuel or munitions and it could create a systemic issue across many BTGs and lead to a collapse.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Update from Ukraine | Big Bang is coming soon*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

Occupiers are hysterical at number of killed and wounded russian soldiers
38,726 views Jul 8, 2022 The invaders dream of returning home alive. And the Armed Forces of Ukraine make the ruscists get nervous breakdowns and a desire for treatment.

The occupier, stationed in Kherson region, tells about this in a conversation intercepted by the SSU.

‘This is for life, I’m sick. Do you know how many corpses I’ve seen? Without a head, without legs, without a body, without anything, just those who come in ‘zinc’ [coffins]. They just collect them, drop parts, pieces. It’s dark, I’ll never recover from this,’ the invader says.

He no longer can imagine what it is like to live an ordinary life in a peaceful city. If he returns, he plans to visit churches and monasteries. But is it possible to atone for those sins and atrocities that the ruscists commit in Ukraine?

The SSU reminds that russian soldiers have a reliable way to save their lives. Hotline 2402 works for all occupiers who want to surrender.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

*How is Ukraine getting Western weapons to the frontline?*
18,181 views Jul 8, 2022 Western military equipment worth billions of dollars has been sent to Ukraine since the Russian invasion began in February, and Forces News has the breakdown on its journey. There's a huge, ongoing logistics operation to ensure tanks, artillery, Multiple Launch Rocket Systems (MLRS), ammunition and other stores end up in the correct hands. Retired Lieutenant Colonel Glen Grant, from Riga Business School, explains how much of it is taken by reception organisations and brought across the Polish border.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

*Russia's T-72 Tank Has a Crucial Vulnerability, Complicating Moscow’s Ukraine War | WSJ*
426,594 views Jul 6, 2022 Many Russian tanks have a design feature that leads to an explosion and blows off the top. The ongoing war in Ukraine has put this vulnerability and the future of one of the world’s most popular tanks, the T-72, on public display.


----------



## printer (Jul 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have to wonder what is stopping Ukraine from capping off those pipelines that run out of russia into Ukraine?
> or diverting them to new pipelines that go where the Ukrainians want them to go?
> suppose the Germans are making the Ukrainians leave them alone, or else they lose support from Germany?
> because i would have shut those fuckers down on day two of the war...


As soon as Ukraine diverts the gas Russia will stop the pumps. Actually Russia is showing Europe by having simultaneous routine maintenance shutdowns stopping the gas flow telling Europe this could happen in the winter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

*Shocking Russian Military Corruption Exposed*
674,899 views Jul 5, 2022 From the lowest level officers to the highest levels of government the corruption in the Russian military is a problem. Exactly how big of a problem is up for debate.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 9, 2022)

printer said:


> As soon as Ukraine diverts the gas Russia will stop the pumps. Actually Russia is showing Europe by having simultaneous routine maintenance shutdowns stopping the gas flow telling Europe this could happen in the winter.


I'm surprised Russia hasn't shut the taps already. European countries are supplying the country they are invading, they don't have to supply those countries with gas.
Russia must still be supplying for political reasons.


----------



## ANC (Jul 9, 2022)

Russia-Ukraine war: Moscow politician gets 7 years for denouncing war


Councillor Alexei Gorinov gets reportedly the first jail term under a law criminalising dissent.



www.bbc.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2022)

The U.S. has identified at least 18 sites set up by Russia to detain and forcibly deport Ukrainian civilians to Russia. Moscow appeared to have made preparations for the so-called filtration camps even before its forces invaded Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2022)

*Ukraine War: UK training thousands of Ukrainian recruits in England*
68,949 views Jul 9, 2022 Sky's Deborah Haynes reports from North West England where thousands of Ukrainian recruits are being trained by British soldiers.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2022)

printer said:


> As soon as Ukraine diverts the gas Russia will stop the pumps. Actually Russia is showing Europe by having simultaneous routine maintenance shutdowns stopping the gas flow telling Europe this could happen in the winter.


well, that was kind of what i was going for...no matter who shuts them down, that's money that isn't flowing into russia to buy more bullets and artillery shells to kill Ukrainians with


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The U.S. has identified at least 18 sites set up by Russia to detain and forcibly deport Ukrainian civilians to Russia. Moscow appeared to have made preparations for the so-called filtration camps even before its forces invaded Ukraine.


i'm not even slightly surprised...they're fucking evil pieces of shit that want to rule the entire world...they're just too motherfucking stupid to realize the rest of the goddamn world hates their fucking guts, even their "allies" china, cuba and venezuala can't fucking stand them, they just use them to get what they want, the smaller ones gambling that physical distance will protect them when russia tries to subsume them as well


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 9, 2022)

Look at Russian "Mob mentality" and see what the MAGA will eventuate into. Trump wanted to make America into a Russian like kleptocracy. And the DOJ is still dithering about, without DOING anything about it.

The western governments should seize the Russian funds in the west and give it to Ukrain for damages. Oligarchs loosing ~$10 billion USD overnight will cause Putin to "Fall down the Stairs" and die from a self inflicted neck breaking.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> Look at Russian "Mob mentality" and see what the MAGA will eventuate into. Trump wanted to make America into a Russian like kleptocracy. And the DOJ is still dithering about, without DOING anything about it.
> 
> The western governments should seize the Russian funds in the west and give it to Ukrain for damages. Oligarchs loosing ~$10 billion USD overnight will cause Putin to "Fall down the Stairs" and die from a self inflicted neck breaking.


They would lose a lot more than 10 billion bucks, more like hundreds of billions or even a trillion or more, if they got serious. The Russian's stole from home and stashed it abroad, never reinvested it in their own country, turned it into dollars and kept it outside the country. Many of the yachts we hear about are mobile mansions, outside Russia, but their plan never worked out, they were a plan B in case Vlad turned on them, but they never counted on war and getting hammered by international sanctions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | They Lost Supplies | Himars Rules*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2022)

*American #HIMARS in #Ukraine gets grudging respect from #Russian !*

_Ukraine will have 8 more HIMARS for a total of 12 by July 15. These don't include the 6 MLRS M270 being supplied by the UK/ Netherlands. We should see a significant increase in the ferocity of destruction on Russian logistics in the coming weeks which will slowly turn the tide of the war in Ukraine's favor. The US will probably continue to supply additional HIMARS with each weapons package._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2022)

*How Many Artillery Shells Does Russia Have Left?*


_Jim Sackman Business Coaching
3 hours ago
The bigger issue is likely to be barrel life of the artillery. They have lots of stocks, but quality of that might be a problem. Also, many stocks are 122mm. These are not really used in active units and there may be low stockpiles of 122mm ammo. Anyway, Russia builds all of its barrels in a single factory as I understand it. There are western machine tools there that are required to build new barrels and who knows the state of those. So, this is also something to keep an eye on._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not even slightly surprised...they're fucking evil pieces of shit that want to rule the entire world...they're just too motherfucking stupid to realize the rest of the goddamn world hates their fucking guts, even their "allies" china, cuba and venezuala can't fucking stand them, they just use them to get what they want, the smaller ones gambling that physical distance will protect them when russia tries to subsume them as well


They won't get out from under sanctions until the Ukrainians are released and no peace agreement would be possible. Something else for Germany and France to think about if they wanna suck Vlad's ass for gas and peace at any price. Joe is getting antsy about reelection so getting Russia off the table and improving economic conditions is looking increasingly likely. Russia has committed enough, used up enough and lost enough troops and equipment, it might be soon time for Russia to be kicked out of Ukraine. They should be destroyed, driven to the borders and shelled on their own side as they run. Capture as many in Crimea as possible and exchange them for Ukrainians and force them to destroy or leave all the equipment they have there and in the south.

China might cause shit in Taiwan, hard to believe they would be so fucking stupid though. So it might be time to kick Russia's ass, end this shit and develop Ukraine as an energy, economic and military regional super power. One that can deal with the remnants of the Russian army by itself and be allied with NATO and others in the region. Like at the end of the second world war, Uncle Sam wanted the troops out of Europe and headed for Japan. One way to do that was to rapidly rearm the French and other allied free Europeans to build them up as a counter balance to Russia after a time, the French were most eager and motivated!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2022)

*DESPERATE PUTIN IS LOOKING FOR NEW SOLDIERS TO REPLACE HIS DEVASTATED ARMY || 2022*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2022)

*Fareed's take: The West risks failure in Ukraine*
13,906 views Jul 10, 2022 Fareed argues the West's strategy in Ukraine is at risk of failing — and that Kyiv's supporters must take more urgent action and prioritize military support for Ukraine over economic pressure on Russia.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukraine and Russia participate in first prisoners of war exchange*
> The General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine announced Thursday that the swap occurred after it was ordered by Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky, according to the Ukrainian Volunteer Journalists Initiative.
> 
> Iryna Vereshchuk, deputy prime minister and minister for reintegration of the temporarily occupied territories of Ukraine, said 10 Ukrainian soldiers were released and 10 Russian soldiers were given back to their country.
> ...


Prisoners in many ways of war..you would think that Otto Warmbier coming home brain dead from North Korea would make others think twice about 'know before you go'. Personally, with things as they are you shouldn't be going at all..you risk your freedom every time you leave.









Otto Warmbier - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





I'm looking at you BG.


----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## dannymounton (Jul 10, 2022)

Ukraine


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Lukashenko said he gave their weapons to Russia, what would they attack Poland with? What country gives up it's reserves of military supplies and equipment to Russia? If Vlad has so much shit stashed away, why is he cleaning out the military supplies from Belarus and using junk from storage? They are suppose to be the defense against NATO, they wouldn't fight in Ukraine, so Putin took their equipment and ammo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2022)

The US army base training Ukrainian fighters


American style training at Fort Leavenworth stands in contrast to Soviet-style military education.



www.bbc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546049511101005824


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546213933530349570


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545906810162479110


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546213847618437122


----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Lukashenko said he gave their weapons to Russia, what would they attack Poland with? What country gives up it's reserves of military supplies and equipment to Russia? If Vlad has so much shit stashed away, why is he cleaning out the military supplies from Belarus and using junk from storage? They are suppose to be the defense against NATO, they wouldn't fight in Ukraine, so Putin took their equipment and ammo.


Because Belarus has it, Putin will take it. Russia would sell it's mother then take yours. I'm not certain what you call that concept. Even those here in the US it's not easy to be nice to them..made a deal with one building manager who was annoying and made me give him the kitchen sink before he signed then after he asked what else could he have or the deal was off. "let me know if you wish to move forward with what you authorized only'. And I got up to leave when he breaks out in laughter 'we are all friends don't be so serious'..'you are in the US and it's an insult have a great day'. And I left.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I'm not certain what you call that concept.


capitalism.....


----------



## printer (Jul 11, 2022)

*Russia's Ally Belarus' Lukashenko Faces Wrath Of Own Military For Involvement In War*
Fifth brigade of the Special Forces, in an open letter to Lukashenko, warned against sending troops to fight Ukrain labelling move as "pure suicide."
Putin's steadfast ally, Belarusian President Alexander Lukashenko has been witnessing increasing opposition from his own military forces for his stance in the ongoing Ukrainian war, the Express reported as it obtained a joint letter written by top military officers addressed to Lukashenko, Saturday. Russia's ally Belarus may be facing an internal military revolt against their leader, the paper revealed, adding that officers have voiced contradiction against Lukashenko's plans of sending Belarusian military to fight Ukraine. 

Senior officers from the fifth brigade of the Special Forces, in an open letter to Lukashenko, have warned against such a move labelling the decision of involving in the Ukrainian conflict as a "pure suicide," according to Express. "By entering the war against Ukraine, Belarus will be evicted from the community of civilized states and will be an international outcast for many years to come," the military officers wrote in the letter seen by the paper. 

"At the present moment officers from the fifth brigade of the Special Forces have observed the most serious infringement of Clause One of the Belarus Constitution by Russia's highest political leadership," the letter read. "According to this Clause, the Belarus Republic maintains supremacy and full authority on its own territory," it continued. 

Authoritative Belarusian President Lukashenko had earlier held a meeting with Russian Foreign Affairs Minister Sergey Lavrov in Minsk, and had pledged support in the ongoing aggression in Ukraine. In a shocking suggestion, Lukashenko had asked its ally Russia to get ready to deploy 'nuclear weapons' to counter the Western nations' acts of global hegemony. “We have not done it yet. But we have to be ready,” Lukashenko said, lambasting the West for conducting nuclear drills to subvert Russia and Belarus. Speaking alongside Lavrov, Lukashenko had accused the West of a bias, stressing that "we have to defend ourselves." Russia's foreign minister agreed that these types of nuclear drills are in violation of the international Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty of 1968. 

Belarusian leader had also told the reporters in Minsk that his regime will continue to lend active support to Russia in its "fight against Nazism," adding that Minsk remains steadfast with "fraternal Russia," Express reported. In response to their leader's plans, military of Belarus has accused the Russian President of "destroying" their sovereignty and dragging the ally nation into the conflict. According to the letter cited, they reiterated that the "two countries had always enjoyed friendly relations and denounced the Kremlin's war as 'totally unprovoked".








Russia's ally Belarus' Lukashenko faces wrath of own military for involvement in war


Fifth brigade of the Special Forces, in an open letter to Lukashenko, warned against sending troops to fight Ukrain labelling move as "pure suicide."




www.republicworld.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

*Belarus military ‘reluctant’ to fight Ukraine | Askold Krushelnycky*
38,312 views Jul 11, 2022 “His military have been reluctant to take a direct part in the fighting. But the Belarusian president keeps promising that he will get more involved in the fighting.” The Sunday Times foreign correspondent Askold Krushelnycky talks to Chloe Tilley and Calum Macdonald about the Belarusian attitude towards the Ukraine Russia war.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> capitalism.....


I call it the Russian Grift..God forbid you have something they want and will beat a dead horse to get it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Belarus military ‘reluctant’ to fight Ukraine | Askold Krushelnycky*
> 38,312 views Jul 11, 2022 “His military have been reluctant to take a direct part in the fighting. But the Belarusian president keeps promising that he will get more involved in the fighting.” The Sunday Times foreign correspondent Askold Krushelnycky talks to Chloe Tilley and Calum Macdonald about the Belarusian attitude towards the Ukraine Russia war.


When an ill dictator is calling the shots, I'd be reluctant to fight my neighbor as well.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546492602010062848


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546536510077292545


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

A sure sign the Ukrainians have begun offensive operations, the staggering number of dead troops. To lose this many troops in a day must mean either some one fucked up badly, or they are conducting a serious offensive operation in the south, moving fast and taking risks over a large area.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546523512944218112


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546536510077292545


they need to name at least one of those himars "Glamdring".


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546492602010062848


Not happening nut jobs, this from the same people calling each other nazi's, and notice there all from the state of Duma, United Russia headquarters...smh...propagandists


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

With a cheap commercial drone, you can just hover directly over the target, record the GPS coordinates and move off to one side then call the shots from a safe location.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546433071335063558


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 11, 2022)

Couldn’t that be done with google earth and a laptop


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Couldn’t that be done with google earth and a laptop


You could, but since you are flying over the target and can get an accurate fix using onboard GPS, it would be easier. On the other end they use GPS to locate the M777 and if they know the GPS coordinates of the target they can often hit within 3 meters. Now that's not to say they don't use known locations like buildings and google earth, they have an app for phones they can use to locate Russian targets from the ground too and call in fire. These days there are several options, including the GPS coordinates on the operators screen. A suicide drone using commercial GPS can often hit within 2 meters of the target, since it travels slower and updates more often than a GPS guided artillery shell or rocket.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546570770905649152


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2022)

"Was de-nazified"
Nice....buh bye...


----------



## printer (Jul 11, 2022)

*White House: Iran preparing to send Russia drones for Ukraine war*
The United States believes that the Iranian government is preparing to provide Russia with drones in order to help Moscow with its ongoing assault on Ukraine, White House national security adviser Jake Sullivan told reporters on Monday. 

Sullivan said that the Iranians are preparing to train Russian forces to use the unmanned aircraft vehicles. It’s unclear if any have been delivered to the Russians. 

Sullivan made the comments when briefing reporters on President Biden’s upcoming trip to the Middle East.








White House: Iran preparing to send Russia drones for Ukraine war


The United States believes that the Iranian government is preparing to provide Russia with hundreds of drones in order to help Moscow with its ongoing assault on Ukraine, White House nati…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Couldn’t that be done with google earth and a laptop


google earth doesn't have real time images, you'd need live satellite imagery.


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 11, 2022)

For some reason I thought they offered a realtime but i guess it could still possibly have some use if they send the fight back to Russia. I suppose they would already know those coordinates though


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 11, 2022)

Thats a good point rog. I can see where the drone would shine on mobile targets


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2022)

printer said:


> *White House: Iran preparing to send Russia drones for Ukraine war*
> The United States believes that the Iranian government is preparing to provide Russia with drones in order to help Moscow with its ongoing assault on Ukraine, White House national security adviser Jake Sullivan told reporters on Monday.
> 
> Sullivan said that the Iranians are preparing to train Russian forces to use the unmanned aircraft vehicles. It’s unclear if any have been delivered to the Russians.
> ...


You would think Iran would learn about playing with the bad kids in the neighborhood. I'm guessing they're trading drones for some fissionable material. Wonder if Israel is warming up a couple of tactical nukes already? 
everyone is worrying about putin nuking someone? this is a real fucking disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546587981951238145


----------



## printer (Jul 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> You would think Iran would learn about playing with the bad kids in the neighborhood. I'm guessing they're trading drones for some fissionable material. Wonder if Israel is warming up a couple of tactical nukes already?
> everyone is worrying about putin nuking someone? this is a real fucking disaster waiting to happen.


They are doing well enough making their own. Not really sure what Russia can give them in return right now, them both being sanctioned nation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546585581450313728


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546546381262815232








NASA showed what the front line in Ukraine looks like from space: HIMARS tried to make a pretty picture


The space agency NASA published photos of the front line in Ukraine taken from space.




gagadget.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546546381262815232
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what the deal is with the dozen-plus fire foci showing east of the Sea of Azov.


----------



## injinji (Jul 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> You would think Iran would learn about playing with the bad kids in the neighborhood. I'm guessing they're trading drones for some fissionable material. Wonder if Israel is warming up a couple of tactical nukes already?
> everyone is worrying about putin nuking someone? this is a real fucking disaster waiting to happen.


Don't they have a ongoing relationship with Russia? Iran is like the weird kid in school that everyone picks on. A lifetime of sanctions will turn them into an international school shooter one of these days.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder what the deal is with the dozen-plus fire foci showing east of the Sea of Azov.


Oops..we didn't do that


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

A sign of desperation, Putin is out of drones and artillery is not nearly as effective without them and his tactical intelligence is fucked too. These are reconnaissance drones and might be controlled by radio, or they can fly autonomously using commercial GPS and avoid much of the jamming equipment, if they are properly shielded. They look kinda stealthy too and might be hard for radars to detect, flying wings are naturally stealthy.

Perhaps Uncle Sam could cut a deal with Israel to strike the Russian planes on the ground at the Iranian airports as they are loading the drones? What would Russia have to trade for these? Grain or nuclear technology? The price was high, whatever the trade.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546830268606062593


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A sign of desperation, Putin is out of drones and artillery is not nearly as effective without them and his tactical intelligence is fucked too. These are reconnaissance drones and might be controlled by radio, or they can fly autonomously using commercial GPS and avoid much of the jamming equipment, if they are properly shielded. They look kinda stealthy too and might be hard for radars to detect, flying wings are naturally stealthy.
> 
> Perhaps Uncle Sam could cut a deal with Israel to strike the Russian planes on the ground at the Iranian airports as they are loading the drones? What would Russia have to trade for these? Grain or nuclear technology? The price was high, whatever the trade.
> 
> ...


there are two countries i've never heard one good thing out of my entire life, russia and iran...EVERY time i see either one in the news, i already know it's not going to be because they're being awarded a medal for their humanitarian works...i say put the same sanctions on iran that we have on russia. seize any foreign assets, lock them out of the world banking system, embargo their oil...fuck, we should just back Israel bombing the ever living fuck out of them, it would be the only time we could trust Israel to act in both of our best interests


----------



## husita (Jul 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there are two countries i've never heard one good thing out of my entire life, russia and iran...EVERY time i see either one in the news, i already know it's not going to be because they're being awarded a medal for their humanitarian works...i say put the same sanctions on iran that we have on russia. seize any foreign assets, lock them out of the world banking system, embargo their oil...fuck, we should just back Israel bombing the ever living fuck out of them, it would be the only time we could trust Israel to act in both of our best interests


Interesting thing is, when I was speaking to people who actually visited Iran, they say there are the most kind and lovely people there. They even drink alcohol when in desert, saying alah doesn´t see it here. It was a modern country before imams took over.


----------



## injinji (Jul 12, 2022)

husita said:


> Interesting thing is, when I was speaking to people who actually visited Iran, they say there are the most kind and lovely people there. They even drink alcohol when in desert, saying alah doesn´t see it here. It was a modern country before imams took over.


Most folks don't know the history. In 1956 the CIA overturned their elected government and put the Shah in power. And we helped keep him in power until he was removed in 1979. So yea, they don't have a lot of love for the US government. The nuclear deal was helping them get back on their feet, then trumpf axed it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2022)

husita said:


> Interesting thing is, when I was speaking to people who actually visited Iran, they say there are the most kind and lovely people there. They even drink alcohol when in desert, saying alah doesn´t see it here. It was a modern country before imams took over.


i've met iranians, and most of them seemed like decent people...but their government is a different story. they're criminal fucks who force their views on all their citizens, even though the majority hates them. (sound familiar? looking at you, republicans...) but you don't get to negotiate with the people, you get to negotiate with the fucking criminal religious zealot leaders.
so my opinion stands, the country of iran is up to no good, and as far as i can see, it hasn't been up to anything even close to good since before i was alive


----------



## Sativied (Jul 12, 2022)

husita said:


> Interesting thing is, when I was speaking to people who actually visited Iran, they say there are the most kind and lovely people there. They even drink alcohol when in desert, saying alah doesn´t see it here. *It was a modern country before imams took over.*


Yeah those Mongols build them roads, sewers and gave them high speed internet in the 14th century.  It was a shithole, that sided with nazis, so Soviet Union and UK replaced their leader in 1941. Decade+ later their liberal democratic leader wanted to nationalize the oil industry instead of letting the west exploit them, so the US and UK intelligence agencies replaced their pm with the nazi supporter again. This led to a temporary situation where people looked like westerns, which their leader enjoyed cause they looked like Aryans, not jews or arabs. Shah was such an authoritarian nazi dick people ended up revolting and choose the opposition leader, Khomeini, to lead them and they became the islamic republic. Iran means ”_Home of the Aryans”. _It is fiction and propaganda to suggest Iran was a modern (in any sense of the word) country before those mean muslims took over.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546595514313019392


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546697738959523840


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546595514313019392


we should send just as many drones to Israel and tell them to go wild in iran...i would suggest doing the same with the saudis...but fuck those murdering fuckers in the ear...i'm not fond of Israel, but i fucking hate the Saudis, they are everything conspiracy theorists accuse the U.S. government of being, and worse


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we should send just as many drones to Israel and tell them to go wild in iran...i would suggest doing the same with the saudis...but fuck those murdering fuckers in the ear...i'm not fond of Israel, but i fucking hate the Saudis, they are everything conspiracy theorists accuse the U.S. government of being, and worse


Israel can make all the drones it needs, they are a big arms exporters these days, Uncle Sam could foot the bill for them though, they are Jews after all!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we should send just as many drones to Israel and tell them to go wild in iran...i would suggest doing the same with the saudis...but fuck those murdering fuckers in the ear...i'm not fond of Israel, but i fucking hate the Saudis, they are everything conspiracy theorists accuse the U.S. government of being, and worse


Just giving the Israelis starlink access for their drones would allow them to range all over Iran at tree top level attacking targets of opportunity, the latency is getting lower and bandwidth is getting bigger as the satellites go up. Their phased array transceiver antennas are mostly steered electronically and don't need to gimbal like the older military drones that need large antennas locked onto a limited number of satellites. They should be able to use starlink on much smaller more maneuverable drones and it is as cheap as a starlink terminal in the plane.


----------



## husita (Jul 12, 2022)

Sativied said:


> It is fiction and propaganda to suggest Iran was a modern (in any sense of the word) country before those mean muslims took over.


Compare with Saudi Arabia, another regional power. Yes, It wasn´t as Ataturks Turkey. Reza (older) was more antisoviet then pro-nazi, thats why he was replaced after 1941, before the date, Hitler and Stalin were allies. 
Look at Iran in sixties and now, teocratic dictatorship.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 12, 2022)

husita said:


> Look at Iran in sixties and now, teocratic dictatorship.


What you're really saying is "Look at Iran in the sixties, beautiful women without headscarfs, when the US and UK installed a puppet government after they orchestrated a coup, it was so western...". That was not how Iran _is_ or ever really _was_.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546687842432196608


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

Like Trump, this war reveals who the real assholes are and puts human weaknesses and character flaws on full display. It is good that we know where people stand and more importantly why. One thing about this war is it drove the hawks, national security and military communities away from the republicans and towards the democrats. The insurrection and the war put the seal on Trump and his brand of crazies and they will drag the rest of the other assholes down with them because they have no character to hold them up. Trump, the big lie and their stand on the war in Ukraine sets them apart from normal folks who believe in liberal democracy, the constitution and the rule of law.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546864166849347584


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 12, 2022)

Beekeeper outfits are so hot on women.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

Just a few HIMARS can cause havoc among the Russians, if they have enough rockets and the Russians are drone blind. As they used to say, it was time to sprinkle a little shit in Charlie's rice. Any time Uncle Sam want's Vlad to feel more pain he ups the number of systems and rockets, even supplying different kinds with different ranges. However a short war does not seem to be in America or Ukraine's long term security interests, we don't want the Germans going back to Russian gas anytime soon. The poor might starve and Europe freeze this winter, but it's kinda up to them to supply Ukraine with enough weapons to finish off the Russians quickly.

I think the long term idea is to drive Russia out of Ukraine and develop it's gas and oil to remove European dependency on Russia. First the Russian army in Ukraine has to be destroyed and evicted, Ukraine must also have the ability to retaliate against targets deep inside Russia, if they persist on firing on Ukraine after being evicted. Taking out rail bridges, military targets and vital infrastructure would be a logical way to retaliate, not targeting cities. Except for perhaps a direct conventional suicide drone or cruise missile attack on the Kremlin and Vlad personally, with a couple of hundred. Cheap domestically produced long range suicide drones and cruise missiles could do the job, while leaving clean hands for everybody except China. Parts, materials and components are often easier to get than complete systems, so rolling your own has many advantages including reduced costs.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 12, 2022)

The mad midget wants to be king.










Vladimir Putin to Be Called 'Ruler' of Russia Under New Proposal


A pro-Kremlin party said using the term "president" has " always embarrassed us" because of its U.S. roots.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The mad midget wants to be king.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have a Russian word for that, Tsar!


----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2022)

Lego to end all operations in Russia after earlier halt to deliveries


Most of toymaker’s staff in Moscow to lose jobs and partnership with retailer to be wound up due to invasion of Ukraine




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

Polish TV, they ordered 500 HIMARS systems from Uncle Sam and are tight with the Ukrainians.






*HIMARS wreaking havoc on Russian supplies | Eastern Express | TVP World*
4,908 views Jul 12, 2022 This edition of Eastern Express featured a series of Ukrainian missile attacks using the newly received western equipment against the Russian army's fuel and ammunition depots.


----------



## printer (Jul 12, 2022)

*Effectiveness of Ukraine's HIMARS Fuels Concern in Russia*
Pro-Kremlin figures have expressed rare public concern after Western-supplied weapons allowed Ukraine to carry out a series of successful attacks on Russian targets far behind the frontlines.

The M142 High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems (HIMARS), which the United States started sending to Ukraine last month, appear to have been most effective at damaging Russian military positions. 

Russia has suffered “large losses in both men and equipment” in less than a week, according to Igor Girkin, a former commander of separatist forces in eastern Ukraine. 









Effectiveness of Ukraine's HIMARS Fuels Concern in Russia - The Moscow Times


Pro-Kremlin figures have expressed rare public concern after Western-supplied weapons allowed Ukraine to carry out a series of successful attacks on Russian targets far behind the frontlines.




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

printer said:


> *Effectiveness of Ukraine's HIMARS Fuels Concern in Russia*
> Pro-Kremlin figures have expressed rare public concern after Western-supplied weapons allowed Ukraine to carry out a series of successful attacks on Russian targets far behind the frontlines.
> 
> The M142 High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems (HIMARS), which the United States started sending to Ukraine last month, appear to have been most effective at damaging Russian military positions.
> ...


Ammo, fuel and C&C attacks on their logistics will take the steam out of the Russians and drive their logistical support bases much further back from the front. Wasting HIMARS on worn out 152mm Russian artillery might not be profitable as hitting their ammo dumps. When the begin offensive operations they should be able to exploit the temporary weakness of the Russians. Though it is a bit more than temporary, they are short on trucks and this decreases daily trips, reduces supplies to the front and the increased distance makes them vulnerable to special forces and partisan IED and land mine attacks. If their guns have no shells and their troops are low on everything including fuel, it makes offensive moves so much easier and less costly. They will need a lot more HIMARS and M777s to make a real difference though, but until the Russians adapt on the ground to the new reality, they will be hammered by HIMARS.


----------



## printer (Jul 12, 2022)

*NM LPR: the Nazis dealt a massive blow to the military unit of the air defense*
Ukrainian nationalists dealt a massive blow to the military unit of the air defense (air defense) of Luhansk. This was stated by an officer of the People's Militia of the Luhansk People's Republic (NM LPR) Andrei Marochko.

“VFU (military formations of Ukraine - approx. URA.RU) delivered a massive blow to the military air defense unit, which ensures the security of the city of Luhansk,” Andriy Marochko wrote in his telegram channel. He specified that all possible measures were taken for the safety of civilians.

The officer of the NM of the LPR noted that Ukraine has once again shown its terrorist nature. “Despite the fact that several Ukrainian missiles have reached the target, the sky over Lugansk is controlled by reserve forces,” Marochko concluded.

Earlier it was reported that a series of powerful explosions thundered near Lugansk , which led to a large-scale fire. The Armed Forces of Ukraine attacked Novaya Kakhovka with American HIMARS missile systems. Six people were killed as a result of the shelling . The GTMK plant , important for the whole world, was destroyed in the city. Also, the Armed Forces of Ukraine fired at Belaya Berezka in the Bryansk region .








НМ ЛНР: нацисты нанесли массированный удар по военной части ПВО


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*PERSONS: a series of powerful explosions thundered near Lugansk*
The outskirts of Lugansk were shelled, which caused a massive fire. This is reported by the "Lugansk Information Center" (LIC).

“At about 11:50 p.m. on July 13, eyewitnesses reported a series of powerful explosions near the village of Aleksandrovka and the village of Metalist,” LuganskInformCentre reports. The shelling led to the start of a large-scale fire, eyewitnesses say. It is noted that shortly before the first explosions in the city, the air defense system worked.

Earlier it was reported that the Armed Forces of Ukraine attacked Nova Kakhovka with American HIMARS missile systems. Six people were killed as a result of the shelling . The GTMK plant , important for the whole world, was destroyed in the city. Also, the Armed Forces of Ukraine fired at Belaya Berezka in the Bryansk region .


https://ura-news.translate.goog/news/1052569649



*The head of the Crimea Aksyonov gave an explanation for the beating of the military in Sudak*
The conflict, which led to a fight involving the military in Sudak, began not for a political reason, but for a domestic one. This was stated by the head of the Crimea Sergey Aksyonov.

“The conflict occurred at the moment when the servicemen were climbing over the fence of a departmental institution, returning to its territory. One of them, hanging on the fence, received a remark from a passing man. After that, the situation turned into a domestic conflict, ”Sergey Aksenov explained in his telegram channel.

Continuing, he added that the servicemen did not have any uniforms, no insignia, no emblems with symbols of a special military operation, nothing that could hint at their belonging to the Russian army. “This is official data. Whether someone likes it or not, the truth is more precious,” the head of Crimea summed up.

Earlier it was reported that in Sudak, unknown citizens beat a Russian military man allegedly because of clothes with the letter Z. Then law enforcement officers detained the “attackers” .


https://ura-news.translate.goog/news/1052569638



*Ukrainian Nazis shelled a village in the Bryansk region*
The urban-type settlement of Belaya Berezka, Trubchevsky district, Bryansk region, was fired by artillery shells from Ukraine. This was stated by the governor of the region Alexander Bogomaz.

“Tonight, Ukraine fired artillery at Belaya Berezka, Trubchevsky District. About 18 mortar shells were fired at the territory of the village. There are no victims or injured among the civilian population, ”Alexander Bogomaz said in his telegram channel.

Earlier, Ukrainian militants tried to blow up the railway in the Bryansk region. They also attacked the Kursk region using drones . In June, nationalists tried to blow up the world's largest oil pipeline "Druzhba" .








Украинские нацисты обстреляли поселок в Брянской области


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*MO: APU struck mines on buildings near the Zaporizhzhya nuclear power plant*
Ukrainian neo-Nazis, using unmanned aerial vehicles, struck two mines at buildings located in close proximity to the Zaporozhye nuclear power plant. This was stated by the head of the National Defense Control Center of the Russian Federation, Colonel-General Mikhail Mizintsev during a briefing.

“Ukrainian neo-Nazis, using unmanned aerial vehicles, struck two 120-mm mines at buildings located in close proximity to the Zaporozhye nuclear power plant. This is not the first cynical provocation of the Kyiv regime at radiation hazardous facilities, organized by Western curators who, realizing their criminal goals, endanger millions of Ukrainian citizens with the hands of Kyiv,” Mizintsev said.

He noted that this is not the first provocation organized by Kyiv during the special operation of the Russian Federation. According to him, the West is behind this, with the hands of Kyiv endangering the lives of millions of citizens of Ukraine.

arlier it became known that the nationalists are planning to blow up a kindergarten in Slovyansk along with the staff in order to accuse the Russian Armed Forces of indiscriminate shelling. It was also reported about the intentions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine to wipe Avdiivka off the face of the earth and blame the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation for this.

It was also reported that the Ukrainian Nazis were planning terrorist attacks in Nikolaevka. They mined bridges across the Seversky Donets River in Nikolaevka of the Donetsk People's Republic.








МО: ВСУ нанесли удар минами по зданиям возле Запорожской АЭС


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation: Ukrainian Nazis are planning terrorist attacks in Nikolaevka*
Ukrainian nationalists mined bridges across the Seversky Donets River in Nikolaevka of the Donetsk People's Republic. This is reported by the Ministry of Defense of Russia.

“In Mykolaivka of the Donetsk People’s Republic, Ukrainian neo-Nazis mined bridges across the Seversky Donets River,” the defense ministry said in a statement. It is noted that in the future, the Nazis plan to undermine the bridges and accuse them of allegedly indiscriminate artillery strikes on civilian infrastructure.

Earlier it was reported that the Nazis mined bridges in the Sumy region . Also, in an attempt to blame the Russian Federation for the deaths of civilians, Ukrainian nationalists fired at Slovyansk in the DPR . Kiev was preparing a terrorist attack in Odessa . Russia launched a special operation to demilitarize and denazify Ukraine on February 24. Russian President Vladimir Putin said that this was a forced decision necessary to protect the inhabitants of Donbass from genocide. The head of state noted that the Armed Forces of Ukraine regularly carried out punitive operations in Donbass.








Минобороны РФ: украинские нацисты планируют теракты в Николаевке


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





Seems they are reporting Ukrainian wins now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

A sophisticated IED can be made from pipe and a copper cone with a commercial infrared sensor that can do the same job from the bushes closer to the road, so can a half dozen artillery shells wired up to a cellphone. Those long drives alone for those Russian truck drivers, must be long in deed, with this shit lurking up to 900 feet off one side of the road, not to mention the dug up anti tank mines and other shit that can be improvised. Now that the distance to their rear supply dumps has tripled, so has the risk with every trip, because summer is guerilla war season and I figure with night vision equipment and drones that can see at night, they should be able cause a lot of shit behind enemy lines and sleep hidden during the day. The long lines are not that tight and it would be easy for special forces to infiltrate and operate in largely friendly territory with plentiful contacts and local support.






*The unusual anti-tank mine Ukraine is using to target Russian armour*
81,121 views Jul 12, 2022 The 'PARM 2' is an 'off route' directional mine that can hit enemy vehicles up to 100 metres away.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

printer said:


> *NM LPR: the Nazis dealt a massive blow to the military unit of the air defense*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goebbels said, all effective propaganda is based on the truth, they just spin it and embellish it with made up bullshit. They can deal with the truth in two ways, censor it and drown it out with bullshit to create as much confusion as possible while distracting anyway they can.

Another way is to fuck with the language and change the meaning of words by endless repetition, like turning liberal into a curse word and libertard, from it's original meaning of freedom within the constraints of law and the constitution. If it ain't illegal it's legal is the ethos of liberalism, as much fun as the law will allow and then some, if it doesn't harm anybody else.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2022)

printer said:


> *NM LPR: the Nazis dealt a massive blow to the military unit of the air defense*
> Ukrainian nationalists dealt a massive blow to the military unit of the air defense (air defense) of Luhansk. This was stated by an officer of the People's Militia of the Luhansk People's Republic (NM LPR) Andrei Marochko.
> 
> “VFU (military formations of Ukraine - approx. URA.RU) delivered a massive blow to the military air defense unit, which ensures the security of the city of Luhansk,” Andriy Marochko wrote in his telegram channel. He specified that all possible measures were taken for the safety of civilians.
> ...


do these writers work for the russian film industry's sci-fi and fantasy department when they aren't writing propaganda? or perhaps write childrens stories? horrible children's stories? or maybe they just write dirty limericks on bathroom walls?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

Did Don Jr get the memo? Still carrying Vlad's water, is he looking for political asylum in Russia? Maybe he will arrange for another hunt close by, so he can slip across to border. He's going down with his old man, he committed lot's of crimes and they will get around to him eventually. I suppose now that they are tied up with trials and grand jury subpoenas, leaving the country could be problematic. Trump used to make all kinds of foreign trips, but he hasn't left the states or fixed up his jet since leaving office, is he afraid someone will stop him from leaving? Perhaps he has nowhere to go, since I can see a lot of countries barring him from entry and that would be humiliating, so would getting his passport pulled.

As I said, this war and Trump makes it easy to see who the assholes are, this one would vote for Trump again in a heartbeat and would have no problem with Trump wasting trillions. It's not like other countries aren't matching or exceeding US contributions, per capita, there are 50 allies and most are contributing or will be. Biden is not alone in making an investment in the destruction of the Russian army and economy. Besides, just helping to inflict Trump on America would be enough reason to destroy them and dance on their corpse.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Did Don Jr get the memo? Still carrying Vlad's water, is he looking for political asylum in Russia? Maybe he will arrange for another hunt close by, so he can slip across to border. He's going down with his old man, he committed lot's of crimes and they will get around to him eventually. I suppose now that they are tied up with trials and grand jury subpoenas, leaving the country could be problematic. Trump used to make all kinds of foreign trips, but he hasn't left the states or fixed up his jet since leaving office, is he afraid someone will stop him from leaving? Perhaps he has nowhere to go, since I can see a lot of countries barring him from entry and that would be humiliating, so would getting his passport pulled.
> 
> As I said, this war and Trump makes it easy to see who the assholes are, this one would vote for Trump again in a heartbeat and would have no problem with Trump wasting trillions. It's not like other countries aren't matching or exceeding US contributions, per capita, there are 50 allies and most are contributing or will be. Biden is not alone in making an investment in the destruction of the Russian army and economy. Besides, just helping to inflict Trump on America would be enough reason to destroy them and dance on their corpse.
> 
> View attachment 5162438


the only way trump's wall could have solved any of those problems was if he and his whole brood were on the other side of it...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the only way trump's wall could have solved any of those problems was if he and his whole brood were on the other side of it...


You would think Don Jr might STFU and be a bit worried about his future, the old man can only do a few years before he dies, but Jr can do a long time in prison before being taken out in a bag. Personally I think he's jealous of Hunter's name, Don jr. is a hunter after all and it would fit his self image much better than junior moron. The apple don't fall far from the tree and Don jr proves it with his tweets and general stupidity. Here we all thought Eric was the stupid one, but Don Jr is giving him real competition for heir to dad's title of dumbest Trump.


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

The Trumpers are still active on the Ukraine issue, still carrying Putin's water too and all repeating the same narrative. Considering the legal heat they are under, you would think they would have greater concerns than the war lately? Trump and the war make it easy to see who the assholes are, he is still bound to Putin and Russia, so are his fans. Here is a sampling of their tweets on Ukraine:


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Trumpers are still active on the Ukraine issue, still carrying Putin's water too and all repeating the same narrative. Considering the legal heat they are under, you would think they would have greater concerns than the war lately? Trump and the war make it easy to see who the assholes are, he is still bound to Putin and Russia, so are his fans. Here is a sampling of their tweets on Ukraine:
> 
> View attachment 5162640
> 
> ...


you know, if someone was to kill every person in that post^...the world would be a better place (except the girl narrating the how to survive the bomb video)


----------



## injinji (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm losing count of the dead red generals.


----------



## printer (Jul 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do these writers work for the russian film industry's sci-fi and fantasy department when they aren't writing propaganda? or perhaps write childrens stories? horrible children's stories? or maybe they just write dirty limericks on bathroom walls?


Not sure if you are reading them right. The y are all about the Nationals (Nazi's) striking at the Russian liberated areas. Previously the Russians never admitted that the Ukrainians managed any successes. Take for instance the Moskiva, that was sunk by an onboard fire. No mention of the missiles that hit it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2022)

injinji said:


> I'm losing count of the dead red generals.


they buy them in bulk, they just recycle the uniforms, print a new name plate, and send them on their way...i think they raise them in abandoned warehouses in siberia, and feed them treatise on war that were written at least 100 years ago.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2022)

printer said:


> Not sure if you are reading them right. The y are all about the Nationals (Nazi's) striking at the Russian liberated areas. Previously the Russians never admitted that the Ukrainians managed any successes. Take for instance the Moskiva, that was sunk by an onboard fire. No mention of the missiles that hit it.


"He noted that this is not the first provocation organized by Kyiv during the special operation of the Russian Federation. According to him, the West is behind this, with the hands of Kyiv endangering the lives of millions of citizens of Ukraine.
earlier it became known that the nationalists are planning to blow up a kindergarten in Slovyansk along with the staff in order to accuse the Russian Armed Forces of indiscriminate shelling. It was also reported about the intentions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine to wipe Avdiivka off the face of the earth and blame the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation for this.
It was also reported that the Ukrainian Nazis were planning terrorist attacks in Nikolaevka. They mined bridges across the Seversky Donets River in Nikolaevka of the Donetsk People's Republic."

this whole passage seems like a pretty fantastical pack of lies to me...am i misreading that?
accusing Ukraine of planning to destroy a kindergarten with all the staff, and presumably at least some of the students so they can call it a false flag operation to discredit an already discredited russia? calling counter attacks to regain the territory russia has brazenly stolen is terrorism? that seems like a big fat fucking fib to me...
yeah, they're admitting Ukraine made some strikes, gained a little ground, but for everything even resembling the truth, there is a whole onion worth of layers of lies to peel through...


----------



## printer (Jul 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "He noted that this is not the first provocation organized by Kyiv during the special operation of the Russian Federation. According to him, the West is behind this, with the hands of Kyiv endangering the lives of millions of citizens of Ukraine.
> earlier it became known that the nationalists are planning to blow up a kindergarten in Slovyansk along with the staff in order to accuse the Russian Armed Forces of indiscriminate shelling. It was also reported about the intentions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine to wipe Avdiivka off the face of the earth and blame the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation for this.
> It was also reported that the Ukrainian Nazis were planning terrorist attacks in Nikolaevka. They mined bridges across the Seversky Donets River in Nikolaevka of the Donetsk People's Republic."
> 
> ...


Yes they lie. But at least they are saying that Ukrainians are capable of hitting Russian held territory and a person thinking of signing up may give it second thoughts. It may be a coincidence having multiple articles at one time where the Ukrainians were not defeated by the Russians. It just feels different after reading a lot of their news over the last few months.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2022)

printer said:


> Yes they lie. But at least they are saying that Ukrainians are capable of hitting Russian held territory and a person thinking of signing up may give it second thoughts. It may be a coincidence having multiple articles at one time where the Ukrainians were not defeated by the Russians. It just feels different after reading a lot of their news over the last few months.


I will certainly grant you that. I was imagining that the russian people are starting to mumble to each other, and look accusingly at government officials...Things like that would be noticed in russia. It must be getting harder and harder to play off the recruitment drives, to ignore the families of all the dead russian soldiers, to explain how they're losing so many high ranking officers in less than 5 months, to explain the convoys of antique tanks being sent into battle, even how to explain all the sabotage, that the people can't help but be aware of. I was wondering how long they could keep that facade up. looks like about four and a half months till it starts to crumble...


----------



## printer (Jul 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I will certainly grant you that. I was imagining that the russian people are starting to mumble to each other, and look accusingly at government officials...Things like that would be noticed in russia. It must be getting harder and harder to play off the recruitment drives, to ignore the families of all the dead russian soldiers, to explain how they're losing so many high ranking officers in less than 5 months, to explain the convoys of antique tanks being sent into battle, even how to explain all the sabotage, that the people can't help but be aware of. I was wondering how long they could keep that facade up. looks like about four and a half months till it starts to crumble...


It is not Russia's fault it is fighting Nato rather than a weak Ukraine which they could have taken if it were not for the US. See, everyone is against us (except out friends like Iran, North Korea, Venezuela, ...


----------



## printer (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2022)

printer said:


>


good news, and he has been fairly accurate so far, just reporting the facts as much as possible


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

*Ukrainians shelled Russian warehouse using HIMARS system | Military Mind | TVP World*
6,351 views Jul 13, 2022 Destroyed Russian explosives warehouse in occupied Alchevsk looks like. The Ukrainians shelled the building using the HIMARS system. Ukrainian special forces entered the enemy's rear to the place where 5 prisoners of war were being held.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Ukrainians shelled Russian warehouse using HIMARS system | Military Mind | TVP World*
> 6,351 views Jul 13, 2022 Destroyed Russian explosives warehouse in occupied Alchevsk looks like. The Ukrainians shelled the building using the HIMARS system. Ukrainian special forces entered the enemy's rear to the place where 5 prisoners of war were being held.


where did they get the hobbit announcer?...he looks like old bob fossil from mighty boosh


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

HIMARS 1.5meter deviation from the target at 80km maximum range, or so say the users. I'm sure they had their ducks all lined up in a row when they were ready. The Russians will adapt or die and must move their guns back closer to their supply depots, along with the guns go the front lines. The Russians must hold the railheads, where the trains are unloaded, out of HIMARS range. Every major ammo depot is on a rail line and the trucks take it from there to the guns at the front.

I'm pretty sure trucks would be a high priority target for special forces or partisans in their rear operating at night and planting mines and IEDs on the roads to the front. Trucks are their weakness and they haven't been leaving any for the Russians to take in Ukraine lately.

Seems the Russian drone deal with Iran fell through, but the Ukrainians will have plenty of drones for attack and artillery. Now will they have enough HIMARS rockets? Because they will use as many as we can give them, as fast as we can give them! They know their value however and only something worth their while will get the treatment.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Russia's plans are defeated by a few Western weapons: Ukraine holds its own and Europe's defenses*
68,784 views Jul 13, 2022 American HIMARS multiple launch rocket systems have changed the situation on the battlefield in less than a month. Thanks to them, at least a dozen rear depots of the Russian military flew into the air. And the day before, with just one precise blow, the Ukrainian military eliminated almost all the deputy commanders of the 106th airborne division of the Russian Federation in the Donetsk region.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> where did they get the hobbit announcer?...


I though he was so bad he was funny, couldn't read a teleprompter worth a fuck, that's why he works for Polish internet TV!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

Ukraine is getting a diverse mix of weapons systems, for small arms and shoulder launched weapons this is not too much of an issue. However diversity is not a good thing for heavier weapons systems that are more sophisticated, in terms of training and especially maintenance. Ukrainian troops are in this war for the duration, so once they are trained on a system they will stay with it until they are killed or it is worn out, so the training part goes a bit easier. Fortunately all the munitions are standardized and ole Joe is looking for yet more old Soviet shit and especially munitions for them to give Ukraine on his trip to the middle east. They still have plenty Soviet equipment that can be used and perhaps some can even be refurbished in Poland.

There is a reason for everything, including the slow response and reluctance to arm Ukraine too fast, they have concluded with the weapons, the Ukrainians could whip the Russians pretty fast and end the war by driving the Russians out. However I believe some don't want a short war, they want the Russian army destroyed and the Russian economy broken with sanctions on them for as long as possible. They want to end European dependency on Russian energy supplies and Ukraine is the logical alternative that is close by. Once they develop that oil and gas and start selling it to Europe, it will be game over for Russia, as Ukraine becomes a regional economic, energy and military superpower and Russia descends into a shithole from the last century. 

China will own them and they will dance to their tune, China can keep them alive, but needs to be very careful about what they give them. Helping Russia might create a diversion, if they are going for Taiwan, but like Russia, Uncle Sam busted them and appears to be ready. Ukraine is nothing to what Taiwan could be with domestically produced modern weapons, China would feed a lot of fish trying to get there.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ukraine is getting a diverse mix of weapons systems, for small arms and shoulder launched weapons this is not too much of an issue. However diversity is not a good thing for heavier weapons systems that are more sophisticated, in terms of training and especially maintenance. Ukrainian troops are in this war for the duration, so once they are trained on a system they will stay with it until they are killed or it is worn out, so the training part goes a bit easier. Fortunately all the munitions are standardized and ole Joe is looking for yet more old Soviet shit and especially munitions for them to give Ukraine on his trip to the middle east. They still have plenty Soviet equipment that can be used and perhaps some can even be refurbished in Poland.
> 
> There is a reason for everything, including the slow response and reluctance to arm Ukraine too fast, they have concluded with the weapons, the Ukrainians could whip the Russians pretty fast and end the war by driving the Russians out. However I believe some don't want a short war, they want the Russian army destroyed and the Russian economy broken with sanctions on them for as long as possible. They want to end European dependency on Russian energy supplies and Ukraine is the logical alternative that is close by. Once they develop that oil and gas and start selling it to Europe, it will be game over for Russia, as Ukraine becomes a regional economic, energy and military superpower and Russia descends into a shithole from the last century.
> 
> China will own them and they will dance to their tune, China can keep them alive, but needs to be very careful about what they give them. Helping Russia might create a diversion, if they are going for Taiwan, but like Russia, Uncle Sam busted them and appears to be ready. Ukraine is nothing to what Taiwan could be with domestically produced modern weapons, China would feed a lot of fish trying to get there.


China has enough men to march them into the sea and walk to Taiwan on the backs of the dead.
ok, that's an exaggeration, but they could afford massive losses getting to Taiwan, and still have more than enough to overwhelm them in a day...and i don't think for one second that the Chinese army is one little bit like the russian army. i'm fairly sure their equipment is up to date and maintained. 

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2021/10/29/just-how-strong-is-the-chinese-military

If and when China comes for Taiwan, it won't be like russia invading Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> China has enough men to march them into the sea and walk to Taiwan on the backs of the dead.
> ok, that's an exaggeration, but they could afford massive losses getting to Taiwan, and still have more than enough to overwhelm them in a day...and i don't think for one second that the Chinese army is one little bit like the russian army. i'm fairly sure their equipment is up to date and maintained.
> 
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2021/10/29/just-how-strong-is-the-chinese-military
> ...


Taiwan won't be alone in the fight either, it will have allies. However, Taiwan is a hightech powerhouse and the worlds most advanced chips are produced there. China might have a lot of men, but when the sink the ships they are on and shoot down the planes they are in, it tends to limit their mobility. China is developing fast, but right now they are armed with mostly soviet style weapons, but are developing their own fast.

China has major financial problems with real estate, roads and railways, all were over built with empty cities in some cases. China has done pretty well in the world order and it's hard to imagine a country growing faster than they have by being part of that global system. They would not be where they are without western help, the universities were full of China's best and brightest all through the 80s and 90s, they have since built dozens of world class universities and those students are now professors at them. It would be kinda stupid to fuck up a good thing, especially with Russia coming apart and vulnerable, the whole Asian continent has opened up for them with it's rich resources. I also don't expect Xi to be around too much longer either, if reports about his health are true and they will make sure power is divided after he goes, he gathered too much power to himself and stayed too long.

In the end corruption will get China, we elect our leaders every few years with a free press to help and a lot of them are as corrupt as Satan, so imagine what it is like with no free press and no elections.


----------



## ANC (Jul 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Taiwan won't be alone in the fight either, it will have allies. However, Taiwan is a hightech powerhouse and the worlds most advanced chips are produced there. China might have a lot of men, but when the sink the ships they are on and shoot down the planes they are in, it tends to limit their mobility. China is developing fast, but right now they are armed with mostly soviet style weapons, but are developing their own fast.
> 
> China has major financial problems with real estate, roads and railways, all were over built with empty cities in some cases. China has done pretty well in the world order and it's hard to imagine a country growing faster than they have by being part of that global system. They would not be where they are without western help, the universities were full of China's best and brightest all through the 80s and 90s, they have since built dozens of world class universities and those students are now professors at them. It would be kinda stupid to fuck up a good thing, especially with Russia coming apart and vulnerable, the whole Asian continent has opened up for them with it's rich resources. I also don't expect Xi to be around too much longer either, if reports about his health are true and they will make sure power is divided after he goes, he gathered too much power to himself and stayed too long.
> 
> In the end corruption will get China, we elect our leaders every few years with a free press to help and a lot of them are as corrupt as Satan, so imagine what it is like with no free press and no elections.


I am no big fan of China, but even with corruption (and bear in mind you eat a bullet if you get caught, so it keeps it down), they have amazing upliftment going on. I was watching a video of a guy trecking up the mountains to some distant village. He came across an old lady sitting next to the path with a few snacks and bottles of water. These poor people have a card you can scan like a QR code and do a payment to them. in the modern world, not being able to take card or mobile payments is a no-deal situation for many small entrepreneurs.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You would think Don Jr might STFU and be a bit worried about his future, the old man can only do a few years before he dies, but Jr can do a long time in prison before being taken out in a bag. Personally I think he's jealous of Hunter's name, Don jr. is a hunter after all and it would fit his self image much better than junior moron. The apple don't fall far from the tree and Don jr proves it with his tweets and general stupidity. Here we all thought Eric was the stupid one, but Don Jr is giving him real competition for heir to dad's title of dumbest Trump.


Jr is not a hunter, he’s a dick wad that pays 100’s of thousands to have someone drive him up to an animal and shoot it. Nope not even close to being a hunter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

*Russian occupiers envy high precision hits of Ukrainian mortars and artillery*
38,413 views Jul 13, 2022 This is confirmed by a new telephone conversation of russian invaders intercepted by the SSU.

In particular, the russian commander of reconnaissance company complains to a friend that they are barely holding their positions in the village of Dovgenke, Kharkiv region.

‘They [Ukrainian defenders] get up drones to see where they are hitting. And start shelling from mortars. In a day, they burned seven pieces of equipment: an armored KAMAZ, some other shit as well,’ the occupier admits disappointedly.

The invaders are particularly concerned about how accurately Ukrainian warriors hit their targets: ‘Their mortarmen and artillerymen shoot f**king accurately. They’ve adjusted their guns…’

By the way, the SSU intercepted this conversation before the events in Nova Kakhovka, Kherson and Chornobayivka - that is, before the Armed Forces of Ukraine started using high-precision HIMARS.

So, for russian invaders it’s getting hotter by the day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

*Can Ukraine realistically regain territory from Russia?*
10,413 views Jul 14, 2022 Last time the Ukrainian MP Oleksiy Goncharenko was in our studio, he interviewed the foreign secretary Liz Truss. He's back in London now and he's meeting the candidates for PM. He is also a former adviser to President Zelensky. He's come to visit us again.


----------



## printer (Jul 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I though he was so bad he was funny, couldn't read a teleprompter worth a fuck, that's why he works for Polish internet TV!


He was translating from a Ukrainian teleprompter.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2022)

printer said:


> He was translating from a Ukrainian teleprompter.


i'll cut him a slight bit of slack for that, but they must have had time to rehearse? that wasn't a live broadcast, they could have let him read it through a time or two. and he still looks like a mighty boosh character....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

This guy has some useful observations that western leaders should take to heart, people like Putin operate outside their expectations and life experiences. There is no good will, he understands only one thing, a punch in the face followed up by a swift kick to the nuts, this asshole is either at your throat or at your knees. Keep him rolling around on the ground in pain until he dies and make him an example to others. Show him your strength after he is pinned and worn down in Ukraine, by destroying his army quickly when ready and taking his European energy markets away and giving them to Ukraine. After that happens, Ukraine can deal with what's left of Russia on it's own after a few years, NATO will be just a back up and ally.

Future Ukrainian citizen and perhaps the guy who drives the development of Ukrainian oil and gas! Zel should be talking to this guy and probably has been.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*'Putin's oldest enemy' has advice for Western leaders*
531,998 views Jul 10, 2022 Mikhail Khodorkovsky was once the richest man in Russia until he challenged Vladimir Putin and was sent to jail for 10 years. Now, he has advice for Western leaders trying to deal with his former adversary, telling CBC’s Terence McKenna that a show of strength is key.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

*Kirill Kaprizov and Russia's manpower crisis (Dedovshchina / Дедовщина)*

_The story of Fedotov is a bit different. There was a “reshala” (ironic Russian for “solver”) who got caught by FSB. Apparently this guy knew a person in the conscription point, who could make a fake military I.D in exchange for a “donation”. In this guy’s phone, they’ve found a bunch of Ufa hockey players’ numbers, which raised a suspicion that all of them were his clients._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2022)

*Why the Russian army is 'rotten to the core'*
88,799 views Jul 15, 2022 time to invite you into our daily "Briefing Room", where one of our leading tactical and strategic minds - with years of experience as a general officer at the highest level of military command, shares their insights into the current state of the war in Ukraine. Welcome Lord Dannatt, Former Chief of the General Staff.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2022)

More Polish TV, this guy is a bit different, at least the set is, they do like green screen.






*HIMARS forces Russia to move 90 km away from Ukrainian troops | Rock Rachon | TVP World*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | Zelensky ordered to Take it Back! Ukraine will win!*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

*HIMARS on Russian Radar - how does it get through?*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *HIMARS on Russian Radar - how does it get through?*


so they have 6-12 months to rain down hell on the russians, before they can possibly update their software? a lot of damage can be done in 6 months...Ukraine has humiliated the russian army in less than 5.
let's get them as much HIMAR ammo as we can in that time frame, maximize the amount of damage they can do


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so they have 6-12 months to rain down hell on the russians, before they can possibly update their software? a lot of damage can be done in 6 months...Ukraine has humiliated the russian army in less than 5.
> let's get them as much HIMAR ammo as we can in that time frame, maximize the amount of damage they can do


I figure like Trump, timing is everything, Trump must be tried, but at the best time for the maximum amount of damage to the republicans, while staying inside the lanes. Same with Russia, defeat them too soon and Germany will be back buying oil from them the next week and trying to get sanctions against them dropped, in a few years they would come roaring back. Nordstream can be started back up and the gas would flow, we want to break that dependency and the Russian economy, the longer the war the more damage is done and the longer their recovery.

America could bust Trump yesterday for more crimes than you could count, Likewise Russia in Ukraine could be defeated fairly quickly, if we had granted the Ukrainian public wish list. However I figure the smart ones in Ukraine also see the wisdom of this approach and it will permanently remove Russia as a military threat and I believe give their European energy markets to Ukraine. In America, if you can win the midterms, you can take measures to protect democracy, level the electoral playing field and improve people's lives, then at least you could have a chance in 2024.

As far as I'm concerned the war for liberal democracy currently has two fronts, one in America and the other in Ukraine.


----------



## ANC (Jul 16, 2022)

at the same time I feel uneasy about Biden kissing arse with the Saudi Prince who had that journalist chopped up.


----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2022)

ANC said:


> at the same time I feel uneasy about Biden kissing arse with the Saudi Prince who had that journalist chopped up.


Me too. And they are not meeting their productions goals as it is. Raise these those goals and they really won't meet them. All they have is oil, so asking them to sell it for less is not going to go over big.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 16, 2022)

I'm fairly certain Putin has had face work including nose job; he looks very different from his younger years.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

There is a crises in America too, can they rise to the challenge as the Ukrainians have done? Different war, different kind of war, but the idea is the same.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*How Russia’s war in Ukraine is birthing a new global order | Ian Bremmer*

How Russia’s war in Ukraine is birthing a new global order | Ian Bremmer
441,458 views Jul 13, 2022 “This is much deeper than just ‘let’s figure out how we can get both sides to get along.’”

When Ukraine declared itself an independent state during the 1991 collapse of the Soviet Union, most Ukrainians celebrated the historic move. To Vladimir Putin, however, the formal separation of Ukraine from Russia represented the “greatest geopolitical catastrophe” of the 20th century.

Today, the two nations are locked in war. The inability to end the fighting in the foreseeable future will largely be driven by their shared history, about which Ukraine and Russia have starkly different views.

Another factor working against a swift end to the war is the inability of modern institutions to effectively prevent and handle crises like the Russia-Ukraine war, according to the political scientist and author Ian Bremmer. Still, amid this “geopolitical recession” lie opportunities to reinvigorate waning institutions and create new ones, hopefully rebalancing the global order for the better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

*BACK TO THE STONE AGE - RUSSIAN MILITARY IS USING GRENADES IN PLASTIC CUPS IN UKRAINE NOW || 2022*


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 16, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I'm fairly certain Putin has had face work including nose job; he looks very different from his younger years.


You mean he was even uglier than he is now? Damn.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

ANC said:


> at the same time I feel uneasy about Biden kissing arse with the Saudi Prince who had that journalist chopped up.


Joe shoulda had the CIA to arrange to have his fucking head chopped off, literally, he has a lot of royal enemies in the kingdom, I'm sure something could be arranged.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

This is why Joe is kissing and making up with MBS, cheaper gas for everybody, not just Americans. They want to stay on the right side of Uncle Sam since Iran is on Russia's side, the enemy of my enemy is my friend. Opening up Venezuela would increase supply further.

However in America it appears the issue is refining capacity and with the expected coming of EVs, nobody is gonna build any new ones either. However when most people who live in the burbs and commute to the city, have an EV as a second car, demand will begin to drop off, as batteries and charging infrastructure improves over the next decade. Not many companies will be selling ICE cars in a few years, people will have little choice, here or especially in Europe, where they would be very practical. It all adds up to lower demand for gasoline and some of it can be refined into diesel or jet fuel instead of cracked into gasoline, lowering prices there too.






*Update from Ukraine | US and Saudi will end Ruzzia*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## printer (Jul 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is why Joe is kissing and making up with MBS, cheaper gas for everybody, not just Americans. They want to stay on the right side of Uncle Sam since Iran is on Russia's side, the enemy of my enemy is my friend. Opening up Venezuela would increase supply further.
> 
> However in America it appears the issue is refining capacity and with the expected coming of EVs, nobody is gonna build any new ones either. However when most people who live in the burbs and commute to the city, have an EV as a second car, demand will begin to drop off, as batteries and charging infrastructure improves over the next decade. Not many companies will be selling ICE cars in a few years, people will have little choice, here or especially in Europe, where they would be very practical. It all adds up to lower demand for gasoline and some of it can be refined into diesel or jet fuel instead of cracked into gasoline, lowering prices there too.
> 
> ...


Saudi is raking in the bucks now. It will take a sweet deal for them to flood the market. I wonder how practical electric will be with Canadian long distances in winter. Lot of the battery capacity will go into keeping the passengers warm and the windows clear. Frost shields coming back into style? A funny story, many years ago a guy I worked with went to the US and a kid asked what the things on the windows were. He said they were to stop bullets. The kid thought that made sense.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

printer said:


> Saudi is raking in the bucks now. It will take a sweet deal for them to flood the market. I wonder how practical electric will be with Canadian long distances in winter. Lot of the battery capacity will go into keeping the passengers warm and the windows clear. Frost shields coming back into style? A funny story, many years ago a guy I worked with went to the US and a kid asked what the things on the windows were. He said they were to stop bullets. The kid thought that made sense.


From what I've seen the current technology won't do, however the lithium sulfur and solid state could cope. We plug our cars in during winter any way in much of the country. I think however there might be a market for Volkswagen or propane type heaters designed to be retrofitted or customized in EV cars sold in northern climates, they might heat the battery pack too. I think in NA EVs will be used most as second cars, for the daily commute to the city to get groceries etc, it can be topped up at home in most cases. Charging times will be substantially lower as well. There are so many emerging battery technologies that it's hard to keep track and many will find different niches I imagine. There is a lot of money being thrown at this and all the automakers are in for a reason, the battery technology is beginning to arrive. Lithium Sulfur can give 5 times more energy density than current tech at least and much more in theory, recent breakthroughs make this possible on a large scale.

This guy does well presented and researched videos






*Why This Accidental Battery Breakthrough Matters*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2022)

Ukraine has been hurting them, but the russians still have piles of cheap shit to throw, it ain't over yet...
https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/warning-sirens-sound-ukraines-capital-russia-steps-up-bombardment-2022-07-16/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

printer said:


> Saudi is raking in the bucks now. It will take a sweet deal for them to flood the market. I wonder how practical electric will be with Canadian long distances in winter. Lot of the battery capacity will go into keeping the passengers warm and the windows clear. Frost shields coming back into style? A funny story, many years ago a guy I worked with went to the US and a kid asked what the things on the windows were. He said they were to stop bullets. The kid thought that made sense.


Here is a Jetson 1, it has a flight time of 20 minutes or so using current batteries and travels at motorcycle speeds. Let just say in 5 or 6 years there is an even more efficient version or you could retofit your existing one with new lithium sulfur batteries with 6X the capacity? You would have a flying motorcycle that could travel for 2 hours at 100Km/hr or a 200 km range. What is the range of a typical motor cycle on a tank of gas? This thing can go cross country and in a straight line too. A 200 Km range with something like this and a 10 minute charge time at any car charger might be something fun to own! Electric aviation is one of those things Lithium Sulphur batteries could be used for, smaller scale aviation is most practical.


----------



## printer (Jul 16, 2022)

*The Ministry of Defense of Ukraine allowed a strike from the HIMARS MLRS in the Crimea*
The Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU) can strike from American missiles in the Crimea . This was stated by the representative of the Main Intelligence Directorate of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine Vadym Skibitsky , RIA Novosti reports .

He allowed the Ukrainian troops to use the American multiple launch rocket system (MLRS) HIMARS (High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems) and M270 to strike Russian targets. Speaking on the air of a single telethon, Skibitsky pointed to the active use of the Russian Black Sea Fleet.

Earlier, on July 16, the Telegram channel “Military Correspondents of the Russian Spring”, citing its own sources, reported that the HIMARS MLRS appeared at the disposal of the Russian army. In turn, the speaker of the State Duma of Russia,  Vyacheslav Volodin ,  said that the missiles supplied by the West to Kiev could, according to the boomerang principle, hit the US and the EU . He noted that in the context of the supply of weapons to Kyiv and the desire of the United States to "continue the war to the last Ukrainian", Europe has become a hostage to the situation, to which "aid to Ukraine" can return in the first place.

On July 15, the head of the Ukrainian Defense Ministry, Oleksiy Reznikov ,  stated that Western weapons received by Kiev would not be used to strike targets in Russia. According to him, in a letter to the head of the Pentagon, he promised to use HIMARS missiles for multiple launch rocket systems (MLRS) only to deter Russian troops, as well as to “de-occupy” the territories of Ukraine.








В Минобороны Украины допустили удар из РСЗО HIMARS по Крыму


Вооруженные силы Украины (ВСУ) могут нанести удар из американских ракет по Крыму. Об этом заявил представитель Главного управления разведки Минобороны Украины Вадим Скибицкий. Он допустил использование украинскими войсками для удара по российским объектам РСЗО HIMARS и М270.




lenta-ru.translate.goog






*Ukraine will receive two NASAMS SAM batteries*
In the near future, Ukraine will receive two NASAMS SAM batteries. This was stated by the representative of the command of the Air Force of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Yuri Ignat.

According to Ignat, we are talking about two batteries with launchers, target detection systems and maintenance of anti-aircraft missile systems. Each NASAMS battery includes three fire platoons armed with 54 missiles. All 54 rockets can be fired within 12 seconds.

NASAMS is a Norwegian-made mobile anti-aircraft missile system. It is designed to work on targets at low and medium altitudes. The anti-aircraft missile system was developed by the Norwegian company Kongsberg Defense & Aerospace in cooperation with the American defense corporation Raytheon. 

Currently, the NASAMS air defense system is in service with the armies of Norway, the United States, the Netherlands, Spain, Lithuania, and Finland. Ukraine should receive its anti-aircraft missile systems from the United States, which has recently played a key role in supplying the Ukrainian army with weapons.

Of course, the appearance of new air defense systems in Ukraine will increase the combat power of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. However, it is hardly to be expected that this will lead to any cardinal change. Moreover, the air defense systems still need to be brought to the place of use, and there is no guarantee that they will not be sold by the same Ukrainian military personnel who are currently selling Western weapons on the darknet with might and main. 







https://en.topwar.ru/199138-ukraina-poluchit-dve-batarei-zrk-nasams.html


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is a Jetson 1, it has a flight time of 20 minutes or so using current batteries and travels at motorcycle speeds. Let just say in 5 or 6 years there is an even more efficient version or you could retofit your existing one with new lithium sulfur batteries with 6X the capacity? You would have a flying motorcycle that could travel for 2 hours at 100Km/hr or a 200 km range. What is the range of a typical motor cycle on a tank of gas? This thing can go cross country and in a straight line too. A 200 Km range with something like this and a 10 minute charge time at any car charger might be something fun to own! Electric aviation is one of those things Lithium Sulphur batteries could be used for, smaller scale aviation is most practical.


well it's about fucking time, they been promising us flying cars since the 30s...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well it's about fucking time, they been promising us flying cars since the 30s...View attachment 5164589


Yes.and then they gave us LSD in the 60’s.


----------



## printer (Jul 16, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes.and then they gave us LSD in the 60’s.


And bell bottoms.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well it's about fucking time, they been promising us flying cars since the 30s...View attachment 5164589


I can see one of those things zipping over some farmer's field picking up some buck shot! With that kind of range, I can see them being common, especially if they are classed as ultralights and I believe they are. One can only imagine the problems these will cause! If you thought drones were something, this SOB could carry a 100Kg warhead for 200km and set it down next to you, or fly it into you, or drop in on you, using commercial GPS!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes.and then they gave us LSD in the 60’s.


Better living through chemistry, mushrooms are all the craze these days and ya can grow yer own or buy them in some states I believe. They say it works for depression with some people.


----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Better living through chemistry, mushrooms are all the craze these days and ya can grow yer own or buy them in some states I believe. They say it works for depression with some people.


Micro doses are used for depression. I don't want to be a buzz-kill, but I ruined one of my kidneys doing too many mushrooms. Always wait several days between trips. You quickly build up tolerance, so you end up doing more and more.

On the plus side, I haven't drank beer or sodas in 25 years. (and iced tea for almost 40 years)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2022)

printer said:


> *The Ministry of Defense of Ukraine allowed a strike from the HIMARS MLRS in the Crimea*
> The Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU) can strike from American missiles in the Crimea . This was stated by the representative of the Main Intelligence Directorate of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine Vadym Skibitsky , RIA Novosti reports .
> 
> He allowed the Ukrainian troops to use the American multiple launch rocket system (MLRS) HIMARS (High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems) and M270 to strike Russian targets. Speaking on the air of a single telethon, Skibitsky pointed to the active use of the Russian Black Sea Fleet.
> ...


i don't know if it's the result of the translation or just how strange a language russian is, but that's just hard to read...
"there is no guarantee that they will not be sold by the same Ukrainian military personnel who are currently selling Western weapons on the darknet with might and main."...i'm fairly certain the state department can keep a close eye on every piece of equipment we're sending them, above a certain value, or with any components they don't want the russians (or anyone else) to get their hands on...i think we would have sharp words and Zelensky would have a sharp knife for anyone we caught even attempting that shit...


----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2022)

Putin is already at war with Europe. There is only one way to stop him | Simon Tisdall


He has spread economic and political pain across the continent. Sanctions don’t work, a land for peace deal would be a disaster. Only the military route remains




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 17, 2022)

ANC said:


> Putin is already at war with Europe. There is only one way to stop him | Simon Tisdall
> 
> 
> He has spread economic and political pain across the continent. Sanctions don’t work, a land for peace deal would be a disaster. Only the military route remains
> ...


that is my read on the war exactly, and has been since it started...NATO should have been involved on day one, and fuck putin and his nuclear threats, let the little cocksucker put up or shut the fuck up


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know if it's the result of the translation or just how strange a language russian is, but that's just hard to read...
> "there is no guarantee that they will not be sold by the same Ukrainian military personnel who are currently selling Western weapons on the darknet with might and main."...i'm fairly certain the state department can keep a close eye on every piece of equipment we're sending them, above a certain value, or with any components they don't want the russians (or anyone else) to get their hands on...i think we would have sharp words and Zelensky would have a sharp knife for anyone we caught even attempting that shit...


Hey, I read the articles and give you guys the ones that are readable. Actually the ones filled with propaganda are worse to read. They have been pushing the idea of weapons going to the dark net, more the shoulder fired stuff (which would be bad enough). But that is war, I bet in a battle the Romans lost a sword or two that the locals managed to pick up. I did see a picture of one of the new 155 mm artillery pieces that the Russians were showing off. I am sure the US was not happy about that but what are you going to do.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 17, 2022)

printer said:


> Hey, I read the articles and give you guys the ones that are readable. Actually the ones filled with propaganda are worse to read. They have been pushing the idea of weapons going to the dark net, more the shoulder fired stuff (which would be bad enough). But that is war, I bet in a battle the Romans lost a sword or two that the locals managed to pick up. I did see a picture of one of the new 155 mm artillery pieces that the Russians were showing off. I am sure the US was not happy about that but what are you going to do.


you have loses in war, lord knows the Ukrainians picked up enough russian hardware that was abandoned when the cowardly orcs ran away...if the russians get one piece of hardware for every one hundred the Ukrainians get, and call it a victory...well, they're the only ones who believe that shit.
and i'm sure you do read the articles, it's still hard to digest some of it...they seem to breath contradictions, and i still think syntax has something to do with it


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2022)

ANC said:


> at the same time I feel uneasy about Biden kissing arse with the Saudi Prince who had that journalist chopped up.


With much consternation, kicking and screaming; they practically had to tie him up to make him go..Khashoggi was the Number One topic on the agenda so MBS can wipe that cheesy smirk off his face this was purely 'the enemy of my enemy' if we turn them away they will go to China.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2022)

printer said:


> Hey, I read the articles and give you guys the ones that are readable. Actually the ones filled with propaganda are worse to read. They have been pushing the idea of weapons going to the dark net, more the shoulder fired stuff (which would be bad enough). But that is war, I bet in a battle the Romans lost a sword or two that the locals managed to pick up. I did see a picture of one of the new 155 mm artillery pieces that the Russians were showing off. I am sure the US was not happy about that but what are you going to do.


Russia has left plenty of tanks behind


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2022)

*Ukraine War: Russia end 'operational pause'*
33,613 views Jul 17, 2022 Military Analyst and retired Air Vice-Marshal Sean Bell said the end of Russia's operational pause was "inevitable", due to the fact that more time on pause means more time for the Ukrainians to prepare their next steps.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2022)

*Iran preparing to provide Russia with drones, White House says*
10,481 views Jul 17, 2022 CNN's Fareed Zakaria and professor Vali Nasr discuss Iran's support for Russia amid Russia's invasion of Ukraine.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 17, 2022)

injinji said:


> Micro doses are used for depression. I don't want to be a buzz-kill, but I ruined one of my kidneys doing too many mushrooms. Always wait several days between trips. You quickly build up tolerance, so you end up doing more and more.
> 
> On the plus side, I haven't drank beer or sodas in 25 years. (and iced tea for almost 40 years)


I got some 'shrooms a year ago last Dec and credit them with saving my life. I have had a serious drinking problem self medicating with alcohol since a near fatal hammer attack in my early 20s that caused chronic depression ever since and I'm in my late 60s now. Not daily drinking but 3 day binges every month or so that just made the depression worse. Anyways I tried the microdosing on and off and found my depression lifting but was still binging every 6 weeks or so then a year ago last May went into town for shopping planning to pick up a bottle of Everclear for a binge and just didn't and haven't touched a drop since. Haven't felt like eating my shotgun since either. 

I've been off sodas for ages or anything with high fructose corn syrup, (glucose-fructose on Canadian ingredients labels), don't eat fast foods and one of my uses for medpot is to maintain my weight which has dropped to 130lbs now thanks to gastrointestinal issues. Pizza is now off my list of what I can safely eat. Got one on Wednesday and still running to the toilet. 

We used to pick 'shrooms out by the Vancouver airport and up the Fraser Valley back in the day and get stoned off our asses but when I first got the 'shrooms here I got high on that New Years Eve and did not enjoy it so still have at least half that oz of Penis Envy I bought originally. Been feeling down a bit so plan to do another run soon but have found a smaller dose of 50mg is about all I can take without feeling high so a little goes a long way for me. Bought a milligram scale to make sure my doses are right.

I do 3 days on, 2 off for 3 cycles.


----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> With much consternation, kicking and screaming; they practically had to tie him up to make him go..Khashoggi was the Number One topic on the agenda so MBS can wipe that cheesy smirk off his face this was purely 'the enemy of my enemy' if we turn them away they will go to China.


So, he got a talking to "FOR HAVING SOMEONE CHOPPED INTO LITTLE PIECES!"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

Russia says peace in Ukraine will be on its terms, strikes multiple targets


A senior Russian security official said on Tuesday that peace in Ukraine when it came would be on Moscow's terms as Russian forces struck targets across the country with missiles even as their ground offensive stuttered.




www.reuters.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2022)

ANC said:


> So, he got a talking to "FOR HAVING SOMEONE CHOPPED INTO LITTLE PIECES!"


When you are leader of the free world you must make decisions that benefit said free world which may be unsavory..do you wish famine from no grain making it to you and your part of the world?

Everything is connected.

Nothing will bring back Khashoggi.


----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2022)

Sometimes one just wants to go hitman and set some wrongs right!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Russia says peace in Ukraine will be on its terms, strikes multiple targets
> 
> 
> A senior Russian security official said on Tuesday that peace in Ukraine when it came would be on Moscow's terms as Russian forces struck targets across the country with missiles even as their ground offensive stuttered.
> ...


https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2022/7/17/ukraines-zelenskyy-fires-security-chief-and-general-prosecutor

looks like his chief prosecutor was dirty too...i can't imagine selling out my country to an enemy, that wants to destroy my government, my country, my way of life, and is willing to kill thousands of innocent civilians, hundreds of them children to achieve that goal...
i hope both of them get what they deserve, and that this deters anyone else in the UA from taking the dishonorable way out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

ANC said:


> So, he got a talking to "FOR HAVING SOMEONE CHOPPED INTO LITTLE PIECES!"


Stalin never even got that from Churchill and FDR for murdering tens of millions. They made a deal with the Devil too, they represent states, not themselves, even the Queen had to meet Trump and he is a POS.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2022)

ANC said:


> So, he got a talking to "FOR HAVING SOMEONE CHOPPED INTO LITTLE PIECES!"


i wish it was that simple...we'd like to sanction the ever living fuck out of SA, but if we do, they have China, India, Afghanistan, S Korea...to sell to...countries with no moral compunction about buying from brutal murderers...countries that would delight in the fall of America, who are more than willing to take any advantage they can to disadvantage the US and it's allies.
as morally repugnant as it is, you sometimes have to deal with people who make you want to vomit, to keep something worse from happening instead. 
perhaps if American politics weren't in the incredibly fucked up state they are in, and we had leaders who could see past their own personal agendas and their next payments from their corporate sponsors, we wouldn't be in a position where we have to kiss a murderous dictators ass, but our politics ARE incredibly fucked up, and we DON'T have leaders who can see past their own self interest.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2022/7/17/ukraines-zelenskyy-fires-security-chief-and-general-prosecutor
> 
> looks like his chief prosecutor was dirty too...i can't imagine selling out my country to an enemy, that wants to destroy my government, my country, my way of life, and is willing to kill thousands of innocent civilians, hundreds of them children to achieve that goal...
> i hope both of them get what they deserve, and that this deters anyone else in the UA from taking the dishonorable way out.


He wouldn't do it without cause, so there must be a case, they have the rule of law there, even with a war on. He can fire them and with the war on, prosecute them too, if he wished. If they were dirty perhaps allied intelligence helped, but it could have been more a disagreement on approaches, we will see when the dust settles. They were reformers from his party, so you never know what is going on with Russians and corrupt oligarchs from Ukraine in the mix.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2022)

ANC said:


> Sometimes one just wants to go hitman and set some wrongs right!


you have no idea...i have little "fantasies" where a group of organized patriots kill everyone on the freedumb train, the 6 repressive shitty liars on the supreme court who got their positions through perjury, and every fucker who helped trump set up his slate of phony electors.
in one organized blow.
and the world would immediately become a much better place, where people are free to be themselves without the fear of jack booted brown shirted fascist fucks killing them for daring to not fit the conservative christian mold...where legislation to make guns harder to get could happen, where legislation to guarantee women and minorities the rights to make their own life choices could happen, where gerrymandering and voter suppression were a thing of the past...
does that make me a bad person? i couldn't give a fuck less if it does, i'd still pull the trigger on each and every one of them if given the opportunity


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He wouldn't do it without cause, so there must be a case, they have the rule of law there, even with a war on. He can fire them and with the war on, prosecute them too, if he wished. If they were dirty perhaps allied intelligence helped, but it could have been more a disagreement on approaches, we will see when the dust settles. They were reformers from his party, so you never know what is going on with Russians and corrupt oligarchs from Ukraine in the mix.


his security chief has been his close friend since childhood...i don't know Zelensky personally, of course, but i can't imagine him taking that kind of betrayal well...if they find him guilty, it's at least life in prison for treason, perhaps a firing squad


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you have no idea...i have little "fantasies" where a group of organized patriots kill everyone on the freedumb train, the 6 repressive shitty liars on the supreme court who got their positions through perjury, and every fucker who helped trump set up his slate of phony electors.
> in one organized blow.
> and the world would immediately become a much better place, where people are free to be themselves without the fear of jack booted brown shirted fascist fucks killing them for daring to not fit the conservative christian mold...where legislation to make guns harder to get could happen, where legislation to guarantee women and minorities the rights to make their own life choices could happen, where gerrymandering and voter suppression were a thing of the past...
> does that make me a bad person? i couldn't give a fuck less if it does, i'd still pull the trigger on each and every one of them if given the opportunity



Here's a new belief that I have...


I believe that I'm gonna keep you as a friend.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you have no idea...i have little "fantasies" where a group of organized patriots kill everyone on the freedumb train, the 6 repressive shitty liars on the supreme court who got their positions through perjury, and every fucker who helped trump set up his slate of phony electors.
> in one organized blow.
> and the world would immediately become a much better place, where people are free to be themselves without the fear of jack booted brown shirted fascist fucks killing them for daring to not fit the conservative christian mold...where legislation to make guns harder to get could happen, where legislation to guarantee women and minorities the rights to make their own life choices could happen, where gerrymandering and voter suppression were a thing of the past...
> does that make me a bad person? i couldn't give a fuck less if it does, i'd still pull the trigger on each and every one of them if given the opportunity


You have laws and courts, only when they fail does retribution come into play, in war, retribution is the only justice and they are at war with you. In a civil society with normal politics, everybody agrees to play by the same set of fair rules, there is good will and a common purpose, the good of the country. People must respect and obey the constitution, more or less, if they wish to defend it, but in war and love all things are fair.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2022)

another one bites the dust......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548390825096122369


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2022)

operational pause my ass...more like holy shit they have HIMARs........plus with they're military degraded as it is....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548463129129996289


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2022)

ANC said:


> Sometimes one just wants to go hitman and set some wrongs right!


Yes, I'm told voting booth is the way, if anyone deserves that it would have been our last president..he's working against us even now for the big prize- our* Social Security Trust Fund*..that's why he's apoplectic to get back in..he had it already set up with his guy, but Biden, Leader of The Free World did this:

Saul’s firing came after a tumultuous six-month tenure in the Biden administration during which advocates for the elderly and the disabled, and Democrats on Capitol Hill, pressured the White House to dismiss him. He had clashed with labor unions that represent his 60,000 employees, who said he used union-busting tactics. *Angry advocates say he dawdled while millions of disabled Americans waited for him to turn over files to the Internal Revenue Service to release their stimulus checks — and accused him of an overzealous campaign to make disabled people reestablish their eligibility for benefits.

“Since taking office, Commissioner Saul has undermined and politicized Social Security disability benefits, terminated the agency’s telework policy that was utilized by up to 25 percent of the agency’s workforce, not repaired SSA’s relationships with relevant Federal employee unions including in the context of COVID-19 workplace safety planning, reduced due process protections for benefits appeals hearings, and taken other actions that run contrary to the mission of the agency and the President’s policy agenda,” a White House statement said.*

*Republicans want to ‘reform’ Social Security behind closed doors — beware!*



https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/andrew-saul-social-security-/2021/07/09/c18a34fa-df99-11eb-a501-0e69b5d012e5_story.html



I personally was affected and it took me 4 years to get a decision that was supposed to take 90-days to an EMERGENCY FUND that I've been paying since 1975, Constitutionally required. I lost everything.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2022)

looks like they're reaching now.....guess those people in the prisons didn't wanna go.....wonder why....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548729426497634305


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2022)

oops......









Russia Accidentally Shoots Down Their Own $36M Su-34 Bomber, Ukraine Claims


The jet was reportedly downed near Alchevsk, a city in the Luhansk region and one of the areas where Vladimir Putin's war is focused.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## printer (Jul 18, 2022)

*Russia sending hundreds of teachers to Ukraine to offer ‘corrected’ education*
Russia is reportedly offering teachers money, transportation and other resources to incentivize them to teach a “corrected” curriculum to Ukrainians in Russian-occupied territory.

The Washington Post reported Monday that close to 250 teachers have signed up to travel to the occupied areas, including the Luhansk and Donetsk territories.

Russia appears set on pushing its own version of history, quelling use of the Ukrainian language and using revised Russian textbooks that quash the idea of Ukraine as a sovereign state, the Post reported.

Russia’s education minister Sergei Kravtsov said late last month that Ukrainian education “must be corrected,” according to the newspaper.

This is the latest move in Russia’s concerted effort to strengthen its hold on Ukraine and delegitimize the invaded country. 

Russian President Vladimir Putin recently signed a new passport decree expanding a fast track to Russian citizenship for Ukrainians and introduced the Russian ruble as currency in occupied areas.

Russia has also instituted a “filtration” system, forcibly deporting as many as 2 million Ukrainians in Russian-occupied territory, which Secretary of State Antony Blinken called a war crime.

As part of the “filtration” process, many Ukrainians are coerced into signing legal agreements not to return to Ukraine, Blinken said in a statement condemning Russia’s actions last week. Ukrainian passports have been confiscated and families have been deliberately separated.

According to the Post report, Russia has also stifled Ukrainian media and taken over the cellular network in controlled areas, and begun efforts to replace Ukrainian infrastructure, like city signs, with Russia-branded versions.








Russia sending hundreds of teachers to Ukraine to offer ‘corrected’ education: report


Russia is reportedly offering teachers money, transportation and other resources to incentivize them to teach a “corrected” curriculum to Ukrainians in Russian-occupied territory. The Washington Po…




thehill.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia sending hundreds of teachers to Ukraine to offer ‘corrected’ education*
> Russia is reportedly offering teachers money, transportation and other resources to incentivize them to teach a “corrected” curriculum to Ukrainians in Russian-occupied territory.
> 
> The Washington Post reported Monday that close to 250 teachers have signed up to travel to the occupied areas, including the Luhansk and Donetsk territories.
> ...


yeah lets start they're re-education propaganda early...huh


----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia sending hundreds of teachers to Ukraine to offer ‘corrected’ education*
> Russia is reportedly offering teachers money, transportation and other resources to incentivize them to teach a “corrected” curriculum to Ukrainians in Russian-occupied territory.
> 
> The Washington Post reported Monday that close to 250 teachers have signed up to travel to the occupied areas, including the Luhansk and Donetsk territories.
> ...


those teachers should be considered a more serious threat than any soldier, and shot on sight...put healthy bounties on their heads, kill a few dozen, and the rest of them will quit signing up to come to Ukraine...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

Volodymyr Zelenskiy appoints new spy chief after Russian infiltration


Ukrainian president names senior security official as acting head amid rumours of splits in inner circle




www.theguardian.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Volodymyr Zelenskiy appoints new spy chief after Russian infiltration
> 
> 
> Ukrainian president names senior security official as acting head amid rumours of splits in inner circle
> ...


cleanin house i've read


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

*The 'shoot and scoot' tactics being used by Ukrainian forces*
145,854 views Jul 18, 2022 Western countries have been sending the latest self-propelled artillery to Ukraine, allowing the country's forces to adopt 'shoot and scoot' tactics. One weapon being utilised by the Ukrainian military is the German PzH 2000, which has a maximum off-road speed of 28 miles an hour and fires accurate rapid shots. This allows personnel to fire and leave the area before the enemy has time to fix its target and return fire.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

*Why did Zelensky fire his security chief? | Askold Krushelnycky*
63,252 views Jul 18, 2022 "There are a lot of questions about why it was so easy for the Russians to come in. And the answers has been that there have been traitors in the security services." 

Was Zelensky’s security chief a traitor? Times correspondent Askold Krushelnycky discusses with Ayesha Hazarika on #TimesRadio.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2022)

https://apnews.com/article/russia-ukraine-putin-syria-iran-289c3422c8980e7650dbde2c326d248a

OMMFG this is perfect, give Israel what ever they want to nuke the ever living fuck out of Iran...while putin is there...
i couldn't think of a sweeter target for them, or us. two fucking evil empires finished in seconds...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 19, 2022)

The mad midget will blow a gasket over this.










Ukraine update: Another former Soviet Republic working with the European Union, at Russia's expense


Russia is having more trouble with its southern “allies.” Despite the European Union’s triumphalism, Europe is merely shifting its energy supplies from one murderous despot to another. The CIA Factbook notes the nature of the country’s “elections”:...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The mad midget will blow a gasket over this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah he's gonna blow one.....

good for the EU

now if we can get them and Kazakstan to work together on gas deals that will make it even better......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2022)

good luck getting that........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549028407739969536


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2022)

oh yeah lets make up more stupid shit.....smh









Russia Claims Ukraine Soldiers Made Into 'Monsters' by Secret Experiments


Russian officials claimed Ukrainian servicemen had been experimented on in biological laboratories funded by the U.S. government.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2022)

*Is Ukraine preparing to destroy Russia's Black Sea fleet? | Admiral Lord West*
6,695 views Jul 19, 2022 "I do find it slightly worrying when Putin’s cosying up to the Iranians." Should we be scared about Putin’s visits to Iran? Admiral Lord West tells Ayesha Hazarika on #TimesRadio that this is ‘worrying’.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 20, 2022)

Russia Says It’s Losing Because Ukraine Has Experimental Mutant Troops Created in Secret Biolabs


Nevermind the myriad reports of shoddy equipment and Russian troops ditching the war, the real setback, according to lawmakers, was mutant Ukrainian soldiers.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Russia Says It’s Losing Because Ukraine Has Experimental Mutant Troops Created in Secret Biolabs
> 
> 
> Nevermind the myriad reports of shoddy equipment and Russian troops ditching the war, the real setback, according to lawmakers, was mutant Ukrainian soldiers.
> ...


Why they sound like republicans! I mean America has Jewish space lasers!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2022)

yeah that one came out yesterday...it was a good giggle....we are losing in ukraine cause of Mutant Troops they created......it's more like we are losing cause we have no moral, no money, no food....and our commaders are dickless.......and there goes another Ammo Depot now......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah that one came out yesterday...it was a good giggle....we are losing in ukraine cause of Mutant Troops they created......it's more like we are losing cause we have no moral, no money, no food....and our commaders are dickless.......and there goes another Ammo Depot now......


The Ukrainians might have had 25,000 dead troops, but I figure the Russians have suffered two to three times their number and maybe more, because of poor medical treatment and infrastructure. They have only had a fraction of the predicted civilian casualty rate, people just move out before they level the place, these days.

The Russians are exhausted and the replacements are shit, morale is rock bottom and troops drawn from distant rural republics are dying and causing problems back home. The west needs to be careful if it wants a long war, the Ukrainian troops will overperform and the Russians might run and abandon equipment without ammo and especially without fuel or leadership left alive. One thing is for sure, they will go for Crimea and all Hell will breakout when they do. Vlad might not have very much left in Crimea to defend it and if the bridge at Kerch is blown along with an attack on the south, he will be fucked.

HIMARS drive their logistical support back to the railheads where the trains are unloaded and the ammo stacked for the trucks. When they reach those with HIMARS, it's game over and they have to withdraw. They also have to withdraw because their forward ammo dumps are getting hammered and their artillery support is falling way off in areas as their ammo goes up in smoke miles to their rear. It all adds up to getting pushed back to a critical railhead on a front and the Ukrainians destroying it, they could also do the same thing by getting in range of vital rail bridges. The Russians depend on the rails and are light on trucks, so since it's summer, special forces and partisans should be targeting them with mines and IEDs behind their lines. You might use an artillery shell on a truck, but probably not waste a HIMARS, however they should be easy targets for special forces operating behind the lines at night. You can use a cellphone to detonate an IED from miles away while well hidden and the risks are low.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Ukrainians might have had 25,000 dead troops, but I figure the Russians have suffered two to three times their number and maybe more, because of poor medical treatment and infrastructure. They have only had a fraction of the predicted civilian casualty rate, people just move out before they level the place, these days.
> 
> The Russians are exhausted and the replacements are shit, morale is rock bottom and troops drawn from distant rural republics are dying and causing problems back home. The west needs to be careful if it wants a long war, the Ukrainian troops will overperform and the Russians might run and abandon equipment without ammo and especially without fuel or leadership left alive. One thing is for sure, they will go for Crimea and all Hell will breakout when they do. Vlad might not have very much left in Crimea to defend it and if the bridge at Kerch is blown along with an attack on the south, he will be fucked.
> 
> HIMARS drive their logistical support back to the railheads where the trains are unloaded and the ammo stacked for the trucks. When they reach those with HIMARS, it's game over and they have to withdraw. They also have to withdraw because their forward ammo dumps are getting hammered and their artillery support is falling way off in areas as their ammo goes up in smoke miles to their rear. It all adds up to getting pushed back to a critical railhead on a front and the Ukrainians destroying it, they could also do the same thing by getting in range of vital rail bridges. The Russians depend on the rails and are light on trucks, so since it's summer, special forces and partisans should be targeting them with mines and IEDs behind their lines. You might use an artillery shell on a truck, but probably not waste a HIMARS, however they should be easy targets for special forces operating behind the lines at night. You can use a cellphone to detonate an IED from miles away while well hidden and the risks are low.


i think with bring in the HIMARs and the M270 from brits have become the game changer on the ground.....now the RA are going holy shit, if you thought they're morailty was low then, when the HIMARs and other long range rockets system came online it's really at a bottom low now...

there has been chatter now of the UA forces looking at that bridge, in fact i've seen a couple of Youtube vids saying that the are looking at them, and also Crimea, specifically Sevespool at the black sea base there and the RA navy.......seems to me they are a little rattled now....and is getting worse...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2022)

this in my mind is considered a war crime........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549616398489501696


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2022)

and if you don't like that, check the the russian tv propaganda bullshit........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549382275921596416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549381189336711169


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Russia Says It’s Losing Because Ukraine Has Experimental Mutant Troops Created in Secret Biolabs
> 
> 
> Nevermind the myriad reports of shoddy equipment and Russian troops ditching the war, the real setback, according to lawmakers, was mutant Ukrainian soldiers.
> ...


so the russians are losing because we turned a bunch of Ukrainians into Captain America clones?....well, they need to get Ivan Vanko out of retirement and have him take care of the Ukrainian super soldiers...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2022)

buying them from someone else cause you can't make your own eh.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548417444951166984


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2022)

okay last but not least....check this young lady out.....she'll challenge anyone to a checker game for a donation of course....keep in mind she is a champion at this....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549505359861137415
go for it little one...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2022)

welp there goes 85mil right down the tubes.......buh bye, buh bye


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549461215721783296


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2022)

yeah they're reaching into the bottom of the barrel......only a few days of training and then sent to the front.....uh ok who's got the extra body bags.....









Russia Sends Army Recruits to Fight in Ukraine After Just Days of Training - The Moscow Times


Less than two weeks after joining the army, Ivan was on the frontlines of Russia’s offensive in eastern Ukraine and taking part in attacks on Ukrainian positions. Ivan, 31, who requested anonymity to protect his safety, said he received just five days of training before being transferred to...




www.themoscowtimes.com






“There was a soldier in our company who didn’t know how a machine gun works. So I taught that guy how to disassemble and assemble a machine gun. I wouldn’t want to be next to him in battle. How can you fight like that?” he told The Moscow Times.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> buying them from someone else cause you can't make your own eh.......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548417444951166984


i just don't like Iran...Iranians on the whole seem to be decent enough people, i've known a few...but their government is just a fucking thorn in the side of international peace.
they're desperately trying to get that big nuclear stick, but i don't think for one second they want it as a deterrent...i think they intend to use it, first on Israel, then on the Saudis...if they survive using it on Israel....i think the Israelis will wipe iran from the face of the Earth, although the iranians might get in a sneak attack first strike...the Israelis will level every city in iran...then build kibbutz where tehran used to be


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just don't like Iran...Iranians on the whole seem to be decent enough people, i've known a few...but their government is just a fucking thorn in the side of international peace.
> they're desperately trying to get that big nuclear stick, but i don't think for one second they want it as a deterrent...i think they intend to use it, first on Israel, then on the Saudis...if they survive using it on Israel....i think the Israelis will wipe iran from the face of the Earth, although the iranians might get in a sneak attack first strike...the Israelis will level every city in iran...then build kibbutz where tehran used to be


i'm with you about Iran aka the perfect example on why not to have church and state as one.....the Iranian people totally different, they are awesome. I've know a couple like you, awesome people...great food, good music etc etc.

It's the government i don't like, all they're sabler rattling, death to america, and Isreal is completely no sense.....some one mentioned Yemen not to long ago...well welcome to Iran and they're support of the Houthi's in the area, not including ISIS is there too spreading they're BS......and you wonder why that civil war hasn't stopped.....


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The mad midget will blow a gasket over this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

*Has Putin run out of trained soldiers? | General Sir Richard Barrons*
7,305 views Jul 20, 2022 "They are really scratching around for people and pulling in new battalions of volunteers who have no more than 30 days military training. That's a clear sign of running out of places to find people." General Sir Richard Barrons, former commander of the joint UK forces, tells Ayesha Hazarika on #TimesRadio how Putin is struggling to find soldiers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2022)

bout time


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549859601536909316


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

*‘Huge impact’: Ex-CIA director on success of US rocket systems in Ukraine*
110,756 views Jul 20, 2022 Retired General David Petraeus speaks with CNN’s Jim Sciutto about the state of the war in Ukraine and a Ukrainian government report that US-supplied High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems (HIMARS) have “significantly slowed” Russia’s advance in the country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

*M982 Excalibur 50-Miles Away Precision Artillery Shell*
81,665 views Jul 18, 2022 Going back to its debut in medieval times, artillery weaponry has drastically altered the notion of what it is possible to do on a battlefield. From turning mighty walls to dust to reaching remote enemy locations all the way to defeating far larger forces, artillery fire has been a crucial part of warfare tactics.

Still, artillery has always suffered from an inherent inaccuracy issue throughout military history. And although the range and precision of these weapons have increased with the advances in technology, unleashing artillery fire in close proximity to friendly units or civilian infrastructure has always carried a significant risk of collateral damage.

However, this persistent problem might soon be a thing of the past, as the groundbreaking M982 Excalibur shell is spearheading a breakthrough in warfare technology that promises to take artillery precision to an astounding 2-meter margin of error.

The novel guided projectile is expected to combine the advantages of an artillery barrage with the precision and control of a guided missile system to allow the US military to confidently use artillery in urban scenarios without the fear of friendly fire.

If successful, the M982 Excalibur might start a new revolution in artillery technology that could be as significant as the development of the first gunpowder cannon in the 14th century.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh yeah lets make up more stupid shit.....smh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

*David Attenborough & Saint Javelin present "BBC Planet Ukraine: The Javelin"*


----------



## Sativied (Jul 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and if you don't like that, check the the russian tv propaganda bullshit........
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549382275921596416
> ...


This and the secret experiment propaganda is obviously to entirely dehumanize the Ukranians. Genocide 101. If they are nazi monster bugs created by secret experiments and are in a “non-existent“ country, Putin could drop some nukes on them and then still pretend the Russians are the good guys. Which at this point it’s pretty much inevitable. Most people with either a brain or a heart want Ukraine to win, to beat the invader. Every news outlet and website with their endless desire for more clicks knows that too. There’s actually nothing in the Russian source article at dailybeast that says “Russia says it’s losing because…”, just fiction to get more people to click on it. When you can make up anything, you don’t need to make up an excuse for losing, you can simply claim you’re winning and the operation is going as planned. Putin isn’t going down or even risk it without using nukes and when he does that without wiping out too many civilians he’ll get away with it too.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Ukrainians might have had 25,000 dead troops, but I figure the Russians have suffered two to three times their number and maybe more, because of poor medical treatment and infrastructure.











CIA director estimates 15,000 Russians killed in Ukraine war


The United States estimates that Russian casualties in Ukraine so far have reached around 15,000 killed and perhaps 45,000 wounded, CIA Director William Burns said on Wednesday, adding that Ukraine has also endured significant casualties.




www.reuters.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2022)

Sativied said:


> … Putin isn’t going down or even risk it without using nukes and when he does that without wiping out too many civilians he’ll get away with it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh I hope not.

Mind you, if he does use nukes, that’s our green light to do to his military what he boasted he would do to Ukraine’s. We don’t need to respond with nukes, except possibly to bring his submarine count from n to 0 all at once. (not likely, since that requires long-range tactical coordination, not a skill a sub driver usually studies)

But if we went full conventional weapons free, the first B-2s maybe won’t have landed before fire is ceased with Russia folding. It could be a war measured in hours. I dont know. Last time this nation really flexed it was 31 years ago. Weapons have only gotten better.

We will have to be damned careful not to reset the mousetrap of history that we set a hundred years ago at Compiègne. I could see a broken Russia becoming resentful and electing fascists promising restored national glory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

Sativied said:


> This and the secret experiment propaganda is obviously to entirely dehumanize the Ukranians. Genocide 101. If they are nazi monster bugs created by secret experiments and are in a “non-existent“ country, Putin could drop some nukes on them and then still pretend the Russians are the good guys. Which at this point it’s pretty much inevitable. Most people with either a brain or a heart want Ukraine to win, to beat the invader. Every news outlet and website with their endless desire for more clicks knows that too. There’s actually nothing in the Russian source article at dailybeast that says “Russia says it’s losing because…”, just fiction to get more people to click on it. When you can make up anything, you don’t need to make up an excuse for losing, you can simply claim you’re winning and the operation is going as planned. Putin isn’t going down or even risk it without using nukes and when he does that without wiping out too many civilians he’ll get away with it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The main idea is that Ukraine has lost relatively few of it's troops and civilians, compared to past wars and initial estimates. Ukraine has a million men under arms and have trained several times their loses killed already, the UK alone is training 10K troops every 120 days, aside from Ukrainian efforts and other allied efforts. In contrast the Russian replacements are reserves with 30 days training, enough to be cannon fodder and not much else, while their officer corps has been decimated from top to bottom. The Ukrainians are still transitioning to NATO heavy arms and HIMARS have cut the Russian rate of artillery fire dramatically by destroying their ammo dumps far to the rear.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> We will have to be damned careful not to reset the mousetrap of history that we set a hundred years ago at Compiègne. I could see a broken Russia becoming resentful and electing fascists promising restored national glory.


is that where the ww1 armistice was signed?
a broken russia becoming resentful could be avoided easily...break all 22 republics up into rump states...a lot of them are already fed up and want to leave the "union" anyway, the Buryatia, Dagestan, and the Oriat-Kalmyk in particular are not happy about being used as cannon fodder in a war they don't want to be a part of, but they're kept so poor that the pay for enlistment is very hard to resist, even though they must know they'll be thrown into the heaviest fighting and probably never see their first pay.
of course, it would probably a lot easier to deal with a nuclear disarmed russia than with 22 potential putins who may all have a nuke or two hidden away for a rainy day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that where the ww1 armistice was signed?
> a broken russia becoming resentful could be avoided easily...break all 22 republics up into rump states...a lot of them are already fed up and want to leave the "union" anyway, the Buryatia, Dagestan, and the Oriat-Kalmyk in particular are not happy about being used as cannon fodder in a war they don't want to be a part of, but they're kept so poor that the pay for enlistment is very hard to resist, even though they must know they'll be thrown into the heaviest fighting and probably never see their first pay.
> of course, it would probably a lot easier to deal with a nuclear disarmed russia than with 22 potential putins who may all have a nuke or two hidden away for a rainy day.


With about 20% of the world's economy America doesn't stick out quite as much as it used to and is thus is less of a target as you blend more in with the herd. It also means a more cooperative attitude towards and dependency on your natural allies, the liberal democracies. It will mean playing ball on climate change too, because it won't be long before there will be punitive actions against those who don't.

Russia is best defeated by Ukraine in a war that won't end until Europe is weaned off of Russian energy, coal, oil and gas. Ukraine can and should take their European markets and with that wealth rebuild their country and a very strong military. If Belarus goes too, it makes an iron curtain impossible and it will bring cultural and political change to Russia, they will be busy with their own internal culture war and republics trying to break away as the go liberal democratic. They will increase trade with China, but that is a long way from their gas and oil supplies and transportation links are weak. Much of what China produces is under license and if it shows up in Russia someone will want to know why.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that where the ww1 armistice was signed?
> a broken russia becoming resentful could be avoided easily...break all 22 republics up into rump states...a lot of them are already fed up and want to leave the "union" anyway, the Buryatia, Dagestan, and the Oriat-Kalmyk in particular are not happy about being used as cannon fodder in a war they don't want to be a part of, but they're kept so poor that the pay for enlistment is very hard to resist, even though they must know they'll be thrown into the heaviest fighting and probably never see their first pay.
> of course, it would probably a lot easier to deal with a nuclear disarmed russia than with 22 potential putins who may all have a nuke or two hidden away for a rainy day.


Yup on WWI.
My worry about the presented scenario is how China might view this sudden yawning geopolitical vacuum. If I were head tureen in the china cabinet, I might be, let’s call it inspired. The People’s Liberation Army might start to do an awful lot of liberatin’.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Yup on WWI.
> My worry about the presented scenario is how China might view this sudden yawning geopolitical vacuum. If I were head tureen in the china cabinet, I might be, let’s call it inspired. The People’s Liberation Army might start to do an awful lot of liberatin’.


let them have the states that butt up against them, who gives a shit? hell, arrange it with them before hand, ensure that we don't spook them, and reassure them that the entire operation will be in their benefit...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> let them have the states that butt up against them, who gives a shit? hell, arrange it with them before hand, ensure that we don't spook them, and reassure them that the entire operation will be in their benefit...


They look at that Siberian hinterland to their north and drool! Vlad showed the way, keep him weak with sanctions and war with the west, while fomenting separatists and domestic terrorists. Then when they setup a new government, recognize and support it economically and militarily. The west will use the same formula in Belarus, using Ukraine if it can, there is already big trouble in Belarus with the last couple of elections outright stolen. China does not need to claim the territory, it can use it's soft power to control it and it's resources, it would be an independent country. If some critical rail and road bridges were blown up Russia would be cut off from Siberia for a long time and their air transport system is rapidly degrading too. Interestingly, they might be cut off from a lot of Chinese imports too...


----------



## printer (Jul 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The main idea is that Ukraine has lost relatively few of it's troops and civilians, compared to past wars and initial estimates. Ukraine has a million men under arms and have trained several times their loses killed already, the UK alone is training 10K troops every 120 days, aside from Ukrainian efforts and other allied efforts. In contrast the Russian replacements are reserves with 30 days training, enough to be cannon fodder and not much else, while their officer corps has been decimated from top to bottom. The Ukrainians are still transitioning to NATO heavy arms and HIMARS have cut the Russian rate of artillery fire dramatically by destroying their ammo dumps far to the rear.


Relatively few? Got a link to that? The UK is training 10k? Seems you are jumping the gun.

"The first Ukrainian soldiers taking part in a major new UK-led military programme, which will train up to 10,000 Ukrainians over the coming months, have arrived in the UK."









First of 10,000 Ukrainian troops arrive in UK for training


Britain has rapidly procured AK variant assault rifles for the huge training programme, meaning Ukrainian soldiers can train on the weapons they will be using on the front line over the coming weeks.




ukdefencejournal.org.uk





*Thousands of Ukrainian 'battle casualty replacements' are being trained in England*
British commanders aim to have 2,400 recruits rotating through the course at any one time as they mobilise to meet a target of training up to 10,000 Ukrainian personnel every 120 days.

With Ukraine losing up to 200 soldiers every 24 hours in its war with Russia, the ability to generate manpower is vital. These are "battle casualty replacements", a senior officer said.








Thousands of Ukrainian 'battle casualty replacements' are being trained in England


Ukraine is losing up to 200 soldiers each day and it is important replacements can be trained in safety, away from the war.




news.sky.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2022)

printer said:


> Relatively few? Got a link to that? The UK is training 10k? Seems you are jumping the gun.
> 
> "The first Ukrainian soldiers taking part in a major new UK-led military programme, which will train up to 10,000 Ukrainians over the coming months, have arrived in the UK."
> 
> ...


The announced plan was to train 10,000 troops in the UK and it is on going as is the war. Ukraine was losing a lot of people in the east per day during recent Russian offensives, but since the arrival of HIMARS the rate of Russian fire has fallen off dramatically. However Ukraine has also begun offensive operations and that drives casualties up too, they have not been losing 200 men a day since the war began, that is a peak number. Let's say since the war began the lost an average of 100 troops killed a day that should total around 15,000 troops, the US estimate. With 3X wounded that would be 60,000 total losses since the war began and we are in the 6th month now.

Ukraine has close to a million men under arms and as many volunteers as it can equip and train with allied help. Historically speaking, a country like Ukraine can absorb a lot more casualties that that, especially with allied medical help. This war will go on for awhile IMHO and there are more Ukrainian troops being trained than in the UK, they are even being trained in America and Germany. In the past, wars went on for years and this number would have been a small fraction of the casualties. Russia will run out of men before Ukraine does, unless Vlad declares war and if Ukraine invades Crimea they will.


----------



## printer (Jul 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The announced plan was to train 10,000 troops in the UK and it is on going as is the war. Ukraine was losing a lot of people in the east per day during recent Russian offensives, but since the arrival of HIMARS the rate of Russian fire has fallen off dramatically. However Ukraine has also begun offensive operations and that drives casualties up too, they have not been losing 200 men a day since the war began, that is a peak number. Let's say since the war began the lost an average of 100 troops killed a day that should total around 15,000 troops, the US estimate. With 3X wounded that would be 60,000 total losses since the war began and we are in the 6th month now.
> 
> Ukraine has close to a million men under arms and as many volunteers as it can equip and train with allied help. Historically speaking, a country like Ukraine can absorb a lot more casualties that that, especially with allied medical help. This war will go on for awhile IMHO and there are more Ukrainian troops being trained than in the UK, they are even being trained in America and Germany. In the past, wars went on for years and this number would have been a small fraction of the casualties. Russia will run out of men before Ukraine does, unless Vlad declares war and if Ukraine invades Crimea they will.


100 a day, the UK plan on cycling 10k in 120 days. 120 days x 100 dead a day is 12,000. So in 120 days the Ukrainians are 2,000 short. Obviously not every replacement will come from the UK. My point was you said they are processing 10,000 replacements. My searching showed you were saying four times the number were being trained than actually were. Not the first time you have missed the mark, I prefer to have accurate numbers and not wonder why the Russians make gains when Ukraine has a 1,00,000 member army. Russia will call the war a war as soon as the tide turns on them. They already passed laws saying they can mobilize the economy to support the war. If you think Russia is willing to be defeated you are dreaming.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2022)

printer said:


> 100 a day, the UK plan on cycling 10k in 120 days. 120 days x 100 dead a day is 12,000. So in 120 days the Ukrainians are 2,000 short. Obviously not every replacement will come from the UK. My point was you said they are processing 10,000 replacements. My searching showed you were saying four times the number were being trained than actually were. Not the first time you have missed the mark, I prefer to have accurate numbers and not wonder why the Russians make gains when Ukraine has a 1,00,000 member army. Russia will call the war a war as soon as the tide turns on them. They already passed laws saying they can mobilize the economy to support the war. If you think Russia is willing to be defeated you are dreaming.


They might not like being defeated, but the idea is to give them little choice. Causality numbers vary widely, but recently I'm sticking with the American estimates. The UK is giving those troops 120 days of accelerated training and can only absorb so many at a time, but I imagine that will grow over time. America and Germany are training specialized troops for various weapons systems and other countries are training them too, NATO is very good a multilingual training, but are not directly involved, other than coordinating things. Ukraine has also been training people since the war began and did have a lot of trained people when the war began.

From reports the Russian replacements are getting 30 days of training, enough to be cannon fodder on the modern battlefield. The HIMARS appear to be very effective, at least until the Russians adapt to the new reality, of reducing the Russian rate of fire and their fuel logistics are being targeted too. As I said, some people want a longer war to wean Europe off Russian energy dependency this winter and to break the Russian economy. The longer it goes on, the more of their purchased European infrastructure goes down for lack of spare parts. Vlad stuck his neck out and some people want his head chopped off, but he is being strangled slowly with a garrote.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 21, 2022)

printer said:


> 100 a day, the UK plan on cycling 10k in 120 days. 120 days x 100 dead a day is 12,000. So in 120 days the Ukrainians are 2,000 short. Obviously not every replacement will come from the UK. My point was you said they are processing 10,000 replacements. My searching showed you were saying four times the number were being trained than actually were. Not the first time you have missed the mark, I prefer to have accurate numbers and not wonder why the Russians make gains when Ukraine has a 1,00,000 member army. Russia will call the war a war as soon as the tide turns on them. They already passed laws saying they can mobilize the economy to support the war. If you think Russia is willing to be defeated you are dreaming.


yeah, i was pretty optimistic at first, and i really do expect Ukraine to win...eventually. 
they have proven pretty well that they can use the hardware given to them effectively, so hopefully they will be getting more systems and ammo asap. the UK is training them, US soldiers have been training Ukrainian troops in Germany since April, mostly on job specific new systems, training radar operators to operate new systems, training artillery teams to operate new systems...NATO has been giving them combat training since May...and all of those trained people can now train other people.
it will be long, and bloody, because russia has a mountain of garbage artillery to throw, but Ukraine is having great effect destroying ammo depots and commands centers, effectively using the equipment they been given to shoot and scoot, coordinating with spotters and drone operators. 
russia is hurting for good equipment, and fresh young recruits, but old men firing old artillery can still destroy cities...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, i was pretty optimistic at first, and i really do expect Ukraine to win...eventually.
> they have proven pretty well that they can use the hardware given to them effectively, so hopefully they will be getting more systems and ammo asap. the UK is training them, US soldiers have been training Ukrainian troops in Germany since April, mostly on job specific new systems, training radar operators to operate new systems, training artillery teams to operate new systems...NATO has been giving them combat training since May...and all of those trained people can now train other people.
> it will be long, and bloody, because russia has a mountain of garbage artillery to throw, but Ukraine is having great effect destroying ammo depots and commands centers, effectively using the equipment they been given to shoot and scoot, coordinating with spotters and drone operators.
> russia is hurting for good equipment, and fresh young recruits, but old men firing old artillery can still destroy cities...


the fact that they are still on the map after almost five months means that (sets metaphor blender on eleven) the big bad bear is a paper tiger.

It is another object lesson in war in the nuclear era. Were it not for those pesky nukes, China and Nato would currently be leaning over the chart, deciding who gets what.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Were it not for those pesky nukes, China and Nato would currently be leaning over the chart, deciding who gets what.


They will get creative about that and use Vlad's own method to break off chunks of independent countries with independence movements and clandestine support for extremists. Transportation links into north central Asia and the east coast from Europe are few and weak.


----------



## printer (Jul 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it will be long, and bloody, because russia has a mountain of garbage artillery to throw, but Ukraine is having great effect destroying ammo depots and commands centers, effectively using the equipment they been given to shoot and scoot, coordinating with spotters and drone operators.
> russia is hurting for good equipment, and fresh young recruits, but old men firing old artillery can still destroy cities...


This has been my take for a long time. It is at a point where the Ukrainians will probably change things around in the fall. They would like the war to be over before the end of the year as Europe will need gas to stay warm and keep the electricity on, Russia still has a hold on them. Russia will call up any able man to be able to load a cannon and push the trigger. They still have a greater population than Ukraine and especially in the far flung areas they only have what Moscow gives them for information and they had been pushing the idea that they only narrowly stopped Nato from overrunning the motherland by attacking Ukraine first. 



cannabineer said:


> the fact that they are still on the map after almost five months means that (sets metaphor blender on eleven) the big bad bear is a paper tiger.
> 
> It is another object lesson in war in the nuclear era. Were it not for those pesky nukes, China and Nato would currently be leaning over the chart, deciding who gets what.


Not a paper tiger, lot of wrecked cities and towns to show for it. If it were not for their nukes the West would have taken care of Russia.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> They will get creative about that and use Vlad's own method to break off chunks of independent countries with independence movements and clandestine support for extremists. Transportation links into north central Asia and the east coast from Europe are few and weak.


And that is how Moscow controls them. Moscow decides what the hinterland gets as it controls the movement of goods to them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2022)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/CombatFootage/comments/w4jkyz

not everyday u see this


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/CombatFootage/comments/w4jkyz
> 
> not everyday u see this


they must both falafel


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2022)

printer said:


> And that is how Moscow controls them. Moscow decides what the hinterland gets as it controls the movement of goods to them.


Which is why if someone wanted to change the situation, they would target a series of vital rail and road bridges along the routes from Europe. Most are probably unguarded and in the middle of nowhere. Aid and supplies would naturally flow in from China to these regions, the fuckers could probably build a railroad through Mongolia in a month!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Which is why if someone wanted to change the situation, they would target a series of vital rail and road bridges along the routes from Europe. Most are probably unguarded and in the middle of nowhere. Aid and supplies would naturally flow in from China to these regions, the fuckers could probably build a railroad through Mongolia in a month!


the artery from the Urals to Vladivostok is long and impossible to guard.


----------



## printer (Jul 21, 2022)

*The permanent representative of Russia called the goal of the destruction of We**stern weapons in Ukraine*
Russia's Permanent Representative to the OSCE  Alexander Lukashevich said that the domestic armed forces will destroy all Western weapons imported to Ukraine. It is reported by RIA Novosti .

According to him, Moscow fears that the weapons will be used by the Armed Forces of Ukraine for shelling civilian targets. Lukashevich stressed that NATO countries continue to deliver military supplies to Ukraine and plan to "send to Estonia American MLRS HIMARS and long-range shells for them totaling $500 million."

“We confirm that Western weapons imported to Ukraine will be destroyed in order to exclude the possibility of using them for shelling residential areas,” the Russian representative assured.

Earlier, the Minister of Defense of Ukraine Oleksiy Reznikov  said that Kiev is waiting for the supply of anti-aircraft missile systems (SAM) NASAMS from Western countries. In addition, according to him, the country expects to receive long-range missiles. “We expect NASAMS systems from our partners along with rockets to them. We are waiting for NASAMS later this year, ”said the head of the defense department.

On July 4, the Armed Forces of Ukraine used the HIMARS MLRS, delivered to Ukraine from the United States , for the first time to shell Donetsk . The DPR also stated that shells of 155 mm caliber were fired at the districts of the city, artillery of this caliber is used by NATO countries.








Постпред России назвал цель уничтожения западного оружия на Украине


Постпред России при ОБСЕ Александр Лукашевич заявил, что отечественные ВС будут уничтожать все западное вооружение, ввозимое на Украину. Лукашевич подчеркнул, что страны НАТО продолжают военные поставки на Украину и планируют направить в Эстонию американские HIMARS и снаряды к ним на общую сумму...




lenta-ru.translate.goog





*The Ministry of Defense spoke about the looting of houses by soldiers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in Russian uniforms*
In Slavyansk , soldiers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, dressed in the uniform of the Russian military, robbed the houses of local residents. Mikhail Mizintsev , head of the National Defense Control Center of Russia , said this , according to the website of the Russian Defense Ministry .

According to Mizintsev, the Ukrainian military, dressed in Russian uniforms with St. George ribbons, “demonstratively robbed and used physical violence against civilians.” At the same time, he stressed, Ukrainian specialists in information and psychological operations photographed and filmed "acts of looting" allegedly committed by Russian soldiers.

Mizintsev warned that the Ukrainian side intends to widely disseminate this information in local and Western media.

Earlier it was reported that Ukrainian troops are preparing provocations and staging to identify "collaborators" in Slavyansk. The Ambassador of the Lugansk People's Republic in Russia, Rodion Miroshnik , said that groups of the Armed Forces of Ukraine dressed in the uniform of the Russian army were seen in the village.








В Минобороны рассказали о разграблении домов солдатами ВСУ в российской форме


В Славянске солдаты Вооруженных сил Украины, переодетые в форму российских военных с георгиевскими лентами, «демонстративно грабили и применяли физическое насилие к мирным жителям». Об этом рассказал начальник Национального центра управления обороной России Михаил Мизинцев.




lenta-ru.translate.goog





*Member of the Bundestag predicted the collapse of Germany because of Russia*
Germany must stop the economic war against Russia, as the country is not able to survive without Russian energy resources. This opinion was expressed by the German politician, Bundestag deputy Sarah Wagenknecht.

“Russian raw materials and, above all, relatively cheap fuel are the necessary conditions for the existence of a competitive German industry, without which we cannot do. An economic war will destroy our country, while it is unlikely to harm [Russian President Vladimir] Putin,” she said in an interview with the dpa news agency. She noted that the economic war of Berlin against Moscow harms only Germany.

With this statement, she supported the Prime Minister of Saxony, Michael Kretschmer, who had previously called for a "freeze" of the Russian special operation in Ukraine by influencing Russian President Vladimir Putin. In his opinion, Germany needs to play a central role in resolving the conflict in Ukraine, together with France, the United States and other countries.








Депутат бундестага предрекла крах ФРГ из-за России


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Kyiv strikes at the Zaporozhye nuclear power plant with a long-range sight*
For the second time in less than a week, Ukrainian armed formations hit the Zaporozhye nuclear power plant. The first blow was delivered on Monday, the second - yesterday, as a result of which eleven employees of the station were injured, four of whom are in serious condition.

Many by inertia believe that this is just another stage of the terrorist activities of the Kyiv security forces and is aimed at intimidating their own civilians, and also aims to destroy or at least damage key infrastructure facilities as much and as much as possible. This is true, but only a small part of it.

The first blow on June 18 was deliberately dealt to a cluster of NPP employees who had finished their shift change. The result is a dozen wounded. 
Two days later, Ukrainian troops used Western-made kamikaze drones, hitting a parking lot just a hundred meters from one of the power units. Since even a direct hit from a heavy artillery mount or a plane crash could not damage the containment, the conclusion suggests itself: the Ukrainian Armed Forces and their Western curators initially set themselves the goal of killing and maiming as many people as possible, causing panic and disrupting work. 








Киев бьет по Запорожской АЭС с дальним прицелом


Уже второй раз за неполную неделю украинские вооруженные формирования ударили по Запорожской АЭС. Первый удар был нанесен в понедельник, второй — вчера, в... РИА Новости, 21.07.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the artery from the Urals to Vladivostok is long and impossible to guard.


There is a lot of corruption in Russia and soon there will be malcontented veterans from the Ukraine war in these regions. A dozen people with a million bucks and a bit of common technology could do a lot of damage operating inside Russia. They only need to rent a warehouse with a rail siding or tracks into the building and using false companies, order up some rail cars of ammonium nitrate and a tanker car of diesel fuel. ANFO is about 7% fuel mixed well with ammonium nitrate fertilizer and hopper or tanker car holds 50 tons and it has about 50% the explosive power of TNT and it needs a booster charge for best effect. So let's say your little operation loads up a dozen cars of ANFO and sends them off to various destinations, let's use Crimea as an example. You simply rig the thing to go off when it reaches the approximate coordinates of the Kerch bridge and others cars would go off at various points along the causeway too. All you really need is a cellphone, an app and a big battery for the phone. When the cars hit the bridge, bang, off goes 50 tons of ANFO per car and there goes the road bridge next door as well. You might need to use tanker cars for Crimea though, I'm sure the army is sending lots of diesel through Crimea for tanks and other equipment.

Cash and bribes can do most of the heavy lifting in Russia and bribing someone from the army or stealing explosives for boosters should be doable. Ukrainians can pass off as Russians, many flawlessly, cash is king in Russia, corruption and bribery common. Fertilizer and diesel fuel can be purchased and train cars rented, diverted to the warehouse and picked up on request, business as usual. You might only get to do it once however!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There is a lot of corruption in Russia and soon there will be malcontented veterans from the Ukraine war in these regions. A dozen people with a million bucks and a bit of common technology could do a lot of damage operating inside Russia. They only need to rent a warehouse with a rail siding or tracks into the building and using false companies, order up some rail cars of ammonium nitrate and a tanker car of diesel fuel. ANFO is about 7% fuel mixed well with ammonium nitrate fertilizer and hopper or tanker car holds 50 tons and it has about 50% the explosive power of TNT and it needs a booster charge for best effect. So let's say your little operation loads up a dozen cars of ANFO and sends them off to various destinations, let's use Crimea as an example. You simply rig the thing to go off when it reaches the approximate coordinates of the Kerch bridge and others cars would go off at various points along the causeway too. All you really need is a cellphone, an app and a big battery for the phone. When the cars hit the bridge, bang, off goes 50 tons of ANFO per car and there goes the road bridge next door as well. You might need to use tanker cars for Crimea though, I'm sure the army is sending lots of diesel through Crimea for tanks and other equipment.
> 
> Cash and bribes can do most of the heavy lifting in Russia and bribing someone from the army or stealing explosives for boosters should be doable. Ukrainians can pass off as Russians, many flawlessly, cash is king in Russia, corruption and bribery common. Fertilizer and diesel fuel can be purchased and train cars rented, diverted to the warehouse and picked up on request, business as usual. You might only get to do it once however!


I’m looking at it from the south.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/CombatFootage/comments/w4jkyz
> 
> not everyday u see this


sounds like the set up for a really bad joke...hope they make the joke about the russians.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 21, 2022)

printer said:


> “We confirm that Western weapons imported to Ukraine will be destroyed in order to exclude the possibility of using them for shelling residential areas,” the Russian representative assured.


how will they accomplish this, i wonder? unless the Ukrainians park them unguarded in the center of a residential area, the russians will never be able to hit them...they have no precision munitions left, and it's easy enough to move himars out of russian artillery range and keep on hammering them till they're dust. the russians still seem to be very hesitant about using air cover, so that severely limits their options.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 21, 2022)

printer said:


> *The permanent representative of Russia called the goal of the destruction of We**stern weapons in Ukraine*
> Russia's Permanent Representative to the OSCE  Alexander Lukashevich said that the domestic armed forces will destroy all Western weapons imported to Ukraine. It is reported by RIA Novosti .
> 
> According to him, Moscow fears that the weapons will be used by the Armed Forces of Ukraine for shelling civilian targets. Lukashevich stressed that NATO countries continue to deliver military supplies to Ukraine and plan to "send to Estonia American MLRS HIMARS and long-range shells for them totaling $500 million."
> ...


so much lies in one place...and so much revealed hypocrisy...do you think they keep track of what they do that seems to piss people off the most, then that is what they turn around and accuse their enemies of doing?...do even the old people who have been indoctrinated all their lives still believe that shit? after hearing their neighbors talk about their son that didn't come home, about whole units not coming home? how many young men will have to die, or flee the country, before anyone notices? when there aren't any more young men?


----------



## printer (Jul 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sounds like the set up for a really bad joke...hope they make the joke about the russians.


A Jew and a Mulslim walk into a bar. The bartender asked where is your Russians friend? They said he couldn't make it, the three of them were practising their Javelin toss and the Russian stayed behind, but tanks for the thought.


Hey, on short notice...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2022)

printer said:


> A Jew and a Mulslim walk into a bar. The bartender asked where is your Russians friend? They said he couldn't make it, the three of them were practising their Javelin toss and the Russian stayed behind, but tanks for the thought.
> 
> 
> Hey, on short notice...


U could have done better than that........lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2022)

Zelenskiy says Ukraine can inflict major damage to Russian forces



*Zelenskiy says Ukraine can inflict major damage to Russian forces*

(Reuters) - Ukraine's military has the potential to make gains on the battlefield and inflict major losses on Russia, President Volodymyr Zelenskiy said on Thursday after meeting senior commanders.


Zelenskiy, speaking in a late-night video address, said the meeting had discussed the supply of modern weapons, adding the intensity of attacks on the Russians had to be stepped up.

"(We) agreed that our forces have the strong potential to advance on the battlefield and inflict significant new losses on the occupiers," he said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2022)

I keep thinking that whipping Vlad's ass in Ukraine during or before election season could be helpful to Joe, especially if Vlad escalates and declares war on Ukraine to mobilize. Wars can be good for presidents and that is good for his party too and if the Ukrainians are driving the depleted and demoralized Russian army out of Ukraine it will be making the news. If Zellenskiy shows up in DC to walk arm in arm with Joe this fall and get a medal it will help too, cause I'm sure he will say nice things about Joe!

As long as Russia continues the war, even if they are largely ejected from Ukraine, the sanctions will remain on and Europe will be looking for energy alternatives. The longer the sanctions stay on the deeper the damage to the Russian economy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I keep thinking that whipping Vlad's ass in Ukraine during or before election season could be helpful to Joe, especially if Vlad escalates and declares war on Ukraine to mobilize. Wars can be good for presidents and that is good for his party too and if the Ukrainians are driving the depleted and demoralized Russian army out of Ukraine it will be making the news. If Zellenskiy shows up in DC to walk arm in arm with Joe this fall and get a medal it will help too, cause I'm sure he will say nice things about Joe!
> 
> As long as Russia continues the war, even if they are largely ejected from Ukraine, the sanctions will remain on and Europe will be looking for energy alternatives. The longer the sanctions stay on the deeper the damage to the Russian economy.
> 
> View attachment 5167699


https://www.cnn.com/2022/07/21/politics/mi6-chief-russia-spying/index.html

worth reading


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2022)

Video: US drone technology is ending up in Russia's hands | CNN


CNN's Nic Robertson shows how Western technology used in drones is helping Russia to track and kill Ukrainian forces.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Sativied (Jul 22, 2022)

Best piece on Germany and gas. As with most articles at der Spiegel it's a long read but proper journalism.









Anatomy of Germany's Reliance on Russian Natural Gas: Decades of Addiction


The Americans warned Germany, as did the Eastern Europeans. But Germany just continued buying more and more natural gas from Russia. The addiction stretches back several decades, and it is full of misjudgments and errors.




www.spiegel.de


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

If A10s show up in Ukraine you will know it is game over for the Russians! Vlad would shit as would any enemy troops in their AO, talk about something causing mass panic in the Russian troops. Yep they show up a month before the election and start cleaning house in Ukraine, a half dozen should do, with HIMARS and drones stripping off much of the Russian AA missile defense along the fronts. It would definitely be an escalation, however another 100 HIMARS could do a lot of damage too and not make as many waves. These showing up in Ukraine sporting Ukrainian colors would send a Helluva message to Vlad, it's over, get out fast, if you can!  

Some of them haven't been upgraded and are probably still pretty old tech, I wonder if their pilots are training on sims in America?





*Update from Ukraine | A-10 Warthog for Ukraine Air Forces!*


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)

had to use s300 and s400 for ground attack....guess someones getting low on amunition.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550355179622600704


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)

looks like Turkey is getting involved, good to see them broker this deal.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550213479591825408


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)

well well well Belarus......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550178572840706048


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)

that one gave me a giggle too...js


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)

looks like Moldavia cut off the Russians









Moldova Defends Action, Blocking Russian Troop Rotation in Transnistria


Moldova says it has every right to impede the rotation of Russian troops in the breakaway region of Transnistria, given its position that, apart from a peacekeeping contingent, they are there illegally.




balkaninsight.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> well well well Belarus......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550178572840706048


Vlad might be using him to float a peace plan, he's getting desperate and needs time to raise and train new forces while he is running low on critical munitions. They cleaned out the Belarussian reserve equipment and munitions for the Russians already, a sign they are getting low on equipment and munitions. There could be a big Ukrainian push in some areas to keep the Russians scrambling and impede their ability to recover and reform. HIMARS have dramatically reduced the Russian fire and they are probably keeping what they have incase of a Ukrainian attack. They are also hitting C&C along with fuel dumps and partisans are taking a toll on trucks behind their lines, which are not that secure, especially in summer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)

well alternate reason for visiting Iran possible........gonna run huh......









Putin 'has been hatching secret plot to bolt to Iran if he needs to flee Russia'


'This country is by far the best refuge for him to evacuate to.'




metro.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> looks like Moldavia cut off the Russians
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The result of recent NATO and EU support, if they cause trouble Ukraine could move in wipe them out in a day or two and withdraw with prisoners. The Moldavians would be waiting on the Carpathian passes for them to come running from the Ukrainians, more prisoners, then move in as the Ukrainians withdraw. So much for Transnistria.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)

i can see Gorbachev facepalming now.....all the work i did, only to see it torn down by an authorian tyrant









Gorbachev Feels His Life's Work Being Destroyed by Putin, Close Friend Says


The Soviet Union's former leader, Mikhail Gorbachev, is "upset" his work has been undone by Vladimir Putin, journalist Alexei Venidiktov said.




www.newsweek.com





and he's the one who gave Ukraine it's freedom of self.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The result of recent NATO and EU support, if they cause trouble Ukraine could move in wipe them out in a day or two and withdraw with prisoners. The Moldavians would be waiting on the Carpathian passes for them to come running from the Ukrainians, more prisoners, then move in as the Ukrainians withdraw. So much for Transnistria.


basically yep....or do a mass deportation of the area...you wanna be russian...here ya go...buh bye


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> well alternate reason for visiting Iran possible........gonna run huh......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he's got some of his cash, Dubai is another option, Vlad could play the casinos like James Bond in a tux.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)

so UA is gonna get 20 of them.....WOW......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549821693736398848


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i can see Gorbachev facepalming now.....all the work i did, only to see it torn down by an authorian tyrant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody could keep the lid on the USSR after it fell apart, Stalin and communist economic mismanagement cast a long shadow over their history. The communist party died from the inside out, nobody believed. The same thing will happen with Russia itself, if they go liberal democratic, especially east of the Ural mountains, 80% of the Russian population lives in various republics of European Russia and many ethnic Russians have left the east for improved conditions.

Ukraine took its freedom along with a lot of other republics when they failed to renew the treaty of Union and then the coup and Gorbachev was deposed.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)

awe i wonder why......don't want them to see the truth eh......









Google to be banned in Ukraine’s occupied Donetsk and Luhansk regions


Leader of self-proclaimed Donetsk People’s Republic accuses search engine of promoting ‘terrorism and violence against all Russians’




www.theguardian.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nobody could keep the lid on the USSR after it fell apart, Stalin and communist economic mismanagement cast a long shadow over their history. The communist party died from the inside out, nobody believed. The same thing will happen with Russia itself, if they go liberal democratic, especially east of the Ural mountains, 80% of the Russian population lives in various republics of European Russia and many ethnic Russians have left the east for improved conditions.
> 
> Ukraine took its freedom along with a lot of other republics when they failed to renew the treaty of Union and then the coup and Gorbachev was deposed.


i wanna see Putin and the United Russian party fall...only if the other republics would rise up and take down the State of Duma......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i wanna see Putin and the United Russian party fall...only if the other republics would rise up and take down the State of Duma......


The way I have it figured (and probably Vlad too), is if Ukraine wins and Belarus goes too, it will make an iron curtain through the middle of the Slavic world impossible. Ukraine and Belarus will prosper, if their oil and gas are developed and become militarily strong. This will put enormous cultural and political pressure on the government, because they will be broadcasting the good life and truth into much of European Russia and it's major population centers. Once they go liberal democratic with Glasnost 2, nature will take it's course, or some one will help it. The Russians should be living like shit soon enough, it's just taking a bit longer than many figured.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> well alternate reason for visiting Iran possible........gonna run huh......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive been suspicious of Iran working with Putin to troll the world. Especially when they just happen to shoot down airplanes full of Ukrainians.

https://www.timesofisrael.com/iran-hearings-start-over-2020-shooting-down-of-ukrainian-airliner-that-killed-176/


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Ive been suspicious of Iran working with Putin to troll the world. Especially when they just happen to shoot down airplanes full of Ukrainians.
> 
> https://www.timesofisrael.com/iran-hearings-start-over-2020-shooting-down-of-ukrainian-airliner-that-killed-176/View attachment 5167968View attachment 5167969


that little axis has always made me wonder as well, and when you throw al-Assad in there it makes it even weirder......

I have always said the Iranian goverment needs to go they are a major hinderance to peace in the middle east cause of the reotorics they use, and with them backing al-Assad and the Arab Socialist Ba'ath Party (this is a facist party), and Hezzbolla in Iraq, Lebanon, and the Houthi in Yemen, they have hindered peace in that region...period.....if the middle east wants peace get ride of the Governing body of Iran......i know the Iranian people can make the right choices for them


----------



## HGCC (Jul 22, 2022)

Saw a super hot chick in a nice Alfa Romeo with a "puck futin" sticker. Cracked me up that they put a bumper sticker on damn nice car.

Welp, that's my story.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

Win the election, dust off the law and pass it again, then Garland can appoint someone to put the screws to the GOP congress people and senators. Remember Ken Starr, he's the guy who killed the law by abusing it over a blowjob, remember white water? What would such a level of scrutiny on the GOP over J6 reveal? Congress and Garland can just sit back and attend to other important business.

I've heard legal experts discuss it as the logical thing to do, if the democrats win in the fall.









independent counsel | United States government


independent counsel, formerlyspecial prosecutor, Official appointed by the court at the request of the U.S. attorney general to investigate and prosecute criminal violations by high government officials, members of Congress, or directors of a presidential election campaign after an...



www.britannica.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)

umm wrong thread...smh.....

put the J down....lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)

Busted???


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550483157530677248


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

*US says Russia is taking hundreds of casualties daily | Ukraine Update*
95,055 views Jul 22, 2022 Ukraine's president Volodomyr Zelenskyy says his country's forces now have the potential to turn the tide in the war - thanks to the delivery of longer-range weapons from the West. Meanwhile a senior US defense official says Russia's military is believed to be suffering hundreds of casualties every day. Russian forces have continued launching scattered attacks across eastern and southern Ukraine, including strikes on the city of Kharkiv that killed at least three people.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2022)

this is what the word of russia is worth...fucking nothing.
when will NATO finally quit being cowardly cunts and stand up to russia and bitch slap them into line? 
DESTROY their ability to make war on their neighbors, and DARE the motherfuckers to launch even a small yield tactical nuke.
for every nuclear weapon you launch, we will launch 4 at you...makes no difference how many they have, after the first salvo they will be dead, with no one to fire any more missiles.
https://www.cnn.com/2022/07/23/europe/russia-ukraine-odesa-strike-grain-exports-intl/index.html


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is what the word of russia is worth...fucking nothing.
> when will NATO finally quit being cowardly cunts and stand up to russia and bitch slap them into line?
> DESTROY their ability to make war on their neighbors, and DARE the motherfuckers to launch even a small yield tactical nuke.
> for every nuclear weapon you launch, we will launch 4 at you...makes no difference how many they have, after the first salvo they will be dead, with no one to fire any more missiles.
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/07/23/europe/russia-ukraine-odesa-strike-grain-exports-intl/index.html


it would be much more effective for our postwar standing if our response to a nuclear first use by Russians would be fast, massive and 100% conventional. 

Mutual assured destruction worked when there were two superpowers who more or less played by the rules. We need to develop a new core doctrine regarding wmd.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> it would be much more effective for our postwar standing if our response to a nuclear first use by Russians would be fast, massive and 100% conventional.
> 
> Mutual assured destruction worked when there were two superpowers who more or less played by the rules. We need to develop a new core doctrine regarding wmd.


i've advocated just going in with boots on the ground and kicking the ever living shit out of them. destroy the nuclear weapons they have stockpiled, destroy all their advanced weapons systems, give every "republic" the option to become independent, with NATO controlled free and fair elections. give financial aid to the ones who go with freedom, and aid in setting up whatever form of government they want to set up. make treaties with all of them from the beginning...don't block China out of the process, allow them to offer aid as well...
freedom works both ways, just like a knife. it would only make them more hostile and more aggressive if we blocked them out, offer them propaganda opportunities. it's hard to spread negative propaganda about your own partners in a deal that is going well for you.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've advocated just going in with boots on the ground and kicking the ever living shit out of them. destroy the nuclear weapons they have stockpiled, destroy all their advanced weapons systems, give every "republic" the option to become independent, with NATO controlled free and fair elections. give financial aid to the ones who go with freedom, and aid in setting up whatever form of government they want to set up. make treaties with all of them from the beginning...don't block China out of the process, allow them to offer aid as well...
> freedom works both ways, just like a knife. it would only make them more hostile and more aggressive if we blocked them out, offer them propaganda opportunities. it's hard to spread negative propaganda about your own partners in a deal that is going well for you.


That sounds like just the excuse Vladolf wants to pop his rockets.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That sounds like just the excuse Vladolf wants to pop his rockets.



then give it to him...or sit and be a hostage until he dies, and his successor dies, and his......


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 5168438
> then give it to him...or sit and be a hostage until he dies, and his successor dies, and his......


no. Intercontinental nuclear chicken is a stupid final chapter.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2022)

https://eurasiantimes.com/american-f-35-stealth-fighters-shoot-down-leased-gripens/

looks like the EU are upgrading their air forces...hope they use them soon. the longer putin sits in power, the more war supplies they build, the more old men and conscripts they train, the more people they doom to death from hunger...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> no. Intercontinental nuclear chicken is a stupid final chapter.


and this is fucking sparkling wit? allowing an ally to face a larger, better equipped ( sort of) enemy with no actual help is dishonorable...giving them weapons helps them, but giving them the crews to run those weapons would help more...we don't have to step foot in russia, just lob enough precision munitions at their railway system, connecting road ways, ammo dumps, and command centers to stop them cold...the whole thing could be over in weeks, instead of at least several months, and possibly years. 
and the whole time the sword of putincles hangs on a thread above our heads, anyway...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and this is fucking sparkling wit? allowing an ally to face a larger, better equipped ( sort of) enemy with no actual help is dishonorable...giving them weapons helps them, but giving them the crews to run those weapons would help more...we don't have to step foot in russia, just lob enough precision munitions at their railway system, connecting road ways, ammo dumps, and command centers to stop them cold...the whole thing could be over in weeks, instead of at least several months, and possibly years.
> and the whole time the sword of putincles hangs on a thread above our heads, anyway...


Im not defending this. Im saying it could be far worse. I believe that we should not cross the nuclear threshold, since I don’t think limited nuclear war is really gonna stay that way. In this instance nukes are his (we do not say his name) card.


----------



## printer (Jul 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and this is fucking sparkling wit? allowing an ally to face a larger, better equipped ( sort of) enemy with no actual help is dishonorable...giving them weapons helps them, but giving them the crews to run those weapons would help more...we don't have to step foot in russia, just lob enough precision munitions at their railway system, connecting road ways, ammo dumps, and command centers to stop them cold...the whole thing could be over in weeks, instead of at least several months, and possibly years.
> and the whole time the sword of putincles hangs on a thread above our heads, anyway...


Better to outlive them than nuclear war. Doing what we are but more of it. A total blockade, ten times the equipment to Ukraine. The problem with the majority of the population does not want to feel the economic pain.

Russia will allow grain shipments. But they will not stop the war including on Odessa. So who will commit their ships to move grain if there is a possibility of the ship 'accidentally' being hit. Nato should set up convoys and declare Odessa off limits to attack. Do this through the UN but do it fast.


----------



## printer (Jul 23, 2022)

*Turkey reacted to the missile attack on the port in Odessa*
The Turkish Ministry of Defense responded to a missile attack on the port of Odessa. It is reported by Reuters .

According to the head of the department , Hulusi Akar , the Russian side notified Ankara that it had nothing to do with the shelling. At the same time, the Turkish Defense Ministry expressed concern over the incident.

Earlier, the military correspondent of Segodnya.ru, Yuri Kotenok , reported on his Telegram channel that a missile attack had been carried out on Ukrainian armed formations near the Odessa seaport. According to him, there were "at least five explosions."

Later, the Military Observer Telegram channel reported that two objects of the Ukrainian Navy were allegedly destroyed in the seaport of Odessa. According to the channel, a hydrographic vessel and an assault boat L 451 "Malin" suffered from the blow.

On July 23, the Russian Ministry of Defense issued a summary, but nothing was reported about missile attacks on the Odessa port from the Russian side. Moreover, the military department announced the creation of the necessary conditions for the functioning of maritime humanitarian corridors, including from the port of Odessa in a southwest direction from the territorial sea of Ukraine, 139 miles long and three miles wide.
*Threat for export of grain*
President of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelensky  commented on the attacks on the port in Odessa. The head of the country attributed them to the Russian armed forces and accused Moscow of intending to disrupt the deal to export grain from Ukraine. “This (a blow attributed to Russia - _note by Lenty.ru_ ) indicates only one thing: no matter what Russia says and promises, it will find ways not to fulfill it,” Zelensky said.

Representative of the UN Secretary General  Farhan Haq also pointed out that the attack near the port of Odessa jeopardizes the agreements regarding the export of grain from Ukraine. According to him, grain is now an essential raw material for "overcoming the global food crisis and alleviating the suffering of millions of people around the world."

On July 22, Russia, Ukraine, Turkey and the UN signed an agreement on the export of Ukrainian grain through the Black Sea. Grain from Ukraine will be exported from three ports - Odessa, Chernomorsk and Yuzhny - along safe corridors. They will contain only those vessels that "can ensure the export of grain and related foodstuffs and fertilizers." Vessels will be searched for weapons, warships and aircraft will not be able to approach them without permission.
*The course of the special operation in the Odessa region*
On July 20, the Russian Armed Forces destroyed a US-made Harpoon missile launcher in the Odessa region. On the same day, the Russian military attacked the place of temporary deployment of the 35th Marine Brigade in the village of Dachnoye, Odessa region, where reservists for the Armed Forces of Ukraine were being trained. Then more than 200 fighters of the Armed Forces of Ukraine were destroyed, as well as over 10 units of foreign military equipment.

On July 12, the Russian Ministry of Defense showed on video the destruction of American Harpoon launchers near the village of Berezan by high-precision Iskander ground-based missiles . The video that appears shows the moment of impact on the installations. On July 8, the military department also reported on the destruction of sea-based weapons of installations of the Harpoon coastal missile system, which were produced in the UK. It was emphasized that at that time the targets were hit in the area of the village of Liman near Odessa.

Also, the head of the National Defense Control Center of the Russian Federation , Colonel-General Mikhail Mizintsev , reported that the Armed Forces of Ukraine had deployed artillery, armored vehicles and multiple launch rocket systems near a school in Odessa.








Турция отреагировала на ракетный удар по порту в Одессе


Министерство обороны Турции отреагировало на ракетный удар по порту Одессы. По словам главы ведомства Хулуси Акара, российская сторона уведомила Анкару, что не имеет никакого отношения к обстрелу. В тоже время в Минобороны Турции заявили об обеспокоенности в связи с происшествием.




lenta-ru.translate.goog




*The Turkish Defense Ministry said that the Russian Federation was not involved in the shelling of Odessa*
Russia is not involved in the shelling of the port of Odessa. This was stated by Turkish Minister of National Defense Hulusi Akar.

“When communicating with Russia, which took place today on Saturday, she stated that she had nothing to do with the attack. They are carefully investigating the incident, ”the Turkish military department quotes the minister on Twitter.

Earlier, the Ukrainian media announced that the Russian Armed Forces had fired rockets at the units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in the port of Odessa. The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation did not report this in its daily report.








Минобороны Турции заявило, что РФ не причастна к обстрелу Одессы


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Türkiye ’concerned’ after missile attack on Odessa port*
The fact that an incident like this happened after the agreement we made yesterday... really makes us concerned," Turkish Defense Minister Hulusi Akar said.

'Russia denies any attack on Odessa,' the minister added. 

Russian missiles struck Ukraine’s key Black Sea port of Odessa on July 23, Ukrainian officials said.

Two cruise missiles hit terminal infrastructure, regional authorities said on social media, casting a shadow over the landmark agreement hammered out over months of negotiations aimed at relieving a global food crisis caused by stalled deliveries that sent wheat prices tumbling.

The first major accord between the countries since the February invasion of Ukraine aims to ease the "acute hunger" that the United Nations says faces an additional 47 million people because of the war.

"The enemy attacked the Odessa sea port with Kalibr cruise missiles. Two of the missiles were shot down by air defences. Two hit port infrastructure," Sergiy Bratchuk, a representative of the Odessa region said in a statement on social media.

The hostility between Moscow and Kyiv had spilled over into Friday’s signing ceremony in Istanbul - delayed briefly by disputes about the display of flags around the table and Ukraine’s refusal to put its name on the same document as the Russians.

Ukraine had entered the ceremony by bluntly warning that it would conduct "an immediate military response" should Russia violate the agreement and attack its ships or stage an incursion around its ports.


----------



## printer (Jul 23, 2022)

*Türkiye ’concerned’ after missile attack on Odessa port*
Türkiye said it was "concerned" by Russian strikes on the Ukrainian port of Odessa on July 22, a day after Moscow and Kyiv penned a deal sponsored by Ankara and the U.N. to resume grain exports. 

"The fact that an incident like this happened after the agreement we made yesterday... really makes us concerned," Turkish Defense Minister Hulusi Akar said.

'Russia denies any attack on Odessa,' the minister added. 

Russian missiles struck Ukraine’s key Black Sea port of Odessa on July 23, Ukrainian officials said.

Two cruise missiles hit terminal infrastructure, regional authorities said on social media, casting a shadow over the landmark agreement hammered out over months of negotiations aimed at relieving a global food crisis caused by stalled deliveries that sent wheat prices tumbling.

The first major accord between the countries since the February invasion of Ukraine aims to ease the "acute hunger" that the United Nations says faces an additional 47 million people because of the war.

"The enemy attacked the Odessa sea port with Kalibr cruise missiles. Two of the missiles were shot down by air defences. Two hit port infrastructure," Sergiy Bratchuk, a representative of the Odessa region said in a statement on social media.

The hostility between Moscow and Kyiv had spilled over into Friday’s signing ceremony in Istanbul - delayed briefly by disputes about the display of flags around the table and Ukraine’s refusal to put its name on the same document as the Russians.

Ukraine had entered the ceremony by bluntly warning that it would conduct "an immediate military response" should Russia violate the agreement and attack its ships or stage an incursion around its ports.


*'Türkiye determined to continue diplomatic efforts'*
The two sides eventually inked separate but identical agreements in the presence Antonio Guterres and Recep Tayyip Erdoğan at Istanbul’s Dolmabahçe Palace.

'Türkiye will make substantial contribution to overcoming global food crisis in coming days, with shipment of grain,' President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan said on July 23 in a ceremony.

Türkiye is determined to continue diplomatic efforts until peace is established between Russia and Ukraine, he added.

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky said the responsibility for enforcing the deal would fall to the U.N., which along with Turkey is a co-guarantor of the agreement.

The agreement includes points on running Ukrainian grain ships along safe corridors that avoid known mines in the Black Sea.

Huge quantities of wheat and other grain have been blocked in Ukrainian ports by Russian warships and landmines Kyiv has laid to avert a feared amphibious assault.

Zelensky said that around 20 million tonnes of produce from last year’s harvest and the current crop would be exported under the agreement, estimating the value of Ukraine’s grain stocks at around $10 billion.

Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu told Kremlin state media he expected the deal to start working "in the next few days" although diplomats expect grain to only start fully flowing by mid-August.

The United States, Britain and the European Union hailed the Istanbul agreement while urging Moscow to abide by its rules.

Global alarm about grain has been accompanied by European fears that Russia is starting to use its stranglehold on energy exports as a geopolitical weapon in its standoff with the West.

The grain deal was signed one day after Russia’s restart of the Nord Stream natural gas pipeline eased concerns in Europe of a permanent shut off after a 10-day maintenance suspension.

Analysts say the partial resumption of gas supplies was insufficient to ward off energy shortages in Europe this winter.








Türkiye ’concerned’ after missile attack on Odessa port - World News


Türkiye said it was "concerned" by Russian strikes on the Ukrainian port of Odessa on July 22, a day after Moscow and Kyiv penned a deal sponsored by Ankara and the U.N. to resume grain exports.




www.hurriyetdailynews.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2022)

https://thehill.com/policy/international/russia/3571651-two-americans-dead-in-donbas-region-of-ukraine/
volunteers i'm assuming. i'm sure they accomplished much before the russians murdered them. 
every dead person in Ukraine is a person murdered by putin and his orcs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2022)

printer said:


> Better to outlive them than nuclear war. Doing what we are but more of it. A total blockade, ten times the equipment to Ukraine. The problem with the majority of the population does not want to feel the economic pain.
> 
> Russia will allow grain shipments. But they will not stop the war including on Odessa. So who will commit their ships to move grain if there is a possibility of the ship 'accidentally' being hit. Nato should set up convoys and declare Odessa off limits to attack. Do this through the UN but do it fast.


Strangle them to death seems to be the plan and keep sanctions on as long as we can. A slow and steady grinding down of their capabilities appears to be the plan with a gradual escalation of the weapons supplied. The test of nukes will come when the Ukrainians attack Crimea, the choke point at the entrance would be the logical place, after the Kerch bridge is blown and they take the south of the country back.

If the plan is to start pounding the Russians hard, it would be best in terms of American politics, if it were begun before the election. HIMARS is making a big difference and Ukrainian daily casualties have fallen to low double digits as the Russian rate of fire has fallen way off.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2022)

https://www.business-standard.com/article/international/ukrainian-losses-significantly-reduced-since-peak-of-war-says-zelenskyy-122072300149_1.html

i hope that's true, and not just propaganda to make the civilians feel better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.business-standard.com/article/international/ukrainian-losses-significantly-reduced-since-peak-of-war-says-zelenskyy-122072300149_1.html
> 
> i hope that's true, and not just propaganda to make the civilians feel better.


I saw a video and the number of dead was in the very low double digits, mostly the result of destroying their ammo dumps with HIMARS and by killing plenty of Russians. They are also getting plenty of other shit like more artillery, tanks and AA defense systems. There some talk about planes, but I dunno if that would be wise, the Russian's practically have no effective air force in Ukraine anyway. If they go for Crimea things could get ugly and it might be prudent to wait for and drive political instability in Russia first and do it when they change leadership. I dunno if Vlad will risk Armageddon over Crimea, using nukes against a non nuclear power would be the point of no return for them and a nuclear armed Ukraine. The eastern Europeans would go nuts and any remaining gas lines into Europe from Russia would be destroyed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2022)

Keep the sanctions on and keep chewing up Vlad's army in Ukraine, others sense the growing Russian military and economic disaster and are taking advantage. Sweden and Finland didn't fear immediate attack and joined NATO, others are asserting their independence too. Give Vlad more than one war to worry about and Belarus is the logical choice, I think the Poles are heavily supporting the Belarussians in Ukraine, they seem very well equipped.






*Broken Alliance: Is Kazakhstan Turning Their Back on Putin?*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2022)

Zel is showing the stress, he needs a break, a weekend off, but a man of conscience would have trouble doing that with his troops in the field getting killed and wounded. He meets them and looks them in the eye everyday and his job is to work himself to death to make sure they get them what they need. I dunno if you could ask more from a leader, than Zel is delivering and he is reporting to the people almost daily.

He has had 150 days of war and the White house staff were "drained" trying to control Trump for an afternoon on Jan 6th... Leadership






*The Armed Forces of Ukraine are advancing step by step in the Kherson region – Zelenskyy*
8,257 views Jul 24, 2022 President of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelenskyy in his address said that the Armed Forces of Ukraine are advancing step by step in the Kherson region. Volodymyr Zelenskyy also talked about the cynicism of the Russian missile attack on the city of Odesa and the seaport on July 23rd. ‘If anyone in the world could still say that some kind of dialogue with Russia, some kind of agreement is needed, see what is happening. The Russian Kalibr missiles have destroyed the very possibility for such statements,’ President Zelenskyy said. Volodymyr Zelenskyy also said that on July 23rd the second annual Summit of First Ladies and Gentlemen took place in Kyiv. This is the initiative of the First Lady of Ukraine that in two years actually became a traditional format – unique for the world community, President noted.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 24, 2022)

More then 20,000 foreigners have joined the Ukrainian armed forces.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2022)

*Former MI6 director: 'Putin wants to treat Ukraine the same way Hitler planned to do'*
26,242 views Jul 24, 2022 "Vladimir Putin doesn't want to be cast as a villain in terms of starving or putting at risk large populations in the developing world." 

Putin is "concerned not to unnecessarily antagonise important countries" in the Middle East and Africa that see the supply of Ukrainian grain as vital, says former MI6 operations and intelligence director Nigel Inkster.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 24, 2022)

https://www.newsweek.com/russia-admits-ukraine-port-strike-u-turn-claims-military-targets-hit-1727427
it looks like they hit a dock next to a cargo ship...very valuable military targets.
so how do you think that conversation went?
"HEY! we just hit a dock in Odessa Harbor!"..."what?"..."grain deal?" fucking seriously comrade? BLYAT we can't do a goddamn thing right. tell them it was the Ukrainians trying to cause a false flag incident." "they have video and satellite tracking data? well, tell them it was a precision strike on military targets...YES! THE FUCKING DOCK HAD A HARPOON MISSILE SYSTEM ON IT!" "JUST FUCKING TELL THEM...what are they going to do, declare war on us, hahaha!".....


----------



## printer (Jul 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/russia-admits-ukraine-port-strike-u-turn-claims-military-targets-hit-1727427
> it looks like they hit a dock next to a cargo ship...very valuable military targets.
> so how do you think that conversation went?
> "HEY! we just hit a dock in Odessa Harbor!"..."what?"..."grain deal?" fucking seriously comrade? BLYAT we can't do a goddamn thing right. tell them it was the Ukrainians trying to cause a false flag incident." "they have video and satellite tracking data? well, tell them it was a precision strike on military targets...YES! THE FUCKING DOCK HAD A HARPOON MISSILE SYSTEM ON IT!" "JUST FUCKING TELL THEM...what are they going to do, declare war on us, hahaha!".....


It is a dual use grain auger, civilian and military grain.


----------



## printer (Jul 24, 2022)

*The Russian authorities confirmed the strike on Odessa and made a promise to the Ukrainians.*

In the seaport of the city of Odessa, on the territory of a shipyard, high-precision missiles destroyed a docked Ukrainian warship and a warehouse of Harpoon anti-ship missiles, which were supplied by the United States to the Kiev regime. This was told in the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation;
The Russian and Ukrainian people will continue to live together. Russia will certainly help them get rid of the regime, which is absolutely anti-people and anti-historical. This was stated by Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov during a meeting in Cairo with Egyptian President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi;









Власти РФ подтвердили удар по Одессе и дали обещание украинцам


Главное к вечеру 24 июля




ura-news.translate.goog





*The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation announced the destruction of the ship and the warehouse of Harpoon missiles as a result of a strike on the port of Odessa*
The Russian Defense Ministry said it struck a shipyard in Odessa. The agency claims that as a result, the ship was destroyed in the dock and a warehouse of Harpoon missiles supplied by the United States. This was announced by the department in a daily summary.

“In the seaport of the city of Odessa, on the territory of a shipyard, high-precision sea-based long-range missiles destroyed a Ukrainian warship that was in the dock and a warehouse of Harpoon anti-ship missiles supplied by the United States to the Kiev regime,” reads the daily report of the Ministry of Defense, published in the department ’s Telegram channel .

The Ministry of Defense added that the military also "disabled the production facilities of the enterprise for the repair and modernization of the ship structure of the naval forces of Ukraine."

Yesterday, July 23, the government of Ukraine reported that a missile attack was carried out on the port of Odessa, two missiles hit infrastructure facilities. Later, Turkish Defense Minister Hulusi Akar said that the Russian military told him that they were not involved in the incident. The official representative of the Russian Foreign Ministry, Maria Zakharova, in turn, said on the morning of July 24 that the Russian army had attacked a military boat in the port of Odessa. The UN condemned the strike on the port and reminded of the need to comply with the agreements on the grain agreement. The port of Odessa is one of three ports from which there will be grain from Ukraine.








Минобороны РФ заявило об уничтожении корабля и склада ракет Harpoon в результате удара по порту Одессы


Подробнее на сайте




www-kommersant-ru.translate.goog


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 24, 2022)

printer said:


> *The Russian authorities confirmed the strike on Odessa and made a promise to the Ukrainians.*
> 
> In the seaport of the city of Odessa, on the territory of a shipyard, high-precision missiles destroyed a docked Ukrainian warship and a warehouse of Harpoon anti-ship missiles, which were supplied by the United States to the Kiev regime. This was told in the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation;
> The Russian and Ukrainian people will continue to live together. Russia will certainly help them get rid of the regime, which is absolutely anti-people and anti-historical. This was stated by Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov during a meeting in Cairo with Egyptian President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi;
> ...


it really didn't look like a warship or a warehouse in the video...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2022)

*ANOTHER DISASTER FOR RUSSIA - POSSIBLE 'SIGNIFICANT' SETBACK OVER KEY BRIDGE || 2022*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)

Here is a soldier with a foamy, an RC foam plane that costs less than $200USD, I have one that is almost identical. It can be upgraded with an FPV camera and a small image stabilized 4K mapping camera in the belly, a flight control computer+GPS and use a variety of radio receivers. This plane is new, out of the box and has not been modified, no FPV or control antennas sticking out. He has a set of cheap FPV box googles with no external antennas, nothing has been used, including the guy's uniform! Normally you would not wear googles when hand launching a plane, it would be LOS or auto launch mode, if they had a flight control computer. Configured as it is, it would have limited range with the FPV video being the weak link, or it could use GPS waypoints to scan an area. It could also carry 100 or 200 grams of plastic explosives and be used as a suicide drone with limited range and effect.

Looks like donated equipment, once it comes out of their drone workshop and is modified, it might be useful, though I doubt the googles will be, there is better stuff available. Still, in war ya go with what ya got or can get, not what with ya want.









How are 'kamikaze' drones being used by Russia and Ukraine?


Russia is using Iranian-made drones to fly explosives directly into targets in Kyiv and other Ukrainian cities



www.bbc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)

These guys are not kids, I've been surprised at how many older men are fighting this war on the Ukrainian side, perhaps the young fellows are more with the special forces and modern equipment.






*More Quiet On The Eastern Front: Russian Shelling Lessens In Ukraine's Donbas Region*
27,087 views Jul 25, 2022 As Russia's invasion of Ukraine enters its sixth month, Ukrainian troops fighting in the Donetsk region say they are not experiencing the constant shelling they have seen up to now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it really didn't look like a warship or a warehouse in the video...


from the vid it really looked like it didn't hit anything of value, looks like they were trying to go after the cylos where grain is stored though


----------



## printer (Jul 25, 2022)

The Ukrainians said it was a warship. Mind you, that does not mean it is a large one. Now if the grain is being shipped out I would guess they would use a 'warship' to escort the freighters through the mines. The Russians were just doing a 'fuck you'.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2022)

printer said:


> The Ukrainians said it was a warship. Mind you, that does not mean it is a large one. Now if the grain is being shipped out I would guess they would use a 'warship' to escort the freighters through the mines. The Russians were just doing a 'fuck you'.


right after they signed that agreement for grain mind you......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2022)

More BS from Russia.....and the person who has been watching over these has been sanctioned by Russia btw....look at what Pooty is using for weapons she actually says it, while they denial they're not.....smh


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551229056586244100


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2022)

crying already Lavrov, we already know that russian wanted to decapitate UA governing body......









Russia says it wants to end Ukraine's `unacceptable regime'


Russia’s top diplomat said Moscow’s overarching goal in Ukraine is to free its people from its “unacceptable regime,” expressing the Kremlin’s war aims in some of the bluntest terms yet as its forces pummel the country with artillery barrages and airstrikes. The remark from Russian Foreign...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## printer (Jul 25, 2022)

*Grain prices shoot back up after Russian missile attack *
A Russian missile attack on the Ukrainian port of Odesa drove grain prices back up after they relaxed on news of a U.N.-brokered deal between Moscow and Kyiv struck late last week to move stalled agricultural goods out of the Black Sea.

Wheat future contracts jumped around 4 percent after Saturday’s attack, with Kansas City hard red winter wheat for September opening Monday at $848 per thousand bushels. After news of the Friday deal between Russia and Ukraine, the price had dropped to $816.

Soft red winter wheat jumped nearly 3 percent over the weekend to $781 from a Friday low of $759. Corn futures rose about 2 percent over the weekend to $575 from $564.

The Russian missile attack on Saturday drew immediate condemnation from U.S. officials.

“Just 24 hours after finalizing a deal to allow the resumption of Ukrainian agricultural exports through the Black Sea, Russia breached its commitments by attacking the historic port from which grain and agricultural exports would again be transported under this arrangement,” Secretary of State Antony Blinken said in a statement on Saturday. 

“The Kremlin continues to show disregard for the safety and security of millions of civilians as it perpetuates its assault on Ukraine. Russia is starving Ukraine of its economic vitality and the world of its food supply through the effective blockade of the Black Sea.”

On Friday, White House national security spokesman John Kirby described the Biden administration as both hopeful and “clear-eyed” about the deal to get civilian exports moving out of Black Sea ports.

“If it’s fully implemented and complied with it will have an impact, but it’s just too soon to know,” Kirby said.

Russian officials said the strikes were aimed at military targets and shouldn’t affect the agricultural exports that were the subject of last week’s deal, which was negotiated in Istanbul with diplomatic help from Turkey.

“As for the targets that were hit with precision strikes, they are located in a separate part of the Odesa port, in the so-called military part of the military port, and these targets were a combat boat of the Ukrainian naval forces and an ammunition depot, where anti-ship missiles were recently delivered,” Russian Foreign Minister Lavrov said, speaking in the Republic of Congo, according to Russian state news outlet RIA Novosti.

On Saturday, Russian Defense Ministry spokesman Lt.-Gen. Igor Konashenkov said the Russian military had destroyed U.S.-supplied military equipment in the Odesa port.

An “attack launched by high-precision, long-range, sea-based missiles has resulted in the elimination of Ukrainian military ship and a depot of Harpoon anti-ship missiles delivered by U.S.A. to the Kyiv regime in the seaport of Odessa,” he said in a video posted to the Telegram channel of the Russian Defense Ministry.

In an email to The Hill, United Nations officials indicated they were pushing ahead with the implementation of the deal despite the proximity of the conflict, saying “the details are being worked out.”

Central to the implementation will be the work of an Istanbul-based joint coordination center staffed by personnel from Ukraine, Russia, Turkey and the U.N. to make sure that wheat and other commodities from the region can be delivered to world markets.

The center is expected to be up and running by Tuesday and ships loaded with Ukrainian grain “may move within a few days,” deputy U.N. spokesperson Farhan Haq said in a briefing Monday.

Haq added that the U.N. believes the Russian missile attack on Odesa “was not a helpful thing.”

“We want all sides, as the Secretary-General made clear on Saturday, to fully implement what they’ve agreed to,” he said in reference to the U.N.-brokered initiative.

The U.N. emphasized the limited and strictly civilian nature of the export monitoring facility, saying it will “monitor the movement of commercial vessels to ensure compliance with the Initiative; focus on export of bulk commercial grain and related food commodities only; ensure the on-site control and monitoring of cargo from Ukrainian ports; and report on shipments facilitated through the Initiative.”

The U.N. said the center specifically “will not facilitate the export of food from countries other than Ukraine,” nor will it “facilitate exports of containers and non-food items not included under the provisions outlined in the Initiative.”

The de facto blockade of Ukrainian ports by the Russian navy, in addition to defensively deployed naval mines, promise to make the facilitation of commerce through the ports of Odesa, Yuzhny and Chornomorsk a difficult and highly sensitive task.

Agricultural economists say that traders of wheat and grain had been anticipating something akin to the deal between Russia and Ukraine on exports for some time.

“Ten or twelve days ago, cash prices and futures market prices for wheat and corn were actually at or below where they were in late January and early February, before Russia’s invasion of Ukraine. That suggests to me that the traders in the market had already anticipated that something like this deal would develop,” Vincent Smith, an economist at Montana State University and a fellow at the American Enterprise Institute, said in an interview.

“Instead of there being a fairly substantial — 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 percent impact — on futures prices on the announcement of the deal, the drop in prices for corn and wheat contracts were more modest.”








Grain prices shoot back up after Russian missile attack


A Russian missile attack on the Ukrainian port of Odessa drove grain prices back up after they relaxed on news of a United Nations-brokered deal between Moscow and Kyiv struck late last week to mov…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

HIMARS are true gamechangers, says Ukraine’s top spy


U.S.-supplied HIMARS multiple launch rocket systems are proving to be real gamechangers in the war against Russian aggression, the head of Defense Intelligence of Ukraine, Kyrylo Budanov, told U.S. news agency The Washington Post on July 24.




news.yahoo.com





*HIMARS are true gamechangers, says Ukraine’s top spy*

“We’re now using cutting-edge modern weapon systems, instead of obsolete Soviet-era ones,” said Budanov.

“We’ll make use of long-range munitions (ATACMS missiles for HIMARS; effective range of 300 kilometers), if we get them. Russians are well-aware they are quite done after facing these weapons.”

Ukrainian Defense Minister Oleksii Reznikov earlier said that Kyiv needs as many as 50 HIMARS and M270 rocket artillery systems to contain any further Russian offensives, and at least 100 for an effective counteroffensive.

*Read also:* Russian losses approach 39,000 troops, Ukrainian figures suggest

Ukraine’s Western partners have so far pledged 20 HIMARS in security assistance, with 12 of them already being deployed by the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

Adam Smith, Chair of U.S. House Armed Services Committee, said that the United States are prepared to supply Ukraine with up to 30 HIMARS and M270 pieces.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

How Himars could force Russia into an embarrassing collapse in Ukraine


Some weeks ago the Russians announced an "operational pause" in the Donbas.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## EdaTX (Jul 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> These guys are not kids, I've been surprised at how many older men are fighting this war on the Ukrainian side, perhaps the young fellows are more with the special forces and modern equipment.


I have relatives from Ukraine and believe me, there are almost no kids in the army. Everyone who is fighting now is either the older generation who served in the army back in the 80s - 90s or those who have been holding the border since 2014. All the rest, who have at least some experience in the army, serve in the "territorial defense" detachments. They also participate in active hostilities, but to a much lesser extent.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

I wonder if the Americans will give many more HIMARS to Ukraine and if they do, when will it be enough to be decisive? Other allies are giving them too, so how many, along with reloads would it take to tip the balance enough? 

What impact would a major Ukrainian victory have on the the American election?






*Ukraine Seeks More 'Game Changer' U.S. Weapons Systems For Counteroffensive Against Russia*
32,103 views Jul 26, 2022 Rep. Elissa Slotkin, recently returned from Ukraine, talks with Rachel Maddow about the role of weapons from the U.S. and other NATO countries, like the HIMARS rocket system, in Ukraine's effort to repel Russia's invasion, and how the U.S. makes decisions about which and how many weapons to provide Ukraine.


----------



## EdaTX (Jul 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder if the Americans will give many more HIMARS to Ukraine and if they do, when will it be enough to be decisive? Other allies are giving them too, so how many, along with reloads would it take to tip the balance enough?


Nobody knows how many HIMARS are needed. I know one thing for sure, if they give shells capable of hitting the Crimean bridge, everything will change.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2022)

have you ever noticed that almost every "movement" has at least one unofficial spokesperson they wish they didn't have?
the entire republican party, with a few exceptions, (those members just as stupid as she is) must wince when she even looks like she's going to open her mouth...
https://www.newsweek.com/marjorie-taylor-greene-end-war-ukraine-russia-1727047

too bad her name isn't jane


----------



## printer (Jul 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> have you ever noticed that almost every "movement" has at least one unofficial spokesperson they wish they didn't have?
> the entire republican party, with a few exceptions, (those members just as stupid as she is) must wince when she even looks like she's going to open her mouth...
> https://www.newsweek.com/marjorie-taylor-greene-end-war-ukraine-russia-1727047
> 
> ...


One?

*GOP civil war on Ukraine builds between MAGA, Reagan Republicans*
A GOP civil war is building over U.S. policy toward Russia and Ukraine, pitting Reagan Republicans against more isolationist “MAGA” Republicans who take their political cues from former President Trump. 

The Reagan Republicans have been winning the battle, but the continued fight could shape future U.S. policy if the GOP takes the House or Senate in this fall’s midterms. 

It may also shape the contest to be the next GOP presidential nominee, with Trump himself a possible candidate. 

GOP lawmakers who want to continue U.S. support for Ukraine are sending out warning signals, calling for the U.S. to keep up its backing for Kyiv regardless of which party holds the congressional majorities. 

“If freedom is under assault by dictatorship and we don’t back up freedom, then what message does that send?” Rep. Brian Fitzpatrick (R-Pa.), who sits on the House Intelligence and House Foreign Affairs committees and who worked in Ukraine as an FBI agent, told The Hill in an interview.

Most GOP lawmakers have backed military aide to Ukraine, but Fitzpatrick said he senses support waning. 

Worries the U.S. could become fatigued with the fighting in Ukraine, or distracted by domestic problems, have never been far from the minds of policymakers on both sides of the Atlantic. High inflation and the prospect of a recession is another danger. 

“The support early on was very strong and very bipartisan. Is some of that support waning? Yes,” Fitzpatrick said. “Part of it is natural just because it’s not in the headlines. … We can’t allow domestic politics to overshadow the fact that there’s genocide going on in Ukraine right now.” 

Sen. James Risch (R-Idaho), the ranking member of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, invoked Reagan’s name in calling on lawmakers to not waver in their support. 

“I would say to those that criticize, do you really want to do this? Ronald Reagan would be deeply disappointed,” he said. “He’d hang his head in shame if he knew that we walked away from Ukrainians when we could help them and we have the ability to help them.” 

GOP lawmakers who oppose support for Ukraine largely say they do not want to send money abroad when it can be used in the U.S. to fortify the southern border and invest in domestic energy production, among other issues. 

In May, 57 House Republicans voted against a $40 billion aid package to Ukraine. The “no” votes included some of Trump’s most loyal allies, including Reps. Marjorie Taylor Greene (Ga.) and Matt Gaetz (Fla.). 

In a tweet, Gaetz committed to ending U.S. support for Ukraine if Republicans take control of the House after November. 

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky has issued a clarion call for the U.S. and democratic allies to help end Russia’s war by December, to stop the bloodshed but also anticipating waning global support. 

“I think bipartisan support for Ukraine is still very strong in Congress, but it’s definitely something to watch,” Melinda Haring, deputy director of the Atlantic Council’s Eurasia Center, said of the split among Republicans. “The sentiment definitely is growing.” 

Sen. Josh Hawley (Mo.), a Trump ally who voted against certifying President Biden’s election victory, is one of 11 Senate Republicans who voted against the $40 billion aid package for Ukraine in May. 

He told The Hill that his vote against the aid “clearly” showed he was in the minority “in the caucus,” but added, “In the party, no.” 

While a July Morning Consult poll showed large majorities in both parties are concerned about Russia’s war in Ukraine, it also found that the number of Republicans saying “not enough” is being done to halt Russia’s war in Ukraine had dropped by half since the first month of the Kremlin’s invasion, from 40 percent to 20 percent. And while 37 percent of GOP voters said “the right amount” is being done for Ukraine, 30 percent said “too much” is being done. 

The elections could also bring more Ukraine skeptics to Congress.

Trump-backed Ohio Senate candidate J.D. Vance is running to succeed pro-Ukraine Sen. Rob Portman (R), who is retiring.

Vance has criticized Ukraine as a “corrupt nation run by oligarchs.” And while he has condemned Russia’s invasion, Vance has also called it “insulting and strategically stupid to devote billions of resources to Ukraine while ignoring the problems in our own country.”

Hawley, asked if he expects voters to support candidates who reflect his position on Ukraine, said, “If you look at people like J.D. Vance, for example, I think you would probably see a position close to the one that I hold.”

Hawley said he supports targeted military assistance but is against economic support that veers into “nation building,” saying it depletes funds needed to counter the threat from China. 

Some Democrats say they are confident that the majority of their Republican colleagues will continue to support U.S. assistance for Ukraine. 

“I actually think there’s been very strong bipartisan support for Ukraine. It was a minority of people who voted against the aid, and they sort of vote against everything. I don’t expect that to change,” Sen. Jeanne Shaheen (D-N.H.), co-chair of the Senate NATO Observer Group and a member of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, told The Hill. 

Others are much more concerned. 

Rep. Abigail Spanberger (D-Va.), a former CIA official who serves on the House Foreign Affairs Committee, called a potential GOP majority “deeply concerning” because “we see such an extremist element on the other side of the aisle that’s self-aligning with [Russian President Vladimir] Putin, as well as a whole host of others with extreme positions.” 

Rep. Dan Crenshaw (R-Texas), who traveled with Fitzpatrick to Ukraine in May, called it an “unholy alliance” between far-right isolationists and what he described as the anti-war left.

However, while progressive lawmakers are opposed to increased U.S. military spending in general, they have almost entirely backed legislation providing defensive aid to Ukraine — though with strict oversight.

Progressive Rep. Pramila Jayapal (D-Wash.) authored legislation requiring the Pentagon to report on efforts to prevent U.S. provided-weapons to Ukraine from “being sold on the black market or obtained by extremist groups.”

Crenshaw accused the “populist-right” of lying and seeking to “cherry-pick certain facts to degrade any kind of sympathy for Ukraine into increased sympathy for Russian interests.” But he said extremes on both the right and left pose a risk. 

“You’re seeing that unholy alliance on this particular situation between the populist right and the far left and it’s very strange. These are people who never wanted us to win the Cold War, never would have won World War II — they’re loud, but they’re very few.” 








GOP civil war on Ukraine builds between MAGA, Reagan Republicans


A GOP civil war is building over U.S. policy toward Russia and Ukraine, pitting Reagan Republicans against more isolationist “MAGA” Republicans who take their political cues from former President T…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

EdaTX said:


> Nobody knows how many HIMARS are needed. I know one thing for sure, if they give shells capable of hitting the Crimean bridge, everything will change.


That will mark the turning point and there are several ways it could be destroyed. It would most likely happen in an effort to clear the south of the country that would threaten Crimea, the Ukrainians want it back and this war will not end until they do. A long war is hard on Ukraine, but it will be harder on the Russians, a quick victory risks nuclear war, or a peace with an end to sanctions on Russia. Germany is too eager to buy their oil and gas, Ukraine has plenty that is undeveloped and the pipelines to Europe pass right over the fields. Ukraine could displace Russia as Europe's major energy supplier and become very wealthy very quickly. A wealthy Ukraine would be a militarily strong Ukraine and besides they would also have all the seized Russian money to get the ball rolling.  The smart people in Ukraine know that the only long term security is to destroy the Russian army, not just drive them from their land.


----------



## EdaTX (Jul 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That will mark the turning point and there are several ways it could be destroyed. It would most likely happen in an effort to clear the south of the country that would threaten Crimea, the Ukrainians want it back and this war will not end until they do. A long war is hard on Ukraine, but it will be harder on the Russians, a quick victory risks nuclear war, or a peace with an end to sanctions on Russia. Germany is too eager to buy their oil and gas, Ukraine has plenty that is undeveloped and the pipelines to Europe pass right over the fields. Ukraine could displace Russia as Europe's major energy supplier and become very wealthy very quickly. A wealthy Ukraine would be a militarily strong Ukraine and besides they would also have all the seized Russian money to get the ball rolling.  The smart people in Ukraine know that the only long term security is to destroy the Russian army, not just drive them from their land.


If it weren’t for the constant intervention of the “big brother”, which is exactly what russians like to call themselves in relation to ukrainians, then Ukraine would have been rich and strong for a long time. Unfortunately, Russia is a huge country and most of its population is under the crazy influence of propaganda and they believe about all this nonsense with biolaboratories, nazis and other nonsense that they are pushed every day. Therefore, the supply of cannon fodder for Putin there is very large. I believe that the Ukrainians will be able to get rid of the influence of Russia, but at the cost of how many lives of civilians this will be achieved...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

EdaTX said:


> If it weren’t for the constant intervention of the “big brother”, which is exactly what russians like to call themselves in relation to ukrainians, then Ukraine would have been rich and strong for a long time. Unfortunately, Russia is a huge country and most of its population is under the crazy influence of propaganda and they believe about all this nonsense with biolaboratories, nazis and other nonsense that they are pushed every day. Therefore, the supply of cannon fodder for Putin there is very large. I believe that the Ukrainians will be able to get rid of the influence of Russia, but at the cost of how many lives of civilians this will be achieved...


They have nowhere else to go, Putin made his genocidal intentions clear, they have no choice but to fight for their lives and land. Russia is 3 X larger than Ukraine population wise, but Vlad will need to mobilize to get the warm bodies. A long war is best for Ukraine and it will destroy the Russian army and it's irreplaceable equipment along with the Russian economy and ability to make modern arms. He might have a big army of cannon fodder who will march to war when they get off the trains with what they need on their backs, but modern arms can slaughter them en masse in seconds.

I think slowly strangling Russia is the plan, it might be hard of the Ukrainians and the Europeans might freeze in the dark while the poor starve. It sucks Vlad in and bleads him white while he thinks he can win and hopefully avoids nuclear war. Russia keeps Ukraine poor for a reason, the same reason the gas and oil resources in Belarus are not developed, it would cut into Russian markets. A map of Ukrainian oil and gas resources reveals much, Europe knows all about it too and nobody is saying a word. If Ukraine made as much money off oil and gas as Russia, it would be like the Texas of Europe.


----------



## EdaTX (Jul 26, 2022)

Let's hope he leaves this world before he reaches the suitcase with the red button.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

EdaTX said:


> Let's hope he leaves this world before he reaches the suitcase with the red button.


The oil and gas are not spoken of, but I think they are Vlad's true motives and it is what will motivate the Europeans to act. It is what is driving Ukraine's speedy entry into the EU, internal energy security for them. If they start selling oil and gas to Europe, they won't need to be a NATO member, they will be armed to the teeth. I figure the heat is gonna shift to Belarus soon and what remains of Vlad's army will be spent there, they have lot's of oil and gas too and Russian pipelines to Europe pass right over them too. These IMHO are the stakes, Europe's energy need and the vast wealth involved with supplying it. This war is gonna change the map of central Europe and is historic, as well as a people's courageous fight for national survival and freedom. For the Ukrainians winning also means a very bright economic future and being a regional super power.


----------



## EdaTX (Jul 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The oil and gas are not spoken of, but I think they are Vlad's true motives and it is what will motivate the Europeans to act. It is what is driving Ukraine's speedy entry into the EU, internal energy security for them. If they start selling oil and gas to Europe, they won't need to be a NATO member, they will be armed to the teeth. I figure the heat is gonna shift to Belarus soon and what remains of Vlad's army will be spent there, they have lot's of oil and gas too and Russian pipelines to Europe pass right over them too. These IMHO are the stakes, Europe's energy need and the vast wealth involved with supplying it. This war is gonna change the map of central Europe and is historic, as well as a people's courageous fight for national survival and freedom. For the Ukrainians winning also means a very bright economic future and being a regional super power.


I agree. Changes on the map of Central Europe will benefit everyone. And Russia, I hope, will cease to exist in its current form, because there are enough people who want to return theirs.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2022)

ahhh Texas of Europe....lets hope they don't get an Abbott


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They have nowhere else to go, Putin made his genocidal intentions clear, they have no choice but to fight for their lives and land. Russia is 3 X larger than Ukraine population wise, but Vlad will need to mobilize to get the warm bodies. A long war is best for Ukraine and it will destroy the Russian army and it's irreplaceable equipment along with the Russian economy and ability to make modern arms. He might have a big army of cannon fodder who will march to war when they get off the trains with what they need on their backs, but modern arms can slaughter them en masse in seconds.
> 
> I think slowly strangling Russia is the plan, it might be hard of the Ukrainians and the Europeans might freeze in the dark while the poor starve. It sucks Vlad in and bleads him white while he thinks he can win and hopefully avoids nuclear war. Russia keeps Ukraine poor for a reason, the same reason the gas and oil resources in Belarus are not developed, it would cut into Russian markets. A map of Ukrainian oil and gas resources reveals much, Europe knows all about it too and nobody is saying a word. If Ukraine made as much money off oil and gas as Russia, it would be like the Texas of Europe.
> 
> View attachment 5169831


Zelensky wants to be done with russia by January. If we pump enough munitions to them, and provide them good intel, they could do it, but it will be brutal.
Zelensky knows people, and he knows that people slowly lose interest in wars that aren't on their doorstep...he's afraid that US aid could dry up after the election in November, i think, and wants to consolidate as much advantage as possible before then.
i hope he's wrong, and we not only continue to support them, we expand our support so they can finish it once and for all, but i don't blame him for being nervous, or for trying to do what he can right now to compensate for that possible out come.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

Different hobby groups have stepped forward from Yachting, RC plane and drone hobbyists to electronics hobbyists are helping out in support roles wherever they can, and these organizations can concentrate existing useful expertise and mobilize international support from fellow hobbyists too. They have reorganized themselves and united for a greater purpose, winning the war.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Wind of change. This is how Ukrainian sailors help Armed Forces of Ukraine*
6,220 views Jul 26, 2022 Before 24th of February they were a broad strong community travelling around the world and catching the wind in the most remote seas. When the full scale war began - Ukrainian yachtsmen gathered again with the new purpose. Here is what they do. And they are just one of many Ukrainian communities who switched from the civilians hobbies and professions.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2022)

https://www.axios.com/2022/07/26/russia-sanctions-economic-impact

i wonder how long they can keep up the charade that the sanctions aren't hurting them? it would help if fuckheads like faux news would quit trying to undercut public sentiment, and giving them sound bites to use in their propaganda.
India and China seem reluctant to entangle themselves with the russians, outside of buying cheap oil and gas from them, Iran's only useful export is oil and gas, which isn't going to do a damn thing to help the russians...they have no useful allies, no one they can trust, they're running out of men, equipment, money...soon the Ukrainians will have enough equipment and ammunition on hand to press an offensive into Crimea, and take that fucking bridge, or at least blow it to hell. then it will be time to start pushing back, when the russians have no real base of operations inside Ukraine.


----------



## printer (Jul 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The oil and gas are not spoken of, but I think they are Vlad's true motives and it is what will motivate the Europeans to act. It is what is driving Ukraine's speedy entry into the EU, internal energy security for them. If they start selling oil and gas to Europe, they won't need to be a NATO member, they will be armed to the teeth. I figure the heat is gonna shift to Belarus soon and what remains of Vlad's army will be spent there, they have lot's of oil and gas too and Russian pipelines to Europe pass right over them too. These IMHO are the stakes, Europe's energy need and the vast wealth involved with supplying it. This war is gonna change the map of central Europe and is historic, as well as a people's courageous fight for national survival and freedom. For the Ukrainians winning also means a very bright economic future and being a regional super power.


It will take time for Ukraine to get the gas and oil out of the ground and into pipelines. Also where is the gas? In the Donbas region. So this will be a long hard road for them, Putin still has Europe over a barrel. Also he is hoping the November elections will choke off the supplies.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2022)

printer said:


> It will take time for Ukraine to get the gas and oil out of the ground and into pipelines. Also where is the gas? In the Donbas region. So this will be a long hard road for them, Putin still has Europe over a barrel. Also he is hoping the November elections will choke off the supplies.


the only thing Donbas has going for it, is it's coal.....the LNG resources are in the north Karkiv, Sumney Regions, oil Region is by Lviv...think DIY put up a map earliers showing where is what......


----------



## printer (Jul 26, 2022)

*Politico: Zelensky wants to return territories in three to six weeks*
President of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelensky believes that the country should return its territories within three to six weeks. Adam Smith, head of the Armed Services Committee of the US House of Representatives, told Politico about this, referring to an urgent message from the Ukrainian leader.

“Ukrainian officials have said they want to make a peace deal with the Russians, but first they must take back their lands, especially in the south. <…> The next three to six weeks are critical,” Smith said, relaying the main message he heard from Zelensky.

On February 24, by order of Russian President Vladimir Putin, a special operation was launched to demilitarize and denazify Ukraine. The head of state said that Russia was left with no other choice. The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation reported that the Kherson region and a significant part of the Zaporozhye region were completely taken under control . The Kremlin noted that the fate of these regions will be decided by local residents, writes " Dni.ru ". Authorities in Kherson and Zaporozhye say a referendum on joining Russia could be held in September, Nation News reports .








Politico: Зеленский хочет вернуть территории за три-шесть недель


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*The Ministry of Defense put an end to the issue of mobilization in Russia*
The Vostok-2022 exercise, which will take place from September 30 to 5, has nothing to do with mobilization activities. This was stated by the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation.

“A number of foreign media disseminate unreliable information about allegedly holding some kind of mobilization activities. We draw your attention to the fact that only a part of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation is involved in the special military operation, the number of which is quite sufficient to fulfill all the tasks set by the Supreme Commander-in-Chief.

It is noted that the strategic command and staff exercise "Vostok-2022" will be held from August 30 to September 5. The troops of the Eastern Military District under the leadership of the Chief of the General Staff of the RF Armed Forces will take part in it.

Earlier, military experts in an interview with URA.RU explained that the categories of citizens who are drafted into the army for mobilization are determined by presidential decrees . The decree is being prepared for a long time, and a prerequisite for mobilization is an attack on the country when war is declared.


https://ura-news.translate.goog/news/1052573541



*Russia proposes to create a black list of bloggers*
In Russia, they proposed creating a black list of bloggers. Such an initiative was made by the chairman of the State Duma Committee on Youth Policy Artem Metelev . According to the parliamentarian, which he expressed in his Telegram channel, bloggers should be deprived of access to the Internet and social networks for immoral behavior during streams.

“They need to be punished as harshly as possible. Maybe even tougher than if they broke the law quietly. After all, [from] the effect of harm is greater, which means that responsibility should be higher. For them, trash bloggers, what matters? Money and audience. So, you need to disconnect them from this, ”Metelev wrote. Thus, he commented on an accident involving bloggers who were broadcasting live while driving.

“We should think about a special register, inclusion in which will be a black day for Internet addicts: blocking in social networks, a ban on Internet providers and mobile operators to provide Internet services,” the deputy suggested.

According to the parliamentarian, trash streamers form an immoral model of behavior among young people. “They are dangerous to society and need to be isolated. If not physically, then certainly virtually,” added the head of the Duma committee.

On July 25, trash streamers, known by the nicknames Kiryusha and Loshadka, staged a mass accident in Yaroslavl . They were broadcasting live while driving, lost control of the curve and drove at full speed into a private parking lot, damaging several cars.








В России предложили создать черный список блогеров


Председатель комитета Госдумы по молодежной политике Артем Метелев предложил лишать блогеров доступа к интернету и социальным сетям за аморальное поведение во время стримов. По мнению депутата, для этой цели следует создать соответствующий реестр, попадание в который станет «черным днем» для...




lenta-ru.translate.goog




*Russia Doing Better Than Expected Despite Sanctions – IMF*
Despite damaging Western sanctions imposed on Moscow in the wake of the invasion of Ukraine, Russia's economy appears to be weathering the storm better than expected as it benefits from high energy prices, the IMF said Tuesday.

The sanctions were meant to sever Russia from the global financial system and choke off funds available to Moscow to finance the war.

But the International Monetary Fund's latest World Economic Outlook upgraded Russia's GDP estimate for this year by a remarkable 2.5 percentage points, although its economy is still expected to contract by 6%.

While major economies including the United States and China are slowing, "Russia's economy is estimated to have contracted during the second quarter by less than previously projected, with crude oil and non-energy exports holding up better than expected," the report said. 

After starting the year below $80 a barrel, oil prices spiked to nearly $129 in March, before easing back to a little over $105, while natural gas prices are rising again and approaching their recent peak.

Meanwhile, despite the sanctions, Russia's "domestic demand is also showing some resilience thanks to containment of the effect of the sanctions."

In contrast, Europe is facing the brunt of the fallout given its reliance on Russia for energy, and the situation could worsen dramatically if Moscow cuts off gas exports, and once the European Union imposes a ban on Russian oil delivered by sea starting next year.








Russia Doing Better Than Expected Despite Sanctions – IMF - The Moscow Times


Despite damaging Western sanctions imposed on Moscow in the wake of the invasion of Ukraine, Russia's economy appears to be weathering the storm better than expected as it benefits from high energy prices, the IMF said Tuesday.




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## printer (Jul 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> the only thing Donbas has going for it, is it's coal.....the LNG resources are in the north Karkiv, Sumney Regions, oil Region is by Lviv...think DIY put up a map earliers showing where is what......


OK, seem to recall some being offshore also. Just getting things together (while multitasking online) for a visit to the hospital (hi mom.) did not look where possible reserves are.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2022)

printer said:


> OK, seem to recall some being offshore also. Just getting things together (while multitasking online) for a visit to the hospital (hi mom.) did not look where possible reserves are.


yeah that's the Crimean Basin, if which RA took over after the illegally annexed Crimea........


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

printer said:


> It will take time for Ukraine to get the gas and oil out of the ground and into pipelines. Also where is the gas? In the Donbas region. So this will be a long hard road for them, Putin still has Europe over a barrel. Also he is hoping the November elections will choke off the supplies.


They should be able to get a start on the gas fields in the west of the country. Ukraine had deals with western oil companies as far back as 2010 who did exploration and when the word of reserves got out, the war in the Donbass started just after and the companies pulled out. There are between 1.6 and 5 trillion cubic meters of gas reserves in Ukraine, if memory serves me. Europe needs a dependable source of energy and petrochemicals and Ukraine is close by. Apparently they have a large existing NG infrastructure with pipelines to the west and storage capacity. I dunno how long it would take a drilling crew to punch holes into the gas pockets, but a dozen rigs could get a fair amount of gas flowing in a year of drilling. From what I can see they just need to drill the wells and hook them up to existing infrastructure that was constructed in soviet times, before this resource was known about.

Considering the importance of oil and gas income to Russia, the development of Ukrainian resources would be a threat to them. Not long after the discovery of these resources, the war in the Donbas and annexation of Crimea began, then the oil companies pulled out. I also think it is a factor in rapidly admitting Ukraine into the EU, internal energy security. It seems such a big factor in all this shit and I'm kinda curious as to why there is not more mention of it. If they were doing anything to move the idea forward, I don't think they would mention it, the Russians would not be happy about their cash cow being cut off.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They should be able to get a start on the gas fields in the west of the country. Ukraine had deals with western oil companies as far back as 2010 who did exploration and when the word of reserves got out, the war in the Donbass started just after and the companies pulled out. There are between 1.6 and 5 trillion cubic meters of gas reserves in Ukraine, if memory serves me. Europe needs a dependable source of energy and petrochemicals and Ukraine is close by. Apparently they have a large existing NG infrastructure with pipelines to the west and storage capacity. I dunno how long it would take a drilling crew to punch holes into the gas pockets, but a dozen rigs could get a fair amount of gas flowing in a year of drilling. From what I can see they just need to drill the wells and hook them up to existing infrastructure that was constructed in soviet times, before this resource was known about.
> 
> Considering the importance of oil and gas income to Russia, the development of Ukrainian resources would be a threat to them. Not long after the discovery of these resources, the war in the Donbas and annexation of Crimea began, then the oil companies pulled out. I also think it is a factor in rapidly admitting Ukraine into the EU, internal energy security. It seems such a big factor in all this shit and I'm kinda curious as to why there is not more mention of it. If they were doing anything to move the idea forward, I don't think they would mention it, the Russians would not be happy about their cash cow being cut off.


how old is that pre existing infrastructure? is it likely to just fly apart like giant tinker toys when you pressurize the whole thing? soviet era ANYTHING is suspect until proven to work...
and how long would it take the russians to figure out what they were doing and bomb the fucking shit out of the whole area?
seems like something well worth exploring and exploiting, AFTER the war...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how old is that pre existing infrastructure? is it likely to just fly apart like giant tinker toys when you pressurize the whole thing? soviet era ANYTHING is suspect until proven to work...
> and how long would it take the russians to figure out what they were doing and bomb the fucking shit out of the whole area?
> seems like something well worth exploring and exploiting, AFTER the war...


Well, they could drill and cap for now, especially in the west of the country. I believe that infrastructure was used until the war in February to transport Russian gas. The war will go on and Russia's ability to conduct accurate long range strikes is diminishing and Ukrainian missile defenses are growing in strength. I just think it is the elephant in the room, when it comes to the reasons for this war, Russian imperialism aside. I believe the Russian army will be destroyed in Ukraine and they've got a good start, what's left will be finished off in Belarus, when shit starts there. The ability to retaliate against Russia for lobbing missiles at Ukraine will be important in the future, they have to make it hurt very badly. Modern AA missile defense systems can deal with many of them and they don't appear to be accurate enough to hit rail lines most of the time.


----------



## printer (Jul 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They should be able to get a start on the gas fields in the west of the country. Ukraine had deals with western oil companies as far back as 2010 who did exploration and when the word of reserves got out, the war in the Donbass started just after and the companies pulled out. There are between 1.6 and 5 trillion cubic meters of gas reserves in Ukraine, if memory serves me. Europe needs a dependable source of energy and petrochemicals and Ukraine is close by. Apparently they have a large existing NG infrastructure with pipelines to the west and storage capacity. I dunno how long it would take a drilling crew to punch holes into the gas pockets, but a dozen rigs could get a fair amount of gas flowing in a year of drilling. From what I can see they just need to drill the wells and hook them up to existing infrastructure that was constructed in soviet times, before this resource was known about.
> 
> Considering the importance of oil and gas income to Russia, the development of Ukrainian resources would be a threat to them. Not long after the discovery of these resources, the war in the Donbas and annexation of Crimea began, then the oil companies pulled out. I also think it is a factor in rapidly admitting Ukraine into the EU, internal energy security. It seems such a big factor in all this shit and I'm kinda curious as to why there is not more mention of it. If they were doing anything to move the idea forward, I don't think they would mention it, the Russians would not be happy about their cash cow being cut off.


So oil companies are going to jump in and 'just hook them up' with Putin not noticing. Fuck man. Also it is not just digging a well and hooking up to a pipe.

*In general, natural gas processing includes the following steps:*

Condensate and Water Removal.
Acid Gas Removal.
Dehydration – moisture removal.
Mercury Removal.
Nitrogen Rejection.
NGL Recovery, Separation, Fractionation, and Treatment of Natural Gas Liquids.











There is no drilling for gas until the war is over.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

printer said:


> So oil companies are going to jump in and 'just hook them up' with Putin not noticing. Fuck man. Also it is not just digging a well and hooking up to a pipe.
> 
> *In general, natural gas processing includes the following steps:*
> 
> ...


Such a plant is feed from raw gas pipelines from the production wells I'm not sure how far the raw gas can be transported, but it would need to be processed before liquification or being passed to customers and I suppose how much processing it requires depends on the source.

No exploiting it, though wells could be drilled and capped in the west at least, or processed in plants in Poland. I suppose those involved know best, but it is there and there is a need in Europe. I think oil and gas had much to do with the cause of this war and it will have much to do with an eventual peace. It also helps to explain the accelerated pace of EU membership for Ukraine. Either way I think Russia is finished as a European energy supplier for the foreseeable future, they cannot allow themselves to be under Putin's power again. They are still sending gas while playing with the valve, but over the longer term they are finished.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 26, 2022)

The whole idea of Ukraine becoming a reliable, dependable, secure energy supplier for the EU, a regional economic superpower, replacing Russia as supplier, it having anything to do with accepting Ukraine as a EU candidate, sounds like a B-movie that has no basis in reality and is why it’s not spoken of in this dimension. At best their resources will contribute a little to helping them get back on their feet. There are many reasons this fictional future is highly unlikely to become a reality, let alone a key issue in the war from EU‘s perspective.

- Ukraine is a gas transit country, for many reasons, and not a very reliable one. Germany wanted Nordstream 2 to avoid going through Ukraine and Poland, having old and inefficient pipelines. Over 100 points where gas is stolen with pressure drops as a result.
- Ukraine is a net gas importer (till war including from Russia), the projected increase over the next few years without the war wouldn’t have made them an exporter.
- Having gas in the ground is far from having gas in pipelines. Pipelines running over fields is at best a nice bonus, doesn’t make it much easier. There aren’t a whole lot of companies who can do it on a meaningful scale and want to risk financing it. Shell, Exxon, for example, also tried and bailed. Unrest in just Crimea and corruption was enough to cancel projects of billions. The suggestion they will come back and try again anytime soon is just absurd. Oil and gas companies are not quite the philanthropists.
- The main difference between Ukraine and Russia is their current leadership… (applause for myself for putting that so diplomatic)
- Ukraine is at war. And that war is unlikely going to be over soon, at least not in a way that leads to a stable and safe enough situation that words like secure and dependable apply. Even if they push all Russians back across the border, there’s still an agressive shithole with nukes just across the border.
- Even if you ignore that harsh reality, it would take many years for Ukraine to produce gas for export in a way EU wants (of course different rules apply to Russia…) _and in a yearly amount that matters enough to even explore this fantasy_. By that time several things will have happened. EU will no longer need gas from Russia. That part of the energy demand will have been replaced by renewables and other sources, who require long term contracts. It would make zero sense to go (back) to relying on gas from Ukraine in any significant matter. Especially when we’re phasing out gas entirely. There already was no long term commitment to gas anymore, the war only changed that by forcing the EU to go faster, not a different direction than planned.
- Germany made a mistake choosing natural gas as a transition to renewables because of self-imposed gradual climate goals. One they will have to correct ‘thanks’ to Putin. Apart from Germany and a few shitholes in the east, the reliance on russian gas as well as gas itself is heavily sensationalized by the media. The risk for Germany isn’t the end of the nation, it’s a recession, or more realistically, they grow a little bit less fast for 2 years. Or just the blunt reality, they’ll stop being pussies about their nuclear power plants and continue to use them. The media loves to use sensational percentages. France imports X % of their gas from Russia… oh they must depend on it then. No, cause they use relatively little gas at all and that russian part makes up just a couple of % of their total energy consumption. The need for russian gas will end soon, and with it Ukraine’s role in EU’s gas consumption, costing them billions per year.

Should have gone with EU wants relatively green nuclear power and solar power from Ukraine. Always enjoy some facts in the fiction I read.

There, I said it, couldn’t let this ridiculousness go unreplied any longer. Feel much better now.  No offense, carry on fantasizing, it’s a free world in our case.


----------



## printer (Jul 26, 2022)

I went to school taking Instrumentation Engineering and a big employer of graduates is in the oil and gas industry. So I knew a little about (and less now after the years that gone by) the workings of getting it out of the ground and into a usable form. This is not a minimal undertaking. and as said, oil companies do not do things for the well being of others. I do think we will have gas for a few more decades at least. It is also handy for making fertilizer and other products. Germany went to gas to get away from nuclear and ween themselves off the brown coal they have in abundance. Their bet on Russia went south but their intentions were good. If Putin did not want to make a mini-USSR gas from Russia would not be an issue.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

Sativied said:


> The whole idea of Ukraine becoming a reliable, dependable, secure energy supplier for the EU, a regional economic superpower, replacing Russia as supplier, it having anything to do with accepting Ukraine as a EU candidate, sounds like a B-movie that has no basis in reality and is why it’s not spoken of in this dimension. At best their resources will contribute a little to helping them get back on their feet. There are many reasons this fictional future is highly unlikely to become a reality, let alone a key issue in the war from EU‘s perspective.
> 
> - Ukraine is a gas transit country, for many reasons, and not a very reliable one. Germany wanted Nordstream 2 to avoid going through Ukraine and Poland, having old and inefficient pipelines. Over 100 points where gas is stolen with pressure drops as a result.
> - Ukraine is a net gas importer (till war including from Russia), the projected increase over the next few years without the war wouldn’t have made them an exporter.
> ...


So you are saying that Europe has no need of NG or petrochemicals over the next decade? Renewables won't cut it for power generation and will need to be supplemented for awhile and the transition to EVs in the EU should take a decade with diminishing demand. It is not an all or nothing proposition and supply can grow over time, there are also fields in the extreme west of the country that can be exploited and processing facilities located in Poland if required. It is mostly Germany that must be weaned off Russian energy and burning NG to generate electricity in Germany and Poland is a lot better than burning shitty coal and lignite. Germany also has a large petrochemical industry that will be going for sometime into the future. I'm a fan of the green new grid and this war will accelerate it, but it is a decade or more away at best. In five years the battery technology should be starting to revolutionize EV's and energy storage, it would take Europe a decade to electrify trucking in the EU with pantograph systems to charge trucks on the move.

We will see what the war situation looks like at the end of the year, because I think this war is about energy and to an extent Russian imperialism. As for facts, I posted a map of Ukrainian energy resources and the obvious threat and competition they represent to Russia. Their discovery by western oil companies was quickly followed by war in the Donbas and the annexation of Crimea in 2014.


----------



## printer (Jul 26, 2022)

*Natural gas overview*
Poland is a small producer of natural gas with domestic production stable at around 4 bcm per year from 2009 to 2020. 
Consumption of natural gas in the country is set to rise by close to 50%, to 30 bcm by 2030 
Expiration of a long-term supply contract with Russian Gazprom by the end of 2022, will pose additional challenges to secure stable gas deliveries, especially in view of the expected significant increase of consumption over next decade.

Diversification of supply sources and routes, development of natural gas infrastructures, expansion of underground storage capacity and of domestic gas production are the key elements of Poland’s gas security policy.








Poland Natural Gas Security Policy – Analysis - IEA


Poland Natural Gas Security Policy - Analysis and findings. An article by the International Energy Agency.




www.iea.org





Does not look like Poland has a lot of capacity.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

printer said:


> *Natural gas overview*
> Poland is a small producer of natural gas with domestic production stable at around 4 bcm per year from 2009 to 2020.
> Consumption of natural gas in the country is set to rise by close to 50%, to 30 bcm by 2030
> Expiration of a long-term supply contract with Russian Gazprom by the end of 2022, will pose additional challenges to secure stable gas deliveries, especially in view of the expected significant increase of consumption over next decade.
> ...


We will see what the war situation brings, the Ukrainians would like it over by winter, but I doubt that will be the case. It all depends on western supplies of weapons and munitions, but if they keep on going as they are, the Russians will be in serious trouble before too long and their offensive capabilities are diminishing weekly. Attacking at Kherson is causing the Russians to thin out their forces in the east to bolster defenses in the the south. Cutting off the forces north and west of the Dnipro would be a good start and that appears to be what they are doing. Threaten the entrance to Crimea and you will get their attention.

If the EU has a plan in partnership with Ukraine, I think they could develop the energy fairly quickly, considering the emergency situation. Missile defense systems can protect processing facilities in the future from the Russians lobbing missiles and of course the Ukrainians could retaliate in kind. The Ukrainians might drive Russia back to the war start line in February and perhaps further back than that in the east. The Russians must be scrambling to adapt to the introduction of HIMARS and adaptation is slowed by their C&C and officers being destroyed, along with their fuel and ammo dumps.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2022)

Even if our fossil carbon fuel use zeroes, we will still be pulling petroleum out of the ground. It is literally the starting material for the 20th Century*. There’s centuries of supply for manufacture, and we won’t run out ‘til the price of Kuiper tholeiitic tar (delivered) drops below oil’s.

Coal tar gets the Best Supporting Oscar for the second half of the 19th. But cars and aircraft would be expensive to fuel. Petroleum fixed that. Until the Otto motor became widely used, the light naphtha fraction from oil was waste. The motor turned oil’s liability (lotsa light hydrocarbon) into a feature, and the rest …


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Even if our fossil carbon fuel use zeroes, we will still be pulling petroleum out of the ground. It is literally the starting material for the 20th Century*. There’s centuries of supply for manufacture, and we won’t run out ‘til the price of Kuiper tholeiitic tar (delivered) drops below oil’s.
> 
> Coal tar gets the Best Supporting Oscar for the second half of the 19th. But cars and aircraft would be expensive to fuel. Petroleum fixed that. Until the Otto motor became widely used, the light naphtha fraction from oil was waste. The motor turned oil’s liability (lotsa light hydrocarbon) into a feature, and the rest …


Just imagine how many gallons of (potential) gasoline were just burnt off as waste, till they figured out a use for it. There was a period of 33 years where they manufactured a LOT of kerosene and just "disposed" of the waste. it had to be in the millions of gallons, maybe hundreds of millions?
Just imagine how much damage it did to the atmosphere back then...And kept doing, as they started refining it for fuel. They went from no cars in 1892 to 9 million cars in 1920, by 1930 it was 23 million. none of them with catalytic converters, none of the refineries with filters, none of them treated their exhaust.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Just imagine how many gallons of (potential) gasoline were just burnt off as waste, till they figured out a use for it. There was a period of 33 years where they manufactured a LOT of kerosene and just "disposed" of the waste. it had to be in the millions of gallons, maybe hundreds of millions?
> Just imagine how much damage it did to the atmosphere back then...And kept doing, as they started refining it for fuel. They went from no cars in 1892 to 9 million cars in 1920, by 1930 it was 23 million. none of them with catalytic converters, none of the refineries with filters, none of them treated their exhaust.


The inflections are interesting. Late 19th and early 20th shows how much we torched off.



You can also see the effects of deforestation (16th and 17th cty) and the growth of coal from rhe mid-18th. You can see the Great Depression and then, both literally and figuratively: to the moon!


----------



## printer (Jul 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We will see what the war situation brings, the Ukrainians would like it over by winter, but I doubt that will be the case. It all depends on western supplies of weapons and munitions, but if they keep on going as they are, the Russians will be in serious trouble before too long and their offensive capabilities are diminishing weekly. Attacking at Kherson is causing the Russians to thin out their forces in the east to bolster defenses in the the south. Cutting off the forces north and west of the Dnipro would be a good start and that appears to be what they are doing. Threaten the entrance to Crimea and you will get their attention.
> 
> If the EU has a plan in partnership with Ukraine, I think they could develop the energy fairly quickly, considering the emergency situation. Missile defense systems can protect processing facilities in the future from the Russians lobbing missiles and of course the Ukrainians could retaliate in kind. The Ukrainians might drive Russia back to the war start line in February and perhaps further back than that in the east. The Russians must be scrambling to adapt to the introduction of HIMARS and adaptation is slowed by their C&C and officers being destroyed, along with their fuel and ammo dumps.


And how much would Shell have to pay to the dead construction worker's families that got wiped out by the Russians building the processing plant. Recall just this week Russia fired four missiles into Odessa and two got knocked down. They do a reasonable job but are not 100%. You will not get any construction going until the end of the war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

printer said:


> And how much would Shell have to pay to the dead construction worker's families that got wiped out by the Russians building the processing plant. Recall just this week Russia fired four missiles into Odessa and two got knocked down. They do a reasonable job but are not 100%. You will not get any construction going until the end of the war.


I figure Ukrainian workers would do the heavy lifting and the EU would provide some kind of liability protection. Facilities to process raw Ukrainian gas could be built in Poland for the western fields. The point is ya have to start somewhere and I wouldn't expect them to announce it. We will see how things pan out in a few months and how much long range striking power the Russians have left, and how much of Ukraine they lose in the south and east. Being out of range of most of their artillery and rockets helps a lot with working in peace and their longer range stuff appears to be somewhat inaccurate and a lot of it can be dealt with by anti missile systems.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure Ukrainian workers would do the heavy lifting and the EU would provide some kind of liability protection. Facilities to process raw Ukrainian gas could be built in Poland for the western fields. The point is ya have to start somewhere and I wouldn't expect them to announce it. We will see how things pan out in a few months and how much long range striking power the Russians have left, and how much of Ukraine they lose in the south and east. Being out of range of most of their artillery and rockets helps a lot with working in peace and their longer range stuff appears to be somewhat inaccurate and a lot of it can be dealt with by anti missile systems.


if they're doing anything like that, it's probably to supply themselves with this winter, and they're probably being pretty circumspect about it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure Ukrainian workers would do the heavy lifting and the EU would provide some kind of liability protection. Facilities to process raw Ukrainian gas could be built in Poland for the western fields. The point is ya have to start somewhere and I wouldn't expect them to announce it. We will see how things pan out in a few months and how much long range striking power the Russians have left, and how much of Ukraine they lose in the south and east. Being out of range of most of their artillery and rockets helps a lot with working in peace and their longer range stuff appears to be somewhat inaccurate and a lot of it can be dealt with by anti missile systems.


I lean toward printer’s analysis.
While the Chinese have proven that they can build field hospitals over a weekend, even they would need a month to build a gas processing plant. That is IF they have prepositioned kits like the hospitals.

At this point I would have said something dismissing China as not having all the tech for ground to tanker/pipeline, but a quick googling reminded me of their big investments across Africa getting the goods out of the ground, onshore and off. They have or will have the skills.

But that works in peacetime. Nobody but military engineers could touch it, and engineers catch a lot of metal.* Especially with enemy aircraft about. Job 1 is concluding the shooting war.

*i also suspect that Ukraine’s engineers are a bit busy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I lean toward printer’s analysis.
> While the Chinese have proven that they can build field hospitals over a weekend, even they would need a month to build a gas processing plant. That is IF they have prepositioned kits like the hospitals.
> 
> At this point I would have said something dismissing China as not having all the tech for ground to tanker/pipeline, but a quick googling reminded me of their big investments across Africa getting the goods out of the ground, onshore and off. They have or will have the skills.
> ...


I don't think Ukrainian resources development could happen on any scale, except for perhaps in the west of the country near Poland, wells might also be drilled and capped for now. As I said before, the only thing standing in the way of developing this resource is the Russian army and it needs to be not just defeated, but destroyed as an offensive force. Their precision long range missiles are dwindling and precision for them is not the same thing as for the west, unless they are using laser guidance. The main idea is while Vlad might mobilize many men, he will have difficulty arming and equipping them, they can't even build obsolete T-72 tanks without foreign parts.

We will see how long this war lasts, there are competing interests and strategic approaches, some prefer a longer war and want sanctions on Russia to last. Europe is gonna be in for a cold winter it would appear, you can depend on Vlad playing with their gas valve. On the other hand he could piss them off and weapons would pour into Ukraine and his army would be finished of quickly. Also if he doesn't supply gas he doesn't make money and he needs money, cause nothing drains a treasury like war.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think Ukrainian resources development could happen on any scale, except for perhaps in the west of the country near Poland, wells might also be drilled and capped for now. As I said before, the only thing standing in the way of developing this resource is the Russian army and it needs to be not just defeated, but destroyed as an offensive force. Their precision long range missiles are dwindling and precision for them is not the same thing as for the west, unless they are using laser guidance. The main idea is while Vlad might mobilize many men, he will have difficulty arming and equipping them, they can't even build obsolete T-72 tanks without foreign parts.
> 
> We will see how long this war lasts, there are competing interests and strategic approaches, some prefer a longer war and want sanctions on Russia to last. Europe is gonna be in for a cold winter it would appear, you can depend on Vlad playing with their gas valve. On the other hand he could piss them off and weapons would pour into Ukraine and his army would be finished of quickly. Also if he doesn't supply gas he doesn't make money and he needs money, cause nothing drains a treasury like war.


I’m not sure the war will be over soon. And Europe is even more acutely aware of the


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think Ukrainian resources development could happen on any scale, except for perhaps in the west of the country near Poland, wells might also be drilled and capped for now. As I said before, the only thing standing in the way of developing this resource is the Russian army and it needs to be not just defeated, but destroyed as an offensive force. Their precision long range missiles are dwindling and precision for them is not the same thing as for the west, unless they are using laser guidance. The main idea is while Vlad might mobilize many men, he will have difficulty arming and equipping them, they can't even build obsolete T-72 tanks without foreign parts.
> 
> We will see how long this war lasts, there are competing interests and strategic approaches, some prefer a longer war and want sanctions on Russia to last. Europe is gonna be in for a cold winter it would appear, you can depend on Vlad playing with their gas valve. On the other hand he could piss them off and weapons would pour into Ukraine and his army would be finished of quickly. Also if he doesn't supply gas he doesn't make money and he needs money, cause nothing drains a treasury like war.


https://www.voanews.com/a/sanctioned-russia-becomes-china-s-main-source-of-oil-customs-data-show-/6630543.html

https://www.business-standard.com/article/economy-policy/india-s-russian-oil-imports-jump-over-50-times-since-april-official-122062301046_1.html

he's gonna supply gas, just not to Europe


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m not sure the war will be over soon. And Europe is even more acutely aware of the
> View attachment 5170246
> 
> View attachment 5170247


Well they are doing a pretty good job of strangling him slowly, US Sec of def Austin let the cat out of the bag awhile back and Joe told him and Blinken to STFU! The idea is to destroy the Russian army who are fully committed to the struggle. I surmise that also means destroying the Russian economy with a long war too and that means weaning Europe of Russian energy and keeping sanctions on Russia for as long as they can. They want Russia eliminated as a conventional threat to Europe or even it's other neighbors. The eastern Europeans and former soviet slave states are very hawkish about the war and Joe is low key and quietly supplying the arms and support required.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.voanews.com/a/sanctioned-russia-becomes-china-s-main-source-of-oil-customs-data-show-/6630543.html
> 
> https://www.business-standard.com/article/economy-policy/india-s-russian-oil-imports-jump-over-50-times-since-april-official-122062301046_1.html
> 
> he's gonna supply gas, just not to Europe


I figure over the next decade it will become increasingly hectic in the oil market with large scale EV adoption causing a drop in demand. One thing Europe is doing is energy savings with plans to upgrade insulation windows and doors. Heat pumps are another energy saver and if they use a ground loop they can give up to 5 watts of heat for every watt of energy used. It will be dynamic market IMHO with sellers coming to the realization that EV's and other green technologies will cause markets to shrink over the next couple of decades. Countries like Venezuela and Iran have vast reserves and will want to get in on the action while there is still some. In short I expect this technological change to be reflected in the price of oil in coming years. The mantra might be sell it while you can for many producing countries.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think Ukrainian resources development could happen on any scale, except for perhaps in the west of the country near Poland, wells might also be drilled and capped for now.


Chaney's move fast. Halliburton can prove you wrong.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Chaney's move fast. Halliburton can prove you wrong.


how are they under contested airspace?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> how are they under contested airspace?


I'll bet you they have or can get anything (through one or more of their subs) to protect their "What's good for Halliburton is good for America". Seeing how they shouldn't be getting a tax credit this year, it's the least they can do to recoup the loss.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I'll bet you they have or can get anything (through one or more of their subs) to protect their "What's good for Halliburton is good for America". Seeing how they shouldn't be getting a tax credit this year, it's the least they can do to recoup the loss.


now class, who here can tell me when non-national warfare began?
Nice try, Elián, but the nonaggression pact with Gazprom was in ‘38. In ‘39 Exxon wholly acquired Iran, which gave HR conniptions about holidays.
That, and not their bold betrayal of Gazprom when they took Moskva in nine days using forces amassed in Turkmenistan where they negotiated passage and assembly in Turkmenistan.
(place pic of WS-774 Negotiator here)
(add the famous pic of Karakalpakstan from orbit at night, preindustrial black steppe with a few lights respectfully far from patches that glowed faint blue)
(gif of consternation on the Kazakh/Philip Morris air commander’s face)

They left Ukraine (a joint division of Lockheed Martin and John Deere) alone but downsized Belarus and sent the extra workforce to their new extraction site in Taimyr, where they intend to get about ten months’ productivity out of them.

Not long after that Toyota and Samsung, under mutual treaty, launched a hostile takeover of the Aleutians and parts of Alaska. Toyota minded air and sea while the Korean firm’s elite infantry rolled up the countryside from under the boots of bored, tired and hungry garrisons inadequately run by a coalition of GM and Labatt’s. (Last paycheck any of them saw. They spent most if their time shopping online at a unique Laotian research-chemical storefront, and what the kimchi Spetsnaz found were hollow-eyed giggling cadavers. Some neg brainiacs called it a voluntary acid-soaked death camp. Their stories of PTSD were last month’s essay: “I used my young body up conquering the last rainforests for Merck Busch on the promise of a lifetime supply from each.” Shoulda read the fine print, marine. 

Lorenus Almojar is our guest today. She survived Soldotna, rose to rear admiral for McDonald’sWalmart by bringing their fish pirates back to competitive, and will describe the Korean POW camp system, which routinely gets one more star in Yelp than Army anything anywhere west of the Mackenzie.
Did everyone bring their signed slip for our tour of Nevada (a division of GE Disney)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

How did the solid fuel in this rocket not ignite! Usually it would burn like Hell and considering the damage, it's surprisingly intact, there even appears to be solid fuel left!






*UKRAINE DESTROYS THE PRAISED RUSSIAN S-300 AIR DEFENSE SYSTEMS || 2022*


----------



## printer (Jul 27, 2022)

No stocking up for winter.
*Russia cuts gas through Nord Stream 1 to 20% of capacity *
Russia’s Gazprom on Wednesday halved the amount of natural gas flowing through a major pipeline from Russia to Europe to 20% of capacity. It’s the latest Nord Stream 1 reduction that Russia has blamed on technical problems but Germany calls a political move to sow uncertainty and push up prices amid the war in Ukraine.

The Russian state-controlled energy giant announced Monday that it would slash flows on the Nord Stream 1 pipeline that runs to Germany because of equipment repairs. It’s raised new fears that Russia could completely cut off gas that is used to power industry, generate electricity and heat homes to try to gain political leverage over Europe as it tries to bolster its storage levels for winter.

Nord Stream’s network data and the head of Germany’s network regulator, Klaus Mueller, confirmed the reduction.

“Gas is now a part of Russian foreign policy and possibly Russian war strategy,” Mueller told Deutschlandfunk radio.

Natural gas prices have surged on Europe’s TTF benchmark to levels not seen since early March and are nearly six times higher than they were a year ago. Soaring energy prices are fueling record inflation, squeezing people’s spending power and heightening concerns that Europe could plunge into recession if it does not save enough gas to get through the cold months.

That fear led EU governments on Tuesday to agree to reduce natural gas use to protect against further Russian supply cuts.

The draft law aims to lower demand for gas by 15% from August through March with voluntary steps. If there aren’t enough savings, mandatory cuts would be triggered in the 27-nation bloc.

Russia, which has reduced or cut off natural gas to 12 EU countries since the war, insists that the new drop-off through Nord Stream 1 is because maintenance is needed on a turbine for a compressor station and another turbine sent for repairs in Canada isn’t yet back in place. It has said the paperwork for the return of the latter turbine has raised questions about Western sanctions.

European leaders and analysts say the reductions are a pretext to try to divide EU countries and elevate prices.

“As before, we see no technical cause” for the cuts, German government spokeswoman Christiane Hoffmann said in Berlin, adding that “from our point of view, there is nothing standing in the way of transporting the turbine to Russia.”

“What we are seeing here is actually a power play, and we won’t let ourselves be impressed by that,” she added.

Gazprom’s latest move “seems to support our view that recent Russian cuts in flows are a purposeful deterioration in gas trade due to geopolitical escalations,” James Huckstepp, manager for Europe, Middle East and Africa gas analytics at S&P Global Commodity Insights, said in a research note Tuesday.

“That being the case, it increases our skepticism around Russian imports in the months ahead,” Huckstepp said.

Russia recently has accounted for about a third of Germany’s gas supplies. The government said last week that the drop in gas flows confirmed that Germany can’t rely on Russian deliveries, announcing that it would step up its gas storage requirements and take further measures to conserve supplies.








Russia cuts gas through Nord Stream 1 to 20% of capacity


BERLIN (AP) — Russia’s Gazprom on Wednesday halved the amount of natural gas flowing through a major pipeline from Russia to Europe to 20% of capacity. It’s the latest Nord Stream 1 reduction that …




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 27, 2022)

printer said:


> No stocking up for winter.
> *Russia cuts gas through Nord Stream 1 to 20% of capacity *
> Russia’s Gazprom on Wednesday halved the amount of natural gas flowing through a major pipeline from Russia to Europe to 20% of capacity. It’s the latest Nord Stream 1 reduction that Russia has blamed on technical problems but Germany calls a political move to sow uncertainty and push up prices amid the war in Ukraine.
> 
> ...


good, Germans are lpg junkies, cut them the fuck off and watch them puke and shit on themselves during withdrawal...they'll either be stronger for it, or they'll fucking die...but same answer as a real junkie, better they fucking die than "live" like that...under putin's thumb, enabling his war on freedom


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How did the solid fuel in this rocket not ignite! Usually it would burn like Hell and considering the damage, it's surprisingly intact, there even appears to be solid fuel left!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same reason it's a long shot a car will explode if you shoot the gas tank...it's designed not to. you can shoot a block of c4 with a rifle all day, and you'll just get a chunk of c4 with a lot of holes in it. impact isn't a reliable trigger, you need a detonation of a certain strength, to set most modern explosives off.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Even if our fossil carbon fuel use zeroes, we will still be pulling petroleum out of the ground. It is literally the starting material for the 20th Century*. There’s centuries of supply for manufacture, and we won’t run out ‘til the price of Kuiper tholeiitic tar (delivered) drops below oil’s.
> 
> Coal tar gets the Best Supporting Oscar for the second half of the 19th. But cars and aircraft would be expensive to fuel. Petroleum fixed that. Until the Otto motor became widely used, the light naphtha fraction from oil was waste. The motor turned oil’s liability (lotsa light hydrocarbon) into a feature, and the rest …


I believe these days they can break down heavier hydrocarbons into lighter fractions and also turn lighter fractions into heavier fuel to an extent during refining. More jet fuel as opposed to gasoline for future applications say.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2022)

Ooops....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552194933234311168


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> same reason it's a long shot a car will explode if you shoot the gas tank...it's designed not to. you can shoot a block of c4 with a rifle all day, and you'll just get a chunk of c4 with a lot of holes in it. impact isn't a reliable trigger, you need a detonation of a certain strength, to set most modern explosives off.


This shit burns, it does not explode normally and once lite is damn near impossible to put out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good, Germans are lpg junkies, cut them the fuck off and watch them puke and shit on themselves during withdrawal...they'll either be stronger for it, or they'll fucking die...but same answer as a real junkie, better they fucking die than "live" like that...under putin's thumb, enabling his war on freedom


They can do a lot in Europe with energy efficiency measures, insulation and mass conversion to heat pumps could dramatically reduce demand for NG. Gasoline is easier to bring in via tanker and over the next decade demand for that should steadily diminish in Europe. Resistance heating is 100% efficient, 1 watt in 1 watt of heat out of the baseboard, however heat pumps using ground water loops give 5 watts of heat for every watt of electricity they use and regular heat pumps are 3X more efficient. Winters in Europe are generally milder than in North America and it was only in recent decades that most people in England had central heating, so heat pumps should work out there. Just doing those kinds of things could dramatically reduce demand for NG over the next few years. The automotive industry is getting ready to replace most of the car models with EVs, as soon as better batteries arrive and they are.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2022)

not a very good place for the press to be...eh.....boom....holy shit.....







how are those undies igor....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

I wonder how many of these things the Russians are wasting on cheap decoy target drones, made to reflect like something much larger? These things would cost more than the dumb cheap decoy drone it was sent to kill, mix in some real lethal ones, just to keep their interest. If they happen to get in range of a HIMARS, it would be game over, no decoy required.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Why is Russia using surface-to-air missiles to hit ground targets?*
13,625 views Jul 27, 2022 Could Russia's use of S-300V weapons to hit ground targets in Ukraine be a sign of desperation? We spoke to Dr Sidharth Kaushai, from the defence and security think tank in RUSI, who said it is reported Russia has fitted S-300V ground-to-air missiles with GPS guidance kits to enable them to hit ground targets.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They can do a lot in Europe with energy efficiency measures, insulation and mass conversion to heat pumps could dramatically reduce demand for NG. Gasoline is easier to bring in via tanker and over the next decade demand for that should steadily diminish in Europe. Resistance heating is 100% efficient, 1 watt in 1 watt of heat out of the baseboard, however heat pumps using ground water loops give 5 watts of heat for every watt of electricity they use and regular heat pumps are 3X more efficient. Winters in Europe are generally milder than in North America and it was only in recent decades that most people in England had central heating, so heat pumps should work out there. Just doing those kinds of things could dramatically reduce demand for NG over the next few years. The automotive industry is getting ready to replace most of the car models with EVs, as soon as better batteries arrive and they are.


https://www.statista.com/statistics/232302/number-of-dwellings-in-england/
https://www.statista.com/statistics/767493/number-housing-france/
https://www.bbsr.bund.de/BBSR/EN/publications/AnalysenKompakt/Issues/ak-08-2021-dl.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=2

around 100 million separate homes in just those three countries...
https://www.statista.com/statistics/739745/heat-pumps-in-operation-eu/
it took them over 7 years to implement a 15% increase.
there are about 200 million separate dwellings in the E.U.
if a 15% increase took 15 years, a 50% increase should take about 50 years or so...
account for added government incentives, and you might take as much as five to seven years off of that.
around 180 million heat pumps are produced annually, worldwide...of course, the rest of the world will need supplied out of that too, so it would only take...4 or 5 years to get enough units...of course, every 5 years or so they will update equipment, make improvements, change regulations, so there's no point in buying more at one time than can be installed in one year....
then there is the retrofitting...not an easy task in a modern home, it's actually impossible in most homes built before 1900, you cannot install the correct type of insulation, and there is no space for the heating ducts...if the home is suitable for retrofitting, and you have all your materials on hand, it's still a week to ten day procces to get everything in place and working properly. that means a skilled crew with materials on hand can do 3 or 4 houses a month. how many crews are there doing this, and what are their levels of skill? i'm guessing that on average, they will be able to retrofit two or three houses a month per crew...

i'm not trying to jump on the bash D.I.Y. train, but you have to start thinking about the associated logistics to these "solutions"...you can't just get everyone in the EU that can actually use one, equipped with heat pumps in less than 15 years, and that's a conservative estimate


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2022)

IMO i really don't see UA on the energy stage for a while....even if this war stops and UA gets there country back. I honestly don't see them in the energy game in another 10 to 15yrs conservatively...plus they still got to weed out RA supporters who will try to get back into RA good graces( this will be the problem as i see it). So for the time being the EU still has some work to do to get independent from RA grip on NG.....time will tell in the long run......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.statista.com/statistics/232302/number-of-dwellings-in-england/
> https://www.statista.com/statistics/767493/number-housing-france/
> https://www.bbsr.bund.de/BBSR/EN/publications/AnalysenKompakt/Issues/ak-08-2021-dl.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=2
> 
> ...


Production rates of heat pumps can increase to meet demand and government initiatives can do a lot to stimulate this. Just converting to renewables won't do the job and reducing demand is the most logical solution for now and into the future. If there is a market in a capitalist society, the capacity to meet it will rapidly evolve and that includes contractor businesses that retrofit homes for increased energy efficiency.

We await the results of new geothermal drilling technology that could be a game changer, I posted on this development awhile back. It could solve much of Europe's and everybody else's green energy issues at a stroke by converting existing coal and gas plants to geothermal. It is due for testing soon and if they can overcome the hurdles and develop the technology, investments in solar, wind and even fusion power might not seem so wise!

I posted this before and it is worth keeping an eye on IMHO, this guy covers technology subjects quite well and the people involved are very serious scientists who can get a lot of financing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

Anyway you cut it, Europe will have a cold winter and even a dark winter, if Vlad cuts off their gas and they need to prepare and diversify sources, while cutting consumption through increased efficiency. Short term it could include wood stoves for some people and long term a green new grid with EV's and heat pumps, NG would be conserved for power generation, if in short supply. As for Ukrainian oil and gas, that depends on the destruction of Russian military power, once that happens, there's money to be made and demand to be met.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

The announcer said there are now 14,000 starlink terminals in Ukraine and each one can be a wireless connection point for multiple cellphones and computers.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Starlink Internet in Ukraine warfare – to adjust strikes, control drones and plan combat actions*
3,159 views Jul 27, 2022 Elon Musk's Starlink - continues to help Ukraine in warfare with Russia. The network of satellites provides the Ukrainian army with uninterrupted Internet and communications, allowing it to control drones, keep communication between units and launch precise strikes against Russian troops. The new technology and its impact on the course of combat operations – in our report.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

*Tank wrecks and dead Russian soldiers - offensive in the south | Military Mind – TVP World*
3,851 views Jul 27, 2022 The Snipex Alligator - a modern rifle used for firing at armoured vehicles. Polish 155-mm calibre KRAB self-propelled howitzers have been very much at work on the Ukrainian front for some time. The Ukrainian army is continuing its offensive in the Kherson region. Tigrs - Russian 4x4 vehicles with varying degrees of armour and equipment.. First German Gepards in Ukraine


----------



## printer (Jul 27, 2022)

*Russia Requiring Regions Muster New Battalions for Ukraine War*
The Russian army is seeking new recruits to replace battle losses from its invasion of Ukraine and are using mobile phones to contact potential soldiers while also requiring each region in Russia to muster and train one volunteer battalion.

The requirement of assembling the battalions comes from a report by Defense Intelligence of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine as well as Russian media.

Newsweek reported that the Russian language Telegram social media account Mozhem Obyasnit, or "We Can Explain," said that young men are being contacted via their phone since postal requests were being ignored.

Russia has 85 regions, including the annexed Crimea. Sizes of battalions vary but usually don’t exceed 1,000 men.

A lower estimate of 400 soldiers per battalion would provide an additional 34,000 for the war, which should be near the reported estimate of 36,000 soldiers Russia reportedly has lost since the invasion began Feb. 24.

Ukrainian Intelligence also has reported that some metropolitan regions are unlikely to muster volunteers from the local population. Instead, it believes recruits will either come from poorer regions or central Asian countries like Tajikistan, Kyrgyzstan, and Uzbekistan that Russia exerts influence over.

As an incentive, Moscow recruiters will offer an easier path to citizenship for the citizens of the three countries.

The U.S. think tank the Institute for the Study of War reports that the new recruits are under 50 and are being asked to sign a six-month contract that would pay anywhere from $3,750 to $6,000 depending on experience.

In the long term, Russia intends to expand access to military training, especially for children.

Ukrainian Intelligence reports that in the city of Belgorod and the surrounding regions, Russia has begun 500 cadet courses as well as a 1,000 junior army classes. The junior army classes accept eight-year-old children, while the cadet classes are accepting teenagers.

The graduates of the military training are being encouraged to sign contracts with the Russian military as early as possible.

The new approaches suggest Russia's wariness to declare a full-scale mobilization, which could cause civic unrest. However, some military experts believe that a full-scale conscription is still possible.

The deputy director of the non-governmental Ukrainian Center for Army Conversion and Disarmament Studies, Mykhailo Samus, thinks that Russia most likely will conduct a mobilization in late August and early September under the guise of military training.

"These 'military training' exercises are conducted in Russia every year," Samus said. "I'm certain that this year they will conduct a mobilization in secret during the annual training."

The training is scheduled for Aug. 30-Sept. 5.


https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/russia-ukraine-recruits/2022/07/27/id/1080637/


----------



## printer (Jul 27, 2022)

*Pentagon Approves Plan to Treat Ukrainian Troops at US Hospital in Germany*
The Pentagon formally approved in late June a plan to help treat wounded Ukrainian troops at a U.S. military hospital in Germany, a defense official said on Tuesday.

Nearly five months since President Vladimir Putin ordered an invasion of Russia's neighbor, its forces are grinding through the Donbas region of eastern Ukraine and occupy around a fifth of the country.

The Kyiv government said in June that 100 to 200 Ukrainian troops were being killed per day.

A U.S. official, speaking on the condition of anonymity, said no Ukrainian troops had been treated so far and U.S. troops would not be going into Ukraine to bring Ukrainian personnel out.

It is unclear how many Ukrainian troops have been wounded but thousands of civilians have died and millions have fled. Russian artillery barrages and air strikes have pulverized cities.

It is unclear if any Ukrainian troops have been treated in other countries, such as neighboring Poland.

Ukrainian troops would be treated at Landstuhl Regional Medical Center if needed, the official said.

Adjacent to the Ramstein Air Base southwest of Frankfurt, it is the largest U.S. military hospital outside the continental United States.

The United States has already been training Ukrainian forces in Germany and provided more than $8 billion in security assistance to the Kyiv government. 


https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/ukraine-hospital-germany/2022/07/26/id/1080457/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

*Intellect against cannon fodder. Precision weapons work well. More than 40.000 "good russians"*
20,876 views Jul 27, 2022 A new batch of intercepted calls of russian occupiers. No more bravura. No more "victory declarations". They have soviet artillery and tanks, and 2 days of preparation to become a tankman. But HIMARS, Panzerhaubitze and others work precisely against the ocupiers. More weapons to come. russian soldiers are useless cannon fodder and they know it. The problem is that russia has a lot of cannon fodder


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

*Retired general: Ukraine's next move could put Russia in a dilemma*
462,146 views Jul 26, 2022 Retired Army Lt. Gen. Mark Hertling says that Ukraine is ready to open up a second front in the eastern part of the country that could put the Russian army "on the horns of a dilemma".


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Intellect against cannon fodder. Precision weapons work well. More than 40.000 "good russians"*
> 20,876 views Jul 27, 2022 A new batch of intercepted calls of russian occupiers. No more bravura. No more "victory declarations". They have soviet artillery and tanks, and 2 days of preparation to become a tankman. But HIMARS, Panzerhaubitze and others work precisely against the ocupiers. More weapons to come. russian soldiers are useless cannon fodder and they know it. The problem is that russia has a lot of cannon fodder


if that is true, one btg lost 76 of 90 tanks?...that is fucking awesome...i hope every one of these calls is real


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if that is true, one btg lost 76 of 90 tanks?...that is fucking awesome...i hope every one of these calls is real


They should be and from the pounding the Russians are taking, I see no need to fake them, there should be plenty of calls from distressed survivors using stolen Ukrainian phones I assume. Though perhaps they are no longer taking their phones, someone should have quite a collection of unclaimed phones.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 27, 2022)

As of today ….. lots of lead poisoning ( *shrugs )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


>


They should have joined the local republican party for cover... Maybe they can trade their asses for someone worth a fuck, the Russians will want their illegals back.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 27, 2022)

More Barter except now they may want them for Brittany.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> More Barter except now they may want them for Brittany.


They might not want to go back to Russia, they had it made in the west and were here since soviet times! I doubt they would be of much value to American intelligence, except for tracking down their potential agents, if any. Something tells me these clowns have been watched for awhile and now might be a good time to trade them for some Americans, there are a few captured in Ukraine too, as well as celebrities.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 27, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> As of today ….. lots of lead poisoning ( *shrugs )
> 
> View attachment 5170672


that would be awesome, but i tend to cut their announced numbers by at least 30%...that's still pretty impressive though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

*Is Ukraine about to launch an attack on Russia? | Major General Jack Keane*
3,523 views Jul 28, 2022 "This would be the first time for Ukrainians to be conducting offensive operations against the defended urban area." Major General Jack Keane telling #TimesRadio that Ukraine is preparing for a counteroffensive in the Kherson Oblast region to take back territory from Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

*Can Russia sustain gas cuts to Europe on the long term? | Steven Erlanger*
9,544 views Jul 28, 2022 "Russia sees its energy future in China and India, and maybe other places, but not in Europe ... But in the long run, it will put Russia in deep trouble." New York Times's Steven Erlanger says Putin's use of gas as a political weapon will backfire.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So you are saying that Europe has no need of NG or petrochemicals over the next decade?


No, that's just _your_ straw man while moving goal posts because you can't adhere in a positive way to the paradigm you posted yourself and still believe the story you made up. I've been very specific, can't do better, figured it would be futile as you've been "practicing writing" making up a story so long you actually started believing it. The words yearly amount alone should have been enough, especially in combination with the fact there's a war going on and even a scenario where Ukraine becomes self sufficient in energy supply in the next decade is far from certain.

As for people in the cold having to burn wood to keep warm... Nearly every gas consuming country has an emergency plan by law that forces them to cut off large industrial consumers first, then small businesses, then certain areas where alternatives are possible and then, in a hypothetical scenario, homes might have a few cold nights (very few consider the level of reserves filled). In this dimension Putin does not have that power, the amount of gas used for heating is relatively small. Without Russian gas there's still plenty of energy to do that. There maybe be a few exceptions in the east where things might very temporarily get uncomfortable but the day Russia shuts off gas in a great day, not doomsday.

Additionally there are solidarity agreements among countries and in the EU. We'll not save Germany's economy with our gas, but we won't let anyone freeze either. Many companies have already offered to reduce production with 10-25% if that prevents business(-partners) in other countries from having to stop entirely. Given the contribution Germany's economy has on the economy of others even that is hardly at risk. Putin does not have power to cause people in Europe getting gold, the dependency is an economic issue, mostly one that could potentially obstruct growth of some of the richest areas in the world.

Heat pumps is just 'a' solution. Solar boilers (for hot water and floor heating), solar panels (for everything), electric cooking, roof/floor/wall insulation, smart ventilation, hr++ / triple glazing, heat exchange shower systems (major difference), warmth nets (using rest heat from greenhouses, industry, geothermal and biomass). Overcoming potential obstacles is almost as easy as listing them. The problem with addressing climate change isn't the deniers, it's skeptics in the center lacking a can-do attitude. In the 21st century of all ages.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

Sativied said:


> No, that's just _your_ straw man while moving goal posts because you can't adhere in a positive way to the paradigm you posted yourself and still believe the story you made up. I've been very specific, can't do better, figured it would be futile as you've been "practicing writing" making up a story so long you actually started believing it. The words yearly amount alone should have been enough, especially in combination with the fact there's a war going on and even a scenario where Ukraine becomes self sufficient in energy supply in the next decade is far from certain.
> 
> As for people in the cold having to burn wood to keep warm... Nearly every gas consuming country has an emergency plan by law that forces them to cut off large industrial consumers first, then small businesses, then certain areas where alternatives are possible and then, in a hypothetical scenario, homes might have a few cold nights (very few consider the level of reserves filled). In this dimension Putin does not have that power, the amount of gas used for heating is relatively small. Without Russian gas there's still plenty of energy to do that. There maybe be a few exceptions in the east where things might very temporarily get uncomfortable but the day Russia shuts off gas in a great day, not doomsday.
> 
> ...


A variety of solutions will be required and Europe is scrambling to secure energy supplies for this winter. Burning NG until you can transition to sustainable technologies is better than burning coal. The facts of the matter are the Russians are off the table for supplying 40% of Europe's energy needs and NG is needed for many chemical processes. Another fact is there are proven reserves of NG in Ukraine that could help with this considerably over the longer term. There is a supply and there is a need and furthermore there is a lot of existing infrastructure, there is also a lot of money to be made. There is a need in Europe that Ukraine could meet and is close by are facts, timelines are up for debate. However the Russian military power must broken first, not merely defeated in Ukraine and driven from the country.

Europe will need energy for a long time to come as well as chemical feed stocks and cannot depend on Russia for a large percentage of it. They will take what they can get for now, but that won't last long. I posted a variety of opinion on the subject by others, some quite pessimistic about the prospects of development. Increased energy efficiency is an obvious answer and the increased heating efficiency heat pumps offer can dramatically reduce energy demand. A variety of solutions will be employed, both short and long term and they include firing up coal plants in Germany and Poland, they will do what they must. It will take awhile to get to a green new grid, but gasoline demand in the EU should drop quite a bit over the next decade. However NG requires pipelines and the only potential source is in Ukraine and this provides an incentive to get rid of the Russians there. The method appears to be by slow steady strangulation and the destruction of their troops and equipment, as they use up all their munitions trying to stay alive and avoid humiliation.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2022)

yeah, we'll just bring our people in.......talk bout reaching


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552467667168239618


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2022)

well look at the pickle your into RA, do you split your force since you can't get reinforments over those bridges, or do you retreat and consolidate....decisions, decisions, the warning has been given



Ukraine warns Kremlin to 'retreat or be annihilated' in Kherson; US pushing deal to free Griner: July 27 recap


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

A threat to the entrance to Crimea would be very serious for the Russians and if the bridge at Kerch were blown it would be a catastrophe for them. Right now they appear to be isolating the forces north and west of the Dnipro and trapping their equipment there, if not the troops too. They are also preventing them from reinforcing Kherson by blowing bridges east of there.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Ukraine’s counteroffensive in Kherson 'gathering momentum'; UK advisor warns of nuclear risk


There is "gathering momentum" in Ukraine's attempts to retake the southern city of Kherson from Russian troops, according to U.K. intelligence.




www.cnbc.com





*Ukraine’s counter-offensive in Kherson ‘gathering momentum’; UK advisor warns of nuclear risk*

There is “gathering momentum” in Ukraine’s attempts to retake the southern city of Kherson from Russian troops, according to U.K. intelligence.

The city, taken early on in the Russian invasion and the most politically significant area occupied by Moscow, is now “virtually cut off” from the other occupied Russian territories, Britain’s Defense Ministry said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

Well, show us what ya got where it counts, on the battlefield, cause Uncle Sam and his customers will want to know if you are just bullshitting.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Russia Has 'Secret Development' to Take Down U.S. HIMARS: Military Expert


"The American system has been hacked. And our secret development will be deployed in all directions," Alexei Leonkov reportedly said on Russian TV.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2022)

if it's said on RA tv, it prolly is BS


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

*Is Putin using gas to break NATO? | Sir Simon Mayall*
20,659 views Jul 27, 2022 "It’s a very clever, very powerful weapon for the Russians to be using in retaliation, because they're not going to confront us militarily." Is Putin using gas as a weapon to break western solidarity? Retired British Army officer Sir Simon Mayall tells Carole Walker on #TimesRadio this is Putin’s latest strategy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Is Putin using gas to break NATO? | Sir Simon Mayall*
> 20,659 views Jul 27, 2022 "It’s a very clever, very powerful weapon for the Russians to be using in retaliation, because they're not going to confront us militarily." Is Putin using gas as a weapon to break western solidarity? Retired British Army officer Sir Simon Mayall tells Carole Walker on #TimesRadio this is Putin’s latest strategy.


and it's prolly not gonna work cause the US is selling NG to the EU to help them......


----------



## printer (Jul 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and it's prolly not gonna work cause the US is selling NG to the EU to help them......


Not enough capacity to get enough there.


----------



## printer (Jul 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well, show us what ya got where it counts, on the battlefield, cause Uncle Sam and his customers will want to know if you are just bullshitting.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


"If only we can get those darn chips from Taiwan."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well, show us what ya got where it counts, on the battlefield, cause Uncle Sam and his customers will want to know if you are just bullshitting.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


man, the russian propaganda just gets funnier all the time...they can't even hit himars with their air defense systems, because the software can't recognize them, but they can hack the entire system now? if they could do that, they would just aim them at themselves by mistake and end the war tomorrow...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and it's prolly not gonna work cause the US is selling NG to the EU to help them......


The EU appears to be sending a lot more weapons lately, as many as they can afford to in some cases. They are scrambling for energy supplies and must look ahead both for the short and long term. When the Russians start losing in Ukraine they will play with the gas valve to Europe, energy is a weapon. It looks like they are gonna get a bloody nose soon, unless they fight well.

The Russians have been throwing munitions away by the boxcar loads per day for six months, mostly destroying cities and plowing fields. We can see the strains on their military and system. HIMARS can allow the collapse of multiple Russian BTGs by attacking their logistics and ammo dumps. If there is a lot of partisan activity, it forces the Russians to reduce the number of logistical points and to store fuel and munitions together, since they have few troops to guard the rear areas, which are vast. Once they break into the Russian rear areas they can roll them up. I dunno how many BTGs the Russians have north and west of the Dnipro, but they or their equipment at least will be cut off and trapped by destroyed bridges. They could eliminate significant Russian forces in this area while continuing to chew the Russians up elsewhere.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2022)

printer said:


> Not enough capacity to get enough there.


I agree, I also see a storage problem too, that would be another area to work on


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

*Is Ukraine about to force Russia to surrender?*
252,567 views Jul 28, 2022 Kyiv Independent journalist, Illia Ponomarenko, tells #TimesRadio the Ukrainian military is preparing to "possibly force the Russian military to surrender" in upcoming counteroffensives.


----------



## printer (Jul 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Is Ukraine about to force Russia to surrender?*
> 252,567 views Jul 28, 2022 Kyiv Independent journalist, Illia Ponomarenko, tells #TimesRadio the Ukrainian military is preparing to "possibly force the Russian military to surrender" in upcoming counteroffensives.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

printer said:


>


And you think I'm an optimist...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

*Ukraine's 'playbook' to defeat Russia | Maj. Gen. Rupert Jones*
39,646 views Jul 28, 2022 "Wars are about people and it's about retaking cities and so it is really significant." Former Joint Force Commander Rupert Jones says retaking the city of Kherson could give the Ukrainians a blueprint to put Putin's forces on the back foot.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Is Putin using gas to break NATO? | Sir Simon Mayall*
> 20,659 views Jul 27, 2022 "It’s a very clever, very powerful weapon for the Russians to be using in retaliation, because they're not going to confront us militarily." Is Putin using gas as a weapon to break western solidarity? Retired British Army officer Sir Simon Mayall tells Carole Walker on #TimesRadio this is Putin’s latest strategy.


but gas is a wmd …


… oh


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> but gas is a wmd …
> 
> 
> … oh


The perils of being in Putin's power. "Courage is the queen of the virtues, for without courage, none of the others are possible to practice", however it is difficult to muster the balls when Vlad is holding them in his hand. Putin sealed Russia's long term fate, Europe cannot allow itself to be in his thrall, getting out from under his control will be painful, but the fight for freedom often is, just ask the Ukrainians.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2022)

*Ukraine's ‘shadow army’ working behind Russian lines to free Kherson - BBC News*
44,689 views Jul 29, 2022 Ukraine's ‘shadow army’ are a network of agents and informers who operate behind Russian lines. They are working alongside Ukraine's military, which is stepping up strikes on the city of Kherson, hinting at a new offensive to recapture the region.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2022)

Worn out artillery has range problems and accuracy issues, ok if you are firing at cities, but not so good if you want to precisely hit enemy troops on the battlefield. From the sheer volume of shells they've been firing and their poor organization and maintenance track record in general, I'd say the Russians could be having trouble with artillery, aside from lack of ammo. Now that Ukraine is on the offensive, they will need the ammo they wasted on cities along with the accuracy they wasted too, troops on the move are harder to hit without drones and accurate artillery and present a much smaller target when dug in. I believe most of the modern guns the Ukrainians are being given come with maintenance plans, spares and support.






*Russian artillery self destruct in #Ukraine !*


----------



## printer (Jul 29, 2022)

*Horrifying footage appears to show Russian captors castrating a Ukrainian prisoner of war*
A horrific video posted online on Thursday appears to show a Ukrainian prisoner of war being castrated by his Russian captors.

While Yahoo News cannot independently verify the authenticity of the video, the footage, which was initially posted on a pro-Russian Telegram page before spreading rapidly on social media, showed what appears to be a Russian soldier or mercenary wearing a distinctive black fringed hat, mutilating a man who appears to be a captured Ukrainian soldier.

The victim in the video wears Ukrainian-style camouflage fatigues and is shown gagged, his hands tied behind his back. He lies helpless on the floor as the man in a Russian uniform, which features a “Z” patch, uses a box cutter to cut off his clothes and then appears to castrate him while shouting degrading insults in Russian. At least two other men who appear to be Russian soldiers can be seen in the video.

While it is unclear when the video was filmed, what appears to be the same man wearing the black fringed hat also appeared in a June broadcast by the Russian state-backed media outlet RT. In that clip, the apparent soldier can be seen carrying a Dragunov sniper rifle as he walks around the Azot chemical plant in the city of Severodonetsk after the Ukrainian withdrawal from the city. In a post that was published on the RIA Novosti Telegram channel, the Russian news agency identified the man as part of the Chechen “Akhmat” battalion of the Russian army.

Russia has captured thousands of soldiers and volunteers in the five months since it launched its invasion of Ukraine on Feb. 24. In mid-May, around 2,500 Ukrainian soldiers surrendered in what was the last stronghold of Mariupol. Many of the fighters who were holed up in the Azovstal steel plant were sent to a former prison colony located 55 miles north of the city. The International Committee of the Red Cross said it had gathered personal information from the soldiers and registered them as prisoners of war as they left the steelworks, so as to ensure that they would be given humane treatment under the Geneva Conventions. The ICRC also told Russia it must be given “immediate access to all POWs in all places where they are held.”

Since the Kremlin launched its invasion of Ukraine, there have been several accusations of war crimes made against Russian soldiers. Vladimir Putin’s government has categorically denied all of them.








Horrifying footage appears to show Russian captors castrating a Ukrainian prisoner of war


A horrific video posted online on Thursday appears to show a Ukrainian prisoner of war being castrated by his Russian captors.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2022)

*Who will run out of ammo first in Ukraine? | Charles Kupchan*
6,495 views Jul 29, 2022 "The Russians don't have a large stockpile of precision guided munitions. So they're going to just launch other kinds of ordnance that are not carefully targeted." Council on Foreign Relations' Charles Kupchan says dwindling stockpiles will encourage Russia to negotiate or commit more war crimes.


----------



## printer (Jul 29, 2022)

*Ukraine Bombs Russian Forces in South, Missiles Hit Near Kyiv*
Ukraine stepped up its counter-attacks against Russian forces in the south while Moscow bombed Kyiv's outskirts for the first time in weeks as Europe's biggest conflict since World War II dragged on with no end in sight.

Fifteen people were injured when missiles hit military installations in Vyshhorod district on the edge of the Ukrainian capital on Thursday, Kyiv regional Governor Oleksiy Kuleba said on Telegram.

Air raid sirens blared as Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy addressed parliament alongside visiting Lithuanian President Gitanas Nauseda, as Ukraine marked its Day of Ukrainian Statehood with a public holiday for the first time on Thursday.

"It doesn't matter with what Russia threatens us; whether it's air-raid sirens or something else, what is important is that we make other countries fall in love with our Ukrainian firmness," Zelenskiy said.

The attack shattered the sense of normalcy that has returned to life in Kyiv since Russian forces abandoned attempts to capture the city in the first weeks of the war, in the face of fierce Ukrainian resistance.

More than 10 Russian missiles also hit the city of Chernihiv about 75 miles northeast of Kyiv, regional Governor Vyacheslav Chausov told Ukrainian TV. Like Kyiv, Chernihiv had not been targeted for weeks.

"This was Russia offering greetings on Ukraine's Day of State Sovereignty," he said, adding there were concerns about a "second phase of ground operations by the enemy."

The North district command of the Ukrainian armed forces said more than 20 missiles had been fired at Chernihiv region bordering Russia from a base in Belarus - Russia's ally.

In the south, Ukraine said its planes struck five Russian strongholds around the city of Kherson and another nearby city, where it is focusing its biggest counter-offensive since Russia's invasion began on Feb. 24.

The Kherson region, which borders Russian-annexed Crimea, fell to Russian forces soon after they began what Moscow calls "a special military operation." Ukraine describes Russia's actions as an imperial-style war of conquest.

Ukraine has used Western-supplied long-range missile systems to badly damage three bridges across the River Dnipro in recent weeks, making it harder for Russia to supply its forces on the western bank.

British intelligence said the strategy was starting to isolate Russian forces in the Kherson region.

"Russia's 49th Army, stationed on the west bank of the Dnipro River, now looks highly vulnerable," it said in an intelligence bulletin.

Kherson city was now virtually cut off from the other territories occupied by Russia.

"Its loss would severely undermine Russia's attempts to paint the occupation as a success," British intelligence said.

Ukraine says it has retaken some small settlements on the region's northern edge in recent weeks as it tries to push Russian forces back.

The Russian defense ministry said its planes had attacked a Ukrainian infantry brigade in the far north of Kherson region and killed more than 130 of its soldiers in the last 24 hours.

Kirill Stremousov, the deputy head of the Russian-appointed military-civilian administration running the Kherson region, has also dismissed Western and Ukrainian assessments of the battlefield situation.

Reuters could not verify the battlefield reports.

RIA reported on Thursday that Russian security services had uncovered a group of Ukrainian agents in Kherson who had been paid to pass on the map coordinates of Russian forces there to Ukraine for targeting with artillery.

Two people in the southern seaside town of Koblevo were blown up by a sea mine while swimming despite a ban, Mykolaiv regional governor Vitaliy Kim said on Telegram.

*Easton Front*
Russia continues to carry out strikes against targets across Ukraine while trying to take control of the entirety of the industrialized Donbas region in the east, comprising the provinces of Donetsk and Luhansk.

Russian forces shelled the town of Bakhmut, which has been cited by Russia as a prime target in its advance through Donetsk, four times, Donetsk regional governor Pavlo Kyrylenko said on Telegram. At least three people were killed and three were injured, he said.

As the fighting rages, international efforts continued to try to reopen Ukrainian ports and allow exports of grain and other commodities.

Allowing safe passage for grain shipments from Ukraine should ease shortages that have left tens of millions of people around the world facing soaring food prices and hunger.

Russia and Ukraine struck a deal last week to unblock grain exports from Black Sea ports, but U.N. aid chief Martin Griffiths said "crucial" details for the safe passage of vessels were still being worked out.

Griffiths was hopeful the first shipment of grain from a Ukrainian Black Sea port could take place as early as Friday.


https://www.newsmax.com/world/globaltalk/ukraine-russia-war/2022/07/28/id/1080855/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2022)

printer said:


> *Horrifying footage appears to show Russian captors castrating a Ukrainian prisoner of war*
> A horrific video posted online on Thursday appears to show a Ukrainian prisoner of war being castrated by his Russian captors.
> 
> While Yahoo News cannot independently verify the authenticity of the video, the footage, which was initially posted on a pro-Russian Telegram page before spreading rapidly on social media, showed what appears to be a Russian soldier or mercenary wearing a distinctive black fringed hat, mutilating a man who appears to be a captured Ukrainian soldier.
> ...


They are creating future terrorists who won't settle for peace, even if the government does. They are ensuring the remnants of their army will be destroyed trying to hang onto Belarus when the time is right. Shit like this makes peace with the Russians impossible, if it is real and like other atrocities, will lead to more artillery and HIMARS. Not many Ukrainians will surrender to Russians and not many Russian will be taken alive, unless to be used to trade with for Ukrainians. At this point it might be best to start putting the fucks out of their misery, destroy them in Ukraine then foment trouble in Belarus, leading to an intervention by Ukraine to support a new government. If Belarus goes, so does Kaliningrad or land access to it at least.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are creating future terrorists who won't settle for peace, even if the government does. They are ensuring the remnants of their army will be destroyed trying to hang onto Belarus when the time is right. Shit like this makes peace with the Russians impossible, if it is real and like other atrocities, will lead to more artillery and HIMARS. Not many Ukrainians will surrender to Russians and not many Russian will be taken alive, unless to be used to trade with for Ukrainians. At this point it might be best to start putting the fucks out of their misery, destroy them in Ukraine then foment trouble in Belarus, leading to an intervention by Ukraine to support a new government. If Belarus goes, so does Kaliningrad or land access to it at least.


i think it would be entirely appropriate to bomb the ever living fuck out of belarus...every airfield, rail line, and russian base or depot should be wiped off of their map. then the Belorussians should be given a one time choice...join us, or join our enemies...
and the guy who did this shit, that keeps appearing in videos? a big bounty on his head dead, a HUGE bounty on his head, alive...then a public trial for war crimes, followed by a televised execution...and ANYONE else they try to turn into some kind of fucked up hero gets the same, hunted down, prosecuted, executed...


----------



## printer (Jul 29, 2022)

*Russians struck Olenivka to cover up the torture and execution of prisoners – General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine*
The General Staff of Ukraine reports that Russia shelled the penal colony in Olenivka, Donetsk Oblast, to cover up the torture and murders of Ukrainian prisoners of war, as well as to accuse the Armed Forces of Ukraine of committing "war crimes."

*Source: *General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, on Facebook

*Details*: According to information provided by the General Staff, Ukraine did not launch either missile or artillery strikes on the Olenivka area.

*Quote: *"The Russian occupiers pursued their criminal goals in order to accuse Ukraine of committing ‘war crimes’, as well as to cover up the torture and executions of prisoners which they carried out there on the orders of the occupation administration and the command of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation in the temporarily occupied territory of Donetsk Oblast.

Therefore, statements about the alleged shelling of civilian infrastructure and the population by the Armed Forces of Ukraine are outright lies and provocations, the responsibility of which is borne by Russia, the aggressor country, the occupier and the sponsor of terrorism."

*Background:* On the morning of 29 July, the Russian media announced the shelling of the penal colony in Olenivka, Donetsk Oblast, where Ukrainian prisoners are being held. Russian propaganda outlets report at least 53 Ukrainian POWs were killed.

Azov Battalion units announced a hunt for all those involved in the mass murder of Ukrainian prisoners of war in Olenivka on 29 July.








Russians struck Olenivka to cover up the torture and execution of prisoners – General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine


UKRAINSKA PRAVDA – FRIDAY, 29 JULY 2022, 13:25




www.pravda.com.ua


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russians struck Olenivka to cover up the torture and execution of prisoners – General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine*
> The General Staff of Ukraine reports that Russia shelled the penal colony in Olenivka, Donetsk Oblast, to cover up the torture and murders of Ukrainian prisoners of war, as well as to accuse the Armed Forces of Ukraine of committing "war crimes."
> 
> *Source: *General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, on Facebook
> ...


oh my motherfucking god, can't we just invade russia and get this fucking shit over with? how long will these animalistic war criminals be allowed to commit atrocities, then insult those they're assaulting? at this point, i seriously would just disolve the russian union, set all 22 provinces up as independent states, and let the Chinese take the ones that butt up to their borders...just to be done with the seat of international political terrorism once and for all...
putin is an amplifier of all the worlds troubles....there are people starving, so he makes more people starve, there are people who won't have enough fuel to keep their jobs going, to keep their power on reliably, so he cuts the flow of fuel, there is a huge problem with the worlds supply chain, so he makes it worse...why the fuck are we putting up with putin? his arsenal of nukes?...his old, outdated, unreliable, soviet era pile of shit nukes? i'm about tired of being scared of that mostly empty threat from a piece of shit windbag.
how many missiles do you think he could launch if we hit russia with a no warning strike? designed to hit every one of their nuclear facilities first? how many of their subs could we sink before they could launch one warhead? i'd like to find out, personally...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2022)

*Ukrainian effort to retake Kherson begins - BBC Newsnight*
84,194 views Jul 29, 2022 Ukrainian forces have begun an operation to retake Kherson; one of the first cities to fall to the Russians after their invasion in February.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

https://www.polygraph.info/a/fact-check-russian-rockets-did-not-hit-military-targets-in-odesa-but-grain-was-nearby/31964269.html

russia should hire trump as their propaganda chief...he needs a job...they need help lying...
seems like a win/win for both of them


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.polygraph.info/a/fact-check-russian-rockets-did-not-hit-military-targets-in-odesa-but-grain-was-nearby/31964269.html
> 
> russia should hire trump as their propaganda chief...he needs a job...they need help lying...
> seems like a win/win for both of them


i think they already did.....new clip from Russian TV calling him "our trump"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552689843607687169


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2022)

don't worry i'm not gonna do the math....sheesh


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552748003152334849


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2022)

i dunno bout 75K, they could be close.....40k dead plus 35k injured? maybe


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552751901317423104


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553054596427300864


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i think they already did.....new clip from Russian TV calling him "our trump"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552689843607687169


can you imagine how fucked Ukraine, the Eu, and the entire world would be right now if trump would have won a second term?....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> can you imagine how fucked Ukraine, the Eu, and the entire world would be right now if trump would have won a second term?....View attachment 5171649


it would defintely turn into a fubar sitrep.........i am so happy the orange avenger did win......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> don't worry i'm not gonna do the math....sheesh
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552748003152334849


280k is only like 160-170 miles...moscow is over 500k from Ukraine's closest border....
don't get me wrong, more distance is better, and would probably make taking out the Kerch bridge a lot easier, which would isolate the russians in Crimea pretty effectively. 
i would just love for putin to be aware that they have something that could reach out and touch the kremlin...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 280k is only like 160-170 miles...moscow is over 500k from Ukraine's closest border....
> don't get me wrong, more distance is better, and would probably make taking out the Kerch bridge a lot easier, which would isolate the russians in Crimea pretty effectively.
> i would just love for putin to be aware that they have something that could reach out and touch the kremlin...


that bridge would be targeted, and that's naval area in Savastopol would be a target too........or i would hope...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i think they already did.....new clip from Russian TV calling him "our trump"


A mistranslation, should have read "chump", not Trump, though he was the chump they were talking about.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it would defintely turn into a fubar sitrep.........i am so happy the orange avenger didn’t win......


fify


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2022)

US-donated HIMARS is the 'perfect' weapon thanks to poor Russian logistics forcing senior commanders in its range, military expert says


The US has sent 12 High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems to Ukraine, and will send four more. They have been hailed as a game-changer.




www.businessinsider.com





*US-donated HIMARS is the 'perfect' weapon thanks to poor Russian logistics forcing senior commanders in its range, military expert says*


Ukraine's fight against Russia now involves HIMARS, a long-range weapons system from the US.
Ukraine says used it to kill a Russian general and destroyed 50 ammunition depots.
A military expert told Insider HIMARS is the "perfect" weapon to exploit Russia's bad war planning.
The long-range weapons the US sent Ukraine are the perfect weapon for this moment in the war because of how it can exploit Russia's poor war planning, a military expert said.

The US sent 12 High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems (HIMARS) — long-range, high-precision rocket launchers that can hit targets 5o miles away — as part of the arsenal Western countries are sending Ukraine to help fight Russia. 

Ukraine had repeatedly said it needed more long-range weapons to fight effectively. Now it has HIMARS — and Ukraine says it's working.

*Russian command more vulnerable*
William Alberque, director of strategy, technology, and arms control at the International Institute for Strategic Studies, told Insider the HIMARS is "exactly the right system at the right time" for Ukraine because of how Russia is fighting.

He said Russia's infantry and armored units are vulnerable as they are extremely dependent on their supply chain, and that Russia's lack of trust in lower-ranked officials to make decisions means it has to bring more senior commanders close to the battle.

"Because of their doctrine, they don't devolve decision-making down to the lowest level as we do in the West," he said.

"Therefore you have to move your command post much closer to the front," he said, with Russia also "moving massive amounts of ammunition, gathering them all together, and moving their command posts closer and closer to the front."

And Ukraine now has the equipment to hit them quickly, accurately, and from a safe distance for its own soldiers.

Ukraine said HIMARS was used to kill a Russian general and destroy 50 ammunition depots.

Alberque said the HIMARS "is unbelievably accurate with no setup time. By the time Russians are even thinking about counter fire, the thing's gone."

Ukraine, he noted, is "hitting these massive ammunition dumps, these massive artillery masses, and the command posts."

The weapons have so far "made such a massive difference" for Ukraine, Alberque said.

"It's that amazing coincidence of Russian tactics and the absolute perfect system designed to destroy those tactics."

Russia's centralized command has previously been credited with leaving its generals vulnerable in Ukraine.

*Russia has no clear defense*
Alberque said it isn't obvious how Russia could respond.

Fixing its logistics to make it less vulnerable wouldn't be possible for Russia, "not even in a six-month job," he said. "Like, that's a five-year job."

He said Russia may figure out how to better intercept HIMARS missiles with existing equipment, but that could actually make it a bigger target.

"It's still not entirely clear that that would be successful, but it would be better," he said.

"On the other hand, massing together really good radars and really good air defense systems are wonderful targets for HIMARS."

Russia, he said, has many long-range weapons itself, but none as accurate as what Ukraine now has from the West: "It's not clear that Russia will be able, in this phase of the war, to adapt. It's a much longer-term issue."
...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 280k is only like 160-170 miles...moscow is over 500k from Ukraine's closest border....
> don't get me wrong, more distance is better, and would probably make taking out the Kerch bridge a lot easier, which would isolate the russians in Crimea pretty effectively.
> i would just love for putin to be aware that they have something that could reach out and touch the kremlin...


Back when I was dealing with all the new hormones, I imprinted on the Ferrari 365 GTB.

That is why I can tell you from memory that 280 km is 174 miles.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Back when I was dealing with all the new hormones, I imprinted on the Ferrari 365 GTB.
> 
> That is why I can tell you from memory that 280 km is 174 miles.


not quite half the distance it needs to go...or rather, that i wish it would go.


----------



## ANC (Jul 30, 2022)

The main benefit of the Himars is the disruption of supplies...
With the speed a supply truck can move, you need to be within 30km to do 3 trips per day. This is the amount you need to stay supplied.
With Himars with entry-level M142 rockets, they have a range of 80km so this means supply depots and command bunkers now need to move to 90km away, and front line guys getting 1/3rd of the needed supplies per day.


----------



## printer (Jul 30, 2022)

*Russia suspends gas supplies to Latvia*
Russian energy giant Gazprom Saturday suspended gas supplies to Latvia following tensions between Moscow and the West over the conflict in Ukraine and sweeping European and US sanctions against Russia. 

The declaration came a day after Moscow and Kyiv accused each other of bombing a jail holding Ukrainian prisoners of war in Russian-held territory, with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky saying more than 50 were killed and calling the attack a war crime.

"Today, Gazprom suspended its gas supplies to Latvia... due to violations of the conditions" of purchase, the company said on Telegram.

Gazprom drastically cut gas deliveries to Europe via the Nord Stream pipeline on Wednesday to about 20 percent of its capacity.

The Russian state-run company had earlier announced it would choke supply to 33 million cubic metres a day -- half the amount it has been delivering since service resumed last week after 10 days of maintenance work.

EU states have accused Russia of squeezing supplies in retaliation for Western sanctions over Moscow's intervention in Ukraine.

Gazprom cited the halted operation of one of the last two operating turbines for the pipeline due to the "technical condition of the engine".

Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov has blamed EU sanctions for the limited supply.

"Technical pumping capacities are down, more restricted. Why? Because the process of maintaining technical devices is made extremely difficult by the sanctions adopted by Europe," Peskov said.

"Gazprom was and remains a reliable guarantor of its obligations... but it can't guarantee the pumping of gas if the imported devices cannot be maintained because of European sanctions," he said.

The European Union this week agreed a plan to reduce gas consumption in solidarity with Germany, where the Nord Stream pipeline runs to, warning of Russian "blackmail".

Russia's defence ministry on Friday accused Ukraine of striking a prison in Russian-held territory with US-supplied long-range missiles, in an "egregious provocation" designed to stop captured soldiers from surrendering.

It said the dead included Ukrainian forces who had surrendered after weeks of fighting off Russia's brutal bombardment of the sprawling Azovstal steelworks in the port city of Mariupol.

Zelensky laid the blame squarely on Russia.

"This was a deliberate Russian war crime, a deliberate mass murder of Ukrainian prisoners of war," Zelensky said in his daily address to the nation late Friday. "Over 50 are dead."

Zelensky said an agreement for the Azovstal fighters to lay down their arms, brokered by the United Nations and the International Committee of the Red Cross, included guarantees for their health and safety and called on those two organisations to intervene, as guarantors.

Zelensky also urged the international community, especially the United States, to have Russia officially declared as a state sponsor of terrorism.

"A decision is needed, needed right now," he said.

In a sign of Washington's continued support of Kyiv, US Secretary of State Antony Blinken spoke to his Russian counterpart Sergei Lavrov for the first time since the beginning of the conflict Friday, urging Moscow against annexing any more Ukrainian territory occupied by Russian forces.

*US warning*
"It was very important that the Russians hear directly from us that that will not be accepted -- and not only will it not be accepted, it will result in additional significant costs being imposed upon Russia if it follows through," Blinken told reporters in Washington.

Zelensky on Friday visited a port in southern Ukraine to oversee a ship being loaded with grain for export under a UN-backed plan aimed at getting millions of tonnes of Ukrainian grain stranded by Russia's naval blockade to world markets.

In a separate development, S&P Global Ratings on Friday cut Ukraine's long-term debt grade by three notches, saying a recently announced plan to defer payments means a default is "a virtual certainty".

A group of Western countries last week gave their green light to Kyiv's request to postpone interest payments on its debt and called on other creditors to do so as well.








Russia suspends gas supplies to Latvia


Russian energy giant Gazprom Saturday suspended gas supplies to Latvia following tensions between Moscow and the West over the conflict in Ukraine and sweeping European and US sanctions against Russia.…




www.france24.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia suspends gas supplies to Latvia*
> Russian energy giant Gazprom Saturday suspended gas supplies to Latvia following tensions between Moscow and the West over the conflict in Ukraine and sweeping European and US sanctions against Russia.
> 
> The declaration came a day after Moscow and Kyiv accused each other of bombing a jail holding Ukrainian prisoners of war in Russian-held territory, with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky saying more than 50 were killed and calling the attack a war crime.
> ...


this is just going to drag on and on till we finally have to go in there and stomp russia's ass...why waste any more time about it?


----------



## printer (Jul 30, 2022)

*Can Europe keep the heating on this winter amid Russian gas crunch?*
While Europe scorches in the heatwave, some of its leaders are securing new gas suppliers to try to ensure the heating stays on this winter as the war in Ukraine forces the continent to confront its dependence on Russian gas. But analysts warn that new gas sources will not solve the problem – meaning Europeans will have no choice but to cut their energy consumption. 









Can Europe keep the heating on this winter amid Russian gas crunch?


While Europe scorches in the heatwave, some of its leaders are securing new gas suppliers to try to ensure the heating stays on this winter as the war in Ukraine forces the continent to confront its…




www.france24.com


----------



## printer (Jul 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is just going to drag on and on till we finally have to go in there and stomp russia's ass...why waste any more time about it?


Nukes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

They might leave the pontoon bridge for when the Russians try to escape over it, then they will hit them when they are concentrated around the area.






*BIG TROUBLE FOR PUTIN: A WHOLE RUSSIAN ARMY IS CUT OFF IN SOUTHERN UKRAINE || 2022*


----------



## ANC (Jul 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is just going to drag on and on till we finally have to go in there and stomp russia's ass...why waste any more time about it?


kinda like you went to open the oil taps in Iraq I guess.
America will once again be the villain and the hero at the same time


----------



## ANC (Jul 30, 2022)

printer said:


> Nukes.


you can only fire so many of them before you trigger nuclear winter, which will be the end of all advanced life on earth.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

printer said:


> Nukes.


nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes.....
i'm about fucking tired of that word, and the people who use it as an excuse to allow a murderous tyrant to run rampant...he is going to HAVE to be dealt with sooner or later, the later it is, the more chance he has of consolidating any advantages, of making preparations to escape, of setting up more defenses...and he'll still have the same fucking amount of NUKES when we finally do what HAS to be done


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

ANC said:


> kinda like you went to open the oil taps in Iraq I guess.
> America will once again be the villain and the hero at the same time


some one has to be, or we all die sitting still waiting


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

ANC said:


> you can only fire so many of them before you trigger nuclear winter, which will be the end of all advanced life on earth.


It has been determined that nuclear winter with current arsenals is not likely, however nobody wants to find out! Nukes are a very bad idea for anybody to be considering. The plan is to garrote Putin slowly in Ukraine where he stuck his neck out, no sudden moves to spook him into leaving or nuking, just bleed the fucker white until he collapses and dies.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

ANC said:


> you can only fire so many of them before you trigger nuclear winter, which will be the end of all advanced life on earth.


No, look at the new research, the whole nuclear winter thing is VASTLY over inflated, not nearly the threat they thought it was...The largest yield nuke ever was 58 megatons, but that was far larger than most devices. Most warheads will carry no more than 20 megaton devices. Mt St helens was a 26 megaton equivalent blast. The damage from that was pretty minimal, Mount Pinatubo was equivalent to 70 megatons, again, no winter, not even a "nuclear fall".....
You'll still have millions of deaths, trillions in property damage, but no "end of all life" scenarios...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

Europe might have a cold dark winter, but I doubt it, cooler than usual as thermostats are turned down and people do their bit. However by spring Russia should be pretty well fucked with all that western infrastructure they bought with oil money breaking down for lack of spares. Unemployment and poverty should increase and inflation should be worse than in the west. Even their own refining and gas infrastructure will breakdown without spare parts and outside support, like that turbine pump Canada fixed for them and had to give back because Europe needed the gas, for now.






*Buy nothing but food: Russians deny themselves everything amid poverty*
37,169 views Jul 30, 2022 With the beginning of Russia's full-scale invasion of Ukraine, the financial situation of the Russians has significantly worsened. About 21 million people have fallen below the poverty line since the beginning of 2022. As a result, the Russians steal and engage in other crimes while the Kremlin spends billions of rubles daily on its imperial ambitions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

If the Russians concentrate 25,000 troops in the south, they had better not have them north of the Dnipro, or they could end up trapped and cut off there. This might be a move to suck in and trap many of their forces on the wrong side of the river, we will see. If they pulled something like that off, the Russians stripped 15,000 of those forces from the east and they could attack there too. Trapping their equipment might be easier than trapping the troops, many can swim!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Update from Ukraine | The Big Battle for South is Coming*


----------



## ANC (Jul 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> No, look at the new research, the whole nuclear winter thing is VASTLY over inflated, not nearly the threat they thought it was...The largest yield nuke ever was 58 megatons, but that was far larger than most devices. Most warheads will carry no more than 20 megaton devices. Mt St helens was a 26 megaton equivalent blast. The damage from that was pretty minimal, Mount Pinatubo was equivalent to 70 megatons, again, no winter, not even a "nuclear fall".....
> You'll still have millions of deaths, trillions in property damage, but no "end of all life" scenarios...


 That being said, Europe in places is very densely packed, it will certainly change the face of the modern world if we even have a minor nuclear war.

I'm saying that as someone who stays in one of the few places nobody finds enough of a threat to point a nuke at..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

Russia is losing, hurting badly and lashing out at their tormentors. Nuclear war is suicide for them, certain extermination and using them on Ukraine would have dire consequences, that would make the current state of affairs a picnic for Russia by comparison to what would happen to them with no nukes required.

Vlad got his cock caught in the meat grinder and is howling and dancing, while Joe slowly and patiently cranks the handle and smiles at Vlad in his agony...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Twitter says Russian embassy tweet calling for a 'humiliating death' of Ukrainian POWs violates hate speech rules


The Russian embassy in the UK tweeted that Ukrainian POWs "deserve a humiliating death" on the day shelling killed more than 50, say reports.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## printer (Jul 30, 2022)

ANC said:


> you can only fire so many of them before you trigger nuclear winter, which will be the end of all advanced life on earth.


And if Putin is going down, will he take us with him? How big a nuke is he allowed to set off?


----------



## printer (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Europe might have a cold dark winter, but I doubt it, cooler than usual as thermostats are turned down and people do their bit. However by spring Russia should be pretty well fucked with all that western infrastructure they bought with oil money breaking down for lack of spares. Unemployment and poverty should increase and inflation should be worse than in the west. Even their own refining and gas infrastructure will breakdown without spare parts and outside support, like that turbine pump Canada fixed for them and had to give back because Europe needed the gas, for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Russians have sacrificed throughout history. With enough propaganda it will be The West's fault.


----------



## printer (Jul 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> No, look at the new research, the whole nuclear winter thing is VASTLY over inflated, not nearly the threat they thought it was...The largest yield nuke ever was 58 megatons, but that was far larger than most devices. Most warheads will carry no more than 20 megaton devices. Mt St helens was a 26 megaton equivalent blast. The damage from that was pretty minimal, Mount Pinatubo was equivalent to 70 megatons, again, no winter, not even a "nuclear fall".....
> You'll still have millions of deaths, trillions in property damage, but no "end of all life" scenarios...


A blast is of little consequence (well, some in the vicinity might debate that) it is the radiation left over that is of concern. That and tit for tat.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> No, look at the new research, the whole nuclear winter thing is VASTLY over inflated, not nearly the threat they thought it was...The largest yield nuke ever was 58 megatons, but that was far larger than most devices. Most warheads will carry no more than 20 megaton devices. Mt St helens was a 26 megaton equivalent blast. The damage from that was pretty minimal, Mount Pinatubo was equivalent to 70 megatons, again, no winter, not even a "nuclear fall".....
> You'll still have millions of deaths, trillions in property damage, but no "end of all life" scenarios...


I lived in Idaho the year Pinatubo went off. 

We didn't HAVE a summer that year. Cold AF.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

printer said:


> Russians have sacrificed throughout history. With enough propaganda it will be The West's fault.


It will be interesting, the people from the remote areas won't notice much at all, except for all the dead soldiers from there. The people in the cities might be a different matter, as far as enduring hardship goes, ever since 2000 they've enjoyed a rising quality of life as western goods poured in, paid for by oil and gas sales. Social programs and pensions increased, but not education, as Vlad appealed to his older base. He kept the con going with the oligarchs in tow, while spouting good old fashioned Russian imperialism and ethnic supremacy, using religion and white nationalism to the hilt, like a good fascist should.


----------



## printer (Jul 30, 2022)

*The UN wants to investigate the death of Ukrainian prisoners in the detention center*
The United Nations (UN) has proposed to investigate the shelling of the pre-trial detention center in Yelenovka (DNR), in which captured Ukrainian nationalists were killed. Farhan Haq, Deputy Spokesman for the UN Secretary General, announced this.

“In connection with the recent tragedy in the prison in Yelenovka, we are ready to send a group of experts capable of conducting an investigation with the permission of the parties,” Farhan Haq said. The comment is published by RIA Novosti.

Ukraine hit the pre-trial detention center in Yelenovka with American HIMARS MLRS, where there were prisoners of the Azov battalion (recognized as an extremist organization and banned in the Russian Federation), Dni.ru reports with reference to the Russian Defense Ministry. There were 193 Ukrainians in the isolation ward, 50 people died , 73 more were injured. The reason was that the Ukrainian militants began to testify , according to the head of the DPR Denis Pushilin. The Armed Forces of Ukraine purposefully fired at a colony in the DPR in order to kill captured nationalists, RAPSI quotes Marina Akhmedova, member of the Presidential Council for the Development of Civil Society and Human Rights (HRC). The special operation of the Russian Federation in Ukraine has been taking place since February 24. Russia had to take such measures to liberate Donbass, said Russian President Vladimir Putin.








В ООН хотят расследовать гибель украинских пленных в изоляторе


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





Seems the Russians have information the rest of us do not have yet, Western media does not seem to have information of the UN's investigation.


----------



## printer (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It will be interesting, the people from the remote areas won't notice much at all, except for all the dead soldiers from there. The people in the cities might be a different matter, as far as enduring hardship goes, ever since 2000 they've enjoyed a rising quality of life as western goods poured in, paid for by oil and gas sales. Social programs and pensions increased, but not education, as Vlad appealed to his older base. He kept the con going with the oligarchs in tow, while spouting good old fashioned Russian imperialism and ethnic supremacy, using religion and white nationalism to the hilt, like a good fascist should.


They may not like it but I doubt we will see people protesting in the streets.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I lived in Idaho the year Pinatubo went off.
> 
> We didn't HAVE a summer that year. Cold AF.


1 year....not 10, or 5...1 year...about the worst we have the ability to do to ourselves would be a 4 or 5 year dust cloud...it would probably do the world some good, actually, cool it off, let some of the glaciers refreeze a little, maybe even let some of the ozone layer repair itself...
yeah, i know that it's still bad, and i don't want entire cities of people to be killed, but how long can the world allow that little dictatorial fuck to hold us all hostage with his fucking bombs? i think it's been just about long enough, one way or the other


----------



## printer (Jul 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 1 year....not 10, or 5...1 year...about the worst we have the ability to do to ourselves would be a 4 or 5 year dust cloud...it would probably do the world some good, actually, cool it off, let some of the glaciers refreeze a little, maybe even let some of the ozone layer repair itself...
> yeah, i know that it's still bad, and i don't want entire cities of people to be killed, but how long can the world allow that little dictatorial fuck to hold us all hostage with his fucking bombs? i think it's been just about long enough, one way or the other


He can't live forever. He will be gone with the effects hanging around.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes nukes.....
> i'm about fucking tired of that word, and the people who use it as an excuse to allow a murderous tyrant to run rampant...he is going to HAVE to be dealt with sooner or later, the later it is, the more chance he has of consolidating any advantages, of making preparations to escape, of setting up more defenses...and he'll still have the same fucking amount of NUKES when we finally do what HAS to be done


first use MUST be theirs. 

The Republic is simply not up to a major war. Agent Orange saw to that. 

Once top people are indicted, that balance changes. Enough? no idea.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *It has been determined *that nuclear winter with current arsenals is not likely, however nobody wants to find out! Nukes are a very bad idea for anybody to be considering. The plan is to garrote Putin slowly in Ukraine where he stuck his neck out, no sudden moves to spook him into leaving or nuking, just bleed the fucker white until he collapses and dies.


can you show me?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> can you show me?


There was some recent research done on it, in light of the drastic reduction of nuclear arsenals after the cold war. I recently read and article by a guy who promoted the idea back in the day. Atmospheric radiation and fallout would be my big concern, nobody will waste nukes on non nuclear targets or countries, especially the Russians and Uncle Sam will go after their nukes first and subs will destroy their cities down to 100K after the first strike on their nukes, if required. I think Uncle Sam should develop a non nuclear precision first strike capability against Russian nuclear assets, just in case, using stealth cruse missiles and such. I think we have the technology to do it these days and could take them out with conventional weapons, as an act of desperation.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> fify


Ty


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 1 year....not 10, or 5...1 year...about the worst we have the ability to do to ourselves would be a 4 or 5 year dust cloud...it would probably do the world some good, actually, cool it off, let some of the glaciers refreeze a little, maybe even let some of the ozone layer repair itself...
> yeah, i know that it's still bad, and i don't want entire cities of people to be killed, but how long can the world allow that little dictatorial fuck to hold us all hostage with his fucking bombs? i think it's been just about long enough, one way or the other


One Pinatubo did did that. Let's not learn to love the bomb.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 1 year....not 10, or 5...1 year...about the worst we have the ability to do to ourselves would be a 4 or 5 year dust cloud...it would probably do the world some good, actually, cool it off, let some of the glaciers refreeze a little, maybe even let some of the ozone layer repair itself...
> yeah, i know that it's still bad, and i don't want entire cities of people to be killed, but how long can the world allow that little dictatorial fuck to hold us all hostage with his fucking bombs? i think it's been just about long enough, one way or the other


WTF!!! Sorry Rodger, but seriously WTF!!! If the guy decides to use nukes then that’s on him and until those nukes hit a NATO partner the nukes should stay parked IMO. If he does do it on Ukraine soil then his government will not survive, what little support he had will be gone. But I for one hope the fuck it’s not ever a decision that needs to be made, mostly for my future grandkids, if I ever fucking get any .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> can you show me?


Apparently it is still a distinct possibility, from the article I read from a fellow promoting it years ago, I got the impression the risks had diminished along with the arsenals. Nuclear war is a bad idea and as I said before, a Hail Mary conventional precision strike on their nukes could reduce the risks considerably. These fuckers might go nuts yet and would have to be dealt with. You might not get them all, but reducing them by 90% would avoid nuclear winter, or lessen it's severity, we must deal with this shit the best way we can. During the cold war the plan was to nuke the shit out of the Russians as they invaded, now the idea is we can easily lick them conventionally, the same idea might be true for nukes.



https://www.researchgate.net/publication/228363153_Nuclear_winter_revisited_with_a_modern_climate_model_and_current_nuclear_arsenals_Still_catastrophic_consequences


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> can you show me?


I looked into nuclear winter a bit and this is from 6 years ago, however recent modeling with better computers and modeling have reinforced the theory of nuclear winter. It also illustrates the need a conventional stealth cruise missile response to imminent nuclear threats. We must have more options than MAD for facing multiple potential adversaries with different capabilities.






*Nuclear Winter | Retro Report | The New York Times*
409,666 views Apr 11, 2016 Carl Sagan and other Cold War scientists once feared that a nuclear war could plunge the world into a deadly ice age. Three decades later, does this theory still resonate?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I looked into nuclear winter a bit and this is from 6 years ago, however recent modeling with better computers and modeling have reinforced the theory of nuclear winter. It also illustrates the need a conventional stealth cruise missile response to imminent nuclear threats. We must have more options than MAD for facing multiple potential adversaries with different capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, so i was a little out of date...I'd still like to finish this shit once and for all. The goal seems to be to cripple russia financially and militarily so they can't attack anyone else...But the thing is, they'll immediately start rebuilding their army, and they'll remember being humiliated. Now, they'll start checking that shit gets done. They'll change their command structure and try to build a cadre of NCO equivalent ranks to control groups in the field better. They'll stockpile sensitive spare parts, build up their supply of precision munitions,
work on their distribution system...
and then they'll attack Ukraine again, or they'll just subsume Belorussia, or they'll be really fucking insane and attack a NATO country...
and we'll right back here...not daring to stop them again, because of the fucking aged, decrepit, soviet era piece of shit nukes...
we'll be the leader of russia's hostage...how long till they want to expand past the nato countries blocking them? will we finally have the fucking balls to stand up to him then? or will we let him march through Romania to get to Serbia? and then let them steal another country...because he has nukes?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There was some recent research done on it, in light of the drastic reduction of nuclear arsenals after the cold war. I recently read and article by a guy who promoted the idea back in the day. Atmospheric radiation and fallout would be my big concern, nobody will waste nukes on non nuclear targets or countries, especially the Russians and Uncle Sam will go after their nukes first and subs will destroy their cities down to 100K after the first strike on their nukes, if required. I think Uncle Sam should develop a non nuclear precision first strike capability against Russian nuclear assets, just in case, using stealth cruse missiles and such. I think we have the technology to do it these days and could take them out with conventional weapons, as an act of desperation.


I’d like a link if you have it handy.

I remember nuclear winter being a hot topic when I started grad school. One notably socially-conscious professor recommended a book that suggested nuclear winter would be an extinction-level event. I found this hard to swallow from my assumption that our arsenals (these were the peak years, Reagtime. Both arsenals were near max for total deliverable yield. Scary paper:





__





Loading…






www.science.org





(edit) the paper informing the vid you posted; thanks (/edit)

I never deepened my search, so I don’t know.
I do know that comparing megatons is a poor measure of the real issue: the mass quanity and chemical nature of tiny particles ejected or condensing in[to] the stratosphere beyond the cleaning power of weather.

I believe that volcanoes are much more efficient at loading the stratosphere. Take Pinatubo, estimated to be 70 Mt. The kicker is that it injected twenty million tons of sulfur dioxide into the stratosphere. Sulfur compounds are much more active per mass unit than nuclear cloud injecta appear to be.

I cannot find a reference for global cooling by nuclear weapons. The largest airblast Tsar Bomba yielded est. 50 megatons energy, more than half a Pinatubo, which dumped enough to cause global cooling of 0.5 degrees Celsius. 

Warming/cooling degrees are “bigger” than weather degrees. 

Global warming since 1975 has been less than 1 degree C, and we are witnessing frank global effects that will get much worse even if we all stopped generating any greenhouse gas waste products at all. 
With us requiring enough energy to keep billions alive at a low standard of living, that will make the coming spot of bother worse than much worse.

The fact that we have such a weak response to the warning cry to stop emitting and hunker down for a century of untold misery -
that places a number on the political power of the fossil fuel producing corporations. 

So even though I do not think nuclear winter is gonna be near as bad as scary paper suggests. We are in for it from another bearing. 





__





World of Change: Global Temperatures


The average global temperature has increased by a little more than 1° Celsius (2° Fahrenheit) since 1880. Two-thirds of the warming has occurred since 1975.




earthobservatory.nasa.gov


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Ok, so i was a little out of date...I'd still like to finish this shit once and for all. The goal seems to be to cripple russia financially and militarily so they can't attack anyone else...But the thing is, they'll immediately start rebuilding their army, and they'll remember being humiliated. Now, they'll start checking that shit gets done. They'll change their command structure and try to build a cadre of NCO equivalent ranks to control groups in the field better. They'll stockpile sensitive spare parts, build up their supply of precision munitions,
> work on their distribution system...
> and then they'll attack Ukraine again, or they'll just subsume Belorussia, or they'll be really fucking insane and attack a NATO country...
> and we'll right back here...not daring to stop them again, because of the fucking aged, decrepit, soviet era piece of shit nukes...
> we'll be the leader of russia's hostage...how long till they want to expand past the nato countries blocking them? will we finally have the fucking balls to stand up to him then? or will we let him march through Romania to get to Serbia? and then let them steal another country...because he has nukes?


Not if they are driven from Ukraine enough and the resources are developed, make Ukraine rich and they will make the Russians miserable for decades. The best defense for Ukraine is to cause trouble in Belarus, then go for Crimea when the Russians scramble to go the long way around. Keep lighting fires inside and outside his empire seek to break up Russia in the east, keep them weak, like they did to Ukraine in a thousand different ways with several different intelligence agencies. It is probably hard to keep the Poles on a leash to stop them from causing internal shit in Belarus, I think they are equipping the rebels fighting in Ukraine, they were very well equipped. The best defense against Vlad and any assholes who follow him is a good offense, keep the fuckers busy at a time and place of your choosing, be very aggressive, but smart about it too. Vlad the spymaster opened a real clandestine can of worms in his own backyard with the CIA drooling at the possibilities for recruitment and causing Vlad all sorts of grief, ditto for the Brits and others, they have many enemies and earned every one of them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’d like a link if you have it handy.


Here is the most recent credible research, doesn't look peer reviewed, just announced publicly. I'd go for some peer debate on it on the relevant sites and expert consensus. But I'll take their word for it and hope the Russians do too! Winter would be bad for what was left of them in Russia, but the glass that was Moscow should be still warm for awhile.





__





How Nuclear War Would Affect Earth Today







www.lsu.edu


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I looked into nuclear winter a bit and this is from 6 years ago, however recent modeling with better computers and modeling have reinforced the theory of nuclear winter. It also illustrates the need a conventional stealth cruise missile response to imminent nuclear threats. We must have more options than MAD for facing multiple potential adversaries with different capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those numbers look damned high to me.
But I didn’t even sleep at a Holiday Inn Express.

So, accepting that my error bars exceed the assigned values, my gut call is maybe two degrees C in a full War Games strategic war scenario. 
This would likely disappear into the noise floor of death, disease, poverty caused by more immediate bomb effects if we go the full LeMay and wipe out metropolitan areas. ymmvbamf

“your mileage may vary by a metric fuckton”

(addendum) A problem is that we have no experimental data on how much soot a nuclear release of x megatons will loft sbove the weather. Also, the computer simulations are necessarily burdened with SWAGs, “scientific wild-ass guesses”. The article





__





Ecowar, Carl Zimmer


Discover, January 31, 1992 Link Even before the Kuwaiti oil fields began burning, researchers warned that we humans, busy with war, were about to play dice...



carlzimmer.com





contains a couple. Happy easter, O gentle reader.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

The atrocities the Russians are committing have a big impact in eastern Europe, not just Ukraine, but among former Soviet states as well and among western allies who supply arms and those arms are gonna include warplanes and longer range HIMARS rockets. It makes it hard for the Germans to deal with the Devil and be under the control of yet another fascist dictator who is telling them what to do. The Poles especially are taking a dim fucking view of Russia and Germans doing business, having been caught between the two before. One reason they ordered 500 HIMARS from Uncle Sam, a number that raised eyebrows.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*A growing list of Russian atrocities and war crimes in Ukraine | World News – TVP World*
5,845 views Jul 30, 2022 The list of Russian atrocities and war crimes keeps getting longer day by day, US Army’s Camp Kościuszko established in western Poland, Russia cuts off another country from its natural gas supply. This and much more are in the Saturday edition of World News.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Those numbers look damned high to me.
> But I didn’t even sleep at a Holiday Inn Express.
> 
> So, accepting that my error bars exceed the assigned values, my gut call is maybe two degrees C in a full War Games strategic war scenario.
> ...


Best not to test the models IMHO! I'll watch the debate from the sidelines and let the experts rip each other new assholes, science can be a blood sport at times!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Best not to test the models IMHO! I'll watch the debate from the sidelines and let the experts rip each other new assholes, science can be a blood sport at times!


I came to a similar conclusion. Sit lecture but 
skip the lab.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I came to a similar conclusion. Sit lecture but
> skip the lab.


Down in the weeds is for the experts, we dilatants just see what they come up with while down there.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Down in the weeds is for the experts, we dilatants just see what they come up with while down there.


Im more of a dilatory. btw dilettantes


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

China is not working with the West on this one. This complicates things imo









Russian oil exports to China via 'dark' ship-to-ship transfers surge


Ships are increasingly loading up on Russian oil, turning off their signals and transferring their cargoes to other vessels bound for Asia.



markets.businessinsider.com


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Ok, so i was a little out of date...I'd still like to finish this shit once and for all. The goal seems to be to cripple russia financially and militarily so they can't attack anyone else...But the thing is, they'll immediately start rebuilding their army, and they'll remember being humiliated. Now, they'll start checking that shit gets done. They'll change their command structure and try to build a cadre of NCO equivalent ranks to control groups in the field better. They'll stockpile sensitive spare parts, build up their supply of precision munitions,
> work on their distribution system...
> and then they'll attack Ukraine again, or they'll just subsume Belorussia, or they'll be really fucking insane and attack a NATO country...
> and we'll right back here...not daring to stop them again, because of the fucking aged, decrepit, soviet era piece of shit nukes...
> we'll be the leader of russia's hostage...how long till they want to expand past the nato countries blocking them? will we finally have the fucking balls to stand up to him then? or will we let him march through Romania to get to Serbia? and then let them steal another country...because he has nukes?


Sure they could. But who wants a one world government? Of any political persuasion.
Russians are people. Why do you want to kill millions perhaps billions of people and wildlife? Your a crazy man.
Be wonderful if nobody had nukes wouldn't it?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 31, 2022)

I haven't been following but not much seems to of changed.


----------



## ANC (Jul 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Apparently it is still a distinct possibility, from the article I read from a fellow promoting it years ago, I got the impression the risks had diminished along with the arsenals. Nuclear war is a bad idea and as I said before, a Hail Mary conventional precision strike on their nukes could reduce the risks considerably. These fuckers might go nuts yet and would have to be dealt with. You might not get them all, but reducing them by 90% would avoid nuclear winter, or lessen it's severity, we must deal with this shit the best way we can. During the cold war the plan was to nuke the shit out of the Russians as they invaded, now the idea is we can easily lick them conventionally, the same idea might be true for nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.researchgate.net/publication/228363153_Nuclear_winter_revisited_with_a_modern_climate_model_and_current_nuclear_arsenals_Still_catastrophic_consequences


Their nukes are distributed over one of the biggest land masses on earth as well as on nuclear submarines.
Some on automatic doomsday mode.

Things have the potential to get really ugly really fast if you don't happen to take most of the command structure out within the first few hits. And even then it might not be the end...

In my deepest heart, I also want to call Russia's bluff, But I'm a middle-aged sickly guy who will never get called up for duty. 
Besides, the dumbarses in charge of our country would probably back Brics


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

ANC said:


> Their nukes are distributed over one of the biggest land masses on earth as well as on nuclear submarines.
> Some on automatic doomsday mode.
> 
> Things have the potential to get really ugly really fast if you don't happen to take most of the command structure out within the first few hits. And even then it might not be the end...
> ...


I have never heard of automatic doomdsay mode. I cannot imagine the arms treaties left that available. Link?


----------



## ANC (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I have never heard of automatic doomdsay mode. I cannot imagine the arms treaties left that available. Link?







__





Dead Hand - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







*System concept*
"Perimeter" appeared as an alternative system for all units armed with nuclear weapons. It was meant to be a backup communication system, in case the key components of the "Kazbek" command system and the link to the Strategic Missile Forces are destroyed by a decapitation first strike.

To ensure its functionality the system was designed to be fully automatic, with the ability[7] to decide an adequate retaliatory strike on its own with no (or minimal) human involvement in the event of an all-out attack.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

ANC said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

__





Vladimir Putin targets US in new Russian navy doctrine, warns of using hypersonic weapons | Fox News


Russian President Vladimir Putin touted that Russian naval vessels would soon be equipped with hypersonic weapons on Sunday, and targeted the U.S. with a new navy doctrine.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> China is not working with the West on this one. This complicates things imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i really don't think China has ever "worked with the west" on anything they didn't see a distinct advantage for themselves in.
they're opportunists, all the way down to their cultural roots, and don't understand the concept of staying loyal to an ally..
and i'm not trying to be insulting, i think that is a real cultural difference, they developed their society differently than ours, in a different situation, and to try to judge their actions by our values is not going to give you any real, useful information. You have to try to understand their worldview, which is difficult if you have little experience of them.
in America, individuals make achievements, in China, the team that individual is on made the achievements.
China is much more structured than America...a floor worker in a Chinese factory would never speak to the owner of the business if he passed by, or even a general manager, without going through their direct supervisor.
Chinese people are usually much more roundabout in their way of trying to make a point, and can easily be misunderstood by their American counterparts, who are used to much more direct communication.
Americans are used to freedom of speech, where they can say pretty much anything that isn't a direct threat to another person with no penalties, while Chinese are raised in a society of censorship, where a small slip of the tongue can have costly consequences, so they're a lot more introspective about what they say, before they say it.
losing your cool in China and yelling at someone, even a subordinate, is a sign of weakness, and a loss of face...where as in America, it's just something you do when someone pisses you off, then you go give them an insincere apology, and everyone is all better....

so to expect them to be good, reliable allies by American standards is just never going to happen, being a good ally by our standards makes them willing pawns to an outside power, by their standards...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure...lets just sit on our hands while he makes his shitty army less shitty...he won't ever learn, he won't ever correct past errors, they'll stay the same incompetent fools they became during a period of peace...
we better fucking hope they stay the same fucking fools...we don't have the fucking balls to face him directly, and it appears we never will


----------



## printer (Jul 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, he is looking for a no holds bar fight is he?


----------



## ANC (Jul 31, 2022)

printer said:


> Oh, he is looking for a no holds bar fight is he?


----------



## printer (Jul 31, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Might even be hot and spicy.


----------



## printer (Jul 31, 2022)

*Drone strike on Russian fleet halts Crimea festival; agribusiness owner dies in possible targeted attack: Ukraine updates*
A drone attack at the headquarters of Russia's Black Sea Fleet wounded six people and shut down a festival marking Navy Day in the Crimean peninsula city of Sevastopol, the mayor said Sunday.

"There were no fatalities, six people were injured, two in moderate condition, the rest are in stable condition," Mayor Mikhail Razvozhaev said on social media.

The Black Sea Fleet’s press service said the drone appeared to be homemade and described the explosive device as “low-power." Crimean authorities raised the terrorism threat level for the region to “yellow,” the second-highest tier.

Sevastopol is about 100 miles south of the Ukrainian mainland and has been under Russian control since 2014, when the Kremlin illegally annexed Crimea. Russian forces also control much of the mainland coast area along the Black Sea. There was no immediate information on where the drone came from.

Ukraine President Volodymyr Zelenskyy has vowed to take Crimea back from Russia. His top aide said the drone strike was a reflection of Russia's weak air defenses.

“Did the occupiers admit the helplessness of their air defense system? Or their helplessness in front of the Crimean partisans?" Oleksiy Arestovich said on Telegram.

*Wealthy businessman killed in what Ukrainian official calls targeted attack*
One of Ukraine’s wealthiest men and his wife were killed in their Mykolaiv home by a Russian missile strike that an Ukrainian official said was carefully targeted.

Oleksiy Vadatursky, who headed a grain production and export business and once was given the "Hero of Ukraine'' award for his contributions to the country, died alongside his wife, Raisa, in an early Sunday morning attack, regional Gov. Vitaliy Kim said.

Their killing comes just as Ukraine is about to resume exporting grain under a deal with Russia brokered by the United Nations and Turkey.

The southern port city of Mykolaiv came under heavy bombardment overnight, but presidential adviser Mykhailo Podolyak said Vadatursky, 74, was specifically targeted. Vadatursky’s agribusiness, Nibulon, includes a fleet of ships for sending grain abroad.

It “was not an accident, but a well-thought-out and organized premeditated murder,'' Podolyak said. "Vadatursky was one of the largest farmers in the country, a key person in the region and a major employer. That the exact hit of a rocket was not just in a house, but in a specific wing, the bedroom, leaves no doubt about aiming and adjusting the strike.”








Drone strike on Russian fleet halts Navy Day festival in Crimea; Zelenskyy calls for Donetsk region evacuations: Ukraine live updates


A drone attack at the headquarters of Russia's Black Sea Fleet wounded six people and shut down a festival marking Navy Day. Live updates.




ca.news.yahoo.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2022)

__





U.S. recession would be 'deep and immediate' if it loses Taiwan's chips | Fortune


U.S. Commerce Secretary Gina Raimondo laid out the 'scary scenario' to urge Congress to pass the $52 billion CHIPS Act to onshore semiconductor production.



fortune.com





I imagine China knows how serious this is to us. Messing with Taiwan would be casus belli.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2022)

*Ex-Chairman of Joint Chiefs predicts if Ukraine can win long fight with Putin*
142,501 views Jul 31, 2022 Michael Mullen, the former Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, discusses where the war in Ukraine stands now and if Ukraine can win against Putin.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 1, 2022)

Why Is Taiwan Called Chinese Taipei?


While watching the 2016 Summer Olympics in Rio, it was easy to get carried away with the glitz, glamor and excitement of the world preeminent sporting event. However, bringing all the world's greatest athletes




www.scienceabc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2022)

*Is Russia on the verge of economic collapse? | Jeff Sonnenfeld*
8,861 views Aug 1, 2022 "The myth of Putin as the world's energies tsar is running out of gas." Putin can't pivot east to sell oil and gas and is eating into his reserves to finance the war, which will create "a very tough time in Russia" in the coming months, says Jeff Sonnenfeld.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Is Russia on the verge of economic collapse? | Jeff Sonnenfeld*
> 8,861 views Aug 1, 2022 "The myth of Putin as the world's energies tsar is running out of gas." Putin can't pivot east to sell oil and gas and is eating into his reserves to finance the war, which will create "a very tough time in Russia" in the coming months, says Jeff Sonnenfeld.


this is the first financial assesment of russia's situation that i trust...Sonnenfeld knows what the fuck he's talking about, he's been around forever, and he's been right forever.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

we need to put some ships in the black sea to protect grain transports. i don't trust putin for 1/10th of one 1/100th of a second...
what's to stop a russian sub from releasing a few mines in the path of a grain ship? then they sit back, deny responsibility, and watch the world suffer...which seems to be what they enjoy doing...
putin talked a load of shit about Sweden and Finland joining nato, but the second Sweden and Finland had guarantees from NATO that they would be protected if attacked, putin just miraculously shut the fuck up about attacking them...because he's a fucking coward who hides behind his stockpile of nukes, that he doesn't dare use, because he knows it would be the end of russia, forever...and more importantly, it would be the end of his dream of becoming the bastard love child of Napoleon and Mussolini...at least when Alexander saw what a shit hole he had turned the world into, he had the good grace to commit suicide...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

when they get to where they're going and unload i'll believe putin isn't just playing cat and mouse...
https://www.npr.org/2022/08/01/1114819095/first-grain-ship-leaves-ukraine-odesa


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when they get to where they're going and unload i'll believe putin isn't just playing cat and mouse...
> https://www.npr.org/2022/08/01/1114819095/first-grain-ship-leaves-ukraine-odesa


nice to see.....hopefully they get more out.....looks like Lebanon caught a stolen one.....we'll see...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553698903895293955


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2022)

and if you wanna nuke something....nuke the state of Duma in Russian while they are having a assembly....problem solved...most of those nut cases including Putin would be wiped of the face of the map........

just a thought...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and if you wanna nuke something....nuke the state of Duma in Russian while they are having a assembly....problem solved...most of those nut cases including Putin would be wiped of the face of the map........
> 
> just a thought...


nuking cities is sooooo TwenCen


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and if you wanna nuke something....nuke the state of Duma in Russian while they are having a assembly....problem solved...most of those nut cases including Putin would be wiped of the face of the map........
> 
> just a thought...


i would have no problem with that at all...but...putin doesn't regularly attend duma meetings. the duma is like congress, they make suggestions and vote on shit, but the president is only present for a few ceremonial occasions...
of course, i's right down the street from the kremlin, so twofer....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> nuking cities is sooooo TwenCen


oh i know....it was just a thought......

everyone was talking about nukes during the weekend, so i sat in frustration of the vehicle, opened a beer and had a smoke......and it popped in my head...hit the state of duma, while the assembly was going on, also with Putin, Medeveve, and Lavrov there......the end......Russia can start anew....in theory only of course


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh i know....it was just a thought......
> 
> everyone was talking about nukes during the weekend, so i sat in frustration of the vehicle, opened a beer and had a smoke......and it popped in my head...hit the state of duma, while the assembly was going on, also with Putin, Medeveve, and Lavrov there......the end......Russia can start anew....in theory only of course


the only problem is that all the potential candidates to replace them are their current lackeys...so we would then be dealing with the same ideology, but implemented by those even less intelligent than their predecessors....
they've very conveniently poisoned, defenestrated, disemboweled, or at least imprisoned all opposition.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the only problem is that all the potential candidates to replace them are their current lackeys...so we would then be dealing with the same ideology, but implemented by those even less intelligent than their predecessors....
> they've very conveniently poisoned, defenestrated, disemboweled, or at least imprisoned all opposition.


yeah you might be right about that....

hey the other idea was to emp pulse the hell out of the cities....bring them back to the stone age of electronics.....fry the whole electrical grid.....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh i know....it was just a thought......
> 
> everyone was talking about nukes during the weekend, so i sat in frustration of the vehicle, opened a beer and had a smoke......and it popped in my head...hit the state of duma, while the assembly was going on, also with Putin, Medeveve, and Lavrov there......the end......Russia can start anew....in theory only of course


We have some lovely conventional weapons that don’t let that djinn out of the bottle.

And (I freely admit to some armchair generaling here) I would not go after the assembly. Or any purely-civilian target.

My initial targets would not be obvious. I would avoid big hard military targets like airfields and silos.

I imagine we know more than what we are saying. Our intel would allow us to compile a list of targets, urban and otherwise, that would really hurt. Im thinking power and datalink nexi. Maybe a gas switchyard or tanker dock or two. Twelve well-placed bombs into the armpits of their internet would be effect without much overkill. I think it would be a job for a pair of B-2s with conventional, precise standoff weapons.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

come to think of it, imagine a munition capable of autonomous stealthy loiter.

A Spirit flies a great arc around the target area, extruding these munitions at the right point. A coupla hours later, the bomber is gone baby gone. …
The munitions execute a terminal run designed for all impacts inside of one second.

Wheee


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2022)

*Republican Senator Will Vote No On Adding Sweden And Finland To NATO*
13,141 views Aug 1, 2022 Sen. Josh Hawley, R-Mo., in a new column writes why he will vote no to add Sweden and Finland to NATO. The Morning Joe panel discusses.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

I gotta say the score for the MSNBC “this is who we are” sting is excellent. it sounds of … hopeful toil.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure it was just an over-site but it's pronounced 交戰的原因.  (thanks for the lesson).


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm sure it was just an over-site but it's pronounced 交戰的原因.  (thanks for the lesson).


I think I just sprained my face


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> nuking cities is sooooo TwenCen


So is annexing countries... Seems like a fitting fix then.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2022)

ANC said:


> So is annexing countries... Seems like a fitting fix then.


We dont need to bomb cities as we used to. If we cross the nuclear threshold, it’ll be tough setting a limit shy of exhausting the stockpiles.
At this time the USA has conventional weapons of sufficient power and precision to achieve the purely military goals assigned to nukes since the cold war started.
I believe that such a response would help repair our currently damaged standing in the community of nations.

now if someone does not get the hint, the next step will likely involve our nukes, since I suspect that France and Britain won’t release nuclear permission unless they faced a dire threat to their nations. But we have some low-yield options (0.3 and 1.5 kt) on a precision-guided gravity bomb. Since the amount of radioactive contamination almost tracks fission yield, using the lowest yield that gets the military job done is important for the world we live in afterward.

Annexing part or all of a nation’s territory is an old game beloved of autocrats, and I doubt it is going away soon. I see value in having nonnuclear options for dissuading or reversing such an act.


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Annexing part or all of a nation’s territory is an old game beloved of autocrats, and I doubt it is going away soon. I see value in having nonnuclear options for dissuading or reversing such an act.


You might break the political machine again, but I fear without a damning show of force, the man in the street would keep yearning for how things were in the peak days of the old Soviet Union, and with some deep help belief that they can reclaim it. Kind of like they do now....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

ANC said:


> So is annexing countries... Seems like a fitting fix then.


No need these days, just kill the asshole who's causing trouble from afar, no need to destroy even the house. That guy the Americans snuffed in Afghanistan standing on his balcony with 2 Hellfire missiles from drone controlled by a satellite. Apparently no explosives were used, just blades, they chopped him into hamburger as the missile body flew into what was left his. No collateral damage, no man no problem, as Stalin used to say


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2022)

ANC said:


> You might break the political machine again, but I fear without a damning show of force, the man in the street would keep yearning for how things were in the peak days of the old Soviet Union, and with some deep help belief that they can reclaim it. Kind of like they do now....


the thing is: I agree. It might come down to staring megadeath in the face.
But my sentiment is set hard against overmuch (and how much that is, I have no idea) risk.

We have seen Russia’s army operate with very surprising ineffectiveness over the last months. While I believe our military, notably our “projection of power” forces (Air Force and Navy), are rather better, their last serious audit was 31 years ago. 

Which brings the problem. US doctrine is a massive, crippling air offensive prior to more up close&personal combat. I don’t think Russian gov’t will react well to such a strike. It is the existential threat that they have warned will bring, in the sanitized phrase, battlefield nuclear events. I see no way that this won’t turn into mutual vendetta.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Actually it is backwards to a hakenkreuz and is also an ancient symbol in Buddhism that has nothing to do with Hitler but pertains to the *four noble truths*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the thing is: I agree. It might come down to staring megadeath in the face.
> But my sentiment is set hard against overmuch (and how much that is, I have no idea) risk.
> 
> We have seen Russia’s army operate with very surprising ineffectiveness over the last months. While I believe our military, notably our “projection of power” forces (Air Force and Navy), are rather better, their last serious audit was 31 years ago.
> ...


They will use Ukraine as a proxy to torment Vlad and cause trouble in his empire and around it, even after he is defeated and driven from Ukraine. Russia will face a covert external threat from several sources, not just America, it's biggest issues might end up being internal and trying to keep republics from breaking away with no effective army to speak of. Nobody is gonna set foot on Russian territory, except perhaps the Ukrainians, but that will be just around their borders to destroy Russian rail bridges and isolate areas close to their borders from the rest of Russia.


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Actually it is backwards to a hakenkreuz and is also an ancient symbol in Buddhism that has nothing to do with Hitler but pertains to the *four noble truths*


Yes it was a Hindu symbol (although theirs is a bit more curvey).
I was trying to allude toone of the few times in history cutting the head, stopped the beast.


----------



## printer (Aug 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No need these days, just kill the asshole who's causing trouble from afar, no need to destroy even the house. That guy the Americans snuffed in Afghanistan standing on his balcony with 2 Hellfire missiles from drone controlled by a satellite. Apparently no explosives were used, just blades, they chopped him into hamburger as the missile body flew into what was left his. No collateral damage, no man no problem, as Stalin used to say


And why do heads of governments just not kill their rivals that they do not disagree with? Because that makes it open season on them also. And in the end there usually is another with the same ideology ready to step in their place. Also assassinating a leader is usually considered an act of war.


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2022)

Technically democracies and communist cesspools are so far apart ideologically, that you might as well say we have always been at war just not to the level where we fire conventional weapons at each other.


----------



## printer (Aug 2, 2022)

ANC said:


> Technically democracies and communist cesspools are so far apart ideologically, that you might as well say we have always been at war just not to the level where we fire conventional weapons at each other.


But as long as nobody gets hurt...


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2022)

printer said:


> But as long as nobody gets hurt...


yeah i think we have even learned to profit off the hate on both sides....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

ANC said:


> Yes it was a Hindu symbol (although theirs is a bit more curvey).
> I was trying to allude toone of the few times in history cutting the head, stopped the beast.


actually it's both a symbol of the Hindu and the Budda, it was just perversed by Hilter it the turning of it......and then it went from there, now a symbol of the United Russia party


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2022)

I'm pretty familiar, I have Hindu neighbours, and I let them park their food cart behind my gate, it has the symbol on, it also has the 4 dots on.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

splitting the troops are we......especially since you can't pull from Crimea now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554260433380442116


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

Meaning of swastika in Buddhism and Hinduism


The word "swastika" is derived from the Sanskrit svastika - "su" (“good" or "auspicious") united with "asti" , along with the diminutive suffix "ka."



www.lotussculpture.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554178277505482757
there goes the coal companies in RA


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2022)

Medvedev: Georgia should be entirely occupied by Russia


ROMAN PETRENKO – TUESDAY, 2 AUGUST 2022, 10:00




www.pravda.com.ua






keep spewing your crap Medvedev, i can see both of those country knocking at you back door, including the chechens........


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

printer said:


> And why do heads of governments just not kill their rivals that they do not disagree with? Because that makes it open season on them also. And in the end there usually is another with the same ideology ready to step in their place. Also assassinating a leader is usually considered an act of war.


In this instance the war was ongoing, but in principle I agree, it is a nice option to have on the table when things go south sometimes though. That's what the switchblade 300's were developed for, complete with facial recognition, as weapons of assassination. Often you are dealing with a sociopath who cares about no one, but they do care about their own pink little ass and knowing someone can reach out and touch them often has a desired effect.


----------



## printer (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Actually it is backwards to a hakenkreuz and is also an ancient symbol in Buddhism that has nothing to do with Hitler but pertains to the *four noble truths*


yup....and perhaps one out of one hundred purchasers buy it for those reasons, the other ninetynine buy it because it's a fucking swastika...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 2, 2022)

ANC said:


> Technically democracies and communist cesspools are so far apart ideologically, that you might as well say we have always been at war just not to the level where we fire conventional weapons at each other.


there are certainly differences, but there are all together too many similarities...
America and several other countries have been guilty of manipulating foreign governments, helping or hindering coup attempts, as best benefits the interest of America, or w/e nation the interfering agents represent, performing the occasional "sanction" when someone becomes too much of a problem to deal with anymore...
we usually have better motives, but murder for political/financial reasons is a good enough reason to hate MBS...it should be a good enough reason for us to fucking stop it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2022)

SOCOM Orders Cropduster Attack Planes from L3Harris Technologies


The contract, which could grow to 75 aircraft, marks a major victory for proponents of prop-driven close air support.




www.defenseone.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> SOCOM Orders Cropduster Attack Planes from L3Harris Technologies
> 
> 
> The contract, which could grow to 75 aircraft, marks a major victory for proponents of prop-driven close air support.
> ...


Composite construction and some stealthier geometry would be a plus for survivability, usually these things fly at or below treetop level. A low wing makes for high maneuverability and quick response, they are trying to move away from big heavy platforms these days, the Marines cancelled their tanks for example. The addition of a couple of javelins (no front foam blast guard required and a modified aiming and firing system would make it a tank killer from 2 miles away.


----------



## printer (Aug 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Composite construction and some stealthier geometry would be a plus for survivability, usually these things fly at or below treetop level. A low wing makes for high maneuverability and quick response, they are trying to move away from big heavy platforms these days, the Marines cancelled their tanks for example. The addition of a couple of javelins (no front foam blast guard required and a modified aiming and firing system would make it a tank killer from 2 miles away.


Not sure if you are getting it, there is a pod on the bottom to be used for surveillance. Get up close to the clouds and do lazy eights for a few hours. I am guessing repairing one of these might take a sheet of aluminum and a few pop rivets. Don't think composite construction and crop duster fit in the same sentence.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Not sure if you are getting it, there is a pod on the bottom to be used for surveillance. Get up close to the clouds and do lazy eights for a few hours. I am guessing repairing one of these might take a sheet of aluminum and a few pop rivets. Don't think composite construction and crop duster fit in the same sentence.


Well they do fly close to the ground and are designed for it, so I assumed it would be used the same way as a light ground attack plane operating below SAM level but still manpad vulnerable. Flying high and surveillance is the job of drones these days, the smaller and cheaper the better. It would be used in certain situation against forces who would not have the ability to counter it effectively. Composite construction might not be required as much since it is designed to operate seat of your pants low level, across fields, down roads and valleys, below radar detection or lock on capabilities, down in the ground clutter. It was carrying rockets, so the pod could be for target acquisition.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Not sure if you are getting it, there is a pod on the bottom to be used for surveillance. Get up close to the clouds and do lazy eights for a few hours. I am guessing repairing one of these might take a sheet of aluminum and a few pop rivets. Don't think composite construction and crop duster fit in the same sentence.


Bing. They use tactics not unlike attack helos, corrected for fixed wing of course.

What made the Warthog great was fantastic maneuverability. These dusters fly at helicopter speeds and use a fraction of the fuel. They can turn inside everything but a bird or dronelet.

Tactically I expect them to pop over the treeline, release ordnance, and then skedaddle below line of sight. 

Five months ago I would have scoffed. But the Russian forces have shown themselves to be a lot less agile than experts expected.

These look like high-value tactical weapons, and can be trained into way quicker and cheaper than jets. Now to design a cheap and cheerful guided munition just right for this airframe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Bing. They use tactics not unlike attack helos, corrected for fixed wing of course.
> 
> What made the Warthog great was fantastic maneuverability. These dusters fly at helicopter speeds and use a fraction of the fuel. They can turn inside everything but a bird or dronelet.
> 
> ...


Start making shoulder launched weapons adaptable for it and drones, use a bigger screen for the Javelins in the cockpit, night vision and it can see very well at night, they could use night vision to operate at night too. You don't necessarily need the latest and greatest, just stuff that works against those you or your allies are fighting had having anti air or anti tank missile reloads that can be used by light aircraft, drones and ground forces would make logistics simpler.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Start making shoulder launched weapons adaptable for it and drones, use a bigger screen for the Javelins in the cockpit, night vision and it can see very well at night, they could use night vision to operate at night too. You don't necessarily need the latest and greatest, just stuff that works against those you or your allies are fighting had having anti air or anti tank missile reloads that can be used by light aircraft, drones and ground forces would make logistics simpler.


They can carry heavier weapons than infantry. A lot of money went into features infantry need but air-launched, not. I wager the Ukrainians with their skill for bodging (and a bit if matériel support) could whip up something good, cheap and plentiful.

What I like most about the story is that the West has been emboldened by this can-do spirit to think outside the box like this. I expect more Modern Solutions in the next months, before General Winter takes command of the theater.


----------



## printer (Aug 3, 2022)

"The goal of the plane “to procure a low-cost, reliable, rugged, multi-role, small- to medium-size aircraft system with multiple capabilities currently performed by specialized platforms such as close air support, precision strike, and intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance,” SOCOM said in a statement."

Sounds like a low cost helicopter (if you look at it sideways).


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

Considering that HIMARS uses guided loads, the smokescreen seems like it is only interfering with Russian logistics. 









Russia Blows Up Its Ammunition While Trying to Hide From HIMARS: Report


Russian forces created a smoke screen to protect themselves from HIMARS while unloading ammunition from a train in Ukraine's Kherson region, Ukraine said.



www.newsweek.com





this goes with that fireworks oopsie video from four weeks ago.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2022)

looks like the IAEA is looking at Zaporizhzhia, saying it possibly having problems.....and that a hot zone









UN nuclear chief: Ukraine nuclear plant is `out of control'


UNITED NATIONS (AP) — The U.N. nuclear chief warned that Europe’s largest nuclear power plant in Ukraine “is completely out of control” and issued an urgent plea to Russia and Ukraine to quickly allow experts to visit the sprawling complex to stabilize the situation and avoid a nuclear accident.




apnews.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2022)

Possible Economy collapse...wonder why?









Russia faces 'economic oblivion' despite claims of short-term resilience, economists say


Russia is facing "economic oblivion" in the long term as a result of international sanctions and the flight of businesses, several economists have said.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Possible Economy collapse...wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep a couple of years of sanctions and continued low level war around and inside their empire should do them, or Vlad. Developing Ukrainian oil and gas resources would finish them and cut them out of European energy markets until they diminish down need to feed stocks for petrochemicals and fertilizers. Even with sanctions lifted there would be far fewer to sell gasoline to in a decade and green new grid power can come from several sources. Heat pumps and ground heat loops can increase heating efficiency 5X and over a decade with a government kick in the ass a lot can be installed and retrofitted. It will all add up to a very different energy picture in a decade and producing countries are starting to realize this and the trend will not be linear, but will accelerate over time and technological advances hitting the market.

Putin fucked Russia economically and diplomatically, he humiliated the nation and exposed fatal military weakness while opening it up to massive intelligence assaults by multiple players. He stuck his neck out with Joe in the WH and ole Joe knew what to do with it. America is a country the subjected Iran to Hell for decades over embassy hostages and fostered a massive WW1 style trench war with Saddam's Iraq that went on for years. They are still pounding Iran, so I can't imagine what Sammy has cooked up for the Russian for helping to inflict Trump on America. Many movers and shakers in the intelligence and military communities see Putin as responsible for Trump and countless other offenses, so expect nasty things to happen to Russia for as long as required.


----------



## ANC (Aug 3, 2022)

Ukraine war: IAEA says Zaporizhzhia nuclear plant out of control


Every principle of nuclear safety has been violated at Zaporizhzhia, the UN's nuclear chief says.



www.bbc.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2022)

ANC said:


> Ukraine war: IAEA says Zaporizhzhia nuclear plant out of control
> 
> 
> Every principle of nuclear safety has been violated at Zaporizhzhia, the UN's nuclear chief says.
> ...


just came across that one......IAEA is very worried


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> looks like the IAEA is looking at Zaporizhzhia, saying it possibly having problems.....and that a hot zone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can't imagine the Ukrainians aren't cooperating...that leaves you one unnecessary guess as to who is stopping them...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can't imagine the Ukrainians aren't cooperating...that leaves you one unnecessary guess as to who is stopping them...


maybe we should adopt a policy that a negligent nuclear release in a war zone counts as a military nuking, with appropriate responses. We could inform the UN that Nato is going in hard* to prevent any more nuclear warfare. 

*if my conventional scenario has merit, we don’t need to respond with nukes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can't imagine the Ukrainians aren't cooperating...that leaves you one unnecessary guess as to who is stopping them...


Ukrain wants the IAEA to come in and take it over, it's currently under Russian control, and they're using it as a fire base, and storing munitions there....that makes the place very big hot zone, that needs to be taken over by the IAEA themselves and let alone


----------



## ANC (Aug 3, 2022)

nuclear shield basically.

They are big pussies for a country that talks so much shit!


----------



## printer (Aug 3, 2022)

ANC said:


> nuclear shield basically.
> 
> They are big pussies for a country that talks so much shit!


"Not my country so no problem." 

"We are one people, liberating brothers under the Russian flag."


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

printer said:


> "Not my country so no problem."
> 
> "We are one people, liberating brothers under the Russian flag."


That is good. Lotsa brothers under the Russian flag could use some liberating.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2022)

talk about NATO going to war would constitute an existential threat to Russia, justifying use of nuclear weapons. 

There is none; the existential threat is merely to the corrupt leadership. 

oh and New York Post. 









West could trigger nuclear war over Ukraine, Russia diplomat says at UN


The conflict in Ukraine does not warrant Russia’s use of nuclear weapons, but Moscow could decide to use its nuclear arsenal in response to “direct aggression” by NATO countries o…




nypost.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2022)

Well, Canada giving that turbine to Russia didn't help much, it won't be used.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555224301246337027


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2022)

Ukraine takes down 1,000,000 bots used for disinformation


The Ukrainian cyber police (SSU) has shut down a massive bot farm of 1,000,000 bots used to spread disinformation on social networks.




www.bleepingcomputer.com


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555224301246337027


This from that twitter link you provided:


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> This from that twitter link you provided:
> 
> View attachment 5174950


that's funny, and true at the same time.....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Ukraine takes down 1,000,000 bots used for disinformation
> 
> 
> The Ukrainian cyber police (SSU) has shut down a massive bot farm of 1,000,000 bots used to spread disinformation on social networks.
> ...


treat as war crime.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2022)

now where did i leave that cig...........oops


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554850653826162688


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> treat as war crime.


could u??? jc


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Ukraine takes down 1,000,000 bots used for disinformation
> 
> 
> The Ukrainian cyber police (SSU) has shut down a massive bot farm of 1,000,000 bots used to spread disinformation on social networks.
> ...


I loved that, and the reply to the 'both sides' troll comment was a cherry on top
.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> could u??? jc


why not? Subversives used to get summary execution.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> why not? Subversives used to get summary execution.


eh i can see where your coming from, wasn't the propogandist that germany used hanged cause of what he did, or am i wrong....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> eh i can see where your coming from, wasn't the propogandist that germany used hanged cause of what he did, or am i wrong....


That was Nürnberg iirc.

Im thinking more of spies and saboteurs. This fits in with sabotage. Used to be certain death. 

Now, if we had the cybercapacity, we could kill them effectively by stripping their funds, then giving the people involved prison.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Ukraine takes down 1,000,000 bots used for disinformation
> 
> 
> The Ukrainian cyber police (SSU) has shut down a massive bot farm of 1,000,000 bots used to spread disinformation on social networks.
> ...


did nycbambu disappear?


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> did nycbambu disappear?


na..................every trumper here is the same guy. just hiding under a vpn and different names


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> did nycbambu disappear?


waitin’ on a respawn


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2022)

Nicknamed the "Flying Ginsu".






*This bladed missile is believed to be behind Al Qaeda leaders' killing*
21,789 views Aug 4, 2022 CNN's Tom Foreman explains the tech behind the Hellfire R9X missile, nicknamed the "Flying Ginsu," a secretive weapon that is believed to use kinetic energy and metal blades to eliminate a target with minimal collateral damage.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nicknamed the "Flying Ginsu".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in the 80s I heard the term “surgical strike” tossed around. This is imo one of the first aerial weapons to earn the descriptor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2022)

*Canadian troops to train Ukrainian forces in UK mission*
90 views Aug 4, 2022 Canada is sending up to 225 troops to the U.K. to train Ukrainian troops. Melissa Duggan on the mission that’s set to begin next week.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> in the 80s I heard the term “surgical strike” tossed around. This is imo one of the first aerial weapons to earn the descriptor.


Instantly drawn and quartered, they had to collect the pieces of him. Literally, live by the sword, die by the sword.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> in the 80s I heard the term “surgical strike” tossed around. This is imo one of the first aerial weapons to earn the descriptor.


These days the missile guys from several branches including HIMARS use the motto, warheads on foreheads, also a Megadeath album. Accuracy is reported in Ukraine as often under 2 meters with GPS, laser guided often hits the spot, so one can afford to be selective. It's not like this stuff can't be mass-produced either or western nations lack the capability to lower costs dramatically. Weapons system can change the nature of ground warfare and do, Javelins, drones, stingers and precision weapons are changing things and the proving ground is Ukraine. It should also be changing military cultures and organizations and training, but this is difficult in corrupt authoritarian regimes.


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Instantly drawn and quartered, they had to collect the pieces of him. Literally, live by the sword, die by the sword.


_disintegratio per partes_, if you’ll allow me a calculus pun


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> _disintegratio per partes_, if you’ll allow me a calculus pun


ur punny


----------



## Kerowacked (Aug 4, 2022)

Sleeping safer tonight








ULA launches final SBIRS GEO missile-warning satellite


This is the first of two launches for the Space Coast.




www.mynews13.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 4, 2022)

https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/amnesty-accuses-ukraine-basing-troops-residential-areas-angering-kyiv-2022-08-04/

this is a serious mistake on Ukraine's part...
when you have the superior moral ground, do not squander it on minor advantages...the support of nearly everyone in the free world is worth too much to risk it breaking the rules for questionable results...
if Zelensky plays this smart, tomorrow he will make another address, admit that they made mistakes, and pledge that they will not repeat those mistakes...then, DO NOT REPEAT THOSE MISTAKES...
i realize they're fighting for their lives, but if they lose the support of even a few of the major NATO members, things will get a lot more interesting, quickly.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 4, 2022)

https://www.cnn.com/2022/08/04/europe/armenia-azerbaijan-russia-ceasefire-violation-intl/index.html

a little unrest close to home for putin to deal with. with any luck, it will escalate into a full blown war, with russia in the middle of it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2022)

*UKRAINE: MASTER OF 21ST CENTURY WAR - THE "STRATEGY OF CORROSION" || 2022*


----------



## ANC (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 5, 2022)

just always remember, video footages are used for illustration purples only


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 5, 2022)

More cannon fodder for Ukrainians 

I mean they are pretty much starved already from their iwn country - a few expired 1978 rations would be a banquet. I see no increased battle readiness from these half covid soaked men. I guess russia wants their deceased soldier list to double.




Some estimates put the number of Russian soldiers killed as high as 15,000 to 25,000. Accounting for over five months of the war, that puts Russia’s casualty count to about 100 soldiers a day.

Korotchenko also alluded to reports indicating Russia has invited North Korean “builders” to repair Russian-occupied Donbas.

Alexander Matsegora, the Russian ambassador to North Korea, said in an interview in July, “Korean builders who are highly qualified, hardworking and ready to work in the most difficult conditions, will be a very serious” part in building the destroyed infrastructure in Donbas.


Korotchenko called North Korean builders “resident and undemanding” and said that most importantly, they are “motivated.”

North Korea and Russia have experienced a closer partnership after Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, with North Korea being one of the only counties in the world to recognize Donetsk People’s Republic (DNR) and the Luhansk People’s Republic (LNR) as independent.

Matsegora claimed in the interview that North Korea receives nothing for cooperating with Russia, and said it just acted according to its “conscience.”

“North Korea is one of the very few countries that can afford to pursue a completely independent foreign policy. No one – neither Russia with China, let alone the United States – can force North Koreans to do something or not to do something,” the ambassador added, promising to aid North Korea fight its sanctions on the global stage.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> More cannon fodder for Ukrainians
> 
> I mean they are pretty much starved already from their iwn country - a few expired 1978 rations would be a banquet. I see no increased battle readiness from these half covid soaked men. I guess russia wants their deceased soldier list to double.
> 
> ...


more needless death


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 5, 2022)

Its true - *needless death. *Watching a real life lemming slaughter. North Korean soldiers will suffer same fate …. Drone drops / shelling / logistical fuckups and more . However it remains to be seen if “ equipment “ will magically appear with them. As far as “ armor “ they have older ( early 80’s ) Chonma tanks based on old russian T62’s … so no advantage there. PK rifles - RPG - Russian BMP ‘s ( Ukrainians kill these often ) and chinese / russian AK’s.

Dont think they are bringing any real technology to battlefield. Wonder how many NK soldiers will want to “ defect “ since they are now out of north korea.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Its true - *needless death. *Watching a real life lemming slaughter. North Korean soldiers will suffer same fate …. Drone drops / shelling / logistical fuckups and more . However it remains to be seen if “ equipment “ will magically appear with them. As far as “ armor “ they have older ( early 80’s ) Chonma tanks based on old russian T62’s … so no advantage there. PK rifles - RPG - Russian BMP ‘s ( Ukrainians kill these often ) and chinese / russian AK’s.
> 
> Dont think they are bringing any real technology to battlefield. Wonder how many NK soldiers will want to “ defect “ since they are now out of north korea.


when defecting to a disgraced and hurting Russia is the better option, that does not exactly recommend the society under Kim’s brand of fascism.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2022)

meanwhile, midway between Russia’s adventure and the one China is contemplating,









As Ukraine and Taiwan Tensions Rage, Pakistan Envoy Warns of Another Crisis


"There's this continuing spell of inattention, which makes Kashmir a blind spot for the international community," Pakistani Ambassador Masood Khan said.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2022)

Ahhh..shit!....

Time will tell.....


----------



## ANC (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2022)

let’s not find out what defenses we might have.









China's Version of HIMARS Could Be 'Game Changer' if Beijing Attacks Taiwan


U.S.-supplied HIMARS have become a key part of Ukraine's counteroffensive in the ongoing war with Russia.



www.newsweek.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2022)

Top Russian hypersonic missile scientist arrested on treason charge


A leading Russian scientist in hypersonic flight was arrested on suspicion of treason on Friday, according to Russian state media.




amp.cnn.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2022)

Not sure why they have to publicly announce high level russian arrests … it merely adds more misery if russia wants to add them for any prisoner exchanges.
I do have sympathy for those unjustly incarcerated in mother russia but we as they say should not negotiate with terrorists. Russia should never be a travel destination. 

This may sound callus but SPOCK said it best - “*Logic clearly dictates that the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few*.”


----------



## ANC (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Top Russian hypersonic missile scientist arrested on treason charge
> 
> 
> A leading Russian scientist in hypersonic flight was arrested on suspicion of treason on Friday, according to Russian state media.
> ...


it was all just good sport when Klaus Fuchs smuggled this out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2022)

Here is a team, the DJI drone spots them and records the action, meanwhile an FPV killer drone with an explosive is flown through the doorway from a mile or two away.






*Ukrainian Special Forces Using Modified Drones to Destroy Russian Troops Patrolling Posts*
1,003,017 views Premiered Jul 30, 2022 #Ukrainian Special #Forces Using Modified #Drones to Destroy #Russian Troops Patrolling Posts. The 93rd Brigade of Ukraine demonstrated the usage of an intriguing, inexpensive commercial drone that had been modified for a #kamikaze mission. These drones primarily target people and have a relatively modest payload. Take note that special FPV #goggles are being used by the operator to receive video output. The Ukrainian #military has demonstrated how quickly digitally savvy individuals can adapt, provide new tactical and strategic options, and disrupt the #battlefield.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is a team, the DJI drone spots them and records the action, meanwhile an FPV killer drone with an explosives is flown trough the doorway from a mile or two away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what mission is DJI? Unfamiliar acronym.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Top Russian hypersonic missile scientist arrested on treason charge
> 
> 
> A leading Russian scientist in hypersonic flight was arrested on suspicion of treason on Friday, according to Russian state media.
> ...


it's time to deal with russia...one fucking way or another, they have to be broken, humiliated, financially ruined to the point they won't have time to do anything but exist for a couple of decades...
since we can't just go bitch slap the smug off of putin's fat fucking face...because he has some old ass, worn out, antiquated piece of garbage soviet era nukes, we have to do this the fucking cowardly...pardon me, i meant the hard way....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2022)

erdrogan is a fucking two faced greedy little fuck, with no moral or ethical objections at all against playing both sides...about time for the rest of NATO to have a chat with him, about loyalties, and getting turkey kicked the fuck out of NATO and having the same sanctions as russia is dealing with slammed down on turkey as well...
https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/ft-says-western-governments-are-alarmed-over-turkeys-deepening-ties-with-russia-2022-08-06/


----------



## printer (Aug 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> what mission is DJI? Unfamiliar acronym.











DJI - Official Website


DJI technology empowers us to see the future of possible. Learn about our consumer drones like DJI Mavic 3, DJI Air 2S, DJI FPV. Handheld products like DJI OM 5 and DJI Pocket 2 capture smooth photo and video. Our Ronin camera stabilizers and Inspire drones are professional cinematography tools.




www.dji.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2022)

printer said:


> DJI - Official Website
> 
> 
> DJI technology empowers us to see the future of possible. Learn about our consumer drones like DJI Mavic 3, DJI Air 2S, DJI FPV. Handheld products like DJI OM 5 and DJI Pocket 2 capture smooth photo and video. Our Ronin camera stabilizers and Inspire drones are professional cinematography tools.
> ...


okay, for consistency’s sake who owns the FPV brand?


----------



## printer (Aug 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> okay, for consistency’s sake who owns the FPV brand?


"First Person View, or FPV, drones have been increasing in popularity for some time."

Doubt it is a brand.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2022)

printer said:


> "First Person View, or FPV, drones have been increasing in popularity for some time."
> 
> Doubt it is a brand.


My professors would have excoriated me for 1) no explanatory footnote 
2) style infraction: category swap

sigh, this younger generation


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> old ass, worn out, antiquated piece of garbage soviet era nukes,


I am not convinced. I expect the nuclear branch to receive exceptional care, like the fairly effective space program and the TU-160 wing. No Blackjacks have been used in this conflict afaik.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2022)

this is actually quite a relief to me. i was worried that they had done it themselves to frame the russians, and brought the high moral ground they stand on down into the swamp the russians make of everything they touch.
i suppose i might have been able to justify it, somehow, but i'm glad that i don't have to, and a little ashamed i suspected them 
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2022/aug/06/russian-prison-camp-ukrainians-deaths-donetsk
i should have just known better, so far, no one has done a single thing the russians have accused them of, while they've been doing everything they have been accused of.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am not convinced. I expect the nuclear branch to receive exceptional care, like the fairly effective space program and the TU-160 wing. No Blackjacks have been used in this conflict afaik.


i expected their whole army to be trained, their intelligence officers to be competent, their equipment to be in decent repair, and their logistics to be well coordinated and organized...
i expect the facilities putin toured to be exceptionally well maintained, and the rest of it to be as picked over as everything else overseen by underpaid criminals


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i expected their whole army to be trained, their intelligence officers to be competent, their equipment to be in decent repair, and their logistics to be well coordinated and organized...


So did Putin


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> So did Putin


good thing we were both wrong, eh?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i expected their whole army to be trained, their intelligence officers to be competent, their equipment to be in decent repair, and their logistics to be well coordinated and organized...
> i expect the facilities putin toured to be exceptionally well maintained, and the rest of it to be as picked over as everything else overseen by underpaid criminals


I’ll just say that their space arm is run better than their army.
I’m gonna play it safer and assume Vladolf’s nukes are similarly kept at better readiness.

The condition of the army at large is shocking without being surprising. But I consider it unlikely that the strategic forces, including the bombers, are less than 50% mission ready, and 50% of thousands is still pretty indigestible.

I don’t know what contingencies our command structure is ready for. At least we have a sane national command authority again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> what mission is DJI? Unfamiliar acronym.


DJI is a top Chinese video drone maker, he was the guy monitoring the action with a hand controller and screen. The guy with the FPV goggles flew another type of drone (a racing quad) based on RC technology into the target.

Recently DJI also makes FPV style drones too, but they are expensive and you can't do your own repairs or innovations, not good for a racing quad since crashes are frequent with high risk flying! If you ain't crashing, you ain't flying.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2022)

How about trained raptors for anti drone work! Would work with the plane type drones too.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How about trained raptors for anti drone work! Would work with the plane type drones too.
> 
> View attachment 5176331


I’d hate to see a raptor killed in action.


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2022)

Can’t pay, won’t pay: thousands in Britain vow to ignore energy bills


Soaring costs have given rise to a civil disobedience movement aiming to put pressure on energy firms




www.theguardian.com





"So Josina, 35, has made a decision: she is not going to pay her energy bill. She is one of thousands of activists joining a civil disobedience movement protesting at the soaring cost of energy.

From 1 October, the energy price cap – the maximum amount suppliers can charge in England, Scotland and Wales – will go up, leading to further bill rises for millions of customers. *The typical gas and electricity bill is expected to reach £3,358 in October, according to consultancy Cornwall Insight. In October 2021, the average annual bill was £1,400.*"


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 7, 2022)

ANC said:


> Can’t pay, won’t pay: thousands in Britain vow to ignore energy bills
> 
> 
> Soaring costs have given rise to a civil disobedience movement aiming to put pressure on energy firms
> ...


Entitled Josina. Rent, bills, entertainment and food is a 35 yr olds priority. Josina is not doing well in life or credit scores.


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Entitled Josina. Rent, bills, entertainment and food is a 35 yr olds priority. Josina is not doing well in life or credit scores.


Unfortunately, it also represents a big section of society.... Putin is counting on breaking their wills before his machine runs out of steam.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 7, 2022)

ANC said:


> Unfortunately, it also represents a big section of society.... Putin is counting on breaking their wills before his machine runs out of steam.


energy companies have been raking in record profits all over the world for the last few years, they can easily afford to absorb at least a portion of the price hikes that they employ so indiscriminately. 
utility companies should be working with customers and their respective governments to ensure that everyone will have equal, adequate access, instead of passing along inflated prices while they absorb none of the price increases and continue to make record profits...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2022)

ANC said:


> Can’t pay, won’t pay: thousands in Britain vow to ignore energy bills
> 
> 
> Soaring costs have given rise to a civil disobedience movement aiming to put pressure on energy firms
> ...


are these the bills for a single dwelling?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> are these the bills for a single dwelling?


i think so...that means the average brit will be paying 335 USD a month for power...but british power companies aren't price gouging their customers...they have metric power...it's ten times as...something...which obviously negates that one hundred and twentyfive percent increase over what they paid last year...which was 141 USD a month on average.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think so...that means the average brit will be paying 335 USD a month for power...but british power companies aren't price gouging their customers...they have metric power...it's ten times as...something...which obviously negates that one hundred and twentyfive percent increase over what they paid last year...which was 141 USD a month on average.


oh. I misread as monthly. Similar to Cali then.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> oh. I misread as monthly. Similar to Cali then.


guess i should be glad i live in TN then, i keep my house at 75, run a big dehu that keeps the house at 60% rh, leave lights on all the time (because i'm forgetful, not intentionally wasteful), and run about 2500 watts worth of leds for at least 12 hours a day, and my bill is usually just under 200 a month, like 185-195


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2022)

Our electricity is about $0.20 per kilowatt hour these days...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> guess i should be glad i live in TN then, i keep my house at 75, run a big dehu that keeps the house at 60% rh, leave lights on all the time (because i'm forgetful, not intentionally wasteful), and run about 2500 watts worth of leds for at least 12 hours a day, and my bill is usually just under 200 a month, like 185-195


I am exploring living cheaper. So far this season I have only run the a/c when we get the odd hot night. With our dru air, redneck a/c (wetting the front of my t-shirt) works quite well.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 7, 2022)

Whew …. Pull up a chair on this one.
3:52 Biden / russia / china


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Whew …. Pull up a chair on this one.
> 3:52 Biden / russia / china


He's a musician not a philosopher or even a particularly deep thinker, however he may be a virtue signaler. What is his answer to the atrocities we have witnessed repeatedly, the acts of genocide and the stated purpose of such? In 1939 he would no doubt have been a fan of Neville Chamberlain, peace in our time and appeasement. I wonder how he would feel with his hands tied behind his back about to be shot in the head by a fascist or an imperialist. Should we also not punish criminals, as a matter of pragmatic principle?

He is full of shit and gets upset when the obvious flaws in his arguments are challenged with common sense and logic. He would be turned into a beast of burden or slain, while the warlord's men fucked his wife and enslaved his children, end of story.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Whew …. Pull up a chair on this one.
> 3:52 Biden / russia / china


The whataboutism of Chinese treatment of their people is epic.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> The whataboutism of Chinese treatment of their people is epic.


The guy debating Waters missed an opening in that discussion. Waters asked what "countries did China invade and kill it's people?" (paraphrased) The other guy conceded the point. He should have pointed out that Tibet was invaded, occupied, its people suppressed and is being colonized by Han Chinese. Waters neglected that too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2022)

Roger's needs a history lesson or 2, from watching that...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's a musician not a philosopher or even a particularly deep thinker, however he may be a virtue signaler. What is his answer to the atrocities we have witnessed repeatedly, the acts of genocide and the stated purpose of such? In 1939 he would no doubt have been a fan of Neville Chamberlain, peace in our time and appeasement. I wonder how he would feel with his hands tied behind his back about to be shot in the head by a fascist or an imperialist. Should we also not punish criminals, as a matter of pragmatic principle?
> 
> He is full of shit and gets upset when the obvious flaws in his arguments are challenged with common sense and logic. He would be turned into a beast of burden or slain, while the warlord's men fucked his wife and enslaved his children, end of story.


He said the Ukrainians had it coming.
With logic like that, there is no barrier to saying the Jews had it coming, which is full goose bull moose Nazi awful.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 7, 2022)

Watch “ the pinks “ ( chinese nationalists ) have a fucking meltdown around that pelosi visit.

Tantrums and tears LOL.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Watch “ the pinks “ ( chinese nationalists ) have a fucking meltdown around that pelosi visit.
> 
> Tantrums and tears LOL.


Chinese magats...little pinks is a good name for them.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 7, 2022)

The melodramatic wincing and crying is pretty hilarious…. Just looking at news of their banking systems/ lack of money / mortgage defaults on unfinished housing and that stupid Zero Covid policy ( locking entire neighborhoods down ) shows much deeper problems.

Even the heavy flooding news that they “ quietly “ bury / impacting farming. Faulty building practices ( tofu dreg ) - empty highrise buildings all over and the evergrande debacle.

Let them waste munitions


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

Looks like the Russians might have their asses handed to them soon in Ukraine and economic sanctions are starting to bite. A major victory before fall would be helpful to the Ukrainians and for the democrats election prospects in America, every little bit helps. An improving economy, domestic policies, GOP screwups and driving the Russians back in Ukraine could help a lot, fuel prices are dropping but food prices are still high.









U.S. Preparing $1BN Ukraine Package as HIMARS Fuel Kyiv Hopes: Report


President Joe Biden is apparently set to provide further HIMARS ammunition as Ukraine uses Western weapons to strike targets.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

*Let's talk about Finland, Sweden, NATO, and the future....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

Joe must wanna keep the fear level down going into the election, one less concern along with lower gas prices and the effects of the recent legislation should also help reduce the general level of fear people feel. When we are fearful our focus narrows, we tend anger easily, to go tribal and critical thinking is impaired. It's easy to get people to feel fear and anger if they think a hoard of the "others" are invading the country taking over and replacing them, like in Ukraine only in their imaginations. Slow and steady, don't spook him into leaving or using nukes, let him bleed out slowly in the trap.

I figured once Joe had Vlad by the nuts he would squeeze a bit harder, however, day by day Vlad's military might is being ground down as irreplaceable munitions are spent and equipment is lost, along with the officer corps. The Russians are still being steadily reduced in Ukraine and to strengthen the south they must weaken the east and their dependence on rail transport makes them vulnerable. The Ukrainians have shorter lines of internal communications and could attack in the south or the east but the Russians need to go the long way around, including via Kerch to Crimea.

A longer war means longer sanctions and atrocities mean seizing Russian money held abroad, it means less European dependency on Russian energy and deep damage to their economy.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*What U.S Aid to Ukraine is ACTUALLY Doing*

154,600 views Aug 7, 2022 $54 Billion Dollars in American Military Power Projection gets Ukraine no tanks, Infantry Fighting Vehicles or Fighter Jet Aircraft like the M1 Abrams, M2 Bradley, or F-35. What is the strategy here with this money? What is the United States goal with sending aid to Ukraine. Will it help with the counter offensive? Can the US Army intelligence services hope to help out in this war for that amount of funds? The Russian Invasion of Ukraine has entered a new stage in the south in Kherson and east in the Donbass. Who will win, remains to be seen.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like the Russians might have their asses handed to them soon in Ukraine and economic sanctions are starting to bite. A major victory before fall would be helpful to the Ukrainians and for the democrats election prospects in America, every little bit helps. An improving economy, domestic policies, GOP screwups and driving the Russians back in Ukraine could help a lot, fuel prices are dropping but food prices are still high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Food prices direct from the farmer haven't changed the last 2 years. Fuel prices are coming down. Availability of stock is improving. Markets are steady. Real estate maybe leveling but rents are continuing to rise. Classic cars and pinball machines plus boats are starting to level out for their little price fall. As long as the US doesn't explode the world looks OK.
Ukrainian war will be going for ages and the world markets need to work around it. It's nothing new for them.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 8, 2022)

ANC said:


> Unfortunately, it also represents a big section of society.... Putin is counting on breaking their wills before his machine runs out of steam.


I think it's a small section of society who cannot or will not pay their electricity bill. I'd be looking at the country's leaders who didn't spend money on energy security. My green renewable energy bill from a carbon neutral state for 4 people, large home, shed with compressor and a small personnel grow is approx $800 per 1/4, aussie dollars.
ands thats to high due to fed gov interference.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Food prices direct from the farmer haven't changed the last 2 years. Fuel prices are coming down. Availability of stock is improving. Markets are steady. Real estate maybe leveling but rents are continuing to rise. Classic cars and pinball machines plus boats are starting to level out for their little price fall. As long as the US doesn't explode the world looks OK.
> Ukrainian war will be going for ages and the world markets need to work around it. It's nothing new for them.


Well food inflation is outrageous and needs some explaining, high gas prices are caused by a lack of refining capacity not the price of crude and with EVs coming nobody will be building new refineries. Keeping America from blowing up could be problematic, the house is highly gerrymandered in favor of the republicans after decades of effort, a mere majority will no longer do. 

However it looks like the GOP might screw up enough with Trump in a panic about going to prison to make a difference. The economy improving and responsible government help a lot, but many white Americans want something else and mere facts don't matter, even if it means cutting their own throats. What matters is the scripted opinion of their brainwashers on Foxnews, in their search for rationalizations of their "feelings", they even tend to ignore the news end of foxnews, biased and spun as it is.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 8, 2022)

Russian troops have wired energy units of Zaporizhia nuclear power plant with explosives. Major General Vasilyev, commander of the garrison stationed at the plant, announced readiness to blow up the plant, leading to a nuclear catastrophe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Russian troops have wired energy units of Zaporizhia nuclear power plant with explosives. Major General Vasilyev, commander of the garrison stationed at the plant, announced readiness to blow up the plant, leading to a nuclear catastrophe.


Withdraw your troops or we will immediately give the Ukrainians the means to finish this war quickly, decisively and it won't end at their borders but inside Russia, not just Crimea. If they deliberately blow up a nuclear reactor and contaminate vast areas, there would be an awesome punishment inflicted upon them, they would feel the pain and depending on the wind direction countries like Poland could intervene directly and independently. Is it worth another 100 HIMARS and 200 M777s, tanks and planes for Ukraine? That could be the price of stopping direct Polish intervention and delivered yesterday, no delays at all.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe must wanna keep the fear level down going into the election, one less concern along with lower gas prices and the effects of the recent legislation should also help reduce the general level of fear people feel. When we are fearful our focus narrows, we tend anger easily, to go tribal and critical thinking is impaired. It's easy to get people to feel fear and anger if they think a hoard of the "others" are invading the country taking over and replacing them, like in Ukraine only in their imaginations. Slow and steady, don't spook him into leaving or using nukes, let him bleed out slowly in the trap.
> 
> I figured once Joe had Vlad by the nuts he would squeeze a bit harder, however, day by day Vlad's military might is being ground down as irreplaceable munitions are spent and equipment is lost, along with the officer corps. The Russians are still being steadily reduced in Ukraine and to strengthen the south they must weaken the east and their dependence on rail transport makes them vulnerable. The Ukrainians have shorter lines of internal communications and could attack in the south or the east but the Russians need to go the long way around, including via Kerch to Crimea.
> 
> ...


that's one of the better videos you've posted. i already pretty much knew what he is saying, but it makes it all clearer to hear it spelled out


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Withdraw your troops or we will immediately give the Ukrainians the means to finish this war quickly, decisively and it won't end at their borders but inside Russia, not just Crimea. If they deliberately blow up a nuclear reactor and contaminate vast areas, there would be an awesome punishment inflicted upon them, they would feel the pain and depending on the wind direction countries like Poland could intervene directly and independently. Is it worth another 100 HIMARS and 200 M777s, tanks and planes for Ukraine? That could be the price of stopping direct Polish intervention and delivered yesterday, no delays at all.


didn't you watch your own video? we won't give them the means to actually win while we can still bleed russia white and destroy their image as an international power...that not only has the obvious effects, it acts as a deterrent to others who have plans of military expansion, lest they share the same fate....while also painting America as both caring and tough, while practicing restraint.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Russian troops have wired energy units of Zaporizhia nuclear power plant with explosives. Major General Vasilyev, commander of the garrison stationed at the plant, announced readiness to blow up the plant, leading to a nuclear catastrophe.


if Russian leadership countenances such raw spite, the international backlash would be tripled.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2022)

This commader is an idiot.....if we can't have it, then no one can....





__





Loading…






euromaidanpress.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2022)

looks like puker found some trolls..........









Meta busts Russian troll farm imitating grassroot support for Russian war in Ukraine


Meta, the owner of Facebook and Instagram, has exposed a Russian troll farm, Cyber Front Z, whose operations via Telegram and social media were aimed to create an appearance of massive support for Vladimir Putin’s war in Ukraine. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.net


----------



## HGCC (Aug 8, 2022)

I really like my solar panels 3-4 months a year, during the summer they really show their worth and keep the my bill low. Less so in the winter. It's sort of a sliding scale over time, but I think it's around 50 a month for the lease on the solar panels. There are a few dark and snowy months when they don't recoup that, but in general I like them and don't mind. I am good with paying a bit more to use a cleaner energy source if need be.

I always feels kinds sheepish when they send out the "your use vs. Neighbors" letters though. Fuck off, my light bulbs are big.


----------



## printer (Aug 8, 2022)

*Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation: tension jumped at the Zaporizhzhya NPP*
Due to shelling by the Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU), a power surge occurred at the Zaporozhye nuclear power plant. This was reported in the official telegram channel of the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation.

“There was a power surge at the Zaporozhye nuclear power plant due to the shelling. It caused smoke at the open switchgear of the station, ”the Ministry of Defense said.

Earlier, the Armed Forces of Ukraine fired at the nuclear power plant from the Uragan MLRS. The strike was inflicted on the spent nuclear fuel storage area. The Kremlin said that the shelling of nuclear power plants is fraught with catastrophic consequences, writes RT .








Минобороны РФ: на Запорожской АЭС скакнуло напряжение


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





"What? Bomb a nuclear plant ourselves? Net comrade."


----------



## printer (Aug 8, 2022)

*Razoni grain ship no longer docking in Tripoli *
The Sierra Leonian-flagged Razoni ship, carrying 26,000 metric tons of corn for chicken feed that departed from Odesa last Monday will no longer dock in the northern Lebanese port.

According to Marine Traffic, it changed its status on Saturday to "order," meaning the ship was waiting for someone to buy the corn.

"All that I know is that the ship is no longer coming here," Tripoli Port director Ahmad Tamer said.

Ukraine's embassy in Beirut tweeted Monday that the corn's final buyer in Lebanon refused to accept the cargo due to delivery delay beyond a contractual limit and that the shipper was now looking for another buyer.

The shipment had been a grain of hope for the economically-shattered tiny Mediterranean nation, also suffering from a food security crisis. Soaring food inflation, wheat shortages, and breadlines have crippled a population, of which about half are food insecure, according to the United Nations World Food Program.








Razoni grain ship no longer docking in Tripoli


The Sierra Leonian-flagged Razoni ship, carrying 26,000 metric tons of corn for chicken feed that departed from Odesa last Monday will no longer dock in the northern Lebanese port. According to Marine Traffic, it changed its status on Saturday...




www.naharnet.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation: tension jumped at the Zaporizhzhya NPP*
> Due to shelling by the Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU), a power surge occurred at the Zaporozhye nuclear power plant. This was reported in the official telegram channel of the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation.
> 
> “There was a power surge at the Zaporozhye nuclear power plant due to the shelling. It caused smoke at the open switchgear of the station, ”the Ministry of Defense said.
> ...


we need an emoji that laughs for a few seconds, then cries for a few seconds...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation: tension jumped at the Zaporizhzhya NPP*
> Due to shelling by the Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU), a power surge occurred at the Zaporozhye nuclear power plant. This was reported in the official telegram channel of the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation.
> 
> “There was a power surge at the Zaporozhye nuclear power plant due to the shelling. It caused smoke at the open switchgear of the station, ”the Ministry of Defense said.
> ...


How quickly the Russians forget they did it first. 









Video analysis reveals Russian attack on Ukrainian nuclear plant veered near disaster


An NPR analysis of security footage and photos following the attack on Europe's largest nuclear power plant shows that many of the plant's critical safety systems were in the field of Russian fire.




www.npr.org


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> How quickly the Russians forget they did it first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's very enlightening, seeing all the security camera footage of the fight...written descriptions leave a lot of room for interpretation


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's very enlightening, seeing all the security camera footage of the fight...written descriptions leave a lot of room for interpretation


and that was in March.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2022)

in the beginning of the war, the Russians took the complex, and they still have it. It's a red zone, IAEA need to be there to protect it, and it needs to be a demilitarized zone under they're protection...with UN observers...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well food inflation is outrageous and needs some explaining, high gas prices are caused by a lack of refining capacity not the price of crude and with EVs coming nobody will be building new refineries. Keeping America from blowing up could be problematic, the house is highly gerrymandered in favor of the republicans after decades of effort, a mere majority will no longer do.
> 
> However it looks like the GOP might screw up enough with Trump in a panic about going to prison to make a difference. The economy improving and responsible government help a lot, but many white Americans want something else and mere facts don't matter, even if it means cutting their own throats. What matters is the scripted opinion of their brainwashers on Foxnews, in their search for rationalizations of their "feelings", they even tend to ignore the news end of foxnews, biased and spun as it is.


Don't want to pay inflated prices don't buy from the supermarkets. 
12 months ago i was paying $280 for a full lamb, butchered to suit and delivered. Its the same price today.
12 months ago i was paying $13.50 per kg for a butchered to suit and delivered cow. It's the same price today.

Supermarkets have been using the excuse of fuel (mainly diesel prices) to inflate their own retail prices and therefore their profits. Good to see fuel prices starting to slide lets hope it continues to. Lets also hope that there is more pressure applied to the supermarkets for fair and reasonable pricing rather than gouging. 

Repubs will probably win the next US election. Its sad but that's the way they set their political system up and there doesn't seem much wish to change it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> *Don't want to pay inflated prices don't buy from the supermarkets.*
> 12 months ago i was paying $280 for a full lamb, butchered to suit and delivered. Its the same price today.
> 12 months ago i was paying $13.50 per kg for a butchered to suit and delivered cow. It's the same price today.
> 
> ...


not an option locally.

Also, you imply operating a chest freezer. A typical one draws one MWh per annum. Locally that is $550 per annum at my base day rate here - not counting the fact that the usage pushes me up one tier, as much as doubling that cost.

Your experience does not generalize.


----------



## printer (Aug 8, 2022)

*Sanctions squeeze has Russia stripping planes for spare parts: report *
A group of Russian airlines is stripping planes of spare parts as sanctions implemented due to Moscow’s invasion of Ukraine impact the country. 

Sources told Reuters on Monday that major Russian airlines such as Aeroflot have grounded their planes so they can be disassembled for spare parts, adding that airlines are taking parts from their planes to keep them airworthy. 

Russian-made Sukhoi Superjets, which are dependent on assembled foreign parts, have already started the disassembly process, removing an engine from a grounded jet to allow another Superjet to continue flying. 

The disused airplanes from which parts are removed to keep others flying are often referred to as “Christmas trees.” The process is linked to financial difficulties due to widespread reshuffling from the sanctions imposed by Western powers, according to Reuters.

Sanctions on Moscow stem from its unprovoked invasion of Ukraine, which began in February, and have prevented Russia from obtaining spare engine parts or undergoing maintenance checks in Western countries. 

Oleg Panteleev, the head of the Aviaport aviation think tank, told Reuters that most Western-based manufacturers know that Sukhoi Superjets fully operate in Russia. 

“Western manufacturers understand that almost all Superjets are being operated in Russia,” Panteleev said. “You can simply stop producing and shipping spare parts – and it will hurt.”

Russian officials hope that some of the used aircraft parts will ensure that foreign-built aircrafts can continue to fly through 2025, Reuters reported. 

A source also said that due to the Western-imposed sanctions, unused jets are being stripped for spare parts, as Russian jets are currently flying fewer routes than normal. 

This comes as Aeroloft has experienced a 22 percent traffic fall due to the Western-imposed sanctions against Russia, according to data provided by the company. 

Sources also told the news wire that Middle East and Asian companies may be at risk of secondary sanctions from Western powers if they provide aircraft supplies to Russia.








Sanctions squeeze has Russia stripping planes for spare parts: report


A group of Russian airlines is stripping planes of spare parts as sanctions implemented due to Moscow’s invasion of Ukraine impact the country. Sources told Reuters on Monday that major Russi…




thehill.com


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> not an option locally.
> 
> Also, you imply operating a chest freezer. A typical one draws one MWh per annum. Locally that is $550 per annum at my base day rate here - not counting the fact that the usage pushes me up one tier, as much as doubling that cost.
> 
> Your experience does not generalize.


No farmers near you or that could courier?
I do operate a small chest freezer and two small upright freezers when needed and a fridge with a freezer both in the house and in the shed. Fridge in the kitchen is a small one and the one in the shed is a large one (beer fridge).
I get 1/2 a cow and started at 1/4. Price per kilo is the same. Family's here split a full. Full lamb doesn't take up much freezer space.

I'm sure my experience doesn't generalize especially for city people but it may for a number of rural people. The price for meat at the supermarkets (even locally) does not justify the wholesale cost.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> No farmers near you or that could courier?
> I do operate a small chest freezer and two small upright freezers when needed and a fridge with a freezer both in the house and in the shed. Fridge in the kitchen is a small one and the one in the shed is a large one (beer fridge).
> I get 1/2 a cow and started at 1/4. Price per kilo is the same. Family's here split a full. Full lamb doesn't take up much freezer space.
> 
> I'm sure my experience doesn't generalize especially for city people but it may for a number of rural people. The price for meat at the supermarkets (even locally) does not justify the wholesale cost.


… in the Mojave?

also, how long does it take you (one unassisted person) to break a side of beef into individual portions all tucked into the freezer whose economics you ignored?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> … in the Mojave?
> 
> also, how long does it take you (one unassisted person) to break a side of beef into individual portions all tucked into the freezer whose economics you ignored?


Naa just a shed.
Not long. it's all butchered and dressed to the order. Silverside for eg comes corned or fresh and cryovaced. The time consuming part is cutting the mince and snags down to nightly portions, mainly the mince as i use a scale. Steaks and roasts don't take to long. Takes me about an hr and a 1/2 to split it all for a 4 person meal, bagged labelled and in the freezer i recon. Its not a huge exercise. 
It's the economics of scale an I'm not ignoring it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> … in the Mojave?
> 
> also, how long does it take you (one unassisted person) to break a side of beef into individual portions all tucked into the freezer whose economics you ignored?


4 to 6 hours if you keep at it, around 8 if you fuck off at all...unless you're just mangling it into wrappable size chunks, in that case, about 2 hours


----------



## HGCC (Aug 9, 2022)

What are we bickering about now, buying cows?

When possible you should buy a half or whole from a local-ish farmer, assuming you eat that much beef. Even if a bit more expensive (always much cheaper i hear, but dont know), it will be of great quality and you are supporting local places.

You gotta keep it whole though, chop of chunks with an ax. Otherwise it's bullshit and you are a commie.


----------



## Horselover fat (Aug 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556992053426458624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556996620004347904

That went boom. The first tweet says there have been tens of explosions and car alarms went off 20km away from the airfield


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

HGCC said:


> What are we bickering about now, buying cows?
> 
> When possible you should buy a half or whole from a local-ish farmer, assuming you eat that much beef. Even if a bit more expensive (always much cheaper i hear, but dont know), it will be of great quality and you are supporting local places.
> 
> You gotta keep it whole though, chop of chunks with an ax. Otherwise it's bullshit and you are a commie.


I live alone. If the meat were free, the economics of operating a chest freezer in a garage that routinely tops out above 110 degrees (44c) mean buying my meat retail is still cheaper. Though Walmart beef is now 160% what it was a year ago.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 9, 2022)

I'm ok with paying some farmer more than what I what I would be willing to pay at Walmart. I guess the dollar amount limit for me would be based around whole foods (calling it Complete Foods makes me laugh so much) OR a fancy meat store. There is also an argument to be made for not freezing meat. I don't eat it enough to buy in bulk.


----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2022)

printer said:


> *Sanctions squeeze has Russia stripping planes for spare parts: report *
> A group of Russian airlines is stripping planes of spare parts as sanctions implemented due to Moscow’s invasion of Ukraine impact the country.
> 
> Sources told Reuters on Monday that major Russian airlines such as Aeroflot have grounded their planes so they can be disassembled for spare parts, adding that airlines are taking parts from their planes to keep them airworthy.
> ...


Sound like my home country.... We rented planes, then started pirating them to fix up broken ones while spending the maintenance budget... now that stock is so messed up it can not even be returned....


----------



## Horselover fat (Aug 9, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556992053426458624
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556996620004347904
> 
> That went boom. The first tweet says there have been tens of explosions and car alarms went off 20km away from the airfield




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557001434411028482
I believe several aerial bombs detonated due to an accident, but I wonder if the accident was of the atacms kind...


----------



## printer (Aug 9, 2022)

*Pentagon confirms anti-radiation missiles sent to Ukraine *
The Department of Defense’s top policy official confirmed on Monday that the U.S. has sent anti-radiation missiles to Ukraine, the first time the department has acknowledged sending the missiles.

Colin Kahl, undersecretary of Defense for Policy, said the missiles have been sent as part of “recent” presidential drawdown authority (PDA) packages, meaning that the Pentagon has been sending these weapons from its own stockpiles.

“In recent PDA packages, we’ve included a number of anti-radiation missiles that can be fired off of Ukrainian aircraft that can have effects on Russia radars and other things,” Kahl said. 

Kahl didn’t say how many anti-radiation missiles were sent to Ukraine or the specific type.

But a defense official told CNN that the U.S. has sent the AGM-88 High-Speed Anti-Radiation Missile (HARM), manufactured by Raytheon. According to the outlet, reports have shown the remains of a HARM missile that hit a Russian target inside Ukraine.

The Pentagon declined to comment outside of Kahl’s remarks. 

The AGM-88 HARM is an air-to-surface tactical missile that has a range of at least 30 miles, and is designed to find and destroy radar-equipped air defense systems, according to the U.S. Air Force’s website.

The disclosure came as the Pentagon announced a $1 billion weapons package for Ukraine, which among other things includes ammunition for High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems (HIMRAS) and 75,000 rounds of 155mm artillery and ammunition.

Kahl made the comments as he was speaking about how the Pentagon has been working to boost the Ukrainian Air Force’s capabilities.

He acknowledged that the U.S. has sent spare parts and other things to help Ukraine make better use of its own MiG-29 fighter jets, but said that “it’s not inconceivable” that Kyiv could receive Western aircraft “down the road.”








Pentagon confirms anti-radiation missiles sent to Ukraine


The Department of Defense’s top policy official confirmed on Monday that the U.S. has sent anti-radiation missiles to Ukraine, the first time the department has acknowledged sending the missiles. C…




thehill.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2022)

oh yeah lets bring other countries into your stupidity.........









North Korea offering 100,000 ‘volunteers’ for war against Ukraine, says Russian state media


Russian state media said North Korea recently offered to send 100,000 “volunteers” to aid the Kremlin in its war against Ukraine. Russian journalist Igor Korotchenko alleged on Russian Channel One last week that “100,000 North Korean volunteers are prepared to come and take part in the...




news.yahoo.com






oh and there are reports NK was gonna send workers to rebuild the donbas area too......this is too rich....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I'm ok with paying some farmer more than what I what I would be willing to pay at Walmart. I guess the dollar amount limit for me would be based around whole foods (calling it Complete Foods makes me laugh so much) OR a fancy meat store. There is also an argument to be made for not freezing meat. I don't eat it enough to buy in bulk.


I doubt there is a Whole Foods or a top-flight butcher within 2 full hours each way. Fuel at >$5. becomes a factor.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

printer said:


> *Pentagon confirms anti-radiation missiles sent to Ukraine *
> The Department of Defense’s top policy official confirmed on Monday that the U.S. has sent anti-radiation missiles to Ukraine, the first time the department has acknowledged sending the missiles.
> 
> Colin Kahl, undersecretary of Defense for Policy, said the missiles have been sent as part of “recent” presidential drawdown authority (PDA) packages, meaning that the Pentagon has been sending these weapons from its own stockpiles.
> ...


I imagine that the big military contractors are very happy to have a shot (so to say) at testing some of their wares in battlefield conditions against the enemy for which they were designed.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I imagine that the big military contractors are very happy to have a shot (so to say) at testing some of their wares in battlefield conditions against the enemy for which they were designed.


actually companies were invited to test hardware in UA during the war...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2022)

Russian disinformation spreading in new ways despite bans


WASHINGTON (AP) — After Russia invaded Ukraine last February, the European Union moved to block RT and Sputnik, two of the Kremlin's top channels for spreading propaganda and misinformation about the war.




apnews.com






sleeper sites huh


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2022)

*Belarusian Opposition Leader: 'We Underestimated The Cruelty' Of Lukashenka's Regime*
9,223 views Aug 9, 2022 Two years after the August 2020 presidential election in Belarus that was widely seen as rigged, exiled opposition leader Svyatlana Tsikhanouskaya conceded that the opponents of strongman ruler Alyaksandr Lukashenka "underestimated the cruelty of the regime."


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Belarusian Opposition Leader: 'We Underestimated The Cruelty' Of Lukashenka's Regime*
> 9,223 views Aug 9, 2022 Two years after the August 2020 presidential election in Belarus that was widely seen as rigged, exiled opposition leader Svyatlana Tsikhanouskaya conceded that the opponents of strongman ruler Alyaksandr Lukashenka "underestimated the cruelty of the regime."


and according to some people, she actually won that election...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and according to some people, she actually won that election...


Lukashenko is propped up by Putin and when he is weak enough someone will make moves in Belarus, either a coup with the army or revolutionaries trained, armed, financed and injected by Poland and Ukraine. Their first moves would be to cut the rail lines coming from Russia to Belarus and get recognized by Ukraine and Poland. Hopefully Russia will be in such a state of defeat and chaos that it couldn't do much to intervene, Vlad could be busy fighting for his life with a collapsing economy or already dead. Time is on our side and not on Vlad's, every week Russia grows weaker militarily and economically while internal trouble festers, neighbors like Kazakhstan grow bolder and more independent. His entire empire is also now wide open for spying and clandestine sabotage operations by many different countries, who all have a bone to pick with Vlad, or who simply want to weaken Russia. WTF will the place be like in 5 years, if it stays on it's present trajectory?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Lukashenko is propped up by Putin and when he is weak enough someone will make moves in Belarus, either a coup with the army or revolutionaries trained, armed, financed and injected by Poland and Ukraine. Their first moves would be to cut the rail lines coming from Russia to Belarus and get recognized by Ukraine and Poland. Hopefully Russia will be in such a state of defeat and chaos that it couldn't do much to intervene, Vlad could be busy fighting for his life with a collapsing economy or already dead. Time is on our side and not on Vlad's, every week Russia grows weaker militarily and economically while internal trouble festers, neighbors like Kazakhstan grow bolder and more independent. His entire empire is also now wide open for spying and clandestine sabotage operations by many different countries, who all have a bone to pick with Vlad, or who simply want to weaken Russia. WTF will the place be like in 5 years, if it stays on it's present trajectory?


next election needs UN observers backed by UN peacekeepers and an UNrestricted NATO presence.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 9, 2022)

Russia's Saki Air Base in Novofedorivka, Crimea, has been hit by the Armed Forces of Ukraine. 40 aircraft have been destroyed, no confirmation yet.


----------



## printer (Aug 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Russia's Saki Air Base in Novofedorivka, Crimea, has been hit by the Armed Forces of Ukraine. 40 aircraft have been destroyed, no confirmation yet.









*”Skhemy” published satellite images of the Saka military airfield 4 hours before the explosions. There was a combat aircraft*
"Skhemy" journalists published a satellite image of the Crimean military airfield "Saki" in Novofedorivka, which was taken by the Planet Labs apparatus four hours before the explosions.

Journalists note that this airfield is one of the key ones for Russian aviation on the peninsula. Previously, there was a base of the Navy of Ukraine, and now, according to Radio Liberty, the 43rd Fighter Aviation Regiment of the Russian Aerospace Forces is based there, which consists mainly of Su-30SM, Su-33 fighter planes, and Su-24M bombers.

The photo shows at least a dozen Su family fighters and 14 Su-24 bombers. Warehouses can also be seen at the airfield.

The occupation administration has already announced five injured civilians.


On August 9, out in the occupied Crimea near the military airfield, which is located in the village of Novofedorivka (formerly Saki-4) near the city of Saki.
The Russian Ministry of Defense said that the at the storage site. Equipment and military personnel were allegedly not injured.









”Skhemy” published satellite images of the Saka military airfield 4 hours before the explosions. There was a combat aircraft


The Planet Labs satellite captured the Crimean military airfield in Novofedorivka four hours before the explosions. Fighters of the Su type and Su-24M bombers stood on it




babel.ua





I could not get the link in the article for the pictures of the airfield.











But with a little more effort.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557018273643905028


----------



## printer (Aug 9, 2022)

All here should find this interesting.

*Tom Mutch reveals his time on the front line with Amnesty officials and the glaring oversights and errors in their recent much-criticised report*








Why did Amnesty International Ignore My Warnings about their Ukraine Investigation? – Byline Times


Tom Mutch reveals his time on the front line with Amnesty officials and the glaring oversights and errors in their recent much-criticised report




bylinetimes.com


----------



## printer (Aug 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556997753523380224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556986951487594498


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2022)

Looks like UA got the long distance ones......to make this attack


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2022)

Thieves the lot of them.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557046593639030787


----------



## printer (Aug 9, 2022)

*Aksyonov: one person died during explosions in Crimea*
As a result of explosions in the Crimea, one person died, his relatives will be provided with all the necessary assistance. This was announced in his telegram channel by the head of the republic Sergey Aksenov.

“Unfortunately, one person died. I express my most sincere condolences to family and friends. All necessary assistance will be provided," Aksyonov wrote.

Earlier, the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation reported that aviation ammunition detonated at a military airfield in Saki . The Ministry of Health of the Republic reported that five people were injured as a result of the explosions, writes RT . The fire at the airport is localized, according to the National News Service .








Аксенов: во время взрывов в Крыму погиб один человек


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation called the cause of the explosions in the Crimea*
The cause of a series of explosions in the Crimea was the detonation of aviation ammunition. This was reported in the telegram channel of the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation.

“On August 9, at about 15:20, on the territory of the Saki airfield near the settlement of Novofedorovka, several aviation ammunition detonated on a bunded storage site. No one was injured in the explosion. Aviation equipment at the airport was not damaged. There was no fire impact on the bunded ammunition storage area at the airfield, ”the Defense Ministry said.

Earlier, the Crimean authorities reported a series of explosions near the Russian military air base in Novofedorovka. According to local publics, there were at least 10 explosions.








В Минобороны РФ назвали причину взрывов в Крыму


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Reuters: A series of explosions thundered in Crimea. Video*





Explosions are heard from the Russian military airbase at Novofedorivka in Crimea. Reuters writes about this.

“Explosions are heard from the direction of the Russian military air base in Novofedorivka in Crimea. Local publics write about two arrivals, ”reports Reuters.

There are no official comments from local authorities yet. The causes of the explosions are unknown.








Reuters: в Крыму прогремела серия взрывов


Видео




ura-news.translate.goog





*The United States “declassified” military facilities on the territory of the Saki airfield in Crimea*
Mash: American company Maxar took a picture of the Saki airfield in Crimea







Photo: Yandex.Maps

On the territory of the Saki airfield near the village of Novofedorovka in the Crimea , where a series of explosions occurred earlier on August 9, there is a training complex in which an aviation regiment on Su-24M aircraft has been deployed since 2014. This is reported by the Telegram channel Mash.

It is noted that the US-based company Maxar "declassified" the object about a week ago, taking satellite images for international reports.

Since 1989, the Maxar Class 1300 satellite platform has been known to serve governments and businesses. In early June, the US main intelligence agency signed a contract with MAXAR. So, for 10 years of cooperation the company will receive 3.23 billion dollars.

On August 9, it became known about a series of explosions near the village of Novofedorovka. Eyewitnesses filmed the moment of one of them. Later, the Russian Defense Ministry  clarified that the explosions occurred as a result of the detonation of several aviation munitions on the territory of a military airfield. The head of the Crimea , Sergei Aksyonov  , reported one death as a result of the explosions, six people were injured .

Preliminarily, there are no signs of sabotage at the airbase. This was reported by RIA Novosti with reference to a source in the Ministry of Defense. The department clarified that a violation of fire safety requirements is considered as the main version of the explosions.








США «рассекретили» военные объекты на территории аэродрома Саки в Крыму


На территории аэродрома Саки рядом с поселком Новофедоровка в Крыму находится учебно-тренировочный комплекс, где готовят летный состав палубной авиации, сообщает Telegram-канал Mash. Базирующаяся в США компания Maxar около недели назад «рассекретила» объект, сделав спутниковые снимки для...




lenta-ru.translate.goog





*The number of victims of explosions at the airport in the Crimea increased*
The Crimean Ministry of Health announced an increase in the number of victims due to explosions in Novofedorovka to 9







Photo: Reuters

The Crimean Ministry of Health reported that the number of victims of explosions at a military airfield in Novofedorovka in the Saksky district in the west of the republic has increased. It is reported by RIA Novosti with reference to the press service of the department.

“The number of victims as a result of the incident in the village of Novofedorovka, Saki district, has increased to nine. The victim is still alone,” the ministry said.

Earlier it was reported that the number of victims due to explosions at an airfield in the Crimea increased to seven. Among them are two minors. The department clarified that the nature of the injuries in the victims was shrapnel wounds. One person died as a result of the incident .

On August 9, local residents reported a series of explosions near the village of Novofedorovka. One of them was captured on video. Later, the Russian Defense Ministry  reported that the explosions occurred on the territory of the Saki military airfield, where aviation ammunition detonated.








Число пострадавших из-за взрывов на аэродроме в Крыму увеличилось


Минздрав Крыма сообщил, что число пострадавших в результате взрывов в Новофедоровке увеличилось. «Количество пострадавших в результате происшествия в пгт Новофедоровка Сакского района возросло до девяти. Погибший по-прежнему один», — заявили в пресс-службе крымского ведомства.




lenta-ru.translate.goog





Hard to hide this one. But they still try.


----------



## printer (Aug 9, 2022)

*Crimea announced the introduction of comprehensive measures to protect against external threats*
The head of Crimea ,  Sergei Aksyonov , said that the republic had taken comprehensive measures to protect itself from an external threat. He announced this on the air of the Solovyov Live channel.

Aksyonov stressed that the introduction of the necessary measures in the Crimea provides almost 100 percent security for the inhabitants of the republic.

“Measures that are being taken today as to the most protected objects, the territory of Crimea is also protected ... At the moment, from the point of view of an external threat, exhaustive measures have been taken in full. Everything is possible in life, but 99 percent of it is enough to ensure safety,” he stressed.

The head of the republic added that the Ministry of Defense, the FSB , the Ministry of Internal Affairs and the Russian Guard are taking measures to ensure security in Crimea .

Earlier, a yellow level of terrorist threat was introduced in Crimea . It will operate from 20:00 on August 9 to 20:00 on August 24, 2022 on the territory of the urban districts of Armyansk , Dzhankoy, Krasnoperekopsk and Dzhankoysky and Krasnoperekopsky districts.

Several explosions occurred at the Saki military airfield near Novofedorivka in Crimea on 9 August. Six people, including one child, were injured in the incident. One person died .








В Крыму заявили о введении исчерпывающих мер по защите от внешней угрозы


Глава Крыма Сергей Аксенов заявил, что в республике приняли исчерпывающие меры по защите от внешней угрозы. Об этом он сообщил в эфире канала «Соловьев Live». «В жизни быть может все, но на 99 процентов этого достаточно, чтобы обеспечить безопасность», — подчеркнул он.




lenta-ru.translate.goog





And the Propaganda Channel


*The source called the violation of security rules the only version of the explosions in Novofedorovka*
The source called the main version of the cause of the explosions in Novofedorivka

Violation of fire safety rules is considered as the main cause of the emergency at the Saki airfield in Crimea, a source in the Russian military department told RIA Novosti.

"As the main reason for the explosion of several ammunition at the Saki airfield, only a violation of fire safety requirements is considered. There are no signs, evidence, and even more so there are no facts of intentional impact on ammunition in order to undermine it," the agency's interlocutor specified.

Earlier on Tuesday, explosions thundered near the village of Novofedorovka in Crimea. According to the Ministry of Defense, the incident occurred due to the detonation of aviation munitions, one person was killed, nine others, including two children, received shrapnel wounds. According to the regional Ministry of Health, six victims were sent home after providing the necessary assistance. The seventh continues to be in hospital. 

According to the adviser to the head of the region Oleg Kryuchkov , 30 people were evacuated from the houses adjacent to the airfield, they will be settled in boarding houses and hotels. 








Источник назвал основную версию причины взрывов в Новофедоровке


Нарушение правил пожарной безопасности рассматривают как основную причину ЧП на аэродроме Саки в Крыму, сообщил РИА Новости источник в российском военном... РИА Новости, 09.08.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog






_Interesting some of the comments._


My bother was just in Saki and personally saw how three "cigarette butts" in the form of a fire safety violation flew into Saki garrison from the north.

According to the fashionable version, we have all the losses at the fronts and in the rear solely due to violations of fire safety, or because of applause 

Well, yes. The cruiser "Moskva" also burned down itself. 

The military power of Ukraine has increased several times since February 24, the half-million mobilized reserve has not yet begun combat operations, but is only being trained, including on American aircraft 

It's like here. Konashenkov will not tell about the arrival of military engineering equipment in the Kherson region. There are good Samaritans. 

_(this is tongue in cheek)_

The Russian army in small contingents destroyed 90% of the military tank and howitzer Soviet stocks of Ukraine, more than 70% of the Soviet stocks of Ukrainian armored vehicles and MRLs were also destroyed, naturally 200 thousand of the most combat-ready military of the Armed Forces were destroyed, half of the Ukrainian original population who are now in Russian territories who left for Russia who fled to Europe who died, all the military enterprises of Ukraine were destroyed, even 65-year-old old people and the disabled are caught in Avsu. Ukraine is now virtually defenseless like a lamb to the slaughter, and 20% of all military supplies of the NATO bloc transferred to Ukraine did not help either. 

here is the official version: the magpies picked up the unextinguished cigarette butts and exported them directly to the shells! Forty were put on the wanted list and declared a state of emergency!) 

The military power of Ukraine has increased several times since February 24, the half-million mobilized reserve has not yet begun combat operations, but is only being trained, including on American aircraft 

It's like here. Konashenkov will not tell about the arrival of military engineering equipment in the Kherson region. There are good Samaritans. 
More than 200 km from Sak to Ukraine. so some long-range cigarette butts flew into the Saki garrison! 

That's how it is. Russia is already at the limit. The West didn't really start. Fight. 

how vaguely described the situation! When will they stop being afraid to tell the truth and admit their mistakes!? Or maybe a firefly flew by at night and set fire to a container of ammunition? 

You wanted to say that throughout the United States, Britain and the European Union, mercenaries are being collected for Svo in Ukraine, and the last male Ukrainians are being sought out in the cellars with subpoenas? Then everything is correct. And Russia has an Army of a million fighters plus 5 million in reserve, although only 90 thousand fighters of the Russian Army are involved in this SVO. According to international military research institutes, Russia has 45% of howitzers of those in the world, 40% of the world's tanks and about half of all missiles in the world, we use only 5% of our military potential, while 200 thousand military APU and more than 3,000 NATO mercenaries have already been destroyed. Plus, Russia protects the civilian population and the infrastructure of the remaining Ukraine, which no army has ever done, this naturally slows down its own. 
again sabotage profukali! and write off on an unextinguished cigarette ((( 

The entry of the LPR troops into the territory of Soledar was announced on July 13. A month has passed. I remind you that this is a "city" with a population of 10 thousand people. Special Turtle Operation. 

From our government, the truth is not heard. 

When air defense does not cover, propaganda covers. 

No. Because of the special operation. Since March 11, volunteers have been recruited by presidential decree. Did you just find out? 

Russia has demilitarized Europe and finally closes the project Ukraine. Everything is logical. And Russia has weapons for 150 years of wars, don’t worry about those 2 shells that exploded.


----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557003184685588482


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 4 to 6 hours if you keep at it, around 8 if you fuck off at all...unless you're just mangling it into wrappable size chunks, in that case, about 2 hours


I'd rather a butcher just do it to order and then i just pack it away.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I live alone. If the meat were free, the economics of operating a chest freezer in a garage that routinely tops out above 110 degrees (44c) mean buying my meat retail is still cheaper. Though Walmart beef is now 160% what it was a year ago.


We are a family of 4 and a small chest freezer costs about $60 a year to run.
And that's my point. Here meat has gone up at the supermarkets something drastic but the price direct from the farmer has stayed the same.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> We are a family of 4 and a small chest freezer costs about $60 a year to run.
> And that's my point. Here meat has gone up at the supermarkets something drastic but the price direct from the farmer has stayed the same.


Having four to feed does make it a better proposition. 

A typical Craigslist freezer here burns 1+ megawatt-hour a year. Last month, despite severe energy discipline, I had a few kWh at $0.64 per. 

There is also the small problem that I am nowhere near current cattle country.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Having four to feed does make it a better proposition.
> 
> A typical Craigslist freezer here burns 1+ megawatt-hour a year. Last month, despite severe energy discipline, I had a few kWh at $0.64 per.
> 
> There is also the small problem that I am nowhere near current cattle country.


Agree it would be silly for a single person but then 4 single people can split an order..
We all have different energy plans etc but i recon $60 a year for me would be high. Seems the avg is less.

It costs *$54.78 per year to run a freezer*, on average. This works out to $4.56 per month, $0.15 per day and $0.006 per hour.
*Compact chest freezers are the cheapest to run*, costing $29.47 annually, on average.
*Upright freezers are the most expensive freezers to run*, with the average cost coming in at $66.83 per year.









Cost To Run A Freezer [Based On 354 Models | 10 Cost Saving Tips]


How much does it cost to run a freezer? Find out here, based on 354 different models. And get 10 tips to keep your freezer running costs & carbon footprint low.




ecocostsavings.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Agree it would be silly for a single person but then 4 single people can split an order..
> We all have different energy plans etc but i recon $60 a year for me would be high. Seems the avg is less.
> 
> It costs *$54.78 per year to run a freezer*, on average. This works out to $4.56 per month, $0.15 per day and $0.006 per hour.
> ...


somebody is not paying attention! I plainly stated my cost per kWh. It is nowhere near 15 cents per. 

Also, a freezer that burns only 200 kWh/annum will be tiny. Also, as a desert dweller the temperature gradient is rather steeper here than the national average. This has two consequences that stack:
1) reduced thermodynamic efficiency because the condenser side is hot. 
2) increased heat flow in watts across the insulation. 

Work with the numbers provided! This isn’t our first go-around regarding numeracy. 









numeracy


1. ability to do basic mathematics: 2. ability to do basic mathematics:




dictionary.cambridge.org


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Having four to feed does make it a better proposition.
> 
> A typical Craigslist freezer here burns 1+ megawatt-hour a year. Last month, despite severe energy discipline, I had a few kWh at $0.64 per.
> 
> There is also the small problem that* I am nowhere near current cattle country.*


There's bound to be strays


----------



## printer (Aug 9, 2022)

*War in Ukraine Has Sparked a New Race to Succeed Putin*
*The choice may between a "new Putin" or an "anti-Putin."*

The war in Ukraine and ensuing sanctions have failed to cement Russia’s power vertical or unify the country’s influential business and political groups. Had President Vladimir Putin gotten the swift victory he was clearly counting on when he launched his “special operation,” he would have solidified his position as ruler, but as the conflict drags on, the elites are being forced to think of their future and to try to find their place within it. 
Putin himself demonstrates no intention to step down but looks increasingly relegated to the past. The elites and potential successors are watching his every military move, but they can already see that he has no place in their postwar vision of the future. His sole remaining function in their perception of the new era of peace will be to nominate a successor and leave the stage. 

The war has, therefore, set in motion a public race of the successors. In recent years, political maneuvering in Russia was kept in the shadows, but in this new era, loud proclamations and high-visibility political gesturing are again the norm. It is as though an active election campaign is already under way, with bureaucrats and functionaries within the ruling party doing their best to get into the limelight and even attacking one another. Until recently, such behavior was almost unthinkable: the presidential administration worked in silence, while high-status functionaries at the ruling United Russia party restricted themselves to making promises on social policies.

Former president, ex-prime minister, and deputy chair of the Security Council Dmitry Medvedev has been particularly busy making statements. His over-the-top, hardline comments on foreign policy issues and insults hurled at Western leaders often look comical, but the role he’s trying to play is clear. It blends tough isolationism with populism, firmly placing the blame for internal woes on the shoulders of external enemies. 

Another politician newly making loud gestures is the first deputy chief of staff and curator of the Kremlin’s political bloc Sergei Kiriyenko, who has now been given responsibility for overseeing the breakaway republics in the Donbas. He has become one of the new era’s highest profile politicians, though previously—ever since he became a presidential envoy in the early 2000s—he had never demonstrated any inclination for the limelight. 
But now Kiriyenko has taken to wearing khaki and talking loudly of fascists, Nazis, and the unique mission of the Russian people. He headlines public events, and in the Donbas he unveiled a monument to “Granny Anya,” the elderly woman the Russians tried to turn into a symbol of the “liberation” of Ukraine. He is clearly emphasizing his status as curator of the self-proclaimed Donetsk and Luhansk “people’s republics” (DNR and LNR): something done by neither of his predecessors in that role, Vladislav Surkov and Dmitry Kozak. 

Media reports have stressed that those taking up administrative jobs in the Donbas republics are alumni of the school for governors, Kiriyenko’s brainchild. And though Kiriyenko isn’t directly involved in the military campaign, he has clearly managed to carve out a niche for himself in Putin’s martial agenda. 

The speaker of the State Duma, Vyacheslav Volodin, is another front-runner in the battle of the hawks. Since his transfer from the Kremlin (as first deputy chief of staff) to the State Duma, Volodin has stepped up his public profile, making numerous provocative statements that are guaranteed to be picked up as sound bites. Now he is redoubling his efforts, backing a ban on foreign words on shopfronts and calling for the death penalty to be kept in the DNR and LNR.

Other influential bureaucrats have adopted a very different strategy, choosing to steer as far away from the subject of the “special operation” as their position allows. That silence is in itself a political gesture.

Prime Minister Mikhail Mishustin and Moscow Mayor Sergei Sobyanin, both regarded as contenders for Putin’s succession prior to the war, have been notably tight-lipped about the “special operation” in Ukraine. Sobyanin toed the line by appearing at a rally in support of it at Moscow’s Luzhniki stadium in March, and traveled to the LNR in June, but he has yet to be spotted in army fatigues or to call for Nazism to be crushed. Mishustin, meanwhile, has avoided the subject of the war entirely. 

The rational explanation for their silence is that war is a temporary affair, and relations with the West and even with Ukraine will, at some point and somehow, have to be restored. When that time comes, those who haven’t insulted “hostile countries” or directly participated in the military campaign will be better placed to go about that. 

Remaining silent has its own risks, however. If Putin eventually requires complete commitment from all bureaucrats on the Donbas and military issue, the fact that they remained silent could be held against them. 

This is all reminiscent of the situation in 2007, when Putin’s second term as president was coming to an end and he could not run for a third consecutive term under the constitution. There were two candidates for the role of successor: first deputy prime ministers Sergei Ivanov and Dmitry Medvedev. Ivanov positioned himself as a conservative and authoritarian, while Medvedev played the role of a liberal modernizer oriented toward the West.

The winner, Medvedev—who claimed back then that “freedom is better than non-freedom”—genuinely strayed from Putin’s beaten track, drawing closer to the West. He spoke sincerely about continuing his presidential career, but quickly folded when Putin wanted to return to the presidency in 2012. 

Following Putin’s reelection in 2018, the issue of succession again arose, only to be cut short when Putin changed the constitution to reset the clock on presidential terms, enabling him to run for two more terms from 2024. Now the Russian elite is again looking around for a successor, but in this new era of political gestures, it is the potential successors who have fired the starting pistol, rather than Putin.

The two strategies—loud gestures and resounding silence—reflect the different approaches and assumptions of those who use them. The hawks operate on the basis that the successor will be chosen by Putin, so they mimic his behavior in their attempts to win his favor, indicating that they will preserve his legacy loyally. “After Putin there will be Putin,” Volodin once said. 

Those remaining silent are counting on a different succession scenario, whereby the new leader is selected by the elites. As a rule, in this scenario, bets aren’t placed on the most popular potential candidate: they’re not backing anyone who likes to get up on the podium and flex. Instead, technocrats who are capable of taking into account the interests of various groups will become the leading candidates. A “new Putin” could start a redistribution of influence and property, and the elites have little interest in that. 

The 2022 version of the successors’ race is a virtual event, of course. Putin hasn’t announced the start of casting and clearly isn’t planning to leave his job: the presidential administration is preparing for elections in 2024, and it goes without saying who will be in the central role. The war and potential annexation of further territories will remove the need for Putin to come up with a manifesto of any kind. He wants to go into the election as the man who defeated Nazism (irrespective of the actual results of the invasion) and as a historic figure who doesn’t need to make any promises to his people. 

Nevertheless, the interest shown in the succession race by the most senior members of the elites—not to mention the enthusiasm of its participants—demonstrates that the system wants to discuss (and see) a post-Putin future. It might seem that the extreme circumstances of wartime should banish any thoughts of what will come later. But whatever that future looks like, there appears to be less and less room in it for Putin.
_This article was originally published by the Carnegie Endowment for Peace. _









War in Ukraine Has Sparked a New Race to Succeed Putin - The Moscow Times


Opinion | Possible candidates are either making big bellicose statements or totally silent on the war.




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## myke (Aug 9, 2022)

You could put out some alfalfa as bate,you never know what might come.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

myke said:


> You could put out some alfalfa as bate,you never know what might come.


 must.
not.
touchit.
(it’s hard!)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Lukashenko is propped up by Putin and when he is weak enough someone will make moves in Belarus, either a coup with the army or revolutionaries trained, armed, financed and injected by Poland and Ukraine. Their first moves would be to cut the rail lines coming from Russia to Belarus and get recognized by Ukraine and Poland. Hopefully Russia will be in such a state of defeat and chaos that it couldn't do much to intervene, Vlad could be busy fighting for his life with a collapsing economy or already dead. Time is on our side and not on Vlad's, every week Russia grows weaker militarily and economically while internal trouble festers, neighbors like Kazakhstan grow bolder and more independent. His entire empire is also now wide open for spying and clandestine sabotage operations by many different countries, who all have a bone to pick with Vlad, or who simply want to weaken Russia. WTF will the place be like in 5 years, if it stays on it's present trajectory?


yeah...but the Ukrainians have limited man power and limited ammunition...we're using them to our own ends, when we could be helping them end this thing a lot faster. more himars, more tanks, more ammunition...can't do much about the attrition to their army, unfortunately


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah...but the Ukrainians have limited man power and limited ammunition...we're using them to our own ends, when we could be helping them end this thing a lot faster. more himars, more tanks, more ammunition...can't do much about the attrition to their army, unfortunately


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah...but the Ukrainians have limited man power and limited ammunition...we're using them to our own ends, when we could be helping them end this thing a lot faster. more himars, more tanks, more ammunition...can't do much about the attrition to their army, unfortunately


Someone has made the call to go slow and strangle the fucker, we can only guess at the motives, but sparing Vlad's feelings is not one of them. Avoiding nuclear war might be a motive and a long war will destroy his military more completely and make sure Europe ends their dependency on Russian energy. It might hurt Ukraine, but casualties are pretty light for this kind of war, Jesus, when they fought over the same ground in WW2 it was a fucking slaughterhouse compared to this. Ukrainian losses are not that great for a country of 45 million people, the EU and allies are propping up the economy while Russia's goes into the toilet. What will conditions be like in Russia a year into this war? What will they be like in a few more years?

There will be trouble for Vlad in Belarus when the time is right and it would cause him to pull whatever he has left of his army out of Ukraine entirely and head for Belarus, provided much of it isn't trapped in Crimea by a blown bridge at Kerch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2022)

*First Videos from the Attack on Novofedorivka Air Base (Lots of Damage)*
4,054 views Aug 9, 2022 Videos from the attack on Novofedorivka airbase. A car park outside Saky/Saki air base shows damaged cars, plus a destroyed Su-24 fencer.

A short update on the attack on Novofedorivka airbase. So, we now have our first video from the scene and blimey—the damage is immense. And this is just the car park outside—and this amount of damage has been caused. Now, the exact platform used still hasn’t been identified, but it’s clear that Russia’s initial claim that “no airframes” were damaged is absolute tosh. I will let this video play to the end. Then, I will look at where this car park is in relation to the air base.

So—it’s here, not on the air base itself but about 500 meters away. There’s even a car with a steel beam tossed through it. 

Now—we have one very short video from the air base itself. This one showing a totally destroyed Su-24 and ground equipment. Which is likely just the tip of the ice berg when it comes to destruction.

Now, there is a third video doing the rounds said to be from the airbase, but on it—the Russians speaking mention being hit at “5 in the morning” which is too early for this, so its likely from another facility targeted.

So—that’s it for now. I expect more videos and photos will trickle out from the scene. But it’s guaranteed, this has hit Russia hard. It could be the biggest single-day loss for Russia in the entire war.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> must.
> not.
> touchit.
> (it’s hard!)


You are a master.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

HGCC said:


> You are a master.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

heehee


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5178150


only for mountain assaults...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> only for mountain assaults...


with a glass of nice Chianti


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> somebody is not paying attention! I plainly stated my cost per kWh. It is nowhere near 15 cents per.
> 
> Also, a freezer that burns only 200 kWh/annum will be tiny. Also, as a desert dweller the temperature gradient is rather steeper here than the national average. This has two consequences that stack:
> 1) reduced thermodynamic efficiency because the condenser side is hot.
> ...


Why I said we all have different energy plans and yours sounds expensive.
Have you thought about going solar with Lifepo4 batteries or a powerwall type deal?

I don't like math or spelling. Not very good at either.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Why I said we all have different energy plans and yours sounds expensive.
> Have you thought about going solar with Lifepo4 batteries or a powerwall type deal?


I rent. Otherwise yes. No powerwall as I ain’ giving Anol Musk a red cent.


----------



## Polly Wog (Aug 10, 2022)

Russia dangles freedom to prisoners if they fight in Ukraine. Many are taking the deadly gamble.


Promises of freedom and riches are made to convicts in cramped jail cells. Frantic phone calls ensue between relatives and inmates weighing the offer. Then prisoners vanish, leaving their loved ones to sift through reports of the wounded arriving in hospitals.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2022)

supposedly a false threat...if so, who made it?
https://www.newsweek.com/russian-general-threatens-bomb-nuclear-power-plant-we-warned-you-1732328

counter intelligence is one thing, fabricating bullshit out of whole cloth is a russian trick, best left to them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Russia dangles freedom to prisoners if they fight in Ukraine. Many are taking the deadly gamble.
> 
> 
> Promises of freedom and riches are made to convicts in cramped jail cells. Frantic phone calls ensue between relatives and inmates weighing the offer. Then prisoners vanish, leaving their loved ones to sift through reports of the wounded arriving in hospitals.
> ...


i'm imagining at least half of the people in russian jails are there for imagined crimes against the state, sad to see people who aren't really criminals being used as cannon fodder, with no chance of surviving. putin can make any promises he wants, and who's going to make him come through with one red rouble of it?


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 10, 2022)

Ukrainian defenders hit the Chonhar crossing today, one of only two routes in and out of Crimea.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557366545550016513


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> supposedly a false threat...if so, who made it?
> https://www.newsweek.com/russian-general-threatens-bomb-nuclear-power-plant-we-warned-you-1732328
> 
> counter intelligence is one thing, fabricating bullshit out of whole cloth is a russian trick, best left to them.


It would be a strategic mistake to deliberately contaminate lands that they say are theirs. The sanctions would suddenly be global and airtight. If China and India still play nice with the Russians, suspend trade with them.


----------



## printer (Aug 10, 2022)

*Ukraine Says 9 Russian Warplanes Destroyed in Crimea Blasts*
Ukraine's air force said Wednesday that nine Russian warplanes were destroyed in massive explosions at an air base in Crimea amid speculation they were the result of a Ukrainian attack that would represent a significant escalation in the war.

Russia denied any aircraft were damaged in Tuesday's blasts — or that any attack took place.

Ukrainian officials have stopped short of publicly claiming responsibility for the explosions, while poking fun at Russia's explanation that munitions at the Saki air base caught fire and blew up and also underscoring the importance of the peninsula that Moscow annexed eight years ago.

In his nightly video address several hours after the blasts, Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy vowed to retake the peninsula, saying that “this Russian war against Ukraine and against all of free Europe began with Crimea and must end with Crimea — its liberation.”

On Wednesday, Russian authorities sought to downplay the blasts, saying all hotels and beaches were unaffected on the peninsula, which is a popular tourist destination for many Russians. The explosions, which killed one person and wounded 13, sent tourists fleeing in panic as plumes of smoke towered over the nearby coastline. They knocked out windows and caused other damage in some apartment buildings.

Russian warplanes have used Saki to strike areas in Ukraine’s south on short notice, and Ukrainian social networks were abuzz with speculation that Ukrainian-fired long-range missiles hit the base.

Officials in Moscow have long warned Ukraine that any attack on Crimea would trigger massive retaliation, including strikes on “decision-making centers” in Kyiv.

A Ukrainian presidential adviser, Oleksiy Arestovych, who is more outspoken than other officials, cryptically said Tuesday that the blasts were caused either by a Ukrainian-made long-range weapon or were the work of guerrillas operating in Crimea.

The base on the Black Sea peninsula that dangles off southern Ukraine is at least 200 kilometers (some 125 miles) away from the closest Ukrainian position — out of the range of the missiles supplied by the U.S. for use in the HIMARS systems.

The Ukrainian military has successfully used those missiles, with a range of 80 kilometers (50 miles), to target ammunition and fuel depots, strategic bridges and other key targets in Russia-occupied territories. HIMARS could also fire longer-range rockets, with a range of up to 300 kilometers (about 185 miles), that Ukraine has asked for.

But U.S. authorities have refrained from providing them thus far, fearing that it could provoke Russia and widen the conflict. But the explosions in Saki raised speculation on social media that Ukraine might have finally got the weapons.

Ukrainian military analyst Oleh Zhdanov said that the Ukrainian forces could have struck the Russian air base with a Ukrainian Neptune anti-ship missile that has a range of about 200 kilometers (about 125 miles) and could have been adapted for use against ground targets and could be fired from Ukrainian positions near Mykolaiv northwest of Crimea.

The Ukrainian military also might have used Western-supplied Harpoon anti-ship missiles that can also be used against ground targets and have a range of about 300 kilometers (about 185 miles), he said.

“Official Kyiv has kept mum about it, but unofficially the military acknowledges that it was a Ukrainian strike,” Zhdanov said.

If Ukrainian forces were, in fact, responsible for the blasts, it would be the first known major attack on a Russian military site in Crimea, which the Kremlin annexed in 2014. A smaller explosion last month at the headquarters of Russia’s Black Sea Fleet in the Crimean port of Sevastopol was blamed on Ukrainian saboteurs using a makeshift drone.

During the war, Russia has reported numerous fires and explosions at munitions storage sites on its territory near the Ukrainian border, blaming some of them on Ukrainian strikes. Ukrainian authorities have mostly remained silent about the incidents.

Meanwhile, Russian shelling hit areas across Ukraine on Tuesday night into Wednesday, including the central region of Dnipropetrovsk, where 13 people were killed and 11 others were wounded, according to the region’s governor Valentyn Reznichenko.

Reznichenko said the Russian forces fired at the city of Marganets and a nearby village. Dozens of residential buildings, two schools and several administrative buildings were damaged by the shelling.

“It was a terrible night,” Reznichenko said. “It's very hard to take bodies from under debris. We are facing a cruel enemy who engage in daily terror against our cities and villages.”

The Russian forces also continued shelling the nearby city of Nikopol across the Dnieper River from the Russia-occupied Zaporizhzhia nuclear power plant, Europe's largest.

Ukraine and Russia have accused each other of shelling the power station, Europe’s biggest nuclear plant, stoking international fears of a catastrophe.




__





Loading…






www.newsmax.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2022)

Putin loses 100th colonel as US says Russia has 80,000 casualties


Lieutenant-Colonel Vitaly Tsikul, 36 and a tank commander, died fighting in Ukraine last month but his demise has been confirmed in recent days after footage of his funeral emerged.




www.dailymail.co.uk





think i can live with those estimates.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2022)

now why would you being doing this i wonder....hmmmm









Russia Is Scouring the Globe for Weapons to Use Against Ukraine


The passage of a sanctioned cargo ship from Syria to a Russian port shows how Moscow is bringing equipment home again.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2022)

igor: we need to run and hide......

Ivan: hold my vodka


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 10, 2022)

Russia and Ukraine are each casting blame for the prison’s destruction, meanwhile, with Moscow alleging that Ukrainian forces used U.S.-made ordnance—a High Mobility Artillery Rocket System, or HIMARS—to bring the building down, according to the Washington Post.

In a video posted to Russian news site TVZVEZDA, Seagal, who is identified as a special representative of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Russian Federation for Humanitarian Relations between Russia and the U.S., appears to serve as a spokesperson against Ukraine’s use of HIMARS.

“It definitely looks like a rocket,” Seagal is reported to have said. “If you look at the burning and other details, of course it’s not a bomb. Not to mention the fact that Russia really has a lot of artifacts from HIMARS. This is where HIMARS hit, 50 people were killed, another 70 were injured.”


According to the Russian site, Seagal added a conspiracy angle by suggesting that HIMARS was used by Ukrainian troops because the country’s President Volodymyr Zelenskyy wanted to silence a “Nazi” being held at the prison.

“The interesting thing is that one of the killed Nazis is a Nazi who just started talking a lot about Zelensky,” Seagal added, “and that Zelensky is responsible for the orders about torture and other atrocities that violate not only the Geneva War Convention, but are also crimes against humanity.”

The Post, however, indicated that the images from the attack on Olenivka prison are not consistent with HIMARS.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2022)

Segal


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5178657
> 
> Russia and Ukraine are each casting blame for the prison’s destruction, meanwhile, with Moscow alleging that Ukrainian forces used U.S.-made ordnance—a High Mobility Artillery Rocket System, or HIMARS—to bring the building down, according to the Washington Post.
> 
> ...


my generation’s Hanoi Jane


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 10, 2022)

Please lord Jesus …. Send him into conflict wearing a seam busting baby flak vest .

Send me an ear ….. dog likes chewing pig ears.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 10, 2022)

That self chest slap is an advanced fighting style. It hardens your man tits.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 10, 2022)

Terrible person and trash action star. Only good thing he did was have that playboy chick pop out of a cake in Boatmovie 2 or whatever it was called.









Part One: Steven Seagal Is So Much Worse Than You'd Ever Imagine


Listen to this episode from Behind the Bastards on Spotify. Trust us, Steven Seagal is a world class monster. On episode 26, Robert is joined by the Internet's Seanbaby about Seagal's aikido, alleged human trafficking and unconscionable blues music. Learn more about your ad-choices at...




open.spotify.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 10, 2022)

He pops up like a chancre sore every once in awhile - let him crow Russian propaganda and show his true colors.
So much for his Tibetan belief in the thought of having good-will, renunciation, and non-violence. Belief in Noble Eight Fold path :including Refraining from killing living beings, stealing, and sexual misconduct.

Burn in hell you fucking phony piece of shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

There is a warning here about believing one’s own bs.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5178688


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Segal


And fuck Dana White and the UFC for trying to make him seem legit.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> There is a warning here about believing one’s own bs.


DMX NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

HGCC said:


> DMX NOOOOOOOOOOO


I am pleased to report that I don’t know who that is. I am unusually indifferent toward celebrities.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

I like how they preempted the obvious Russian response. 









Videos Show Explosions Rocking Russian Military Airfield in Crimea


Two Russian officials have confirmed that an incident involving massive explosions has taken place however they did not indicate what was the cause.



www.newsweek.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

“we do not have enough trouble”









Russian surveillance aircraft spotted within Alaskan Air Defense Identification Zone


“The Russian aircraft remained in international airspace and did not enter American or Canadian sovereign airspace,” NORAD said.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 10, 2022)

Explosions at Belarusian Zyabrovka airfield reported, Belarus gave Russia full control of it recently.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

Russia must exit Ukraine nuclear plant, G7 says - BBC News


Moscow's occupation of the Zaporizhzhia site puts the entire region in danger, say foreign ministers.




www.bbc.com





when Russia predictably blusters -


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2022)

*Crimea air base attack ‘frightened the life’ out of Russia*
173,819 views Aug 10, 2022 " Suddenly Ukraine possesses the offensive power to hit anywhere they want in Crimea." Major General Chip Chapman describes the Ukrainian attack on Saki air base as ‘frightening’ for the Russians on #TimesRadio.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2022)

Ministry of Defence of Belarus gives reason for explosions at Zyabrovka military airfield


YEVHEN KIZILOV – THURSDAY, 11 AUGUST, 09:41




www.pravda.com.ua


----------



## xtsho (Aug 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Crimea air base attack ‘frightened the life’ out of Russia*
> 173,819 views Aug 10, 2022 " Suddenly Ukraine possesses the offensive power to hit anywhere they want in Crimea." Major General Chip Chapman describes the Ukrainian attack on Saki air base as ‘frightening’ for the Russians on #TimesRadio.


They should be frightened. Russia was unable to close the deal early on and now they're stalled and running dry. All of the weapons from western countries are in place including some advanced systems manned by foreign contractors. Ukraine is the new proxy war. Russia can't defeat the Ukraine. Their weakness is on full display. Sweden and Finland are now in NATO. Things just keep getting worse for Russia. putin has destroyed Russia for the next decade at least.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557833398714073088


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2022)

*R9X Bladed "Ninja" Missile - Real Sci-Fi Weapons*
137,423 views Jan 14, 2021 Last video, we covered a kinetic weapons system known as Rods From God. In this video, we're covering another kinetic weapon system, but one that's actually moved past the hypothetical stage. 

This is the AGM-114 Hellfire missile, particularly the R9X model. Foregoing conventional explosive payload, the R9X relies purely on kinetic energy to destroy its target. Upon approaching impact point, the R9X opens up with 6 steel blades which rotate around the body of the missile. These blades are capable of cutting through vehicles or even concrete buildings, and have earned it names such as the "ninja missile" and "Flying Ginsu". 

This weapon has been implicated in a number of attacks by the US Air Force, including the killing of high profile terrorist targets such as Qassem Soleimani. There are of course still details unknown about this weapon, but enough is available that we can dissect it for the high-precision futuristic ordinance that it is.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 12, 2022)

Not to reveal my hidden love for reading shady conspiracy stuff, but I really thought everyone knew the knife missile was real.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Not to reveal my hidden love for reading shady conspiracy stuff, but I really thought everyone knew the knife missile was real.


It was new on me, but it made immediate sense. 
In ‘91 we were dropping guided bombs within feet of the aimpoint. 
Now we can do it within inches, and without a remote operator. 

It also allows one to say Surgical Strike with a smug face.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2022)

new Russian tactic to respond to precision strikes:
1) run
2) hide
3 through large n) repeat









Russia Developing 'New Tactic' to Counter U.S. HIMARS: Ukraine Official


Oleksiy Danilov, secretary of Ukraine's National Security and Defense Council, said the tactic is "dispersion" and that Russia is doing less "ammo stacking."



www.newsweek.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557833398714073088


the russians aren't being cooperative...imagine that....if zaporizhzhia melts down, that should be considered an act of international terrorism akin to 9-11 and should be more than sufficient provocation to get NATO involved in this fight....FUCKING FINALLY...
if there is a nuclear melt down because we were dragging our feet and using Ukraine to do our dirty work, WE should be fully responsible for it, as much as the russians...
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2022/aug/12/ukraine-war-zaporizhzhia-nuclear-power-plant-iaea-un-watchdog-warns-catastrophic-consequences


----------



## bam0813 (Aug 12, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Not to reveal my hidden love for reading shady conspiracy stuff, but I really thought everyone knew the knife missile was real.


These are pretty nuts also


----------



## bam0813 (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2022)

Cannon fodder, they earned their rubles, but their families will probably get ripped off anyway. The problem the Russians will have is they killed off any separatists they had in Donetsk by drafting them into the army and getting them killed, while turning the rest of the population there against them. When this shit is over there will be no Russian sympathizers or separatists left in Ukraine, 98% of the population thinks they will win the war and that includes almost all the Russian speakers too!






*Bodies Of Russian Mercenaries Litter Field After Donetsk Battle With Ukrainian Army*
450,821 views Aug 12, 2022 Ukrainian soldiers say they found bodies on the battlefield with uniforms bearing Grim Reaper patches near Bakhmut in the Donetsk region and a slogan that is a calling card for the Vagner Group, a Russian-allied mercenary paramilitary organization.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2022)

*LUKASHENKO'S NIGHTMARE: BELARUSIAN TROOPS WILL REBEL IF THEY ARE SEND TO UKRAINE || 2022*


----------



## ANC (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## printer (Aug 13, 2022)

*Ukraine Used New Ballistic Missile on Crimea Airbase*
Ukraine used homemade long-range weapons to hit a Russian airbase in Crimea earlier this week, destroying nine Russian warplanes, killing one person and wounding 14. This was the first known major attack on a Russian military site in Crimea and a significant development in the war as Ukraine was thought to not be equipped to threaten targets on the peninsula.

Russian officials denied any aircraft were damaged in Tuesday’s blast – or that any attack took place.

A Ukrainian official told The New York Times Kyiv was behind the blasts, saying that a “device exclusively of Ukrainian manufacture was used.”

Crimea holds huge strategic and symbolic significance for both Ukraine and Russia — further emphasized by how both danced around what actually happened. The Kremlin’s demand that Ukraine recognize Crimea as part of Russia has been one of its key conditions for ending the hostilities, but Ukraine has vowed to drive the Russians from the peninsula and all other occupied territories.

Hours after the blast, Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy promised again to do just that.

“This Russian war against Ukraine and against all of free Europe began with Crimea and must end with Crimea — its liberation,” he said in his nightly address. 

The base on the Black Sea peninsula is over 100 miles from the nearest Ukrainian military position, out of range of the missiles supplied to Ukraine by the U.S.

Still, how Ukraine managed to hit Novofedorivka’s Saky (Saki) Airbase is a bit of a mystery as the location is outside the range of all known operational Ukrainian artillery and missile systems, per 1945.

The device could be Ukraine’s Grim-2 missile, which has an operational range of at least 155 miles, according to 1945, but there is very little information on its mass production.

President Vladimir Putin has long insisted Crimea is Russian and warned that any attempts to take it back would trigger massive retaliation. Moscow’s apparent swallowing of the strike showed Putin’s weakness, said Ukrainian military analyst Oleh Zhdanov.

“He’s expected to protect Crimea as Russia proper,” said Zhdanov. “Now he’s afraid to recognize that it was done by the Ukrainian armed forces.” 




__





Loading…






www.newsmax.com


----------



## printer (Aug 13, 2022)

*Grim-2: Did Ukraine Use a Homemade Missile to Hit a Russian Airbase?*
Ukraine issued an official denial of involvement in the strike (and sarcastically mocked the Russian Ministry of Defense’s official explanation that the explosions resulted from non-adherence to fire-safety standards). But an unnamed Ukrainian official with knowledge of the incident told _The New York Times_ that Ukraine had in fact been behind the explosions. While the official did not give any specific details, he asserted that “a device exclusively of Ukrainian manufacture” was used in the strike, which he said was conducted with the help of partisans loyal to Kyiv.

One possible contender for the mysterious “device” is Ukraine’s Grim-2 missile. With a name that translates to “thunder” in English, the Grim-2 has also been known as the Sapsan, as well as other transliterations of the original Ukrainian, such as the Hrim. 

Ukraine’s domestic research-and-development program for a short-range ballistic missile dates back to at least 2003. The program sought to develop a successor to the Soviet-era Tochka-U that could rival Russia’s Iskander-M ballistic missile system. The status or operationality of the Grim-2 remains unconfirmed. Nonetheless, the weapon is reportedly designed to be launched from a 10×10 or 6×6 transport erector launcher vehicle, and it can reportedly carry a 1,100-pound warhead and make evasive maneuvers in response to missile threats. According to Ukrainian sources, the missile has an operational range of at least 250 kilometers, and possibly up to 500km. This theoretically would put the Novofedorivka airbase barely within range, if the Grim-2 were fired from standoff distance in Ukraine’s southwest. 

The use of the word “device” to describe the weapon that set off the Aug. 9 explosions leaves plenty of room for interpretation. According to another theory, Ukrainian partisans or special forces could have used a Ukrainian-made drone to set off the explosions. It would not take much to set off a chain reaction of explosions by striking munitions assembled near aircraft parked at the base, a feat a drone could carry out.








Grim-2: Did Ukraine Use a Homemade Missile to Hit a Russian Airbase?


The Grim-2 would fit the "domestically produced" description given by an unnamed Ukrainian official for the device that hit a Crimean base.




www.19fortyfive.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2022)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5180330


I ran into similar numbers a coupla weeks ago. Same problem: annual costs portrayed as monthly.

I suspect WION propagated the error and did not bother to check it. Lotta that going around these days. The bit that matters does not show in the thumbnail. 









WION (World is One News)


LEAST BIASED These sources have minimal bias and use very few loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by appealing to emotion or




mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2022)

I heard last week that Russia was losing 500 men a day in total casualties and apparently are continuing to do so. Even for the Russians recruiting the scum of the earth and mercenaries from the middle east, this number of dead and wounded is unsustainable, along with the troops goes their equipment too. Russian officers, fuel and munitions far to the rear are also getting attacked in large numbers and it is harming both their offense and defense. A large number of Russians and their equipment could be cut off and trapped on the west side of the Dnipro in the south near Kherson.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*Update from Ukraine | Ruzzian Command is running away from South Front*


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2022)

at war with NATO, you say?









U.S. Air Division Deploying Soldiers as Kremlin Says Russia, NATO at War


The first deputy chief of the Russian presidential staff said the West was conducting a "hot military operation" against Russia in Ukraine.



www.newsweek.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2022)

If UA can hit that air field, and I have read from 7 to 13 planes got destroyed, plus attack helicopters btw...what are the chances of them hitting that naval base....hmmm

Every time I look at those photos and I have seen vid, what would make a crater like that too...interesting at the least


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2022)

Russia has been bruiting the words Existential Threat about. 

This could plausibly be perceived by Nato as one. 









Ukrainian nuclear plant facing 'grave hour,' UN watchdog says


The "alarming" situation at a Russian-occupied nuclear power plant in southeastern Ukraine had reached a "grave hour," the head of the United Nations' nuclear watchdog said Thursday, as he called for an immediate inspection of the facility by international experts.




amp.cnn.com


----------



## printer (Aug 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Russia has been bruiting the words Existential Threat about.
> 
> This could plausibly be perceived by Nato as one.
> 
> ...


*Attacks were made on the positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in the city of Marganets, from where the attacks on the Zaporozhye nuclear power plant were carried out*
Russian troops at night continued to strike at military targets on Ukrainian territory, as well as in the part of Donbas occupied by Kyiv. The objects of military infrastructure and the places of deployment of Ukrainian militants in Kharkiv and the region were under attack. 

It is reported that at least five facilities operated by Ukrainian security forces in Kievsky, Slobodsky and Novobavarsky districts of Kharkov were hit. 

Territories in the city of Marganets and its environs (Dnipropetrovsk region) fell under the blows. From there, Ukrainian troops have been shelling Energodar and the territory of the Zaporizhzhya nuclear power plant. As a result of the strikes, the enemy's deployment sites were defeated, several units of heavy equipment were destroyed, including multiple launch rocket systems.

Recall that on the night of August 12, a meeting of the UN Security Council, convened at the initiative of Russia, was held in New York. During the meeting, security issues of the Zaporizhzhya NPP were discussed in connection with the constant shelling of the station from the Ukrainian side. It is noteworthy that the head of the IAEA, Rafael Grossi, who was the first to speak at the UN Security Council meeting, who had recently declared an emergency threat due to the shelling of the station in Energodar, announced that, according to his estimates, “at the moment there is no threat to nuclear safety at the ZNPP”. This is said by a person who has not even been on the territory of the Zaporozhye NPP. At the same time, Grossi called for an end to all hostilities around the nuclear power plant, otherwise, as he put it, "it could lead to disaster."

It is quite obvious that hostilities can be stopped in only one way - by strikes on the positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in order to move the line of contact from Energodar and directly from the Zaporozhye nuclear power plant. 




__





Loading…






en.topwar.ru





*The Russian Foreign Ministry destroyed the fake Western media about provocations at the ZNPP*
The American media mindlessly reproduce the absurd lies of the Ukrainian authorities and keep silent about the facts about the provocation of the Armed Forces of Ukraine at the Zaporozhye Nuclear Power Plant (ZNPP) in order to disrupt the international mission of the IAEA. This is stated in the statement of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Russia.

“The authors of publications do not mention the real reason for the failure of the international mission of the IAEA headed by [Director General] Rafael Grossi at ZNPP. Journalists thoughtlessly reproduce the absurd lie of the Kyiv regime that the Russian Armed Forces allegedly deliberately fire at the station’s infrastructure, ”the Russian Foreign Ministry said in a statement circulated by the press service.

The Russian Foreign Ministry noted that the disinformation campaign is similar to the one carried out by the Kyiv regime in Yelenovka, when the Armed Forces of Ukraine fired at the detention center with Ukrainian prisoners. “Things that appear in the American media are another attempt by the collective West to shift the crimes of the Kyiv regime onto the shoulders of the Russian Federation with the help of its propaganda machine,” the ministry concluded.

The Armed Forces of Ukraine are actively shelling the Zaporozhye nuclear power plant , which is under the control of the Russian side. The facility has a large storage facility for nuclear fuel. On August 11, the US asked for an "urgent agreement at a technical level on a secure demilitarization perimeter to secure the area" around the station, a similar idea put forward by UN Secretary General António Guterres. In response to this, the permanent representative of the Russian Federation to the UN, Vasily Nebenzya, said that such a decision would make the nuclear power plant more vulnerable . Dmitry Polyansky, Deputy Representative of the Russian Federation to the UN, said that no one in the Organization believes in the words of the Ukrainian authorities that the Zaporizhzhya NPP is being shelled not by the Armed Forces of Ukraine, but by Russian troops.








В МИД РФ разрушили фейки западных СМИ о провокациях на ЗАЭС


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I ran into similar numbers a coupla weeks ago. Same problem: annual costs portrayed as monthly.
> 
> I suspect WION propagated the error and did not bother to check it. Lotta that going around these days. The bit that matters does not show in the thumbnail.
> 
> ...


that is a bit of a relief...

Locally however, the price of gas to industrial users went up by 95% this week.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2022)

Russia Is Scouring the Globe for Weapons to Use Against Ukraine


The passage of a sanctioned cargo ship from Syria to a Russian port shows how Moscow is bringing equipment home again.




www.bloomberg.com





*Russia Is Scouring the Globe for Weapons to Use Against Ukraine*
The passage of a sanctioned cargo ship from Syria to a Russian port shows how Moscow is bringing equipment home again.

Some excerpts:

_To be sure, Russia built up massive stockpiles of armaments during a decade-long modernization program overseen by Putin, and Kremlin officials deny any resupply problems. Still, US and European officials say the loss of large numbers of tanks and armored personnel carriers is forcing Moscow to dip into stocks of older equipment, including decades-old T-62 tanks. 

Like Russia, Ukraine hasn’t disclosed the scale of its military losses though it has faced logistical challenges against a much larger foe, particularly earlier in the war. President Volodymyr Zelenskiy said in a July 22 interview with the Wall Street Journal that battlefield casualties had fallen to about 30 per day from a high of 100-200 daily in May-June, a number that has not been independently verified.

There are indications the Kremlin has looked elsewhere for additional resources, too. 

Tensions have flared between Armenia and Azerbaijan over the disputed Nagorno-Karabakh region in recent weeks amid reports denied by Moscow that Russia has thinned out a peacekeeping force of up to 2,000 troops to send to Ukraine. The US in March said Russia had diverted some troops to Ukraine from Georgia’s breakaway region of South Ossetia, where it’s kept thousands of soldiers since fighting a 2008 war. 

Russia is turning to Iran to try to buy armed drones, CIA Director William Burns told a US security forum last month, saying it indicated “the deficiencies of Russia’s defense industry today, and the difficulties they’re having after significant losses.” 

Russia moved a significant number of troops to Crimea in preparation for deployment in southern Ukraine and at least eight battalion tactical groups that comprise 800 to 1,000 soldiers were moved from the eastern Donbas region, adding to pressure on its logistical supply routes, the person said. 

Rather than a large-scale offensive, Ukraine may be seeking to lure Russian forces to the Kherson area where they’ll be more vulnerable to attack, Phillips O’Brien, professor of strategic studies at the University of St. Andrews in Scotland, said Aug. 7 on Twitter. “Moreover, the supply issue for the Russians is far trickier with rivers where bridges can be severed and only a few heavy rail lines,” he said.

As many as 80,000 Russian troops have been killed or wounded in the war, US Undersecretary of Defense for policy Colin Kahl said Monday at a regular Pentagon briefing. The US assessment was also that Russia had used up a significant percentage of its precision-guided munitions including air- and sea-launched missiles and lost as many as 4,000 tanks and other armored vehicles, he said.

“A lot of that is because of the anti-armor systems like Javelin, like the AT4, but also frankly because of the creativity and ingenuity in the way the Ukrainians have used those systems,” he said. 
_


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 14, 2022)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/video/2022/aug/14/ukraine-target-russian-forces-zaporizhzhia-nuclear-plant-zelenskiy-video
russia IS an evil empire...they've been supporting terrorism for decades, interfering in the elections of free countries, murdering political rivals...the best possible outcome of this would be the dissolution of the russian federation, overseen by NATO, who would confiscate ALL nuclear weapons from the rump states created...


----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 14, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5181174


i don't get it?....¿


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2022)

*USSR successor: How many parts will russia fall into?*
16,603 views Jul 22, 2022 21, 15 or 17? russia claims itself to be the ussr successor. Obviously it's not just about the size, but also about the destiny of the so-called union. There is not enough army now to hold under control the previously oppressed nations. So the only question now is ... how many parts will russia fall into? And how fast? What's your guess?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't get it?....¿


it looks like the “contact us” page for California’s 11th District. Some nice East Bay municipalities. 





KMUD is a radio station a good ways to the north near Eureka, a place with a weed history deeper than most anywhere in the lower 48. 
The station belongs to something called Grassroots Radio Coalition, for whom mainstream public radio has become too beholden to corporate sponsors (I’m extrapolating; ymmv).

I think we are in the presence of an authentic old-school hippie. The “no nukes” statement does not contradict.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559112413248716801


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/video/2022/aug/14/ukraine-target-russian-forces-zaporizhzhia-nuclear-plant-zelenskiy-video
> russia IS an evil empire...they've been supporting terrorism for decades, interfering in the elections of free countries, murdering political rivals...the best possible outcome of this would be the dissolution of the russian federation, overseen by NATO, who would confiscate ALL nuclear weapons from the rump states created...


@lungbutter you seem to find my posts amusing...do you not agree with my opinions? does my prose style just tickle you? is that your way of disagreeing with me? please, feel free to criticize me any way you want, you don't have to be circumspect about it...if i think someone is stupid or wrong or misguided, i have no trouble telling them...and i can take it in return...feel free to express yourself further...i'm pretty sure i will have rebuttals, but we're both supposed to be adults, you can take it, right?


----------



## printer (Aug 15, 2022)

*Military expert revealed the secret protection of the Crimean bridge*
The Crimean bridge is protected from the air, sea, land, and also through supports, on which special sensors for tracking and destroying the object are located. In case of penetration of someone into the area under the bridge, it will be destroyed. The military observer of Komsomolskaya Pravda, retired colonel Viktor Baranets told about this in an interview with URA.RU.

“The Crimean Bridge is a strategic facility that is protected in all possible environments. It is protected from the air, our duty planes, fighter jets, which are based in the Crimea, are constantly patrolling there. On land, we have coastal defense complexes, S-300 and S-400 anti-aircraft missiles. On the water, the bridge is guarded by our warships, as well as patrol boats of the Federal Security Service. Under water - combat parade grounds. The bridge itself is protected by a support, special sensors. If someone crawls under water, the system reacts - and that's it," Viktor Baranets explained.

The military expert added that Ukraine does not have the ability to blow up the Crimean bridge. “There is not a single strategic object in the world that is 100% protected. The Pentagon is not 100% secure, the White House is not 100% secure. The enemy is cunning and cunning, and all the time he thinks how to outplay the defenders of this or that object. We try to take this into account and protect the Crimean bridge as best we can. And there are constant reports of attacks on him. Everyone dreams of breaking the Crimean bridge. But I want to say: “Guys, try it!”. They rely on American HIMARS. But they still do not get there to the extent of efficiency, as they would like. Ukraine does not have such means to destroy the Crimean bridge,” Baranets stressed.

Earlier, Verkhovna Rada deputy Oleksiy Goncharenko said that in June at the NATO summit, the leadership of Ukraine discussed with British Defense Minister Ben Wallace a plan to destroy the Crimean bridge. A special operation to demilitarize and denazify Ukraine began on February 24 . According to Russian President Vladimir Putin, its goal is to protect the inhabitants of Donbass.








Военный эксперт раскрыл тайную защиту Крымского моста


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *Military expert revealed the secret protection of the Crimean bridge*
> The Crimean bridge is protected from the air, sea, land, and also through supports, on which special sensors for tracking and destroying the object are located. In case of penetration of someone into the area under the bridge, it will be destroyed. The military observer of Komsomolskaya Pravda, retired colonel Viktor Baranets told about this in an interview with URA.RU.
> 
> “The Crimean Bridge is a strategic facility that is protected in all possible environments. It is protected from the air, our duty planes, fighter jets, which are based in the Crimea, are constantly patrolling there. On land, we have coastal defense complexes, S-300 and S-400 anti-aircraft missiles. On the water, the bridge is guarded by our warships, as well as patrol boats of the Federal Security Service. Under water - combat parade grounds. The bridge itself is protected by a support, special sensors. If someone crawls under water, the system reacts - and that's it," Viktor Baranets explained.
> ...


looks like UA need to test that theory.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> looks like UA need to test that theory.......


i say take the fastest, highest flying bomber we have, load the largest non nuclear bomb we posses on it, paint the whole thing in Ukrainian blue and gold, and fly it to them, dropping the bomb on the bridge on the way in...a Ukrainian plane blew up the kerch bridge with a Ukrainian bomb...and we know not a damn thing about it...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *Military expert revealed the secret protection of the Crimean bridge*
> The Crimean bridge is protected from the air, sea, land, and also through supports, on which special sensors for tracking and destroying the object are located. In case of penetration of someone into the area under the bridge, it will be destroyed. The military observer of Komsomolskaya Pravda, retired colonel Viktor Baranets told about this in an interview with URA.RU.
> 
> “The Crimean Bridge is a strategic facility that is protected in all possible environments. It is protected from the air, our duty planes, fighter jets, which are based in the Crimea, are constantly patrolling there. On land, we have coastal defense complexes, S-300 and S-400 anti-aircraft missiles. On the water, the bridge is guarded by our warships, as well as patrol boats of the Federal Security Service. Under water - combat parade grounds. The bridge itself is protected by a support, special sensors. If someone crawls under water, the system reacts - and that's it," Viktor Baranets explained.
> ...


a conventional Tomahawk or five launched from an LA-class boat in the eastern Med would likely do for the bridge.

A Falcon 9 could orbit a ten-ton rod of hardened steel with a tungsten nosecone and a GPS guidance package. Whoosh thump and it’s ova Rock; it’s ova.

(assuming we end up in it; I’d rather it didn’t come to that.)


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> a conventional Tomahawk or five launched from an LA-class boat in the eastern Med would likely do for the bridge.
> 
> A Falcon 9 could orbit a ten-ton rod of hardened steel with a tungsten nosecone and a GPS guidance package. Whoosh thump and it’s ova Rock; it’s ova.
> 
> (assuming we end up in it; I’d rather it didn’t come to that.)


i'm with you, i'd rather it not come to that......


----------



## printer (Aug 15, 2022)

I would like to see the next hyper-sonic missile test directed at the bridge.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2022)

printer said:


> I would like to see the next hyper-sonic missile test directed at the bridge.


now that would be one hell of an experiment....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2022)

printer said:


> I would like to see the next hyper-sonic missile test directed at the bridge.


I’d like there to be a Ukrainian improvised one such; not an obvious or even plausible import. They are proving adept at Frankensteining stuff at a pretty high level.


----------



## printer (Aug 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’d like there to be a Ukrainian improvised one such; not an obvious or even plausible import. They are proving adept at Frankensteining stuff at a pretty high level.


I used to work at a company that made rockets and can say that the work would be fairly specialized. The main point would be to reduce the chance of Russia shooting it down. A rocket with a fixed trajectory is easier to track although at multiple times the speed of sound makes it harder. You also want to fine tune the impact site, close is not good enough. It is an interesting problem.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2022)

printer said:


> I used to work at a company that made rockets and can say that the work would be fairly specialized. The main point would be to reduce the chance of Russia shooting it down. A rocket with a fixed trajectory is easier to track although at multiple times the speed of sound makes it harder. You also want to fine tune the impact site, close is not good enough. It is an interesting problem.


I remember reading (not sure though) that the quiltwork drone that did for that airfield evaded guided ground fire.

The much greater speed probably generates exponentially difficult guidance issues. We have had hypersonics for 60 years now, but they are wholly (or almost so) ballistic. The fact that the big three and the associated world-class engineers are publicly still chasing the tech suggests to me that there are problems, with terminal guidance probably high on the list, that are not apparent to this non-pro.

(edit) I input quiltwork correctly. I don’t know how to train my spell nanny to stop that bother.

I turned the spell nanny off because it was doing “do you are have stupid” to uncommon terms.
The problem there were that I quickly trained my device that “tge” was a definite article.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2022)

printer said:


> I would like to see the next hyper-sonic missile test directed at the bridge.


It occurred to me that there is another reason to use the old, slow Tomahawks. Assuming their effectiveness rate is high, there is propaganda value.

“We’re trouncing them with the obsolescent weapons we are replacing with better stuff.”

Possibly the guidance system can be cheaply tweaked to do the final leg over water at a meter or two altitude, in ground effect and surface clutter before the terminal pop-up.


----------



## printer (Aug 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I remember reading (not sure though) that the quiltwork drone that did for that airfield evaded guided ground fire.
> 
> The much greater speed probably generates exponentially difficult guidance issues. We have had hypersonics for 60 years now, but they are wholly (or almost so) ballistic. The fact that the big three and the associated world-class engineers are publicly still chasing the tech suggests to me that there are problems, with terminal guidance probably high on the list, that are not apparent to this non-pro.
> 
> ...


Yes, at supersonic speeds control surfaces rocket



chapt7



See the MOAB's on the bottom.


https://www.spaceandscience.fr/en/blog/grid-fins


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *Military expert revealed the secret protection of the Crimean bridge*
> The Crimean bridge is protected from the air, sea, land, and also through supports, on which special sensors for tracking and destroying the object are located. In case of penetration of someone into the area under the bridge, it will be destroyed. The military observer of Komsomolskaya Pravda, retired colonel Viktor Baranets told about this in an interview with URA.RU.
> 
> “The Crimean Bridge is a strategic facility that is protected in all possible environments. It is protected from the air, our duty planes, fighter jets, which are based in the Crimea, are constantly patrolling there. On land, we have coastal defense complexes, S-300 and S-400 anti-aircraft missiles. On the water, the bridge is guarded by our warships, as well as patrol boats of the Federal Security Service. *Under water - combat parade grounds*. The bridge itself is protected by a support, special sensors. If someone crawls under water, the system reacts - and that's it," Viktor Baranets explained.
> ...


under water combat parade grounds?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2022)

printer said:


> Yes, at supersonic speeds control surfaces rocket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Fun reads.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> under water combat parade grounds?


yeah about that......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2022)

*Why Russia doesn’t have enough equipment for a mobilisation, former army general explains*
130,714 views Aug 15, 2022 "I'm not sure they actually have the equipment to give the people should they go for a general mobilisation." Could Putin call for a general mobilisation? A former senior British military advisor tells #TimesRadio Russia aren’t supplied enough for one.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 16, 2022)

Nuclear war between the US and Russia 'would cause a global famine'


Lead author Professor Lili Xia, of Rutgers University in New Jersey, said: 'The data tell us one thing. We must prevent a nuclear war from ever happening.'




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 16, 2022)

*Ukraine war: Russia blames 'sabotage' for new Crimea explosions - BBC News*
109,691 views Aug 16, 2022 A week after an apparent Ukrainian attack on a Russian military base in occupied Crimea, an arms store on another depot has been hit by a series of explosions. 

Russian officials said a fire triggered the blasts in the Dzhankoi area - before later blaming "sabotage". 

A separate fire broke out at power substation and a railway was damaged. 

A string of blasts last week destroyed Russian warplanes at a Black Sea base on the Crimean coast.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2022)

so that's where i left that cigar......damnit


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559408826184613890


----------



## printer (Aug 16, 2022)

*Russian RPG-Armed Robot Dog Revealed to Be Chinese Home Bot*
A robotic dog equipped with an anti-tank rocket launcher mounted on its back quickly went viral after it was unveiled at Russia’s annual Army-2022 international arms expo Monday. 

Just as quickly, investigative outlets found the futuristic device to bear a striking resemblance to a consumer-grade robotic dog available on Chinese online marketplaces. 

Dubbed “M-81 complex,” the quadruped was shown walking, lying and spinning in a demonstration published by Russia’s state-run RIA Novosti news agency. 

Its Russian developer, a little-known engineering company called Machine Intellect, touted the robotic dog’s ability to carry and fire weapons.

M-81’s military applications also entail target designation, patrolling and security, the company’s spokesperson told RIA Novosti. The robotic dog’s civilian roles include delivering medication, surveying its surroundings and navigating rubble in emergency zones. 

The M-81 showed off its moves on the exhibition floor armed with an RPG-26 anti-tank rocket launcher which weighs up to 3 kilograms when loaded and comes with an optical aiming device. 

The robotic dog was also disguised in a black cloth coverall, with only the top of its optical sensors peeking through. 

The shape and location of those optical sensors, as well as the robot’s overall frame, visually matches that of Go1, a companion bot created by the Chinese startup Unitree Robotics. 

The Go1 sells for $2,700 on Unitree Robotics' website and $420 on AliExpress, China’s top online marketplace. 

M-81’s developers have not commented on the similarity, which was reported by Russian investigative outlet The Insider as well as the U.S. national security magazine The War Zone.

Instead, Machine Intellect’s spokesperson told RIA Novosti that M-81 resembles a dog because of “bionics — the principles, structures and mechanics characteristic of the animal world.” 














Russian RPG-Armed Robot Dog Revealed to Be Chinese Home Bot - The Moscow Times


A robotic dog equipped with an anti-tank rocket launcher mounted on its back quickly went viral after it was unveiled at Russia’s annual Army-2022 international arms expo Monday. Just as quickly, investigative outlets found the futuristic device to bear a striking resemblance to a...




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## OldMedUser (Aug 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i say take the fastest, highest flying bomber we have, load the largest non nuclear bomb we posses on it, paint the whole thing in Ukrainian blue and gold, and fly it to them, dropping the bomb on the bridge on the way in...a Ukrainian plane blew up the kerch bridge with a Ukrainian bomb...and we know not a damn thing about it...
> View attachment 5181364


FIFY



Standard size.


----------



## OldMedUser (Aug 16, 2022)

Hey @Lucky Luke ! Prepare to repel boarders if there is a nuclear war as a result out of this eastern European mess.









A Nuclear War Could Starve Billions, But One Country May Be Safer Than The Rest


It starts with a single mushroom-shaped cloud the world hoped to never see again.




www.sciencealert.com





"But if this scenario should actually take place, Australia and New Zealand would probably see an influx of refugees from Asia and other countries experiencing food insecurity," 



I hope for . . .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2022)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/crimea-ukraine-russia-explosions/
i want to see stories like this daily...
it's getting to be time to wrap this shit up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/crimea-ukraine-russia-explosions/
> i want to see stories like this daily...
> it's getting to be time to wrap this shit up.


It could be, I've noticed the Ukrainians have done better the closer to the US election we get, Joe knows he's got a winner there. The war will go on for awhile, but Vlad could get a bloody nose soon that might send him and his army reeling back. Like I said, a long war will destroy the Russian army and economy and it is better for several good reasons why the Ukrainians should do it themselves with our arms. A slow strangulation makes using nukes harder for them and keeps the Europeans away from Russian energy long enough to end their dependency.

What are the American objectives in this war?
Avoid it going nuclear!
Destroy the Russian army and their irreplaceable equipment.
Destroy the Russian economy
Have Ukraine defend itself from Russia, that is how nations are built and to avoid the use of nukes.
Regime change in Russia caused by losing the war to a country with 1/3 their population.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It could be, I've noticed the Ukrainians have done better the closer to the US election we get, Joe knows he's got a winner there. The war will go on for awhile, but Vlad could get a bloody nose soon that might send him and his army reeling back. Like I said, a long war will destroy the Russian army and economy and it is better for several good reasons why the Ukrainians should do it themselves with our arms. A slow strangulation makes using nukes harder for them and keeps the Europeans away from Russian energy long enough to end their dependency.
> 
> What are the American objectives in this war?
> Avoid it going nuclear!
> ...


yeah...i hope we actually have a coherent plan, which survives the midterm elections.
all of those are good goals, which is why i'm trying to not be vitriolic about them having to fight the war with no physical help from all the people they are helping by being their, OUR, proxy...
the least we could do is exchange them a few dozen missiles with the range to strike the kerch bridge, for a promise not to aim them into russia...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It could be, I've noticed the Ukrainians have done better the closer to the US election we get, Joe knows he's got a winner there. The war will go on for awhile, but Vlad could get a bloody nose soon that might send him and his army reeling back. Like I said, a long war will destroy the Russian army and economy and it is better for several good reasons why the Ukrainians should do it themselves with our arms. A slow strangulation makes using nukes harder for them and keeps the Europeans away from Russian energy long enough to end their dependency.
> 
> What are the American objectives in this war?
> Avoid it going nuclear!
> ...


aka pay back for interfering in the 2016 election, and the 2020 election......


----------



## printer (Aug 17, 2022)

*Putin pointed out how to reduce the population decline in Russia*
Vladimir Putin showed the authorities of the regions of Russia how to stop the population decline. At a meeting with Acting Governor of the Vladimir Region Alexander Avdeev on August 17, the president instructed him to fight drunkenness in the region. Putin gave Avdeev such a task, since alcoholism is one of the main causes of Russia's demographic problems and the reduction of the country's labor force, experts told URA.RU.

Avdeev reported to the president on the economic development of the Vladimir region, on the measures taken to support the social sphere and industrial enterprises, as well as on joint work with federal departments. “In general, the situation in the region is stable, satisfactory, the main indicators are in good condition. Industrial production, agriculture, construction are growing. Emergency housing is lower than the national average, unemployment is lower than the national average,” Putin stated.

The President drew attention to the problem of alcoholism among the population. “What I noticed: the incidence rate with a diagnosis of “alcoholism” and “alcoholic psychosis” in 2021 amounted to 122.6 cases per 100,000 citizens, which is 2.6 times higher than in Russia. It's a lot. It is impossible to prohibit anything here, it is impossible to engage in an excessive rise in prices , excise taxes, and so on. It is necessary to deal with this, not to farm it out, not to think that this is some kind of secondary thing: the peasants drink and will continue to drink. No, everything is not so primitive and simple,” Putin warned.

The first measure that the president proposed to the head of the Vladimir region to combat alcoholism and its consequences is the promotion of a healthy lifestyle. “Among all measures, the promotion of a healthy lifestyle is of great importance. The practice of recent years shows that these are simple things, but very effective,” he stressed.

However, promotion of a healthy lifestyle alone is not enough to solve the problem of alcoholism, Putin added. “We need to develop infrastructure for sports, physical education and culture in the true and broad sense of the word. It is necessary to pay attention to cultural objects, to create conditions for people to visit these objects, to cultivate interest in culture. There is something to do here, especially since the region itself in this sense is one of the strongholds of Russian culture in the truest sense of the word. Then health issues. We need to do this in a targeted way,” the head of state instructed.

According to the president, Avdeev has the resources and competencies to improve the situation. “The issues that you have identified are really very important,” the acting governor agreed with Putin.

In addition to the incidence of alcoholism, the Vladimir region also stands out for the worse in terms of demographic indicators. According to Rosstat data for 2021, the region ranks fourth in terms of the ratio of the number of deaths to births among all regions of the Russian Federation. Putin also mentioned the high level of alcoholism among the population as an important problem at a meeting with Acting Head of the Kirov Region Alexander Sokolov on August 9.

Putin raised the issue of combating alcoholism, since there is a direct connection between the alcoholization of the population and demographic problems in the Russian Federation, said Alexei Raksha, a former employee of Rosstat, an independent demographer, in an interview with URA.RU. “The more people use alcohol or other drugs, the higher the death rate and the lower the birth rate. In the first full year after the start of Gorbachev's anti-alcohol campaign , 200,000 fewer people died in the USSR, mostly men of working age. And after nine months, the birth rate jumped by 8%. Now, according to Rosstat, about 50,000 die every year from alcohol-related causes. 

At the same time, the situation with alcoholism and demography in the Vladimir region is no worse than in many regions of Central Russia, Raksha believes. “Historically, young people from the Vladimir region leave for work in Moscow, the old people remain, and there is no one to give birth. Proximity to a metropolis affects mortality and birth rates, the same situation in neighboring regions. As for alcoholism, it is possible that in Vladimir they simply think more honestly and the relevant services work better, ”he explained.

Putin recommended measures to combat alcoholism to Avdeev and other governors, since this problem also has a socio-economic aspect, Alexander Shpunt, professor at the Higher School of Economics and director general of the Institute for Political Analysis Instruments, told URA.RU. “The theme of demography is in the focus of attention of the head of state all the time.

Putin warned the heads of regions against trying to fight the alcoholization of the population by raising prices, since the approach to solving this problem should be comprehensive, Shpunt noted. “High prices do not work without strict control measures, this follows both from Russian practice and from international practice. If the police and district police officers do not strictly control the situation with counterfeit products, then by raising prices, you simply provoke people to buy counterfeit alcoholic beverages, which is fraught with mass poisoning . This can be observed in Turkey as well as in other countries. In Norway or Finland, which are often cited by supporters of price increases, both police and trade control are well established, with such an approach as a deterrent, high prices work,” the professor concluded.








Путин указал, как сократить убыль населения в России


Поручение президента потребует от регионов нестандартных решений




ura-news.translate.goog




All is not well in the land of Oz?


----------



## printer (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> aka pay back for interfering in the 2016 election, and the 2020 election......


Considering what America did to Iran for kidnapping diplomats, I would expect a bleak future for Russia until they get rid of Vlad and turn over a new leaf. Vlad stuck his neck out and instead of chopping off his head, ole Joe is gonna strangle the fucker and bleed him white real slow...


----------



## printer (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2022)

printer said:


>


i'm hoping that is a russian propagandist...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm hoping that is a russian propagandist...


I think that is why printer posted it. Know what the enemy is saying.


----------



## printer (Aug 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think that is why printer posted it. Know what the enemy is saying.


Actually I don't know. But I am one to take in information and try to decide what is real and not. I will have to see him a few more times to decide but some of what he says does seem credible. Checked out a previous vid, seems he is pro-Ukraine.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2022)

printer said:


> Actually I don't know. But I am one to take in information and try to decide what is real and not. I will have to see him a few more times to decide but some of what he says does seem credible.


I am working on looking at information (and sometimes the residue of info inside any successful disinfo) from sources outside of my complacency zone.

It is surprisingly chewy work.

It softens my disdain for the cognitively misled.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 18, 2022)

printer said:


> Actually I don't know. But I am one to take in information and try to decide what is real and not. I will have to see him a few more times to decide but some of what he says does seem credible. Checked out a previous vid, seems he is pro-Ukraine.


he could just be someone like me, who sees the absolute worst in every situation...lets hope.


----------



## printer (Aug 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he could just be someone like me, who sees the absolute worst in every situation...lets hope.


But you need to be able to see the way things may go wrong to mitigate against them.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2022)

An opinion piece. Not sure what I think. 









Playing With Fire in Ukraine


The underappreciated risks of catastrophic escalation.




www.foreignaffairs.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 18, 2022)

*Design Flaw In Russian Tanks Impacts War In Ukraine*
39,824 views Aug 18, 2022 Reporter Matt Bradley discusses how a design flaw in Russian tanks is impacting the war in Ukraine.


----------



## printer (Aug 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> An opinion piece. Not sure what I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Russian ambitions have also expanded. Contrary to the conventional wisdom in the West, Moscow did not invade Ukraine to conquer it and make it part of a Greater Russia. It was principally concerned with preventing Ukraine from becoming a Western bulwark on the Russian border."

Which ignores the fact that Russia invaded other countries 'as peacekeepers' in the recent history as well as Crimea. Also I posted a couple of articles of Putin concerned of declining Russian population. The thought is that the occupied people can be turned into Russians in a generation. The Nazis thing is more a cry of 'Nationalists' instead of seeing themselves as fellow Slavic's. So it is not a mistake to support Ukraine, Russia will not be stopped by anything less than force and if they take Ukraine the same fight will go on in the other countries that were in the USSR umbrella. But unless they are in Nato they would have little chance as compared to Ukraine which has more people and resources to fight back.

As for the US getting directly in the war or Russia bombing nuclear sites or other possibilities of escalation, as long as the fighting stays out of Russian territory They would probably take the possibility of losing the territories they hold. They can blame the loss on that they were fighting Nato and would have won if it were just against Ukraine.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 18, 2022)

printer said:


> But you need to be able to see the way things may go wrong to mitigate against them.


that doesn't seem like his purpose to me...but again, i could be wrong. his purpose seems to be to dispirit the Ukrainian people, and their supporters...but you've watched more of his videos than i have, and say he's usually pro Ukrainian, so i'll wait and see i guess


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560339049042280448


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 18, 2022)

A Ukrainian military intelligence official tells
NBCNews
that Russia has told its nuclear workers stationed at Zaporizhzhia Nuclear Power Plant NOT to go to work tomorrow


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 19, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Hey @Lucky Luke ! Prepare to repel boarders if there is a nuclear war as a result out of this eastern European mess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Australia and New Zealand don't like refugees. Not easy places to get to and very hard for a ship to slip in as people smugglers have found.
It's nice to live in an area of the globe that would be somewhat uneffected.


----------



## OldMedUser (Aug 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Australia and New Zealand don't like refugees. Not easy places to get to and very hard for a ship to slip in as people smugglers have found.
> It's nice to live in an area of the globe that would be somewhat uneffected.


That's one of the few perks of living way up in northern Alberta here. Not likely a nuke target withing 1000km of us if not further. Maybe if they hit Prince Rupert on the north coast of British Columbia as it's a fair sized seaport and it's 851km as the magpie flies. almost 1400 by road.

I think our worst threat other than fallout would be roving bands of starving town/city dwellers raiding for food and I'm low on ammo. My permit expired and I can't even buy .22 shells without it. Got 30 rounds or so of old .303 brit and maybe 300 of .22 but just a few rounds of 16 gauge slugs for the old single shot. There will be blood. 

We got a big chest freezer full of food but might lose power and won't be able to get gas for the genset so that might not help much. Eat like a king for a week then join the roving bands I guess. 

Oh yeah. We got about 35 chickens so there is that.

I doubt/hope/pray that it won't come to that.


----------



## ANC (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2022)

What will happen to the world once the Russians blow the Ukranian power plant with weaponized vehicles inside the turbines?

"CIA if you're listening..?"

I'm serious..you know what to do.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2022)

ANC said:


>


+rep


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Australia and New Zealand don't like refugees. Not easy places to get to and very hard for a ship to slip in as people smugglers have found.
> It's nice to live in an area of the globe that would be somewhat uneffected.


No offense but how racist and shitty are you people? Maybe our MAGA would be happy + they're drinkers; hell you haven't lived until you've tried real moonshine.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560339049042280448


Whoa! No repeats that was 1:13 long  better on Oled.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> An opinion piece. Not sure what I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's opinion; that's what to think of it. I stick to facts because you don't know the opined personally. Anything can be in their mind. Anything can drive their thoughts. Why are the opined thoughts better than anyone else who has been paying attention.

Stay away from second hand smoke and news; you'll live a happier life

The squirrels are already digging holes for acorns that haven't even ripened or dropped yet..that's fascinating..Putin? Not so much; he's dying.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's opinion; that's what to think of it. I stick to facts because you don't know the opined personally. Anything can be in their mind. Anything can drive their thoughts. Why are the opined thoughts better than anyone else who has been paying attention.
> 
> Stay away from second hand smoke and news; you'll live a happier life
> 
> The squirrels are already digging holes for acorns that haven't even ripened or dropped yet..that's fascinating..Putin? Not so much; he's dying.


The interesting part to me is that the article seems to have an unusual take on how foreign and military policies operate. I got the distinct impression of the slippery slope fallacy being used.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2022)

NATO and the UN need to step in and tell boths sides they need to get the fuck away from that reactor, and we'll fucking get you away if you don't cooperate, IMMEDIATELY...using a live nuclear facility as an ammo dump OUGHT to be a fucking war crime if it isnt.
https://www.cnbc.com/2022/08/19/russia-ukraine-live-updates.html


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's opinion; that's what to think of it. I stick to facts because you don't know the opined personally. Anything can be in their mind. Anything can drive their thoughts. Why are the opined thoughts better than anyone else who has been paying attention.
> 
> Stay away from second hand smoke and news; you'll live a happier life
> 
> The squirrels are already digging holes for acorns that haven't even ripened or dropped yet..that's fascinating..Putin? Not so much; he's dying.


paywall i can't get around


----------



## printer (Aug 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> NATO and the UN need to step in and tell boths sides they need to get the fuck away from that reactor, and we'll fucking get you away if you don't cooperate, IMMEDIATELY...using a live nuclear facility as an ammo dump OUGHT to be a fucking war crime if it isnt.
> https://www.cnbc.com/2022/08/19/russia-ukraine-live-updates.html


How are you going to force Russia? Sanction them?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2022)

printer said:


> How are you going to force Russia? Sanction them?


over this? with force of arms...whats he going to fucking do, threaten to drop a nuke if we don't let him just set off the one sitting there? whats the fucking difference?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2022)

oh...who was it saying that China was building shit for poor countries so they could repossess it and put in military bases? 
oh yeah, it was me...an ignorant redneck from Tn foresaw this by at least 4 years...who the fuck do we have on global threat assesment? is it a fucking trumpturd golfing buddy appointee?
https://www.npr.org/2022/08/19/1118113095/sri-lanka-china-ship-hambantota-port


----------



## printer (Aug 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> over this? with force of arms...whats he going to fucking do, threaten to drop a nuke if we don't let him just set off the one sitting there? whats the fucking difference?


And if Nato attacks the Russian troops at the site they can bomb a reactor. Pretty sure there will be a dumb fuck there thinking, "If I am going to die I am going to make a big mess."


----------



## printer (Aug 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh...who was it saying that China was building shit for poor countries so they could repossess it and put in military bases?
> oh yeah, it was me...an ignorant redneck from Tn foresaw this by at least 4 years...who the fuck do we have on global threat assesment? is it a fucking trumpturd golfing buddy appointee?
> https://www.npr.org/2022/08/19/1118113095/sri-lanka-china-ship-hambantota-port


The danger of accepting money from the Chinese was known ten years ago. But when you are running a shithole country and you want some kickbacks you just pretend things will work out alright.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2022)

printer said:


> And if Nato attacks the Russian troops at the site they can bomb a reactor. Pretty sure there will be a dumb fuck there thinking, "If I am going to die I am going to make a big mess."


it makes me wonder why we ever thought building a potential nuclear weapon in close proximity to cities was a good idea...
i suppose it's because people tend to assume that others hold their values, and don't imagine that an immoral thief bent on world domination would use such a horrible threat over so many innocent people.
so, if we intervene, we're fucked...if we don't intervene, we're fucked...if we kill putin we're fucked, the longer putin survives, the more we're fucked...
i don't have a fucking suggestion at this point, no matter what i suggest, it's putin has this, or will do this, or won't do that....putin has controlled this shit since day one...with a shitty fucking army full of garbage equipment and badly trained soldiers who resent doing their service, dumbass crooked officers, and an intelligence corp that lied through their teeth about having support waiting for advanced troops....he has still made everyone step to his tune..."i have nukes and i'll use them"....such a fucking old worn out song...i'm so fucking tired of hearing it...


----------



## printer (Aug 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it makes me wonder why we ever thought building a potential nuclear weapon in close proximity to cities was a good idea...
> i suppose it's because people tend to assume that others hold their values, and don't imagine that an immoral thief bent on world domination would use such a horrible threat over so many innocent people.
> so, if we intervene, we're fucked...if we don't intervene, we're fucked...if we kill putin we're fucked, the longer putin survives, the more we're fucked...
> i don't have a fucking suggestion at this point, no matter what i suggest, it's putin has this, or will do this, or won't do that....putin has controlled this shit since day one...with a shitty fucking army full of garbage equipment and badly trained soldiers who resent doing their service, dumbass crooked officers, and an intelligence corp that lied through their teeth about having support waiting for advanced troops....he has still made everyone step to his tune..."i have nukes and i'll use them"....such a fucking old worn out song...i'm so fucking tired of hearing it...


Basically he has to die. How that happens, have to make him being around costly to the Russian elite.


----------



## printer (Aug 19, 2022)

*Putin Allows Inspectors to Visit Russia-Held Nuclear Plant via Ukraine*
Russian President Vladimir Putin has agreed that a team of independent inspectors can travel to the Moscow-occupied Zaporizhzhia nuclear plant via Ukraine, the French presidency said on Friday.

The apparent resolution of a dispute over whether inspectors travel to the plant via Ukraine or Russia came as a senior U.S. defense official said Ukraine's forces had brought the Russian advance to a halt.

"You are seeing a complete and total lack of progress by the Russians on the battlefield," the official said, speaking to reporters on grounds of anonymity.
According to French President Emmanuel Macron's office, Putin had "reconsidered the demand" that the International Atomic Energy Agency travel through Russia to the site, after the Russian leader himself warned fighting there could bring about a "catastrophe."

It specified that Putin had dropped his demand that the IAEA team travel to the site via Russia, saying it could arrive via Ukraine.
Meanwhile, UN chief Antonio Guterres urged Moscow's forces occupying the Zaporizhzhia plant in south Ukraine not to disconnect the facility from the grid and potentially cut supplies to millions of Ukrainians.

A flare-up in fighting around the Russian-controlled nuclear power station — with both sides blaming each other for attacks — has raised the specter of a disaster worse than in Chernobyl.

The Kremlin said in a statement earlier that Putin and Macron agreed that officials from the UN's nuclear watchdog should carry out inspections "as soon as possible" to "assess the real situation on the ground."
Putin also "stressed that the systematic shelling by the Ukrainian military of the territory of the Zaporizhzhia nuclear power plant creates the danger of a large-scale catastrophe," the Kremlin added.

The warning came just a day after Turkish leader Recep Tayyip Erdogan and Guterres, meeting in the east Ukrainian city of Lviv, sounded the alarm over the intensified fighting, and Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky urged the United Nations to secure the site.

The Turkish leader said: "We are worried. We do not want another Chernobyl," referring to the 1986 nuclear disaster, while Guterres cautioned that any damage to the plant would be akin to "suicide."

*'Man-made disaster'*
During his visit to the southern port of Odessa on Friday, the UN secretary general said: "Obviously, the electricity from Zaporizhzhia is Ukrainian electricity. This principle must be fully respected."

"Naturally, its energy must be used by the Ukrainian people," he told AFP in separate comments. 

His remarks came after Ukrainian energy operator Energoatom alleged that Russian troops were planning to "shut off the reactors" at Zaporizhzhia, which is capable of supplying 4 million homes.

On Thursday, Moscow said Kyiv was preparing a "provocation" at the site that would see Russia "accused of creating a man-made disaster at the plant."

Kyiv, however, insisted that Moscow was planning the provocation, and said Russia's occupying forces had ordered most staff to stay home Friday and drawn down officials from Russia's own state nuclear agency.

The UN chief was visiting Odesa as part of an appeal to make Ukrainian grain available to poor countries struggling with soaring food prices, after a landmark deal with Russia last month to allow its export.

Earlier, Guterres met Erdogan — who helped broker the grain deal inked in Istanbul — and Zelensky, saying the United Nations hoped to scale up work under the deal ahead of the winter. 

The deal, the only significant agreement between Russia and Ukraine since Moscow invaded in February, has so far seen 25 boats carrying some 600,000 tons of agricultural products depart from three designated ports, Kyiv has said.

But during the call with Macron — their first in nearly three months — Putin told the French leader that Russia was facing obstacles in the export of its food products and fertilizer. 

*Export 'obstacles'*
"There are still obstacles to... Russian exports that do not contribute to the solution of problems related to ensuring global food security," the Kremlin said.

Guterres is expected to head to Turkey after Odessa to visit the Joint Coordination Center, the body tasked with overseeing the accord.

The agreement between Kyiv and Moscow to clear exit corridors from three Ukrainian ports, including Odessa, has brought some relief to concerns of global food shortages with the warring countries among the world's leading producers.

The deal has held, but brought little respite along the sprawling front lines in eastern Ukraine, where Russian forces have edged slowly forward after nearly six months of fighting.

The primary tool of Moscow's forces has been artillery barrages, and recent bombardments over the eastern Donetsk region — which has been partially controlled by Russian proxies since 2014 — left several dead.

The Ukrainian head of the region, Pavlo Kyrylenko, said on social media Friday that Russian strikes had killed five people and wounded 10 more in three settlements.

Strikes early Friday in Kharkiv, Ukraine's second largest city, left one person dead and damaged a school and a private business, the head of the region said. Russian strikes around Kharkiv have killed more than a dozen people over the last two days.








Putin Allows Inspectors to Visit Russia-Held Nuclear Plant via Ukraine - The Moscow Times


Recent fighting around the Zaporizhzhia plant controlled by Russian forces has raised the specter of a nuclear incident comparable to Chernobyl.




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## printer (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2022)

*Ukraine strikes another Russian base | Mariana Budjeryn*
235,888 views Aug 19, 2022 "Ukrainians are targeting Russian ammunition depots, air bases and various command and control centres, they're being targeted, hit and destroyed." 

Mariana Budjeryn discusses the spate of attacks on Russian occupied Ukraine and the Zaporizhzhia nuclear plant.


----------



## Bagginski (Aug 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> An opinion piece. Not sure what I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m sure there have been changes galore, but FA was a top-tier bastion of old-school, cold-war, steady-state diplomacy; this seems to carry the same water for…the same interests


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I’m sure there have been changes galore, but FA was a top-tier bastion of old-school, cold-war, steady-state diplomacy; this seems to carry the same water for…the same interests


That fits in with the sort of bad-old-days nostalgia we see among the political right these days.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 20, 2022)

Ukraine launches fresh strike on Russia’s Black Sea fleet headquarters


Video on Twitter appears to show reported drone attack on Sevastopol and plumes of smoke rising from the city




www.theguardian.com


----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 20, 2022)

A ten thousand dollar basic drone that you can customize, carries a 50 pound payload which will make a considerable bang. Using commercial GPS it should be able to hit with in a one or two meters of it's aiming point and it will fly autonomously to it using GPS waypoints. There would be lots of room for custom improvements by the Ukrainians and they probably could mass produce something like this themselves or in partnership with the Poles. These or something like them should be able to hit high value targets hundreds of kilometers away.






*Drone Hits Black Sea Fleet Headquarters in Sevastopol (08/20)*
143,234 views Aug 20, 2022 Looking at what we know about the drone strike on the Black Sea Fleet's Sevastopol headquarters.


----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2022)

Those are Chinese if I'm not mistaken.
They sure know how to play both sides.


----------



## printer (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## printer (Aug 20, 2022)

*Drone attacked the headquarters of the Black Sea Fleet*
A Ukrainian drone attacked the headquarters of the Black Sea Fleet. This was announced by the Governor of Sevastopol Mikhail Razvozhaev.

“I am at the headquarters of the fleet. A drone flew into the roof 25 minutes ago. Unfortunately, he was not shot down, although they worked on the bay with small arms. Went low. There are no victims, ”Razvozhaev said in his telegram channel.

The governor also added that special services are working on the spot. He advised residents to remain calm and stay at home for the next hour.








Беспилотник атаковал штаб Черноморского флота


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 20, 2022)

*Russian defeat in Ukraine is inevitable - ex-commander of US Army Europe*
394,095 views Aug 19, 2022 A momentum shift in the Ukraine war means Russian defeat rather than victory is now "inevitable", according to a former commander of US Army Europe. 

Retired Lieutenant General Ben Hodges says the outcome of the war comes down to "the will of the West versus the Kremlin".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2022)

I'm surprised more of this isn't happening, many Ukrainians can easily pass themselves off as Russians and many have a bone to pick. Moscow is only a couple of hundred miles from the Ukrainian border so there could be plenty of terrorism there.

If Ukraine wished and if the Russian's caused a nuclear disaster in Ukraine, they could spread the pain to Moscow with dirty bombs planted by terrorists or delivered by drone 50 pounds at a time. Theses are the risks Putin takes when he causes a nuclear disaster in Ukraine or uses nukes there. Ukraine doesn't have nuclear weapons, but it is a nuclear power with lot's of radioactive shit laying around and the ability to make really lethal isotopes. A single drone blowing up over the Kremlin could make it and the surrounding area uninhabitable using 50 pounds to the right radioactive stuff.

I'd have a plan to make Moscow glow in the dark and perhaps the Ukrainians do, if the Russians used nukes on them, or blew up a nuclear plant poisoning large swaths of the country and their own troops.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Car bomb kills daughter of 'spiritual guide' to Putin's Ukraine invasion - Russian media | CNN


Russian authorities said Sunday they had opened a murder investigation after the daughter of influential, ultra-nationalist philosopher Alexander Dugin was killed by a car bomb on the outskirts of Moscow.




 www.cnn.com


----------



## printer (Aug 21, 2022)

*Violinist Lundstrem told the details of the death of Dugina*
Philosopher Alexander Dugin was following his daughter, political scientist and journalist Daria Dugin, when the car she was in exploded. This was stated by an eyewitness to the tragedy - violinist Peter Lundstrem.

“Dugin went with a friend. I drove right behind her, ”he explained in an interview with RIA Novosti reporters.

The tragedy occurred on the night of August 20-21. Unknown people in the south-west of the Moscow region mined the car in which Dugin was returning home from the Tradition festival. The girl died in the explosion. According to media reports, the explosive device was intended for her father, but at the last moment he moved to another car. Dugin and his daughter are on Western sanctions lists. Daria's friend Sergei Alexandrov said that the girl had enemies - representatives of the liberal lobby, in addition, she had repeatedly received threats.








Скрипач Лундстрем рассказал подробности гибели Дугиной


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2022)

Well, Putin's brain is gonna be pissed after this, she was not a "girl", she was a university trained woman and an active partner in her father's crimes of promoting Ukrainian genocide. WTF do you think will happen if you preach the extermination of a nation a couple of hundred miles away?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Daughter of Putin ally killed in Moscow blast - BBC News*
5,812 views Aug 21, 2022 Darya Dugina, the daughter of Russian philosopher Alexander Dugin, has been killed in a suspected car bombing in Moscow. 

Her father is a close ally of Russia's President Vladimir Putin, and is believed to have been the intended target of the attack. 

Mr Dugin is a prominent ultra-nationalist ideologue who is believed to be close to the Russian president, with the nickname "Putin's brain".


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well, Putin's brain is gonna be pissed after this, she was not a "girl", she was a university trained woman and an active partner in her father's crimes of promoting Ukrainian genocide. WTF do you think will happen if you preach the extermination of a nation a couple of hundred miles away?
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


too bad they didn't get them both


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2022)

Why did Ted Kennedy run against an Incumbent President Jimmy Carter? This is so taboo.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well, Putin's brain is gonna be pissed after this, she was not a "girl", she was a university trained woman and an active partner in her father's crimes of promoting Ukrainian genocide. WTF do you think will happen if you preach the extermination of a nation a couple of hundred miles away?
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like her glasses; they're not right for her face.

Everyone's coming for Putin and there's nowhere he can hide.




Message sent and received.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> too bad they didn't get them both


Could have been anybody, this guy and Putin have been making new enemies everyday. I don't think he was worth the Ukrainian government to go after, we don't know about his Russian enemies.

If the Ukrainians were gonna operate in Russia, they would be filling rail cars with ANFO and detonating them with GPS when they passed over Russian rail bridges. Just some talent, some balls and some cash for bribes and expenses required. Rent a warehouse with a siding and the railway picks them up and delivers them where you want, except they never make it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560933336557801472


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2022)

*Could Putin FREEZE Europe by cutting off GAS? - VisualPolitik EN*

We are living through the worst energy crisis in 50 years. In many countries in Europe, the debate is not whether the price of gas will rise more or less (which, of course, it will) but to what extent there will be enough fuel to heat homes in the harsh winter.

Historically, Europe has been highly dependent on Russian gas imports. However, Russia is now prepared to reduce supply drastically. This could put the entire European Union on the ropes. This would not only affect industries and pocketbooks but the welfare of millions of Europeans, who could spend a winter without heating in their homes.

The question is: Is it really possible that countries like Germany will run out of heat this year? What are the real numbers of this crisis? In this video we tell you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2022)

*Germans rush to green their homes amid fears of gas shortage • FRANCE 24 English*
125,288 views Aug 11, 2022 Solar panels, insulation and electric heaters have been selling quickly as “energy sobriety” becomes the new watchword in Germany. Some analysts fear a tripling of gas prices this winter. FRANCE 24’s team reports from Berlin.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Germans rush to green their homes amid fears of gas shortage • FRANCE 24 English*
> 125,288 views Aug 11, 2022 Solar panels, insulation and electric heaters have been selling quickly as “energy sobriety” becomes the new watchword in Germany. Some analysts fear a tripling of gas prices this winter. FRANCE 24’s team reports from Berlin.


just sad that this is what it took to motivate them...and even sadder that nothing seems to be motivating Americans to do the same thing


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just sad that this is what it took to motivate them...and even sadder that nothing seems to be motivating Americans to do the same thing


This American is ready for his second no-heat winter.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 21, 2022)

HGCC said:


> What are we bickering about now, buying cows?
> 
> When possible you should buy a half or whole from a local-ish farmer, assuming you eat that much beef. Even if a bit more expensive (always much cheaper i hear, but dont know), it will be of great quality and you are supporting local places.
> 
> You gotta keep it whole though, chop of chunks with an ax. Otherwise it's bullshit and you are a commie.


When it’s cold here I hang deer in the garage and cut pieces of as needed with sawzall……. No commies here .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2022)

It's safe to say that drones have become very valuable weapons of war at all levels from close in tactical fights to hitting long range targets and of course for reconnaissance and artillery spotting.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









An "army of drones": Ukraine receives 100 large "birds", and soon there will be 200


KATERYNA TYSHCHENKO - SATURDAY, 20 AUGUST 2022, 17:02 Ukraine has received about 100 large long-distance drones as part of the Army of Drones project, and expects to receive 100 more in the coming months.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> When it’s cold here I hang deer in the garage and cut pieces of as needed with sawzall……. No commies here .


no sides of Red meat?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> no sides of Red meat?


deer is good, why keep farting, drooling cows around when you can have fresh cruelty free, free range venison? a lot less hormones and steroids, too


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> deer is good, why keep farting, drooling cows around when you can have fresh cruelty free, free range venison? a lot less hormones and steroids, too


I once had a venison that I’d helped break down. Got half a loin for my doings. Didn’t care for the flavor.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I once had a venison that I’d helped break down. Got half a loin for my doings. Didn’t care for the flavor.


not everyone does, and not everyone knows how to cook it. but it costs the price of a rifle cartridge and a hunting permit...
this is pretty good advice about cooking venison, especially the aging.
https://www.buckmasters.com/Hunting/Hunting-News/Articles/ID/2305/All-the-venison-preparation-secrets


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not everyone does, and not everyone knows how to cook it. but it costs the price of a rifle cartridge and a hunting permit...
> this is pretty good advice about cooking venison, especially the aging.
> https://www.buckmasters.com/Hunting/Hunting-News/Articles/ID/2305/All-the-venison-preparation-secrets


That could be it. It was probably twelve hours between kill and fridge.
I have never seen venison that was not far too lean for my tastes. A good slab of moo is well-marbled.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That could be it. It was probably twelve hours between kill and fridge.
> I have never seen venison that was not far too lean for my tastes. A good slab of moo is well-marbled.


i wouldn't want to eat it every day, myself, but a couple of times a month would be ok, and would stretch out the budget
when i was a kid, my parents went in with two other families and split a whole cow, 50, 25, 25, (one family being twice the size of the other two) and a whole pig, and we would get a deer every fall and at least a few ducks, with some walleye and croppy in there too. the freezer wouldn't get low till spring.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wouldn't want to eat it every day, myself, but a couple of times a month would be ok, and would stretch out the budget
> when i was a kid, my parents went in with two other families and split a whole cow, 50, 25, 25, (one family being twice the size of the other two) and a whole pig, and we would get a deer every fall and at least a few ducks, with some walleye and croppy in there too. the freezer wouldn't get low till spring.


Me, I grew up suburban. All our meat came from the store.
I was invited “hunting” once by a serious New Jersey redneck. Turned out poaching a doe was the plan. I’m sort of glad the day was a bust. 
To this day, my favorite animal is ribeye. Prime ribeye is $30/lb here. Even ground beef is still running at 160% of the price last fall. A ripple effect from the cow chow scows now idled by the the Russians, perhaps.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 21, 2022)

I love beef but don’t buy it by the half anymore, last one was not great so pfff. I buy burger, sirloin and striploin from the local butcher in bulk on sale. Venison done properly (rare) is great IMO, I soak it in buttermilk for a few hours before grilling it, takes the wild taste out. Always remove all the fat and debone it. Love goose as well, again if done right.


----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That could be it. It was probably twelve hours between kill and fridge.
> I have never seen venison that was not far too lean for my tastes. A good slab of moo is well-marbled.


The only venison I like is from a tiny buck called a duiker (translates to diver/jumper)... They are omnivores and eat anything from plants to frogs and lizards. 






As for no heat winter... my siamese twin is a hot water bottle.


----------



## OldMedUser (Aug 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I once had a venison that I’d helped break down. Got half a loin for my doings. Didn’t care for the flavor.


I have IBS or something like it and can't eat beef unless it's grass fed. Venison or moose is AOK. Eat a lot of chicken around here and wish seafood was cheaper. Not a fan of factory raised pork. Horrible shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2022)

ANC said:


> The only venison I like is from a tiny buck called a duiker (translates to diver/jumper)... They are omnivores and eat anything from plants to frogs and lizards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The zoo in DC had duiker and dik-dik. Cute things.


----------



## OldMedUser (Aug 21, 2022)

ANC said:


> The only venison I like is from a tiny buck called a duiker (translates to diver/jumper)... They are omnivores and eat anything from plants to frogs and lizards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sucker is ugly enough to not raise guilt feeling when you pull the trigger. I have an old .303 but have never gone hunting for bigger game. Nailed a lot of big salmon tho and used to fill a small chest freezer with coho every fall when I still lived in the Fraser Valley in BC.

Was hoping to go out this October but doesn't look like it. Can't make that 20 hour drive as easy as I used to.  Or as cheaply.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> I have IBS or something like it and can't eat beef unless it's grass fed. Venison or moose is AOK. Eat a lot of chicken around here and wish seafood was cheaper. Not a fan of factory raised pork. Horrible shit.


An OG chemist at an old workplace once complained bitterly about American pork. He said the steroids fed to the pigs give the meat a rankness. European pork did not get the hormone and wasn’t rank, as per his report. I don’t have his sensitivity.


----------



## ANC (Aug 22, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> That sucker is ugly enough to not raise guilt feeling when you pull the trigger. I have an old .303 but have never gone hunting for bigger game. Nailed a lot of big salmon tho and used to fill a small chest freezer with coho every fall when I still lived in the Fraser Valley in BC.
> 
> Was hoping to go out this October but doesn't look like it. Can't make that 20 hour drive as easy as I used to.  Or as cheaply.


you pretty much shoot them with a .22. Not much bigger than a small dog


----------



## OldMedUser (Aug 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> An OG chemist at an old workplace once complained bitterly about American pork. He said the steroids fed to the pigs give the meat a rankness. European pork did not get the hormone and wasn’t rank, as per his report. I don’t have his sensitivity.


I used to deliver propane to pig barns around here and one place left a carcass outside then a week later I was back and it was untouched. When the crows, magpies and coyotes won't eat a free pig you know you shouldn't be eating it either. And this was a Canadian pig. Our neighbour's daughter got a job at one of those places shortly after it opened up. Bought a brand new pair of work boots then after a couple weeks couldn't stand it no more so she quit. Ended up burning the boots because they stunk so bad and even 6 months sitting outside under cover couldn't bring them in the house. Gross!

She would have shot a missile at them but donated it to Ukraine instead. Gotta stay on topic here.


----------



## OldMedUser (Aug 22, 2022)

ANC said:


> you pretty much shoot them with a .22. Not much bigger than a small dog


My cousin used to hunt whitetail deer with a .22 but he could put it right in the eye at 50yds. Total bushman to this day. Sold his orchard not long ago. He had 2 sections on the bank of the Columbia river on the Washington side about 50 miles up from Portland and his dad had 20 acres or so on the Oregon side so they would shoot across in their fancy bass boats to visit. 2 hours to drive.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 22, 2022)

Personally i think it's cool that transexuals are in womens sports and liberal males are hunting & working on cars these days

Whenever i hear conservatives say that liberal males belong in the kitchen - im one of the guys that stands up to them and says their bigotry isn't cool


----------



## Horselover fat (Aug 22, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> Personally i think it's cool that transexuals are in womens sports and liberal males are hunting & working on cars these days
> 
> Whenever i hear conservatives say that liberal males belong in the kitchen - im one of the guys that stands up to them and says their bigotry isn't cool


Good for you.


----------



## ANC (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> No offense but how racist and shitty are you people? Maybe our MAGA would be happy + they're drinkers; hell you haven't lived until you've tried real moonshine.


Avg. Our women have rights and we didn't have widespread slavery..so not as bad as some id suggest and worse than others. Please keep your MAGA.
You don't have customs and border patrol and spend billions on protecting the border? I remember something about a wall and cages...
Don't hate because ours is effective and cheaper.
Hasn't everyone tried moonshine? Lots of people have still's these days. I prefer beer and wine.


----------



## ANC (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2022)

Looks like this guy was a Russian link the the American right and KKK and he spread their propaganda to the allies on the right in the west. Trump did too, but he was kinda stupid and only covered the high points, this guy went into detail. Putin had as much trouble as everybody else trying to get Donald to learn anything, even his instructions.

Putin could have done this fucker in, he seems a pretty low priority target for the Ukrainians, even though he preached genocide against them, they have bigger fish to fry.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*Who carried out the attack on Alexander Dugin? | Edward Lucas*
17,949 views Aug 22, 2022 "It's more likely to be some sort of internal machination." Russia expert Edward Lucas says the attack on Putin's fascist philosopher Alexander Dugin, which killed his daughter, could be Putin "tidying up on the far right."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Me, I grew up suburban. All our meat came from the store.
> I was invited “hunting” once by a serious New Jersey redneck. Turned out poaching a doe was the plan. I’m sort of glad the day was a bust.
> To this day, my favorite animal is ribeye. Prime ribeye is $30/lb here. Even ground beef is still running at 160% of the price last fall. A ripple effect from the cow chow scows now idled by the the Russians, perhaps.


thousand of cows just died in Kansas and Iowa a month or two ago, from the extreme heat...that ain't gonna bring prices down any time soon.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like this guy was a Russian link the the American right and KKK and he spread their propaganda to the allies on the right in the west. Trump did too, but he was kinda stupid and only covered the high points, this guy went into detail. Putin had as much trouble as everybody else trying to get Donald to learn anything, even his instructions.
> 
> Putin could have done this fucker in, he seems a pretty low priority target for the Ukrainians, even though he preached genocide against them, they have bigger fish to fry.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


supposed to be the work of the NRA the russian National Republican Army...they're claiming responsibility for the string of fires before now, as well.
i hope it's true, and that they're well funded and organized, and they continue to kill oligarchs and putin supporters till they're all fucking dead


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 22, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Avg. Our women have rights and we didn't have widespread slavery..so not as bad as some id suggest and worse than others. Please keep your MAGA.
> You don't have customs and border patrol and spend billions on protecting the border? I remember something about a wall and cages...
> Don't hate because ours is effective and cheaper.
> Hasn't everyone tried moonshine? Lots of people have still's these days. I prefer beer and wine.


No I've never tried moonshine; my mom was a functioning alcoholic and I decided long ago that life is not for me. 

I hear it's worse than heroin to quit.


----------



## ANC (Aug 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thousand of cows just died in Kansas and Iowa a month or two ago, from the extreme heat...that ain't gonna bring prices down any time soon.


Been noticing loads of droughts in the news lately, seems the three major economies, China, Europe and USA are both being hit really hard.
I have a suspicion we won't know it is too late until it is too late.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2022)

ANC said:


> Been noticing loads of droughts in the news lately, seems the three major economies, China, Europe and USA are both being hit really hard.
> I have a suspicion we won't know it is too late until it is too late.


some of us already know it, but our representatives seem to be bought off by big business who would rather make money than survive to spend it...


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thousand of cows just died in Kansas and Iowa a month or two ago, from the extreme heat...that ain't gonna bring prices down any time soon.


OMG! I didn't read that..during pandemic they killed so many pigs because no use; chickens with bird flu euthanized.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 22, 2022)

ANC said:


> Been noticing loads of droughts in the news lately, seems the three major economies, China, Europe and USA are both being hit really hard.
> I have a suspicion we won't know it is too late until it is too late.


Over the weekend the Southwest was hit hard with rain and ground so dry, no absorbing that. Colorado river needs water they've been talking about a reduction to states South and West of Colorado.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> some of us already know it, but our representatives seem to be bought off by big business who would rather make money than survive to spend it...


Hunger stones are showing up in the rivers in Europe. One dated back to the 1500s Inscribed 'If you see me weep'.


----------



## printer (Aug 22, 2022)

*Russia accuses Ukrainian agents of killing daughter of Putin ally *
Russia’s Federal Security Service (FSB) on Monday accused Ukrainian secret services of killing the daughter of an influential ally of Russian President Vladimir Putin known as “Putin’s brain.” The FSB told Russian news outlet Tass that a Ukrainian named Natalia Voyk was behind the killing of TV commentator and journalist Daria Dugina, who died after a bomb exploded in her car on Saturday night.

Russia’s intelligence agency said Voyk fled to Estonia after the killing. The FSB said they are seeking her extradition.
The Hill could not immediately verify the claims and the Tass did not share any evidence from the FSB.
Ukraine has denied involvement in the attack through a statement from Mykhailo Podolyak, a top presidential adviser to Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky.

“We are not a criminal state, unlike Russia, and definitely not a terrorist state,” Podolyak said on Ukrainian national television, according to Al Jazeera.

Dugina, 29, was the daughter of Alexander Dugin, a prominent philosopher and writer who is said to be a close adviser to Putin.

Dugina, who has pushed for the restoration of Russian power and unity, is a supporter of Putin’s invasion of Ukraine and manages an ultra-nationalist website called Geopolitica, which spreads propaganda and disinformation about the U.S. and other Western nations. In 2015, the U.S. designated Dugin as a threat to the sovereignty of Ukraine.

Dugina is also a staunch supporter of Russian nationalism and has spread similar rhetoric about Ukraine through the website United World International. The U.S. sanctioned Dugina in March.

Before an alleged remote-controlled bomb exploded in her Toyota Land Cruiser, Dugina attended a literary and musical festival in Moscow with her father on Saturday.

The FSB on Monday said Voyk traveled to Moscow with her teen daughter Sofya Shaban on July 23 and rented an apartment in the same building where Dugina lived, Tass reported. Russia accused Voyk of spying on Dugina.

Russia’s Investigative Committee has launched a more formal investigation into Dugina’s death and the FSB has handed materials and evidence over for the probe, according to Tass.

An unknown Russian group called the National Republican Army claimed responsibility for the attack on Sunday. According to the Kyiv Independent, a former Russian lawmaker confirmed the group was responsible for Dugina’s murder.

U.S. Rep. Adam Schiff (D-Calif.), the chairman of the House intelligence Committee, said he hoped Ukraine was not behind the attack and that it was an internal Russian affair.

“We have seen terrible war crimes by Russia against Ukraine, and Russia should be held accountable,” he told CNN’s Jake Tapper on Sunday. “And I certainly would never want to see anything like an attack on civilians by Ukraine, and hope that their representations are correct.”








Russia accuses Ukrainian agents of killing daughter of Putin ally


Russia’s Federal Security Service (FSB) on Monday accused Ukrainian secret services of killing the daughter of an influential ally of Russian President Vladimir Putin known as “Putin&#8…




thehill.com





Don't blame the Ukrainians, he should not have changed cars.


----------



## printer (Aug 22, 2022)

*Turkey doubles Russian oil imports, filling EU void*
Turkey doubled its imports of Russian oil this year, Refinitiv Eikon data showed on Monday, as the two countries are set for broader cooperation in business and especially energy trade in the face of western sanctions against Moscow.

Trade between Turkey and Russia has been booming since spring as Turkish companies not banned from dealing with Russian counterparts stepped in to fill the void created by EU businesses leaving Russia after its invasion of Ukraine earlier this year. Russia calls its actions in Ukraine 'a special military operation.'

Turkey increased oil imports from Russia, including Urals and Siberian Light grades, beyond 200,000 barrels per day (bpd) so far this year compared to just 98,000 bpd for the same period of 2021, Refinitiv data showed.

Turkey did not sanction Russia due to its actions in Ukraine, saying it remains reliant on Russian energy supplies.
Russian President Vladimir Putin and Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan met early in August and agreed to boost business cooperation.

Turkey's main refiners Tupras and Azerbaijan's SOCAR's STAR refinery significantly increased intake of Russian Urals and Siberian Light oil this year, while decreasing purchases of North Sea, Iraqi and West African grades, the data showed.
Over the last few years, STAR refinery increased purchases of Norway's Johan Sverdrup and Iraqi oil grades, which are close in quality to Urals as Russian oil has been growing in price.

This year, Russian oil prices fell to historical lows against the dated Brent benchmark, while North Sea and Iraqi oil grades prices improved.
STAR refinery is expected to purchase about 90,000 bpd of oil from Russia during January to August 2022 compared to 48,000 bpd during the same period of the last year, Refinitiv Eikon data showed.
Tupras refineries will buy about 111,000 bpd of oil from Russia in January to August this year compared to just 45,000 bpd during the same period last year, according to the data.

"The choice for Turkey's refiners was obvious as they have no limits on Russian oil buying", a trader in the Mediterranean oil market said, who declined to be named as he is not authorized to speak to the press.
He added that good Urals oil refining margins supported Turkey's refiners profits.
Turkey's Energy ministry, Tupras and SOCAR did not immediately respond to Reuters for comments.








Turkey doubles Russian oil imports, filling EU void


Turkey doubled its imports of Russian oil this year, Refinitiv Eikon data showed on Monday, as the two countries are set for broader cooperation in business and especially energy trade in the face of western sanctions against Moscow.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia accuses Ukrainian agents of killing daughter of Putin ally *
> Russia’s Federal Security Service (FSB) on Monday accused Ukrainian secret services of killing the daughter of an influential ally of Russian President Vladimir Putin known as “Putin’s brain.” The FSB told Russian news outlet Tass that a Ukrainian named Natalia Voyk was behind the killing of TV commentator and journalist Daria Dugina, who died after a bomb exploded in her car on Saturday night.
> 
> Russia’s intelligence agency said Voyk fled to Estonia after the killing. The FSB said they are seeking her extradition.
> ...


so, correct me if i'm wrong...but didn't putin put a price on the heads of Zelensky and all his main officers and aids?
so this is just another case of russia being a crying bitch about someone doing to them what they're attempting to do in the first place?
i would prefer it to be an internal russian affair as well, but if it turns out it was Ukraine, who gives a flying motherfuck? hope they do it again, and again, and again, till there are no russian war mongers left to kill


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2022)

printer said:


> *Turkey doubles Russian oil imports, filling EU void*
> Turkey doubled its imports of Russian oil this year, Refinitiv Eikon data showed on Monday, as the two countries are set for broader cooperation in business and especially energy trade in the face of western sanctions against Moscow.
> 
> Trade between Turkey and Russia has been booming since spring as Turkish companies not banned from dealing with Russian counterparts stepped in to fill the void created by EU businesses leaving Russia after its invasion of Ukraine earlier this year. Russia calls its actions in Ukraine 'a special military operation.'
> ...


fuck turkey...old school corruption is the base of their whole government, and erdogan is a shitty low level gangster sucking putin's cock


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2022)

Kinda had a feeling that was gonna be a false flag event when i read it....talkin about the Daughter of Dugin attack....

more justisfication for what they are doing in UA.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2022)

Cannon fodder required, the Forrest Gumps of Russia will respond, little or no training on a modern battle field means they will be target practice for the Ukrainians. If they have no training, I wonder what their equipment is like?






*Russia appeals for new recruits to join Ukraine war effort - BBC News*
141,244 views Aug 22, 2022 Russia’s Kremlin has launched an extensive campaign for new recruits to join the Ukraine war effort. Russia does not give numbers, but Western officials say between 70,000 and 80,000 Russian troops have been killed or wounded since it launched its invasion six months ago. In order to attract fresh recruits, the authorities are offering volunteers huge sums of money, plots of land and even premium places for their children in Russian schools. Recruiters have even been visiting Russian prisons to sign up inmates, promising them freedom and money.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Cannon fodder required, the Forrest Gumps of Russia will respond, little or no training on a modern battle field means they will be target practice for the Ukrainians. If they have no training, I wonder what their equipment is like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is going to be a big surge in russian mail order brides again. There are going to be no men left in russia to have children with, putin is going to kill them all, losing in Ukraine.


----------



## printer (Aug 22, 2022)

*Bloomberg: China has become dependent on Russia*
China is increasing the volume of purchases of Russian energy carriers, which makes Russia the main fuel supplier to China. It is reported by Bloomberg.

“Russia is now China's top fuel supplier, displacing Indonesia after the Southeast Asian country scared away buyers by raising prices. And while crude oil imports from Russia fell from the previous month to 7.15 million tons, they were still 8% higher than a year ago, and the country remains the top producer for Chinese refineries. Imports of gas and coal to China from Russia, according to the publication, increased from 20 to 35 billion dollars a year.

The publication notes that the price of energy imports has been inflated by the global price hike due to the sanctions that many countries have imposed against Russia. According to the latest customs data, from March to July, China increased the volume of gas and coal imported from Russia. Especially the volumes grew against the backdrop of other countries' refusal to purchase Russian resources.

China increased spending on energy from Russia from $4.7 billion in July 2021 to $7.2 billion in July 2022, according to Bloomberg. Thus, deliveries to China amounted to 70% of the total volume of Russian imports.








Bloomberg: Китай попал в зависимость от России


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Aug 22, 2022)

*German chancellor visits Canada in search for alternatives to Russian gas*
The German chancellor is visiting Canada on what he has described as an urgent mission to extricate Germany from its dependence on Russian gas and pursue new energy supplies, as pressure mounts on his government to come up with solutions to tackle a looming crisis.
Olaf Scholz and his economy minister, Robert Habeck, accompanied by a team of officials and business leaders, plan to sign a deal to establish hydrogen supply chains as part of Berlin’s efforts to speed up its transition to renewable energy.

On his arrival in Montreal on the two-day visit, Scholz said Canada “has similarly rich natural resources to Russia – but the difference is that it is a reliable democracy”.

Scholz said “new fields of cooperation” had opened up with Canada since the Russian invasion of Ukraine.
A priority project, he said, on which the two countries wanted to work closely was the creation of a “hydrogen economy”. An agreement is due to be signed between Montreal and Berlin for the future collaboration on the production and transport of hydrogen. Scholz is also due to discuss the delivery of liquefied natural gas (LNG) from Canada to Germany with his counterpart, Justin Trudeau.

Scholz said at the weekend a decision on the nuclear power plants would probably be made in the coming days. But Habeck, the leading Green, stressed this would only help to decrease gas consumption by about 2% and said “for the little it would bring us, it’s the wrong decision”.
The government has dismissed out of hand the idea of resurrecting the defunct Nord Stream 2 project, repeatedly referring to the idea as “morally reprehensible”. But the fact it has been brought up at all illustrates the extent to which the pressure is growing on Scholz to come up with workable strategies to cope with the unprecedented situation, which threatens to plunge the German economy into recession and leave millions facing soaring energy bills and freezing homes.

The deals struck with Canada will do little to help Germany in the near future, with this winter and next expected to be beset by an energy shortage and record prices. The head of the intelligence service has warned of the dangers of unrest from a radicalised minority consisting of rightwing extremists and conspiracy theorists, which he said were planning to exploit the situation. Leading economists have warned that rising energy bills on top of other living cost hikes will push increasing numbers of Germans into poverty and could trigger social unrest.

Against this backdrop the government is keen to stress that once the infrastructure is in place to support hydrogen and LNG Germany will be on a safer footing. The optics of Scholz and Habeck landing in Montreal with their delegation are seen as sending an important immediate message to German voters that the government is taking action. In recent months it has often come across as stunned into stasis as it reeled from the shock realisation that Europe’s largest economy had made itself dangerously dependent on a single energy source in its pursuit of a green transition.
Ahead of the visit, Habeck said Germany was “staring in the face of a very critical winter”.

Habeck told German TV that the rapid filling up of national gas storage facilities – which are currently at just under 80% capacity – was encouraging, but warned that Russia could yet further reduce the flow and there was therefore no room for complacency.
At present only about 20% of the levels of gas due via the Nord Stream 1 pipeline are reaching Germany.








German chancellor says he is working fast to find alternatives to Russian gas


Olaf Scholz is in Canada where he plans to sign hydrogen supply chain deal as pressure mounts over looming winter crisis




www.theguardian.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> No I've never tried moonshine; my mom was a functioning alcoholic and I decided long ago that life is not for me.
> 
> I hear it's worse than heroin to quit.


having been in both those rodeos, I’d say different but similarly weighted on the physical side.
The wrinkle with alcohol is greater availability. I know where the nine-dollar vodka is, but don’t care to find out who has the smack.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> There is going to be a big surge in russian mail order brides again. There are going to be no men left in russia to have children with, putin is going to kill them all, losing in Ukraine.


If he keeps recruiting from rural distant republics he will piss them off and those returning from Ukraine, if any, will be prime candidates for guerilla fighters. 

Donald's next wife is there, if they allow conjugal visits. I don't think Donald will be serving house arrest, he has a large terrorist following and it would be a safety hazard for those guarding him. The number of death threats during his trials will be fantastic and any terrorist acts will weigh on where he goes too IMHO. We will see how hot Donald is to handle in Georgia first I suppose, there is prison time for his election crime and perhaps conspiracy indictments as well over the fake electors. By then Garland should have his ducks lined up over a variety of things, but the secret documents case is the real low hanging fruit for federal indictments. If convicted, Donald will die in prison over it, or be taken out a blubbering basket case and consigned to a nuthouse until he dies. Those secret documents also give the DOJ lot's of leverage over Donald's underlings who were responsible for them, or were involved in their removal or selection for removal from the WH.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2022)

ok which one of you is missing a blunt


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561733956315267078


----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 22, 2022)

__





Loading…






www.google.com





The *BMW Hydrogen 7* is a limited production hydrogen internal combustion engine vehicle built from 2005-2007 by German automobile manufacturer BMW. The car is based on BMW's traditional gasoline-powered BMW 7 Series (E65) line of vehicles, and more specifically the 760Li.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2022)

wait wut????


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2022)

Now these look nasty, the carbon fiber construction is very light and strong. They should be able to hover at night and drop bombs on parked vehicles using GPS and 800 of them donated by Taiwan should cause some pain to the Russians.









800 Taiwanese 'flying mortar' drones reportedly shipped to Ukrainian army | Taiwan News | 2022-08-22 18:11:00


Polish media reports 800 Revolver 860 Armed VTOL UAVs have been delivered to Ukraine's military.According to Polish media, 800 Revolver 860 combat drones, which are described as "flying mortars," have been delivered to Ukrainian forces. | 2022-08-22 18:11:00




www.taiwannews.com.tw







AIPEI (Taiwan News) — According to Polish media, 800 Revolver 860 combat drones, which are described as "flying mortars," have been delivered to Ukrainian forces.

Polish technology media outlet WP tech on Aug. 18 reported that 800 Revolver 860 Armed VTOL UAVs have been "donated" to Ukraine's military. The report described the large quadcopter as a "flying mortar" because of the drone's revolving drum-like bomb bay, which can hold eight 60-millimeter (mm) mortar shells.

The UAV weighs 42 kg and is 1.35 m in diameter. When loaded with eight 60 mm mortar rounds, it can fly up to 20 kilometers and stay airborne for 20 to 40 minutes with its four arms and eight propellors.

According to WP tech, the Taiwan-made drone is unique in that its 8-position "drum" can rotate and release each mortar shell one at a time. The manufacturer's website also states that the UAV can be modified to carry 81 mm and 120 mm mortar rounds.

The Polish tech website observed that intermediaries in Poland were likely placing orders for the weapons with the Taiwanese firm and then delivering them to recipients in the Ukrainian military.

CM Media contacted the Keelung-based manufacturer DronesVision for comment on the report. The company stated that given the "complex and changeable international situation," it could only disclose that it had clients in Poland.

However, the manufacturer acknowledged that its products had been delivered for combat in Ukraine and that they "should have already participated in battles."

When asked on Aug. 18 to comment on claims that 800 of its Revolver 860 UAVs had been sent to the Ukrainian army, a representative for DronesVision told Taiwan News that the company only ships to customers in Poland. Due to non-disclosure agreements with its clients, the company was unable to comment on what clients do with the products or where they may be sent.

The spokesperson did say that customers in Poland have purchased the company's full range of UAV products. The representative said that purchases of the drones picked up in Poland in March, shortly after Russia invaded Ukraine, and have steadily increased since.

According to the company spokesperson, while direct shipments of its products to Ukraine have been severed due to the war, the number of drones ordered and the number of companies placing orders from Poland have continued to rise over the past five months.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wrong thread i think....¿


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2022)

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/world-news/2022/08/22/ukraine-russia-news-war-latest-live-updates-putin/

"Ukrainian forces have used Himars rocket systems to halt Russian repairs to a key supply bridge in occupied Kherson as they continue to press on the southern frontline.
Online footage shows a fiery explosion on Antonovsky bridge after at least 15 people were injured as a result of the broad daylight shelling on Monday, Russian news agency TASS said.
"At around 1pm on August 22, in order to disrupt the work to restore the roadway, Ukrainian troops attacked from the American Himars rocket systems at the site of repair work on the Antonovsky Bridge," a local official was quoted as saying.
The bridge has come under fire at least eight times since July 19.
It is the only road crossing that connects the city of Kherson with the wider region on the eastern side of the Dnieper river.
Russian forces have installed a ferry crossing across the river after traffic on the bridge was blocked for repairs on July 27, when shelling damage slashed its 100-ton carrying capacity to five."

*Russians 'tortured staff at Zaporizhzhia nuclear plant'*
Russian forces used torture to force staff at the Zaporizhzhia nuclear plant to operate the facility, the head of Ukraine's nuclear power industry has told Sky News.
Petro Kotin said: "They captured about 1,100 personnel from the site, and they kept them in their facilities, the captured facilities and police facilities in the (nearby) town of Enerhodar.
"One person was killed, another person was heavily wounded.
"They're trying to push on them to accept the Russian world. All kinds of psychological pushes on them."
Mr Kotin, who used to be the head of the Zaporizhzhia plant itself, hopes independent international inspectors will be able to visit Europe's largest power plant in the next 10 days, amid fears shelling in the area could lead to a nuclear disaster from a radiation leak.
"Everything depends on the weather conditions and the wind. You cannot stop it. Any country which is around Ukraine is under this threat," he said.
"We need to release the plant from any presence of militaries on it.
"If we do that, if we succeed with that, everything will go back to the normal conditions of the Zaporizhzhia power plant and we will be sleeping with the whole world completely safe."


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> No I've never tried moonshine; my mom was a functioning alcoholic and I decided long ago that life is not for me.
> 
> I hear it's worse than heroin to quit.


I drink far to much. But its one thing to know it and another to cut back.

Weird you said this then "hell you haven't lived until you've tried real moonshine"


----------



## OldMedUser (Aug 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> There is going to be a big surge in russian mail order brides again. There are going to be no men left in russia to have children with, putin is going to kill them all, losing in Ukraine.


Trump will be in line for one of those. Time to trade up by now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Trump will be in line for one of those. Time to trade up by now.


i wonder what he'll get on trade in?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder what he'll get on trade in?


something to Putin him.


----------



## ANC (Aug 23, 2022)

Shall we try and make a list of all the daughters killed through state-sponsored terrorism by the Russian army in their misguided war on Ukraine?


----------



## ANC (Aug 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ok which one of you is missing a blunt
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561733956315267078


----------



## EKG Cal Canna (Aug 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Putin continues to slowly shut off the natural gas flow to Europe and mass troops on the Ukraine border. All that natural gas stems from Russia.Once it crosses into ukraine theres multiple branches added to those lines. ukraine hasnt paid for that gas for Years because they dont have to! They have american politicians energy specialist children on their energy company boards. If Russia doesnt like it theyre merely threatened with war from The West. The Ukraine hasnt paid for the gas theyre selling & marking up pocketing ALL The Money ! The more profitable they are the bigger bonuses to The Board & shareholders.Follow the money, its not hard to see. Its too bad the news doesnt tell people much of anything these days except who to hate. Hang on just a lil longer all you haters critics & complainers cause the midterms are coming & theyll give ya lots of things & people to Hate On ! They KNOW how dumb most of america is !


----------



## Horselover fat (Aug 23, 2022)

^


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Trump will be in line for one of those. Time to trade up by now.


he will just grab one by the pussy and take her home. The younger the better.


----------



## ANC (Aug 23, 2022)

Wow, I saw a new type of drone last night...
Instead of using a large drone to carry gravity munitions, the drone was basically a little torpedo-shaped bomb with four tiny rotors on, drone style... 
This way it could use much cheaper gear to carry bombs into war... I think you could load a fucktonne of them into a backpack... they also have a swarm mode... 

These tiny little rotored penises fly up from the ground one after the other and head off towards the battlefield... 

Someone just has to figure out you need to give them autonomy and put them in a cluster munition type of delivery misile so you can attack from way behind enemy lines.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

ANC said:


> Wow, I saw a new type of drone last night...
> Instead of using a large drone to carry gravity munitions, the drone was basically a little torpedo-shaped bomb with four tiny rotors on, drone style...
> This way it could use much cheaper gear to carry bombs into war... I think you could load a fucktonne of them into a backpack... they also have a swarm mode...
> 
> ...


that would be awesome, just program them to attack anything moving, and make sure you don't have any men in the area till their fuel has run out...fire a missile that has 100 of them as a payload, to the rear area where they're loading trucks, feeding men, and performing triage...as a bonus, you could just walk around and pick up any that didn't get expended this time, and use them again.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 23, 2022)

Didn't see that coming.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562136831164137472


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Didn't see that coming.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562136831164137472


this guy...i don't quite get where he is coming from...there is some kind of dynamic at work that isn't public knowledge.
he has impressed me as a very ambitious politician with very little compunction about bribery or coercion to get what he wants, and he expects to be greased to allow business as usual to go on. i think he told putin what he wanted for his cooperation, putin tried to get tough with him, and this is his response.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Didn't see that coming.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562136831164137472


Holy shit.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Holy shit.....


maybe he tried to coerce putin into helping him build his asinine canal, but when he realized that putin really is fucking broke, he turned on him?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> maybe he tried to coerce putin into helping him build his asinine canal, but when he realized that putin really is fucking broke, he turned on him?


could be...Turkey has always been one of those country playing both sides of the coin though...just don't know what angle he's playing now...food is on the list for sure, i know they're drones are also in the list cause supposedly Turkey's Drone company moved into Ukraine to help them out with this war......so now the question is, what's erogan's angle...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> maybe he tried to coerce putin into helping him build his asinine canal, but when he realized that putin really is fucking broke, he turned on him?


… or perhaps Russia holding that territory is a big risk to Turkey’s security? I could be wrong.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> … or perhaps Russia holding that territory is a big risk to Turkey’s security? I could be wrong.


It's quite likely a consideration, but they were buddies just recently...I think if they could have reached an agreement both considered "equitable", he never would have made this statement, and would have made one that was just about the opposite, while allowing russian ships passage, russian troops and material passage, cooperating to help russia obtain sanctioned components they need for precision munitions...
Erdogan is an honorable thief, but he's still a thief. He didn't make that statement for humanitarian reasons, and I'm not sure if self preservation was the major motivator, either.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> It's quite likely a consideration, but they were buddies just recently...I think if they could have reached an agreement both considered "equitable", he never would have made this statement, and would have made one that was just about the opposite, while allowing russian ships passage, russian troops and material passage, cooperating to help russia obtain sanctioned components they need for precision munitions...
> Erdogan is an honorable thief, but he's still a thief. He didn't make that statement for humanitarian reasons, and I'm not sure if self preservation was the major motivator, either.


I don’t either. However, and fwiw, it does conform to Occam’s razor.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> It's quite likely a consideration, but they were buddies just recently...I think if they could have reached an agreement both considered "equitable", he never would have made this statement, and would have made one that was just about the opposite, while allowing russian ships passage, russian troops and material passage, cooperating to help russia obtain sanctioned components they need for precision munitions...
> Erdogan is an honorable thief, but he's still a thief. He didn't make that statement for humanitarian reasons, and I'm not sure if self preservation was the major motivator, either.


also keep in mind Turkey has also a blockade of the straits too, with the exception of the food cargo going from UA


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> also keep in mind Turkey has also a blockade of the straits too, with the exception of the food cargo going from UA


it is a member of NATO, and his criminal maneuverings have to operate beneath their notice, but i think if he thought it was in his personal best interests, Erdogan would leave NATO...maybe use Sweden and Finland as an excuse, claim they're still giving asylum to people turkey has declared terrorists?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it is a member of NATO, and his criminal maneuverings have to operate beneath their notice, but i think if he thought it was in his personal best interests, Erdogan would leave NATO...maybe use Sweden and Finland as an excuse, claim they're still giving asylum to people turkey has declared terrorists?


think he already tried that, first he said he didn't want the sweds and the fins in nato cause of that very thing, but then here comes the sweds and the fins saying the will extridite the people that Turkey is looking for....soooo, guess who's in Nato the sweds and the Fins.......Erdogan is up to something what that might be hard to say.......


----------



## printer (Aug 23, 2022)

Words can change like the seasons. Could say something else in a month and nobody will bat an eye.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 23, 2022)

I got sick of his shit, flew to Turkey, and showed him how my laserbeam eyes work. I'm heading to Russia for Putin next. See ya in a few minutes


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> I got sick of his shit, flew to Turkey, and showed him how my laserbeam eyes work. I'm heading to Russia for Putin next. See ya in a few minutes


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> I got sick of his shit, flew to Turkey, and showed him how my laserbeam eyes work. I'm heading to Russia for Putin next. See ya in a few minutes


That is a task best delegated.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2022)

what in the propaganda bullshit.......so can't get shit off wikipedia and they make they're own......wtf....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562136881059561476
almost as useless as truth social......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> what in the propaganda bullshit.......so can't get shit off wikipedia and they make they're own......wtf....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562136881059561476
> almost as useless as truth social......


myth MAKERS...


----------



## Sativied (Aug 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> could be...Turkey has always been one of those country playing both sides of the coin though...just don't know what angle he's playing now...food is on the list for sure, i know they're drones are also in the list cause supposedly Turkey's Drone company moved into Ukraine to help them out with this war......so now the question is, what's erogan's angle...


Erdogan‘s angle is above all always the next elections, portraying to be powerful requires displaying international influence. That‘s why he‘s often a pita with a big mouth and gives in once he gained enough attention. It’s a classic long before Ukraine war. Secondary to that is Syria and the Kurds. Erdogan wanted Russia’s and Iran’s support for, or at least no objections against, attacking Kurds in north east syria, ie south of Turkey. Putin denied and together with Iran convinced Erdogan to support Assad again. This is a problem for Erdogan who has been using the war in Syria as an excuse/opportunity to kill more Kurds… mountain Turks as Turks call them, and wants a dmz along the border. Erdogan forces the west to consider him a factor, not having a say is their problem with the west. Now Putin denies Erdogan power in what he consider’s his own backyard. Don‘t expect some strategic plan, few things piss off Erdogan more than having a shorter guy obstruct his evil plans:


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2022)

printer said:


> Words can change like the seasons. Could say something else in a month and nobody will bat an eye.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like this guy was a Russian link the the American right and KKK and he spread their propaganda to the allies on the right in the west. Trump did too, but he was kinda stupid and only covered the high points, this guy went into detail. Putin had as much trouble as everybody else trying to get Donald to learn anything, even his instructions.
> 
> Putin could have done this fucker in, he seems a pretty low priority target for the Ukrainians, even though he preached genocide against them, they have bigger fish to fry.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I can't really see much benefit for Ukraine to have done it. Smart money is on Putin.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I can't really see much benefit for Ukraine to have done it. Smart money is on Putin.


you don't think the group claiming responsibility did it?
https://www.newsweek.com/what-russias-anti-putin-national-republican-army-darya-dugina-1735541

that could be real, or it could be a false front for either side, or...who knows? until someone comes out with some kind of substantial proof, one side will blame the other, and the third side will keep telling them they're both wrong, and claiming responsibility...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

looks like mostly more ammo and defense systems, some being delivered as they're being manufactured...
https://www.reuters.com/world/us-announce-3-bln-arms-package-ukraine-ap-reporter-tweet-2022-08-23/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> what in the propaganda bullshit.......so can't get shit off wikipedia and they make they're own......wtf....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562136881059561476
> almost as useless as truth social......


or, Ruderalis.


----------



## printer (Aug 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> looks like mostly more ammo and defense systems, some being delivered as they're being manufactured...
> https://www.reuters.com/world/us-announce-3-bln-arms-package-ukraine-ap-reporter-tweet-2022-08-23/


"Mmmmm.... I love the smell of fresh ammo in the morning."


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2022)

That NATO flag looks awesome in Ukraine Parliament.





Always Bridesmaid; never the Bride


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2022)

printer said:


> "Mmmmm.... I love the smell of fresh ammo in the morning."


You're a professional air sniffer..says so in your bio.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you don't think the group claiming responsibility did it?
> https://www.newsweek.com/what-russias-anti-putin-national-republican-army-darya-dugina-1735541
> 
> that could be real, or it could be a false front for either side, or...who knows? until someone comes out with some kind of substantial proof, one side will blame the other, and the third side will keep telling them they're both wrong, and claiming responsibility...


Total false flag. The first name that came to mind was Putin. No Ukraine vibration at all.


----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2022)

I still think they fucked up when they let Turkey into Nato. They don't really belong there yet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2022)

*RUSSIA Heading for ECONOMIC OBLIVION According to YALE MANAGEMENT Review on IMPACT OF SANCTIONS*

RUSSIA IS HEADING FOR ECONOMIC OBLIVION according to YALE Chief Executive Leadership Institute (Yale CELI) Review of the Impact of the Sanctions on the Russian Economy. The IN DEPTH REPORT claims the damage done to Russia is far worse than officially reported and that the economy has problems are UNSOLVABLE. In this video I share the details of the findings, analyze the Report and provide my views on whether I agree with the findings. Is Russia HEADING FOR OBLIVION?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2022)

*Let's talk about 6 months in Ukraine....*


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2022)

ANC said:


> I still think they fucked up when they let Turkey into Nato. They don't really belong there yet.


Agreed, but it makes Putin angrier..so I'm going with the flow.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2022)

ANC said:


> I still think they fucked up when they let Turkey into Nato. They don't really belong there yet.


It was geopolitically necessary. I’ll suffer their nonsense now because they gave us the lever we needed to keep 1962 from a full test of strategic doctrine. The thermonukes not expended then buy a lot of leeway with me.

That said, bargain with the devil and behold the result.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2022)

Can you imagine having to choose which oligarch you're going to off then having to come up with a believable story?









Hasty Russian ‘Probe’ Pins Deadly Car Bomb on Mom-Kid Duo in Mini Cooper


Russian security services claim to have already identified the culprits behind Darya Dugina’s death: a Ukrainian mother driving a Mini Cooper along with her 12-year-old daughter.




www.thedailybeast.com





It's getting tough..I expect Putins Chef will be next.


----------



## printer (Aug 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Can you imagine having to choose which oligarch you're going to off then having to come up with a believable story?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Source: Dugina's alleged killer used a fake passport * 
“Before the murder, Natalya Vovk rented a garage located not far from the house where Dugin lived. Vovk presented the owner of the garage with a fake Kazakh passport in the name of Yulia Zaiko,” the agency’s interlocutor said. 







Dugina died on the evening of August 20 in a car explosion on the Mozhaisk highway in the Odintsovo district of the Moscow region . The FSB stated that the Ukrainian special services were behind the murder of Dugina, the perpetrator was a citizen of Ukraine Natalya Vovk, who arrived in Russia with her daughter on July 23. According to the department, after the assassination attempt, she and her child left for Estonia through the Pskov region . The Investigative Committee does not exclude that, in addition to Vovk, other persons could be involved in the murder.

According to the hacker group RahDit, the 43-year-old Ukrainian woman previously served in the Azov National Battalion *, her maiden name is Shaban.

Vladimir Putin awarded Daria Dugina the Order of Courage posthumously.








Источник: предполагаемая убийца Дугиной использовала фальшивый паспорт


Предполагаемая убийца журналистки Дарьи Дугиной предъявляла поддельный казахстанский паспорт на имя Юлии, чтобы арендовать гараж в Москве, рассказал РИА Новости РИА Новости, 24.08.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





I believe it. After all, she is a fake blond. Those are the most scary kind.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2022)

printer said:


> *Source: Dugina's alleged killer used a fake passport *
> “Before the murder, Natalya Vovk rented a garage located not far from the house where Dugin lived. Vovk presented the owner of the garage with a fake Kazakh passport in the name of Yulia Zaiko,” the agency’s interlocutor said.
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch.


----------



## printer (Aug 24, 2022)

More smoking?

*Mi-2 helicopter crashed in Stavropol Territory*
In the Predgorny municipal district of the Stavropol Territory, a Mi-2 helicopter crashed and subsequently caught fire. This is reported by telegram channel 112.

“The incident occurred in the Predgorny municipal district. After the crash, the helicopter caught fire. It is unknown how many people were on board. It is clarified that at the moment firefighters eliminate the fire on an area of 2 hectares.








«Известия»: авиация РФ рискует остаться без основного самолета


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Izvestia: Russian aviation risks being left without the main aircraft*
Small aviation may face a shortage of aircraft. The Ministry of Industry and Trade has postponed funding for the replacement of the American engine and propeller on the main Russian TVS-2MS aircraft - a modern modification of the An-2 "maize" machine - with a Russian analogue until the aircraft is certified. Izvestia writes about this with reference to the press service of the ministry.

“The Ministry of Industry and Trade has decided to postpone the issue of financing the reengineering of American units for the TVS-2MS aircraft until it is certified,” the material says. Earlier, the aircraft manufacturer, the Novosibirsk enterprise Rusaviaprom, asked the government for support for these developments in the amount of 9 billion rubles.

According to the publication, the company has already produced 24 TVS-2MS aircraft, 17 of them are in operation and operate mainly in Siberia and the Far East for the transportation of passengers and cargo to hard-to-reach areas. “There is no replacement for them on the Russian market now. The Ministry of Industry and Trade expects that the development of an alternative - the nine-seater LMS-901 Baikal - will be completed in 2023, and the first deliveries will begin only in 2024, ”the authors write.

Earlier, the Ural Civil Aviation Plant (UZGA) received a certificate from the Federal Air Transport Agency allowing the development of spare parts for foreign aircraft . The presence of this document allows you to engage in import substitution of interior parts for salons, armchairs and kitchen equipment. First of all, it is planned to produce components for the western Airbus and Boeing aircraft that have passed into the use of the Russian Federation .








«Известия»: авиация РФ рискует остаться без основного самолета


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Aug 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Ouch.


Only means you are dangerous.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2022)

printer said:


> Only means you are dangerous.


It's smoky lavender now; more dangerous than you know.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 24, 2022)

printer said:


> Basically he has to die. How that happens, have to make him being around costly to the Russian elite.


This is the way.


----------



## printer (Aug 24, 2022)

*Less than a third of UN countries joined the anti-Russian statement 
*Less than a third of UN member states joined the anti-Russian statement on the situation in Ukraine, announced on Wednesday at the headquarters of the organization.

The UN includes 193 countries. The statement was signed by 54 states. These included the United States , Britain, Albania , Australia, Canada, Czech Republic, Georgia, France, Japan , Latvia , Lithuania , Italy , Spain and Ukraine itself. The statement was read out by Ukraine's Permanent Representative to the UN Serhiy Kislytsya .

These states expressed their regret that Russia did not stop the special military operation. They condemned the missile strikes that Russia inflicts on Ukrainian territory. 








Менее трети стран ООН присоединились к антироссийскому заявлению


Менее трети государств — членов ООН присоединились к антироссийскому заявлению по ситуации на Украине, озвученному в среду в штаб-квартире организации. РИА Новости, 25.08.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog










Following the Security Council meeting on Ukraine: Joint Statement to the media on Six Months of Russia/Ukraine Conflict by Ambassador Sergiy Kyslytsa, Permanent Representative of Ukraine to the United Nations as well as Albania, Andorra, Australia, Austria, Belgium, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Bulgaria, Canada, Columbia, Croatia, Republic of Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Georgia, Germany, Greece, Guatemala, Hungary, Iceland, Ireland, Italy, Japan, Latvia, Lichtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Marshall Islands, Monaco, Montenegro, the Netherlands, New Zealand, North Macedonia, Norway, Palau, Poland, Portugal, Republic of Moldova, Republic of Korea, Romania, San Marino, Singapore, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Türkiye, Ukraine, The Federated States of Micronesia, the United Kingdom, the United States, and the European Union.


----------



## printer (Aug 25, 2022)

*Zelensky promises response after at least 25 dead after Russian strike on Ukraine Independence Day*
Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on Wednesday vowed to make Russia “bear responsibility” for a rocket attack levied against a Ukrainian train station in Chaplyne that killed 22 people during the country’s Independence Day.

“Chaplyne is our pain today,” Zelensky said in his evening address. “As of this moment, there are 22 dead, five of them burned in the car, an 11-year-old teenager died, a Russian missile destroyed his house.”

Zelensky had warned that Russia might step up its attacks on Wednesday during the holiday, which also marked six months since Russia invaded Ukraine, saying “something particularly cruel” might happen.

“Search and rescue operations at the railway station will continue,” Zelensky said in his evening address.
“We will definitely make the occupiers bear responsibility for everything they have done,” he continued. And we will certainly drive the invaders out of our land. Not a single stain of this evil will remain in our free Ukraine.”

Authorities in Kyiv banned large gatherings during Independence Day out of fear of Russian attacks.

Air raid sirens sounded during the day, and the population mostly laid low, but crowds gathered on a main street in the city to see a display of heavily damaged tanks, armored personnel carriers and rocket launchers.

“The occupier believed that in a few days he would be on parade in our capital’s downtown,” Zelensky said earlier on Wednesday in an address marking Independence Day.

“Today, you can see this ‘parade’ on Khreshchatyk,” Zelensky added. “The proof that enemy equipment can appear in the center of Kyiv only in such form. Burnt, wrecked and destroyed.”

President Biden marked Ukraine’s holiday, which celebrates the country’s independence from the Soviet Union in 1991, by pledging an additional roughly $3 billion security assistance package
The package, which includes six National Advanced Surface-to-Air Missile Systems and laser-guided rocket systems, is the single largest U.S. assistance measure to Ukraine since Russia invaded in February.

“They have stood resolute and strong in the face of Russia’s full scale invasion of Ukraine. And today is not only a celebration of the past, but a resounding affirmation that Ukraine proudly remains — and will remain — a sovereign and independent nation,” Biden said on Wednesday.








Zelensky promises response after at least 25 dead in Russian strike on Ukraine Independence Day


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on Wednesday vowed to make Russia “bear responsibility” for a rocket attack against a Ukrainian train station in Chaplyne that killed more than 20 people duri…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 25, 2022)

printer said:


> *Zelensky promises response after at least 25 dead after Russian strike on Ukraine Independence Day*
> Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on Wednesday vowed to make Russia “bear responsibility” for a rocket attack levied against a Ukrainian train station in Chaplyne that killed 22 people during the country’s Independence Day.
> 
> “Chaplyne is our pain today,” Zelensky said in his evening address. “As of this moment, there are 22 dead, five of them burned in the car, an 11-year-old teenager died, a Russian missile destroyed his house.”
> ...


when will russia be weak enough that we finally aren't too motherfucking sickeningly cowardly to help finish them off? how many Ukrainian kids have to be murdered for the goal of our proxy war to be met?
don't even bother to answer if all you're going to do is tell me what the plan is, how we're bleeding them dry...bleeding them dry for fucking what? at some point, we're going to have to go in and take the nukes...they can't be left to putin, or his successors, or we'll end up here again...and again, and again...till they're exterminated. why motherfucking wait till the Ukrainians have been exterminated as well?
i've felt like we're taking the cowards way out on this since day one...but America has always talked good shit, while watching people die for us, it seems to be what we do, unless they don't have any nuclear weapons, then we're ok just going in and wiping out whoever opposes us...so we're cowardly hypocrites...using a smaller nation to take out an enemy....using UP a smaller nation...and they're thanking us for the opportunity...god damn we're good at manipulating the rest of the world


----------



## EKG Cal Canna (Aug 25, 2022)

Gotta keep that one going so all the n American security contractors/ mercenaries/soldiers of fortune can keep getting paid since they can't get it from Afghanistan anymore. They'll wash the tax base out in Ukraine for 25 more years just like Afghanistan


----------



## printer (Aug 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when will russia be weak enough that we finally aren't too motherfucking sickeningly cowardly to help finish them off? how many Ukrainian kids have to be murdered for the goal of our proxy war to be met?
> don't even bother to answer if all you're going to do is tell me what the plan is, how we're bleeding them dry...bleeding them dry for fucking what? at some point, we're going to have to go in and take the nukes...they can't be left to putin, or his successors, or we'll end up here again...and again, and again...till they're exterminated. why motherfucking wait till the Ukrainians have been exterminated as well?
> i've felt like we're taking the cowards way out on this since day one...but America has always talked good shit, while watching people die for us, it seems to be what we do, unless they don't have any nuclear weapons, then we're ok just going in and wiping out whoever opposes us...so we're cowardly hypocrites...using a smaller nation to take out an enemy....using UP a smaller nation...and they're thanking us for the opportunity...god damn we're good at manipulating the rest of the world


Reality sucks. Just think Chernobyl. Speaking of,

*International nuclear agency getting wider powers to probe attacks on Ukraine power plant*
The International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) has been given additional authority to investigate the situation at a nuclear power plant that Russia has taken over during its invasion of Ukraine. 

Officials from the IAEA, which partners with more than a dozen organizations in the United Nations, will visit the Zaporizhzhia nuclear power plant in southern Ukraine soon, as world leaders have expressed concerns about the plant’s stability, Bloomberg reported Thursday. 

Two diplomats with knowledge of the visit told Bloomberg that the delegation will include security and safety authorities along with officials responsible for accounting for nuclear materials at the plant. Agency officials had previously only intended to ensure that uranium-rich stockpiles of material were not missing amid the six-month-long conflict. 

The safety and security officials will allow the agency to possibly perform a forensic evaluation of shelling that has occurred at the plant, Bloomberg reported. This evaluation could be used to hold attackers to the plant responsible for the damage it has received. 

President Biden discussed the need to protect the plant on a call on Sunday with United Kingdom Prime Minister Boris Johnson, French President Emmanuel Macron and German Chancellor Olaf Scholz. 

Reuters reported last week that Macron said Russian President Vladimir Putin agreed to allow IAEA officials to visit the plant. 

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky has warned that a “catastrophe” could happen if the plant is not properly defended, saying that any “radiation incident” could affect members of the European Union and other nearby and even more distant countries. 

Bloomberg reported that the IAEA wants the visit to happen before Sept. 5, when a two-week international mission was already planned to look into the safety systems of the plant. The mission, which was scheduled before the war began six months ago, would be the first safety evaluation at the plant in 16 years.








International nuclear agency getting wider powers to probe attacks on Ukraine power plant


The International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) has been given additional authority to investigate the situation at a nuclear power plant that Russia has taken over during its invasion of Ukraine.&nb…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 25, 2022)

*How Long Will It Take Russia to Rebuild Its Military?*


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2022)

printer said:


> *Zelensky promises response after at least 25 dead after Russian strike on Ukraine Independence Day*
> Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on Wednesday vowed to make Russia “bear responsibility” for a rocket attack levied against a Ukrainian train station in Chaplyne that killed 22 people during the country’s Independence Day.
> 
> “Chaplyne is our pain today,” Zelensky said in his evening address. “As of this moment, there are 22 dead, five of them burned in the car, an 11-year-old teenager died, a Russian missile destroyed his house.”
> ...


This may be a nitpick, but internally contradictory phrases like “11-year-old teenager” are flaws in the presentation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> This may be a nitpick, but internally contradictory phrases like “11-year-old teenager” are flaws in the presentation.


There is translation involved


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There is translation involved


even so, category fail. Tighten it up, guys; it’s a target of opportunity to discredit stuff that matters.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2022)

eleven teen???? hmmmmm...really doesn't sound right


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> eleven teen???? hmmmmm...really doesn't sound right


Admittedly I don’t know how that works in Ukrainian or Russian.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Admittedly I don’t know how that works in Ukrainian or Russian.


you got me, idk either......that's why it kinda stuck out like a soar thumb when i read it.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2022)

and for the newest member of the turret tossing event.......


----------



## printer (Aug 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and for the newest member of the turret tossing event.......


"It's a Pinto."

"Oh wait, did not see the vehicle that bumped into it. It could have hit the tank in the front."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2022)

The Russians can't develop something like this, most of the people who can do it have left the country. This like drones and cellphones are an example of modern civilian technology being adapted to war and in doing so changing the nature of war. A smartphone can detonate and IED, or a rail car full of ANFO using GPS, when it passed over a vital rail bridge and we all know the many things various drones can do. This app greatly increases the efficiency of artillery and allows commercial drone operators to call in artillery on things they see with their cheap little drones. It makes it easy for soldiers to call in fire on enemy targets, everybody is carrying a cellphone these days, though the wise will keep it switched off most of the time!









How Ukraine turns cheap tablets into lethal weapons


Army SOS, an activist-led NGO, converts Android-based tablets into smart units with automated precision guidance.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2022)

US is sending Ukraine VAMPIRE rocket launchers that can turn a regular pickup truck into a drone killer


The system, part of the latest US aid package, will allow Ukrainian forces to fire laser-guided weapons at Russian unmanned aerial vehicles.




www.businessinsider.com










*What Is the VAMPIRE Anti-UAV System?*
14,981 views Aug 24, 2022 The latest US military aid to Ukraine had a bit of a mystery item included.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 26, 2022)

@hanimmal I thought about the bombing of Dugina and still feel Russian..double agent? This was made to look a certain way- Ukrainian..but time will tell and we'll revisit this in the future no doubt.

Daddy didn't get in the last minute- so convenient..his reaction looks disingenuous.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2022)

who???


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> US is sending Ukraine VAMPIRE rocket launchers that can turn a regular pickup truck into a drone killer
> 
> 
> The system, part of the latest US aid package, will allow Ukrainian forces to fire laser-guided weapons at Russian unmanned aerial vehicles.
> ...


OMG! Don't let the Righties see that.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 26, 2022)

printer said:


> "It's a Pinto."
> 
> "Oh wait, did not see the vehicle that bumped into it. It could have hit the tank in the front."


I had a 1972 red pinto. Live life on the wild side. Probably the most dangerous weapon I ever owned.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> @hanimmal I thought about the bombing of Dugina and still feel Russian..double agent? This was made to look a certain way- Ukrainian..but time will tell and we'll revisit this in the future no doubt.
> 
> Daddy didn't get in the last minute- so convenient..his reaction looks disingenuous.


the more i look at it, and look at the video that out...this is a false flag op


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> @hanimmal I thought about the bombing of Dugina and still feel Russian..double agent? This was made to look a certain way- Ukrainian..but time will tell and we'll revisit this in the future no doubt.
> 
> Daddy didn't get in the last minute- so convenient..his reaction looks disingenuous.


i really think the group claiming responsibility did it...the National Republican Army...
Dugin wouldn't have been the first target for Ukraine if they were going to kill someone close to putin. think about it, had you ever heard of him before this? lavrov, kadyrov...anyone on this chart would have been a much better target...
https://www.cnn.com/2017/03/28/europe/vladimir-putins-inner-circle
the death of his daughter, which was apparently a second choice, actually raised more notice within russia than if her father had gotten killed...he's not very popular in russia, while his daughter was on tv regularly.
sometimes the obvious choice is the right choice....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2022)

War at a turning point, Ukrainian military intelligence chief says


The tide of the full-scale Russian war against Ukraine is already turning, the head of Ukraine’s Military Intelligence Directorate (HUR), Kyrylo Budanov, said in a press release on Aug. 25.




news.yahoo.com





*War at a turning point, Ukrainian military intelligence chief says*

According to Budanov, the Russians are starting to realize their army isn’t as mighty as they thought – and the same goes for their air defenses. They are beginning to accept that they won’t be able to hold on to occupied Ukrainian lands, he believes.

“Payback’s due,” the spy chief said, adding that the Russian army “isn’t the second best in the world, not even the fourth one.”

“The tide is turning against them,” he added.

*Read also:* Biden approves largest military aid package for Ukraine so far

Budanov said as early as June that August will be the pivotal month of the war, and suggested that fighting would virtually cease by the end of the year.

Read the original article on The New Voice of Ukraine


----------



## printer (Aug 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> US is sending Ukraine VAMPIRE rocket launchers that can turn a regular pickup truck into a drone killer
> 
> 
> The system, part of the latest US aid package, will allow Ukrainian forces to fire laser-guided weapons at Russian unmanned aerial vehicles.
> ...


Back in 2003 (before I got laid off) I was looking forward to help design a rocket system like this one.


----------



## ANC (Aug 26, 2022)

printer said:


> Reality sucks. Just think Chernobyl. Speaking of,
> 
> *International nuclear agency getting wider powers to probe attacks on Ukraine power plant*
> /[/URL]


Unless these powers include having Superman on your side, I guess there is squat we can do about it unless we want to march out against their troops stationed there.


----------



## printer (Aug 26, 2022)

ANC said:


> Unless these powers include having Superman on your side, I guess there is squat we can do about it unless we want to march out against their troops stationed there.


If the Ukrainians are really taking pot shots at the Russians there the Russians may be worried enough that they might let the UN monitor the place. Seems doubtful unless the Russians get something in exchange.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2022)

printer said:


> If the Ukrainians are really taking pot shots at the Russians there the Russians may be worried enough that they might let the UN monitor the place. Seems doubtful unless the Russians get something in exchange.


that's kinda what i'm hoping for, let the UN and IAEA take it over and make that area a no go zone for both parties


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 26, 2022)

printer said:


> If the Ukrainians are really taking pot shots at the Russians there the Russians may be worried enough that they might let the UN monitor the place. Seems doubtful unless the Russians get something in exchange.


They will probably ask to have Trump reinstated


----------



## printer (Aug 26, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> They will probably ask to have Trump reinstated


Sure thing. But a ball gag and face mask goes into the deal. Actually this looks appropriate.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2022)

printer said:


> If the Ukrainians are really taking pot shots at the Russians there the Russians may be worried enough that they might let the UN monitor the place. Seems doubtful unless the Russians get something in exchange.


i gotta tell you, i'd have snipers rotating in and out of that place daily, watching where those troops go at the ends of their shifts and wiping them the fuck out...if you are a russian and stick your head out a door, you wouldn't live to pull it back in...i would make it very attractive for the russians to just get the fuck out and stay out.
The Ukrainians have proven themselves to be adaptable, quick studies, and committed to throwing the russians out of their country.
this is one of the places they should be cutting off, isolating, and controlling...easier said than done, i know, but if the tide is indeed turning, this would be an excellent place for that tide to start it's turn


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> US is sending Ukraine VAMPIRE rocket launchers that can turn a regular pickup truck into a drone killer
> 
> 
> The system, part of the latest US aid package, will allow Ukrainian forces to fire laser-guided weapons at Russian unmanned aerial vehicles.
> ...


Surprise Mother Fucker !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2022)

*Let's talk about Ukraine, Russia, and DOD naming it....*


----------



## max420thc (Aug 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now what was I saying about a Trumper Russian 5th column...
> 
> Fuck Vlad, the chunk of the Ukraine plus the Crimea ain't Russian territory and he's occupying that already. Maybe there will be a conventional war in the Ukraine between NATO and the Russians (who have an economy smaller than Italy's). Donald can run to Russia in the middle of it to escape prison and make propaganda broadcasts from Moscow as payment for asylum. The republicans would be holding the bag then I figure, but the base and people like you will remain loyal to Trump and hang on his every word as he broadcasts Russian propaganda on RT via YouTube.
> 
> But then again, there probably won't be a war cause Vlad and his buddies stashed cash in the west would be the first victim. Also, Donald could just go to prison, if he's gonna run, he'd better do it before he's indicted, after that a NY judge will own his ass until the verdict and sentencing. We will soon find out I guess, NY indictments should be coming by spring at the latest, probably well before. Also, the shit is gonna hit the fan with public testimony, as the 1/6 committee kicks into high gear, some republican congress people could be in trouble.


It appears someone forgot to tell you there is no Russian Trump collusion you cult member , it was all based in a lie to try and frame Trump through the Hillary campaign colluding with the FBI and others. The Steele dossier is a fraud you cool aid drinkers bought hook line and sinker. I am sure you went and got your fourth jibzez too just because someone told you to do it. Well now that there are thousands dropping dead from it and even more screwed up by it we get to tell you once again "we told you so" every GD thing going on right now we told you was going to happen.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> It appears someone forgot to tell you there is no Russian Trump collusion you cult member , it was all based in a lie to try and frame Trump through the Hillary campaign colluding with the FBI and others. The Steele dossier is a fraud you cool aid drinkers bought hook line and sinker. I am sure you went and got your fourth jibzez too just because someone told you to do it. Well now that there are thousands dropping dead from it and even more screwed up by it we get to tell you once again "we told you so" every GD thing going on right now we told you was going to happen.


Lmao, what would you call Trump’s campaign manager handing over data on American citizens and campaign strategies to a Russian spy?


----------



## max420thc (Aug 27, 2022)

Was it a Russian spy? Was it a Russian spy at Trump tower? Or was it a FBI Democrat dressed up as a Russian spy? We all know what happened. If the FBI will fabricate fake evidence to get a warrant, use agents to set people up like the Whitmer debacle there is not much they won't do. They or you have no credibility left. You used it all up lying and fabricating evidence


----------



## topcat (Aug 27, 2022)

Mmm, tears. Delicious.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> It appears someone forgot to tell you there is no Russian Trump collusion you cult member , it was all based in a lie to try and frame Trump through the Hillary campaign colluding with the FBI and others. The Steele dossier is a fraud you cool aid drinkers bought hook line and sinker. I am sure you went and got your fourth jibzez too just because someone told you to do it. Well now that there are thousands dropping dead from it and even more screwed up by it we get to tell you once again "we told you so" every GD thing going on right now we told you was going to happen.


well, fuck you too...  trump is a motherfucking criminal cocksucker, EVERY fucking republican who enabled him is a motherfucking traitor, and all the people who support him have shit for brains....anyone still supporting him is a fucking traitor with shit for brains.
if you're really this stupid, you need to make at least one smart friend, and task them with vetting your public statements and actions, so you can keep from looking like an ignorant horse's ass in the future.
the man stole National secrets, and refused to return them...how the fuck do you defend that? he didn't declassify them, there is a procedure that WAS NOT FOLLOWED...he was asked at least three times to return them, and he tried to slow walk the FBI...and they just weren't having it. trump fucked up AGAIN, BIGGLY this time...and you're still supporting him...sucker...pathetic, stupid sucker


----------



## printer (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Was it a Russian spy? Was it a Russian spy at Trump tower? Or was it a FBI Democrat dressed up as a Russian spy? We all know what happened. If the FBI will fabricate fake evidence to get a warrant, use agents to set people up like the Whitmer debacle there is not much they won't do. They or you have no credibility left. You used it all up lying and fabricating evidence


So the FBI is suppose to ignore a report from the Australians of a drunk guy telling their diplomat about ties Between Russia and the trump team? Speaking of the Trump Tower meeting with the Russians, you think they would go through the exercise and only talk about the poor orphans? Please show some proof, links to credible evidence. Otherwise your words mean nothing here.





__





Loading…






www.intelligence.senate.gov


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Was it a Russian spy? Was it a Russian spy at Trump tower? Or was it a FBI Democrat dressed up as a Russian spy? We all know what happened. If the FBI will fabricate fake evidence to get a warrant, use agents to set people up like the Whitmer debacle there is not much they won't do. They or you have no credibility left. You used it all up lying and fabricating evidence


no, we all don't know what happened...what ever percentage you're a part of is just as wrong right now as you were the day you first decided to vote for this ignorant traitorous fucking piece of shit. you're MORE wrong...it's been proven multiple times that trump is a criminal motherfucker, and idiots like you insist on funding his crime spree with your donations...fucking fools


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2022)

are we down to right-trolls marked Fisher-Price?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2022)

printer said:


> Please show some proof, links to credible evidence. Otherwise your words mean nothing here.


we both know all he can provide is Qanon horseshit idiocy...
i'm ashamed that someone like him grows weed....if he does grow weed. it gives the whole movement less legitimacy when fucking clowns represent it


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Was it a Russian spy? Was it a Russian spy at Trump tower? Or was it a FBI Democrat dressed up as a Russian spy? We all know what happened. If the FBI will fabricate fake evidence to get a warrant, use agents to set people up like the Whitmer debacle there is not much they won't do. They or you have no credibility left. You used it all up lying and fabricating evidence


----------



## max420thc (Aug 27, 2022)

printer said:


> So the FBI is suppose to ignore a report from the Australians of a drunk guy telling their diplomat about ties Between Russia and the trump team? Speaking of the Trump Tower meeting with the Russians, you think they would go through the exercise and only talk about the poor orphans? Please show some proof, links to credible evidence. Otherwise your words mean nothing here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The drunk guy was Cia setting up the narrative. You heard of the Steele dossier? It's the fake dossier paid for by clinton from a foreign Intel service then passed through Bruce and Nelli Orr as fact then used as a reason to get a fisa warrant ,this is called sedition. Look it up.


----------



## max420thc (Aug 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we both know all he can provide is Qanon horseshit idiocy...
> i'm ashamed that someone like him grows weed....if he does grow weed. it gives the whole movement less legitimacy when fucking clowns represent it


I think about everyone I know of who grows weed is a Trump supporter.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 27, 2022)

God dammit dude, that kid in your avatar is way cooler than you.


----------



## max420thc (Aug 27, 2022)

HGCC said:


> God dammit dude, that kid in your avatar is way cooler than you.


 That kid is me. It doesn't get any cooler than me


----------



## printer (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> The drunk guy was Cia setting up the narrative. You heard of the Steele dossier? It's the fake dossier paid for by clinton from a foreign Intel service then passed through Bruce and Nelli Orr as fact then used as a reason to get a fisa warrant ,this is called sedition. Look it up.


"Quick, look over there."

Sorry, I have the attention span of a squirrel but I won't fall for that. I do not have to prove your point, you do. Please do so or your words mean nothing.


----------



## max420thc (Aug 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, we all don't know what happened...what ever percentage you're a part of is just as wrong right now as you were the day you first decided to vote for this ignorant traitorous fucking piece of shit. you're MORE wrong...it's been proven multiple times that trump is a criminal motherfucker, and idiots like you insist on funding his crime spree with your donations...fucking fools


And what crimes was it proven he committed ? I always ask and never get a answer. Just because you call.someone a criminal does not make it so. Let me guess he collided with the Russians? I remember when you all were saying he was passed on by Russian whore only a idiot would believe such nonsense . You all still believe it is what's so amazing e en after all the evidence is out it is a fraud. Talk about a pea sized brain brainwashed into a cult


----------



## max420thc (Aug 27, 2022)

printer said:


> "Quick, look over there."
> 
> Sorry, I have the attention span of a squirrel but I won't fall for that. I do not have to prove your point, you do. Please do so or your words mean nothing.


You can't prove or disprove what never happened. It's not up to the accused to prove innocent it is up to the accuser. That be YOU. The rest of what I state has already been proven


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> I think about everyone I know of who grows weed is a Trump supporter.


that's fucking sad...you guys really should be on meth, it would give you an excuse for being that fucking stupid


----------



## printer (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> You can't prove or disprove what never happened. It's not up to the accused to prove innocent it is up to the accuser. That be YOU. The rest of what I state has already been proven


The report I linked to? The bipartizan one with both Republicans and Democrats? I guess they are in on the CIA scam also? As I said, provide evidence otherwise you have nothing backing up your words. And the drunk guy? Papa-whatever? What ever happened to him if he was a CIA operative?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> The drunk guy was Cia setting up the narrative. You heard of the Steele dossier? It's the fake dossier paid for by clinton from a foreign Intel service then passed through Bruce and Nelli Orr as fact then used as a reason to get a fisa warrant ,this is called sedition. Look it up.


no, the drunk guy was a drunk guy, because trump is a fucking horrible judge of human nature...and everything else.
you picked the wrong side, admit it and grow from it, or stick with the criminal cocksuckers, and get painted with the same brush as them...
i honestly don't care which at this point in the game. republicans fucked up sooo fucking bad with their handpicked perjurers on the supreme court. we owe an unpayably huge debt to whoever leaked their plans on Rowe VS Wade, and forced their hand. 
they woke the American people up to just how crooked the republicans are, and just how little they give a fuck about the rights of the majority...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> That kid is me. It doesn't get any cooler than me


that kid would kick your trump loving ass...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> And what crimes was it proven he committed ? I always ask and never get a answer. Just because you call.someone a criminal does not make it so. Let me guess he collided with the Russians? I remember when you all were saying he was passed on by Russian whore only a idiot would believe such nonsense . You all still believe it is what's so amazing e en after all the evidence is out it is a fraud. Talk about a pea sized brain brainwashed into a cult


https://www.citizensforethics.org/news/analysis/president-trumps-worst-offenses/

https://www.citizensforethics.org/reports-investigations/crew-reports/president-trump-staggering-record-of-uncharged-criminal-misconduct/#table

https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2022/08/donald-trump-criminal-investigations-lawsuits-guide-complete-list

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/ng-interactive/2022/feb/07/donald-trump-list-legal-cases

https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/23306941/donald-trump-crimes-criminal-investigation-mar-a-lago-fbi-january-6-election-georgia-new-york

of course, i expect you to use that old trump hole card, FAKE NEWS...anything that gets reported that trump doesn't like, he says it's fake, and you ignorant fucking idiots believe him.
because EVERY news outlet in the world except faux and oan are in a criminal conspiracy to fuck trump and hide the "truth" from the American people....and this isn't just American news outlets, mind you, EVERY news organization on the planet has agreed to all print the same lies at the same time, about the same fucking guy...but that doesn't strain your credibility at all does it? you think there is some deepstate government that controls not only most of America, but enough of the rest of the world to enable them to control global news outlets, with a couple of exceptions, who against incredible pressures, decided to go against a truly global conspiracy and tell the truth....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> You can't prove or disprove what never happened. It's not up to the accused to prove innocent it is up to the accuser. That be YOU. The rest of what I state has already been proven


not one single thing you stated has been proven anywhere, by anyone...provide a link to said proof, or gtfo


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## max420thc (Aug 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not one single thing you stated has been proven anywhere, by anyone...provide a link to said proof, or gtfo


You ever heard of innocent until proven guilty? I can sit here and accuse you of shit all day long. None of it you can prove or disprove. The US Constitution, try reading it or gtfo of the US. As far as the steel dossier and the frame up. I don't have to prove anything it has already been proven. Once you start pulling shit like that nothing you say has any merit or meaning. Nothing you say will be beleived to be true. You ever heard the story about the boy who cried wolf? How many more lies are you going to foster as truth? You know just because you say Russian collusion a million times does not mean it's true. It means you just lied a million times now no one buys your BS anymore.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> And what crimes was it proven he committed ? I always ask and never get a answer. Just because you call.someone a criminal does not make it so. Let me guess he collided with the Russians? I remember when you all were saying he was passed on by Russian whore only a idiot would believe such nonsense . You all still believe it is what's so amazing e en after all the evidence is out it is a fraud. Talk about a pea sized brain brainwashed into a cult


you can reverse that statement, and have my next post...he committed so many fucking crimes they can't decide what to charge him with first...but the real truth is they're leaving him loose on purpose, because anyone with a brain knows that he's going to fuck the republicans so bad it's not going to be funny...he's handing the next two elections to the democrats on a platter.
he picks ridiculous assholes who will back his big lie to endorse, but turkey neck mitch and the rest of the actual republicans who qualify as politicians and not circus clowns know that those people may win primaries, but they LOSE general elections...trump is packing the republican candidate roster with major losers, and the establishment republicans can't stop him. that's why turkeyneck just said that he wasn't expecting to win the senate anymore, because of the "quality of the candidates"
i hate mitch mcconnel, but he is a lifetime politician...he has been in DC since the early 60s, he KNOWS what the fuck he is talking about...trump is fucking them over, because trump cares about trump, not the republican party, not America, and not it's citizens...
sucker


----------



## max420thc (Aug 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, the drunk guy was a drunk guy, because trump is a fucking horrible judge of human nature...and everything else.
> you picked the wrong side, admit it and grow from it, or stick with the criminal cocksuckers, and get painted with the same brush as them...
> i honestly don't care which at this point in the game. republicans fucked up sooo fucking bad with their handpicked perjurers on the supreme court. we owe an unpayably huge debt to whoever leaked their plans on Rowe VS Wade, and forced their hand.
> they woke the American people up to just how crooked the republicans are, and just how little they give a fuck about the rights of the majority...


Why is that everyone who is for abortion are like the most unfuckable people on the planet? 
They are all like the poster children to keep abortion legal. 
All you incells think abortion is a right and someone who will fuck you is also a right? You have some mixed up rights for sure.


----------



## max420thc (Aug 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you can reverse that statement, and have my next post...he committed so many fucking crimes they can't decide what to charge him with first...but the real truth is they're leaving him loose on purpose, because anyone with a brain knows that he's going to fuck the republicans so bad it's not going to be funny...he's handing the next two elections to the democrats on a platter.
> he picks ridiculous assholes who will back his big lie to endorse, but turkey neck mitch and the rest of the actual republicans who qualify as politicians and not circus clowns know that those people may win primaries, but they LOSE general elections...trump is packing the republican candidate roster with major losers, and the establishment republicans can't stop him. that's why turkeyneck just said that he wasn't expecting to win the senate anymore, because of the "quality of the candidates"
> i hate mitch mcconnel, but he is a lifetime politician...he has been in DC since the early 60s, he KNOWS what the fuck he is talking about...trump is fucking them over, because trump cares about trump, not the republican party, not America, and not it's citizens...
> sucker


Yea, Trump was fucking us all over with the best economy in 70 years and a dollar seventy a gallon gas. Horrible.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> incells


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> You ever heard of innocent until proven guilty? I can sit here and accuse you of shit all day long. None of it you can prove or disprove. The US Constitution, try reading it or gtfo of the US. As far as the steel dossier and the frame up. I don't have to prove anything it has already been proven. Once you start pulling shit like that nothing you say has any merit or meaning. Nothing you say will be beleived to be true. You ever heard the story about the boy who cried wolf? How many more lies are you going to foster as truth? You know just because you say Russian collusion a million times does not mean it's true. It means you just lied a million times now no one buys your BS anymore.


i have read the constitution...i've taken the citizenship test on a bet, and passed it with one wrong, like to see you do the same.
you refuse to provide proof. i provided half a dozen links with no effort at all...so who is full of shit? who believes ridiculous horseshit with no proof except "it makes me feel better about my shitty life" ?
"It means you just lied a million times now no one buys your BS anymore." keep telling yourself that in November, when those nobodies give the house and the senate to the democrats with such a majority that the republicans are irrelevant...then do it again in november of 24 when those same nobodies not only give the house and the senate to the democrats again, but they give Biden or whoever they run another 4 years...after 6 years of democratic rule, the republicans will be so fucked it won't even be funny


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> And what crimes was it proven he committed ? I always ask and never get a answer. Just because you call.someone a criminal does not make it so. Let me guess he collided with the Russians? I remember when you all were saying he was passed on by Russian whore only a idiot would believe such nonsense . You all still believe it is what's so amazing e en after all the evidence is out it is a fraud. Talk about a pea sized brain brainwashed into a cult


----------



## max420thc (Aug 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have read the constitution...i've taken the citizenship test on a bet, and passed it with one wrong, like to see you do the same.
> you refuse to provide proof. i provided half a dozen links with no effort at all...so who is full of shit? who believes ridiculous horseshit with no proof except "it makes me feel better about my shitty life" ?
> "It means you just lied a million times now no one buys your BS anymore." keep telling yourself that in November, when those nobodies give the house and the senate to the democrats with such a majority that the republicans are irrelevant...then do it again in november of 24 when those same nobodies not only give the house and the senate to the democrats again, but they give Biden or whoever they run another 4 years...after 6 years of democratic rule, the republicans will be so fucked it won't even be funny


I keep up.on the news, if you kept up on the news you would k ow the Steele dossier is a fraud and you have been made a even bigger fool of


----------



## max420thc (Aug 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have read the constitution...i've taken the citizenship test on a bet, and passed it with one wrong, like to see you do the same.
> you refuse to provide proof. i provided half a dozen links with no effort at all...so who is full of shit? who believes ridiculous horseshit with no proof except "it makes me feel better about my shitty life" ?
> "It means you just lied a million times now no one buys your BS anymore." keep telling yourself that in November, when those nobodies give the house and the senate to the democrats with such a majority that the republicans are irrelevant...then do it again in november of 24 when those same nobodies not only give the house and the senate to the democrats again, but they give Biden or whoever they run another 4 years...after 6 years of democratic rule, the republicans will be so fucked it won't even be funny


I keep up.on the news, if you kept up on the news you would k ow the Steele dossier is a fraud and you have been made a even bigger fool of 


cannabineer said:


>


The walls are closing in.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> I keep up.on the news, if you kept up on the news you would k ow the Steele dossier is a fraud and you have been made a even bigger fool of
> 
> The walls are closing in.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Yea, Trump was fucking us all over with the best economy in 70 years and a dollar seventy a gallon gas. Horrible.


right, i forget that magats only operate in the present... trump's economy was inflated and unsupportable. his cheap gas was at the cost of the environment, and huge tax cuts for the super rich, who already pay fuck all in taxes to support the country that made them rich.
if trump would have beaten Biden, not only would inflation and gas prices have gone up just the same, it would have been worse...Biden knew what to do to fix the situation, and did so, which is why things are improving now.
trump doesn't know how to do anything except steal shit, so things would have been incredibly worse under him, and it wouldn't be getting better now, it would just be getting worse...
Ukraine would be fighting alone, probably already crushed by the russians, who are incredibly incompetent, but have such vast numbers that they can afford to fuck up against anyone not supported by NATO...that means food prices would still be going up, and so would gas prices.
the supply chain would still be fucked up, because trump is an incompetent fool, Mexico wouldn't be doing any business with us at all, Canada would still have closed borders, the EU would be fucked, facing more invasions by putin, that would inevitably lead to war across all of europe...
try to look past your own wallet for once in your life...try to extrapolate...i know its a big word, but it just means make a chain...make the links fit...without needing a deep state, aliens, worldwide conspiracies....
sigh...nm, i know you're limited by your own prejudices and your embrace of tribalism...
keep on being a fucking moron, it's what you're comfortable with, and we wouldn't want to make you uncomfortable, karen.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> I keep up.on the news, if you kept up on the news you would k ow the Steele dossier is a fraud and you have been made a even bigger fool of
> 
> The walls are closing in.


there is no news on faux, oan, or infowars...they're organs of the republican fascist authoritarian movement, their sole purpose is to spread propaganda


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Was it a Russian spy? Was it a Russian spy at Trump tower? Or was it a FBI Democrat dressed up as a Russian spy? We all know what happened. If the FBI will fabricate fake evidence to get a warrant, use agents to set people up like the Whitmer debacle there is not much they won't do. They or you have no credibility left. You used it all up lying and fabricating evidence


Yes Kilimnik is a Russian spy.you going to answer the question Or just run through the normal far right propaganda talking points?

lol “setting them up”. 

The radicalized fuckers were fought guilty just like all the pedophiles who were “set up”.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> The drunk guy was Cia setting up the narrative. You heard of the Steele dossier? It's the fake dossier paid for by clinton from a foreign Intel service then passed through Bruce and Nelli Orr as fact then used as a reason to get a fisa warrant ,this is called sedition. Look it up.


Oh I’m sorry I didn’t realize you are mentally impaired. 
Be best troll, be best.


----------



## max420thc (Aug 27, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Yes Kilimnik is a Russian spy.you going to answer the question Or just run through the normal far right propaganda talking points?
> 
> lol “setting them up”.
> 
> The radicalized fuckers were fought guilty just like all the pedophiles who were “set up”.


What was kilniks relationship to Trump?


----------



## max420thc (Aug 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there is no news on faux, oan, or infowars...they're organs of the republican fascist authoritarian movement, their sole purpose is to spread propaganda


Info wars - Alex Jones looks like nastrodomus right about now.


----------



## max420thc (Aug 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> right, i forget that magats only operate in the present... trump's economy was inflated and unsupportable. his cheap gas was at the cost of the environment, and huge tax cuts for the super rich, who already pay fuck all in taxes to support the country that made them rich.
> if trump would have beaten Biden, not only would inflation and gas prices have gone up just the same, it would have been worse...Biden knew what to do to fix the situation, and did so, which is why things are improving now.
> trump doesn't know how to do anything except steal shit, so things would have been incredibly worse under him, and it wouldn't be getting better now, it would just be getting worse...
> Ukraine would be fighting alone, probably already crushed by the russians, who are incredibly incompetent, but have such vast numbers that they can afford to fuck up against anyone not supported by NATO...that means food prices would still be going up, and so would gas prices.
> ...


Excuses are like ass holes. Everyone has one and they all smell like shit. Best econo.y I. 70 years and a dollar seventy gas. Along with a 40 percent emissions cut in co2. Now what's your excuse and who do you blame?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Excuses are like ass holes. Everyone has one and they all smell like shit. Best econo.y I. 70 years and a dollar seventy gas. Along with a 40 percent emissions cut in co2. Now what's your excuse and who do you blame?


And we will be paying for tax cuts for the mango moron and his pals for another 15 years


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Excuses are like ass holes. Everyone has one and they all smell like shit. Best econo.y I. 70 years and a dollar seventy gas. Along with a 40 percent emissions cut in co2. Now what's your excuse and who do you blame?


I search and I search, but I am not finding these tasty nuggets online. Do favor us with links to the meat of the matter.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> What was kilniks relationship to Trump?


Is this the next iteration of stupidity from the right wing propaganda echo chamber?

let’s see, Trump hires a campaign manager for free, who lives in Trump Tower, that gives Kilimnik data on us Americans, and then gets arrested, and found guilty (af) and Trump then pardons that traitorous criminal.







Need another link to a Russian spy to ignore so you can pretend like your spam makes sense?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-news-trump-campaigns-russia-contacts-grave-threat-senate-says.1028063/post-15764727


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Excuses are like ass holes. Everyone has one and they all smell like shit. Best econo.y I. 70 years and a dollar seventy gas. Along with a 40 percent emissions cut in co2. Now what's your excuse and who do you blame?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/another-republican-president-another-recession.1010837/post-17024426


----------



## printer (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> I don't have to prove anything it has already been proven.


Sure, but then point to where those who have proven it have documented it. Otherwise you are just passing along faerie tales.


----------



## printer (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> What was kilniks relationship to Trump?


Manaford. Who even said after he had been pardoned that he passed along information.

Oh, excuse me. I just caught up to where @hanimmal mentioned the same thing.


----------



## max420thc (Aug 27, 2022)

printer said:


> Manaford. Who even said after he had been pardoned that he passed along information.
> 
> Oh, excuse me. I just caught up to where @hanimmal mentioned the same thing.


Let's talk about something we all can agree on, Putin is a piece of shit. The Russians have never been able to keep their jands to themselves and have killed and murdered their neighbors for centuries , how's that?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Let's talk about something we all can agree on, Putin is a piece of shit. The Russians have never been able to keep their jands to themselves and have killed and murdered their neighbors for centuries , how's that?


How about you stop spewing bullshit going forward.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Let's talk about something we all can agree on, Putin is a piece of shit. The Russians have never been able to keep their jands to themselves and have killed and murdered their neighbors for centuries , how's that?


First, links.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2022)

jands?...


----------



## ANC (Aug 27, 2022)

max420thc said:


> You ever heard of innocent until proven guilty?


Only if you had the most sarcastic version of this in mind.
Nobody believes he is innocent...


----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## max420thc (Aug 28, 2022)

ANC said:


> Only if you had the most sarcastic version of this in mind.
> Nobody believes he is innocent...


Just come out that Zuckerberg was working with the fbi to cover up hunters laptop, this js a crime called sedition. No one believes you are innocent. The Steele dossier is a fraud all you lemming bought hook line and sinker you suckers


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 28, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Just come out that Zuckerberg was working with the fbi to cover up hunters laptop, this js a crime called sedition. No one believes you are innocent. The Steele dossier is a fraud all you lemming bought hook line and sinker you suckers


What language do you usually type in?

Cute definition of sedition though. You are saying that Zuckerberg is the one guilty of it? Can you please post a definition for sedition to further bolster your interesting claim?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 28, 2022)

Matt Gaetz said:


> Why is that everyone who is for abortion are like the most unfuckable people on the planet?
> They are all like the poster children to keep abortion legal.
> All you incells think abortion is a right and someone who will fuck you is also a right? You have some mixed up rights for sure.


Ok, Matt.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 28, 2022)

This is going to be a good season for dummies.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 28, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Just come out that Zuckerberg was working with the fbi to cover up hunters laptop, this js a crime called sedition. No one believes you are innocent. The Steele dossier is a fraud all you lemming bought hook line and sinker you suckers


What the fuck is this stupid bullshit you stupid dipshit. Look at what you wrote. That's something a stupid person would say.


----------



## Polly Wog (Aug 28, 2022)

This went full tard quickly.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 28, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> This went full tard quickly.


It's Sunday. The B team is in.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 28, 2022)

Read it in a gravelly Alex Jones voice.


----------



## max420thc (Aug 28, 2022)

HGCC said:


> What the fuck is this stupid bullshit you stupid dipshit. Look at what you wrote. That's something a stupid person would say.


Is that all you got? Calling me stupid for quoting today's news. All a conspiracy and sedition. All of you are guilty of it. Imagine e supporting a side that is for big corporations and sedition against the constitution and thinling your for the little guy. Try and come up with some facts you cult member to support your position and not just name calling. It just tells all of us you have nothing else to go on.


----------



## max420thc (Aug 28, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ok, Matt.


We just found the ugly incell


----------



## HGCC (Aug 28, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Is that all you got? Calling me stupid for quoting today's news. All a conspiracy and sedition. All of you are guilty of it. Imagine e supporting a side that is for big corporations and sedition against the constitution and thinling your for the little guy. Try and come up with some facts you cult member to support your position and not just name calling. It just tells all of us you have nothing else to go on.


Facts about the snakes in your head? What the shit is there to even talk about. You want people to talk to you about pretend shit being fed to you to be outraged. You aren't interested in facts because they don't fit the nonsense world you live in. 

This really sort of sums it up, we are tired of you being angry about imaginary things you whiny fucking bitches. Your life sucks because of the people you are defending.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

max420thc said:


> the ugly incell


it’s “in cell”


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 28, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Is that all you got? Calling me stupid for quoting today's news. All a conspiracy and sedition. All of you are guilty of it. Imagine e supporting a side that is for big corporations and sedition against the constitution and thinling your for the little guy. Try and come up with some facts you cult member to support your position and not just name calling. It just tells all of us you have nothing else to go on.


And your definition of sedition is...?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


>


what the fuck does that have to do with the war in Ukraine? wrong thread or trying to make a point of some kind? ....because i don't get your point


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Excuses are like ass holes. Everyone has one and they all smell like shit. Best econo.y I. 70 years and a dollar seventy gas. Along with a 40 percent emissions cut in co2. Now what's your excuse and who do you blame?


i don't have an excuse, not my fault if you're too fucking ignorant and stupid to see facts for facts...i'm tired of wasting time on an ignorant stupid person, say something entertaining or i'm ignoring you, jester


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Let's talk about something we all can agree on, Putin is a piece of shit. The Russians have never been able to keep their jands to themselves and have killed and murdered their neighbors for centuries , how's that?


that sounds like horseshit straight from the horses ass...why don't you go back and provide some corroborating proof for the last dozen ridiculous statements you've already made? it sure seems like you can't do that, and are trying to provide a distraction to hide the fact you can't find any proof for any of the dumbass things you've already parroted back from the republican/fascist party playbook...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Just come out that Zuckerberg was working with the fbi to cover up hunters laptop, this js a crime called sedition. No one believes you are innocent. The Steele dossier is a fraud all you lemming bought hook line and sinker you suckers


just came out from where? i don't see that on the news...and i use 9 different news services, all top rated for fairness and accuracy, because i don't like being lied to...
i'll believe you about the Steele dossier if you can provide ONE REPUTABLE link...just fucking one from AP, Reuters, Aljazeera, NPR, WSJ, WA-PO.....a source where people are checked, and crossed checked? anything peer reviewed?....i'm waiting


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2022)

max420thc said:


> We just found the ugly incell


is it...is it you?...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is it...is it you?...


That’s a rhetorical question?


----------



## max420thc (Aug 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just came out from where? i don't see that on the news...and i use 9 different news services, all top rated for fairness and accuracy, because i don't like being lied to...
> i'll believe you about the Steele dossier if you can provide ONE REPUTABLE link...just fucking one from AP, Reuters, Aljazeera, NPR, WSJ, WA-PO.....a source where people are checked, and crossed checked? anything peer reviewed?....i'm waiting


That's why you are ignorant . Yes the FBI was actively covering up the hunter laptop story. 
I remember when Russia Russia was harped on continuously and it is a fraud fraud Hunters laptop kept being Russian disi formation. Well the Russia collusion narrative fell apart as a frame up by the intelligence services and Democrat party and the laptop was hyped by the fbi as Russian disk formation now we all know it's true , to I clide rhe videos of child molesting by Hunter on the laptop. We have known for a long time what was up. Do you k ow what they do to child molesters in prison? The problem is they get pro.oted to higher positions in government so they can be easily controlled. 
Mo epstien did not kill himself and no Trump was not his friend. He was banned from all Trump properties. 
Maxwells-epstiens client list needs to be released. The reason it is not is because of who is on that list


----------



## max420thc (Aug 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that sounds like horseshit straight from the horses ass...why don't you go back and provide some corroborating proof for the last dozen ridiculous statements you've already made? it sure seems like you can't do that, and are trying to provide a distraction to hide the fact you can't find any proof for any of the dumbass things you've already parroted back from the republican/fascist party playbook...


There is so much hard proof of the statements I said and it is so readily available in the news you should already know it if you were not ignorant


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2022)

max420thc said:


> There is so much hard proof of the statements I said and it is so readily available in the news you should already know it if you were not ignorant


then it should be very easy for you to link them...if you want anyone to believe you


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

max420thc said:


> There is so much hard proof of the statements I said and it is so readily available in the news you should already know it if you were not ignorant


Link to some, then.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 28, 2022)

lol I see an incoming Joe Rogan clip or Rupert Murdoch rag being linked.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 28, 2022)

max420thc said:


> That's why you are ignorant . Yes the FBI was actively covering up the hunter laptop story.
> I remember when Russia Russia was harped on continuously and it is a fraud fraud Hunters laptop kept being Russian disi formation. Well the Russia collusion narrative fell apart as a frame up by the intelligence services and Democrat party and the laptop was hyped by the fbi as Russian disk formation now we all know it's true , to I clide rhe videos of child molesting by Hunter on the laptop. We have known for a long time what was up. Do you k ow what they do to child molesters in prison? The problem is they get pro.oted to higher positions in government so they can be easily controlled.
> Mo epstien did not kill himself and no Trump was not his friend. He was banned from all Trump properties.
> Maxwells-epstiens client list needs to be released. The reason it is not is because of who is on that list


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2022)

Who in the GRU squirrel are u? Smh


----------



## max420thc (Aug 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then it should be very easy for you to link them...if you want anyone to believe you


I don't have to link them, ignorance is a choice in your case.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2022)

max420thc said:


> I don't have to link them, ignorance is a choice in your case.


wow, not only are you stupid, you're lazy too...
i've read everything you've read, and more, and the only time it hasn't been from reputable, reliable sources, has been when i'm looking into some horseshit stupid claim or statement from someone like you, who throws the word ignorant around without truly understanding what it means apparently.
your refusal to back up your statements makes your statements bullshit. that's how it works...i can say your mama is a dirty whore, but unless i can back it up, it means nothing...you saying anything about hunter's laptop, or trump's economy, or Bidens performance is just your horsehsit stupid opinion, without facts to back it up...which you consistently are unable to supply...you're full of shit. proof, or you're a liar, an idiot, or both...i'm voting for both


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 28, 2022)

max420thc said:


> There is so much hard proof of the statements I said and it is so readily available in the news you should already know it if you were not ignorant


Show me, don't let your fellow Americans remain Ignorant. Save Us.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Who in the Gru squirrel are u? Smh


fify


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

max420thc said:


> I don't have to link them, ignorance is a choice in your case.


----------



## max420thc (Aug 28, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Show me, don't let your fellow Americans remain Ignorant. Save Us.


You know you will still be ignorant if I show you, you can't fix stupid dude.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 28, 2022)

max420thc said:


> You know you will still be ignorant if I show you, you can't fix stupid dude.


So what you’re telling us is we shouldn’t expect you to act like a normal rational person anytime soon?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2022)

max420thc said:


> You know you will still be ignorant if I show you, you can't fix stupid dude.


A major difference between those who are intelligent and those who are very much not.

The intelligent can think down to the lesser intelligent person's level. The lesser intelligent person cannot think up.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 28, 2022)

max420thc said:


> You know you will still be ignorant if I show you, you can't fix stupid dude.


When did _you_ stop being teachable?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2022)

*UKRAINIAN 'TRAITOR' WHO SWITCHED SIDES IS ASSASSINATED BY RESISTANCE FIGHTERS *


----------



## printer (Aug 28, 2022)

max420thc said:


> That's why you are ignorant . Yes the FBI was actively covering up the hunter laptop story.
> I remember when Russia Russia was harped on continuously and it is a fraud fraud Hunters laptop kept being Russian disi formation. Well the Russia collusion narrative fell apart as a frame up by the intelligence services and Democrat party and the laptop was hyped by the fbi as Russian disk formation now we all know it's true , to I clide rhe videos of child molesting by Hunter on the laptop. We have known for a long time what was up. Do you k ow what they do to child molesters in prison? The problem is they get pro.oted to higher positions in government so they can be easily controlled.
> Mo epstien did not kill himself and no Trump was not his friend. He was banned from all Trump properties.
> Maxwells-epstiens client list needs to be released. The reason it is not is because of who is on that list


And how is Hunter of interest in terms of running a country? And in a war thread?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2022)

*Russian Drone Hacked Midflight by Ukrainians*
74,885 views Aug 28, 2022 Russian's flying a drone find themselves hacked and losing control of the drone.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2022)

max420thc said:


> You know you will still be ignorant if I show you, you can't fix stupid dude.


So show us..be a man/woman..and not a robot of stupidity


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 28, 2022)

Happy days ….




In the event of a severe accident at the Zaporizhzhia NPP, the radiation cloud – according to the wind forecast on Monday 29 August – would cover part of the south of Ukraine and the southwestern regions of the Russian Federation.
*Source:* Energoatom

*Details:*
The agency notes that in the event of an accident at one of the power units of the ZNPP, the radiation cloud would move southeast toward Russia.


The 29 August forecast was made by experts of the State Nuclear Regulatory Inspectorate.

The population *in potentially dangerous areas* is advised to carry out iodine prophylaxis and limit their stay in open areas when there is not an urgent need, and in case of the appearance of a radioactive cloud, to use protective means for respiratory organs.

It is also recommended to seal premises (windows, doors), turn off air conditioners, fans, close ventilation ducts, chimneys, etc.; introduce special modes of operation of schools and kindergartens, organise sanitary barriers at the entrances to the premises, which include removing outer clothing and changing shoes.

Additionally, in potentially dangerous areas, it is also advised to take measures to seal and pack food, water, linen, documents and valuables, to limit forest use and not to violate the ban on hunting and fishing in local water bodies.


*Background:*


On 25 August, for the first time in its history, the ZNPP was completely disconnected from the power grid.
Dmytro Orlov, Mayor of Energodar, said that it happened after shelling, but Energoatom claimed that the fires were the reason.
Later, the IAEA reported that the ZNPP hadrestored the connection to the fourth line of communication with the energy system of Ukraine, but that all six power units remained disconnected.
Currently, two power units are operating.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2022)

HIMARS compared to "GOT" dragons by Stavridis: "Flame throw" Russians


Former NATO Supreme Allied Commander James Stavridis said Sunday that the weapons are "not quite dragons," but will be helpful in the Ukrainian offensive.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2022)

max420thc said:


> You know you will still be ignorant if I show you, you can't fix stupid dude.


goodbye troll...you aren't very good at this, your whole schtick is just you making asinine statements and insults, with absolutely no proof...you don't put enough effort into being entertaining, so i'm ignoring you...try harder on your next sock, look up a few jokes or something...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *UKRAINIAN 'TRAITOR' WHO SWITCHED SIDES IS ASSASSINATED BY RESISTANCE FIGHTERS *


awesome, that's what fucking traitors get...so when do we do this to trump?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2022)

*Reports Say Kherson Counteroffensive Has Begun!*
11,505 views Aug 29, 2022 Numerus reports say Ukraine has launched a counteroffensive in the region of Kherson, breaking through the Russian lines.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2022)

*Abandoned Russian Position in Kherson & Sukhy Stavok Liberated*
10,248 views Aug 29, 2022 First video from the Kherson showing abandoned Russian equipment and Sukhyi Stavok liberated.


----------



## printer (Aug 29, 2022)

*IAEA inspection team to visit Ukraine nuclear plant *
A team of inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) “is now on its way” to the Zaporizhzhya nuclear power plant in Ukraine, where fighting has stoked concerns about a potential accident. 

“The day has come, @IAEAorg‘s Support and Assistance Mission to #Zaporizhzhya (ISAMZ) is now on its way. We must protect the safety and security of #Ukraine’s and Europe’s biggest nuclear facility,” the United Nations nuclear watchdog’s director general, Rafael Grossi, wrote on Twitter Monday.

Grossi shared the announcement alongside a photo of over a dozen people in IAEA garb, standing at attention. 
The inspectors are set to be in Zaporizhzhya later this week, with plans to assess physical damage to the plant, staff conditions and safety and security systems, and “perform urgent safeguards activities,” the agency said.

Russia has controlled the area where the nuclear power plant is located since early in the war — though Ukrainian workers still manage its operations — and the two countries have blamed each other for recent nearby strikes.

Even amid rising international concern about a possible radiation leak, power failure and nuclear accident at the plant, Russia and Ukraine have continued reporting attacks near Zaporizhzhya and swapping claims that the other side is behind the strikes.
  
Ukraine said shelling hit buildings near the reactor and damaged water pipelines late last week, according to the IAEA, though it noted radioactivity was “within normal range.”

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky has called the shelling “Russian nuclear terror” and pushed the international community to sanction Russia’s nuclear industry and fuel exports. 

The plant lost connection to its power grid briefly last week, and Zelensky warned of a “radiation disaster.”








IAEA inspection team to visit Ukraine nuclear plant


A team of inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) “is now on its way” to the Zaporizhzhya nuclear power plant in Ukraine, where fighting has stoked concerns about a potential …




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2022)

https://www.reuters.com/world/ukraine-says-long-anticipated-southern-offensive-has-begun-2022-08-29/


----------



## max420thc (Aug 29, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> So what you’re telling us is we shouldn’t expect you to act like a normal rational person anytime soon?


Nope, I have put up with you clowns BS for decades. It is best for me for you to remain ignorant and get your futh jibzez of fauci sauce. 
I won't have to deal with your name calling and ignorance for to much longer that way. 
Imagine calling everyone a fascist and you all support the same big corporations that are screwing everyone over. 
Every once in awhile you clowns get something right , not very often. You complain about the corporate corruption in politics then back the very same compa ies with money and funding to enslave you with and kill people off. Amazing lack of self awareness, hubris and cognitive dissonance


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 29, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Nope, I have put up with you clowns BS for decades. It is best for me for you to remain ignorant and get your futh jibzez of fauci sauce.
> I won't have to deal with your name calling and ignorance for to much longer that way.
> Imagine calling everyone a fascist and you all support the same big corporations that are screwing everyone over.
> Every once in awhile you clowns get something right , not very often. You complain about the corporate corruption in politics then back the very same compa ies with money and funding to enslave you with and kill people off. Amazing lack of self awareness, hubris and cognitive dissonance


Yeah I’ll put my money on the scientists and doctors that dedicated their entire lives to do things like doubling the life expectancy of us over the last century over some troll who is balls deep in right wing propaganda.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Nope, I have put up with you clowns BS for decades. It is best for me for you to remain ignorant and get your futh jibzez of fauci sauce.
> I won't have to deal with your name calling and ignorance for to much longer that way.
> Imagine calling everyone a fascist and you all support the same big corporations that are screwing everyone over.
> Every once in awhile you clowns get something right , not very often. You complain about the corporate corruption in politics then back the very same compa ies with money and funding to enslave you with and kill people off. Amazing lack of self awareness, hubris and cognitive dissonance


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2022)

*Russian Radar Site Destroyed on Crimea (Possible AGM-88?)*
10,723 views Aug 29, 2022 A Russian radar site on Crimea's south coast providing coverage for Sevastopol was hit last 08/28.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2022)

*The Kherson operation: all you need to know about it*
5,638 views Aug 29, 2022 The city has been occupied since the 1st of March. But the situation has been changing lately. Here is what has been going on in the Kherson region.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2022)

the russians are fucking pigs...which is an unfair comparison for the pigs. russians have never done anything even half as good as pork chops, and not even one tenth as great as bacon...an entire culture out competed by swine...
https://www.npr.org/2022/08/29/1119925635/ukraine-russia-zaporizhzhia-nuclear-plant-interview
the russians are terrorists...plain and simple.
reality seems to be breaking down...trump isn't in prison...we haven't found the balls to put putin and russia in their fucking place...the supreme court is full of people we KNOW are perjurers, and we're still allowing them to act like they can rule on law...
the republikkkans are trying to incite violence against the fbi and other government employs...
what the motherfuck is the matter with all of us? why aren't we paddling the shit out of these misbehaving children?


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 29, 2022)

The mad midget had a bad day lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2022)

*The latest UK and US weapons being sent to Ukraine explained*
133,591 views Aug 26, 2022 Both the UK and US have recently pledged additional kit to help Ukraine in the war against Russia. The latest commitment from the US includes six NASAMS (National Advanced Surface to Air Missile System), designed to protect against drones, helicopters, cruise missiles and aircraft.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2022)

Slogging it out in the south, cut them off and chop them up, they could capture several thousand trapped Russians and most of their equipment on the wrong side of the river. Dunno about Ukrainian casualties, but I hear the Russians are getting hammered with a couple of hundred dead a day. Uncle Sam and the other allies are getting their money's worth with these guys, a real good investment I'd say. Vlad is getting desperate and dangerous, but the heat will just increase as the Russians get pounded and lose ground. No nation building required there, the war and Ukrainians are doing that, we just need to supply the arms, ammo and support. The better the arms and the more of them, the fewer Ukrainians have to die doing what they must and the more Russian military power they destroy.






*29 Aug: BREAKING. Counteroffensive Began. Ukrainians Breached Russian Primary Defense*


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 30, 2022)

"The Russians spent at least 10 expensive "Calibers" on strikes against wooden mock-ups, which were mistaken, in particular, for advanced American HIMARS missile systems. "


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)

It is best to take out rail bridges when there is a train going over them, just damage the rails ahead of the bridge and the 5 story high pile up of rail cars carrying Christ knows what will do the rest.






*‘Ukraine Sabotage’ Hits Russian Railway Track In Kursk | How Vital Are Rail Links For Putin’s War?*
255,493 views Aug 27, 2022 A railway track in Russia’s Kursk region neighbouring Ukraine was damaged by an explosion on August 25. This is the third time that railway infrastructure was targeted in the Kursk region this month. These partisan attacks have targeted railway bridges and other key logistics targets, including at times across the borders into Russia itself. Experts believe that these attacks may highlight why Russian rail links are vital to Putin's war in Ukraine.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> "The Russians spent at least 10 expensive "Calibers" on strikes against wooden mock-ups, which were mistaken, in particular, for advanced American HIMARS missile systems. "


the russians still have a lot of men and old machinery, and can still cause a lot of damage, but they're severely over extended, the Ukrainians now have the means to disrupt their supply chains, the russians are dispirited, and don't want to fight, their BTGs are disrupted, what little group training they had is now useless, there is no cohesiveness, not that there ever was any...
it has already had to become a losing fight for the russians...whatever gains they had in mind couldn't possibly be worth the damage they have done to themselves. in terms of munitions alone, they have to have expended hundreds of millions, if not billions of dollars worth or rocketry and artillery shells, the tanks and apcs they've lost, the missile systems and ships they've lost...the cost of the war for them so far has to be approaching the trillion dollar mark.
the men they lost were young, in their prime, just starting their lives, the pentagon estimates they have had at least 20,000 killed with as many as 80,000 wounded so badly they're effectively out of the fight...100,000 young men, dead or crippled, who won't have the careers they should have had. playwrites, poets, plumbers, butchers, bakers, carpenters...dead, or maimed, unable to fulfill the roles that would have made their lives meaningful.
at least 20,000 families that lost their husband, father, son...so that one man could pursue a dream of empire.
there is no pay off worth that kind of loss, not to any sane person


----------



## Tolerance Break (Aug 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the russians still have a lot of men and old machinery, and can still cause a lot of damage, but they're severely over extended, the Ukrainians now have the means to disrupt their supply chains, the russians are dispirited, and don't want to fight, their BTGs are disrupted, what little group training they had is now useless, there is no cohesiveness, not that there ever was any...
> it has already had to become a losing fight for the russians...whatever gains they had in mind couldn't possibly be worth the damage they have done to themselves. in terms of munitions alone, they have to have expended hundreds of millions, if not billions of dollars worth or rocketry and artillery shells, the tanks and apcs they've lost, the missile systems and ships they've lost...the cost of the war for them so far has to be approaching the trillion dollar mark.
> the men they lost were young, in their prime, just starting their lives, the pentagon estimates they have had at least 20,000 killed with as many as 80,000 wounded so badly they're effectively out of the fight...100,000 young men, dead or crippled, who won't have the careers they should have had. playwrites, poets, plumbers, butchers, bakers, carpenters...dead, or maimed, unable to fulfill the roles that would have made their lives meaningful.
> at least 20,000 families that lost their husband, father, son...so that one man could pursue a dream of empire.
> there is no pay off worth that kind of loss, not to any sane person


For frame of reference, the US lost roughly 7k troops in the middle east and an additional 30k from suicide during that time. Russia has lost in 200 days half of what the US lost in 20 years when suicide is included.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> For frame of reference, the US lost roughly 7k troops in the middle east and an additional 30k from suicide during that time. Russia has lost in 200 days half of what the US lost in 20 years when suicide is included.


they've already lost more men in less than a year than they lost in ten years in Afghanistan. 
i have no fucking idea what kind of propaganda putin is pumping out to cover that shit up, but it must be good


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> For frame of reference, the US lost roughly 7k troops in the middle east and an additional 30k from suicide during that time. Russia has lost in 200 days half of what the US lost in 20 years when suicide is included.


so, basically …
we failed more cheaply.


----------



## printer (Aug 30, 2022)

*‘We Forced Them Well Back’: Fighting Intensifies in Ukraine’s South*
Ukrainian missile strikes, shelling and reports of advances near the Russian-held city of Kherson on Tuesday suggested that a Ukrainian offensive in the south of the country was gathering steam. 

In its morning update, the president’s office in Kyiv said “heavy fighting” was “taking place in almost the entire territory of the Kherson region.”
While Russian officials sought to downplay the Ukrainian assault, it appeared that Ukrainian forces were pushing forward, with strikes on the strategic Antonivskyi Bridge across the Dnipro River and gunfire and explosions in Kherson itself.
In the town of Bereznehuvate — near the frontlines 70 kilometers north of Kherson — reporters from AFP saw soldiers resting by the roadside and heard artillery fire.

“We forced them well back,” said infantryman Victor, in his 60s, who declined to give a surname. But his commander Oleksandr predicted the fight to retake Kherson will be “long and complicated.”

Videos shared by pro-Kremlin Telegram channels showed evidence of Ukrainian HIMARS missile systems operating near Kherson and news outlets reported gunfire Tuesday morning in Kherson, which was seized by Russian forces shortly after the start of the invasion. 
“It’s very loud,” one Kherson resident told The Financial Times. “For the second day there hasn’t even been an hour break where something did not explode or bang,” she said. “It’s scary, but at the same time joyful when you hear the sound of explosions.”

It was not immediately possible to confirm who was involved in the shooting in Kherson, but Russian-installed official Kirill Stremousov said in comments to state-run TASS news agency Tuesday that Ukrainian spies and saboteurs were killed in the city.

Amid reports of a Ukrainian strike on the Antonivskyi Bridge, a key supply route into Kherson, Ukraine said that it could target any crossing over the Dnipro River. 

Natalia Humeniuk, a Ukrainian military spokesperson, told a briefing that Kyiv could destroy any pontoon bridge or ferry across the river, Reuters reported.

“The whole area where such a crossing can be built is under our fire control and [any new structure] will be hit,” she said, according to Reuters.
Despite the statements by Ukrainian officials and evidence of increased fighting, Moscow played down the threat posed by a major Ukrainian offensive. 

“The special military operation is continuing methodically according to plans that are in place,” President Vladimir Putin’s spokesman Dmitry Peskov told reporters during a daily briefing Tuesday. “All objectives will be achieved.” 

And Russian-appointed officials in the region claimed that there were no signs of a Ukrainian military advance. 
“The assault and victory of Ukraine’s Armed Forces is only on Telegram channels,” Katerina Gubareva, the deputy head of the Russian appointed administration to Kherson, posted on messaging app Telegram. 

Flanked by the Dnipro river to the east and south, as well as the Inhulets river — a tributary of the Dnipro — to the north, Kherson has become a key aim for Ukrainian forces.

“If they want to survive, it’s time for the Russian military to run away. Go home,” Ukrainian President Volodomyr Zelensky said in a late night address Monday after Ukraine announced the start of a military operation in the south of the country. 

Russia is believed to have about 20,000 troops in the city.

Whether the recent escalation in violence represents the first steps to that counter offensive is “too early to tell,” according to defense analyst Konrad Muzyka of the Poland-based Rochan Consulting agency.

Ukraine appeared to be attacking with relatively limited supplies, Muzyka told The Moscow Times, meaning the offensive could still be in its early stages. 

Attempts to permanently dislodge Russian forces west of the Dnipro River could take months, Oleksiy Arestovych, an adviser to Zelensky, said in a Telegram post Monday.

“Of course, many would like a large-scale offensive with news about the capture by our military of a settlement in an hour,” he wrote. “But we don’t fight like that… funds are limited.”








‘We Forced Them Well Back’: Fighting Intensifies in Ukraine’s South - Around World Journal


Ukrainian missile strikes, shelling and reports of advances near the Russian-held city of Kherson on Tuesday suggested that a Ukrainian offensive in the south




aw-journal.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)

I see Vindman is much happier with the US response in Ukraine these days and seems to have landed on his feet. Dunno if he's working for Uncle Sam under contract, but it's likely, he is fluent in Ukrainian, has military experience and has excellent relations and contacts among the Ukrainians.






*Alexander Vindman breaks down Ukraine's counteroffensive operation*
137,467 views Aug 30, 2022 Retired Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman walks through Ukraine's counteroffensive operation to retake Russian-held areas in the southern region of the country.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Aug 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see Vindman is much happier with the US response in Ukraine these days and seems to have landed on his feet. Dunno if he's working for Uncle Sam under contract, but it's likely, he is fluent in Ukrainian, has military experience and has excellent relations and contacts among the Ukrainians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard him yesterday stating that the biggest logistic problem is not so much the equipment getting there, but the issue of providing parts, maintenance and support. 

Stuff breaks, and sending it back to Poland for repairs is less than ideal.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2022)

interesting read.....









Russia’s Clandestine Chemical Weapons Programme and the GRU’s Unit 29155 - bellingcat


On October 15, 2020, the European Union imposed sanctions on six senior Russian officials and a leading Russian research institute over the alleged use of a nerve agent from the Novichok family in the poisoning of opposition leader Alexey Navalny. Russia dismissed as baseless the EU’s...




www.bellingcat.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)

*Ukraine’s Counter-Offensive Will Make Russia Fight ‘A Two-Front War’*
16,432 views Aug 30, 2022 Former Deputy Commander of U.S. European Command Lt. Gen. Stephen Twitty (Ret.) joins Andrea Mitchell to break down the significance of the Ukrainian counter-offensive against Russian forces in Russian-occupied territories in Kherson, Ukraine. Lt. Gen. Twitty says that announcing the counter-offensive ahead of time has two motivations. First, it encourages Russia to move some troops to the region, which “puts Russia on a two-front war.” Second, it is “psychological warfare” that takes advantage of the “low morale in the Russian armed forces” by telling “the Russian soldiers, ‘hey, you stay there if you want, we’re coming to get you.’”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)

Ukraine is using fake rocket launchers made of wood to get Russia to waste its missiles on useless targets, report says


Russia used at least 10 cruise missiles within the first week Ukraine used the decoys, The Washington Post reported.




www.businessinsider.com





*Ukraine is using fake rocket launchers made of wood to get Russia to waste its missiles on useless targets, report says*


Ukraine is tricking Russia with fake rocket launchers made of wood, The Washington Post reported.
Russia is firing at the useless target and wasting missiles as a result, the report said.
Ukraine is making more of the dummy launchers as the strategy is working, an official said.
Ukraine is firing wooden decoys made to look like rocket launchers to trick Russia into wasting its missiles on them, The Washington Post reported.

The decoys are made of wood but look like advanced US rocket launchers when spotted by Russia's drones, The Post reported.

The drones then send the location of the dummy launchers to Russia's cruise missile carriers in the Black Sea, prompting the carriers to fire — but on useless targets, The Post reported.

The Post said its report was based on interviews with interviews with senior US and Ukrainian officials. The Post said it has also seen photos of the wooden decoys.

Russia used at least 10 Kalibr cruise missiles in the first weeks of Ukraine trying the strategy, a senior Ukrainian official told The Post.

Ukraine is now making more of those decoy rocket launchers as a result, the official told The Post. The official did not say how many.

Russia has been targeting Ukrainian rocket launchers, including the US-donated High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems (HIMARS) that have allowed Ukraine to hit some strategic targets.

The Post noted that the dummy systems may have been behind Russia's claim that it had destroyed some HIMARS, even though Ukraine denies it and the US says all HIMARS are accounted for, working, and still in Ukrainian hands.

Ukraine's fight against Russia has been largely fueled by Western weapons. But the West was hesitant to give advanced weapons early in the war for fear they would end up in Russian hands.

Ukraine was also used to fighting Russia despite having a significantly smaller weapons supply. Russia repeatedly attacked Ukraine's east even before it invaded this February.

This means Ukraine's army is known for improvising, creating their own weapons by putting materials together, and finding ways to fight Russia while preserving its own weapons supply.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2022)

*As Russia's war 'drags on,' EU expands Ukraine's military training to include 'NATO-class weaponry'*
6,635 views Aug 31, 2022 European Union defence ministers have agreed to start the work necessary for setting up an EU military assistance mission for Ukraine, the bloc's top diplomat Josep Borrell said on Tuesday. Joining FRANCE 24 for further analysis is Dr. Samuel Ramani, Associate Fellow at the Royal United Services Institute (RUSI) and Tutor of Politics and International Relations at the University of Oxford. He says that, aside from providing Ukraine training in the use of NATO-class weaponry, the EU military training "won't necessarily be extending the parameters that much. It will be more of a centralized strategy in the training efforts that we've already seen coming out of the European Union countries and NATO."


----------



## printer (Aug 31, 2022)

*There were photographic evidence of the defeat of Ukrainian troops during an attempted counteroffensive in the Kherson and Nikolaev regions*
More and more documentary (photo and video) evidence of a major defeat of the enemy, who recently launched a counteroffensive in the southern direction, appears on the network. Recall that, according to the estimates of the Russian Ministry of Defense, the one-time losses of the Ukrainian armed forces during an attack from several directions in the Nikolaev and Kherson regions amounted to about 1200 people. These are the maximum one-time losses of the Armed Forces of Ukraine for several months. Moreover, they are comparable to the losses of the Ukrainian army in the boiler near Ilovaisk in the summer of 2014. 

The footage, which was filmed by drones of our troops, as well as military correspondents, included the affected Ukrainian equipment, including trucks, on which personnel and ammunition were brought to the front line “for a breakthrough”. 







On the frames presented in this material, you can see Polish-made tanks that were recently delivered to Ukraine, including what was left of these tanks. 







The counteroffensive was clearly timed to coincide with the European summit, at which Ukrainian Defense Minister Reznikov spoke remotely. But he could not please his European sponsors with anything. Silence reigns in the Ukrainian political field. The authorities are in no hurry to inform the people of Ukraine about the defeat of the Ukrainian troops in the Nikolaev and Kherson regions. 




__





Loading…






en.topwar.ru





This is a Russian military news site. Anyone spot the inconstancy in the evidence?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2022)

printer said:


> *There were photographic evidence of the defeat of Ukrainian troops during an attempted counteroffensive in the Kherson and Nikolaev regions*
> More and more documentary (photo and video) evidence of a major defeat of the enemy, who recently launched a counteroffensive in the southern direction, appears on the network. Recall that, according to the estimates of the Russian Ministry of Defense, the one-time losses of the Ukrainian armed forces during an attack from several directions in the Nikolaev and Kherson regions amounted to about 1200 people. These are the maximum one-time losses of the Armed Forces of Ukraine for several months. Moreover, they are comparable to the losses of the Ukrainian army in the boiler near Ilovaisk in the summer of 2014.
> 
> The footage, which was filmed by drones of our troops, as well as military correspondents, included the affected Ukrainian equipment, including trucks, on which personnel and ammunition were brought to the front line “for a breakthrough”.
> ...


that's a heavy yes.......


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

printer said:


> *There were photographic evidence of the defeat of Ukrainian troops during an attempted counteroffensive in the Kherson and Nikolaev regions*
> More and more documentary (photo and video) evidence of a major defeat of the enemy, who recently launched a counteroffensive in the southern direction, appears on the network. Recall that, according to the estimates of the Russian Ministry of Defense, the one-time losses of the Ukrainian armed forces during an attack from several directions in the Nikolaev and Kherson regions amounted to about 1200 people. These are the maximum one-time losses of the Armed Forces of Ukraine for several months. Moreover, they are comparable to the losses of the Ukrainian army in the boiler near Ilovaisk in the summer of 2014.
> 
> The footage, which was filmed by drones of our troops, as well as military correspondents, included the affected Ukrainian equipment, including trucks, on which personnel and ammunition were brought to the front line “for a breakthrough”.
> ...


Nothing definite. My suspicion is that, since Russian drones don’t last long, this is repurposed non-Russian data minus any signatures such as bodies or identifiers on the vehicles.

Okay whadd I miss? The way I read your question is that there is a specific inconsistency I am not recognizing.

(edit) duh.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that's a heavy yes.......


all those pictures appear to be taken at different times of year...am i missing something else? i need caffeine


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> all those pictures appear to be taken at different times of year...am i missing something else? i need caffeine


that could be it! I blithely assumed the trees were defoliated by artillery effects.
But then there would be shell till.

(slaps forehead)


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> all those pictures appear to be taken at different times of year...am i missing something else? i need caffeine


that a yes and they the pictures that they're using are from Ukrainian video that was taken on the front not Russian

Russian propaganda to show to there masses


----------



## Tolerance Break (Aug 31, 2022)

The ".ru" should be your first hint lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> The ".ru" should be your first hint lol


 anything with that at the end is most likely BS


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 1, 2022)

LOL










Russian oil chief Maganov dies in 'fall from hospital window'


Lukoil boss Ravil Maganov is the latest Russian businessman to die in mysterious circumstances.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can't figure out what this is about.., four energy oligarchs die suspiciously in a short period of time, but three of them were retired...
lukoil's board criticized putin's war soon after it started, but only two of the four dead were associated with lukoil...
7 oligarchs have died suspiciously since January, 6 of them in the oil and gas industry, one was in medical supplies...
things happen for reasons...and i can't seem to decipher the reason those people were killed. revenge for not being loyal to putin applies to about half of them, the other half, not so much...is it possible that some of them were killed at putin's direction, and some of them were killed by some resistance group against putin and his oligarchs?
the whole situation doesn't make sense to me...


----------



## ANC (Sep 1, 2022)

max420thc said:


> That's why you are ignorant . Yes the FBI was actively covering up the hunter laptop story.
> I remember when Russia Russia was harped on continuously and it is a fraud fraud Hunters laptop kept being Russian disi formation. Well the Russia collusion narrative fell apart as a frame up by the intelligence services and Democrat party and the laptop was hyped by the fbi as Russian disk formation now we all know it's true , to I clide rhe videos of child molesting by Hunter on the laptop. We have known for a long time what was up. Do you k ow what they do to child molesters in prison? The problem is they get pro.oted to higher positions in government so they can be easily controlled.
> Mo epstien did not kill himself and no Trump was not his friend. He was banned from all Trump properties.
> Maxwells-epstiens client list needs to be released. The reason it is not is because of who is on that list


You are normally quite bright, but it sounds like you write for Q-Anon lately


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 1, 2022)

ANC said:


> You are normally quite bright, but it sounds like you write for Q-Anon lately


yeah, he used to be at least entertaining, even if he was wrong every time he said anything, now he's just wrong all the time with no entertainment value at all...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 1, 2022)

ANC said:


> You are normally quite bright, but it sounds like you write for Q-Anon lately


Trumps encouraging the Q-tards and so they are all droning it 
Desperation


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

max420thc said:


> That's why you are ignorant . Yes the FBI was actively covering up the hunter laptop story.
> I remember when Russia Russia was harped on continuously and it is a fraud fraud Hunters laptop kept being Russian disi formation. Well the Russia collusion narrative fell apart as a frame up by the intelligence services and Democrat party and the laptop was hyped by the fbi as Russian disk formation now we all know it's true , to I clide rhe videos of child molesting by Hunter on the laptop. We have known for a long time what was up. Do you k ow what they do to child molesters in prison? The problem is they get pro.oted to higher positions in government so they can be easily controlled.
> Mo epstien did not kill himself and no Trump was not his friend. He was banned from all Trump properties.
> Maxwells-epstiens client list needs to be released. The reason it is not is because of who is on that list


lulz

A Hunter Biden's laptop thread is in the thread about Putin's war on Ukraine because Putin is responsible for both.


----------



## max420thc (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> ;u;z
> 
> A Hunter Biden's laptop thread is in the thread about Putin's war on Ukraine because Putin is responsible for both.


That was not purin I seen with his dick in a little kid. That was not purine snorting coke, shaving his own ass hole or lining up M and Ms on his own dick taking pictures of it. That was not Putin who invented the Steele dossier it was Hillary the intelligence service of the US and other countries who fabricated that story. 
Looks like you are out of luck you Muppet.


----------



## max420thc (Sep 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Trumps encouraging the Q-tards and so they are all droning it
> Desperation


I am not a Q conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

max420thc said:


> That was not purin I seen with his dick in a little kid. That was not purine snorting coke, shaving his own ass hole or lining up M and Ms on his own dick taking pictures of it. That was not Putin who invented the Steele dossier it was Hillary the intelligence service of the US and other countries who fabricated that story.
> Looks like you are out of luck you Muppet.


Hunter Biden's laptop story is so fucking ridiculous only an idiot would believe it. 

Its a Russian psy ops project. Obviously.


----------



## max420thc (Sep 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> so, basically …
> we failed more cheaply.


Yea, we spent 20 years in Afghanistan to replace the taliban with the taliban, it only cost a trillion dollars


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 1, 2022)

max420thc said:


> shaving his own ass hole


What's wrong with shaving my asshole?!?!?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

max420thc said:


> I am not a Q conspiracy theorist.


Oh clearly you aren't a Q theorist. You don't have the ability to make up shit like that. You are their tool.


----------



## max420thc (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Hunter Biden's laptop story is so fucking ridiculous only an idiot would believe it.
> 
> Its a Russian psy ops project. Obviously.


Yea, like the bew York times who confirmed the laptop as real. The real morons thought Trump was being peed on in Moscow by a couple of Russian hooked with mo record of Trump being there at that time. Or alpha bank in the Steele dossier that did not even exist. You all are a bu ch of brainwashed by propaganda Muppets


----------



## max420thc (Sep 1, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> What's wrong with shaving my asshole?!?!?


Why don't you take a video of it and post it on your computer like most normal leftists do? Just like he did with his penis in those little kids


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Yea, like the bew York times who confirmed the laptop as real. The real morons thought Trump was being peed on in Moscow by a couple of Russian hooked with mo record of Trump being there at that time. Or alpha bank in the Steele dossier that did not even exist. You all are a bu ch of brainwashed by propaganda Muppets


It was the New York Post, you idiot.


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 1, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Why don't you take a video of it and post it on your computer like most normal leftists do? Just like he did with his penis in those little kids


Why? So you can watch it and jack off?? Fuck that


----------



## max420thc (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It was the New York Post, you idiot.


Close enough ,


----------



## max420thc (Sep 1, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Why? So you can watch it and jack off?? Fuck that


I bet that turns you on


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 1, 2022)

max420thc said:


> I bet that turns you on


You jacking off in this thread is turning me on 
Carry on Serg


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2022)

jack off to this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565115820619046912
Russians hate this sound right now


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 1, 2022)

Those god damn Russian Windows -




The head of a Russian oil giant that criticized President Vladimir Putin's war in Ukraine died Thursday after reportedly falling out of his hospital window.

Lukoil Chairman Ravil Maganov died after falling from a window of the Central Clinical Hospital in Moscow, Reuters reported, citing two sources familiar with the situation.

The company issued a statement early Thursday confirming the death of Maganov, 67, "after a severe illness," but did not specify the cause.

“Ravil Maganov immensely contributed to the development of not only the Company, but of the entire Russian oil and gas sector,” the statement read.

NBC News has not verified how he died. The hospital declined to comment and referred comment to the police, who declined to comment.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Close enough ,


no, not even close. 

Look, you got it wrong. It was a foolish and careless mistake. Why try to pass it off with a dumbass comment like that? Just admit you made a mistake and move on. I mean, just looking at your posts, you obviously don't mind looking like a fool.


----------



## max420thc (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> no, not even close.
> 
> Look, you got it wrong. It was a foolish and careless mistake. Why try to pass it off with a dumbass comment like that? Just admit you made a mistake and move on. I mean, just looking at your posts, you obviously don't mind looking like a fool.


You got to care enough to care.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 1, 2022)

Russian medicine requires “ freefall “ treatments… 

“ Fly like bird “


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 1, 2022)

As they say 
let god sort em out


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Those god damn Russian Windows -
> 
> View attachment 5191056
> 
> ...


Ballistic Epilepsy.
It was a _très grand mal_ seizure.


----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Yea, we spent 20 years in Afghanistan to replace the taliban with the taliban, it only cost a trillion dollars


Who signed that deal?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

max420thc said:


> You got to care enough to care.


You care enough to post here. Your posts are intended to insult people you don't even know and otherwise filled with falsehoods, fake news and GOP MAGA fascist propaganda. To put that much energy (if not intelligence) into a post, you care. 

Deflecting/hijacking this thread, for example. Why are you defending Putin's illegal invasion of Ukraine?


----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2022)

*UN inspectors finally reach Ukraine nuclear plant after shelling and emergency shutdown of reactor*
The International Atomic Energy Agency’s mission has arrived at the Russian-occupied Zaporizhzhia nuclear power plant after a delay lasting several hours due to shelling around Enerhodar, where the plant is located.

Ahead of the visit, IAEA chief Rafael Grossi said the mission was aware of “increased military activity in the area” but was determined to press ahead with its plan to visit the facility and meet personnel there.

Earlier, the country’s state nuclear power company said the plant’s fifth reactor has been shut down as a result of the shelling.
Meanwhile, Russian forces are concentrating their efforts on restoring supply lines and keeping a hold on captured territories in Ukraine, the country’s armed forces said in an operational update Thursday morning.

The comments come amid a renewed push by Kyiv to reclaim Russian-occupied land, particularly in the south of the country around the city of Kherson. Ukraine’s forces have attacked supply routes into the city, including key bridges across the Dnipro river.








UN inspectors finally reach Ukraine nuclear plant after shelling and emergency shutdown of reactor


The International Atomic Energy Agency's mission has arrived at the Russian-occupied nuclear plant after a delay lasting several hours.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2022)

*Cossacks called on the head of the IAEA to establish a peaceful zone near the nuclear power plant*
Residents of the Zaporozhye region during a conversation with the head of the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) Rafael Grossi asked him to establish a peaceful zone near the nuclear power plant. This is reported by the correspondent of URA.RU from the scene.

“We are activists of this city, we represent ordinary residents. We all in unison signed a letter asking you to stop the madness, stop shooting at the nuclear power plant, at the city of Energodar. We ask you to declare a zone of peace near the Zaporozhye NPP in order to prevent a terrible tragedy that will cover the whole world. We have collected 20.6 thousand signatures,” said one of the residents of Energodar in an interview with Grossi.

Earlier, Grossi at the head of the IAEA delegation arrived at the Zaporozhye NPP. He stayed at the station for several hours, after which he left it , leaving part of the IAEA mission at the ZNPP. Grossi said that he managed to see "key things", writes RT .

The visit of the mission to the nuclear power plant in Energodar was caused by regular shelling of the nuclear power plant by Ukrainian troops. The State Duma of the Russian Federation called on the UN and the IAEA to put pressure on Ukraine and demand that it stop shelling nuclear power plants, writes " Dni.ru ". On the eve of the visit of the IAEA mission, a group of Ukrainian saboteurs tried to seize the Zaporozhye nuclear power plant.








Запорожцы призвали главу МАГАТЭ установить мирную зону возле АЭС


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*IAEA Chief Says Inspectors Will Stay At Ukraine's Zaporizhzhya Nuclear Plant *
Some members of a team of inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) will remain at Ukraine's Zaporizhzhya nuclear plant, the head of the agency said after visiting the plant on September 1.

"Let the world know that the IAEA is staying at Zaporizhzhya," Rafael Grossi said in a video released by the Russian RIA Novosti news agency. He did not specify how many people will be staying or say for how long.

Plant operator Enerhoatom said five IAEA mission representatives remained at the plant. They unloaded equipment they brought with them and "will continue working at the plant," Enerhoatom said on Telegram. They are expected to stay until September 3, it added.

Grossi, who Enerhoatom said left after the initial visit along with most of the members of the inspection team, stated earlier that the inspectors had been able to see what they needed to see.

"I think we were able in these few hours to put together a lot, a lot of information. The key things I needed to see I saw, and your explanations were very clear," Rafael Grossi said, speaking to Russian media accompanying the IAEA inspection team at the Moscow-controlled atomic plant.

The mission arrived at the nuclear power plant earlier on September 1 despite artillery shelling in the area that delayed the investigators and forced one of the plant’s reactors to shut down.

Reporters in the area said the IAEA mission arrived in a large convoy with a heavy presence of Russian soldiers nearby.

The delegation's trip from the city of Zaporizhzhya to the plant in the Russian-controlled town of Enerhobar was delayed for several hours earlier on September 1 as both the Ukrainian and Russian sides accused each other of launching attacks on the area.

Grossi said ahead of the arrival that increased military activity in the area would not alter the mission's plan to visit the facility and meet its staff.

The situation at the Zaporizhzhya plant -- Europe's largest nuclear power station -- continues to be a source of major concern for the international community. Russian and Ukrainian forces have accused each other of shelling the plant, raising concerns about a possible nuclear disaster.

Ahead of the inspectors’ visit, Ukrainian officials said Russian shelling forced one of two reactors operating at the power plant to shut down.

"Since 5 a.m., constant mortar attacks on the city have not stopped.... It is known that several civilian buildings were hit. There are victims! How many is still being determined," he said.

Oleksandr Starukh, head of the Zaporizhzhya region, separately reported that the Russians troops were shelling "the pre-agreed route of the IAEA mission from [the city of] Zaporizhzhya to the Zaporizhzhya nuclear power plant."

Ukraine’s state energy operator Enerhoatom said "the emergency protection was activated and the operational fifth power unit was shut down" due to the Russian mortal shelling. Enerhoatom added that "power unit No. 6 continues to work in the energy system of Ukraine" and is supplying electricity for the power plant's own needs.

In turn, Russia's Defense Ministry accused Ukrainian forces of attempting to seize the power plant early on September 1.

The ministry said that "measures had been taken" to destroy the opposing troops, including use of military aviation.

It gave no evidence to back up the claim, which could not be independently verified.








IAEA Chief Says Inspectors Will Stay At Ukraine's Zaporizhzhya Nuclear Plant For Several Days


Some members of a team of inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) will remain at Ukraine's Zaporizhzhya nuclear plant for the next several days, the head of the agency said after visiting the plant on September 1.




www.rferl.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

*How lessons learned from WW2 could help Ukraine retake Kherson*
19,105 views Sep 1, 2022 A former British Army officer says resupply problems for the Russians could ultimately help Ukraine win back the southern port city of Kherson without destroying it.

It is the only regional capital that Russia has been able to capture from Ukraine since it invaded more than six months ago.

It is also where they have a garrison.

Colonel (Ret'd) Tim Collins told Forces News that, while efforts to win back the city must be balanced against protecting its people, cutting supplies will help to regain control of Kherson.

He said: "... much in the way that the Germans in the Second World War found themselves fixed with the Siege of Stalingrad.

"They had to keep resupplying, they couldn't keep resupplying Stalingrad and that was ultimately what led to their defeat.

"I think that's going to be the case in Kherson as well."


----------



## max420thc (Sep 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> You care enough to post here. Your posts are intended to insult people you don't even know and otherwise filled with falsehoods, fake news and GOP MAGA fascist propaganda. To put that much energy (if not intelligence) into a post, you care.
> 
> Deflecting/hijacking this thread, for example. Why are you defending Putin's illegal invasion of Ukraine?


It's not my fault the truth insults you, I didn't mean to hurt your wittle fee fees,


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2022)

max420thc said:


> It's not my fault the truth insults you, I didn't mean to hurt your wittle fee fees,


You didn't answer my question.

Why are you defending Putin's illegal invasion of Ukraine?


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 1, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Those god damn Russian Windows -


Ha, this is story by soviet writer daniil kharms. 

_Old women falling out

Excessive curiosity made one old woman fall out of a window, plummet to the ground and break into pieces.

Another old woman poked her head out of a window to look at the one who had broken into pieces, but excessive curiosity made her too fall out of the window, plummet to the ground and break into pieces.

Then a third old woman fell out of a window, then a fourth, then a fifth.

When a sixth old woman fell out, I felt I’d had enough of watching them and went off to the Maltsev Market where I heard that a blind man had been given a knitted shawl._


----------



## Polly Wog (Sep 1, 2022)

Maybe he just likes Putin like Donald likes putin.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2022)

we got this in school.









Defenestrations of Prague - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## ANC (Sep 1, 2022)

So there is that idea out the window.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 1, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Ha, this is story by soviet writer daniil kharms.
> 
> _Old women falling out
> 
> ...


----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2022)

Jesus, by estimate almost 90000 civilians were killed in Mariupol (sp.)


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 2, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Yea, we spent 20 years in Afghanistan to replace the taliban with the taliban, it only cost a trillion dollars


Afghanistan defeats all modern day invaders. Its quiet a list.
one thing to invade another country and quiet another to rule over it. Citizens must be won over for that to happen. Romans were masters of it as were the British.


----------



## Polly Wog (Sep 2, 2022)

It takes generations to "break the human will" for some. Some can never be ridden.


----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Afghanistan defeats all modern day invaders. Its quiet a list.
> one thing to invade another country and quiet another to rule over it. Citizens must be won over for that to happen. Romans were masters of it as were the British.


I think we just need to spread the word that Russia burns Korans to heat their houses in winter, and they will go sort it out for us.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2022)

ANC said:


> I think we just need to spread the word that Russia burns Korans to heat their houses in winter, and they will go sort it out for us.


and cartoons of allah going to mcdonalds for a mcrib


----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2022)

Russia-Ukraine war: G7 nations agree price cap for Russian oil despite Kremlin threats – live


The move is aimed at stopping Moscow from raking in huge profits from soaring energy prices




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Polly Wog (Sep 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and cartoons of allah going to mcdonalds for a mcrib


Is that meat?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Is that meat?


no one knows...but it implies it's pork.


----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no one knows...but it implies it's pork.


veganish!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2022)

ANC said:


> veganish!


rodent is still meat.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> rodent is still meat.


If this is where we get into hot dogs, I have laundry to put in.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 2, 2022)

For those who thinks that $1 hot dog/soda combo at Costco is a GREAT deal..it's not. The soda costs .01 and the hot dog less- they're ripping you off.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 2, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Is that meat?


I've always wondered about that myself.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and cartoons of allah going to mcdonalds for a mcrib


McD isn't there anymore along with every American company except (for some reason) Burger King probably Ace Hardware too..they're still giving out plastic which is against Colorado Law..these people knew it was coming with the New Year 2022. Everybody has adhered but them.









Fort Collins likely to adjust plastic bag ban to align with new Colorado law


Plastic bags and polystyrene takeout containers aren't long for this world in Fort Collins. Changes are coming for state and local policy.



www.coloradoan.com





McD was not allowed to import and had to use local so it was an easy switch to take the arches and call it (translated) 'tasty and that's it'.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2022)

I thought the wheel bearings would hold out a bit longer, but the shortage is starting to take cars out of service already, in a year the situation should be dire, winter is hard on railway equipment. Russia is heavily dependent on it's rail network, especially the military.

Hook a high voltage power line up to the track and the other end up to the cars and you'll fry a trains worth of wheel roller bearings...






*Western sanctions have stopped Russian railway industry: Kremlin is panicking*
5,258 views Sep 2, 2022 No bearings: Russian railway could come to a halt due to the unexpected shortages. Due to sanctions, Russian enterprises cannot produce and repair railway-carriages. Therefore, they simply extended the service life for another two years without any repairs. Our correspondent will tell more about how the crisis on the railway hits related areas.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565411452772651010

oops


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 2, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> I got sick of his shit, flew to Turkey, and showed him how my laserbeam eyes work. I'm heading to Russia for Putin next. See ya in a few minutes


Dude, pass me that…


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565411452772651010
> 
> oops


Now deliver 1000 pizzas to Vlad...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565411452772651010
> 
> oops


using actual hybrids, to boot.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *How Long Will It Take Russia to Rebuild Its Military?*


Interesting look at the financial considerations.

Below is an article looking at stockpiles and production rates; it’s from a Russian site, but people I know with good sources say this guy is a good source:









A farewell to arms. By year end Russia will be left almost without shells, artillery and armored vehicles


For Russia, six months of war have led not only to colossal irreplaceable losses in manpower, but also to a huge waste of weapons and military equipment: guided missiles are already very scarce, shells for artillery and armored vehicles will be exhausted by the end of the year, and the state of...




theins.ru





TL;DR seems to be that Russia will be HELPLESS - effectively DISARMED militarily by the end of the year…and that makes me wonder what Xi is thinking. A China-India alliance could sweep through - or bypass entirely - SE Asia, through the ‘Stans, and come up behind Erdogan; might even garrote Iran on the way past - all that oil, all those minerals, a Mediterranean port. On the horizon : Taiwan, Philippines, Indonesia, Malaysia - maybe even Japan…depends on how bogged down & spent they think *WE* are right then, I guess.

Not saying it’s *LIKELY*, mind - just conceivable


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2022)

Don't see this everyday.......if it's true


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2022)

Russian Army Running Out of Reserves to Replenish Its Forces in Ukraine


"In the short-to-medium run, Russia isn't capable of generating much more effective conventional force than it has already deployed," an analyst told Newsweek.




www.newsweek.com





and now they're going to prisons and homeless shelters......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2022)

*Ukraine braces to launch counter-attack against Russia in east to take back Donbas - BBC News*
93,862 views Sep 2, 2022 Government forces in Ukraine are trying to seize the initiative from Russian troops before the arrival of winter, with a counter-offensive is already under way in the south. Ukrainians are now preparing to expand this tactic in the east to take back land lost in Donbas and around Kharkiv in the north. Correspondent Quentin Sommerville and camera-journalist Darren Conway were given exclusive access to a unit of Ukrainian troops.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Ukraine braces to launch counter-attack against Russia in east to take back Donbas - BBC News*
> 93,862 views Sep 2, 2022 Government forces in Ukraine are trying to seize the initiative from Russian troops before the arrival of winter, with a counter-offensive is already under way in the south. Ukrainians are now preparing to expand this tactic in the east to take back land lost in Donbas and around Kharkiv in the north. Correspondent Quentin Sommerville and camera-journalist Darren Conway were given exclusive access to a unit of Ukrainian troops.


that's kind of risky to do it now, UA needs to start preping for winter RA is gonna be cold, no food, no pay check etc, get units where they need to be, then hit them, cut the rails going into the southern region towards Kherson.....but that's just me


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Interesting look at the financial considerations.
> 
> Below is an article looking at stockpiles and production rates; it’s from a Russian site, but people I know with good sources say this guy is a good source:
> 
> ...


i would offer them Vladivostok, sakhalin island, everything north and west of lake Baikal...but Japan gets the Kuril islands, with some very sunstantial fortifications...it would make them happy, would help stabilize their economy, would distract them from Taiwan, and it would be that much less mess for us to clean up...of course, that is all contingent on the UN and NATO going in first and securing all nuclear materials...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that's kind of risky to do it now, UA needs to start preping for winter RA is gonna be cold, no food, no pay check etc, get units where they need to be, then hit them, cut the rails going into the southern region towards Kherson.....but that's just me


they're running out of time...not with the russians, not with NATO...they're running out of time with the attention span of the common people...i go to the war thread and post almost every day, i read the news about it every day, but i've noticed less posts over time as the war drags on...less people paying attention to it, which means there is more chance that the senate will start to focus on other things...
if they had all the equipment they needed, if they didn't have to rely on their allies continued good will, a notoriously fickle good will...then they could wait. i think i'd feel a little rushed if i was Zelensky, too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2022)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2022-09-02/gazprom-says-nord-stream-to-remain-shut-after-technical-issue


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2022-09-02/gazprom-says-nord-stream-to-remain-shut-after-technical-issue


“A technical issue” like a Windows crash …

we don’t call it a defenestration; we prefer the term “expedited download”.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> rodent is still meat.


Existential futurist film Demolition Man delved deeply into this topic.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Existential futurist film Demolition Man delved deeply into this topic.


I remain curious about the three seashells.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 2, 2022)

It is the modern day equivalent of "to be or not to be?!"


----------



## printer (Sep 2, 2022)

*Gazprom completely stopped the work of the Nord Stream*
Gazprom completely stopped the operation of the Nord Stream gas pipeline until the malfunction of the only working engine was eliminated. This was announced on the company's Telegram channel.

An oil leak was discovered at the Trent 60 gas pumping unit at the Portovaya compressor station during maintenance work carried out jointly with Siemens representatives.

Gazprom clarified that a warning had been received from Rostekhnadzor . The department said that the damage does not allow safe operation of the gas turbine engine.

The company added that a letter about the identified malfunctions and the need to eliminate them was sent to the president and chief executive officer of Siemens Energy AG, Christian Bruch.

Gazprom also reported that similar leaks were previously found on gas compressors with engines No. 075, No. 076 and No. 120. They underwent major repairs and are in a state of forced downtime. It is also noted that complete troubleshooting, according to Siemens, is only possible at a specialized repair facility.

Gas supplies through the Nord Stream gas pipeline were completely stopped on August 31. It was clarified that on these dates, scheduled work will begin at the gas compressor unit of the Portovaya CS. Press Secretary of the President of Russia Dmitry Peskov  said that anti-Russian sanctions do not allow Gazprom to fully supply gas to Europe due to equipment maintenance problems. According to him, this led to the creation of a crisis situation in the economy.

Alexei Grivach , Deputy Director General of the National Energy Security Fund (NESF) , announced the consequences of a complete shutdown of Nord Stream. He believes that this will lead to a further rise in prices and a deterioration in the energy security situation in Europe.

*Siemens Energy sees no technical reason to stop Nord Stream*

Siemens Energy said that Gazprom's conclusion that the engine was faulty was not a technical reason for the complete shutdown of the gas pipeline, its representatives said.

They added that this is a normal procedure that is part of the maintenance work, and in the past such leaks did not lead to a stop in production. The company also clarified that there are enough additional turbines at the Portovaya compressor station to continue the operation of Nord Stream.

Siemens Energy indicated that they currently do not have a contract for repair work at Nord Stream, but the company is ready to start them.

The European Commission  considered the decision not to resume the operation of the Nord Stream due to malfunctions "cynicism", said the head of the press service of the EC, Eric Mamer. He called Moscow an unreliable partner. According to Mamer, the Russian side "prefers to burn gas in flares instead of fulfilling contractual obligations to the European Union ."








«Газпром» полностью остановил работу «Северного потока»


«Газпром» полностью остановил работу газопровода «Северный поток» до устранения неисправности единственного рабочего двигателя. На газоперекачивающем агрегате Trent 60 компрессорной станции Портовая при проведении техобслуживания совместно с представителями Siemens была обнаружена утечка масла.




lenta-ru.translate.goog





You would think Russians are used to equipment leaking oil. Well at least there own.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 2, 2022)

printer said:


> You would think Russians are used to equipment leaking oil. Well at least there own.


Loads of oil spills near the top floor windows of most Russian hospitals, I hear.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2022)

The Ukrainians should focus their strategic attacks with clandestine and special forces on the Russian rail network, rail bridges in the areas surrounding Ukraine for instance or even ones inside Russia that can cut off significant portions of the country. Frying the roller bearings of rail cars with high voltage powerlines should be a common occurrence, wheel bearings are a weak point in their logistics and all are imported.

The Russian internal economy and military is heavily dependent on rail transport, far more than most other countries. Disruption of rail transport puts more cars and trucks on the road, wearing them out too and they can't get parts for those either. They must destroy the Russian economy as well as it's military to remove the threat and initiate change in the region. What isn't wiped out in Ukraine will be in Belarus when trouble starts there, this war won't be over soon, but it will likely expand or move on to other countries. It definitely won't end the way Vlad expected!

Ole Joe got the fascist bastards on the run in Ukraine and in America, thanks to Putin and Trump's over reach and blunders, which he wisely took advantage of. I wouldn't be surprised to see Trump and Putin go down around the same time, about half way through Joe's first term. Joe didn't invade Ukraine and he didn't steal classified documents, but his team will use their blunders, arrogance and hubris against them to destroy them, slowly and patiently.






*Russia freezes infrastructure projects due to sanctions: No new roads and subway, railroads collapse*
135,693 views Aug 28, 2022 The Russian economy is bursting at the seams. Moscow is looking for ways to fill the budget. After all, it needs to finance the war in Ukraine. So Russian authorities decided to freeze hundreds of infrastructure projects. They just don't have the money. But such a policy could further shake the Russian economy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | Huge losses for Ruzzia on the south front | Record for Ukrainian Aviation*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Update from Ukraine | Huge losses for Ruzzia on the south front | Record for Ukrainian Aviation*


Good. The 3 billion the USA gave is helping. Isn’t this the Third World War now, since we are openly helping? Oh , I forgot, the media didn’t tell me.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they're running out of time...not with the russians, not with NATO...they're running out of time with the attention span of the common people...i go to the war thread and post almost every day, i read the news about it every day, but i've noticed less posts over time as the war drags on...less people paying attention to it, which means there is more chance that the senate will start to focus on other things...
> if they had all the equipment they needed, if they didn't have to rely on their allies continued good will, a notoriously fickle good will...then they could wait. i think i'd feel a little rushed if i was Zelensky, too.


I share your concern…good information & trustworthy updates are shorter & further apart now; I think to some degree it’s inevitable - in a 24/7 news world, UA uses misdirection & obscurity where Russia uses bombast, threats & state apparatus…but I’d rather have slow-but-accurate news & decent analysis than the dueling bullshit & screaming fits that pass for content on the supposedly-conservative side of our own issues.

TL;DR = fresh, trained & well supplied UA forces are appearing all over the battle map as Russia’s rear (echelon) gets continually pounded


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good. The 3 billion the USA gave is helping. Isn’t this the Third World War now, since we are openly helping? Oh , I forgot, the media didn’t tell me.


More than America are helping, about 50 countries are, mostly liberal democracies, though Uncle Sam carries the biggest stick. America controls about 20% of the global economy these days and Russia could not receive the screwing it is getting financially and militarily without allies. Vlad stuck his neck out and the plan is to strangle him slowly while bleeding him white. No sudden moves to spook or nuke, but just steady pressure until they collapse. The Ukrainians are up for it and downright eager, every piece of irreplaceable equipment they destroy and every officer they kill is one less NATO has to worry about. 

Look at it as an investment, not an expense and one that will likely be paid back with seized Russian money held abroad. The smart Ukrainians know that their only long term security is to destroy the Russian army and a longer war will destroy the Russian economy and keep Europe from going back to Russian energy. This war will likely expand into Belarus as it continues, that should finish off whatever army Vlad has left. Wars often have unintended consequences and are full of surprises, Vlad is finding that out. Nothing builds a nation like fighting off the Russians on your own (with our weapons), builds confidence too, no nation building required here, the Ukrainians are doing that on their own. These folks are the best bet Uncle Sam has had in a long time.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Russian Army Running Out of Reserves to Replenish Its Forces in Ukraine
> 
> 
> "In the short-to-medium run, Russia isn't capable of generating much more effective conventional force than it has already deployed," an analyst told Newsweek.
> ...


Does Russia even *have* homes for the criminally insane, or do they just give them uniforms & put them on TV?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Does Russia even *have* homes for the criminally insane, or do they just give them uniforms & put them on TV?


I know only of one such.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 4, 2022)

Odd photo…looks like they placed that nice building on a cheap cinderblock foundation…


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Odd photo…looks like they placed that nice building on a cheap cinderblock foundation…


Lotta nice buildings in Vienna have that look. It is massive stonemasonry; big money (even not figured in rubles).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

*RUSSIAN DESPERATE AND CORRUPT SOLDIERS ARE SELLING THEIR BRAND NEW GEAR ONLINE || 2022*


----------



## printer (Sep 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *RUSSIAN DESPERATE AND CORRUPT SOLDIERS ARE SELLING THEIR BRAND NEW GEAR ONLINE || 2022*


Wonder what shipping is?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2022)

printer said:


> Wonder what shipping is?


Customs could be an issue, on the Russian side! The CIA are their best customers, send it to Ukraine to use against the Russians.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Lotta nice buildings in Vienna have that look. It is massive stonemasonry; big money (even not figured in rubles).


It's also abandoned because the building is filled with black mold. If I were religious, I'd take that as a sign.


----------



## printer (Sep 5, 2022)

*OPEC, allies to cut oil output amid declining crude prices*

Oil-producing alliance OPEC+ announced on Monday it will slightly lower oil production in October, eliminating the 100,000 barrel per day increase that began this month.

OPEC leaders made the decision after gathering for a meeting, where they noted the 100,000 barrel per day increase was only intended for September. OPEC produces around 28 million barrels per day.

The 13-member alliance said in a statement the “higher volatility and increased uncertainties require the continuous assessment of market conditions and a readiness to make immediate adjustments to production.”
The price for a crude barrel of West Texas Intermediate (WTI) oil climbed 3 percent after the announcement, reaching $90 per barrel, while Brent crude was also up 3 percent to $96 per barrel.

President Biden traveled to Saudi Arabia, the second largest OPEC member nation, over the summer as high gas prices beleaguered Americans and sunk his approval ratings.

After Biden met with Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman and fist-bumped the Saudi leader, OPEC announced a mostly symbolic increase of 100,000 barrels per day for September.
  
Gas prices have fallen to a national average of $3.78, according to the American Automobile Association, a significant drop from a historic $5 a gallon in June.

The oil market is expected to tighten with Russia threatening to cut off Europe from its gas supply over tensions with the war in Ukraine.

The price for a barrel of crude oil has also fallen from a high of around $120 for both Brent and WTI.








OPEC, allies to cut oil output amid declining crude prices


Oil-producing alliance OPEC+ announced on Monday it will slightly lower oil production in October, eliminating the 100,000 barrel per day increase that began this month. OPEC leaders made the decis…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Sep 5, 2022)

*Russia Cuts Off Gas to Europe Until Sanctions Lifted*
Russia will keep gas supplies to Europe via the Nord Stream 1 pipeline shut down completely until the west lifts sanctions against Moscow over its invasion of Ukraine, the Kremlin says.

Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov on Monday laid blame for the shutdown squarely on sanctions introduced against our country by western countries including Germany and the UK for Russia’s gas shutdown.

"Other reasons that would cause problems with the pumping don’t exist," Peskov was cited by the Interfax news agency as saying.
Peskov said full resumption of gas supplies via Nord Stream 1 was dependent on whether the west would lift its sanctions on Moscow. 

"We see incessant attempts to shift responsibility and blame onto us. We categorically reject this and insist that the collective West – in this case, the EU, Canada, the UK - is to blame for the fact that the situation has reached the point where it is now."

When asked if Nord Stream would resume pumping if sanctions were eased, Peskov said: "Definitely."

Since he ordered the Feb. 24 invasion of Ukraine, President Vladimir Putin says the United States and its allies have embarked on economic war on Russia with the most severe sanctions in modern history, warning that they will face a energy crisis as a result.

Since the war began, European Union customers have pledged to reduce their reliance on Russian energy while Russia has cut or shut down supplies on three of its biggest westward gas pipelines while oil supplies have been redirected eastwards.

Russian gas giant Gazprom on Friday said the Nord Stream 1 pipeline, Europe's major supply route, was shut because a turbine at a compressor station had an engine oil leak, sending wholesale gas prices soaring.

The Kremlin says sanctions are disrupting the ability of Siemens Energy, which supplies and services equipment for the pipeline, to help repair the engine oil leak.

EU countries have repeatedly rejected Moscow's line, accusing it of weaponizing energy supplies, and on Monday German government spokesperson said the latest gas price surge was part of Putin's strategy.

The Kremlin also warned that Russia would retaliate over a G7 proposal to impose a price cap on Russian oil, a step that is unlikely to hurt Russia unless China and India were to follow suit.

"There can only be retaliatory measures," Peskov said.

By using its vast Siberian reserves of gas and oil to needle the West for its support of Ukraine, Russia has raised the stakes of the Ukraine war by unleashing a wave of inflation that could tip Europe's biggest economies into recession.
Russia is the world's second largest oil exporter after Saudi Arabia, the world's top natural gas and wheat exporter. Europe imports about 40% of its gas and 30% of its oil from Russia.

The Kremlin blamed Europe's political elites for its consumers' soaring energy bills.

"It is obvious that Europe is getting worse for people, entrepreneurs, companies, to live and work: less money is being earned, the standard of living is falling," Peskov said.

"And of course, ordinary citizens will have more and more questions about the leadership of their countries."

An estimated 70,000 people protested in Prague on Saturday, calling on the Czech government to do more to control soaring energy prices and voicing opposition to the European Union and NATO.

But an energy war has costs for an energy superpower too.

Selling oil and gas westwards has been one of Russia's most profitable trades since the Soviet Union built pipelines to Europe in the 1960s and 1970s, often in the face of fierce opposition from the United States.

Rerouting gas from the Urengoy field in northern Siberia to alternative customers such as China is no simple task: the Chinese border is 3,000 km (1864.11 miles) away and a pipeline would take time and money to build.


https://www.newsmax.com/world/globaltalk/russia-gas-europe/2022/09/05/id/1086035/


----------



## printer (Sep 5, 2022)

*Gas prices in the EU soared by 30% after the shutdown of Nord Stream*
Gas prices in Europe at the opening of trading rose above $2,900 per thousand cubic meters. The growth was more than 30%, according to the data of the ICE exchange.

The cost of October futures reached $2,917.4 per thousand cubic meters at its peak. Thus, the maximum growth was 31.4%.

The sharp rise in energy prices came amid Russia's indefinite shutdown of Nord Stream . The gas supply has been cut off until the turbine troubleshooting by Siemens.








Цены на газ в ЕС взлетели на 30% после остановки «Северного потока»


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## ANC (Sep 5, 2022)

energy companies are making money like it is the 80s


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2022)

Good, hit Vlad at his weak points, derail trains, bring down bridges and fry wheel bearings. Russia's economy is heavily dependent on the railways, so is their military, damaged railways put more cars on the road and they don't have spare parts for rail cars or automobiles. Another year of this shit will definitely take it's toll on Russia and weaken them significantly. Blowing up or damaging rails in the middle of nowhere ain't hard and Vlad will have to redeploy his large internal security forces to deal with guarding them. This will be a most unpleasant task that will involve freezing in the winter and getting eaten alive by mosquitoes and black flies in the summer while guarding remote rail bridges in the middle of nowhere.






*PUTIN'S HORROR: THE RESISTANCE MOVEMENT IS DESTROYING THE RAILWAYS IN RUSSIA ITSELF || 2022*


----------



## printer (Sep 5, 2022)

Time for someone in Europe to supply Ukraine something that can take out a very expensive bridge if the gas does not flow soon.


----------



## printer (Sep 5, 2022)

*Ukrainian hackers created fake profiles of attractive women to trick Russian soldiers into sharing their location, report says. Days later, the base was blown up.*
Ukrainian hackers set up fake accounts of attractive women to trick Russian soldiers into sending them photos, which they located and passed to the Ukrainian military, the Financial Times reported.

Nikita Knysh, a 30-year-old IT professional from Kharkiv, told the FT that when Russia's invasion began in February this year, he wanted to use his hacking skills to help his country.

He recruited other hackers and founded a group nicknamed Hackyourmom, which now consists of 30 hackers from across the country, he told the FT.

Last month, he said they duped Russian soldiers in Melitopol by creating fake accounts and pretending to be attractive women on several social media platforms, including Telegram.

The hackers were able to get to know Russian soldiers and ultimately convince them to send photos of them on the front, Knysh told the FT.

"The Russians, they always want to fuck," Knysh told the FT. "They send [a] lot of shit to 'girls,' to prove that they are warriors."

Once the soldiers sent pictures, the hackers were able to identify that they had been taken from a remote Russian military base near occupied Melitopol in southern Ukraine, the FT reported.

They transferred the information over to Ukraine's military, and several days later the base was attacked, Knysh told the FT

"My first thought was — I am effective, I can help my country," another team member on Hackyourmom, identified only as Maxim, told the FT. "Then, I realized, I want more of this — I want to find more bases, again and again."

The Ukrainian online news site Ukrainian Pravda reported last month that there was an explosion at a large Russian military base in Melitopol, citing its mayor, Ivan Fedorov.

Insider was unable to independently verify the hacker's claims of involvement, and the Armed Forces of Ukraine did not immediately respond to Insider's request for comment. The FT said Ukrainian officials declined to discuss hackers' roles in the attack on that military base.

Russia's invasion of Ukraine has prompted an unprecedented cyber war, with hackers on both sides launching attacks.

At the beginning of the invasion, Ukraine's digital minister asked civilians with "digital talents" to join the country's "IT army."

During Russia's Victory Day military celebrations in May, major Russian television channels were hacked to display anti-war messages.

Knysh told the FT that his team had participated in other hacks, including leaking the databases of Russian military contractors and tricking Russian TV stations into playing news clips about Ukrainian civilian casualties.

"For me, this felt like combat," Knysh told the FT. "With no money, with no brilliant software, and even no brilliant hacks — you can use fraudsters, the dark web against your enemy."








Ukrainian hackers created fake profiles of attractive women to trick Russian soldiers into sharing their location, report says. Days later, the base was blown up.


Russian soldiers sent the Ukrainian hackers photos, which they geolocated and sent to the Ukrainian military, the Financial Times reported.




ca.yahoo.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 5, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukrainian hackers created fake profiles of attractive women to trick Russian soldiers into sharing their location, report says. Days later, the base was blown up.*
> Ukrainian hackers set up fake accounts of attractive women to trick Russian soldiers into sending them photos, which they located and passed to the Ukrainian military, the Financial Times reported.
> 
> Nikita Knysh, a 30-year-old IT professional from Kharkiv, told the FT that when Russia's invasion began in February this year, he wanted to use his hacking skills to help his country.
> ...


Hackyourmom is a brilliant name. A classic Russian curse is “tvoyu mat’!” which translates to “… your mother!” with the ellipsis designating the implied action.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 5, 2022)

ANC said:


> energy companies are making money like it is the 80s


Or any other decade, really.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2022)

The Burning Man drone show this year was incredible. If this is what a bunch techie's high on ecstasy out on a dusty playa are capable of, the Russians should be very afraid of Americans with drones...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2022)

doublejj said:


> The Burning Man drone show this year was incredible. If this is what a bunch techie's high on ecstasy out on a dusty playa are capable of, the Russians should be very afraid of Americans with drones...


Too bad paranoid regulations are killing the hobby, soon there will be ID in the sky required and it's a real fucking mess in America. I haven't been flying much this summer, but it is coming to Canada too. Any Karen can finger you and call the cops, the fines are unreal and yer always guilty of something or another since the rules are hard to follow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2022)

*Low morale and exhaustion: Problems of Russian occupiers on the territory of Ukraine*
5,294 views Sep 5, 2022 Russia does not provide for the basic needs of military personnel stationed in Ukraine. Such data from UK intelligence. It's about uniforms, weapons, rations and salary. The morale of the Russian occupiers remains at a low level. What the Russian military themselves say about their salaries and provisions - experts from the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine know.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Too bad paranoid regulations are killing the hobby, soon there will be ID in the sky required and it's a real fucking mess in America. I haven't been flying much this summer, but it is coming to Canada too. Any Karen can finger you and call the cops, the fines are unreal and yer always guilty of something or another since the rules are hard to follow.


These were swarms of 1000's of drones....good luck with that


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 5, 2022)

it's almost like putin knows the use of nuclear weapons would be the fucking end of russia, no matter how much he struts and crows about his antique arsenal.
https://thehill.com/policy/international/3627782-why-the-us-is-becoming-more-brazen-with-its-ukraine-support/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2022)

Gee, that would make the north vulnerable to an attack by the south, if they are giving away their ammo to the Russians. Precision munitions would allow the south Koreans to take out all the North's artillery almost instantly and if the North's troops fight like the Russians they could be at the northern border in a day or two. They would target their nukes with conventional precision weapons and use Patriots on anything that they missed. The south has recently said they have this capability already and the lessons learned in Ukraine are giving them confidence about fighting a soviet style slave army.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 6, 2022)

Things are not going well for Russia. They are definitely not the force people thought they were. The war in Ukraine has exposed how weak they really are. Buying munitions from North Korea? 









US: Russia to buy rockets, artillery shells from North Korea


WASHINGTON (AP) — The Russian Ministry of Defense is in the process of purchasing millions of rockets and artillery shells from North Korea for its ongoing fight in Ukraine , according to a newly downgraded U.S.




apnews.com






The US has been seizing Russian assets all across the world. The only sanctions Russia can impose on the US is adding washed up actors to it's "Stop List". 

Banning Ben Stiller and Sean Penn from entering Russia is taking a tremendous toll on the United States. 









Ukraine: Ben Stiller and Sean Penn latest Americans banned from Russia


Moscow's "stop list" includes more than 1,000 names, including celebrities who have backed Ukraine.



www.bbc.com





The war in Ukraine is showing that Russia is no longer the superpower they once were nor will they ever be again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Things are not going well for Russia. They are definitely not the force people thought they were. The war in Ukraine has exposed how weak they really are. Buying munitions from North Korea?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reelect another Trump and invade another country and America could share Russia's fate, the world is changing and America now only controls 20% of the global economy. That is why it is near fatal for America to go fascist and stupid these days, America needs liberal democratic allies, we all hang together, or we hang separately. No way could America alone give Russia the economic screwing it is getting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2022)

*What If Russia Broke Up?*


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2022)

time to kick this guy in the nutz....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566825414684803072


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2022)

*UKRAINE ROLLS THE DICE IN KHERSON OFFENSIVE, LOOKS BAD FOR RUSSIANS || 2022*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2022)

*Sweden's idyllic holiday island of Gotland militarizes in face of Russian threats*
88,960 views Sep 5, 2022 Sweden is on high alert for Russian meddling in their election which takes place next week. Russian President Putin has warned NATO against beefing up its presence in both Sweden and Finland, which are both joining the alliance. As special correspondent Malcolm Brabant reports, Putin’s threats against the Nordic nations have special significance for the Swedish island of Gotland in the Baltic Sea.


----------



## printer (Sep 6, 2022)

Seems quite knowledgeable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2022)

printer said:


> Seems quite knowledgeable.


They are setting up the conditions by cutting off a large force on the wrong side of the river, and perhaps capturing large numbers of Russians there, or at least their equipment. The river is easy to defend if they own the northeast side and the Ukrainian resources could move to the east then. Divide and conquer, perhaps a drive to Mariupol to divide the Russian forces and threaten the Kerch bridge. It would force them to defend there for sure, or perhaps a drive to a major logistics hub in the north east would be better. Once armies reach the point of collapse anything can happen and HIMARS are causing havoc among the logistic hubs for several BTGs far to their rear causing systemic issues that could lead to collapse of a front or a section of one. 

I think the Ukrainians are replacing their combat loses with younger well trained troops and their wounded are more willing to go back into combat and get better treatment for faster recovery than the Russians do. PTSD will be an issue for both sides, though I feel it will be less for the Ukrainians with more social support, better treatment and gratitude than for the Russians will get. America lost a lot of combat vets to the torment of PTSD and the resulting horrific suicide and addiction rates, Russia will lose a lot too.


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *What If Russia Broke Up?*










Those areas have finno-ugric languages speaking finnic peoples. We invite them to join greater finland. Our country will huge.


----------



## printer (Sep 6, 2022)

*UN nuclear watchdog calls for security zone around Zaporizhzhia *
The International Atomic Energy Agency on Tuesday called for the creation of a nuclear safety and security protection zone around Ukraine's Zaporizhzhia nuclear plant, saying it is "still gravely concerned" about the situation at the facility.

A team of experts led by agency chief Rafael Mariano Grossi traveled to the plant last week, with the goal of assessing the situation on the ground and establishing a continued IAEA presence at the site.

Increased fighting near the nuclear power plant in the last month had sparked concerns about the risks of a nuclear accident, with Ukraine and Russia blaming one another for shelling around the facility.

In a report detailing its findings, released Tuesday, the IAEA called for "interim measures to prevent a nuclear accident arising from physical damage caused by military means," including a security zone around the plant.

The agency said it wants to start consultations with Ukraine — the operator of the plant — and Russia — its de facto occupier — about establishing such a security zone "immediately," as it will require agreement "by all relevant parties."

The report also recommended improving working conditions for some 9,000 Ukrainian staff currently operating the plant, noting that they are "under constant high stress and pressure, especially with the limited staff available."

"This is not sustainable and could lead to increased human error with implications for nuclear safety," the agency warned.








UN nuclear watchdog calls for security zone around Zaporizhzhia


IAEA also recommends better staff conditions to avoid ‘human error.’




www.politico.eu


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2022)

An indicator that their Special Military Operation is not going well. An “existential threat” is no longer a necessary condition. 









Russian official issues stark nuclear warning to US: "Chess game" of death


Former Russian President Dmitry Medvedev on Saturday accused the West of wanting to "eliminate Russia from the political field."



www.newsweek.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> An indicator that their Special Military Operation is not going well. An “existential threat” is no longer a necessary condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they can rattle their sabers until the fucking sheaths wear out...we've all heard their shit, and we're not fucking impressed.
they launch one nuke, even a tactical battlefield unit, and all bets are off, if NATO doesn't intervene, then America should. the entire world is fucking sick of russia and their shit, but they don't have the fucking balls to do anything about it...do we?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they can rattle their sabers until the fucking sheaths wear out...we've all heard their shit, and we're not fucking impressed.
> they launch one nuke, even a tactical battlefield unit, and all bets are off, if NATO doesn't intervene, then America should. the entire world is fucking sick of russia and their shit, but they don't have the fucking balls to do anything about it...do we?


It still does not alter the fact that a single US nuclear submarine can reduce Russia's population by 90% in an instant, America has several and so does the UK and France, plus other land and air based systems. Moscow would be glass and vapor and it would like fucking strobe lights as the hits kept coming from multiple systems and countries. Putin knows this and so do all their top dogs.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2022)

no loses since the 24th of feb huh.....ol pooty you lie'in bastard









Russia has had no losses since 24 February – Putin


IRYNA BALACHUK — WEDNESDAY, 7 SEPTEMBER 2022, 10:43




www.pravda.com.ua





as of



and your prolly double that now......maybe even more..


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they can rattle their sabers until the fucking sheaths wear out...we've all heard their shit, and we're not fucking impressed.
> they launch one nuke, even a tactical battlefield unit, and all bets are off, if NATO doesn't intervene, then America should. the entire world is fucking sick of russia and their shit, but they don't have the fucking balls to do anything about it...do we?


I do not share your black/white assessment. We are becoming progressively more involved. Our giving the Ukrainians “as much as needed” is working to grind down Russian capability. 
As Russia grows weaker by their own mismanagement, a nuclear use becomes less “legitimate” in international regard.

Metaphorically, we’re playing a gamefish, not dropping a deer with a rifle. In the meantime, we watch in fascination as “the lesser power” keeps scoring hits on Goliath.

At this point, any nuclear use by Russia, including harming the Zaporizh’zhia nuke plant, would give us the opportunity for a quite direct NATO response. Something tells me that every single one of their missile boats currently has a silent NATO companion. We plausibly have a gun to their heads, and this is almost certainly the bluster of a cornered bully trying to bluff his way out of a bind.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> this is almost certainly the bluster of a cornered bully trying to bluff his way out of a bind.


it is...that is when you step up, and knock the fucker down, three or four times, if that's what it takes to keep him on the floor, then you make it plain to him that this shit don't fly, do it again and you'll end up on the floor again...or in a box. 
he's not a game fish, leaping in the spray, he's a big, nasty, bottom feeding shit fish, that you destroy as soon as you get it to the surface, so it can't reproduce.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2022)

the latest disinformation efforts by the trolls


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567120051395772416


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it is...that is when you step up, and knock the fucker down, three or four times, if that's what it takes to keep him on the floor, then you make it plain to him that this shit don't fly, do it again and you'll end up on the floor again...or in a box.
> he's not a game fish, leaping in the spray, he's a big, nasty, bottom feeding shit fish, that you destroy as soon as you get it to the surface, so it can't reproduce.


Dueling metaphors aside, our deliberate response there is reassuring to our NATO allies. While I am by no means an expert on military policy, we are showing the world that we are no longer a chaotic foreign-policy liability. Russia has that honor now, and I do not doubt that when the alliance decides jointly to get more real, I’m convinced we will do our bit. It’s a relief having grownups running the Department of State once again. 

In the meantime, we try to nullify Russia’s gas-export pouting fit, and keep central Europe from freezing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> the latest disinformation efforts by the trolls
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567120051395772416


If the feds gave them money (they do in the form of massive equalization payments) the racist governor and legislature would only waste it on the unborn protection service, or some other bullshit, the last thing it would be used for is helping urban black people in them thar big cities like Jackson with a black mayor! I dunno if the feds can give money directly to municipalities, they are under state control and you know how they feel about states rights. That hasn't changed in over 140 years and the basic cause is the same, states rights before human or constitutional rights, it's all mealy mouthed bullshit and cover for their true motives.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If the feds gave them money (they do in the form of massive equalization payments) the racist governor and legislature would only waste it on the unborn protection service, or some other bullshit, the last thing it would be used for is helping urban black people in them thar big cities like Jackson with a black mayor! I dunno if the feds can give money directly to municipalities, they are under state control and you know how they feel about states rights. That hasn't changed in over 140 years and the basic cause is the same, states rights before human or constitutional rights, it's all mealy mouthed bullshit and cover for their true motives.


it is, especially when Biden signed the the infrastructure bill of 4.5 billion, specifically 500million for water improvements........this will be coming back as the Russians are on track like in 2016.......and 2020...and this will prolly get worse when 2024 comes around too.....so beware


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Dueling metaphors aside, our deliberate response there is reassuring to our NATO allies. While I am by no means an expert on military policy, we are showing the world that we are no longer a chaotic foreign-policy liability. Russia has that honor now, and I do not doubt that when the alliance decides jointly to get more real, I’m convinced we will do our bit. It’s a relief having grownups running the Department of State once again.
> 
> In the meantime, we try to nullify Russia’s gas-export pouting fit, and keep central Europe from freezing.


it's been my experience that people can change, but it takes a rather large incentive...a sincere desire to change is hardly ever the cause of change.
making a particular behavior rewarding will cause that behavior to be repeated...making another behavior result in a punishment will make that behavior less appealing in the future.
look at our own little problem, where a conman has gotten away with brazen grifting his entire life, and it only emboldened him to grift his way to treason...
putin has gotten away with being a bully his entire career, and it has only emboldened him. make his behavior painful, and he'll eventually quit doing it...make it VERY painful, and he'll stop doing it a lot sooner.
are the sanctions painful enough to have a result in the near future? i sure hope so, seems like the most action the Ukrainian's allies are willing to take.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's been my experience that people can change, but it takes a rather large incentive...a sincere desire to change is hardly ever the cause of change.
> making a particular behavior rewarding will cause that behavior to be repeated...making another behavior result in a punishment will make that behavior less appealing in the future.
> look at our own little problem, where a conman has gotten away with brazen grifting his entire life, and it only emboldened him to grift his way to treason...
> putin has gotten away with being a bully his entire career, and it has only emboldened him. make his behavior painful, and he'll eventually quit doing it...make it VERY painful, and he'll stop doing it a lot sooner.
> are the sanctions painful enough to have a result in the near future? i sure hope so, seems like the most action the Ukrainian's allies are willing to take.


It’s ok to be impatient, frustrated even. 

It’s not ok to allow the sentiment to influence policy. It signals lack of resolve.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it is, especially when Biden signed the the infrastructure bill of 4.5 billion, specifically 500million for water improvements........this will be coming back as the Russians are on track like in 2016.......and 2020...and this will prolly get worse when 2024 comes around too.....so beware


The Russians might try, but everybody including lot's of allies are ready for them and Ukraine showed they can be blunted, they will be involved too, but in fucking over the Russians, not fucking with the election. They speak the lingo are working shoulder to shoulder with the CIA and it is a great way to get at the fuckers by using the Ukrainians who are plenty motivated and smart too. The national security community ain't on the republican fascists side, not since Trump, they are like the commies used to be to these people now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

What was covered above 2/5


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2022)

yeah gotta love it.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

If the Ukrainians make it to or get in range of the rail lines from Russia that run through the north east of Ukraine the Russians are fucked in the east and apparently their best troops are trapped in Kherson oblast on the wrong side of the river too. The Ukrainians are going all out, this is the decisive moment, trapping lot's of BTGs or at least their equipment in Kherson would free up even more forces for the east with the Russian logistics there crippled and manned by shitty replacement troops with little training. Forces south of Kherson will have to be redeployed to the east and they had better hope the Ukrainians don't find a way to threaten the entrance to Crimea. If they took Mariupol in the east, it would threaten the Kerch bridge and the Russians holding the nuclear power plant. It might come down to, you blow up my bridge and I'll blow up your nuclear power plant. If that's the case, then all Russian prisoners will do the clean up and if they succeed in the south that could be many thousands more.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567595152704692224


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567607395701989377


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567547576605343747


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567538507060547586


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2022)

putin doesn't limit himself to harming people...
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/runaway-chimpanzee-kharkiv-zoo-escape-ukraine-raincoat-rcna46595


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567607395701989377


Zelensky is going to go places after this. if he survives.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567538507060547586


not one of those weapons should reach russia...a lot of shit can happen in transport...just sayin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

Maybe taking out some rail bridge in the middle of Siberia wouldn't be a bad idea for some Ukrainian clandestine team, perhaps with some local help from those already fighting against Putin in Ukraine? They just need money for bribes and some talent to destroy several vital rail links from the east.









EXPLAINER: What help are North Korean weapons to Russia?


SEOUL, South Korea (AP) — North Korea is apparently moving to sell millions of rockets and artillery shells — many of them likely from its old stock — to its Cold War ally Russia.




apnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Zelensky is going to go places after this. if he survives.


He will probably get a Nobel peace prize and have every honor Europe has to offer hung round his neck. A surprise fall thank you visit and little vacation could be in the picture after a victory, with Joe arm in arm with him before a joint session of congress, maybe even give him a medal or something. It would help Joe and the democrats in the election too...


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 7, 2022)

From one of my go-to sources: welcome to Thursday in Ukraine
(The top article is oldest; second is FIFTEEN minutes old as I post this (sorry, my bad math))









Ukraine update: A huge day as Ukraine advances in every area


On Tuesday, Ukraine advanced on every front. There were Ukrainian counteroffensives in Kherson, Zaporizhzhia, Donetsk, and in two different areas of Kharkiv oblast. The number of towns that were either thrown into dispute or fully liberated by Ukraine...




www.dailykos.com













Ukraine update: Ukraine races toward Kupiansk—Russia's logistical hub


Things are moving quickly in Ukraine, so you guys get a bonus update. Even better, it’s all great news! My Sunday update covered the first big moves of Ukraine’s multi-front counteroffensive, which I saw as the long-awaited culmination of Russia’s war...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> From one of my go-to sources: welcome to Thursday in Ukraine
> (The top article is oldest; second is 45 minutes old as I post this)
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering if their thrust in the east was driving towards Kupiansk, the whole Russian front in the east is threatened by this move and they have their best troops trapped in Kherson and shitty troops left in the east. Ukraine was making a lot of noises about Kherson and drawing Russians into the trap and they will have the Russians running from one end of the country to the other going the long way around while they have short internal lines of communication. They have excellent generalship and lots of expert advice and intelligence from allies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

War is Hell


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567650259483910145


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was wondering if their thrust in the east was driving towards Kupiansk, the whole Russian front in the east is threatened by this move and they have their best troops trapped in Kherson and shitty troops left in the east. Ukraine was making a lot of noises about Kherson and drawing Russians into the trap and they will have the Russians running from one end of the country to the other going the long way around while they have short internal lines of communication. They have excellent generalship and lots of expert advice and intelligence from allies.


And let it be said: Zelenskyy is there to win. After what seems like a lifetime of the Ogre in Expensive Suits, Zelenskyy provides a refreshing example of what conservative Americans used to respect and admire and LOOK FOR in a president. IMO, the president of Ukraine IS a REAL American in the very best sense of the term. He just didn’t come (from) here to do it.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> War is Hell
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567650259483910145


Good question re: what hit them. I heard three shots - not explosions. I saw a lot of troops down, out, and trying to help, but three shots only - and not that loud - not like artillery, either outgoing or incoming. Tank gun, was my first thought but again, no explosion.

Then I remember reading / viewing a report on the first confirmed target of a HIMARS.

NO blast or major impact damage anywhere…but EVERYTHING was full of holes: windows, doors, walls, cars, people. The ammo was described as metal balls maybe an inch across, special alloys, different sizes of kinetic projectiles, carried in a sheath that ’fires’ them adding increased propulsion on top of inertia. The courtyard that was the ‘zone of impact’ was blown to shit in a very convincing non-Hollywood way.

From only the three reports, even with the video, it’s impossible to get a sense of which way the attack came came, much less what happened next, but with no visible damage to ANYTHING but the downed soldiers, I’m thinking some shotgun style multi-projectile weapon, 20-50m spread, perhaps delivered from above a la HIMARS. From the general lay of things, three like that laid down on the Russian end of the bridge & there’d be few able-bodied soldiers to hold the bridge. In fact, I read the other day about Ukraine capturing that pontoon bridge, but apparently missed the details of how it happened.


----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Good question re: what hit them. I heard three shots - not explosions. I saw a lot of troops down, out, and trying to help, but three shots only - and not that loud - not like artillery, either outgoing or incoming. Tank gun, was my first thought but again, no explosion.
> 
> Then I remember reading / viewing a report on the first confirmed target of a HIMARS.
> 
> ...


German Vulcano GLR


----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 8, 2022)

After years of enjoying the privilege of working with both Americans and Ukrainians I'd have to say here that Zelenskyy is showing considerably more Ukrainian traits than US ones. No offense at all meant to my American cousins, but there's a grit behind Ukrainians that I just don't see from many other Nations. This is likely from their country being under true threat since 1991. 

I remember even back in the early 2000s when I'd returned to college after my time in the military and there were a few Ukrainians in some of my classes. If you ever wanted a fight (that you would lose lol ) just call one of them Russian. 

Good times though, good lads.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Good question re: what hit them. I heard three shots - not explosions. I saw a lot of troops down, out, and trying to help, but three shots only - and not that loud - not like artillery, either outgoing or incoming. Tank gun, was my first thought but again, no explosion.
> 
> Then I remember reading / viewing a report on the first confirmed target of a HIMARS.
> 
> ...


Proximity fused artillery will do that, bursting above the target to kill personnel. They might not want to damage the ferry, just wait for more troops to use it and kill them instead, drones make it possible.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2022)

*Geolocation of Russia's Failed Dnipro River Crossing*
13,940 views Sep 8, 2022 Russian vehicles attempting to cross the Dnipro River on a pontoon were hit hard by artillery. Here is the geolocation and maps.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2022)

I figured Belarus would be the next domino to fall and where the remnants of Vlad's army will be finished off. Once Ukraine destroys the bulk of the Russian army and pins them in the south behind the Dnieper, or even traps them in Crimea and drives them back in the east, other trouble for Vlad could start up. Belarus is ripe for revolution or a coup, but is in effect occupied, mostly by internal Russian security forces. Perhaps some of those internal security forces might have to be redeployed deep inside Russia to protect vital rail bridges in the middle of nowhere from being blown up? Belarusian railway workers were already sabotaging Russian rail transport, so rail lines from Russia would be the first targets in the event of trouble.

Apparently there are a lot of Belarussian men fighting for Ukraine and gaining useful experience, they seem very well equipped and I figure Poland is backing them. Once they declare a new government in Minsk, Poland and Ukraine will immediately recognize it and will have military support and arms ready to go. Russian internal security forces are no match for soldiers or those armed with modern weapons, they arrest people and put down riots, they don't fight pitched battles.






*Belarusian Women Train As Soldiers In Poland, Amid Plan To 'Liberate' Their Country*
18,743 views Sep 8, 2022 Around a dozen Belarusian women have started military training in Poland, organized by former members of the Belarusian security forces who oppose authoritarian ruler Alyaksandr Lukashenka and now aim to liberate their country. Three women spoke to RFE/RL during training about their motives.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figured Belarus would be the next domino to fall and where the remnants of Vlad's army will be finished off. Once Ukraine destroys the bulk of the Russian army and pins them in the south behind the Dnieper, or even traps them in Crimea and drives them back in the east, other trouble for Vlad could start up. Belarus is ripe for revolution or a coup, but is in effect occupied, mostly by internal Russian security forces. Perhaps some of those internal security forces might have to be redeployed deep inside Russia to protect vital rail bridges in the middle of nowhere from being blown up? Belarusian railway workers were already sabotaging Russian rail transport, so rail lines from Russia would be the first targets in the event of trouble.
> 
> Apparently there are a lot of Belarussian men fighting for Ukraine and gaining useful experience, they seem very well equipped and I figure Poland is backing them. Once they declare a new government in Minsk, Poland and Ukraine will immediately recognize it and will have military support and arms ready to go. Russian internal security forces are no match for soldiers or those armed with modern weapons, they arrest people and put down riots, they don't fight pitched battles.
> 
> ...


Nah. Moldova probably. And if Trump were still in power, Latvia, Lithuania and Estonia. NATO would not have outlasted Trump's 5th year.

A totally subservient, but notionally free, Belarus would give the illusion that Russia isn't gobbling up former republics to the righties and the misguided lefties that believe Tusli Gabbard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nah. Moldova probably. And if Trump were still in power, Latvia, Lithuania and Estonia. NATO would not have outlasted Trump's 5th year.
> 
> A totally subservient, but notionally free, Belarus would give the illusion that Russia isn't gobbling up former republics to the righties and the misguided lefties that believe Tusli Gabbard.


Looks like the original plan didn't work out and plan B sucked big time! Vlad stuck his neck out and Joe is gonna strangle him slowly while bleeding him white. This war opened up a whole new world of geopolitical possibilities, including the eventual dissolution of the Russian federation and Vlad's demise. America hasn't had such a good bet in a very long time, no nation building required here, just more guns and ammo please. Every irreplaceable Russian tank and piece of equipment the Ukrainians destroy is one less we need to worry about, it's an investment, not an expense.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 8, 2022)

ANC said:


> German Vulcano GLR


i don't think so, vulcano is artillery, very effective but very messy, that damage wasn't right for artillery.


----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think so, vulcano is artillery, very effective but very messy, that damage wasn't right for artillery.


All the HIMARS hits I have seen so far left a circle of destruction.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 8, 2022)

Morning analysis of last night’s events, w/ a refresher on how to sift thru conflicting info:









Ukraine update: Balakliya and Shevchenkove liberated on the incredible drive to Kupyansk


On Thursday, Secretary of State Anthony Blinken arrived in Kyiv for an unannounced visit with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy. Blinken is reportedly there to share more good news, in the form of a new $2 billion package of assistance that...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Morning analysis of last night’s events, w/ a refresher on how to sift thru conflicting info:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good reporting on the current situation, Vlad should be freaking out, they are chopping the Russians up on several fronts, isolating them and will either capture or destroy their major logistics hub for the east. If they mop up the Russians on the wrong side of the Dnieper near Kherson, they can put in territorials and move their other forces on to the east. With the Russians driven back in the east with large forces there cut off from supplies from the north, they are screwed! After that the Ukrainians can head south for Mariupol, cutting the Russians in half in the south, threatening the Kerch bridge and the Russians at nuclear that power station.

They made a strategic breakthrough and it appears the Russian army is collapsing in places and could be cut off and rolled up quickly over vast thinly held hostile territory. The Ukrainians have vast territorial or militia forces who can hold liberated territory from weakened Russians, while the regular army does the advancing and maneuvering.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2022)

Looks like UA got some new toys that were hidden........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567806676933251088
could be.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2022)

yeah always a bright idea...."let move the planes out so they don't get hit"....."ok"......few weeks later "lets move the planes back quietly" , "ok"

UA yeah yeah.....we see you


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567864598757269504


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2022)

meanwhile.....looks like something or someone is messing around with electricity in Bologord...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567656325697478656


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 8, 2022)

At this point, Kupyansk seems destined to fall to the UA, which will bring the breakaway provinces to their knees, and leave Belgorod overstocked with war matériel and unable to duck: the entire eastern occupation could literally fail within days.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> At this point, Kupyansk seems destined to fall to the UA, which will bring the breakaway provinces to their knees, and leave Belgorod overstocked with war matériel and unable to duck: the entire eastern occupation could literally fail within days.


if they do, they'll cut Izyum off from reinforcements and the rail lines there


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567916735054991360


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2022)

Ukraine’s major counteroffensive in beginning stages, Russia has failed second campaign attempt: Gen. Milley


Chairman of the Joint Chief of Staff Gen. Mark Milley said Ukraine has begun a major counteroffensive against Russia as Moscow has failed in its second strategic loss.




www.foxnews.com





*Ukraine’s major counteroffensive in beginning stages, Russia has failed second campaign attempt: Gen. Milley*
*Milley says Russia has failed in its second attempt to assert dominance over Ukraine*

Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Gen. Mark Milley confirmed Thursday that Ukraine has officially launched a major counteroffensive on its 1,500-mile-long front lines in a move to repel Russian forces from its borders. 

"At the beginning of this month, on or about the first of September, Ukraine launched an offensive in order to seize operational and strategic initiative. That offensive is ongoing," Milley told reporters from Ramstein Air Base, Germany. "That offensive is in its early stages."

Milley said it was too early to provide an assessment of how Ukraine is progressing, though reporting this week has suggested that Ukrainian forces made some operational advances in the Kharkiv region in the north as well as the Kherson region in the south. 

"Ukrainians have demonstrated superior tactical proficiency and they've demonstrated a superior will to fight," he added.

The general said Ukrainian forces are effectively using arms supplied by the U.S. and allied nations to counter Russian advances – in some cases pushing into Russia's front lines, according to reports Thursday. 

Milley, who stood next to Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin following a meeting with leaders from the Ukraine Defense Contact Group, said the U.S. and allied nations renewed their pledge to support Ukraine in its fight to "live free of Russian occupation and live free of Russian violence."

Austin said Ukraine will continue to need assistance in air and coastal defenses along with other critical capabilities. 

"The United States has stepped up to meet those needs," he said, referring to another $675 million arms package approved for Ukraine Thursday. 

The package will include howitzers, artillery munitions, Humvees, armored ambulances and anti-tank systems.


*BLINKEN MAKES SURPRISE VISIT TO KYIV TO ANNOUNCE $2B MILITARY AID FOR UKRAINE, EUROPE*

"So far, the Russian strategic objectives have been defeated," Milley said. 

The chairman detailed how Russia launched a second offensive in April after it failed to take Kyiv, overthrow the Ukrainian government or push westward across the country. 

Milley also claimed that Russia has failed in its second objective as it has yet to take the Donbas or establish dominance over the Dnieper River – only crossing it in the southern Kherson region, where Ukrainian forces have destroyed at least two bridges Russian forces relied on for supplies. 

"Their operational gains, in addition to their strategic gains, have been defeated by a very successful defense conducted by Ukraine," Milley said.

The general reiterated the U.S.’s long-term commitment to Ukraine but warned "the war is not over." 

"Russia's a big country. They have very serious ambitions with respect to Ukraine," Milley added. "So sustainment of Ukraine to continue their fight for their survival will be necessary."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2022)

*US GENERAL: WE MUST BE PREPARED FOR THE ‘END OF RUSSIAN FEDERATION' || 2022*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2022)

*Russia will pay "a heavy price" for war in Ukraine, CIA director says*
From CNN's Katie Bo Lillis






William Burns, nominee for Central Intelligence Agency director, testifies during his Senate Select Intelligence Committee confirmation hearing, on February 24, 2021, on Capitol Hill in Washington. (Tom Williams/AP)

Russia “is going to pay a very heavy price” for a long time because of its war in Ukraine, CIA Director Bill Burns said on Thursday.

“I think if you take a step back now, it's hard to see the record of the war — Putin's record — as anything other than a failure so far,” Burns said at a cybersecurity conference in Washington, DC. “Not only has the weakness of the Russian military have been exposed, but there's going to be long term damage done to the Russian economy and to generations of Russians as a result of this.”

“Russia is going to pay a very heavy price, I think over a long period of time,” he said. 

Burns’ remarks come as Ukraine has begun to mount what the CIA director described as a counteroffensive in the south and in Kharkiv — although some US officials have been reluctant to name the Ukrainian operation as a true “counteroffensive” just yet and its chances of reclaiming territory remain unclear.

“In the northeastern part of Ukraine, I would not underestimate the capacity or the courage of the Ukrainians right now, as well,” Burns added.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *US GENERAL: WE MUST BE PREPARED FOR THE ‘END OF RUSSIAN FEDERATION' || 2022*


if that was the worst of our problems, i'd be sleeping a lot better


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2022)

Looks like the Russians have been worn down and demoralized enough to get a good screwing, in the northeast and around Kherson. Smart generalship is chopping the Russian forces into pockets and heading for their logistical hub in the east that should collapse the whole eastern front. If they trap and defeat the forces on the wrong side of the river near Kherson, the Russians will be in serious trouble. There are months left in fighting season before winter sets in and the Ukrainians will be better prepared for winter fighting than the Russians. Fall rains and mud could stop heavy armor and keep things on the roads until it freezes the ground hard enough.

Uncle Sam just showed up with their performance bonus!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*US Secretary of State Blinken says Ukrainian counteroffensive is "proving effective" as he departs Kyiv*
From CNN's Jennifer Hansler






US Secretary of State Antony Blinken meets with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky in Kyiv on September 8. (Genya Savilov/Pool/AFP/Getty Images)

US Secretary of State Antony Blinken has departed Kyiv after his unannounced visit on Thursday, where he said the ongoing counteroffensive was “proving effective.”

The top US diplomat also said “it would be hard to imagine” that Russia’s so-called filtration operations, which have forcibly deported hundreds of thousands of Ukrainians, would be possible without the direction of Russian President Vladimir Putin.

During a meeting with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky, Blinken credited the success of the counteroffensive to the “incredible bravery, resilience of Ukrainians,” and said the US was “so pleased to have been able to support your efforts.”


> “Fundamentally, what this comes down, I think the reason for this success is this is your homeland, not Russia’s. And it’s as basic as that,” the top US diplomat said while seated across from Zelensky.


Speaking to the press before departing the city by train, Blinken said he got “a comprehensive update on the on the counter offensive.

“Again, it's very early, but we're seeing clear and real progress on the ground, particularly in the area around Kherson, but also some interesting developments in the Donbass, in the east, but again, early days,” he said.
Blinken said he spent about two hours with Zelensky and his team, and called it “a very productive and in many ways meaningful day.” 

In addition to meeting with Zelensky and Foreign Minister Dmytro Kuleba, he visited US Embassy, toured a children’s hospital and went Irpin, where he saw first-hand the devastation wrought from the Russian occupation of the suburb of Kyiv.

The top US diplomat told the press he “was able to bear witness to horrific attacks on houses, on buildings, clearly belonging to civilians, where the shelling, the missiles, the bullets, it's all there. And at best, it's indiscriminate. At worst, it's intentional. And I was able to talk to people doing remarkable work in compiling evidence of war crimes and atrocities and also those responsible for the city who are working to rebuild it,” he said.

Ukrainian forces regained control of Irpin in late March, but the city was left in ruins. Damage was still visible as the top US diplomat toured a part of the city, guided by Deputy Mayor Dmytro Nehresha, according to press accompanying Blinken.

Blinken was told that 95% of the city was evacuated at one point, but a vast majority – about 78% — have returned, and it is receiving internally displaced people from Kherson.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if that was the worst of our problems, i'd be sleeping a lot better


It costs little to contingency plan, they were caught short the last time Russia dissolved and had to scramble to get the nukes secure. Make no mistake Russia's troubles have just begun with neighbors it once dominated and ethnic groups inside the federation, along with how it's politically organized now. As I've mentioned all the ingredients are there for trouble in Belarus once Vlad's army is nearly destroyed. Then there's Georgia and other places around the Caspian sea that have oil to sell. The CIA must have shit themselves with joy over this war and started drooling when the Ukrainians started winning. Some want payback for Trump, they blame Vlad and want to dance on his corpse.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It costs little to contingency plan, they were caught short the last time Russia dissolved and had to scramble to get the nukes secure. Make no mistake Russia's troubles have just begun with neighbors it once dominated and ethnic groups inside the federation, along with how it's politically organized now. As I've mentioned all the ingredients are there for trouble in Belarus once Vlad's army is nearly destroyed. Then there's Georgia and other places around the Caspian sea that have oil to sell. The CIA must have shit themselves with joy over this war and started drooling when the Ukrainians started winning. Some want payback for Trump, they blame Vlad and want to dance on his corpse.


their "federation" seems to be made up of people who don't want to be federated...who don't enjoy being marginalized and ignored, who don't want to be "integrated" into russia. they were happy without them, oppressed under them, used as cannon fodder in a war they don't support.
it's a wonder it has survived this long without serious internal revolts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2022)

Denis seems happy! The entire society is at war, so this is a huge moral booster for the country and army, high moral is a big battlefield advantage, so is momentum, surprise and speed of advance. How could the Russian army react with dead generals and Putin going through the rest of them like shit through a goose. The troops are poorly or not trained, the equipment is obsolete, the artillery worn out, they are low on rockets, air support is non existent and their main logistical hub in the east is overrun and large Russian forces in Donbas are cut off from resupply.






*Update from Ukraine | We Took it ! Ruzzians are running in Panic | Military map analysis*


----------



## printer (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Sep 8, 2022)

Tonight’s analysis update:









Ukraine Update: Taking stock of Ukraine's advances ... and Russia's losses


Remember when we’d sit here and talk, months on end, about Ukraine “shaping the battlefield” and dream of future counterattacks? We never lacked topics to discuss, but there was breathing room to explore topics in great depth. But I like this better!...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Looks like UA got some new toys that were hidden........
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567806676933251088
> could be.....


Each one of these drones could be armed with a warhead and directed at a single target or multiple targets simultaneously...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Tonight’s analysis update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From earlier in the conflict, an image I think of as iconic. 
One might even be moved to observe that this little adventure is costing the Russians Deerely.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Each one of these drones could be armed with a warhead and directed at a single target or multiple targets simultaneously...


Vlad would have a thousand bee stings at once, using facial recognition and 100 grams of plastic explosive each. If they all went off at once, it would be like one big one and there wouldn't be much left, except vapor and perhaps a pair of shoes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Each one of these drones could be armed with a warhead and directed at a single target or multiple targets simultaneously...


New battery tech being developed for EVs could see the endurance of these drones increase by 3 to 5 times in coming years, the US military might be ahead of the rest though. A truck with a tube could launch them like switch blades, only it would pump them out of the tube preprogramed at 200 DPM (Drones per minute) like a machine gun. New battery technology could see them have the same range, as long range artillery. They would fly circuitously and independently at tree top level, or even in among the trees, to the GPS located target.


----------



## printer (Sep 9, 2022)

*A Russian soldier speaks out: ‘The people are afraid’ *
Finally, a courageous Russian soldier tells all about the war against Ukraine. Pavel Filatyev is a 33-year-old paratrooper who wrote an explosive memoir, “Zov” (Call), that appeared in early August. Filatyev exposes the war as an act of Russian aggression, shows that most Russian soldiers are hungry, dirty and demoralized, and savagely criticizes the Russian generals and officers. His exposé rings true, if only because it is identical to the one proffered by Ukrainian and Western policymakers, journalists, analysts and generals.

Filatyev starts by describing the first “two months of filth, hunger, sweat, and the feeling of being next to death. It’s too bad that they don’t allow reporters to us in the frontlines, since the entire country could then admire the hairy paratroopers, dirty, filthy, thin; it was unclear who they were angrier at — the stubborn Ukrainians who don’t want to de-Nazify or their own incompetent commanders incapable of providing supplies even during combat. Half of my boys dressed and wore Ukrainian uniforms because they were of better quality and comfort, while ours were worn out since our great country was unable to dress, equip, and feed its own army.” He continues in this vein throughout the entire text, sparing no criticism of Russian military institutions. Unsurprisingly, morale is low: “An atmosphere of apathy rules over the contract soldiers, 90 percent of whom discuss ways to end their contracts as soon as possible.”

Filatyev dismisses the regime’s justifications for the war. It can’t be Ukraine’s NATO aspirations, because Russia wages no war with its other NATO neighbors. It can’t be that Ukraine would have attacked if Russia hadn’t, he says, since “how could a country that has difficulty defending itself … attack us?” It can’t be that the Ukrainians are Nazis who oppress Russians, as he hasn’t heard of a single instance of Russians being persecuted for their language or culture in Ukraine. Nor, finally, can it be that the self-styled republics in Donetsk and Luhansk needed Russian protection from supposed Ukrainian Nazis hell-bent on destroying therm.

“Don’t we have enough territory?” Filtayev asks rhetorically.

Filatyev ends his memoir on a less than hopeful note:

“I fought in Ukraine, and if I don’t have the right to say, ‘no to war,’ then who has the right to start it? I cannot return our army home, but I can relate my experience and my thoughts about participating in this war and call on my co-citizens to concern themselves with their own country, which has so many of its own problems. … The people are afraid and do not want to state their position and influence policy. It’s a vicious circle. We are all guilty, but it’s necessary to reach some conclusions and begin to correct our fall.” 

Filatyev then assumes an almost pathetic tone: “Where is the breadth of the Russian soul? Where are our nobility and spirituality? I cannot believe that we have again become enslaved serfs. After all, our ancestors shed so much of their own blood for freedom. Perhaps nothing will change things, but I will not participate in this madness.”

In an interview with a Russian opposition website, Filatyev emphasizes the lies on which Vladimir Putin’s war is based. “I don’t see in the trenches the children of Skabeyeva, Solovyov, Kiselev, Rogozin, Lavrov, and Medvedev” — the first three being Russian propagandists, the latter three being top policymakers — “even as I continually hear their calls to kill.” Fortunately, the soldiers appear to understand the mendacity and hypocrisy of the regime and its spokespersons, he says. “The Russian army does not want to fight. Not because it’s afraid, but because it understands that the government has dragged it into a fatal war. It’s a problematic war, in which there is no truth. Most Russian soldiers don’t feel that truth is on their side.”

Filatyev then turns apocalyptic: “For many it will be hard to recognize the truth and the fact that we liberated no one, but simply destroyed cities and killed many people. But when they do realize this, then there’ll be a collapse.”

Of the regime, of course.








A Russian soldier speaks out: ‘The people are afraid’


Finally, a courageous Russian soldier tells all about the war against Ukraine. Pavel Filatyev is a 33-year-old paratrooper who wrote an explosive memoir, “Zov” (Call), that appeared in early August…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## printer (Sep 9, 2022)

*Top Russian Commander of Invading Army Captured by Ukraine—Report*
Ukrainian media outlets and social media users have speculated that a top Russian commander has been captured as Kyiv's counteroffensive against Moscow's forces gathers pace.

Images and video shared on Twitter and Telegram purportedly show Lieutenant General Andrei Sychevoi among a group of Russian troops handcuffed on their knees with one social media user saying they were near Balakliya, in the Kharkiv region.

Many noted the similarity of one of the captured men to other images of Sychevoi.

Nexta TV tweeted a screen grab of the alleged general next to a previous image of Sychevoi in his regalia.

"It seems that the Armed Forces of Ukraine captured not the usual 'lieutenant colonel', but the commander of the 'West' grouping, Colonel General Andrey Sychevoi," it said.

The Lviv Journal tweeted a clip it said was of the Russian troops following their capture, with the message, "Time will tell if it's Gen. Andrei Sychevoi that appears in the video.

"What I find intriguing is that 6 Ukrainian soldiers surround him & look at him as if he is the big fish, & the way he looks away from the camera [he surrendered after all]", it added.

Military analyst Rob Lee tweeted "Russian Telegram channels are already [pointing] the finger at Lieutenant General Sychevoi who is the 'West' group commander responsible for this area."

On the uniform of the man believed to be Sychevoi are the two stars worn by Russian lieutenant generals. Two stars are also on display on the shoulders of his ceremonial uniform he is wearing in images shared of him on social media.

"Striking similarity, isn't it?" wrote Twitter user Nordic Arctic Fox Operative who also tweeted a combined image of the Russian captured with Sychevoi in his garb.








Top Russian commander of invading army captured by Ukraine—report


Social media users were among those who speculated Lieutenant General Andrei Sychevoi had been captured by Ukraine.




www.newsweek.com





Well it looks like the general dodged the bullet by being captured, or rather flying out of a window.


----------



## ANC (Sep 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> New battery tech being developed for EVs could see the endurance of these drones increase by 3 to 5 times in coming years, the US military might be ahead of the rest though. A truck with a tube could launch them like switch blades, only it would pump them out of the tube preprogramed at 200 DPM (Drones per minute) like a machine gun. New battery technology could see them have the same range, as long range artillery. They would fly circuitously and independently at tree top level, or even in among the trees, to the GPS located target.


I like the idea of flying smaller drones in on a missile or a large drone, to keep costs and complexity down on the small ones.

this is where I got the idea decades ago.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

ANC said:


> I like the idea of flying smaller drones in on a missile or a large drone, to keep costs and complexity down on the small ones.
> 
> this is where I got the idea decades ago.
> 
> View attachment 5195173


Try running from one of these with an explosive gift on the battlefield, cheap too. Nice tune and great flying.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 9, 2022)

OMG it looks like Ukraine is actually putting up a good fight and winning a little.

Been off-line a while.

So how is everyone?

Have y'all seen the GPS guided artillery shells we are sending Ukraine?


----------



## printer (Sep 9, 2022)

*People are evacuated in Kupyansky district due to attacks of the Armed Forces of Ukraine*
In the Kupyansky district, the evacuation of the population is being carried out due to attacks by the Ukrainian military. This was told by the head of the CAA of the Kupyansky district Maxim Gubin.

“The authorities of the Kupyansky district of the Kharkiv region are trying to evacuate the population as much as possible. The evacuation is going to the territory of the LPR and the Russian Federation, ”RIA Novosti reports his words.

It is noted that people will be evacuated for a short time - for 3-4 days, until the situation stabilizes. Citizens are located in temporary accommodation centers. He also added that not a single sabotage and terrorist group of Ukrainians was able to enter this territory, although attempts were made. The Russian military is holding Kupyansk.

Kupyansk is a city in the Kharkiv region, it was there that at the end of August some citizens received Russian passports. The head of the CAA of the Kupyansky district of the Kharkov region, Maxim Gubin, also became a citizen of Russia. The Armed Forces of Ukraine launched an offensive on this territory in early September. According to the Deputy Minister of Information of the DPR Daniil Bezsonov, the disguised intrusion group of the Armed Forces of Ukraine was discovered by intelligence on September 7 in the Serebryanka area, near the city of Seversky, Tsargrad writes . Russian troops control the situation in this territory.








В Купянском районе из-за атак ВСУ эвакуируют людей


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*The military of the Russian Federation are trying to dislodge the Armed Forces of Ukraine from the suburbs of Balakliya*
The military of the Russian Federation is trying to dislodge the Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU) from the suburbs of Balakleya in the Kharkiv region. This was announced by the head of the regional administration Vitaly Ganchev.

“The military is trying to drive Ukrainian forces out of the suburbs of Balakliya in the Kharkiv region. At the same time, Ukrainian militants have pulled up all the reserves in the region, they are suffering colossal thousands of losses and leaving people for slaughter, ”Ganchev said on the air of the Rossiya 24 TV channel.

He noted that the main task of the Ukrainian military is to show the West a picture with their raised flag and shoot a video of an imaginary victory. However, what happens then, they do not report, added the head of the administration of the Kharkiv region.
The Armed Forces of Ukraine launched an offensive in the Kharkiv region on September 8. They pulled troops to Balakleya, Izyum and Kupyansk. The population is being evacuated from the Kupyansky district, but attempts by the Ukrainian side to enter the area failed.




__





Loading…






ura-news.translate.goog





*The Russian military is concentrating troops on the Kharkov direction. Video*
The Russian military is moving armored vehicles and personnel to the Kharkov direction. This was reported in the Russian Defense Ministry.
“The Russian military is gathering troops in the Kharkiv direction,” say representatives of the department. The information is provided by RIA Novosti.

Earlier it became known that the Armed Forces of Ukraine are making attempts to attack the Kupyansky district of the Kharkiv region. Because of this, local authorities are evacuating people for 3-4 days until the situation stabilizes. Missiles of the Russian Aerospace Forces destroyed a repair plant in Kharkov and fuel warehouse near Dnepropetrovsk, writes Pravda.Ru.




__





Loading…






ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Sep 9, 2022)

*Voenkor revealed the details of the fighting in the Izyum direction*
The Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU) are trying to attack the positions of the Russian army south of the city of Izyum in the Kharkiv region. The details of the battles in this direction were revealed by the journalist Alexander Kots in his Telegram channel.

The military commissar published there the messages that he receives from the scene. On Wednesday, September 7, he was told that "mercenary infantry" fighting on the side of Ukraine, consisting of 20-30 people without equipment, went from Dmitrovka and Vernopolye. They tried to strike at the company, but the Russian servicemen successfully repulsed the attack and did not give up their positions.

“The strength of the mercenaries was growing, and 18-20-year-old guys voluntarily ran out on foot from neighboring positions (...) to meet them. These (...) people smashed all the attackers to pieces, and they retreated. Ours has one light 300 and it was burned on a fragment when it was lying, ”Kots wrote and explained that the mercenaries were recognized by foreign speech.

The next day, September 8, it became known that at about eight o'clock in the morning six enemy tanks, more than 10 armored personnel carriers (APCs) and other equipment, as well as about 150-200 infantrymen went to the fighters of the Armed Forces of Russia. “They were opposed by our people ... and then in different observation posts. Well, plus our artillery worked very well. In the most striking direction was Buba with (...) fighters. So they repulsed the mercenaries, but a tank came out at them and began to hammer, ”the journalist said.

According to him, four people died in this battle, and a volunteer from Vologda , Sergeant Buba, had his legs broken, although he continued to lead the battle to the end. The serviceman ordered the young subordinate to move away and said on the radio: "Goodbye men, thank you for serving with you." Then the Russian artillery hit the enemy. As one of the wounded later said, Buba blew himself up.








Военкор раскрыл подробности боев на Изюмском направлении


Вооруженные силы Украины (ВСУ) пытаются атаковать позиции российской армии к югу от города Изюм в Харьковской области. Подробности боев на этом направлении раскрыл журналист Александр Коц. В среду, 7 сентября, ему рассказали, что «со стороны Дмитровки и Вернополья пошла пехота наемников».




lenta-ru.translate.goog





*Armed Forces of Ukraine seriously damaged the bridge across the Oskol in Kupyansk*
As a result of the actions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU), the bridge over the Oskol River in Kupyansk was damaged . Journalist Yevgeny Poddubny reports this on his Telegram channel .

According to the military correspondent, the city is now under attack by artillery of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. “Formations of the neo-Nazi regime use Western MLRS, howitzers and self-propelled guns. The defense of Kupyansk continues. Reserves continue to come up, ”he said.

Earlier, correspondents of the Russian Spring publication published a message from the 93rd separate mechanized brigade Kholodny Yar, which refers to heavy losses of the Armed Forces of Ukraine near Kupyansk. “There is a kneading near Kupyansk, worse than Balakleysky. We are taking heavy losses. The enemy is transferring a bunch of reserves by airmobile, and the Wagnerites have already arrived in the city itself, ”the Ukrainian military said.








ВСУ серьезно повредили мост через Оскол в Купянске


В результате действий Вооруженных сил Украины был поврежден мост через реку Оскол в Купянске. По словам военкора Евгения Поддубного, город сейчас находится под ударами артиллерии ВСУ. «Формирования неонацистского режима используют западные РСЗО, гаубицы и САУ. Оборона Купянска продолжается», —...




lenta-ru.translate.goog





*It became known about the plans of the Armed Forces of Ukraine to attack Krasny Lyman*
The Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU) are preparing to attack Krasny Lyman. This became known to the WarGonzo Telegram channel.
“A serious accumulation of enemy manpower and equipment is observed in the area of Nikolaevka and from the side of Slavyansk - in the direction of Krasny Liman,” the message says.

The Ukrainian army, according to WarGonzo, is pulling tanks and infantry to the line of contact, and is also preparing to strike with American MLRS.
At the end of May, the Russian Ministry of Defense announced the liberation of Krasny Liman. The loss of control over the city was confirmed by the Armed Forces of Ukraine.
Earlier it became known that the Armed Forces of Ukraine launched an offensive in the Kharkiv region towards the cities of Balakliya , Izyum and Kupyansk








Стало известно о планах ВСУ атаковать Красный Лиман


Вооруженные силы Украины (ВСУ) готовятся атаковать Красный Лиман. Об этом сообщает Telegram-канал WarGonzo со ссылкой на собственные источники. Украинская армия, по данным WarGonzo, стягивает к линии соприкосновения танки и пехоту, а также готовится наносить удары американскими РСЗО.




lenta-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Sep 9, 2022)

*Ukraine Army’s Breakthrough in North Threatens Russian Grip*





__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com


----------



## printer (Sep 9, 2022)

*Russia transfers heavy flamethrower systems to the Kharkov direction* 
The Russian military is deploying heavy flamethrower systems TOS-1A Solntsepek to the Kharkov direction, RIA Novosti correspondent reports.
Intense battles are going on in this direction with the Ukrainian troops, who launched a counteroffensive on September 7.

TOS-1A are designed to destroy manpower, equipment and fortifications with the help of thermobaric munitions of 220 mm caliber, from which you cannot hide in dugouts. 

Earlier, the Ministry of Defense published footage of the transfer of troops and equipment, namely Uragan multiple launch rocket systems (MLRS), KamAZ army trucks, Msta artillery tractors, and infantry fighting vehicles.

Earlier on Friday, the head of the administration of the Kharkiv region , Vitaly Ganchev, said that Ukrainian militants had brought all their reserves into the region and were suffering enormous losses, literally leaving people to be slaughtered.

As the head of the Kupyansky district, Maxim Gubin, said, the situation is difficult, but the Russian army firmly holds its positions. At the same time, local authorities are evacuating the population to the territory of the Luhansk People's Republic and Russia until the situation is completely stabilized.

Gubin also said that Ukrainian sabotage and terrorist groups repeatedly tried to enter the territory of the region, but their attempts were stopped by the Russian military.

During a special operation to denazify and demilitarize Ukraine, the Armed Forces of Russia and the LPR took control of part of the Kharkiv region, where they created four district administrations with centers in Volchansk, Izyum, Kupyansk and the village of Kazachya Lopan. In the region, whose population, according to preliminary estimates of the new authorities, is 230,000 people, both rubles and hryvnias are used. Residents of these areas are paid one-time allowances, pensions, and public sector employees have begun to receive salaries.








Россия перебрасывает тяжелые огнеметные системы на Харьковское направление


Российские военные перебрасывают на Харьковское направление тяжелые огнеметные системы ТОС-1А "Солнцепек", передает корреспондент РИА Новости. РИА Новости, 09.09.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## ANC (Sep 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Try running from one of these with an explosive gift on the battlefield, cheap too. Nice tune and great flying.


They eat quite a few people crossing our borders illegally... Don't let the republicans hear about that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2022)

gotta love the Russian spin on things.......kinda gives me a giggle....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

Will the Russians be ready for the cold?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 9, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia transfers heavy flamethrower systems to the Kharkov direction*
> The Russian military is deploying heavy flamethrower systems TOS-1A Solntsepek to the Kharkov direction, RIA Novosti correspondent reports.
> Intense battles are going on in this direction with the Ukrainian troops, who launched a counteroffensive on September 7.
> 
> ...


sooo, the russians are going to give the Ukrainians some flame throwers, when the Ukrainians over run the russian's positions? that's great, i'm sure the Ukrainians will put them to good use.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 9, 2022)

they call multiple rocket launchers flamethrowers...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

*“Ukrainians Encircled Us In A Flick Of Time!” - Russian Soldier About Recent Counter-Attack*
97,030 views Sep 9, 2022 Very insightful interception! You’ll hear a phone call with a Russian soldier who experienced a Ukrainian counter-offensive attack near Kharkiv first-hand! Ukrainians did a good job there and I’m sure great news will keep coming


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia transfers heavy flamethrower systems to the Kharkov direction*
> The Russian military is deploying heavy flamethrower systems TOS-1A Solntsepek to the Kharkov direction, RIA Novosti correspondent reports.
> Intense battles are going on in this direction with the Ukrainian troops, who launched a counteroffensive on September 7.
> 
> ...


I await the photo of one such being towed by a tractor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

Like Napoleon at Waterloo Vlad is throwing in the imperial guard...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567822725636411395


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Will the Russians be ready for the cold?
> 
> View attachment 5195254


So weird that I still immediately thought "well yeah, they're Russian! If anyone can fight in the cold, it's them!" 

Then I remembered Feb 22.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568310952180826112


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568292434140082177


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2022)

ANC said:


> they call multiple rocket launchers flamethrowers...


you know we live in great times when flamethrower is a euphemism.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568310952180826112


guess they're not using that clip.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

Moral, give them the arms and the Russians are fucked, back good people who want to be free, not strongmen.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568331741190045697


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

The Russians south of the breakthrough are fucked, the green tents are supply hubs and the white lines are rail lines, they are cut to the north and will be cut at Lyman in the south trapping the Russians in a pocket. It's the same for large Russian forces on the wrong side of the river in the west. The Ukrainians defied conventional military wisdom and divided their forces, attacking on two fronts, after luring the Russians to the west to reinforce Kherson. Now if they can use reserves to pin the Russians in Kherson while they focus on the east where they will press their advantage, taking ground around Kherson was apparently costly. Follow the path of least resistance, press the advantage and exploit breakthroughs, the Russian C&C network is alive with panicked chatter and HIMARS and suicide drones are waiting on the SIGNET intelligence to kill the officers and destroy the HQs.

The Ukrainians could end up bagging half the Russian army in the east and south over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Sep 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567971444172406784


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2022)

How the tables have turned for the moment.....


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 9, 2022)

Today’s morning update:









Ukraine update: The battle for Kupyansk has begun


Three days ago, Shevchenkove was 30km from the front line. Yesterday, locals repainted the towns sign in the colors of the Ukrainian flag as members of the Ukrainian armed forces posed for a picture at the entrance to the town … which is now 30km...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2022)

that tank running away in that article was great.........think he took a wrong turn with that tree in the way


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 9, 2022)

printer said:


> *People are evacuated in Kupyansky district due to attacks of the Armed Forces of Ukraine*
> In the Kupyansky district, the evacuation of the population is being carried out due to attacks by the Ukrainian military. This was told by the head of the CAA of the Kupyansky district Maxim Gubin.
> 
> “The authorities of the Kupyansky district of the Kharkiv region are trying to evacuate the population as much as possible. The evacuation is going to the territory of the LPR and the Russian Federation, ”RIA Novosti reports his words.
> ...


Straight Kremlin bullshit, strictly for gullible consumption, when compared to field reports


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Straight Kremlin bullshit, strictly for gullible consumption, when compared to field reports


yep, you are absolutely correct...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2022)

still funny to phucking read though


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 9, 2022)

The effortless, deadpan effrontery gives it away every time.

(Also available with more bombast! For a more motivating breakfast gruel!)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> How the tables have turned for the moment.....


I think Vlad is in a full blown panic and is stripping other places bare, why would they need those elite Russian troops in Grozny, I thought Chechens were on their side and fighting in Ukraine. If Vlad had to keep all those elite forces there, things must not be so great and the people not so conquered. Their local strongman and Putin's buddy lost a lot of his loyal forces in Ukraine recently and there are Chechens in Ukraine fighting against the Russians.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> The effortless, deadpan effrontery gives it away every time.
> 
> (Also available with more bombast! For a more motivating breakfast gruel!)


you think that's funny watch the propaganda sit com they put out, then you really get the since of they're bullshit......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think Vlad is in a full blown panic and is stripping other places bare, why would they need those elite Russian troops in Grozny, I thought Chechens were on their side and fighting in Ukraine. If Vlad had to keep all those elite forces there, things must not be so great and the people not so conquered. Their local strongman and Putin's buddy lost a lot of his loyal forces in Ukraine recently and there are Chechens in Ukraine fighting against the Russians.


oh i would bet he's doing a full melt down right now.......


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 9, 2022)

The part that WASN’T enjoyable was the mention of civilians being evacuated…by which they mean kidnapped, imprisoned, starved, beaten - sold as slaves (under a euphemism), likely as not.

The bit about ‘all this blowing over in a day or two & returning to normal’ was the best laugh line


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh i would bet he's doing a full melt down right now.......


…trying to figure out who to stab next (windows break, knives don’t)


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> The part that WASN’T enjoyable was the mention of civilians being evacuated…by which they mean kidnapped, imprisoned, starved, beaten - sold as slaves (under a euphemism), likely as not.
> 
> The bit about ‘all this blowing over in a day or two & returning to normal’ was the best laugh line


they've done that to a lot of the population, they go to camps for "re-education" i honestly hate to say, and it's not enjoyable to say either......according to some reports i have seen and read, it's not just the older population too....it's the younger generation as well.....this the UN and other are saying that to the war crimes courts about it too......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2022)

even Steven getting into it too....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568344231046955008


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2022)

well someone is in trouble.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568318805696303111


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> The part that WASN’T enjoyable was the mention of civilians being evacuated…by which they mean kidnapped, imprisoned, starved, beaten - sold as slaves (under a euphemism), likely as not.
> 
> The bit about ‘all this blowing over in a day or two & returning to normal’ was the best laugh line


If the Ukrainians bag 30K Russians with this, they can negotiate! If they stripped the north for the east, I'd make a thrust toward Belgorod in Russia, a major supply and rail hub inside Russia. Make a quick thrust to get in range and lob a few thousand 155mm shells into the place until the Russians drive them back to the border, that will get the attention of any remaining Russian forces in Ukraine! It will also screw their logistics, rail and fuel for a lot of the Ukrainian operation, it ain't far from the northern border either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

No paywall on this








Maps: Tracking the Russian Invasion of Ukraine


Rapid Ukrainian advances in the northeast threatened to cut off a key Russian stronghold.



www.nytimes.com


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 9, 2022)

Evening update:









Ukraine update: Izyum, Kupyansk, Lyman all under attack as Ukraine doubles size of liberated area


Events are happening so quickly in the Ukrainian counteroffensive that it’s genuinely impossible to cover them all. This morning, the version of the map posted showed just under 1,000 square kilometers of territory liberated by Ukrainian forces in this...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2022)

i wonder why indeed........and it looks like RA is pulling out of some areas too.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568348413636542467


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No paywall on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I clicked it, yes paywall.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

No paywall








Ukraine Attacks Russia Along Northern Front, Swiftly Making Gains


Sweeping south from positions in the Kharkiv region in Ukraine’s northeast, Ukrainian forces have made their largest gains since routing Russia from Kyiv in April.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No paywall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one also. I’ve used up my free tries, and it blocks the text with a demand that I register.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568352164195737601
we're breaking through to give you some information we can't give you right now......wait wut??


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

I figure the Russians are good for about a trillion abroad that is in the process of being seized and there's a conference ongoing on how to spend and monitor it. Vlad is said to be worth 200 billion abroad, held by proxies, so he might pay for a lot of the damage personally, a world first.




cannabineer said:


> That one also. I’ve used up my free tries, and it blocks the text with a demand that I register.


A fellow mentioned turning off java to get around it and most others, I haven't tried it.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Sep 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That one also. I’ve used up my free tries, and it blocks the text with a demand that I register.


If you're using Chrome, disable javascript
Select the little lock icon left of the url, then site-settings, then u can disable javascript for that specific site.


----------



## printer (Sep 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sooo, the russians are going to give the Ukrainians some flame throwers, when the Ukrainians over run the russian's positions? that's great, i'm sure the Ukrainians will put them to good use.





cannabineer said:


> you know we live in great times when flamethrower is a euphemism.


The flame thrower are missiles with thermobaric warheads.



Bagginski said:


> The part that WASN’T enjoyable was the mention of civilians being evacuated…by which they mean kidnapped, imprisoned, starved, beaten - sold as slaves (under a euphemism), likely as not.
> 
> The bit about ‘all this blowing over in a day or two & returning to normal’ was the best laugh line


Same with the collecting of orphans, even when the parents could be alive. Putin is concerned about the declining population of Russia and they are talking about the responsibility of Russians having kids. That people that do not are unpatriotic. The point of invading Ukraine was to shore up Russian speaking populations and fold them into patriots for Mother Russia.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2022)

printer said:


> The flame thrower are missiles with thermobaric warheads.


 thus my remark. 




> Same with the collecting of orphans, even when the parents could be alive. Putin is concerned about the declining population of Russia and they are talking about the responsibility of Russians having kids. That people that do not are unpatriotic. The point of invading Ukraine was to shore up Russian speaking populations and fold them into patriots for Mother Russia.


When I was young, I came across an article telling of a spectacularly fecund Russian woman who bore an official 69 children in the 18th century. 

Now Vladolf is reviving the Stalin-era Heroine Mother of the Soviet <cough!> uhm Russia award. 

Something tells me that someone with a Turkic surname will suffer multiple lost applications.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

Ukraine update: Izyum, Kupyansk, Lyman all under attack as Ukraine doubles size of liberated area


Events are happening so quickly in the Ukrainian counteroffensive that it’s genuinely impossible to cover them all. This morning, the version of the map posted showed just under 1,000 square kilometers of territory liberated by Ukrainian forces in this...




www.dailykos.com





Events are happening so quickly in the Ukrainian counteroffensive that it’s genuinely impossible to cover them all. This morning, the version of the map posted showed just under 1,000 square kilometers of territory liberated by Ukrainian forces in this single drive across Kharkiv Oblast. Eight hours later, that number is over 1,600 square kilometers. Ukrainian forces have reportedly taken out the bridge at Kupyansk, captured the town of Senkove, and possibly even moved 10 km down the eastern bank of the Oskil River. There are reports that Ukraine has liberated Buhaivka, which was known to be the site of a major Russian vehicle storage and repair depot, and of units engaged as far south as Vesele and Kunje, less than 20 km north of Izyum

And that’s far from all. Just three days ago, this was part of the morning Ukraine update:

_Lyman. Remember Lyman? It was one of the largest town Russia had captured when it fell in mid-May, and that’s about the last time we’ve had a reason to mention it. Only I’m mentioning it now, because Ukrainian forces have reportedly taken Staryi Karavan, only 3km from Lyman._

There are reports on Friday that there is active fighting in both the suburbs and in Lyman itself, as what was thought to be a token force of Ukrainian troops in Staryi Karavan and Ozerne surges to the north. It’s getting to where there is no place in Ukraine safe for a Russian military crew. Just as it should be.


Ukraine expands area captured by 60% in a day. 

What began as a slender salient shooting rapidly along a single highway has turned into a broad counteroffensive that has taken a solid chunk out of Russia’s occupied territory. It’s also either completely cut, or very nearly so, all supply lines to what is reportedly a force of around 10,000 stationed in and around Izyum. 

There appears to be active fighting all around Kupyansk, as well as at multiple points along the southern edge of this widening advance. It’s unclear so far if there is any place that Russia has really dug in their heels and put up a solid resistance. 

In response to this action Russia has sent forward an entire fleet of … videos, which supposedly show reinforcements rolling in from Belgorod to the north. However, there have so far been few reports of these reinforcements on the ground and several of those videos have proven to be fakes.

What’s obvious is that in this location at least, Russia’s line was exactly one village deep. Once Ukrainian forces were able to either capture or bypass locations like Balakliya and Verbivka they were running loose in Russia’s backfield. With a few exceptions, the small Russian forces they’ve encountered have seemed to have one thought on their mind: which way to run. And even when Ukrainian troops did meet some resistance, as at Shevchenkove and Hrushivka, they seem to have cleared away those obstacles in a matter of hours, not days.

Meanwhile, in the puppet theater that is the official Russia media, Russia has relieved the forces still valiantly fighting at Balakliya and crackerjack VDV units are holding a weak force of Ukrainian assailants at bay. All is well. Situation normal. There is no panic. They need to let Russian Telegram know this, because that place is _all _panic.

But there’s no doubt that Russia is desperately trying to move the pieces around the board in hopes of stopping Ukraine at Kupyansk and throwing some kind of firewall in front of Izyum. Which, on Friday morning in Ukraine, came in the form of reports of troops being repositioned from locations in Luhansk and Donetsk. Locations such as … Lyman.



This map should give a sense of how the widening Kharkiv counteroffensive relates to Izyum. On Thursday, Russia was still pushing out pointless attacks from Izyum toward Dovhen'ke, but now there is a whole line of reported fighting less than 20 km north of the city. 

At the same time, Ukraine is pushing north into Lyman. That city happens to be on the southern end of rail lines that also run straight through Kupyansk, so Ukrainian forces in that location means that Lyman’s primary means of supply is shut down. Plus, it’s not clear how many Russian forces were left to hold this city, particularly with the need for those troops in Russia’s long slog toward Bakhmut and the urgent calls from Kupyansk.

Russia may well have expected the Siverskyi Donets River to do their defense for them. After all, this location is near that of Bilohorivka, where Russian forces suffered three consecutive disasters in an attempt to bridge the river. It was already clear from Ozerne and Staryi Karavan that Russia wasn’t keeping a large defensive force in place. Videos that showed just a few Ukrainian special forces scouting locations across the river may well have been a ruse to distract from construction of a pontoon bridge and establishment of a more substantial bridgehead.

In any case … look at Izyum. There are 10,000 Russian troops there. Their primary supply line from the rail hub at Kupyansk is cut off. Nothing is coming across the river at Senkove. Whatever they are going to get is going to have to come across the bridge at Oskil, and how were most supplies reaching that location? Down the rail line from Kupyansk.

A reasonable tactician might be moving those forces out of Izyum as quickly as possible, or arranging them in tight defensive lines behind fortifications. But just how fortified Izyum might be against an approach from the north isn’t clear. After all, that Izyum salient dates back to the second week of the invasion. Like all the rest of the territory behind Balakliya, they may have done nothing at all to prepare for a massed assault coming in from “their” territory.

In fact, there are now reports that the fighting isn’t near Izyum. It’s in Izyum.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568327840378294272
If this is true, then it’s hard to even estimate the impact of this single day. A day in which Ukraine may has taken more territory, more villages, more towns, and more materiel than any other.

And a day in which it may be about to successfully liberate its first major city.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568308618516201472


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568337686712225792


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

Friday, Sep 9, 2022 · 6:36:54 PM ADT · Mark Sumner
This is a pretty good explanation of the situation. As we were noting this morning, Russia has been abandoning positions even before Ukrainian forces come in sight. As a result, Ukraine is just driving around, tagging locations, and trying to decide where to go next.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568343234228748289


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568337686712225792


That really is a big problem. The surest way Ukraine can squander goodwill is by mistreating POWs. That is a lot of food, shelter and basic medical attention. 

This is one place Nato could help.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

The Ukrainians can fight at night, they own the night, they have night vision equipment and the Russians don't have much, so they can continue advancing and fighting 24 hours a day.









Ukraine Update: Ukraine learned combined-arms maneuvers, but at great sacrifice (Kupiansk liberated)


Mark Sumner’s two stories today (morning, afternoon) have a great deal of information on Ukraine’s operational gains today. As I write this, it’s night in Ukraine and while undoubtedly stuff is happening, we won’t hear about any of it until morning....




www.dailykos.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568389026884853762


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That really is a big problem. The surest way Ukraine can squander goodwill is by mistreating POWs. That is a lot of food, shelter and basic medical attention.
> 
> This is one place Nato could help.


They appear to be sensible to the situation and know the power that atrocities have, they got lot's of weapons and support when the Russian committed them. I understand the Russians are being a lot more careful about civilians now, not because they are nice, but because it hurts them so much, bad PR can have real world effects like sanctions and war crimes trials. Prisoners are a huge humiliation for Putin and can be used to get Ukrainian civilians and soldiers back, others are war criminals and might be killed on sight, or tried for their crimes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

*Let's talk about North Korea supplying Russia....*


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5195356


Those pix weren’t taken on the same day… not even in the same season. The sign was repainted, type/font changed from serif to sans-serif - THAT didn’t happen even within days of the other shot.

So a characteristically Russian lie to discredit the news of the day (‘stupid militant kids scampered up for a quick pic, then ran’), using juxtaposed images as if they’re proof the empty statement. Left image has circulated in the last 24 hours; right image is of a Kremlin ‘journalist’ who was there with photographer & microphone sometime in the first 3 months of the invasion (probably right after Russia took Kupyansk)

Time, as always, will tell whether there are still Rooshans in Kupiyansk *tomorrow*….


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Those pix weren’t taken on the same day… not even in the same season. The sign was repainted, type/font changed from serif to sans-serif - THAT didn’t happen even within days of the other shot.
> 
> So a characteristically Russian lie to discredit the news of the day (‘stupid militant kids scampered up for a quick pic, then ran’), using juxtaposed images as if they’re proof the empty statement. Left image has circulated in the last 24 hours; right image is of a Kremlin ‘journalist’ who was there with photographer & microphone sometime in the first 3 months of the invasion (probably right after Russia took Kupyansk)
> 
> Time, as always, will tell whether there are still Rooshans in Kupiyansk *tomorrow*….


I don't think it's even the same sign and place.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 10, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> I don't think it's even the same sign and place.


Possibly true - which only amplifies the deception that is the point of the tweet


----------



## ANC (Sep 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> you know we live in great times when flamethrower is a euphemism.


They have another euphemism or two. Fireworks and also cotton is another one... (for explosions)


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 10, 2022)

Izium has been liberated and Russians fled Lyman.


This is footage of a Russian reserve column on it's way to the battles. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568512659003265024


----------



## ANC (Sep 10, 2022)

They are not doing too badly not quite the USA's 50 to 60km per day. But doing 20km in 3 days is pretty good and much better than Russian tactics.


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 10, 2022)

ANC said:


> They are not doing too badly not quite the USA's 50 to 60km per day. But doing 20km in 3 days is pretty good and much better than Russian tactics.


Kupyansk used to be 60km from the frontline. Not bad in 2-3 days


----------



## ANC (Sep 10, 2022)

yeah, they moved about 20km every day for 3 days while keeping it pretty quiet. everyone was focused on the south.


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 10, 2022)

Apparently Ukr is at Donetsk airport now.


----------



## OldMedUser (Sep 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That one also. I’ve used up my free tries, and it blocks the text with a demand that I register.


I just go into my security settings and delete any cookies from sites like that and get more free reads. I use Proton VPN so could switch servers but don't need to even do that. Takes all of 10 seconds.

Nice to be able to switch to almost any country on the planet and watch stuff blocked unless you're from there. It's about the only software I've ever paid for.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568558654164451330


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

Russia gives up key northeast towns as Ukrainian forces advance


The swift fall of Izium in Kharkiv province was Moscow's worst defeat since its troops were forced back from Kyiv in March, and could prove a turning point in the war, with thousands of Russian soldiers abandoning ammunition stockpiles and equipment as they fled.




www.reuters.com






Ukrainian breakthrough is fastest advance in months
Thousands of Russian troops face potential encirclement


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

Looks like the Ukrainian operation to refurbish Russian equipment will be busy, the Ukrainians are capturing large amounts of it, along with ammo and prisoners from the northeast. They have also cut off large Russian forces near Kherson trapped on the wrong side of the river and are pinning them there with low level attacks. Their massive reserve forces of mostly older guys can hold ground the army has taken and mop up, while most of the Army moves on. Eliminating the Russians in the north east and south will free up large Ukrainian forces to concentrate in other places. The Ukrainians have a million men under arms and a pipeline for trained regular army replacements and even to form whole new units. Their very large numbers of reserves and territorials can hold ground from greatly weakened Russians long enough for the Army to deal with any trouble if required.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

More phoenix ghost drones to kill officers and destroy C&C centers, they will use lot's on the advance when the Russians are panicked and making lot's of risky radio calls, issuing orders to redeploy troops and evacuate. I also think the Ukrainians have overcome their earlier firmware problems with DJI drones and have probably cut off the information the Russians were getting by now. There are many other military drones given by other countries and huge numbers of civilian drones donated internationally or purchased, now that their value is realized. They make a deadly combination when coupled with accurate artillery and HIMARS.









The US has sent hundreds of Phoenix Ghosts to Ukraine, but there have been few glimpses of the 'kamikaze' drones in action


A US official has said the Phoenix Ghost "is designed for tactical operations. In other words, largely and but not exclusively to attack targets."




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

Once the collapse has begun, it might keep rolling, once objectives in the east are achieved, the Russians in the south on the wrong side of the Dnieper river can be dealt with. Next concentrate their forces and split the south off from the east while threatening the bridge at Kerch and the supplies into Crimea. Just the threat of that bridge's destruction should cause the Russians to withdraw from the south of Ukraine or risk being trapped their of at least have their equipment trapped there.

This illustrates the desperation of a Russian who sees the writing on the wall, the Russian army in Ukraine could collapse on a couple of fronts. They are really screwed in the east and will at least have their equipment for the large forces trapped around Kherson captured or destroyed by the Russians as they get their troops out at least.

Using nukes in western Ukraine near Poland would not be a good idea and might provoke an attack by Poland on Belarus, fuck NATO, they and the Ukrainians would go it alone! What would they use a tactical nuke on, other than a city, it would have little effect on the the battlefield and supplies and troops are not that concentrated. Ukraine has lot's of nuclear reactors and you don't need any tech or time worth a fuck to make dirty bombs that can make Russian cities uninhabitable.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568563650201264128


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 10, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> I just go into my security settings and delete any cookies from sites like that and get more free reads. I use Proton VPN so could switch servers but don't need to even do that. Takes all of 10 seconds.
> 
> Nice to be able to switch to almost any country on the planet and watch stuff blocked unless you're from there. It's about the only software I've ever paid for.


that works for some sites, turning javascript works for some, and many browsers now have a "reader" mode, that bypass much..but there are a few sites i can't seem to get past, NYT and WaPo in particular...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Once the collapse has begun, it might keep rolling, once objectives in the east are achieved, the Russians in the south on the wrong side of the Dnieper river can be dealt with. Next concentrate their forces and split the south off from the east while threatening the bridge at Kerch and the supplies into Crimea. Just the threat of that bridge's destruction should cause the Russians to withdraw from the south of Ukraine or risk being trapped their of at least have their equipment trapped there.
> 
> This illustrates the desperation of a Russian who sees the writing on the wall, the Russian army in Ukraine could collapse on a couple of fronts. They are really screwed in the east and will at least have their equipment for the large forces trapped around Kherson captured or destroyed by the Russians as they get their troops out at least.
> 
> ...


haven't all of you spent the entire war trying to tell me that risking the use of nukes is a bad thing?
don't fucking change lanes on me now...
"we can't provoke putin, he might use a nuke."...and the whole time i'm thinking "what bigger provocation can there be than him losing the war?"....isn't that the goal of this whole operation? to provide the biggest provocation possible?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> haven't all of you spent the entire war trying to tell me that risking the use of nukes is a bad thing?
> don't fucking change lanes on me now...
> "we can't provoke putin, he might use a nuke."...and the whole time i'm thinking "what bigger provocation can there be than him losing the war?"....isn't that the goal of this whole operation? to provide the biggest provocation possible?


It had to happen and Putin hasn't used nukes yet, some of this has been Joe taking his measure and he has apparently. No NATO troops are involved, just weapons, it's still a proxy war the Russians have been ground down enough and now offensive operations are underway. The Ukrainians have excellent intelligence and generalship, while the Russians have dead ones or those fired by Putin. This is what excellent generalship, strategy and tactics look like when facing a poorly lead and equipped opposition with low moral. The Ukrainians are gonna chop them up, encircle and isolate them from their supply bases, capturing tens of thousands of the bastards along with their equipment and ammo.

This guy was a Russian military blogger who is freaking out, it would be better for Russia to leave Ukraine, all of it than to use nukes. Ukraine can produce their own dirty bombs, nuclear waste or manufactured isotopes in reactors that would make Russian cities uninhabitable, just strap an explosive to the shit for dispersal over the target. It ain't just NATO nuclear power he faces if he let's that genie out of the bottle a few hundred miles from Moscow.


----------



## printer (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It ain't just NATO nuclear power he faces if he let's that genie out of the bottle a few hundred miles from Moscow.


I'd like to think that even if Putin did use a tactical nuke in Ukraine, we'd resist the urge to reply in kind. I'd expect us to move in militarily, but to risk the exchange of ICBMs by us firing the first salvo is a bit too dodgy.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> I'd like to think that even if Putin did use a tactical nuke in Ukraine, we'd resist the urge to reply in kind. I'd expect us to move in militarily, but to risk the exchange of ICBMs by us firing the first salvo is a bit too dodgy.


Step one would be a drone strike directly on dear leader


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

printer said:


>


I'm sure the Germans having their gas cutoff has something to do with them coughing up arms...


----------



## printer (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> I'd like to think that even if Putin did use a tactical nuke in Ukraine, we'd resist the urge to reply in kind. I'd expect us to move in militarily, but to risk the exchange of ICBMs by us firing the first salvo is a bit too dodgy.


agreed under one nonnegotiable condition: so long that the conventional response is swifter and more brutal than a payback nuking.

If Russia uses a nuke, rouse Nato and end Russia. March the B-2s from west to east, smart-bombing every airfield, railyard, and port. Drop a MOP into every known or suspected missile emplacement. Sink every last Russian sub and their surface fleet. Establish and maintain complete air supremacy from Kaliningrad to Kamchatka.

Make daring to use a nuke (this includes bombing reactors) unbearably expensive in China’s and DPRK’s full view.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> I'd like to think that even if Putin did use a tactical nuke in Ukraine, we'd resist the urge to reply in kind. I'd expect us to move in militarily, but to risk the exchange of ICBMs by us firing the first salvo is a bit too dodgy.


In war the only justice is retaliation, they need to understand the consequences of their actions, like the Germans did with poison gas in WW2. The Brits were ready to dump tons of it on German cities using bombers and told the Germans so, even made a film about it for public release during the war. Them dumping nuclear waste on Moscow in retaliation is a lot better than us nuking the Russians and less likely to spread a nuclear war. Their reactors produce plutonium as a byproduct and a few kilograms of that dispersed over Moscow would make it pretty hot for a long time.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In war the only justice is retaliation, they need to understand the consequences of their actions, like the Germans did with poison gas in WW2. The Brits were ready to dump tons of it on German cities using bombers and told the Germans so, even made a film about it for public release during the war. Them dumping nuclear waste on Moscow in retaliation is a lot better than us nuking the Russians and less likely to spread a nuclear war. Their reactors produce plutonium as a byproduct and a few kilograms of that dispersed over Moscow would make it pretty hot for a long time.


that would be an overresponse and a terror act. The consequences would be very bad. Imagine 9/11 but with a box of strontium-90 on each plane.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In war the only justice is retaliation, they need to understand the consequences of their actions, like the Germans did with poison gas in WW2. The Brits were ready to dump tons of it on German cities using bombers and told the Germans so, even made a film about it for public release during the war. Them dumping nuclear waste on Moscow in retaliation is a lot better than us nuking the Russians and less likely to spread a nuclear war. Their reactors produce plutonium as a byproduct and a few kilograms of that dispersed over Moscow would make it pretty hot for a long time.


I do understand the need and urge to fight fire with fire. I also understand though, that the global exchange of ICBMs does not end well for anyone and I _hope_ that our glorious leaders understand same. 

Looking at Russian ventures over the past 6 months, I doubt our lot would risk it. Far easier to send a few teams in tbf. His army is a joke.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> I do understand the need and urge to fight fire with fire. I also understand though, that the global exchange of ICBMs does not end well for anyone and I _hope_ that our glorious leaders understand same.
> 
> Looking at Russian ventures over the past 6 months, I doubt our lot would risk it. Far easier to send a few teams in tbf. His army is a joke.


“a few teams” is an underresponse; see above. The objective is to break a state that uses a tactical nuke.


----------



## printer (Sep 10, 2022)

*The Ministry of Defense explained the retreat of troops from Izyum and Balakliya*
Russian troops in the areas of Izyum and Balakliya were regrouped to build up efforts in the Donetsk direction, this was done in order to achieve the goals of the special operation in Ukraine. So the retreat from the two cities was explained in the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation , as the official representative of the department, Lieutenant General Igor Konashenkov , told reporters .

According to him, the operation to curtail and transfer the Izyum-Balakley group of Russian troops to the territory of the DPR was carried out within three days. For the sake of this, the RF Armed Forces carried out diversionary measures, indicating the real actions of the troops.

“In order to prevent damage to Russian troops, a powerful fire defeat was inflicted on the enemy using aviation, missile troops and artillery,” the Defense Ministry added, announcing the destruction of more than two thousand Ukrainian military personnel and foreign mercenaries during these three days.

Earlier it became known that Russian units had to leave Izyum.

On September 8, it became known about the beginning of the offensive of the Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU) in the Kharkiv region towards the cities of Balakleya , Izyum and Kupyansk .








Минобороны объяснило отступление войск из Изюма и Балаклеи


Российские войска в районах Изюма и Балаклеи были перегруппированы для наращивания усилий на донецком направлении, это делалось в целях достижения целей спецоперации на Украине. Так отступление из двух городов объяснили в Минобороны РФ. Операция по свертыванию и переброске группировки проведена...




lenta-ru.translate.goog





*Putin said that the participants of the special operation give their lives for Russia*
Russian President Vladimir Putin said that the participants in the special operation are giving their lives for Russia. The head of state spoke about this during an event on the occasion of the 875th anniversary of the founding of Moscow.

“The servicemen who died during the special military operation gave their lives for Russia,” he said. His words are broadcast by the Russia 24 TV channel. Putin also explained that specialists from Moscow, in difficult conditions, are doing everything to prepare Donetsk and Luhansk for the winter period.

Earlier URA.RU reported that in Russia the number of citizens who trust the President of the Russian Federation has increased . Judging by the VTsIOM poll, the approval rate for the president’s activities from August 29 to September 4, 2022 was 76.8%. Putin also raised the issue of providing housing for military personnel at a meeting of the Security Council, writes RT .








Путин заявил, что участники спецоперации отдают жизнь за Россию


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*The head of the special forces "Akhmat": about a third of the reserves of the Armed Forces of Ukraine were destroyed near Kharkov*
Approximately a third of the Ukrainian forces thrown into the offensive in the south and in the Kharkiv region were destroyed. This was announced by the head of the special forces "Akhmat" Apti Alaudinov.

“Forces abandoned by the Armed Forces of Ukraine for a counteroffensive in the south and in the Kharkiv region cannot change the general course of the war, no matter how hard they try. I can state that a third of these forces have been disabled, ”Alaudinov said on the air of the Solovyov Live program.

Earlier, the Armed Forces of Ukraine launched an offensive in the direction of the Nikolaev and Kherson regions, the Russian military repelled all attacks, the Russian Defense Ministry said. Also, Ukrainian troops tried to attack the Kupyansky district of the Kharkov region.

Russian Permanent Representative to the UN Vasily Nebenzya said that there could be no question of any “breakthrough” of the Ukrainian troops during their “counteroffensive”. " National News Service " reported that the authorities of the Kherson region captured the participants in the offensive of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.








Глава спецназа «Ахмат»: примерно треть резервов ВСУ уничтожена под Харьковом


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*The Ministry of Finance spoke about the difficulties with the budget of Russia*
The Russian budget for the next three years will be the most difficult in a professional career for Finance Minister Anton Siluanov . He admitted this on the air of the Russia 24 TV channel, TASS quotes .

“I think that the budget for the upcoming three years will be the most difficult in my professional career,” he said.

Earlier, Prime Minister Mikhail Mishustin  spoke about the growth in oil and gas revenues of the Russian budget after the introduction of Western sanctions - it increased by almost 50 percent. For his part, the head of the Accounts Chamber of Russia,  Alexei Kudrin ,  noted that the main weakness of the Russian economy is still dependence on the export of hydrocarbons.

Economic Development Minister Maxim Reshetnikov  assured that the situation in the Russian economy as a whole is now better than expected.








Минобороны сообщило о перегруппировке войск в районах Балаклеи и Изюма


Российские войска из Балаклеи и Изюма перегруппировали на Донецкое направление для достижения заявленных целей специальной военной операции по освобождению... РИА Новости, 12.09.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568634640206012416


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Step one would be a drone strike directly on dear leader


no...it wouldn't. not that it makes any sense to me, but there are rules in modern warfare, and we're bound to follow those rules, if we want to have a moral or ethical leg to stand on.
if we start assassinating foreign leaders, it kind of opens the door for them to reply in kind. every federal official in the country would have to start traveling in armored vehicles, wearing body armor, making sure to sit away from windows...
if you will notice, all the air strikes and drone strikes we've performed have been against terrorist threats, not against elected officials of foreign states.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no...it wouldn't. not that it makes any sense to me, but there are rules in modern warfare, and we're bound to follow those rules, if we want to have a moral or ethical leg to stand on.
> if we start assassinating foreign leaders, it kind of opens the door for them to reply in kind. every federal official in the country would have to start traveling in armored vehicles, wearing body armor, making sure to sit away from windows...
> if you will notice, all the air strikes and drone strikes we've performed have been against terrorist threats, not against elected officials of foreign states.


I don’t think the international community would be to alarmed after he used nukes


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In war the only justice is retaliation, they need to understand the consequences of their actions, like the Germans did with poison gas in WW2. The Brits were ready to dump tons of it on German cities using bombers and told the Germans so, even made a film about it for public release during the war. Them dumping nuclear waste on Moscow in retaliation is a lot better than us nuking the Russians and less likely to spread a nuclear war. Their reactors produce plutonium as a byproduct and a few kilograms of that dispersed over Moscow would make it pretty hot for a long time.


moscow has nearly 12 million residents...it wouldn't look that great on the world stage to poison 12 million people to get one man, or even 100 men.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

printer said:


> *The Ministry of Defense explained the retreat of troops from Izyum and Balakliya*
> Russian troops in the areas of Izyum and Balakliya were regrouped to build up efforts in the Donetsk direction, this was done in order to achieve the goals of the special operation in Ukraine. So the retreat from the two cities was explained in the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation , as the official representative of the department, Lieutenant General Igor Konashenkov , told reporters .
> 
> According to him, the operation to curtail and transfer the Izyum-Balakley group of Russian troops to the territory of the DPR was carried out within three days. For the sake of this, the RF Armed Forces carried out diversionary measures, indicating the real actions of the troops.
> ...


I don't think this offensive cost the Ukrainians much at all, from all reports once they broke through, the local militia troops the Russians dragooned into service ran like Hell, they abandoned many towns before the Ukrainians showed up. If they bring troops from Kherson they will need to leave their equipment and supplies behind, since the bridges are now all gone and ferries have become death traps. By holding them in the south, they could gain the whole area around Kherson, as the Russians abandon equipment and swim for it, fuel and ammo must increasingly be an issue for them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no...it wouldn't. not that it makes any sense to me, but there are rules in modern warfare, and we're bound to follow those rules, if we want to have a moral or ethical leg to stand on.
> if we start assassinating foreign leaders, it kind of opens the door for them to reply in kind. every federal official in the country would have to start traveling in armored vehicles, wearing body armor, making sure to sit away from windows...
> if you will notice, all the air strikes and drone strikes we've performed have been against terrorist threats, not against elected officials of foreign states.


The Ukrainians could take out Putin, just not with American weapons, but Ukraine is a fairly advanced country with access to global technology markets...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> moscow has nearly 12 million residents...it wouldn't look that great on the world stage to poison 12 million people to get one man, or even 100 men.


We are talking about retaliation for using nukes on Ukrainian cities, we might have little say...


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> haven't all of you spent the entire war trying to tell me that risking the use of nukes is a bad thing?
> don't fucking change lanes on me now...
> "we can't provoke putin, he might use a nuke."...and the whole time i'm thinking "what bigger provocation can there be than him losing the war?"....isn't that the goal of this whole operation? to provide the biggest provocation possible?


ROOSHA is the place that *may* be considering that crackpot ‘advice’…but it’s also the player with the most to lose at this point: taking ANY ‘nuclear action‘ at this stage would be a permanent L for Putinia, an ineradicable reduction in status, place, & influence - not even counting the almost-certain glow-in-the-dark ‘lighting upgrade’ induced by NATO retaliation. But that may not even happen….

Consider the impact of a massive retreat of angry, desperate soldiers returning *armed & hell-bent* to Mama Bear with payback on their minds - what’s left of an angry army that…isn’t mad at *Ukraine*, but at the Putin state, the delusional legacy of the CCCP, and their betrayal by their commanders.

It could spark the fire that burns down what remains of czarism, sovietization, and forced peonage; why would those tens of thousands who’ve been freezing, starving, and dying for six months on Putin’s orders be dissuaded from vengeance after what they’ve endure FOR NO REASON? And why would Vladdie-poo nuke *EUROPE* when his “army of denazification” is IN HIS LAP? Such a move would lead to *extermination*; even if NATO withheld a nuclear response, the financial & political response would make current sanctions seem like a scolding: sealing the borders to trap the kleptocrat elite with the chickens who’ve come home to roost (“welcome to the THUNDERDOME!”), targeted small-scale operations to seize & defend the Nordstream pipeline, seizure of ALL ASSETS & PROPERTY in Rooskiyi-owned or controlled accounts, expulsion from the UN Security Council & ISS, arrest of all agents & personnel outside ‘greater Russia’, abrogation of all treaties & agreements w/ the Putin regime, interdiction entire.

That said, here’s this mornin’s update:









Ukraine update: Izyum is liberated! Lyman is liberated! Kupyansk is liberated!


In a day that caps what has been an already incredible offensive freeing of thousands of square kilometers in northeast Ukraine, Saturday morning brought news that seems too perfect to be true: Russian forces have reportedly either fled or surrendered...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I don’t think the international community would be to alarmed after he used nukes


No they wouldn't be. If we replied with nukes the international community would likely be too dead for that.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> No they wouldn't be. If we replied with nukes the international community would likely be too dead for that.


I never said Nukes I said assignation of the dear leader


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I don’t think the international community would be to alarmed after he used nukes


Would *love* to know how you arrived at that assessment


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Would *love* to know how you arrived at that assessment


If Putin suddenly fell 14 stories from his hospital bed 
Just my hope for humanity


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I never said Nukes I said assignation of the dear leader


a honey trap?


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I never said Nukes I said assignation of the dear leader


An as-yet unrealized bit of fallout from all this: anti-drone defense will be the core of R&D going forward.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> a honey trap?


Let’s send Ivanka


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> ROOSHA is the place that *may* be considering that crackpot ‘advice’…but it’s also the player with the most to lose at this point: taking ANY ‘nuclear action‘ at this stage would be a permanent L for Putinia, an ineradicable reduction in status, place, & influence - not even counting the almost-certain glow-in-the-dark ‘lighting upgrade’ induced by NATO retaliation. But that may not even happen….
> 
> Consider the impact of a massive retreat of angry, desperate soldiers returning *armed & hell-bent* to Mama Bear with payback on their minds - what’s left of an angry army that…isn’t mad at *Ukraine*, but at the Putin state, the delusional legacy of the CCCP, and their betrayal by their commanders.
> 
> ...


If he won't declare war and mobilize, he is unlikely to use nukes in Ukraine, but a reactor could blow up and he might get blow back for that. Vlad must be staying away from windows in high buildings lately, he's getting to be too heavy a burden for the nation to endure. This war won't end with the liberation of all of Ukraine, it will spread to Belarus and people are preparing for it. The Poles and Ukrainians are tight as ticks and Belarus is the next domino to fall and the thing that finishes off Vlad's army and perhaps Vlad himself. This war presents dangers and problems, but it also provides opportunities and Poland wants a better class of neighbor and to move the frontline with Russia to the east. There would be regime change there supported and recognized by Ukraine and Poland, others too, not an invasion, any violence would be focused on the Russians there or their Quislings.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> No they wouldn't be. If we replied with nukes the international community would likely be too dead for that.


you are committing the slippery slope fallacy.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> An as-yet unrealized bit of fallout from all this: anti-drone defense will be the core of R&D going forward.


Oh I hope so. Far too many warning signs lately that the core of R&D in 2023 onwards will be sticks n stones.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Let’s send Ivanka


that would certainly be trying something new.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> that would certainly be trying something new.


Jared approved


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> If Putin suddenly fell 14 stories from his hospital bed
> Just my hope for humanity


Your comment read as if you meant the international community wouldn’t be alarmed if Putin used nukes in Ukraine or elsewhere as part of the ‘special military operation’. Defenestration requires BOOTS ON THE GROUND…and Pootie’s lap-President already burned much if not all of our undercover presence in Putinia…and you mentioned drones at the top of this line of thought. Drones aren’t going to find his room, pull him out of the closet, & fling him out the window.

I say, let’s see if the returning ‘army of special operation’ handles the situation: after XPrezBaby Puke, we need to stick to the high road just as well as we possibly can: losing credibility at such a time would haunt us for decades.

’Beware of those who have nothing left to lose’


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> If Putin suddenly fell 14 stories from his hospital bed
> Just my hope for humanity


wouldn’t that be as bad as fighting Hydra with a sword?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Your comment read as if you meant the international community wouldn’t be alarmed if Putin used nukes in Ukraine or elsewhere as part of the ‘special military operation’. Defenestration requires BOOTS ON THE GROUND…and Pootie’s lap-President already burned much if not all of our undercover presence in Putinia…and you mentioned drones at the top of this line of thought. Drones aren’t going to find his room, pull him out of the closet, & fling him out the window.
> 
> I say, let’s see if the returning ‘army of special operation’ handles the situation: after XPrezBaby Puke, we need to stick to the high road just as well as we possibly can: losing credibility at such a time would haunt us for decades.
> 
> ’Beware of those who have nothing left to lose’


My writing skills are reflective of my senility
Apologies


----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> ’Beware of those who have nothing left to lose’


"When you surround an army, leave an outlet free." 

Same rules have always applied. Never under-estimate human desperation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Your comment read as if you meant the international community wouldn’t be alarmed if Putin used nukes in Ukraine or elsewhere as part of the ‘special military operation’. Defenestration requires BOOTS ON THE GROUND…and Pootie’s lap-President already burned much if not all of our undercover presence in Putinia…and you mentioned drones at the top of this line of thought. Drones aren’t going to find his room, pull him out of the closet, & fling him out the window.
> 
> I say, let’s see if the returning ‘army of special operation’ handles the situation: after XPrezBaby Puke, we need to stick to the high road just as well as we possibly can: losing credibility at such a time would haunt us for decades.
> 
> ’Beware of those who have nothing left to lose’


Putin already showed his leadership abilities and skill at fucking up, keep him around for a spell. Things won't improve for Russia as long as he is around and one of his cronies clawing his way to power won't help Russia either. Régime change and a pathway to liberal democracy will, but that would lead to the dissolution of the Russian empire/federation. I figure liberating Ukraine and Belarus will do the work of changing Russia culturally and politically. They can't put an iron curtain through the middle of the Russian speaking world. Their future prosperity compared to Russia will become an issue and so would the radio and TV pouring into European Russia, where 80% of the population is. Both countries are also sitting on large gas reserves and in the case of Ukraine they are large enough to displace Russia eventually, why not, the Russian pipe lines run right over them.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> "When you surround an army, leave an outlet free."
> 
> Same rules have always applied. Never under-estimate human desperation.


Stalingrad contradicts.


----------



## ANC (Sep 10, 2022)

Yep just burning their fingers isn't enough... Reptiles can grow new appendages.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 10, 2022)

It's how Russia is going to deal with this counter-offensive, both militarily and politically, that will determine the outcome of this war, I think. Personally I've gone from a 4 year war of attrition to a possible resolution before the end of the year. Either the Russians took the Kherson bait more eagerly than expected or the Russian resolve is floating barely above nil right now, but either way they're getting spanked for their intrusions right now. Well played Ukraine; it was a lovely to see a proper feint being played after the Russians pretended that the Kyiv disaster was one.


----------



## printer (Sep 10, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> "When you surround an army, leave an outlet free."
> 
> Same rules have always applied. Never under-estimate human desperation.


No, you capture them to be used as a prisoner exchange.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 10, 2022)

printer said:


> No, you capture them to be used as a prisoner exchange.


You seem confused as to what "leave an outlet free" might mean. Otherwise I don't see what alternative point you're trying to make here.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> You seem confused as to what "leave an outlet free" might mean. Otherwise I don't see what alternative point you're trying to make here.


Comment on Stalingrad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

*TRAPPED AND SCARED - RUSSIAN INVADERS IN PANIC IN KHERSON REGION || 2022*
23,163 views Sep 10, 2022


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> You seem confused as to what "leave an outlet free" might mean. Otherwise I don't see what alternative point you're trying to make here.


Ever since Sun Tzu, the conventional wisdom is to leave a dangerous opponent an avenue of retreat, it depends on how dangerous they are though. In the south where thy took heavy casualties, that dangerous army might be allowed to slip away, though without their equipment. The result will be they get the territory without casualties


----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ever since Sun Tzu, the conventional wisdom is to leave a dangerous opponent an avenue of retreat, it depends on how dangerous they are though. In the south where thy took heavy casualties, that dangerous army might be allowed to slip away, though without their equipment. The result will be they get the territory without casualties


Aye, that's why I quoted Sun Tzu lol 

What alternative point was printer trying to make, do you think?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Aye, that's why I quoted Sun Tzu lol
> 
> What alternative point was printer trying to make, do you think?


why ask when you ignore the questions/requests of others?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Aye, that's why I quoted Sun Tzu lol
> 
> What alternative point was printer trying to make, do you think?


Dunno, everything depends on circumstance and reacting correctly to it in a fluid situation, sometimes it might useful to let them escape and at others capture or kill the lot of them. In the south of Ukraine the offensive is not too aggressive, but the Russians are cut off from fuel and ammo in the area. Advances there were costly and the Russian troops of higher quality, so if ya pound them as they try to retreat across the river with their equipment left behind and out of fuel all over the place, it would be better than trying to press them too hard. In the east surrounded troops must be neutralized to secure areas, in the south, what use are troops driven back without equipment and supplies in the immediate situation?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568337686712225792


Yeah that's gonna be a question mark.....time will tell


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Yeah that's gonna be a question mark.....time will tell


If they planned for the breakthrough, they planned for the prisoners and reservists can deal with them and guard the camps, they have lot's of reservists, old men can guard POWs who probably want to sit out the war anyway, besides the food and housing is better!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Yeah that's gonna be a question mark.....time will tell


If they exchange them, tattoo a Z on their foreheads and tell them if they come back they will be buried here.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2022)

Or the Russian Battalion helping UA is gonna get more men


----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dunno, everything depends on circumstance and reacting correctly to it in a fluid situation, sometimes it might useful to let them escape and at others capture or kill the lot of them. In the south of Ukraine the offensive is not too aggressive, but the Russians are cut off from fuel and ammo in the area. Advances there were costly and the Russian troops of higher quality, so if ya pound them as they try to retreat across the river with their equipment left behind and out of fuel all over the place, it would be better than trying to press them too hard. In the east surrounded troops must be neutralized to secure areas, in the south, what use are troops driven back without equipment and supplies in the immediate situation?


Well that's great. But what alternative to "When you surround an army, leave an outlet free " do you think that @printer might be talking about since that's what we're talking about here. He said "no" to Sun Tzu's words and I'm wondering why.

Do you think Sun Tzu's words are wrong in this climate?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Well that's great. But what alternative to "When you surround an army, leave an outlet free " do you think that @printer might be talking about since that's what we're talking about here. He said "no" to Sun Tzu's words and I'm wondering why.
> 
> Do you think Sun Tzu's words are wrong in this climate?


Speaking in absolutes is always wrong, modern armies are more dependent on logistics over longer distances than traditional ones, during ww2 the Germans surrounded vast numbers of Russians in pincher encirclements. Another example might be invading Russia, that could provoke nukes, so in a way, leave them a way out by not invading their territory after destroying their army in the field. Without nukes on the table Ukraine could turn on Moscow after dealing with the Russians in their own country, little would stand between them and the couple of hundred miles to Moscow from the border.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Speaking in absolutes is always wrong


that gave me a chuckle.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> that gave me a chuckle.


Even though I do...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

I notice he is doing it outside of town in the middle of nowhere!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568624975220772864


----------



## printer (Sep 10, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> You seem confused as to what "leave an outlet free" might mean. Otherwise I don't see what alternative point you're trying to make here.


Please explain what part of "leave an outlet free" I do not understand. I will explain my point afterwards.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Speaking in absolutes is always wrong, modern armies are more dependent on logistics over longer distances than traditional ones, during ww2 the Germans surrounded vast numbers of Russians in pincher encirclements. Another example might be invading Russia, that could provoke nukes, so in a way, leave them a way out by not invading their territory after destroying their army in the field. Without nukes on the table Ukraine could turn on Moscow after dealing with the Russians in their own country, little would stand between them and the couple of hundred miles to Moscow from the border.


Great, but you've not said why Sun Tzu's words are wrong here. In what scenario are we best to ignore the words:

"When you surround an army, leave an outlet free."

I'm not dissing you, I'm just wondering why _anyone_ would have complaint with that line.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 10, 2022)

printer said:


> Please explain what part of "leave an outlet free" I do not understand. I will explain my point afterwards.


So what alternative were you trying to explain? You started your post with "no" to what part did you mean "no" to?


----------



## printer (Sep 10, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Aye, that's why I quoted Sun Tzu lol
> 
> What alternative point was printer trying to make, do you think?





JamieThePainter said:


> Well that's great. But what alternative to "When you surround an army, leave an outlet free " do you think that @printer might be talking about since that's what we're talking about here. He said "no" to Sun Tzu's words and I'm wondering why.
> 
> Do you think Sun Tzu's words are wrong in this climate?


The Russians are holding thousands of Ukrainian POW. Do you think they will just give them back at the end of the war? You do not even know that prisoner exchanges are done on a one to one ratio? That soldiers that surrender hope for a return home some day and that they expect their country to try to get them back? I do not understand what part of this you do not understand.


----------



## printer (Sep 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568654019865755654


----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 10, 2022)

printer said:


> The Russians are holding thousands of Ukrainian POW. Do you think they will just give them back at the end of the war? You do not even know that prisoner exchanges are done on a one to one ratio? That soldiers that surrender hope for a return home some day and that they expect their country to try to get them back? I do not understand what part of this you do not understand.


That's fantastic and has nothing to do with 


"When you surround an army, leave an outlet free. "

What did you say "no" to there? What part of that statement did you disagree with?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Great, but you've not said why Sun Tzu's words are wrong here. In what scenario are we best to ignore the words:
> 
> "When you surround an army, leave an outlet free."
> 
> I'm not dissing you, I'm just wondering why _anyone_ would have complaint with that line.


All I'm saying it depends on circumstance and in war absolute rules don't apply. Take for instance dividing your forces, that is what the Ukrainians appear to have done, though they have short internal lines of communication and can move forces from the south to the east overnight. I guess the problem with the line, is while it is a consideration, it is not an absolute rule, it depends on the objective. Perhaps something was lost in the translation or through the passage of time, Sun Tzu would have destroyed a surrounded enemy if it was to his advantage to do so and left them a way out if he figured that was best. If you let them run into the swamps sometimes, they won't come out the other side. Also an ancient army that is scattered and on the run is a frightened mob and not a threat, scare the Jesus out of them and let them run for the Hills rather than your guys getting killed for nothing fighting them.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 10, 2022)

@printer I mean you're arguing with some grade A tactical advide there. Why do you think that when you surround an army you shoudn't leave an outlet free? It seem like som strange advice to offer. Why are you offering it?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

printer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568654019865755654


Lobbing a few thousand shells into the place would get the attention of the Russians and most of the remaining army in Ukraine would redeploy in a hurry inside Russia!


----------



## printer (Sep 10, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> That's fantastic and has nothing to do with
> 
> 
> "When you surround an army, leave an outlet free. "
> ...


When an army can do harm to you then at times it is good to leave an exit. But when you can capture them it is a good idea to do it. Would you like me to repeat that but slower?


----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All I'm saying it depends on circumstance and in war absolute rules don't apply. Take for instance dividing your forces, that is what the Ukrainians appear to have done, though they have short internal lines of communication and can move forces from the south to the east overnight. I guess the problem with the line, is while it is a consideration, it is not an absolute rule, it depends on the objective. Perhaps something was lost in the translation or through the passage of time, Sun Tzu would have destroyed a surrounded enemy if it was to his advantage to do so and left them a way out if he figured that was best. If you let them run into the swamps sometimes, they won't come out the other side. Also an ancient army that is scattered and on the run is a frightened mob and not a threat, scare the Jesus out of them and let them run for the Hills rather than your guys getting killed for nothing fighting them.


So you think that we shouldn't offer an encircled enemy a way out? What "ancient" reason was there that this was good advice in the past? 



Do you even understand why "When you surround an army, leave an outlet free" _is_ good advice? No offence like, but do you?


----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 10, 2022)

printer said:


> When an army can do harm to you then at times it is good to leave an exit. But when you can capture them it is a good idea to do it. Would you like me to repeat that but slower?


No, I'd like you to answer my question.

What part of the statement "When you surround an army, leave an outlet free" do you disagree with? Are you somehow under the illusion that a cornered enemy is a safe enemy?


----------



## printer (Sep 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Lobbing a few thousand shells into the place would get the attention of the Russians and most of the remaining army in Ukraine would redeploy in a hurry inside Russia!


That would not be wise, that is some attention they would not want. If they had overwhelming strength then maybe. At the moment they do not have the ammo to get the Russians out of Ukraine.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 10, 2022)

printer said:


> That would not be wise, that is some attention they would not want. If they had overwhelming strength then maybe. At the moment they do not have the ammo to get the Russians out of Ukraine.


I really need to question your sources on that one. Wars are not fought on ammunition alone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> So you think that we shouldn't offer an encircled enemy a way out? What "ancient" reason was there that this was good advice in the past?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even understand why "When you surround an army, leave an outlet free" _is_ good advice? No offence like, but do you?


Usually it's a binary choice these days, surrender or be destroyed and when you are out of ammo and fuel, you cannot fight. Good terms of surrender and good treatment are ways out too and the Ukrainians are exploiting this. However war criminals might be desperate and their options rather constrained.


----------



## printer (Sep 10, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> No, I'd like you to answer my question.
> 
> What part of the statement "When you surround an army, leave an outlet free" do you disagree with? Are you somehow under the illusion that a cornered enemy is a safe enemy?


*144 Ukraine Fighters Freed from Russian Captivity in Prisoner Exchange*
The Ukrainian Defense Ministry announced on Wednesday that 144 of the country’s fighters were freed from Russian captivity via “an exchange mechanism” and that nearly 100 of the freed fighters had participated in the defense of the Ukrainian coastal city of Mariupol.

Earlier, a leading Ukrainian parliamentarian told VOA that Kyiv and Moscow were undergoing a process of prisoner exchange and that Roman Abramovich, a Russian businessman with ties to Putin, was playing “an active role” in the talks.

Hours later, in his nightly address to the nation, Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy called the development “optimistic and very important.” Zelenskyy said 59 of the soldiers that returned to Ukraine were members of the National Guard, followed by 30 servicemen with the Navy, 28 who had served in the Army, 17 with Border Guards and 9 who fought as territorial defense soldiers and one had been a policeman.

“The oldest of the liberated is 65 years old, the youngest is 19,” he said in the video broadcast. “In particular,” Zelenskyy added, “95 Azovstal defenders return[ed] home.”

Wednesday’s news came on the heels of an announcement a day earlier that 17 Ukrainians, including 16 servicemen and one civilian, were freed from Russian captivity in an exchange that saw 15 Russians released and that the bodies of 46 fallen Ukrainian soldiers returned home. In return, Ukraine handed Russia 40 of their fallen servicemen. Among the 46 fallen Ukrainian fighters, 21 took part in the defense of Azovstal, according to the Ukrainian government.








144 Ukraine Fighters Freed from Russian Captivity in Prisoner Exchange


Russian oligarch Roman Abramovich plays an active role in talks between Ukraine and Russia concerning prisoner exchange, a Ukrainian official told VOA




www.voanews.com





Maybe the 144 Russian soldiers should have been left to run away?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

printer said:


> That would not be wise, that is some attention they would not want. If they had overwhelming strength then maybe. At the moment they do not have the ammo to get the Russians out of Ukraine.


It is a major supply hub for the Russians, they can limit strikes to military, transport and logistics targets. The point is it would cause a major redeployment of Russian forces in a blocking defensive posture, then an offense to drive them back out of range. It would be more of a diversion than an attack, they already hit the place several times, but artillery kinda changes things! Something to consider, I think it is in 155mm range from the border?


----------



## JamieThePainter (Sep 10, 2022)

printer said:


> *144 Ukraine Fighters Freed from Russian Captivity in Prisoner Exchange*
> The Ukrainian Defense Ministry announced on Wednesday that 144 of the country’s fighters were freed from Russian captivity via “an exchange mechanism” and that nearly 100 of the freed fighters had participated in the defense of the Ukrainian coastal city of Mariupol.
> 
> Earlier, a leading Ukrainian parliamentarian told VOA that Kyiv and Moscow were undergoing a process of prisoner exchange and that Roman Abramovich, a Russian businessman with ties to Putin, was playing “an active role” in the talks.
> ...


144 Ukrainians were released, not Russians, fuck knows what you're reading. lol

Surrender *is* a way out. Obviously you don't understand Sun Tzu and just like arguing.

Well done for playing lol.


----------



## printer (Sep 10, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> I really need to question your sources on that one. Wars are not fought on ammunition alone.


* Ukraine hunts for British factories to deliver artillery shells as counter-attack burns through supply *

155mm Howitzer rounds are proving hard to source, with thousands used per day 2 September 2022 • 5:12pm

Ukrainian officials are scouring the UK for foundries to make cannon artillery casings as the country burns through thousands per day, The Telegraph understands.

Supplies of the 155mm artillery rounds are proving hard to source given the high specifications, according to people familiar with the search. 
The rounds are six inches thick and waist high when standing upright on the ground. They must be capable of withstanding the force of the explosion that fires the projectile from howitzer cannons, which requires precision manufacturing.

BAE Systems makes these rounds for the Ministry of Defence in the UK, which in turn has been sending them to Ukraine as aid. It is understood that BAE has some potential to increase supplies, but Kyiv is hunting for additional companies capable of manufacturing the rounds to ensure continued supply

BAE currently manufactures the shells at its plant in Washington in the north east of England before they are filled with a charge and assembled in Glascoed in Wales. The finished product is X-rayed to make sure there are no faults in the shell. 

There is thought to be some capacity to add shifts to production lines to increase supply, although precise figures on capacity and stockpiles are not public information.

The 155mm ammunition is the bread and butter for most Nato howitzers such as US-provided M777s, French Caesars, and German PzH 2000s, all of which have been gifted to Kyiv to aid the fight against Russia.

However, heavy use of these cannons has run down artillery stockpiles in the West. Last week, Pentagon sources told the Wall Street Journal that US stocks of 155mm had become “uncomfortably low” after it shipped 806,000 rounds of it to Ukraine. It can take up to 18 months from order to delivery of the munitions, the newspaper reported.

The Russians also have several years worth of artillery munitions at their disposal, according to a July report from the Royal United Services Institute defence think tank. Russia is firing 20,000 shells per day compared to Ukraine’s 6,000, it said. Moscow's use of drones and radar jamming has made its strikes particularly effective against Ukrainian positions, although Ukraine’s forces have recently adapted by using decoy positions to draw Russian fire.

Ukraine will need a regular, diverse supply of ammunition, the Royal United Services Institute said. 

The report said: “One challenge here is that Nato standardisation is not very standardised, with different countries’ howitzers not only having completely different maintenance requirements but also using different charges, fuses and sometimes shells. 

“The current approach by which each country donates a battery of guns in a piecemeal way is rapidly turning into a logistical nightmare for Ukrainian forces with each battery requiring a separate training, maintenance and logistics pipeline. Making support to Ukraine sustainable requires the provision of one or two kinds of gun and for countries to step up production of the appropriate ammunition.”








Ukraine hunts for British factories to deliver artillery shells as counter-attack burns through supply


155mm Howitzer rounds are proving hard to source, with thousands used per day




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## printer (Sep 10, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> 144 Ukrainians were released, not Russians, fuck knows what you're reading. lol
> 
> Surrender *is* a way out. Obviously you don't understand Sun Tzu and just like arguing.
> 
> Well done for playing lol.


So the Russians just handed over the POW because they were feeling generous? Are you that stupid or just trolling?

Read the headline.

"*144 Ukraine Fighters Freed from Russian Captivity in Prisoner Exchange*"


----------



## printer (Sep 10, 2022)

*Ukraine Announces Prisoner Swap Of 144 Soldiers, Some Captured At Azovstal Steelworks *
"This is the largest exchange since the start of the full-scale Russian invasion. Of the 144 freed, 95 are Azovstal defenders. Among them, 43 servicemen of the Azov Regiment," the main intelligence directorate of the Defense Ministry *said* on June 29 on Telegram.

It did not specify when and where the swap took place or how many Russian prisoners were part of the exchange.

*The head of a Russia-backed separatist group in Ukraine’s Donetsk region also reported a prisoner exchange with Kyiv, saying the number of fighters exchanged was 144 on each side.*

Denis Pushilin said 144 Russia-backed separatists and Russian soldiers would return home as part of the exchange.

"We handed over to Kyiv the same number of prisoners from Ukrainian armed units. Most of whom were wounded,” Pushilin said on Telegram.








Ukraine Announces Prisoner Swap Of 144 Soldiers, Some Captured At Azovstal Steelworks


Ukraine's Defense Ministry has announced a prisoner exchange involving 144 Ukrainian soldiers, including scores of defenders of the Azovstal steelworks in the southern port city of Mariupol.




www.rferl.org


----------



## printer (Sep 10, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> 144 Ukrainians were released, not Russians, fuck knows what you're reading. lol
> 
> Surrender *is* a way out. Obviously you don't understand Sun Tzu and just like arguing.
> 
> Well done for playing lol.


Trying to twist words? Like to argue? How about actually adding to our little sandbox here and help reporting what is happening. Unless you are here just to troll.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

printer said:


> * Ukraine hunts for British factories to deliver artillery shells as counter-attack burns through supply *
> 
> 155mm Howitzer rounds are proving hard to source, with thousands used per day 2 September 2022 • 5:12pm
> 
> ...


I though they were suppose to supply Ukraine with airpower? If the Ukrainians keep rolling up the Russians and they run before seeing them, I dunno how much artillery they are using right now, it is hard to hit a moving target and the Russians are moving out of range faster than they can setup! They are abandoning whole artillery units of guns and plenty of ammo too, those will soon be turned on them, if they are still useable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

printer said:


> * Ukraine hunts for British factories to deliver artillery shells as counter-attack burns through supply *
> 
> 155mm Howitzer rounds are proving hard to source, with thousands used per day 2 September 2022 • 5:12pm
> 
> ...


We could see a collapse of the Russian army in Ukraine over the next month, depending on how things go in the east and south, how much equipment and how many prisoners the Ukrainians bag. They are cutting their main logistics hubs and chopping them into bite size pieces, some in the south can't escape with their equipment and supplies, so let them swim or take small boats. The Ukrainian's top general is a smart guy by all accounts and is advised by the best with great intelligence. He also has a motivated army that is well organized, trained and equipped with extensive combat experience. I'm sure he will think up something, those Russian generals who aren't dead were fired by Putin, or will soon be dead in the cauldron of Ukraine.


----------



## printer (Sep 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I though they were suppose to supply Ukraine with airpower? If the Ukrainians keep rolling up the Russians and they run before seeing them, I dunno how much artillery they are using right now, it is hard to hit a moving target and the Russians are moving out of range faster than they can setup! They are abandoning whole artillery units of guns and plenty of ammo too, those will soon be turned on them, if they are still useable.


That is only one area. The Ukrainians will not be able to just roll through the rest of Ukraine. If Kherson was falling like the Kharkiv region then no real need for that many shells. 

*Ukraine to get 70 fighter jets from Poland, Slovakia & Bulgaria*
*Three NATO countries will deliver more than 70 warplanes for Kiev, Ukrainian Army representatives announced on Tuesday morning*

Three NATO countries will deliver more than 70 warplanes for Kiev, Ukrainian Army representatives announced on Tuesday morning.

According to a statement published on Facebook, Poland, Bulgaria and Slovakia will provide over 70 MiG-29 and SU-25 aircraft that can be based at Polish airfields, RT reported. 

ixteen MiG-29 planes and 14 SU-25s will be provided by Bulgaria. Poland will send 28 MiG-29 warplanes, and Slovakia can deliver 12 MiG-29 planes, the officials stated.








Ukraine to get 70 fighter jets from Poland, Slovakia & Bulgaria


Three NATO countries will deliver more than 70 warplanes for Kiev, Ukrainian Army representatives announced on Tuesday morning




www.nationalheraldindia.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568675893131845634


----------



## harrychilds (Sep 10, 2022)

I'm not saying I believe what I am about to say, but. What if War was designed as a depopulation tool, by pointing guns at each other and killing each other we are essentially killing each other for no reason. And it saves the elite illuminati people the job of killing us them selves? I'm kinda high right now and it was just a random thought that I had


----------



## harrychilds (Sep 10, 2022)

War is all about fighting each other and killing each other and turning each other against each other, its very sad and worrying, divide and conquer, it's a method that has been used for a long time. We should all be spreading peace and love. Love your self, love each other, peace and love brothers and sisters!


----------



## ANC (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 10, 2022)

The russians left a lot of equipment behind when they ran away.


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 10, 2022)

Wtf? Lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568676437258797058


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2022)

printer said:


> blocked.


You were remarkably patient with the troll.


----------



## printer (Sep 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You were remarkably patient with the troll.


I used to teach students.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> War is all about fighting each other and killing each other and turning each other against each other, its very sad and worrying, divide and conquer, it's a method that has been used for a long time. We should all be spreading peace and love. Love your self, love each other, peace and love brothers and sisters!


A nice sentiment, unfortunately their are psychos and narcists in the world and more often than not they are in charge of nations, sometimes despotically. It takes good will, but sometimes the bastards just want to murder you and your family for no reason other than bigotry. It is best to speak softly and carry a big stick, while remembering that technology and history made us a community of nations and communities have laws and police to enforce them. The global village has rich and poor, just like a real one, the strong and the weak.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Wtf? Lol.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568676437258797058


No fuel no go? Or the people manning them didn't want to be targets for precision munitions and drones? If the Ukrainians cut the fuel and ammo supply to Kherson they could find the same thing there, the equipment is trapped. This could be the result of HIMARS and special forces focusing on Russian fuel logistics deep in the rear.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Wtf? Lol.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568676437258797058


There is enough shit left behind to equip battalions of Ukrainian reservists, the mechanics will be working overtime for a couple of months refurbishing all that equipment. I'll bet there are literally trainloads of ammo left behind at depots.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568697077647155200


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> @printer I mean you're arguing with some grade A tactical advide there. Why do you think that when you surround an army you shoudn't leave an outlet free? It seem like som strange advice to offer. Why are you offering it?


lulz at Grade A. Art of War was written in 500 BC and talked of using chariots.



JamieThePainter said:


> You seem confused as to what "leave an outlet free" might mean. Otherwise I don't see what alternative point you're trying to make here.


Sun Tzu was talking about an army that was still able to fight. In his time, that meant something very different than today. If you read the AOW, you'll see there are plenty of contradictions. That is because there is no recipe for winning a war. Sun Tzu wrote the Art of War, not The Dummy's Guide to War.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

*Dozens of generals and colonels liquidated, positions defeated: Russian army collapses*
8,381 views Sep 10, 2022 Thousands Russian servicemen have been killed over the past week alone. Reports confirmed by the Russian side about the deaths of officers and regular military personnel are appearing with increasing frequency. Because of the losses on the frontline battles, top officers, generals and colonels are forced to get close to the contact line, where they are killed thanks to the actions of Ukraine’s intelligence, and then the strike force. Every fifth among those liquidated was an officer. How significant are the losses of the Russian army – watch our story.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | Ruzzian Army Collapsed | Ukraine took key cities Glory to Ukraine!*


----------



## printer (Sep 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568484116655480832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568604841630482432


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Update from Ukraine | Ruzzian Army Collapsed | Ukraine took key cities Glory to Ukraine!*


Thanks! I just watched. Is it really true they took 3000 Sq KM back?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

He has an election next year, if this keeps up, what you you think his chances are? He might be compared the Churchill, but he won't share his political fate!  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568678364202008579


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Thanks! I just watched. Is it really true they took 3000 Sq KM back?


I think so, they are taking new ground all the time, advances are rapid in these kind of situations and the Ukrainians have large reservist forces who can hold and mop up the ground they take ,multiplying their combat power and dealing with POWS and gathering up Russian equipment. The Ukrainians will exploit their advantage while the Russians are disorganized, confused and out of position. What they take they can hold, thanks to their territorials, they have over a million men under arms and most are reservists. Expect large numbers of prisoners, perhaps as many as 20K in the east and anther 20k in the bag on the southern front over the next month. Also expect the capture of lot's of equipment and ammo, enough to equip a couple of Ukrainian battalions or more.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 10, 2022)

printer said:


> *The Ministry of Defense explained the retreat of troops from Izyum and Balakliya*
> Russian troops in the areas of Izyum and Balakliya were regrouped to build up efforts in the Donetsk direction, this was done in order to achieve the goals of the special operation in Ukraine. So the retreat from the two cities was explained in the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation , as the official representative of the department, Lieutenant General Igor Konashenkov , told reporters .
> 
> According to him, the operation to curtail and transfer the Izyum-Balakley group of Russian troops to the territory of the DPR was carried out within three days. For the sake of this, the RF Armed Forces carried out diversionary measures, indicating the real actions of the troops.
> ...


what is putin going to do when he loses his war? how is going to explain all the lies? all the dead soldiers? he can't keep a total information blackout going forever. as soon as they lose, and the soldiers that live come home, the russians will hear what really happened. people are already getting around the information blockade, and they will show others how to do the same, more and more people will regain exposure to world news site, that all tell the same narrative, which doesn't match putin's narrative except in the remotest way...there were russian soldiers in Ukraine...that is pretty much where the stories diverge...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what is putin going to do when he loses his war? how is going to explain all the lies? all the dead soldiers? he can't keep a total information blackout going forever. as soon as they lose, and the soldiers that live come home, the Russians will hear what really happened. people are already getting around the information blockade, and they will show others how to do the same, more and more people will regain exposure to world news site, that all tell the same narrative, which doesn't match putin's narrative except in the remotest way...there were Russian soldiers in Ukraine...that is pretty much where the stories diverge...


He's fucked and him and Trump might go down so close together they could hold hands on the way to Hell. Make no mistake it is policy to send both of them there, Joe speaks so softly you can hardly hear him. In both cases he just has to point to his competent people and say get him, that's it, nothing more. In both cases their arrogance brought them down and in both cases Joe's remedy was the same, slow steady strangulation with the help of allies. No nukes over Ukraine and no civil war when Donald bites the dust either. Meanwhile try to keep the house, get a useful senate majority and get shit for the country done by winning the election. The Russians are on the run and so are the republicans, both of the bastards are on their back feet fighting for survival.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Ukrainians could take out Putin, just not with American weapons, but Ukraine is a fairly advanced country with access to global technology markets...


perhaps, but if they did it with a dirty nuclear device, that would more than likely be a war crime. it certainly ought to be.
even a nice clean one shot sniper kill from a distance would have repercussions...while i personally would buy all of Ukraine a beer, it would still be the sanctioned killing of a non combatant...i'm not sure if that would be "legal" or not...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> perhaps, but if they did it with a dirty nuclear device, that would more than likely be a war crime. it certainly ought to be.
> even a nice clean one shot sniper kill from a distance would have repercussions...while i personally would buy all of Ukraine a beer, it would still be the sanctioned killing of a non combatant...i'm not sure if that would be "legal" or not...


There is really not much point in taking only Putin out. A cautionary tale seems apt here.









A quote from On Law, Morality, and Politics


At the time when everyone in Syracuse desired the death of Dionysius, an elderly woman prayed over and over that he would be unharmed and outlive her. An...



www.goodreads.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> perhaps, but if they did it with a dirty nuclear device, that would more than likely be a war crime. it certainly ought to be.
> even a nice clean one shot sniper kill from a distance would have repercussions...while i personally would buy all of Ukraine a beer, it would still be the sanctioned killing of a non combatant...i'm not sure if that would be "legal" or not...


For Ukraine to take him out with a drone or a precision missile using conventional means would be perfectly legitimate. He is the head of their armed forces and primarily responsible for the attack on Ukraine, nobody would sanction them or say a peep, he is a war criminal. Ukraine probably has no law against political assassinations, few countries do, there is only retaliation. That's partly what's going on with the UK and Russia in Ukraine, they used weapons of mass destruction for political assassinations on British territory repeatedly FFS and now they will pay for it in blood.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

printer said:


> That is only one area. The Ukrainians will not be able to just roll through the rest of Ukraine. If Kherson was falling like the Kharkiv region then no real need for that many shells.
> 
> *Ukraine to get 70 fighter jets from Poland, Slovakia & Bulgaria*
> *Three NATO countries will deliver more than 70 warplanes for Kiev, Ukrainian Army representatives announced on Tuesday morning*
> ...


Well the thing about Kherson is the geography, the Russians are cut off from effective supply for 25 K troops. However the ground is flat with no cover, open fields. If the Russians run out on fuel they cannot maneuver over the large distances and their equipment becomes stationary targets with empty fuel tanks. Keeping low level heat on them causes them to use up ammo and sooner or later the troops will have to try and get out as best they can by crossing the river. It is kinda of an example of leaving these high quality Russian troops a way out (minus their equipment), rather than fight them on unfavorable ground.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

Chopping the isolated Kherson pocket in half.






*Satellite Photos of Three Bridges Over the Inhulets River, Kherson (07/09)*
11,075 views Sep 10, 2022 Satellite photos of three key bridges over the Inhulets River, Kherson. In Oleksandrivka, Nosofiivka ans Barativka.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568755049509289984


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568576718692093952


----------



## printer (Sep 10, 2022)

*Kadyrov called "awesome" the situation in the Kharkov direction*
The situation in the Kharkiv direction, from where the Russian troops retreated the day before, is interesting and even “awesome”. This was stated by the head of Chechnya Ramzan Kadyrov.

“The situation is very interesting, I would even say straight “awesome”. The fact that [Russian troops] left there, gave away several settlements – this also has its pluses, ”Ramzan Kadyrov said in his telegram channel.

He said that special units of the Russian Armed Forces were transferred to the Kharkiv direction to carry out special tasks. “They are in place, they stepped in and have already begun to work,” said the head of Chechnya.

Earlier, the Russian Ministry of Defense announced the regrouping of troops near Balakleya and Izyum. The Izyum-Balakleyskaya grouping was folded in three days and transferred to the DPR . Kadyrov called the talk about the retreat of Russian troops complete nonsense . He also promised that Russian troops would soon take Balakleya and Kupyansk , and also reach Odessa.








Кадыров назвал «офигенной» ситуацию на харьковском направлении


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Pushilin announced the advancement of the DPR forces in many directions*
Troops of the Donetsk People's Republic (DNR) are moving with difficulty in many directions. This was announced by the head of the DPR Denis Pushilin.

“Our guys are moving forward in many areas. It's hard, but they're moving forward," Denis Pushilin told TASS.

He also noted that the situation at the front is tense, but everything is under control. Meanwhile, the Armed Forces of Ukraine are in big trouble due to the fact that untrained fighters are sent to the front line, the head of the DPR added. He assured that the Ukrainian militants had no chance in the areas of Pavlovka, Nikolsky and Yegorovka.

The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation reported that the Izyum-Balakliya group of Russian troops was transferred to the territory of the Donetsk People's Republic (DPR). The head of Chechnya, Ramzan Kadyrov, said that the opinion about the retreat of the RF Armed Forces is "complete nonsense . " The Ministry of Defense of Ukraine acknowledged the spread of fakes about the capture of settlements by the Armed Forces of Ukraine .








Пушилин сообщил о продвижении сил ДНР по многим направлениям


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568574387670102016


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

Now here is a happy guy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568730010399145984


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

Seems the roads are clogged with refugees, it would be hard for the Russians troops get through with all the traffic heading for Russia.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568519233973133314


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Seems the roads are clogged with refugees, it would be hard for the Russians troops get through with all the traffic heading for Russia.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568519233973133314


the long-awaited denazification begins.


----------



## printer (Sep 10, 2022)

*Russian officials face fines after calling for 'impeachment' of President Putin*
Several elected officials in Russia have been summoned by police after they called for the impeachment of Russian President Vladimir Putin.
In a rare display of dissent in the country, local deputies from the Smolninskoye municipality in the St. Petersburg area appealed to the Russian Duma to impeach the President, for what they called crimes of high treason.

The author of the appeal, Dmitry Palyuga, posted it on Twitter, alleging Putin was responsible for "(1) the decimation of young able-bodied Russian men who would serve the workforce better than the military; (2) Russia's economic downturn and brain drain; (3) NATO's expansion eastward, including adding Finland and Sweden to "double" its border with Russia; (4) the opposite effect of the "special military operation" in Ukraine."
Palyuga and fellow Deputy Nikita Yuferev later posted on Twitter a summons issued to them by the St. Petersburg police for their "discrediting of the ruling establishment".

Palyuga later reported that two of the four deputies summoned have been released by the police and all are expected to face fines.
Kremlin has tried very hard to stifle any criticism of its invasion of Ukraine.

After launching a full scale invasion in late February, the Russian government moved swiftly to shut down the remnants of Russia's free press and introduced a new law that imposed severe criminal penalties for spreading "fake" information.
According to OVD-Info, an independent group that tracks detentions in Russia, 16,437 people have been arrested or detained for anti-war activism in Russia since the start of the invasion.








Russian officials face fines after calling for 'impeachment' of President Putin | CNN


Several elected officials in Russia have been summoned by police after they called for the impeachment of Russian President Vladimir Putin.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 10, 2022)

So the Pro RU folks are deciding that maybe it would be wise to get out while they can?
After murdering so many Ukrainians that may be a wise decision.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russian officials face fines after calling for 'impeachment' of President Putin*
> Several elected officials in Russia have been summoned by police after they called for the impeachment of Russian President Vladimir Putin.
> In a rare display of dissent in the country, local deputies from the Smolninskoye municipality in the St. Petersburg area appealed to the Russian Duma to impeach the President, for what they called crimes of high treason.
> 
> ...


I think the situation for Vlad is gonna go from bad to worse in a month and by American election season he should be in deep trouble, in Ukraine and at home in Russia. A lot might depend on when the usual fall rains begin, they could have a bit a drought there too this year though, winter comer later and is less sever there now too. Back in February the ground was thawing and the Russians couldn't get off the roads. In the south the soil is more sandy and can drain, in the east there is a lot of black earth, the gumbo you are familiar with in Manitoba, so moves there early would make sense, before mud season.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> So the Pro RU folks are deciding that maybe it would be wise to get out while they can?
> After murdering so many Ukrainians that may be a wise decision.


It's the same in Crimea, there are lines of Russians or Quislings trying to get out, fearing the bridge to Russia might be cut at Kerch. They might fear their neighbors more than the government.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568768391594270720


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568747470384939009


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

Def Mon
@DefMon3

Ukraine have now almost complete fire control over the Valuyki - Luhansk railway connection with GMLRS. I'm not even sure the Russians are going to try to stay in this area, but if they do, they will not enjoy it very much.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568774503949553666


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568772280716611584


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568782102782709760


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568768391594270720


the Ukrainians ought to secure those ammo depots, return it to the russians one shell at a time, from the russian's own seized and abandoned artillery.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568769484965437442


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the Ukrainians ought to secure those ammo depots return it to the russians one shell at a time, from the russian's own seized and abandoned artillery.


That is in the south, where they want to trap 25 K Russian troops or get them to leave without their equipment. No matter how good the troops, they can't fight without ammo and can't move without fuel and that is on the wrong side of the river. The troops in the pocket have been cut in half and can't mutually support each other.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

https://twitter.com/TheStudyofWar?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1568747470384939009%7Ctwgr%5E7a106797fb64bdbcb93dff4087de148d4b283ed1%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.rollitup.org%2Ft%2Fwar.1067619%2Fpage-696




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568456177922736129


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

Meanwhile at the backdoor, Uncle Sam and others are shoving more misery Russia's way...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568752748912427008


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

*U.S. National Security Advisor Jake Sullivan* said Ukraine should independently decide when and how to liberate territories occupied by Russia in Donetsk and Luhansk oblasts *as well as Crimea*.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568789306801639425


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568794395356405762


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568797845397934081


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

*BREAKING: Ukraine Military COUNTEROFFENSIVE against Russia is having STUNNING SUCCESS*
38,942 views Sep 10, 2022 The Ukrainian military has launched one of the most successful counteroffensives in military history against Russia. Retired Commander of US Army Europe Ben Hodges breaks it down. “Russia went from the second most powerful army in the world to the second most powerful army in Ukraine,” Hodges tells us.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

*Putin Reacts to Kharkiv Counteroffensive (Real classified footage)*
116,392 views Sep 10, 2022 I got hold of a footage from Putin's Bunker as the news rolled in. Share so more people get first hand experience. For German-speaking friends some people recommended to turn the volume off.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 10, 2022)

I'd like to think the USA helped and with more on the way it can be even better.
I believe that winter is coming so it will be muddy too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Putin Reacts to Kharkiv Counteroffensive (Real classified footage)*
> 116,392 views Sep 10, 2022 I got hold of a footage from Putin's Bunker as the news rolled in. Share so more people get first hand experience. For German-speaking friends some people recommended to turn the volume off.


funny, i saw exactly the same movie about trump...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 10, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I'd like to think the USA helped and with more on the way it can be even better.
> I believe that winter is coming so it will be muddy too.


it won't be muddy till spring...i'm wondering if there will be any russians alive in Ukraine by spring?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 11, 2022)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2022/sep/09/russia-kharkiv-reinforcements-ukraine-counterattack
i wonder what kind of reinforcements, with what kind of training, wearing what kind of gear?
perhaps this BTG? 

led by this general?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)

Seems the MAGATs are against the war, suddenly interested in the drinking water of black folks in Jackson Mi. Whining about all the money being spent and given to Ukraine. It's actually the military bargain of the century, a solid investment, not an expense. I guess she is complaining about it being used as intended and to great effect, bad timing on the MAGATs part to be on Russia's side so publicly, I can't see it getting more vote, but I can see it losing a few. I haven't even heard Trump saying much about the war, other than his blunder of calling Putin a genius for starting the war, but a lot of his fans are spouting Russian propaganda.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568706571299061760


----------



## Polly Wog (Sep 11, 2022)

I'm glad Joe's in there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)

*Russian morale is ‘too low’ to fight back Ukrainian troops*
153,365 views Sep 11, 2022 "The Russian troops don’t have good morale. They were unprepared and certainly unprepared for the resistance they face."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)

Ukraine Update: Can we get a Donbas uprising or surrender?


Reports continue to stream in of confirmed and rumors Ukrainian advances. In Mark Sumner’s last update, he gave up trying to post an accurate map. There isn’t one that can keep up with Ukraine’s shockingly fast rate of advance. Tomorrow, Sunday, I’ll...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)

Russia Is Retreating After Putin's Conference Call; It's Not Going To Go Well


The retreat from eastern Kharkiv oblast looks a lot like the defeat and withdrawal from Kiev, Sumy and Kharkiv. It seems clear that Russia has made a decision to withdraw and re-position as many men and as much material as possible. The Russian...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)

Ukraine Invasion Day 200: advances continue toward Kupyansk, Izyum, and the Oskil River


The fog of war continues overcast, as Russians are trying to regroup after a week of Ukrainian advances in the east. The war turns out not to be about scale and scope but about scale versus scope as the size of Russian military resources has not...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it won't be muddy till spring...i'm wondering if there will be any russians alive in Ukraine by spring?


They often have fall rains, but this year could be drier than usual, there is black earth in the east, but sand and well drained in the south. The east will become impassable except on the roads if it rains a lot this fall and winter (global warming), the south not so much with it's sandy soil. It makes sense to take ground in the east first and save the south for later, they left local poorly equipped conscripts dragooned into service in the east and sent their best units south, sucked in. They have no more local support in the east, they are either dead (used as cannon fodder) or switched sides. They are kinda like Trumpers, many fucked themselves by supporting this Russian bullshit in the beginning.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Russian morale is ‘too low’ to fight back Ukrainian troops*
> 153,365 views Sep 11, 2022 "The Russian troops don’t have good morale. They were unprepared and certainly unprepared for the resistance they face."


Yeah fur-sure

Putin to Troops "We have a special police action it's no big deal. You will get rent vouchers as a bonus."
Troops to Putin "WTF!!!! this is a War Dude!"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)

The Russians could lose the whole of the east, even Mariupol, if the Ukrainians make it to the sea of Azov in the south and take out the Kerch bridge it will cut off Crimea, divide the Russian forces and completely fuck them in the south and in Crimea, they would be cut off from resupply and if they got their troops out, an army's worth of, out of fuel equipment would be left behind.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568927655839293440


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)

Cap in hand he goes to see his new master. Getting his ass kicked in Ukraine won't help his case or standing with Xi, who is probably waiting for his army to be destroyed before moving into central Asia with it's riches. I mean who needs Taiwan when there is all that vast territory left undefended with weak rail and road links to European Russia where 80% of Russia's ethnic population lives. They can use soft and hard power to foment trouble in distant republics near their border and offer to share Chinese prosperity with a new government. The fuckers could probably build a railroad to them from China in a month or two.









Xi to meet Putin in first trip outside China since COVID began


The meeting will give Xi an opportunity to underscore his clout while Putin can demonstrate Russia's tilt toward Asia as the West seeks to punish Russia for the Ukraine war.




www.reuters.com


----------



## printer (Sep 11, 2022)

*Military expert spoke about the trap that Russia set for the Armed Forces of Ukraine during the retreat*
Russian troops retreat deliberately to focus their attention on weak positions. These actions will ultimately help to attack more effectively in the future, which the Armed Forces do not expect. This was told by military expert Viktor Litovkin.

The expert emphasizes that sometimes it is necessary to take a step back in order to move forward. According to him, the retreat was necessary in order to strengthen the unprotected rear in other territories.

“We made a maneuver because we occupied the cities, but the rear was not provided, we had no reserves behind. We started moving them quite late. Because Ukraine has concentrated a large shock fist in the place where we were thin. <...> The Russian military had to leave the cities near Kharkov and concentrate on the Donetsk direction. <...> Now Russian troops do it selectively and gracefully, namely, surgically. If Russia retreated today, this does not mean that it has done so forever,” Litovkin explained. His words are quoted by the Fifth TV channel.

He also clarified that today the recommendations of the United States and NATO on monitoring the current position of Russian troops are helping Ukraine. Intelligence is carried out using satellites. In addition, according to a military expert, such tactics are not new for our country. It was still used during the Great Patriotic War, when Kharkov was taken three or four times.

Russia has been conducting a special operation in Ukraine since February 24 . At the moment, the Russian military has taken control of the Kherson region and most of Zaporozhye. However, now the Russian troops had to retreat. The Izyum-Balakleyskaya grouping of Russian troops was transferred to the territory of the Donetsk People's Republic (DPR).








Военный эксперт рассказал о ловушке, которую Россия устроила для ВСУ при отступлении


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Refugees told about the situation on the border of the Kharkiv region and Russia*
Refugees from the Kharkiv region spoke about how they evacuated to Russia with their families, as well as about the situation at the border and temporary accommodation points. RIA Novosti correspondent talked to the forced migrants .

According to Andrei Makushenko, a refugee from the Kharkiv region, he decided to evacuate with his family when shelling began near his village of Tavolzhanka, 20 kilometers from Kupyansk .

According to Makushenko, when part of the region came under Russian control, life in the village began to improve, jobs appeared, pensioners began to receive payments three times higher than their Ukrainian pension.

“Everything seemed to work out. And three days ago it began to bang for Kupyansk. We have checkpoints there, and guys were standing on the street, we have already become more or less friends with them. I’m telling the guys what to do, they said it’s better to leave, ”the man said.

According to the refugee, he miraculously managed to quickly pass the line at the border - before him, those entering Russia stood for two days. “While we were in line, an ambulance came, tea, sandwiches. We were told at the border about a temporary accommodation point,” Makushenko said.

Another refugee, a resident of Kupyansk, noted that the employees of the Ministry of Emergency Situations at the border offered to warm themselves in buses, fed them sandwiches and tea.

On September 10, the authorities of the Kharkiv region called on residents to leave their homes in the war zone due to increasing shelling of settlements by Ukrainian troops.








Беженцы рассказали о ситуации на границе Харьковской области и России


Беженцы из Харьковской области рассказали о том, как вместе с семьями эвакуировались в Россию, о ситуации на границе и пунктах временного размещения. С вынужденными переселенцами пообщался корреспондент РИА Новости. По словам одного из беженцев, на границе ожидающим предлагали погреться в...




lenta-ru.translate.goog


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Cap in hand he goes to see his new master. Getting his ass kicked in Ukraine won't help his case or standing with Xi, who is probably waiting for his army to be destroyed before moving into central Asia with it's riches. I mean who needs Taiwan when there is all that vast territory left undefended with weak rail and road links to European Russia where 80% of Russia's ethnic population lives. They can use soft and hard power to foment trouble in distant republics near their border and offer to share Chinese prosperity with a new government. The fuckers could probably build a railroad to them from China in a month or two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, you're describing the fucking worst possible scenario right there, because the Chinese are going to be the next problem to be dealt with, and they don't need all those resources to exploit in the mean time. i'm sure the rest of Europe and Asia would be thrilled to have the chinese strip mining, dumping toxic waste, and building military bases right next door, the Taiwanese sure seem to be enjoying it...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, you're describing the fucking worst possible scenario right there, because the Chinese are going to be the next problem to be dealt with, and they don't need all those resources to exploit in the mean time. i'm sure the rest of Europe and Asia would be thrilled to have the chinese strip mining, dumping toxic waste, and building military bases right next door, the Taiwanese sure seem to be enjoying it...


The Ukrainian war is the best security they have, it is making the Chinese government think good and fucking hard about invading, wars have unintended consequences as Putin is finding out. In the wake of this war American and other arms makers will be booming making the next generation of replacement weapons for those used in Ukraine, not just for America, but for Europe too. Europe will be taking over much of it's own security in coming years, Germany is rearming and Ukraine will be a pretty strong military power and NATO ally and proxy. Shit, after this war Ukraine might even be a NATO member, but they would be more useful as an independent proxy that can do things to Russia that NATO can't. However I don't think this war will end in Ukraine, IMHO, it will end in Belarus with it's liberation and a new government after a coup and or revolution. One thing is for sure, Belarus ain't gonna invade Ukraine now!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)

*They pushed them to the border!*


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 11, 2022)

Saturday’s Evening update:









Ukraine Update: Can we get a Donbas uprising or surrender?


Reports continue to stream in of confirmed and rumors Ukrainian advances. In Mark Sumner’s last update, he gave up trying to post an accurate map. There isn’t one that can keep up with Ukraine’s shockingly fast rate of advance. Tomorrow, Sunday, I’ll...




www.dailykos.com





…and Sunday’s morning update:









Ukraine Update: Massive Ukrainian victory, Russia leaving all of Kharkiv oblast


A quick update to get the news up, I’ll flesh this out throughout the day. HIMARS caught a retreating Russian unit: From the Russian’s POV: More to come. Sunday, Sep 11, 2022 · 3:04:23 PM +00:00 · kos Let’s look at the big picture. Blue hash is Kharkiv...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## printer (Sep 11, 2022)

Ukrainian source so obvious bias but sometimes you do not need to make things up (like the Russians).
*Goptovka, bordering with the Russian Federation, Kharkiv region under the control of the Armed Forces of Ukraine (video) *
The Armed Forces of Ukraine are already in Goptovka , a border checkpoint on the Ukrainian-Russian border in the Dergachev district of the Kharkiv region.

This was reported by the Ukrainian military of the 130th troop battalion.



> “On September 11, Goptovka came under the control of the Armed Forces of Ukraine!” – the message says.


So far, there is no official confirmation from the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

https://t.me/uniannet/71741?embed=1


Hoptovka is a checkpoint across the state border of Ukraine on the border with Russia. Prior to the start of the full-scale invasion of the Russian troops, only automobile type of control was carried out through the checkpoint. Located in the Kharkiv region, Dergachevsky district, near the village of Goptovka, on the E105 highway, which coincides with the M20.








Goptovka, bordering with the Russian Federation, Kharkiv region under the control of the Armed Forces of Ukraine (video)


So far, there is no official confirmation from the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. Hoptovka in Kharkiv region is again under the control of Ukraine / photo galleryua.com The Armed For…




ukrainetoday.org





*Exclusive: Russian soldiers ‘literally running’ for their lives as chain of command collapses *
Panicked Russian soldiers are abandoning their tanks, weapons and even clothes as they “literally run from their positions” in the face of a shock Ukrainian offensive, soldiers have told The Telegraph.

A Ukrainian intelligence unit on the front line said the Russian chain of command was broken and soldiers were fleeing without putting up a fight, many of them changing into civilian clothes to avoid detection.

A drone operator returning from the front line on Sunday also told The Telegraph that the speed of the offensive had even taken their own army by surprise, with troops struggling to recover the mountains of Russian ammunition and armoured vehicles left behind.

Watching the battles through reconnaissance drones and listening to Russian communications, the soldiers said Russian units were being obliterated before they had time to identify their enemy, while survivors fled amid the chaos.

In one intercepted communication, a commander with the callsign Birdie described hearing a Russian tank unit desperately asking what had happened to their command. “‘We are totally f—ed’.

Twitter: Defence of Ukraine. russia is trying to maintain its status as the largest supplier of military equipment for the Ukrainian army, and even to improve its status, knowing that lend-lease will soon come into effect. #UAarmy loves its trophy ammo

“Then they fled. Later we found their burned tank.”

The first-hand description of the counter-offensive – one of the first describing an ongoing operation – belies claims by the Russian Defence ministry that Moscow’s retreat from Izium and other parts of occupied Kharkiv was a planned “regrouping”.

“They were really afraid, their chain of command was in chaos. Officers left the area before the fighting began,” Birdie said, describing listening to panicked Russian radio transmissions.

The 31-year-old commands a communications and reconnaissance unit in the Kraken Regiment that returned to Kharkiv from the liberated city of Balakliya on Sunday morning.

*Listening in on enemy*
The unit had spent a week intercepting radio communications and surveilling Russian positions for a Ukrainian counter-offensive that is estimated to have routed Russian forces from nearly 2,000 square miles of territory since Tuesday.

A volunteer unit formed on the day of Russia’s invasion on February 24, Kraken operates in a grey zone separate from Ukraine’s armed forces but answering to their defence ministry, giving it greater flexibility than other military units to discuss an ongoing counter-offensive that remains under a media blackout.

Having slept little since the operation, and with blue tape still tied around the sleeves of his uniform to identify him as a Ukrainian soldier, Birdie was upbeat describing the counter-offensive.

“It was the coolest thing I’ve ever seen in my life,” he said of his unit’s work coordinating Ukrainian ground forces via drone as they attacked Russian positions.

“I saw small units of up to five of our guys on foot who were destroying huge numbers or Russian vehicles – three tanks at one time,” he added, drinking a coffee on a chilly morning in central Kharkiv.

Russian soldiers and fighters from the separatist Donetsk and Luhansk regions had fled in a rout, he said.

*Fleeing Russians*
“They left a huge amount of vehicles and ammunition. We couldn’t transfer or evacuate it all to our rear.”

Few of the pro-Russian forces stayed to fight, with many switching into civilian clothes to flee, Birdie added.

“There were a lot of uniforms lying around. We caught some of these guys trying to escape in civilian clothes, they were telling some incredible bullshit trying to save themselves.”

Other Russian troops were unable to distinguish their own forces from advancing Ukrainian troops.

“I heard them asking what were the white crosses on the vehicles. Then I heard them die in real time, while I was listening,” he said.

Tai, a 23-year-old drone operator, said the counter-offensive had advanced even faster than they had planned.

“The hardest task was coordinating all the groups operating inside Balakliya,” she said, describing how they had liberated the city faster than they had initially expected.

A Kraken commander who declined to be identified credited the unit with acting as the brains of a complex counter-offensive with their drones as the eyes.

“We need more drones, we need more more drones!” said Green, a 43-year–old drone pilot in the unit.

*Further counter-offensives*
The unit is now expecting to redeploy in the near future for further offensive operations.

“I think it’s the beginning of the end for Russian occupants,” said Marty, a 25-year-old in the unit who comes from a Kharkiv village that was liberated last week.

“They were literally running from their positions, leaving their stuff and heading to the occupied territories. I think more significant gains are coming.”








Exclusive: Russian soldiers ‘literally running’ for their lives as chain of command collapses


Ukraine intelligence unit tells The Telegraph they are struggling to deal with the mountains of equipment left behind after rout By Campbell MacDiarmid IN KHARKIV 11 September 2022 • 3:01pm BST Pan…




ukrainetoday.org


----------



## printer (Sep 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568035121982279680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568691658879041536


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568989676115038211


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)

printer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568035121982279680
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568691658879041536


It is amazing that we are able to keep up with events in this war with cellphones, social media, private satellites and intelligence companies and the media all providing information and locals insight as well as disinformation! During ww2 the old men on the home front had a map on the wall and the radio, with newsreels at the theater. I wondered where all the young guys were, since most of the video was of reservists or territorials in their own areas. Troops are probably forbidden phones, but not Gopros, the younger fitter guys were in the regular army or elite forces doing the advancing for the most part. They should be moving large numbers of territorials and reservists into the newly liberated territories and telling them to leave their phones at home. They will need them to secure the area, mop up, manage prisoners and collect vast amounts of equipment, they are a force multiplier along with the civilian organizations that will refurbish most of the equipment. If they have an operation going to refurbish the Russian guns with Poland and others, they will be busy! They will capture enough Russian ammo to keep them busy for awhile.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)

Between the south and the east, how many tanks will the Ukrainians get? 
How much other equipment? 
How many guns? 
How much ammo? 
How many prisoners, wounded and dead Russians?
How many Russian BTG's out of the picture, many with their equipment captured?

There might have been 100 Russian Battalion Tactical Groups or less left in Ukraine and recent operations might bag or unequip at least almost half of them. It could leave the Donbas open to an attack on their undefended northern flank, if the Ukrainians take the ground north of them, their fixed defenses point mostly to the west, the ones to the friendly north are not manned, yet. They will need to withdraw BTGs from the south to reinforce the east close to the Russian border, this might weaken the south enough for the Ukrainians to drive through to the sea of Azov.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568968826959843330


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 11, 2022)

*The last reactor at Zaporizhzhia, Europe's largest nuclear power plant, has stopped*


----------



## printer (Sep 11, 2022)

Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment, health matters, natural disasters, and weather...




liveuamap.com


----------



## xtsho (Sep 11, 2022)

Things are going bad for vlad.

When you have to get ammunition from North Korea it shows a complete failure in your supply chain. In war the supply chain is critical.

If this comes down to who runs out of bullets first then Russia is completely fucked. They don't have the capability to compete with the unlimited supply of weapons available to Ukraine. pootin will probably beg Xi Jinping when he meets with him for some ammunition.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 11, 2022)

War. I'm stopping this war for a moment of silence on the war that started 9/11/01.









Let's roll - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)

*Russia’s ‘rigid’ forces collapse to ‘audacious lightning’ Ukraine counteroffensive*
19,111 views Sep 11, 2022 Ukraine has carried out such a swift counteroffensive against Russia it's taken even their own forces by surprise. Ukrainian troops have recaptured huge areas of territory in the east of the country, some reportedly reaching a settlement almost on the border with Russia. As Russian troops abandon their positions, leaving tanks, ammunition and military hardware behind, Ukrainian flags have been raised in dozens of newly liberated villages and towns.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)

*'The Russian Federation could collapse' because of Ukraine's counter-offensive | Ben Hodges*
25,445 views Sep 11, 2022 "We were not prepared for the collapse of the Soviet Union. We need to be prepared for the collapse of Russia." Ukraine's counter offensive could result in the Russian Federation collapsing, say General Ben Hodges.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 11, 2022)

Guaranteed this offensive was orchestrated by US advisors. That's the reason it's been so successful. The strategy, intelligence, and weapons all coming from the United States and other western nations but the US is in charge. There's no doubt about that.  Who knows how many well trained military contractors are in the country right now. They don't even know how to operate some of the weapons systems we've sent. Someone's showing them how. 

Then there are the behind the scenes efforts to sow unrest within Russia which isn't hard as more and more the Russian people are becoming aware of how bad it's going. All these peoples sons that aren't coming home and the lack of will for any to go fight. We should start seeing anti-war protests popping up and spreading inside Russia. It will get to the point where the internal security forces will refuse to do anything about it as many have probably lost family members in Ukraine and they didn't even get the body so they could bury them properly.

This is going to be the end of pootin. I don't think he stays in power longer than another 2 years at most.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Guaranteed this offensive was orchestrated by US advisors. That's the reason it's been so successful. The strategy, intelligence, and weapons all coming from the United States and other western nations but the US is in charge. There's no doubt about that. Who knows how many well trained military contractors are in the country right now. They don't even know how to operate some of the weapons systems we've sent. Someone's showing them how.
> 
> Then there are the behind the scenes efforts to sow unrest within Russia which isn't hard as more and more the Russian people are becoming aware of how bad it's going. All these peoples sons that aren't coming home and the lack of will for any to go fight. We should start seeing anti-war protests popping up and spreading inside Russia. It will get to the point where the internal security forces will refuse to do anything about it as many have probably lost family members in Ukraine and they didn't even get the body so they could bury them properly.
> 
> This is going to be the end of pootin. I don't think he stays in power longer than another 2 years at most.


I think Uncle Sam and others helped a lot, but it is Ukrainian courage, patriotism and morale doing the heavy lifting. Uncle Sam got a bargain and made a good bet, considering the cost of a new aircraft carrier or a new weapons system, the number 1 adversary's complete destruction is a Helluva deal! Back Liberal democracy and good people, not strongmen, no nation building required here, just a hand. There is a good possibility much of their war and the damage wrought might be paid for by the billion dollars the Russians have abroad that can be accessed. Estimates are around $400 billion for damage to Ukrainian property and say another $50 billion to pay back aid and military assistance plus get the economy back up and running, though reconstruction will take care of that. 

In short, Uncle Sam could get rid of the Russian conventional threat, get payed back for all the aid and assistance, generate tons of sales for newer replacement weapons at home and with allies and increase the military strength of Europe with new members and German rearming. Meanwhile the whole region is blown wide open with new geopolitical possibilities with Belarus the next domino to fall. Shit Vlad might even end up dead over this disaster for Russia, he fucked them for generations.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569048234626088960


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | We reached Ruzzian Border! Enemy has huge losses!*


----------



## printer (Sep 11, 2022)

*The "People's Army of Donbass" called the counteroffensive of the Armed Forces of Ukraine a cover*
Ukraine's attempted counter-offensive may be an imitation to distract from the preparation of the main attack - against Kherson. Now the Armed Forces of Ukraine are conducting reconnaissance in force in this direction, Georgy Makariev, head of the public organization "People's Army of Donbass", told URA.RU.

“Now there is an imitation of an offensive in other directions. The goal is to "pull" the Russian troops to prepare an attack in a specific place. It is foolish to think that an enemy offensive can develop favorably where the main contingent of the RF Armed Forces is located. So, I think the main blow will be on a different target. Most likely, this is the Kherson direction. Now reconnaissance in force is underway: the establishment of crossings across the Ingulets River and attempts to gain a foothold on our bank. But in the near future, the enemy will throw the main forces and still try to take Kherson, which has already approached at a march distance, ”Makariev said.

According to Makariev, Ukrainian forces, with the help of American guidance satellites and their own weapons, have already bombed three main bridges: two across the Dnieper River, the Antonovsky and Kakhovskaya hydroelectric power stations, the Darevsky bridge across the right tributary of the Dnieper, the Ingulets River. “They bombed slowly, for more than a month, as if reluctantly, so as not to cause unnecessary excitement on the part of the RF Armed Forces,” Makariev notes.

In this situation, the expert notes, there are conditions for the offensive of the Armed Forces of Ukraine on Kherson. The loss of direct communication with the city means that there is no possibility of a quick delivery of both equipment and manpower. In Kherson and its environs, the Russian contingent is limited, and in the event of a full-scale offensive in this direction, it could be difficult for Russian forces. “In my opinion, we will stand, but the enemy may think differently. In fact, there are conditions for the enemy to attack there, but he will be defeated in any case, ”Makariev concluded.

Kherson and most of the Zaporozhye region came under the control of the Russian army during a special operation to demilitarize and denazify Ukraine. According to Russian President Vladimir Putin, its main task is to protect the civilians of Donbass from Ukrainian nationalists.








В «Народной армии Донбасса» назвали контрнаступление ВСУ прикрытием


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Zelensky refuses to negotiate with Russia now*
Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky said he was not ready for negotiations with Russia, he told the American television channel CNN.

The politician has now refused to engage in dialogue with "those who put forward ultimatums."

At the same time, Zelensky noted that Russia is a “neighbor with a huge population,” so Ukraine will have to live with it and build ties.

Not for today. I don't see any desire on their part to be constructive. This is my principle, I don't talk to those who give ultimatums
Zelensky answered a journalist’s question whether he plans to “fight to the end.” The President called the Minsk agreements on the settlement of the conflict in Donbass "an empty piece of paper."

I know that some countries are pushing us in the direction of the Minsk process. I want the world to recognize that one thing is a diplomatic solution, and another is Minsk-2, -3, -5, -10. These are two different things, because Minsk is an empty piece of paper

According to the Ukrainian leader, an agreement with Moscow can be concluded after the Russian military leaves the territory of Ukraine.

In May, the Ukrainian leader announced that he was ready to meet only with Russian President Vladimir Putin . According to Zelensky, he does not intend to negotiate with other politicians and diplomats from Russia. He named one more condition of the meeting - at it the parties should discuss the termination of the special operation in Ukraine. According to Zelensky, "there is nothing else to talk about."

I do not accept any meeting with anyone from Russia, except with the president. And only if there is only one question on the table - the end of the war. All. Nothing else to talk about

Organizing a meeting at the level of presidents is becoming increasingly difficult due to the fact that "there is some kind of line that is already difficult to cross," he stressed.

Russia has been conducting a special operation in Ukraine since February 24. This measure was a response to requests for military assistance that came from the leaders of the Donetsk and Luhansk People's Republics (DNR and LNR)

In September, Russian presidential spokesman Dmitry Peskov  said that Moscow was still ready to discuss with Ukraine the conditions for complying with Russia's demands.

According to Peskov, the conditions that Russia puts forward to the Ukrainian side remain the same, and Moscow and Kyiv will not talk about anything other than their observance. The official representative of the Kremlin said that the meeting between the President of Russia and Zelensky is possible only to finalize "a certain document."

Preparation for this meeting can and should be expressed exclusively in the development of an appropriate document, which should then be finalized at the highest level.

Peskov also said that Russia a priori does not refuse a meeting between Putin and Zelensky. In his opinion, the event should be carefully prepared. The spokesman explained that the Kremlin recognizes Zelensky as the head of Ukraine. Separately, Peskov noted that Russia has no plans to eliminate him.

Putin himself warned that attempts to delay the negotiation process between Russia and Ukraine would lead to new demands on official Kiev.

The tasks of the special military operation will be fulfilled in any case, and attempts to gain time by dragging out negotiations will only lead to the fact that our negotiating position will include additional demands on Kyiv

The last face-to-face talks between the Russian and Ukrainian delegations took place at the Dolmabahce Palace in Istanbul on March 24. The last face-to-face talks between the delegations of Russia and Ukraine took place in the Dolmabahce Palace

Following the meeting, a member of the Russian delegation, Vladimir Medinsky , said that the negotiations allowed the Russian side to receive confirmation of Ukraine's intentions to abandon the course towards joining NATO .








Зеленский отказался сейчас вести переговоры с Россией


Украинский президент Владимир Зеленский высказался на тему возможности организации переговоров делегаций из Москвы и Киева. По его словам, сейчас он не готов вести диалог, так как не хочет разговаривать с людьми, которые выдвигают ультиматумы. Последние очные переговоры прошли во дворце...




lenta-ru.translate.goog


----------



## Polly Wog (Sep 11, 2022)

Where is Patton when you need him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)

I hope they can keep the momentum going and exploit the Russian's confusion even more. I'm sure there must be lot's of reservists and territorials coming in behind to hold territory, mop up and remove captured equipment and supplies. They are having better than expected success and will need to adjust the plan to take advantage of it. Once cleared and secured by reservists they can start another offensive and perhaps hit Donbas from an unexpected direction. They are also making moves in the south and "encouraging" the Russians on the wrong side of the river to leave, since they are cut off from supplies and can't get equipment across the river. They have the Kherson pocket cut into two pieces by blowing bridges, so those on the west side of the Dnieper can't help or support each other. There are 25,000 Russians trapped in Kherson with badly damaged bridges, small boats and swimming the only way out for the men, the equipment will have to stay.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 11, 2022)

It sure was a welcome bit of news this weekend for me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

*Russia was doomed from the start | Dr Mike Martin*
317,561 views Sep 11, 2022 "This war has never really been right for Russia. They’ve never had enough troops, they’ve been poorly equipped." Russian troops are neither skilled nor equipped enough to win the war against Ukraine, former British Army officer Dr. Mike Martin tells


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569236841349406722


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

Ukraine defeats Russia in Kharkiv


What began as a probing attack by Ukrainian mechanised forces towards the occupied town of Balakliia on 7 September has, with astonishing swiftness, turned into one of the most emphatic military victories in modern history. Having found a weak point in the Russian lines at Balakliia, Ukrainian...




www.spectator.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

I guess they can just send the video to HQ and someone will be by to pick it all up and someone else will eventually return it back the Russians! They took a couple of major supply hubs by surprise and I imagine both places are full of these kinds of ammo dumps.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569230217134080000


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

With the Russian city and major supply hub of Belgorod in Ukrainian artillery range, just north of Kharkiv, this invites retaliation. Many rockets were fired at Kharkiv from Belgorod and it is a major supply and transport hub for the Russian army in Ukraine.

If this video is true, then using this shit on civilian targets is a war crime.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569234152683368449


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

Note the map on the site, the MAGA propaganda is the same as Russian propaganda, they are Putin's 5th column in America.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569217949768056833


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569277641697509378


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569272335634694148


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 12, 2022)

The news this morning is saying Russia is now committing new war crimes of dropping white phosphorus bombs on Ukraine.

*What is white phosphorus, and what does it mean that Russia may be using it in Ukraine?*

Oh you know Putin also has thrown someone else out a window in a fit of rage.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

printer said:


> *The "People's Army of Donbass" called the counteroffensive of the Armed Forces of Ukraine a cover*
> Ukraine's attempted counter-offensive may be an imitation to distract from the preparation of the main attack - against Kherson. Now the Armed Forces of Ukraine are conducting reconnaissance in force in this direction, Georgy Makariev, head of the public organization "People's Army of Donbass", told URA.RU.
> 
> “Now there is an imitation of an offensive in other directions. The goal is to "pull" the Russian troops to prepare an attack in a specific place. It is foolish to think that an enemy offensive can develop favorably where the main contingent of the RF Armed Forces is located. So, I think the main blow will be on a different target. Most likely, this is the Kherson direction. Now reconnaissance in force is underway: the establishment of crossings across the Ingulets River and attempts to gain a foothold on our bank. But in the near future, the enemy will throw the main forces and still try to take Kherson, which has already approached at a march distance, ”Makariev said.
> ...


keep fucking riding that horse, russia...all the way to hell.
i wonder how humiliating, how demeaning, how fucking infuriating it is going to be for putin to be publicly humiliated ? when he is forced to accept Ukraine's demands, because he has no fucking army to threaten with anymore? maybe we'll get lucky and he'll have a crippling stroke when he tries to sign the losers agreement he has to sign, or face Ukraine invading russia...
oh, and russia, you no longer get to make global demands, you have a shit army with shit gear, modernize...a fucking lot, before you try to break bad again, fucking losers


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Russia was doomed from the start | Dr Mike Martin*
> 317,561 views Sep 11, 2022 "This war has never really been right for Russia. They’ve never had enough troops, they’ve been poorly equipped." Russian troops are neither skilled nor equipped enough to win the war against Ukraine, former British Army officer Dr. Mike Martin tells


any competent military analyst would have examined the russian army, their training, and the state of their equipment, and told putin he was in serious trouble, and in no condition to start even a limited conflict. this tells me that russia has no competent military analysts...which would be skilled, experienced ex officers...russia has NO skilled, experienced military officers...they have butchers who are willing to send men to rape, pillage, torture, and murder...they're also quite willing to send under equipped, under trained men into situations where they lose whole BTGs...
Putin wasn't military, but he was in intelligence, and has to be smart enough to realize he's being shined by his own officer corp...
i wonder just how trapped he is feeling right now, how betrayed that ethnic russians, who have been marginalized and ignored until they are needed as cannon fodder, are refusing to fight for him? now that whole brigades are desserting? now that he has to beg his little brother kim jong-un for weapons and ammunition? and even if north korea has it to spare, putin has no one to use them anymore...must really suck for him...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I guess they can just send the video to HQ and someone will be by to pick it all up and someone else will eventually return it back the Russians! They took a couple of major supply hubs by surprise and I imagine both places are full of these kinds of ammo dumps.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569230217134080000


that property belongs to the russians, they should return it as soon as possible, at high velocity...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Note the map on the site, the MAGA propaganda is the same as Russian propaganda, they are Putin's 5th column in America.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569217949768056833


what site is that reference from? the alternative facts wiki? why does the government allow blatant propaganda to be published? freedom of speech is protected, hateful lies aren't


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569272335634694148


the Ukrainians are more noble and ethical than i am...i would have returned those men to kadyrov in one small box, which they all would have fit in after i drove over them a few times with a tank...
jk....no...really....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

oh i bet Pooty gonna pop after this.....hehe......wtg UA...


----------



## printer (Sep 12, 2022)

https://lenta-ru.translate.goog/news/2022/09/12/gd_rezerv/?_x_tr_sl=auto&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en-US&_x_tr_pto=wappEconomy is doing great.
*Putin warned Russians about the risk of dismissal*
The number of Russians who are at risk of being fired is growing. This was stated by Russian President Vladimir Putin during a meeting.

“The number of those at risk of dismissal is growing, almost 234,000 employees are on idle and forced leave. We need to take this into account, ”Putin said on the air of Rossiya 24.








Путин предупредил россиян о риске увольнения


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





Ukraine returned the attack on their electrical system. Notice the goal of the Special Operation has been pared back.

*RIAN: Russian Armed Forces hit the military of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, shelling Belgorod*
The Russian military attacked the armed forces of Ukraine, which fired at Belgorod. It is reported by RIA Novosti.

“Air strikes were carried out on the Ukrainian military, who fired at a border checkpoint in the Belgorod region today,” the agency clarifies, citing its source. It is also specified that after the strike, the enemy "was dispersed."

Previously, most of Belgorod was left without electricity as a result of the explosion of an electrical substation. It was also reported about the fate of the refugees there - some will leave for the Voronezh region, and some will return home.

Russia has been conducting a special operation since February 24 . Its goal is to protect the civilian population of Donbass from the Kyiv genocide and national battalions. 








РИАН: ВС РФ ударили по военным ВСУ, обстрелявшим Белгород


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*A draft law on the right of large families to become reservists was submitted to the State Duma*
A draft law was submitted to the State Duma allowing Russian citizens with many children to join the mobilization reserve. The corresponding document was posted in the electronic database of the lower house of parliament on Monday, September 12.

The bill was proposed by a group of State Duma deputies headed by Defense Committee Chairman Andrei Kartapolov. Officials wanted to give the right to become reservists to Russians with three or more children. Appropriate amendments are proposed to be made to the laws "On mobilization training and mobilization in the Russian Federation" and "On military duty and military service."

The authors of the initiative noted that now citizens with many children are not called up for military training, regardless of their desire. In addition, they cannot enter into a reserve enrollment contract. “As practice shows, many would like to do this,” follows from the explanatory note.

Earlier, Andrey Klimov , head of the Federation Council Commission for the Protection of State Sovereignty , said that there were no signs of the need for military mobilization and the introduction of martial law in the country.

At the same time, detachments with volunteers continue to appear in Russia, ready to go to the zone of the special operation. According to Kommersant, at the beginning of August, more than 40 such units were created in Russia. Local authorities and veteran organizations are calling to join them.








В Госдуму внесли законопроект о праве многодетных стать резервистами


В Госдуму внесли законопроект, разрешающий многодетным гражданам России поступить в мобилизационный резерв. Речь идет о россиянах, имеющих трех и более детей. Сейчас они не призываются на военные сборы, а также не могут заключить контракт о зачислении в резерв, следует из пояснительной записки.




lenta-ru.translate.goog





No mention that Russia bombed the generating station. 

*Electricity and water supply cut off in Kharkiv
*In Kharkiv, electricity was cut off and the water supply stopped, Mayor Igor Terekhov said on his Telegram channel.
In addition, the subway stopped working in Kharkov. According to media reports, there are also interruptions with the Internet.

Local media wrote the day before that a fire had started at the city CHPP-5. Volodymyr Zelensky announced a complete blackout in the Kharkiv region and a partial blackout in the Zaporozhye, Dnipropetrovsk and Sumy regions . The media also reported problems with electricity and communications in the Poltava region . 








В Харькове отключились электричество и водоснабжение


В Харькове отключилось электричество и прекратилась подача воды, сообщил в Telegram-канале мэр города Игорь Терехов. РИА Новости, 12.09.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

oh the RA stuff gives me a chuckle or 2.......


----------



## xtsho (Sep 12, 2022)

By the time they realize how bad pootin has destroyed their country Russia will be like Haiti.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

okay where is that tiny violin at, look who's crying......









Russian nationalists rage after stunning setback in Ukraine


Russian nationalists called angrily on Sunday for President Vladimir Putin to make immediate changes to ensure ultimate victory in the Ukraine war, a day after Moscow was forced to abandon its main bastion in northeastern Ukraine.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Note the map on the site, the MAGA propaganda is the same as Russian propaganda, they are Putin's 5th column in America.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569217949768056833


As if more proof were needed that “conservapedia” is a Christo/Russian consensus factory….


Beau for the day: don’t be thrown off by the grey screen: the vid is there & plays just fine


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

yep RA could get Wiki to take shit off theres about the war, so they started they're own propaganda factory.........


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

why doesn't this surprise me: and in imo there is gonna be more, some reports in the kherson arena that troops are starting to drop they're rifles too and surrender....








Russian soldiers are dropping their rifles and fleeing in disguise to escape Ukraine's counteroffensive, reports say


Ukrainian forces recaptured the majority of Russian-occupied territory in Kharkiv in a counteroffensive.




www.businessinsider.com





also look for offensive thing in the LHPR arena and the DPR arena as well....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

no playing in Poland for you Roger










"Go sing in Moscow": Kraków councillor seeks to stop Roger Waters concerts over Ukraine stance


Pink Floyd founder Waters has blamed NATO for the war and accused Ukraine of "crossing red lines set out quite clearly by Russia".




notesfrompoland.com


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With the Russian city and major supply hub of Belgorod in Ukrainian artillery range, just north of Kharkiv, this invites retaliation. Many rockets were fired at Kharkiv from Belgorod and it is a major supply and transport hub for the Russian army in Ukraine.
> 
> If this video is true, then using this shit on civilian targets is a war crime.
> 
> ...


Using phosphorus on SOLDIERS is a war crime….


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Using phosphorus on SOLDIERS is a war crime….


oh russia and pooty has a lot more than just that.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568967201163563008
31K of war crimes almost 32K and counting


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> no playing in Poland for you Roger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CO-FOUNDER with Syd Barrett - who was more than simply ‘replaced’ by David Gilmour

Roger, you’ve done great work (and awful work)…but your stance on NATO is both naive & uninformed


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> CO-FOUNDER with Syd Barrett - who was more than simply ‘replaced’ by David Gilmour
> 
> Roger, you’ve done great work (and awful work)…but your stance on NATO is both *naive & uninformed*


too gentle. He aided and abetted Vladolf.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> CO-FOUNDER with Syd Barrett - who was more than simply ‘replaced’ by David Gilmour
> 
> Roger, you’ve done great work (and awful work)…but your stance on NATO is both naive & uninformed


He's been called an idiot about his views enough you'd think he would start educating himself on the subject and more. It is the people who live on the ground who make the calls these days, not some fucking emperor in Moscow. WTF is Russia to tell another country what they can and cannot do? Waters thinks in terms of empires drawing lines on maps, not in terms of the people living there and their wishes and dreams. 

The problem with being a pacifist is someone will punch you in the face take your shit and kick you out of your house, unless you depend on the violence of the police to do your dirty work for you, same goes for the military. Warlords still exist, look no further than Putin and they will make them slaves or surfs, pacifism does not work with neighborhood bullies and criminals or with nations. Non violent resolution and negotiations work between parties with good will, but the world is full of narcists and psychopaths who often run countries. It was this kind of mental illness that brought you Hitler, Stalin, Saddam, Trump and a host of others, the scum often rises to the top.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

speaking of scum.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569267752178954241
Medvedev your still and idiot.......


----------



## printer (Sep 12, 2022)

*Putin ally calls Russian retreat in Ukraine ‘astounding’*

The leader of Chechnya is criticizing the Russian army as it loses occupied territory to a Ukrainian counteroffensive.
“It’s a very interesting situation. It’s astounding, I would say,” Ramzan Kadyrov said Sunday in an audio message on the platform Telegram, according to translations from The Guardian. 

An ally of Russian President Vladimir Putin, Kadyrov noted that Russian forces “have made mistakes” and will likely “draw the necessary conclusions” after Ukraine pushed them into retreat.

Ukraine said it ousted Russian forces from the occupied territories to the northeastern border as Russian strikes caused power outages across the country.

Kadyrov’s criticisms come as nearly 30 Russian municipal deputies signed a petition calling for Putin to resign.

Moscow is known for cracking down hard on dissent and has criminalized what it calls “fake news” about the invasion of Ukraine. Putin has yet to respond to Russia’s unexpected retreat over the weekend or to Kadyrov’s comments.

Kadyrov, appointed by Putin to lead the Russian North Caucasus republic, was sanctioned by the U.S. in 2020 for human rights abuses.








Putin ally calls Russian retreat in Ukraine ‘astounding’


The leader of Chechnya is criticizing the Russian army as it loses occupied territory to a Ukrainian counteroffensive. “It’s a very interesting situation. It’s astounding, I would say,” Ramzan Kady…




thehill.com


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 12, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> CO-FOUNDER with Syd Barrett - who was more than simply ‘replaced’ by David Gilmour
> 
> Roger, you’ve done great work (and awful work)…but your stance on NATO is both naive & uninformed


Dang, 

I was wrong about him. In an earlier interview/debate about Ukraine, I interpreted Waters' views as naive but centered upon a belief that peace with Russia is in the best interests of everybody, including the people of Ukraine. I thought Waters was mistaking Putin's invasion as a defense of Russia.

But I read his letter and he is all that his critics say he is. 

_Sadly, your old man agreed to those totalitarian, anti-democratic dismissals of the will of the Ukrainian people, and the forces of extreme nationalism that had lurked, malevolent, in the shadows, have, since then, ruled the Ukraine. They have, also since then, crossed any number of red lines that had been set out quite clearly over a number of years by your neighbors the Russian Federation and in consequence they, the extreme nationalists, have set your country on the path to this disastrous war. _

Wow. Just, wow. Waters drank the Kool-Aid. Just like Trumpers in the US, who point at a tiny number of people as if they represent an entire group, Waters is pointing at the few in Ukraine who want Russian hegemony as "the will of the Ukrainian people". Then he doubles down with grievance politics. "Crossed red lines set out by Russia". As if Ukraine was not an independent nation and free to determine it's own policies. Water's words are the those of an authoritarian follower. 

I never liked the music he made after leaving Pink Floyd either. I found it small and without imagination.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> speaking of scum.......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569267752178954241
> Medvedev your still and idiot.......


pootie’s mini-me is still up & running, eh?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's been called an idiot about his views enough you'd think he would start educating himself on the subject and more. It is the people who live on the ground who make the calls these days, not some fucking emperor in Moscow. WTF is Russia to tell another country what they can and cannot do? Waters thinks in terms of empires drawing lines on maps, not in terms of the people living there and their wishes and dreams.
> 
> The problem with being a pacifist is someone will punch you in the face take your shit and kick you out of your house, unless you depend on the violence of the police to do your dirty work for you, same goes for the military. Warlords still exist, look no further than Putin and they will make them slaves or surfs, pacifism does not work with neighborhood bullies and criminals or with nations. Non violent resolution and negotiations work between parties with good will, but the world is full of narcists and psychopaths who often run countries. It was this kind of mental illness that brought you Hitler, Stalin, Saddam, Trump and a host of others, the scum often rises to the top.


If he were simply a naive pacifist, he'd give equal time to criticism of Russia. In his letter, he defends Putin's decision to invade as something like a father correcting his child. He says Putin was justified for invading because Ukraine crossed too many red lines laid down by Putin. Like a the friend of a wife beater who blames his friend's wife for the broken ribs.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> pootie’s mini-me is still up & running, eh?


yeah that bottom feeder still pushing the BS......


----------



## printer (Sep 12, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Using phosphorus on SOLDIERS is a war crime….


*The Jus in Bello of White Phosphorus: Getting the Law Correct*
White phosphorus munitions are per se a lawful weapon that can be used against the enemy consistent with the normal laws of targeting. However, white phosphorus munitions, like any lawful weapon, can be used in numerous unlawful manners, such as to specifically target civilians or launch attacks indiscriminately. Focusing on the weapon, and not how it is being used, muddies the law and facts surrounding the circumstances in which a war crime may have occurred. This may ultimately make the actual war crimes harder to identify and prosecute. To that end, this post details the “black-letter” law of white phosphorus, firmly establishing it as a lawful weapon under the law of armed conflict (LOAC), and addresses the common misunderstandings of this weapon under the LOAC.








The Jus in Bello of White Phosphorus: Getting the Law Correct


Focusing on the weapon, and not how it is being used, muddies the law and facts surrounding the circumstances in which a war crime may have occurred.




www.lawfareblog.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

BaBa YaGa at it again......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569379695858155520


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> If he were simply a naive pacifist, he'd give equal time to criticism of Russia. In his letter, he defends Putin's decision to invade as something like a father correcting his child. He says Putin was justified for invading because Ukraine crossed too many red lines laid down by Putin. Like a the friend of a wife beater who blames his friend's wife for the broken ribs.


Appeasement never worked with Hitler or Putin, Donbas and Crimea are proof of that. In the case of Europe it was selling them down the river for Russian oil, until Putin went for the whole country. A war of attrition is just what we want, bleed them white slowly without provoking nukes, a longer war will only mean deeper destruction of the Russian economy and infrastructure. We don't want Europe to go back to Russian energy anytime soon, we want a transition away from it. The smart people in Ukraine don't want a long war, but know that the destruction of the Russian military and economy is their best long term security.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2022)

printer said:


> *Putin ally calls Russian retreat in Ukraine ‘astounding’*
> 
> The leader of Chechnya is criticizing the Russian army as it loses occupied territory to a Ukrainian counteroffensive.
> “It’s a very interesting situation. It’s astounding, I would say,” Ramzan Kadyrov said Sunday in an audio message on the platform Telegram, according to translations from The Guardian.
> ...


mene mene tekel parsin


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

guessing someone is a little butt hurt....and pissed at the same time....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569334222242070536
awwwwwwww


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> okay where is that tiny violin at, look who's crying......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you hope that when people see the truth, the can recognize it, but that seems to not be the case, all too often. i can't even say that the russians are particularly stupid as a race, America just went through 4 years of a trump presidency, and 2 more years of him being a whining cunt, all the while stealing classified documents to sell once he was out of office, lying about it, and now trying to say it's a "minor records error"...
it appears that about 40% of the entire planet is dumb, and of that 40%, about half are just fucking stupid.
it actually makes perfect sense, the median I.Q. is 100...that means half of the population is above that number, and half is below...
it just seems kind of odd that 90% of the stupid people in the country are republicans, when statistically it ought to be about 50% of them. this can only mean that being a republican is more attractive to stupid people...and that is not a snarky comment, it is following a logical progression. it just really seems wrong that we allow people who put absolutely no effort into understanding what they're deciding, and who wouldn't understand it if they did apply any effort, to make decisions that effect the entire country...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> mene mene tekel parsin


remember that we all live in Babylon, before you get too prophetic...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> no playing in Poland for you Roger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i really was a fan of his music, but every interview i've read with him paints him as a fucking twat...
he can just go into QUIET retirement, as far as i'm concerned


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> remember that we all live in Babylon, before you get too prophetic...


I think Kadyrov is realizing that, as a puppet of Vladolf, he has lost his sponsor and protector. On the face of it, now would seem to be an opportune time for Chechens to harass him and his government.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Using phosphorus on SOLDIERS is a war crime….


it's a very gray area...using it in proximity to civilians, definitely a crime, using it on military targets clear of civilian areas, not a crime...if soldiers happen to be manning that equipment, seems like they're just fucked
and perhaps we shouldn't holier than thou, when we seem to be kind of guilty at times as well...
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-afghanistan-phosphorus-facts-sb/factbox-key-facts-about-white-phosphorus-munitions-idUSTRE5471T620090508


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Appeasement never worked with Hitler or Putin, Donbas and Crimea are proof of that. In the case of Europe it was selling them down the river for Russian oil, until Putin went for the whole country. A war of attrition is just what we want, bleed them white slowly without provoking nukes, a longer war will only mean deeper destruction of the Russian economy and infrastructure. We don't want Europe to go back to Russian energy anytime soon, we want a transition away from it. The smart people in Ukraine don't want a long war, but know that the destruction of the Russian military and economy is their best long term security.


… and if he does use a nuke, have a plan to visit massive and immediate conventional Nemesis by a full Nato air campaign. 

The one situation in which a nuclear response might be indicated is in a single coordinated strike on every deployed Russian nuclear submarine using nuclear torpedoes and depth charges. Not much radiological consequences that way.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Sep 12, 2022)

Zelensky telegram post yesterday:

"Do you still think that we are 'one nation?' Do you still think that you can scare us, break us, make us make concessions?"
"You really did not understand anything? Don't understand who we are? What are we for? What are we talking about?," said the post, which published Sunday.

"Read my lips: 
Without gas or without you? Without you. 
Without light or without you? Without you. 
Without water or without you? Without you. 
Without food or without you? Without you," Zelensky wrote.
"Cold, hunger, darkness and thirst are not as scary and deadly for us as your 'friendship and brotherhood,'" he added. 
"But history will put everything in its place. And we will be with gas, light, water and food ... and WITHOUT you!"


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2022)

I can think of a couple of golden bobbles I'd like to decorate with phosphorus glitter.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's a very gray area...using it in proximity to civilians, definitely a crime, using it on military targets clear of civilian areas, not a crime...if soldiers happen to be manning that equipment, seems like they're just fucked
> and perhaps we shouldn't holier than thou, when we seem to be kind of guilty at times as well...
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-afghanistan-phosphorus-facts-sb/factbox-key-facts-about-white-phosphorus-munitions-idUSTRE5471T620090508


Thanks for that clarification.
I have a lot to learn about what is allowed in War.
I just do the Mr. Mackey, Mmmkay?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> … and if he does use a nuke, have a plan to visit massive and immediate conventional Nemesis by a full Nato air campaign.
> 
> The one situation in which a nuclear response might be indicated is in a single coordinated strike on every deployed Russian nuclear submarine using nuclear torpedoes and depth charges. Not much radiological consequences that way.


Contingency planning is something the military does, or is suppose to, have a plan for everything, success, or failure. In Ukraine the Russian's weakened their lines and failed to have a contingency plan for defensible fall back positions, or the officers responsible for making them were killed along with a lot of other ones. The Ukrainians also had a plan for better than expected results and exceeded it and are probably making adjustments on the fly.

The use of nukes is not black and white, though it could easily get to that point, response depends on what kind of nuke they use and where they use it and how many. There are many non nuclear options for inflicting pain on Russia and Putin and the responses are already mapped out, depending on the level of provocation. As I mentioned before, Ukraine can produce dirty bombs, conventional explosives with plutonium or other manufactured isotopes that can make cities uninhabitable in Russia and could already have such weapons ready, we don't know and neither does Vlad, or maybe they told him quietly.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Contingency planning is something the military does, or is suppose to, have a plan for everything, success, or failure. In Ukraine the Russian's weakened their lines and failed to have a contingency plan for defensible fall back positions, or the officers responsible for making them were killed along with a lot of other ones. The Ukrainians also had a plan for better than expected results and exceeded it and are probably making adjustments on the fly.
> 
> The use of nukes is not black and white, though it could easily get to that point, response depends on what kind of nuke they use and where they use it and how many. There are many non nuclear options for inflicting pain on Russia and Putin and the responses are already mapped out, depending on the level of provocation. As I mentioned before, Ukraine can produce dirty bombs, conventional explosives with plutonium or other manufactured isotopes that can make cities uninhabitable in Russia and could already have such weapons ready, we don't know and neither does Vlad, or maybe they told him quietly.


I consider the probability of Ukraine having dirty bombs as less than that of an asteroid strike.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I consider the probability of Ukraine having dirty bombs as less than that of an asteroid strike.


I do too, but, they have the means, reactors and proximity to their potential targets with the means to deliver them. Nuking them might not be a good idea, aside from what NATO would do in retaliation, but for what they or some in their country might do in response. Deterrence works, it worked for the Brits in WW2 and MAD worked during the cold war, you wanna keep that genie in the bottle for sure. Just bear in mind Ukraine is a nuclear power too and one a few hundred miles from Moscow, Vlad should remember that fact, nukes don't need to go bang to be devastatingly effective.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I do too, but, they have the means, reactors and proximity to their potential targets with the means to deliver them. Nuking them might not be a good idea, aside from what NATO would do in retaliation, but for what they or some in their country might do in response. Deterrence works, it worked for the Brits in WW2 and MAD worked during the cold war, you wanna keep that genie in the bottle for sure. Just bear in mind Ukraine is a nuclear power too and one a few hundred miles from Moscow, Vlad should remember that fact, nukes don't need to go bang to be devastatingly effective.


Do you seriously think that Ukraine would squander one of its mightiest weapons, favorable world opinion, on a terror strike?

I don’t. The cost/benefit analysis is negative from every angle. 

There are two wars here: the physical and the moral. Ukraine is winning both at this time. I expect their Russian POWs (barring, perhaps, those of field and flag rank) eventually to report that their standard of living improved upon internment.


----------



## printer (Sep 12, 2022)

Lessons dedicated to the special operation will be held in schools throughout the year
*The Ministry of Education divided the topic dedicated to the special operation into the lessons "Talk about the important"*
During the school year, Russian schoolchildren will study the topic of the special military operation in Ukraine at the lessons "Talk about the important," said Minister of Education Sergei Kravtsov.

Earlier it became known that one of these lessons for schoolchildren from the fifth to the 11th grade will be devoted to the NWO and the understanding that the inhabitants of the Luhansk and Donetsk People's Republics are Russian people.

"Conversations about the important" - a series of classes in the format of a classroom hour, which will be held in schools at the beginning of each school week. Their main goal will be the development of patriotism and morality, as well as historical education and civic education. 

The first lesson was held in Russian schools on September 5th. It was dedicated to the Day of Knowledge and aimed at forming an understanding among schoolchildren that the state creates opportunities for self-realization of each of them. 
https://ria-ru.translate.goog/20220912/shkola-1816344354.html?_x_tr_sl=ru&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en&_x_tr_pto=sc 

Wonder if they will include the big loss they just had?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Do you seriously think that Ukraine would squander one of its mightiest weapons, favorable world opinion, on a terror strike?
> 
> I don’t. The cost/benefit analysis is negative from every angle.
> 
> There are two wars here: the physical and the moral. Ukraine is winning both at this time. I expect their Russian POWs (barring, perhaps, those of field and flag rank) eventually to report that their standard of living improved upon internment.


As I said, I don't think it's on the table at this point, but wanted to point out it is a possibility that Vlad might want to consider, since he would consider it. I also don't think use of a tactical nuke by Russia in Ukraine would result in a full blown response from America, but it might shut the Baltic and the black sea off from Russia and provision of conventional weapons to the Ukrainians that can hit deep inside Russia, including Vlad personally. Europe would freak out at any use of nukes by either side.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2022)

printer said:


> Lessons dedicated to the special operation will be held in schools throughout the year
> *The Ministry of Education divided the topic dedicated to the special operation into the lessons "Talk about the important"*
> During the school year, Russian schoolchildren will study the topic of the special military operation in Ukraine at the lessons "Talk about the important," said Minister of Education Sergei Kravtsov.
> 
> ...


or they want to make sure the story is correct on they're side.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

printer said:


> Lessons dedicated to the special operation will be held in schools throughout the year
> *The Ministry of Education divided the topic dedicated to the special operation into the lessons "Talk about the important"*
> During the school year, Russian schoolchildren will study the topic of the special military operation in Ukraine at the lessons "Talk about the important," said Minister of Education Sergei Kravtsov.
> 
> ...


Like in Red states, they have the internet and what books say in school about history matters less and less with each generation. Kids in Russia will end up watching lot's of Russian videos about this war eventually, YouTube will be popular in Russia again, it was one of the last services to go under the crackdown. In a way it's become a bit of a Wikipedia and archive for video and there is loads of quality educational content for kids in a variety of languages. May people under 30 don't even watch TV anymore, that is for the older crowd, here and in Russia.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As I said, I don't think it's on the table at this point, but wanted to point out it is a possibility that Vlad might want to consider, since he would consider it. I also don't think use of a tactical nuke by Russia in Ukraine would result in a full blown response from America, but it might shut the Baltic and the black sea off from Russia and provision of conventional weapons to the Ukrainians that can hit deep inside Russia, including Vlad personally. Europe would freak out at any use of nukes by either side.


I could be wrong, but the use of even one small nuke would lead to a massive response by Nato. It’s for what the organization was made and is being maintained. 
Imo.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

don't jump the gun...things look very good, but it ain't over till it's over


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I could be wrong, but the use of even one small nuke would lead to a massive response by Nato. It’s for what the organization was made and is being maintained.
> Imo.


The main question is, would it be a nuclear response and that depends on circumstances, proportional response.


----------



## printer (Sep 12, 2022)

*In the Kharkiv region, the SBU arrested teachers teaching Russian*
In the Kharkiv region, the Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) detained teachers from Russia, they face up to 12 years in prison. This was announced by the Prime Minister of the country Irina Vereshchuk.

“They committed a crime against our state. <...> There are serious terms of punishment, ”Strana.ua quoted the official as saying. Detained teachers face up to 12 years in prison in accordance with Art. 438 of the Criminal Code of Ukraine (violation of the laws and customs of war). Vereshchuk added that they would not be treated as prisoners for exchange.

Also, criminal cases were initiated against Ukrainian teachers who worked under Russian educational programs. They face up to 15 years in prison.

Earlier, a military expert, reserve colonel Gennady Alekhin told URA.RU that thousands of civilians in the Kharkiv region are being held hostage by Ukrainian nationalists . According to him, the Armed Forces of Ukraine are catching people who helped the Russian army. The head of the VGA, Vitaly Ganchev , reported on repressions , because of which people cannot leave the Kharkiv region. Russia has been conducting a special operation in Ukraine since February 24. Its main goals, according to Russian President Vladimir Putin, are the demilitarization and denazification of territories.








В Харьковской области СБУ арестовала преподающих русский язык учителей


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog




*Russian teachers detained in liberated Kupyansk*
“The current academic year could last up to 15 years for these bastards,” the MP wrote.

Additionally, two Kupyansk locals were charged in absentia for voluntarily collaborating with Russian occupation “authorities” in the town, Office of the Prosecutor-General of Ukraine said in a Telegram post.

The Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU) continue their multi-pronged counteroffensive in both Kherson and Kharkiv oblasts, which began on Aug. 29.

Key bridges across the Dnipro River are constantly disrupted by Ukrainian artillery, leaving Moscow’s troops on Dnipro’s western bank largely cut off from supplies and reinforcements.

The pace of the Ukrainian advance in Kharkiv Oblast has stunned military observers, who have estimated Kyiv has liberated 2,500 square kilometers of land in a span of several days.

Ukraine’s General Staff remains tight-lipped on how the counteroffensive is going, adhering to a strict operations security regime.








Russian teachers detained in liberated Kupyansk


Ukrainian law enforcement is detaining Russian teachers in recently liberated Kupyansk, Kharkiv Oblast, who were tasked with indoctrinating Ukrainian students, extolling imperial virtues of “Pax Russica,” Ukrainian MP Oleksii Honcharenko said in a Telegram post on Sept. 10.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The main question is, would it be a nuclear response and that depends on circumstances, proportional response.


You’ve seen my opinion: probably conventional. The only exception might be a fast positive takedown of the missile boats, as I do not know how good our conventional ASW weapons are. “If you can’t do fast and clean, go with fast.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You’ve seen my opinion: probably conventional. The only exception might be a fast positive takedown of the missile boats, as I do not know how good our conventional ASW weapons are. “If you can’t do fast and clean, go with fast.”


I guess we will have to see if Vlad will do anything stupid, he is in deep shit in Russia and getting desperate in Ukraine. The Ukrainian offensives are not over yet and in a month he could have half his army or at least it's equipment in the bag. If that happens, they can then concentrate forces on the remainder and will for as long as the weather and ammo hold out. War is also about psychology and the Russian army might be near the point of systemic collapse in Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You’ve seen my opinion: probably conventional. The only exception might be a fast positive takedown of the missile boats, as I do not know how good our conventional ASW weapons are. “If you can’t do fast and clean, go with fast.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

These are higher quality troops who have been cut off from supply and are on the wrong side of the river with cut bridges.
Why fight them and take heavy losses, when you can cut them off and force them to surrender or evacuate and leave all their equipment behind. This is a very smart kind of victory, one that costs you few lives, but gains you the equipment of 25,000 troops and hoards of prisoners, this is what superior strategy and tactics looks like.









Russians seek ways to surrender due to counteroffensive Operational Command South


ROMAN PETRENKO - MONDAY, 12 SEPTEMBER 2022, 12:09 Russian units in Kharkiv Oblast are looking for ways to reach out to Ukrainian units in order to negotiate a surrender, Operational Command Pivden (South) has reported.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

Surrender Fever Sweeps Through Putin’s Troops After Russian Collapse in North


Ukrainian army says Russian units are pleading for peace in Kherson region after seeing their colleagues flee the battleground in northern Ukraine.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

__





ISW Blog







www.iswresearch.org





*Russian Offensive Campaign Assessment, September 11*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

Interactive Map: Russia's Invasion of Ukraine


This interactive map complements the static control-of-terrain maps that ISW daily produces with high-fidelity.




storymaps.arcgis.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

printer said:


> *In the Kharkiv region, the SBU arrested teachers teaching Russian*
> In the Kharkiv region, the Security Service of Ukraine (SBU) detained teachers from Russia, they face up to 12 years in prison. This was announced by the Prime Minister of the country Irina Vereshchuk.
> 
> “They committed a crime against our state. <...> There are serious terms of punishment, ”Strana.ua quoted the official as saying. Detained teachers face up to 12 years in prison in accordance with Art. 438 of the Criminal Code of Ukraine (violation of the laws and customs of war). Vereshchuk added that they would not be treated as prisoners for exchange.
> ...


good, those teachers deserve that and more...twisting young minds to fascism and authoritarianism should always be a serious crime.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

I find it kinda funny how Trump and Putin's fates seem to be linked, a couple of years ago they had the world by the nuts and they seem to be going down together too and getting into progressively deeper shit in lock step, each in his own unique way...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good, those teachers deserve that and more...twisting young minds to fascism and authoritarianism should always be a serious crime.


I don’t expect these propaganda to survive cursory inspection.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good, those teachers deserve that and more...twisting young minds to fascism and authoritarianism should always be a serious crime.


They will be exchanged for Ukrainian civilians or soldiers, somebody is keeping track.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t expect these propaganda to survive cursory inspection.


you think it's propaganda? what was the original source? i saw it on yahoo, not sure where they got it from?
i hate wasting good righteous indignation on propaganda 
they got it from "the new voice of Ukraine"...? i don't know about their reliability, but on first look, they look pretty sympathetic to Ukraine.
https://english.nv.ua/en/life/about-us-50257487.html
that could be a completely bogus pic and description, but they seem fairly reputable...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you think it's propaganda? what was the original source? i saw it on yahoo, not sure where they got it from?
> i hate wasting good righteous indignation on propaganda
> they got it from "the new voice of Ukraine"...? i don't know about their reliability, but on first look, they look pretty sympathetic to Ukraine.


Oops, I didn’t check where the second one was originally published.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

Ukraine Update: What now after Kharkiv?


Last Sunday I went out on a limb and declared the culmination of Russia’s war effort. Two days later, Ukraine launched its surprise Kharkiv offensive in northeastern Ukraine, and yesterday Sunday, Russia cried “uncle!” and announced its withdrawal of...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

That's a quick surrender in the south, perhaps all the senor officers are on the other side of the river? There are an estimated 25,000 Russian troops in Kherson that are cut off. Put them in the bag, capture their equipment, use the river as a defensive line and move the troops east, then south to chop the Russians in half in the south, while the attacks continue down into Luhansk and even Donetsk from the north.

Whatever reserves or reservists are in Ukraine are in the fight, or are supporting it in the rear by holding and mopping up new ground the army takes as it moves on for as long as it can, driving the panicked Russians before it, or isolating them in pockets. In war you exploit such advantages to the maximum and advance at speed before the enemy in the rear can dig in, most of the territory is vast empty space. Advances can be fast these days when drones can go ahead to make sure there are no surprises and to locate every enemy unit in the area while tracking their movements and activities. Your advance can be as fast as your vehicles can travel down the highways when you know what's up ahead.

Ukraine has been at war for 200 days and gained a lot of aid and experience while wearing the Russians down and building fresh new forces of their own. All the organizations and the military are working like a well oiled machine now, filled out, equipped and funded. There are several organizations that use civilian drones to fight with, from the military to volunteers, the value of this has been recognized and private donations and government funding has greatly expanded the scope of all operations and the numbers of drones employed by Ukraine at all levels. This is but one example, others are those that repair captured and Ukrainian equipment or convert civilian to military vehicles. There might even be organizations preparing small boats and landing craft for future operations. Winter is coming and equipment needs to be winterized and winter uniforms and camouflage made or received from abroad and there are organizations up and running for that too.









Some Russian troops near Kherson may be negotiating their surrender


Once an Army starts to collapse it’s hard to turn it around, as evidenced not only by the collapse of the front in Kharkiv Oblast and Luhansk, but now the same might be going on in Kherson. Of course, how significant this is depends largely on how many...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## printer (Sep 12, 2022)

I remember where (Russian News) about them calling for teachers to go to Ukraine and 'teach' them Russian and the proper way of thinking. I never thought that such a good paying gig could have you end up in jail. See, should have jumped the convoy back to Russia. Maybe have some Mexicans teach them how many people you can get into a shipping container. Oh well, spilt milk.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

printer said:


> I remember where (Russian News) about them calling for teachers to go to Ukraine and 'teach' them Russian and the proper way of thinking. I never thought that such a good paying gig could have you end up in jail. See, should have jumped the convoy back to Russia. Maybe have some Mexicans teach them how many people you can get into a shipping container. Oh well, spilt milk.


They will be exchanged for Ukrainians and will go home with tales to tell their Russian students! Or maybe, like Stalin, Vlad will send everybody who was in Ukraine soldier or civilian to the Gulag, to avoid embarrassment and keep a lid on things!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

*Putin Has Put Himself In A Terrible Box In Ukraine, Says Retired General*
342,549 views Sep 12, 2022 Ukraine's armed forces have recaptured large swaths of territory and are making "significant gains" against Russia's occupation of the northwest region of Kharkiv, the British defense ministry said in an intelligence briefing Sunday. Retired Gen. Barry McCaffrey and Anne Applebaum discuss.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

*Officials from 18 Russian districts call for Putin to resign*
1,301,748 views Sep 12, 2022 Deputies from 18 municipal districts in Moscow, St. Petersburg and Kolpino have called for Russian President Vladimir Putin’s resignation, according to a petition with a list of signatures posted on Twitter. CNN's Fred Pleitgen reports.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

*"The Impending Total Collapse of Russian Forces:" Gen. Ben Hodges on Ukraine | Amanpour and Company*
33,280 views Sep 12, 2022 Following a stunning Ukrainian counteroffensive in Kharkiv -- and for the first time since his February invasion -- Putin is facing mounting criticism from his own side. Loyal commentators have asked whether he miscalculated or was misinformed. Deputies from 18 municipal districts in Moscow, St. Petersburg and elsewhere are now calling on Putin to resign. The former commander of American forces in Europe, General Ben Hodges (Ret.), joined Christiane from Germany. Originally aired on September 12, 2022


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

This is a lot bigger number than we've heard before!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569476525992415232


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569413914831486976


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569525207274237952


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569502741864628227


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569417017756631041


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569417017756631041


they better be careful not to overextend themselves, or putin could horsewhip enough orcs back into Ukraine to be a real problem. reinforce all the border crossings, leave enough men garrisoned in the general area to respond to any russian attacks, don't pull too many away when the southern offensive kicks off...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they better be careful not to overextend themselves, or putin could horsewhip enough orcs back into Ukraine to be a real problem. reinforce all the border crossings, leave enough men garrisoned in the general area to respond to any russian attacks, don't pull too many away when the southern offensive kicks off...


That's what the large reserves and territorials are for, they were ordered to fight outside their districts months ago and should be moving into retaken territory. They can hold or slow down any Russian moves, besides, they have allied intelligence and drones to give them advanced warning. They don't need to worry about surprises today, nearly as much as in the past, good intelligence allows them to take bigger risks. The older guys will hold the ground, mop up man the check points, gather up the equipment and man defensive positions near the border. Some of their territorial units are as good as regular troops and many have combat experience. Besides if you have almost half the Russian army or their equipment in the bag they don't represent a threat. The Russians seem to have trouble keeping their exhausted troops from running, much less getting them to attack.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

Ukraine update: Russia wants out of Kherson, as the reality of their trap finally dawns on them


Remember when Russia walked into an obvious trap in Kherson Oblast and everyone knew it except Russia? Well, they finally caught on. Rumors about this have swirled for the past several days, with reports of entire units abandoning their positions or of...




www.dailykos.com





Remember when Russia walked into an obvious trap in Kherson Oblast and everyone knew it except Russia? Well, they finally caught on.

Rumors about this have swirled for the past several days, with reports of entire units abandoning their positions or of Russian forces collapsing their lines closer to Kherson city, so that artillery on the other side of the Dnipro River can help support them. But this isn’t a rumor. It’s sourced to the Ukrainian military itself. So several things might be happening: 

1) It’s psyops. It’s all fiction, meant to pressure Russian units in the area into quitting. If they believe their fellow countrymen are negotiating a way out, they might not want to be left holding the bag. 

2) It’s true, but it’s _some_ units negotiating. There’s no single command for this axis—there’s Rosgvardia (Putin’s personal national guard), VDV airborne, Russian naval infantry, regular Russian army, proxy forces from Luhansk and Donetsk, and who knows what else, and all answer to different commands. 

3) It’s true, and somehow, Ukraine is negotiating with that entire mishmash of an occupying force. 

Ukrainian presidential adviser Oleksiy Arestovych thinks it’s the second option.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569428007630020608
Assuming it’s the second or third option, Ukraine’s negotiating position should be simple: Russian forces can happily withdraw into a POW camp after handing their equipment over. Seriously, “We’re out of ammo, please let us out with all our gear” is not a particularly well-leveraged negotiating position. There’s no plausible “or else...” that is even remotely compelling to Ukraine. The only one that applies here is “or else the occupiers die.”

So yeah, this: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569317899436978176
Aretovych says that “In places where Russian forces demonstrate resistance, Ukrainians are firing shells with leaflets calling for surrender. An unofficial report says there are 5,000 Russian POWs in Ukrainian hands.” This pause to rest, refit, refuel, and repair forces used in the Kharkiv offensive is a great time to coax Russian and proxy forces to surrender. 

We’ve seen Russians overrun, and we’ve seen them run. We hadn’t seen them play dead though:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

Poland alone wants 500 of them!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








HIMARS rockets have been a 'game changer' in Ukraine, and the US Army is now looking for ways to build up to 500 more


A recent US Army request for information lays out a five-year manufacturing schedule that could nearly double the world's supply of HIMARS.




www.businessinsider.com





*HIMARS rockets have been a 'game changer' in Ukraine, and the US Army is now looking for ways to build up to 500 more*


US-made High-Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems have helped Ukraine turn the tide against Russia.
The success of HIMARS is likely to raise demand for the weapon — Taiwan already wants to buy more.
Now the US Army is looking for companies that can build up to 100 HIMARS launchers a year.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

Ukraine Invasion Day 202: the frontline moves back like the betrayal myth,"Dolchstosslegende"


Disarray describes the Russians “regrouping” as Ukrainian forces advance in the east. Do the claims of Russian ‘milibloggers’, those frontline social media informants, resemble the German Dolchstoßlegende. This is the ‘stab-in-the-back’ myth, a...




www.dailykos.com





*Key Takeaways*


*Ukrainian forces are continuing to make impactful gains in Kherson Oblast and are steadily degrading the morale and combat capabilities of Russian forces in this area.*
*The Russian military command may be suspending the deployment of newly formed units to Ukraine due to recent Russian losses and overall degraded morale.*
*Russian forces are failing to reinforce the new frontline following Ukrainian gains in eastern Kharkiv Oblast and are actively fleeing the area or redeploying to other axes.*
*Ukrainian forces continued targeting Russian military assets and positions in Kherson Oblast, likely steadily degrading them.*
*The Ukrainian recapture of Izyum has likely degraded Russian forces’ ability to conduct artillery strikes along the Izyum-Slovyansk highway.*
*The International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) announced the restoration of the second reserve power transmission line to the Zaporizhzhia Nuclear Power Plant (ZNPP).*
*Ukraine’s sweeping counteroffensive is damaging Russian administrative capabilities and driving Russian departures from occupied parts of Ukraine far behind the line of contact.*
www.criticalthreats.org/…


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

Looks like they aren't stopping yet, a bit of a pause, then back on the offensive. I figure reservists are moving into the reclaimed territory to support the Army's offensive, I can see local reservists from all over Ukraine heading east and perhaps south too, since their local areas are no longer under threat. They look like they might go through Luhansk and attack Donetsk from the north and rear. The local DPR forces have been decimated as Russian cannon fodder and the population has largely turned against them, those that don't are trying to get into Russia and some are being turned away. I guess Russia fears the regions will become depopulated of their supporters.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569537464989016064


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

I checked operator Starsky's YouTube Channel, he is with a territorial unit west of Kyiv, near the airport. No activity for 5 days, so he must be busy supporting the offensive in some way, his unit looked combat ready and they are experienced. He was doing PR videos for the Ukrainian army, escorting reporters and doing interviews with media before the offensive.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569403639541776386


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569487566889533441


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

They will be a major humiliation to Russia if they should go on war crimes trials, so they should be worth a lot of Ukrainians in exchange, the same would go for any Russian generals captured I imagine. They might get trials and sentences, but could be exchanged after.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569431902179803136


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

Exploit battlefield advantages and breakthroughs to the maximum, good intelligence and drones can speed the process by identifying relevant threats. They can advance down the highways as fast as their vehicles can go, if Drones have scouted ahead and the local resistance is operating and reporting where the Russians are. I think they will keep going until the ammo runs low, then continue on with captured Russian ammo for as long as they can, they don't need a lot of ammo when they encircle enemy troops and cut them off from their ammo and supplies while roaming freely in their largely empty rear.

The Russians are in deep trouble on two main battle fronts, the east and in the south, both places could see large numbers of Russians captured and a lot more territory reclaimed in the next month. The allies appear to be shoveling more equipment and ammo in the back door, the US at least anticipated this and the new supplies were flowing from day 1 of the offensive. A principle of war is you always reinforce success, the Ukrainians know this and so do the allies.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569592217265754112


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569659989417152515


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2022)

It looks so strange seeing these 40+-year-olds on the frontline... usually it is filled with kids.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

Yep, looks like Starsky is redeployed to the east, he's a press officer and escorting reporters and those collecting war crimes evidence in the wake of the Ukrainian advance. Here is his twitter feed, no time to make videos!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568868280739446786


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2022)

_"according to the police the victims were shot and their ears were cut off before burying"_
probably not in that order.


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

ANC said:


> It looks so strange seeing these 40+-year-olds on the frontline... usually it is filled with kids.


Usually it's the territorials, generally older guys who carry the phones and make the videos. The younger guys appear to be in the regular army and they are the ones doing most of the advancing and don't carry phones, but sometimes gopros. It's a war of national liberation and for many it has been going on since 2014 in the east, over 400K men went through NATO based training since before this current war, that's aside from the regular army, many have combat experience in Donbas. It is surprising to see a lot of grey beards in this fight, considering the population, but many older fellows realize the gravity of the situation and have sons in the fight too. For awhile they were trying to pay bribes to get into the territorials and I figure the army is picking volunteers based on motivation and there are no shortage of men wanting to volunteer. Moral counts for a lot, the Ukrainians have lot's and the Russians don't have any.


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2022)

Yep as a greybeard, I consider myself even more deadly.... I've long since made peace with my mortality.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569487566889533441


fuck both of them...they've neither one ever been worth pissing on if they were on fire, why would anyone expect the useless pieces of shit to change now?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

It would be nice, if on the day Putin went down in Russia, Trump was indicted in America. Maybe they could cut a deal and make them cellmates on an island somewhere...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Let's talk about Putin and a Swan Lake moment....*


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2022)

it wasn't me.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569408998348144640
kinda cool though...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2022)

makes me wonder how they're getting these cards out.....hmm air drop maybe


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569317899436978176


----------



## printer (Sep 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> makes me wonder how they're getting these cards out.....hmm air drop maybe
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569317899436978176


There are rockets that get fired toward the Russians with the cards in them. 









AFU uses Czech RM-70 Vampire rocket systems with propaganda shells to enable Russian soldiers to surrender


The Ukrainian Armed Forces send propaganda shells to Russian soldiers with instructions on how to surrender. RM-70 Vampire multiple rocket launchers are used for this purpose.




gagadget.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2022)

printer said:


> There are rockets that get fired toward the Russians with the cards in them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh.....now that's a good way...thanks printer


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It would be nice, if on the day Putin went down in Russia, Trump was indicted in America. Maybe they could cut a deal and make them cellmates on an island somewhere...
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


and then nuke the island...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

Ukraine Pulled Off a Masterstroke


Ukrainian leaders announced one counteroffensive against Russia—but had another in the works.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

It’s Time to Prepare for a Ukrainian Victory


The liberation of Russian-occupied territory might bring down Vladimir Putin.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It’s Time to Prepare for a Ukrainian Victory
> 
> 
> The liberation of Russian-occupied territory might bring down Vladimir Putin.
> ...


lets not count out chickens before they hatch.....this is far from over...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It’s Time to Prepare for a Ukrainian Victory
> 
> 
> The liberation of Russian-occupied territory might bring down Vladimir Putin.
> ...


… to be probably replaced by someone cut from the same damn cloth.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> lets not count out chickens before they hatch.....this is far from over...


Contingency planning, last time they went down the tubes we had to scramble to secure the nukes


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> … to be probably replaced by someone cut from the same damn cloth.


While they are going through replacements and struggling for power, Belarus will be liberated and Ukraine will grow strong. A liberal democracy in Russia would probably mean the dissolution of the Russian federation as we know it, chunks fly off whenever they get close. In the long run Belarus and Ukraine will change the culture and politics of Russia and that is what the Kremlin and ultra nationalists fear the most, not military conquest, but cultural, economic and political conquest. Postwar Ukraine will thrive economically, between rebuilding with Russian money and getting their gas developed for export to Europe. It will end up being a magnet for Russians with brains and ambition, but with a different attitude.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2022)

Keep in mind, some might say, that Russia has already taken over Belarus and is gonna be apart of Duma later on.....i could be wrong..


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> While they are going through replacements and struggling for power, Belarus will be liberated and Ukraine will grow strong. A liberal democracy in Russia would probably mean the dissolution of the Russian federation as we know it, chunks fly off whenever they get close. In the long run Belarus and Ukraine will change the culture and politics of Russia and that is what the Kremlin and ultra nationalists fear the most, not military conquest, but cultural, economic and political conquest. Postwar Ukraine will thrive economically, between rebuilding with Russian money and getting their gas developed for export to Europe. It will end up being a magnet for Russians with brains and ambition, but with a different attitude.


No because oligarchs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

*List of Russian municipal deputies calling for Putin’s resignation grows to nearly 50, local official says*
From CNN's Uliana Pavlova

Nearly 50 municipal deputies have now signed a petition demanding the resignation of President Vladimir Putin, 29 more than on Monday, according to one of those involved.
Ksenia Thorstrom, a municipal deputy of the Semenovsky District in Saint Petersburg, told CNN: 
“Now we have 47 verified signatures. Their geography has expanded significantly.”
“My colleagues and I wanted to support the deputies from Smolninsky, who were recently summoned to the police and will soon have a trial,” Thorstrom said. 
The petition says: “We, the municipal deputies of Russia, believe that the actions of its president Vladimir Putin are detrimental to Russia’s and its citizens’ future. We demand Vladimir Putin's resignation from the post of the President of the Russian Federation."


> “We decided to make our appeal so short that there would be less reason to find any fault with it from the authorities and so that as many municipal deputies as possible would sign the petition,” Thorstrom said.


Last week, the deputies of the Smolninskoye municipality of St. Petersburg called on the State Duma of the Russian Federation to bring charges of treason against Putin in order to remove him from office due to the war in Ukraine. Now those deputies face charges of "discrediting" the Russian army, according to a tweet by one of them, Nikita Yuferev. 
Municipal deputies are local officials with limited political influence. The petition follows Russia’s first regional and municipal elections since the start of the war, in which pro-Kremlin candidates were overwhelmingly successful.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No because oligarchs.


They haven't been doing too well lately and most are tied to Putin, so when he goes they might need a new patron. Most of the best and brightest have already left Russia and are in neighboring republics or in the west and Belarus and Ukraine are Russian speaking Slavic countries that should be prospering. It's politics, not language that will count the most, the languages are easy to pick up and to understand, in Belarus it's more Russian with an accent and European influences.

We will know a lot more in a month and we will see if the Russians can stabilize the situation on their side. Continued losses in the east (it ain't over) and in the south might change the picture quite a bit. There are an estimated 35K Russians in Kherson with few ways out and no supplies. This might turn into a cascading collapse, the Russians appear ripe for it and the Ukrainians probably haven't used much ammo once they broke through in the east and other than HIMARS to cut bridges don't seem to be using a lot in the south either. They are apparently trying to get all those Russians near Kherson to surrender or starve, another thing that saves ammo, capturing 30,000 troops instead of killing them, much cheaper.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They haven't been doing too well lately and most are tied to Putin, so when he goes they might need a new patron. Most of the best and brightest have already left Russia and are in neighboring republics or in the west and Belarus and Ukraine are Russian speaking Slavic countries that should be prospering. It's politics, not language that will count the most, the languages are easy to pick up and to understand, in Belarus it's more Russian with an accent and European influences.
> 
> We will know a lot more in a month and we will see if the Russians can stabilize the situation on their side. Continued losses in the east (it ain't over) and in the south might change the picture quite a bit. There are an estimated 35K Russians in Kherson with few ways out and no supplies. This might turn into a cascading collapse, the Russians appear ripe for it and the Ukrainians probably haven't used much ammo once they broke through in the east and other than HIMARS to cut bridges don't seem to be using a lot in the south either. They are apparently trying to get all those Russians near Kherson to surrender or starve, another thing that saves ammo, capturing 30,000 troops instead of killing them, much cheaper.


Judging by their lock on the state media, they are close to being as entrenched as the regimes in Saudi, Iran and China. So I am not optimistic that exchanging the head will change the way of things. They had a clearer shot thirty years ago, and look where they are now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Judging by their lock on the state media, they are close to being as entrenched as the regimes in Saudi, Iran and China. So I am not optimistic that exchanging the head will change the way of things. They had a clearer shot thirty years ago, and look where they are now.


Well, there is a historic pattern of them losing power after losing a war, 1905,1917 and Afghanistan come to mind. Change at the top in Russia comes from the top and the impediments to change are the same as in America, Putin's older fans who watch state propaganda , ultra nationalists and bigots they all have their analogs in America. Liberal democracy will mean the dissolution of The Russian federation, but information will be pouring into European Russia from Ukraine and Belarus via broadcast TV and radio, there can be no iron curtain through the middle of the Slavic world. You tame a wild elephant by tying it to a tame one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569738899404034049


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2022)

__





Like his soldiers, is Putin doomed?






www.msn.com





Vladimir Putin is kaput. The proof of that is the below letter, written by a 26-year-old soldier in the Russian army, V.V. Tarasenko. We know nothing about Tarasenko, except that he was a resident of Putin’s brainchild, the so-called Luhansk People’s Republic, and that he has a wife, Valeria, and a small son. We also know that Tarasenko died in battle during the recent Ukrainian offensive in Kharkiv province. Ukrainian intelligence found the letter; the Ukrainian analyst and soldier Taras Berezovets posted it on Facebook. The letter was written with little punctuation and without capital letters. I’ve added them to make it more comprehensible:


----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2022)

max420thc said:


> Close enough ,


100% agree. One is one of the two premiere papers in the county and the other is a tabloid. But like you say, it's close enough.


----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> the latest disinformation efforts by the trolls
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567120051395772416


You know what they say about Russia and the GOP? Ride across the river, deep and wide.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2022)

injinji said:


> You know what they say about Russia and the GOP? Ride across the river, deep and wide.


yep and from the looks of it other MAGA idiots have caught that hook and sinker too, ol pooty is doing overtime with his disinformation and BS stuff now....i would expect more to come to....


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I could be wrong, but the use of even one small nuke would lead to a massive response by Nato. It’s for what the organization was made and is being maintained.
> Imo.


I agree


----------



## printer (Sep 13, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I agree


I dissagree. I think if a tactical nuke is used one of the same size would be used.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They will be exchanged for Ukrainians and will go home with tales to tell their Russian students! Or maybe, like Stalin, Vlad will send everybody who was in Ukraine soldier or civilian to the Gulag, to avoid embarrassment and keep a lid on things!


They're non combatants, they won't get traded through the usual channels. If they get traded, it will probably be in exchange for the Ukrainian civilians the russians kidnapped and sent who the fuck knows where.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2022)

printer said:


> I dissagree. I think if a tactical nuke is used one of the same size would be used.


Why?
Curiosity, not argument.

Stipulating to your premise, how do you think that nuke would be used?


----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2022)

It's time for Zelenskyy to make a speech similar to that of Winston Churchill that is broadcast around the globe. Just to send a message to pootin.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2022)

They need to seize the momentum. Retaking Crimea should be on the table. Russia is weak. Keep kicking them while they're down.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2022)

xtsho said:


> They need to seize the momentum. Retaking Crimea should be on the table. Russia is weak. Keep kicking them while they're down.


They have the momentum imo. Russian disorganization seems to be so severe, and slowing both their initiatives and reactions to the extent, that Ukrainian forces (appear to) have the luxury of taking the time for tactical and logistical consolidation. That is an effective force multiplier in UA possession.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 13, 2022)

printer said:


> I dissagree. I think if a tactical nuke is used one of the same size would be used.


So, you expect the NATO response to NORMALIZE the use of tactical nukes?

Talk about bad precedents…


----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> They have the momentum imo. Russian disorganization seems to be so severe, and slowing both their initiatives and reactions to the extent, that Ukrainian forces (appear to) have the luxury of taking the time for tactical and logistical consolidation. That is an effective force multiplier in UA possession.


One thing I've learned over the years is that when you're challenged by a bigger opponent and you gain even the slightest upperhand at anytime in the battle is that you exploit it immediately and not allow the aggressor any opportunity to catch their breath. You kick, claw, and go all out taking control of the battle.

Russia is nothing what people thought. They have a bunch of poorly trained soldiers, outdated and unreliable equipment, a lack of basics like ammunition, etc... 

The Russian military is in shambles. Decades of lack of maintenance has left them with an aging collection of crap that should be in a junkyard. Their tank designs were also flawed from the beginning making them easily destroyed by a US supplied drone and hellfire missile.

Some speculate that their nuclear capability isn't even a threat as the missiles that would be used to disperse any warheads are aging pieces of garbage. They might not even make it out of the silos. 

Screw pootin and anyone on his side. He's just caused the deaths of tens of thousands for absolutely nothing. He's finished. It's now just a matter of what happens internally in Russia. Will they become more Democratic or will they let the same power structure remain in place but just with someone else as the face.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2022)

The use of nukes shows desperation imo...let the legions drain him....pooty and his cronies are gonna have to some big choices.....let him and them burn..


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> So, you expect the NATO response to NORMALIZE the use of tactical nukes?
> 
> Talk about bad precedents…


I think you put your finger on something that has been below my awareness threshold til now.

77 years ago, we used the first and only nukes spent in war. World opinion about that is still haunting us. It was a bad precedent then (even though I believe that the alternative, Downfall, would have been much worse for us and our enemies).

Today Nato possesses conventional weapons, and their delivery systems, that are quite sufficient as instruments of policy. Unless Russia’s first use is massive (numerous nuking in a short time), we can visit strategic consequences on the Russian war machine greater than the use of one or two tactical nuclear weapons would exact of Ukraine or Nato.

The moral high ground is of value immediately. It remains of arguably greater value when the histories are written, and “this is who we were” will be something we can say without bearing that particular shame. All jmo of course.

Yesterday I was drawn outside by the peculiar scream of a jet coming fast and low. I saw a B-2 come by directly overhead at no more than seven thousand feet AGL. What a sight and sound! (I think the topside engine housings were white! We get some unique “mule” airframes come through here .)
These are the weapons that will allow us the necessary authority to speak to Russia, without needing to use the bomb.

That said, it is probable Printer knows something I don’t, and I anticipate his response with anticipation.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2022)

xtsho said:


> One thing I've learned over the years is that when you're challenged by a bigger opponent and you gain even the slightest upperhand at anytime in the battle is that you exploit it immediately and not allow the aggressor any opportunity to catch their breath. You kick, claw, and go all out taking control of the battle.
> 
> Russia is nothing what people thought. They have a bunch of poorly trained soldiers, outdated and unreliable equipment, a lack of basics like ammunition, etc...
> 
> ...


Agreed by and large. The thing that strikes me is that, despite the nominal huge difference in the size of the warring nations, militarily Ukraine is proving not to be the smaller or lesser power. 

Bottom line, I am confident that Ukraine’s flag officers will turn the heat on quite soon. I am near certain that the Donbas territories will be deconquered in short order, and pretty confident they will retake the entire Crimea. And set up a heck of a nice toll booth on the western anchorage of the Kerch bridge.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 13, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> So, you expect the NATO response to NORMALIZE the use of tactical nukes?
> 
> Talk about bad precedents…


i would be hard pressed to pick an equitable target for a retaliatory strike. Was the weapon used in an urban area? Against mostly equipment and buildings? Or against civilians? Even which way is the wind blowing...If you want to return force with equal force, there is a lot to consider.
much easier to take out selected military targets with minimal collateral damage, to prove a point. with what NATO has at the ready at any moment, they could easily return any single russian attack tenfold, one hundredfold, without using nukes.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 13, 2022)

xtsho said:


> They need to seize the momentum. Retaking Crimea should be on the table. Russia is weak. Keep kicking them while they're down.


If everyone is paying for the party and Putin doesn't call up a Draft.
We all need to realize that if Putin drops this Special Police Action BS and declares war on Ukraine that it's over for Ukraine.

On the other hand, as far as I can tell the economic sanctions are starting to have an effect. 
That effect is possibly limiting Putin's choices.

True True that it will take a few years to get LNG terminals installed in Europe but it is happening so if Putin wants to do his worst short of nuclear the future is less profitable for a lot of Russians with sanctions enforced. That is in my opinion.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> If everyone is paying for the party and Putin doesn't call up a Draft.
> We all need to realize that if Putin drops this Special Police Action BS and declares war on Ukraine that it's over for Ukraine.
> 
> On the other hand, as far as I can tell the economic sanctions are starting to have an effect.
> ...


A dictator can use all the resources a nation has to offer in a war and there is no one who can stop him. So, yeah, I guess you are right, he can call up troops and re-fit out of date equipment to make it use-able. He can drag this out by expending yet more blood and treasure. 

But I don't think he can win. Not when he's using 60 YO tech against the weapons the West is giving Ukraine. It doesn't matter to Putin, perhaps, if each and every family sacrifices a son to his ambitions. But Ukraine isn't giving an inch to Russia. Eventually, Russians are going to rebel. The end will be messy and I believe will end in a break up of Russia as we know it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> If everyone is paying for the party and Putin doesn't call up a Draft.
> We all need to realize that if Putin drops this Special Police Action BS and declares war on Ukraine that it's over for Ukraine.
> 
> On the other hand, as far as I can tell the economic sanctions are starting to have an effect.
> ...


Why do you think nobody declares war since WW2? There are far more implications to a declaration of war than drafting soldiers for an army that is broken to it's core. The UN has something to say about countries who declare war on another and it can lead to UN intervention, or intervention by other countries, Poland might declare war unilaterally on Russia and have NATO backing FFS. A declaration of war is a very serious thing and one the UN was specifically designed to prevent and it has the mechanisms to do so.

Ukraine has a million men under arms, but it was of little use against Russian artillery and Vlad's future mighty army will carry what it needs on it's back, once they disembark the trains. He can mass an army of cannon fodder, provided he can equip, arm and feed them, but a C130 gunship can slaughter them like cattle as fast as they arrive. What do you think the American reaction to a declaration of war by Russia might be, how about Europe? We can get even more modern arms including aircraft to Ukraine and have them trained, faster than Vlad can raise an army of reluctant soldiers.

A declaration of war would finish Russia not Ukraine, mere numbers mean nothing but potential corpses and prisoners, modern weapons systems make the difference. We have not even given the Ukrainians any air power yet, the Russians have none worth a fuck and airpower can deal with masses of troops on the ground marching very effectively. So it's not a question of them declaring war and they win, not by a long shot, a declaration of war is an escalation that has implications under international law. The only thing it would do for Putin is provide warm bodies it won't provide tanks, ammo or trucks to transport things and it won't feed and house his army either. They are so dependent on the railways that any attack on them would severely disrupt their military and economy. The don't have the road transport to go much beyond a couple of hundred kilometers of their rail heads.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> They're non combatants, they won't get traded through the usual channels. If they get traded, it will probably be in exchange for the Ukrainian civilians the russians kidnapped and sent who the fuck knows where.


As far as I know, most of the Ukrainian civilians taken to Russia were not interned and many are filtering back to the west, they just let them loose inside Russia, like wise for those Russians civilians who want to leave Ukraine. Apparently the Russians won't let the ones it issued passports to in Ukraine, so much for protecting them from nazis! As long as the Russians are holding anybody the sanctions will stay on, even if the war ends. Ukraine arresting and prosecuting those teachers will mean the Russians will take hostages, so it will end up an exchange.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> A dictator can use all the resources a nation has to offer in a war and there is no one who can stop him. So, yeah, I guess you are right, he can call up troops and re-fit out of date equipment to make it use-able. He can drag this out by expending yet more blood and treasure.
> 
> But I don't think he can win. Not when he's using 60 YO tech against the weapons the West is giving Ukraine. It doesn't matter to Putin, perhaps, if each and every family sacrifices a son to his ambitions. But Ukraine isn't giving an inch to Russia. Eventually, Russians are going to rebel. The end will be messy and I believe will end in a break up of Russia as we know it.


Vlad does not have as tight a lock on power as he would like and the limits of his power are becoming apparent. His reluctance to declare war and call up a draft are among them. What good would it do when they are using obsolete tanks and buying old out of date ammo from North Korea already? His air force is grounded by corruption, lack of spares and lack of training for the pilots and the army has little equipment left. His whole military was one big Pushkin village of corrupt idiots. Remember, Ukraine was the poorest country in Europe and had a minimum of western aid when this war began.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 14, 2022)

I really enjoy reading and interacting with you all.

Wonderful reads this morning thanks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

This is what liberal democratic leadership looks like, what character looks like. He has an election in 2023 and I don't think he will have any problems, he is like Churchill in leadership, but not in politics. What he wants aligns with what the country wants, western style liberal democracy and EU membership, the war has increased that sentiment dramatically in Ukraine. It forced Vlad to drop the mask and pretense of bullshit democracy and come out as an authoritarian dictator with imperialist ambitions. All is not well in Russia and since they got their asses whipped, it will get a lot worse.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570028693933948928


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

Yep and Uncle Sam is waiting for Vlad's next move and the appropriate weapons will be delivered to destroy a mass infantry army. A few AC 130 gunships should deal with hoards of Russians pouring across the border and change the minds of a few more. Violence is not the answer Vlad, we will just punch you in the face harder the next time.

I figure the Ukrainians will take a break for a couple of days of sleep, unless they have a fresh reserve to Troops they can throw in to keep the ball rolling while the other guys get some R&R. 4 or 5 days is the normal limit on this kind of advance, the troops breakdown without rest and sleep. However it's not over in the east yet and the Russians could surrender staggering numbers of cut off troops in Kherson along with a lot of equipment.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569877368558305280


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

Vlad never wanted peace and no amount of talking would have helped, he wanted to conquer Ukraine with his mighty army and exterminate them as a nation. There is no answer to such violence other than violence, when someone mugs you, saying your a pacifist won't keep them from taking your money, abusing you or even killing you, a swift kick in the nuts might however. Pacifism is as sick as Trumpism, it makes assumptions about other people and their motives that are, untrue, unrealistic and dangerous. Nonviolence only works in the context of a liberal democratic society, sooner or later people in Russia will have to use violence or the threat of it to get rid of Putin before he destroys them. Non violence worked for Gandhi because Briton was a liberal democratic society during his time with the rule of law and Gandhi was a lawyer.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569965542693376000


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 14, 2022)

So putin could have had what he wanted without a war, but decided "fuck it, i'm taking it all"...And now it's choking him to death. Good, just cram it further down his throat.


----------



## ANC (Sep 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> So putin could have had what he wanted without a war, but decided "fuck it, i'm taking it all"...And now it's choking him to death. Good, just cram it further down his throat.


----------



## printer (Sep 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Why?
> Curiosity, not argument.
> 
> Stipulating to your premise, how do you think that nuke would be used?





Bagginski said:


> So, you expect the NATO response to NORMALIZE the use of tactical nukes?
> 
> Talk about bad precedents…


I do not think that the West will drop a barrage of nukes for the use of one tactical nuke. That would be irrisposible and may set off events none of us want. I think they might use other means or just toss one to show they mean business. Maybe an out of the way bridge east of Crimea?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> So putin could have had what he wanted without a war, but decided "fuck it, i'm taking it all"...And now it's choking him to death. Good, just cram it further down his throat.


Russia has lot's of vacant land and he should have focused on making his country better, Russia would have been a wealthy well developed country with the oil money coming in and lot's of manufacturing and other industries, but Vlad had to play spy games and indulge his fantasies about the old soviet union where the KGB was king. Well he made the KGB king, those are who are running Russia now, most are ex KGB officers including Vlad and his circle. Same crowd, different ideology, they went from communism directly to a kleptocracy with no stops in between. They were corrupt assholes then and they still are.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

printer said:


> I do not think that the West will drop a barrage of nukes for the use of one tactical nuke. That would be irrisposible and may set off events none of us want. I think they might use other means or just toss one to show they mean business. Maybe an out of the way bridge east of Crimea?


A conventional weapon could do that and without the risk or fall out, real and political.


----------



## printer (Sep 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> So putin could have had what he wanted without a war, but decided "fuck it, i'm taking it all"...And now it's choking him to death. Good, just cram it further down his throat.


Why take a promise which does not get rid of the possibility when just rolling into Ukraine will have you greeted as liberators?


----------



## ANC (Sep 14, 2022)

Wasabi...HELP







www.youtube.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

printer said:


> I do not think that the West will drop a barrage of nukes for the use of one tactical nuke. That would be irrisposible and may set off events none of us want. I think they might use other means or just toss one to show they mean business. Maybe an out of the way bridge east of Crimea?


Taking out the Kerch bridge and giving the Ukrainians the firepower to drive to Mariupol would be an appropriate response. It would cut off the Russians in the south of Ukraine and Crimea, much of his army would be gone along with their equipment, most of which will be turned against him by the Ukrainians. Such large numbers of prisoners would be employed as human shields against further attack by nukes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

Vlad has many enemies and they are all gathering in Ukraine! Lot's of contacts and alliances to be made and a rich hunting ground for the CIA and other intelligence agencies, some of them are from inside Russia, or operate on it's borders. There are probably future leaders of some of these places fighting in Ukraine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569797705651654658


----------



## ANC (Sep 14, 2022)

Would be cool if you could use the defeated army as soldiers like the Mongols.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Sep 14, 2022)

ANC said:


> Would be cool if you could use the defeated army as soldiers like the Mongols.


The Russians are doing something similar already.
They send the woefully untrained and under-equipped LPR/DPR guys to front as cannon fodder
They also have sent conscription notices to those they issued Russian passports to in the occupied regions of Ukraine


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 14, 2022)

Rumor that there was attempt to kill the mad midget and that Moscow is in lock down.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2022)

printer said:


> I do not think that the West will drop a barrage of nukes for the use of one tactical nuke. That would be irrisposible and may set off events none of us want. I think they might use other means or just toss one to show they mean business. Maybe an out of the way bridge east of Crimea?


I think I see the rub. I wasn’t specific enough; I was thinking of a massive conventional response, with interdiction of Russian air and sea assets probably high on the list. Having Western strategic bombers boldly overflying Russian territory for all to see
might just have a salutary effect on Russian behavior at the diplomats’ table.

That is for the use of one or two battlefield nukes. There doubtless comes a point where, if Russia used a lot of kilotons, Nato response would be in kind.
But as an amateur, my “armchair field marshal” opinion on this, and where the boundary might be, is likely worth about what you paid for it.

As for the bridge —
I think the most elegant solution would not be to drop it, but to take it whole. Let’s imagine Ukraine maintains the current momentum and succeeds in taking it all back.

I speculate that Ukraine could make a case in the UN for occupying a few dozen square km of territory on the eastern end of Putin’s Folly in Krasnodar oblast, as a security zone against a proven aggressor. It appeals to my sense of enlightened Schadenfreude.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad does not have as tight a lock on power as he would like and the limits of his power are becoming apparent. His reluctance to declare war and call up a draft are among them. What good would it do when they are using obsolete tanks and buying old out of date ammo from North Korea already? His air force is grounded by corruption, lack of spares and lack of training for the pilots and the army has little equipment left. His whole military was one big Pushkin village of corrupt idiots. Remember, Ukraine was the poorest country in Europe and had a minimum of western aid when this war began.


I see opinion pieces that are all over the map. "The war in Ukraine will be over soon". "The war is a brutal stalemate with no end in sight"

There is more propaganda produced on this war coming from all side than reliable facts based news reporting. So, I don't trust the headlines or videos. Or you, for that matter. 

The war isn't just on the ground, it is an economic one too. Europe is about to go into a recession due to Putin's has cutting off Russian oil, gas and coal supplies that they had become dependent on. Also too, Russia's GDP is probably dropping by double digits, an outside estimate is their economy will lose 40% of GDP. But Putin is a sociopath and he's not personally affected by that. Until he's removed, I don't see him stopping. My guess is Putin will hang in there through the at least winter and maybe another year to try to crack NATO's alliance with Ukraine and US's willingness to ship billions in military equipment each month keep up. Don't forget the US has an election coming up in November. A Republican controlled House is likely and Senate is too close to call, so there will be a change in support when/if that happens.

I'm not saying you are wrong, Russia's military capability has been seriously degraded. They have lost a lot of their best soldiers and equipment. It is doubtful that they now have enough in reserve to prosecute an invasion. What remains to be seen is how well dug in they are in regions they occupy. If this becomes a stalemate, how long will resolve on either side last?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

It's a classic conventional war now that the Russians have been whittled down to size. If things work out for the Ukrainians near Kherson, it will shift the balance significantly when added to the recent Russian losses in the east. Once that happens and the allies supply the munitions, the Russians are pretty much screwed in the rest of the country. A drive towards the sea of Azov would cut the depleted Russian forces in half, threaten the Kerch bridge directly and that would cut off the Russians in Crimea and southern Ukraine. It would force the reluctant Russians to come out from behind their heavily fortified positions in the Donbas to try and stop them on equal ground.






*Russia and Ukraine war map 14 September 2022 - 203 day invasion | Military summary latest news today*
4,964 views Sep 14, 2022 Russia and Ukraine war map 14 September 2022 - 203 day invasion | Military summary latest news today


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Rumor that there was attempt to kill the mad midget and that Moscow is in lock down.


Why isn't that surprising news? Isn't that how political change often happens in Russia? Live by the sword, die by the sword.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Why take a promise which does not get rid of the possibility when just rolling into Ukraine will have you greeted as liberators?


as long as you believe the criminally corrupt intelligence organ you built by hand...and the criminally corrupt generals you picked by hand...and the criminally corrupt kleptocrats you put in office because you thought you could control them...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Such large numbers of prisoners would be employed as human shields against further attack by nukes.


directly against the Geneva convention...
https://guide-humanitarian-law.org/content/article/3/human-shields/
since we seem to be trying to maintain the moral high ground, this would not be a good idea...
and i really don't think putin would give a flying fuck at a rolling rat's prolapsed asshole if he killed thousands of his own men, as long as he still had enough to send into the hot zone to secure it, with their inadequate, out dated radiation gear...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 14, 2022)

ANC said:


> Would be cool if you could use the defeated army as soldiers like the Mongols.


who wants them? an army you would have to equip, and train, and they would still have no spirit, no drive?...all russian soldiers do is murder, rape, and get falling down drunk...keep the fuckers, i wouldn't have them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I see opinion pieces that are all over the map. "The war in Ukraine will be over soon". "The war is a brutal stalemate with no end in sight"
> 
> There is more propaganda produced on this war coming from all side than reliable facts based news reporting. So, I don't trust the headlines or videos. Or you, for that matter.
> 
> ...


It will be a hard winter in Europe, but they will break their dependency on Russian oil, it's like life, ya get out what ya put in, in terms of work and sacrifice, unless dumb luck gets ya.

From my reading of the tea leaves, it looks like Ukraine will clear most of the country of Russians by the end of the year, Crimea might take longer. However the situation in Crimea could change with the loss of Kherson and the destruction of the Kerch bridge. A drive to the sea of Azov in the east would be all that it takes to capture a lot of Russians and their equipment, most of Vlad's army in fact. Good generalship is a humane way to conduct war, cutting off forces in modern warfare leads to quick surrenders when morale is low. We could see the surrender of over 30,00 Russians in cut off Kherson and the capture of all their equipment in a few weeks. If they cut the bridge at Kerch and cut then in half in the south it would mean one Helluva lot of prisoners and a lot of Russian equipment. Good intelligence, leadership, morale and generalship make it possible.


----------



## printer (Sep 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> As for the bridge —
> I think the most elegant solution would not be to drop it, but to take it whole. Let’s imagine Ukraine maintains the current momentum and succeeds in taking it all back.
> 
> I speculate that Ukraine could make a case in the UN for occupying a few dozen square km of territory on the eastern end of Putin’s Folly in Krasnodar oblast, as a security zone against a proven aggressor. It appeals to my sense of enlightened Schadenfreude.


The problem is that capturing the bridge means shipments and soldiers can still be sent in which makes taking the bridge much harder. And there is little upside for Ukraine having the bridge intact.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> directly against the Geneva convention...
> https://guide-humanitarian-law.org/content/article/3/human-shields/
> since we seem to be trying to maintain the moral high ground, this would not be a good idea...
> and i really don't think putin would give a flying fuck at a rolling rat's prolapsed asshole if he killed thousands of his own men, as long as he still had enough to send into the hot zone to secure it, with their inadequate, out dated radiation gear...


Using nukes changes the ballgame completely and housing them in Ukrainian cities would not be out of line


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2022)

Rut Roh Raggy....









Georgia proposes to hold a referendum and ask if Georgians want war with Russia | odessa-journal.com


The leadership of Georgia is discussing about organising a nationwide referendum and ask the question: do the Georgians want a war with Russia? Giorgi




odessa-journal.com





come on Chechens, your next....time to squeeze him......


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2022)

printer said:


> The problem is that capturing the bridge means shipments and soldiers can still be sent in which makes taking the bridge much harder. And there is little upside for Ukraine having the bridge intact.


Yeah, that is why the UN would have to put its imprimatur on it.

But the idea of putting big signs on both approaches that say “now under new management!” in Ukrainian would be a fine way to tweak the tails of some aggrieved Russians. Jmo.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2022)

Ukrainian Toll Guy/Gal: sorry we don't take rubles for payment......


----------



## printer (Sep 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Rut Roh Raggy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There will never be a better time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Using nukes changes the ballgame completely and housing them in Ukrainian cities would not be out of line


if putin drops a tactical nuke on a Ukrainian city, that is all fucking rules out the window, already. tactical nukes are made specifically to be used on a battlefield, to minimize fallout that could effect civilian populations. any use on a civilian population center would illicit an immediate response from NATO, probably a full out invasion, after a good carpet bombing of all known military installations, and the destruction of their entire fleet at sea.
at least that would be my response...so probably NATO will...make a resolution of some kind? get very cross and send russia to it's room without tea?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2022)

printer said:


> There will never be a better time.


i totally agree.....looks like Armenia and Azerbaijan are getting into a scuffle as well....can't remember which one is Russian backed though......things are gonna get interesting

Imagine if Saint Petersburg rose up (the Leningrad Oblat) and shot the finger at putin, they already want him removed....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2022)

something is happening around Armenia









Armenia claims Azerbaijan issued missile strike on Russian FSB post in Gegharkunik


Armenia has claimed that Azerbaijan has issued a missile strike on a Russian Federal Security Service (FSB) post in Gegharkunik province, as reported on




euroweeklynews.com





bye bye FSB outpost


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> something is happening around Armenia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5197646


basically....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2022)

well so much for the feared flamethrower.....or at least one of them


----------



## Kerowacked (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Rut Roh Raggy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It depends on what Uncle Sam and the allies think, they would need support. Better to wait until the Ukrainians destroy the Russian army, then it might be the time to confront Russia in Georgia. It might be better if there is trouble in Belarus first and that will suck in the last of Vlad's reserves and strip Georgia bare of Russian troops.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> View attachment 5197659


Would you want to die for a useless rock in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> View attachment 5197659


that's ah


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if putin drops a tactical nuke on a Ukrainian city, that is all fucking rules out the window, already. tactical nukes are made specifically to be used on a battlefield, to minimize fallout that could effect civilian populations. any use on a civilian population center would illicit an immediate response from NATO, probably a full out invasion, after a good carpet bombing of all known military installations, and the destruction of their entire fleet at sea.
> at least that would be my response...so probably NATO will...make a resolution of some kind? get very cross and send russia to it's room without tea?


Using a tactical nuke outside cities on troops is kinda useless, there are no troop concentrations worth it and it would have little effect outside the immediate area. Troops are prepared or would be for such a thing and if you are in a trench, you can be pretty close to a tactical nuke and survive, same for a tank.


----------



## printer (Sep 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> well so much for the feared flamethrower.....or at least one of them


The West should take it apart and quickly develop their own.


----------



## printer (Sep 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Would you want to die for a useless rock in the middle of nowhere?


Mineral and hydrocarbon resources.


----------



## printer (Sep 14, 2022)

*The head of PMC "Wagner" Yevgeny Prigozhin called on the prisoners of one of the colonies of Mordovia to join the ranks of the company*
Information has been confirmed that prisoners serving time in Russian colonies can sign a contract with the Wagner PMC to participate in hostilities in Ukraine. Yevgeny Prigozhin arrived in one of the colonies in Mordovia and delivered a speech to the prisoners. 

The head of the "musicians" appealed to the prisoners to join the ranks of the military company. Those who wish to conclude a contract, suitable for health, undergo a special interview, after which it is determined whether the person is suitable or not for the company. Those who signed the document are required to serve in the ranks of the military company for six months, after which they receive a pardon and can return home with clean documents or extend the contract. 

The conditions are tough - a complete ban on alcohol and drugs. Desertion, looting, violence are immediately punished. All volunteers will be enrolled in attack aircraft; in case of death, burial is carried out at the expense of the company in the place specified in the contract. In the absence of such information, all the dead are buried in Goryachiy Klyuch, where the chapel of the Wagner PMC is located. 

According to Prigozhin, the former prisoners as part of the "musicians" have been fighting since July 1, the first group of 40 people arrived from the colony of St. Petersburg, she participated in the assault on the Uglegorsk TPP. 

Judging by the words of the head of the military company, everything was agreed with the Russian authorities, including a pardon after six months of participation in battles. It is clear that the measure is forced, but it can serve, to some extent, as a substitute for the same mobilization. In addition to hardened criminals, there are many prisoners in the colonies who want to change their lives. A contract with PMCs is a chance to start everything from scratch. Despite the involvement of prisoners in the ranks of the military company, the "musicians" in the NWO showed themselves only on the positive side. 











__





Loading…






en.topwar.ru


----------



## Kerowacked (Sep 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Would you want to die for a useless rock in the middle of nowhere?


Millions already did; Iwo, Wake, Midway, Guam…


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Would you want to die for a useless rock in the middle of nowhere?


At least they leave some booze


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Millions already did; Iwo, Wake, Midway, Guam…


awful analogy.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It will be a hard winter in Europe, but they will break their dependency on Russian oil, it's like life, ya get out what ya put in, in terms of work and sacrifice, unless dumb luck gets ya.
> 
> From my reading of the tea leaves, it looks like Ukraine will clear most of the country of Russians by the end of the year, Crimea might take longer. However the situation in Crimea could change with the loss of Kherson and the destruction of the Kerch bridge. A drive to the sea of Azov in the east would be all that it takes to capture a lot of Russians and their equipment, most of Vlad's army in fact. Good generalship is a humane way to conduct war, cutting off forces in modern warfare leads to quick surrenders when morale is low. We could see the surrender of over 30,00 Russians in cut off Kherson and the capture of all their equipment in a few weeks. If they cut the bridge at Kerch and cut then in half in the south it would mean one Helluva lot of prisoners and a lot of Russian equipment. Good intelligence, leadership, morale and generalship make it possible.


I want you to be right. I don't have a strong opinion one way or the other. 

Just putting this out there to show a different side to the story.









Opinion | Ukraine proves it can beat Russia. But don’t expect a quick victory.


No one should think these recent successes mean Putin will be conceding any time soon.




www.nbcnews.com





*Ukraine proves it can beat Russia. But don’t expect a quick victory.*
_No one should think these recent successes mean Putin will be conceding any time soon._

The good news:

_Over the past week, a surprise offensive by Ukraine in northeastern Kharkiv province liberated more territory in six days than Russia captured in months of slow-paced warfare this summer. The advance, spearheaded by tanks and motorized infantry, was the sort of fast-paced mobile warfare that Russia tried and mostly failed to pull off in the first month of its invasion of Ukraine.
It was also an effective deception operation. Kyiv had loudly touted plans to counterattack in southern Ukraine’s Kherson province, and it did actually initiate that campaign on Aug. 29. But all the while, Ukraine’s military quietly mustered a second force of elite brigades in Kharkiv province in the east, even as Russia was pulling its best troops out of the region to prepare for the Kherson attack.

That meant once Russian defenses in Kharkiv were overrun, the Kremlin had no substantial local reserves to break the counteroffensive’s momentum. Now pro-Russian military bloggers even fear that Ukraine has quietly husbanded a third counteroffensive force aimed at cutting President Vladimir Putin’s coastal land corridor to Crimea and Kherson in the south._

The counter argument for a rapid victory:

_Some of Ukraine’s strategy, as well, could extend the timeline to allow the country to capitalize on certain opportunities. While Ukraine’s counteroffensive in Kherson has made some progress, it has gone more slowly than the rapid gains in the east because of the heavier concentration of Russian forces. An optimal strategy would give time for Russian defenses to corrode from within and collapse, as Ukraine has repeatedly knocked out the bridges these forces depend upon for resupply and reinforcement. An overly rushed assault risks heavy casualties and more destruction of Kherson itself. 
_
The risk that the coalition could soon change shape:

_The winter could also provide Moscow with opportunities to cut down Western military support. In retaliation for sanctions the European Union has imposed on Russia’s energy sector, Moscow has accelerated restrictions on fuel going to Europe and no doubt hopes that the coming cold weather will cause shortages and skyrocketing bills while people need to heat their homes. Russian gas has already declined from 40% to roughly 15% of the E.U.’s total consumption, and the Kremlin hopes further reductions could compel European states to come begging for reduced prices in return for lifting economic sanctions and decreasing military aid to Ukraine.

It’s also possible the Republican Party could recapture the U.S. House and even the Senate in the midterm elections in early November. While some in the GOP have supported military aid to Ukraine, a significant contingent on the Trumpian right is inclined to follow the former president in objecting to such support and could more effectively obstruct U.S. aid packages if it gains power. Moreover, a worsening economy could make sustained military largesse for Ukraine harder for Democrats to back, as well._


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 14, 2022)

printer said:


> *The head of PMC "Wagner" Yevgeny Prigozhin called on the prisoners of one of the colonies of Mordovia to join the ranks of the company*
> Information has been confirmed that prisoners serving time in Russian colonies can sign a contract with the Wagner PMC to participate in hostilities in Ukraine. Yevgeny Prigozhin arrived in one of the colonies in Mordovia and delivered a speech to the prisoners.
> 
> The head of the "musicians" appealed to the prisoners to join the ranks of the military company. Those who wish to conclude a contract, suitable for health, undergo a special interview, after which it is determined whether the person is suitable or not for the company. Those who signed the document are required to serve in the ranks of the military company for six months, after which they receive a pardon and can return home with clean documents or extend the contract.
> ...


more cannon fodder to be annihilated...
russia is going to have a serious problem keeping their population up, they're killing so many men, of all ages.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> more cannon fodder to be annihilated...
> russia is going to have a serious problem keeping their population up, they're killing so many men, of all ages.


I’m waiting for discount days at russianbride dot com.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m waiting for discount days at russianbride dot com.


i wouldn't trust one not to cut my throat while i slept and steal all my shit...russians are not high on my scale of humanity at the moment


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wouldn't trust one not to cut my throat while i slept and steal all my shit...russians are not high on my scale of humanity at the moment


I will not hang the blame for the sins of the oligarchs around the neck of the people.


----------



## printer (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m waiting for discount days at russianbride dot com.


Wow. Thanks for the news.
Me wants me wants!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 14, 2022)

printer said:


> The West should take it apart and quickly develop their own.


Are you busy?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Millions already did; Iwo, Wake, Midway, Guam…


They were staging points for the invasion of Japan, which the bomb made redundant


----------



## Kerowacked (Sep 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They were staging points for the invasion of Japan, which the bomb made redundant


Actually they were staging points for MacArthurs return to the phillipines and would have easily been avoided with Nimitz’ plan to go around them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I want you to be right. I don't have a strong opinion one way or the other.
> 
> Just putting this out there to show a different side to the story.
> 
> ...


At this point it's all opinion, mine included, I tend to follow US retired general Ben Hodges, he's been right on a few occasions. The point is, opinion varies among the experts, so that allows a bit more freedom in speculation. Putin already lost the war, how badly remains to be seen, this is now a completely different war than the early days when everybody was scrambling and innovating as best they could. I think the Ukrainians are blessed with brilliant military leadership, that's what many of the pros say about the guy running their show, they didn't just get lucky with Zellenskiy. The quality difference in military organization and leadership is stark between the Ukrainians and Russians, so is the morale, people have to believe in what they are fighting for.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Actually they were staging points for MacArthurs return to the phillipines and would have easily been avoided with Nimitz’ plan to go around them.


I won't get into the details of the Pacific campaign, but at the time someone was convinced enough to waste life and treasure on them. A better example might be the Aleutians, the only US territory invaded by Japan.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570130613549793281


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570161875362652160


----------



## printer (Sep 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Are you busy?


I would like to be a part of the project but could use some people that get the chemical reaction side of the story. When I did work at a rocket plant one of the chemists took me outside and showed me him getting rid of a formulation into the snow. He had a syringe full of fluid and as he squirted it out it began to combust in the air. They were coming up with a new formulation to be used as flares to protect fighters from missile attacks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570163226666758144


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

This illustrates the disorganization, callousness and stupidity of the Russians and why they are losing in Ukraine. They need to unload those cars and send them back to Ukraine for another load, because there will be a lot more trainloads coming. Dig a trench along the side of the track and dump them in it at least. Do the minimum FFS


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570163647875354633


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570153961017180161


----------



## printer (Sep 14, 2022)

*Antonov called the condition of the military conflict between the Russian Federation and the United States over Ukraine*
Deliveries of ATACMS operational-tactical missiles to Kyiv could lead to a war between Russia and the United States. This was stated by the Russian Ambassador to the States Anatoly Antonov.

“Of particular concern is the fact that Ukraine has been seeking the supply of ATACMS operational-tactical missiles for many months, which are designed to strike targets at a distance of up to 300 kilometers <…> Such a scenario would mean direct involvement of the United States in a military confrontation with Russia,” Antonov believes, his words are reported by RIA Novosti.

Since February 24, Russia has been conducting a special operation in Ukraine in order to protect the civilian population of Donbass. The United States and Western countries during the NWO provide financial and military assistance to Kyiv. In particular, the Pentagon purchased NASAMS anti-aircraft missile systems (SAM) for Ukraine for $182 million. In addition, the United States will continue to supply Kiev with weapons " for the future."








Антонов назвал условие военного конфликта РФ и США из-за Украины


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*WSJ: Ukraine sent the US a request with a list of necessary weapons to continue the counteroffensive. The list includes ATACMS systems*
Ukraine sent the USA a request with a list of the necessary weapons to continue a successful counteroffensive in 2023.
This was reported by the American newspaper The Wall Street Journal with reference to a document that the Ukrainian government provided to American congressmen. Ukraineʼs requests came as its troops routed Russian troops in northeastern Ukraine.


The list of needs of Ukraine for offensive operations includes 29 types of weapons systems and ammunition. Among them are tanks, drones, artillery systems, more _Harpoon_ anti-ship missiles and two thousand missiles for HIMARS. Also on the list is the ATACMS tactical missile system, which has a range of about 300 km. The Biden administration has not yet provided the system due to fears that Ukraine could use it to strike Russian territory and ignite a wider conflict with the West.

Ukraineʼs Defense Minister Oleksiy Reznikov told _The Wall Street Journal_ in July that his country needed the ATACMS because Russia has longer-range rocket launchers and Ukraine has "passed the test" with the successful deployment of HIMARS, which has a range of more than 60 kilometers.









WSJ: Ukraine sent the US a request with a list of necessary weapons to continue the counteroffensive. The list includes ATACMS systems


Ukraine is asking the US for missiles with a range of 300 km to continue the offensive




babel.ua


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I will not hang the blame for the sins of the oligarchs around the neck of the people.


how about the sins of the soldiers who carried out illegal orders, willingly bombed civilians, raped little girls and old women, looted homes, and tortured and killed hostages?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

Maybe the ghost of John McCain is haunting him, Donald might be calling Lindsey over this, many of his fans are pro Putin and he only has nice things to say about Vlad.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570162355736088576


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

Part of the European energy plan might be developing Ukrainian oil and gas, since the pipelines pass right over the undeveloped gas fields. It might not help this year, but could have a steadily increasing impact by next year. If it's not in the plan now, high energy prices in Europe will make it part of one as the Russian threat recedes, much of the recently liberated territory has gas fields and pipelines run right over them. There will be money to be made and gas to be had, nature will follow the usual course, someone will take on the risk for the profit. We are talking about a lot of money here, hundreds of billions in potential sales to Europe per year over existing pipeline infrastructure for the most part.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570118221985898498


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

The Canadian view...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570163854784462849


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | The Big Trap for Ruzzian Army | We take more ground each day!*


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how about the sins of the soldiers who carried out illegal orders, willingly bombed civilians, raped little girls and old women, looted homes, and tortured and killed hostages?


let’s try this.

Your neighbor’s house has been found with the dismembered corpses of a dozen schoolchildren in its basement. They then arrest and imprison you for it. Good? Bad? Why?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570160763859505152


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

I think this illustrates the attitude of generations of Ukrainians, including those yet to come. Any Russian in Ukraine better make their politics crystal clear, there are a lot of angry people there and they are gonna stay angry for a long time. A generation of younger Russians is humiliated by their country's actions and it's incompetence, those online who can avoid the censorship and of course there are always radio broadcasts from the west.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570102133990592512


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> let’s try this.
> 
> Your neighbor’s house has been found with the dismembered corpses of a dozen schoolchildren in its basement. They then arrest and imprison you for it. Good? Bad? Why?


no one is responsible for the crimes that others commit, unless they expressly aided or encouraged them...
that being said, i still wouldn't let one step in my house. if that makes me a bigot, then i'm a bigot.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no one is responsible for the crimes that others commit, unless they expressly aided or encouraged them...
> that being said, i still wouldn't let one step in my house. if that makes me a bigot, then i'm a bigot.


Nah, you satisfied me. It sounded like scapegoating to me. 
I’m not too keen on entertaining Big Lie adherents, either.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 14, 2022)

it is an impressive achievement, and the Ukrainians are keeping it rolling pretty well, but this kind of illustrates how far they still have to go to get rid of the orcs...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

Putin couldn't allow Ukraine to develop and grow strong, it wasn't really about NATO, it was about economics and systems of government. Ukraine would have been an energy competitor with Russia and signed contracts with oil companies in 2010 to develop their oil and gas, the war in Donbas put an end to that and they pulled out. Even though Vlad might have had warm and fuzzy feelings about Ukraine and a fuzzier notion of history, I feel money was the primary motivator.

Vlad was heading for totalitarianism long before the invasion of Ukraine and a prosperous liberal democratic Ukraine right next door would be a threat, since Russia could not prosper under Putin. He had a fortune pouring every year for a couple of decades and look at the state of Russia FFS, this was economic mismanagement and corruption on an epic scale. If you are wondering where all the money went, a lot of it is in the west, there were limited investment opportunities in Russia for the amount of cash they were ripping off, so much of the corrupt money went abroad. That's why Ukraine could end up with a lot of seized Russian money, they have more of it abroad than most other countries and the majority of it is corrupt cash. Not many of these people invested in Russia to finance new enterprises and manufacturing, they were like an oil rich middle east kingdom and bought everything from abroad and invested their money abroad too. Guys like Trump, Rudy and Manafort only got the crumbs that fell from the table, but were eager for more.






*Why is Vladimir Putin so obsessed with Ukraine?*
220,418 views Sep 14, 2022 Guardian correspondent Luke Harding chronicles the key historical events that led to the invasion of Ukraine, from the Euromaidan protests to the annexation of Crimea, and explains why Putin's belief that Russians and Ukrainians are 'one people' is rooted in history from a thousand years ago.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

Even 20,000 troops are not a lot for a country of over 40 million to lose in a war, considering the stakes and it's nature. I say this to illustrate how long Ukraine could fight for, if supported. So far they have an estimated 10,000 dead and by the time it's over it could be 20,000 and a couple of times that with life altering physical wounds. I think this war might produce less PTSD among the Ukrainian troops than would be expected, the cause they are fighting for, high morale and social support could make a difference. Every loss is an unnecessary tragedy though and not just for the Ukrainians.

So far civilian deaths in Ukraine have been much lower than initially expected and are reported to be well under 10,000, many people simply became refugees, another tragedy.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570098047916408834


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

He says 100K people were killed in Mariupol alone, I think this number is a bit high, the numbers I've seen coming from the UN are much lower. They only lost 10,000 troops killed so far according to their own numbers and civilian casualties are about half that number according to many sources. Time will tell I guess.






*'They Know What They're Fighting For': Ukraine Dominates Putin's Army*
88,608 views Sep 15, 2022 Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy made a surprise visit to troops in a town retaken from Russian forces after a string of wins in their fight to run Putin's army out of Ukraine. Yale Professor Timothy Snyder, who recently met with Zelenskyy, tells MSNBC's Lawrence O'Donnell he believes this war is at a "turning point."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

Perhaps about the same time as America puts Trump away... Joe might get a doubleheader before the end of the year folks and help win the election too, he's up to 45% in the polls and climbing. Oh yeah, he just averted a rail strike that would have crippled America. The GOP are split on abortion and in a panic about it too, while Trump's troubles grow.  






*'State of shock': Former Putin aide on Russian political system*
350,418 views Sep 14, 2022 Abbas Gallyamov, who was a speechwriter for Russian president Vladimir Putin, predicts Russia's elites will begin looking to replace Putin within the next several months.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

*Russian official to CNN: Putin should resign*
57,653 views Sep 15, 2022 Russian official Nikita Yuferev was fined for speaking out against Russian President Vladimir Putin. Yuferev continues to call for Putin's resignation as Ukraine continues to gain more victories over Russian forces in their country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

The Ukrainians will capture a Helluva lot more equipment if operations in the south near Kherson work out and perhaps tens of thousands of Russian prisoners. Further operations to cut off the enemy will yield even more Russian equipment of all kinds and I'm sure they are planing on how to deal with it and that's where civilian and volunteer organizations come into play and perhaps Alex Vindman is a very busy man right now, since this was in his wheelhouse. There might end up being enough equipment that it's worth while to refurbish it all and even make ammo for it. 

There could well be enough tanks and other shit to equip an entire army FFS and most of the older reservists are very familiar with this stuff and little training is required. They could also give it away, once equipped with modern arms, to places like a new regime in Belarus or even to Georgia, or to any of Russia's many neighbors who want to assert their independence. This won't just be a loss for Russia, it will be a catastrophe, they will lose much of their army and it's irreplaceable equipment, equipment and ammo that will be turned against them.






*HOW RUSSIA (UNWILLINGLY) BECOME THE BIGGEST SUPLIER WITH WEAPONS FOR UKRAINE || 2022*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2022)

i have a few questions about the fairly near future...
when it becomes obvious that the russians cannot prosecute their war any longer, and they are forced to withdraw in humiliation...are they going to willingly surrender the war criminals that have been identified for trial? including putin? i highly doubt that. if they do not, are we going to relax sanctions against them? i certainly hope not. they have to be punished to the fullest extent possible, if they're to learn that this isn't behavior they should exhibit again. until they surrender every prisoner, surrender every war criminal, make arrangements to pay reparations to Ukraine that are acceptable to Ukraine, and make a sincere apology to the rest of the world, the sanctions should stay in full force, if not strengthened. the world is changing and adapting...they can change and adapt to do without russian oil and wheat...anything russia can supply, can be supplied from somewhere else, with a little development.
how many nations would appreciate if we helped them develop their natural gas industry? if we helped out their farmers with some new equipment, in exchange for a promise of where those crops were to go?...russia is ALREADY irrelevant, if we develop a few alternatives


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

If Ukraine captures a lot of Russian equipment, enough for a dozens of BTGs when added to what they already have. Would it be worth a billion to Uncle Sam or someone else to have it all refurbished, as a make work project and perhaps to give away to future allies? Reline the artillery tubes and start making the 152mm projectiles for them, the propellant can be simply be reloaded in the casings. Russia will soon be beat and Ukraine will have western arms, so other than a very powerful reserve, they can also use it to cause Russia future pain by giving it away or selling it.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Ukraine captures a lot of Russian equipment, enough for a dozens of BTGs when added to what they already have. Would it be worth a billion to Uncle Sam or someone else to have it all refurbished, as a make work project and perhaps to give away to future allies? Reline the artillery tubes and start making the 152mm projectiles for them, the propellant can be simply be reloaded in the casings. Russia will soon be beat and Ukraine will have western arms, so other than a very powerful reserve, they can also use it to cause Russia future pain by giving it away or selling it.


At the rate at which weapons are evolving, it’s essentially high-grade steel scrap.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have a few questions about the fairly near future...
> when it becomes obvious that the russians cannot prosecute their war any longer, and they are forced to withdraw in humiliation...are they going to willingly surrender the war criminals that have been identified for trial? including putin? i highly doubt that. if they do not, are we going to relax sanctions against them? i certainly hope not. they have to be punished to the fullest extent possible, if they're to learn that this isn't behavior they should exhibit again. until they surrender every prisoner, surrender every war criminal, make arrangements to pay reparations to Ukraine that are acceptable to Ukraine, and make a sincere apology to the rest of the world, the sanctions should stay in full force, if not strengthened. the world is changing and adapting...they can change and adapt to do without russian oil and wheat...anything russia can supply, can be supplied from somewhere else, with a little development.
> how many nations would appreciate if we helped them develop their natural gas industry? if we helped out their farmers with some new equipment, in exchange for a promise of where those crops were to go?...russia is ALREADY irrelevant, if we develop a few alternatives


Initially they are going to make it easy for them to leave, that is the priority, getting them out, if they make it clear that they will filter out the officers for war crimes, it might make them refuse to surrender, or it could cause the senior officers to remove themselves from Ukraine altogether and aid the confusion. Getting them to surrender or leave without their equipment is the best thing for the Ukrainians, it gives them an army's worth of stuff that they know how to operate and maintain. It will mean that many of the better quality territorial units can be equipped with tanks and artillery adding to the combat power of the regular army, or they can be added to the regular army since it it might be awhile before western tanks show up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> At the rate at which weapons are evolving, it’s essentially high-grade steel scrap.


It will be good enough to use against the Russians for a long time to come, other modern armies not so much. Considering the state the Russian army will be in when the Ukrainians are done with them, it should do just fine for the many small powers around Russia, if leavened with some modern western arms like Stingers, Javelins and NLAWS.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> At the rate at which weapons are evolving, it’s essentially high-grade steel scrap.


they seem to have pretty good supplies of both the shells, and the weapons that fire them, get someone working on getting those seized shells together with those seized weapons, use up all the available ammo, then go back to using what they had goven to them by allies...they should be able to kill a lot of orcs with their own seized weapon systems. they can worry about what to do with them after the war, after the war.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Initially they are going to make it easy for them to leave, that is the priority, getting them out, if they make it clear that they will filter out the officers for war crimes, it might make them refuse to surrender, or it could cause the senior officers to remove themselves from Ukraine altogether and aid the confusion. Getting them to surrender or leave without their equipment is the best thing for the Ukrainians, it gives them an army's worth of stuff that they know how to operate and maintain. It will mean that many of the better quality territorial units can be equipped with tanks and artillery adding to the combat power of the regular army, or they can be added to the regular army since it it might be awhile before western tanks show up.


i'm talking about after the war...and who cares if they resist on the way out? the reason they're on the way out is that their asses are freshly kicked, what the fuck are they going to do? die? who fucking cares, just more fertilizer to help replace all the food they stole. more sunflowers along the roadside


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> At the rate at which weapons are evolving, it’s essentially high-grade steel scrap.


All ya need to make those old soviet rocket launchers precision weapons like MLRS, are different warheads screwed on with GPS guidance packages and a suitcase in the old truck to program them via blue tooth. The Ukrainians are upgrading the old Russian tanks already and I imagine the same can be done with refurbished towed artillery by bolting new tech onto old steel.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It will be good enough to use against the Russians for a long time to come, other modern armies not so much. Considering the state the Russian army will be in when the Ukrainians are done with them, it should do just fine for the many small powers around Russia, if leavened with some modern western arms like Stingers, Javelins and NLAWS.


I think one of the lessons of this war is that the artillery barrage, a mainstay of war for at least two centuries, is at long last becoming obsolete. 

The other great defining weapon of the twentieth century, the main battle tank, still has life left, but is no longer king of the battlefield. 

These weapons are imo becoming the signature of marginal players. The future belongs to remotely operated and fully autonomous smart weapons.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm talking about after the war...and who cares if they resist on the way out? the reason they're on the way out is that their asses are freshly kicked, what the fuck are they going to do? die? who fucking cares, just more fertilizer to help replace all the food they stole. more sunflowers along the roadside


Any ultimate peace treaty might include the prosecution of war criminals, we will have to see. There might be some personal payback happening by individuals and groups operating in Russia though, especially if political conditions there get chaotic in the post war. The fighting might be over in Ukraine proper, but the war will continue and will get down to tit for tac attacks inside each others territory. Ukraine will make Russia feel the pain for any missile strikes from inside Russia. The best defense is a good offense, that's why I think there will be trouble in Belarus next, supported by Ukraine and Poland. Whatever army Vlad has left will be finished there and perhaps by their own equipment captured in Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think one of the lessons of this war is that the artillery barrage, a mainstay of war for at least two centuries, is at long last becoming obsolete.
> 
> The other great defining weapon of the twentieth century, the main battle tank, still has life left, but is no longer king of the battlefield.
> 
> These weapons are imo becoming the signature of marginal players. The future belongs to remotely operated and fully autonomous smart weapons.


Oh I agree, but the Russian sanctions will go on for a long time and the army is broken and rotten to the core, change will be a long time coming, political change has to come first. Refurbished it would be enough to deal with them or give them pause, it would make work and help the Ukrainian economy too and should cost a minimum amount. I guess we will have to see what the final haul is, when added to what they already have.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Oh I agree, but the Russian sanctions will go on for a long time and the army is broken and rotten to the core, change will be a long time coming, political change has to come first. Refurbished it would be enough to deal with them or give them pause, it would make work and help the Ukrainian economy too and should cost a minimum amount. I guess we will have to see what the final haul is, when added to what they already have.


There is a calculus here that I sum up this way: 

is the temporary advantage gained by using weapons whose main feature is a sort of random barbarity
enough to balance the disadvantage to a nation for accepting randomly barbarous weapons as legitimate?

I don’t know. For as long as we have had history, the awfulness of war has had a primary deterrent value. When deterrence failed, the effect on enemy morale has been used as the justification. Strip away the layers, and what is left is our capacity for exultant sadistic rage. Meting out disproportionate payback feels awful good. 

I think fighting that last element of the human condition, seeking moral higher ground, has intrinsic value. But the valuation, and the simple math that follows, is pretty far above my pay grade.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> There is a calculus here that I sum up this way:
> 
> is the temporary advantage gained by using weapons whose main feature is a sort of random barbarity
> enough to balance the disadvantage to a nation for accepting randomly barbarous weapons as legitimate?
> ...


The fact is there is going to be a shortage of western weapons and munitions for awhile to come, years in fact for some weapons and munitions. So it would be reasonable to assume that if sufficient Russian/Soviet equipment is captured and the primary threat is Russia, it would be refurbished and ammo made for it, though plenty for temporary use has been left laying around. I don't believe such a post war program would cost much, but it would help the Ukrainian economy, defense and foreign policy as it relates to Russia. Sticks and stones will do for defense, if that's all your enemy has too, bows and arrows can help too though.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The fact is there is going to be a shortage of western weapons and munitions for awhile to come, years in fact for some weapons and munitions. So it would be reasonable to assume that if sufficient Russian/Soviet equipment is captured and the primary threat is Russia, it would be refurbished and ammo made for it, though plenty for temporary use has been left laying around. I don't believe such a post war program would cost much, but it would help the Ukrainian economy, defense and foreign policy as it relates to Russia. Sticks and stones will do for defense, if that's all your enemy has too, bows and arrows can help too though.


That ignores the larger question.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> There is a calculus here that I sum up this way:
> 
> is the temporary advantage gained by using weapons whose main feature is a sort of random barbarity
> enough to balance the disadvantage to a nation for accepting randomly barbarous weapons as legitimate?
> ...


the use of drones will dehumanize war, and remove that deterrent, while still getting the poorest and weakest people in the war zone killed, their homes destroyed by collateral damage. soon, we would be nations of middle class and higher people with no poor to speak of, waging a never ending war of drones and remote weapons in an urban hellscape that used to be the neighborhoods of the poor.
attacking resources, capturing resources would be the order of the day, and we would become high tech road warriors, laying siege to each other in a never ending cycle.
war needs to be painful, and bloody, and horrible...or we'll never fucking stop doing it...why cooperate when we can just take what we need? why develop anything but new, more horrible drones?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the use of drones will dehumanize war, and remove that deterrent, while still getting the poorest and weakest people in the war zone killed, their homes destroyed by collateral damage. soon, we would be nations of middle class and higher people with no poor to speak of, waging a never ending war of drones and remote weapons in an urban hellscape that used to be the neighborhoods of the poor.
> attacking resources, capturing resources would be the order of the day, and we would become high tech road warriors, laying siege to each other in a never ending cycle.
> war needs to be painful, and bloody, and horrible...or we'll never fucking stop doing it...why cooperate when we can just take what we need? why develop anything but new, more horrible drones?


I do not agree.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I do not agree.


The larger question is a moral and ethical one beyond the scope of the discussion. Modern weapons are more precise, they are no less horrifying and refurbished Russian artillery can be accurate, if used by properly trained troops. It is the intention, not the technology that is important, it can be used to kill troops in the field or to slaughter civilians and destroy cities.

As for the need of such things, look no further than Vlad, or even Trump, if he were reelected.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the use of drones will dehumanize war, and remove that deterrent, while still getting the poorest and weakest people in the war zone killed, their homes destroyed by collateral damage. soon, we would be nations of middle class and higher people with no poor to speak of, waging a never ending war of drones and remote weapons in an urban hellscape that used to be the neighborhoods of the poor.
> attacking resources, capturing resources would be the order of the day, and we would become high tech road warriors, laying siege to each other in a never ending cycle.
> war needs to be painful, and bloody, and horrible...or we'll never fucking stop doing it...why cooperate when we can just take what we need? why develop anything but new, more horrible drones?


As General Lee said, "It is good that war is so terrible, for men would grow to love it too much." That's what sports are for!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570161875362652160


Putin said he would change the world- who knew how mentally ill he really is/was.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the use of drones will dehumanize war, and remove that deterrent, while still getting the poorest and weakest people in the war zone killed, their homes destroyed by collateral damage. soon, we would be nations of middle class and higher people with no poor to speak of, waging a never ending war of drones and remote weapons in an urban hellscape that used to be the neighborhoods of the poor.
> attacking resources, capturing resources would be the order of the day, and we would become high tech road warriors, laying siege to each other in a never ending cycle.
> war needs to be painful, and bloody, and horrible...or we'll never fucking stop doing it...why cooperate when we can just take what we need? why develop anything but new, more horrible drones?


The US military had problems with PTSD among drone pilots stationed in Florida, who were killing people on the other side of the planet via satellite. Like here, things can reach out and touch you or jerk your chain in those situations too, often it is seeing friends die that induces the most trauma.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Putin said he would change the world- who knew how mentally ill he really is/was.


Oh he did that, just not in the way he envisioned! The same goes for Trump.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *The larger question is a moral and ethical one beyond the scope of the discussion. * Modern weapons are more precise, they are no less horrifying and refurbished Russian artillery can be accurate, if used by properly trained troops. It is the intention, not the technology that is important, it can be used to kill troops in the field or to slaughter civilians and destroy cities.
> 
> As for the need of such things, look no further than Vlad, or even Trump, if he were reelected.


To the bolded: that is an odd position to take. The use of the weapons under discussion is central to the topic.

Smart weapons are intrinsically less awful than the staples of the previous century. Much less collateral damage and harm. 

Finally, your last point is not clear. Please unpack: especially how having an autocrat legitimizes using weapons whose lasting capacity is to inflict terror.


----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Even 20,000 troops are not a lot for a country of over 40 million to lose in a war, considering the stakes and it's nature. I say this to illustrate how long Ukraine could fight for, if supported. So far they have an estimated 10,000 dead and by the time it's over it could be 20,000 and a couple of times that with life altering physical wounds. I think this war might produce less PTSD among the Ukrainian troops than would be expected, the cause they are fighting for, high morale and social support could make a difference. Every loss is an unnecessary tragedy though and not just for the Ukrainians.
> 
> So far civilian deaths in Ukraine have been much lower than initially expected and are reported to be well under 10,000, many people simply became refugees, another tragedy.
> 
> ...


Total number of soldiers and mercenaries fielded under the Russian side is estimated at about 500 000.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> To the bolded: that is an odd position to take. The use of the weapons under discussion is central to the topic.
> 
> Smart weapons are intrinsically less awful than the staples of the previous century. Much less collateral damage and harm.
> 
> Finally, your last point is not clear. Please unpack: especially how having an autocrat legitimizes using weapons whose lasting capacity is to inflict terror.


As I summed it up, intention is everything and while precision weapons are important in some conflicts, they are less so in this one, they are good enough for their intended purpose on the battlefield, as the pounding the Ukrainians took can attest to. In this particular conflict the use of these weapons by the Ukrainians or others is not a moral or ethical issue. The usage of any weapon system, modern or obsolete by the Russians is however, when used against civilians as they have been. Modern arms are no more humane, just more accurate and take less of a toll on the innocent, if that is the intention.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As I summed it up, intention is everything and while precision weapons are important in some conflicts, they are less so in this one, they are good enough for their intended purpose on the battlefield, as the pounding the Ukrainians took can attest to. *In this particular conflict the use of these weapons by the Ukrainians or others is not a moral or ethical issue. * The usage of any weapon system, modern or obsolete by the Russians is however, when used against civilians as they have been. Modern arms are no more humane, just more accurate and take less of a toll on the innocent, if that is the intention.


The bolded is false.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> To the bolded: that is an odd position to take. The use of the weapons under discussion is central to the topic.
> 
> Smart weapons are intrinsically less awful than the staples of the previous century. Much less collateral damage and harm.
> 
> Finally, your last point is not clear. Please unpack: especially how having an autocrat legitimizes using weapons whose lasting capacity is to inflict terror.


As for my last point, many serious wars are started by antisocial personalities who attain political power, Stalin, Hitler, Saddam, Pol pot, Putin, Trump etc, the list is endless. Some conflicts are about land and resources however, such as in Israel, both sides know what they want and it is tangible. Some are wars of national independence like Vietnam, the American revolution and Ukraine. But the root cause of most modern conflicts are an antisocial personality who rises to power and who uses the usual methods. These days they face a lot of international head wind, as Putin is finding out. Information technology makes things happen faster, including politics, Putin is finding that out too, as are the republicans apparently.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The bolded is false.


It is if intention is important, the target makes all the difference and using these weapons on the battlefield is different than using them to destroy cities. Sure accuracy is desirable, but in this war, right now, pragmatism is more important than ethical theory.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As for my last point, many serious wars are started by antisocial personalities who attain political power, Stalin, Hitler, Saddam, Pol pot, Putin, Trump etc, the list is endless. Some conflicts are about land and resources however, such as in Israel, both sides know what they want and it is tangible. Some are wars of national independence like Vietnam, the American revolution and Ukraine. But the root cause of most modern conflicts are an antisocial personality who rises to power and who uses the usual methods. These days they face a lot of international head wind, as Putin is finding out. Information technology makes things happen faster, including politics, Putin is finding that out too, as are the republicans apparently.


Square that with the aversion to war one of your two named autocrats displayed.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is if intention is important, the target makes all the difference and using these weapons on the battlefield is different than using them to destroy cities. Sure accuracy is desirable, but in this war, right now, pragmatism is more important than ethical theory.


That is false and a bit jesuitical imo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Square that with the aversion to war one of your two named autocrats displayed.


They don't always have external ambitions, but having the means makes all the difference, as in Stalin's case. During the war he grew strong, but he was ambitious in the Baltic before the war while he decimated his army's officer corps. As for Trump, he would have gotten around to international adventures and used American troops like Putin is using Russian ones.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That is false and a bit jesuitical imo.


I was raised a protestant! Intention determines everything, a doctor can use a knife to save your life, or a murderer can use one to end it, one is a criminal the other gets paid for it.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They don't always have external ambitions, but having the means makes all the difference, as in Stalin's case. During the war he grew strong, but he was ambitious in the Baltic before the war while he decimated his army's officer corps. As for Trump, he would have gotten around to international adventures and used American troops like Putin is using Russian ones.


in the case of that man, we were spared the finding out. It is plausible that he would have done as you suggest, but not before consolidating power well beyond constitutional limits.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was raised a protestant! Intention determines everything, a doctor can use a knife to save your life, or a murderer can use one to end it, one is a criminal the other gets paid for it.


Intention is some but not all. The road to Hell testifies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That is false and a bit jesuitical imo.


Actually it's Buddhism 101, now that I think about it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Intention is some but not all. The road to Hell testifies.


Buddhist do have Hell realms and getting to one is a bit like how a Christian makes the journey


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Intention is some but not all. The road to Hell testifies.


There's mental illness or delusion, greed and malice too. What do you think were the intentions of that Q Trumper in Michigan who murdered his family and then himself with suicide by cop. He had the murderous intention of someone who lost complete emotional control, in his age group he might have been a bit bi polar or obsessive compulsive. What about the intentions of those who programmed him to self destruct?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> in the case of that man, we were spared the finding out. It is plausible that he would have done as you suggest, but not before consolidating power well beyond constitutional limits.


They never act alone, but find allies and lackeys and as time goes on they become the government. Trump said he would clean out the federal government if he got in again and have a mass firing leading to mass chaos.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There's mental illness or delusion, greed and malice too. What do you think were the intentions of that Q Trumper in Michigan who murdered his family and then himself with suicide by cop. He had the murderous intention of someone who lost complete emotional control, in his age group he might have been a bit bi polar or obsessive compulsive. What about the intentions of those who programmed him to self destruct?


To focus my point more tightly, I think that outcome stands equally beside intention. 

I have learned not to delve into the intentions of the deluded. I am not strong enough to avoid getting somewhat entrained. 

Back to artillery etc. I agree that for now we use the tools at hand. However what I am perceiving is that you are not adding the corollary: 
now that there are better things, we use the bad old stuff as little as possible. In terms of the ethics of warfare, the future is now and not in the indefinite later. That is where I sense jesuitry (a term that applies beyond its organization of origin).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> To focus my point more tightly, I think that outcome stands equally beside intention.
> 
> I have learned not to delve into the intentions of the deluded. I am not strong enough to avoid getting somewhat entrained.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with what you are saying in principle, but we are not calling the shots, I was speculating of the future possibilities that this windfall of mostly soviet weapons represents. There is going to be a shortage of modern arms for quiet some time as depleted stock piles are made up for and current systems are replaced with the next generation. There are many ways to help however and the USA is currently replacing 12,000 heavy military trucks and I figure some will end up in Ukraine.

As for the ethics of war that depends on the military organizations and cultures involved, the values of the people. The Ukrainians appear to be striving for higher moral ground with their society and their military, a professional attitude and example are important. Compare them to the disorganize, ill disciplined, ignorant and savage mob that the Russian army has degraded to, they are angels. This is not tribalism speaking either, we follow the war from many sources and view points and have a realistic picture of the situation. It's no different than in America, we know the differences between the sides and their intentions.


----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

injinji said:


>


Sounds like they are screwed and it meshes with other information about the state of their army and morale. The Ukrainians killed off a lot of their officers, fucked badly with their logistics and they wore their gun barrels out and spent their ammo bombarding Ukrainian cities and plowing fields. The officers don't care about the men and the men don't care to fight for them, there is no NCO corps, the master tradesmen of war and no leadership worth a damn. These guys are gonna end up donating an army's worth of equipment to Ukraine, far more than Germany gave, or even Uncle Sam!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570525375221956611

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570527312969351175


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

Meanwhile American fascists are Putin's ally and no better than he is, hopefully they are on the wrong side of history, in America and in Ukraine. Here is a ready made 5th column of potential traitors, wave a few grand in front of Bobo and she would blow ya, not to mention sell out America to the Russians. I guess fucking Ted Cruz has it's advantages, provided she could keep from vomiting. The republicans could have run a dog in her district, they are that far gone.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570535496039931904


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

Here comes the nuclear saber rattling while Vlad hides out at his Black sea villa in shock and the country grows increasingly uneasy about his leadership and judgement. Further dramatic victories over the next month could make his situation even more untenable, if the Ukrainians capture tens of thousands of troops and thousands of pieces of equipment in the south near Kherson. Meanwhile they continue to expand control in the north east and could attack the Russians at many points.

Yeah, using nukes on Lviv, right next to the Polish border or a full sized one on Kyiv, now full of civilians and foreign diplomats including Americans, along with a steady stream of world leaders and foreign dignitaries, sounds like a plan to me alright! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570457289043345411


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2022)

there is more:::: oll phucker carlson

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570063998506176515
Russian Propagandist in the US, and if i'm right he was also the one who wanted everyone to call they're rep in support of Russia too before the war


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

A phone with google maps and GPS would be easier, I have a an app that allows me to download topographic military maps onto my phone and uses GPS too, though for what these guys were doing google maps would work just fine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570503553789362179


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> there is more:::: oll phucker carlson
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570063998506176515
> Russian Propagandist in the US, and if i'm right he was also the one who wanted everyone to call they're rep in support of Russia too before the war


Tucker must be having a meltdown, both Trump and Putin going down at the same time


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A phone with google maps and GPS would be easier, I have a an app that allows me to download topographic military maps onto my phone and uses GPS too, though for what these guys were doing google maps would work just fine.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570503553789362179


wait wut? such soffistication.....(i know i spelt that wrong)


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Tucker must be having a meltdown, both Trump and Putin going down at the same time
> 
> View attachment 5198301


oh they are, especially ol Pooty......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> there is more:::: oll phucker carlson
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570063998506176515
> Russian Propagandist in the US, and if i'm right he was also the one who wanted everyone to call they're rep in support of Russia too before the war


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wait wut? such soffistication.....(i know i spelt that wrong)


sophistication


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5198303


i got a chuckle with that pic.......who ever made that, needs to keep the foreground and change the background to Fuxs news.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> sophistication


thanks.....appreciate it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i got a chuckle with that pic.......who ever made that, needs to keep the foreground and change the background to Fuxs news.......


It was a classic and caught the perfect look on the stupid cunt's face, it was posted shortly after the Russian invasion, just days after Tuck praised Putin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks.....appreciate it


My spell checker ain't worth a fuck and I google lot's of words for spelling checks.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> My spell checker ain't worth a fuck and I google lot's of words for spelling checks.


*lots


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> *lots


Perfectionism makes ya unhappy, though I frequently edit for clarity and the benefit of future readers, sometimes I just let it be too.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Perfectionism makes ya unhappy, though I frequently edit for clarity and the benefit of future readers, sometimes I just let it be too.


I was being a


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here comes the nuclear saber rattling while Vlad hides out at his Black sea villa in shock and the country grows increasingly uneasy about his leadership and judgement. Further dramatic victories over the next month could make his situation even more untenable, if the Ukrainians capture tens of thousands of troops and thousands of pieces of equipment in the south near Kherson. Meanwhile they continue to expand control in the north east and could attack the Russians at many points.
> 
> Yeah, using nukes on Lviv, right next to the Polish border or a full sized one on Kyiv, now full of civilians and foreign diplomats including Americans, along with a steady stream of world leaders and foreign dignitaries, sounds like a plan to me alright!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570457289043345411


I gotta say, those are effects radii for a megaton-class airburst.

Tactical that ain’t.


----------



## printer (Sep 15, 2022)

*IAEA board passes resolution calling on Russia to withdraw from Zaporozhye NPP - agency *
The International Atomic Energy Agency's 35-nation Board of Governors has passed a resolution calling on Russia to withdraw from the Zaporozhye Nuclear Power Plant, Reuters reported on Thursday, citing diplomatic sources.
According to the news agency, the resolution was passed with 26 votes in favor. Russia and China voted against the document and seven countries abstained from voting.

The resolution calls on Russia to "immediately cease all actions against, and at, the Zaporozhye Nuclear Power Plant and any other nuclear facility in Ukraine". Besides, the IAEA board believes that the presence of Russian troops at the nuclear power plant significantly increases the risk of a nuclear accident. The resolution was drafted by Canada and Poland on behalf of Ukraine, which is not on the board.

According to Russia’s Permanent Mission to International Organizations in Vienna, the resolution failed to take into account regular shelling attacks on the Zaporozhye NPP, which "are the main issue in terms of nuclear security." "The reason is clear: the attacks are conducted by Ukraine whom Western countries strongly support and cover up for," the mission said in a statement.

An IAEA mission led by Director General Rafael Grossi visited the Zaporozhye nuclear plant in early September. The agency later released a report, calling for creating a safety zone around the facility. Russian Permanent Representative to the United Nations Vasily Nebenzya emphasized that the move would not ensure the power plant’s security but would increase the risk of provocative actions by Ukrainian forces.
Tags








IAEA board passes resolution calling on Russia to withdraw from Zaporozhye NPP - agency


According to Reuters, the resolution was passed with 26 votes in favor




tass.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> My spell checker ain't worth a fuck and I google lot's of words for spelling checks.





cannabineer said:


> *lots


Oh that's just funnier than hell...lol..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570563627509321735


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

It's good to have allies, Russia has none and Putin's meeting with China's Xi today never went well with him getting an epic ass kicking in Ukraine at the same time. Xi doesn't want to get too close to such an blundering failure and embarrassment, with allies like these who need friends?  Greece on the other hand is coming through where it counts.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570456584094126081


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

If Uncle Sam is sending ATACAMS long range missiles for HIMARS then the Kerch bridge might be on somebody's agenda. This vastly increases Vlad's headaches and if he continues to fire missiles at civilians in Ukraine from Russia, they might just allow the Ukrainians to fire back, all the way to Moscow if required. Take Crimea and they might be able to hit Vlad's Villa at Sochi on the Black sea with one.






*Update from Ukraine | USA will send Long Range Rockets to free Ukraine completely.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570620459728748544


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 16, 2022)

Hundreds found in mass grave in Ukraine's Izium | Reuters Video


Ukrainian authorities have found a mass grave containing 440 bodies in Izium, a northeastern city recaptured from Russian forces, calling it proof of war crimes carried out by the invaders in territory they had occupied for months. Video shot by Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty on Thursday...




www.reuters.com





Can we designate Russia a state sponsor of terrorism already?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Sep 16, 2022)

Cucker Tarlson.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 16, 2022)

There really needs to be a regime change, spread some democracy as they say.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2022)

Even the church approves, but these guys have no morals, or moral authority!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570681517432528896


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2022)

HGCC said:


> There really needs to be a regime change, spread some democracy as they say.


Liberating Ukraine and then Belarus would take care of cultural and political change in Russia, they can't put an iron curtain through the middle of the Russian speaking world. Kyiv would become the Russian broadcast center of Europe and Russians with brains and the right attitude will end up there and in Belarus. Russia cannot become a liberal democracy without flying apart and China would be cutting deals with the parts in the far east.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2022)

Shit like this just means motivation for Ukrainian forces and more arms delivered to Ukraine. It might also probably means some Russians never make it to captivity, or won't be exchanged no matter what. This kind of thing creates generational hatred and future private retribution that will go on for years to come. When WW2 ended history does not speak much about the aftermath and the private retribution that happened all over Europe for years as people sought justice or vengeance for atrocities.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570744714445594626


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2022)

HGCC said:


> There really needs to be a regime change, spread some democracy as they say.


That would require collectivizing the means of corruption.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2022)

Vlad looks worried, says he wants it all to end ASAP, fine just leave Ukraine and Crimea, or you will end up losing Belarus too and then your life, but don't expect Ukraine to make it easy for you.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570765306397851650


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2022)

see i told you food trucks would do it.......honestly idk...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570760504335020032


----------



## printer (Sep 16, 2022)

dstroy said:


> Hundreds found in mass grave in Ukraine's Izium | Reuters Video
> 
> 
> Ukrainian authorities have found a mass grave containing 440 bodies in Izium, a northeastern city recaptured from Russian forces, calling it proof of war crimes carried out by the invaders in territory they had occupied for months. Video shot by Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty on Thursday...
> ...


*Senators introduce bill designating Russia ‘state sponsor of terrorism’ *








Senators introduce bill designating Russia ‘state sponsor of terrorism’


Sens. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) and Richard Blumenthal (D-Conn.) on Wednesday introduced a bill that would designate Russia as a “state sponsor of terrorism,” just a few months after the Senate Judic…




thehill.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2022)

dstroy said:


> Hundreds found in mass grave in Ukraine's Izium | Reuters Video
> 
> 
> Ukrainian authorities have found a mass grave containing 440 bodies in Izium, a northeastern city recaptured from Russian forces, calling it proof of war crimes carried out by the invaders in territory they had occupied for months. Video shot by Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty on Thursday...
> ...


there is already chatter in the northern baltic states that they will.....

fyi....tat mass grave isn't the only one there...there are more, estimates are higher than the Bucha masssacre...we'll see as time goes on


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> there is more:::: oll phucker carlson
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570063998506176515
> Russian Propagandist in the US, and if i'm right he was also the one who wanted everyone to call they're rep in support of Russia too before the war


someone needs to start a petition to get him taken off the air, and really, he should be locked up...he's a fucking criminal..how many died because of him pushing misinformation? he should be held responsible for every one of those deaths


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> someone needs to start a petition to get him taken off the air, and really, he should be locked up...he's a fucking criminal..how many died because of him pushing misinformation? he should be held responsible for every one of those deaths


he really needs to be taken off the air completely imo, he's already linked to the Kremlin, he's has also been mentioned in the local propaganda machine there many of time along with the orange avenger.........


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Shit like this just means motivation for Ukrainian forces and more arms delivered to Ukraine. It might also probably means some Russians never make it to captivity, or won't be exchanged no matter what. This kind of thing creates generational hatred and future private retribution that will go on for years to come. When WW2 ended history does not speak much about the aftermath and the private retribution that happened all over Europe for years as people sought justice or vengeance for atrocities.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570744714445594626


I just don't understand. Why did the russians do this? What possible motive could they have had?
Why have they murdered civilians throughout the whole war?
Were they trying to get information? from civilians? What would civilians know?
Were the civilians caught trying to sabotage russian equipment? The russians would have said so, loudly, and often, as an excuse for murdering civilians, but they didn't..they didn't say anything...
There is only one reason for the atrocities...the russians are an atrocious people. They've been brainwashed into the ultimate magats for putin. They've been programmed to believe that Ukrainians are nazis,which effectively dehumanizes them in the view of the russians, and then they are free to vent a lifetime of anger at stories their grandparents told them, that they weren't even alive for yet.
putin is the real criminal, but the reality is, that this entire generation of russians are never to be trusted, and their progeny have to be re-educated...Until the old stories become old stories, not to be forgotten, but not to guide your life, either.
They need to be taught that ALL people have the same rights, and that the borders of other nations are inviolate...
Or they have to be exterminated. The alternative is eternal war, as soon as they can recover enough to start shit with someone they consider weaker than themselves.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> he really needs to be taken off the air completely imo, he's already linked to the Kremlin, he's has also been mentioned in the local propaganda machine there many of time along with the orange avenger.........


One potential fix that would be possible with changes to the law and expanded FCC powers, they can regulate everything over the airwaves or over the wires, including cable TV. Every time Tucker lies or spreads dangerous disinformation he is hauled before an FCC standing committee and asked for clarification under oath, in short repeat under oath what you said to the public on the public airwaves. We don't want to stifle your 1st amendment rights, far from it, we want to help you get your ideas out! If there's a difference between what you say to the public and what you say under oath, we would like to know why and you'll also have to show your sworn testimony on your show to correct the factual record...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I just don't understand. Why did the russians do this? What possible motive could they have had?
> Why have they murdered civilians throughout the whole war?
> Were they trying to get information? from civilians? What would civilians know?
> Were the civilians caught trying to sabotage russian equipment? The russians would have said so, loudly, and often, as an excuse for murdering civilians, but they didn't..they didn't say anything...
> ...


Their style of war and discipline seems little changed from the Romans, except they didn't cart them off to Moscow as slaves, that would have come later.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2022)

Putin Must Face World Criminal Court Over War Crimes In Ukraine: EU Chief


EU chief Ursula von der Leyen said in an interview Thursday she wants Russian President Vladimir Putin to face the International Criminal Court over war crimes in Ukraine.




www.ndtv.com






he'll die, befor he goes infront of the ICC


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I just don't understand. Why did the russians do this? What possible motive could they have had?
> Why have they murdered civilians throughout the whole war?
> Were they trying to get information? from civilians? What would civilians know?
> Were the civilians caught trying to sabotage russian equipment? The russians would have said so, loudly, and often, as an excuse for murdering civilians, but they didn't..they didn't say anything...
> ...


It does not come from the head. It comes from the gut. Most of these kids are being sent into a meat grinder without food, fuel and support.

Some of them frag the mid-rank officers who are the visible component of the power structure that put them into this bullshit.

Others play it safer and blame the Ukrainians. If the Ukrainians weren’t causing all this trouble, Private Ivan wouldn’t be in this bowl of iced shit. The kids are hungry, cold, marched half to death and really pissed off. They wanna hurt somebody, anybody, so long as they aren’t summarily shot for it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2022)

Looks like the Ukrainians took a pause to sleep, consolidate gains and move reservist forces in behind them to mop up and control their rear area. Now they appear to be beginning to conduct a large pincer movement deep into Luhansk with bridgeheads in the north and south. They probably already have their special forces and reconnaissance scouts deep inside the area now, slowing down Russians heading to the area, along with HIMARS drones and Ukrainian airpower, such that it is.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570766770054795266


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570732420063981571


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570732420063981571


yeah gotta love Guerilla warfare huh


----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Putin Must Face World Criminal Court Over War Crimes In Ukraine: EU Chief
> 
> 
> EU chief Ursula von der Leyen said in an interview Thursday she wants Russian President Vladimir Putin to face the International Criminal Court over war crimes in Ukraine.
> ...


I'd settle for that


----------



## printer (Sep 16, 2022)

*Ukraine Just Captured Another Rare Russian Electronic Warfare Vehicle*
The potential intelligence windfall from the electronic warfare battle in Ukraine continues, with the first confirmed capture of a vehicle from the Russian Taran-M signals intelligence, or SIGINT, system. The vehicle, captured by Ukrainian forces in the ongoing counter-offensive in the east of the country, is the latest addition to a growing collection of seized modern Russian electronic warfare (EW) equipment, which ranges from containerized components of vehicle-borne systems to airborne jamming pods.

The vehicle in question was reportedly captured by the Ukrainian Army in Kharkiv Oblast, from where Russian forces have recently retreated en masse, as you can read about here. The vehicle has been identified by various sources as an R-381T2M, part of the wider R-381TM Taran-M SIGINT system, which typically involves multiple vehicles, although these can also operate independently.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570456587575218176
The R-381Thttps://twitter.com/UAWeapons/status/1506306740421341193?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1506306740421341193%7Ctwgr%5Ea2f15184cde7605507399e7aea5253d7b2a7b877%7Ctwcon%5Es1_c10&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.thedrive.com%2Fthe-war-zone%2Fukraine-just-captured-another-rare-russian-electronic-warfare-vehicle M Taran-M is an upgrade of the Cold War-era R-381T Taran, described in Russian parlance as an ‘automatic radio intelligence complex.’ The job of this system is to monitor radio signals, eavesdropping on enemy forces’ communications across a range of frequencies. As well as providing raw intelligence in the form of intercepted communications, the Taran is also able to geolocate emitters, providing commanders with critical data on the actual positions of enemy forces. As such, it provides very high-value battlefield awareness of land forces, aircraft, and even naval ships in its vicinity. 

The R-381T2M doesn’t perhaps offer the kind of intelligence goldmine as the Krasukha-4 mobile EW system, part of which was captured by Ukraine earlier in the war. Nevertheless, it still would be of very significant interest to military intelligence agencies, especially those of the United States, providing an idea of the kinds of battlefield SIGINT capabilities that Russia can currently bring to bear, as well as its differences compared to the original Taran system. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506306740421341193








Ukraine Just Captured Another Rare Russian Electronic Warfare Vehicle


The vehicle from the Taran-M signals intelligence, or SIGINT, system was captured after the rout of Russian forces in the Kharkiv region.




www.thedrive.com





There will be a lot of learning what the other guy is capable of. Germany has been chastised for not supplying their up to date tanks. They have replied that no one has supplied any latest technology tank. Something that Russia would like to get their hands on to learn and steal the latest technology for the next war.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2022)

ANC said:


> I'd settle for that


going in front of the ICC, or death?????


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2022)

and the bs just keeps coming.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570815894783401984


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It does not come from the head. It comes from the gut. Most of these kids are being sent into a meat grinder without food, fuel and support.
> 
> Some of them frag the mid-rank officers who are the visible component of the power structure that put them into this bullshit.
> 
> Others play it safer and blame the Ukrainians. If the Ukrainians weren’t causing all this trouble, Private Ivan wouldn’t be in this bowl of iced shit. The kids are hungry, cold, marched half to death and really pissed off. They wanna hurt somebody, anybody, so long as they aren’t summarily shot for it.


I can understand that, and i also understand that it is no excuse, and only reinforces what i previously stated. They've been indoctrinated into actually being orcs...They pillage, rape, and murder because it makes them feel better.
they could choose to surrender. they could choose not to fight. they could choose to desert. 
they choose to murder, rape, torture, and steal.


----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> going in front of the ICC, or death?????


Death is less expensive


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2022)

ANC said:


> Death is less expensive


true, very true


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2022)

*Ex-CIA director predicts ‘terrible, painful retreat’ for Russia*
262,395 views Sep 16, 2022 Retired US Army general and former CIA Director David Petraeus tells CNN’s Jim Sciutto that he thinks Ukraine’s counteroffensive has placed Russia in a “disastrous situation.”


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> going in front of the ICC, or death?????


yes...


----------



## printer (Sep 16, 2022)

*With a Russian nudge, Turkey and Syria step up contacts*
Turkey’s intelligence chief has held multiple meetings with his Syrian counterpart in Damascus over the last few weeks, a sign of Russian efforts to encourage a thaw between states on opposite sides of Syria’s war, four sources said.

A regional source aligned with Damascus said that Hakan Fidan, head of Turkey’s National Intelligence Organization, and Syrian intelligence chief Ali Mamlouk met as recently as this week in the Syrian capital.

The contacts reflect a Russian policy shift as Moscow steels itself for a protracted conflict in Ukraine and seeks to secure its position in Syria, where its forces have supported President Bashar Assad since 2015, according to two Turkish officials and the regional source.
Any normalization between Ankara and Damascus would reshape the decade-long Syrian war.

Turkish backing has been vital to sustaining Syrian fighters in their last major territorial foothold in the northwest, after Assad defeated the insurgency across the rest of the country, aided by Russia and Iran. 

But rapprochement faces big complications, including the fate of rebel fighters and millions of civilians, many of whom fled to the northwest to escape Assad’s rule.
Turkey, a NATO member country, has troops on the ground across the area, deemed occupying forces by Assad.

During the meetings, Fidan — one of President Tayyip Erdogan’s closest confidants — and Mamlouk evaluated how the two countries’ foreign ministers could eventually meet, according to a senior Turkish official and a Turkish security source.
“Russia wants Syria and Turkey to overcome their problems and achieve certain agreements ... which are in the interest of everyone, both Turkey and Syria,” said the Turkish official.

One big challenge is Turkey’s desire to include Syrian rebels in any talks with Damascus, the official added.
The Turkish security official said Russia has gradually withdrawn some military resources from Syria in order to focus on Ukraine, and had asked Turkey to normalise relations with Assad to “accelerate a political solution” in Syria.

The Damascus-allied source said Russia had nudged Syria to enter talks as Moscow seeks to nail down its position and that of Assad in the event it must redeploy forces to Ukraine. Russia has sustained stunning losses on the ground in Ukraine over the past week.
The most recent meetings — including a two-day visit by Fidan to Damascus at the end of August — had sought to lay the ground for sessions at a higher level, the source said.

The senior Turkish official said Ankara does not want to see Iranian or Iran-backed forces — already widely deployed in regime-controlled parts of Syria — plugging gaps left by Russian withdrawals.

The Turkish security official said neither did Russia want to see Iranian influence expand as it reduces its presence.
A diplomat based in the region said Russia had pulled a limited number of troops out of Syria’s south earlier this summer, particularly in areas along the border with Israel that were later filled by Iran-aligned forces. While Fidan and Mamlouk have spoken intermittently over the last two years, the pace and timing of recent meetings suggests a new urgency to the contacts.
The regional source allied to Damascus and a second senior pro-Assad source in the Middle East said the Turkish-Syrian contacts had made a lot of progress, without giving details.

A third regional source aligned with Damascus said Turkish-Syrian relations had begun to thaw and were advancing to a stage of “creating a climate for understanding.”

The Russian Foreign Ministry did not immediately respond to a request for comment.
Turkey’s MIT declined to comment and the Foreign Ministry did not immediately comment.
The Syrian Information Ministry did not immediately reply to emailed questions from Reuters.

Turkish-Syrian rapprochement seemed unthinkable earlier in the Syrian conflict, which spiraled out of an uprising against Assad in 2011, killing hundreds of thousands of people, drawing in numerous foreign powers, and splintering the country. Erdogan has called Assad a terrorist and said there could be no peace in Syria with him in office, while Assad has called Erdogan a thief for “stealing” Syrian land.

But in an apparent change of tone last month, Erdogan said he could never rule out dialogue and diplomacy with Syria.
Erdogan faces tight elections next year in which a key issue will be repatriating some of the 3.7 million Syrian refugees now in Turkey.
The Turkish-Syrian contacts come against the backdrop of a flurry of meetings between Erdogan and Russian President Vladimir Putin, including one planned on Friday in Uzbekistan.

In July, Turkey helped seal a UN-backed deal that lifted a blockade on grain exports from Ukraine’s Black Sea ports..
After a recent visit to Moscow, Erdogan said Putin had suggested Turkey cooperate with Damascus along their joint border, where Ankara has waged several offensives into areas where Syrian Kurdish groups have carved out autonomy since 2011.
Turkey has been threatening to launch another offensive against the US-backed Kurdish forces, which Ankara deems a national security threat.
Russia has signaled opposition to such an incursion. 








With a Russian nudge, Turkey and Syria step up contacts


ANKARA: Turkey’s intelligence chief has held multiple meetings with his Syrian counterpart in Damascus over the last few weeks, a sign of Russian efforts to encourage a thaw between states on opposite sides of Syria’s war, four sources said. A regional source aligned with Damascus said that...




www.arabnews.com


----------



## printer (Sep 16, 2022)

*Germany takes control of Russian-owned oil refineries*
The German government has seized control of three Russian-owned oil refineries to secure supplies of gasoline, diesel and aviation fuel.

Germany’s economy ministry announced on Friday that it had temporarily taken over Russian oil giant Rosneft’s subsidiaries in the country. Rosneft Deutschland and RN Refining & Marketing account for about 12% of Germany’s oil refining capacity, the ministry said in a statement.

The move was designed to “counter the threat to the security of energy supply,” it added.

Europe has been embroiled in a bitter energy standoff with Russia since Moscow invaded Ukraine in late February, and its imports of Russian oil and natural gas have fallen sharply.

Germany’s Federal Network Agency, which regulates its gas and electricity industries, will control Rosneft’s shares in three refineries: PCK Schwedt, near Berlin, MiRo, near Heidelberg, and Bayernoil in Bavaria.

*Fuel for the capital *
The Schwedt refinery is particularly important to Germany’s energy needs, processing about 220,000 barrels of crude a day. It is responsible for supplying about 90% of Berlin’s fuel, according to Reuters.

In May, the European Union agreed to ban 90% of Russian oil imports by the end of the year to choke off a vital source of funding for Moscow’s war in Ukraine.

Russia delivers crude oil to the Schwedt refinery via the Druzhba pipeline. The German economy ministry said that it would try to find alternate supply routes.

Shell (SHLX), which owns a 37.5% stake in Schwedt, told CNN Business on Friday that it was “unaffected” by the takeover.

[Shell] will continue to comply with its contractual obligations in accordance with its own shares,” a company spokesperson told CNN Business.
Shell added that it could not speculate on how Schwedt would continue to operate.








Germany takes control of Russian-owned oil refineries


The German government has seized control of three Russian-owned oil refineries to secure supplies of gasoline, diesel and aviation fuel.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2022)

printer said:


> *Germany takes control of Russian-owned oil refineries*
> The German government has seized control of three Russian-owned oil refineries to secure supplies of gasoline, diesel and aviation fuel.
> 
> Germany’s economy ministry announced on Friday that it had temporarily taken over Russian oil giant Rosneft’s subsidiaries in the country. Rosneft Deutschland and RN Refining & Marketing account for about 12% of Germany’s oil refining capacity, the ministry said in a statement.
> ...


every country in the world that has russian refineries, russian pipelines, any significant russian industry of any kind, should nationalize all of it, now. let russia rebuild from the ground up. then it will take longer for russia to become strong enough to attack their next neighbor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2022)

The Russians don't get this kind of treatment, except if the are wounded when captured.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570889436749234177


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570795764955361281


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2022)

More Russian lend lease for Ukraine, by the end of next month Russia could be their biggest arms and ammo supplier!

They should list them among the donor nations in rank, just for a joke and propaganda, they would be right behind Uncle Sam.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570813569209606144


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2022)

*It's all coming crashing down*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2022)

*Russia is in a Very Serious Situation - General David Petraeus*

Former US Army General David Petraeus joins the Renew Democracy Initiative to offer his insights on Ukraine's swift victories in the northeast and its implications for Vladimir Putin, Russia’s deteriorating military system in the face of Ukrainian resilience, and what the future may hold for Ukraine’s military on their path to securing freedom. 

Ukrainian forces are advancing in the northeast region, causing massive setbacks for the Kremlin. General Petraeus discusses the Russian response as they attempt to put out the fires ignited by the Ukrainian counteroffensive, stating that the Kremlin is opting to blame the Russian military, the defense ministry, and anyone who underestimated the fortitude and cunning of the Ukrainian army, except for Vladimir Putin, of course. Petraeus rightly notes the surprise of Russian television networks regarding the successful counteroffensive, a reaction notable enough to make noise in western media.

Ukraine's stunning success is not good news for Putin and the Russian military. General Petraeus has little faith in Russia’s ability to regroup its army, reestablish new defensive lines, and successfully craft and execute coherent plans. The Russian military is logistically bankrupt. Petraeus explains that it is hard to tell how many months it would take for Russia to recruit more people to join their ranks, provide adequate training to convert those people into soldiers, and even correctly equip them to wage a successful fight against a momentous Ukrainian counteroffensive. 

With Ukraine’s disciplined military training and successful strategic operations, General Petraeus sees new possibilities for what the Ukrainian military can achieve in their campaign for freedom. Petraeus believes Ukraine’s allies must provide the support necessary to reconquer all territory lost to the Russians. He reminds us not to underestimate Ukraine, as many did months ago when many believed Kyiv would fall to the Russians. Ukraine proved many who doubted them wrong when it successfully defended Kyiv, Chernihiv, and Sumy.

Ukrainians have tasted victory and are harnessing their impressive momentum to push towards the liberation of their territory. Many challenges lie ahead for Ukrainians, but General Petraeus acknowledges Ukrainian resolve and is impressed by their endurance. Ultimately, Petraeus credits Ukraine's fighting spirit and patriotism for their success against the Russian military, an element that the Kremlin appears to be lacking.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2022)

you would think people with as much experience at lying as the russians have would be better at it
https://www.newsweek.com/fact-check-did-russian-ka-52-destroy-ukraine-barge-near-nuclear-plant-1743684


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2022)

*Putin's tactical nukes 'won't be much use' in Ukraine | Michael Clarke*
134,762 views Sep 16, 2022 "To cross the nuclear threshold, even with a small nuclear weapon, I think would turn even China against President Putin and Russia." China and Ukrainian tactics have made Russia's nuclear arsenal impotent, Defence Analyst Michael Clarke tells Times Radio.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Putin's tactical nukes 'won't be much use' in Ukraine | Michael Clarke*
> 134,762 views Sep 16, 2022 "To cross the nuclear threshold, even with a small nuclear weapon, I think would turn even China against President Putin and Russia." China and Ukrainian tactics have made Russia's nuclear arsenal impotent, Defence Analyst Michael Clarke tells Times Radio.


Putin won't use nukes so close to Russian soil anyway. He doesn't want to take control of radioactive lands.


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2022)

Putin asks one of his generals to tell him in one word how it is going a the front.
"Good!"
Ok, tell me in two words.
"Not good!"


----------



## OldMedUser (Sep 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> going in front of the ICC, or death?????


Death is much too good for him. Life in a 10x8' cell with an hour out each day for decent prisoners to slap him around every day is a much better outcome imo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Putin won't use nukes so close to Russian soil anyway. He doesn't want to take control of radioactive lands.


He won't control anything soon, even his own fate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

They should have captured lots of ammo, they overran two major supply hubs and captured them intact. Railheads with thousands of tons of shells stacked up waiting for mostly nonexistent road transport to take them to the front and many of the troops moved south, with their ammo left behind.









Ukraine trolls Russia on gift of "thousands of tons" of ammo, keeps gaining


"In the coming days, we will return everything, right down to the last shell," Ukrainian Defense Ministry tweeted.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## printer (Sep 17, 2022)

*Turkey's Erdogan targets joining Shanghai Cooperation Organisation*
President Tayyip Erdogan said he was targeting membership of the Shanghai Cooperation Organisation (SCO) for NATO-member Turkey, broadcaster NTV and other media said on Saturday.

He was speaking to reporters after attending the SCO summit in Uzbekistan before heading to the United States.

“Our relations with these countries will be moved to a much different position with this step,” Erdogan said.

“When asked if he meant membership of the SCO, he said, “Of course, that’s the target”.

Turkey is currently a dialogue partner of the SCO, whose members are China, Russia, India, Pakistan, Iran, Kyrgyzstan, Tajikistan, Kazakhstan and Uzbekistan.

Amid bilateral discussions at the summit, Erdogan had talks with Russian President Vladimir Putin and Erdogan said Turkey and Russia had reached a deal resolving a dispute over a nuclear power plant being built at Akkuyu in southern Turkey.

NTV reported Erdogan as saying that the Turkish contractor IC Ictas had been reinstated in the project, confirming comments by two sources to Reuters on Friday.

Last month, the Russian state nuclear energy company Rosatom, which is running the project, terminated its contract with IC Ictas over what it called “numerous violations”.

“God willing we will be able to finish and inaugurate the first (Akkuyu) unit in 2023,” Erdogan added.








Turkey's Erdogan targets joining Shanghai Cooperation Organisation -media


President Tayyip Erdogan said he was targeting membership of the Shanghai Cooperation Organisation (SCO) for NATO-member Turkey, broadcaster NTV and other media said on Saturday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2022)

printer said:


> *Turkey's Erdogan targets joining Shanghai Cooperation Organisation*
> President Tayyip Erdogan said he was targeting membership of the Shanghai Cooperation Organisation (SCO) for NATO-member Turkey, broadcaster NTV and other media said on Saturday.
> 
> He was speaking to reporters after attending the SCO summit in Uzbekistan before heading to the United States.
> ...


wonder how that's going to work out? Erodogan is just such a stereotypical corrupt toad, selling out cheaply but repeatedly.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2022)

The premise is that we would hand nukes over to Nato members. A bit … thin. 









Russian state TV tells Putin to finalize plans for nuclear strike on NATO


"I propose that a nuclear planning ground be set up under the Security Council," Igor Korotchenko said on Russia's state-run TV Channel 1.



www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wonder how that's going to work out? Erodogan is just such a stereotypical corrupt toad, selling out cheaply but repeatedly.


Turkey is an economic basket case; 70% inflation, Erdogan is facing an election next year and is thrashing about. They get most of their oil from Russa and 90% of their grain from Ukraine and if Ukraine wins, so does Turkey, but the effects will take a while, too long for him. Finance his canal for a few billion and they will own him.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## printer (Sep 17, 2022)

Turkey is in a rough neighborhood. The security agreements does make sense to keep a lid on things there. So there is some reasoning for them to be a part of the group. I really doubt he will abandon Nato and jump into bed with Putin. Mind you, I can see him playing both sides of the street, whatever keeps him in power. It is just good to know where he stands.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

With election season ongoing Putin would be a fool to fuck with Joe, considering the election stakes and the existential threat to America it poses. I dunno what Joe would do to Vlad, I guess it depends on what Vlad does, but whatever it is it will be immediate, painful and ugly. Does designating someone a state sponsor of terrorism open them up to drone strikes on their leadership? Uncle Sam has been holding back support for just such a reason, if they can beat him to death with one arm tied behind their backs, what would they be like two fisted and with a navy and air force too?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571243357917044736


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

They cut off a lot off supplies on the eastern front from the north to the Russian south and it will make it harder for them to defend Lyman and Donetsk. Meanwhile in the south near Kherson the large Russian forces remain cut off from resupply on the wrong side of the river and the Ukrainians are just pressing them enough to make them use up their ammo and fuel. They might drive to the dam on the Dnieper though and if the Russians blow it up first, they will trap their own forces for sure, so they will try to gain control of that first if they can.






*Update from Ukraine | We started the New Counterattack Again! In Donetsk region. Ruzzia will run!*
80,469 views Sep 17, 2022


----------



## printer (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

Desperation


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571253089964810240


----------



## printer (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

printer said:


>


He looks weak and worried; everybody smells blood in the water...


----------



## printer (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

*Satellite Photos of Another Ferry Over the Dnipro River Near Kherson*
46,070 views Sep 17, 2022 New satellite photo of the Dnipro River shows an active ferry. 46°41'34.3"N 32°51'11.3"E


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

The Russians will probably make it to 100K war crimes by the time the dust settles, and everyone will make getting out from under sanctions that much harder. It also makes China and India keep their distance, so does losing spectacularly on the battlefield, as Vlad was having critical meetings with his tail tucked between his legs, everybody kept Vlad waiting.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571272837473734656


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571253950753525760


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571195993927962625


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

The thing is Ukraine can also produce killer drones like this, which are really just cruise missiles and these days they can be stealthy. Copying designs saves R&D and Ukraine is not really under sanctions for technology and parts from international sources. So, they could turn out simple GPS guided suicide drones like a WW2 American aircraft factory and make life Hell for hundreds of kilometers inside Russia. If Iran can build them, so can Ukraine, even without Polish or other eastern European help, covert or otherwise.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571210049304788997


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

Notice the look on Joe's face...






*See Biden's warning for Putin*
369,051 views Sep 17, 2022 President Joe Biden warned Russian President Vladimir Putin about using chemical weapons in Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

Wanted Cannon Fodder, payment in Rubles, if you can collect, idiots accepted, fog a mirror and yer in... Think they will get hacked?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571189577489989632


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 17, 2022)

Not a happy update…









Ukraine update: Images from Izyum show why Russia must be defeated as quickly as possible


This is, in many ways, the easiest job of “war correspondent” anyone has ever had. No one is shooting at me. I’m not wearing a flack jacket, sleeping on a cot, or feeling the concussive thump as artillery strikes the ground nearby. The only threats I...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Not a happy update…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More motivation, longer sanctions, distancing Russian allies and more arms to Ukraine are the results. The impact next door in the EU is way bigger than here, eastern Europe feels the threat viscerally and it puts more heat on Germany to come through with the heavy iron. It is toughly counterproductive, aside from being atrocious and a crime against humanity. It also makes all of Russia's neighbors to the south and east nervous and motivated to be more independent from Moscow. With a depleted army and Ukrainian courage being very contagious, the Russians will suffer for this for a long time to come, oh yeah, it makes taking their money and property abroad easier too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Russians will probably make it to 100K war crimes by the time the dust settles, and everyone will make getting out from under sanctions that much harder. It also makes China and India keep their distance, so does losing spectacularly on the battlefield, as Vlad was having critical meetings with his tail tucked between his legs, everybody kept Vlad waiting.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571272837473734656


I have no idea if they're exaggerating or not, but even if they doubled it, 17,000 in 7 months would be a hell of a score to settle...
I wonder what they're expecting to get back if and when sanctions are lifted? I'm thinking ALL seized assets should be liquidated, and used to rebuild Ukraine, and repay some of the debts they're incurring because of russia's criminal war. russia owes reparations to the families of every Ukrainian they've killed since 2014...It's doubtful everything that has been seized or will be, will cover that bill, but it's a start.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

Watch: GOP senator is 'convinced' Putin won't do these two things - CNN Video


CNN's Pamela Brown asks Senator James Risch (R-ID), ranking member of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, how he thinks Russia's invasion of Ukraine will end.




www.cnn.com





*GOP senator is 'convinced' Putin won't do these two things*
Newsroom

CNN's Pamela Brown asks Senator James Risch (R-ID), ranking member of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, how he thinks Russia's invasion of Ukraine will end.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> More motivation, longer sanctions, distancing Russian allies and more arms to Ukraine are the results. The impact next door in the EU is way bigger than here, eastern Europe feels the threat viscerally and it puts more heat on Germany to come through with the heavy iron. It is toughly counterproductive, aside from being atrocious and a crime against humanity. It also makes all of Russia's neighbors to the south and east nervous and motivated to be more independent from Moscow. With a depleted army and Ukrainian courage being very contagious, the Russians will suffer for this for a long time to come, oh yeah, it makes taking their money and property abroad easier too.


Armenia vs Azerbaijan immediately renewed hostilities towards each other as soon as Russia moved much of its army from this region to the Ukraine front. Their conflict dates back to pre USSR era... Putin has issues on several fronts


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Armenia vs Azerbaijan immediately renewed hostilities towards each other as soon as Russia moved much of its army from this region to the Ukraine front. Their conflict dates back to pre USSR era... Putin has issues on several fronts


He will have more, as his military and economy weaken, a longer war means deeper damage and an end to European markets for oil and gas. I figure the war will move from Ukraine to Belarus one day, with a coup/rebellion there supported and recognized by Ukraine and Poland. However, that might happen after Putin is dead, which might be soon, he seems the type that needs to be carried out feet first or in pieces. In another month his loses in Ukraine could escalate dramatically, if they lose in the south and that will profoundly shift the balance of military power in Ukraine.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Armenia vs Azerbaijan immediately renewed hostilities towards each other as soon as Russia moved much of its army from this region to the Ukraine front. Their conflict dates back to pre USSR era... Putin has issues on several fronts


russia has a long border, 14 countries
https://metro.co.uk/2022/03/05/which-countries-border-russia-16222230/
there's trouble in Azerbaijan / Armenia, and more in Syria. they may or may not have trouble in Belarus...
that's a lot of area to police while prosecuting a war with very little support, while under the heaviest sanctions in history.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He will have more, as his military and economy weaken, a longer war means deeper damage and an end to European markets for oil and gas. I figure the war will move from Ukraine to Belarus one day, with a coup/rebellion there supported and recognized by Ukraine and Poland. However, that might happen after Putin is dead, which might be soon, he seems the type that needs to be carried out feet first or in pieces. In another month his loses in Ukraine could escalate dramatically, if they lose in the south and that will profoundly shift the balance of military power in Ukraine.


Ukraine needs time now to re-adjust their supply lines as to not get over extended and venerable to counter attack. The UKr's need time to move all of those munitions and equipment they have received from the Russian lend lease program(ie never fired only dropped once). You cannot leave them where you found them because the Russians know right where they left them and could target them for destruction as not to have them used against them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

Looks like the Russians are having trouble resupplying their forces around Kherson and can't evacuate their equipment for sure and perhaps not even their 25,000 troops.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571312937595437056


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Ukraine needs time now to re-adjust their supply lines as to not get over extended and venerable to counter attack. The UKr's need time to move all of those munitions and equipment they have received from the Russian lend lease program(ie never fired only dropped once). You cannot leave them where you found them because the Russians know right where they left them and could target them for destruction as not to have them used against them.


They have been targeting them with drones and SA300 missiles. The operations in the south are separate and could lead to the biggest disaster for the Russians yet, not much ammo, but lots of equipment and prisoners.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Ukraine needs time now to re-adjust their supply lines as to not get over extended and venerable to counter attack. The UKr's need time to move all of those munitions and equipment they have received from the Russian lend lease program(ie never fired only dropped once). You cannot leave them where you found them because the Russians know right where they left them and could target them for destruction as not to have them used against them.


I think their large reservist and territorial forces have moved in behind them to secure gains and hold defensive positions, taking the load off the regular army of younger guys who do the advancing and can stay up for days on end! The scale of their success was unexpected, so there might be some scrambling, these reservists aren't needed back in the rear anymore and they have plenty of old farts with guns!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

Vlad doesn't want to get into a pissing contest with Joe about missiles for Ukraine in the middle of an election campaign. Fortunately, he's already got Vlad by the balls and has some breathing room to keep strangling the fucker to death by the normal means. A major victory over the next month around Kherson will really fuck Vlad badly and upset the balance of military power in Ukraine dramatically, in Ukraine's favor. Using the Dnieper River as a southern defensive line, they could concentrate forces further east and go all the way to the sea of Azov, the ATACMS could be used to take out the Kech Bridge. Then Vlad would be truly screwed with the southern front and Crimea cut off from support, he would soon have a target on his back. It also might be worth a point or two to Joe and the democrats at the polls, everybody likes a winner, except the MAGATS.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571288717683302400


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2022)

I'll bet the fitness level of a lot of Ukrainian 30- to 60-year-olds has increased dramatically over the past 7 months. Just the increased activity will do wonders for a fellow, much less whipping their own asses into shape for the coming ordeal. I've noted in the videos a lot of pounds have been shed and they are getting lean and mean. The regular army fellows appear to be in peak condition now, being in the field and especially in combat always leads to weight loss, the stress helps too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad doesn't want to get into a pissing contest with Joe about missiles for Ukraine in the middle of an election campaign. Fortunately, he's already got Vlad by the balls and has some breathing room to keep strangling the fucker to death by the normal means. A major victory over the next month around Kherson will really fuck Vlad badly and upset the balance of military power in Ukraine dramatically, in Ukraine's favor. Using the Dnieper River as a southern defensive line, they could concentrate forces further east and go all the way to the sea of Azov, the ATACMS could be used to take out the Kech Bridge. Then Vlad would be truly screwed with the southern front and Crimea cut off from support, he would soon have a target on his back. It also might be worth a point or two to Joe and the democrats at the polls, everybody likes a winner, except the MAGATS.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571288717683302400


ooh, a "party to conflict"...sounds like vlad wants to try punching way the fuck above his weight, when he can barely punch down at an opponent a quarter the size of russia...wonder if the Canadians will get suspicious of all the russian tanks and apcs building up at the border? oh, that's right, they don't have any tanks or apcs to build up at a border...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ooh, a "party to conflict"...sounds like vlad wants to try punching way the fuck above his weight, when he can barely punch down at an opponent a quarter the size of russia...wonder if the Canadians will get suspicious of all the russian tanks and apcs building up at the border? oh, that's right, they don't have any tanks or apcs to build up at a border...


He's stripping other places bare, hence all those NATO exercises in the Baltic, to keep him pinned there. He's taking the air defense away from Russia's second largest city, to use on land targets in Ukraine, since he's out of precision missiles and buying suicide drones from Iran.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571475952051306497


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)

Germany seems to be coming around, now that the gas has been cut off and the Ukrainians are kicking ass, if they add their promised stuff to the fight, leopard tanks and other armor including these bridging tanks, it will make a difference. I think they can see the situation in the east and especially in the south of Ukraine that could change the balance of military power to Ukraine in a big way.

Those forces moved from the Baltic to Ukraine would have been used in Belarus, in the event of trouble there. I think Vlad might have very little option than to withdraw from southern Ukraine, but he has 25,000 troops and their equipment trapped on the wrong side of the Dnieper River. If a Russian BTG has between 800 and 1000 troops, then there are about 25 BTGs and supporting units at least, trapped in Kherson Oblast. The Russians already lost a few BTGs in the east recently and if they are successful in the south, that would mean the Russians will lose well over 30 BTGs in about a month. He clearly has bitten off more than he can chew and it's choking him to death. Lend lease hasn't even kicked in yet, there are no weapons from it on the battlefield yet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571473373238001664


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)

It might be soon time to start drilling and capping gas wells in Ukraine, Russia has few precision missiles left and as long as they are out of tube artillery range, they should be ok. I doubt Russia will use whatever missiles it has left on a drilling rig or capped gas well buried in the ground. Other gas infrastructure and dummy infrastructure could be built too, if nothing else, it would use up Russian missiles and make it a choice, the cities or the developing gas industry, including dummy facilities, for his dwindling supply of missiles.

There are hundreds of billions, perhaps trillions of dollars in annual gas sales to Europe to be had here and greed is a powerful motivator to take risks. Europe is desperate for gas and prices are sky high with governments subsidizing much of it, a few billion invested in this venture (in say insurance for developers to remove the military risk) would be a wise move. It might not help this winter, but by next winter it could have a steadily increasing impact. There are plenty of Ukrainians who know how to work drilling rigs and volunteer employees available. Why wait for the Russians to be completely cleared from the country when their remaining offensive power will be destroyed soon? There are plenty of safe places to start punching holes in Ukraine and enough gas for Europe's needs.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 18, 2022)

Russia's writing a book on how to lose a war.


Run out of ammunition
Run out of troops
Run and leave your armored vehicles behind


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)

Doing 600mph in a 60mph zone.






*Ukrainian jets fly low to roads as they soar through the sky defending Ukraine*
779,861 views Sep 15, 2022 This footage show Ukrainian Airforce Pilots racing through the sky low to the ground. The images were obtained from the Armed Forces of Ukraine and from the Ground Forces of the Armed Forces of Ukraine along with statements from the organisations. The Armed Forces of Ukraine said: ‘Good morning Ukraine! The guardians of the sky care about your peace. Glory to Ukraine and its soldier. Death to the enemies.' And the Ground Forces of Ukraine said the images show ‘the flight of the Su-25s from the Donetsk region'. The Sukhoi Su-25 is a subsonic, twin-engine fighter jet that was first developed in the Soviet Union in the mid-1970s.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)

Whoever does do Vlad will withdraw from Ukraine and try to consolidate power at home, since there will be division about it at all levels. They will have a lot of pieces to pick up and a lot of house cleaning to do, the military is still the power in the land, and they can't be happy, so they will need them too. They will need peace and relief from some sanctions ASAP, and they won't be liberal democrats either, but they will need internal stability.






*Retired general explains who could remove Putin from power*
164,623 views Sep 18, 2022 Retired General Wesley Clark discusses dissent inside Russia against Vladimir Putin as his invasion of Ukraine falters.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)

I disagree that nothing important strategically has happened, Russia just got screwed and in a month the screwing will be much larger in Kherson than in the east. I think they will go to the sea of Azov, threaten the Kerch Bridge and force the Russians out from behind their defenses in the Donbas to try and stop them on open ground. I think this could happen before winter too, Russian forces in southern Ukraine and Crimea cut off sometime this winter, if the Kerch Bridge goes. The ground in the south is sandier and they can operate on it in wet conditions, likely in the fall.






*Ukraine war: Russia's 'robotic effort' in Kherson*
39,273 views Sep 18, 2022 Retired Air Vice-Marshal Sean Bell gives an update on troop mobilisation across Ukraine. He mentions a "robotic effort" from Russian forces in and around Kherson in southern Ukraine and the possibility of negotiations taking place if Russia is successful in the Donbas region.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> doubt Russia will use whatever missiles it has left on a drilling rig or capped gas well buried in the ground.


i think they might...that would be a direct threat to their largest source of income.
it might even be a good idea to build some dummie rigs and let it get out that they've found enough gas to take care of the needs of the entire EU for the next several winters...i'll bet the russians expend a few missiles on those dummies.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 18, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Russia's writing a book on how to lose a war.
> 
> 
> Run out of ammunition
> ...


i'd buy a copy, as long as the proceeds go to rebuild Ukraine


----------



## xtsho (Sep 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd buy a copy, as long as the proceeds go to rebuild Ukraine


What's sad is that nobody invaded Russia but it's a mess as well and needs to be rebuilt after decades of corruption under leadership from the likes of pootin. It's a third world country with some old crappy military. 

Every morning when I wake up I'm glad I wake up as a US citizen in the United States of America and not in Russia. That place is a shithole.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think they might...that would be a direct threat to their largest source of income.
> it might even be a good idea to build some dummie rigs and let it get out that they've found enough gas to take care of the needs of the entire EU for the next several winters...i'll bet the russians expend a few missiles on those dummies.


Better they use the missiles on them, than on cities and dummy rigs can be created too. The gas reserves are already proven to be there and are mapped, they did a lot of exploration around 2010 and pulled out when the war in Donbas began. Gas from Russia was cheap back then and now there is no more, and gas is expensive in Europe. There is a fortune to be made, all I'm saying is let greed do its work by backing up the losses of private drilling rig contractors due to military action, reduce the financial risk for them to that of peacetime conditions. They will have AA missile systems that can defend gas processing plants and if the gas is for Europe, they will supply enough of them.

The point is it might be time to plan this and even to begin drilling the wells and capping them. The Russians are there, but they have very little offensive capability and few missiles left. In another month or two they might be struggling to survive in Ukraine and more gas fields can be opened up. Greed is a powerful force and there are vast fortunes to be made, as soon as the gas flows, so they will do it ASAP, wartime fast, no gas no money.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)

*TABLES HAVE TURNED - FRIGHTENED RUSSIANS ARE WAITING FOR UKRANIAN ATTACK ON BELGOROD || 2022*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)

2 liters of vodka and they wake up with a hangover on a locked train to Ukraine with a one-way ticket. Come comrade we go for little drive...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571567539502587904


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)

You can bet the Ukrainians are letting them know this relevant little fact about their fate if wounded. How many Russian supporters are left in the Donbas, if this is how they are treated after being used as cannon fodder by the Russians?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571591155690909696


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571534138707951617


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)

Ukraine update: The one corner of Ukraine where Russian forces are still (barely) on the attack


With Ukraine moving forward on multiple fronts, I scoured recent Ukraine General Staff reports to see if Russia was still managing any offensive actions. Turns out that yes, but just a few. On Thursday, Friday and Saturday, the same town names popped...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

Geopolitics, a result of the Ukraine war revealing Russian weakness, Uncle Sam and everybody else is reassessing the threat they pose. This is just one of example of nobody is afraid of the big bad bear anymore, Pelosi's words look like they are being backed up by money and arms. An internationally brokered peace deal would be part of it too, Uncle Sam wants peace in the region too and perhaps future pipelines, so does Turkey and it's in their backyard.

These countries had better sell their oil and gas while they can because there is gonna be a best before date on fossil fuels pretty soon and that might be sooner than many people think. The latest research and modeling of global warming is dire and calls for far more immediate mitigation than we are currently doing. So, look for timetables to be bumped up in the next decade and Russia like economic sanctions to be part of compliance, even for America. Russia's and many other countries oil wealth could be locked in the earth, like coal is now or soon will be. They might sell it while they can and when coupled with more EVs on the roads and energy saving measures, could see a steady drop in oil prices and gasoline prices, as demand drops off.

The science and extreme weather are gonna drive this and faster rise in sea levels will help to get the ball rolling too. Russia like economic sanctions will be applied to nations that don't comply, even invasions and regime change, along with technical and financial aid, the carrot and the stick, there is no other way.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571793678804328449


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

I figured eastern Poland would become and logistical and training hub for Ukraine, NATO moved out of Germany and went east. Meanwhile Germany is rearming, and Europe is more confident they can deal with Vlad on their own or will be soon enough. I doubt in a few years there will be any American combat troops in Europe, the investment in Ukraine today, will pay off for decades to come. How much did the USA spend annually to maintain forces in Europe to counter Russia, never mind the USSR!

What America gives to Ukraine during this war is probably a fraction of the cost of maintaining all those troops and bases in Europe. This is an investment, not a cost and a good investment too, this is also the best bet Uncle Sam ever had. It will also conveniently reap retribution of epic proportions on Vlad and Russia for fucking with America and helping to install Trump while promoting fascism in America. America is not alone either, most of your allies in this war have been fucked over by Vlad themselves, the Brits had weapons of mass destruction used on their soil as weapons of assassination FFS.

Besides, there is a real possibility that all the aid to Ukraine might be paid back, between seized Russian money and property abroad and future gas revenues from Ukraine. If they displace Russia as Europe's gas supplier, what they been given thus far would be a small fraction of their annual revenues



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571756029519532032


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

I think the Canadian M777s delivered had electronics on them, we also delivered Excalibur shells early in the war too. America delivered 127 M777s, but allies also delivered them too, plus other artillery like the German pz2000 and the French Ceasar and others. Then there is the Russian shit that they are accumulating in large amounts. It might be worth refurbishing it and giving it to Vlad's many neighbors and enemies, if Ukraine can't use it. Make work and allies too using refurbished Russian junk.









Ukraine's troops have been highly effective with the M777 howitzer, but US troops can turn it into a 'giant sniper rifle'


The M777 is lighter and more accurate than other artillery pieces, but US troops also have a new targeting system that makes it even more precise.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

If you are Ukrainian, you're lucky that your highly effective offensive started at the beginning of the US election season. Wars can be good for American presidents and this one will be good for Joe and the Ukrainians will help him, as he helps them to go for it over the next 50 days or so! It's not so much that they know the democrats are antifascist and prodemocracy, as taking advantage of favorable circumstances! If the Ukrainians score a major victory over the Russians before the election and it is highly likely they will, it should be worth a few points to Joe and the democrats. It isn't hard to tie the Russians around the MAGA republican's necks and associate one fascist loser with another they were in bed with.

The Ukrainian war has made the fight for democracy stark and divided the GOP like abortion, the idea of white Christians fighting for liberty with guns from big government is deeply appealing to many of them, even the MAGATs. It shows you what a people at war are like, tribalism in action and it is plain to see many MAGATs are at war with Uncle Sam, the constitution, the rule of law, democracy and common decency. In Ukraine the threat is real and the social response appropriate, in America the threat is made up bullshit and is highly inappropriate and a threat to a liberal democracy with the rule of law.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2022)

well about that....seems like UA moving in Luansk 3 to 4 major settlements are about to be battled for.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571563676875776001
think capturing Svatove is key to those 3 other cities, cut that off, no reinforcements from the north


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

*“Where is The Russian Navy?” - The War in Ukraine with General Ben Hodges - Episode 2*

The Renew Democracy Initiative brings you the next episode of our video series on the war in Ukraine in collaboration with New Debate and General Ben Hodges. A lot has happened in the war since our last episode; join General Hodges as he expertly walks through the latest battlefield updates and what the Free World can expect to come next. We offer an inside look at how Ukraine succeeded in its most recent counteroffensive, the roots of Russian soldiers’ unwillingness to fight, Ukraine’s ability to wage an asymmetric war successfully, and what continued international support for Ukraine should look like.

General Ben comments on the disorganization of the retreating Russian troops, exhibited by the prevalence of Russian equipment, weapons, and garbage left behind in previously captured territories. He states that this display demonstrates a severe lack of discipline, reflecting that Russian soldiers are unprepared to fight. However, the Russian army doesn’t just lack discipline, they lack numbers as well. Hodges says they are struggling with recruitment and mass mobilization to gather the necessary troops to continue fighting and replenish their ranks. On the other hand, Ukrainians are in no short supply of motivated soldiers, eager to push out the occupiers. 

Ukraine is winning an asymmetric war. Not only are Russian forces failing on land in the northeast, but they are also failing at sea, as Hodges comments on the state of the Russian navy. The Black Sea fleet of the Russian navy is hiding behind Crimea. The fleet will not even attempt to go near the coastline, as they fear Ukraine’s ability to strike them down using precision missiles and drones. The Russian navy is not in this fight, and if they continue to hide, they will soon be destroyed. 

General Hodges argues that western sanctions are working. Russia is struggling to access crucial precision weaponry and components to operate them. They have even turned to authoritarian partners such as North Korea for artillery ammunition. Hodges believes the combined impact of sanctions on the Russian population and substantial battlefield losses over the next two to three months will increase the pressure on the Kremlin. Ukrainian victory is inevitable if Western nations can stick together, deliver on their promises, and maintain sanctions. 

Hodges knows that this will not be an easy task. Winter is coming, and many Western citizens will feel the harmful effects of sanctions and rising energy costs. But he reminds us that this war is about more than economics. It is about stopping Russia from harming its neighbors. It is about the worldwide battle between democracy and autocracy. The Free World must be willing to show dictators worldwide that we will stand our ground in the face of personal costs. Only then can we help Ukraine achieve victory against the Russian threat. 


Presented by:
Lieutenant General (Retired) Ben Hodges. United States Army


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2022)

ok lets get down to the latest BS coming out of the RA.....and boy these people are nutz......

the newest ones


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571878236212035586

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571861129390948356
blah blah blah....go ahead and try it....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571821303253946368


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2022)

oops wasn't me......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571807901638922242


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2022)

and from the local troll farm....beware this is out now......Izium mass graves....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571314811853570048
all of them at the same time....go figure.......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

*"Russian Soldiers Don’t Want to Fight" - The War in Ukraine with General Ben Hodges - Episode 1*

Hodges highlights four important strategic considerations Russia made in advance of their invasion that now appear to be miscalculations. As a result, he believes that by the end of 2022, Ukrainian forces will push the Russian military back to the 23 February line.

These miscalculations include, first, Russia’s overconfidence in their force advantage. Russia believed the difference between its military capability and Ukraine’s was large enough to enable a swift victory like similar military operations in Eastern Europe during the Cold War. Second, Putin was confident that he could isolate Ukraine from the support of third parties like Europe and the US, a calculation which appears to have been misguided as more money, weapons, and supplies pour into Ukraine from its Western allies. Third, Russian experts believed that the territory gained in Ukraine would be worth the costs of war and the pain of economic sanctions. High casualties and a crippled economy tell a different story. Lastly, Russia thought that war would destroy Ukraine as a democracy and break apart NATO unity in the face of the Russian threat. In fact, it has strengthened Ukraine’s democratic national identity and encouraged international support for NATO.

Hodges believes that the future of Ukraine will not only be determined by a test of will within Ukraine and its people, but also by a test of will amongst Western democracies. Ukraine’s freedom will in large part depend on the democratic world’s continued support. The war in Ukraine will have far-reaching effects ranging from Taiwan to the rise of autocracy, meaning it is a frontline that democracies cannot afford to lose. As long as domestic disputes don’t distract us from Ukraine’s fight for democracy and self-determination, any chance of Russian victory will be eliminated.


----------



## printer (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

The Ukrainians could have fresh reserve forces we don't know about and might be resting their A team, while the B team carries on at a slower pace in the east and their massive reserve forces move in behind them along with their logistics. They know where all the Russian units are, and they don't have solid lines, disrupted logistics, C&C and vast areas in the east to their rear are unmanned. It would be best to fight on the black earth of the east before conditions get too wet and movements are restricted to the roads. Gruella warfare is also intense in the Russian rear now that the situation is more fluid, like D Day the resistance was ordered to come out in the enemy rear when the time was right in the south and in the east.






*They are taking lysychansk*


----------



## printer (Sep 19, 2022)

*Russian missile strikes Ukraine’s second-largest nuclear power plant *
Ukraine's Pivdennoukrainsk nuclear power plant has been damaged by a Russian missile attack, Ukraine’s nuclear energy agency has said.

Security camera video shared by Ukrainian President Volodomyr Zelensky on Monday showed a large explosion close to the plant, which is the second largest in the country.

Energoatom said the blast shattered windows and damaged buildings at the facility in the southern Mykolaiv region.

The site’s three reactors were operating as normal after the missile impacted about 300 metres away, leaving a crater two metres deep, the agency said.

In a message posted on his Telegram channel, President Zelensky said: "Russia endangers the whole world. We have to stop it before it's too late".








Russian missile strikes Ukraine’s second-largest nuclear power plant


Ukraine's Pivdennoukrainsk nuclear power plant has been damaged by a Russian missile attack, Ukraine’s nuclear energy agency has said.




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

They sound like Trumpers outside a rally, the same mixture of reality conflicting with their conditioning and information bubble, the same cognitive dissidence, the same desperate rationalizations.






*Russians react to losing the war*


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russian missile strikes Ukraine’s second-largest nuclear power plant *
> Ukraine's Pivdennoukrainsk nuclear power plant has been damaged by a Russian missile attack, Ukraine’s nuclear energy agency has said.
> 
> Security camera video shared by Ukrainian President Volodomyr Zelensky on Monday showed a large explosion close to the plant, which is the second largest in the country.
> ...


A sort of marginal, plausibly deniable way to wage nuclear war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571848251019784193


----------



## printer (Sep 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> A sort of marginal, plausibly deniable way to wage nuclear war.


It is a way of telling the Ukrainians that Russia will leave a scorched earth if they lose.

*Armed Forces of Ukraine are preparing a new offensive, Donbass demands an urgent referendum: the main thing about the SVO by September 19*
The Armed Forces of Ukraine (APU) are preparing for an attempt to attack in the Vuglodar direction. Donbass demands an urgent referendum. URA.RU brings the main news about the special operation in Ukraine by the evening of September 19th.


According to the correspondent of URA.RU, who refers to the participant of the special operation, the mechanic of the armored car with the call sign "Bullet", the Armed Forces of Ukraine are preparing a new offensive in the Uludar direction. Ukrainian troops have concentrated about 100 armored vehicles and 10,000 soldiers.
The public chambers of the LPR and DPR demanded an urgent referendum on joining the Russian Federation. The inhabitants of Kherson also asked about this . Residents of the DPR want a border between them and Ukraine, Channel Five reports.
The Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU) shelled Donetsk, killing 13 civilians, including two children . The head of the city Alexei Kulemzin urged residents to be careful and not leave their shelters.
The United States admitted that they conducted experiments on military personnel, poor and mentally ill Ukrainians. The American delegation acknowledged such facts during the meeting of the countries of the Convention on the Prohibition of Biological Weapons in Geneva.
The head of the Chechen Republic, Ramzan Kadyrov, called on the Russians to defend their homeland and homeland from Ukrainian troops. He explained that throughout history, the ancestors defended their country, protecting every meter of territory.
The military personnel of Ukraine (AFU) suffer heavy losses and refuse to go to the front line because of this. Ukrainian soldiers are losing people in the Artemovsk area, said Oleg Rozhkovsky, senior lieutenant of the 58th separate Ukrainian motorized infantry brigade.
Russia has been conducting a special operation on the territory of Ukraine since February 24 . According to Russian President Vladimir Putin, its main goal is to protect the civilian population of the LPR and DPR from the Kyiv regime and national battalions. At the moment, Donbass is demanding an urgent referendum on joining the Russian Federation.


https://ura-news.translate.goog/news/1052588134



*The State Duma announced the timing of the referendum in the LPR*
A referendum on the accession of the Lugansk People's Republic (LPR) to Russia will be held in the fall. This was stated by State Duma deputy Viktor Vodolatsky.

“I think this [referendum] will be in the near future. People are tired of waiting. It must happen faster, it is the will of the people. <…> It will be autumn, but not late,” he said, TASS quoted. Vodolatsky also stressed that the electoral system of the LPR is fully prepared for the referendum.

Earlier, the head of the Donetsk People's Republic (DPR), Denis Pushilin, decided to team up with the head of the Luhansk People's Republic (LPR), Leonid Pasechnik, to hold a referendum. This happened after the Public Chambers of the republics demanded an urgent referendum.

Since February 24, Russia has been conducting a special operation in Ukraine in order to protect the inhabitants of Donbass from the Kiev genocide. The territories liberated by Russian soldiers expressed a desire to become part of the Russian Federation.








В Госдуме анонсировали сроки проведения референдума в ЛНР


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





Once the regions join Russia due to a sham election Russian nuclear rules say that the nukes can come into play.

Getting played up today.
*
Residents of the LPR, DPR and Kherson region called for an early referendum* 
The Public Chambers of the LPR and DPR appealed to the heads of the republics Leonid Pasechnik and Denis Pushilin with the initiative to immediately hold a referendum on joining Russia.

In turn, the deputy head of the administration of the Kherson region, Kirill Stremousov, also spoke about similar requests from local residents. According to him, the referendum will not be the end point and the population wants to get guarantees for the region to become part of Russia.

According to the chairman of the Public Chamber of the Donetsk People's Republic, Alexander Kofman, now is the time to "erase the non-existent border between our states." He also stressed the importance of having a Russian border between the DPR and Ukraine.

He clarified that the appeal would be immediately sent to both the head of the DPR and the People's Council. 

The Public Chamber of the Lugansk People's Republic noted that joining Russia would not only be a triumph of historical justice, but also secure its territory. According to the head of the chamber Alexei Karyakin , the local population believes that stability will come after the plebiscite. At the same time, he stressed that the referendum is "not a matter of one day," so it is premature to talk about the date of its holding. 

Later, the head of the DPR, Denis Pushilin, discussed with his colleague from the LPR Leonid Pasechnik the appeals of the Public Chambers, suggesting that he join the efforts of administrations and parliamentary apparatuses to work out steps to start preparing for the referendum. They also discussed the joint study of security issues by law enforcement agencies. According to Pushilin, appeals about the referendums have become a reflection of people's opinion, which "has been in the air for a long time."

"I think that with such consideration, we, as in the past years, over these eight years, when the republics were born at one moment, when the republics held a referendum on the same day in the 14th year, we will do the same here, but our actions must be synchronous," the head of the DPR stressed.

In mid-February, the leaders of the Lugansk and Donetsk People's Republics asked Russia to recognize their independence. On February 21, Vladimir Putin signed the relevant decrees. Both republics announced plans to become part of Russia. Later, a similar desire was announced in the Kherson and Zaporozhye regions .

Andrey Turchak , Secretary of the General Council of United Russia , reported to RIA Novosti that the liberated territories of the LPR and DPR, as well as the Kherson region , will become part of Russia . The same applies to the Zaporizhzhia region , where a referendum should be held as soon as the situation allows. 








Жители ЛНР, ДНР и Херсонской области призвали к скорейшему референдуму


Общественные палаты ЛНР и ДНР обратились к главам республик Леониду Пасечнику и Денису Пушилину с инициативой незамедлительно провести референдум о вхождении в... РИА Новости, 20.09.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2022)

printer said:


> It is a way of telling the Ukrainians that Russia will leave a scorched earth if they lose.
> 
> *Armed Forces of Ukraine are preparing a new offensive, Donbass demands an urgent referendum: the main thing about the SVO by September 19*
> The Armed Forces of Ukraine (APU) are preparing for an attempt to attack in the Vuglodar direction. Donbass demands an urgent referendum. URA.RU brings the main news about the special operation in Ukraine by the evening of September 19th.
> ...


If the Russians take it to that level, it might be time to use a B-2 or two to drop leaflets on Moscow.


----------



## printer (Sep 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If the Russians take it to that level, it might be time to use a B-2 or two to drop leaflets on Moscow.


They will do a general mobilization and a change to a 'real war' first.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2022)

Thought ol pooty shorts stopped all Referendums in the wake of they're loses?? i could be wrong


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They sound like Trumpers outside a rally, the same mixture of reality conflicting with their conditioning and information bubble, the same cognitive dissidence, the same desperate rationalizations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gonna be a lot of sad russians when they send all their friends, sons, husbands home in a zinc coffin, or in prisoners clothes. wonder how they'll explain it to themselves then?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2022)

printer said:


> They will do a general mobilization and a change to a 'real war' first.


In that instance, I’m not sure what our best response would be, if any. (Maybe stage air superiority assets nearby.) 

But if they up it to the actual use of a nuke, I imagine Nato will have an elegant way to put the hurt on Russia. What that might be, ~elaborate shrug~


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They sound like Trumpers outside a rally, the same mixture of reality conflicting with their conditioning and information bubble, the same cognitive dissidence, the same desperate rationalizations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they've been indoctrinated in hating America their wholes lives...they keep asking them why they hate America, and most of them have no answer. the few that do don't make much sense...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2022)

printer said:


> It is a way of telling the Ukrainians that Russia will leave a scorched earth if they lose.
> 
> *Armed Forces of Ukraine are preparing a new offensive, Donbass demands an urgent referendum: the main thing about the SVO by September 19*
> The Armed Forces of Ukraine (APU) are preparing for an attempt to attack in the Vuglodar direction. Donbass demands an urgent referendum. URA.RU brings the main news about the special operation in Ukraine by the evening of September 19th.
> ...


referendum or no, they have to know the minutes they use a nuke will be the last minute russia exists as it does now...
i would expect carpet bombings of nuclear installations and ships at sea, and then a full scale invasion of russia, forever ending their threats and bullying of their neighbors. when troops finally withdraw, there should be NO nukes left, no weapons of any kind beyond those needed by civil authorities to prevent riots


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> referendum or no, they have to know the minutes they use a nuke will be the last minute russia exists as it does now...
> i would expect carpet bombings of nuclear installations and ships at sea, and then a full scale invasion of russia, forever ending their threats and bullying of their neighbors. when troops finally withdraw, there should be NO nukes left, no weapons of any kind beyond those needed by civil authorities to prevent riots


Invasions are expensive in both resources and personnel. We should be able to do the serious work using Nato air- and seapower.


----------



## printer (Sep 19, 2022)

I do not think there is a high enough target to use a nuke on for the blow back they would feel. They would attack all the infrastructure that keeps Ukraine still running. That and a general mobilization could be justified in Russia if the areas decide to join Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> gonna be a lot of sad russians when they send all their friends, sons, husbands home in a zinc coffin, or in prisoners clothes. wonder how they'll explain it to themselves then?


The same way the Trumpers will if the red wave turns blue in November, those that fight it in the streets or by trying to cheat will end up fucking themselves. The DOJ will be busy during election day and in the aftermath busting those cheating and the FBI will be busy busting those who get stupid. Then when it settles down, they will bust Trump, win or lose and while the republicans might make noises, they want to be rid of the asshole too, but have to try and hang onto his base.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

If the Ukrainians get with in M777 range of that bridge and it looks like they are close now, they have a big advance in the area and took a lot of ground, then by using drones, they will turn the crossing into a slaughter ground for anybody trying to cross or waiting to. The Russians are trying to get out of a trap that Ukraine has sprung on them, but I don't expect the Ukrainians to let them get away, or at least they will make them leave their vehicles and a lot of other stuff behind. There are better quality Russian units here so press them, and make them use up ammo and resources, but not enough to take a lot of casualties, when they try to resupply or evacuate hammer the choke points at the bridges. Cut them off and force as many to surrender as possible.






*Satellite Photos Confirm Russia is Repairing the Nova Kakhovka Bridge (waterway filled in)*
80,414 views Sep 19, 2022 Satellite images confirm the waterway has been filled in near the Nova Kakhovka bridge.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

Denis might be a bit behind in the news, as other soldier type YouTubers monitor Russian telegram channels and access private intelligence companies. The Ukrainians maintain tight operational control, the latest news comes from unofficial Russian sources, their military bloggers and they are Russian hawks whose assholes are burning!






*Update from Ukraine | We took Bilogorivka next step is Lysychansk! Ukraine continue to push!*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

Perhaps another European ally will get them, but if Uncle Sam wanted to sell them tanks in the future, some of these might be a good start. Uncle Sam is also in the process of replacing 12,000 heavy military trucks, so some of them could end up in Ukraine too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571990821095854083


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571971140175675392








Ukraine troops focus on Donbas ‘de-occupation’ from Russia


Ukraine troops advance along the key Oskil River threatening Russian forces in the Donbas – Moscow’s prized territory.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## printer (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## newgrowboxgrower (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

newgrowboxgrower said:


>


He's Jewish


----------



## printer (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

Ukraine is gonna drive for the rail links running south that link Russia to Luhansk and the Donbas, this will cripple Russian logistics in the east. Russia can't operate very far from rail supply hubs for lack of trucks, cut off their rail transport and you cut off their logistics. A few dropped rail bridges inside Russia near to the eastern border will do the trick and cut off all of Southern Russia, not just the Donbas, but would also cripple Rostov and points south including southern Ukraine and Crimea.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571318708638728193


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2022)

newgrowboxgrower said:


>


And welcome the troll/squirrel farm


----------



## printer (Sep 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> And welcome the troll/squirrel farm


It was pretty quiet during the time the Ukrainians took the large area. I presume they were all hiding under their covers during that time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

If you look at the Ukrainian rail map, you'll see the Ukrainians don't need to destroy the Kerch bridge, if they take Metropol in the south they can threaten Russan rai connections to the Russian southern front and cut off half of Crimea from Metropol in the south of Ukraine with a drive south. The Russians can't operate much further than 25km from their rail heads and taking Metropol would threaten a vital rail junction in Crimea, supplying western Crimea and the Russian southern front. If the Russians are defeated and captured around Kherson, their southern front will be greatly reduced, and Crimea has probably been stripped bare of Russian troops too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2022)

printer said:


> It was pretty quiet during the time the Ukrainians took the large area. I presume they were all hiding under their covers during that time.


It was, looks like they concentrate in the northern cities, and prolly slowly moving across to consolidate in the northeast, mass what they need, guerrilla, start slowly , then move?.....meanwhile starting a distraction in the south..kherson region...just a guess


----------



## printer (Sep 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> It was, looks like they concentrate in the northern cities, and prolly slowly moving across to consolidate in the northeast, mass what they need, guerrilla, start slowly , then move?.....meanwhile starting a distraction in the south..kherson region...just a guess


I meant the trolls were not around here when Ukraine kicked ass.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

printer said:


> I meant the trolls were not around here when Ukraine kicked ass.


Shock, in America among the Trumpers and among the Russians, they were stunned into silence until the new line came down from above, but they were stunned too!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

printer said:


> I meant the trolls were not around here when Ukraine kicked ass.


Putin's chef runs the IRA in St Pete's, but he's been busy touring the prisons of Russia on a recruiting drive, I don't imagine he got many volunteers among the hackers and trolls.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you look at the Ukrainian rail map, you'll see the Ukrainians don't need to destroy the Kerch bridge, if they take Metropol in the south they can threaten Russan rai connections to the Russian southern front and cut off half of Crimea from Metropol in the south of Ukraine with a drive south. The Russians can't operate much further than 25km from their rail heads and taking Metropol would threaten a vital rail junction in Crimea, supplying western Crimea and the Russian southern front. If the Russians are defeated and captured around Kherson, their southern front will be greatly reduced, and Crimea has probably been stripped bare of Russian troops too.
> 
> View attachment 5200311


While they’re at it, they need to retake Zapo and establish a security zone around it deeper than 152 range. That way, any missile oopsie is no accident.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> While they’re at it, they need to retake Zapo and establish a security zone around it deeper than 152 range. That way, any missile oopsie is no accident.


It's on the way and would force the Russians out of there to try and stop the Ukrainian drive south, it would be all hands-on deck, or they will be trapped, like the troops around Kherson. Also, it would force the Russians out from behind their heavily fortified positions in the Donbas to try and stop them on open ground as the Ukrainians also drive down from the north in Kharkiv and Luhansk. After the fall of Kherson, I should think, they won't expend much to get it to fall, if they can keep them cutoff and pressure on them to get them to expend ammo and fuel.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2022)

printer said:


> Ukraine kicked ass.


Yeah they did, and still continuing for the time being....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571913193777434625


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572060086171832321


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

Like his cannon fodder, Vlad ain't gonna get out of this war alive, sooner or later someone will surely kill the fucker, he's gonna fuck Russia worse than Ukraine, so it's a tossup who does him first.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572198921514123264


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572198576951857152


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

Vlad is having trouble all over the map, especially in former soviet republics or countries the USSR occupied, they know who the Russians are, and they too see their weakness now. You would think with the snubs he got from China and India when he went cap in hand, he would have figured it out. All is not well for Russia in central Asia and with the Chinese belt and road initiative railways already running through the region, their influence will grow.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572205976182464513


----------



## printer (Sep 20, 2022)

*The State Duma wants to introduce the concepts of “mobilization” and “wartime” into the Criminal Code*
The State Duma of the Russian Federation proposed to introduce the concepts of "mobilization" and "wartime" into the Criminal Code. This is reported in a document posted on the website of the database of the State Duma bills.

“The list of aggravating circumstances includes the commission of a crime “during the period of mobilization or martial law, in wartime” (Article 63). Unauthorized abandonment of the unit during the period of mobilization and martial law (Article 337 of the Criminal Code) will be punished more severely,” follows from the explanatory note.








В Госдуме хотят внести в УК понятия «мобилизация» и «военное время»


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*RBC: Putin will make an emergency address*
Russian President Vladimir Putin will make an emergency address. It is reported by RBC, citing its sources.

“President Vladimir Putin may speak on Tuesday, September 20, regarding referendums in the territories of the LPR, DPR, Kherson and Zaporozhye regions,” the media writes. The presentation is expected before the end of the day.








РБК: Путин выступит с экстренным обращением


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*The Federation Council spoke about the introduction of general mobilization in the Russian Federation*
The amendments to the law on the inclusion of the concepts of “mobilization” and “wartime” in the Criminal Code of Russia, adopted by the State Duma, do not imply general mobilization. This was stated by Senator Olga Kovitidi.

“Today, there are a lot of annotations that a law on mobilization has been adopted. No. As far as this law is concerned, mobilization has not been announced in the country,” Kovitidi said on the air of the Russia 24 TV channel. Kovitidi is one of the developers of the relevant document.

Earlier, the State Duma adopted amendments on mobilization and wartime. According to the new bill, refusal to participate in military or hostilities is proposed to be punished with imprisonment for a term of two to three years.








В Совфеде высказались о введении всеобщей мобилизации в РФ


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*In the LNR called the date of the referendum*
The referendum in the LPR will be held from 23 to 27 September. This was announced by the First Deputy Chairman of the People's Council of the LPR Dmitry Khoroshilov.








В ЛНР назвали дату проведения референдума


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Political scientist Danilin: residents of the liberated territories want Russia's protection from Ukraine*
Polls conducted by the Crimean Republican Institute for Political and Sociological Research (RIPSI) and the research company INSOMAR in the DPR, LPR, Zaporozhye and Kharkiv regions indicate that residents of the regions want to be sure that Russia will protect them from Ukraine. Such a conclusion in a conversation with URA.RU was made by the director of the Center for Political Analysis and Social Research Pavel Danilin.

Earlier, RIPSI and INSOMAR published data, according to which 83% (87% for INSOMAR) of those surveyed in the LPR, 80% (86%) in the DPR, 72% (83%) in Zaporozhye and 65% (72%) in the Kherson region are ready to come to referenda on joining Russia. At the same time, 94% (90%) of respondents in the DPR, 93% (90%) in the LPR, 80% (80%) in Zaporozhye and Kherson region, 80% (80%) support the entry of the regions into the Russian Federation.

“These are very good indicators that demonstrate that the inhabitants of the regions want to be together with Russia, they want certainty, they want confidence that Russia will protect them, since this will be its territory. They want security. They do not believe Kyiv, which has recently demonstrated that there are inadequate authorities there,” said Pavel Danilin.

Director of the Institute of Recent States Alexei Martynov, in a conversation with URA.RU, emphasized that residents of the regions see the decision to become part of Russia as a reason to end the civil war with Ukraine. “For them, the choice is between the present and the future, that is, the choice between the civil war, which they have been living for the last eight years and periodically losing children. The alternative is joining Russia and ending the civil war forever. I assume this is the end of the war for the whole of Ukraine, and not just all regions,” he added.

At the same time, the opinion of the citizens of Russia itself about the upcoming referendums is important, Martynov noted. “Procedurally important is not only the opinion of the Donbass republics and territories, but also the opinion of Russian citizens. Based on the practice of the same Crimean process. Then the opinion of the Russians was also measured by sociological means,” concluded the political scientist.

Since February 24, Russia has been conducting a special operation on the territory of Ukraine in order to protect the inhabitants of Donbass from the Kiev regime. Referendums on joining the Russian Federation will be held in Zaporozhye and Kherson regions, as well as on the territory of the LPR and DPR from September 23 to 27.


https://ura-news.translate.goog/news/1052588427


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2022)

printer said:


>


i was just reading about that this morning....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

printer said:


>


Equipped with what? Ukraine will have all their equipment in a couple of months. Fine, send a million men in human wave attacks, that's what AC 130 gunships are for, and Uncle Sam always provides the appropriate arms package to meet the threat.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Equipped with what? Ukraine will have all their equipment in a couple of months. Fine, send a million men in human wave attacks, that's what AC 130 gunships are for, and Uncle Sam always provides the appropriate arms package to meet the threat.


If they do us the favor of officially declaring, Nato can send air assets (piloted ones) to provide cover for the candidate member.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If they do us the favor of officially declaring



ummm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572175330147966976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572236042627076096


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2022)

and a hard stance by UA


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572201219975692289


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ummm
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572175330147966976
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572236042627076096


neither qualifies.


----------



## printer (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2022)

Mobilization draft bill already signed....in July no doubt


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572222865688125441


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

The point of referendums is moot, Crimea is already annexed, and they are gonna lose it, so they had better get used to it. Nobody recognizes it anyway. It is pure bullshit for internal uses and consumption. If he mobilizes, he will suffer consequences at home, which is why he hasn't and has been desperate to avoid it. Equipping, training, feeding and transporting his mighty army is gonna be an issue. If they come in WW2 equipment, the Ukrainians will have a border wall made up of Russian bodies. Technology makes killing huge numbers of people easy these days.


----------



## printer (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## printer (Sep 20, 2022)

The US has not been sending long range missiles as Russia may see it as an escalation of the war. I think stealing one fifth of Ukraine would be an escalation and since Ukraine will be firing on "Russian territory" with the short range weapons then it really will not make a difference having long range weapons. Take out the bridge in Crimea on the first day of the referendom to let the voters (not that it will change the predetermined result) know they are not leaving without a fight.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2022)

go ahead a do it.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572240640913870857


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> go ahead a do it.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572240640913870857


Look deeper and they might find golf courses and NY real estate, there's a lot more than that to be had! The Swiss said they were open to cooperation too, as are other tax havens for dirty money, a first.


----------



## printer (Sep 20, 2022)

*Russian Lawmakers Approve Long Jail Terms for Military Surrender, Refusal to Serve*
Russian lawmakers passed sweeping legislation Tuesday introducing jail terms of up to 15 years for wartime acts, including surrendering, as the country’s forces face major battlefield setbacks nearly seven months after invading Ukraine.

Voluntary surrender and looting are punished by 10 and 15 years in prison, respectively, with “mobilization, martial law and wartime” listed as aggravating circumstances.

Desertion during mobilization or wartime will be punished by up to 10 years, according to the bill authored by members of all parties represented in parliament.

Conscientious objectors are punished by up to three years in prison during wartime.

The bill introduces the concepts of “mobilization, martial law and wartime” previously not mentioned in the Russian Criminal Code, according to human rights lawyer Pavel Chikov, who first reported on the draft Duma bill.

Observers speculate that its passage paves the way for general mobilization amid Russia’s struggles to replenish its depleting troops in Ukraine. 
Soldiers who refuse service can be jailed even without martial law, military lawyer Maxim Grebenyuk told the independent news website Vyorstka, pointing to language in the legislation that punishes soldiers during an “armed conflict.”

The State Duma, Russia’s lower house of parliament, voted unanimously in favor of the bill, Chikov said.

Russia’s upper house of parliament, the Federation Council, is expected to pass the draft bill on Wednesday, according to state media.
The wartime jail terms will then come into force the day President Vladimir Putin signs the bill into law.








Russian Lawmakers Approve Long Jail Terms for Military Surrender, Refusal to Serve - The Moscow Times


Russian lawmakers passed sweeping legislation Tuesday introducing jail terms of up to 15 years for wartime acts, including surrendering, as the country’s forces face major battlefield setbacks nearly seven months after invading Ukraine.




www.themoscowtimes.com





*Pro-Moscow Officials in Occupied Ukraine to Hold Russia Annexation Votes*
Authorities in separatist- and Russia-occupied regions of Ukraine on Tuesday said they will stage referendums on formally joining Russia in a matter of days.
The announcement comes as Moscow's forces face continued setbacks in their nearly seven-month war against Kyiv, leading to speculation that the Kremlin could announce a wider mobilization to shore up its military.

The Donetsk People's Republic (DNR) and the neighboring Luhansk People's Republic (LNR) will both hold their referendums on Sept. 23-27, officials there said.

DNR leader Denis Pushilin said that a vote on joining Russia was overdue.
"I think that people have long been waiting for a referendum here and it will probably be a political move that will help ensure the safety of civilians," Russian news agencies quoted him as telling state television. 

Moscow-installed officials in the occupied Kherson region and partially occupied Zaporizhzhia region soon followed suit, announcing their own referendums to be held on the same dates as the DNR and LNR.

“We have set a course for reunification, a return to Russia. And we will not turn away from it,” Kherson's Moscow-appointed leader Vladimir Saldo said in a video message.

The Moscow stock exchange was down by more than 10% at one point following the announcements, the Kommersant business daily reported.

Earlier Tuesday, former Russian President Dmitry Medvedev called the possible referendums in the Donetsk and Luhansk regions “essential,” saying they would allow Moscow to utilize its full military capability in the region.

"Encroachment onto the territory of Russia is a crime which allows you to use all self-defense forces," Medvedev, who is now the deputy head of Russia's Security Council, said in a post on the Telegram messaging app.

Russia’s Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov also backed the referendums.

“The current situation proves that they [people from the occupied regions] want to be masters of their own destiny,” Lavrov said.

Russian State Duma speaker Vyacheslav Volodin said Moscow would support the separatist republics if their residents voted in favor of joining Russia.

“Everything that is happening today (calls to hold referendums) is an absolutely unequivocal ultimatum from Russia to Ukraine and the West,” said Tatiana Stanovaya, a nonresident scholar at the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace.

“To guarantee 'victory,' Putin is ready to hold referendums immediately to get the right (as he thinks) to use nuclear weapons to defend Russian territory,” Stanovaya said in a Telegram post on Tuesday, adding that Putin could use the possible annexation “to threaten the use of nuclear weapons to defend Russian territory.”

Large parts of the industrial Donbas area have been controlled by Moscow-backed separatists since 2014, after nationwide demonstrations ousted Ukraine's Kremlin-friendly president.

Russia at the time annexed the Crimean peninsula from Ukraine with a vote that was criticized by Kyiv and the West, which imposed sanctions in response.

Both Kyiv and its allies in the West have likewise said they will not recognize the results of any new referendums in separatist- or Russia-controlled regions.

And Ukraine on Tuesday vowed to "eliminate" Russian threats against the war-torn country following the separatists' referenda announcements.

"Ukraine will solve the Russian issue. The threat can be eliminated only by force," said the Ukraine presidency's chief of staff, Andriy Yermak.








Pro-Moscow Officials in Occupied Ukraine to Hold Russia Annexation Votes - The Moscow Times


Authorities in separatist- and Russia-occupied regions of Ukraine on Tuesday said they will stage referendums on formally joining Russia in a matter of days.




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russian Lawmakers Approve Long Jail Terms for Military Surrender, Refusal to Serve*
> Russian lawmakers passed sweeping legislation Tuesday introducing jail terms of up to 15 years for wartime acts, including surrendering, as the country’s forces face major battlefield setbacks nearly seven months after invading Ukraine.
> 
> Voluntary surrender and looting are punished by 10 and 15 years in prison, respectively, with “mobilization, martial law and wartime” listed as aggravating circumstances.
> ...


Sounds like desperation


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sounds like desperation


it does...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sounds like desperation


the desperate are dangerous.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2022)

we shall see....









Turkey's Erdogan: Russia's Putin willing to end war


As Ukraine reclaims more land, the Turkish leader says Russia aims to end the war as soon as possible.



www.bbc.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the desperate are dangerous.


100% agree


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the desperate are dangerous.


He has options, leave Ukraine to end the pain, but the damage will continue even if he does.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He has options, leave Ukraine to end the pain, but the damage will continue even if he does.


I doubt he will accept restoring the Crimea to Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I doubt he will accept restoring the Crimea to Ukraine.


The idea is to not give him any choice.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2022)

right now imo it's a wait and see what ol Pooty does......he knows he has choices, just which one we'll he take....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the desperate are dangerous.


The idea of we invade places and then make them part of Russia and we will nuke you if you try to take them back won't fly any more. Ukraine has no choice but to call his bluff and even if he nuked them, I doubt it would change their mind, the allies would have to make them a real sweet deal to avoid them retaliating with dirty bombs on Russian cities, if their own were nuked. That's aside from what America, Europe and the UN will do to him, Turkey could have fall out too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2022)

interesting....









Russia’s pro-war activists sour on the conflict as Ukraine’s battlefield success breeds panic


The scale of the military and political setbacks has become too vast for even state media and pro-war activists to ignore, experts and insiders say.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The idea is to not give him any choice.


I concur. Nato may wish to stage air assets within a smart bomb’s throw. Ukraine is playing a brilliant black game of chess. If Russian leadership continues on this path of escalation, it might be time to replay the Desert Storm air war. If he reaches for the big red button, I am somewhat confident we will see some undisclosed weapon systems put into serious play.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> interesting....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait another month or two if you wanna see Russian military disasters! The strategic situation for them is becoming dire in the south and in the east. It should make what happened around Kharkiv look like small scale stuff, the coming events could see 25 to 35 Russian BTGs removed from the equation. This could lead to a casscade failure on the part of the Russians, as morale collapses and the Ukrainians can concentrate large forces upon them. They are chopping them up into pieces, surrounding them in urban areas and cutting them off, going for their supply dumps and rail hubs after breaking through.


----------



## printer (Sep 20, 2022)

If Putin loses this war he is done. So what does he lose by escalating Russia into a 'real' war?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2022)

printer said:


> If Putin loses this war he is done. So what does he lose by escalating Russia into a 'real' war?


après moi, le déluge.


----------



## printer (Sep 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> après moi, le déluge.


Just like Trump with the tax giveaway. "What do I care, I will not be in office then."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

Makes sense, EU membership means control of corruption, but many figure they can deal with Russia on their own, if given the means. They probably want the freedom of action and retribution against Russia that NATO membership would deny. Ukraine would probably do better in terms of military aid without NATO membership, others including Uncle Sam like their freedom to take action against Russia too and act as a hub for Vlad's many enemies and worried neighbors. Whenever ya want Russia to feel the pain, just give Ukraine a call, happy to oblige.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572238759889870849


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572309780294963200


----------



## printer (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

*Sherman: ‘Profound’ Support For Ukraine At UN General Assembly*
6,236 views Sep 20, 2022 Deputy Secretary of State Wendy Sherman tells Peter Alexander that ‘global support for Ukraine is profound.’ The war in Ukraine is about the UN Charter, said Sherman, ‘sovereignty, territorial integrity, the right of countries to make their own political choices.’ The Charter ensures the ongoing conflict in Ukraine will be a prominent topic at the UN General Assembly this week.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russian Lawmakers Approve Long Jail Terms for Military Surrender, Refusal to Serve*
> Russian lawmakers passed sweeping legislation Tuesday introducing jail terms of up to 15 years for wartime acts, including surrendering, as the country’s forces face major battlefield setbacks nearly seven months after invading Ukraine.
> 
> Voluntary surrender and looting are punished by 10 and 15 years in prison, respectively, with “mobilization, martial law and wartime” listed as aggravating circumstances.
> ...


An official declaration of war has international implications and big UN implications, and they are meeting tomorrow with Joe speaking.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | After our wins Ruzzia may announce the Mobilization | It is the end for Putin*
40,914 views Sep 20, 2022


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572340729695051777


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572084236324327424


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571956058200969217


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572257604851695623


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ummm
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572175330147966976
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572236042627076096


harsh penalties for desertion and surrender? how will they enforce any penalties on either one? they won't see those men again till after the russians lose the war


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

Ukraine update: As Russia prepares to force 'referendums' in occupied areas, Putin is a no-show


It’s been hard to locate any reasonable military response for Russia at this point in its failed invasion of Ukraine. Because there isn’t one. So Moscow is now scrambling for the means to justify even more attacks on civilian infrastructure—and...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572334387219533827


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I doubt he will accept restoring the Crimea to Ukraine.


if i was putin, i'd suggest a voluntary withdrawal from Crimea, in exchange for the luhansk/donestsk area...draw an arc from Mariupol, through Donetsk and Luhansk. those people apparently don't want to be a part of Ukraine anyway...let the russians have them, and that much land, with the clear understanding that any further encroachment into Ukraine will result in the forfeiture of luhansk and donetsk, and full reinstatement of all sanctions.
If you force those people that actually want to be a part of russia to remain in the Ukrainian population, they will always be a thorn in the side of Ukraine, the source of endless petty problems, and willing cooperation with the russians...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572375203656892420


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if i was putin, i'd suggest a voluntary withdrawal from Crimea, in exchange for the luhansk/donestsk area...draw an arc from Mariupol, through Donetsk and Luhansk. those people apparently don't want to be a part of Ukraine anyway...let the russians have them, and that much land, with the clear understanding that any further encroachment into Ukraine will result in the forfeiture of luhansk and donetsk, and full reinstatement of all sanctions.
> If you force those people that actually want to be a part of russia to remain in the Ukrainian population, they will always be a thorn in the side of Ukraine, the source of endless petty problems, and willing cooperation with the russians...


I would need to see a current poll performed by a less biased party to believe that there is a significant contingent in either oblast, ethnic Russian or otherwise, who would like to be part of Russia as it is. Their war performance has poor advertising value. 

As a separate matter, dignifying fascists with diplomacy has some bad history associated with it. Peace in our time can be mighty overpriced.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

The golden arches return, perhaps some oil companies can too?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572254568586612737


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572084236324327424


is that phosphorous?...on civilian homes...that IS a fucking crime.
what will it take to put a stop to this fucking stupidity? how many civilians have to be suffocated as they're roasted alive, before we shut him the fuck down?...you all keep telling me we have to be careful, we can't provoke him...while those people die in agony, slowly...the quick death of a nuclear strike would be a mercy compared to that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if i was putin, i'd suggest a voluntary withdrawal from Crimea, in exchange for the luhansk/donestsk area...draw an arc from Mariupol, through Donetsk and Luhansk. those people apparently don't want to be a part of Ukraine anyway...let the russians have them, and that much land, with the clear understanding that any further encroachment into Ukraine will result in the forfeiture of luhansk and donetsk, and full reinstatement of all sanctions.
> If you force those people that actually want to be a part of russia to remain in the Ukrainian population, they will always be a thorn in the side of Ukraine, the source of endless petty problems, and willing cooperation with the russians...


The war changed many attitudes and killed off a lot of the fanatics, Russia is now an economic basket case will people voting with their feet. Referendums could yield interesting results among Russian speakers in Ukraine. Many of the regime's leaders will flee and so will the traitors and war criminals. Ukraine is a multicultural liberal democracy, that's the policy and Russian speakers aren't repressed, language is important and there is not a big difference between them, politics is more important though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that phosphorous?...on civilian homes...that IS a fucking crime.
> what will it take to put a stop to this fucking stupidity? how many civilians have to be suffocated as they're roasted alive, before we shut him the fuck down?...you all keep telling me we have to be careful, we can't provoke him...while those people die in agony, slowly...the quick death of a nuclear strike would be a mercy compared to that.


I dunno who it was from or where it was taken, I doubt the Ukrainians would use it on their own communities, it was air dropped, so it must have been over the fighting because aircraft that strayed into Ukrainian controlled territory flying that low would be dead meat from manpads.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I would need to see a current poll performed by a less biased party to believe that there is a significant contingent in either oblast, ethnic Russian or otherwise, who would like to be part of Russia as it is. Their war performance has poor advertising value.
> 
> As a separate matter, dignifying fascists with diplomacy has some bad history associated with it. Peace in our time can be mighty overpriced.
> 
> View attachment 5200739


I said "If I was putin"...Thankfully, I am not.
I personally wouldn't give them a damn thing. Ever. I would kill every russian on Ukrainian soil, and build a wall of their ruined equipment and vehicles along every road that leads in and out of russia, so the new ones coming in can see what they're facing...
although, what i said about russians in the area is still true. i think i would just spread notices in every town in the area, telling them that if they want to speak russian, they are free to relocate to russia within the next 30 days, free to take all their property with them, but they will NOT be coming back. Any who stay are welcome, but they are Ukrainian, not russian. anyone caught conspiring with the russians to foment any trouble will be dealt with most severely


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The war changed many attitudes and killed off a lot of the fanatics, Russia is now an economic basket case will people voting with their feet. Referendums could yield interesting results among Russian speakers in Ukraine. Many of the regime's leaders will flee and so will the traitors and war criminals. Ukraine is a multicultural liberal democracy, that's the policy and Russian speakers aren't repressed, language is important and there is not a big difference between them, politics is more important though.


I do not trust that the referenda will be honestly run. What’s Russian for “find me 11780 votes!”?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I said "If I was putin"...Thankfully, I am not.
> I personally wouldn't give them a damn thing. Ever. I would kill every russian on Ukrainian soil, and build a wall of their ruined equipment and vehicles along every road that leads in and out of russia, so the new ones coming in can see what they're facing...


I would not kill them. In fact, treating them better as POWs than they were treated as infantry would be the greater subversion imo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I do not trust that the referenda will be honestly run. What’s Russian for “find me 11780 votes!”?


New referendums will be conducted by the UN if required, after the Russians are ejected. I think the results will be in Ukraine's favor. Conditions in Russia are deteriorating rapidly, and nobody will want to join them in sanctions, they will also stand a better chance of rebuilding and foreign aid, while pending EU membership guarantees their rights.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I would not kill them. In fact, treating them better as POWs than they were treated as infantry would be the greater subversion imo.


You drive them with a whip and tame them with kindness...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

17 hr 49 min ago
Ukrainian military confirms attacks on Russian positions in Luhansk
From Olga Voitovych and CNN's Tim Lister

The Ukrainian military says it is striking areas of Luhansk region where Russian forces are redeploying after their recent retreat from neighboring Kharkiv.

Commenting on two recent strikes, the military's General Staff said it had confirmed Russian losses in a strike on the town of Novoaidar in Luhansk, claiming "about 50 units of military equipment were destroyed and damaged, and ammunition was destroyed."

"In addition, near the settlement of Svatove, units of the Defense Forces hit the area where the enemy's manpower was concentrated. It is known that 70% of the personnel who were at the specified facility died."

The General Staff also claimed that Russian manpower issues were a growing problem. 

It said that "previously issued documents postponing the mobilization for about 500 employees of the Yenakiieve Metallurgical Plant have been cancelled. In addition, a ban was introduced on the departure of men from the territory of the temporarily occupied Crimea without the permission of the military commissariats."

CNN is unable to verify the claims.

The General Staff also said that Russian forces were trying to reorganize after recent losses. It claimed that new battalions were being formed by Russia's 29th Combined Arms Army in the Eastern Military District (Siberia), using teachers from the district's Military Command School. 

On the battlefield, the General Staff confirmed fresh shelling by Russian forces in Donetsk and Zaporizhzhia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572289414642159616


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572289414642159616


that looks like baggage claim in Darfur


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572404297429843969


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 21, 2022)

Putin mobilizes 300,000 troops for war in Ukraine and warns he's not bluffing with nuclear threat


Putin has put the Russian people and economy on a wartime footing as Moscow's invasion of Ukraine continues.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## ANC (Sep 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> those people apparently don't want to be a part of Ukraine anyway...let the russians have them, and that much land, with the clear understanding that any further encroachment into Ukraine will result in the forfeiture of luhansk and donetsk, and full reinstatement of all sanctions.
> If you force those people that actually want to be a part of russia to remain in the Ukrainian population, they will always be a thorn in the side of Ukraine, the source of endless petty problems, and willing cooperation with the russians...


This has been my take too based on travel videos I watched before all this shit broke loose... It's not even a simple 'I do what I want thing'. Their lives are (were) on a practical level more closely associated with jobs, and opportunities on the Russian side of the border. When they got cut off their villages basically died and decayed due to joblessness and people leaving for opportunities elsewhere.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 21, 2022)

Putin is threatiuning Nuclear War and also calls up Russia's Draft!

Talk about a little dick acting like a Lilly Skinned asshole.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

What is it the fascist say, "liberals are pussies"...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572286891076259845


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572534938226032640


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

So, Putin is escalating and threatening nukes, again, however this time his back is really against the wall. The next month promises even bigger Russian defeats on a massive scale in the south and more land lost in the east. I guess Putin is gonna have to un-fire some generals to lead this new hoard of savages and their broken-down obsolete junk into Ukraine.

Looks like Joe will escalate too, and the Pentagon will supply the appropriate weapons system to deal with the threat. This time it will be killing or capturing large numbers of conscript infantry with no training who will be marching into battle carrying what they need on their backs using obsolete weapons and North Korean ammo. Sam may give ATCAMS, but under the agreement they would only be used on Russian rail bridges inside Russia, near their border. 

Make the soldiers walk the final 200 km to the border and the old worn-out tanks drive there. The solution is rather simple and elegant really, Russia can't operate more than 25 km from a railhead, let's be generous and say they confiscate civilian trucks in Russia and say they can operate 50km, but this is with the regular army, not this hoard of conscripts. So, take out the vital rail bridges inside Russia near the Ukrainian border, they are a lot harder to repair and replace than road bridges. The Russians won't even make it to the border, much less be able to supply an army beyond the range of their logistics support. If this was the strategy, they could trap the Russian army inside Russia and cut off resupply to the one already in Ukraine, or what would be left of it. Ukraine already strikes targets inside Russia and most rail bridges are in the middle of nowhere, so little collateral damage. Sam and Ukraine might be able to cut a deal and account for every missile, there are a limited number of targets and taking them out would finish the Russian war effort in Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

Another reason to go green new grid, EVs and renewables, we don't have to deal with these assholes. Over the next decade there will be a panic starting among producing countries to sell as much oil and gas as they can, while they can, because global warming is gonna be a lot bigger issue than it is now, sooner than many think. As soon as better battery technologies become available (soon), it will mean the rapid decline of ICE vehicles and a dramatic drop in global demand for gasoline.

The less dependent America is on Saudi Arabia and other oil rich authoritarian regimes, the more heat we can put on them when they are acting like assholes. End dependency on fossil fuels or dramatically reduce demand and it will be a buyers' market, with plenty of supply options long before we stop using oil and gas altogether.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572535428926021633


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

The exodus from Russia accelerates as those with money and brains seek a way out, they are voting with their feet. Confidence in Putin and the Russian government must be at an all-time high, optimism and confidence is overflowing in Russia and flowing across its borders!  

By the time Russia gets to sell its oil again demand should have fallen off significantly and the price low with a crowded market of sellers, in a dwindling market. I think the oil business is going to have some big changes starting in about a decade as EVs predominate and alternative energy sources with green new grids and energy storage increase steadily. Russia's entire oil infrastructure might have to be rebuilt requiring significant capital investments that won't be there and neither will the market. Russia without oil revenue has a bleak economic future. All their foreign assets should be seized and given to Ukraine as compensation at that point and Ukraine could displace them as the European energy supplier during the next decade, they have the proven reserves to do it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572515788917215240


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 21, 2022)

Ukraine update: Putin calls for 'partial mobilization' of up to 300,000 reservists


On Wednesday morning, Russian dictator Vladimir Putin finally gave his delayed speech announcing a “partial mobilization” of Russian forces. Putin insisted that this would affect “only military reservists, primarily those who served in the armed forces...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What is it the fascist say, "liberals are pussies"...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572286891076259845


that is the real crime in all of this...that man should be teaching kids how to play music, not killing invading fascist fucks


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Ukraine update: Putin calls for 'partial mobilization' of up to 300,000 reservists
> 
> 
> On Wednesday morning, Russian dictator Vladimir Putin finally gave his delayed speech announcing a “partial mobilization” of Russian forces. Putin insisted that this would affect “only military reservists, primarily those who served in the armed forces...
> ...


Veterans mean older men and if they are attacking, that's a young man's game, those who can stay up for 4 or 5 days on offensive drives. Older veterans also mean guys who have been around the block and have more experience in life, so expect some insubordination, fragged officers and surrenders. What will their communications equipment be like, their uniforms, and weapons? What training will they get and how much do they know about the current situation in Ukraine? Russia is already down to using obsolete tanks and Korean ammo in Ukraine, how about bases and trains to transport them to the front? After they get off the trains they will be walking and the further they get off the trains in Russia the further they walk. Russia can only operate about 25 Km from their railheads now and that puts them in range of Ukrainian tube artillery, not to mention HIMARS. So, if they destroy vital rail bridges around the Ukraine border inside Russia, they will in effect trap the Russian army there, since their logistics won't support advances. Joe will escalate in response to Putin and the means to do this could be part of a new arms package.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Ukraine update: Putin calls for 'partial mobilization' of up to 300,000 reservists
> 
> 
> On Wednesday morning, Russian dictator Vladimir Putin finally gave his delayed speech announcing a “partial mobilization” of Russian forces. Putin insisted that this would affect “only military reservists, primarily those who served in the armed forces...
> ...


i wonder what gear these reservists will use? what apcs will they travel in? i wonder what ammunition they will use for precision strikes? i wonder who will even feed them? it seems like putin is a day late and a ruble short...sending even 500,000 poorly trained, poorly equipped soldiers into battle against the Ukrainians is basically a death sentence for those 500,000...they will do damage, they will kill Ukrainians...but they will be doing it as they die by the hundreds.
putin is grasping at the stubble where straw used to grow...all he's going to do now is kill more civilians, and more russian soldiers, while racking up more war crimes to pay for.
he wanted to be remembered by history as the man who revived the soviet union, and instead hes' going to be remembered as the man who nailed it's casket shut.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 21, 2022)

A timely reminder that the counteroffensive in Kharkiv was fueled by _the FIRST wave_ of newly-trained UA troops…and then there’s the REST of the million or more who signed up in the last week of February. 300k aging re-called troops will certainly toss Putin’s bacon into the campfire: even if both sides were using rocks & sticks, UA would continue to beat the bloody shit out of Putin’s captive army - after all, they’re fighting to save their families, their homes, and their futures.

To do that, annexation (by ANY subterfuge) must be rendered IMPOSSIBLE - the alternative would be the worst extermination event since…well, *you* know


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> A timely reminder that the counteroffensive in Kharkiv was fueled by _the FIRST wave_ of newly-trained UA troops…and then there’s the REST of the million or more who signed up in the last week of February. 300k aging re-called troops will certainly toss Putin’s bacon into the campfire: even if both sides were using rocks & sticks, UA would continue to beat the bloody shit out of Putin’s captive army - after all, they’re fighting to save their families, their homes, and their futures.
> 
> To do that, annexation (by ANY subterfuge) must be rendered IMPOSSIBLE - the alternative would be the worst extermination event since…well, *you* know


If I can think of a strategy to cut Russian rail bridges and lock their army inside Russia, so can the clever folks at the pentagon. It would be a cheap, fast way to deal with the problem for a long time. It would take Russia a long time to repair or replace those bridges and pontoons won't do at all! Not a large missile would be required either, if it landed in front a train crossing the bridge and destroyed the track, the 5story high pileup of rail cars on the bridge would do the rest, as they followed the locomotives into the river. Seems like a plan to me, simple and direct and I can't be alone in thinking about it!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2022)

300k of old cannon fodder to the front huh Pooty.....very bad idea.....cause most of those or a good portion are gonna leave once they cross that border........heck right now people are leaving in groves just to get away from you.....aka


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572531586649960448
while on a different side of the coin...your gonna have to deal with this.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572485557590032384
didn't we mention something about desperation in this thread


----------



## printer (Sep 21, 2022)

I have been reading the comments on the mobilization in articles from Russia. I would say more than half the comments were negative to it.


----------



## ANC (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What is it the fascist say, "liberals are pussies"...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572286891076259845


When you are a musician, the instrument is part of your therapy.
How it conveys the same tune you played a hundred times, in a unique way reflects where you are emotionally etc. at that moment.
It can be greatly uplifting or greatly disturbing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2022)

printer said:


> I have been reading the comments on the mobilization in articles from Russia. I would say more than half the comments were negative to it.


yeah i got into the office a little while ago, reading some of the articles that i read on twitter and reddit, they're mostly negative too....this is not gonna go well for ol pooty...js


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The exodus from Russia accelerates as those with money and brains seek a way out, they are voting with their feet. Confidence in Putin and the Russian government must be at an all-time high, optimism and confidence is overflowing in Russia and flowing across its borders!
> 
> By the time Russia gets to sell its oil again demand should have fallen off significantly and the price low with a crowded market of sellers, in a dwindling market. I think the oil business is going to have some big changes starting in about a decade as EVs predominate and alternative energy sources with green new grids and energy storage increase steadily. Russia's entire oil infrastructure might have to be rebuilt requiring significant capital investments that won't be there and neither will the market. Russia without oil revenue has a bleak economic future. All their foreign assets should be seized and given to Ukraine as compensation at that point and Ukraine could displace them as the European energy supplier during the next decade, they have the proven reserves to do it.
> 
> ...


Don’t flog EVs until the tech has improved on both the generation and storage sides.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> A timely reminder that the counteroffensive in Kharkiv was fueled by _the FIRST wave_ of newly-trained UA troops…and then there’s the REST of the million or more who signed up in the last week of February. 300k aging re-called troops will certainly toss Putin’s bacon into the campfire: even if both sides were using rocks & sticks, UA would continue to beat the bloody shit out of Putin’s captive army - after all, they’re fighting to save their families, their homes, and their futures.
> 
> To do that, annexation (by ANY subterfuge) must be rendered IMPOSSIBLE - the alternative would be the worst extermination event since…well, *you* know


How many do know about the Great Leap Forward?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Don’t flog EVs until the tech has improved on both the generation and storage sides.


I'm not changing many hearts and minds here! The thing is the storage solutions are either becoming at hand or soon will be. However, charging them will require renewables, another contender for energy storage and a green new grid to handle the load. America might be a late adopter, but Europe and Asia won't be. We need to plan these things now and start somewhere, I figure in North America that will be with the suburban second car, used to commute to work in the city. Lithium won't be the only electrochemistry used and Niron magnets should solve the rare earth magnet issue. It's not like we have a choice about this according to the latest research that I posted on the climate change thread. I think the timetable will accelerate and the penalties for noncompliance will be real.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2022)

Baba Yaga at it again.......









Ex-Putin Ally Plunges to His Death ‘From a Great Height’ at Moscow Aviation Institute


MAI/HandoutAn aviation expert has become the latest Russian official to fall to his death in mysterious circumstances. Anatoly Gerashchenko, the former head of Moscow’s Aviation Institute (MAI), died in a mysterious fall inside the institute’s headquarters in the Russian capital on Tuesday. The...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm not changing many hearts and minds here! The thing is the storage solutions are either becoming at hand or soon will be. However, charging them will require renewables, another contender for energy storage and a green new grid to handle the load. America might be a late adopter, but Europe and Asia won't be. We need to plan these things now and start somewhere, I figure in North America that will be with the suburban second car, used to commute to work in the city. Lithium won't be the only electrochemistry used and Niron magnets should solve the rare earth magnet issue. It's not like we have a choice about this according to the latest research that I posted on the climate change thread. I think the timetable will accelerate and the penalties for noncompliance will be real.


You tend to tout pie in the sky, like nitrogenated magnets. I looked those up: they rely on very expensive nanostructuring.

When theorizing on the ethics of a coming consumer shift, you would do yourself less harm when you stick to tech whose cradle-to-grave economics are proven and can be usefully modeled.

I agree that climate change is very expensive and becoming exponentially more so. But realistic solutions have strictly realistic components.

So until
1) we have the infrastructure to make the necessary electric energy without fossil carbon or strategic minerals with political choke points
2) we have storage tech* in hand, with pricing* that has improved energy density and less loss while stored than current batteries
3) the storage and charging tech is not in the hands of a deranged monopolist

cool it. My opinion.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> How many do know about the Great Leap Forward?


the chinese tried to do the same thing that the russians were doing, but they tried to skip the industrialization step and use human labor...miserable failure as i recall


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the chinese tried to do the same thing that the russians were doing, but they tried to skip the industrialization step and use human labor...miserable failure as i recall


with deaths hard to estimate but as much as 550% of the standard example.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Baba Yaga at it again.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i still can't get a handle on this...is putin doing this because they're pissing him off? because he fears they're planning the same for him? or is it even putin? could it someone like the RNA that took out putina?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i still can't get a handle on this...is putin doing this because they're pissing him off? because he fears they're planning the same for him? or is it even putin? could it someone like the RNA that took out putina?


i'm scratching my head as well with this. This is like the 10th or more major money man to have gone the way of the doe doe as it were. Most that have been silenced has spoken against the war, others idk...maybe it's money hard to say......


----------



## ANC (Sep 21, 2022)

Defenestration... one of my favourite new words I learned here


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You tend to tout pie in the sky, like nitrogenated magnets. I looked those up: they rely on very expensive nanostructuring.
> 
> When theorizing on the ethics of a coming consumer shift, you would do yourself less harm when you stick to tech whose cradle-to-grave economics are proven and can be usefully modeled.
> 
> ...


Look again at Niron magnets, there 3 different production methods and one of them is cheap, they are also about 30% more powerful than rare earth magnets. There are several battery technologies that are now hitting the market and more to come. Every automaker on the planet bet the farm on EVs and charging infrastructure is part of Biden's plan. America might be slow to adopt EVs, but they will soon stop making ICE vehicles anyway, however if Europe and other places adopt them it will reduce global demand for oil over the next decade, reducing prices overall. We won't get there all at once for sure and there are still engineering problems to solve, but the net effect will be dwindling fossil fuel energy prices over the next decade and the trend should accelerate.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Look again at Niron magnets, there 3 different production methods and one of them is cheap, they are also about 30% more powerful than rare earth magnets. There are several battery technologies that are now hitting the market and more to come. Every automaker on the planet bet the farm on EVs and charging infrastructure is part of Biden's plan. America might be slow to adopt EVs, but they will soon stop making ICE vehicles anyway, however if Europe and other places adopt them it will reduce global demand for oil over the next decade, reducing prices overall. We won't get there all at once for sure and there are still engineering problems to solve, but the net effect will be dwindling fossil fuel energy prices over the next decade and the trend should accelerate.


Link to the iron magnet claim. Everything I’ve seen is speculation. Niron Corp is in earliest venture capital acquisition. Wake me when they have domestic manufacturing and an online catalog with specs and prices.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Link to the iron magnet claim. Everything I’ve seen is speculation. Niron Corp is in earliest venture capital acquisition. Wake me when they have domestic manufacturing and an online catalog with specs and prices.


I posted it already in the climate change thread and it appears to be a viable business with a bright future since permanent magnets will be important. However, slumber away, I'm not selling stocks here.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I posted it already in the climate change thread and it appears to be a viable business with a bright future since permanent magnets will be important. However, slumber away, I'm not selling stocks here.


I followed that link, and no.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I followed that link, and no.


I imagine they are keeping R&D close to their chests and re not publishing much about it in journals since they left the academic world. It often happens like that; they leave the lab and get capital. They did however mention a low-cost method of producing it by heating iron with nitrogen fertilizer basically. Much more practical than bombarding iron with nitrogen ions in an accelerator! It is the production breakthrough that makes the difference. The theory is solid, and the people are professional, I keep an eye out for things that could make a difference and this is one of them IMHO.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I imagine they are keeping R&D close to their chests and re not publishing much about it in journals since they left the academic world. It often happens like that; they leave the lab and get capital. They did however mention a low-cost method of producing it by heating iron with nitrogen fertilizer basically. Much more practical than bombarding iron with nitrogen ions in an accelerator! It is the production breakthrough that makes the difference. The theory is solid, and the people are professional, I keep an eye out for things that could make a difference and this is one of them IMHO.


They did not prove concept. It’s pure pie-in-the-sky salesmanship. 

So, inquiring minds need a link to something more earthbound, assuming you did not oversell.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

Back on a topic dear to many here: sneaking Kilos across borders. 









Russia’s Black Sea Fleet relocating some of its submarines: UK


The UK defence ministry says submarines ‘almost certainly’ moved as Moscow fears them being hit.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> They did not prove concept. It’s pure pie-in-the-sky salesmanship.
> 
> So, inquiring minds need a link to something more earthbound, assuming you did not oversell.


I posted the sources, so draw your own conclusions as I have mine. As I said, it is proven in theory and practice and production hurdles have been overcome. It is a way out of the rare earth magnet issue and economics will determine utility in the end, there should be a lot more industry interest than me, since there is big money involved here. They also don't appear to want for investors either, but engineering interest could see new products and applications and it is being largely touted to them.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I posted the sources, so draw your own conclusions as I have mine. As I said, it is proven in theory and practice and production hurdles have been overcome. It is a way out of the rare earth magnet issue and economics will determine utility in the end, there should be a lot more industry interest than me, since there is big money involved here. They also don't appear to want for investors either, but engineering interest could see new products and applications and it is being largely touted to them.


You stated that there are three production methods and one of them is cheap.

The links you posted do not support that. 

So either provide or concede.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You stated that there are three production methods and one of them is cheap.
> 
> The links you posted do not support that.
> 
> So either provide or concede.


Yer gonna make me work again!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer gonna make me work again!


Damn straight.

I did some independent reading, because the premise is interesting.

But a production method means someone is producing. I can find no products in the sci-tech lit. I can only find optimistic *projections* from parties seeking funds.

So you promised more, and it’s time I call your wager.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You stated that there are three production methods and one of them is cheap.
> 
> The links you posted do not support that.
> 
> So either provide or concede.


As to the magnetic flux strength, from 12 years ago








Iron-nitrogen compound forms strongest magnet known


(PhysOrg.com) -- A group of scientists from the University of Minnesota say that Fe16N2 crystals are more magnetic than the most magnetic material previously known, and its magnetism exceeds the predicted limit of magnetism for a material.




phys.org




.

This covers most of the rest, these are scientists, not people working out of a garage.









Next-Generation Rare-Earth-Free Magnets Are Coming


When a speaker development project is initiated, one of the first decisions is usually the magnet type — ferrite or neodymium — each one with its associated benefits, and problems. This article introduces the most promising alternative based on Iron Nitride (FeN), soon be available from Niron...




audioxpress.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As to the magnetic flux strength, from 12 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing in production. No samples to request for testing, even. 

“are coming” is familiar language from the days when cold fusion was still a maybe. That turned out to be a sales job.


----------



## printer (Sep 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i still can't get a handle on this...is putin doing this because they're pissing him off? because he fears they're planning the same for him? or is it even putin? could it someone like the RNA that took out putina?


I would guess he was smoking at the time. Everyone knows cigarettes will kill ya (especially in Russia).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> nothing in production. No samples to request for testing, even.
> 
> “are coming” is familiar language from the days when cold fusion was still a maybe. That turned out to be a sales job.


Well now the last article was aimed at engineers, and they usually test things for themselves when making new products. They were canvassing for them and product designers to try out their product and speakers are a good intro point, there was contact info for serous inquiries, and I imagine they would then access the relevant technical and engineering information. They are in the process of creating the first generation of products and are looking for potential users and they would be engineers; they are the only people you would sell such a product to. If they are scammers, they picked the wrong crowd to sell to!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well now the last article was aimed at engineers, and they usually test things for themselves when making new products. They were canvassing for them and product designers to try out their product and speakers are a good intro point, there was contact info for serous inquiries, and I imagine they would then access the relevant technical and engineering information. They are in the process of creating the first generation of products and are looking for potential users and they would be engineers; they are the only people you would sell such a product to. If they are scammers, they picked the wrong crowd to sell to!


“in the process of creating” = not there yet


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “in the process of creating” = not there yet


It is how you do it tough and if they are looking for engineers to promote it too, they must be close to putting things out the door. There are monetary, strategic, environmental and pragmatic reasons for this product to sell, and they claim to have cracked production issues economically. Shit even Uncle Sam should be throwing money at them for production, they did pony up some research at national labs to confirm theoretical work.


----------



## printer (Sep 21, 2022)

*‘I Don’t Want to Be Cannon Fodder’: Panic and Fear as Russia Begins Mobilization*
Thousands of conscription-age Russian men appeared to be attempting to flee the country Wednesday as others planned how to avoid being sent to the front after President Vladimir Putin declared a partial military mobilization for the war in Ukraine.

“I don't want to be cannon fodder,” one 30-year-old Muscovite who asked for anonymity to speak freely told The Moscow Times.
The most obvious way for men to avoid conscription is to leave the country and Wednesday’s direct flights from Russia to Armenia, Turkey and Azerbaijan — nearby countries that allow Russians to enter without a visa — quickly sold out.

Prices for one-way flights to popular destinations later rose at least eightfold, with tickets from the Russian capital to Yerevan on Thursday being sold for about 160,000 rubles ($2,621) and from Moscow to Dubai priced at 170,000 rubles ($2,784).

“My brother is scared. We are urgently trying to buy him a plane ticket somewhere,” said a Russian woman, whose brother recently completed his military service.

“We only hope that he can cross the Russian border without any problems,” the woman, who declined to provide her name, told The Moscow Times.

While Russian law provides for restrictions on movement in the case of a general mobilization, the Kremlin has not yet taken any steps to close Russia’s borders. 

The head of Russia’s State Duma Defense Committee Andrei Kartapolov said Wednesday that the borders are likely to remain open, while Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov declined to comment on the issue. 

“Of course, I have fears. I really want to avoid conscription and I would definitely leave the country if my finances allowed me and if I had friends abroad,” said Oleg, 29, who has also completed his military service. 

“I’m trying to figure out how to do it.”

While Putin said that Russia would only implement a “partial” mobilization, prioritizing the call-up of military reserves with experience in the Armed Forces, a lack of official detail has sparked confusion and fear about who might actually be affected. 

In particular, the official Kremlin decree on the subject published Wednesday was much more vague about who might be called up.

“The situation is currently unclear,” said Sergei Krivenko, director of the human rights group Citizen. Army. Law. that provides legal assistance to Russian soldiers. 

“Judging by the decree… any citizen from the military reserve can potentially be drafted,” he told The Moscow Times.

The uncertainty appeared to be fueling a sense of panic among some Russians, as well as creative solutions to try to avoid being drafted. 

“People will use any opportunity to avoid conscription — some might go back to university or find a part-time job in the defense sector,” the Muscovite said.

“I even thought about breaking my own arm to get a medical waiver.”
Others said that mobilization was likely to be unevenly applied in different regions, with those in the Russian capital less likely to be targeted than poorer parts of the country. 

“Hopefully they will spare Muscovites again. I am sure the authorities do not need pictures of police and military commissars chasing after hipsters on the subway,” said Vyacheslav Tikhonov, a Moscow-based journalist. 
“It is terrible that Muscovites will most likely avoid conscription at the expense of the regions, but I have nothing else for which to hope,” Tikhonov told The Moscow Times.

The mobilization announcement comes as Russia faces a shortage of soldiers in Ukraine after a series of military defeats around the northeastern city of Kharkiv.

In the first official estimate of Russia’s battlefield losses since March, Defense Minister Shoigu said Wednesday that 5,937 Russian soldiers had been killed in Ukraine over the course of seven months of fighting.

But the real total is likely far higher, with public data suggesting at least 6,219 soldiers have been killed and U.S. officials estimating last month that up to 80,000 Russian soldiers had been killed or wounded since February. 

“Why send us there? I think that all military campaigns should be carried out by professional soldiers and those who voluntarily sign military contracts,” the Muscovite said.

“What’s happening now is the biggest failure in the history of Russia.”








‘I Don’t Want to Be Cannon Fodder’: Panic and Fear as Russia Begins Mobilization - The Moscow Times







www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “in the process of creating” = not there yet


One more with some meat, a chronology of R&D, bulk production is apparently ready. They already have big investors locked in, their activities of late appear to be trying to promote their products in industry and among engineers.





__





Scientific Publications - Niron Magnetics


Scientific Publications The Niron team and university partners are leaders in the...




www.nironmagnetics.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572629896639422465


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One more with some meat, a chronology of R&D, bulk production is apparently ready. They already have big investors locked in, their activities of late appear to be trying to promote their products in industry and among engineers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I do not dispute the science, there is still no extant product. Nothing in beta. I am guided by the maxim about counting only the hatched chickens.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> While I do not dispute the science, there is still no extant product. Nothing in beta. I am guided by the maxim about counting only the hatched chickens.


All I can say is they are following the usual methods for introducing such a product to their particular market and claim they are ready to go. They've spent most of their time at engineering conferences and in engineering publications starting this summer. They are looking for partners in product development and refining their products to specific needs. The had a lot of cash dropped on them last year and more since by serious investor types to start bulk production, I assume.

It's two things I figure will make a big difference in EV introduction, Niron magnets for motors and lithium sulphur batteries for cars and light aviation. Solid state batteries and sodium-based chemistries are available now and aluminum graphene batteries are entering limited coin cell production. There are other interim improvements being developed and other battery chemistries using cheaper materials. There are even liquid metal batteries for stationary applications now.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All I can say is they are following the usual methods for introducing such a product to their particular market and claim they are ready to go. They've spent most of their time at engineering conferences and in engineering publications starting this summer. They are looking for partners in product development and refining their products to specific needs. The had a lot of cash dropped on them last year and more since by serious investor types to start bulk production, I assume.
> 
> It's two things I figure will make a big difference in EV introduction, Niron magnets for motors and lithium sulphur batteries for cars and light aviation. Solid state batteries and sodium-based chemistries are available now and aluminum graphene batteries are entering limited coin cell production. There are other interim improvements being developed and other battery chemistries using cheaper materials. There are even liquid metal batteries for stationary applications now.


I like your enthusiasm. When however you count chickens that are not hatched, that’s when I do what I do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I like your enthusiasm. When however you count chickens that are not hatched, that’s when I do what I do.


I just like to look ahead and anticipate trends and such, play prophet!  Like what I figure is gonna happen in southern Ukraine to the Russians soon, though I'm not alone in spotting the obvious.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I just like to look ahead and anticipate trends and such, play prophet!  Like what I figure is gonna happen in southern Ukraine to the Russians soon, though I'm not alone in spotting the obvious.


I’m a non-prophet disorganization.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

*Putin issues ominous nuclear threat after losses in Ukraine*
156,129 views Sep 21, 2022 Russian President Vladimir Putin made an ominous threat about nuclear weapons in his speech about the Ukraine war, saying “those who try to blackmail us with nuclear weapons should know that the prevailing winds can turn in their direction.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

*Putin’s regime ‘will not survive’ this war*
46,072 views Sep 21, 2022 "I do not think that the regime will survive. The Russians are going to suffer a lot. And at the end, he will not survive this." After Putin announces a mobilisation, Russia expert Samantha de Badern says Putin’s regime ‘will not survive’ on


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2022)

talk about a mass exodus in RA right now.....sheesh.....everyone jumping ship and going into hiding.....

and also talk bout the mass protests there.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572625388265938944


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

*Let's talk about what Russia's referendum means in Ukraine....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

*Putin is desperate, but not stupid | Lord McDonald*
28,255 views Sep 21, 2022 "The war has gone as bad as possible for Putin. He now finds himself having to explain himself to his hardliners, to his army, to his people – all of them are unhappy." Putin is ‘desperate, not stupid’, former head of the foreign office Lord McDonald tells #TimesRadio.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2022)

interesting read......









Exclusive: Russia may be kicked out of UN thanks to Ukrainian activists


Created to preserve peace, the United Nations has repeatedly seen its efforts to take important security decisions stymied by Russia’s Security Council veto.




english.nv.ua


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

Imagine if they tried to draft 18 -25-year-olds in Moscow and St. Petersburg! This is just for 300K reservists in other regions.

I wonder what it will be like there in another month if they have a huge loss in the south of Ukraine at Kherson? Vlad will be really freaking out then.






*Russia: Hundreds of protestors arrested following Putin's mobilisation address*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572631221980758016


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

They are confident the Russians won't use chemicals, when they are not the beards will disappear.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572667132327989251


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572654301557952512


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572698816188489730

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572698536566743042


----------



## xtsho (Sep 21, 2022)

pootin can't stop it. The people are revolting. His end is near.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 21, 2022)

I take it that Putin will have a Sham vote in those regions they control and it is expected the vote will be agreeing to join Russia and leave the Ukraine.

Meanwhile is this real? Did they really blow up the fake Government?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

Yep, Vlad opened up a can of worms in his backyard when he invaded Ukraine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572680152592822272


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 21, 2022)

So if I understand things Putin has called up reservists and threatened the "West" that he will Nuke the world if this goes bad for Putin?

Can you imagine Putin playing Craps in Las Vegas? "It better be seven or I will blow up Nevada."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572703119183867904


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

That ain't all they will do, and Europe might do more for using a nuke in their backyard, while the largest country in the world tries to steal territory from the poorest country in Europe. Vlad is as desperate as Donald and even more dangerous, fuck you is the universal response and more weapons for Ukraine is the only answer to that bullshit and the atrocities he is committing in occupied areas.

The youth of Russia is on the streets to try and keep from being vaporized several times over, not just to stop the draft.

I'd take this guy seriously, direct conventional strikes on Russian military targets inside Russia and why stop at the Black Sea fleet at that point?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572642660430786561


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2022)

From the "Freedom of Russia Legion"
 
They are working within UA, these are ex military people that got they're freedom and started a legion in UA to help fight Russia and within


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> From the "Freedom of Russia Legion"
> View attachment 5201211
> They are working within UA, these are ex military people that got they're freedom and started a legion in UA to help fight Russia and within


Note step #2 Burn the enlistment offices...


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 21, 2022)

Perhaps we need to Nuke Russia and get it over with.
Or at least put our missiles on ready status and scare the piss out of the world.

???


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Note step #2 Burn the enlistment offices...


yep but make sure that's where your records are, and check out number #3 as well, there is also chatter about going after the railways inside russia too......also sobotage inside the industrial complexes as well......this is gonna be interesting........

looks like we are gonna need some popcorn....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Perhaps we need to Nuke Russia and get it over with.
> Or at least put our missiles on ready status and scare the piss out of the world.
> 
> ???


imo a nuke war is not the best way to go......and it really shouldn't be on the table....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572714605864189952


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Perhaps we need to Nuke Russia and get it over with.
> Or at least put our missiles on ready status and scare the piss out of the world.
> 
> ???


Not to worry a SINGLE American nuke sub can reduce Russia's population by 90% and destroy every community of over 100K, that's just one sub, America has several and France and the UK have them too. We've had the world's oceans wired for sound for decades and we know where their few (not nearly as capable ones) are all the time and each one is shadowed by 2 killer subs, they don't know where ours are. Vlad knows this and so does everybody else who has a say. That's not all though, there are other land-based missile systems of various kinds in all three NATO allies and air launched systems too. Moscow and St Petersburg would light up like strobe lights from multiple system from multiple nations, while they were reduced to glass and vapor. The idea is to make it too horrible to contemplate and leave no escape for those responsible. America would probably just strike their nukes and not their cities, if they had the luxury, the subs would be used to finish them off if they started nuking our cities.

This is the terrifying reality of going to nuclear war with NATO or America and the Russians know all about it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572643146026323968


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not to worry a SINGLE American nuke sub can reduce Russia's population by 90% and destroy every community of over 100K, that's just one sub, America has several and France and the UK have them too. We've had the world's oceans wired for sound for decades and we know where their few (not nearly as capable ones) are all the time and each one is shadowed by 2 killer subs, they don't know where ours are. Vlad knows this and so does everybody else who has a say. That's not all though, there are other land-based missile systems of various kinds in all three NATO allies and air launched systems too. Moscow and St Petersburg would light up like strobe lights from multiple system from multiple nations, while they were reduced to glass and vapor. The idea is to make it too horrible to contemplate and leave no escape for those responsible. America would probably just strike their nukes and not their cities, if they had the luxury, the subs would be used to finish them off if they started nuking our cities.
> 
> This is the terrifying reality of going to nuclear war with NATO or America and the Russians know all about it.


what do you suppose a single russian nuke sub can accomplish? are we positive that we know where all of them are at all times? 
a trident can carry 8 100 kiloton warheads. i'm supposing they have something comparable. over a densely populated city that would kill more than 1.5 million people, more than 8 million would require some kind of treatment. if just one missile gets through. do you suppose we'll be that lucky?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what do you suppose a single russian nuke sub can accomplish? are we positive that we know where all of them are at all times?
> a trident can carry 8 100 kiloton warheads. i'm supposing they have something comparable. over a densely populated city that would kill more than 1.5 million people, more than 8 million would require some kind of treatment. if just one missile gets through. do you suppose we'll be that lucky?


I never said it was a good idea! I just laid out the stark reality and never even mentioned nuclear winter!


----------



## xtsho (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572643146026323968


Fuck trump. If he had been President Russia would have invaded Ukraine unopposed with trumps blessing. Both trump and pootin are pure garbage the world would be better off if neither had been born.


----------



## printer (Sep 21, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Fuck trump. If he had been President Russia would have invaded Ukraine unopposed with trumps blessing. Both trump and pootin are pure garbage the world would be better off if neither had been born.


But at least Germany will have its natural gas.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 21, 2022)

What is this guy doing over there? pootin said the Ukrainians were all nazi's yet they're fighting side by side with this Black American volunteer. I'm sure many are racist but during war things change. And I'm sure when this is over those that fought with him that had racist ideals will take a long hard look at their flawed beliefs and probably change for the better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Fuck trump. If he had been President Russia would have invaded Ukraine unopposed with trumps blessing. Both trump and pootin are pure garbage the world would be better off if neither had been born.


I look at it as the same fight for liberal democracy on two different fronts, America and Ukraine, Trump and Putin are fascist allies. The fates of both America and Ukraine are linked in a common struggle for liberal democracy. I figure that will be the Biden doctrine, America and its allies support liberal democracy, not strongmen, there would be a consensus among the liberal democratic allies about this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

xtsho said:


> What is this guy doing over there? pootin said the Ukrainians were all nazi's yet they're fighting side by side with this Black American volunteer. I'm sure many are racist but during war things change. And I'm sure when this is over those that fought with him that had racist ideals will take a long hard look at their flawed beliefs and probably change for the better.
> 
> View attachment 5201251


Ukraine is a multicultural liberal democracy, that's the policy and EU membership will control corruption and guarantee human rights for minorities. Being free, like in America, means freedom to be an asshole, a racist and corrupt, until caught. The war has caused a seismic shift in values and attitudes towards the west, thanks largely to Zelenskiy, he demonstrated that our system can win, just as the Ukrainian army demonstrated that NATO military culture and tactical doctrine is superior to the Russian methods.


----------



## printer (Sep 21, 2022)

*Psychologist Zhavnerov named a way to cope with stress against the background of mobilization*
In order to survive stressful news and not succumb to panic, you need to analyze all the possible outcomes of events for you related to what is happening. Pavel Zhavnerov, a psychologist and specialist in anxiety disorders, spoke about this in an interview with URA.RU.

“If a person is generally calm, but this news unsettles him, here we must clearly understand that one of the areas of experience is plans for the future. When a person is faced with a certain amount of uncertainty, he does not know what awaits him in the future. Only negative scenarios of this future occur in his head, and he sees no other options. A person is worried and begins to believe in them. In order to be more calm about the future, you need to determine the areas you are worried about and paint, like in a movie, all possible scenarios for the development of events, from the worst to the most ideal,” said Pavel Zhavnerov.

The psychologist explained with an example how exactly you need to calm yourself. “I have a client, when he found out about the mobilization, he immediately wrote that he was worried that he would be called up and sent to the front. We discussed with him and painted all possible options. First, he will receive a summons, he will undergo a medical examination, he will be sent to the war zone. The second - he will pass the commission, but will be credited to the headquarters 100 km from this zone. We write everything, even those scripts where they will not be accepted for health reasons. Or he will come to the military registration and enlistment office, and the recruitment is finished. In the end, the agenda will not come or a letter with a voluntary appeal will come, ”the specialist noted.

Zhavnerov stressed that the ability to see all the outcomes will calm a person. “He prescribes all these scenarios, begins to see them. His belief in different outcomes begins to evenly distribute, and his confidence in the negative scenario begins to decline. A person begins to be more calm about the future and looks at the situation more adequately, ”added the interlocutor of URA.RU.








Психолог Жавнеров назвал способ справиться со стрессом на фоне мобилизации


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*The IAEA started negotiations with the Russian Federation and Ukraine on the security zone around the ZNPP*
The International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) has begun negotiations with Ukraine and Russia on the parameters for creating a security zone around the Zaporozhye nuclear power plant. This was stated at a briefing by the director general of the agency Rafael Grossi.

“We started with real negotiations about the parameters of the zone. This process is only with Ukraine and Russia,” RIA Novosti quoted the head of the IAEA as saying. Grossi clarified that we are talking about specific parameters.

At the same time, according to him, both sides are convinced "that the creation of this zone is necessary." The director general of the agency intends to visit Kyiv soon, and then Russia.








МАГАТЭ начало переговоры с РФ и Украиной по зоне безопасности вокруг ЗАЭС


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Bondarev: how long will the preparation of those mobilized to participate in the special operation last*
The preparation of citizens who fall under partial mobilization to participate in a special operation in Ukraine after being drafted will last more than a month. This was stated by Viktor Bondarev, Chairman of the Federation Council Committee on Defense and Security.

“Of course, they won’t get there in a month. They will fall after a decision is made that yes, these people, these units are combat-ready, ”Bondarev said in an interview with the Vmeste-RF TV channel. “They [mobilized] must be called up, checked for health, equipped, sent for training, retraining, for coherence in the units. And only after the commission decides that yes, in fact, this unit, this military unit is able to fulfill the combat mission clearly and without losses, then they will be relocated to the front line, ”he specified.








Бондарев: сколько продлится подготовка мобилизованных для участия в спецоперации


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*The Russians were advised not to wring their hands due to mobilization*
If an arm is broken by accident, the delay from mobilization will be temporary, and if on purpose, the Russian will receive a criminal punishment. This statement was made by a human rights activist, director of the human rights organization "Conscript's School" Aleksey Tabalov.

“Deliberate self-injury will be regarded as an attempt to avoid mobilization. For this, the Criminal Code of the Russian Federation provides for punishment in the form of a fine, forced labor or imprisonment for up to two years, ”he said. His words are quoted by Lenta.Ru.

An accidental injury to a limb exempts from mobilization for a while. This will give a delay of up to six months.
On September 21, Russian President Vladimir Putin announced a partial mobilization in Russia, writes MK.RU. Only those citizens who are in the reserve and, above all, those who served in the armed forces, have certain specialties and relevant experience, will be subject to military service, Nation News adds . The Federation Council approved the punishment for refusing to participate in hostilities - it provides for imprisonment for up to 10 years.








Россиянам посоветовали не ломать руки из-за мобилизации


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Tyumen residents who went to uncoordinated rallies will be the first to receive summons*
Residents of Tyumen, who took part in an uncoordinated action against the partial mobilization introduced in Russia, risk being automatically enrolled in the ranks of participants in the special operation. Ilya Remeslo, a social activist and lawyer, writes in his telegram channel that such sanctions will be applied to protesters. The information was also confirmed by a URA.RU source in law enforcement agencies.

“Mobilization activities will be carried out in relation to participants in illegal rallies. Documents will be checked immediately on the spot, identify, detain and send to the police department. Then, with the participation of representatives of the military registration and enlistment office, the draft category will be determined. Those who do not fit in the first one will be registered for the next draft,” wrote Ilya Remeslo in his telegram channel.

The information was confirmed by a URA.RU source in law enforcement agencies. “Everyone who goes to the No Mobilization action will be sent to serve out of turn,” said an agency insider.








Источник: тюменцы, вышедшие на несогласованные митинги, получат повестки первыми


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

printer said:


> *Psychologist Zhavnerov named a way to cope with stress against the background of mobilization*
> In order to survive stressful news and not succumb to panic, you need to analyze all the possible outcomes of events for you related to what is happening. Pavel Zhavnerov, a psychologist and specialist in anxiety disorders, spoke about this in an interview with URA.RU.
> 
> “If a person is generally calm, but this news unsettles him, here we must clearly understand that one of the areas of experience is plans for the future. When a person is faced with a certain amount of uncertainty, he does not know what awaits him in the future. Only negative scenarios of this future occur in his head, and he sees no other options. A person is worried and begins to believe in them. In order to be more calm about the future, you need to determine the areas you are worried about and paint, like in a movie, all possible scenarios for the development of events, from the worst to the most ideal,” said Pavel Zhavnerov.
> ...


I wonder what the news will be in a month, especially if they have a huge disaster in Kherson. If that happens it will be a catastrophe for them that will make the Kharkiv operation pale in comparison for the damage it would do to their operational ability and morale.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | We continue to Fight | Ruzzia will have more losses*


----------



## xtsho (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I look at it as the same fight for liberal democracy on two different fronts, America and Ukraine, Trump and Putin are fascist allies. The fates of both America and Ukraine are linked in a common struggle for liberal democracy. I figure that will be the Biden doctrine, America and its allies support liberal democracy, not strongmen, there would be a consensus among the liberal democratic allies about this.


Some of these guys just want to fight. Mercenaries.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Some of these guys just want to fight. Mercenaries.


Live by the sword, die by the sword.


----------



## printer (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder what the news will be in a month, especially if they have a huge disaster in Kherson. If that happens it will be a catastrophe for them that will make the Kharkiv operation pale in comparison for the damage it would do to their operational ability and morale.


But they are fighting against the whole of Nato for the soul of Mother Russia.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 21, 2022)

LOL



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572630639655927815


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

About what I figured, except as Russia goes into decline over the next few years, there could be opportunities to be had in the eastern Russian republics north of China and Mongolia. Those places might want out from under sanctions and China is close by once isolated places, there are time zones of virgin forest and minerals there.

Xi might wanna forget about Tiawan for a while, there's easy pickings to be had next door in Asia, he should follow the path of least resistance, China needs resources and markets more than Taiwan and tangling with Uncle Sam and his plentiful friends. That's the thing about autocracies like Russia and China, the don't have many friends and nobody trusts them, though China does better at PR than Russia.









Putin’s losses in Asia are bigger than in Ukraine


A potentially more important setback to imperial Putinism is occurring in Central Asia.




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> About what I figured, except as Russia goes into decline over the next few years, there could be opportunities to be had in the eastern Russian republics north of China and Mongolia. Those places might want out from under sanctions and China is close by once isolated places, there are time zones of virgin forest and minerals there.
> 
> Xi might wanna forget about Tiawan for a while, there's easy pickings to be had next door in Asia, he should follow the path of least resistance, China needs resources and markets more than Taiwan and tangling with Uncle Sam and his plentiful friends. That's the thing about autocracies like Russia and China, the don't have many friends and nobody trusts them, though China does better at PR than Russia.
> 
> ...


But you know that Russia and China will support each other in a UN vote. If Russia dissolves then China is going to feel a little lonely.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 21, 2022)

Reports of a line of cars 35 km long at the Finnish border waiting to get out of Russia.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572630639655927815


i'm surprised they still have that many planes in the air


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

Jesus, there are getting to be as many Russian refugees as there are Ukrainian ones! They look like they are fleeing an attack by the Russian army!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572717751512473600


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

Money for Ukraine gas development is part of this deal...

If the UK will give money for Ukrainian gas development, what would Germany do? All that gas in Ukraine, just on the other side of Poland with existing pipelines as a bonus and Germany is in dire need of gas for energy and its large petrochemical and other industries as well. Ukraine kicking Russia's ass over some of the richest of those gas fields might have got the Germans thinking. The UK doesn't need the gas, but they are investing in Ukrainian gas development, as Ukraine gains more territory the investment opportunities become more stable and attractive. Poland could use gas as well, both Poland and Germany are reverting back to coal powered electric generation, gas would be much cleaner.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572764193211797505


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

printer said:


> But you know that Russia and China will support each other in a UN vote. If Russia dissolves then China is going to feel a little lonely.


There's talk of kicking Russia off the security council they and the USSR are just a pain in the ass anyway. The whole security council idea is dubious anyway and arbitrary about who sits on it. How about only democratic countries can vote at the UN. they don't necessarily have to be liberal democracies, but have to meet the UNs own established criteria, all the autocrats sit as observers. Realistically, only those nations that have and live by the rule of law can manage and police a rules based global system.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

Makes sense and rail bridges, fuel dumps and ammo depots within range of Ukraine's borders are fair game. Stop them in Russia and since their logistical support is so limited and weak make the trains stop 100km from Ukraine's border, so much for the Russian army and their air force can be dealt with easy enough as can their navy.

Putin wants to escalate and claim Ukrainian territory as Russian, then make him feel the pain by ejecting him from the country and cutting the rail links to Ukraine by destroying bridges and tunnels.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572786026594308096


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Money for Ukraine gas development is part of this deal...
> 
> If the UK will give money for Ukrainian gas development, what would Germany do? All that gas in Ukraine, just on the other side of Poland with existing pipelines as a bonus and Germany is in dire need of gas for energy and its large petrochemical and other industries as well. Ukraine kicking Russia's ass over some of the richest of those gas fields might have got the Germans thinking. The UK doesn't need the gas, but they are investing in Ukrainian gas development, as Ukraine gains more territory the investment opportunities become more stable and attractive. Poland could use gas as well, both Poland and Germany are reverting back to coal powered electric generation, gas would be much cleaner.
> 
> ...


it at least means the UK has confidence that the Ukrainians are going to win...
there does seem to be a fair amount to develop right up against their border with Poland. not sure how secure it would be, but it would be the furthest from the russians for the most part


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it at least means the UK has confidence that the Ukrainians are going to win...
> there does seem to be a fair amount to develop right up against their border with Poland. not sure how secure it would be, but it would be the furthest from the russians for the most part


Considering the Russians offensive power in another month or two they could drill in the Kharkiv area, but in the west as well. Offering drilling companies, a kind of insurance against military losses would incentivize them. If there is as much gas, there as reported, then drilling wells and capping them should be low risk, sand bagging them up, they would need a direct hit to destroy them. Gas treatment plants can be prefabbed in Germany and assembled in Ukraine and defended by German supplied AA missiles. By the time they would be ready to construct such a plant, the strategic situation could be much different in Ukraine and the Russians even gone. Once they are gone there's gas in Crimea and offshore in the shallows on the west side and in other places. Sure, it could take a couple of years to develop and get the gas flowing, if they made it a priority and the pipelines for much of it is already there. Germany is converting to tanker LNG at a rapid pace

Just the sheer amount of money to be made and the energy crises in Europe should do the trick for most of it.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 21, 2022)

Has anyone said anything about President Biden addressing Nuclear War at the U.N.?


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 21, 2022)

Is it true that there are protests in Russia against War?
Is it also true that there is an order to stop Men age 18 to 60 from leaving Russia on airplanes?

I'm simply skimming the news so I hope others have more info.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 22, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Has anyone said anything about President Biden addressing Nuclear War at the U.N.?


Stock market is still in the trash so a nuclear exchange wouldn't help. Conventional war means lots of steel. Steel can and does stimulate growth. Conventional war is where the money is. From coal to high tech gizmos.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 22, 2022)

More than 1,300 detained in anti-mobilisation protests across Russia -rights group


Security forces detained more than 1,300 people in Russia on Wednesday at protests denouncing mobilisation, a rights group said, hours after President Vladimir Putin ordered Russia's first military draft since World War Two.




www.reuters.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 22, 2022)

They look rather old.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572863899934019585


----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2022)

Russia drafts anti-war protesters into military amid nationwide demonstrations: monitoring group


More than 1,300 people were detained across Russia on Wednesday for participating in nationwide anti-war protests -- with some directly conscripted into the military, according to a monitoring group, after leader Vladimir Putin announced a "partial mobilization" of citizens for his faltering...




edition.cnn.com




Seems they are sending protestors to the front now as punishment.


----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572643146026323968


If this guy were president during this segment, we would have all gotten used to the permanent winter by now.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572725744647950336


----------



## dstroy (Sep 22, 2022)

I’d give ‘em each a rifle and a map of military targets and turn them right back around.


----------



## printer (Sep 22, 2022)

*Medvedev threatened to respond with nuclear weapons to NATO strike on Crimea*
In the event of a NATO strike on Crimea, Russia will immediately respond with a nuclear strike. This was announced by Deputy Chairman of the Security Council of the Russian Federation Dmitry Medvedev.

“Various retired idiots with generals' lanterns do not need to scare us with talk about a NATO strike on Crimea. The answer with a nuclear strike from Russia will be lightning fast,” Medvedev wrote in his telegram channel. He noted that Russian hypersonic missiles are guaranteed to hit targets in the United States and Europe and will do it much faster.

Earlier, retired US General Ben Hodges said that Washington would allegedly inflict a "crushing blow" on Russian troops, Channel Five reports . He believes that American leader Joe Biden will order the destruction of military bases in Crimea. Russian President Vladimir Putin announced a special operation on the territory of Ukraine on February 24.








Медведев пригрозил ответить ядерным оружием на удар НАТО по Крыму


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

printer said:


> *Medvedev threatened to respond with nuclear weapons to NATO strike on Crimea*
> In the event of a NATO strike on Crimea, Russia will immediately respond with a nuclear strike. This was announced by Deputy Chairman of the Security Council of the Russian Federation Dmitry Medvedev.
> 
> “Various retired idiots with generals' lanterns do not need to scare us with talk about a NATO strike on Crimea. The answer with a nuclear strike from Russia will be lightning fast,” Medvedev wrote in his telegram channel. He noted that Russian hypersonic missiles are guaranteed to hit targets in the United States and Europe and will do it much faster.
> ...


Ben Hodges knows what is about to happen to the Russians at Kherson for sure and is guessing at what his next move would be. He knows the Russians are soon gonna be a lot more desperate in Ukraine than they are now, and the Russian army could collapse there.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2022)

ANC said:


> Russia drafts anti-war protesters into military amid nationwide demonstrations: monitoring group
> 
> 
> More than 1,300 people were detained across Russia on Wednesday for participating in nationwide anti-war protests -- with some directly conscripted into the military, according to a monitoring group, after leader Vladimir Putin announced a "partial mobilization" of citizens for his faltering...
> ...


if they sent me to the front against my will and gave me a weapon with live ammo, i know who i'd be using it on...


----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if they sent me to the front against my will and gave me a weapon with live ammo, i know who i'd be using it on...


I've been right where you were in your position now... our country had 2-year conscription for school leavers...
I was literally in the first year not forced to go to the border as soldiers....
Military training started in 8th grade including marching and firearms practice etc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if they sent me to the front against my will and gave me a weapon with live ammo, i know who i'd be using it on...


If they think morale is bad in the army now, wait till that bunch gets there!  Never draft hardcore antiwar protesters into the army and war they are protesting against, you just arm them then!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

*Russia's threats 'don't add up' | Justin Bronk*
25,930 views Sep 22, 2022 Putin's military escalation is 'six months too late.' Nuclear weapons and further aggression will not deter Kyiv in its quest for liberation, Justin Bronk tells Anna Cunningham.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

*Hertling predicts 'disastrous' results after Putin's move*
144,320 views Sep 22, 2022 Retired Lt. Gen. Mark Hertling says Putin's move to call up 300,000 reservists as part of a partial mobilization will not end well for Russia's military.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> They look rather old.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572863899934019585


Is Geritol affected by the sanctions?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2022)

ANC said:


> If this guy were president during this segment, we would have all gotten used to the permanent winter by now.


That depends on hurricane season.


----------



## CCGNZ (Sep 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Hertling predicts 'disastrous' results after Putin's move*
> 144,320 views Sep 22, 2022 Retired Lt. Gen. Mark Hertling says Putin's move to call up 300,000 reservists as part of a partial mobilization will not end well for Russia's military.


Hey,LED,how have you been,been gone for months myself,absolute insanity at work,1st boss passed away at 47 right before season tragically from a minor operation,2nd boss a total clusterfuck,3rd boss now in place 31 yrs. old,I could be his father for christ sakes,bumps in the road include a total upside down process than we ran for 20 yrs. also fking up payroll,this whole season has been a blur. I'm sitting at laundry as I called in sick to shelter my crop from rain (big botrytis threat),took me 2 hrs. of work sheltering these bitches,now that I'm done with the pre subject rant,I see Putin's move as complete desperation,these guys won't be a factor for at least 6months,if at all. I just hope his blunder(invading Ukraine) can come to some resolution without a desperate Putin really getting crazy. Excluding him being ousted(Russia could lay all blame on Putin's war on him and begin reparations to take the long steps required to heal the ingrained hate Russia has cultivated for itself with this disaster), I'm at a loss for resolution in which Putin is still in power while Zelinsky and the Ukraine army want all territory pre 2014 back in Ukrainian hands,can't see that happening.Hope EU doesn't sell out this winter and force a deal that rewards Russia with any territory for their aggression but unfortunately something along these lines seems most likely. The whole thing remains very perilous as a desperate despot seeks to save face for a incalculable blunder.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2022)

the mass exodus has started for ol pooty.......


----------



## printer (Sep 22, 2022)

*Doctor Bagavieva listed the diseases that give a respite from mobilization.*
A person can receive a deferment from military service on the basis of his illnesses. The list of such diseases was announced by the candidate of medical sciences Svetlana Bagavieva.

“Delay is given in the presence of infectious diseases - intestinal infections or chronic ones, HIV, hepatitis. The reason for the delay will also be neoplasms - both benign and malignant, ”Bagavieva told Channel Five .
Also, the list of diseases with which they will not be hired includes:


blood diseases - hemophilia (blood clotting), leukemia;
ischemic disease and congenital heart disease;
stroke;
haemorrhoids;
psychiatric disorders such as schizophrenia:
neurological diseases - epilepsy;
disorders and pathologies of the central nervous system and respiratory organs.

The service is contraindicated in case of bronchial asthma, pneumonia, tuberculosis, exacerbation of chronic gastritis, disorders of the dentoalveolar and urinary system, kidney failure, spinal pathology, flat feet and scoliosis, hearing diseases (otitis media, eardrum pathology). The list also includes glaucoma, astigmatism, and blindness.

Since September 21, partial mobilization has been announced in Russia. According to Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu, 300,000 reservists will be called up.

Earlier, Senator of the Federation Council from Crimea Olga Kovitidi said that it is necessary to update the criteria for fitness for military service, excluding a number of diseases from them as grounds for deferment from conscription. Such diseases, in her opinion, can be flat feet and scoliosis of certain degrees, Nation News reports .




__





Loading…






ura-news.translate.goog





What? No bone spurs?
*Ten out of ten visitors to the Tyumen military enlistment office are volunteers*
On the second day of partial mobilization, volunteers flooded into the Tyumen regional military registration and enlistment office. They are actively preparing for the passage of medical commissions and count on the positive conclusions of doctors. The correspondent of URA.RU talked with a dozen who wish to join the ranks of the Russian army. For security reasons, the names of these people have been changed.








Десять из десяти посетителей военкомата Тюмени — добровольцы


Большинство из них раскрыло свою мотивацию




ura-news.translate.goog





No need to print the propaganda. The ten out of ten means that the bright people are staying far, far away.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2022)

printer said:


> *Doctor Bagavieva listed the diseases that give a respite from mobilization.*
> A person can receive a deferment from military service on the basis of his illnesses. The list of such diseases was announced by the candidate of medical sciences Svetlana Bagavieva.
> 
> “Delay is given in the presence of infectious diseases - intestinal infections or chronic ones, HIV, hepatitis. The reason for the delay will also be neoplasms - both benign and malignant, ”Bagavieva told Channel Five .
> ...


The standout in the list is hemorrhoids.

I predict that, for recruiters, this will be a pain in the ass.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2022)

looks like the burning of offices and government buildings is on the rise ......wonder why....hmmm


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)

pootin is in a real jam. He's getting his ass kicked in Ukraine and now he's got a fight at home. I think many Russians are saying enough is enough. They went along with all the corruption for years, the lack of Democracy, the silencing of the press, etc... They're drawing the line when it comes to dying for that piece of garbage. The protests are going to get worse. What do they have to lose at this point? As bad as their prisons are it's better to go there and live than go to Ukraine and die.

It's just a matter of time. Russia is in the early stages of total collapse and it's all pootins doing.


----------



## printer (Sep 22, 2022)

*‘We Just Started Crying’: Call-Up Gains Steam as Russians Receive Draft Papers *
Thousands of men across Russia were handed draft papers and NGOs helping conscripts were flooded with requests for help Thursday amid the military mobilization launched by President Vladimir Putin to provide extra manpower for the Ukraine war.

One Muscovite who was detained with her husband at an anti-mobilization demonstration told The Moscow Times that male protesters were given draft papers at the police station.

“There was a military recruiting officer who gave the detained men draft notifications,” she told The Moscow Times. 

“When the first person was asked to go to a separate room, we did not understand what was going on — but when he returned with a draft slip, we just started crying.”

While Putin said Russia would only implement a “partial” mobilization targeting reservists with military experience in his televised announcement of the measure Wednesday, evidence from across the country as conscription got underway suggested some men were being drafted despite having spent no time in the Armed Forces. 

Long lines of cars were reported at Russia’s borders with neighboring states, including Finland, Georgia and Mongolia, as men apparently tried to flee the country, while prices for flights to countries accepting Russian travelers skyrocketed. 

One father of five children with no military experience was contacted by the authorities in the Siberian city of Ulan-Ude on Thursday, his wife Yanina Nimaeva told The Moscow Times.

“The local authorities called my husband yesterday and asked him about his whereabouts. We were shocked and just switched off our phones,” she said. 


“On Thursday morning they visited our apartments where we are registered to check if he was there,” she added. “We are trying to get in touch with human rights activists.”

According to Russian law, draft papers must be handed to the recipient in person, who is then required to sign to confirm they have been received. 

An unidentified man mobilized in the city of Chita near the Chinese border told state news agency RIA Novosti on Thursday that he was handed his draft summons at home.

“They told me to turn up [to the enlistment center] at about 10:00 with warm clothes,” he said. 

Dozens of videos appeared online apparently showing groups of men gathering near military enlistment offices, or boarding coaches and planes, in cities across Russia. 

More than 10,000 reservists were conscripted in the first twenty-four hours of mobilization, rear admiral Vladimir Tsimlyansky told journalists late Thursday.

Additional recruitment offices reportedly opened their doors across Russia, from St. Petersburg to Russia’s Far East.

Amid growing fears that almost any man aged between 18 and 60 could be at risk of mobilization, human rights groups offering help to soldiers, or potential conscripts, were overwhelmed by inquiries. 

“The panic is huge,” said Sergei Krivenko, the head of the Citizen. Army. Law. group that provides legal assistance to Russian soldiers.

“Previously, we had around 50 requests a day, but over the past two days we have received 14,000,” he told The Moscow Times. 

Alexandra Garmazhapova, the co-founder of the Free Buryatia Foundation, an anti-war organization supporting conscientious objectors from the Siberian republic of Buryatia, said that up to 5,000 men had likely already been mobilized there.

“This is not a limited mobilization; the situation in Buryatia is very much a full mobilization,” she told The Moscow Times, recounting an incident in which one man was woken at 4 a.m. by military officials. 

“The number of requests [for help] didn’t just grow, it slammed us. Before there were…two or three messages every day… but now, in two days, each member of our team received thousands of messages,” she said.

Back in Moscow, protest monitoring group OVD-Info said that anti-war protesters were served with draft papers inside at least 15 police stations following Wednesday’s demonstrations against mobilization.

“There have been cases of psychological pressure,” said Eva Levenber, who works on legal issues for OVD-Info. “Oftentimes, the draft papers were issued by people in plain clothes without any identification marks,” she told The Moscow Times. 

Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov told reporters Thursday that the practice of issuing draft orders inside police stations was “not against the law.”
Russian journalist Artyom Krieger, who was detained while covering the protests in Moscow, said he received draft papers stating he must attend a recruitment office.

“There were around a dozen men at the police station who also received these documents,” he told The Moscow Times from inside of a police van ahead of a court hearing Thursday. 
“I’m a student and I have a military exemption. I just hope everything will be fine.”
https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2022/09/22/we-just-started-crying-call-up-gains-steam-as-russians-receive-draft-papers-a78862


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Sep 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The standout in the list is hemorrhoids.
> 
> I predict that, for recruiters, this will be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That depends on hurricane season.


i thought that was your reply to the geritol question....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Hey,LED,how have you been,been gone for months myself,absolute insanity at work,1st boss passed away at 47 right before season tragically from a minor operation,2nd boss a total clusterfuck,3rd boss now in place 31 yrs. old,I could be his father for christ sakes,bumps in the road include a total upside down process than we ran for 20 yrs. also fking up payroll,this whole season has been a blur. I'm sitting at laundry as I called in sick to shelter my crop from rain (big botrytis threat),took me 2 hrs. of work sheltering these bitches,now that I'm done with the pre subject rant,I see Putin's move as complete desperation,these guys won't be a factor for at least 6months,if at all. I just hope his blunder(invading Ukraine) can come to some resolution without a desperate Putin really getting crazy. Excluding him being ousted(Russia could lay all blame on Putin's war on him and begin reparations to take the long steps required to heal the ingrained hate Russia has cultivated for itself with this disaster), I'm at a loss for resolution in which Putin is still in power while Zelinsky and the Ukraine army want all territory pre 2014 back in Ukrainian hands,can't see that happening.Hope EU doesn't sell out this winter and force a deal that rewards Russia with any territory for their aggression but unfortunately something along these lines seems most likely. The whole thing remains very perilous as a desperate despot seeks to save face for a incalculable blunder.


yeah, it would appear he's either planning to renew hostilities as soon as he can get these new jokers "trained"...or he's not going to bother with training at all, just gear them up with old worn out shit, give them some spoiled field rations, and turn them loose at the border...probably with a machine gun or two trained on them to make sure they go the right way


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)

pootin can draft and force all the men he wants to go fight. But it's like leading lambs to slaughter. There is no way in hell they're prepared to go up against well trained and battle hardened Ukrainian soldiers that are pissed off and hate Russians. It's like sending a 10 lb Chihuahua into a dogfight with a 50 lb Pitbull. They'll get ripped to shreds. I wonder what the casualty rate is going to be. 50-75% killed with the rest fleeing in terror as soon as the bullets and artillery shells start flying? Russia doesn't even have equipment. 

Someone in Russia needs to stop this madness now. It's hard to believe that the Kremlin is so ignorant that they would continue with this failed endeavour. Maybe they're trying to reduce the population. It just doesn't make any sense. 

Failed nations are failures for a reason though. Their blind loyalty to one man is what caused this. And just a week ago many of those being drafted were 100% behind this so called special action. Now that they're the ones being called up to fight they're pissing their panties. Screw them. Let them be target practice for the Ukrainians. I don't have much sympathy. 


The welcoming party is waiting for them. They are planning a celebration complete with fireworks.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i thought that was your reply to the geritol question....


It was about nukes. That Man would not have nuked his role model, but he seriously wanted to thermonuke a cyclone. Talk about hot rain. 

A consistent feature of That Man’s foreign policy was appeasement of foreign opponents, the more autocratic the “better”. Vladolf would already be in charge of Ukraine, had That Man stolen the office. At that point, nuclear blackmail would have been more directly applied to Nato, and (I imagine) to the errant sheep who left the Soviet Union, from the Baltics to the trans-Caucasus.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It was about nukes. That Man would not have nuked his role model, but he seriously wanted to thermonuke a cyclone. Talk about hot rain.
> 
> A consistent feature of That Man’s foreign policy was appeasement of foreign opponents, the more autocratic the “better”. Vladolf would already be in charge of Ukraine, had That Man stolen the office. At that point, nuclear blackmail would have been more directly applied to Nato, and (I imagine) to the errant sheep who left the Soviet Union, from the Baltics to the trans-Caucasus.


i'm sure NATO would have helped them, but without the aid we provided, and the pressure we provided, Ukraine would have been royally fucked, the russians would have steam rollered them with out of date shit and untrained men...as has been pointed out, enough of each can simply overpower an unprepared opponent.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2022)

Lavrov speech at the UN today..........


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Lavrov speech at the UN today..........
> 
> View attachment 5201616


Why the hell is Russia even in the UN anymore? They should be expelled. Lavrov should be detained by immigration and deported back to Russia. Screw the diplomatic nonsense. Kick him out of the country along with any other Russian diplomats. Why is that garbage allowed on US soil?

The fact that Russia has veto power is ridiculous.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)

Ukraine is flush with modern weapons from the US and other NATO members. Russia doesn't even have ammunition for some of their outdated junk.










Weapons to Ukraine: Which countries have sent what?


Despite promises of arms transfers, Kyiv says it is still outgunned and is pleading for more heavy weapons.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Why the hell is Russia even in the UN anymore? They should be expelled. Lavrov should be detained by immigration and deported back to Russia. Screw the diplomatic nonsense. Kick him out of the country along with any other Russian diplomats. Why is that garbage allowed on US soil?
> 
> The fact that Russia has veto power is ridiculous.


when you consider that North Korea, Haiti, Yemen and South Sudan are UN members, expulsion would be excessive. They should be taken off the Security Council, unless I’m missing something major.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Why the hell is Russia even in the UN anymore? They should be expelled. Lavrov should be detained by immigration and deported back to Russia. Screw the diplomatic nonsense. Kick him out of the country along with any other Russian diplomats. Why is that garbage allowed on US soil?
> 
> The fact that Russia has veto power is ridiculous.


they should be, and it seems there are activist actually looking into what you just said, bout kicking the Russian Federation out of the UN and the Security council and getting rid of they're veto power....it seems that when the USSR fell, they forgot to re-register with the new name, there is an article here i put up about it


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> when you consider that North Korea, Haiti, Yemen and South Sudan are UN members, expulsion would be excessive. They should be taken off the Security Council, unless I’m missing something major.


i would go with security council and they're veto power.......


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> when you consider that North Korea, Haiti, Yemen and South Sudan are UN members, expulsion would be excessive. They should be taken off the Security Council, unless I’m missing something major.


They should all be put in detention until they shape up. They don't need to be expelled but they shouldn't have a vote on anything. I know things don't work that way. It's much more complicated than just expelling them but the UN needs a mechanism to be able to rapidly strip a country of veto power like Russia has. It makes no sense to even hold a vote against Russia if they can just veto the damn thing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2022)

guess who was on Colbert last night


----------



## dstroy (Sep 22, 2022)

Uh oh



Poland distributes iodine pills as fears grow over Ukraine nuclear plant


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> guess who was on Colbert last night


When the British surrendered at Yorktown the British played "The world turned upside down" and the world has turned upside down, with liberal patriots as hawks and republicans as Putin apologists and allies...


----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Russia doesn't even have equipment.


Oh they have fucktonnes of AK47 etc... they had a period of massive industrial scale manufacturing... they just don;t have the kind of weapons I would try to threaten a modern army with...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

ANC said:


> Oh they have fucktonnes of AK47 etc... they had a period of massive industrial scale manufacturing... they just don;t have the kind of weapons I would try to threaten a modern army with...


I think most of those AKs ended up in Africa and other places, even Russian army ones were sold on the black market for decades. There are plenty of DPR troops with bolt action ww 2 weapons. No military equipment in the old USSR was made obsolete, it was stored or given to reserves. Much of Russia's modern military equipment was sold off by corrupt officers for decades and the Russian army was the biggest gas station in the country for stolen fuel, same for the air force. They sold weapons systems abroad and they stole the spare parts and sold them. The air force was most vulnerable to this shit, which is why they aren't around on the battlefield much. Same for the navy really, the higher tech involved, the more that can be stolen and sold.


----------



## printer (Sep 22, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Why the hell is Russia even in the UN anymore? They should be expelled. Lavrov should be detained by immigration and deported back to Russia. Screw the diplomatic nonsense. Kick him out of the country along with any other Russian diplomats. Why is that garbage allowed on US soil?
> 
> The fact that Russia has veto power is ridiculous.


Blame WWII.



cannabineer said:


> when you consider that North Korea, Haiti, Yemen and South Sudan are UN members, expulsion would be excessive. They should be taken off the Security Council, unless I’m missing something major.


Because they have more nukes than everyone else.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think most of those AKs ended up in Africa and other places, even Russian army ones were sold on the black market for decades. There are plenty of DPR troops with bolt action ww 2 weapons. No military equipment in the old USSR was made obsolete, it was stored or given to reserves. Much of Russia's modern military equipment was sold off by corrupt officers for decades and the Russian army was the biggest gas station in the country for stolen fuel, same for the air force. They sold weapons systems abroad and they stole the spare parts and sold them. The air force was most vulnerable to this shit, which is why they aren't around on the battlefield much. Same for the navy really, the higher tech involved, the more that can be stolen and sold.


The Mosin-Nagant is an Imperial Russian design predating the Great War. 
Its rear sight is marked off in _arshin_, the pre-metric Russian yard.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2022)

printer said:


> Blame WWII.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have more nukes than everyone else.


Precisely for that reason. Don’t dignify a crook with a gun.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Precisely for that reason. Don’t dignify a crook with a gun.


Now as someone that has actually been at the pointy end of a Gun where they are not so politely requesting my valuables I can say that dignifying them is the least you can do.
Just saying...

We must always think about what we say.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2022)

Bad things coming.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 22, 2022)

And now for your entertainment 
"The Future is uncertain and the end is always near!"


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2022)

Busted!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572954159992774657


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Bad things coming.


For Russia in Ukraine, how Vlad reacts to it and the consequences inside Russia are the questions. It's gonna get worse for everybody before it gets better, and this winter might be a cold one for Europe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

This is not the old USSR of Stalin, information travels far and wide these days and even makes it to remote places, notice the cellphones and the presence on the internet. They too have "alternative facts" only they happen to be the truth!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572924327405707264


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

Send in his large internal security forces, they got a little taste at the beginning near Kyiv, those that made it out alive.

It might stimulate change at the top, but revolutions and civil wars are not in the cards for Russia yet.

If there is trouble in Russia, it will be over the next federal election as Putin's party tries to cling to power by election cheating and fraud, it might not work this time, his people lack morale too and confidence in him, or his party. New Duma, new government with a new attitude.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573026738275221504


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 22, 2022)

it seems to me Put-In is sending anyone like cannon fodder.

Any one agree?


----------



## printer (Sep 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Send in his large internal security forces, they got a little taste at the beginning near Kyiv, those that made it out alive.
> 
> It might stimulate change at the top, but revolutions and civil wars are not in the cards for Russia yet.
> 
> ...


That was the hidden line in the decree, that they want one million men while they have been saying 300,000. Wonder if that lie is big enough for many to question their leader?


----------



## printer (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

The people and the army are one and that is hard to defeat when they are given the arms and training to defend their country. They got their breathing room and got up off the floor and back in the fight with increased western support, now they are on the cusp of victory and reclaiming territory lost in 2014. They have Putin figuratively fighting for his life in Ukraine too, if he loses, he's as dead as his troops in Ukraine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573057075189538818


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)

'I don't want to die': Russians flee abroad after Putin's call-up


YEREVAN: Dmitri flew to Armenia with just one small bag, leaving behind his wife and children, adding to the thousands fleeing Russia to avoid serving in the war against...




www.omanobserver.om


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

I wonder if he's in Ukraine. If he is, he just made it to the top of the assassination list and there's a suicide drone with his name on it and his face in the facial recognition targeting software in it! I have no doubt his personal movements are tracked, and he'd better not bring a cellphone into Ukraine. His unit will be tracked and marked out for extra special treatment too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572915197819379714


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

They would and know how, Israel has one of the most advanced HighTech arms industries around.

Russia is letting all its savagery hang out in public and the Ukrainians and their allies are helping them. Russian atrocities are helping Ukraine to obtain arms and cut off aid from Russia, PR counts in this global world and the Russians suck at it. Attacking every liberal democracy on the planet with the internet didn't help them either and the chickens are coming home to roost.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573015677656567809


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

Go fuck yourself Vlad, you stuck yer cock out and we are gonna cut it off.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573045000144928768


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573071622659100672


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573049342650613760


----------



## printer (Sep 22, 2022)

Over a million views already.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

Information gets around these days, particularly among the young and these kids are the future leaders of the local republic. Soon someone might just start killing those doing the rounding up and tossing Molotov cocktails with dissolved Styrofoam and gasoline, napalm.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573044556215590920


----------



## printer (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

printer said:


> Over a million views already.


In Russia there are probably more views than that as the video is put into a zip file and passed around, people multiple people or a group of young people can watch on a phone too. A newspaper might print a million copies, but 5 million might end up reading the content, or used to.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2022)

*'How to Break Arm' Becomes Top Google Trend as Russians Face Conscription*








"How to break arm" becomes top Google trend as Russians face conscription


Google searches for 'how to break arm' explode in Russia after Putin announces a partial mobilization to fight his war in Ukraine.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2022)

*Russian Military Registration and Enlistment Offices on Fire
*








Russian Military Registration and Enlistment Offices on Fire - Kyiv Post - Ukraine's Global Voice


Since Russia's start of a full-scale war with Ukraine, more than 20 attempts to set military registration… - Sep. 22, 2022. By Kyiv Post




www.kyivpost.com


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)

Similarities


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573106159506145282


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 22, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Similarities


I was doing the beavis and butthead air guitar during that song


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)

*We shall not flag nor fail. We shall go on to the end. We shall fight in France and on the seas and oceans; we shall fight with growing confidence and growing strength in the air. We shall defend our island whatever the cost may be; we shall fight on beaches, landing grounds, in fields, in streets and on the hills. We shall never surrender*


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 22, 2022)

And were we not protecting religions? He would never had the gall. Big words from a small country.


----------



## printer (Sep 22, 2022)

So it is win the war or Putin will have to learn to fly out the window.


----------



## printer (Sep 22, 2022)

*"Kommersant": airport employees began to massively receive subpoenas to the military registration and enlistment offices*
After the announcement of partial mobilization in Russia, employees of airlines and airports began to receive summons to the military registration and enlistment offices en masse. Employers actively began to book employees from the draft. Kommersant writes about this, citing its sources.

According to the newspaper, employees of at least five Russian airlines, including the Aeroflot group, and more than ten airports received summons to the military enlistment office after the announcement of partial mobilization in Russia on September 21. Their employers are actively working on listing for reservations, with the procedure reportedly unclear. So, the lawyers of the companies do not have an understanding of where it is more expedient to transfer the lists - to the Ministry of Defense, the Ministry of Transport or local authorities, reports " Kommersant" .

According to the newspaper, most of the interlocutors note that the exemption from conscription is critical not only for pilots and air traffic controllers, but also for technical, commercial and IT specialists. According to them, flights without these workers will stop. So, according to sources in three companies, 50-80% of employees can potentially be mobilized.

In particular, a source close to the Aeroflot group estimates the number of “potential recruits” in all three carriers, including Rossiya and Pobeda, to more than half the state, the newspaper reports. According to the interlocutors, the possible mobilization of technical specialists (IT-specialists and employees of commercial departments) is more of a concern, since "this will paralyze the work."








«Коммерсант»: сотрудники аэропортов начали массово получать повестки в военкоматы


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Hungary announced the start of construction of a nuclear power plant with Rosatom*
Budapest received permission to build the Paks nuclear power plant in cooperation with the Russian state corporation Rosatom . Hungarian Foreign Minister Petr Szijjarto told Lentu.ru about this on the sidelines of the 77th UN General Assembly .

“We have received final approval for the construction of our new nuclear power plant, which we will build in accordance with our contract with Rosatom. I am going to meet Director General Mr. Likhachev on Monday in Vienna on the sidelines of the IAEA Congress , and we will draw up a schedule for the coming months and years,” Szijjártó said.

According to him, the project is planned to be completed by 2030.

In August, Hungary refused to recognize Rosatom as a threat to the country's security. According to Szijjarto, the Russian state corporation is a reliable and proven partner of Hungary. “We have been using Russian technologies in the nuclear field for 40 years. And over these 40 years, we have received a lot of positive experience,” the politician stressed.

In December 2014, Russia and Hungary signed a contract worth 12 billion euros for the construction of two units of the Paks nuclear power plant. To implement the project, Moscow had to provide Budapest with a loan of up to 10 billion euros. The funds were planned to be spent on paying for the supply of equipment, design, construction and commissioning of power units.








Венгрия анонсировала начало строительства атомной станции с «Росатомом»


Будапешт получил разрешение на строительство атомной станции «Пакш» в сотрудничестве с российской госкорпорацией «Росатомом». Об этом «Ленту.ру» рассказал министр иностранных дел Венгрии Петр Сийярто. По его словам, завершить проект планируется к 2030 году на полях 77-й Генеральной ассамблеи ООН.




lenta-ru.translate.goog





*Hungary refuses to support new sanctions against Russia*
Hungarian Foreign Minister Peter Szijjarto refused to support new sanctions against Russia , a Lenta.ru correspondent reports from the sidelines of the 77th UN General Assembly .

According to him, the country sees no "reasonable reasons" for another round of sanctions, especially when it comes to energy. “Energy is a really clear red line for us. We are not ready to force the Hungarian people to pay for a war for which they are absolutely not responsible,” the minister said.

Szijjártó added that Hungary will not make decisions that are contrary to the national interests of the state. He also noted that the European economy is approaching a recession. "And since we don't want the Hungarian people to pay the price of war, we also don't want the European people to pay the price of war," he said.

Earlier, the head of the Hungarian Foreign Ministry said that if the European Union continues to impose sanctions against Russia, this will lead to an increase in the energy crisis in the union. “The EU must stop mentioning the introduction of the eighth package of sanctions, stop introducing measures that will only deepen the energy supply crisis,” he urged.








Венгрия отказалась поддерживать новые санкции против России


Глава МИД Венгрии Петер Сийярто отказался поддерживать новые санкции против России. По его словам, страна не видит «разумных причин» для введения очередного пакета санкций. «Мы не готовы заставлять венгерский народ расплачиваться за войну, за которую он абсолютно не несет ответственности», —...




lenta-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And were we not protecting religions? He would never had the gall. Big words from a small country.


The British never had a problem recruiting in India during WW2, many of the troops in the middle east and in southeast Asia, knocking on Japan's rear Door were Indian volunteers, while Uncle Sam was kicking down their front door. Chruchill was the leader of the British Empire and its dominions, Canada gifted the UK a billion dollars' worth of food and war material before America entered the war or had Lend lease. That would be a lot of cash in today's dollars, and it was a gift, not a loan. At the end of WW2 Canada had the third largest navy in the world.

In short Britian had no shortage of Indian volunteers for a brutal war, while Russia is having a lot of trouble drafting people. Even in colonial India, they had the rule of law and Indian judges and lawyers by then, as liberal democracy was spreading there too. Gandhi's nonviolence only worked because Brition was a liberal democracy and Gandhi was a British trained lawyer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

*Let's talk about Russia, mobilization, reservists, and plane tickets....*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2022)

printer said:


> Over a million views already.


It's odd that we know more about how putin is waging this war than his own people do. 
It's incredible how easy it is to keep people in the dark when you control the media.
Now he's run out of ethnic minorities to kill, and has to draft "real" russians, and the real russians are crashing headlong into reality.
what will they do in response?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> It's odd that we know more about how putin is waging this war than his own people do.
> It's incredible how easy it is to keep people in the dark when you control the media.
> Now he's run out of ethnic minorities to kill, and has to draft "real" russians, and the real russians are crashing headlong into reality.
> what will they do in response?


Anybody in danger of being drafted is trying to find out everything they can about the true situation in Ukraine, many know already, especially those under 40, there are plenty of VPNs in Russia and the TOR darkweb browser was created for them to download. A cellphone or laptop with a video can be a wireless hotspot and broadcast or stream it to another dozen phones closeby. 

Information is not hard for younger people to get or figure out a way to get in today's world. Just as the internet had an effect in free countries, it might have a more profound one in places like Russia, this is its first test you could say and the draft could be the fuse that lights the powder keg, or those around Vlad think it might. As Stalin said, get rid of the man and you get rid of the problem, that dictum might be applied to Vlad by his ex-KGB buddies. I think a massive dose of LSD in his borscht would be the best solution, drag Vlad out of the Kremlin in public blubbering wild eyed in a strait jacket and off to a mental hospital somewhere east of the Urals. The stress was too much for poor Vlad and he lost mind!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> It's odd that we know more about how putin is waging this war than his own people do.
> It's incredible how easy it is to keep people in the dark when you control the media.
> Now he's run out of ethnic minorities to kill, and has to draft "real" russians, and the real russians are crashing headlong into reality.
> what will they do in response?


I suspect it is a bad time to be a junior officer in the Russian army.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I suspect it is a bad time to be a junior officer in the Russian army.


Imagine the ones that haven't sobered up....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Imagine the ones that haven't sobered up....


they get special command.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> they get special command.
> 
> View attachment 5201912


Desperate person...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2022)

Next stop — the Shell Station.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573166144537694209


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> It's incredible how easy it is to keep people in the dark when you control the media.


Hmm.. sounds familiar eh? Especially when the top media share holders are owned by 2 investors.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Hmm.. sounds familiar eh? Especially when the top media share holders are owned by 2 investors.


Even the international media? The CBC, BBC, ABC, PBS... Reuters, AP?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573177169039310848


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573138860770459648


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Even the international media? The CBC, BBC, ABC, PBS... Reuters, AP?


I was mainly speaking of our own news media in the US... sarcasm. But they are all majority owned by 2 top investors, so they control the narrative.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

With 15 years for surrender now, the Russians may not risk battle and leave Lyman. So rather than be surrounded, run!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573176867242344448


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I was mainly speaking of our own news media in the US... sarcasm. But they are all majority owned by 2 top investors, so they control the narrative.


Murdoch and who else?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Murdoch and who else?


See a pattern?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 22, 2022)

Matter of fact.. they are top share holders on everything we consume from your couch to your tv, laptop, food supply, commodities.. look up any US owned company from Pepsi, to Coke, Pizza Hut to Dominoes, Kraft foods, Nestle, Capital One, Halliburton, GM, Ford... they all have the same top share holders. BlackRock, and Vanguard....as well as the news media. Go ahead... pick a company and look under "Top Investors"...you're gonna find the these 2 companies own almost everything.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Matter of fact.. they are top share holders on everything we consume from your couch to your tv, laptop, food supply, commodities.. look up any US owned company from Pepsi, to Coke, Pizza Hut to Dominoes, Kraft foods, Nestle, Capital One, Halliburton, they all have the same top share holders. BlackRock, and Vanguard....as well as the news media.











24/7 Livestream - Free Speech TV







freespeech.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Matter of fact.. they are top share holders on everything we consume from your couch to your tv, laptop, food supply, commodities.. look up any US owned company from Pepsi, to Coke, Pizza Hut to Dominoes, Kraft foods, Nestle, Capital One, Halliburton, they all have the same top share holders. BlackRock, and Vanguard....as well as the news media.


Oh, I know all about wealth distribution in America, look up some charts. Trump and the republicans giving them a trillion and a half never helped and the republican solution to everything is tax cuts. The economic system needs fundamental change, but most people are pretty happy and have nice homes and comfortable lives, such people don't revolt.

Here's the problem though, in 20 years' work will increasingly be seen as a privilege, as automation and AI take over most jobs, if current trends prevail, technology accelerates as it goes too. So. people will either be living lives of recreation, or they will be useless mouths to feed. You live better than the late Queens father, the King of Brition did before the war, you have better health care, food, and your house is probably more comfortable and even your car is better, technology made it possible. So, we will all end up commies someday, if we don't destroy ourselves first, just hope some asshole doesn't hack the robot that wipes yer ass in the old folk's home.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Oh, I know all about wealth distribution in America, look up some charts. Trump and the republicans giving them a trillion and a half never helped and the republican solution to everything is tax cuts. The economic system needs fundamental change, but most people are pretty happy and have nice homes and comfortable lives, such people don't revolt.
> 
> Here's the problem though, in 20 years' work will increasingly be seen as a privilege, as automation and AI take over most jobs, if current trends prevail, technology accelerates as it goes too. So. people will either be living lives of recreation, or they will be useless mouths to feed. You live better than the late Queens father, the King of Brition did before the war, you have better health care, food, and your house is probably more comfortable and even your car is better, technology made it possible. So, we will all end up commies someday, if we don't destroy ourselves first, just hope some asshole doesn't hack the robot that wipes yer ass in the old folk's home.


It's crazy to me that VG and BR own the majority of almost every company....even competitive companies. AI is def making it's mark in the industry and eliminating viable jobs.. I suppose this is to cut costs.. eventually. But, it is scary how fast the pace had gone in the the past decade. If there are no jobs because AI is doing it, how is this going to affect the employment rate?.. I'm talking about 10 years from now, but still.. It's like a big chess game. And the end result is still a little sketchy.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 23, 2022)

Even the small portion of food supply can get grounded by a "system glitch"... then we won't have a supply of chicken. This can bleed out to other essential sources like corn, wheat, bread, sugar, flour, etc.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 23, 2022)

Still.. they have control on our food supply.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It's crazy to me that VG and BR own the majority of almost every company....even competitive companies. AI is def making it's mark in the industry and eliminating viable jobs.. I suppose this is to cut costs.. eventually. But, it is scary how fast the pace had gone in the the past decade. If there are no jobs because AI is doing it, how is this going to affect the employment rate?.. I'm talking about 10 years from now, but still.. It's like a big chess game. And the end result is still a little sketchy.


Getting from here to there won't be easy or pretty. Here's an example, electric trucks, no shifting make automation easier and trolly pantographs make charging on the move possible so only 20 or 30% of main routes need overhead wires with improved battery tech. A driver could take over at the city limits, but that would stop soon too. You may need a degree to get your hands dirty one day, maintenance guys will be the last to go and taking care of people is always a good bet. Millions of pencil pushers in offices have been eliminated over the decades and containerization has made massive changes in global trade.

Here is what Europe is doing for electric trucks. 





]


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 23, 2022)

I've got 2 sides to this little scenario as far as yesterdays 4th rate hike.... I can understand that we need to control the inflation. Spending money is a good thing, and a bad thing. It's just like the Stock Market. Sometimes things are "overvalued", and then we start to dip into a recession. The housing market has been out of control... just like the Auto industry. If you don't pump the breaks, people are going to be under water as far as housing and auto ownership are concerned. So, this may be e a good thing. Not the first time we've seen this. Years ago, housing interest rates were at 13-18%..... this bring the values down, but at the same time puts people in a bad situation like in 2008, when you're under water and have no way out. I can understand the dynamics, but we need faster control on these situations.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Getting from here to there won't be easy or pretty. Here's an example, electric trucks, no shifting make automation easier and trolly pantographs make charging on the move possible so only 20 or 30% of main routes need overhead wires with improved battery tech. A driver could take over at the city limits, but that would stop soon too. You may need a degree to get your hands dirty one day, maintenance guys will be the last to go and taking care of people is always a good bet. Millions of pencil pushers in offices have been eliminated over the decades and containerization has made massive changes in global trade.
> 
> Here is what Europe is doing for electric trucks.
> 
> ...


This is a great concept. Relying purely on electric is not feasible. it takes too much fossil fuels to build these fully electric truckers. Besides, we do not have the resources to make every trucker/shipper that are fully caapable of moving product from coast to coast, and when those batteries fail or expire, where are we gong to dump these expired batteries with lithium ion, and other ground contamination without polluting our own ground water supply?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 23, 2022)

Sorry..... got a little off subject from the OP... but still.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

They are scrambling like rats from a burning barn.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573068251671797761


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

printer said:


> *"Kommersant": airport employees began to massively receive subpoenas to the military registration and enlistment offices*
> After the announcement of partial mobilization in Russia, employees of airlines and airports began to receive summons to the military registration and enlistment offices en masse. Employers actively began to book employees from the draft. Kommersant writes about this, citing its sources.
> 
> According to the newspaper, employees of at least five Russian airlines, including the Aeroflot group, and more than ten airports received summons to the military enlistment office after the announcement of partial mobilization in Russia on September 21. Their employers are actively working on listing for reservations, with the procedure reportedly unclear. So, the lawyers of the companies do not have an understanding of where it is more expedient to transfer the lists - to the Ministry of Defense, the Ministry of Transport or local authorities, reports " Kommersant" .
> ...


then put the same motherfucking sanctions on hungary...fucking russist sympathizers.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Hmm.. sounds familiar eh? Especially when the top media share holders are owned by 2 investors.


no.
https://www.titlemax.com/discovery-center/lifestyle/who-owns-your-news-the-top-100-digital-news-outlets-and-their-ownership/
quit listening to fucker carlson and alex jones...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Even the international media? The CBC, BBC, ABC, PBS... Reuters, AP?


no...ron is full of shit about this, and it's so easy to find the truth...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> See a pattern?View attachment 5201960View attachment 5201961View attachment 5201962View attachment 5201963View attachment 5201964


those are huge investment groups, that have no direct control of the companies that they invest in...saying that blackrock or state street "control the media" is like saying that small investors control the stockmarket...they have an effect on it, but NO direct control


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Matter of fact.. they are top share holders on everything we consume from your couch to your tv, laptop, food supply, commodities.. look up any US owned company from Pepsi, to Coke, Pizza Hut to Dominoes, Kraft foods, Nestle, Capital One, Halliburton, GM, Ford... they all have the same top share holders. BlackRock, and Vanguard....as well as the news media. Go ahead... pick a company and look under "Top Investors"...you're gonna find the these 2 companies own almost everything.


yeah, becaue they're very popular, very successful investment groups...that don't vote on a fucking thing. their individual clients who hold the stocks may vote on issues in the companies they hold stock in...but "state street" doesn't vote on anything...they're a clearing house, not a corporate entity


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It's crazy to me that VG and BR own the majority of almost every company....even competitive companies. AI is def making it's mark in the industry and eliminating viable jobs.. I suppose this is to cut costs.. eventually. But, it is scary how fast the pace had gone in the the past decade. If there are no jobs because AI is doing it, how is this going to affect the employment rate?.. I'm talking about 10 years from now, but still.. It's like a big chess game. And the end result is still a little sketchy.


the economy is like a self fulfilling prophecy...poor people have to work, or the state either has to provide for them, or eliminate them...elimination ain't going to happen...and the republicans would rather let them die than provide "welfare"...so they're going to have jobs. it's REQUIRED to keep the system rolling.
AI is still faulty, and will be for quite a long time. robots need maintenance, and there are some jobs they'll never be able to do...there will always be work for people.
i can't believe we're still having this same useless, stupid conversation after 40 years of it being proven wrong, every fucking time it gets brought up...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Still.. they have control on our food supply.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201971


maybe look at a different website that actually explains what all that shit REALLY means, instead of attempting to decipher it yourself...
and take it to it's own thread...it doesn't have a fucking thing to do with this thread


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

god motherfucking damn it ron...thanks for this shit first thing in the fucking morning. goodbye


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> god motherfucking damn it ron...thanks for this shit first thing in the fucking morning. goodbye


leave, the deluded troll, alone.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2022)

Ron, you okey, what the hell........


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2022)

DOH!!!!!









russian Military Began Sell Equipment to the Armed Forces of Ukraine: $5,000 for Tiger Armored Vehicle, $50,000 for Tank | Defense Express


The russians, whom the Putin regime is driving to war in Ukraine, have the opportunity to earn more in one day than the Ministry of Defense of the russian federation promised, it is enough just to hand over military equipment and weapons to the Ukrainian military




en.defence-ua.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> leave, the deluded troll, alone.


i ignored him...it's a shame too. i had hopes that he would pull his head out of the fucking sand and open his eyes, but he just keeps embracing the stupidest of stupid conspiracy theories...
all media in the country is controlled by two people...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i ignored him...it's a shame too. i had hopes that he would pull his head out of the fucking sand and open his eyes, but he just keeps embracing the stupidest of stupid conspiracy theories...
> all media in the country is controlled by two people...


Those sixteen turbofan engines sort of said it all.

I watched it unfold last night and resisted the impulse to engage. To a troll, negative attention is negative *attention*.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2022)

wonder what would come of this........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573314026830024706


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2022)

Why can't the CIA get to Putin?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wonder what would come of this........
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573314026830024706


He's getting the 25th.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573212712317947905


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

They are continuing to strike the river crossings at Kherson, trapping a huge Russian force of 20,000-25,000 on the wrong side of the river with little or no resupply. It's a classic case of Vlad's reach exceeding his grasp, too few forces for too much land and those forces could be reduced significantly soon. The betrayal at the beginning of the war in the south allowed the Russians to advance into what turned out to be a giant trap in the end. The Ukrainians sucked in even more of their best troops into the cauldron by announcing their offensive in the south and the Russians weakened the east to send them there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573337036131803137


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 23, 2022)

Ukraine update: 'Partial mobilization' becomes ethnic cleansing in Russia's outlying areas


Make no mistake about it, that Vladimir Putin had to go on television in Russia and announce any sort of mobilization at all is a huge admission of failure. Putin launched his illegal, unprovoked invasion of Ukraine with the real expectation that he...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 23, 2022)

Ukraine update: Ukraine reportedly breaks Russian lines east of Oskil River


Considering how the last couple of days have brought Vladimir Putin calling for partial mobilization in Russia, President Joe Biden blasting Russia in the U.N. for significant violations of the charter, and a big prisoner swap that saw many Azovstal...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## printer (Sep 23, 2022)

*Russia's Medvedev: New Regions Can Be Defended With Strategic Nuclear Weapons*
Former Russian president Dmitry Medvedev said on Thursday that any weapons in Moscow's arsenal, including strategic nuclear weapons, could be used to defend territories incorporated in Russia from Ukraine.

Medvedev, deputy chairman of Russia's Security Council, said that referendums being organized by Russian-installed and separatist authorities in large swathes of Russian-occupied Ukrainian territory will take place, and that "there is no going back":

"The Donbas (Donetsk and Luhansk) republics and other territories will be accepted into Russia."

Medvedev said the protection of all the territories would be significantly strengthened by the Russian armed forces, adding:

"Russia has announced that not only mobilisation capabilities, but also any Russian weapons, including strategic nuclear weapons and weapons based on new principles, could be used for such protection."

The referendums due to take place in the Russian-held parts of Ukraine's Donetsk, Luhansk, Kherson and Zaporizhzhia provinces, as well as part of Mykolaiv province, from Friday are widely expected to produce results overwhelmingly endorsing joining Russia.

The votes, being organized at a few days' notice under military occupation, have been labeled shams by Kyiv and its Western allies.

If formally admitted to the Russian Federation, the occupied territories, where Ukrainian counteroffensives have gathered pace in recent weeks, will under Moscow's nuclear doctrine be entitled to protection from Russian nuclear weapons.

Moscow does not fully control any of the four regions it is expected to try to annex, with only around 60% of Donetsk and 66% of Zaporizhzhia regions held by the Russian army.

Medvedev has regularly issued aggressive statements on the West and Ukraine in recent months, underlining his transformation from apparently Western-minded liberalizer as president from 2008-2012 to strident geopolitical hawk.




__





Loading…






www.newsmax.com


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 23, 2022)

Ukraine update: The celebrated Azovstal defenders from Mariupol are free, and so are American POWs


It remains one of the most iconic moments of the illegal invasion of Ukraine. Throughout April, largely cut off from outside support and pushed back into a series of bunkers and tunnels that run beneath the giant Azovstal steel plant, these last...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Why can't the CIA get to Putin?


because that's BAD...we DON'T do that...anymore.
seriously...that is the worst kind of empire building, empire killing, backstabbing political maneuvering done in dark alleys...
if you want to declare open war and bomb the kremlin, i can get behind that...if you want to assassinate putin in the dark of the night, just wait and let the russians take care of him. he's never been worth a fuck as a leader. any leader worthy of the name would have known what his generals were doing to his military years ago, and put a stop to it.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> See a pattern?View attachment 5201960View attachment 5201961View attachment 5201962View attachment 5201963View attachment 5201964


Lol...Roger made this exact post a while back.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Matter of fact.. they are top share holders on everything we consume from your couch to your tv, laptop, food supply, commodities.. look up any US owned company from Pepsi, to Coke, Pizza Hut to Dominoes, Kraft foods, Nestle, Capital One, Halliburton, GM, Ford... they all have the same top share holders. BlackRock, and Vanguard....as well as the news media. Go ahead... pick a company and look under "Top Investors"...you're gonna find the these 2 companies own almost everything.


Those companies run large mutual funds. That's how they wind up the top holders of stuff. It isnt terribly nefarious. People put their money into an ira/401k/etc. from any of those companies as they mostly offer the type of index based products that are in those plans, then the company goes and buys the shares.

Edit: ETFs are another big area/way they wind up listed as the owner of those shares.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Ukraine update: 'Partial mobilization' becomes ethnic cleansing in Russia's outlying areas
> 
> 
> Make no mistake about it, that Vladimir Putin had to go on television in Russia and announce any sort of mobilization at all is a huge admission of failure. Putin launched his illegal, unprovoked invasion of Ukraine with the real expectation that he...
> ...


Let's say in a year or two the idea of ethnic cleansing gets around and the Russians keep drafting the other republics for their pointless war. They will not end up killing many of them in the end and they will piss off many times more. Those that return might have experience and those who were prisoners might have contacts and be agents for Ukraine or the CIA. So say the Russian army is decimated and the economy is crashing and burning while one of these republics wants to break free. They send in the internal security forces from Moscow who end up slaughtered and next goes a few BTGs of their weakened army, which is also filled with similar minorities. What happens if they are meet with Javelins, NLAWs and RPGs courtesy of Ukraine? With a force trained secretly by Ukraine. What happens when the rail bridges leading into their republics are blow up 100 km from their borders? Russia can't go much further than 25km from their railheads, they don't have the logistical support. Many Russians from the republics are serving in Ukraine now and gaining experience while making contacts with allied intelligence services. If I were a Ukrainian, I'd be planning and working towards the longer-term dismemberment of the Russian federation, whittle them down to geographic size and sow internal social division. They are still an empire of conquest, and they can't go liberal democratic without flying apart and this shit is an example of many that history can offer of why it must be so.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia's Medvedev: New Regions Can Be Defended With Strategic Nuclear Weapons*
> Former Russian president Dmitry Medvedev said on Thursday that any weapons in Moscow's arsenal, including strategic nuclear weapons, could be used to defend territories incorporated in Russia from Ukraine.
> 
> Medvedev, deputy chairman of Russia's Security Council, said that referendums being organized by Russian-installed and separatist authorities in large swathes of Russian-occupied Ukrainian territory will take place, and that "there is no going back":
> ...


what is there to even say? illegal referendums to justify using nuclear weapons? why do they even bother trying to justify their murder spree? they have to know no one else in the entire world believes the horseshit vomiting out of their media...they have to know that if they drop so much as a tactical nuclear hand grenade it will blow back in their faces so fucking hard they'll be a pile of grinning skulls when it's over...so, why do they bother? putin makes them bother...when will one, just one fucking russian have the fucking guts to shoot the fucker in the head? maybe now, that they have to actually participate in the gladiatorial combat their poor country cousins have been forced to endure for 7 months, one of them will stand the fuck up like they have a spine and kill the evil piece of shit...if they aren't all busy running away like bitches


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 23, 2022)

Don't worry folks all conflicts will be solved with the fake referendums coming soon.
All anyone needs is a Puppet Government, Annexation and occupation.

I know it will not be good for Ukraine but they really need to destroy the Crimean Bridge 
There are two parts, the vehicle and train so it will be hard but it simply has to happen.

If nothing else damage it and keep damaging it so it is unusuable.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Let's say in a year or two the idea of ethnic cleansing gets around and the Russians keep drafting the other republics for their pointless war. They will not end up killing many of them in the end and they will piss off many times more. Those that return might have experience and those who were prisoners might have contacts and be agents for Ukraine or the CIA. So say the Russian army is decimated and the economy is crashing and burning while one of these republics wants to break free. They send in the internal security forces from Moscow who end up slaughtered and next goes a few BTGs of their weakened army, which is also filled with similar minorities. What happens if they are meet with Javelins, NLAWs and RPGs courtesy of Ukraine? With a force trained secretly by Ukraine. What happens when the rail bridges leading into their republics are blow up 100 km from their borders? Russia can't go much further than 25km from their railheads, they don't have the logistical support. Many Russians from the republics are serving in Ukraine now and gaining experience while making contacts with allied intelligence services. If I were a Ukrainian, I'd be planning and working towards the longer-term dismemberment of the Russian federation, whittle them down to geographic size and sow internal social division. They are still an empire of conquest, and they can't go liberal democratic without flying apart and this shit is an example of many that history can offer of why it must be so.


everyone killed so far on the russian side has been an ethnic russian...the only exception is most of the officers killed have been the slavic, "muscovite" type russians. 77% of russia is slavic russians...they've already used up just about the entire male portion of that 23% of russians that aren't the slavic, muscovite type...that's the ONLY reason they're now mobilizing in the bigger cities, they have no choice in the matter any longer, they've used up the available cannon fodder, and gotten a lot of ethnic cleansing done at the same time.
just about the only "ethnic" russians left to be upset about it are widows, mothers mourning the loss of their sons, and old men weeping for their sons and grand sons, dead for putin's glory.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2022)

*Putin is weak* snatching teens off the streets protesting- one girl broke my heart..the look on her face told me her thoughts 'I'm being dragged to my death..'


*Путин слабый соус*


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2022)

i can see the desertion now.........


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Don't worry folks all conflicts will be solved with the fake referendums coming soon.
> All anyone needs is a Puppet Government, Annexation and occupation.
> 
> I know it will not be good for Ukraine but they really need to destroy the Crimean Bridge
> ...


They might not need to destroy the Kerch bridge to cut the Russians off in the south and in the western half of Crimea. Once they defeat the Russians in Kherson and capture them, the river can act as a defensive line and the troops can head east, then south towards Metropol and the sea of Azov. This will force the Russians out of the nuclear power plant and out from behind their defenses in the Donbas to try and stop them with all hands-on deck!

Notice the critical rail junction in northern Crimea that would be in HIMARS or even tube artillery range on the map below. taking out that rail junction would be almost as good as taking out the bridge, the Russians can only operate a limited distance from their railheads because of very limited logistics.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> everyone killed so far on the russian side has been an ethnic russian...the only exception is most of the officers killed have been the slavic, "muscovite" type russians. 77% of russia is slavic russians...they've already used up just about the entire male portion of that 23% of russians that aren't the slavic, muscovite type...that's the ONLY reason they're now mobilizing in the bigger cities, they have no choice in the matter any longer, they've used up the available cannon fodder, and gotten a lot of ethnic cleansing done at the same time.
> just about the only "ethnic" russians left to be upset about it are widows, mothers mourning the loss of their sons, and old men weeping for their sons and grand sons, dead for putin's glory.


Perception is reality though and there is history too and that makes damn near anything possible there, Stalin made sure of that.


----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2022)

It is so fucked up, I mean I can;t think of a single way life for the average Russian would have been better even if they won the war on the first day.





This young guy has really helped me retain my humanity....

When you see the "enemy' are just people.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Don't worry folks all conflicts will be solved with the fake referendums coming soon.
> All anyone needs is a Puppet Government, Annexation and occupation.
> 
> I know it will not be good for Ukraine but they really need to destroy the Crimean Bridge
> ...


The Ukrainians don't have anything with the range AND the payload to do the job. We've been hesitant to give them anything with more than a roughly 100 mile range in fear of them using it to hit russian targets and provoke putin into using nukes, or chemical weapons...
most of what we have given them has under 50 miles of range.
and the russians have deployed as much e.w. stuff around the bridge as they have to deploy, i think radar scramblers, and drone killing systems...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> *Putin is weak* snatching teens off the streets protesting- one girl broke my heart..the look on her face told me her thoughts 'I'm being dragged to my death..'
> 
> 
> *Путин слабый соус*


yeah, but was she protesting for the last 7 months when the poor russians, the country russians, the "impure" russians were being sent off to die? because i don't remember hearing much about protests in moscow and saint petersburg over that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> *Putin is weak* snatching teens off the streets protesting- one girl broke my heart..the look on her face told me her thoughts 'I'm being dragged to my death..'
> 
> 
> *Путин слабый соус*


it's worse than that.....there a couple of clips i've seen people in the protest getting arresting later on being drafted as soon as they hit the police station, i saw 1 clip of actual putin supporters, they're laughing and joking only seconds later getting picked up and drafted too.......this shit is getting bad


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> everyone killed so far on the russian side has been an ethnic russian...the only exception is most of the officers killed have been the slavic, "muscovite" type russians. 77% of russia is slavic russians...they've already used up just about the entire male portion of that 23% of russians that aren't the slavic, muscovite type...that's the ONLY reason they're now mobilizing in the bigger cities, they have no choice in the matter any longer, they've used up the available cannon fodder, and gotten a lot of ethnic cleansing done at the same time.
> just about the only "ethnic" russians left to be upset about it are widows, mothers mourning the loss of their sons, and old men weeping for their sons and grand sons, dead for putin's glory.


I hope Lavrov catches a bullet in the eye ala Bin Laden too.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but was she protesting for the last 7 months when the poor russians, the country russians, the "impure" russians were being sent off to die? because i don't remember hearing much about protests in moscow and saint petersburg over that.


I don't know her protesting schedule; we don't share a calendar..how do you know what her activity is/was?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it's worse than that.....there a couple of clips i've seen people in the protest getting arresting later on being drafted as soon as they hit the police station, i saw 1 clip of actual putin supporters, they're laughing and joking only seconds later getting picked up and drafted too.......this shit is getting bad


That's why I'm distressed- that girl, she didn't know how worse it just got..neither did I, but I do now..we're cresting the top of the roller coaster on this subject.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but was she protesting for the last 7 months when the poor russians, the country russians, the "impure" russians were being sent off to die? because i don't remember hearing much about protests in moscow and saint petersburg over that.


Just remember what was kept from Americans in a Democratic Society (not in a war) from 2016 to present by someone in charge.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Just remember what was kept from Americans in a Democratic Society (not in a war) from 2016 to present by someone in charge.


the russians knew who was doing their fighting and dying for them...and they were fine with it, so i'm fine with them having to go do their own fighting and dying now.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Sep 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Ron, you okey, what the hell........


I think so... maybe the isolation is getting to me, and i go down these rabbit holes. Maybe I need to go back to work or something.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> The Ukrainians don't have anything with the range AND the payload to do the job. We've been hesitant to give them anything with more than a roughly 100 mile range in fear of them using it to hit russian targets and provoke putin into using nukes, or chemical weapons...
> most of what we have given them has under 50 miles of range.
> and the russians have deployed as much e.w. stuff around the bridge as they have to deploy, i think radar scramblers, and drone killing systems...


Yeah I know.

Ukraine's navy is kaput as well.
Wishful thinking on my part but it would be something to see in my opinion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

Putin is doing a full Hitler, taking control of battlefield decisions from Moscow with no idea of what is really going on or what to do about it, he's micromanaging though and blaming generals for his failures.






*RUSSIAN MILITARY IS DIVIDED AS PUTIN STRUGGLES TO DEAL WITH UKRAINE’S COUNTEROFFENSIVE || 2022*


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I think so... maybe the isolation is getting to me, and i go down these rabbit holes. Maybe I need to go back to work or something.




back away from the bong buddy.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Yeah I know.
> 
> Ukraine's navy is kaput as well.
> Wishful thinking on my part but it would be something to see in my opinion.


actually in the beginning of the war they scuttled they're ships so that Russia couldn't take them.......


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2022)

Putin announced that his draft has certain restrictions for white collar banking types (his colleagues' sons) and those working in "IT" jobs (trolls).

That's good, we would totes miss the trolls. They funny.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

*Russian military cannot absorb reservist troops | Mark Galeotti*
19,718 views Sep 23, 2022 "What this really shows is that Putin has reluctantly come to realise that it's not just that he's not winning the war in Ukraine, there's a real possibility that he might lose it." Putin 'didn't think through' the decision to send 300,000 reservists to the frontline, says Russia analyst, Mark Galeotti.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 23, 2022)

How much training does it take to get in line and die in Ukraine?


----------



## printer (Sep 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They might not need to destroy the Kerch bridge to cut the Russians off in the south and in the western half of Crimea. Once they defeat the Russians in Kherson and capture them, the river can act as a defensive line and the troops can head east, then south towards Metropol and the sea of Azov. This will force the Russians out of the nuclear power plant and out from behind their defenses in the Donbas to try and stop them with all hands-on deck!
> 
> Notice the critical rail junction in northern Crimea that would be in HIMARS or even tube artillery range on the map below. taking out that rail junction would be almost as good as taking out the bridge, the Russians can only operate a limited distance from their railheads because of very limited logistics.
> 
> View attachment 5202176


Remember you saying hitting a rail line is easily repaired.


----------



## printer (Sep 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> actually in the beginning of the war they scuttled they're ships so that Russia couldn't take them.......


One ship. The Russians captured much of the Ukraine navy in 2014.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

printer said:


> Remember you saying hitting a rail line is easily repaired.


Rail junctions are a bit different and there are plenty of bridges going into Crimea, also if they are in tube artillery range of that Crimean junction, they can keep it under fire using drones to see the repair crews. The point is to get to Metropol and the shores of the sea of Azov and in range. It would be such a vital target it would force the Russians out from their defenses to stop them on open ground. If they take out the BTGs around Kherson and use the river as a defensive line, it will free up a lot of troops to head east then south. The Russians are having a Helluva time in the Donbas now and might be headed for another defeat around Lyman. In the south they are just gonna keep them cut off and make them use up ammo and fuel by pressing them slowly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

printer said:


> Remember you saying hitting a rail line is easily repaired.


Another thing about HIMARS and even tube artillery when coupled with drones, is they can drop rounds directly in front of a speeding train and take out the rails causing a shit storm 5 story high pile up on tracks and especially on bridges, which would collapse.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i can see the desertion now.........


is there any wonder they are finding all those new russian tanks abandoned with the keys left in them.


----------



## printer (Sep 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Another thing about HIMARS and even tube artillery when coupled with drones, is they can drop rounds directly in front of a speeding train and take out the rails causing a shit storm 5 story high pile up on tracks and especially on bridges, which would collapse.


So why have we not seen it yet? The Russians have been using trains in the range of the HIMARS?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Rail junctions are a bit different and there are plenty of bridges going into Crimea, also if they are in tube artillery range of that Crimean junction, they can keep it under fire using drones to see the repair crews. The point is to get to Metropol and the shores of the sea of Azov and in range. It would be such a vital target it would force the Russians out from their defenses to stop them on open ground. If they take out the BTGs around Kherson and use the river as a defensive line, it will free up a lot of troops to head east then south. The Russians are having a Helluva time in the Donbas now and might be headed for another defeat around Lyman. In the south they are just gonna keep them cut off and make them use up ammo and fuel by pressing them slowly.


This is how my father was wounded in WW2. He was a combat engineer for Pattons tanks in Italy. They had the Germans in full retreat and they would destroy the bridges as they fled and then the Germans targeted the engineers trying to repair them with artillery. RIP Pop


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2022)

Ukraine has been building plywood HIMARS and causing Russia to utilize some of its most expensive weaponry to eliminate cardboard decoys.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2022)

doublejj said:


> is there any wonder they are finding all those new russian tanks abandoned with the keys left in them.


more than tanks, apc are they're, radar jammers....whole slue of stuff........just abandoned a left.....seems like most of the Russian that was there, stripped out of they're uniform and just left and crossed other border to get away......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2022)

Russia’s unsustainable equipment losses in Ukraine


On the face of it, Russian losses are unsustainable. But even more extraordinary is that its “elite” units are hemorrhaging the most materiel. After Ukraine’s Kharkiv counteroffensive, in which Kyiv is estimated to have retaken as many as 3,500 square miles, the 4th Guards Tank Division lost...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2022)

The best outcome is that one of the klept invite him over for a nice dinner, put on some nice music (maybe "Yankee Doodle" on a continuous loop), feed him some heavily poisoned cakes, shoot him and then drown him in a nice river.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Russia’s unsustainable equipment losses in Ukraine
> 
> 
> On the face of it, Russian losses are unsustainable. But even more extraordinary is that its “elite” units are hemorrhaging the most materiel. After Ukraine’s Kharkiv counteroffensive, in which Kyiv is estimated to have retaken as many as 3,500 square miles, the 4th Guards Tank Division lost...
> ...


Russia knows the US is assisting Ukraine target high value assets using sophisticated (CIA) tracking methods. This is why Ukraine has been so successful in eliminating so many Russian generals and commanders with pinpoint accuracy.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The best outcome is that one of the klept invite him over for a nice dinner, put on some nice music (maybe "Yankee Doodle" on a continuous loop), feed him some heavily poisoned cakes, shoot him and then drown him in a nice river.


i suspect Putin is wearing a parachute full time now just in case he falls out of a window..


----------



## printer (Sep 23, 2022)

*Intercepted documents show pro-Russian officials allowing teenagers as young as 13 to vote in 'sham' referendums, Ukraine's security service says*
The votes — on if the regions should join Russia — have been slammed by Ukraine and the West.
Pro-Russian officials holding illegitimate referendums in occupied Ukrainian territories are planning to encourage "minors" to vote so they can give the appearance of boosted participation, Ukraine's security service said.

Beginning on Friday and lasting through early next week, Moscow-backed separatists in four occupied regions in eastern and southern Ukraine — Donetsk, Luhansk, Kherson, and Zaporizhzhia — are holding referendums on joining Russia.

In eastern Ukraine's occupied Donetsk region, pro-Russian officials plan to include teenagers ages 13 through 17 in the voting process of the "sham referendum," Ukraine's security service — or SBU — shared in a Thursday statement. Citing intercepted documents, the SBU said "minors" will be accompanied by their parents, guardians, or orphanage representatives to polling stations.

The SBU said doing so will allow Russian proxies to build a more widespread voter base and "strengthen control" of the referendum's turnout.
"At the expense of minor 'voters,' the occupiers are trying to artificially increase the catastrophic lack of 'votes' in order to legitimize the fake [referendum]," the SBU said, adding that Russian proxies plan to involve families who registered to vote in Donetsk but now live in Russia so they can "rig the results."

As voting got underway on Friday, Russian soldiers and their proxies stood guard around election workers as Ukrainians voted and even showed up at people's homes, according to a report from the New York Times. One CNN report said some residents have ignored the call to vote, while others were forced to cast their ballots.

Ukrainian and Western officials have widely slammed the referendums as illegal and said the outcomes of any votes will never be recognized.
"Sham referendums have no legitimacy & do not change the nature of #Russia's war of aggression against #Ukraine. This is a further escalation in Putin's war," NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg said earlier this week.

During an address to the United Nations General Assembly on Wednesday, President Joe Biden said the "sham referendum to try to annex parts of Ukraine" is an "extremely significant violation of the UN charter."

Britain's defense ministry shared in an intelligence update that the votes are "likely driven by fears of imminent Ukrainian attack and an expectation of greater security after formally becoming part of Russia."

The announcement of the referendums earlier this week came after several weeks of Ukrainian advances along the war's eastern and southern fronts, including a punishing counteroffensive in the northeastern Kharkiv region, which has seen the eastern European country liberate thousands of square miles of territory that was previously under Russian occupation.

In response to the battlefield setbacks, Russian President Vladimir Putin on Wednesday announced the partial military mobilization of his country's reservists — a move that Western officials and war researchers have said will likely not have any tangible impact on the seven-month-long conflict for months.








Intercepted documents show pro-Russian officials allowing teenagers as young as 13 to vote in 'sham' referendums, Ukraine's security service says


Russian proxies "are trying to artificially increase the catastrophic lack of 'votes,'" in the occupied Donetsk region, Ukraine's SBU said.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | They were sent for their final Journey to Ukraine. Many run Away*


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I think so... maybe the isolation is getting to me, and i go down these rabbit holes. Maybe I need to go back to work or something.


We're not in isolation and haven't been for 2 years- that could be your issue.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Update from Ukraine | They were sent for their final Journey to Ukraine. Many run Away*


I love this guy!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573370221788033024


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573424851704217601


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> actually in the beginning of the war they scuttled they're ships so that Russia couldn't take them.......


Good strategy too but they didn't stop there..they sank Putins flagship Moskva


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2022)

ANC said:


> It is so fucked up, I mean I can;t think of a single way life for the average Russian would have been better even if they won the war on the first day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The enemy of a country is never it's people.


----------



## printer (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

*Explaining the tactics behind Ukraine's rapid counter-offensive*
28,345 views Sep 23, 2022 A Ukrainian counter-offensive has forced Russia out of key eastern positions they had taken months to occupy. Speaking to Forces News reporter Tom Sables, former US Army Major John Spencer, now Chair of Urban Warfare Studies at the Maddison Policy Forum, has explored the secrets to the success.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

*'He's in trouble and he knows it': CNN analyst explains Putin's mindset*
175,019 views Sep 23, 2022 CNN reports on "sham" voting in Russian-occupied areas of Ukraine and the throngs of Russians attempting to flee Putin's military mobilization. Former Director of National Intelligence and CNN National Security Analyst James Clapper weighs in.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573239538830704641


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

A small part of the price of living in a fascist state run by a psychopathic despot. These guys votes won't mean much, make sure yours count in November! I wonder how beds along a road will work out when it rains, and it will.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573401166498643968


----------



## printer (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Putin is doing a full Hitler, taking control of battlefield decisions from Moscow with no idea of what is really going on or what to do about it, he's micromanaging though and blaming generals for his failures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when your enemy is shooting themselves in the foot, all you can do is get out of the way and offer more ammo


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The best outcome is that one of the klept invite him over for a nice dinner, put on some nice music (maybe "Yankee Doodle" on a continuous loop), feed him some heavily poisoned cakes, shoot him and then drown him in a nice river.


Ah, yes, that would be our "Rasputin special". Castration and defenestration available for a small extra fee.
(in my best Rowan Atkinson playing the devil welcoming the damned to hell voice)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

printer said:


> *Intercepted documents show pro-Russian officials allowing teenagers as young as 13 to vote in 'sham' referendums, Ukraine's security service says*
> The votes — on if the regions should join Russia — have been slammed by Ukraine and the West.
> Pro-Russian officials holding illegitimate referendums in occupied Ukrainian territories are planning to encourage "minors" to vote so they can give the appearance of boosted participation, Ukraine's security service said.
> 
> ...


why do they bother to even take a vote? just say they did, and they won. everyone on the entire planet knows it's a lie, even the fuckers in moscow know it by now...so who is he bothering to lie for?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

printer said:


> So why have we not seen it yet? The Russians have been using trains in the range of the HIMARS?


How do we know they haven't? It is technically possible to target the rails and wait for an approaching train, if the flight time of the missile is known. It should be possible to drop one 100 meters in front of a moving train, and a train derailing on a bridge will often bring it down. A pile up causes more damage to rails and has to be cleared before they can be repaired.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573475301262237707


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The enemy of a country is never it's people.


isn't it? it's the responsibility of the people to pick good leaders. it's the responsibility of the people to call those leaders out if they fuck up. it's the responsibility of the people to inform themselves about what their leaders are doing...
tell me how ignoring those responsibilities is not being your own enemy?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> isn't it? it's the responsibility of the people to pick good leaders. it's the responsibility of the people to call those leaders out if they fuck up. it's the responsibility of the people to inform themselves about what their leaders are doing...
> tell me how ignoring those responsibilities is not being your own enemy?


You could end up sleeping on a cot in the forest during winter, if your vote doesn't count.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> isn't it? it's the responsibility of the people to pick good leaders. it's the responsibility of the people to call those leaders out if they fuck up. it's the responsibility of the people to inform themselves about what their leaders are doing...
> tell me how ignoring those responsibilities is not being your own enemy?


tell me why I have to put up with McCarthy. Despite voting contra.


----------



## printer (Sep 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How do we know they haven't? It is technically possible to target the rails and wait for an approaching train, if the flight time of the missile is known. It should be possible to drop one 100 meters in front of a moving train, and a train derailing on a bridge will often bring it down. A pile up causes more damage to rails and has to be cleared before they can be repaired.


My question again, why have we not heard of what would be a major win for Ukraine?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2022)

*Isolated' Putin likely to be 'killed' by own generals if he tries to use nuclear weapon*








Putin likely to be 'killed' by own generals over nuclear weapon


Vladimir Putin and his allies have, in recent days, upped their nuclear threats against Ukraine and the West, however any attempt to use the weapons could lead to Putin's downfall, according to an expert.




www.express.co.uk


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2022)

printer said:


> My question again, why have we not heard of what would be a major win for Ukraine?


If you leave your enemy an easy way out, there is a good chance they laydown their arms and take it...


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573239538830704641


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2022)

printer said:


> My question again, why have we not heard of what would be a major win for Ukraine?


It's sovereign border and crimea...?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2022)

Russian state media are saying nuclear war appears to be “a given” and “everyone will be destroyed” if the West “pushes us into a corner”. 








Russian state TV tells viewers nuclear war is likely - 'Everyone dies'


Russian state media are saying nuclear war appears to be 'a given' and 'everyone will be destroyed' if the West 'pushes us into a corner'.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## bursto (Sep 23, 2022)

Sorry this is all i got


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

I think cutting the 10 rail lines into Ukraine 100km or so inside Russia by taking out rail bridges, would be the most effective thing they could do; it would also be the most humane. It would save those poor bastards from going to Ukraine and trap Vlad's army inside Russia. Their limited road logistic capability and short range of operation from rail heads is their Achilles heel and can be used to keep them inside. It would save a lot of ammo and Ukrainians lives and make defeating and capturing large numbers of Russians in Ukraine easier. If they can take out the bridges, they can take out the crews and equipment attempting to repair them too.






*Russian reserves are 'low grade' & 'don't want to go to war' - expert*
182,219 views Sep 23, 2022 A British military expert has dismissed the first Russian mobilisation of troops since the Second World War as "low grade". Retired Lieutenant Colonel Glen Grant said the call-up of 300,000 reservists would simply mean "more dead bodies" for Moscow.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2022)

bursto said:


>


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Russian state media are saying nuclear war appears to be “a given” and “everyone will be destroyed” if the West “pushes us into a corner”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cornered rat syndrome, all they have to do is leave Ukraine, all of it, though the sanctions will remain in place.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think cutting the 10 rail lines into Ukraine 100km or so inside Russia by taking out rail bridges, would be the most effective thing they could do; it would also be the most humane. It would save those poor bastards from going to Ukraine and trap Vlad's army inside Russia. Their limited road logistic capability and short range of operation from rail heads is their Achilles heel and can be used to keep them inside. It would save a lot of ammo and Ukrainians lives and make defeating and capturing large numbers of Russians in Ukraine easier. If they can take out the bridges, they can take out the crews and equipment attempting to repair them too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sound like you know what your talking about...









Find Your Career in the U.S. Army


Whether you’re interested in Army Reserve or Active Duty, there are many ways to serve in the Army. Explore the possible Army careers and contact an Army Recruiter.




www.goarmy.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Cornered rat syndrome, all they have to do is leave Ukraine, all of it, though the sanctions will remain in place.


Desperation maybe?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> isn't it? it's the responsibility of the people to pick good leaders. it's the responsibility of the people to call those leaders out if they fuck up. it's the responsibility of the people to inform themselves about what their leaders are doing...
> tell me how ignoring those responsibilities is not being your own enemy?


All you have to do is look back to 2016 and it's perfect storm; and even the best laid plans of mice and men (framers)?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

printer said:


> My question again, why have we not heard of what would be a major win for Ukraine?


What's the range (80km) and accuracy of HIMARS (less than 2 meters)? I think one makes enough of a bang to tear up the rails. There are lots of things going on in Ukraine we don't know much about, and it is a target rich environment with a limited number of missiles and a lot of ammo dumps C&C and other targets to hit while trying to breakthrough on multiple fronts. They are also hitting rail heads and junctions far to the Russian rear.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

doublejj said:


> You sound like you know what your talking about...
> View attachment 5202407
> 
> 
> ...


Retired rail worker and attendee of many derailments, part of my job was to bill for the damage.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Desperation maybe?


Oh, he's that alright! So are the people who have their heads shoved up his ass and depend on him for their power. Whether they are stupid and suicidal remains to be seen, we know they are stupid already.


----------



## printer (Sep 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> It's sovereign border and crimea...?


The Russians do not have trains in their occupied areas?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2022)

printer said:


> The Russians do not have trains in their occupied areas?


(Insert meh gif)


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2022)

printer said:


> The Russians do not have trains in their occupied areas?


Had such a thing been done, the PR value would militate toward publication imo.

With rocket availability limited, the main supply routes N and E of the theater would be the logical point of engagement.

Also, with the quality of Ukrainian ISR, I would expect a high-value weapon to be expended while a train was moving through the target point. It seems like a logical value multiplier.

What I’m watching is Ukraine’s ground attack aircraft. If they get used, Ukraine (select one)
- is close to winning
- is close to losing
- is going after a target of unusual opportunity, as was probably the case with the Su-24 seen at treetop level on the knife-edge on September 15.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think cutting the 10 rail lines into Ukraine 100km or so inside Russia by taking out rail bridges, would be the most effective thing they could do; it would also be the most humane. It would save those poor bastards from going to Ukraine and trap Vlad's army inside Russia. Their limited road logistic capability and short range of operation from rail heads is their Achilles heel and can be used to keep them inside. It would save a lot of ammo and Ukrainians lives and make defeating and capturing large numbers of Russians in Ukraine easier. If they can take out the bridges, they can take out the crews and equipment attempting to repair them too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it does seem like a good idea to do as much to upset their logistics as possible. damaging the rail lines a few miles inside russia would be pretty effective, adding hours, possibly days to the time it takes to resupply troops, or deliver replacements. or more zinc coffins...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> tell me why I have to put up with McCarthy. Despite voting contra.


because other people don't know who they're voting for, or what those people intend to do. 
and we continue to allow them to vote.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> because other people don't know who they're voting for, or what those people intend to do.
> and we continue to allow them to vote.


There is no alternative that is not authoritarian.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> There is no alternative that is not authoritarian.


nope...but that's why you have to suffer McCarthy.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nope...but that's why you have to suffer McCarthy.


Then (to my eyes) your thesis that began this exchange is undone. The people are not a collective, so collective responsibility fragments along the boundaries of the individual.


----------



## ANC (Sep 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Ah, yes, that would be our "Rasputin special". Castration and defenestration available for a small extra fee.
> (in my best Rowan Atkinson playing the devil welcoming the damned to hell voice)


Lol, I still remember watching this with my rich english friend in high school... 
It was just sooooooo funny.
.


----------



## ANC (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Sep 24, 2022)

"...everyone in the first wave is a dead man.”


I DM’d a Russian friend yesterday; “It looks like Putin's announced a partial mobilization, and that soldiers contracts have been extended indefinitely. Apparently, it's because the war is going so well that Ukraine is about to collapse...” My friend...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573239538830704641


He doesn’t even have martial arts skills


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 24, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Russian state media are saying nuclear war appears to be “a given” and “everyone will be destroyed” if the West “pushes us into a corner”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT’s gonna slow down the exodus…


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Then (to my eyes) your thesis that began this exchange is undone. The people are not a collective, so collective responsibility fragments along the boundaries of the individual.


i never meant to imply that people were a collective, or acted as one...which is to their detriment, at least in this situation.
rights come with responsibilities. they always have, no matter how conveniently people forget about those responsibilities.
you have a right to vote, which should have never been a right, it should have been a conditional privilege, that hinges upon your having at least a faint clue why you're voting for the person you're voting for...which is the responsibility that the right to vote comes coupled to, we just ignore it because we wouldn't want to disenfranchise the fucking stupid.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i never meant to imply that people were a collective, or acted as one...which is to their detriment, at least in this situation.
> rights come with responsibilities. they always have, no matter how conveniently people forget about those responsibilities.
> you have a right to vote, which should have never been a right, it should have been a conditional privilege, that hinges upon your having at least a faint clue why you're voting for the person you're voting for...which is the responsibility that the right to vote comes coupled to, we just ignore it because we wouldn't want to disenfranchise the fucking stupid.


If there were a way to _selectively_ disenfranchise the stupid, I’d be interested.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 24, 2022)

printer said:


> My question again, why have we not heard of what would be a major win for Ukraine?


Another billion from America?

I think we're in it for $16B currently. I understand they need resources and know we have to help them pull the weight; it's taxing me though and I'm kind of tired..what's the Balance Sheet for all countries helping?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> "...everyone in the first wave is a dead man.”
> 
> 
> I DM’d a Russian friend yesterday; “It looks like Putin's announced a partial mobilization, and that soldiers contracts have been extended indefinitely. Apparently, it's because the war is going so well that Ukraine is about to collapse...” My friend...
> ...


i'm not feeling very charitable to the russians recently...i'm trying to feel sympathetic, but i'm having trouble. all the people shitting on themselves to get out of fighting now didn't seem quite so upset when it was ethnic russians getting killed, and not them. maybe if they would have staged a few protests back then, i might be able to muster more than a token sad face emoji


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> He doesn’t even have martial arts skills


he had a few before he turned into a fucking walrus. 
he is a black belt in akido, which is actually very effective for self defense, but it is shit for offense, you won't see one mma fighter using any akido...even a taekwondo geek could probably kick seagal's ass


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If there were a way to _selectively_ disenfranchise the stupid, I’d be interested.


everything i've suggested has been shot down, due to the inherent tendencies of people to rise to the level of corruption possible to them...
my basic suggestion was a competency test, to determine if the potential voter had the faintest fucking idea what they were about to vote for, or if they were voting because their favorite talking head on tv or the net told them to vote for this person...
which was shot down due to the potential for those administering the test to skew the results in which ever way they wanted...we can insure the integrity of elections, but not the integrity of a simple test, apparently? if we can't trust election officials to administer a simple examination, without bias, how can we trust them to administer the actual election?


----------



## xtsho (Sep 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573650479799799809


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> everything i've suggested has been shot down, due to the inherent tendencies of people to rise to the level of corruption possible to them...
> my basic suggestion was a competency test, to determine if the potential voter had the faintest fucking idea what they were about to vote for, or if they were voting because their favorite talking head on tv or the net told them to vote for this person...
> which was shot down due to the potential for those administering the test to skew the results in which ever way they wanted...we can insure the integrity of elections, but not the integrity of a simple test, apparently? if we can't trust election officials to administer a simple examination, without bias, how can we trust them to administer the actual election?


Because an election is much simpler than the sort of thing you propose. You end up with a hopeless tangle of who watches the watchmen?

Your suggestions were shot down because they are corruptible. There would be no test that was truly simple. And in this country, unbiased against the disenfranchised. Imagine such a test in the slaveholder Bible belt. Going before this Scotus. Think it through please. 

So we suffer the fools.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Because an election is much simpler than the sort of thing you propose. You end up with a hopeless tangle of who watches the watchmen?
> 
> Your suggestions were shot down because they are corruptible. There would be no test that was truly simple. And in this country, unbiased against the disenfranchised. Imagine such a test in the slaveholder Bible belt. Going before this Scotus. Think it through please.
> 
> So we suffer the fools.


exactly...we suffer the fools, and the fools the fools vote for...and the fools those fools appoint...


----------



## xtsho (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2022)

xtsho said:


> View attachment 5202647


i don't. i pity those of us who have to not kill them, for some reason.


----------



## printer (Sep 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Another billion from America?
> 
> I think we're in it for $16B currently. I understand they need resources and know we have to help them pull the weight; it's taxing me though and I'm kind of tired..what's the Balance Sheet for all countries helping?


Cheaper than actually going to war with Russia.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

xtsho said:


> View attachment 5202647


it’s tough Darjeeling with them.


----------



## printer (Sep 24, 2022)

Almost as quick as confirming a MAGA SC judge.
*Deadlines for consideration of laws on annexation of Donbass and regions of Ukraine announced*
The State Duma has announced the deadlines for considering laws on the entry of the Donetsk and Lugansk People's Republics (DPR and LPR), as well as the Kherson and Zaporozhye regions into Russia . This is reported by TASS with reference to a source in the lower house of the Russian parliament.

According to the interlocutor of the agency, bills on the entry of these territories into the Russian Federation can be submitted to the State Duma on the evening of September 28. He added that their consideration could take place at an extraordinary meeting of the House of Parliament on September 29.

On September 23, referendums began in the DPR, LPR, Zaporozhye and Kherson regions on the issue of joining Russia as subjects. Voting will last until September 27 inclusive.








Названы сроки рассмотрения законов о присоединении Донбасса и областей Украины


В Госдуме назвали сроки рассмотрения законопроектов о вхождении Донецкой и Луганской народных республик (ДНР и ЛНР), а также Херсонской и Запорожской областей в состав России. По словам источника в нижней палате парламента, документы могут внести туда вечером 28 сентября, а рассмотреть на...




lenta-ru.translate.goog





Actually a good idea. If half the people watching the Russian citizens up and leave for Ukraine the home population will never have a better chance of throwing off their shackles. 
*Kadyrov proposed to mobilize half of the employees of law enforcement agencies*
The head of Chechnya ,  Ramzan Kadyrov , proposed mobilizing half of the employees of law enforcement agencies, the total number of which is about 5 million people, to participate in a special military operation. He wrote about this in Telegram .

“Even if we exclude reservists from the equation, we still have a colossal staff of employees who, one way or another, have good physical training and weapons skills: the Ministry of Emergency Situations, the FSPP, the FSB , the FSO, the SVR , the UFSIN , the FTS, the Prosecutor’s Office, the UK,” Kadyrov added.

According to him, if you leave half of the staff in office, the other half in the amount of 2.5 million people "will demolish any Western army." The heads of these departments could now begin to optimize the work process, taking into account innovations, the head of the republic concluded.

Earlier, Kadyrov commented on the actions of the Russians who are leaving the country due to the announced mobilization. According to the head of Chechnya, dodgers standing in line at the airport are a pitiful sight.








Кадыров предложил мобилизовать половину сотрудников силовых ведомств


Глава Чечни Рамзан Кадыров предложил мобилизовать для участия в специальной военной операции половину сотрудников силовых ведомств. Руководители этих подразделений в настоящее время могли бы приступить к оптимизации рабочего процесса с учетом нововведений, заключил глава республики.




lenta-ru.translate.goog


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

printer said:


> Almost as quick as confirming a MAGA SC judge.
> *Deadlines for consideration of laws on annexation of Donbass and regions of Ukraine announced*
> The State Duma has announced the deadlines for considering laws on the entry of the Donetsk and Lugansk People's Republics (DPR and LPR), as well as the Kherson and Zaporozhye regions into Russia . This is reported by TASS with reference to a source in the lower house of the Russian parliament.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2022)

printer said:


> Almost as quick as confirming a MAGA SC judge.
> *Deadlines for consideration of laws on annexation of Donbass and regions of Ukraine announced*
> The State Duma has announced the deadlines for considering laws on the entry of the Donetsk and Lugansk People's Republics (DPR and LPR), as well as the Kherson and Zaporozhye regions into Russia . This is reported by TASS with reference to a source in the lower house of the Russian parliament.
> 
> ...


all it took to make russia look incredibly pathetic was an opportunity...
if they take away half of the law enforcement officers in russia to fight and die, the few survivors won't have a country to come home to, it will all have been either stolen and sold on ebay, or burned to the ground to destroy draft records...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> all it took to make russia look incredibly pathetic was an opportunity...
> if they take away half of the law enforcement officers in russia to fight and die, the few survivors won't have a country to come home to, it will all have been either stolen and sold on ebay, or burned to the ground to destroy draft records...


There are three million law enforcement officers in Russia for a total population of 145 million.

The US (pop. 332 million) has less than a million of’em.

This suggests that removing half of them to the front might lead to some very interesting internal events throughout Russia.

Sending a million-plus cops, whose tactical training is probably way better than that of the army, could put the big hurt on Ukraine, which is probably not ready for much additional strain. If the cop infantry aren’t quickly called back to deal with a storm of sedition back home, it will be imperative for the West to supply Ukraine the weapons and other aid to grind up Russia’s actual elite.

At which point the Russian command structure either goes all in with nukes (which would bring a _crushing_ response from Nato) or gets called out of the game.

I imagine the Pentagon has gamed this one out, and has a graded set of response plans in place and being updated regularly.


----------



## printer (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## printer (Sep 24, 2022)

*Ukraine calls for UN Security Council emergency meeting over Russia’s sham referendums*
Ukraine’s Foreign Ministry spokesperson Oleg Nikolenko said on Sept. 24 that Ukraine “has requested an urgent meeting” of the UN Security Council over Russia’s sham referendums in the occupied parts of Luhansk, Donetsk, Kherson, and Zaporizhzhia oblasts.

“Russia must be held accountable for its further attempts to change Ukraine’s internationally recognized borders in a violation of the UN Charter,” Nikolenko said.
The illegal voting on joining Russia started in these four regions on Sept. 23 and will run through Sept. 27.

Earlier on Sept. 24, Russian state news agency TASS reported, citing an unnamed source in the Russian parliament, that Moscow may "annex" Ukraine's partially occupied oblasts on Sept. 30, following sham referendums there.








Ukraine calls for UN Security Council emergency meeting over Russia’s sham referendums


Ukraine’s Foreign Ministry spokesperson Oleg Nikolenko said on Sept. 24 that Ukraine “has requested an urgent meeting” of the UN Security Council over Russia’s sham referendums in the occupied parts of Luhansk, Donetsk, Kherson, and Zaporizhzhia oblasts. “Russia must be




kyivindependent.com





*Russian Foreign Minister: Zelensky threatened to use nuclear weapons even before the special operation*
Lavrov: Zelensky was the first to "throw" the issue of the use of nuclear weapons

President of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelensky was the first to raise the issue of Kyiv's possession of nuclear weapons. Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov spoke about this.

“In January of this year, Zelensky, long before the start of a special military operation, said in one of his speeches that he spoke a lot and continues to do so, which was a big mistake for Ukraine to abandon nuclear weapons when the Soviet Union collapsed. This topic was thrown into his conversations about how to regulate the problems that arise in Ukraine, ”Lavrov said at a press conference following his participation in the 77th session of the UN General Assembly. The broadcast was on the youtube channel of the organization.

Lavrov clarified that the cases of the use of nuclear weapons are prescribed in the doctrine of nuclear security of the Russian Federation. “As for Russia, […] we have a doctrine of our nuclear security, […] I invite you to look again at absolutely clearly defined cases when we are allowed to use nuclear weapons,” the diplomat said. According to him, the entire territory of Russia is under the full protection of the state.








Глава МИД РФ: Зеленский угрожал применением ядерного оружия еще до спецоперации


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukraine calls for UN Security Council emergency meeting over Russia’s sham referendums*
> Ukraine’s Foreign Ministry spokesperson Oleg Nikolenko said on Sept. 24 that Ukraine “has requested an urgent meeting” of the UN Security Council over Russia’s sham referendums in the occupied parts of Luhansk, Donetsk, Kherson, and Zaporizhzhia oblasts.
> 
> “Russia must be held accountable for its further attempts to change Ukraine’s internationally recognized borders in a violation of the UN Charter,” Nikolenko said.
> ...


I wonder _whose_ nuclear weapons Zelenskyy threatened to “throw”.


----------



## printer (Sep 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder _whose_ nuclear weapons Zelenskyy threatened to “throw”.


Please, no need for logic at this point.


----------



## printer (Sep 24, 2022)

*Zelensky offers guarantees for Russian soldiers who surrender*
Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on Saturday offered guaranteed protections to Russian soldiers who surrender amid the conflict between the countries after Russian President Vladimir Putin announced he was calling up 300,000 reservists to replenish Russian forces. 

Appealing directly to Russians during an address, Zelensky said Ukraine could guarantee three terms to Russian soldiers in exchange for their surrender. He said such Russians will be treated in a civilized manner, the circumstances of their surrender will remain undisclosed and Ukraine will find a way to ensure those who do not want to return to Russia are not exchanged. 

Putin announced the call ups on Wednesday as Ukraine pushes Russian forces back from territory they captured during the war. Ukraine has undertaken a major counteroffensive this month through which it has recaptured thousands of square kilometers of territory. 

Putin’s announcement sparked protests nationwide in Russia and led to more than 1,000 arrests. Flights out of the country sold out or their prices soared after Russia called up another round of soldiers, marking the first such mobilization since World War II. 

Zelensky said Russian authorities are aware they are sending citizens to their deaths but do not have any other option at this stage of the war. 
The Pentagon said last month that Russia has seen 70,000 to 80,000 casualties since its war in Ukraine began in February. 

“Russian commanders do not care about the lives of Russians. They just need to replenish the empty spaces left by the dead, wounded, those who fled or the Russian soldiers that were captured,” Zelensky said. 

He said every Russian citizen knows that Russia is the one bringing “evil” even if they do not admit it. He told Russians that surrendering to Ukrainian captivity is better than being killed in the war. 

“So, the key moment has come for you: right now it is being decided whether your life will end or not,” Zelensky said.
Putin reportedly signed laws on Saturday strengthening the penalty for Russian soldiers who voluntarily surrender to up to 10 years in prison. Those who refuse to engage in combat will also face 10 years imprisonment.








Zelensky offers guarantees for Russian soldiers who surrender


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on Saturday offered guaranteed protections to Russian soldiers who surrender amid the conflict between the countries after Russian President Vladimir Putin an…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> There are three million law enforcement officers in Russia for a total population of 145 million.
> 
> The US (pop. 332 million) has less than a million of’em.
> 
> ...


they may have a little better training than the average schmuck being drafted, but they're still going to get substandard gear, shitty incompetent officers, have to deal with poor logistics...they may last 3 or 4 days, where the average piece of cannon fodder might only last 1 day...
it takes about 10 weeks to go through basic training for American soldiers, and then most of them go on to specialization training, which can take from 4 to 20 weeks...
the russians are getting something like ten days, then they're issued old shitty weapons, ineffective body armor, assigned to a decades old tank or apc, and sent off to test their luck...which is almost universally bad.


----------



## printer (Sep 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they may have a little better training than the average schmuck being drafted, but they're still going to get substandard gear, shitty incompetent officers, have to deal with poor logistics...they may last 3 or 4 days, where the average piece of cannon fodder might only last 1 day...
> it takes about 10 weeks to go through basic training for American soldiers, and then most of them go on to specialization training, which can take from 4 to 20 weeks...
> the russians are getting something like ten days, then they're issued old shitty weapons, ineffective body armor, assigned to a decades old tank or apc, and sent off to test their luck...which is almost universally bad.


At best they can be used deep behind the lines but if Ukraine breaks through again the same result will happen as before, these will be running for the hills. Mind you, Putin has increased the penalties for surrendering.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2022)

printer said:


> At best they can be used deep behind the lines but if Ukraine breaks through again the same result will happen as before, these will be running for the hills. Mind you, Putin has increased the penalties for surrendering.


it still seems like the best option for them to me...they surrender, get to sit out the war in relative safety and comfort, then go home to a russia that will be desperately short of young men. it seems somehow unlikely that putin will be present to demand any punitive action at that point, and if he is still around, will he be able to afford jailing thousand of men that he desperately needs to run what's left of his country?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2022)

printer said:


> At best they can be used deep behind the lines but if Ukraine breaks through again the same result will happen as before, these will be running for the hills. Mind you, Putin has increased the penalties for surrendering.


I see them used as the backstop for штрафбат (penal battalions like Stalin used, unvarnished cannon fodder), for which they seem quite well-suited.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukraine calls for UN Security Council emergency meeting over Russia’s sham referendums*
> Ukraine’s Foreign Ministry spokesperson Oleg Nikolenko said on Sept. 24 that Ukraine “has requested an urgent meeting” of the UN Security Council over Russia’s sham referendums in the occupied parts of Luhansk, Donetsk, Kherson, and Zaporizhzhia oblasts.
> 
> “Russia must be held accountable for its further attempts to change Ukraine’s internationally recognized borders in a violation of the UN Charter,” Nikolenko said.
> ...


U mean the ones they gave back to de-nuclearize, those...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> U mean the ones they gave back to de-nuclearize, those...


yeah, these...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine_and_weapons_of_mass_destruction


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 24, 2022)

I think he will drop a Nuke and then be assassinated. It’s like, why wait, can someone please kill him already. This is going nowhere for your country comrades. Step up and be a hero.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, these...
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine_and_weapons_of_mass_destruction


Yep, story goes Russia’s came down and picked them up and moved them, other than that idk, and who knows could be bs...and also without proper care who knows they're even viable...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Yep, story goes Russia’s came down and picked them up and moved them, other than that idk, and who knows could be bs...and also without proper care who knows they're even viable...


oh, they came and got them...but i do kind of share the "without proper care" point of view...this all happened in 94, and who knows how long the stuff sat in Ukraine before they gave it to the russians? so the newest any of it could possibly be is 30 years, and i'm guessing older than that, and shoddy maintenance at best...i'd be surprised if 50% of them operated at all, and if more than 50% of those would actually take off without exploding.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 25, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I think he will drop a Nuke and then be assassinated. It’s like, why wait, can someone please kill him already. This is going nowhere for your country comrades. Step up and be a hero.


well, see, the problem is, that him dropping that nuke will kill potentially hundreds of thousands of Ukrainians, but also whoever is downwind of the fallout...and then NATO will HAVE to retaliate, and depending upon the required severity, a fair size chunk of Europe will be a sheet of radioactive glass, and there will be a lot of disease, fucked up kids being born...

why the fuck do i have to be the voice of reason? talk about operating outside of your comfort zone...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, see, the problem is, that him dropping that nuke will kill potentially hundreds of thousands of Ukrainians, but also whoever is downwind of the fallout...and then NATO will HAVE to retaliate, and depending upon the required severity, a fair size chunk of Europe will be a sheet of radioactive glass, and there will be a lot of disease, fucked up kids being born...
> 
> why the fuck do i have to be the voice of reason? talk about operating outside of your comfort zone...


The “sheet of glass” thing is hyperbole. Look at the two cities in Japan: airbursts don’t even crater. Large areas denuded of buildings are bad enough. 

There is imo a bigger threat with ambiguous response options: a near-space detonation (initiation in milspeak). The following article suggests a quick way to ruin Musk as he builds out Starlitter. 

It does not address the great white in the swimming pool: electromagnetic pulse on the surface. William Firstchen wrote a scary book about just such an attack. I am unable to estimate how much the book and its sequels exaggerate the consequences.

Bottom line is that nuclear war may not be what most of us think.









Getting Serious about the Threat of High Altitude Nuclear Detonations - War on the Rocks


We are seeking to fill two positions on our editorial team: An editor/researcher and a membership editor. Apply by Oct. 2, 2022. Aurora Borealis is the



warontherocks.com













One Second After - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The “sheet of glass” thing is hyperbole. Look at the two cities in Japan: airbursts don’t even crater. Large areas denuded of buildings are bad enough.
> 
> There is imo a bigger threat with ambiguous response options: a near-space detonation (initiation in milspeak). The following article suggests a quick way to ruin Musk as he builds out Starlitter.
> 
> ...


yes, it is hyperbole...but it might as well be true, for all the good that ground will be for the next few decades.
hopefully, the scale of exchange won't be anywhere near enough to cause any climate change, or to cause massive disruptions in electronic equipment. this is a guess, but i would be very surprised if all of the newer equipment the Ukrainians have been given doesn't have hardened circuitry, and a simple restart would be all that is required to recover from an emp blast


----------



## printer (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## printer (Sep 25, 2022)

Voting ballots placed in clear walled box. So much for secret voting.


----------



## 1212ham (Sep 25, 2022)

Putin is committed to full transparency.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2022)

1212ham said:


> The window in Putin’s immediate future is committed to full transparency.
> 
> Openness, even.


Fify


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he had a few before he turned into a fucking walrus.
> he is a black belt in akido, which is actually very effective for self defense, but it is shit for offense, you won't see one mma fighter using any akido...even a taekwondo geek could probably kick seagal's ass


Been following his career for a while (hell, been A WHILE since he *had* a career) & he gets no respect from almost any serious MA student/practitioner. Summary: he learned enough to make impressive-looking moves to use in his tough-guy movies. NOT in a position to personally verify, but his moves don’t *look* like Aikido to me…and seem to depend on the target standing & waiting for it, not trying to defend - which I’d expect in a ‘serious’ fight (common flaw in my beloved king-fu movies, too, so…).


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Been following his career for a while (hell, been A WHILE since he *had* a career) & he gets no respect from almost any serious MA student/practitioner. Summary: he learned enough to make impressive-looking moves to use in his tough-guy movies. NOT in a position to personally verify, but his moves don’t *look* like Aikido to me…and seem to depend on the target standing & waiting for it, not trying to defend - which I’d expect in a ‘serious’ fight (common flaw in my beloved king-fu movies, too, so…).


The discipline required to decouple one’s speech from one’s on-camera facial movements is severe.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i never meant to imply that people were a collective, or acted as one...which is to their detriment, at least in this situation.
> rights come with responsibilities. they always have, no matter how conveniently people forget about those responsibilities.
> y*ou have a right to vote*,* which should have never been a right, i*t should have been a conditional privilege, that hinges upon your having at least a faint clue why you're voting for the person you're voting for...which is the responsibility that the right to vote comes coupled to, we just ignore it because we wouldn't want to disenfranchise the fucking stupid.


As a female whose only had 'the right' to vote for about the last 100 years; birth control was just legalized in the 60s; Roe the 70s.

What are you trying to say here, Roger..?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 25, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Been following his career for a while (hell, been A WHILE since he *had* a career) & he gets no respect from almost any serious MA student/practitioner. Summary: he learned enough to make impressive-looking moves to use in his tough-guy movies. NOT in a position to personally verify, but his moves don’t *look* like Aikido to me…and seem to depend on the target standing & waiting for it, not trying to defend - which I’d expect in a ‘serious’ fight (common flaw in my beloved king-fu movies, too, so…).


he has a black belt in akido...that he got while married to the instructors daughter in japan...so, it's up to you to decide whether he actually earned it or not.  he stayed married to her for about a year, then he came back to the states and started a school, which lasted a couple of years, then failed, then another, which lasted a couple of years, and then failed...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steven_Seagal


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 25, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> As a female whose only had 'the right' to vote for about the last 100 years; birth control was just legalized in the 60s; Roe the 70s.
> 
> What are you trying to say here, Roger..?
> 
> View attachment 5203150


i'm not sure what you're asking? 
what i was trying to say is that people expect to have rights, with no concurrent responsibilities.
if you exercise your "right" to vote, you should be required to fulfill your responsibility to know who it is you're voting for, and why...


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Sep 25, 2022)

Segal's a genuine douchebag with a long history of lying, both big and small






__





The true story of the 12 martial artists who publicly punked out Steven Seagal


Did you know that Steven Seagal invented the front kick? Somewhere Bas Rutten just went nuts. if you have been living under a rock, Steven Seagal was a big...




prommanow.com


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 25, 2022)

printer said:


> *Zelensky offers guarantees for Russian soldiers who surrender*
> Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on Saturday offered guaranteed protections to Russian soldiers who surrender amid the conflict between the countries after Russian President Vladimir Putin announced he was calling up 300,000 reservists to replenish Russian forces.
> 
> Appealing directly to Russians during an address, Zelensky said Ukraine could guarantee three terms to Russian soldiers in exchange for their surrender. He said such Russians will be treated in a civilized manner, the circumstances of their surrender will remain undisclosed and Ukraine will find a way to ensure those who do not want to return to Russia are not exchanged.
> ...


Or, as we might say here, they can’t win, they can’t break even, and they can’t leave the game ”legally”(*)

(* - this is RUSSIA we’re talking about, so ‘legally’ must go in quotes)


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Or, as we might say here, they can’t win, they can’t break even, and they can’t leave the game ”legally”(*)
> 
> (* - this is RUSSIA we’re talking about, so ‘legally’ must go in quotes)


Bloch’s Theorem.

I am reminded of Lalancette’s Corollary to Bloch’s Theorem:

Every major human institution is founded on the belief that one component of the theorem can be falsified.

Capitalism is founded on the idea that you can win.

Socialism: that you can break even.

Mysticism: that you can quit the game.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 25, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Segal's a genuine douchebag with a long history of lying, both big and small
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally consistent with everything I’ve seen and heard about the guy.

if you remember Spy magazine, it entertained itself and its readership for years by regularly trashing the cardboard cutout we now know as Mango Mussolini. Seagal was another of their favorite targets for many reasons, among them his changing the spelling of his last name (Segal) in his quest to pass himself off as a mob-connected tough guy, and not just another Jewish kid from Brooklyn (or the Bronx? Don’t care)

Currently, Mr. Tough Guy is famous for being a regular at Putin’s tea parties, possessing a Russian passport, and regularly confessing his love for Mamma Russkaiya…and most recently in the news for begging Pootie not to send *him* to Ukraine


----------



## printer (Sep 25, 2022)

*Referendums in Donbass on joining the Russian Federation declared valid*
In the Donetsk and Luhansk People's Republics, the turnout for referendums was more than 50% of the voters, so the plebiscites in these territories were recognized as valid. This was reported by the journalist URA.RU from the scene.

“The voter turnout in the LPR for three days of voting was 76.09% of citizens. It was recognized as valid, as more than 50% of the electorate voted in it, ”the correspondent reports with reference to the Central Election Commission. The referendum in the DPR, where more than 50% of the inhabitants also voted, can also be considered held according to international standards, the CEC of the republic adds.








Референдумы в Донбассе о присоединении к РФ признаны состоявшимся


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*The turnout for the referendum in the Kherson region was almost 50%. *
As of September 25, the turnout of referendum participants in the Kherson region was 48.91%. Such data is reported by a URA.RU journalist who is at the scene.

It is also reported that on September 25, 17.2% of citizens voted. A day earlier - September 24 - 16.48%.

Voting in referendums on the entry of the DPR, LPR, Zaporozhye and Kherson regions into Russia has been going on for the third day - since September 23, writes RT . For the first two days, the turnout in the Donetsk People's Republic was 55.5%, in the Luhansk People's Republic - 45.86%.








Явка на референдум в Херсонской области составила почти 50%


Скрин




ura-news.translate.goog





*Russia and Belarus will update the security concept of the Union State*
Belarus and Russia must update the Security Concept of the Union State, taking into account new challenges and threats. This was stated by State Secretary of the Security Council of Belarus Alexander Volfovich.

“Last year, a new National Security Strategy of the Russian Federation was approved. This year we are completing work on the National Security Concept of the Republic of Belarus. Of course, the time has come to correct, to make changes to the Security Concept of the Union State,” Volfovich said on the air of the Belarus 1 TV channel. According to him, Moscow and Minsk are jointly developing "mechanisms to counter today's modern threats to the national security of countries."

Russia has been conducting a special operation on the territory of Ukraine since February 24 . As Russian President Vladimir Putin stated, its main goal is to protect the civilian population of Donbass from genocide by the Kyiv regime. Earlier, the Russian Foreign Ministry admitted that Belarus could intervene in the conflict , in accordance with the military doctrine of the Russian Federation. At the same time, President of Belarus Alexander Lukashenko predicted the imminent completion of the special operation.








РФ и Беларусь обновят концепцию безопасности Союзного государства


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Kadyrov explained to deviators why Russia needs mobilization*
Russia is in danger because of Ukrainian nationalists who want to destroy it. Mobilization is designed to prevent this. This was stated by the head of Chechnya Ramzan Kadyrov.

“With the help of the fascists operating in Ukraine, they want to destroy our country. And this means that the homeland is in danger. Tens of millions of Russians have no idea how many times our state has been threatened over the past 20 years. And it was only thanks to the clear and competent policy of Russian President Vladimir Putin that they did not succeed,” Kadyrov said in a video message published on his telegram channel.

The head of Chechnya explained that even if Russia left all the regions, including Crimea, the West would not stop trying to put pressure on it. Therefore, a special operation, and as a result, a partial mobilization of the population, is a forced and inevitable measure. “If we do not defend our interests, it will be bad for all Russians. We will lose the sovereignty and independence of Russia, and then the enemies will come to every home,” he warned.








Кадыров объяснил уклонистам, зачем России нужна мобилизация


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Tasks for mobilized Russians became known*
The Russians, who fell under partial mobilization, will control the territories liberated during the special military operation (SVO) in Ukraine . This became known from the statement of the commander of the first shock assault battalion of the 131st regiment of the Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) Maxim Indus Drozdov, his words are quoted by Ura.ru.

“It’s time to change the units that are at the forefront and consolidate their positions. The drafted Russians are needed to control the liberated territories. Now we are moving forward, respectively, we need to secure the territories, ”said the serviceman.

The battalion commander expressed confidence that the liberated territories would definitely become part of Russia . He also added that the Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU) use terrorist methods.
Earlier, the portal "Explain.rf" reported that the minimum and maximum time spent by mobilized in the NWO zone has not been determined, since it will depend on the current situation and the tasks facing the units.

On September 21, Russian President Vladimir Putin  announced the start of partial mobilization in the country. According to him, those called up for military service will definitely undergo additional military training before being sent to the units.








Стали известны задачи для мобилизованных россиян


Россияне, которые попали под частичную мобилизацию, будут контролировать освобожденные в ходе СВО на Украине территории, заявил командир первого ударно-штурмового батальона 131-го полка ДНР Максим «Индус» Дроздов. Комбат выразил уверенность в том, что освобожденные территории обязательно войдут...




lenta-ru.translate.goog





That was your Moscow Minute.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 25, 2022)

printer said:


> *Referendums in Donbass on joining the Russian Federation declared valid*
> In the Donetsk and Luhansk People's Republics, the turnout for referendums was more than 50% of the voters, so the plebiscites in these territories were recognized as valid. This was reported by the journalist URA.RU from the scene.
> 
> “The voter turnout in the LPR for three days of voting was 76.09% of citizens. It was recognized as valid, as more than 50% of the electorate voted in it, ”the correspondent reports with reference to the Central Election Commission. The referendum in the DPR, where more than 50% of the inhabitants also voted, can also be considered held according to international standards, the CEC of the republic adds.
> ...


do you think russian propagandist have guys with garbage cans on wheels, with big brooms and shovels that follow them everywhere they go, to pick up all the valuable bullshit that continually spills from their mouths?
like the guy in the credits of the old Rocky and Bullwinkle cartoons?

i wonder if they will mobilize Boris and Natasha?

i found a picture of Boris with steve bannon...


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 25, 2022)

This hasn’t been getting much play:









Russian stocks crash on military mobilization, Ukraine annexation fears — Business Insider


Russian stocks plunged Tuesday on signs that Moscow may escalate its war on Ukraine. Lawmakers are advancing legislation to heighten punishments for military crimes, raising fears of full mobilization. Russian officials also announced plans to hold sham annexation votes in occupied parts of Ukraine.




apple.news


----------



## printer (Sep 25, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> This hasn’t been getting much play:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is in Russia, lost 10%. Sorry, I did not bother to mention it.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 25, 2022)

printer said:


> It is in Russia, lost 10%. Sorry, I did not bother to mention it.


 I meant, “much play in western media”: you are hardly to blame for that!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I meant, “much play in western media”: you are hardly to blame for that!


I think that currency fluctuations are such that they cause the event to hide in the noise floor.


----------



## printer (Sep 25, 2022)

It is the China financial system that gets me worried, not Russia's.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2022)

printer said:


> It is the China financial system that gets me worried, not Russia's.


Speaking from ignorance — how?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 25, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> This hasn’t been getting much play:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


their stock market had room to fall? i would have thought it was already at rock bottom.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> their stock market had room to fall? i would have thought it was already at rock bottom.


I suspect the sticks & cardboard tubes they’d propped it up with collapsed - maybe they should try a stick market: it wood be well-funded


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2022)

‘A way to get rid of us’: Crimean Tatars decry Russia’s mobilisation


Members of ethnic group, which has largely opposed Russian rule since 2014, say they are being disproportionately targeted




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2022)

ANC said:


> ‘A way to get rid of us’: Crimean Tatars decry Russia’s mobilisation
> 
> 
> Members of ethnic group, which has largely opposed Russian rule since 2014, say they are being disproportionately targeted
> ...


i can't believe russia ever got UN membership...
i can't think of one single time in my life more than 4 or 5 month long that russia hasn't been dealing with some kind of scandalous shit, mostly about oppressing or eliminating ethnic populations inside their own country...
it might cause a lot of chaos initially, but russia dissolving into 12 or even 20 rump states couldn't be any worse than the shit they're doing now. NATO would just have to take control until all the nuclear weapons are secured, then withdraw, let them work out their differences themselves, our only rule should be no war crimes, no genocide...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2022)

russia is such a shitty place, led be people so horrible...i question whether this was real, or a staged event to distract people from being drafted as cannon fodder in a doomed war...the swastika seems like such an obvious red herring, given their claims of nazi-ism in Ukraine...i'm very surprised they aren't trying to blame Ukraine somehow
https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/gunman-opens-fire-school-russias-izhevsk-russian-media-cites-local-police-2022-09-26/


----------



## printer (Sep 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Speaking from ignorance — how?


The Chinese people have invested a ton of money into building ghost cities that have no inhabitants. At some point where the music stops and people look for chairs to sit in they will find none. The economy has been boosted by the construction of them, at some point there will be a collapse. We might not be directly exposed but a meltdown there might mess up our supply chains. Also if there was a major depression there the Chinese will not be buying as many raw materials depressing our economies.


----------



## printer (Sep 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can't believe russia ever got UN membership...
> i can't think of one single time in my life more than 4 or 5 month long that russia hasn't been dealing with some kind of scandalous shit, mostly about oppressing or eliminating ethnic populations inside their own country...
> it might cause a lot of chaos initially, but russia dissolving into 12 or even 20 rump states couldn't be any worse than the shit they're doing now. NATO would just have to take control until all the nuclear weapons are secured, then withdraw, let them work out their differences themselves, our only rule should be no war crimes, no genocide...


Nato taking control of the nukes? Putin has been feeding that Nato wants to invade Russia and then make it true? That would be nuclear war time.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2022)

printer said:


> The Chinese people have invested a ton of money into building ghost cities that have no inhabitants. At some point where the music stops and people look for chairs to sit in they will find none. The economy has been boosted by the construction of them, at some point there will be a collapse. We might not be directly exposed but a meltdown there might mess up our supply chains. Also if there was a major depression there the Chinese will not be buying as many raw materials depressing our economies.


Can you point me to an analysis of the economic hazard?


----------



## printer (Sep 26, 2022)

*The Kremlin revealed who is behind the shooting at the Izhevsk school*
The man who shot at one of the schools in Izhevsk belonged to a neo-fascist organization. This statement was made by the press secretary of the President of the Russian Federation Dmitry Peskov.

“Tragic news from Izhevsk. Russian President Vladimir Putin deeply mourns over the deaths of people and children at the school where the attack took place. The person [who carried out the attack] appears to belong to a neo-fascist organization,” he said at a conference call.

An unknown man opened fire at a school in Izhevsk on the morning of September 26. According to preliminary data, the attacker committed suicide. According to the TFR, the number of victims at the moment is 13 people, among the dead are seven children.








В Кремле раскрыли, кто стоит за стрельбой в школе Ижевска


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*The attacker on the school in Izhevsk was registered with a psychiatrist*
The man who shot at a school in Izhevsk on the afternoon of September 26 was registered at a psychoneurological dispensary. This statement was made by the head of Udmurtia Alexander Brechalov.

“The attacker on the school in Izhevsk was registered with the PND,” he commented. His words are quoted by the RT telegram channel.

Earlier, investigators identified the identity of the criminal who attacked school No. 88. It turned out to be a graduate of an educational institution, Nation News reports . The media report that his name is Artem Kazantsev, according to TV channel 360. It was also reported that he was not registered for possession of weapons.

The man opened fire in one of the schools in the city, after which he committed suicide. It is known about 14 dead, including both children and adults.








Напавший на школу в Ижевске состоял на учете у психиатра


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2022)

printer said:


> Nato taking control of the nukes? Putin has been feeding that Nato wants to invade Russia and then make it true? That would be nuclear war time.


everything i just described takes place after the fall of the current shitpire....when Ukraine stomps their guts out through their noses, and putin has been thrown out of at least one window (i can see some wanting to cart his dead, broken ass back to the top floor for their own chance to throw him off.) there are at least 20 rump states that would come into existance, and someone would have to step in and seize all that shit, or someone like kadyrov of that fucking turk thief erdogan would get their hands on them and we'd have the same scenario in miniature 20 times over


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2022)

printer said:


> *The Kremlin revealed who is behind the shooting at the Izhevsk school*
> The man who shot at one of the schools in Izhevsk belonged to a neo-fascist organization. This statement was made by the press secretary of the President of the Russian Federation Dmitry Peskov.
> 
> “Tragic news from Izhevsk. Russian President Vladimir Putin deeply mourns over the deaths of people and children at the school where the attack took place. The person [who carried out the attack] appears to belong to a neo-fascist organization,” he said at a conference call.
> ...


i don't believe a word of that...i don't have an alternative theory, it's just that when you lie every fucking time you open your mouth, i don't belive you anymore...i don't believe one fucking word i see any russian say anywhere...if we're outside at noon and a russian tells me it's sunny, i'll take my sunglasses off to confirm it, myself...
and it conveniently gives them someone to blame, and something for those waiting for draft papers to think about besides wondering how long they'll survive once sent to the front.


----------



## printer (Sep 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Can you point me to an analysis of the economic hazard?


I have read a few things in the past, hard to know what the real picture is in China.









As China’s property crisis grows, is the global economy at risk?


China’s house prices are falling as Beijing reins in sector, raising fears for economic growth at home and globally.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2022)

printer said:


> I have read a few things in the past, hard to know what the real picture is in China.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they could have spent those billions of dollars improving conditions for those whose homes need repair and modernization, instead of building ghost cities...i don't even understand the reasoning behind building a city you don't have the population to populate...¿


----------



## printer (Sep 26, 2022)

*‘Huge problem:’ Iranian drones pose new threat to Ukraine *
It was a little over a week ago that Iranian drones first began appearing in the skies over Ukraine.

Andriana Arekhta, a junior sergeant with the Ukrainian Armed Forces, said the drones flew from Crimea to attack her special forces unit fighting near the southern city of Kherson. The drones evaded the soldiers’ defenses and dropped bombs on their position, destroying two tanks with their crews inside.

“It’s very difficult to see these drones on radars,” said Arekhta, who traveled to Washington, D.C., last week as part of a delegation of female Ukrainian soldiers. “It’s a huge problem.”

Over the past week, Russia has deployed Shahed and Mohajer combat drones imported from Iran in greater numbers across Ukraine, with devastating results. Some hit combat positions, smashing tanks and armored vehicles, while others struck civilian infrastructure, including in the port city of Odesa.

In his nightly address on Friday, Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy said his country’s anti-aircraft forces had shot down more than a dozen drones in the eastern Dnipropetrovsk region and Odesa. The Ukrainian Air Force identified them as Shahed-136 kamikaze drones and Mohajer-6 drones that carry munitions and can also be used for reconnaissance.

But in interviews, a Ukrainian activist and three soldiers said the Iranian drones pose a major threat to both fighters and civilians. Their arrival on the battlefield makes the need for the West to send additional modern weaponry even more urgent, as Kyiv tries to seize on recent gains to retake as much territory as possible before winter sets in, they said.

The Iranian drones appear to be a potential game-changer for the Russians. They are relatively small and fly at low altitude, evading Ukrainian radars. Arekhta said she could shoot them down with Stinger anti-aircraft missiles, but only during the day because the U.S.-provided weapons do not come with a night-vision system.

Ukraine needs modern air defenses, such as the Counter-Rocket, Artillery and Mortar systems the U.S. used in Afghanistan, and 360-degree radar to counter the new threat, the visiting group said.

“I need to be in position against Russian helicopters on one side and Iranian drones came from another side,” Arekhta said. “It’s very hard to close the huge area with Stingers, with other weapons that can hit these drones.”

In the northeast, Ukrainian soldiers are trying to retake ground using Toyotas and other civilian cars — which are particularly vulnerable to drone attack — because their old armored vehicles were destroyed, Chobaniuk said.

The old Soviet-era tanks Kyiv operates have a myriad of problems, Arekhta said. The soldiers frequently get error messages when using the aiming system and there is no fire protection system, forcing them to use a small fire extinguisher on the outside of the tank if they are hit. The tanks don’t connect to the soldiers’ Western-provided radios, so Arekhta has to use her cell phone to communicate. In the winter, “Soviet tank doesn’t work at all,” she said.

Kyiv needs modern tanks, Bradley Fighting Vehicles and Humvees to help Ukraine’s forces advance in the face of heavy Russian artillery, the soldiers said.

While there are questions about the quality of the soldiers Putin has called up, Russia will use the colder months, when fighting typically slows, to train and equip them, the Ukrainian soldiers said. “If we give them that time, in spring there will be an epic battle — another epic battle,” said Daria Zubenko, a senior sergeant who has served as a paramedic and sniper.

Ukraine could use the winter to train its forces on more advanced weapons that the West has not yet greenlighted — for instance, modern battle tanks and fighter jets, Kaleniuk said. The Ukrainian Armed Forces two weeks ago submitted an official letter of request asking for either used or new fighter jets, and its air force has identified a few dozen pilots who speak English and are prepared to begin training immediately, she said.

But modern tanks and jets may be little more than a pipe dream, at least for now. Although Pentagon officials have left the door open to sending Kyiv the U.S.-made F-16 fighter jet, top generals said the planes wouldn’t arrive for years after any political decision was made to donate them.
“I’m really fed up of losing my friends,” Arekhta said. “Sometimes I just say ‘happy birthday’ on social media, on Facebook, and the answer is: ‘he is dead.’ ”








‘Huge problem’: Iranian drones pose new threat to Ukraine


Recent attacks are prompting renewed calls for the U.S. to send more advanced weaponry.




www.politico.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2022)

https://www.cnn.com/2022/09/26/politics/us-warns-putin-nuclear-weapons-analysis/index.html


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2022)

printer said:


> *‘Huge problem:’ Iranian drones pose new threat to Ukraine *
> It was a little over a week ago that Iranian drones first began appearing in the skies over Ukraine.
> 
> Andriana Arekhta, a junior sergeant with the Ukrainian Armed Forces, said the drones flew from Crimea to attack her special forces unit fighting near the southern city of Kherson. The drones evaded the soldiers’ defenses and dropped bombs on their position, destroying two tanks with their crews inside.
> ...


this seems like a good time to let iran share in the sanctions placed on russia...the full fucking package, seized assets, expelled diplomats, embargoed parts and supplies...let the fuckers eat oil...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they could have spent those billions of dollars improving conditions for those whose homes need repair and modernization, instead of building ghost cities...i don't even understand the reasoning behind building a city you don't have the population to populate...¿


Part of it is the odd way development law is structured in China.
I suspect that the correction will be incremental and not catastrophic. Our economy, about 4/3 as big as China’s, weathered both the Lehman event and that man’s $1.9t tax giveaway with definite but not crashy consequences. 

The one good thing to come of this is a slowing of the Belt And Road initiative. China is pursuing the modern version of mercantilism in Africa and other emerging nations, and in time they *could* become a politicoeconomic force greater than the G8. 

Now to avoid a shooting war with them over Taiwan and their designs on bases in the South China Sea snugged up against Indonesia and the Philippines …


----------



## printer (Sep 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Part of it is the odd way development law is structured in China.
> I suspect that the correction will be incremental and not catastrophic. Our economy, about 4/3 as big as China’s, weathered both the Lehman event and that man’s $1.9t tax giveaway with definite but not crashy consequences.
> 
> The one good thing to come of this is a slowing of the Belt And Road initiative. China is pursuing the modern version of mercantilism in Africa and other emerging nations, and in time they *could* become a politicoeconomic force greater than the G8.
> ...


I have little faith in how open China is as far as showing us the true nature of their financial system. Western banks wanted to get in on the action, it is a good thing we are still not integrated with them.


----------



## printer (Sep 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574402238373679104


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2022)

printer said:


> I have little faith in how open China is as far as showing us the true nature of their financial system. Western banks wanted to get in on the action, it is a good thing we are still not integrated with them.


That … yeah.


----------



## printer (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2022)

who said sanctions don't work......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574353838387081216


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 26, 2022)

A Monday update - despite the proud-dad moment, it’s about the fundamental differences between Russian military training & operational structure vs “the NATO style”, ie, *ours*. Interesting & informative.









Ukraine update: As Russia mobilizes, here's what a well-trained army looks like


Mark Sumner was awesome this past week, covering Ukraine through the weekend, on his days off, giving me space to spend precious time with my son Ari at Fort Benning, Georgia between his graduation from infantry advanced training, and entering the...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2022)

awww pooty needs to relax with all this turmoil around him.......









Putin has escaped to a secret palace in a forest amid anti-draft protests in Russian cities, report says


Journalist Farida Rusamova has claimed that Vladimir Putin is released pre-recorded videos sporadically to hide his absence from the Russian public.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Part of it is the odd way development law is structured in China.
> I suspect that the correction will be incremental and not catastrophic. Our economy, about 4/3 as big as China’s, weathered both the Lehman event and that man’s $1.9t tax giveaway with definite but not crashy consequences.
> 
> The one good thing to come of this is a slowing of the Belt And Road initiative. China is pursuing the modern version of mercantilism in Africa and other emerging nations, and in time they *could* become a politicoeconomic force greater than the G8.
> ...


i know this is kind of dumb, but it's too bad we don't have an attractive place to offer the Taiwanese to resettle to, lock, stock, and barrel...
the chinese seem to want Taiwan for at least two reasons...they consider it historically theirs, even though they can see how well that line of reasoning worked out for russia, and, they want the high tech industry...
if we could just help the Taiwanese pack up everything that will pack up, and move it all out asap into a new home, then the chinese could have the island and it's empty buildings...
yeah, i know it's stupid, but the alternative is just about as stupid...eventually have to fight the chinese over this, with a lot of deaths on both sides.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i know this is kind of dumb, but it's too bad we don't have an attractive place to offer the Taiwanese to resettle to, lock, stock, and barrel...
> the chinese seem to want Taiwan for at least two reasons...they consider it historically theirs, even though they can see how well that line of reasoning worked out for russia, and, they want the high tech industry...
> if we could just help the Taiwanese pack up everything that will pack up, and move it all out asap into a new home, then the chinese could have the island and it's empty buildings...
> yeah, i know it's stupid, but the alternative is just about as stupid...eventually have to fight the chinese over this, with a lot of deaths on both sides.


china wants tiawan for it infrastructure since they have the best in the world, they want to take it over, also Taiwan is also the top computer chip manufacturer....lot of major companies are there too...people like Apple, IBM....etc


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i know this is kind of dumb, but it's too bad we don't have an attractive place to offer the Taiwanese to resettle to, lock, stock, and barrel...
> the chinese seem to want Taiwan for at least two reasons...they consider it historically theirs, even though they can see how well that line of reasoning worked out for russia, and, they want the high tech industry...
> if we could just help the Taiwanese pack up everything that will pack up, and move it all out asap into a new home, then the chinese could have the island and it's empty buildings...
> yeah, i know it's stupid, but the alternative is just about as stupid...eventually have to fight the chinese over this, with a lot of deaths on both sides.


I am emphatically not in favor of accommodating Chinese imperialist designs.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am emphatically not in favor of accommodating Chinese imperialist designs.


i'm just fantasizing about a way to save the Taiwanese from a worse fate than the Ukrainians, while reducing the value of the "prize" china wants so badly...with all the Taiwanese gone, and all of the machinery to run their chip industry gone, it would just be another big, empty bunch of buildings for the chinese to watch crumble over time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2022)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2022-09-26/putin-gives-us-fugitive-edward-snowden-russian-citizenship?cmpid==socialflow-twitter-asia&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter&utm_content=asia&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic

here i thought snowden was already a russian agent....guess it's official now


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2022-09-26/putin-gives-us-fugitive-edward-snowden-russian-citizenship?cmpid==socialflow-twitter-asia&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter&utm_content=asia&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic
> 
> here i thought snowden was already a russian agent....guess it's official now


i just caught that in a feed i watch......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2022)

ok who dropped a blunt.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574447445995450369


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2022)

ok pooty you go relax in your hidden mansion......meanwhile.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574300906966978562


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm just fantasizing about a way to save the Taiwanese from a worse fate than the Ukrainians, while reducing the value of the "prize" china wants so badly...with all the Taiwanese gone, and all of the machinery to run their chip industry gone, it would just be another big, empty bunch of buildings for the chinese to watch crumble over time.


Ceding them territory is like feeding them after midnight.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Ceding them territory is like feeding them after midnight.


i get your point, but my point would be that the territory ceded to them would be a useless rock, with all the equipment and people who make it valuable gone...they get what they demanded and threatened about, but none of the things that actually made it more than another largish island...and the Taiwanese would get to carry on with business as usual, after a short adjustment period, without the looming spector of china always staring at them ...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i get your point, but my point would be that the territory ceded to them would be a useless rock, with all the equipment and people who make it valuable gone...they get what they demanded and threatened about, but none of the things that actually made it more than another largish island...and the Taiwanese would get to carry on with business as usual, after a short adjustment period, without the looming spector of china always staring at them ...


and I am saying the cost exceeds the benefit. 

There is also the teenytiny problem of finding livable territory that has not been developed or made parkland.


----------



## printer (Sep 26, 2022)

*Attacks mount in Russia after Putin troop mobilization*
A number of attacks on Russian authorities have been reported since President Vladimir Putin’s announcement of a partial call-up of troops to join his struggling seven-month war in Ukraine. 

In a statement on Monday, Russian authorities said that a 25-year-old male individual opened fire at a military registration and enlistment office in Ust-Ilimsk, resulting in a Kremlin military commander being critically wounded. 

A video of the incident also showed the suspect firing at least one shot at the military commander as bystanders fled the office. 
The military commander was transported to a nearby medical facility and the suspect was arrested and placed into custody, authorities said. 
The shooter’s mother told a Russian media outlet that her son, Ruslan Zinin, was upset about his close friend being drafted into the conflict, despite having little to no military experience, according to The New York Times.

“Ruslan was very upset because of this, because his friend did not serve in the army,” Zinin’s mother told the local media outlet. “They said that there would be partial mobilization, but it turns out that they are taking everyone.”

In a statement through social media platform Telegram, Irkutsk region Gov. Igor Kobzev said the military commander is in critical condition and is “fighting for his life.” 

“I can’t wrap my head around what happened, and I am ashamed that this is happening at a time when, on the contrary, we should be united,” Kobzev wrote in his statement. 

In a separate incident, authorities said that a suspect rammed his vehicle into the entrance of a military recruitment center in Uryupinsk early Monday morning, setting the center on fire after throwing Molotov cocktails, according to The Wall Street Journal. 

According to Russian independent news outlet Mediazona, there have been 17 targeted attacks on military recruitment centers and administrative buildings since Putin’s announcement of partial troop mobilization last week, which came as Ukraine has made significant gains in reclaiming its territory.

Mediazona also noted that in total 54 attacks on military recruitment centers and administrative buildings happened since Russia’s conflict with neighboring Ukraine began in February. 

Thousands of Russians are fleeing or attempting to flee the country to avoid possible conscription.
  
Putin made the mobilization announcement in a televised address, marking the first time Russia has called up another round of troops since World War II, with Kremlin officials specifying that up to 300,000 individuals could be called up to join the military. 

Putin’s announcement sparked demonstrations across dozen of Russian cities, leading authorities to arrest up to 2,356 protesters as of Sunday, according to Russia-based human rights organization OVD-Info.

Also on Monday, at least 15 people were killed and another 24 wounded in a school shooting in central Russia, though the shooter’s motive remains unknown.








Attacks mount in Russia after Putin troop mobilization


A number of attacks on Russian authorities have been reported since President Vladimir Putin’s announcement of a partial call-up of troops to join his struggling seven-month war in Ukraine. I…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Sep 26, 2022)

I once said that we should have given the Jews Prince Edward Island after WWII and then the ME would not have been the mess it is (well sort of). Taiwan infrastructure is huge, the buildings even without the machinery would be many trillions. The last hospital building we added to our medical complex was half a billion. Also the people may like the climate, not a lot of good options for them to relocate to that Trump has not looked at although I have hear the North Koreans may have some beach front land available.


----------



## printer (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> and I am saying the cost exceeds the benefit.
> 
> There is also the teenytiny problem of finding livable territory that has not been developed or made parkland.


Please recall where i said this was probably a bad idea, and a fantasy. It was just a what if, if we had a suitable place for them, if they would be willing. I don't know how nationalistic the Taiwanese are, how attached they are to their "ancestral lands".
If they could successfully move their entire country without it causing crippling debt, if the chinese would be happy with the empty island, with no industrial base, and no operators for that now nonexistent industrial base.
If a lot of other things i probably wouldn't ever think of without prompting.
Maybe they should negotiate with musk, and colonize the moon...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Please recall where i said this was probably a bad idea, and a fantasy. It was just a what if, if we had a suitable place for them, if they would be willing. I don't know how nationalistic the Taiwanese are, how attached they are to their "ancestral lands".
> If they could successfully move their entire country without it causing crippling debt, if the chinese would be happy with the empty island, with no industrial base, and no operators for that now nonexistent industrial base.
> If a lot of other things i probably wouldn't ever think of without prompting.
> Maybe they should negotiate with musk, and colonize the moon...


I will still point out the parts I think are a bad idea, and why. It’s not personal. 

As for this iteration, I’ll say let’s not dignify the Muskmelon by treating him as if he had diplomatic sway. On a technical level, Shartsip is unproven. Its big use (if it works!) will be orbital flights for fifty passengers at a time, giving the high hard one to Branson and Bezos. 

That, and hundreds of Starlitter crapsats at one go. 

Also, the moon isn’t real estate under the terms of an international treaty. Though seeing crater slopes planted with the terraced verdure of _Camellia sinica_ var. _vacuodura_ would be sort of pretty.

__


----------



## printer (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> who said sanctions don't work......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574353838387081216


It doesn't mean much because the government has such tight control there they tell people when they can sell stocks and they tell people to hold on to them too


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2022)

is this sabotage? or just shoddy russian building and maintenance?
if it is sabotage, it was done by a country with submarines...
the average depth of the pipeline is 80-110 meters, people can only scuba to about half that depth, without having to stop to decompress for quite a while...not really a stealth operation kind of thing...
which leads me to believe it's just from the shitty way russians do everything they do...but they'll still blame someone.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is this sabotage? or just shoddy russian building and maintenance?
> if it is sabotage, it was done by a country with submarines...
> the average depth of the pipeline is 80-110 meters, people can only scuba to about half that depth, without having to stop to decompress for quite a while...not really a stealth operation kind of thing...
> which leads me to believe it's just from the shitty way russians do everything they do...but they'll still blame someone.


i'm kinda thinking it is, but by the Russians....seems something???? made a hole in the pipeline, and from some reports it's a good size......


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is this sabotage? or just shoddy russian building and maintenance?
> if it is sabotage, it was done by a country with submarines...
> the average depth of the pipeline is 80-110 meters, people can only scuba to about half that depth, without having to stop to decompress for quite a while...not really a stealth operation kind of thing...
> which leads me to believe it's just from the shitty way russians do everything they do...but they'll still blame someone.


not to go DIY on you, but a wire-guided submersible drone bearing a few kg of thump, operated from a pleasure boat, could do it. The U have shown adeptness at improvising that way. (An autonomous drone could do it, but is a much tougher build.)

However, unplanned failure could explain.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> not to go DIY on you, but a wire-guided submersible drone bearing a few kg of thump, operated from a pleasure boat, could do it. The U have shown adeptness at improvising that way. (An autonomous drone could do it, but is a much tougher build.)
> 
> However, unplanned failure could explain.


would the Ukrainians have such a thing? i'm guessing thats a pretty expensive, specialized piece of equipment. it's certainly possible, but as far as i know, they don't have much in the way of their own pipelines to maintain. i guess it could be used to inspect bridges, damaged ships, etc...
it just seems like a very remote place to strike, when those pipelines all run above ground for hundreds if not thousands of kilometers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2022)

Mobilised Russians call hotline to ask how to surrender


ALONA MAZURENKO - MONDAY, 26 SEPTEMBER 2022, 21:55 Andrii Yusov, spokesman for the Ministry of Defence of Ukraine, said that the ministry's hotline has received many calls from Russians who had recently been called up and who are now asking how to surrender to Ukraine.




news.yahoo.com





already jumping ship......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2022)

Facebook trolls took it in the shorts again.........









Facebook takes down Russian network impersonating European news outlets


Meta says it has disrupted a large Russian network of fake accounts pushing a pro-Kremlin view of the war in Ukraine and a separate Chinese campaign targeting the U.S. midterm elections.




www.npr.org





glad i got off that thing in 2016....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> would the Ukrainians have such a thing? i'm guessing thats a pretty expensive, specialized piece of equipment. it's certainly possible, but as far as i know, they don't have much in the way of their own pipelines to maintain. i guess it could be used to inspect bridges, damaged ships, etc...
> it just seems like a very remote place to strike, when those pipelines all run above ground for hundreds if not thousands of kilometers.


A commercial solution for about the price of a car. It would be a bit like operating a claw game with unlimited quarters. 

The advantage of doing it in deepish water is that it becomes a bitch to repair. 









JW Fishers DV-2 Surface Dropped Underwater Video Camera System


The DV-2 dropped video system provides a cost effective method for underwater search and inspection operations. The system is deployed over the side of the vessel and lowered to the bottom. Targets can be verified and recorded without incurring time consuming check out dives. The camera is...




www.metaldetector.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574661449628061696
look like a couple of holes......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2022)

yeah right.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574677531986231297
is that why your drones have been seen flying over Odessa


----------



## printer (Sep 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574661449628061696
> look like a couple of holes......


Which I find confusing. I thought they did not approve NS2, why is it full of gas and connected to NS1?


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2022)

printer said:


> Which I find confusing. I thought they did not approve NS2, why is it full of gas and connected to NS1?


they wont let you take away their toys


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2022)

printer said:


> Which I find confusing. I thought they did not approve NS2, why is it full of gas and connected to NS1?


got me, i'm not the powers that be....i'm wondering that too.....nother update say's 3 are damaged, there is another down there......?????


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

printer said:


> Which I find confusing. I thought they did not approve NS2, why is it full of gas and connected to NS1?


There might be an undisclosed spur to Kaliningrad.


----------



## printer (Sep 27, 2022)

*The State Duma of the Russian Federation agreed to write off mortgages and loans from part of the mobilized*
The State Duma agreed to write off mortgages and loans from part of the mobilized citizens. Write-offs concern those mobilized citizens who will die or receive the first group of disability. Anatoly Aksakov, Chairman of the State Duma Committee on the Financial Market, spoke about this.

“If a person dies or becomes a disabled person of the first group, he does not pay loans from a bank or an MFI, these debts are not transferred to anyone,” Aksakov said, speaking at a plenary meeting of the State Duma. His words are quoted by TASS. According to Aksakov, this is not yet indicated in the current version of the bill.








В Госдуме РФ согласились списать ипотеки и кредиты с части мобилизованных


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*The Kremlin admitted that Ukraine will continue the shelling of Donbass after the referendums*
Ukraine may continue the shelling of Donbas after the referenda on the entry of the liberated territories into Russia. This was stated by the press secretary of the President of the Russian Federation Dmitry Peskov.

“It will depend on the Ukrainian side. The situation will radically change from a legal point of view, from the point of view of international law, with all the consequences of protecting the security of these territories,” Peskov told reporters. The information is transmitted by the correspondent of URA.RU. So he answered the question whether the shelling in the Donbass will stop after the republics join Russia.








В Кремле допустили, что Украина продолжит обстрелы Донбасса и после референдумов


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Kazakhstan will extradite Russia deviators from partial mobilization*
azakhstan is going to extradite the Russians for evading partial mobilization if they received a summons and left. This was announced by the head of the Interior Ministry of Kazakhstan Marat Akhmetzhanov.

“The two states have an agreement on the extradition of criminals and those suspected of crimes. But there are no legal grounds for the extradition of those who did not receive a summons and left the Russian Federation, ”Kazakhstan Akhmetzhanov was quoted by Sputnik as saying. According to him, the Russians will be extradited if they are wanted.








Казахстан будет выдавать России уклонистов от частичной мобилизации


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Putin revealed what will happen to the record grain harvest in Russia*
Russian President Vladimir Putin revealed what will happen to the record grain harvest that Russia will receive in 2022. He made it clear that Russia will provide not only for itself, political scientists explained to URA.RU the results of Putin's meeting on the situation in agriculture on September 27. The harvest will be enough to maintain world food stability. If the West is interested in this and does not want to bring the situation to the onset of famine in the poorest countries, it should abandon sanctions against the Russian Federation, experts say.

The grain harvest this year will be a record one, President Putin began a meeting on the situation in the agro-industrial complex. “138.7 million tons of grain have been threshed. This is about a third more than in the same period last year. According to experts, the total grain harvest may reach 150 million tons. Wheat - about 100 million tons. This will be a record value in the entire history of Russia,” Putin said and stressed that this would allow the Russian Federation to “guaranteedly cover its own needs.”

Such a harvest is an additional resource for increasing exports, the President noted. However, the supply of grain and fertilizers to world markets , he said, is still difficult. And if the sanctions on Russia are not lifted, it threatens a "global food crisis." “This is completely unrelated to Russia’s special military operation in the Donbass. The responsibility for it lies entirely with the collective West. The cost of food on the world market has returned to the levels of the beginning of the year, but at the same time 40 percent higher than in 2020.








Путин раскрыл, что будет с рекордным урожаем зерна в России


Планы президента РФ ставят Запад перед выбором




ura-news.translate.goog





Wow, how did they achieve such an increase in production? Ukrainian grain?

*Foreign military correspondent dispelled Western myths about the referendum*
Colombian military corpsman William Parra dispelled Western myths about the referendum, that people vote against their will. He told about it to the correspondent of URA.RU.

“I perfectly understand that people who come here are tired of living in constant fear. They want the country to recover. They want a normal job, they want to live in peace. Therefore, I would say that this is a vote of hope, ”said the military commander. He also noted that if there is pressure on the residents of the liberated territories, it is only from Ukraine.








Иностранный военкор развеял западные мифы о референдуме


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





The comment below the article.

"it’s funny if, before the vote count, in Russia24 they say that people vote as they should)))))))))) Pysy: Parra currently has political asylum in Venezuela after he was accused of having connections in Colombia with the FARC rebels."


----------



## printer (Sep 27, 2022)

*In Photos: Occupied Ukrainian Regions Vote in 'Sham' Annexation Referendums*




























Russia to Hand Summons to Conscripted Reservists at Georgia Border - The Moscow Times


Russian military reservists attempting to travel to neighboring Georgia to escape Moscow’s “partial” mobilization will be handed their draft summons at the border, regional authorities in southern Russia said Tuesday. “Citizens of the Russian Federation who are wishing to leave the country but...




www.themoscowtimes.com





Pretty easy to see how your neighbour voted. Armed soldiers for security.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

printer said:


> *In Photos: Occupied Ukrainian Regions Vote in 'Sham' Annexation Referendums*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m wagering that folding the ballot (or taping a blank across the show face) is a prison offense.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> not to go DIY on you, but a wire-guided submersible drone bearing a few kg of thump, operated from a pleasure boat, could do it. The U have shown adeptness at improvising that way. (An autonomous drone could do it, but is a much tougher build.)
> 
> However, unplanned failure could explain.


The GPS coordinates of the pipeline are well known and all you have to do is drop a depth charge or something equivalent off the back of a boat and bang


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is this sabotage? or just shoddy russian building and maintenance?
> if it is sabotage, it was done by a country with submarines...
> the average depth of the pipeline is 80-110 meters, people can only scuba to about half that depth, without having to stop to decompress for quite a while...not really a stealth operation kind of thing...
> which leads me to believe it's just from the shitty way russians do everything they do...but they'll still blame someone.


I believe the pipeline was constructed by a western contractor Russia doesn't have those capabilities


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I suspect that the correction will be incremental and not catastrophic. Our economy, about 4/3 as big as China’s, weathered both the Lehman event and that man’s $1.9t tax giveaway with definite but not crashy consequences.


A matter of perspective: that event-period crashed my entire life…no correction gained or expected


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> A matter of perspective: that event-period crashed my entire life…no correction gained or expected


Genuinely sorry to hear that.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

Referendum ballot.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2022)

printer said:


> *The State Duma of the Russian Federation agreed to write off mortgages and loans from part of the mobilized*
> The State Duma agreed to write off mortgages and loans from part of the mobilized citizens. Write-offs concern those mobilized citizens who will die or receive the first group of disability. Anatoly Aksakov, Chairman of the State Duma Committee on the Financial Market, spoke about this.
> 
> “If a person dies or becomes a disabled person of the first group, he does not pay loans from a bank or an MFI, these debts are not transferred to anyone,” Aksakov said, speaking at a plenary meeting of the State Duma. His words are quoted by TASS. According to Aksakov, this is not yet indicated in the current version of the bill.
> ...


ask the duma if they can offer you a guarantee that you'll live to collect any of these incentives? 
"da, you WILL die, but your family will be able to pay off the house, and maybe even send your son to school, so we can draft him for the next war of conquest we can afford to start."


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Mobilised Russians call hotline to ask how to surrender
> 
> 
> ALONA MAZURENKO - MONDAY, 26 SEPTEMBER 2022, 21:55 Andrii Yusov, spokesman for the Ministry of Defence of Ukraine, said that the ministry's hotline has received many calls from Russians who had recently been called up and who are now asking how to surrender to Ukraine.
> ...


I’d be AWFULLY CONCERNED about sabotage, espionage, discord & other mischief from agents masquerading as ‘surrendering’ Russians…I’m sure I don’t have to explain that to Zelenskyy, though


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I’d be AWFULLY CONCERNED about sabotage, discord & other mischief from agents masquerading as ‘surrendering’ Russians…I’m sure I don’t have to explain that to Zelenskyy, though


I'm pretty sure they're interned, and processed. There's no way they leave them free on their own recognizance.
I'd build internment camps on the borders of every city the russians are likely to attack, on the side facing the russians...Let them take out their own trash, on the way to the graveyard.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Referendum ballot.
> 
> View attachment 5204108


Clever play: EASY to read *at a distance* in thos clear boxes…I doubt it’s accidental that the ballots are being DISPLAYED SO PLAINLY before being dropped - no doubt the consequences for varying from ‘the method’ have been explained in graphic detail.

This is EXACTLY how Eastern Europe “joined” the USSR, back in the day….


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I’d be AWFULLY CONCERNED about sabotage, discord & other mischief from agents masquerading as ‘surrendering’ Russians…I’m sure I don’t have to explain that to Zelenskyy, though


I would be most concerned for the safety of the conscription refugees. I’d offer them the hospitality of secure and concealed (but decent) lodgings in the interim. You _never do know_ when Spetsnaz might turn up with marshmallows and Graham crackers.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Clever play: EASY to read *at a distance* in thos clear boxes…I doubt it’s accidental that the ballots are being DISPLAYED SO PLAINLY before being dropped - no doubt the consequences for varying from ‘the method’ have been explained in graphic detail.
> 
> This is EXACTLY how Eastern Europe “joined” the USSR, back in the day….


Thus my 14898 a few posts back.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I’d be AWFULLY CONCERNED about sabotage, discord & other mischief from agents masquerading as ‘surrendering’ Russians…I’m sure I don’t have to explain that to Zelenskyy, though


i'm concerned too bout the same thing...well see.....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

U.S. steps up intel, surveillance after Putin’s nuke threats


But Washington worries that the first signs of a possible attack may come too late.




www.politico.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 27, 2022)

LOL


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> U.S. steps up intel, surveillance after Putin’s nuke threats
> 
> 
> But Washington worries that the first signs of a possible attack may come too late.
> ...


i was gonna write some big thing...
but you know what? fuck that. it's time to call putin, see if he's bluffing or not.
the world can't afford to let a little pissant shit heel fuck like putin hold it ransom, no matter why.
this is a motherfucking bad precedent to set...now every little fucknaggle who's country has managed to cobble together some kind of crappy nuke is going to start trying to annex their neighbors, and they'll blow up the fucking world unless we let them.
call putin the fuck out...give Ukraine weapons that will hit anywhere in russia, HARD...and stand ready to stomp his fucking head in if he uses even the smallest of tactical nukes


----------



## printer (Sep 27, 2022)

*Zelensky calls to remove Russia from UN Security Council*
Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky implored the United Nations Security Council on Tuesday to completely isolate Russia from the global peace keeping body, as the majority of council members condemned Moscow for land-grabs of Ukrainian territory. 
Zelensky addressed the council as Russia is carrying out referenda in occupied Ukrainian territory, which the U.S. and U.K. have warned are a pretext to Moscow annexing the land and escalating its military offensive in the country. 

“No one will be surprised if this room of the U.N. Security Council will be turned into a zone of violence by representatives of Russia,” Zelensky said in video remarks delivered to the council. 

“There is only one way to stop this all. First, the complete isolation of Russia in response to everything it does. The state cannot remain a permanent member to the U.N. Security Council with the right of veto, if such a state is waging a genocidal policy right now, keeping the world one step away from a radiation disaster and at the same time keep on threatening with nuclear strikes. Russia should be excluded from all international organizations.”

Rosemary Dicarlo, the UN’s Under-Secretary-General for Political and Peacebuilding Affairs, told the Security Council that the referenda votes being carried out by Russian officials in Ukraine’s territory “cannot be regarded as legal under international law.
Russia’s ambassador to the UN, Vasily Nebenzya said the results from the referenda will be published over the next few days and sought to portray them as “upholding of all electoral norms.”

“Aware that our former Western partners are not listening to us or will rather pretend not to listen to us, the Referendum were conducted exclusively transparently with upholding of all electoral norms, this is an undisputed fact,” Nebenzya said.

U.S. Ambassador to the UN, Linda Thomas-Greenfield said the U.S. and Albania have authored a resolution to reject Russia’s referenda votes in Ukraine and is “calling on member states not to recognize any altered status of Ukraine and obligating Russia to withdraw its troops from Ukraine.”

The U.S. and allies are mobilizing allies to reject Russia’s attempts at annexing territory in Ukraine, and Kyiv is pushing for supporters to double down on military assistance to deliver Moscow a decisive battlefield defeat. 

The Security Council meeting was scheduled in response to Russia’s referenda efforts and followed a meeting earlier in the week on the sidelines of the UN’s General Assembly, where the U.S. and other partner countries condemned Russian President Vladimir Putin’s plans to call up 300,000 Russians to military service in Ukraine.

Putin, in announcing the military call up, also warned the West he was not bluffing in threatening the use of nuclear weapons to protect Russia and its people.

Zelensky on Tuesday said Putin’s threats “proves that Russia has no right to possess nuclear weapons as it is unable to guarantee the safety of the world, even against the threats of using nuclear weapons.”

The U.S. has said it is taking Putin’s threats seriously, even as officials say it has not seen a change in Russia’s nuclear posturing.
But a mysterious gas leak that occurred Tuesday on the Nord Stream 1 natural gas pipeline that runs from Russia to Europe is raising concern about how the Kremlin will lash out as it falters in Ukraine. 

Ursula von der Leyen, President of the European Commission, called the gas leak “sabotage”.

“Paramount to now investigate the incidents, get full clarity on events and why,” she tweeted. “Any deliberate disruption of active European energy infrastructure is unacceptable and will lead to the strongest possible response.” 
Secretary of State Antony Blinken, speaking during a press conference earlier on Tuesday, said the U.S. had not yet confirmed initial reports of an attack or sabotage.

“Now, my understanding is the leaks will not have a significant impact on Europe’s energy resilience, and what’s critical is that we are working day in, day out both on a short-term basis and a long-term basis to address energy security for Europe and, for that matter, around the world,” he said.








Zelensky calls to remove Russia from UN Security Council


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky implored the United Nations Security Council on Tuesday to completely isolate Russia from the global peacekeeping body, as the majority of council members con…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204125


looks like they used all their parade AKs


----------



## printer (Sep 27, 2022)

*Arming Cyprus is the next step to deterring Putin and Erdogan*
Earlier this month, the Biden administration lifted the three-and-a-half-decade-old ban on the sale of U.S. arms to the Republic of Cyprus. With the ban in place, America had tied one arm behind its back in the Eastern Mediterranean. The United States already arms Israel and Greece but, until now, had not extended a similar hand to Cyprus, a critical partner in deterring Russian and Turkish aggression. 

The increasingly contested region hosts massive offshore energy discoveries and sits at the intersection of the chaotic European, Middle Eastern and African theaters. With the Biden administration making the important decision to remove the arms ban for one year, Washington can bolster this vital region’s stability by providing the Republic of Cyprus with much-needed American-made arms.

Congress restricted the sale of U.S. arms to Cyprus in 1987, hoping it would incentivize a diplomatic settlement to the island’s frozen conflict. Yet, Cyprus remains divided still. All that the arms ban accomplished was to push the Republic of Cyprus toward Russia while undermining its ability to promote stability in the Eastern Mediterranean. Last year, President Biden renewed a one-year limited waiver that President Trump first issued to allow the sale of non-lethal defense articles to Cyprus, a recognition both of Cyprus’s importance and the arms ban’s deleteriousness to U.S. interests. 

As the region becomes increasingly contested because of offshore natural gas discoveries and as an epicenter of global strategic competition, Cyprus is an important U.S. partner against Russia’s growing aggression and Turkey’s unreliable foreign policy. With America’s European partners looking to decrease their reliance on Russian energy, the development of natural gas routes through the Mediterranean is increasingly important. 

However, Turkish belligerency hinders the growth of commercial and energy projects in the region. In June, Cyprus lodged a complaint at the United Nations that Turkey was attempting to take full control of Northern Cyprus. Tensions between Athens and Ankara have escalated in recent weeks with both sides accusing each other of violating their airspace and Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan issuing not-so-veiled threats to attack Greece. 

Acknowledging the need to move past policies from the 1980s but that Cyprus’s close ties with Russia are a significant obstacle to lifting the arms ban, the FY2020 National Defense Authorization Act (NDAA) charted a course for resuming weapons sales, if Nicosia decreased its ties with Moscow. Specifically, the law requires Cyprus to cooperate on anti-money laundering efforts and block Russian naval vessels from accessing its ports as conditions for lifting the U.S. arms sale ban.

Cyprus has now fulfilled both obligations. In recognition, Secretary of State Antony Blinken wisely made the decision to lift the arms ban for one year as allowed by law pending another determination that Cyprus is abiding by those conditions. The arms ban should remain lifted so long as Cyprus continues its anti-money laundering cooperation and restricts access to Russian naval vessels. 

After pressure from the United States and European Union, Cyprus took substantive anti-money laundering measures, including ending its “Golden Visa” program in November 2020 and complying with EU regulations against terror financing.

Over the past few years, Russian ships have visited Cypriot ports numerous times, and Cypriot officials had previously stressed the need to have good relations with Moscow. Russian vessels berthed at Cypriot ports at least eight times between January 2021 and November 2021.

Since Putin’s unprovoked invasion of Ukraine on Feb. 24, Cyprus has changed its tune about engagement with the Russian military. In March, Cyprus suspended Russia’s usage of Cypriot ports. It canceled the five Russian port calls previously scheduled for this year and denied it access at least once. No Russian vessel has visited a Cypriot port since November 2021. 

Nicosia’s decision to cancel Russian visits to its ports at least temporarily satisfies the conditions for ending the prohibition on U.S. arms sales to Cyprus. At the same time, it is not clear whether Cyprus will approve Russian naval visits to its ports if the war in Ukraine ends. If Cyprus repeatedly remains in compliance, Congress should consider removing the ban permanently.

To incentivize Cyprus’s continued Western orientation, the United States should quickly assist Cyprus to replace its aging Russian military helicopters, T-80 tanks, Tor-M1 and BUK air defense systems, and armored personnel carriers with U.S. or Western arms. The Biden administration should also explore supplying Cyprus with coastal patrol vessels and other naval equipment to defend territorial waters and offshore energy resources. 

The Biden administration took a first step toward strengthening stability in the Eastern Mediterranean by reversing the failed ban on U.S. weapons sales to Cyprus. Ending the arms ban alone, however, is not enough to create positive developments. Now, the United States can fully engage in the region by bolstering its partner’s security with much-needed arms. 








Arming Cyprus is the next step to deterring Putin and Erdogan


Cyprus is an important U.S. partner against Russia’s growing aggression and Turkey’s unreliable foreign policy.




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2022)

printer said:


> *Arming Cyprus is the next step to deterring Putin and Erdogan*
> Earlier this month, the Biden administration lifted the three-and-a-half-decade-old ban on the sale of U.S. arms to the Republic of Cyprus. With the ban in place, America had tied one arm behind its back in the Eastern Mediterranean. The United States already arms Israel and Greece but, until now, had not extended a similar hand to Cyprus, a critical partner in deterring Russian and Turkish aggression.
> 
> The increasingly contested region hosts massive offshore energy discoveries and sits at the intersection of the chaotic European, Middle Eastern and African theaters. With the Biden administration making the important decision to remove the arms ban for one year, Washington can bolster this vital region’s stability by providing the Republic of Cyprus with much-needed American-made arms.
> ...


----------



## printer (Sep 27, 2022)

*The first results of referendums at polling stations in Russia have been published *
The counting commissions have published the first results of referendums on the future of the Donetsk and Lugansk People's Republics, Zaporozhye and Kherson regions.

At polling stations in Russia, the votes of residents of these regions were distributed as follows:

98.72% of voters supported the entry of the DPR into Russia (after processing 75.23% of the votes);

for the entry of the LPR into Russia - 97.9% (77.89% of the vote);

for the entry of the Zaporozhye regioninto Russia - 97.74% (57% of the vote);

for the entry of the Kherson region into Russia - 96.75% (100% of the vote).

In addition, the first results of voting in the Kherson and Zaporozhye regions have also been made public. According to the results of processing 11.62% of the protocols, 87.42% of voters voted for the entry of the Kherson region into Russia. In the Zaporozhye region, 29.19% of ballots were checked, and 93.11% of local residents supported joining Russia.








Опубликованы первые итоги референдумов на участках в России


Счетные комиссии опубликовали первые итоги референдумов о будущем Донецкой и Луганской народных республик, Запорожской и Херсонской областей. РИА Новости, 27.09.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





*Beeline in Kazakhstan will stop broadcasting 15 Russian TV channels*
The telecommunications company Beeline Kazakhstan will stop broadcasting 15 Russian TV channels in the republic from October 5, the company's website says.

"From October 5, 2022, the following channels will stop broadcasting on TV Internet Doma and in the BeeTV service: Dom Kino , Pobeda, Oh!", Channel One of the CIS , NTV MIR, Karusel International, "Russia 24", "Music of the First", " RTR Planet ", "Time: far and near", "Telecafe", "Let's go", "House of Cinema Premium HD", "Beaver", "Russia K", - it is noted in message.

According to the company, remote channels are being changed to Evrokino, Favorite Cinema, 1HD music and Food Premium HD.

The message does not explain the reason for changing the list of TV channels in Beeline services.








Beeline в Казахстане прекратит трансляцию 15 российских телеканалов


Телекоммуникационная компания Beeline Казахстан с 5 октября прекращает трансляцию в республике 15 российских телеканалов, говорится на сайте компании. РИА Новости, 27.09.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2022)

printer said:


> *The first results of referendums at polling stations in Russia have been published *
> The counting commissions have published the first results of referendums on the future of the Donetsk and Lugansk People's Republics, Zaporozhye and Kherson regions.
> 
> At polling stations in Russia, the votes of residents of these regions were distributed as follows:
> ...


Vlad is in trouble and getting deeper, it's obvious that he can't mobilize more troops, just cannon fodder and the physical infrastructure for mobilization is not there. There is a mass exodus from Russia, the neighboring republics are shitting on Putin and his semi allies are disrespecting him, though Russia does not have any allies, unless you include Belarus.

Ukraine has begun offensive operations and the professional army is going through this mob of miscreants pretty fast, considering their limited support from the west. They are beating the shit out of the Russians with one hand tied behind their back, If Vlad does something stupid, Uncle Sam will make sure they are two fisted and can kick too, that's aside from whatever else they do to them. Joe needs to restrain the state department, military and national security communities, or things would be much worse for Russia than they are, they clearly want Vlad's ass. Joe, I think is saving the nasty stuff as leverage over Putin, however with Ukrainian successes, that leverage is disappearing fast, since it can't get much worse for the Russians in Ukraine. I think a big defeat and lots of Russian prisoners around Kherson and the loss of most of Luhansk would shake Vlad, if not finish him.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2022)

do you think putin is so fucking insane that he will feel justified using a nuclear weapon on the strength of these pretend referendums?
no one on the entire planet believes they were fair, and even if they were fair...you can't just march into your neighbors country and demand a vote so you can steal part of it...only a fool or an insane person would think so.
the consequences to russia have been what is stopping him, not any fake referendums...and the consequences to russia are the same or worse than they have ever been. 
i hope he tries to escalate things...this has to come to a head, one way or another.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do you think putin is so fucking insane that he will feel justified using a nuclear weapon on the strength of these pretend referendums?
> no one on the entire planet believes they were fair, and even if they were fair...you can't just march into your neighbors country and demand a vote so you can steal part of it...only a fool or an insane person would think so.
> the consequences to russia have been what is stopping him, not any fake referendums...and the consequences to russia are the same or worse than they have ever been.
> i hope he tries to escalate things...this has to come to a head, one way or another.


He's on the ropes, or soon will be by the time the Ukrainians are done with the fucker. What good would a nuke do? If he nuked a city, it would be game over for him and using one on the battlefield is useless. The first tactical nuke that goes off in Ukraine will be the end of Vlad, he won't get out of it alive, one way or another. America can shoot down missiles with patriots and other AA missiles and the reaction would be the extinction of Russia and most Russians. They can house Russian prisoners in the cities, but Putin will kill his own as quick as he would kill Ukrainians.

A plan for Vlad to survive might be retirement and a peaceful transition of power to an ally, but they would just blame him for the debacle and rightly so. He might stay out of jail or being tossed out of a window, if he cut a deal and went peacefully, if not, a way will be found to kill the bastard. Vlad will reach a point where his personal survival is a stake by spring, if they take a pounding in Ukraine and I think they will before the end of October. Perhaps a little present for Joe and the democrats and all the help he's been giving them, the timing looks about right.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's on the ropes, or soon will be by the time the Ukrainians are done with the fucker. What good would a nuke do? If he nuked a city, it would be game over for him and using one on the battlefield is useless. The first tactical nuke that goes off in Ukraine will be the end of Vlad, he won't get out of it alive, one way or another. America can shoot down missiles with patriots and other AA missiles and the reaction would be the extinction of Russia and most Russians. They can house Russian prisoners in the cities, but Putin will kill his own as quick as he would kill Ukrainians.
> 
> A plan for Vlad to survive might be retirement and a peaceful transition of power to an ally, but they would just blame him for the debacle and rightly so. He might stay out of jail or being tossed out of a window, if he cut a deal and went peacefully, if not, a way will be found to kill the bastard. Vlad will reach a point where his personal survival is a stake by spring, if they take a pounding in Ukraine and I think they will before the end of October. Perhaps a little present for Joe and the democrats and all the help he's been giving them, the timing looks about right.


one way or the other, someone is going to have to come for putin. he's guilty of too many war crimes to remain free. 
the sanctions should and probably will stay in full effect until he is surrendered, unless he's already dead at the end of hostilities...if there is an end to hostilities...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> one way or the other, someone is going to have to come for putin. he's guilty of too many war crimes to remain free.
> the sanctions should and probably will stay in full effect until he is surrendered, unless he's already dead at the end of hostilities...if there is an end to hostilities...


Like all tyrants he is riding the tiger and he dare not fall off lest the beast consume him. That's Vlad's main problem, it would be too useful to have him dead and might solve some problems, the blame can go with him into the grave. Vlad is in an existential struggle for existence now, his enemies abroad are emboldened, his army is pathetic, the economy is melting down and most of the men in the country are freaking out. The hard right is freaking out too and know they are getting their asses handed to them on the battlefield. They were all in on the war though, just as much as Putin.

Know yourself and know your enemy and you will win every time, know neither and you will lose every time. Vlad neither knew his army or his enemy, he seems disconnected and not a hands-on guy. War is serious business with unexpected conquests and risks, it should only be pursued as a last resort, but know what you are getting into. Vlad pursued war for no good reason and had no idea what he was getting into, or that it would cost him his life perhaps inside a year.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2022)

Putins bitch says he can fix everything.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Putins bitch says he can fix everything.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204502


I can imagine what would happen to America and Ukraine if that asshole traitor were president, NATO would be finished. Vlad was gonna invade Ukraine even if Trump won, it would have been much easier with Trump blocking all arms shipments to Ukraine. He would have sold them and America down the river, no problem and created a Russian MAGA 5th column in America. If you were a Russian agent, MAGA republicans would be at the top of your list.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Putins bitch says he can fix everything.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204502


what a load of stupid horseshit....why does he think anyone wants his fucking help? we're not fleecing retarded rednecks out of their kids christmas money, stealing secret documents, or trying to stage a coup...and if we were, we'd find someone who actually is good at it..


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2022)

looks like Lyman's gonna fall


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575028962362765312
Russians are running like rats from there


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> one way or the other, someone is going to have to come for putin. he's guilty of too many war crimes to remain free.


How many war crimes do you have to commit to not remain free?





__





Loading…






www.thetoptens.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2022)

you might as well put her up there too....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575118582530326530
kidnapping of children


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2022)

Good old Peej, ignoring Putin's military raping and murdering children to push a false dichotomy whataboutism.


PJ Diaz said:


> How many war crimes do you have to commit to not remain free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## printer (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2022)

umm yeah it's called a war zone you idiot.....sheesh


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575128031760465923


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2022)

*General Petraeus: Putin is desperate and in an irreversible situation | DW News*
496,365 views Sep 28, 2022 Four Star General Petraeus told DW that Ukraine should become a NATO member after the war with Russia is over. "The success of some kind of Marshall Plan for Ukraine needs a security guarantee, otherwise it will not succeed." He doesn't see any changes after the midterms regarding support from the US: "The midterms will not change this. There will be enough support no matter who controls which house."

He said, "Putin is in a very desperate situation which is irreversible for him if the US and other NATO members continue to provide the support."

Asked about the possible use of nuclear weapons he said: "The use of tactical weapons would actually not reverse Russia's fortunes on the battlefield. It would be very destructive, very lethal in a specific area on that battlefield, but it would not reverse this reality that confronts Russia. And that is the new development."

Asked about when the war might be over, he said that one of the factors he is watching most closely has to do with "Russian morale and does individual soldiers, do small units, do large units surrender or meld away, collapse? This is going to be a tougher winter for Russian soldiers than it will be for the Ukrainians. The Ukrainians are on their own soil with a very supportive citizenry around them. Doing whatever they can to support. The Russians are in areas where the citizens hate them. They're occupiers."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


tucker carlson is one reason i don't believe in christianity...a caring compassionate god would never make the rest of us share a world with a scumbag piece of shit like carlson.


----------



## printer (Sep 28, 2022)

"Hey buddy, do you have a cigarette?"

*Ammunition exploded in the Belgorod region* 
In the Belgorod region, due to the human factor, ammunition detonated, 14 people were injured, said the governor of the region, Vyacheslav Gladkov.

"There was a detonation of ammunition in the Valuysky urban district, there are 14 people injured. Injuries of varying severity. All necessary medical care is being provided," he wrote on his Telegram channel. Emergency services are on site and are investigating the incident.








В Белгородской области взорвался боеприпас


В Белгородской области из-за человеческого фактора сдетонировал боеприпас, пострадали 14 человек, сообщил губернатор региона Вячеслав Гладков. РИА Новости, 28.09.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





*The IAEA said that the cause of three explosions at the ZNPP could be animals* 
The animals likely caused three landmine explosions near the Zaporozhye Nuclear Power Plant, the press service of the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) said on Wednesday.

Earlier on Tuesday, agency experts who are at the ZNPP reported two explosions near a channel that supplies water to cool the reactor. The cause of the explosions was not named. The blast wave at the station knocked out several windows.

"Animals likely caused three landmine explosions near the Zaporizhzhya Nuclear Power Plant (ZNPP) in Ukraine , causing no serious damage, but once again highlighting the potential nuclear safety risks at the site," the IAEA said.

According to the agency, the third explosion occurred this morning 50 meters from the fence around the perimeter of the station. IAEA Director General Rafael Grossi expressed his deep concern over this development. 

Last week, Grossi began negotiations with the Russian Federation and Ukraine on the creation of a nuclear safety and protection zone around the ZNPP. At the opening of the 66th session of the Agency's General Conference on Monday, the head of the IAEA said he was ready to continue these consultations. 








В МАГАТЭ заявили, что причиной трех взрывов у ЗАЭС могли стать животные


Животные, вероятно, стали причиной трех взрывов наземных мин вблизи Запорожской АЭС, заявили в среду в пресс-службе Международного агентства по атомной энергии... РИА Новости, 28.09.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


tucker carlson is a POS.....there i said it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2022)

3 batteries and a half ton truck to charge them and this thing could be in the air continuously and cover a considerable distance with 45minute flight time. New battery technology could see that increase by 4 or 5 times in a few years. With 56X zoom and 4K HD video it could also fly pretty high and read a newspaper on the ground, if required. I think they've developed a firmware patch to make DJI drones more useful and secure in Ukraine. It was an issue for a while, and they were appealing for a solution from the larger RC and drone community and there are a lot of smart people involved in those hobbies, many software people and engineers of all kinds. New products are popping up at a phenomenal rate and many are springing from this once hobby technology.









DJI's new drone has a mechanical shutter, 56x zoom camera, 45-min flight time


DJI has unveiled its new portable commercial drone series, the Mavic 3 Enterprise, with two versions: Mavic 3E and Mavic 3T.




dronedj.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> tucker carlson is one reason i don't believe in christianity...a caring compassionate god would never make the rest of us share a world with a scumbag piece of shit like carlson.


Hell needs customers...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 28, 2022)

The U.S. Embassy in Moscow has urged all Americans in Russia to flee the nation following President Vladimir Putin’s "partial mobilization" decree last week.

"Russia may refuse to acknowledge dual nationals’ U.S. citizenship, deny their access to U.S. consular assistance, prevent their departure from Russia, and conscript dual nationals for military service," the embassy warned Tuesday.

Join now , Komrade brother , enjoy good food and high pay !
See American weapons up close !
Become a Sunflower !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> The U.S. Embassy in Moscow has urged all Americans in Russia to flee the nation following President Vladimir Putin’s "partial mobilization" decree last week.
> 
> "Russia may refuse to acknowledge dual nationals’ U.S. citizenship, deny their access to U.S. consular assistance, prevent their departure from Russia, and conscript dual nationals for military service," the embassy warned Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Only an idiot would be in Russia at this point, unless they were a journalist or diplomat, everyone draftable under 35 is running out of Russia like rats and mice from an old barn on fire. Vlad is reluctant to keep them from leaving since some will end up causing big trouble at home, or they will shoot their officers in Ukraine and surrender en mass. The Ukrainians are offering better terms than Putin and cash rewards for military equipment. They are hammering the Russians with psychological warfare now, broadcasting on their CB era 1980's unencrypted radios and on local commercial radio. This new hoard of very reluctant and poorly equipped warriors has rock bottom morale and is digging bedrock furiously. 

A major Russian loss in Kherson looks likely with equipment and 20K of some of their best combat units in Ukraine in the bag. If Vlad thought losing Kharkiv was bad, wait until he loses half of Luhansk too and that looks likely soon too. Europe might have a bad winter and have to do some innovating with wood stoves and such, but Vlad will have a far worse one and so will his remaining army in Ukraine.


----------



## printer (Sep 28, 2022)

This is a longer but worthwhile watch.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 28, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> How many war crimes do you have to commit to not remain free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wasn't even charged was he? Not Impeached?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> He wasn't even charged was he? Not Impeached?


Nope, and either was his daddy, who was somehow heralded as a "great president" by Republicans and Democrats alike, after his passing.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 28, 2022)

Don't worry though, it's not just Republican presidents who have been accused as War Criminals, the US is an equal opportunity killing machine. Skipping past #3 (Nixon), we have this guy at #4:


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 28, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Don't worry though, it's not just Republican presidents who have been accused as War Criminals, the US is an equal opportunity killing machine. Skipping past #3 (Nixon), we have this guy at #4:
> 
> View attachment 5204692


Amazing how a few Americans attempt to justify their war crimes and want to control the worlds press so they don't come to light in the future.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2022)

what in the


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Amazing how a few Americans attempt to justify their war crimes and want to control the worlds press so they don't come to light in the future.


Yep, it's pretty disturbing.

Here's a couple of more..


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2022)

Meanwhile back in current reality.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/russian-troops-raped-tortured-children-ukraine-un-panel-says-rcna49168


> Russian troops have raped and tortured children in Ukraine, carried out a “large number” of executions and committed other war crimes, according to a United Nations investigation by legal experts.
> 
> Set up by the U.N. to probe the conduct of the war, the Independent International Commission of Inquiry reported its chilling findings Friday in Geneva, describing a long list of abuses and atrocities in four regions.
> 
> ...



But sure, 'but America'.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Meanwhile back in current reality.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/russian-troops-raped-tortured-children-ukraine-un-panel-says-rcna49168View attachment 5204697
> 
> ...


and don't forget sham referendum, force deportation, kidnapping, extra killing....now bombing Nordestrem.....let see....


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Meanwhile back in current reality.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/russian-troops-raped-tortured-children-ukraine-un-panel-says-rcna49168View attachment 5204697
> 
> ...


Yea, sad that your just as bad as each other. 

Hopefully Russia gets better government and so does America.


----------



## mooray (Sep 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Meanwhile back in current reality.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/russian-troops-raped-tortured-children-ukraine-un-panel-says-rcna49168View attachment 5204697
> 
> ...


There no words strong enough to describe how sickening and infuriating this war is.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2022)

mooray said:


> There no words strong enough to describe how sickening and infuriating this war is.


totally agree......


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 28, 2022)

mooray said:


> There no words strong enough to describe how sickening and infuriating this war is.


Amazing isn't it, human kind still warring over silly things and pawns being killed off like a real life chess board.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2022)

mooray said:


> There no words strong enough to describe how sickening and infuriating this war is.


The cause was stupid and evil and the invasion a brutal failure, the Ukrainian response courageous and glorious. It is in such fire's that nations are forged, no nation building required here, the Ukrainians have taken care of that for themselves. The atrocities only serve to strengthen their resolve and cause allies to send even more weapons and ammo, as their populations are revulsed by the brutality and war crimes. Vlad will end up a war casualty too and if he really does have 200 billion dollars abroad with proxies, it will end up paying for much of the property damage in Ukraine.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2022)

hmm , whats the list of was involving Austrailia....let see





__





List of wars involving Australia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







and look at the ones in the early years with the indigenious people....hmmm


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hmm , whats the list of was involving Austrailia....let see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The British were very cruel. And yes modern day Australians do bear some responsibility. Its why our PM Rudd did the famous Sorry speech. My own Step mother suffered terribly from the Colonialists. And yes we follow America into every war they start/get involved in like a good ally. Be nice if you didn't lie to us though..
Australians look like saints compared to America and Russia though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> The British were very cruel. And yes modern day Australians do bear some responsibility. Its why our PM Rudd did the famous Sorry speech. My own Step mother suffered terribly from the Colonialists. And yes we follow America into every war they start/get involved in like a good allie. Be nice if you didn't lie to us though..
> Australians look like saints compared to America and Russia though don't we?


then explain the new zeland war? and the wars of the idigenious people, and the russian civil war, and the one in china, india? u do realize u are a part of the monoarchy right?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> then explain the new zeland war? and the wars of the idigenious people, and the russian civil war, and the one in china, india? u do realize u are a part of the monoarchy right?


Australia has never been at war with New Zealand or Russia (might have been some Aust/british involvement with the allied intervention and intelligence gathering but our country wasn't involved in that short affair per say. Australia wasn't at war with Russia.) or China or India and we have a large % of 1st nation people in our armed forces- have done since WW1.

Are we? Not really but sorta- its complicated and simple at the same time...like They have a ceremonial role and we are part of it but we gained our Federation in the 1900s: After many years of debate and drafting, it was passed by the British Parliament, and given royal assent (approval by the Queen), in *July 1900*. The passing of the Constitution enabled Australia's 6 British colonies to become one nation, the Commonwealth of Australia, on 1 January 1901.

*Australia is a constitutional monarchy* with The Queen as Sovereign. As a constitutional monarch, The Queen, by convention, is not involved in the day-to-day business of the Australian Government, but she continues to play important ceremonial and symbolic roles. The Queen's relationship to Australia is unique.

America seems to celebrate royalty and stuff more than we do.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yea, sad that your just as bad as each other.
> 
> Hopefully Russia gets better government and so does America.


Spoken like an account pushing that Assange is a real journalist martyr.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Spoken like an account pushing that Assange is a real journalist martyr.


But its true isnt it?
America has committed lots and lots of war crimes and so has Russia.
Isn't it about time you both had better governments? I'm surprised you don't think so.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> But its true isnt it?
> America has committed lots and lots of war crimes and so has Russia.
> Isn't it about time you both had better governments? I'm surprised you don't think so.


'Bless your heart' trolling?

'lots'. lol sure. Am I remembering right that at the beginning of Russia attacking their neighbor to steal their land you were 'but America'ing' about us helping our ally defend themselves as being somehow the same level of shiftiness? If so I apologize if your feels don't really mean much.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> 'Bless your heart' trolling?
> 
> 'lots'. lol sure. Am I remembering right that at the beginning of Russia attacking their neighbor to steal their land you were 'but America'ing' about us helping our ally defend themselves as being somehow the same level of shiftiness? If so I apologize if your feels don't really mean much.


Like you i didnt think Russia would invade.
I'm just pointing out that Americans complaining about Russian war crimes is a little hypocritical. You are just as guilty. Some enlightened ones like PJ and Rob admit and acknowledge the war crimes- they bring it to light. That means there comments around Russian war crimes are more honest.
But hey you be happy about your countries war crimes and bury it. You do you.

Did you know German children are taught about their countries war crimes in school? So they are informed and bear some responsibility. To acknowledge it so that there is less chance of it happening again.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Like you i didnt think Russia would invade.


'Like You'?

I actually believed Biden's administration's warnings that were going out back when Putin was trying to lie about his invasion of his neighbor. 



Lucky Luke said:


> I'm just pointing out that Americans complaining about Russian war crimes is a little hypocritical. You are just as guilty. Some enlightened ones like PJ and Rob admit and acknowledge the war crimes- they bring it to light. That means there comments around Russian war crimes are more honest.
> But hey you be happy about your countries war crimes and bury it. You do you.
> 
> Did you know German children are taught about their countries war crimes in school? So they are informed and bear some responsibility. To acknowledge it so that there is less chance of it happening again.


lmao yeah, complaining about the way Putin is using his military to commit the mass murder of innocent citizens and raping children is something Americans as policy are just as guilty of. I am sure you are not just pulling feels out of your ass right? 

lmao but it is cool the people pretending like they are not pushing Russian propaganda sticking together to 'what about' is not something that surprises me.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> 'Like You'?
> 
> I actually believed Biden's administration's warnings that were going out back when Putin was trying to lie about his invasion of his neighbor.
> 
> ...











Mỹ Lai massacre - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





The *Mỹ Lai massacre* (/ˌmiːˈlaɪ/; Vietnamese: _Thảm sát Mỹ Lai_ [tʰâːm ʂǎːt mǐˀ lāːj] (listen)) was the* mass murder of unarmed* South Vietnamese *civilians* by United States troops in Sơn Tịnh District, South Vietnam, on 16 March 1968 during the Vietnam War. Between 347 and 504 unarmed people were killed by *U.S. Army** soldiers* from Company C, 1st Battalion, 20th Infantry Regiment and Company B, 4th Battalion, 3rd Infantry Regiment, 11th Brigade, 23rd (Americal) Infantry Division. Victims included men, women, children, and infants. Some of the* women were gang-raped* and their *bodies mutilated*, and some mutilated and *raped children were as young as 12*.[1][2] Twenty-six soldiers were charged with criminal offenses, but only Lieutenant William Calley Jr., a platoon leader in C Company, was convicted. Found guilty of murdering 22 villagers, he was originally given a life sentence, but served three-and-a-half years under house arrest after President Richard Nixon commuted his sentence.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Mỹ Lai massacre - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Half century ago? 

Yeah that sounds about as backwards as Putin and the Russian military is acting currently.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah that sounds about as backwards as Putin and the Russian military is acting currently.


Yep. Your just as bad as each other and deserve better government.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yep. Your just as bad as each other and deserve better government.


From someone who is still selling the Assange being a martyr journalist lie I would expect nothing less.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Meanwhile back in current reality.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/russian-troops-raped-tortured-children-ukraine-un-panel-says-rcna49168View attachment 5204697
> 
> ...


This is old news, but yeah. We're not really a whole lot better.









Shock new details of torture by US troops


· Report tells how prisoners were threatened with rape · Six British soldiers may be arrested over abuse claims.




www.theguardian.com













US troops may have committed war crimes in Afghanistan


American soldiers may have committed war crimes in Afghanistan — including the “cruel and violent” interrogation of prisoners, says the chief prosecutor of the International Crimi…




nypost.com





"American soldiers may have committed war crimes in Afghanistan — including the “cruel and violent” interrogation of prisoners, says the chief prosecutor of the International Criminal Court.

The prosecutor, Fatou Bensouda, announced in an annual report Monday that a preliminary probe found “reasonable basis to believe that, in the course of interrogating these detainees … members of the US armed forces and the US Central Intelligence Agency resorted to techniques amounting to the commission of the war crimes of torture, cruel treatment, outrages upon personal dignity, and rape.”

The atrocities were believed to have all taken place “in secret detention facilities” operated by the CIA, Bensouda said."


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> … Some enlightened ones like PJ and Rob …


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Like you i didnt think Russia would invade.
> I'm just pointing out that Americans complaining about Russian war crimes is a little hypocritical. You are just as guilty. Some enlightened ones like PJ and Rob admit and acknowledge the war crimes- they bring it to light. That means there comments around Russian war crimes are more honest.
> But hey you be happy about your countries war crimes and bury it. You do you.
> 
> Did you know German children are taught about their countries war crimes in school? So they are informed and bear some responsibility. To acknowledge it so that there is less chance of it happening again.


It takes a long time for some people to admit that they acted poorly or supported people who made bad choices. I remember 25 years ago or so, my Italian step-mother was offended when I told her that we shouldn't celebrate Columbus Day, because of the atrocities he committed on the native people. I was both mocked and scorned at the time, for the simple suggestion. Fast forward two decades later, and the same people who previously mocked my position on the issue, are now instead celebrating indigenous people's day and reading native land acknowledgements before ceremonies which take place on the stolen lands. I'm often too right too soon.





__





Native Knowledge 360°—Honoring Original Indigenous Inhabitants: Land Acknowledgment


NK360° Helpful Handouts: Guidance on Common Questions provide a brief introduction to teachers about important topics regarding Native American life, cultures, and communities. Honoring Indigenous Inhabitants: Land Acknowledgment discusses land acknowledgment as a dynamic cultural practice...



americanindian.si.edu


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hmm , whats the list of was involving Austrailia....let see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit...i didn't realize the aussies were so blood thirsty.
so they've basically been involved in EVERY conflict that luke has been condemning us for being involved in...and they had their own slaughter of indigenous people...


----------



## mooray (Sep 28, 2022)

The US has done some really shitty stuff, no doubt about that, but I'd like to think that people in various countries could still talk about the current atrocities at hand in Ukraine, without hinging their invasion on our past. Germans can't talk about it until we work our way through every citizen to make sure their historical ownership is satisfactory. Nor the Italians. Nor the British. Nor the Canadians. Nor the Aussies. Shit, it might be easier to work in reverse when it comes to past atrocities and ask who _isn't_ on the list. There's a time and place for all that and while Ukraine is in the midst of a hardcore murderous invasion, we may not be doing them the best service by taking attention away from their situation and weaponizing it for our own agendas.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> This is old news, but yeah. We're not really a whole lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the difference is that one is state directed and one as shitty as it is was not.

Putin is the actual person behind the slaughtering of those innocent people right now, as in today, not generations ago. It is not the same no matter how much programming is out there saying otherwise.

We all as a species need to do better, but the false equivalency is bullshit. But unfortunately people who are so deep down the rabbit hole that has been constructed for their particular hangups are not going to be able to understand that until they step up and understand the attack they have been under for at least a decade now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> holy shit...i didn't realize the aussies were so blood thirsty.
> so they've basically been involved in EVERY conflict that luke has been condemning us for being involved in...and they had their own slaughter of indigenous people...
> View attachment 5204787


If I had my meh gif , I would put it up...js....it's weird how people don't study there own history...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> If I had my meh gif , I would put it up...js....it's weird how people don't study there own history...


As if their colonialist dictators would allow it to printed in a history book? 

Like Houghton Milfins work with scholastic books out of TX.????????????


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> As if their colonialist dictators would allow it to printed in a history book?
> 
> Like Houghton Milfins work with scholastic books out of TX.????????????


i'm past teaching kids, but if i was going to, i doubt i'd have one government approved text book in the whole pile. there are good resources online that you can use to plan out a curriculum, and teach kids things that really happened, science that actually exists...if i had the responsibility forced upon me now, i'd make them go to school, then spend at least a couple of hours every afternoon going over what they were supposed to be learning, and what actually happened, so they aren't retarded little Karens or...Kens? what is the male equivalent of a Karen?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm past teaching kids, but if i was going to, i doubt i'd have one government approved text book in the whole pile. there are good resources online that you can use to plan out a curriculum, and teach kids things that really happened, science that actually exists...if i had the responsibility forced upon me now, i'd make them go to school, then spend at least a couple of hours every afternoon going over what they were supposed to be learning, and what actually happened, so they aren't retarded little Karens or...Kens? what is the male equivalent of a Karen?


I need the Death sentence ron thread here. But taking math books out of schools so you can't put two and two together?????? 

There is war due to a variance in cranial mass as to cranial density. 

And I'm the "Me smash!"????????


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 28, 2022)

mooray said:


> The US has done some really shitty stuff, no doubt about that, but I'd like to think that people in various countries could still talk about the current atrocities at hand in Ukraine, without hinging their invasion on our past. Germans can't talk about it until we work our way through every citizen to make sure their historical ownership is satisfactory. Nor the Italians. Nor the British. Nor the Canadians. Nor the Aussies. Shit, it might be easier to work in reverse when it comes to past atrocities and ask who _isn't_ on the list. There's a time and place for all that and while Ukraine is in the midst of a hardcore murderous invasion, we may not be doing them the best service by taking attention away from their situation and weaponizing it for our own agendas.


Consequences of the morally lazy “both sides” argument.
What to expect when our compadre from way down under manages to imprint on the two most egregious intellectual decepticons our little corner of the net has?
I gather that spinifex makes a rather prickly straw man.


----------



## printer (Sep 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> But its true isnt it?
> America has committed lots and lots of war crimes and so has Russia.
> Isn't it about time you both had better governments? I'm surprised you don't think so.


And if Russia and China change their governments (with a 100 year old track record) then the US can become more of a gentler nation. Until that time...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2022)

printer said:


> And if Russia and China change their governments (with a 100 year old track record) then the US can become more of a gentler nation. Until that time...


you don't quit patrolling while you still have aggressive enemies.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2022)

https://apnews.com/article/russia-ukraine-putin-kyiv-moscow-0e7634dcfc648276b9af1ee19535cd3f
Just how is putin going to enforce this annexation? the typical russian tactic is to saturation bomb an area and then post men on top of the rubble. I'm not sure they have enough munitions, weapons to fire them through, or men to run them, to do that for very long...
300,00 men is a pretty good sized army, but they don't want to be there, many are out of shape, alcoholics, old...they're all out of practice, and the training they're getting is a joke. they get shitty gear, and don't know how to use most of it.
and that is if he can get 300,000 men to cooperate long enough to attack anything. i'm expecting a lot of them to surrender at the first opportunity, and some may frag their leaders on the way out to buy time...
this "mobilization" has been a disaster so far, and i just don't see him being able to do it again, without open revolt...he would be drafting grandpas and middle school students.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://apnews.com/article/russia-ukraine-putin-kyiv-moscow-0e7634dcfc648276b9af1ee19535cd3f
> Just how is putin going to enforce this annexation? the typical russian tactic is to saturation bomb an area and then post men on top of the rubble. I'm not sure they have enough munitions, weapons to fire them through, or men to run them, to do that for very long...
> 300,00 men is a pretty good sized army, but they don't want to be there, many are out of shape, alcoholics, old...they're all out of practice, and the training they're getting is a joke. they get shitty gear, and don't know how to use most of it.
> and that is if he can get 300,000 men to cooperate long enough to attack anything. i'm expecting a lot of them to surrender at the first opportunity, and some may frag their leaders on the way out to buy time...
> this "mobilization" has been a disaster so far, and i just don't see him being able to do it again, without open revolt...he would be drafting grandpas and middle school students.





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://apnews.com/article/russia-ukraine-putin-kyiv-moscow-0e7634dcfc648276b9af1ee19535cd3f
> Just how is putin going to enforce this annexation? the typical russian tactic is to saturation bomb an area and then post men on top of the rubble. I'm not sure they have enough munitions, weapons to fire them through, or men to run them, to do that for very long...
> 300,00 men is a pretty good sized army, but they don't want to be there, many are out of shape, alcoholics, old...they're all out of practice, and the training they're getting is a joke. they get shitty gear, and don't know how to use most of it.
> and that is if he can get 300,000 men to cooperate long enough to attack anything. i'm expecting a lot of them to surrender at the first opportunity, and some may frag their leaders on the way out to buy time...
> this "mobilization" has been a disaster so far, and i just don't see him being able to do it again, without open revolt...he would be drafting grandpas and middle school students.


Zelenski offered them refuge and anonymity. Only positive I see. And a better than putt putts plan. 

I'd betting people close to him are planning short highrise one way flights to promote his draining of real russian powers income.


----------



## CCGNZ (Sep 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://apnews.com/article/russia-ukraine-putin-kyiv-moscow-0e7634dcfc648276b9af1ee19535cd3f
> Just how is putin going to enforce this annexation? the typical russian tactic is to saturation bomb an area and then post men on top of the rubble. I'm not sure they have enough munitions, weapons to fire them through, or men to run them, to do that for very long...
> 300,00 men is a pretty good sized army, but they don't want to be there, many are out of shape, alcoholics, old...they're all out of practice, and the training they're getting is a joke. they get shitty gear, and don't know how to use most of it.
> and that is if he can get 300,000 men to cooperate long enough to attack anything. i'm expecting a lot of them to surrender at the first opportunity, and some may frag their leaders on the way out to buy time...
> this "mobilization" has been a disaster so far, and i just don't see him being able to do it again, without open revolt...he would be drafting grandpas and middle school students.


All this carnage between fellow Slavic nations who share much kinship is 1 man's war,the Russian nation has taken a tremendous hit with the absolute brutality and cruelty with which this war has been conducted,regular Russians are now saddled w/this image of barbarians that will take generations to repair if even possible.Gas pipeline sabotage surely done by Russian military(submarine or frogmen),Putin has no way out and is doubling down because he can't take the hit for this debacle,pretty ironic in US one man destroys his country internally for His benefit and in Russia one man destroys his country externally for His benefit. Russia quickly needs to come to the conclusion that Putin has to go and fast,it's the only sane way for Russia to end this and pin most of the blame on one man to begin the long road back to some kind of respectability which will be a incredibly arduous task involving reparation,co-operation w/tribunals,sincere regret and apologies, and the gargantuan task of Ukraine being able to forgive.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2022)

printer said:


> Cheaper than actually going to war with Russia.


I agree Canada. What are you guys doing for the cause? I'd like to see a Balance Sheet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I agree Canada. What are you guys doing for the cause? I'd like to see a Balance Sheet.


We have been contributing in proportion to America and everybody else we sent M777s, ammo, and tons of weapons and other equipment. We've also been training Ukrainians and had 200 trainers there when the war broke out, they set up shop and expanded in Poland. We also sent cash, but eastern European countries who lived under the Russians are giving more of everything than most.

The idea here is to have a slower war to destroy the Russian army and economy, also it will keep Europeans away from Russian oil, collapse their economy and get rid of Putin. The idea is not to spook Vlad, so he runs away or uses nukes in panic. We want the Russian army and its irreplaceable military equipment like tanks, planes, drones, and other stuff destroyed or captured. We don't want peace; we want Vlad gone from all of Ukraine and the Russian army and economy destroyed. The situation for the Russians is dire and they are about to suffer a serious of catastrophic defeats in Ukraine, the balance of power there and in the entire region has changed.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Only an idiot would be in Russia at this point, unless they were a journalist or diplomat, everyone draftable under 35 is running out of Russia like rats and mice from an old barn on fire. Vlad is reluctant to keep them from leaving since some will end up causing big trouble at home, or they will shoot their officers in Ukraine and surrender en mass. The Ukrainians are offering better terms than Putin and cash rewards for military equipment. They are hammering the Russians with psychological warfare now, broadcasting on their CB era 1980's unencrypted radios and on local commercial radio. This new hoard of very reluctant and poorly equipped warriors has rock bottom morale and is digging bedrock furiously.


I agree with this tactic. Tbh, they should start broadcasting that there is a bounty on putin's head. The people of Russia need to topple him. 

"Tired of fake McDonald's knockoff shit, throw putin from a window and free quarter pounders for all." 


"*but the metric system...Royale with cheese?" "Fine, just appease Ronalds blood lust, his hair isn't red for nothing.


----------



## printer (Sep 29, 2022)

*Russian Troops Face ‘Imminent Defeat’ in East Ukraine Supply Hub*
Russian forces face “imminent defeat” to advancing Ukrainian soldiers in a key supply hub in eastern Ukraine, threatening Russian positions elsewhere and potentially undermining morale further, observers said Thursday.

Russian military bloggers said Ukrainian troops advanced west, north and northeast of the Donetsk region town of Lyman on Wednesday. Russian troops captured Lyman, which had a pre-war population of 20,000, in the third month of the invasion in May.

“From a staging point on the right bank of the Oskil River, the Ukrainian command continues the offensive aimed at reaching Svatove and encircling Lyman,” said Rybar, a pro-war Telegram channel that shares daily reports to 800,000 of its followers, in an English-language update.

A key railway juncture, Lyman could be used as a gateway for Ukrainian forces' counteroffensive to continue advancing further east without losing momentum before winter.

“The collapse of the Lyman pocket will likely be highly consequential to the Russian grouping in northern Donetsk and western Luhansk,” the Institute for the Study of War (ISW) said in a daily update.

The Russian Defense Ministry’s failure to address these losses “will likely further reduce already-low Russian morale,” it added.
In a daily briefing Wednesday, the Defense Ministry's spokesman claimed that Ukraine’s offensive on Lyman had failed and that 70 Ukrainian soldiers were killed.

Rybar, however, noted that the Ukrainian forces’ manpower “allows the enemy to suffer heavy losses without reducing the onslaught” on Russian and pro-Russian positions.

Lyman’s capture would also likely complicate Russia’s imminent annexation of Donetsk and Luhansk in the east, as well as Zaporizhzhia and Kherson in the south, following referendums that Kyiv and its Western allies denounce as a sham.
The Kremlin said this week that the goal of the Russian offensive in Ukraine was to “at least” capture eastern Ukraine.








Russian Troops Face ‘Imminent Defeat’ in East Ukraine Supply Hub - The Moscow Times







www.themoscowtimes.com








schuylaar said:


> I agree Canada. What are you guys doing for the cause? I'd like to see a Balance Sheet.


----------



## printer (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russian Troops Face ‘Imminent Defeat’ in East Ukraine Supply Hub*
> Russian forces face “imminent defeat” to advancing Ukrainian soldiers in a key supply hub in eastern Ukraine, threatening Russian positions elsewhere and potentially undermining morale further, observers said Thursday.
> 
> Russian military bloggers said Ukrainian troops advanced west, north and northeast of the Donetsk region town of Lyman on Wednesday. Russian troops captured Lyman, which had a pre-war population of 20,000, in the third month of the invasion in May.
> ...


Considering the size of their population and economy, Germany’s contribution is small. At least they sent the Gepard, a pretty good antiair weapon.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2022)

printer said:


> Almost as quick as confirming a MAGA SC judge.
> *Deadlines for consideration of laws on annexation of Donbass and regions of Ukraine announced*
> The State Duma has announced the deadlines for considering laws on the entry of the Donetsk and Lugansk People's Republics (DPR and LPR), as well as the Kherson and Zaporozhye regions into Russia . This is reported by TASS with reference to a source in the lower house of the Russian parliament.
> 
> ...


Russia needs to leave including Crimea for the trouble..who in this nuclear age just goes and attacks a neighboring country to annex?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Considering the size of their population and economy, Germany’s contribution is small. At least they sent the Gepard, a pretty good antiair weapon.


Now that they are weaned off of Russian gas Germany's contribution will probably increase, but their real contribution will come in the future, as they massively increase their military potential. Considering the future potential Russian threat to Europe, once Ukraine is finished beating the shit out of them, I see little reason for American or Canadian troops to be there except for a token force. We will have plenty of notice and it will be a long time before Russia rises from the ashes of defeat and resulting political and economic turmoil, even if Vlad were to find an open window tomorrow.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now that they are weaned off of Russian gas Germany's contribution will probably increase, but their real contribution will come in the future, as they massively increase their military potential. Considering the future potential Russian threat to Europe, once Ukraine is finished beating the shit out of them, I see little reason for American or Canadian troops to be there except for a token force. We will have plenty of notice and it will be a long time before Russia rises from the ashes of defeat and resulting political and economic turmoil, even if Vlad were to find an open window tomorrow.


I forgot about the gas. They too serve who sit and shiver.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not sure what you're asking?
> what i was trying to say is that people expect to have rights, with no concurrent responsibilities.
> if you exercise your "right" to vote, y*ou should be required to fulfill your responsibilit*y to know who it is you're voting for, and why...


Required how?..written exam?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Required how?..written exam?


yes.
exactly that.
a simple test about the major issues, and the major candidates...if you can't answer at least 6 out of ten questions correctly, you don't get to vote this time, better luck next time, crack a fucking book between now and then


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russian Troops Face ‘Imminent Defeat’ in East Ukraine Supply Hub*
> Russian forces face “imminent defeat” to advancing Ukrainian soldiers in a key supply hub in eastern Ukraine, threatening Russian positions elsewhere and potentially undermining morale further, observers said Thursday.
> 
> Russian military bloggers said Ukrainian troops advanced west, north and northeast of the Donetsk region town of Lyman on Wednesday. Russian troops captured Lyman, which had a pre-war population of 20,000, in the third month of the invasion in May.
> ...


So France, Spain.. Scanda countries aren't doing anything? Eye opening disgust g'bye Perrier and Pellegrino..I boycott right down to their fucking water Hard to watch Ukraine president begging for money every day- he has his own spot on TV and column in papers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2022)

wait wut????


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2022)

desertion in the ranks already.........my guess they will be more....a lot more









Conscripted Russian Soldier Immediately Surrenders to Ukraine Forces


"Soldiers of the 92nd brigade captured a frightened, frozen 'mobilized soldier' in the forest near Kupyansk," said an adviser to Ukraine's interior minister.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2022)

DOH!!!!!!!









The number of Russians fleeing the country to evade Putin's draft is likely bigger than the original invasion force, UK intel says


On February 24, 190,000 Russians invaded Ukraine. An estimated 194,000 Russians have fled to Georgia, Kazakhstan, and Finland alone.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## printer (Sep 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> DOH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have on occasion caught a video blog of a young man from Russia, he posted a video of him paying $1,500 for what would normally be a $250 ticket and arriving in Istanbul. He was lucky as they started giving deployment papers to men leaving Russia, some of the countries the men escaped to are no longer allowing them in.


----------



## mooray (Sep 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yes.
> exactly that.
> a simple test about the major issues, and the major candidates...if you can't answer at least 6 out of ten questions correctly, you don't get to vote this time, better luck next time, crack a fucking book between now and then


I'd also like to see criteria for politicians at higher levels. Making law, while having no experience in law, then leaving it up to citizens to find out what's truly legal by laying their own money and freedom on the line, while they risk nothing....is kinda bullshit.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 29, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Mỹ Lai massacre - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You tend to imply that because America did terrible shit then we shouldn't do anything about injustice now. Yep, those were war crimes and those people should be tried as such. We committed a bunch. 

"There's a genocide going on in Rwanda...somebody should stop that."

"Whoa whoa whoa, settle down America. You committed genocide against native Americans, who are you to judge these other people committing genocide." 

"Sure...but what's that have to do with needing to stop this genocide happening now in this other country involving...genocide is always bad."

"I'm just asking questions..."


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2022)

looks like they're doing B & E to find conscipts......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575383558981619712


----------



## printer (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

It looks like they moved territorials into the newly liberated territories, the older guys appear to be securing the rear and mopping up while the regular army moves on.






*Ukrainian Troops Say Russian Soldiers Changed Into Civilian Clothes As They Fled*
110,133 views Sep 29, 2022 Former Russian Army positions near Izyum in eastern Ukraine are littered with abandoned uniforms, food, and drug paraphernalia. Ukrainian forces say they have captured Russian soldiers who changed into civilian clothes before attempting to flee.


----------



## printer (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I agree with this tactic. Tbh, they should start broadcasting that there is a bounty on putin's head. The people of Russia need to topple him.
> 
> "Tired of fake McDonald's knockoff shit, throw putin from a window and free quarter pounders for all."
> 
> ...


Bring us Putin's head for free McDonalds for life!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2022)

Ukraine soldiers are posting videos of pigs feeding on dead Russian soldiers, & saying "we will make kielbasa from these pigs"...war is hell


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Ukraine soldiers are posting videos of pigs feeding on dead Russian soldiers, & saying "we will make kielbasa from these pigs"...war is hell


probably the most useful thing they'll ever do...become sausage


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> probably the most useful thing they'll ever do...become sausage


Sausage or sunflowers...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> probably the most useful thing they'll ever do...become sausage


very unsanitary sausage. Pigs have a physiology so close to ours that in this instance, the health hazards of cannibalism are an issue.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2022)

why is phucker carson on RT again, spreading bullshit like usual


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575327656261947392
send him to the front lines with 2 days of training, and a rifle and say "shoot that way", bye


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> why is phucker carson on RT again, spreading bullshit like usual
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575327656261947392
> send him to the front lines with 2 days of training, and a rifle and say "shoot that way", bye


the man is a fucking menace to the US and to democracy...he should be expelled from the country, let him go to russia and try his horseshit there...the first broadcast he makes where he criticizes a government official will be him buying his ticket on defenestration aeroflot.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2022)

Pro Putin Russian rats who've scraped the Z off their cars can no longer enter Finland..


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the man is a fucking menace to the US and to democracy...he should be expelled from the country, let him go to russia and try his horseshit there...the first broadcast he makes where he criticizes a government official will be him buying his ticket on defenestration aeroflot.


that douchbag needs to be drop kick over the russian border.........


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## printer (Sep 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that douchbag needs to be drop kick over the russian border.........


They had a handy tool for that. 







If they are a little short of range and he splats against the stone wall, oh well.


----------



## printer (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## printer (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> very unsanitary sausage. Pigs have a physiology so close to ours that in this instance, the health hazards of cannibalism are an issue.


source?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

printer said:


>


18 more HIMARS should more than double the number they have now, enough rockets might be an issue. Ukraine has not even used any of the $40 billion of lend lease aid yet. They also appear to be capturing lots of Russian abandoned equipment on their advances when they can break through and ammo too, which appears to be scattered in many smaller ammo dumps, some in the woods, that would be difficult to move. The Russians don't appear trained and disciplined enough to destroy their equipment and that is often turned on them as soon as the white crosses are painted over the Z s, or a few days later. 

I'll bet a big part of their reserve forces of older guys are groups of mechanics that specialize in maintaining and getting this equipment up and running in the field. There are probably civilian organizations in the rear doing heavy repair and refurbishment of equipment damaged or captured. They could end up with 20 BTGs worth of shit soon between Luhansk and Kherson. They have lots of old guys with guns to move in behind the front-line troops, secure their gains, main check points, pick up equipment and dead Russian bodies etc. For a war like Ukraine these motivated reseve forces are invaluable in multiplying the combat power of the regular army and I imagine they are doing a lot of logistical support too, freeing up younger fitter army troops. Territorials probably get paid a lot less than the regular army and most likely house and support themselves in their home districts until needed elsewhere.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

It speaks volumes and will drive the rightwing Russians wild, fuel that paranoia!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574871714755911732


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2022)

printer said:


>


That guy's comments about Belarus agreeing to mobilize 100,000 troops including food, armaments and supplies got me looking for supporting information. I found the following link, which makes that seem less likely:





__





Loading…






www.washingtonpost.com





*Four reasons Belarus isn’t likely to send troops to Ukraine*
_*Fighting Russia’s war would not help Lukashenko stay in power*
Analysis by Tatsiana Kulakevich
September 14, 2022

Throughout the conflict, Belarusian leader Alexander Lukashenko has allowed Russia to use Belarus as a launchpad for hundreds of airstrikes against Ukrainian targets. But Lukashenko has abstained from sending Belarusian troops into Ukraine.

Would Lukashenko change tack, and send Belarus troops to aid the Russian invasion? Here are four reasons the likelihood of a military advance from Belarus, or the Belarusian army invading Ukraine, remains low.

*A permanent Russian military presence isn’t in Lukashenko’s interest *
Any Belarusian troops sent to Ukraine would rely on the Russian command infrastructure. With the Russian army already on Belarusian territory and deepening integration between Russia and Belarus moving toward uniting the two countries’ economies and military and political structures, losing control is not in Lukashenko’s interests. 

Lukashenko has been actively demilitarizing the Belarusian army since the invasion, by handing over military equipment and ammunition to Putin. In August, Russia received over 12,000 tons of ammunition from Belarus. _

*Sanctions have weakened Lukashenko’s support from domestic allies*
_Lukashenko continues to hang on to power. However, some of his close political insiders appear to oppose the decision to back Putin’s war against Ukraine

*Russia’s war is not popular in Belarus*
A majority of Belarusians do not want their country to take part in the war against Ukraine. According to a Chatham House poll conducted in August, only 5 percent of Belarusians favored sending troops to support Russia, while 2 percent wanted Belarus to side with Ukraine. About 70 percent of Belarusians indicated their refusal to engage in the conflict.

*Belarus can’t actually spare the troops*
A majority of the troops who serve in the Belarus army are conscripts doing compulsory military service — many soldiers are probably interested only in serving out their term. Belarus’s active personnel count is around 45,500 (less than 1 percent of the total population), with about 25 percent serving as contractors._

Other than Belarus not having the equipment, men and ammunition for a 100,000 man army, the Belarussian people and their leaders oppose the idea. Other than Lukashenko is not a popular leader -- Lukashenko lost the election and holds onto power through a military coup which was only successful because Putin sent troops into Ukraine to suppress the opposition. Other all of that, Lukashenko could decide to commit political suicide by joining Russia in the war with Ukraine that Putin said would be over in less than a week.

So, yeah, probably not going to happen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

Here is another supply hub that could offer up some more Russian lend lease of equipment and ammo that will be promptly returned.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575373667894190080


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It speaks volumes and will drive the rightwing Russians wild, fuel that paranoia!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574871714755911732


nothing like saying "we're here" in the red square


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is another supply hub that could offer up some more Russian lend lease of equipment and ammo that will be promptly returned.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575373667894190080


next stop....sovatove, the rail link there....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> That guy's comments about Belarus agreeing to mobilize 100,000 troops including food, armaments and supplies got me looking for supporting information. I found the following link, which makes that seem less likely:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to mention a coup and/or revolution at home, the army already refused point blank to go earlier in the war, and they sure as Hell don't want to tangle with Ukraine now. Belarus is the next domino to fall IMHO and is in effect currently occupied by Russian internal security forces. Ukraine and Poland would instantly recognize and support a new government there, so would the Baltic states. I don't think Vlad will have much left when Ukraine is done with him, things can happen during the internal turmoil and confusion of a power change in a totalitarian regime. 

This war has demonstrated Russia's weakness and emboldened their bullied and manipulated neighbors who are asserting their independence. Courage like panic is contagious, the Russians are panicking, and the Ukrainian's courage is spreading to Russia's other neighbors. Uncle Sam ain't been far behind either, in places like Georgia or other countries in the region.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> nothing like saying "we're here" in the red square


Moscow is only a couple of hundred miles from Ukraine, real close for a missile or suicide drone. Someone like that could have a laser pointer, say built into a cellphone and designate Vlad's car for an arriving or loitering drone or swarm of them! Say they made killer drones with pusher props and swept wings that could go 200 mph with a range of 300 miles or so. Something that could carry 100pounds of explosive, a 155mm shell weighs that much but only has about a quarter of the explosive by weight.

They want to stay away from doing that in cities however and focus on vital rail and transport links in the middle of nowhere. I believe a key consideration will be how far the Russians can operate from their rail heads and the figure I've recently heard was about 25km for offensive operations. So, an obvious solution would be to drive the Russians to their borders and destroy the vital rail bridges up to 50 or 100km inside Russia. There are 10 rail routes into Ukraine from Russia and if the bridges leading into them are destroyed the Russian army will be trapped inside Russia. 

It doesn't matter how big the army is, they will have to march to Ukraine carrying what they need on their backs or in commandeered civilian trucks. The Russian army is very heavily dependent on the railway network and have entire railway repair units, but rail bridges are difficult to replace over rivers when the crews doing it are killed by Ukrainian missile and drone attacks. Trap the draftees in Russia, it's the easiest, most cost effective and the most humane thing to do IMHO. I'm sure someone in the Pentagon has thought about it too and it's probably on the table. I can't see why it wouldn't be.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> next stop....sovatove, the rail link there....


Notice they breakthrough and head straight for the biggest regional rail hub they can get to, cutting off or crippling supplies for thousands of Russians downstream.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Notice they breakthrough and head straight for the biggest regional rail hub they can get to, cutting off or crippling supplies for thousands of Russians downstream.


and that would be the next one to cut off, simply cause of it's proximity to the line of contact


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

The Russians are taking advantage of the extensive rail network in Ukraine and it particularly dense in the industrial east. The Rail network is the same wide gauge the Russians use, western railways use a narrower gauge. The rail network of European Russia is not as dense and developed as Ukraine's either. Logistics wins wars and the rail networks are the Russian's Achilles heel. You need precision weapons that can pack a punch to deal with them in the Russian rear, suicide drones or missiles, something with a 2 meter or less accuracy and commercial GPS can do that, at least with a drone.






*Ukrainian Railways: Second Army of Ukraine*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and that would be the next one to cut off, simply cause of it's proximity to the line of contact


They can reach out and touch it long before they get to it! HIMARS and 155mm artillery can deal with rail lines when in range. Yeah, they can repair them quickly, but not with a drone overhead dropping artillery fire on anything that moves!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> source?


The pigs part? Old professional memory. They’re better than apes (and more reliable than maga voters) for preclinical work on an investigational new drug.

The don’t eat people part? A combo of having read the Emberverse books (S. M. Sterling) and what happens to those New Guinea guys who get the laughing death.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2022)

printer said:


> They had a handy tool for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i build trebuchet and ballista as a hobby, mostly models, but i've built a few full sized units with friends...see the pin the sling rests on, at the top of the arm? the angle of that pin controls when the sling is released, too far back, and your ammo goes straight up, too far forward and it goes straight into the ground in front of you...i'd tip if forward and let fly


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Russians are taking advantage of the extensive rail network in Ukraine and it particularly dense in the industrial east. The Rail network is the same wide gauge the Russians use, western railways use a narrower gauge. The rail network of European Russia is not as dense and developed as Ukraine's either. Logistics wins wars and the rail networks are the Russian's Achilles heel. You need precision weapons that can pack a punch to deal with them in the Russian rear, suicide drones or missiles, something with a 2 meter or less accuracy and commercial GPS can do that, at least with a drone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be possible to fuck up some railway lines enough to make it too expensive to fix, with a little planning, if it becomes necessary. 
Flights of three drones each, maybe three flights per rail line. They drop explosive in three spots each, about 100-200 yards apart...Repeat that three times, a couple of miles apart, and keep the last location set into your artillery. If they bother to try to repair the line, let them get just about done, then bomb the shit out of them and it again...
seems like it ought to work...but i'm just an office chair strategist.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i build trebuchet and ballista as a hobby, mostly models, but i've built a few full sized units with friends...see the pin the sling rests on, at the top of the arm? the angle of that pin controls when the sling is released, too far back, and your ammo goes straight up, too far forward and it goes straight into the ground in front of you...i'd tip if forward and let fly


Is that a diet trebuchet? It lost weight.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Is that a diet trebuchet? It lost weight.


that kind of unit is operated by 4 or 5 men pulling the ropes, the big guys that tear down castle walls have counterweights that can run into tons...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that kind of unit is operated by 4 or 5 men pulling the ropes, the big guys that tear down castle walls have counterweights that can run into tons...


Learned something new; thanks. Medieval aerobics.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Learned something new; thanks. Medieval aerobics.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> It would be possible to fuck up some railway lines enough to make it too expensive to fix, with a little planning, if it becomes necessary.
> Flights of three drones each, maybe three flights per rail line. They drop explosive in three spots each, about 100-200 yards apart...Repeat that three times, a couple of miles apart, and keep the last location set into your artillery. If they bother to try to repair the line, let them get just about done, then bomb the shit out of them and it again...
> seems like it ought to work...but i'm just an office chair strategist.


Well, the way I understand the facts and trains is the Russian military are very dependent on them and from what I can understand from reporting is their logistical tail is down to around 25km by road now, for large scale offensive operations. So, having the capability of destroying rail infrastructure at a distance should hurt the Russian offensive military operations the most. They had a critical shortage of military trucks before the war and Ukraine has been targeting them with artillery and gruella operations behind the lines. They need to and probably are developing drones specifically designed to take out railway bridges. The German V1 traveled at 400mph and carried a warhead over 1800 lbs with a pulse jet engine that produced less than 800 lbs thrust! If you are powering a fast suicide drone with a small gasoline engine, it only has to last for a couple of hours at the most, so you can boost its performance considerably these days! A special fuel mixture with nitro and a cheap two stage electric supercharger will do wonders for performance, at least until the fucker flies apart. The point is though, Ukraine could land the suckers precisely on target using GPS or have loitering train killer versions that would dive in front of a fastmoving train, even automatically. Shit if they can put facial recognition into a disposable killer drone, they can do this for a moving train. Dive into the tracks from 10,000 feet 10 meters in front of the train, with a 1000 lb warhead it doesn't need to be that accurate, but it will be, nonetheless.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well, the way I understand the facts and trains is the Russian military are very dependent on them and from what I can understand from reporting is their logistical tail is down to around 25km by road now, for large scale offensive operations. So, having the capability of destroying rail infrastructure at a distance should hurt the Russian offensive military operations the most. They had a critical shortage of military trucks before the war and Ukraine has been targeting them with artillery and gruella operations behind the lines. They need to and probably are developing drones specifically designed to take out railway bridges. The German V1 traveled at 400mph and carried a warhead over 1800 lbs with a pulse jet engine that produced less than 800 lbs thrust! If you are powering a fast suicide drone with a small gasoline engine, it only has to last for a couple of hours at the most, so you can boost its performance considerably these days! A special fuel mixture with nitro and a cheap two stage electric supercharger will do wonders for performance, at least until the fucker flies apart. The point is though, Ukraine could land the suckers precisely on target using GPS or lave loitering train killer versions that would dive in front of a fastmoving train, even automatically. Shit if they can put facial recognition into a disposable killer drone, they can do this for a moving train. Dive into the tracks from 10,000 feet 10 meters in front of the train, with a 1000 lb warhead it doesn't need to be that accurate, but it will be, nonetheless.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575034414278803456


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5205257


With my perverted imagination...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5205257


Driving the Russians out of Ukraine is one thing, keeping them out with a minimum of, money, fuss and muss is another. Trapping the fuckers inside their own borders is a simple, elegant, humane and doable solution for future consideration. Uncle Sam won't want his stuff used to strike inside Russia, though parts from all over the place including America would be ok, with a Ukrainian drone. Ukraine also makes excellent small turbojet engines and small aviation gas engines too. To mass produce these things or cruise missiles would only require parts from abroad and a minimum amount of machinery, much easier and cheaper than producing manned aircraft, most warehouses could do it and no overhead cranes would be required for assembly etc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

A typical MAGA post by a typical moron, tell ya what Don Jr, you guys are supposed to be multi billionaires, so buy some tractor trailer loads of shit and send it to Florida. Biden is sending and has sent plenty of aid before the hurricane and prepositioned much of it. He isn't demanding you clean up your swamps or rake your forests, or even threatening and insulting you in the middle of a crises like Trump did in Puerto Rico, then fucked them over on assistance and recovery.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575643853465743360


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575563571223724035


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Driving the Russians out of Ukraine is one thing, keeping them out with a minimum of, money, fuss and muss is another. Trapping the fuckers inside their own borders is a simple, elegant, humane and doable solution for future consideration. Uncle Sam won't want his stuff used to strike inside Russia, though parts from all over the place including America would be ok, with a Ukrainian drone. Ukraine also makes excellent small turbojet engines and small aviation gas engines too. To mass produce these things or cruise missiles would only require parts from abroad and a minimum amount of machinery, much easier and cheaper than producing manned aircraft, most warehouses could do it and no overhead cranes would be required for assembly etc.


Russia has a propensity to claim ownership anywhere 3 or more Russian speakers congregate. Thus it's not wise to allow too many Russians into your country...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With my perverted imagination...


Seeing you spend a thousand words on speculations about drone warfare is comforting, actually. It is a solid diagnostic that this soon after the storm, your morale is at its usual buoyant level. Cheers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Seeing you spend a thousand words on speculations about drone warfare is comforting, actually. It is a solid diagnostic that this soon after the storm, your morale is at its usual buoyant level. Cheers.


Hey drones are my retirement hobby and I used to work for the railway, and it turns out both are important in this war. I don't see too many holes in the idea of trapping the Russians inside their own country by blowing up rail bridges near their borders with Ukraine. Of course, nobody wants to supply complete systems to do this, but parts appear to be ok, and Ukraine is not under sanctions and has a lot of allies. The technology is there, provided you are not under sanction like Russia and much of it is cheap commercial grade stuff. If Iran can build drones, so too can Ukraine, even fighting a war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

Magats and bots on Twitter, they whine about money sent to Ukraine (that stands a good chance of being paid back). They have no problem with Trump wasting money on an idiotic wall to keep desperately needed immigrants out, since there is a serious employee shortage in the service industries.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

Inside the Ukrainian Counterstrike That Turned the Tide of the War


It now seems possible that General Valeriy Zaluzhny's army could achieve victory




time.com


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

There’s one real solution.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 30, 2022)

...is it final?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

I figure the best defense for Ukraine is a good offensive game, diplomatically, militarily and using clandestine means to break up the Russian federation and cause endless trouble inside Russia and around its borders and within its vassal states like Belarus. In a few years Ukraine will be armed with NATO cast offs, as they move to new generations of weapons. They will still be several generations ahead of the remaining Russian stuff. For the next decade Ukraine will have a vast reserve of experienced combat troops and increasing amounts of modern arms. Russia will be in economic decline that will take decades to climb out of and by the time they get to sell any of their oil and gas, there will be a fraction of the current demand and low prices.

Just NATO in Europe with warehouses of shit ready to go for Ukraine in the event of trouble would make any foreseeable Russian aggression there difficult to say the least. I say keep them busy putting out fires internally and around their borders since all their neighbors loath them.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 30, 2022)

We, as in America, are good at toppling governments and regime change. Definitely need to spread some democracy over there. Use our evil super powers for good.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

HGCC said:


> We, as in America, are good at toppling governments and regime change. Definitely need to spread some democracy over there. Use our evil super powers for good.


Where’s Gibbs? NCIS badass who’s a very good, ummmm Starts with an s and ends with an r.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure the best defense for Ukraine is a good offensive game, diplomatically, militarily and using clandestine means to break up the Russian federation and cause endless trouble inside Russia and around its borders and within its vassal states like Belarus. In a few years Ukraine will be armed with NATO cast offs, as they move to new generations of weapons. They will still be several generations ahead of the remaining Russian stuff. For the next decade Ukraine will have a vast reserve of experienced combat troops and increasing amounts of modern arms. Russia will be in economic decline that will take decades to climb out of and by the time they get to sell any of their oil and gas, there will be a fraction of the current demand and low prices.
> 
> Just NATO in Europe with warehouses of shit ready to go for Ukraine in the event of trouble would make any foreseeable Russian aggression there difficult to say the least. I say keep them busy putting out fires internally and around their borders since all their neighbors loath them.


In the meantime more and more Ukrainians die and the children they can grab go to Russia.
Nothing to me more sinister than killing and using children.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

We live in a rules based international system run largely by the UN and made during and after WW2 to prevent wars and end imperialism. A parallel economic system of international trade and economic interdependence was created too, and economic sanctions are the tool of enforcement. Liberal democracies who have the rule of law are the only ones able and fit to run an rules-based system. It's like a country, the law cannot be made by and enforced by the corrupt or the society will eventually breakdown and work like shit in the meantime, Trump and Putin are shining examples of this phenomena.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575833305550815234


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> In the meantime more and more Ukrainians die and the children they can grab go to Russia.
> Nothing to me more sinister than killing and using children.


In war the only justice is retribution, make them pay and take large numbers of prisoners to trade. Vlad only understands a punch in the face or a kick in the nuts and he's been getting both.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In war the only justice is retribution, make them pay and take large numbers of prisoners to trade. Vlad only understands a punch in the face or a kick in the nuts and he's been getting both.


He doesn’t understand that either.
I’ve got a degree in history. I know what I’m talking about.
Aren’t you Canadian? Why don’t you get your countrymen together to do something?
He needs to stopped now. Do you want to arrest him?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

HGCC said:


> We, as in America, are good at toppling governments and regime change. Definitely need to spread some democracy over there. Use our evil super powers for good.


From what I can understand that is the Biden doctrine, support liberal democracies, not strongmen and it make perfect sense. Ukraine offers an example of its power, it even worked for the Russians in Vietnam, which was a war of independence to them, in their view the Americans just replaced their French imperial masters. So, betting on nations united by external threats and determined to defend themselves with large popular support, is a pretty good bet. Ukraine is the best bet Uncle Sam ever had in terms of bang for the buck. Think about it, just a minuscule portion of the US total arsenal was sent to Ukraine, a tiny amount of aid compared to the annual military budget. Look at the payoff though, America's main military adversary destroyed on the battlefield both in reality and myth by a highly motivated NATO trained and structured force. The used mainly old soviet weapons on par with the Russians to do a lot of it too. Vlad is on the ropes and now in an existential struggle, so Sammy also got retribution for Russia fucking with the elections and helping to impose Trump on America. Sam should dance on Vlad's corpse for inflicting Trump on ya!


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> From what I can understand that is the Biden doctrine, support liberal democracies, not strongmen and it make perfect sense. Ukraine offers an example of its power, it even worked for the Russians in Vietnam, which was a war of independence to them, in their view the Americans just replaced their French imperial masters. So, betting on nations united by external threats and determined to defend themselves with large popular support, is a pretty good bet. Ukraine is the best bet Uncle Sam ever had in terms of bang for the buck. Think about it, just a minuscule portion of the US total arsenal was sent to Ukraine, a tiny amount of aid compared to the annual military budget. Look at the payoff though, America's main military adversary destroyed on the battlefield both in reality and myth by a highly motivated NATO trained and structured force. The used mainly old soviet weapons on par with the Russians to do a lot of it too. Vlad is on the ropes and now in an existential struggle, so Sammy also got retribution for Russia fucking with the elections and helping to impose Trump on America. Sam should dance on Vlad's corpse for inflicting Trump on ya!


Jesus Harold Christ
This is bigger than trumpie.
On ignore.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> He doesn’t understand that either.
> I’ve got a degree in history. I know what I’m talking about.
> Aren’t you Canadian? Why don’t you get your countrymen together to do something?
> He needs to stopped now. Do you want to arrest him?


I figure the Russians will eventually take care of Vlad, one way or another. Canada is helping out in proportion to our size and has been since before the war, eastern European countries are doing even more, we are around third or 4th in donor nations, depending on how it is measured.

A lot of history can happen in a decade these days as the pace of events accelerates along with technology. History echoes, but seldom repeats, but is nonetheless a very useful thing to know.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Jesus Harold Christ
> This is bigger than trumpie.
> On ignore.


It was a bit of humor, relax.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> In the meantime more and more Ukrainians die and the children they can grab go to Russia.
> Nothing to me more sinister than killing and using children.


It's Putin's fault and almost he alone is responsible for this war and its aftermath, it is one man's war, but not one man's crime(s).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

As far as I can understand from reporting, Putin was under no presure to start this war, he was the initiator and driving force. He has near total power in Russia and is surrounded by old KGB cronies and sycophants and has been remote and not a hands-on leader and problem solver. Yes, there are hawks in Russia and imperialism is embedded in the culture, but it is obvious that vast portions of Russian society don't agree with it enough to want to fight for it. This is particularly true of those under 40 who have access to more outside information and news via the internet, most of those Vlad wants to draft and they are voting with their feet in massive numbers.

Russian society still carries the scars of Stalin and Soviet totalitarianism, the ethos of liberal democracy never took hold there among the majority of the population. The mass exodus we see is a result of them losing their vote and power, most of the male population is in a panic. Why should Vlad care what they think, they have no power, he has it through a rigged election and Duma. The Soviet regime and system collapsed, but the sword and shield of the party, the KGB or its remnants were still around, and Vlad was among them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575507949107269632


----------



## printer (Sep 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575076323264933888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575750715179700225


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2022)

and the fall of Lyman will prolly be this weekend........


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

Here is a message to Russia and those around Vlad, if you want the pain and humiliation to stop, get rid of Putin, one way or another, because until then we will fight you and torment you. No peace with Putin is possible, any more than it was with Hitler, the die is cast.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575855072931500037


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Jesus Harold Christ
> This is bigger than trumpie.
> On ignore.


I don’t get it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2022)

time for Russia to lose it's veto power and out of the security council.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575525551552569344


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2022)

oh just look at the excitment on these guys, how special


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575833088847814657


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t get it.


That’s ok. Happens to me too.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> time for Russia to lose it's veto power and out of the security council.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575525551552569344


aaaaaaand when will they stop him?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> time for Russia to lose it's veto power and out of the security council.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575525551552569344


Time for some restructuring of it or get rid of it and a vote for those not meeting the minimum requirements for a democratic society, as set out previously by the UN itself, the dictators and strongmen can sit as observers. You cannot have a rules based global system with such people involved in enforcing the rules. Only those who have the rule of law and democracy can do that, only those who are actually accountable to the people and nations they represent, whether we agree with them or not.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh just look at the excitment on these guys, how special
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575833088847814657


He's been having sleepless nights lately, worrying and stress does that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> aaaaaaand when will they stop him?


He's being stopped the old-fashioned way, but that takes time, unless you wanna see nukes involved and NATO troops on the ground there. They are not just fighting to stop the current atrocities; they are fighting for their future too and that means their children.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s ok. Happens to me too.


explain please.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

*Hear what CNN reporter noticed about crowd watching Putin's speech*
456,744 views Sep 30, 2022 Russian President Vladimir Putin said four occupied Ukrainian regions will become part of Russia “forever,” during his Kremlin speech that announced the illegal annexations. CNN’s Matthew Chance and Nick Paton Walsh react to Putin’s speech.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> aaaaaaand when will they stop him?


i wish i knew chica, this guy is a autocratic tyrannt and a bucher, he need to go down rather by death or by the ICC, the stories of the war crimes that him and his military have done are beyond words imo

they should nuke the state of duma right now while they're having this so called annexation simply cause they're all there, the head of the snake along with all his cronies, and make sure phucker carlson is there to, to cover the event...2 birds one stone...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

*Russians Flee Putin's Desperate Draft Operation To Bolster Failing Ukraine Invasion*
91,724 views Sep 30, 2022 Michael McFaul, former U.S. ambassador to Russia, talks with Alex Wager about Vladimir Putin's frantic campaign to force Russians into military service to try to salvage his struggling invasion of Ukraine, and the dangerous escalation Putin is attempting with the annexation of eastern Ukrainian regions.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> explain please.


Jesus Harold Christ need explaining?

This “war” is bigger and more important then Donald J Trump. 

It’s possibly the end of the world due to a mentally I’ll world leader. I know it sounds familiar, but take away this murder of Ukraine, it’s not the same.

And ignore is where I put the windbag Canadian who loves suppositions.

We good?


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i wish i knew chica, this guy is a autocratic tyrannt and a bucher, he need to go down rather by death or by the ICC, the stories of the war crimes that him and his military have done are beyond words imo
> 
> they should nuke the state of duma right now while they're having this so called annexation simply cause they're all there, the head of the snake along with all his cronies, and make sure phucker carlson is there to, to cover the event...2 birds one stone...


A bunch of UN pussies imho.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

Oh let’s Condemn them.

Wish I could walk.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

*"Russian Oligarchs are finding their untimely end" | Jim Townsend*
34,689 views Sep 30, 2022 "We're starting to see now that the war is getting closer to home for the Russian people."

Domestic pressure is ramping up on the street, as well as in Putin's inner circle, says Jim Townsend, former Defence Secretary for Europe & NATO under Obama and Biden.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> time for Russia to lose it's veto power and out of the security council.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575525551552569344


Then DO SOMETHING!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2022)

wonder if the UN can do some along the like of what they did during the yogoslavian war.......nato just bombs the crap out of everything...then again


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Jesus Harold Christ need explaining?
> 
> This “war” is bigger and more important then Donald J Trump.
> 
> ...


I guess so. 

But this close to home, agent orange is pretty big.

With his deliberate pandemic unresponse and denial/quackery propaganda, that man has maybe half a million unnecessary deaths to his name, in what amounts to civil war. Numbers bigger than Vladolf’s

So a reasonable argument can be advanced that, seen from a worldwide perspective, the difference is not big at all. The apparent difference is perhaps an artifact of Vladolf doing it splashier.

I don’t think that the end of the world is on the table. If Russian leadership uses theater nukes, the consequences to Russia will likely be severe. If Russia uses strategic nukes, the consequences will be beyond severe. 
Even then, so long as they don’t detonate an exoatmospheric EMP pattern, we will survive not just as a species but as a society. My opinion.


----------



## printer (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

For the historically minded.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575833409225920513


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575859035328417794


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575848676634726400


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I guess so.
> 
> But this close to home, agent orange is pretty big.
> 
> ...


We’re all entitled to our own opinions.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Then DO SOMETHING!


just what do you suggest? giving them weapons? we have been. giving them training? they have been.
sending troops in? they haven't been, for a very good reason. they're trying to weaken the russians without provoking putin into using nukes. that's the same reason we haven't done a lot of things...we're trying to avoid putin poisoning most of Ukraine and a fair amount of the rest of europe with nuclear fallout.
he is exactly the kind of psychotic megalomaniac who would take as much of the world with him as he could, if forced into a corner.

you don't hang out in politics often...trust me when i say that if i thought for one second there was a way to finish this with NATO boots on the ground, then i would be advocating for it, often, and loudly...
just ask anyone here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

*Only an anti-Putin movement inside Russia can stop Putin | Askold Krushelnycky*
15,864 views Sep 30, 2022 "We’re not going to see a swift end to this conflict in Ukraine unless something happens in Moscow, for instance, he’s removed by his own people." 

The only way to stop the conflict is for ‘something to happen in Moscow’, journalist Askold Krushelnycky tells


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just what do you suggest? giving them weapons? we have been. giving them training? they have been.
> sending troops in? they haven't been, for a very good reason. they're trying to weaken the russians without provoking putin into using nukes. that's the same reason we haven't done a lot of things...we're trying to avoid putin poisoning most of Ukraine and a fair amount of the rest of europe with nuclear fallout.
> he is exactly the kind of psychotic megalomaniac who would take as much of the world with him as he could, if forced into a corner.
> 
> ...


Oh mysunnyboy and myself have had 11 years of the politics section.

My uncle was an “independent contractor” for Uncle Sam. I think you know what I want to see done.

But no let’s have the UN condemn them. Ouch that has to hurt.

And in the meantime the soviets
murder and destroy, every day.

He should’ve been shot like a rabid dog years ago.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

When did you start paying attention to the world @cannabineer? You used to only watch top gear.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> When did you start paying attention to the world @cannabineer? You used to only watch top gear.


Both my political attention and opinions have experienced change in the last three or so years.


----------



## printer (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

Any Russians evacuating from Lyman have been slaughtered on the road by Ukrainian drone directed artillery fire for a while now.









Ukraine advance on Russian outpost challenges Putin’s grip on Donbas


Ukrainian troops are moving to capture the Russian-held eastern town of Lyman, threatening a new setback for Kremlin leader Vladimir Putin's campaign in the Donbas as he prepares to declare the region part of Russia. The capture of the town in the north of Donetsk region could pave the way for...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Oh mysunnyboy and myself have had 11 years of the politics section.
> 
> My uncle was an “independent contractor” for Uncle Sam. I think you know what I want to see done.
> 
> ...


yeah, but he wasn't, and now we have to deal with him...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but he wasn't, and now we have to deal with him...


I don’t expect much different from his successor. Even so, it would be an object lesson.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

Kicking down the door into Luhansk Oblast.






*Lyman Update -- LiveUA Shows It Cut Off and Surrounded*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t expect much different from his successor. Even so, it would be an object lesson.


His replacement can blame it all on Vlad and withdraw from Ukraine, Vlad can't.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

Meanwhile the ordinary lives the asshole is snuffing out...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575570289702088704


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575903226414608384


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575244058444038145


----------



## printer (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

The answer to nuclear threats and annexation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575917616270655536


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

I noticed in the recent inventory of aid Uncle Sam was giving 75,000 helmets and body armor, the way the Russians measure such things, enough for 75 of their BTGs. Other allies are also giving such items and you can gauge the increase in Ukrainian forces as more fit young men go through months of professional military training by now. The don't have to throw people in with minimal training and a lot of guts anymore.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but he wasn't, and now we have to deal with him...


aaaaaaaaand


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Both my political attention and opinions have experienced change in the last three or so years.


Good


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

They are also getting double the amount of M777s (126) that they have now and the same goes for HIMARS, plus a shit load of other things that many of their troops are being trained on now. Looks like those 75 to 100,000 new troops will have something to shoot besides small arms, this is an arms package designed to take turf.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2022)

printer said:


>


the guy in the gray jacket with the gray hair...you can hear the clicking and whirring as he tries to answer some of the questions...it's EXACTLY like watching Jordan Klepper ask magats tough questions...click buzz grinding noise smell of burning electrical insulation...stutt-tt-tered reply...final admission of ignorance.
i don't know whether it's good to know we're not the only country with people like that, or if that scares the hell out of me, that they're EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> aaaaaaaaand


Aannddd....The best way to deal with him is attrition.
Not the most satisfying way, not the most "just" way, but it keeps things calm enough that putin can't justify using what still works out of his arsenal of antique nukes.
The Ukrainians seem to accept this is the best way to go. They don't want him using nukes or chemical weapons either. They're getting advanced weapons systems, and the training to use them. Their soldiers are getting top notch training, from NATO nation trainers. They have high moral, after facing a tough fight over the winter.
Their opponents are running out of gear, have little desire to fight, many are going into battle expecting to die. The Ukrainians are breaking russian supply lines, reclaiming territory at an incredible rate...
this is far from over, but things are going very well. putin can't continue to press this war for much longer, his first round of real conscriptions has been met with defiance, arson, masses fleeing the country. the next round will be drafting grandfathers, boyscouts...how long till they take grandma and the girl guides? will he draft dogs next?

but my point is that while this seems to take forever, and cost a lot of lives, the alternative would be worse, and could lead to something horrific...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

Updated Invasion Day 219 - Lyman encircled during 'mandatory fun' celebrating annexations in Moscow


Celebrating an incomplete annexation is symptomatic of a worsening situation that includes more setbacks in eastern Ukraine for the occupiers. Ukraine’s counter is to move closer to NATO, making its potential commitment more credible. This updates the...




www.dailykos.com





_"Unless Russian command takes decisive measures within a day, Lyman will face the fate of Balakliya. [Russians in Lyman] will be completely cut off from the main group. If they are destroyed in the city, (...) 
"the entire defensive potential of the RF Armed Forces in this sector of the front will be reduced to nothing."

"The capture of Lyman will open the doors for the UAF to Svatove, and then to Kreminna and Rubizhe. It is not yet clear where the new front would settle."_


----------



## printer (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

How the Anti-war Camp Went Intellectually Bankrupt


Critics of U.S. foreign policy from both ends of the ideological spectrum have found common cause in supporting Russia’s invasion of Ukraine.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How the Anti-war Camp Went Intellectually Bankrupt
> 
> 
> Critics of U.S. foreign policy from both ends of the ideological spectrum have found common cause in supporting Russia’s invasion of Ukraine.
> ...


Ron Paul. Why am I not surprised? Totalibertarians, smh


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

Overlay a map of existing pipelines to Europe from Russia and think of where the Russians will be driven back to in six months or a year. There are an estimated 5 trillion cubic meters of NG reserves in Ukraine, plenty for Europe and Turkey. The Russian's lack of precision long range weapons makes oil infrastructure as hard to hit for the Russians as the railways and that capability is dwindling weekly. There is a lot of money to be made here and Europe is desperate for gas, while the Russian's ability to do anything about it disappears along with their hold on Ukrainian territory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

Welcome to Ukraine, just the thing for killing large numbers of newly arrived Russian meat. If Vlad wants to send them to the slaughterhouse this is one of the instruments of their demise, along with their own captured weapons that will be turned against them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575878562204504065


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

It looks like with collapsing Russian and LPR units, that the Ukrainians might be able to take all of Luhansk and a good portion of the Donbas, along with a sizable portion of Kerson Oblast too, and its occupying army with much of its equipment. We will have to see how the weather holds out, particularly the fall rains, though that is less of an issue in the sandy south than in the muddy east


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575971495435636737


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576036751340359680


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576038925159739392


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576060343989653504


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2022)

What If Russia Uses Nuclear Weapons in Ukraine?


A look at the grim scenarios—and the U.S. playbook for each




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What If Russia Uses Nuclear Weapons in Ukraine?
> 
> 
> A look at the grim scenarios—and the U.S. playbook for each
> ...


I have to subscribe to The Atlantic. Great authors/stories there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576160006541496320


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

He got bigger crowds than Trump, the size of the mob counts for autocrats, not the size of the vote. When the people are really for or against something they don't need to be bussed in by the powerful, to Moscow or DC.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576101469530357760


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

They are advancing a lot further than Lyman into Luhansk and look headed for Svatove, a major road and rail hub for the entire region. I'm pretty sure the territorial reserves are on the move too, coming in behind to secure gains and help out in countless ways, from check points to securing logistics and cleaning up the dead Russians and their equipment. I think they might be better prepared for large territorial gains, the Russians are ripe for panic now, with low morale, poor leadership, communications and logistics. Once they breakthrough their defensive lines, they can roll up their flanks, and drive straight to their supply hubs and railheads cutting off large numbers of Russian troops downstream from resupply. After breaking through, it is usually clear sailing in the enemy rear with few enemy units to stop them, unless they have a reseve force in the area or an air force.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576182090344804353


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Why the delay in Lend Lease? Time for Uncle Sam to prepare? Time for Russia to leave Ukraine or be destroyed? It is odd how the annexation in Ukraine and the beginning of Lend Lease are around the same time. Was Lend Lease a message to Vlad that you cannot win? As if the other shit America and the allies were sending to kill Russians with didn't speak loudly enough. Ukraine won't be able to buy whatever it wants, but it appears the doors of the candy store have been thrown open. Though I believe much of it is for future defense and will take years to deliver.

If Ukraine is selling increasing amounts of NG to Europe in a couple of years, they could easily pay for anything they need and pay off any debts fast too. That's aside from the Russian money they will end up getting for reconstruction and the Russians have enough abroad to cover the property damage so far.

America will end up with a very large American equipped, trained and highly motivated Ukrainian speaking military force at Russia's throat for free in 5 years! Ukraine should have enough gas revenue coming in from Europe to pay its own way and then some.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576179395953586176


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 1, 2022)

Reinforcements lol.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576152066883743744


----------



## Kilbarrog (Oct 1, 2022)

You know what would be nice? 
If there was a 757 page debate on the Epstein flight logs.
Do a search on here & there is NOTHING about them. Well, I couldn't find a thing....
Imagine all the war mongering leaders, celebs, arms dealers & all the other detritus of life, that we could lock up for life & CHANGE THE WORLD?
Shit, you all might wake up & email your local politicians a 100 times a week & get a 100 people to do it too, until they are. Right?!?
Just imagine.......
Instead, you support the side you're told to support by actual war criminals & excuse how corrupt they are because, you know, they're not one of "them". How many of you would hand your children to someone who you KNOW is a pedo? There's gonna be someone. Is it you???
Then WHY TF do you hand your trust to these filth?
War Criminal Politicians: "These are the good guys & these are the bad guys. Got it, you dumb ideologues?"
Dumb Ideologues: "Got it! I hate Russia. No more Russian dressing for me." 
War Criminal Politicians: "Don't worry, we're keeping your irrational hatred of Trump simmering in the background. When we need it to boil over, we'll let you know".
Dumb Ideologues: "Ok. We're here when you need us. Wow, I am such an independent free thinking & moral person. I don't know why everyone doesn't think like I do........."
Btw, I don't support Russia, Trump, definitely not Ukraine (I don't support ultra right wing Nazi's). I just know you're all being shown a bright shiny thing to distract you & you all can't stop looking at it


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> desertion in the ranks already.........my guess they will be more....a lot more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Putin you're no Stalin.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Considering the size of their population and economy, Germany’s contribution is small. At least they sent the Gepard, a pretty good antiair weapon.


That's because they're playing both sides which is why running a quick tape is telling.

In or out, Der Commissar.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

In addition to those the capture in Lyman, many were slaughtered on the road by artillery while trying to escape encirclement. Apparently, like Hitler Putin told them to fight to the death, no tactical withdrawal, they could get 15 years for that now! No wonder they need to conscript hundreds of thousands when they throw away troops like this, however they also throw away their equipment and supplies too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576188496255254529


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Kilbarrog said:


> You know what would be nice?
> If there was a 757 page debate on the Epstein flight logs.
> Do a search on here & there is NOTHING about them. Well, I couldn't find a thing....
> Imagine all the war mongering leaders, celebs, arms dealers & all the other detritus of life, that we could lock up for life & CHANGE THE WORLD?
> ...


The courts will take care of that idiot Trump and the Ukrainians are doing a pretty good job of dealing with Putin, so what's your problem? Biden is doing an excellent job and has Trump and Putin by the balls less than 2 years into his first term and is actually getting important stuff done in DC too. Hatred of Trump is not irrational, it is the natural reaction of sane compassionate people, he did much to earn it, so did Putin.

What's the matter, you don't seem to know right from wrong, stick around and we will teach you the difference.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Kilbarrog said:


> You know what would be nice?
> If there was a 757 page debate on the Epstein flight logs.
> Do a search on here & there is NOTHING about them. Well, I couldn't find a thing....
> Imagine all the war mongering leaders, celebs, arms dealers & all the other detritus of life, that we could lock up for life & CHANGE THE WORLD?
> ...


Did you make it to Washington on J6 for the insurrection? Miss the bus?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

They are working for peace by helping Ukraine destroy the Russian army and drive it from Ukraine, then you will have peace. Or they will be fighting on Russian territory at the border, provided their train bound army can get close enough to it. Sometimes to get peace ya gotta kill the other fucker.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576194415529701376


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576038925159739392


This tweet was sent by a fuck nut that is a Russian stooge through and through. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/trumps-war-on-factual-news-journalism.1020994/post-15615786


----------



## CCGNZ (Oct 1, 2022)

Come on,We are not naive and prior to invasion Ukraine has problems w/corruption,however the invasion has been a stunning lesson in brutality that I didn't think the Russian military would resort to against a people who are almost kin to them, seeing so many innocent civilians killed or living in basements,so many elderly is tragic. I don't hate Russia,never have,always respected them and was never comfortable w/NATO expanding as much as it has. Basically it's Putin's war and some combatants inevitably cross the line and commit war crimes,most Russian soldiers heart is not into this as intercepted calls and abandoned equipment left by retreats clearly show.The big question is how does this end?,best case some oligarch puts together a posse w/security services and push Putin out and Russia can stand down and begin the long road back to respectability,already a very long road that keeps getting longer.Worst case,Russia attacks NATO supply convoys or Putin out of desperation nukes something,I struggle to find a good ending to this whole tragic affair. I certainly don't hold all the Russian people responsible for this lesson in Authoritarian dictators running amok.


----------



## CCGNZ (Oct 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> That's because they're playing both sides which is why running a quick tape is telling.
> 
> In or out, Der Commissar.


Germany still paralyzed by the past,guess those demons are hard to shake,


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> This tweet was sent by a fuck nut that is a Russian stooge through and through.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/trumps-war-on-factual-news-journalism.1020994/post-15615786


God I love the ignorant button


----------



## ANC (Oct 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> probably the most useful thing they'll ever do...become sausage


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Germany still paralyzed by the past,guess those demons are hard to shake,


It’s a new Germany now. We built her back nicely. German friends aren’t worried like we think they are.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Russian dressing imho but they stole it from the French.


----------



## ANC (Oct 1, 2022)

Lol, the Russians were so angry when they found out we have a spicy sausage called a russian.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 1, 2022)

Kilbarrog said:


> You know what would be nice?
> If there was a 757 page debate on the Epstein flight logs.
> Do a search on here & there is NOTHING about them. Well, I couldn't find a thing....
> Imagine all the war mongering leaders, celebs, arms dealers & all the other detritus of life, that we could lock up for life & CHANGE THE WORLD?
> ...


through venting? did it change anything? except your blood pressure?
you think we're distracted by a bright shiny object, and i think you're distracted by the propaganda you've been drinking straight from the tap. you are lumping huge masses of people together who are not the same, they don't behave the same, they don't hold the same values, they don't promote the same goals...you can't understand, so you dumb everything down to a level you can understand...which makes you draw completely incorrect conclusions.
but you have to realize that, i can lead an intellectually stunted individual to the truth, but i can't make them realize it's the truth...you have to put the koolaid down and pick up the pure, cool water...


----------



## Kilbarrog (Oct 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> through venting? did it change anything? except your blood pressure?
> you think we're distracted by a bright shiny object, and i think you're distracted by the propaganda you've been drinking straight from the tap. you are lumoing huge masses of people together who are not the same, they don't behave the same, they don't hold the same values, they don't promote the same goals...you can't understand, so you dumb everything down to a level you can understand...which makes you draw completely incorrect conclusions.
> but you have to realize that, i can lead an intellectually stunted individual to the truth, but i can't make them realize it's the truth...you have to put the koolaid down and pick up the pure, cool water...


All that was so informative & coherent. Thanks for educating me. I had no idea how wrong I was. I think just like you already. I honestly cant thank you enough!
I'll forget about that Epstein list.

Thanks again


----------



## Kilbarrog (Oct 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The courts will take care of that idiot Trump and the Ukrainians are doing a pretty good job of dealing with Putin, so what's your problem? Biden is doing an excellent job and has Trump and Putin by the balls less than 2 years into his first term and is actually getting important stuff done in DC too. Hatred of Trump is not irrational, it is the natural reaction of sane compassionate people, he did much to earn it, so did Putin.
> 
> What's the matter, you don't seem to know right from wrong, stick around and we will teach you the difference.


Yeah, that's what I'll do. Stick around & learn right from wrong from free thinking people like you.
Thanks for your selfless sacrifice to educate idiots like me.
Who cares about Epstein & his political war criminal friends? What was I thinking?!?
Again, Thanks for everything!


----------



## ANC (Oct 1, 2022)

Who cares about the Epstein shit anymore, what are you gonna do? dig him up and put him on trial again? 
The world has much bigger fish to fry now. anyway, that is how being excessively rich works. You get to be a cunt, well until enough evidence gathers for someone in your league to use to take you out with,


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 1, 2022)

Kilbarrog said:


> Yeah, that's what I'll do. Stick around & learn right from wrong from free thinking people like you.
> Thanks for your selfless sacrifice to educate idiots like me.
> Who cares about Epstein & his political war criminal friends? What was I thinking?!?
> Again, Thanks for everything!


Are you joking? Pretending like there has not been tons of conversations here about Epstein is really just lazy.




It really sucks that Trump's DoJ allowed him to be suicided before he could dish on all the things he did as a foreign agent.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't you have a world to save? why waste time on us old potheads who think you're a moron? go save someone who might appreciate it.....your dog maybe?


Vote for PETE!!!!!


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 1, 2022)

Kilbarrog said:


> You know what would be nice?
> If there was a 757 page debate on the Epstein flight logs.
> Do a search on here & there is NOTHING about them. Well, I couldn't find a thing....
> Imagine all the war mongering leaders, celebs, arms dealers & all the other detritus of life, that we could lock up for life & CHANGE THE WORLD?
> ...


Yep, Putin is getting his ass kicked.


----------



## printer (Oct 1, 2022)

*Kadyrov criticized the Hero of Russia, who led the defense in Liman*
The allied forces of Russia under the leadership of Colonel General and Hero of Russia Alexander Lapin left a large tract of territory due to the lack of military logistics and untimely and reckless military decisions of the command. So the head of the Chechen Republic Ramzan Kadyrov spoke about the reasons for the withdrawal of allied troops from Krasny Liman.

“Due to the lack of elementary military logistics, today we have left several settlements and a large piece of territory,” Kadyrov wrote in his telegram channel. The head of the Chechen Republic noted that Lapin controlled the units, being 150 km from them, which, according to Kadyrov, is unacceptable.

Kadyrov also stated that the units of the Liman direction were not provided by Lapin with the necessary communications. “The Colonel General deployed mobilized fighters from the LPR and other units at all the lines of the Liman direction, but did not provide them with the necessary communications, interaction and the supply of ammunition,” Kadyrov said.

Earlier, the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation announced the withdrawal of allied troops of the Russian Federation from Krasny Liman . The department explained that such a decision was made due to the threat of encirclement by the Armed Forces of Ukraine.








Кадыров раскритиковал Героя России, руководившего обороной в Лимане


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Borrell: after the referendums, the end of the conflict between Russia and Ukraine is impossible*
The end of the conflict in Ukraine becomes almost impossible after the liberated territories become part of Russia. This opinion was expressed by the High Representative of the European Union for Foreign Affairs and Security Policy Josep Borrell in an interview with the Spanish TV channel 24 Horas.

“No one recognizes the entry of these territories. This decision makes it virtually impossible for the conflict to end,” Borrell said. The information is reported by TASS. He also urged to continue to support Ukraine with weapons, but not to directly intervene in hostilities.

Earlier in the Donbass, Kherson and Zaporozhye regions, referendums were held on joining Russia, reports " Neva news". Most residents voted in favor. Then Russian President Vladimir Putin signed a decree on the entry of territories into Russia. However , the UN refused to recognize the results of the referendums .








Боррель: после референдумов окончание конфликта РФ и Украины невозможно


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Kadyrov urged to introduce martial law in the Russian Federation and use nuclear weapons*
Russia should consider using low-yield nuclear weapons in a conflict with Ukraine, as well as imposing martial law in a number of regions. This opinion was expressed by the head of Chechnya Ramzan Kadyrov

“In my personal opinion, more drastic measures should be taken, up to the declaration of martial law in the border areas and the use of low-yield nuclear weapons. It is not necessary to make every decision with an eye on the Western American community - it already said so and did a lot against us, ”Kadyrov wrote in his telegram channel.

Earlier, Russian President Vladimir Putin said that Russia will use all available means if the country's territorial integrity is threatened. Russia should not be blackmailed with nuclear weapons, Putin added. After that, the White House stated that they took Russia's statements on this topic seriously . However, the Kremlin assured that Moscow can use nuclear weapons only in those cases that are provided for by the nuclear doctrine of the Russian Federation.








Кадыров призвал ввести в РФ военное положение и использовать ядерное оружие


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Kadyrov criticized the Hero of Russia, who led the defense in Liman*
> The allied forces of Russia under the leadership of Colonel General and Hero of Russia Alexander Lapin left a large tract of territory due to the lack of military logistics and untimely and reckless military decisions of the command. So the head of the Chechen Republic Ramzan Kadyrov spoke about the reasons for the withdrawal of allied troops from Krasny Liman.
> 
> “Due to the lack of elementary military logistics, today we have left several settlements and a large piece of territory,” Kadyrov wrote in his telegram channel. The head of the Chechen Republic noted that Lapin controlled the units, being 150 km from them, which, according to Kadyrov, is unacceptable.
> ...


we should have given MacArthur free reign after WW2...he was right about everything, it just took a little longer to manifest than he thought it would.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Come on,We are not naive and prior to invasion Ukraine has problems w/corruption,however the invasion has been a stunning lesson in brutality that I didn't think the Russian military would resort to against a people who are almost kin to them, seeing so many innocent civilians killed or living in basements,so many elderly is tragic. I don't hate Russia,never have,always respected them and was never comfortable w/NATO expanding as much as it has. Basically it's Putin's war and some combatants inevitably cross the line and commit war crimes,most Russian soldiers heart is not into this as intercepted calls and abandoned equipment left by retreats clearly show.The big question is how does this end?,best case some oligarch puts together a posse w/security services and push Putin out and Russia can stand down and begin the long road back to respectability,already a very long road that keeps getting longer.Worst case,Russia attacks NATO supply convoys or Putin out of desperation nukes something,I struggle to find a good ending to this whole tragic affair. I certainly don't hold all the Russian people responsible for this lesson in Authoritarian dictators running amok.


The war, Zelenskiy and his party, and aspiring EU membership and the rigorous requirements for membership is doing much to clean up corruption. America is pretty corrupt too, it is a feature of free societies, not a bug, freedom to break the law until caught, or to be an asshole, until smacked in the face.

Russia and Putin showed their ugly face and are as brutal to their own soldiers as they are to Ukrainians, the lives and wishes of others are of little concern to them. Putin will throw anybody under the bus to cling to power, because losing it will be fatal, his replacement will blame everything on him. Tyrants ride the tiger, and they dare not fall off, lest the best consume them.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The war, Zelenskiy and his party, and aspiring EU membership and the rigorous requirements for membership is doing much to clean up corruption.


Source?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Source?


Zelinsky's party is an anti-corruption party, it is their main platform, the social cohesion that this kind of struggle produces also has a low tolerance for corruption as do veterans. The government is a coalition with a conservative party prime minister too. Many of the corrupt were also Russian connected oligarchs and they are on their back foot right now. The EU has criteria for membership that addresses systemic corruption and Ukraine is on the fast track. I never said corruption in Ukraine was not an issue in the past or even moving forward, just that it is being actively addressed, as it is in America right now. Sources on this are not hard to find.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Source?


When I say America is pretty corrupt, I'm also including Canada and political lobbyist anybody who buy a politician's vote. Some places are better at policing it than others, but it happens at all levels of government, local state/provincial and federal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576254560217489408


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

It kinda looks like they are gonna end this shit soon from the number of arms pouring into Ukraine from more than just Uncle Sam. Even the Russians have been contributing a lot of artillery, tanks and ammo and will soon be contributing much more to the war effort against themselves!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576249427236618240


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 1, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Germany still paralyzed by the past,guess those demons are hard to shake,


And yet some here in the US wish a Christian Nazi Nation.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 1, 2022)

More careless smoking.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576228476536778758


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576257980017803264


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Zelinsky's party is an anti-corruption party, it is their main platform, the social cohesion that this kind of struggle produces also has a low tolerance for corruption as do veterans. The government is a coalition with a conservative party prime minister too. Many of the corrupt were also Russian connected oligarchs and they are on their back foot right now. The EU has criteria for membership that addresses systemic corruption and Ukraine is on the fast track. I never said corruption in Ukraine was not an issue in the past or even moving forward, just that it is being actively addressed, as it is in America right now. Sources on this are not hard to find.





DIY-HP-LED said:


> Zelinsky's party is an anti-corruption party, it is their main platform, the social cohesion that this kind of struggle produces also has a low tolerance for corruption as do veterans. The government is a coalition with a conservative party prime minister too. Many of the corrupt were also Russian connected oligarchs and they are on their back foot right now. The EU has criteria for membership that addresses systemic corruption and Ukraine is on the fast track. I never said corruption in Ukraine was not an issue in the past or even moving forward, just that it is being actively addressed, as it is in America right now. Sources on this are not hard to find.


I'm not aware of the situation regarding corruption in Ukraine today. If you have some facts based reports to share, I'd appreciate it. What you think does not need to be repeated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not aware of the situation regarding corruption in Ukraine today. If you have some facts based reports to share, I'd appreciate it. What you think does not need to be repeated.


That's because the situation there has changed dramatically and the only ones touting corruption in Ukraine are Russian propagandist, everybody is reporting on the invasion and not much else. The only facts are past facts and those were Zelenskiy's opposition to systemic corruption, he had a TV show and that was its theme, with him as a high school teacher. Corruption by its nature is a secret thing and it is the police, press or opposition parties that uncover it, here and elsewhere. The more liberal a society the more opportunities for corruption, freedom has several prices, however with despotic government everything is corrupt.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not aware of the situation regarding corruption in Ukraine today. If you have some facts based reports to share, I'd appreciate it. What you think does not need to be repeated.


I'd say these guys were a neutral source









How much of a problem is corruption in Ukraine?


Analysts say while Ukraine suffers from corruption, Russia, which weaponises the issue, is not in a position to judge.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'd say these guys were a neutral source
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read it. Thanks. Second worst in Europe and only Russia being worse. Mexico isn't exactly what I'd consider a good comp for corruption either. That was before the war. Nothing more is available regarding the state of corruption in Ukraine. Basically, you don't know anything, just hoping. You have lower standards for believing something than I do. But you aren't always wrong. I'm skeptical


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Read it. Thanks. Second worst in Europe and only Russia being worse. Mexico isn't exactly what I'd consider a good comp for corruption either. That was before the war. Nothing more is available regarding the state of corruption in Ukraine. Basically, you don't know anything, just hoping. You have lower standards for believing something than I do. But you aren't always wrong. I'm skeptical


I'm just expressing opinions based on the news and reliable journalism, I'm not calling any shots or making decisions. Usually, I comment on a source I post, but will back up what I believe to be true with facts or at least credible supporting evidence. 

I will say one thing though, Ukraine is undergoing a collective tribal experience that engenders self-sacrifice and increased socialization, among other more negative propensities. This larger social cohesion often results in less tolerance for corruption across the political spectrum and diminishes tolerance for it in one's own political party. America under serious threat would undergo the same basic transformation as differences were subsumed by the larger struggle for existence and national identity came to the forefront. The aftermath of such an ordeal has larger social effects, not all of them negative.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

So, this nut job is running for congress with tweets like this?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576215969785069575


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Looks like another big offensive operation unfolding in the east as they go for the major rail hubs in Luhansk. Good generalship usually means fewer losses for you and them too as cut off forces are forced to surrender instead of fight. Killing their officers selectively also helps with surrender and reduces opposing points of view! The Russian troops have very low morale, poor support and are likely to panic and run or surrender. The Russians are stretched thin and overextended with no reserve forces to speak of and once the defensive lines in many places are breached, the Ukrainians can race to their rear regional supply hubs. This often has the added advantage of capturing large stocks of ammo at the rail hubs as it appears to accumulate there for want of transport and lot's abandoned equipment that panicked troops run from in terror of precision munitions.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576262551327100931


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm just expressing opinions based on the news and reliable journalism, I'm not calling any shots or making decisions. Usually, I comment on a source I post, but will back up what I believe to be true with facts or at least credible supporting evidence.
> 
> I will say one thing though, Ukraine is undergoing a collective tribal experience that engenders self-sacrifice and increased socialization, among other more negative propensities.* This larger social cohesion often results in less tolerance for corruption across the political spectrum and diminishes tolerance* for it in one's own political party. America under serious threat would undergo the same basic transformation as differences were subsumed by the larger struggle for existence and national identity came to the forefront. The aftermath of such an ordeal has larger social effects, not all of them negative.


In bold text above. I know of no real world examples when what you said was true during a war. 

In the US, our experience has shown the opposite to be true. 





__





Political Corruption in the War Years | Office of Justice Programs







www.ojp.gov





_"The most severe crimes were perpetrated against democracy in the United States during wartime when the masses relied heavily on politicians for leadership, and attention was focused on the war rather than internal politics."_

But not just the US:




__





Loading…






www.transparency.org





_Countries emerging from conflict are often characterised by endemic corruption, low state legitimacy, low state capacity, weak rule of law, wavering levels of political will and high levels of insecurity. Corruption opportunities abound in such context, through the combination of weak institutions and governance structures, low absorption capacity, donors’ pressure to disburse and massive inflows of foreign aid._

I'm not even worried about corruption in Ukraine. I'm just saying it's to be expected that an already corrupt society will get worse during war time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> In bold text above. I know of no real world examples when what you said was true during a war.
> 
> In the US, our experience has shown the opposite to be true.
> 
> ...


Zelensky will have a big opportunity. He can make some real reforms after the war. A lot of the old school network of russian fences and information suppliers, arms dealers, drug dealers, human traffickers... Is going to be in shambles, and could be kept that way with some effort. It would go a long way towards their UN and NATO membership, if they were demonstrably fighting corruption.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> In bold text above. I know of no real world examples when what you said was true during a war.
> 
> In the US, our experience has shown the opposite to be true.
> 
> ...


In the UK after the war Churchill lost the election, the people wanted a better deal, they liked Churchill, but wanted another kind of society. I don't think Zelenskiy will suffer the same fate politically and if he can lead in war, he can lead in the battle against corruption and help initiate social change. In the end that what it's all about changing attitudes and Ukrainians are looking towards Europe and liberal democracy with all that entails. Like all democratic leaders Zelenskiy is in a balancing act with the different power centers in his country, the war and his leadership, tipped the balance firmly in his favor. He is not just swimming with the tide of history, he is leading it, surfing it if you will.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> In bold text above. I know of no real world examples when what you said was true during a war.
> 
> In the US, our experience has shown the opposite to be true.
> 
> ...


It depends on the kind of war, I would say a war of national independence or survival would have different results, depending on the level of liberal democracy. During such transitions like with the breakup of the Soviet Union and the formation of independent states, opportunities for corruption abound in societies starting up liberal democracies basically from scratch. In a liberal democracy what ain't illegal is legal and it takes time to make laws to deal with social ailments. Leadership and government also plays a roll and a powerful unifying shared experience has lasting effects too.

Intention and character play a big part in such ethical and moral matters like corruption, there is a reason Zelenskiy is welcomed and honored in polite society by nice people, he has integrity and people know it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Zelensky will have a big opportunity. He can make some real reforms after the war. A lot of the old school network of russian fences and information suppliers, arms dealers, drug dealers, human traffickers... Is going to be in shambles, and could be kept that way with some effort. It would go a long way towards their UN and NATO membership, if they were demonstrably fighting corruption.


Kinda like in the current American "civil war", it exposed the assholes in society, J6 will be like a national enema for the political system!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Kinda like in the current American "civil war", it exposed the assholes in society, J6 will be like a national enema for the political system!


no shit?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

*Ret. Lt. General says Putin has lost his relationship with reality*
263,317 views Oct 1, 2022 Retired Lieutenant General Mark Hertling discusses Russian President Vladimir Putin's speech where he seized one fifth of Ukraine's land.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 1, 2022)

Ukraine soldier on the front line.......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Ukraine soldier on the front line.......


They fight well on all fronts and in the information age with a modern global village PR, press and social media are battle spaces too. Everybody is all in, I've seen top judges and prosecutors in unform on the front lines along with musicians, teachers and poets. No nation building required here, just some help that stands a good chance of being paid back. It is also a good investment; Ukraine can take the place of any US or Canadian requirements in Europe, along with a strong German army. 

Russia will be in no shape to do much except try to hold together and for this regime, holding on to power could become an issue too. Vlad holding onto his head is also becoming more of a problem for him, he's paranoid, but now he will have just cause. Knocking off Vlad and blaming him in the grave while pulling out of all of Ukraine would get the Russian government out from under a lot of sanctions, but not enough for them to recover militarily.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Let's say in 5 years the Ukrainians supplant Russia as the EUs energy supplier after a gradual increase over the preceding few years. There are an estimated 5 trillion cu meters of reserves in Ukraine and there is every prospect of the Russians being cleared from much of it soon, already rich gas and oil fields are out of the dangerous areas. Selling Europe $150 billion worth of gas a year should pay off any debts incurred by this war, along with half a trillion or more of Russian money seized from abroad for reconstruction. I think Ukraine will do well, with a post war boom, provided they expel the Russians and keep them out, which shouldn't be much of an issue with their rail bridges into Ukraine down. With that much cash, Uncle Sam as a good friend, and western/central Europe energy and resource dependent, they would be the last people the Russians will want to tangle with, once burned near to death, more than twice shy, terrified! With that much oil and gas, of course the EU wants to accelerate their membership FFS, it represents future internal energy security and more. The cash they spend on gas will be also used to defend them, win win, not to mention growing the EU economy through Ukrainian reconstruction and trade.









How much energy does the EU import from Russia?


The EU imports less Russian oil and gas than it did a decade ago, but the country remains a significant trading partner.




www.weforum.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 1, 2022)

A russian plane crashed and skidded off the runway into a ammo dump LOL.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576235312891580416


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576294786403037184


----------



## printer (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## printer (Oct 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> A russian plane crashed and skidded off the runway into a ammo dump LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576235312891580416




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576276803991506944


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 1, 2022)

Is anyone else worried about Putin’s next move? Is this not a proverbial red line for him if he now loses that territory? It will be telling in the next few days I think.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 1, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Is anyone else worried about Putin’s next move? Is this not a proverbial red line for him if he now loses that territory? It will be telling in the next few days I think.


Worried? Yes. Petrified? No. 

I suspect that if he tries to use a wmd it would only hasten his removal. Iirc it takes several top-level people in concurrence to release one or more weapons.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Is anyone else worried about Putin’s next move? Is this not a proverbial red line for him if he now loses that territory? It will be telling in the next few days I think.


We called his bet, if he wants to commit suicide we will help. He stuck his cock in the meat grinder and got sucked in and is now thrashing around in desperation. All he has to do is leave all of Ukraine to have peace, he has options, but he'd rather eat shit and hopefully he will die from the poisoning.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Is anyone else worried about Putin’s next move? Is this not a proverbial red line for him if he now loses that territory? It will be telling in the next few days I think.


Chemical weapons would be my guess, there are some reports of preparations on Twitter, but they don't seem credible, and Sammy would know. When the beards come off the troops in Ukraine, you'll know either nukes or chemicals are at risk of use. By now the Ukrainian troops will be better prepared than the Russian ones for chemical warfare, in terms of training and equipment. A tactical nuke on the battlefield is of limited use the way this war is being fought. He is only really left with the option of nuking Ukrainian cities for it to have any effect and the reaction he would get might be too painful to contemplate. It would surely be a death sentence for him personally and his cronies, as the gloves came off in western capitols


----------



## Polly Wog (Oct 1, 2022)

Who knows with that crazy bastard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Low yield, low fallout doesn't matter, once you split the atom in war on the battlefield you enter a whole new ballgame and you had better be prepared to use a lot of them, while you still can.






*Retired general explains Russia's 'closest thing to a smoking gun’*
18,766 views Oct 1, 2022 Retired Brig. Gen. Peter Zwack discusses leaks in the Nord Stream pipelines and Russia's continued invasion of Ukraine.


----------



## printer (Oct 1, 2022)

*After the announcement of mobilization, Sverdlovsk residents were offered to freeze sperm for free*
The owner of a private clinic in Yekaterinburg offered Sverdlovsk residents to freeze sperm for free after the announcement of mobilization. Andrey Ivanov, head of the assisted reproductive technology department at the Mariinsky Hospital, spoke about this.

“My friend, the owner of a private clinic in Yekaterinburg, Igor Portnov, at the beginning of the mobilization, widely announced the provision of such a service as sperm freezing, free of charge. Freezing sperm is a super-primitive action, consumables are cheap, ”Ivanov told Fontanka.

In his opinion, every private clinic can take care of the future of those who leave to risk life and health. Ivanov notes that after the announcement of mobilization, the number of appeals from people leaving for the front, as well as from men leaving Russia, increased.

Russian President Vladimir Putin signed a decree on partial mobilization on September 21. In total, 300 thousand reservists are planned to be called up for military service ( 9.7 thousand from the Sverdlovsk region ).








Свердловчанам после объявления мобилизации предложили бесплатно заморозить сперму


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576268670837612544


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Worried? Yes. Petrified? No.
> 
> I suspect that if he tries to use a wmd it would only hasten his removal. Iirc it takes several top-level people in concurrence to release one or more weapons.


I hope your right! I hope it’s not reliant on just him. And same here, not petrified, might be if I lived anywhere near the shit though. I am concerned though.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We called his bet, if he wants to commit suicide we will help. He stuck his cock in the meat grinder and got sucked in and is now thrashing around in desperation. All he has to do is leave all of Ukraine to have peace, he has options, but he'd rather eat shit and hopefully he will die from the poisoning.


It’s the thrashing around in desperation that causes concern. And the fact he “stuck his cock in a meat grinder” that makes it even more worry some!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

These are little more than glorified RC planes with FPV and an advanced long range encrypted communications system for video and control. The Yagi antenna you see in the video focuses the transmission microwaves into a tight beam and it is also a highly sensitive and directional receiver antenna, the antenna tracks the drone using GPS data from the drone. They appear surprisingly accurate as bombers, who would have thought! They would be easy to mass produce from imported parts and cheap. The same setup is used with long range FPV hobby planes, except for the encrypted two-way military grade link and probably hardened electronics using aluminum or copper foil for shielding.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576202950925746176


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Apparently, this orc was getting shrapnel pulled out of his ass during the interview! I wonder if he will get his $600 bucks!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576260592892973056


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> It’s the thrashing around in desperation that causes concern. And the fact he “stuck his cock in a meat grinder” that makes it even more worry some!


The metaphor seemed apt...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 1, 2022)

In December 2013, Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych and Chinese Communist Party leader Xi Jinping signed a bilateral treaty and published a joint statement, where China reaffirmed that it will provide Ukraine with nuclear security guarantees upon nuclear invasion or threats of invasion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

The Ukrainians are exploiting the Russian weakness in logistics and their utter dependency on the railway network. They always drive for their logistics hubs, railheads and critcal rail junctions, cutting off or crippling supply to the Russians downstream and forcing them to surrender or making them much easier to defeat.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576335999952596992


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Maybe not hacked, but definitely fucked with by Russia.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576358767645450240


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

*How Ukraine's recapture of key town advances their position*
41,081 views Oct 1, 2022 Retired Air Force Col. Cedric Leighton explains the significance of Russian forces retreating from Lyman, a strategic city for its operations in the east.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 1, 2022)

When the soviet union broke up in 1991 Ukraine possessed the worlds 3rd largest nuclear arsenal...1,900 warheads
*the Budapest Memorandum *
When the USSR broke up in late 1991, there were nuclear weapons scattered in the resulting post-Soviet states. The George H. W. Bush administration attached highest priority to ensuring this would not lead to an increase in the number of nuclear weapons states. Moreover, as it watched Yugoslavia break apart violently, the Bush administration worried that the Soviet collapse might also turn violent, raising the prospect of conflict among nuclear-armed states. Ensuring no increase in the number of nuclear weapons states meant that, in practice, only Russia would retain nuclear arms. The Clinton administration pursued the same goal. With the prospect of extending the Non-Proliferation Treaty indefinitely looming, an alternative course that allowed other post-Soviet states to keep nuclear weapons would have set a bad precedent.
Before agreeing to give up this nuclear arsenal, Kyiv sought three assurances. First, it wanted compensation for the value of the highly-enriched uranium in the nuclear warheads, which could be blended down for use as fuel for nuclear reactors. Russia agreed to provide that.

Second, eliminating ICBMs, ICBM silos, and bombers did not come cheaply. With its economy rapidly contracting, the Ukrainian government could not afford the costs. The United States agreed to cover those costs with Nunn-Lugar Cooperative Threat Reduction assistance.

Third, Ukraine wanted guarantees or assurances of its security once it got rid of the nuclear arms. The Budapest Memorandum provided security assurances.

America said it would act if Russia violated the Budapest Memorandum. That was part of the price it paid in return for a drastic reduction in the nuclear threat to America. The United States should keep its word and continue to arm Ukraine.








Why care about Ukraine and the Budapest Memorandum


The furor over President Donald Trump’s sordid bid to extort the president of Ukraine into investigating his potential 2020 political opponent raises an obvious question: Why should the United States care so much about Ukraine, a country 5,000 miles away?




www.brookings.edu




.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Gee, do ya think the national security and military communities like Trump or even the republicans? Especially now?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576351997975965697


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Gee, do ya think the national security and military communities like Trump or even the republicans? Especially now?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576351997975965697



Fuck putin..let him rot


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

The Ukrainians have LBGTQ battalions and they apparently fight well, so do the woke and so do the women. I guess it mostly depends on what you are fighting for and how well you've been trained and equipped, how much social support you have, and who is depending on you to defend them from savages.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576283006418882560


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2022)

And fuck Trump while I'm at it, fucken orange avenger


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Inspiring confidence and high morale in demoralized Russian conscripts! I imagine the Ukrainians are supplied with millions of MREs from allied countries, plus plenty of home cooking. At the beginning of the war the poor bastards had out of date rations, and I've seen video of relatives throwing food over the fences of mobilization centers for their men, who had nothing to eat! So, a piss poorly equipped army with junk to wear, carry and fight with and no training at all or leadership worth a damn is gonna show up in Ukraine half-starved with no training, no support and no heavy equipment!

FFS give Ukraine the means to blow up Russian rail bridges inside Russia at the 10 points of entry to Ukraine. Do it for humanitarian reasons if no other, to prevent the useless slaughter of poor stupid bastards. If not for humanity's sake, then for economic reasons and to save ammunition. It will be like lambs to the slaughter and one Helluva mess to clean up, unless they can get mass surrenders (put out food as bait) and trade them back for kidnapped Ukrainians. You don't need to be an expert to know what will happen, just listen to the experts, with the arms flowing into Ukraine now, there will be no shortage of firepower.






*Corroded guns and uniforms of wrong sizes. Russian mobilization-to-graves in action*
176,396 views Oct 1, 2022 Old uniform and boots that don't fit. After Vladimir Putin announced the mobilization in Russia, more and more conscripts complain that all military uniforms are completely unusable. According to the recruits, not only are they forced to go to war, but they also have to buy the equipment with their own money. Another problem of the Russian army is the strikingly low level of providing soldiers with weapons. Many have weapons that date back to the Soviet era. In several military units, the Russian command has handed out rusty Kalashnikov assault rifles, which were used during the first Chechen war.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Ukrainians have LBGTQ battalions and they apparently fight well, so do the woke and so do the women. I guess it mostly depends on what you are fighting for and how well you've been trained and equipped, how much social support you have, and who is depending on you to defend them from savages.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576283006418882560


cruz let trump get away with saying his wife is a pig, then has the nerve to imply that the military is emasculated? he must have won his testicles back from trump in a bet of some kind...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> cruz let trump get away with saying his wife is a pig, then has the nerve to imply that the military is emasculated? he must have won his testicles back from trump in a bet of some kind...


Donald keeps them in a jar on the fireplace mantel along with Lindsey's and Keven McCarthy's, Donald has quite the testicle collection, perhaps to compensate for the lack of his own. Maybe the FBI has evidence photos, nothing would surprise me at this point!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Even the daughter of Darth Vader is on side FFS, someone to the right of Attila the Hun on the conservative spectrum!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576317031992872961


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Now these and those Norwegian AA missile systems along with starstreaks from the UK and their own SAM 3 AA defense missiles should reduce attacks on Ukrainian cities and possibly defend NG processing plants from random Russian missile attacks at some later point. If these German missile systems were used to defend gas infrastructure in Ukraine that was sending vital gas to them or going to, I think they would be quite generous with their missiles! The Poles would also be eager to help out and burn NG instead of coal for electricity.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576282090693226496


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Tanks and infantry working together to advance by the battalion, as it should be, the infantry protect the tanks from RPGs and the tanks take out the fixed defenses along with artillery, mortars and probably drones, taking out targets with bombs and giving the commanders of the advance a clear picture of targets and threats around them for miles. The Ukrainians have lots of night vision equipment, so a lot of their advances and special operations probably happen at night. Many drones can see at night and see infrared heat signatures better than at day. That gives special forces troops a lot of confidence when they are racing down the highway in the dark behind enemy lines to hold a vital bridge or set up an ambush or IDE at a vital road junction. Troops operating in the rear sow panic in the Russians at the front too and can cut them off from resupply and retreat.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576308179117674497


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2022)

Putin Has Left the World No Other Option But Regime Change


The Russian dictator’s deranged “annexation” speech should make it clear to the global community of nations that his staying in power won’t provide “stability.”




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

So, when does Vlad start carting them off to the Gulag, if guys like this continue to speak out, he will have to do more than cut off their phoneline to propaganda shows He is the heir of Stalin, not running foxnews, and he will need to take more harsh measures than cutting the phone call, because complaints will increase with the loses in Ukraine. Lots of people around Putin have lots of money in Swiss and other western bank accounts that they can't access and that could be seized. If they realized that some of the personal sanctions might be lifted with a new government and attitude, it might in effect be a contract on Vlad! All those millions in the west while they live like shit in Russia under Putin's thumb on the fast track to Hell. They sweat like everybody else when Vlad plays with the nuclear button as his increasing madness, desperation and utter incompetence are becoming survival issues for many in Russia.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576410989104627712


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

They are putting pressure on the Russians at the furthest point from their limited logistics support in Kherson and have already cut the area west of the Dnieper River off by blowing the bridges. They have further divided the Kherson pocket by destroying the bridges over a river running through it. These Russians have been largely cutoff from resupply and reinforcement for a while and allowed to wither on the vine for a spell, weakening them steadily.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576509318282608640


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

Notice the other bombs the drone is carrying; this is one of the bigger commercial drones and I was reading the Ukrainians received a lot of them not too long ago. Add this kind of destruction to that which the Russians are already enduring and you can see why their tanks and other equipment are being wasted away with each passing day. Crews might not want to spent time in parked tanks with hatches open and these drones often operate at night. Out on the open battlefield there are no places to hide from drones except in the woods, in towns they can park in garages or under some roof, provided they haven't leveled the place first.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576539355593572353


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 2, 2022)

Where are the robot soldiers?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576586240610246664


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Where are the robot soldiers?


It's been reported that some switchblade drones use facial recognition software for targeting already, that would qualify as autonomous. You'll see robot soldiers in the air before you see them on the ground, landmines, roaming among the trees, quietly hunting...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

Reports are mounting of a Russian collapse on the Kherson front, where approximately 25,000 Russian troops are trapped on the right bank of the Dnipro River with bridges across the river partially destroyed and unable to support military vehicles


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576602192990961664


----------



## printer (Oct 2, 2022)

*The Verkhovna Rada will try to take almost a thousand assets from the Russian Federation*
The Verkhovna Rada (parliament of Ukraine) is going to nationalize about 900 Russian assets under a special procedure. This was announced by the Deputy Chairman of the Committee on Economic Development of the Verkhovna Rada Roksolana Pidlasa.

“Energomashspetsstal in Kramatorsk, which is 92% owned by an offshore Cypriot company controlled by Rosatom. Also on this list is the well-known BROCARD chain of stores, which is 100% controlled by an offshore company, which, in turn, is controlled by the Ministry of Industry of the Russian Federation, ”the telegram channel of the Verkhovna Rada reports, citing Pidlas’ statement.

Nationalization will take place according to a special procedure. The Verkhovna Rada will consider this issue at the next meeting. The list includes more than 900 objects that belong to Russia.

Earlier in Ukraine , it was allowed to confiscate property from those who support the special operation of the Russian Federation. President of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelensky also suggested that other countries conclude an agreement in order to seize Russian property abroad and transfer income to Kiev.








Верховная Рада попробует забрать у РФ почти тысячу активов


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Die Zeit: After the US elections, Ukraine risks being left without funds*
After the US elections, Ukraine runs the risk of being left without funds to support it. This is reported by the German newspaper Die Zeit.

“However, after the mid-term elections in early November, the situation <…> may change. And even if the Republicans agree in principle with the Democrats in supporting Ukraine, some of them who follow the slogan “America first” may enter parliament this winter. They no longer want funds to flow to Kyiv, like Trump supporter JD Vance, for example.

Elections to the US House of Representatives will be held on November 8, 2022, in the middle of the term of office of US President Joe Biden. They include elections for representatives from all 435 congressional districts in each of the 50 US states.
Earlier it was reported that the US presidential administration could not reach a compromise with the country's senators on the effectiveness and scope of anti-Russian sanctions. URA.RU also reported that the United States would give money to Ukraine to fight China, thereby reducing support for Kyiv. At the same time, the World Bank has approved $530 million in additional assistance to Ukraine, 360 TV channel reports.

The United States and Western countries began to provide assistance to Ukraine after the start of the Russian special operation . In just two years, the United States sent billions of dollars to help Kyiv. But not everyone in the US approves of such assistance. Some believe that Biden is only helping Ukraine for political gain ahead of the election.








Die Zeit: после выборов в США Украина рискует остаться без средств


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Constitutional Court: residents of new regions of the Russian Federation may renounce Russian citizenship*
Residents of the regions of Donbass, annexed to Russia following the results of referendums, may refuse to obtain Russian citizenship. This is reported in the decisions of the Constitutional Court of the Russian Federation.

“Citizens of the DPR, Ukraine and stateless persons permanently residing on that day on the territory of the DPR are recognized as citizens of the Russian Federation, with the exception of persons who, within one month after this day, declare their desire to keep their possessions and (or) their minors children of a different citizenship or remain stateless, ”the court ruling, published on the official website of the Constitutional Court of the Russian Federation, says. There are similar clauses in the other three court rulings on checking the constitutionality of agreements with the LPR, Zaporozhye and Kherson region.

From 23 to 27 September, referendums were held in the territories of the regions of Donbass on the accession of territories to Russia. Russian President Vladimir Putin signed agreements on the accession of regions to the Russian Federation on September 30. Putin also submitted to the State Duma draft laws on the admission of new territories to Russia, RT reports .








Конституционный суд: жители новых регионов РФ могут отказаться от российского гражданства


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

It looks like the Russians are collapsing in the south and in the east, Vlad is gonna be really freaking out next week!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576649128490110976


----------



## printer (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

Turkey will allow Ukrainian warships into the Black Sea, as long as they get the contract to build them! This thing can sink Russian submarines and I figure that's what it's for, fitted with American harpoon antiship missiles, it can complete with much bigger Russian surface ships too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576633801870299136


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

printer said:


>


What will they eat when the hoard of Russian conscripts arrives? They won't have any food with them and will be most likely half starved, they will take the food from the locals in the occupied areas, what's left of it. Vote to join Russia and be promptly starved to death.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576654148518711297


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576658889637961728


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

In the month leading up to the American election Ukraine shows its gratitude to Joe and makes Putin and the Maga Republicans look like shit. Everybody likes a winner, except Magats and they prefer whinners. A major victory in Ukraine can only help Biden and the democrats while it divides the republicans.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576655078454267904


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

There're things happening in Ukraine now and for the past few weeks as offensive operations have started in earnest. The pace has recently picked up and historic changes might be coming with large scale surrenders of cut off and demoralized Russian troops. Lot's more territory should be reclaimed in the next few weeks as the Ukrainians exploit their advantage, and the Russians struggle to survive and adapt.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576590049520812033


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2022)

Modern conventional weapons systems are so capable of denying enemy capability that they are allowing nukes to be sidelined as tactical choices. We do not need them as we did even twenty years ago.









McMaster on Putin threat: ‘If you use a nuclear weapon, it’s a suicide weapon’


Former national security adviser H.R. McMaster on Sunday cautioned Russian President Vladimir Putin against carrying out his threat of a nuclear attack, saying it would be a “suicide weapon.&…



thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

Those fast light wheeled combat vehicles we've been giving allow Ukrainian special forces to race to the enemy rear after the tanks have broken the Russian defensive lines. They sow panic in the Russian rear and with Javelins can hold vital bridges and road junctions until the main force arrives or set ambushes and IEDs. They can advance fast at night using night vision equipment and their drone scouts can see in the dark too. They know where the Russians are, so there are few surprises other than landmines on the roads, but the Russians use the roads too and would be trying to retreat on them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576674291520745472


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Modern conventional weapons systems are so capable of denying enemy capability that they are allowing nukes to be sidelined as tactical choices. We do not need them as we did even twenty years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I believe America can develop the ability to strike Russia's nuclear weapons using stealth cruise missiles with conventional warheads and precision targeting. I believe Russia has around 700 warheads on rockets on land and at sea, the rest are stored at known sites, a doable number. America's nuclear submarines can serve up retribution for any cities that get hit by those they miss and things like patriots can't deal with some too. This is not an attractive scenario, but it gives the POTUS another option than ending human civilization.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's why I believe America can develop the ability to strike Russia's nuclear weapons using stealth cruise missiles with conventional warheads and precision targeting. I believe Russia has around 700 warheads on rockets on land and at sea, the rest are stored at known sites, a doable number. America's nuclear submarines can serve up retribution for any cities that get hit by those they miss and things like patriots can't deal with some too. This is not an attractive scenario, but it gives the POTUS another option than ending human civilization.


I don’t think a cruise missile will do against silo-stored ballistic missiles. To me, that seems to be a job for Massive Ordnance Penetrator or perhaps a smaller follow-on that can be packed several to a B-2.

Heck, air supremacy seems not out of the question, in which case B-52s and Nato bombers can push the broom. 

If we are not targeting the strategic stuff, then our options widen much. Cruise missiles and other standoff bombs will be pretty effective.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

Depending on how much Russian equipment they capture in the next month vs how much they lose taking it, could see several battalions of territorials equipped with Russian tanks and BTRs. They won't just be infantry battalions with small arms and Javelins, they can take and hold territory. They appear to have different grades of territorials, from as good as army troops, to old farts with guns and a bit of training manning roadblocks in the rear and doing other vital things. This multiplies the regular army's combat power and allows greater operational flexibility, they have far more territorials and reservists than they do regular army troops or did. Old guys can also deal with prisoners in the rear and usually end up guarding them in most wars like this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576674266296115200


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t think a cruise missile will do against silo-stored ballistic missiles. To me, that seems to be a job for Massive Ordnance Penetrator or perhaps a smaller follow-on that can be packed several to a B-2.
> 
> Heck, air supremacy seems not out of the question, in which case B-52s and Nato bombers can push the broom.
> 
> If we are not targeting the strategic stuff, then our options widen much. Cruise missiles and other standoff bombs will be pretty effective.


If such a thing were to be done, it would be all hands-on deck, stealth cruise missiles would be the first wave and defense radars would be among their targets. Other things would be used, but they can be detected, you don't need to destroy the silo, just prevent it from opening or have a smart loitering munition nearby when it does. Also, it's a cruise missile and can carry a large, shaped charge than can penetrate feet of concrete or steel.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t think a cruise missile will do against silo-stored ballistic missiles. To me, that seems to be a job for Massive Ordnance Penetrator or perhaps a smaller follow-on that can be packed several to a B-2.
> 
> Heck, air supremacy seems not out of the question, in which case B-52s and Nato bombers can push the broom.
> 
> If we are not targeting the strategic stuff, then our options widen much. Cruise missiles and other standoff bombs will be pretty effective.


I'm just suggesting that technology might offer a way out of MAD especially when a mad man is on the other side, and we have good intelligence (we often do) he is about to do something profoundly stupid. A logical place to "test" out the concept would be in Korea and the South Koreas already said recently they had this precision missile capability and targets geolocated. They have a similar problem, though on a smaller scale... This shit isn't up to me, I'm just speculating on what technology is doing to war, changing it, as it always has.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If such a thing were to be done, it would be all hands-on deck, stealth cruise missiles would be the first wave and defense radars would be among their targets. Other things would be used, but they can be detected, you don't need to destroy the silo, just prevent it from opening or have a smart loitering munition nearby when it does. Also, it's a cruise missile and can carry a large, shaped charge than can penetrate feet of concrete or steel.


Yeah I don’t know. I’m blue-skying. That said, my gut call is that silos are hardened way past vulnerability to cruise missiles.

While the thought of loitering stealth munitions is warm mental fare on a cool day, I suspect that the window of opportunity between open and launch is too short. Here is one of ours. The time between silo open and missile safely clear is about ten seconds.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm just suggesting that technology might offer a way out of MAD especially when a mad man is on the other side, and we have good intelligence (we often do) he is about to do something profoundly stupid. A logical place to "test" out the concept would be in Korea and the South Koreas already said recently they had this precision missile capability and targets geolocated. They have a similar problem, though on a smaller scale... This shit isn't up to me, I'm just speculation on what technology is doing to war, changing it, as it always has.


I’m gonna say something familiar: not there yet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m gonna say something familiar: not there yet.


That's what R&D and the billions spent on new weapons systems are for, given what I see in the civilian technology relm, new military possibilities abound. The first job of a military robot will be to kill people and perhaps nukes, they will fly first, not walk. They like a lot of futury things depend on developing battery technology and soon endurance will increase by 3 or 4 times for early adopter military stuff.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

Vlad is gonna have a real bad week...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576667525974495233


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

Meanwhile in the south near Kherson...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576680140985143297


----------



## printer (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

I wonder how many of these they will get? A few of these and some mine sweepers should open up the Black Sea for Ukrainian grain. I also wonder is Uncle Sam wiring up the Black Sea for sound with undersea cables and hydrophones, or perhaps it already has done it with NATO member Turkey during the cold war.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576681073903566853


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2022)

Mobility is King on the battlefield.
My father was a combat engineer for Patton in WW2. He told me that even though the US had larger tanks available Patton preferred the lighter faster Sherman, only in larger numbers. He believed that speed and mobility on the battlefield more valuable than the heavier firepower of bigger slower equipment. He knew that once you had your opponent on their heels in retreat that was the time to push and his army was know to strike lighting fast any time the enemy showed any retreat, never allow them to reestablish a line of defense. His army captured 150,000 german and italian soldiers in North Africa. and another 100,000 in Italy/Sicily.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

True, Vlad's phone must be busy with all those calls from the units in the field, if he wants to command the military, I'd give the men his number! So many Russian officers and generals have been killed and Vlad fired dozens more, there isn't even an NCO corps in the Russian army, no wonder they lack leadership and direction when the shit hits the fan. With rock bottom morale they are ripe for collapse and mass surrender and that would be very bad for Vlad, worse than if they were killed.
The dead can't speak, but the living can talk to western media and make videos, then cause trouble when they come back home pissed off.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576668737176219648


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

Yeah, I can see Vlad trying to give 10- or 15-year prison sentences to 10 or 20,000 war veterans who had to surrender because of his incompetence and corruption. I'm sure that will work out just fine...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2022)

I also have a suspicion that the US has some yet undisclosed defensive systems up her sleeve. Stuff they didn't even tell trump about so he couldn't sell the info to Putin. Elon Musk has put up many (secret Gov) satellites of unknown capabilities in recent times. We may be able to control. monitor or jam Russian weaponry. It just seems more likely than not.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I also have a suspicion that the US has some yet undisclosed defensive systems up her sleeve. Stuff they didn't even tell trump about so he couldn't sell the info to Putin. Elon Musk has put up many (secret Gov) satellites of unknown capabilities in recent times. We may be able to control. monitor or jam Russian weaponry. It just seems more likely than not.


Starlink has or will soon have a 24ms latency and a phased array electronically steerable transceiver antenna and works off orbiting satellites like a cellphone network. That means you could fly and maneuver a drone like a fighter plane at tree top level over Moscow and fly down streets and over freeways using the heat from the cars you are passing over as missile decoys! You can do it all with FPV and 4K video vision at treetop level while sitting in DC or Kyiv and it would be very hard to jam. This capability is being deployed now and offers as much range as the aircraft has and the ability to penetrate deeply with a stealth drone flying at near ground level down country roads in the middle of the night 10 feet off the ground.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

More Russian lend lease as another Russian railhead is taken with more on the list.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576595537331388416


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I also have a suspicion that the US has some yet undisclosed defensive systems up her sleeve. Stuff they didn't even tell trump about so he couldn't sell the info to Putin. Elon Musk has put up many (secret Gov) satellites of unknown capabilities in recent times. We may be able to control. monitor or jam Russian weaponry. It just seems more likely than not.


I was thinking a good use for those T72 death traps the Ukrainians are using might be as future robotanks. They have autoloaders and don't need to be manned, the gunner, commander and driver can be all replaced by conversion kits and the fucking thing can be remote controlled from an APC up to a few miles away from the rear. Let robotank take the risks and the hits from mines! Let them over run the enemy trenches and lead the charge, a good use for junk near on its last legs or something not fit to put men in. Make standard kits for them so they can be quickly converted, their task is simple, to take the hits and shield the men in better tanks behind them. Like I said they have autoloaders and can go in shooting until the turret pops off!


----------



## Sickofitall420247 (Oct 2, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I also have a suspicion that the US has some yet undisclosed defensive systems up her sleeve. Stuff they didn't even tell trump about so he couldn't sell the info to Putin. Elon Musk has put up many (secret Gov) satellites of unknown capabilities in recent times. We may be able to control. monitor or jam Russian weaponry. It just seems more likely than not.


I know russia can jam our signals.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

Anybody see Russian winter gear on ebay... That's a lot of uniforms to "misplace", assuming they were bought in the first place. It will be a cold winter for those Russians left in Ukraine a repeat of the German debacle in Russia, no winter uniforms!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576615100395331585


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576696366654365696


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576708994403819520


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576725270127865856


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 2, 2022)

Sickofitall420247 said:


> I know russia can jam our signals.


if they're within 5 feet, with a piece of equipment that requires a tractor trailer to move it...putin sucks balls, his army sucks balls, his equipment sucks balls, and his apologists suck balls.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 2, 2022)

Petraeus know what the hell he is talking about, and i for one am more than ready for it...
https://thehill.com/homenews/sunday-talk-shows/3671100-petraeus-predicts-us-would-lead-nato-response-to-take-out-russian-forces-if-putin-uses-nuclear-weapon/

I think almost the entire world is tired of this playground bully with the threat of his father's left over, moldering, rotting weapons to scare the other kids with...Bring those rotten weapons out, lets see what you got, bitch.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 2, 2022)

Someone tell pootin that Russia is no longer a Superpower. There are third world countries with better equipped and trained soldiers. Oh wait, Russia is a third world country these days.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 2, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Someone tell pootin that Russia is no longer a Superpower. There are third world countries with better equipped and trained soldiers. Oh wait, Russia is a third world country these days.


it has been for quite a while, they were just hoping no one would notice...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it has been for quite a while, they were just hoping no one would notice...


It's been noticed now, by everybody from Europe to Kazakhstan and everybody is thinking the same thing, we can take this fucker on in a conventional fight, at least what's left of him after the Ukrainians are done with him. Europe no longer fears the big bad bear, nobody does.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it has been for quite a while, they were just hoping no one would notice...


It’s all the graft.
The Russian army puts me in mind of a 2x4 that had drywood termites. It looks fine but comes apart in your hands.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

*'Ukrainian forces can smell victory'*
358,324 views Oct 2, 2022 After claiming back Lyman, Ukrainian troops can smell victory and are bursting to retake more territory. Lyman is their biggest win on the battlefield in weeks, and the first since President Vladimir Putin declared this Russian territory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576645811684851712


----------



## Sickofitall420247 (Oct 2, 2022)

Why isn’t Russia doing more to jam GPS in Ukraine?


The importance of GPS as a military tool was underscored by Kremlin media in November 2021 as troops were massing along the Ukraine border. After Russia demonstrated it could destroy a satellite in space, a television commentator known to be an unofficial mouthpiece of President Putin said the...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

Sickofitall420247 said:


> Why isn’t Russia doing more to jam GPS in Ukraine?
> 
> 
> The importance of GPS as a military tool was underscored by Kremlin media in November 2021 as troops were massing along the Ukraine border. After Russia demonstrated it could destroy a satellite in space, a television commentator known to be an unofficial mouthpiece of President Putin said the...
> ...


Jamming power like all isotropic radio emissions follow the inverse-square law and power drops off as distance increases. Also, jammers are easily radio located and can be destroyed by a variety of weapons systems and you need a lot of them to be effective. The allies use encrypted digital communications equipment that frequency shifts and is designed to defeat jamming. It takes a lot of power to jam on a broad radio or microwave spectrum, the broader the jamming spectrum the more power it takes.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Jamming power like all isotropic radio emissions follow the inverse-square law and power drops off as distance increases. Also, jammers are easily radio located and can be destroyed by a variety of weapons systems and you need a lot of them to be effective. The allies use encrypted digital communications equipment that frequency shifts and is designed to defeat jamming. It takes a lot of power to jam on a broad radio or microwave spectrum, the broader the jamming spectrum the more power it takes.


Listening to a shortwave set in ‘70s Vienna, there were a couple of spots on the dial that were dominated by a wide-frequency warble. My elders told me it was jamming in East Germany. I failed to ask if it was jamming in or out.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2022)

I believe the effectiveness of Ukraine at pinpointing and eliminating Russian commanders is very telling......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I believe the effectiveness of Ukraine at pinpointing and eliminating Russian commanders is very telling......


Here's a tell...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576750055452655618


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Jamming power like all isotropic radio emissions follow the inverse-square law and power drops off as distance increases. Also, jammers are easily radio located and can be destroyed by a variety of weapons systems and you need a lot of them to be effective. The allies use encrypted digital communications equipment that frequency shifts and is designed to defeat jamming. It takes a lot of power to jam on a broad radio or microwave spectrum, the broader the jamming spectrum the more power it takes.


They seem to have a pretty major personnel problem, There isn't a lot of retention in their military. They may have a major shortage of qualified operators for more advanced systems, which could be compounded by attrition as their pool of operators dwindles due to injury, death, capture, surrender...
I've been wonder the same thing about their airforce...Are they saving it for what they consider a bigger enemy, or are they just short of qualified pilots, qualified mechanics, out of parts...?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2022)

100,000's of Russian men fleeing their country due to mobilization. And Russia is conscripting 100'000's more indiscriminately into the army. Just imagine what the impact of this is on the Russian economy. On their ability to produce goods and services. On their shipping and transportation ability. It will take 6 months for new recruits to form any sort of effective fighting force, and by that time Russia's economy will be bankrupt.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 2, 2022)

doublejj said:


> 100,000's of Russian men fleeing their country due to mobilization. And Russia is conscripting 100'000's more indiscriminately into the army. Just imagine what the impact of this is on the Russian economy. On their ability to produce goods and services. On their shipping and transportation ability. It will take 6 months for new recruits to form any sort of effective fighting force, and by that time Russia's economy will be bankrupt.


I don't think they're waiting 6 months, i think they will be lucky to get 6 weeks...Maybe 6 days... 
I hope a lot of them surrender, the Ukrainians have better shit to do than clean up 300,000 dead russians.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

I think the Russian army in Ukraine has reached the point of moral collapse, and it will soon become a military collapse. They are out weaponed, out fought and out lead, with nothing to fight for except survival. The enemy is kinder than their leaders, speaks close to the same language, are offering good surrender terms and cash rewards for equipment. Just think, surrender your tank, become a prisoner, get a cash reward and possible Ukrainian citizenship, bring your family over later when things cool down. They said they wouldn't return anybody against their will, and even younger Russians know Zelenskiy has integrity about this stuff as does the west. Only the war criminals need fear capture and there have been a lot of them, it could be the reason they haven't surrendered yet, since the officers bare the most guilt, another good reason to kill the bastards!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

A man for all seasons... He wasn't just a comedian, he also founded two media companies, one in Russia and after that another in Ukraine. He speaks fluent Russian and knows how to speak very effectively in his own language, much is lost in translation. If he were on Russian TV uncensored Vlad would be truly fucked, the same ideas would work in Russia too, because the same problems exist in spades in Russia. This is from 2019 and will give you an idea of who Vlad is dealing with, a man who has not just grown into his job and role in society, he mastered it.






*The comedian who could be president - BBC News*
10,469,117 views Feb 7, 2019 Polls suggest Volodymyr Zelenskiy, a comedian with no previous political experience, has become one of the frontrunners in Ukraine's presidential election. His campaign is blurring the line between fact and fiction, as he stars in a hit TV series in which he plays a teacher who unexpectedly becomes president.

Some recent polls even put Mr Zelenskiy ahead of current President Petro Poroshenko, as well as opposition leader and former Prime Minister Yulia Tymoshenko, for the vote scheduled to begin with a first round on 31 March.

However, there are some important differences between Mr Zelenskiy and the TV character he plays, as BBC Ukraine Correspondent Jonah Fisher reports.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576911884401672199


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 3, 2022)

doublejj said:


> 100,000's of Russian men fleeing their country due to mobilization. And Russia is conscripting 100'000's more indiscriminately into the army. Just imagine what the impact of this is on the Russian economy. On their ability to produce goods and services. On their shipping and transportation ability. It will take 6 months for new recruits to form any sort of effective fighting force, and by that time Russia's economy will be bankrupt.


Maybe this was the deal between Putin and Xi. 

Putin kills/drives off a huge percentage of his young males and helps Xi out of their stupid 'One Child' policy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Maybe this was the deal between Putin and Xi.
> 
> Putin kills/drives off a huge percentage of his young males and helps Xi out of their stupid 'One Child' policy.


Unfortunately for Xi, by the time they dropped one child and wanted to increase population, widespread birth control and female social emancipation happened. China became a modern technological society and successful economy with all the social change that it entails, irrespective of the form of government.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

Own the night they say, and technology allows it, the Ukrainians have it and the Russians don't have much or any. On dark cloudy nights they are blind, but the Ukrainian drones and special forces roaming the Russian rear areas at will are not and can see quite well at night. Infrared cameras and thermal sights work best at night and in cold weather, warm bodies stand out brightly as do warm vehicles.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576907937703788544


----------



## printer (Oct 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder how many of these they will get? A few of these and some mine sweepers should open up the Black Sea for Ukrainian grain. I also wonder is Uncle Sam wiring up the Black Sea for sound with undersea cables and hydrophones, or perhaps it already has done it with NATO member Turkey during the cold war.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576681073903566853


And it will not be ready for another two years (from what I have read) as the ship is built but all the armaments and other goodies has not been installed yet.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 3, 2022)

if putin targets internet cables, the world will have no choice but to put a stop to it, way too much of the entire worlds infrastructure relies on that hardware. he's already done incalculable damage...how many will starve because of his war? how many civilians killed?
that apparently isn't enough to piss the world off righteously...but you fuck with their ability to tweet and facebook, and they'll rise up like a human tidal wave and crush you. 
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2022/oct/01/vladimir-putins-latest-frightening-gambit-lies-at-the-bottom-of-the-ocean


----------



## printer (Oct 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if putin targets internet cables, the world will have no choice but to put a stop to it, way too much of the entire worlds infrastructure relies on that hardware. he's already done incalculable damage...how many will starve because of his war? how many civilians killed?
> that apparently isn't enough to piss the world off righteously...but you fuck with their ability to tweet and facebook, and they'll rise up like a human tidal wave and crush you.
> https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2022/oct/01/vladimir-putins-latest-frightening-gambit-lies-at-the-bottom-of-the-ocean











How a group of Irish fishermen forced the Russian Navy into a U-turn | CNN


A fishing community on the southern tip of Ireland breathed a sigh of relief this weekend after the Russian government gave in to appeals from local fishermen who said naval drills ordered by Moscow off the Irish coast could endanger their livelihoods.




www.cnn.com





There was a reason Russia pick the spot to do its drills.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 3, 2022)

printer said:


> How a group of Irish fishermen forced the Russian Navy into a U-turn | CNN
> 
> 
> A fishing community on the southern tip of Ireland breathed a sigh of relief this weekend after the Russian government gave in to appeals from local fishermen who said naval drills ordered by Moscow off the Irish coast could endanger their livelihoods.
> ...


there is a reason russia does everything it does...one of the prime reasons is to intimidate their neighbors, but i don't think that is working that well anymore. we've all seen how effective the russian military WAS...now that most of it is dead, and most of their decent munitions are used up, they're not even the joke that they were at the start of the war...now it feels like i'm watching an old wolf get savaged by the new pack leader...and i like it a fucking lot.

however i suspect you're referring to this
https://www.businessinsider.com/russian-agents-went-to-ireland-to-inspect-undersea-cables-report-2020-2

i almost hope russia does try it...it will be the provocation required to finally smash putin flat, like the cockroach he is, and put russia back in it's place, inside it's own borders, permanently.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 3, 2022)

You know it still chafes my ass that when the US needed Zelensky to tell the truth, he decided to stay out of it.

What do you think would be happening in Ukraine right now if the US decided to stay out of it?

Good thing that even when we were hated by the world for four years+, they could still find it in themselves to take our money.

Zelensky's wife was on 60 Minutes..stop already! Every day..every day..every day..begging for money. Enough is enough!


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 3, 2022)

printer said:


> How a group of Irish fishermen forced the Russian Navy into a U-turn | CNN
> 
> 
> A fishing community on the southern tip of Ireland breathed a sigh of relief this weekend after the Russian government gave in to appeals from local fishermen who said naval drills ordered by Moscow off the Irish coast could endanger their livelihoods.
> ...


This was early on and awesome!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 3, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You know it still chafes my ass that when the US needed Zelensky to tell the truth, he decided to stay out of it.
> 
> What do you think would be happening in Ukraine now if the US decided to stay out of it?
> 
> ...


No...When russia is defeated, then it will be enough...I'll give her whatever i have that i don't need, because she is begging for the life of her country, which is bravely placing itself in the path of russian imperialism.
Whatever the cost, ridding the world of the threat of russia is worth it, and more.
Don't turn your back on them because you're bored with his wife...That is what the enemies of freedom and democracy want, for us to quit caring.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 3, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> What do you think would be happening in Ukraine right now if the US decided to stay out of it?


The war would have been over by now. Russia would have annexed the Donbas with much fewer casualties and destruction. It's too bad that the parties to the Minsk Accords never implemented them:




__





Loading…






www.washingtonpost.com


----------



## mooray (Oct 3, 2022)

You left out the worst part though.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> No...When russia is defeated, then it will be enough...I'll give her whatever i have that i don't need, because she is begging for the life of her country, which is bravely placing itself in the path of russian imperialism.
> Whatever the cost, ridding the world of the threat of russia is worth it, and more.
> Don't turn your back on them because you're bored with his wife...That is what the enemies of freedom and democracy want, for us to quit caring.


That wasn't my point.


----------



## printer (Oct 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there is a reason russia does everything it does...one of the prime reasons is to intimidate their neighbors, but i don't think that is working that well anymore. we've all seen how effective the russian military WAS...now that most of it is dead, and most of their decent munitions are used up, they're not even the joke that they were at the start of the war...now it feels like i'm watching an old wolf get savaged by the new pack leader...and i like it a fucking lot.
> 
> however i suspect you're referring to this
> https://www.businessinsider.com/russian-agents-went-to-ireland-to-inspect-undersea-cables-report-2020-2
> ...


No, not that article. But it has been reported a number of time of Russian subs sitting beside the cables.


----------



## printer (Oct 3, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> The war would have been over by now. Russia would have annexed the Donbas with much fewer casualties and destruction. It's too bad that the parties to the Minsk Accords never implemented them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 3, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> That wasn't my point.


please elucidate.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> please elucidate.


@mooray told you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if putin targets internet cables, the world will have no choice but to put a stop to it, way too much of the entire worlds infrastructure relies on that hardware. he's already done incalculable damage...how many will starve because of his war? how many civilians killed?
> that apparently isn't enough to piss the world off righteously...but you fuck with their ability to tweet and facebook, and they'll rise up like a human tidal wave and crush you.
> https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2022/oct/01/vladimir-putins-latest-frightening-gambit-lies-at-the-bottom-of-the-ocean


I would be the same thing as attacking shipping, navies protect commerce and trade, that's what they do. I would be easy to sink every Russian vessel on the sea and their access to it is limited.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2022)

Borova has been liberated......on to Svatove and north towards the border....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576951372657750017


----------



## printer (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

I never heard of them requesting that the allied war bloggers go dark before and right in the middle of two large offensive operations...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576947820191313920


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

I guess they need to work on the encrypted radio links with their drones, this can be repeated and is a cheap way to gather drones, upgrade the electronics though!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576961216794107907


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

The Ukrainians are on a roll and the Russians are reeling, they've been reduced enough, the western weapons have arrived, the men are trained and it's time to rock the Russians. I think the news blackout request was to increase the Russian's paranoia and confusion, those fast light units are swarming their rear areas and causing chaos. A dozen men with Javelins or setting up ambushes and IEDs can stop or slow down Russian columns racing to a vital point in a war of maneuver, catching them on the road and vulnerable. Once they break through the defenses with tanks and artillery, the armored trucks and Humvees pour through and fan out, avoiding enemy concentrations to get to their rear. They operate mostly at night I imagine, but I suppose it depends on the situation. They can quickly exploit breakthroughs in this kind of war, if the Russians tried it, the old farts in the Ukrainian rear manning check points would kill them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576935003195248641


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I never heard of them requesting that the allied war bloggers go dark before and right in the middle of two large offensive operations...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576947820191313920


It makes sense to me. The bloggers provide better and quicker intel than I believe Russian official assets do. That aids and abets Russian tactical response well enough to matter. The fog of war has some advantages, such as fewer Ukrainian casualties. 

That is sufficient reason.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

The generals at the Pentagon and NATO headquarters must be looking at their electronic maps of the action in Ukraine like football fans during a playoff game! Everyone trained for this fight and the Ukrainians are fighting it for us, using some of our weapons and tactics, but mostly soviet stuff similar to what the Russians have. If anything, the western weapons just leveled the playing field, it was the tactics, leadership, organization and moral that made the most difference.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The generals at the Pentagon and NATO headquarters must be looking at their electronic maps of the action in Ukraine like football fans during a playoff game! Everyone trained for this fight and the Ukrainians are fighting it for us, using some of our weapons and tactics, but mostly soviet stuff similar to what the Russians have. If anything, the western weapons just leveled the playing field, it was the tactics, leadership, organization and moral that made the most difference.


A major factor is that Russian corruption generated a wide gap between on-record and actual capability.

The Ukrainian such gap is proving smaller.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I never heard of them requesting that the allied war bloggers go dark before and right in the middle of two large offensive operations...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576947820191313920


i can see that...especially considering Svatove op coming


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> A major factor is that Russian corruption generated a wide gap between on-record and actual capability.
> 
> The Ukrainian such gap is proving smaller.


There is a cultural difference too, especially in the military and the way it is organized and trained, the constant threat they were under for 8 years created a low tolerance for corruption with military veterans of that low level war and almost 400K passed through the western training and most are in the reserves. This war demonstrates the harm corruption does to civil and military organizations, or should, the Ukrainians speak of it constantly among the Russians and are learning the lesson the best.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i can see that...especially considering Svatove op coming


Considering their tactics of fanning out small fast groups of special forces into the enemy rear to cause confusion and impede movements, it might be wise. These guys could show up anywhere in the Russian rear, there are vast distances few Russian forces and they know where every one of them is thanks to drones and satellites. Drones operate below cloud cover most of the time and American satellites can see through them with radar sats. Lack of information and the enemy popping up in their rear can cause panic among troops with poor morale and largely dead leadership, poor as it is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

Meant to confuse the enemy, or a new offensive drive to the Sea of Azov? I thought they had a news blackout!  Deception and misdirection are things the Ukrainians have been known to use!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576970709045497857


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577007669248159744


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 3, 2022)

The latest shortage to hit the Ukrainian Army is Ukrainian flags. They are liberating so much territory so fast they are running short of flags to raise....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577007669248159744


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

doublejj said:


> The latest shortage to hit the Ukrainian Army is Ukrainian flags. They are liberating so much territory so fast they are running short of flags to raise....
> View attachment 5207327


The Betsy Ross's of Ukraine will be busy, so will the Chinese factories!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

WTF has a Twitter handle like this? Well, jenius, I agree about the US and Ukraine don't want peace part, they want to kick Vlad's ass back to Russia. Another bot, Russian troll or a Donald. They are making hay outta Elon's latest brain fart of a Tweet, this will cost him car sales FFS! The Ukrainian ambassador to Germany told him to "FUCK OFF"!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576990868099108865


----------



## printer (Oct 3, 2022)

*Ukrainian diplomat responds to Musk’s peace proposal: ‘f— off’ *
Ukrainian diplomat Andriy Melnyk told billionaire Elon Musk to “f— off” after the SpaceX and Tesla CEO proposed Ukraine give up some territory and hold new elections in contested regions to end the war with Russia.

Musk tweeted out a poll on Monday asking respondents to weigh in on his proposal to end the war: redoing elections of annexed region under United Nations supervision, giving up the Crimean peninsula to Russia and maintaining Ukraine as a neutral country between Russia and the West.

“This is highly likely to be the outcome in the end – just a question of how many die before then,” Musk wrote. “Also worth noting that a possible, albeit unlikely, outcome from this conflict is nuclear war.”

Melnyk responded shortly after: “F– off is my very diplomatic reply to you.”
The Ukrainian was his country’s ambassador to Germany until the end of September.

Ukrainian President Voldymyr Zelensky in July announced he would recall Melnyk at the end of September after the then-ambassador came into conflict with German Chancellor Olaf Scholz and other German leaders. Melnyk accused the Germans of having close ties to Russia.
Melnyk reportedly called Scholz an “offended liver sausage” before he left his post, according to DW News, which is the equivalent of deeming someone a “snowflake.”

Musk has provided Starlink satellite service as a way for Ukraine to increase its internet connectivity. Ukrainian President Voldymyr Zelensky said he was “grateful” for Musk taking that action.

The world’s richest man also challenged Russian President Vladimir Putin to “single combat” over the spring.
Russia annexed four territories in eastern Ukraine last week in elections that are widely considered shams and which Putin celebrated over the weekend. Russia also continues to hold the Crimean Peninsula, which it annexed from Ukraine in 2014 after an invasion.








Ukrainian diplomat responds to Musk’s peace proposal: ‘f— off’


Ukrainian diplomat Andriy Melnyk told billionaire Elon Musk to “f— off” after the SpaceX and Tesla CEO proposed Ukraine give up some territory and hold new elections in contested …




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> WTF has a Twitter handle like this? Well, jenius, I agree about the US and Ukraine don't want peace part, they want to kick Vlad's ass back to Russia. Another bot, Russian troll or a Donald. They are making hay outta Elon's latest brain fart of a Tweet, this will cost him car sales FFS! The Ukrainian ambassador to Germany told him to "FUCK OFF"!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576990868099108865


… someone who drives this?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukrainian diplomat responds to Musk’s peace proposal: ‘f— off’ *
> Ukrainian diplomat Andriy Melnyk told billionaire Elon Musk to “f— off” after the SpaceX and Tesla CEO proposed Ukraine give up some territory and hold new elections in contested regions to end the war with Russia.
> 
> Musk tweeted out a poll on Monday asking respondents to weigh in on his proposal to end the war: redoing elections of annexed region under United Nations supervision, giving up the Crimean peninsula to Russia and maintaining Ukraine as a neutral country between Russia and the West.
> ...


He is taking a Helluva roasting on social media, his computer must be glowing with the heat!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

*"The Pressure On Putin Grows," As Ukrainian Fighters Push Deeper Into Russian-Controlled Areas*
94,938 views Oct 3, 2022 Ukrainian fighters push deeper into Russian-controlled areas in the east, threatening to cut off Russian forces from supply lines and potentially deal another costly defeat to President Vladimir Putin. This comes just after Vladimir Putin announced Russia's illegal annexation of four partially occupied Ukrainian regions: Donetsk and Luhansk in the east, and Kherson and Zaporizhzhia in the south. Former NATO Supreme Allied Commander, Admiral James Stavridis, and President of the Council on Foreign Relations, Richard Haass, join the conversation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

Meet the meat. Ukraine wants longer range missiles and will give Uncle Sam a target list and promise not to hit anything not on it. I'm wondering if the rail bridges inside Russia on the 10 rail routes into Ukraine from Russia are on that target list. It would cut off the Russian army in Ukraine already and make it impossible for Vlad to deploy his conscript army into Ukraine, they would be trapped inside Russia. Consider it a humanitarian act, designed to save mostly Russian lives, cut Vlad off at the knees.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576864334906798086


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Meet the meat. Ukraine wants longer range missiles and will give Uncle Sam a target list and promise not to hit anything not on it. I'm wondering if the rail bridges inside Russia on the 10 rail routes into Ukraine from Russia are on that target list. It would cut off the Russian army in Ukraine already and make it impossible for Vlad to deploy his conscript army into Ukraine, they would be trapped inside Russia. Consider it a humanitarian act, designed to save mostly Russian lives, cut Vlad off at the knees.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576864334906798086


and they don't even know what they are getting into.....smh.....


----------



## printer (Oct 3, 2022)

*Zelensky responds to Musk poll with one of his own: ‘Which Elon Musk do you like more?’*
Ukrainian President Voldymyr Zelensky responded to Elon Musk’s poll about whether Ukraine should give up territory to Russia on Monday by turning the tables on the tech billionaire.

Zelensky tweeted out a poll of his own, asking Twitter users which Musk they like better: “One who supports Ukraine” or “One who supports Russia.”

Musk’s Twitter poll drew widespread attention on Monday afternoon when the SpaceX and Tesla CEO asked users if they supported his peace proposal for the war in Ukraine.

Musk’s proposal was to redo elections in regions of Ukraine annexed by Russia, with the elections under United Nations supervision, have Ukraine cede the Crimean peninsula to Russia, and for Ukraine to remain as a neutral country between Russia and the West.

The poll earned a response from Ukrainian diplomat Andriy Melnyk, who told the billionaire to “F-off” shortly after the tweet was posted.
Musk has dug in to defend his position on Ukraine, tweeting out another poll asking the social media platform if “the will of the people who live in the Donbas & Crimea should decide whether they’re part of Russia or Ukraine.”

“Russia is doing partial mobilization. They go to full war mobilization if Crimea is at risk. Death on both sides will be devastating,” Musk said in response to a user’s critical comments on the new poll. “Russia has >3 times population of Ukraine, so victory for Ukraine is unlikely in total war. If you care about the people of Ukraine, seek peace.”

Russia annexed four regions of eastern Ukraine last week in elections the West has widely condemned as a sham and the country illegally annexed the Crimean Peninsula from Ukraine in 2014.

Zelensky has vowed to reclaim all of the annexed land during the war, which has stretched on for months and has led to massive casualties on both sides.

Musk appears to be shifting in his stance on Russia amid the lasting war. In March, the world’s richest man challenged Russian President Vladimir Putin to “single combat.”

Musk has provided Starlink satellite services for Ukraine, helping to increase the nation’s internet connectivity amid the war effort. Zelensky said he was “grateful” for the service.








Zelensky responds to Musk poll with one of his own: ‘Which Elon Musk do you like more?’


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky responded to Elon Musk’s poll about whether Ukraine should give up territory to Russia on Monday by turning the tables on the tech billionaire. Zelensky…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Oct 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and they don't even know what they are getting into.....smh.....


Oh I don't know. They all do not look like they are smiling for the camera.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2022)

printer said:


> Oh I don't know. They all do not look like they are smiling for the camera.


yeah i caught that too........


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577057589853970433


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577016936726429696


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

One step closer to Armageddon or suicide?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577028615824252928


----------



## printer (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

Where are the robot soldiers?  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577078985497841665


----------



## printer (Oct 3, 2022)

He does not get tongue tied by the names.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

Looks like she's lighting a joint with a Molotov... Ukraine is an agrarian economy so maybe they grow good dope too.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like she's lighting a joint with a Molotov... Ukraine is an agrarian economy so maybe they grow good dope too.
> 
> View attachment 5207450


I’d smoke Ukraijuana


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

Talk about unintended consequences! The US and NATO have the world's oceans wired for sound and know exactly where every Russian sub is and shadow it with a couple of nuclear attack subs. A test of a nuclear weapon in the open ocean these days would be as bad as using one in Ukraine, a big one would cause massive contamination.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577078543997194246


----------



## doublejj (Oct 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5207455


Elon Musk gets crazier every day....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Elon Musk gets crazier every day....


He needs a good old fashioned bitch slap back to reality, perhaps a trip to Ukraine for a fact-finding mission, though he better arrive with a few hundred starlink terminals!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

Just think, these guys could be drafted and sent to Ukraine, the only requirement is fogging a mirror, standards are really low. I wonder if they'd still rather be Russian, still think Putin is cool?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 3, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukrainian diplomat responds to Musk’s peace proposal: ‘f— off’ *
> Ukrainian diplomat Andriy Melnyk told billionaire Elon Musk to “f— off” after the SpaceX and Tesla CEO proposed Ukraine give up some territory and hold new elections in contested regions to end the war with Russia.
> 
> Musk tweeted out a poll on Monday asking respondents to weigh in on his proposal to end the war: redoing elections of annexed region under United Nations supervision, giving up the Crimean peninsula to Russia and maintaining Ukraine as a neutral country between Russia and the West.
> ...


Mind your own business and prepare to pay taxes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577090097320558592


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just think, these guys could be drafted and sent to Ukraine, the only requirement is fogging a mirror, standards are really low. I wonder if they'd still rather be Russian, still think Putin is cool?
> 
> View attachment 5207472


So could Edward Snowden now that he's a Russian citizen..wouldn't that be a kick in the ass?..too valuable as a spy though.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5207455


Treasla


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577092375092289536


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Meet the meat. Ukraine wants longer range missiles and will give Uncle Sam a target list and promise not to hit anything not on it. I'm wondering if the rail bridges inside Russia on the 10 rail routes into Ukraine from Russia are on that target list. It would cut off the Russian army in Ukraine already and make it impossible for Vlad to deploy his conscript army into Ukraine, they would be trapped inside Russia. Consider it a humanitarian act, designed to save mostly Russian lives, cut Vlad off at the knees.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576864334906798086


Some look as if they need super size portions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

It hasn't disappeared to the US or Norwegian navies; they have all possible exits and most of the world's oceans wired for sound with undersea cables and hydrophones suspended thousands of feet above to ocean floor. They can triangulate the location of any Russian sub and those few that carry nukes are shadowed by NATO attack subs and it's been that way with steady upgrades since the sixties. The brits and Royal Navy will be on it like stink on shit, they are part of that undersea anti-submarine network too, as is all of NATO.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577090721127043072


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577097333355020289


----------



## mooray (Oct 3, 2022)

Someone should tell the Israel National News that it's a "tidal wave", not "title wave".


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2022)

mooray said:


> Someone should tell the Israel National News that it's a "tidal wave", not "title wave".


This is a title wave.


----------



## mooray (Oct 3, 2022)

Or maybe a wave title..?

That fox link above is nails on a chalkboard. Notice he cherry picks Bush Sr. triggered conflicts. Let's see him apply it to Nazi Germany's annexation efforts, because that's a more accurate parallel to what's happening in Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

printer said:


> Oh I don't know. They all do not look like they are smiling for the camera.


I wonder if those blankets, they have across their chests are suppose to be body armor and the boots look ancient along with the helmets. Blow the rail bridges FFS as a humanitarian act, trap the poor bastards in Russia, where they will just cause Putin trouble.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Some look as if they need super size portions.


A few weeks in the field eating Russian rations will fix any weight problems...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

I'd take that with a grain of salt, there are no ICBMs near Moscow, why put them in a target area where they would be a nuke magnet. Does America keep ICBM silos in DC, think it would be smart to do so?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577103069481164800


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

Looks like Vlad is really desperate and pulling the nuclear saber out of the scabbard, defcon 2 time?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577110643408195584


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577042061794357249


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577110920077377536


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'd take that with a grain of salt, there are no ICBMs near Moscow, why put them in a target area where they would be a nuke magnet. Does America keep ICBM silos in DC, think it would be smart to do so?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577103069481164800


Someone is on drugs. The most efficient thermonuke tested (Tsar Bomba), the only candidate for this yield (and you have to replace the tamper used with uranium to get 100Mt) massed 27 metric tons.

Per the ‘Pedia, the Sarmat’s throw weight is ten tons, which would allow megaton-class MIRV munitions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2022)

*Russia plans nuclear drill on Ukraine's Border*
95,795 views Oct 3, 2022 "You're talking about the risk of nuclear escalation...even if the Russians were in desperate states, it's the work of a madman to engage in." Nuclear drills by Putin's forces in Russia are dangerous but will be inconsequential as long as a nuke is not test fired, weapons analyst Tim Ripley tells #timesradio .


----------



## printer (Oct 3, 2022)

*Allied forces are in full control of the front in the Kremennaya area * 
The allied forces are in full control of the front in the Kremennaya area in the Lugansk People's Republic, the situation is calm, said the official representative of the People's Militia of the LPR, Ivan Filiponenko.

"The situation in Kremennaya is calm, stable, the city is completely under the control of the People's Militia units. The allied forces have taken up positions and are holding defense along the line of contact on the borders of the Luhansk People's Republic," he said.

Filiponenko clarified that in Kremennaya itself, contrary to data from social networks, hostilities are not taking place. 

"The units of the People's Militia <...> are ready to give a decisive rebuff to the nationalists," the official representative of the defense department of the republic emphasized.

In addition, according to the Secretary of the Security Council of the Chechen Republic, Apty Alaudinov, the Akhmat special forces units, together with the People's Militia of the LPR, fully control the situation at the front in the area of Seversk, Yakovlevka and Lisichansk in the Donbass.

Earlier on Monday, Rodion Miroshnik, head of the Luhansk People’s Republic’s representative office in Russia, said that in Kremennaya “it’s very loud, after nighttime shelling, the allied forces give an active return line.” 








Союзные силы полностью контролируют участок фронта в районе Кременной


Союзные силы полностью контролируют участок фронта в районе Кременной в Луганской Народной Республике, обстановка спокойная, заявил официальный представитель... РИА Новости, 03.10.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





Funny comments.
----------------------
holding the defense", after a couple of days or a week it is reported that they left the city to regroup (((I hope this will not happen now

I advise you to watch the latest interview by Konstantin Sivkov, which sheds light on the behind-the-scenes games of the conflict in Ukraine. And why is our army fighting "with its hands tied"?

If today * Allied troops have taken up positions and are holding the line * then tomorrow they will withdraw to take even better positions. Time-tested.

In one of the directions, fresh forces of mercenaries will now be involved. There is no need for tactical nuclear weapons now, but you can use a carrier with a powerful EMP so that even Morse code becomes impossible for them. Why is everything going so fast? Already from the front they openly say that it is necessary to fight normally. What else is needed to ensure that the provision and coordination of troops work in a timely manner? Ring the alarm bell in the center of Moscow?

Liman was also controlled ..

We won?? 

How many times we have heard this, probably already innumerable, and then a victorious regrouping and the like. Let's see what excuses they come up with this time.

Judging by Comrade Ilya Maskin's quiet panic on Twitter and the sudden pacifist thoughts in his head, his friends at the Pentagon have informed him that there will be a Satellite Fall soon and he must be prepared to lose many billions.

Our guys are doing great. The people's militia is the elite of the Russian federation troops. Bravo heroes!!!

Just like Lyman?

What does "allied forces" mean? Or does the recognition of the DPR/LPR by Russia ignore not only the generalized West, but also the native RIA?

Since all of NATO is fighting against us, even tactical nuclear weapons will not change anything. Well, all sorts of Sarmatians (who finally successfully replaced the Voivods) have already dreamed a lot about the blow to the "decision-making centers", yes, they will cause unacceptable damage to the United States. But after all, Moscow will also no longer exist. Life on Earth will not stop, only there will not be a large sovereign state in it.

It's time to put into circulation instead of "nationalists" the phrase "NATO warriors" ...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2022)

printer said:


> *Allied forces are in full control of the front in the Kremennaya area *
> The allied forces are in full control of the front in the Kremennaya area in the Lugansk People's Republic, the situation is calm, said the official representative of the People's Militia of the LPR, Ivan Filiponenko.
> 
> "The situation in Kremennaya is calm, stable, the city is completely under the control of the People's Militia units. The allied forces have taken up positions and are holding defense along the line of contact on the borders of the Luhansk People's Republic," he said.
> ...


“withdraw to take even better positions” reminds me of a bit if euphemilspeak that always made me giggle indecently. 

“a strategic rearward advance to predetermined positions”


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2022)

https://www.polygraph.info/a/fact-check--heres-whos-really-threatening-to-hit-ukraine-with-nukes/6774029.html
You just have to wonder, how fucking crazy is putin? 
Will he authorize a tactical strike in Ukraine? When the retaliation comes, and it will come, will he escalate? Will he try to strike Europe? Or the US?
It's all good to talk about how we know where every one of his subs is at all time, but do we, really? if they know they're going to have no home to go to, will a sub crew try to sprint into firing distance and get off as many as they can before they're destroyed?....
Just how good are those Kaliber supersonic missiles? what are the range on those again?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2022)

https://www.historynet.com/3m-54-kalibr/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

Russian spin, Elon never said he regretted giving starlink, and my guess is he will give them more, if Uncle Sam hasn't footed the bill already. Elon will make far more out of this war than he gives away, Starlink is now vital national security infrastructure and he's now part of the military industrial complex, where the cash flows freely. He was probably stoned at his computer and wrote some stupid shit, happens here all the time!  From what I can see he's being educated, let's see if he can learn.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577151470486450176


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

A formerly very rich guy from Russia, he still is rich and could be a future Ukrainian citizen, he would fit in.









Ukraine: The critical moment has arrived


Putin has laid all his cards on the table — and we mustn’t be cowed by the bluster of a bully who knows he’s losing.




www.politico.eu


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577252958143582208


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

Joe and Ukraine should arrange an ATACM missile test on the 10 rail bridges inside Russia that lead into Ukraine. This will trap his army in Ukraine and cut it off and trap his conscript army inside Russia. Other responses would also be forth coming for an above ground "test" over the black sea, The surrounding nations would freak out and Vlad has his villa at Sochi on the coast FFS. An above ground test on Ukraine's border? On Russian territory or internationally recognized Ukrainian territory? The moment a nuclear weapon crossed the Kerch bridge into Crimea, it would end up in the sea of Azov using a conventional weapon or should. Perhaps in the DPR, the people will consent to having a nuke go off in their backyard, maybe they should hold a referendum.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577248920953987075


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.polygraph.info/a/fact-check--heres-whos-really-threatening-to-hit-ukraine-with-nukes/6774029.html
> You just have to wonder, how fucking crazy is putin?
> Will he authorize a tactical strike in Ukraine? When the retaliation comes, and it will come, will he escalate? Will he try to strike Europe? Or the US?
> It's all good to talk about how we know where every one of his subs is at all time, but do we, really? if they know they're going to have no home to go to, will a sub crew try to sprint into firing distance and get off as many as they can before they're destroyed?....
> Just how good are those Kaliber supersonic missiles? what are the range on those again?


Yes, we really do know where their submarines are, and they are nowhere near as capable as NATO subs. They have sea access through the Black and Baltic seas, plus the artic. All the exits are covered and wired for sound, I'm not saying it's a good idea, just that it is what it is.

Apparently, Vlad is gonna have some kind of "test/demonstration" on Ukraine's "borders", or in or over the Black Sea. He's doing the international equivalent of pulling his cock out in public, let's see how that works out for him, setting off a nuke in basically European Russia. He is carefully going right up to the line; we will have to see if it works out for him, because I figure there's more sweating being done in Moscow than in DC.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577254800294543367


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

Finland has over 700 artillery pieces that it won't be using anytime soon. They too had a look at the state of the Russian army with a single road and rail line supporting the Russian army on most of their borders, one that can be easily taken out. Besides, they now have security guarantees from the US and UK, as well as pending NATO membership and the backing of Sweden, they are no longer alone, and the bear has never been weaker.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577260215317065729


----------



## Polly Wog (Oct 4, 2022)

Never back down from a bully.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Never back down from a bully.


I think the simplest solution is for the US and Ukrainians agree on a target list for ATACMs and take out the vital rail bridges just inside Russia near the Ukrainian borders. There are just ten points of entry, and it would cut off those forces in Ukraine forcing mass surrenders. It would also trap Vlad's conscript army inside Russia, since they cannot conduct major offensive operations more than 25km from their railheads by now, they don't have the trucks, or logistical tail as it's called. They are proposing a target list to Uncle Sam now and if Vlad "demonstrates" a nuke, pulls his cock out in public, then chop it off and let the fucker bleed to death. All of his forces in Ukraine will be trapped and most of them and their equipment captured, let's see how he deals with a hundred thousand Russian prisoners and an angry army of armed conscripts bottled up in Russia near Moscow. He would probably also have to deal with 50 or more BTGs worth of refurbished equipment the Ukrainians would acquire


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.historynet.com/3m-54-kalibr/


Intercepting these things coming in from over the sea with manpads is much easier apparently, starstreak is a very fast missile and cruise missiles are more vulnerable in a marine environment than on shore and to AA missiles and fighters in general. How many does Russia have left? Because they won't be able to make many more precision ones, ballistic missiles are also vulnerable to modern AA missiles. AWACS with look down radar are patrolling the Polish border, parts of Ukraine and Black Sea and can see cruise missiles


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Russian spin, Elon never said he regretted giving starlink, and my guess is he will give them more, if Uncle Sam hasn't footed the bill already. Elon will make far more out of this war than he gives away, Starlink is now vital national security infrastructure and he's now part of the military industrial complex, where the cash flows freely. He was probably stoned at his computer and wrote some stupid shit, happens here all the time!  From what I can see he's being educated, let's see if he can learn.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577151470486450176


I dunno. That sounds like you’re defending the Muskmelon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I dunno. That sounds like you’re defending the Muskmelon.


I figure he just fucked up, he has fascist leanings, but wants to appeal to liberal peers. I'm no fan, but he has been known to post while stoned! Elon is now deeply enmeshed in the military industrial complex with SpaceX and starlink, he has many eyes on him. I did post tweets that told of Uncle Sam quietly paying for Elon's public generosity with starlink terminals.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577291725441212416


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure he just fucked up, he has fascist leanings, but wants to appeal to liberal peers. I'm no fan, but he has been known to post while stoned! Elon is now deeply enmeshed in the military industrial complex with SpaceX and starlink, he has many eyes on him. I did post tweets that told of Uncle Sam quietly paying for Elon's public generosity with starlink terminals.


I think he dared speak true. 

I also don’t think he lifted a finger toward government aid, or against it as it meant profit. 

As for the military, no.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

Sorry, Mr. Strong Body Odor, but you spoke out against Ukraine. Now you’re trying to take credit for the deeds of others that put money into your pocket. Eat negative publicity, Darth Elon. 









Musk says SpaceX has spent $80 million to support Starlink in Ukraine


Ukrainian diplomats lambasting Elon Musk over a poll he posted to Twitter, in which he seemingly parroted the Kremlin's talking points.



 www.businessinsider.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think he dared speak true.


? I think he spoke naively at best.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> ? I think he spoke naively at best.


And at worst, revealingly.

Now we are watching damage control and not sincerity. My opinion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think he dared speak true.
> 
> I also don’t think he lifted a finger toward government aid, or against it as it meant profit.
> 
> As for the military, no.


I agree that Ukraine shouldn't be part of NATO, no need and they would be far more useful as a free agent and potential ally for Vlad's other neighbors. This would be especially true if the Russian's refused to sign a peace after they were driven from Ukraine. They would have a lot more freedom of action to punish Russia and destabilize its government than any NATO country. Once the Ukrainians acquire a western made air force, after the Russians are gone (much of lend lease is for this IMHO) and more anti-missile systems, they won't have to worry much about Vlad's army, especially if they trap it in Russia by attacking rail transport links into Ukraine.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I agree that Ukraine shouldn't be part of NATO, no need and they would be far more useful as a free agent and potential ally for Vlad's other neighbors. This would be especially true if the Russian's refused to sign a peace after they were driven from Ukraine. They would have a lot more freedom of action to punish Russia and destabilize its government than any NATO country. Once the Ukrainians acquire a western made air force, after the Russians are gone (much of lend lease is for this IMHO) and more anti-missile systems, they won't have to worry much about Vlad's army, especially if they trap it in Russia by attacking rail transport links into Ukraine.


I do not share that opinion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> And at worst, revealingly.
> 
> Now we are watching damage control and not sincerity. My opinion.


After the social scalding and education, he got it might actually lead to him boning up on the subject a bit and at least realize he's on the wrong side of history on this one. He's a narcist so it's gotta hurt getting mass shit on, I'm surprised his computer never melted down into a puddle with the heat! If he has a social media staff, they are busy with brooms and buckets sweeping up the diarrhea.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> After the social scalding and education, he got it might actually lead to him boning up on the subject a bit and at least realize he's on the wrong side of history on this one. He's a narcist so it's gotta hurt getting mass shit on, I'm surprised his computer never melted down into a puddle with the heat! If he has a social media staff, they are busy with brooms and buckets sweeping up the diarrhea.


*narcissist


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I do not share that opinion.


Not out of fear of the big bad bear, but out of pragmatism, as it would be a hive of activity for Vlad's or his regime's many enemies in the region. They are Defacto NATO allies and extra manpower is not an issue for them, more weapons are, Uncle Sam already guaranteed their sovereignty when they gave up their nukes, so did Russia and others. Using nukes on a non-nuclear power in those circumstances is not like using it in others.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'd take that with a grain of salt, there are no ICBMs near Moscow, why put them in a target area where they would be a nuke magnet. Does America keep ICBM silos in DC, think it would be smart to do so?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577103069481164800


that vid reminds me of this picture from earlier in the war


this was captured in feb.....if i remember correctly me and bear talked bout it trying to figure it out


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that vid reminds me of this picture from earlier in the war
> 
> View attachment 5207643
> this was captured in feb.....if i remember correctly me and bear talked bout it trying to figure it out


insert (!) crass mom’s dildo meme here


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

Ukraine Update: Russians in disarray, as Ukraine presses their advantage


This is a bit of a potpourri update, as there’s only so many ways to say “Ukraine keeps advancing.” Note that as much as we want to see Kharkiv-style lightning advances, what we’re seeing now—10-15 kilometers per day—is the upper end of what could be...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Intercepting these things coming in from over the sea with manpads is much easier apparently, starstreak is a very fast missile and cruise missiles are more vulnerable in a marine environment than on shore and to AA missiles and fighters in general. How many does Russia have left? Because they won't be able to make many more precision ones, ballistic missiles are also vulnerable to modern AA missiles. AWACS with look down radar are patrolling the Polish border, parts of Ukraine and Black Sea and can see cruise missiles


how do you shoot down a hypersonic missile with a manpad weapon? it will be gone from your field of view before you could get a lock on it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I agree that Ukraine shouldn't be part of NATO, no need and they would be far more useful as a free agent and potential ally for Vlad's other neighbors. This would be especially true if the Russian's refused to sign a peace after they were driven from Ukraine. They would have a lot more freedom of action to punish Russia and destabilize its government than any NATO country. Once the Ukrainians acquire a western made air force, after the Russians are gone (much of lend lease is for this IMHO) and more anti-missile systems, they won't have to worry much about Vlad's army, especially if they trap it in Russia by attacking rail transport links into Ukraine.


why do you assume the Ukrainians want to be the democracy police in Europe? Have they expressed any interest in being non aligned peace keepers? i haven't heard any such sentiment, have you?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how do you shoot down a hypersonic missile with a manpad weapon? it will be gone from your field of view before you could get a lock on it.


Kalibr is not hypersonic. You may be thinking of Kinzhal.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2022)

DIY is back isn't he....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how do you shoot down a hypersonic missile with a manpad weapon? it will be gone from your field of view before you could get a lock on it.


With radar assistance and having it come at you, startreaks can be both manpads and integrated with other fire control systems, starstreaks are very fast missiles. They were shooting down cruise missiles in Ukraine using stingers.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Kalibr is not hypersonic. You may be thinking of Kinzhal.


i was, got the names confused...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With radar assistance and having it come at you, startreaks can be both manpads and integrated with other fire control systems, starstreaks are very fast missiles. They were shooting down cruise missiles in Ukraine using stingers.


my bad, i meant the hypersonic khinzal ^


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was, got the names confused...


easy to do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why do you assume the Ukrainians want to be the democracy police in Europe? Have they expressed any interest in being non aligned peace keepers? i haven't heard any such sentiment, have you?


That might be for Uncle Sam and others to decide, being a member of NATO requires unanimous consent. I do know it is in their best interests to destabilize the regime in Belarus, Poland's too, though they might be sly about it. I figure by the time Ukraine is done with Russia they will be fucked, especially if Uncle Sam allows them to attack the Russian's major strategic transport asset and means to project power, the railways. Ukraine might be left with 50 additional BTG's or more of equipment, in addition to what they already have. Then when they drive out the Russians lend lease will be on the table with all of Uncle Sam's equipment that is being replaced going cheap.

They might not want to be the region's cop, but many will be eager for a piece of the Russians for a long time to come. If Russia does not get rid of Vlad at least and sign a peace treaty with Ukraine after defeat, the misery will continue and the fighting will move on to other places, including inside Russia, by Russians. The Ukrainians might have 100 BTGs of refurbished soviet equipment to give away in the near future, that will keep the Russians busy for a while.


----------



## mooray (Oct 4, 2022)

I sure wish Ukraine had at least a few nukes to hold over Russia's head like Russia is doing to the world.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

mooray said:


> I sure wish Ukraine had at least a few nukes to hold over Russia's head like Russia is doing to the world.


Be careful of what you wish for...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

mooray said:


> I sure wish Ukraine had at least a few nukes to hold over Russia's head like Russia is doing to the world.


No. That would possibly cost them the moral high ground, and that is a great asset. 

Nato has’em, and would come to Ukraine’s assistance if the Russians are dumb enough to use one. Nato may not need to respond in kind, thus ruining Russia in the court of history.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

mooray said:


> I sure wish Ukraine had at least a few nukes to hold over Russia's head like Russia is doing to the world.


If required Ukraine could produce dirty conventional bombs and make Russian cities uninhabitable with fallout, they have nuclear reactors However that would put them in the shithouse internationally along with Russia, bad idea and only if they nuke Kyiv with a big one, though the shit would truly hit the fan then.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

If you thought the exodus from Russia when they announced the draft was something, wait until you see the traffic streaming out of Moscow and St. Petersburg, if Vlad started waving nukes around in a serious way, as their populations panicked. If a nuke went off in Ukraine, I think the major Russian cities would empty into the surrounding countryside, as people tried to get the fuck outta dodge ASAP. The EMP might knock out the lights in Moscow a few hundred miles away FFS.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you thought the exodus from Russia when they announced the draft was something, wait until you see the traffic streaming out of Moscow and St. Petersburg, if Vlad started waving nukes around in a serious way, as their populations panicked. If a nuke went off in Ukraine, I think the major Russian cities would empty into the surrounding countryside, as people tried to get the fuck outta dodge ASAP. The EMP might knock out the lights in Moscow a few hundred miles away FFS.


Emp requires high yield at high altitude.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 4, 2022)

a good, thorough, wide-ranging update:
(source is Deutsche Welle out of Germany, I deem them solid) 






Correspondent says Russia hasn’t actually decided *WHERE* the boundaries of it’s their “annexed” territory is, so…doesn’t that meansomething?


----------



## mooray (Oct 4, 2022)

It wouldn't have to be done in the same douchey manner that Putin does it, heck, they wouldn't even need to be real. Just post a photo of what looks like a nuke being transported on a Ukrainian highway. Don't even say a word. Bonus points if it's a Hwasong.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Emp requires high yield at high altitude.


Moscow is close Kyiv and their power grid is closer, high altitude causes much wider disruption depending on the type and power involved. Some of these low yeild/low fall out types they tout are probably neutron bombs, to avoid fall out means an airburst at fairly high altitude, depending on the weapon yeild.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Emp requires high yield at high altitude.


I think southern Ukraine and Crimea would be the only viable targets for nukes, everything else except western Ukraine is too close to Russia because fall out would be an issue. So, for a test in say the black sea, it would be a choice of fallout or EMP blacking out the region and they don't want to piss Turkey off with either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

When the officers start surrendering their units, it will be game over.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577315627139796993


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2022)

so pooh head has a sub with a nuke in it for a doomsday device.....wtf did he do, put a tsar in a sub or something......smh


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2022)

How would you react to a promise that NATO would not be pushed around your country, then systematically it happens. It's a point someone made in the Joe Rogan Show last week. Not my views.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> How would you react to a promise that NATO would not be pushed around your country, then systematically it happens. It's a point someone made in the Joe Rogan Show last week. Not my views.


define pushed around???


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 4, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> How would you react to a promise that NATO would not be pushed around your country, then systematically it happens. It's a point someone made in the Joe Rogan Show last week. Not my views.


If I was playing Dictator like Putin is?

I would use it as an excuse to snowflake and use those 'feels' sell to the people (who I have worked so hard to brainwash) that it's not 'my' fault that I am beating up on our neighbors.

This is basically like a abusive husband saying it is the wife's fault for thinking about leaving after he put her in a coma. It is a bullshit argument. There was no agreement on nations not being able to chose for themselves if they wanted to be NATO allies or not.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Moscow is close Kyiv and their power grid is closer, high altitude causes much wider disruption depending on the type and power involved. Some of these low yeild/low fall out types they tout are probably neutron bombs, to avoid fall out means an airburst at fairly high altitude, depending on the weapon yeild.


The physics are different. Atmospheric tests in optical line of sight of Vegas did not harm their electronics. Admittedly, this was still the tube era.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 4, 2022)

From: 

https://www.ft.com/content/4351d5b0-0888-4b47-9368-6bc4dfbccbf5 (free to read, no paywall)



Just listening to the news reports, one might think the war is nearly over. Well, maybe it is, if Russian soldiers just surrender en masse. But is that realistic? In any case, with all the ballyhoo about Ukraine's advances, when I look at the map, Ukraine hasn't made all that much progress. I'm just saying, this war isn't over. Not by a long shot. Ukraine's soldiers are amazing but still human. They aren't an inexhaustible resource. Ukraine has a long way to go before they can rest.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> How would you react to a promise that NATO would not be pushed around your country, then systematically it happens. It's a point someone made in the Joe Rogan Show last week. Not my views.


I think the problem in this instance begins and ends with listening to the broadcast by a known loon.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 4, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> How would you react to a promise that NATO would not be pushed around your country, then systematically it happens. It's a point someone made in the Joe Rogan Show last week. Not my views.


How would you react if Russia invaded your country?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No. That would possibly cost them the moral high ground, and that is a great asset.
> 
> Nato has’em, and would come to Ukraine’s assistance if the Russians are dumb enough to use one. Nato may not need to respond in kind, thus ruining Russia in the court of history.


i think russia has pretty thoroughly destroyed itself in the court of history, already...
https://www.aljazeera.com/opinions/2022/10/3/justice-for-war-crimes-in-ukraine-must-not-be-delayed


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The physics are different. Atmospheric tests in optical line of sight of Vegas did not harm their electronics. Admittedly, this was still the tube era.


I'm no expert, but they will hear about it in Moscow and St. Peterburg fast these days, even if they don't see the flash or feel the bang. The places will look like the rats running out of an old barn on fire when the news that Vlad is using nukes hits, the populations will panic.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Moscow is close Kyiv and their power grid is closer, high altitude causes much wider disruption depending on the type and power involved. Some of these low yeild/low fall out types they tout are probably neutron bombs, to avoid fall out means an airburst at fairly high altitude, depending on the weapon yeild.


I remember reading an early piece about the neutron bomb back when it was first disclosed to the public; the thing that has really stuck with me over the years was that it was described as a low-damage weapon, re: infrastructure, which seemed to be one of the perceived advantages of of the weapon. What this means, of course, is that it’s an ANTIPERSONNEL WEAPON - it doesn’t blow things up, it just kills everybody in range.

interesting that I never heard another word or saw another line about the weapon since…’course, microfiche was as close as we came to an internet back then (oh, and the research librarians @ Library of Congress - I wonder if they still take public requests?)

As a tactical, battlefield weapon, it could be used to exterminate a population using the miltech on show in Ukraine right now. ‘Course, much has changed behind the scenes since that long-ago read - I’d imagine this has been in the skunk works, if it’s coming into the conversation now re: the “special military option”.

so…what’s your source, I want to see it
(_Not intended as a challenge_)


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

mooray said:


> It wouldn't have to be done in the same douchey manner that Putin does it, heck, they wouldn't even need to be real. Just post a photo of what looks like a nuke being transported on a Ukrainian highway. Don't even say a word. Bonus points if it's a Hwasong.


or a Shahab.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I remember reading an early piece about the neutron bomb back when it was first disclosed to the public; the thing that has really stuck with me over the years was that it was described as a low-damage weapon, re: infrastructure, which seemed to be one of the perceived advantages of of the weapon. What this means, of course, is that it’s an ANTIPERSONNEL WEAPON - it doesn’t blow things up, it just kills everybody in range.
> 
> interesting that I never heard another word or saw another line about the weapon since…’course, microfiche was as close as we came to an internet back then (oh, and the research librarians @ Library of Congress - I wonder if they still take public requests?)
> 
> ...


Basically, the same as yours, that was the state of the art 50 years or more ago and the Russians have either figured it out or stolen it since. Logic tells me that to avoid fallout with a low yield nuclear weapon, it must put most of its energy into EMP Xrays and neutrons and be detonated high enough off the ground to avoid the vacuum from sucking shit up through the radioactive fireball.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> From:
> 
> https://www.ft.com/content/4351d5b0-0888-4b47-9368-6bc4dfbccbf5 (free to read, no paywall)
> 
> ...


The detailed reports contain local Russian victories.

If it were as cut&dry as I am often tempted to believe, the Ukrainians would likely have driven hard to Mariupol, liberating a population center from probable ongoing barbarity and critically bisecting the theater.
But they haven’t.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I remember reading an early piece about the neutron bomb back when it was first disclosed to the public; the thing that has really stuck with me over the years was that it was described as a low-damage weapon, re: infrastructure, which seemed to be one of the perceived advantages of of the weapon. What this means, of course, is that it’s an ANTIPERSONNEL WEAPON - it doesn’t blow things up, it just kills everybody in range.
> 
> interesting that I never heard another word or saw another line about the weapon since…’course, microfiche was as close as we came to an internet back then (oh, and the research librarians @ Library of Congress - I wonder if they still take public requests?)
> 
> ...


I have half a memory of the West deciding to abandon plans for development/deployment. The reason iirc was that it was destabilizing at a time we were actively pursuing SALT II.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The detailed reports contain local Russian victories.
> 
> If it were as cut&dry as I am often tempted to believe, the Ukrainians would likely have driven hard to Mariupol, liberating a population center and critically bisecting the theater.
> But they haven’t.


yeah, the Ukrainians are doing great, but there is some resistance...even in an army as shitty as the russian army, there are a few who know their jobs, or just happen into very good defensive positions completely by accident. they'll eventually be surrounded and outnumbered, but they'll cause some trouble first.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2022)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/live/2022/oct/04/russia-ukraine-war-live-updates-ukrainians-break-through-russian-defences-in-south-advance-rapidly-in-east

11.55 EDT
*Russian maps appear to show rapid withdrawals in eastern and southern Ukraine*
*Russian defence ministry maps appear to show rapid withdrawals of Russian invasion forces from areas in eastern and southern Ukraine* where they have been under severe pressure from a Ukrainian counteroffensive.

Reuters reports:

The ministry’s daily video briefing made no mention of any pullbacks, but on maps used to show the location of purported Russian strikes, the shaded area designating Russian military control was much smaller than the day before.

In northeast Ukraine, where Russia suffered a rout last month, its forces along a frontline running some 70 km southward from Kupiansk along the River Oskil appeared to have retreated some 20 km to the east, as far as the border of Luhansk province.

This would mean they had vacated the last remnants of Ukraine’s Kharkiv province - where Russia for several months maintained an occupation administration - but for a small patch between the town of Dvorichna and the Russian border.

In southern Ukraine’s Kherson province, Russia’s line of control on the right bank of the Dnipro river had shifted 25 km southward on the map, to a line running westward from the riverside town of Dudchany.

Both areas are battlefields where Ukraine has been reporting advances, albeit without giving full details.

This is where paranoia sets in...Why are all of those men withdrawing? Because they're defeated? Or because they were told to, so that russia could hit the field with a tactical nuke or two?....


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, the Ukrainians are doing great, but there is some resistance...even in an army as shitty as the russian army, there are a few who know their jobs, or just happen into very good defensive positions completely by accident. they'll eventually be surrounded and outnumbered, but they'll cause some trouble first.


I also wonder if the Ukrainian military is operating close to capacity delivering the death of a thousand rat bites. 

In the immortal words of Immanuel Kant: “hey, whatever works!”


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/live/2022/oct/04/russia-ukraine-war-live-updates-ukrainians-break-through-russian-defences-in-south-advance-rapidly-in-east
> 
> 11.55 EDT
> *Russian maps appear to show rapid withdrawals in eastern and southern Ukraine*
> ...


good question, keep in mind RA is also surrendering as well........

i would think RA is trying to consolidate the line of contact, then again.......


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 4, 2022)

Hadn’t considered the possibility of us having lost security on that…if Russia has what it takes to build it, I think we’d be well aware: if they had it, they would certainly have used it on Feb. 24th. They would have won overnight by dropping one on each city he wanted to depopulate & occupy intact(ish)…and it would be EXACTLY the sort of dick-swinging big-dog move Pootie’s built his ‘career’ on trying to fake (successfully, up to a point)…and if WE have functioning weapons of the sort, then if Pootie gets fruity with the nukes, we’d only need ONE for his vacation home…then just demand Russia surrender unconditionally, or Moscow & St. Pete get it

I’m not sure a current version would have much of a blast, considering the low-physical-damage aspect.
It occurs to me that it would kill virtually all life in range, not just ‘all people’.

That seems like the biggest dick move of all…wonder what it would do to plant life….

I know…bugs, viruses, cockroaches, The Rolling Stones, Henry Kissinger, but still….


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The detailed reports contain local Russian victories.
> 
> If it were as cut&dry as I am often tempted to believe, the Ukrainians would likely have driven hard to Mariupol, liberating a population center from probable ongoing barbarity and critically bisecting the theater.
> But they haven’t.


I can think of reasons why not


----------



## printer (Oct 4, 2022)

*The State Duma responded to information about the mobilization of cars of Russians*
The Lower House does not rule out that the situation may change
Deputies of the State Duma are not discussing the possible seizure of personal vehicles of Russians for the needs of a special operation. Georgy Karlov, a member of the State Duma Committee on Defense, told Podyom that information about the mobilization of vehicles is nothing more than “rumors, word of mouth and other misunderstandings.” According to him, "nonsense" of this kind is not discussed in the offices of the Lower Chamber, but Karlov does not rule out that the situation may change.

“And everything that goes around is rumors, word of mouth and other misunderstandings. There is no such nonsense within the walls of the Duma, at least not yet. There are no conditions, no need for this, and there is no talk about this either within the Defense Committee or in the State Duma as a whole. Let them sleep peacefully, drive, move, do everything in accordance with the law,” Karlov said.

Earlier it was reported that as part of the mobilization for the needs of the army, not only the population, but also personal cars of citizens can be involved. The law "On mobilization training and mobilization in the Russian Federation" lists an extensive list of vehicles of categories M1G, N1G (off-road vehicles and buses) suitable for the military, from Chevrolet Niva and Nissan X-Trail SUVs to UAZs and GAZs.
https://motor.ru/news/cars-sales-30-09-2022.htm?utm_source=readmoreintopic&utm_medium=readmoreoutoftopic3&utm_campaign=analytics
In addition, some Russian regions began to publish orders "On the announcement of mobilization", which spelled out, among other things, the procedure for the departure of citizens. In particular, in Tatarstan and Dagestan, citizens must deliver vehicles for registration, including road construction and lifting vehicles, to military registration and enlistment offices. As BFM clarifies , all cars do not need to be transported: only equipment that can potentially be useful in wartime is taken into account.








В Госдуме отреагировали на информацию о мобилизации автомобилей россиян


Депутаты Государственной думы не обсуждают возможное изъятие личного транспорта россиян для нужд спецоперации. Как сообщил изданию «Подъем» член комитета Госдумы по обороне Георгий Карлов, информация о мобилизации машин — не более чем «слухи, сарафанное радио и прочие недоразумения». По его...




motor-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577316000248250369


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 4, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I remember reading an early piece about the neutron bomb back when it was first disclosed to the public; the thing that has really stuck with me over the years was that it was described as a low-damage weapon, re: infrastructure, which seemed to be one of the perceived advantages of of the weapon. What this means, of course, is that it’s an ANTIPERSONNEL WEAPON - it doesn’t blow things up, it just kills everybody in range.
> 
> interesting that I never heard another word or saw another line about the weapon since…’course, microfiche was as close as we came to an internet back then (oh, and the research librarians @ Library of Congress - I wonder if they still take public requests?)
> 
> ...


Who needs a neutron bomb when they have the largest canon ever made on its way to Ukraine?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576866013877919745

what is that?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

printer said:


> *The State Duma responded to information about the mobilization of cars of Russians*
> The Lower House does not rule out that the situation may change
> Deputies of the State Duma are not discussing the possible seizure of personal vehicles of Russians for the needs of a special operation. Georgy Karlov, a member of the State Duma Committee on Defense, told Podyom that information about the mobilization of vehicles is nothing more than “rumors, word of mouth and other misunderstandings.” According to him, "nonsense" of this kind is not discussed in the offices of the Lower Chamber, but Karlov does not rule out that the situation may change.
> 
> ...


The Lada invasion and free luxury SUVs and gas for the upper officers. Those things don't stop shrapnel and bullets very well. I guess we know how they plan on going from the railheads to combat.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Who needs a neutron bomb when they have the largest canon ever made on its way to Ukraine?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576866013877919745


where did they dust that thing from....lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> where did they dust that thing from....lol


It's late medieval Turkish I think.


----------



## Polly Wog (Oct 4, 2022)

Didn't they use that cannon in a circus? I think I saw a clown shot out of that thing. Maybe Putin's in it.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> where did they dust that thing from....lol


refer to text, lower left in that post.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's late medieval Turkish I think.


guess again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

Ukraine update: Russia's unraveling accelerates as Ukraine makes gains on every front


It would be possible to write a post today that was simply a list of villages and towns liberated by Ukrainian forces. And it would still be long. From Kherson to Kharkiv—and at nearly every stop in between—Russia’s army is in retreat, Ukrainian forces...




www.dailykos.com





_It would be possible to write a post today that was simply a list of villages and towns liberated by Ukrainian forces. And it would still be long. From Kherson to Kharkiv—and at nearly every stop in between—Russia’s army is in retreat, Ukrainian forces are advancing, and the speed of the change is incredible. Kos was right on when he stated back at the end of August that the Russian Army had culminated. But I don’t think he, or Volodymyr Zelenskyy, anticipated just how extensively, and how rapidly, that Russian army would collapse.

In parts of both Kherson and northern Kharkiv, Ukrainian forces don’t seem to be so much fighting their way past Russian defenses, as they are … strolling into town. And if there’s any shortage the Ukrainian army may be facing at the moment, it could be a shortage of Ukrainian flags.

The spacing and attitude of the guys in this platoon that they are not simply free from enemy fire, but astoundingly relaxed.

The advance that began over the weekend in Kherson was initially focused on the western bank of the Dnipro River, but has since become a general rout all across the northern area that was previously occupied by Russia. As kos pointed out yesterday, not everything has gone perfectly. A column of Ukrainian vehicles was destroyed outside Davydiv Brid, and an effort to occupy that town was apparently forced to retreat across the river under withering fire. 

But on Tuesday, the advance from the north has been so rapid, that it’s unclear if Davydiv Brid is still being seriously contested.

Ukraine has advanced over 20km on both the east and west of this area. So far that Davydiv Brid could soon be taken from the north, rather than the west. The bridgehead that Ukraine established across the Inhulets River, and fought so hard to maintain, is just a few kilometers away from being incorporated into this general southward advance.

How did Ukraine pull off such a sudden and apparently complete defeat of Russia in an area where Russia has packed in troops and armor? There seems to be one factor that played a major role: radios.

There have been astonished reports from the beginning of the invasion that, rather than encrypted high-band military radios, Russia was using consumer-grade equipment—essentially walkie-talkies of the sort you might find at a nearby sporting goods store. Additionally, Russian forces have often been communicating en clair, speaking openly of positions and objectives, rather than using any sort of code. 

In Kherson, Ukraine seems to have taken advantage of this fact by issuing false orders and reports over these radio bands. Then they reportedly used jammers — readily available for these kinds of radios, but much more difficult for real military communications — to cut Russian forces off from one another. In all the various towns and villages in northern Kherson, Russian forces found themselves receiving a burst of orders, then they were speaking into static. Then a wall of Ukrainian armor came their way.

Isolated and confused, they began to pull back. Overall, Ukraine used Russia’s poor command and control structure, and it’s amazingly bad communications, to turn their northern defensive line into groups of frightened, confused, individuals scrambling to find a safe place. As of mid-day Tuesday in Ukraine, the advance seems to be continuing. In fact, there are reports that the towns at the center of the “in dispute” area above—Novovoskresenske, Chervone, and neighboring villages—have already been liberated.

Russia has a large number of forces west of the Dnipro, and Ukraine is bound to run into a serious defensive line eventually. There is still about 50km between currently known positions and that bridge at Nova Kakhovka. It’s very unlikely that Ukraine will just keep strolling. But already, Ukraine has liberated something close to 900 square kilometers in north Kherson.

Oh, and another convoy of Russian vehicles being loaded onto a barge near Nova Kakhovka reportedly discovered that it was HIMARS O’clock. Whether this barge was heading into, or out of, Kherson isn’t clear.

Meanwhile, in the north…_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> guess again.


I was thinking of the one lower in the article.








has wheels and is cool, enormous cannons. 1st the Tsar Cannon, cast in 1586, the largest cannon by caliber in the world


It is a monument of Russian artillery casting art, cast in bronze in 1586 in Moscow, by the Russian master bronze caster Andrey Chokhov....




justacarguy.blogspot.com


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was thinking of the one lower in the article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not Turkish.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> refer to text, lower left in that post.


the tsar cannon (which was never fired) just like the bell that was never rung......according to Wiki, Doneskt has a copy of one.....









Tsar Cannon - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





interesting read overall about it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577338428194267138


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's not Turkish.


Yep, it isn't, the weird one below it with the screw in breach was though, second biggest. They are like nukes, it was found there is an optimal size and it's much smaller than the biggest thing you can throw.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 4, 2022)

printer said:


> *The State Duma responded to information about the mobilization of cars of Russians*
> The Lower House does not rule out that the situation may change
> Deputies of the State Duma are not discussing the possible seizure of personal vehicles of Russians for the needs of a special operation. Georgy Karlov, a member of the State Duma Committee on Defense, told Podyom that information about the mobilization of vehicles is nothing more than “rumors, word of mouth and other misunderstandings.” According to him, "nonsense" of this kind is not discussed in the offices of the Lower Chamber, but Karlov does not rule out that the situation may change.
> 
> ...


I read there is something like 100,000 cars abandoned at the border by deserters...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I read there is something like 100,000 cars abandoned at the border by deserters...


Some are putting the numbers of draft dodgers at close to 700K now, though a Russian would have to be fairly well off to afford it.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, it isn't, the weird one below it with the screw in breach was though, second biggest. They are like nukes, it was found there is an optimal size and it's much smaller than the biggest thing you can throw.


Also like nukes, the one who touches it off has to take special precautions. The article you posted said one canon was set off by touching a mile long stretch of black powder in order to protect the bodies and hearing of the operators. Others provided a barrel full of water for the operator to jump into. I wonder how long it took them to figure that out.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 4, 2022)

The Ukrainians are very cautious to not overextend beyond their support infrastructure. They make sure they can hold the newly liberated territory before moving on. I'm sure they are receiving tactical help from US tacticians.


----------



## printer (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

doublejj said:


> The Ukrainians are very cautious to not overextend beyond their support infrastructure. They make sure they can hold the newly liberated territory before moving on. I'm sure they are receiving tactical help from US tacticians.


As I mentioned, that's what the big reserves and territorials are for, and I'll bet it's a lot faster and easier to secure your own land. They can move in behind to man the check points and help with logistics, the tasks are endless, and they multiply the combat power of the regular army. I think they might have anticipated this by now, judging by the performance of the Russians.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> I can think of reasons why not


do tell.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 4, 2022)

Ukraine's elite 'Shaman' special forces 'always shoot Russians in the balls' 
A fighter from Ukraine’s elite 10th Special Forces Detachment – known as the Shaman battalion for their “supernatural” ability to infiltrate enemy position undetected – revealed how he always aims his gun at his opponents groin.









Ukraine's elite 'Shaman' special forces 'always shoot Russians in the balls'


Fighters from Ukraine's so-called 'Shaman battalion' reveal the brutal close-quarters tactics they use to cripple Russia's supply lines despite being massively outgunned




www.dailystar.co.uk


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 4, 2022)

printer said:


> *The State Duma responded to information about the mobilization of cars of Russians*
> The Lower House does not rule out that the situation may change
> Deputies of the State Duma are not discussing the possible seizure of personal vehicles of Russians for the needs of a special operation. Georgy Karlov, a member of the State Duma Committee on Defense, told Podyom that information about the mobilization of vehicles is nothing more than “rumors, word of mouth and other misunderstandings.” According to him, "nonsense" of this kind is not discussed in the offices of the Lower Chamber, but Karlov does not rule out that the situation may change.
> 
> ...


They are really tightening the screws


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> do tell.


Well, tactical situations @ ground, just to start with, and overall strategic focus. UK has been pushing broadly in the south/southeast, and forces that would have made that strike might have been involved in the penetration & disruption of Kharkiv oblast; the southern strategy may have been to pin in place & reduce red team, induce panic, spark mutinies, sabotage, mass surrenders…while Russia got hit HARD in the north.

That would be a completely reasonable strategy IMO, and if it were, I’d have to rate it a remarkable success so far.

For another, the conflict was already two theaters, Kharkiv and Kherson; Kherson’s been the far more resilient target, and they may have chosen not to take an risky opportunistic stab, but to remain with the plan (whatever that might be.

And since I seem to be on a roll, maybe too target-rich an environment. Strong cases could be made for a full-out multilayered special forces assault on Zaporizhzhia, a drive to take Crimea’s water faucet; not going to think about it too hard, not doing this to tweak you. Just the way my brain works, I think


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Well, tactical situations @ ground, just to start with, and overall strategic focus. UK has been pushing broadly in the south/southeast, and forces that would have made that strike might have been involved in the penetration & disruption of Kharkiv oblast; the southern strategy may have been to pin in place & reduce red team, induce panic, spark mutinies, sabotage, mass surrenders…while Russia got hit HARD in the north.
> 
> That would be a completely reasonable strategy IMO, and if it were, I’d have to rate it a remarkable success so far.
> 
> ...


Okay. The formulation you chose suggested something different to me. 

That said, I agree. Absent specific tactical information (which I leave to those engaged) all we can do is speculate.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 4, 2022)

Some red meat for you guys:






It's a different veiwpoint. Chomsky says the US is preventing Ukraine and Russia from reaching a settlement and because of that, we are making global warming worse. (or something like that). He also says that the people of Europe (especially France and Germany) oppose intervention in the Russo-Ukraine war. Also that UK is a lackey of the US. Prashad echoes Chomsky's claim that in March, Russia and Ukraine had reached an acceptable settlement but US said no. He goes on to say the US is blocking negotiations. And, arms spending is $2 T, while the UN budget is $2B. That might be true but I don't know what point he's making.

Anyway, the link provides a good snapshot of what @Lucky Luke will be saying over the next week or so.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Some red meat for you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All russia has to do it leave Ukraine......war would be over.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2022)

looks like Kherson is about to fall........UA should be in it by the weekend and or it will be contested, 15K loss in soldiers from RA expected since the troops are pretty much trapped


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> define pushed around???


Not my views...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> How would you react if Russia invaded your country?


Probably like them kids did in Red Dawn.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2022)

printer said:


> *The State Duma responded to information about the mobilization of cars of Russians*
> The Lower House does not rule out that the situation may change
> Deputies of the State Duma are not discussing the possible seizure of personal vehicles of Russians for the needs of a special operation. Georgy Karlov, a member of the State Duma Committee on Defense, told Podyom that information about the mobilization of vehicles is nothing more than “rumors, word of mouth and other misunderstandings.” According to him, "nonsense" of this kind is not discussed in the offices of the Lower Chamber, but Karlov does not rule out that the situation may change.
> 
> ...


they're reduced to stealing their own citizens vehicles to use? that's just pathetic...


----------



## mooray (Oct 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Some red meat for you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My goodness, there's a lot to object to in that video.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Some red meat for you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the bit of reading I’ve done, Chomsky fails to denounce Russian territorial claims. If negotiation in this instance includes safety from territorial concession to the aggressor, I haven’t seen it. 

I made it halfway through the vid, and Chomsky was irritatingly noncommittal on that key point.


----------



## GoatSoup (Oct 4, 2022)

The Russian Government is corrupt, Their military officer corps is corrupt, and their NCO's are worthless, so good Luck Vlad! We need to give Ukraine a couple of dozen Tomahawks to take out the Crimea bridges, just as Vlad is surging his forces.


----------



## mooray (Oct 4, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> The Russian Government is corrupt, Their military officer corps is corrupt, and their NCO's are worthless, so good Luck Vlad! We need to give Ukraine a couple of dozen Tomahawks to take out the Crimea bridges, just as Vlad is surging his forces.


I felt similarly at first, but with threats of nukes becoming more of a reality, the fact that they suck and "we" are sucking up all their resources, just doesn't matter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Some red meat for you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Opinions, no more valid than those expressed here, a settlement with Putin is not possible, Zelinsky arrived at that conclusion too. They already have a treaty with Russia in exchange for their nukes, any agreement would be meaningless. Peace at any price, no matter who you sell down the river, perhaps they missed the atrocities the Russians committed along with the war crimes. Lawless people do not honor contracts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

The main thing to remember in all this is the people are voting with their feet, the Russians to the borders and the Ukrainians to the recruitment office. Actions speak louder than words and putting your own ass on the line is an action that speaks loudest of all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

America, from leading the allied charge to stabbing them in the back, triggering the libs and getting the brown folks is more important than anything to many Americans, facts and common sense be damned. How the fuck the republicans are even in the running given their recent history is beyond me and the comprehension of any thinking person. You can't just blame J6 on Trump, he had a lot of help, 145 of them in congress and many will be reelected paying no price at all for treason and trying to install a defacto king as head of government.

If the democrats lose the house in November, I expect enough shit will be voted on to give the Ukrainians a huge advantage, before the congress ends with the year. I also expect the Ukrainians to be super aggressive if the democrats lose the house and use the arms they are given to maximum advantage before the republicans cut off funds to Ukraine for their ally Putin. Putin is having more luck taking over the GOP than Ukraine, he owns more of it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577418803499212800


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

Putin’s Last Days in the Bunker


Vlad seems to be reliving the Führer’s last days in the bunker. Took direct command of the army? Check Ordered no retreat by collapsing troops? Check Throwing untrained and under-equipped conscripts into the meat grinder in a desperate attempt to delay...




www.dailykos.com





*Putin’s Last Days in the Bunker*

Vlad seems to be reliving the Führer’s last days in the bunker.


Took direct command of the army? Check
Ordered no retreat by collapsing troops? Check
Throwing untrained and under-equipped conscripts into the meat grinder in a desperate attempt to delay the inevitable? Check
Delusional ravings about the degenerate West? Check
Announced the annexation of lands he does not control and his army is in full retreat from? - OK, Hitler didn’t do that one. Vlad must have thought that up on his own.
Putin is no longer fighting to annex Ukraine. He is now fighting for his own survival. You can follow Kos and Mark Sumner’s accounts of Russia’s rapidly deteriorating position on the battlefield. Every passing day the Ukrainian army gets bigger, stronger, better trained, and better armed and the Russian army gets weaker, less equipped, and more demoralized. Now that Putin has declared an attack on Ukraine's own territory an attack on Russia there really is no longer any reason not to attack actual Russian territory. Just to be clear attack does not mean invade, it means bombing military targets. Something that Ukraine has already been doing. But as Putin considers defending parts of Ukraine equivalent to attacking Russia Western allies should not be squeamish about sending Ukraine long-range weapons.

As his army disintegrates under the Ukrainian assault, the Russian federation looks to be fraying, and the Russian economy is in free fall. Demonstrations, draft-age males fleeing over the border by the thousands, ethnic minorities in republics like Dagestan who have borne the brunt of the war on the verge of open rebellion. The Tsar is being openly criticized by allies and supporters (when they are not falling out of windows). Something that has never before happened.

Putin is a desperate man losing touch with reality as the walls close in. Turns out the self-styled strategic genius or should I say ‘very stable genius’ was an idiot way out of his depth. His bully act is no longer working, and he's got nothing else. No backup plan. No ability to think on his feet and adapt to reality. Not smart enough to come up with some way to save himself. He just keeps replaying his golden oldies hoping that if he just turns up the volume they will start working again. His mouthpieces in the media sound as desperate and confused as their boss.

Everyone now knows the emperors got no clothes. The only question now is how many more will have to die before Putin goes the way of Hitler and Mussolini?


----------



## Polly Wog (Oct 4, 2022)

So Russia learned nothing from afghanistan.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 4, 2022)

They learned to stay out of Afghanistan….


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

Looks like the Ukrainians are really rolling up the Russians in Kherson and are advancing rapidily exploiting the Russian's confusion and disarray. Things are happening fast in the south and the Russian's best troops were there. Once they've taken a place and some time has passed, they are posting more videos of their liberated towns, no doubt to cause shit in Moscow, lower Russian morale in Ukraine and boost morale on the home front.









Ukraine update: Russian defensive lines reportedly broken, Snihurivka may be liberated


Another hour, another map of the northern area of Russian occupation in the Kherson area. Over the course of Tuesday, and into the evening, Ukraine has continued to press southward, bringing the area liberated since Sunday, in this one part of this one...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577416214191943681


----------



## doublejj (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

Whoever did this shit won't want to surrender, assuming they are still alive, because coming across someone with a box full of these on the battlefield might mean an instant death sentence for them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577410046614704130


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> So Russia learned nothing from afghanistan.


they learned the wrong things. They controlled the narrative to some extent, but more importantly, they had geography on their side. Most of Afghanistan was isolated by the terrain, which meant that the Russians could dictate the pace of their expenditure there.

They have none of that in Ukraine. They made gains in ‘14, a thing they are not achieving now. The terrain does not give them a much-needed time out, and Ukraine has so far been able to hold them to a “die this way, or die that way” operational tempo.

The one real revelation of the conflict so far is what a paper tiger the Russian army has turned out to be. This raises fears of nukes, but in my decidedly unprofessional opinion, a nuclear use would put Russia from the frying pan into the fire, turning the outcome from an empire-ender into a nation-ender.

If there will be negotiations, Ukraine will be participating from a position of unquestionable, if not necessarily unquestioned, strength.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 4, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Ukraine's elite 'Shaman' special forces 'always shoot Russians in the balls'
> A fighter from Ukraine’s elite 10th Special Forces Detachment – known as the Shaman battalion for their “supernatural” ability to infiltrate enemy position undetected – revealed how he always aims his gun at his opponents groin.
> View attachment 5207725
> 
> ...


Classic Dick Punch - High Caliber Edition


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577435721840746496


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576696366654365696


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577432612494532608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577415014453243904


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576696366654365696


Once that happens the Ukrainians might head for Moscow looking for Vlad's ass, unless the Russians get it first. The first hint of nukes will cause a mass exodus from Moscow and St, Petersburg that will make the draft dodger's exodus from Russia look minuscule as the populations of the cities panic.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576696366654365696


I consider that a first step.
A combined NATO force will come into each fragment of the Russias and methodically strip them of every last nuclear weapon, and quite possibly reactor. 

If the Russians insist on proving that they cannot be trusted to possess the arms of a superpower, NATO is in a unique position to do something definite about it. A possible benefit for US will be the ability afterward to focus on the remaining nuclear superpower, who have been getting a bit ambitious of late.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 4, 2022)

If Vlad pulls his dick out on the battlefield using nukes - one would think that his own ragtag psuedo-soldiers would also become nuclear fodder. Push button / scorched earth / russian moms told boys are missing. The fallout patterns have been computer modeled for radioactive drift - right up russia’s noses at worst.

How would he plan to “ occupy “ a dead zone ?

I mentioned before he is a table flipper - cause massive infrastructure damage that ripples down to economic , security and other interconnected targets. 
He is already a marked man with the wartime atrocities accumulating daily , so the cornered rat is totally capable of a royal fuckup.

Even North Korea is firing over japan.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577432612494532608
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577415014453243904


The recruiting offices are overflowing with men, but the ladies want a crack at them too! Many are medics and the bravest of all, they are cherished by their units and especially the wounded. I remember at the beginning of the war 400K expatriate Ukranian men working abroad returned to fight and the number probably doubled since then, compare that to the estimated 700K who left Russia to avoid the war.

Say in a couple of months 100K Russians are killed, 3 times that seriously wounded and a 100K are prisoners in Ukraine. Someone must be thinking of blowing up the rail bridges inside Russia on the 10 rail routes into Ukraine. It would cut off the Russians there already forcing their surrender and trap Vlad's conscript army in Russia. The Ukrainians are negotiating a target list with Uncle Sam for ATACMs, and it would be a no brainer for a strategic target. It would in effect stop the war and leave large numbers of pissed off armed Russian conscripts trapped inside Russia near Moscow.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The recruiting offices are overflowing with men, but the ladies want a crack at them too! Many are medics and the bravest of all, they are cherished by their units and especially the wounded. I remember at the beginning of the war 400K expatriate Ukranian men working abroad returned to fight and the number probably doubled since then, compare that to the estimated 700K who left Russia to avoid the war.
> 
> Say in a couple of months 100K Russians are killed, 3 times that seriously wounded and a 100K are prisoners in Ukraine. Someone must be thinking of blowing up the rail bridges inside Russia on the 10 rail routes into Ukraine. It would cut off the Russians there already forcing their surrender and trap Vlad's conscript army in Russia. The Ukrainians are negotiating a target list with Uncle Sam for ATACMs, and it would be a no brainer for a strategic target. It would in effect stop the war and leave large numbers of pissed off armed Russian conscripts trapped inside Russia near Moscow.


Some of the finest snipers are women.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 4, 2022)

Oh yeah before i forget …. Fuck Elon Musk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Oh yeah before i forget …. Fuck Elon Musk


He's been getting a lot of that, and I think it might be making an impression on the master of the universe.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 4, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Some of the finest snipers are women.


it's there attention to detail...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 4, 2022)

So has anyone gave chuck norris a ring ? ……. Send him after Vlad’s organ monkey : Steven Segal.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> So has anyone gave chuck norris a ring ? ……. Send him after Vlad’s organ monkey : Steven Segal.


I’m not sure he needs one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

What do you think these guys are gonna do when the Russians are kicked out of Ukraine? There are a lot of well equipped (by someone) Belarusians fighting in Ukraine too, as are Vlad's various other enemies, organized into national brigades. Contacts are being made among themselves and with western intelligence agencies including the Ukrainians. If the Russians don't get rid of Vlad and sign a real peace, the fighting will move elsewhere, when it stops in Ukraine. Who knows, if the Ukrainians do it right, they could have many BTGs of Russian equipment to give away, enough to bother refurbishing it as a make work project for Ukrainians and Poles. When the lend lease comes through, much of this equipment could be given to Georgia or rebels in Belarus, that could include elements of the army. It is as good as the Russians will have for a long time to come and the Ukrainians might have a lot of it, more than the Russians!

Wars have unintended consequences; Vlad is learning that as he is now fighting for his own life and could be a war causality himself, though his demise would be by fragging from his own side.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577367452656222227


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

Every time Vlad saber rattles nukes, Joe just fucks him harder, Uncle Sam and other allies are upping the weapons deliveries and ammo, while replacement troops are trained in allied countries to replace combat losses. They got Vlad on the ropes, and they are pounding the fucker senseless. It would be so easy to finish him by taking out the rail entrances to Ukraine supporting his logistics and ultimately exploit his greatest weakness, his utter dependency on the railways.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577439529677783041


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

*Ukraine must take the fight to Russia to win the war, expert says*
325,789 views Oct 4, 2022 An urban warfare expert has told Forces News that Ukrainian forces need to use a mix of integrated attack strategies in order to capitalise on Russian weaknesses. 

John Spencer says the Ukrainians will have to take the fight to the Russians if they are to win the war.


----------



## Polly Wog (Oct 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> they learned the wrong things. They controlled the narrative to some extent, but more importantly, they had geography on their side. Most of Afghanistan was isolated by the terrain, which meant that the Russians could dictate the pace of their expenditure there.
> 
> They have none of that in Ukraine. They made gains in ‘14, a thing they are not achieving now. The terrain does not give them a much-needed time out, and Ukraine has so far been able to hold them to a “die this way, or die that way” operational tempo.
> 
> ...


They also learned shoulder fired missiles suck.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Some red meat for you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't follow much of the Ukraine war. Its become back ground news here and has been for awhile.

Neither of them want a settlement and America probeley doesnt want one either, Biden doesn't. Correct France and Germany didn't want intervention. I thought that was pretty much documented.
Europe is now fkd with the pipeline blown up coming into winter. Will be bankrupt countries left and right. Looks like a European Depression coming. If we get another spark between counties Europe could blow right the fk up.
On the plus side i'm way over here and if Europe has a Depression then the US dollar should be strong and stabilize and the stock market should eventually strengthen, especially with all the rebuilding and supplying. Steel and coal will be needed and its what we do.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577595501800816642


----------



## Horselover fat (Oct 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577595501800816642


Meanwhile Kadyrov wears his Prada boots and gets knocked out by his Louis Vuitton punching bag.


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> If Vlad pulls his dick out on the battlefield using nukes - one would think that his own ragtag psuedo-soldiers would also become nuclear fodder. Push button / scorched earth / russian moms told boys are missing. The fallout patterns have been computer modeled for radioactive drift - right up russia’s noses at worst.
> 
> How would he plan to “ occupy “ a dead zone ?
> 
> ...


I trust Garry Kasparov and my favorite conservative, Prof. Eliot A. Cohen.









Mobilize the Free World against Putin now


Russian dictator Vladimir Putin is losing in Ukraine and is doubling down on his brutal war in ways that will also lose him Russia. Now is the time for Ukraine’s allies to press the advantage, and to make this war’s goals loud and clear before they are lost in the fog of Putin’s ranting and his...




www.nydailynews.com













Russia’s Nuclear Bluster Is a Sign of Panic


Yielding to Putin’s blackmail would be folly.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

Somebody in the Ukrainian military is impressed by bomb dropping commercial drones.






*Ukraine Is Raising An "Army of Drones" As Iran Comes To Russia's Aid With Shahed-136 and Mohajer-6*
8,116 views Oct 5, 2022 Ukraine’s government has purchased 986 drones in the last three months under its “Army of Drones project”. Kyiv appears to be creating a new air force made up of only drones and nearly 1,000 operators. According to Ukrainian Dy PM Mykhailo Fedorov, Ukraine has signed contracts worth $52 million for the new drones. Federov said that many of these drones are already helping the Ukrainian ground forces against Russia. For both sides, drones have been most effective when used to locate enemy targets and guide artillery fire toward them. Ukraine is also using non-military drones to spot enemy troops and to direct attacks.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 5, 2022)

Well equipped, US trained Ukrainian soldiers using US tactics, sophisticated US weapons, assisted by US contractors - *vs* - Antiquated Soviet era military reinforced with sheep herders and invalids from around the country.

What could go wrong for pootin?


----------



## xtsho (Oct 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Somebody in the Ukrainian military is impressed by bomb dropping commercial drones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Russians are not competent to use drones effectively. Many of them are getting shot down before they engage any target.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 5, 2022)

Why haven't we sent a weird fuckin drone after putin, just be done with it. 

He's a dude with nothing to lose, hes a war criminal. It's stupid to let someone run around being crazy like this. You don't fight crazy people, you just end that shit.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5207840View attachment 5207841


Speaking of internet jokes….


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Why haven't we sent a weird fuckin drone after putin, just be done with it.
> 
> He's a dude with nothing to lose, hes a war criminal. It's stupid to let someone run around being crazy like this. You don't fight crazy people, you just end that shit.


Ending Vlad is up to the Russians, however, letting it be known that some personal sanctions would be dropped if Vlad ended up dead could help. Many of those around him have millions in Swiss and other tax haven haven't accounts abroad, money at risk of being seized. Just some government official with a couple of million bucks abroad and who is living like shit in Moscow would do. It would in effect put a contract on Vlad, because he is surrounded by corrupt people with money stashed in the west and they are personally under sanctions. Letting it be known that those personal sanctions could disappear along with Vlad might motivate someone who doesn't like Vlad anyway to arrange something.

Russia has one major problem right now, Vlad, if he died, the blame for everything would go with him into his grave as the scramble for power begins. Then the next guy can pull out of Ukraine while blaming the whole fiasco on Vlad's corpse.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

xtsho said:


> The Russians are not competent to use drones effectively. Many of them are getting shot down before they engage any target.


They are a lethal combination when coupled with an M777 which is essentially a big fucking sniper rifle with a 25 km range. The smaller commercial drones don't have that extreme range, but that is changing with improved battery tech. Also, they had many issues with commercial drones earlier in the war, issues I believe they have largely overcome with modifications to the drones and tactics. The Ukrainians are also getting a lot more jammers and electronic anti drone "guns" point and shoot a powerful burst of microwaves at the fucker.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Oh yeah before i forget …. Fuck Elon Musk


Too bad Lord Buckley isn’t around to give him a good comedic disassembly…


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

Clash with what Vlad? All ya got are nukes and of the 3500, most are tactical and about 750 are on missiles and at sea the rest are in storage. He could cause a lot of damage and death if just one got through, but it would literally be national suicide for Russia if they did something stupid. A demonstration nuke on the borders of Ukraine, what borders? There are old Soviet underground nuclear test sites in Ukraine I believe, though I don't know if they are under Russian control. His demonstration would be followed by a bigger NATO one. I think giving the Ukrainians ATACMs with an agreed-on target list that included all the rail bridges going into Ukraine from Russia would end this war very quickly with a Ukrainian victory. The Russians already there would be cut off and forced to surrender and new forces couldn't get there unless they walked or took a Lada from the railhead inside Russia. The Ukrainians would also probably inherit most of their tanks and equipment too, enough for another 50 BTGs at least. There are just 10 strategic rail bridges leading into Ukraine from Russia and Uncle Sam must have figured out a way to take them out at a distance. Since if you gotta fight the Russians, it's kinda obvious what their weakness is, the railways, they are utterly dependent on them.

Like Biden is gonna back down a month before an election, bad timing Vlad.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577618363676770312


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Why haven't we sent a weird fuckin drone after putin, just be done with it.
> 
> He's a dude with nothing to lose, hes a war criminal. It's stupid to let someone run around being crazy like this. You don't fight crazy people, you just end that shit.


Because we don’t need to. 
Also, we will have to come to a modus vivendi with his successor, once Vladolf’s doom catches up with him. Best to do that with cleaner hands.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577408002847608850


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are a lethal combination when coupled with an M777 which is essentially a big fucking sniper rifle with a 25 km range. The smaller commercial drones don't have that extreme range, but that is changing with improved battery tech. Also, they had many issues with commercial drones earlier in the war, issues I believe they have largely overcome with modifications to the drones and tactics. The Ukrainians are also getting a lot more jammers and electronic anti drone "guns" point and shoot a powerful burst of microwaves at the fucker.


They have a longer range than that, by a large amount, it's dependent on the munitions and charges they are shooting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

I wonder how many of these pictures Elon got in his inbox, he will need a large staff to go through his social media account!
Saying stupid shit here is a lot different than saying it in public on social media if you are as rich and famous as Elon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577611358773817345


----------



## HGCC (Oct 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ending Vlad is up to the Russians, however, letting it be known that some personal sanctions would be dropped if Vlad ended up dead could help. Many of those around him have millions in Swiss and other tax haven haven't accounts abroad, money at risk of being seized. Just some government official with a couple of million bucks abroad and who is living like shit in Moscow would do. It would in effect put a contract on Vlad, because he is surrounded by corrupt people with money stashed in the west and they are personally under sanctions. Letting it be known that those personal sanctions could disappear along with Vlad might motivate someone who doesn't like Vlad anyway to arrange something.
> 
> Russia has one major problem right now, Vlad, if he died, the blame for everything would go with him into his grave as the scramble for power begins. Then the next guy can pull out of Ukraine while blaming the whole fiasco on Vlad's corpse.


It would certainly be ideal if Russians took him out. I think he is gonna do crazy things. He doesn't have an out anymore or reason to not just go wild.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> They have a longer range than that, by a large amount, it's dependent on the munitions and charges they are shooting.


Oh, I was just talking about regular rounds, with the battery commander watching the fall of his shots, it doesn't take many to take out a target.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Oh, I was just talking about regular rounds, with the battery commander watching the fall of his shots, it doesn't take many to take out a target.


It's 30 km with regular munitions.
Why a battery commander would be watching his shots if they weren't shooting direct fire or icm on the wire is beyond me though, that's not really how it's done. And you aren't doing either of those types of fire missions at 25 km.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577635404873973760


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> It's 30 km with regular munitions.
> Why a battery commander would be watching his shots if they weren't shooting direct fire or icm on the wire is beyond me though, that's not really how it's done. And you aren't doing either of those types of fire missions at 25 km.


Well having a God's eye view at 25 km has its advantages when things are moving around, but it's mostly used to call in GPS coordinates, it confirms kills too.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well having a God's eye view at 25 km has its advantages when things are moving around, but it's mostly used to call in GPS coordinates, it confirms kills too.


Lol I am exceedingly familiar with the M777, it's variants, along with how artillery battery's operate. 
Forward observers embedded with units, com guys, and drones typically send in most coordinates. No one is doing 25km direct fires with the battery commander calling in the missions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

He doesn't need to be concerned since Poland alone could overrun Belarus in 48 hours.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577618160148258817


----------



## Horselover fat (Oct 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577664790465581057

What could go wrong? Tried and true tactics for Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Lol I am exceedingly familiar with the M777, it's variants, along with how artillery battery's operate.
> Forward observers embedded with units, com guys, and drones typically send in most coordinates. No one is doing 25km direct fires with the battery commander calling in the missions.


Well, the guys on the ground are worried about something overhead spotting them for a variety of things, I imagine the smaller drones would be used with mortars in tactical close in situations and the military drones would take care of the longer-range artillery fire. The Ukrainians have developed their own electronic fire control system that is reported to be very good. I would also assume no modern artillery spotter team would be without drones these days.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well, the guys on the ground are worried about something overhead spotting them for a variety of things, I imagine the smaller drones would be used with mortars in tactical close in situations and the military drones would take care of the longer-range artillery fire. The Ukrainians have developed their own electronic fire control system that is reported to be very good. I would also assume no modern artillery spotter team would be without drones these days.


Yes, and that gets fed to the FDC which is then relayed to the gun line. 
The M777 isn't a mortar.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Yes, and that gets fed to the FDC which is then relayed to the gun line.
> The M777 isn't a mortar.


Coincidentally, this thread is now on page 777.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Yes, and that gets fed to the FDC which is then relayed to the gun line.
> The M777 isn't a mortar.


I guess the main point is the M777 and the longer range 155mm stuff, is very accurate at extreme ranges, provided they have the targeting data, compared to the soviet stuff, which is probably worn out by now. Military drones provide that data day or night, and they can simply out range the Russian stuff, while firing from widely separated points with fast step and bugout, shoot and scoot capabilities. All networked together with an electronic fire control and targeting system, modern as opposed to what the Russians are using. The guns are calibrated with much greater accuracy and that is maintained with proper maintenance. The Russians on the other hand are a mess.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Coincidentally, this thread is now on page 777.


ooowwweeeooo....(creepy twilight zone noises)...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ooowwweeeooo....(creepy twilight zone noises)...


Well Uncle Sam is coming through with more M777, double the number and they come with maintenance and tube changeouts. More of everything in fact, every time Vlad makes nuclear noises it just seems to get worse for him. His many enemies are piling on now that he's down, he earned every one of them!


----------



## printer (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ooowwweeeooo....(creepy twilight zone noises)...


I'm kinda interested in the negotiations over ATACMs and the proposed Ukrainian target list between Uncle Sam and the Ukrainians, I can think of a few that would fuck the Russians in Ukraine and make it impossible to send more. The Ukrainians made an offer and provided a list for consideration. If I'm guessing right one of the purposes of these weapons would be to take out Russian rail transport, their dependency on it is obvious and they can't project power without it. So, if Uncle Sam was planning on fighting the Russians in Europe, he would have lots of different means to affect this.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I guess the main point is the M777 and the longer range 155mm stuff, is very accurate at extreme ranges, provided they have the targeting data, compared to the soviet stuff, which is probably worn out by now. Military drones provide that data day or night, and they can simply out range the Russian stuff, while firing from widely separated points with fast step and bugout, shoot and scoot capabilities. All networked together with an electronic fire control and targeting system, modern as opposed to what the Russians are using. The guns are calibrated with much greater accuracy and that is maintained with proper maintenance. The Russians on the other hand are a mess.


100% this


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

Returning Russian lend lease, they could end up with more of this shit than the Russians will be left with! It might even be worth refurbishing it and making ammo, it could equip the reserve forces or be given away to Vlad's many enemies and neighbors and would be as good as what the Russians will have for a long time. Keep them pinned and hemmed in for a decade with their own soviet made weapons provided at their expense.






*'Let Them Feel The Force Of Their Own Weapon': Ukrainians Fire Captured Russian Artillery*
86,050 views Oct 5, 2022 The Ukrainian Army's 93rd Mechanized Brigade is using a captured self-propelled howitzer, a 2S5 Giatsint-S, to hit back against Moscow's forces with their own shells. Several were captured after the retreat by Russian troops from the Kharkiv region during a sweeping Ukrainian counteroffensive.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

A blunder that would exceed Vlad's by invading Ukraine, who would chew through them pretty fast with territorials alone. There would soon be a new regime in Belarus and an even bigger front for Vlad to cover while Poland strains at the NATO leash! Nobody is afraid of the big bad bear now, or his little buddy that he stripped of equipment and ammo for the war in Ukraine! If they are buying junk from North Korea, they've already stripped Belarus bare.






*Ukrainian Forces Prepare For Potential Attack By Belarus*
26,016 views Oct 5, 2022 The Ukrainian Army, National Guard, and State Border Guard Service have been conducting joint exercises near the border with Belarus. The Ukrainian military demonstrated for journalists how their forces would handle an invasion by their northern neighbor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

*Ukraine liberates more key towns and villages in Kherson | William Courtney*
37,510 views Oct 5, 2022 "The Russian military is not prepared to take advantage of a nuclear weapon." It's prudent that NATO encourages its member states to keep a close eye on what might be happening with Russian nuclear weapons, says William Courtney, former special assistant to the President for Russia and Ukraine.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2022)

they Belgorod the cat

this one carries Putin’s Revenge, the Poseidon nuclear (both ways) torpedo









New Images Reveal Russia's 'Missing' Submarine Belgorod In Arctic - Naval News


Media hype claims that a unique Russian submarine, the Belgorod, has 'vanished'. This may be exaggerated. Naval News can share images of the submarine operating on the surface in the Arctic.




www.navalnews.com


----------



## printer (Oct 5, 2022)

*In a Russian village, men fled from mobilization into the forest for cranberries*
In the Karelian village of Sheltozero, mobilization was not possible due to the departure of men to the forests for berries. This is reported by Baza in its Telegram channel.

At the end of September, when the distribution of subpoenas began, the local administration began calling the conscripts and notifying them through social networks, demanding to appear at the military registration and enlistment office, but instead the men went to the forests. According to the publication, the administration of the Russian village connects the failure to appear with the cranberry harvest season. Officials claim that it is at this time that locals go to the abandoned villages and hunting lodges for berries. However, they do not know where the men are now.

According to Karelian activists, some conscripts from the village of Rybreka also fled into the forest, where only a few people managed to mobilize.

Russian President Vladimir Putin  announced the beginning of partial mobilization in the country on September 21. According to him, those called up for military service will definitely undergo additional military training before being sent to the units. Russian Defense Minister  Sergei Shoigu specified that about 300,000 Russians would be involved in the mobilization, which is just over one percent of the country's total mobilization reserve.








В российском селе мужчины сбежали от мобилизации в лес за клюквой


В карельском селе Шелтозеро не удалось провести мобилизацию из-за ухода мужчин в леса за ягодами. В конце сентября, когда началась раздача повесток, местная администрация стала обзванивать призывников и оповещать их через социальные сети, требуя явиться в военкомат, однако вместо этого мужчины...




lenta-ru.translate.goog





*Readovka: Putin is preparing to change the status of the special operation*
On October 5, Russian President Vladimir Putin will address citizens and announce a change in the status of the special operation in Ukraine. It is reported by Readovka, citing a source.

“The president may issue a new address to the nation today. According to a Readovka source, it will concern changing the status of the special operation,” Readovka reports. How exactly the status of the special operation can change is not specified.








Readovka: Путин готовится изменить статус спецоперации


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





If Russia says that Ukrainians are now fighting a war with Russia then they can declare martial law. This will allow Russia to convert its economy into a wartime economy. Also people's rights (how much they have) can be suspended and the ruling class has less worry that the masses will rise up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2022)

run russia run......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577696554361692168


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2022)

Special operation does sound like a ride on the short tank


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2022)

interesting, maybe UA need to look into starting a push in Zaporizhzhia, and go after that reactor and split the force.......hmmm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577666902494773249


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

printer said:


> If Russia says that Ukrainians are now fighting a war with Russia then they can declare martial law. This will allow Russia to convert its economy into a wartime economy. Also people's rights (how much they have) can be suspended and the ruling class has less worry that the masses will rise up.


Officially declaring war has international ramifications including with the UN, Russia might find itself without a seat on the security council. It would be a major violation of international law and the US and UK along with Turkey provided Ukraine with security assurances, not guarantees, but an official declaration of war might change that. It is a move that could backfire on Vlad at home and abroad, he cannot control the flow of information internally these days. Stalin operated in the dark for most Russians and had total control of the information systems, radio and newspapers in those days. How such things will work today with cellphones, the internet and a tech savvy youth that is mostly against the war, or at least participating in it, remains to be seen.

Vlad and his crew fucked Russia economically and humiliated the military with incompetence and corruption. Vlad has a political base in Russia and with election cheating and throwing people out of windows has maintained power in the Duma. Unlike with the collapse of the Soviet Union, they now have the framework of a liberal democracy, they don't have the culture though and the scares of Stalin still remain as does his heirs like Vlad. Elections are next year I believe and pissing off the entire adult male population is not a good idea, neither is losing a war and causing national humiliation and poverty. They will have to take election cheating to a whole new level next time and that's when things could really go off the rails in Russia and violence could break out as conditions deteriorate while Vlad or his crew try to cling to power.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> run russia run......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577696554361692168


Good luck with that, they are in M777 range now and the drones are circling over the Russians like buzzards.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Good luck with that, they are in M777 range now and the drones are circling over the Russians like buzzards.


got a strange feeling there is gonna a a lot of surrenders coming in that area


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> got a strange feeling there is gonna a a lot of surrenders coming in that area


They have little choice unless they wanna swim or steal a speed boat and all their heavy equipment, mostly out of fuel will be captured too. There are an estimated 25,000 to 35,000 Russian troops in the area that are cut off, add to that the quislings and lackies who can't get out either! I dunno how many BTGs worth of equipment the Ukrainians will end up with in Kherson, but it should be a lot and I figure they will bag most of the Russians there too. Captured count as casualties and 30K in one go is a Helluva a blow, and upsets the balance of power on the battlefield significantly.


----------



## printer (Oct 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Officially declaring war has international ramifications including with the UN, Russia might find itself without a seat on the security council. It would be a major violation of international law and the US and UK along with Turkey provided Ukraine with security assurances, not guarantees, but an official declaration of war might change that. It is a move that could backfire on Vlad at home and abroad, he cannot control the flow of information internally these days. Stalin operated in the dark for most Russians and had total control of the information systems, radio and newspapers in those days. How such things will work today with cellphones, the internet and a tech savvy youth that is mostly against the war, or at least participating in it, remains to be seen.
> 
> Vlad and his crew fucked Russia economically and humiliated the military with incompetence and corruption. Vlad has a political base in Russia and with election cheating and throwing people out of windows has maintained power in the Duma. Unlike with the collapse of the Soviet Union, they now have the framework of a liberal democracy, they don't have the culture though and the scares of Stalin still remain as does his heirs like Vlad. Elections are next year I believe and pissing off the entire adult male population is not a good idea, neither is losing a war and causing national humiliation and poverty. They will have to take election cheating to a whole new level next time and that's when things could really go off the rails in Russia and violence could break out as conditions deteriorate while Vlad or his crew try to cling to power.


But with the areas anexed by Russia it is the Ukrainians that are invading "Russia" and Russia is only defending itself.


----------



## printer (Oct 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They have little choice unless they wanna swim or steal a speed boat and all their heavy equipment, mostly out of fuel will be captured too. There are an estimated 25,000 to 35,000 Russian troops in the area that are cut off, add to that the quislings and lackies who can't get out either! I dunno how many BTGs worth of equipment the Ukrainians will end up with in Kherson, but it should be a lot and I figure they will bag most of the Russians there too. Captured count as casualties and 30K in one go is a Helluva a blow, and upsets the balance of power on the battlefield significantly.


Seems the Russians have retreated a few times now rather than having their men captured. Might even happen again in the south.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2022)

printer said:


> But with the areas anexed by Russia it is the Ukrainians that are invading "Russia" and Russia is only defending itself.


that's what russia wants....js...anyway they can


----------



## printer (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577667093071273985
His analysis continues for a few tweets


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577667095038513155

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577667096686755840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577667098389762048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577667100033925120


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577613963151478787


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

I'd say Ukraine will double the number of tanks they have soon with the addition of more Russian lend lease.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577730662865387520


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577725402470125583


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

*Russian army morale is too low for mobilisation to help Putin's military strategy*
32,748 views Oct 5, 2022 "The chain of command is not good and the leadership is poor, then morale collapses. 

What is Putin going to do about it?" Putin’s mobilisation will ‘not make a difference’ to the war if morale is already bad, Major General Tim Cross tells #TimesRadio.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2022)

printer said:


> Russian Defense Minister  Sergei Shoigu specified that about 300,000 Russians would be involved in the mobilization, which is just over one percent of the country's total mobilization reserve.


He's saying they have a mobilization reserve of 30,000,000? Good luck with getting them to show up.
Seriously, over 700,000 are suspected to have fled the country over a mobilization of 300,000, what do you think would happen if they tried to mobilize a million or more? at the going rate, 2.5 to 3 million would flee the country.
and what are you going to equip these million men with? you're having trouble with the 300K, and are already telling them they have to buy their own uniforms, their own body armor...
i'm a cretin from the hollers of Tn. and i can see all the obvious bullshit, they have to be aware that they are royally fucked...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

This reminds me of the Russian army of WW1, Stalin was a bigger asshole, but at least he beat Hitler!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577728548395257886


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This reminds me of the Russian army of WW1, Stalin was a bigger asshole, but at least he beat Hitler!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577728548395257886


yeah this is not gonna be good......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This reminds me of the Russian army of WW1, Stalin was a bigger asshole, but at least he beat Hitler!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577728548395257886


in the thread, someone translated that what they are saying is that the ammo is from the time of their grandmothers, it's against article 222 of the law, and then "fuck" about 30 times....


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 5, 2022)

https://apnews.com/article/russia-ukraine-nato-norfolk-atlantic-ocean-us-navy-58217f23b761574fde9fb1adc8422aee


> NORFOLK, Va. (AP) — The U.S. Navy’s most advanced aircraft carrier embarked on its first-ever deployment Tuesday and will train with other NATO countries amid Russia’s invasion of Ukraine.
> 
> The USS Gerald R. Ford left the world’s largest Navy base in Norfolk, Virginia, along with destroyers and other ships that make up its carrier strike group. The Ford will join vessels from countries that include France, Germany and Sweden for various exercises, including anti-submarine warfare, in the Atlantic Ocean.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

To make a big bang over a distance ya need 1000 lbs of thrust with a turbo jet engine carrying a 1000lb plus warhead for a drone/cruise missile. Computers are also cheap these days and guidance using terrain mapping and photos is much easier to do, if your country isn't under sanctions, so is inertial guidance for a considerable distance too. If Iran can build these things and others, so can Ukraine and they can do a much better job since they make small turbojet engines already. The turbo jet engine for a cruise missile only has to last for a couple of hours at the most, so it need not be made of exotic materials and would be cheap and easy to make.






*Iranian-supplied 'suicide drone' being used by Russians against Ukraine*
105,994 views Oct 2, 2022 Russia is relying on Iranian loitering drones to try to regain a battlefield advantage. The Iranian Shahed-136 loitering munition has been widely reported as a 'suicide drone'. Russia has been using the Shahed-136 increasingly against the Ukrainians, in some part due to the contested air space over Ukraine.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> https://apnews.com/article/russia-ukraine-nato-norfolk-atlantic-ocean-us-navy-58217f23b761574fde9fb1adc8422aeeView attachment 5208163


Jeez, that’s a friggin’ MONSTER


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This reminds me of the Russian army of WW1, Stalin was a bigger asshole, but at least he beat Hitler!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577728548395257886


in that war, the Russians answered to Nicholas II.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Jeez, that’s a friggin’ MONSTER


and some serious upgrades, like USB ports at every table and free wifi.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> in that war, the Russians answered to Nicholas II.


Same game different Czar


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

All those sanctioned parts will be traced to their source by the Americans, if they don't know already.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577619774292606976


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577709595371470853


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

At this point I don't know who the biggest liar is, Trump or Putin!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577686349032951810


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577712004667789312


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577709595371470853


It is war. After I read about her, I came away believing she was the target, not her dad. Too funny watching the US diplomats clutch pearls and swoon over this.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 5, 2022)

Poland says it has asked to have US nuclear weapons based on its territory, amid growing fears that Vladimir Putin could resort to using nuclear arms in Ukraine to stave off a rout of his invading army. 








Poland suggests hosting US nuclear weapons amid growing fears of Putin’s threats


Request is widely seen as symbolic, as moving nuclear warheads closer to Russia would make them less militarily useful




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

There are estimates of 60K Russians KIA, but 50K seems to be the number US and UK intelligence estimate. I have no idea where the 6,800 number comes from, unless they mean 68K which might be close to reality than 6,800!









Russia Seeks Role in Nord Stream Leaks Investigation - The Moscow Times


Moscow said Wednesday it should be part of the probe into leaks on the Nord Stream gas pipelines, after Sweden blocked off the area around the pipelines pending an investigation.




www.themoscowtimes.com





They fucked up the URL somehow

*Elite Russian Intelligence Unit Suffers Major Losses in Ukraine – BBC*
An elite, highly secretive Russian military intelligence unit may have lost up to three-quarters of its reconnaissance manpower in Ukraine, according to research published by the BBC’s Russian service Tuesday.

Like other special forces units, the exact size of the GRU intelligence agency’s 3rd Guards Spetsnaz Brigade is classified.

But based on the brigade’s death toll and likely attrition rate tallied by BBC Russia, the outlet concluded that it may have lost 75% of its reconnaissance company troops.

Overall, the outlet said it has found direct and indirect evidence from publicly available sources on 56 soldiers from the 3rd Guards Spetsnaz Brigade killed in the seven months since Russia invaded Ukraine.

One dead soldier’s sister told BBC Russia she believes there may have been more losses, saying: “Do you expect they’ll tell us about them?”

The GRU’s 3rd Guards Spetsnaz Brigade appears to have suffered its highest losses so far in the latest retreat from eastern Ukraine’s key railway hub of Lyman last week.

Citing the soldiers’ relatives, BBC Russia reported that up to nine brigade members died while attempting to defend against the Ukrainian forces’ counteroffensive in Lyman.

“The entire 3rd Spetsnaz Brigade was laid to waste, thrown into the meat grinder,” one soldier’s unnamed relative was quoted as saying in a post on the Russian social media platform VKontakte.

The unit’s previous highest death toll in a single battle known publicly was in the early days of Russia’s invasion in March, when BBC Russia said four brigade soldiers had been killed.

One out of four 3rd Guards Spetsnaz Brigade soldiers killed under the command of Col. Albert Omarov were officers, the outlet said.

The deaths of such soldiers are particularly problematic for the Russian Armed Forces because they are very costly to replace. 

Russian state media and pro-Moscow military bloggers avoid reporting on the GRU units’ involvement in Ukraine, BBC Russia said, meaning information on reconnaissance soldiers’ deaths appears after the fact. Experts cited by the outlet say the special forces suffer additional losses because they are forced to carry out tasks outside their remit.

Russia claims to have lost fewer than 6,000 troops in the seven-month conflict with Ukraine, 20 times less than what it claims the Ukrainian military has lost.

BBC Russia’s joint tally with the independent Mediazona news website placed Russia’s death toll at nearly 6,800 soldiers by Sept. 25.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are estimates of 60K Russians KIA, but 50K seems to be the number US and UK intelligence estimate. I have no idea where the 6,800 number comes from, unless they mean 68K which might be close to reality than 6,800!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's just what they to they're masses at it were, it is up to 60K + and more injured and or captured

what a role in the NS1 attack huh, yeah nothing like covering up evidence of what u did.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It is war. After I read about her, I came away believing she was the target, not her dad. Too funny watching the US diplomats clutch pearls and swoon over this.


I dunno why they thought she was an important target for this kind of action, I think we are missing sufficient motive here, something we are not seeing. They have not done this very often and she does not seem worth the effort or bad PR, all diplomats hate this shit!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568962748188327937


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> https://apnews.com/article/russia-ukraine-nato-norfolk-atlantic-ocean-us-navy-58217f23b761574fde9fb1adc8422aeeView attachment 5208163


they named an aircraft carrier the Gerald R. Ford?...and it didn't trip and fall down as they launched it?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> To make a big bang over a distance ya need 1000 lbs of thrust with a turbo jet engine carrying a 1000lb plus warhead for a drone/cruise missile. Computers are also cheap these days and guidance using terrain mapping and photos is much easier to do, if your country isn't under sanctions, so is inertial guidance for a considerable distance too. If Iran can build these things and others, so can Ukraine and they can do a much better job since they make small turbojet engines already. The turbo jet engine for a cruise missile only has to last for a couple of hours at the most, so it need not be made of exotic materials and would be cheap and easy to make.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's time to slap some hefty sanctions on iran...it's actually way past time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568962748188327937


Christmas morning


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 5, 2022)

In case VLAD needs to know which proper nutes are required for good sunflower growth. 
Small zip baggie in each conscript pocket …..


----------



## doublejj (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I dunno why they thought she was an important target for this kind of action, I think we are missing sufficient motive here, something we are not seeing. They have not done this very often and she does not seem worth the effort or bad PR, all diplomats hate this shit!


they said that they were after her father, who is kind of a rasputinish character with some amount of influence over putin...they were supposed to be in the same vehicle, and apparently changed plans at the last minute for some reason.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568962748188327937


I wonder if Vlad is seeing any of this video, if he is, this must burn is asshole like battery acid. He's short of equipment, and this might be the reason why. Ukraine might scoop up a massive amount of this shit near Kherson soon along with over 20K prisoners, prisoners count as casualties too and estimates are as high as 35K Russians are trapped there. The river is covered by M777 fire now and the drones are circling the crossing points like buzzards, day and night!


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I dunno why they thought she was an important target for this kind of action, I think we are missing sufficient motive here, something we are not seeing. They have not done this very often and she does not seem worth the effort or bad PR, all diplomats hate this shit!


The story I read aligned with what Roger said (see the above post). So I'm just riffing. Darya Durgina was a rising star in Russian Nationalist TV and had a large following. Her father is old school and although his books were widely read, he was not in the spotlight. Her father was a philosopher who wrote books. She was the face of a Russian imperialist movement. I think she was more of a threat than her father.

_Echoing her father, Ms. Dugina’s public commentary provided an ideological framework for Mr. Putin’s aggressive foreign policy._

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/08/21/world/europe/daria-dugina-russia-politics.html


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The story I read aligned with what Roger said (see the above post). So I'm just riffing. Darya Durgina was a rising star in Russian Nationalist TV and had a large following. Her father is old school and although his books were widely read, he was not in the spotlight. Her father was a philosopher who wrote books. She was the face of a Russian imperialist movement. I think she was more of a threat than her father.
> 
> _Echoing her father, Ms. Dugina’s public commentary provided an ideological framework for Mr. Putin’s aggressive foreign policy._
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2022/08/21/world/europe/daria-dugina-russia-politics.html


I guess it was the thought that counts ….. *ignition click - BOOM


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 5, 2022)

So VLAD’s world is imploding ….


----------



## doublejj (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The story I read aligned with what Roger said (see the above post). So I'm just riffing. Darya Durgina was a rising star in Russian Nationalist TV and had a large following. Her father is old school and although his books were widely read, he was not in the spotlight. Her father was a philosopher who wrote books. She was the face of a Russian imperialist movement. I think she was more of a threat than her father.
> 
> _Echoing her father, Ms. Dugina’s public commentary provided an ideological framework for Mr. Putin’s aggressive foreign policy._
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2022/08/21/world/europe/daria-dugina-russia-politics.html


I don't think it was a good idea to attack someone like that inside Russia, she wasn't a direct threat. Likewise, I don't think attacking Russian cities would be a good idea for several reasons. I do think attacking the 10 railway points of entry from Russia up to 100 km inside Russia and vital rail bridges would be the logical targets. I think this would lead to the fastest most humane end to this war and the point has been made. Trap the Russians already in Ukraine and cut off their supply and also it would trap the conscripts in Russia, they are utterly dependent on the railways to project military power. Uncle Sam and the Ukrainians are discussing a target list for bigger missiles and promise not to hit anything not on it. Most of these bridges are in the middle of nowhere with little possibility of collateral damage and are difficult to replace and repair.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I guess it was the thought that counts ….. *ignition click - BOOM


As far as I can see, she seemed tame compared to the bunch that are on Russian TV braying for blood!


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As far as I can see, she seemed tame compared to the bunch that are on Russian TV braying for blood!


You mean like yourself?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think it was a good idea to attack someone like that inside Russia, she wasn't a direct threat. Likewise, I don't think attacking Russian cities would be a good idea for several reasons. I do think attacking the 10 railway points of entry from Russia up to 100 km inside Russia and vital rail bridges would be the logical targets. I think this would lead to the fastest most humane end to this war and the point has been made. Trap the Russians already in Ukraine and cut off their supply and also it would trap the conscripts in Russia, they are utterly dependent on the railways to project military power. Uncle Sam and the Ukrainians are discussing a target list for bigger missiles and promise not to hit anything not on it. Most of these bridges are in the middle of nowhere with little possibility of collateral damage and are difficult to replace and repair.


You are right, JJ. Killing civilians who have no responsibility for conducting the war should not be sanctioned. I don't know why that hit job happened and was speculating without thinking of the larger picture.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> You mean like yourself?


War is Hell, but there are "civilized" ways of conducting it and barbaric too, all war is evil, but unfortunately it is a reality that must be dealt with. If you are gonna fight one, make sure it's for a very good reason and make sure ya win.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

If this armed mob shows up in Ukraine, they will be slaughtered, ATACMs for Ukraine to stop them at the borders, no tracks or bridges over the rivers, no train to Ukraine. Maybe all those armed guys trapped in the Moscow region could do something about Vlad, or when they get hungry, they will do something with those guns. Before they get to Ukraine, they could be starved to death FFS, relatives are throwing food over the fences of military depots to them. It's a complete shit show. So give the Ukrainians ATACM's to deal with the hoard inside Russia or give them something to mow them down when they hit Ukraine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577737194541924354


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> War is Hell, but there are "civilized" ways of conducting it and barbaric too, all war is evil, but unfortunately it is a reality that must be dealt with. If you are gonna fight one, make sure it's for a very good reason and make sure ya win.


I would add to this: make sure that if you win, history will not condemn the means.

The rationale for nuking imperial Japan was unique and extraordinary. There no longer is even one defensible scenario for using nukes, let alone starting with their use.

Consider: a large strategic nuclear attack will seriously harm the ecosphere, and bring global prosperity to its knees.
Is a counterstrike useful or moral?

This is the grim calculus of deterrence: the enemy must believe that should we be struck, we can and will hit back harder. Should deterrence fail, what measure of retaliation is the least wrong one? The basic premise of deterrence has already been ruined.

This is a thorny issue in my opinion. I cannot figure out an answer. But the question has been put before us for the first time in a long time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

*Let's talk about Russia falling back....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I would add to this: make sure that if you win, history will not condemn the means.
> 
> The rationale for nuking imperial Japan was unique and extraordinary. There no longer is even one defensible scenario for using nukes, let alone starting with their use.
> 
> ...


Not a call I'd want to make if I swore an oath and meant it, however unless Vlad thinks it's a possibility, it won't be effective. As I said before, they should develop the capability of taking out nuclear targets where they can by conventional precision means using stealth cruise missiles developed for the purpose. Anti ABM systems can hopefully deal with any that get through. It's another option to full Armageddon and not a good one, but better than the alternative and global winter. Nuclear war is too horrible to contemplate, I had my power off for a few days with a Hurricane, try it for a year or more North America wide, most of the population would be dead in a year, and not from being nuked either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

Fact Check: Was Elon Musk's Ukraine Starlink funded by Biden White House?


As the SpaceX founder claims to have spent $80 million on the satellite system in the country, was some of the funding sourced from U.S. government?




www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

*Ukrainian describes how Russian forces ‘ran’ from town*
14,335 views Oct 5, 2022 CNN's Nick Paton Walsh reports from southern Ukraine in a newly liberated town littered with Russia's military relics and bodies of Putin's soldiers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

*War in Ukraine: Zelenskyy advisor rejects Kremlin's call for talks | Conflict Zone*

503,848 views Oct 5, 2022 A senior advisor to Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy says nuclear threats from Vladimir Putin need to be taken seriously, but told DW's Tim Sebastian that this is not the first time the Kremlin has sought to blackmail the world. 

Ihor Zhovkva, who works in the president's office in Kyiv, said the world's nuclear powers needed to convince Putin to step back from nuclear threats as Russian forces continue to suffer setbacks in Ukraine — but that for now the only talks that will take place with the Kremlin are on the battlefield. 

Zhovkva said that if Russia was serious about negotiations, it would not have conducted sham "referendums" in occupied Ukrainian regions and illegally annexed the territories. Zhovkva also underlined that Ukraine would continue to seek the prosecution of war criminals and the assistance of international organizations and partners to collect evidence. He said those Ukrainians who willingly collaborated with Russian occupiers would face punishment.

Please let us know what you think in the comments below.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577841855378722816


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

How about just leaving Ukraine and living like shit in Russia?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577809666733744128


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577826269273759746


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577788192429858816


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 6, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Well equipped, US trained Ukrainian soldiers using US tactics, sophisticated US weapons, assisted by US contractors - *vs* - Antiquated Soviet era military reinforced with sheep herders and invalids from around the country.
> 
> What could go wrong for pootin?


Not that its a proxy war...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 6, 2022)

Have you heard the new russian tank has a 6 speed transmission? 1 forward & 5 reverse....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

https://twitter.com/i/events/1577605086804643842





*How Ukraine could achieve victory against Russia, according to experts*
+ Ukraine is gaining ground against Russia in both north and south, as potential path to victory emerges 
+ Ben Hodges, a former US general, believes both attacks will converge on Crimea via Kherson and Mariupol 
+ Mark Hertling, also a former US general, agreed that Crimea is the goal - but warned it will be 'a tough fight' 
+ Pair spoke as Putin called up 300,000 reservists, annexed territory and threatened nukes as his invasion fails


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

Odd, they never mention taking out the Kerch bridge to cut off and trap the Russians in Crimea, after possibly splitting them in the south, or going the long way through Luhansk and Donbas.

One reason not to destroy the Kerch bridge would be partly political, all the Russians and Russian loyalists are using it to flee Crimea. This would depopulate the region of Russian sympathizers and loyalists and leave an escape route for Russian troops, but perhaps not their equipment, tanks would be worn out getting there without rail transport and everything could be out of fuel.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577604750593462272


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

The Magats are fighting a headwind on Ukraine and abortion, we shall see if hate, fear and stupid can overcome everything thrown at it. There is no choice in November, just sanity and stupidity, the Magats control the republicans and Trump controls them, even from a prison cell. McCarthy will visit regularly for instructions, and they will be simple, GET ME OUTTA HERE! Think that's absurd? What have the past few years been?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577967836428963845


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

In all the turmoil of war, Russian desperation and political infighting in Moscow, what would happen if Vlad's kompromat on Trump got released to the press?  Donald's still got his face stuck to Vlad's ass, but hasn't been saying much, with the top-secret documents case and all. You'd think he would have thrown Vlad under the bus by now, since he's obviously a loser, or soon will be. Vlad is in as much shit as Donald right now, in his own way, he's never been closer to losing his power and even his life. Sooner or later, someone armed will organize against him and assassinate or overthrow him, because things are about to get much worse in Russia, politically, militarily and economically. After the election things will definitely get worse for Trump as the indictments drop in DC and Georgia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

That might come, but after they clean up the Kherson pocket, but maybe not, the Russians moved a lot of forces out of there to support their defense of Kherson, a lot of artillery and rocket launchers are supporting their troops on the other side of the river. Taking as much of Luhansk and Donbas as possible might be more important from a strategic/political perspective. However, it would divide the Russian forces in the South and chop them into smaller groups that can't mutually support, and it would make resupplying the Russians in the south problematic. Everything would have to come in via the Kerch bridge and that would make them very vulnerable to being cut off completely with the Ukrainians on the shores of the sea of Azov. The remaining Russians and Russian loyalists in Crimea would flee over the Kerch bridge while it was still standing. To stay in southern Ukraine and Crimea could mean being trapped there as the Ukrainians advanced on them. A repeat of Kherson only on a much grander scale.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577956643626688513


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577975731103072256


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577986295875395584


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

From a tweet by MTG, I'll spare you the spin, but it illustrates why Ukraine is a good catch for the EU considering the oil and gas resources there. I expect EU membership long before NATO membership, the Russians won't be back anytime soon after they are defeated and ejected from Ukraine. They won't be just burned; they will be immolated and not shy but terrified of trying again for a long time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

The cost of bringing down a drone must be less than the cost of the drone, a million-dollar SAM bringing down a cheap $10,000 suicide drone won't work for long. SAMs are made for manned aircraft, so something small and cheap would be needed, if electronic means can't do the job something light and truck mounted, firing cheap missiles or even a high-performance rocket boosted killer drone, but it's gotta be cheaper per kill than the drone it's killing.

Raytheon is not known for its low-cost solutions; this one might come out of some engineer's garage!






*How industry is helping the US Army and allies counter the drone threat*

1,297 views Oct 3, 2022 Brought to you in partnership with Raytheon Missiles & Defense

Counter-unmanned aircraft systems (C-UAS) technology is now a key priority for militaries worldwide. For Raytheon Missiles & Defense, a holistic approach is crucial, with a need to incorporate the systems into a wider air defence architecture.

Among the many developments in modern warfare dramatically illustrated throughout the war in Ukraine is the prevalent use of unmanned aircraft systems (UAS).

However, the UAS threat is nothing new and has been increasing globally for some time, explains Abel Ghanooni, Senior Director for Short Range Air Defense Programs at Raytheon Missiles & Defense.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

*Ret. Major General says Ukraine tricked Russians on battlefield*
292,017 views Oct 6, 2022 Retired Major General James "Spider" Marks breaks down how Ukraine has been so successful in their counteroffensive against Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

I think Tucker Carlson needs to get the facts, so some reporting from Ukraine might be in order, he can go Nazi hunting with a camera crew! He recently had a weeklong special from Hungary right next store! I'm sure the Ukrainians can arrange a tour of the front so he can see the action close up!  Rupert's a real prick, so he should send him to boost ratings! Tucker Live from Ukraine, so far...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Odd, they never mention taking out the Kerch bridge to cut off and trap the Russians in Crimea, after possibly splitting them in the south, or going the long way through Luhansk and Donbas.
> 
> One reason not to destroy the Kerch bridge would be partly political, all the Russians and Russian loyalists are using it to flee Crimea. This would depopulate the region of Russian sympathizers and loyalists and leave an escape route for Russian troops, but perhaps not their equipment, tanks would be worn out getting there without rail transport and everything could be out of fuel.
> 
> ...


I know that you’re kind a hung up on dropping that bridge, but consider this scenario from a world-opinion perspective. 

Ukraine could leave the bridge intact while isolating and then retaking Crimea, allowing Russians (not just army) to bug out without reprisal, then take possession of the full span. (Not necessarily annexing its eastern anchor.) “We did not practice unnecessary destruction. Oh and we possess Putin’s Pride.” Definite win in the news. 

They could expand a part of the east causeway into a toll booth, exacting a high toll on nonresident eastbound traffic. Call it a reconstruction assessment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I know that you’re kind a hung up on dropping that bridge, but consider this scenario from a world-opinion perspective.
> 
> Ukraine could leave the bridge intact while isolating and then retaking Crimea, allowing Russians (not just army) to bug out without reprisal, then take possession of the full span. (Not necessarily annexing its eastern anchor.) “We did not practice unnecessary destruction. Oh and we possess Putin’s Pride.” Definite win in the news.
> 
> They could expand a part of the east causeway into a toll booth, exacting a high toll on nonresident eastbound traffic. Call it a reconstruction assessment.


It's the fear of its destruction, not the actual act that would be most beneficial, if the Ukrainians arrived on the shores of the sea of Azov. There is a critical rail junction in northern Crimea that could be taken out with HIMARs and that would serve the same military function of cutting the logistics for the Russians remaining in the south and western Crimea. So not blowing up the bridge might be more beneficial from a political and military perspective, fear of its destruction should do the work of making the Russians withdraw and their sympathizers to flee to Russia.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's the fear of its destruction, not the actual act that would be most beneficial, if the Ukrainians arrived on the shores of the sea of Azov. There is a critical rail junction in northern Crimea that could be taken out with HIMARs and that would serve the same military function of cutting the logistics for the Russians remaining in the south and western Crimea. So not blowing up the bridge might be more beneficial from a political and military perspective, fear of its destruction should do the work of making the Russians withdraw and their sympathizers to flee to Russia.


The rail junction has none of the symbolic value. If hitting it would have the necessary logistical effect, that would be a better solution imo.
It also avoids trashing the highway, which would be how civilians evacuate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The rail junction has none of the symbolic value. If hitting it would have the necessary logistical effect, that would be a better solution imo.
> It also avoids trashing the highway, which would be how civilians evacuate.


The idea is to get the hardliners and pro-Russians out of there of their own accord, they know what they did! If the war and sanctions haven't changed minds in Crimea by the UN referendum, nothing will, they already had a majority that were pro Ukraine and that will be much larger. All those abandoned homes will end up being given to people from other parts of Ukraine who had their home destroyed by the Russians.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How about just leaving Ukraine and living like shit in Russia?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577809666733744128


they have their own tucker carlson, apparently


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they have their own tucker carlson, apparently


Several Bagdad Bobs in what looks like a game show set, I expect bells to ring and prizes to be handed out. Tuck should pay a visit as a guest; he'd fit right in and can explain it to his fans for a week when he gets back from Moscow. I think Tuck should visit Ukraine though, more drama, higher ratings, more profit for foxnews. Tuck is disposable and Rupert is a prick, it might be a good way to get out of his contract...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Odd, they never mention taking out the Kerch bridge to cut off and trap the Russians in Crimea, after possibly splitting them in the south, or going the long way through Luhansk and Donbas.
> 
> One reason not to destroy the Kerch bridge would be partly political, all the Russians and Russian loyalists are using it to flee Crimea. This would depopulate the region of Russian sympathizers and loyalists and leave an escape route for Russian troops, but perhaps not their equipment, tanks would be worn out getting there without rail transport and everything could be out of fuel.
> 
> ...


if they trap the russians in crimea with no exit, some will surrender, but some will fight to the end...better to give them an exit to take, then make it impossible for them to use it again to renter the country.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if they trap the russians in crimea with no exit, some will surrender, but some will fight to the end...better to give them an exit to take, then make it impossible for them to use it again to renter the country.


not impossible, just expensive for now (imo). Trade with Russia will resume once the Russians have addressed matters of current internal politics. It’s also a straight line to trade with Kazakhstan and other resource-rich nations east.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578041681957494784


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578041681957494784


Commandos in terrain buggies are becoming a hallmark image of Ukrainian warfighting.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578041681957494784


love the use of the buggies......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Commandos in terrain buggies are becoming a hallmark image of Ukrainian warfighting.


Slow responding Russian artillery can't keep up with them and their communications are poor too, they use drones to scout ahead, so there are no surprises. They probably operate mostly at night using night vision, since the Russians don't have much, and the drones can see even better with Infared at night and in the cold.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> love the use of the buggies......


It's probably the mortar teams in the half tons a mile or two back that are causing the most damage. A few guys in a half ton with a mortar can setup quick and carry a lot of rounds in the back while keeping up with the smaller stuff. The drone teams can tell them what's around for miles and designate targets day or night.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Slow responding Russian artillery can't keep up with them and their communications are poor too, they use drones to scout ahead, so there are no surprises. They probably operate mostly at night using night vision, since the Russians don't have much, and the drones can see even better with Infared at night and in the cold.


it seems like the correct time to be using night vision.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's probably the mortar teams in the half tons a mile or two back that are causing the most damage. A few guys in a half ton with a mortar can setup quick and carry a lot of rounds in the back while keeping up to the smaller stuff. The drone teams can tell them what's around for miles and designate targets day or night.


from the looks of the Vehicles, they look like strike teams, one with a rocket mounted system and another with machine gun, which is good, as long as they run silent they should be good, makes me wonder what kind of motors they are using........if it's what i think it is, they can get around very swiftly.....there is a US version of them too


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577858936295899137
bye bye


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Commandos in terrain buggies are becoming a hallmark image of Ukrainian warfighting.


Notice the big mufflers on the back, if they were electric, they would be silent using quiet tires. The only way the Russians know they are around by sound at night.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2022)

Desert Patrol Vehicle - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





love the armorment packages they're doing

i knew they got the contract.......they do make nice frames....









Chenowth Advanced Light Strike Vehicle - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Notice the big mufflers on the back, if they were electric, they would be silent using quiet tires. The only way the Russians know they are around by sound at night.


Electrics will possibly be the next generation. They’ll need Zapo back and a source of batteries not associated with Treasla.

… an advantage of internal combustion is light weight and improved field servicing, e. g. gas&go.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> it seems like the correct time to be using night vision.
> 
> View attachment 5208555


A no brainer if ya got it and they do, and these are the people who would be using it, along with drones that can see in the dark and through vegetation. It gives a feller racing up the road in a dune buggy at night a lot of confidence that there are no nasty surprises lying in wait. The buggies are probably light enough not to set off Russian antitank mines as the fly over them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Desert Patrol Vehicle - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just the thing for exploiting breakthroughs by the tanks, artillery, drone force and infantry working together. These things pour through into the enemy rear blocking and ambushing reinforcement, driving for HQs and to take control of vital bridges and road junctions. Sowing confusion and chaos among the enemy as they get radio reports of units far to their rear coming under fire.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2022)

well if they are using them in the current kherson sector, it's working......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578042345161101314
rather impressively i might add.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just the thing for exploiting breakthroughs by the tanks, artillery, drone force and infantry working together. These things pour through into the enemy rear blocking and ambushing reinforcement, driving for HQs and to take control of vital bridges and road junctions. Sowing confusion and chaos among the enemy as they get radio reports of units far to their rear coming under fire.


with a vehicle like that, and it's ability to just go about anywhere on the map, i'm pretty sure they are being used as a quick strike/ scout force. They slide in to give GPS to the artillary or other units, scout it...and boom


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Desert Patrol Vehicle - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have one more endearing feature; they can operate off road and over fields that would turn to mud under heavy equipment. These things and perhaps half tons with the right tires could go over fields of stubble, cross country this fall and winter. The Russian tanks and APCs confined on the roads this fall, and winter could be picked off at night from the fields and woods and the Ukrainians could seize key supply routes and junctions far to their rear. The mobile war might not stop with the mud season, just don't travel in column over the fields with light but deadly vehicles. A Javelin on a buggy packs as much punch as a tank and stingers take care of enemy tactical air power.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They have one more endearing feature; they can operate off road and over fields that would turn to mud under heavy equipment. These things and perhaps half tons with the right tires could go over fields of stubble, cross country this fall and winter. The Russian tanks and APCs confined on the roads this fall, and winter could be picked off at night from the fields and woods and the Ukrainians could seize key supply routes and junctions far to their rear. The mobile war might not stop with the med season, just don't travel in column over the fields with light but deadly vehicles. A Javelin on a buggy packs as much punch as a tank and stingers take care of enemy tactical air power.


just so. During mud season (which is starting) they and the quadrotor mosquitoes are just the thing for pinpointing bogged-down infantry and armor, to the enemy’s possible detriment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> just so. During mud season (which is starting) they and the quadrotor mosquitoes are just the thing for pinpointing bogged-down infantry and armor, to the enemy’s possible detriment.


The Russians lost 1.5 million winter uniforms through corruption, they are fucked, and we have already planned and sent winter gear to the Ukrainians, and it is still arriving by the plane load. They will be confined to the roads, but the Ukrainians won't be, not this winter, these buggies worked for them in the north with the battle of Kyiv last winter and chopped up that long Russian column. I think by this winter they will have a lot more of them and the Russians still have no solid lines with lines that are too long and troops that are too few. So, lots of opportunity to slip through as the Russians without winter gear will be inside near a stove whenever they can be, and discipline is poor among them.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Desert Patrol Vehicle - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chenowth was know for building Baja racing vehicles...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Chenowth was know for building Baja racing vehicles...


yep...from the late 70's in the 80's...they actually made good durable frames...i used to have one...and where i work knows the chenworths as well....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578059561696632832


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

More Russian lend lease to burn Vlad's ass. It's hard to lie and spin his way out of this, like a cockroach he works best in the dark, but when the lights get turned on, he gets squashed pretty quick.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578068005157748736


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Have you heard the new russian tank has a 6 speed transmission? 1 forward & 5 reverse....


1967 called - they want royalties for the ‘Arab tank’ joke


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> 1967 called - they want royalties for the ‘Arab tank’ joke


did you hear about the Russian stealth bomber?
It’s called the Optical Ilyushin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> did you hear about the Russian stealth bomber?
> It’s called the Optical Ilyushin.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578047201074466819


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Odd, they never mention taking out the Kerch bridge to cut off and trap the Russians in Crimea, after possibly splitting them in the south, or going the long way through Luhansk and Donbas.
> 
> One reason not to destroy the Kerch bridge would be partly political, all the Russians and Russian loyalists are using it to flee Crimea. This would depopulate the region of Russian sympathizers and loyalists and leave an escape route for Russian troops, but perhaps not their equipment, tanks would be worn out getting there without rail transport and everything could be out of fuel.
> 
> ...


Yep, they have no need to talk about pushing the BIG, SHINY, RED BUTTON, ‘cause they don’t want to push it: trap the orcs too well, they could start eating Ukrainians


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> did you hear about the Russian stealth bomber?
> It’s called the Optical Ilyushin.


And good morning to YOU, sir!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> And good morning to YOU, sir!


I read that in Reader’s Digest very long ago. It still makes my pun ganglia fire.

(edit) appx. contemporaneous with this brilliant Honda ad that almost nailed the B-2. It was released just after the first public look at the Spirit, which suggests it was designed before they knew. Pretty awesome.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Yep, they have no need to talk about pushing the BIG, SHINY, RED BUTTON, ‘cause they don’t want to push it: trap the orcs too well, they could start eating Ukrainians


They need to win the peace too and a little voluntary "ethnic cleaning" might not hurt, though the war and Russian sanctions should sway some, if there ever is a UN referendum. Driving to the sea of Azov would put the Kech bridge under threat of imamate attack and the civilians left there would be leaving the place as fast as they could go. The military in the south would be foolish to stay too, since there would be a vital rail junction in northern Crimea that can be destroyed using HIMARS. It would be almost as effective as destroying the Kerch bridge and would cut the south of Ukraine and western Crimea off by rail. The Russians at the nuclear power plant and in Donbas would also be forced out from behind their defenses to try and stop the Ukrainians from reaching the coast.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think Tucker Carlson needs to get the facts, so some reporting from Ukraine might be in order, he can go Nazi hunting with a camera crew! He recently had a weeklong special from Hungary right next store! I'm sure the Ukrainians can arrange a tour of the front so he can see the action close up!  Rupert's a real prick, so he should send him to boost ratings! Tucker Live from Ukraine, so far...


Choker needs ‘a moment of clarity’ - preferably on-air - and a truckload of healthy shame


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578047201074466819


US deserves the royalties of that coin.....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Chenowth was know for building Baja racing vehicles...


Max Max vibes - Russians shittin trousers


----------



## printer (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 6, 2022)

Have you all stocked up on Potassium Iodide tablets?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

They need camo cover or a camo paint job.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578111877334327296


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Have you all stocked up on Potassium Iodide tablets?
> View attachment 5208648


Don't throw away your masks either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

Just the thing to pair with a commercial DJI type drone, though this thing is pretty long range and hits hard. A half ton with a crew and a shit load of rounds could be lethal. Drag it already setup out of the back of a half-ton truck, then do the alignment, shoot a half a dozen rounds guided by a drone, then drag it back in the truck and scoot.

From the hole the base plate dug, I'd say this mortar has been there for a while and fired a lot of rounds.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578111945856536576


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

I think Ukraine won't forget Vlad's birthday, maybe not the bridge at Kerch, but something memorable and unpleasant...

He'd better make sure one of the candles on his cake doesn't fizzle like a fuse. If Vlad keeps this up, he won't see 71.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578105025791856640


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577202149821321216
allow them to pull resources to Kherson theatre, while making a spear head to Melitopol

think i had this idea yesterday, i think...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

I think the number is higher, but if it's gonna affect the election, it should be positive for the democrats. Supporting Ukraine is starting to make sense to even the dense, Russia can be beaten, and everybody loves a winner, and Vlad ain't getting much love these days.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578109839603077120


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577202149821321216
> allow them to pull resources to Kherson theatre, while making a spear head to Melitopol
> 
> think i had this idea yesterday, i think...


We're all armchair generals here! Not to worry, the pros are way ahead of us in figuring this shit out. So far this is a classic conventional war, NATO training and doctrine against Soviet Doctrine from WW2 with shitter equipment and less trained and motivated troops. Hitler helped Stalin with motivation quite a bit, he didn't even need to lie about it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2022)

meanwhile on the bullshit propaganda front.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578088185548111882
yeah keep saying that........anywho, on the other bullshit arena , they've made a PSA.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578092046212005888


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

Everybody is studying this war, every military attaché in Kyiv is writing reports back home and at the Pentagon and NATO headquarters it's like a playoff game, interest is intense. Military analysts, academics and historians will come in after the dust settles.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578095998299033606


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578109968003354626


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

Those Russians must have shit their pants when those rockets struck around their battery! That would ruin your whole day and a pair of shorts.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578107260911423508


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

Jesus Christ! This might provoke another arms package of something nasty.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578125845444849664


----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Horselover fat (Oct 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578111945856536576
They should send some of our Patria Amos double 120mm mortar vehicles with them. One of these can fire a 12 round simultaneous landing salvo seven times in a row. Firing speed is 16 rounds per minute. Direct fire up to 1.5km is also possible. The vehicle top speed is 100kmh and it's seriously capable off road. It might be handy on those flat fields.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Jesus Christ! This might provoke another arms package of something nasty.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578125845444849664


yeah it might, think someone else got hit with it too.......didn't they do a POW swap for this guy...









Roman Abramovich 'poisoned with WWI agent or Novichok', experts say


Investigative journalist Christo Grozev, who led research into the shocking incident, said a team of experts all agreed the wartime chemical was the most likely one used.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578089684072267797


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578111945856536576
> They should send some of our Patria Amos double 120mm mortar vehicles with them. One of these can fire a 12 round simultaneous landing salvo seven times in a row. Firing speed is 16 rounds per minute. Direct fire up to 1.5km is also possible. The vehicle top speed is 100kmh and it's seriously capable off road. It might be handy on those flat fields.
> 
> View attachment 5208698


gotta be careful of that winter mud in UA, even RA had problems going through it...nice pieace of hardware though


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578074885024366606


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578089684072267797


well shit....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

Go EV and green new grid in America, Europe and Asia and in a decade, they will be desperate for markets as everybody wants to cash in while they can or leave it in the ground. The battery technology should be there to do it, is starting to be deployed now and will get much better over the next 5 years. If hardly anybody is making ICE cars by 2035 there won't be too many gas stations left by then. It won't be long before it's a buyer's market for petroleum, piped NG might take longer.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578142595795939330


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578129920307462160


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577202149821321216
> allow them to pull resources to Kherson theatre, while making a spear head to Melitopol
> 
> think i had this idea yesterday, i think...


@cannabineer

You were just writing about this yesterday


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> @cannabineer
> 
> You were just writing about this yesterday


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

He must be getting concerned about Vlad going off the deep end with the humiliation and loses on the battlefield. Vlad is gonna push the envelope to see what he can get away with, first by using chemical weapons on the battlefield and we've seen examples already. Give them ATCAMs with an agreed upon target list, cut the rail lines into Ukraine and put them out of their misery quick. Let them spend the winter in Ukraine cut off from resupply and trap the conscripts inside Russia. Don't fuck around, cut Vlad off at the knees. Drive them out through the Kerch bridge with their equipment left behind and their civilian lackies and quislings with them in a long line over the bridge. If he wants to nuke them out of spite when he's gone, he and Russia will suffer for it. Ukraine can make dirty nukes too; conventional weapons loaded with plutonium or other lethal isotopes and explode them over Moscow. Uncle Sam would have to work hard to prevent it and take vengeance for them and even that might not work in years to come as private Ukrainian groups tried the same thing or worse.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578109309493428225


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> … Ukraine can make dirty nukes too; conventional weapons loaded with plutonium or other lethal isotopes and explode them over Moscow.


You’ve been advised more than once that this is A Bad Idea, and with more than one reason why. Your persistence does not convey a good message about your paying effective attention imo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578073761055535104


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You’ve been advised more than once that this is A Bad Idea, and with more than one reason why. Your persistence does not convey a good message about your paying effective attention imo.


If Russia nukes Ukraine all bets are off and it doesn't matter what I or you think about it, or perhaps even Uncle Sam. If he wipes out Kyiv in a fireball out of spite, I'll be digging a hole in my backyard and stocking up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Have you all stocked up on Potassium Iodide tablets?
> View attachment 5208648


yes, actually...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You’ve been advised more than once that this is A Bad Idea, and with more than one reason why. Your persistence does not convey a good message about your paying effective attention imo.


Think about it, if Zelensky is calling for this kind of thing, he has serious cause for concern and when he is concerned, so am I. Vlad might be mad enough to do something profoundly stupid and someone who gave Ukraine assurances when they gave up their nukes had better do something about it.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Think about it, if Zelensky is calling for this kind of thing, he has serious cause for concern and when he is concerned, so am I. Vlad might be mad enough to do something profoundly stupid and someone who gave Ukraine assurances when they gave up their nukes had better do something about it.


Is Zelenskyy calling for nuclear terror? Link please.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Those Russians must have shit their pants when those rockets struck around their battery! That would ruin your whole day and a pair of shorts.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578107260911423508


Carpet-bombing by the acre…this bodes well for the future of conflict


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Is Zelenskyy calling for nuclear terror? Link please.


Preemptive strikes on Russian nuclear assets. I provided a link with the tweet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578150608930045952


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Preemptive strikes on Russian nuclear assets. I provided a link with the tweet.


using what wmd? If conventional, no equivalency. Seriously, please stop suggesting they fight literally dirty.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Russia nukes Ukraine all bets are off and it doesn't matter what I or you think about it, or perhaps even Uncle Sam. If he wipes out Kyiv in a fireball out of spite, I'll be digging a hole in my backyard and stocking up.


This does not equate to a justification to nuke back.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

Dunno what to make of this, she seems pro Ukrainian and concerned and Zelinsky is concerned too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578159889549250561


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> using what wmd? If conventional, no equivalency. Seriously, please stop suggesting they fight literally dirty.


I'm not suggesting anything, just looking at the possibilities and what could deter Vlad from something stupid and fatal for possibly everybody. Maybe he thinks he can nuke Ukraine and get away with it, the west won't act, but if Zelinsky has it in his power to act he will, if they don't.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> using what wmd? If conventional, no equivalency. Seriously, please stop suggesting they fight literally dirty.


If they use a nuke on Kyiv, Zelensky might not be calling the shots, since he might be dead, someone with a different attitude might be, someone whose family was incinerated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> This does not equate to a justification to nuke back.


It's not an ethical debate, it's total war and Christ help us.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

I hope he's right...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578135387729543175


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm not suggesting anything, just looking at the possibilities and what could deter Vlad from something stupid and fatal for possibly everybody. Maybe he thinks he can nuke Ukraine and get away with it, the west won't act, but if Zelinsky has it in his power to act he will, if they don't.


I’m focused on your suggestion about fighting dirty.

If Russia uses a nuke, I am very confident Nato will step in and give Russia pluperfect (and probably nonnuclear) hell for it. I’m good with that. But, while I respect Machiavelli’s analysis of the politics of pragmatism, I also hold that the end does not justify the means. 

The Russian use of a chemical agent, if that stands up to investigation, concerns me. That is a use of a listed wmd, and could lead to “category creep” in what is considered acceptable warfighting. 

In my estimation it is not enough for Nato to escalate, but positioning a bomber wing or two in Ramstein andor RAF Fairford might have a focusing influence. I don’t know.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's not an ethical debate, it's total war and Christ help us.


That is where I do not necessarily agree. Do you know Kahn’s nuclear crisis escalation ladder? I found out and read about it just days ago. There are many discrete stages/levels. Unless Russia’s opening play is massive (in the estimation of our strategic warfare pros) we ought to be able to call the meeting to order with conventional strikes.

Bottom line: I think Russia using a battlefield-scale nuke or three is not obligatory total (strategic exchange type) war.
What it certainly is, is a probable guarantee of Nato ending the current Russian regime. Even then we want to leave paths open for phased stand-down by a certainly frightened command structure. All jmo





__





Kahn's Escalation Ladder - Baloogan Campaign Wiki







wiki.baloogancampaign.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m focused on your suggestion about fighting dirty.
> 
> If Russia uses a nuke, I am very confident Nato will step in and give Russia pluperfect (and probably nonnuclear) hell for it. I’m good with that. But, while I respect Machiavelli’s analysis of the politics of pragmatism, I also hold that the end does not justify the means.
> 
> ...


It's not a suggestion, it's a possibility, depending on what the Russians do and what NATO does in response. It's not black and white, battlefield use is different than using one on a city with mass civilian casualties. Just bear in mind that if the Russians did nuke Ukraine, Zelensky could be both a target and victim, he might not be calling the shots in the aftermath. He must have intelligence that has him concerned, watch to see if the beards come off the army and folks start leaving the cities. NATO leaders were meeting too, so something might be up.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's not a suggestion, it's a possibility, depending on what the Russians do and what NATO does in response. It's not black and white, battlefield use is different than using one on a city with mass civilian casualties. Just bear in mind that if the Russians did nuke Ukraine, Zelensky could be both a target and victim, he might not be calling the shots in the aftermath. He must have intelligence that has him concerned, watch to see if the beards come off the army and folks start leaving the cities. NATO leaders were meeting too, so something might be up.


It still reads to me like a recommendation. I could be wrong.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That is where I do not necessarily agree. Do you know Kahn’s nuclear crisis escalation ladder? I found out and read about it just days ago. Unless Russia’s opening play is massive (in the estimation of our strategic warfare pros) we ought to be able to call the meeting to order with conventional strikes.
> 
> Bottom line: I think Russia using a battlefield-scale nuke or three is not obligatory total (strategic exchange type) war.
> What it certainly is, is a probable guarantee of Nato ending the current Russian regime. Even then we want to leave paths open for phased stand-down by a certainly frightened command structure. All jmo


I'm familiar with it, but is Vlad and does he care? We will see, Joe is the right man at the right time for this shit, he has experience and is still pretty sharp. So far, they've been two moves ahead of Vlad after a slow start in backing Ukraine to the hilt.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It still reads to me like a recommendation. I could be wrong.


Just my style sometimes, I'd be recommending on an obscure pot forum with a limited readership and no movers and shakers among them. I don't post on Twitter and seldom on FB.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just my style sometimes, I'd be recommending on an obscure pot forum with a limited readership and no movers and shakers among them. I don't post on Twitter and seldom on FB.


I have no presence on either. Now for the crackling noises coming from my offended dignity by that characterization,
(bubbling inhalation noises; suppressed cough)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

In a month Vlad will be fit to be tied, especially if he loses 25K troops captured in Kherson and much of their equipment. There appear to be enough munitions stacked up around the railheads and supply depots to keep their tanks and Russian guns going for a while and the western arms keep coming and will increase if Vlad is playing with chemicals.

Winter will not be kind to the Russians remaining in Ukraine, I don't think it will stop the Ukrainians from killing them. I think ending it quickly might be the best solution, cause a collapse of the Russians in Ukraine ASAP, cut Vlad off at the knees and blow his rail lines into Ukraine. If he uses a nuke, it will be out of spite and vengeance, but his army will be cut off in Ukraine and trapped inside Russia.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578146732952588290


----------



## GoatSoup (Oct 6, 2022)

More good news! 
*Kremlin is in Shock! Russian Intelligence Director Killed, His Car Exploded*




0:03 / 1:07
* Big Collapse! The Russian Army Has Run Out of All Ammunition, Putin Is Waiting Desperately *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> More good news!
> *Kremlin is in Shock! Russian Intelligence Director Killed, His Car Exploded*
> 
> 
> ...


Edit the blank space out FFS


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> More good news!
> *Kremlin is in Shock! Russian Intelligence Director Killed, His Car Exploded*
> 
> 
> ...


It kinda looks like the walls are closing in on Vlad, Trump too by coincidence, both might cause a lot of damage on the way down.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Oct 6, 2022)

Some good before and after shots of tank storage in Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

*Will military failure collapse the Russian regime?*
174,533 views Oct 6, 2022 "Ukrainians have momentum and initiative. This is putting major pressure on the Russian regime, which is pointing blame everywhere." 

Battlefield failure in Ukraine is putting massive pressure on Putin politically, former defence attaché to Russia Peter Zwack tells #timesradio .


----------



## doublejj (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Will military failure collapse the Russian regime?*
> 174,533 views Oct 6, 2022 "Ukrainians have momentum and initiative. This is putting major pressure on the Russian regime, which is pointing blame everywhere."
> 
> Battlefield failure in Ukraine is putting massive pressure on Putin politically, former defence attaché to Russia Peter Zwack tells #timesradio .


As soon as they got to the frontline I bunch of conscripted prisoners turned on the regular soldiers they were assigned to and robbed them and absconded with their weapons & vehicles....lol
Can't trust those criminals


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> As soon as they got to the frontline I bunch of conscripted prisoners turned on the regular soldiers they were assigned to and robbed them and absconded with their weapons & vehicles....lol
> Can't trust those criminals


It's a complete shit show and is gonna collapse under the strain, WTF does that do for morale to have a bunch of brigands roaming the battlefield, they won't last long with both sides gunning for them! Ya fight for yer buddies and the Russians have no cohesive units left, they already lost the equivalent of the entire invasion force they started with. Soon they will lose more than 20 or 30 BTGs of men and equipment in the south and that will upset the balance of forces. Using the river as a defensive line they can head south to the sea of Azov further east. The Russians at the nuclear power plant and in Donbas will have to come out from behind their defenses to try and stop them, while getting squeezed from the north by the Ukrainians in Luhansk. If they were smart, they would land special forces at that nuclear power station when the Russians bugged out. They would have to try and stop the Ukrainians from getting to the coast and cutting their logistics to the southern front and dividing them while threatening the bridge at Kerch and a critcal rail junction in northern Crimea by HIMARS


----------



## doublejj (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's a complete shit show and is gonna collapse under the strain, WTF does that do for morale to have a bunch of brigands roaming the battlefield, they won't last long with both sides gunning for them! Ya fight for yer buddies and the Russians have no cohesive units left, they already lost the equivalent of the entire invasion force they started with. Soon they will lose more than 20 or 30 BTGs of men and equipment in the south and that will upset the balance of forces. Using the river as a defensive line they can head south to the sea of Azov further east. The Russians at the nuclear power plant and in Donbas will have to come out from behind their defenses to try and stop them, while getting squeezed from the north by the Ukrainians in Luhansk. If they were smart, they would land special forces at that nuclear power station when the Russians bugged out. They would have to try and stop the Ukrainians from getting to the coast and cutting their logistics to the southern front and dividing them while threatening the bridge at Kerch and a critcal rail junction in northern Crimea by HIMARS


Due to the possibility of the loss of American support after the November elections time is of the essence to get as much done as possible by the end of the year. Ukraine needs to keep pushing now for all they've got.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

*Resistance to Putin by ordinary Russians: the rail war and the activation of the opposition*
231,326 views Oct 6, 2022 Associates of the Russian opposition leader Aleksei Navalny announced the resumption of the work of the politician's headquarters in Russia. They plan to start an active struggle against Putin’s regime, war and mobilization. The network of contacts will be created anew. According to information from open sources, more than 50 organized groups of ‘railway resistance’ have been operating in Russia since the start of a full-scale war. Hundreds of acts of sabotage take place all over the country. Our correspondent found out how the underground guerilla is gaining momentum in Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Due to the possibility of the loss of American support after the November elections time is of the essence to get as much done as possible by the end of the year. Ukraine needs to keep pushing now for all they've got.


Maybe Vlad is hanging on until the election, if the republicans lose the house, he gives up and leaves Ukraine, then is killed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578188802836791296


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I hope he's right...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578135387729543175


It’s prelude to a hard-line crackdown In Belorus…what’s so great about that?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Have you all stocked up on Potassium Iodide tablets?
> View attachment 5208648


Ironically , I just posted on another thread about *The Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse ( Trump , Putin , XI , KimJung ).*
So your recommendation is pretty relevant.
Sometimes *we can’t see the forest for the trees …*


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 7, 2022)

A retired soldier friend of mine posted this:
"Ukraine offers cash rewards for those who surrender their equipment, with specific amounts last April for aircraft ($USD1,000,000), helicopters ($USD500,000), tanks ($USD100,000) and other equipment. The rates have gone up, such that the 3 Russian soldiers surrendering in this video clip will each share $USD250,000.
In addition to this cash reward these will be given favourable treatment and offered Ukrainian citizenship to protect them against Putin's vengeance. For those who elect to return to Russia in a prisoner exchange, Ukraine will list them as "captured" rather than "surrendered" to protect them again reprisals by Putin."





That's a good pay day for Russians surrendering. Smart tactic. From Pawn to riches.


----------



## Horselover fat (Oct 7, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Carpet-bombing by the acre…this bodes well for the future of conflict


Well that is how you use Grad rocket artillery and Ukranian positions must look like that a lot too. They are not very precise, but each vehicle shoots 40 rockets. A battery shoots 240 rockets and we might use three batteries on a target area to erase all troops on it.

Imagine being where these land...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> It’s prelude to a hard-line crackdown In Belorus…what’s so great about that?


It could spark a revolution or coup, they been under a hardline crackdown for years and there are plenty of Belarussians in Ukraine getting trained and experienced. If Vlad doesn't nuke us all, it will be the next domino to fall, Lukashenko is not popular and the only reason he is in power is because of a large Russian internal security force stationed there. If they are cracking down harder, it means they are worried, Russia is coming apart at the seams so those security forces might be needed there. The army basically mutinied when ordered into Ukraine earlier in the war and there was sabotage on the railways over it. This guy is right, Ukraine and Poland want his ass and if he fucks up, they will have it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

Of course, people are gonna want personal payback FFS, in the aftermath of such a war these kinds of people are regularly slain. WW2 might have ended with the surrender, but the legal and extra-legal executions never stopped and went on for years as war criminals and quislings were hunted down. It's not legal, but in the immediate aftermath of a battle the authorities will sometimes turn a blind eye to some crimes, they are only human too. The cops can't be everywhere in a battle zone and are looking for Russian war criminals and collaborators, unless someone else finds them first. They conducted mass executions and torture a box of gold dental crowns and teeth was found FFS and whoever had it probably didn't live long.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578153792771538946


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> It’s prelude to a hard-line crackdown In Belorus…what’s so great about that?


Another reason for their concern


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578311973481189376


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578308226709590017


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578362291334135808


----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


>


It's just sickening. The Russians are targeting civilians. They are terrorists no different than ISIS. The Russian people should be ashamed of themselves for supporting this terrorist act that pootin called a special operation. So many are completely brainwashed by propaganda and some pathetic belief that they're defending the Motherland. Their Motherland is a terrorist nation. 

Russia is a third world nation. There will be no glory for Russia. It's a pariah. Until the Russian people rise up and take their country back from the corrupt officials then they are complicit in the vile acts that Russia is committing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

One of Putin's inner circle confronted him over the failing war in Ukraine, report says, an incredibly rare show of dissent


The disagreement in the Kremlin was described in President Joe Biden's regular intelligence briefing, The Washington Post reported.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

I have no doubt there is a clandestine war happening too and one of the fronts is in Belarus, Ukraine, Poland and the Baltic states see their chance and it would make Kaliningrad untenable for the Russians. Vlad freaking out in "incandescent rage" according to some reports and is causing concern, as the writing on the wall becomes clearer as the walls close in!

They already tried that shit and the army already refused a suicide mission for Vlad and it would invite an invasion of Belarus. They would rather have a coup and join with Ukraine and Poland, than be invaded by them after invading Ukraine. They also know that there is a Belarussian guerilla army trained, equipped and experienced in Ukraine who will be coming home. They might want to ally with them, or they will end up fighting them. Belarus has a small army that has been stripped bare of ammo and supplies by Russia for its war in Ukraine.









Top Putin Ally Threatens ‘Cruel’ Attacks on New Country


Mikhail Svetlov/Getty ImagesTop officials in Belarus, a key Russian ally, are growing increasingly on edge this week about what they see as provocations—and warning that they might soon be forced into a harsh response. The head of the border committee of Belarus, Anatoly Lappo, claimed that...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

You can understand how countries like Iran or Ukraine can mass produce cheap drones if you know how the airframes are constructed. They are made from foam, molded and cut with a hot wire, then they are laminated by spaying on fiberglass & resin and using fiberglass tape for reinforcement. They use fiberglass, balsawood, or nonconductive carbon fiber for spars and any structure required. Power is provided by a cheap 2- or 4-cylinder gas engine. 

The weak links for a country under sanctions are the Electonics that guide and control it, however, even a cellphone could be adapted to do some of it and RC hobby parts like flight control computers can be used too. You can fly an RC plane low to the ground an unlimited distance from the controller using a 4G cellphone connection now. You fly via cellphone network with a data dongle in the plane, so if there's cellphone service, your cruise missile might be in business.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578372529403502592


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 7, 2022)

https://www.businessinsider.com/putin-puppet-suggests-mod-chief-shoigu-should-shoot-himself-ukraine-2022-10?inline-endstory-related-recommendations=
they're getting closer to the real solution...Shoigu should shoot PUTIN...in the head...several times. and then withdraw every single russian soldier from Ukraine, and start talks about reaparations, and surrendering war criminals.
anything else is just going to bring more pain to russia AND Ukraine


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/putin-puppet-suggests-mod-chief-shoigu-should-shoot-himself-ukraine-2022-10?inline-endstory-related-recommendations=
> they're getting closer to the real solution...Shoigu should shoot PUTIN...in the head...several times. and then withdraw every single russian soldier from Ukraine, and start talks about reaparations, and surrendering war criminals.
> anything else is just going to bring more pain to russia AND Ukraine


Someone there suggested the same thing to Putin I saw. They fucked themselves and now know it, the magnitude of their Blunder will eventually be fatal to them, and they are now fighting for mere survival, Vlad and those who depend on him for money and power are panicking. Drafting the male population and trying to send them untrained and unequipped into a shit show organization that might starve them before it gets them killed, was a serious mistake. They might not care about Ukraine, but they care about their own asses. Information and news travels fast these days with cellphones and the internet, even in Russia, they know what awaits them in the Russian army, such that it is.

With the rewards the Ukrainians are offering for equipment, the first move of the criminals being sent to Ukraine is to steal equipment at gun point from Russian soldiers and cash in and they are organizing to do it as news of the money and sanctuary in the west spreads. The Ukrainians will make sure they are informed online and when they hit Ukraine!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

*Ukraine: Russian forces are 'falling apart' around Kherson*
810,964 views Oct 6, 2022 A former advisor to the Ukrainian Ministry of Defense believes "rout" is the right word to describe Russian forces around Kherson. 

Lieutenant Colonel (Ret'd) Glen Grant has told Forces News he believes the Ukrainians have gained a clear upper hand in the war against Russia. 

"They are just falling apart," he said of the Russian aggressors who are, in some areas, making a disorderly retreat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

Russian propaganda on Twitter. Ukraine has a population of over 40 million and I doubt they lost 20K soldiers in this war. Many were territorials, older guys who manned the trenches during the dark days of spring in the east, while younger fitter men trained and prepared for eventual offensive operations. Western allies are training more replacements than are being KIA or wounded, in addition to the Ukrainians training efforts. The only limitations are on helmets and body armor supplies, volunteers are plentiful, so I imagine standards can be high for the regular army.

They must be desperate and looking for morons or magat retweets with this math whiz of a post.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578334960507047938


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

*Putin may use bio-weapons as a precursor to nuclear*
17,048 views Oct 7, 2022 "Russia can't defeat Ukraine on the battlefield, so they've resorted to more missile strikes on towns and cities." 

The result? Ukrainians shell-shocked and parts of liberated Ukraine left without water, electricity or internet, says reporter Askold Krushelnycky from Kyiv.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

Returning more Russian lend lease, a typical heavy mortar team, they hide from incoming in a bunker and seem pretty static. These guys use commercial drones and tablets to watch the fall of shot on their targets and problems to solve are called in by the guys at the front, unless a drone spots them first. 






*Mortars Vs. Artillery: Ukrainian Crews Fire Captured Shells Back At Russians*
11,003 views Oct 7, 2022 A Ukrainian mortar battery provides cover for their infantry on the front line in eastern Ukraine. They fire dozens of shells per day, including some captured from Russian forces. They aim at targets up to 7 kilometers away, the maximum range, as longer-range Russian artillery hits back at them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

Notice who is making the tweet! America is near at nuclear blows with Russia remember...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578421576428490752


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578431179245506561


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

Yep, Tuck should be on the scene embedded with those Russian troops!  Give America the "alternative view" with "alternative facts". Tuck knows how to pick a winner, but he makes money anyway and probably doesn't really give a fuck, treason for ratings works too. With Vlad threatening to nuke America, Tuck has some explaining to do, or maybe he should just STFU.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578414240771506176


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2022)

ok Lushy, what are you up too.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578424758781194243


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, Tuck should be on the scene embedded with those Russian troops!  Give America the "alternative view" with "alternative facts". Tuck knows how to pick a winner, but he makes money anyway and probably doesn't really give a fuck, treason for ratings works too. With Vlad threatening to nuke America, Tuck has some explaining to do, or maybe he should just STFU.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578414240771506176


wish pucker farlson would STFU.........


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2022)

wasn't me.......

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578430121299648512


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2022)

and the hits just keep on coming......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578415106374991874


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ok Lushy, what are you up too.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578424758781194243


They have to have trained pilots and working planes to put in that base, probably started before Vlad invaded and he figured he'd own Ukraine too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2022)

Pooty has problems with his inner circle.....oh say it ain't so


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578339183168749568


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They have to have trained pilots and working planes to put in that base, probably started before Vlad invaded and he figured he'd own Ukraine too.


yeah i know, from the looks of it, they are send drones (they got from iran, "cough") and they're sending them out from there......and in some reports, Pooty has pretty much taken over Belarus, Lushy is just a puppet now


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i know, from the looks of it, they are send drones (they got from iran, "cough") and they're sending them out from there......and in some reports, Pooty has pretty much taken over Belarus, Lushy is just a puppet now


If Putin uses chemicals, it might be HIMARS o'clock for the drones there...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Putin uses chemicals, it might be HIMARS o'clock for the drones there...


that's what i'm thinkin, and as far as HIMAR's are concern, send in the new ones they got, they're supposed to have 180k of BBs in them......instead of bomblets


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and the hits just keep on coming......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578415106374991874


Hell, this might actually be TRUE!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578137066856218627


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and the hits just keep on coming......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578415106374991874


They lost contact because their military and political leaders bugged out, are on the road and not taking calls from Moscow while they run. Besides, explanations of retreat would be "difficult", better to just shut off the cellphone and press the peddle to the metal while hunched over the steering wheel. It's HIMARS O'clock for their leadership too, so having your cellphone on could be fatal.  The soldiers/suckers left behind can go fuck themselves, no wonder they surrender and run too, giving them the order to fall back means prison. It's how stupid fucks fight war and why we need to beat the fucking snot out of them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 7, 2022)

i knew they had this law, but i didn't know what it was called...interesting to see the non explosive weapons of modern war.
https://www.reuters.com/technology/what-is-fdpr-why-is-us-using-it-cripple-chinas-tech-sector-2022-10-07/


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Hell, this might actually be TRUE!


it might, i was going through a couple of war maps, and it seems they were very close to both....so we'll see..


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2022)

you just can't make this shit up.....









Leader of Belarus gifts Putin a tractor for 70th birthday


Russian President Vladimir Putin has received an unusual gift for his 70th birthday: a tractor




abcnews.go.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> you just can't make this shit up.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One to tow his tanks with before the Ukrainians tow them away with theirs.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 7, 2022)

Latest update I have:









Ukraine update: Finger-pointing becomes Russia's national sport as Kherson line collapses


On Wednesday, two men sailed into the port at Gambell, Alaska, on the tiny island of St. Lawrence. The population of Gambell is under 700, and over 95% of the people who live there are Native Americans of the Yupik peoples. As might be expected, it’s...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Latest update I have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are melting down in Moscow, have been weighed in the balance and found wanting, it's just a matter of time and opportunity...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Latest update I have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice read, thanks Bags


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

Vlad is doing a repeat of Hitler, only Hitler had strategic goals, Vlad has no real reason for this shit other than to hide his own failures and paranoia. Well, his failures are obvious, and he is not paranoid, people really are out to get him, more now than ever before.

Giving orders to retreat means a 15 year prison sentence and the commanders took a boat across the river leaving the suckers behind.









Putin's annexation fixation is leaving Russian troops vulnerable to a 'turkey shoot' in Kherson area


Russian President Vladimir Putin is loath to give up the city of Kherson, and his reluctance to order a withdrawal defies military logic and could lead to the loss of many of Russia’s best troops. On Oct. 4, the Russian parliament unanimously ratified...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

One drone, one bomb, one Russian squad taken out with leg wounds and ready for collection or another bomb or two and the bigger drones carry four bombs. The drone probably costs a bit more than a modern NATO rifle and is cheaper than an NLAW. Give it range and mod it to make it jam proof and it can workday and night in the area of contact with the enemy spotting enemy troops and destroying them or calling in mortar strikes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578380975674908672


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

How many Russians are draft dodging in Lisbon now? He was one of probably over a half million expatriate men who returned to fight, as many as left Russia to avoid it. It also illustrates the attitude of the Polish and eastern Europeans in general, it's much the same as the Ukrainian attitude, more so since Vlad is getting his ass whipped. 

No matter how much he blusters and saber rattles, Russia won't live this down for a very long time. It's comparable to the catastrophic naval loss to the Japanese in 1905 that triggered a revolution and major political reform. More reform came later with the humiliating loses in WW1 that led to the rise of the communists and the end of the Czar.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578464262850084864


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

Dangerous times with a desperate and vicious little cocksucker like Putin with his finger on the button. He has an off ramp and it's over the Kech bridge while it still stands and back to Russia, he can die sooner or later from his blunder, it's his choice, the die is cast, let's hope he doesn't take the rest of us with him when he goes.






*Retired Lt. General grades Putin's results on the battlefield*
354,063 views Oct 7, 2022 President Joe Biden has delivered a stark warning about the dangers behind Russian President Vladimir Putin's nuclear threats as Moscow continues to face military setbacks in Ukraine. CNN's Military Analyst Lt. Gen. Mark Hertling joins Don Lemon to discuss the state of Russia's war in Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

*'Absolutely unheard of': CNN reporter reacts to outward Russian defense minister criticism*
36,844 views Oct 7, 2022 CNN's Fred Pleitgen discusses the criticism of Russia's Defense Minister, Sergei Shoigu, after a Russian-installed official in occupied Kherson blamed Shoigu for recent Russian setbacks in Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

Apparently Zelinsky was responding to Biden, if you think Russia is gonna use WMDs, then hit them first, or give us defensive AA missiles. Why the EU and America hasn't sent more AA missiles to Ukraine is beyond me, they are purely defensive. Shooting down one of Vlad's nukes, or more properly, having the ability to do so, might dissuade him from using them. Using nukes would cause whatever international support Russia has to dry up and Christ knows what consequences.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2022)

i thought there was a battle system already doing that, or something like that? remember when everyone was trying to shoot satilites(sp) out of the sky?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

*U.S.A sent Ukraine new deadly HIMARS munitions M30A1*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i thought there was a battle system already doing that, or something like that? remember when everyone was trying to shoot satilites(sp) out of the sky?


Vlad would strap one on a short range or intermediate range ballistic missile that could be taken down by a variety of anti-missile defense systems. They should have more and better missile defenses and should have been training Ukrainian patriot crews. Nukes on the table might also mean iron dome from Israel.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad would strap one on a short range or intermediate range ballistic missile that could be taken down by a variety of anti-missile defense systems. They should have more and better missile defenses and should have been training Ukrainian patriot crews. Nukes on the table might also mean iron dome from Israel.


think if i was UA, i would have asked for the patriot system to be deployed just for this kind of scenerio...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> think if i was UA, i would have asked for the patriot system to be deployed just for this kind of scenerio...


They could deploy one with US troops to protect the US embassy and by extension other allied embassies. Ukrainian crews would be better, and it would have been stupid and short sighted not to train some as a contingency, they've had the time. The people the Ukrainians send to be trained would be electronic engineers or computer programmers and the like, they don't take as long to train as regular troops, you can skip the theory and basics and get to the simulator pretty quick.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

Good, a couple of HIMARS with the new anti-personnel munitions will make quick work of them and they will be tracked on their train trip to the front and singled out for special treatment. If he kills off all his loyalists, he will be vulnerable to his many enemies and a guy who boils people alive in oil in a public square has many enemies. Now here is a fucker worth Ukraine assassinating and he is an extremist influence on Putin whose voice should be silenced. He will fly around, and it would be a shame if he got shot down somewhere over the black sea.

I don't think he has 70K troops to send, more like 7K.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578483397558554624


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

If Elon is behind it over hurt feelings, he's as bad as Trump and would be an unreliable national security partner who might have to give up control of a vital national security asset, he might own his stock, but not be able to vote it. If he's like this when he gets control of Twitter, he will censor critics of himself like Xi or Putin.

People are expressing concerns and he would be stepping on the CIA and military's toes on a matter of vital national security with nukes on the table. What if CIA operatives in eastern Ukraine are cut off and killed because Elon has a stray hair up his ass about something said on social media. He would be considered emotionally and mentally unstable by many in the government, certainly unreliable. Was the service Uncle Sam paid for interrupted and why, perhaps the FBI will want to know.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578413418373033985


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

Look at the shit they are abandoning, start it up, drive it to a firing position and start killing Russians in your AO, probably lots of reloads laying around too. Vlad must go wild when he sees this shit, he speaks German and English pretty well so knowing what's going on is a simple as going to YouTube. Watching the German DW news, the BBC or others and many offer Russian language services too. It will tell him what is happening and the western reaction, as well as his intelligence reports, better in fact. Perhaps he thinks it's fake news!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578490909334724608


----------



## printer (Oct 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Elon is behind it over hurt feelings, he's as bad as Trump and would be an unreliable national security partner who might have to give up control of a vital national security asset, he might own his stock, but not be able to vote it. If he's like this when he gets control of Twitter, he will censor critics of himself like Xi or Putin.
> 
> People are expressing concerns and he would be stepping on the CIA and military's toes on a matter of vital national security with nukes on the table. What if CIA operatives in eastern Ukraine are cut off and killed because Elon has a stray hair up his ass about something said on social media. He would be considered emotionally and mentally unstable by many in the government, certainly unreliable. Was the service Uncle Sam paid for interrupted and why, perhaps the FBI will want to know.
> 
> ...


Supposedly the network was shut down in Russian held territories and the Ukrainians advanced into the Russian areas without giving their positions so that it could be turned on. Whether true or not...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2022)

printer said:


> Supposedly the network was shut down in Russian held territories and the Ukrainians advanced into the Russian areas without giving their positions so that it could be turned on. Whether true or not...


That would be a good reason for going dark..js


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

Four-cylinder 2 stroke engines running flat out and then some, make a lot of noise. At $10K a pop they are cheaper than some artillery rounds and unless GPS jammed, are as accurate as a precision weapon just by using commercial GPS service.






*'They Sound Like Motorbikes': Ukrainians Say They Can Hear Iranian Suicide Drones Coming*
362,864 views Oct 7, 2022 Russia has resorted to using Shahed-136 drones from Iran in its war on Ukraine. Ukraine says it's already downed many of the drones, which work by slamming into their intended target, laden with explosives. Ordinary Ukrainians say they can already recognize the sound of the drones.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Four-cylinder 2 stroke engines running flat out and then some, make a lot of noise. At $10K a pop they are cheaper than some artillery rounds and unless GPS jammed, are as accurate as a precision weapon just by using commercial GPS service.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like ukraine needs to make a bunch of fake targets to spread around the real equipment. Let them find a needle in a haystack. russia will use up a lot of these on plywood mockups...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Elon is behind it over hurt feelings, he's as bad as Trump and would be an unreliable national security partner who might have to give up control of a vital national security asset, he might own his stock, but not be able to vote it. If he's like this when he gets control of Twitter, he will censor critics of himself like Xi or Putin.
> 
> People are expressing concerns and he would be stepping on the CIA and military's toes on a matter of vital national security with nukes on the table. What if CIA operatives in eastern Ukraine are cut off and killed because Elon has a stray hair up his ass about something said on social media. He would be considered emotionally and mentally unstable by many in the government, certainly unreliable. Was the service Uncle Sam paid for interrupted and why, perhaps the FBI will want to know.
> 
> ...


the Muskmelon has the ego for it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Four-cylinder 2 stroke engines running flat out and then some, make a lot of noise. At $10K a pop they are cheaper than some artillery rounds and unless GPS jammed, are as accurate as a precision weapon just by using commercial GPS service.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a vw air cooled motor, just in reverse


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> That's a vw air cooled motor, just in reverse


A common light aircraft design, only in two stroke, it flies low so aspiration not an issue and has a high HP to weight ratio. You could probably buy a container load of them for a few grand a piece or less from China, delivered inside a month, check Alibaba for lot prices Flight control computers with GPS modules and bells and whistles are around $100 USD or less when bought in bulk. Everything ya need to make a cheap precise cruise missile that can carry 100 pounds of high explosive. It's a wild world and ya just need money and not to be under sanctions for a small country to do sophisticated things. A cast of thousands is no longer required to make a stealthy high-tech killer that can go 1000km at near tree top level on a GPS way point mission.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> sounds like ukraine needs to make a bunch of fake targets to spread around the real equipment. Let them find a needle in a haystack. russia will use up a lot of these on plywood mockups...


They are launching them 50km inside Belarus from an airbase, looks like it might be HIMARS O'clock with those new tungsten bb rounds that cover a football sized area or larger. Just the thing for 20 Iranian drones supposed to be there.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A common light aircraft design, only in two stroke, it flies low so aspiration not an issue and has a high HP to weight ratio. You could probably buy a container load of them for a few grand a piece or less from China, delivered inside a month, check Alibaba for lot prices Flight control computers with GPS modules and bells and whistles are around $100 USD or less when bought in bulk. Everything ya need to make a cheap precise cruise missile that can carry 100 pounds of high explosive. It's a wild world and ya just need money and not to be under sanctions for a small country to do sophisticated things. A cast of thousands is no longer required to make a stealthy high-tech killer that can go 1000km at near tree top level on a GPS way point mission.


They seem to be using them like the buzz bombs of almost 80 years ago: indiscriminate civilian attack.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> They seem to be using them like the buzz bombs of almost 80 years ago: indiscriminate civilian attack.


Ironically, they operate at half the speed and about the same ratio are getting through the AA defenses. I think it will improve with electronic equipment, they are probably not well shielded and can be GPS jammed. Using waypoint missions, they can take various routes to the target and approach from any direction.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> They seem to be using them like the buzz bombs of almost 80 years ago: indiscriminate civilian attack.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578499639816298496


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578499280808992770


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 7, 2022)

US Democrats rally against Saudi Arabia, UAE after oil cuts


Riyadh defends decision to curb oil output, saying move aims to stabilise the oil market, not drive up prices.




www.aljazeera.com





"US representatives Tom Malinowski, Sean Casten and Susan Wild described the oil cuts as “a hostile act against the United States and a clear signal that [Saudi Arabia and the UAE] have chosen to side with Russia in its war against Ukraine”. - Could America be looking at expanding the war into the Arabs states again? Lots of oil.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5209362


They targeted a hospital in Kharkiv, so they are accurate enough to hit a building, they specialize in hospitals and schools.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> US Democrats rally against Saudi Arabia, UAE after oil cuts
> 
> 
> Riyadh defends decision to curb oil output, saying move aims to stabilise the oil market, not drive up prices.
> ...


No, just pissed about being stabbed in the back and them aligning with Iran oddly enough. They bought Trump, so MBS didn't make friends with Biden, then there's that sordid bone saw incident...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They targeted a hospital in Kharkiv, so they are accurate enough to hit a building, they specialize in hospitals and schools.


Hitler did that to, with v2..just didn't have the electronics that we have now...js


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 7, 2022)

Is the Ukraine war still big news in America. Are normal people talking about it in day to day conversations?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No, just pissed about being stabbed in the back and them aligning with Iran oddly enough. They bought Trump, so MBS didn't make friends with Biden, then there's that sordid bone saw incident...


To be fair Bidens letting the royal Prince off after he killed the Journalist.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> US Democrats rally against Saudi Arabia, UAE after oil cuts
> 
> 
> Riyadh defends decision to curb oil output, saying move aims to stabilise the oil market, not drive up prices.
> ...


no but the US could stop selling them weapons


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> US Democrats rally against Saudi Arabia, UAE after oil cuts
> 
> 
> Riyadh defends decision to curb oil output, saying move aims to stabilise the oil market, not drive up prices.
> ...


They really cut their own throats by driving up prices, it just incentivizes alternative sources and EV adoption. In a demand for petroleum will fall with the use of EVs and it will be a buyers' market with petrol engines outlawed in many places. Producers will try to sell it while they can, or it might be left in the ground like the vast high quality coal fields found in Canada recently or the mines under where I am in Nova Scotia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> To be fair Bidens letting the royal Prince off after he killed the Journalist.


Trump was in power, but I doubt Biden would have or could have arrested him. Arranging to have his fellow princes chop the fuckers head off with a regime change would be the closest to justice you'll get, MBS is a psycho and loose cannon.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Is the Ukraine war still big news in America. Are normal people talking about it in day to day conversations?


you’re not asking normal people; you’re asking us.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> no but the US could stop selling them weapons


To much money to be made. The industry is big in America and they need clients.

"Not only does the manufacture and sale of firearms and hunting supplies create good jobs in the United States, but the industry also contributes to the economy as a whole. In fact, in 2021 the firearm and ammunition industry was responsible for as much as $70.52 billion in total economic activity in the country." That's just IN America maybe?

Edit: https://www.forbes.com/sites/williamhartung/2022/03/18/were-1-the-us-government-is-the-worlds-largest-arms-dealer/?sh=73a9907a5bb9


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> you’re not asking normal people; you’re asking us.


yep, you dont people watch and listen to normal people? 
Its not even mentioned on the normal TV news anymore. You have to catch the late night world news and its barely mentioned. Nobody is chatting about it in convo like everyone was months ago. Just wondering if its the same everywhere or if its still being driven as news there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Hitler did that to, with v2..just didn't have the electronics that we have now...js


It was largely pneumatically controlled and carried an 1800 lb warhead at 400 MPH using less than 800 lbs of thrust with a simple fan at the front counting revolutions and thus distance it had a magnetic compass for directional control. In a drone the fuel tank is always over the CG so as the weight decreases it doesn't upset the trim, here too.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump was in power, but I doubt Biden would have or could have arrested him. Arranging to have his fellow princes chop the fuckers head off with a regime change would be the closest to justice you'll get, MBS is a psycho and loose cannon.


Was a big backflip by Biden.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> To much money to be made. The industry is big in America and they need clients.


Since the war in Ukraine business is booming among all allies and Xi is helping business too, they should pay these clowns a fee for the business they drum up. They ain't gonna buy Russian shit, nobody is, the Europeans make great weapons, but they are rather tied up now too.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Since the war in Ukraine business is booming among all allies and Xi is helping business too, they should pay these clowns a fee for the business they drum up. They ain't gonna buy Russian shit, nobody is, the Europeans make great weapons, but they are rather tied up now too.


America is always at war and destabilizing countries so its always a booming (pun intended) business. War is big business and always has been for suppliers.


"Defence stocks have outpaced the global market this year by the most in almost a decade, on expectations of higher military spending by western governments and as ethically minded investors re-evaluate the sector. "


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was largely pneumatically controlled and carried an 1800 lb warhead at 400 MPH using less than 800 lbs of thrust with a simple fan at the front counting revolutions and thus distance it had a magnetic compass for directional control. In a drone the fuel tank is always over the CG so as the weight decreases it doesn't upset the trim, here too.
> 
> View attachment 5209376


Now miniature them, with a 4 cylinder motor air cooled, with bout a 1k explosive package...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2022)

If I was a bounce house manufacturer I would start making HIMRS inflatable bounce houses...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> America is always at war and destabilizing countries so its always a booming (pun intended) business. War is big business and always has been for suppliers.
> 
> 
> "Defence stocks have outpaced the global market this year by the most in almost a decade, on expectations of higher military spending by western governments and as ethically minded investors re-evaluate the sector. "


Perhaps you would prefer Putin or Xi? Better the Devil you know!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Perhaps you would prefer Putin or Xi? Better the Devil you know!


Not sure what that has to do with the war industry.
But No thanks.
It does make me appreciate a good Westminster style democracy.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> yep, you dont people watch and listen to normal people?
> Its not even mentioned on the normal TV news anymore. You have to catch the late night world news and its barely mentioned. Nobody is chatting about it in convo like everyone was months ago. Just wondering if its the same everywhere or if its still being driven as news there.


humor aside, I can’t comment. I don’t even watch news.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> If I was a bounce house manufacturer I would start making HIMRS inflatable bounce houses...
> View attachment 5209378


I think they have them and tanks too, some guy in eastern Europe makes a variety of inflatable decoys


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> humor aside, I can’t comment. I don’t even watch news.


I don't blame you. Its usually shit and all negative news. Mainly revolves around sport..


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think they have them and tanks too, some guy in eastern Europe makes a variety of inflatable decoys


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578375032166027264


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5209392


No, he makes realistic ones that ya stick a car under and can drive around


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No, he makes realistic ones that ya stick a car under and can drive around


No do a HIMRS and get rich......


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578298551335063552


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578337586527211520


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578602609463545857

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578605334062473216


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY VLAD! 

His pride and joy up in smoke









Key bridge linking Crimea to Russia hit by huge explosion


Images show fiercely burning train carriages and collapsed road sections on the Kerch bridge after blast heard early on Saturday




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

Fire erupts on bridge to Crimea days after US said Ukraine could retake region


A huge blaze is ripping through a bridge to the Crimea, with a whole road section pictured having collapsed and fallen into the sea, and it comes as a US official claims that Crimea could be retaken




www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was largely pneumatically controlled and carried an 1800 lb warhead at 400 MPH using less than 800 lbs of thrust with a simple fan at the front counting revolutions and thus distance it had a magnetic compass for directional control. In a drone the fuel tank is always over the CG so as the weight decreases it doesn't upset the trim, here too.
> 
> View attachment 5209400


That’s a V-1


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

Panic in Crimea and the south of Ukraine, a good time for a Ukrainian drive to the sea of Azov to cut the Russians in half. Vlad should be wild, and nukes could be on his mind, another humiliation that could lead to a catastrophe for the Russian army in Ukraine, if the bridge is severed. There is a lot of fuel in those tankers, and they will burn for a while and perhaps bleve causing a chain reaction and might bring down the rail span and will weaken it for sure. Cutting the rail logistics support to Crimea and Kherson is a disaster for the Russians and if they can hit the bridge, they can also hit the rail line along their land bridge along the coast. If they drive to the sea of Azov it will divide the Russians and isolate those in the west. Much of Vlad's army in Ukraine will be lost as will Crimea, the Ukrainian forces will then concentrate on the remaining Russians in the east diving them from the country.

How Vlad reacts to his birthday present remains to be seen, but he won't be happy and if he thought the shit hit the fan before, wait a week!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> That’s a V-1


A V2 is a ballistic missile a V1 is closer to a drone or cruise missile.

They got the Kerch bridge, Happy birthday Vlad!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

More pictures of Vlad's birthday party.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 8, 2022)

I guess the reds weren’t running for the exit fast enough; now they are fish in barrel


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

*Crimean Bridge Collapses!*


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 8, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Well that is how you use Grad rocket artillery and Ukranian positions must look like that a lot too. They are not very precise, but each vehicle shoots 40 rockets. A battery shoots 240 rockets and we might use three batteries on a target area to erase all troops on it.


The point is the shift in SCALE: when we carpet-bombed Cambodia, it took an entire flight group dropping thousands of bombs in close-order drill. Massively expensive, annoying to pull off, destroyed the countryside. The downsizing & accompanying savings both have made it more ’within reach’ for the small-/non-state actor. This makes it inherently more problematic



> Imagine being where these land...


Nope - I don’t entertain self-torture fantasies


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

I'm an optimist, but I never thought they would give Vlad such a surprise for his birthday, not at this stage of the war. I dunno what they hit it with, but it blew a couple of spans of concrete roadway off their supports and set a tanker train alight. It kinda looks like they cut the road and rail link in one attack and people in Crimea will be expecting another attack to finish the job, if it isn't and there will be a mass movement of Russian civilians through Ukraine. The Ukrainians could also breakthrough to the sea of Azov and control it with antiship missiles. It's gonna be a bad week for Vlad and eventual military collapse and defeat in Ukraine with the loss of massive amounts of equipment and lots of Russian prisoners.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

Maybe that's why Joe was warning about nukes on the table, he knew this was coming and was concerned about Vlad's reaction and wanted to get ahead of it, it was his birthday after all, and the bridge was his big thing. This and the results of it militarily could bring him down and would be a bigger shock to Russia than losing the Moscow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578631467818786816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578628148870135809


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578592665129869312


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

Looks like one laneway of the road is open and it will be busy with exiting Russians. If he was smart, he would withdraw from Crimea and southern Ukraine while he still can and concentrate what he has left in Donbas, pride goeth before the fall...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578638215434866688


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

What a fucking mess


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578639310261477376


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578635243455541248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578636468037505024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578634357245640706


----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that's what i'm thinkin, and as far as HIMAR's are concern, send in the new ones they got, they're supposed to have 180k of BBs in them......instead of bomblets


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578609848543240192


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578547709262581761


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578650065476149248


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578628989253750785


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578652632255979520


----------



## Horselover fat (Oct 8, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> The point is the shift in SCALE: when we carpet-bombed Cambodia, it took an entire flight group dropping thousands of bombs in close-order drill. Massively expensive, annoying to pull off, destroyed the countryside. The downsizing & accompanying savings both have made it more ’within reach’ for the small-/non-state actor. This makes it inherently more problematic


No sift in scale. Those are cheap 122mm rockets. Ukraine has been doing exactly what happened in the video a lot before this and so has Russia. War is fucked up.


----------



## Horselover fat (Oct 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578652632255979520


How big explosives can the Iranian drones carry?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 8, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> The point is the shift in SCALE: when we carpet-bombed Cambodia, it took an entire flight group dropping thousands of bombs in close-order drill. Massively expensive, annoying to pull off, destroyed the countryside. The downsizing & accompanying savings both have made it more ’within reach’ for the small-/non-state actor. This makes it inherently more problematic


Sad what happened in Cambodia. Another war crime left unpunished. Nixon never faced charges. Didn't he announce the invasion days or weeks after it had already happened? 
America still haven't cleared all the unexploded ordinance.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> How big explosives can the Iranian drones carry?


the Geran-2, 5 to 30 kg, with the high number probably affecting controllability. 









Iran-made Shahed-136 ‘kamikaze’ drones used by Russia to strike Ukraine


The Russian forces have attacked the Odesa region in Ukraine by deploying Shahed-136 ‘kamikaze’ drones. Built by the Iran Aircraft Manufacturing Industrial Company (HESA), these single-use loitering munitions have a range of 2,500 kilometers




www.firstpost.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 8, 2022)

There seems to have been another careless smoking incident this time involving the Crimean Bridge, happy birthday Vlad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

Blast on bridge to Crimea hurts Russian supply lines, pride


KYIV, Ukraine (AP) — An explosion Saturday caused the partial collapse of a bridge linking the Crimean Peninsula with Russia, damaging an important supply artery for the Kremlin's faltering war effort in southern Ukraine and hitting a towering symbol of Russian power in the region.




apnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

It isn't Ukrainian shelling causing the disruption of power, they would not risk contaminating their own land. If they drive south to the sea of Azov, the Russians will have to come out from the nuclear power plant to try and stop them from reaching the southern coast. If they stay, surround them and if they mine the reactors and blow them up, then they will stay there with the radioactivity until they die of it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578714111973773312


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

From the scale of the destruction, it had to be a lot of explosive and there looked to be a 5- or 10-ton truck at the middle of it or near the center of the explosion. Who drove the Truck and why? They detonated as they were driving by tanker cars of fuel, and it was on Vlad's birthday or close enough. From the size of the blast, I'd say it had to be a truck, a missile would have taken out the more important rail bridge and not made nearly as big a bang, which seemed big even for a truck bomb. That explosive yield was in the tons, not hundreds of pounds to take down two roadway spans.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578731946535895040


----------



## printer (Oct 8, 2022)

Moscow is now going to bomb the hell out of Kiev. I thought someone should take a truck full of fuel soaked fertilizer over the bridge but I thought no one would set it off. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 8, 2022)

printer said:


> Moscow is now going to bomb the hell out of Kiev. I thought someone should take a truck full of fuel soaked fertilizer over the bridge but I thought no one would set it off. Guess I was wrong.


i'm fairly sure that anything putin can hit Kiev with, will be in HIMARS range...it would be a nice day or two after birthday present to take out his largest firebase inside russia...

I wonder who was driving the truck? Whoever it was, they deserve a posthumous medal, and their family deserves to know how brave they were.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm fairly sure that anything putin can hit Kiev with, will be in HIMARS range...it would be a nice day or two after birthday present to take out his largest firebase inside russia...
> 
> I wonder who was driving the truck? Whoever it was, they deserve a posthumous medal, and their family deserves to know how brave they were.


To Monday morning quarterback the suicide bomber, if he pulled to the righthand lane next to the rail he might have gotten the other span too and did more damage to the rail bridge. I guess he might have had other things on his mind before he hit the button. It did look like ANFO and there appeared to be a lot of unexploded stuff flying around burning, ANFO has about half the explosive yield of TNT though.

I'm wondering about the person who drove the truck and why, some guy whose family was wiped out by a Russian bomb? It was planned and supported, it was no lone wolf act and appears to be no surprise to the Ukrainians. Lots of fertilizer and diesel fuel in Crimea and 55-gallon drums aren't hard to find and neither are pissed off Ukrainians.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm fairly sure that anything putin can hit Kiev with, will be in HIMARS range...it would be a nice day or two after birthday present to take out his largest firebase inside russia...
> 
> I wonder who was driving the truck? Whoever it was, they deserve a posthumous medal, and their family deserves to know how brave they were.


Imagine the destruction if the Ukrainians managed to slip a rail tanker car of ANFO detonated by GPS into that pack of fuel cars, 50 tons of ANFO with a better detonation system and a more complete explosion. The truck that went up look like a 5 or 10 ton probably packed with 55-gallon drums of ANFO, a tanker car would have one large mass of the stuff contained by strong steel walls and set off with a TNT primer for complete detonation. The explosion would have been over ten times larger, and all those fuel cars would be vaporized or pitched for miles like giant flaming Molotov cocktails.


----------



## printer (Oct 8, 2022)

*The Russians demanded to punish Ukraine for undermining the Crimean bridge*
Users of the social network "Vkontakte" called on the Russian government to "punish Ukraine" for the explosion on the Crimean bridge. According to the Russians, the Ukrainian special services are behind the organization of the incident.

“Zelensky needs to be isolated. Ukraine is a terrorist state,” Anastasia Lyupin wrote on the social network.

The explosion on the Crimean bridge occurred on October 8, reports RT . As a result of the incident, the canvas on the road and railway parts was damaged, according to preliminary data, three people were killed, reports life . The Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation has established alternative routes to the peninsula: a ferry service has been launched, overland routes through new Russian regions have been opened.

Mikhail Podolyak, adviser to the office of the head of the President of Ukraine, hinted that the Kiev authorities were involved in the emergency on the Crimean bridge, writes Channel 360 . Estonia, represented by the country's Foreign Minister Urmas Reinsalu, congratulated the Ukrainian special services on the "successful" undermining of the Crimean bridge.








Россияне потребовали наказать Украину за подрыв Крымского моста


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*The movement of cars and buses resumed on the Crimean bridge*
The traffic of cars and buses has been resumed on the Crimean bridge. This was stated by the head of the Crimea Sergey Aksyonov.

“The movement of vehicles along the Crimean bridge has begun. At the moment, traffic is open to cars and buses with a full inspection procedure. We ask truck drivers to plan their route using the Kerch ferry crossing. Two hours later, the Kerch-2 ferry begins to sail across the strait, ”Aksenov wrote on Telegram.

The canvas of the road and railway parts of the Crimean bridge was damaged due to a truck explosion on October 8. According to preliminary data from the RF IC, three people died as a result of the incident, reports RT .








На Крымском мосту возобновлено движение машин и автобусов


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*From the Crimea established a land corridor through the new regions of Russia*
A land transport corridor from Crimea to other regions of Russia has been established through new territories, the peninsula is provided with the necessary food supplies. This was stated by the adviser to the head of the region Oleg Kryuchkov.

“Crimea is provided with food and oil products. The strategic oil storage facilities have been filled. Only one thread of the automotive part was damaged. Two bands are visually intact. A land corridor has been established through new regions,” Kryuchkov wrote on Telegram.

The adviser to the head of the peninsula urged citizens and the media to trust only official information. According to him, the Ukrainian side is actively spreading fakes about the incident.

The explosion on the Crimean bridge occurred on October 8. As a result of partial damage, traffic on the bridge was stopped. Preparations for restoration work have begun in the region, and the Ministry of Transport has launched new logistics routes.

Advisor to the Office of the President of Ukraine Mikhail Podolyak hinted at Ukraine's involvement in the state of emergency. Russian President Vladimir Putin instructed to urgently convene a government commission to investigate the incident. It was headed by Deputy Prime Minister Marat Khusnullin.








Из Крыма наладили сухопутный коридор через новые регионы России


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Oct 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> To Monday morning quarterback the suicide bomber, if he pulled to the righthand lane next to the rail he might have gotten the other span too and did more damage to the rail bridge. I guess he might have had other things on his mind before he hit the button. It did look like ANFO and there appeared to be a lot of unexploded stuff flying around burning, ANFO has about half the explosive yield of TNT though.
> 
> I'm wondering about the person who drove the truck and why, some guy whose family was wiped out by a Russian bomb? It was planned and supported, it was no lone wolf act and appears to be no surprise to the Ukrainians. Lots of fertilizer and diesel fuel in Crimea and 55-gallon drums aren't hard to find and neither are pissed off Ukrainians.


The Ukrainians could have detonated it remotely, they might have had a shipping company transport cargo without the driver knowing any different. Would explain being in the far lane.

*The identity of the alleged driver of the truck that exploded on the Crimean bridge was revealed*
According to preliminary data, the uncle of the owner of the truck, 51-year-old Makhir Yusubov, was driving the truck that exploded on the Crimean bridge. According to the Baza Telegram channel, his relatives identified him from the security screening footage.

According to them, it was Mahir, who was engaged in private transportation, who was the actual owner of the vehicle. A little over a year ago, he re-registered the car for his nephew, but continued to work on it himself.

Earlier, Mash revealed the identity of the owner of the truck, it turned out to be Boris Yusubov. According to the melon Telegram channels Shot and Baza, his name is Samir. The man sold his car to another person, but the new owner has not yet re-registered the truck for himself. Later it became known that the investigators conducted searches at his place.

The explosion of a truck on the Crimean bridge across the Kerch Strait became known on the morning of October 8. As a result, two automobile spans of the bridge partially collapsed , and seven fuel tanks of the railway train caught fire.

According to the UK, three people died due to the incident . Presumably, they were passengers of a passenger car, which was not far from the blown up truck.








Раскрыта личность предполагаемого водителя взорвавшейся на Крымском мосту фуры


По предварительным данным, за рулем взорвавшейся на Крымском мосту фуры был дядя владельца грузовика — 51-летний Махир Юсубов. Как сообщает Baza, родственники опознали его по кадрам с досмотра. По их словам, именно Махир был фактическим владельцем транспортного средства.




lenta-ru.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Oct 8, 2022)

I bet Russia will destroy the infrastructure in Ukraine, plunge them into darkness. In that case the current limitation on the range and power of rockets being sent to Ukraine might have to be increased.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

printer said:


> The Ukrainians could have detonated it remotely, they might have had a shipping company transport cargo without the driver knowing any different. Would explain being in the far lane.
> 
> *The identity of the alleged driver of the truck that exploded on the Crimean bridge was revealed*
> According to preliminary data, the uncle of the owner of the truck, 51-year-old Makhir Yusubov, was driving the truck that exploded on the Crimean bridge. According to the Baza Telegram channel, his relatives identified him from the security screening footage.
> ...


A 55 (45 imp) gallon drum of water weighs around 450 lbs and one full of ANFO wouldn't weigh a whole lot less. So, a contract to haul a dozen or more drums of something to somewhere in Russia. A GPS triggered detonator could do it, but the train of fuel cars was rather convenient so remote looks like it might be how it was done. 

They have a lane open, and the rail bridge is probably weakened from the fire, it will nonetheless clean the Russian civilians or their sympathizers and quislings out of the place and exposed their weakness. It was a huge humiliation for Vlad on his birthday and weakened him politically. Morale in Kherson and the south must have hit rock bottom among the Russians with the news. A big HIMARS ATACM might take the remaining structure down if they hit it at the weak point, so they must be concerned about being cut off like in Kherson, only on a much larger scale.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 8, 2022)

printer said:


> I bet Russia will destroy the infrastructure in Ukraine, plunge them into darkness. In that case the current limitation on the range and power of rockets being sent to Ukraine might have to be increased.


they will do what they can do with missiles and artillery, but the artillery will be in range of Ukrainian weapons, for sure...
if they send men in, it will get ugly, fast, and they will get dead, fast...
my two bits, i'd concentrate all my men on the power plant at Zaporizhzhia, and at least a 15 kilometer circle around it...and work outward from there, continuing to force the russians away from it. that would split Donetsk and Kherson, and further isolate crimea.
that would allow them to clean out crimea, and have a solid base to work from, where the russians couldn't come at them from their flank, not to mention the enormous psychological advantage it would give them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

printer said:


> I bet Russia will destroy the infrastructure in Ukraine, plunge them into darkness. In that case the current limitation on the range and power of rockets being sent to Ukraine might have to be increased.


I'm not sure how many missiles they have left, they seemed to be using AA missiles for the precision attacks they have made. Iranian drones will probably have a decreasing effectiveness as they learn how to deal with them tactically and technically. They've been steadily targeting infrastructure and wasting it like artillery, demolishing buildings and plowing fields. They can't hit military targets, especially those on the battlefield, mobility, tactics and poor Russian communications and other things make it too hard. These weapons should be used on military targets and not civilian targets, there are pragmatic as well as moral and legal reasons for this. Now they are buying out of date ammo from N, Korea, using worn out guns and have untrained troops with poor morale driving junk in increasing amounts.

Upping the number of AA defense systems and their quality to Ukraine would be helpful, they are purely defensive weapons, and they should have been training Ukrainian engineers and technicians on patriots as a contingency and if they didn't, they are incompetent. Starting with Ukrainian electronic engineers and programmers, the training can be shortened considerably.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

*Crimean bridge blast is the most significant attack since the sinking of Russia's warship.*
32,975 views Oct 8, 2022 "This attack on the bridge is another spectacular strangling of the Russian forces in Crimea.

Meanwhile, pro-war Russians call for Blitz on civilian structures in Ukraine as a response to the Crimean bridge blast.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> To Monday morning quarterback the suicide bomber, if he pulled to the righthand lane next to the rail he might have gotten the other span too and did more damage to the rail bridge. I guess he might have had other things on his mind before he hit the button. It did look like ANFO and there appeared to be a lot of unexploded stuff flying around burning, ANFO has about half the explosive yield of TNT though.
> 
> I'm wondering about the person who drove the truck and why, some guy whose family was wiped out by a Russian bomb? It was planned and supported, it was no lone wolf act and appears to be no surprise to the Ukrainians. Lots of fertilizer and diesel fuel in Crimea and 55-gallon drums aren't hard to find and neither are pissed off Ukrainians.


Relative to TNT (the reference standard) commercial ANFO has a relative effectiveness of 0.74.
Of the high explosives, its two shining properties are relatively low sensitivity (though Beirut showed that even unoiled AN can be sufficiently provoked) and being pretty much dirt-cheap.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5209551


if you stop the video at 54 seconds and advance it frame by frame, there appears to be two explosions or more in the distance and then the truck closer to the camera goes up. There appear to be only a single set of blast marks on both the standing spans where the tanker cars are most damaged. This truck bomb appears to be two to four times the size of the Oklahoma Muro building bombing. It looks like a 10-ton truck at about 4 X 55 gallon barrels to the ton, each barrel should be around 450 lbs so 40 barrels is the maximum weight capacity, say she was loaded with half of that, 5 tons of ANFO in 20 barrels. I think in Oklahoma they used a half a dozen plastic 55 gallon barrels of ANFO I believe, and it did a lot of damage.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Relative to TNT (the reference standard) commercial ANFO has a relative effectiveness of 0.74.


If ya use a booster of TNT or plastic, if it's in separate metal drums and one of them is hard wired with the rest being passive, you might get the kind of explosion seen with firebrands and won't achieve maximum efficiency. A fuel tanker truck with a HE booster would have been far more destructive pound for pound, than separate drums unless they were wired in too.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 8, 2022)

PETN is something that could have been used. 
Add plasticizer.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578758749514534912


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If ya use a booster of TNT or plastic, if it's in separate metal drums and one of them is hard wired with the rest being passive, you might get the kind of explosion seen with firebrands and won't achieve maximum efficiency. A fuel tanker truck with a HE booster would have been far more destructive pound for pound, than separate drums unless they were wired in too.


I have spent a fair amount of my youth contemplating such things, back before bad things ruined good times.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

Why an air burst? It's pretty high up, did they use an old airliner full of ANFO and remote control it? I know of no missile that packs such a conventional explosive punch, to destroy the bridge with a missile ya gotta literally hit the fucking thing!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578744155031109632


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 8, 2022)

The Ukrainians are quite clever in their guerrilla warfare tactics / methods. They turn commercial drones into death droppers so it is not hard to fathom a “ suicide truck “ or 2 primed with explosives. 

If they managed to wire up a rail car instead then the damage would beextremely severe. Even grain can become explosive.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I have spent a fair amount of my youth contemplating such things, back before bad things ruined good times.


I built bombs as a kid and set them off in pits dug into a field, used to make my own black powder among other things...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I built bombs as a kid and set them off in pits dug into a field, used to make my own black powder among other things...


Oh … you’re *that kid . *I used to blowup frogs with m-80’s ….. LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why an air burst? It's pretty high up, did they use an old airliner full of ANFO and remote control it? I know of no missile that packs such a conventional explosive punch, to destroy the bridge with a missile ya gotta literally hit the fucking thing!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578744155031109632


My mind goes at once to fuel-air. They did hijack a heavy flamethrower vehicle …

… and there is a certain softness to the blast in the dashcam footage seen so far. 

I stroke my goatee and say hmmmm.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I built bombs as a kid and set them off in pits dug into a field, used to make my own black powder among other things...


I am tempted to go into specifics, but no.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 8, 2022)

Brother used to have Evel Kneival Sky Cycle play set - add frog - shove firecracker / M80 in mouth / rev it up and launch ………… BOOM 

Pepe the frog - “ oh he ded “ … LOL


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> The Ukrainians are quite clever in their guerrilla warfare tactics / methods. They turn commercial drones into death droppers so it is not hard to fathom a “ suicide truck “ or 2 primed with explosives.
> 
> If they managed to wire up a rail car instead then the damage would beextremely severe. Even grain can become explosive.


Yep a tanker car full of ANFO from a rented warehouse in Russia with a rail siding and a few bribes and lots of cash. Just tell the railway to pick it up and deliver it to Crimea. Something as simple as a cellphone, power bank and an app can set it off using GPS and the headphone jack wired to the detonator, like an IED, only using GPS to go off over the bridge, or give it a phone call when it gets there. 50 tons of ANFO with an HE booster wouldn't leave much but a crater.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 8, 2022)

Keeping with the war theme - Idiot kimjung midget just launched another “ ballastic projectile “ over japan.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 8, 2022)

I can totally picture truck drivers jamming this and yelling “ glory to ukraine “ before detonating.


----------



## printer (Oct 8, 2022)

*The first train passed through the Crimean bridge after the permission of the Ministry of Transport. Video*
The first freight train passed through the Crimean bridge after the Ministry of Transport gave permission for movement. This was reported by the press service of the department.

“Permission has been received for the movement of trains on the Crimean bridge! The first test train on the railway track was successful, ”the press service of the Ministry of Transport said in the official telegram channel of the department.

Marat Khasulin, Deputy Prime Minister of the Russian Federation and curator of the Southern Directions, said that passenger trains would pass over the bridge at night. “The first freight trains crossed the Crimean bridge. Passengers will leave soon. It is planned to let 12 passenger trains through overnight alone,” he wrote on Telegram.








Первый поезд прошел по Крымскому мосту после разрешения Минтранса


Видео




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2022)

the great thing is once you creat a weak point in a bridge, you know where to hit it again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

This was a railway fuel depot and will make Russian rail operations more difficult, attacks on the railways are attacks on Russian logistics, fuel and transport. The Ukrainians are generally focused on rail hubs and rail heads in most of their offensive drives in the east, the rail network is the most dense there. Capturing rail hubs and railheads in lighting strikes to panic the Russians, often results in a rich harvest of ammo and equipment as a bonus, in addition to cutting off supply from the Russians downstream and forcing them to panic as well.

Now that they can get 15 years for retreat and have poor communications with officers targeted, they often desert their troops without giving them orders to retreat and they hear the battles behind them and can't contact the chain of command. To add to their confusion Ukraine jams their comms and spoofs them with false orders and reports, they can even call in Russian artillery onto Russian positions or order them to fire on empty fields using up ammo. The Russian side is becoming a complete shitshow as experienced officers are chewed up and the replacements are 3rd grade by now and with a lot of reservists and people with no training and shit for equipment.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578686399972225025


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 8, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I can totally picture truck drivers jamming this and yelling “ glory to ukraine “ before detonating.


A little humor for that song, it starts about halfway thru.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2022)

ANC said:


> the great thing is once you creat a weak point in a bridge, you know where to hit it again.


All that fire cannot have been good for the structural steel.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2022)

I just watched a slow motion video of the bridge explosion. The truck was not the center of the blast. It looks like an air burst of some sort, a bright flash in the sky...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I just watched a slow motion video of the bridge explosion. The truck was not the center of the blast. It looks like an air burst of some sort, a bright flash in the sky...


That's seemed strange to me too, but at that height the other road lane would have more damage. However what kind of airburst could do that and what would be able to carry it? An old, damaged airliner filled with barrels of HE or ANFO and converted into a GPS guided cruise missile accompanied by decoy drones would do the job, but an ATCAMS would probably only have a 2 or 300 lb warhead.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's seemed strange to me too, but at that height the other road lane would have more damage. However what kind of airburst could do that and what would be able to carry it? An old, damaged airliner filled with barrels of HE or ANFO and converted into a GPS guided cruise missile accompanied by decoy drones would do the job, but an ATCAMS would probably only have a 2 or 300 lb warhead.


I posted about it and quoted you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I posted about it and quoted you.


It seems a weird event based on the scant evidence thus far, but it was a very large blast involving a lot of explosives. For instance, audio that was recorded should show multiple blasts and shockwaves. There might also be more video of the attack forthcoming, but it seems large for a missile which would have targeted the rail bridge.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It seems a weird event based on the scant evidence thus far, but it was a very large blast involving a lot of explosives. For instance, audio that was recorded should show multiple blasts and shockwaves. There might also be more video of the attack forthcoming, but it seems large for a missile which would have targeted the rail bridge.


It does have weird features on the first-pass info. It’ll be interesting to see the analyses evolve.


----------



## printer (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578767217537486850


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2022)

printer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578767217537486850


Годзылла, as good a hypothesis as any!


----------



## xtsho (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578665161246011392


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

The partial destruction of the bridge might end up being better temporarily, it will allow the Russian sympathizers and quislings a chance to escape and makes winning the peace easier. I expect a lot of one-way rail passenger and road traffic out of Crimea as the rats run. When they drive to the sea of Azov to cut the land bridge, the Russians will have to stop them in a final battle. If they get to the coast, they can bring down the rest of the Kerch bridge and can attack a vital rail junctions in Metropol and northern Crimea with HIMARS. It also makes staying southwestern Ukraine difficult for the Russians with the possibility of being cut off there and in Crimea. They just need to cut the railways; the tanks travel long distances using them, wear out after a few hundred miles on the road and start throwing their tracks, railways also transport, fuel ammo and replacements. 

It looks dire for the Russians as their options shrink and the Ukrainians expand with the shifting balance of forces and their quality. Soon the Russian could be down by 20 or 30 BTGs with tens of thousands of men and the Ukrainians will be getting enough Russian equipment to field several new battalions along with enough ammo to kill a lot of them. The balance of forces and their quality is shifting quickly with the Ukrainians gaining huge advantages in numbers of fighting forces, their quality and their effectiveness. They are also getting more western weapons too and that just adds to the weight of the forces they are pressing the Russians with. 

Many organizations supporting the war are coming into fruition, like the massive expansion and creation of a drone air force, others are repurposing boats and yachts for crossing the Dnieper or are helping with preparing the troops for winter. Replacement troops are being trained in several countries and there are probably more replacements than loses lately with more in the pipeline, plus the Ukrainians are training new battalions inside Ukraine with plenty of retired outside expert help. Then there are the territorials and reservists who multiply the army's combat power.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The partial destruction of the bridge might end up being better temporarily, it will allow the Russian sympathizers and quislings a chance to escape and makes winning the peace easier. I expect a lot of one-way rail passenger and road traffic out of Crimea as the rats run. When they drive to the sea of Azov to cut the land bridge, the Russians will have to stop them in a final battle. If they get to the coast, they can bring down the rest of the Kerch bridge and can attack a vital rail junctions in Metropol and northern Crimea with HIMARS. It also makes staying southwestern Ukraine difficult for the Russians with the possibility of being cut off there and in Crimea. They just need to cut the railways; the tanks travel long distances using them, wear out after a few hundred miles on the road and start throwing their tracks, railways also transport, fuel ammo and replacements.
> 
> It looks dire for the Russians as their options shrink and the Ukrainians expand with the shifting balance of forces and their quality. Soon the Russian could be down by 20 or 30 BTGs with tens of thousands of men and the Ukrainians will be getting enough Russian equipment to field several new battalions along with enough ammo to kill a lot of them. The balance of forces and their quality is shifting quickly with the Ukrainians gaining huge advantages in numbers of fighting forces, their quality and their effectiveness. They are also getting more western weapons too and that just adds to the weight of the forces they are pressing the Russians with.
> 
> Many organizations supporting the war are coming into fruition, like the massive expansion and creation of a drone air force, others are repurposing boats and yachts for crossing the Dnieper or are helping with preparing the troops for winter. Replacement troops are being trained in several countries and there are probably more replacements than loses lately with more in the pipeline, plus the Ukrainians are training new battalions inside Ukraine with plenty of retired outside expert help. Then there are the territorials and reservists who multiply the army's combat power.


The third route between Dzhankoi and Novooleksiyka across the Sivash is an option besides Perekop and Kerch.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


>


in the comments section of the vid you posted:

I'm a retired FF. Now a arson investigator. Look at the parts that was dropped where the "Truck bomb" was supposed to be. The painted lines are bubbled not burned. The heat of the explosion was under the bridge. If it was on the bridge, the lines would have been completely black. Oil based paint holds carbon


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The third route between Dzhankoi and Novooleksiyka across the Sivash is an option besides Perekop and Kerch.


All roads and especially railroads lead Dahankoy and there is no alternate rail route to western Crimea, it should be in HIMARS range from the coast, if they can get in Range. If Vlad uses tactical nuke anywhere it would be at the entrance to Crimea in order to stop a Ukrainian advance. However poor communications and Russian troops on the ground who don't want to get nuked themselves and who are reluctant to report retreats because of prison time might make this option a problem. 

Nobody in the area wants to get a nuke dropped by an inaccurate Russian missile that could be miles off target, even the Russians. Would you call Vlad if the Ukrainians were breaking through, you couldn't surrender, or retreat and your news would be met by an inaccurate nuke of unknown size going off in your AO inside 10 minutes from your call!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 8, 2022)

*2016 


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578787525938016256*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578790564874665984


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578790564874665984


I especially like how they projected that perfect square of darkness


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578755677321060353


----------



## Horselover fat (Oct 8, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *2016
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578787525938016256*


The war did start in 2014.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

Listen carefully, people like this will be making policy based on delusion, they run the GOP and their leaders are afraid of them and do as they say, no matter how crazy, unless it has to do with taxing the rich, then it will be no dice.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578859489008443394


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

A headquarters full of staff officers will do that when its HIMARS O'clock and officers are the guiltiest of war crimes. Live by the sword, die by the sword. They aren't missing much leadership from these guys when they are snuffed. Not a soldier, an orc whipper and driver, war criminal. He died for nothing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578820711636172800


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578822142996938752


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2022)

Well from the looks of it, vlady pooh is having a great birthday of surprises .

There are some report of resignations too at the higher up lvls tooo...I have read today...

Everything is crumbling....

Gonna get interesting


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2022)

Very happy that bridge got hit, it's bout time..js


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Well from the looks of it, vlady pooh is having a great birthday of surprises .
> 
> There are some report of resignations too at the higher up lvls tooo...I have read today...
> 
> ...


It's no way out o'clock.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

They will get there next year


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578830160362901504


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578834640692924416


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 8, 2022)

Don't know if it was authentic but saw a pic of what looked like one of those drug smuggling boats that travel below the surface with just a small viewing window and snorkel above water. It was supposedly abandon on shore in the general area of the Crimean bridge. Also came across a retired army demolition expert saying that he believes the explosion came from under the bridge.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's no way out o'clock.


It is....time is running out...problem with that is how desperate is he now...just have to wait and see...

Chess board is getting interesting


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 8, 2022)

Thought this was interesting


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

Ya know that 1984 slogan sounds like Rob Roy!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578822563605905413


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 8, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> No sift in scale. Those are cheap 122mm rockets. Ukraine has been doing exactly what happened in the video a lot before this and so has Russia. War is fucked up.


Okay


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

We are losing badly, what do we do? I know let's blow up some civilian buildings, that will stop the Ukrainian army from killing us like flies! Jenuis, let's waste our limited resources on stupidity that won't help the situation at all, it will trigger the libs though! Hate makes ya stupid I guess because this ain't rational on any level and is counterproductive, besides being stupid and cruel, not to mention a war crime. A destroyed or damage bridge harms their cause, a blown-up building doesn't help the Russians one little bit and wastes ammo. The Ukrainians use their ammo to kill Russian soldiers, which is why they have so few, and the Ukrainians have so many; aside from motivation and morale born of confidence in leadership, command and government.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578905348341014528


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578665161246011392


Only one candle….


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

Donarious said:


> Oh no, what's next? I'm a Russian asset?
> 
> You guys got anything that's actually funny and doesn't make you look lame?


No, yer just acting like a judgmental, arrogant asshole who is not looking for conversation or discussion by insulting the entire group on the thread. Read how to win friends and influence people for some basics on socialization.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 8, 2022)

“Socialization”…he might think that’s how one becomes a socialist


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 8, 2022)

printer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578767217537486850


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

There's more than America bolstering a new Marshall plan for Ukraine and others in the region and the resulting prosperity and trade opportunities will be the same as with the EU which it helped found. Russia will end up financing a lot of Ukraine's reconstruction with seized money and assets and bring their oil and gas online for Europe will lower global energy prices. They can do the job of containing Russia along with others and the future money Europe spends for energy will also contribute to its security, even without NATO membership, NATO can have allies too, their energy resources and desire will get them into the EU pretty quick. Ukraine is an investment, not a cost, they say always invest in people with ideas and not in ideas, ideas are nothing without people to execute them.

A prosperous liberal democratic Ukraine and Belarus will change the culture and politics of Russia over time and that is what Vlad feared, the death of his shitty flawed and morally bankrupt culture that was inherited from Stalin and imperialism is embedded in it, as is Russian ethnic dominance in the Empire, now called a federation but run by a corrupt despotic Czar. Ukraine is now the cultural leader in the Slavic world and soon it will be the economic leader and a magnet for smart young Russians with the right political attitude. There will be lots of radio TV and internet pouring into European Russia from Ukraine and Belarus one day and Russian language TV and radio stations working out of Kyiv and Minsk. Ukraine is still a place where a Russian speaker can feel at home and the language is easy to pick up for them


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578918045229416449


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Don't know if it was authentic but saw a pic of what looked like one of those drug smuggling boats that travel below the surface with just a small viewing window and snorkel above water. It was supposedly abandon on shore in the general area of the Crimean bridge. Also came across a retired army demolition expert saying that he believes the explosion came from under the bridge.


It looks like the explosion was on the top of the bridge, from the visual evidence. The top is blackened, with damage from shrapnel type debris, while the underside appears to have clean paint and no scarring.
But i am not a forensic expert...Or any kind of expert...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 8, 2022)

Noticed the crusty sock has pretty much zero grows or helpful cannabis content posted - all political banter or lame sarcasm that he / she “ apologized “ for.

Post / activity logs show it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 8, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Only one candle….


but it was a big one...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

I'm, surprised at how many grey beards there are fighting this war, considering the population and how many young guys aren't in uniform. The old farts can drive tanks I suppose, they volunteer and are probably territorials for the most part. Usually, we think of war being fought by clean shaven young men with stubble from being in the field. These guys sport beards and weird haircuts and come from all walks of life, a modern citizen army.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578844165395578880


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> “Socialization”…he might think that’s how one becomes a socialist


maybe a sense of community?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578927271007883264
They need to recall Flynn for a military ceremony...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

Putin has Nukes pointed at her and threatened to vaporize her, but the stupid runs deep among the Trumpers. This ain't yer grandad's republican party of hawks! The liberals are now hawks and the FBI changed sides!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578934603955331072


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

Look who's selling the chickenshit narrative, I didn't think Donald liked losers and Vlad is becoming a bigger loser every day, but so is Donald, he hit bedrock but is still digging with a pick. Birds of a feather stick together, and I figure these two will go hand in hand through the gates of Hell.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578944224619204608


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm, surprised at how many grey beards there are fighting this war, considering the population and how many young guys aren't in uniform. The old farts can drive tanks I suppose, they volunteer and are probably territorials for the most part. Usually, we think of war being fought by clean shaven young men with stubble from being in the field. These guys sport beards and weird haircuts and come from all walks of life, a modern citizen army.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578844165395578880


that could so be me...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578943768237309954


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578943768237309954


Happy birthday pooty ....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578908065545351168


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578917111111778304


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578839549228089344


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Or any kind of expert...


that is not what you said when you asked for those pics


----------



## CCGNZ (Oct 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5209957


As we previously discussed, the bridge over the Kerch Strait connecting Russia w/Crimea has finally been whacked,Putin's pride and joy,and on his birthday nonetheless. Big question,the Russian response, probably stepped up attacks on Ukranian infrastructure and of course random missile attacks on civilian targets


----------



## ANC (Oct 9, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> As we previously discussed, the bridge over the Kerch Strait connecting Russia w/Crimea has finally been whacked,Putin's pride and joy,and on his birthday nonetheless. Big question,the Russian response, probably stepped up attacks on Ukranian infrastructure and of course random missile attacks on civilian targets


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

This is just Germany and I do hope they will arrive before spring; they are Germans remember! Apparently, they are coming through with a bunch of tanks, giving permission to third countries to transfer them to Ukraine. Maybe getting nordstream 1&2 blown up convinced them that the way out was to finish off the Russians ASAP. So, there are AA missiles and tanks in addition to winter gear on the way too, other NATO countries are sending winter gear too. The Ukrainians will have plenty while the Russians freeze without proper clothing and will be inside around a stove when they can and not out on sentry duty freezing their asses and getting frost bitten. The Russians will be fucked this winter, especially in cold weather when the well-equipped Ukrainians will take full advantage. I don't think the action will end with winter, if there are Russians left on their territory, they are gonna have a Helluva time without winter clothing and survival equipment.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579098706066182144


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

Good luck with that Vlad, if they didn't join in before, they are not gonna when yer getting yer ass whipped badly and the Ukrainians are much, much stronger. Even the territorials on his border now have Russian tanks, APCs, Russian artillery and of course plenty of Javelins, NLAWs, RPGs and mortars, many of them have combat experience and have been training for 6 months and have multiple layers of dug in defenses too.

The Ukrainians wouldn't even bother to blow up any bridges from Belarus, they would need them for future offensive operations...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579095040827457536


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

To do it, then need the coast of Azov and the Kerch bridge down, same idea though, light special forces using speed boats to transport the light buggies to Crimea. Starve them out and defeat most of them inside Ukraine, Vlad doesn't have much left in Crimea, it's all in Ukraine and might not be able to get back in with cut rail lines in the south and short fuel supplies.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579079236006150144


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

This is where the best remaining Russian forces are, their elite units, cut off and being destroyed in Kherson.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579024304385032192


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579087710215901185


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

When they kill or capture Russians, they look through their cellphones too...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579122146227671041


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> It is....time is running out...problem with that is how desperate is he now...just have to wait and see...
> 
> Chess board is getting interesting


Told ya Russia needed to leave Crimea for the trouble..Ukraine was one step ahead


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

*Why the appointment of a new commander isn’t likely to turn the tide for Russia | DW News*

66,748 views Oct 9, 2022 DW talks to former US military general Ben Hodges about the appointment of a new commander overseeing Russia's forces in Ukraine.

Air Force General Sergei Surovikin was named by Russia's Defense Ministry on Saturday as the overall commander of Russian forces fighting in Ukraine, Moscow's third senior military appointment
in a week.

This happens a day after a bridge linking Russia to Crimea was damaged by a massive explosion and amidst further Russian losses in Ukraine. 

Although Russian authorities say that traffic has resumed on the Crimean bridge, ferries have now been carrying people between the peninsula and Russian.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

When you're getting aid from 50 countries and a couple of dozen rich countries in Europe are giving this level of aid, it is hard for the Russians to defeat them. Everything given is an investment, not an expense and in the future the money they pay Ukraine for gas and oil will be used for their defense and if there is enough cash, even the gifts will be paid back. The seized Russian money can be used to rebuild Ukraine, but it might take a half a trillion or more of it before it's over.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579084036060119042


----------



## printer (Oct 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Why the appointment of a new commander isn’t likely to turn the tide for Russia | DW News*
> 
> 66,748 views Oct 9, 2022 DW talks to former US military general Ben Hodges about the appointment of a new commander overseeing Russia's forces in Ukraine.
> 
> ...


Ferries are transporting truck according to the Russian news.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578822142996938752


He’s a happy man…clearly proud of the promotion & new assignment - I expect great things from him


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

The partial destruction of the bridge, large Ukrainian advances on the ground and collapsing Russian morale are causing a mass exodus of Russians from Crimea as people panic and flee, lest they are trapped there. This will help to win the peace as those who would vote for Russia leave and if the Ukrainians take the place, those empty houses will be filled with homeless refuges from the cities of Ukraine. This, along with the war and sanction on Russia will change the facts on the ground in Crimea. There were already a majority who favored Ukraine there and it will increase to the same level as the of the rest of the country.

Every problem presents an opportunity, and this is a good example The problem of a Russian invasion was turned into an opportunity to evict the Russians and reclaim the entire country. It means more than that though, Ukraine will get tremendous PR, future investment, international goodwill, EU membership, reduced internal corruption and also have regional power.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579088281446539264


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

printer said:


> Ferries are transporting truck according to the Russian news.


They are not done with the Kerch bridge yet, but its partial destruction spooked the Russians in Crimea to exit, and the threat will make them think real hard about trying to hold southern Ukraine. Everybody expects a drive to the sea of Azov to divide the Russians and threaten the Kerch bridge. If they reach the coast, the panic will be really on.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> He’s a happy man…clearly proud of the promotion & new assignment - I expect great things from him


He looks like Dr. Evil from an Austin Powers movie, he'd better not visit Ukraine, or he might not get out alive, like his troops and especially his officers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

Looks like the Belarus attack is off, the Russians are telling them, if you won't use it, we will. You don't invade a country when the last of your ammo is being sent to Russia, they already cleaned out their reserves of ammo and equipment out of desperation, so this must be the last of it, except for what the units have. After this war Belarus will be essentially defenseless but will have lots of Russian internal security forces stationed there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579146787667185664


----------



## Gusinator (Oct 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Putin continues to slowly shut off the natural gas flow to Europe and mass troops on the Ukraine border.


Their going to Mexico now in case yall didnt know but Mexico does not have the infrastructrue at this moment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

A good sign is when people vote with their feet while their mouths are muzzled, and their vote doesn't count. They aren't participants in their own destiny like many Ukrainians, they are the victims of a dictator and their own fear of him. A herd of sheep is facing a pack of wolves, the wolves are better armed, organized and smarter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579143782108647426


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

Gusinator said:


> Their going to Mexico now in case yall didnt know but Mexico does not have the infrastructrue at this moment.


They will get by for now, it might be a cold winter for Europe, but it will be a much worse one for what's left of the Russian army in Ukraine. There is an estimated 5 trillion cubic meters of gas reserves in Ukraine along with plenty of oil. Pipelines from Russia to Europe run right over the gas fields too and there is a huge amount of money to be made, greed and desperation will do the rest. In the meantime, the die has been cast and it is what it is, Putin is gonna lose and Russia will be humiliated, Putin might also lose his life over it too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

Looks like nobody is on Vlad's Christmas card list this year; The Grinch who stole Christmas, life imitates art, or in this case a Children's book.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579072002727432192


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

I thought this was a pretty good watch, a message from Minister of Defense of Ukraine to the Russians.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579156558906523648


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

Vlad clutches his pearls in horror. Considering what he did and is doing to civilian infrastructure and civilians in Ukraine, he can go fuck himself and has been more or less told to do so by most western leaders.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579168677244456961


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579189107192139776


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

The Kherson front is where the Russians have their best soldiers the paratroopers and others, so they will destroy them at a distance and not risk as many troops in up front combat. These are the guys cut off from resupply on the wrong side of the river, because HIMARS took their supply bridges out and now the whole place including the river is in M777 range.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579173920196169729


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

Somebody else noticed too and made a meme


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579159212860448769


----------



## printer (Oct 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579151613599809536


----------



## printer (Oct 9, 2022)

*Kurgan schoolchildren will start studying the basics of military training by the end of 2022*
Basic military training lessons will appear in Kurgan schools by the end of 2022. This was told by the head of the Kurgan region Vadim Shumkov.

“I instructed to work out the launch of elementary military training lessons in schools. Let's start this year," Shumkov wrote in his telegram channel.

The governor of the region expressed hope that the lessons of basic military training will return to schools during the congratulations of teachers on Teacher's Day. Vadim Shumkov wants the existing interests of children in the form of "spider-men, hulks and other fantastic creatures" to be replaced with images of heroes and commanders of the Second World War.








Курганские школьники начнут изучать основы военной подготовки до конца 2022 года


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Primary military training will be introduced in Sverdlovsk schools*
In the schools of the Sverdlovsk region, they plan to open special classes with basic military training (NVP). This was told by the head of the regional branch of DOSAAF of the Sverdlovsk region Vladimir Mezentsev.

“We are now actively negotiating with the ministries of education and sports [of the Sverdlovsk region], instructor teams. <...> We will prepare specialized classes of NVP in each school, military-patriotic clubs, which will be used precisely as exemplary groups that will show other students what a person who is engaged in NVP can do, ”Mezentsev told the TASS news agency.

Schoolchildren will be taught sports training, hand-to-hand combat, first aid and how to control drones and quadrocopters. According to Mezentsev, in grades 1-2, students will be taught love for the motherland, in grades 4-5, classes with weapons will begin, and from the age of 16 they will be introduced to military regulations and taught drill. A lecture on safety precautions was prepared for children, as well as practical exercises with firing blanks.








В свердловских школах введут начальную военную подготовку


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*The Kremlin answered the question about the use of nuclear weapons after the explosion on the Crimean bridge*
Press Secretary of the President of the Russian Federation Dmitry Peskov called the question of the application of nuclear doctrine after the incident on the Crimean bridge wrong. He shared these arguments in response to a question about the use of nuclear weapons by the Russian Federation after the explosion on the bridge.

"Not. A completely wrong statement of the question, ”Peskov told RIA Novosti. So he answered the question whether the words mean that the terrorist attack on the Crimean bridge was aimed at the possibility of using Russia's nuclear potential and whether this falls under the nuclear doctrine.

According to Russian President Vladimir, the explosion of the Crimean bridge is a terrorist act. He stated this during a meeting with the head of the Investigative Committee (IC) of the Russian Federation Alexander Bastrykin. According to preliminary information, a truck exploded on the Crimean bridge on October 8. As a result, the road and railway tracks were damaged. Restoration work is underway there and traffic has already been launched for cars in two lanes. Earlier, the office of the President of Ukraine hinted that the country was involved in undermining the Crimean bridge. After the newspaper The New York Times wrote that Kyiv officials were involved in the incident. The Investigative Committee of the Russian Federation opened a criminal case in connection with the emergency on the Crimean bridge, all the circumstances of the incident are being clarified.








В Кремле ответили на вопрос о применении ядерного оружия после взрыва на Крымском мосту


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Bloomberg: The EU is preparing to give the frozen assets of the Russian Federation for the restoration of Ukraine*
The European Commission (EC) is preparing a base to direct the frozen Russian assets to the restoration of Ukraine. It is reported by Bloomberg.

According to the material, the assets of the Russian Federation subject to sanctions are frozen, which makes their use or alienation difficult. According to the agency, the legal possibility of seizing assets under the restrictions of the European Union (EU) will allow them to be sent to the restoration of Ukraine, writes Bloomberg.

It notes that the EC plans to increase the powers of the EU countries to seize restricted assets by expanding the list of crimes. It is noted that it already includes money laundering and corruption, including violation of EU sanctions.

Western countries stepped up sanctions pressure on Russia after the start of a special operation in Ukraine. Subsequently, the US and EU countries froze all Russian assets. According to the Central Bank of the Russian Federation, Russia's international reserves fell by almost $40 billion since then. Earlier, Kiev also demanded to receive Russian assets as "payment of reparations by Russia for the damage caused," Utro.ru reports.








Bloomberg: ЕС готовится отдать замороженные активы РФ на восстановление Украины


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

*How the Armed Forces of Ukraine defeated the best Russian units. Frames that will go down in history*
463,978 views Oct 9, 2022 On September 21, putin announced an open mobilization in the rf, which he called partial. Perhaps, it would have frightened the Ukrainians, but for their previous experience of fierce resistance to the enemy. In February-March, we were confronted to no draftees who had never seen combat. We were confronted to the strong elite units. Nevertheless, the Ukrainians haven’t lost heart. They have done the impossible. We have collected historical footage in chronological order to remind of the courage and invincibility of our soldiers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

*Russian economy is close to collapse: Main reserve may be completely exhausted by 2024*
77,070 views Oct 9, 2022 The West has imposed unprecedented sanctions on Moscow since the start of Russia's full-scale invasion of Ukraine. The Kremlin is already in serious trouble. Although the main economic weapon - the introduction of an oil embargo - has not yet entered into force. By annexing Ukrainian territories and starting mobilization within the country, Vladimir Putin exacerbated the already difficult economic situation in the country. Putin says he “expects increased sanctions to put pressure on the Russian economy.” Our colleagues will tell you about the real state of affairs in Russia.


----------



## printer (Oct 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> We did try diplomacy. Putin broke the treaty that was the result from that. The US is obliged to help Ukraine under that same treaty. It is a shame how many people think that keeping one's word is an object of criticism.
> 
> _
> 
> ...


Just caught up to your post, I really should checked first. Would have saved me from typing out the clauses.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2022)

printer said:


> A diplomatic solution? But what good would a diplomatic solution be if we do not honour the ones in place already? So you say that the diplomatic solution of 1994 treaty no longer applies? Russia already said they will not use nukes against Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My posts aren't getting through to him. Maybe yours will.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

*Retired general breaks down the ‘Russian way of war’*
42,318 views Oct 9, 2022 Retired Brig. Gen. Mark Kimmitt discusses the Crimean bridge explosion and the status of Russia’s army with CNN’s Jim Acosta as the invasion in Ukraine continues.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

There have been multiple reports of this on Twitter, but the Russian trolls and bots are very active on there now. The MAGATS and Russians are reading from the same script and posting too.

If Belarus is really planning to attack, then their military leaders are morons, and it would be a blunder that would exceed Putin by invading Ukraine in the first place. They will have mutinies in the army, coup attempts and revolution, the Belarussian fighters in Ukraine will be going home and Poland will go nuts as will the Baltic states. The Belarussian army wouldn't make it 20 km inside Ukraine before being destroyed by their territorials alone, not to mention the reseve force of regular army. They gave away much of their equipment to Russia for the war in Ukraine, all their wartime stocks were sent as was their reserve tanks. I saw videos of them reading the name plates on the destroyed tanks months ago and if they are buying out of date ammo from N Korea, they've already cleaned Belarus out.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579235228731985921


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 9, 2022)

This is what I posted about earlier about the bridge, a water drone? Russia supposedly towed it out to sea and blew it up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> This is what I posted about earlier about the bridge, a water drone? Russia supposedly towed it out to sea and blew it up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210312


Looks like a reconnaissance drone boat about the size of a kayak, looks like it operates on the surface and does not look designed for semi submerged or underwater operation. It probably would have a self-destruct or sinking option though and should be "self-disposing".


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2022)

oh how far Chomsky has fallen. Or shall I say, how far Chomsky has moved toward right wing authoritarianism.

I posted a video earlier that gave all of Chomsky's views on this matter. Here is a rebuttal.

*Harsh Critique of Chomsky on Ukraine*

_








Harsh Critique of Chomsky on Ukraine - New Politics


A discussion with Noam Chomsky was called “A Left Response to the Russian Invasion of Ukraine”. It wouldn’t be far wrong to say Chomsky placed all of the blame for Russia’s attack on the U.S. government. The title of the event should have been “Chomsky Calls for Realpolitik for the 21st century”.




newpol.org





Though Chomsky denounced the Russian invasion of Ukraine, calling it a crime of aggression, it wouldn’t be far wrong to say Chomsky placed all of the blame for Russia’s attack on the U.S. government. The U.S., he said, crossed obvious “red lines” when it was clear that Russia would react violently. 

The title of the event should have been “Chomsky Calls for Realpolitik for the 21st century.” ... Realists want nations to respect great powers’ “spheres of influence,” “national interests,” the balance of power, etc. and rail against human rights, democracy, equality or other moral considerations as a major concern for foreign policy.

Now, what has any of that have to do with us on the Left? Where are the matters dear to us like democracy, equality, class and national self-determination? In fact, *not a single leftis*t was mentioned by Chomsky in his hour-long interview. 

Chomsky detailed the assurances made to Gorbachev and others that if the Soviet Union (in 1990) allowed Germany to reunite and join NATO then NATO would not advance “one inch” further eastward. These verbal promises were made though there was nothing as solid as a treaty defining this. On the other hand Chomsky did not mention the written and signed 1994 Budapest Memorandum which guaranteed in writing that Russia and the US and Britain would respect Ukraine’s then existing 40-year-old borders. When Fletcher brings it up (19:21) and the general question of security, Chomsky ducks the question and starts talking about neutrality which he says has worked well for Mexico, Austria and Finland.

Fletcher brings up the Budapest Memorandum again (21:30) and asks how Ukrainians could expect Russia to abide by a treaty since in 2014 Russia violated the Memorandum, seized Crimea, and supported the Donbas separatists.

Chomsky answers, “Certainly Ukraine could not assume that Russia would abide by treaty” and then goes off on the fact that the U.S. doesn’t abide by treaties and gives example after example. Then he seemingly goes back to Fletcher’s question and says the issue is “Are the circumstances such that the great powers will live up to their commitments?” and then he goes on a riff of what would the situation have been now if the U.S. had listened to the warnings of statesman like Kennan. Other than saying something vague about “circumstances,” he doesn’t explain how Ukraine was supposed to deal with a Russian government that ignored its own written pledge not to invade._

The paper does a fair job of reciting what Chomsky said.. I note that @Donarious , the so called "Canadian" pro fascist pacifist said exactly what Chomsky said regarding "how bad the United Sates has been". The problem with using the "they do it too" argument is, *if it's morally wrong for the US to invade and occupy other countries, how does one use that to justify what Russia is doing? * Isn't that line of argument just a rhetorical fallacy?

After detailing Chomsky's and Fletchers debate, the author steps in with his own conclusion:

_consider what isn’t in Chomsky’s remarks. For one, the words “solidarity with Ukraine” are absent. *He never suggests we in the Left ask Ukrainians what they want*, whether they think they’re American pawns or whether want to fight on to defend their country. *Chomsky, does not mention what any Ukrainian is thinking, and he never talks about weapons, whether Ukraine has any right to get weapons to defend itself.*

Noam Chomsky’s exercise in realpolitik is depressing. He should know that the Left should not be involved defending notions of spheres of influence or geopolitics._


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> NATO is an agreement between nations to cooperate in the defense of each member. It is not aggressive. If Ukraine wants to join NATO and NATO members all agree then Russia has zero to say on the matter. NATO does not threaten Russia. Russia does not threaten NATO, it just threatens small neighbors who want to join NATO. I wonder why that is?
> 
> You are circling your wagons around protecting Russian fascism. I suggest you reconsider.


My God that sounds like a Union!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Why do you say Ukraine should bow down to Russia?


that is precisely what he has been trying to sell.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2022)

also, watching them kick Russian ass up&down the sunflower fields does not bespeak fierce division, and exposes the claim as fascist propaganda.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> How do you stay dry while swimming?


not to mention the horseback riding.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Along those lines, earlier you said that if nobody had helped them, Ukraine would have to pursue diplomatic options. What do those look like to you? As you say here, Russia isn't going to stop until they conquer the nation, that's their goal. What diplomatic options existed.
> 
> You seem to be indicating that if you get attacked, you should appease the attacker instead of defending yourself.


not just seems: he is plainly saying that Ukraine should cede territory in order to save his from fallout.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Our Cockroaches will outlive yours.


even after a nuking!


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2022)

Open Letter to Noam Chomsky (and Other Like-Minded Intellectuals) on the Russia-Ukraine War - Notes - e-flux


An open letter to Noam Chomsky from a group of Ukrainian scholars.



www.e-flux.com





Dear Professor Chomsky,

We are a group of Ukrainian academic economists who were grieved by a series of your recent interviews and commentaries on the Russian war on Ukraine. We believe that your public opinion on this matter is counter-productive to bringing an end to the unjustified Russian invasion of Ukraine and all the deaths and suffering it has brought into our home country.

Having familiarized ourselves with the body of your interviews on this matter, we noticed several recurring fallacies in your line of argument. In what follows, we wish to point out these patterns to you, alongside our brief response:
*
Pattern #1: Denying Ukraine’s sovereign integrity*

In your interview to Jeremy Scahill at The Intercept from April 14, 2022 you claimed: “The fact of the matter is Crimea is off the table. We may not like it. Crimeans apparently do like it.” We wish to bring to your attention several historical facts:

First, Russia’s annexation of Crimea in 2014 has violated the Budapest memorandum (in which it promised to respect and protect Ukrainian borders, including Crimea), the Treaty on Friendship, Partnership and Cooperation (which it signed with Ukraine in 1997 with the same promises), and, according to the order of the UN International Court of Justice, it violated the international law.

Second, “Crimeans” is not an ethnicity or a cohesive group of people—but Crimean Tatars are. These are the indigenous people of Crimea, who were deported by Stalin in 1944 (and were able to come back home only after the USSR fell apart), and were forced to flee again in 2014 when Russia occupied Crimea. Of those who stayed, dozens have been persecuted, jailed on false charges and missing, probably dead.

Third, if by “liking” you refer to the outcome of the Crimean “referendum” on March 16, 2014, please note that this “referendum” was held at gunpoint and declared invalid by the General Assembly of the United Nations. At the same time, the majority of voters in Crimea supported Ukraine’s independence in 1991.

*Pattern #2: Treating Ukraine as an American pawn on a geo-political chessboard*

Whether willingly or unwillingly, your interviews insinuate that Ukrainians are fighting with Russians because the US instigated them to do so, that Euromaidan happened because the US tried to detach Ukraine from the Russian sphere of influence, etc. Such an attitude denies the agency of Ukraine and is a slap in the face to millions of Ukrainians who are risking their lives for the desire to live in a free country. Simply put, have you considered the possibility that Ukrainians would like to detach from the Russian sphere of influence due to a history of genocide, cultural oppression, and constant denial of the right to self-determination?

*Pattern #3. Suggesting that Russia was threatened by NATO*

In your interviews, you are eager to bring up the alleged promise by [US Secretary of State] James Baker and President George H.W. Bush to Gorbachev that, if he agreed to allow a unified Germany to rejoin NATO, the US would ensure that NATO would move “not one inch eastward.” First, please note that the historicity of this promise is highly contested among scholars, although Russia has been active in promoting it. The premise is that NATO’s eastward expansion left Putin with no other choice but to attack. But the reality is different. Eastern European states joined, and Ukraine and Georgia aspired to join NATO, in order to defend themselves from Russian imperialism. They were right in their aspirations, given that Russia did attack Georgia in 2008 and Ukraine in 2014. Moreover, current requests by Finland and Sweden to join NATO came in direct response to Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, consistent with NATO expansion being a consequence of Russian imperialism, and not vice versa.

In addition, we disagree with the notion that sovereign nations shouldn’t be making alliances based on the will of their people because of disputed verbal promises made by James Baker and George H.W. Bush to Gorbachev.

*Pattern #4. Stating that the US isn’t any better than Russia*

While you admittedly call the Russian invasion of Ukraine a “war crime,” it appears to us that you cannot do so without naming in the same breath all of the past atrocities committed by the US abroad (e.g., in Iraq or Afghanistan) and, ultimately, spending most of your time discussing the latter. As economists, we are not in a position to correct your historical metaphors and, needless to say, we condemn the unjustified killings of civilians by any power in the past. However, not bringing Putin up on war crime charges at the International Criminal Court in the Hague just because some past leader did not receive similar treatment would be the wrong conclusion to draw from any historical analogy. In contrast, we argue that prosecuting Putin for the war crimes that are being deliberately committed in Ukraine would set an international precedent for the world leaders attempting to do the same in the future.

*Pattern #5. Whitewashing Putin’s goals for invading Ukraine*

In your interviews, you go to great lengths to rationalize Putin’s goals of “demilitarization” and “neutralization” of Ukraine. Please note that, in his TV address from February 24, 2022, marking the beginning of the war, the verbatim goal declared by Putin for this “military operation” is to “denazify” Ukraine. This concept builds on his long pseudo-historical article from July 2021, denying Ukraine’s existence and claiming that Ukrainians were not a nation. As elaborated in the “denazification manual” published by the Russian official press agency RIA Novosti, a “Nazi” is simply a human being who self-identifies as Ukrainian, the establishment of a Ukrainian state thirty years ago was the “Nazification of Ukraine,” and any attempt to build such a state has to be a “Nazi” act. According to this genocide handbook, denazification implies a military defeat, purging, and population-level “re-education.”“Demilitarization” and “neutralization” imply the same goal—without weapons Ukraine will not be able to defend itself, and Russia will reach its long-term goal of destroying Ukraine.

*Pattern #6. Assuming that Putin is interested in a diplomatic solution*

All of us very much hoped for a cease-fire and a negotiated settlement, which could have saved many human lives. Yet, we find it preposterous how you repeatedly assign the blame for not reaching this settlement to Ukraine (for not offering Putin some “escape hatch”) or the US (for supposedly insisting on the military rather than diplomatic solution) instead of the actual aggressor, who has repeatedly and intentionally bombed civilians, maternity wards, hospitals, and humanitarian corridors during those very “negotiations.” Given the escalatory rhetoric (cited above) of the Russian state media, Russia’s goal is erasure and subjugation of Ukraine, not a “diplomatic solution.”

*Pattern #7. Advocating that yielding to Russian demands is the way to avert the nuclear war*

Since the Russian invasion, Ukraine lives in a constant nuclear threat, not just due to being a prime target for Russian nuclear missiles but also due to the Russian occupation of Ukrainian nuclear power plants.

But what are the alternatives to fighting for freedom? Unconditional surrender and then elimination of Ukrainians off the face of the Earth (see above)? Have you ever wondered why President Zelenskyy, with the overwhelming support of the Ukrainian people, is pleading with Western leaders to provide heavy weapons despite the potential threat of nuclear escalation? The answer to this question is not “Because of Uncle Sam,” but rather due to the fact that Russian war crimes in Bucha and many other Ukrainian cities and villages have shown that living under Russian occupation is a tangible “hell on earth” happening right now, requiring immediate action.

Arguably, any concessions to Russia will not reduce the probability of a nuclear war but lead to escalation. If Ukraine falls, Russia may attack other countries (Moldova, Georgia, Kazakhstan, Finland or Sweden) and can also use its nuclear blackmail to push the rest of Europe into submission. And Russia is not the only nuclear power in the world. Other countries, such as China, India, Pakistan, and North Korea are watching. Just imagine what will happen if they learn that nuclear powers can get whatever they want using nuclear blackmail.

Professor Chomsky, we hope you will consider the facts and re-evaluate your conclusions. If you truly value Ukrainian lives as you claim to, we would like to kindly ask you to refrain from adding further fuel to the Russian war machine by spreading views very much akin to Russian propaganda.

Should you wish to engage further on any of the above-mentioned points, we are always open to discussion.

Kind regards,

Bohdan Kukharskyy, City University of New York
Anastassia Fedyk, University of California, Berkeley
Yuriy Gorodnichenko, University of California, Berkeley
Ilona Sologoub, VoxUkraine NGO


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 9, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Along those lines, earlier you said that if nobody had helped them, Ukraine would have to pursue diplomatic options. What do those look like to you? As you say here, Russia isn't going to stop until they conquer the nation, that's their goal. What diplomatic options existed.
> 
> You seem to be indicating that if you get attacked, you should appease the attacker instead of defending yourself.


How very…un-American: siding with bullies goes against our national character (or, as we used to say, “we will not negotiate with terrorists”)


----------



## HGCC (Oct 9, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> How very…un-American: siding with bullies goes against our national character (or, as we used to say, “we will not negotiate with terrorists”)


I think the guy said he was Canadian. Between that dude and Alanis morrisette, you got a lot to answer for canada! 

It is something where I'm like "dude...what does that say about the content of your character" when these people come in and say that the Ukrainians should have just shown their belly and hoped for the best.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> How very…un-American: siding with bullies goes against our national character (or, as we used to say, “we will not negotiate with terrorists”)


unless the alternative is socialists.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I think the guy said he was Canadian. Between that dude and Alanis morrisette, you got a lot to answer for canada!
> 
> It is something where I'm like "dude...what does that say about the content of your character" when these people come in and say that the Ukrainians should have just shown their belly and hoped for the best.


Alanis, pshaw. Behold true blasphemy.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We all joined the tribe and are enforcing group discipline, perfectly normal, contrarian views will be ridiculed and challenged as yours have been. You now find yourself getting torn to pieces by a pack. However, your main problem is you don't have a moral or ethical leg to stand on and are forced into the position of defending the indefensible, Putin, Russia and fascism in general. You deny the principle of self-determination as a foundation of international law and are ignoring the UN charter which stopped wars of imperial aggression and ended empires in general, including the British. Trump wants to get away with breaking the law in the states and is threatening dire consequences to the country if he is indicted and sent to prison, fuck him and fuck Putin too.


I think you are mistaking a disarticulation of faulty reason as something about group loyalty. Contrarian views will be challenged, yes, but not ridiculed unless the bearer resorts to bad logic or will not reference questionable premises.

Contrarian views that pass the fire assay have been and are welcomed.
You slander us, sir.





__





Fire Assay Analysis | SGS


Gold, platinum and palladium analysis are too important to leave to chance. Lead fire assay is an SGS specialty. Contact us today.




www.sgs.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I think the guy said he was Canadian. Between that dude and Alanis morrisette, you got a lot to answer for canada!
> 
> It is something where I'm like "dude...what does that say about the content of your character" when these people come in and say that the Ukrainians should have just shown their belly and hoped for the best.


Justin Bieber is enough of a burden to bear. Take heart, you are not alone, we have them too, the difference is they don't have a political party to call home and wander the wilderness confused like this poor fellow. Once they gathered in a convoy and occupied Ottawa briefly, but Americans paid for the party including a hot tub in front of the parliament building. Where they would sit drinking beer or Tims coffee and whine about the dictatorship they were living under, FREEDUM!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think you are mistaking a disarticulation of faulty reason as something about group loyalty. Contrarian views will be challenged, yes, but not ridiculed unless the bearer resorts to bad logic or will not reference questionable premises.
> 
> Contrarian views that pass the fire assay have been and are welcomed.
> You slander us, sir.
> ...


All groups operate the same way, human psychology and the propensities of tribalism, ridicule is regularly used to shoot down bad ideas. This fellow was deliberately contrarian, that was the whole point and disingenuous, never made a positive point or suggestion and just bitched about things that are not supported by evidence and of course ad hominrn attacks. Most here joined the Ukrainian tribe and that includes the usual dehumanization of the foe, Ukrainians call them orcs. I joined myself and proudly wear the war paint, feathers and the bone in my nose!  Americans call them Magats or fascists BTW and the tribal lines in America are stark. There is nothing wrong with it, it's just the way humans behave, when we are not aspiring to something higher.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All groups operate the same way, human psychology and the propensities of tribalism, ridicule is regularly used to shoot down bad ideas. This fellow was deliberately contrarian, that was the whole point and disingenuous, never made a positive point or suggestion and just bitched about things that are not supported by evidence and of course ad hominrn attacks. Most here joined the Ukrainian tribe and that includes the usual dehumanization of the foe, Ukrainians call them orcs. I joined myself and proudly wear the war paint, feathers and the bone in my nose!  Americans call them Magats or fascists BTW and the tribal lines in America are stark. There is nothing wrong with it, it's just the way humans behave, when we are not aspiring to something higher.


I distinguish between contrarian, which can be legitimate, and oppositional-defiant, which more closely matches what you are saying.

I have called you more than once on issues like dehumanization and bloodlust. You will never hear me call the Russians orcs. I will aspire to something … more likely to stand later dispassionate review than you say here. So yeah um no; I choose solitude if the group demands loyalty before honor. _My_ tribe had some bad experiences with that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I distinguish between contrarian, which can be legitimate, and oppositional-defiant, which more closely matches what you are saying.
> 
> I have called you more than once on issues like dehumanization and bloodlust. You will never hear me call the Russians orcs. I will aspire to something … more likely to stand later dispassionate review than you say here. So yeah um no; I choose solitude if the group demands loyalty before honor. _My_ tribe had some bad experiences with that.
> 
> View attachment 5210435


Tribalism is neither good nor bad, just an evolutionary fact. Tribalism can be Trumpers or a cult, or it can be like we see in Ukrainian society. We just need to know we are operating under its influence to begin to deal with it, to be mindful of its propensities. We tend to attribute conditions and causes to perceived allies and friends and perceive our enemies as innately bad. We increase empathy for allies and decrease it for foes. We should love our enemies and understand them, so we can more effectively defeat them or forgive them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579308607979819008


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2022)

Vlad is hammering Ukrainian cities with long range rockets, using up his limited and irreplicable stockpile out of spite. Vlad is controlled by feelings and emotion as much as Trump, both can't admit they made a mistakes, and neither can learn from their experiences.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579346026523430912


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579294396100804608


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2022)

sounds like the situation might be entering a phase I have heard delicately called “rapidly evolving”.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> unless the alternative is socialists.


“Socialist”…such an amazing word - it can mean whatever you want it to mean (if you (think you) don’t like it)…ground into semantic paste so many times, it’s become the tofu of the imagination.

Will never stop laughing at those who can’t get facts straight, and *won’t* shut up, and somehow parade about as if they had some kind of rank they were trying to pull. Them voting isn’t so great, but I believe in the value of our system - and I want it to hold together long enough for sane citizens to build it back better than the founders were able to do…and who knows when that might be?


----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

Looks like Vlad wasted about 50 or more of his expensive and diminishing supply of missiles. These appear to have been mostly cruise missiles and are not of much use on the battlefield. He can't fight their army, so he murders the civilians at a safe distance. This will continue with each humiliation he suffers, so expect a lot of missile attacks on cities, unless he runs out of rockets.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579407417883779072


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

Imagine if the struck the US or UK embassies with missiles. Germany might apologize for getting in the missile's way, but perhaps they had an epiphany since Nordstream was blown up. The fastest way out of the jam for Germany is to help defeat Russia ASAP and help Ukrainian natural gas. Start a pipeline across Poland, start drilling and capping Ukrainian gas wells and prefabbing the gas processing plants now. Talk to the Ukrainians and make it a wartime priority for Germany and Poland, get it done and make the dirt fly. Bury the pipeline 2 meters underground in Ukraine and the well heads in pits, future proof it against the Russians. The gas and oil are practically next door, and the solution is at hand, it can also be done quickly, provided there is motivation and competent management.









Strikes hit building that houses empty German consulate in Kyiv, Berlin says


A high-rise office building that houses a German consulate in Kyiv was hit during Russian missile strikes on Monday morning, the foreign ministry said, though no officials were present as the consulate has been empty for months since war broke out.




www.reuters.com


----------



## xtsho (Oct 10, 2022)

How many women and children did the Russian terrorist state kill over the weekend in Ukraine?


----------



## xtsho (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

Vlad fired 84 expensive missiles at Ukrainian cities last night, almost half were shot down, 43. If he keeps it up for 10 days he will use up over 800 missiles and there are reports that say he doesn't have many left. Meanwhile he's army is getting an accelerating series of defeats and soon there could be a massive surrender or defeat in Kherson.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 10, 2022)

Savages targeting civilians.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Do you think Putin's Russia is not fascist? What would you call the political system if not that?


they are fascists, but they're also kleptocrats, out to steal the wealth of the entire country, and let their crumbs fall for the rest of the country to fight over....does "trickle down economics" ring any bells?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they are fascists, but they're also kleptocrats, out to steal the wealth of the entire country, and let their crumbs fall for the rest of the country to fight over....does "trickle down economics" ring any bells?


Corruption is the sand in the gears of liberal democracy, here it is a bug, there it is a feature.


----------



## CCGNZ (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is just Germany and I do hope they will arrive before spring; they are Germans remember! Apparently, they are coming through with a bunch of tanks, giving permission to third countries to transfer them to Ukraine. Maybe getting nordstream 1&2 blown up convinced them that the way out was to finish off the Russians ASAP. So, there are AA missiles and tanks in addition to winter gear on the way too, other NATO countries are sending winter gear too. The Ukrainians will have plenty while the Russians freeze without proper clothing and will be inside around a stove when they can and not out on sentry duty freezing their asses and getting frost bitten. The Russians will be fucked this winter, especially in cold weather when the well-equipped Ukrainians will take full advantage. I don't think the action will end with winter, if there are Russians left on their territory, they are gonna have a Helluva time without winter clothing and survival equipment.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579098706066182144


Not so sure,heard Schultz say that he didn't want to be first in supplying modern western battle tanks(Leopard 2's),along w/the excellent Marder IFV to Ukraine.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> “Socialist”…such an amazing word - it can mean whatever you want it to mean (if you (think you) don’t like it)…ground into semantic paste so many times, it’s become tofu or the imagination.
> 
> Will never stop laughing at those who can’t get facts straight, and *won’t* shut up, and somehow parade about as if they had some kind of rank they were trying to pull. Them voting isn’t so great, but I believe in the value of our system - and I want it to hold together long enough for sane citizens to build it back better than the founderswere able to do…and who knows when that might be?


The anticommunist fever of the late ‘40s and 50s left deep scars in our national psyche. We only have to look at race grievance voters to see how long such scars last. Cuba, Vietnam, half of Central America, Iraq … we invariably sponsored right authoritarians when there was danger of any sort of people’s government. 

Ho Chi Minh tried to negotiate with us! Our mutually detrimental (afaik) snubbing him helped radicalize him and the North, with great pain and bloodshed to follow on all sides … while some histories focus on development of air power, smh. 

It is less of a word with which to describe and more to conjure, and it remains an incantation against mild social democracy like can be found in much of Western Europe … and even that is under threat from nationalist movements more fascist than not. 

We live (alas!) in interesting times.


----------



## CCGNZ (Oct 10, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Yeah,that captures Russian military practices pretty precisely,which doesn't surprise me although in 1990 Gulf war w/generals showing precision munitions going into doorways I was prepared to see Russian generals showing the same thing at the beginning of the conflict,I mean hell it was 32 yrs later and if Russian tech was 20 yrs behind the West they should have been able to match that level(shocking ineptitude),as well as the combined arms theories the West had demonstrated,What did Russia learn in 32 yrs?. This fiasco looks circa.Stalin to me INCREDIBLE


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Not so sure,heard Schultz say that he didn't want to be first in supplying modern western battle tanks(Leopard 2's),along w/the excellent Marder IFV to Ukraine.


He was reluctant, but they recently had a change of mind, getting the Russian gas cut off and the prospect of future Ukrainian NG and oil might have something to do with it. The only way out for them is the defeat and eviction of the Russian army in Ukraine ASAP, then the EU can drive another pipeline across Poland and start the drilling capping and build out of improved infrastructure to transport it to Europe. A country of 40 million that owes almost 100 billion could be making as much off NG and oil as Russia did every month and Europe is desperate. I think something can be arranged, there is suppose to be as much a 5 trillion cubic meters in reserves, maybe more. Think EU membership will be fast tracked for energy independence?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Yeah,that captures Russian military practices pretty precisely,which doesn't surprise me although in 1990 Gulf war w/generals showing precision munitions going into doorways I was prepared to see Russian generals showing the same thing at the beginning of the conflict,I mean hell it was 32 yrs later and if Russian tech was 20 yrs behind the West they should have been able to match that level(shocking ineptitude),as well as the combined arms theories the West had demonstrated,What did Russia learn in 32 yrs?. This fiasco looks circa.Stalin to me INCREDIBLE


They buy everything from abroad and lost their old Soviet enterprises and many of the high-tech ones were in Ukraine. They did inherit a vast amount of Soviet junk and ammo some of which was upgraded, with western and even Ukrainian parts. They have no industrial base to speak of and education was very low on the priority list all the shit you see that made Russia into a modern looking country were imported using oil money. Vlad was a loser long before this war began, he had over 20 years running the place with a fortune in oil and gas money coming in. The place is a shit hole, and the standard of living is a fraction of that in Europe, no domestic industry developed, and the place is corrupt from top to bottom a fascist kleptocracy run by a despot. It's basically a greatly reduced old Soviet Union with a new economic system, but run by ex KGB, the sword and shield of the party. By any measure Putin is a failure as a leader considering the money he had coming in and the richness of the vast land, they should be living like kings in Russia, not like shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Yeah,that captures Russian military practices pretty precisely,which doesn't surprise me although in 1990 Gulf war w/generals showing precision munitions going into doorways I was prepared to see Russian generals showing the same thing at the beginning of the conflict,I mean hell it was 32 yrs later and if Russian tech was 20 yrs behind the West they should have been able to match that level(shocking ineptitude),as well as the combined arms theories the West had demonstrated,What did Russia learn in 32 yrs?. This fiasco looks circa.Stalin to me INCREDIBLE


We had air supremacy from day 1. We sent and spent the black paper-plane 117s on reducing Iraq’s Soviet-sourced and considerable antiair capacity to ineffectiveness.

Russia never gained air superiority in Ukraine, for more than one reason. Otherwise we probably would have seen such video. The campaign would have been much shorter if Russia had taken the air theater. War colleges will be slicing this meat see-through thin for decades to come.


----------



## printer (Oct 10, 2022)

Donarious said:


> Because it will save what's left of their country. You don't seem to understand, to Russia, Ukraine is uniquely strategic and they will not let the West have it. They will have to defend it to the last Ukranian. Russia will not give up. That's why this situation is so dangerous.


2014, the reason Russia annexed Crimea was the people revolted and drove a Russian puppet from office. Afterwards they had a democratic government elected. Because of this pushed the Russian nationalists in the east to rise up. The playbook was the same as in Kazakhstan, Moldova, Georgia. Russia lights a blaze and comes running in to put it out. Mind you, they do not leave afterwards.

"Russia’s most recent invocation of the term to describe its forces in Ukraine as peacekeepers. Speaking to the media on 22 February the UN Secretary-General, António Guterres, expressed concern “about the perversion of the concept of peacekeeping.” He explained, “When troops of one country enter the territory of another country without its consent, they are not impartial peacekeepers. They are not peacekeepers at all.”


https://lieber.westpoint.edu/abuse-of-peacekeeping/





Donarious said:


> The only reason Ukraine is able to fight is because NATO is throwing the kitchen sink at them to grind Russia down, using them as fodder in their agenda to emasculate Russia. So it's opportunism vs fascism. So you want it both ways too.


And if at any time Russia just packed up its bags and left Ukrainian soil would have Ukraine or Nato followed them to attack the teritory of Russia? No. So your premise is laughable. The reason Putin does not want a democratic government next door is because it might rub off on the Russian people and they might send Putin and his cronies packing.



Donarious said:


> I do have an axe to grind, and I thought it was painfully obvious, I don't like NATO/US using Ukraine as fodder. You do. Congrats!!!
> 
> Anyhoo, off to the pumpkin patch and corn maze with the fam, enjoy sitting here all day being crazy and repeating US propaganda.


It sure is Nato/US putting a gun to the Ukrainian's heads making them volunteer to fight for their country. Nato and the US has been behind the curve in terms of what Ukraine wants to fight with. And the '94 treaty to keep Ukraine free, you seem to wash it away. You seem to ignore it is all on Russia for the state of the day. You would say the wife should negotiate sex with the abusive husband in order to have a harmonious household. In Putin's case he has put it in writing, he wants to build a mini-USSR. And in building it he would swallow up as many of the countries he is allowed, and in time the threat to the West would be greater than it is today. 

Also if Russia is allowed to win, then what message does it send to China? Because China has more claim on Taiwan than Russia has on Ukraine. China has been building military installations all over the Sea of China. In doing so they contest the areas claimed by the island nations, nations that have less of a chance of defending themselves as Ukraine has. Try thinking on a broader scale. Your future has more powerful nations allowed to take over smaller ones. A future where treaties do not mean anything. Where do you see the world going in your reality? Allowing repressive regimes to expand, ones that tell its peoples black is white, that limits its citizens to know the truth in order to control them.


----------



## CCGNZ (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They buy everything from abroad and lost their old Soviet enterprises and many of the high-tech ones were in Ukraine. They did inherit a vast amount of Soviet junk and ammo some of which was upgraded, with western and even Ukrainian parts. They have no industrial base to speak of and education was very low on the priority list all the shit you see that made Russia into a modern looking country were imported using oil money. Vlad was a loser long before this war began, he had over 20 years running the place with a fortune in oil and gas money coming in. The place is a shit hole, and the standard of living is a fraction of that in Europe, no domestic industry developed, and the place is corrupt from top to bottom a fascist kleptocracy run by a despot. It's basically a greatly reduced old Soviet Union with a new economic system, but run by ex KGB, the sword and shield of the party. By any measure Putin is a failure as a leader considering the money he had coming in and the richness of the vast land, they should be living like kings in Russia, not like shit.


He had carefully cultivated this cool,shrewd,balls of steel image as a cagey adversary that he eviscerated w/this blunder,However w/all his doomsday weaponry still in hand Biden was correct in musing the end game here,How does it end if he can't be removed and all blame pinned on him so Russia as a Nation as a People can embark on the long road of remorse and reparation. If he survives a solution acceptable to Ukraine is hard to conjure.Ukraines success has them hungry for more(now the pre-2014 Ukranian borders),far fetched that Vlad relinquishes all this territory w/cock in hand and 0 to show for all this carnage and can the Ukranian people EVER find itself able to forgive.Long odds here and I just hope geiger counters are not needed at some point.


----------



## printer (Oct 10, 2022)

*Russia Security Council official says ‘there will be others’ after mass strikes in Ukraine *
Dmitry Medvedev, the deputy chairman of Russia’s Security Council, warned that the Kremlin will launch additional attacks after it pursued mass strikes across Ukrainian cities on Monday.

“The first episode has been played. There will be others,” Medvedev wrote on Telegram.

Russia launched dozens of missiles on Monday that landed in multiple Ukrainian cities — including in Kyiv and areas far from the frontlines — in an apparent response to a bridge explosion over the weekend that stymied a key supply route to the Crimean Peninsula.

Ukraine’s state emergency service indicated at least 11 people died and more than 60 others were injured, with additional widespread reports of electricity outages and structural damage.

“The Ukrainian state in its current configuration with the Nazi political regime will pose a constant, direct and clear threat to Russia,” Medvedev wrote. “Therefore, in addition to protecting our people and protecting the borders of the country, the goal of our future actions, in my opinion, should be the complete dismantling of the political regime of Ukraine.”

Medvedev previously served as president of Russia for four years in between Putin’s terms. Medvedev later became prime minister in 2012, serving for about eight years before joining the Security Council.

Russia’s strikes came the same day as Russian President Vladimir Putin met with the group of national security advisers.

Putin at the meeting characterized Russia’s missile attacks as a response to the partial collapse of a key bridge between Russia and Crimea following a major explosion on Saturday, denouncing it as “terrorism.”

He blamed Ukrainians for the bridge’s collapse, although Kyiv has not claimed responsibility.

“In case of continuation of terrorist attacks on our territory, we will respond in a very harsh manner, and we will respond in level with the level of threats posed against Russian Federation,” Putin said. “Nobody should have any doubt about this.” 








Russia Security Council official says ‘there will be others’ after mass strikes in Ukraine


Dmitry Medvedev, the deputy chairman of Russia’s Security Council, warned that the Kremlin will launch additional attacks after it pursued mass strikes across Ukrainian cities on Monday. “The first…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Oct 10, 2022)

*Russia and Belarus will deploy a joint group of troops*
The heads of Russia and Belarus will deploy a joint regional grouping of troops. This is reported by the President of Belarus Alexander Lukashenko.

“In connection with the escalation on the western borders of the Union State, we agreed to deploy a regional grouping of the Russian Federation and the Republic of Belarus. <…> The formation of this group has begun,” he said during a meeting on security issues. His words are quoted by BelTA.

Lukashenka specified that if the level of threat reaches a certain level of threat, as at the moment, this group will be involved. Its basis is the army. The head of Belarus also explained that the formation of the group began two weeks ago.

Earlier it was reported that Alexander Lukashenko would hold a meeting with the military bloc. In addition, it was reported that the air defense (air defense) and border service forces on the border with Ukraine are on alert. Lukashenko also stated that he was ready to take part in the special operation of the Russian Federation in Ukraine.








Россия и Белоруссия развернут совместную группировку войск


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## CCGNZ (Oct 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> We had air supremacy from day 1. We sent and spent the black paper-plane 117s on reducing Iraq’s Soviet-sourced and considerable antiair capacity to ineffectiveness.
> 
> Russia never gained air superiority in Ukraine, for more than one reason. Otherwise we probably would have seen such video. The campaign would have been much shorter if Russia had taken the air theater. War colleges will be slicing this meat see-through thin for decades to come.


Agreed,Russia's air force is highly complicit in this failure,but again they had a 30+yo western blueprint,damn they could have inserted Spetznatz or other special operators to laser designate targets for their pilots thereby pockmarking Ukranian runways and taking out air def radars thus blinding the Ukrainians all of which should have been conducted prior to sending in those absurdly vulnerable bumper to bumper armored columns.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> We had air supremacy from day 1. We sent and spent the black paper-plane 117s on reducing Iraq’s Soviet-sourced and considerable antiair capacity to ineffectiveness.
> 
> Russia never gained air superiority in Ukraine, for more than one reason. Otherwise we probably would have seen such video. The campaign would have been much shorter if Russia had taken the air theater. War colleges will be slicing this meat see-through thin for decades to come.


Corruption is why, no fuel to train, it was sold, no parts for planes, they sell them abroad and there is a black market for spares. The air force is the most high-tech and therefore the most corrupt with lots to sell. Much of it was for show as was a lot of the Russian military a Potemkin Village. They lacked precision munitions and could not operate at high altitude out of manpad range and flying low tactical missions with dumb bombs was suicide with thousands of stingers on the ground. They even had commercial GPS devices taped in the cockpit. Add to that they could only operate over territory they controlled or that was being contested and there was and is a steady increase in Ukrainian AA capability.

Russia is a systemic failure; Vlad ran it for 20 years and had a fortune in energy revenue coming in, the people should be living like kings, not shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> He had carefully cultivated this cool,shrewd,balls of steel image as a cagey adversary that he eviscerated w/this blunder,However w/all his doomsday weaponry still in hand Biden was correct in musing the end game here,How does it end if he can't be removed and all blame pinned on him so Russia as a Nation as a People can embark on the long road of remorse and reparation. If he survives a solution acceptable to Ukraine is hard to conjure.Ukraines success has them hungry for more(now the pre-2014 Ukranian borders),far fetched that Vlad relinquishes all this territory w/cock in hand and 0 to show for all this carnage and can the Ukranian people EVER find itself able to forgive.Long odds here and I just hope geiger counters are not needed at some point.


He fucked himself, know your enemy, know yourself and you will win every time, Vlad knew neither which is why he is gonna lose. Just remember he was a loser who ran Russia for 20 years with a fortune in energy revenue coming into a vast country rich in resources. They should be living like kings, but live like shit, Vlad is responsible for that too. Trump did better running his businesses for FFS, than Putin did running Russia, into the ground.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia Security Council official says ‘there will be others’ after mass strikes in Ukraine *
> Dmitry Medvedev, the deputy chairman of Russia’s Security Council, warned that the Kremlin will launch additional attacks after it pursued mass strikes across Ukrainian cities on Monday.
> 
> “The first episode has been played. There will be others,” Medvedev wrote on Telegram.
> ...


84 missiles a day and he doesn't have that many left. It makes the civilians part of the fight with their soldiers and puts them on the front line. The result will be like the Blitz, they are already singing in the subways. Europe appears to be now all in and wants Russia defeated ASAP, it's the only way out for them as far as energy goes. The changing facts on the ground are changing minds, the Russian army looks set to collapse and their eviction from Ukraine looks very possible in the near future. Winter is coming and it's gonna be Hell for the Russians, they are less prepared for it than the Germans were in 1941, the Ukrainians will push their advantage like the Russians did then. They are caught in Ukraine and fucked themselves with corruption, 1.5 million winter uniforms ended up as someone's yacht.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

*Putin's speechwriter explains Russian leader's day's are numbered*
34,859 views Oct 10, 2022 Abbas Gallyamov, a former speechwriter for Russian President Vladimir Putin.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 10, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Savages targeting civilians.


Bloody fucking hell…a decent night’s sleep for once - and I wake up to this


----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2022)

I wonder if in his mind it is the prequel to nukes... something that he can say," look I gave you a warning first...."

Either way, I can't wait for his ticket to get clipped.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579492531095887875


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

*Vindman on Putin's bridge response: Russia is really a one-trick pony*
160,739 views Oct 10, 2022 Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman (Ret.) and former US Ambassador to Ukraine Bill Taylor discuss what Russian strikes following the Crimea bridge explosion mean for Russian President Vladimir Putin's military strategy.


----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2022)

I noticed the amount of pro russia bots on youtube is staggering today... I wonder if some of the people called up for service are being used for this.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2022)

ANC said:


> I noticed the amount of pro russia bots on youtube is staggering today... I wonder if some of the people called up for service are being used for this.


i've noticed that too, it's like they are trying to flood it. Thought YT was gonna do something about it though....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2022)

hard to have ol Lushy to be in the war without tanks......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579438486788411392


----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2022)

Old tanks are just good for killing civilians.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> We had air supremacy from day 1. We sent and spent the black paper-plane 117s on reducing Iraq’s Soviet-sourced and considerable antiair capacity to ineffectiveness.
> 
> Russia never gained air superiority in Ukraine, for more than one reason. Otherwise we probably would have seen such video. The campaign would have been much shorter if Russia had taken the air theater. War colleges will be slicing this meat see-through thin for decades to come.


yea, i have been seriously wondering about the lack of russian air strikes...the Ukrainians have paper planes compared to them.
there has been speculation that they are holding their airforce back in case of a conflict with NATO, but that doesn't seem likely to me, it would be insane to preserve your airforce for a possible attack while your ground forces are getting humiliatingly savaged.
all i can think of is that they are short good pilots? the men they thought were receiving top class flight training weren't, so their commanders could divert the funds for fuel and maintenance into their own pockets?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> so Russia as a Nation as a People can embark on the long road of remorse and reparation


they're not going down any long road of remorse...the only regret they feel is that they didn't get out soon enough to avoid getting drafted...Reparations, on the other hand, that road they're going to get drug down by the ears...
https://www.ukrinform.net/rubric-economy/3587141-assets-seized-from-russia-should-be-used-to-rebuild-ukraine-morawiecki.html

https://www.foreign.senate.gov/press/rep/release/senators-offer-russian-asset-seizure-legislation


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2022)

and in the bullshit propaganda front.......these people literally need to be dismissed, what a waist of O2....smh


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579279261592354817


----------



## Fallguy111 (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579392115112828929


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579390849762623488


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hard to have ol Lushy to be in the war without tanks......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579438486788411392


I find it hard to believe they could talk their military into invading Ukraine, so I figure they are just taking their equipment. The colonels who will do the dying and command the units watch western TV broadcasts and know what is going on in Ukraine and are telling the lacky generals to go fuck themselves. They would rather move on Minsk and change the government and when Russia is weak enough, they just might. They tried to get them to do it a couple of time already and they refused, Vlad is near twisting Lukashenko's arm off at the shoulder to get him to invade.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I find it hard to believe they could talk their military into invading Ukraine, so I figure they are just taking their equipment. The colonels who will do the dying and command the units watch western TV broadcasts and know what is going on in Ukraine and are telling the lacky generals to go fuck themselves. They would rather move on Minsk and change the government and when Russia is weak enough, they just might. They tried to get them to do it a couple of time already and they refused, Vlad is near twisting Lukashenko's arm off at the shoulder to get him to invade.


i get the strange feeling Lushy is playing Pooty....i could be wrong


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579392115112828929


Cold War 2 until Vlad and his crew of ex KGB are gone.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2022)

It seems that somebody took out the trash recently.

*Oops! We ran into some problems.*
The following members could not be found: donxxxxs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i get the strange feeling Lushy is playing Pooty....i could be wrong


He is between a rock and a hard place and if Belarussian officers on the border start talking to Ukrainian officers who knows what could happen? The army will revolt, and the Russian internal security forces would be fucked. if they decided a change of government was the solution to their problems. Blowing the rail bridges into Belarus would do much to stop the Russian army, what will be left of it. Ukraine Poland and the Baltic states would immediately recognize a new government in Belarus and support it militarily if required. If the Belarus army was ordered to invade and followed orders, they would be committing suicide, if they talked it over with Ukraine, they might head in the opposite direction with the Ukrainians and Poles behind them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

ANC said:


> I noticed the amount of pro russia bots on youtube is staggering today... I wonder if some of the people called up for service are being used for this.


Same for Twitter, they are frantic the Russian bots and trolls are very active, though it's hard to tell them apart from the MAGA republicans because they use the same script and memes, fellow fascists, I guess.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 10, 2022)

Putin is definitely looking to hammer the infrastructures in ukraine thru terrorist objectives - same ol Putin as I mentioned before - angry little man flipping tables. No true military objectives … only suffering and death. He will lock in on winter time targets to further “ break “ the infrastructure the Ukrainians need - power / water / gas. More unnecessary civilian deaths is his battlefield motive. Rain death until submission ….

This is probably a new turn in the war as fighting will be from long range weapons over armor advances. The Ukrainians will need more weapon systems like NASAMS or french MAMBA - Sam/T systems like the ones sent to romania.

I think once the winter settles in - ground fighting on pootins part will become difficult as his logistical needs in battle are severely poor. No real gear upgrades / food / support / etc….. i think his conscript roll call will be more for occupation reinforcements over battle soldiers. Larger targets ( albeit civilian ) will increase.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It seems that somebody took out the trash recently.
> 
> *Oops! We ran into some problems.*
> The following members could not be found: donxxxxs.


He was pootin drafted - bye sunflower


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> He was pootin drafted - bye sunflower


Chomsky will be next.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and in the bullshit propaganda front.......these people literally need to be dismissed, what a waist of O2....smh
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579279261592354817


After they play swan lake for a day, they will disappear with a new regime, if Vlad loses power, sooner or later they will blame it all on him. His buddies will take over and protecting him is part for the job, for now, it would be so easy to bury the blame with Vlad and leave Ukraine with him holding the bag. They would then try to get sanctions lifted, but no dice until there is real political change in Russia and the ex KGB types retire from the scene, one of Vlad cronies replacing him won't do, free and fair elections will though.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Putin is definitely looking to hammer the infrastructures in ukraine thru terrorist objectives - same ol Putin as I mentioned before - angry little man flipping tables. No true military objectives … only suffering and death. He will lock in on winter time targets to further “ break “ the infrastructure the Ukrainians need - power / water / gas. More unnecessary civilian deaths is his battlefield motive. Rain death until submission ….
> 
> This is probably a new turn in the war as fighting will be from long range weapons over armor advances. The Ukrainians will need more weapon systems like NASAMS or french MAMBA - Sam/T systems like the ones sent to romania.
> 
> I think once the winter settles in - ground fighting on pootins part will become difficult as his logistical needs in battle are severely poor. No real gear upgrades / food / support / etc….. i think his conscript roll call will be more for occupation reinforcements over battle soldiers. Larger targets ( albeit civilian ) will increase.


Bombing cities and civilians hardens resistance. It's not just a poor use of resources, it's a recruitment poster for the Ukrainian army.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)

Fucking Orc's.....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Chomsky will be next.


Maybe he will get to grow out that chechnya neckbeard like that borscht shitstain Ramzan Kadyrov - then shit sunflower seeds in his *telnyashka* uniform.

Stripes are stealthy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Putin is definitely looking to hammer the infrastructures in ukraine thru terrorist objectives - same ol Putin as I mentioned before - angry little man flipping tables. No true military objectives … only suffering and death. He will lock in on winter time targets to further “ break “ the infrastructure the Ukrainians need - power / water / gas. More unnecessary civilian deaths is his battlefield motive. Rain death until submission ….
> 
> This is probably a new turn in the war as fighting will be from long range weapons over armor advances. The Ukrainians will need more weapon systems like NASAMS or french MAMBA - Sam/T systems like the ones sent to romania.
> 
> I think once the winter settles in - ground fighting on pootins part will become difficult as his logistical needs in battle are severely poor. No real gear upgrades / food / support / etc….. i think his conscript roll call will be more for occupation reinforcements over battle soldiers. Larger targets ( albeit civilian ) will increase.


They "lost" 1.5 million sets of winter uniforms that have been converted into a yacht FFS and will be freezing their asses around bunker wood stoves burning rubble, not on sentry duty outside at night when the special forces are penetrating their lines. The Ukrainians are getting lots of cold weather gear and can operate in winter. The Russians made the same blunder as Hitler FFS, their granddaddy's had more fucking sense. Those light combat vehicles and buggies can operate over fields of stubble that a tank would turn to mush, the Russian will be confined to the roads and any villages they didn't already level.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 10, 2022)

“ Be Popsicle for Leader Putin or Fly like bird out window “


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yea, i have been seriously wondering about the lack of russian air strikes...the Ukrainians have paper planes compared to them.
> there has been speculation that they are holding their airforce back in case of a conflict with NATO, but that doesn't seem likely to me, it would be insane to preserve your airforce for a possible attack while your ground forces are getting humiliatingly savaged.
> all i can think of is that they are short good pilots? the men they thought were receiving top class flight training weren't, so their commanders could divert the funds for fuel and maintenance into their own pockets?


I think it is a stacking of factors.

One is that Nato was quick to put Manpads into Ukrainian hands, and the Ukrainians were quick to figure out their best use.

Another is that Russian airworthy asset count was a complete fiction that was unmasked by the low number of sorties and tactical successes, and the rapid loss of aircraft due not only to Ukrainian action, but to mechanical failure in flight and the absence of parts to repair damaged or grounded airframes. The embargo on semiconductors really hurt the Russians’ maintenance and repair capacity.

Another is a cultural difference. Russian airmen tend to be ground-controlled from wheels up to wheels back down. This hurts their speed if and ability to adapt[ing] to a fluid tactical situation. I don’t think Ukraine restricts their pilots like that; they fight in the Western idiom. 

No doubt the high-value assets like the TU-160 are being protected both from being shot down and being worn out.

The result seems to be that the Ukrainians are denying the Russians control of the aerial battlespace, a situation that is not favoring the Russians as potent new assets are being fielded, like the German Gepard and the US HARM antiradiation AGM.

That is my very tentative take on that part of the war of surprises.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It seems that somebody took out the trash recently.
> 
> *Oops! We ran into some problems.*
> The following members could not be found: donxxxxs.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> After they play swan lake for a day, they will disappear with a new regime, if Vlad loses power, sooner or later they will blame it all on him. His buddies will take over and protecting him is part for the job, for now, it would be so easy to bury the blame with Vlad and leave Ukraine with him holding the bag. They would then try to get sanctions lifted, but no dice until there is real political change in Russia and the ex KGB types retire from the scene, one of Vlad cronies replacing him won't do, free and fair elections will though.


if you want regieme (sp)...you need to start here....









United Russia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





ban these guys from ever being in a election again....and arrest those who are corrupt, wanted by the ICC, etc

top people to start with::: Putin, Medvedev, and 

this asshole








Aleksandr Dugin - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> if you want regieme (sp)...you need to start here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that ^ is dugina's father, the one that was supposed to get the car bomb, according to one theory anyway.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 10, 2022)

What happened to that Krasukha-4 signal jammer the Ukrainians got for an early xmas back in may ?

That alone should used back at the flying orcs. Or perhaps an E-Bomb ( emp device ) this tech is actually available and adaptive to surface to air systems / cruise and UAV. Might be stretch to field this tech but it exists.

Mobile and camouflaged targets like air defence radars, missile complexes, mobile troops, naval vessels over the high seas are *good examples of the target system that can be attacked with E weapons.* Location of such targets could be carried out through the use of Electronic Support Measures (ESM)) and Emitter Locating System (ELS). Once located, the slow moving targets could be attacked easily because they could not get away easily from the footprint of the bomb or its effects. 

Army targets would be difficult to detect because those would be heavily camouflaged and do not radiate overtly. These could only be detected by tracking the Unintentional Emission (UE) also known as Van Eck radiation. Due to poor shielding electronic emissions leak out from various equipments used at the war front. Detection and demodulation of the same could give adequate target intelligence to attack them with electromagnetic weapons with impunity. There is no doubt that smart emitter locator could locate the emissions from computer networking cables, superheterodine receivers etc. Deployment of UAVs over the suspected target areas could reap rich dividends.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that ^ is dugina's father, the one that was supposed to get the car bomb, according to one theory anyway.


yep, almost got his ass too (imho i think it was a setup to get them out of the limelight as it were), who knows at this point


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)

we should have let General Patton finish off the russians when we had all the advantages in 1945...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> if you want regieme (sp)...you need to start here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have a base, though it might be just 30% now, it's enough to cheat with for Putin. There are suppose to be elections next year and if trouble is gonna happen it will be then, the sanctions should be biting, the cars breaking down from lack of spares and the Russian army defeated. They need a new party in the Duma, but Vlad knocks off any potential rivals and intimidates the rest, the power to do this must be broken. With a war lost, the army and economy destroyed while he leaves Ukraine with his tail tucked between his legs, will make it hard for him to survive.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> we should have let General Patton finish off the russians when we had all the advantages in 1945...


Japan was still in the war and Washington wanted the boys back home for leave then off to the pacific. France was being rearmed by ship loads and were 100% GI, they would replace US troops in Europe. So going for the gusto without real good cause against our former ally would have been a bad idea. The brits were exhausted after 6 years of monumental effort, and Everybody was sick of war, even the Russians.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They have a base, though it might be just 30% now, it's enough to cheat with for Putin. There are suppose to be elections next year and if trouble is gonna happen it will be then, the sanctions should be biting, the cars breaking down from lack of spares and the Russian army defeated. They need a new party in the Duma, but Vlad knocks off any potential rivals and intimidates the rest, the power to do this must be broken. With a war lost, the army and economy destroyed while he leaves Ukraine with his tail tucked between his legs, will make it hard for him to survive.


oh he'll win again, if he doesn't i'll be suprised. If anything he'll bow out and medvedev will be installed as press, and he's worse, that why i say what i say.......the United Russian Party must be banned in it's entirety.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

They would be attacking during mud season, again! 





*Belarus might attack Ukraine from the north*


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2022)

well well well.......never guess what the UA found


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576504797116522496


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2022)

and the bullshit brigade continues....look who they mention as well.....and the fox news letterhead as well.........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579524323953737728


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2022)

Kerch Bridge is defintely effed up......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579550128930975744
little better look at the damage....on whatever the hell hit it......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Bombing cities and civilians hardens resistance. It's not just a poor use of resources, it's a recruitment poster for the Ukrainian army.


Shared danger and experience with the troops on the front line will increase social cohesion, the examples of history have demonstrated this in far more dire circumstances. The civilians are terrified but resolute and confidence in the army grows, they know this is just spite and desperation. They are already singing in the subways of Kyiv.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Kerch Bridge is defintely effed up......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579550128930975744
> little better look at the damage....on whatever the hell hit it......


The tankers looked like about 50,000 gallons and it all drained into the ballast and burned, it must have weakened the reinforced concrete and metal. In America inspection would take a while. It looked like diesel, tank fuel and it burned for a while. If the truck swerved into the lefthand lane next to the rail and went off, it would have probably taken out the other roadway and did more damage to the train and thus the rail bridge.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

Here we go, all or nothing, another country under occupation, when will they start drafting Belarussians?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579523152698564609


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The tankers looked like about 50,000 gallons and it all drained into the ballast and burned, it must have weakened the reinforced concrete and metal. In America inspection would take a while. It looked like diesel, tank fuel and it burned for a while. If the truck swerved into the lefthand lane next to the rail and went off, it would have probably taken out the other roadway and did more damage to the train and thus the rail bridge.


possible, there are 3 problabilities 1: truck bomb 2: guided missile strike 3: boat bomb (there are prolly more problabilities that idk of)......whatever hit it, messed it up big time


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Putin's speechwriter explains Russian leader's day's are numbered*
> 34,859 views Oct 10, 2022 Abbas Gallyamov, a former speechwriter for Russian President Vladimir Putin.


His suggestion for how this can end, I found to be surprising.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> His suggestion for how this can end, I found to be surprising.


He worked with him for a while and knows him and his inner circle, so his opinion has some weight based on his experience.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

Joe's response to Vlad's missiles, AA defense systems are just that, defensive weapons.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579573937591451649


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here we go, all or nothing, another country under occupation, when will they start drafting Belarussians?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579523152698564609


The Belarusian leader said: "It will be more than one thousand people." He added that he instructed the KGB to carry out "anti-terrorist measures". 









Putin turns to Lukashenko as dictator agrees joint forces for war


Vladimir Putin and Alexander Lukashenko signed the agreement after a powerful explosion seriously damaged Russia's road-and-rail bridge to Crimea.




www.express.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579567141539680257


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579567141539680257


here comes the patriot batteries


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> well well well.......never guess what the UA found
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576504797116522496


Jeezus

It takes some super sized balls just to be around that shit. No hurt locker shit from me. Hellz no.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The Belarusian leader said: "It will be more than one thousand people." He added that he instructed the KGB to carry out "anti-terrorist measures".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he believes that he's a fool, they are trying to suck the Belarussian army into a war that will quickly annihilate them. There will be an "incident" at the border, and they will shoot at Belarusian soldiers. There could be trouble, their officers probably have figured it out. They get western media and know what they are up against and why they are being used and would die for nothing just inside Ukraine, if they were lucky. It could also present an opportunity if they rebel, Ukrainian intelligence is probably working them over pretty hard. Their chances would be much better going to Minsk, but that's why the Russians are with them I suppose, a hostage army.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> here comes the patriot batteries


They must have been training crews to operate them as a contingency, it's no brainer and electronic engineers and technologists can be trained on these things a lot quicker than the average Joe. Much of the basics and theory won't be required and they can get to the training simulators pretty quick (assuming they have them?)


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They must have been training crews to operate them as a contingency, it's no brainer and electronic engineers and technologists can be trained on these things a lot quicker than the average Joe. Much of the basics and theory won't be required and they can get to the training simulators pretty quick (assuming they have them?)


i got my fingers crossed to.....let see, want some popcorn?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 10, 2022)

My indica fueled mind has come up with a surefire military advantage against the orcs.

Fill up fat baby trump balloon with high yield explosives and napalm - fly it over some spied russian compounds or strongholds. Have it with a remote detonation system strapped to its filthy diapered ass.

Not only will they become mesmerized by the behemoth crybaby “ coming back home to mother russia “ - wait for them to post a selfie with it / salute it or whatever…… then start a massive BBQ with the ruskies as the main rack of ribs.

Romulan indica tends to make me sarcastic- *grin


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2022)

hey a how to guide, thanks anonymous









Expelling Russia from the UN Security Council — a How-to Guide


Russia’s permanent membership of the world’s most powerful international forum has been a cause for despair, but there is a way to unseat Putin’s diplomats.




cepa.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

Many of these are cruise missiles and manpads like stingers and starstreaks can take them out. The have lots of high sturdy TV towers in those places and radars can be light these days. Place those phased arrays up high so they can look down. Maybe put a truck radar on top of a high-rise? Other AA systems are effective against ballistic missiles and even small arms can be used on the Iranian drones, and those German AA tanks too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579539166744182784


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here we go, all or nothing, another country under occupation, when will they start drafting Belarussians?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579523152698564609


We're allowed to give Ukraine things..other countries give Russia things after he takes them over.

China is unamused and has intimated same..better watch it Vlad before you get dick slapped.


----------



## printer (Oct 10, 2022)

" I will see your Belarus (with Poland) and raise you with the USA." "Fucker."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i got my fingers crossed to.....let see, want some popcorn?


I dunno how many missiles Vlad has left and by the time the AA missiles get there he might be out of them; I don't expect Vlad's blitz to last, and it might be a one-night stand. I don't find it entertaining and I'm more interested in the tactics, strategy and how technology is changing not just how war is conducted, but it's very nature. It's more than drones and cellphones, it's how the war is presented with social media as a battle ground and the importance of allies in an interdependent technological world. It is also historic and will change the map and politics of Europe and could mean the end of the Russian federation as we know it. This war will have lasting effects let hope it doesn't end with a bang, but with a Russian whimper instead. The die is cast, and we are along for the roll of the dice.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> His suggestion for how this can end, I found to be surprising.


My vote is for Alexei Navalny- they want to go democratic..just give the people who they wish already!


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I dunno how many missiles Vlad has left and by the time the AA missiles get there he might be out of them; I don't expect Vlad's blitz to last, and it might be a one-night stand. I don't find it entertaining and I'm more interested in the tactics, strategy and how technology is changing not just how war is conducted, but it's very nature. It's more than drones and cellphones, it's how the war is presented with social media as a battle ground and the importance of allies in an interdependent technological world. It is also historic and will change the map and politics of Europe and could mean the end of the Russian federation as we know it. This war will have lasting effects let hope it doesn't end with a bang, but with a Russian whimper instead. The die is cast, and we are along for the roll of the dice.


Do they work? Any dry rot? I don't think I'd trust it.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Japan was still in the war and Washington wanted the boys back home for leave then off to the pacific. France was being rearmed by ship loads and were 100% GI, they would replace US troops in Europe. So going for the gusto without real good cause against our former ally would have been a bad idea. The brits were exhausted after 6 years of monumental effort, and Everybody was sick of war, even the Russians.


This is what happens though when you don't finish the job; turning your back on the boogeyman and he's alive to fight another day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579546862633504768


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579565983647559680


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579606552046055424


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He worked with him for a while and knows him and his inner circle, so his opinion has some weight based on his experience.


I'm not doubting him. I'm just surprised at the idea that Putin could be talked into appointing a successor and stepping down. It would not be a war hawk either, but somebody who would get Russia out of Ukraine. He didn't downplay the idea that war hawks might take over but he said that would be temporary. He said If Putin or a hawkish successor continues to pursue war in Ukraine, eventually Russia will collapse like it did in 1917 and 1989-1991, both times triggered by defeats in war. But he seemed to be saying that in his view, an orderly succession is most likely.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579600345252368385


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579600345252368385


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)

Enough with all this "defensive weapons" crap. It's time the Russian citizens feel this war.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

This guy is an expert and has experience in such things.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579567052654010368
Imagine what the Ukrainians could do with better air defenses, or perhaps better defensive positions outside the cities.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579556135656255490e


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not doubting him. I'm just surprised at the idea that Putin could be talked into appointing a successor and stepping down. It would not be a war hawk either, but somebody who would get Russia out of Ukraine. He didn't downplay the idea that war hawks might take over but he said that would be temporary. He said If Putin or a hawkish successor continues to pursue war in Ukraine, eventually Russia will collapse like it did in 1917 and 1989-1991, both times triggered by defeats in war. But he seemed to be saying that in his view, an orderly succession is most likely.


There is suppose to be a legal order of succession, unlike previous collapses, this time they have the structure of a liberal democracy, they have the form, but not the substance. There is suppose to be an election next year and if civil unrest happens, it will be then, though power transitions in Russia often happen top down. We will soon see Putin's position will become untenable with defeats in Ukraine. I think his biggest concern is personal survival, if he leaves power, it would be too easy to blame him for the debacle and leave him holding the bag, then there are the war crimes, he just confessed to one publicly, like Trump!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Enough with all this "defensive weapons" crap. It's time the Russian citizens feel this war.....


Did you see the huge protests by the Russian people today in Moscow against Russia targeting civilians?......Naw me neither..


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not doubting him. I'm just surprised at the idea that Putin could be talked into appointing a successor and stepping down. It would not be a war hawk either, but somebody who would get Russia out of Ukraine. He didn't downplay the idea that war hawks might take over but he said that would be temporary. He said If Putin or a hawkish successor continues to pursue war in Ukraine, eventually Russia will collapse like it did in 1917 and 1989-1991, both times triggered by defeats in war. But he seemed to be saying that in his view, an orderly succession is most likely.


I can imagine a small junta of his notional underlings making it a condition of surviving his imminently getting retired. It might be presented to him with more or less emphasis as the best of a small and bad set of available options. It would be a very Russian thing to do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Did you see the huge protests by the Russian people today in Moscow against Russia targeting civilians?......Naw me neither..


Not a good plan, bad PR, go after rail infrastructure to hasten the military and economic collapse, it's gonna hurt however it's done, but some ways seem nicer than others. I figure just drive them out of Ukraine and retaliate on their vital rail infrastructure for missile attacks when they are gone. Ukraine will soon have better missile defense and Vlad is running out of them, already the kill ratio is 50% for drones and cruise missiles and can be improved by various means including more AA systems.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not a good plan, bad PR, go after rail infrastructure to hasten the military and economic collapse, it's gonna hurt however it's done, but some ways seem nicer than others. I figure just drive them out of Ukraine and retaliate on their vital rail infrastructure for missile attacks when they are gone. Ukraine will soon have better missile defense and Vlad is running out of them, already the kill ratio is 50% for drones and cruise missiles and can be improved by various means including more AA systems.


How well has all this "PR" sh*t been working so far?.......eventually you have to strike back at a bully, bloody their nose, let them know they are in a fight.....see "Doolittle raid"..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> How well has all this "PR" sh*t been working so far?.......eventually you have to strike back at a bully, bloody their nose, let them know they are in a fight.....see "Doolittle raid"..


It's getting them all the help they need to defeat the Russians and reclaim all of their country while setting themselves up for post war prosperity and regional military and soft power. Slow and steady gets ya to the other side, Vlad doesn't have many missiles left and defenses will improve. If you wanna really hurt the economy and military of Russia attack the transport system of a vast country with no industrial base worth a fuck. 

Soon the cars will be breaking down for want of parts, elevators and traffic lights imported from Germany will stop working, in two years the roller bearings of many their rail cars will be worn out and they can't even make replacements for something so basic. All this stuff needs a steady supply of spare parts and maintenance, the stolen western airliners are grounded due to lack of maintenance. The deeper they dig the hole the longer it takes to climb out.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 10, 2022)

Saudi Arabia decided to fuck around and now they get to find out. Looks like we may be about to stop selling weapons to them and freeze any existing deals.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> It's too bad your time clock ran out for these lucky Ukrainians....
> View attachment 5210807


Not my clock, my opinion means nothing, I'm just trying to look at it in different ways to try and see why these things are the way they are. A slow war is what we have, and it could be for some of the reasons I outlined, and it also takes time to build the kind of offensive power required. I'm just looking at the facts on the ground strategically, like the fact Ukraine has large gas reserves, the Russians will soon be gone, or gone enough and Europe is desperate for it. if it's developed then Ukraine will prosper, and moves are afoot to get them those seized Russian assets and cash. Meanwhile war is Hell and all we can do is watch and opine, we are along for the ride on this one, as are they.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not my clock, my opinion means nothing, I'm just trying to look at it in different ways to try and see why these things are the way they are. A slow war is what we have, and it could be for some of the reasons I outlined, and it also takes time to build the kind of offensive power required. I'm just looking at the facts on the ground strategically, like the fact Ukraine has large gas reserves, the Russians will soon be gone, or gone enough and Europe is desperate for it. if it's developed and Ukraine will prosper, and moves are afoot to get them those seized Russian assets and cash. Meanwhile war is Hell and all we can do is watch and opine, we are along for the ride on this one, as are they.


Ukrainians want off this ride now. "Moves are afoot" lol! Moves have been afoot since 2014 when Putin seized Crimea.....slow f*cking moves aren't working I'd say. Lets try some fast moving moves....like really fast moving ones


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yea, i have been seriously wondering about the lack of russian air strikes...the Ukrainians have paper planes compared to them.
> there has been speculation that they are holding their airforce back in case of a conflict with NATO, but that doesn't seem likely to me, it would be insane to preserve your airforce for a possible attack while your ground forces are getting humiliatingly savaged.


My guess is cannibalized for parts over the years, faked production records, poor-to-no maintenance, institutional indifference (as long as the paperwork looks good)…then the pilot bench: no idea there, but it seems to be the same generation that flew for Brezhnev


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Ukrainians want off this ride now. "Moves are afoot" lol! Moves have been afoot since 2014 when Putin seized Crimea.....slow f*cking moves aren't working I'd say. Lets try some fast moving moves....like really fast moving ones


I figure Joe knows what he's doing. I'm just trying to figure out why he's doing it the way he is, there are different forces at play here, from the hardline east Europeans, America, UK and Canada, to softer Germany and French to the pro Putin Hungarian. Recently the French and Germans have had a change in attitude, now that the Russian energy is gone, and Ukraine looks promising. They needed more air defense and weapons of all kinds, I'm all for it and it should have happened already. However, they had the best strategic and tactical advice on the go and can think for themselves, the Russian army had to be attrited first by blunting their idiotic offensives while offensive power was assembled, and the army readied. A lot of territorials in trenches in the east took a lot of artillery fire wearing them down and taking a lot of causalities while the offensive forces prepared.

Vlad is a cornered animal, no sudden moves or he could lash out in fear and panic. The last thing you need is the Russian people behind him with scenes like the photo you posted happening in Moscow shown on TV, the draft dodgers would return home and sign up.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure Joe knows what he's doing. I'm just trying to figure out why he's doing it the way he is, there are different forces at play here, from the hardline east Europeans, America, UK and Canada, to softer Germany and French to the pro Putin Hungarian. Recently the French and Germans have had a change in attitude, now that the Russian energy is gone, and Ukraine looks promising. They needed more air defense and weapons of all kinds, I'm all for it and it should have happened already. However, they had the best strategic and tactical advice on the go and can think for themselves, the Russian army had to be attrited first by blunting their idiotic offensives while offensive power was assembled, and the army readied. A lot of territorials in trenches in the east took a lot of artillery fire wearing them down and taking a lot of causalities while the offensive forces prepared.
> 
> Vlad is a cornered animal, no sudden moves or he could lash out in fear and panic. The last thing you need is the Russian people behind him with scenes like the photo you posted happening in Moscow shown on TV, the draft dodgers would return home and sign up.


enough with the PR sh*t, the russian people are already behind putin, there's no PR war to win in russia. I haven't seen them protesting killing Ukrainians. If the russian draft dodgers don't have enough stomach to fight Ukrainians they sure wouldn't return to fight NATO.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> My guess is cannibalized for parts over the years, faked production records, poor-to-no maintenance, institutional indifference (as long as the paperwork looks good)…then the pilot bench: no idea there, but it seems to be the same generation that flew for Brezhnev


There are old pilots, and there are bold pilots …


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

Just the thing to protect the gas infrastructure in Ukraine they might depend on, then there will be no problem with the flow of German arms, particularly AA defensive systems, when used to protect their own vital interests.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579465948184313857


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> enough with the PR sh*t, the russian people are already behind putin, there's no PR war to win in russia. I haven't seen them protesting killing Ukrainians. If the russian draft dodgers don't have enough stomach to fight Ukrainians they sure wouldn't return to fight NATO.


It's just not smart to piss them off or arouse them, volunteers would increase for the army and opposition to the war, such that it is, would be harder. That's aside from it being a war crime and we are trying to enforce international law. It's easy and natural to be pissed about this shit, but anger while useful for motivation is poor for planning and execution, despite the movies. Vlad does shit for emotional reasons, like being pissed his bridge got blown up on his birthday and wasting diminishing ammo over it. This shit won't help him where it counts, on the battlefield and it won't keep his army from collapsing either.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just the thing to protect the gas infrastructure in Ukraine they might depend on, then there will be no problem with the flow of German arms, particularly AA defensive systems, when used to protect their own vital interests.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579465948184313857


1 of 4 to be delivered.....lol......4?! hahahaha


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's just not smart to piss them off or arouse them, volunteers would increase for the army and opposition to the war, such that it is, would be harder. That's aside from it being a war crime and we are trying to enforce international law. It's easy and natural to be pissed about this shit, but anger while useful for motivation is poor for planning and execution, despite the movies. Vlad does shit for emotional reasons, like being pissed his bridge got blown up on his birthday and wasting diminishing ammo over it. This shit won't help him where it counts, on the battlefield and it won't keep his army from collapsing either.


just give the weapons to Ukraine they will know what to do with them...


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He is between a rock and a hard place and if Belarussian officers on the border start talking to Ukrainian officers who knows what could happen? The army will revolt, and the Russian internal security forces would be fucked. if they decided a change of government was the solution to their problems. Blowing the rail bridges into Belarus would do much to stop the Russian army, what will be left of it. Ukraine Poland and the Baltic states would immediately recognize a new government in Belarus and support it militarily if required. If the Belarus army was ordered to invade and followed orders, they would be committing suicide, if they talked it over with Ukraine, they might head in the opposite direction with the Ukrainians and Poles behind them.


If I were Belarus, I’d be saying ‘good riddance’….

It occurs to me that with the Russian bear shown to be both drunk and unable to dance, we may start to see uprisings in every ‘Russian’ territory from Georgia to Khazakhstan to Moldova to Kaliningrad. They know the bear is brutal & dangerous, but they also know they have a real chance to take it down while it’s hurt and distracted, and get rid of it. This could be the moment generations of soviet subjects and their children have dreamed of.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> just give the weapons to Ukraine they will know what to do with them...


I don't think they would do it either, they are smarter and cooler than that, but they would make Vlad howl and dance alright!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)

If your waiting for Germany, or any western European country to save Ukraine I wouldn't hold my breath...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)

German companies still operating in russia.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> If your waiting for Germany, or any western European country to save Ukraine I wouldn't hold my breath...
> View attachment 5210827


The Baltic states ladies and EU queen are quite fisty and have an attitude. The Russian minister of defense is the King of corruption, where did those 1.5 million winter uniforms go? He's been an abject failure and threat to his county's national security. He's Putin's lackey and partner in crime, an incompetent fool. Policy is determined by cabinets, defense ministers recommend and execute policy, they don't make it any more than the secretary of defense does.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> German companies still operating in russia.....
> View attachment 5210828


For now...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> For now...


tick tock tick tock...."He's not killing my children in Kyiv" so lets just sit on our hands a wait and see what happens.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> 1 of 4 to be delivered.....lol......4?! hahahaha


In some respects, the situation has come to resemble an arms-industry Olympics…tech & tactics & effective trends are on display more and more, and what we’re seeing is the battlemap of the future in live-action role-play


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> If I were Belarus, I’d be saying ‘good riddance’..
> It occurs to me that with the Russian bear shown to be both drunk and unable to dance, we may start to see uprisings in every ‘Russian’ territory from Georgia to Kazakhstan to Moldova to Kaniningrad(sp?). They know the bear is brutal, but they also know they have a real chance to take it down while it’s hurt and distracted. This could be the moment generations of soviet subjects and their children have dreamed of.


All the former Soviet republics and former satellites know the score with Putin, and all are waiting for his army and economy to be destroyed while strengthening relations with either China, the EU or America. Kazakhstan has security assurances from China has lots of oil and borders on China, Georgia is friendly with NATO and recently had high level American visits. Vlad has many enemies and no friends.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Baltic states ladies and EU queen are quite fisty and have an attitude. The Russian minister of defense is the King of corruption, where did those 1.5 million winter uniforms go? He's been an abject failure and threat to his county's national security. He's Putin's lackey and partner in crime, an incompetent fool. Policy is determined by cabinets, defense ministers recommend and execute policy, they don't make it any more than the secretary of defense does.


If he's putin's incompetent fool then the time to strike is now....why wait until he finds somebody competent?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> tick tock tick tock...."He's not killing my children in Kyiv" so lets just sit on our hands a wait and see what happens.
> View attachment 5210838


It is what is I'm afraid, without nukes on the table they'd be marching on Moscow. Vlad also had the Europeans pretty much sucked in with their dependency on Russian energy, though that has changed it appears.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> In some respects, the situation has come to resemble an arms-industry Olympics…tech & tactics & effective trends are on display more and more, and what we’re seeing is the battlemap of the future in live-action role-play
> .


Putin vs Zelensky


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> If he's putin's incompetent fool then the time to strike is now....why wait until he finds somebody competent?


Strike how and with what? 
The problems in Russia are systemic and until they are addressed the army will have systemic problems and won't be reformed and that will take a decade or more. A more competent asshole won't help, the problems are too deep, and Vlad is their source.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The problems in Russia are systemic and until they are addressed the army will have systemic problems and won't be reformed and that will take a decade or more.


A decade at least - and that *after* a thorough house-cleaning, top to bottom


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Enough with all this "defensive weapons" crap. It's time the Russian citizens feel this war.....


Citizens? You are advocating for war crimes and escalation? Wow, just wow.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Strike how and with what?
> The problems in Russia are systemic and until they are addressed the army will have systemic problems and won't be reformed and that will take a decade or more. A more competent asshole won't help, the problems are too deep, and Vlad is their source.


Ukraine had the worlds 3rd largest Nuclear arsenal until we (US & Russia) talk them out of them. Do you think Putler would be doing this if Ukraine still had 1,900 nuclear warheads?..


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Citizens? You are advocating for war crimes and escalation? Wow, just wow.


every battle in combat is a war crime to the opposition...


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> every battle in combat is a war crime to the opposition...


Targeting civilians is a crime against humanity, as well as a war crime, as outlined by the geneva convention.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Ukraine had the worlds 3rd largest Nuclear arsenal until we (US & Russia) talk them out of them. Do you think Putler would be doing this if Ukraine still had 1,900 nuclear warheads?..


He fucked with their politics and economy for 20 years before attacking them with a full-scale invasion after tearing off chunks. They had the weapons, but the codes were in Moscow, everybody was a lot more optimistic about Russia back then, including Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | Attack on Ukraine | Agony of Ruzzian Regime*


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Targeting civilians is a crime against humanity, as well as a war crime, as outlined by the geneva convention.


As long as russian citizens support putin's invasion of Ukraine they are enemy combatants, and fair targets, for aiding and abetting war crimes... kinda like Hiroshima..


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He fucked with their politics and economy for 20 years before attacking them with a full-scale invasion after tearing off chunks. They had the weapons, but the codes were in Moscow, everybody was a lot more optimistic about Russia back then, including Ukraine.


fool me once.....this was the last time the Saudi's attacked the US


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> As long as russian citizens support putin's invasion of Ukraine they are enemy combatants, and fair targets, for aiding and abetting war crimes... kinda like Hiroshima..


Sick. These days that would be considered a war crime.









Hiroshima Atomic Bombing Raising New Questions 75 Years Later


The bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki were said at the time to be justified as the only way to end World War II. Seventy-five years later, legal experts say they would now be war crimes.




www.npr.org





"There is no question that a dropping of a large nuclear weapon amongst the civilian population is a war crime," Harvard Law School professor Gabriella Blum says. "Under the current laws of war, if you know you are going to impact civilians, you must provide warning, and you must take precautions to avoid harming civilians to the extent possible. There is no doubt none of that was considered, and none of that was seriously weighed in reference to Hiroshima and Nagasaki."


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Sick. These days that would be considered a war crime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so according to this definition Russia committed war crimes by targeting civilians. Russia is a terrorist state and they have thrown out the "rules of war".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579612901534420993


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

Don't bunch up


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579652413526802433


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

*Thunder Runs: Analyzing Ukraine's Devastating New Tactic*


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> so according to this definition Russia committed war crimes by targeting civilians. Russia is a terrorist state and they have thrown out the "rules of war".
> View attachment 5210847


Why on earth would you advocate to stoop to Russia's level, and commit further war crimes and crimes against humanity? Utterly sickening.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Why on earth would you advocate to stoop to Russia's level, and commit further war crimes and crimes against humanity? Utterly sickening.


Prosecuting enemy combatants is not a war crime...
it's commonly referred to as a "level playing field"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Why on earth would you advocate to stoop to Russia's level, and commit further war crimes and crimes against humanity? Utterly sickening.


Stop clutching yer pearls and moralizing about the fundamentally immoral, when the Russians attacked another country it opened itself up to this shit. If they attacked America, it would be a lot fucking worse and if they used nukes to do it the country would be vaporized. Yes, there are rules in war, and they are routinely violated, especially by the lawless, but you don't stop attacking a vital bridge with civilians crossing it in war, if you have the luxury and tremendous advantage like America does you might be able to show mercy or have another option or wave off capability on a suicide drone. If you punch a stranger in the face, it might be someone who would and can kill you or beat the living shit out of you, this tends to deter such behavior in some people.

Attacking Russian cities is a bad idea for the same reasons it was a bad idea to attack Ukrainian cities, aside from it being a war crime and morally and ethically wrong. It was militarily ineffective, wasted ammo and resources, wore out guns and was bad for your own morale. Now they wish they had that ammo and that their guns work like shit because the barrels are worn out. It was and is stupid and evil, one was motivated by hate and spite, the other would be by retribution, the only justice in war. However, with Russia there are targets that will yield better results than attacking civilians, though civilians would suffer privation because of it. Attacking the transport and power grid at critcal points would work better, however Russian civilians might freeze this winter if the lights went out, so might Europeans and Ukrainians too.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Stop clutching yer pearls and moralizing about the fundamentally immoral, when the Russians attacked another country it opened itself up to this shit. If they attacked America, it would be a lot fucking worse and if they used nukes to do it the country would be vaporized. Yes, there are rules in war, and they are routinely violated, especially by the lawless, but you don't stop attacking a vital bridge with civilians crossing it in war, if you have the luxury and tremendous advantage like America does you might be able to show mercy or have another option or wave off capability on a suicide drone. If you punch a stranger in the face, it might be someone who would and can kill you or beat the living shit out of you, this tends to deter such behavior in some people.
> 
> Attacking Russian cities is a bad idea for the same reasons it was a bad idea to attack Ukrainian cities, aside from it being a war crime and morally and ethically wrong. It was militarily ineffective, wasted ammo and resources, wore out guns and was bad for your own morale. Now they wish they had that ammo and that their guns work like shit because the barrels are worn out. It was and is stupid and evil, one was motivated by hate and spite, the other would be by retribution, the only justice in war. However, with Russia there are targets that will yield better results than attacking civilians, though civilians would suffer privation because of it. Attacking the transport and power grid at critcal points would work better, however Russian civilians might freeze this winter if the lights went out, so might Europeans and Ukrainians too.


I never advocated killing civilians. I said the Russians should feel this war. That can be done in many ways....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I never advocated killing civilians. I said the Russians should feel this war. That can be done in many ways....


Sitting in your dark Moscow apartment freezing your ass off with burst water pipes would do that, along with empty grocery store shelves and unemployment caused by power and transport disruption. Cause trouble and support Vlad's many enemies make friends and allies among them, keep him busy putting out fires all around and inside Russia too. Take their money and help Ukraine to displace Russia as Europe's energy supplier. Pour broadcast, internet news and propaganda into Russia to cause social disruption and spark change.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> just give the weapons to Ukraine they will know what to do with them...


well, that's the thing right there...they'll know how to use some of it, but they have spent a lot of time training on new systems, and anything else new we give them, they'll have to be trained on too, then those that are trained are too valuable at first, they have to train more people...any new system we give them would require at least two or three months to have a cadre of even basically trained operators


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, that's the thing right there...they'll know how to use some of it, but they have spent a lot of time training on new systems, and anything else new we give them, they'll have to be trained on too, then those that are trained are too valuable at first, they have to train more people...any new system we give them would require at least two or three months to have a cadre of even basically trained operators


There was this woman in ancient Rome who's husband was banished and she sent him a package of supplies and when they told her is was no use since Nero would just seize the package her reply was 'Better to have sent the package and have it seized than to not have sent one at all'...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 11, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Sick. These days that would be considered a war crime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a war crime. Gone unpunished.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, that's the thing right there...they'll know how to use some of it, but they have spent a lot of time training on new systems, and anything else new we give them, they'll have to be trained on too, then those that are trained are too valuable at first, they have to train more people...any new system we give them would require at least two or three months to have a cadre of even basically trained operators


3 months in a war setting means 2 to 3 weeks. This War looks like it will be going for a fair bit longer than that.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> It was a war crime. Gone unpunished.


Lets not make that mistake again. Russia needs to be punished for bombing civilians.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> 3 months in a war setting means 2 to 3 weeks. This War looks like it will be going for a fair bit longer than that.


Russia could always just get up and leave Ukraine.


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2022)

Ice cold how Russian news describes the bombing of civilians as bombing enemy objects.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 11, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Russia could always just get up and leave Ukraine.


Are you offering decent odds on that?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 11, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Lets not make that mistake again. Russia needs to be punished for bombing civilians.


America bombed civilians not that long ago in Afghanistan. Germans bombed London, The allies bombed the fk outa every German city. Armies rape, pillage and steal and slaughter.
Its war.

Was it the Mongols who slaughtered the best?

Be nice if ALL perpetrators of a War crime where actually publicly trailed and punished.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 11, 2022)

Will stand with double jj on this one.

It would be wise for the Ukrainians to be swift and vicious and send the Russians running before November. Keep in mind they have like a month before they could lose US support, with that would go the rest of the world.


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 11, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Prosecuting enemy combatants is not a war crime...
> it's commonly referred to as a "level playing field"
> View attachment 5210858


Civilians are not your enemy combatants. Your idea to target them is disgusting and immoral.


doublejj said:


> Lets not make that mistake again. Russia needs to be punished for bombing civilians.


And your idea is to stoop to their level and kill their innocent civilians? Sickening.


----------



## Sativied (Oct 11, 2022)

doublejj said:


> If your waiting for Germany, or any western European country to save Ukraine I wouldn't hold my breath...
> View attachment 5210827


Dead civilian Russians ok but what is this nonsense? Each of those women have 10x the brains that Russian has. Those 6 are largely the result of working towards an equal male-female balance in politics, something we're actually quite proud of. Why pretend they are weak? Cause they are women instead of old white men? No wonder Hillary didn't get elected with such a backward view on women in power.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

I think better arrangements can be made for these people, those that want change back home need to be gathered and organized, this is an unused resource. The more people that pour out of Russia the better, the EU just needs to make some temporary arrangements, there is a labor shortage there too. Ukraine might offer citizenship to those who volunteer, they even have a Russian corps, maybe they wouldn't mind fighting in a competent army and for change in Russia. The exodus is a hurting the Russian government, is bad PR and is a drain of brains and talent. 

Russia is not ripe for change at this point, and they are better off in western Europe spread around than in a Russian Gulag, they will get an education in how a government should work and how free people live. Every one of them should be educated about how Vlad had a vast fortune pouring in for 20 years and why Russia is failing, and he is a loser, why they were living like shit and not like kings. They already know much of this but fill in the details and tell them how to effect change when they get the chance.

This should not be a problem for Russia's border states, it should be an EU problem and opportunity all rolled into one, spread them around 35 countries and have a plan for the useful things that can be done with them, from filling in labor shortages to organizing an opposition force, to volunteering for the Ukrainians, educate all of them though.






*Tensions rise as Russian men flee into Georgia - BBC Newsnight*
298,744 views Oct 11, 2022 Russian President Vladimir Putin's partial mobilisation has seen tens of thousands of men flee Russia into Georgia. Estimates suggest up to 10,000 men a day were making the journey at one point. Those who have made the trip have spent days waiting in a queue to cross the border, all to avoid fighting on the battlefield in Ukraine. But is the influx causing unease with local Georgians? With a troubled history going back to the 2008 Russo-Georgia war, some politicians are asking the government to end the open-door policy that allows Russians to stay in Georgia for up to a year without a visa. BBC Caucasus Correspondent Rayhan Demytrie reports on the situation on the ground and whether those who stay in Russia can resist the war from their own homeland.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2022)

I would think that the “partial” conscription is quite enough “making the Russian people feel it”. 

There is an unreality to the implied acceleration of regime change in Russia if enough pain is applied to the person in the street. It puts me in mind of the famous recommendation that, when there is no bread, switch to cake.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 11, 2022)

When you target civilians, that doesn't serve to create dissatisfaction of their own leadership's war mongering, but rather it galvanizes national collective support against an "external foe". In fact, it has the opposite effect from what you are seemingly trying to achieve.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I would think that the “partial” conscription is quite enough “making the Russian people feel it”.
> 
> There is an unreality to the implied acceleration of regime change in Russia if enough pain is applied to the person in the street. It puts me in mind of the famous recommendation that, when there is no bread, switch to cake.


It's been known to work before, like the land battle in Ukraine, politically at home Vlad must be weakened and his support eroded at all levels. That's the idea behind sanctions and causing social and economic pain, particularly for the movers and shakers who feel it most acuity, the people in Russal Russia are largely self-sufficient and live like shit any way. They can't equip, transport, house, train or even feed the few they have recruited and then pitched directly into the meat grinder, presumably before they starve them to death.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's been known to work before, like the land battle in Ukraine, politically at home Vlad must be weakened and his support eroded at all levels. That's the idea behind sanctions and causing social and economic pain, particularly for the movers and shakers who feel it most acuity, the people in Russal Russia are largely self-sufficient and live like shit any way. They can't equip, transport, house, train or even feed the few they have recruited and then pitched directly into the meat grinder, presumably before they starve them to death.


I disagree somewhat. Sanctions are more directly targeted at the high-up policy makers who generally skim the economic cream for themselves. They are the ones with the access and now the motive to repaint the vehicle of state.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

I thought Belarus was suppose to invade Ukraine in a joint operation with the Russians. I think the invasion will be the Belarussians in the front with the Russian at their back, the plan being to kill them and get them out of the way by throwing them against the Ukrainians as a distraction. If there is to be no Belarus and it will be absorbed into Russia, then they don't need an army, that would be a problem, especially this rebellious one. They need to secretly talk to the Ukrainians, I think.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579832801360506882


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I disagree somewhat. Sanctions are more directly targeted at the high-up policy makers who generally skim the economic cream for themselves. They are the ones with the access and now the motive to repaint the vehicle of state.


I did say "particularly for the movers and shakers who feel it most acuity", but a general decline in society is also required to generate social discontent. Vlad's base is composed of little old ladies and pensioners for the most part, believe it or not. They consume state TV and vote for his party in sham elections where the opposition has been eliminated, intimidated or stifled and the vote rigged any way. Vlad takes care of pensioners, and they got a lot while education got shit, but the youth had the internet and increasing exposure to global culture and democratic values.

Take here for example, most people have it pretty good, go into many of my neighbor's homes and it's pretty nice and the backyard is like a paradise, if they garden. People like this don't rebel, they have little reason from a material perspective and their social and political one is largely ok too. Oil and gas wealth largely insulated Vlad from his mismanagement, corruption and folly and kept the whole festering mess rolling downhill till it came to a hard stop and flew apart. It's in the process of that hard stop now when it ran up against Ukraine and has to face facts and come to terms.


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2022)

The average Russian house is a sty. With communal shared bathhouses and outhouses.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Oct 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was thinking a good use for those T72 death traps the Ukrainians are using might be as future robotanks. They have autoloaders and don't need to be manned, the gunner, commander and driver can be all replaced by conversion kits and the fucking thing can be remote controlled from an APC up to a few miles away from the rear. Let robotank take the risks and the hits from mines! Let them over run the enemy trenches and lead the charge, a good use for junk near on its last legs or something not fit to put men in. Make standard kits for them so they can be quickly converted, their task is simple, to take the hits and shield the men in better tanks behind them. Like I said they have autoloaders and can go in shooting until the turret pops off!


coming up it sounds like they have a new type of drone,on the ground!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579831647830409216


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2022)

ANC said:


> The average Russian house is a sty. With communal shared bathhouses and outhouses.


but Vorkuta is beautiful. Who wouldn’t?



Even the grand staircase is done in massive Lalique crystal. The Tsars lived more humbly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579830804867256320


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579743994409406465


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

Stating the obvious, but he has data and an army of professionals along with access to allied intelligence.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579811189164371968


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579858647202828288


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579863163700678658


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579856059271086080


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

WTF is this guy to interfere in US foreign policy, the arrogant asshole, doesn't he think the state department and CIA know what they are doing. Maybe instead of calling Putin he should visit Ukraine for a little fact finding.

Pride goeth before the fall and it is the biggest hazard for a "master of the universe", those whom the God's wish to destroy, they first make mad.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579859967162843137


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2022)

Elon can kiss it, when it comes to war.......


----------



## xtsho (Oct 11, 2022)

When thinking of Russia this is the first thing that comes to mind.

Terrorist:

a person who uses unlawful violence and intimidation, especially against civilians, in the pursuit of political aims.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 11, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> When you target civilians, that doesn't serve to create dissatisfaction of their own leadership's war mongering, but rather it galvanizes national collective support against an "external foe". In fact, it has the opposite effect from what you are seemingly trying to achieve.


This is a very astute take and the reason my pro-violence takes aren't. That said I'm still stuck in a "well wtf do you do?" point of view.

War isn't moral in any case, it starts with breaking that basic premise of non violence. You have different sides with different views/opinions, but at its core, war as a thing starts with breaking a basic moral principle by someone. I think it's hard to view how you act in that situation through the lense of not being in the situation.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> When thinking of Russia this is the first thing that comes to mind.
> 
> Terrorist:
> 
> a person who uses unlawful violence and intimidation, especially against civilians, in the pursuit of political aims.


they've been that for a very long time now and a supporter of.....it's now that people are actually starting to see Russia for who they really are......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

I figured someone would come up with this, I posted an RC amateur YouTube video of a 3D printed drone that was very similar. You don't need a rocket for a low slow target when something much cheaper will do. A drone fighter to go after bombers and reconnaissance drones.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579793219071905792
Here is the 3D printed drone, it could even have a cheap commercial rocket booster to get it up high fast with a full charge and could use the props to stabilize it during boost.






or


----------



## xtsho (Oct 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> WTF is this guy to interfere in US foreign policy, the arrogant asshole, doesn't he think the state department and CIA know what they are doing. Maybe instead of calling Putin he should visit Ukraine for a little fact finding.
> 
> Pride goeth before the fall and it is the biggest hazard for a "master of the universe", those whom the God's wish to destroy, they first make mad.
> 
> ...


That guy is nothing but a jerk. Screw him and anything he has to say.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 11, 2022)

Russia has practice targeting civilians.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 11, 2022)

HGCC said:


> This is a very astute take and the reason my pro-violence takes aren't. That said I'm still stuck in a "well wtf do you do?" point of view.
> 
> War isn't moral in any case, it starts with breaking that basic premise of non violence. You have different sides with different views/opinions, but at its core, war as a thing starts with breaking a basic moral principle by someone. I think it's hard to view how you act in that situation through the lense of not being in the situation.


One thing to do is continued diplomacy, which the US has seeming refused to practice for some time now. Negotiations were long out of the question, and what you see now is the result.

That said, if Putin really is a war criminal and the head of a terrorist as described, then the answer is to deal with him and his military force. The answer isn't to rain hell fire down on innocent civilians who are just living their lives in the lands to which they were birthed. How would you like it if some politician who you opposed (Trump perhaps) started a conflict with a foreign nation, and then that foreign nation decided to bomb your local library to get you to turn against your President. I don't see that situation igniting your support for the country who just bombed your town square. Perhaps you see it differently.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> WTF is this guy to interfere in US foreign policy, the arrogant asshole, doesn't he think the state department and CIA know what they are doing. Maybe instead of calling Putin he should visit Ukraine for a little fact finding.
> 
> Pride goeth before the fall and it is the biggest hazard for a "master of the universe", those whom the God's wish to destroy, they first make mad.
> 
> ...


It is the divine right of billionaires, a _reductio ad pessimum_ of Calvinism. 

Some interesting thoughts. 









Billionaire God Kings of the 21st Century


Connecting the dots between billionaires, kings, and gods in order to help expand class consciousness.




medium.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Russia has practice targeting civilians.


you can thank this asshole for that









Aleksandr Dvornikov - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





say hello to the butcher of alleppo


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figured someone would come up with this, I posted an RC amateur YouTube video of a 3D printed drone that was very similar. You don't need a rocket for a low slow target when something much cheaper will do. A drone fighter to go after bombers and reconnaissance drones.
> View attachment 5211007
> 
> 
> ...


coupla those have “your mom joke” written all over them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> One thing to do is continued diplomacy, which the US has seeming refused to practice for some time now. Negotiations were long out of the question, and what you see now is the result.
> 
> That said, if Putin really is a war criminal and the head of a terrorist as described, then the answer is to deal with him and his military force. The answer isn't to rain hell fire down on innocent civilians who are just living their lives in the lands to which they were birthed. How would you like it if some politician who you opposed (Trump perhaps) started a conflict with a foreign nation, and then that foreign nation decided to bomb your local library to get you to turn against your President. I don't see that situation igniting your support for the country who just bombed your town square. Perhaps you see it differently.


Yeah, send in a SWAT team in to drag him out of the Kremlin and off to court. War is necessary for defense and retaliation is the only justice in war. How one retaliates is important and should have a logical end, attacking infrastructure instead of civilians i retaliation is socially acceptable. however, people will still die as the power of the state and economy is degraded over time with sanctions and the destruction of power grids that people depend on to survive. It isn't as gruesome or counterproductive as civilian dead bodies in the street, but it causes suffering and death, nonetheless.

Same basic argument with chemical weapons, yer just as dead by bullet or explosion, but one is acceptable and the other is not. One is useful to achieving goals and the other is not, the Brits made public films of their poison gas production in WW2 and promised Germany it would fall from allied bombers on German cities if they started using it, they never did.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yeah, send in a SWAT team in to drag him out of the Kremlin and off to court. War is necessary for defense and retaliation is the only justice in war. How one retaliates is important and should have a logical end, attacking infrastructure instead of civilians i retaliation is socially acceptable. however, people will still die as the power of the state and economy is degraded over time with sanctions and the destruction of power grids that people depend on to survive. It isn't as gruesome or counterproductive as civilian dead bodies in the street, but it causes suffering and death, nonetheless.
> 
> Same basic argument with chemical weapons, yer just as dead by bullet or explosion, but one is acceptable and the other is not. One is useful to achieving goals and the other is not, the Brits made public films of their poison gas production in WW2 and promised Germany it would fall from allied bombers on German cities if they started using it, they never did.


Got it. Your idea is to treat people's lives as pawns in your chess game and cannon fodder. My idea is to spare as many lives as possible. At this point, is deescalation even possible?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> coupla those have “your mom joke” written all over them.


Well, one is designed to fuck things and the design for such a function appears logical. The RC drones in the video probably cost less than $200 in parts and 3d printing filament.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Got it. Your idea is to treat people's lives as pawns in your chess game and cannon fodder. My idea is to spare as many lives as possible. At this point, is deescalation even possible?


You are merely moralizing; this is war and how it is conducted by nation states, we don't live in a perfect world, not yet anyway. This is pragmatic reality, not aspirational, there are no courts, cops or justice system, people like Putin and Hitler control the resources and militaries of a nation states FFS. Unless you can drone strike the fucker you have to deal with him, his lackies, population and soldiers. Civilians will suffer in war, it has always be thus, Russia embarked an imperial adventure, the genocide and extermination of a nation. The cowed and brainwashed population did not object too strongly to this crime against humanity, like the draftees, they are little more than slaves and like them, they will suffer, and some might die.

So, stop with the virtue signaling as if you were more moral and ethical than the rest, it appears more egotism than concern for actual human beings. I'm not in favor of killing civilians, even soldiers when they can be cut off and forced to surrender by fighting smart. Likewise with disrupting transport and electricity in retaliation, it is more productive than simply attacking high rises and slaughtering civilians. World opinion counts, one side is getting lots of support and the other is getting sanctions and shit on for a reason, the same reason why their population is running for the exits.


----------



## printer (Oct 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well, one is designed to fuck things and the design for such a function appears logical. The RC drones in the video probably cost less than $200 in parts and 3d printing filament.


And what good will they be? How would it go after the Iranian drones?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You are merely moralizing; this is war and how it is conducted by nation states, we don't live in a perfect world, not yet anyway. This is pragmatic reality, not aspirational, there are no courts, cops or justice system, people like Putin and Hitler control the resources and militaries of a nation states FFS. Unless you can drone strike the fucker you have to deal with him, his lackies, population and soldiers. Civilians will suffer in war, it has always be thus, Russia embarked an imperial adventure, the genocide and extermination of a nation. The cowed and brainwashed population did not object too strongly to this crime against humanity, like the draftees, they are little more than slaves and like them, they will suffer, and some might die.
> 
> So, stop with the virtue signaling as if you were more moral and ethical than the rest, it appears more egotism than concern for actual human beings. I'm not in favor of killing civilians, even soldiers when they can be cut off and forced to surrender by fighting smart. Likewise with disrupting transport and electricity in retaliation, it is more productive than simply attacking high rises and slaughtering civilians. World opinion counts, one side is getting lots of support and the other is getting sanctions and shit on for a reason, the same reason why their population is running for the exits.


The suggestion that you are using casuistical reasoning that the end justifies the means is not without precedent in your postings on war.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2022)

printer said:


> And what good will they be? How would it go after the Iranian drones?


interesting question......you would have to attach it somewhat to radar tracking systems, and pack it with a small explosive package of some kinda....once caught by tracking send it up and out to meet it...boom..


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 11, 2022)

Pro-Russian hackers claim responsibility for knocking U.S. airport websites offline


Killnet urged hackers to take down dozens of airport websites across the country early Monday morning. Within hours several sites were down. But officials say the outages did not interrupt operations.




www.npr.org


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Pro-Russian hackers claim responsibility for knocking U.S. airport websites offline
> 
> 
> Killnet urged hackers to take down dozens of airport websites across the country early Monday morning. Within hours several sites were down. But officials say the outages did not interrupt operations.
> ...


fully supported by the Russians too......


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> fully supported by the Russians too......


Obviously


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Obviously


and they're hitting anyone who supports Ukraine too.......


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> America bombed civilians not that long ago in Afghanistan. Germans bombed London, The allies bombed the fk outa every German city. Armies rape, pillage and steal and slaughter.
> Its war.
> 
> Was it the Mongols who slaughtered the best?
> ...


are you offering decent odds on that?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Dead civilian Russians ok but what is this nonsense? Each of those women have 10x the brains that Russian has. Those 6 are largely the result of working towards an equal male-female balance in politics, something we're actually quite proud of. Why pretend they are weak? Cause they are women instead of old white men? No wonder Hillary didn't get elected with such a backward view on women in power.


I voted for Hillary...


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think better arrangements can be made for these people, those that want change back home need to be gathered and organized, this is an unused resource. The more people that pour out of Russia the better, the EU just needs to make some temporary arrangements, there is a labor shortage there too. Ukraine might offer citizenship to those who volunteer, they even have a Russian corps, maybe they wouldn't mind fighting in a competent army and for change in Russia. The exodus is a hurting the Russian government, is bad PR and is a drain of brains and talent.
> 
> Russia is not ripe for change at this point, and they are better off in western Europe spread around than in a Russian Gulag, they will get an education in how a government should work and how free people live. Every one of them should be educated about how Vlad had a vast fortune pouring in for 20 years and why Russia is failing, and he is a loser, why they were living like shit and not like kings. They already know much of this but fill in the details and tell them how to effect change when they get the chance.
> 
> ...


Let’s not forget the very real chance that surveillance experts, lone-wolf/army-of-one types, saboteurs, spies, & provocateurs may be leaving, too - hidden amid the mass of exiters, ready to get situated & start bloody hell. Keeping track of who goes where & what they’re up to will be an extra nightmare for EU in particular


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

printer said:


> And what good will they be? How would it go after the Iranian drones?


Testing and experience will determine that, the Iranian drones are prop driven, but built for speed, they seem to be doing a good and increasing job at bringing them down, they are in effect a cruise missile. Commercial quadcopters can be dealt with by jamming guns, but perhaps the plane type reconnaissance drones would be its target. The cost of destroying these things in a war should be cheaper than the cost of the target and a missile that costs a hundred times that of a drone and designed for manned aircraft with higher performance might not be the way forward. A variety of solutions are currently employed depending on the target and what is available to bring it down. This could also be a suicide drone for ground attack too and might be multipurpose, it is designed for high performance, like a fighter.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Civilians are not your enemy combatants. Your idea to target them is disgusting and immoral.
> 
> And your idea is to stoop to their level and kill their innocent civilians? Sickening.


I haven't seen you once criticize Putin for all the children he's killing in Ukraine.....comrade


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> WTF is this guy to interfere in US foreign policy, the arrogant asshole, doesn't he think the state department and CIA know what they are doing. Maybe instead of calling Putin he should visit Ukraine for a little fact finding.
> 
> Pride goeth before the fall and it is the biggest hazard for a "master of the universe", those whom the God's wish to destroy, they first make mad.
> 
> ...


Who let this South African get involved in our politics?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and they're hitting anyone who supports Ukraine too.......


Clearly


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Who let this South African get involved in our politics?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 11, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I haven't seen you once criticize Putin for all the children he's killing in Ukraine.....comrade


Let me be clear for you then, and say that I don't support Putin's actions or his humanitarian atrocities. I have intimated this before, so I'm sorry that you've missed it. The thing is I don't have a say in Russian politics, because I'm a US citizen, so I get to vote for US politicians. Yes, I think that voting for them gives me a right to be critical about how they handle both domestic and world affairs. Why does it bother you when I'm critical of the people who I vote for?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think better arrangements can be made for these people, those that want change back home need to be gathered and organized, this is an unused resource. The more people that pour out of Russia the better, the EU just needs to make some temporary arrangements, there is a labor shortage there too. Ukraine might offer citizenship to those who volunteer, they even have a Russian corps, maybe they wouldn't mind fighting in a competent army and for change in Russia. The exodus is a hurting the Russian government, is bad PR and is a drain of brains and talent.
> 
> Russia is not ripe for change at this point, and they are better off in western Europe spread around than in a Russian Gulag, they will get an education in how a government should work and how free people live. Every one of them should be educated about how Vlad had a vast fortune pouring in for 20 years and why Russia is failing, and he is a loser, why they were living like shit and not like kings. They already know much of this but fill in the details and tell them how to effect change when they get the chance.
> 
> ...


Those countries would be wise not to let these ORC cockroaches into their country. They need to send them back to russia to deal with the sh*t pile they left behind. It's sad to see them living well in Georgia (and other countries) next to Ukrainian refugees who's lost everything to the invading Russians. F*ck them


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579743994409406465


Tick tock tick tock......i guess the clock just ran out for them...thoughts and prayers from America


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579856059271086080


Eliminate the invading ORC's.....with extreme prejudice


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Russia has practice targeting civilians.


The Russian that went to Syria and engineered the leveling of Aleppo is now the Russian defense minister...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 11, 2022)

Elon Elon Elon 

Maybe Vlad will help with Twitter purchase. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579871509681537032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579897245935497217


----------



## Sativied (Oct 11, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I voted for Hillary...


I know, doesn’t make it any less disturbing you posted that rightwinged misogynistic bs. Fact is if they were mean looking men you wouldn’t have implied 6 of them are weak and incompetent compared to a masculine looking Russian. Ironically, it’s the latter who start wars. Either you’re too ignorant to realize the message of that image or you showed your true colors.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2022)

doublejj said:


> The Russian that went to Syria and engineered the leveling of Aleppo is now the Russian defense minister...


basically.....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2022)

Sativied said:


> I know, doesn’t make it any less disturbing you posted that rightwinged misogynistic bs. Fact is if they were mean looking men you wouldn’t have implied 6 of them are weak and incompetent compared to a masculine looking Russian. Ironically, it’s the latter who start wars. Either you’re too ignorant to realize the message of that image or you showed your true colors.


actions speak louder than words, lets see them do something about that guy.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 11, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Either you’re too ignorant to realize the message of that image or you showed your true colors.


Those two options are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Those countries would be wise not to let these ORC cockroaches into their country. They need to send them back to russia to deal with the sh*t pile they left behind. It's sad to see them living well in Georgia (and other countries) next to Ukrainian refugees who's lost everything to russia. F*ck them


It might be more useful to track them and spread them around the EU, educate them and use the mandatory courses in civics to cause them to self-organize, recruit agents among them too. One day they will return, and Vlad can't imprison them in a gulag in today's world, better they return with fond memories and an attitude, organized and ready to recruit others, instead of being conscripted. They are up against a half million strong internal federal security force; they might be better deployed in the middle of nowhere to protect vital rail bridges and substations from destruction.

It's the same idea in America and how modern civil wars are fought, cause as much shit and chaos as possible and the government not work if you can. Create social division and internal violence, they won't get their country back from scoundrels and thieves unless they spill blood. You might not be able to keep your country and constitution for the same reasons, but things are a lot worse in Russia and will get more so soon. This is how modern civil wars are fought in industrialized societies. Sow discontent and grab power, then hang onto it by any means possible, they don't worry about elections either once they have power, they can be rigged and stolen, or you can claim they were if they weren't. The truth becomes plastic and hard to pick out with a blizzard of bullshit burying it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2022)

well well well......wonder what would happen if these 2 got together politically.....hmmm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579813283271692288


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Who let this South African get involved in our politics?


We have a pretty ok South African in our midst.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

Sativied said:


> I know, doesn’t make it any less disturbing you posted that rightwinged misogynistic bs. Fact is if they were mean looking men you wouldn’t have implied 6 of them are weak and incompetent compared to a masculine looking Russian. Ironically, it’s the latter who start wars. Either you’re too ignorant to realize the message of that image or you showed your true colors.


I noticed the lady PMs of the Baltic states weren't among them.

This would have been a less judgmental response and made the point.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578769911954165761


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I noticed the lady PMs of the Baltic states weren't among them.
> 
> This would have been a less judgmental response and made the point.
> 
> ...


I like her. Hopefully she has little sympathy for russian draft dodgers in her country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

Sativied said:


> I know, doesn’t make it any less disturbing you posted that rightwinged misogynistic bs. Fact is if they were mean looking men you wouldn’t have implied 6 of them are weak and incompetent compared to a masculine looking Russian. Ironically, it’s the latter who start wars. Either you’re too ignorant to realize the message of that image or you showed your true colors.


JJ is a Vietnam veteran, a medic, who has seen the horrors of war up front and personal. While he doesn't appear to have PTSD, he nonetheless has memories and seeing the slaughter of innocents has a certain effect on him, it pisses him off! The old-fashioned idea of war was honor and rules based, when they slaughtered civilians, retaliation was an eye for an eye, in WW2 bombing civilians was a violation of international law. Since that time, we have evolved more and stronger global institutions, but we aren't there yet. However, for liberal democracies where public opinion counts "collateral damage" is to be avoided for domestic and international reasons. For our militaries it is a bug, one which technology helps to address, for them the destruction of civilians is a feature. 

Do we respond by directly slaughtering civilians, it depends, if they tried to nuke us, we would, but in these circumstances a more measured and logical approach works better for a lot of reasons. Still civilians will suffer from privation when the lights go out and the sanctions bite, the vulnerable among them will die.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It might be more useful to track them and spread them around the EU, educate them and use the mandatory courses in civics to cause them to self-organize, recruit agents among them too. One day they will return, and Vlad can't imprison them in a gulag in today's world, better they return with fond memories and an attitude, organized and ready to recruit others, instead of being conscripted. They are up against a half million strong internal federal security force; they might be better deployed in the middle of nowhere to protect vital rail bridges and substations from destruction.
> 
> It's the same idea in America and how modern civil wars are fought, cause as much shit and chaos as possible and the government not work if you can. Create social division and internal violence, they won't get their country back from scoundrels and thieves unless they spill blood. You might not be able to keep your country and constitution for the same reasons, but things are a lot worse in Russia and will get more so soon. This is how modern civil wars are fought in industrialized societies. Sow discontent and grab power, then hang onto it by any means possible, they don't worry about elections either once they have power, they can be rigged and stolen, or you can claim they were if they weren't. The truth becomes plastic and hard to pick out with a blizzard of bullshit burying it.


Can you imagine being a Ukrainian refugee who lost everything to the russian ORC invaders and had to flee to another country seeing russian draft dodgers who empowered putin and then ran away, get welcomed with open arms while you sit destitute with nothing to return to?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Can you imagine being a Ukrainian refugee who lost everything to the russian ORC invaders and had to flee to another country seeing russian draft dodgers who empowered putin and then ran away, get welcomed with open arms while you sit destitute with nothing to return to?


Better than them being in the Russian army, it hurts Russia militarily, economically and internationally. It also presents an opportunity for the wise and resourceful, these people aren't just in Europe, they are anywhere there is a border with Russia that is open. Like Ukrainian troops, they must be motivated, given hope and trained, for someday they will return and there are or will be over a half a million of them, most of the educated upper middle-class men. I say they can be spread around and that the EU and CIA should have a coherent policy for dealing with them in a "creative" way, volunteers only though, but the rest will get a civics lesson at least. They can also work, some countries like here have a dire shortage of workers, but the EU policy says, it is temporary and up to each country if they can apply for citizenship or move on to other places like North America as refugees. Just seeing how people live in the west and explaining how badly Vlad was fucking them will have an effect on some of them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

Considering the number shot down, the cost of missiles, and their diminishing numbers, digging holes in Ukrainian roads and murdering civilians was pretty expensive for the Russians, not sustainable, not practical and not legal.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579830263315828736


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2022)

*Biden to reevaluate US relationship with Saudi Arabia, White House says*








Biden to reevaluate US relationship with Saudi Arabia, White House says


President Biden is starting to rethink what the relationship between the United States and Saudi Arabia should look like after last week's announcement by a coalition of oil-producing nations led by the kingdom that it will slash oil production.




www.stripes.com


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579896797786705920


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579840493176819713


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Can you imagine being a Ukrainian refugee who lost everything to the russian ORC invaders and had to flee to another country seeing russian draft dodgers who empowered putin and then ran away, get welcomed with open arms while you sit destitute with nothing to return to?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579920328041824256


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

Pompeo is doing some image rehabilitation after selling Ukraine down the river under Trump, he's a snake who shouldn't be anywhere near power.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579881993541947394


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

Here is what attacking cities gets the Russians and they can be used to protect oil and gas infrastructure from missile attack too, after they get rid of the Russians in Ukraine. It will be displacing them as Europe's energy supplier that will be the heaviest blow to their economy and future and make Ukraine a fortress with modern arms and an aggressive attitude, just like the Baltic states and others who lived under the Russians. Meanwhile Russia will be selling oil where it can when sanctions are lifted, but by then Ukraine should have a lock on their markets for NG. China is looking at neighboring Kazakhstan, which as lots of NG and oil, but trouble exporting it. They gave them explicit security assurances and I'm sure pipelines will be added to the road and railway already built to there from China. No sanctions with these guys, they distanced themselves from Russia and are looking east.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579873114812743680


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579734591744507905
interesting


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2022)

who said sanctions don't work......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579456721407254530


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579734591744507905
> interesting


It means they are short of missiles, if it took a lot of time to line up their ducks and assemble "combat" power for a sudden strike. Earlier in the war Vlad could have rained missiles on Ukraine with short notice, he has a lot of left-over cold war shit and modernized versions, but they are not infinite and there are multiple reports that he is running low of long-range missiles, small arms and artillery munitions. They still have a lot of shit, but few men and a piss poor organization that can't be reformed without reforming the government and even the culture first. 

It's not affecting the fight on the battlefield though, or the flow of new motivated Ukrainian troops with more western equipment into the fight. It won't stop the Russian lend lease either and after this shit is over the Ukrainians should have enough of it to equip an army, if refurbished. Above all it won't stop the Ukrainians from kicking his ass out of Ukraine including Crimea and blowing up his pet bridge of further future conquest, that dream/nightmare is over.


----------



## printer (Oct 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> interesting question......you would have to attach it somewhat to radar tracking systems, and pack it with a small explosive package of some kinda....once caught by tracking send it up and out to meet it...boom..





DIY-HP-LED said:


> Testing and experience will determine that, the Iranian drones are prop driven, but built for speed, they seem to be doing a good and increasing job at bringing them down, they are in effect a cruise missile. Commercial quadcopters can be dealt with by jamming guns, but perhaps the plane type reconnaissance drones would be its target. The cost of destroying these things in a war should be cheaper than the cost of the target and a missile that costs a hundred times that of a drone and designed for manned aircraft with higher performance might not be the way forward. A variety of solutions are currently employed depending on the target and what is available to bring it down. This could also be a suicide drone for ground attack too and might be multipurpose, it is designed for high performance, like a fighter.


The devil is in the details. The mini-drones in the vid is a toy, I doubt it is carrying any payload which makes its speed easy to achieve. The drone will have to get reasonably close to its target or spray fragments at it. The problem is tracking. Because it is small and can fly low there is not a lot of time for the unit to be detected. The actual construction of the defence drone is the easiest part. It might be just as easy to build using traditional RC construction. Probably lighter.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

printer said:


> The devil is in the details. The mini-drones in the vid is a toy, I doubt it is carrying any payload which makes its speed easy to achieve. The drone will have to get reasonably close to its target or spray fragments at it. The problem is tracking. Because it is small and can fly low there is not a lot of time for the unit to be detected. The actual construction of the defence drone is the easiest part. It might be just as easy to build using traditional RC construction. Probably lighter.


No doubt, the airframe design was the most important aspect for me, that and power with high performance, small commercial drones can lift useful explosive charges, thrust depends on power applied when all other condition are met, and batteries are improving rapidly and need not be rechargeable for this. The seeker and targeting are another issue but can be made lightweight these days too and include a proximity fusing, it would be the most expensive part, the rest is relatively cheap. If it's worth anything, it will get a chance to prove it in Ukraine. It might be used on winged drones flying high above but will need to compete with palatized light missile systems also being developed for this purpose operated from light trucks. Cost per kill is the key in a high usage war like Ukraine, though for valuable targets, cost per kill is of secondary importance, the cheapest cost per kill is electronic and anti-drone rifles seem suited to the small low lying commercial drones used for tactical reconnaissance and dropping small bombs. Those small truck mounted missiles would probably be best for Iranian drones going 200-300 MPH at 150 feet, those and manpads. It's a new kind of warfare, like airplanes in WW1 and things are evolving fast as their value is recognized.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

He makes a lot of good points, but night operations and drones along with good intelligence can help them to avoid trouble behind thinly held lines. They are only something used after a breakthrough is achieved and it wouldn't work for the Russians with the Ukrainian rear full of reservists and check points.






*Could fast light vehicles be a tactical lesson for other militaries?*
26,943 views Oct 11, 2022 Footage purportedly from the Ukrainian offensive in Kherson show Ukrainian Humvees speeding across open ground towards Russian positions to deploy soldiers to the front line. Defence analyst, Nicholas Drummond, says the use of a very light vehicle, travelling very fast can have a very rapid effect against the enemy despite looking "a bit Mad Max".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

*"This is the Last Winter." - The War in Ukraine with General Ben Hodges - Episode 3*


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2022)

oh this would work......









U.S. expediting shipment of NASAMS air defenses to Ukraine -White House


The United States is speeding up the shipment of sophisticated NASAMS air defenses to Ukraine, White House National Security Council spokesperson John Kirby said on Tuesday, from Russia.




www.reuters.com






and while your at it throw in some of these.....









AN/TWQ-1 Avenger - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

Ya can't make a deal with Putin, even when you've got him by the balls, he's got to go, his word is worthless, and he proved it many times. It is only gonna get worse for him and Russia from here on out, time to retire, if he can and survive, do it for the home team Vlad. Eating a bullet would be best, but he has no honor, he and those around him don't want to die, and the likelihood of that will go up the longer they stay in Ukraine, he stays around or does something stupid like using nukes.






*'Putin Has Shown No Indication That He's Willing To Stop Fighting' Says John Kirby*
2,364 views Oct 11, 2022 Katy Tur talks to NSC Spokesperson John Kirby about the war in Ukraine and the current protests in Iran.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 11, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> We have a pretty ok South African in our midst.


Sorry - touchy about people who aren’t citizens trying to drive the public bus…that’s all


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It means they are short of missiles, if it took a lot of time to line up their ducks and assemble "combat" power for a sudden strike. Earlier in the war Vlad could have rained missiles on Ukraine with short notice, he has a lot of left-over cold war shit and modernized versions, but they are not infinite and there are multiple reports that he is running low of long-range missiles, small arms and artillery munitions. They still have a lot of shit, but few men and a piss poor organization that can't be reformed without reforming the government and even the culture first.


Since it’s come ‘round again, here’s a pretty solid look into Russia’s *actual* replacement/production capacity:








A farewell to arms. By year end Russia will be left almost without shells, artillery and armored vehicles


For Russia, six months of war have led not only to colossal irreplaceable losses in manpower, but also to a huge waste of weapons and military equipment: guided missiles are already very scarce, shells for artillery and armored vehicles will be exhausted by the end of the year, and the state of...




theins.ru


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579967947552215040


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Since it’s come ‘round again, here’s a pretty solid look into Russia’s *actual* replacement/production capacity:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good read! Thank you.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It means they are short of missiles, if it took a lot of time to line up their ducks and assemble "combat" power for a sudden strike. Earlier in the war Vlad could have rained missiles on Ukraine with short notice, he has a lot of left-over cold war shit and modernized versions, but they are not infinite and there are multiple reports that he is running low of long-range missiles, small arms and artillery munitions. They still have a lot of shit, but few men and a piss poor organization that can't be reformed without reforming the government and even the culture first.
> 
> It's not affecting the fight on the battlefield though, or the flow of new motivated Ukrainian troops with more western equipment into the fight. It won't stop the Russian lend lease either and after this shit is over the Ukrainians should have enough of it to equip an army, if refurbished. Above all it won't stop the Ukrainians from kicking his ass out of Ukraine including Crimea and blowing up his pet bridge of further future conquest, that dream/nightmare is over.


As I lurk various information sources , it seems that VLAD has significantly used up major ( PGM ) precision guided missiles in inventory , as much as 70% . Missiles he cannot keep manufacturing. Hard line sanctions against important electronic components have severely cut production. Evidence shows that his use of less accurate Iranian “ suicide / loitering “ drones ( Shahed ) illustrate that more sophisticated weaponry is becoming used up. Each of those drones have basically 80 pound explosive heads and fly at 120 miles an hour. Their range is up to 600 miles. Shahed’s navigation and terminal accuracy are based on commercial GPS systems. Both can be thwarted if the GPS is jammed, blocked, or turned off. Further, its ability to only carry a warhead between 5-30 kgs limits its strike capabilities.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574414762850533390
Reminiscent of German “ buzz bombs “ in there attack , these Iranian propeller driven drones routinely get shot down with air defense shoulder weapons and munitions. Putin‘s purchase of these flying bombs and possible North Korean rockets and munitions highlight his desperation. However , intel has stated Russia has at least 1000 - 2000 tactical nukes and upward of 5900 strategic total. In the late 1970’s they were listed as high as 46,000 nukes at peak. A ridiculous super villain amount by any means. Estimates in cost for his “ Russian blitz “ range from $400-700 million dollars.

Easily the same cost as a super yacht , but definitely a cost that may not be sustainable . Although hard to determine which North Korean systems would benefit them , most are similar to existing Russian versions. Sources also state very low supplies of ammo , gear and track vehicles.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579944651662176256


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 11, 2022)

As *dated *as this tech is nowadays - I manned the FAAR systems in field for early patriot - chapparal missile systems / Nike Herc.
Old MOS 16 Juliet before being absorbed into patriot systems. Had the Gamma Goat and all.

Good times in that mobile shack. Listening to radio chatter and code books .
Battlefield survivability was extremely low - as radar locking weapons could find it.
‘Rammstein.

Kind of miss the ol goat - it was pretty fun in the sand / dirt ( Fort Irwin ).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pompeo is doing some image rehabilitation after selling Ukraine down the river under Trump, he's a snake who shouldn't be anywhere near power.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579881993541947394


Probably another freaking Dominionist. His moral compass spins like a pole dancer.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


I wonder if these pro russian "Id rather be russian than a democrat" republicans know what Putins policy on public ownership of guns is....there are NO gun stores in Russia...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

The war in the south, the Ukrainians have the Russians trapped on the wrong side of the Dnieper divided by another river into two pockets, are pinning one and pushing the other one into a corner. Once one is finished, they will concentrate on the second. These guys are running out of fuel and ammo, their supply lines have been crippled and they are among the best combat units Russia has in Ukraine.

*11 Oct: Russian Mission GOES TERRIBLY WRONG | War in Ukraine Explained*


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 11, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I wonder if these pro russian "Id rather be russian than a democrat" republicans know what Putins policy on public ownership of guns is....there are NO gun stores in Russia...


They have a high rate of "fell out of window" deaths.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 11, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Probably another freaking Dominionist. His moral compass spins like a pole dancer.


Except pole-dancing is an art rather than the product of recent considerations


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Elon can kiss it, when it comes to war.......


or anything else, i'm about over his arrogant ass


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I wonder if these pro russian "Id rather be russian than a democrat" republicans know what Putins policy on public ownership of guns is....there are NO gun stores in Russia...


I can't help but think that between J6 and the Ukraine war with Vlad rattling the nuclear saber because Joe and Ukraine have him by the balls would be good for the democrats. They should have the hawks in the bag, though the GOP is divided on Ukraine with the magats spewing Moscows talking points and foxnews being schizophrenic about it with Tucker. The victories in Ukraine and Vlad's empty threats should see Joe's poll numbers higher, this is a real and present danger to America, and I thought more would rally around the president. The more Vlad threatens nukes, the more backing from America a wise, cool, level head like Joe should get. 

Vlad is losing and America is getting the bargain of the century as Russia is strangled to death and blead white, in unison with NATO, the EU and even eastern pacific allies. He saw the opportunity and seized it in a wise way, this one is risky, but we were given little choice anyway. Once he figured Ukraine could survive, he delivered the right arms packages for each phase of the war, and they've exceeded expectations. Best of all they share our fundamental values and are firmly committed as a nation to liberal democracy and EU membership, the cultural shift has been made. No nation building here, the war and Ukrainians are doing that and there's no going back. An investment, not an expense and this one will pay off big with reduced American military commitments to Europe as the Germans rearm and the Ukraine and grow strong enough to deal with anything Russia will have for decades. Their future oil and gas revenues from Europe could pay back debts and aid, pay for a very strong defense and lower global energy prices with additional production. Likewise with China developing Kazakhstan will lower global energy prices too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Except pole-dancing is an art rather than the product of recent considerations


Modern ballet, in the nude, strippers get a bigger audience, are more popular and should be funded like the dance arts!  
Boy would the republicans have fun with that one!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I can't help but think that between J6 and the Ukraine war with Vlad rattling the nuclear saber because Joe and Ukraine have him by the balls would be good for the democrats. They should have the hawks in the bag, though the GOP is divided on Ukraine with the magats spewing Moscows talking points and foxnews being schizophrenic about it with Tucker. The victories in Ukraine and Vlad's empty threats should see Joe's poll numbers higher, this is a real and present danger to America, and I thought more would rally around the president. The more Vlad threatens nukes, the more backing from America a wise, cool, level head like Joe should get.
> 
> Vlad is losing and America is getting the bargain of the century as Russia is strangled to death and blead white, in unison with NATO, the EU and even eastern pacific allies. He saw the opportunity and seized it in a wise way, this one is risky, but we were given little choice anyway. Once he figured Ukraine could survive, he delivered the right arms packages for each phase of the war, and they've exceeded expectations. Best of all they share our fundamental values and are firmly committed as a nation to liberal democracy and EU membership, the cultural shift has been made. No nation building here, the war and Ukrainians are doing that and there's no going back. An investment, not an expense and this one will pay off big with reduced American military commitments to Europe as the Germans rearm and the Ukraine and grow strong enough to deal with anything Russia will have for decades. Their future oil and gas revenues from Europe could pay back debts and aid, pay for a very strong defense and lower global energy prices with additional production. Likewise with China developing Kazakhstan will lower global energy prices too.


It's a promising sign that they haven't found any Chinese weapons in Ukraine.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 11, 2022)

What is also promising - is the field intel of western systems in combat - real world effectiveness and future refinements . Xi and KimJung Dumbfuck take note. By bottlenecking china’s lust for highly sophisticated chips and technology will allow even better weapons and defense for the west.

Ukrainian soldiers are quick to learn these systems and have modded some for enhanced use. No wish.com GPS guidance like the orc drones.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

doublejj said:


> It's a promising sign that they haven't found any Chinese weapons in Ukraine.


It is in their interest to keep Russia weak militarily and dependent economically as the make a play for central Asia and leverage their belt and road to the place into a pipeline to China and new customers for its arms and consumer goods, with gas and oil these places will have cash, that they will naturally spend in China. This war, with its global response and the unexpected defeat of Russia has thrown the Chinese and made them think twice about Tiawan. They also realize rich new opportunities exist for the expansion of their soft power in central Asia and there is enough gas and oil there to keep them going with a secure energy source. They should follow the path of least resistance and most profit and this opportunity suits their national interests better and is less risky than openly challenging America with its many allies. They want secure energy the most and that's why they gave security assurances that might end up treaties in the future. This war is good for China too, they don't pay a dime for it, and it opens up so many possibilities for profit and gain in their own backyard, their heads must be spinning in Bejing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> What is also promising - is the field intel of western systems in combat - real world effectiveness and future refinements . Xi and KimJung Dumbfuck take note. By bottlenecking china’s lust for highly sophisticated chips and technology will allow even better weapons and defense for the west.
> 
> Ukrainian soldiers are quick to learn these systems and have modded some for enhanced use. No wish.com GPS guidance like the orc drones.


If they send electronic engineers and nerds in general, they can learn much quicker than the average Joe and they should pull them from infantry units if they are there, if needed.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 11, 2022)

Also - talking to some gun guys I know - they consider RussIan ammo as ‘ dirtier ‘ compared to western .
So , I would think that Chinese ammunition would of “ same quality “.

Basic Russian conscript training for combat is apparently very short before getting dumped into the soup. 
The muddy winter is approaching - so pretty much assume that any *real weapon care *would be a problem. 
Most of them will be under supplied for winter / half starved / looking for a way out of the winter hell that’s coming. 
Pretty sure we will double up on proper fighting gear and logistical support for the Ukrainians .

Imagine a group of orcs - wounded badly - alone in the dark / freezing and a gauze pak from 1975. 
I foresee more surrendering. Even those prison criminals and scum thrown into combat will have a world of hurt coming - praying for their cell they left.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they send electronic engineers and nerds in general, they can learn much quicker than the average Joe and they should pull them from infantry units if they are there, if needed.


I’m pretty sure there are weapon specialists ready to solve issues and important field data of those systems in combat.
Not very often we can sandbox various weapons to study.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> What is also promising - is the field intel of western systems in combat - real world effectiveness and future refinements . Xi and KimJung Dumbfuck take note. By bottlenecking china’s lust for highly sophisticated chips and technology will allow even better weapons and defense for the west.
> 
> Ukrainian soldiers are quick to learn these systems and have modded some for enhanced use. No wish.com GPS guidance like the orc drones.


Onshoring Electonics in general is becoming more practical with automation and robotics. They are gonna try and onshore or work with other allies to make chips and batteries closer to home or in more secure locations. Both of these along with a few others are critical for future national and economic security.

South Korea already said they could target every artillery piece and rocket in North Korea with precision weapons and could take them out quickly. They have the technical and industrial capability to mass produce this shit and Tiawan is a high-tech and manufacturing powerhouse. The Chinese would feed a lot of fishes if they tried an amphibious assault.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Also - talking to some gun guys I know - they consider RussIan ammo as ‘ dirtier ‘ compared to western .
> So , I would think that Chinese ammunition would of “ same quality “.
> 
> Basic Russian conscript training for combat is apparently very short before getting dumped into the soup.
> ...


They are missing 1.5 million winter uniforms, boots too, the poor fucks will be freezing to death or huddled around DIY bunker stoves burning rubble, while the Ukrainians slip behind them on the cold dark nights. Or mortar bombs drop from drones on their Infared signatures as groups huddle around stoves.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Onshoring Electonics in general is becoming more practical with automation and robotics. They are gonna try and onshore or work with other allies to make chips and batteries closer to home or in more secure locations. Both of these along with a few others are critical for future national and economic security.
> 
> South Korea already said they could target every artillery piece and rocket in North Korea with precision weapons and could take them out quickly. They have the technical and industrial capability to mass produce this shit and Tiawan is a high-tech and manufacturing powerhouse. The Chinese would feed a lot of fishes if they tried an amphibious assault.


Yes , their “ military field drills “ are quite entertaining since pretty much all of the beach assaulting soldiers are sporting “ non combat used “ gear - freshly painted / spic and span look.…. All show. There would be a massive kimchi shit pants event - if those “ soldiers “ that perform precise uniform “assaults “ ( like a dance dress rehearsal ) if it came down to actual blood and bullets. Sure , they live fire ….. but it’s mostly for “ look at me “ supreme leader events. Only thing other than nukes , is the sheer number of suppressed citizens ready to be massacred. 1.3 million as I found out. 
That’s a lot of fertilizer. 

Fat Kim likes to feel important - starve his country and fellow armed forces *for what ? 
Do they really think they are gonna do an “ Omaha beach type raid “ ? *


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are missing 1.5 million winter uniforms, boots too, the poor fucks will be freezing to death or huddled around DIY bunker stoves burning rubble, while the Ukrainians slip behind them on the cold dark nights. Or mortar bombs drop from drones on their Infared signatures as groups huddle around stoves.


‘You are probably right , as the Russian popsicles burn tires or building debris for warmth / wondering which piece of tree bark tastes like steak. 
UAV thermal locks or geo location points - then poof …… angel wings.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

These and other recently delivered arms and ammo, along with Russian lend lease might make that drive to the sea of Azov possible soon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579936997850099712


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

*Tapper: As Putin loses territory, he seems to be gaining swagger*
43,883 views Oct 11, 2022 CNN's Jake Tapper breaks down Russian President Vladimir Putin's brutal tactics in Ukraine and explains why global leaders may not have taken him seriously enough.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579962408080093184


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580007954140614660


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2022)

*See why Putin is losing his grip on former Soviet republics*
596,634 views Oct 11, 2022 Russia’s war in Ukraine is being felt across the former Soviet Union, where many countries are reacting in horror to the Kremlin’s destructive invasion. CNN’s Ivan Watson reports from Almaty, Kazakhstan.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Also - talking to some gun guys I know - they consider RussIan ammo as ‘ dirtier ‘ compared to western .
> So , I would think that Chinese ammunition would of “ same quality “.
> 
> Basic Russian conscript training for combat is apparently very short before getting dumped into the soup.
> ...


A lot of the Berdan-primed Russian surplus ammo used corrosive (chlorate-based) primers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> or anything else, i'm about over his arrogant ass


Me 2.....didn't this sorry sob, side with the repugs recently? Correct me if I am wrong...js


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


> are you offering decent odds on that?


Id like to, but no. The main perpetuator's get off scoff free.
Funny that Hussein and Bin Laden didn't make trial, let alone a public one. Wonder who they would of implicated.


----------



## Sativied (Oct 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


> actions speak louder than words, lets see them do something about that guy.


Your suggestion they aren’t because they are weak women who don’t share your bloodlust and vindictiveness does not reflect realtity. 



DIY-HP-LED said:


> I noticed the lady PMs of the Baltic states weren't among them.
> 
> This would have been a less judgmental response and made the point.
> 
> ...


The level of judgementalness you perceive from me calling out someone who equates 6 strong women as weaker than a Russian coward is of no concern to me. You do you Finny.


----------



## Horselover fat (Oct 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


> If your waiting for Germany, or any western European country to save Ukraine I wouldn't hold my breath...
> View attachment 5210827


That's incredibly dumb, but the dude looks like a wino and just about ready to drop dead.


----------



## Sativied (Oct 12, 2022)

When those women, elected democratically by women and men, got their position, they got exactly the same crap, mostly from rightwinged white men: “what, a woman as minister of defense?” Such archaic beliefs is what we fight against to make the world a better place. 50-50 man-woman population = 50-50 male - female leaders. Deal with it. Old white men worry about the best person being passed for a woman don’t realize how many best female persons for the job decline the position because they don’t feel like being a constant target of discrimination based on sex. Even from the left. Aside from president/pm I can’t think of a better position than minister of defence because their skills is exactly what this world needs. Not some old white men joining the enemy in committing war crimes cause they can’t handle their egoes and hormones.

When the Russians beat the nazis they took 3million prisoners, a third of them died in horrible camps not that different from how nazis treated Jews. Of those million deads in camps only a 3rd was military. Over 600k dead germans… who what? all deserved to die cause they didn’t suicide by going against the nazi regime? Ugh, I guess for some people that would make it fair to kill Russian civilians, cause they too are born within Russia, and when you’re born in a nation, even if there are no democratic elections or freedom to protest, you’re responsible for your dictators and oligarchs‘ actions and deserve to die… That‘s some hitleresque bs. Next time a mad tv personality is elected to hold the football, takes away women rights and moves towards fascism I look forward to seeing his head explode asap. If a Russian civilia can stop Putin, Trump is a relatively easy target.

Russians who flee to Europe do not get the same treatment as Ukranians but yes are somewhat welcome to request asylum like anyone else. Not every Russian is a demon and any less civilians for Putin to recruit into his army is a good thing. How do you separate the good from the bad? No idea, but it *must* be done simply cause it’s the right and humane thing to do.

Always surprising how much some are willing to double down on let’s say not so well thought out comments. 

Some clip on Twitter, someone’s viral take, is not representative and doesn’t separate that person from the rest who obviously wholeheartedly agree. Of course the east uses harsher rethoric, they‘ve practically been under Russian control. Any action is coordinated with NATO and its leader the US. The suggestion west europe isn’t doing anything about it cause women in charge of defense is ridiculous.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2022)

*Drone operators play a key role in Ukraine's counteroffensive • FRANCE 24 English*
154,263 views Oct 11, 2022 Drone operators have played a key role in Ukrainian forces' counteroffensive in the country's northeast. Ukraine is counting not only on Western arms but on inexpensive, easily procurable weapons such as drones to counter Russian firepower. FRANCE 24's Catherine Norris Trent reports.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2022)

Think she hates Russians? The legacy of Stalin, he's reaching out from the grave, back to the future.

Russia needs cultural change, and, in the end, it will be an iron curtain or losing for them. An Iron curtain would be impossible to impose through the middle of the Slavic speaking world in the information age. To Vlad and his incompetent crew of ex KGB, a prosperous liberal democracy next door competing for their oil and gas revenue would be unacceptable, it was about more than just looking like fools, it was also about the spread of ideas, and greed was involved too.

Leaders and governments can lead their countries and cultures up or down, the ride down is always faster and easier than the climb up. Look at Russia and the state of its culture, look at Ukraine's, they both started at the same place, Ukraine evolved to Zelensky and the future, Russia was stuck with Putin and in the past. The culture of Russia must be changed too, and it must be by the influence and example of Ukraine and perhaps Belarus. This has to happen along with political change and a new government that is stable enough to stick around in the face of Asian republics wanting to succeed and other rightwing reactionary forces in Russia.

Just look at the State of America in just a few years of Trump, now imagine if he had total power for over 20 years, then you would have Russia or worse. Trump still haunts American society and changed American politics forever and he was just a moron and a clown who had partial power for 4 years.






*Hear what professor who just visited Russia noticed*
47,164 views Oct 12, 2022 Professor Nina Khrushcheva discusses Russian President Vladimir Putin's mindset and her observations during her recent visit to Russia.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Think she hates Russians? The legacy of Stalin, he's reaching out from the grave, back to the future.
> 
> Russia needs cultural change, and, in the end, it will be an iron curtain or losing for them. An Iron curtain would be impossible to impose through the middle of the Slavic speaking world in the information age. To Vlad and his incompetent crew of ex KGB, a prosperous liberal democracy next door competing for their oil and gas revenue would be unacceptable, it was about more than just looking like fools, it was also about the spread of ideas, and greed was involved too.
> 
> ...


I don’t think Vladolf’s crew is incompetent. They suffer the same problems as the original.

(edit) at the risk of using broad strokes, the rational/irrational blend she describes has been a feature of that nation’s foreign policy since before Napoleon. 
Call it Russional.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2022)

*Germany’s new military strategy: Ukraine war serves as a wake-up call for the Bundeswehr*

20,541 views Oct 12, 2022 It's a revolution in a country with a pacifist tradition. In June, the German parliament voted to spend €100 billion to modernise the army and replace obsolete equipment. The special fund is meant to create the biggest conventional army in Europe. Before the war in Ukraine, that would have been unthinkable. But the population backs the change: around two-thirds of Germans say they approve the modernisation of their armed forces.


----------



## printer (Oct 12, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Id like to, but no. The main perpetuator's get off scoff free.
> Funny that Hussein and Bin Laden didn't make trial, let alone a public one. Wonder who they would of implicated.











Saddam Hussein Trial Fast Facts | CNN


Read CNN's Fast Facts about the trials and execution of former Iraqi leader Saddam Hussein.




www.cnn.com





Maybe you are thinking Gaddafi?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t think Vladolf’s crew is incompetent. They suffer the same problems as the original.


They do, but he had over 20 years and a fortune coming in to build a better country and ended up with today's Russia. His performance over Ukraine and his subsequent actions calls his abilities into question. It didn't take long to corner him and thanks to the Ukrainians, much investment either, considering the upside and what is spent to counter his threat any way. The arms being used to destroy him, and his army were already made and paid for, in some cases by the Russians themselves.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They do, but he had over 20 years and a fortune coming in to build a better country and ended up with today's Russia. His performance over Ukraine and his subsequent actions calls his abilities into question. It didn't take long to corner him and thanks to the Ukrainians, much investment either, considering the upside and what is spent to counter his threat any way. The arms being used to destroy him, and his army were already made and paid for, in some cases by the Russians themselves.


That does not impinge on my argument.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That does not impinge on my argument.


China managed to prosper economically with a totalitarian regime, responsible government is the only requirement. To seize and maintain power Vlad needed the wealthy and corrupt and got a piece of the action too, but he threw them under the bus and in the video above she states a million people have voted with their feet, probably over the past few years. I've heard numbers ranging from 400K, to 700K and up to 1million of the mostly young educated and resourceful upper middle-class people. People living like shit is of no concern of Vlad's, unless it causes political unrest, but a strong economy means a strong military and that is important to him. By those metrics I deem him incompetent and operating far above his pay grade as a cold war KGB colonel, which he will always be.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> China managed to prosper economically with a totalitarian regime, responsible government is the only requirement. To seize and maintain power Vlad needed the wealthy and corrupt and got a piece of the action too, but he threw them under the bus and in the video above she states a million people have voted with their feet, probably over the past few years. I've heard numbers ranging from 400K, to 700K and up to 1million of the mostly young educated and resourceful upper middle-class people. People living like shit is of no concern of Vlad's, unless it causes political unrest, but a strong economy means a strong military and that is important to him. By those metrics I deem him incompetent and operating far above his pay grade as a cold war KGB colonel, which he will always be.


again “all true but not on point”. 

Germany prospered (until it didn’t, largely due to the boss’s micromanagement). Then the Holocaust came to light. 

China is prospering now, possibly because there is no one autocrat. They seem to take leadership by committe seriously. What does not get mentioned much is that the government killed more of its charges than Hitler and Stalin combined. 

Russia under Stalin killed maybe thirty million. Now under Putin the autocratic model continues, but without the focusing effect of the invader at the gates of the great cities. 

I mention the megadeaths as a repudiation of the idea of responsible government. It fits in with a trend I’ve sensed in some of your recent postings, a focus on success despite moral problems, generating a durable impression that the end justifies the means. That is where I say no. 

*my original point


----------



## printer (Oct 12, 2022)

*8 arrested in explosion on Kerch Bridge, Russia says *
Russian authorities announced Wednesday that eight individuals were arrested for their alleged involvement in an explosion that destroyed part of the Kerch Bridge over the weekend.

Russia’s Federal Security Service (FSB) said in a statement it arrested five Russian citizens following Saturday’s incident and claimed it also arrested three Ukrainian and Armenian citizens.

The Russian agency outlined that authorities believe the 22-ton explosive was first moved by sea out of the Ukrainian port city of Odesa in August before traveling through multiple countries including Bulgaria, Georgia and Armenia.

Moscow has condemned the explosion as a “terrorist attack” and in its press release Wednesday the FSB accused Ukraine’s intelligence chief Kyrylo Budanov and his office of being behind the bombing. Ukrainian military officials dismissed the claims Wednesday.
“The entire activity of the FSB and the Investigative Committee is nonsense,” Defense Ministry spokesman Andriy Yusov told reporters, according to The Associated Press.

The explosion Saturday killed several people and caused two sections of the bridge to partially collapse. The bridge linked Russia and the Ukrainian Crimean Peninsula, with the bombing seen as a high-profile blow to Russian President Vladimir Putin.
In a statement, Putin denounced the attack, referring to it as an “act of terrorism.” In response, Russia conducted missile attacks on multiple Ukrainian cities, including the capital of Kyiv. 

The FSB said Wednesday that its investigation into the incident remains ongoing, noting that the suspects involved in the bombing will be held accountable in accordance with Russian law.








8 arrested in explosion on Kerch Bridge, Russia says


Russian authorities announced Wednesday that eight individuals were arrested for their alleged involvement in an explosion that destroyed part of the Kerch Bridge over the weekend. Russia’s F…




thehill.com


----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2022)

printer said:


> *8 arrested in explosion on Kerch Bridge, Russia says *
> Russian authorities announced Wednesday that eight individuals were arrested for their alleged involvement in an explosion that destroyed part of the Kerch Bridge over the weekend.
> 
> Russia’s Federal Security Service (FSB) said in a statement it arrested five Russian citizens following Saturday’s incident and claimed it also arrested three Ukrainian and Armenian citizens.
> ...


I still wanna know why video frame analysis showed the initial flash well above the frame.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> again “all true but not on point”.
> 
> Germany prospered (until it didn’t, largely due to the boss’s micromanagement). Then the Holocaust came to light.
> 
> ...


This is not about morals, it's about power, speaking about morals in the context of these people is pointless. War is about projecting power and strong economies are good for that, in China's case good for the vast majority of the population, when they went capitalist 40 years before with a more liberal society in general. Many of the atrocities you speak of were done when countries were run by psychopaths like Hitler, Stalin, Mao and others. As for "responsible government" that comes from Adam Smith and its definition is up for grabs, but its results are not in doubt. Singapore has responsible government, not exactly a model liberal democracy by western standards, so do other prospering places in south Asia. I've defined liberal democracy and its institutions in modern terms here many times, since many Americans think the term liberal is a curse word. Liberal democracy is different from other forms of democracy or near democracies, theocracies, or fascist autocracies. China has responsible government in economic terms and uplifted the nation materially and even culturally through technology and a focus on education. They have their financial issues, but the place has been transformed in 40 years, after 40 years of Mao and mass murder. I'm no fan of the CCP, but I'll give them their due in terms of competence at governing, though they already rode on top of a tiger culture with a strong work and education ethic.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is not about morals, it's about power, speaking about morals in the context of these people is pointless. War is about projecting power and strong economies are good for that, in China's case good for the vast majority of the population, when they went capitalist 40 years before with a more liberal society in general. Many of the atrocities you speak of were done when countries were run by psychopaths like Hitler, Stalin, Mao and others. As for "responsible government" that comes from Adam Smith and its definition is up for grabs, but its results are not in doubt. Singapore has responsible government, not exactly a model liberal democracy by western standards, so do other prospering places in south Asia. I've defined liberal democracy and its institutions in modern terms here many times, since many Americans think the term liberal is a curse word. Liberal democracy is different from other forms of democracy or near democracies, theocracies, or fascist autocracies. China has responsible government in economic terms and uplifted the nation materially and even culturally through technology and a focus on education. They have their financial issues, but the place has been transformed in 40 years, after 40 years of Mao and mass murder. I'm no fan of the CCP, but I'll give them their due in terms of competence at governing, though they already rode on top of a tiger culture with a strong work and education ethic.


In the context of the people watching those people however,


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Funny that Hussein and Bin Laden didn't make trial, let alone a public one.


umm Hussein stood trial by his piers, 1 sunni, 1 shia, and 1 kurd, and convicted.....the hanging was on TV. Bin Laden, was pretty much done for by the international community via the intellence services, and then 2 taps in head in Pakistan (of which pakistan said he wasn't there at all), Gadaffi, was round up by his own people and then shot by one on camera......


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I still wanna know why video frame analysis showed the initial flash well above the frame.


from what i've seen there are 2 flashes, the second one you can barely make out, it is there


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> In the context of the people watching those people however,


It depends on if their votes count and if they aren't snowed under in bullshit and know the facts. However, the truth is all around us if we wish to see it and they can't keep it out of Russia, the mass exodus proves that.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t think Vladolf’s crew is incompetent. They suffer the same problems as the original.
> 
> (edit) at the risk of using broad strokes, the rational/irrational blend she describes has been a feature of that nation’s foreign policy since before Napoleon.
> Call it Russional.


I think similar to you. It's a hangover from the monarchy that Stalin carried forward. It's absolutist authoritarian thinking in the purest form. When an entire government hinges on one person, that person's image IS the nation. 

From outside of the ruler's estate, one can see that Putin has made a huge mistake in judgement. Pursuing the war will only end in the failure of the Russian state. From the insider's view, admitting that the primary leader of Russia made a mistake is a failure of the Russian state. Within context, both are rational views.

Cognitive dissonance is giving me a headache. I'm going to get another cup of coffee.

I need to revisit Russian history toward the end of the Romanov monarchy. But not right now.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It depends on if their votes count and if they aren't snowed under in bullshit and know the facts. However, the truth is all around us if we wish to see it and they can't keep it out of Russia, the mass exodus proves that.


I’m saying that the extranational perception counts.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I think similar to you. It's a hangover from the monarchy that Stalin carried forward. It's absolutist authoritarian thinking in the purest form. When an entire government hinges on one person, that person's image IS the nation.
> 
> From outside of the ruler's estate, one can see that Putin has made a huge mistake in judgement. Pursuing the war will only end in the failure of the Russian state. From the insider's view, admitting that the primary leader of Russia made a mistake is a failure of the Russian state. Within context, both are rational views.
> 
> ...


I think Putin painted himself and his de facto cabinet into a corner, and is finding the realistic choices intolerable. It does suggest a “nothing to lose” mentality that could drive for his building the team he needs to use the big one. 

at which point it will be plain that “nothing to lose” was not the rock bottom it feels like to him at present, no matter how others respond to the event.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m saying that the extranational perception counts.


Now more than ever, the pentagon realized this decades ago and changed how they fought modern wars with modern weapons that reduce collateral damage. Countries need allies in an economically and technologically interdependent world, the experience of Russia proves this too. World opinion counts, both of the leaders and populations, after the atrocities in Ukraine were revealed, the aid poured in with public outrage and support.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I still wanna know why video frame analysis showed the initial flash well above the frame.


It seems as though the blast came from a boat below the bridge, so perhaps the flash at the top of the frame is a reflection off the water.

Also you are off of ignore.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2022)

*CNN military analyst on why Zelensky won’t get the 'air shields' he wants*

28,604 views Oct 12, 2022 Following one of Russia’s fiercest bombing campaigns in Ukraine since the start of the war, Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky asks in a G7 meeting for an “air shield” against further aerial attacks. CNN's Military Analyst Lt. Gen. Mark Hertling joins Bianna Golodryga to explain why he won’t get that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2022)

looks like someone going back to WW2 shit, and in the age of drone warfare at that......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580192286348279809


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> It seems as though the blast came from a boat below the bridge, so perhaps the flash at the top of the frame is a reflection off the water.
> 
> Also you are off of ignore.


Thank you. That removes my constraint to address your posts, which I was not going to do behind your back. In your face is fair game.

Fwiw I found myself agreeing with what you posted here yesterday in re the ethics of civilians and war.

The flash I saw suggests a spherical fireball just entering the frame from above. Even more speculative, the apparent softness of the shock wave suggests fuel-air. I don’t know. I imagine more data will be published in time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> It seems as though the blast came from a boat below the bridge, so perhaps the flash at the top of the frame is a reflection off the water.
> 
> Also you are off of ignore.


A large missile could have also penetrated the bridge deck and detonated beneath it. This logical, since it would confine the blast between the water and the deck, heaving it upward. A slight delay would be all it would take, and it would do more damage going off under a low span close to the water, as it did. I've seen reliable reports it was a missile, but a truck bomb could have done it too, we await more conclusive evidence of either. But a missile going off under the span should not have caught the train cars on fire, they would have been protected by the inner roadway, which appeared to have no damage underneath. I'm still favoring the Truck hypotheses, but we will see.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A large missile could have also penetrated the bridge deck and detonated beneath it. This logical, since it would confine the blast between the water and the deck, heaving it upward. A slight delay would be all it would take, and it would do more damage going off under a low span close to the water, as it did. I've seen reliable reports it was a missile, but a truck bomb could have done it too, we await more conclusive evidence of either. But a missile going off under the span should not have caught the train cars on fire, they would have been protected by the inner roadway, which appeared to have no damage underneath. I'm still favoring the Truck hypotheses, but we will see.


I’m gonna go onto a long, thin limb; the suckback of a thermobaric airburst could also pull the span up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580198547135221760


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2022)

meanwhile while russia is given conscipts a couple of weeks and thrown into the fire, he a fresh batch of real soldiers.....10K


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580199121977475072


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Thank you. That removes my constraint to address your posts, which I was not going to do behind your back. In your face is fair game.
> 
> Fwiw I found myself agreeing with what you posted here yesterday in re the ethics of civilians and war.
> 
> The flash I saw suggests a spherical fireball just entering the frame from above. Even more speculative, the apparent softness of the shock wave suggests fuel-air. I don’t know. I imagine more data will be published in time.





DIY-HP-LED said:


> A large missile could have also penetrated the bridge deck and detonated beneath it. This logical, since it would confine the blast between the water and the deck, heaving it upward. A slight delay would be all it would take, and it would do more damage going off under a low span close to the water, as it did. I've seen reliable reports it was a missile, but a truck bomb could have done it too, we await more conclusive evidence of either. But a missile going off under the span should not have caught the train cars on fire, they would have been protected by the inner roadway, which appeared to have no damage underneath. I'm still favoring the Truck hypotheses, but we will see.


In this video, they show a clip of a boat below the deck at the moment of explosion:





I also read this, which may or may not be true, but implies a boat:

"The Russian agency outlined that authorities believe the 22-ton explosive was first moved by sea out of the Ukrainian port city of Odesa in August before traveling through multiple countries including Bulgaria, Georgia and Armenia."

BTW, @cannabineer I'd be willing to bet that you and I agree on more topics that you'd expect.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2022)

propaganda at it best, this time from a religious leader.....wtf......someone shut this asshat up...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580222210375311361


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2022)

Russia photoshops a Ukrainian passport for new fake about Crimean Bridge "terrorist attack"


OLENA ROSHCHINA - TUESDAY, 11 OCTOBER 2022, 20:30 Russians have created an image of a passport of a Ukrainian citizen named Semen Khaidenko in a photo editor in order to persuade people that Ukraine is behind the Crimean Bridge explosion.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580233245471277059


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580238818392698890


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580240866941493249


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I wonder if these pro russian "Id rather be russian than a democrat" republicans know what Putins policy on public ownership of guns is....there are NO gun stores in Russia...


Brainwashed people don’t ever *think* about their programming: it sits in the unquestioned section, and they become…unpredictable…when the unquestioned contents get poked repeatedly


----------



## doublejj (Oct 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580233245471277059


That's a full Division. of trained cadre. Serious fighting strength. Now give them weapons and turn them loose.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is in their interest to keep Russia weak militarily and dependent economically as the make a play for central Asia and leverage their belt and road to the place into a pipeline to China and new customers for its arms and consumer goods, with gas and oil these places will have cash, that they will naturally spend in China. This war, with its global response and the unexpected defeat of Russia has thrown the Chinese and made them think twice about Tiawan. They also realize rich new opportunities exist for the expansion of their soft power in central Asia and there is enough gas and oil there to keep them going with a secure energy source. They should follow the path of least resistance and most profit and this opportunity suits their national interests better and is less risky than openly challenging America with its many allies. They want secure energy the most and that's why they gave security assurances that might end up treaties in the future. This war is good for China too, they don't pay a dime for it, and it opens up so many possibilities for profit and gain in their own backyard, their heads must be spinning in Bejing.


China has become a very interesting question…events in Ukraine put US assurances of support for Taiwan in much sharper relief.

Then again, China has long been good at holding its peace and waiting to see how situations turn out…they are no doubt watching ALL this very closely.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


> That's a full Division. of trained cadre. Serious fighting strength. Now give them weapons and turn them loose.


*Orc October* means fields of Sunflower Skulls - Trick or Treat


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I still wanna know why video frame analysis showed the initial flash well above the frame.


Having spent some time watching it, & getting my orientation straight, the flash comes from the oil tank cars on the railway up & to the right (camera right). Whatever sparked it - lit cigarette, Thermite detonator, incoming missile, rocket, electrical spark - the blast came from there. A report I read said that the oil had leaked from at least one, coating the metal & soaking the cement thoroughly - which it accounts for the photo views & the very long burn time.

There’s no way a truck bomb on the roadway could have set those tankers ablaze from the roadway below, and had there been one, we’d see FAR more damage to the roadway than we do. Personally, I incline toward a minimalist scenario, I think the Russians are just going through the motions of deciding who to punish.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


> That's a full Division. of trained cadre. Serious fighting strength. Now give them weapons and turn them loose.


Just like they did with the last set of graduates, in Kharkiv - and the forces that class relieved has had about a month & a half to rest & recuperate, so they should be hitting the fight about the same time as this new class. Time for the humpty-hump!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> looks like someone going back to WW2 shit, and in the age of drone warfare at that......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580192286348279809


nice, they're making a clear target for missiles, shouldn't take but a few minutes to turn all of that work into a mass grave for russians.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> propaganda at it best, this time from a religious leader.....wtf......someone shut this asshat up...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580222210375311361


i've always had trouble taking people seriously who wear sofa slip covers in public...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5211529


someone is tad pissed i see.......


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 12, 2022)

Speaking of orcs - let’s breakdown what makes these soldiers tick.



Their lackluster combat performance, artillery barrages against cities, treatment of civilians, intercepted messages home, and interviews with dozens of civilians around Ukraine allow one to put together a mosaic portrait of the invaders. It’s definitely not a flattering image to say the least.

Many of the soldiers are dirt-poor and badly educated, with many growing up without access to modern amenities. Many joined the armed forces because they have *no future in their backwater towns*. The majority have bad training, low morale and no faith in their poorly-maintained equipment and their callous or incompetent officers.

When occupying areas, many drank heavily, turning their quarters into shambles, or went around looting anything barely valuable they could get their hands on. Hence , the horrors of gold teeth extractions from those executed and or tortured.

While some civilians acknowledged that they were treated adequately by Russian soldiers, others spoke of casual murder and cruelty inflicted either to feel safe, to satisfy base desires or just for the sake of being cruel. Kadyrovites ( Chechan paramilitary ) have fought very little ( mostly PR ) and been used as barrier units, whose job was to prevent retreat and desertion.

This was enough to rack up more than 15,000 alleged war crimes as of June 1 by Prosecutor General Iryna Venediktova’s reckoning. This ranged from random killings to deliberate murder, to torture and rape of civilians. But now , current numbers have pushed up to 34,000 cases of war crimes.

The average Russian soldier is poor. Many come from rural areas without modern amenities. According to iStories, less than half of village homes in regions leading by death are equipped with things like hot water or gas.

Kamil Galeev, a Russia-based researcher with the Wilson Center, wrote that the rank and file are “young guys from small towns and usually underprivileged backgrounds.”

Ukrainian civilians who lived near or among Russian occupiers told the Kyiv Independent that many Russian soldiers reacted with surprise, envy and disappointment when they saw how even rural or suburban Ukrainians live.

Multiple residents of a housing complex on the edge of Hostomel, as well as two couples living on a block in Irpin that Russians turned into a base, heard the same sentence from their occupiers: “You live better than we do. We don’t have this at home.”

*The Looting *

The occupiers’ next thought was usually to help themselves to as much stuff as possible.

“Naturally that explains much of the looting, especially in the affluent suburbs of Kyiv but also in places like the Donbas too “.

Russian forces also swiped a great deal of historical heritage from Ukrainian museums, including historical coin collections and art in Mariupol, as well as Scythian gold and historical weapons from Melitopol.

Looting was widespread everywhere the Kyiv Independent interviewed civilians. Estimates of “ looted stuff “ going back to Russia has been estimated at 58 tons.



*Several watches are seen on hand of a dead Russian soldier in Kharkiv on May 14, 2022. (Ivan Chernichkin/Zaborona/Global Images Ukraine via Getty Images)*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 12, 2022)

*WORTHLESS*

Russian inmates who were yanked out of prison to fight in Ukraine have begun receiving their promised “‘pardons” for taking part in the war—but legal experts say the supposed pardons are actually bogus.

The news comes as Russia’s war effort grew increasingly deranged this week as the prison-recruiting tactic apparently became the official new modus operandi. The Wagner Group, a private military force linked to the Kremlin and run by Putin ally Yevgeny Prigozhin, had for weeks been visiting prisons across Russia to lure convicted murders, robbers, and even a cannibal to join the war against Ukraine.

The Russian Defense Ministry, after taking heat for a series of battlefield defeats in recent weeks, then decided to throw their hat in the ring and create their own “special forces unit” made up of inmates from some of the same prisons Wagner had targeted, according to the investigative outlet iStories.

The new unit, called “Storm,” is said to offer inmates the same conditions as Wagner: *a six-month contract, payment, and a pardon.

SOME FUCKING DEAL …. *

But propaganda footage shared by a media group linked to Wagner founder Prigozhin has sparked suspicions that the pardons may not be entirely legit. In the video released by RIA FAN, several freed inmates are seen receiving medals for their military service.

At least three of the four pictured in a Luhansk hospital are missing parts of their limbs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580215481608605696


With soldier's blood and soldier’s sweat, you earned this pardon. Nobody gave it to you, nobody brought it. You earned it yourself. Precisely for participation in battles and displaying heroism,” a man off-camera can be heard telling the men.

The men look less than enthused as they are presented with what is described as a certificate of achievement from the Russian Defense Ministry, a commemorative Wagner token, and certificates confirming their pardons.

Stanislav Bogdanov, one of the men interviewed in the propaganda video, proudly noted that he was “grateful” to Wagner for helping him find his purpose in life.

“Maybe I was created for something else, and not just to serve a sentence and sit there all my life,” he said.

Bogdanov admitted that he had no military experience prior to enlisting with Wagner. But he was exactly the kind of recruit Prigozhin had reportedly sought out: a convicted murderer (found guilty of murder with “extreme brutality.”)

Bogdanov *bludgeoned a judge to death in 2012 using an iron poker and dumbbells.* He was sentenced to 23 years in a maximum security prison, and had served only 10 of them when Wagner recruiters released him to help kill civilians in Ukraine.

Now having avoided serving the remaining 13 years, Bogdanov told the propaganda outlet he feels like he’s been given a “second” shot at life.

But it appears he and the other inmates may have been duped.

“Some nobody is handing the convicts papers and medals, telling [two of them] that these are pardon certificates. And the [others] that these are certificates of release. But they look like worthless scraps of paper with somebody’s stamp,” said Olga Romanova, the head of Rus Sidyashchaya (Russia Behind Bars), a human rights group that works closely with inmates.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580230919306502151


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580116090453385218


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580295103088066560


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2022)

These guys are so dumb they don't even need to bury the mines, however getting out to clear them would result in getting sniped. Maybe he was texting and driving... Apparently, they were Russian mines too!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580291630913187840


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2022)

They are certainly getting a variety of systems, but when crews are trained on them, they will be using them for the duration. The large variety of equipment can lead to logistical and maintenance issues though, but some can be returned for repair and maintenance and repair depots in Poland would be logical for some of it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580327344245731328


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> These guys are so dumb they don't even need to bury the mines, however getting out to clear them would result in getting sniped. Maybe he was texting and driving... Apparently, they were Russian mines too!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580291630913187840


Oops


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2022)

The allies are really pouring it on, not just with air defense systems.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580340370948620289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580344883188928513


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580289282647810049


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580289282647810049


that has a lot of potential for fuckery....get pissed at your neighbor, find of couple of other people that don't care for them either, you all hold a picture of a russian rocket in front of your phones, and they triangulate on your neighbor....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are certainly getting a variety of systems, but when crews are trained on them, they will be using them for the duration. The large variety of equipment can lead to logistical and maintenance issues though, but some can be returned for repair and maintenance and repair depots in Poland would be logical for some of it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580327344245731328


Man , that looks like a sweet piece of firepower.

Perfect for guarding weed crops from rippers LOL.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 12, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Man , that looks like a sweet piece of firepower.
> 
> Perfect for guarding weed crops from rippers LOL.


I always wanted to get one of these......


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I always wanted to get one of these......


Impressive …. Something the DIY Ukrainians can MOD up I’m sure.

Link some mounted mini guns and it’s a party. 
*Or *strap up an all terrain military buggy with a battle bot mini gun ( as I call it ) and fertilize with Russian blood meal.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 12, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Impressive …. Something the DIY Ukrainians can MOD up I’m sure.
> 
> Link some mounted mini guns and it’s a party.
> *Or *strap up an all terrain military buggy with a battle bot mini gun ( as I call it ) and fertilize with Russian blood meal.


Be like Terminator Hunter Killers ….. *THE FUTURE IS NOW*


----------



## doublejj (Oct 12, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Be like Terminator Hunter Killers ….. *THE FUTURE IS NOW*
> 
> View attachment 5211707


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


>


You know that's a joke, right?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 13, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> You know that's a joke, right?


yes


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 13, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


>


Years ago I worked as an A/V tech for a military tactical wheeled vehicle conference. One thing that I didn't realize before then was how awful the emissions on those Humvees are. They emit around 50x more exhaust vs the EPA standards, because of course military vehicles are exempt from that sort of thing.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 13, 2022)

Dear Santa ….. I’ve been a good boy ( sort of ) and really really want a new toy. I “Pwomise “ to eat kale and other yucky veggies.
I will stop hogging up the bong …. Scouts honor.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 13, 2022)

Really great look at the Poor Putin meat grinder ….


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 13, 2022)

Up late posting and laughing - they admit “ shitting pants because HIMARS ”


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> umm Hussein stood trial by his piers, 1 sunni, 1 shia, and 1 kurd, and convicted.....the hanging was on TV. Bin Laden, was pretty much done for by the international community via the intellence services, and then 2 taps in head in Pakistan (of which pakistan said he wasn't there at all), Gadaffi, was round up by his own people and then shot by one on camera......


I never mention Gadhafi-I should of said a fair public trial. Death penalty robs history. Dead men tell no tales.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that has a lot of potential for fuckery....get pissed at your neighbor, find of couple of other people that don't care for them either, you all hold a picture of a russian rocket in front of your phones, and they triangulate on your neighbor....


It duplicates the function of the WW2 observer corps the brits used during the battle of Britain. When planes crossed the coast with the early radar, they became invisible to it, so observers on the ground would track it with optical instruments and phone them into filter rooms. Same idea pointing the phone just gives its bearing from the observer and GPS provides a known point, they provide a bearing, estimated altitude and type. Altitude is probably not required here though. It uses the phone's compass to get the bearing, the user just points, selects the type of missile or aircraft. I don't think you can point the thing at someone's house and zap it! It requires multiple reports and filters out the ones too off base and just gives guys with manpads a heads up probably. They might get an alert on their phone and a sector or bearing to aim at then wait for the drone, aircraft or missile.


----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2022)

ANC said:


>


he went on to become a very good cook


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> he went on to become a very good cook


being a GOOD cook requires more skill than being a trained marching monkey...i doubt he ever became a good anything


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> being a GOOD cook requires more skill than being a trained marching monkey...i doubt he ever became a good anything


I think that was one mistake in an otherwise illustrious soldier’s career. I like to think that he got demoted from the parade platoon to the kitchen.

Both jobs require skill and a certain toughness of mind. So I am sticking with my daydream.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580440004673040384
yeah i wouldn't care, either


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2022)

looks like more of this is gonna happen......conscripts are surrendering...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580567874116423681


----------



## printer (Oct 13, 2022)

*The Russians reported that the airfield near Kaluga was allegedly attacked by a Ukrainian drone*
The Shaykovka airfield, where Russian Tu-22 strategic bombers capable of carrying nuclear weapons are based, was attacked by an alleged Ukrainian drone. This was reported by the governor of the Kaluga region, Vladyslav Shapsha, who is referred to by The Insider. 

The 52nd Guards Heavy Bomber Aviation Regiment (several dozen Tu-22M3s) is based at the Shaykovka Air Base, located 200 km from the eastern border with Ukraine. 

Some Ukrainian mass media and Telegram channels report that a drone destroyed two Tu-22MZ strategic missile carriers at Shaykovka. This information is currently unconfirmed.

It was from Tu-22M3 aircraft that Russian troops launched hypersonic missiles ‘Kinzhal’ and dropped FAB-3000 aerial bombs on ‘Azovstal’.

In June 2022, the command of the Air Forces of the Armed Forces of Ukraine reported that it was from the Shaykovka that the Tu-22M was launched, which hit the shopping center in Kremenchuk with Kh-22 missiles.








The Russians reported that the airfield near Kaluga was allegedly attacked by a Ukrainian drone — SUNDRIES


The Shaykovka airfield, where Russian Tu-22 strategic bombers capable of carrying nuclear weapons are based, was attacked by an alleged Ukrainian drone. This




sundries.com.ua





*After the drone explosion at the Russian Shaikovka air base, part of the warplanes were moved away from there*
Satellite images of the Shaikovka air base, where an unknown drone flew and exploded yesterday, were released.

The published photos show traces of fire caused by the fall of the UAV, but there are no signs of damage to Ту-22М aircraft to be seen.

The War Zone published the satellite image of the airfield.

At the same time, they note the aircraft movement at this air base. In particular, eight Tu-22М3 were withdrawn to another place on the night between October 7 and 8, suggesting that this was done to prevent repeated attacks.

On October 7, an unknown drone flew into the territory of the Russian Shaikovka airbase in the Kaluga Region. The governor of the region claimed that the UAV could have flown from the Ukrainian border which is approximately 225 km away.








After the drone explosion at the Russian Shaikovka air base, part of the warplanes were moved away from there


Satellite images of the Shaikovka air base, where an unknown drone flew and exploded yesterday, were released




mil.in.ua


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580490706560626688


----------



## doublejj (Oct 13, 2022)

The Russians are now using Ukrainian civilians as human shields as they retreat..
*The Russian-installed leader of Ukraine's southern Kherson region, Vladimir Saldo, has called on civilians to evacuate.*








Ukraine war: Russia to move civilians from Kherson


Civilians in Russian-occupied Kherson are urged to "save themselves" from Ukrainian rockets.



www.bbc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

If surrounded and cut off, these guys would be ripe for psychological warfare and surrender offers, with senior officers dead they might not be hard to convince. If these guys are on the front lines, then breakthroughs will be easy, and it will be just a question of rounding the rest up and killing the pockets of war criminals and morons. These troops can't attack, they can only man defensive positions with small arms, positions stripped of artillery support by HIMARS and M777s. So, when they break through not much risk of flanking attacks, they have no equipment or ability to maneuver, most barely know how to shoot much less how to field strip a weapon. They are short on everything from body armor to ammunition, even food and warm clothing.






*Video reveals a major problem for new Russian soldiers*

752,430 views Oct 13, 2022 In a new video posted to social media, newly mobilized Russian soldiers are complaining about their lack of training before being sent to the war with Ukraine.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If surrounded and cut off, these guys would be ripe for psychological warfare and surrender offers, with senior officers dead they might not be hard to convince. If these guys are on the front lines, then breakthroughs will be easy, and it will be just a question of rounding the rest up and killing the pockets of war criminals and morons. These troops can't attack, they can only man defensive positions with small arms, positions stripped of artillery support by HIMARS and M777s. So, when they break through not much risk of flanking attacks, they have no equipment or ability to maneuver, most barely know how to shoot much less how to field strip a weapon. They are short on everything from body armor to ammunition, even food and warm clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they will send the new conscripts to the front to find the enemy so the regular soldiers can target them...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> they will send the new conscripts to the front to find the enemy so the regular soldiers can target them...


There aren't that many "regular" soldiers left anymore! Most of their elite units are trapped in Kherson and getting desperate with the Ukrainians closing in and everything within in M777 range as the drones circle overhead like fucking buzzards!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

*We will see Russian forces 'kettled and crushed' in Kherson by the end of this year.*

36,359 views Oct 13, 2022 "Russia is losing on the battlefield, no rhetoric can change that." The Kersch Bridge attack was a legitimate deep-battle attack, whereas Russia's missiles on Kyiv are 'missile terrorism,' says retired senior British Army advisor, Chip Chapman.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

*Hear expert's theory about what caused key bridge explosion in Russian war*

378,462 views Oct 13, 2022 CNN's Oren Liebermann reports on the explosion that damaged the Kerch bridge that links Russia's mainland with annexed Crimea.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

Canada alone supplied Ukraine with a half a million winter uniforms plus other weapons ammo and gear and there are lots more allies supplying them besides Uncle Sam, who can focus on firepower, which he happens to have a lot of! Everybody is supplying medical supplies, helmets, body armor, night vision gear, generators and drones. There is also equipment and more arms pouring in including a lot of missile defense as the Ukrainian winter preparations have been going on for months, there and among the allies. The Russian on the other hand have shit and know it, they don't even have a cause to fight for are untrained, poorly equipped lead and fed, if at all.





*Russian freshly mobilized troops are surrendering in ukraine*


----------



## doublejj (Oct 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There aren't that many "regular" soldiers left anymore! Most of their elite units are trapped in Kherson and getting desperate with the Ukrainians closing in and everything within in M777 range as the drones circle overhead like fucking buzzards!


the Chechens & Wagner groups will send them out in a line to clear mine fields


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

There have been no trains over the Kerch bridge for four days and 900 trucks are backed up and not allowed to cross it either, it's been weakened significantly, Russian cars can leave though, and they are lined up to exit Crimea. That means no supplies or fuel for the southern front or Crimea. It actually did two things, cut off supplies, as intended and providing an exit for Russians and Russian sympathizers to leave, winning the peace for Ukraine and changing the political facts on the ground. Unhoused refugees from the cities of Ukraine will fill their vacant homes and apartments after the Russians are gone. It seems it worked out even better than destroying it completely, if it can't be used for truck or rail transport.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> the Chechens & Wagner groups will send them out in a line to clear mine fields


Those guys might end up as targets themselves when things breakdown, a lot of them won't wanna go into captivity, they know what they did. A lot of these guys are older served before and have been around the block, they've also no doubt heard what they are up against. Usually, the Ukrainians breakthrough and cut them off and their intelligence probably targets C&C or anybody else disagreeing about giving up. I understand both the Chechens & Wagner have been singled out by the Ukrainians for special artillery treatment whenever they are found. Right now, they are defying orders and continuing to attack on a fortified town that is chewing them, and any conscripts being sent there. Those assholes and rear "guards" have to be pretty far back these days with drone's, mortars and artillery hunting them. I'd be shelling the shit out of the secondary defense lines, that's where they would be.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

*UKRAINIAN AIR FORCE SHOOTS DOWN FOUR RUSSIAN HELICOPTERS IN 18 MINUTE || 2022*

21,533 views Oct 13, 2022


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

Oops, more training, don't hit the building between you and target!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580515682412027904


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580636848254160897


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

If the Russian air force was scarce before, they will be even rarer birds after this shit and the other systems get deployed, they will be facing every AA system known, including their's! The air force won't help the trapped troops on the ground, they can't.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580601034463772684


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

Yet another reason why the Russians are fucked, counterbattery radars and they are all NATO standard information systems and can work with a variety of other systems including American. I wonder how many Russian guns, tanks and crews they helped to destroy so far? It all adds up and eventually becomes more than the sum total. They can not only out range the Russians, but they can also get the drop on them with an accurate and deadly artillery quick draw and move before there's a response. Lots of Russian guns wiped out and few Ukrainian ones, accuracy means less barrel wear and less ammo expended too.

Three-dimensional Camo on the equipment, stuck on leaves and paint or plastic?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579914905431740417


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

Suspected Ukrainian Explosive Sea Drone Made From Recreational Watercraft Parts - USNI News


A small, unmanned watercraft of unknown origin washed up from the Black Sea on the shore of Crimea, near Russia’s naval base in Sevastopol, late last month. Pictures posted on Russian social media show what appears to be a small, novel surface drone made from commercial watercraft parts laden...




news.usni.org


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If the Russian air force was scarce before, they will be even rarer birds after this shit and the other systems get deployed, they will be facing every AA system known, including their's! The air force won't help the trapped troops on the ground, they can't.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580601034463772684


Wow … Hawk was old in 1980. 

But then so was the B-52.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Wow … Hawk was old in 1980.
> 
> But then so was the B-52.


Better than what the Russians have against it, that's 80's too, perhaps they have been upgraded, a lot of stuff has new electronics and seeker heads can turn old dumb bombs and rockets into precision weapons, just screw them on where the detonator goes, or a new smart guided warhead screwed on an old rocket.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Better than what the Russians have against it, that's 80's too, perhaps they have been upgraded, a lot of stuff has new electronics and seeker heads can turn old dumb bombs and rockets into precision weapons, just screw them on where the detonator goes, or a new smart guided warhead screwed on an old rocket.


Hawk was deployed in ‘59.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Hawk was deployed in ‘59.


Solid rocket boosters haven't changed much since then, a spinkle of aluminum made all the difference. It's what guides it that is often upgraded, and I can't imagine this weapons system not going through several iterations and upgrades, they tend to be modular.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Solid rocket boosters haven't changed much since then, a spinkle of aluminum made all the difference. It's what guides it that is often upgraded, and I can't imagine this weapons system not going through several iterations and upgrades, they tend to be modular.


True, but by Western standards it is big and slow. Unless the Russians risk their Blackjacks, which I doubt, this’ll do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Hawk was deployed in ‘59.


They are getting a lot of old inventory things that have been replaced or are about to, including Bradely fighting vehicles and an assortment of other things mixed in with more modern systems. Uncle Sam is about to unload 12,000 heavy military trucks that are gonna be replaced and I have no doubt many of them will end up in Ukraine. So, Hawk missiles and anything else laying around in reseve including old east German manpads earlier in the war and of course a million or more AKs from the Soviets.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> True, but by Western standards it is big and slow. Unless the Russians risk their Blackjacks, which I doubt, this’ll do.


It adds to the pile and should deter manned aircraft in general, dunno much about it but it looks medium altitude. It's from Spain, so I imagine it was reseve stuff. I don't think the Ukrainians will turn their noses up at it and will add it to the pile and deploy it where it is best suited.


----------



## printer (Oct 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> True, but by Western standards it is big and slow. Unless the Russians risk their Blackjacks, which I doubt, this’ll do.


Probably fast enough to get close to the Iranian drones.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2022)

printer said:


> Probably fast enough to get close to the Iranian drones.


With a top speed of 185 kph, easy meat I reckon for a Mach 2.5 missile. I’m guessing the Hawk would be better used on an armored helo. 

I think I read something about a truck-mounted multiple launcher for Stinger going to Ukraine. That (or radar-guided 20mm, all small mobile weapons) seems like a good fit to the threat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

*13 Oct: Ukrainians Masterfully OBLITERATE Russian DEFENSE | War in Ukraine Explained*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Hear expert's theory about what caused key bridge explosion in Russian war*
> 
> 378,462 views Oct 13, 2022 CNN's Oren Liebermann reports on the explosion that damaged the Kerch bridge that links Russia's mainland with annexed Crimea.


Sounds like russian dissidents to me...Ukraine officially doesn't have any munitions that will reach that bridge. What they have unofficially, who can say? But I still tend to think this was russians doing something in protest.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Sounds like russian dissidents to me...Ukraine officially doesn't have any munitions that will reach that bridge. What they have unofficially, who can say? But I still tend to think this was russians doing something in protest.


I'm pretty sure it will come out in the wash one day in the not-too-distant future, I don't think this one will remain a mystery for too long.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

Many places in Ukraine can restart rebuilding and a little Russian money could go a long way, so could building supplies from the EU. These kinds of organizations can be funded and supervised by the EU and others. In most cases all people need is to be organized and they can do a lot on their own with a bit of outside help and some materials and tools, just like after a hurricane. There are still a lot of unemployed Ukrainians, and it is a way of boosting their economy and GDP. They don't need to wait until the Russians are completely gone to begin much of the reconstruction.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

*'Ashamed': Russians Fleeing Mobilization Talk About The War On Ukraine*

137,092 views Oct 13, 2022 Hundreds of thousands of Russians have fled their country since President Vladimir Putin announced a "partial" mobilization on September 21. We asked men who have crossed the borders into Georgia, Kazakhstan, and Kyrgyzstan what they think about the war in Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

*See new 'kamikaze' drones used by Russia in attacks on Ukraine*

16,682 views Oct 13, 2022 As Vladimir Putin steps up his renewed assault on Ukrainian civilians for a fourth straight day, Russia is turning to drone strikes to wage its brutal campaign. CNN senior international correspondent Fred Pleitgen reports from the war zone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

*2 Americans captured in Ukraine by Russian forces open about their time in captivity l GMA*

63,821 views Oct 13, 2022 U.S. military veterans Alex Drueke and Andy Huynh were taken into Russian custody while volunteering to fight for Ukraine, surviving 105 days in captivity.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

*UK is Building The New Submarine that is Totally Different than any Other Subs on Earth*

114,756 views Oct 10, 2022 This new submarine will be the most stealthy submarine ever built in the world.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *UK is Building The New Submarine that is Totally Different than any Other Subs on Earth*
> 
> 114,756 views Oct 10, 2022 This new submarine will be the most stealthy submarine ever built in the world.


I saw this one and Sean Connery was the Captain....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580230578405748736


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

Looks like there's a real shift in the EU on Ukraine and the weapons are pouring in to finish Vlad off fast in Ukraine and probably in Russia too. Looks like they've had enough of the cocksucker and figure Ukraine can win, they won't need as many arms when Ukraine is done with Russia. The tide of war has changed, and Russia might be defeated and driven from Ukraine by the end of the year, once they have the coast along the sea of Azov, they will finish off the Kerch bridge cut off Crimea and take it when ready. France and especially Germany are really coming through with heavy weapons and AA defense, they've taken the measure of the Russians. Germany is rearming and Ukraine destroying the Russian army will give them the time they need to rebuild, before the Russians can get on their feet. When they do, they will be dealing with Ukraine as a prosperous regional military superpower that can defeat any conventional threat from them alone.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580500462142648322


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

The Russians are getting guns too... Nothing was ever surplus in the Soviet Union; it was all stored.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580253140191875072


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

Battlefield drones for Ukraine.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579864671238369281


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 13, 2022)

Senator Chris Murphy wants to divert the upcoming shipment of air-to-air AMRAAM missiles to Saudi Arabia and send it to Ukraine instead.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580733202607767553


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2022)

It looks like they might go for Kherson city, the other pocket in the region is being reduced. When they finish off the Kherson pockets if will free up a lot of troops for other operations, perhaps one to the sea of Azov further east that would divide the Russians. By the time they reach the sea of Azov the Russian army should be finished in Ukraine trying to stop them and they will probably go for the Kerch bridge and Crimea ASAP while Russia is stunned, weak and reeling. Why wait for the Russians to move additional forces there and fortify the place, Vlad already cleaned everything out of Crimea and sent it to Ukraine. Losing Kherson might convince the rest of the Russians in Crimea to get outta dodge.







*Kherson residents told to evacuate as Ukraine prepares an advance*

36,468 views Oct 14, 2022 "Ukraine has warned they are going to try and take Kherson city." The Ukrainian government is asking residents in Kherson to leave, even if it means entering Russian occupied territory, says Askold Krushelnycky reporting from Niprov, Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2022)

Older guys tend to do that in these circumstances, they know the score and there are those among them who will kill the officers and others will go along. They know it's a death sentence for no good reason and that Russia is losing badly to a country it attacked and that the world is against them. One day the war will be over, and Putin gone, either their families can come west, or they will go home, so will the draft dodgers. They will probably even get back pay while held as prisoners, screwing the veterans won't be popular in Russia. Their government can't seem to hide much from the population these days, at least from those who want to know the truth.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580760801371049984


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2022)

Ukraine is getting stronger in the air HARM missiles and HIMARS and drones are taking out the Russian air defenses around the front lines allowing them to bomb the shit out of Russian ground forces. They are moving on another vital supply hub in the east that will cripple Russian logistics further south.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580908413001019395


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2022)

This might also have something to do with the large increases in European and others military support to Ukraine too. A green light from the UN, fuck the security council, they don't need them, just a large majority of nations condemning it and voluntary support for Ukraine. Russia violated the UN charter with its illegal invasion, both in 2014 and in 2022, as well as its own security assurances to Ukraine made on several occasions. Russia has also invaded other neighbors and former Soviet republics too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580293723736637440


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2022)

*Ukraine war: Russian troops face lack of supplies | DW News*

3,997 views Oct 14, 2022 Just weeks after Russian President Putin announced a 'partial mobilization,' the first soldiers are arriving on the front lines. But while the government is able to call up hundreds of thousands of civilians to fight in Ukraine, it doesn't appear able to meet even their most basic needs.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Oct 14, 2022)

In case there was any ambiguity Musk is a genuine douchebag:



https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/10/14/ukraine-elon-musk-starlink-ambassador-andrij-melnyk/?itid=hp-more-top-stories


----------



## printer (Oct 14, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> In case there was any ambiguity Musk is a genuine douchebag:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/10/14/ukraine-elon-musk-starlink-ambassador-andrij-melnyk/?itid=hp-more-top-stories


"The report said the letter asked the Pentagon to cover a new request from Ukraine and costs for the rest of the year, acknowledging that others, including Kyiv’s allies, had also helped fund the terminals sent so far.
A senior U.S. defense official confirmed late Thursday that Musk had privately urged the Pentagon to pay up. The official said there was no comparable system with such widespread applicability. The bill is likely to run into the hundreds of millions of dollars over the next year, the official said, speaking on the condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the issue."

I think it is fair for him to get paid for it. At the begining no one thought the "Special Operation" would still be running a year later.


----------



## printer (Oct 14, 2022)

Svatove needs to be taken before winter.









A 3D look at the terrain of Svatove


I’ve been following the excellent updates on Ukraine here everyday. For example, here was a map I saw of the Svatove area earlier today: Although I appreciate the maps, I do find that it can be hard to understand why certain advances are slow or fast....




www.dailykos.com


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2022)

printer said:


> "The report said the letter asked the Pentagon to cover a new request from Ukraine and costs for the rest of the year, acknowledging that others, including Kyiv’s allies, had also helped fund the terminals sent so far.
> A senior U.S. defense official confirmed late Thursday that Musk had privately urged the Pentagon to pay up. The official said there was no comparable system with such widespread applicability. The bill is likely to run into the hundreds of millions of dollars over the next year, the official said, speaking on the condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the issue."
> 
> I think it is fair for him to get paid for it. At the begining no one thought the "Special Operation" would still be running a year later.


I believe that after his asymmetric and treasonable messing with Starlink, the payment schedule needs some readjustment. Give him cost on the equipment, and a loss on administration.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Svatove needs to be taken before winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't quote me on this, i do think that's the idea, take svatove and the border crossing, while pound the rest Krimmenia (sp) etc etc....we'll see


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2022)

somebody is paying attention to the evolving war paradigm. 









Ukraine makes it obvious DoD has to change how it buys weapons


The scale at which “dual-use” technologies is used should make us urgently rethink the way the Department of Defense does business.




www.defensenews.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> somebody is paying attention to the evolving war paradigm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting read, thanks


----------



## xtsho (Oct 14, 2022)

*In near unanimous vote, European lawmakers call for Russia to be declared a "terrorist" regime*

An assembly of representatives drawn from 46 national parliaments across Europe voted overwhelmingly in favor on Thursday for a resolution calling on European countries to “declare the current Russian regime as a terrorist one.”

A total of 99 out of 100 members of the Parliamentary Assembly of the Council of Europe (PACE) voted in support of the resolution. Only a Turkish MP from the Republican People’s Party abstained.









October 14, 2022 Russia-Ukraine news


Moscow's deadly strikes on civilian targets have continued through the week, and the Ukrainian President has reiterated his plea to NATO for more air defense capacities. Follow live updates here.




www.cnn.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2022)

looks like someone is running out of missiles, possibly


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580842881853845504


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2022)

reminds me of the ol shanghia


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580912674006712322


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2022)

Demands? wait wut? ......are you talking about the grain your stealing from Ukraine









Exclusive: Russia is prepared to quit Black Sea grains deal, writes to UN with demands


Moscow has submitted concerns to the United Nations about an agreement on Black Sea grain exports, and is prepared to reject renewing the deal next month unless its demands are addressed, Russia's Geneva U.N. ambassador told Reuters on Thursday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2022)

ok wait?









Putin Accused of Plotting Another ‘Full-Scale Offensive’ in Kremlin Leak


The Russian president is reportedly asking for peace talks just so he can stall and prepare troops for a larger scale offensive in 2023.




www.thedailybeast.com





your gonna go on another offensive again......umm listen here barney five, with what? tanks(most are gone), apc (most are gone), missiles(you've pretty much used them up, ammo (better get on the ball, instead of the WW2 stuff), rifles ( your not talking bout those rusty ones are you)....plus on top of that your country is tanking big time in all sectors.........so tell me again how are you gonna do that......


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ok wait?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


oh trust me when i after i read that

i did this


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ok wait?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The similarities of Putin and Trump are becoming more apparent, liars, losers, psychos, desperados, blunders, pigheaded.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2022)

*Let's talk about Russia's offer in Kherson....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | I expect Ruzzia to leave Kherson very soon *


----------



## printer (Oct 14, 2022)

*Canada wants ‘arsonist’ Russia removed from IMF, G-20*
Canada is pushing for Russia to be kicked out of the International Monetary Fund (IMF) and the G-20, a group of 20 countries that work on issues related to the economy, in light of the IMF and World Bank meetings in Washington, D.C., this week. 

Canadian Finance Minister Chrystia Freeland told reporters in D.C. that Russia is an “arsonist” in a group of “firefighters,” Bloomberg reported Friday. 

“The IMF and World Bank meetings are meetings of firefighters — of ministers and central bank governors, whose job is to protect the global economy,” she said. “Russia right now is the arsonist. Russia shouldn’t have been at the IMF meetings. Arsonists have no place in meetings of the firefighters.” 

Russia has received condemnation from much of the international community for its full-scale invasion of Ukraine in February. 
Russia has been increasingly isolated from the rest of the world as the war has continued. President Biden declared earlier in the conflict that he supported removing Russia from the G-20. 

Freeland, who also serves as deputy prime minister and is of Ukrainian descent, said Canada can only call out Russian President Vladimir Putin and the Russian government for the decision to invade Ukraine but cannot prevent Russia from attending the meetings at this time. 

“There is one immediate step that would eliminate significant turmoil within the global economy, help alleviate food shortages and help with the high cost of energy in so much of the world. And that step is for Russia to leave Ukraine now,” Freeland said. 

She said the inclusion of Ukrainian Finance Minister Serhiy Marchenko at the meetings was “very important” and that he spoke “very effectively” about what is happening in Ukraine. She added that she could see on her counterparts’ faces how they were affected by Marchenko’s testimony.








Canada wants ‘arsonist’ Russia removed from IMF, G-20


Canada is pushing for Russia to be kicked out of the International Monetary Fund (IMF) and the G-20, a group of 20 countries that work on issues related to the economy, in light of the IMF and Worl…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2022)

*Ukrainian forces conducting 'very clever' offensives against Russia*

160,305 views Oct 14, 2022 Ukrainian forces are advancing on both fronts, whilst Russian forces are just "digging in" and "playing for time", according to a defence analyst. 

Speaking to Forces News, Professor Michael Clarke, a former director general of defence and security think tank RUSI, said that the Russians, are in a sense "playing for time for the winter".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581072000499343360


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2022)

printer said:


> "The report said the letter asked the Pentagon to cover a new request from Ukraine and costs for the rest of the year, acknowledging that others, including Kyiv’s allies, had also helped fund the terminals sent so far.
> A senior U.S. defense official confirmed late Thursday that Musk had privately urged the Pentagon to pay up. The official said there was no comparable system with such widespread applicability. The bill is likely to run into the hundreds of millions of dollars over the next year, the official said, speaking on the condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the issue."
> 
> I think it is fair for him to get paid for it. At the begining no one thought the "Special Operation" would still be running a year later.


yeah...he's a douchebag, but he did donate a lot, and deserves some payment....but he's still a douchebag.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> umm listen here barney five,


Fife....I think you're combining the Andy Griffith show and Short Circuit.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Fife....I think you're combining the Andy Griffith show and Short Circuit.


or Wall-E Gator


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Fife....I think you're combining the Andy Griffith show and Short Circuit.


Possibly,


----------



## GoatSoup (Oct 14, 2022)

Another lovely day in the neighborhood! Trump is losing his mind, Russian's are asking for Pooty's resignation, the Russian Army is falling on their asses and it's only the sixth week of the NFL season!

Go 9ers!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 15, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> Another lovely day in the neighborhood! Trump is losing his mind, Russian's are asking for Pooty's resignation, the Russian Army is falling on their asses and it's only the sixth week of the NFL season!
> 
> Go 9ers!


MOTOGP weekend as well. Phillip island perhaps the best track of the year (i might be biased)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2022)

More weapons and ammo to Ukraine along with other allies pouring shit in. The plan must be to finish off the Russians ASAP and drive them from Ukraine, fuck Vlad. When you consider what the Ukrainians have done with what little they have received, though timely and very effective, and the additional steadily increasing well-trained troops with these new arms should tip the balance on the battlefield even more.

Much will depend on conditions, what kind of winter will it be hard or mild and what will the ground be like especially in the south where it is generally drier and sandier.

Perhaps another reason for this might be losing the house in November, load them up.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581226640884961280


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581211618347978752


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581175654137352192


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2022)

Stalin 2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581252438287298563


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2022)

Welcome to Ukraine for the new Russian conscripts as their officers are wiped out. To be a Russian officer is to be a war criminal or closely associated with them, support and enable them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581141387612864512


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2022)

Uncle Sam and the EU no doubt want UN mediation and peace, Russia probably wanted something else and was most likely behind a lot of this shit. If you are a member of the EU or a candidate, then borders become less important, and minority rights are guaranteed. Border disputes are difficult to fight over inside the EU or US with overarching governmental authority.

Peace between these two also means additional oil for Turkey and Europe with new pipelines, even across the Caspian Sea and that would mean money for both of them in transit fees and sales.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581268694797123584


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2022)

*Ukraine says strike destroyed 'significant' Russian weapons and equipment*

329,848 views Oct 15, 2022 A top US officials tells CNN the Russian military is running low on troops and equipment needed to continue Vladimir Putin's war on Ukraine. CNN senior international correspondent Fred Pleitgen reports.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2022)

Ukraine update: [UPDATED HEADLINE] Ukraine launches major new Kherson offensive


UPDATE: Saturday, Oct 15, 2022 · 7:28:58 AM +00:00 · kos Russian Telegram sources now reporting on the new Kherson offensive, with Mylove a major target of the advance, but pressure on the entire line. UPDATE: Saturday, Oct 15, 2022 · 7:20:41 AM +00:00...




www.dailykos.com





Down in Kherson, the lines haven’t moved much in a while. The Russian puppet mayor of Kherson announced an “evacuation” of the city on Thursday, then Friday said “nevermind,” so not sure what he’s so panicked about. We’re in that place again where Ukraine isn’t saying much, and Russian Telegram isn’t panicked. They need to be properly panicked to tell the truth, otherwise they just invent glorious victories to sustain themselves. 

Though it turns out, even _that_ isn’t enough for the Russian authorities. From pro-Russian Telegram: 



> Nine Russian military correspondents and military correspondent projects at once risk falling under criminal charges for discrediting the [Russian Federation] Armed Forces. These are: Igor Strelkov, Semyon Pegov (WarGonzo), Yuri Podolyaka, Vladlen Tatarsky, Sergey Mardan, Igor Dimitriev, authors of GreyZone, Rybar and, suddenly, Kristina Potupchik. The content in their TG channels is already being analyzed for fakes, defamation, and other prohibited and punishable things.
> According to our information, the statement to Roskomnadzor with the requirement to check the work of the above authors was signed personally by the Chief of the General Staff. On the part of the Prosecutor General's Office, the case is being handled by the head of the department for supervision over the implementation of the law on federal security, terrorism, extremism and interethnic relations. The reason is the criticism of the Ministry of Defense and its decisions during the [Special Military Operation].
> How long the check will last is still unknown. But if the corpus delicti is collected, and the guilt is established, the military correspondents will either get off with a fine, or receive up to three years in prison. friendly fire


Rybar has confirmed the news. The inclusion of GreyZone is interesting, as that is the Telegram outlet for Wagner mercenaries. There have been persistent rumors of a rift between Wagner CEO Yevgeny Prigozhin, “Putin’s Chef,” and other Russian elites like Minister of Defense Sergey Shoigu (who somehow still hasn’t been thrown out a window). Throwing GreyZone in a group including other stalwart Russian nationalists would be great cover for any effort to discredit Wagner and Prighozhin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2022)

*Is Putin out of options?*

13,244 views Oct 15, 2022 "It's clear that the West is not going to simply run away and fear as a result of his nuclear sabre rattling." 

Putin has run out of options in Ukraine as his nuclear threats ring hollow, Professor of International Relations Campbell Craig tells #timesradio


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581313412990406658


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581310197511106560


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 15, 2022)

I wonder what his plan is here. Perhaps he found an off-ramp..









Putin Says No Need For Further Massive Air Strikes On Ukraine, Foresees End To Mobilization


Nearly eight months into his war against Ukraine, Russian President Vladimir Putin appears to be striking a softer tone, saying he sees no need for continued massive air strikes and that a mobilization of troops to support his military operation will end in two weeks.




www.rferl.org


----------



## printer (Oct 15, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I wonder what his plan is here. Perhaps he found an off-ramp..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They would hit more if they had more missiles. 

*Russia hits Kyiv power facility, Ukrainian officials say *
A Russian missile strike hit a power facility in the Ukrainian capital of Kyiv on Saturday, jeopardizing the city’s energy supply.
“After an insidious shelling of an energy infrastructure facility in the Kyiv region, we have serious consequences, but they can be minimized,” wrote Kyiv Oblast Gov. Oleksiy Kuleba and Deputy Head of the President’s Office Kyrylo Tymoshenko on Telegram.

The two leaders encouraged residents of the Kyiv region to reduce their energy consumption, particularly during peak hours.
“All that is necessary is to approach electricity consumption as rationally as possible today,” they wrote. “Please limit the use of electricity as much as possible today from 5 p.m. to 11 p.m. And everything will be fine.”

The officials said that Kyiv residents might have to use candles to light their homes and “suffer all the consequences associated with the lack of electricity” if they fail to follow energy guidelines in the wake of the strike.

Ukrainian troops defended Kyiv in April, beating back Russian forces from the area. The country’s military have since executed a lightening against the Russian military over the past month, claiming a succession of victories in the southern and eastern parts of Ukraine.
The shelling comes after an explosion downed a bridge connecting Russia and the Crimean Peninsula, a major supply link for the aggressor.

Russia has since blamed Ukraine for the explosion and retaliated by striking a number of cities including Kyiv.

Tymoshenko also called on residents of the Zhytomyr, Cherkasy and Chernihiv regions, which all border Kyiv, to limit their electricity consumption.
The shelling did not injure or kill any residents of the Kyiv region despite its damage of the power facility, according to Kuleba.








Russia hits Kyiv power facility, Ukrainian officials say


A Russian missile strike hit a power facility in the Ukrainian capital of Kyiv on Saturday, jeopardizing the city’s energy supply. “After an insidious shelling of an energy infrastructure fac…




thehill.com


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like there's a real shift in the EU on Ukraine and the weapons are pouring in to finish Vlad off fast in Ukraine and probably in Russia too. Looks like they've had enough of the cocksucker and figure Ukraine can win, they won't need as many arms when Ukraine is done with Russia. The tide of war has changed, and Russia might be defeated and driven from Ukraine by the end of the year, once they have the coast along the sea of Azov, they will finish off the Kerch bridge cut off Crimea and take it when ready. France and especially Germany are really coming through with heavy weapons and AA defense, they've taken the measure of the Russians. *Germany is rearming* and Ukraine destroying the Russian army will give them the time they need to rebuild, before the Russians can get on their feet. When they do, they will be dealing with Ukraine as a prosperous regional military superpower that can defeat any conventional threat from them alone.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580500462142648322


I think this is a two-fold win for Germany. They can draw down stockpiles of current armament & replenish those stores with more up-to-date gear across the board - and they can (will) begin by sending the culls from current stock to Ukraine. I think this goes hand-in-hand with a report I read that Germany would be sending *MORE* MRLS & tanks than they had announced days before - and this came out *after* Germany announced its plan to upgrade their national defense, so I consider it a done deal. It is a trifle risky for them to begin delisting their own armaments for transfer to Ukraine at a time of such unrest, but it’s a reasonable call to make, and could show a willingness to trust the EU and NATO that would be a very good sign (IMO) for the future.

Potential downstream benefits would be a tighter sense of trust and cooperation among NATO, and an increase in standardization of gear and control systems, software integration…which would all go a long way toward integrating the lessons (so far) of the current situation.


----------



## printer (Oct 15, 2022)

*The State Duma set a condition for a gas hub in Turkey*
The main condition for the construction of a gas hub in Turkey should be the cessation of supplies of Bayraktars and other weapons to Ukraine. This was stated by Deputy Chairman of the State Duma Committee on Economic Policy Mikhail Delyagin in a conversation with URA.RU.

“The benefit [from the construction of the gas hub] will no longer be Germany, but Turkey, and this will be our great gift. With that in mind, it would be interesting to see what we get in return. At least, there is hope that we will no longer see Turkish equipment (Bayraktars and not only) in the Ukrainian army. This should be the initial condition for any negotiations,” Delyagin said.

Earlier, Russian President Vladimir Putin proposed to his Turkish counterpart Recep Tayyip Erdogan to build a gas hub in Turkey . He came to this decision because of the sabotage at the Nord Stream, which he called a terrorist attack . Later, the heads of state instructed their delegations to conduct a joint study, after which, according to the Turkish leader, Russia and Turkey will establish an international gas distribution center as soon as possible.








В Госдуме поставили условие для газового хаба в Турции


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*The governor of Sevastopol explained the explosions over the city. Video*
In Sevastopol, the air defense system (air defense) is operating in the training mode in the area of the Cossack Bay. This was stated by the governor of the city Mikhail Razvozhaev.

“Air defense is operating in Kazachka in training mode. Please do not shoot or post videos. Please remain calm,” Razvozhaev wrote on Telegram.

Earlier, eyewitnesses reported explosions in the sky over Sevastopol on October 15. The air defense process was caught on video.

A day earlier, air defense was working in Belgorod: the city was shelled by the Armed Forces of Ukraine. Some residents were left without electricity. Later, the power supply was restored, 360 TV channel reports .








Губернатор Севастополя объяснил взрывы над городом


Видео




ura-news.translate.goog





Comments 
- a strange statement ... usually they warn in advance ... so that no speculation arises ...

*Lukashenka: conflict in Ukraine can be resolved within a week*
The deadline for completing the special operation in Ukraine depends on the US and the UK, the conflict can be completed within a week. This opinion was expressed by the President of Belarus Alexander Lukashenko in an interview with the American television channel NBC.

“It all depends on the US and the UK. If you understand and agree that tomorrow we need to sit down at the table and agree, believe me, we will agree within a week. [Ukrainian President Volodymyr] Zelensky was banned from negotiating. Who? Guess three times. He is not independent,” Lukashenka said in an interview with NBC.

Russia launched a special operation in Ukraine on February 24. After that, the parties repeatedly held negotiations, but did not come to a decision to resolve the conflict. Then the discussion was suspended. Russian President Vladimir Putin has said that Zelensky refuses to sit down at the negotiating table. According to him, Russia is always open to talking with Ukraine, RT reports .








Лукашенко: конфликт на Украине можно решить в течение недели


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Rosgvardia strengthened protection of military registration and enlistment offices due to attacks*
The National Guard will be involved in the protection of military registration and enlistment offices, attacks on which have recently become fairly frequent. This was announced by the deputy of the State Duma of the Russian Federation Alexander Khinshtein.

“In a number of cities near the buildings of the military registration and enlistment offices, groups of detention of the private guards of the Russian Guard are deployed,” Khinshtein wrote in his telegram channel. He added that the National Guard will also be included in the patrol routes. Enhanced measures are associated with increased cases of attacks on military commissariats. There are multiple arrests of intruders red-handed.

Earlier, Russian President Vladimir Putin announced the imminent completion of mobilization in Russia, the National News Service reports . In Dagestan, the FSB detained a man under the influence of the Ukrainian special services who planned to stage an attack on one of the military registration and enlistment offices in the region, RT reports .








Росгвардия усилила защиту военкоматов из-за нападений


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Armed Forces of Ukraine launched an active offensive in the Kherson region*
The Ukrainian army is attempting an offensive in the direction of Dudchany-Berislav, Kherson region. Kirill Stremousov, deputy head of the regional administration, reports this.

“The army of the Armed Forces of Ukraine today attempted an attack in the Dudchany-Berislav area. There are no hard moments in the hostilities yet, ”Stremousov said in his telegram channel. He advised the residents of right-bank Ukraine to seize the moment and send their children on vacation so that the military could cope with the advancing Ukrainian army.

Earlier, the acting governor of the Kherson region, Vladimir Saldo, said that the Russian military was repelling all attacks by Ukrainian militants in the Kherson direction, RT reports . Due to the successful reflection of the attacks of the Armed Forces of Ukraine by the Russian troops, the Ukrainian military is in a demoralized state, the 360 TV channel reported .








ВСУ начали активное наступление в Херсонской области


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Oct 15, 2022)

*The first Russian military from the regional group arrived in Belarus*
The first echelons with the Russian military arrived in Belarus to form a joint group of troops, the press service of the Ministry of Defense of the Republic reported .

"The first echelons with Russian servicemen who are part of the regional grouping of troops (forces) arrived in the Republic of Belarus . The servicemen were warmly welcomed with bread and salt," the press release says.

The department added that this decision "is being implemented solely in the interests of strengthening the security and defense" of the border of the Union State and "is dictated by the ongoing activity in the border regions."

In the same message, a video was published showing the arrival of military personnel and equipment, as well as a comment by the deputy commander of a Russian military company, Viktor Smeyan.

“We arrived on Belarusian soil. The meeting was very warm, very pleasant. We arrived in the Republic of Belarus to help the fraternal Belarusian people, we are ready to perform any tasks that we receive from the command. Everyone is in a fighting mood,” the serviceman shared his impressions. 

President of Belarus Alexander Lukashenko said on October 10 that the West is pushing Kiev to open a front against Belarus, and NATO is considering options for possible aggression against Minsk . The politician noted that in connection with the aggravation on the western borders of the Union State, he agreed with the President of Russia Vladimir Putin on the deployment of a joint regional group of troops.








В Белоруссию прибыли первые российские военные из региональной группировки


Первые эшелоны с российскими военными прибыли в Белоруссию для формирования совместной группировки войск, сообщила пресс-служба Минобороны республики. РИА Новости, 15.10.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





*Stoltenberg acknowledges NATO involvement in Ukraine conflict, Kremlin says*
NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg has confirmed that the alliance is fighting on the side of Ukraine, said Russian presidential spokesman Dmitry Peskov.

The Kremlin representative answered in the affirmative to the question of journalists whether Stoltenberg's words that "if Putin wins, it will be not only a big defeat for Ukrainians, but also a defeat and a threat to all of us" can be considered such recognition.

This statement was made by the NATO Secretary General the day before a meeting of the heads of the defense departments of the countries participating in the alliance. The Secretary General added that "NATO is not part of the conflict," but his support for Ukraine plays a key role.

Deputy Chairman of the Security Council Dmitry Medvedev also drew attention to the words of Stoltenberg, calling them "a direct confirmation of the block of his participation in the war against" Russia .








Столтенберг признал участие НАТО в конфликте на Украине, заявили в Кремле


Генсек НАТО Йенс Столтенберг подтвердил, что альянс воюет на стороне Украины, заявил пресс-секретарь президента России Дмитрий Песков. РИА Новости, 12.10.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah...he's a douchebag, but he did donate a lot, and deserves some payment....but he's still a douchebag.


Curious: *what* exactly did he donate? Even if he “gave” Ukraine 6 months free rent - he’s still charging rent…and acting like Comcast, it seems


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Oct 15, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Curious: *what* exactly did he donate? Even if he “gave” Ukraine 6 months free rent - he’s still charging rent…and acting like Comcast, it seems


Too his credit, he did donate the Starlinks but a 100% tax write-off wasn't enough apparently. He complains now the Ukaranians are using too much bandwidth and SpaceX wants payments going forward. Not entirely unreasonable, but I doubt it's amounts to a rounding error for him.

I don't think it was sheer coincidence that he demanded payment shortly after being lambasted for his chat with Putler and subsequent proposal to end the conflict on decidedly pro-Russian terms.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 15, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Too his credit, he did donate the Starlinks but a 100% tax write-off wasn't enough apparently. He complains now the Ukaranians are using too much bandwidth and SpaceX wants payments going forward. Not entirely unreasonable, but I doubt it's amounts to a rounding error for him.
> 
> I don't think it was sheer coincidence that he demanded payment shortly after being lambasted for his chat with Putler and subsequent proposal to end the conflict on decidedly pro-Russian terms.


*Tesla Stock Sinks 50%*








Tesla Sinks 50% From November Record High as Troubles Pile Up


(Bloomberg) -- Tesla Inc. shares tumbled about 50% from their all-time high, amid a broader selloff in the US stock market that has hit growth and technology companies especially hard. Most Read from BloombergRolex Prices to Drop Further as Supply Surges: Morgan StanleyPutin Tried for Years to...




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581365045719465985


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581036108934094848


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2022)

Russia military range shooting leaves 11 dead, 15 wounded


MOSCOW (AP) — Two men fired at soldiers on a Russian military firing range near Ukraine on Saturday, killing 11 and wounding 15 before being slain themselves, the Russian Defense Ministry said. The ministry said in a statement that the shooting took place in the Belgorod region in southwestern...




apnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2022)

His customer base for Tesla and starlink probably are pro Ukrainian and Uncle Sam and other in the national security community might be curious to know if he's more than just a fucking idiot with money and his company is vital to national security interest and he has to be "reliable". He's been pretty badly burned by this, and people are questioning his control of Twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581369921132724225


----------



## doublejj (Oct 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> His customer base for Tesla and starlink probably are pro Ukrainian and Uncle Sam and other in the national security community might be curious to know if he's more than just a fucking idiot with money and his company is vital to national security interest and he has to be "reliable". He's been pretty badly burned by this, and people are questioning his control of Twitter.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581369921132724225


Like Billy said this amounts to a rounding error in cost to him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2022)

A tale of three generals — how the Ukrainian military turned the tide






engelsbergideas.com


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Oct 15, 2022)

He's still a douchebag and seems to have a short memory as far as taxpayer $$$ goes. Tesla & Space X have both received billions
Tesla paid $0 in federal taxes last year as well btw - typical coprporate shell game: All profits were overseas (no taxes), US operations lost money (no taxes)









Elon Musk is speaking out against government subsidies. Here's a list of the billions of dollars his businesses have received.


Musk's companies benefited from subsidies as recently as April, when SpaceX won a $2.89 billion contract from NASA. Tesla got subsidies for years.




www.businessinsider.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581345747777179651


----------



## printer (Oct 15, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> He's still a douchebag and seems to have a short memory as far as taxpayer $$$ goes. Tesla & Space X have both received billions
> Tesla paid $0 in federal taxes last year as well btw - typical coprporate shell game: All profits were overseas (no taxes), US operations lost money (no taxes)
> 
> 
> ...


Goes to show, shine a bright light on a douchebag and even the richest of them all can have second thoughts.


----------



## printer (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2022)

Looks like the Ukrainain air force is back with MiGs donated by allies and they are pounding the shit out of the Russians around Kherson with local air superiority, this is very bad for the Russians.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581310264313466880


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 15, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I think the guy said he was Canadian. Between that dude and Alanis morrisette, you got a lot to answer for canada!
> 
> It is something where I'm like "dude...what does that say about the content of your character" when these people come in and say that the Ukrainians should have just shown their belly and hoped for the best.


Hey! So we have a few bad trees in the old sugar bush !


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Curious: *what* exactly did he donate? Even if he “gave” Ukraine 6 months free rent - he’s still charging rent…and acting like Comcast, it seems


https://www.cnn.com/2022/10/13/politics/elon-musk-spacex-starlink-ukraine
he's given them 80 million in hardware and services...and it's a private company. i don't like musk, but i will give a person credit if they're due any. it doesn't seem unfair to me for them to want the government to at least partially foot the bill, as musk has no actual responsibility to provide them anything, even well wishes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581036108934094848


wow...who saw that coming?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 15, 2022)

MOSCOW (AP) — Two men fired at soldiers on a Russian military firing range near Ukraine on Saturday, killing 11 and wounding 15 before being slain themselves, the Russian Defense Ministry said.

The ministry said in a statement that the shooting took place in the Belgorod region in southwestern Russia that borders Ukraine. It said two men from an unnamed former Soviet republic fired on volunteer soldiers during target practice and were killed by return fire.

The ministry called the incident a terrorist attack.

The shooting comes amid a hasty mobilization ordered by President Vladimir Putin to beef up Russian forces in Ukraine — a move that triggered protests and caused hundreds of thousands to flee Russia.


Putin said Friday that over 220,000 reservists already had been called up as part of an effort to recruit 300,000. He promised the mobilization would be wrapped up in two weeks.

The mobilization was troubled from the start, with authorities issuing confusing signals about who should be called up for service in a country where almost all men under age 65 are listed as reservists.

Even though the Russian leader declared that only people who had recently served in the military would be subject to the call-up, activists and rights groups reported military conscription offices rounding up people without any army experience — some of whom were also unfit for service for medical reasons.

Some of the freshly called-up reservists posted videos of themselves being forced to sleep on the floor or even outside and given rusty weapons before being sent to the front lines.

Russian media reports said some of those who were mobilized were sent to combat without receiving proper training and were quickly killed.

Authorities have acknowledged the mobilization was often poorly organized and promised to improve the situation.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Oct 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2022/10/13/politics/elon-musk-spacex-starlink-ukraine
> he's given them 80 million in hardware and services...and it's a private company. i don't like musk, but i will give a person credit if they're due any. it doesn't seem unfair to me for them to want the government to at least partially foot the bill, as musk has no actual responsibility to provide them anything, even well wishes.


$80M by Musk's accounting is a little like a DEA seizure giving the warehouse seizure values in $/grams.

Most of the hardware was paid for by Uncle Sam & others, Elon was magnanimous enough to waive the monthly service fee which he claims is $20M/month

He absolutely has no obligation to continue to provide free service but he shouldn't be bitching about his poor company losing money while others are getting free stuff. The hypocrisy is amazing.


----------



## printer (Oct 15, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> $80M by Musk's accounting is a little like a DEA seizure giving the warehouse seizure values in $/grams.
> 
> Most of the hardware was paid for by Uncle Sam & others, Elon was magnanimous enough to waive the monthly service fee which he claims is $20M/month
> 
> He absolutely has no obligation to continue to provide free service but he shouldn't be bitching about his poor company losing money while others are getting free stuff. The hypocrisy is amazing.


But what would Trump do?


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> His customer base for Tesla and starlink probably are pro Ukrainian and Uncle Sam and other in the national security community might be curious to know if he's more than just a fucking idiot with money and his company is vital to national security interest and he has to be "reliable". He's been pretty badly burned by this, and people are questioning his control of Twitter.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581369921132724225


Just another social Darwinist billionaire who’s figured out Fudd’s first law (“if you push anything hard enough, it *will* fall over” (especially if you’re pushing with money))…for them, “survival of the fittest” IS survival of the wealthiest - bless their royalist souls, the believe they’re THEY are SUPPOSED to be in charge (if they can pull it off)by right of being the most successful at surviving. I doubt there’s much distance ‘philosophically’ between him & Paypal partner Peter Thiel.

The very model of a modern super-genius

I’m very glad his ability to play the new Thomas Edison is as cheap & shallow as it is…he is really NOT ready for prime time, the way he’s staggering thru his current moment. I don’t love the way his oxen snuffle his word droppings into revelations that…no one ever quite thinks thru, but wow, isn’t Elon COOL??? It was funny for a while but now it’s boring


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wow...who saw that coming?


Let’s just say Russia seemed the mostly likely, as it made/makes no sense for Nordstream’s *customers* to do it, and Russia could just stop pushing gas…. Pootie’s inner weasel is showing, he’ll keep gnawing until the heavens fall


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> $80M by Musk's accounting is a little like a DEA seizure giving the warehouse seizure values in $/grams.
> 
> Most of the hardware was paid for by Uncle Sam & others, Elon was magnanimous enough to waive the monthly service fee which he claims is $20M/month
> 
> He absolutely has no obligation to continue to provide free service but he shouldn't be bitching about his poor company losing money while others are getting free stuff. The hypocrisy is amazing.


i will give you that...i did preface all of this by saying he is an enormous douche.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2022)

Pooty is taken it in the shorts, I see signs of major desperation in his actions...

Elon..huh.....he feels like a wooden nickel imo


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 15, 2022)

My fucked-up family matters are eclipsing any political considerations presently


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

*Ret. Lt. General: I've got bad news for Mr. Putin*

154,787 views Oct 16, 2022 Retired Lieutenant General Mark Hertling discusses the latest developments in Russia's war in Ukraine.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581644693368352768


----------



## printer (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581644693368352768


More proof that Vlad is running out of missiles and drones. It also shows how big a failure Putin is, after running Russia for over 20 years with a fortune in oil money coming in, and they can't even make the basics, much less missiles or drones. The truth be told, nobody can make sophisticated weapons by themselves anymore, even Uncle Sam buys technology, weapons and parts from allies these days. The globe is too economically interdependent for this shit because it was designed that way after WW2 and those ideas have come to fruition. Allies are the way forward, a country without them will end up like Russia and in the future that will apply to America too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581525348516102144


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

Drafted is more like it!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581597888093659136


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

Here is a reason to send ATACMS to Ukraine and perhaps even cruise missiles. I dunno why they don't take out those 10 rail entrances into Ukraine, that are probably less than a half dozen now, since they recaptured the rest to the border or close. This kind of weapon with this kind of range should warrant an appropriate response. Take out the rail bridges 100km or so inside Russia on the rail routes to Ukraine with the missiles, trap the Russians in Ukraine and cut them off from supply and also trap the conscripts inside Russia unless they march into Ukraine. Either do it with missiles, special forces, or destroy and suppress the local air defense and do it with aviation. Use the missile for retaliation on electrical substations or rail infrastructure, tit for tat.

If this is gonna be a proxy war with Iran, Russia is gonna lose, these are IRBMs and rate patriot systems in response. So, the Saudi's can pay for them with their $400 billion gift to Ukraine and move behind them in line for them. Since Iran lined up on the side of Russia, the Saudi's will have trouble not playing ball. The oil price rise was about Biden and the heat he's putting on MBS for murder and other bullshit and is an attempt to fuck with the election, a hostile act, just as much as when the Russians did it. He had better hope the democrats don't win, or the CIA might arrange for his rather extended family to chop the fuckers head off, or blow it off, whatever works.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581589833658441728


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2022)

When the US needed the truth from Zelensky he wasn't there for us..all we wanted was the truth..what does he want from the US, *TODAY*?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581644693368352768


it would seem iran has chosen sides...it's way past time that they share the full array of sanctions that russia is currently enjoying.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> When the US needed the truth from Zelensky he wasn't there for us..all we wanted was the truth..what does he want from the US, *TODAY*?
> 
> View attachment 5213362


i would guess he wants the participant he is a proxy for to supply him with sufficient weapons to win the war they are fighting for us, at horrible cost in life...while we sit back in safety and watch them die to achieve our goals...what a bastard...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

They are crowd funding it I imagine. Bring me his head, with or without the body attached and collect a fortune! Get the word out to the Russians and tell them they too can collect, just like turning in a tank!  They are recruiting a lot of criminals and some of them are probably organized by now, soon they will arrange a shuttle service of tanks and other equipment to the Ukrainians for cash...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581616963414958081


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

Wait until they get to the border, and they order them to paint Zs on their equipment! I don't think it's gonna happen, they are too few and gave their reseve equipment and ammo away to the Russians. The Ukrainians are waiting with well-trained territorials in well-fortified and prepared positions. The way has been "prepared" for and advances in their area with mined bridges, roads and IEDs. The Belarussians wouldn't get far before being destroyed and the way opened to Minsk with little in between except Russians and their internal security forces which are of little use in this kind of fight. Internal trouble will erupt, and an alternative government supported by the allies would arise and eventually regime change as the facts on the ground were changed by the population with aid, clandestine operations and external force.

Russians could find themselves cut off and surrounded in another country, an attack on Ukraine by Belarus could be the result, a rapid defeat of Belarus in Ukraine and attacks inside Belarus in earnest and shifting those Belarusians fighting in Ukraine to a new purpose. Poland and the Baltics might take a dim view of Belarus attacking a neighbor and ally and could just cut off and invade Kaliningrad.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581668977096347648


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581644693368352768


Fateh and Zolfaghar are solid-fueled. The missile used in the 2010 strike into Iraq was Qiam-1, a liquid-bipropellant type very similar to the Scud-3.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i would guess he wants the participant he is a proxy for to supply him with sufficient weapons to win the war they are fighting for us, at horrible cost in life...while we sit back in safety and watch them die to achieve our goals...what a bastard...


How safe were we with Donald Trump?

BTW Did you just call me a name?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Fateh and Zolfaghar are solid-fueled. The missile used in the 2010 strike into Iraq was Qiam-1, a liquid-bipropellant type very similar to the Scud-3.


Maybe Israel or friendly forces in the region could fire a few drones and missiles at their fuel and production facilities? 

How about electronic components that are already banned by sanctions? A commercial drone GPS won't do for a fast-moving ballistic missile and inertial guidance systems contain allied components, so, track and crack down. I'm sure Ukrainian and western intelligence are sourcing their suppliers from the shot down drones, it's not so much the tech they are using as how they are getting it. 

High tech war is a global enterprise now, so is low tech for that matter, international cooperation and alliances will become more important for everybody moving forward. This war illustrates the reality of the situation, the only way out is a rules based international system and this is the mechanism for controlling this kind of UN charter violation. To be ready and have the ability to fight and maintain a war means following the international rules, which will grow over time, allies are essential.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe Israel or friendly forces in the region could fire a few drones and missiles at their fuel and production facilities?


1) to what intended effect?
2) to what likely effect?



> How about


 doing what to or about


> electronic components that are already banned by sanctions? A commercial drone GPS won't do for a fast-moving ballistic missile and inertial guidance systems contain allied components, so, track and crack down. I'm sure Ukrainian and western intelligence are sourcing their suppliers from the shot down drones, it's not so much the tech they are using as how they are getting it.
> 
> High tech war is a global enterprise now, so is low tech for that matter, international cooperation and alliances will become more important for everybody moving forward.


 No. China.


> This war illustrates the reality of the situation, the only way out is a rules based international system and this is the mechanism for controlling this kind of UN charter violation. To be ready and have the ability to fight and maintain a war means following the international rules, which will grow over time, allies are essential.


No. Same reason. 
Similarly, the US has weapons manufacturing alliances out of convenience and advantage, not necessity. 
That might be a component of the current definition of a superpower.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> How safe were we with Donald Trump?
> 
> BTW Did you just call me a name?


No...I did not call you a name...I was sarcastically calling Zelensky a bastard, for daring to have demands while sending the best and the brightest his country has to offer off to die in a proxy war, representing NATO and the US.
Sooo...maybe I did indirectly call you a name....¿ And everyone else who can't wait till Ukraine wins the war we're too fucking cowardly to wage ourselves, to begin criticizing them?....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> 1) to what intended effect?
> 2) to what likely effect?
> 
> doing what to or about No. China.
> ...


1) To slow down or curtail production of these long-range weapons, it would be in the interests of several middle east parties to do so. 
2) It might give political change a chance to take hold there, before the radical government is empowered to do something stupid.

China is technologically dependent on the allies through licensing agreements, then there are the sanctions for suppliers and countries. However high tech that is good enough for many functions is becoming ubiquitous and even a smartphone can do a lot, or be scavenged for components, so can e-waste, but it is no way to fight a war. China does 10X the trade with America (US&Can,) and Europe than it does with Russia and Iran and then you can also add in SE Asia and Japan who would side with us.

The larger point is this appears to be the way things are evolving globally, China wants peace and prosperity and I think sees a way forward using soft power in central Asia that will be very profitable and not ruffle any international feathers. It's the same for the US, EU and others, this is a way of attaining it and containing aggression, imperial or otherwise.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> No...I did not call you a name...I was sarcastically calling Zelensky a bastard, for daring to have demands while sending the best and the brightest his country has to offer off to die in a proxy war, representing NATO and the US.
> Sooo...maybe I did indirectly call you a name....¿ And everyone else who can't wait till Ukraine wins the war we're too fucking cowardly to wage ourselves, to begin criticizing them?....


My point was about something else. Memory- some of us have a long one. Stop changing the subject. BTW..Ukraine is it's own country and we're not responsible for their neighbors actions. Similar to America is it's own country, surely Ukraine is not responsible reciprocally. Couldn't help us when we needed because our democracy was crumbling which without, he would never have all the toys he wants..Russia was *always *going to invade Ukraine.


----------



## printer (Oct 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it would seem iran has chosen sides...it's way past time that they share the full array of sanctions that russia is currently enjoying.


Iran is under their own sanctions that are on par with Russia's. Now if Russia can receive long range weapons then I guess it is OK for Ukraine to get them also. 500 kg of high explosive material really should be able to take out a bridge.

"Fateh-110 and Zolfaghar are Iranian short-range ballistic missiles capable of striking targets at distances of 300 and 700 kilometers, respectively."

"The Zolfaghar (alternately spelled Zulfiqar) short-range ballistic missile (SRBM) is a variant of the Fateh-110 SRBM family. Developed as a part of a larger campaign to “improve the range and accuracy of current missile systems,”https://missiledefenseadvocacy.org/missile-threat-and-proliferation/todays-missile-threat/iran/zolfaghar/#_edn1_ the solid-fueled Zolfaghar is reported to have a range of 700km and possess a cluster munition warhead.[ii] Some Iranian press reports have claimed the Zolfaghar is accurate within 10 meters and equipped with multiple independent reentry vehicles (MIRV), but this information has not been verified."

Fateh-110 - Warhead Type and Weight - HE (Nuclear and Biological capable),450-650 kg_


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 1) To slow down or curtail production of these long-range weapons, it would be in the interests of several middle east parties to do so.
> 2) It might give political change a chance to take hold there, before the radical government is empowered to do something stupid.
> 
> China is technologically dependent on the allies through licensing agreements, then there are the sanctions for suppliers and countries. However high tech that is good enough for many functions is becoming ubiquitous and even a smartphone can do a lot, or be scavenged for components, so can e-waste, but it is no way to fight a war. China does 10X the trade with America (US&Can,) and Europe than it does with Russia and Iran and then you can also add in SE Asia and Japan who would side with us.
> ...


Many assumptions in there that I do not share.

Your response to 2) is imo a particular miss. The likely outcome is “Israel aggressively attacking Iran to no benefit and great detriment”. They do not gain by inserting themselves into the regional metaconflict.

As for China, assuming they want peace and prosperity is pretty plainly negated by their policies in Taiwan, WestPac, and Uighur country.
They stole Western intellectual property in a fairly bald-faced way, with the likely intention and definite effect that they have indigenous capacity to manufacture, develop and deploy highest technology for both economic and physical warfare.

What they want is _power_, geopolitical power over the same territory regarding which Japan went to war. Unlike the Japanese, they are not in a corner regarding resources. They can play a longer softer game, but their long-term ambition is best not downplayed.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2022)

printer said:


> Iran is under their own sanctions that are on par with Russia's. Now if Russia can receive long range weapons then I guess it is OK for Ukraine to get them also. 500 kg of high explosive material really should be able to take out a bridge.
> 
> "Fateh-110 and Zolfaghar are Iranian short-range ballistic missiles capable of striking targets at distances of 300 and 700 kilometers, respectively."
> 
> ...


Biden just said he can go tougher on Iran and already has ideas in mind.


----------



## printer (Oct 16, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Biden just said he can go tougher on Iran and already has ideas in mind.


And could also get tougher on Russia. 





__





Loading…






home.treasury.gov


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Many assumptions in there that I do not share.
> 
> Your response to 2) is imo a particular miss. The likely outcome is “Israel aggressively attacking Iran to no benefit and great detriment”. They do not gain by inserting themselves into the regional metaconflict.
> 
> ...


Israel regularly attacks the Iranian nuclear program, both with bombs and using cyber warfare, they recently assassinated their top scientist. Warheads on missiles are a bigger threat, it generally takes the two to project power.

China is asserting itself in what it feels is its own backyard, an imperialist notion and like everybody else is absorbing the lessons of Ukraine. China is the second largest economy in the world, but is very dependent on export and allied technologies, so far, they aren't acting too stupid, human rights violations aside. It is not much of an assumption that trouble and war with the west will fuck things up mightily for China and for no profit. That with the weakness and dependency of Russia opportunities are arising in central Asia, Kazakhstan borders with China is rich in oil and gas and has a Caspian Sea coast, China recently gave them security assurances.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

Actually, the allies supplying weapons to countries surrounding Russia would be a better idea. Refurbish the old soviet shit in Ukraine when they are done with it and add in a sprinkling of, drones, Javelins, NLAWS and Stingers. Whatever Vlad has left will pay a heavy price attacking even a small neighbor with NATO or Ukrainian training, support, a good reserve and morale.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581340861362995200


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Israel regularly attacks the Iranian nuclear program, both with bombs and using cyber warfare,


Please provide links establishing repeated Israeli military bombing of Iranian territory or property. What is the regular interval? My search did not enlighten.


> they recently assassinated their top scientist. Warheads on missiles are a bigger threat, it generally takes the two to project power.
> 
> China is asserting itself in what it feels is its own backyard, an imperialist notion and like everybody else is absorbing the lessons of Ukraine. China is the second largest economy in the world, but is very dependent on export and allied technologies, so far, they aren't acting too stupid, human rights violations aside. It is not much of an assumption that trouble and war with the west will fuck things up mightily for China and for no profit. That with the weakness and dependency of Russia opportunities are arising in central Asia, Kazakhstan borders with China is rich in oil and gas and has a Caspian Sea coast, China recently gave them security assurances.


I take this as meaning that you trust them where I do not.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Please provide links establishing repeated Israeli military bombing of Iranian territory or property. What is the regular interval? My search did not enlighten.
> 
> I take this as meaning that you trust them where I do not.


Israel has bombed Iranian nuclear facilities in the past, it was in the news as was the assassination of their top nuclear scientist. It impleads their acquisition of a nuke anyway it can. I don't mean they bomb the shit out of them weekly, but as they feel is required and they don't always take responsibility when they do.

For example








Iran nuclear programme: Threat of Israeli strike grows


As Iran's nuclear programme forges ahead, some see Israel running out of options to thwart it.



www.bbc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

Holy shit, Javelins at work taking out an entire Russian attacking column! A modern ambush all the casualties are on one side and there appear to be a lot of them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581701832841498624


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581768734170939392


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 16, 2022)

As far as ( PGM ) the ZOLFAGHAR is a very formidable weapon system - with even longer range variants. Not sure how many will pop up for use but their range depending on variant can hit targets at 700-1000 km . Ukraine’s need for Anti-Missile tech is a given as VLAD looks to source more precision guided missiles to buffer his obvious lack of them in his own stockpile.

Here is an interesting look at that missile system.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

More bluster, Ukraine is making him think more than twice about such an adventure and is also providing opportunities in central Asia with Russia's military collapse. Securing energy and markets for China is their priority and there is both in central Asia along with other resources too. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581770176999329792


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Holy shit, Javelins at work taking out an entire Russian attacking column! A modern ambush all the casualties are on one side and there appear to be a lot of them.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581701832841498624


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 16, 2022)

Seems like Ukraine is now at war with Russia , Belarus and Iran. Wonder what other sympathizers will crawl out from under a rock to aid VLAD.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 16, 2022)

Perhaps Belarus may have forgotten the installed Patriot Missile batteries pointing in there direction at Poland’s border.

Belarus has at least 40,000 plus soldiers and Soviet - era weapons. Including T-62s and T-55 tanks / MiG 29 and SU models , attack helicopters. Most easily defended against with antitank / air defense shoulder fire weapons . Obviously a bit more skilled than the common rural conscripts that Russia have been grabbing from the streets. They also field the same Soviet BMP / BMD tracked vehicles - something say a TOW rocket couldn’t handle.


----------



## printer (Oct 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Actually, the allies supplying weapons to countries surrounding Russia would be a better idea. Refurbish the old soviet shit in Ukraine when they are done with it and add in a sprinkling of, drones, Javelins, NLAWS and Stingers. Whatever Vlad has left will pay a heavy price attacking even a small neighbor with NATO or Ukrainian training, support, a good reserve and morale.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581340861362995200


Can not even supply their own troops and he wants to supply other countries to pick a fight with the US? No wonder Russia is not doing well.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Israel has bombed Iranian nuclear facilities in the past, it was in the news as was the assassination of their top nuclear scientist. It impleads their acquisition of a nuke anyway it can. I don't mean they bomb the shit out of them weekly, but as they feel is required and they don't always take responsibility when they do.
> 
> For example
> 
> ...


If there is no interval, it is not regular. I could not find one confirmed example of IDF bombing an Iranian target, either territory or flagged vessel.

This is why I ask you for links to incidents. So far I cannot find *any* bombings by Israel on Iran, let alone anything *regular* or even customary.

The Natanz incident involved no bomb or missile that I can verify. In fact, it could have been a cyberattack, which is disqualified.

As for the link you did post? Oh come on! (insert gif here) It discusses a hypothetical situation.
This is the sort of weasel bullshit diversion from the specific request for which I customarily, though not regularly, tear a troll a figurative new orifice.

I have found some discussion of a proxy war between the two nations. I did not think it needed to be said that such plainly is out of category. Now I am saying it, as I don’t trust you will stay true to your claim, which I quote here:



DIY-HP-LED said:


> Israel regularly attacks the Iranian nuclear program, both with bombs and …


Ignoring the adverb for now, please provide a text link to a recent incident in which Israel verifiably bombed a nuclear asset on Iranian territory. Don’t invoke Mossad; that is definitively not verifiable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

Laughs at the front with a cheap $20 Chinese radio, the Russians are using for comms.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581787084301676544


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Laughs at the front with a cheap $20 Chinese radio, the Russians are using for comms.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581787084301676544


Wow … their aim is worse than imperial stormtroopers


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 16, 2022)

At least it’s depleting munitions- at trees , themselves , the ground.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If there is no interval, it is not regular. I could not find one confirmed example of IDF bombing an Iranian target, either territory or flagged vessel.
> 
> This is why I ask you for links to incidents. So far I cannot find *any* bombings by Israel on Iran, let alone anything *regular* or even customary.
> 
> ...


Well, I don't follow the middle east war too closely and have read reports in the past of purported Israeli attacks on Irain focused on their nuclear program, whether by the air force, missile, Musad or proxy. Assassinating their scientist and the link I provided demonstrate their past and current intentions. It's one of the reasons the Iranians have gone deep underground. As for links, I'm not going to go on an exhaustive search of sometime dubious sources, but it is sufficient to say they have attacked the Iranian nuclear program on several occasions and by several means over the years and it appears they are gonna get serious about attacking it in a big way. The IDF and bombs may be involved in the near future according to reports and if Uncle Sam gives the green light. A rain of conventional missiles would be the result and the destruction of their production would I think be included in the package. Perhaps they are hoping they will give a lot of their inventory to the Russians, so it might be wait and see. They will want nuclear technology for all the help they are giving and that could be the payoff for them.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well, I don't follow the middle east war too closely and have read reports in the past of purported Israeli attacks on Irain focused on their nuclear program, whether by the air force, missile, Musad or proxy. Assassinating their scientist and the link I provided demonstrate their past and current intentions. It's one of the reasons the Iranians have gone deep underground. As for links, I'm not going to go on an exhaustive search of sometime dubious sources, but it is sufficient to say they have attacked the Iranian nuclear program on several occasions and by several means over the years and if appears they are gonna get serious about attacking it in a big way. The IDF and bombs may be involved in the near future according to reports and if Uncle Sam gives the green light. A rain of conventional missiles would be the result and the destruction of their production would I think be included in the package. Perhaps they are hoping they will give a lot of their inventory to the Russians, so it might be wait and see. They will want nuclear technology for all the help they are giving and that could be the payoff for them.


I am not asking about intentions. I am asking about unambiguously assignable past acts, as implied in the detail quote.

Exhaustive search is a straw man. One or two will do. I’m not asking for the bibliography. dude; put up or ‘fess up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am not asking about intentions. I am asking about unambiguously assignable past acts, as implied in the detail quote.


Not forth coming from me, but feel free to do your own research, my assertions about Israel attacking Iranian nuclear facilities are supported by evidence and it ain't hard to find. Methinks you are too focused on relatively unimportant details in the context of my post, which was of the possibility of Israel attacking Irain as a proxy or for its own purposes. Past performance is the best predictor of future behavior and they have attacked them before.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am not asking about intentions. I am asking about unambiguously assignable past acts, as implied in the detail quote.
> 
> Exhaustive search is a straw man. One or two will do. I’m not asking for the bibliography. dude; put up or ‘fess up.











Iran vows revenge for 'Israeli' attack on Natanz nuclear site


Iran's foreign ministry blames Israel for Sunday's incident at the Natanz uranium enrichment plant.



www.bbc.com


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not forth coming from me, but feel free to do your own research, my assertions about Israel attacking Iranian nuclear facilities are supported by evidence and* it ain't hard to find. *Methinks you are too focused on relatively unimportant details in the context of my post, which was of the possibility of Israel attacking Irain as a proxy or for its own purposes. Past performance is the best predictor of future behavior and they have attacked them before.


The bolded is not my experience. A search on Israel bombing Iran led me only to Israel bombing Iraq twice, once as far back as 1982. 

Seriously: you made the claim. Substantiate or retract.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Iran vows revenge for 'Israeli' attack on Natanz nuclear site
> 
> 
> Iran's foreign ministry blames Israel for Sunday's incident at the Natanz uranium enrichment plant.
> ...


This is as low-quality as taking Russia’s word on the legitimacy of the referenda.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The bolded is not my experience. A search on Israel bombing Iran led me only to Israel bombing Iraq twice, once as far back as 1982.
> 
> Seriously: you made the claim. Substantiate or retract.


Jesus the debating society! Bombing as in air force bombing yes, back in 1981. Attacking since by whatever means, Hell yes, as in the big bang in the BBC report above. Russia might be swapping nuclear materials or technology for missiles, so that could be the reason for the recent concern, I'd be concerned if I were them. That is the real issue, not trapping people in phrases like a literal robot FFS, apparently missing the bigger picture. This is a pot site not an academic journal, and I wasn't exactly spreading disinformation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> This is as low-quality as taking Russia’s word on the legitimacy of the referenda.


From the BBC, 12 April 2021 referencing a recent attack.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Jesus the debating society! Bombing as in air force bombing yes, back in 1981. Attacking since by whatever means, Hell yes, as in the big bang in the BBC report above. Russia might be swapping nuclear materials or technology for missiles, so that could be the reason for the recent concern, I'd be concerned if I were them. That is the real issue, not trapping people in phrases like a literal robot FFS, apparently missing the bigger picture. This is a pot site not an academic journal, and I wasn't exactly spreading disinformation.


I give up. You’ve progressed from being incorrect to being dishonest. 

As for trapping you in a phrase … if you do not want to be hoist by your own words, the universal advice is to use different words.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> From the BBC, 12 April 2021 referencing a recent attack.


All I find in there is Iran’s claim. No reliable third party demonstrating that Israel did it. My critique stands.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I give up. You’ve progressed from being incorrect to being dishonest.
> 
> As for trapping you in a phrase … if you do not want to be hoist by your own words, the universal advice is to use different words.


Bullshit on being dishonest my phrasing might have been inaccurate, but the intention was to illustrate Israel's willingness to attack a potential threat. Seizing on it like a dog with a bone is more of an issue. 

Now there is the real possibility that they could be swapping missiles and drones for nuclear technology with Russia being desperate and Vlad being lawless anyway. Bombing Iran with manned aircraft went out of fashion when their air defenses arrived, and the Israelis would do such things by other means like drones and cruise missiles, as well as cyber and clandestine means. Even if they attacked the Iranians today, they would do it by missile or drone, unless they wanted to take out their air defense system first.

If they think the Russians are helping the Iranians acquire nukes in exchange for missiles, there might be another war. What does Russia have to offer Iran? Food, technology, money, or what it wants most?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2022)

Isreal never bombed Iran, it's on the table, they supposedly did the cyber attack, Isreal bombed Iraq nuclear power plant back in the 80's I think....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Actually, the allies supplying weapons to countries surrounding Russia would be a better idea. Refurbish the old soviet shit in Ukraine when they are done with it and add in a sprinkling of, drones, Javelins, NLAWS and Stingers. Whatever Vlad has left will pay a heavy price attacking even a small neighbor with NATO or Ukrainian training, support, a good reserve and morale.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581340861362995200


That idea might work, if they had any weapons to flood those countries with. They're giving their recruits rusty old shit, they got fucking nothing. russia is just so fucked, and a lot of them don't even realize it yet. If we dropped all sanctions today, it would take them decades to recover, and all the while, the people who have been picking up their slack have been forming new ties, new business relationships, taking old customers who won't want to go back to the russians...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581735495553282048


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Bullshit on being dishonest my phrasing might have been inaccurate, but the intention was to illustrate Israel's willingness to attack a potential threat. Seizing on it like a dog with a bone is more of an issue.
> 
> Now there is the real possibility that they could be swapping missiles and drones for nuclear technology with Russia being desperate and Vlad being lawless anyway. Bombing Iran with manned aircraft went out of fashion when their air defenses arrived, and the Israelis would do such things by other means like drones and cruise missiles, as well as cyber and clandestine means. Even if they attacked the Iranians today, they would do it by missile or drone, unless they wanted to take out their air defense system first.
> 
> If they think the Russians are helping the Iranians acquire nukes in exchange for missiles, there might be another war. What does Russia have to offer Iran? Food, technology, money, or what it wants most?


I am not interested in intention. I am interested in associated fact. 

I have asked that you substantiate the words or change them. I cannot make you do this, and I would not want to. But I observe that if you declare something to be fact, “do your own research” does not improve your argument.

I am being persistent because wars have started for less. It becomes really _really_ important that what is presented as relevant fact be verifiable. 

I notice you getting angry in place of informative. This suggests that, at least to some extent, you concur that I have effectively called what amounts to an overreach. I don’t intend to attack your person, and I don’t think I did. But if you can show me that what I think is a pretty bold claim is true, I cannot imagine you refusing to do so.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Holy shit, Javelins at work taking out an entire Russian attacking column! A modern ambush all the casualties are on one side and there appear to be a lot of them.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581701832841498624


That was fucking awesome...You always had to imagine what that shit was like before. This is the first time many are getting to see what real war looks like, without the filter of reporters and news services. Those are enemy vehicles, with enemy soldiers inside, getting what they deserve.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Isreal never bombed Iran, it's on the table, they supposedly did the cyber attack, Isreal bombed Iraq nuclear power plant back in the 80's I think....


After they did the Iranians steadily improved air defenses and Israel wouldn't risk pilots, but missiles and drones are another matter, however the facilities have been hardened and placed underground. The attacked the centrifuge's software destroying them, killed scientists and recently did an attack with a big explosion that crippled them. They've probably attacked or impleaded them in countless other ways we don't know about.

If they are cutting a deal with Russia with missiles and drones deal for nuclear tech, it might shift things a bit for Israel and. America too. The Saudi reaction would be interesting!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am not interested in intention. I am interested in associated fact.
> 
> I have asked that you substantiate the words or change them. I cannot make you do this, and I would not want to. But I observe that if you declare something to be fact, “do your own research” does not improve your argument.
> 
> ...


I'm annoyed by pointless hounding over a trivial matter, it seems neurotic and unnecessary while ignoring the larger context. I think we need to move on unless you want to put me in a trophy quote.

I'm not starting any wars here, just observing and commenting on them. I see a potential source of trouble between Iran and Israel, IF, they are swapping technology with Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

*Officials identify big problem for Russia getting weapons*

751,512 views Oct 16, 2022 Western sanctions have sharply curtailed Russia’s ability to replenish the munitions it is using in Ukraine, according to a new analysis from the Office of the Director of National Intelligence, forcing Moscow to task its intelligence services with finding ways to evade restrictions and procure the critical technology and parts to sustain its war effort.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm annoyed by pointless hounding over a trivial matter, it seems neurotic and unnecessary while ignoring the larger context. I think we need to move on unless you want to put me in a trophy quote.
> 
> I'm not starting any wars here, just observing and commenting on them. I see a potential source of trouble between Iran and Israel, IF, they are swapping technology with Russia.


Whether or not Israel bombed Iranian nuclear assets is not pointless.

Is it possible that Israel zorched Natanz? Yes.
Is it confirmed? No.
Is it likely? That is where I plead the dangerous combo of ignorance and interest.

This isn’t frothy speculation over a battery technology or geothermal maybes. Whether or not Israel (fill in the blank) Iran is a matter of considerable gravity.

As for the trophy quote nonsense, sleep on that. What is happening here is simply not in the weight class.
My sig quotes are about psychopathic individuals who mounted deeply hurtful attacks on persons I know not to deserve them. At its worst, this is not that; it is merely me saying back it or bullshit, and you telling me fuhgeddaboudit. That’s a small and transitory irritation on both sides of this exchange. You are somebody with whom I _can_ disagree; there is built-in implied respect in my saying so.

In any case, I’m not gonna pursue this further.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Whether or not Israel bombed Iranian nuclear assets is not pointless.
> 
> Is it possible that Israel zorched Natanz? Yes.
> Is it confirmed? No.
> ...


This is my space to run wild with half-baked ideas and speculation, also a place to practice prose sometimes, I plead artistic license! I only lurk on Twitter for the latest war news, but it is full of disinformation too, and FB is for local stuff. This is an anonymous out of the way little corner of the internet, a place on a pot site to share opinions, news and humor, rumor too. This section concerns itself with things political and war is politics by other means.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is my space to run wild with half-baked ideas and speculation, also a place to practice prose sometimes, I plead artistic license! I only lurk on Twitter for the latest war news, but it is full of disinformation too, and FB is for local stuff. This is an anonymous out of the way little corner of the internet, a place on a pot site to share opinions, news and humor, rumor too. This section concerns itself with things political and war is politics by other means.


I get that. I was in plain awe of the vid you brought of that Russian column getting rolled up like a cheap rug.

But the bit about trophy quotes? Ouch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

Understandable why it would sell there!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581699184776077312


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I get that. I was in plain awe of the vid you brought of that Russian column getting rolled up like a cheap rug.
> 
> But the bit about trophy quotes? Ouch.


I only attack trolls, not even misguided Trumpers, trolls I sometimes climb right aboard, but lately I like to toy with them like my cat would! With the new enforcement of the rules, the antisocial ones don't seem to last long anymore, and one can be subtler...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

Here is an interesting target for Ukraine, a port on the coast, I wonder what they were unloading or loading? 
Something to repair the Kerch bridge with perhaps? 
I dunno if rail traffic is still stopped on it, if it is, it is bad news for the Russians.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581692471054323713


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

He is a member of the government, not an important one, but one connected with Ukraine and Russia. Siding with and allying with Ukraine against Russia and Iran, might be to Israel's advantage and allow them to attack Irain's nuclear and missile program without international consequences like sanctions. The Saudis would be all for it and would do it themselves if they could, those missiles they are selling the Russians can be aimed at them too and nuclear tipped. That is why they want those patriot batteries and that could be Uncle Sam's ace in the hole. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581744951586881536


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

rebar said:


> With the new enforcement of the rules...........lolz.


Ya need to be artful and subtitle, it encourages higher standards of discourse and insult. Most Trumpers aren't up to it and haven't been for a while, they are as scarce as hen's teeth, defending Trump and what he represents is hard to do, even for a sock.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

rebar said:


> How is it defending war,death and the military industrial complex?
> 
> Seems a odd position for progressives to take.


hey; at least it isn’t the libertarian delusion.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2022)

rebar said:


> I wasn't asking about them.
> I am asking progressive liberal democrats why they support war,misery and the military industrial complex.


U tell me, why? Thoughts?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

rebar said:


> I wasn't asking about them.
> I am asking progressive liberal democrats why they support war,misery and the military industrial complex.


That is what is known as a loaded question. What is your dog in this hunt?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That is what is known as a loaded question. What is your dog in this hunt?


also, what is a progressive liberal democrat? Your terminology would benefit from some definition.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2022)

rebar said:


> Peace........that's my dog.
> Why not answer a simple direct question?


Simple .....no

Loaded....yes


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

rebar said:


> Peace........that's my dog.
> Why not answer a simple direct question?


Because it is loaded; thus neither simple nor direct.

Usually it is the totalibertarians who suggest that peace can be had without fighting for it. It is one of the three impossible things they proclaim.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2022)

Me sense squirrel...js


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

rebar said:


> What makes asking why you support war loaded?
> Do your own words and actions seem offensive to you?


Why do you assume I give unqualified support to war? Therein lies the unwarranted implication that could stand some explanation.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

rebar said:


> I see...........let me try a more specific question.
> Why do you support the Ukrainian war?


Same reason I supported the war we fought in the Pacific some 80 years ago.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

rebar said:


> How is it defending war,death and the military industrial complex?
> 
> Seems a odd position for progressives to take.


Why?
Liberal means to fight for liberty in a variety of ways, including armed, if required. You are speaking out of context and never mentioned the cause and the reason for the response to imperialist aggression. Funny in this conflict with Russia that pits totalitarianism against liberal democracy the magat republicans turned into pussies and Putin fans. Hawks they ain't when it comes to the fight for freedom, a Russian 5th column in America perhaps. If ya stand for nothing, you'll fall for anything.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why?
> Liberal means to fight for liberty in a variety of ways, including armed, if required. You are speaking out of context and never mentioned the cause and the reason for the response to imperialist aggression. Funny in this conflict with Russia that pits totalitarianism against liberal democracy the magat republicans turned into pussies and Putin fans. Hawks they ain't when it comes to the fight for freedom, a Russian 5th column in America perhaps. If ya stand for nothing, you'll fall for anything.


this one isn’t a newcomer. 
You might even say it’s some old user who has been

rebarn.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

rebar said:


> I see...........let me try a more specific question.
> Why do you support the Ukrainian war?


How about the atrocities and war crimes? Reason enough? It's not fake news either, let's be clear on the facts, even Foxnews reported it FFS.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How about the atrocities and war crimes? Reason enough? It's not fake news either, let's be clear on the facts, even Foxnews reported it FFS.


I think we need to sit back a bit. This one owes us a definition of _progressive liberal democrat. _


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think we need to sit back a bit. This one owes us a definition of _progressive liberal democrat. _


Totally agree..this is gonna be interesting....


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Same reason I supported the war we fought in the Pacific some 80 years ago.


That sounds like a non-answer if I ever heard one.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> That sounds like a non-answer if I ever heard one.


It was a non-question.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think we need to sit back a bit. This one owes us a definition of _progressive liberal democrat. _


I don't know if this is the definition that he intended, but how about this?..









11. Progressive Left


Members of the Progressive Left have very liberal views across a range of issues – including the size and scope of government, foreign policy, immigration and race.




www.pewresearch.org


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It was a non-question.


It seemed like a pretty straight-forward question to me. You are just choosing to dance around it.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I don't know if this is the definition that he intended, but how about this?..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let’s not get in the way of socky mcpuppet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581714541649350657


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> It seemed like a pretty straight-forward question to me. You are just choosing to dance around it.


perhaps you did not notice that this one roared out of the gate displaying the same exuberant fallacious style as…..…oh goodness. I know I’m thinking of somebody.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> That sounds like a non-answer if I ever heard one.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581832804828004353


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> perhaps you did not notice that this one roared out of the gate displaying the same exuberant fallacious style as … oh goodness. I know I’m thinking of somebody.


I only read back several posts, so I come with limited experience.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581714541649350657


There's a lot more to that story:









Revolution of Dignity - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Drafted is more like it!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581597888093659136


Shanghaied is what they used to call it (aka kidnapping)

Love the pic: the defining image of a keyboard warrior getting called, hard


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> this one isn’t a newcomer.
> You might even say it’s some old user who has been
> 
> rebarn.


More like retread


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> There's a lot more to that story:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, there is, but the clip illustrated the essentials, the "little green men" were numerous. It's just a cover for Russian imperialism, the violation or treaties and the UN charter, a way to give Germany an excuse for inaction and to avoid sanctions nothing more. The same shit Hitler used, and the UN was suppose to deal with.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

rebar said:


> I guess you'd rather be paranoid and projective than answer such a simple question.
> The reason this war is happening goes back to the collapse of the soviet.
> Several treaties were signed guaranteeing Ukraines sovereignty as long as they gave up the Soviet nuclear stockpiles.
> The main lesson to learn from history here is never give up your nukes.


But it isn’t a simple question the way you posed it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

rebar said:


> I guess you'd rather be paranoid and projective than answer such a simple question.
> The reason this war is happening goes back to the collapse of the soviet.
> Several treaties were signed guaranteeing Ukraines sovereignty as long as they gave up the Soviet nuclear stockpiles.
> The main lesson to learn from history here is never give up your nukes.


Maybe, it's nukes are useless if you attack a smaller non-nuclear power that beats the shit out of you and drives you from their land in humiliation, with your conventional military destroyed and your economy wrecked for decades. Maybe having the majority of the world against you could be another lesson. The US and UK were parties to those agreements and kept their word, which us why Russia is facing defeat and Putin is struggling to survive.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

rebar said:


> What would be the correct way to pose it?


Without the loading.





__





Loaded question - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

rebar said:


> I did that in the first post............maybe the trumptards ain't alone in reading comprehension deficits?
> Thanks for all the nonanswers and tardulate,have a good night.


But what about all the Russian support for Ukraine? They are the largest supplier of tanks! Everybody whines about good ole Uncle Sam!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581735684565389312


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

The End of the Post-Soviet Order


How Putin’s war has hurt Russia in Central Asia and the Caucasus.




www.foreignaffairs.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581845638014062592


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

*Thanks to Putin's regime, the future of Russia is going to be quite depressive – experts say*

330,137 views Oct 16, 2022 A demographic crisis harsher than in the 1990s. Because of the war against Ukraine and the subsequent mobilisation, the Russian economy will go into stagnation. That is how economists see the future of the Federation. And Russian entrepreneurs already feel the approach of the crisis. Learn more about the future of Russia – in our report.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 16, 2022)

That Mech-Armor HALO Mazinger Z looking truck is sweet BTW …..  








VIDEO HERE. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3125025044381392


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> That Mech-Armor HALO Mazinger Z looking truck is sweet BTW …..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All it needs is a cassette launcher for the missiles, quick change out, use HIMARS type cassettes. Stash a cassette enroute and change em out between firing positions in 5 minutes or less. Loading those rockets takes time and can be done in the rear by others, even civilians, by using cassettes of multiple tubes.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 16, 2022)

Wonder if that truck rig comes with a solid wall rear container or some armored version …. That would be a cool remake of the Damnation Alley vehicle.

Sorry I’m a sci-fi geek and considerably high ….. *shrugs


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Wonder if that truck rig comes with a solid wall rear container or some armored version …. That would be a cool remake of the Damnation Alley vehicle.
> 
> Sorry I’m a sci-fi geek and considerably high ….. *shrugs


Didn’t they use it in a gasoline commercial?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Didn’t they use it in a gasoline commercial?


I used to see it parked in this fenced in auto shop by 101 freeway ( california) just before you get to universal studios park. There is a street that runs parallel to freeway high up hill and there was a closed shop but vehicle front was facing out from under a carport . I always thought is was cool.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 16, 2022)

*Landmaster

*


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I used to see it parked in this fenced in auto shop by 101 freeway ( california) just before you get to universal studios park. There is a street that runs parallel to freeway high up hill and there was a closed shop but vehicle front was facing out from under a carport . I always thought is was cool.


----------



## ANC (Oct 16, 2022)

Russian troops kill Ukrainian musician for refusing role in Kherson concert


International condemnation swift after conductor Yuriy Kerpatenko shot dead in his home




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 17, 2022)

this will not stop until like is repaid with like


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 17, 2022)

Putin just said the other day that he was done with this BS. Lies like a tRumptard.

I don't see why Ukraine can't be given long range stuff as long as it's used to only hit militarily strategic targets across the border. Shit like ammo dumps and rail bridges. Finish off the rail bridge at Kersch but leave what's left of the highway open for people to get out.

I'm not religious but when I tuck myself into my warm, safe bed at night I say a little prayer for Ukraine . . . and the rest of us if Putin goes off the deep end. Duck and cover ain't gonna help.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 17, 2022)

Looks like the Body Bag business just skyrocketed …. More cannon fodder .


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 17, 2022)

rebar said:


> I wasn't asking about them.
> I am asking progressive liberal democrats why they support war,misery and the military industrial complex.


It is easy, they don't. But it is not on them, not even the United States, this war is on Putin.

There is a difference between supporting a vulnerable ally being attacked and having their citizens slaughtered by a neighboring dictator is not the same as supporting Putin's war.



rebar said:


> What makes asking why you support war loaded?
> Do your own words and actions seem offensive to you?


Because Russia is attacking our ally, not us causing this war no matter how much trolls propagating Putin's lies try to distract from that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581945650056691714

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581952922744913921

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581969925282811904


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2022)

These on top of high structures might do the trick, bullets are cheaper than missiles and the drones are in the $10,000 dollar range. They fly 150 - 300 feet off the ground, so even small arms can take them down, but they must be brought down cheaply if they are used in bulk. Retaliation in kind might be the answer, only choosing military and infrastructure targets instead of civilians. Dropping them on the homes and offices of Vlad's cronies and security officials might help bring the war home to them too. If Russia can do it with Iranian help, Ukraine with western help can do it better and in spades. It would be a weapon system well within their capabilities to mass produce and suited to their needs.

C-RAMs are good at point defense like a ship and don't cover large areas like cities very well, electronic means, missiles or killer drones might work best for that.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581951862387138560


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2022)

A European Trumper, America has no monopoly on arseholes, he should go to Russia and volunteer if he wants to do everything, he can, to help Vlad win. Reptiles, sounds strangely familiar, kinda like lizard people, someone took the old TV series the visitors too seriously. Or maybe they figured pre filtered idiots with a weak grasp of reality would believe anything they made up, or that it was a good enough excuse for something else.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581959323642900480


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2022)

Yep, up on the roof with a coffee for some skeet shooting. Ask for American volunteer AA defense forces bring yer own ammo and you'll be stationed outside cities with a clear field of view...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581907158551384064


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581983953262505984


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581947691977670656


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2022)

rebar said:


> I wasn't asking about them.
> I am asking progressive liberal democrats why they support war,misery and the military industrial complex.


we support the defense of a non-agressive nation being invaded by a larger neighbor...we do not support war, if we did, we would be rooting for russia...that seems pretty obvious to me.
the military industrial complex (just got your Karl Marx handbook in the mail?) is what it is...until we can get rid of agressive neighbors, we cannot get rid of it...again, that seems pretty obvious...you don't seem to consider consequences, you just like to (try to) shame people...not happening here


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2022)

rebar said:


> Peace........that's my dog.
> Why not answer a simple direct question?


you didn't ask a simple direct question, you asked an extremely leading one, which is a troll trick...so we're just waiting to see what you're motivation is...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2022)

rebar said:


> What makes asking why you support war loaded?
> Do your own words and actions seem offensive to you?


no, yours seem like a trap you're waiting to spring...and i'm not eager to step into it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2022)

rebar said:


> I guess you'd rather be paranoid and projective than answer such a simple question.
> The reason this war is happening goes back to the collapse of the soviet.
> Several treaties were signed guaranteeing Ukraines sovereignty as long as they gave up the Soviet nuclear stockpiles.
> The main lesson to learn from history here is never give up your nukes.


have you gone back and read any of this thread near the beginning? i doubt it, otherwise you wouldn't be rehashing stuff we all talked about 800 pages ago...
that subject has been covered, thoroughly...if you weren't late to class and did your catch up reading, you'd know that


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2022)

sorry, i fell asleep early last night, was playing catch up myself


----------



## printer (Oct 17, 2022)

rebar said:


> I wasn't asking about them.
> I am asking progressive liberal democrats why they support war,misery and the military industrial complex.


You seem to miss what liberal progressives are about. We are one big family on this Earth. We care about our fellow brother (more or less). We feel that others have just as much right as us to live in a free and democratic country. Putin is trying to take that away from Ukraine. He attacked them and can easily end the war (oops, Special Operation) at any time by going back to Russia. But he is not willing to do that and the only thing the Ukrainians can do is fight back. The West is supplying them with the weapons to do that as Ukraine did not have the weapons to wage war with its neighbor. The West is also showing its resolve to China as China would take a cue from Russia and attack Taiwan if we just sit back.



rebar said:


> I guess you'd rather be paranoid and projective than answer such a simple question.
> The reason this war is happening goes back to the collapse of the soviet.
> Several treaties were signed guaranteeing Ukraines sovereignty as long as they gave up the Soviet nuclear stockpiles.
> The main lesson to learn from history here is never give up your nukes.


And the rest of us that do not have nukes? That gives larger countries the green light to invade smaller countries?


----------



## HGCC (Oct 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Thanks to Putin's regime, the future of Russia is going to be quite depressive – experts say*
> 
> 330,137 views Oct 16, 2022 A demographic crisis harsher than in the 1990s. Because of the war against Ukraine and the subsequent mobilisation, the Russian economy will go into stagnation. That is how economists see the future of the Federation. And Russian entrepreneurs already feel the approach of the crisis. Learn more about the future of Russia – in our report.


We are going to have to expend a lot of resources there. Having that big of a chunk of the world being totally fucked doesn't do anyone any good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2022)

ummmmmm









Iran says it has not provided Russia with drones for use in Ukraine


Iran said on Monday that it had not provided Russia with drones to use in Ukraine.




www.reuters.com


----------



## printer (Oct 17, 2022)

*NI: Russian authorities are working on a plan to turn the tide of NWO*
Russia is working on options to inflict more damage on Ukrainian supporters in the face of the West and a plan to reverse the special operation. This is reported by The National Interest magazine.

“The Russian General Staff and intelligence agencies are apparently preparing options for the Kremlin on what can be done to inflict painful damage on foreign supporters of Ukraine. It is now widely believed in Russia that the country is fighting not so much with Ukraine as with the collective West. <...> New missile strikes in response to the shelling of the Crimean bridge are regarded in Russia as a weak response compared to what can actually be done, ”the newspaper writes. According to the journalists of the publication, now the Russian authorities are making a shift towards the national scale of the special operation. The population of the country must be motivated to win their country.

According to political scientist Dmitry Solonnikov, in order to achieve a turning point in the special operation, Russia must carry out week-long attacks on Ukrainian infrastructure . In turn, the acting governor of the Donetsk People's Republic (DPR), Denis Pushilin, specified that a turning point was coming in the liberation of the territory of the republic, writes RT .








NI: власти России прорабатывают план для перелома хода СВО


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2022)

wasn't a very good idea to piss of a muslim huh.....finally figured that out did ya


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581721998824087552


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2022)

Looks like Israel is in it now, they already were in it for medical hospital stuff


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581585226710470656


----------



## printer (Oct 17, 2022)

You mean Russians are not culturally sensitive? Who would have thought?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2022)

printer said:


> You mean Russians are not culturally sensitive? Who would have thought?


i know right...sheesh


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2022)

resulting blackmail......no say it ain't so


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581625843838685184
p.s he's losing money like crazy now cause of sanctions


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582044110927429634


----------



## printer (Oct 17, 2022)

*Su-34 fighter crashes in Krasnodar Region after engine catches fire, says top brass*
An Su-34 fighter-bomber crashed in Yeysk in southern Russia after one of its engines burst into flames, the Russian Defense Ministry reported on Monday.

"On October 17, 2022, a Su-34 aircraft crashed upon a climb during its training flight from a military airfield in the Southern Military District. The plane crashed within the city limits of Yeysk," the ministry said in a statement.

As the Russian Defense Ministry specified, the bomber crashed into the courtyard of a residential building. "The plane’s fuel caught fire after the Su-34 crashed into the courtyard of a residential building," the ministry said.

*What we know about Su-34 military plane crash in Yeysk for now *
According to eyewitnesses, some 20 minutes after the plane crash, a chain of bangs was heard
An Su-34 fighter-bomber crashed in Yeysk in southern Russia after one of its engines burst into flames. The fuel caught fire after the plane crashed, with the fire spreading to a residential building nearby, the Russian Defense Ministry reported. Emergency response services are working at the site.

*What we know about the causes of the crash*
An Su-34 took off from a military airfield of the Southern Military District for a training flight.
As the pilots reported to the ground, an engine caught fire during the takeoff, which was the cause of the crash.
The crew of two ejected, both pilots survived.

*Aftermath of the crash*
Spilled fuel caught fire at the site of the crash in the courtyard of an apartment building.
The fire spread to a nine-story apartment building, engulfing five floors. According to emergency services, the area of the fire in the building is 2,000 square meters.
According to early reports, 17 apartments were damaged.
Fire brigades and ambulances work at the site. Specialists from a burn unit in Krasnodar have been dispatched to the site, as well as ambulance aircraft.
According to fresh updates, two people were killed and 15 were injured in the crash.
According to local authorities, facilities near the crash site were not damaged.
Tenants have been accommodated at temporary accommodation centers.
According to eyewitnesses, some 20 minutes after the plane crash, a chain of bangs was heard.

*Response from the authorities*
Russian President Vladimir Putin issued an order to provide all necessary aid to all affected by the plane crash. He was briefed on the situation in reports from Krasnodar Region Governor Veniamin Kondratyev, Minister of Health Mikhail Murashko and Emergencies Minister Alexander Kurenkov, ordering them to fly to Yeysk.

The prosecutor's office launched an investigation into the crash. The Russian Investigative Committee opened a criminal case.














What we know about Su-34 military plane crash in Yeysk for now


According to eyewitnesses, some 20 minutes after the plane crash, a chain of bangs was heard




tass.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2022)

HGCC said:


> We are going to have to expend a lot of resources there. Having that big of a chunk of the world being totally fucked doesn't do anyone any good.


It happened before with the cold war and we and the Russian people appear to have little choice for as long as Putin runs the place. Having the resources and markets of the entire planet is best for everybody. Fortunately, the likes of Trump, Putin and Xi die eventually and things change, winning in Ukraine can hasten Vlad's demise and direct Xi's attention to central Asia while scaring him away from Tawain. Trump will die in a cage and be removed in a bag his days of freedom are numbered in double digits at this point.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 17, 2022)

Opinion.

Why does some 4'10" little mushroom dick get to terrorize the world?

Perhaps Ukraine should start a land grab over Russia's border with all the long range weaponry? Just a thought..why should Russia walk away with pristine country?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2022)

rebar said:


> When you kids are done being monsters maybe then you can give peace a chance.......


then tell tyrannts like Putin to stop starting them, and then we would have peace....


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 17, 2022)

rebar said:


> When you kids are done being monsters maybe then you can give peace a chance.......


This next question is very important to your membership status and is based on how you answer.

Do you have man balls hanging from the rear of your F150?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> then tell tyrannts like Putin to stop starting them, and then we would have peace....


All we are saying is give..something something..I used to play this over and over while delivering pizza in my 66 Chevy Biscayne snowing at Christmas. I was 17 and then sang the other.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> This next question is very important to your membership status and is based on how you answer.
> 
> Do you have man balls hanging from the rear of your F150?


that question seems loaded....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2022)

and there he goes......facism in 3......2.......1......


----------



## printer (Oct 17, 2022)

rebar said:


> When you kids are done being monsters maybe then you can give peace a chance.......


What do you suggest as the alternative? Give Russia Ukraine?



rebar said:


> Why Putins war and not all the other armed disputes happening all over the third world?
> Is it cuz brown people killing brown people is a no issue for you whereas whites is a prob?


How about when Ukraine gave up their nukes the US and UK (as well as Russia) were guaranteer's of the integrity of the Ukrainian State?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and there he goes......facism in 3......2.......1......


Hence, my question..no sense in wasting time..they always try to trick us in their first post using terms like PEACE and JOHN LENON.


----------



## printer (Oct 17, 2022)

*Belarus says nearly 9,000 Russian troops will deploy to Ukraine border*
Around 9,000 Russian troops will deploy to Belarus’s border with Ukraine, according to the Belarusian minister of defense as Ukraine’s president warns Moscow is trying to pull its ally into the war.

Valery Revenka, the head of the Belarusian international military cooperation department, tweeted on Sunday that Russian troops were beginning to arrive in Belarus, adding, “The total number will be a little less than 9 thousand people.”

Last week, Belarusian President Alexander Lukashenko announced a joint military task force with Russia would deploy to the border, saying he was “warned through unofficial channels about strikes on Belarus” from Ukraine, without providing evidence.

On Monday, Belarusian Defense Minister Viktor Khrenin said the task force has “begun to deploy and carry out tasks.”

“We are not going to attack anyone. I emphasize once again that the tasks of this grouping are purely defensive,” Khrenin said during a briefing, according to the defense ministry’s Telegram channel.








Belarus says nearly 9,000 Russian troops will deploy to Ukraine border


Around 9,000 Russian troops will deploy to Belarus’s border with Ukraine, according to the Belarusian minister of defense as Ukraine’s president warns Moscow is trying to pull its ally …




thehill.com





Can send the new conscripts. No need for them to know how to fight, just look pretty. Ties up Ukrainian soldiers to sit on the other side of the border.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2022)

rebar said:


> When you kids are done being monsters maybe then you can give peace a chance.......


it takes monsters to deal with monsters, kid.
you go wallow in some more sanctimony, i think you missed a few spots.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Hence, my question..no sense in wasting time..they always try to trick us in their first post using terms like PEACE and JOHN LENON.


true....i got some popcorn and an extra seat....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2022)

printer said:


> *Belarus says nearly 9,000 Russian troops will deploy to Ukraine border*
> Around 9,000 Russian troops will deploy to Belarus’s border with Ukraine, according to the Belarusian minister of defense as Ukraine’s president warns Moscow is trying to pull its ally into the war.
> 
> Valery Revenka, the head of the Belarusian international military cooperation department, tweeted on Sunday that Russian troops were beginning to arrive in Belarus, adding, “The total number will be a little less than 9 thousand people.”
> ...


The Ukrainians are using mostly territorials, I saw a video of the constantly rehearsing and training and these guys looked able with many veterans among them. Plus, all the territorials and reserves from Kyiv could be there in a hurry. All the roads and bridges have been prepared with mines and IEDs and there are several lines of defensive positions along their advance. Besides it's the beginning of mud season, the perfect time to plan an offense, when they will be confined to the roads.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2022)

rebar said:


> Why Putins war and not all the other armed disputes happening all over the third world?
> Is it cuz brown people killing brown people is a no issue for you whereas whites is a prob?


yeah, a little. but it's more that russia has been the wolf at the worlds throat for my entire life, and anyone they attack, is my ally...they're the boogey man to a couple of generations, when i was a kid, calling someone a communist was grounds for fists to get thrown. this was an opportunity three quarters of the world had been waiting for, there's no way it's going to get wasted.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 17, 2022)

rebar said:


> When you kids are done being monsters maybe then you can give peace a chance.......


So what do you think the Ukrainians should have done when invaded? Along those lines, what do you think the response of the rest of the world should have been?

Edit: what I am trying to say is what good is "give peace a chance" when someone attacks you. It's nonsense in this case.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2022)

rebar said:


> Why Putins war and not all the other armed disputes happening all over the third world?
> Is it cuz brown people killing brown people is a no issue for you whereas whites is a prob?


There are plenty of wars, pick one and start a thread about it.

This war is one that matters more than most for geopolitical, economic and historic reasons, as well as the fight for liberal democracy. It will change the map of eastern Europe and central Asia and unlock additional energy resources in Ukraine and central Asia that will mean lower overall global energy prices. An energy rich Ukraine as a member of the EU with a strong military will keep Russia in line and the money the Europeans pay in energy will also be used to defend them. Germany is also rebuilding it's military and no one is afraid of the big bad bear. Uncle Sam and Canada might not be required, and focus will shift to Asia where China could be a pain in the ass.

So yeah, this war is important to us and Europe, from the price of food and gas to the risk of getting nuked.

How many socks is this?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How many socks is this?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581961945741430785
interesting might have to take a read


----------



## printer (Oct 17, 2022)

*Su-34 crash in Yeysk kills four people*
In Yeysk, four people died after the crash of a Su-34 military aircraft, the Main Directorate of the Ministry of Emergency Situations for the region reported. 




__





Loading…






t.me









__





Loading…






t.me













При падении Су-34 в Ейске погибли четыре человека


В Ейске после крушения военного самолета Су-34 погибли четыре человека, сообщили в ГУ МЧС по региону. РИА Новости, 17.10.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2022)

printer said:


> *Su-34 fighter crashes in Krasnodar Region after engine catches fire, says top brass*
> An Su-34 fighter-bomber crashed in Yeysk in southern Russia after one of its engines burst into flames, the Russian Defense Ministry reported on Monday.
> 
> "On October 17, 2022, a Su-34 aircraft crashed upon a climb during its training flight from a military airfield in the Southern Military District. The plane crashed within the city limits of Yeysk," the ministry said in a statement.
> ...


it was friendly fire


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2022)

__





Institute for the Study of War


This campaign assessment special edition focuses on the specific parts of Ukrainian territory currently under Russian occupation that are important for the long-term viability of an independent Ukraine. Ukrainian forces are currently conducting a




www.understandingwar.org


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it takes monsters to deal with monsters, kid.
> you go wallow in some more sanctimony, i think you missed a few spots.


Fuck Vlad - funny how loves western influences


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 17, 2022)

Maybe that’s why putin is called a two-headed monster ( двуглавый монстр ).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Fuck Vlad - funny how loves western influences


He's the same as all bullshit artists, full of contradictions, Vlad is envious of the west and resentful, he lies as much as Trump FFS. He's as good at managing things as is Donald too, and over 20 years with a fortune in oil money coming in, he ran his country into the fucking ground. No better managed than a Trump run casino and he's as good as Donald at never admitting mistakes and not learning from them. Donald revealed how big a fuckup and asshole he was when he got elected and Vlad did it when he started this war.


----------



## injinji (Oct 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> His customer base for Tesla and starlink probably are pro Ukrainian and Uncle Sam and other in the national security community might be curious to know if he's more than just a fucking idiot with money and his company is vital to national security interest and he has to be "reliable". He's been pretty badly burned by this, and people are questioning his control of Twitter.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581369921132724225


His little flip flop cost him Billions in future profit. Soldiers have long memories, and they don't really like it when you pull support from folks in the field. This will cost him contracts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2022)

*‘It’s not going to work’: Retired general on Putin’s ‘kamikaze’ drone attacks*

573,854 views Oct 17, 2022 Retired Brig. Gen. Steven Anderson breaks down the capabilities of the Iranian-made drones being used by the Russian military to attack Ukraine and why he thinks the attacks won’t be successful.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2022)

injinji said:


> His little flip flop cost him Billions in future profit. Soldiers have long memories, and they don't really like it when you pull support from folks in the field. This will cost him contracts.


There is no neutral ground in the fight between fascism and liberal democracy, guys like Elon who sit on the barbed wire fence in no man's land get shot from both sides and have a sore ass from the barbs. Giving Ukraine starlink access over their entire internationally recognized territory would be nice, payment should not be an issue moving forward. Uncle Sam is watching closely, and the national security community and state department can't be pleased with this shit and his call with Vlad, a recording of which, they and others have.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There is no neutral ground in the fight between fascism and liberal democracy, guys like Elon who sit on the barbed wire fence in no man's land get shot from both sides and have a sore ass from the barbs. Giving Ukraine starlink access over their entire internationally recognized territory would be nice, payment should not be an issue moving forward. Uncle Sam is watching closely, and the national security community and state department can't be pleased with this shit and his call with Vlad, a recording of which, they and others have.


He may be trying to sell a fence-sitting posture, but he declared when he tweeted for Vladolf and f’d with Larstink in the combat area … and will be putin his place soon enough.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> He may be trying to sell a fence-sitting posture, but he declared when he tweeted for Vladolf and f’d with Larstink in the combat area … and will be putin his place soon enough.


Someone is looking into it and will find out the details, Elon's been waffling in public. The idea of the Ukrainians telling him where their offensives will be so he can give them service is suspect at best. Give service for the entire country, block Russians and captured terminals reported by Ukraine, sounds simple enough. Uncle Sam will pick up the tab and Elon isn't stupid enough to interfere in Uncle Sam's military operations. The call to Vlad got the government and state departments interest. Elon is part of the military industrial complex now with starlink useful for drones and regular launches for the NRO and I believe military now. Congress could be interested too, and everybody could have to testify on TV. We will see what November brings, if the republicans win the house, I think Ukraine might be an issue that divides them and their base. Vlad's biggest fan Donald will also be in prison either way, so his voice might not count for much moving forward.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Fuck Vlad - funny how loves western influences


I hear Ukraine grows fabulous blue berries...they use the proper Russian fertilizer..


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 17, 2022)

Some sweet Ukrainian drone vs. Commie drone carnage - RIP Tiny Pilot ( lol )


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 17, 2022)

Putin’s use of those Iranian Kamikaze drones reminds me of those shoot and scoot times as a kid. 
Lighting bottle rockets laying on the ground , running and hiding as they go “ wherever “. 
Or when a car passes light it and watch it chase it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2022)

Ukraine is currently destroying 85% of these drones and tactical redeployments and experience should take care of even more. Apparently, a lot of these drones are missing their intended targets by a wide margin but falling on the surrounding neighborhoods. I suspect they are being GPS jammed and use other electronic means redirect them and bring them down. More air defense and something cheaper and suited to the job would be better. 

If you think the Ukrainians are having trouble with stealth drones like these, it would be nothing compared to the trouble the Russians would have. They would expend a lot of S300 and S400 missiles on them and there are a lot of electric substations spread apart in Russia. They might not be able to repair and replace their electrical infrastructure like Ukraine can, with the help and parts from the entire EU. No trains and no power, gas too, for the Russians in retaliation, make some 500kg warhead cruise missiles for the rail bridges. If they want to keep lobbing missiles and cruise missiles into Ukraine, they must make it too painful to continue to do so.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582074831901626368


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Some sweet Ukrainian drone vs. Commie drone carnage - RIP Tiny Pilot ( lol )


I haven’t spoiled the effect by hitting the Play button yet, but that smoke cloud looks like an amazed Claymation face, like red cap dude at upper left.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 17, 2022)

Only advantage of those delta winged cherry bombs is the 1500 mile range . VLAD could launch from his rat hole and hope they hit something strategic. 80 lb warhead is like a bag of cement flying at ya. ( weight wise ).

*‘Frozen - The Russian cut *

Ukranians will most likely be logistically ahead of Putin’s Winter Wino Soldiers - them iron caskets on tracks ( tanks ) would be a bigger hazard as cold temperatures drop. Exterior hulls would slippery as shit , tanks would need good cold weather lubricants ( doubt that’s on a supply list ) and probably track extenders for more grip. Imagine a 16 ton tank trying to transverse over frozen water , so there’s that too. Plus the fact that engines would need to heat up as to keep things running. Maybe some good ol carbon monoxide cases waiting to happen. 

Not sure of drone durability during deep cold but looking for campfires as they huddle over a squirrel dinner or using a blasted house for warmth , would be easy pickings for thermal locks. The Russian rejects from the local bar will hit up any alcohol they can down *thinking *it provides warmth but in reality dilates blood vessels and loses more body heat. I foresee a field of frozen scarecrows . Severe frostbite / Hyperthermia and it’s a party.
Maybe with shitty logistical support as in food , they will resort to cannibalism and Donner party their comrades. 

*What is the coldest month in Ukraine?*

The cold season lasts for 3.8 months, from November 18 to March 12, with an average daily high temperature below 39°F. The coldest month of the year in Kiev is *January*, with an average low of 21°F and high of 30°F.

I may sound callous at times about the Russians but as they murder innocents, rape babies / children / women , loot every fucking thing they can grab , torture / mutilate and cause genocidal atrocities - I say fuck them .


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 17, 2022)

Latest Russian Missile - жопа *ZHOPA MK8





*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2022)

After the second strike you can see a Russian on the left side of the video flying a good hundred feet into the air.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582086818107101184


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> After the second strike you can see a Russian on the left side of the video flying a good hundred feet into the air.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582086818107101184


Weeeee..oh shit..this is gonna hurt....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Weeeee..oh shit..this is gonna hurt....


I was gonna post that R Kelly song “ I believe i can fly “ but fuck him too …


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2022)

Fiona Hill: ‘Elon Musk Is Transmitting a Message for Putin’


Eight months into Russia’s war against Ukraine, POLITICO talks to the Russia analyst about whether Putin’s aims are evolving and what it would take to end the war.




www.politico.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Weeeee..oh shit..this is gonna hurt....


He never felt a thing...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 17, 2022)

*Mobilized Russian soldiers dying in droves after going to war with no training …. *

Here we have a “ blessing “ of Calmag on to the conscripts ready to lay down for sunflower fertilizer.



Next we have a shot of conditions in a Sardine barracks…. * guy ponders life choices


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He never felt a thing...


Oh i know...think about it, people went from turret tossing to........wellllllll


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2022)

With all the shit we are pouring in and the stuff the Russians are donating, the balance of power on the battlefield will shift significantly. Why shell the front-line trenches, when the secondary and others are better, kill those with training and experience, the conscripts will run or surrender.

Depending on the weather, we could see big changes on the battlefield this winter, the Ukrainians are equipped, and the Russians are not. It might not be as static as people think, the Ukrainians are getting a lot of artillery and the Russian to Ukrainian causality ratio is reported as over 6:1 already. The last of the trained troops are gone, it's just the poor bastards with no training left in whole sections of the line.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 17, 2022)

rebar said:


> I wasn't asking about them.
> I am asking progressive liberal democrats why they support war,misery and the military industrial complex.


Then go find them and ask them…I don’t think there are any of those here


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Then go find them and ask them…I don’t think there are any of those here


The category had me daydreaming earlier today. What about progressive liberals who are not democrats? Call them one one zero.
Or liberals who are neither progressive nor democrat (zero one zero). 
So the basal clade are the 111, those wascally wabbits of cryptosocialism, and the not-any of the three, 000, appear to be user’s tribe: regressive illiberal authoritarians, the far right perhaps by divine right, even.

But the permutations fascinate.
111
110
101
011
100
010
001
and of course 000 or “all balls”.

I wonder at the political milieu and the differential diagnosis of each permutant.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2022)

Ukraine update: As Putin weakens, so does the integrity of the Russian Federation


UPDATE: Monday, Oct 17, 2022 · 7:53:10 PM +00:00 · kos Look how miserable the mud is. And you better believe that mud is exponentially more miserable for Russian soldiers, who aren’t defending their homeland and families. UPDATE: Monday, Oct 17, 2022 ·...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ukraine update: As Putin weakens, so does the integrity of the Russian Federation
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Monday, Oct 17, 2022 · 7:53:10 PM +00:00 · kos Look how miserable the mud is. And you better believe that mud is exponentially more miserable for Russian soldiers, who aren’t defending their homeland and families. UPDATE: Monday, Oct 17, 2022 ·...
> ...


lol "a militarily significant swingset"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

Ukraine appears to have air superiority over the Kherson pocket and must be exploiting it to kill lots of Russians on the ground and destroy their support and ammo supplies, local tactical air power could allow for rapid advances on the ground. The Russians appear to be short of manpads, along with everything else.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582361979175727104


----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2022)

i know when they remove someone, they remove the posts that replied to them directly as well....but it's causing me some mental continuity problems...i sometimes wonder if my memory is getting worse than it actually is when i try to reference a post i made yesterday and it's no longer there...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2022)

looks like Baba Yaga strikes again......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582139126228271104


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i know when they remove someone, they remove the posts that replied to them directly as well....but it's causing me some mental continuity problems...i sometimes wonder if my memory is getting worse than it actually is when i try to reference a post i made yesterday and it's no longer there...


who was it this time? My memory is such these days that I might not even notice the lacuna.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

Everybody was hoarding their gas and filling storage sites, now apparently a lot of those winter reserves are full, and the price is dropping for NG in Europe.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582327816913182720


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

This guy predicted the current offensives and gains months ago, he is in a position to know things and isn't being specific here either, but what he is saying makes more sense than when he was predicting today's events in a similar fashion a while back. This is not just talking, everything he says is designed to have an effect, truth, lies and baiting the Russians.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582375755472076800


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This guy predicted the current offensives and gains months ago, he is in a position to know things and isn't being specific here either, but what he is saying makes more sense than when he was predicting today's events in a similar fashion a while back. This is not just talking, everything he says is designed to have an effect, truth, lies and baiting the Russians.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582375755472076800


i can see that, expecially with winter coming.......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

By the end of the year, I can see Kherson liberated and the Russian forces in the south of Ukraine divided from the east with the liberation of Mariupol or Metriupol. Further damage to the Kerch rail bridge then could see the Russians forced to withdraw from Ukraine's southwest and even Crimea. Further gains in the Donbas seem likely too with perhaps the liberation of Luhansk Oblast and perhaps even Donetsk.

The Russian army seems ripe for collapse nearly everywhere with winter starting and their ranks now are mostly conscripts, worse, people dragged off city streets and thrown into combat a couple of days later with NO training at all, cannon fodder. I figure the Ukrainians would target the experienced soldiers in the second and third lines of their defenses, that would be much more profitable than killing low morale untrained conscripts who can be captured. The more pressure the Ukrainians put on their C&C, logistics and experienced soldiers the faster the collapse.

There are multiple reasons to preferentially target war criminals, they have combat experience, they know what they did and would be reluctant to face justice, and thus surrender they would impede the surrender of others in their units. Prisoners have more value than the dead, the dead can't speak out and can't often be traded for living people. There have been lots of prisoner exchanges, since the more time the Russians spend in captivity, the more "infected" they may become, from Vlad's perspective. Prisoners, unlike the dead, can't be easily covered up, the dead can't call home to relatives either, or demand back pay etc. 100,000 prisoners are harder for Vlad to deal with than 100,000 dead who can be buried and forgotten, every one of them has a story of lies, abuse, corruption and injustice.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2022)

It becomes a problem when a fucking short shit Dictator does a land grab and it's not their land, bot.

Weak Men are short; tall Men, leaders.

Studies show that *leaders are more likely to be taller than average*. Previous research revealed the perceptions of leadership qualities, such as persuasiveness, that are more easily assigned to taller men, which may explain their success.

New research from the Stockholm School of Economics points to new reasons for the correlation. One revealing result: half of the tall leaders owe their managerial positions to their cognitive (intelligence) and non-cognitive (e.g. motivation or persistence) ability, indicating that a correlation between height and ability may explain the preponderance of tall leaders.

https://ideasforleaders.com/Ideas/potential-leaders-height-helps-but-so-does-being-smart/#:~:text=Studies show that leaders are,which may explain their success.

Putin walking through Wizard of Oz doors- The West laughs it's ass off every time.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582044110927429634


Kamikaze Pilots? That's what drones are for..was it a good jet? Probably was Iran's..stupid fucks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It becomes a problem when a fucking short shit Dictator does a land grab and it's not their land, bot.
> 
> Weak Men are short; tall Men, leaders.
> 
> ...


Zelenskiy is a short guy, the point is if they have a chip on their shoulders about it or a small dick. It's not so much stature as what is in their minds and hearts, many women are short too, but don't have an issue about it.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> By the end of the year, I can see Kherson liberated and the Russian forces in the south of Ukraine divided from the east with the liberation of Mariupol or Metriupol. Further damage to the Kerch rail bridge then could see the Russians forced to withdraw from Ukraine's southwest and even Crimea. Further gains in the Donbas seem likely too with perhaps the liberation of Luhansk Oblast and perhaps even Donetsk.
> 
> The Russian army seems ripe for collapse nearly everywhere with winter starting and their ranks now are mostly conscripts, worse, people dragged off city streets and thrown into combat a couple of days later with NO training at all, cannon fodder. I figure the Ukrainians would target the experienced soldiers in the second and third lines of their defenses, that would be much more profitable than killing low morale untrained conscripts who can be captured. The more pressure the Ukrainians put on their C&C, logistics and experienced soldiers the faster the collapse.
> 
> There are multiple reasons to preferentially target war criminals, they have combat experience, they know what they did and would be reluctant to face justice, and thus surrender they would impede the surrender of others in their units. Prisoners have more value than the dead, the dead can't speak out and can't often be traded for living people. There have been lots of prisoner exchanges, since the more time the Russians spend in captivity, the more "infected" they may become, from Vlad's perspective. Prisoners, unlike the dead, can't be easily covered up, the dead can't call home to relatives either, or demand back pay etc. 100,000 prisoners are harder for Vlad to deal with than 100,000 dead who can be buried and forgotten, every one of them has a story of lies, abuse, corruption and injustice.


When you look at Crimea on the map, everyone has done the atlas update with bridge missing. Betchya that puts a hair up his ass.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Kamikaze Pilots? That's what drones are for..was it a good jet? Probably was Iran's..stupid fucks.


Notice the parachute in the picture?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Zelenskiy is a short guy, the point is if they have a chip on their shoulders about it or a small dick. It's not so much stature as what is in their minds and hearts, many women are short too, but don't have an issue about it.


I bet he's taller than Putin..also this is a citable fact in which I included the citation + I was answering the troll..is this old men pick on Schuylaar day today, again?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Notice the parachute in the picture?


No I didn't but I'm not sure as a Russian (or Iranian) if I'd want to be a POW of Ukraine's while taking out an occupied apartment building or hospital..things might get dicey.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

Ukraine and abortion could split the Republicans and their base, if they gain power in the house and we might not see party line votes on some issues. Some of them are from more moderate districts and white Christians fighting for liberty with guns is deeply appealing to many of their voters. Except for the MAGATs, republican support for Ukraine remains strong in some quarters. Even in partial power, there won't be much money or help from the Russians for the GOP. They would also get a lot of heat from their voters if they were soft on Russia. Trump will soon be in prison and McCarthy will do whatever it takes to be leader, even visiting Trump in the big house for instructions.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582378207398940673


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I bet he's taller than Putin..also this is a citable fact in which I included the citation + I was answering the troll..is this old men pick on Schuylaar day today, again?











26 Intimidating World Leaders Who You Never Realized Were Super Short


While they may tower over peoples' daily lives, many world leaders actually come up a bit short when it comes to height. In fact, throughout history many powerful leaders fell on the punier side, some not even making it to five feet! These super short historical figures still made a big impact on...




www.ranker.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2022)

meanwhile within the bullshit brigade......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582159115731709954
guess who else is playing the victim card.......


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Looks like Israel is in it now, they already were in it for medical hospital stuff
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581585226710470656


Is this how a World War starts?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> meanwhile within the bullshit brigade......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582159115731709954
> guess who else is playing the victim card.......


Propaganda and Gaslight.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i know when they remove someone, they remove the posts that replied to them directly as well....but it's causing me some mental continuity problems...i sometimes wonder if my memory is getting worse than it actually is when i try to reference a post i made yesterday and it's no longer there...


Perhaps you were moderated?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582362792278958082


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582171752200749056


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

There is a growing feeling in Europe that they can handle the big bad bear on their own, the example and courage of Ukraine has been contagious. The war has revealed deep systemic Russian political and military weakness that the Russians can't address culturally or politically. Reforms at all levels of society, government and military are required and things won't improve until they do, they will get a lot worse though. The army won't improve until it is restructured into a NATO like fighting force, but that requires sergeants and soldiers who can think for themselves and a change in the culture of the military starting with the officer corps. Then there is corruption, both inside and outside the military and that is ingrained in society and is prevalent from top to bottom. They have a corrupt slave army with obsolete equipment and tactics, and it won't change until the current leadership is gone. They have a lot less trained troops and equipment now though and it is diminishing rapidly in Ukraine, with untrained reluctant conscripts holding the lines and the veterans left there with PTSD.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582410395045621761


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Is this how a World War starts?


good question.....and you pushed me into looking into the legions there, and foreign volunteers as well....









International Legion of Territorial Defence of Ukraine - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





it's interesting how many countries are involved particularly Isreal, Belarus, and the Russians 

WW via Proxy?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Propaganda and Gaslight.


100% agreed......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Is this how a World War starts?


No, there are many ways of fighting "world war" and Russia is cut off from international support, even China is wary about what it sends them. Iran is already in the sanction's shithouse and those missiles and drones were intended for Israel and the Saudis. The Saudis just gave Ukraine $400 billion and Israel might loosen up on weapons, now that the Iranians are aligned with the Russians. It would also be a way of testing and improving their antimissile systems against Iranian and Russian missiles.

Russia has few allies, and no real friends, India and Turkey are just desperate and taking advantage. China will move into central Asia now; Kazakhstan is on their border and has plenty of oil and gas and no way to get it out except through Russia, it also has a seas coast on the Caspian Sea. Uncle Sam and the EU are promoting peace in the region for the same reason, pipelines to Turkey and then Europe. Opening up this region and several countries there rich in oil and gas will lower global prices, as would bringing Ukraine's NG and oil online. Meanwhile Russia's gas and oil will be trapped in the ground like coal while we all switch to EV's and a green new grid, those will also eat into energy markets and prices, Russia will be screwed, even when sanctions are lifted as markets shift and their NG infrastructure would need a lot of work to bring it back by then too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I bet he's taller than Putin..also this is a citable fact in which I included the citation + I was answering the troll..is this old men pick on Schuylaar day today, again?


yes


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582406308082221057


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> meanwhile within the bullshit brigade......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582159115731709954
> guess who else is playing the victim card.......


You could change "russian propagandist" to "fox news broadcaster" in most stories, and no one would notice. "russian propagandist" and "trump republican" seem pretty interchangeable, as well.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2022)

Nothing like ratting your partners out huh




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582050108593516558
you can't make this stuff up


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> You could change "russian propagandist" to "fox news broadcaster" in most stories, and no one would notice. "russian propagandist" and "trump republican" seem pretty interchangeable, as well.


yeah you can, kinda like you can pretty much exchange pooty for the orange avenger


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582406308082221057


does that mean it is now fair game for military action?Ukraine could probably help them take the trash out in a couple of days, right up to the biggest bag of shit in the entire country, Kadyrov...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2022)

way the help out the families of the conscripts......omg....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582044184088674307
turnips too......smh

but wait there's more.......naw i'm just kidding


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

I wonder what happens to these guys when Vlad gets a hold of them" My guess would be right back into the fight with orders that none of them survive. They don't want these guys telling other soldiers and the people back home the Ukrainians treat them well, that would encourage surrenders and defections. So, the simplest solution would be to recycle them into combat until none survive and they will probably kill any wounded that survive, Stalin would, and Vlad is using his playbook as much as he can get away with. Snatched off the streets of Russia and two days later thrown into the cauldron with no training and poor obsolete equipment while being half starved. Sounds like a plan alright, one for a military disaster rivaling 1905, 1917 or early 1941, only Stalin survived those fiascos, but he had half of Russian society and the army in the Gulag by then, Ukraine starved near to death and an iron grip on power.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582317121148633090


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder what happens to these guys when Vlad gets a hold of them" My guess would be right back into the fight with orders that none of them survive. They don't want these guys telling other soldiers and the people back home the Ukrainians treat them well, that would encourage surrenders and defections. So, the simplest solution would be to recycle them into combat until none survive and they will probably kill any wounded that survive, Stalin would, and Vlad is using his playbook as much as he can get away with. Snatched off the streets of Russia and two days later thrown into the cauldron with no training and poor obsolete equipment while being half starved. Sounds like a plan alright, one for a military disaster rivaling 1905, 1917 or early 1941, only Stalin survived those fiascos, but he had half of Russian society and the army in the Gulag by then, Ukraine starved near to death and an iron grip on power.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582317121148633090


why do i get the strange feeling those guys will be at the front line when they hit the border......


----------



## printer (Oct 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582406308082221057


I dug a little deeper, found this pretty interesting.

*‘Anything but a hawk’ Elena Milashina has been writing about Chechnya for years — and thinks that Ramzan Kadyrov is trying to protect it from the worst*








‘Anything but a hawk’ Elena Milashina has been writing about Chechnya for years — and thinks that Ramzan Kadyrov is trying to protect it from the worst — Meduza


As a special correspondent for Novaya Gazeta, Elena Milashina has been writing about Chechnya and the Caucasus for over a decade. She has been brutally attacked and threatened with attacks in the past, in connection with her investigations. On February 8, 2022, Milashina was forced to leave...




meduza.io


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> does that mean it is now fair game for military action?Ukraine could probably help them take the trash out in a couple of days, right up to the biggest bag of shit in the entire country, Kadyrov...


It means there are Chechens fighting for Ukraine now who want his ass, he apparently has people boiled alive in oil in the public square. You don't make many friends like that, and he is a traitor and quisling to his own people. It probably also means they are on the target list of Ukraine, if they don't sign a meaningful peace after they are driven out without Putin in power anymore. I think they look at an attack by Belarus as more of an opportunity than a threat, if they get drawn it, it's the end of Lukashenko and more occupied territory to try and control for the Russians.


----------



## printer (Oct 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> why do i get the strange feeling those guys will be at the front line when they hit the border......


I guess they were not given a choice of staying in a Ukrainian POW camp until the end of the war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

printer said:


> I dug a little deeper, found this pretty interesting.
> 
> *‘Anything but a hawk’ Elena Milashina has been writing about Chechnya for years — and thinks that Ramzan Kadyrov is trying to protect it from the worst*
> 
> ...


Then maybe it's getting close to the time to switch sides, however he is a thug who has no business running any country. An independent Chechnya wouldn't include him in the government for long. The threat from Russia is diminishing daily and he is still sacrificing his men on the altar for Vlad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

printer said:


> I guess they were not given a choice of staying in a Ukrainian POW camp until the end of the war.


They will, when they see what happens to these guys, Vlad won't want them running around shooting their mouths off and they are in the army...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2022)

printer said:


> I guess they were not given a choice of staying in a Ukrainian POW camp until the end of the war.


dunno or even given a chance to go into the legions either......hmmmm


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

Blinding the Russian drones means fewer artillary casualties and tactical surprise on the battlefield, they might even be effective against the Iranian drones too. A lot of companies from a lot of different countries are getting their equipment tested and evaluated in real world conditions.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582396151755866113


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582390342405345283


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

I think it will split the Republican base and politicans and it ain't a make-or-break issue for the Trumpers when Trump, his henchmen and minions are in Prison and that won't be long for Donald. Because of the documents case Donald will end up in federal prison long before his henchmen and minions, it would have been the other way around, if not for those top-secret documents and resulting obstruction of justice. Donald might as well have been caught with a ton of coke in bricks under his bed, this is harder to get out from under. It will be a quick trial, there is no defense, and the evidence is overwhelming, appeals are made from prison.

So, I'd say that along with abortion, this will divide the GOP should they gain power in the house. Are they gonna repeal lend lease to Ukraine? That hasn't even been tapped into and most of the military aid given has been long since paid for and most made in America.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582398051229974528


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582372195476832258


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

Girkin should be worried; Ukraine would waste a HIMARS or suicide drone on him or try to take him alive. He'd better not have a cellphone with him!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582469673999732736


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582454710371352576


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582468446003961856


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582454710371352576


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> why do i get the strange feeling those guys will be at the front line when they hit the border......


then they'll just surrender again...they'll get to be on a first name basis with the jailers.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582468446003961856


Dimko is putting an incorrect slant on it.
Admitting Ukraine to Nato while the war is hot would put Nato into shooting conflict with Russia. That would be seen as an existential threat to Russia and a nuclear-level provocation.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Dimko is putting an incorrect slant on it.
> Admitting Ukraine to Nato while the war is hot would put Nato into shooting conflict with Russia. That would be seen as an existential threat to Russia and a nuclear-level provocation.


then we should just give them the longest range missiles we have for the HIMARS and other systems we've given them, and LOTS of them...then we just turn a blind eye to how the Ukrainians use them. maybe if they could DESTROY the kerch bridge...and maybe the Sviblovo rail yards, that just happen to be moscow adjacent, and every major rail yard between moscow and the Ukraine border...and the naval base in Sevastopol...then the fucking russians might realize they're fucked, and gtfo...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then we should just give them the longest range missiles we have for the HIMARS and other systems we've given them, and LOTS of them...then we just turn a blind eye to how the Ukrainians use them. maybe if they could DESTROY the kerch bridge...and maybe the Sviblovo rail yards, that just happen to be moscow adjacent, and every major rail yard between moscow and the Ukraine border...and the naval base in Sevastopol...then the fucking russians might realize they're fucked, and gtfo...


No.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Dimko is putting an incorrect slant on it.
> Admitting Ukraine to Nato while the war is hot would put Nato into shooting conflict with Russia. That would be seen as an existential threat to Russia and a nuclear-level provocation.


That's obvious to those here, it was the not needing to join NATO part if they defeat the Russians and drive them out part I agree with and the fact Russia will be crippled for a decade or two, depending on the political situation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then we should just give them the longest range missiles we have for the HIMARS and other systems we've given them, and LOTS of them...then we just turn a blind eye to how the Ukrainians use them. maybe if they could DESTROY the kerch bridge...and maybe the Sviblovo rail yards, that just happen to be moscow adjacent, and every major rail yard between moscow and the Ukraine border...and the naval base in Sevastopol...then the fucking russians might realize they're fucked, and gtfo...


I'd agree for rail bridges around Ukraine's borders and power substations in Russia as retaliation for attacks on cities. One would end the war and the other would make the Russians share the pain and I think with EU support, Ukraine can repair more transformers than Russia can.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's obvious to those here, it was the not needing to join NATO part if they defeat the Russians and drive them out part I agree with and the fact Russia will be crippled for a decade or two, depending on the political situation.


It wasn’t obvious to me until I searched the stated premise. It’s the part with which you agree that I otoh find fallacious.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It wasn’t obvious to me until I searched the stated premise. It’s the part with which you agree that I otoh find fallacious.


Nato is hard to get into when at peace. Russia will most likely have their military destroyed by this war and perhaps subsequent ones, they are having a hard time replacing loses in trained troops and equipment. What productive capacity they do have has been crippled by sanctions. The economy is in the process of self-destructing, they lost their NG and oil markets in Europe and military reform won't happen until political reform does. Looking ahead 5 years I can see Russia in the fucking dark ages and Ukraine prospering and militarily strong, having supplanted the Russians as energy suppliers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

Speaking of dark ages, time to share this kind of pain with the Russians using retaliation in kind and degree. There should be millions of DIY wood stoves in Ukraine burning wood rubble this winter, many will keep warm by cleaning up and burning the wreckage.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582393595046174723


----------



## printer (Oct 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Blinding the Russian drones means fewer artillary casualties and tactical surprise on the battlefield, they might even be effective against the Iranian drones too. A lot of companies from a lot of different countries are getting their equipment tested and evaluated in real world conditions.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582396151755866113


The Iranian ones are suppose to have the GPS positions enter into them and then let fly. Might be a problem if they make Kiev a GPS free zone. If the drone gets close to a target and gets 'shot' down and explodes into an apartment block close by then there might be a lot of unhappy people.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nato is hard to get into when at peace. Russia will most likely have their military destroyed by this war and perhaps subsequent ones, they are having a hard time replacing loses in trained troops and equipment. What productive capacity they do have has been crippled by sanctions. The economy is in the process of self-destructing, they lost their NG and oil markets in Europe and military reform won't happen until political reform does. Looking ahead 5 years I can see Russia in the fucking dark ages and Ukraine prospering and militarily strong, having supplanted the Russians as energy suppliers.


Even so, young Dimko is putting an unfair spin on it.


----------



## printer (Oct 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> dunno or even given a chance to go into the legions either......hmmmm


But Ukraine needs Russian prisoners to exchange for Ukrainians. If it were not for that then they could sit it out in a POW camp.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

printer said:


> The Iranian ones are suppose to have the GPS positions enter into them and then let fly. Might be a problem if they make Kiev a GPS free zone. If the drone gets close to a target and gets 'shot' down and explodes into an apartment block close by then there might be a lot of unhappy people.


Are we talking GPS or Glonass? If the latter, jam it. If the former, introduce a systematic error to requests from a certain box. This may be tough, since the sats put out a precise, not very directional time signal that the receiver processes. ~shrug~ might be doable, might not.


----------



## printer (Oct 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582468446003961856


Uh, no. Russia will gear up again and Ukraine would have to also. The problem is a lot of money is being spent on Ukraine is not free, they will have to pay some of it back after the war. There is no way Ukraine could afford the goodies it has been using if they were paying for them themselves.


----------



## printer (Oct 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Are we talking GPS or Glonass? If the latter, jam it. If the former, introduce a systematic error to requests from a certain box. This may be tough, since the sats put out a precise, not very directional time signal that the receiver processes. ~shrug~ might be doable, might not.


It is said they are using GPS but not the advanced one used by Nato. That is why they get sort of close.


----------



## printer (Oct 18, 2022)

"there’s no limit to Putin’s Trump's fear of defeat, his terror of having to acknowledge it, and his desire to avoid a public admission of incompetence. He has built his entire career and his personal image on the idea that his government business machinery is flawlessly effective."

I found this article interesting. Glad I found the site, seems add to what limited information we normally get out of Russia.









‘We’re making a snowman. Never mind it’s the summer, we have our orders.’ Political scientist Kirill Rogov on disappointment with Putin — among ordinary Russians and the ruling class alike — Meduza


A shift of public opinion is underway in Russia, following the Russian-orchestrated pseudo-referendums, the annexation of Ukrainian territories, and finally mobilization in Russia itself. The last event in particular has shocked the public opinion. Now that 25 million Russians are facing the...




meduza.io


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Kamikaze Pilots? That's what drones are for..was it a good jet? Probably was Iran's..stupid fucks.


Just shows they give zero fucks when something goes sideways ( collateral damage ) …. Aim for a field or a parking lot *not an occupied building. *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

printer said:


> The Iranian ones are suppose to have the GPS positions enter into them and then let fly. Might be a problem if they make Kiev a GPS free zone. If the drone gets close to a target and gets 'shot' down and explodes into an apartment block close by then there might be a lot of unhappy people.


They need to have air defense outside the city and GPS can be jammed too, I think they will get most of the cheap drones soon and are at 85% now. They will only get better with more experience and redeploying defenses. Ballistic missiles are another issue and systems to deal with them are on the way, or I figure will be. Russia would have a harder time defending against attacks on power substations than Ukraine would and have a more difficult time replacing damaged equipment.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582362792278958082


I thought China was cornering the market on One birth / One Child bullshit. Especially as china’s elderly population will be as high as 39% by 2050. 
Russian young men may be in short supply after the dust settles.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I thought China was cornering the market on One birth / One Child bullshit. Especially as china’s elderly population will be as high as 39% by 2050.
> Russian young men may be in short supply after the dust settles.


China dropped one child a while back when they saw the writing on the wall. However, with the introduction of modern society, birth control, education and the emancipation of women, they are having a lot of trouble kickstarting population growth. Russia's population has been in serious decline for decades and many who left won't be going back, if they can find a place in the west. Those were mostly educated upper middle-class young men who left, it is a tremendous brain drain.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> China dropped one child a while back when they saw the writing on the wall. However, with the introduction of modern society, birth control, education and the emancipation of women, they are having a lot of trouble kickstarting population growth. Russia's population has been in serious decline for decades and many who left won't be going back, if they can find a place in the west. Those were mostly educated upper middle-class young men who left, it is a tremendous brain drain.


‘Yeah , I heard the news about “ educated and degree carry netizens “ having a terrible time finding work as XI puts the Zero - Covid policy into overdrive. The ridiculous neighborhood shutdowns , daily nucleic testing , shuttered businesses , etc. has caused many young men unable to even own a house or suitable housing ( which is what Chinese women want ) to be considered “ worthy “ of marriage and family. So most lie flat and suffer. Found out recently that the nucliec acid *testers *make more money than established doctors ( which is insane ).

China is fucked up right now as XI is holding congress for re-election. To them , *party always comes first. ( CCP ) *


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> China dropped one child a while back when they saw the writing on the wall. However, with the introduction of modern society, birth control, education and the emancipation of women, they are having a lot of trouble kickstarting population growth. Russia's population has been in serious decline for decades and many who left won't be going back, if they can find a place in the west. Those were mostly educated upper middle-class young men who left, it is a tremendous brain drain.


insert humorous remark here about knowing how to build a (word) wall


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

printer said:


> Uh, no. Russia will gear up again and Ukraine would have to also. The problem is a lot of money is being spent on Ukraine is not free, they will have to pay some of it back after the war. There is no way Ukraine could afford the goodies it has been using if they were paying for them themselves.


It will take Russia a long time to recover militarily, and their economy is fucked and about to become more so. They need to change the military culture and organization from the ground up and that won't happen until there is political change. They can still be dangerous, but of an order of magnitude less so than before the invasion of Ukraine, at least in their and our perceptions. Yes, Ukraine needs help at this point, but I and the EU like to look ahead 5 years and Ukraine has NG and oil reserves and the money Europe spends on their energy would also pay for their defense. NATO can have allies too Ukraine need not be a member if they can defeat the Russians and eject them. After this pounding Russia is gonna be weak for a long time, depending on how all in Vlad goes on this war and perhaps subsequent ones in the region.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

I expect the high-tech screws to be turned on Russia and Iran even more as the US and allies crack down harder with sanctions and enforcement.






*US spy chief: Russia using weapons at ‘unsustainable rate’*

568,714 views Oct 18, 2022 Western officials believe that Russia is running low on its precision guided munitions, and, according to one source familiar with Western intelligence, is likely on the brink of dipping into its strategic reserves to continue the war. CNN’s Katie Bo Lillis reports.


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 18, 2022)

Iran wants to FAFO when they have riots at home. Stupid. Must be heavy pressure from Putin.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2022)

The script on this is great.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582476119156330497


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2022)

Substance from the start - week 1.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I hear Ukraine grows fabulous blue berries...they use the proper Russian fertilizer..
> View attachment 5214060
> View attachment 5214059


They return the bodies of those they can find, though Saint Javelin doesn't leave much behind from what I've seen, cremation or turned into hamburger and slime while being fried at the same time. Over 6:1 for the Ukrainians, training, morale and weapons count, so does leadership and generalship. The big gains recently have been low in cost and high in profit, with captured equipment and ammo as a bonus. Moving forward and against increasing numbers of untrained demotivated conscripts, the going should only get easier and prisoners will make up a larger percentage of Russian loses.


----------



## printer (Oct 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They need to have air defense outside the city and GPS can be jammed too, I think they will get most of the cheap drones soon and are at 85% now. They will only get better with more experience and redeploying defenses. Ballistic missiles are another issue and systems to deal with them are on the way, or I figure will be. Russia would have a harder time defending against attacks on power substations than Ukraine would and have a more difficult time replacing damaged equipment.


Blanket the countryside around Kiev might be a tall order, especially if you do have powerful enough transmitters as then they become the target. Ballistic missiles are already will be covered by the interceptor systems designed for the task. The cost to send the missile and the defending missile being comparable. But using them up to take down a glorified RC plane with a $100,000 shot does not make sense.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

printer said:


> Blanket the countryside around Kiev might be a tall order, especially if you do have powerful enough transmitters as then they become the target. Ballistic missiles are already will be covered by the interceptor systems designed for the task. The cost to send the missile and the defending missile being comparable. But using them up to take down a glorified RC plane with a $100,000 shot does not make sense.


soon there will be energy weapons, and a gigajoule pulse will be the cost of about 300 kWh. That could get expensive if you gotta charge up during peak use hours.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Oct 18, 2022)

printer said:


> ... But using them up to take down a glorified RC plane with a $100,000 shot does not make sense.


Really depends on the circumstances; I initially thought the same.

The $20,000 drone itself isn't worth it, but if that $20,000 drone destroys a $2,000,000 M777 (or locates it for destruction) because you didn't fire a $100,000 missile is a mistake.

The calculus is the potential damage from the drone rather than its sticker price.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

printer said:


> Blanket the countryside around Kiev might be a tall order, especially if you do have powerful enough transmitters as then they become the target. Ballistic missiles are already will be covered by the interceptor systems designed for the task. The cost to send the missile and the defending missile being comparable. But using them up to take down a glorified RC plane with a $100,000 shot does not make sense.


From what I can gather the intercept 85% of them now and they aren't very accurate when they do strike, nothing to hit a power substation with. I believe they also only carry around a 30 lb warhead, not big by missile standards, like a flying artillery shell which usually contains around 30 lbs of explosive, the rest of the 100 lbs being steel, not required in a drone warhead. 

They can have directional antennas pointing a more powerful jamming or even frying beam at them too. Also, those track mounted German AA guns on the likely lines of approach might be effective too. However, something like those cheap light missiles with seekers that can be palletized and commercial truck mounted, would be the most effective and could be deployed in large numbers, something with low to medium range capability. In a war of attrition costs will eventually count and if the Russians fire 100 of those drones and only a couple get through, that's attrition too. It depends on the targets; power infrastructure and cities are worth the extra expense temporarily. However even at this point I don't think the Ukrainians are using much more than manpads and guns to intercept them since they are pretty stealthy and don't produce a big heat signature or radar cross section.


----------



## injinji (Oct 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Substance from the start - week 1.


Props for pbs.


----------



## printer (Oct 18, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Really depends on the circumstances; I initially thought the same.
> 
> The $20,000 drone itself isn't worth it, but if that $20,000 drone destroys a $2,000,000 M777 (or locates it for destruction) because you didn't fire a $100,000 missile is a mistake.
> 
> The calculus is the potential damage from the drone rather than its sticker price.


Of course. But if you have a limited amount of missiles you have to pick and choose.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 18, 2022)

printer said:


> Of course. But if you have a limited amount of missiles you have to pick and choose.


Agree … once Iran gets thrown under the world bus …. Putin will resort to Pumpkin Launchers. 
Or sling cows like Monty python.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 18, 2022)

You know I had to throw a cat into this thread ….. LOL



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582447413632983040


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yes


I was having a moment nvm sorry.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> insert humorous remark here about knowing how to build a (word) wall


Your sig string is impressive …. Lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Your sig string is impressive …. Lol.


most of it is documentation of some sociopaths among us.


----------



## printer (Oct 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> From what I can gather the intercept 85% of them now and they aren't very accurate when they do strike, nothing to hit a power substation with. I believe they also only carry around a 30 lb warhead, not big by missile standards, like a flying artillery shell which usually contains around 30 lbs of explosive, the rest of the 100 lbs being steel, not required in a drone warhead.
> 
> They can have directional antennas pointing a more powerful jamming or even frying beam at them too. Also, those track mounted German AA guns on the likely lines of approach might be effective too. However, something like those cheap light missiles with seekers that can be palletized and commercial truck mounted, would be the most effective and could be deployed in large numbers, something with low to medium range capability. In a war of attrition costs will eventually count and if the Russians fire 100 of those drones and only a couple get through, that's attrition too. It depends on the targets; power infrastructure and cities are worth the extra expense temporarily. However even at this point I don't think the Ukrainians are using much more than manpads and guns to intercept them since they are pretty stealthy and don't produce a big heat signature or radar cross section.


An Iranian drone carries a 36 _kg explosive_ charge. More than enough to blow a hole into a substation transformer and light the oil coolant. With the transformer on fire you have a pretty good chance of damaging the enamel insulation on the wire. Sure you can have a directional antena. But which direction is the drone going to come from? There is no reason the drone has to do a straight line path to the target. So if you have a power station you need 360 degrees coverage. On attrition rates. The Iranian drones are $10k. So they send 100, that is $1M. Not cheap but not that much. If I remember correctly the Excalibur shell is $100k. 
*Ukraine Is Shooting Down Russia’s ‘Best Warplanes’; But Video Shows It Is Missing On Cheap & Noisy Iranian Drones?*









Ukraine Is Shooting Down Russia's 'Best Warplanes'; But Video Shows It Is Missing On Cheap & Noisy Iranian Drones?


Russia-Ukraine War: Ukrainian MANPAD missed an incoming Iranian drone used by Russia that went on to hit its target in Kyiv successfully.




eurasiantimes.com


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

printer said:


> An Iranian drone carries a 36 _kg explosive_ charge. More than enough to blow a hole into a substation transformer and light the oil coolant. With the transformer on fire you have a pretty good chance of damaging the enamel insulation on the wire. Sure you can have a directional antena. But which direction is the drone going to come from? There is no reason the drone has to do a straight line path to the target. So if you have a power station you need 360 degrees coverage. On attrition rates. The Iranian drones are $10k. So they send 100, that is $1M. Not cheap but not that much. If I remember correctly the Excalibur shell is $100k.
> *Ukraine Is Shooting Down Russia’s ‘Best Warplanes’; But Video Shows It Is Missing On Cheap & Noisy Iranian Drones?*
> 
> 
> ...


Their radar and IR signatures are marginal.


----------



## printer (Oct 18, 2022)

Not saying you are doing badly in the war, but...

*Russia promises housing vouchers to Kherson residents willing to leave region*
All current Kherson residents willing to leave their region for Russia will receive housing vouchers from the Russian government, said Marat Khusnullin, the government’s deputy chairman.

According to Khusnullin, vouchers can be redeemed for real estate in any Russian region, be it new construction or older housing. The vouchers will be issued based on the average nationwide housing price hovering around 83,400 rubles (or around $1,330) per square meter. Single individuals are promised 33 square meters (355 square feet) of living space; couples can have no less than 42 square meters (450 square feet); families of three or more people will get an extra 18 square meters (194 square feet) for each additional person.

“We’re also going to help people with transportation to the temporary housing, and will house them until the moment they choose their apartment,” Khasnullin wrote on Telegram.

The government is also offering “certain help” in compensation for property left behind by those leaving the Kherson region for Russia.








Russia promises housing vouchers to Kherson residents willing to leave region — Meduza


All current Kherson residents willing to leave their region for Russia will receive housing vouchers from the Russian government, said Marat Khusnullin, the government’s deputy chairman.




meduza.io


----------



## printer (Oct 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Their radar and IR signatures are marginal.


Powered by an oversized leaf blower.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

printer said:


> Not saying you are doing badly in the war, but...
> 
> *Russia promises housing vouchers to Kherson residents willing to leave region*
> All current Kherson residents willing to leave their region for Russia will receive housing vouchers from the Russian government, said Marat Khusnullin, the government’s deputy chairman.
> ...


housing availability has been going up.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 18, 2022)

Don’t you just love it when shit comes together …..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582268607219712000


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

*What using drones tells retired general about Russia's fighting capability*

442,664 views Oct 18, 2022 CNN military analyst and retired Lt. Gen. Mark Hertling explains how Russia's Iranian-made "kamikaze" drones work and what it means for their military strategy.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Don’t you just love it when shit comes together …..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582268607219712000
> View attachment 5214618


THIS is what happens when you don’t address that extended warranty expiration.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

Tighten up and expand sanctions, it's only by using international sources the Irainians can build drones, American chips, Austrian engines etc.






*What Ukrainians learn from downed drones used by Russia*

272,247 views Oct 18, 2022 Iran's government is emphatically denying it supplied Russia with deadly kamikaze drones that have been wreaking havoc on Ukraine's capital city, Kyiv. CNN's Chief International Correspondent Clarissa Ward gets an exclusive up-close look at a downed allegedly Iranian-made drone used by Russians.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582498535651831810


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> THIS is what happens when you don’t address that extended warranty expiration.


No amount of bondo gonna fix that


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 18, 2022)

Here is another impressive strike on another valuable piece of equipment - blast scar is epic.
I imagine very little left of crew - teaspoon or so.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582561445211820033


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 18, 2022)

- SKYNET is now sentient - 
Hunter Killer drone …. OPA !

Take a look at this . 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582426061521899521


----------



## injinji (Oct 18, 2022)

printer said:


> An Iranian drone carries a 36 _kg explosive_ charge. More than enough to blow a hole into a substation transformer and light the oil coolant. With the transformer on fire you have a pretty good chance of damaging the enamel insulation on the wire. Sure you can have a directional antena. But which direction is the drone going to come from? There is no reason the drone has to do a straight line path to the target. So if you have a power station you need 360 degrees coverage. On attrition rates. The Iranian drones are $10k. So they send 100, that is $1M. Not cheap but not that much. If I remember correctly the Excalibur shell is $100k.
> *Ukraine Is Shooting Down Russia’s ‘Best Warplanes’; But Video Shows It Is Missing On Cheap & Noisy Iranian Drones?*
> 
> 
> ...


By the time you hear them, they are real close. Small arms fire is tricky trying to hit something moving at that speed. I did hear of them shooting down several with fighters, but they lost two planes doing it. One from the drone blowing up too close to the plane.


----------



## injinji (Oct 18, 2022)

printer said:


> Powered by an oversized leaf blower.


I heard it was very much like a 50cc mini bike motor.


----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582668002201571329


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582700850975100929


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2022)

In addition to showing the bridge to Crimea gone, news atlas shows it Ukraine Occupation Yellow..



Still thinking about loss of Crimea^^^


----------



## printer (Oct 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> - SKYNET is now sentient -
> Hunter Killer drone …. OPA !
> 
> Take a look at this .
> ...


No shots fired. How is it going to stay in position? It will get tossed around by the recoil.



injinji said:


> I heard it was very much like a 50cc mini bike motor.


It is suppose to be 50 hp. I just used the example of a leaf blower in that it is a simple engine and not built to aviation standards that US drones are.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Oct 19, 2022)

The Iranian drones use Austrian Rotax boxer engines. 
You can see it clearly in the CNN video posted above.
It's probably the most common ultralight aviation engine in the world


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2022)

printer said:


> No shots fired. How is it going to stay in position? It will get tossed around by the recoil.
> 
> 
> It is suppose to be 50 hp. I just used the example of a leaf blower in that it is a simple engine and not built to aviation standards that US drones are.


It’s also not much to grab onto for an IR homer like a Stinger or a K-13 (Russian AIM-9 equivalent). This puts it into an interesting niche of poor detectability. 

I wonder how visible the drones are to look-down radar like Awacs.
If so, attack helicopters on standby should be good at running and gunning the Shahedski down.


----------



## printer (Oct 19, 2022)

*‘We may have to make some difficult decisions in Kherson’ Meduza's summary of the first interview given by Russia's new top commander in Ukraine*
Overall, the situation in the special military operation zone is tense. Our opponent is a criminal regime, while we and the Ukrainians are one people and want the same thing: for Ukraine to be a country that’s friendly to Russia and independent from the West. The Ukrainian Armed Forces are pulling all of their reserves, including untrained territorial defense forces, to the front; they’re effectively condemning them to destruction. Nationalist detachments are shooting everybody who tries to escape. Every day, the Ukrainian Armed Forces lose 600–1,000 people to death and injuries. We’re not striving for a quick advance, because we take care of every soldier, and because this reduces the number of civilian victims. The situation in the Kherson direction is complicated. In the city itself, there are supply problems. NATO is demanding that Ukraine carry out offensive operations regardless of the number of casualties. We have information that Kyiv might use illegal methods of warfare. Our task is to save lives, and that’s why we’re moving the population out of the area. Our subsequent plans with regard to Kherson will depend on the situation. We haven’t ruled out making some tough decisions.








‘We may have to make some difficult decisions in Kherson’ Meduza's summary of the first interview given by Russia's new top commander in Ukraine — Meduza


Overall, the situation in the special military operation zone is tense. Our opponent is a criminal regime, while we and the Ukrainians are one people and want the same thing: for Ukraine to be a country that’s friendly to Russia and independent from the West. The Ukrainian Armed Forces are...




meduza.io


----------



## printer (Oct 19, 2022)

*Russia starts evacuations in occupied Kherson*
Russia has initiated the evacuation of civilians in the occupied region of Kherson as Ukraine continues to mount its counteroffensive to regain territory lost during the war. 

Vladimir Saldo, the Russia-appointed leader of the region, said in a post on Telegram that Ukraine is building up forces for a large-scale offensive on Kherson, while Russia has formed a force to repel the offensive. 

Saldo said immediate danger exists from flooding of the area, accusing Ukraine without evidence of planning to destroy a nearby dam and saying that water from power plants upstream of a river will be released. 

He said this led him to decide to order the evacuation of four municipalities to the left bank of the river. 
The move comes as Russian President Vladimir Putin announced Wednesday that he will declare martial law in the four regions that Russia recently annexed through referendums that were widely denounced by the international community. 
The declaration, which will go into effect Thursday, will give the Kremlin more control over the regions — Kherson, Donetsk, Luhansk and Zaporizhzhia. 

Saldo said the regional government’s task is to save lives and allow Russian troops to do their jobs. He said the Russian government will provide housing certificates to residents who move further into Russia. 
  
The BBC reported that Ukraine has told civilians to ignore the move. 

Reuters reported that Andriy Yermak, the head of the Ukrainian president’s office, accused Russia of attempting to scare residents of Kherson through newsletters accusing Ukraine of planning to shell the city. 
Multiple outlets reported that Russia’s top commander in Ukraine, Gen. Sergei Surovikin, said on Russian state television that the situation in Kherson is uneasy and Russia’s control of the city was weakening.








Russia starts evacuations in occupied Kherson


Russia has initiated the evacuation of civilians in the occupied region of Kherson as Ukraine continues to mount its counteroffensive to regain territory lost during the war. Vladimir Saldo, …




thehill.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> The Iranian drones use Austrian Rotax boxer engines.
> You can see it clearly in the CNN video posted above.
> It's probably the most common ultralight aviation engine in the world


it's not a rotax, it's actually a reversed engineered air cool vw motor, just shrunk down a little









Limbach L550e UAV Engine Four Cylinder(id:9786560). Buy Germany UAV Engine, Limbach, L550E - EC21


Limbach L550e UAV Engine Four Cylinder(id:9786560). View product details of Limbach L550e UAV Engine Four Cylinder from Xiamen Limbach Aircraft Engine Co.,Ltd. manufacturer in EC21




www.ec21.com







i have a few customers that use them here, with the exception they actually use a vw reg air cooled motor in the experiemental air craft

this is a long block in vw air cooled arena


this is the companies L2400 versions



subaru uses something similiar


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> By the time you hear them, they are real close. Small arms fire is tricky trying to hit something moving at that speed. I did hear of them shooting down several with fighters, but they lost two planes doing it. One from the drone blowing up too close to the plane.


they need to have one guy in each squad carrying a 12 gauge with buckshot...would be a lot easy to wing a drone with buckshot than a single projectile.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2022)

printer said:


> No shots fired. How is it going to stay in position? It will get tossed around by the recoil.
> 
> 
> It is suppose to be 50 hp. I just used the example of a leaf blower in that it is a simple engine and not built to aviation standards that US drones are.


50 hp is quite a lot for a vehicle that small...i ride a 245 pound scooter that only produces 13 hp and it cruises at 55 easily, with 50 hp that thing should be able to haul ass, at least compared to ground vehicles


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Oct 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> *it's not a rotax,* it's actually a reversed engineered air cool vw motor, just shrunk down a little.....


You can clearly see "ROTAX" on the intake plenum in the CNN video above and a few others showing crash wreckage


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they need to have one guy in each squad carrying a 12 gauge with buckshot...would be a lot easy to wing a drone with buckshot than a single projectile.


the problem is the very short interval between detection and firing window for an observer on the ground.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> You can clearly see "ROTAX" on the intake plenum in the CNN video above and a few others showing crash wreckage
> 
> View attachment 5214787


that's the companies name that builds them









Portfolio


Meet our engines! Versatile, cost-efficient, and easy to maintain, our engines are famous for their safety, quality, reliability, and best-in-class power-t




www.flyrotax.com





it's engineering start is bases of the 4 cylinder air cooled motor, aka VW.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the problem is the very short interval between detection and firing window for an observer on the ground.


This is true, most of the time, but there are apparently situations where they have enough time to try to hit one with a rifle, so it couldn't hurt to have your best skeet shooter carry a shotgun.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> This is true, most of the time, but there are apparently situations where they have enough time to try to hit one with a rifle, so it couldn't hurt to have your best skeet shooter carry a shotgun.


Shotguns have serious range issues. This chart shows how far typical shotloads can be made to go on a rainbow trajectory. 

For goose loads (largest and fewest pellets below buckshot), 50 yards is extreme range. Below that, you are only wounding them. A pissed-off Shahedski still gets to the target.


----------



## printer (Oct 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Shotguns have serious range issues. This chart shows how far typical shotloads can be made to go on a rainbow trajectory.
> 
> For goose loads, 50 yards is extreme range. Below that, you are only wounding them.


Reminds me when I was working in the test lab but with a boss from a different department. One of the guys wanted to know what cops use in their shotguns so I brought a 5 pack of shells in to work. It had the different shot sizes on the back. If I remember correctly they had five pellets that were roughly .32" in diameter. Put the pack in my desk drawer afterwards as I thought it might not be prudent leaving it around. We did have an empty desk policy, I usually took the documents I was working on and stuck them in the drawer before I went home.

A few days later my boss asks me if I am doing any special tests for the lab. I didn't know what he meant, then he said security found a box of shotgun shells in my desk. At first I was confused, then I realized what they found, I normally think of a box of shells as being 25 (or are they 24, it has been a while). Then I told him about the discussion and forgetting to take the box home with me. He said pick them up at the end of the day. Afterwards what we all thought in the lab was, does this mean security goes through our desks at night?

Yeah, you would need to use 0 or 00 shot. And then, you might just 'wing' the drone and it still keep coming at 150 mph.



BudmanTX said:


> it's not a rotax, it's actually a reversed engineered air cool vw motor, just shrunk down a little
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At 16kg dry weight, I want one. Wonder if I would have the balls to fly a home built plan though. The $1000 US (plus shipping) is pretty cheap.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582770493450354688


----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582770493450354688


I was watching a bit lately, they put the criminals on the frontline, then the new conscripts with orders to shoot anybody that falls back, then they have the contract soldiers behind those with similar orders... etc...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2022)

printer said:


> Reminds me when I was working in the test lab but with a boss from a different department. One of the guys wanted to know what cops use in their shotguns so I brought a 5 pack of shells in to work. It had the different shot sizes on the back. If I remember correctly they had five pellets that were roughly .32" in diameter. Put the pack in my desk drawer afterwards as I thought it might not be prudent leaving it around. We did have an empty desk policy, I usually took the documents I was working on and stuck them in the drawer before I went home.
> 
> A few days later my boss asks me if I am doing any special tests for the lab. I didn't know what he meant, then he said security found a box of shotgun shells in my desk. At first I was confused, then I realized what they found, I normally think of a box of shells as being 25 (or are they 24, it has been a while). Then I told him about the discussion and forgetting to take the box home with me. He said pick them up at the end of the day. Afterwards what we all thought in the lab was, does this mean security goes through our desks at night?
> 
> ...


I’m pretty sure I don’t want a Chinese two-stroke keeping me airborne.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 19, 2022)

printer said:


> At 16kg dry weight, I want one. Wonder if I would have the balls to fly a home built plan though. The $1000 US (plus shipping) is pretty cheap.


Dang middlemen, my link charges $10,300.


----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

ANC said:


> I was watching a bit lately, they put the criminals on the frontline, then the new conscripts with orders to shoot anybody that falls back, then they have the contract soldiers behind those with similar orders... etc...


The Ukrainians will target the experienced troops at the rear, they will encourage those at the front to surrender by pounding them a bit with old inaccurate Russian shit while saving them more accurate and longer-range NATO stuff for the more dangerous ones at the rear. With a 25km 155mm artillery range those contract troops will need to be pretty far back, because by now the Ukrainian military reconnaissance drones will be plentiful and circling overhead like buzzards. Once they kill these guys and their C&C in the rear while jamming their communications locally. The conscripts with no training will collapse quickly, especially if they know they will get good treatment as POWs and be exchanged, if they want to. Ukrainian intelligence probably knows all their names and who the criminals are among them already.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2022)

watch for a false flag op


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582499448306880513
the surrender of Kherson....maybe


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582486191626080256
we shall see.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2022)

meanwhile in the propaganda bullshit brigade....ck this crap out


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582509984360804352
keep in mind the video that they are showing, incentially is a very grotesque vid by a russian serviceman, showing what they are doing to the dead body they've either killed, tortured, etc etc.........and they are calling it mis-information, like "we didn't do that, aka fake news" and repug tactic that the orange avenger used as well


----------



## printer (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> This is true, most of the time, but there are apparently situations where they have enough time to try to hit one with a rifle, so it couldn't hurt to have your best skeet shooter carry a shotgun.


Tell us you've never been hunting without telling us you've never been hunting.


----------



## printer (Oct 19, 2022)

*Ukraine war: Russians start leaving Ukraine's Kherson city*
Vladimir Saldo said all Russian-appointed departments and ministries would cross the Dnieper river.
Some 50-60,000 civilians would also leave in an "organised, gradual displacement", he said earlier.
Ukraine has called on residents to ignore the Russian move.

The head of Kherson's regional administration said Russia wanted to take civilians hostage and use them as human shields. The transfer or deportation of civilians by an occupying power from occupied territory is considered a war crime.

But Ukrainian officials have questioned whether large numbers of people are actually being evacuated, suggesting that images of a crowd assembled by the river are largely for show.

Serhiy Khlan, an aide to the ousted head of the Kherson region, suggested the "deportations theatre" could be acting as cover for a much bigger Russian move: a complete military evacuation from the west bank of the river.

"I foresee the withdrawal of troops," he said, adding that he expected Russian forces to attempt to destroy the city after leaving.
Russia, he said, was planning to establish a new capital for the Kherson region at Henichesk, close to the Crimean Peninsula, adding that banks and offices related to the occupation of Kherson had already been evacuated.

One Kherson resident told the BBC's World Service that she was not going anywhere until Kherson was liberated by Ukrainian troops: "People are not panicking, nobody wants to be evacuated."

She said that Russian soldiers were now worried how they could survive in the city. "There are plenty of them here; they are dressed as civilians. We can see them - they are different to Kherson people. They walk in groups, their hair is cut short, they are dressed mainly in black."

Ukrainian officials have warned that this might represent the start of a forcible deportation to Russia.










Ukraine war: Russians start leaving Ukraine's Kherson city


Russian-appointed officials say staff and civilians will leave Kherson city because of Ukraine's offensive.



www.bbc.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2022)

Looks like the fall of Kherson may be coming....hmmmm


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 19, 2022)

ANC said:


>


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

Anybody know about Tom Barrack's trial? He's one of Trump's buddies.









Former Trump ally Tom Barrack planning to call Steve Mnuchin as witness in trial as defense begins


Former Trump adviser Tom Barrack, on trial for allegedly illegally lobbying Trump on behalf of the UAE, plans to call former Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin to testify.




abcnews.go.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582827752717422592


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582811654865444865


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582827376404496384


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

It's no way to fight a war! Using stolen cameras from speed radar traps in Sweden on drones! Not exactly sustainable.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582833597278728192


----------



## printer (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582827376404496384


There are thousands of old diesel electric locomotives in the US and Canada sitting on rail sidings, some of which can be converted and refurbished as electric generators, these can be containerized and used as mobile emergency generators.









That Time a Canadian Town Derailed a Diesel Train and Drove It Down the Street to Provide Emergency Power


Even in a suburb of Montreal that’s well versed in dealing with winter storms, inclement weather can still overwhelm basic services like power, an issue with which millions of people in Texas are still currently struggling. After an especially bad ice storm in 1998, the mayor of Boucherville...




gizmodo.com


----------



## printer (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

Something useful to the democrats? This could be the source of many news stories soon and the CIA will have a peek too, if they aren't behind it! 









Ransom is over - NRA just dumped all the stolen Russian computer files.


Boy they sure didn’t wait long — www.kyivpost.com/… Russian hackers affiliated with the National Republic Army (NRA) have released 1.2 terabytes of sensitive Russian data. This includes information concerning Russia’s key national security...




www.dailykos.com














NRA Releases Full Trove of Data Critical to Russia's National Security - Kyiv Post - Ukraine's Global Voice


Russian hackers affiliated with the National Republic Army (NRA) have released 1.2 terabytes of sensitive… - Oct. 19, 2022. By Jason Jay Smart




www.kyivpost.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

Ukraine update: Evacuation of Kherson underway as Russia prepares to lose a regional capital


Over the last three days, what started as a trickle of Telegram statements hinting at Russian units being reassigned out of the Kherson area has turned into a flood of evacuation orders instructing people to leave the city immediately. On Wednesday...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

The last time they did this they attacked somewhere else...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582838350649573376


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

I dunno if he actually said it, but it was a good line!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582782275556544519


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582865468452397057


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2022)

Wait wut?....dunno bout penis oh I mean Pence...hmmm


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Wait wut?....dunno bout penis oh I mean Pence...hmmm


Donald hasn't been saying much about it since he's been preoccupied with Garland's vice grip on his balls lately.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582792566743142401


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald hasn't been saying much about it since he's been preoccupied with Garland's vice grip on his balls lately.


Good, let's his balls rot...bastard


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582812601892818944
Fuck you Joe Blo, there was a consensus because it made sense, unlike you, bot. If all parties agree and there is no opposition in parliament, what's your problem? Don't you believe in democracy and unanimous agreement with expert opinion?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582796886854946817


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Good, let's his balls rot...bastard


They will be getting squeezed after the election and Donald will be howling and dancing, until indicted and a DC judge slaps him with a gag order muzzling him until trial.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They will be getting squeezed after the election and Donald will be howling and dancing, until indicted and a DC judge slaps him with a gag order muzzling him until trial.


Hope so, with all the mudslinging down here the election is up in the air, fingers crossed, ol,orange avenger isn't muzzled as it were, he was down here doing his propaganda fest somewhere in the north a couple of days ago spewing his shit, fingers crossed on the gag order, that azzhole needs to burn


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582789604784361472


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2022)

ANC said:


> I was watching a bit lately, they put the criminals on the frontline, then the new conscripts with orders to shoot anybody that falls back, then they have the contract soldiers behind those with similar orders... etc...


Good, save the Ukrainian the trouble


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

Sometimes the things you don't hear much about can make the biggest difference on the battlefield, there are more ways of killing Russian guns than spotting them with drones, but drone and antibattery radars working together with highly accurate western artillery can be quite effective at killing Russian guns and crews and making sure they are hit. Wiping out Russian artillery helps a lot, especially with offensive operations and the fact that the Russians depend heavily on artillery on the battlefield, like they depend on the railways for logistics. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582901177771233280


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Hope so, with all the mudslinging down here the election is up in the air, fingers crossed, ol,orange avenger isn't muzzled as it were, he was down here doing his propaganda fest somewhere in the north a couple of days ago spewing his shit, fingers crossed on the gag order, that azzhole needs to burn


He will run wild until he's indicted and will be spooked by events before he is, the hits keep coming, sometimes several a week now as Donald's day of doom approaches. I figure it will be at least a couple of weeks after the election, no matter how it turns out and he will be indicted over the documents in DC and the judge will muzzle him then, or right after he shoots his mouth off.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

*Retired general says this is the reason for Putin's martial law*

371,775 views Oct 19, 2022 Russian President Vladimir Putin declared martial law in four Ukrainian regions the Kremlin claims to have annexed. Retired Maj. Gen. James "Spider" Marks joins CNN’s Victor Blackwell and Erica Hill to discuss the motivation behind Putin’s latest move.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

$400 billion from the Saudis and $100 Billion from these guys with more to come from others in the region most likely. Those shitty Iranian drones and the missiles coming are worth a cool half a trillion to Ukraine! Israel might also act, despite the public stance, there is a lot of internal and external heat on them to do more about defensive arms with Iran in the game.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582908253708898304


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

It isn't just M777s they are getting, there are other very effective artillery systems that NATO uses, several countries have donated these and there might be more of them than M777s in Ukraine now. These can scoot on their own while the truck is getting more ammo, or it can be towed by the truck.






*Old NATO Howitzers Are A New Weapon For Ukrainian Artillerists*

765,775 views Oct 19, 2022 The FH70 155-millimeter howitzer has been used by NATO countries for over 40 years. The letters and number actually stand for Field Howitzer for the 1970s. Ukrainian forces first got their hands on them courtesy of Italy in May and received training in Estonia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

When the drones and missiles are shot down the parts source and lot numbers are traced, and the supply network shut down. Unless the Irainians are making them locally, I would expect the supply of Rotax engines powering those drones will be shut down too as the heat builds on Austria.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582887824206237696


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

They call shells mines. 300 dead Russians a day apparently with over a 6:1 casualty ratio for the Ukrainians and 50% of their seiously wounded die from lack of medical care. That ratio should increase with the number of untrained Russians in the line and more western weapons being used by the Ukrainians, captured troops count as causalities too. The Russians are losing men, equipment and entire units, while the Ukrainians are getting better, gaining experience, new troops and arms.

The Ukrainians will gladly huddle around their DIY wood stoves burning ruble with intermittent power this winter in exchange for beating the Russians and driving them from the land. The attacks on the power systems were by missiles mostly, the cheap drones aren't accurate enough, carry a big enough warhead or can get through to defended targets to damage the power grid enough and they are running low on missiles. Dunno if the Iranian ballistic missiles are accurate enough either and they can be shot down too using anti-ballistic missile systems.






*'Mines are falling like on schedule': MineDay in Ukraine for russian occupiers*

129,757 views Oct 19, 2022 #inetrcepted phone calls are like reading your ex’s messages. All bad, all gonna die. Operation of partial utilization is going on.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582919843409338368


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

Welcome to NATO, where a fascist stab in the back is just an election away! Europe will make adjustments and with the new reality concerning the Russian threat, might feel more secure in dealing with it themselves soon enough. A second time around the block with the republicans kissing the Russians ass should do the trick. Vlad or whatever scum floats to the top will be increasingly concerned with Europe and their neighbors, who happen to hate their guts and might have little concern for America, Xi might though.

Russia has been shown to be weak and soon it will be militarily, Europe and their central Asian neighbors have seen this, so has China and central Asia is rich in resources and oil and is up for grabs. Kazakhstan is the richest prize for China with a common border and a lot of oil and gas that it has trouble exporting, already they gave them security assurances. If China is horking down their oil and gas, it means less demand globally and it wouldn't surprise me if they built a pipeline to India. The Americans and Europeans are moving into the region too and there could be a pipeline there too moving Caspian oil and gas to western markets.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582938095669760000


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582940740363030528


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sometimes the things you don't hear much about can make the biggest difference on the battlefield, there are more ways of killing Russian guns than spotting them with drones, but drone and antibattery radars working together with highly accurate western artillery can be quite effective at killing Russian guns and crews and making sure they are hit. Wiping out Russian artillery helps a lot, especially with offensive operations and the fact that the Russians depend heavily on artillery on the battlefield, like they depend on the railways for logistics.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582901177771233280


Wasn’t it Robert Frost who said good sensors make good neighbors?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582952273654972416


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2022)

*NATO surveillance plane watches Russia's activity in Ukraine*

52,764 views Oct 19, 2022 CBC's David Common gets rare access to NATO's sophisticated surveillance aircraft that monitors Russian war activity in and around Ukraine, and provides information to allies, allowing Ukraine to quickly respond.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

*Russians are retreating from Kherson*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583052810228101120


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

About a week or two from being dragged off the street in Moscow to dead in Ukraine will be about average, as quick as they can deliver them to the slaughterhouse. Blow the rail bridges on lines running into Ukraine from Russia and end this carnage, cut off the Russians in Ukraine from resupply and trap these poor bastards 100km inside Russia at least. Maybe the idea won't work, but it should slow the Russian logistics to a trickle, or maybe they want the destruction of the Russian army to continue and be final. Perhaps they think the mass death will cause political change in Russia and keep their oil off global markets long enough to crash their economy.

I think there might be better ways to fight this war, if ya want to just win and if the Ukrainians had the means they would deploy them. ATACMS, cruise missiles, manned aircraft or drones with a heavy payload would be required to strike these targets 100km or so inside Russia. The Russians cannot project power beyond the old soviet gauge rail network and can only operate in a meaningful offensive operation no more than about 25km from their railheads.

In the meantime, people like this and Ukrainians to a lesser degree get tossed in the meat grinder. At least this Russian would have to go the last hundred or two kilometers marching or by bus, with no supplies or support and more opportunities to escape enroute.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583003637990961152


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583087121463595009


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582999425605341184


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

*Putin is at war with his own people | Joel Rubin*

3,665 views Oct 20, 2022 “It’s clear that Vladimir Putin is feeling desperate.” Joel Rubin, former deputy assistant secretary of state under President Obama, explains the significance of Russian president Putin declaring martial law in four regions of annexed Ukraine, speaking to Carole Walker on #TimesRadio.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583097916243070979


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583050215426117632


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

Definitely a change in the EU and especially the German attitude and policy, no more excuses and delays, arms and more support are on the way to Ukraine. Looks like they made up their minds about Vlad leaving all of Ukraine including Crimea, it is in their long term interests to do so for several very good reasons. Now that the Ukrainians are not just winning but demonstrating they can defeat and eject the Russians from their country while destroying their military power for a decade The Russian energy has been cut off and Ukraine's NG and oil beckons, they are finally resolved to end it.

It also sends a message to Vlad; it doesn't matter what happens with the US election, yer fucked!  Squirm, squeal, do stupid shit and maneuver all ya want, the off ramp is the Ukrainian exit, or continue on the highway to Hell, downhill at ever increasing speed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583109712135917568


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583097916243070979


ouch!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ouch!!!


Imagine a few of them hitting a train full of newly arrived conscripts at the station, welcome to Ukraine. I can see it happening, unless they can stop the trains inside Russia, or the carnage would be unimaginable with a thousand or two dead Russians torn to pieces and burning passenger carriages. These things are designed to kill a lot of people over a large area in one shot and why wait for them to get to the trenches at the front.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> $400 billion from the Saudis and $100 Billion from these guys with more to come from others in the region most likely. Those shitty Iranian drones and the missiles coming are worth a cool half a trillion to Ukraine! Israel might also act, despite the public stance, there is a lot of internal and external heat on them to do more about defensive arms with Iran in the game.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582908253708898304


Should be millions, not billions, but still a substantial chunk of change


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2022)

almost time to hit that bridge again.......with nother op


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582952273654972416


That's a risk those making the decisions decided to take, and it's been worth it so far. If the Ukrainians deploy a weapon or piece of equipment, and things go wrong,there is a chance russia could get their hands on something we don't want them to...but it appears the watchers that were set in place to stop that from happening did their jobs.
And really, are the russians in a position to exploit new technology? They're having trouble keeping the shit they have now running.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2022)

aww what's wrong Lushy, can't pay your bills, ask Pooty for help.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582776491539980290


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2022)

let the finger pointing begin......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582913854098456577


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2022)

yeah it's time to take out that other section


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583086003513745408


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> That's a risk those making the decisions decided to take, and it's been worth it so far. If the Ukrainians deploy a weapon or piece of equipment, and things go wrong,there is a chance russia could get their hands on something we don't want them to...but it appears the watchers that were set in place to stop that from happening did their jobs.
> And really, are the russians in a position to exploit new technology? They're having trouble keeping the shit they have now running.


They had that problem in Soviet times, they could steal it, but with few exceptions and a lot of national effort, couldn't produce it with their shit economic system. The economic system has changed from communism to a mismanaged kleptocracy with even less domestic competition. When they opened up to the globe in 1990 a lot of things were cheaper to import than to make in the old state enterprises, even for those things they could make. Nothing but imports filled the vacuum, a western liberal democracy would have developed a domestic manufacturing base and a lot of other things for Russia, considering the vast fortune pouring in from energy and the rich vastness of the land. Instead, money was stolen from the country and kept abroad, there being few places to invest it and most being illegal anyway, oligarchs and the connected ran and benefited from the economy.

Vlad still thinks in terms of Soviet autarky in a global economic system that is linked to the rules based system of international law. He supposedly has a PhD in global economics, which I'm sure he intimidated or bribed his way into from a lower earned degree. He doesn't act like someone with such an education, or if he has one, he must be pretty fucking dense!


----------



## printer (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah it's time to take out that other section
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583086003513745408


As soon as the car traffic out of Crimea stops, the less Russians there the better, taking out just the railway section would fuck the Russians and still allow civilians to leave. They wanna win the peace and these assholes might decide to stay when the realize they won't be killed on sight, too late when they are gone, and Ukraine owns Crimea. If their houses and apartments are still standing, they will be filled by de-housed refugees from other parts of Ukraine. If the Kerch rail bridge is destroyed and the Ukrainians drive to the sea of Azov, it will make it impossible for the Russians to hold southern Ukraine or Crimea. It will be game over and with only cars able to cross, most of the equipment would be left behind out of fuel and ammo.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## printer (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## printer (Oct 20, 2022)

*White House says Iranian troops on the ground in Crimea aiding Russian drone strikes*
The White House on Thursday confirmed that Russia is attacking Ukraine with Iranian drones launched from the occupied Crimean Peninsula with on-the-ground assistance from military trainers from Iran.
National Security spokesperson John Kirby further raised concern that Russia will seek to acquire advanced conventional weapons from Tehran as it faces military supply shortages under pressure from Western sanctions. 

“We can confirm that Russia’s military personnel that are based in Crimea have been piloting Iranian UAVs [unmanned aerial vehicles], using them to conduct strikes across Ukraine, including strikes against Kyiv in just recent days. We assess that Iranian military personnel on the ground in Crimea assisted Russia in these operations,” Kirby said.

“There’s extensive proof of their use by Russia against both military and civilian targets [in Ukraine], yet both Iran and Russia continue to lie about it.” 
Kirby said that the U.S. cannot offer exact numbers on how many Iranians are in Crimea, adding that it’s a “relatively small number” but that they are providing tech support while the Russians pilot the UAVs for attacks. 

“Russia has received dozens of UAVs so far, and will likely continue to receive additional shipments in the future,” he said.
He added that the administration is exploring “new sanctions” and that the Department of Defense is “looking actively” at potential air defense solutions for the Ukrainians.

Russian attacks with Iranian so-called kamikaze drones have terrorized Ukraine over the past two weeks, with civilian casualties and civilian infrastructure, including residential buildings, energy and water supplies, destroyed by the explosive-laden drones.

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky has pleaded for supporting countries to send more air defense systems immediately.
The U.S. and NATO said they are working to quickly send more air defenses and anti-drone technology to Ukraine, while other air defense systems from Spain and Germany are said to have recently arrived.

But the Ukrainians have pleaded for more, in particular to Israel for its Iron Dome missile defense system, which is considered one of the most successful air defense systems at targeting indiscriminate fire. 

Israel has rejected sharing the Iron Dome, a decision that Kirby said was their “sovereign” right. 
He said the Pentagon is “looking hard at what what’s in the realm of the possible,” for air defenses for Ukraine, “including, as I said earlier, what could be possible from allies and partners.”








White House says Iranian troops on the ground in Crimea aiding Russian drone strikes


The White House on Thursday confirmed that Russia is attacking Ukraine with Iranian drones launched from the occupied Crimean Peninsula with on-the-ground assistance from military trainers from Ira…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583110334377705472


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2022)

there goes 13mil down the drain.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582900365468774400


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583110334377705472


UA needs to get to that dam, and ck for explosives devices and the such


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

TOWs are plentiful and seem to work just fine on Russian tanks.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583167098246733824


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> UA needs to get to that dam, and ck for explosives devices and the such


The Ukrainians have two ticklish problems in that region, the dam and the nuclear power plant.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Ukrainians have two ticklish problems in that region, the dam and the nuclear power plant.


be a nice area of concentration for anti air batteries imo


----------



## printer (Oct 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> UA needs to get to that dam, and ck for explosives devices and the such


It is a war crime to destroy dams, also you can say goodbye to the cities you want to get for yourself.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> UA needs to get to that dam, and ck for explosives devices and the such


They need to get within tube artillery range and start using drones to obliterate and Russian positions around or on the dam, and perhaps insert special forces by water and or air to protect it. Blowing it presents problems for the Russians too, which is one reason why the Ukrainians might prevent their escape around Kherson until the dam is secured. It is already under fire from the mobile long range 155mm stuff I believe. They may use human shields though which is why they could move more than their lackeys, but it should be hard for them to get anything across soon. They would surround a tank with civilians on a barge for instance, they are real assholes. So, make sure they have fuck all to cross the river with, pontoon bridges, barges, boats and tugs are all sunk on sight. It will also close off one of their two evacuation routes back into Crimea if they blew the dam and trap or drown their own units in the area.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

Then halt all Russian evacuation from Kherson by artillery and HIMARS fire, trap them there between the rising river and the Ukrainians. Don't let the Russians out until they secure the dam, if they blow it, they will blow it anyway once they evacuate, so stop the evacuation and drive for the dam while using special forces to capture it in advance. They will fuck themselves and abandon those on the other side of the river or drown those downstream. In the meantime, obliterate anything on or near it with long range artillery and HIMARS. Clear a path to the place with a tungsten rain of HIMARS and manned tactical aviation if they've got to. Get within regular artillery range and use drones to kill anything that moves on or near it with airburst antipersonnel rounds.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583170011786489857


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

*How NATO Solves Its Abandonment Problem*

NATO is the most powerful alliance ever created. But the combined strength of its individual countries is meaningless if no one will actually help a member in need. In alliance politics, this is known as the "abandonment" problem. NATO is well aware of the issue, and it goes to great lengths to find solutions. This video explains them, with special attention to issues that will arise once Sweden and Finland join the alliance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | Ruzzia wants to flood Kherson | Black out in Kyiv | Attack from Belarus*


----------



## printer (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

Putin’s nuclear threat are a pathetic bluff. Actually, we need to hit Putin harder every time he does it. That articles lays out in detail why we should and must not back down. 









Why Putin's Nuclear Gambit Is a Huge Mistake


Russia is losing in Ukraine, and the rhetoric of Russian leaders has recently become ever more apocalyptic. The United States and its allies should be prepared in case Russia goes down the nuclear path, but fear should not drive the Western response to Russia's nuclear bluster.




www.rand.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583241231768788992


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582789604784361472


*Kapma *( karma ) is a bitch vlad - maybe ask Greg Abbott how to handle freezing temps. ( ERCOT )


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Kapma *( karma ) is a bitch vlad - maybe ask Greg Abbott how to handle freezing temps. ( ERCOT )


Or “Cancun” Cruz!


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 21, 2022)

printer said:


> *‘We may have to make some difficult decisions in Kherson’ Meduza's summary of the first interview given by Russia's new top commander in Ukraine*
> Overall, the situation in the special military operation zone is tense. Our opponent is a criminal regime, while we and the Ukrainians are one people and want the same thing: for Ukraine to be a country that’s friendly to Russia and independent from the West. The Ukrainian Armed Forces are pulling all of their reserves, including untrained territorial defense forces, to the front; they’re effectively condemning them to destruction. Nationalist detachments are shooting everybody who tries to escape. Every day, the Ukrainian Armed Forces lose 600–1,000 people to death and injuries. We’re not striving for a quick advance, because we take care of every soldier, and because this reduces the number of civilian victims. The situation in the Kherson direction is complicated. In the city itself, there are supply problems. NATO is demanding that Ukraine carry out offensive operations regardless of the number of casualties. We have information that Kyiv might use illegal methods of warfare. Our task is to save lives, and that’s why we’re moving the population out of the area. Our subsequent plans with regard to Kherson will depend on the situation. *We haven’t ruled out making some tough decisions.*
> 
> 
> ...


Ummmmm, welllll WTF does that mean. How can NATO demand something of Ukraine with a pseudo membership?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 21, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Kapma *( karma ) is a bitch vlad - maybe ask Greg Abbott how to handle freezing temps. ( ERCOT )


Texas has it's own grid separate from the rest of the US..guess they were really serious about leaving the Republic.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2022)

this could make things interesting in RA.....









Russian Opposition Forms 'Parallel Parliament' With 'Armed Resistance' To Fight Putin


Russian politician Ilya Ponomarev said the parallel parliament will serve as a "transitional Russian administration."




www.ibtimes.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Texas has it's own grid separate from the rest of the US..guess they were really serious about leaving the Republic.


yes we do, and it suck...Abbott did nothing to fix it, and no we are not leaving the US, but if u talk to some of the extremist GOPers there is a movement to succeed within it.......asshats


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2022)

looks like the Dutch and the Hague rumors are starting up...we'll see









Dutch MP’s want special Putin tribunal set up in The Hague


The lower house of the Dutch parliament wants a special tribunal in The Hague to try Russian president Vladimir Putin and his associates for the war in Ukraine. A majority in the Tweede Kamer said they would support a motion to this extent filed by D66 parliamentarian Sjoerd Sjoerdsma, RTL...




nltimes.nl


----------



## printer (Oct 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> this could make things interesting in RA.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another Russian that will attempt flying out a window?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2022)

printer said:


> Another Russian that will attempt flying out a window?


he might get a visit from Baba Yaga and learn how gravity works, dunno at this point......


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## printer (Oct 21, 2022)

chalicehaven said:


> threads composting-humans-legalized-in-california
> tostatear psa-ak47-gf3-forged-red-wood-rifle-california-complia
> 
> ~
> ...


Here we go again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)

*'Foreign intelligence': Russian drones spotted in Norway, seven pilots arrested • FRANCE 24*

248,270 views Oct 21, 2022 Norway's Prime Minister Jonas Gahr Store on Wednesday accused "foreign intelligence" services of being behind a recent slew of "unacceptable" drone flights in the country, indirectly pointing the finger at Russia. Earlier Wednesday, Norwegian police had announced the arrest of a Russian -- the son of a close confidant of President Vladimir Putin -- accusing him of illegally flying a drone in the Svalbard archipelago, located in the geopolitically strategic Arctic region.


----------



## printer (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2022)

*Trump's yearslong crusade against Ukraine has finally come home to roost as Republicans call for abandoning Kyiv*








Trump's yearslong crusade against Ukraine has finally come home to roost as Republicans call for abandoning Kyiv


A far-right GOP faction is urging sharp cuts to US aid to Ukraine, which would cut the legs out from under Ukraine's efforts to retake its territory.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)

Ya just know Vlad is gonna do it, so prevent his troops and quislings from escaping Kherson and make them pay a price for it. If the Ukrainians attempt a river crossing south of it or try to take it, they would blow it up, so shower it with 155mm airburst, if they try to use it or if anything moves on it. They will end up drowning a lot of their droops downstream of the dam too and cutting off those left on the flooded side of the river who would have to surrender to the Ukrainians.

Considering the state of their army and troops, a drive to the sea of Azov by the Ukrainians would force them out, divide them and threaten the Kerch bridge. Blowing the dam would flood one of the two routes into Crimea and if the Ukrainians got to the sea of Azov, they would threaten the other supply route to Crimea and the southern front with HIMARS. The Ukrainians would not need all those troops around Kherson with the Russians running from a flood and surrendering, they could soon concentrate on other fronts.









Factbox: Is the Kakhovka dam in Ukraine about to be blown?


Russia and Ukraine have accused each other of planning to the Kakhovka hydro-electric dam on the Dnipro River, a step that would unleash a devastating flood across a large area of southern Ukraine.




www.reuters.com


----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya just know Vlad is gonna do it, so prevent his troops and quislings from escaping Kherson and make them pay a price for it. If the Ukrainians attempt a river crossing south of it or try to take it, they would blow it up, so shower it with 155mm airburst, if they try to use it or if anything moves on it. They will end up drowning a lot of their droops downstream of the dam too and cutting off those left on the flooded side of the river who would have to surrender to the Ukrainians.
> 
> Considering the state of their army and troops, a drive to the sea of Azov by the Ukrainians would force them out, divide them and threaten the Kerch bridge. Blowing the dam would flood one of the two routes into Crimea and if the Ukrainians got to the sea of Azov, they would threaten the other supply route to Crimea and the southern front with HIMARS. The Ukrainians would not need all those troops around Kherson with the Russians running from a flood and surrendering, they could soon concentrate on other fronts.
> 
> ...


thing is if they blow that lower part of the dam, they also take Crimea's fresh water supply out


----------



## printer (Oct 21, 2022)

ANC said:


> thing is if they blow that lower part of the dam, they also take Crimea's fresh water supply out


Crimea was cut off for four years. If it could give Russia an edge in the war they may just do it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Trump's yearslong crusade against Ukraine has finally come home to roost as Republicans call for abandoning Kyiv*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well ya had the freedum caucus, now ya will have the moron caucus. Ukraine will divide the republicans, white Christians fighting for freedom with guns against big government generates a lot of sympathy among them! Abortion divides them too, as will Trump when he goes down, because some will cling to his coattails as he goes over the cliff and other will dig in their heels.

The deep state has got a firm grip on Donald's balls, and I figure a couple of weeks after the election he will be indicted. He could be held in custody upon arrest, everybody else is for these kinds of crimes, he will be cuffed in court upon conviction for sure. It won't be a long or complicated trial; the skids are well fucking greased and there is no wiggle room at all. The only question will be where he does he do his time, and at what security level. I think a federal supermax is the only real option...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)

ANC said:


> thing is if they blow that lower part of the dam, they also take Crimea's fresh water supply out


Crimea is as good as gone and Vlad knows it, it is in an impossible strategic location to hold for his kind of military in this situation. Once the south is taken by Ukraine or even just cut in half, the only access for supplies the Russians will have would be the crippled Kerch bridge. If the Ukrainians reach the sea of Azov, they can threaten the Kerch bridge by a variety of means, once the rail link is cut, the Russians are screwed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Super Indian, Bollywood's best!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2022)

ANC said:


> thing is if they blow that lower part of the dam, they also take Crimea's fresh water supply out


It gives me a not-entirely-kind idea of where to put the POW camps


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)

Looks like the Ukrainians have the force on their side! 500 drones are a lot, and he's only been at it a month and should be just getting rolling.









Mark Hamill sent 500 drones to Ukraine in past month


Veteran actor Mark Hamill said in an interview that he has sent at least 500 drones to Ukraine through the country’s fundraising platform, as Ukraine’s ongoing conflict with Russia enters its ninth…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583571255088668673


----------



## Antidote Man (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)

*Anger in Russia at mass mobilisation of men to fight in Ukraine - BBC News*

39,702 views Oct 21, 2022 There's growing anger in Russia over the forced mobilisation of men to fight in the war in Ukraine. President Putin originally said the call-up was a temporary measure but the Kremlin is refusing to say when it will end. As Russian forces struggle to hold territory in Ukraine, men with no military experience are being sent to the frontline - to fight - and often to die. Reeta Chakrabarti presents BBC News at Ten reporting by Russia Editor Steve Rosenberg in Moscow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)

*Footage from Kharkiv Shows the Ukraine Military's INSANE Transformation!*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)

*Let's talk about Lavrov and Russia severing ties.....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)

Ukrainian forces bombard river crossing; Kherson a fortress


Ukrainian forces are bombarding Russian positions in the occupied and illegally annexed southern Kherson region




abcnews.go.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Trump's yearslong crusade against Ukraine has finally come home to roost as Republicans call for abandoning Kyiv*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fucking low life communists...i can't believe i've lived to see the day the republican party is a bunch of stinking communists bastards.
ronnie fucking raygun must be spinning in his grave like a damn dynamo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fucking low life communists...i can't believe i've lived to see the day the republican party is a bunch of stinking communists bastards.
> ronnie fucking raygun must be spinning in his grave like a damn dynamo.


Servants of the evil empire, Ronnie would have nuked Vlad by now, or had him scared shitless, along with everybody else! Especially with the Iron lady Thacher braying for blood too!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It gives me a not-entirely-kind idea of where to put the POW camps


i don't think putin would care...he sent them equipped to fail to begin with.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think putin would care...he sent them equipped to fail to begin with.


yeah, not a serious thought. Treating the POWs better than they were treated as infantry would be a propaganda score for Ukraine imo. 
It’s a no-brainer: observing the minimum care international law requires for POWs already achieves that.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> yeah, not a serious thought. Treating the POWs better than they were treated as infantry would be a propaganda score for Ukraine imo.
> It’s a no-brainer: observing the minimum care international law requires for POWs already achieves that.


i would place them adjacent to the zaporizhzhia power plant myself, and directly down stream of that dam....if i was going to do that...which i wouldn't do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)

*CNN reporter goes inside a secret Ukrainian drone workshop*

5,391 views Oct 21, 2022 CNN correspondent Fred Pleitgen gets access to a secret Ukrainian military drone workshop that could be leveling the playing field in the war with Russia.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i would place them adjacent to the zaporizhzhia power plant myself, and directly down stream of that dam....if i was going to do that...which i wouldn't do.
> View attachment 5215943


and oh so innocently say “this way they’ll be warm all winter”


----------



## Antidote Man (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)

Considering how important intelligence has been in the current war with Vlad, with Iran involved, when Donald goes down for this shit, it will be hard.






*New report reveals documents FBI took from Trump's home*

245,511 views Oct 21, 2022 Documents containing highly sensitive intelligence about Iran and China were among those recovered by the FBI from former President Donald Trump's Mar-a-Lago estate, The Washington Post reported.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Considering how important intelligence has been in the current war with Vlad, with Iran involved, when Donald goes down for this shit, it will be hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583512998382948352


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583512998382948352


FUCK EM...hope the Ukrainians kill every fucking one of them


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583487960338468869


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> FUCK EM...hope the Ukrainians kill every fucking one of them


They were dead quicker than a Russian conscript, Uncle Sam tracked em right from Iran to where they were sleeping. Maybe they forgot to turn off their cellphones and someone reached out and touched them while they were calling home.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583487960338468869


Seems like Moscow mitch is at his ol self....hmmm


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)

It's a pretty slim hope, even if they win the house, his main man in America will be in the big house soon. Maybe if the republicans lose in November Vlad will blow his brains out in despair the next day. If the republicans have a very slim majority, McCarthy won't control anything, if a couple of members own him.









 Ukraine Invasion Day 241: Putin’s Last Hope to Win in Ukraine Is a GOP Victory in November 2022


All politics is local and war is also an extension of politics, whose mother’s milk is money. TRANSLATION : Vladimir Zelensky today held a regular meeting of the Supreme ...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)

Hey, if Vlad does have $200 billion held abroad by proxies, he could cover the cost of this war plus compensation to the victims out his own pocket.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583392047494402050


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5216124


looks like kids with slingshots and rocks can take these things down...and this is the best iran has to offer? they're as fucking pathetic as the russians are.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> looks like kids with slingshots and rocks can take these things down...and this is the best iran has to offer? they're as fucking pathetic as the russians are.


They will get better at bringing them down with more experience and AA systems, but they don't want to expend all their expensive missiles on a $10K drone. I figure they pack as much punch as a 155mm artillery shell which has about 30lbs of explosive. Ukraine will soon have a dense air defense system and have to cover a much smaller area than the Russian would. So, if it came down to a drone/cruise missile war on each other's power grids, the Russians would lose in the end. It seems an acceptable tit for tat for Ukraine and its allies, direct attacks on cities not so much. Put the lights out in Moscow and other Russian cities too, everybody freezes in the dark together and we will see who survives the winter politically.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)

Donald needs to speak up for Vlad immediately, his Maga wing of the party needs support for Russia! Payback time for all those donations the Russians funneled through the NRA. Moscow Mitch knows how to stab them in the back, so much for that Russian built aluminum smelter back in his home state.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583543988950163456


----------



## printer (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583853020126683137


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583880447725309952


----------



## printer (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)

printer said:


>


Blitzkrieg with light vehicles after the tank's artillery and infantry, along with drones break the line. The Humvee's dune buggies and other fast light fighting vehicles pour through with small combat teams using stingers and Javelins to deal with air and armor. The drones make sure groups of Russians in the rear don't ambush or get the drop on them as they secure vital points and cause chaos in the enemy rear, probably at night for the most part. The armor and infantry follow as quick as it can and after the area is more or less secured the territorials move in to keep the rear secure and hold the territory.

Cut them off and if you leave them an escape route, they will leave lots of shit behind, especially at a railhead, or they might just surrender with such low morale.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583842594454646785


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583880447725309952


----------



## injinji (Oct 22, 2022)

I've always heard anyone who spends much time around Taylor does his damnedest to get away from her, but this is taking it to the limit.

* https://www.cbsnews.com/news/conor-kennedy-says-enlisted-ukraine-robert-f-kennedy-grandson-taylor-swift-ex-boyfriend/









RFK grandson Conor Kennedy reveals he secretly fought on frontline in Ukraine


‘I was also willing to die there. So they soon agreed to send me to the northeastern front’




www.yahoo.com




*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583842594454646785


Question - What is the purpose of Wagner line other than highlighting their positions ?
Looks more like Druid stones or Russian Nazca lines …..

Seems like those medieval barriers that ukraine made are somewhat superior. Are they mined or something ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5216347


Dunno what his issue is, but he's getting lots of domestic heat over it. If the east Germans are anything like the Poles and others who lived under Russia's thumb, they should be going nuts over it. The Germans have been sending lots of help and are now training troops for them, but no heavy iron yet, lots of AA defense though. The hospitals of the EU are full of Ukrainian seriously wounded getting first class care and they are getting medical supplies by the ton. The Russians have shit and a 50% mortality rate for seriously wounded, shocking to western experts. It puts their KIA numbers closer to the high-end estimates for sure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Question - What is the purpose of Wagner line other than highlighting their positions ?
> Looks more like Druid stones or Russian Nazca lines …..
> 
> Seems like those medieval barriers that ukraine made are somewhat superior. Are they mined or something ?


In WW2 they were called dragon's teeth and the GI's just bulldozed earth over them (those were set into the ground) and drove over them, simple and quick! These things can be picked up like parking barriers and will probably end up as erosion protection on the Black Sea coast or filling in a swamp one day. Dumb idea and an utter waste of resources, the Russians are fucked and this is just another sign. The Ukrainians are on a roll and have more western and Russia equipment, ammo and arms pouring in along with fresh well-trained troops. Most of all they have motivation, high morale, excellent leadership and organization that gives them lots of confidence. Considering most of the Russian's trained and professional soldiers are gone along with their equipment. What they have left facing them has been dragged kicking and screaming off the streets of Moscow. They are completely untrained or even equipped and their morale is rock bottom, I can see why Vlad might be concerned!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)

Dunno what happened to the Russian, but his helmet went flying. Reducing a trench line with a drone, the bombs are getting better and so is the aim of the pilots.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583694481219792896


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In WW2 they were called dragon's teeth and the GI's just bulldozed earth over them (those were set into the ground) and drove over them, simple and quick! These things can be picked up like parking barriers and will probably end up as erosion protection on the Black Sea coast or filling in a swamp one day. Dumb idea and an utter waste of resources, the Russians are fucked and this is just another sign. The Ukrainians are on a roll and have more western and Russia equipment, ammo and arms pouring in along with fresh well-trained troops. Most of all they have motivation, high morale, excellent leadership and organization that gives them lots of confidence. Considering most of the Russian's trained and professional soldiers are gone along with their equipment. What they have left facing them has been dragged kicking and screaming off the streets of Moscow. They are completely untrained or even equipped and their morale is rock bottom, I can see why Vlad might be concerned!


They’re a bit small for stopping armor. Hedgehogs as shown here typically have beams two meters long.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dunno what his issue is, but he's getting lots of domestic heat over it. If the east Germans are anything like the Poles and others who lived under Russia's thumb, they should be going nuts over it. The Germans have been sending lots of help and are now training troops for them, but no heavy iron yet, lots of AA defense though. The hospitals of the EU are full of Ukrainian seriously wounded getting first class care and they are getting medical supplies by the ton. The Russians have shit and a 50% mortality rate for seriously wounded, shocking to western experts. It puts their KIA numbers closer to the high-end estimates for sure.


Well with a little interweb sleuthing , the German “ Panther “ KF51 is *one of the most advanced *piece of armor available. I was literally shocked on its capabilities - 3 layer ( passive / reactive / active ) armor - ATGM detection- Auto loading main gun - remote coaxial machine at rear - water cooled v12 . Some estimates push costs over 8 million apiece. Computerized and AI fire control.

Definitely light years ahead of Russian armor - like a lambo to a Yugo. I probably could see why they are kept close. However they do have capable Leopard class tanks.

Side Note : ( I used to be model making geek and this little gem might be something to hunt for. ) Cuz its cool as shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Well with a little interweb sleuthing , the German “ Panther “ KF51 is *one of the most advanced *piece of armor available. I was literally shocked on its capabilities - 3 layer ( passive / reactive / active ) armor - ATGM detection- Auto loading main gun - remote coaxial machine at rear - water cooled v12 . Some estimates push costs over 8 million apiece. Computerized and AI fire control.
> 
> Definitely light years ahead of Russian armor - like a lambo to a Yugo. I probably could see why they are kept close. However they do have capable Leopard class tanks.
> 
> ...


that is a lot of gun!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 22, 2022)

Interesting Putin News - Current conscript “ *battle training “ *is approximately *10 days. *


----------



## doublejj (Oct 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In WW2 they were called dragon's teeth and the GI's just bulldozed earth over them (those were set into the ground) and drove over them, simple and quick! These things can be picked up like parking barriers and will probably end up as erosion protection on the Black Sea coast or filling in a swamp one day. Dumb idea and an utter waste of resources, the Russians are fucked and this is just another sign. The Ukrainians are on a roll and have more western and Russia equipment, ammo and arms pouring in along with fresh well-trained troops. Most of all they have motivation, high morale, excellent leadership and organization that gives them lots of confidence. Considering most of the Russian's trained and professional soldiers are gone along with their equipment. What they have left facing them has been dragged kicking and screaming off the streets of Moscow. They are completely untrained or even equipped and their morale is rock bottom, I can see why Vlad might be concerned!


These look like they are designed to stop those lightning raids by fast moving smaller vehicles that the Ukrainians have been using successfully. A modern tank could blast right thru these.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)

Here a Challege for military modelling


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 22, 2022)

Latest Russian “ armor “ made by the Assyrians - a bit lax in tech , Putin spent too many rubles on palace bunker.
Oopsie.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here a Challege for military modelling


As a kid I had the battle ship Bismarck - it was pretty big and had moving turrets.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Well with a little interweb sleuthing , the German “ Panther “ KF51 is *one of the most advanced *piece of armor available. I was literally shocked on its capabilities - 3 layer ( passive / reactive / active ) armor - ATGM detection- Auto loading main gun - remote coaxial machine at rear - water cooled v12 . Some estimates push costs over 8 million apiece. Computerized and AI fire control.
> 
> Definitely light years ahead of Russian armor - like a lambo to a Yugo. I probably could see why they are kept close. However they do have capable Leopard class tanks.
> 
> ...


Leopards are what they want and need the M1 is too heavy and too high tech, maintenance is simpler and so are logistics. Other countries have them but need Germany's permission to ship them to Ukraine. Canada uses Leopard's and has no fear of Russian attack, so do many European allies and the Russian threat has been reduced for them too. 

As a for instance, Finland has around 700 towed artillery pieces and huge ammo reserves, and it might now feel more comfortable parting with some of it. The Russian threat has been reduced enough for the Europeans to loosen up on more arms to Ukraine. Now that it's become clear they beat the shit out of the Russians with one hand tied behind their backs and will soon drive them from their land. Nobody is afraid of the big bad bear since his teeth and claws have been removed, he been chained down and is now being beaten with a stick.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Latest Russian “ armor “ made by the Assyrians - a bit lax in tech , Putin spent too many rubles on palace bunker.
> Oopsie.
> 
> View attachment 5216368


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> As a kid I had the battle ship Bismarck - it was pretty big and had moving turrets.


I had an aircraft carrier and a B17, but nobody could get the motors ya assembled to work!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> As a kid I had the battle ship Bismarck - it was pretty big and had moving turrets.


It doesn't get any cheaper than this! a great project for a kid, or one at heart I suppose. A little tape and some black spray paint...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)

That should cover the damages, compensate the victims, rebuild the economy and create a first-class military. Then there would be the future oil and gas revenue from Europe. So far, they estimate damages in Ukraine at around $150 billion, say $200 billion by the time it's done and there is a lot more than $300 billion to be had, so paying back loans and aid with Russian money is also on the table. Make them pay for the bullets used to kill them too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583402559397429248


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584014621933207552


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)

*Support for Ukraine is shifting among Republicans*

208,041 views Oct 22, 2022 CNN's Michael Smerconish discusses the shifting attitudes among the American people about the financial support the US is providing Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2022)

*Putin can't back out, so the only option is to totally destroy him – William Browder*

164,198 views Oct 22, 2022 William Browder, CEO of Hermitage Capital Management and Head of the Global Magnitsky Justice Campaign, in an exclusive interview with our TV channel told about his book ‘Putin's number one enemy’. However, author said that now Volodymyr Zelenskyy is Putin's number one enemy. According to William Browder, Putin made calculations on reward for himself. The reward was elevated approval ratings and safety. So he started the war against Ukraine. And he ended up being wrong. And the trouble is that now he can't back out, author said. The only option is total to totally destroy him, William Bowder underlined.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583975105465503746


----------



## ANC (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## printer (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2022)

I guess we will just have make things so bad in Russia that the Russians will have to kill Vlad or remove him from power. If not, they are gonna be living in the fucking stone age soon and be slaughtered by the million in Ukraine or on its borders. Airpower will be employed to kill them by the trainload eventually, until someone is convinced it is easier and less risk to kill Vlad or the Russian security services than Ukrainians.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584191921928273920


----------



## printer (Oct 23, 2022)

*in Irkutsk, a fighter fell on a residential building*
A military plane crashed on a two-story house in Irkutsk. This was reported by the telegram channel 112. Previously, the Su-30 fighter took off from the aircraft factory and crashed in the Novo-Lenino microdistrict. Information about the dead has not yet been received.









112: в Иркутске истребитель упал на жилой дом


Видео




ura-news.translate.goog





Comment on the same story but different article.

"Flight tests were carried out over Irkutsk-2 - two SU-30SM aircraft flew. One sat down, the second continued to fly, did not get in touch for 20 minutes. The second aircraft took to the air and approached the aircraft that did not make contact. The pilots saw that the crew was sitting with their heads hanging down - presumably, suffocated. When the fuel ran out, the plane crashed near Novo-Lenino. The crew died. There were no casualties in the fall of the Su-30 on a residential building. Three children managed to be evacuated from a private house, where the board collapsed." 

*Ukraine is preparing to use a "dirty bomb" against civilians*
Ukraine is preparing to use a nuclear "dirty bomb" against the civilian population in order to accuse Russia of using weapons of mass destruction. It is reported by RIA Novosti with reference to various sources, including in Ukraine.

“The Kyiv regime is preparing a provocation on the territory of its country related to the detonation of the so-called “dirty bomb” or a low-yield nuclear weapon. The purpose of the provocation is to accuse Russia of using weapons of mass destruction in the Ukrainian theater of operations, and thereby launch a powerful anti-Russian campaign in the world,” writes RIA Novosti.

According to the agency, the task of making the bomb was assigned to the Kyiv Institute for Nuclear Research. Ukraine intends to obtain the components necessary for manufacturing from the UK. On behalf of President Volodymyr Zelensky, these negotiations are carried out by people from his inner circle.








РИАН: Украина готовится применить «грязную бомбу» против мирного населения


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2022)

*Putin’s terror tactics will be his downfall | Michael Clarke*

18,294 views Oct 23, 2022 Former director of the Royal United Services Institute and defence analyst Michael Clarke explains on #TimesRadio why he thinks Putin’s terror tactics will ultimately be his downfall, after President Zelensky said Russian air strikes have left millions of Ukrainians without power.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2022)

Russia’s Counterpart To NATO Is On The Brink Of Collapse


The CSTO, a Russian-lead counterpart of the NATO is now on the brink of collapse as many of its Central-Asian members have left the alliance




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2022)

Fresh from the factory...






*Fire rages on as Russian SU-30 plane explodes into building setting it ablaze*

85,423 views Oct 23, 2022 MASSIVE explosion can be seen from the distance after Russian military plane crashed into a two-storey residential building in Russia's Irkutsk region. The SU-30 was on a training mission when it crashed, according to social media. The plane took off from the airfield of the Irkutsk Aviation Plant and crashed into a residential area in the Novo-Lenino district. 

This footage is yet to be verified and the location is unconfirmed.


----------



## printer (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2022)

Vlad will need to stamp this shit out fast, because it can spread fast with the internet and cellphones. Tuva is a small Russian republic in the far east that borders with China and the people are mostly ethnic Asian. China might be a better deal for them than Russia and could support them as an independent republic economically and militarily.

Taking out a few rail and road bridges along 2000km of rail line and highway would isolate European Russia from the entire east of the country and several republics. They don't have much of an air transport network left and cars can be parked on runways to block landing troop transports. It would make opting for independence and joining China in trade and cooperation agreements very attractive, as is happening further west in oil rich southwestern Asia. The bear is weak and getting weaker as he is trapped and blead to death in Ukraine and the wolves are gathering for the fat feast.






*Russian mobilised soldiers stage mutiny and hit back at Putin*

2,113,454 views Oct 22, 2022 Dozens of mobilised soldiers have staged an extraordinary mutiny telling how they have no respect for the authorities in Vladimir Putin’s Russia.

A uniformed spokesman for the men is applauded by conscripts after he threatened the people should topple their rulers over the war in Ukraine. He berates an unseen commander or top official over the threats faced by conscripts called to war by the Kremlin dictator.

The unnamed reservist mocks a policy in his region - the Tuva republic in Siberia - to gift a ram to each family of those mobilised. He says there are not enough walkie-talkies and no adequate socks for the men who have been in training ahead of being sent 3,200 miles to fight for Putin.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


is saying a lot the same as having a lot to say?...i don't think so


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584266295025209344


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fresh from the factory...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wonder if they have any firemen left to put out the fire? they all may be in Ukraine, getting killed.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad will need to stamp this shit out fast, because it can spread fast with the internet and cellphones. Tuva is a small Russian republic in the far east that borders with China and the people are mostly ethnic Asian. China might be a better deal for them than Russia and could support them as an independent republic economically and militarily.
> 
> Taking out a few rail and road bridges along 2000km of rail line and highway would isolate European Russia from the entire east of the country and several republics. They don't have much of an air transport network left and cars can be parked on runways to block landing troop transports. It would make opting for independence and joining China in trade and cooperation agreements very attractive, as is happening further west in oil rich southwestern Asia. The bear is weak and getting weaker as he is trapped and blead to death in Ukraine and the wolves are gathering for the fat feast.
> 
> ...


with how China is treating the ethnically related Uyghurs, I think frying pan —> fire.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> with how China is treating the ethnically related Uyghurs, I think frying pan —> fire.


They would be independent countries, with support and economic ties to China, which in today's world is really close by rail, and have little connection to Moscow. China wouldn't grab territory, it would use its soft power in an internationally acceptable way, the economic benefits would be the same in the end.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They would be independent countries, with support and economic ties to China, which in today's world is really close by rail, and have little connection to Moscow. China wouldn't grab territory, it would use its soft power in an internationally acceptable way, the economic benefits would be the same in the end.


I think that is going far out onto a thin limb.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They would be independent countries, with support and economic ties to China, which in today's world is really close by rail, and have little connection to Moscow. China wouldn't grab territory, it would use its soft power in an internationally acceptable way, the economic benefits would be the same in the end.


China might start off using it's "soft power" but russia isn't going to sit still and allow that, so they would be forced to smack russia down, which brings us back to the whole "existential threat" pile of horseshit...and that would surely be a lot closer to a real existential threat than Ukraine bloodying their nose on a daily basis


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think that is going far out onto a thin limb.


China did offer security assurances to Kazakhstan which borders them and the Caspian Sea and is rich in oil and gas. They were recently speaking out against Putin's war and asserting their independence from Moscow, so were other central Asian countries. The infection could spread from neighbors to internal republics, Russia is still an18th and 19th century empire, not really a federation and it is about to undergo a lot of military political and economic stress.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> China might start off using it's "soft power" but russia isn't going to sit still and allow that, so they would be forced to smack russia down, which brings us back to the whole "existential threat" pile of horseshit...and that would surely be a lot closer to a real existential threat than Ukraine bloodying their nose on a daily basis


As I mentioned that security arrangement with Kazakhstan, Russia's weakened position and the fact there is a sea of oil and NG under the place, plus them giving Vlad shit makes me wonder. China won't look a gift horse in the mouth either and Asia is being offered on a silver platter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2022)

*Putin can't conquer more of Ukraine, Munich Security Conference chair tells DW | DW News*

73,692 views Oct 23, 2022 Russian President Vladimir Putin is no longer able to set out what he wanted to do when he invaded Ukraine, the chairman of the Munich Security Conference, Christoph Heusgen, told DW.

"He can prolong the fight, but I do not see that he has the possibility to actually conquer more Ukrainian territory," Heusgen said.

"[Putin] has not made for the last month any progress on his military path to conquer more territory," Heusgen said. "Quite the country. He's on the defensive."

He said Russia's use of kamikaze drones shows Putin has "his back against the wall."

"Putin continues to commit war crimes in the country," Heusgen said of Russian strikes on civilian infrastructure. "This is just a series of crimes against humanity, war crimes that Putin is committing."

Heusgen also described the Russian leader's partial mobilization of military reservists as "a desperate move."

He said Russia would have to follow Germany's example of de-Nazification once Putin is out of power.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2022)

*23 Oct: Russian Primary DEFENSE IS COLLAPSING | War in Ukraine Explained*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2022)

This will go over in Belarus worse than in Russia, they get a lot more western Russian language broadcast media. If they do this invasion and try and conscript the male population, Belarus will fall to the liberal democratic forces, there will be revolts in society and mutinies in the army while Ukraine invades and the Baltic States and Poland back it all. The war will move out of Ukraine and closer to Vlad's doorstep while adding yet more enemies.






*Belarus is on path to join Russia in war against Ukraine: Putin forces Lukashenko to do this*

55,394 views Oct 23, 2022 Russia may increase its presence in Belarus in order to draw the Armed Forces of Ukraine away from the active combat zone in the east and south of the country. Russia is bringing more and more military equipment and ammunition to Belarus. And propaganda TV channels in Belarus show parade videos of joint training of the two armies. In social networks, people write about ethnic conflicts between the Belarusian and Russian soldiers. How the situation in Belarus may develop in the next few months - our correspondents found out.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As I mentioned that security arrangement with Kazakhstan, Russia's weakened position and the fact there is a sea of oil and NG under the place, plus them giving Vlad shit makes me wonder. China won't look a gift horse in the mouth either and Asia is being offered on a silver platter.


For security arrangements and their general value, especially time value, I submit Ukraine.

As for the nuclear guarantee, should it be put to the test, I imagine the outcome to be swift, decisive, and a really bad day for Russia’s forces. I think the bosses in Putin’s harness do not want it to come to that, and collectively wince when the tsar or his minister of saber-rattling bluff the N-word.


----------



## printer (Oct 23, 2022)

*NYT: Israel hands over intelligence to Ukraine to fight Russian drones*
Israel has provided Ukraine with the intelligence it needs to fight drones. This is reported by the American newspaper New York Times.

A Ukrainian official, speaking off the record, said that Israel had provided intelligence useful for targeting drones. The article also cites the words of the adviser to the Ukrainian Minister of Defense Yuriy Sak, according to which Israel, refusing to more actively help Kyiv to counter drones, deprives itself of the opportunity to hone the tactics of combating threats on its own territory.

Earlier, the newspaper reported that Israel reveals to Ukraine the positions of the Russian military . At the same time, Israel itself claimed that it did not transmit any data, as it did not want to provoke Russia. The special operation in Ukraine began on February 24. In October, the Russian Armed Forces began shelling the country's critical infrastructure and military installations. High-precision strikes are delivered, including with the use of unmanned aerial vehicles. Ukraine and the West have previously launched a fake that Iran is supplying its drones to Russia .








NYT: Израиль передал Украине разведданные для борьбы с беспилотниками РФ


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 23, 2022)

This fucker needs some lead ….. or a “ Drone to the DOME “ 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583482383826702338


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> For security arrangements and their general value, especially time value, I submit Ukraine.
> 
> As for the nuclear guarantee, should it be put to the test, I imagine the outcome to be swift, decisive, and a really bad day for Russia’s forces. I think the bosses in Putin’s harness do not want it to come to that, and collectively wince when the tsar or his minister of saber-rattling bluff the N-word.


You could say they are dipping a toe in the water, Vlad ain't quite ripe for the plucking yet. It would be enough to scare Vlad off in his current and expected future military state, Kazakhstan is an independent country that borders with China, and I believe has a railway into it from China. All the stans south of it would automatically fall in line too as it falls out of the Russian sphere of influence and into China's, China has a lot to offer them, and they have oil and NG.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> For security arrangements and their general value, especially time value, I submit Ukraine.
> 
> As for the nuclear guarantee, should it be put to the test, I imagine the outcome to be swift, decisive, and a really bad day for Russia’s forces. I think the bosses in Putin’s harness do not want it to come to that, and collectively wince when the tsar or his minister of saber-rattling bluff the N-word.







__





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com





*Kazakhstan ‘chips away’ at its reliance on Russia*
Moscow’s regional influence wanes on opposition to Ukraine invasion in central Asia and the Caucasus

_"When Chinese leader Xi Jinping visited Kazakhstan last month, he pledged to support Kazakhstan’s “territorial integrity”, a concern for any country in the region with a large ethnic Russian population after the invasion of Ukraine was launched partly on the pretext of “protecting” Russian speakers"._ 

_"Russia’s growing isolation is also leading countries to diversify their economic ties. Kazakhstan has been actively searching for alternative energy export routes, several officials said, as the vast majority of Kazakhstan’s oil is piped through Russia"._

Also
_ https://thediplomat.com/2022/10/china-speeds-up-its-look-west-strategy/_


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 23, 2022)

Another piece of shit - Russia has a lot of them 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584378912129196033


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584325585718849536


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2022)

Would the army of Belarus attack Russia? Then why would they attack an army that is beating the shit out of the Russians right in front of their eyes?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584220576570564608


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584293557413679104


----------



## ANC (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

America is no different really, just the nut jobs are more public and currently out of power.









The Crazy Mystical Impulses Sending Putin Wild in Ukraine


The Russian president’s flair for the superstitious may be deeper—and deadlier—than we think.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2022)

i don't understand russia's obsession with lying about every single thing they do, no matter how easy it is to disprove the lie...
there is a difference between strategic disinformation, and just being a bunch of compulsive fucking liars...
https://www.polygraph.info/a/fact-check-russia-denies-using-iranian-drones-ukraine-has-downed-200-/6796647.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584466605605470210


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584466605605470210


eh fuck Snowden


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2022)

oh look at penny


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584181597787389953
see this is what happens when you order your pilots to do they're own maintence.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

*Retired general: ‘Russia is scrambling right now’*

33,830 views Oct 24, 2022 Ret. Lt. Gen. Mark Hertling reacts to Russia’s assertion that Ukraine is planning to use a so-called dirty bomb as a Russian false flag operation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

*Ukraine's offensive in Kherson looms: when to expect it? Will Russia retreat?*

43,140 views Oct 24, 2022 Kherson offensive: will it become a turning point in this war? How quickly can Ukraine regain control of the city? Can Russia retreat or will it fight in urban battles? What does evacuation from Kherson actually mean? And what scenarios do military experts suggest?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Ukraine's offensive in Kherson looms: when to expect it? Will Russia retreat?*
> 
> 43,140 views Oct 24, 2022 Kherson offensive: will it become a turning point in this war? How quickly can Ukraine regain control of the city? Can Russia retreat or will it fight in urban battles? What does evacuation from Kherson actually mean? And what scenarios do military experts suggest?


i have a feeling that's already happening according to some reports i've read.....meanwhile they keeping a lid on it...


----------



## xtsho (Oct 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> eh fuck Snowden


I'm surprised he hasn't been rounded up and sent to the front lines. He's of no use to Russia anymore. The traitor already gave the Russians all the info he took. Let the Ukrainians be the firing squad for his execution.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I'm surprised he hasn't been rounded up and sent to the front lines. He's of no use to Russia anymore. The traitor already gave the Russians all the info he took. Let the Ukrainians be the firing squad for his execution.


i'm surprised to, i think he's the one training the GRU though cause of his experience, i could be wrong....


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 24, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It becomes a problem when a fucking short shit Dictator does a land grab and it's not their land, bot.
> 
> Weak Men are short; tall Men, leaders.
> 
> ...


“Pay no attention to the putz in front of the camera!”


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2022)

cry me a river Russia.....awwww









Russia says the West has 'essentially stolen' its foreign currency and gold reserves as the EU eyes asset transfer to Ukraine


Russia accused the West of stealing from Moscow's cash and gold reserves on Monday, while the EU considered transferring those assets to Ukraine.




markets.businessinsider.com


----------



## xtsho (Oct 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm surprised to, i think he's the one training the GRU though cause of his experience, i could be wrong....


Guaranteed he's helping Russia and not our ally. He's devoted his life in the pursuit of harming America and American interests. I can't believe some Americans considered him a hero.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Guaranteed he's helping Russia and not our ally. He's devoted his life in the pursuit of harming America and American interests. I can't believe some Americans considered him a hero.


oh i know he's not our ally at all.....he's a traitorous POS. And there is a fraction of rather small individuals that do praise him for coming out against the NSA and for what they are doing.......i would bet he's on a black op hit list


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> cry me a river Russia.....awwww
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they’ll soon be driven back across the Crimea River, heehee


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2022)

if this is true, it's gonna be a bloody fight for Kherson









Russians prepare to defend Kherson rather than withdraw


UKRAINSKA PRAVDA — MONDAY, 24 OCTOBER 2022,09:42




www.pravda.com.ua





gotta get to the dam and the power plant first imo, push RA to Kherson and let them scramble, meanwhile hitting ammo dumps and other sites that a readily avail...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

*Let's talk about the smartest Republican in the room....*


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2022)

awww drone assembly line goes up......awwwwww









Israeli strike targeted Iranian drone assembly site near Damascus, Syrian monitor says


***




www.haaretz.com





thanks israel

and fuck u Assad


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

*Let's talk about right wing commentators and Putin....*


----------



## xtsho (Oct 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh i know he's not our ally at all.....he's a traitorous POS. And there is a fraction of rather small individuals that do praise him for coming out against the NSA and for what they are doing.......i would bet he's on a black op hit list


I think he'll eventually be expelled from Russia. They might have granted him citizenship but unlike the United States they can reverse that decision anytime they want. After Russia is destroyed by their war with Ukraine they'll be doing anything they can to appease the US and regain favor. He'll end up in some country, picked up by Interpol, and handed over to US authorities. It may be years but he'll eventually find his way to Colorado and spend the rest of his life in a SuperMax prison.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I dunno if he actually said it, but it was a good line!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582782275556544519


Old fucks, _REPRESENT!_


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I think he'll eventually be expelled from Russia. They might have granted him citizenship but unlike the United States they can reverse that decision anytime they want. After Russia is destroyed by their war with Ukraine they'll be doing anything they can to appease the US and regain favor. He'll end up in some country, picked up by Interpol, and handed over to US authorities. It may be years but he'll eventually find his way to Colorado and spend the rest of his life in a SuperMax prison.


it's either that or Baba Yaga i going to meet him and show him how gravity works.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584437030867664896


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2022)

it’s the Suck in Sukhoi


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2022)

What happened to Rollitup mod? He was old and is he dead ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

Small commercial drones or their future hardened military equivalents are a perfect match for mortars, they both have about the same range and can spot targets and the fall of shot for the mortar team. Usually, they are separated because the drone operator could be radio located, but those Russian capabilities probably have been degraded by now and many of their technical personnel killed or wounded.






*Drones Help Ukrainian Mortar Team Zero In On Russian Targets*

41,855 views Oct 24, 2022 A Ukrainian mortar team takes pride in accurate strikes, even at a distance and at night, aided by drones that provide the exact location of Russian troops and military equipment. The team leader says the targeting data helps his fellow soldiers remain at a safe distance during artillery duels.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Guaranteed he's helping Russia and not our ally. He's devoted his life in the pursuit of harming America and American interests. I can't believe some Americans considered him a hero.


Ukraine is getting their money and if they are aggressive there is more than enough to pay for the damages to Ukraine, compensate the population, pay back loans and even aid. All while building a first-class military and developing its natural resources, paid for by a half a trillion in seized Russian money and assets. Putin is proportied to have $200 billion in the west held via proxies, so far, the damage estimates to Ukraine are in the $150 billion range, so Vlad could cover a lot of it personally.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Guaranteed he's helping Russia and not our ally. He's devoted his life in the pursuit of harming America and American interests. I can't believe some Americans considered him a hero.


Wrong response, the post above yours about them whining about their money being taken


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

Bad fucking timing I'd say! And a bad fear driven idea, what would America and Russia talk about? The fate of a people fighting to be free as is their right under the UN charter. They are not fucking chess pieces for imperial thinkers, it's their land and their choice and you want to negotiate with war criminals, liars, mass murders and violators of international law? Negotiations can begin when Russia vacates all of Ukraine including Crimea, stops attacking Ukraine and Putin leaves office. It would be like opening negotiations with Hitler in late 1944 without consulting the allies. What would eastern Europe think about America selling them down the river while "negotiating" with Putin at the big power table that none of them were invited to, Biden taking to a POS like Putin, as if he was a peer and not a mass murder of women and children.

There is nothing to negotiate about with Russia, there are more sanctions that can be applied, however. This is not good for the election and is as bad as the republicans, it gives aid and comfort to America's sworn enemies and disheartens allies.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584599822723649537


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Bad fucking timing I'd say! And a bad fear driven idea, what would America and Russia talk about? The fate of a people fighting to be free as is their right under the UN charter. They are not fucking chess pieces for imperial thinkers, it's their land and their choice and you want to negotiate with war criminals, liars, mass murders and violators of international law? Negotiations can begin when Russia vacates all of Ukraine including Crimea, stops attacking Ukraine and Putin leaves office. It would be like opening negotiations with Hitler in late 1944 without consulting the allies. What would eastern Europe think about America selling them down the river while "negotiating" with Putin at the big power table that none of them were invited to, Biden taking to a POS like Putin, as if he was a peer and not a mass murder of women and children.
> 
> There is nothing to negotiate about with Russia, there are more sanctions that can be applied, however. This is not good for the election and is as bad as the republicans, it gives aid and comfort to America's sworn enemies and disheartens allies.
> 
> ...


oh hell no


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh hell no


It might be an idea that dies quick, between the calls they will be getting from voters and the party leadership calling them fucking idiots!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It might be an idea that dies quick, between the calls they will be getting from voters and the party leadership calling them fucking idiots!


lets keep our fingers crossed that it does......right now Ukraine has the push, with Putin crying, let him and russia go down in flames....


----------



## printer (Oct 24, 2022)

*Military historian reveals where Ukraine is creating a "dirty bomb"*
Ukrainian nuclear physicists are likely building a "dirty bomb" at a uranium mining facility near Dnepropetrovsk. This assumption was made by the military historian Yuri Knutov.

There is a uranium mining enterprise near Dnepropetrovsk, Yury Knutov said. “There is information that a dirty atomic bomb is being created at its base. Moreover, information comes from different countries through intelligence channels, ”the expert told Channel Five .

According to him, Ukraine is capable of creating a "dirty bomb" or a low-yield nuclear weapon. He clarified that there are relevant specialists in the country at the faculties of nuclear physics of Kharkiv and Kyiv universities.

Earlier it was reported about a possible provocation by Kiev with the use of a "dirty bomb" against the civilian population. The plans were to accuse Russia of using weapons of mass destruction. In this regard, the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation alerted its forces and means .








Военный историк раскрыл, где Украина создает «грязную бомбу»


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Zakharova called Zelensky a terrorist because of a "dirty bomb"*
President of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelensky is "Bin Laden number two" (the leader of the terrorist organization Al-Qaeda * banned in Russia) This was stated by Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Maria Zakharova. According to her, he was also "his boyfriend" for the United States, and then committed a terrorist attack.

“For the world community, Zelensky is simply Bin Laden number two. Only in European form. It’s probably even scarier, because they feed him with a spoon many times larger than what happened to Bin Laden then, ”Zakharova said on the air of the Big Game program on Channel One. So she commented on the message about the plans of the Kyiv authorities to use a "dirty bomb" during the conflict in Ukraine.

In her opinion, Bin Laden was also "his boyfriend" for the United States, and then committed a terrorist attack. She clarified that this is her "personal opinion".

Earlier, the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation reported that Ukraine plans to present the explosion of a “dirty bomb” as the operation of a Russian low-yield nuclear weapon. The US State Department has already expressed its opinion on this matter. They noted that the American authorities do not consider such statements serious.




__





Loading…






ura-news.translate.goog





*TASS: Russia asked the UN Security Council to discuss Kyiv's plans to use a "dirty bomb"*
Russia requested a discussion of information about Ukraine's preparation of a provocation using a "dirty bomb" in the United Nations Security Council (UN Security Council). This was reported by TASS, citing a source in the organization.

“The discussion will take place after the meeting of the Security Council on Syria (October 25 - ed.),” the agency’s interlocutor assures. It is specified that the discussion will be held in a closed format.

Earlier it was reported about a possible provocation by Kiev with the use of a "dirty bomb" against the civilian population. The plans were to accuse Russia of using weapons of mass destruction. The head of the Russian Defense Ministry, Sergei Shoigu, informed his colleagues from the United States, France, Britain and Turkey about this . The Russian Defense Ministry alerted forces and means in case of undermining the "dirty bomb" by Kiev. Ukrainian politician and manager Volodymyr Oleinik explained how detonating a "dirty bomb" would save the US presidential administration, 360 TV channel reports .




__





Loading…






ura-news.translate.goog





*Railway tracks blown up in Bryansk region*
On the stretch between the settlements of Novozybkov and Zlynka, an explosive device detonated, damaging the railway tracks. This was announced by the Governor of the Bryansk region Alexander Bogomaz.

“Tonight, an unknown explosive device went off on the stretch between the settlements of Novozybkov and Zlynka,” Alexander Bogomaz wrote in his telegram channel. According to the governor, the railway tracks were damaged as a result of the explosion, there were no casualties.

Earlier it was reported that a car was blown up in Kherson , as a result of which one person died. According to preliminary data, an explosive device was planted in the car.








В Брянской области подорвали железнодорожные пути


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*The White House announced Zelensky's position on negotiations with Russia*
Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky does not believe that now is the time to negotiate with Russia. This was stated by the coordinator for strategic communications at the National Security Council (NSC) of the White House, John Kirby.

“We certainly appreciate the views expressed by these members of Congress. We know about their letter <...> We appreciate their concern about what is happening <...> in Ukraine, ”Kirby said, his words are reported by RIA Novosti. However, he noted that Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky "does not think that now is the time to negotiate." He clarified that a letter to US President Joe Biden was sent by three dozen members of the House of Representatives who adhere to liberal views.

Earlier, Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky refused to negotiate with Russia because of referendums on joining the DPR, LPR, Zaporozhye and Kherson to the Russian Federation. He even legitimized such a decision, despite the fact that the Kremlin has repeatedly stated that it is open to negotiations with Ukraine.








В Белом доме озвучили позицию Зеленского по переговорам с Россией


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





Many more article on the Dirty Bomb in the Motherland.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2022)

printer said:


> *Military historian reveals where Ukraine is creating a "dirty bomb"*
> Ukrainian nuclear physicists are likely building a "dirty bomb" at a uranium mining facility near Dnepropetrovsk. This assumption was made by the military historian Yuri Knutov.
> 
> There is a uranium mining enterprise near Dnepropetrovsk, Yury Knutov said. “There is information that a dirty atomic bomb is being created at its base. Moreover, information comes from different countries through intelligence channels, ”the expert told Channel Five .
> ...


the dirty bomb thing is BS...js

i put something about it in here





__





Russians running yearslong Trolling operation to project their blame onto Ukraine.


I believe that we would be more proactive but for the balrog in the woodpile. Trump wanted a parade like that in DC. Dictators and their wannabes aren't like you and I.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## printer (Oct 24, 2022)

*The UN Security Council will discuss the issue of preparing a "dirty bomb" by Kyiv in the coming days* 

The issue of Ukraine preparing a provocation with a "dirty bomb" will be discussed in the near future at a meeting in the UN Security Council, Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said following a meeting of the Valdai international discussion club.

He clarified that this information had already been given in detail to the defense ministers of the United States , France , Great Britain and Turkey .

In addition, Lavrov called unsubstantiated statements by Western countries that Kiev does not plan to create a bomb. He also stressed that retaliatory accusations against Moscow in such a situation are not a serious conversation. At the same time, the Foreign Minister noted that representatives of some countries nevertheless offered to discuss at a professional level the information available to Russia. 

Later, the official representative of the UN Secretary General, Stephane Dujarric, commented on reports of an impending provocation. He stated that the organization does not have accurate data on this situation. At the same time, he called on the parties to the conflict to avoid steps that could lead to miscalculation or escalation.

According to credible sources in various countries, including Ukraine, the Kyiv regime is preparing a provocation on its territory related to the detonation of a "dirty bomb" - a low-yield nuclear weapon. This will allow accusing the Kremlin of using weapons of mass destruction in the Ukrainian theater of operations and launching a powerful anti-Russian campaign in the world.

From various sources it became known that, under the leadership of Western curators, Kyiv began to implement the plan. The leadership of the Eastern Mining and Processing Plant, located in the city of Zhovti Vody, Dnepropetrovsk region , as well as the Kiev Institute for Nuclear Research, was tasked with making the very "dirty bomb". Work on it is already at the final stage.

Today, Lieutenant-General Igor Kirillov , head of the Radiation, Chemical and Biological Protection Troops of the Russian Armed Forces , said that the Ministry of Defense, in connection with a possible provocation, had prepared forces and means to perform tasks in conditions of radioactive contamination.

A "dirty bomb" is a container with radioactive isotopes and an explosive charge. During detonation, the container is destroyed and the radioactive substance is sprayed by a shock wave, contaminating large areas. As follows from the presentation of the Ministry of Defense, if Ukraine blows up a "dirty bomb", isotopes will spread in the atmosphere at a distance of up to 1,500 kilometers and can cover Poland .








Совбез ООН в ближайшие дни обсудит вопрос подготовки Киевом "грязной бомбы"


Вопрос подготовки Украиной провокации с "грязной бомбой" обсудят в ближайшее время на заседании в Совете Безопасности ООН, заявил глава МИД России Сергей Лавров РИА Новости, 24.10.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> the dirty bomb thing is BS...js
> 
> i put something about it in here
> 
> ...


It would be an asymmetrical war weapon for the desperate against a nuclear power that was attacking them with nukes and no help on the way. Ukraine is winning, the war is asymmetrical for the Russians or soon will be and it would be their weapon of desperation. If it went off in Ukraine or the annexed territories, it would be just too obvious and invite the same response as if they used a tactical one. If they use such a dirty bomb on a Russian target as a provocation, someone would have to manufacture it for them and any such persons would get snuffed by Vlad to silence them. They don't have dirty bombs sitting on the shelf, they would be a special order, and everybody would know what it would be for.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

Nothing like a surprise attack in mud season when a battle-hardened, well trained and equipped army is ready waiting, prepared and informed about every detail! It won't go well for them, and they are being constantly warned and informed by radio and other means of the dire consequences. As if the destruction of the Russian army in Ukraine wasn't enough to convince them of the folly of attacking. They might be mostly territorials stopping them, but they are more than adequate for the task, with plenty of more territorials from Kyiv, just a few hours away.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584623102910025729


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It would be an asymmetrical war weapon for the desperate against a nuclear power that was attacking them with nukes and no help on the way. Ukraine is winning, the war is asymmetrical for the Russians or soon will be and it would be their weapon of desperation. If it went off in Ukraine or the annexed territories, it would be just too obvious and invite the same response as if they used a tactical one. If they use such a dirty bomb on a Russian target as a provocation, someone would have to manufacture it for them and any such persons would get snuffed by Vlad to silence them. They don't have dirty bombs sitting on the shelf, they would be a special order, and everybody would know what it would be for.


well if we going into the manufacturing this kind of project....think i would start looking at iran as well.......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

Looks like Vlad found a new volunteer, off to Finland and a kick in the ass across the border to mother Russia and military service.

Behold Europe's Trumpers suffering cognitive dissidence and shock at the collapse of their empire's military and their sudden social statues in the west as POS.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584608802053054464


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> cry me a river Russia.....awwww
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> well if we going into the manufacturing this kind of project....think i would start looking at iran as well.......


Whoever makes something the Russians would use inside their own country as a false flag would mean a death sentence for all involved. Even the guards who liquidated the technical staff would in turn be liquidated to keep Vlad's secret. Iran would have Vlad by the balls and could squeal, or word could get out, if they were involved. So, using one on Russian soil would present problems, those who were involved would be involved in the crime against Russia, there could be no excuse for it. If they are going to do such a thing with a dirty bomb they've been busted, and it would have to be used in Ukraine or the annexed territories and they might as well use a tactical nuke for that. I don't think Vlad can nuke his way out of this shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5217232


Ukraine is getting their money and if they are aggressive there is more than enough to pay for the damages to Ukraine, compensate the population, pay back loans and even aid. All while building a first-class military and developing its natural resources, paid for by a half a trillion in seized Russian money and assets. Putin is purported to have $200 billion in the west held via proxies, so far, the damage estimates to Ukraine are in the $150 billion range, so Vlad could cover a lot of it personally.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It might be an idea that dies quick, between the calls they will be getting from voters and the party leadership calling them fucking idiots!


Now is not the time to relinquish pressure on *POOTIN* Pants - he is desperate/ undermanned and looking for equipment from any source possible.
He can cannot control his male citizens with forced duty - as they run for the hills. Very few want to be on the frontline. Most are the underprepared and low hanging fruit of soldiers. Put them upfront and keep any “ battle ready troops “ ( what remains of them ) farther back.

Conscripts are nothing more than expendable .

We and NATO *must *continue to support. They are losing ground badly and have very little effectiveness in keeping ground.
The Ukrainians will weather the winter better than most - we must push them deep into the winter months , break them down further.
Negotiations are long gone …. Besides , *they are the invaders , what is there to fucking negotiate? 
They must be routed , they must fail on all fronts. *

They can never be trusted - period. They are wartime criminals. Expect more false flag ops / disinformation and bullshit.

Funny , how years ago Russia actually tried to suppress historical references of Genghis Khan - someone that may have killed up to 40 million people as historians tell it. Eventually the legacy restored in the 1990’s. Both Putin and Khan are and were Revenge seeking maniacs.

Putin needs to die in obscurity.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 24, 2022)

Somebody needs to “ eliminate “ this shopping list of trash. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584607883940937730


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584610215537700865


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2022)

https://www.businessinsider.com/pranksters-tell-kremlin-officials-son-hes-being-enlisted-he-refused-2022-9?inline-endstory-related-recommendations=
rank has it's privileges...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Somebody needs to “ eliminate “ this shopping list of trash.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584607883940937730


Their HQ looks like a good target for a few Ukrainian drones, just to give em a taste. They have gas engine powered GPS guided ones that can go the distance and make a big enough bang. Send in a swarm at treetop level with each one packing the same explosive punch as a 155mm shell. I wonder what those new tungsten ball warheads the HIMARS uses weigh, they can kill a lot of assholes over a wide area, probably too heavy for a long-range drone though. If the press knows this much about them, Ukrainian intelligence knows a lot more.


----------



## printer (Oct 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Their HQ looks like a good target for a few Ukrainian drones, just to give em a taste. They have gas engine powered GPS guided ones that can go the distance and make a big enough bang. Send in a swarm at treetop level with each one packing the same explosive punch as a 155mm shell. I wonder what those new tungsten ball warheads the HIMARS uses weigh, they can kill a lot of assholes over a wide area, probably too heavy for a long-range drone though. If the press knows this much about them, Ukrainian intelligence knows a lot more.


They have enough downed Iranian drones. I am sure with a little CA they could piece one together and drop in on them.

*Only 29 percent of GOP voters say US has an obligation to help Ukraine: poll*
A Morning Consult poll released on Monday found that only 29 percent of registered GOP respondents believe the U.S. has an obligation to help Ukraine in its conflict with Russia.

By comparison, 56 percent of registered Democrats and 38 percent of independents believe that the U.S. has a responsibility to assist Kyiv in the war.

Overall, 42 percent of respondents believe that the U.S. has an obligation to help Ukraine, according to the survey.

When asked about relocating Ukrainian citizens to live in the U.S., 63 percent of respondents said that they support such a move, including 78 percent of registered Democratic respondents, 61 percent of independent ones and 49 percent of Republicans.

The Morning Consult poll was conducted from Oct. 22 to Oct. 23 among 2,200 respondents. The survey’s margin of error is 2 percentage points.

Support for Ukraine in its nine-month war against Russia has remained relatively strong across both U.S. parties, though cracks have begun to emerge, particularly over the issue of cost. Washington has provided Ukraine with billions of dollars in military and nonmilitary assistance this year.

House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif) said in an interview last week that Republicans will not write “a blank check” to Kyiv if they seize the majority in next month’s midterms, prompting President Biden to say he feared for the future of U.S. support.
“I am worried about it because they said they would cut it,” Biden said.








Only 29 percent of GOP voters say US has an obligation to help Ukraine: poll


A Morning Consult poll released on Monday found that only 29 percent of registered GOP respondents believe the U.S. has an obligation to help Ukraine in its conflict with Russia. By compariso…




thehill.com





So much for the give-up-your-nukes-treaty.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

printer said:


> They have enough downed Iranian drones. I am sure with a little CA they could piece one together and drop in on them.
> 
> *Only 29 percent of GOP voters say US has an obligation to help Ukraine: poll*
> A Morning Consult poll released on Monday found that only 29 percent of registered GOP respondents believe the U.S. has an obligation to help Ukraine in its conflict with Russia.
> ...


A lot depends on the polling question, if it was asked if they support the war, instead of being obliged to, more would agree with the Ukrainian position. I think most who support the war feel more strongly about it than most of those who oppose, who are fewer in number. Some democrats blurted out about negotiating with Putin, but I think the reaction will kinda shock them, it is a dumb idea that will snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. I also don't think as much support will be required moving forward, as the Russian forces collapse, and the weather turns cold and wet. Europe can and will finish the job, if required, they seem committed now. There would have to be a lot of people at any negotiating table, the Europeans and especially the Ukrainians. Besides Vlad can't be negotiated with, he must be defeated and driven from power or tossed out a window, perhaps both.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 24, 2022)

Vlad … notice window ?
Da …


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

printer said:


> They have enough downed Iranian drones. I am sure with a little CA they could piece one together and drop in on them.
> 
> *Only 29 percent of GOP voters say US has an obligation to help Ukraine: poll*
> A Morning Consult poll released on Monday found that only 29 percent of registered GOP respondents believe the U.S. has an obligation to help Ukraine in its conflict with Russia.
> ...


Someone should poll the US military and those who know how much it costs every year to counter the Russian threat. Uncle Sam is getting a bargain, contracting out the Russian military's destruction for a pittance and no American blood. They are now better prepared to deal with China and soon will not need to worry about Europe. Most of the military aid was long since paid for and much was due for replacement with newer improved generations of weapons systems. A lot of what was used to kill Russians with was made and paid for by them, all those soviet weapons. In the end, between their own weapons and their seized hundreds of billions stashed in the west, they will pay for their own destruction and Ukrainian reconstruction. 

And everybody lived happily ever after, except the Russians, who would be fucked and most unhappy. Vlad wouldn't be anything, he would be dead and blamed for the fiasco.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

In a year those half a million or so who left Russia over the war, including dodging the draft, might not want to go back to an economic wasteland, unemployment and desperate poverty. That's assuming Russia is at peace, externally and internally, or they could get drafted by another regime for another war. Not many will return if Putin is still in power, and the war continues or spreads to other places like Belarus or Georgia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

Indepth private intelligence, military intelligence knows much more.









The Remote Control Killers Behind Russia’s Cruise Missile Strikes on Ukraine - bellingcat


Bellingcat has identified a secretive group of Russian military engineers involved in missile strikes on Ukraine.




www.bellingcat.com


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 25, 2022)

printer said:


> They have enough downed Iranian drones. I am sure with a little CA they could piece one together and drop in on them.
> 
> *Only 29 percent of GOP voters say US has an obligation to help Ukraine: poll*
> A Morning Consult poll released on Monday found that only 29 percent of registered GOP respondents believe the U.S. has an obligation to help Ukraine in its conflict with Russia.
> ...


Must be costing the US a shit load.
Not surprising, guess it would be about the same here. Fuel price is crazy and people just want the stock market to start climbing, inflation to stop and house prices to drop and stabilize and rents to drop. People are not even talking about the Ukraine war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

Here who is gonna pay, for those concerned with "all the money" being invested in Ukraine, which is a joke compared to the money spent over the last 10 years to deal with the Russian threat and Russian supported terrorism and strongmen. Russia and Russians have more than enough money stashed abroad to cover the costs and pay back any loans or even aid. People are complaining about a war the Russians have been paying for and will pay for in its entirety. Most of the weapons used were made and paid for by the Russians or their grandfathers and the western stuff was paid for decades ago in previous military budgets, and much was approaching the end of its useful life.

As far as America and Europe are concerned this will end up being a "free war", the Russians will not only lose, but they will also pay the entire shot, including compensation to Ukrainians for the damage caused and the lives lost. We already have their governments and kleptocrats cash in our banks and other investment instruments.

Material damages thus far to Ukraine are in the $150 billion range according to reliable estimates.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584621918803460096


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

I was wondering about the absence of young guys from the battlefield, as I've seen plenty of videos of older guys doing the heavy lifting. It seems those young fellows were off getting highly trained and are showing up for the offensive operations, with no doubt plenty of those experienced older guys among them as NCOs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584741890657656832


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584835311678689281


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

Why Natural Gas Prices in Europe Are Suddenly Plunging


A combination of full storage, lower demand and mild weather, among other factors, has eased concerns of a spike in heating and power prices — for now.




www.nytimes.com





*Why Natural Gas Prices in Europe Are Suddenly Plunging*
A combination of full storage, lower demand and mild weather, among other factors, has eased concerns of a spike in heating and power prices — for now.

The war in Ukraine is raging, Russian natural gas exports to Europe are dwindling and the winter heating season is approaching. That would seem like a recipe for higher prices, yet the cost of the fuel, which is vital for heating homes and for powering electricity plants and industry, has been plummeting.

The benchmark European price of natural gas this week fell to a level that is more than 70 percent below its record high in August. One of the main reasons for the plunge in prices is that Europe, at least for now, has all the natural gas it needs.
That is because over the summer, Europe went on a global buying spree as Russia, its longtime main supplier, reduced its flow of natural gas.

Across the continent, governments and businesses have aggressively replenished how much gas they are holding in storage. At the urging of European Union officials and at a high cost, energy companies and governments have filled underground caverns and other facilities to more than 90 percent of capacity, compared with less than 80 percent year ago.

Companies that sell natural gas, driven by the high prices, flooded the European market. Special ships with huge amounts of liquefied natural gas, or L.N.G., raced to Europe from the United States, Qatar and other countries (including Russia) that produce large amounts of gas.

The rush to sell to Europe was so great that vessels are now loitering off the coast waiting for slots at crowded terminals to unload their cargoes. One illustration of the glut: In recent days, at least one L.N.G. carrier heading from Algeria to Europe appears to have diverted to Asia in search of a better price, according to Laura Page, an analyst at Kpler, a research firm. 

Europe’s healthy stocks of gas represent a substantial buffer against further cutoffs of Russian supplies or other shocks.

“You’ve got storage levels that people could only dream of a few months ago,” Massimo Di Odoardo, vice president for gas research at Wood Mackenzie, a consulting firm.



At the same time, the demand for natural gas, which serves as a major source of power to generate the electricity that Europe consumes, has fallen sharply, another factor pulling prices down. A warmer-than-usual start to autumn in many parts of Europe has meant that residents have not needed to use much, if any, heat.

But analysts warn that the recent drop in gas prices could be fleeting — natural gas that is set to be delivered to Europe this winter is already being sold in futures markets at a considerable markup to the current price. The unusually large swings in prices that have come as Russia constricted gas supplies in recent months are likely to continue.

Gas prices in Europe remain historically elevated, even after the recent decline, trading at twice the level set at this time a year ago and even higher versus long-term averages.

As a result, many energy-hungry businesses like aluminum smelters, steel mills and fertilizer plants have at least temporarily shut down. In Italy, a large gas consumer, demand for the fuel in August and September was down about 10 percent compared with the same months a year ago.

The threat of regulation has also weighed on markets, analysts say. The European Union’s recent agreement to impose a ceiling on gas prices, while still lacking in detail, is probably lowering prices, analysts say.

But in the short run, lower prices may cause their own sort of pain, according to Henning Gloystein, a director at Eurasia Group, a political risk firm.

European utilities, which are in the business of buying gas to generate electricity and sell to customers, have already taken losses because of the cutoff of Russian gas and may have ordered expensive L.N.G. to compensate for the lost supplies. Now, because of lower-than-expected demand, they could be stuck with the fuel. “That may force some utilities to sell their expensive cargoes much more cheaply elsewhere, perhaps causing big fiscal damage,” Mr. Gloystein said.

Lower gas prices could also weaken the incentive for developing more expensive clean fuels like hydrogen. What’s more, it could act as a brake on re-engineering commodities markets to break the link between electric power and natural gas, although some analysts say that is inevitable.

“The ball is rolling and I believe that there is widespread acceptance of the need for change,” said Martin Young, a London-based analyst at Investec, an investment bank.

And experts say it is too soon to get comfortable about the prospects for cheaper gas, since markets are reacting to circumstances that may not last. Futures prices for natural gas for delivery in January and February of 2023 are trading more than 40 percent higher than for November.

Prices might be tested if Russia cut off the remaining flows of gas to Europe through Ukraine or if there was sabotage of energy infrastructure, like the unexplained ruptures in the Nord Stream pipelines that run from Russia to Germany.
Then there is the weather. “The test will come when we have the first cold snap and storage starts to empty,” said Jonathan Stern, the founder of the gas program at the Oxford Institute for Energy Studies. “We will see how the market reacts to that.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

More old Hawks, better than scraping them and why they haven't been sent before is a mystery, I think Uncle Sam has them in storage at this point. Why hang onto Hawks, they are purely defensive? Maybe they don't work so well with drones, cruise and ballistic missiles, manned aircraft are few over cities and territory they don't control.

Maybe a reason to mete out enough stuff to Ukraine to do the job is to have enough reseve for trouble over Tawain? However, they are an industrial and high-tech powerhouse and could mass produce almost any western weapons system or its equivalent on their own and most likely are now. China gets all its high-end computer chips from Tawain, and we get plenty too. They would not be alone either, other southeast Asian countries would support them, just as Europe is supporting Ukraine, among them would be Japan and South Korea along with Vietnam and others, not to mention America, Canada, Australia, the UK and NZ.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584795996999090176


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

Negotiate with this? Some democrats in boxes and computers are gonna be white hot and their phones will be ringing off their hooks and should be. I'm not pro war, I'm anti this shit and willing to see those responsible killed for it and driven from Ukraine. If that means this war goes on and moves on to other places until Putin is gone, I'm fine with that too, people have a right to fight for their own fates, if their votes don't count with an autocratic imperialist dictator. I'm also willing to pay for it because it's a bargain, considering what we will get and it's the best bet we've had against autocracy in a very long time. Vlad caused a lot of death and disharmony all over the world and attacked almost every liberal democracy on the planet using the internet and Russian hackers as cyber privateers. Vlad made a lot of enemies, not just Uncle Sam, and he deserves every one of them. Friends come and go, but enemies accumulate, and nobody forgets this kind of shit, especially the Ukrainians, this kid won't forget, and neither will his relatives.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584906559934578688


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584835311678689281


then why the fuck didn't Poland stop the motherfucker? who is allies with who in Europe? all the weaseling is getting me confused


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why Natural Gas Prices in Europe Are Suddenly Plunging
> 
> 
> A combination of full storage, lower demand and mild weather, among other factors, has eased concerns of a spike in heating and power prices — for now.
> ...


perhaps causing big fiscal damage....to oil companies...so who gives a motherfuck about their big fiscal damage?
they fucking played the game and lost a few bucks for once, they can get fucked in each ear separately.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 25, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584927918584627200


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then why the fuck didn't Poland stop the motherfucker? who is allies with who in Europe? all the weaseling is getting me confused


Eastern Europe, or anybody who lived under Russia's thumb are rabidly pro Ukrainian and the central Asian former republics are getting nervous too. Russia is losing influence in Georgia and peace is breaking out there followed by a pipeline. Western Europe has come around since the gas has been mostly cut off, their reserves are full, the Ukrainian success on the battlefield and confidence has grown that they can defeat the Russians then drive them from their country soon, including Crimea. Control of Crimea means control of the Black Sea, along with Turkey and is in Europe's vital interests, Turkey's too in the long run, which is why they are building naval ships for Ukraine and building a drone factory there. They still get most of their oil from Russia and are in a dire economic situation. I still think undeveloped Ukrainian oil and NG reserves, including Crimea are the elephant in the room that no one is talking about, there is plenty for Europe's needs, if developed. Turkey can either get some from Ukraine or through Georgia with a pipeline to the Caspian Sea, energy diversity is a good thing.

So, places like the former Warsaw pact members and Soviet republics are the most anti-Russian, while western places like Germany (not the population) are somewhat reluctant. Places like Finland, Norway and Sweden want to see Russia weakened as much as possible and their threat reduced. The US, Canada and the UK want Vlad's ass and to get to the root of the problem and also support Ukraine for a variety of reasons, getting rid of Putin being one of them. They want a lot of Russian body bags delivered back home to make the point. Otherwise, they would take out the rail transport network into Ukraine at vulnerable points.

On some levels this war doesn't make any sense, if you just want to defeat Russia quickly and drive them from Ukraine ASAP. The plan must be to reduce them over time, suck them in, and bleed them white slowly, while ensnaring them in a war they cannot win and dare not lose. I guess Vlad is all in now and it's time to close the noose, or it sure seems that way. The conscription and the returning body bags along with an economy going to shit will cause a lot of trouble for Putin, Russian POWs would be an even bigger problem.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> perhaps causing big fiscal damage....to oil companies...so who gives a motherfuck about their big fiscal damage?
> they fucking played the game and lost a few bucks for once, they can get fucked in each ear separately.


Fuck the oil companies, the real news is Europe might not freeze this winter and support for Ukraine won't suffer, we could have a mild winter, so far up here it's been 18C most days, same for Europe I hear. It means time to adapt to new sources too and gives them another year of breathing room. It's very bad news for Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584927918584627200


So, the first thing they do is cut off their wrist bands, word spreads fast these days and the Ukrainians will make sure that it does... They will need to tattoo it onto their foreheads along with a big red Z! Do not return this orc.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2022)

they're not gonna need that are they......awwwww


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584656854474686465


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2022)

now why are u doing this RA









Russian forces "preparing to work under radioactive contamination" - Moscow


Russia's Defence Ministry said on Monday that it had prepared its forces to work in conditions of radioactive contamination, after Moscow accused Ukraine of planning to detonate a "dirty bomb" - something Kyiv has strongly denied.




www.reuters.com





don't do it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> now why are u doing this RA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having seen their equipment and level of incompetence, they will kill more of their troops than Ukrainians. The beards and whiskers will come off the Ukrainians pretty quick and they are well equipped to deal with it. The Russians on the other hand campout in the radioactive red forest in complete ignorance of things most Ukrainian high school students know. If they use a dirty bomb in Ukraine, it will be the same as if they used a tactical nuke as far as consequences go and do them absolutely no good, with a possible radioactive cloud and fallout over either western Europe or Russia itself. The conscripts aren't even getting first aid equipment, much less rotten 40-year-old old gas masks and nothing else. They don't even have enough water to drink, let alone decontaminate themselves and equipment and no one has been properly trained, even if they had the equipment. Mass Russian surrenders might be the unexpected result as everybody looks to get out of the area.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> they're not gonna need that are they......awwwww
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584656854474686465


I'll bet they are guarding the bridges now and I heard they took control of the Belarus railroad a while back, because the Union was disrupting traffic. The simple truth is, if you can cut the rail lines from Russia, you cut off the Russians from projecting power, or resupply, they cannot operate very far from their railheads. Why this Achillies heel has not been exploited more is a mystery to me, ATCMS and an agreed upon target list could have done it in Ukraine or around its borders. The Russians have specialized railway units that can rapidly repair tracks and operate trains in combat zones. Repairing or replacing rail bridges is another matter and takes time, not that big a bang is required either if you derail a moving train on a bridge by dropping a missile in front of it as it crosses a bridge. If they can hit the rail bridge once, they can do it again while the repair crew is there, only this time with 200K tungsten balls in the warhead.

So, if Belarus wants to be free of Russia, they will need to cut the rails going into it from Russia, road bridges too because they will be using school buses and civilian vehicles when the rails are gone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

Only if Vlad does something really stupid in Ukraine, the Russians using a nuke before the election would sure make Americans fall in line behind the president as the level of existential threat rose. So, the Magats had better hope their buddies the Russians don't do it, because in time of war people usually get behind the president. Russia using a nuke will definitely give folks that war feeling of fear that an external threat provides and causes the bigger tribe of America to pull together in the face of it.

More Russian or Magat propaganda, it's hard to tell the difference really, and does it really matter? Shit is shit no matter what asshole grunts it out.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584900088614330371


----------



## printer (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Only if Vlad does something really stupid in Ukraine, the Russians using a nuke before the election would sure make Americans fall in line behind the president as the level of existential threat rose. So, the Magats had better hope their buddies the Russians don't do it, because in time of war people usually get behind the president. Russia using a nuke will definitely give folks that war feeling of fear that an external threat provides and causes the bigger tribe of America to pull together in the face of it.
> 
> More Russian or Magat propaganda, it's hard to tell the difference really, and does it really matter? Shit is shit no matter what asshole grunts it out.
> 
> ...


fuck em, i hope it's not propaganda...i hope they're there to counter strike the minute putin crosses a line...i'm so fucking sick of that guy


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> using a nuke before the election


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584694755157770240


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5217534


Like I said, it would be a bad idea, but not one past these dumb cunts. Trump wanted to nuke hurricanes and yer dealing with the Russian version it would appear.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 25, 2022)

https://www.rawstory.com/progressive-caucus-ukraine/


> A group of 30 House progressives sent a letter to President Joe Biden this Monday calling for his administration to shift their Ukraine policy and pursue direct negotiations with Russia, The Washington Post reported yesterday.
> 
> The letter was headed by Rep. Pramila Jayapal (D-WA), the chair of the Congressional Progressive Caucus, and called on Biden to move forward with a “proactive diplomatic push, redoubling efforts to seek a realistic framework for a cease fire.”
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

Just come bearing arms and now that the Russian gas has been cut off, they could be angling for a future supplier and better relations with their neighbors. Maybe Poland will stop clamoring for reparations from WW2, something they have been doing lately to put the heat on Germany!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584851039613853697


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rawstory.com/progressive-caucus-ukraine/View attachment 5217545View attachment 5217547


I figured as much their social media accounts were too hot to touch and their phones were ringing off the hooks, the blow back was intense and immediate from the base, while the leadership called them idiots.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rawstory.com/progressive-caucus-ukraine/View attachment 5217545View attachment 5217547


Too late, the republicans will make hay with it until election day or as another "no difference between them so stay home" talking point. The damage has been done in a world where facts don't matter much or are spun out of all recognition. Will Foxnews cover it? If so, how much? Will the letter be more widely known than the retraction?


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Oct 25, 2022)

The timing seems odd. The letter was sent around and signed in the summer.
Several who did sign, said they wouldn't do so currently because of the changing circumstances.

If the Dems can find a way to shoot themselves in the foot, they invariably do.


----------



## printer (Oct 25, 2022)

If you want something done right...

*Putin took personal control of the equipment of the army and navy*
Russian President Vladimir Putin took control of the work of the new Coordinating Council to meet the needs of the Russian Armed Forces. This is how experts explain the personal participation of the head of state in the meeting of the council on October 25, the chairman of which the president appointed Prime Minister Mikhail Mishustin. Thus, Putin raised the status of the newly created body of power and showed the priority of equipping the army and navy with everything necessary among other tasks of the government, political scientists told URA.RU.

At a meeting on October 25, both Chairman of the Coordinating Council (CC) Mishustin and Moscow Mayor Sergei Sobyanin, who heads the working group of the State Council of the Russian Federation on coordinating activities when introducing various levels of response, reported to President Putin on the progress of work to support the Armed Forces . In this position, Sobyanin helps the regional authorities to quickly solve problems that arise against the backdrop of a special operation in Ukraine. Their common task is to coordinate the actions of all levels of government, provide the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation with everything necessary at the request of the Ministry of Defense, mobilize production capacities and fully ensure social protection for both the military personnel themselves and their families.

The President made it clear that he is changing the administrative management system in accordance with new challenges. He demanded to increase the speed of execution of instructions at all levels, to mobilize the authorities, industry and society for the sake of solving a common task - the victory of Russia in the struggle for its future. “We need a higher pace of work in all areas and an extremely realistic assessment of the situation, the state of affairs as a whole,” Putin said.

Russia has an obvious advantage over Ukraine in the ability to mobilize the defense industry, since this country has practically no one of its own and now the Ukrainians are completely dependent on supplies from other countries. In order to further strengthen the strategic advantage of the Russian side, the President considers it important to quickly increase the volume of defense and related industries to fully meet the needs of the RF Armed Forces. At the same time, he drew the special attention of government members that it is necessary to win not only in quantity, but also in quality - including the quality of equipment, uniforms, clothes and household items of Russian soldiers and officers.

Manufacturers producing products for the needs of the Armed Forces must supply the troops with comfortable and modern equipment, special equipment and equipment, and at the same time receive feedback in a timely manner, the President noted. “We need to know the opinion of those for whom our factories and design bureaus work,” Putin said. If outdated regulations become an obstacle on this path, they need to be changed or adapted, focusing on the real needs of the army and navy, he added.




__





Loading…






ura-news.translate.goog





Ha ha ha ha....

*Permanent representative of the Russian Federation to the UN: Ukraine is going to curtail the project "dirty bomb"*
kraine is going to curtail the “dirty bomb” project due to reports from the Russian Federation about an impending provocation. Dmitry Polyansky, Deputy Representative of the Russian Federation to the UN, announced this.

“Because of the data of the Russian Federation about the “dirty bomb”, fuss began. There are signals that they are trying to “curtail” this program,” the Permanent Mission of the Russian Federation to the UN said.

Earlier, the Russian side reported that the chances of Kyiv using a “dirty bomb” are high, and Ukraine has every opportunity to produce it. Russia has warned the West about Kyiv's impending provocation, designed to blame Russia. IAEA experts will come to Kyiv to check it out.




__





Loading…






ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> The timing seems odd. The letter was sent around and signed in the summer.
> Several who did sign, said they wouldn't do so currently because of the changing circumstances.
> 
> If the Dems can find a way to shoot themselves in the foot, they invariably do.


With Mitch and Pence stepping up to the plate for the GOP, it neutralizes the democrat's advantage with McCarthy's asshole announcement of a funding cut for Ukraine. It all gives aid and comfort to America's sworn enemy in a hot war with a valuable ally. An ally who is growing in value with each battlefield victory over the Russians, considering they have one fucking hand tied behind their backs! What a great economical investment! The Pentagon has no problems with it at all and are Ukraine's biggest fans. Furthermore, there is the added bonus of the Russians paying the whole shot with the money already frozen, including the aid given by Uncle Sam and others paid back with interest.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Like I said, it would be a bad idea, but not one past these dumb cunts. Trump wanted to nuke hurricanes and yer dealing with the Russian version it would appear.


It strikes me as a priority mismatch of unusual proportions. In the event of a nuclear warshot, our elections become as irrelevant as whether the outfit of the firefighter carrying you out of the collapsing skyscraper matches your shoes or not.


----------



## printer (Oct 25, 2022)

*Russia calls for UN Security Council probe of alleged biological labs in Ukraine *
Russia has drafted a United Nations Security Council resolution that would investigate Moscow’s claims that the U.S. and Ukraine are violating prohibitions on biological weapons through work at Ukrainian biological laboratories, The Associated Press reported.
Moscow for months has levied the allegations, which were previously condemned as “classic” Russian propaganda by U.S. intelligence officials, who say Ukraine operates just over a dozen biolabs for public health and biodefense purposes with U.S. assistance.

The Associated Press, citing a copy it obtained of the draft resolution, reported that Russia is filing a complaint under the Biological Weapons Convention, which was signed in 1972 to ban the development and use of biological and toxin weapons.

The resolution would create a 15-member commission authorized by the Security Council to investigate the claims, the outlet reported.
The Associated Press reported that the commission would report to the Security Council by Nov. 30 and establish a review conference in Geneva, Switzerland from Nov. 28 through Dec. 16.

The U.S. publicly acknowledges its support for Ukrainian biolabs but notes that they were developed as part of the biological threat reduction program, which seeks to improve abilities to detect and report outbreaks of dangerous pathogens before they cause major threats.
Russia, however, began accusing the two countries of developing biological weapons in the early days of Russia’s invasion.
U.S. and Western officials have long accused Russia of making false accusations and staging “false flag” operations to justify its invasion of Ukraine.

The Hill has reached out to the U.S. mission to the United Nations for comment.

The war in recent weeks has largely concentrated in Ukraine’s south, where Ukrainian forces are making gains closer to Kherson, the sole Ukrainian regional capital controlled by Russia.

Kyiv has accused Russia of planning to blow up a major dam that could flood the city and affect cooling efforts at Ukraine’s largest nuclear plant.
Moscow, meanwhile, has accused Kyiv of planning to use a radioactive “dirty bomb.” The U.S. has rejected those allegations and warned they could be a pretext to Russian attacks.








Russia calls for UN Security Council probe of alleged biological labs in Ukraine


Russia has drafted a United Nations Security Council resolution that would investigate Moscow’s claims that the U.S. and Ukraine are violating prohibitions on biological weapons through work at Ukr…




thehill.com





The dirty bomb did not stick to the wall, maybe this will?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia calls for UN Security Council probe of alleged biological labs in Ukraine *
> Russia has drafted a United Nations Security Council resolution that would investigate Moscow’s claims that the U.S. and Ukraine are violating prohibitions on biological weapons through work at Ukrainian biological laboratories, The Associated Press reported.
> Moscow for months has levied the allegations, which were previously condemned as “classic” Russian propaganda by U.S. intelligence officials, who say Ukraine operates just over a dozen biolabs for public health and biodefense purposes with U.S. assistance.
> 
> ...



omg....thanks for the giggle


----------



## printer (Oct 25, 2022)

*Kadyrov promised a breakthrough of Russian troops during a special operation in Ukraine*
Russian troops go on the offensive during a special operation in Ukraine. This was stated by the head of the Chechen Republic Ramzan Kadyrov, who promised to report good news from the front soon.

“We will attack them every day. I give you my word that we will have such indicators that they will not find it small. <…> Wait, there will be good news from the front soon,” Ramzan Kadyrov said in a video message that he published on his telegram channel.

The head of Chechnya added that now the Russian Armed Forces will not stop anywhere. “We have already decided not to defend ourselves, but to attack everywhere – that’s how it will be,” he stressed.

Earlier, Kadyrov said that the special operation in Ukraine had escalated into a war . He stated that he was dissatisfied with the fact that Russia is weakly responding to attacks from Ukraine . Russia has been conducting a special operation of the Russian Federation in Ukraine since February 24. Its main task, as stated by Russian President Vladimir Putin, is to protect civilians of Donbass from the genocide of the Kyiv authorities.




__





Loading…






ura-news.translate.goog





*Kadyrov urged mobilized Russians to get their own equipment in Ukraine*
Mobilized Russians who are dissatisfied with their equipment should take away ammunition from Ukrainian fighters. This was stated by the head of the Chechen Republic Ramzan Kadyrov.

“Mobilized people are now filming a video that supposedly they do not have enough machine guns, the machine gun is old, the uniform is not the same. But our enemies have good weapons, good uniforms, they have everything - they must be taken away from them. We should not cry when the Motherland, the state and the president need us,” Ramzan Kadyrov said in a video message that he published on his telegram channel.

Partial mobilization has been introduced in Russia since September 21. According to the President of the Russian Federation, the decision was made to ensure the protection of the sovereignty and integrity of the country. The mobilized Russians claimed to have received a full set of equipment , while claims to the contrary were fake.




__





Loading…






ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## lilroach (Oct 25, 2022)

I've only skimmed this topic....so if it's been brought up before.....

One thing rarely talked about it is Putin's massive wealth, in part, was in bitcoin and other digital currencies. Aside from the sanctions hurting him and his gang financially, the fall of bitcoin has had to really cut into his back-up plan. He's nowhere as rich as he was a year ago.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It strikes me as a priority mismatch of unusual proportions. In the event of a nuclear warshot, our elections become as irrelevant as whether the outfit of the firefighter carrying you out of the collapsing skyscraper matches your shoes or not.


Not full out nuclear war, just the threat of it and that would be enhanced by a Russian first use, fear would do the work. Strategic nuclear war would just ruin your whole day, Vlad's too!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So, the first thing they do is cut off their wrist bands, word spreads fast these days and the Ukrainians will make sure that it does... They will need to tattoo it onto their foreheads along with a big red Z! Do not return this orc.


( SIGH ) unfortunately that would be one of the first things they would do - to remove them. Not only will they terrorize and commit crimes of opportunity. They will forever infect those unfortunate citizens with sexual crimes .

As far as Medical care while in combat , it is probably a moot point since they have to buy their gear and supplies - so medicines / therapeutics to treat them will be non existent. Most are drug addicts / hypes that get hepatitis and or HIV thru dirty needle use. Cigarettes/ alcohol/ drugs is all they know. Hardened addict numbers among young men and teens have fluctuated over the years but have been somewhere around 144 million.

Some life expectancy data on average russian males is around 58 years of age……15 years earlier than women.

It’s almost like Russia is sending biological / viral weapons in conscript form. Meth / cocaine / krockidile / MDMA / Heroin are the drugs of choice however anything and everything like chemical huffing is in use to.

Putin is dumping the bilge of society with no concern.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 25, 2022)

Orc Propaganda - Dirty Bomb 

Russia pushing false imagery - using movie footage and 9/11 photos spread across social media ( telegram).

Russia’s claims are made more ludicrous by the images it used to sell the theory: stills from a 2018 Syrian propaganda film, a 2014 training exercise about disposing radioactive material, and photos from 9/11.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585011140073259009


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 25, 2022)

Secret “ work “ at *Zaporizhzhia*

My gut is telling me that this nuclear site will birth that “ bomb “ … i hope i am wrong. 

Energoatom, the Ukrainian state enterprise that operates the country's four nuclear power plants, said Russian forces have carried out secret construction work over the last week at the occupied Zaporizhzhia Nuclear Power Plant in Ukraine.

Russian officers controlling the area won't give access to Ukrainian staff running the plant or monitors from the U.N.'s atomic energy watchdog that would allow them to see what the Russians are doing, Energoatom said Tuesday in a statement.

Energoatom said it "assumes" the Russians "are preparing a terrorist act using nuclear materials and radioactive waste stored at" the plant. It said there were 174 containers at the plant's dry spent fuel storage facility, each of them containing 24 assemblies of spent nuclear fuel.

"Destruction of these containers as a result of explosion will lead to a radiation accident and radiation contamination of several hundred square kilometers (miles) of the adjacent territory. “


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Secret “ work “ at *Zaporizhzhia*
> 
> My gut is telling me that this nuclear site will birth that “ bomb “ … i hope i am wrong.
> 
> ...


Vlad figured he could game the rules with a bullshit dirty bomb as a first use, such a thing would be treated as using a tactical nuke by the allies. When Ukraine won, which they will and the heart of their land is contaminated by these assholes, Russia would be too at some point in the future, even if it was by a terrorist group. Ukraine is a nuclear power when it comes to dirty bombs, if Vlad's plan is to contaminate the country so nobody can have it if he can't, it will be a fatal decision for European Russia. There would be nuclear revenge or the risk of it for sure. I think they might have scrapped the plan, it's too obvious and Joe might have warned them of the consequences and that their bullshit won't matter at all when it comes to the response, or the reaction of China and India.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584952257627688960


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

I think the Ukrainians can rout the Russians from the city urban warfare in a hostile city is not the same as it is in one with a friendly population and active partisans in the area along with special forces, especially when the Russians are cut off from resupply. They are probably staying because crossing the river would be fatal for them, if it is still possible at this point. Untrained Russian conscripts taken off the streets of Moscow would be no better fighting it out in Kherson than armed Ukrainian citizens sent against them, much less against trained troops! Urban warfare depends on who is doing the fighting and why, just like every other part of war.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584912900434657283


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584982436362194944


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584985665422458895


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584694755157770240


fucking cowardly cunts. putin is a subhuman animal. there is no reasoning with him, and he'll lie through his fucking blood stained teeth, tell you what you want to hear, and then attack again before you're away from the meeting room. the ONLY peace with russia will come from them being so beaten, so broken, that they have to start over, with NO military capabilities. anything else is a self deluding fantasy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rawstory.com/progressive-caucus-ukraine/View attachment 5217545View attachment 5217547


then why the fuck did you write the traitorous fucking thing to begin with?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then why the fuck did you write the traitorous fucking thing to begin with?


I think it really depends on the timing. It was technically 'several' months ago so could be from when the Russians had Kyiv surrounded. Hoping for a good outcome back before Russia imploded with it might have made some sense. Being anti-war is not really an unusual stance for them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2022)

looks like UA got some indirect help...hmmm who could it be


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585017131510673408


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

*'Just take a look': Video reveals dire reality for Russian soldiers*

986,186 views Oct 25, 2022 Video shows new Russian recruits talking about rusty, jammed weapons and being forced to buy their own uniforms and gear. CNN's Erin Burnett reports.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

*CNN embeds with Ukrainian rocket artillery team firing on Russians*

717 views Oct 25, 2022 CNN's Fred Pleitgen rides along with a Ukrainian rocket artillery team firing on Russian positions in one of the most active areas in the war.


----------



## printer (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

When all else fails Vlad blusters and bullshits, he is circling the drain and when he is kicked out of Ukraine in humiliation it will be the end of the fucker. He broke the army he broke the economy, and he will break the country before he's done, or they are done with him. A lot of people in Russia with money in the west will lose it to war reparations and compensation to Ukraine, it won't just be state money and assets they will go after.

He is trying false flags in rapid succession; everyone has been busted by common sense alone. The collapse of the Russian army in Ukraine will be like bankruptcy, gradual at first, then sudden. It is more valuable to target the experienced troops to the rear of the conscripts, they conveniently give their logical location away. Officers are always a favorite target when they can find them. Once the trained and experienced people are gone or have been reduced, only the conscripts, the cannon fodder, remain.






*Putin launches 'information ops' to put pressure on Ukraine | Maj. Gen. Chip Chapman*

37,962 views Oct 25, 2022 "Demolishing the Kakhova dam... is being called out by Zelensky and the international community as something which would be akin to a WMD." Russian disinformation is designed to put pressure on world leaders to call for negotiations, Maj. Gen. Chip Chapman tells


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I think it really depends on the timing. It was technically 'several' months ago so could be from when the Russians had Kyiv surrounded. Hoping for a good outcome back before Russia imploded with it might have made some sense. Being anti-war is not really an unusual stance for them.


It's not really an unusual stance for me, but there are occasions you have to just man up and kick the bully in the nuts, until he quits trying to get back up, and this sure seems like one of those occasions to me. They've lost, and they still throw lives on both sides away for nothing. That can't be allowed to continue.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2022)

printer said:


>


he shaved...didn't he have a beard yesterday? i wonder if it was a personal choice, or if they'll all show up shorn, in preparation to wearing a gas mask or rad suit?


----------



## printer (Oct 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he shaved...didn't he have a beard yesterday? i wonder if it was a personal choice, or if they'll all show up shorn, in preparation to wearing a gas mask or rad suit?


Nope, you must be thinking of someone else.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> It's not really an unusual stance for me, but there are occasions you have to just man up and kick the bully in the nuts, until he quits trying to get back up, and this sure seems like one of those occasions to me. They've lost, and they still throw lives on both sides away for nothing. That can't be allowed to continue.


Vlad is gonna end up a war casualty himself, in a top-level fragging incident. He completely fucked them and the country in less than a year, so they better do something before kills them and their families by pushing things too far. It's not like he hasn't miscalculated before!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2022)

printer said:


> Nope, you must be thinking of someone else.



i must have been thinking one of these images was more recent than it is


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

*Let's talk about the exit strategy for Ukraine....*


----------



## ANC (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

That's why ya keep them poor and under sanctions for as long as you can and try to break up their country with internal division to keep them busy trying to hold a crumbling empire together. Surround them with the enemies they made and make those enemies strong by helping them to exploit their resources while promoting liberal democracy. With a strong rich Ukraine on one side and the same thing with Kazakhstan on the other. Sure, Russia is gonna have a sore asshole for a long time, how long is up to them.

Fascism might have better luck in America than it does in Ukraine, or will have in Russia, we will see what the election brings. If the republicans win the house and senate in the wake of Trump and J6, it means white America hasn't drunk enough from the bitter cup. Who else votes for these asshats and why?






*Russia is going to lose this war, and we need to prepare for an 'angry Russia' | Sir Richard Barrons*

24,367 views Oct 26, 2022 "Russia is going to lose this war, and then Russia will be very angry. We need to be ready to deal with this difficult Russia, whether it's under Putin or someone like Putin." Should Rishi Sunak increase spending in defence to prepare for an 'angry' Russian army? Sir Richard Barrons discusses on #TimesRadio.


----------



## printer (Oct 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 5217715View attachment 5217718
> i must have been thinking one of these images was more recent than it is


I don't know, maybe the pictures are old ones he is using for the video's. Not that it matters, we are sounding like people discussing an actress's dress.


----------



## printer (Oct 26, 2022)

*Like bats out of hell' Many of the draft evaders fleeing Russia for Central Asia have been government workers*
In the five weeks since Russia's mobilization drive began, hundreds of thousands of draft-eligible people have fled the country. While the authorities have vowed to grant draft deferments for certain people such as select government officials and IT workers, these promises have not always been enough to keep people in those groups from getting conscripted. According to the independent media outlet Verstka, many government employees have decided not to take their chances: numerous people who work for both the Moscow city government and Russia's federal ministries have fled the country in recent weeks. The majority of them have been fired soon after leaving, but some have flown under the radar and remain on the payroll. In English, Meduza summaries Verstka's findings.


Since Vladimir Putin's September 21 mobilization announcement, numerous employees from both Russia’s federal government and the Moscow city government have fled the country, according to the independent Russian outlet Verstka.

Citing numerous sources from the government, Verstka reported that in some of the Moscow city administration’s departments, as many as 20–30 percent of employees have left Russia. Most of the draft evaders have been programmers, system administrators, and other IT workers. Their sudden absence has created difficulties for other departments, some of which have reportedly “sat idle for days due to the lack of IT specialists, or have been unable to use electronic document management capabilities.”

According to Verstka, many Moscow government employees have not been granted the draft exemptions the authorities promised them. “So they've gotten out of there like bats out of hell. It’s ridiculous: they leave without even gathering their things from their desks at work — without even washing their mugs,” one source told journalists.

Verstka reported that sources also confirmed cases of employees from Russia’s Education Ministry, Digital Development Ministry, and Central Bank fleeing the country. Many employees from organizations that fall under various federal ministries’ purviews have fled as well; as some of them explained to journalists, they were promised exemptions, but it’s not clear when the documents will be issued, and they’re afraid they might be drafted in the meantime. Most of the workers have gone to Kazakhstan, Uzbekistan, Tajikistan, and Kyrgyzstan.

On September 24, an exhibition game between Russia’s and Kyrgyzstan’s football teams was held in Bishkek. Following tradition, along with the [Russian] team, employees from the Russian Football Union’s executive committee went on the trip as well. At least 10 members of the Russian Football Union staff who attended the game abroad decided not to return to Moscow, according to a source familiar with the situation.
At the same time, according to Verstka, the Russian government is taking no pains to keep the now-missing employees on board: most of those who have fled have been fired immediately after leaving. Some have been granted permission to work remotely, but only temporarily — ”until human resources or accounting, for example, discovers it.”

“Our leadership has imposed a total ban on transferring people to remote work right now, to keep them from fleeing. Everyone understands what’s going on; everyone knows who needs vacation time and why. I slipped out under the radar, and I’m going to be here until the bosses notice my absence,” one federal employee told Verska.








'Like bats out of hell' Many of the draft evaders fleeing Russia for Central Asia have been government workers — Meduza


In the five weeks since Russia's mobilization drive began, hundreds of thousands of draft-eligible people have fled the country. While the authorities have vowed to grant draft deferments for certain people such as select government officials and IT workers, these promises have not always been...




meduza.io


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

printer said:


> I don't know, maybe the pictures are old ones he is using for the video's. Not that it matters, we are sounding like people discussing an actress's dress.


Clean shaven troops mean they expect to wear gas masks and I've been seeing some shaved faces from the troops in Ukraine lately. I dunno if orders went out or it's just their own initiative, but beards and masks don't work well together, which is why NATO troops are mostly clean shaven, or will be when the shit hits the fan with a dirty nuke or chemicals. The top dog would lead by example if it was orders.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2022)

printer said:


> I don't know, maybe the pictures are old ones he is using for the video's. Not that it matters, we are sounding like people discussing an actress's dress.


except they don't shave dresses off in preparation for wearing chemical weapon or radiation suits...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2022)

ANC said:


>


fuck katey-rov in his cunt looking face...he's a strong man from a third world country that has been lifted up to second world status by russia, as a reward for being willing to murder for putin...he needs to go when putin goes, which should be any fucking day now. and that fucking lukashenko weasel from belarus too.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585076873020641280


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585076873020641280


Someone is operating inside Iran and taking advantage of the domestic turmoil there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585016724864520192


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585076873020641280


funny...the guy who is responsible for aiding russia in murdering Ukrainians...which is participating in a war, like it or not, was "murdered"...i don't think that was murder...i think it was the legitimate sanctioning of an enemy combatant, and any more iranians who get killed for helping russia, get the same judgement. keep your fucking nose out of places it doesn't have any fucking business being, and still have a nose tomorrow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> funny...the guy who is responsible for aiding russia in murdering Ukrainians...which is participating in a war, like it or not, was "murdered"...i don't think that was murder...i think it was the legitimate sanctioning of an enemy combatant, and any more iranians who get killed for helping russia, get the same judgement. keep your fucking nose out of places it doesn't have any fucking business being, and still have a nose tomorrow.


Live by the sword, die by the sword, it could also have been related to massacres by the government in the area, fog of war right now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585026957372452864


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Someone is operating inside Iran and taking advantage of the domestic turmoil there.


Covert operative *hopefully NOT *within Trump stash of sensitive documents / name lists - i’m sure he already had some KIA.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585076873020641280


that smells of Mossad...js


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

*Why US is considering sending Vietnam-era missile system to Ukraine*

3,998 views Oct 26, 2022 The US is considering sending Hawk missile systems to Ukraine. The Hawk dates back to 1959 and although it has been significantly updated through time, does its use now indicate broader issues in sending kit to Ukraine?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Why US is considering sending Vietnam-era missile system to Ukraine*
> 
> 3,998 views Oct 26, 2022 The US is considering sending Hawk missile systems to Ukraine. The Hawk dates back to 1959 and although it has been significantly updated through time, does its use now indicate broader issues in sending kit to Ukraine?


Might as well use it on ORCS - updated targeting and payloads. Add Hamburger Helper.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2022)

someone really need to quit smoking...living lite cigs everywhere these days


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585152464718028802


----------



## ANC (Oct 26, 2022)

Today in Iran, the colonel and general of the #Islamic #Revolution #Guards #Corps were liquidated. It is under the supervision of this force structure that delivery and...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2022)

looks like someone got tired of someone's shit in Iran......i know there's been a heavy protest going on there.....


----------



## ANC (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2022)

ANC said:


> Today in Iran, the colonel and general of the #Islamic #Revolution #Guards #Corps were liquidated. It is under the supervision of this force structure that delivery and...


Their job needs improvement; the corpse looks pretty solid.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Some idiot here suggested just shooting them down with a shotgun. Lol


that would have been me...and i suggested it as an alternative tactic. quite often they can hit them with rifles, and waste ammo trying. in the same situation, a shotgun would be much more effective.
some asshole here suggested it wouldn't be very effective...maybe we're both right?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Their job needs improvement; the corpse looks pretty solid.


the bonesaw guy is on the way...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2022)

Conscipts that don't wanna fight anymore.....ck this shit out.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584835244980854784


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Might as well use it on ORCS - updated targeting and payloads. Add Hamburger Helper.


Better than scrapping warehouses full of the fuckers. They can provide volume and could be useful for ballistic missiles or even cruise missiles. The cheap drones might be hard to see and a waste, even for an old Hawk.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2022)

talk bout corruption at it's best...holy hell


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531716422220632067


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> talk bout corruption at it's best...holy hell
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531716422220632067


Corruption does the same thing to countries and societies too, eats them out from the inside and generally fucks everything up. Sand in the gears of liberal democracy, but vital to authoritarians, who can be wealthy too and used to getting their way by using fear and intimidation. The Russian army is corrupt because the government is corrupt and so are many of the people, the government can lead up or down and this is an example of the terminal phase of down, just before it craters in.






*How Corruption Destroys Armies - Theft, Graft, and Russian failure in Ukraine*
1,523,467 views May 29, 2022 On paper, Russian military modernisation should have produced a force that could overmatch the Ukrainian army. For more than a decade, funds for modernisation were allocated to State Defence Orders for everything from next generation aircraft and tanks, to new communications and battlefield control systems. 

Russian R&D did its part (mostly), turning out systems that won attention and praise at trade shows, while commentators steadily built the Russian army up as an example of a dangerous foe that proved you could achieve more with less in the military procurement space. 

Then they invaded Ukraine, and the image was shattered. I've previously explained this by looking at the Russian Defence budget and their priorities in the lead up to the invasion, but in doing that I refrained from focusing on one key issue.

Corruption in Russia is endemic, corruption in the Russian defence sector (like many around the world) is a catastrophe. From the highest levels of procurement fraud, down to the level of the enlisted personal hawking diesel, copper, and even explosives for petty cash, corruption has been a constant thorn in the side of all efforts to modernise the Russian army and mould it into an effective fighting force. 

In this video, I try to take a somewhat light hearted look at how corruption in a military context can (and sometimes does) work, citing examples of actual cases and using hypotheticals to demonstrate the kinds of actions that can rot an institution from head to tail. For those of you in countries that face this problem, it should all seem a little familiar.

Examples are taken from the sources listed below and I make no independent representations on the veracity of any claims. I don't know exactly how much is stolen from the Russian defence budget, I doubt anyone does. But what I can do, is help us understand how a nation capable of producing some of the most advanced defence equipment in the world would be running out of fuel on day 3, and be rolling out museum piece tanks less than three months into a major conflict.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Corruption does the same thing to countries and societies too, eats them out from the inside and generally fucks everything up. Sand in the gears of liberal democracy, but vital to authoritarians, who can be wealthy too and used to getting their way by using fear and intimidation. The Russian army is corrupt because the government is corrupt and so are many of the people, the government can lead up or down and this is an example of the terminal phase of down, just before it craters in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i can see that......this same guys also did a lot of stuff on corruption as well...here is another of his posts on twitter...seems well thought out


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556387024986308608


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2022)

mutiny in the ranks already.....


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2022)

printer said:


> With the right shot, have you never gone goose hunting?
> 
> 
> And how high are the drones? Here, I will let you know. We can count the number of seconds that the device took from drop to explosion. About two seconds. Too lazy to get out the calculator (use an online free fall calculator), about 20 meters. Well within a shot gun blast. Mind you, I would probably run rather than shoot but that is just me.


Passions around the argument notwithstanding, I’d still rather have an auto-firing rifle than a hunter’s shotgun if I were placed in the scenario. 
Preferably belt-fed.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 26, 2022)

printer said:


> With the right shot, have you never gone goose hunting?
> 
> 
> And how high are the drones? Here, I will let you know. We can count the number of seconds that the device took from drop to explosion. About two seconds. Too lazy to get out the calculator (use an online free fall calculator), about 20 meters. Well within a shot gun blast. Mind you, I would probably run rather than shoot but that is just me.


I regularly hunt, shotgun is not going to be effective.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> looks like someone got tired of someone's shit in Iran......i know there's been a heavy protest going on there.....


Bold enough to let her bangs hang out of the misogyny of hajib..tortured to death by The Morality Police.

The hajib burned on and self mutilation of cutting hair lit the night sky..









Death of Mahsa Amini - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Someone got tired.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 26, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> I regularly hunt, shotgun is not going to be effective.


Something with night scope will do pretty much like an AK..America has so many but they need military grade night vision.

It just came to me that Elon Musk calling Russia to offer up his peace talk agreement- how much do you want to bet he did that as a way of getting out of his Starlink support to Ukraine that he wanted to drop for a minute when someone had a Come To Jesus, and the next day he changed his mind. Cheap, cheap and cheap + it doesn't look like he bathes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Bold enough to let her bangs hang out of the misogyny of hajib..tortured to death by The Morality Police.
> 
> The hajib burned on and self mutilation of cutting hair lit the night sky..
> 
> ...


yep, also been hearing that the girl schools are doing the same, getting rid of the hajib too and staging protests as well


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yep, also been hearing that the girl schools are doing the same, getting rid of the hajib too and staging protests as well


They can't kill them all..strength in numbers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> They can't kill them all..strength in numbers.


totally agree

Fatima is prolly weeping right now


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585228271662166016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585237832171298816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585239312584519680


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Better than scrapping warehouses full of the fuckers. They can provide volume and could be useful for ballistic missiles or even cruise missiles. The cheap drones might be hard to see and a waste, even for an old Hawk.


Munitions are Munitions , regardless of age. They still will outgun vlad’s piece meal inventory. 
Germany has found unexploded ordnance from WWII - still capable of destruction. If it goes boom and you can eliminate the enemy - use it.


----------



## printer (Oct 26, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> I regularly hunt, shotgun is not going to be effective.


Please explain. I can hit a clay pigeon at the height the drones are dropping the bombs. The drones are not moving when they drop their bombs. What would you use in the field to combat the drones then?


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 26, 2022)

printer said:


> Please explain. I can hit a clay pigeon at the height the drones are dropping the bombs. The drones are not moving when they drop their bombs. What would you use in the field to combat the drones then?


One video of Ukraine dropping a bomb does not equal every drone encounter with Russian and Ukrainian drones. But OK.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

The Russian army is coming apart at the seams, how long before they turn their weapons on those commanding them? If they actually had leaders Vlad would be facing a revolt of some Colonel or another gathering forces executing his corrupt peers and any security police they could find, and then heading for Moscow (not far) with a constantly growing force of the discontented and pissed off.






*'One tank doesn’t shoot, another doesn’t move' – #intercepted russians*

32,628 views Oct 26, 2022 'I’m fine when I eat pills and drink' – newly mobilized soldiers reveal the secrets of staying alive. For a while. A new bunch of intercepted calls bring more doubts about actual overall russian 'culture'.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Munitions are Munitions , regardless of age. They still will outgun vlad’s piece meal inventory.
> Germany has found unexploded ordnance from WWII - still capable of destruction. If it goes boom and you can eliminate the enemy - use it.


They've had several upgrades and plenty of the allies use them or did, I wonder how many Sammy has kicking around or did they all get scrapped or sold? How many batteries and missiles can they scrape up? There used to be a lot of them.


----------



## printer (Oct 26, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> One video of Ukraine dropping a bomb does not equal every drone encounter with Russian and Ukrainian drones. But OK.


I agree. And once a number of them are lost due to shotgun blasts then the drones will remain at a higher altitude. But then dropping the bombs will be less precise. Basically it is a game of cat and mouse, once the enemy finds a way to counter your tactic then you find another way to counter theirs.


----------



## printer (Oct 26, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Munitions are Munitions , regardless of age. They still will outgun vlad’s piece meal inventory.
> Germany has found unexploded ordnance from WWII - still capable of destruction. If it goes boom and you can eliminate the enemy - use it.


As long as the propellant does not change composition over time. If the rate of burn increases more than what the rocket is designed for then you might get a boom rather than a loud whoosh. But they probably monitor or test the rockets to see if they are still functional.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 26, 2022)

printer said:


> I agree. And once a number of them are lost due to shotgun blasts then the drones will remain at a higher altitude. But then dropping the bombs will be less precise. Basically it is a game of cat and mouse, once the enemy finds a way to counter your tactic then you find another way to counter theirs.


So that video was Ukrainians dropping bombs..... Not the Russians. You know that right? 

I'm well aware of how war works and how tactics change, thank you.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They've had several upgrades and plenty of the allies use them or did, I wonder how many Sammy has kicking around or did they all get scrapped or sold? How many batteries and missiles can they scrape up? There used to be a lot of them.


Forgot which base I seen them mounted as a entry display. Shit , a little spit and polish / scrawl FUCK PUTIN or SEASON’S GREETING , then send them a fiery death. To the untrained steerage thrown into battle , it will mean little to what systems are aiming at their assholes.

Uncle Sam found them effective some 50 odd years ago - so why not now ?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 26, 2022)

printer said:


> As long as the propellant does not change composition over time. If the rate of burn increases more than what the rocket is designed for then you might get a boom rather than a loud whoosh. But they probably monitor or test the rockets to see if they are still functional.


‘That system was used up to 2002 , So any upgrades would still be modern enough for use.
Plus they were made by Raytheon - so dem boys and girls know what they *need. *


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 26, 2022)

Kind of dated video but me thinks it’s still a valuable system.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

'Kill everyone': Russian violence in Ukraine was strategic


ZDVYZHIVKA, Ukraine (AP) — Even by the standards of the important military officers who came and went in this tiny village, the man walking behind the Kamaz truck stood out. Soldiers providing security peered from behind fences, their guns bristling in every direction.




apnews.com







ZDVYZHIVKA, Ukraine (AP) — Even by the standards of the important military officers who came and went in this tiny village, the man walking behind the Kamaz truck stood out.

Soldiers providing security peered from behind fences, their guns bristling in every direction. Two Ka-52 Alligator attack helicopters circled overhead, providing additional cover for Col. Gen. Alexander Chaiko as he escorted an aid convoy in March from the schoolhouse on Tsentralna Street that Russian officers commandeered as a headquarters.

Fifteen minutes away, in the village of Ozera, the lives of three men were about to take a dramatic turn for the worse. While Chaiko was directing Russia’s attack on Kyiv from Zdvyzhivka, the men were interrogated and tortured by Russian troops and then shot in the garden of a large house less than a mile from where the general now stood.

...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Kind of dated video but me thinks it’s still a valuable system.


Kinda like the system myself, like to see a few upgrades if possible..js


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2022)

printer said:


> Please explain. I can hit a clay pigeon at the height the drones are dropping the bombs. The drones are not moving when they drop their bombs. What would you use in the field to combat the drones then?


Iirc this debate began around doing something about Geran-2, a rebranded Iranian Shahed fixed-wing drone that does 185 kph. A shotgun _can_ hit one such, but it would be a lucky shot. Great skeet shooters practice with loads that feel very different from the shoulder-shoving loads usually issued for a military/police shotgun.

Do the Russians use quadrotor bomb droppers?


----------



## printer (Oct 26, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> So that video was Ukrainians dropping bombs..... Not the Russians. You know that right?
> 
> I'm well aware of how war works and how tactics change, thank you.


We were talking about defenses from drones dropping shit, not who is doing it in the video. At least that is what I thought. But I have been known to miss important details the odd time here.


----------



## printer (Oct 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Iirc this debate began around doing something about Geran-2, a rebranded Iranian Shahed fixed-wing drone that does 185 kph. A shotgun _can_ hit one such, but it would be a lucky shot. Great skeet shooters practice with loads that feel very different from the shoulder-shoving loads usually issued for a military/police shotgun.
> 
> Do the Russians use quadrotor bomb droppers?


Forget about a shotgun with the speed they are going. I do not know if it is a regular thing with Russians dropping bombs but I recall a video of a makeshift drone with one. Whether it was a one of or it is in widespread use by the Russians I am not sure but you would think they would be using them also. That is unless they can not get them, too hard to search the terms now as everything that pops up is about the Iranian ones.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 26, 2022)

*Speaking of drones* - china is looking to introduce some RoboDogs ( which is a *direct ripoff *of Boston Dynamics ) which probably gets them built in china anyways.

A perfect reason to stop high end chips and chip making equipment - china is hobbled at 7nm size but IBM has released 2nm chips. Keeping them from manufacturing superchips is the endgame - since the authoritarian regime has basically set in place a war cabinet during this last congress with XI retaining power.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2022)

printer said:


> Forget about a shotgun with the speed they are going. I do not know if it is a regular thing with Russians dropping bombs but I recall a video of a makeshift drone with one. Whether it was a one of or it is in widespread use by the Russians I am not sure but you would think they would be using them also. That is unless they can not get them, too hard to search the terms now as everything that pops up is about the Iranian ones.


I think the Geran is temporarily in a niche between the envelopes of ground-based gunners and missiles homing on radar or heat. 

I suspect that weapons designers are paying attention, and within a few months there will be cheap and mobile weapons that’ll fill the current capability gap and toast tge Shahedski. 
But for now, Russia can lob weapons that are remarkably like the Henschel buzz bomb that the Germans used very similarly: to target civilians and erode morale. Like the pissed-off English, I think the effect on Ukrainian morale will be paradoxical.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

HIMARS O'clock for the Kadyrovskis in Ukraine tick toking their location, it was recognized and targeted. Dumb dead assholes, they got the appropriate welcome to Ukraine, the gateway to Hell!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585271358455484416


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think the Geran is temporarily in a niche between the envelopes of ground-based gunners and missiles homing on radar or heat.
> 
> I suspect that weapons designers are paying attention, and within a few months there will be cheap and mobile weapons that’ll fill the current capability gap and toast tge Shahedski.
> But for now, Russia can lob weapons that are remarkably like the Henschel buzz bomb that the Germans used very similarly: to target civilians and erode morale. Like the pissed-off English, I think the effect on Ukrainian morale will be paradoxical.


This can be palletized and put on half tons.






*Destroy Russia, VAMPIRE Unmanned Aerial System is delivered to Ukraine*

4,321 views Aug 26, 2022 On the 31st anniversary of Ukraine’s independence, the United States is reinforcing its long-term commitment to the nation with $2.98 billion to train and equip the Ukrainian armed forces for their struggle against the Russian invasion. President Joe Biden said the people of the world have been awed and inspired by Ukrainian resistance and pledged the United States will stand with the people of Ukraine as they fight to defend their sovereignty. The Pentagon will buy newly announced air defense systems, counter-drone systems, radars, artillery systems and munitions from industry over months and years with Ukraine Security Assistance Initiative funding and apart from billions in equipment it has sent Ukraine from its stockpiles.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This can be *palettized* …


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5218083


FIFY


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> FIFY


Just teasing


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

Coup practice in Moscow!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585384961917747200


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Just teasing


I is getting edumacated!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

Morale building, he didn't transform the Ukrainian army alone, but he was a big fan of NATO doctrine and a driving force. He's also benefitted from excellent intelligence and a lot of strategic and tactical advice from the best in the business and he appears to be one of them. This guy will be guest lecturing at US and NATO staff colleges one day.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585256936685338624


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585330479825158144


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

Another example of the weapons continuing to pour into Ukraine, they now have a lot of western vehicles, artillery, rocket systems and a ton of support stuff like drones and counter battery radars, even additional Soviet era stuff is showing up from allies. Russia is doomed in Ukraine, and we are seeing plenty of signs of desperation from Moscow as their army collapses on the battlefield. They won't soon forget this thrashing and if they come back again it will go far worse a lot faster for them, if they do come back, it won't be under Czar Vlad, he will be dead or locked up. Anybody like him won't have any more luck, even if they pull out of Ukraine. 

The price Russians pay for clinging to an empire is their freedom, because a liberal democracy would mean dissolution of the federation, without the FSB and internal security police enforcing rule from Moscow. Vlad's political party will also have to go or become just another party like the others. Some republics would go their own way, if only to get out from under sanctions. Belarus would be liberal democratic too and the cultural influence of them and Ukraine on Russia would be huge. Only cultural change can lead to political change in Russia and the military can't be reformed until the culture and government are reformed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585314594993897472


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

Only in Russia, I don't think anybody else uses these, a pontoon railway bridge would be a challenge and I don't think they have many of them. It goes to show you how vital rail transport is to them and how vulnerable too, a road bridge would have been much easier and quicker to build.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585172038854971393


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

The aftermath of the tick tock warrior attack


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584638931965837316


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

If it works, but you could just shoulder the fucking thing and dispense with the pad, unless it has some special feature that would make it better than a well aimed shot. .50 cal would be better and perhaps they can automate it, the cost would be bullets. If it can be detected it can be shot down by a machine, it's just a question of costs. If your accurate enough with sensors and a robot, you don't need to fire 1000 rounds at it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585025986760167425


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584813922837622785


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

They wonder why they get fragged, who is that Muslim guy gonna be shooting at when the shit hits the fan? Or when that clown turns his back on him or is drunk, or sleeping and he's armed or tosses a grenade his way?



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584656985949343744


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584911784535793665


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584829646373531648


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

*'Absolute f**king hell': Putin's soldiers reeling on the front line in new video*

440 views Oct 27, 2022 In a video shared by a Ukrainian journalist, Russian soldiers appear to be complaining that they do not have the basic tools to survive on the front lines. CNN cannot independently verify the video.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

Putin is threatening American satellites, an act of war. He'd better not play chicken with Joe 2 weeks before the election, or he will be fucked. Nuclear threats to America should cause patriotic Americans to rally around the president, the traitors will do what they always do and by now it is expected.






*Jake Tapper on the 'paradox' of Putin: 'The more he fails, the more desperate he becomes'*

46,539 views Oct 26, 2022 CNN's Jake Tapper breaks down the latest developments of Russia's war in Ukraine, including a rare ceasefire as Russia returned the body of an American killed fighting alongside Ukrainians.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

*How Ukraine built an ‘army of drones’ to fight Russia*

143,260 views Oct 26, 2022 To combat Russia’s immense military power, Ukraine has built an army of drones, turning everyday aerial vehicles into military weapons that have helped change the momentum of this war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

*Let's talk about Russia's new defensive lines....*


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2022)

Sorry the scale is a bit off... 

I have seen these drones recently , but still don;t know what they are called... it is basically a flying bomb with 4 props. They can take off in swarms, loiter around etc...

My bomblet is a bit large but you get the idea.. the bomb itself is the carier for the props... pretty cheap, super low tech, would be devastating


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5218212
> Sorry the scale is a bit off...
> 
> I have seen these drones recently , but still don;t know what they are called... it is basically a flying bomb with 4 props. They can take off in swarms, loiter around etc...
> ...


See above a few posts for an example I posted yesterday.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

*Inside Russia’s Military Collapse | Super Users*

1,401,356 views Oct 26, 2022 Russian soldiers are banned from using their smartphones. But a lack of discipline and a desire for attention means they use them anyway. Their posts online provide a wealth of data about their side of the war. Journalist, Mark Krutov, uses this information to track the locations and movements of Russian troops, as well as their low morale and sinking mood.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5218212
> Sorry the scale is a bit off...
> 
> I have seen these drones recently , but still don;t know what they are called... it is basically a flying bomb with 4 props. They can take off in swarms, loiter around etc...
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584829646373531648


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584829646373531648


the just need to give it a mechanism so you can attach the motor bit to any of a range of cylindrical munitions on hand.


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

As good as a tank for killing tanks and APCs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585612076784967680


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

ANC said:


> the just need to give it a mechanism so you can attach the motor bit to any of a range of cylindrical munitions on hand.


I think they have an explosive onboard, they look like they are designed to go into foxholes and pillboxes and if something with 100 grams of plastic explosive joined them there, they would have a very bad day. Tanks and armored vehicles not so much. Here is what 100 grams of plastic explosive can do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

So much for Tawain! This has kinda serious implications and how Uncle Sam and the rest of us missed it, is suspicious at best, since there is an awful lot of money involved here. Even if only 60% of what was thought, it's still plenty more than Russia, which is going downhill fast. What would the implications be for the American stock market, if it was suddenly found that GDP was a third of what was reported?






*China's Economy is 60% Smaller Than We Thought*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

Ukrainian built, electrically powered eyes in the sky for HIMARS. A candidate for starlink control and it's hard to believe the CIA doesn't have a contract with Elon for global access, even in Russia. Using a starlink terminal to directly control a drone should be doable, more so as more starlink satellites go up.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585627091201974274


----------



## xtsho (Oct 27, 2022)

Russian military spare parts depot.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2022)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5218212
> Sorry the scale is a bit off...
> 
> I have seen these drones recently , but still don;t know what they are called... it is basically a flying bomb with 4 props. They can take off in swarms, loiter around etc...
> ...


It may have been designed to f with them. Development prototype:


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)

Institute for the Study of War


A Reuters investigation of a document trove found in an abandoned Russian command post in Balakliya, Kharkiv Oblast, supports ISW’s longstanding assessments about the poor condition of Russian forces. ISW has long assessed that the conventional Russian m




www.understandingwar.org





one of the wierder parts in that is:

The Russian military is reportedly trying to leverage foreigners to support its war in Ukraine. _Foreign Policy_ reported on October 25 that Russian actors—reportedly of Russia’s Wagner Group—are contacting members of the US-trained Afghan National Army Commando Corps to recruit them to join a Russian “foreign legion” to fight in Ukraine.[43] _Foreign Policy _reported that many of these well-trained former soldiers have been in hiding since the Taliban took control of Afghanistan in 2021 and are without stable jobs or personal security, which means that up to 10,000 of these commandos may be vulnerable to Russian offers. The Ukrainian Resistance Center reported that Belarusian military commissariats in Gomel Oblast mobilized Belarusian drivers and mechanics to repair Russian military equipment in Belarus.[44] The Kremlin likely seeks to augment its war effort with foreign elements as Russian combat forces continue to face acute personnel shortages. 

why? they don't have any money, they can barely pay now....wtf...pooty is so desperate for fighter...cause he doesn't have any..


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)

well this isn't gonna go well 









Russia Now Has a Second Frontline Set Up Just to Kill Its Deserters: Intel


Russian soldier on leaked call said: “If someone runs back, we snuff them out.”




www.thedailybeast.com






might as well just surrender


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)

i wouldn't do that if i were you.....that's a direct attack on the US.....js









Russia warns West: We can target your commercial satellites


A senior Russian foreign ministry official said that commercial satellites from the United States and its allies could become legitimate targets for Russia if they were involved in the war in Ukraine.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> it's hard to believe the CIA doesn't have a contract with Elon for global access, even in Russia.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585627091201974274


How would you know if they did or did not?


----------



## printer (Oct 27, 2022)

Lot of Poutine content today.

*Putin: Russia does not want to challenge the West*
Russia does not intend to challenge Western elites, the country does not seek hegemony. This was stated by Russian President Vladimir Putin during his speech at the Valdai discussion club.

“Russia does not challenge Western elites. We are not going to become a hegemon,” Putin said. The performance is broadcast in the URA.RU community on VKontakte.








Путин: Россия не хочет бросать вызов Западу


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Putin urged to reform the UN Security Council*
The UN Security Council needs to be reformed. This was stated by Russian President Vladimir Putin during his speech at the Valdai discussion club.

"It is worth thinking about changing the structure of the UN Security Council so that it reflects the world's diversity," Putin said. The broadcast is on the URA.RU page on the VKontakte social network.








Путин призвал реформировать Совбез ООН


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Putin said that he associates himself with the "lower classes"*
Russian President Vladimir Putin associates himself with the "lower classes" of society. This was stated by Russian President Vladimir Putin at the plenary session of the 19th meeting of the Valdai International Discussion Club.

“I associate myself with the lower classes. I have always felt very subtly what an ordinary person feels and how he lives, ”Putin said. The broadcast of his speech is in the URA.RU community on VKontakte.








Путин заявил, что ассоциирует себя с «низами»


Читайте на URA.RU




 ura-news.translate.goog





*Putin said that the special operation benefited Russia*
The special operation benefits Russia in terms of strengthening Russian sovereignty. This was stated by Russian President Vladimir Putin at the plenary session of the 19th meeting of the Valdai International Discussion Club.

“Of course, we have costs, and this primarily concerns the losses associated with SVO, there are economic losses. But there is a huge gain. What is happening is ultimately for the benefit of Russia and its future. This is due to the strengthening of our sovereignty, including in the economic sphere. They were afraid that if the West clicked, everything would fall apart, but no, nothing fell apart,” Putin said. The broadcast of his speech is in the URA.RU community on VKontakte.








Путин заявил, что спецоперация пошла на пользу России


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Putin: Without Russia, Donbass would have perished*
The Republic of Donbass without recognition from Russia and not including them in the Russian Federation would have come to an end. This was stated by Russian President Vladimir Putin at the plenary session of the 19th meeting of the Valdai International Discussion Club.

“Recognizing the independence of the republics of Donbass and abandoning it would be unacceptable. An independent Donbas would not have survived without its inclusion in Russia,” Putin said. The broadcast of his speech is in the URA.RU community on VKontakte.








Путин: без России Донбасс бы погиб


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Putin partially recognized the conflict between Russia and Ukraine as a civil war*
The conflict in Ukraine can partly be called a civil war. This was stated by Russian President Vladimir Putin at the plenary session of the 19th meeting of the Valdai International Discussion Club.

“The Russian and Ukrainian peoples are united, this is a historical fact. Partly, now there is a civil war. Ukraine has historically evolved as an artificial state,” Putin said. The broadcast of his speech is on the TV channel "Russia 24".








Путин частично признал конфликт России и Украины гражданской войной


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Putin: Russia knows where Ukraine is preparing a "dirty bomb"*
Russia is well aware of the process of creating a "dirty bomb" in Ukraine. This was stated by Russian President Vladimir Putin at the plenary session of the 19th meeting of the Valdai International Discussion Club.

“The Russian Federation knows approximately where the Ukrainians are preparing a “dirty bomb”. The Ukrainian authorities can load nuclear fuel into Tochka-U to create a "dirty bomb". Ukraine is doing everything to cover up the traces of the preparation of the "dirty bomb", therefore Russia fully supports the IAEA trip to Ukraine to verify reports of a "dirty bomb", Putin said. The broadcast is in the community URA.RU VKontakte








Путин: Россия знает, где Украина готовит «грязную бомбу»


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Kremlin: Putin will take part in urgent CSTO summit on Armenia*
Russian President Vladimir Putin will take part in an extraordinary session of the CSTO due to the aggravation between Armenia and Azerbaijan. This was announced by the press secretary of the President Dmitry Peskov.

"Putin plans to take part in a meeting of CSTO leaders on Friday," Peskov said, according to RIA Novosti. The meeting also plans to discuss measures to help Armenia.








Кремль: Путин примет участие в срочном саммите ОДКБ по Армении


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





Armenia asked Europe to take part in a ceasefire.

*Putin: The West wants to take all the resources of mankind*
Western countries need control over all the resources of mankind. This was stated by Russian President Vladimir Putin at the plenary session of the 19th meeting of the Valdai International Discussion Club.

“For the survival of Western civilization, the entire planet is necessary as a medium of existence. The West lays claim to all the resources of mankind,” Putin said. The broadcast of his speech is in the URA.RU community on VKontakte.








Путин: Запад хочет забрать себе все ресурсы человечества


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Putin: West stole Russia's foreign exchange reserves*
The authorities of the Western powers stole Russia's gold and foreign exchange reserves. This was stated by Russian President Vladimir Putin at the plenary session of the 19th meeting of the Valdai International Discussion Club.

“Western countries made a scratch-scratch and pocketed our gold and foreign exchange reserves,” Putin said. The broadcast is conducted by the URA.RU group on the VKontakte social network.








Путин: Запад украл золотовалютные резервы России


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





Could have put these all in one article but for propaganda purposes it might be best to have Putin's name all over the news. And in case you were wondering if the rumours have been true...

*Former worker of ZNPP revealed the reasons for Kyiv's provocation with a "dirty bomb"*
When asked by a URA.RU correspondent about the readiness of the Ukrainian authorities to use a “dirty bomb”, a former employee of the ZNPP, dismissed by the Ukrainian leadership for pro-Russian views, replied that the potential information noise around this event was considered the reason for the provocation. In this case, the physical damage from the use of the bomb will be minimal.

“The main reason for the use of a “dirty bomb” by Ukraine is that if used, there will be a big information noise, which could lead to new benefits for the Ukrainian authorities,” the employee said. He noted that physical damage and consequences from the use of such weapons would be minimal.

Earlier, Russian authorities warned Western and CIS countries about the danger of Ukraine using a " dirty bomb " during the conflict. Kyiv, in turn, rejects such accusations.








Бывший работник ЗАЭС раскрыл причины провокации Киева с «грязной бомбой»


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## printer (Oct 27, 2022)

*Putin said he constantly thinks about losses in a special military operation*
Russian President Vladimir Putin said that he constantly thinks about the losses in Russia's special military operation in Ukraine.

"Of course, we have costs. And above all, this concerns the losses associated with the conduct of a special military operation. I think about it all the time," Putin said at the plenary session of the Valdai International Discussion Club.

Putin noted that there are "economic losses" in the NMD, but there are also "huge gains."

"What is happening, without any doubt, ultimately - I want to emphasize this - is for the benefit of Russia and its future," the head of state added.

Russia launched a military operation in Ukraine on February 24. Russian President Vladimir Putin called its goal "the protection of people who have been subjected to genocide by the Kyiv regime for eight years." According to the Russian Defense Ministry, as of March 25, the Russian Armed Forces completed the main tasks of the first stage of the special operation - they significantly reduced the combat potential of Ukraine. The main goal in the Russian military department was called the liberation of Donbass .








Путин заявил, что постоянно думает о потерях в специальной военной операции


Президент РФ Владимир Путин заявил, что постоянно думает о потерях в специальной военной операции России на Украине. РИА Новости, 27.10.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





*Sweden clarified data on the vessel in the area of sabotage at Nord Stream* 
A representative of the Swedish Navy confirmed to RIA Novosti that a civilian ship flying the Russian flag is in the area of sabotage on the Nord Stream and Nord Stream 2 gas pipelines in the Baltic Sea.

Earlier, Swedish media reported that a Russian-flagged ship allegedly arrived in the economic zone of Sweden, where the branches of the Nord Streams were damaged.

“The civil vessel Nefit under the Russian flag was chartered by the company that owns the Nord Stream,” said Jimmy Adamsson, head of the communications department of the Swedish Navy, in response to a request to comment on the information that appeared in the media. 

Russian presidential spokesman Dmitry Peskov said earlier that he knew nothing about a Russian-flagged vessel that allegedly arrived in the economic zone of Sweden near the damaged Nord Stream.

The attacks took place on September 26 at once on two Russian export gas pipelines to Europe - Nord Stream and Nord Stream 2. Germany , Denmark and Sweden do not rule out targeted sabotage. The Nord Stream operator Nord Stream AG reported that the state of emergency on gas pipelines was unprecedented and it was impossible to estimate the timing of repairs. The Prosecutor General's Office of Russia initiated a case on an act of international terrorism after the damage to the Nord Stream gas pipelines.

Earlier, Danish Foreign Minister Jeppe Kofod announced the government's determination to refuse Russia's participation in the investigation of the sabotage and the identification of those responsible. As the official representative of the Russian Foreign Ministry, Maria Zakharova, stated, only if Russia is involved in the investigation of terrorist attacks can it be considered reliable and objective.








Швеция уточнила данные о судне в районе диверсии на "Северных потоках"


Представитель Военно-морских сил Швеции подтвердил РИА Новости данные о том, что гражданское судно под российским флагом находится в районе диверсии на... РИА Новости, 27.10.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





*Armed Forces of Ukraine are planning a provocation with a strike on a medical facility in the LPR, a source said* 
Ukrainian troops are planning a strike on a medical facility with the subsequent accusation of Russia of self-shelling, a source in the power structures of the LPR told RIA Novosti.

The source referred to a Ukrainian serviceman who did not want to follow the order received from Kyiv. The interlocutor of the agency clarified that the words of the military Armed Forces of Ukraine also confirm the intelligence data. 

Earlier, the acting head of the LPR, Leonid Pasechnik , by his decree, strengthened measures to ensure public order and protect military and strategic facilities. 

The Ukrainian military repeatedly fired at civilian objects and staged provocations. So, in August, the Armed Forces of Ukraine launched a strike from the HIMARS MLRS on a hospital in Stakhanov in the LPR , due to which three people were killed and seven were injured. As noted in the Russian Investigative Committee, the Ukrainian commanders knew in advance that they had chosen an existing civilian medical facility as a target.

In addition, in September and August, the Armed Forces of Ukraine repeatedly shelled hospitals in Donetsk, during one of which two medical workers were injured.

Russia has been conducting a military operation in Ukraine since February 24 . Vladimir Putin called its task "the protection of people who have been subjected to bullying and genocide by the Kiev regime for eight years." According to him, the ultimate goal is the liberation of Donbass and the creation of conditions that guarantee the security of Russia itself.








ВСУ планируют провокацию с ударом по медучреждению в ЛНР, сообщил источник


Украинские войска планируют удар по медицинскому учреждению с последующем обвинением России в самообстреле, сообщил РИА Новости источник в силовых структурах... РИА Новости, 27.10.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think they have an explosive onboard, they look like they are designed to go into foxholes and pillboxes and if something with 100 grams of plastic explosive joined them there, they would have a very bad day. Tanks and armored vehicles not so much. Here is what 100 grams of plastic explosive can do.


Will come in handy to blow up all those stolen washing machines.


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)

Looks like someone is a little scared lets say


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585384961917747200


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2022)

I'd shit myself if I was a politician there and told to get in a van because it is a "simulation"...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)

the evolution of Pooty's bullshit lies.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585236522478882817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585238369511956480


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2022)

ANC said:


> Will come in handy to blow up all those stolen washing machines.


They’re a source of integrated circuits! 

Iskander M2: now with a whiter, brighter tactical warhead with built-in fabrication softener cycle! And “spin down, rinse down” terminal guidance!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)

Little bit on the Lushy and Pooty movements in belarus


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585541296504164352


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)

ok who was smoking in the rail yard with the fuel tanker............

oh this is gonna hurt.....ouch


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585358767033835521


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> How would you know if they did or did not?


I guess the Russia's would know if a drone using it crashed inside Russia, but then again, they use American GPS to bomb cities, more accurate than theirs. It would be simply too useful for the DoD and CIA not to. Which is why Elons conversation with Putin and public actions have cause some concern, Elon is part of the military industrial complex now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

What is real and what is fake is hard to tell these days, here's a fake one I shared here from Twitter. I've seen video game clips passed off as real combat before and it's really hard to tell, especially with drone video, even if they are not blurred out. No doubt shit like that happens in Ukraine all the time, judging from the groups of wrecked Russian tanks we constantly see.









Fact Check: Viral Video Showing Ukraine Attacking Russian Tanks Is False | Newsmobile


Russia and Ukraine have been at war since February 24, 2022. While Russian President Vladimir Putin accused Ukraine's security services of attacking the Kerch bridge, Ukraine denied that they were behind the attack. In the above context, a video has gone viral on social media showing some tanks...




newsmobile.in


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

Who invaded another country in violation of the UN charter Vlad?
Who committed and is committing war crimes and crimes against humanity Vlad?
Who is threatening the use of nuclear weapons Vlad?
Who has a half a million citizens voting with their feet to avoid conscription Vlad?
Who has got his balls in a vice now Vlad?
Who fucked up fatally Vlad?

It ain't the west Vlad, it's the world and if ya use a nuke it will be more of the world. The reason you fucked your job up Vlad is because you are not very good at it and there is 20 years of evidence, an army, economy and society broken by lies and corruption prove it. In a vast rich country with a fortune in oil and gas revenue coming in for over 20 years, Russia should have a developed an economy and domestic manufacturing base, Russians should be living like kings, not shit.









Putin blasts West, says world faces most dangerous decade since WW2


President Vladimir Putin said on Thursday that the world faced the most dangerous decade since World War Two as Western elites scrambled to prevent the inevitable crumbling of the global dominance of the United States and its allies.




www.reuters.com


----------



## printer (Oct 27, 2022)

Written off in advance How an untrained and unarmed ‘platoon’ of new conscripts from Moscow was decimated near Svatove — Meduza


On October 8, a group of new conscripts from the Moscow region recorded an understated but still urgent video, in which they hoped to tell the civilian audience about their circumstances. Their platoon of 30 was about to be sent to Lyman, to take part in a Russian offensive there. The soldiers...




meduza.io













‘If you croak, we’ll say you killed yourself.’ A 20-year-old Moscow conscript went on a hunger strike and refused to wear a uniform or follow orders. Two weeks later, he was discharged and came home. — Meduza


The 20-year-old Anton Gnedovets worked as a milling machine operator at the Bauman MGTU, a Moscow technology school. When drafted into the Russian army, he went on a hunger strike, refusing to wear a uniform or obey orders. Within two weeks, he succeeded in getting discharged from the army, and...




meduza.io


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What is real and what is fake is hard to tell these days, here's a fake one I shared here from Twitter. I've seen video game clips passed off as real combat before and it's really hard to tell, especially with drone video, even if they are not blurred out. No doubt shit like that happens in Ukraine all the time, judging from the groups of wrecked Russian tanks we constantly see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wasn't gonna say anything, that vid was from a war game

here dunno if you like gaming and such...








Images | Arma 3 | Official Website


Experience true combat gameplay in a massive military sandbox. Authentic, diverse, open - Arma 3 sends you to war.




arma3.com


----------



## printer (Oct 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Who invaded another country in violation of the UN charter Vlad?
> Who committed and is committing war crimes and crimes against humanity Vlad?
> Who is threatening the use of nuclear weapons Vlad?
> Who has a half a million citizens voting with their feet to avoid conscription Vlad?
> ...


Putin - "But I have a veto."


----------



## printer (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)

well in the propagandist bullshit front.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585315793889538049


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wasn't gonna say anything, that vid was from a war game
> 
> here dunno if you like gaming and such...
> 
> ...


I only fly FPV sims, but they are getting good too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I only fly FPV sims, but they are getting good too.


i don't have the power to play Arma, but from what i've seen of the vids from it, it's looks cool.......you can all sorts of things......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Institute for the Study of War
> 
> 
> A Reuters investigation of a document trove found in an abandoned Russian command post in Balakliya, Kharkiv Oblast, supports ISW’s longstanding assessments about the poor condition of Russian forces. ISW has long assessed that the conventional Russian m
> ...


Word spreads, even to Afghanistan, of the meatgrinder and fiasco that awaits them in Ukraine. I'm sure the CIA and others have been reposting videos of Muslim's treatment and the bigotry in the Russian army. They have cellphones there too and of course rumors and traditional news sources, even TV in some places.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i don't have the power to play Arma, but from what i've seen of the vids from it, it's looks cool.......you can all sorts of things......


My hot gaming system I bought for sims died awhile back so I haven't been doing much and I'm waiting for better processors and graphics, which are evolving fast. Bit coin mining has driven the price of FPUs through the roof for now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i don't have the power to play Arma, but from what i've seen of the vids from it, it's looks cool.......you can all sorts of things......


He's me learning to fly a racing quad on my gaming system, the sim is as realistic as it gets in terms of performance and simulating a real quad. This is much cheaper than the real thing cause ya tend to crash and repair racing quads quite a bit! I use the same transmitter plugged into the computer as I use to fly.

I had 20minute training sessions a few times a day and it's kinda like learning to ride a bike or swim. It does save you from the "walk of shame" to pick up your drone/plane.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's me learning to fly a racing quad on my gaming system, the sim is as realistic as it gets in terms of performance and simulating a real quad. This is much cheaper than the real thing cause ya tend to crash and repair racing quads quite a bit! I use the same transmitter plugged into the computer as I use to fly.
> 
> I had 20minute training sessions a few times a day and it's kinda like learning to ride a bike or swim. It does save you from the "walk of shame" to pick up your drone/plane.


i was at walley world and saw them......scratch my chin wiskers a little..... , bout a bill to get it too, prolly wouldn't be to bad for a starter


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i was at walley world and saw them......scratch my chin wiskers a little..... , bout a bill to get it too, prolly wouldn't be to bad for a starter


Make sure it's under 250 grams or you will need a license, but there are a lot of sub 250 things these days and they tend to be cheaper. 

Here is an example of a sub 220 gram flywoo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585483429986066432


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | We expect the attack from the North, Ruzzia should expect it from China*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

US military budget $750 billion, military aid to Ukraine so far $18 billion, result, almost the complete destruction of the Russian army, both in reality and myth with Russia now desperate and on the ropes. A bargain and a good bet if there ever were one!






*Retired general says Russia showing 'real dysfunction'*

249,254 views Oct 27, 2022 Retired Lt. Gen. Mark Hertling tells CNN's John Vause why Russian forces are dealing with shortages of crucial supplies and explains the impact of US military aid given to Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585749560206708738


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

So, the Russian's say this is one of their twitter bots.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585619178857324545


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

What happens to Russian railheads when HIMARS or M777s get in range. Some tanks and other equipment are gonna be out of fuel and unable to move, or even retreat. Tanks are useless targets without fuel and stay where they leave them when they run.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585567160637743106


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

This is interesting and will get Elon's attention, just nationalize SpaceX! A bunch of WANs would do it and routers would be easy and cheap to produce, the more basic the service the easier it would be, though a WAN can be jammed.






*Let's talk about the US wanting a new internet service....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

This could mean trouble and the in-person transmission of very high-level intelligence his mission could be a message that Joe wants taken seriously. Putin looks like he might get stupid, he's desperate and lashing out as he goes down the drain.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585486565253545984


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

You don't do this shit to most of the fighting age males in the country without paying a price, more so when peace comes. Some will organize and when they do there will be trouble, especially if they have the right leader. These videos and more are forever on the internet and will be widely seen in Russia eventually. I can't see how Vlad or his party can survive it there will be consequences for this.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is interesting and will get Elon's attention, just nationalize SpaceX! A bunch of WANs would do it and routers would be easy and cheap to produce, the more basic the service the easier it would be, though a WAN can be jammed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don’t encourage LarStink


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

*Hear what ex-CIA counterterrorism chief saw in Putin's speech*

108 views Oct 28, 2022 Former CIA counterterrorism chief Douglas London talks to CNN's Erin Burnett about what he saw from Russian President Vladimir Putin's nearly four-hour long speech.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> don’t encourage LarStink


I'm not that big a fan, it will eventually make the stars look like strobe lights instead of twinkling. Not just starlink plans these kinds of systems, other American companies and China will be launching tens of thousands of them. Ground based astronomy will have issues.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm not that big a fan, it will eventually make the stars look like strobe lights instead of twinkling. Not just starlink plans these kinds of systems, other American companies and China will be launching tens of thousands of them. Ground based astronomy will have issues.


My other concern, and I hope that it will prove silly, is that it will make the solar system oddly bright in the microwave band. We may be sending a menu.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> My other concern, and I hope that it will prove silly, is that it will make the solar system oddly bright in the microwave band. We may be sending a menu.


It will be decades until the radiation hits anywhere likely and if they can understand the content, they won't bother with us.
I Love Lucy has been on its way for near 70 years along with the 50's in general.


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm not that big a fan, it will eventually make the stars look like strobe lights instead of twinkling. Not just starlink plans these kinds of systems, other American companies and China will be launching tens of thousands of them. Ground based astronomy will have issues.


That's why when they emailed me to say my unit was ready to ship I cancelled. Got my deposit back in 2 days.

When we go up to our cabin we used to always lie on the dock just after sunset and see who could find the most satellites. That game is shot all to hell now.


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> My other concern, and I hope that it will prove silly, is that it will make the solar system oddly bright in the microwave band. We may be sending a menu.


It's a cookbook! lol

That's where deSantis got the idea to trick the border crossers I bet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

Just leave ukraine including Crimea and declare peace, problem solved, then he can focus on saving his own neck, which is going to become an increasing problem. There is no way out except to accept defeat and leave all of Ukraine, suck it up Vlad or get kicked out and humiliated in the process.

*Let's talk about Putin's new committee....*


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> It's a cookbook! lol
> 
> That's where deSantis got the idea to trick the border crossers I bet.


I don’t see the connection. Explain it to me?


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t see the connection. Explain it to me?


You never watched the original Twilight Zone episodes?

The aliens show up and treat humans like kings. Tell them about the great life they could have on their planet and walk around with that book, To Serve Humans like it's their f'n bible. As a bunch of people are going up the gangplank to get on the flying saucer a guy runs out of the crowd and yells to his ex girlfriend? "Don't go! It's a cook book! Then they shove her onboard and go.

That was a good one. Rod Sterling narrated.

Edit: There was a Simpson's episode based on that one.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> You never watched the original Twilight Zone episodes?
> 
> The aliens show up and treat humans like kings. Tell them about the great life they could have on their planet and walk around with that book, To Serve Humans like it's their f'n bible. As a bunch of people are going up the gangplank to get on the flying saucer a guy runs out of the crowd and yells to his ex girlfriend? "Don't go! It's a cook book! Then they shove her onboard and go.
> 
> ...


Okay, now bring it home for me and please tell me how DeSantis figures in.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 27, 2022)

The soldiers examined the NLAW and Javelin, as well as Panzerfaust 3.

*Quote:* "Most likely, the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation have passed a few of captured samples to their colleagues, so that the Belarusian could see a famous Javelin with their own eyes and not on images from the Internet.

There are no reports whether the Russian colleagues demonstrated how to use the Western weapons. We hope that the Belarusian soldiers have themselves seen the results of using NLAW, Javelin, and Panzerfaust 3 on armoured vehicles online."


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Okay, now bring it home for me and please tell me how DeSantis figures in.


He's using the same con the aliens used on the humans. Big promises they never planned to keep. Flying the undocumented from Texas to New York to prove some demented point about Dems and open borders. Thousands of them so far.


----------



## ANC (Oct 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's me learning to fly a racing quad on my gaming system, the sim is as realistic as it gets in terms of performance and simulating a real quad. This is much cheaper than the real thing cause ya tend to crash and repair racing quads quite a bit! I use the same transmitter plugged into the computer as I use to fly.
> 
> I had 20minute training sessions a few times a day and it's kinda like learning to ride a bike or swim. It does save you from the "walk of shame" to pick up your drone/plane.


I'd like to give that a shot, although I am used to keyboard or joystick if it must.. I'm from the generation that had analog youths and digital adulthoods. I love flying anything in games, usually fighter planes or jets.... I probably have thousands of hours of flying time over maybe 30 years.


----------



## ANC (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## sunni (Oct 28, 2022)

not related to current postings but please refrain from posting graphic photos page should be SFW 

We all know the horrors of war, we dont need to physically be posting graphic photos since they cannot be hidden or censored on the forum (spoiler photosdont work i still have to look at it)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)

Moves away from Russia and to Europe and China...









Kazakhstan Signs Deal to Make Hydrogen at a $50 Billion-Plant


Kazakhstan plans to start producing green hydrogen via a $50 billion project by the end of the decade to help Europe to reduce reliance on fossil fuels.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)

Flushing Vlad down history's toilet would be a major forgien affairs accomplishment. For an unpopular guy, he sure is getting a lot of popular stuff done with a slim margin in congress. But many Americans want something other than prosperity and winning, they want a fucking loser with a big mouth and no brain. We will see what the new congress brings, more bullshit theater or moving forward and solving problems. I'm sure more tax cuts and getting rid of social security will do wonders for the economy since the republicans are thought better at managing the economy, in spite of crashing it twice.

So fist ya talk about it and then ya act, Vlad will need to go full Stalin to try and hang on. Shit like that happens when people's votes don't count because fascist count them and the opposition is knocked off. For those who don't like democracy there is the example of Russia and what a big strong leader can do for a country!









Russia’s elite begins to ponder a Putinless future


Once unthinkable, the president’s removal can at least be contemplated




www.economist.com


----------



## ANC (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2022)

I think Pooty's day's are numbered, we'll see......


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2022)

well well well.....what are you doing.....hmmmm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585581069134446592
Putin's goddaughter fleeing....hmmmm....

This is from the Lithuanian Press








Russian journalist Sobchak used Israeli passport to enter Lituania – official


Russian journalist and TV host Ksenia Sobchak entered Lithuania with an Israeli passport, Darius Jauniškis, head of Lith...




www.lrt.lt


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2022)

Medvedev proposes to fulfil Russia’s “demands” so Ukrainians can have electricity


STANISLAV POHORILOV – FRIDAY, 28 OCTOBER 2022, 14:47Dmitry Medvedev, the Deputy Chairman of the Security Council of the Russian Federation, has said that in order for the Russian military to stop attacking the energy system, Ukraine must fulfil the Kremlin’s demands. The Office of the President...




www.pravda.com.ua





after reading this the seagul says:



met our demand and we'll quit hitting the power supplies = terroristic threat from the state.....?????


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> well well well.....what are you doing.....hmmmm
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585581069134446592
> ...


I think even Vlad's family are starting to voice concerns, he has two grown well educated daughters and grand kids. She might be heading to Israel with the family cash while she can, or she might disagree with the fiasco Putin is inflicting on Russia. Any Russian patriot would be concerned, Vlad is not just clinging to the past, he was clawing for it and the younger generation of Russia want to move forward. They've had a good taste of the west and plenty of exposure to global media through technology and the internet. Putin killed his country and the army with incompetence, lies and corruption, Putin destroyed people's faith and the truth with a storm of bullshit and disinformation that brainwashed enough of the country to cheat the rest of the way. Russia is becoming a failed state before our eyes, this shit with Vlad is the last act of a loser.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think even Vlad's family are starting to voice concerns, he has two grown well educated daughters and grand kids. She might be heading to Israel with the family cash while she can, or she might disagree with the fiasco Putin is inflicting on Russia. Any Russian patriot would be concerned, Vlad is not just clinging to the past, he was clawing for it and the younger generation of Russia want to move forward. They've had a good taste of the west and plenty of exposure to global media through technology and the internet. Putin killed his country and the army with incompetence, lies and corruption, Putin destroyed people's faith and the truth with a storm of bullshit and disinformation that brainwashed enough of the country to cheat the rest of the way. Russia is becoming a failed state before our eyes, this shit with Vlad is the last act of a loser.


dunno about this one.......think she's a 180 opposite of Putin.....did a little Wiki sloothing...

little bit:

On 7 September 2012, MTV Russia launched a talk-show _GosDep (State Department) with Ksenia Sobchak_. The show was supposed to cover hot social and political issues. The first episode of the show, titled "Where is Putin leading us?" featured interviews with the head of Left Front Sergei Udaltsov, member of "Solidarnost" (Solidarity) movement Ilya Yashin, and eco-activist Yevgeniya Chirikova.[8] However, the show was promptly shut down after one episode. The second episode was supposed to feature an interview with anti-corruption blogger Alexei Navalny. MTV Russia representatives explained their decision to cancel the show with the lack of interest in politics among the channel's audience.[9] 

little minx she is......maybe someone to watch later on









Ksenia Sobchak - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ANC (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## husita (Oct 28, 2022)

Czech ministry celebrating democracy:

„Překračují všechny meze.“ V Rusku vadí vlajka s Putinem ve vaku na mrtvoly - Seznam Zprávy (seznamzpravy.cz)


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586020392044761089


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)

Hopefully Vlad will die shortly after by falling out a window in the Kremlin.






*RUSSIAN Economy Will DIE BY WINTER Due to Mobilization According to Prominent Russian Economist*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586013303456907265


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585719021848387585


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2022)

no more gas money for pooty....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586039007753838592


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2022)

no wonder they're buying shit from Iran and North Korea


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585972956508798977


----------



## printer (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585744919032868864


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5218997


and the first time you move it, it will fall apart....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 28, 2022)

Latest Russian camo - a bit light on protection me thinks.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and the first time you move it, it will fall apart....


Shitty MDF board


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and the first time you move it, it will fall apart....


They have cardboard ones too, a bag and a box as a bonus.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Shitty MDF board


Designed for single use.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)

Russia doesn't have many cruises missiles left and this kind of thing would be reserved for them, they are more accurate, are harder to hit and pack a much bigger bang than a small drone. The Iranian drones are almost ineffective now since the Ukrainians have been getting Israeli help in downing them cheaply (I suspect), though they were getting high percentages of them before that.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583518532377399296


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Latest Russian camo - a bit light on protection me thinks.
> 
> View attachment 5219000


might be a little cold as well


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Latest Russian camo - a bit light on protection me thinks.
> 
> View attachment 5219000


one can simply disappear into the nearest pride rally. Gone!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Designed for single use.


They won’t need them because the Russians will be flat-pack ready.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> They won’t need them because the Russians will be flat-pack ready.


St. Javelin didn't leave much of many, death by cremation.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> St. Javelin didn't leave much of many, death by cremation.


Their spirits file by their patron deity, wave and say
“Hi, Mars!”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)

I don't think it failed, where's the front end where the warhead is? There is more damage here than a simple crash at 100kph, the warhead directs most of the blast forward like a shotgun. A lot of electronics in that drone, RC drones have a pretty sophisticated flight control computer no more than 2"x2" in size. Props fold forward and that looks like a pretty aggressive pitch on the prop blades, so the motor must have some grunt.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585953038820290561


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Their spirits file by their patron deity, wave and say
> “Hi, Mars!”


Vlad reminds me of the King of the cockroaches in the old Fabulous Furry Freak Bros. comics. Who used to say "Lot's more where they came from" when his minions got crushed.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad reminds me of the King of the cockroaches in the old Fabulous Furry Freak Bros. comics. Who used to say "Lot's more where they came from" when his minions got crushed.
> 
> View attachment 5219006


I remember a panel where they were raiding a retiree’s medicine cabinet. Franklin I think was looking through a PDR and advising:
“Red and yella - kill a fella;
green and white - up all night!”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585423769077694467


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)

I don't agree about the German economic outlook, much depends on the weather this winter. I know it isn't mentioned much but there is natural gas in Ukraine and Germany is in such dire straits, they should make it a war like priority to develop it using existing pipelines and new ones they can start through Poland immediately, Poland needs NG too. Ukraine should be eager to start punching holes in the ground and developing fields with western help, start where the Russians aren't and employ lots of decoys. Cap the wells and sandbag them in until the pipeline gets built to them and give the Russians something else to waste their dwindling supply of missiles and drones on other than cities and power grids. Use them as bait in the wide-open spaces and have AA point defense around them. The sooner they start the sooner they get the gas. They need to bet on the defeat and exit of the Russian army, a good bet at this point and they can help quicken the pace. An NG pipeline buried 2 meters underground would be hard for the Russians to hit much less damage






*Peter Zeihan Warns - Russia Is Facing A Great Famine And Entering A Horrific Financial Crisis*

102,234 views Oct 27, 2022 Peter Zeihan Warns - Russia Is Facing A Great Famine And Entering A Horrific Financial Crisis


----------



## printer (Oct 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585744919032868864


Need to figure out how to make the smoke less visible.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585374648929488898


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583816096527699969


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 28, 2022)

Latest in Iranian / Russian tech *- *dubbed *говнюк 

Seems deadly. 

*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 28, 2022)

2 frozen soviets 1940 - expect more ORCicles this winter.


----------



## Horselover fat (Oct 28, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> 2 frozen soviets 1940 - expect more ORCicles this winter.
> 
> View attachment 5219113









Prop them up so the rest know where they are headed.


----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2022)

They must be having trouble with the prisoners they are recruiting for them to reach out and touch this guy, special forces got him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586275543506456579


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2022)

Except for nukes Russia will be practically defenseless and will be for a long time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586285539363377152


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2022)

So, yer gonna elect these guys eh? Would Trump lose his golf courses or something. Russia has allies in America, and they might soon be in power, fascists form alliances too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586208303138455552


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586069820985991168


----------



## printer (Oct 29, 2022)

*Drone attacked the waters of the Sevastopol Bay*
A drone is attacking the waters of the Sevastopol Bay, the ships of the Black Sea Fleet are repelling it. This was announced by Governor Mikhail Razvozhaev in his telegram channel.

“The ships of the Black Sea Fleet are repelling an UAV attack in the waters of the Sevastopol Bay. No objects were hit in the city,” he wrote. The head of Sevastopol urged to remain calm, answering that the situation is under control, all operational services are at the ready.








Беспилотник атаковал акваторию Севастопольской бухты


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Russia decided to withdraw from the grain deal*
Russia suspends participation in the grain deal. This is reported by the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation.

“The Russian side suspends participation in the implementation of agreements on the export of agricultural products from Ukrainian ports,” the ministry explained. The Ministry of Defense announced this in its telegram channel.








Россия решила выйти из зерновой сделки


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*It became known about the possible vacation of General Lapin*
Colonel-General Alexander Lapin , commander of the "Center" grouping of troops during the special operation in Ukraine , was not removed from his post, but took a three-week vacation. Ura.ru became aware of this.

According to a source in the Defense Ministry, Lapin "was given time to rest," referring to the fact that he commanded troops from the very beginning of the special operation. “At the beginning of next week, he will fly to the hospital, heal, then rest for another week and return to duty,” the agency’s source added.

At the same time, another source of Ura.ru said that Lapin, going on vacation and writing a corresponding report, would nevertheless leave the post of commander.

Earlier, on October 29, ChGTRK Grozny reported that General Alexander Lapin had been removed from his post. The TV channel did not give the reasons why such a decision was allegedly made. Previously, he was repeatedly criticized by the head of the Chechen Republic  Ramzan Kadyrov .








Стало известно о возможном отпуске генерала Лапина


Командующий группировкой войск «Центр» при проведении специальной военной операции на Украине генерал-полковник Александр Лапин не отстранен, а взял трехнедельный отпуск. «В начале следующей недели он полетит в госпиталь, подлечится, потом еще неделю отдохнет и вернется в строй», — добавил...




lenta-ru.translate.goog





*Russia announced its readiness to completely replace Ukrainian grain*
Given the high harvest of 2022, Moscow is ready to completely replace Ukrainian grain and make deliveries to all interested states at affordable prices. This was stated by the Minister of Agriculture of Russia  Dmitry Patrushev , reports on Saturday, October 29, RIA Novosti .

“This year, 150 million tons of grain have already been harvested in Russia, and we estimate the export potential for the current season at more than 50 million tons,” said the head of the Russian Ministry of Agriculture .

Earlier on October 29, the Ministry of Defense announced that Russia was suspending participation in the grain deal after the attack of drones of the Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU) on Sevastopol and the Black Sea Fleet stationed in the city bay. The War Department pointed to British involvement in the attack , calling it a terrorist attack. It was also noted that the attacked ships ensured the security of the grain corridor.

The grain deal was signed on July 22 in Istanbul by Russia, Ukraine, Turkey and the UN . The agreement involves the export of Ukrainian grain, food and fertilizer across the Black Sea from three ports, including Odessa .








Россия заявила о готовности полностью заместить украинское зерно


С учетом высокого урожая 2022 года Москва готова полностью заместить украинское зерно и производить поставки всем желающим государствам по приемлемым ценам. Об этом заявил министр сельского хозяйства России Дмитрий Патрушев, который отметил, что к настоящему моменту в стране собрано 150...




lenta-ru.translate.goog





*Russia after the terrorist attack from Kyiv will stop participation in the grain deal *
Russia suspends participation in the grain deal after the terrorist attack in the waters of Sevastopol, the Ministry of Defense reported.

"Given the October 29 terrorist act carried out by the Kyiv regime with the participation of British specialists against ships of the Black Sea Fleet and civilian vessels involved in ensuring the security of the" grain corridor ", the Russian side suspends participation in the implementation of agreements on the export of agricultural products from Ukrainian ports," the Russian side said. department.

This morning, ships of the Black Sea Fleet repulsed an attack by air and surface-type drones in the waters of the Sevastopol Bay. Objects in the city were not affected. The attack lasted several hours, the governor of Sevastopol Mikhail Razvozhaev called it the most massive since the beginning of the special operation.

According to the Ministry of Defense, the terrorist act was carried out by the military of the Ukrainian 73rd Special Center for Maritime Operations. They were led by British specialists stationed in the city of Ochakov in Mykolaiv Oblast .








Россия после теракта со стороны Киева остановит участие в зерновой сделке


Россия приостанавливает участие в зерновой сделке после теракта в акватории Севастополя, сообщило Минобороны. РИА Новости, 29.10.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2022)

printer said:


> *Drone attacked the waters of the Sevastopol Bay*
> A drone is attacking the waters of the Sevastopol Bay, the ships of the Black Sea Fleet are repelling it. This was announced by Governor Mikhail Razvozhaev in his telegram channel.
> 
> “The ships of the Black Sea Fleet are repelling an UAV attack in the waters of the Sevastopol Bay. No objects were hit in the city,” he wrote. The head of Sevastopol urged to remain calm, answering that the situation is under control, all operational services are at the ready.
> ...


Just more evidence that the Putin government is shitting itself in panic, it's not just Vlad, but those who depend on him for their power too. If there was a coup, the army people would be ok, Vlad, some oligarchs, his cronies and the mercenaries not so much. There could be a new Chechen war, between them and the Russian army!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2022)

Uncle Sam has Russian money too, both government and sanctioned Oligarch money some of which is held for Vlad by proxies. The EU would also have private Russian money they could go after, the UK too, the Russians could end up paying the entire shot for the war, reconstruction of Ukraine and compensation of its citizens, repayment for all the arms used to kill the dumb fucks. This would include aid from Uncle Sam, the EU and others, with interest. The first $200 billion comes out of Vlad's cash, if he has it, right off the top!

Bad enough to get the shit beat out of ya, but to have to pay for the stick that did it would be humiliating.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586329649797541888


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2022)

Why attack with a drone boat during the day? No doubt it got hit and blew up.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586358395933970433


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why attack with a drone boat during the day? No doubt it got hit and blew up.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586358395933970433


haven’t seen shooting like that since the original Star Wars.


----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2022)

Infamous russian propagandist, radio host, youtuber, and militant Igor Nevyanskii aka "Dark Marshall" got "demonetized" by the Armed Forces of Ukraine. Don't forget: supporting russki mir is bad for your health, reach, and CPM.


----------



## printer (Oct 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586269146693926912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586350597627781120


----------



## printer (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2022)

'Feeding meat to a meat grinder': Analyst describes what new Russian soldiers are facing | CNN


Ret. Lt. Gen. Mark Hertling explains where the battle for Kherson in Ukraine stands and how Russia is using their new conscripted soldiers.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2022)

What causes armies to lose the will to fight? Here's what history tells us -- and what Putin may soon find out | CNN


History is full of examples of dispirited armies that "quiet quit" — stopped attacking the enemy and essentially disengaged from battle. Here's why that happens, and what it could mean for the weary Russian army in Ukraine.




www.cnn.com


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2022)

Russian official: US reducing ‘nuclear threshold’ by deploying modernized weapons


Russia’s Deputy Foreign Minister Alexander Grushko on Saturday accused the U.S. of reducing the “nuclear threshold” by deploying modernized tactical nuclear weapons to NATO bases in Europe. “We can…



thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Russian official: US reducing ‘nuclear threshold’ by deploying modernized weapons
> 
> 
> Russia’s Deputy Foreign Minister Alexander Grushko on Saturday accused the U.S. of reducing the “nuclear threshold” by deploying modernized tactical nuclear weapons to NATO bases in Europe. “We can…
> ...


Keep the slow steady pressure on until they crack, first on the battlefield and then in Moscow. Threaten to use nukes constantly and they could have them on their doorstep, use them in Ukraine and they could be stationed there a few of minutes from Vlad's doorstep. Unfortunately, ya gotta play chicken with the fucker, but he's driving a Lada and Uncle Sam is driving a Hummer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2022)

Roll1UpZ said:


>


Joined 15 minutes ago and already testing the limits with a sock, you've been here before, the fast entry to politics is a dead giveaway along with the first post and username.

*Roll1UpZ*
New Member · 113
Joined 16 minutes ago


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2022)

Alert!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2022)

Glad that port took it in shorts if its true, pooty is prolly pissed right now..


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joined 15 minutes ago and already testing the limits with a sock, you've been here before, the fast entry to politics is a dead giveaway along with the first post and username.
> 
> *Roll1UpZ*
> New Member · 113
> Joined 16 minutes ago


oh don’t feed it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2022)

*How Russia sends more mobilised to war: they are lacking in weapons and supplies*

14,194 views Oct 29, 2022 The Russian soldiers are without uniforms, ammunition, weapons, communication, food, water and medicine. Most of those mobilised men in Russia are sent to the war in Ukraine like that. And their relatives have increasingly begun to receive news about their men killed. Only in the first month of so-called 'partial' mobilisation more than 25 mobilised Russians from different regions have already been killed in Ukraine, according to the publication 'Important stories'. At least 30 more servicemen have been killed at assembly points and in military units. Our correspondent will tell how Russia knowingly sends its citizens to their death further in our report.


----------



## printer (Oct 29, 2022)

*Armed Forces of Ukraine suspended participation in the grain initiative*
Russia has officially notified UN Secretary General  António Guterres of the suspension of participation in the Black Sea Grain Initiative, this is stated in a letter from Vasily Nebenzi, Permanent Representative of the Russian Federation to the international organization, writes RIA Novosti .

The Permanent Representative of Russia to the UN sent an official appeal saying that Moscow has decided to suspend the deal for an indefinite period.

Against the backdrop of this attack by the Ukrainian Armed Forces, Russia cannot guarantee the safety of civilian ships sailing under the aforementioned initiatives. Thus, from today, the Russian side suspends the initiative for an indefinite period

*The diplomat explained that the decision was made after the terrorist attack by the Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU), which attacked ships and infrastructure in the waters of Sevastopol . The attack by Ukrainian drones was carried out under the cover of security corridors intended for the implementation of the so-called Black Sea Initiative. These routes were used in the export of agricultural products from Ukraine.*

On Saturday, October 29, the Russian Ministry of Defense announced that Moscow was suspending participation in the grain deal . The military department indicated that British specialists were involved in the attacks.

Taking into account the terrorist act against the ships of the Black Sea Fleet and civilian ships, the Russian side suspends participation in the implementation of agreements on the export of agricultural products from Ukrainian ports








Россия после теракта со стороны ВСУ приостановила участие в зерновой инициативе


Постоянный представитель России при ООН Василий Небензя официально уведомил международную организацию, что Москва приостановила участие в зерновой инициативе. Дипломат напомнил, что Вооруженные силы Украины в субботу атаковали корабли и инфраструктуру в акватории Севастополя.




 lenta-ru.translate.goog





This is the most I can find in Russian news sources of the attack. No mention of the ship, unlike the information the world is getting the Russian people are far to sensitive to be told at this time.


----------



## printer (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Glad that port took it in shorts if its true, pooty is prolly pissed right now..


They must have sunk some ships or caused some other critical damage to Piss Putin off, so he shuts down the grain deal. It could lead to the destruction of the Black Seas fleet if they start sinking grain ships, which would be quickly US registered and flagged. Stick truck mounted Harpoon anti-ship missiles on one of the cargo hatches and a few stingers. A Turkish Naval escort would also discourage attacks. NATO anti-submarine planes patrolling international waters in the Black Sea could sink anything that attacked a civilian grain ship in international waters. They are attacking the Russian Naval and air bases in Crimea for a reason and that is to reduce Russian control over the Black Sea.

They have drones similar to the Iranian ones that are stealth and can go the distance. We know what those kayak like drone boats were for now, how they controlled them and got such a good video feed from a distance is interesting. They might have used a highflying drone offshore to relay radio signals. Steer one of them into a ship and the sensors on the front detonate a warhead. If it sank a few feet before detonating it would be even more effective, a small charge to sink it and a hydrostatically triggered one to detonate the warhead 10 feet under the water to better sink the target.

Make one of the drone boats an AA one with a camera and a stinger or two on a gimbal for those pesky helicopters, shoot one down and the rest will get shy about being in gun range over water. The rest of the swarm can deal with the ships, if they were carrying a torpedo underneath the drone boat to get it in range, they might be onto something.


----------



## printer (Oct 29, 2022)

Need to turn on closed caption.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2022)

Now the Ukrainians are doing to the Russians, what they did to them on the eastern front this spring. They are using artillery to kill them at a distance and avoid close combat with the best troops they have left, who are being supplemented now with cannon fodder. Those they are reducing and panicking while also targeting the rear areas where the experienced regular troops are. They have the artillery advantage now and it is precisely hitting the Russians while drones swarm overhead and artillery and mortar rounds rain down with great accuracy. By the time the tanks and infantry hit their lines those alive and still there have full shorts and are ready to surrender.

Vlad's army is being worn away and there could be tens of thousands of Russians taken prisoner in the coming months, perhaps sooner if they break. The Russian army of reality and myth is being destroyed before the world's eyes by a much smaller and poor country fighting with a lot of help, but with one hand tied behind its back. Until recently they were doing it with mostly old Soviet weapons, leftovers from the cold war, the same ones the Russians used.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586487255077908481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586487253937033216


----------



## printer (Oct 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They must have sunk some ships or caused some other critical damage to Piss Putin off, so he shuts down the grain deal. It could lead to the destruction of the Black Seas fleet if they start sinking grain ships, which would be quickly US registered and flagged. Stick truck mounted Harpoon anti-ship missiles on one of the cargo hatches and a few stingers. A Turkish Naval escort would also discourage attacks. NATO anti-submarine planes patrolling international waters in the Black Sea could sink anything that attacked a civilian grain ship in international waters. They are attacking the Russian Naval and air bases in Crimea for a reason and that is to reduce Russian control over the Black Sea.
> 
> They have drones similar to the Iranian ones that are stealth and can go the distance. We know what those kayak like drone boats were for now, how they controlled them and got such a good video feed from a distance is interesting. They might have used a highflying drone offshore to relay radio signals. Steer one of them into a ship and the sensors on the front detonate a warhead. If it sank a few feet before detonating it would be even more effective, a small charge to sink it and a hydrostatically triggered one to detonate the warhead 10 feet under the water to better sink the target.
> 
> Make one of the drone boats an AA one with a camera and a stinger or two on a gimbal for those pesky helicopters, shoot one down and the rest will get shy about being in gun range over water. The rest of the swarm can deal with the ships, if they were carrying a torpedo underneath the drone boat to get it in range, they might be onto something.


Russia was pissed at the deal as they wanted to ship their own grain and fertilizer. The problem was that the Russian ships could not get insurance and without insurance they would not be allowed into ports. They were talking about walking out of the deal weeks ago if not months. In the end they stopped letting ships loaded with grain from leaving Odessa. 

*Ukraine says Russia deliberately delaying passage of 150 grain ships*
Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskiy on Friday accused Russia of deliberately delaying the passage of ships carrying grain exports under a U.N. brokered-deal, and said 150 vessels were waiting to be loaded.

Kyiv has exported almost 11 million tonnes of grains and other foods since July, when the United Nations signed the agreement with Russia, Ukraine and Turkey.

In a video address, Zelenskiy said the delay meant Ukraine grain exports were short 3 million tonnes - which he said was enough to feed 10 million people

The deal runs out in November but talks on an extension are not making much progress because Russian concerns are not being taken into proper account, Russia's U.N. ambassador in Geneva said on Thursday.

Zelenskiy said in Friday's video address that "the enemy is doing everything to slow down our food exports... as of today, more than 150 ships are queuing to fulfill contractual obligations on the delivery of our agricultural products."

"This is an artificial queue. It only arose because Russia is deliberately delaying the passage of the ships," he added, but did not give details.









Ukraine says Russia deliberately delaying passage of 150 grain ships


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskiy on Friday accused Russia of deliberately delaying the passage of ships carrying grain exports under a U.N. brokered-deal, and said 150 vessels were waiting to be loaded.




www.reuters.com





*Ukraine Says Russian Inspectors Delaying 165 Cargo Ships In Grain Deal*
*Kyiv on Monday. Oct. 24, accused Russia of purposefully delaying the arrival from Turkey of more than 165 cargo ships heading to Ukrainian ports to be loaded with grain.*

Russia’s inspectors “have been significantly prolonging the inspection of vessels… As a result, more than 165 vessels have been stuck in a queue near the Bosphorus Strait and this number continues to grow daily”, the Ukrainian foreign ministry said.

“We have reason to believe that the delays in Russia’s inspections of the Grain Initiative’s vessels are politically motivated,” it added.

The vessels have been waiting to clear the meticulous inspection process required under the Turkish- and UN-backed accord aimed at getting Ukrainian grain to foreign markets and easing fears of a global food crisis.

Since the deal between Russia and Ukraine came into force on August 1, more than 8.5 million metric tonnes of grain and foodstuffs have left for Europe, the Middle East and to a lesser extent, Africa, according to data from the Joint Coordination Center (ICC) overseeing the agreement.

In a statement late on Monday, the ICC confirmed the delays but stopped short of pointing a finger of blame at any parties.

“The JCC is concerned that the delays may cause disruption in the supply chain and port operations,” it said.

A spokesperson for the Istanbul-based centre told AFP that over 170 ships were waiting in the Bosphorus in order to head to Ukrainian ports for grain loads.








Ukraine Says Russian Inspectors Delaying 165 Cargo Ships In Grain Deal - Kyiv Post - Ukraine's Global Voice


Kyiv on Monday. Oct. 24, accused Russia of purposefully delaying the arrival from Turkey of more than 165… - Oct. 25, 2022. By AFP




www.kyivpost.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2022)

printer said:


> Russia was pissed at the deal as they wanted to ship their own grain and fertilizer. The problem was that the Russian ships could not get insurance and without insurance they would not be allowed into ports. They were talking about walking out of the deal weeks ago if not months. In the end they stopped letting ships loaded with grain from leaving Odessa.
> 
> *Ukraine says Russia deliberately delaying passage of 150 grain ships*
> Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskiy on Friday accused Russia of deliberately delaying the passage of ships carrying grain exports under a U.N. brokered-deal, and said 150 vessels were waiting to be loaded.
> ...


They should be allowed to reflag them and sell their grain and fertilizer, since there is a shortage, something could be arranged, and I don't think either is sanctioned. I don't think the allies are gonna let the poor starve over this and there will be trouble. Looks like the Russians need to be driven out of western Crimea and we should give them the means to do it. If they wanna fight over sinking civilian grain ships, they would get one with us, or a new Ukrainian weapons system Uncle Sam provides. I think if the Russians sink a grain ship in international waters, the allies should sink the Black Sea fleet, subs and all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2022)

All the tech the Russians and Iranians use is obtained from abroad, most from allies and as the part sources and lot numbers are traced the clandestine supply chains are shut down. However, a lot of powerful technology is becoming ubiquitous and hard to control, so we need to get better at tracking tech and enforcing sanctions, perhaps an international organization of allied states could help police some of it. We can't have drones and cruise missiles full of our components murdering civilians and attacking cities.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586381594230669315


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586382439865147392


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586124206005067778


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586363975817515009


----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2022)

I'd love to see a swarm of yellow bath ducky's with motors and explosives clean that whole body of water.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586656362511171584


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 30, 2022)

Possible Ukrainian Attack Boat - Uncrewed Surface Vehicle washed up on shore of Sevastopol, Crimea.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)

The conscripts are getting slaughtered, Ukrainian Russian causality figures have been high for a while now, a combination of deadly artillery and untrained troops being feed into a meat grinder. They don't mention prisoners and count them as casualties, hopefully there are a lot, better to waste food on them than bullets. The POWs will hopefully carry the seeds of Russia's destruction back home with them. It's what happens when your vote doesn't count, the opposition or other government alternatives have been snuffed out and a despot rules your country. You become a pawn in a slave army of orcs forced to fight for an evil cause with no equipment, in uniforms you have to buy yourself because corrupt officials and incompetent officers stole everything. 

Vlad said he wanted to make Russia great again, this is the result, its destruction, Vlad lies as much as Trump and is just as corrupt. Sound vaguely familiar?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586614208791199744


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)

More air defenses for Ukraine and with electric grid spare parts coming from the EU countries, should be able to hold out fine this winter. The Russians not so much and if the Ukrainians started attacking their power grid in retaliation with long range drones, they wouldn't have the defenses or the spare parts to repair it like the Ukrainians would.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586716393877438464


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)

UPDATE: Saturday, Oct 29, 2022 · 2:57:13 PM ADT · Mark Sumner
And exactly why are Republicans standing in the way of a plan to provide assistance to Ukraine using funds recovered from seized Russian assets? According to_ The Washington Post_… 


> A group of House and Senate Republicans have objected to a provision in the National Defense Authorization Act conference report that would allow the United States to transfer the proceeds of forfeited Russian property to Ukraine, according to people involved with the negotiations. …
> The dispute over the measure comes amid questions about the future of Republican support for Ukraine’s war effort.


Republicans are making a lame procedural argument about sending this idea back for further review by House committees, but there’s little doubt the goal here is to protect Russia and starve Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)

UPDATE: Saturday, Oct 29, 2022 · 12:49:47 PM ADT · Mark Sumner
Looking at the design of the Ukrainian USV, the whole thing probably cost less then $10k in parts (not counting the explosives). If I had to guess, I’d bet the gimbaled camera and control systems came by simply disassembling a consumer drone, likely one from DJI. This is fantastic use of readily-available materials and just damn clever engineering. Add Starlink antenna, jet ski motor, batteries, and a nose full of boom.
This is the kind of thing that should be making the “great navies” of the world tremble, not zillion mile an hour super-hyper-expo-sonic missiles that cost as much as a frigate.
If this attack was as successful as it seems to be, expect a lot more such exploits in the future.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586358192178601984


----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586713984299929602


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)

Russia is facing disintegration Vlad, because it is still an empire held together by force, it is not a true federation, but an empire of conquest by ethnic Russians. If Russia becomes a liberal democracy, it will shrink dramatically in size as republics break away, and freedom for Russians is the price they must pay for hanging onto the Czar's and Stalin's old empire. Stalin, communism, corruption and Putin killed any hope for a unified multiethnic liberal democratic Russia.

Once the army collapses and is defeated in Ukraine the regime won't be far behind and during the turmoil some republics will probably break free and declare independence.









'Precipice of collapse': Putin's army facing 'irreversible' defeat, former U.S. generals say


Former U.S. generals say Russian leader Vladimir Putin's army in Ukraine may be near "irreversible" defeat, according to comments they made on Sunday.“No amount of shambolic mobilization, which is the only way to describe it, no amount of annexation, no amount of even veiled nuclear threats can...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)

Watch: Ex-Russian official who turned on Putin predicts his next moves | CNN


Boris Bondarev, who worked as a Russian official advancing Vladimir Putin's foreign policy goals for years before resigning over the war in Ukraine, discusses Putin's objectives and if he will use a nuclear weapon in Ukraine.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)

Looks like Italy's rightwing government isn't pro Putin.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586716377754337281


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586764871835987968


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586763949206343680


----------



## printer (Oct 30, 2022)

*Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation: The Black Sea Fleet was attacked from civilian ships of Ukraine*
A Ukrainian drone was launched from a civilian vessel during an attack on the ships of the Black Sea Fleet, the Russian military picked up its wreckage. This was stated in the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation.

“It has been established that the launch of marine unmanned vehicles was carried out from the coast near Odessa. According to experts, this may indicate a preliminary launch of this device from the board of one of the civilian ships, ”the agency said in the telegram channel. It is also specified that the drones were moving along the “grain corridor” zone. In this regard, they could have been launched from one of the ships that was used to export grain.

Earlier, The New York Times reported that the attacks on ships in Sevastopol were inflicted by the Armed Forces of Ukraine. The attack itself took place on October 29 in the morning.








Минобороны РФ: Черноморский флот атаковали с гражданских судов Украины


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Turkey Persuades Russia to Return to Grain Deal*
Turkey is negotiating with Russia to get the latter back into the grain deal. It is reported by Bloomberg.

“Negotiations [with Turkey] are underway with Russia, which will continue until Monday on the status of the Black Sea grain initiative,” the newspaper writes, citing a Turkish official. He clarifies that there are grounds that the negotiations can be successful.

Earlier it was reported that Turkey is negotiating by phone "at all levels" on the grain deal. In turn, a military expert, head of the Department of Political Science and Sociology of the PRUE. G. V. Plekhanov Andrey Koshkin explained that the West is using the withdrawal of the Russian Federation from the grain deal in order to put Russia in an unsightly light, Channel Five reports. Also, readers of Le Figaro supported Russia and accused Ukraine on this issue, Tsargrad reports .








Турция уговаривает Россию вернуться к зерновой сделке


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*The Russian Foreign Ministry called the condition for returning to the "grain deal"*
The Russian Foreign Ministry called the condition for returning to the "grain deal", RIA Novosti reported . According to the deputy head of the department , Andrey Rudenko , it is possible to discuss the conditions for returning only after investigating the attacks on the Sevastopol Bay and ships of the Black Sea Fleet.

“First of all, you need to find out all the circumstances of the incident. This sheer disgrace violates all the conditions that were agreed upon earlier,” Rudenko said at a meeting with journalists. According to him, only after an investigation and study of all the details of the attack, which the Foreign Ministry previously called a terrorist attack, it will be possible to talk about further steps.

The Deputy Minister recalled that the discussion of the problem would take place at the UN Security Council , which was convened by the Russian Federation . Rudenko noted that Moscow was counting on contacts with the UN and Turkey on a grain deal after the suspension of its participation in it, adding that negotiations could take place in the near future.

Drones attacked ships of the Black Sea Fleet on October 29. After the incident, the Kremlin accused London of preparing a terrorist attack. France came to the defense of Great Britain , calling Moscow's accusations unfounded.

Earlier it became known that Turkey suspended the exit of ships from the ports of Ukraine . And those that are already waiting to enter Istanbul will be carefully inspected.








В МИД России назвали условие для возвращения в «зерновую сделку»


Заместитель главы МИД РФ Анрей Руденко заявил на брифинге, что обсуждать условия возвращения России в «зерновую сделку» возможно только изучения всех обстоятельств атак на бухту Севастополя и корабли Черноморского флота, обеспечивающих безопасность поставок зерна из портов Украины.




lenta-ru.translate.goog


----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)

Take $100 billion off the top of the seized Russian money and let the Ukrainians go shopping at the world's arms makers, they could hold a trade show in Kyiv and offer free demos of AA systems! That should tide them over for a spell and simulate some arms manufacturing while silencing the money whiners. Those who refuse to see a good INVESTMENT and Helluva opportunity when they see one, the EU can see it and it's become very clear to the European allies, Biden, the State Department and Pentagon. Russia has the money abroad to pay for the war, the damage to Ukraine, the aid given and even enough to compensate Ukrainian victims. So far there is an estimated 150 billion in property damage in Ukraine, say $200 billion before it's over. If the Ukrainians have $100 billion of Russian money in an EU trust to play with, it doesn't matter what the republicans do in congress.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 30, 2022)

*He also says he does not want to get new thermal imagers and thus tells the soldiers to “use their ears.”*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | Ruzzia tried to attack but got the record losses*


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586763949206343680


That referendum map is 31 years old but I'm pretty sure it's about the same or better now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)

They are wire tying a pretty big bomb onto a big racing quad and with a 4 or 6S (Series) LiPo battery it might get about 3 minutes of flight time hauling that much weight. However, it could go 3 miles in that time at 60mph and the FPV video should be much better than that seen in the video which was taken shooting the screen. Perhaps they didn't bother to deploy a better antenna on the ground, because 1 watt video transmitters for drones only cost about $30USD. It used a standard 5.8 GHz video transmitter (the antenna) and probably a standard 2.4 Ghz control transmitter, this one is in a suitcase with the video receiver. The drone probably cost a couple of hundred bucks and the motors can output from a half to 1 HP each!






*Ukrainian volunteer battalion uses homemade Kamikaze drone to attack Russian position*
928,117 views Oct 28, 2022 This footage reportedly shows troops from the Stugnabat Volunteer Battalion, also known as "Stunga" Battalion, attaching a explosive to a drone to make a homemade weaponised kamikaze drone.

The drone is then flown a Russian position with troops before it detonates.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2022)

I can't say I agree with his long-term forecast, Ukraine and central Asia will have their energy resources developed by Europe, China and the USA. China is unlikely to upset the apple cart with their economy and population in decline and economic expansion using soft power into central Asia would come at no international cost, Tawain would be a disaster for them. They have serious financial and political issues; many are not happy with Xi's grab for despotic power. Russia is clearly a loser and to be taken advantage of and their military and political weakness exploited. The wise would follow the path of least resistance and that is towards central Asia, north Asia too, if Russia self-destructs.

Population declines for sure, the end of globalization, not so much, more on shoring and self-sufficiency, but global trade and shipping containers aren't going away anytime soon. As for subsistence farming, there is gonna be a lot of that in Russia and a real back to the land movement. They can at least eat as neopeasants of Czar Vlad the blunderer by growing their own potatoes, get in touch with their roots and how their ancestors lived.






*Peter Zeihan "China Might Demolish To The Ground In Few Weeks, The Whole World Is Ready To Speculate*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

*Why Taiwan matters to the United States*

14,068 views Oct 31, 2022 

#Taiwan is the key that unlocks the Indo-Pacific. Beyond its crucial location, the island is an economic hub and a centre for technological #innovation.


----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2022)

I see they are bombing the shit out of Kyiv again today. Some days I wish I could mail Putin a monkey.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586968800385040384


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

I guess we will see if Russia wants to play chicken with Turkey in the Black Sea.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587035746552188929


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I guess we will see if Russia wants to play chicken with Turkey in the Black Sea.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587035746552188929


who will duck first when they run afowl of each other? It could get unpheasant.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

They are using missiles on the power infrastructure because low speed drones would be easy to defend power substation from them with a point defense gun system and by simply caging them in commercial fishing nets stung on power poles. This would catch the drones several meters from the transformers, reducing the potential for damage. Also breaming and sandbagging around them up to 3 meters high might be helpful to harden them too. Drones would be used on large harder to defend population centers.

They must be using these missiles on power generation plants which are higher value. The only answer might be to shut the lights out in Moscow by attacking substation power transformers with drones all over the Moscow region, same with other cities. If we have to freeze in the fucking dark so, do you, a form of MAD, only with power grids! 80 % of Russians live in European Russia and most of them would be in range of mass-produced cheap GPS guide drones, or at least their power infrastructure would be. Russia could neither defend adequately to such an attack, they couldn't replace the destroyed and damaged electrical equipment like Ukraine can with the combined resources of the EU and UK to support them. The idea being that deterrence works, Ukraine can shut your lights off too and you won't be able to turn them back on without help.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587041112308518913


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> who will duck first when they run afowl of each other? It could get unpheasant.


They would be fighting over grain, so the allusion was apt. In a fight over spilled grain the Turkey's beat the chickens. However, legend says turkeys can't fly and neither can swim very well.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They would be fighting over grain, so the allusion was apt. In a fight over spilled grain the Turkey's beat the chickens. However, legend says turkeys can't fly and neither can swim very well.


I fear a third party who could give’m all the bird.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

With improved air defenses that number should improve, I also heard the Russians have a high failure rate among their missiles and their numbers should be dwindling. I think the only real answer to this shit is retaliation in kind, Russian power infrastructure would be an acceptable retaliatory target. It can be hit with low-cost mass-produced suicide drones and would be a form a mutually assured destruction that would work. The Russians would have a lot of trouble responding to such wide-ranging attacks against just Russian power substations and transformers and can't readily replace damaged equipment on a large scale. Make it clear, you stop this bullshit and we will stop turning your lights off, tit for tat, they have a choice.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586994875207229440


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I fear a third party who could give’m all the bird.
> 
> View attachment 5220066


A fight with Turkey over grain for the starving Muslim world would not end well for Vlad. Those videos of Russians abusing Muslims and using them as cannon fodder has been seen and is a lot hotter on their social media than ours and pissed off the Muslim world and must make the Iranian government cringe. Beating up a conscript for praying and abusing the Prophet are not taken lightly.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With improved air defenses that number should improve, I also heard the Russians have a high failure rate among their missiles and their numbers should be dwindling. I think the only real answer to this shit is retaliation in kind, Russian power infrastructure would be an acceptable retaliatory target. It can be hit with low-cost mass-produced suicide drones and would be a form a mutually assured destruction that would work. The Russians would have a lot of trouble responding to such wide-ranging attacks against just Russian power substations and transformers and can't readily replace damaged equipment on a large scale. Make it clear, you stop this bullshit and we will stop turning your lights off, tit for tat, they have a choice.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586994875207229440


I dunno. They’re doing pretty well taking the figurative belt sander to the faces of the Russians in theater. What you propose is militarily sound, but with this being unacknowledged as a war by the aggressor, not giving him an excuse to use the one undeniably effective weapon in his possession ranks in the top tier of strategy imo. 

We in the West make sure that Ukraine is always kept supplied with fresh low-grit sanding belts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

An example of hate propaganda.
Many Israeli citizens are from the former Soviet Union, Russia and Ukraine, so there are supporters on both sides, but more on the Ukrainian side. You'll see one side with a Russian flag and the other larger side with a Ukrainian one. Celebrating killing "white people", they look pretty white in the video to me. Twitter will get worse with hate speech and it's full of Russian bots and other trolls with an axe to grind or a paycheck to earn. This could be an American fascist, a Russian or an Arab, but the post was both racist and antisemitic and is posted here as an example of bullshit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587028230913118208


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I dunno. They’re doing pretty well taking the figurative belt sander to the faces of the Russians in theater. What you propose is militarily sound, but with this being unacknowledged as a war by the aggressor, not giving him an excuse to use the one undeniably effective weapon in his possession ranks in the top tier of strategy imo.
> 
> We in the West make sure that Ukraine is always kept supplied with fresh low-grit sanding belts.


It is an option to consider and a capability they should develop, MAD worked for nukes, it might work for power grids too. They must use their own shit to do it, not Uncle Sam's and should start slow in a region, while sending a message that the darkness will spread, if they keep it up. They need it pointed out that they are much more vulnerable to this kind of infrastructure attack than Ukraine will be soon and don't have the same repair capacity or support that they do.

Right now, defeat them on the battlefield and make do but prepare to implement the plan and then make your major repairs after the message has been sent along with a few dozen drones.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Possible Ukrainian Attack Boat - Uncrewed Surface Vehicle washed up on shore of Sevastopol, Crimea.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219669View attachment 5219670View attachment 5219671


read the description of the deck boats on the Nautilus in 20,000 leagues under the sea...^


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5219857


and our fucking pussy republicans bitch about the money...because they want it to go to the rich fuckers who own them, body and black little soul..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and our fucking pussy republicans bitch about the money...because they want it to go to the rich fuckers who own them, body and black little soul..


The way I have it figured is the Russians will end up footing the entire bill with money they have seized abroad, between the government cash and the oligarch's stolen money and assets abroad there should be plenty. They and their grandaddy's already paid for most of their own destruction with weapons they built and paid for.

The Republicans neither want America to help or for Russia to lose their money. Just give the Ukrainian's $100 billion off the top as an Intermin payment and ya don't need to worry about them getting American aid, they will buy that 1980's shit that works so well against the Russians that they can defeat them with one hand tied behind their backs. It would also be a major stimulus to the EU, since they would be buying lots of shit from them, not just arms either.

Make them pay and $100 billion would be a good down payment. They could build a lot of $20,000 dollar drones for 50 or 100 million bucks and put this power grid bullshit to an end pretty quick with a grid MAD strategy, it works for nukes, too well for Vlad's liking. Tell them we will both freeze in the dark until you stop.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> who will duck first when they run afowl of each other? It could get unpheasant.


you were a chemist, right? think you sampled a little too much...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are using missiles on the power infrastructure because low speed drones would be easy to defend power substation from them with a point defense gun system and by simply caging them in commercial fishing nets stung on power poles. This would catch the drones several meters from the transformers, reducing the potential for damage. Also breaming and sandbagging around them up to 3 meters high might be helpful to harden them too. Drones would be used on large harder to defend population centers.
> 
> They must be using these missiles on power generation plants which are higher value. The only answer might be to shut the lights out in Moscow by attacking substation power transformers with drones all over the Moscow region, same with other cities. If we have to freeze in the fucking dark so, do you, a form of MAD, only with power grids! 80 % of Russians live in European Russia and most of them would be in range of mass-produced cheap GPS guide drones, or at least their power infrastructure would be. Russia could neither defend adequately to such an attack, they couldn't replace the destroyed and damaged electrical equipment like Ukraine can with the combined resources of the EU and UK to support them. The idea being that deterrence works, Ukraine can shut your lights off too and you won't be able to turn them back on without help.
> 
> ...


i've been thinking the same thing, turn about is fair play, bomb the fucking shit out of their power grid, let them try to run bot farms in the dark.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you were a chemist, right? think you sampled a little too much...


lately you’ve been booing my puns. I ain’t stopping.


----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you were a chemist, right? think you sampled a little too much...


He used to synthesize LSD and licked his fingers too much...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586102702848716803
this is not good.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586275224533618688
next flash point Moldova , trying to do J6 on the elected government there...fucking Pooty


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2022)

ANC said:


>


And the crowd goes wild


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586102702848716803
> this is not good.......


Vlad halted conscription, but nobody believes anything he says, here or there! I wouldn't doubt they did, because how it was being done would have eventually caused a revolution or coup, maybe both, with him dead in the process. He will retrench try to get better organized and start conscription again. He is between a rock and a hard place and is being defeated in Ukraine while his army is being ground to dust in Ukraine with hundreds of dead a day now and a terrific ratio of causalities in favor of the Ukrainians.

As the General said, "we are finished with the Russian professional army now we'll finish the amateur one". They aren't even amateurs though; they are untrained and unequipped cannon fodder with leadership that only wants to murder them to try and save its own ass. Buy your own uniforms from those who stole them and be given junk to fight with because the good AKs in the warehouses have been sold off to other countries and war Lords. Morale can't get much lower than it is in the Russian army right now, they are fucked from top to bottom and know it. They are being blamed for the failures by the same criminals who caused them with criminal kleptocratic leadership and incompetence.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586346289503117318
combat mosquito's??????

the segul say's:


----------



## printer (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586275224533618688
> next flash point Moldova , trying to do J6 on the elected government there...fucking Pooty


They won't have much luck, even the Russians there know Russia is fucked and so are they, there are a lot of NATO intelligence agencies working there and it would be a very hostile environment for the pro Putin Russians. They have been getting a lot of EU military and other assistance lately and their army is a lot stronger now and getting stronger. They also see the struggle in Ukraine and are apparently meeting the threat head on at home. Those Russia troops in Transnistria are isolated and lonely and when Ukraine is done with Russia, they will provide a service for Moldova of repatriating them back to Russia. Russia is about to become a serious basket case and economic shithole, perhaps not many will be eager to return to abject poverty in another past century.

Slowly but surely the west is strangling off the supply of high-tech shit to Iran and Russia. It was a serious mistake for Iran to supply drones and even missiles, as every drone downed or that crashes will provide intelligence on their clandestine supply networks that are being systematically shut down as a package deal now.


----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> And the crowd goes wild


I think they shot down 44 out of 50 incoming...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> And the crowd goes wild


During the battle of Britian, the BBC had a guy on the coast covering the action live and he started excitedly calling out the dogfights and bombings like a football match! It was popular with the listeners, but not with upper management of the BBC. Ya root for the home team even more when yer ass is on the line!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2022)

ok meanwhile in the bullshit brigade, from the looks of this one, they brought up some opposition, that's good, but look what the opposite did.."pretty much eh, your full of it, and your won't be brought back"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586395220476039168


----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2022)

One wants to say they need to strike back at the water networks of the russians, then I remembered the fuckers are still drinking out of communal wells like it is 1732 in most places.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They won't have much luck, even the Russians there know Russia is fucked and so are they, there are a lot of NATO intelligence agencies working there and it would be a very hostile environment for the pro Putin Russians. They have been getting a lot of EU military and other assistance lately and their army is a lot stronger now and getting stronger. They also see the struggle in Ukraine and are apparently meeting the threat head on at home. Those Russia troops in Transnistria are isolated and lonely and when Ukraine is done with Russia, they will provide a service for Moldova of repatriating them back to Russia. Russia is about to become a serious basket case and economic shithole, perhaps not many will be eager to return to abject poverty in another past century.
> 
> Slowly but surely the west is strangling off the supply of high-tech shit to Iran and Russia. It was a serious mistake for Iran to supply drones and even missiles, as every drone downed or that crashes will provide intelligence on their clandestine supply networks that are being systematically shut down as a package deal now.


it was a very serious mistake for iran to get involved in this, they should have stayed out, alon side syria too with the grain shipments to there port there


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2022)

run ya orc, run.....and whoever is driving...you suck.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586676325707927552


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> lately you’ve been booing my puns. I ain’t stopping.


i just give an honest reaction...you be you, and i'll be me...
you ever read any spider robinson? callahan's crosstime saloon? they have big pun contests...and get the same reaction


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586275224533618688
> next flash point Moldova , trying to do J6 on the elected government there...fucking Pooty


we'll just have to take his toys away, and set him in the corner...and round up every fucking russian operative in Moldava and try them for espionage.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are being blamed for the failures by the same criminals who caused them with criminal kleptocratic leadership and incompetence.


hmmm, where have i heard that before? oh yeah, i hear that every time a republican opens their mouth...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just give an honest reaction...you be you, and i'll be me...
> you ever read any spider robinson? callahan's crosstime saloon? they have big pun contests...and get the same reaction


Nope; I don’t recognize the name.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Nope; I don’t recognize the name.


pretty good stories...there's three or four books of them now, think he wrote the first one in the early 80s...i bet you'd like them.
oops, just looked, there are 11 now  looks like I got to catch up


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> pretty good stories...there's three or four books of them now, think he wrote the first one in the early 80s...i bet you'd like them.


I’ll ask at the library.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just give an honest reaction...you be you, and i'll be me...
> you ever read any spider robinson? callahan's crosstime saloon? they have big pun contests...and get the same reaction


Spider lived up this way in NS, I used to read a lot of SciFi as a kid, including that old fascist Heinlein, liked actual science fiction stuff, Arthur C Clarke. Space opera is entertaining, but it ain't Sci Fi.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


Maybe that's why they aren't taking the Russian money, yet. A hundred billion down payment to Ukraine of Russian money in trust with the EU would end debates and fights about the "costs/investment". Let the Russians pay for their own slaughter and downfall, sounds like a deal to me. Also use a few billion of their money to buy grain on the open market for poor countries, as an incentive for them to keep supply high, since they will be paying directly for interruptions. Indeed, they should be compensating these countries for any increases in grain prices as a result of their war. Start sinking grain ships and all yer money held abroad is gone, oligarchs losing billions might be motivated to kill Vlad to salvage what they have left. Make it gradual, not all at once, so it will be like an incentive program for them, what goes first, Vlad or their remaining money stashed in the west...


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just give an honest reaction...you be you, and i'll be me...
> you ever read any spider robinson? callahan's crosstime saloon? they have big pun contests...and get the same reaction


Loved those stories and will still have the books around here somewhere. Recently found a box of 1990 or so Asimov's Sci-fi and Analog monthly mags I used to subscribe to and should again. Re-reading that box.


----------



## printer (Oct 31, 2022)

Sci-fi is a gateway entry to marijuana.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2022)

printer said:


> Sci-fi is a gateway entry to marijuana.


yeah Heavymetal did it for me back n those days.....smh


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2022)

so that's what your betting on.....hmmm....don't think so....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587112493637312512


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 31, 2022)

printer said:


> Sci-fi is a gateway entry to marijuana.


Could be some truth in that. I started with Tom Swift and the Flying Car when I was about 6 or 7 after reading Hardy Boys for a couple years. Still have a big box with all those books in it and some other 'boys books' my boys never wanted so may see if I can flog them online. That big Hardy Boys Detective Manual ought to be worth a fortune by now! 

With my luck the books are all worm and mouse eaten by now so should check them out.

Smoked my first joint when I was 13 going to a free school in downtown Vancouver and hanging out with hippies around 16-20yo that were there. I got booted out of junior high my first year so had to take the Richmond Express bus from Richmond to the heart of downtown Vansterdam. A week after my first joint we all dropped a big horse cap of Purple Haze and went to Wreck Beach to run around naked and sunburn the hell out of my ass.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

I think the EU can provide them with equipment and I'm sure the factories are working flat out to make more, something Russia can't do, if Ukraine retaliates on their grid with suicide drones. The EU countries cannot keep supplying equipment to Ukraine forever, so Russia needs to suffer the same on a larger scale, until they stop. The defenses will get better, but they are not fool proof and losses will be reduced, but continue to occur.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587121403186364418


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Oct 31, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586363975817515009


use drug cartel simi sub design , use ballistic jell around the payload?, bubble nose like a large ship increase payload trigger low on the bow, small snow go,weedeater,snow blower, engine could be used.these people in ukraine don't seem to give up,on staying together!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 31, 2022)

Giant RC sub surface “torpedo boat” with creamy nougat filling ( explosives ). Remote detonation or proximity charge.
No need to “ ram “ it per se but maybe sucker fish it to hull and detonate. Maybe more silent electric drives to deter sound - hydrophone detection.

Ukrainians are quite clever and are fully capable of thinking outside the box - I believe maybe something similar in use at vlads favorite bridge that got blowed up.

Captain Nemo had the right idea.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Giant RC sub surface “torpedo boat” with creamy nougat filling ( explosives ). Remote detonation or proximity charge.
> No need to “ ram “ it per se but maybe sucker fish it to hull and detonate. Maybe more silent electric drives to deter sound - hydrophone detection.
> 
> Ukrainians are quite clever and are fully capable of thinking outside the box - I believe maybe something similar in use at vlads favorite bridge that got blowed up.
> ...


I think something like their design, only have it carrying a torpedo underneath and have the ability to shoot it using the onboard camera, no need to ram then or take much surface fire from a mile out. A javelin mounted to the topside could fuck them up from 2 miles away on the run into the target.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think something like their design, only have it carrying a torpedo underneath and have the ability to shoot it using the onboard camera, no need to ram then or take much surface fire from a mile out. A javelin mounted to the topside could fuck them up from 2 miles away on the run into the target.


Think harpoon


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587025906941435905


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 31, 2022)

More HiJinx from the Russian Front …..

The troops asked their superiors in Russia for more drones as Ukrainian forces increasingly and effectively relied on American HIMARS missile launchers the summer before their northern counter-offensive, according to Reuters.

"Quadcopters!!! Urgent!" one soldier wrote to his superior on July 19, according to Reuters. Quadcopter drones are not military-grade, which provided a sign of the troops' desperation prior to the Ukrainian counter-offensive. The drones are frequently used by Russia as they are low-cost, short-distance, rechargeable drones meant to launch small weapons. They're also used in part to offset the high costs of explosive, hi-tech surveillance drones like the Iranian kamikaze drones, according to the New York Times.

According to Reuters, the next day, the forces received four Mavic-3 quadcopter drones, but they couldn't be used immediately as needed. The soldiers, while under missile fire, *had to install new software for the drones, and then train 15 soldiers on how to use them.*

Other notes sourced by Reuters showed the soldiers pleading for munitions, with one soldier complaining that "the machine gun still won't work if it has no bullets inside."


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> More HiJinx from the Russian Front …..
> 
> The troops asked their superiors in Russia for more drones as Ukrainian forces increasingly and effectively relied on American HIMARS missile launchers the summer before their northern counter-offensive, according to Reuters.
> 
> ...


Love the gif.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587107658875785221


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587194605312802817


----------



## Skillcraft (Oct 31, 2022)

I read through only about 10 pages of this thread but I like what I am reading. I side with Ukraine in their fight against the Russian tyrant. I am going to take the time to read the thread all the way through before I make any other comments. But I do think President Biden is doing the right thing by sending arms to Ukraine. I honestly just wish we as a nation would do more to help them. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)

*How Ukraine successfully repels Russian missile strikes and Iranian kamikaze drone attacks*

57,370 views Oct 31, 2022 Over the past week, the Ukrainian army has shot down more than 40 Iranian kamikaze drones, a significant number of Russian missiles, and six helicopters. The result is hundreds of saved lives, dozens of surviving infrastructure facilities, said President of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelenskyy. In total, Ukraine shot down more than 300 Iranian kamikaze drones - the first deliveries for Russia are already running out, the Armed Forces of Ukraine emphasize. Ukraine repels enemy attacks - partners activate air defense supplies. Details in the next story


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2022)

Maybe Vlad stopped mobilization because he had to, he has nothing to arm them with, few bullets for them to shoot and can't clothe, feed, train, or house them. He's fucked, the conscripts he sent are getting chewed up 5 times faster than the half ass trained ones who've already been fed into the meat grinder. Collapse on some fronts can't be far away as the Ukrainians keep the pressure on and hammer them with precise artillery fire. The Russians in Ukraine are in for one Helluva winter and they aren't ready for it.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








UK intel says Russia is rushing reserve troops into battle with 'barely usable' rifles, creating a new kind of headache for Putin's generals


Over the course of the war in Ukraine, Russian forces have been left with outdated and obsolete weaponry like Soviet-era tanks and guns.




www.businessinsider.com





Russian reservist troops sent to fight in Ukraine have arrived at the front lines with "barely usable" rifles, Britain's defense ministry said Monday, a move likely to produce new logistical strains for Moscow's military leadership. 

Thousands of newly mobilized reservists have been deployed to the battlefield over the last few weeks, Britain's defense ministry shared in an intelligence update. Facing mounting setbacks in his war efforts, Russian President Vladimir Putin announced the partial military mobilization of hundreds of thousands of his country's reservists in September. 

British intelligence said in many cases these reservists have arrived in Ukraine "poorly equipped," and Russian officers grew concerned because some individuals were even sent without weapons.

Citing open source imagery, however, Britain's defense ministry said that mobilized reservists who did show up with rifles were often issued with AKM assault rifles. Designed by former Soviet general Mikhail Kalashnikov in 1959, this weapon was built to replace the AK-47 — which was introduced shortly after the end of World War II — and was later replaced by the AK-74 during the 1970s. 

Britain's defense ministry said many of the AKM rifles given to Russian reservists are "likely in barely usable condition following poor storage."

These weapons also differ from newer rifles assigned to Putin's regular combat units, like the AK-12 or AK-74M, in that they use different types of ammunition. AKMs use 7.62mm ammunition, whereas the AK-12 and AK-74M use 5.45mm ammunition.

"The integration of reservists with contract soldiers and combat veterans in Ukraine will mean Russian logisticians will have to push two types of small arms ammunition to front line positions, rather than one," Britain's defense ministry said, adding that it will "likely further complicate Russia's already strained logistics systems."

Logistical and supply headaches — as well as Russia's faltering performance in Ukraine — have increasingly sowed tension throughout Moscow's military leadership. In September, Putin even fired one general for these issues. 

Relying on old and outdated equipment is also not a new aspect of Putin's unprovoked war in Ukraine. Beyond the newly mobilized reservists, Russian forces — like conscripts — have had to use decades-old rifles that exited production long ago. In losing their more modern equipment, Russian troops have even been forced to pull obsolete heavy weapons — like Soviet-era tanks — from storage.

Monday's intelligence update came as Russian forces fired a barrage of missiles at Ukraine's critical infrastructure, Ukrainian officials said, triggering water and electricity shortages. The country's defense ministry shared that it managed to successfully down dozens of missiles.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587410562480316419


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2022)

I think giving the Ukrainians the money to make their own drones from a copy of another proven design so they can retaliate in kind would be a plan. Attack the Russian power grid with drones and turn their lights out. Ukraine's air defenses are rapidly improving with allied help and the number of expensive missiles getting through will be reduced further.






*Ukrainians are staying in Kyiv despite Putin's warning. Here's why*

92,118 views Nov 1, 2022 Russia launched a barrage of missile strikes at Ukrainian cities as it ramped up its attacks on infrastructure facilities across the country. Despite the attacks and Putin's warning of more airstrikes, Ukrainians who spoke with CNN's Nic Robertson say they plan on staying and are "ready for this."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2022)

*Retired US general breaks down striking video of Russian soldiers under attack*

323,523 views Nov 1, 2022 Retired Army Lt. Gen. Mark Hertling reacts to a video that appears to show Russian forces under Ukrainian fire. CNN cannot independently verify the video.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2022)

Losing their religion, state-imposed religions don't fair very well in the modern secular world, the state churches of Europe led to widespread atheism, but the religious freedom in America led to mass lunacy! Perhaps Iran is undergoing a similar process with its centralized state version of Islam. This sure ain't Russia, large families lead to younger populations and there is a large youth demographic in Iran and I'm not sure how much they control the internet, which has been around 30 years and they probably had it for the last 10 to 20 years. This discontent has been brewing for a while and the killing of a young woman was the spark that lite the fuel.

I think it might be one of those urban rural divides, religion is the cause here, in south and central America it about economic policy and indigenous rural people versus urban more European identifying people. In America the urban rural divide is mostly about made up culture wars and the domestic for-profit domestic disinformation system feeding them spin and pure bullshit.






*Iran protests rage on in defiance of crackdown • FRANCE 24 English*

11,073 views Nov 1, 2022 Iranians staged new protest actions to denounce the country's theocratic regime in defiance of a crackdown that is now seeing those arrested put on trial and facing the death penalty. Iran has for the past six weeks been rocked by protests of a scale and nature unprecedented since the 1979 Islamic revolution, sparked by the death in September of Mahsa Amini who had been arrested by the Tehran morality police.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587107658875785221


yeah don't mess with the Turks when it comes to the black sea


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Losing their religion, state-imposed religions don't fair very well in the modern secular world, the state churches of Europe led to widespread atheism, but the religious freedom in America led to mass lunacy! Perhaps Iran is undergoing a similar process with its centralized state version of Islam. This sure ain't Russia, large families lead to younger populations and there is a large youth demographic in Iran and I'm not sure how much they control the internet, which has been around 30 years and they probably had it for the last 10 to 20 years. This discontent has been brewing for a while and the killing of a young woman was the spark that lite the fuel.
> 
> I think it might be one of those urban rural divides, religion is the cause here, in south and central America it about economic policy and indigenous rural people versus urban more European identifying people. In America the urban rural divide is mostly about made up culture wars and the domestic for-profit domestic disinformation system feeding them spin and pure bullshit.
> 
> ...


Yeah i've been watching this, supposedly they put 2k of people in an open court and another 1k of people in a open court today.....this is not good at all...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2022)

then ya get this....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587407528148832256
Iran stay out of it, let pooty use up all his missles......


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2022)

and of course we have Medvedev raging again..freaking drunk...


smh....this guy needs to be taken out


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2022)

and now we get to the propaganda brigade......i all have to say is why????


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587427026880937986
last russian i saw that was in a cage to her it was kink and then came the stripper pole.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2022)

more nice toys from the west.....NASAM's anyone


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587441072426319872


----------



## ANC (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2022)

ANC said:


>


that was a good giggle


----------



## printer (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## printer (Nov 1, 2022)

*Putin presented an alternative to the grain deal*
Krasnodar grain can become an alternative to Ukrainian grain. The Russian region has harvested a record harvest this year, part of which could go to the poor countries of Africa, experts explained to URA.RU the results of the meeting between Russian President Vladimir Putin and Kuban Governor Veniamin Kondratiev on November 1. According to political analysts, the situation around the grain deal makes the Krasnodar Territory a strategically important region already in the geopolitical sense.

Putin's meeting with Kondratiev and the conversation about the record grain harvest took place after a telephone conversation between the President of the Russian Federation and Turkish leader Recep Tayyip Erdogan on the situation with the grain deal. A little earlier , Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu held talks on the same topic with his Turkish counterpart Hulusi Akar .

As Minister of Agriculture of the Russian Federation Dmitry Patrushev said on October 29, in order to compensate for the drop in grain volumes, Russia is ready to supply the poorest countries with up to 500 thousand tons free of charge (the same amount, according to the agency, these states received in 3.5 months of the agreements - the rest of the grain went to Europe). According to Patrushev, the supply of Russian food is possible with the participation of "a permanent partner - Turkey . "

Russia is ready to provide grain for free to countries in need, and the Krasnodar Territory is the backbone of agricultural exports, Nikita Maslennikov, a leading economist at the Center for Political Technologies, said in a conversation with URA.RU. The region not only produces large volumes of food itself, but also has a "short arm" - the closest sea access to African countries. “The grain was loaded onto the ship, passed through the Bosphorus, and here it is - Africa. Everything is nearby. Given Russia's suspension of its participation in the grain deal, this initiative [on volume compensation] is logical. But the president understands that the help of the international community, including the UN, is needed,” Maslennikov said.








Путин представил альтернативу зерновой сделке


Российский регион готов отправить тонны зерна в бедные страны




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587428417930203137


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587360519240949760


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah don't mess with the Turks when it comes to the black sea


but why did they change it from Constantinople to Istanbul?...i know, i know, that's nobodies business but the turks.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and now we get to the propaganda brigade......i all have to say is why????
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587427026880937986
> last russian i saw that was in a cage to her it was kink and then came the stripper pole.......


russian kleptocrats and propagandist are virtually indistinguishable from American republicans...
the only way i can tell them apart any more is the accents.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> but why did they change it from Constantinople to Istanbul?...i know, i know, that's nobodies business but the turks.


because Konstantinopolis (Constantine’s City) was a Greek holdover from Christian Rome i.e. Byzantium. When the Turks took it, the Turkish name was made official.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> because Konstantinopolis (Constantine’s City) was a Greek holdover from Christian Rome i.e. Byzantium. When the Turks took it, the Turkish name was made official.


Well thanks for ruining that song...Now i'm going to hear that instead of "it's nobodies business but the Turks"...And that's going to throw the entire rhythm off.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Well thanks for ruining that song...Now i'm going to hear that instead of "it's nobodies business but the Turks"...And that's going to throw the entire rhythm off.


It’s still a real toe-tapper.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2022)

oh here is a little something from MoD......kinda goes with the Budzbudda post



and here's the sat photo


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> russian kleptocrats and propagandist are virtually indistinguishable from American republicans...
> the only way i can tell them apart any more is the accents.


yeah, i hear yeah......and your right they sound like Repugs with an accent......they are funny to watch...


----------



## printer (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2022)

These guys will take a dim fucking view of treason... This war and its veterans will shape Ukrainian society for decades and will be a force to be reckoned with in the future.

_"Mishchenko is among four supreme court justices and 15 high court staff who've volunteered for frontline duty. At the lower court level, there have been 60 judges and 311 staff who have enlisted"._



https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/ukraine-justice-war-russia-1.6635941



*'It's an honour and privilege to protect my country by any means I can,' said Ivan Mishchenko*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2022)

I imagine there are a lot of these and things like them being built in Ukraine, there are dozens of different designs made from junk laying around and common hand tools. The internet has hundreds of videos on how to make them and they can be used on a balcony or apartment building parking garage. They can cook food, make coffee and run-on twigs that you can gather, cut up with a pair of garden shears and fill shopping bags with. Fuel and propane might be hard to get, but dry twigs and wood rubble should be easy to find, these things are pretty efficient and useful to have in an emergency, or war.

There will be a lot of DIY and imported wood stoves and plenty of wood rubble and coal to burn in Ukraine this winter, they don't need power to run, just a stove pipe and sheet metal chimney or an existing one. People can get by, and this is one of the many ways they can help themselves and feed their families. I was looking into these after my recent experiences with an extended power outage thanks to a hurricane, I had a propane camping stove for that one and gas.






*Homemade TIN CAN Rocket Stove - DIY Rocket Stove - Awesome Stove! - EASY instructions!*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2022)

If you're worried about the safety of the Black Sea fleet, move the fucking thing to Russia and out of Crimea. Talk to the Turks and try to sink one of the grain ships under their protection and see what happens...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587412820181893123


----------



## printer (Nov 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you're worried about the safety of the Black Sea fleet, move the fucking thing to Russia and out of Crimea. Talk to the Turks and try to sink one of the grain ships under their protection and see what happens...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587412820181893123


Sure, no more hitting the infrastructure.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 1, 2022)

So, we got Boots on the ground? Anybody confirm this? Because it's news to me.

https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitical/pentagon-confirms-us-boots-ground-ukraine-close-front-lines?fbclid=IwAR1uGj-aldqj7ueTfUt8YQmiD2bMqKKdV7Iz2DOoiC_5Kepq0-nHd-6Uw74


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2022)

Ukraine has been getting lots of drones and even RC planes that can be used for longer range and endurance flights. The military has been taking drones very seriously, including commercial ones. They have become even more useful now that the Russian jamming and detection equipment has been largely eliminated and civilian organizations with international support are supplying lots of them. They are using a wide variety of this equipment, both military grade and civilian and its usefulness is obvious. Tactical air superiority and close air support might have a whole new meaning after this war.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587451356029542401


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> So, we got Boots on the ground? Anybody confirm this? Because it's news to me.
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitical/pentagon-confirms-us-boots-ground-ukraine-close-front-lines?fbclid=IwAR1uGj-aldqj7ueTfUt8YQmiD2bMqKKdV7Iz2DOoiC_5Kepq0-nHd-6Uw74


Zerohedge; ‘nuff said. 









ZeroHedge


CONSPIRACY-PSEUDOSCIENCE Sources in the Conspiracy-Pseudoscience category may publish unverifiable information that is not always supported by evidence.




mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> So, we got Boots on the ground? Anybody confirm this? Because it's news to me.
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitical/pentagon-confirms-us-boots-ground-ukraine-close-front-lines?fbclid=IwAR1uGj-aldqj7ueTfUt8YQmiD2bMqKKdV7Iz2DOoiC_5Kepq0-nHd-6Uw74


There are people there assessing the war and learning lessons, probably Marines at the US embassy too. They don't need military advisors; they are well trained, motivated and smart. Any consulting is done over secure video conference between them and NATO headquarters and or the Pentagon. Every military in the world has military attaches and teams of visiting officers writing home about the lessons learned in Ukraine and there is plenty to learn, the Ukrainians performance has impressed many.

It's the best investment Uncle Sam has had for a while and in the end the Russians will pay the entire shot for the war, including loans and aid given already, the money is literally in the banks, our banks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Zerohedge; ‘nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not just officers are there, people from arms manufactures all over the world are there too, because almost every weapons system imaginable is being used there. The people, both military and industry want to know how these weapons work in real life and how effective they are. I would imagine a lot of retired officers are going as military consultants for Uncle Sam and others to study this shit and the impact of things like drones on future wars etc. I don't even see the need to send regular military, there are a ton of retired people eager to go and we see them on the news all the time.


----------



## printer (Nov 1, 2022)

*Defense & National Security — US weapons experts in Ukraine *
The Pentagon announced this week that it sent weapons experts into Ukraine to inspect American-supplied arms being used against Russia.

We’ll share the details of that operation, plus concerns Russia may soon seek more advanced weapons from Iran, Saudi Arabia’s warning to the United States and why B-52 bombers are heading to Australia. 

*Why Biden is sending weapons experts into Ukraine *

U.S. weapons experts are in Ukraine to inspect American-supplied arms being used against Russia, making the group among the first U.S. military members in the country, apart from those providing security at the U.S. Embassy in Kyiv.

President Biden has pledged that U.S. troops will not be sent into the fight, but this week’s announcement comes amid rising concern — particularly among Republicans — about how effectively Ukraine is utilizing U.S. military support. 








Defense & National Security — US weapons experts in Ukraine


The Pentagon announced this week that it sent weapons experts into Ukraine to inspect American-supplied arms being used against Russia. We’ll share the details of that operation, plus concern…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not just officers are there, people from arms manufactures all over the world are there too, because almost every weapons system imaginable is being used there. The people, both military and industry want to know how these weapons work in real life and how effective they are. I would imagine a lot of retired officers are going as military consultants for Uncle Sam and others to study this shit and the impact of things like drones on future wars etc. I don't even see the need to send regular military, there are a ton of retired people eager to go and we see them on the news all the time.


yeah but “boots” suggests infantry or other direct combat forces. It’s spin.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2022)

Meanwhile, in “Autocrats, miscellaneous”:









North Korea threatens to use nuke over S. Korea-US drills


SEOUL, South Korea (AP) — North Korea issued a veiled threat Tuesday to use nuclear weapons to get the U.S. and South Korea to “pay the most horrible price in history," an escalation of its fiery rhetoric targeting the ongoing large-scale military drills between its rivals.




apnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> yeah but “boots” suggests infantry or other direct combat forces. It’s spin.


I usually counter it with facts and reason, this guy is nothing but spin, his news sources have got him dizzy and ill-informed.

As if the Ukrainians need US troops or advice, the training and military culture change was provided years ago by the US and NATO allies. The 400K trained troops and 8 years of continuous war after the defeats of 2014 made them eager students. It was a case of what doesn't kill ya makes ya stronger and they got stronger and better with Putin's attacks, continuous poison and menace. They got a lot stronger than anybody thought, America and especially Russia with 7 years of adaptation and training waves of conscripts and volunteers in NATO combined arms and reorganization. They laid the foundation for victory with military reorganization and philosophical change that matched the motivation of the Ukrainians very well.

Boots on the ground my ass, more like sneakers and loafers, with so many experienced retired people around that can be hired as consultants, much of their work can be outsourced. The military people there must be concerned with logistics and arranging training. Perhaps they want to find out if it's worth sending those old Hawk AA missiles, shit like that.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Boots on the ground my ass, more like sneakers and loafers,


Auditors with paper and pencil.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2022)

Ukraine update: The tank isn't dead, but the helicopter...


On Halloween, Russia lost three helicopters. Minimum. That included an Mi-8 transport helicopter shot down near Berestove, close to the Bakhmut front lines and a pair of Ka-52 attack helicopters that came too near Ukrainian positions in Kherson oblast....




www.dailykos.com


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Auditors with paper and pencil.


mightier than swords


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2022)

*General predicts Putin will lose everything he gained since 2014 | Lt. Gen. Ben Hodges*

457,351 views Nov 1, 2022 "I believe that Ukraine will have liberated Crimea by the summer and I believe that because we've talked about who has the superior will? The Ukrainian soldiers and Ukrainian people." Putin is set to lose everything he has gained since 2014, General Ben Hodges tells #timesradio


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 2, 2022)

So much turmoil going on. Maybe I should start doing hard drugs again just in case......J/K... Im good. But I have this sudden urge for ButterPecan Ice Cream.... my nemesis.


----------



## ANC (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2022)

US intelligence is outing the Russians good and at every step they are busting them. Apparently Trump never saw all the top-secret programs and operations. It looks like they have these guys riddled with spies or have advanced technical means of collecting this kind of insider seat at their table intel, they are inside their circle of decision. They are taking an enormous risk of blowing their sources over this and it would be a call Biden would make. They've been doing this since before the invasion in February began and have been doing it whenever the Russians are considering doing something stupid like use a nuke. Intel is only useful if you use it and sometimes you are forced to so you can bust Vlad, limit his options and put him in a box while ya close the lid and bury the fucker.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587733660597370881


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2022)

Another "liberal" warrior who died for liberal democracy and his country, because it is the only way forward for his country. He doesn't look like a Nazi to me, nether do all the elected officials, judges and lawyers, who are in the fight too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587714994078089217


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587465987464609792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587750367466586114


----------



## printer (Nov 2, 2022)

*Russia rejoining Ukraine grain shipment agreement *
Russia on Wednesday agreed to rejoin a wartime deal to allow grain shipments safe passage out of Ukrainian ports after abruptly halting the deal last week, according to Turkey’s president. 

Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said his defense minister had heard from Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu that the deal would “continue in the same way as before” as of noon Wednesday. 

Moscow suspended the deal, brokered by Turkey and the United Nations, after a Russian warship in the Black Sea was damaged. Russia blamed the incident on a Ukrainian drone strike. 

U.S. Secretary of State Antony Blinken said Russia’s suspension of the deal meant Moscow was “weaponizing food in the war it started,” and officials from the United States and Ukraine accused Russia of bad faith. 

Ukrainian President Zelensky accused Russia of creating an “artificial famine,” and U.N. Secretary-General António Guterres jumped into negotiations to revive the crucial humanitarian food corridor. 

Ukraine and Russia are both top global suppliers of wheat, barley, sunflower oil and other food, particularly to countries in Africa, the Middle East and parts of Asia.

“This is an absolutely deliberate blockade by Russia. This is an absolutely transparent intention of Russia to return the threat of large-scale famine to Africa and Asia,” Zelensky said last week.

The United Nations and Turkey had both brokered separate deals with Russia and Ukraine this summer to establish the exports’ safe passage as Russia’s war on Ukraine wages on.








Russia rejoining Ukraine grain shipment agreement


Russia on Wednesday agreed to rejoin a wartime deal to allow grain shipments safe passage out of Ukrainian ports after abruptly halting the deal last week, according to Turkey’s president. Tu…




thehill.com





Maybe the FU from Turkey saying they are going to continue with the shipments without Russia said to Putin put up or shut up?


----------



## printer (Nov 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587465987464609792
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587750367466586114


Bet you she wears practical shoes. Like her already.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> US intelligence is outing the Russians good and at every step they are busting them. Apparently Trump never saw all the top-secret programs and operations. It looks like they have these guys riddled with spies or have advanced technical means of collecting this kind of insider seat at their table intel, they are inside their circle of decision. They are taking an enormous risk of blowing their sources over this and it would be a call Biden would make. They've been doing this since before the invasion in February began and have been doing it whenever the Russians are considering doing something stupid like use a nuke. Intel is only useful if you use it and sometimes you are forced to so you can bust Vlad, limit his options and put him in a box while ya close the lid and bury the fucker.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587733660597370881


it would be very interesting to see the difference in the reaction that the russians have to things that trump was briefed on, and the things that he was kept in the dark about.
i'm willing to bet my last dollar, the russians were aware of everything trump was briefed about, and in the dark where trump was in the dark.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it would be very interesting to see the difference in the reaction that the russians have to things that trump was briefed on, and the things that he was kept in the dark about.
> i'm willing to bet my last dollar, the russians were aware of everything trump was briefed about, and in the dark where trump was in the dark.


He knew what they saw fit to put in his daily intelligence brief and I'm sure they held back lot's, fortunately he was never interested in or could understand intelligence, since he lacked any of his own. Strangely it was only after he was booted out of office, did he develop an interest in secret documents, to his mind, what there is of it, the physical tangible documents were of value, the mere print outs, the computer files and content were too abstract for him to grasp. He wanted to use them as blackmail leverage or sell them for cash and favors to America's adversaries. They were money in the bank and insurance against getting busted, or so he thought, I'm sure he was stunned when they searched his home and more so when he is indicted and convicted. He walked right into it and Garland has him on a simple case with heavy prison time for a very serious crime.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2022)

Ukraine update: Good news, unbelievable news, and puzzling news from Svatove


Overnight, the news out of the area around Svatove was decidedly … weird. While Russian sources appeared in a near panic about new Ukrainian advances and seemed ready to write off the whole area, one of the most trusted Ukrainian sources was reporting...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2022)

Some frank comments from Moscow citizens, they are getting disgusted and bolder, since the army is getting the shit hammered out of it and they started conscription. Vlad's many blunders have become obvious to many and Vlad and those around him must be getting nervous, because the security police don't like incompetence at the top either, it puts them at risk most of all. The army won't like getting blamed and any of the leadership in it who are patriotic won't want to be on the hook for Putin's bad decisions and corruption, most of the money was stolen at the very top of the government and Putin was the chief kleptocrat. The organization is a reflection of the leadership, and the underlings emulate the big boss and espouse his values, including corruption and crime.

This video is kinda surprising, they don't seem very afraid of Vlad and how will he keep a kid on this with an election coming will be problematic, one that might be too big and violent to steal. By the time there is a Russian election, Vlad and his party should be in a Helluva pickle after being driven out of all of Ukraine in humiliation. These other Oligarch guys might think they can grab for power, but there is a legal and recognized order of succession and there must be elections too. Any coup would be temporary, and elections would decide without the usual bullshit.






*'Only Putin Will Be Left In His Bunker': Muscovites Asked How The War In Ukraine Is Going*

Radio Free Europe


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2022)

Looks like effective economical defense against Iranian drones. The other bigger systems can be used on cruise and ballistic missiles. With a change in government in Israel (Bebe is back), there might be a change in policy on Ukraine, since Iran is on the Russian side and might be trading drones for nuclear technology. If they are trading nuclear shit for drones and the Israelis get wind of it, there will be iron dome for Ukraine. The Saudis would be freaking out for Patriots and MBS would consider it a stab in the back from Vlad with more money going to Ukraine out of spite.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587600319416238080


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2022)

Must be getting low to be using North Korean old stock.









North Korea covertly shipping artillery shells to Russia, US says


White House says North Korea is sending a ‘significant’ number of artillery shells to Russia for the Ukraine war.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2022)

*Attack on Russian air base 60 miles from where I live*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587810536900759552


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Must be getting low to be using North Korean old stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


russia, china, north korea, iran, syria, chechnya...i think they've all been drinking from the same big witch's cauldron of koolaid.
they're all already under sanctions, they have to know that their continued existence is due to the rest of the world being more civilized than they are. do they think for one second that we can't see every fucking shady ass thing they do? do they think we'll forget about it? do they think they have what it takes to do a fucking thing about any of it?
there is one border crossing between north korea and russia, the friendship bridge over the tumen river...be a shame if something happened to that bridge...


----------



## printer (Nov 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> russia, china, north korea, iran, syria, chechnya...i think they've all been drinking from the same big witch's cauldron of koolaid.
> they're all already under sanctions, they have to know that their continued existence is due to the rest of the world being more civilized than they are. do they think for one second that we can't see every fucking shady ass thing they do? do they think we'll forget about it? do they think they have what it takes to do a fucking thing about any of it?
> there is one border crossing between north korea and russia, the friendship bridge over the tumen river...be a shame if something happened to that bridge...


Birds of a feather...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2022)

*Is the Russian opposition making a dent in Putin's regime? | Conflict Zone*

"To confront this regime is, I think, a duty of any reasonable person," says Vladimir Ashurkov, a Russian opposition activist living in exile and an associate of Putin's best-known critic, now jailed, Alexei Navalny. But their organisation, the Anti-Corruption Foundation – banned by Moscow as an "extremist" group – has been clear that the Russian people are not going to overthrow Putin. So, can Ashurkov and his allies justify the risks they are asking people to take to resist in Russia?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Birds of a feather...


----------



## printer (Nov 2, 2022)

*Putin announced the resumption of the grain deal*
Russian President Vladimir Putin announced the country's return to participation in the grain deal during a telephone conversation with Indonesian President Joko Widodo. This was reported on the website of the President of Russia.

“[Putin informed Widodo] that, having received the necessary guarantees from the Ukrainian side that the humanitarian route will not be used for military purposes, Russia is resuming the implementation of the ‘grain deal’,” the summary of a telephone conversation between the Russian and Indonesian presidents, published on the Kremlin website, reads. During the conversation, Putin noted Russia's readiness to provide significant amounts of grain to the poorest countries free of charge as humanitarian aid. Widodo, in turn, supported such an initiative.

Russia withdrew from the grain deal on 29 October. This happened after the attack of the Ukrainian Armed Forces of the Russian ships of the Black Sea Fleet, which were involved in ensuring the safety of the export of grain. On November 2, Russia resumed participation in the grain deal after receiving the necessary security guarantees from Ukraine. The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation noted that these guarantees were received thanks to the participation of the UN, as well as the assistance of Turkey, the National News Service reports . The UN welcomed Russia's similar decision, RT reports .

Comments 40 
The investigation is over, the perpetrators have been identified? And punished?

Do not appreciate, steal, deceive! I don't trust them one iota!

I am against the free supply of grain. Our bread is becoming more expensive. And supposedly we give gifts to rogue friends. And we Russians have also become the same rogue.

No, well, Ukrainian let them distribute to whom they want, but not Russian bread for nothing! Well, fuck these eternally hungry "friends-comrades" who would help Russia in hard times, but no, they even vote against Russia, in extreme cases they keep silent. And there are free fertilizers in line. I personally AGAINST, well, fuck them !

... Russia is ready to provide significant amounts of grain to the poorest countries for free ... Again, free of charge, but what are we the richest to give to everyone? Maybe it's time to stop this farce of charity?

Evil, you don't have that ability to stop. Whoever it was.

Some kind of socialism again...

Wow So you can not fight not to kill but to negotiate It would always be like this

Let Khokhlyatsky grain be distributed for free

Well, Ukrainian grain is being exported

This is a great move by the President.

After all, Ukraine will violate the agreement anyway, no matter how many wolves you feed, it still looks from the forest.

Grain is exported from Ukraine

They say that the grain of Turkish producers is exported from the territory of the former Ukrainian SSR. Ukrainians gave away their lands. There is simply no Ukrainian grain there. And Erdogan will not miss his.

Was it worth giving up then? And when will our bread become twice as cheap, if we are going to give away grain for free?

Didn't come out, stopped. Big difference. No need to be confused

Help other countries for free, but raise prices with your own. awesome

There are no words.....

Who do you believe, crests, as always, "I gave my word, I took it"

Yes, and no one doubted. The rules must be observed. Well, you think the ships were damaged, but we will do it, but if Ukraine does not sell grain, Europe may be upset

People will have more questions...

Not only have they resumed grain free of charge for the starving, it's ridiculous!!! Distribute grain for free to Russian pensioners in the villages, it will be better the more good it will be!

Naive! We found someone to trust the UN and Ukraine.

Maybe it's time to introduce bread in Russia (1 loaf of at least 800g, white or black, to choose from) for free for people over 60 at least! Hello?

Flour for the elderly is harmful!
And people are dying...

Eyewitnesses reported that in 1914 there was an incredible upsurge of patriotic sentiments among the citizens who rallied around the Emperor!

And when will bread be free for poor Russians? Question

What can I say (well done) and most importantly Ukraine will give guarantees, it's just wonderful. Let's guys believe in an owl, supply the European Union with free grain.

Oh, how little is needed for happiness!)))

Not a cheapskate

The leader knows what he's doing

10% for charity..

free cheese

Most likely for free, but not entirely for nothing, that is, they will not pay with money, but Russia will have something for this, but we won’t know what))

Russia is a generous soul. There was such a caricature - Nikita Sergeevich is standing dressed in rags, HAS PLACED A VISOR TO THE FOREHEAD AND LOOKING AWAY. Signature - WHO SHOULD HELP ELSE? Looks like history is repeating itself.

We also believed them for 8 years ...




__





Loading…






ura-news.translate.goog





I think the free grain is going over like a lead balloon. But heck, it is only stolen Ukrainian grain anyway.

*Erdogan named the countries that will be the first to receive Russian grain*
Russia and Turkey can primarily supply grain to Djibouti, Somalia and Sudan. This was stated by Turkish leader Recep Tayyip Erdogan.

“We can [start delivering food] to Djibouti, Somalia and Sudan,” Erdogan said, referring to the words of Russian President Vladimir Putin in an interview with A Haber TV channel. According to him, Russia has shown a positive approach to resolving the issue of the grain deal.

Russia withdrew from the grain deal on 29 October. This happened after the attack of the Ukrainian Armed Forces of the Russian ships of the Black Sea Fleet, which were involved in ensuring the safety of the export of grain. On November 2, Russia resumed participation in the grain deal after receiving the necessary security guarantees from Ukraine. The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation noted that these guarantees were obtained thanks to the assistance of Turkey, the National News Service reports. Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky thanked Erdogan for keeping the grain deal alive.








Эрдоган назвал страны, которые первыми получат российское зерно


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Erdogan named a possible location for a gas hub in Turkey* 
The location of the gas hub will most likely be the Trakya region in northwestern Turkey, President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said in an interview with A Haber TV channel.

“According to preliminary estimates, Trakya is most likely the most convenient place. Now our Ministry of Energy is working with Russian partners,” the head of state specified. Earlier Wednesday, Anadolu reported that a roadmap for the project could be released by the end of the year. 

In October, Vladimir Putin proposed to create a gas hub in Turkey . According to him, this will make it possible to make up for the lost volumes of pumping through Nord Stream. As the president stressed, such a decision is economically feasible, and the level of security will be much higher. 
Later, at a meeting with the Turkish leader, Putin noted that the creation of the hub would allow the price to be calmly regulated "at a normal, market level, without any political overtones." As Tayyip Erdogan noted, he and his Russian colleague reached an agreement on this issue, and Europe will be able to receive Russian gas through Turkey.








Эрдоган назвал возможное место газового хаба в Турции


Местом создания газового хаба, скорее всего, станет область Тракья на северо-западе Турции, заявил президент Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган в интервью телеканалу A Haber. РИА Новости, 02.11.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587874706333569024


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587813237978009601


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587892330992107520


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587810536900759552


Looks interesting, but behind a wall of frustration


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2022)

printer said:


> *Putin announced the resumption of the grain deal*
> Russian President Vladimir Putin announced the country's return to participation in the grain deal during a telephone conversation with Indonesian President Joko Widodo. This was reported on the website of the President of Russia.
> 
> “[Putin informed Widodo] that, having received the necessary guarantees from the Ukrainian side that the humanitarian route will not be used for military purposes, Russia is resuming the implementation of the ‘grain deal’,” the summary of a telephone conversation between the Russian and Indonesian presidents, published on the Kremlin website, reads. During the conversation, Putin noted Russia's readiness to provide significant amounts of grain to the poorest countries free of charge as humanitarian aid. Widodo, in turn, supported such an initiative.
> ...


if Europe has any sense at all, they'll tell putin to stick his gas up his ass


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2022)

*Let's talk about US personnel in Ukraine....*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about US personnel in Ukraine....*


this could get very interesting, very quickly...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587961675004940288


----------



## printer (Nov 2, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Looks interesting, but behind a wall of frustration


I usually try searching for the title.

*The Untold Story of ‘Russiagate’ and the Road to War in Ukraine*









The untold story of Russiagate and the road to war in Ukraine - Local News Today


The discovery of the ledger appeared to have been pulled straight from the plot of a hit sitcom Servant of the People. A Ukrainian riff on “Mr. Smith Goes to




localtoday.news


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587993474569216003


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587871614569533444


----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588162091155968009


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588096198304571392


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588137119616114688


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588137119616114688


they don't have to listen to trump's bullshit, but they do anyway...
which makes every single one of them criminal conspirators.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they don't have to listen to trump's bullshit, but they do anyway...
> which makes every single one of them criminal conspirators.


Ukraine is an issue that will divide them, white Christians using guns to defend themselves from big government is a popular idea among many of them. Besides, if they take $100 billion down payment from the Russians and give it to Ukraine (under EU trust) then US aid to Ukraine will be a moot issue as far as congress is concerned and it will give Joe a pretty freehand to deal with Vlad if they should win the house. It would cut them off at the knees and would force them into defending the Russians directly from getting their money taken away. The EU has 300 billion of their government money alone, besides the UK which has a lot too, so one way or another the Ukrainians will get a considerable chunk of change to go shopping with.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

Looks like some long reach for Ukraine, I also suspect they are collaborating on mass-producing long-range suicide drones, since their flags are side by side on the factory wall in a tweet above! Poland, other central Europeans and the Baltic states definitely want to defeat Russia and destroy their military in this fight, and they see a chance to do just that.

These things look like they could take out the Kerch rail bridge, along with a hail of cheap drones to either take out the air defense or keep them busy while the big guy slips through at high speed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588018496444796929
If yer wondering how the rail bridge at Kech might be taken out, here is one way, if the Ukrainians drive to the coast of the Sea of Azov and the Kerch bridge is blown the Russians in the south of Ukraine and Crimea will be fucked and cut off. They just need to get in artillery range of the coastal railway passing through Mariupol to cut them off from resupply or evacuation, at least of their equipment. It's one of several reasons the Russians in the South and Crimea could collapse and then the entire Ukrainian army can focus on clearing eastern Ukraine of the amateur army the Russians have left.









Storm Shadow - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2022)

Little late dumbass, maybe you should talk to your defense guy that just bought a new boat...eh









Putin calls for modernisation of Russian military weapons


President Vladimir Putin said on Wednesday that the weapons used by Russia's military should be modernised.




www.reuters.com


----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

How the hackers and trolls have been spending their time lately, in the woods, on the run, in hiding or in Ukraine and perhaps dead there.






*Russian IT Specialist Hides From Mobilization In A Forest*

27,145 views Nov 3, 2022
A Russian IT developer has been hiding in a forest for a month to avoid mobilization. Not willing to leave Russia, but also not wanting to go to war, he has spent the last month equipping a tent, and says he has maintained a normal work schedule with his employer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588115437883199489


----------



## printer (Nov 3, 2022)

*Mufti of the LPR: mobilized criminals must wash away the guilt with blood*
Mobilization for a special military operation will help those convicted of grave and especially grave crimes to atone for their deeds with blood. At the 

“This decision (the abolition by the State Duma of the Russian Federation of the ban on the mobilization of citizens who have an unexpunged or outstanding conviction for committing a serious crime - ed.) gives every person a chance to improve their position in society and prove to themselves that they are not complete crap, that they have a chance for correction and the state gives him the right to do so,” Gambarov said. - Therefore, I support this decision, adopted by the State Duma of the Russian Federation. Every person has the right to have their deeds corrected, to be redeemed by blood. This is not a game of ping-pong, there are real hostilities. A real task has been set to quickly clear this land of Orthodox people from fascists, Nazis, Satanists.”

The mufti believes that former criminals should be sent to the front line. “These people, in accordance with their [military] specialties, are best sent to the front line,” the clergyman said. “They must be in the forefront, and not in the supply rooms and warehouses, to prove that they are patriots and have changed for the better. Even if they do not have any [military] specialty, they can help pull out the wounded, bury the dead [soldiers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine] who are abandoned by that side, that is, they can do the kind of work that assault teams are now forced to do.”

In his opinion, it is up to qualified specialists, including psychologists, to decide which of the criminals is allowed to take up arms. However, Gambarov is not afraid that the weapon will fall into the hands of criminals. “By and large, the knife with which we cut bread is also a weapon,” he said. We can't treat everyone with the same brush. Some have embarked on the path of correction, others may not. Real specialists, psychologists, the same investigators, should determine by talking with a person whether he is ready to perform combat missions and where to distribute him.








МАГАТЭ не выявило признаков подготовки Киевом «грязной бомбы»


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*IAEA reveals no signs of Kyiv preparing a "dirty bomb"*
The IAEA announced the completion of inspections at three facilities in Ukraine against the backdrop of reports of preparations for a "dirty bomb" provocation. The agency said it found no sign of undeclared nuclear activity.








МАГАТЭ не выявило признаков подготовки Киевом «грязной бомбы»


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Little late dumbass, maybe you should talk to your defense guy that just bought a new boat...eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


modernization? how about just actually having the shit in the store rooms it's supposed to be in, instead of being sold off because you and your buddies keep the money you're supposed to use to pay the military? are we sure putin isn't a republican? he sure is good at their kind of shit, blaming everyone on the planet for his own fucking mess.


----------



## printer (Nov 3, 2022)

*Swiss again reject German request to re-export Swiss ammunition to Ukraine*
Switzerland has again rejected an appeal from Germany to allow it to re-export Swiss-made ammunition to Ukraine, the government said on Thursday, saying such a move would violate Swiss neutrality.

German Defence Minister Christine Lambrecht had written to the government in Bern last month asking for permission to supply 12,400 rounds of Swiss-made ammunition for Gepard anti-aircraft tanks that Berlin has already supplied to Ukraine to help in its war with Russia.

But Swiss Economy Minister Guy Parmelin gave the same response the Swiss government had given in June when it rejected an earlier request. 

"Under the principle of equal treatment in neutrality law, Switzerland cannot agree to a request for the transfer of war materiel of Swiss origin to Ukraine as long as the latter is involved in an international armed conflict," the government said.

"As the legal situation remains unchanged, approval of a transfer of Swiss war materiel by Germany to Ukraine is still not possible," it added.

The 35mm shells were originally supplied by Swiss companies to the German army decades ago on the condition that it could not re-export the munitions without Swiss approval.









Swiss again reject German request to re-export Swiss ammunition to Ukraine


Switzerland has again rejected an appeal from Germany to allow it to re-export Swiss-made ammunition to Ukraine, the government said on Thursday, saying such a move would violate Swiss neutrality.




www.reuters.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588055979580596225


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588055979580596225


she's gonna be one to watch in the later years.......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> she's gonna be one to watch in the later years.......


Or her husband who is in prison and who many figure really won the rigged election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

*'Blunder': Expert analyzes Putin's move*

95,170 views Nov 3, 2022
Jill Dougherty, a Georgetown professor and the former Moscow bureau chief for CNN, discusses Vladimir Putin's decision to resume participation in a grain deal that allows Ukraine to ship wheat to countries around the world. #CNN #news


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2022)

printer said:


> *Swiss again reject German request to re-export Swiss ammunition to Ukraine*
> Switzerland has again rejected an appeal from Germany to allow it to re-export Swiss-made ammunition to Ukraine, the government said on Thursday, saying such a move would violate Swiss neutrality.
> 
> German Defence Minister Christine Lambrecht had written to the government in Bern last month asking for permission to supply 12,400 rounds of Swiss-made ammunition for Gepard anti-aircraft tanks that Berlin has already supplied to Ukraine to help in its war with Russia.
> ...


they can make "war materiel" but you can't use it in a war? once again, the swiss prove they are as useful as tits on a boar...and fucking hypocrites, as well.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Or her husband who is in prison and who many figure really won the rigged election.


true....gonna be interesting in the years to come in that arena


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

*Are Russians really abandoning Kherson?!*


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Are Russians really abandoning Kherson?!*


i saw that picture earlier....kinda makes ya think in a way...some reports say it's gonna be a street to street battle for it, other say the russian are abandoning it.....guess time will tell who is right....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> true....gonna be interesting in the years to come in that arena


Yep, Vlad opened up a real can of worms on his doorsteps, both front and back! Belarus is giving all of its equipment and ammo to Russia FFS and can't attack Ukraine without committing suicide. They would all be dead inside 20km of the border, maybe closer and so would the Russians behind them herding them like cattle to the slaughter. If you thought Poland was active in this war, wait till you see the Polish and Baltic nation's reaction to that! News of the slaughter of their troops and how would be broadcast into Belarus along with video of interviews with prisoners and survivors. Lukashenko would be in Russia or hung in Minsk and the arms and training would start flowing to the rebels while those fighting in Ukraine would come home to fight there. It would not end well for Vlad, and Belarus would be the next domino to fall and put western broadcasters and missiles on his doorstep from west and south.

Vlad is in a bad way, if he fucks with Turkey and the grain shipments, they will sink his Black Sea Fleet and level his palace by the sea in Sochi with naval gunfire, maybe with him in it!  If Ukraine gets Crimea back Vlad won't be safe in Sochi either, drones and missiles can go the distance and by next year who knows what Ukraine might have, that could do the job. It might be illegal for Uncle Sam to snuff Vlad, but not for Ukraine, they do have plenty of motive and he tried to kill Zelenskiy on several occasions. If they did Vlad, nobody would shed a tear or give a fuck, there would be a sense of relief in Moscow and perhaps a thank you note...  Ukraine wouldn't take responsibility for the hundreds of drones that swarm attacked his palace at Sochi and left it a ruin, like it was located in Ukraine.

Vlad would miss his summer home on the Black Sea it was an old Soviet favorite vacation spot and still is. I think Crimea will be getting a lot of western and central tourist trade, a lot of Europeans driving there and camping etc. The Russian tourists will be replaced by richer ones from the EU and it shouldn't take long, first the post war tourists to see the places in the news and damage, then others would follow. Many EU countries get a lot of their revenue from tourism a sizable chunk in many cases, and I can see Ukraine doing well here with EU tourism and camping.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, Vlad opened up a real can of worms on his doorsteps, both front and back! Belarus is giving all of its equipment and ammo to Russia FFS and can't attack Ukraine without committing suicide. They would all be dead inside 20km of the border, maybe closer and so would the Russians behind them herding them like cattle to the slaughter. If you thought Poland was active in this war, wait till you see the Polish and Baltic nation's reaction to that! News of the slaughter of their troops and how would be broadcast into Belarus along with video of interviews with prisoners and survivors. Lukashenko would be in Russia or hung in Minsk and the arms and training would start flowing to the rebels while those fighting in Ukraine would come home to fight there. It would not end well for Vlad, and Belarus would be the next domino to fall and put western broadcasters and missiles on his doorstep from west and south.
> 
> Vlad is in a bad way, if he fucks with Turkey and the grain shipments, they will sink his Black Sea Fleet and level his palace by the sea in Sochi with naval gunfire, maybe with him in it!  If Ukraine gets Crimea back Vlad won't be safe in Sochi either, drones and missiles can go the distance and by next year who knows what Ukraine that might have could do the job. It might be illegal for Uncle Sam to snuff Vlad, but not for Ukraine!


i saw in a couple of reports, that if the Belarusian military is order to go in Ukraine, that they would all desert and just plainly leave.....now that would be a site to see.....

Lushy: Order the military to go into Ukrain....

Other guy : uh comrade.....

Lushy: What!

Other guy: they're all gone...

Lushy:


----------



## doublejj (Nov 3, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i saw that picture earlier....kinda makes ya think in a way...some reports say it's gonna be a street to street battle for it, other say the russian are abandoning it.....guess time will tell who is right....


A few mini drone flights will tell them everything.....the ones that can fly thru windows and buildings


----------



## doublejj (Nov 3, 2022)

drones will really come into their own in urban fighting....house to house. they can clear a block at a time using artillery and drones


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2022)

well that's one way to get rid of some mines.......... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588182544473735168
talk about a crater....sheesh


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2022)

wtg it-army of UA.....nice grab...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588161824666488833


----------



## doublejj (Nov 3, 2022)

Back in the early 1960's I was 12/13 years old, I lived on the Black Sea. My father was an engineer & work for a company that did technical support for the Air Force. I believe he work on secret nukes when we had them in Turkey but he would never talk about what he was working on. We lived in a small Turkish town on the black sea called Samsun. On the bluffs overlooking the town was an Air Force base. Most of the base was a regular air force base with air field, commissary, health clinic, gym, theater ect. but a good portion was double fenced off and top secret only entrance. Our family were civilians however since my dad was retired military we all had dependent ID cards and the base commander allowed us to access most of the base facilities. On a clear day from the bluffs you could look out across the Black Sea and see the faint outline of a mountain range. I was in the hobby shop working on a model airplane and looking out the window at the sea when a GI told me that the mountains was the USSR.....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 3, 2022)

The Air Force base also had a skeet and trap range, where I first fired a shotgun. One day on the range I looked out to the Black Sea and was excited to see a huge whale sitting just off shore. I excitedly pointed it out to the Airmen and they laughed and told me that wasn't a whale, it was a Russian Sub listening to our conversation  .....I still have the patch I earned for hitting my first clay pigeon.


----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2022)

Lol at least the whales over here are real


----------



## printer (Nov 3, 2022)

*Kherson authorities explained the absence of the Russian flag in the city center*
The Russian flag in the center of Kherson was removed due to the relocation of the regional administration to Genichesk. This was reported to a URA.RU correspondent in the regional administration.

“The government of the Kherson region was transferred to Genichesk last week in full force. Here is the place of her temporary deployment. The building on the square housed the Regional State Administration of Ukraine. Initially, there were no Russian administrative departments there, the building was mothballed, ”the administration reports.








Власти Херсона объяснили отсутствие российского флага в центре города


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





Genichesk (port city along the Sea of Azov)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588254984730443778


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

Fall guys?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588265138536288257


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588092531459428352


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588243600529248256


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

Why Ukraine is a good bet and why nobody should force them to talk with Putin when they are whipping his ass with such enthusiasm and success.






*My Bro! No Prison Could Break Him!*

39,413 views Nov 3, 2022
I'm proud to introduce my brother from another mother, coolest sergeant I ever knew, Bogdan, who spent 7 months in the russian prison. This is his story, as crazy as it is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

doublejj said:


> drones will really come into their own in urban fighting....house to house. they can clear a block at a time using artillery and drones


Here is what an FPV racing drone can do in a ruin as far as scouting goes, 100 grams of HE could make it a suicide drone. This would be typical of a fought over urban environment in Ukraine. Here he carries a gopro, but it could be a bomb. This is Steele Davis from Atlanta, a very skilled FPV pilot. A dji might do as well, but he has a powerful video transmitter on the drone at 5.8ghz

As you can see it can scout a ruin pretty quick and would be harder to hit than a commercial drone, the pilot flies this thing, he doesn't remote control it with a phone. Old fashioned complete manual control and no obstacle avoidance or auto leveling and hovering, seat of your pants flying. This is called Bando flying, for abandoned building or site.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588270530649432066


----------



## doublejj (Nov 3, 2022)

*Russia already deported over 9,000 Ukrainian children, says prosecutor general*








Russia already deported over 9,000 Ukrainian children, says prosecutor general


Ukrainian law enforcement officers have already established that more than 9,000 Ukrainian children have been forcibly deported to Russia, Ukraine’s Prosecutor General Andriy Kostin said in an interview with the Interfax-Ukraine news agency on Oct. 31.




english.nv.ua


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 3, 2022)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588401147080978432


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588403066868756480


----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2022)

Bang, Bang,
Ivan is gone....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

Sure, they can make a few of them with smuggled technology from the west, but their problem will be mass production and the electronics to run it. It doesn't look particularly impressive to me, and I've seen a video of one used successfully in Ukraine. To make it laser proof ya got to make it shiny and that means it reflects radar easily. It has to be catapult launched and transported by vehicle.

https://eurasiantimes.com/impossible-to-intercept-russia-claims-its-lancet-kamikaze-drones









1st Footage Of Russia's Kamikaze 'Suicide' Drone Emerges; Loitering Lancets Bust Ukraine's 'Western Armory'


The Russian Lancet-3, on the other hand, is a lightweight loitering munition with a three-kilogram warhead and a 40-minute endurance made by ZALA and Kalashnikov.




eurasiantimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

He probably told Xi what everybody else with eyes and a brain told him. It's better to knock on Vlad's back door in Asia than to try and kick in the front door of the west by invading Tawain. The vast majority of the world's most advanced microchips are made in Tawain and onshoring the industry takes years and many billions of dollars. China gets much of its advanced technology through Tawain and they are a major semiconductor supplier to their electronics industry. Invading Tawain would hurt them economically most of all, just in trade with Tawain alone and they are already on shaky domestic financial ground. 

Everybody's dependence on Tawain for chips would bring an immediate and dire response not just from America, but from plenty of others who utterly depend on Taiwan microprocessors. Going after the remains of the collapsing Russian empire with soft power would be far less risky and profitable. Everything China needs is in that direction, oil, gas minerals and other resources with rail and highway links already built into central Asia in some cases. Trade in oil and gas will mean there will also be markets for Chinese goods too because they will have oil money. Even though China's economy might not be as large as once thought, it is still plenty big enough to dominate central Asia and even future break away Russian republics with soft power. Internal continental lines of communications and close proximity makes it more secure too. Kazakhstan stretches from the Chinese border to the Caspian Sea and is rich in oil and gas, as are their neighbors. It would be central to any Chinese near term strategy in central Asia and they recently gave them security assurances as the move away from Russia and towards China. Several time zones of Siberia Forest lay just to the north in the decaying Russian Federation, and it is divided into several "autonomous" republics and ethnicities.









Xi, Scholz warn against 'irresponsible' nuclear threats over Ukraine


Chinese President Xi Jinping and German Chancellor Olaf Scholz on Friday condemned threats to use atomic weapons in Ukraine, with Scholz warning that Russia risked "crossing a line" in the international community by resorting to nuclear force.




www.reuters.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

Starlink would make this thing jamming proof and make virtual operation possible, it could operate planet wide, not just in the black sea, the only limitation would be fuel and maintenance. Lots of allies might be looking to cut deals with Elon for military purposes so Uncle Sam will need to be involved. Put a harpoon and stingers on gimbals on it to deal with air threats and it can sink big ships too, the starlink will have plenty of bandwidth for multiple HD video and data feeds for a crew to remote control it.









Turkey unveils MIR naval surface drone for fighting submarines


The MIR unmanned vessel can be operated autonomously, remote-controlled or with a crew.




www.defensenews.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 4, 2022)

Oh look we're on the brink of nuclear war all around the world. This unwillingness to negotiate seems to be really working out well (not).









South Korea scrambles fighter jets after spotting 180 warplanes maneuvering in North Korea


Pyongyang's move came after the North test-fired around 30 ballistic missiles over the two previous days, including an ICBM.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He probably told Xi what everybody else with eyes and a brain told him. It's better to knock on Vlad's back door in Asia than to try and kick in the front door of the west by invading Tawain. The vast majority of the world's most advanced microchips are made in Tawain and onshoring the industry takes years and many billions of dollars. China gets much of its advanced technology through Tawain and they are a major semiconductor supplier to their electronics industry. Invading Tawain would hurt them economically most of all, just in trade with Tawain alone and they are already on shaky domestic financial ground.
> 
> Everybody's dependence on Tawain for chips would bring an immediate and dire response not just from America, but from plenty of others who utterly depend on Taiwan microprocessors. Going after the remains of the collapsing Russian empire with soft power would be far less risky and profitable. Everything China needs is in that direction, oil, gas minerals and other resources with rail and highway links already built into central Asia in some cases. Trade in oil and gas will mean there will also be markets for Chinese goods too because they will have oil money. Even though China's economy might not be as large as once thought, it is still plenty big enough to dominate central Asia and even future break away Russian republics with soft power. Internal continental lines of communications and close proximity makes it more secure too. Kazakhstan stretches from the Chinese border to the Caspian Sea and is rich in oil and gas, as are their neighbors. It would be central to any Chinese near term strategy in central Asia and they recently gave them security assurances as the move away from Russia and towards China. Several time zones of Siberia Forest lay just to the north in the decaying Russian Federation, and it is divided into several "autonomous" republics and ethnicities.
> 
> ...


the Taiwanese should very openly install explosives in all the equipment to make chips...not enough to kill workers, or destroy buildings, but enough to render every piece of equipment scrap metal. then, just let it be known that if you invade Taiwan, all you're going to get is the rest of the world hating your fucking guts...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

Putin pays out over $3k to every soldier in bid to quell unrest in army


Russian soldiers called up to fight in Ukraine have been complaining about not receiving promised payments, with some even going on strike.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Putin pays out over $3k to every soldier in bid to quell unrest in army
> 
> 
> Russian soldiers called up to fight in Ukraine have been complaining about not receiving promised payments, with some even going on strike.
> ...


i wonder if that will cover the cost of them having to buy their own uniforms and body armor? at least they don't have to buy their own rusty out of date weapons that fire different ammo than everyone else is using...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Oh look we're on the brink of nuclear war all around the world. This unwillingness to negotiate seems to be really working out well (not).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Negotiate with who and over what? 
Who do you want to throw under the bus? 
Who do you want to appease and reward?
These people have no word to give and have broken it repeatedly, you might as well take Trump's word, or Hitler's. Appeasing and rewarding them is the path to nuclear war, defeating them or containing them are the only options. Nobody is gonna sell Ukraine down the river and Tawain simply can't be, they are too valuable and so is South Korea. It is up to the people of these places to call the shots, they live in liberal democracies, or close enough. 

Uncle Sam has no business negotiating with Russia unless all allies are at the table and Ukraine calls the shots. It's really quite simple, Russia leaves Ukraine including Crimea, or they get their army destroyed while being thrown out on their asses in humiliation. How they deal with this is up to them, let's hope they choose wisely, because they are now in no position to negotiate anything, but are on the verge of collapse. As for South Korea, their right-wing government already announced it had all of Russia's artillery and rocket sites targeted with precision weapons. As far as Tawain goes, we get all our most advanced chips from there and the allies would be on China like stink on shit. It takes years to onshore microprocessor technology and the governments are doing it.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Negotiate with who and over what?
> Who do you want to throw under the bus?
> Who do you want to appease and reward?
> These people have no word to give and have broken it repeatedly, you might as well take Trump's word, or Hitler's. Appeasing and rewarding them is the path to nuclear war, defeating them or containing them are the only options. Nobody is gonna sell Ukraine down the river and Tawain simply can't be, they are too valuable and so is South Korea. It is up to the people of these places to call the shots, they live in liberal democracies, or close enough.
> ...


When was the last time we sat down with North Korea? We have no business negotiating with Russia, but we have business fighting them, and we have business overthrowing Ukrainian leadership and installing a new US-friendly government back in 2014?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Oh look we're on the brink of nuclear war all around the world. This unwillingness to negotiate seems to be really working out well (not).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who is unwilling to negotiate? north korea, iran, russia....shows of force, displays of weapons, lies about supplying arms for terrorist attacks in Ukraine. that is unwillingness to cooperate. go get them to sit at the table without trying to intimidate the rest of the participants.
if you're referring to the Ukrainians being unwilling to negotiate, good. they shouldn't be willing to negotiate. they were raped by russia 14 years ago, and now the russians are back trying to do it again...they should not be negotiated with, they should be castrated and left to bleed to death in a dirty fucking alley. and don't give me any fucking sanctimony either, they fucked up, continue to fuck up, and are trying to double down. fuck russia, they can end hostilities any time they get the fuck out of Ukraine, completely and totally.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2022)

https://www.reuters.com/business/finance/exclusive-crypto-exchange-binance-helped-iranian-firms-trade-8-billion-despite-2022-11-04/

Binance isn't an American company, but they should be banned from doing business with ANY American companies, and it should happen yesterday. All of our trade partners worldwide should be warned that if you do business with Binance, you don't do business with us...lets see how long it takes them to drop iran.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Oh look we're on the brink of nuclear war all around the world. This unwillingness to negotiate seems to be really working out well (not).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me Kim showing off his tiny penis again, that's all that is


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> When was the last time we sat down with North Korea? We have no business negotiating with Russia, but we have business fighting them, and we have business overthrowing Ukrainian leadership and installing a new US-friendly government back in 2014?


Trump sent love letters to Kim FFS and met him. He starves his people FFS and is a beast, how South Korea deals with the criminal regime is up to them. We support the liberal democratic side and it isn't him

We are not fighting Russia, they invaded Ukraine in 2014 and recently after assuring their national boundaries on several occasions the also involved the USA and UK. They violated the UN charter and broke international law, it's not just America, it's 50 nations giving aid to Ukraine. 

The US didn't throw out the corrupt government in Ukraine that Putin installed, the people did in mass protests that involved most of the country.

You are echoing republican and Foxnews talking points which is identical to Kremlin propaganda.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump sent love letters to Kim FFS and met him. He starves his people FFS and is a beast, how South Korea deals with the criminal regime is up to them. We support the liberal democratic side and it isn't him
> 
> We are not fighting Russia, they invaded Ukraine in 2014 and recently after assuring their national boundaries on several occasions the also involved the USA and UK. They violated the UN charter and broke international law, it's not just America, it's 50 nations giving aid to Ukraine.
> 
> ...


So this 2014 article from the Guardian is right-wing lies? Kinda weird, since the author is a lefty.









It's not Russia that's pushed Ukraine to the brink of war | Seumas Milne


Seumas Milne: The attempt to lever Kiev into the western camp by ousting an elected leader made conflict certain. It could be a threat to us all




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> So this 2014 article from the Guardian is right-wing lies? Kinda weird, since the author is a lefty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's one guys opinion, and i don't agree with him at all...he sounds like he's roger waters roommate. Ukraine is a free country, able to join any fucking thing it wants, and fuck russia in the face for even having a fucking opinion about what another free country does.
oooh, we pushed russia into it by expanding NATO...NATO is a defensive organization. if russia didn't have plans for conquest, they wouldn't give one flying fuck about NATO. so, in conclusion, NATO defensive, russia offensive, in every way.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's one guys opinion, and i don't agree with him at all...he sounds like he's roger waters roommate. Ukraine is a free country, able to join any fucking thing it wants, and fuck russia in the face for even having a fucking opinion about what another free country does.
> oooh, we pushed russia into it by expanding NATO...NATO is a defensive organization. if russia didn't have plans for conquest, they wouldn't give one flying fuck about NATO. so, in conclusion, NATO defensive, russia offensive, in every way.


Of course you don't have to agree with him, but your attempt at framing this position as "right-wing propaganda", clearly has it's argumentative errors as lefties were echoing this sentiment way back in 2014.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 4, 2022)

Ukrainians are a crafty bunch - here we see a Yemen built drone from twigs. Ukrainians could probably fab up a frame from some old Russian debris laying around.

Arabic Vid


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586011832136785920
The drone is a reminder that such devices can actually be pretty simple. “I think the biggest benefit of this design is that once key materials are available – a battery, a receiver, several small motors, propellers and wiring – such a drone can be essentially assembled ‘on the fly,’ pun intended,” says Samuel Bendett, an analyst at the Center for Naval Analysis and adjunct senior fellow at the Center for New American Security.

What’s striking is how this drone distills the aircraft down to minimum parts. The wee flying machine is motors, writes, controls, and something it can all stick to. In this case, literal sticks, or stems from the qat plant.

“Obviously, some experience building and flying such quadcopters is helpful in making sure the drone can be properly stabilized, but a lot of those requirements and knowledge is freely available online as well,” says Bendett. “The main point of this video is that the quadcopter frame can be assembled from any products freely available. And the rest of the components can be relatively easily procured or even built/3D printed if necessary.”


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ukrainians are a crafty bunch - here we see a Yemen built drone from twigs. Ukrainians could probably fab up a frame from some old Russian debris laying around.
> 
> Arabic Vid
> 
> ...


if only people could be that innovative saving lives, instead of taking them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> So this 2014 article from the Guardian is right-wing lies? Kinda weird, since the author is a lefty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is marching to the recruiting offices and who is running for the borders to avoid conscription? People are voting with their feet. 

There are voices on the left and right, the extreme left wants appeasement and peace at any price, those on the right are echoing Russian talking points and so is Foxnews. Republicans never used to be such chickenshits, or traitors, Trump led them down into the gutter real fast. It's his opinion, no more valid than mine and I have a different one, the FSB was running wild in Ukraine and Putin had influence over the oligarchs who owed much of the industry in Ukraine and were the source of much of the legendary corruption. Paul Manfort was working for them and had to move out of Ukraine in a hurry in 2014, back to America where he was available to run Trump's campaign and continue his dealings with the Russians during the election. Trump tried to extort Zellenskiy over Javelin missiles and military aid and was reluctant to help, he too suggested "negotiations".


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ukrainians are a crafty bunch - here we see a Yemen built drone from twigs. Ukrainians could probably fab up a frame from some old Russian debris laying around.
> 
> Arabic Vid
> 
> ...


what are writes?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> what are writes?


wires with an education?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ukrainians are a crafty bunch - here we see a Yemen built drone from twigs. Ukrainians could probably fab up a frame from some old Russian debris laying around.
> 
> Arabic Vid
> 
> ...


The old quadcopters and Tri copters were made from wood, the magic is in the flight control computer. Ya can make a pig fly with an FC taped to its forehead and enough vectored thrust coming out of its asshole. Same tech and many of the component's cellphones use and a cheap FC cost less than $100





__





Amazon.com : Drone Flight Controller






www.amazon.com


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wires with an education?


that could be wright


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The old quadcopters and Tri copters were made from wood, the magic is in the flight control computer. Ya can make a pig fly with an FC taped to its forehead and enough vectored thrust coming out of its asshole. Same tech and many of the component's cellphones use and a cheap FC cost less than $100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what had me confused. I did not see something to vary thrust at each propeller nor give three-axis control. Or a control receiver. None of those can be Flintstoned.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 4, 2022)

Netherlands to supply Ukraine with tanks and other weapons


The Netherlands will supply Ukraine with tanks and other heavy military equipment with a total worth of 120 million euros , the Dutch defence ministry said on Friday....



www.marketscreener.com





Sold our own battle tanks a decade ago.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2022)

well at least the US air force has a since of humor......









US Air Force flight drew phallic pattern near Russian naval facility


The KC-135 Stratotanker departed Crete at around 2:15 p.m. UTC, before drawing the phallus for two hours off the Syrian coast, flight data shows.



www.insider.com













Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


View flight from Chania to Chania on Flightradar24




www.flightradar24.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

This could control one of those Iranian drones, it's not up to ballistic missile or shell standards but works just fine for drones and even cruise missiles. A similar flight controller could turn a dumb bomb into a GPS guided one by controlling the fins, instead of the motors. These are available from dozens of online vendors including Chinese ones by the hundred lot or more and they will ship near anywhere not sanctioned. However, embassy staff in many places can order things online delivered to home and they set up fake companies, etc. The point is commercial technology that has military crossover applications is becoming ubiquitous and difficult to control. It allows countries like Iran and Ukraine to mass produce stealthy very long-range drones that can strike deep into enemy territory with high accuracy. If such things were used against the Russian power grid by Ukraine, I think they would be fucked and in the dark for a long time pretty quickly.





__





Loading…






www.amazon.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2022)

ah stfu u drunk









Medvedev says Russia is fighting a sacred battle against Satan


Former Russian President Dmitry Medvedev on Friday cast Russia's war in Ukraine as a sacred conflict with Satan, warning that Moscow could send all its enemies to the eternal fires of Gehenna.




www.reuters.com


----------



## printer (Nov 4, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> When was the last time we sat down with North Korea? We have no business negotiating with Russia, but we have business fighting them, and we have business overthrowing Ukrainian leadership and installing a new US-friendly government back in 2014?


Could always send Trump to negotiate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ah stfu u drunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When Putin's head rolls, his won't be far behind as will others close to Putin, unless they get rid of him, get out of Ukraine and blame him for the whole fiasco, while trying to retain power with the dummy parliament. Elections looming and there is a legal order of succession, the regular military is also very pissed off at the whole situation and could stage a coup for a democratic reset or an autocratic grab for power on their own. About the only way out is to do in Putin and blame him while they bury him. Pull out of all Ukraine then try and pick up the pieces of a shattered country and military while attempting to get out from under sanctions and get some of their money back, both state and private. If you thought Trump left Biden problems, wait until you see what is in store for a Russian government after Vlad dies or is locked up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When Putin's head rolls, his won't be far behind as will others close to Putin, unless they get rid of him, get out of Ukraine and blame him for the whole fiasco on him while trying to retain power with the dummy parliament. Elections looming and there is a legal order of succession, the regular military is also very pissed off at the whole situation and could stage a coup for a democratic reset or an autocratic grab for power on their own. About the only way out is to do in Putin and blame him while they bury him. Pull out of all Ukraine then try and pick up the pieces of a shattered country and military while attempting to get out from under sanctions and get some of their money back, both state and private. If you though Trump left Biden problems, wait until you see what is in store for a Russian government after Vlad dies or is locked up.


i'd like to see the whole state of duma roll for all of this


----------



## printer (Nov 4, 2022)

*New $400M military aid package to Ukraine includes tanks*
The Pentagon announced a $400 million military aid package for Ukraine that would deliver capabilities in the coming years, including money for refurbished tanks and tactical drones.

The package, being resourced through the Ukraine Security Assistance Initiative, which is unlike presidential “drawdown” authority that rapidly transfers weapons from U.S. stocks. The USAI is used to contract directly with defense contractors.
The package will include:

• 45 refurbished T-72B Tanks with advanced optics, communications, and armor packages
• 1,100 Phoenix Ghost Tactical Unmanned Aerial Systems
• 40 Armored Riverine Boats
• funding to refurbish 250 M1117 Armored Security Vehicles
• tactical secure communications systems and surveillance systems
• funding for training, maintenance, and sustainment

“The overhauled T-72B tanks included in this package are part of a trilateral, coordinated effort with the Netherlands and Czech Republic,” the Pentagon said. “Alongside the United States, the Netherlands will provide 45 additional T-72B Tanks with the support of the Czech Ministry of Defense and in cooperation with Czech industry.”

The package also includes funding to refurbish HAWK air defense missiles for inclusion in future presidential drawdown packages.
“With Russia’s unrelenting and brutal air attacks on Ukrainian civilian critical infrastructure, additional air defense capabilities are critical,” the Pentagon said. “Funding to refurbish HAWK missiles will complement Spain’s recent commitment of HAWK launchers to help Ukraine meet this threat.”
In total, the United States has now committed more than $18.9 billion in security assistance to Ukraine since the beginning of the Biden Administration, with more than $18.2 billion coming since the beginning of Russia’s ongoing invasion.

“This USAI package underscores the continued U.S. commitment to supporting Ukraine by meeting their most urgent needs, while also building the capacity of Ukraine’s Armed Forces to defend its sovereignty over the long term,” the Pentagon said.





New $400M military aid package to Ukraine includes tanks | InsideDefense.com


The Pentagon announced a $400 million military aid package for Ukraine that would deliver capabilities in the coming years, including money for refurbished tanks and tactical drones.




insidedefense.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

printer said:


> Could always send Trump to negotiate.


Biden could send him to Moscow as America's envoy, and you know he'd never return to face indictment. Maybe he could use his "personal" relationship and negotiating skills and meet Vlad in Moscow, where he would no doubt stay and go down with Vlad, hand in hand through the gates of Hell!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Biden could send him to Moscow as America's envoy, and you know he'd never return to face indictment. Maybe he could use his "personal" relationship and negotiating skills and meet Vlad in Moscow, where he would no doubt stay and go down with Vlad, hand in hand through the gates of Hell!


that sounds like a head-of-state version of this









Ferret-legging - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> that sounds like a head-of-state version of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Train a champion ball eater! This means LUNCHTIME! Takes on all challengers and would make great YouTube videos! It would put an end to the "sport" pretty quickly. What would be a good name for the little bag nibbler...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Train a champion ball eater! This means LUNCHTIME! Takes on all challengers and would make great YouTube videos! It would put an end to the "sport" pretty quickly. What would be a good name for the little bag nibbler...


Testicules (to rhyme with Hercules)
ScrotYum
the Progenitor 
Wízel Castro

so many possibilities


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> that sounds like a head-of-state version of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It turns out Putin is just as dumb as Trump and a bigger screw up, but he had total state power. Donald did not, otherwise ya would have been nuking hurricanes and killing the solid red south (and much of his base) with radioactive rain.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It turns out Putin is just as dumb as Trump and a bigger screw up, but he had total state power. Donald did not, otherwise ya would have been nuking hurricanes and killing the solid red south (and much of his base) with radioactive rain.


I pondered the whole weather-nuking shenanigan once in that marvelous window of lateral clarity that can come on the threshold of a shallow nap.

I decided that he’d send the hot weather over Honduras andor Nicaragua.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Oh look we're on the brink of nuclear war all around the world. This unwillingness to negotiate seems to be really working out well (not).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so if someone broke into your house and moved into your kitchen would you negotiate with them to keep your kitchen?...(not)


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 4, 2022)

doublejj said:


> so if someone broke into your house and moved into your kitchen would you negotiate with them to keep your kitchen?


If it was someone that I knew, yes that would absolutely be my first course of action.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 4, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> If it was someone that I knew, yes that would absolutely be my first course of action.


even after they killed your babushka who was in your kitchen making tea?....


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 4, 2022)

doublejj said:


> even after they killed your babushka who was in your kitchen making tea?....


I think your analogy is abruptly skewed.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> what are writes?


Hell if i know - article apparently NOT proofread.
I think cannabis was involved.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hell if i know - article apparently NOT proofread.
> I think cannabis was involved.


I blame the fell fowl: the spell chicken. 
There is white meat in Mordor


----------



## printer (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## printer (Nov 4, 2022)

*Putin: Poland wants to swallow Ukraine*
Poland still wants to take over the territories of Ukraine, which it once lost. This was stated by Russian President Vladimir Putin.

“The idea of absorbing Ukraine in Poland has not gone away,” Putin said during a speech broadcast by the Rossiya 24 TV channel. He believes that Russia could be the only guarantor of the integrity of Ukraine.

According to the head of state, Russia voluntarily gave Ukraine its territories for the sake of unity, but without asking the opinion of the population. “And the territories of Poland, Romania and Hungary were forcibly taken away as a result of the war,” the Russian leader concluded.








Путин: Польша хочет поглотить Украину


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Production of large-caliber projectiles launched in Ukraine*
The Ukroboronprom enterprise has launched the production of large-caliber shells. This was announced by the head of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine Oleksiy Reznikov during a briefing in the Odessa branch of the media center.

“Today, we have launched the production of the 152nd and 122nd shells and the 120th mine by the forces of Ukroboronprom and the entrepreneurs who are part of this structure,” RIA Novosti reports with reference to Reznikov. The head of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine noted that an increase in production is expected.

Earlier, URA.RU wrote that the United States would send Soviet tanks to Ukraine. The head of the Ukrainian Defense Ministry hopes for Washington's help in the supply of military equipment from Europe.








На Украине запустилось производство крупнокалиберных снарядов


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Putin: The West skillfully raised the fuse to the collapse of Russia*
The West tried to destroy Russia by applying to it the experience of interfering in the internal affairs of Ukraine after the collapse of the USSR. This was stated by Russian President Vladimir Putin.

“The West very skillfully raised the wick to the disintegration of our country. For decades after the collapse of the USSR, Ukraine went through the path of direct overt interference by Western countries in its internal affairs. Well, in fact, they tried to do the same in Russia, ”Putin said during a broadcast on the Rossiya 24 TV channel.

According to the president, the West managed to instill pseudo-values into the minds of Ukrainians, which led to the fact that now anti-Russia has been created on this territory. “Russia’s clash with this neo-Nazi regime that emerged on the territory of Ukraine was inevitable,” Putin said. In addition, he said that if the Russian Federation had not taken any action in February, the outcome would have been the same, but only from the worst positions for Russia.

Earlier, Russian President Vladimir Putin said that Western countries will not wait for the collapse of the Russian Federation . For this, among other things, a special operation was launched in Ukraine.








Путин: Запад умело подносил фитиль к распаду России


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

printer said:


> *Putin: Poland wants to swallow Ukraine*
> Poland still wants to take over the territories of Ukraine, which it once lost. This was stated by Russian President Vladimir Putin.
> 
> “The idea of absorbing Ukraine in Poland has not gone away,” Putin said during a speech broadcast by the Rossiya 24 TV channel. He believes that Russia could be the only guarantor of the integrity of Ukraine.
> ...


When Poland and Ukraine are in the EU borders won't matter as much, just like the rest of the EU, people like the freedom. Poland is doubling its army and buying 500 HIMARS, but not to invade Ukraine with, those two are tight as ticks and Poland has a bone to pick with Russia of its own. Having Belarus and Ukraine as a Russian buffer would be nice too and move any battlefields east and on Russia's doorstep. Ukraine winning will mean rail access for them from the Baltic to the Black Sea through Ukraine. Turkey gets its canal and the European traffic to support it, since it would be a great container ship and tanker short cut to the heart of Europe. Energy too if Ukraine develops it NG and petroleum, with Russia gone from the markets and Ukraine looking more feasible Europe will want a diversity of energy sources.


----------



## shimbob (Nov 4, 2022)

doublejj said:


> even after they killed your babushka who was in your kitchen making tea?....


And kidnapped your kids to send them off to a reeducation/adoption center


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

I think Vlad's blunder and ass kicking in Ukraine have made many of the world's autocrats nervous, from Iran and North Korea to China and even the Saudis too. Russia was a key autocratic ally and counter to the forces of liberal democracy which appear to be on the ascendency lately. Maybe that's why there is so much trouble in so many places as conservative and autocratic forces fueled by ethnonationalism line up against the forces of human rights and multiculturalism. Liberal means freedom and that includes cultural, religious and political freedom. Russia's defeat has made many reconsider their military model and organization, not to mention their weapons systems!

Now if America can just hang on to its liberal democracy, we might be making some progress into the future as a planet. We will know the chances of that in a few days, will it be one step forward, or two steps back?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

printer said:


>


One reason for getting the experienced troops out of the trap is they get a lot of war criminals out too and replace them with freshly arrived innocent conscripts who will be sacrificed. If a lot of these elite "experienced" troops were captured almost every one of them would be a war criminal. One good thing is there will be lots of conscripts they won't have issues exchanging for Ukrainians, though one high profile general war criminal would be worth a lot of kidnaped Ukrainian kids to Vlad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588582767721615360


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

The weekly paycheck for beating the shit outta Vlad, keep up good work boys you'll get a bonus for early completion.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588618359947526152


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

Something tells me Russia will end up paying for it anyway.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588663879034347525


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588584785538347008


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

Arrange for air transport or a shipping container and ship when full, they can sort it out upon arrival. They repair and modify lots of drones and RC planes too, so parts are useful. Since the licensing requirements and other new restriction are coming into place many people are getting out of the hobby or getting rid of their drones. With them being used as a weapon of war how long before they are used as a weapon of murder, with street gangs and assassins using them in lieu of guns.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588688033926492161


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Nov 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Anybody know about Tom Barrack's trial? He's one of Trump's buddies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

*04 Nov: Russian LOSSES BECAME UNSUSTAINABLE | War in Ukraine Explained*


----------



## doublejj (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2022)

Australia to buy Lockheed aircraft amid mounting tensions with China


U.S. State Dept. also approved weapon sales to Finland ahead of the country's planned ascension into NATO.




www.defensenews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2022)

Goodbye Kerch rail bridge and cutting off the Russians in Crimea and the south. A drive to the coast of Azov while taking out the Kerch bridge would mean the liberation of the entire south and Crimea. Then Ukrainian forces could focus almost their entire strength on clearing out the east. This missile can take out rail and road bridges inside Russia and cut Russia off from Ukraine in the east and north.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588682915289788416


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2022)

The drones are more plentiful now and carry more and bigger bombs, while the Russian countermeasures are dwindling. A hundred of these working day and night can do a lot of damage to Russians in an area from miles away. Same idea and range as mortars with a God's eye view, commercial drones and mortars are a lethal tactical combination. This could be what close tactical air support looks like, or one version of it at least. A couple of these could shower a trench line with grenades during an assault, take-out machine-gun nests or RPGs ahead of assaulting ground troops. They are close enough to tell who is below and the drone operator is often close or among the troops and offer a squad level granularity in close tactical air support.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588862770317266945


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2022)

The Ukrainians started winning and Russia started losing, all for a pittance in military aid that the Russians will end up paying for, unless they block that too. The cost of destroying Vlad's army for a decade and Vlad himself is a small fraction of the US military budget and consists of mostly older weapons systems long since paid for and some due for the scrap heap.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588723803240153093


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2022)

Vladimir Putin's Troops Call For Munity As Ailing Russian Leader's Prospects Of Winning War In Ukraine Grow Slimmer By The Day



*Vladimir Putin's Troops Call For Munity As Ailing Russian Leader's Prospects Of Winning War In Ukraine Grow Slimmer By The Day*


----------



## printer (Nov 5, 2022)

*Ukraine worried about losing internet service following Starlink outages: report*
Ukrainian officials are concerned about losing internet service after 1,300 of the military’s Starlink satellites went offline, CNN reported Friday. 

Starlink, the internet service run by Elon Musk’s SpaceX, has been crucial to allowing Ukrainian communications throughout the war with Russia as Russian forces have destroyed much Ukraine’s own internet networks. 

SpaceX’s director of government sales alerted the Pentagon last month that the company could no longer continue to fund Starlink service in Ukraine, citing the projected cost of $120 million for the remaining months of 2022 and $400 million for the next year. 

Ukraine’s military has used Starlink to communicate with its forces and coordinate its defense effort across the country. The service has also allowed civilians to stay online and connected with the outside world.

SpaceX was calling for the Defense Department to step in and provide some of its own funding to support Starlink, but after the request prompted backlash Musk reversed himself and announced that SpaceX would continue funding the service in Ukraine.

But two sources familiar with the outage told CNN that it has heightened fears that Ukraine will lose access to Starlink’s internet service. 
  
CNN reported that the outage began Oct. 24 and has been a “huge problem” for the Ukrainian military, according to a person briefed on the situation. That person told CNN that the terminals had been disconnected because of a lack of funding. 

SpaceX was charging Ukraine’s military $2,500 per month to keep each of the 1,300 Starlink units online, causing the total cost to approach almost $20 million by September, the person told CNN. They said the military eventually could not afford to pay the costs anymore.








Ukraine worried about losing internet service following Starlink outages: report


Ukrainian officials are concerned about losing internet service after 1,300 of the military’s Starlink satellites went offline, CNN reported Friday. Starlink, the internet service run by Elon Musk…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588836897421680642


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2022)

doublejj said:


> drones will really come into their own in urban fighting....house to house. they can clear a block at a time using artillery and drones











This NDAA-compliant indoor tactical drone is coming to US in 2023


Belgium-based manufacturer Sky-Hero says its product LOKI Mk2US has become the world's first NDAA-compliant indoor tactical drone solution.




dronedj.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588666057635794944


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vladimir Putin's Troops Call For Munity As Ailing Russian Leader's Prospects Of Winning War In Ukraine Grow Slimmer By The Day
> 
> 
> 
> *Vladimir Putin's Troops Call For Munity As Ailing Russian Leader's Prospects Of Winning War In Ukraine Grow Slimmer By The Day*


is that, like, mutiny with immunity?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2022)

*Russia on defense as Ukraine pushes toward crucial city*


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588434914256781313


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588863907325583361


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588926510970257408


----------



## printer (Nov 5, 2022)

So would that be the start of WWIII?

*State Duma deputy named countries ready to join Russia in the fight against Ukraine*
Russia has concluded military-technical cooperation with many countries that are ready to join the fight against Ukraine. This was announced to URA.RU by State Duma Deputy, Deputy Chairman of the Defense Committee Yuri Shvytkin.

“Today, the Russian Federation has interaction with the same India, with the same China, with Iran, with Serbia, with Brazil. We have many countries with which we have military-technical cooperation," Shvytkin said in an interview with URA.RU. He added that Russia hopes for the duration of cooperation, but only if necessary.

Shvytkin noted that Russia currently relies only on itself. “For now, we rely only on our own strength, but if we need the support of other countries, it will be provided, but so far there is no need,” the deputy said. In addition, Shvytkin added that the Union State is coping with the goals and objectives set by the Supreme Commander of Russia Vladimir Putin: "And it will continue to cope with them."




__





Loading…






ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## shimbob (Nov 5, 2022)

> “... but if we need the support of other countries, it will be provided, but so far there is no need,”


Doubt. 
Weren't they already asking Iran, North Korean, and China for more munitions?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 5, 2022)

shimbob said:


> Doubt.
> Weren't they already asking Iran, North Korean, and China for more munitions?


Bluster.


----------



## shimbob (Nov 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Bluster.


Asides the Iranian drones currently targeting Ukrainian civilians, true.


----------



## printer (Nov 5, 2022)

*A new phase in the war of attrition. What’s holding back the Ukrainian counter-offensive? Will mobilization help the Russian side? What are the air strikes on Kyiv and Belgorod all about? Our analysts explain.*








A new phase in the war of attrition. What’s holding back the Ukrainian counter-offensive? Will mobilization help the Russian side? What are the air strikes on Kyiv and Belgorod all about? Our analysts explain. — Meduza


The war in Ukraine has moved into a new phase. While both armies are struggling in the autumn mud, each side is covertly preparing for serious action in the winter. These preparations are not limited to mobilization, training new conscripts, and creating new military units. Without an air...




meduza.io


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588880290566770688


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2022)

Remember those SCALP cruise missiles being fitted to Ukrainian fighters in Poland?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588976413843259397


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588942358535540736


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2022)

printer said:


> So would that be the start of WWIII?
> 
> *State Duma deputy named countries ready to join Russia in the fight against Ukraine*
> Russia has concluded military-technical cooperation with many countries that are ready to join the fight against Ukraine. This was announced to URA.RU by State Duma Deputy, Deputy Chairman of the Defense Committee Yuri Shvytkin.
> ...


they think India will help them?  they think China will help them? after Xi just told putin NOT to use a nuke? Iran is a pathetic joke that is about to get sanctioned out of existence, Serbia just refused to recognize the results of russia's fake referendums in Ukraine..and what the fuck is Brazil gonna do? teach them stupid ass capoeira and give them carvivale costumes?
russia has been out of contact with reality since before they started this murder spree, and it doesn't look like they're any closer to reality now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they think India will help them?  they think China will help them? after Xi just told putin NOT to use a nuke? Iran is a pathetic joke that is about to get sanctioned out of existence, Serbia just refused to recognize the results of russia's fake referendums in Ukraine..and what the fuck is Brazil gonna do? teach them stupid ass capoeira and give them carvivale costumes?
> russia has been out of contact with reality since before they started this murder spree, and it doesn't look like they're any closer to reality now.


India will try to get cheap oil, but they can't sell them much. Xi will be knocking on Vlad's back door and looking for resources and markets in central Asia and might pick up some pieces in the east if Russia comes apart. Nobody heard from Lula, it was an old quote that he might want to update things, I believe in light of recent events he might have a change of attitude. Since he is getting a lot of liberal democratic international support he should migrate in that direction. Putin is also an ally of his political enemies, those who imprisoned him.

Using a nuke would finish Vlad internationally and I think those Iranian drones will increase sanctions policing and whatever they can do to stop the flow of tech they will. The problem is the ubiquity of the tech and the fact that commercial shit is crossing over into military applications. Ukraine could order up shipping container loads of flight control computers, servos, cameras, assorted electronics and engines online from China or elsewhere, some assembly required.


----------



## printer (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589362434279673857


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589323759327985665


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589323759327985665


Wow....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2022)

Hi tech bomb disposal......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589362434279673857


a drone or two flown into the headquarters of the russian IT department would probably help with this situation...and into the offices or homes of those operating independently...it's war, and they're active participants, they get no immunity.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Hi tech bomb disposal......


Well that's one way to do it...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a drone or two flown into the headquarters of the russian IT department would probably help with this situation...and into the offices or homes of those operating independently...it's war, and they're active participants, they get no immunity.


Maybe they will SCALP them! I posted a tweet with a picture of what looked like a Ukrainian/ Polish suicide drone production facility that looked like it could crank out drones similar to the Iranian ones. At least there were Ukrainian and Polish flags on the wall of the undisclosed location. The Ukrainians are gaining the capability to strike deep into Russia with cruise missiles and drones. If they use a drone attack it will probably be a sudden swarm attack and they are saving them up for it.

However, it is a little late for doing anything about the election but not for the Kerch bridge or other Russian rail bridges leading into Ukraine. Shut off the valve in Russia instead of dealing with the nozzle end spaying cannon fodder in Ukraine. Even if the republicans win congress which I don't think they will, it will make no difference. It reminds me of Hitler's hope in his Bunker when FDR died, it made no difference. Vlad is almost at the bunker stage of desperation as his threats and bluffs are called, his intentions ratted out and his options steadily limited as his war crimes are uncovered.

The thing I like about Joe is he handled Vlad so well, busted him before he invaded, supported Ukraine to bleed the fucker and when he figured they had a chance, he piled on the aid and helped lead the effort. Now it looks like the Ukrainians can win and destroy the Russian army for a decade or longer, he's made aid packages like weekly pay checks! Vlad is fighting for his life now and considering he helped impose Trump on America, Uncle Sam should dance on the fucker's corpse. When he stuck his neck out Joe strangled the fucker to death while Ukraine blead him white. Remember what happened to Iran for kidnapping those diplomats? For how long? How Sammy set Saddam on them and sanctioned them near into the stone age?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | Finally long range Missile will be supplied to Ukrainian Army*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589418415407919105


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589418415407919105


i'm not a big religion guy, but if there is a god, i think he'll take a personal interest in dropping that priest directly into hell.


----------



## ANC (Nov 7, 2022)

hopefully, his mother had lots of babies so she won't have to cry over him.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2022)

ANC said:


> hopefully, his mother had lots of babies so she won't have to cry over him.


hopefully, she had one child, and i don't care if she cries or not, she obviously did a bad job raising the little bastard


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2022)

*Let's talk about Russian troops saying no...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2022)

Keep hoping Vlad, the Republicans may save you from defeat! Have faith in your allies Vlad, if they win yer home free!


----------



## printer (Nov 7, 2022)

*Putin conferred the rank of generals to ten security officials*
Russian President Vladimir Putin conferred the rank of general on ten security officials. The corresponding decree was published on the Internet portal of legal information.

According to the Decree of the President of the Russian Federation "On the assignment of special ranks of the highest commanding staff to employees of the internal affairs bodies of the Russian Federation", special ranks were awarded. Ten employees of law enforcement agencies were given the ranks of generals. Three generals were also promoted.

Since February 24, Russia has been conducting a special operation in Ukraine in order to protect the civilian population of Donbass. The President of the Russian Federation awards those who have distinguished themselves for active service in the NVO zone. For example, Putin awarded the title of Hero of Russia to the deceased deputy head of the Kherson VGA Alexei Katerinichev.








Путин присвоил звания генералов десяти силовикам


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation denied the message about the losses of the Marine Corps in the NVO zone*
Reports that allegedly soldiers of the 155th Marine Corps lost people and military equipment do not correspond to reality. This is reported by the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation.

“Losses of marines over this period do not exceed 1% of the combat strength and 7% of the wounded, a significant part of whom have already returned to duty,” the ministry said. It is also specified that the losses of the enemy are seven to one, and in some areas - nine to one.

Earlier, information was published on the Internet about the heavy losses of the Marine Corps unit. The governor of Primorsky Krai, Oleg Kozhemyako, suggested that this could be a stuffing from the Ukrainian side, according to the 360 TV channel . As a result, this fake was refuted by the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation.








Минобороны РФ опровергло сообщение о потерях морской пехоты в зоне СВО


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2022)

printer said:


> *Putin conferred the rank of generals to ten security officials*
> Russian President Vladimir Putin conferred the rank of general on ten security officials. The corresponding decree was published on the Internet portal of legal information.
> 
> According to the Decree of the President of the Russian Federation "On the assignment of special ranks of the highest commanding staff to employees of the internal affairs bodies of the Russian Federation", special ranks were awarded. Ten employees of law enforcement agencies were given the ranks of generals. Three generals were also promoted.
> ...


They are fucked and showing signs of cracking under the strain, no way can they keep this shit up until spring. The Ukrainians are gaining the means to cut them off in the south and Crimea and have largely cut off rail transport to the areas since the Kerch bridge was damaged. The south costal railway is under M777 fire with regular ammo now. The Russian army in Ukraine is full of poorly equipped recently mobilized conscripts with little or no training and not much equipment. With SCALP cruise missiles they can soon bring down rail bridges leading into Ukraine inside Russia, same for road bridges too.

Maybe Vlad is looking for a way out and that is what negotiations are about, but they must include getting out of all of Ukraine, including Crimea, for America to promote such an idea to the Ukrainians. If he stays in Ukraine, he will end up a war causality himself and so will others close to or empowered by him.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589418415407919105


wtf...


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589358613667401728


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2022)

printer said:


> *Putin conferred the rank of generals to ten security officials*
> Russian President Vladimir Putin conferred the rank of general on ten security officials. The corresponding decree was published on the Internet portal of legal information.
> 
> According to the Decree of the President of the Russian Federation "On the assignment of special ranks of the highest commanding staff to employees of the internal affairs bodies of the Russian Federation", special ranks were awarded. Ten employees of law enforcement agencies were given the ranks of generals. Three generals were also promoted.
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589610273618661378
time to hit it again...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589610273618661378
> time to hit it again...


When they are ready, the missiles are being fitted now. When they drive the Russians off the right bank of the Dnipro and can use it as a defensive line it will free up a lot of forces and resources. Even if the Russians turn part of it into an artillery trap and fill it with poorly equipped conscripts, they won't be attacking anybody, will be cut off and territorials can hold them while most of the army move on to attack in other places. They already have the Azov costal railway under fire and if they drive to the coast of Azov, it will divide and completely cut off the Russians.

For now, the bridge is a good way for the Russian civilians to leave and thus change the facts on the ground and demographics in Crimea, winning the eventual peace as well as the war. Once the Ukrainians take it, more of them will leave and their houses and apartments will be used by displaced Ukrainians. I don't think much, or any rail traffic is going over the Kerch bridge right now and they will destroy it when they are ready and perhaps can (soon). They might want to wait for spring when the impact of a power cut because of a Putin tantrum will be less, but maybe not, fuck Vlad's feelings, half of the idea is to make the fucker miserable or dead ASAP.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2022)

*Russia’s Wagner Group founder admits to US election interference*

A day before the United States votes in midterm elections, the founder of Russia’s Wagner Group, a private mercenary force, has admitted to interfering in US elections and promised to continue.

“We have interfered, we are interfering and we will continue to interfere – carefully, accurately, surgically and in our own way, as we know how to do,” Yevgeny Prigozhin said on Monday in comments posted by the press service of his Concord catering firm on Russian social media.









Russia’s Wagner Group founder admits to US election interference


Russian businessman Yevgeny Prigozhin says a day before US elections that he will continue meddling.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2022)

printer said:


> *Putin conferred the rank of generals to ten security officials*
> Russian President Vladimir Putin conferred the rank of general on ten security officials. The corresponding decree was published on the Internet portal of legal information.
> 
> According to the Decree of the President of the Russian Federation "On the assignment of special ranks of the highest commanding staff to employees of the internal affairs bodies of the Russian Federation", special ranks were awarded. Ten employees of law enforcement agencies were given the ranks of generals. Three generals were also promoted.
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Russia’s Wagner Group founder admits to US election interference*
> 
> A day before the United States votes in midterm elections, the founder of Russia’s Wagner Group, a private mercenary force, has admitted to interfering in US elections and promised to continue.
> 
> ...


Gee, I wonder what side he supports and why?
Just the smell of this a couple of decades ago would finish the GOP in an election.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Russia’s Wagner Group founder admits to US election interference*
> 
> A day before the United States votes in midterm elections, the founder of Russia’s Wagner Group, a private mercenary force, has admitted to interfering in US elections and promised to continue.
> 
> ...


that is a fucking declaration of war as far as i'm concerned...that would be a sufficient response for me to put a lot of boots o nthe ground in russia...and fuck their bombs, they better get the fuckers launched quick.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2022)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/UkraineWarVideoReport/comments/yorawf


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2022)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/UkraineWarVideoReport/comments/yot31r


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2022)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/UkraineWarVideoReport/comments/yolnac


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When they are ready, the missiles are being fitted now. When they drive the Russians off the right bank of the Dnipro and can use it as a defensive line it will free up a lot of forces and resources. Even if the Russians turn part of it into an artillery trap and fill it with poorly equipped conscripts, they won't be attacking anybody, will be cut off and territorials can hold them while most of the army move on to attack in other places. They already have the Azov costal railway under fire and if they drive to the coast of Azov, it will divide and completely cut off the Russians.
> 
> For now, the bridge is a good way for the Russian civilians to leave and thus change the facts on the ground and demographics in Crimea, winning the eventual peace as well as the war. Once the Ukrainians take it, more of them will leave and their houses and apartments will be used by displaced Ukrainians. I don't think much, or any rail traffic is going over the Kerch bridge right now and they will destroy it when they are ready and perhaps can (soon). They might want to wait for spring when the impact of a power cut because of a Putin tantrum will be less, but maybe not, fuck Vlad's feelings, half of the idea is to make the fucker miserable or dead ASAP.


time will tell when they hit it, they need to and soon and before the first snows, this would bottle neck any reinforcements coming through crimea, meanwhile start hitting the airport in crimea, that where the iranian shipments are gonna be place and a few other area in the caspians hopefully not the seperatist side of Moldova.....another thing is, get to Kherson and surround it, i have a feeling it's a trap, get to the bridge and hold it mean while also holding the bridge to the north of there as well..., this would be a good time to start sending troops over the Dnipro River as well as start another push in the Zaporia region, first town to take would be Vasylika and try to make a push toward the power plant to take it.....once that's taken make the push into Nova Kakhovaka....just me being a arm chair general as it were


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2022)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/UkraineWarVideoReport/comments/yoiioe


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/UkraineWarVideoReport/comments/yot31r


that's the turks for ya...


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2022)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/UkraineWarVideoReport/comments/yom6bg


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2022)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/UkraineWarVideoReport/comments/yogtie


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> time will tell when they hit it, they need to and soon and before the first snows, this would bottle neck any reinforcements coming through crimea, meanwhile start hitting the airport in crimea, that where the iranian shipments are gonna be place and a few other area in the caspians hopefully not the seperatist side of Moldova.....another thing is, get to Kherson and surround it, i have a feeling it's a trap, get to the bridge and hold it mean while also holding the bridge to the north of there as well..., this would be a good time to start sending troops over the Dnipro River as well as start another push in the Zaporia region, first town to take would be Vasylika and try to make a push toward the power plant to take it.....once that's taken make the push into Nova Kakhovaka....just me being a arm chair general as it were


The Ukrainian possibilities are expanding, and the Russian ones are shrinking, they are reacting now, the Ukrainians are setting the agenda and the timetable of their defeat. They have good generals and the best military advice, intelligence and consulting on the go, not to mention superior troops, organization, logistics and weapons. The writing is on the wall, and everybody can read it, even Vlad sees it now and is squirming.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2022)

I believe they are right, considering the seized Russian money they will get and the oil and gas wealth beneath their feet. Europe will want that gas and the Ukrainians will want to sell it while they can, if they displace Russia as Europe's energy supplier it will mean a vast fortune in revenue for a country of 40 million people. Lots of Russians with brains and the right attitude and politics will end up there, money attracts talent and greed. A prosperous liberal democratic Ukraine and perhaps Belarus on their doorstep will mean cultural and political change in European Russia where 80% of the population lives.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589668724092841986


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2022)

*‘It continues to turn against Putin’: Ex-chairman of Joint Chiefs on war in Ukraine*

51,593 views Nov 7, 2022
Retired Adm. Mike Mullen, a former chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff under Presidents George W. Bush and Barack Obama, weighs in on the state of Russia’s invasion of Ukraine as the Ukrainian military advances on Russian-held Kherson.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2022)

I wonder what Russians think their country will be in 10 years compared to Ukraine?
90% will probably say it will still be a shithole.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder what Russians think their country will be in 10 years compared to Ukraine?
> 90% will probably say it will still be a shithole.



"wtf, why are we back in the USSR"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2022)

This is not good and arming such men won't go well, they are being treated like prisoners while herded to the front and being guarded there and executed by Chechens. The General was lucky to get out of there alive! It's Putiny on the Ukraine!






*Mutinying Russian conscripts surround general and shout 'Shame on you'*

RUSSIAN marines have slammed Vladimir Putin for leading them into a "massacre" in a bombshell leaked letter. It emerged as mutinies erupted across Russia's armed forces - with video footage showing 2,000 conscripts surrounding a general and angrily shouting: "Shame on you." 

Read more: ‘PUTINY’ GROWS We’re Putin’s cannon fodder, say Russian marines in letter – as vid shows mutinying troops tell general ‘shame on you’ https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/2034531...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is not good and arming such men won't go well, they are being treated like prisoners while herded to the front and being guarded there and executed by Chechens. The General was lucky to get out of there alive! It's Putiny on the Ukraine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good i've found reports like that too, 1000's and 1000's of conscripts not wanting to go...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2022)

looks like UA got some new toys to play with


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589614581873139712


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


>


that actually looks like fun...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2022)

something to be watching.....it's not whats internal, it's what's external...









Russian Enemies of Kremlin Meet to Plot Violent ‘Elimination’ of Putin


The anti-Kremlin group, which includes several former Russian politicians, met in Poland and discussed staging a civil war, taking up arms, and killing Vladimir Putin.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2022)

*Ukraine is raising a fleet of marine drones to fight the Russian navy via United24 platform*

36,298 views Nov 7, 2022
Marine drones could be the solution to fighting the Russian Black Sea fleet, both military experts and the top leadership of Ukraine recognise that. Russian warships constantly attack Ukrainian cities and civilian infrastructure. The unmanned fleet of 'floating ship hunters' is capable to keep Russian ships at bay, according to the experts. As most of the ships' defences are against air strikes not against the UAV threat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2022)

The only negotiation would be for their peaceful exit from all of Ukraine and the Ukrainians can't make a deal with Putin, nobody can because he can't keep his word or tell the truth about anything. The only thing to negotiate after the Russians leave all of Ukraine including Crimea, is how much of their money they will get back after reparations to Ukraine, Vlad and his cronies cash comes off the top first though. Sanctions only come off when there is regime change in Russia and it heads in a more liberal democratic direction and away from imperialism.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589664383302397954


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2022)

*07 Nov: REVOLT. Russian Troops TURN AROUND AND GO AFTER THEIR GENERALS | War in Ukraine Explained*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2022)

*ATACMS Missiles Will Bring Russia to Tears, Retired US General Explains*

The Renew Democracy Initiative brings you the fifth episode of our video series on the war in Ukraine in collaboration with New Debate and General Ben Hodges. In this episode, General Hodges visits his friend, colleague, and security expert, Edward Lucas, in London to discuss the most critical updates on the war. General Hodges and Edward Lucas offer pertinent insights into Russia's receding military occupation, the question of nuclear weapons, China's perspective on Russia's decision to wage a voluntary war, and the urgency and necessity of giving Ukraine the tools it needs to persevere in the face of Russia's continued aggression.

The Ukrainian military has made tremendous progress since the beginning of the Russian invasion. General Hodges reports that the Russian army and navy continue to fail on the battlefield and the Black Sea. Using advanced weaponry such as air and maritime drones, Ukrainians struck the Russian Navy in Sevastopol, dealing a heavy blow to the Black Sea fleet. Ukraine's military success depends on its tremendous ability to leverage technology and cunning strategy to surprise Russians at every turn, thereby seizing the momentum in an asymmetric war. 

Of course, the Kremlin has painted Ukraine's recent strikes in defense of its nation as the actions of terrorists hell-bent on murdering Russians. This accusation is as ironic as it is devastatingly tragic. General Hodges reminds us of the constant state of fear that Ukrainian civilians live under as they endure a consistent rhythm of drone bombardments from the Russian aggressors. He notes that some villages suffered nine or ten times as much damage in a single week as the recent attack on Russia’s Black Sea fleet. It is a war crime to target civilian infrastructure that does not have direct military consideration. In Kherson, the Russian military has effectively kidnapped thousands of Ukrainian men, women, and children, forcibly transporting them into Russian territory. 

General Hodges outlines what current support should look like in the war. For Hodges, it's simple: give Ukraine the necessary tools to win the war. Hodges advocates for a policy change allowing the US to provide HIMARS missile systems that fire ATACMS missiles that can travel almost 300 kilometers. With these weapons systems in their arsenal, the Ukrainian military could hit Russian airfields, ammunition storage sites, and naval bases in Crimea.

Some worry that supplying additional weapons to Ukraine could lead to Russia responding with a nuclear attack. Security expert Edward Lucas points out that the discourse surrounding it has little to do with nuclear weapons and everything to do with nerves. Lucas explains the rationale of nuclear weapons, stating that they are not a helpful method to win a war. Instead, these weapons act as deterrents to disincentivize dangerous escalation and diminish the threat of attack. In the end, Lucas believes their use would prove detrimental to Russia. The use of nuclear weapons would compel nations like China to condemn Russia and significantly decrease its strategic capabilities while relegating Russia to a pariah status like North Korea.

Lucas argues that Ukraine’s allies and supporters must stand up to Putin's nuclear blackmail and commit themselves to Ukraine's complete victory by providing them with the tools to achieve it. General Hodges remains confident that Ukraine will push Russia back to the 23 February line and liberate Crimea by the end of next year's summer. Hodges reiterates that war is a test of will and emphasizes the importance of wartime resolve to ensure victory. Thankfully, if there is one thing the Ukrainians are in no short supply of, it is their will to persevere. 

Presented by:
Lieutenant General (Retired) Ben Hodges. United States Army


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/UkraineWarVideoReport/comments/yolnac


there have only been about 6.5K confirmed civilian deaths in Ukraine since February, and just short of another 10k injured. according to the UN high commission for human rights, although the numbers are probably higher.
https://www.statista.com/statistics/1293492/ukraine-war-casualties/

so where does the 25,000 number there come from?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The only negotiation would be for their peaceful exit from all of Ukraine and the Ukrainians can't make a deal with Putin, nobody can because he can't keep his word or tell the truth about anything. The only thing to negotiate after the Russians leave all of Ukraine including Crimea, is how much of their money they will get back after reparations to Ukraine, Vlad and his cronies cash comes off the top first though. Sanctions only come off when there is regime change in Russia and it heads in a more liberal democratic direction and away from imperialism.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589664383302397954


That’s the ticket.
“We will negotiate with the current regime’s successors.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2022)

*Former Putin regime loyalists look for ways to escape Russia | DW News*

319,360 views Nov 7, 2022
Hundreds of thousands of Russians have left their country, fleeing Putin's mobilization. Some are leaving for other reasons. In conjunction with the German show Kontraste from the RBB network, DW spoke to a doctor, Maria Dmitrieva. She was loyal to the regime, having spent years working in clinics at the Russian defense and interior ministries, and for the secret service. But now she has decided to flee and apply for asylum in France.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589597534875533315


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2022)

*The outflow of people and 'brain drain' will only grow – Russian journalist*

15,286 views Nov 7, 2022
Since the start of the 'partial mobilisation' in Russia, the Federal Migration Service of Russia has recorded over 9 million departures from the federation. The 'hottest' countries for Russians are Georgia, Armenia, Kazakhstan and other Asian countries. They also try to enter the EU. But already several EU member states have banned Russian citizens from entering their countries even for transit. How will the situation develop in the near future – learn in our new report.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2022)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/UkraineWarVideoReport/comments/yp4m3y


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2022)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/UkraineWarVideoReport/comments/yp40cc


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589702099419688960


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589696502360047616


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is a fucking declaration of war as far as i'm concerned...that would be a sufficient response for me to put a lot of boots o nthe ground in russia...and fuck their bombs, they better get the fuckers launched quick.


Sanction THIS GUY…into the ground


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589696502360047616


Tons of TOWs laying around, but there may not be many Russian tanks left for them to shoot soon!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589702099419688960


the expressions on both their faces are like they can see each other, and neither one likes what they see, but for different reasons...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Sanction THIS GUY…into the ground


he didn't do it on his own initiative...there has to be a chain of accountability, and every link in that chain should be broken.


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there have only been about 6.5K confirmed civilian deaths in Ukraine since February, and just short of another 10k injured. according to the UN high commission for human rights, although the numbers are probably higher.
> https://www.statista.com/statistics/1293492/ukraine-war-casualties/
> 
> so where does the 25,000 number there come from?


Maybe all the people they’ve dragged from Ukraine into Russia?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Maybe all the people they’ve dragged from Ukraine into Russia?


possibly, but you have to hope they're still alive, somewhere.
perhaps they're counting since 2014 when russia invaded Crimea?


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he didn't do it on his own initiative...there has to be a chain of accountability, and every link in that chain should be broken.


“Putin’s Chef”? The guy behind the Wagner mercenary group?

What, was he forced at gunpoint? How long is the chain between him & the guy he works for, one link?

SCREW HIM INTO THE GROUND


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> “Putin’s Chef”? The guy behind the Wagner mercenary group?
> 
> What, was he forced at gunpoint? How long is the chain between him & the guy he works for, one link?
> 
> SCREW HIM INTO THE GROUND


well of course screw him into the ground, but not just him, there are techs that had to do all this shit for him, there are government officials who had to ok funding, equipment, and workspace, there are people who helped him pick targets, choose methods, gave advice...if you leave them alive, the next fuck will just step into the last fuck's shoes without breaking stride.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Horselover fat (Nov 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5223217


Not much good to say about the Iraq war, but it's also completely irrelevant in the context of the Russian invasion of Ukraine.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Not much good to say about the Iraq war, but it's also completely irrelevant in the context of the Russian invasion of Ukraine.


Some people have been comparing what russia is doing in Ukraine with the US actions in Iraq


----------



## Horselover fat (Nov 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Some people have been comparing what russia is doing in Ukraine with the US actions in Iraq


Yes, I know, but they are two completely different things. Justifying bad things with: "those other dudes did a bad thing previously somewhere else" is kind of dumb. The whole scenario is quite different, but that is another topic.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2022)

It might be wiser to reach an accommodation with Vlad if he leaves all of Ukraine. After he's gone from Ukraine or has been dealt a fatal wound at home, let him run off to the woods and bleed out. Dunno what would be behind this, but Uncle Sam does appear to have inside information on Vlad's situation. This might be a way out of the corner for the rat, but he will leave it with blood running out of his asshole and won't live long after. They might reach a truce while Russia evacuates most of Ukraine, except Crimea and while the "peace" talks are ongoing Vlad could be removed from office or die suddenly say. Then the rest of Crimea could be taken over by Ukraine.

Sammy has his reasons, and it would be wise to listen, or appear to, everybody wants Ukraine back whole and Putin gone, it's just a question of timing and how.



https://www.cnn.com/2022/11/07/politics/us-ukraine-diplomacy/index.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5223307


I tried reading War and Peace but to me at the time it read like a boring soap opera. One of the few books I didn't finish.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I tried reading War and Peace but to me at the time it read like a boring soap opera. One of the few books I didn't finish.


It was a challenge just keeping up with all the characters and ends up as a slog.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2022)

*Zelenskyy: Ukraine ready for peace talks, but not with Vladimir Putin | Ukraine latest*

107,264 views Nov 8, 2022
Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskiy said it was vital to force Russia to participate in "genuine" peace talks, describing it as a destabilising force on a range of issues, including climate change.
Russia has hit Ukrainian infrastructure with a barrage of strikes over the past month that has destroyed around a third of the country's power stations leaving many cities facing frequent blackouts.
Ukraine hopes to use advanced air defense systems to prevent further loss of infrastructure from Russian strikes.Ukrainian Defense Minister Oleksii Reznikov said on Monday that the country had received its first NASAMS and Apside air defense systems.
"We will continue to shoot down the enemy targets attacking us. Thank you to our partners: Norway, Spain and the US," he wrote on Twitter.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589702099419688960


I like his silly hat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> I like his silly hat.


He looks the part, and I wouldn't bet on him against the Ukrainian guy who looks rather serious and appears to know his business. Belarus won't attack unless there are Russians at their backs herding them like Wagner's convicts and shooting them if they turn around. They gave all their ammo and equipment to Russia already and are in no shape to invade anybody, it would be a slaughter and they know it. The Ukrainians have highly trained and prepared territorials facing them for the most part and they are dug in and have the ground in front of them well prepared with mines, IEDs and other goodies.


----------



## printer (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2022)

Russia coming apart while America hangs in the balance.






*Ex-US cyber chief reacts to Russian oligarch's post about election interference‘Russian authorities just threw us out like dogs, right into the...*

51,255 views Nov 8, 2022
President of the Russian Federation Vladimir Putin called on the heads of regions to support the mobilised men and their families. According to the 'Important Stories' website, the subjects of the Federation have allocated almost 213 million US dollars to ensure the mobilised funds, and in total on the war in Ukraine – more than 361 million US dollars. Those who have already found themselves in the ranks of the Russian army after receiving the summons complain about poor equipment and try to stage riots. Also, reservists and their families do not receive payments. Our correspondent found out how partial mobilisation in Russia increased the cost of conducting a 'special military operation' in Ukraine and continues to take money from the Russian provinces.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2022)

Zelenskiy will help Biden and the democrats if he can, but will stay publicly neutral, meanwhile Russia is rooting for the republicans, supporting them too, online and financially if they can, and one wonders why.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589960954745323525


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 8, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I tried reading War and Peace but to me at the time it read like a boring soap opera. One of the few books I didn't finish.


A lot like reading the bible but less sex.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2022)

*Ex-US cyber chief reacts to Russian oligarch's post about election interferenceUpdate from Ukraine | Ruzzia lost 800 mobilized soldiers*


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2022)

today is do or die for Ukraine. They are like Schrodinger's cat and the box gets opened today. If the Democrats win they live, if not, Putler wins....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> today is do or die for Ukraine. They are like Schrodinger's cat and the box gets opened today. If the Democrats win they live, if not, Putler wins....


I think Joe has work arounds and it would divide the republicans, besides there are other allies and Russian money that can be seized in America, Canada, the EU and UK. Russia is fucked and squirming for a way out, that's easy, the way out is out of Ukraine. I also don't think any of the lend lease has been touched either and that would break Russia easily.

Look at the reports of the state of the Russian army as it is being worn away and the remnants hiding behind conscripts and shooting them on retreat. They have no officers to speak of and those close to the fighting have a target on their backs. Equipment is low, they are reduced to using obsolete junk and ammo is critical after wasting ordinance destroying cities and plowing fields with shells and missiles. Their logistics are a nightmare and morale is very low, the troops are untrained, poorly equipped and not prepared for winter, while the Ukrainians are (Canada for instance gave the hundreds of thousands of winter uniforms among other things). The Russians have worn out guns and the Ukrainians have well maintained highly accurate artillery, counter battery radars, drones and a sophisticated fire control system, not to mention HIMARS.

If they can use long range Stategic strikes inside Russia on a few rail bridges leading into Ukraine, they could end this shit rather quickly IMHO. Cut the supplies and conscripts off inside Russia, they can't project power more than a few dozen kilometers from their rail heads. They can really only invade other countries that use the same rail gauge, European rail gauges are narrower. Those SCALP cruise missiles with a near 1000lb warhead should do the trick and have a long reach while being stealthy and dropping decoys on the run in to the target.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think Joe has work arounds and it would divide the republicans, besides there are other allies and Russian money that can be seized in America, Canada, the EU and UK. Russia is fucked and squirming for a way out, that's easy, the way out is out of Ukraine. I also don't think any of the lend lease has been touched either and that would break Russia easily.
> 
> Look at the reports of the state of the Russian army as it is being worn away and the remnants hiding behind conscripts and shooting them on retreat. They have no officers to speak of and those close to the fighting have a target on their backs. Equipment is low, they are reduced to using obsolete junk and ammo is critical after wasting ordinance destroying cities and plowing fields with shells and missiles. Their logistics are a nightmare and morale is very low, the troops are untrained, poorly equipped and not prepared for winter, while the Ukrainians are (Canada for instance gave the hundreds of thousands of winter uniforms among other things). The Russians have worn out guns and the Ukrainians have well maintained highly accurate artillery, counter battery radars, drones and a sophisticated fire control system, not to mention HIMARS.
> 
> If they can use long range Stategic strikes inside Russia on a few rail bridges leading into Ukraine, they could end this shit rather quickly IMHO. Cut the supplies and conscripts off inside Russia, they can't project power more than a few dozen kilometers from their rail heads. They can really only invade other countries that use the same rail gauge, European rail gauges are narrower. Those SCALP cruise missiles with a near 1000lb warhead should do the trick and have a long reach while being stealthy and dropping decoys on the run in to the target.


Putlers whole plan with the conscripts was a delay tactic to wait it out until the MidTerms. Once republicans cut off Ukraine's biggest source of support Putler will launch another all out assault on Kyiv and seize control of Ukraine.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Putlers whole plan with the conscripts was a delay tactic to wait it out until the MidTerms. Once republicans cut off Ukraine's biggest source of support Putler will launch another all out assault on Kyiv and seize control of Ukraine.


Timed to make sure that the oil/inflation crunch gave the Republicans the best chance too. That last little squeeze by MBS adding that cherry on top.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Putlers whole plan with the conscripts was a delay tactic to wait it out until the MidTerms. Once republicans cut off Ukraine's biggest source of support Putler will launch another all out assault on Kyiv and seize control of Ukraine.


He won't have much luck with his biggest agent of influence in prison and cutting funding for Ukraine will divide the republicans and their base. It's like Hitler's hope when FDR died while the Russians were beating down his front door. Europe is aroused and there are more allies, the GOP would have to get really proactive and own both house and senate to try it with Joe. If he accomplishes anything, it will be the death of Vlad! It's gone too far for even the American election to make a difference; the new congress doesn't sit until the new year.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2022)

The Russians are gonna look funny in those winter uniforms, hope they make them in the larger sizes! Do they make body armor too, because they have none of that either.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590010022402363392


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2022)

*Ex-US cyber chief reacts to Russian oligarch's post about election interferenceUpdate from Ukraine | Ruzzia lost 800 mobilized soldiers*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590006479414870016


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590340378045337601


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590317365152972800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590285261778583552


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590265831748820992


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

Could they have held on because of the American election? It seems a coincidence that the order would be issued the day after, though they've been getting ready to withdraw for some time. I wonder how many of the 40,000 troops they will get away, most of the tanks and heavy equipment must be left behind. This is a nightmare for the Russians, and they must have the south and east of the Dnipro massed with artillery to cover their withdrawal from the other side of the river, assuming they can keep them supplied with ammo. Once all the River is in tube artillery range the Russians are fucked if they try to get across the river with drones circling overhead like buzzards.

That represents about 40 or 50 BTGs of combat power that the Russians will lose, and the Ukrainians don't have to counter anymore. It is a significant portion of the Russian forces in Ukraine and among their best troops off the table.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590363323627110401


----------



## printer (Nov 9, 2022)

*Prigozhin: Surovikin's decision indicates his readiness to be responsible for the lives of soldiers*
The decision to withdraw Russian troops to the left bank of the Dnieper indicates the readiness of the group's command to take responsibility for the lives of soldiers. This was stated by the founder of PMC "Wagner", businessman Yevgeny Prigozhin.

“This is not an easy decision. Surovikin, without fear, took upon himself the fullness of decision-making, ”Prigozhin told RIA Novosti.

He emphasized that the withdrawal with minimal losses of troops, actually encircled on enemy territory, completely cut off from supply routes, is Surovikin's greatest achievement, it demonstrates the personal qualities of the commander. “Surovikin… knows perfectly well what steps will be taken in the future,” Prigogine said.

Earlier, Army General Sergei Surovikin announced the decision to withdraw troops from Kherson and from the right bank of the Dnieper and take up defense on the left bank of the river. This decision was made in order to save the lives of the military and the combat capability of the group of troops. At the moment, it is almost impossible to supply Kherson with food, and the constant shelling of the Armed Forces of Ukraine threatens the lives of civilians.

Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu supported this decision, noting that the priority of the Russian army is to save the lives of not only the military, but also the civilian population. The situation developing in the Kherson region is one of the most difficult in the NWO zone.








Пригожин: решение Суровикина говорит о его готовности отвечать за жизни солдат


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Russian troops take up defense on the left bank of the Dnieper. *
The armed forces of the Russian Federation must take up defensive positions along the left bank of the Dnieper, said Sergey Surovikin, commander of the combined group of Russian troops in the NVO zone, at a meeting in the Russian Defense Ministry. The withdrawal of troops from Kherson and from the right bank of the Dnieper was authorized by the head of the Russian Defense Ministry Sergei Shoigu. Measures were taken to save the lives of not only the military, but also the civilian population.

“If Kyiv launches a new attack on the Kakhovskaya hydroelectric power station, the flow of water will create vast flood zones and an additional threat to the civilian population of Kherson, and our troops will be completely isolated. In this regard, I think that it is not advisable to stay on the right bank of the Dnieper. Comprehensively assessing the situation, I propose to take up defense on the left bank of the Dnieper. The released forces and means will be useful in other areas, ”Surovikin said. The meeting was broadcast on the Russia 24 TV channel. The head of the Ministry of Defense agreed with this position.

After the start of the NMD, new regions were liberated by Russia. Among them are LNR, DNR, Kherson and Zaporozhye regions. Later, referendums were held in the new territories , as a result of which the majority of citizens voted in favor of joining the Russian Federation.

In the Kherson region, the most difficult situation has developed in the special operation zone. Due to regular shelling by the Armed Forces of Ukraine, the regional government was forced to move civilians to safer places in Russia. Monuments were taken out of the city for several weeks.

On November 8, it became known that the Armed Forces of Ukraine had approached the village of Pravdino , which is located 30 kilometers from Kherson. On the same day, Kherson residents tried to evacuate the city on their own. Many of them were assisted by volunteers. When there were significantly fewer people in Kherson, the homeless in the city began to loot .

Later, on November 9, it became known that Ukrainian forces went on the attack in the Snigirevka area of the Kherson region. On the same day, the Russian flag disappeared from the building of the Kherson State Maritime Academy and the Tyaginsky, Darevsky and Novovasilyevsky bridges were blown up in anticipation of the Ukrainian offensive.








Российские войска занимают оборону на левом берегу Днепра


Видео




ura-news.translate.goog





*Military correspondent Kotenok: three bridges blown up in Kherson region*
In the Kherson region, where today the most difficult situation is developing in the special operation zone, in anticipation of the offensive of the Ukrainian forces, the Tyaginsky, Darevsky and Novovasilyevsky bridges were blown up. This was reported by war correspondent Yuri Kotenok.

“In the Kherson region, in anticipation of a Ukrainian offensive, the Tyaginsky, Darevsky and Novovasilyevsky bridges were blown up,” the military commander wrote. The information was published in the telegram channel "Voenkor Kitten Z".

After the annexation of new regions to Russia during the NMD, the Kherson region is regularly shelled by the Armed Forces of Ukraine. It was reported that Ukrainians are actively pulling together military equipment in the Kherson direction, 360 TV channel reports .








Военкор Котенок: в Херсонской области подорваны три моста


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590367431352258562


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

I don't expect they will make leaving easy for the Russians and should seek to destroy as many of them and their equipment as possible when they are crossing the river or lined up on the bank to do so. Prisoners can be traded for Ukrainians in captivity and are more of an embarrassment to Putin than dead troops, the dead can't bitch and demand back pay, these guys can.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590364844053925888


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2022)

now lets not jump to conclusions about the pullout of Kherson just yet......one side, it could be a ruse, another floating around the russian are changing clothes in Kherson, getting ready for a very close and personal inter-city fight...just lets wait and see.....time will tell

it is nice to hear overall though


----------



## printer (Nov 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> now lets not jump to conclusions about the pullout of Kherson just yet......one side, it could be a ruse, another floating around the russian are changing clothes in Kherson, getting ready for a very close and personal inter-city fight...just lets wait and see.....time will tell
> 
> it is nice to hear overall though


Since the Russians forcefully evacuated civilians then any soldiers in civilian clothing will have a tough time proving otherwise. Just hope the Russians do not sabotage their heavy equipment and ammo.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2022)

What do the acronyms mean? NMD, NVO, NWO?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2022)

printer said:


> Since the Russians forcefully evacuated civilians then any soldiers in civilian clothing will have a tough time proving otherwise. Just hope the Russians do not sabotage their heavy equipment and ammo.


fingers crossed on that, for sure.......right now it's a wait and see......


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5223843


By next summer there would only be nukes to stop them and a half million Russian conscripts carrying spears and shields!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590368333727424512
look how scripted this is....just putting it out there...k


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2022)

also keep in mind Kherson is completely looted too...museums, cultural stuff, statues....etc......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> now lets not jump to conclusions about the pullout of Kherson just yet......one side, it could be a ruse, another floating around the russian are changing clothes in Kherson, getting ready for a very close and personal inter-city fight...just lets wait and see.....time will tell
> 
> it is nice to hear overall though


I'm sure the Ukrainians have a plan and are well aware of any potential danger. It could end up being a slaughter of Russian artillery across the river using drones counter battery radars and concentrating long range 155mm guns, while HIMARS takes out their ammo dumps and logistics in the rear. The Ukrainians probably have over a hundred landing craft to cross the Dnipro by now and might when the time is right, they were given lots of bridging stuff too and could even use repaired Russian pontoon sections.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm sure the Ukrainians have a plan and are well aware of any potential danger. It could end up being a slaughter of Russian artillery across the river using drones counter battery radars and concentrating long range 155mm guns, while HIMARS takes out their ammo dumps and logistics in the rear. The Ukrainians probably have over a hundred landing craft to cross the Dnipro by now and might when the time is right, they were given lots of bridging stuff too and could even use repaired Russian pontoon sections.


actually this is were you stop, clear the city of booby traps and other things, meanwhile......look towards zaporia side, and start of offersive that direction, one side comes towards Kherson, and other Metopol arena, cutting them off....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> also keep in mind Kherson is completely looted too...museums, cultural stuff, statues....etc......


Not just Kherson is cut off, the Kerch rail bridge is damaged, and the other costal rail line is under tube artillery fire. Ukraine will soon have SCALP cruise missiles to take down the Kerch Bridge and a drive to the sea of Azov would cut the Russians in the south and Crimea off for a really big trap next time. Let's see how they hold out in the south and in Crimea if they are cut off from resupply and even fuel over the winter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> actually this is were you stop, clear the city of booby traps and other things, meanwhile......look towards zaporia side, and start of offersive that direction, one side comes towards Kherson, and other Metopol arena, cutting them off....


Bag em first and move in the territorials to mop up, but that is the next logical move along with cutting the Kerch bridge and see how they do over the winter when cut off in the south and Crimea.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Bag em first and move in the territorials to mop up, but that is the next logical move along with cutting the Kerch bridge and see how they do over the winter when cut off in the south and Crimea.


yeah time to pull up the ol lawn chair, make a fresh bag of popcorn, and see how things play out.....

there is a couple of reports of the Russians switching sides too, so lets keep an eye on that too..


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2022)

boy the bullshit brigade over there were really looking for the Repug to win......oops


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah time to pull up the ol lawn chair, make a fresh bag of popcorn, and see how things play out.....
> 
> there is a couple of reports of the Russians switching sides too, so lets keep an eye on that too..


War is serious business and should only be resorted to under extreme conditions. It often has unintended outcomes and consequences. The Monarchies of Europe found that out in WW1, Hitler learned the hard way in WW2 and now Vlad is the latest example of such stupidity. Bush's unnecessary war against Saddam filled Europe with refugees and cause a rightwing backlash and occupying the place was a disaster for America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

Yeah, now that those realities are bitch slapping you silly and near to death!  

Time to trot out the babe as the new face of Russia, old potato face is gone from the cameras.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590339761210023938


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590432187132051456


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> War is serious business and should only be resorted to under extreme conditions. It often has unintended outcomes and consequences. The Monarchies of Europe found that out in WW1, Hitler learned the hard way in WW2 and now Vlad is the latest example of such stupidity. Bush's unnecessary war against Saddam filled Europe with refugees and cause a rightwing backlash and occupying the place was a disaster for America.


the iraq war.....what a fucked up sitrep that was...the prelude for it was just dumb and yes we shouldn't have never been in. But the outcome and what it is now, is a lot better than what it was......especially with the Ba'aths out, the Ba'aths party was ruthless, they were basically Mild Eastern Nazism at it finest.....Assad is apart of it too js.....and for Saddam giving the green light to gas thousands of Kurds, and to finally see him get justice like he deserved was well worth it......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

*Putin retreat from Kherson will make Crimea liberation more likely*


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2022)

here is the bullshit brigade that i was watching earlier......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590377796655673345
Watch to the end: "so we pin all our hope on the Republicans. Do we even have any other allies?" 

the segul says:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> the iraq war.....what a fucked up sitrep that was...the prelude for it was just dumb and yes we shouldn't have never been in. But the outcome and what it is now, is a lot better than what it was......especially with the Ba'aths out, the Ba'aths party was ruthless, they were basically Mild Eastern Nazism at it finest.....Assad is apart of it too js.....and for Saddam giving the green light to gas thousands of Kurds, and to finally see him get justice like he deserved was well worth it......


With Russia off the table things could change there and Syria. Saddam was kinda Uncle Sam's Frankenstein monster that he set on Iran in an epic ww1 style war that went on for years. Bush never understood the basics, 60% of Iraq are Shiite Muslims and loyal to Iran, just 17% were Sunni Muslims with the rest Kurds and other minorities. Once Iran got Saddam off their backs, they could cause more mischief.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With Russia off the table things could change there and Syria. Saddam was kinda Uncle Sam's Frankenstein monster that he set on Iran in an epic ww1 style war that went on for years. Bush never understood the basics, 60% of Iraq are Shiite Muslims and loyal to Iran, just 17% were Sunni Muslims with the rest Kurds and other minorities. Once Iran got Saddam off their backs, they could cause more mischief.


that is true, but the shiite's weren't loyal to Iran, they were more loyal to Iraq itself....you can thank Sistani for that and the other shiite clerics for that


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that is true, but the shiite's weren't loyal to Iran, they were more loyal to Iraq itself....you can thank Sistani for that and the other shiite clerics for that


Iran supported them and Saddam suppressed them. After the lid came off things played out differently, but while Americans were there they were targets for Iran.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

*Putin will not take his defeat in Kherson lying down*

8,450 views Nov 9, 2022
"It does feel like it could be an ambush to lure Ukraine in."

Russia withdrawing from Kherson could be a trap for Ukraine, or lead to Putin lashing out on civilians. 

Lucy Fisher, chief political commentator at Times Radio, Paul Waugh, The I's Radio Chief Political Commentator and John Pienaar discuss the latest developments.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590368333727424512
> look how scripted this is....just putting it out there...k


Why would they announce this so publicly? Just withdrawing quietly would serve their purpose more. I smell a trap. I would proceed very very cautiously if i were the Ukrainians....This don't smell right


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Why would they announce this so publicly? Just withdrawing quietly would serve their propose more. I smell a trap. I would proceed very very cautiously if i were the Ukrainians....This don't smell right


it don't.....somethings up


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Why would they announce this so publicly? Just withdrawing quietly would serve their propose more. I smell a trap. I would proceed very very cautiously if i were the Ukrainians....This don't smell right


They could blow the dam, but that would mean drowning thousands of their own troops and cutting off Crimea's water supply. It would also dramatically lower the Dnipro, perhaps affect cooling for the nuclear power station and might make crossing the river easier for the Ukrainians after it finishes draining out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590438454265249792


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

Considering Joe has an ear at Vlad's table...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590457894151094272


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590447792149131264


----------



## printer (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5223919


yep


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yep


Then getting busted under the espionage act and doing life is appropriate, Amen. We won't have to wait too long, maybe they will let him fuck over Herschel's runoff election before taking him down. When is pleas in DC the judge will muzzle him, and he will be lucky not to be remanded into custody until trial. He will need bail because nobody will release him on his word, what word!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Then getting busted under the espionage act and doing life is appropriate, Amen. We won't have to wait too long, maybe they will let him fuck over Herschel's runoff election before taking him down. When is pleas in DC the judge will muzzle him, and he will be lucky not to be remanded into custody until trial. He will need bail because nobody will release him on his word, what word!


can we attach him to a russian tank somehow then take him to the front?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

*Rise of the Drones FULL SPECIAL | NOVA | PBS America*

3,412 views Nov 9, 2022
NOVA reveals the amazing technologies that make drones so powerful. From cameras that can capture every detail of an entire city, to swarming robots that can make decisions on their own, to giant air frames that can stay aloft for days on end, drones are changing our relationship to war, surveillance and each other.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5223919


I believe there was some real tongue involved here....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590438454265249792


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

doublejj said:


>


I think "our" relationship with Russia is on the rocks and so are they, nobody is afraid of the big bad bear anymore.
This about sums up the situation. I think they should make a real one and put it in Kyiv for people to pose with to drive home the point. Europe is looking at this situation and saying we can take this fucker no problem, so are others, when Ukraine is done with them. Donald will be in Prison and Vlad will be fucked; I think, so will Russia for a generation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I believe there was some real tongue involved here....
> View attachment 5223939


Who would have thought 7 years ago when a lot of this crap started that Vlad and Donald might be marching through the gates of Hell about the same time hand in hand.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 9, 2022)

Russian DIY - Tanks with Sewer Manhole covers welded on for “ Armor “ upgrade.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Russian DIY - Tanks with Sewer Manhole covers welded on for “ Armor “ upgrade.
> 
> View attachment 5223970


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

*A makeshift munitions is making life hell for the Russians | Military Mind | TVP World*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

Russia on the ropes inside 10 months and reduced to kidnapping drunks off the street and conscripting them while most of the educated young men ran from the country. If Europe was smart, they would have opened their borders and offered free plane tickets to them, they would have cleaned out Russia and the economy would have collapsed while they were sitting in internment camps.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590280699151425536


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590482956078190593


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590545454126669826


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590446461015457792








Russia Suffers 'Catastrophic Strategic Disaster' in Ukraine


Russian President Vladimir Putin's invasion of Ukraine has been "a massive strategic failure," Colin H. Kahl, the undersecretary of defense for policy, said.



www.defense.gov


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590423192656494593


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590548148413513728


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Russia on the ropes inside 10 months and reduced to kidnapping drunks off the street and conscripting them while most of the educated young men ran from the country. If Europe was smart, they would have opened their borders and offered free plane tickets to them, they would have cleaned out Russia and the economy would have collapsed while they were sitting in internment camps.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590280699151425536


Europe is smart to close their borders to these fleeing ORC's. Most of the russian draft dodgers support Putler but don't want to die in a war. If they let enough of them gather in one place Putler will declare that it was always part of russia and try to annex it. They should be sent back to russia to either fix things or deal with the consequences....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

Seems I recall they have made several donations of a half dozen Caesars at a time, they should have a couple of dozens of these alone by now along with a bunch of archers and PZ2000. They have many more HIMARS and other similar missile systems from other allies now too. The Russians are losing hundreds of men a day and the ratio of Ukrainians to Russians causalities is extremely high. The Russian army is cracking and now mostly filled with freshly mobilized untrained conscripts.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590527126100271104


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Europe is smart to close their borders to these fleeing ORC's. Most of the russian draft dodgers support Putler but don't want to die in a war. If they let enough of them gather in one place Putler will declare that it was always part of russia and try to annex it. They should be sent back to russia to either fix things or deal with the consequences....


I said to intern them until the Russian economy collapsed which wouldn't be long with most of the male population MIA and getting propagandized in internment camps with big screen TVs, they could see the fun they are missing. I figure it's best to blow the Rail bridges and trap the poor devils in Russia while cutting off Ukraine from Russia. Uncle Sam seems to have other ideas and wants the destruction of the Russian military to be as complete as possible. Which is why the peace is gonna be a bitter pill for Vlad to swallow and will stick in his throat and choke the fucker. Leave or die asshole, is the deal he will get.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590559603045158912


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590536970404761600


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590559603045158912


pussy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2022)

Jesus Christ, they are robbing the museums of Russia now these are WW2 vintage.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590430765338480640


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Jesus Christ, they are robbing the museums of Russia now these are WW2 vintage.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590430765338480640


The logical next step is issuing trebuchets to the artillery.


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The logical next step is issuing trebuchets to the artillery.


As long as there are castle walls in range they'll have work. They can toss conscripts over to lower the drawbridge. 

On an episode of Northern Exposure the hippyish dude on there built a big trebuchet and tossed a grand piano across this big frozen lake or field. That thing blew up real good.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> As long as there are castle walls in range they'll have work. They can toss conscripts over to lower the drawbridge.
> 
> On an episode of Northern Exposure the hippyish dude on there built a big trebuchet and tossed a grand piano across this big frozen lake or field. That thing blew up real good.


My mind jumps in a figurative bounce house imagining …
balloon-tired all-terrain GPS trebuchets made of modern or even futuristic materials, flinging nonballistic cluster munitions with cat-quick AI, sensors and steering surfaces …
man, those T-34s looked to have the original 76mm guns.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> My mind jumps in a figurative bounce house imagining …
> balloon-tired all-terrain GPS trebuchets made of modern or even futuristic materials, flinging nonballistic cluster munitions with cat-quick AI, sensors and steering surfaces …
> man, those T-34s looked to have the original 76mm guns.


i wonder how much 76mm ammo they have stockpiled...and how rotten it all is?
i also wonder what it's going to take to get putin to just fucking give up? killing or driving out of the country every male between the ages of 7 and 70?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder how much 76mm ammo they have stockpiled...and how rotten it all is?
> i also wonder what it's going to take to get putin to just fucking give up? killing or driving out of the country every male between the ages of 7 and 70?


I have no idea. They mothballed an awful lot of stuff. Those shells must be 50 or more years old, and I don’t know if they get a remanufacture with fresh powder. 
But old-school 76 doesn’t have the range or accuracy of what a T-90 or even a T-72 fielded. 
It does suggest that Putin is grabbing the equivalent of great-granddad’s muzzle-loader and powderhorn. 

The one thing the Russians have been using effectively are R-37 antiair missiles launched from MiG-31s. These are big, fast weapons launched from over 100 miles away, and they’re eating at Ukraine’s few jets. So it’s still a rodeo.


----------



## ANC (Nov 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590340378045337601


he hit a car when he fell from the window?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2022)

ANC said:


> he hit a car when he fell from the window?


no...he was in a car "accident"...just like all those other guys were in "falling out of a randomly open window "accidents""


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

I'd call it an attempted evacuation and an attempt to replace trapped war criminals with fresh conscripts. How many of the 40,000 will they let get away? Yes, it is a turning point in the war and when they cut off the entire south and Crimea by destroying the Kerch bridge it will be a bigger one. Why rush when they can hold back in artillery range and destroy them as they try and cross the river or bunch up to try.






*Is this a turning point in the war? | DW News*

230,184 views Nov 10, 2022
Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu ordered his troops to withdraw from the southern city of Kherson on Wednesday, marking a significant retreat for Russia.
The city of Kherson is situated to the north of the Dnipro River on the left bank.
Defense Minister Shoigu and General Sergey Surovikin said that troops should regroup on the other side of the river, as Ukrainian forces advance.
"Having comprehensively assessed the current situation, it is proposed to take up defense along the left (eastern) bank of the Dnipro River," said Surovikin in a televised briefing.
Surovikin said that it was no longer possible to deliver supplies to the city of Kherson and other areas on the left bank of the river; Shoigu agreed with his proposal to retreat and set up defenses on the other side.
"Proceed with the withdrawal of troops and take all measures to ensure the safe transfer of personnel, weapons and equipment across the Dnipro River," Shoigu told Surovikin.
Shoigu was on a visit to the region for briefings with military commanders.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2022)

ANC said:


> he hit a car when he fell from the window?


a second ahead of the anvil


----------



## printer (Nov 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no...he was in a car "accident"...just like all those other guys were in "falling out of a randomly open window "accidents""


The car window was open.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 10, 2022)

don't see any widows open, but i do see a car split in 2......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590386047070130176


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'd call it an attempted evacuation and an attempt to replace trapped war criminals with fresh conscripts. How many of the 40,000 will they let get away? Yes, it is a turning point in the war and when they cut off the entire south and Crimea by destroying the Kerch bridge it will be a bigger one. Why rush when they can hold back in artillery range and destroy them as they try and cross the river or bunch up to try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is very uncharacteristic behavior from the russians...they're either laying the largest, most suspicious trap ever, or they're finally forced to admit they're so fucked they HAVE to withdraw, or risk losing their whole army in the area...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> don't see any widows open, but i do see a car split in 2......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590386047070130176


that's a very suspicious looking wreck...what did he hit, or what hit him, to do that very strange damage? why are most of the structural members undamaged? that looks like someone dropped shit from a junkyard off of a truck.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is very uncharacteristic behavior from the russians...they're either laying the largest, most suspicious trap ever, or they're finally forced to admit they're so fucked they HAVE to withdraw, or risk losing their whole army in the area...


No rush, they can't attack anyway, so I think go slow and keep the heat on while attacking elsewhere. The Ukrainians are setting up for a big move before winter I figure and cutting off the entire south and Crimea could be it, another bigger Kherson before winter sets in. They might have fall conditions until Christmas, we do where I live, but out west it's winter bigtime, they are close to a sea and that will keep the south warm longer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 10, 2022)

and this is the reason why UA should very careful about kherson....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590640269007130625


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and this is the reason why UA should very careful about kherson....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590640269007130625


That's why they might just set up defensive lines outside artillery range, move in territorials and attack elsewhere. If they drive to the sea of Azov and blow the Kerch bridge, they will turn the south and Crimea into one big Kherson before winter sets in. That will make advancing on Kherson moot as the Russians move their shit east to try and counter the Ukrainian offensive driving to the Sea of Azov.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's a very suspicious looking wreck...what did he hit, or what hit him, to do that very strange damage? why are most of the structural members undamaged? that looks like someone dropped shit from a junkyard off of a truck.


there is a lot of theories, one theory is that car got hit by a mine or a shape charge. Since RA likes to use disinformation it could also just be a forgery, he escaped back into RA, and this who thing is a setup....there was a vid out on twitter that actually showed the accident it showed the body of the car on one side upside down and burned, and the bottom of the car in another area of the road. There also another one floating around with his car packed to the brime with all of his stuff......soooo...


----------



## printer (Nov 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> don't see any widows open, but i do see a car split in 2......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590386047070130176


Some replies.

Official story is they stopped at a stop sign and a truck rammed them... seems absolutely believable...

Yes, having worked in Iraq and having been transported around by security it looks like a armored Toyota Prada / Land Cruiser, the body would be very solid and it looks quite intact, must have been some crash to remove the body from the chassis.

Looks like an armoured Toyota LC200. Roughly 2018 model judging by facelifted rear lights. It’s a frame car, so this separation of the body and frame is possible. Does not look like an accident though, frame is intact, including axles and sub structure of the front number.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2022)

printer said:


> Some replies.
> 
> Official story is they stopped at a stop sign and a truck rammed them... seems absolutely believable...
> 
> ...


yeah, the damage seems very odd for any kind of impact, i've seen a lot of accidents, there are a couple of infamously dangerous interchanges in the area, and i've never seen a wreck where the body and the frame separated without serious damage to both


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> there is a lot of theories, one theory is that car got hit by a mine or a shape charge. Since RA likes to use disinformation it could also just be a forgery, he escaped back into RA, and this who thing is a setup....there was a vid out on twitter that actually showed the accident it showed the body of the car on one side upside down and burned, and the bottom of the car in another area of the road. There also another one floating around with his car packed to the brime with all of his stuff......soooo...


As Vlad King of the cockroaches would say, "Lot's more where he came from"! Next! Kind of like Donald in away, another cockroach collector also in deep trouble.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 10, 2022)

printer said:


> Some replies.
> 
> Official story is they stopped at a stop sign and a truck rammed them... seems absolutely believable...
> 
> ...


that i think it's kinda fishy...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

*Russia's Retreat From Kherson -- Satellite Imagery of Defensive Works, Bridges and Crossings*

111,886 views Nov 10, 2022
Satellite imagery shows defensive works on the Eastern side of the Dnipro river in Kherson as well as bridges and ferry crossings.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

*Let's talk about who outside the US won the midterms....*


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 10, 2022)

get the strange feeling Russia is cleaning house....hmmm

*Another Ukrainian traitor turned Russian collaborator who advocated to expand the war, Aleskey Remenyuk, mysteriously died in a car crash in Crimea, just days after the similar death of Kherson administrator Kirill Stremousov.*

nother suspect car crash.....

might have to use your translator for this js









Был пьян. В Крыму во время погони разбился экс-депутат Верховной Рады


В Симферополе в результате ДТП разбился насмерть бывший депутат Верховной Рады Алексей Ременюк, перешедший после захвата полуострова на сторону оккупантов.




nv.ua


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

They won't just kick Vlad out of Ukraine, they will destroy his military, his economy, himself and perhaps the fall out will destroy the Russian federation.






*Ukraine will declare victory in summer 2023*

44,163 views Nov 10, 2022
"Ukraine is eventually going to win it … we'll probably see the war wrapping up late summer, 2023."

Ukraine is expected to win the war by Summer 2023, senior war studies fellow at King’s College London, Dr Mike Martin, tells #TimesRadio.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2022)

they’re gonna run out of anvils; time for plan B


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

Mounting light rocket launchers on small trucks is an innovation and might be useful on soft ground or fields of stubble.
The Russians have less of everything including drones and drone jammers, or the people who know how to operate drones or jammers.






*Ukraine War: Drones and tech pushing Russian forces back*

554,570 views Nov 9, 2022
Sky News meets Ukrainian teams near Kherson who are using drones to attack Russian artillery units across the border. But as the Russians have drones on their side too, it's a race against time to launch their weapons before their positions are attacked.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

*'Significant Russian rearguard' expected in Kherson retreat • FRANCE 24 English*

25,879 views Nov 10, 2022
"There is no doubt that the Russians really are going to withdraw their troops across the River Dnipro to the eastern bank," said FRANCE 24 Chief Foreign Editor Robert Parsons. "But this is something that's not going to happen overnight. The Russians have presumably been preparing this manoeuvre for some time, and it's not going to be easy for them because they will be under fire from Ukrainian artillery. So it's something they will have put a lot of thought into, I imagine. They don't want to be panicking, because if the situation becomes panic-striken then they'll lose even more men."From the Ukrainian side, I think they're understandably cautious, because there's been a lot of smoke and mirrors from the Russians over the last few weeks, and they don't want to be sucked into a trap. President [Volodymyr] Zelensky noted that there was a lot of excitement around the country about the news from Kherson and understandably so. But, again, he was saying that Ukraine and Ukrainian armed forces shouldn't get ahead of themselves. There's a lot of fighting to be done and people would get killed in that. And he's absolutely right of course, because there will be a significant Russian rearguard, whatever they choose to do."


----------



## ANC (Nov 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> the iraq war.....what a fucked up sitrep that was...the prelude for it was just dumb and yes we shouldn't have never been in. But the outcome and what it is now, is a lot better than what it was......especially with the Ba'aths out, the Ba'aths party was ruthless, they were basically Mild Eastern Nazism at it finest.....Assad is apart of it too js.....and for Saddam giving the green light to gas thousands of Kurds, and to finally see him get justice like he deserved was well worth it......


Putting Bush in jail for the whole WMD con would have bought the USA a lot of credit.


----------



## ANC (Nov 10, 2022)

UK sanctions now cover £18bn of Russian-owned assets


Government says measures brought in since invasion of Ukraine are ‘crippling war machine’




www.theguardian.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 10, 2022)

ANC said:


> Putting Bush in jail for the whole WMD con would have bought the USA a lot of credit.


true...and Reagan should have come clean bout downing that Iranian Jet Liner.....we could have had better relations with Iran....but nooo........old man bush said no.....

"The U.S. government issued notes of regret for the loss of human lives, but never formally apologized or acknowledged wrongdoing.[16] On 5 July 1988 President Ronald Reagan expressed regret; when directly asked if he considered the statement an apology, Reagan replied, "Yes."[74] George H. W. Bush, the vice president of the United States at the time commented on a separate occasion, speaking to a group of Republican ethnic leaders[_clarification needed_] (7 August 198: "I will never apologize for the United States—I don't care what the facts are ... I'm not an apologize-for-America kind of guy." The quote, although unrelated to the downing of the Iranian air liner and not in any official capacity, has been mistakenly attributed as such.[75][76][77] Bush used the phrase frequently[78] during the 1988 campaign and promised to "never apologize for the United States" months prior to the July 1988 shoot-down[79] and as early as January"

Reagan wanted to, but old man Bush didn't want to


----------



## printer (Nov 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> get the strange feeling Russia is cleaning house....hmmm
> 
> *Another Ukrainian traitor turned Russian collaborator who advocated to expand the war, Aleskey Remenyuk, mysteriously died in a car crash in Crimea, just days after the similar death of Kherson administrator Kirill Stremousov.*
> 
> ...


Maybe a need to recall the SUV's?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 10, 2022)

printer said:


> Maybe a need to recall the SUV's?


maybe, seems like those SUVs are death traps now and days


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

*'This is a huge defeat for the Russians' | Major General Rupert Jones*

8,335 views Nov 10, 2022
"This is the result of months and months of hard graft by the Ukrainians." The withdrawal of Kherson is a significant defeat for the Russians, says Major General Rupert Jones, former Standing Joint Forces Commander.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2022)

ANC said:


> Putting Bush in jail for the whole WMD con would have bought the USA a lot of credit.


republicans would never allow that to happen....


----------



## printer (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

*Tactical bags torn with bare hands and expired food packages: Russian mobilised complain about gear*

9,768 views Nov 10, 2022
According to the Russian media, the amount of money spent on the mobilisation is not enough to fully equip all those allegedly called up. So, it's either the number of drafted men is much smaller than claimed, or they simply don't have the proper equipment, experts note. The latter is confirmed by the constant discontent in the Russian occupation army that they have to buy equipment on their own and the quality of gear provided by the aggressor state is beyond unusable. Learn more – in the report.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

Weekly paycheck from Uncle Sam.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590815327859908611


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590633632326045696


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

America is not in this fight alone, or with reluctant allies, in fact some are pretty enthusiastic and have significant portions of their expanded military budgets on the line. Everybody with a brain realizes it's the military bargain of the century and a chance to get rid of the Russian menace for a long time and it stands a good chance of getting rid of Vlad too. The Russians have more than enough frozen assets held abroad to cover the damage to Ukraine and the entire cost of the war, including aid given already. In the end they will foot the entire bill and, in a way, already have been since their grandaddies and daddies made and paid for most of the Soviet era weapons used by both sides so far.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590791342623711233


----------



## printer (Nov 10, 2022)

What of years to come?

*Russian oil finally found a sanctions-free route*










Российская нефть наконец нашла свободный от санкций маршрут


Россия второй раз в истории отправила свою нефть в Китай по Северному морскому пути. Нефтяное эмбарго ЕС, которое вступит в силу через месяц, делает этот маршрут более привлекательным. Он короче и быстрее, и главное – свободен от западных санкций. Сможет ли Севморпуть стать спасением для...




k--politika-ru.translate.goog


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2022)

printer said:


> What of years to come?
> 
> *Russian oil finally found a sanctions-free route*
> 
> ...


so russia and china can trade decades old technology with each other, and fuel each others industries...meanwhile, the rest of the world will be moving forward, leaving oil behind, and developing even more advanced technology...maybe in a few decades, we really will be able to terraform mars, and we can leave the russians and the chinese the earth they continue to pollute and covet


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590798524341714944


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590414585143910400


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590864322619920384


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

Since North Korea is supplying Russia with shells, naturally...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590943856354549760


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

Things are happening in Kherson at a rapid pace and the Ukrainians are on the move, locals are no doubt assisting with information on Russian traps etc. Looks like Kherson might be liberated by the end of the month at the latest. I expect another surprise offensive and a drive to the south further east to draw the Russians away from the east bank of the Dnipro.

It appears to be turning into a rout for the Russians and if they are blowing up bridges, they are trapping their men on the wrong side of the river. Artillery and drones will slaughter the Russians waiting to cross and crossing as drones circle overhead.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590858581812789249


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

Now this guy is pissed, you would think he would pick up a gun and go to Ukraine himself.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590951204317585408


----------



## ANC (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

Good old fashioned war propaganda!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now this guy is pissed, you would think he would pick up a gun and go to Ukraine himself.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590951204317585408


remember back when i was asking "how long do they think they can keep this shit a secret? what are the russians going to say when they find out about all the shit putin has been hiding from them? "
seems like about this long.  and they don't seem to be pleased


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

Russia had 'no choice' but to flee key city of Kherson, Ukraine says


Russia says its troops began pulling out of a strategic Ukrainian city on. That would represent a humiliating defeat in the grinding war.




www.pbs.org


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2022)

ANC said:


>


i think you just found christmas at 7 year old ramzan kadyrov's house...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Good old fashioned war propaganda!
> 
> View attachment 5224525


he does NOT have the legs for that...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2022)

This illustrates the Russian collapse in Kherson


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590959044352933888


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

The weapons and ordinance are pouring into Ukraine from allies now! There are a ton of different AA systems arriving along with tanks, more guns and more of everything.

Here is a weird bird, but it looks effective.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590754129286430722


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

Not hard to figure out where to fire those grad rocket barrages and why cellphones in battle zones are a bad idea. This is civilian open source, I'm sure the military can do much better and with more detail.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590971631190433792


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590971679622455298


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

Seems the military doesn't want to corner the rat in Ukraine, but State does, the destruction of the Russian military, economy and government is not completed enough for Vlad to survive. I think Joe wants Vlad dead or gone and will do what will achieve that goal, along with their complete withdrawal from Crimea. Control of the Black Sea is essential Turkey would rather deal with Ukraine than Russia and it is of vital strategic interest to Europe and America. Russia cannot stay in Southern Ukraine and Crimea since they will soon be cut off with the destruction of the Kerch bridge and coastal rail line. I hope we can take nukes off the table, China and India would be most displeased, Uncle Sam and Europe would punish the Russians bigtime.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590889819009335298


----------



## GoatSoup (Nov 11, 2022)

When will the snow fall in southern Ukraine? Vlad's draftees will find that the cardboard boots and low cost Korean padded jackets just SUCK!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> When will the snow fall in southern Ukraine? Vlad's draftees will find that the cardboard boots and low cost Korean padded jackets just SUCK!


If the Ukrainians destroy the Kerch bridge and drive to the coast of Azov, they will cut off the Russians in southern Ukraine and Crimea, the winter will suck a lot more. Winter comes later in the south near the sea and the Russians aren't ready for summer war much less winter. Ironic that Vlad and Donald are going down together around the same time, a couple a years ago they had the world by the nuts, just like Hitler and Mussolini.


----------



## printer (Nov 11, 2022)

*Russia says troop withdrawal from Kherson is complete*
The Russian Defense Ministry announced on Friday that it had successfully withdrawn its troops from Kherson, Ukraine.
“In Kherson direction, today, at 05.00 am [Moscow time], units of the Russian forces finished their redeployment to the left bank of Dnepr river,” wrote the ministry in a report.

The Russian military announced its intentions to retreat from Kherson earlier this week, saying it was unable to supply all of the soldiers stationed in the city.

However, Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky expressed skepticism that Russian troops would withdraw from Kherson, which they have occupied since late February, without incident.

“Actions speak louder than words,” said Ukrainian presidential adviser Mykhailo Podolyak in response to the withdrawal announcement.
“We see no signs that Russia is leaving Kherson without a fight. … [Ukraine] is liberating territories based on intelligence data, not staged TV statements.”

The Russian military said on Friday that all of its personnel and resources had been moved to the right bank of the Dnieper River, away from Kherson, which the Kremlin annexed in September through referendums that were widely rejected as corrupt.

The defense ministry added that civilians “who have expressed their desire to abandon the right-bank part of Kherson region” were “assisted in evacuation.”

“Over the night, the enemy attempted to frustrate the transportation of civilians and the redeployment of forces to the left bank of Dnepr,” wrote the ministry.
It also said that there had been no casualties or harm done to armament, hardware and material means.








Russia says troop withdrawal from Kherson is complete


The Russian Defense Ministry announced on Friday that it had successfully withdrawn its troops from Kherson, Ukraine. “In Kherson direction, today, at 05.00 am [Moscow time], units of the Russian f…




thehill.com





Seems awfully fast.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia says troop withdrawal from Kherson is complete*
> The Russian Defense Ministry announced on Friday that it had successfully withdrawn its troops from Kherson, Ukraine.
> “In Kherson direction, today, at 05.00 am [Moscow time], units of the Russian forces finished their redeployment to the left bank of Dnepr river,” wrote the ministry in a report.
> 
> ...


If ya believe that I gotta bridge over the Dnipro to sell ya, slightly damaged.


----------



## printer (Nov 11, 2022)

*Russian troops strike at the Armed Forces of Ukraine on the right bank of the Dnieper*
The Russian army inflicts fire damage on the accumulations of manpower and military equipment of the Ukrainian military on the right bank of the Dnieper, the Ministry of Defense said.

The department clarified that more than 30,000 Russian military and about 5,000 pieces of weapons and equipment, as well as tangible property, have been withdrawn to the left bank of the Dnieper.

"All Russian military equipment that was to be repaired was also taken to the left bank of the Dnieper. At present, repair units have begun servicing it," the report says.

As a result of effective management and coordinated actions of Russian units, not a single piece of military equipment and weapons was left on the right bank, all Russian military personnel were transferred to the left bank of the Dnieper, the Ministry of Defense stressed. 








Российские войска наносят удары по ВСУ на правом берегу Днепра


Российская армия наносит огневое поражение по скоплениям живой силы и военной техники украинских военных на правом берегу Днепра, заявило Министерство обороны. РИА Новости, 11.11.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog




*
Armed Forces of Ukraine increased the intensity of shelling of the Kakhovka hydroelectric power station and Nova Kakhovka* 
Ukrainian troops have intensified rocket attacks on Novaya Kakhovka and the Kakhovka hydroelectric power station, Ruslan Agaev, a representative of the city administration, told RIA Novosti.

"The main blow always falls on the hydroelectric power station - there was not a single day that the hydroelectric power station was not fired upon. But the shelling of residential areas, industrial (objects. - Approx. ed.) intensified and became more frequent: yesterday a sanatorium was fired upon, they also flew in (shells. - Note ed.) in residential areas, they hit the substation, they try to de-energize the city, thereby complicating life for people here," the agency's interlocutor said.

Due to the increase in the intensity of shelling, more and more residents want to leave for other regions of Russia , Agayev continued.

In mid-October, the authorities began to resettle residents of four districts on the right bank of the Dnieper due to constant shelling from the Armed Forces of Ukraine , as well as the risk of flooding the territory in the event of a strike on the Kakhovskaya hydroelectric dam.

Russian troops were also withdrawn to the left bank to avoid their isolation.

As the commander of the Joint Group of Russian Forces, General of the Army Sergei Surovikin , noted , the Armed Forces of Ukraine continue to shell the Kakhovka dam, which could lead to flooding of a large area.

Enemy losses from August to September in this section of the line of contact amounted to more than 9.5 thousand people killed and wounded, while the Russian troops lost seven to eight times less.








ВСУ усилили интенсивность обстрелов Каховской ГЭС и Новой Каховки


Украинские войска усилили ракетные обстрелы Новой Каховки и Каховской ГЭС, заявил РИА Новости представитель администрации города Руслан Агаев. РИА Новости, 11.11.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russian troops strike at the Armed Forces of Ukraine on the right bank of the Dnieper*
> The Russian army inflicts fire damage on the accumulations of manpower and military equipment of the Ukrainian military on the right bank of the Dnieper, the Ministry of Defense said.
> 
> The department clarified that more than 30,000 Russian military and about 5,000 pieces of weapons and equipment, as well as tangible property, have been withdrawn to the left bank of the Dnieper.
> ...


There are videos of Ukrainians capturing lots of equipment and ammo, estimates are it would take weeks to evacuate the troops and equipment. I think it will be a slaughter of the Russians as they cross the river and there are reports of many taking the opportunity to surrender and survive. We should know what happened in a week I figure, but the Ukrainians can out range them with artillery and won't let them get out of the trap unscathed. They might pin them there while they secure the dam upstream, if the Russians blow it, they drown their men, on both sides of the river, their defensive positions on the south side of the river would be flooded too. Then there is the question of cooling water for the nuclear power plant.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Nov 11, 2022)

Agree = potential prison time - Article 280 pt. 1
Disagree = potential prison time - Article 280 pt. 3


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590851151679074306


----------



## printer (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not hard to figure out where to fire those grad rocket barrages and why cellphones in battle zones are a bad idea. This is civilian open source, I'm sure the military can do much better and with more detail.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590971631190433792


there's a restaurant in the middle of Kherson named "Al Capone"?
it sometimes makes me wonder, why do other cultures appropriate the bits and pieces they do?
of course, it makes me wonder why Americans idolize criminals and murderers as well, at a seemingly higher rate than they do heros?
there's a show about jeffery dahmer, but the people who caught him are only along for the ride...they make movies like natural born killers and house of a thousand corpses, and everyone knows the names of all the characters...but do they make movies about guys who stop crimes, for no other reason that they want to help the people getting hurt, getting robbed?
there is a world wide fascination with criminals, and a worldwide dismissal of real heroics...
the world needs a lesson into what antihero actually means, and why they don't want any


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2022)

well happy verterans day to all.....

and today we have something knew, we knew it was coming, it's the liberation of Kherson........UA is in the city now....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

Looks like they took Kherson city already! The locals and resistance must have told them of any Russian potential tricks and traps. They won't concentrate troops there, because the Russian shelling should begin, assuming they have the ammo, and they might save it to fight for their lives this time around.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591058239680311296


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like they took Kherson city already! The locals and resistance must have told them of any Russian potential tricks and traps. They won't concentrate troops there, because the Russian shelling should begin, assuming they have the ammo, and they might save it to fight for their lives this time around.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591058239680311296


yep, i've read report this morning that they are a lot of Russians on the wrong side of the river, they didn't escape......UA has put the call out to just surrender. Other reports i've read that the UA is starting to hit Nova city already....and i found 1 report say that UA is already over the river but not confirmed though


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591064777451003909


----------



## printer (Nov 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591121128323416069


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591079106841833472


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2022)

trapped like rats......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590818260504973313


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2022)

Ukraine update: Fighting underway as Ukrainian troops enter Kherson. Russia loses its biggest prize


UPDATE: Friday, Nov 11, 2022 · 4:15:01 AM +00:00 · Mark Sumner Some other important locations reported as liberated tonight, though still not confirmed, including Klapya. Expect updated map in the morning. UPDATE: Friday, Nov 11, 2022 · 2:20:37 AM...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## printer (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

Less bots on twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591076814121799681


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591104882454319104


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Less bots on twitter
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591076814121799681


Busted!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Ukraine update: Fighting underway as Ukrainian troops enter Kherson. Russia loses its biggest prize
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Friday, Nov 11, 2022 · 4:15:01 AM +00:00 · Mark Sumner Some other important locations reported as liberated tonight, though still not confirmed, including Klapya. Expect updated map in the morning. UPDATE: Friday, Nov 11, 2022 · 2:20:37 AM...
> ...


I dunno how Vlad is gonna survive this and future military humiliations.

"_UPDATE: Thursday, Nov 10, 2022 · 8:32:45 PM AST · Mark Sumner_
_The posts on Russian Telegram channels tonight are almost as incredible as the military situation. One is calling on Ukrainian forces to march on Moscow, destroy the Kremlin, and get it over with. Others are saying that when the images of Russian losses in Kherson become public, it may be enough to end Vladimir Putin.
There seems to be a broad understanding that this isn’t just a repositioning, or even a defeat. It’s a humiliation"._


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2022)

Looks like they have crossed the river.....that's a surprise....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590875235573981184


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591099554220617729


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2022)

hey pooty how does it feel to lose Kherson, you miserable bald fuck......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Looks like they have crossed the river.....that's a surprise....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590875235573981184


They have partisans and could have infiltrated light forces across the river to control the dam. If they have control of it, they will increase the water flow if they can in order to impede the Russian withdrawal downstream with increased water levels and current flow. With special forces and close air support from drones along with artillery support using drones they might be able to pull it off. Blocking the roads on their side of the river will slow down reinforcements. Securing that dam and a bridgehead on the other side is vital to the security of the dam but also for cooling water for the nuclear power plant, so they must have had a plan and are rolling the dice on a special operation. Controlling it they can avoid twin catastrophes and would be worth the lives risked, volunteers wouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591063275630112768


----------



## printer (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

Ukraine update: Kherson is liberated


The 11th of November already has a storied place in the history of warfare. But this morning the people of Kherson, and the entering troops of Ukraine, didn’t bother waiting for the 11th minute of the 11th hour. They just got right down to celebrating....




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

I expect another round of UN and EU human rights inspectors and international investigators with lots of war crimes resulting in lots more arms and ammo delivered. We should be seeing it in the media next week and Joe's next paycheck to them will include a bonus.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

How many Russians in the bag? I expect it will take a week to find them all and gather them up. Probably mostly fresh conscripts as the experienced war criminals should have been withdrawn and replaced by cannon fodder, at least that was the plan, but they are not good at pulling off plans.

"_UPDATE: Friday, Nov 11, 2022 · 10:29:59 AM AST · Mark Sumner_
_Beryslav is liberated. That’s it. That’s the last place I know of where Russian forces were still fighting on the west bank. It’s done."_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591044275781128192
_These soldiers are actually members of the Kherson police who joined the military to help free their city._


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How many Russians in the bag? I expect it will take a week to find them all and gather them up. Probably mostly fresh conscripts as the experienced war criminals should have been withdrawn and replaced by cannon fodder, at least that was the plan, but they are not good at pulling off plans.
> 
> "_UPDATE: Friday, Nov 11, 2022 · 10:29:59 AM AST · Mark Sumner_
> _Beryslav is liberated. That’s it. That’s the last place I know of where Russian forces were still fighting on the west bank. It’s done."_


now it's time to move on Crimea...the russians are already fucked, don't leave a single one alive and free in Ukraine.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> now it's time to move on Crimea...the russians are already fucked, don't leave a single one alive and free in Ukraine.


gotta get over the river first, i say consildate Kherson, move to another push area, Zapri arena, make a push from there to metopolis to cut them off


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

Russian losses at Kherson?


Seeing any reports on Russian losses there yet? UKR was hitting all the embarkation and debarkation points all that night. They still are hitting at the RU assembly point in Olesky at least. ...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> now it's time to move on Crimea...the russians are already fucked, don't leave a single one alive and free in Ukraine.


Cutting them off in the south and Crimea for the winter could have interesting results, A drive to the sea of Azov further east will take a lot of that artillery off the east bank of the Dnipro. Just blowing the Kerch rail bridge should do it, since the costal rail link is under Ukrainian fire control. Once they get most of the forces south of Kherson moving east to counter the Ukrainians, then they might come in behind them at Kherson. If they have a bridgehead at the Dam, they will pour everything into it they can, the dam is a very important objective IMHO.


----------



## printer (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

If the Ukrainians had 24/7 drone surveillance on their expected routes of advance, they could see the Russians deploying minefields, particularly at night, and map them in advance. Also drones with infrared cameras can often spot buried mines at night when it's cold since their heat signature is different than the surrounding soil, particularly freshly laid mines and they can be mapped with a camera. These can be plotted with great accuracy and layered onto digital maps the troops use with tablets. Clearing mines is fast and easy if you've been tracking their deployment for weeks in advance or during their retreat. It would be a no brainer to have a team with several types of drones monitoring likely routes of advance or the enemy's retreat, they have the drones of all kinds to do the job.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

A great morale builder for the army and country, getting through the winter will be no problem for them, not so much for the Russians. They are earning the aid they have been given, a pittance when compared to the cash spent in Afghanistan and Iraq, no nation building required here, they are doing that on their own. Having the nation united like this with allied aid pouring in means the Russians are fucked by next summer for sure after an epically miserable winter in Ukraine, with a good portion of them in the south and Crimea cut off would be my guess. They are at the furthest point from Mother Russia with a single supply route into Crimea once they divide them in the south and trap them south of Kherson. I'm wondering about that dam, if there is no fighting on the west side of the Dnipro, they must control that side at least and would have a plan to have a bridgehead on the other side to control it.

I hope the Russians don't shell the poor fuckers whooping it up in Kherson city tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591156651494903808


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590724560282095618


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

*‘A damning defeat’: Retired Lt. Gen. on Ukraine pushing Russia out of Kherson*

139,755 views Nov 11, 2022
CNN military analyst and retired Lt. Gen. Mark Hertling weighs in on the Ukrainian military’s victory in Kherson and says it will harm the Russian military’s efforts across the region.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

*The Antonovsky Bridge is Destroyed*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591185453058777088


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591185453058777088


Dugin needs to be executed for his crimes. especially since he's pooty's ear.........


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Cutting them off in the south and Crimea for the winter could have interesting results, A drive to the sea of Azov further east will take a lot of that artillery off the east bank of the Dnipro. Just blowing the Kerch rail bridge should do it, since the costal rail link is under Ukrainian fire control. Once they get most of the forces south of Kherson moving east to counter the Ukrainians, then they might come in behind them at Kherson. If they have a bridgehead at the Dam, they will pour everything into it they can, the dam is a very important objective IMHO.


Crimea could be a different nut to crack for the Ukrainians. the russians have had control of it for ten years. there are kids that have grown up never knowing Crimea under Ukrainian control. they may not find quite as warm a welcome as they have elsewhere.
the citizens have become accustomed to russian control, and have had ten years of their propaganda. i hope they welcome liberation, but some may not be so enthusiastic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Dugin needs to be executed for his crimes. especially since he's pooty's ear.........


His daughter was a war casualty, and he was almost. A lot of these guys might get rounded up and shipped off to Ukraine as cannon fodder if they don't STFU on state TV. Vald isn't dead yet and it would be dangerous for anybody to try and make him dead or suggest it, he has people who depend on him for money and power, and they could decide to do Dugin themselves.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Crimea could be a different nut to crack for the Ukrainians. the russians have had control of it for ten years. there are kids that have grown up never knowing Crimea under Ukrainian control. they may not find quite as warm a welcome as they have elsewhere.
> the citizens have become accustomed to russian control, and have had ten years of their propaganda. i hope they welcome liberation, but some may not be so enthusiastic.


Many of those have left and they will get out from under sanctions instantly, drafting the population as cannon fodder was not popular either. The homes of those who left will be given to displaced Ukrainians and those loyal to Putin will be encouraged to leave by various means not all of them pleasant and not all of them involving the government. Crimean Tartars will be moving back home not just from Ukraine, but from Siberia too, where Stalin deported most of them after the war. In the 1992 referendum on independence 57% voted to join Ukraine and with sanctions and being fucked over by Russia with conscription, that number will be higher. As far as speaking Russian goes, as one Ukrainian put it, everybody in Ukraine speaks Russian and the languages are very close and it's easy to pick up the other if you know one. Zelenskiy was a Russia speaker who moved back home and learned Ukrainian for instance, he speaks perfect Russian.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> His daughter was a war casualty, and he was almost. A lot of these guys might get rounded up and shipped off to Ukraine as cannon fodder if they don't STFU on state TV. Vald isn't dead yet and it would be dangerous for anybody to try and make him dead or suggest it, he has people who depend on him for money and power, and they could decide to do Dugin themselves.


i dunno bout the whole him and his daughter thing, i usually don't believe anything that comes out of the Federation, and personally i think it was a ruse, the RA wanted to get her off the air, and hide. Dugin is the culprit you want, he's putin's ear, he's the one that caused Chech wars, he's also the one who instigated the Georgia war, and he's also the one that instigate this war, all because of his ideology the Great Russian Empire.....that guy needs 2 taps......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | Ukraine Liberated Kherson Next step is Crimea | Ruzzians are running*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

*Russian troops abandon ammunition, mortar shells as they pull out of Kherson region*

714,199 views Nov 11, 2022
Ukrainian soldiers found abandoned weapons and ammunition in a village near the southern city of Kherson on Friday (November 11), as Russian troops retreated from the western bank of the Dnipro river.

Reuters reporters on Friday saw a warehouse full of mortar shells and boxes containing ammunition left behind by Russian troops in a village of Blahodatne, 20 km (12 miles) north of Kherson.

Villagers said about 100 Russians had held the village for eight months and throughout the occupation broke into vacant homes and looted them, removing furniture, televisions, stoves and refrigerators.

They had killed a man who approached too close to their trenches and taken away two other men and a young woman whose fate remains unknown.

The Russians withdrew in trucks without a fight on Wednesday night and Ukrainian troops moved in on Thursday, the villagers said.


----------



## printer (Nov 11, 2022)

*New damage to major dam near Kherson after Russian retreat -Maxar satellite*
Significant new damage to the major Nova Kakhovka dam in southern Ukraine can be seen following Russia's withdrawal from nearby Kherson city, U.S. satellite imagery company Maxar said on Friday.

Maxar said images taken on Friday showed several bridges that cross the Dnipro river had also been damaged. Ukrainian troops were greeted by joyous residents in the centre of Kherson after Russia abandoned the city.

"Satellite images this morning ... reveal significant new damage to several bridges and the Nova Kakhovka dam in the aftermath of the Russian retreat from Kherson across the Dnipro river," Maxar said in a statement.

It said sections of the northern extent of the dam and sluice gates had been "deliberately destroyed". Earlier this week Russia accused Ukraine of shelling the dam.

Both sides have repeatedly accused each of planning to breach the dam using explosives, which would flood much of the area downstream and would likely cause major destruction around Kherson.

It was the only regional capital city that Russia had captured since its forces invaded neighbour Ukraine in late February.

Nova Kakhovka dam











Antonivskiy bridge






Darivka bridge 













New damage to major dam near Kherson after Russian retreat -Maxar satellite


Significant new damage to the major Nova Kakhovka dam in southern Ukraine can be seen following Russia's withdrawal from nearby Kherson city, U.S. satellite imagery company Maxar said on Friday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591206084479713280


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

They are looking for donations and these sure look like they are starlink controlled, the only other way would be from a nearby surface vessel or radio relay from a drone overhead. I wonder if the CIA or DoD has "global" starlink no questions asked accounts for drone control, a bulk rate package deal with the usual national security stuff? SpaceX does also launch military payloads, so they must have security protocols in place.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591142813370318849


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

It all adds up and Sweden has lots to give, they make HQ modern weapons systems and have lots of spare artillery now that Russia is on the ropes, and they will join NATO or will end up defended by it anyway if Russia should attack them, through Finland. Norway also has a lot of bucks to throw around defending Finland and Sweden would definitely be in their interest. If the Russian army should ever get back on its feet it would first have to deal with Ukraine and by then with post war prosperity, oil money and a strong military culture armed to the fucking teeth with the most modern weapons, they would be a real piece of work. Also, by then Germany would have a big very powerful army, then there's also Poland... 

I think Russia's imperial days are over, the only way they can get on their feet is to get out from under sanctions and that will require regime change and more, much more. If they don't reform, they will have a half a million half-starved conscripts on the border carrying shields and fucking spears staring at the lights of a prosperous European Ukraine and wondering WTF they are living like shit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591181054941224960


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591111287999983616


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591107051316744192


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

Looks like a Ukrainian military dating site! Actually, it's Russian propaganda but I thought it was instructive.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591112831465709569


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591261169830199296


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591107051316744192


and we should use this small leveled clearing to expand.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591206084479713280


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and we should use this small leveled clearing to expand.


Once the war in Ukraine ends without a peace treaty, another will begin in Belarus or Georgia to keep the Russian's busy and under sanctions, unless they sign a peace the war will move on, and the next and last domino will fall at Vlad's doorstep in Belarus. If the assholes keep launching drones and missiles at Ukraine, they will freeze in the dark and have severely disrupted rail service in their future and they won't be able to repair their grid like Ukraine can with European help, equipment and supplies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


>


It's pretty obvious and a lot of those troops I saw in Kherson appeared to be territorials, they were not far behind the army this time, and many were locals who escaped early in the war. This might allow the Tip of the spear some R&R and allow them to move on to the next objective. They need to cut off southern Ukraine and Crimea by winter so they can soften them up for spring, so it seems logical. It will also draw the guns away from across Kherson and to the east as they fight to prevent getting cut off and trapped. It would also draw the Russians out from behind their prepared defenses in the east onto open ground where they can be destroyed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

Lots of German weapons have been going to Ukraine and Leopard tanks could be next on the list, they are giving a billion Euros in aid too. Now that he has his gas reserves topped up and LNG tankers offshore waiting, he feels bolder. Besides, Ukraine has lots of undeveloped natural gas and is only a short distance from Germany with some existing pipeline infrastructure already in place. Ukrainian energy is looking like a real medium-term possibility and energy solution for Germany and Europe. Vlad is obviously being an asshole about getting out of Ukraine with his tail tucked between his legs. Removing him will make the gas flow quicker and there are an estimated 5 trillion M3 of reserves there, perhaps more off Crimea. Ukrainian NG contains large amounts of helium and neon, two industrial gases in critical shortage, Ukraine was one of the biggest suppliers of these gases.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591184630530871296


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

There are an awful lot of fucking HIMARS in that video and if they are gonna hit the Russians it will be with one Helluva punch. They will go through their lines like shit through a goose and keep rolling past their corpses.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591166221839663104


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's pretty obvious and a lot of those troops I saw in Kherson appeared to be territorials, they were not far behind the army this time, and many were locals who escaped early in the war. This might allow the Tip of the spear some R&R and allow them to move on to the next objective. They need to cut off southern Ukraine and Crimea by winter so they can soften them up for spring, so it seems logical. It will also draw the guns away from across Kherson and to the east as they fight to prevent getting cut off and trapped. It would also draw the Russians out from behind their prepared defenses in the east onto open ground where they can be destroyed.


Meanwhile, moving artillery in position on the opposite side of the river, as well as anti aircraft, and drone downing..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Meanwhile, moving artillery in position on the opposite side of the river, as well as anti aircraft, and drone downing..


These guys are pros now with experience and know what they are doing, we and the Russians can only guess what it would be. However, trapping and cutting off the Russians in the south and in Crimea is kinda obvious and would fuck them pretty quick allowing all the forces to be concentrated on the Donbas to finish them off in Ukraine. They left lots of equipment in Kherson, enough to replace any Ukrainian loses and perhaps much more, we will soon see.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2022)

more ominous cello music!









‘Dark Ships’ Emerge From the Shadows of the Nord Stream Mystery


Satellite monitors discovered two vessels with their trackers turned off in the area of the pipeline prior to the suspected sabotage in September.




www.wired.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> more ominous cello music!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what ominous cello music? fucking russia did it so they could get out of paying fines for breach of contract, as well as have a valid reason for turning off the oil supply to the EU...and they refuse to admit it, because they refuse to tell the truth about anything, anywhere, ever...
there was never a mystery there as far as i could tell, russia is the only entity that benefits from the pipeline being out of commission.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what ominous cello music? fucking russia did it so they could get out of paying fines for breach of contract, as well as have a valid reason for turning off the oil supply to the EU...and they refuse to admit it, because they refuse to tell the truth about anything, anywhere, ever...
> there was never a mystery there as far as i could tell, russia is the only entity that benefits from the pipeline being out of commission.


yeah, but filling in the details is entertaining.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> yeah, but filling in the details is entertaining.


i'll give you that...but the russians are usually pretty ham handed, a nice Italian mystery would be a lot more entertaining, they are the source of "Machiavellian intrigue".


----------



## ANC (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

Liberation is a word with meaning, it's not just a propaganda term and like all words is abused by authoritarians and the dishonest.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591358914255257602


----------



## printer (Nov 12, 2022)

*Medvedev said that Russia did not use its entire arsenal in the NVO*
Russia did not use the entire arsenal of means during the special operation in Ukraine. This was stated by Deputy Chairman of the Security Council of the Russian Federation Dmitry Medvedev.

“For reasons obvious to all reasonable people, Russia has not yet used its entire arsenal of possible means of destruction. And it did not strike at all possible enemy targets located in populated areas, ”Medvedev wrote in his telegram channel. According to him, this was done "not only out of kindness." Deputy Chairman of the Security Council of the Russian Federation said that "everything has its time."








Медведев заявил, что Россия использовала не весь свой арсенал в СВО


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Rogov: Armed Forces of Ukraine are transferring forces released in the Kherson direction to Zaporozhye*
The Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU) are transferring the released forces from the Kherson direction to Zaporozhye for future breakthrough attempts in this direction. This was announced by Vladimir Rogov, a member of the main council of the administration of the Zaporozhye region.

“Now the released forces in the Kherson direction will be transferred to the Zaporozhye sector of the front,” Rogov is quoted by argumenti.ru . He noted that from that moment the Zaporizhia direction becomes the key one in terms of possible provocations, attacks and probing the line of defense. The armed forces of the Russian Federation, in turn, are strengthening the defense to prevent breakthroughs in this area.

Earlier, the Ukrainian prisoner of war stated that the command of the Armed Forces of Ukraine was planning an offensive against the Belgorod and Kursk regions . Also, an increase in the number of foreign mercenaries was recorded in the Zaporozhye direction, RT reports . Military expert Alexander Khrolenko stated that the command of the Armed Forces of Ukraine does not even think about an offensive through the Dnieper in the Kherson region, reports Pravda.Ru.








Рогов: ВСУ перебрасывают освободившиеся на Херсонском направлении силы в Запорожье


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*The White House is going to improve the position of the Ukrainian Armed Forces on the battlefield*
The United States will continue to provide military support to Ukraine to improve its position on the battlefield. This was stated by national security adviser Jake Sullivan.

“The United States will continue to send aid to Ukraine to improve its position on the battlefield,” Sullivan said during a briefing en route to Cambodia for the East Asia Summit. The broadcast was on the website of the White House.

Also, the national security adviser to the President of the United States said that the States do not put pressure on Kyiv regarding the negotiations. Sullivan said that the United States does not see the readiness for a diplomatic resolution of the conflict on the part of Russia.








Белый дом собирается улучшить позиции ВСУ на поле боя


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Murashko said that Russia rejects all comments on the special operation*
Russia rejects other countries' comments about the special operation in Ukraine. This was stated by the head of the Ministry of Health of the Russian Federation Mikhail Murashko at the G20 summit.

“We strongly reject the criticisms made by some G20 countries regarding the special military operation of the Russian Federation,” Murashko said during a video conference call. The information is reported by RIA Novosti.

According to him, the basis of the special operation was the right to self-defense, which is provided for by the UN Charter. Russia notified the UN Security Council about this, he said. The special operation is being carried out to protect civilians, Murashko said.

Western countries criticize Russia because of the special operation in Ukraine and actively support Kyiv. Sanctions have also been imposed on the Russian Federation. The European Union is going to boycott the Russian delegation and will seek to isolate the country from the G20 summit, Reedus reports with reference to The Telegraph. Russian President Vladimir Putin decided not to go to the event due to a busy schedule, the Kremlin reported. Also , President of Ukraine Volodymyr Zelensky refused to personally participate in the summit . The Russian delegation to the G20 will be headed by Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov.








Мурашко заявил, что Россия отвергает все замечания по спецоперации


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591386593201459207


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

Kherson is easy to hold once the regular army deals with any pockets of resistance, the territorials and local police are already there to mop up, consolidate gains and help with investigations. The army can get some R&R and move on a lot quicker than would be normal because of the support of territorial's, reservists and other supporting organizations along with the civil government.







*CNN military analyst predicts Ukraine's next steps following Kherson liberation*

8,195 views Nov 12, 2022
Retired Air Force Col. Colonel Cedric Leighton explains the significance of the Kherson liberation and predicts the next steps for the Ukrainian military.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2022)

printer said:


> *Medvedev said that Russia did not use its entire arsenal in the NVO*
> Russia did not use the entire arsenal of means during the special operation in Ukraine. This was stated by Deputy Chairman of the Security Council of the Russian Federation Dmitry Medvedev.
> 
> “For reasons obvious to all reasonable people, Russia has not yet used its entire arsenal of possible means of destruction. And it did not strike at all possible enemy targets located in populated areas, ”Medvedev wrote in his telegram channel. According to him, this was done "not only out of kindness." Deputy Chairman of the Security Council of the Russian Federation said that "everything has its time."
> ...


do russians have a class in grade school about how to lie? if they do, they need way better teachers...they have embraced the concept, whole heartedly, but they suck at it, like world class suck at it...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do russians have a class in grade school about how to lie? if they do, they need way better teachers...they have embraced the concept, whole heartedly, but they suck at it, like world class suck at it...


they’re no better or worse at it than maga.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> they’re no better or worse at it than maga.


i guess...but that's kind of like saying stepping in three feet of bullshit is better than stepping in three feet of horseshit...it's still three feet of shit.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 12, 2022)

Banksy in Ukraine


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i guess...but that's kind of like saying stepping in three feet of bullshit is better than stepping in three feet of horseshit...it's still three feet of shit.


of the two, I definitely choose horse. The bull might still be too close for comfort.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 12, 2022)

Looks like they just 3D print the tail fins and shove a grenade in it.


----------



## GoatSoup (Nov 12, 2022)

*Putin 'Missing In Action' As Russia Loses Kherson To Ukraine, Fields Shoigu & General To Face Heat




*
Vlad is letting his *Generals* take the heat and dodging responsibility for his stupidity!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591197012552470528


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

The youth of the country is aflame, and this won't do, it's not enough, the youth in a place like Iran make up a big portion of the demographic. The government and religious authorities are worried and reacting, too little too late methinks. Shit like this often comes to a head during national elections and might in Russia and Iran. Vlad's fake party in the Duma won't be able to fake it anymore and violence against opposition candidates will be met by violence against the authorities who attempt it. If Vlad or the regime try to cancel elections or fuck with them too much there will be violence for sure. I dunno how bad conditions are in Iran, but a generation raised on the internet is tired of having religion shoved down it throats.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591465920546963458


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

According to this the Russians lost 812 troops in one day, this is not sustainable and there are reports that Ukrainian losses are 1:5 to 1:10 of the Russian ones. These numbers might include, dead and captured.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591352197131952129


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

printer said:


> *Medvedev said that Russia did not use its entire arsenal in the NVO*
> Russia did not use the entire arsenal of means during the special operation in Ukraine. This was stated by Deputy Chairman of the Security Council of the Russian Federation Dmitry Medvedev.


They are using T34s now, next it will be spears and shields. If this keeps up, they will have to consult the ancient Romans on how to field and feed a large army, Czar is derived from Ceasar after all. Vlad had himself figured as Ceasar, destroying democracy at home and conquering new territory abroad for the empire.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are using T34s now, next it will be spears and shields. If this keeps up, they will have to consult the ancient Romans on how to field and feed a large army, Czar is derived from Ceasar after all. Vlad had himself figured as Ceasar, destroying democracy at home and conquering new territory abroad for the empire.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5225288


Apparently so will a flying Ginsu with 6 blades and a rocket motor flying through a Kremlin window to slice and dice, no messy explosions, but a mess none the less.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591466265687769088


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

Ukraine has an army of "trolls" too, they are volunteer citizens working independently and many are women on social media.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591477593202692096


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591389089768407040


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591427389871079429


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591491455356379137


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591466265687769088


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | Drone Attack on Sevastopol, Crimea | Ruzzian ships are damaged*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

When they have the power of the state with them and the backing of their fellow hobbyists and RC community globally, the drone and RC plane folks can weaponize commercial technology like drones, cheap RC planes and 3d printers. A lot of military drones started out in the RC plane community with engineer hobbyists. Add an encrypted military grade receiver and transmitter that can frequency shift and harden the electronics and you can make a lot of drones near military grade. It is not difficult to construct your own custom drone from parts bought online either.






*Ukrainian defenders learn to operate drones in combat: UAVs are essential on the front line*

18,678 views Nov 12, 2022
Unmanned vehicles or drones – are weapons of the 21st century. The Ukrainian army began to use them since the first days of Russia's full-scale invasion of Ukraine. For reconnaissance, fire adjustment, and for air attacks. Defenders of Ukraine had to learn how to operate drones right in combat conditions. UAV pilots and navigators are now undergoing daily training. Volunteer Territorial Defence unit of the Kharkiv region 'Charter' hone their skills in order to hit enemy targets first time on combat trips. Our correspondent will tell how the trainings are going and in what conditions the UAV unit works at zero.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591543609710764034


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

(((Tendar)))

@Tendar
·
21h

Due to the defeat in Kherson, Alexander Dugin has called for execution of Vladimir Putin. And so it begins.. #Ukraine


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

The slaughter of the politically indifferent and who never saw the real value of liberal democracy. Politics has a way of reaching out and touching the politically indifferent and bigoted in a most unpleasant way. Vlad wanted to make Russia great again too, instead he and his cronies just ripped everybody off and drove Russia into the ground while preaching nationalism, imperialism and bigotry. None of them cared about politics, they would leave the state alone, if the state left them alone, it's every person for themselves and not functioning properly as a successful society.

The idea of having a big continental Russian empire composed of autonomous states and territories in eastern Asia needs to go if Russia is to become a liberal democracy. Liberal democracy and other viable political parties in these republics and regions will mean dissolution eventually. So, the price paid for empire must be individual and political freedom or The Russian federation/empire would fly a part and the main job of the large federal internal security apparatus is to see that it doesn't. Moscow is not the only place in Russia political opponents are suppressed, murdered or imprisoned.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591488510804262912


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591458698970693632


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

Everybody in Ukraine speaks Russian, or so say the Ukrainians, so communication is not an issue.
This fellow makes it quite clear...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591492111710707712


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/UkraineWarVideoReport/comments/yot31r


Look at the fucking thing, ordnance is kept in magazines not hanging off the side of the ship, a .50 cal machine gun round could sink the fucking thing. Start punching holes in those missile tubes and she will go up in a ball of fire pretty quick, anything that can hit it can sink it FFS, down to a .50 cal round. Get close enough with a javelin or even an RPG and it's toast.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Look at the fucking thing, ordnance is kept in magazines not hanging off the side of the ship, a .50 cal machine round could sink the fucking thing. Start punching holes in those missile tubes and she will go up in a ball of fire pretty quick, anything that can hit it can sink it FFS, down to a .50 cal round. Get close enough with a javelin or even an RPG and it's toast.


those may be full of Vodka for all we know....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

*What we know about the current state of Russia's military | DW Analysis*

585,319 views Nov 11, 2022
Thousands of Russian soldiers are sent to the front ill-equipped and with little to no training, causing a devastating toll on their morale and will to fight. We looked into the videos they send back to their relatives to shed a light on the conditions inside Russia's military.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591562835414642688


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591574488239726592


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2022)

Ukraine update: Celebrations continue in Kherson, as elsewhere the war goes on


UPDATE: Saturday, Nov 12, 2022 · 8:43:21 PM +00:00 · Mark Sumner A lot of that Russian equipment at Chornobaivka, apparently never left Chornobaivka. UPDATE: Saturday, Nov 12, 2022 · 7:32:27 PM +00:00 · Mark Sumner Sad news on this otherwise joyous...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591493036428722183


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591578464980713474


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

Snowden, that example of morality isn't saying much about the war these days, Vlad's been paying his salary for a reason, maybe he is writing English language tweets for them. I mean Russia spies on its citizens way more than America did and with the likes of Trump, Rudy, Flynn and treasonous US congresspeople, they should do much more monitoring of foreign contacts and even bug the fuckers suspected of colluding with them or getting cash from them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591745127839830021


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

No, stop the grain, we sink the Black Sea fleet and destroy anything that tries, tell it to the Turks.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591552145983438848


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

Looks like it was that white parcel on the ground the video arrow is pointing at. If they have this video, they have one of the individual who placed it there.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591825029289103361


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

People wonder why I'm interested in American and international politics, here's one very good reason, Sammy has cash, gringo dollars!  

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/u-s-military-mining-projects-canada-1.6649522

*U.S. military weighs funding mining projects in Canada amid rivalry with China*
*Canadian companies told they qualify under Defense Production Act*

The United States military has been quietly soliciting applications for Canadian mining projects that want American public funding through a major national security initiative.

It's part of an increasingly urgent priority of the U.S. government: lessening dependence on China for critical minerals that are vital in everything from civilian goods such as electronics, cars and batteries, to weapons.

It illustrates how Canadian mining is becoming the nexus of a colossal geopolitical struggle. Ottawa just pushed Chinese state-owned companies out of the sector, and the U.S. is now considering moving public funding in.

The American military has a new pot of money at its disposal to help private companies inaugurate new mining projects; it's for funding feasibility studies, plant renovations, battery-recycling and worker training.

President Joe Biden invoked the 1950 Defense Production Act to expand the domestic mining sector, and the military received hundreds of millions of dollars to implement it.

This whirlwind of activity was prompted by a White House study last year warning that dependence on certain foreign-made products represents a national security risk to the U.S., and it cited semiconductors, batteries, medicines and 53 types of minerals.

An official from the U.S. Department of Defence this week provided a briefing on the program at a cross-border conference, and he made one thing clear about the funding: Canadians qualify.

That's because Canada has, for decades, belonged to the U.S. military industrial base and is every bit as entitled to the cash as American mining projects.

An official from the U.S. Department of Defence this week provided a briefing on the program at a cross-border conference, and he made one thing clear about the funding: Canadians qualify.

That's because Canada has, for decades, belonged to the U.S. military industrial base and is every bit as entitled to the cash as American mining projects.

"It's really quite simple. It's a matter of law," said Matthew Zolnowski, a portfolio manager for the Defense Production Act program, speaking to a gathering of the Canada-United States Law Institute in Washington, D.C.

"So an investment in Alberta or Quebec or Nova Scotia would be no different than if it was in Nebraska or anywhere else in the United States. As a matter of law."

Canadian government provides list of 70 projects
Zolnowski said the U.S. is actively reaching out to companies to explain the process, as many have no relationship with the U.S. government and might not realize how it works.

"We are actively engaging those firms," he said, describing a flurry of recent activity by quoting an old movie line: "It's a duck on a pond. It looks quiet on the surface, but there's a lot happening."

The Canadian government has been active, too. Canadian officials say they've already provided the U.S. with a list of 70 projects that could warrant U.S. funding.

Both countries describe this as a generational initiative still in its early stages: Canada, for now, is still a bit player in producing these minerals, which include lithium, cobalt and manganese.

But one Canadian official said this can change. Jeff Labonté, assistant deputy minister at Natural Resources Canada, told the conference that Western democracies are now engaged in industrial policy in a way they haven't been for decades.

"We have this resource potential.... We also have a huge capacity," he said, touting 200 mines and 10,000 potential products in the exploration phase.

"We have a skill set in this area. We have capital markets, we have engineering expertise, we have companies that operate around the country and around the world."

Canada is also providing billions of dollars in public funds to the sector over the coming years through federal and provincial programs.

What's driving this sudden minerals rush?
The transition to electric cars is a key driver of this challenge. They're hugely reliant on minerals like lithium, and current production is not close to meeting projected demands.

Making matters more complicated is China's dominance of the market; it controls two-thirds of the world's lithium processing capacity, for example.
more...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> People wonder why I'm interested in American and international politics, here's one very good reason, Sammy has cash, gringo dollars!
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/u-s-military-mining-projects-canada-1.6649522
> 
> ...





https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.6462745


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.6462745
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225630


Vlad having Europe by the balls over energy drove home the point and most of our advanced microprocessors come from Taiwan along with a lot of other vital chips. If China moved on it, it would be war plain and simple, no beating around the bush and it would be sharp and very violent, the Chinese would feed a lot of fishes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.6462745
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225630


They say the best job security is to make yourself indispensable, well Tawain sure made itself indispensable for all of the worlds advanced economies! Dunno if they planned it that way, but the global economy and their vital place in it should give them military security for the next decade, it takes a long time to establish advanced chip foundries. Even China gets many of its chips from Taiwan and there is a large amount of trade despite the rhetoric.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

Firing cluster munitions into cities at civilian targets is a war crime, add it to the list. Don't judge the Ukrainians too harshly when the kill the fuckers with great enthusiasm and without mercy on the battlefield. Most of the time it's with drones and artillery, but sometimes it's up close and personal.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591525567698194432


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

They had better rape and pillage while they can, because over the next decade, EVs and alternative energy sources with storage will eat into demand globally. New sources of supply like Kazakhstan and Ukraine will increase supply too and everybody will begin to sell it while they can in a buyers' market or leave it in the ground like coal. By 2032 the EV revolution should be rolling with new battery technologies and lower costs, while energy storage will make renewables more feasible and grids more efficient. EVs will replace ICE vehicles for the same reason diesel railway locomotives replaced steam ones, economic benefits and lower costs. America might lag behind in EVs, but places like Europe, China and others won't and oil is a global commodity with reduced demand driving prices down.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/russia-ukraine-war-geopolitical-winners-1.6649370



*The unlikely geopolitical winners from Russia's war in Ukraine*
*IMF estimates Mideast oil exporters will gain an extra $1 trillion over 4 years*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

Ukraine update: 'Logistics' might be boring, but it's what drove Russia out of Kherson


UPDATE: Monday, Nov 14, 2022 · 1:49:02 AM +00:00 · kos This is so lovely: “A welcome to the Republican visitors to DKos here for the Ukraine coverage.” If you’re reading Daily Kos, you are inherently smart. Objectively so. Ask anyone in the room around...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

A welcome to the Republican visitors to DKos here for the Ukraine coverage.


First off, since you may be new and not clear on some aspects of the site, I am a community member and in no way paid by or a representative of the Daily Kos site or company. I’m just someone who comments and writes the occasional article posted in the...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

*13 Nov: Ukrainians STRIKE a Base with 500 MOBILIZED MEN | War in Ukraine Explained*


----------



## printer (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

Across the river really quick!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591853780806799360


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Across the river really quick!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591853780806799360


No shit....wow


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591954085304999938


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591896787551649792


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591724533672972291


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591832613454753792


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 13, 2022)

Oh this is gonna be interesting


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Oh this is gonna be interesting


*Pentagon Adds 40 Armored Patrol Boats to Latest Ukraine Military Aid Package*









Pentagon Adds 40 Armored Patrol Boats to Latest Ukraine Military Aid Package - USNI News


The United States will send 40 armored riverine boats to Ukraine as part of the latest assistance package. The riverine boats are part of a $400 million aid package announced Friday. It’s the second time the U.S. is sending riverine boats to Ukraine as part of ongoing assistance in response to...




news.usni.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591884498391662595


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Pentagon Adds 40 Armored Patrol Boats to Latest Ukraine Military Aid Package*
> View attachment 5225821
> 
> 
> ...


Sammy ain't alone the UK and others have been sending similar craft and the Germans gave them a shitload of bridging equipment.

If they landed where reported, the Russians have largely left the area south of Kherson city and their artillery across the river could flank the Russians coming to oppose them. Looks like they could transport those Humvees and dune buggies with Javelins that can take on tanks and could move along the shore of the river under their guns and drones on the other side. This will mean the Russians could get it from both ends at once, west and east, if they attack further east as expected, it will force the Russians to keep forces in the exteme west, when they will be needed elsewhere. These guys working their way up the south side of the river bank under the cover of their guns could go all the way to the dam, being supplied and reinforced continuously on their advance from across the river as they take and secure bridgeheads. Meanwhile a massive attack driving to the sea of Azov and Metropol on the eastern end will tie down the Russians and force them east to meet it.

There is still no rail traffic over the damaged Kerch bridge and the costal rail line further east is under Ukrainian fire control already.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Pentagon Adds 40 Armored Patrol Boats to Latest Ukraine Military Aid Package*
> View attachment 5225821
> 
> 
> ...


This is really getting interesting, oh this is gonna be good


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 13, 2022)

The Russians have turned the captured city of Melitopol (Zaporizhzhia Oblast) and its vicinities into a solid military base

*Source*: *Ivan Fedorov, the Mayor of Melitopol, on Telegram

Quote*: "The Ruscists have turned the captured Melitopol and Melitopol district into a solid military base.

Just over the last week:


Convoys of invaders arrive in Melitopol both from Kherson and from the temporarily occupied city of Tokmak, Zaporizhzhia Oblast.
Fortifications are being built around the perimeter of Melitopol.
Military personnel settle in occupied homes, schools and kindergartens. Military equipment is placed in residential areas.
Civilians are prohibited from approaching the vicinities of Melitopol.
Buses with residents of self-proclaimed DNR [Donetsk People’s Republic] were delivered to Melitopol’s school No.22 today. Grad multiple rocket launch systems were placed in the courtyard of the educational institution.
In the village of Plodorodne, Kadyrovites [soldiers from the Chechen Republic who fight as a part of the Russian Armed Forces – ed.] are operating; they have hung flags with the image of their leader everywhere.
In Mykhailivka and Zarichne settlements, searches are being conducted; the invaders check the houses and ask if there are any men [hiding].
In the Pryazovsk, Novovasylivka and Olexandrivka communities, they break into empty houses and occupy them.
In Kyrylivka, they settled in captured recreation centres.
In the village of Sheliugy near Kyrylivka, they drove on tanks, settled in a kindergarten and blocked access to the forestry."

Mount up boys !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> This is really getting interesting, oh this is gonna be good


I think we are gonna see some fancy tactics and strategy as they work their way along the riverbank being continuously supplied and reinforced by the river. Drones and artillery across the river will cover them as they go, and it will be HIMARs o'clock for any large force sent to deal with them. Boats and light vehicles can do it until they can get a pontoon across and use the Russian sections they damaged too. Boats can allow them to leapfrog along the river bank too and drones can scout the way. These kinds of boats can be transported by rail from Europe and for all we know they could have been building Higgins boats, WW2 tech is good enough for this job. You can even make landing craft from ferroconcrete, chicken wire, rebar and cement, it's been done.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

If ya wanna build a wood gasifier to run a generator Uncle Sam can tell ya how, in this case FEMA, the US army has a huge data base with manuals on everything imaginable online for free. If a Ukrainian can read English, they can make these and a variety of DIY woodstoves from scrap laying around. It can get ya through the winter and can run a generator if no fuel is to be found or is too expensive. These uses pellets most use regular wool and produce charcoal which can be used to fuel them when the gas is driven off.

Here is a guy who built one from FEMA plans. Not exactly ecofriendly, but it is meant for an emergency.






*Amazing homemade gasifier uses wood pellets to run generator -- renewable alternative energy video*
2,266,505 views Mar 16, 2013
Gasifier uses wood pellets to create flammable mixture that a generator can run on without gasoline. This video shows how it was constructed, how it works, and how to use it from start to finish. Great project for anyone looking for alternative energy or wanting to live off the grid.

Just for some clarification -- I mention a rheostat that I ordered; I ordered a 25w 20 ohm rheostat. That rheostat will effectively give me the control to adjust the voltage to the blower motor from 12v down to nearly 0v


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 13, 2022)

*Belaruski Hajun, an independent Belarusian military monitoring media outlet has reported that they received photo proof that a Russian MiG-31K interceptor jet, which was flying over Belarus, escorted with a fighter jet, conducted a training flight while carrying a X-47M2 Kinzhal hypersonic missile.*

Hopefully this isn’t a “ Kherson “ training mission.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2022)

If you wanna see an example of Russian bots and trolling check this Twitter search on ukraine. They've been going nuts with FTX disinformation for a last couple of days, the volume is staggering and expect to see it on foxnews. There is no twitter access in Russia and Elon isn't doing much to clean it up.



https://twitter.com/search?q=ukraine&src=recent_search_click


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 13, 2022)

Good Job Komrade Elon - VLAD


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 13, 2022)

Today’s funny ….



Russia has banned the traffic of vessels *that have not been loaded in Russia* through the Kerch Strait.

*Source: *Russian state-owned news agency TASS, citing a source in the Ministry of Transport of Turkey

*Details: *Russia has banned the traffic of vessels loaded outside the Russian Federation through the Kerch Strait into the Sea of Azov.

Propagandists were informed about this in the Directorate-General of Maritime Affairs under the Ministry of Transport and Infrastructure of Turkey.

*Why this is important: *Perhaps, the Russians are afraid of another explosion of the Kerch Bridge.

*insert laughter. 

Grain can become ” explosive “ …… hmmmmm


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Belaruski Hajun, an independent Belarusian military monitoring media outlet has reported that they received photo proof that a Russian MiG-31K interceptor jet, which was flying over Belarus, escorted with a fighter jet, conducted a training flight while carrying a X-47M2 Kinzhal hypersonic missile.*
> 
> Hopefully this isn’t a “ Kherson “ training mission.
> 
> View attachment 5225863


The numbers don’t add up. Weapon mass 2000 kg, warhead mass 500 kg, solid fuel, optimistically 1400 kg and a claimed range of 2000 km and speed of 4 km/s. That mass fraction of solid fuel won’t generate those numbers unless they’re using something weird and probably toxic like beryllium fuel. 

Some are said to have been used in this theater. They haven’t been game-changers.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Today’s funny ….
> 
> View attachment 5225872
> 
> ...


the dreaded thermobaguette flour-air explosive


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the dreaded thermobaguette flour-air explosive


Obviously the orcs missed the class on condensed High Explosives …..

Bury some large bale bags loaded with RDX / Hexogen deep in the grain hold ….. ferry thru and oopsie.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Obviously the orcs missed the class on condensed High Explosives …..
> 
> Bury some large bale bags loaded with RDX / Hexogen deep in the grain hold ….. ferry thru and oopsie.


What keeps me from daydreaming about such things is that the crew of the grain ships aren’t combatants.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 13, 2022)

Waiting for Ukraine to borrow a scene right out of Apocalypse Now ….. Ride of the Valkyries


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What keeps me from daydreaming about such things is that the crew of the grain ships aren’t combatants.


Hmmm … ok.

How about a pod of dolphins with lasers ?

However , I do know some knuckleheads that would do pretty much anything for a 6-pack.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hmmm … ok.
> 
> How about a pod of dolphins with lasers ?
> 
> However , I do know some knuckleheads that would do pretty much anything for a 6-pack.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Belaruski Hajun, an independent Belarusian military monitoring media outlet has reported that they received photo proof that a Russian MiG-31K interceptor jet, which was flying over Belarus, escorted with a fighter jet, conducted a training flight while carrying a X-47M2 Kinzhal hypersonic missile.*
> 
> Hopefully this isn’t a “ Kherson “ training mission.
> 
> View attachment 5225863


That might be full of Vodka the way this things going...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> That might be full of Vodka the way this things going...


Or full of Tears


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Or full of Tears


a slip of paper “IOU 1 WMD”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592047541033766913


----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592103969413025792


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

Ya wanna talk, get rid of Vlad and his cronies, let's see some fresh faces first and a few trips out windows. Russia went squealing to Uncle Sam to get Ukraine off their back, but for that to happen they need to get out of Ukraine ASAP.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591466230585921537


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592076229796139008


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

Now that is an interesting thing for this guy to say...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592110501202481152


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592084804501401604


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

This war might end in the traditional European way, like before WW2, with an armistice, a Russian withdrawal and peace negotiations. However, there is the problem of Vlad being a reliable partner for peace, but if he left all of Ukraine there would be little cause for war and Ukraine couldn't attack Russia unless they kept firing missiles into Ukraine, but no fighting on their turf. All Vlad has to do is leave Ukraine including Crimea and not attack them with drones and cruise missiles to have peace. He can even retain power if he can, while he does it, but he will have to step on a few hardliners necks to do it.

Lots of peace or truce talks in the air, but nobody is forcing Ukraine to the table while Russia is still on its soil. This is a way out for the cornered rat, he won't like it and there will be blood running out of his asshole, but he either leaves or gets the bum's rush with a lot more corpses. His entire army is destroyed, and nearing collapse, mutiny or coup and the economy is crashing on the rocks as his allies flee. It's not like Vlad has a choice, his own people will kill him and talk peace if he does not, or the army will simply leave Ukrainian territory and make the best terms they can with the Ukrainians while rebelling against Moscow.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592149576659750913


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2022)

what is up with hit and miss notifications? if you're watching too many threads does it start to lose them? i'm having to go through the forums i participate in and find new posts myself for over half of them...


----------



## printer (Nov 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what is up with hit and miss notifications? if you're watching too many threads does it start to lose them? i'm having to go through the forums i participate in and find new posts myself for over half of them...


You just noticed?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what is up with hit and miss notifications? if you're watching too many threads does it start to lose them? i'm having to go through the forums i participate in and find new posts myself for over half of them...


Dunno if it's a bug or a feature.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

This could be an indicator of imminent Russian military collapse in Ukraine, there is heavy fighting in the east with Russian conscripts be slaughtered daily and if they capture the northeast, they cut their supply lines there too and cripple their defense in the Donbas. The Russians are already cut off from resupply in the south of Ukraine and Crimea, and the Kerch bridge is too damaged for rail traffic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592156823678640128


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

Pouring it on until the fucker or his army cracks... It all adds up and it pays to have friends.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592140506435297281


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

Joe probably offered him a green light in central Asia for soft power, to exploit markets and get oil. It would be more profitable to gather the gold laying on the ground (or under it) there than to face certain death and destruction in the direction of Tawain. Pick up the Asian pieces of Vlad's dissolving Russian empire by offering those automatous republics trade deals and rail lines. They can be continental kings in their own back yard with a huge hinterland for resources and energy, just play by the rules and do it with soft economic and business power, no invasions. China can offer them alternative access to global markets and lots of economic benefits to raise standards of living and quality of life and China is good at building railways and infrastructure, probably pipelines too.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592157234070523904


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This could be an indicator of imminent Russian military collapse in Ukraine, there is heavy fighting in the east with Russian conscripts be slaughtered daily and if they capture the northeast, they cut their supply lines there too and cripple their defense in the Donbas. The Russians are already cut off from resupply in the south of Ukraine and Crimea, and the Kerch bridge is too damaged for rail traffic.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592156823678640128


it seems to me that we have reliable information that the russians are planning to use a wmd in Ukraine, a nuke or chemical weapons, and this is their one and only warning about it...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2022)

looks like Lushy needs to watch his back....









I am the Belarusian president-elect, and together we will prevail


The West must stop pretending Lukashenko is president. He has unlawfully seized power and should be brought to justice.




www.politico.eu


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it seems to me that we have reliable information that the russians are planning to use a wmd in Ukraine, a nuke or chemical weapons, and this is their one and only warning about it...


He isn't going to Turkey for the weather and Turkey would also take a dim fucking view of a nuke used in their backyard and perhaps contaminating grain or soil used to grow it, when it is consumed mostly in the Muslim world and by Turkey itself. Joe and Xi also indicated their views on the use of a nuke today at the big meeting in Asia. Russia would go from the frying pan into a roaring fire, "just get the fuck out of Ukraine and leave them alone, what part of that don't you understand"? Vlad know it won't end there though, there will be trouble in Belarus and in Georgia, other places too, because lots of people hate his guts and want him gone. Friends come and go, but enemies accumulate, and Vlad is accumulating a fatal number of them fast inside Russia.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2022)

Decadent imperialist vermin. 









Western soldiers using Ukraine war as "safari" to hunt Russians, envoy says


Izvestia reported that Moscow's ambassador to the U.S. also said the West was using Ukraine as "an instrument of struggle" against Russia.



www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Decadent imperialist vermin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's lucky we aren't crowd funding bounties on them and might do it for known war criminals yet! No need for bounties though the Ukrainians are doing it for free with great enthusiasm, that enthusiasm grows with the number of war crimes, as do the arms shipments. It's a safari for qualified retired warriors who wanna take their chances and do what they trained for all their careers, kick Russian ass!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's lucky we aren't crowd funding bounties on them and might do it for known war criminals yet! No need for bounties though the Ukrainians are doing it for free with great enthusiasm, that enthusiasm grows with the number of war crimes, as do the arms shipments. It's a safari for qualified retired warriors who wanna take their chances and do what they trained for all their careers, kick Russian ass!


The image that comes to my mind is some rich old guy with a double rifle who hired an APC full of hardened troops as guides and protectors. I can see some rich old guys paying a million for such a hunt. Where my mind stops is at imagining the subsequent taxidermy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

A lot of this stuff might be loaners and once Russia is evicted and their army destroyed, much could be returned. They might give it to them, figuring it is more useful at Vlad's throat than at home, and they will have plenty of time to buy new stuff. Besides the Russians will end up paying for it anyway with seized money.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592173702976012289


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The image that comes to my mind is some rich old guy with a double rifle who hired an APC full of hardened troops as guides and protectors. I can see some rich old guys paying a million for such a hunt. Where my mind stops is at imagining the subsequent taxidermy.


Actually, the Russians did that with pirates on the coast of Somalia years ago, organized cruises to shoot poor black fisherman from deck chairs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592161689520246786


----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's lucky we aren't crowd funding bounties on them and might do it for known war criminals yet! No need for bounties though the Ukrainians are doing it for free with great enthusiasm, that enthusiasm grows with the number of war crimes, as do the arms shipments. It's a safari for qualified retired warriors who wanna take their chances and do what they trained for all their careers, kick Russian ass!


would make a cool youtube channel


----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592161689520246786


China says and does what it wants when it wants to... remember Hong Kong


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

In short, we will sit behind Ukraine as *they* negotiate with you. We have a firm idea of what is reasonable and fair too, including you getting out of all of Ukraine, not shooting missiles into it and having a lot of your seized money going to Ukraine as reparations and the west as compensation for the aid given to destroy your army and support Ukraine. That will do for starters, we'll talk about war crimes later.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592185304189919232


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

ANC said:


> would make a cool youtube channel


Stalking the bear.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

ANC said:


> China says and does what it wants when it wants to... remember Hong Kong


Yeah, but they pay a price and are paying a heavy one for Hong Kong, while absorbing "dangerous ideas" inside the great firewall. Like Putin with Ukraine and his visions of past imperial glory, it scares the shit out his neighbors and they start looking for protection from the EU and Uncle Sam. Also, Vlad's army is destroyed and if he keeps on going, he will be down to spears and shields!  Nobody is afraid of the big bad bear anymore, especially since Ukraine removed his fangs and claws, also courage is contagious, the valor and example of Ukraine has got a lot of Vlad's neighbors (and enemies) thinking.


----------



## printer (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

This is a war thread and sometimes images of its horrors are posted, especially from twitter, as standards have slipped somewhat recently on that platform. However, Twitter does remain a source of the latest war news, though cross posts from it have to be curated for excessive violence and propaganda because the place is crawling with bots and disinformation. It is good to suppress these things as they are harmful to the compassionate and if there is one thing, we all need is more compassion. Whatever lowers it should be seen as bad and whatever increases it should be seen as good, however there is such a thing as foolish compassion that enables evil and harm to others. Generally, I try to stay away from the more graphic stuff, unless it is illustrative of the general situation on the ground in Ukraine, most of it is of little value in understanding.

I posted an image in this thread that was removed and I'm not whining about but understand why and agree. Compassion comes first, it is also wise in war, when possible, which is why I'm rooting for Ukraine, aside from the fact that they are a liberal democracy where compassion is not just practiced but required by law.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

Ukraine update: No winter pause as Ukraine pushes hard on multiple fronts


In yesterday’s update, a commenter asked how winter would affect the war. Great topic! Let’s do it. Let’s start with logistics. It’s been well-established that Russia is incapable of functioning efficiently 25 kilometers past its nearest railhead....




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592232155689656321


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592232155689656321


there we go, now the un body needs to formally kick them out, and let them try to re-apply


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

This might be the only guy in Ukraine who could challenge Zelenskiy for the presidency next year, but I doubt he would do it. He wanted to become a comedian like Zelenskiy but got sidetracked, so did Zelenskiy. He' still young and Ukraine's military is being transformed into a 21st century army and will be even more so in years to come when oil and gas money come pouring in. He's at the top of his profession and game and should have no problem with job security if he whips the Russians and kicks them out inside a year. I don't think Zelenskiy will have any job security issues either come election season, everybody loves a winner.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592240103292010497


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> there we go, now the un body needs to formally kick them out, and let them try to re-apply


One more step in getting their money to pay for the whole shot, we gotta be legal and such now, no law breaking, besides we already have their cash literally in our banks.  I really do hope Vlad has $200 billion abroad with proxies, so far, the damage to Ukraine is in the $150 billion range, so Vlad might make history as the first asshole who paid for his own war and self-destruction.


----------



## printer (Nov 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One more step in getting their money to pay for the whole shot, we gotta be legal and such now, no law breaking, besides we already have their cash literally in our banks.  I really do hope Vlad has $200 billion abroad with proxies, so far, the damage to Ukraine is in the $150 billion range, so Vlad might make history as the first asshole who paid for his own war and self-destruction.


Where do you get the $150 B?

*Rebuilding Ukraine after Russian invasion may cost $350 bln, experts say*
Russia's invasion caused over $97 billion in direct damages to Ukraine through June 1, but it could cost nearly $350 billion to rebuild the country, a report released Friday by the World Bank, Ukrainian government and European Commission shows.

It said Ukraine had also suffered $252 billion in losses through disruptions to its economic flows and production, as well as extra expenses linked to the war, while the displacement of one-third of all Ukrainians was expected to jack up its poverty rate to 21% from just 2% before the war.

Overall, the report estimated Ukraine's reconstruction needs would reach $349 billion, as of June 1, or about 1.6 times the country's $200 billion gross domestic product in 2021.

Of that amount, $105 billion was needed in the short term to address urgent priorities, such as rebuilding thousands of damaged or destroyed schools and over 500 hospitals. It was also imperative to prepare for the upcoming, likely brutal winter by repairing homes and restoring heating, and purchasing gas.








Rebuilding Ukraine after Russian invasion may cost $350 bln, experts say


Russia's invasion caused over $97 billion in direct damages to Ukraine through June 1, but it could cost nearly $350 billion to rebuild the country, a report released Friday by the World Bank, Ukrainian government and European Commission shows.




www.reuters.com





*Reconstruction in Ukraine may cost $349 billion*
The cost of rebuilding Ukraine and its economy has already reached at least $349 billion (€346 billion), according to a new report jointly compiled by the World Bank, the European Commission and the Ukrainian government.

In the more than six months since Russia invaded Ukraine in late February, the country has suffered widespread destruction. "The impact of the invasion will be felt for generations, with families displaced and separated, disruptions to human development, destruction of intrinsic cultural heritage and reversal of a positive economic and poverty trajectory," the report states.

The report only covers the period up to June 1, meaning damage that has occurred in the past three months is not accounted for. It estimates that the cost of direct damage is $97 billion, with housing, transport, commerce and industry most affected.

Disruption to economic flows and production is estimated at $252 billion.

The World Bank report emphasized that while a phased approach to reconstruction over several years is critical, around $105 billion is needed in the short term to rebuild social infrastructure such as schools and hospitals, repair transport links and to prepare for possible energy shortages this winter. 








Reconstruction in Ukraine may cost $349 billion – DW – 09/09/2022


As the war in Ukraine goes on, the cost of rebuilding the country and its economy has risen dramatically. A detailed new report puts a figure on the damage: more than one-third of a trillion US dollars.




www.dw.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Where do you get the $150 B?
> 
> *Rebuilding Ukraine after Russian invasion may cost $350 bln, experts say*
> Russia's invasion caused over $97 billion in direct damages to Ukraine through June 1, but it could cost nearly $350 billion to rebuild the country, a report released Friday by the World Bank, Ukrainian government and European Commission shows.
> ...


i figure the number would be about a trillion or so, for reconstruction and reperations


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

And pay back Uncle Sam and everybody else who gave them help to destroy you...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592231895580160000


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Where do you get the $150 B?
> 
> *Rebuilding Ukraine after Russian invasion may cost $350 bln, experts say*
> Russia's invasion caused over $97 billion in direct damages to Ukraine through June 1, but it could cost nearly $350 billion to rebuild the country, a report released Friday by the World Bank, Ukrainian government and European Commission shows.
> ...


It was an estimate I posted in a tweet, from an international body I believe, dunno when it's dated from though, but I'll go with the higher number. It might just be for infrastructure, bridges, schools and hospitals, not sure, by the time they leave we will get a reasonable estimate, but it should also include compensation to war victims too, dead injured and unhoused. I say take as much of it as you can find and let trained Ukrainian women find it by funding an organization to hunt it down and collect it. A trillion bucks sounds about right considering what the fuckers did.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

This is what they will be "negotiating" with, and weapons are more appropriate than words for this fellow. If Putin's regime falls, I can see this asshole in a cage like a fucking monkey in the middle of a Kyiv public square, if he's lucky enough to make it out of Russia alive.









Ukraine war: Wagner chief Prigozhin defends brutal killing video


Putin ally Yevgeny Prigozhin says a defector to Ukraine died "a dog's death for a dog".



www.bbc.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is what they will be "negotiating" with, and weapons are more appropriate than words for this fellow. If Putin's regime falls, I can see this asshole in a cage like a fucking monkey in the middle of a Kyiv public square, if he's lucky enough to make it out of Russia alive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah there is a vid up about that too, i didn't watch it, little gruesome there


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah there is a vid up about that too, i didn't watch it, little gruesome there


Neither did I, I usually pass on the more gruesome stuff on Twitter these days, not much is censored or moderated now. It's enough to hear about them or read about them. I don't need to witness them, somethings are appropriate and from time to time the public needs the shock to drive home the point though, like at Bucha. The victims need dignity, but they need public witness of the crimes against them too. They are carefully screening any prisoners they take for war criminals, and most would be shocked at the detail level of their knowledge about the assholes and their movements. A lot of justice will be done on the battlefield and the punishment will be death.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592188567119630338

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592266931201273856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592219858162552832


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

This FTX Russian bullshit has been flooding Twitter and Magats have started echoing it, OAN and foxnews too I assume. Tucker will have questions etc. It's pure bullshit straight out of Russia and no legitmate news source internationally has said a thing about it. However, Russians republicans and their propaganda wing are made up a scandal, flood the zone with it and those that need to believe such bullshit will retweet it and blather it here next week.

A ton of memes and other shit are flooding Twitter from Russia, which has banned twitter BTW all about the FTX scandal with the usual suspects. They must have threatened to send the trolls to Ukraine or something.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592278870535045122


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

How hard would it be to put a bridging span or two across the breach in that dam? Even repairing the remaining concrete temporarily to support it for tanks? This kind of damage is easy to repair after the fighting stops, they would dam off the area around the damage with earth and drain out the water. Surely the Russians weren't stupid enough to pull out of the area completely? Maybe the rumored retreat to the Donbas is true, as Vlad seeks to hold onto something like a tick with his head buried in. They cannot supply this area by rail anymore, the Kerch rail bridge is out of action and has been for a while and the southern coastal railroad is already under Ukrainian fire control, so they can't stay there even if they want to. This would leave the door to cutoff Crimea wide open and a road route for Russian civilians to escape over the damaged Kerch bridge.

Kherson hasn't been hit by Russian artillery for a reason, the Russians are perhaps gone from the area.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This FTX Russian bullshit has been flooding Twitter and Magats have started echoing it, OAN and foxnews too I assume. Tucker will have questions etc. It's pure bullshit straight out of Russia and no legitmate news source internationally has said a thing about it. However, Russians republicans and their propaganda wing are made up a scandal, flood the zone with it and those that need to believe such bullshit will retweet it and blather it here next week.
> 
> A ton of memes and other shit are flooding Twitter from Russia, which has banned twitter BTW all about the FTX scandal with the usual suspects. They must have threatened to send the trolls to Ukraine or something.
> 
> ...


russian masters are stepping up they're bullshit i see.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

*Former army officer says Russia is ‘falling apart’*

227,584 views Nov 14, 2022
"Things are falling apart very badly for the Russians. But we should not get too optimistic." Russia still has “a lot” of firepower and Ukraine should not get "carried away", former army officer Sir Simon Mayall tells #TimesRadio.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How hard would it be to put a bridging span or two across the breach in that dam? Even repairing the remaining concrete temporarily to support it for tanks? This kind of damage is easy to repair after the fighting stops, they would dam off the area around the damage with earth and drain out the water. Surely the Russians weren't stupid enough to pull out of the area completely? Maybe the rumored retreat to the Donbas is true, as Vlad seeks to hold onto something like a tick with his head buried in. They cannot supply this area by rail anymore, the Kerch rail bridge is out of action and has been for a while and the southern coastal railroad is already under Ukrainian fire control, so they can't stay there even if they want to. This would leave the door to cutoff Crimea wide open and a road route for Russian civilians to escape over the damaged Kerch bridge.
> 
> Kherson hasn't been hit by Russian artillery for a reason, the Russians are perhaps gone from the area.
> 
> ...


The Ukrainians are probably privy to some accurate real time intelligence on Russian Army's location via Satellite. Not much to hide behind out in those river flats.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

doublejj said:


> The Ukrainians are probably privy to some accurate real time intelligence on Russian Army's location via Satellite. Not much to hide behind out in those river flats.


Artillery should have been falling around Zelenskiy in Kherson when he was there, why not? Why didn't they pound it while the Ukrainians were whopping it up? Lack of ammo? Lack of positioned guns? Fear of radar directed counter battery fire. Lack of drones. Or a pull out.

If they are concentrated on the east side of the damaged dam, they will be hammered by artillery constantly. The Russians are fucked every way imaginable, if they get within 20km of the river bank with Ukrainian drones and artillery, as you said, few places to hide.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

Putin can’t escape fallout from Russian retreat in Ukraine


The BBC's Steve Rosenberg on the mood in Russia following its army's withdrawal from Kherson.



www.bbc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

Full circle, from the Russian propaganda machine to Trump's piehole via twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592297653706326016


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

*Oleshky (East of the Dnipro) Possibly Abandoned By Russia*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592318802699554817


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592298837216927744


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592249051101143043


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

Don't fall into Ukrainian hands while in Ukraine, you never know when you'll be cut off and Uncle Sam will be in no rush to spring you from a Ukrainian prison where you will die, if you are lucky enough to survive capture. If yer seen in the EU, they might deport ya to Ukraine, or The Hague. Maybe he'll be Snowden's roommate one day, sleep sound with him in the house...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592248115741962241


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

The Russian Empire Must Die


A better future requires Putin’s defeat—and the end to imperial aspirations.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Don't fall into Ukrainian hands while in Ukraine, you never know when you'll be cut off and Uncle Sam will be in no rush to spring you from a Ukrainian prison where you will die, if you are lucky enough to survive capture. If yer seen in the EU, they might deport ya to Ukraine, or The Hague. Maybe he'll be Snowden's roommate one day, sleep sound with him in the house...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592248115741962241


he might get denazified


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> he might get denazified


Some of those legendary Ukrainian Nazi's would make a lampshade outta his head hide.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592257339607945218


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592363286204657666

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592359387875934216


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

Looks like a drone and artillery duel over the Dnipro, the Russians will lose as the Ukrainians pick off their worn-out guns one by one with M777s, counter battery radars and drones. They also have plenty of long-range mobile artillery and the Russians have their rail supply lines cut from the east and through Crimea.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592359386349203456


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some of those legendary Ukrainian Nazi's would make a lampshade outta his head hide.


That is one f’ugly billboard of violent psychosis.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That is one f’ugly billboard of violent psychosis.


i have a few tattoos, and understand that they can be meaningful...but goddamn...i just can't understand the reasoning in one facial tattoo, much less a fucking mask of them. if you aren't a Maori with a Ta Moko, then i assume you escaped from a circus side show...or a mental institution...or both


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592357998584041473


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592297341855600645


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592179686184026113


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

He probably found out he couldn't access his stashed western cash, or perhaps the weight of bullshit was too much for him to bear and they lead him off blubbering.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592082594946248704


----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> he might get denazified


1st step; get identified in press
2nd step; get desatanised


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

These Israeli Urban Battlefield Assassin Drones Are Nightmare Fuel


Based on racing drones, the new LANIUS loitering munition could easily get into and attack in tight places, like tunnels and buildings.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

China Unleashes Video Of 'Flying Submarines'; Beijing Wants Transmedia Vessels To Break Enemy Defenses


Chinese researchers successfully tested two submersible cross-media vehicles or ‘flying submarines’ that can travel underwater and cross over into the air and fly.




eurasiantimes.com


----------



## printer (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> China Unleashes Video Of 'Flying Submarines'; Beijing Wants Transmedia Vessels To Break Enemy Defenses
> 
> 
> Chinese researchers successfully tested two submersible cross-media vehicles or ‘flying submarines’ that can travel underwater and cross over into the air and fly.
> ...


Can dive into the water if radar detected? Why not just fly five feet off the surface?


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is a war thread and sometimes images of its horrors are posted, especially from twitter, as standards have slipped somewhat recently on that platform. However, Twitter does remain a source of the latest war news, though cross posts from it have to be curated for excessive violence and propaganda because the place is crawling with bots and disinformation. It is good to suppress these things as they are harmful to the compassionate and if there is one thing, we all need is more compassion. Whatever lowers it should be seen as bad and whatever increases it should be seen as good, however there is such a thing as foolish compassion that enables evil and harm to others. Generally, I try to stay away from the more graphic stuff, unless it is illustrative of the general situation on the ground in Ukraine, most of it is of little value in understanding.
> 
> I posted an image in this thread that was removed and I'm not whining about but understand why and agree. Compassion comes first, it is also wise in war, when possible, which is why I'm rooting for Ukraine, aside from the fact that they are a liberal democracy where compassion is not just practiced but required by law.


as I have already stated in this thread we will not be posting photos of dead bodies, and graphic images. 
Im sorry you dont agree, we arent twitter. 
Were a privated forum, We have asked you dont post graphic photos. 
You seem very upset by itcause this is the 3? post about it so far. 
If you wanna talk more you can inbox me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

sunni said:


> as I have already stated in this thread we will not be posting photos of dead bodies, and graphic images.
> Im sorry you dont agree, we arent twitter.
> Were a privated forum, We have asked you dont post graphic photos.
> You seem very upset by itcause this is the 3? post about it so far.
> If you wanna talk more you can inbox me.


totally agree, sweets....

i saw that vid and picture.....and it's not and nor it should ever be re-posted


----------



## printer (Nov 15, 2022)

*Ukrainian officials report new waves of Russian airstrikes *
Ukrainian officials across the country reported a wave of Russian airstrikes pounding residential areas and cities following a series of significant losses for the Russian military in recent weeks.

Air raid sirens blared Tuesday in Lviv, Kryvyi Rih and Kharkiv, among other cities. The mayor of Lviv, Andriy Sadovyi, tweeted part of the city was without power.

Videos of strikes shared on social media showed buildings burning after the rocket strikes.

In the city of Zhytomyr in northwestern Ukraine, Russia knocked out power after two missile strikes pounded the city’s energy grid, according to Ukrainian media. Ukraine’s Centre for Strategic Communication and Information Security reported blackouts in Rivne and Khmelnytskyi in the west. “Russia is not targeting the military,” the agency tweeted. “It is targeting civilians.” The strikes come just days after Ukrainian troops reclaimed the city of Kherson in the country’s southern region in a major victory for Ukraine.

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky visited the liberated city on Monday after the Russian military retreated from the area. The president vowed that the victory would be the beginning of the end of the war in Ukraine.

“Of course, it is difficult, it is a long and hard path,” Zelensky said in an address Monday. “No one gives anything away so easily. The price of this war is high. People were wounded, a large number of people died.”


“We believe that they fled because our army surrounded the enemy, and they were in danger,” the Ukrainian leader said. “There were fierce battles, and the result is that today we are in the Kherson region.”

Russian President Vladimir Putin authorized mass strikes against Ukrainian civilian infrastructure last month in response to an explosion on a key bridge connected to the Crimean Peninsula.

Allies of Ukraine condemned the strikes at the time, saying that they amounted to a war crime.








Ukrainian officials report new waves of Russian airstrikes


Ukrainian officials across the country reported a wave of Russian airstrikes pounding residential areas and cities following a series of significant losses for the Russian military in recent weeks.…




thehill.com


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> totally agree, sweets....
> 
> i saw that vid and picture.....and it's not and nor it should ever be re-posted


im trying to find my last post about it cause it was more indepth but straight to the point 

our website should be Safe for Work in that we dont allow porn graphic photos of bodily fluids and feces, and than graphic photos of death. 
We have to respect that people are on here and they may click a link and see that , we have to respect our community members,

Most of the time news reports with graphic photos ro videos will give a context warning but with a twitter feed repost it doesnt. 
and that wouldn't matter anyway because i would have to moderate the photo and view it.

We know the horrors of war, I dont think we need to post graphicvideos and photos its not about pushing it under the rug it justs not something we should post here


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 15, 2022)

sunni said:


> im trying to find my last post about it cause it was more indepth but straight to the point
> 
> our website should be Safe for Work in that we dont allow porn graphic photos of bodily fluids and feces, and than graphic photos of death.
> We have to respect that people are on here and they may click a link and see that , we have to respect our community members,
> ...


I couldn't agree more. If people want to see the gruesome truth there are other ways to see it. I'm not sure why they want to look at gore porn, but that's on them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

sunni said:


> as I have already stated in this thread we will not be posting photos of dead bodies, and graphic images.
> Im sorry you dont agree, we arent twitter.
> Were a privated forum, We have asked you dont post graphic photos.
> You seem very upset by itcause this is the 3? post about it so far.
> If you wanna talk more you can inbox me.


I'm ok with the rule, sorry for violating it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> I couldn't agree more. If people want to see the gruesome truth there are other ways to see it. I'm not sure why they want to look at gore porn, but that's on them.


people are like that though, idk either, the specific post is very gruesome, and should never be re-posted period......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> people are like that though, idk either, the specific post is very gruesome, and should never be re-posted period......


As Lee said, " It is good that war is so horrible, lest men grow to love it too much". I agree that posting such videos and pictures does not up lift society and should be avoided. This is now a workplace and no longer staffed by volunteers apparently. Twitter used to give a warning about sensitive content, click at your risk stuff, but Elon...

As for the war, I'm interested in the strategic, technological and geopolitical implications and not so much the worms eye view from the foxhole or combat footage but post it occasionally. The humanitarian aspects interest me too and does the struggle for liberal democracy, here and there.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As Lee said, " It is good that war is so horrible, lest men grow to love it too much". I agree that posting such videos and pictures does not up lift society and should be avoided. This is now a workplace and no longer staffed by volunteers apparently. Twitter used to give a warning about sensitive content, click at your risk stuff, but Elon...
> 
> As for the war, I'm interested in the strategic, technological and geopolitical implications and not so much the worms eye view from the foxhole or combat footage but post it occasionally. The humanitarian aspects interest me too and does the struggle for liberal democracy, here and there.


i'm kinda like you when it comes to war and my interests, i've studied war and war related things for a while, from our own civil war (which apparently is still happening) to the current on that's going in a UA....my interests go into the strategic, and the tech, while also paying attention the geopolitical aspects of it with all parties involved.......sometimes it good to regulate ones self especally when it comes to something like that.....

just fyi i showed my wife that vid, and she even cringed...and she like horror and things of that nature...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm kinda like you when it comes to war and my interests, i've studied war and war related things for a while, from our own civil war (which apparently is still happening) to the current on that's going in a UA....my interests go into the strategic, and the tech, while also paying attention the geopolitical aspects of it with all parties involved.......sometimes it good to regulate ones self especally when it comes to something like that.....
> 
> just fyi i showed my wife that vid, and she even cringed...and she like horror and things of that nature...


The most horrible picture I posted here was a little girl dying in a doctor's arms from an artillery strike on a city, it's still up and was in the media and I believe from a newspaper. The US army policy is not to show the faces of dead service people, but showing the bodies is ok, just not faces and there were none in the video, just dead Wagner mercenaries face down. Live and learn!


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The most horrible picture I posted here was a little girl dying in a doctor's arms from an artillery strike on a city, it's still up and was in the media and I believe from a newspaper. The US army policy is not to show the faces of dead service people, but showing the bodies is ok, just not faces and there were none in the video, just dead Wagner mercenaries face down. Live and learn!


Why would you want to post that? The child is not a combatant. She didn't ask for this.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

Hey Putin, where you gonna run to?


As the Kremlin’s war falters, the president could be forced to consider an exit strategy. Where will he find the warmest reception?




www.politico.eu


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

fuck off Lavrov, why don't you stay in Bali, wearing that west shirt, sporting the apple phone and that watch......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592530585859522560


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Why would you want to post that? The child is not a combatant. She didn't ask for this.


It was in most of the newspapers to illustrate the slaughter of civilians and it pissed me off looking at that picture, but it was anger born of compassion, which can be a dangerous thing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was in most of the newspapers to illustrate the slaughter of civilians and it pissed me off looking at that picture, but it was anger born of compassion, which can be a dangerous thing.


emotions always run high in war........


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> fuck off Lavrov, why don't you stay in Bali, wearing that west shirt, sporting the apple phone and that watch......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592530585859522560


Didn't they drag him off to the hospital? 
It's a long way from his glory days running Trump and meeting for a Russian photo shoot in the oval office with a load of other Russians after attacking America and helping to install a useful idiot as POTUS. Dealing with Joe is harder than buying republicans and taking over Ukraine is much harder than taking over the republican party.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was in most of the newspapers to illustrate the slaughter of civilians and it pissed me off looking at that picture, but it was anger born of compassion, which can be a dangerous thing.


“most horrible” is very subjective.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “most horrible” is very subjective.


It was for me and apparently others too which is why it was widely published and showed the child's face. Men tend to get angry about these things and women are mostly distressed, but also angered.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Didn't they drag him off to the hospital?
> It's a long way from his glory days running Trump and meeting for a Russian photo shoot in the oval office with a load of other Russians after attacking America and helping to install a useful idiot as POTUS. Dealing with Joe is harder than buying republicans and taking over Ukraine is much harder than taking over the republican party.


supposedly.......but

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592121071020670976


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was for me and apparently others too which is why it was widely published and showed the child's face. Men tend to get angry about these things and women are mostly distressed, but also angered.


the “for me” qualifier is necessary.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the “for me” qualifier is necessary.


Distressing, ok


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2022)

printer said:


> Can dive into the water if radar detected? Why not just fly five feet off the surface?


i was thinking the opposite, stay under water till they're almost in attack range, then come out of nowhere...but honestly, this seems like a deal where you don't get the best of either worlds to me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> totally agree, sweets....
> 
> i saw that vid and picture.....and it's not and nor it should ever be re-posted


i look at the shit...i don't like it, but it's part of the deal. not looking at it is whitewashing the war in your own mind..."LALALA THAT DIDN'T HAPPEN LALALA..."...it did happen, it's part of the consequences, and it can't be avoided.
you don't have to post it here, there are rules and they should be followed, but i personally don't shy away from seeing the consequences of our actions. i don't seek it out, but if i come across it, i look at it. even though it's an enemy, i still feel sad at what people can do to each other, usually to satisfy some old men with grudges that existed before the young men they're sacrificing were born. it keeps the war real for me, in a way just reading news stories doesn't.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i look at the shit...i don't like it, but it's part of the deal. not looking at it is whitewashing the war in your own mind..."LALALA THAT DIDN'T HAPPEN LALALA..."...it did happen, it's part of the consequences, and it can't be avoided.
> you don't have to post it here, there are rules and they should be followed, but i personally don't shy away from seeing the consequences of our actions. i don't seek it out, but if i come across it, i look at it. even though it's an enemy, i still feel sad at what people can do to each other, usually to satisfy some old men with grudges that existed before the young men they're sacrificing were born. it keeps the war real for me, in a way just reading news stories doesn't.


i look at the stuff too....but i take personal resposibility for re-post....some that i've come across, i will not re-post cause of the reprocusions.....war is war...the good, the bad, and the ugly.......


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was thinking the opposite, stay under water till they're almost in attack range, then come out of nowhere...but honestly, this seems like a deal where you don't get the best of either worlds to me.


it takes far less fuel to fly 100km than to cover it submerged.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

nice read....









The Russian Empire Must Die


A better future requires Putin’s defeat—and the end to imperial aspirations.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> nice read....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the problem is that anyone in a position to replace putin, is too much like putin. they'll need to hold referendums, real ones, and pick a new leader, who will have to pick a whole new cabinet, and they're still going to be from a system that has been corrupt for it's entire existence...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the problem is that anyone in a position to replace putin, is too much like putin. they'll need to hold referendums, real ones, and pick a new leader, who will have to pick a whole new cabinet, and they're still going to be from a system that has been corrupt for it's entire existence...


they're whole system of government needs an overhaul from top to bottom......they had a start, but then it turn into what it is today.....


----------



## printer (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592223945545379840


----------



## printer (Nov 15, 2022)

*Medvedev revealed how Russia will respond to the decision on reparations to Ukraine*
If the UN resolution on the payment of reparations from the blocked reserves of the Russian Federation comes into force, the country will have to withdraw money from foreign investors whose capital is in Russia. This was stated by Deputy Chairman of the Security Council of the Russian Federation Dmitry Medvedev. He called the West's decision "hostile and sucked out of a known place."

“If, based on the decision of the UN General Assembly, sucked out by enemy countries from a known place, national acts are adopted on the theft of Russian assets, we will have no choice. It will be necessary to irrevocably withdraw the money and property of private investors from such countries, although they are not responsible for the fools of their governments. They (money and other valuables) in our country, by a happy coincidence, just more than 300 billion dollars. Enough to make up for what was stolen from Russia,” Medvedev wrote on his telegram channel.

Earlier it was reported that the General Assembly of the United Nations (UNGA) adopted a resolution on the recovery of reparations from Russia. Russian Permanent Representative to the UN Vasily Nebenzya called the resolution on reparations null and void and legally illiterate . His colleague from Belarus , Valentin Rybakov , said that this project is a way to legalize the theft of other people's assets. And presidential press secretary Dmitry Peskov called the resolution "a robbery of Russian reserves."








Медведев раскрыл, как Россия ответит на решение о репарациях Украине


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592587850226221059
oops

this is not confirmed....ok


----------



## injinji (Nov 15, 2022)

I was 45 pages behind, so if this has been posted, sorry. Scary to think of, but more instability is a likely outcome if Russia loses as badly as it looks like they are going to.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592587850226221059
> oops
> 
> this is not confirmed....ok


It's confirmed and the Poles will be pissed, accident or not, sorry I meant to kill your neighbor not you, doesn't go over very well. They will want those responsible to be held to account, in Poland and that might include Vlad himself indicted for murder.









Correction: Russia-Ukraine-War story


WARSAW, Poland (AP) — In earlier versions of a story published November 15, 2022, The Associated Press reported erroneously, based on information from a senior American intelligence official who spoke on condition of anonymity, that Russian missiles had crossed into Poland and killed two people.




apnews.com


----------



## printer (Nov 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592587850226221059
> oops
> 
> this is not confirmed....ok


*Russian missiles reportedly cross into Poland, killing two *
Russian missiles killed two people after crossing into Poland, according to a U.S. intelligence official, sparking fears of an escalation of the war in Ukraine. 

Polish officials did not confirm the strike, but said top leaders were holding an emergency meeting due to a “crisis situation.”

The missiles reportedly killed two people near a grain silo in a village on the Ukraine border. 

Pentagon press secretary Brig. Gen. Pat Ryder said it was “aware” of reports that missiles had struck inside Poland. 

“I can tell you that we don’t have any information at this time to corroborate those reports and are looking into this further,” he said. 

It’s unclear whether the strike was intentional or a mistake, and the Kremlin has yet to comment on the situation. 

Poland, unlike Ukriane, is a NATO member, meaning that an attack on the country would theoretically trigger “Article 5” and prompt a full military response from the alliance. 

President Biden has repeatedly said that the U.S. will not directly engage in Ukraine, but that it would defend “every inch” of NATO territory. 








Russian missiles reportedly cross into Poland, killing two


Russian missiles killed two people after crossing into Poland, a U.S. intelligence official told the Associated Press, sparking fears of an escalation of the war in Ukraine. A Polish official conf…




thehill.com









“We have a sacred obligation,” he said during a speech in Poland in March. “We have a sacred obligation under Article 5 to defend each and every inch of NATO territory with the full force of our collective power.”


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's confirmed and the Poles will be pissed, accident or not, sorry I meant to kill your neighbor not you, doesn't go over very well. They will want those responsible to be held to account, in Poland and that might include Vlad himself indicted for murder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn...that's not good


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> damn...that's not good


Looks like those SCALP cruise missiles could be delivered to Ukraine early, among other things to hasten Vlad's withdrawal and destroy more of his remaining army. The Poles will make him feel the pain, of that you can be sure. I don't think it rises to article 5, but the Poles could decide to go it alone into Ukraine, via Belarus, with NATO logistical support. Did the missile come from Belarus or the Black Sea?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like those SCALP cruise missiles could be delivered to Ukraine early, among other things to hasten Vlad's withdrawal and destroy more of his remaining army. The Poles will make him feel the pain, of that you can be sure. I don't think it rises to article 5, but the Poles could decide to go it alone into Ukraine, via Belarus, with NATO logistical support. Did the missile come from Belarus or the Black Sea?


that's what i'm trying to find out....from some reports the RA was trying to stike a electric plant in a place called Kovel, and if you look at the maps, it's north west area towards the Bel border and not far from the Pol border..... imo i think it missed it's target.....or UA shot it down....reports are still coming in though


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592609073090138113


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

Phillips P. OBrien

@PhillipsPOBrien
·
1h

The Russian missile screw-up that ended up killing two Poles will result in NATO invoking article 4 not article 5 (see below). The consultation will probably result in more support for Ukraine, particularly air and anti-air power. Will give Poland some real influence.
https://twitter.com/PhillipsPOBrien/status/1592598256512798720/photo/1


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

footage of the impact site.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592603582536507392


----------



## doublejj (Nov 15, 2022)

US 101st Airborne Division is already in Poland...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

No need for Poland to retaliate, just give Ukraine the cruise missiles and they will do it for them. Blacking out Moscow for a month should get Vlad's attention.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 15, 2022)

Overflight error or intentional - We shall see what russia says.


In an interview, Senate Foreign Relations Chair Bob Menendez (D-N.J.) said that if Moscow intentionally struck territory in Poland, it could lead to the invocation of Article 5 of the NATO charter. That provision calls for other NATO member-states to contribute to the response, including possibly via military force, if one member is attacked.

“We’re drilling down to find out what were the circumstances of it. It’s obviously very important to understand — was it a mistake, was it an overflight, was it intentional. I hope that it was not intentional,” Menendez said.

“I hope that the Russians apologize quickly for the loss of life and express that it wasn’t intentional. Obviously, if it was intentional, that has all kinds of consequences to it,” he added. “It’s definitely an enlargement of the conflict and of course it brings into question Article 5.”

When asked about the reported strikes, U.S. officials were cautious. Pentagon Press Secretary Brig. Gen. Patrick Ryder told reporters that the Defense Department could not immediately corroborate the information coming out of Poland. Asked about the United States’ security commitments under Article 5, Ryder said: “We’ve been crystal clear that we will defend every inch of NATO territory.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Overflight error or intentional - We shall see what russia says.
> 
> 
> In an interview, Senate Foreign Relations Chair Bob Menendez (D-N.J.) said that if Moscow intentionally struck territory in Poland, it could lead to the invocation of Article 5 of the NATO charter. That provision calls for other NATO member-states to contribute to the response, including possibly via military force, if one member is attacked.
> ...


That's the great thing about Ukraine, whenever ya wanna make Russia yelp in pain, who ya gonna call? Just give them the weapons point at the target and grunt, no convincing would be required for them to take Moscow's power grid down for a month, just provide them with the means and the green light.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

looks like they were going after a power plant along the border that connect the EU to UA.....hmmm.....and missed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592616005851054080


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

Assuming he is being honest about it, they will get better at it as more AA weapons are deployed and the Russians should get worse at it. It is taking Vlad longer and longer to gather up the missiles for a swarm attack, the only kind where missiles can get through. I also noticed there were few Iranian drones used in this attack, so maybe their supply is dwindling because of turmoil in Iran, apparently, they are relatively easy to shoot down cheap with truck mounted heavy machine guns setup for the purpose.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592583936152326144


----------



## printer (Nov 15, 2022)

Candlelight dinner in Moscow?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

This is what McCarthy is dealing with and what some moderates will walk away from in a one or two seat majority. Especially when Trump is gone and that won't be long, IMHO Donald will have an epic Christmas curtesy of Uncle Sam. Let's hear her squeal when Donald goes down, she won't be on any committees, or a few moderates will vote Pelosi as speaker with the democrats rather than have her MAGA showboating during Trump's trial. His public TV trial in her home state of Georgia should see her rioting outside on the courthouse steps with a J6 style mob!  That might happen as the new congress is sitting and Mitch won't want a house committee member in that situation. Mitch won't have much use for Magats if he loses the majority in Georgia.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592627795750195200


----------



## doublejj (Nov 15, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Overflight error or intentional - We shall see what russia says.
> 
> 
> In an interview, Senate Foreign Relations Chair Bob Menendez (D-N.J.) said that if Moscow intentionally struck territory in Poland, it could lead to the invocation of Article 5 of the NATO charter. That provision calls for other NATO member-states to contribute to the response, including possibly via military force, if one member is attacked.
> ...


Drunk drivers don't intentionally kill anyone, however thru their reckless actions they are responsible and we hold them accountable......


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is what McCarthy is dealing with and what some moderates will walk away from in a one or two seat majority.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592627795750195200


tell mtg to come to the border, i'll show her cartel justice

what a dumbass.........OAN bullshit


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> here is the bullshit brigade that i was watching earlier......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590377796655673345
> ...


^^^ THIS ^^^

I’m for arresting ALL the officeholders who stan for the overthrow, expelling them from their bodies (house, Senate (what were you thinking?)), and prosecuting them for colluding with an open adversary to hijack & disrupt the US federal government, and engaging in actions intended to further that aim, giving aid, comfort, and personal investment to the adversary’s cause.

I’m sure there no law so specific, but by all gods there OUGHT to be one: that has to be illegal and punishable or it’s only by miracles we’ve survived so long - and we won’t survive much longer.

Forget the truth being “out there” - it’s all over the place. They that have eyes, let them see!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

Vlad didn't just lose Kherson, he lost internationally too and now with a missile strike on Poland during the meeting of the G19 they are screwed.

Looks like the former president is speaking from a DIY woodstove factory, he runs a foundation so they might be making them. Lots of wood rubble to burn for heat.






*G20 leaders condemn war in Ukraine in draft declaration | DW News*

15,660 views Nov 15, 2022
A draft of a declaration by G20 leaders strongly denounced the war in Ukraine and highlighted how it was contributing toward escalating economic fragilities throughout the world.

Earlier, Russia tried to veer the focus from its war on Ukraine by insisting that G20 was not the platform to discuss security issues and that it should rather prioritize economic challenges.

Former Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko told DW that he was pleased to hear that most G20 members strongly condemned the war in Ukraine.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> ^^^ THIS ^^^
> 
> I’m for arresting ALL the officeholders who stan for the overthrow, expelling them from their bodies (house, Senate (what were you thinking?)), and prosecuting them for colluding with an open adversary to hijack & disrupt the US federal government, and engaging in actions intended to further that aim, giving aid, comfort, and personal investment to the adversary’s cause.
> 
> ...


i was thinking of stringing them up, and tar and feather them...and then try them for Treason


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad didn't just lose Kherson, he lost internationally too and now with a missile strike on Poland during the meeting of the G19 they are screwed.
> 
> Looks like the former president is speaking from a DIY woodstove factory, he runs a foundation so they might be making them. Lots of wood rubble to burn for heat.
> 
> ...


Petro just kiss it, you were all for giving those lands to RA, till you were voted out


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> ^^^ THIS ^^^
> 
> I’m for arresting ALL the officeholders who stan for the overthrow, expelling them from their bodies (house, Senate (what were you thinking?)), and prosecuting them for colluding with an open adversary to hijack & disrupt the US federal government, and engaging in actions intended to further that aim, giving aid, comfort, and personal investment to the adversary’s cause.
> 
> ...


If you had won the senate and house, they could have resurrected the independent special counsel law and given them all the Ken Starr treatment with public hearings and prosecutions. That's what that law was intended to do, protect democracy, but the republicans abused it with Clinton, and it was allowed to lapse. It was meant for situations like this and Trump, it is used on politicians. The solution is there gathering dust and will continue to do so.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> damn...that's not good


i think maybe it is good, if they respond decisively...this shit needs to get wrapped up, and this might be the event that makes that happen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Drunk drivers don't intentionally kill anyone, however thru their reckless actions they are responsible and we hold them accountable......


They will be, officially and "unofficially", seriously, if you want to retaliate against Russia just let the Ukrainians do it for you with your weapons and your internationally clean hands.  Order up some extras from Sammy if ya got nothing on hand...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i was thinking of stringing them up, and tar and feather them...and then try them for Treason


they need to be held accountable for their actions. each and every one of the miserable fucks that were aware of trump's ridiculous insurrection plan should be charged with insurrection...that's a fucking no brainer. they participated...they could have blown the whistle, they could have gone to the authorities, they could have done the right thing, and not one motherfucking one of them even came close...fuck each and every one of them, individually and collectively, they should be prosecuted and if convicted, given the harshest sentences possible, and barred from ever participating in the government again, in any way.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you had won the senate and house, they could have resurrected the independent special counsel law and given them all the Ken Starr treatment with public hearings and prosecutions. That's what that law was intended to do, protect democracy, but the republicans abused it with Clinton, and it was allowed to lapse. It was meant for situations like this and Trump, it is used on politicians. The solution is there gathering dust and will continue to do so.


independent special counsel isn't the answer to this...the fuckers are criminals. getting the motherfucking cowardly ass DOJ to do their fucking jobs and indict every one of the motherfuckers is what should have already been done, months ago. fuck the midterms and worry about being perceived as being politically motivated, they can run for office from a jail cell if they want to. drag EVERY bit of dirt out into the light...even if many of them get off, the truth will be out, and the ones that do go away will cripple their efforts.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> independent special counsel isn't the answer to this...the fuckers are criminals. getting the motherfucking cowardly ass DOJ to do their fucking jobs and indict every one of the motherfuckers is what should have already been done, months ago. fuck the midterms and worry about being perceived as being politically motivated, they can run for office from a jail cell if they want to. drag EVERY bit of dirt out into the light...even if many of them get off, the truth will be out, and the ones that do go away will cripple their efforts.


I’m gonna climb a bit farther out onto my limb and suggest that servicing the above partly explains the AG’s apparent leisure. I’m expecting time-on-target all at once, to borrow the artillerist’s term.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> independent special counsel isn't the answer to this...the fuckers are criminals. getting the motherfucking cowardly ass DOJ to do their fucking jobs and indict every one of the motherfuckers is what should have already been done, months ago. fuck the midterms and worry about being perceived as being politically motivated, they can run for office from a jail cell if they want to. drag EVERY bit of dirt out into the light...even if many of them get off, the truth will be out, and the ones that do go away will cripple their efforts.


The democrats have held the line, but that's about it, so they need to proceed with caution slow and steady to strangle the fuckers, just like with Russia. They have how many points advantage in the house with gerrymandering? What is the difference between the popular vote and the house body count? They were even in the senate and on it's committees, so no dice there and had a 4-vote majority in the house staring down electoral disaster. Yer lucky to get away with yer fucking skin, with I believe 70+% ? of white America voting for the assholes and fascism despite everything that happened.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The democrats have held the line, but that's about it, so they need to proceed with caution slow and steady to strangle the fuckers, just like with Russia. They have how many points advantage in the house with gerrymandering? What is the difference between the popular vote and the house body count? They were even in the senate and on it's committees, so no dice there and had a 4-vote majority in the house staring down electoral disaster. Yer lucky to get away with yer fucking skin, with I believe 70+% ? of white America voting for the assholes and fascism despite everything that happened.


yeah? well, we did get away with it, and we're going to be coming after the republican's hide, one way or another.
we didn't get the majority we needed to do it your way, but we did get enough of one to start appointing judges to counteract trump's army of perjurers, and it doesn't take any kind of majority to charge people with crimes they committed, if we could get anyone in the DOJ to do their jobs...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah? well, we did get away with it, and we're going to be coming after the republican's hide, one way or another.
> we didn't get the majority we needed to do it your way, but we did get enough of one to start appointing judges to counteract trump's army of perjurers, and it doesn't take any kind of majority to charge people with crimes they committed, if we could get anyone in the DOJ to do their jobs...


Wait for Georgia and then the flood gates will break, If the democrats get 51 in the senate, they can transfer the j6 investigation to them. They would control the committees, it is equal numbers now, so no investigations are done.

Seriously though, Garland could appoint an old fashion republican fire breather who hates their fucking guts and get into blow job and blue dress detail in public hearings. How many real white waters would be uncovered? They could ruin all 140 of the fuckers financially with legal bills, even if they never indicted them and make their lives fucking nightmares right up to election day. A house majority and an extra or two in the senate could have done it and much more.


----------



## printer (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592528628931506179


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592683407397785601


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592587907952676864


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

CNN Exclusive: US intelligence suggests Russia put off announcing Kherson retreat until after midterm elections | CNN Politics


The US has intelligence that Russia may have delayed announcing its withdrawal from the Ukrainian city of Kherson in part to avoid giving the Biden administration a political win ahead of the midterm elections, according to four people familiar with the intelligence.




www.cnn.com


----------



## HGCC (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was in most of the newspapers to illustrate the slaughter of civilians and it pissed me off looking at that picture, but it was anger born of compassion, which can be a dangerous thing.


I think its good/necessary for images like that to get published. The horrors should be shown. We live I world of half truths now, without those images it would be quite easy to say "what are you talking about, there's no proof, blah blah blah."


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592587907952676864


Welcome to the bullshit brigade......and they're not happy with the current events...js


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I think its good/necessary for images like that to get published. The horrors should be shown. We live I world of half truths now, without those images it would be quite easy to say "what are you talking about, there's no proof, blah blah blah."


U do have a point....how does one capture war crimes


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> CNN Exclusive: US intelligence suggests Russia put off announcing Kherson retreat until after midterm elections | CNN Politics
> 
> 
> The US has intelligence that Russia may have delayed announcing its withdrawal from the Ukrainian city of Kherson in part to avoid giving the Biden administration a political win ahead of the midterm elections, according to four people familiar with the intelligence.
> ...


Now follow the money...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> U do have a point....how does one capture war crimes


They have some value, there are some who say the holocaust never happened, but we have the pictures and film, and those films were shown in theaters after the war in Europe was over. People had to bear painful witness to the horror and yet some say it was "fake news".

However, this is not a publication, it is a place where people meet share news, views and a few laughs, like a cafe. So ya wouldn't be posting porn or snuff pictures on the wall or shitting on the floor, in there!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They have some value, there are some who say the holocaust never happened, but we have the pictures and film, and those films were shown in theaters after the war in Europe was over. People had to bear painful witness to the horror and yet some say it was "fake news".
> 
> However, this is not a publication, it is a place where people meet share news, views and a few laughs, like a cafe. So ya wouldn't be posting porn or snuff pictures on the wall or shitting on the floor, in there!


U ok


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> U ok


My biggest problem right now is the cat on my desk!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> My biggest problem right now is the cat on my desk!


I hate it when that happens


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592587907952676864


interesting to see what they serve their citizens.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> interesting to see what they serve their citizens.


They are fucked and the cast of Bagdad Bobs know it, if Vlad and his regime goes, they lose their jobs and any cash they had stashed in the west is gone. It's a pathetic dog and pony show for Vlad and his suckers. They are gonna live like shit until they come around, it's that simple. They have more shocks and disappointments ahead this winter and they might not have to wait long for the next one. It's been a bad couple of days for them, losing Kherson, losing their forgien money with a UN resolution, losing at the G19 which turned into a whipping event, no wonder Vlad didn't attend, they would have had him cornered like Trump. By the time he got out of the place his asshole would be raw and he'd be ready to nuke the planet! On top of that missiles landed on Poland and we await the investigation, but Russia got the blame at Bali.

Vlad's army and economy are near collapse, he used almost everything up and has little left. If he wants to raise half a million-man army, he'll equip them with shields and spears. I say blow the one or two remaining rail lines into Ukraine supplying their fronts and cut them off in Ukraine while trapping the poor conscripted Devils inside Russia. It's the most humane way to end this fiasco, the longer it drags on the more dangerous it becomes, put the fucker out of his misery.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

Orban wants to be an asshole, freeze in the dark fucker!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592627508163190784


----------



## GoatSoup (Nov 15, 2022)

If Nato comes in to the Ukiane war, give Zelinky a dozen or so Tomahawk Missels to down the Kerch bridge. The send in the F-22's with anti radiation missels to take down the Russian Air defense, then the Polish F-16s with 1000 lb bombs to take down th Russian supply rail links in the east and let the Ukrainians drive to the sea of Azov and cut off the Russians in the west while setting up to take Crimea this winter.

Tell Vlad there are no Oopsies in war so fuck you and your Orcs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> If Nato comes in to the Ukiane war, give Zelinky a dozen or so Tomahawk Missels to down the Kerch bridge. The send in the F-22's with anti radiation missels to take down the Russian Air defense, then the Polish F-16s with 1000 lb bombs to take down th Russian supply rail links in the east and let the Ukrainians drive to the sea of Azov and cut off the Russians in the west while setting up to take Crimea this winter.
> 
> Tell Vlad there are no Oopsies in war so fuck you and your Orcs.


Poland was fitting their migs last week with the ability to fire SCALP cruise missiles, one will do for a rail bridge. The Kerch Bridge is closed to rail traffic and has been since the attack, the coastal railway to Crimea is under Ukrainian fire control, they are already effectively cut off in the south and Crimea. They depend heavily on the railways and cannot operate much 25Km past their railheads. Cutting the few remaining rail lines into Ukraine from Russia by blowing rail bridges 100km or so inside Russia would trap his conscript army there and cut off his forces in Ukraine, unless the conscripts want to walk to Ukraine. The Russians had too few trucks before the war and have lost a lot since it began, it is a weakness the Ukrainians have been exploiting. HIMARS put tremendous pressure on their remaining transport because ammo dumps and logistic hubs have to be far in the rear, many kilometers from the front.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 15, 2022)

Russia....."It's all going according to plan"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592707248341807105


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Russia....."It's all going according to plan"


They have a lot of enemies and the $300 billion in Europe doesn't count the money in the UK or stashed in Switzerland, who said they would cooperate. Then there's the money in America and we aren't talking about laundered money in real state. There are tax havens too that can have their arms squeezed and of course money could just disappear out of some accounts overnight...

The point is there is plenty of cash in plain sight to more than cover reconstruction, war and even pay back loans and even gifts, a trillion bucks would be a nice round number that should cover everything including compensating victims. Put in trust with the EU and they can monitor it and dole it out as required, much will stay in the EU because building suppliers and contractors from all over Europe will be there selling shit and working. The same for many of Europe's arms makers, Uncle Sam too, as Ukraine equips itself properly and not with a mix of different systems from a dozen different countries.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Orban wants to be an asshole, freeze in the dark fucker!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592627508163190784


_
"Hungary's MOL (MOLB.BU) said its Ukrainian partner told the company that *a Russian rocket hit a power station close to the Belarus border that provides electricity for a pump station*, and this led to the stoppage. Slovakia's Transpetrol confirmed the suspension as well, citing "technical reasons on the Ukrainian side" but did not specify a rocket strike."_









Oil flows on Druzhba pipeline suspended in parts of Eastern Europe


Oil supply to parts of Eastern and Central Europe via a section of the Druzhba pipeline has been temporarily suspended, according to oil pipeline operators in Hungary and Slovakia.




www.reuters.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> _"Hungary's MOL (MOLB.BU) said its Ukrainian partner told the company that *a Russian rocket hit a power station close to the Belarus border that provides electricity for a pump station*, and this led to the stoppage. Slovakia's Transpetrol confirmed the suspension as well, citing "technical reasons on the Ukrainian side" but did not specify a rocket strike."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slovakia makes a rocket strike more plausible, they are allied with Ukraine, and they would not do that to them, Hungary however...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Petro just kiss it, you were all for giving those lands to RA, till you were voted out


Clearly Zelenskiy was the better man and choice, this guy has been making up for it lately though and Putin did poison and disfigure him. Too much corruption though and Zelenskiy and his party wanted to clean it up and move towards the EU, Putin helped with his goals quite a bit, but at an awful cost. He got rid of the Russian oligarchs, but the loyal ones remain, nationalized the oligarch owned broadcasters, but will sell them off later. After this war veterans will run the country through legion branches and there will be a very low tolerance for corruption for many years, that's not what they fought for. It and the EU membership will continue to change the culture and make it a future model for Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

*Let's talk about Poland, Ukraine, and Russia....*


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2022)

As far as I understand after looking at the latest reports, and this seems to be the position of the USA too. The two missiles that landed in Poland were S300 anti-air fired by Ukraine probably to try and shoot down missiles.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592852869727879172


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Orban wants to be an asshole, freeze in the dark fucker!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592627508163190784


good, fuck hungary,


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> If Nato comes in to the Ukiane war, give Zelinky a dozen or so Tomahawk Missels to down the Kerch bridge. The send in the F-22's with anti radiation missels to take down the Russian Air defense, then the Polish F-16s with 1000 lb bombs to take down th Russian supply rail links in the east and let the Ukrainians drive to the sea of Azov and cut off the Russians in the west while setting up to take Crimea this winter.
> 
> Tell Vlad there are no Oopsies in war so fuck you and your Orcs.


if NATO comes into the war, they'll end it in a day or two...they won't give Zelensky anything, they'll just go stomp russia's guts out of it's asshole and then go home to wash the shit off of their boots.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592707248341807105


like losing the shit they have on russian territory will cripple any of the major corporations doing business there...they already have 90% of it shut down, it's just a fucking money sink for them anyway. and russia is going to have to try to do business with the rest of the world again after this...and the rest of the world is going to be very uncooperative since russia seized their assets.
kill putin, have free elections, and start the generations long effort to stop the fucking incredible corruption that passes for a government in russia...or become a 4th world country, making sneakers for the rest of the world with child labor


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592686665134637057


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592547285883576321


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if NATO comes into the war, they'll end it in a day or two...they won't give Zelensky anything, they'll just go stomp russia's guts out of it's asshole and then go home to wash the shit off of their boots.


Nope, they will try to give that honor to the Ukrainians, it's a big part of nation building and keeping the bear at bey for a generation. If they do it themselves and at this point, I think they want to and deserve the right, since we are now at the "punishment" phase of the war. They should do the punishing until the Russians get the fuck out. That would be nation building, just arms and intelligence help required, our (Russia's) money and their blood, their feast at the end too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2022)

I see Gen. Milley is on TV rehabilitating his reputation as a hard ass after some bad press and is giving Russia shit!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2022)

WATCH: Secretary Austin, General Milley echo Polish assessment of missile strike


At the Pentagon, Austin said the U.S. has confidence in Poland's early assessment, but wants to let the investigation "play out." He also said that Russia bears responsibility for the incident because of its invasion of neighboring Ukraine.




www.pbs.org


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nope, they will try to give that honor to the Ukrainians, it's a big part of nation building and keeping the bear at bey for a generation. If they do it themselves and at this point, I think they want to and deserve the right, since we are now at the "punishment" phase of the war. They should do the punishing until the Russians get the fuck out. That would be nation building, just arms and intelligence help required, our (Russia's) money and their blood, their feast at the end too.


nation building is generally frowned upon by the international community. this isn't really about doing anything FOR the Ukrainians, except helping them to defend themselves against a larger aggressor, who had designs on other non NATO nations in Europe as well.
We have an agenda, to get rid if russia as a world power. we've pretty much achieved that goal. the agenda doesn't include re-engineering the Ukrainian government to suit ourselves, or redesigning their society to better integrate with ours...those decisions are theirs to make, and if we even try to influence that, then we're just as manipulative as the russians.
Zelensky has stated goals, to join the EU, to join NATO...but those goals will require a lot of reform in the Ukrainian government. right before the war, Zelensky was already working on the problem, but they weren't being seriously considered for either body for years, possibly decades, while they worked on the corruption that was holding them back.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nation building is generally frowned upon by the international community. this isn't really about doing anything FOR the Ukrainians, except helping them to defend themselves against a larger aggressor, who had designs on other non NATO nations in Europe as well.
> We have an agenda, to get rid if russia as a world power. we've pretty much achieved that goal. the agenda doesn't include re-engineering the Ukrainian government to suit ourselves, or redesigning their society to better integrate with ours...those decisions are theirs to make, and if we even try to influence that, then we're just as manipulative as the russians.
> Zelensky has stated goals, to join the EU, to join NATO...but those goals will require a lot of reform in the Ukrainian government. right before the war, Zelensky was already working on the problem, but they weren't being seriously considered for either body for years, possibly decades, while they worked on the corruption that was holding them back.


It is achieving the goal of getting rid of Vlad and removing Russia as a player on the world stage. The nation building and confidence is a byproduct of winning the war against a much larger adversary. Ironically Vlad helped a lot with corruption in Ukraine by providing the people with an example of its destructive effects on Russia. Make no mistake, the veterans of this war will run Ukraine for decades and they didn't fight for that. Zelenskiy's arguments have been made for him by events and his hand is strengthened a lot, the oligarchs who were aligned with Russia were the first victims of the war and their power in Ukraine has been broken by it. 

Wars accelerate social and technological change and patriotic war veterans take a dim view of corruption and selling out the country at any level, they will be organized into legion branches too and their support will be critical. Look what corruption did for the Russians seem to be the major political lesson learned here, along with the value of liberal democracy and it's nice and beneficial to be a part of that global community of nations. They say nations don't have friends, they have interests, but in this day and age with so much communication and information, that is not strictly true. Public support is not swayed by interests but by emotion, like the crimes Russia committed in Bucha caused outrage and politicians responded with arms.


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5226638


Go, go, end-of-administration WORKATHON!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Go, go, end-of-administration WORKATHON!


Joe and the allies have been sending weekly pay checks to Ukraine regularly and performance bonuses lately! It appears to be a labor of love, or hate, just give them the weapons and they will finish the fuckers off or they will get out of Ukraine. Leave or be buried here, as they say.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2022)

They won't do that again with Norweigien subs parked in the area listening and there will most likely be a shore-based hydrophone cable string or two in the area setup soon that could hear a fish fart a hundred miles away.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592873457636630528


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2022)

looks like someone had a visit with baba yaga today......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592809330675707906


----------



## printer (Nov 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> looks like someone had a visit with baba yaga today......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592809330675707906


No tall buildings in the area?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2022)

printer said:


> No tall buildings in the area?


no, and no defective SUV's either......


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2022)

and an anvil shortage


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> and an anvil shortage


acme rocket shortage????


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2022)

oh the bullshit brigade just realized they are to dependent on western tech...........NO SHIT


----------



## doublejj (Nov 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592780592340676608


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2022)

Why those squirrely kumquats!









Evidence suggests Russia's 'hypersonic' Kinzhal missile is powered by American tech


Russia's Kinzhal missile may have kicked off the hypersonic arms race, but new evidence suggests it may be powered by U.S. technology.




www.sandboxx.us


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

Lots of this going on in Ukraine, it wasn't America or Europe before the war and was Europe's poorest country, so people know how to get by, especially the rural and town people. There is plenty of wood rubble from demolished buildings and one of these in your basement in the suburbs can keep your house warm and the pipes from bursting. They have plenty of coal too and that gives 3 times more heat than wood. These are for soldiers, but anybody with a welder and some scrap laying around can produce them and there is plenty of scrap laying around that can be DIYed and adapted. I figure the Ukrainians will do alright this winter, the Russians not so much. 

After the AA systems go in to deal with the missiles, the serious issues with the grid will be addressed to make it more robust. They have the resources of 40 countries power systems to draw on for spares and equipment like trucks for linemen and substation transformers. They are already integrated into the European grid at least the western part is. Free for the army and for sale to civilians, not everybody fights in uniform, this is a national war and involves all levels of society working together in a struggle for existence.






*Free for the army: Ukrainian volunteers make potbelly stoves for the Armed Forces of Ukraine*

Potbelly stoves for the front for Ukrainian servicemen - for almost 4 months, brothers-volunteers from the Kharkiv region have been making stoves. They started production in the spring at home from used gas cylinders, now they have already organized a full-fledged workshop for production - but now potbelly stoves are created from pipes. They called their project “Give Warmth to a Soldier”. Their potbelly stoves have become so popular that they are now sent to units across the front lines. Read more in the report of Natalia Belokudry.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

One reason why I don't think the war in Ukraine will be the end of it there, the more of Vlad's army and economy that is destroyed the better their chances.






*'Preparing an army': The Belarusians fighting for Ukraine with one eye on home • FRANCE 24 English*

1,054 views Nov 17, 2022
Among the soldiers fighting the Russian invasion of Ukraine are a number of volunteers from neighbouring Belarus, the firm Moscow ally from where the invasion was partly launched. Called the Kalinowski Regiment, they claim to number around 2,000. After defending Ukraine, they are hoping to help bring about change in their homeland, where a series of protests and opposition movements have failed to dislodge strongman leader Alexander Lukashenko.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2022)

i don't think Lushy is moving anything at the moment


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592974773176643585
local border area too....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593256311793553408


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i don't think Lushy is moving anything at the moment
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592974773176643585
> ...


Try it and yer fucking dead two steps inside the border, is the message and they have been watching the news too...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

*Ukrainian Artillerists Battle For Control Of Key Luhansk Highway*

14,782 views Nov 17, 2022
The Ukrainian Army is using heavy artillery and drones to try and take control of the Svatove-Kreminna highway inside Ukraine's Luhansk region. Ukrainian artillerists spoke to RFE/RL just across the border in the Kharkiv region about their efforts to break through enemy lines.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2022)

news from 2014...bad news for girkin...and russia.
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-63637625


----------



## xtsho (Nov 17, 2022)

Did anyone catch the press conference with Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin and Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff General Milley? It was mostly about Ukraine but did deter into China and Taiwan.

I cheered when Milley said this:

"Right now, the United States military is -- without question, despite whatever criticisms people have, *the United States military is the most lethal warfighting machine on Earth, bar none. The United States military is number one and we intend to stay number one.*

And our task -- militaries only have two tasks. We have a single purpose, really, which is to -- either to prepare for war or to fight a war, and we are laser-focused on that. And we intend to stay number one.

China is not going to be a better military than the United States military is but they're going to try but they're not going to get there. We will be number one five years from now, 10 years from now, and 50 years from now. We are not going to let China take number one."

Check out 40:30









Videos


Catch the Defense Department in action.



www.defense.gov





Full transcript:









Secretary of Defense Lloyd J. Austin III and Army General Mark A. Milley, Chairman, Joint


Secretary of Defense Lloyd J. Austin III and Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff General Mark A. Milley held a press conference following the Ukrainian Defense Contact Group meeting.



www.defense.gov


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Did anyone catch the press conference with Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin and Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff General Milley? It was mostly about Ukraine but did deter into China and Taiwan.
> 
> I cheered when Milley said this:
> 
> ...


There were press reports earlier about a disagreement with the Ukrainian top general about negotiations and it made Milley look like a pussy! He wanted to correct that misapprehension quickly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

*Missile strike on Poland is ultimately Russia's fault, says Polish ambassador to Canada*

43,233 views Nov 16, 2022
'Whether it was a Russian missile, whether it was Ukrainian air defence, whether the missile came from Mars, it's Russia's fault,' said Polish Ambassador to Canada Witold Dzielski. 'This situation would not happen if it was not for the Russians.'


----------



## xtsho (Nov 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There were press reports earlier about a disagreement with the Ukrainian top general about negotiations and it made Milley look like a pussy! He wanted to correct that misapprehension quickly.


You don't rise through the ranks to become Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff by being a pussy.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Missile strike on Poland is ultimately Russia's fault, says Polish ambassador to Canada*
> 
> 43,233 views Nov 16, 2022
> 'Whether it was a Russian missile, whether it was Ukrainian air defence, whether the missile came from Mars, it's Russia's fault,' said Polish Ambassador to Canada Witold Dzielski. 'This situation would not happen if it was not for the Russians.'


If the missile came from Mars, someone has bigger fish to fry.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

xtsho said:


> You don't rise through the ranks to become Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff by being a pussy.


They don't like it when the press implies it either!  Usually they take steps to correct the impression, lest someone get stupid ideas.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

He is an asshole, but he is a hawk on Russia and the war. Any fool can see Vlad is fucked and this will end up being the geopolitical win and bargain of the century. Well maybe not any fool, some republicans apparently can't see it or are fucking traitors.






*‘Putin is looking for a way out’ | John Bolton former National Security Advisor*
146,915 views Nov 17, 2022
"I think Ukraine's bargaining posture here gets stronger every day that goes by. The Russian military performance hasn't shown signs of improvement." Putin will try to use negotiations as a way out of the war without giving up the Donbas, John Bolton tells #timesradio


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He is an asshole, but he is a hawk on Russia and the war. Any fool can see Vlad is fucked and this will end up being the geopolitical win and bargain of the century. Well maybe not any fool, some republicans apparently can't see it or are fucking traitors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there has been a little chatter bout that, Zelensky said he will in a open forum base, and he gave his conditions too......meanwhile.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> there has been a little chatter bout that, Zelensky said he will in a open forum base, and he gave his conditions too......meanwhile.....


Vlad has little choice, his troops are cut off from rail supply in the south of Ukraine and Crimea, no rail traffic is going over the Kerch bridge. They can bottle them up in Crimea over the winter and take the south and perhaps more of the east too. The Krech bridge is open to car traffic, and they will literally starve them out over the winter! They will probably conduct offensive operations wherever weather and ground conditions permit. They might save Crimea for spring, but who knows, there are reports they are already across the river in some places. This will take the heat and artillery off Kherson city, threaten the Russian rear and pin large Russian forces in the extreme west with poor logistical support, while under Ukrainian guns from across the river.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad has little choice, his troops are cut off from rail supply in the south of Ukraine and Crimea, no rail traffic is going over the Kerch bridge. They can bottle them up in Crimea over the winter and take the south and perhaps more of the east too. The Krech bridge is open to car traffic, and they will literally starve them out over the winter! They will probably conduct offensive operations wherever weather and ground conditions permit. They might save Crimea for spring, but who knows, there are reports they are already across the river in some places. This will take the heat and artillery off Kherson city, threaten the Russian rear and pin large Russian forces in the extreme west with poor logistical support, while under Ukrainian guns from across the river.


Vlad is running out of choices period.......he's getting hammered right now.....think the last count of men was 83K or somewhere in there.....loosing 800 to 1k a day.....he also has about 100 missles right now too, and he's trying to procure more through Iran......Vlad needs to accept the defeat...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2022)

Zelensky says all negotiations on ending war should happen publicly — Meduza


All discussion of issues related to negotiations on ending the war in Ukraine should take place publicly, Volodymyr Zelensky told members of the Ukrainian media on Thursday.




meduza.io





here is the speech aka the conditions



https://www.president.gov.ua/en/news/ukrayina-zavzhdi-bula-liderom-mirotvorchih-zusil-yaksho-rosi-79141


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2022)

ah shit


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593093666415206400


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2022)

couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2022)

I think I saw something in the news about the guy that headed Kerson for the russians also had a fatal "car accident" I don't know if he hit a car on the way out the window.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Vlad is running out of choices period.......he's getting hammered right now.....think the last count of men was 83K or somewhere in there.....loosing 800 to 1k a day.....he also has about 100 missles right now too, and he's trying to procure more through Iran......Vlad needs to accept the defeat...


Leave a cornered rat a way out and the way out is out of Ukraine with blood running out of his ass, leave or get kicked out in even more humiliation. Let him be stuck with a discontented and fucked over army inside his own fucking borders, this will not end well in Russia. The internal security forces are not that loyal to Putin, and they will be next in the barrel after the army!  They might not be dealing with docile protesters either, but clandestine groups blowing up rail lines and infrastructure. Remember that is how modern civil wars are fought, cause as much shit and chaos as possible and try to make the government collapse or change it for your side at the polls. Works in America works in Russia too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

Ukraine update: What's left of Russia's sputtering offensive efforts are failing


Let’s talk about Bakhmut.�




www.dailykos.com





Kerch rail bridge is out of action too, they are effectively cut off in Crimea and the south.


_"See that east-west dark line, south of Pavlivka? That is the only rail line from Mariupol and the original Russian-held Donbas to Melitopol. It is currently under “fire control” from Ukrainian artillery. Speculation is that Russia is trying to move the Ukrainian front line farther north, away from that rail line. 

Ukraine has plenty of ways to reach that rail line without its shorter-range 155mm howitzers, so it won’t be operational as long as Russia occupies that territory. But whatever their motivations, it looks as if the town is getting the Bakhmut treatment—wave after wave of Russian attacks"._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

"SecauCuss
lemay50
Nov 17, 2022 at 12:39:47 PM

_One critical item: Russia was short on trained artillerymen when the war started. Army service combines low pay with generally abusive conditions.
It’s a Mafia State. Mafia States don’t give a rat’s ass about artillery.
By the end of last summer Ukraine’s drones and counterbattery fire had killed pretty much all of the invasion-time artillery officer corps. # 1 targets. And even today RF MOD combat design reflects no idea, no equipment to deal with drone-corrected targeting.
There’s structural reasons RF MOD are kinda brain dead. When the war’s over, we’ll talk"._


----------



## printer (Nov 17, 2022)

*The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation denied the fake about the "retreating" military personnel during the special operation*
The appeal of the "servicemen" of one of the regiments of the troops of the Smolensk region, who complained about the lack of artillery support and communication with the command during the NMD, is staged. The video is aimed at discrediting the activities of the RF Armed Forces, the National Center for Defense Control (NTsUO) of the Russian Federation reported.

“The video message, allegedly recorded by “servicemen” of one of the regiments of the territorial troops of the Smolensk region, who also introduced themselves as mobilized citizens, is staged. It has been established that this unit is in its positions, not being subjected to fire,” TASS writes, citing the agency.

In the video, more than 100 people in balaclavas say they were forced to leave their positions due to shelling from the Ukrainian Armed Forces. At the same time, the men complain that they were left without fire support and cannot contact the command. The NCUO emphasized that fakes about the plight of Russian soldiers in the special operation zone continue to be spread on social networks in order to discredit the Russian Armed Forces.








Минобороны РФ опровергло фейк об «отступающих» военнослужащих в ходе спецоперации


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2022)

printer said:


> *The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation denied the fake about the "retreating" military personnel during the special operation*
> The appeal of the "servicemen" of one of the regiments of the troops of the Smolensk region, who complained about the lack of artillery support and communication with the command during the NMD, is staged. The video is aimed at discrediting the activities of the RF Armed Forces, the National Center for Defense Control (NTsUO) of the Russian Federation reported.
> 
> “The video message, allegedly recorded by “servicemen” of one of the regiments of the territorial troops of the Smolensk region, who also introduced themselves as mobilized citizens, is staged. It has been established that this unit is in its positions, not being subjected to fire,” TASS writes, citing the agency.
> ...


HA, i saw that vid on YT.....


----------



## printer (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Zelensky says all negotiations on ending war should happen publicly — Meduza
> 
> 
> All discussion of issues related to negotiations on ending the war in Ukraine should take place publicly, Volodymyr Zelensky told members of the Ukrainian media on Thursday.
> ...


every word sounds reasonable to me...if i was Zelensky, i wouldn't budge one MM on any of it. the russians can kiss ass, or get handed their asses, no other alternatives are acceptable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593158987800641536


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

All hope is lost, Vlad's ace in the hole was a joker, time for peace negotiations!
The republican ass whipping probably did more for peace than anything else, it was Russia's last hope, they lost in America and Ukraine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592937109425651713


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All hope is lost, Vlad's ace in the hole was a joker, time for peace negotiations!
> The republican ass whipping probably did more for peace than anything else, it was Russia's last hope, they lost in American and Ukraine.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592937109425651713


i like Julia Davis.....she does find some stuff, and imagine she's sanctioned by Russia, wonder why....lol

and why are they turning there heads to Desantanist???


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> HA, i saw that vid on YT.....


it might be easier to belive anything that russia says if 90% of everything they say wasn't unadulterated horse shit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All hope is lost, Vlad's ace in the hole was a joker, time for peace negotiations!
> The republican ass whipping probably did more for peace than anything else, it was Russia's last hope, they lost in America and Ukraine.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592937109425651713


it's an attempt to escape prosecution...and i'm not even sure he needs to bother. it doesn't seem like anyone is in a hurry to charge the fat orange pile of shit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it might be easier to belive anything that russia says if 90% of everything they say wasn't unadulterated horse shit.


most of it is, i sense more deflection and finger pointing than anything, and most of the stuff they do say is bullshit


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

*Russia gets INSTANTLY PUNISHED for retreating too far - Ukraine War Update 15/Nov/2022*


----------



## injinji (Nov 17, 2022)

Even if we knew 100% that the strike in Poland was from Russia, we would say it wasn't.

Remember the poker game where everyone is cheating? It is best for us if it was an accident, so it's going to be an accident. (I'm not mad. That is the way the world works)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

This is gonna hit those conscripts like God himself, there are a lot of tanks concentrated in a small area, looks like a full-blown armored assault when the artillery and drones are done softening them up and filling their shorts.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592049660935475202


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

More atrocities, more weapons, the fuckers are like Nazis and need to be defeated and destroyed, fight to the bitter end by all means, we will destroy you by the fucking millions if we have to. It makes more enemies, strengths the Ukrainians resolve and motivates their troops, humiliates allies and this shit will lead to their own destruction and eventual dissolution.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593204984723968002


----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

This isn't yer granddaddy's or daddy's world it's become a global community with lots of different players outside Europe and North America who are having a bigger say in Global affairs. If Vlad loses this war and his military and economy are destroyed, Xi will have a free hand in central Asia, his own backyard and hinterland. Perhaps even the resources of former Russian federation republics who will be independent countries that China will control trough economic soft power. It is in his interests now that Russia be defeated and economically destroyed, as long as he has an accommodation with the west about how it is done. Tawain is a nonstarter; global technology is utterly dependent on Tawain until we can onshore chip manufacture and that takes several years, it would mean instant war with a lot more countries than America.






*Xi warns Putin not to go nuclear*
144,031 views Nov 18, 2022
“Russia hasn’t yet understood that it’s most likely going to lose the war.” William Courtney is the former special assistant to the US President for Russia, Ukraine, and Eurasia, and is also the former US ambassador to Kazakhstan and Georgia. He tells Henry Bonsu on #TimesRadio that it was “humiliating” for President Putin when President Xi of China gave him a “clear warning” that he would not support the use of nuclear weapons of Ukraine.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2022)

so that's where i left that J....damnit









Iran protesters set fire to Khomeini's ancestral home – DW – 11/18/2022


The house has served as a museum for 30 years, as a symbol of the late Supreme Leader. The structure was set ablaze as protesters celebrated a symbolic victory over the Iran's regime.




www.dw.com





Iranian people are getting tired of the BS.......


----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

*‘He is really close to his defeat’: Russian journalist on Putin*

75,715 views Nov 18, 2022
Russian journalist Mikhail Zygar talks to Christiane Amanpour about going public with his same-sex marriage as Moscow looks set to pass an extremely harsh anti-LGBTQ law and Vladimir Putin’s standing in Russia after his military’s retreat from Kherson.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2022)

Leaked FSB letters reveal civil war among Putin's allies


"The Service (FSB) is not ready for internal terror, and Prigozhin and Kadyrov think that their time has come," an FSB agent wrote in an email shared with Newsweek.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593667706942763008


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593610618023530496


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593184622950879233


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

One of many reasons the Russians are being slaughtered in large numbers these days. This thing and counter battery fire could be on the way inside a minute, Russian mortar crews wouldn't last long with this getting the drop on them. Warfare in the early 21st century, Russia is not ready for it and won't be for a long time, even if they reform the government and then the army. If they reform into a liberal democracy, they will be no threat and the focus will be on economic recovery and improving international and internal relations, not the military.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593670985898672128


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593633956666097664


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> every word sounds reasonable to me...if i was Zelensky, i wouldn't budge one MM on any of it. the russians can kiss ass, or get handed their asses, no other alternatives are acceptable.


Trudeau works the same way, publicly, it's the only way with a weasel, if you deal with them at all. If Putin had come to Bali Joe would have snubbed him and refused to meet with a war criminal, as would others, except to publicly give him shit to his face.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trudeau works the same way, publicly, it's the only way with a weasel, if you deal with them at all. If Putin had come to Bali Joe would have snubbed him and refused to meet with a war criminal, as would others, except to publicly give him shit to his face.


o there was a snub...a big one.....Zelensky to Lavrov.....big time


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 18, 2022)

How we got here


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2022)

he wants to do what???? omg


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593042478235807744
talk bout scraping the bottom....sheesh

all i can say is


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2022)

and there goes the hammer........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593309275971002368


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This isn't yer granddaddy's or daddy's world it's become a global community with lots of different players outside Europe and North America who are having a bigger say in Global affairs. If Vlad loses this war and his military and economy are destroyed, Xi will have a free hand in central Asia, his own backyard and hinterland. Perhaps even the resources of former Russian federation republics who will be independent countries that China will control trough economic soft power. It is in his interests now that Russia be defeated and economically destroyed, as long as he has an accommodation with the west about how it is done. Tawain is a nonstarter; global technology is utterly dependent on Tawain until we can onshore chip manufacture and that takes several years, it would mean instant war with a lot more countries than America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ki


BudmanTX said:


> he wants to do what???? omg
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593042478235807744
> ...


just the mentality that can come up with that thought...the russian government considers itself to be a separate, superior species to the russian people. they're good enough to fight and die for the motherland, but we're going to isolate and humiliate them while they're doing it, after we take them from prisons and mental institutions...
sounds like republicans to me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ki
> 
> just the mentality that can come up with that thought...the russian government considers itself to be a separate, superior species to the russian people. they're good enough to fight and die for the motherland, but we're going to isolate and humiliate them while they're doing it, after we take them from prisons and mental institutions...
> sounds like republicans to me.


remind of you of anything????


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2022)

oh orange avenger.....taking money from the Russians through this asshole......



https://www.washingtonpost.com/dc-md-va/2022/11/17/benton-trump-russian-vasilenko-guilty/?outputType=amp


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2022)

no.....now sit in the back of the bus and stfu


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593515731785850880


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> no.....now sit in the back of the bus and stfu
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593515731785850880


the republican party of miserable cunts...the next two years is going to be a solid block of obstructionist idiocy.
the democrats need to keep hammering that home to the American people...everything the republicans try to fuck up needs to get brought up in the news every day, until the next fucking thing they try to sabotage. it needs to get scrubbed into the faces of the American people that republicans are the ones pissing in their cheerios, and it needs to get brought up every time they do anything shitty, which is every fucking thing they do.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the republican party of miserable cunts...the next two years is going to be a solid block of obstructionist idiocy.
> the democrats need to keep hammering that home to the American people...everything the republicans try to fuck up needs to get brought up in the news every day, until the next fucking thing they try to sabotage. it needs to get scrubbed into the faces of the American people that republicans are the ones pissing in their cheerios, and it needs to get brought up every time they do anything shitty, which is every fucking thing they do.


my think is and i could be wrong, are a good portion of Repugs are taking in Russian money, basically the Russians bought the Republicans


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2022)

oops....lol....someone got trolled....on air even....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593292798807216129
fuck off Solovyev


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the republican party of miserable cunts...the next two years is going to be a solid block of obstructionist idiocy.
> the democrats need to keep hammering that home to the American people...everything the republicans try to fuck up needs to get brought up in the news every day, until the next fucking thing they try to sabotage. it needs to get scrubbed into the faces of the American people that republicans are the ones pissing in their cheerios, and it needs to get brought up every time they do anything shitty, which is every fucking thing they do.


I dunno, wait and see, what the final majority is, a couple of moderates might change things a lot, they have as much power as the lunatics. Mitch clearly wants to move to the center and put lipstick on the pig, but MTG keeps squealing and squirming around! When Trump is gone or busy, he won't be able to back stop the magats and they will be whining and lying for him in congress, or he will attack them. Mitch is probably calculating that Donald will be indicted and mostly muzzled by a judge by the new year. This also puts McCarthy in a pickle and is another wedge issue, like abortion, pot legalization and Ukraine.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oops....lol....someone got trolled....on air even....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593292798807216129
> fuck off Solovyev


i have no idea about Zelensky's sexuality, and could care less....but if he is Gay, that means russia is getting it's ass handed to it by a faggot, to use his own words...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have no idea about Zelensky's sexuality, and could care less....but if he is Gay, that means russia is getting it's ass handed to it by a faggot, to use his own words...


His wife and two kids say otherwise and he's not the kind to stay in the closet.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and there goes the hammer........
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593309275971002368











MOTION FOR A RESOLUTION on recognising the Russian Federation as a state sponsor of terrorism | B9-0487/2022 | European Parliament


MOTION FOR A RESOLUTION to wind up the debate on the statement by the Vice-President of the Commission / High Representative of the Union for Foreign Affairs and Security Policy pursuant to Rule 132(2) of the Rules of Procedure on recognising the Russian Federation as a state sponsor of...




www.europarl.europa.eu


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2022)

xtsho said:


> MOTION FOR A RESOLUTION on recognising the Russian Federation as a state sponsor of terrorism | B9-0487/2022 | European Parliament
> 
> 
> MOTION FOR A RESOLUTION to wind up the debate on the statement by the Vice-President of the Commission / High Representative of the Union for Foreign Affairs and Security Policy pursuant to Rule 132(2) of the Rules of Procedure on recognising the Russian Federation as a state sponsor of...
> ...


thanks xtsho

the EU got them by the nutz now....

next kick them out of the UN....


----------



## xtsho (Nov 18, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks xtsho
> 
> the EU got them by the nutz now....
> 
> next kick them out of the UN....


They still haven't voted so we'll see what happens.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2022)

xtsho said:


> They still haven't voted so we'll see what happens.


----------



## printer (Nov 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have no idea about Zelensky's sexuality, and could care less....but if he is Gay, that means russia is getting it's ass handed to it by a faggot, to use his own words...


A Jewish, Nazi, Faggot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593609792366546944


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593621544797863937


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

Customized Zippos are a NATO tradition with units and regiments. My nephew gave me one from the Canadian Special forces.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593605115574816768


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

This is a long way from Ukraine. Could ya launch a harpoon from a drone speed boat? It would destroy the boat on launch, but it would be a way of greatly extending the range of such a missile and avoid harbor booms and net defenses, so would a javelin and if it hit one of those missile tubes on the sides, it would sink them. A small fiberglass as stealthy as ya can make it, drone speed boat with big fuel tanks and GPs guidance to outside the harbor when it turns on its remote-control transmitter for video and data. A drone high overhead could relay signals to another craft further out. It would greatly extend the range of a harpoon and a speed boat drone is cheap to make, a fraction of the missile cost, but might extend its range hundreds of miles. A half dozen hitting a distant harbor from over 50 miles away would make an impression!






*NEW HUMILIATION - UKRAINE’S MARITIME DRONE STRIKES AGAIN ON NOVOROSSIYSK NAVAL BASE || 2022*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593680587021484033


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 18, 2022)

Holidays are here ! Order your Orcicles now ! 
Homemade in ukraine - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593763945667403776
Now shit gonna get real for the ruskies - tshirts / paintball armor aint gonna cut it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

*Ukraine Drone Boat Attacks Novorossiysk Naval Base (Over 700 kilometers from Odesa!)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

*Ukrainians create DIY and modified weapons to down Russian drones*
1,161,194 views Nov 9, 2022
UKRAINIANS create DIY and modified weapons to down Russian drones.

Created in Mykolaiv the weapon consists of coupled machine guns mounted on a modified vehicle and was designed by Ukraine’s National Guard servicemen in cooperation with civilian technicians.

“When the whole Ukrainian nation unites, big ideas and projects are born,” said Dmytro Horbachyk, Ukraine’s National Guard press officer.

Ukraine manages to down about 80% of Russian drones, according to Dmytro Pletenchuk, press officer of Mykolaiv Regional Military Administration.

“This is a very high number, because it is very difficult to down 100% of air targets,” said Pletenchuk.

Iran acknowledged for the first time on Saturday (November 5) that it had supplied Russia with drones, but said they were sent a few months before Moscow's forces invaded Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593762104745623555


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2022)

*Switchblade 600 Lotering missile | Kamikazi drone How it works*


----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2022)

Getting rail service into the city means more than passenger service, it means massive aid and logistical support for the population with freight delivery and the normalization of life.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593905872941596674


----------



## smokin away (Nov 19, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> So Putin can't move troops on his own turf, but the USA can have troops spread across their empire ringing Russia even ? Sounds legit. Pfft.
> 
> So the Federal Reserve can use the shell company they own (the United States / military) to make sure oil is traded in "U.S. dollars" (federal reserve notes) but Putin can't decide what he'll do and for how much with Russian gas ?
> 
> ...


Sooo true and not without worry. We should listen to the South rising again and not pay so much attention to Uncle Sam. Try listening to Ron Paul and his reliable news report of the situation to gain a perspective.


----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Nov 19, 2022)

smokin away said:


> Sooo true and not without worry. We should listen to the South rising again and not pay so much attention to Uncle Sam. Try listening to Ron Paul and his reliable news report of the situation to gain a perspective.


I don't click on links provided by people I don't know.

What did Ron Paul say that caused you to post that vid? Why do you take his POV over what facts based news journalists report?


----------



## printer (Nov 19, 2022)

*A gas filling station exploded in the Leningrad Region. *
In the Vsevolozhsk district of the Leningrad region, an explosion occurred at a gas filling station. It is reported by RIA Novosti with reference to the reports of local authorities.

“A fire broke out at a gas filling station in the Vsevolozhsk district of the Leningrad region,” the agency writes. It published a post with a message in its telegram channel.

Earlier, residents of St. Petersburg reported an explosion and a fire in the Murino area. So far, there has been no official comment from the local authorities on this matter.








В Ленинградской области взорвалась газозаправочная станция


Видео




ura-news.translate.goog





*The strongest explosion occurred on the gas pipeline near St. Petersburg*
The strongest explosion occurred on the gas pipeline in Murino, Leningrad Region, the height of the flame reached several tens of meters. According to eyewitnesses, the flames that arose at the site of the explosion could be seen from a long distance, as some witnesses said: "from the other end of St. Petersburg." According to currently available information, the explosion occurred on the Ryabovskoye highway in the Bernagardovka district of the Leningrad Region, the power of the explosion was such that even residents of houses near the Lesnaya metro station felt it, which is almost 15 kilometers away. 

According to the governor of the Leningrad region Alexander Drozdenko, the explosion occurred on the gas pipeline between Berngardovka and Kovalevo, the reasons have not been established, emergency services are working on the spot. 

There is no threat to the population and the spread of fire to residential areas. The causes of the explosion are being established (...) The pressure on the main gas pipeline has been reduced, the Vsevolozhsk CHPP has been switched to fuel oil to ensure uninterrupted heat supply - said the governor. 

There is no information about the victims of the explosion at the moment, and there have been no reports from emergency services either. The authorities do not say anything about the reasons for such a powerful explosion, there is no official information. The rescue service in its message formulated the incident as follows: "the fire occurred due to depressurization of the gas pipeline." 


https://en.topwar.ru/205373-silnejshij-vzryv-proizoshel-na-gazoprovode-pod-sankt-peterburgom.html



*The UK will strengthen Ukraine's air defense system and protect it from drones*
During his visit to Ukraine, British Prime Minister Rishi Sunak confirmed the sending of a new military aid package to the Ukrainian side, which will include technologies to combat drones. This is reported by the British newspaper Daily Mirror.

“During a meeting [with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky in Kyiv], Mr. Sunak confirmed a new air defense package to protect Ukrainian civilians and national infrastructure from Russian strikes,” the newspaper wrote. The Daily Mirror specified that the package would include "125 anti-aircraft guns and anti-drone technology, including radar and anti-drone electronic warfare." And its cost will be fifty million pounds sterling.

Western countries began to actively support the Ukrainian side after Russia launched a special operation in Ukraine. Earlier, the White House said that the administration of President Joe Biden is working with Congress on the issue of additional assistance to Ukraine, 360 TV channel reports .








Великобритания усилит систему ПВО Украины и защитит ее от беспилотников


Видео




ura-news.translate.goog





*Builders have installed all the spans of the road part of the Crimean bridge* 
The builders have successfully completed the sliding of all superstructures of the Crimean bridge, according to the government's Telegram channel . "The builders restored four damaged spans of the road part of the bridge with a total weight of 1218 tons," the statement said.
On the first and second spans, work is underway to install expansion joints, the third span is lowered by 40 percent with the help of jacks. Next week, all buildings will take the design position, then the specialists will begin work to restore the damaged engineering systems. 

Earlier, the Ministry of Transport announced the resumption of traffic on the bridge after repair work. On the Krymsky bridge early in the morning on October 8, a truck was blown up, as a result, seven fuel tanks of the railway train caught fire, and two automobile spans of the bridge partially collapsed. Russian President Vladimir Putin called the incident a terrorist attack. The bridge can now be crossed by cars, buses, and railways. The movement of any trucks, including light trucks, through the Kerch Strait is still possible only on ferries. Currently, restoration work is underway on the damaged part of the bridge.








Строители установили все пролеты автодорожной части Крымского моста


Строители успешно завершили надвижку всех пролетных строений Крымского моста, сообщается в Telegram-канале правительства. РИА Новости, 19.11.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





*Pushilin announced the advancement of the DPR forces along the entire front line *
Acting head of the Donetsk People's Republic Denis Pushilin announced the advancement of the People's Militia forces along the entire front line.

"Our units are advancing along the entire front line," he said in a video message posted on his Telegram channel.

According to him, we can talk about the improvement of the situation in Mayorsk, Pavlovka and Ugledar. In addition, in Artemovsk , despite the difficult situation, "house after house, street after street is freed up," Pushilin added.








Пушилин заявил о продвижении сил ДНР по всей линии фронта


Временно исполняющий обязанности главы Донецкой Народной Республики Денис Пушилин заявил о продвижении сил Народной милиции по всей линии фронта. РИА Новости, 19.11.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog





*In Belarus, a special unit is being created to act in case of an attempt to overthrow the authorities*
In Belarus, the formation of a new special forces unit is beginning, the main task of which will be to fight saboteurs and members of illegal armed groups in the event of martial law or other emergencies. 

The new unit will enter service before the New Year, it will include officers and contractors with experience in operating within the framework of the CSTO in Kazakhstan. In addition, the fighters will necessarily study the course of hostilities in Ukraine. 

We are creating a large part, a special-purpose battalion, which will be located in Minsk, but will also carry out tasks to combat sabotage and reconnaissance groups, illegal armed formations, if necessary - to conduct military intelligence, electronic intelligence - said the commander of the internal troops of Belarus Nikolai Karpenkov. 

In addition to the stated tasks, the new unit will be involved in solving others under martial law or a state of emergency, the fighters will be required to ensure legal order. To date, each brigade of the Internal Troops has a special forces company, there is also a special rapid reaction detachment, but they are not intended to act in case of attempts to overthrow the legitimate authorities. A new unit is being created to operate in precisely such conditions. 


https://en.topwar.ru/205377-v-belorussii-sozdajut-specialnoe-podrazdelenie-dlja-dejstvij-v-sluchae-popytok-sverzhenija-dejstvujuschih-vlastej.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't click on links provided by people I don't know.
> 
> What did Ron Paul say that caused you to post that vid? Why do you take his POV over what facts based news journalists report?


I think he was being sarcastic


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think he was being sarcastic


no; that one has posted Big Lie crappadocia previously


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2022)

printer said:


> Builders have installed all the spans of the road part of the Crimean bridge


Good, just in time for them to leave, I believe the rail bridge is still unusable though and that is the most important from a military POV. Letting car traffic across might help win the peace after the war by cleaning out the sympathizers and quislings, they know what they did. As long as rail traffic doesn't cross it, it should be ok for a while, but I think the Ukrainians can take it out, or will be able too soon enough. They aren't fitting SCALP cruise missiles to their fighters in Poland to attack Moscow, though the Poles would like to!  Cutting the bridge at Kerch is a no brainer strategic move that can give Ukraine the south and Crimea with little blood and fighting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> no; that one has posted Big Lie crappadocia previously


It's up to him to speak up, silence is complicity would be my guess.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think he was being sarcastic


If he wants to, he can come back and explain his position. You tube vids are terrible sources of information.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2022)

Lessons learned with Russia about getting too dependent in trade relationships with autocrats who weaponize global trade and use it as blackmail. Also, the danger of having your highest tech on their doorstep and within their reach, a diversity of supply is needed in this sector and demand promises to be steady as our dependency on microchips grows. Russia can't access this technology, is forced to fight in the last century and cannot build new modern weapons systems without them. If China attacked Tawain, we could quickly be in the same boat as Russia, with a bit of additional terrorism and sabotage on other chip foundries.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> If he wants to, he can come back and explain his position. You tube vids are terrible sources of information.


Youtube is the Outback Steakhouse of disinformation.


----------



## printer (Nov 19, 2022)

*Iran and Russia reach deal to produce unmanned weaponized aircraft: report *
Iran and Russia have finalized an agreement to build hundreds of weaponized drones in Russian territory as the war in Ukraine approaches the nine-month mark, according to The Washington Post.

The Post reported on Saturday that Russian and Iranian officials reached the deal earlier this month and the countries are transferring designs and components of the drones to allow production to start potentially within months, based on interviews with three officials familiar with the matter.

Iran is officially neutral in the conflict between Russia and Ukraine but has faced international criticism after intelligence reports revealed that Russia has been using Iranian-made drones to attack Ukrainian military and civilian targets.
Tehran initially denied the reports but admitted earlier in November that it gave a “limited” number of drones to Russia, saying that it did so before the war began and it does not know how they were being used.

The officials told the Post that Russia could significantly increase its stockpile of weapons through the deal by acquiring its own assembly line to make the drones, as production would occur in Russia.

Multiple members of NATO, including the United States, have reviewed intelligence on the agreement, the Post reported.
Moscow has sent more than 400 drones to Ukraine, often to strike civilian infrastructure, since August, according to the outlet, which cited intelligence officials.

Russia sent a barrage of missiles to a variety of targets throughout Ukraine earlier this week, primarily targeting the country’s electrical infrastructure, after Russian forces withdrew from the city of Kherson, the only regional capital they had captured since their full-scale invasion began in February.

Through the agreement, Russia would receive necessary supplies and Iran would receive economic and political benefits as it increases its ties to Russia, the officials told the Post.

The officials told the outlet that Iran may be hoping to avoid additional sanctions with the drones being assembled in Russia as opposed to being sent there.

After seizing parts of eastern and southern Ukraine, Russia has struggled to make gains in what Russian President Vladimir Putin apparently hoped would be a quick invasion. Ukraine has retaken thousands of square kilometers of territory from Russia as part of a counteroffensive it began two months ago.








Iran and Russia reach deal to produce unmanned weaponized aircraft: report


Iran and Russia have finalized an agreement to build hundreds of weaponized drones in Russian territory as the war in Ukraine approaches the nine-month mark, according to The Washington Post. …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2022)

*Ukraine Has a Plan to WIN THE WAR - Ukraine War Update 19/Nov/2022*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2022)

printer said:


> *Iran and Russia reach deal to produce unmanned weaponized aircraft: report *
> Iran and Russia have finalized an agreement to build hundreds of weaponized drones in Russian territory as the war in Ukraine approaches the nine-month mark, according to The Washington Post.
> 
> The Post reported on Saturday that Russian and Iranian officials reached the deal earlier this month and the countries are transferring designs and components of the drones to allow production to start potentially within months, based on interviews with three officials familiar with the matter.
> ...


Begun the drone wars have!

If Russia thinks it can win a drone war attacking the Ukrainain power grid, they will lose and lose fast. I'm pretty sure Poland and Ukraine has setup a joint drone factory and it is up and running, I posted a picture of it awhile back. If they defeat them on the battlefield and have the independent capability, they will start to retaliate against Russia's power grid and their attacks will be more devastating than the Russian ones on the Ukrainian grid, they have a lot of area to defend. Ukraine has the resources of the entire EU to repair and rebuild its grid, Russia does not and cannot absorb nearly the damage the Ukrainians can. They are getting low on cruise missiles and the number of drones getting through is tiny and will get smaller, by the time they get their drone factory up and running, the war in Ukraine will be over as investigations and sanctions choke off their and Iran's western or even Chinese tech support.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2022)

smokin away said:


> Sooo true and not without worry. We should listen to the South rising again and not pay so much attention to Uncle Sam. Try listening to Ron Paul and his reliable news report of the situation to gain a perspective.


https://www.politifact.com/factchecks/list/?category=&ruling=false&speaker=ron-paul
https://adfontesmedia.com/ron-paul-liberty-report-bias-and-reliability/
https://www.deseret.com/2011/11/29/20234579/evidence-of-a-ron-paul-media-bias
i wouldn't call him a trump scale liar, but the truth doesn't reside in ron paul's mouth on anything like a permanent basis...


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 19, 2022)

printer said:


> *Iran and Russia reach deal to produce unmanned weaponized aircraft: report *
> Iran and Russia have finalized an agreement to build hundreds of weaponized drones in Russian territory as the war in Ukraine approaches the nine-month mark, according to The Washington Post.
> 
> The Post reported on Saturday that Russian and Iranian officials reached the deal earlier this month and the countries are transferring designs and components of the drones to allow production to start potentially within months, based on interviews with three officials familiar with the matter.
> ...


Have a listen and lets git 'er dun!






 Except for Russia and Iran.


----------



## printer (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 19, 2022)

Now that Ukraine has control of Kherson they control the water supply that makes agriculture possible for the whole of Crimea.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 19, 2022)

Drone attacks have begun on oil tankers in the middle east, it will only get worse from here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2022)

*Canadian Shield: Making armoured vehicles for Ukraine*

11,931 views Nov 19, 2022
When Russia invaded Ukraine, a little known Canadian manufacturer kicked its production line into high gear. The company is called Roshel, and it makes high-tech armoured personnel carriers. A hundred of them are now being used by Ukrainians, with hundreds more on the way. How do they do it? Mike Drolet got a rare look inside for The New Reality and found their secret weapon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2022)

*Russia is falling apart: how the federation turned into 'failed state'*

19,224 views Nov 19, 2022
Wagner PMC owner Yevgeny Prigozhin blames the American intelligence services for the appearance of a video with a brutal execution of a Wagner Private Military Company fighter. Prisoner and PMC militant Yevgeny Nuzhin was killed with a sledgehammer by his colleagues and the video of the execution was posted on the Internet. According to Prigozhin, the victim could have been, I quote, "recruited by the CIA and sent to prison for 27 years in advance in order to infiltrate the PMC and create the conditions for his execution." Prigozhin commented on the video of the murder in the following way: "to a dog - a dog's death." Our correspondents will tell you why the real power in Russia is passing into private hands and what this can lead to.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Canadian Shield: Making armoured vehicles for Ukraine*
> 
> 11,931 views Nov 19, 2022
> When Russia invaded Ukraine, a little known Canadian manufacturer kicked its production line into high gear. The company is called Roshel, and it makes high-tech armoured personnel carriers. A hundred of them are now being used by Ukrainians, with hundreds more on the way. How do they do it? Mike Drolet got a rare look inside for The New Reality and found their secret weapon.


nice, i want one, just to drive over diesel coal rollers with.


----------



## printer (Nov 19, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Now that Ukraine has control of Kherson they control the water supply that makes agriculture possible for the whole of Crimea.


Do they control it? Thought it was on the other side of the river. 

*Water supply to Crimea can be cut off after liberation of Tavriysk, says Kherson councilor*
To achieve this, the Armed Forces of Ukraine need to liberate Tavriysk in Kakhovka district of Kherson Oblast, which is in Russian-occupied left-bank Kherson Oblast.

"When we are able to take control of the town of Tavriysk, located between Nova Kakhovka and Kakhovka, then we can discuss closing the sluice and cutting off water to Crimea,” he said.

Khlan explained that the main structure of the North Crimean Canal is located in Tavriysk, where it is possible to cut off the water supply, which after the blasting of the dam in Chaplynka district flows to the peninsula due to gravity.

In turn, the head of the Defense Intelligence of Ukraine Kyrylo Budanov noted earlier that Russians failed to restore the water supply to Crimea in full, as it requires the uninterrupted operation of the entire system of hydraulic structures.

On Nov. 11, the Russian Defense Ministry reported on the complete withdrawal of its occupation troops from the city of Kherson, on the right-bank of the River Dnipro in Kherson Oblast.

The Russian side was forced to retreat in order to preserve the remnants of its grouping against the backdrop of a counter-offensive by Ukraine’s army

On the same day, the first units of the Ukrainian army entered the city and were greeted by a joyful crowd of local residents.

After the loss of Kherson, the Kremlin regime declared its readiness for peace talks "without preconditions."

In turn, the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Ukraine replied that for this, Moscow must fulfill a number of requirements, above all – to withdraw its troops from the whole of Ukraine.








Water supply to Crimea can be cut off after liberation of Tavriysk, says Kherson councilor


Ukraine may again completely cut off the water supply to Russian-occupied Crimea, Kherson Oblast Council member Sergey Khlan said during a briefing on Nov. 15.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## printer (Nov 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nice, i want one, just to drive over diesel coal rollers with.


No kidding.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2022)

*Without training to the frontline: dissatisfaction with mobilization is growing in Russia*

15,356 views Nov 19, 2022
In different regions of Russia, women write down appeals to government officials. They demand the return of their mobilized sons, husbands and brothers from Ukraine. Russian women are threatened with persecution, but there are more and more applications, complaints, appeals and protests. Our correspondents will tell you more.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 19, 2022)

printer said:


> *Iran and Russia reach deal to produce unmanned weaponized aircraft: report *
> Iran and Russia have finalized an agreement to build hundreds of weaponized drones in Russian territory as the war in Ukraine approaches the nine-month mark, according to The Washington Post.
> 
> The Post reported on Saturday that Russian and Iranian officials reached the deal earlier this month and the countries are transferring designs and components of the drones to allow production to start potentially within months, based on interviews with three officials familiar with the matter.
> ...


How long before we see these drones in a terrorist attack somewhere in the world that doesn't speak a Slavik language?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> How long before we see these drones in a terrorist attack somewhere in the world that doesn't speak a Slavik language?


like Israel or Syria or Yemen

(edit) not one of which is coterminous with Iran, but seems to use get their attention or aid.
I also wonder about the (formerly Soviet) Turkic republics.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Canadian Shield: Making armoured vehicles for Ukraine*
> 
> 11,931 views Nov 19, 2022
> When Russia invaded Ukraine, a little known Canadian manufacturer kicked its production line into high gear. The company is called Roshel, and it makes high-tech armoured personnel carriers. A hundred of them are now being used by Ukrainians, with hundreds more on the way. How do they do it? Mike Drolet got a rare look inside for The New Reality and found their secret weapon.


I want one too.....

Talk about a vehicle


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 19, 2022)

smokin away said:


> Sooo true and not without worry. We should listen to the South rising again and not pay so much attention to Uncle Sam. Try listening to Ron Paul and his reliable news report of the situation to gain a perspective.


Ron Paul is a fool.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2022)

Taiwan is building an indigenous drone a lot like the Shahed-136 (Geran-2)









104 locally developed Chien Hsiang 'suicide drones' to be made by 2025 - Focus Taiwan


Taipei, Nov. 15 (CNA) Taiwan's state-run weapons developer said Tuesday that it would complete the production of 104 domestically developed Chien Hsiang (劍翔) "suicide drones" by 2025.




focustaiwan.tw


----------



## printer (Nov 20, 2022)

How did this get by the censors?
*Ukraine strengthens its positions on the approach to the LPR*
For several weeks now, the Armed Forces of Ukraine have been strengthening their positions in the Luhansk direction. To a greater extent, the situation is aggravated at the Kremennaya-Svatovo section. War correspondents told URA.RU about problem areas and possible consequences of a breakthrough from the Ukrainian side.

According to RIA Novosti military correspondent Andriy Kots, the armed forces of Ukraine can go on the offensive in three areas that are dangerous for us. “The first section is Zaporozhye, the second is Vuhledar, southwest of Donetsk, and the third is the Kremennaya-Svatovo line. After the regrouping of our troops from Kherson, troops and equipment are transferred there. If the Armed Forces of Ukraine manage to break through the front, it will be very bad. Because the enemy will have the opportunity to enter the LPR, which, let me remind you, is completely freed from the Armed Forces of Ukraine. This will be an exit to Lisichansk and Severodonetsk. And besides, the enemy will be able to attack Bakhmut from the north. He is Artemovsk and Soledar, which is now being stormed by our troops, ”said the agency’s interlocutor.

Anna Dolgareva, a war correspondent for the Vzglyad business newspaper, explained that the Armed Forces of Ukraine are trying to make logistics and supplies difficult for the Russian military. “The activity of hostilities has already increased. There is a highway on the Kremennaya-Svatovo section, and if it is cut, everything will be very sad with the supply. The APU is trying to do it. They have already occupied Makeevka, which is located near Svatovo. She was in the "grey zone", and they went into it. Now this is a springboard from which it is quite convenient for them to step on this unfortunate track, ”said the journalist.

The military correspondent stressed that Makiivka was a major breakthrough for the Armed Forces of Ukraine. “In general, the situation was quite dangerous. It escalated when the Ukrainians took Makeyevka. We entered the "gray zone" and began to control it. Every time they enter the gray zone, this is the point from which they can attack. The risks of occupying the “grey zone” should not be underestimated. During these eight years, from the Minsk agreements to the start of the NMD, the Ukrainians just occupied the “gray zone”, gradually crawled, moved along it. From time to time, the most dangerous stories for our guys were formed, ”added Dolgareva.

Former LPR Ambassador to Russia, journalist Rodion Miroshnik stressed that the aggravation of the situation near the Luhansk People's Republic began a few weeks ago. “This situation has been in this state for a month, when there were attempts to seep, to break through the columns. Ukraine tested all the methods that could be applied there. Now the situation is alarming, there are reinforcements. We have artillery duels almost every day,” the ex-diplomat noted.

Ukraine has a serious motivation to continue its attempts to break through the defense of the Russian Federation, Miroshnik stressed. “This direction is one of the strategic ones after Kherson. Very serious forces can be transferred there to try to break through. There is a political and military necessity that Ukraine is trying to implement on the battlefield,” the source added. The former ambassador added that all social, educational, medical institutions were taken to other territories of the LPR.

The Armed Forces of Ukraine are strengthening in the Luhansk direction by the time when the commander of the Central Military District, General Alexander Lapin, is expected to return from vacation , under which the LPR was previously completely released within the time specified by the President of Russia. The colonel-general was at the forefront from the very beginning of the special operation in Ukraine. The military from the group "Brave" compared him with the commander Georgy Zhukov. According to them, where Lapin is, there is victory. One of the fighters told URA.RU how the commander saved the soldier by sending him to the hospital by helicopter, and the other that he instilled discipline in all his fighters. The general took a three-week leave at the end of October and is due back in action next week. The fighters said that they look forwardwaiting for their leader .








Украина усливает свои позиции на подходе к ЛНР


Военкоры: в регионе ждут атак ВСУ по трем направлениям




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

printer said:


> How did this get by the censors?
> *Ukraine strengthens its positions on the approach to the LPR*
> For several weeks now, the Armed Forces of Ukraine have been strengthening their positions in the Luhansk direction. To a greater extent, the situation is aggravated at the Kremennaya-Svatovo section. War correspondents told URA.RU about problem areas and possible consequences of a breakthrough from the Ukrainian side.
> 
> ...


There are lots of loose cannons rolling around Vlad's gun decks as his ship of state starts to sink. He fucked himself and Russia for a generation and may cause its dissolution as a continent-wide federation/empire. Vlad is not Stalin, there is still the structure of a liberal democracy and some rule of law. Putin holds power like Trump would have, he is president and controls congress absolutely through his party. He has/had enough of a base to cheat the rest of the way and he systematically knocked off the opposition and free press over time. There are elections due in Russia next year and if there will be trouble it will be then, you don't draft the entire male population and not suffer for it!


----------



## printer (Nov 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are lots of loose cannons rolling around Vlad's gun decks as his ship of state starts to sink. He fucked himself and Russia for a generation and may cause its dissolution as a continent-wide federation/empire. Vlad is not Stalin, there is still the structure of a liberal democracy and some rule of law. Putin holds power like Trump would have, he is president and controls congress absolutely through his party. He has/had enough of a base to cheat the rest of the way and he systematically knocked off the opposition and free press over time. There are elections due in Russia next year and if there will be trouble it will be then, you don't draft the entire male population and not suffer for it!


Strange, your take does not seem to line up with what I have read in Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

printer said:


> Strange, your take does not seem to line up with what I have read in Russia.


I have my own take and it too is based on what I read about Russia a couple of his warlords are asserting themselves and the military is getting the blame while Vlad lays low. He is a president and there is a duma controlled by him and his ex KGB cronies. So far, he has been able to snuff the opposition, but that is growing fast. Will there be an election? Will it mean anything? After communism fell, they setup the structure of a liberal democracy with its institutions, but there was chaos, corruption and eventually Putin, who played along for a while. The form of a liberal democracy remains, but the substance has been largely eroded away by Putin.


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Stalking the bear.
> 
> View attachment 5226108


The comedian still lives…


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

*Russian high-tech production*

19,822 views Nov 20, 2022
Russian manufacturers of computers, phones, servers are on the verge of a crisis. After Russia carried out a full-scale attack on Ukraine, the Russian market was filled with low-quality microchips and microchips from China. According to the Russian newspaper Kommersant, since the end of February this year, this figure has increased 20 times - from 2 percent to 40. Due to anti-Russian sanctions, the logistics of supplies have been disrupted. Russian companies began to buy electronics not directly from manufacturers, but from intermediaries. What is reflected in the price. See more about the state of electronics production in Russia - in our material.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 20, 2022)

After the invasion of Ukraine, Russia faced myriads of difficulties.….Most of them are related to the sanctions.

However, the most important (for Russia) among them concern technologies, software, and hardware. Russia is not allowed to use any product or component that has been developed in the countries that applied the sanctions. Google, Apple, Intel, and many other biggies have completely canceled all kinds of cooperation with Russia. In many aspects, the situation is similar to that of Huawei. The Russian company Promobit is preparing to produce a Bitblaze Titan BM15 notebook computer. This laptop will use an in-house-made “Baikal-M” processor.

This sounds quite interesting. But we have to get into details in order to understand whether this model will be able to substitute those used by Russians. As for other key features, the Bitblaze Titan BM15 notebook will feature a 15.6-inch 1080p IPS screen; also, it will come with 16GB memory and 512GB SSD storage; our protagonist will support Wi-Fi and Bluetooth; there will be built-in USB 3.0, HDMI, USB Type-C and RJ-45 interfaces as well as an audio jack; lastly, the laptop will sport a 6000mAh battery.

Its brain is a system based on the Baikal-M chip, and it’s certainly worth mentioning that Baikal’s processors are primarily designed for servers, so no one worries about their efficiency on portable devices. Baikal or Elbrus processors, no matter how Russian, may not be made in Russia. There is no factory for the manufacture of modern semiconductors. Both of the aforementioned processors, which will enter the Titan depending on the version, are based on old 28 nm technology from TSMC. The fact that Taiwan has imposed sanctions on Russia and Russia itself includes Taiwan on the list of enemy states, perhaps needless to mention.

According to a review by youtuber Stanislav Vasilievov, the device is quite noisy and its display flashes here and there. Ultimately, perhaps the only Russian SSD from GS Nanotech is worth the praise. Since it’s just a prototype, it’s possible Promobit will eliminate these shortcomings at the start of the sale (which will launch in the second half of this year).

Although he wanted to forgive the device for its details, the Titan’s design really burned out. Although it is only a prototype, so in the end the design is likely to change, the notebook has grown to a thickness of about 6 cm. However, it should be noted that the prototype uses desktop components, which of course also affects the thickness of the chassis. In addition, fixing Li-ion 18650 boards, cabling or battery cells inside the device is completely novice and more reminiscent of a failed student experiment than a professional machine. .

Behold the Titan Bitblaze BM15 : 



Suspected OS options for this laptop - earlier windows / ALT Linux
Macbook looks but runs like a Lada


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

*Russians continue to suffer defeats in Ukraine: abandoned equipment and thousands soldiers killed*

24,826 views Nov 20, 2022
The losses of the Russians in Ukraine have already exceeded 84 thousand people. More than 400 soldiers have died in the last 24 hours alone. The Russian army lost some of its equipment. Such data are provided by the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. About the losses of the Russians in the war unleashed by the Kremlin - in our material.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

They may have more than crowd funding and could end up in Ukraine, it's not language or even ethnicity, it's about politics. It is in Ukraine's interest to reform the culture and politics of Russia and there will be digital TV transmitters with directional antennas broadcasting into European Russia where 80% of the population lives. They will be on satellite and YouTube as well, which miraculously is still up in Russia, many Russians must depend on it for entertainment.






*Putin Forced This TV Channel to Close – Now It’s Back*

178,871 views Nov 15, 2022
TV Rain was Russia’s only independent news channel. After Vladimir Putin invaded Ukraine, its website was blocked and its journalists had to flee—but its YouTube views shot up. Now the channel is relaunching in Amsterdam to bring the truth of the war back to Russia. 

TV Rain's English language service can now be found on YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNgf...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They may have more than crowd funding and could end up in Ukraine, it's not language or even ethnicity, it's about politics. It is in Ukraine's interest to reform the culture and politics of Russia and there will be digital TV transmitters with directional antennas broadcasting into European Russia where 80% of the population lives. They will be on satellite and YouTube as well, which miraculously is still up in Russia, many Russians must depend on it for entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Russian dashcam WTF has displaced lolcat vids as reliable entertainment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

The Kerch rail bridge is still out and will be for a while, so supplies to southern Ukraine and Crimea must be an issue. They did succeded in knocking out the Kerch bridge and left a way for many Russians and quislings to get out of Crimea too. The heat from those tanker cars of diesel fuel running out and burning apparently weakened and damaged it too much to use unless several spans are replaced. Without a continuous rail link to their front the Russians are screwed and the railway in southern Ukraine to the southwest is under Ukrainian fire control with M 777 using regular ammo. The Russians are desperately trying to drive them back from this area and are suffering massive casualties trying to do it. The Ukrainians will pull back while exhausting the Russians in a defensive fight with artillery support doing most of the killing and then counterattack the Russians when they are spent.






*Photos of the Ongoing Repairs to the Crimean Bridge*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

They can "regroup" the shattered remains of their army outside Ukraine while under sanctions with a crashing economy and no power or much rail transport, if they keep attacking Ukraine's power grid.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594408064337301504


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2022)

German self-propelled tube artillery not doing so well









Ukraine’s German-Supplied PZH-2000 Howitzers Are ‘Breaking Down’ In War Against Russia; Report Says Facing ‘Unexpected Problems’


PZH-2000: German self-propelled howitzers are used by Ukraine in the war against Russia, but troops are struggling to maintain them




eurasiantimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

Canada alone sent a half million winter articles of military clothing like jackets, pants sweaters etc. along with lots of other winter stuff and most NATO countries have sent similar things. Winter camo is just a thin white jacket and pants to go over the other camo stuff along with white helmet covers, they can be ordered up and made fast and cheap.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594226914079563777


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> German self-propelled tube artillery not doing so well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Archers had issues too and had to be sent back for repairs or modifications. Sometimes you only know these things by testing the stuff in actual battle.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Archers had issues too and had to be sent back for repairs or modifications. Sometimes you only know these things by testing the stuff in actual battle.


42 years ago the US got a rude shock when its Iran hostage rescue attempt crapped out because the helicopters could not take desert conditions. The lesson was useful 11 years later.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

Propaganda liberal democratic style in the battle for hearts and minds against hate, bullshit and lies.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594440054616866819


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

Dunno if they hunted him, but they got him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594303764701319171


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594335646239395845


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594463999479156736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594453597181329413


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594405819688296449


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

I imagine they range from small gas-powered ones up to multimegawatt diesel ones built into shipping containers or on tractor trailers, even diesel railway locomotives can be used to generate multi megawatts of power.

That is a lot of backup power to keep furnaces in big buildings going and warming stations going to recharge their devices with a woodstove for heat. The Russians had better hope the Ukrainians don't retaliate in kind this winter with domestically made drones, the Russians would be fucked fast and would have little repair capacity or outside support. They would complete the process of sending Russian society back into the stone age.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594407880765366272


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594422279168933890


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594524452145967109


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594379505975853056


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2022)

It’s Costing Peanuts for the US to Defeat Russia


The cost-benefit analysis of US support for Ukraine is incontrovertible. It’s producing wins at almost every level.




cepa.org





*It’s Costing Peanuts for the US to Defeat Russia*

Former President Trump, and others in the US including some Democrats as well as Republicans, have criticized continued US support for Ukraine in its war with Russia. They have called for military and financial support to Ukraine to be cut, even ended. They downplay the risk from Russia and argue that the money should be spent at home. 

Yet from numerous perspectives, when viewed from a bang-per-buck perspective, US and Western support for Ukraine is an incredibly cost-effective investment.  

Altogether, the Biden administration received Congressional approval for $40bn in aid for Ukraine for 2022 and has requested an additional $37.7bn for 2022. More than half of this aid has been earmarked for defense.  

These sums pale into insignificance when set against a total US defense budget of $715bn for 2022. The assistance represents 5.6% of total US defense spending. But Russia is a primary adversary of the US, a top tier rival not too far behind China, its number one strategic challenger. In cold, geopolitical terms, this war provides a prime opportunity for the US to erode and degrade Russia’s conventional defense capability, with no boots on the ground and little risk to US lives. 

The Ukrainian armed forces have already killed or wounded upwards of 100,000 Russian troops, half its original fighting force; there have been almost 8,000 confirmed losses of armored vehicles including thousands of tanks, thousands of APCs, artillery pieces, hundreds of fixed and rotary wing aircraft, and numerous naval vessels. US spending of 5.6% of its defense budget to destroy nearly half of Russia’s conventional military capability seems like an absolutely incredible investment. If we divide out the US defense budget to the threats it faces, Russia would perhaps be of the order of $100bn-150bn in spend-to-threat. So spending just $40bn a year, erodes a threat value of $100-150bn, a two-to-three time return.  

The US military might reasonably wish Russia to continue deploying military forces for Ukraine to destroy.  

Meanwhile, replacing destroyed kit, and keeping up with the new arms race that it has now triggered with the West will surely end up bankrupting the Russian economy; especially an economy subject to aggressive Western sanctions. How can Russia possibly hope to win an arms race when the combined GDP of the West is $40 trillion, and its defense spending amounting to 2% of GDP totals well in excess of $1 trillion when the disproportionate US defense contribution is considered? Russia’s total GDP is only $1.8 trillion. Vladimir Putin will have to divert spending from consumption to defense, risking social and political unrest over the medium term, and a real and soon-to-be present danger to his regime. Just imagine how much more of a bargain Western military aid will be if it ultimately brings positive regime change in Russia. 

Second, the war has served to destroy the myth that Russian military technology is somehow comparable to that of the US and West. Remember that Ukraine is using only upgraded second generation US technology but is consistently beating whatever Russia’s military can deploy. Wars are shop windows for defense manufacturers; any buyer in their right mind will want the technology made by the winner. Putin’s misjudgment has merely provided a fantastic marketing opportunity for its Western competitors.  

Note also that the war is also pushing NATO partners to quickly increase spending to the 2% of GDP and above target. Given the US’ technological advantage in defense equipment, a sizeable share of this additional military outlay will be spent on US equipment.  

The Ukrainians are also showing remarkable innovation in their own defense, improving the performance of equipment in battlefield conditions, which again brings technological advantages to the US defense sector. 

Third, the revelation that Russia’s defense industry is something of a Potemkin village also generates other strategic and diplomatic wins for the US. Countries eager to secure defense capability to meet their own threats – think of Turkey, India, Pakistan, Egypt, and Saudi Arabia — might have opted for cheaper, “value” Russian defense offerings. However, with the quality/capability of this equipment now being questioned because of poor battlefield performance, they will likely be vying to acquire a better US kit. But this will require improved diplomatic relations. This is currently evident in the improved US–Pakistan relationship, with Pakistan securing upgrade kits for its F-16s. 

Fourth, helping Ukraine beat Russia surely also sends a powerful signal to China that the US and its allies are strong and determined when challenged on issues of core importance. This may raise questions in the minds of Xi Jinping and the People’s Liberation Army generals about their ability to win a conflict against countries armed with US/Western military technology, for example in Taiwan. Surely Russia’s difficulty in winning the war in Ukraine will cause second thoughts in China about the wisdom and perhaps the viability of efforts to conquer Taiwan. 

Fifth, the war in Ukraine is encouraging and accelerating the energy transition in Europe, but also Europe’s diversification away from Russian energy. Europe is desperately trying to source alternative energy supplies, and US liquefied natural gas (LNG) is proving to be the obvious beneficiary.  

In conclusion, on so many levels, continued US support for Ukraine is a no-brainer from a bang for buck perspective. Ukraine is no Vietnam or Afghanistan for the US, but it is exactly that for Russia. A Russia continually mired in a war it cannot win is a huge strategic win for the US. 

Why would anyone object to that? 

_Timothy Ash is a Senior Emerging Markets Sovereign Strategist at RBC BlueBay Asset Management. He is an Associate Fellow at Chatham House on their Russia and Eurasian program._


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They can "regroup" the shattered remains of their army outside Ukraine while under sanctions with a crashing economy and no power or much rail transport, if they keep attacking Ukraine's power grid.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594408064337301504


one of the first statements on russian media i believe...the only reason putin is interested in peace now is so he can regroup and come back again...crush russia until they get rid of putin, it's the only way there will ever be peace in Europe.
make keeping putin so painful that they finally get rid of him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> one of the first statements on russian media i believe...the only reason putin is interested in peace now is so he can regroup and come back again...crush russia until they get rid of putin, it's the only way there will ever be peace in Europe.
> make keeping putin so painful that they finally get rid of him.


Take out the critical rail bridges inside Russia leading into Ukraine and they will be marching to Ukraine with what they will use on their backs. They won't need much, because most will be slaughtered by artillery and eventually airpower, just inside their own borders.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> 42 years ago the US got a rude shock when its Iran hostage rescue attempt crapped out because the helicopters could not take desert conditions. The lesson was useful 11 years later.


Yep, Canadians snuck more out than were rescued, mind you we had to carefully pull up the welcome mat on the way out ourselves!


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 21, 2022)

Looks like the world economic crash is close with the pandemic and Ukraine war speeding things up. There is a long list of big companies in the US announcing large layoffs of employees, they're usually hiring extra employees for the holiday season.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2022)

if there is an "accident" at Zaporizhzhia, then there should be a commensurate "accident" in moscow...
no more shit talking, no more veiled threats, start smacking them in the mouth every time they make a threat...HARD
https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/top-russian-official-warns-possible-nuclear-accident-zaporizhzhia-2022-11-21/


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They can "regroup" the shattered remains of their army outside Ukraine while under sanctions with a crashing economy and no power or much rail transport, if they keep attacking Ukraine's power grid.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594408064337301504


let them burn.......peace will only be achieved when Russia and the Russian are totally out of UA and crushed.....winter is here


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if there is an "accident" at Zaporizhzhia, then there should be a commensurate "accident" in moscow...
> no more shit talking, no more veiled threats, start smacking them in the mouth every time they make a threat...HARD
> https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/top-russian-official-warns-possible-nuclear-accident-zaporizhzhia-2022-11-21/


Nato forgave the Poland strike as an accident. Mismanagement of Zapo, which could have been prevented by the simple expedient of not attacking it, might not inspire such largesse. 

Leaking radiation is a border-crossing thing and might compel a more positive response from the West. What that response would be, I cannot guess. There remains the problem of Nato not engaging Russia directly.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Nato forgave the Poland strike as an accident. Mismanagement of Zapo, which could have been prevented by the simple expedient of not attacking it, might not inspire such largesse.
> 
> Leaking radiation is a border-crossing thing and might compel a more positive response from the West. What that response would be, I cannot guess. There remains the problem of Nato not engaging Russia directly.


the Zap plant will be a Nato thing, through the IAEA protection....if that ever happens


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2022)

saw this last night, 60min clip about the Zap plant









"Unprecedented": IAEA head on the current threat of nuclear catastrophe in Ukraine


Rafael Mariano Grossi, head of the U.N.'s nuclear watchdog, tells Lesley Stahl about the situation at Zaporizhzhia Nuclear Power Plant, which has been shelled repeatedly since March.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2022)

this guy needs 2 taps.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594607361167073282
and he was the president of RA at one time, and Pooty's right hand man


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2022)

and now UN saying Russia is a Terrorist State, fully vote Wednesday......hope it facilitate them getting booted out of the UN.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594679920667799552


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and now UN saying Russia is a Terrorist State, fully vote Wednesday......hope it facilitate them getting booted out of the UN.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594679920667799552


That has financial implications for regular Russians, anybody's money and assets outside Russia can be seized and even tax havens like Switzerland and Panama will get in on the action. If Uncle Sam, does it, it means a lot of Russian assets seized including NY real estate and perhaps even golf courses bought with Russian money, they will be looking for "hidden assets" too. Then there is the Russian government money that is in our banks, not to mention the investments and bank accounts in the UK, it was a real magnet for Russian money.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 21, 2022)

Can we just dose the Russians with a bunch of acid? Let's poison the water and make them trip balls. 

Just see what happens.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Can we just dose the Russians with a bunch of acid? Let's poison the water and make them trip balls.
> 
> Just see what happens.


i was thinking food trucks......but that might work


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Can we just dose the Russians with a bunch of acid? Let's poison the water and make them trip balls.
> 
> Just see what happens.


that might lead to the wrong sort of shrooms


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

More arms for Ukraine, get the message yet Vlad? GETOUT or get dragged out! The Ukrainians probably won't strike their power grid with drones, it might affect all the arms shipments that keep pouring in. However, if they keep attacking the Ukrainian grid, I think the Ukrainians will be able to shut the lights out in Moscow and most of European Russia with a massive swarm of drones. They could be saving up domestically produced drones to do this when the time is right. If they strike all at once they will cripple Russia before they can react and they don't have the spares or resources to turn their lights back on, if they use enough drones and focus on power substation transformers. This is the danger Vlad is opening Russia up to, a quick trip back to the stone age with an attack by hundreds of suicide drones over a few days.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594720127651569665


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2022)

looks like a new battallion is coming as well, and you'll never guess from where


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594724562083659778
looks like the stans are getting some


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2022)

also the Kherson Oblate is starting to rock too.........they are making crossings


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594751394195587089
while artillary has opened up


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594726002080583684
there is also a little bit of rumor that UA is massing troops in the Zaps Region as well


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2022)

now the one that really popped up....and i'm keeping my fingers crossed is this little nugget


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594726166748962822


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2022)

so with these event, is russia pulling all the way back to Donbas....hmmm....that would leave crimea blockaded...hmmm


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594828081432338453


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594692006911279104


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594707964287668226


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594665629382242304


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

That would help and Uncle Sam and the EU should reward such a gesture, with nonmilitary civilian aid or lifting of some civilian sanctions perhaps. We will see, perhaps they have no choice and will be cut off there, a nuclear catastrophe will affect Russia too and they will get the blame anyway, like using a nuke in Ukraine. Vlad is on the ropes and does not need another catastrophe with unknown and unintended consequences, especially when he is trying to negotiate his way out of a war with Ukraine or get them to stop relentlessly attacking him and destroying what is left of his army. 

Russia is a big country and Xi is not to be trusted in Asia, if his military grows weak enough, even internal forces could cause dissolution. Would you trust Xi? Blowing up a few rail and highway bridges in Siberia would cut eastern Russia off from access by the western part for months or even years. Separatist states could park cars on runways in Asia blocking reinforcements and Russia has a rapidly deteriorating air fleet. These Russian autonomous republics and other territories are a long way from European Russia, but just north of China, pretty close in geographic terms and China builds railways fast. The prize is time zones of virgin forest and minerals to be mined, just to the north, central Asia to the east can provide gas and oil.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

Could there be Belarusians revolutionaries crossing the border from Ukraine? I think Poland and maybe some Baltic states might be funding and supporting them, they essentially have a government in exile in Poland and fighter in Ukraine getting training, experience and equipment, like the Georgians and other enemies of Vlad.

Why else send cops to the border?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594805782759243776


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594805787125481472


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594805787125481472


Watch for false flag reports from there. RA might do something there and blame UA, according to the romur vill


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Watch for false flag reports from there. RA might do something there and blame UA, according to the romur vill


The international and UN people are there and will go in first, so lots of professional international witnesses will be first in, booby traps are the first thing they will look for and if they wreck the electrical system and cause a meltdown, they will get the blame. The reactors are all shut down, but they need power for cooling water. Let's just hope Vlad wants to avoid a catastrophe and headache that might finish him and Russia off. Xi would be most displeased and it would be treated the same as using a nuke. Besides if the wind is blowing the right way that shit could blow right to Moscow or the EU a north wind would see Turkey affected and poisoning much of the world's grain growing area would cause mass starvation for a very long time and Russia would get all the blame.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Watch for false flag reports from there. RA might do something there and blame UA, according to the romur vill


Thought ya were talking about Zap. I figure the cops on the Belarus border are because of partisans infiltrating and sowing the seeds of revolution and contacting organizations opposed to the regime. It's coming, the weaker and more chaotic Russia becomes, the better their chances and they have a government in exile living in Poland I believe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

*21 Nov: Clever. Ukrainians LURE & AMBUSH Russian Attackers | War in Ukraine Explained*

I am a Ukrainian. My country has been invaded by Russia. In this video I will tell you what happened on the two hundred and seventy first day of the war.

Day 271: November 21

As you might still remember, in October, the Ukrainians conducted a devastating counteroffensive in this region and forced the Russians to start from scratch. It took the Russians around one week to regroup, and during the first week of November, they had already launched their first attacks and attempted to develop their success to the south of Bakhmut.

The reason why the Russians picked the southern direction as their first target is simple. If we zoom into the southern region, we can see that Opytne and Ivanhrad are not separate from Bakhmut. Despite being considered standalone villages from the administrative point of view, they are connected to Bakhmut and are basically its southern outskirts. They are also stretching too far out from the city, which makes them more vulnerable and exposed to potential assaults.

In order to prevent a flank attack, the Russians also engaged some troops to conduct attacks on Klischivka, Andriivka, and Kurdiumivka. And otherwise, the risk of a flank attack would be enormous because the Ukrainians reinforced this region even more, and now it is under the protection of 4 brigades. And even though some of these forces are allocated to protect other areas down the line, this is still a lot and shows that the Ukrainians definitely do not plan to give away any ground.

By the second week of November, the Bakhmut area became the area with the most intense fights in the entire Ukraine. On 8 November, the Spokesman for Ukraine’s Eastern Group stated that the Bakhmut-Avdiivka-Vuhledar line is the hottest area of the front. And on 11 November, it became even hotter because the Ukrainians launched a series of counterattacks. Russian sources reported that the Ukrainians concentrated their artillery fire on Ivanhrad while simultaneously engaging their tank brigade and attacking from Klischivka and Andriivka toward Zaitseve. This is exactly what the Russians feared the most – a flank attack. As a result of these coordinated actions, the Russians suffered severe losses and were forced to retreat, zeroing out the limited gains that they managed to achieve.

After that, the Russians decided to switch their focus to the eastern part of Bakhmut, and they once again tried to return control over the champagne factory, which was partially successful. The intensity of fights somewhat decreased for several days, but after the loss of Kherson, the Russians were in urgent need of victories, which is why they immediately intensified their hostilities. A National Guard representative stated that the Russians were launching attacks with “maniacal persistence.” The losses spiked tremendously. Some of you mentioned that Russian general losses per day reported by Ukraine did not change. Yes, but they did not change, given that the Kherson front became almost inactive. So, for these numbers to stay constant, there must have been a spike in losses in other directions.

In order to gain ground as fast as possible and declare that some settlements have been conquered, the Russians started dropping phosphorus to burn the Ukrainians on the ground. Eventually, this brought results, and geolocated footage showed that the Russians established their positions in Opytne, Ivanhrad, fixed Ukrainian troops in Bakhmut, launched an attack toward the central part of Bakhmut, and also took other factories on the eastern outskirts.

After they exhausted their combat capabilities, the Ukrainians once again launched their counterattacks. The first series of assaults was launched to the south of the city. Here, the Ukrainians once again conducted a broad flank attack and pushed toward Opytne, Zaitseve, and Odradivka.

The second series of assaults was launched from inside Bakhmut itself and attempted to push the Russians from the eastern outskirts and from the central part of the city, where the Russians tried to operate under the cover of their forces located in Ivanhrad.

Even though Russian sources reported these counterattacks as unsuccessful, they still put all of their combat zones back into the grey zone. As you can see, the Russians keep getting into the same trap. They get into the suburbs, and the moment they try to reach the city, they get decimated by a flank attack, which is followed by an attack from inside the city. This is exactly what happened in October, and this is exactly what happened in November, twice.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The international and UN people are there and will go in first, so lots of professional international witnesses will be first in, booby traps are the first thing they will look for and if they wreck the electrical system and cause a meltdown, they will get the blame. The reactors are all shut down, but they need power for cooling water. Let's just hope Vlad wants to avoid a catastrophe and headache that might finish him and Russia off. Xi would be most displeased and it would be treated the same as using a nuke. Besides if the wind is blowing the right way that shit could blow right to Moscow or the EU a north wind would see Turkey affected and poisoning much of the world's grain growing area would cause mass starvation for a very long time and Russia would get all the blame.


It's not zap, there is one in Belarus, that's the rumor


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Thought ya were talking about Zap. I figure the cops on the Belarus border are because of partisans infiltrating and sowing the seeds of revolution and contacting organizations opposed to the regime. It's coming, the weaker and more chaotic Russia becomes, the better their chances and they have a government in exile living in Poland I believe.


Nope it's in bel....they have one...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

*Ukrainian Unit Explains How They Shoot Down Russian Aircraft Around Bakhmut*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

Putin's massive mistake: Lawrence Freedman on Ukraine and history


Putin made bad decisions based on "total misapprehension," says military expert. Now the whole world pays the price




www.salon.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2022)

Taking a few billion of Russian money to convert the Ukrainian rail system to the western gauge would lock the Russians inside Russia and make trade with the EU much easier, aside from military considerations. It would also make a rail corridor from the Black Sea to Europe for containers through Ukraine possible. New ties, locomotives, or just different trucks and wheels, same for the rolling stock. They might do it for selected routes to Europe from the Black Sea, otherwise transfer of freight must be done.






*Wars are a test of logistics and will | Ben Hodges*
13K views 4 hours ago
Ben Hodges on how Nato needs to step up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2022)

It's no longer protests in Iran, its devolved into civil war and revolution, talk about culture wars!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595092387285864449


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2022)

ok i got a giggle from this.....so who are you gonna conscipt????


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595011164907655169
even the segul says:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ok i got a giggle from this.....so who are you gonna conscipt????
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595011164907655169
> ...


They can't feed, clothe and equip the cannon fodder they have now. Half of their entire tank force is gone and can't be replaced under sanctions, I guess Uncle Sam and the Ukrainians wouldn't mind destroying the other half and whatever tanks and artillery they have left. It makes an easier lift for Belarus when the time comes, with Vlad's army decimated and his internal security forces deployed back home to deal with growing trouble and sabotage. Belarus will be the next domino to fall, Poland and the Baltic states want it so bad they can taste it, so does Ukraine, it secures much of their northern border and is much less to defend against Russia. Kaliningrad will have little choice but to join a western country, they have two choices of who to join, they will be a long way from Russia by land and the Baltic is now a NATO lake. Once Vlad's army is blead as much as it can be, there could be trouble in Georgia, military aid has been pouring into there too. The blows will keep falling on Russia until Vlad and his cronies are gone. Vlad blew the doors of his empire wide open to clandestine operations of all kinds by many NATO nations, not just Uncle Sam, revolutionaries, partisans and governments in exile too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2022)

*Let's talk about Poland changing your opinion on Ukraine....*


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2022)

boy you should here the bullshit brigade today.........trying to go for Nuke Blackmail......smh


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2022)

Xi might be lonely at the despots next meeting, if Russia and Irain fall to regime change. With the right US president, it didn't take long for liberal democracy to start winning around the world. Less than halfway through his first term he has Vlad fighting for his life after he fucked up by invading Ukraine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594966172734218242


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Xi might be lonely at the despots next meeting, if Russia and Irain fall to regime change. With the right US president, it didn't take long for liberal democracy to start winning around the world. Less than halfway through his first term he has Vlad fighting for his life after he fucked up by invading Ukraine.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594966172734218242


even the police are turning on them.......make me wonder what the Baji police are doing....hmmm


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | The new Hot Spot on the frontlines in Ukraine | Fighting Was Reported*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2022)

*Where Will Ukraine Strike Next? The Three Main Options Available to Kyiv*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594827373853253667


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595042474577330177


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595009245937750016


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595042474577330177


Good for you....


----------



## printer (Nov 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595009245937750016


"But the President can decide what to declassify."


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2022)

and boooom comes the hammer from the EU.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595397872974970883
see ya pooty


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

printer said:


> "But the President can decide what to declassify."


They can tell it to the judge, because that's the only place where it would count. First up, the plea and the only thing the judge wants to hear then is guilty or not guilty. After that he is remained to the custody of the court and the judge owns his ass, can set bail and conditions of release, or hold him in custody for serious crimes or if he is an ongoing threat. This is a very serious crime with very serious time and a great deal of evidence, most people would not even get bail over something like this. Once Donald enters the "machine", he is just another citizen and there are no provisions in the law for ex-presidents.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2022)

Armed Service Committee is stepping up, guess what they wanna give UA.....game changer like the HIMARS









Senators urge Pentagon to send advanced Gray Eagle drones to Ukraine


The senators are pushing the Pentagon to modify the MQ-1C Gray Eagle drones so that the U.S. can transfer them to Ukraine.




www.defensenews.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and boooom comes the hammer from the EU.......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595397872974970883
> see ya pooty


Kind of a weak response, when they just had the chance of chances to end this once and for all handed to them on a gilded platter, and they refused to put boots on the ground. The missile landing in Poland was the perfect invitation for an armed response, and NATO wasn't even vaguely interested. 
that was a signal to me that NATO has no intention of ever putting boots on the ground in russia, and will let every Ukrainian die before they move to save them, if saving them requires putting any of their forces into action...
the PREMIER peace keeping force of the free world is just a bunch of gutless wonders...we could be celebrating Ukraine's victory over russian oppression right now, but instead, we're looking at probably tens of thousands more deaths, billions in more property damage, more chances of global starvation, a certainty of global inflation...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Armed Service Committee is stepping up, guess what they wanna give UA.....game changer like the HIMARS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno about the value of these high-tech expensive drones in Ukraine, perhaps the Russians air defenses are degraded enough. It seems to me that cheaper options for the basically the same capability might be better suited. Who really wants it, the generals or the industry lobbyists? The Ukrainians will take whatever they can get and test it out for them in battlefield conditions too. 

The future Russian army might be better trained and organized, but they won't have any technology and soon Iran won't either, as their parts sources are tracked down from wrecked drones and missiles and new sanctions have come into place too. Russia only has 100 cruise missiles left they estimate, and drones are now much easier to shoot down using guns, without wasting missiles on them. Every week Ukraine's air defenses get better with new systems and improved organization. Each large power substation transformer will have point defense with guns at least and larger infrastructure like large cities defended by modern AA missile systems, some with a 100% kill ratio so far.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Kind of a weak response, when they just had the chance of chances to end this once and for all handed to them on a gilded platter, and they refused to put boots on the ground. The missile landing in Poland was the perfect invitation for an armed response, and NATO wasn't even vaguely interested.
> that was a signal to me that NATO has no intention of ever putting boots on the ground in russia, and will let every Ukrainian die before they move to save them, if saving them requires putting any of their forces into action...
> the PREMIER peace keeping force of the free world is just a bunch of gutless wonders...we could be celebrating Ukraine's victory over russian oppression right now, but instead, we're looking at probably tens of thousands more deaths, billions in more property damage, more chances of global starvation, a certainty of global inflation...


considering that we have oopsied civilian airliners out of the sky, discretion regarding Poland is in my estimation a good thing.









Iran Air Flight 655 - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Kind of a weak response, when they just had the chance of chances to end this once and for all handed to them on a gilded platter, and they refused to put boots on the ground. The missile landing in Poland was the perfect invitation for an armed response, and NATO wasn't even vaguely interested.
> that was a signal to me that NATO has no intention of ever putting boots on the ground in russia, and will let every Ukrainian die before they move to save them, if saving them requires putting any of their forces into action...
> the PREMIER peace keeping force of the free world is just a bunch of gutless wonders...we could be celebrating Ukraine's victory over russian oppression right now, but instead, we're looking at probably tens of thousands more deaths, billions in more property damage, more chances of global starvation, a certainty of global inflation...


Keep NATO out of it, unless it warrants it, the Europeans are like trying to herd cats and it needs to be a credible threat. Even though it costs them dearly, I think the Ukrainians would now like the honor to themselves. The war has entered the "punishment" phase for the Russians and the Ukrainians want to do the punishing, they have the right.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Kind of a weak response, when they just had the chance of chances to end this once and for all handed to them on a gilded platter, and they refused to put boots on the ground. The missile landing in Poland was the perfect invitation for an armed response, and NATO wasn't even vaguely interested.
> that was a signal to me that NATO has no intention of ever putting boots on the ground in russia, and will let every Ukrainian die before they move to save them, if saving them requires putting any of their forces into action...
> the PREMIER peace keeping force of the free world is just a bunch of gutless wonders...we could be celebrating Ukraine's victory over russian oppression right now, but instead, we're looking at probably tens of thousands more deaths, billions in more property damage, more chances of global starvation, a certainty of global inflation...


actually weither you know it or not NATO is on the ground, look at all the legions in UA, this also double the support of EU countries to UA, and since NATO itself has designated a State Sponsor, guess who else in involved......Turkey now, long range missle systems, and more drones.....

Poland was quick at looking at all the info first before a response....the missile that landed was russian made, but was fired out of UA as a defense support to prevent the power plant from getting hit....unfortunately it went the wrong direction, now there are some who think that the missle that was launched just flew over and accidently hit Poland....and trust me Russia was very quick in saying "thank you" Russia wants no part of NATO, simply cause NATO would just wipe them off the map.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> considering that we have oopsied civilian airliners out of the sky, discretion regarding Poland is in my estimation a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iran is still looking for an apology for that.......


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Nov 23, 2022)

printer said:


> "But the President can decide what to declassify."


Providing Trump sensitive info is like giving a toddler a handgun

This list is before his most recent Mar-a-Lago escapades and is by no means inclusive:

10. In May 2017, Trump had a chat with Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte in which the Republican shared information about dispatching two nuclear submarines off the coast of the Korean peninsula. By one account, Pentagon officials were "in shock" over Trump's willingness to share such information. "We never talk about subs!" three officials told BuzzFeed News, referring to the military's belief that keeping submarines' movements secret is key to their mission.

9. In September 2019, during a photo-op at an event along the U.S./Mexico border, the president seemed eager to boast to reporters about detailed technological advancements in border security. It fell to Lt. Gen. Todd Semonite, the acting head of the Army Corps, to interject, "Sir, there could be some merit in not discussing that."

8. In July 2019, Trump had an unsecured conversation with U.S. Ambassador to the E.U. Gordon Sondland, while the ambassador was in a Ukrainian restaurant within earshot of others, in which Trump sought information on Ukraine helping target the president's domestic political opponents. Larry Pfeiffer, a former senior director of the White House Situation Room and a former chief of staff to the CIA director, said of the call, "The security ramifications are insane."

7. In February 2018, Trump ignored the pleas of many U.S. officials and recklessly declassified information from the so-called "Nunes Memo" in the hopes of advancing a partisan scheme.

6. In February 2017, Trump discussed sensitive details about North Korea's ballistic missile tests with the prime minister of Japan at a Mar-a-Lago dining area, in view of wealthy civilians/customers.

5. In early October 2019, Trump publicly discussed American nuclear weapons in Turkey, something U.S. officials have traditionally avoided disclosing and/or confirming.

4. In August 2019, Trump published a tweet about a failed Iranian launch, which included a detailed photo. As MSNBC's Andrea Mitchell reported, it wasn't long before observers expressed concern about Trump possibly releasing classified material.

3. In October 2019, Trump needlessly blurted out all kinds of tactical and operational details about the al-Baghdadi mission in Syria. As NBC News reported at the time, "A few of those colorful details were wrong. Many of the rest were either highly classified or tactically sensitive, and their disclosure by the president made intelligence and military officials cringe, according to current and former U.S. officials."

2. In 2020, Trump disclosed the existence of a secret nuclear weapons program to Bob Woodward, to the surprise of national security insiders.

1. Just four months into Trump's presidency, he welcomed Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov and Russian Ambassador to the U.S. Sergei Kislyak into the Oval Office – at the request of Russian President Vladimir Putin – for a visit that was never fully explained.

It was in this meeting that Trump revealed highly classified information to his Russian guests for no apparent reason. The Washington Post reported at the time, "The information the president relayed had been provided by a U.S. partner through an intelligence-sharing arrangement considered so sensitive that details have been withheld from allies and tightly restricted even within the U.S. government, officials said."


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2022)

what i am wonder now they are "state sponsored" what happens now???? does the UN get involved? or maybe label them as well with a swift black boot?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> actually weither you know it or not NATO is on the ground, look at all the legions in UA, this also double the support of EU countries to UA, and since NATO itself has designated a State Sponsor, guess who else in involved......Turkey now, long range missle systems, and more drones.....
> 
> Poland was quick at looking at all the info first before a response....the missile that landed was russian made, but was fired out of UA as a defense support to prevent the power plant from getting hit....unfortunately it went the wrong direction, now there are some who think that the missle that was launched just flew over and accidently hit Poland....and trust me Russia was very quick in saying "thank you" Russia wants no part of NATO, simply cause NATO would just wipe them off the map.......


i'm not saying who launched the thing, it probably was Ukraine, totally accidentally...what i'm saying is that NATO will avoid actual combat with russia at practically any cost...and that i for one, have very little confidence that they would ever send men into russia, no matter the provocation...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2022)

go figure.....guess who's under cyber attack now.....EU vs RA....my kung fu is better than your kung fu


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595443471518777345


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not saying who launched the thing, it probably was Ukraine, totally accidentally...what i'm saying is that NATO will avoid actual combat with russia at practically any cost...and that i for one, have very little confidence that they would ever send men into russia, no matter the provocation...


I disagree. If the Russians sent troops into Polish territory, Nato would respond. 

They would probably respond to deliberate shelling or bombing of Nato territory as well. 

It is good to remember that response can be very varied in scale and type. Nato does not want actual war with Russia. Should it come to that, Putin or his successor would probably get the consensus he needs to use nukes. It only gets worse from there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> go figure.....guess who's under cyber attack now.....EU vs RA....my kung fu is better than your kung fu
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595443471518777345


They (or someone) kinda proved the point! Will no one stand up for their good character? Give them the kind of forbearance the Ukrainians got over the rocket accident? I wonder why...  Someone might shut the lights off in Moscow using the internet, no rockets required.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They (or someone) kinda proved the point! Will no one stand up for their good character? Give them the kind of forbearance the Ukrainians got over the rocket accident? I wonder why...  Someone might shut the lights off in Moscow using the internet, no rockets required.


someone might, can't wait till Russia turns into a pariah and disintergrates again, and the people who they attacked....they get to attack back


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595433868332568577


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595234758342098946


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595304961038073856


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

I wonder why? Maybe they feel threatened when Russia invaded another former Soviet republic and made security arrangements with China, if your weak army should try to assert your will upon them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595347874379976704


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595433868332568577


can someone explain to me why the use of nuclear weapons makes NATO cry, but the fucking russians bombing the fuck out of nuclear power plants in the hopes of causing a disaster seems to be fucking fine?
having trouble wrapping my head around that question.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> can someone explain to me why the use of nuclear weapons makes NATO cry, but the fucking russians bombing the fuck out of nuclear power plants in the hopes of causing a disaster seems to be fucking fine?
> having trouble wrapping my head around that question.


Go to the NATO website, the doctrine is all there, NATO's European allies are like herding cats, it was only an existential threat and the sure bet of breaking Russian military power that brought them on so completely, but even Hungry was a hold out. Using nukes is a non-starter and so far, there have been no leaks. There are many ways to make the Russians to feel pain and the Ukrainians would be delighted to perform the service. As I mentioned shutting off their lights for the winter with drones might be an option and threat Ukraine could make, we freeze, you freeze and if you want a sample...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

They want to mobilize hundreds of thousands more eh? They can't even feed or equip the cannon fodder now, a least for as long as it takes for their incompetent officers to kill them by driving them like cattle to the slaughter. They don't even recover their dead and wounded, much less their equipment which is captured or destroyed. The Ukrainians probably have enough small arms captured by now to double the size of their territorials and that would include things like mortars as well as guns and grenades. I know they dramatically increased their armored forces with captured and repaired Russian equipment and more than made up for losses on recent offenses. Add in the modern weapons and these guys are as good as dead, if not already, doesn't look like a surrender picture.

See what happens when yer vote or opinion don't count? Republicans need to learn this lesson as much as these Russians.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595217598144208898


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

*Putin’s Ukraine losses will cause a Kremlin power struggle | Lt. Gen. Ben Hodges*

59,503 views Nov 23, 2022
"There's going to be a lot of really tough power struggles in Russia over the next six months." 

Russia's military failure could see Russia turn on Putin if he mobilises more soldiers, Lt. Gen. Ben Hodges tells #timesradio


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2022)

you ignored the operative part of my complaint...the russians are shelling nuclear power plants...they WANT to cause an accident...they tried at Zap and didn't understand the tech enough to be able to do what they wanted to do.
why is NATO ok with that? Why don't they issue some kind of ultimatum? they don't seem like much of a peace keeping force when all hell is going on all around them, and they don't do a fucking thing...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you ignored the operative part of my complaint...the russians are shelling nuclear power plants...they WANT to cause an accident...they tried at Zap and didn't understand the tech enough to be able to do what they wanted to do.
> why is NATO ok with that? Why don't they issue some kind of ultimatum? they don't seem like much of a peace keeping force when all hell is going on all around them, and they don't do a fucking thing...


Nato is a defensive alliance and can't just use nukes at will and they can't as an alliance, attack Russia. There is a belief that China has an agreement with them about being attacked on their own turf. We will see how it plays out, if there is a radiation leak into Europe, that might mean something. Poland is as free as America as a NATO member to make its own bilateral and other defense agreements and could ally with Ukraine, outside of NATO, but being a NATO member fighting Russia might be an issue though. I believe they have a joint suicide drone factory however and it's been going for a while and looks like it produces drones in the same class as the Iranian ones. Neither country is under sanctions and $10 or $20 million can make a lot of $10K drones fairly fast from off the shelf parts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595334873237311489


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

Keep shooting them Vlad, they are counting them down and ya can't make any more, the air defenses are improving by a lot every week, already the suicide drones are mostly useless against proper gun defenses. Then the grid repairs will begin in earnest with the equipment of 40 nations.

The Ukrainians are winning on the battlefield now and that is all they care about the war has entered the punishment phase for the Russians and they wouldn't miss it for the world, and I think now want the exclusive honor. If Zelenskiy wanted to talk peace without the Russians completely out of Ukraine and the kidnapped returned, there would be protests outside his office, in the dark.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595454180205944833


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

Looks like machines guns work well for drones, Sammy is sending more to mount on half tons. With proper training including using computer simulators and proper sights they should do ok against drones moving around 100 mph. Park a few around power substations for point defense also simple commercial fishing nets on poles around sand bagged or fortified transformers could snag them before they impacted.









US to send anti-drone machine guns, air defense ammunition to Ukraine


The Pentagon is seeking to give Ukraine what it needs to defend against Russian drones targeting the embattled country's energy infrastructure.




www.defensenews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

I know who could use those old harpoons to own the black sea, also Sammy is disposing of 12,000 heavy military trucks they might find useful.









Kongsberg precision-strike missiles to replace Harpoons on UK warships


The surface-to-surface strike weapon is being rushed into service in time to meet next year’s pensioning off of the Harpoon missile




www.defensenews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595320847723597824


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595454047867539457


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595425696326696960


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

See in the dark and thermal imaging works very well in winter conditions, people and machines stand out brightly on the ground at night. If you are working behind enemy lines at night, this thing can see everything for miles around on your intended route and help you to avoid trouble, no surprises or ambushes and might even be able to see buried land mines under the right conditions.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595509542212800545


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like machines guns work well for drones, Sammy is sending more to mount on half tons. With proper training including using computer simulators and proper sights they should do ok against drones moving around 100 mph. Park a few around power substations for point defense also simple commercial fishing nets on poles around sand bagged or fortified transformers could snag them before they impacted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595658066644590592


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595658066644590592


we should all be getting good at deciphering this shit by now...they either have directly gathered intelligence that that is the plan, or it is something they think is becoming more likely, and are warning the russians against it...
either way, the russians seem pretty unconcerned about our threats. why should they be?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we should all be getting good at deciphering this shit by now...they either have directly gathered intelligence that that is the plan, or it is something they think is becoming more likely, and are warning the russians against it...
> either way, the russians seem pretty unconcerned about our threats. why should they be?


Joe has been busting Vlad and putting him in a tighter corner at every step as he panics and squirms. That's my take, there will be no letup until he leaves and even then, there will still be trouble over kidnapped people and with Vlad's other neighbors. As I said, give the Ukrainians the means, if they don't already possess them, to turn of Russia's lights out for the winter and then knock down half the rail bridges in the country along with gas infrastructure. Give them warning and a taste, that if they use chemical or nukes or cause a reactor meltdown this is what will happen to you this winter over 48 hours. Try it and it will be a fast trip back in time two centuries.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe has been busting Vlad and putting him in a tighter corner at every step as he panics and squirms. That's my take, there will be no letup until he leaves and even then, there will still be trouble over kidnapped people and with Vlad's other neighbors. As I said, give the Ukrainians the means, if they don't already possess them, to turn of Russia's lights out for the winter and then knock down half the rail bridges in the country along with gas infrastructure. Give them warning and a taste, that if they use chemical or nukes or cause a reactor meltdown this is what will happen to you this winter over 48 hours. Try it and it will be a fast trip back in time two centuries.


the russian people might care, but putin has already proven beyond doubt that he places no value on the lives of his own citizens. at this point, he might welcome the power in moscow being shut down, it would keep the people from seeing the truth online for a while.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2022)

I wonder what Nato will do if faced with the reality of a Russian chemical attack. I know there are bold-sounding doctrines in place, but I wonder what we will do.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder what Nato will do if faced with the reality of a Russian chemical attack. I know there are bold-sounding doctrines in place, but I wonder what we will do.


is that two separate questions? while we're part of NATO, we seem to be a mostly independent part, so NATO could have one response, and the US could have another, which is what i expect to happen. i believe Biden would send men into russia with sufficient provocation, but NATO never, ever will, no matter the provocation. NATO seems to be led by pacifist who are happy playing with toys that will never see real use. they parade, and park weapons...and...nothing...else...
so my best guess is that the US would intervene independently while NATO makes up more excuses to do fuck all...of course, then they would call it a joint mission and claim some credit.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that two separate questions? while we're part of NATO, we seem to be a mostly independent part, so NATO could have one response, and the US could have another, which is what i expect to happen. i believe Biden would send men into russia with sufficient provocation, but NATO never, ever will, no matter the provocation. NATO seems to be led by pacifist who are happy playing with toys that will never see real use. they parade, and park weapons...and...nothing...else...
> so my best guess is that the US would intervene independently while NATO makes up more excuses to do fuck all...of course, then they would call it a joint mission and claim some credit.


In that instance, I expect us to operate entirely as a component of Nato. That would be no time for US to operate outside of consensus.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> In that instance, I expect us to operate entirely as a component of Nato. That would be no time for US to operate outside of consensus.


well, then, nothing would happen in response...i seriously believe that NATO will NEVER Set foot in russia, not even if putin nuked an EU country.
i think NATO is as big a paper tiger as the russian army.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, then, nothing would happen in response...i seriously believe that NATO will NEVER Set foot in russia, not even if putin nuked an EU country.
> i think NATO is as big a paper tiger as the russian army.


I provisionally disagree a whole lot. Nato has never been really put to the test.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I provisionally disagree a whole lot. Nato has never been really put to the test.


It was in Afghanistan when America evoked article 5 and allies responded. It was a wise move pulling out of the place, it would be the last place the Europeans would want to be with Russia on the march and a hot war on their doorstep.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

Winter is here and these guys are not ready for it, nor are they equipped, trained or lead properly for modern combat. They aren't even organized into proper units and have no leaders, just thrown into trenches and repeatedly herded like cattle into artillery fire and machine guns with frontal attacks. Mercenaries or experienced troops are further back to shoot them if they should retreat, and their snipers are aiming for them, more than the enemy, if they should try to surrender.

Voting and fighting to make it count, along with the rule of law is a lot easier boys, liberal democracy is the only way forward, tyrants lead to this shit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595515700810027008


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I provisionally disagree a whole lot. Nato has never been really put to the test.


hey, i don't feel the need for vindication...i would be happy to be wrong.
but their current actions, the statements they have made all along, their reaction to several events...all make me doubtful of their efficacy.
they have very good equipment, but i have serious doubts about their resolve to use it under provocation.
good thing the Ukrainians seem capable of beating the fuck out of russia without any more help than they're already getting.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hey, i don't feel the need for vindication...i would be happy to be wrong.
> but their current actions, the statements they have made all along, their reaction to several events...all make me doubtful of their efficacy.
> they have very good equipment, but i have serious doubts about their resolve to use it under provocation.
> good thing the Ukrainians seem capable of beating the fuck out of russia without any more help than they're already getting.


I hope the premise does not get tested.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

That brought down the Roman empire! Czar Vlad is the heir of Ceasar and some of his heirs were deadbeats too. Just kill them faster and tell them the check is in the mail, problem solved, no man no problem, Stalin used to say.






*Russia failed to pay their soldiers*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

*NLAW - The birth of a tank killer*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

*General explains how Ukraine's plan to retake Crimea will collapse Russia*

1,695 views Nov 24, 2022
"Frankly, the Russian Federation could come apart at the seams over the next maybe five years or so." Ukraine's upcoming Crimean offensive could spell the end of the Russian federation, Former Supreme Allied Commander General Richard Shirreff tells #timesradio


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

*CSTO is on the decline. Armenia is ready to leave, and Kazakhstan escapes the Russian influence*

8,775 views Nov 24, 2022
Why the Russian 'NATO' – CSTO, does not work? Ukraine's new budget for 2023. We require 38 billion dollars to pay the social obligations for the budget sector workers. Ukraine will strongly depend on the international macro-financial support in 2023. The opinions of European politicians during and after the recognition of Russia as a country sponsoring terrorism in the new episdoe of the Daily Wrap-Up series.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

Go ahead and execute the whole national soccer team and see how that works out for the religious fanatics when they meet soccer fanatics on the streets! They better be careful with this guy or national sports heroes could fall in line behind him, including the national team, who let their feelings be known already in public.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595800983665352708


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Go ahead and execute the whole national soccer team and see how that works out for the religious fanatics when they meet soccer fanatics on the streets! They better be careful with this guy or national sports heroes could fall in line behind him, including the national team, who let their feelings be known already in public.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595800983665352708


any government that will arrest you for criticizing it, needs to be ousted and replaced with non fascists.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595530333386072081


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595924661342294019


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2022)

Shows ya who you are dealing with and why it would be a good idea to snuff him with a drone strike, a Ukrainian one of course, but targeting the bastard in his Moscow bedroom.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595759197647405056


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Shows ya who you are dealing with and why it would be a good idea to snuff him with a drone strike, a Ukrainian one of course, but targeting the bastard in his Moscow bedroom.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595759197647405056


they should send their most accomplished agent to return that hammer to pigozin...rectally.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they should send their most accomplished agent to return that hammer to pigozin...rectally.


Is it engraved “Thor Loser”?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Is it engraved “Thor Loser”?


you bring it to me, and i'll engrave it...20 years ago i would have delivered it personally


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 24, 2022)

Now Putin is declaring war on his own people. Multi-faceted a-hole this guy.









Russian parliament passes law banning 'LGBT propaganda' among adults


Russia's parliament approved on Thursday a bill that widens a prohibition of "LGBT propaganda" and restricts the "demonstration" of LGBT behaviour, making any expression of an LGBT lifestyle almost impossible.




www.reuters.com


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Now Putin is declaring war on his own people. Multi-faceted a-hole this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just like the Germans 90 years ago, or any of today’s theocracies. We’re still medieval.


----------



## printer (Nov 24, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Now Putin is declaring war on his own people. Multi-faceted a-hole this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Russia was losing population. Putin is trying to keep the Russian culture alive by converting foreign peopl's into Russians. Having gay people also cuts into the Russian population. Heck, they are trying to limit the amount of alcohol Russians consume in order to prop up the population (people more content drinking rather than having kids).


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2022)

printer said:


> Russia was losing population. Putin is trying to keep the Russian culture alive by converting foreign peopl's into Russians. Having gay people also cuts into the Russian population. Heck, they are trying to limit the amount of alcohol Russians consume in order to prop up the population (people more content drinking rather than having kids).


gotta give people something to live for, if you want them to live. making a bunch of criminal cronies richer while 90% of the country slides further into poverty apparently isn't a good enough incentive to procreate. why doom your children to the same bleak existence you "enjoy" ?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> gotta give people something to live for, if you want them to live. making a bunch of criminal cronies richer while 90% of the country slides further into poverty apparently isn't a good enough incentive to procreate. why doom your children to the same bleak existence you "enjoy" ?


somewhat reminiscent of red-hat logic.


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> just like the Germans 90 years ago, or any of today’s theocracies. We’re still medieval.


The US supreme court will be looking to do the same before long so I wonder what that says about the states.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> The US supreme court will be looking to do the same before long so I wonder what that says about the states.
> 
> View attachment 5230377


What it says to me is that the “family values” contingent: dominionists seeking outright theocracy — are having some successes. Reproductive rights are the canary in that coal mine, and the right to sexual identity and expression is the focus of the next stage of attack. The news items about trans athletes and alleged litterboxes in schools attest. Then there is the new war cry of “grooming”. 

The Extreme Court is likely to rule in favor of these assailants on our liberty, who display a savage irony by invoking the word freedom early and often.

Yeah, I’m not at all happy about it all.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 24, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> The US supreme court will be looking to do the same before long so I wonder what that says about the states.
> 
> View attachment 5230377


The supreme court was the worst result from trump getting elected. That mistake will live on for decades...


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 24, 2022)

printer said:


> Russia was losing population. Putin is trying to keep the Russian culture alive by converting foreign peopl's into Russians. Having gay people also cuts into the Russian population. Heck, they are trying to limit the amount of alcohol Russians consume in order to prop up the population (people more content drinking rather than having kids).


If he wants civil war then cutting off the vodka ought to do it. 

Looking at most of those russian women I'd think more vodka would help increase the population. The women should try drinking more after seeing the men too. Let's get drunk and screw!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> If he wants civil war then cutting off the vodka ought to do it.
> 
> Looking at most of those russian women I'd think more vodka would help increase the population. The women should try drinking more after seeing the men too. Let's get drunk and screw!


the heartbreak of Vodka Cock

it makes it difficult to Putin


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2022)

*Ukraine could supply gas and energy to European countires in the future – energy sector experts*

160 views Nov 25, 2022
The Russian strategy to 'freeze Europe' didn't work. On the contrary – the EU countries have filled the gas storages up to their maximum. Also, Ukraine has the potential to become an energy exporter to Europe in the future. Learn more about these prospects – in the following report.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2022)

This is what conservative government looks like in the UK, this is the foreign minister, and the PM is of Indian descent. American "conservatives" are of a different sort, and it has little to do with economic policy.






*Britain pledges winter aid to turn the tide on Putin's war*

7,339 views Nov 25, 2022
British Foreign Secretary James Cleverly unveiled millions of pounds in additional support for Ukraine during a visit to Kyiv on Friday (November 25), as the country grapples with Russian air strikes on vital infrastructure with winter setting in. Cleverly, who met President Volodymyr Zelenskiy and Foreign Minister Dmytro Kuleba, condemned Russia for targeting civilians, hospitals and energy infrastructure in attacks that have caused days of blackouts in the capital.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> any government that will arrest you for criticizing it, needs to be ousted and replaced with non fascists.


If they want the youth and populace to turn on them like a pack of dogs, then execute and make martyrs of their heroes. Allah won't save them from their wrath as they burn the Mullahs at the stake in the public squares.


----------



## printer (Nov 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> gotta give people something to live for, if you want them to live. making a bunch of criminal cronies richer while 90% of the country slides further into poverty apparently isn't a good enough incentive to procreate. why doom your children to the same bleak existence you "enjoy" ?


Actually Russia's standard of living has increased over the last 15-20 years. And the people have let the crooks run the country in return. No sense upsetting the apple cart if all it would get you is thrown in jail. The war has upset the apple cart, it was suppose to give Putin a boost in rating as he got in 2014. But the Ukrainians were more prepared than they were in 2014 and did not roll over.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2022)

printer said:


> Actually Russia's standard of living has increased over the last 15-20 years. And the people have let the crooks run the country in return. No sense upsetting the apple cart if all it would get you is thrown in jail. The war has upset the apple cart, it was suppose to give Putin a boost in rating as he got in 2014. But the Ukrainians were more prepared than they were in 2014 and did not roll over.


Just from oil revenue and mostly in European Russia, the Asian hinterland not so much, they should be living like kings, not like shit. Moving forward the economic situation looks dire and the longer it goes on, the more desperate it will become as things like railway locomotives and rolling stock wheel bearings wear out and vehicle parts become rare.. They are in a desperate situation with their natural gas too and shutting down the system would be fatal to the industry.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2022)

printer said:


> Actually Russia's standard of living has increased over the last 15-20 years. And the people have let the crooks run the country in return. No sense upsetting the apple cart if all it would get you is thrown in jail. The war has upset the apple cart, it was suppose to give Putin a boost in rating as he got in 2014. But the Ukrainians were more prepared than they were in 2014 and did not roll over.


as i understand it, the standard of living has risen for the "russian" russians, the Slavic russians. for the ethnic russians that make up 80% or so of the country, not so much. they may get a little "trickle down" effect, but russia doesn't waste infrastructure investment or social programs on "ethnic" russians...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2022)

printer said:


> Actually Russia's *standard of living has increased* over the last 15-20 years. And the people have let the crooks run the country in return. No sense upsetting the apple cart if all it would get you is thrown in jail. The war has upset the apple cart, it was suppose to give Putin a boost in rating as he got in 2014. But the Ukrainians were more prepared than they were in 2014 and did not roll over.


from “very bad” to “bad”


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 25, 2022)

wtg Armenia....oh lushy and pooty freaking out, love the 2 colors on the table......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595720663427334144


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wtg Armenia....oh lushy and pooty freaking out, love the 2 colors on the table......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595720663427334144


"allies" that are only allies out of fear, are no allies at all, and will gather together at the first chance to stab you in the back...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "allies" that are only allies out of fear, are no allies at all, and will gather together at the first chance to stab you in the back...


did ya ck the table?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2022)

One of the reasons why winter will be hard on the Russians, the Ukrainians have lots of small commercial tactical drones now that can drop one or up to four grenade bombs or even one mortar bomb on trenches and foxholes. There isn't much cover in winter, and they can do it day and night and it appears to be an effective way of reducing or eliminating dug in enemy positions from miles away. Two guys with drones sitting in a trench seem to be able to do more damage to the enemy than two guys sitting in a trench with guns. This winter they will be dropping bombs down the stove pipes sticking out of the dugouts, they can drop down low at night for accuracy and maybe make a game of it! Exploding stoves might be a problem for Russian troops this winter.

Hitting a sector of the line you are planning to assault with a couple of hundred of these and people who already know where all the targets are, could save your side a lot of lives when combined with mortars and your artillery countering theirs. Other than that, just the stress and constant attrition these things would cause operating overhead the enemy would give your side a big advantage. Until ways of countering them are available they will continue to be of tactical and strategic value on the battlefield, this war is proving that with DIY innovations, but they are getting much better, professional and more accurate.






*Ukrainians drop bombs into Russian trenches with weaponised drones*

33,665 views Nov 25, 2022
This footage released by the 30th Separate Mechanised Brigade of Ukraine reportedly shows Ukrainian troops dropping bombs on Russian forces in Eastern Ukraine. The Ukrainian forces drop the bomb from a weaponised drone from above.


----------



## ANC (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2022)

My brother-in-law was a Navy veteran of the cold war and one day after the fall of the USSR I was visiting and told him congratulations you won the cold war, nobody ever told him or other veterans that. The evil they stood against was just as bad as Vlad in spite of all the mistakes made over the decades battling it in a global ideological fight, as they tried to con the developing world. Communism never lasted long in China and had an even shorter life in Vietnam and supporting strongmen went away with the cold war.

Old cold warriors might yet see the last of the evil empire, or at least the zombie version of it trying to rise from the grave where the Ukrainians are beating it back down while burying it. It died using the weapons it made and paid for during the cold war too, for the most part they were killed by their own leftovers, until more modern weapons arrived first as an effective sprinkling and lately in a flood. The stupid bastards will even end up paying the entire cost of the war, including loans and aid given to Ukraine, as well as reparations to them, we already have enough of their money frozen in our banks to cover it.


----------



## printer (Nov 25, 2022)

*Merkel says she lost sway with Russia as a lame duck: ‘For Putin, only power counts’*
Former German leader Angela Merkel says her decision to step down as chancellor last year caused her to lose sway with Russia in the months leading up to its invasion of Ukraine.

“The feeling was very clear: ‘In terms of power politics, you are through,'” Merkel said in a recent interview with the German magazine Der Spiegel, per Insider. “For [Russian President Vladimir] Putin, only power counts.”

Merkel stepped down as chancellor in December 2021 after 16 years in the role. Less than three months after she officially retired, Russia invaded Ukraine, initiating a war that has now dragged on for nine months.

“I no longer had the power to push my ideas through because everyone knew ‘she’ll be gone by autumn,'” she said, The Guardian reported.
During her final months in office in the summer of 2021, Merkel said she and French President Emmanuel Macron unsuccessfully attempted to set up talks between the European Union and Putin over tensions with Ukraine.

Merkel also noted that Putin chose to include Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov in his final meeting with her in August 2021, even though they had previously met one-on-one.








Merkel says she lost sway with Russia as a lame duck: ‘For Putin, only power counts’


Former German leader Angela Merkel says her decision to step down as chancellor last year caused her to lose sway with Russia in the months leading up to its invasion of Ukraine. “The feeling…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2022)

why does he even bother lying to them? real mothers challenged him, and his response is to search out the most docile, sympathetic mothers in the entire country, tell them a load of shit, and send them home, empty handed...so those few women, and a few of their more gullible friends may be placated for a short time. what about all those other mothers of dead sons, who haven't been placated? who haven't been addressed? who have been ignored? does he really expect them to go away after smearing shit in the eyes of those other, gullible women who have been blinded with grief for their children? pain clouds some eyes, and clears others.
https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/putin-meet-mothers-soldiers-fighting-ukraine-2022-11-25/


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why does he even bother lying to them? real mothers challenged him, and his response is to search out the most docile, sympathetic mothers in the entire country, tell them a load of shit, and send them home, empty handed...so those few women, and a few of their more gullible friends may be placated for a short time. what about all those other mothers of dead sons, who haven't been placated? who haven't been addressed? who have been ignored? does he really expect them to go away after smearing shit in the eyes of those other, gullible women who have been blinded with grief for their children? pain clouds some eyes, and clears others.
> https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/putin-meet-mothers-soldiers-fighting-ukraine-2022-11-25/


just fyi...it was all for show


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596200795912929281


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2022)

These poor bastards are suffering from hypothermia, why waste a grenade on them, half are dead already from the cold. Winter is just getting started and Russia will lose far more men to hypothermia and frostbite than combat, it will kill more than bullets and shells. It's not so much gruesome as tragic and stupid.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596017726212169728


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 25, 2022)

oh thia is really fucked up.....the mothers aren't real, and guess who else isn't real during this...ol pooty himself...his face is photoshoped on to a character.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596229900058636289
talk bout low of the low.....wait till those real mother wake up and ask where they're son's are.........here is a hint....dumps and chrematoriums all to hide the truth


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why does he even bother lying to them? real mothers challenged him, and his response is to search out the most docile, sympathetic mothers in the entire country, tell them a load of shit, and send them home, empty handed...so those few women, and a few of their more gullible friends may be placated for a short time. what about all those other mothers of dead sons, who haven't been placated? who haven't been addressed? who have been ignored? does he really expect them to go away after smearing shit in the eyes of those other, gullible women who have been blinded with grief for their children? pain clouds some eyes, and clears others.
> https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/putin-meet-mothers-soldiers-fighting-ukraine-2022-11-25/


The video of the war will last a long time on YouTube and other platforms and this war will be the most well documented conflict of this scale in history. Many will know where and how they died, their crimes too and eventually why they died, if they can accept it was for nothing. The effects of this war will live on longer in Russia than in Ukraine, in terms of death, misery, poverty and political upheaval. Losing a war is never good, but when you fuck yourself and pay the entire shot for your own destruction, and your enemy's future prosperity, well it kinda feels like being Elon Musk at the moment!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2022)

*Update from Ukraine | Ukraine on counterattack | The key battle for Melitopol is coming soon*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2022)

Not an army, a horde of orcs, this is how they make them, freeze to death in Ukraine while guarded by assholes with machine guns to kill them if they run, retreat or try to stay warm. Having the right to vote and have your vote count, is a lot easier than freezing to death in Ukraine as a slave for an asshole. This will be the repeated lesson for the Russians until they get it or are dead. Ukraine won't need as many bullets and shells winter will do the work for them in most cases, but munitions are needed to keep the pressure on and the Russians moving and freezing in holes and trenches. The higher the body count, the bigger the political impact it will have back in Russia I suppose. The more equipment and weapons they lose the bigger the impact on their military power and influence too and the less of a future threat they become, since they can't make modern weapons or much of anything else.

The last criminals to die over this war will be the ones running Russia now.






*Not eager to send Moscow citizens to death, Russia drafts convicts of strict regime colonies*

4,193 views Nov 25, 2022
Russian prisoners who serve sentences in the colonies of Siberia and the Far East continue to be recruited into the 'WAGNER' PMC to participate in the war in Ukraine. Even the situation with the ex-prisoner Yevgeniy Nuzhin, who was executed after being released from captivity, did not stop such mobilisation. According to 'Siberia. Realities', a private military company recruited convicts from at least six regions beyond the Urals to fight in Ukraine in November alone. 150-200 people, on average, were taken from each colony. How convicts in Siberia end up at war in Ukraine – learn in our story.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2022)

printer said:


> *Merkel says she lost sway with Russia as a lame duck: ‘For Putin, only power counts’*
> Former German leader Angela Merkel says her decision to step down as chancellor last year caused her to lose sway with Russia in the months leading up to its invasion of Ukraine.
> 
> “The feeling was very clear: ‘In terms of power politics, you are through,'” Merkel said in a recent interview with the German magazine Der Spiegel, per Insider. “For [Russian President Vladimir] Putin, only power counts.”
> ...


Putin had contempt for her and the more leverage he had with gas over Germany, the more contempt he had for them being such greed driven suckers, as he drove a wedge into NATO and disarmed the Germans. He knew she feared large dogs, so he brought one to a meeting with her and laughed at her discomfort on TV FFS.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2022)

What a dumb cunt, snatching defeat from the jaws of victory and fucking up vital alliances needed for the future. The geopolitical bargain of the century and blunder by another imperial thinker like this guy. This war will end in Russia's defeat followed by political and cultural change in Russia, then it's dissolution as a continental federation/empire. It will probably shrink into European Russia and some hinterland east of the Urals.

Fortunately, clearer heads prevail at the state department, and they are driving Putin's demise after Trump nearly killed them off with staff cuts and political interference. He needed them out of the way so Jared and his other bag men could pick up foreign bribes in exchange for policy. Ukraine and Rudy's efforts were but one example, but there was big money involved elsewhere as everybody from Jared to Flynn tried to cash in. You might as well disband the army as do what Trump did to the state department for greed and treason, it has a worse effect.









Congress should end the war in Ukraine by withdrawing from NATO


Congress can end the war in Ukraine and win a Nobel Peace Prize by enacting a statute withdrawing the United States from NATO.




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What a dumb cunt, snatching defeat from the jaws of victory and fucking up vital alliances needed for the future. The geopolitical bargain of the century and blunder by another imperial thinker like this guy. This war will end in Russia's defeat followed by political and cultural change in Russia, then it's dissolution as a continental federation/empire. It will probably shrink into European Russia and some hinterland east of the Urals.
> 
> Fortunately, clearer heads prevail at the state department, and they are driving Putin's demise after Trump nearly killed them off with staff cuts and political interference. He needed them out of the way so Jared and his other bag men could pick up foreign bribes in exchange for policy. Ukraine and Rudy's efforts were but one example, but there was big money involved elsewhere as everybody from Jared to Flynn tried to cash in. You might as well disband the army as do what Trump did to the state department for greed and treason, it has a worse effect.
> 
> ...


The author probably has money in Russian securities.


----------



## printer (Nov 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What a dumb cunt, snatching defeat from the jaws of victory and fucking up vital alliances needed for the future. The geopolitical bargain of the century and blunder by another imperial thinker like this guy. This war will end in Russia's defeat followed by political and cultural change in Russia, then it's dissolution as a continental federation/empire. It will probably shrink into European Russia and some hinterland east of the Urals.
> 
> Fortunately, clearer heads prevail at the state department, and they are driving Putin's demise after Trump nearly killed them off with staff cuts and political interference. He needed them out of the way so Jared and his other bag men could pick up foreign bribes in exchange for policy. Ukraine and Rudy's efforts were but one example, but there was big money involved elsewhere as everybody from Jared to Flynn tried to cash in. You might as well disband the army as do what Trump did to the state department for greed and treason, it has a worse effect.
> 
> ...


I read that and didn't bother posting it as the author did not have a firm grip on reality.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2022)

printer said:


> I read that and didn't bother posting it as the author did not have a firm grip on reality.


Anyone suggesting isolationism does not display an honest grasp of American history.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2022)

Europe is starting to accuse us of profiteering, and crying over the IRA. Apparently some EU leaders think that America strengthening itself means we won't need them any more...why does it feel like i'm talking about the plot of a bad soap opera?
https://www.politico.eu/article/vladimir-putin-war-europe-ukraine-gas-inflation-reduction-act-ira-joe-biden-rift-west-eu-accuses-us-of-profiting-from-war/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2022)

*Tents in holes, no stoves, no training, command flees – this is how Russia 'doesn't abandon its own'*

120,798 views Nov 24, 2022
In Russia, in addition to the ongoing mobilisation among the male population, now they are openly talking about the need for a transition to a ‘mobilisation economy’. Such statements are heard amid regular riots of mobilised for war in Ukraine. The reasons for scandals are typical: conditions in which soldiers have to live, the attitude of commanders towards them, recruits being massively killed. The arrests of those who refuse to go to the frontline were added to this. About the realities of the mobilised men – learn in our story.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2022)

*Analysis: Russia using 'human wave' troops in Donbas*

471,884 views Nov 25, 2022
Prof Michael Clarke analyses the latest situation on the ground in Ukraine, with Russia suffering heavy troop losses in the Donbas region.

He explains how the Zaporizhzhia nuclear power plant and three others remain under continued attack and have gone offline from the main electricity grid, now relying on backup generators.

The strategy of attacking such infrastructure is a hallmark of General Sergey Surovikin who says that he "has the technical means of making Ukraine surrender", says Prof Clarke.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Analysis: Russia using 'human wave' troops in Donbas*
> 
> 471,884 views Nov 25, 2022
> Prof Michael Clarke analyses the latest situation on the ground in Ukraine, with Russia suffering heavy troop losses in the Donbas region.
> ...


it's time to give Ukraine some weapons that will reach into russia and put their fucking lights out...whats good for the goose is good for the shitty diseased russian gander


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's time to give Ukraine some weapons that will reach into russia and put their fucking lights out...whats good for the goose is good for the shitty diseased russian gander


From the drone strikes they are doing on Crimea; I'd say the probably have the means to turn some lights off in Russia at least. However, would it be wise to retaliate at this point, it will probably not stop the attacks, shooting down them down and running out of missiles will. Retaliation in kind would remove the moral high ground and could have international repercussions. Ukraine is looking at a 300 billion Euro pay off of seized Russian money from the EU, with perhaps more coming from the UK and US. It would be used to payback aid given and help to alleviate Europe's financial problems too. Ukraine will spend a lot of that money in the EU too and every contractor and building supplier in the EU will be in on the action for reconstruction.

I think they can retaliate in kind and I'm looking for reasons they haven't, one would be it would probably be a war crime to attack the power grid, even if they are attacking yours. Just because they mistreat prisoners, doesn't mean you can also, civilized people live by standards and law, it's what they are fighting for after all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2022)

*See ex-military official's warning about Putin and nuclear power plants*

11,122 views Nov 26, 2022
Retired Col. Cedric Leighton discusses Russia's attacks on the energy infrastructure in Ukraine that has caused massive blackouts. #CNN #News


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2022)

Think Joe talked to Xi about supplying China with the latest covid vaccines? There have been reports that Xi is in poor health and his personal paranoia about covid seems to be affecting public policy. They are fighting a losing battle and Joe should be able to use vaccines as leverage or at least goodwill, unless Xi and his cronies already have those vaccines, fuck everybody else! China is one of those places where change happens from the top down, but they can feel the heat coming from below.






*Protests grow throughout China over COVID-19 lockdowns | DW News*

6,595 views Nov 26, 2022
Unrest is growing in China over strict COVID-19 lockdown measures. Protests have broken out in several parts of the country, including in the Xinjiang region, where many people have been barred from leaving their homes for more than three months. Protests in the regional capital Urumqi came after an apartment block fire killed ten people. Some residents say the restrictions on movement hampered rescue efforts. Growing frustration over the lockdowns almost three years after the pandemic broke out is increasingly putting Beijing's 'Zero-Covid' policy under pressure.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> From the drone strikes they are doing on Crimea; I'd say the probably have the means to turn some lights off in Russia at least. However, would it be wise to retaliate at this point, it will probably not stop the attacks, shooting down them down and running out of missiles will. Retaliation in kind would remove the moral high ground and could have international repercussions. Ukraine is looking at a 300 billion Euro pay off of seized Russian money from the EU, with perhaps more coming from the UK and US. It would be used to payback aid given and help to alleviate Europe's financial problems too. Ukraine will spend a lot of that money in the EU too and every contractor and building supplier in the EU will be in on the action for reconstruction.
> 
> I think they can retaliate in kind and I'm looking for reasons they haven't, one would be it would probably be a war crime to attack the power grid, even if they are attacking yours. Just because they mistreat prisoners, doesn't mean you can also, civilized people live by standards and law, it's what they are fighting for after all.


why would retaliation in kind remove the moral high ground? they wouldn't be targeting civilians, they wouldn't be targeting schools or hospitals, or apartment buildings...all things the russians have done from the start. i see not one reason in the world that the Ukrainians starting to destroy russia's infrastructure in retaliation would effect any kind of moral ground...and it is WAY past time to bring some of the war home to the russians. why should they get to dictate where the destruction happens? why should anything of theirs be out of bounds? letting them stay warm and comfortable this winter is a strategic error. if they want the russian people to get rid of putin, give them some fucking incentives to do so...turn their lights and heat off, and let putin try to talk his way out of that with a staged meeting...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why would retaliation in kind remove the moral high ground? they wouldn't be targeting civilians, they wouldn't be targeting schools or hospitals, or apartment buildings...all things the russians have done from the start. i see not one reason in the world that the Ukrainians starting to destroy russia's infrastructure in retaliation would effect any kind of moral ground...and it is WAY past time to bring some of the war home to the russians. why should they get to dictate where the destruction happens? why should anything of theirs be out of bounds? letting them stay warm and comfortable this winter is a strategic error. if they want the russian people to get rid of putin, give them some fucking incentives to do so...turn their lights and heat off, and let putin try to talk his way out of that with a staged meeting...


They may do it yet, but haven't up to this point for a reason, those drones can go north as well as south and producing a lot of them in a short time should not be an issue with containerloads of parts from abroad. Make the fiberglass wings and fuse in molds with fiberglass, composite or even fiber reinforced plastic and add the parts you imported, after testing the basic design of course.

They would need to do it with their own drones and not US shit and it might drive Vlad over the edge for nukes or chemicals. I'm pretty sure it would be a war crime and might lead to a hold on some EU cash collected from the Russians in the EU courts etc. Ukraine is going before the world court and courtrooms around the world for reparations from Russia and to prosecute war crimes and perhaps even get its kidnapped citizens back, and a raccoon apparently. They will need to be clean as a cat's asshole when they go to court. Just some of the possible reasons, aside from Uncle Sam advising them not too because they have inside info on the reaction in Russia if the lights go out, for the whole winter. 

Don't disturb the bear while he is being blead to death on the battlefield and his economy is collapsing, as the corner he is in tightens. The Ukrainians should be OK this winter, as Winston said, you do your worst, and we will do our best. The Ukrainians will tolerate it because they know by next summer at the latest, they will break Russia's back, besides they know how to make wood stoves from junk laying around and generators are pouring into the place by the thousands. Power systems from all over Europe use the same standard equipment and are also lending them aid. There are also nuclear power stations in Ukraine under Russian control and shutting off the lights back home might provoke something nasty, and they owe it to those giving them aid to prevent this from happening. Just some of the considerations.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2022)

why would one combatant in an armed conflict attacking his opponents infrastructure be a war crime? that doesn't make any sense. intentionally killing civilians is a war crime, intentionally bombing electrical substations full of transformers sure seems like it ought to be a valid target.
same for water treatment plants, sewage plants, rail yards. why would any of that be considered a war crime? 
while we're at it, broadcast towers, and the lines connecting russia to the rest of the world's telecomm systems ought to be valid targets as well.
this whole wait and let them choke themselves to death shit is just that...shit...it's past time to help them choke themselves.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why would one combatant in an armed conflict attacking his opponents infrastructure be a war crime? that doesn't make any sense. intentionally killing civilians is a war crime, intentionally bombing electrical substations full of transformers sure seems like it ought to be a valid target.
> same for water treatment plants, sewage plants, rail yards. why would any of that be considered a war crime?
> while we're at it, broadcast towers, and the lines connecting russia to the rest of the world's telecomm systems ought to be valid targets as well.
> this whole wait and let them choke themselves to death shit is just that...shit...it's past time to help them choke themselves.


perhaps because infrastructure is shot through with many noncombatants. 

It’s why the Allies going after German industrial capacity got so ugly.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> perhaps because infrastructure is shot through with many noncombatants.
> 
> It’s why the Allies going after German industrial capacity got so ugly.


well fuck, lets just let the motherfucking russians do what the fuck ever they want, as long as they bury the last Ukrainian with clean hands...
some people seem to be antiseptic armchair generals...war is fucking dirty, if you aren't dirty at the end of the day, you didn't fucking participate, you second guessed. or DIED.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why would one combatant in an armed conflict attacking his opponents infrastructure be a war crime? that doesn't make any sense. intentionally killing civilians is a war crime, intentionally bombing electrical substations full of transformers sure seems like it ought to be a valid target.
> same for water treatment plants, sewage plants, rail yards. why would any of that be considered a war crime?
> while we're at it, broadcast towers, and the lines connecting russia to the rest of the world's telecomm systems ought to be valid targets as well.
> this whole wait and let them choke themselves to death shit is just that...shit...it's past time to help them choke themselves.


I dunno, just guessing at what I figure is their restraint, since I believe they have the equivalent of flying 155mm artillery shell that can go hundreds of miles and likely penetrate Russian air defenses.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well fuck, lets just let the motherfucking russians do what the fuck ever they want, as long as they bury the last Ukrainian with clean hands...
> some people seem to be antiseptic armchair generals...war is fucking dirty, if you aren't dirty at the end of the day, you didn't fucking participate, you second guessed. or DIED.


It’s always a matter of scale. We can attack infrastructure targets much more cleanly now than then. But tank battles and dumb artillery are not the way. 
Imo the capacity to do it cleaner (with a concomitant expenditure of scarce smart weapons) brings with it an obligation. It is not as black/white as your complaint suggests to me. 

The Russians are focusing attack on nuclear power plants. This is the sort of malice that could get Nato flying missions over the battlefield. It is a complex and interesting situation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2022)

*Let's talk about Poland, HIMARS, and Russia....*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It’s always a matter of scale. We can attack infrastructure targets much more cleanly now than then. But tank battles and dumb artillery are not the way.
> Imo the capacity to do it cleaner (with a concomitant expenditure of scarce smart weapons) brings with it an obligation. It is not as black/white as your complaint suggests to me.
> 
> The Russians are focusing attack on nuclear power plants. This is the sort of malice that could get Nato flying missions over the battlefield. It is a complex and interesting situation.


it IS a complex and interesting situation, i do not deny that...i do very highly doubt that we will ever, and i do mean EVER see NATO do one fucking thing to anyone, anywhere, ever...that does not seem to be their purpose. their purpose seems to me to be very much the same as putin's stockpile of moldy, out of date, poorly maintained nukes...a hollow threat.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it IS a complex and interesting situation, i do not deny that...i do very highly doubt that we will ever, and i do mean EVER see NATO do one fucking thing to anyone, anywhere, ever...that does not seem to be their purpose. their purpose seems to me to be very much the same as putin's stockpile of moldy, out of date, poorly maintained nukes...a hollow threat.


another premise I hope we won’t get to test. 

(I also surmise that the nukes are maintained to a higher standard than Russian army stuff. Their air force has been better-kept, as the MiG-31 engagements have revealed. Bet the TU-160s also get above-average care as a primarily strategic platform. And don’t get me started on the subs.)

I think that there are defined thresholds that will get Nato directly involved. Causing a radiation leak at one of the power plants … I think odds are better than even that’s one such threshold. Even unsmart old tube/rocket artillery has a small enough cep that intent may be assigned.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> another premise I hope we won’t get to test.
> 
> (I also surmise that the nukes are maintained to a higher standard than Russian army stuff. Their air force has been better-kept, as the MiG-31 engagements have revealed. Bet the TU-160s also get above-average care as a primarily strategic platform. And don’t get me started on the subs.)
> 
> I think that there are defined thresholds that will get Nato directly involved. Causing a radiation leak at one of the power plants … I think odds are better than even that’s one such threshold. Even unsmart old tube/rocket artillery has a small enough cep that intent may be assigned.


Not like i need to tell anyone, but i tend towards pessimism, and i'm impatient. I usually do just about everything i want done, myself. I don't trust others to do shit the way i want it done, and i got tired of arguing with people about it a long time ago.
i also grew up watching the man in the iron mask, the three musketeers, robin hood, Sherlock Holmes, reading the same kind of thing, with a good dose of Howard, Burroughs, Assimov, Bradbury. I think maybe I have a sense of chivalry, and sitting on the sidelines watching a smaller country fight a larger, hostile neighbor, with our weapons...makes me feel like a fucking coward...like i live in a country of cowards, that's part of a larger, grandiose "world police"...that is made up of cowards. tip toeing around a bully makes the bile rise in my throat. there is one proven way to deal with a bully...but you can't do that, because we, like fucking morons, didn't finish them off after WW2...and then we GAVE MORE NUKES TO RUSSIA when they dissolved as the ussr, and the smaller soviet block countries gained independence. Of course, our greatest enemy on earth PROMISED us that they wouldn't use those nukes against the countries that gave them up, and we PROMISED the countries that gave them up that we would protect them in return.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 26, 2022)

Weird stoner moment:

Ua has an oopsie with another air defence...

Poland declares war withe ua

Ua surrender 

Poland(nato)..takes it.....defeacto nato????

Just a thought


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Weird stoner moment:
> 
> Ua has an oopsie with another air defence...
> 
> ...


that sounds as legitimate as a lot of shit that they actually do...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that sounds as legitimate as a lot of shit that they actually do...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2022)

y’all seen this bullshit? It’s like unloading your gun and then throwing the cartridges at someone. 





__





Russia likely removing nuclear warheads from missiles and firing at Ukraine - British intelligence






www.ukrinform.net


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2022)

*Why Russia cannot become a democracy*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> y’all seen this bullshit? It’s like unloading your gun and then throwing the cartridges at someone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess that's about all they got left...wonder what they'll do when they run out of those?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> guess that's about all they got left...wonder what they'll do when they run out of those?


Fight them down to spears and shields, when the rockets run out, and the air defenses increase, they will repair their grid. 30% of the equipment the Ukrainians have is now down for maintenance and repair while more continues to arrive. The Ukrainians are mostly slaughtering mobiks sent in human wave attacks in the east, wearing them down with artillery at little cost to themselves, but killing large numbers of poorly equipped and untrained troops. When the ground freezes up, they reset and rebuild, they will strike the Russians again in a large operation. They are continuing to pin large forces of Russians in the southwest near Kherson and sooner or later they will drive to the south coast and cut the Russians in half. They already cut rail traffic to the region and Crimea, the Kerch bridge is out for rail traffic and it's just a matter of time until the finish them off in the south.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2022)

If you thought liberal democracies are facing problems, try the authoritarians, from Russia's near collapse, to Iran's riots and revolution and now China's people have apparently had enough of Xi. This might not change the leadership directly, but it will cause the elites to think harder about it. Next, I suppose south Korea will attack North Korea and snuff the fat little fucker after a massive precision missile strike while over running his starved slave army. Russia and China off the table with internal political turmoil, you never know what the future might hold.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596580477041016832


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you thought liberal democracies are facing problems, try the authoritarians, from Russia's near collapse, to Iran's riots and revolution and now China's people have apparently had enough of Xi. This might not change the leadership directly, but it will cause the elites to think harder about it. Next, I suppose south Korea will attack North Korea and snuff the fat little fucker after a massive precision missile strike while over running his starved slave army. Russia and China off the table with internal political turmoil, you never know what the future might hold.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596580477041016832


there are some brave people in China...who stand up for what's right, against odds i would think at least three times about facing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596587524205314048


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596622781118316544


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there are some brave people in China...who stand up for what's right, against odds i would think at least three times about facing.
> View attachment 5231144


Sometimes bravery is just a case of I'm fed the fuck up and I just don't give a flying fuck no more!

That guy must have had a set of cajones on him tho.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596540185717932032


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

Beards are back after WW1 eliminated them from soldiers faces, you would think that with the talk of chemical usage by the Russians and all the nuclear threats, they would be gone.

Looks like the focus is shifting to China, Russia is as good as done, stick a fork in them. We will end up with a north/south Korea situation there, with a prosperous Ukraine and a nightmare Russia, someone will need to build a fence with razor wire, to keep them in or out.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596871551122644995


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

Opening this place up and others in central Asia could shake up world oil prices.









US provides Chevron limited authorization to pump oil in Venezuela after reaching humanitarian agreement | CNN Politics


The US has granted Chevron limited authorization to resume pumping oil from Venezuela following the announcement Saturday that the Venezuelan government and the opposition group have reached an agreement on humanitarian relief and will continue to negotiate for a solution to the country's...




www.cnn.com


----------



## CCGNZ (Nov 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fight them down to spears and shields, when the rockets run out, and the air defenses increase, they will repair their grid. 30% of the equipment the Ukrainians have is now down for maintenance and repair while more continues to arrive. The Ukrainians are mostly slaughtering mobiks sent in human wave attacks in the east, wearing them down with artillery at little cost to themselves, but killing large numbers of poorly equipped and untrained troops. When the ground freezes up, they reset and rebuild, they will strike the Russians again in a large operation. They are continuing to pin large forces of Russians in the southwest near Kherson and sooner or later they will drive to the south coast and cut the Russians in half. They already cut rail traffic to the region and Crimea, the Kerch bridge is out for rail traffic and it's just a matter of time until the finish them off in the south.


Your tactical analisis is on the money,but we aren't dealing w/a rational actor in Putin,I've been thinking where the end game is in this conflict,last night I saw a former KGB guy on CNN( I forget his name,but he's not new as I've seen him before this war offer commentary),He claims we are on the brink of conflagration,says hoping for Putin overthrow is basically a pipe dream. As time has gone on we've settled in to a comfort zone here. While Russian conventional performance has been shockingly poor, their nuclear forces are still robust. Without a way to save face for Russia I don't know the of a outcome that averts disaster.I can't see Putin accepting a total defeat in which Ukraine wins back all pre 2014 territory which an emboldened Ukraine states as their only acceptable outcome.I don't have solutions to this situation,my fingers are crossed,but my enthusiasm for a WW2 style good over evil clearcut victory is tempered.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596622781118316544


forewarned is forearmed...Lukashenko is no prize, but he has to be better than zas


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Your tactical analisis is on the money,but we aren't dealing w/a rational actor in Putin,I've been thinking where the end game is in this conflict,last night I saw a former KGB guy on CNN( I forget his name,but he's not new as I've seen him before this war offer commentary),He claims we are on the brink of conflagration,says hoping for Putin overthrow is basically a pipe dream. As time has gone on we've settled in to a comfort zone here. While Russian conventional performance has been shockingly poor, their nuclear forces are still robust. Without a way to save face for Russia I don't know the of a outcome that averts disaster.I can't see Putin accepting a total defeat in which Ukraine wins back all pre 2014 territory which an emboldened Ukraine states as their only acceptable outcome.I don't have solutions to this situation,my fingers are crossed,but my enthusiasm for a WW2 style good over evil clearcut victory is tempered.


either he will or he won't...either way, russia is fucked for at least decades, already.
if he uses a nuke, or chemical weapons, perhaps NATO will finally get the fuck off of their hands and send some men in, do some heavy bombing runs of known nuclear sites, and basically escalate the sanctions into full blown embargoes, with nothing going in or out of russia at all. if they threaten further strikes, then as far as i'm concerned, that should be sufficient provocation to bomb the entire country into a pile of broken bricks. if they want to act like neanderthals, they can go back to living in caves.
if putin either comes to some semblance of sanity, or is deposed/dies from the cancer everyone claims is eating him alive, then russia may survive, and might recover in a couple of generations, but there will be little if any outside aid for them, they'll have to struggle back to their pre war economy on their own, while previous customers tell them to shove their natural gas right back up their asses...they'll have to rely on grain and ore sales to rebuild, which will make it slow going.


----------



## printer (Nov 27, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Weird stoner moment:
> 
> Ua has an oopsie with another air defence...
> 
> ...


Could have a referendum.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Your tactical analisis is on the money,but we aren't dealing w/a rational actor in Putin,I've been thinking where the end game is in this conflict,last night I saw a former KGB guy on CNN( I forget his name,but he's not new as I've seen him before this war offer commentary),He claims we are on the brink of conflagration,says hoping for Putin overthrow is basically a pipe dream. As time has gone on we've settled in to a comfort zone here. While Russian conventional performance has been shockingly poor, their nuclear forces are still robust. Without a way to save face for Russia I don't know the of a outcome that averts disaster.I can't see Putin accepting a total defeat in which Ukraine wins back all pre 2014 territory which an emboldened Ukraine states as their only acceptable outcome.I don't have solutions to this situation,my fingers are crossed,but my enthusiasm for a WW2 style good over evil clearcut victory is tempered.


The consequences of his actions are his concern, he has a way out and it is out of all of Ukraine or he's as good as dead, even faster than might otherwise be the case. It is the only way he can arrest the slide and focus on retaining power and suppressing the opposition. The war won't end until he is gone and if he doesn't sign a meaningful peace, it will continue elsewhere like in Belarus. The more of his forces and economy that are destroyed the better their chances of freedom and it would give Ukraine, Poland and the Baltic states security and a friendly neighbor. Ukraine can ally with them outside NATO and deal with Russia on its own after this war destroys their military power. 

Nukes are useless in this situation, and they would be useless if Asian republics wanted to break away from the Russian federation. America has lots of nukes but using them on rebel American citizens would be frowned upon! So would using them right next door to your own major population centers, 80% of ethnic Russians live in European Russia close to Ukraine, Moscow is only a couple of hundred miles from the border of Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

The coming slaughter of the mobiks, offensive operations chew up men and equipment the Russians don't have and with proper artillery support it will turn into a massacre. As soon as they get in range of the guns the killing will begin miles behind the front. The Russians desperately need to drive the Ukrainians back out of artillery range of the costal rail line, their only rail supply route to southern Ukraine and Crimea. The Ukrainians will counterattack after the Russian attacks have spent themselves and go all the way to the coast and divide the Russian forces. Since the Russians can't maneuver with untrained troops, poor leadership and poor communications, the Ukrainians could punch through and encircle a bunch of them.






*Russia will attack from three directions*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> forewarned is forearmed...Lukashenko is no prize, but he has to be better than zas


A European refugee if he was smart, he would seek political asylum after grabbing some cash and heading west, then hiring a good lawyer.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A European refugee if he was smart, he would seek political asylum after grabbing some cash and heading west, then hiring a good lawyer.


if he had any balls, he would gather his loyal staff, go and shoot this Zas guy in the head, then kick every russian in the country the fuck out. what are they gonna do? invade in retaliation?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

Note the cellphones, control of information is essential for a dictatorship to maintain power, people are dissatisfied and can communicate, network and organize. Who watches the watchers when they are pissed too? The more Xi personally drives the policy because of personal paranoia, the more isolated he will become inside his own government. Maybe it's a feature of despots, Putin isolated himself over covid too and Trump is reported to be a germophobe, but his performance with covid proved he wasn't a very good one, even at that. Fear of poisoning would be another thing, because right about now some Russians would like to see Vlad glow in the dark or bleed through the eyeballs before croaking.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596918605932728320


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if he had any balls, he would gather his loyal staff, go and shoot this Zas guy in the head, then kick every russian in the country the fuck out. what are they gonna do? invade in retaliation?


What would the dumb cunts attack Ukraine with? The Belarussian army will rebel and shoot their commanders if they don't join too. As soon as this guy takes over, the Russian security forces will move on them and make them prisoners, unless they act first, they know what is coming, if Lukashenko is killed. The reason he couldn't go to war for Vlad was that the army would mutiny and if they attack Ukraine, it means war and regime change in Minsk with a shift to the west. It would be a bad mistake for Vlad to try and attack through there again, they are facing constantly trained and battle-hardened very well-equipped territorials, who are in defensive positions with the ground in front of them well prepared with surprises. They would know their plan and timetable too, so you can imagine what would happen.

I have no doubt the Ukrainians are telling the Belarusians and their troops what will happen with Russians at their backs forcing them into the slaughter then taking over their country. They broadcast propaganda to them even on their military radios, they get a lot more western news than Russians do. Besides Belarus has a government in exile ready to move to Minsk overnight with instant protection and recognition from Ukraine and probably Poland too. Ukraine will invade Belarus in support of Belarussian fighters in Ukraine now and rebels in Belarus along with mutinous army units, if Vlad is stupid enough to invade from there again with a new puppet running Belarus. Imagine suddenly joining a failing empire under sanctions and losing a war without a national referendum, it's as much of an invasion and takeover as they tried in Ukraine.


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We will end up with a north/south Korea situation there, with a prosperous Ukraine and a nightmare Russia, someone will need to build a fence with razor wire, to keep them in or out.


They could hire tRump to build a wall and even get Russia to pay for it! He'll be bankrupt once all his cases are done and once he gets out of jail he'll be looking for work and I hear he has experience.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

So is Xi gonna have the "great slaughter" of Chinese citizens or what? By absorbing Hong Kong, they also absorbed a lot of democratic thinkers, people who lived under liberal democratic government. Perhaps the people and many in the party see the folly of one-man lifetime rule when watching the news about Russia and Putin, most can put 2 and 2 together. The government will bend or break, but Xi will lose so much face he will need to wear a mask, no matter who he tries to blame. Xi is ruling like Mao, what's next, little books of his quotes and smelting iron in their backyards.

Putin stands in the shadow of Stalin and Xi in Mao's


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596918605932728320


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> They could hire tRump to build a wall and even get Russia to pay for it! He'll be bankrupt once all his cases are done and once he gets out of jail he'll be looking for work and I hear he has experience.


The funny thing is one way or another Russia will pay for the wall!


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 27, 2022)

No surprises here, except the narrator pulls together the strands to make a clear picture of what Russia is facing with their failure in Ukraine. A few new (to me) facts are presented: the ethnic Russian population is in serious decline while populations within Russia that are ethnically, geographically and culturally distinct from ethnic Russia are growing and approaching parity. He describes Ukraine's war against Russia as a civil war between two former Soviet states and forecasts that this will happen in other regions of that were formerly subjects within the Soviet Union.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> No surprises here, except the narrator pulls together the strands to make a clear picture of what Russia is facing with their failure in Ukraine. A few new (to me) facts are presented: the ethnic Russian population is in serious decline while populations within Russia that are ethnically, geographically and culturally distinct from ethnic Russia are growing and approaching parity. He describes Ukraine's war against Russia as a civil war between two former Soviet states and forecasts that this will happen in other regions of that were formerly subjects within the Soviet Union.


The Caspian report video "Why Russia cannot become a democracy" I posted here on the last page offers a good explanation. Russia has been held together by the secret police for centuries and it was part of Vlad's job to keep the empire going in the same old way. They offer pretty good geopolitical overviews of the region and appear to be made by academics on the subject.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

*China at ‘tipping point’ after anti-government protests*

36,993 views Nov 27, 2022
“There is a sign that China was relaxing some points of its zero-Covid policy. But all of a sudden lockdowns came back. And that's why you're seeing this frustration now.”

Protests against China’s "zero-Covid" strategy spread to Shanghai and other cities with crowds chanting "down with the Chinese Communist Party" in the most significant public display of defiance since Tiananmen Square, journalist Emily Feng tells #TimesRadio.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> No surprises here, except the narrator pulls together the strands to make a clear picture of what Russia is facing with their failure in Ukraine. A few new (to me) facts are presented: the ethnic Russian population is in serious decline while populations within Russia that are ethnically, geographically and culturally distinct from ethnic Russia are growing and approaching parity. He describes Ukraine's war against Russia as a civil war between two former Soviet states and forecasts that this will happen in other regions of that were formerly subjects within the Soviet Union.


we had a chance in 1945...we had a chance in 1992...we had a different kind of chance in 2000...maybe next time we're offered a chance, we'll take it.
this series should be required viewing for every republican in the house and senate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596942432511447040


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596942432511447040


That Man also has a troublesome niece!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That Man also has a troublesome niece!


If you thought the west had "problems" with women, wait until the 21st century catches up to these guys with the speed of the internet spreading ideas and alternative cultures. It's giving Vlad trouble, Xi and Iran too, even the great fire wall in China is no more effective than the original.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

Designating Russia, a state sponsor of terrorism would enable assets to be seized in most places and it has already been done in some places. None of this freezing it in perpetuity bullshit, they pay what they owe right off the top and that is a lot when compensation to the populace is taken into account on top of reparations for physical damage done and repayment of allied aid given. There is state money to be had and the private money of Putin his cronies and allied oligarchs, even the Swiss and other tax havens said they would cooperate. The Russians have enough stashed in the west to cover it all and should.

If the idea is to break the Russian economy and trigger regime change, then taking their money AFTER driving them out of Ukraine (retaliation), is a good way to go about it. It will make Ukraine economically and militarily strong very fast and a counter to future Russian aggression in the region and best of all they will pay for it. Break international law in this way and the fine is HUGE!






*Using Russian assets to fund rebuilding Ukraine*

49,769 views Nov 27, 2022
“The West froze Russian central bank assets that were in mostly dollar accounts. American politicians are saying we can use this to rebuild Ukraine.”

American politicians are thinking of using frozen Russian assets to cover the costs to repair Ukraine. Journalist Dominic Lawson discusses if this would work on #TimesRadio


----------



## printer (Nov 27, 2022)

*Ukraine sees signs Russia is leaving key nuclear power plant*
Ukrainian officials on Sunday said they are seeing signs Russian forces may retreat from a key nuclear power plant where tensions have been high since Moscow occupied the facility early in its invasion.

Petro Kotin, the head of Energoatom, Ukraine’s state-run nuclear energy company, said it was too soon to be sure what Russia was planning, but that he had reason to believe its forces might leave the Zaporizhzhia power plant, according to Reuters. 

“Firstly, there are a very large number of reports in Russian media that it would be worth vacating the (plant) and maybe worth handing control (of it) to the (International Atomic Energy Agency – IAEA),” Kotin said Sunday. “One gets the impression they’re packing their bags and stealing everything they can.”

Russian shelling has repeatedly hit in and around the Zaporizhzhia plant since Moscow invaded more than nine months ago, sparking concern from agencies such as the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA), who previously said that the attacks have caused permanent damage to the plant. 
IAEA Director General Rafael Mariano Grossi met with Russian officials last week to discuss setting up a protection zone around the plant in an effort to prevent nuclear diaster, Reuters reported.

The tension over Zaporizhzhia is just part of an energy crisis sweeping Ukraine as Russia targets the electricity grid with aerial strikes ahead of winter.

Ukraine said the three nuclear power plants located in territory it controls are online again after a massive bombardment of missile attacks from Russia on Wednesday targeting Ukraine’s energy infrastructure.

Nuclear power is a substantial source of energy for Ukraine, and the attacks shut down the Rivne, South Ukrainian and Khmelnytsky power plants, officials said.

“All three nuclear plants located on the controlled territory of Ukraine are already in operation, and they are gaining power,” Volodymyr Kudrytskyi, the CEO of state-owned electricity operator Ukrenergo, said during a television appearance on Thursday.








Ukraine sees signs Russia is leaving key nuclear power plant


Ukrainian officials on Sunday said they are seeing signs Russian forces may retreat from a key nuclear power plant where tensions have been high since Moscow occupied the facility early in its inva…




thehill.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596942432511447040


 wow


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukraine sees signs Russia is leaving key nuclear power plant*
> Ukrainian officials on Sunday said they are seeing signs Russian forces may retreat from a key nuclear power plant where tensions have been high since Moscow occupied the facility early in its invasion.
> 
> Petro Kotin, the head of Energoatom, Ukraine’s state-run nuclear energy company, said it was too soon to be sure what Russia was planning, but that he had reason to believe its forces might leave the Zaporizhzhia power plant, according to Reuters.
> ...


They appear to be running out of rockets and they and drones are becoming less effectual with improved air defense. Ukraine can rebuild its grid fast because spares are pouring in from all over the EU and they just cut a deal to sell the EU power now too. The lights are coming on and there are spares close by, as the Russians replace nukes with ballast on their remaining missiles and shoot then inaccurately at rail targets out of desperation.


----------



## printer (Nov 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596942432511447040


*Khamenei’s niece arrested after calling for foreign governments to cut ties with Iranian regime*
Farideh Moradkhani, the niece of Iran’s Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, has been arrested after calling on foreign governments to cut all ties with the Iranian government.

Moradkhani was arrested on Wednesday when she went to the prosecutor’s office in response to a court order, according to a tweet from her brother Mahmoud Moradkhani.

In a video statement shared by her brother prior to her arrest, Moradkhani called on people around the world to urge their governments to cut ties with the Iranian regime amid protests sweeping the nation, and to ask their governments to “stop any dealings with this regime.”

Farideh and Mahmoud Moradkhani are the children of Ali Tehrani, a cleric and longtime opposition figure who was married to the supreme leader’s sister Badri Hosseini Khamenei. Tehrani died last month.

Farideh Moradkhani has been arrested by the regime before. She was arrested on January 13 while on her way home. Following her arrest Iranian security reportedly searched Moradkhani’s house and seized some of her belongings, according to human rights organizations.

On Saturday, Khamenei praised the country’s Basij paramilitary force for its role in the deadly crackdown on anti-regime protesters.
Meeting with Basij personnel in Tehran on Saturday, Khamenei described the popular protest movement as “rioters” and “thugs” backed by foreign forces and praised “innocent” Basij fighters for protecting the nation.








Khamenei's niece arrested after calling for foreign governments to cut ties with Iranian regime | CNN


Farideh Moradkhani, the niece of Iran's Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, has been arrested after calling on foreign governments to cut all ties with the Iranian government.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

printer said:


> *Khamenei’s niece arrested after calling for foreign governments to cut ties with Iranian regime*
> Farideh Moradkhani, the niece of Iran’s Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, has been arrested after calling on foreign governments to cut all ties with the Iranian government.
> 
> Moradkhani was arrested on Wednesday when she went to the prosecutor’s office in response to a court order, according to a tweet from her brother Mahmoud Moradkhani.
> ...


It's looking more and more like a revolution to me than a protest, or the protest will spark one.


----------



## printer (Nov 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They appear to be running out of rockets and they and drones are becoming less effectual with improved air defense. Ukraine can rebuild its grid fast because spares are pouring in from all over the EU and they just cut a deal to sell the EU power now too. The lights are coming on and there are spares close by, as the Russians replace nukes with ballast on their remaining missiles and shoot then inaccurately at rail targets out of desperation.


Spares close by? Spares of what? Where are they coming from? These things do not grow on trees.

*Ukrainian energy systems on brink of collapse after weeks of Russian bombing*
After just six weeks of intense bombing of energy infrastructure, Russia has battered Ukraine to the brink of a humanitarian disaster this winter as millions of people potentially face life-threatening conditions without electricity, heat or running water. 

As the scope of damage to Ukraine’s energy systems has come into focus in recent days, Ukrainian and Western officials have begun sounding the alarm but are also realizing they have limited recourse. Ukraine’s Soviet-era power system cannot be fixed quickly or easily. In some of the worst-hit cities, there is little officials can do other than to urge residents to flee — raising the risk of economic collapse in Ukraine and a spillover refugee crisis in neighboring European countries.

During a briefing for reporters Tuesday, Volodymyr Kudrytskyi, the head of Ukrenergo, the state-run power grid operator, called the damage to the power system “colossal.” 

Russians, he said, were mainly targeting substations, nodes on the electrical grid where the current is redirected from power stations. The main components of these substations are autotransformers — “high-tech and high-cost equipment” that is difficult to replace.
Kudrytskyi said that some parts of the grid have been hit five times. Repair crews “work 24/7 to restore the damage as quickly as possible,” he said, but then a Russian missile “flies into this equipment again,” leaving “a pile of charred scrap in the place where they installed a new transformer.”

As a result, Ukraine’s energy operators need vast quantities of almost all basic materials.
A list of “urgent needs” from DTEK, the country’s largest private energy company, circulating in Washington lists dozens of transformers along with circuit breakers, bushings and transformer oil.

But it is the autotransformers — the “heart” of the substations, in the words of Kudrytskyi — that are at the top of the Ukrainians’ list of needs and the key to keeping the country’s electrical grid functioning. 

The Ukrainians have tried to buy up every autotransformer they can find, going as far as South Korea to purchase them, but they still need to place orders for more to be built. 

While manufacturers are sympathetic to Ukraine’s problems, it can be difficult for them to set aside orders from other customers. The equipment also needs to be brought to Ukraine. Each autotransformer weighs more than 500 pounds, Kudrytskyi said, making it a large, easy target for bombing while in transit. 




__





Loading…






www.washingtonpost.com





*Transformer Shortages & Price Spikes*
Electrical utilities across the country and globally are facing unprecedented multi-year supply chain issues for a wide variety of electric distribution equipment, and most significantly distribution transformers. Supply chain disruptions are tied to worldwide material demand and shortages caused by the pandemic, labor constraints, shipping issues, and even the war in Ukraine. 

Transformers vary in size and are rated in kVAs (amps). The most common transformer used by the PUD is a 25kVA padmount (meaning the green cabinet kind that sit on the ground) transformer. It typically supplies power to around 4 homes. In normal years, the PUD tries to keep a stock of 60 25kVA units at all times, with a minimum on-hand quantity being 20 units. Current stock is well below that minimum. 

Large orders for pad-mounted transformers, which typically took between 6–12 weeks to fulfill in 2020, now have lead times of 52–86 weeks. Transformer orders slated for arrival in mid-2021 have been postponed several times, with final arrival dates yet to be determined. 

As the global supply of transformers has diminished, prices have risen accordingly. 25kVA pad-mounted transformer pricing rose nearly 400% from 2020 per-unit pricing, and 50kVa unit pricing jumped 900% since 2020. Pole-mounted transformers, which the PUD uses less of, have seen similar price increases, as well as extended lead times with no guarantees of meeting price quotes. 

What does this mean for PUD customers? While the PUD has to date been able to supply transformers to customers seeking new service with minimal delays, supply chain issues could result in delays of connections in the months ahead.








Transformer Shortages & Price Spikes - JPUD


Electrical utilities across the country and globally are facing unprecedented multi-year supply chain issues for a wide variety of electric distribution equipment, and most significantly distribution transformers. Supply chain disruptions are tied to worldwide material demand and shortages...




www.jeffpud.org


----------



## printer (Nov 27, 2022)

*Delivery times for bushings (MICAFIL, Switzerland) *

Bushing SeriesApplication areas
(Type of Insulator)TypeVoltage rangeCurrent rangeStandard listRepeat orderCustomizedAirRIPOil-Outdoor (with *Silicone* Insulator)RTKF24-550 kVup to 5000A12-14 Weeks16-19 Weeks19-22 WeeksOil-Outdoor (with *Porcelain* Insulator)RTKF24-550 kVup to 5000A14-16 Weeks16-19 Weeks27-30 WeeksAirRIP FlexOil-Outdoor (with *Silicone Helicall* Insulator)AirRIP®flex245-550 kVup to 5000A14-16 Weeksn/an/aOil-Outdoor (with *Silicone Straight* and *Porcelain* Insulator)AirRIP®flex245-550 kVup to 5000A19-20 Weeksn/an/aSeismic RIPOil-Outdoor (with Silicone Insulator)RTKF24-550 kVup to 5000An/a16-19 Weeks19-22 WeeksOil-Outdoor (with Porcelain Insulator)RTKF24-550 kVup to 5000An/a27-30 Weeks30-33 WeeksRIS EasyDryOil-Outdoor (*only Silicone* Insulator)DMB-OA24-245 kVup to 2500A10-12 Weeks12-14 Weeks19-22 WeeksHIRIP with Alu-Conductor Oil-Outdoor (*only Porcelain* Insulator)RTXF36 kVup to 37'000A30-32 Weeks30-32 Weeks35-37 WeeksHigh Current
with Cu & Alu-ConductorOil-Outdoor (*only Porcelain* Insulator)RTXF24-52 kVup to 32'000An/a19-22 Weeks19-22 WeeksGIS (SF6-Air)SF6-Outdoor (Silicone and Porcelain insulator)RAKF245-550kVup to 4000An/a30-32 Weeks35-37 WeeksWall BushingsIndoor-Indoor / Outdoor-Indoor
Outdoor-OutdoorRMI / RMF
RMFF24-300kVup to 5000An/a16-19 Weeks19-22 WeeksOilRIPOil-OilRTKK72.5-550 kVup to 4000A10-12 Weeks15-17 Weeks25-28 WeeksGARIPOil-SF6RTKG36-550 kVup to 4000A10-12 Weeks15-17 Weeks25-28 WeeksRailway Bushings RMF, RTAK15-36 kVup to 2000An/a16-19 Weeks19-22 Weeks

*Subject to change.*




__





Loading…






www.hitachienergy.com





Three months or more lead time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

printer said:


> Spares close by? Spares of what? Where are they coming from? These things do not grow on trees.
> 
> *Ukrainian energy systems on brink of collapse after weeks of Russian bombing*
> After just six weeks of intense bombing of energy infrastructure, Russia has battered Ukraine to the brink of a humanitarian disaster this winter as millions of people potentially face life-threatening conditions without electricity, heat or running water.
> ...


They were shipping lot's of them to Ukraine, but the big ones are more of an issue. They don't usually have many spares, but the combined assistance of the EU can do it, not forever though. Prices will spike with demand as everybody orders replacements. I think they held off on restoring much of the grid until the Russians were done expending most of their missiles. In any case the thousands of generators of all sizes pouring into Ukraine are blunting the effect of blackouts where they occur. The Ukrainians will live through it with woodstoves and make do, while the Russians are destroyed and evicted. After that they might retaliate in kind and the Russians will be last in line for replacements. To shut the lights off in Russia while they have control of a nuclear power station in Ukraine would be to invite disaster.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

printer said:


> *Delivery times for bushings (MICAFIL, Switzerland) *
> 
> Bushing SeriesApplication areas
> (Type of Insulator)TypeVoltage rangeCurrent rangeStandard listRepeat orderCustomizedAirRIPOil-Outdoor (with *Silicone* Insulator)RTKF24-550 kVup to 5000A12-14 Weeks16-19 Weeks19-22 WeeksOil-Outdoor (with *Porcelain* Insulator)RTKF24-550 kVup to 5000A14-16 Weeks16-19 Weeks27-30 WeeksAirRIP FlexOil-Outdoor (with *Silicone Helicall* Insulator)AirRIP®flex245-550 kVup to 5000A14-16 Weeksn/an/aOil-Outdoor (with *Silicone Straight* and *Porcelain* Insulator)AirRIP®flex245-550 kVup to 5000A19-20 Weeksn/an/aSeismic RIPOil-Outdoor (with Silicone Insulator)RTKF24-550 kVup to 5000An/a16-19 Weeks19-22 WeeksOil-Outdoor (with Porcelain Insulator)RTKF24-550 kVup to 5000An/a27-30 Weeks30-33 WeeksRIS EasyDryOil-Outdoor (*only Silicone* Insulator)DMB-OA24-245 kVup to 2500A10-12 Weeks12-14 Weeks19-22 WeeksHIRIP with Alu-ConductorOil-Outdoor (*only Porcelain* Insulator)RTXF36 kVup to 37'000A30-32 Weeks30-32 Weeks35-37 WeeksHigh Current
> ...


Lead times for these things are long, there is not a great deal of demand, which is why a solar event that might fry them would be so disastrous. Here in NS and PEI we had our power grids wrecked from end to end, but it was mostly line damage and not transformers. The main weakness is with the big ones those were hit the hardest and are the rarest.


----------



## printer (Nov 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They were shipping lot's of them to Ukraine, but the big ones are more of an issue. They don't usually have many spares, but the combined assistance of the EU can do it, not forever though. Prices will spike with demand as everybody orders replacements. I think they held off on restoring much of the grid until the Russians were done expending most of their missiles. In any case the thousands of generators of all sizes pouring into Ukraine are blunting the effect of blackouts where they occur. The Ukrainians will live through it with woodstoves and make do, while the Russians are destroyed and evicted. After that they might retaliate in kind and the Russians will be last in line for replacements. To shut the lights off in Russia while they have control of a nuclear power station in Ukraine would be to invite disaster.


How many houses, apartments have wood stoves? How about the water pipes in the walls? Probably lot of burst ones.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> Lead times for these things are long, there is not a great deal of demand, which is why a solar event that might fry them would be so disastrous. Here in NS and PEI we had our power grids wrecked from end to end, but it was mostly line damage and not transformers. The main weakness is with the big ones those were hit the hardest and are the rarest.


And that is the problem, the transformers. And they are not a quick build.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2022)

printer said:


> How many houses, apartments have wood stoves? How about the water pipes in the walls? Probably lot of burst ones.
> 
> 
> 
> And that is the problem, the transformers. And they are not a quick build.


I didn't say there wouldn't be issues, but they are restoring much of the grid, most countries have spares for this kind of equipment in storage, the Latavian Redcross sent a warehouse full of transformers that I saw a picture of in a tweet. However, one rebuild maybe two and they have been using spares from the EU. Countries can't wait months and places like France, Germany, the UK and others stock spares. Whenever a coal fired power station goes off-line the main distribution transformers can be reused too. The rural, small town and suburban homes can use wood stoves and they are cleaning the retail ones out and building them from scrap and have been for a while. Large buildings can be served by palleted generators or even small ones can keep the heat on and power a shelter in one of the apartments. It's a shitty way to live but it can be done and will be. Increased demand will also lead to increased production as delivery bonuses are offered along with increased prices.

They will restore what they can for as long as they can and might be selective with large urban centers getting preference. The longer they wait the stronger the air defenses get and the fewer missiles the Russians have.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That Man also has a troublesome niece!


nobody knows what an asshole you really are like your family does.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

*The US Considers Sending GLSDB to Ukraine -- But What Is It?*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

If the Russian's aren't gone by spring, there is always this and it looks like a pretty good idea for Uncle Sam too. 

America and its allies need to think about weapons systems they can make specifically to give away to democratic allies and those democratic forces in civil conflicts with fascists, as well as those they use themselves. All authoritarians and despots are the enemies of liberal democracies, we can accommodate them when we must, but our position on their existence should be clear. Whenever we see an opportunity to topple them, we should take advantage of it and work clandestinely to support democratic forces and movements in their countries and outside with recognized governments in exile.

I think the world is moving in that direction or should, liberal democracies should not be on the back foot, but united in purpose, go tribal on them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597130125963055106


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

Who knows where this will lead and who saw it coming? Unlike Tiananmen Square, this is not a few students, but runs far wider and deeper. It depends on how the government responses it would be unwise to have a repeat of Tiananmen Square today, there are cellphones now and a far more connected society that is over running the great online firewall! Xi will lose so much face over this, win or lose, that he will need to wear a mask. Xi finding an open window would solve many problems very quickly!  






*‘Angriest’ protests in Chinese history spread across the country*

“Demonstrations of this level of anger and visibility have simply not been seen anywhere in China. This is something new.” China has never had such angry or visible demonstrations before, Oxford University professor Rana Mitter tells #TimesRadio.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

I have no doubt Joe talked to Xi about providing the latest western vaccines, we now have the productive capacity to cover the place and mitigate his personal fears at least. He is an old man with health issues and has a different attitude than most people, but he is also a despot with the absolute power of an emperor. He sought this and attained it, having broken their system of government's shared power, such that it was.









China Covid: Shocking protests are huge challenge for China's leaders


China's rulers appear to have drastically underestimated growing discontent at Xi Jinping's zero-Covid policy.



www.bbc.com





*China Covid: Shocking protests are huge challenge for China's leaders*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

War in this thread is the war against despotism and authoritarianism wherever it turns hot, in Ukraine, Russia, Iran and China, all have the potential of civil war with liberal democratic forces. It started with the invasion of Ukraine and trouble appears to be spreading in unexpected directions, back in their faces for the most part it appears.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597233362455781376


----------



## printer (Nov 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I didn't say there wouldn't be issues, but they are restoring much of the grid, most countries have spares for this kind of equipment in storage, the Latavian Redcross sent a warehouse full of transformers that I saw a picture of in a tweet. However, one rebuild maybe two and they have been using spares from the EU. Countries can't wait months and places like France, Germany, the UK and others stock spares. Whenever a coal fired power station goes off-line the main distribution transformers can be reused too. The rural, small town and suburban homes can use wood stoves and they are cleaning the retail ones out and building them from scrap and have been for a while. Large buildings can be served by palleted generators or even small ones can keep the heat on and power a shelter in one of the apartments. It's a shitty way to live but it can be done and will be. Increased demand will also lead to increased production as delivery bonuses are offered along with increased prices.
> 
> They will restore what they can for as long as they can and might be selective with large urban centers getting preference. The longer they wait the stronger the air defenses get and the fewer missiles the Russians have.


The Latvia transformers,








__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ukraine/comments/z4s9h4

The Russians are hitting the big ones, these are small change. Keep the heat on? Where is the source of heat coming from? Russia is also hitting the gas infrastructure. Valves are also on the short supply list. If the Russians can keep it up with producing their own Iranian drones or with their S-300's then the spare parts will dry up, everyone is scrambling at the moment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

Think they are buying it? If they are, they deserve what they will surely get, the officer giving the pep talk will if he is anywhere near them when they are in the field. Let's see how the survivors feel in 60 days, if there are any...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597020994991898625


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

printer said:


> The Latvia transformers,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did say the big ones are an issue, it is going to be a fight and a messy one, but the Ukrainians will win in the end. Large transformers can be fortified too, and people can innovate. Valves can be robbed from disused Russian pipelines running through the country, they will make do as best they can with European help. Fewer missiles are getting through each week and if Vlad had an abundance, he wouldn't be taking nukes out and replacing them with ballast. The drones are even more effectively being dealt with than the missiles with gun point defenses around transformers and by other means.

Even if they black out most of the country for the winter, it will make no difference to the outcome, WW2 was far worse on infrastructure and populations, and we are at that level now in Ukraine. It is apparent by the deliveries of arms and support flowing into Ukraine that the intention is to finish off Russia as a military and economic power, even a regional one. The Russians will leave and once they leave the nuclear power plants, Ukraine might be more free to retaliate in kind, but I doubt they will because of legal considerations. In any case the Russians will end up paying for it, in Euros and dollars held abroad.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Think they are buying it? If they are, they deserve what they will surely get, the officer giving the pep talk will if he is anywhere near them when they are in the field. Let's see how the survivors feel in 60 days, if there are any...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597020994991898625


wait till they get into the shit, that mind set will change


----------



## printer (Nov 28, 2022)

*Voenkor Tkach: Shelling of Ukrainian civilian facilities harms the Armed Forces of Ukraine*
Shelling of enemy civilian infrastructure is a normal practice in any military operation. Strikes on the rear create difficulties for the enemy army, which can be seen now in the example of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. Vasily Tkach, a war correspondent for Ukraina.Ru, shared this in an interview with URA.RU.

“The shelling of civilian objects creates difficulties for the Ukrainian army. From a military point of view, this creates problems in the rear. Any army is built not only on military equipment. In any army, the rear is extremely important, it is important to have a normal supply of the same food, clothing, oil products. Enterprises that repair equipment must work. Therefore, the creation of such problems, say, with electricity, causes serious damage to the organization of hostilities precisely on the front line, ”explained Vasily Tkach.

According to the military correspondent, the shelling of civilian targets is a normal practice of any military action. “If you remember, for example, the Second World War, then there it was a completely common practice and everything that could be destroyed was constantly destroyed. What is happening in Ukraine now is very targeted strikes. They do not, for example, pose a danger to nuclear power plants, hydroelectric power plants, which can cause a severe environmental catastrophe. That is, strikes are made on transformer substations, which burn very easily and can be destroyed quickly and cheaply. That is why it is being done,” he concluded.








Военкор Ткач: обстрелы гражданских объектов Украины вредят ВСУ


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2022)

printer said:


> The Latvia transformers,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What in this context is a heat gun?


----------



## printer (Nov 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What in this context is a heat gun?


Propane heaters from what I gather.


----------



## printer (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2022)

printer said:


> Propane heaters from what I gather.


we call them heat bullets down here, run on kerosene, and they can put out some heat too


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2022)

printer said:


> Propane heaters from what I gather.


My mind could not break orbit around this


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

printer said:


> *Voenkor Tkach: Shelling of Ukrainian civilian facilities harms the Armed Forces of Ukraine*
> Shelling of enemy civilian infrastructure is a normal practice in any military operation. Strikes on the rear create difficulties for the enemy army, which can be seen now in the example of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. Vasily Tkach, a war correspondent for Ukraina.Ru, shared this in an interview with URA.RU.
> 
> “The shelling of civilian objects creates difficulties for the Ukrainian army. From a military point of view, this creates problems in the rear. Any army is built not only on military equipment. In any army, the rear is extremely important, it is important to have a normal supply of the same food, clothing, oil products. Enterprises that repair equipment must work. Therefore, the creation of such problems, say, with electricity, causes serious damage to the organization of hostilities precisely on the front line, ”explained Vasily Tkach.
> ...


If the Ukrainians started sending drones into Russia instead of Crimea the Russians would be in a similar pickle pretty quick. However, such a justification might not stand up in international court, where this all will end up and they don't want any Russian counter claims getting in the way of getting the Russian money held abroad. The Americans have concerns about the dollar used as a reserve currency, if they just snatch it, even if they can by law, so some legal process will have to be followed.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If the Ukrainians started sending drones into Russia instead of Crimea the Russians would be in a similar pickle pretty quick. However, such a justification might not stand up in international court, where this all will end up and they don't want any Russian counter claims getting in the way of getting the Russian money held abroad. The Americans have concerns about the dollar used as a reserve currency, if they just snatch it, even if they can by law, so some legal process will have to be followed.


that was the idea of make Russia and Sponsor of Terror, this way the eu can take the money, the US need to follow suit if it can...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that was the idea of make Russia and Sponsor of Terror, this way the eu can take the money, the US need to follow suit if it can...


Yep, but you have reserve currency concerns that the EU and others like Canada do not, however it should not affect the private holdings of those sanctioned, just government reserves need an international legal process to give it to Ukraine in trust to the world bank or some other international institution. America needs to take this extra step because of the unique position of the US dollar in international trade.


----------



## printer (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, but you have reserve currency concerns that the EU and others like Canada do not, however it should not affect the private holdings of those sanctioned, just government reserves need an international legal process to give it to Ukraine in trust to the world bank or some other international institution. America needs to take this extra step because of the unique position of the US dollar in international trade.


i would rather let the world bank have it, this would cover any Ukrainian loans they would need down the road for reconstruction, etc


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

printer said:


> *Voenkor Tkach: Shelling of Ukrainian civilian facilities harms the Armed Forces of Ukraine*
> Shelling of enemy civilian infrastructure is a normal practice in any military operation. Strikes on the rear create difficulties for the enemy army, which can be seen now in the example of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. Vasily Tkach, a war correspondent for Ukraina.Ru, shared this in an interview with URA.RU.
> 
> “The shelling of civilian objects creates difficulties for the Ukrainian army. From a military point of view, this creates problems in the rear. Any army is built not only on military equipment. In any army, the rear is extremely important, it is important to have a normal supply of the same food, clothing, oil products. Enterprises that repair equipment must work. Therefore, the creation of such problems, say, with electricity, causes serious damage to the organization of hostilities precisely on the front line, ”explained Vasily Tkach.
> ...


One key difference over the past 3 months has been coordination and planning by NATO and the EU plus allies in a more organized effort to help them to defeat Russia by whatever means required and to keep their grid alive if possible. The Ukrainians are far from alone in this struggle and the EU is buying the power they can't distribute internally and is hooked into their grid, at least the western part of the country is. So, whatever the Ukrainian response to the attack on their grid the Ukrainians consider, must be done in concert with their allies, even if they used their own drones. The EU would rather give them Russian money than their own too, so no war crimes counter claims!






*NATO 'advanced air defence systems' will stop Putin's winter missile strategy | Jens Stoltenberg*

2,651 views Nov 28, 2022
NATO SECRETARY-GENERAL, JENS STOLTENBERG

"Allies are providing advanced air defence systems and different systems that can both address the threats that are represented by the different types of drones but also cruise and ballistic missiles, and I expect that one of the messages from the foreign ministers' meeting here in Bucharest will be the need to further step up the provision both of air defence systems but also, of course, spare parts, training and ammunition to the different air defence systems, because we need to help Ukraine to defend themselves against this horrific type of warfare."


----------



## doublejj (Nov 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> wait till they get into the shit, that mind set will change


"Everyone has a plan, until they get punched in the mouth"....Mike Tyson


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

*'Russia is a neo-imperialist state' undefeated they will attack again | Chip Chapman*

4,229 views Premiered 33 minutes ago
'Russia is neo-imperialist state' undefeated they will attack again | Chip Chapman


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *The US Considers Sending GLSDB to Ukraine -- But What Is It?*


those sound awesome, hope they send them thousands asap


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Think they are buying it? If they are, they deserve what they will surely get, the officer giving the pep talk will if he is anywhere near them when they are in the field. Let's see how the survivors feel in 60 days, if there are any...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597020994991898625


their main goal is to "clear this land of garbage." ?....does that mean they're going back to russia?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2022)

printer said:


> That is, strikes are made on transformer substations, which burn very easily and can be destroyed quickly and cheaply. That is why it is being done,” he concluded.


then why the fuck aren't we giving Ukraine the weapons to strike back in kind?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then why the fuck aren't we giving Ukraine the weapons to strike back in kind?


I'm sure it has been considered by the allies and Ukraine, they probably don't need to give them the weapons, since drones can do it for Russia, and they have been shooting lots of them at Crimea. I outlined possible reasons for restraint in earlier posts today. Whatever they do about the Russian grid needs allied approval, even using their own drones. It could be as simple as the EU wanting to give Ukraine Russian money instead of their own and don't want war crimes counter claims delaying the legal process. The allies are keeping Ukraine going, so they have some say and everybody is eager to get their hands on Russian money!


----------



## printer (Nov 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then why the fuck aren't we giving Ukraine the weapons to strike back in kind?


Because it is a war crime. Also as time goes on the Russian people may turn on their government. The thing to galvanized the Russian people is if the same attacks happen to Russian infrastructure. Russians have a long history of surviving hardships and nothing will pull the Russians together than being bombed by the Ukrainians.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

*PUTIN'S ARMY IS SURRENDING AN MASSE TO THE UKRANIAN SIDE TO SAVE THEMSELVES FROM DYING || 2022*


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2022)

little write up about Dugin and his philosophy, if you can call it that.....









Russia-Ukraine War: What the Free World must know about “Putin’s brain” Alexander Dugin


Dubbed ‘Putin’s brain’, he was reviled by one Western commentator as “the most dangerous philosopher in the world”. Some repudiate him as a Russian fascist who convinced Putin to invade…




redactionpolitics.com













Just Call It Fascism | Commonweal Magazine


The thinly veiled fascism of Russian “philosopher” Alexander Dugin has attracted right-wing attention and admiration.



www.commonwealmagazine.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> little write up about Dugin and his philosophy, if you can call it that.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just more bigoted Russian imperialism and sense of entitlement, a hack, hardly a philosopher.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

Information travels at the speed of light and it's landing on fertile ground. With cellphones, and the internet, the great firewall will be of little help, if people are unhappy enough. Ideas about democracy will spread along with the protests and could lead to other political trouble. The experience of Russia and themselves with one-man despotic rule, might make many of the younger generation think twice.






*Hong Kong sees protests in solidarity with mainland*

19,823 views Nov 28, 2022
CNN senior international correspondent Ivan Watson speaks to a protester in Hong Kong who says he is a "victim" of China's zero-Covid policy. #CNN #News


Show less


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just more bigoted Russian imperialism and sense of entitlement, a hack, hardly a philosopher.


same bigoted asshole that's in Putins ear, of which Pooty himself follows and the United Russian Party........and u really can't discount the bullshit brigade either cause the reiterate the same bigoted shit too


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

*Dodging Russian bullets in Ukraine's freezing trenches*
96,963 views Nov 28, 2022
In the freezing, muddy trenches of the Ukrainian front lines - the scenes are reminiscent of the first world war.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2022)

printer said:


> Because it is a war crime. Also as time goes on the Russian people may turn on their government. The thing to galvanized the Russian people is if the same attacks happen to Russian infrastructure. Russians have a long history of surviving hardships and nothing will pull the Russians together than being bombed by the Ukrainians.


war was so much simpler when you just bombed the fuck out of your enemies country and then planted a flag on top of the detritus...
Ukrainians have to sit in the dark and suffer the bombing of the russians, so they don't unite the russians against them, because they might...bomb them more...with unity...amazing that the russians can fire high enough to hit that moral high ground the Ukrainians are sheltering on...i'm sure any survivors will be proud of the moral superiority of all those dead Ukrainians...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

These guys need to make it through the 20th century before they are ready for the current one! Even Briton was trying to shed itself of empire well before WW2, since it is incompatible with liberal democracy and inconsistent with the rule of law and equality under it. FDR and Truman did not need to push hard to end British colonialism, in fact America wanted to slow decolonization down, because of the cold war threat until more stable governments could be established.

They are still living in the age of empires and so is another emperor, Xi in China. It illustrates Russia's fundamental problem and why it can't be a liberal democracy and hold together as it is currently configured. The secret police have held the empire together for centuries and Vlad is the latest incarnation of an old tradition and way of doing imperial politics. The world has changed and moved on, but Russia cannot, Vlad is Stalin's heir and he cast a long shadow over the former Soviet Union. His ghost still haunts Russia, but not other former republics who went liberal democratic or are trying to.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597089807171485696


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> These guys need to make it through the 20th century before they are ready for the current one! Even Briton was trying to shed itself of empire well before WW2, since it is incompatible with liberal democracy and inconsistent with the rule of law and equality under it. FDR and Truman did not need to push hard to end British colonialism, in fact America wanted to slow decolonization down, because of the cold war threat until more stable governments could be established.
> 
> They are still living in the age of empires and so is another emperor, Xi in China. It illustrates Russia's fundamental problem and why it can't be a liberal democracy and hold together as it is currently configured. The secret police have held the empire together for centuries and Vlad is the latest incarnation of an old tradition and way of doing imperial politics. The world has changed and moved on, but Russia cannot, Vlad is Stalin's heir and he cast a long shadow over the former Soviet Union. His ghost still haunts Russia, but not other former republics who went liberal democratic or are trying to.
> 
> ...


And there you have the primary problem with russia...They expect to always be conquering someone, it's the only way an aggressive, expansionist, fascist state can survive, especially one run by the remnants of the kgb and the russian mafia, who will constantly siphon off most of the states assets for their personal use. The only way this can end is the disolution of the russian state, and the liberation of the nation states currently under their thumb. If the russian state as it is, is allowed to continue to exist, every 5 to 10 years we will have to go back and beat them back into submission, they will NEVER peacefully coexist with their neighbors.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2022)

I suspect that a prime reason Britain abandoned empire was that it had become too expensive to maintain. The war brought them near ruin in any case.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I suspect that a prime reason Britain abandoned empire was that it had become too expensive to maintain. The war brought them near ruin in any case.


It became a burden and not a boon and the global economic system changed, the arch imperialist and last lion Churchill signed the Empires death warrant with the Atlantic charter with FDR before America entered the war. The right to self-determination was signed in sight of my parent's home at the time in outport Newfoundland. That later evolved into the UN as more allies joined up with the governments in exile in Briton and North America.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It became a burden and not a boon and the global economic system changed, the arch imperialist and last lion Churchill signed the Empires death warrant with the Atlantic charter with FDR before America entered the war. The right to self-determination was signed in sight of my parent's home at the time in outport Newfoundland. That later evolved into the UN as more allies joined up with the governments in exile in Brition and North America.


*Britain


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

Hope they set up decoys and fortified those replacement transformers, the bigger the unit the more sandbags around it and the higher they go above the berms! In wintertime they can even be put in buildings temporarily and a dummy decoy set up in the usual spot. Too bad they couldn't reach out and touch a few of these guys!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597167796068134913


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

Sending a message, they want Vlad gone and Russia reduced in economic power and military might for a long time. They want the map of Europe to change, and it won't end with Ukraine, Belarus could be the next domino to fall. In the time it takes for Russia to get back on its feet, political change and dissolution could happen in Russia. When they do get back on their feet, they will be staring down a prosperous and well-armed Ukraine that will not hesitate to swat them if they are still assholes and getting unruly. If the Europeans, see signs of them still being assholes and rearming they will be ready for them too. Over time the sanctions will get tighter, and their supplies of western tech will dry up, but some technologies are ubiquitous and will be hard to control.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597183680492933121


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597232685118009346


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

Why not, they have lots of Russian shit and might even be relining the barrels and doing proper maintenance on them. If they are using Russian artillery, they are probably maintaining it, unlike the Russians. Places like Poland and Germany can supply the barrel liners or even rebuild the guns for them. To make a shell you need the round stock and a lathe, it shouldn't be hard to do, even if they forged it and rolled steel is just as good.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597377947672846336


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> war was so much simpler when you just bombed the fuck out of your enemies country and then planted a flag on top of the detritus...
> Ukrainians have to sit in the dark and suffer the bombing of the russians, so they don't unite the russians against them, because they might...bomb them more...with unity...amazing that the russians can fire high enough to hit that moral high ground the Ukrainians are sheltering on...i'm sure any survivors will be proud of the moral superiority of all those dead Ukrainians...


It is fighting smart as printer said, it would inflame the Russians and give them justification while fueling their propaganda. The drafted might not leave the country and those who did might return with the motherland under attack. Such attacks will not work and will cause them to unite around the leadership, they don't work in Ukraine, instead they make civilians feel like part of the fight and bond them to the army and government even more. Tribalism is a powerful social force, and it happens when you are attacked or face other challenges, we unite and organize under hierarchal leadership. Ukraine is full on tribal now and Russia is kinda not and apathetic, we want to keep it that way. What else has Putin been doing other than try to light a fire under their arses?

Then there is 300 billion in Euros that the EU is holding and potential international litigation over it, especially for the US, as a reserve currency to get the Russian government money, private sanctioned oligarch cash can be taken with them being declared state sponsors of terrorism. There is Russian money in the UK too, one of the reasons the Tories and Boris did Brexit was because they were rolling in Russian money and there are pesky EU banking regulations etc. Legal processes must be followed and as far as I know Russia would have no counter war crimes claims to make. In wars both sides often commit atrocities and then the international legal system tends to wash their hands of both sides when it comes to reparations.

The Ukrainians are getting a lot of military, civilian and grid repair resources from allies and that gives them a say in somethings. So far Zelenskiy has played his international liberal democratic cards perfectly and has gathered the maximum aid possible for his country and it is instrumental in winning this war. The military is doing an excellent job with what they've been given, and the government appears to be running like an actual well-oiled machine in all areas.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2022)

*Unbelievable scenes' in China as protesters speak out against zero-Covid policy*

95,163 views Nov 28, 2022
Protesters have taken to the streets across China after years of the government's zero-Covid policy have left citizens feeling desperate. CNN's Selina Wang reports from China.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597232685118009346


I don't know about Iran but China built enough prison space to house protesters in great numbers.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't know about Iran but China built enough prison space to house protesters in great numbers.


looks like a LOT of arrests, hope the rest of the country can get by with 10% or so of them locked up...and the other 90% still fucking pissed.
Xi is old, and so is his hand picked successor. with any luck both of them will die off in the next decade, and someone able to see the writing all over those blank pieces of paper will get into power.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

Sort of an online version of the Onion...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597336780763811840


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

With winter they should be worried and if it wasn't for certain international laws and other factors, their lights could be out in Moscow for the entire winter too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597465482592153601


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With winter they should be worried and if it wasn't for certain international laws and other factors, their lights could be out in Moscow for the entire winter too.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597465482592153601


they should


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sort of an online version of the Onion...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597336780763811840


the statue should have been shooting a pregnant Ukrainian woman, while raping an old Ukrainian lady...fuck russia


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With winter they should be worried and if it wasn't for certain international laws and other factors, their lights could be out in Moscow for the entire winter too.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597465482592153601


the next line on that video caption should be "and shove it up our asses."


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2022)

there are something you can't make up, seriouly you want a bribe of what???


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597310715190480896
a washing machine???


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> there are something you can't make up, seriouly you want a bribe of what???
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597310715190480896
> a washing machine???


i guess he knows what he's worth...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the statue should have been shooting a pregnant Ukrainian woman, while raping an old Ukrainian lady...fuck russia


Humor is the idea I think... This humiliates them in ways they care about, they might not care about that other stuff, but being embarrassed, well...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i guess he knows what he's worth...


guess he does


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2022)

it's the case of we don't know the guy.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597608635513044992
seriously???


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

Since Robotanks have no people inside, they only need to be armored against small arms fire and even then, the vitals can be further protected. Put an anti-mine clearing device on the front end and let it lead the way with guns blazing and mines exploding in front of it.

Here is a small German version, useful for a variety of functions.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597593284595310594


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Since Robotanks have no people inside, they only need to be armored against small arms fire and even then, the vitals can be further protected. Put an anti-mine clearing device on the front end and let it lead the way with guns blazing and mines exploding in front of it.
> 
> Here is a small German version, useful for a variety of functions.
> 
> ...


why do i smell grenade launcher attachment not included......


----------



## printer (Nov 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hope they set up decoys and fortified those replacement transformers, the bigger the unit the more sandbags around it and the higher they go above the berms! In wintertime they can even be put in buildings temporarily and a dummy decoy set up in the usual spot. Too bad they couldn't reach out and touch a few of these guys!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597167796068134913


How are you going to sandbag this?


----------



## printer (Nov 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> why do i smell grenade launcher attachment not included......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

printer said:


> How are you going to sandbag this?


Well, ya start with a berm around it or old shipping containers filled with sand and start sand bagging on top of that, while trying to get it as close as cooling will allow. Or instead of putting them in the same spot you relocate them inside a concrete building for winter, a bombed out burned one is best. There are fewer of the big ones available and there are fewer used in the system. For drone protection commercial fishing nets can be strung from towers around it. That is for the missiles that get through the increasingly hardened defenses.

Water cool the fucking things and you can put them inside 10 feet of reinforced concrete and just replace the external radiators and insulators sticking out the top!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2022)

printer said:


>


nice...ok twin m134 mingun attachment?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2022)

printer said:


>


Wall-E as the Hulk?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> nice...ok twin m134 mingun attachment?


It's designed to carry different payloads from guns and rockets, clearing mines, to carrying out wounded, it can be quickly reconfigured to do different jobs as required.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's designed to carry different payloads from guns and rockets, clearing mines, to carrying out wounded, it can be quickly reconfigured to do different jobs as required.


that's why i like the model/design, sitting here imagining which payload to put on it.....and it's ultimate capacity......in the near future i suspect those will be on the battle field more than man


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well, ya start with a berm around it or old shipping containers filled with sand and start sand bagging on top of that, while trying to get it as close as cooling will allow. Or instead of putting them in the same spot you relocate them inside a concrete building for winter, a bombed out burned one is best. There are fewer of the big ones available and there are fewer used in the system. For drone protection commercial fishing nets can be strung from towers around it. That is for the missiles that get through the increasingly hardened defenses.
> 
> Water cool the fucking things and you can put them inside 10 feet of reinforced concrete and just replace the external radiators and insulators sticking out the top!


i wasn't going to comment, but maybe something like a metal pole building roof, with multiple layers of metal sheeting would work. but how many such substations are there in Ukraine? they don't use power pole transformers, iirc, so there would have to be a lot of them in EVERY city and at least one in almost any village of any size. there is no practical way to protect that many substations, except removing the threat at it's source.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wasn't going to comment, but maybe something like a metal pole building roof, with multiple layers of metal sheeting would work. but how many such substations are there in Ukraine? they don't use power pole transformers, iirc, so there would have to be a lot of them in EVERY city and at least one in almost any village of any size. there is no practical way to protect that many substations, except removing the threat at it's source.


I think they’re in a large volume of open air for a reason.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wasn't going to comment, but maybe something like a metal pole building roof, with multiple layers of metal sheeting would work. but how many such substations are there in Ukraine? they don't use power pole transformers, iirc, so there would have to be a lot of them in EVERY city and at least one in almost any village of any size. there is no practical way to protect that many substations, except removing the threat at it's source.


The ones in question are the big ones that step down the really high power station voltages, there are two main issues, cooling and electrical arcing in fortifying them. If this war and such attacks are expected to go on for years, then design changes for new equipment and water cooling can take care of most of the issues with extra money to harden them up considerably.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wasn't going to comment, but maybe something like a metal pole building roof, with multiple layers of metal sheeting would work. but how many such substations are there in Ukraine? they don't use power pole transformers, iirc, so there would have to be a lot of them in EVERY city and at least one in almost any village of any size. there is no practical way to protect that many substations, except removing the threat at it's source.


EU governments have their own defense/industry arrangements and will pay for increased production capacity for the needed transformers, and they can also be made in Canada and the USA and production incentives offered here as well using the defense production act. There is a lead time and things will be tight, but if the Ukrainians can make it through the winter with sporadic power, woodstoves and tens of thousands of generators pouring in, then they should be ok after that. They will keep their eye on the prize and deal with the discomfort.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> EU governments have their own defense/industry arrangements and will pay for increased production capacity for the needed transformers, and they can also be made in Canada and the USA and production incentives offered here as well using the defense production act. There is a lead time and things will be tight, but if the Ukrainians can make it through the winter with sporadic power, woodstoves and tens of thousands of generators pouring in, then they should be ok after that. They will keep their eye on the prize and deal with the discomfort.


and also









Turkish 'powership' group in talks to supply Ukraine


Karpowership says vessels could be used in Odesa if security conditions are met




asia.nikkei.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wasn't going to comment, but maybe something like a metal pole building roof, with multiple layers of metal sheeting would work. but how many such substations are there in Ukraine? they don't use power pole transformers, iirc, so there would have to be a lot of them in EVERY city and at least one in almost any village of any size. there is no practical way to protect that many substations, except removing the threat at it's source.


Actually, we should ramp up production of this equipment, and all countries should securely store critical spares. Enough at least to get our society back up and running should we suffer another Carrington like solar event. That would fry grids and transformers globally and melt power lines from induced power. The spares must be shielded as well, even the rolls of replacement wire would have currents induced in them. The sun just has to burb in the right direction at the right time and we'd be fucked as things stand now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every city they can take off the national grid the less load and more robust it becomes, taking Lviv and Kyiv off would make it a lot more flexible. Not sure how many megawatts in generator capacity are required to keep a large building going, but individual homes can be heated with wood stoves and one in the basement of a small apartment building with a stove pipe sticking out a basement window can save the pipes for the owner. Also, sporadic power helps with cooking and heating too and buildings can stay warm enough for a long time. They will adapt, innovate and do what they must, they will do their best while the Russians do their worst, or what they can get away with. Many in Ukraine have been preparing for this coming winter all summer long, building and buying woodstoves.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> and also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every thousand horsepower is theoretically equivalent to 745.7 kilowatts of power, so scale it up from there as far as generator capacity goes. This ship uses steam turbine generators it appears, and 300 megawatts can power a city, parked in the ocean I don't imagine cooling is an issue! It's not so much the generators and turbines, as the transformers sitting outside them that were damaged or destroyed.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Every city they can take off the national grid the less load and more robust it becomes, taking Lviv and Kyiv off would make it a lot more flexible. Not sure how many megawatts in generator capacity are required to keep a large building going, but individual homes can be heated with wood stoves and one in the basement of a small apartment building with a stove pipe sticking out a basement window can save the pipes for the owner. Also, sporadic power helps with cooking and heating too and buildings can stay warm enough for a long time. They will adapt, innovate and do what they must, they will do their best while the Russians do their worst, or what they can get away with. Many in Ukraine have been preparing for this coming winter all summer long, building and buying woodstoves.



i hope the population is preped, wasn't there also tents with stoves in them for heat? think i saw a post like there here, those can help the population as well....i decided to do a deep dive into that company........





__





Karpowership - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





love the design, question is how to power a small city like Odessa, or maybe even Kyiv, or Lviv with it, and how many would u need to link together to meet needs.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

Sweden used to be kinda neutral, before the war, they are not good enemies for anybody to have all by themselves!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597303403017015296


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

The excuses for imperialism, maybe it's the other way around, they are Ukrainian, and they have as much historical right as they do? Or perhaps they are just another country with a separate language and culture that is closely related to their own, but who want to chart their own course, as is their right to do under international law and common fucking sense. If Russia is so great, why do the people live like shit with great wealth that poured in, have no rights, no future and are herded like cattle to the slaughter. While hundreds of thousands vote with their feet and leave the shithole. Any western reporter would have her storming out of the room in minutes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597622311078703104


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The excuses for imperialism, maybe it's the other way around, they are Ukrainian, and they have as much historical right as they do? Or perhaps they are just another country with a separate language and culture that is closely related to their own, but who want to chart their own course, as is their right to do under international law and common fucking sense. If Russia is so great, why do the people live like shit with great wealth that poured in, have no rights, no future and are herded like cattle to the slaughter. While hundreds of thousands vote with their feet and leave the shithole. Any western reporter would have her storming out of the room in minutes.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597622311078703104


DUH!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597664310322307072


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597580783027617792


----------



## printer (Nov 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The ones in question are the big ones that step down the really high power station voltages, there are two main issues, cooling and electrical arcing in fortifying them. If this war and such attacks are expected to go on for years, then design changes for new equipment and water cooling can take care of most of the issues with extra money to harden them up considerably.


How much engineering would be needed? You can not just say "Make it so." Is the building industry in Ukraine at its prewar level? Concrete, rebar, workers. The space to build in. Most times the minimum space needed for this type of infrastructure was used and room to put shipping containers is not there. Just replacing the transformer is a big job. They are probably doing what they can to protect them but from them being hit multiple times seems to say quick and relatively easy fixes are not practical
.


DIY-HP-LED said:


> EU governments have their own defense/industry arrangements and will pay for increased production capacity for the needed transformers, and they can also be made in Canada and the USA and production incentives offered here as well using the defense production act. There is a lead time and things will be tight, but if the Ukrainians can make it through the winter with sporadic power, woodstoves and tens of thousands of generators pouring in, then they should be ok after that. They will keep their eye on the prize and deal with the discomfort.


Pay for increased capacity? And where is this capacity going to come from? 


"Typical substations can take upwards of two years to develop, design, purchase materials, construct, and commission. PODS will not only save significant costs, but can also be designed, manufactured, shipped and installed in less than one year after receipt of order."










__





PODS (Portable Outdoor Distribution Stations) | PTI







ptitransformers.com








DIY-HP-LED said:


> Actually, we should ramp up production of this equipment, and all countries should securely store critical spares. Enough at least to get our society back up and running should we suffer another Carrington like solar event. That would fry grids and transformers globally and melt power lines from induced power. The spares must be shielded as well, even the rolls of replacement wire would have currents induced in them. The sun just has to burb in the right direction at the right time and we'd be fucked as things stand now.


"We should..."

We should until the costs come in. Others will counter that we have been managing the system well enough (excluding Texas) and it will be hard to get ratepayers to just say OK to increased costs. Manufacturers who reside in an area will be paying more for power and they will be at a lose as compared to areas where they are not upgrading the systems.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

They are squirming on Russian state TV as reality comes crashing in. The air defenses are improving, and their missiles are dwindling, they probably regret they wasted so many on hospitals and schools earlier in the war. Crimea is strategically impossible for them to defend in the long term, Ukraine wants it back, so do the allies and Turkey and with it comes control of the Black Sea.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597576307118080003


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

printer said:


> How much engineering would be needed? You can not just say "Make it so." Is the building industry in Ukraine at its prewar level? Concrete, rebar, workers. The space to build in. Most times the minimum space needed for this type of infrastructure was used and room to put shipping containers is not there. Just replacing the transformer is a big job. They are probably doing what they can to protect them but from them being hit multiple times seems to say quick and relatively easy fixes are not practical
> .
> 
> 
> ...


Well we aren't gonna throw our fucking hands in the air and run around screaming and gesticulating wildly! We will deal with it as best we can and if it looks like Russia will keep lobbing missiles into the Ukrainian grid for years, obviously provisions will have to be made and designs changed or modified. Surrender is not an option.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are squirming on Russian state TV as reality comes crashing in. The air defenses are improving, and their missiles are dwindling, they probably regret they wasted so many on hospitals and schools earlier in the war. Crimea is strategically impossible for them to defend in the long term, Ukraine wants it back, so do the allies and Turkey and with it comes control of the Black Sea.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597576307118080003


gotta love the bullshit brigade.....they don't what to do or say...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

printer said:


> How much engineering would be needed? You can not just say "Make it so." Is the building industry in Ukraine at its prewar level? Concrete, rebar, workers. The space to build in. Most times the minimum space needed for this type of infrastructure was used and room to put shipping containers is not there. Just replacing the transformer is a big job. They are probably doing what they can to protect them but from them being hit multiple times seems to say quick and relatively easy fixes are not practical
> .
> 
> 
> ...


They are planning a green new grid, solar events and cybersecurity will need to be taken into account and it will need to be much more robust with more capacity for EVs, even truck transport and rail. If conditions are right, a solar event could cause catastrophic damage globally and core capacities should be maintained at least. It's good old-fashioned preparedness, the same burden we carry for covid and other pandemics that could wipe us out. The same burden we bear for military defense against the likes of Putin.


----------



## printer (Nov 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well we aren't gonna throw our fucking hands in the air and run around screaming and gesticulating wildly! We will deal with it as best we can and if it looks like Russia will keep lobbing missiles into the Ukrainian grid for years, obviously provisions will have to be made and designs changed or modified. Surrender is not an option.


Just countering your earlier posts that seems like the phrase, "Make it so."


----------



## printer (Nov 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are planning a green new grid, solar events and cybersecurity will need to be taken into account and it will need to be much more robust with more capacity for EVs, even truck transport and rail. If conditions are right, a solar event could cause catastrophic damage globally and core capacities should be maintained at least. It's good old-fashioned preparedness, the same burden we carry for covid and other pandemics that could wipe us out. The same burden we bear for military defense against the likes of Putin.


Back to money.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

printer said:


> Just countering your earlier posts that seems like the phrase, "Make it so."


I might compress timelines a bit, but the allies are determined to do whatever it takes to break Russia, even if that means commandeering every generator in the EU to get them through the winter, they are all in now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

printer said:


> Back to money.


They need the green new grid anyway and cybersecurity and solar event planning must be part of it. They can already protect the grid from much of it with a heads up from space weather and solar observatories, we won't be blindsided, but will have day's notice. Still a Carrington event brought down the primitive telegraph system and fried things pretty good, I doubt much modern electronics would have survived it if was turned on and connected.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

More air defense around critical infrastructure. The allies are determined to get Ukraine through the winter and help them finish the Russians off in the spring or summer, breaking Russia militarily, economically and probably politically.






*US sends Avengers to bolster Ukraine's air defences*

28,079 views Nov 29, 2022
Four US-made Avenger air defence systems are being sent to Ukraine to help prevent Moscow from attacking key infrastructure from the sky. We've been taking a look at the capabilities of the short-range system.


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Nov 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The excuses for imperialism, maybe it's the other way around, they are Ukrainian, and they have as much historical right as they do? Or perhaps they are just another country with a separate language and culture that is closely related to their own, but who want to chart their own course, as is their right to do under international law and common fucking sense. If Russia is so great, why do the people live like shit with great wealth that poured in, have no rights, no future and are herded like cattle to the slaughter. While hundreds of thousands vote with their feet and leave the shithole. Any western reporter would have her storming out of the room in minutes.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597622311078703104


She's talking about Imperial and Soviet Russia when she say "Ukraine has always been part of our country". Under those conditions, Ukraine was a state within the larger empires. That changed in 1994, when Russia signed a multilateral treaty, recognizing Ukraine's borders and Ukraine as an independent nation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

Bagginski said:


>


When coupled with counter battery radars the 155mm can out range the Russians and is more like a sniper rifle. They can drop rounds on them in seconds from diverse locations and shoot and scoot if required within minutes and use a computer-controlled fire control and management system of their own design. It all adds up to lots of dead Russians and few loses for them, quality counts, so does training and morale.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> She's talking about Imperial and Soviet Russia when she say "Ukraine has always been part of our country". Under those conditions, Ukraine was a state within the larger empires. That changed in 1994, when Russia signed a multilateral treaty, recognizing Ukraine's borders and Ukraine as an independent nation.


That recognition, and Western guarantees of it, were the conditions for Ukraine surrendering the considerable amount of nukes stationed on their territory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> She's talking about Imperial and Soviet Russia when she say "Ukraine has always been part of our country". Under those conditions, Ukraine was a state within the larger empires. That changed in 1994, when Russia signed a multilateral treaty, recognizing Ukraine's borders and Ukraine as an independent nation.


They are living in the past, but it is emblematic of a people occupying a vast country with few natural defenses or much cultural unity. National unity was enforced by the secret police for centuries and it is how imperial power was maintained among the many nations making up Russia/ Soviet Union at various times. It's the major impediment to democratization, European Russia's sense of imperial entitlement over other ethnicities. This is just part of a historical trend, and the ideas are deeply embedded in Russian society at all levels. Even at home they are trying to defend more territory than they can hold in today's world, as central Asian cultures discover their roots and own nationalism, just like everybody else is doing around the world when free to do so.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

Another nail in Russia's coffin, they will probably arrive equipped and armed too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597701133228990464


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597705764734631937


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

*Ukrainian Troops Say M777 Howitzers Change The Course Of Battle In Donetsk Region*

212,913 views Nov 29, 2022
Ukrainian artillery crews make regular use of the Western-supplied M777 howitzer and say it has had a major impact against Russian forces. Crews operating one in a muddy field in the Donetsk region say the key to its success is its targeting precision.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

No let up, turn the fucking screw! Setting them up to legally take their money too and war crimes will be among the reasons. They want Russia finished as a military and economic power in or near Europe and they see their chance, it is a good bet and will pay off handsomely in many ways in years to come. Ukraine is also sitting on an estimated 5 trillion plus cubic meters of natural gas, if developed it could help to keep Europe going for a decade or more and in that time a lot can happen on the energy front.









Ukraine war: Nato pledges to provide more weapons and fix power grid


Millions of Ukrainians remain without power and water in freezing temperatures after Russian strikes.



www.bbc.com





_Nato has pledged to give more weapons to Ukraine and help fix critical energy infrastructure badly damaged by massive Russian missile and drone strikes.

At a summit in Bucharest, the secretary general of the military alliance, Jens Stoltenberg, accused Moscow of "trying to use winter as a weapon of war".

The Russian strikes have left millions of Ukrainians without electricity and running water in freezing temperatures.

Ukraine has for months been asking Nato for more advanced air defence systems.

Under the Geneva conventions, attacks on civilians, or the infrastructure vital to their survival, could be interpreted as a war crime.

Earlier this week, Ukraine's prosecutor-general told the BBC that the Russian attacks amounted to genocide.

At a gathering in Berlin, justice ministers of the G7 group of wealthy nations said they would co-ordinate investigations into alleged war crimes committed in Ukraine.

"Judicial examination of the atrocities committed in Ukraine will take years, perhaps even decades. But we will be well prepared - and we will persist for as long as it takes," said German Justice Minister Marco Buschmann.

Russian President Vladimir Putin - who ordered a full-scale invasion of Ukraine on 24 February - and other senior Kremlin officials deny the allegations that Russian troops are committing war crimes._


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

Gotta protect that infrastructure! By the time Russia has missiles to launch at Germany they will have better air defense than this stuff, which was considered kind of obsolete. It works very well on drones and somewhat on cruise missiles and is cheap per kill, good parked close to a big transformer as point defense. Dunno how many they have by now, but it could be enough to cover most of the big transformers in the country with a layered air defense, this being the last line.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597706514390622208


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then why the fuck aren't we giving Ukraine the weapons to strike back in kind?


Looks like you have official support for your position of bombing the shit out of the Russian power grid, but there are still good reasons not to.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597695645342638081


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wasn't going to comment, but maybe something like a metal pole building roof, with multiple layers of metal sheeting would work. but how many such substations are there in Ukraine? they don't use power pole transformers, iirc, so there would have to be a lot of them in EVERY city and at least one in almost any village of any size. there is no practical way to protect that many substations, except removing the threat at it's source.


The Russians have so few precision missiles left and they have to launch them in swarms at individual targets to get through, that it's mostly the large power transformers outside the generating stations and larger distribution ones that are getting targeted. They don't need to protect the smaller substation transformers too much except in fought over areas and Kherson. There are a limited number of targets worth going after for them and areas and point defenses are increasing. Protecting a city like Kyiv means protecting many of the substations in the area. As I said, some limited steps can be taken to harden these targets so that nothing short of a direct hit will do and they often come in at a shallow enough angle. Russia will soon have to expend many missiles to get through to them and drones will do even worse against point defenses like machine guns on trucks.

The allies are planning on fixing and defending their grid as much as is possible, so they must have a plan, so they just don't throw good equipment away with future Russian attacks. I imagine deception might be part of that plan too, it is for most military operations like this, the Russians have limited drone coverage over much of Ukraine and probably sporadic satellite imagery at best. Getting them to fire at dummy targets appearing to be repaired units and shifting the new transformers location while fortifying and camouflaging it as much as they can, might be done too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

The writing is on the wall for Crimea and houses are cheap! It is practically cut off now with only a road over the Kerch bridge and ferry out, rail traffic has been cut. The Russians are rushing bridge road repairs presumably to get trapped tanks and such out of the area and fuel in


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597709786715684864


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597736053913157632


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597684281614426112


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597667645637074945


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

*Stuhna Missiles Help Ukrainian Troops Keep Russian Armor At Bay Near Bakhmut*

604,061 views Nov 23, 2022
RFE/RL's Yehor Lohinov traveled with members of the Ukrainian Army's 58th Independent Motorized Infantry Brigade and watched as they remotely fired Ukrainian-built Stuhna missiles from a shelter. The brigade is defending the city of Bakhmut in Ukraine's Donetsk region.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597723886082469889


----------



## doublejj (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 29, 2022)

Was this maybe a message to Joe Biden from Putler?.....
*Five cars rented by Biden family burst into flames in Nantucket*

*Five rented vehicles mysteriously burst into flames a day after Joe Biden left Nantucket*









Five cars rented by Biden family burst into flames in Nantucket


Five rented vehicles mysteriously burst into flames a day after Joe Biden left Nantucket




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597653698229850112


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Was this maybe a message to Joe Biden from Putler?.....
> *Five cars rented by Biden family burst into flames in Nantucket*
> 
> *Five rented vehicles mysteriously burst into flames a day after Joe Biden left Nantucket*
> ...


Inquiring minds in the ss will want to know!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Inquiring minds in the ss will want to know!


if 2 or 3 of your returned rental cars spontaneously combust you could understand right? But all 5? /s
Could maybe trump/putin still have somebody on the SS payroll?...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 29, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Was this maybe a message to Joe Biden from Putler?.....
> *Five cars rented by Biden family burst into flames in Nantucket*
> 
> *Five rented vehicles mysteriously burst into flames a day after Joe Biden left Nantucket*
> ...


or from trump...


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are living in the past, but it is emblematic of a people occupying a vast country with few natural defenses or much cultural unity. National unity was enforced by the secret police for centuries and it is how imperial power was maintained among the many nations making up Russia/ Soviet Union at various times. It's the major impediment to democratization, European Russia's sense of imperial entitlement over other ethnicities. This is just part of a historical trend, and the ideas are deeply embedded in Russian society at all levels. Even at home they are trying to defend more territory than they can hold in today's world, as central Asian cultures discover their roots and own nationalism, just like everybody else is doing around the world when free to do so.


Maybe she is, I don't know what she knows. But Putin and his staff know. They claim that the US, NATO and Ukraine broke agreements that NATO would never expand west of Eastern Germany. There was no formal agreement but some discussions along those lines in 1990. Putin and his cronies are like Trump in that they don't even try to keep their lies straight. They justified their invasion in two ways that contradict each other. First they say it was always a part of Russia, they they fall back on treaty talks that involved their agreement to honor Ukraine's borders and sovereignty. At some point one must stop listening to them and judging them by what they do.


Check this out where Candace Owens, a Trump toady and Fox "News" commentator says the war in Ukraine is the US's fault:








PolitiFact - Fact-checking claims that NATO, US broke agreement against alliance expanding eastward


Two days before Russia invaded Ukraine with an assault that intelligence officials had warned was coming, conservative c




www.politifact.com


----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Fox "News" commentator says the war in Ukraine is the US's fault:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Maybe she is, I don't know what she knows. But Putin and his staff know. They claim that the US, NATO and Ukraine broke agreements that NATO would never expand west of Eastern Germany. There was no formal agreement but some discussions along those lines in 1990. Putin and his cronies are like Trump in that they don't even try to keep their lies straight. They justified their invasion in two ways that contradict each other. First they say it was always a part of Russia, they they fall back on treaty talks that involved their agreement to honor Ukraine's borders and sovereignty. At some point one must stop listening to them and judging them by what they do.
> 
> 
> Check this out where Candace Owens, a Trump toady and Fox "News" commentator says the war in Ukraine is the US's fault:
> ...


They are allied with some republicans, that much is obvious, birds of a feather I suppose a look on Twitter reveals a lot, they are in lock step with Moscow. They have broken multiple agreements guaranteeing Ukrainian security and have had another nefarious agenda since Putin. They sound a lot like Trump, act like him and apparently blunder like him too, Xi appears to be displaying the same behavior, none can admit they made a mistake.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

Some examples of Russian/Republican propaganda, it is hard to tell which is which, because so many magats repost Russian propaganda and there are other useful idiots and false accounts pumping it out, mostly on Twitter. One day Twitter is full of it on the #Ukraine search and the next day it is mostly gone, there are many Russian bots. It is interesting to see the alliance of American fascists and Russian imperialists so openly displayed, they are united by their opposition to liberal democracy. They don't believe in votes and elections yet are running in elections and trying to gather enough suckers to fuck themselves and everybody else too. The main theme with them is trying to cut off support for Ukraine by implying scandal, kickbacks, FTX, and anything else they can find, Ukrainian Nazis are another theme constantly pounded with memes.

Here is a sampling of bullshit from the #Ukraine thread on twitter:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597880932144361473
Of course, what would bullshit and treason be without Ted! Ted has concerns about corruption in the administration...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597746782561193985
How about the money the elites connected to Trump got from pandemic funds? Cutting funding and auditing are themes too. Trying to convince morons that the geopolitical and military bargain of the century is somehow a bad deal, corrupt or a waste of money. That the fight for liberal democracy and human rights is a bad thing or not worth pursuing, because an invasion of the southern border is happening.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597945969768742912



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597776231990280193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597726280459636736


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

If you wonder why western governments including Canada are shifting their stance on China and moving shit out of there, here is a reason why, the story summary in the tweet should be enough. Since the war in Ukraine there has been a shift in liberal democratic foreign policies, a trend that has been slowly building came to fruition. We support liberal democracies and will unite with them to oppose authoritarian governments, despots and strongmen globally. If it takes cold war 2, so be it, but we hang together or we hang separately, since they will attack us and the global system of governance, online or in the real world. Countries who live under the rule of law with accountable governments can be trusted far more than half mad despots with imperial dreams. In an interconnected world, countries no longer have just interests, they have friends and enemies too, because public opinion and shared values counts for a lot today.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597789382295052288


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

Looks like Justin is gonna piss of emperor Xi again! Silence is complicity and there will be retaliation over this, which is why it is a good idea to reduce our dependency on the bastards!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597654580250165250


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

Not directly war related, but an example of modern liberal democratic leadership, just like the ladies in Europe are doing. Some people resent successful responsible liberal democratic government by the rule of law. They want something else and are rather fuzzyheaded about what it is and about a lot of other things too. Sounds like the gossip reporter might not have understood the answer.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597824061043871744


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2022)

ANC said:


>


one of them is defecating to the West.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

This will turn into sabotage like in Russia, if you can't protest in the streets, you blow things up and set them on fire, while targeting authorities and police leaders. You go underground and wage civil war by tearing down the country and create chaos until the government goes.






*Renewed clashes in China as authorities try to quell protests | DW News*

99,708 views Nov 30, 2022
Riot police and protesters clashed anew in the southern Chinese city Guangzhou, online videos showed on Wednesday, as rallies against strict lockdown regulations continue in China. Protesters' demands quickly escalated from anger over lockdown policies into calls for political freedom. China's top security body issued a warning late on Tuesday proclaiming that authorities would not shy away from a "crackdown" on "the infiltration and sabotage activities of hostile forces", while civilian authorities stated that "illegal and criminal acts that disrupt social order" would not be accepted. The movement is the biggest wave of civil disobedience China has seen since Tiananmen in 1989.

Videos of clashes posted on social media
A video published on Twitter showed dozens of riot police in hazard suits advancing in formation with shields over their heads. The video also showed objects being thrown at them as they step over what appears to be torn-down lockdown barriers. Several people in handcuffs were apparently taken by police to an unknown location. A second video also showed people throwing objects at the police. In another clip, a tear gas canister lands among a small crowd in a narrow street, with people running away from the fumes. Despite its draconian anti-pandemic policies, China has been posting record numbers of COVID-19 cases daily when the clashes erupted in Shanghai, Beijing and elsewhere. Currently, China Dissent Monitor, run by US government-funded Freedom House, estimated that 27 rallies took place between Saturday and Monday, while Australian ASPI think tank recorded 43 protests in 22 cities. Due to China's harsh control of information and isolation, the verification of protester numbers has been challenging.

Anger over China's COVID-19 lockdowns, which subsequently strangled the economy, has been the main motivation behind the protests. China has been enforcing lockdowns of hundreds of millions of people alongside uncompromising testing and drawn-out isolation policies. For now, infections and death numbers are low by international standards, but experts warn that a reopening could lead to widespread illness and deaths, potentially overwhelming hospitals due to China's low vaccination rate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

Note the number of Russian troops killed in today's report, it's been like that for the Russians for a while. They are constantly attacking dug in Ukrainian positions in the east that have excellent artillery support with untrained infantry in stupid human wave attacks. 500 dead a day and the Ukrainians are taking a small fraction of these loses, they are taking them, but not in these morale busting numbers. When the Russians exhaust themselves and their supplies, they will counterattack and take even more turf back. Meanwhile the Russians are losing men, small arms and equipment they cannot replace on futile and militarily useless attacks. The Ukrainians and the allies are training more high-quality motivated volunteers and the allies are equipping and arming them as well when they go back to Ukraine. Almost all the equipment they are using comes with a warranty of sorts and can be returned for repair or barrel relining and if it's from Uncle Sam a replacement can be dropped in.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2022)

oh stfu....your not gonna go against Nato...that would be the worst mistake you've ever done......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597655997728034816


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh stfu....your not gonna go against Nato...that would be the worst mistake you've ever done......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597655997728034816


Since when did we let these assholes tell us what to do? Patriots are defensive systems, go fuck yourself. Blinken just said, we are gonna repair the Ukrainian power grid and defend it from further attack. Their infrastructure destruction strategy just failed after the NATO meeting in Romania and the announcements made by allies.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Since when did we let these assholes tell us what to do? Patriots are defensive systems, go fuck yourself. Blinken just said, we are gonna repair the Ukrainian power grid and defend it from further attack. Their infrastructure destruction strategy just failed after the NATO meeting in Romania and the announcements made by allies.


Demitri was prolly drunk when he said it too.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2022)

good boy, good boy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

Makes ya wonder about those Russians when compared to what the Chinese are facing. Stalin's ghost casts a long shadow over the former Soviet Union and Putin is his true heir. He tried to resurrect the zombie from the grave but will end up getting pulled in himself. The Chinese however seem to be more socially sensible than the Russians and apprehend the danger of despotic one-man rule, Putin I think helped with this and those blank pieces of paper the protesters hold are a Russian idea.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597941175691927552


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2022)

yeah you know it's bad when your secret service helps you stand up.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh stfu....your not gonna go against Nato...that would be the worst mistake you've ever done......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597655997728034816


Uncle Sam isn't alone on this one, the cause is just and there are allies who are even more enthusiastic about crushing Russia than America! Moving forward liberal democracies can united to oppose despotism and learned a lesson about getting too much into their power. There is also the fact that they use the instruments of peace, like the international economic system and internet as instruments of war and aggression and block international justice by the UN and world court.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah you know it's bad when your secret service helps you stand up.....
> 
> View attachment 5232266


Looks like he's three sheets to the wind as we say, comes from the tilt angle of a schooner's deck when under full sail.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like he's three sheets to the wind as we say, comes from the tilt angle of a schooner's deck when under full sail.


he's known for being 4 sheets of oh shit.........


----------



## printer (Nov 30, 2022)

*Ukraine Anger Over Von Der Leyen's Unverified '100,000 Dead Soldiers' Claim*
Ukraine has hit back at a claim by the European Commission's president that 100,000 of Kyiv's troops have been killed since Russia's invasion in February

Ursula von der Leyen used the number in a video address, prompting Kyiv's armed forces to state that the death toll was "classified information." Footage of her speech has since been edited to cut the reference.

In Russia, the state-owned news agency Tass was among the media outlets to seize on the high figure and to say the European Commission had "removed information about 100,000 dead Ukrainian servicemen."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597895208582381569








Ukraine anger over von der Leyen's unverified "100,000 dead soldiers" claim


Russian state media seized on the high figure, which the European Commission has since explained refers to troops both killed and injured.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukraine Anger Over Von Der Leyen's Unverified '100,000 Dead Soldiers' Claim*
> Ukraine has hit back at a claim by the European Commission's president that 100,000 of Kyiv's troops have been killed since Russia's invasion in February
> 
> Ursula von der Leyen used the number in a video address, prompting Kyiv's armed forces to state that the death toll was "classified information." Footage of her speech has since been edited to cut the reference.
> ...


The Russian lost that many, the Ukrainians fight smarter and are better trained allowing more flexible tactical action and maneuver on the battlefield. At its peak the intense Russian shelling in the east this spring and summer killed a lot of territorials manning defenses, but that was only 200 a day at its height. Since then, the kill ratio in favor of the Ukrainians has been enormous since western artillery and HIMARS came into the picture supported by counter battery radars and drones of all descriptions. I can see the Russians losing dozens of dead and wounded daily just from small commercial drone bombing and aerial grenade attacks alone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

Meanwhile the war online continues, with the Russians getting a lot of trolling from people who know them well!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597886679888850945


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2022)

Turn off the heat, water and light in the houses of Russian diplomates


The Czech project "Gift for Putin" published a petition in which it is proposed to cut off the power supply to residential buildings in the country, which are owned by the Russian Federation.




insightnews.media





82% said yes


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Turn off the heat, water and light in the houses of Russian diplomates
> 
> 
> The Czech project "Gift for Putin" published a petition in which it is proposed to cut off the power supply to residential buildings in the country, which are owned by the Russian Federation.
> ...


I figured by now they would be lining their pockets with plastic bags to steal food at the odd diplomatic event they were invited to, they are doing better than I expected, give them time...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figured by now they would be lining their pockets with plastic bags to steal food at the odd diplomatic event they were invited to, they are doing better than I expected, give them time...


i say go for it, and while the czech are at, do it to the rest of the diplomats across the EU as well, let them sit in the dark with no heat..etc


----------



## printer (Nov 30, 2022)

*Ukraine sees 9 deaths in 1 day, as civilians struggle to heat homes after Russian attacks*
Ukraine's state emergency service said Wednesday that nine people had been killed in fires in the past 24 hours as people broke safety rules trying to heat their homes following Russian attacks on power facilities. The number of fires has risen, it said, with Ukrainians increasingly resorting to using emergency generators, candles and gas cylinders in their homes because of power outages.

"Only in the last day, there were 131 fires in Ukraine, 106 of them in the residential sector. Nine people died, eight were injured," it said in a statement.

"Generators on balconies, gas cylinders in apartments, lit candles.… Due to violations of fire-safety rules, the use of uncertified products for heating and cooking, incidents of fires and explosions in highrise and private buildings have become more frequent." The statement urged Ukrainians to take more care in their homes and to explain fire risks to children.

Ukraine is still struggling to restore full power a week after Russian missile strikes damaged energy facilities across the country.

National power grid operator Ukrenergo said the electricity deficit had fallen slightly, from 30 per cent on Tuesday morning to 27 per cent on Wednesday morning. Energy consumption has risen as winter sets in. Weather forecasters said temperatures in the capital Kyiv would fall to –6 C overnight and were set to soon drop further. Ukrainian and Western officials have accused Russia of weaponizing winter, as the now-nine-month-old conflict crosses into the coldest parts of the calendar. Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy has told citizens to expect further Russia strikes on energy infrastructure in the days ahead.




__





Loading…






www.cbc.ca


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukraine sees 9 deaths in 1 day, as civilians struggle to heat homes after Russian attacks*
> Ukraine's state emergency service said Wednesday that nine people had been killed in fires in the past 24 hours as people broke safety rules trying to heat their homes following Russian attacks on power facilities. The number of fires has risen, it said, with Ukrainians increasingly resorting to using emergency generators, candles and gas cylinders in their homes because of power outages.
> 
> "Only in the last day, there were 131 fires in Ukraine, 106 of them in the residential sector. Nine people died, eight were injured," it said in a statement.
> ...


The allies say the grid will be restored and defended. This is a byproduct of people trying to survive and might not be necessary for too much longer from the way I'm reading the tea leaves. The allies appeared to put an end to the Russian energy and infrastructure strategy, implementation of air defenses has been ongoing since before they formally met in Romania. Blinken said they are not gonna rebuild the grid, just to see it taken down again until they run out of spares to repair it, a sensible position IMHO.


----------



## printer (Nov 30, 2022)

*Make peace, not war The Kremlin’s internal polling shows that more than half of Russians now favor negotiations with Ukraine, while only a quarter want to continue the invasion*
Russia’s ongoing military defeats in Ukraine and the social burden of mobilization are rapidly cooling the public’s support for the war. Meduza has gained access to the results of an opinion poll commissioned by the Kremlin “for internal use only.” According to the study conducted by the Federal Protective Service (FSO), 55 percent of Russians favor peace talks with Ukraine, while only a quarter of the respondents still support continuing the war.

The FSO poll does not diverge all that much from the results of an October public-opinion study conducted by the Levada Center, Russia’s only large independent sociological institute. In the Levada study, 57 percent of respondents said that they supported, or would probably support, peace talks with Ukraine. Only 27 percent expressed the same range of support for continuing the war.

The FSO’s own polling indicates that Russians’ attitudes about the war have changed. As late as July 2022, only 30 percent of survey respondents favored ending the war by peace negotiations. Comparing the new results to those collected in the summer make the shift obvious:





Two sources close to the Putin administration told Meduza that the Kremlin now plans to limit the polling data that VTsIOM (the Russian Public Opinion Research Center) releases to the public. One source said, “You can get all kinds of results these days — better not to do it at all.” Also speaking to Meduza, a political consultant who works frequently with the Kremlin explained that it’s “best not to reveal the dynamics” of the Russians’ changing attitudes towards the war.

Denis Volkov, the director of the Levada Center, says the share of Russians likely to support peace talks with Ukraine began to grow rapidly following Putin’s September 21 mobilization decree:

This is sheer reluctance to take part in the war personally. They continue to support it, but they have very little desire to participate themselves. Besides, their support was, from the very start, something they declared with regard to what they perceived as having nothing to do with themselves: “Life goes on — it’s even getting better.” Now, the risks are greater, and people want to start the talks. Still, the majority of people leave this to the government: “We’d like it, but it’s up to them to decide.”

Sociologist Grigory Yudin also links rising public support for peace talks to Russia’s draft. This fall, he says, Russians came face-to-face with the “crumbling of their everyday lives and a sense of danger.” Their “loss of faith in the victory” and the “absence of a convincing account of how exactly Russia might win” also contribute to the shift in opinions, says Yudin. “I wouldn’t be surprised,” Yudin added,

if this turned out to be mixed with an acute sense of danger to the country itself. In this sense, peace talks followed by legalizing the annexations should make the country safer.
Yudin says the public’s resentment for how the war is going is not far from outright “apathy.” Still, he doesn’t rule out the possibility of anti-war demonstrations in Russia:

Protests do not occur simply because people think something but because something makes protest possible. Russia’s protest potential is very high. When possibilities present themselves, there will be protests. Quite possibly, we won’t have to wait that long.
Kremlin insiders who spoke to Meduza, however, said there’s little concern in the administration about potential mass protests, though they acknowledged that “it’s best not to raise the temperature, and not to anger people if not necessary.” Russia’s state media and propaganda outlets, moreover, have already received instructions “not to dwell on the war.” According to Meduza’s sources, the mass media is now being told to focus instead on a “more positive agenda.”

Political scientist Vladimir Gelman says the dynamics of Russian public opinion are unlikely to pressure the Putin administration into honest negotiations with Ukraine. The Russian side, he argues, is “not ready to make concessions,” and the prospects of any peace talks depend largely on what happens in combat — not in opinion polls.

Last October, Meduza wrote about Vladimir Putin’s unwillingness to abandon his claim on the Ukrainian regions he’s now annexed outright. The Kremlin’s recent hints at possible peace talks are likely a scheme to buy time to prepare a new offensive. Meduza’s sources close to the administration say the president still clings to his plans in Ukraine, and officials will reportedly resume Russia’s “partial” mobilization in the winter. Just how many more men the Kremlin hopes to draft remains unclear.








Make peace, not war The Kremlin’s internal polling shows that more than half of Russians now favor negotiations with Ukraine, while only a quarter want to continue the invasion — Meduza


Article by Andrey Pertsev. Translation by Anna Razumnaya.




meduza.io


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

printer said:


> *Make peace, not war The Kremlin’s internal polling shows that more than half of Russians now favor negotiations with Ukraine, while only a quarter want to continue the invasion*
> Russia’s ongoing military defeats in Ukraine and the social burden of mobilization are rapidly cooling the public’s support for the war. Meduza has gained access to the results of an opinion poll commissioned by the Kremlin “for internal use only.” According to the study conducted by the Federal Protective Service (FSO), 55 percent of Russians favor peace talks with Ukraine, while only a quarter of the respondents still support continuing the war.
> 
> The FSO poll does not diverge all that much from the results of an October public-opinion study conducted by the Levada Center, Russia’s only large independent sociological institute. In the Levada study, 57 percent of respondents said that they supported, or would probably support, peace talks with Ukraine. Only 27 percent expressed the same range of support for continuing the war.
> ...


Putin can't win and won't, they will be driven from Ukraine or will leave without orders because they must, to survive. I thought they were meting out stuff to Ukraine as conditions required with the Ukrainians screaming for more to suck Vlad into believing he could actually win, if he threw enough in. Once we realized they could hold the Russians off and even defeat them, things started to move into Ukraine in just the right amount and kind. Well, he appeared to throw in the kitchen sink and will dramatically weaken Russia as a military power and destroy their economy in the process, all in less than a year and for a pittance in terms of military expenditures versus the benefits. It throws open the whole region and central Asia too with Russia shown to be weak and inept and unable to project power or even defend itself from eventual internal dissolution.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

Looks like the scum rose to the top in China and it's down to one man rule and blunders, the more concentrated the power, the bigger the blunders. Trump, Putin, Xi and Elon are all blundering fools at one level, with no check on mistakes or admission of them so they can be corrected. The great egotist is infallible, like the pope another position with absolute authority at one time. If a walk back is required, a minion is blamed and thrown under the bus, but the great one makes no mistakes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597991346714955781


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

*'Putin has failed tactically and his military are performing pretty abysmally' | Admiral Lord West*

8,635 views Premiered 83 minutes ago
“The Russians, having failed tactically and their military forces, are performing pretty abysmally. They’ve realised that they need to do something as a game changer.”

Corruption in the Russian army is causing troops to perform ‘abysmally’, former chief of the naval staff Admiral Lord West tells #TimesRadio.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *'Putin has failed tactically and his military are performing pretty abysmally' | Admiral Lord West*
> 
> 8,635 views Premiered 83 minutes ago
> “The Russians, having failed tactically and their military forces, are performing pretty abysmally. They’ve realised that they need to do something as a game changer.”
> ...



*Putin has failed tactically and his military are performing pretty abysmally* 


that's the only line i need to see....and that's a big yes


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> *Putin has failed tactically and his military are performing pretty abysmally*
> 
> 
> that's the only line i need to see....and that's a big yes


His army or horde is still pretty dangerous, and it will be a slog to drive them out of Ukraine. They still have plenty of shit left keep in reserve and there is gonna be another draft, this one scrapping the bottom of the barrel clean through. I think this fellow retired too long ago for his opinions to be of much value. The increasing number of weapons they are receiving has almost converted them to a NATO army, minus the airpower. The drones and precision artillery will make it hard to hold those dug in positions in the east with the whole Ukrainian army focused on the place, while cutoff Crimea withers on the vine until spring or summer. The two main rail lines leading into the Donbass will be cut at bridges and anything trying to get across the sea of Azov to Crimea will be sunk by the Ukrainians from the coast or with small fast boats carrying big missiles.

They have to get their grid up and running while defending it, that is the allied plan, so expect layered air defenses to protect vital infrastructure, ending with a Gephardt gun next to a transformer for any that get that far. I expect the ground to harden up with frost in the northeast before it does in the south close to the sea. This should allow the Ukrainians the freedom to maneuver off the main roads. The Russian troops are untrained and can't maneuver very well or retreat in good order. So once the Ukrainians punch through their defensive lines they will probably blitzkrieg them with an armored column and lots of light vehicle teams spreading out into their rear far in advance and using drones to avoid Russian concentrations, they will attack the supply depots, and HQ's. This will sow panic among the Russian troops at the front and the assholes behind them guarding them, the war criminals who don't want to get caught.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> His army or horde is still pretty dangerous, and it will be a slog to drive them out of Ukraine. They still have plenty of shit left keep in reserve and there is gonna be another draft, this one scrapping the bottom of the barrel clean through. I think this fellow retired too long ago for his opinions to be of much value. The increasing number of weapons they are receiving has almost converted them to a NATO army, minus the airpower. The drones and precision artillery will make it hard to hold those dug in positions in the east with the whole Ukrainian army focused on the place, while cutoff Crimea withers on the vine until spring or summer. The two main rail lines leading into the Donbass will be cut at bridges and anything trying to get across the sea of Azov to Crimea will be sunk by the Ukrainians from the coast or with small fast boats carrying big missiles.
> 
> They have to get their grid up and running while defending it, that is the allied plan, so expect layered air defenses to protect vital infrastructure, ending with a Gephardt gun next to a transformer for any that get that far. I expect the ground to harden up with frost in the northeast before it does in the south close to the sea. This should allow the Ukrainians the freedom to maneuver off the main roads. The Russian troops are untrained and can't maneuver very well or retreat in good order. So once the Ukrainians punch through their defensive lines they will probably blitzkrieg them with an armored column and lots of light vehicle teams spreading out into their rear far in advance and using drones to avoid Russian concentrations, they will attack the supply depots, and HQ's. This will sow panic among the Russian troops at the front and the assholes behind them guarding them, the war criminals who don't want to get caught.


the biggest thing imo, is the defence of the power grid and getting it back up and air defences in place for protection.....there ya been some chatter about another barrage...so we'll see.....and the US is mulling over Patriot batteries for the time being......letting the winter set in and it will set in....the Russians are gonna be cold. According to one area, UA has been geeting thousands of calls of Russian service members wanting to surrender (so we'll see if anything comes from that), now it's time to hunker down and save the masses in the west of UA, the East and South are the battle grounds for the time being......other things that can be done is move that new drone fleet into the sea of azov at that port....start blowing ships up there...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

Looks like the Ukrainians are inflicting some pain of their own near the border, but they are military targets or infrastructure that supports it, it appears. Maybe since the NATO conference in Romania they are feeling a bit cocky!






*30 Nov: Russians PANIC. MASSIVE SABOTAGE HITS Russian Cities | War in Ukraine Explained*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> the biggest thing imo, is the defence of the power grid and getting it back up and air defences in place for protection.....there ya been some chatter about another barrage...so we'll see.....and the US is mulling over Patriot batteries for the time being......letting the winter set in and it will set in....the Russians are gonna be cold. According to one area, UA has been geeting thousands of calls of Russian service members wanting to surrender (so we'll see if anything comes from that), now it's time to hunker down and save the masses in the west of UA, the East and South are the battle grounds for the time being......other things that can be done is move that new drone fleet into the sea of azov at that port....start blowing ships up there...


They are probably training Ukrainian crews for patriots on simulators already or have been, it is a lot easier and faster to train a technically trained person than a regular solder on these systems, people like electronic engineers, technicians and computer programmers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597969615166242817


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598021734522920960


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598021734522920960


rabid animals that need to be exterminated for the safety of the public.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597762231067758593


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Gotta protect that infrastructure! By the time Russia has missiles to launch at Germany they will have better air defense than this stuff, which was considered kind of obsolete. It works very well on drones and somewhat on cruise missiles and is cheap per kill, good parked close to a big transformer as point defense. Dunno how many they have by now, but it could be enough to cover most of the big transformers in the country with a layered air defense, this being the last line.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597706514390622208


By the time Russia has missiles to lob at GERMANY, this war will be over & the lights will be out in the Kremlin. I posted an article examining Russia’s actual demonstrated ability to produce war matériels, and factoring the added difficulties presented by sanctions, there’s virtually NO chance of Russia producing ten functional units of anything complicated within the next (I think it was) 3 years


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 30, 2022)

doublejj said:


> if 2 or 3 of your returned rental cars spontaneously combust you could understand right? But all 5? /s
> Could maybe trump/putin still have somebody on the SS payroll?...


Time to roll out anyone brought into SS during Creamsicle’s tenure, for starters


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Maybe she is, I don't know what she knows. But Putin and his staff know. They claim that the US, NATO and Ukraine broke agreements that NATO would never expand west of Eastern Germany. There was no formal agreement but some discussions along those lines in 1990. Putin and his cronies are like Trump in that they don't even try to keep their lies straight. They justified their invasion in two ways that contradict each other. First they say it was always a part of Russia, they they fall back on treaty talks that involved their agreement to honor Ukraine's borders and sovereignty. At some point one must stop listening to them and judging them by what they do.
> 
> 
> Check this out where Candace Owens, a Trump toady and Fox "News" commentator says the war in Ukraine is the US's fault:
> ...


Re: Candace Owens…I was raised to “consider the source” & let that be my guide.

Good advice


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2022)

Here is one reason why the lights are still on in Moscow and taking their money in international courts without the delay of counter claims could be another. A some point they are gonna start getting Russian money instead of ours and we want that to be ASAP!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598312258614054912


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2022)

Ukraine update: Events around Bakhmut and Svatove indicate that long-frozen lines are moving


We’re starting this morning by looking at the two areas where intensive combat operations are underway: In the area around Bakhmut and along the line from Svatove to Kreminna. For eight months, Russia has been attempting to press toward Bakhmut from...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> ten functional units of anything complicated


except overseas leasing agreements


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2022)

get the strange feeling the bullshit brigade is getting a little nervous.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598054696295751680
and u are all complicit in these war crimes, good luck at the Hague


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is one reason why the lights are still on in Moscow and taking their money in international courts without the delay of counter claims could be another. A some point they are gonna start getting Russian money instead of ours and we want that to be ASAP!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598312258614054912


Ukraine should petition the UN for permission to make strikes at russia's infrastructure, all open and above board...they might get denied, but they might not...and that would be fucking sweet revenge.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Ukraine should petition the UN for permission to make strikes at russia's infrastructure, all open and above board...they might get denied, but they might not...and that would be fucking sweet revenge.


I think the allies want to avoid that and it is one of the reasons they are going all-in on-air defense and grid repair help, along with other increased military and other assistance. I think Ukraine has a domestically produced suicide drone ace up its sleeve that can bring down much of the Russian power grid. As I said, it could be for financial reasons, tied to legal considerations, there is an enormous amount of Russian money at stake here. Enough to cover everything, if they do it properly and legally, following a justice process.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2022)

you go girl, keep the fight







she's proven to be one of the best snipers in the world too


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2022)

Russia is screwed, Europe has dug its heels in, and Russia had an economy smaller than that of Italy before the war began, France alone has a much bigger economy than that, the EU has a bigger one still! Then there's Uncle Sam, not back stopping them, but leading the allied charge. Last but certainly not least, there are the Ukrainians and their NATO trained and increasingly equipped army, which has high morale and motivation, as well as the best training and equipment they and the allies can provide.

*Russia's war in Ukraine means "we need to become brothers in arms" once more, Macron says at White House*
From CNN's Betsy Klein







French President Emmanuel Macron speaks alongside US President Joe Biden on the South Lawn of the White House on Thursday, December 1. (Andrew Harnik/AP)


US President Joe Biden welcomed French President Emmanuel Macron to the White House Thursday, kicking off an official state visit aimed at shoring up the US-France alliance as Macron has emerged as a critical ally amid Russia’s ongoing invasion of Ukraine.

“Our hearts are warm to welcome such close friends to the White House,” Biden said at a formal arrival ceremony on the White House South Lawn on the cold December morning. 
“It’s a genuine honor to host you for the first state visit of my administration and to celebrate the current strength and vitality between France and the United States of America," he continued. 


> "As war returns to the European soil, following Russia's aggression to Ukraine and in light of the multiple crises our nations and our societies face, we need to become brothers in arms once more," Macron said via a translator after Biden delivered remarks.


Following last year’s low point in French-American relations following the US-Australia submarine deal, the two presidents have forged a close relationship, as Biden highlighted in his opening remarks Thursday.

France, Biden said, is the United States’ “oldest ally” and an “unwavering partner,” referencing the history of the relationship from the Revolutionary War's Marquis de Lafayette to the beaches of Normandy during World War II. 
“The alliance between our two nations remains essential to our mutual defense,” he added. 
Biden said both countries are united amid Russia’s “brutal war” in Ukraine and said that the two countries are working to ensure “democracies deliver” on numerous key issues.

He said the alliance will “grow stronger for decades to come” as he welcomed Macron and his delegation to Washington.
Following the Macrons’ arrival, the two leaders greeted dignitaries, observed a 21-gun salute, and inspected the troops on the South Lawn, keeping with the tradition of a formal arrival ceremony.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2022)

I'll bet a lot of Russian government types, foreign ministry officials and such have a few bucks stashed here. A million or two and some big fish's money collected in bribes and thief's spread over lots of accounts. I'll bet this would hurt Vlad's minions the most, as well as probably take some of the cash he spread around in the west.

1 hr 54 min ago

*Switzerland has frozen more than $7 billion in Russian financial assets*
From CNN's Lindsay Isaac

Switzerland has frozen over $7 billion in Russian financial assets, according to the Swiss State Secretary of Economy (SECO).
The total amount of seized financial assets since the start of the Ukraine war now amounts to US $7.89 billion as of Nov. 25, the SECO said in a news release on Thursday. Additionally, 15 properties attributed to sanctioned Russians in Switzerland have been seized.

A total of $48.5 billion belonging to Russian nationals have been reported to SECO for investigation. 
*Some context*: In response to Russia's military aggression in Ukraine, the Swiss Federal Council broke with its tradition of neutrality and adopted European Union sanctions against Russia.
Switzerland has also said it would seek closer ties to NATO and the European Union to strengthen its “defense capabilities” in the wake of Russia’s war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2022)

*Let's talk about why it's important to understand US capabilities....*


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'll bet a lot of Russian government types, foreign ministry officials and such have a few bucks stashed here. A million or two and some big fish's money collected in bribes and thief's spread over lots of accounts. I'll bet this would hurt Vlad's minions the most, as well as probably take some of the cash he spread around in the west.
> 
> 1 hr 54 min ago
> 
> ...


I would not be surprised if the remaining $41b have remained liquid because someone paid a modest surcharge.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2022)

We want ya gone Vlad, get out while you can before you are driven out, you can't win, is the message being sent. It is the Ukrainians who will humiliate them not America or Europeans, though they will use our weapons to finish them off and drive them out. The longer it goes on, the bigger the payoff for the west, as Russia sinks lower and lower into military and economic ruin. Sometimes political and cultural change is sudden and hard, when it's been delayed for too long and it takes getting the shit beat out of them and their noses rubbed in it to make it happen.









First on CNN: US considers dramatically expanding training of Ukrainian forces, US officials say | CNN Politics


The Biden administration is considering a dramatic expansion in the training the US military provides to Ukrainian forces, including instructing as many as 2,500 Ukrainian soldiers a month at a US base in Germany, according to multiple US officials.




www.cnn.com





*First on CNN: US considers dramatically expanding training of Ukrainian forces, US officials say*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> get the strange feeling the bullshit brigade is getting a little nervous.......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598054696295751680
> and u are all complicit in these war crimes, good luck at the Hague


they need to mobilize so hard that we'll beg them for peace? to get out of paying for the shit they've done?  not a motherfucking chance in hell...they should be preparing their back yard gardens and digging pits for outhouses, they're about to go back to the preindustrial age...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 5232659


holy shit he's aged a decade in 9 months...hope the cancer is very painful


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> holy shit he's aged a decade in 9 months...hope the cancer is very painful


it's the stress of losing 90k of troops, and losing period


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they need to mobilize so hard that we'll beg them for peace? to get out of paying for the shit they've done?  not a motherfucking chance in hell...they should be preparing their back yard gardens and digging pits for outhouses, they're about to go back to the preindustrial age...


No matter how big the human wave attack, an old AC 130 gunship can mow it down with tons of ammo a minute! Wait till the ground freezes, the Ukrainians have been using the shitty weather the rest and resupply with new weapons and troops entering the army weekly. They have been mostly doing defensive stuff, mowing down untrained Russian infantry, falling back and counter attacking, costing the Russians many and the Ukrainians few. Once they can get off the roads, they can leverage their training and communications to outmaneuver the poorly trained Russians, who can neither maneuver nor retreat in good order, once the Ukrainians break through their lines.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2022)

this could be interesting...hmmm









Russians withdrawing units from some settlements of Zaporizhzhia Oblast – General Staff


According to Ukrainian military intelligence, the Russians are withdrawing their military from the village of Mykhailivka, the city of Polohy and the village of Inzhenerne in the occupied part of Zaporizhzhia Oblast; they offer local residents in the village of Burchak in Zaporizhzhia Oblast...




www.pravda.com.ua


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598451337599279104


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598033123719188484


----------



## doublejj (Dec 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598310336272252930


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> get the strange feeling the bullshit brigade is getting a little nervous.......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598054696295751680
> and u are all complicit in these war crimes, good luck at the Hague


What is that show? Is it the same one that earlier showed the cast shutting down a person who was questioning the justification for the invasion?

Anyway, what she said:

war crimes, reparations, compensation...we need to fight harder to avoid them.

What kind of argument is that?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What kind of argument is that?


An irrational one, since Trump you should be familiar with the concept! 

The more desperate they become the more we will hear it, from Trump too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What is that show? Is it the same one that earlier showed the cast shutting down a person who was questioning the justification for the invasion?
> 
> Anyway, what she said:
> 
> ...


the kind aggressive fascists make. the kind that people who know they're fucking guilty make. the kind that horrible shitty excuses for human beings make...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What is that show? Is it the same one that earlier showed the cast shutting down a person who was questioning the justification for the invasion?


That is a show on RT (Russia Today) the presenter is Margarita Simonyan (propagandist, and editor in chief of RT itself), the other one is Vladimir Solovyov which he appears on the show as well, and also has his own show on Russia 1 Channel (another propagandist). 

Yes, these are the same people who did that in your second question, and they regularly spew BS, this is why i call the them Bullshit Brigade, any moderate that comes on, they effectively shut them down

This show and the other show have openly said that Ukraine needs to be wiped off the map, that russia needs to bomb infrastructure, genocide, kidnapping etc etc...i can go on......



Fogdog said:


> Anyway, what she said:
> 
> war crimes, reparations, compensation...we need to fight harder to avoid them.
> 
> What kind of argument is that?



it's not an arguement, in fact it's desperation, they all know they can be brought to the Hague for trial, simply cause of what i said above

if you wanna see more the Russian Media Monitor has a YT channel, and if you have Twitter...look up Julia Davis( she has been sanctioned by the Russian Gov) which is funny as hell imo

i personally started watching over these guys in 2016 during the election at that time, and currently through the mid terms, and the previous election too, these guys are a definite piece of work.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> That is a show on RT (Russia Today) the presenter is Margarita Simonyan (propagandist, and editor in chief of RT itself), the other one is Vladimir Solovyov which he appears on the show as well, and also has his own show on Russia 1 Channel (another propagandist).
> 
> Yes, these are the same people who did that in your second question, and they regularly spew BS, this is why i call the them Bullshit Brigade, any moderate that comes on, they effectively shut them down
> 
> ...


The only difference between Saddam and Vlad is that Vlad has a bigger bench of Bagdad Bobs!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2022)

man i thought this was a fluke....hmmm









U.S. and Ukrainian Embassies Targeted by Letter Bombs in Spain


One of the six packages containing “pyrotechnic material” was also sent to the prime minister’s office in Madrid, prompting the authorities to increase security.




www.nytimes.com





someone is sending letter bombs.....ruff count is up to 6 now

also someone is doing this too......









Bloody packages containing 'animal eyes' sent to Ukrainian embassies across Europe | CNN


Suspicious packages, including blood-soaked envelopes containing "animal eyes," have been sent to Ukrainian embassies and consulates in several European cities, the country's foreign ministry has said.




www.cnn.com


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> man i thought this was a fluke....hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking trolls.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Fucking trolls.


i know......and i thought it was a fluke till i did a little research....


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i know......and i thought it was a fluke till i did a little research....


This terror campaign Putin is waging is extremely annoying (and of course devastating to the people whose lives are being destroyed by his choices). I still hope we are not dragged into war with him, but his shit needs to be checked hard.

I guess I did see something about the sanctions now hitting them hard. So maybe it was already done and like everything in life, it just took some time to show.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> This terror campaign Putin is waging is extremely annoying (and of course devastating to the people whose lives are being destroyed by his choices). I still hope we are not dragged into war with him, but his shit needs to be checked hard.
> 
> I guess I did see something about the sanctions now hitting them hard. So maybe it was already done and like everything in life, it just took some time to show.


and the EU just did a price cap on the oil at $60 a barrel, that's bout 20 dollars less than the market, some are urging next round to 40 a barrel


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598720612020588544


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> This terror campaign Putin is waging is extremely annoying (and of course devastating to the people whose lives are being destroyed by his choices). I still hope we are not dragged into war with him, but his shit needs to be checked hard.
> 
> I guess I did see something about the sanctions now hitting them hard. So maybe it was already done and like everything in life, it just took some time to show.


Probably a Russian or Russians living in the west and upset about Russia getting the shit kicked out of it and humiliated internationally. Doesn't sound like the FSB, sounds like a Russian version of a Trumper living in the west and freaking out over the motherland that he doesn't want to live in or fight for. Aso a lot of Russians might be losing their money stashed in the west, particular Swiss bank accounts and other tax havens.


----------



## printer (Dec 2, 2022)

*Snowden swears allegiance to Russia, receives passport: lawyer*
National Security Agency whistleblower Edward Snowden, who received international attention after leaking classified information about U.S. government surveillance programs, has sworn his allegiance to Russia, where he has been living in exile since 2013, state media reported Friday. 
Snowden attorney Anatoly Kucherena confirmed the news to the state-run media outlet TASS, saying his client had been granted a Russian passport.

Kucherena said he had seen Snowden the previous day and he was doing well. 

Russian President Vladimir Putin granted Snowden citizenship in September; the Russian government had given him permanent residency in 2020. Snowden said at the time that he would work to maintain dual U.S.-Russian citizenship and not renounce his U.S. passport. 

Kucherena told TASS that Snowden’s wife, Lindsey Mills, is currently applying for Russian citizenship as well.

Russia’s Interfax news agency reported that Kucherena said Snowden is grateful that he is now a full-fledged citizen. Kucherena said that Snowden can no longer be extradited to a foreign state. 

Snowden has been vocally critical about U.S. policies on Twitter but mostly quiet about Russia’s widely denounced invasion of Ukraine this year. He lives in Moscow with Mills and their two children.








Snowden swears allegiance to Russia, receives passport: lawyer


National Security Agency whistleblower Edward Snowden, who received international attention after leaking classified information about U.S. government surveillance programs, has sworn his allegianc…




thehill.com





Care to help out on the front lines there comrade?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2022)

Russia rejects pullout from Ukraine as condition for talks


KYIV, Ukraine (AP) — Russia said Friday that Western demands it should pull out completely from Ukraine as part of any future talks to end the war effectively rule out any such negotiations, as Russian strikes continued and a Ukrainian official set his country's battle losses at up to 13,000 troops.




apnews.com






get out or your gonna lose more troops......


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 2, 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/11/26/russia-war-economy-military-supply/


> When Russian President Vladimir Putin launched last month a new council for coordinating supplies for the Russian army, he seemed to recognize the scale of the economic problems facing the country, and his sense of urgency was palpable.
> 
> “We have to be faster in deciding questions connected to supplying the special military operation and countering restrictions on the economy which, without any exaggeration, are truly unprecedented,” he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2022)

printer said:


> *Snowden swears allegiance to Russia, receives passport: lawyer*
> National Security Agency whistleblower Edward Snowden, who received international attention after leaking classified information about U.S. government surveillance programs, has sworn his allegiance to Russia, where he has been living in exile since 2013, state media reported Friday.
> Snowden attorney Anatoly Kucherena confirmed the news to the state-run media outlet TASS, saying his client had been granted a Russian passport.
> 
> ...


why does that not surprise me


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2022)

printer said:


> *Snowden swears allegiance to Russia, receives passport: lawyer*
> National Security Agency whistleblower Edward Snowden, who received international attention after leaking classified information about U.S. government surveillance programs, has sworn his allegiance to Russia, where he has been living in exile since 2013, state media reported Friday.
> Snowden attorney Anatoly Kucherena confirmed the news to the state-run media outlet TASS, saying his client had been granted a Russian passport.
> 
> ...


Either that or back to America, or out a window. I hope he likes potatoes; I'm sure Vlad will find something useful for him to do. I'm sure he has no concerns about Russia conducting surveillance on its own citizens and is in complete agreement with imperial domestic and foreign policy. Russia, Iran and China are the only safe places for this guy now, whatever his intentions were, Vlad turned them to shit pretty quick and he made a sucker and fool of himself. He became a traitor and marked man for the rest of his life.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Russia rejects pullout from Ukraine as condition for talks
> 
> 
> KYIV, Ukraine (AP) — Russia said Friday that Western demands it should pull out completely from Ukraine as part of any future talks to end the war effectively rule out any such negotiations, as Russian strikes continued and a Ukrainian official set his country's battle losses at up to 13,000 troops.
> ...


Vlad just needs to get his nuts squeezed harder. Wait for the ground to freeze up, the Ukrainians are winding up for a big punch, maybe in two directions at once. Give him until the new year and let him shoot off the rest of his missiles into the steadily improving air defense system. Winter is here and by the time the Ukrainians roll on the Russians, winter weather and frost bite will take care of many of them. Before the ground freezes enough, the Russians will freeze more. Those poorly equipped untrained conscripts are fit only to put into defensive dug in positions. Once the Ukrainians breakthrough after softening them up with drones and artillery there probably won't be much in the rear to stop them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad just needs to get his nuts squeezed harder. Wait for the ground to freeze up, the Ukrainians are winding up for a big punch, maybe in two directions at once. Give him until the new year and let him shoot off the rest of his missiles into the steadily improving air defense system. Winter is here and by the time the Ukrainians roll on the Russians, winter weather and frost bite will take care of many of them. Before the ground freezes enough, the Russians will freeze more. Those poorly equipped untrained conscripts are fit only to put into defensive dug in positions. Once the Ukrainians breakthrough after softening them up with drones and artillery there probably won't be much in the rear to stop them.



seems like there is something happening.....russian movement in Zap and the rest of Kherson area today......Met city got hammered last night


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/11/26/russia-war-economy-military-supply/View attachment 5233115


I wonder why they have a statue of our anarcho-hominid and another of his posting record.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2022)

this is an unverified giggle....if it happened....





__





Loading…






www.news.com.au





could be one more thing the orange avenger and pooty have in common...who knows


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder why they have a statue of our anarcho-hominid and another of his posting record.


Took me a second.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 2, 2022)

Pentagon debuts its new stealth bomber, the B-21 Raider


WASHINGTON (AP) — America’s newest nuclear stealth bomber is making its public debut after years of secret development and as part of the Pentagon’s answer to rising concerns over a future conflict with China .




apnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5233212
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I imagine a stealth cruise missile would be on the table too. With good intelligence and precision conventional munitions they might be able to conduct a first strike and take all of their nuclear launch capabilities off the table or degrade them sufficiently that missile defense would be effective for what remained. A good option to have in case the opposing nuked up despot losses his fucking marbles!


----------



## xtsho (Dec 2, 2022)

View attachment 5233218


----------



## xtsho (Dec 2, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5233212
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2022)

Canada sent a shit load of uniforms and other gear; the Ukrainians have a shit load more than the Russians and will have even more.






*Let's talk about Sweden, Finland, and cold weather gear....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2022)

Finland and Sweden are not even in NATO yet, but they have security guarantees until they do from the US and UK. Both are armed to the teeth make modern weapons and have reserve equipment for large numbers of reserve troops, most of the fighting aged male populations. Russia is weak and they no longer fear it and are making a real allied contribution to weaken it further! They and the Baltic states will be a lot more secure, especially if there is regime change in Belarus too! That will make Kaliningrad impossible for Russia to hold and the Baltic will be a NATO lake. Likewise, Crimea is impossible for Russia to hold once defeated in Ukraine and that will mean control of the Black Sea too.

Geopolitically and economically Russia will be fucked after it is screwed economically for a generation and accelerated their population decline tremendously, while increasing emigration. Oh yeah, they will lose their stashed foreign money and end up paying the entire cost of the war. When Vlad fucks over a country he doesn't fuck around, not as through as Hitler did to his country though, but Germany recovered faster than Russia will!


----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2022)

China cannot seize Tawain and if it tried, they would destroy the chip production facilities there, supporting infrastructure, as well as kill many of the highly skilled workers. Most of the equipment they use in those fabs comes from other places like Holland, Germany, America, Japan and South Korea. It's also one of the reasons America and Europe are looking to onshore advanced chip production as well as EV battery production. The lesson learned with Russian gas has not been lost, despots will use trade and the international economic system as weapons of war. The western policy was to give China liberal trade policies and looked the other way when they engage in mercantilist behavior, as we did with Japan and South Korea, to help them uplift themselves economically and technologically as part of the cold war. China went despotic and veered off the path to liberal democracy as did Russia, the cause is clinging to the notion of empire and specialness. 

Communism fell in both places, but each had different results. China did well, until Xi fucked it up by going for despotic power like Putin, if you can't have a democracy, at least rule by a committee and trust none with absolute power. The CPP might do well in elections in China, they have a phenomenal track record of economic growth over the past 40 years to stand on, and uplifted China a lot with largely responsible government since Deng. However economic freedom was not followed by political freedom and the CPP is descending into corruption and despotism.









China’s chip shortage is so bad a woman was just caught smuggling semiconductors inside a fake baby bump


Chinese customs officials arrested a woman last week for attempting to smuggle hundreds of semiconductor chips into Zhuhai, China, from Macau under a fake pregnancy bump.




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2022)

https://apnews.com/article/putin-health-covid-prices-european-union-65de1c4934227208bfa68bb7d4c47716

this is all good, but...

https://www.reuters.com/business/energy/russia-price-cap-is-dangerous-will-not-curb-demand-our-oil-2022-12-03/

it's all a fucking stupid game that cowards play because they don't have the fucking balls to man up and just go fucking crush russia...
resume hollow posturing in 3...2...1










At $60, the Cap on Oil Prices Will Build Pressure on Russia


Russian oil revenues aren't likely to take a major hit, but it's significant that Western allies have stuck together, Rachel Ziemba writes.




www.barrons.com





the oil barons aren't too upset, which indicates that this deal doesn't effect the global oil economy, or they would be taking definitive action to protect those obscenely huge profits...

this is the first time in history that the entire world has an enemy of world peace basically at it's mercy, and we're too petrified to smash them...we fucking deserve russia, and all the little russias that we are encouraging right now...as soon as russia gets what it wants out of the world, then it will be south korea's turn to blackmail the fucking cowardly planet with their bombs, then who the fuck else has a bomb? they'll all get on a list to annex the nicest properties of their neighbors, and if we say anything, they'll wave their nuclear bomb club membership cards, and we'll all just back the fuck off...the entire world makes me fucking ashamed to be a part of it's cowardice.
why don't we just reapportion the entire world right now and give 20% of each country adjacent to a military dictatorship that possesses nukes, to the military dictatorships? just save them the trouble of empty posturing that we'll cave to anyway?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://apnews.com/article/putin-health-covid-prices-european-union-65de1c4934227208bfa68bb7d4c47716
> 
> this is all good, but...
> 
> ...


We inherited the world we live in from the past and are part of a process, we have to use the cards we are dealt with, while slowly changing the game. Liberal democracy spread slowly at first but became the model for any country serious about governance and wanting to enter the modern world. It doesn't have to be exactly the same system, but it must be founded on certain principles and democracies exist on spectrum, some are more liberal than others and much depends on their cultural foundations. One man or one-party rule is to be avoided as it inevitably leads to corruption and kleptocracy, we elect our leaders every few years with a free press and speech, imagine how quickly it would go down the toilet of corruption if we didn't! Adam Smith said all that is required for capitalism to work is responsible government, not democracy, however it won't stay responsible for long without liberal democracy.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://apnews.com/article/putin-health-covid-prices-european-union-65de1c4934227208bfa68bb7d4c47716
> 
> this is all good, but...
> 
> ...


Imagine if Russia became another Iraq.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2022)

*Let's talk about newer members of NATO....*


----------



## xtsho (Dec 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> China cannot seize Tawain and if it tried, they would destroy the chip production facilities there, supporting infrastructure, as well as kill many of the highly skilled workers. Most of the equipment they use in those fabs comes from other places like Holland, Germany, America, Japan and South Korea. It's also one of the reasons America and Europe are looking to onshore advanced chip production as well as EV battery production. The lesson learned with Russian gas has not been lost, despots will use trade and the international economic system as weapons of war. The western policy was to give China liberal trade policies and looked the other way when they engage in mercantilist behavior, as we did with Japan and South Korea, to help them uplift themselves economically and technologically as part of the cold war. China went despotic and veered off the path to liberal democracy as did Russia, the cause is clinging to the notion of empire and specialness.
> 
> Communism fell in both places, but each had different results. China did well, until Xi fucked it up by going for despotic power like Putin, if you can't have a democracy, at least rule by a committee and trust none with absolute power. The CPP might do well in elections in China, they have a phenomenal track record of economic growth over the past 40 years to stand on, and uplifted China a lot with largely responsible government since Deng. However economic freedom was not followed by political freedom and the CPP is descending into corruption and despotism.
> 
> ...


China has a paper army. They don't know how to fight and their weaponry is untested. The terrain in Taiwan is 2/3rds mountainous and would be nearly impossible for them to get a toehold anywhere. China is not going to invade Taiwan especially after seeing what just happened to Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2022)

xtsho said:


> China has a paper army. They don't know how to fight and their weaponry is untested. The terrain in Taiwan is 2/3rds mountainous and would be nearly impossible for them to get a toehold anywhere. China is not going to invade Taiwan especially after seeing what just happened to Russia.


Yep, a lot of people learned a lot of things from the war in Ukraine, some learned painful lessons and some watching were so concerned, they kept their distance, since they do well over 10X their trade with the allies than with Russia. War with the allies, not just Uncle Sam would be the ruin of China's economy and prosperity. Xi is sitting on a powder keg now and a war like that would spark it off and they would be massacring each other in a civil war before long, like Russia might. Another lesson is Soviet style slave armies with no NCO's or individual initiative are no match for those who do it NATO style. The citizens need to be behind the army and government to win too, war like that would be a national effort and you need to fight for something worthwhile in today's world.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about newer members of NATO....*


did he mean "the steeling of the resolve of NATO." ? or "the stealing of the resolve of NATO." ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2022)

An induction heater, a big forging press and a machine shop, with some finishing and QC, then off to get filled. Fuse's these days are electronic, on circuit boards the size of a watch and have selectable modes. The Poles and Ukrainians could set one up to make Soviet ammo, with more people and fewer robots and I believe they have.

Washington UK, not USA!






*How artillery shells for the Army and forces around the world are made*

53,175 views Dec 3, 2022
For over a hundred years – the munitions for the British military has been manufactured in North East England. BAE Systems factory in Washington has been making shells for the forces over the last decade since the site at nearby Birtley closed. David Sivills-McCann has been to see how the site manufactures the tens of thousands of shells every year.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Dec 3, 2022)

People across Russia are freezing in their homes in temperatures as low as -38°C because essential utility workers have been mobilised – even after the supposed end of mobilisation – and sent to Ukraine, hindering repair and maintenance work at home.





__





ChrisO_wiki (@ChrisO_wiki)


1/ People across Russia are freezing in their homes in temperatures as low as -38°C because essential utility workers have been mobilised – even after the supposed end of mobilisation – and sent to Ukraine, hindering repair and maintenance work at home. ⬇️




nitter.net


----------



## doublejj (Dec 3, 2022)

a lot of IT professionals have left Russia.......
*CRY, CRY, CRY —*
*Never-before-seen malware is nuking data in Russia’s courts and mayors’ offices*
*CryWiper masquerades as ransomware, but its real purpose is to permanently destroy data.*








Never-before-seen malware is nuking data in Russia’s courts and mayors’ offices


CryWiper masquerades as ransomware, but its real purpose is to permanently destroy data.




arstechnica.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2022)

doublejj said:


> People across Russia are freezing in their homes in temperatures as low as -38°C because essential utility workers have been mobilised – even after the supposed end of mobilisation – and sent to Ukraine, hindering repair and maintenance work at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


booski fucking hooski, bitchskis...freeze


----------



## doublejj (Dec 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> booski fucking hooski, bitchskis...freeze


"Knock Knock"....it's the consequences of your actions coming home.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2022)

doublejj said:


> a lot of IT professionals have left Russia.......
> *CRY, CRY, CRY —*
> *Never-before-seen malware is nuking data in Russia’s courts and mayors’ offices*
> *CryWiper masquerades as ransomware, but its real purpose is to permanently destroy data.*
> ...


Kids these days


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2022)

doublejj said:


> "Knock Knock"....it's the consequences of your actions coming home.


they know how to fix it...stand the fuck up and kick putin's ass to the curb. when they do that, then i'll be concerned about their welfare.


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2022)

Russia can't afford its population to find out how well people in the rest of the world are living.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 4, 2022)

xtsho said:


> China has a paper army. They don't know how to fight and their weaponry is untested. The terrain in Taiwan is 2/3rds mountainous and would be nearly impossible for them to get a toehold anywhere. China is not going to invade Taiwan especially after seeing what just happened to Russia.


Rational analysis would conclude that China does have a paper military based upon a total lack of recent experience and yeah all that shiny new shit they parade looks good.Amphibious operations are highly complex and the US Marine Corps. have the most operational experience in that domain.Lack of experienced NCO's empowered to make decisions is also vital as we all see in Ukraine as we watch Russian military doctrine utterly fail. That said I believe that the Chinese are wise a and it would be incredibly stupid to underestimate them.War gaming the Taiwan situation if a shooting war takes place has led to many sobering outcomes based upon China's geographical advantages , their numerous airfields in theater,and their ever increasing missile forces which at this point require US carrier battle groups to stay approximately 1000 miles off of mainland China for safety. It's pretty much a shit sandwich that I hope we don't have to take a bite of.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 4, 2022)

Regarding Ukraine,after being caught off guard by Putin's 2014 Crimea seizure and fomenting a war in the Donbas region w/proxy Russian forces,NATO's training of Ukranian troops in aftermath was a brilliant decision that has literally saved that nation. The performance and tactics of the western trained and equipped Ukranian soldiers vis a vis Russian counterparts is night and day. As Tyson once said "everyone has a plan until they get punched in the face" and the western doctrine empowering NCO's and lower level officers in the field to make on the spot adjustments to the plan is far superior to the buerocratic method of Soviet style military's which seem parlyized to adjust to everchanging conditions.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2022)

ANC said:


> Russia can't afford its population to find out how well people in the rest of the world are living.


we're supposed to negotiate with a leader who lets his people live like this?...
while he and his cronies have multiple villas, multi million dollar yachts, private planes...
i'm not sure russians deserve to be rid of him...they let him do this...


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we're supposed to negotiate with a leader who lets his people live like this?...
> while he and his cronies have multiple villas, multi million dollar yachts, private planes...
> i'm not sure russians deserve to be rid of him...they let him do this...


I get what you are saying about Russians deserving what they are getting from Putin.

It's Sunday and I'm still trying to process a post Budman made on Thursday. This passage in particular:

_"to have no Hague tribunals, openings of criminal proceedings, compensations, reparations. So that nothing of that sort happens. We need such an activization of combat. We have to pressure them so hard. So that they turn to us for a ceasefire or establishing peace."_

She was also selling the idea that everybody, including the people who fled Russia to get away from Putin and his war, would be arrested and charged for crimes committed in Ukraine.



BudmanTX said:


> get the strange feeling the bullshit brigade is getting a little nervous.......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598054696295751680
> and u are all complicit in these war crimes, good luck at the Hague


That woman flat out said in that broadcast:

_More of your sons will be sent to Ukraine to fight and perhaps die in horrible conditions so that you don't have to face the consequences of your dictator's crimes._

I am boggled at the idea that the general population of Russia would be willing to send their friends, sons, husbands and fathers to fight and die for such a crappy reason.

From the beginning of this thread almost a year ago all the way to today, I simply don't understand why this happened or continues to happen. I know that Russia is and always has been afflicted with a vicious police state. One that has incarcerated as many as 25% of their population in gulags with horrible conditions. I know that the Russian police state still has those camps available to hold anybody who protests. I know that their absolutist authoritarian leader is a sociopath of the worst kind who would not hesitate to marshal his forces against the people of Russia. But knowing that doesn't help me understand why the Russian people aren't rising up to stop it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I get what you are saying about Russians deserving what they are getting from Putin.
> 
> It's Sunday and I'm still trying to process a post Budman made on Thursday. This passage in particular:
> 
> ...


me neither.
i can only guess that if you're brought up in such a state your entire life, you don't know any different.
the intrusion of western society, through the internet, through business travel, citizens witnessing how the rest of the world lives, must be causing some pretty major unrest. 
they seem to be under a huge amount of tension at the moment. if they don't take any action now, they never will. if they have any spirit, any honor, any soul left at all, this is the time.


----------



## printer (Dec 4, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I get what you are saying about Russians deserving what they are getting from Putin.
> 
> It's Sunday and I'm still trying to process a post Budman made on Thursday. This passage in particular:
> 
> ...


The Russian people have an understanding with their politicians. "We will take care of politics and leave you to live your life as long as you keep your head down." With the general population now being affected by their politics there are grumblings.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> me neither.
> i can only guess that if you're brought up in such a state your entire life, you don't know any different.
> the intrusion of western society, through the internet, through business travel, citizens witnessing how the rest of the world lives, must be causing some pretty major unrest.
> they seem to be under a huge amount of tension at the moment. if they don't take any action now, they never will. if they have any spirit, any honor, any soul left at all, this is the time.


Even in Soviet times people had access to Western popular music, whose lyrics gave a pretty good account of our attitudes toward and expectations of society. 

Dovetailing with what Printer posted, knowledge isn’t enough.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Even in Soviet times people had access to Western popular music, whose lyrics gave a pretty good account of our attitudes toward and expectations of society.
> 
> Dovetailing with what Printer posted, knowledge isn’t enough.


Then what is? If we do anything to foment trouble, we could justifiably be accused of setting the russian government up for a fall.
I personally wouldn't have a problem with that, but when we've done such things in the past, it has not helped how the rest of the world perceives us...
Would upsetting the russian tea cart be worth the loss of trust, the lowering of opinions, the justification of earlier accusations? 
I don't know. I'd kick that fucking cart over and mop up the mess later, but i don't get to make that call.


----------



## printer (Dec 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Then what is? If we do anything to foment trouble, we could justifiably be accused of setting the russian government up for a fall.
> I personally wouldn't have a problem with that, but when we've done such things in the past, it has not helped how the rest of the world perceives us...
> Would upsetting the russian tea cart be worth the loss of trust, the lowering of opinions, the justification of earlier accusations?
> I don't know. I'd kick that fucking cart over and mop up the mess later, but i don't get to make that call.


If what happens in Russia stays in Russia then I say let them figure their own way forward. But since that is not the case we need to contain them.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Then what is? If we do anything to foment trouble, we could justifiably be accused of setting the russian government up for a fall.
> I personally wouldn't have a problem with that, but when we've done such things in the past, it has not helped how the rest of the world perceives us...
> Would upsetting the russian tea cart be worth the loss of trust, the lowering of opinions, the justification of earlier accusations?
> I don't know. I'd kick that fucking cart over and mop up the mess later, but i don't get to make that call.


I don’t know. I fail at figuring out domestic politics in any predictive manner, so (sad shrug).


----------



## doublejj (Dec 4, 2022)

Please note: Moscow....  

The Ukrainian defence conglomerate Ukroboronprom successfully tested a "kamikaze" strike drone with a range of one thousand kilometres. It can carry a 75 kg warhead. https://ukrinform.ua/rubric-technology/3627601-ukrainskij-dronkamikadze-uspisno-projsov-nizku-viprobuvan.html… Areas from which Russia stages its criminal invasion of Ukraine would be within range.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 4, 2022)

Hey putler....soon will be FREE BORSHT day


----------



## doublejj (Dec 4, 2022)

If Ronald Reagan had the republican party we have today America would have lost the cold war..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2022)

doublejj said:


> If Ronald Reagan had the republican party we have today America would have lost the cold war..


who says we won?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who says we won?


people who think Reagan was swell


----------



## doublejj (Dec 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who says we won?


When your opponent no longer exists & you're still standing. There is no more U.S.S.R. most people consider that a win....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2022)

doublejj said:


> When your opponent no longer exists & you're still standing. There is no more U.S.S.R. most people consider that a win....


then who is knocking on Ukraine's door? the name changed, the fascist regime stayed the same, and brought in the mafia...


----------



## doublejj (Dec 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then who is knocking on Ukraine's door? the name changed, the fascist regime stayed the same, and brought in the mafia...


Republicans.....


----------



## ANC (Dec 4, 2022)

their whole minds are fucked... if you ask someone how they are they will say "normal" not good or bad like we do...


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I get what you are saying about Russians deserving what they are getting from Putin.
> 
> It's Sunday and I'm still trying to process a post Budman made on Thursday. This passage in particular:
> 
> ...


Best quote in DR. Strangelove "Gentleman you can't fight in here,this is the war room" LOL


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> me neither.
> i can only guess that if you're brought up in such a state your entire life, you don't know any different.
> the intrusion of western society, through the internet, through business travel, citizens witnessing how the rest of the world lives, must be causing some pretty major unrest.
> they seem to be under a huge amount of tension at the moment. if they don't take any action now, they never will. if they have any spirit, any honor, any soul left at all, this is the time.


I'm also hoping for a Russian uprising of some kind,it's the only scenario I can ascertain in which Russia can somehow save face for this absolute barbarian folly Putin has unleashed,I honestly believe most average Russians don't want this and have a genuine kinship with Ukranians.I have way more questions than answers,How does this end?,Will their be honest tribunals regarding war criminals,How will reparations to Ukraine be accomplished? ,What kind of geo-political situation develops in the aftermath of hostilities?,Who leads post war Russia if Putin goes and if not how can he ever be dealt with w/the reputation he now has? and on and on,hard questions even harder answers.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 5, 2022)

doublejj said:


> When your opponent no longer exists & you're still standing. There is no more U.S.S.R. most people consider that a win....


I'd say we won a technical victory,much national treasure was squandered,if half that money went to social and infrastructure programs we'd be in a better place today.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 5, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I'm also hoping for a Russian uprising of some kind,it's the only scenario I can ascertain in which Russia can somehow save face for this absolute barbarian folly Putin has unleashed,I honestly believe most average Russians don't want this and have a genuine kinship with Ukranians.I have way more questions than answers,How does this end?,Will their be honest tribunals regarding war criminals,How will reparations to Ukraine be accomplished? ,What kind of geo-political situation develops in the aftermath of hostilities?,Who leads post war Russia if Putin goes and if not how can he ever be dealt with w/the reputation he now has? and on and on,hard questions even harder answers.


There might be some folks cooling their heels in a cell right now that would be well positioned to pull a Mandela of the north.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then who is knocking on Ukraine's door? the name changed, the fascist regime stayed the same, and brought in the mafia...


I firmly believe that Russia's loss of buffer states including Ukraine is the main reason for the "special military operation". The Russian psyche is scarred with the fear of invasion.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> There might be some folks cooling their heels in a cell right now that would be well positioned to pull a Mandela of the north.


I'd love to see a Russia led by Navatny,hope it's not a pipe dream,a man who genuinely would strive to improve life for all Russians and send the bear into the West leaving China all alone on the UN Security Council.Please don't wake me up.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I know that Russia is and always has been afflicted with a vicious police state. One that has incarcerated as many as 25% of their population in gulags with horrible conditions. I know that the Russian police state still has those camps available to hold anybody who protests. I know that their absolutist authoritarian leader is a sociopath of the worst kind who would not hesitate to marshal his forces against the people of Russia. But knowing that doesn't help me understand why the Russian people aren't rising up to stop it.


When I was a kid the biggest heroes were not fictional characters but members of the resistance in WW2. Monuments everywhere, plenty of good movies. Literally every boy and young men made at least once in their life the claim “I would have joined the resistance!”. Older people, like my grandparents who lived through the war and occupation, were always quick to explain the reality was not that simple. Older black Americans probably understand too. Keeping your head down is a better life than your family members getting raped and massacred or starve to death. Russians would resist a sudden switch from what Ukrainians had to Putin’s ways too. Same people, different circumstances.

When I read Russian people should rise up I imagine actual Russians I’ve interacted with over the past decades should risk their lives to rise up against Putin and it just paints an absurd image in my head. Kinda like you storming the capitol. The ones crazy enough to do that with force would be the type of Russian that doesn’t oppose Putin. Why do the ones who‘d rather not have him as head of state, would rather have our lives and birthplace, have the responsibility to rise up and risk everything they have and everyone they love. I’d prefer they keep themselves safe, gtfo of Russia if possible. Election results in Russia mean as little as the referendums they held in Ukraine, no Russian citizen voted for this war in safe and fair elections. Does being a citizen of a country make you responsible for the actions of your mad king? The way I see it, “the Russian people” is a very broad brush that paints an entity that doesn’t even really exist. There’s Russians, and there’s Russians.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2022)

One gun two substations so far. What if the "idea" catches on? America could be in the dark pretty quick. Let's say anti gun activists wanted to make a "statement" and decided to have a campaign in those states with no gun laws? It might come down to your 2nd amendment rights or your lights! Technology empowers the individual or small groups of them and connects them and guns can kill power grids too, not just people, who needs a missile?

Freedom means freedom to freeze in the dark too. Texas has a vulnerable power grid and liberal gun laws a .50 cal sniper rifle isn't hard to get at a gun show and neither is a silencer. Though normal calibers should work just fine on big distribution transformers too, they don't need to be very close either. Maybe not a leftwing anti-gun group, but a future rightwing domestic terrorist group, discontented that Texas went blue or for some other "cause".






*State of Emergency declared in Moore County after power substations hit with gunfire*

299,514 views Dec 4, 2022
A State of Emergency is in effect in Moore County after a massive power outage caused by damage to substations by firearms.


----------



## ANC (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2022)

Sativied said:


> When I was a kid the biggest heroes were not fictional characters but members of the resistance in WW2. Monuments everywhere, plenty of good movies. Literally every boy and young men made at least once in their life the claim “I would have joined the resistance!”. Older people, like my grandparents who lived through the war and occupation, were always quick to explain the reality was not that simple. Older black Americans probably understand too. Keeping your head down is a better life than your family members getting raped and massacred or starve to death. Russians would resist a sudden switch from what Ukrainians had to Putin’s ways too. Same people, different circumstances.
> 
> When I read Russian people should rise up I imagine actual Russians I’ve interacted with over the past decades should risk their lives to rise up against Putin and it just paints an absurd image in my head. Kinda like you storming the capitol. The ones crazy enough to do that with force would be the type of Russian that doesn’t oppose Putin. Why do the ones who‘d rather not have him as head of state, would rather have our lives and birthplace, have the responsibility to rise up and risk everything they have and everyone they love. I’d prefer they keep themselves safe, gtfo of Russia if possible. Election results in Russia mean as little as the referendums they held in Ukraine, no Russian citizen voted for this war in safe and fair elections. Does being a citizen of a country make you responsible for the actions of your mad king? The way I see it, “the Russian people” is a very broad brush that paints an entity that doesn’t even really exist. There’s Russians, and there’s Russians.


Stalin's ghost casts a long shadow over Russia, nobody stopped him he just died, but the memories, stories and relationship with the state remain. Putin is Stalin's true heir, but he lives in different world with more communications technology and far less control over information. A generation has had a taste of the west and modernity and know we are no real military threat, a lot of them voted with their feet and a lot more would like to.

If the people do not bear the responsibly for an evil and bad government, they certainly end up bearing the burden and tragedy, from freezing to death on the battlefield in a pointless war, to having their cities leveled and living like shit for years after. This burden they often share with their victims as well as by themselves, increasingly in this interconnected and interdependent world, consequences of wars are widespread.

The point is liberal democracy must grow and despots must go, and we need to work towards that goal, at home and abroad. We can no longer afford to have despotic rule by a psychopathic lunatic running a major power, technology and interdependence are making that too dangerous. Everybody aspires to democracy and the rule of law except fascists and morons and if anybody tells you otherwise, they are full of shit or part of the problem.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I'm also hoping for a Russian uprising of some kind,it's the only scenario I can ascertain in which Russia can somehow save face for this absolute barbarian folly Putin has unleashed,I honestly believe most average Russians don't want this and have a genuine kinship with Ukranians.I have way more questions than answers,How does this end?,Will their be honest tribunals regarding war criminals,How will reparations to Ukraine be accomplished? ,What kind of geo-political situation develops in the aftermath of hostilities?,Who leads post war Russia if Putin goes and if not how can he ever be dealt with w/the reputation he now has? and on and on,hard questions even harder answers.


i see russia failing and all their "republics" gaining independence, which will require NATO intervention to gather up all the nukes and any stockpiles of missiles before they start using them on themselves.
i don't think russia will exist anymore once this is over, at least not as anything like a world power. they'll just be another rump state left over after putin's fall, desperately trying to maintain some control over their own fate. they will be financially obliterated, putin and his cronies have been bleeding them dry for years, and now the sanctions and reparations for Ukraine will finish the job. they will be lucky to be able to immigrate somewhere they can find work, so they can send money home for beets and vodka...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I firmly believe that Russia's loss of buffer states including Ukraine is the main reason for the "special military operation". The Russian psyche is scarred with the fear of invasion.


which makes me wonder if it's even worth trying to stop the war until they're so beaten, so broken, that they can't invade anyone else for decades, which will give their neighbors time to prepare for them...because russia will never, ever change...they don't want to change, they want to change the world to suit themselves, and the world doesn't want to comply, and should not have to.
russian fear is not a sufficient reason for a single thing they've done, and never will be. they have to be nullified, if not outright destroyed as a nation, for the peace of the entire world.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2022)

Sativied said:


> When I was a kid the biggest heroes were not fictional characters but members of the resistance in WW2. Monuments everywhere, plenty of good movies. Literally every boy and young men made at least once in their life the claim “I would have joined the resistance!”. Older people, like my grandparents who lived through the war and occupation, were always quick to explain the reality was not that simple. Older black Americans probably understand too. Keeping your head down is a better life than your family members getting raped and massacred or starve to death. Russians would resist a sudden switch from what Ukrainians had to Putin’s ways too. Same people, different circumstances.
> 
> When I read Russian people should rise up I imagine actual Russians I’ve interacted with over the past decades should risk their lives to rise up against Putin and it just paints an absurd image in my head. Kinda like you storming the capitol. The ones crazy enough to do that with force would be the type of Russian that doesn’t oppose Putin. Why do the ones who‘d rather not have him as head of state, would rather have our lives and birthplace, have the responsibility to rise up and risk everything they have and everyone they love. I’d prefer they keep themselves safe, gtfo of Russia if possible. Election results in Russia mean as little as the referendums they held in Ukraine, no Russian citizen voted for this war in safe and fair elections. Does being a citizen of a country make you responsible for the actions of your mad king? The way I see it, “the Russian people” is a very broad brush that paints an entity that doesn’t even really exist. There’s Russians, and there’s Russians.


ok...i can work with that too, but it will require the financial crippling of russia, and for sanctions to stay in place for at least a few years, to bring them to their knees. they MUST pay for ALL reparations to Ukraine, to fix the Ukrainian infrastructure they are destroying, they must pay to rebuild all the hospitals, schools and apartment building they have and will destroy. they WILL leave all Ukrainian lands with their shields, or on them...
you say they'll never accept a change, i say they won't have any fucking choice in the matter...they can start rethinking their positions, or their positions will be rethought for them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One gun two substations so far. What if the "idea" catches on? America could be in the dark pretty quick. Let's say anti gun activists wanted to make a "statement" and decided to have a campaign in those states with no gun laws? It might come down to your 2nd amendment rights or your lights! Technology empowers the individual or small groups of them and connects them and guns can kill power grids too, not just people, who needs a missile?
> 
> Freedom means freedom to freeze in the dark too. Texas has a vulnerable power grid and liberal gun laws a .50 cal sniper rifle isn't hard to get at a gun show and neither is a silencer. Though normal calibers should work just fine on big distribution transformers too, they don't need to be very close either. Maybe not a leftwing anti-gun group, but a future rightwing domestic terrorist group, discontented that Texas went blue or for some other "cause".
> 
> ...


that's why they have to catch the idiots that did that shit and fucking crucify them so none of their fucking morons friends tries it too...charge them with attempted murder on top of everything else, they could have shut down hospitals where operations were going on...they didn't give a fuck, so i don't give a fuck, bury them under the jail when you find them, and let them starve to death on live television.
no motherfucking sympathy for domestic terrorist, they deserve death, but too many pussies will cry about that, so as many years as it's possible to give them, run consecutively, in the shittiest, most dangerous facility available. make this so fucking unattractive that none of the fucking morons ever even considers it again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's why they have to catch the idiots that did that shit and fucking crucify them so none of their fucking morons friends tries it too...charge them with attempted murder on top of everything else, they could have shut down hospitals where operations were going on...they didn't give a fuck, so i don't give a fuck, bury them under the jail when you find them, and let them starve to death on live television.
> no motherfucking sympathy for domestic terrorist, they deserve death, but too many pussies will cry about that, so as many years as it's possible to give them, run consecutively, in the shittiest, most dangerous facility available. make this so fucking unattractive that none of the fucking morons ever even considers it again.


You may have to sandbag around the chain link fences surrounding them up to the top of the fence, then only a drone can get at them. Power transmission lines present another problem though, people can be hunting and the bullet that brings one down will be shot into the air, prove it was them in court without a drone video etc. More guns more empowered lunatics with a chip on their shoulder. Their hero Vlad inspired them and Donald going to prison will be their cause, go ahead and try and keep the lights on while they keep their second amendment rights!

You could do it with a drone and some DIY explosives too, which is why drones are being regulated out of existence. Sandbags won't help, but commercial fishing nets strung up and local jammers will. Berm up around the transformers and sandbags or barriers on top of that to get them out of line of sight and stop bullets, harden them up just like in Ukraine.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You may have to sandbag around the chain link fences surrounding them up to the top of the fence, then only a drone can get at them. Power transmission lines present another problem though, people can be hunting and the bullet that brings one down will be shot into the air, prove it was them in court without a drone video etc. More guns more empowered lunatics with a chip on their shoulder. Their hero Vlad inspired them and Donald going to prison will be their cause, go ahead and try and keep the lights on while they keep their second amendment rights!
> 
> You could do it with a drone and some DIY explosives too, which is why drones are being regulated out of existence. Sandbags won't help, but commercial fishing nets strung up and local jammers will. Berm up around the transformers and sandbags or barriers on top of that to get them out of line of sight and stop bullets, harden them up just like in Ukraine.


fuck all of that...the real deterrent will be nailing the guy or guys who did this to the wall with so many nails, that are so fucking huge, that they will die still trying to pull themselves loose...the little cowardly fucks that do shit like this convince themselves that they can get away with it...they have to be proven wrong, and their punishment has to scare the fuck out of the rest of the cowards who might consider doing it in the future.
slap them with multimillion dollar fines, open them up to law suits from all the businesses and people who lost income because of them, charge them with murder if anyone died in a way that could even remotely be connected to their cowardly shit, and then charge them with domestic terrorism...let the other little cowards know that they cannot get away with it, and they'll spend the rest of their broke lives in a cell.


----------



## printer (Dec 5, 2022)

*US secretly modified HIMARS for Ukraine to prevent Kyiv from shooting long-range missiles into Russia*
The Pentagon secretly modified advanced rocket systems it sent to Ukraine to make the weapons unable to fire into Russia and escalate the war.
Since June, the U.S. has supplied Kyiv with 20 of the High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems (HIMARS), but the weapons are uniquely modified so they can’t fire long-range missiles, the Wall Street Journal reported, citing U.S. officials.

The HIMARS are wheeled vehicles equipped with rocket systems, which are attached to the back.
Along with the HIMARS, the U.S. has supplied Guided Multiple Launch Rocket System (GMLRS) with a range of 50 miles, which have been used to strike Russian ammunition depots and command centers within Ukraine.

When President Biden announced the Defense Department was shipping the HIMARS and ammunition to Ukraine at the end of May, he said they would only be used for defense and the administration was “not going to send to Ukraine rocket systems that strike into Russia.”
Ukrainian President Voldymyr Zelensky also promised at the time not to use the missile systems to strike targets inside Russia.
The U.S. has also resisted sending Army Tactical Missile System (ATMS) rockets, a surface-to-surface missile that can hit targets up to 186 miles away. Officials cited similar concerns about Ukraine striking targets in Russia.

Kyiv has asked for the ATMS rockets for months, stressing the missile system would only be used to strike targets within Ukraine.
Washington has so far resisted calls from senators to send highly advanced Gray Eagle MQ-1C drones to Ukraine over fears they could strike targets in Russia and be recovered by Russian forces.

Moscow, which has repeatedly rebuked the U.S. for arming Ukraine, has warned Washington against sending Ukraine more advanced weaponry.

Maria Zakharova, a spokeswoman for Russia’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs, said in a September briefing the U.S. would “cross the red line and become a party to the conflict” if it sent longer-range missiles to Kyiv.
 
Calls to provide Ukraine with longer-range missile systems and more advanced weaponry to strike back have grown more urgent after Russia in October began bombarding civilian infrastructure and energy grids in Ukraine.
A new wave of Russian rocket strikes hit cities across Ukraine on Monday.

Washington has provided billions of dollars for Ukraine since the war began and has slowly upgraded Kyiv’s arsenal as the conflict has dragged on, moving from anti-tank Javelin missiles to Switchblade drones and HIMARS.








US secretly modified HIMARS for Ukraine to prevent Kyiv from shooting long-range missiles into Russia


The Pentagon secretly modified advanced rocket systems it sent to Ukraine to make the weapons unable to fire into Russia and escalate the war. Since June, the U.S. has supplied Kyiv with 20 of the …




thehill.com


----------



## Sativied (Dec 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The point is liberal democracy must grow and despots must go, and we need to work towards that goal, at home and abroad. We can no longer afford to have despotic rule by a psychopathic lunatic running a major power, technology and interdependence are making that too dangerous. Everybody aspires to democracy and the rule of law except fascists and morons and if anybody tells you otherwise, they are full of shit or part of the problem.


Entirely agree. The world is too small for anything else.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you say they'll never accept a change, i say they won't have any fucking choice in the matter...they can start rethinking their positions, or their positions will be rethought for them.


No, I’m saying if Russians would live like Ukrainians for decades, and some Putin-like enemy would try to repress them, they’d resist just as much as Ukrainians do now. The point was they grew up in their situation, didn’t happen overnight. If it would have, they wouldn’t have accepted Putin either.

And yes, Russia will have to pay of course. Heck, I want them to denuclearize and fully surrender. But then still, we’ll send them used clothing and blankets to make it through the winter.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If the people do not bear the responsibly for


This formulation supports and propagates the fallacy of a collective will, such as “the will of the people”. I’ve seen that a lot on these pages by people unsportingly laying blame for an entrenched corrupt system on how ordinary folks vote, and saying Vassily Six-pack has earned the hardship. 

With a political-industrial oligarchy rigging the game, blaming the voter is unfair, which unfairness is compounded by invoking the broken concept of a collective will.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2022)

that would be a hard.....NO!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598735507927744512
they're illegal.....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2022)

I don’t see the problem. Everybody recognizes they’re annexations.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t see the problem. Everybody recognizes they’re annexations.


they may reconized it, but the also condemned it as illegal









Only 4 countries side with Russia as U.N. rejects annexations in Ukraine


"The world had its say," Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy said, calling Russia's push for annexation "worthless."




www.npr.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> This formulation supports and propagates the fallacy of a collective will, such as “the will of the people”. I’ve seen that a lot on these pages by people unsportingly laying blame for an entrenched corrupt system on how ordinary folks vote, and saying Vassily Six-pack has earned the hardship.
> 
> With a political-industrial oligarchy rigging the game, blaming the voter is unfair, which unfairness is compounded by invoking the broken concept of a collective will.


I'm merely stating the obvious, poor choices by leaders with absolute power often led to catastrophe and we see it in the modern world. Whether they are collectively responsible or not makes no difference to the consequences of poor choices by leaders, in America or Russia. Trump never completely controlled the government and courts in America and there is a tradition and culture of democratic values. In Russia there was empire, then communist dictatorship and more empire with a brief break in the 90s and early 2000s, then back to despotism. Stalin left his mark on Russia and the surrounding former Soviet Republics and deported whole nations to Siberia or Gulag deathcamps. Instead of a liberal democratic legacy, they have Stalin's, Trump left his mark on American culture too, but Stalin had absolute power for nearly 30 years of terror. He turned the country into a paranoid reflection of his sick and twisted psychopathic mind.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm merely stating the obvious, poor choices by leaders with absolute power often led to catastrophe and we see it in the modern world. Whether they are collectively responsible or not makes no difference to the consequences of poor choices by leaders, in America or Russia. Trump never completely controlled the government and courts in America and there is a tradition and culture of democratic values. In Russia there was empire, then communist dictatorship and more empire with a brief break in the 90s and early 2000s, then back to despotism. Stalin left his mark on Russia and the surrounding former Soviet Republics and deported whole nations to Siberia or Gulag deathcamps. I stead of a liberal democratic legacy, they have Stalin's, Trump left his mark on American culture too, but Stalin had absolute power for nearly 30 years of terror. He turned the country into a paranoid reflection of his sick and twisted psychopathic mind.


It still mislays the blame, which is my point.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It still mislays the blame, which is my point.


Who's blaming? However, we have the same fundamental question with covid for instance. Many die from it, including antivaccine activists who spread disinformation, are they victims or are they responsible for the deaths of others and perhaps themselves? The same can be said about the Germans in WW2 or even the Poles, the murders and atrocities were a secret, but a pretty open one in many quarters. One Polish Holocaust survivor said, "One third of the country wanted to murder another third, while the remaining third stood around in moral confusion".

Collective punishment is outlawed for a reason, because perfect justice is impossible in war and the innocent are swept up with the guilty. Technology has empowered the individual and the ability to organize, but it also empowers the state more and can aid in the repression of organized descent. However, in war, we inflict harm on other nations, the good the bad and the indifferent among them, all get the stick in one way or another.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2022)

printer said:


> *US secretly modified HIMARS for Ukraine to prevent Kyiv from shooting long-range missiles into Russia*
> The Pentagon secretly modified advanced rocket systems it sent to Ukraine to make the weapons unable to fire into Russia and escalate the war.
> Since June, the U.S. has supplied Kyiv with 20 of the High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems (HIMARS), but the weapons are uniquely modified so they can’t fire long-range missiles, the Wall Street Journal reported, citing U.S. officials.
> 
> ...


"Washington has provided billions of dollars for Ukraine since the war began and has slowly upgraded Kyiv’s arsenal as the conflict has dragged on, moving from anti-tank Javelin missiles to Switchblade drones and HIMARS."
fucking broken ass himars...
oh my fucking god i want to go off on a huge rant about what motherfucking cowards we and NATO are...but i've ranted before, still feel the same way...fuck putin, and fuck his fucking nukes, i'm motherfucking sick of kissing russian ass, i'm about ready to start planting fucking boots in russian asses...why are we still playing this fucking game? swift, sudden, decisive action...take his nuke bases, ground and destroy his planes, fuck up his army, and slam his ass into a cell at the Hague, along with half his fucking government and all of his military officers...ALL OF THEM...yesterday.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "Washington has provided billions of dollars for Ukraine since the war began and has slowly upgraded Kyiv’s arsenal as the conflict has dragged on, moving from anti-tank Javelin missiles to Switchblade drones and HIMARS."
> fucking broken ass himars...
> oh my fucking god i want to go off on a huge rant about what motherfucking cowards we and NATO are...but i've ranted before, still feel the same way...fuck putin, and fuck his fucking nukes, i'm motherfucking sick of kissing russian ass, i'm about ready to start planting fucking boots in russian asses...why are we still playing this fucking game? swift, sudden, decisive action...take his nuke bases, ground and destroy his planes, fuck up his army, and slam his ass into a cell at the Hague, along with half his fucking government and all of his military officers...ALL OF THEM...yesterday.


that’s why the big hall in the UN conspicuously displays this sign


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599788235848286209


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599788235848286209


i got a $1


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2022)

Looks like Don Jr Orange Avenger has been bought


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599495305577332736


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2022)

*Gepard Antiaircraft Systems From Germany Target Iranian Drones Over Ukraine*

278,626 views Dec 5, 2022
Ukrainian troops say Gepard mobile antiaircraft systems donated by Germany have proven effective at stopping Russian-operated drones made in Iran. The Ukrainian crews say they can detect the drones at a distance of 16 kilometers.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599788235848286209


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 6, 2022)

Good watch.








Zelenskyy: The Man Who Took on Putin


Charts the rise of the Ukrainian comedian and entertainer who became the improbable wartime leader, exploring the man behind the series of game-changing social media and TV appearances which have encapsulated the defiant response of a nation.




www.sbs.com.au


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 6, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Looks like Don Jr Orange Avenger has been bought
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599495305577332736


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599874067183476737


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2022)

Ukraine update: Russia can't quit Bakhmut, as Ukrainian air defenses stymie latest missile barrage


For an overview of the active front, click here. For my Sunday piece on Ukrainian offensive options as the ground freezes, click here. Meanwhile, Russia is pushing west from their pre-invasion occupied territory in eastern Donbas (keyed purple on the...




www.dailykos.com





_Russia launched another wave of missiles at Ukraine, but this attack seems to have mostly fizzled. Ukraine claims 60 of the 70 Russian cruise missiles were shot down, and there’s even dramatic video of one of them going down. 


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599810159236112406
This missile was shot down by a German Gepard air defense system. Ukraine has declared them their most prized air defense system. Ironically, it’s been decommissioned, as NATO moved to nearly all-missile air defenses. Yet this machine-gun-style system makes it deadly effective not just against ballistic missiles, but slower-flying drones. It doesn’t make sense to use million-dollar missiles against $20,000 drones. So maybe this war will resuscitate systems like the Gepard. 


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597614087915307008
Interesting side note: Sourcing ammo for these is challenging. Germany can’t pass on their leftover ammo (which is literally useless, as they’ve handed over all of their Gepards) because it was made in Switzerland, and the Swiss refuse to authorize it, claiming it would violate their neutrality. A defense contractor in Norway appears to have started making more ammo, however. Yet another reminder that this is a war of logistics, not weapons systems. _


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


Donnie orange man bought and paid for by your enemy the Russians....wonder if we can get him for treason for fraternizing with the enemy....hmmm


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ukraine update: Russia can't quit Bakhmut, as Ukrainian air defenses stymie latest missile barrage
> 
> 
> For an overview of the active front, click here. For my Sunday piece on Ukrainian offensive options as the ground freezes, click here. Meanwhile, Russia is pushing west from their pre-invasion occupied territory in eastern Donbas (keyed purple on the...
> ...


i hope the fucking russians invade switzerland, and the rest of Europe refuses to help them, because they wouldn't want to violate their neutrality...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2022)

here comes the bullshit brigade on the right.......smh









Top US conservatives pushing Russia’s spin on Ukraine war, experts say


Some of the Kremlin’s most blatant falsehoods aimed at undercutting US aid are promoted by major figures on the right




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2022)

*Why Strikes on Russia are a direct threat to Putin*

24,855 views Dec 6, 2022
"I think it really will undermine Putin's standing, and it will make it more difficult for him to exact the kind of impact in Ukraine that he seeks to do as he desperately tries to hold onto even just the ground that they have conquered in the last several months." Unclaimed attacks on Russian airbases will make Putin's "special military operation" unpopular in Russia, Former White House Global Engagement Director Brett Bruen tells #timesradio .


----------



## printer (Dec 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hope the fucking russians invade switzerland, and the rest of Europe refuses to help them, because they wouldn't want to violate their neutrality...


Why is Switzerland making ammunition then?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2022)

printer said:


> Why is Switzerland making ammunition then?


I kinda makes them useless, if they are using their weapons, someone attacks you and they cut off your ammo!


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Why Strikes on Russia are a direct threat to Putin*
> 
> 24,855 views Dec 6, 2022
> "I think it really will undermine Putin's standing, and it will make it more difficult for him to exact the kind of impact in Ukraine that he seeks to do as he desperately tries to hold onto even just the ground that they have conquered in the last several months." Unclaimed attacks on Russian airbases will make Putin's "special military operation" unpopular in Russia, Former White House Global Engagement Director Brett Bruen tells #timesradio .


The Ukranian's have been so industrious and adaptable, they deserve high praise as their constant ability to "make do' and improvise continues to amaze me,they continue to punch well above their weight,guaranteed Putin wishes he could go back and never have pulled the trigger on his personal nightmare that has obliterated his and his miltary's reputation.


----------



## printer (Dec 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I kinda makes them useless, if they are using their weapons, someone attacks you and they cut off your ammo!


The Germans can defend themselves with the ammo if someone attacks them, why another country can not defend themselves with the same ammo is retarded.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2022)

*'Unheard of': Ret. US Army Major reacts to drone strike in Russian airfield*

85,121 views Dec 6, 2022
An airfield in Russia's Kursk region that borders Ukraine was hit with a drone strike. Ret. US Army Major Mike Lyons explains how the attack, which Ukraine has not taken responsibility for, is an advantage for Ukraine. #CNN #News


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2022)

Ukraine and Poland might have been building these drones for a while now and buying shipping container loads of parts and materials. If they have been doing this, they could assemble a lot of drones in a short time based on a proven and tested design. Why not, they are not under sanctions and all that would be required is money and by the standards of modern war not much. Something that could carry around 100lbs of HE and go 1000km. The shorter the journey to the target, the more explosive payload that can be added in lieu of fuel. There are plenty of military targets in nearby Russia for the Ukrainians to strike. It could provoke Vlad to use up all his remaining missiles over a short period of time and then they can proceed to repair the grid more fully as the AA defense increases and fewer can get through. It will also force Russian troops back into Russia to defend shit and leave them less AA defense in Ukraine, while sitting around in Russia waiting for random drone strikes.






*Ukraine attacked a Russian airbase 500 km from the border*


----------



## printer (Dec 6, 2022)

*Russia requested an extraordinary meeting of the UN Security Council on Ukraine-related topics*
Russia requests an extraordinary meeting of the UN Security Council. The request for a meeting is connected with mass and virtually uncontrolled deliveries weapons Western countries to Ukraine.

There are more and more facts that weapons that were sent from NATO countries to the Kyiv regime "float away" outside of Ukraine, refusing, for example, in African countries.

The Russian Permanent Mission to the United Nations, commenting on the request for an emergency meeting of the Security Council on Ukraine, notes that the appearance of weapons supplied to Ukraine is recorded in Central Africa. In particular, the statement of the Nigerian President is given, noting that Ukraine is becoming a source of virtually uncontrolled proliferation of weapons on the African continent.

The weapons that the West sends to Ukraine, in various ways (including through sale on the black market) end up in the hands of terrorist groups in Niger, Mali, Nigeria, Mali, and other countries of the continent.

Russian diplomats in the UN Security Council are going to raise the issue of the activities of cross-border mafia structures, whose activities pose a threat to world security. We are talking about criminal conglomerates, whose activities lead to the fact that weapons from the territory of Ukraine end up in a number of other countries of the world.

It should be noted that India currently chairs the Security Council. And there is a high probability that the Indian chairman will support Russia's initiative. The meeting is requested for 9 December.




__





Loading…






en.topwar.ru





Easy enough, leave Ukraine.

*Ukrainian UAVs again attacked the Rosrezerv plant in the Bryansk region*
On the night of Tuesday, December 6, Ukrainian unmanned aerial vehicles again attacked the Slava plant of the Rosrezerv in the Surazh district of the Bryansk region. This is reported by the Baza Telegram channel.

According to the source, for the second time Ukraine is trying to commit sabotage against objects with oil products in the territory of the Bryansk region. This time, the drones fell a few meters from the fuel tanks.

The plant in question is located 80 kilometers from the Russian-Ukrainian border. Two UAVs flew into its territory, which fell and exploded. Serious damage was avoided. But a week ago, this plant was already subjected to a similar attack by drones. Then three fuel tanks caught fire here.

Such provocations force us to pay very serious attention to the state of both the air defense forces along the borders with Ukraine and the overall provision of anti-sabotage and anti-terrorist security at strategically important facilities.

For more than twenty years, the country's power structures have paid special attention to anti-terror, but now, apparently, new methods are needed. First of all, it is necessary to attend to the issues of protecting strategically important objects from air attacks using UAVs. Moreover, the enemy uses just such attacks more and more actively.




__





Loading…






en.topwar.ru





*Russia will develop a new weapon to win the special operation*






https://s.ura.news/images/news/upload/articles/285/834/1036285834/750975_Mihail_Mishustin_na_forume_Transport_Rossii_Moskva_mishustin_mihail_760x0_3600.2406.0.0.jpg



The Russian authorities are modernizing military equipment and weapons in order to negotiate peace with Ukraine from the position of a winner. This is how the experts explained to URA.RU the instruction of the Prime Minister of the Russian Federation Mikhail Mishustin to build a dialogue between the creators and manufacturers of weapons and the military located in the NVO zone, announced on December 6 at the Coordinating Council to meet the needs of the armed forces of the Russian Federation. According to analysts, the authorities will correct the weaknesses of military equipment identified in the special operation.


In his opening remarks, Mishustin stressed that the coordinators of the working groups, together with the heads of industrial enterprises, need to analyze the results of the first month. The prime minister focused on the elimination of the remaining technological obstacles in production.

The Russian authorities are modernizing military equipment and weapons in order to negotiate peace with Ukraine from the position of a winner. This is how the experts explained to URA.RU the instruction of the Prime Minister of the Russian Federation Mikhail Mishustin to build a dialogue between the creators and manufacturers of weapons and the military located in the NVO zone, announced on December 6 at the Coordinating Council to meet the needs of the armed forces of the Russian Federation. According to analysts, the authorities will correct the weaknesses of military equipment identified in the special operation.

In his opening remarks, Mishustin stressed that the coordinators of the working groups, together with the heads of industrial enterprises, need to analyze the results of the first month. The prime minister focused on the elimination of the remaining technological obstacles in production.








Россия разработает новое оружие для победы в спецоперации


К производству привлекут военных с передовой




ura-news.translate.goog





*Nebenzya revealed how the Russian Federation will eliminate the threat from Ukraine*
Russia will eliminate the threat from Ukraine by military means if it fails to do so by peaceful means. This was stated by Russia's Permanent Representative to the UN Vasily Nebenzya.

“If these goals cannot be achieved peacefully, turning Ukraine into a normal, good-neighborly state, from which there will be no threat to Russia, then this goal will be achieved by military means,” Nebenzya warned at a meeting of the UN Security Council, RIA Novosti reports. He noted that all the goals of the special operation "one way or another will be fulfilled."

According to him, the Western countries have been trying to turn Ukraine into an “anti-Russian monster” for the past eight years and turned a blind eye to all the horrific crimes of the Kyiv authorities against civilians in Donbass, as well as Ukrainian citizens. “Everything was forgiven the Kyiv regime in the expectation that someday it would fall upon Russia with hatred and become an instrument in the US geopolitical struggle,” Nebenzya said.








Небензя раскрыл, как РФ будет устранять угрозу со стороны Украины


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia requested an extraordinary meeting of the UN Security Council on Ukraine-related topics*
> Russia requests an extraordinary meeting of the UN Security Council. The request for a meeting is connected with mass and virtually uncontrolled deliveries weapons Western countries to Ukraine.
> 
> There are more and more facts that weapons that were sent from NATO countries to the Kyiv regime "float away" outside of Ukraine, refusing, for example, in African countries.
> ...




thanks for the giggle Printer.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2022)

https://apnews.com/article/russia-ukraine-kyiv-europe-8ade16c890a92e353f11cae01a01e498


----------



## Sativied (Dec 6, 2022)

printer said:


> The Germans can defend themselves with the ammo if someone attacks them, why another country can not defend themselves with the same ammo is retarded.


Germany asking Switzerland to change its main principle, ‘permanent’ neutrality, is the retarded part. Why another country currently in war cannot defend themselves with the same ammo is contractual, Swiss law, and internationally agreed neutrality as defined in the 1907 Hague convention. Equal treatment, not supporting either side (currently) in an armed conflict. Allowing Germans to export the ammo to a nation in war is for Switzerland effectively the same as ending Swiss’ permanent neutrality. They could do that in theory but only a tiny percentage of the population wants, it would be political suicide for something that would still only apply to future sales. 

Germany knew before they asked Switzerland again to give up who they are, it would be rejected. Yet still asked officially and publicly to put pressure on and shame Switzerland for basically just being Switzerland. Germany is now threatening to stop buying arms and ammo from Switzerland entirely, while it was always a given logical obvious condition they couldn’t re-export it to active conflicts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Germany asking Switzerland to change its main principle, ‘permanent’ neutrality, is the retarded part. Why another country currently in war cannot defend themselves with the same ammo is contractual, Swiss law, and internationally agreed neutrality as defined in the 1907 Hague convention. Equal treatment, not supporting either side (currently) in an armed conflict. Allowing Germans to export the ammo to a nation in war is for Switzerland effectively the same as ending Swiss’ permanent neutrality. They could do that in theory but only a tiny percentage of the population wants, it would be political suicide for something that would still only apply to future sales.
> 
> Germany knew before they asked Switzerland again to give up who they are, it would be rejected. Yet still asked officially and publicly to put pressure on and shame Switzerland for basically just being Switzerland. Germany is now threatening to stop buying arms and ammo from Switzerland entirely, while it was always a given logical obvious condition they couldn’t re-export it to active conflicts.


Time to change the law to reflect the new realities in Europe which is why there is discussion about joining NATO. They won't sell any future arms in Europe after this, and the law will kill their arms industry moving forward, though it is their choice to make. I suppose the companies could always move to other countries though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600366661772742657


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 7, 2022)

Concerning this atrocious war I am pleasantly surprised at how tight Ukraine's security services have been. At the outset of hostilities,I had much anxiety concerning Russian agents already being planted in Ukraine. I expected acts of sabotage and assasinations and even thought Zelinsky would be killed by someone inside, I am heartened that these fears have not come to fruition,kudos to Ukranian intell. services,a magnificent performance to date.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Germany asking Switzerland to change its main principle, ‘permanent’ neutrality, is the retarded part. Why another country currently in war cannot defend themselves with the same ammo is contractual, Swiss law, and internationally agreed neutrality as defined in the 1907 Hague convention. Equal treatment, not supporting either side (currently) in an armed conflict. Allowing Germans to export the ammo to a nation in war is for Switzerland effectively the same as ending Swiss’ permanent neutrality. They could do that in theory but only a tiny percentage of the population wants, it would be political suicide for something that would still only apply to future sales.
> 
> Germany knew before they asked Switzerland again to give up who they are, it would be rejected. Yet still asked officially and publicly to put pressure on and shame Switzerland for basically just being Switzerland. Germany is now threatening to stop buying arms and ammo from Switzerland entirely, while it was always a given logical obvious condition they couldn’t re-export it to active conflicts.


With the primacy of logistics made obvious by this war, it may be in Germany’s interest to produce their own, unencumbered ammo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> With the primacy of logistics made obvious by this war, it may be in Germany’s interest to produce their own, unencumbered ammo.


NATO should ban them it impedes operational security and denies strategic flexibility. What happens if everybody in NATO bought their ammo from them, and Vlad only attacked one country at a time, and they could not support it but must wait for their turn on the chopping block and go down like dominos. How about a situation like Ukraine where the Russians disguised an invasion as some kind of ethnic rescue? Sounds like a law made for a different time and situation, Europe has changed. After Ukraine, nobody is gonna buy their weapons systems, maybe license it to make elsewhere, but with no restrictions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2022)

Looks to me like the Raduga company in Dubna near Moscow should be high on the Ukrainian drone strike list, knock out the factory and they basically stop the missile strikes, at least for this type. Choke off supplies too, but why not get to the root of the problem? Dropping a dozen drones with 100lbs of explosive each on it should slow them down a bit.









Russian Cruise Missiles Were Made Just Months Ago Despite Sanctions


Some of the cruise missiles that Russia launched at Ukraine’s civilian infrastructure in late November were manufactured months after the West imposed sanctions intended to deprive Moscow of the components needed to make those munitions, according to a weapons research group. Experts examined...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2022)

Republicans will need to investigate this too!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600470652363866113


----------



## Sativied (Dec 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Time to change the law to reflect the new realities in Europe which is why there is discussion about joining NATO. They won't sell any future arms in Europe after this, and the law will kill their arms industry moving forward, though it is their choice to make.


Discussion is already an overstatement. Some people suggested it. Only a small minority wants it, most do not. As their defense minister said, Nato membership is “not an option”.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> I suppose the companies could always move to other countries though.


Sure seems a lot more reasonable and likely. There’s in this context no new reality in Europe, that’s the whole reason they are neutral, Europe’s been at war since forever, it’s not made for different times, it’s permanent for all times because other nations will continue to war. Another war is the very moment neutrality applies, not a time to change the law.

Whether it’s good or bad Switzerland is neutral is debatable but to suggest they should end it now for this situation as if it‘s just some bureaucratic old law they can simply put aside is a waste of time that won’t help Ukraine. And again, it would only apply to future sales anyway. It’s simply too much to ask from Switzerland.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Discussion is already an overstatement. Some people suggested it. Only a small minority wants it, most do not. As their defense minister said, Nato membership is “not an option”.
> 
> 
> Sure seems a lot more reasonable and likely. There’s in this context no new reality in Europe, that’s the whole reason they are neutral, Europe’s been at war since forever, it’s not made for different times, it’s permanent for all times because other nations will continue to war. Another war is the very moment neutrality applies, not a time to change the law.
> ...


frankly, considering the sweetheart deals Switzerland gave highly-placed Germans eighty-some years ago, their de facto neutrality is debatable. That being said, they plainly stated the conditions they placed on the goods in current play.

Might it be argued that a truly neutral nation should not be exporting arms in the first place?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2022)

*3000 police officers deployed in raids over plot to overthrow German government | DW News*

601,965 views Dec 7, 2022
In a nationwide raid, 25 suspected members and supporters of a terrorist organization were arrested early Wednesday. Officials said the network, part of a wider right-wing movement, was already well established with a concrete plan to overthrow the German state by force and install a new government.

The raids were announced by Germany's federal prosecution agency and German Justice Minister Marco Buschmann. Buschmann said the investigations were directed against a suspected terrorist network with known ties to the Reichsbürger movement. He said that the raids had taken place on individuals suspected of planning an armed attack on state institutions.

The search operation is reported to have covered 130 properties belonging to 52 suspects in 11 German states. According to prosecution officials, the arrested suspects "belong to a terrorist organization founded by the end of November 2021 at the latest, which has set itself the goal of overcoming the existing state order in Germany and replacing it with its own form of state, which has already been worked out in outline." Of the 25 men and women arrested, 24 were from Germany and one suspected supporter is from Russia. One arrest took place in Austria and one in Italy. There are 27 other suspects, the federal prosecutor's office said.

Prosecutors identified the suspected ringleaders only as Heinrich XIII P. R. and Ruediger v. P., in line with German privacy rules. The news magazine Der Spiegel reported that the former was a well-known 71-year-old member of a minor German noble family, while the latter was a 69-year-old former paratrooper. According to prosecutors, Heinrich XIII P. R., who the group planned to install as the new leader of Germany, had made contact with Russian officials seeking to establish a new order in Germany once the Berlin government was overthrown. A Russian woman, Vitalia B, had allegedly given him help with this. A currently-serving soldier in the Bundeswehr's Special Forces Command (KSK) as well as several Bundeswehr reservists were also among suspects in the case, a spokesperson for Germany's Military Counterintelligence Service (MAD) told the DPA news agency. A search was carried out at the soldier's home and his barracks office in the state of Baden-Württemberg.

The group had targeted members of the Bundeswehr and police for their wanted to win their goals. It had formed a "military arm" and a council presided over by Heinrich XIII P. R. To implement their plans the group's members were prepared to use the use of military means and violence against state representatives as well as violence. According to the investigators, the members of the group "followed a conglomerate of conspiracy myths consisting of narratives of the so-called 'Reichsbürger' as well as QAnon ideology." The prosecutors added that the group's adherents believe Germany is ruled by a so-called "deep state," similar to baseless claims about the United States that were made by former President Donald Trump. The Reichsbürger movement is made up of a number of small organizations and individuals, mainly in the states of Brandenburg, Mecklenburg-Western Pomerania and Bavaria. They do not accept the legality of the Federal Republic of Germany or any of its government authorities. The movement argues that the German constitution prior to World War II was never properly nullified and that the formation of the former West Germany in 1949, and now reunified Germany, was therefore never valid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2022)

*Who's behind the plot to overthrow the german government | DW News*

40,516 views Dec 7, 2022
In a nationwide raid, 25 suspected members and supporters of a terrorist organization were arrested early Wednesday. Officials said the network, part of a wider right-wing movement, was already well established with a concrete plan to overthrow the German state by force and install a new government.

Prosecutors identified the suspected ringleaders only as Heinrich XIII P. R. and Ruediger v. P., in line with German privacy rules. The news magazine Der Spiegel reported that the former was a well-known 71-year-old member of a minor German noble family, while the latter was a 69-year-old former paratrooper.
According to prosecutors, Heinrich XIII P. R., who the group planned to install as the new leader of Germany, had made contact with Russian officials seeking to establish a new order in Germany once the Berlin government was overthrown. A Russian woman, Vitalia B, had allegedly given him help with this. The Russian embassy in Berlin denied having links to far-right terror groups.
A currently-serving soldier in the Bundeswehr's Special Forces Command (KSK) as well as several Bundeswehr reservists are also among suspects in the case, a spokesperson for Germany's Military Counterintelligence Service (MAD) told the DPA news agency. A search was reported to have been carried out at the soldier's home and his barracks office in the state of Baden-Württemberg.
The trigger for the raids was an investigation into another Reichsbürger group that had planned to kidnap German Health Minister Karl Lauterbach.
German Interior Minister Nancy Faeser said the case revealed the threat posed by the Reichsbürger movement. The president of the German parliament's lower house, Bärbel Bas, said the operation shows "that our democratic constitutional state is attentive and capable of action."


The group had targeted members of the Bundeswehr and police for their wanted to win their goals. It had formed a "military arm" and a council presided over by Heinrich XIII P. R. To implement their plans the group's members were prepared to use military means and violence against state representatives and were willing to kill to achieve their goals. According to the investigators, the members of the group "followed a conglomerate of conspiracy myths consisting of narratives of the so-called 'Reichsbürger' as well as QAnon ideology." The prosecutors added that the group's adherents believe Germany is ruled by a so-called "deep state," similar to baseless claims about the United States that were made by former President Donald Trump. The Reichsbürger movement is made up of a number of small organizations and individuals, mainly in the states of Brandenburg, Mecklenburg-Western Pomerania and Bavaria. They do not accept the legality of the Federal Republic of Germany or any of its government authorities. The movement argues that the German constitution prior to World War II was never properly nullified and that the formation of the former West Germany in 1949, and now reunified Germany, was therefore never valid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2022)

Fascism is doing far better in America than in Europe, if America did the same thing as Germany, there might be millions in jail! Ya would need a thousand Jacks.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 7, 2022)

Witch hunt


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Witch hunt


They got em all over, like cockroaches, lice, rats, parasites and Vermon, this is just the political kind! There are assholes everywhere and the news from Germany just proves the point. The Proud boys started in Canada but are on the domestic terrorist watch list here.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Might it be argued that a truly neutral nation should not be exporting arms in the first place?


Sure, it might, but I think the focus on Switzerland exporting is not fruitful. NATO members importing from Switzerland is the mistake. Switzerland is no Ghandi, definitely no Jesus, it has armed neutrality and will shoot back when attacked. They have no problem with others doing that too. Just can't use the ammo they sold to a nation that wasn't in a conflict. It's not uncommon to place re-export conditions on arms and when you buy from Switzerland there is no mystery about this particular requirement. It's like going to a vegetarian restaurant and then bash them for not serving dead animal parts.

I don't think any mishaps in the past are a good reason to not be consequent now. The current documents laying out their neutrality are just decades old, and they had poll in 2021 where 96% chose to maintain neutral. They're working on a referendum to reinforce it in the constitution in 2024. I'm sure during and after this war the percentages will change, but a majority against neutrality is just so unlikely it's of no help to Ukrainians now.

How hard can it be to set up a production line elsewhere? Hard maybe, but probably not nearly as hard as trying to get the Swiss to budge. It's a matter of money, always, and now Germany wants more than it wanted to pay for. One more example and I see a pattern.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600384298426675201
he had a point before they killed him


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600384298426675201
> he had a point before they killed him


That's why we need to go all out cold war2 with spies and clandestine operations, Vlad will turn to this after he is defeated as his only way to fight back except online. We might as well inject a little shit into his empire and neighbors to keep him busy fighting for his fucking life at home, instead of being a pain in the ass to us. His army of privateer hackers and crooks has moved on and we need to monitor the countries they are in and start putting the screws to them when they crime, which they will. Ukraine would be the logical launch pad for these operations by many countries, the Ukrainian intelligence service can act as a fucking dating service for them and Vlad's many internal and neighboring enemies fighting in Ukraine. This war blew the doors off Vlad's empire and the spymaster has his pants down and his asshole in the sunshine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2022)

*Sanctions having 'devastating impact,' says former Russian minister*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2022)

*Russia FEARS Ukraine Now - Ukraine War Map Update 07/Dec/2022*


----------



## printer (Dec 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Might it be argued that a truly neutral nation should not be exporting arms in the first place?


And that is the point. If Germany exported the ammo before the war it would be ok, but with Russia being the attacker then it is ok. Heck, why did we send equipment to Ukraine after the Russians invaded, it just prolonged the war. We should have just let Russia take it. Switzerland is lucky it is surrounded by Nato countries. In that case there is no need for them to have an arms industry.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2022)

*Russia is running out of artillery | Major General Chip Chapman*

156,109 views Dec 7, 2022
"Russia will inevitably collapse under its own weight."

In the mean time, the US aims to produce enough artillery to support Ukraine for the next three to four years, explains Major General Chip Chapman, former senior British Military Advisor.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2022)

printer said:


> And that is the point. If Germany exported the ammo before the war it would be ok, but with Russia being the attacker then it is ok. Heck, why did we send equipment to Ukraine after the Russians invaded, it just prolonged the war. We should have just let Russia take it. Switzerland is lucky it is surrounded by Nato countries. In that case there is no need for them to have an arms industry.


I take an intermediate position. They have always taken a keen interest in defense, which is understandable in light of how often the lands on their borders have changed title, sometimes by treaty but usually at halberd-point. So a homegrown war industry is expected and prudent. Pretty much the only thing they import are the fast jets, and the faster sharp bits they hang from them. 

The export aspect has been a perennial cash cow. Before there were personal Boeings, nothing spoke status like (expensively) retaining a Swiss guard.
It’s this faint odor of having one’s cake while eating it on which I remark.

That said, they’re in their rights to conditionalize how that ammo is used. I thing Germany is the guiltier party; with folks who are still alive to tell tales of Russia and logistics, they know better.


----------



## printer (Dec 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I take an intermediate position. They have always taken a keen interest in defense, which is understandable in light of how often the lands on their borders have changed title, sometimes by treaty but usually at halberd-point. So a homegrown war industry is expected and prudent. Pretty much the only thing they import are the fast jets, and the faster sharp bits they hang from them.
> 
> The export aspect has been a perennial cash cow. Before there were personal Boeings, nothing spoke status like (expensively) retaining a Swiss guard.
> It’s this faint odor of having one’s cake while eating it on which I remark.
> ...


Too afraid Russians will take their money out of the banks.


----------



## printer (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2022)

*Intercepted phone call reveals dwindling conditions for Russian forces*

23,860 views Dec 7, 2022
An intercepted phone call between a Russian soldier and his mother reveals conditions on the front lines of Russian President Vladimir Putin's war in Ukraine. #CNN #News


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ukraine and Poland might have been building these drones for a while now and buying shipping container loads of parts and materials. If they have been doing this, they could assemble a lot of drones in a short time based on a proven and tested design. Why not, they are not under sanctions and all that would be required is money and by the standards of modern war not much. Something that could carry around 100lbs of HE and go 1000km. The shorter the journey to the target, the more explosive payload that can be added in lieu of fuel. There are plenty of military targets in nearby Russia for the Ukrainians to strike. It could provoke Vlad to use up all his remaining missiles over a short period of time and then they can proceed to repair the grid more fully as the AA defense increases and fewer can get through. It will also force Russian troops back into Russia to defend shit and leave them less AA defense in Ukraine, while sitting around in Russia waiting for random drone strikes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who'd have thought we'd be here today where Ukraine is autonomously constructing long range drones and hitting targets deep inside Russia,I 've gone back and watched many video's on some highly respected veterans you tube channels and their predictions at the onset of hostilities and pretty much the common consensus was that Russia would have Kiev in a weeks time at most,what a incredible against all odds outcome.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Who'd have thought we'd be here today where Ukraine is autonomously constructing long range drones and hitting targets deep inside Russia,I 've gone back and watched many video's on some highly respected veterans you tube channels and their predictions at the onset of hostilities and pretty much the common consensus was that Russia would have Kiev in a weeks time at most,what a incredible against all odds outcome.


The big factor was the corruption and incompetence of the Russian military and political leadership. They hid it from Vlad, and so hid it from western intelligence agencies with connections at the top, they were reading the same lies as Vlad. They didn't even know they were this bad and it came as a bigger shock to Vlad than many in the west! Just depending on the top layers of their government was a mistake, since they were lied to by those below them and on it went down to the junior officers and troops selling off equipment online. Not just their army was so corrupt as to render it near useless, the air force and navy were worse, since they depend on technology more than the army. There was no Russian air force to speak of and pilots were untrained, and equipment poorly maintained. The Navy was being sunk by a country with no navy of its own to speak of and are largely driven from the western Black Sea.

Russia is surrounded many enemies and has no friends, just deals with North Korea, China and Iran, birds of a feather stick together.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Who'd have thought we'd be here today where Ukraine is autonomously constructing long range drones and hitting targets deep inside Russia,I 've gone back and watched many video's on some highly respected veterans you tube channels and their predictions at the onset of hostilities and pretty much the common consensus was that Russia would have Kiev in a weeks time at most,what a incredible against all odds outcome.


Once I saw that long stalled logistics convoy near Kyyiv, I began to wonder if Russia bit off more than they could chew. In retrospect, they counted on a quick decisive blitz.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Once I saw that long stalled logistics convoy near Kyyiv, I began to wonder if Russia bit off more than they could chew. In retrospect, they counted on a quick decisive blitz.


Agreed, a stalled convoy,parked bumper to bumper w/today's weaponry is not just stupid,it's suicidal


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The big factor was the corruption and incompetence of the Russian military and political leadership. They hid it from Vlad, and so hid it from western intelligence agencies with connections at the top, they were reading the same lies as Vlad. They didn't even know they were this bad and it came as a bigger shock to Vlad than many in the west! Just depending on the top layers of their government was a mistake, since they were lied to by those below them and on it went down to the junior officers and troops selling off equipment online. Not just their army was so corrupt as to render it near useless, the air force and navy were worse, since they depend on technology more than the army. There was no Russian air force to speak of and pilots were untrained, and equipment poorly maintained. The Navy was being sunk by a country with no navy of its own to speak of and are largely driven from the western Black Sea.
> 
> Russia is surrounded many enemies and has no friends, just deals with North Korea, China and Iran, birds of a feather stick together.


When no one can speak truth to power that's what happens,I fear the same in the US in a way.When I see the wasted billions in military procurement,failed programs(the Navy built 2 classes of useless combat littoral ships and has no effective surface combatant smaller than a destroyer), meanwhile China is stamping out new vessels faster than shit through a goose is ominous.What Mr. Xi has learned from Putin's charrade is that China will have to go all in concerning Taiwan meaning mobilization of the country and not a "special operation", which certainly isn't stealthy intel. wise. But Xi is feeling so powerful I don't think he will care about openly showing his intent. Five yrs. from now even if the US has the will to defend Tawain, I have seious reservations that we will have the means to do so.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> When no one can speak truth to power that's what happens,I fear the same in the US in a way.When I see the wasted billions in military procurement,failed programs(the Navy built 2 classes of useless combat littoral ships and has no effective surface combatant smaller than a destroyer), meanwhile China is stamping out new vessels faster than shit through a goose is ominous.What Mr. Xi has learned from Putin's charrade is that China will have to go all in concerning Taiwan meaning mobilization of the country and not a "special operation", which certainly isn't stealthy intel. wise. But Xi is feeling so powerful I don't think he will care about openly showing his intent. Five yrs. from now even if the US has the will to defend Tawain, I have seious reservations that we will have the means to do so.


Going for Tawain means war with the allies, not just Uncle Sam, but the west in general, shit the globe! We get almost all our advanced semiconductors from Tawain and China gets theirs from them too. Any attack would see these facilities destroyed and their highly trained and skilled workers dead or turned into refugees and scattered. It would mean instant war with the US, UK, EU, Aus, NZ, Japan, South Korea and all the Asian tigers in the region including Vietnam! Uncle Sam would have more enthusiastic company on this one than in Ukraine. China would be up against most of its trading partners and their economy would collapse FFS.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> When no one can speak truth to power that's what happens,I fear the same in the US in a way.When I see the wasted billions in military procurement,failed programs(the Navy built 2 classes of useless combat littoral ships and has no effective surface combatant smaller than a destroyer), meanwhile China is stamping out new vessels faster than shit through a goose is ominous.What Mr. Xi has learned from Putin's charrade is that China will have to go all in concerning Taiwan meaning mobilization of the country and not a "special operation", which certainly isn't stealthy intel. wise. But Xi is feeling so powerful I don't think he will care about openly showing his intent. Five yrs. from now even if the US has the will to defend Tawain, I have seious reservations that we will have the means to do so.


the Zumwalt-class frigates were a bad spend imo.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 8, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Germany asking Switzerland to change its main principle, ‘permanent’ neutrality, is the retarded part. Why another country currently in war cannot defend themselves with the same ammo is contractual, Swiss law, and internationally agreed neutrality as defined in the 1907 Hague convention. Equal treatment, not supporting either side (currently) in an armed conflict. Allowing Germans to export the ammo to a nation in war is for Switzerland effectively the same as ending Swiss’ permanent neutrality. They could do that in theory but only a tiny percentage of the population wants, it would be political suicide for something that would still only apply to future sales.
> 
> Germany knew before they asked Switzerland again to give up who they are, it would be rejected. Yet still asked officially and publicly to put pressure on and shame Switzerland for basically just being Switzerland. Germany is now threatening to stop buying arms and ammo from Switzerland entirely, while it was always a given logical obvious condition they couldn’t re-export it to active conflicts.


that's fine, i'm sure the rest of Europe will be very eager to defend the Swiss if they ever get invaded... 
outside intervention could upset their neutral teacart, wouldn't want to break Swiss law.
maybe the russians or the chechens or w/e is invading didn't get the memo about their neutrality.
i have a hard time taking a country that claims neutrality seriously, while we're debating where the ammunition they manufacture should be used.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Once I saw that long stalled logistics convoy near Kyyiv, I began to wonder if Russia bit off more than they could chew. In retrospect, they counted on a quick decisive blitz.


they pretty much stated earlier that their "intelligence" operatives lied to them, told them they had partisan groups ready to help them, when they had no one to help them, they were just pocketing the money they were given and then disappeared when the "elite" paratroopers dropped in, expecting to be led to Zelensky so they could arrest him...that column of troops expected to roll into Kyiv unopposed.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2022)

looks like Russian bomber went into stealth mode......wonder why.....snicker snicker

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600814674429169664


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

I'd say he got too close to one of those missiles or drones when it exploded, a common occurrence when taking them down with guns, it's hard not to get some shit on ya! In this case it looks like he took some debris through the cockpit. In WW2 many planes landed burned to a crisp after flying through the explosion fireball of a V1 flying bomb and some never made it. Knowing it will probably kill civilians on the ground gives them extra incentive to take risks.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600747864137031680


----------



## xtsho (Dec 8, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Who'd have thought we'd be here today where Ukraine is autonomously constructing long range drones and hitting targets deep inside Russia,I 've gone back and watched many video's on some highly respected veterans you tube channels and their predictions at the onset of hostilities and pretty much the common consensus was that Russia would have Kiev in a weeks time at most,what a incredible against all odds outcome.


The odds were never as bad as many thought. As for those youtube channels. You can be respected and not know what you're talking about.

Once the United States decided to go all in supporting Ukraine it was pretty obvious that Russia was going to have a tougher time than many thought. Combine the advanced weapon systems provided by the US along with the overall military planning and the Ukrainians were in a much better position than it appeared at first glance. There is no doubt that the overall strategy and tactics used all come from the United States. We just don't have active duty military on the ground in Ukraine giving orders. But they're coming from the United States Military. The most lethal military force to ever exist. Our goal is the collapse of Russia. Ukraine is a beneficiary of our long term strategic goals.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

This is what some of the drone hobbyists in Ukraine used to do before the war, before they turned their hand and drones to war to defend their country and plow shears were transformed into swords. For some it started in 2014 and evolved from a volunteer organization to a vital part of the military at all levels, from the squad to the generals in all their various forms. After the war they will document the damage in unprecedented detail and will add to the burden or Russia's war reparations by documenting war crimes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600856505561280513


----------



## xtsho (Dec 8, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> When no one can speak truth to power that's what happens,I fear the same in the US in a way.When I see the wasted billions in military procurement,failed programs(the Navy built 2 classes of useless combat littoral ships and has no effective surface combatant smaller than a destroyer), meanwhile China is stamping out new vessels faster than shit through a goose is ominous.What Mr. Xi has learned from Putin's charrade is that China will have to go all in concerning Taiwan meaning mobilization of the country and not a "special operation", which certainly isn't stealthy intel. wise. But Xi is feeling so powerful I don't think he will care about openly showing his intent. Five yrs. from now even if the US has the will to defend Tawain, I have seious reservations that we will have the means to do so.


People are overestimating China just like they did with Russia. It doesn't matter how many ships they crank out if they're junk. China is rife with corruption just like Russia. For all we know some contractor used cardboard instead of metal in part of the construction and pocketed the money. Their weapons systems are not proven and the training and capability of their military forces is poor.

China is overrated. They will never surpass the United States. The United States military is and will continue to be the most lethal force on the planet.


CJCS General Milley knows what he's talking about:

Right now, the United States military is -- without question, despite whatever criticisms people have, *the United States military is the most lethal warfighting machine on Earth*, bar none. The United States military is number one and we intend to stay number one.

And our task -- militaries only have two tasks. We have a single purpose, really, which is to -- either to prepare for war or to fight a war, and we are laser-focused on that. And we intend to stay number one.

China is not going to be a better military than the United States military is but they're going to try but they're not going to get there. *We will be number one five years from now, 10 years from now, and 50 years from now. We are not going to let China take number one.*









Secretary of Defense Lloyd J. Austin III and Army General Mark A. Milley, Chairman, Joint


Secretary of Defense Lloyd J. Austin III and Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff General Mark A. Milley held a press conference following the Ukrainian Defense Contact Group meeting.



www.defense.gov





The United States of America will always be number one. 


Then there is the fact that the Taiwanese people are ready to defend their island and way of life while the Chinese soldier is not going to be as motivated to invade the island and fight just like what's happening in Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> The odds were never as bad as many thought. As for those youtube channels. You can be respected and not know what you're talking about.
> 
> Once the United States decided to go all in supporting Ukraine it was pretty obvious that Russia was going to have a tougher time than many thought. Combine the advanced weapon systems provided by the US along with the overall military planning and the Ukrainians were in a much better position than it appeared at first glance. There is no doubt that the overall strategy and tactics used all come from the United States. We just don't have active duty military on the ground in Ukraine giving orders. But they're coming from the United States Military. The most lethal military force to ever exist. Our goal is the collapse of Russia. Ukraine is a beneficiary of our long term strategic goals.


Uncle Sam is not alone, he has enthusiastic allies too, though you folks have lots of stored arms in a wide variety. The allies are providing aid to Ukraine on all levels, from treating the wounded to supporting and defending their power grid. Canada sent a half million articles of winter uniform and other equipment, and the Swedes and Fins have large stockpiles of winter gear to equip most of their male populations and are armed to the teeth. The Baltic states and Poland are going all in too and supplying what they can and buying more from Uncle Sam as is Canada and others as well as increasing our own production. Russia had a GDP smaller than Italy's before the war began and the sanctions started, and it's been all downhill from there with decades to recover.

It will be even more so with China invading Tawain, America has a mighty military, but today only controls about 20% of the global economy. Allies increase America's power and reach and the forgien policy has shifted to support liberal democracies and oppose despots and strongmen. That should assure plenty of reliable allies in the future, those governed by the rule of law. Countries have always had interests, but in our interconnected world they also have friends with shared values and public opinion counts for a lot in democratic countries since it can change governments.


----------



## smokin away (Dec 8, 2022)

QUOTE="xtsho, post: 17170005, member: 966535"]
Ron Paul is a fool.
[/QUOTE]
Each is entitled to their own opinion.
Just to go over RP's resume which includes being a Doctor of Medicine and a flight surgeon as well serving as Senator to the great State of Texas one might be drawn to his intelligent point of view. How can a fool pay the lease on the office he holds there in Houston where he does the Liberty Report daily.? He does rub the fur the other way but that's his opinion that many Revere.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Uncle Sam is not alone, he has enthusiastic allies too, though you folks have lots of stored arms in a wide variety. The allies are providing aid to Ukraine on all levels, from treating the wounded to supporting and defending their power grid. Canada sent a half million articles of winter uniform and other equipment, and the Swedes and Fins have large stockpiles of winter gear to equip most of their male populations and are armed to the teeth. The Baltic states and Poland are going all in too and supplying what they can and buying more from Uncle Sam as is Canada and others as well as increasing our own production. Russia had a GDP smaller than Italy's before the war began and the sanctions started, and it's been all downhill from there with decades to recover.
> 
> It will be even more so with China invading Tawain, America has a mighty military, but today only controls about 20% of the global economy. Allies increase America's power and reach and the forgien policy has shifted to support liberal democracies and oppose despots and strongmen. That should assure plenty of reliable allies in the future, those governed by the rule of law. Countries have always had interests, but in our interconnected world they also have friends with shared values and public opinion counts for a lot in democratic countries since it can change governments.


I'm not discounting the contributions from other nations. But the US is running the show as we're the only country that is capable of coordinating an operation like this.

We've been training Ukrainian forces for years in anticipation of Russian aggression. One could make the case that we set a trap and Russia walked right into it. Like it or not the long term goal of the United States is to be number one globally. Russia has no place in our strategic long term goals. If it takes a war in Ukraine to cause the collapse of the Russian Federation then that's a cost that will be paid. The sooner they're gone the sooner the United States can put more focus on China which is in our sites as well. 

Russia and China were extremely happy with the isolationist path that trump appeared to be taking the United States on. But news flash. We're Back! And we're coming for you.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2022)

smokin away said:


> Each is entitled to their own opinion.
> Just to go over RP's resume which includes being a Doctor of Medicine and a flight surgeon as well serving as Senator to the great State of Texas one might be drawn to his intelligent point of view. How can a fool pay the lease on the office he holds there in Houston where he does the Liberty Report daily.? He does rub the fur the other way but that's his opinion that many Revere.


it is not possible to be intelligent (or at least honest) and libertarian at the same time. Libertarian ideology is a mental illness. Peddling it is a crime against the republic.


----------



## printer (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

smokin away said:


> QUOTE="xtsho, post: 17170005, member: 966535"]
> Ron Paul is a fool.


Each is entitled to their own opinion.
Just to go over RP's resume which includes being a Doctor of Medicine and a flight surgeon as well serving as Senator to the great State of Texas one might be drawn to his intelligent point of view. How can a fool pay the lease on the office he holds there in Houston where he does the Liberty Report daily.? He does rub the fur the other way but that's his opinion that many Revere.
[/QUOTE]
Mike Flynn was a general, and a traitor, and Paul looks like one too. He's a libertarian which means he can't think things through, if it is so great, why does no modern country on earth use such an antisocial greed and stupidity driven system? He is an eye doctor who prescribes glasses FFS and perhaps should go back to it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I'm not discounting the contributions from other nations. But the US is running the show as we're the only country that is capable of coordinating an operation like this.
> 
> We've been training Ukrainian forces for years in anticipation of Russian aggression. One could make the case that we set a trap and Russia walked right into it. Like it or not the long term goal of the United States is to be number one globally. Russia has no place in our strategic long term goals. If it takes a war in Ukraine to cause the collapse of the Russian Federation then that's a cost that will be paid. The sooner they're gone the sooner the United States can put more focus on China which is in our sites as well.
> 
> Russia and China were extremely happy with the isolationist path that trump appeared to be taking the United States on. But news flash. We're Back! And we're coming for you.


I agree that Joe is leading the charge, but he didn't have to try very hard to get allies this time! However, the role of allies will increase if the cause is just. Foreign policy has shifted, not just in America but in most liberal democracies, strongmen and despots are out and liberal democracy is in, we hang together, or we hang separately, as Ben said. It will be even worse if China were stupid enough to go after Tawain, America would head up more allies. It's kinda echoing history with the axis vs the allies, which became the UN, Russia, China, Iran and North Korea appear to be that new axis, though China is on the fence about joining them in the toilet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

This is the crap Elon allows on twitter. Is it Russia or MAGA created? Who knows. Is it effective, not so much, it's actually kinda of funny in a desperate way! Imagine someone spent time making this idiocy, at least a Russian got Rubles for it, what an American got is up to your imagination.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600878411463159808


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600817331013578757


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Each is entitled to their own opinion.
> Just to go over RP's resume which includes being a Doctor of Medicine and a flight surgeon as well serving as Senator to the great State of Texas one might be drawn to his intelligent point of view. How can a fool pay the lease on the office he holds there in Houston where he does the Liberty Report daily.? He does rub the fur the other way but that's his opinion that many Revere.


Mike Flynn was a general, and a traitor, and Paul looks like one too. He's a libertarian which means he can think things through, if it is so great, why does no modern country on earth use such an antisocial greed and stupidity driven system? *He is an eye doctor who prescribes glasses FFS and perhaps should go back to it.*
[/QUOTE]
that's RAND paul, ron's son...very similar animals, i can see the confusion...but two different assholes.
RON was a flight surgeon in the 60s, and an OB-GYN.
and just for the record, Kentucky, where junior serves, does NOT recognize his medical certificate.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2022)

Pooty really needs to STFU, especially while drinking.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600939210889957395


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

Didn't this asshole just lose an election? Still, lots of people voted for this piece of fascist trash, I wonder why? You should too.

You think the GOP can hold together with lunatics like this running around inside the party? Think McCarthy has a snowball's chance in Hell of governing or even becoming speaker, then trying to ride herd on this collection of lunatics and psychos? He isn't in congress, but he is typical of some who are, he is the republican party, or a good chunk of it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600881757909241856


----------



## printer (Dec 8, 2022)

*The State Duma deputy predicted the extension of the conflict in Ukraine until 2030.*
A solution to the Russian-Ukrainian conflict will be found by 2030. With such an opinion in a conversation with a URA.RU correspondent, State Duma Deputy for Defense Andrey Gurulev spoke.

“According to my forecasts, stabilization of the situation [in Ukraine] and some kind of solution will be found in 2027-2030,” Gurulev said. According to him, such a lengthy resolution of the conflict is associated with a new world order and world order, as well as with tense military situations in different parts of the world.

Earlier, Russian Army General Vladimir Boldyrev predicted that the special operation in Ukraine would not end in the next six months . The official representative of the Russian Foreign Ministry, Maria Zakharova, believes that the United States plans to drag out the conflict until 2025, People's News of Russia notes . And ex-US officer Scott Ritter spoke with the opinion that Russia could win in Ukraine in the summer of 2023, according to the Federal News Agency








Депутат Госдумы предрек продление конфликта на Украине до 2030 года


Видео




ura-news.translate.goog





*NATO had a hand in UAF attacks on Russian airfields, Gavrilov said *
NATO members helped Kyiv attack Russian airfields, Konstantin Gavrilov, head of the Moscow delegation at the talks in Vienna on military security and arms control, told RIA Novosti.

As the diplomat recalled, Russia has repeatedly pointed out that the West, led by the United States, is increasingly drawn into the conflict, becoming its participant.

So he answered the question about the existence of evidence of NATO's involvement in the attack. 

"Now, once again, the facts indicate that the member countries of the North Atlantic Alliance really had a hand in Kyiv's terrorist provocations against the Russian strategic airfields of Diaghilevo and Engels," Gavrilov said.

He recalled the words of the Latvian Foreign Minister on November 30 in the NATO Council, who said that "possible Ukrainian strikes on military targets deep in Russia would be justified." 

He also said that US representatives participated in the technical preparations for the attack. 

“During 2022, work was carried out at the Kharkiv Aviation Plant to modernize the aforementioned UAVs with the participation of specialists from the Kiev design bureau Luch and the American corporation Raytheon Technologies. The range of this drone is up to 1,000 kilometers,” the head of the delegation said. 

Gavrilov added that it is clear to Moscow in which direction they planned to use the drone after the modernization. At the same time, as the diplomat emphasized, most of the targets on which the Armed Forces of Ukraine strike are "determined by the Western masters of the Kyiv regime."

Using various space systems for reconnaissance and information support of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, including for the purpose of opening places deployment, routes of movement and actions of Russian troops," Gavrilov said.

“The aforementioned Tu-141 Strizh UAVs are aimed at the target using the American global GPS satellite system. By the way, the United States and its allies have long been actively using various space systems for reconnaissance and information support of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, including for the purpose of opening places deployment, routes of movement and actions of Russian troops," Gavrilov said.

He added that now Washington in Ukraine in real combat conditions is working out new methods of using civilian satellite constellations as an element of command of the US Armed Forces. As Gavrilov emphasized, at the same time, NATO representatives "do not care at all" that their actions could jeopardize peaceful space activities and undermine its international legal foundations.

According to the Ministry of Defense, on Monday Kiev tried to attack military airfields in the Saratov and Ryazan regions using Soviet-made UAVs.

The military department clarified that Russian aviation, using air defense systems, shot down Ukrainian drones flying at low altitude. According to the military, during the fall and explosion of fragments of drones at airfields, the skin of the hull of two aircraft was slightly damaged. As a result of the attack, three military technical personnel were killed, four more were injured.

In retaliation, Russia launched a massive strike against the Ukrainian military command system and related defense complex facilities, which disrupted the transfer of troops and foreign weapons by rail to the combat areas. According to the Ministry of Defense, despite the attempts of the Kyiv regime to disrupt the combat work of Russian long-range aviation, it hit all 17 designated targets.

Kiev, through the words of an anonymous "high-ranking Ukrainian official" in The Washington Post, admitted responsibility for attempted attacks on Russian airfields near Saratov , Ryazan and Kursk. The interlocutor of the publication, despite the official silence on the part of the country's authorities, said that "these were Ukrainian drones."

This was the second such unofficial recognition of Kiev through major American media: the day before, The New York Times, citing a "Ukrainian official," wrote that the drones "were launched from the territory of Ukraine."








НАТО приложила руку к атакам ВСУ на российские аэродромы, заявил Гаврилов


Члены НАТО помогли Киеву атаковать российские аэродромы, сообщил РИА Новости глава делегации Москвы на переговорах в Вене по вопросам военной безопасности и... РИА Новости, 08.12.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Didn't this asshole just lose an election? Still, lots of people voted for this piece of fascist trash, I wonder why? You should too.
> 
> You think the GOP can hold together with lunatics like this running around inside the party? Think McCarthy has a snowball's chance in Hell of governing or even becoming speaker, then trying to ride herd on this collection of lunatics and psychos? He isn't in congress, but he is typical of some who are, he is the republican party, or a good chunk of it.
> 
> ...


yep, arizona sec of state race, and he's crying of course.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

printer said:


> *The State Duma deputy predicted the extension of the conflict in Ukraine until 2030.*
> A solution to the Russian-Ukrainian conflict will be found by 2030. With such an opinion in a conversation with a URA.RU correspondent, State Duma Deputy for Defense Andrey Gurulev spoke.
> 
> “According to my forecasts, stabilization of the situation [in Ukraine] and some kind of solution will be found in 2027-2030,” Gurulev said. According to him, such a lengthy resolution of the conflict is associated with a new world order and world order, as well as with tense military situations in different parts of the world.
> ...


I doubt they will last until the summer of 2023 in Ukraine and after that I'm not sure how long Vlad will last, if he's not gone before then. Until then, this desperate Trumpian alternate reality and more threats about nukes. This is why Uncle Sam and the EU want to keep arm's length with the arms given to Ukraine. Ukraine can produce their own long range suicide drones, especially when partnered with Poland, it is not a difficult technology to master if you are not under sanctions and nobody seems to mind parts, just complete systems with a made in XXXX on them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

This war has helped Zelenskiy's cause and is cleaning up corruption in Ukraine, oligarchs were a big part of that corruption, though a few supported Ukraine and have for a long time. It's one of the reasons Zelenskiy nationalized the broadcasting temporarily, it was owned by Oligarchs who used it to spread disinformation and social division, they don't want to pay taxes either and some were loyal to Putin or just to themselves.

Clean up at the top flows downward to the bottom and intolerance for corruption will be one of the results of this war and a lingering effect of the national effort and social cohesion created by a shared historic experience. Cleaning up corruption does not start at the bottom it must start at the top of society and the underlings ape the behavior of their superiors, both good and bad.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600958505774628864


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

Ukraine update: Losing this war is destroying the Russian 'mythos,' and could destroy Russia


UPDATE: Thursday, Dec 8, 2022 · 4:52:19 PM +00:00 · Mark Sumner Details are just now appearing of an assault Ukraine appears to have made in the Donetsk area several days ago. Ukraine forces, moving out of the town of Pervomaiske and toward the town of...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600555353225465856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600559356428185600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600563492376952842

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600566792627359744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600569854830039040


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600573825254572044

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600575861165539341

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600578701103878144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600580531447545905

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600582070589341718


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

A bit more on this important topic, why this is happening and what might happen as a result.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600585316666118152


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 8, 2022)

printer said:


> *The State Duma deputy predicted the extension of the conflict in Ukraine until 2030.*
> A solution to the Russian-Ukrainian conflict will be found by 2030. With such an opinion in a conversation with a URA.RU correspondent, State Duma Deputy for Defense Andrey Gurulev spoke.
> 
> “According to my forecasts, stabilization of the situation [in Ukraine] and some kind of solution will be found in 2027-2030,” Gurulev said. According to him, such a lengthy resolution of the conflict is associated with a new world order and world order, as well as with tense military situations in different parts of the world.
> ...


good, it's about time we did more than watch from the sidelines.
but...2030? they're fucking dreaming, another year of these sanctions and they won't have outhouses to throw with trebuchet...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ukraine can produce their own long range suicide drones, especially when partnered with Poland


that isn't them producing their own long range drones, that is them producing long range drones with a NATO member nation...
not that i care even a fucking tiny amount...but call a duck a duck.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that isn't them producing their own long range drones, that is them producing long range drones with a NATO member nation...
> not that i care even a fucking tiny amount...but call a duck a duck.


America can also make its own bilateral defense arrangements outside NATO, other members can too. Their involvement need not be public or known, they can be assembled in any warehouse in western Ukraine with container loads of parts coming from Poland like most other things most of the parts could come from China, blame them! I posted a tweet awhile back that seemed to indicate some sort of joint venture by the flags on the wall and the drones they were mass producing looked like they could do the job from what I could see in the photo.

The point is, it is not expensive or difficult for a country like Ukraine to have this capability and it would be foolish at this point not to. Why they could be holding back has been discussed here before, but I believe they can strike deep into Russia with a 10- or 20-thousand-dollar drones carrying around 100 pounds of HE, enough to demolish most targets. I saw a video of one early in the war crashing into a Russian facility and they have been dropping them all over Crimea.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> America can also make its own bilateral defense arrangements outside NATO, other members can too. Their involvement need not be public or known, they can be assembled in any warehouse in western Ukraine with container loads of parts coming from Poland like most other things most of the parts could come from China, blame them! I posted a tweet awhile back that seemed to indicate some sort of joint venture by the flags on the wall and the drones they were mass producing looked like they could do the job from what I could see in the photo.
> 
> The point is, it is not expensive or difficult for a country like Ukraine to have this capability and it would be foolish at this point not to. Why they could be holding back has been discussed here before, but I believe they can strike deep into Russia with a 10- or 20-thousand-dollar drones carrying around 100 pounds of HE, enough to demolish most targets. I saw a video of one early in the war crashing into a Russian facility and they have been dropping them all over Crimea.


you can call it whatever you want to, but russia is going to call it a NATO member participating in the war and could easily use it as an excuse to use chemical or nuclear weapons.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you can call it whatever you want to, but russia is going to call it a NATO member participating in the war and could easily use it as an excuse to use chemical or nuclear weapons.


They will grasp at any straw they can find, which is why Uncle Sam geofenced the HIMARs to keep them out of Russia. Geofencing is sometimes used with RC model planes and drones to keep them in a given area, it is a mode of operation that can be setup as an option on the flight control computer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

Putin's mouthpiece in America, another Bagdad Bob. Tucker should go on a fact-finding mission to Ukraine, since he talks about it so much, I think he would be lucky to get out alive!  Listen to this drivel of not even half fact, but lies, no obligation to the truth or facts whatsoever, straight up Russian propaganda, his writers didn't even need to work, just copy and paste from Russian bullshit.

Just for money? How hard up are these assholes for cash to whore like this? Morality and ethics, what are they?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600853476862726144


----------



## doublejj (Dec 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Putin's mouthpiece in America, another Bagdad Bob. Tucker should go on a fact-finding mission to Ukraine, since he talks about it so much, I think he would be lucky to get out alive!  Listen to this drivel of not even half fact, but lies, no obligation to the truth or facts whatsoever, straight up Russian propaganda, his writers didn't even need to work, just copy and paste from Russian bullshit.
> 
> Just for money? How hard up are these assholes for cash to whore like this? Morality and ethics, what are they?
> 
> ...


*Why Do the Russians Trust the Church Set Up By the KGB?*








Why Do the Russians Trust the Church Set Up By the KGB?


Stalin summoned three bishops and told them he was prepared to legalize the Orthodox Church.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## doublejj (Dec 8, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Why Do the Russians Trust the Church Set Up By the KGB?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When one goes into the confessional in a Russian Orthodox Church they are confessing their sins to a KGB agent.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

*Let's talk about the big shift in Ukraine and Russia....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600960159722905606


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

Looks like they own the night, and their drones can see at night too, so no nasty surprises.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601017840500359169


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601005237585686528


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600981805284618240


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

This will make the mobiks shit and dance, they'll have fun with this shit!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601035339560517635


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600865163128840194


----------



## doublejj (Dec 8, 2022)

*Ukraine: Russia put rocket launchers at nuclear power plant*








Ukraine: Russia put rocket launchers at nuclear power plant


Ukraine: Russia put rocket launchers at nuclear power plant




www.newsrnc.com


----------



## doublejj (Dec 8, 2022)

*Fake Air Defenses Are Bolstering Ukraine’s Real Air Defenses*








Fake Air Defenses Are Bolstering Ukraine’s Real Air Defenses


A threat emitter—which militaries normally use for training aircrews—broadcasts a signal similar to an air-defense radar without possessing the same signal-processing systems and without cueing an actual missile or gun. It’s just frightening noise.




www.forbes.com


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the Zumwalt-class frigates were a bad spend imo.


Absolutely agree,the navy keeps trying to find ways to re-purpose these 3 ships as they cannot fill their original intent,the rail gun fiasco is the definition of my procurement rant,I know upping the game in the technology race w/near peer competitors is important,but sometimes the whiz kids just go to far of which Zumwalt is a prime example,all the $ wasted on that program while the Navy has to use Burke destroyers for missions that a smaller frigate should do and w/retirement of the Perry class almost 20 yrs. have gone by w/no frigates in the fleet,a incredible lack of foresight that i hope we don't pay for in blood.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Going for Tawain means war with the allies, not just Uncle Sam, but the west in general, shit the globe! We get almost all our advanced semiconductors from Tawain and China gets theirs from them too. Any attack would see these facilities destroyed and their highly trained and skilled workers dead or turned into refugees and scattered. It would mean instant war with the US, UK, EU, Aus, NZ, Japan, South Korea and all the Asian tigers in the region including Vietnam! Uncle Sam would have more enthusiastic company on this one than in Ukraine. China would be up against most of its trading partners and their economy would collapse FFS.


Taiwan is quite the dilemma,it's akin somewhat to if the south fled to Cuba in the Civil war and established a independent Gov. there that the North let go. Then China is arming it and telling us not to invade,not a identical situation but close. What would the US position in that scenario be? So I completely understand the Chinese being irritated as hell concerning this. At the same time the US watching China swallow up Taiwan while standing by idly would obliterate Uncle Sam's standing as THE defender of freedom and democracy. Adding to that I have much respect for the 24 million Taiwanese who have forged a democracy and a great high tech economy and want nothing to do w/the heavy handed autocratic surveillance state run by CCP,as for deals look no further than Hong Kong. The clock is ticking as China is growing tired of the status quo. I remember a quote from Adm. Yammamoto while his fellow officers were celebrating the Pearl harbor attack in which he said America's industrial might was awesome. China has way more ship building capacity than the US does now. Their ships in general are much newer and the quality gap is shrinking as we speak. The US spent the cold war dividend flushing $ on many failed,ill conceived,or systems not deployed on the proposed timeline.I still believe we have the best trained most professional forces but we have made many blunders in equipping them. I know that China also has it's weaknesses,lack of experience,the one child policy that is aging their pop.,and it's own corruption and truth to power issues.All of that said I wish there was a mediated way to avoid a conflict acceptable to both China and Taiwan but I certainly can't envision one,any ideas?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Taiwan is quite the dilemma,it's akin somewhat to if the south fled to Cuba in the Civil war and established a independent Gov. there that the North let go. Then China is arming it and telling us not to invade,not a identical situation but close. What would the US position in that scenario be? So I completely understand the Chinese being irritated as hell concerning this. At the same time the US watching China swallow up Taiwan while standing by idly would obliterate Uncle Sam's standing as THE defender of freedom and democracy. Adding to that I have much respect for the 24 million Taiwanese who have forged a democracy and a great high tech economy and want nothing to do w/the heavy handed autocratic surveillance state run by CCP,as for deals look no further than Hong Kong. The clock is ticking as China is growing tired of the status quo. I remember a quote from Adm. Yammamoto while his fellow officers were celebrating the Pearl harbor attack in which he said America's industrial might was awesome. China has way more ship building capacity than the US does now. Their ships in general are much newer and the quality gap is shrinking as we speak. The US spent the cold war dividend flushing $ on many failed,ill conceived,or systems not deployed on the proposed timeline.I still believe we have the best trained most professional forces but we have made many blunders in equipping them. I know that China also has it's weaknesses,lack of experience,the one child policy that is aging their pop.,and it's own corruption and truth to power issues.All of that said I wish there was a mediated way to avoid a conflict acceptable to both China and Taiwan but I certainly can't envision one,any ideas?


I think with the fall of Russia Joe gave Xi the green light in central Asia where there is oil, gas and everything China needs. The Russian empire might break up in the near future and there are time zones of virgin forest there and weak links to Europe. China can use its position and soft power to control a good chuck of eastern Asia, if they play by the rules and do it with soft economic power. They get all the economic benefits and none of the political trouble by using soft economic power and owning the mines and factories in these new countries. Going west and north for them is the path of least resistance and most profit, going east to Tawain they would be going up against a wall of resistance and their own doom. We are ok with them cutting deals with central Asia for oil and gas and taking advantage of Russia's collapse in Asia. There is opportunity west and north, doom heading east and south by trying to control the south China sea.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 9, 2022)

xtsho said:


> People are overestimating China just like they did with Russia. It doesn't matter how many ships they crank out if they're junk. China is rife with corruption just like Russia. For all we know some contractor used cardboard instead of metal in part of the construction and pocketed the money. Their weapons systems are not proven and the training and capability of their military forces is poor.
> 
> China is overrated. They will never surpass the United States. The United States military is and will continue to be the most lethal force on the planet.
> 
> ...


I'm also patriotic and I generally agree w/your points,experience matters as does motivation and a just cause,but what were once huge gaps are shrinking quickly. China is extremely motivated by past humiliations by the West(mostly British) and seems hellbent on correcting these past haunts.Looking objectively at our forces DOES force a bite of humble pie, many of our gen4 aircraft have very old airframes,are Tichonderoga class cruisers are really getting long in the tooth,we are just now getting ready to begin deploying a new frigate after our littoral combat ship fiasco,and I sure as hell hope that quality and technology has made industrial might a non-factor. War-gaming a conflict over Taiwan usually includes the loss of at least 2 aircraft carriers, that is a loss in human life and national treasure that is hard to swallow,matter of fact One carrier sent to the bottom probably has the President considering a nuclear response and who in their right mind wants to go there. I have no doubts at all that our military will inflict incredible damage but I still see conflict over Taiwan as a shit sandwich as I've previously stated.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think with the fall of Russia Joe gave Xi the green light in central Asia where there is oil, gas and everything China needs. The Russian empire might break up in the near future and there are time zones of virgin forest there and weak links to Europe. China can use its position and soft power to control a good chuck of eastern Asia, if they play by the rules and do it with soft economic power. They get all the economic benefits and none of the political trouble by using soft economic power and owning the mines and factories in these new countries. Going west and north for them is the path of least resistance and most profit, going east to Tawain they would be going up against a wall of resistance and their own doom. We are ok with them cutting deals with central Asia for oil and gas and taking advantage of Russia's collapse in Asia. There is opportunity west and north, doom heading east and south by trying to control the south China sea.


Cool,I'm more than OK w/Xi picking Vlad's bones and turning his rock hard johnson in that direction,have at it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Cool,I'm more than OK w/Xi picking Vlad's bones and turning his rock hard johnson in that direction,have at it.


It would be wise and work out for everybody, China can build rail roads and offer an alternative to Russia, they can dramatically lift the quality of life for people in that region. Kazakhstan borders on China, stretches all the way to the Caspian Sea where there is plenty of oil and gas, China recently gave them security assurances and the other oil rich stans are south of them. If they have oil and gas, China has consumer goods and infrastructure to sell as well, as trade routes to the world, win, win and it keeps them in their corner.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 9, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I'm also patriotic and I generally agree w/your points,experience matters as does motivation and a just cause,but what were once huge gaps are shrinking quickly. China is extremely motivated by past humiliations by the West(mostly British) and seems hellbent on correcting these past haunts.Looking objectively at our forces DOES force a bite of humble pie, many of our gen4 aircraft have very old airframes,are Tichonderoga class cruisers are really getting long in the tooth,we are just now getting ready to begin deploying a new frigate after our littoral combat ship fiasco,and I sure as hell hope that quality and technology has made industrial might a non-factor. War-gaming a conflict over Taiwan usually includes the loss of at least 2 aircraft carriers, that is a loss in human life and national treasure that is hard to swallow,matter of fact One carrier sent to the bottom probably has the President considering a nuclear response and who in their right mind wants to go there. I have no doubts at all that our military will inflict incredible damage but I still see conflict over Taiwan as a shit sandwich as I've previously stated.


All war is a shit sandwich. In a China/Taiwan conflict it will be the Chinese with the biggest mouthful of shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I'm also patriotic and I generally agree w/your points,experience matters as does motivation and a just cause,but what were once huge gaps are shrinking quickly. China is extremely motivated by past humiliations by the West(mostly British) and seems hellbent on correcting these past haunts.Looking objectively at our forces DOES force a bite of humble pie, many of our gen4 aircraft have very old airframes,are Tichonderoga class cruisers are really getting long in the tooth,we are just now getting ready to begin deploying a new frigate after our littoral combat ship fiasco,and I sure as hell hope that quality and technology has made industrial might a non-factor. War-gaming a conflict over Taiwan usually includes the loss of at least 2 aircraft carriers, that is a loss in human life and national treasure that is hard to swallow,matter of fact One carrier sent to the bottom probably has the President considering a nuclear response and who in their right mind wants to go there. I have no doubts at all that our military will inflict incredible damage but I still see conflict over Taiwan as a shit sandwich as I've previously stated.


When I was young, achievement in space was a stand-in indicator for military might. Kennedy’s brave moon speech concealed the perception of an existential threat from the bell-bottomed boosters. 
In the eighties, we had the Shuttle, warts and all, while the Russians were quietly learning how to spend long time in orbit. 

Now the Chinese are giving notice, assembling the hardware for the next people to walk on the moon, which goaded us into building a very expensive follow-on to the magnificent hydrazine-and-clockwork ships we used fifty years ago (fifty years ago today, the last Apollo was entering lunar space) to do it first. 

Last night I watched Tiangong make a local pass. The Chinese are letting us know that they can take us on head to head, should the need arise. I hope it doesn’t.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> When I was young, achievement in space was a stand-in indicator for military might. Kennedy’s brave moon speech concealed the perception of an existential threat from the bell-bottomed boosters.
> In the eighties, we had the Shuttle, warts and all, while the Russians were quietly learning how to spend long time in orbit.
> 
> Now the Chinese are giving notice, assembling the hardware for the next people to walk on the moon, which goaded us into building a very expensive follow-on to the magnificent hydrazine-and-clockwork ships we used fifty years ago (fifty years ago today, the last Apollo was entering lunar space) to do it first.
> ...


Competition is good and pissing off America led to science and math education in schools being boosted considerably, in fact Uncle Sam was so pissed off the USSR got the jump on them with Sputnik, they went to the fucking moon over it!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Competition is good and pissing off America led to science and math education in schools being boosted considerably, in fact Uncle Sam was so pissed off the USSR got the jump on them with Sputnik, they went to the fucking moon over it!


look at our education system now. It didn’t take.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> look at our education system now. It didn’t take.


Back in the Eisenhower days when Sputnik shocked America, there was a drive on about science and math education at all levels, even in the south. Many of those NASA engineers who sent those rockets to the moon were from the region and so was much of the government part of the program. This was federal and local policy back then and the path led to the moon. The education system was and is a victim of racism turned into and broadened into culture wars. They conducted a war not just on science, but on civics and history education too, because they believe bullshit and brown folks were getting some too, so teaching them civics was dangerous!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Back in the Eisenhower days when Sputnik shocked America, there was a drive on about science and math education at all levels, even in the south. Many of those NASA engineers who sent those rockets to the moon were from the region and so was much of the government part of the program. This was federal and local policy back then and the path led to the moon. The education system was and is a victim of racism turned into and broadened into culture wars. They conducted a war not just on science, but on civics and history education too, because they believe bullshit and brown folks were getting some too, so teaching them civics was dangerous!


there is more to it than racism. The white males are faring almost as badly under the assault on public education.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> there is more to it than racism. The white males are faring almost as badly under the assault on public education.


Cut yer nose off to spite yer face, closed pool politics after school integration can into play, Reagan ran on eliminating the federal department of education.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)

Now this is the kind of YouTube video that would get a lot of hits in Russia these days, I'm sure there are Russian versions! I think the Ukrainians should alcohol bomb the Russians in their rear with 1liter plastic bottles of strong vodka floating down on little parachutes. It could be the weapon that changes the war! Just think, flood a section of the line and the Russian rear with bottles of alcohol the day before the attack! 






*How To Make Potato Vodka*


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> When I was young, achievement in space was a stand-in indicator for military might. Kennedy’s brave moon speech concealed the perception of an existential threat from the bell-bottomed boosters.
> In the eighties, we had the Shuttle, warts and all, while the Russians were quietly learning how to spend long time in orbit.
> 
> Now the Chinese are giving notice, assembling the hardware for the next people to walk on the moon, which goaded us into building a very expensive follow-on to the magnificent hydrazine-and-clockwork ships we used fifty years ago (fifty years ago today, the last Apollo was entering lunar space) to do it first.
> ...


I've also witnessed China's space program progress at a meteoric rate,we American's are a bit condescending and dismissive of the Chinese.They do have some glaring weaknesses(especially the lack of experience in any modern warfare). That said, I fear our arrogance is leading us to underestimate them(how quickly we forget history's lessons). I don't know what the average Chinese citizen is thinking but Mr.Xi and the more than million strong Communist party are fixated on avenging China's past humiliations. The English colonial period,having to back down when Pres. Clinton sent 2 carrier battle groups through the Taiwan Straits during a flair up in tensions in the 90's, and the bombing of the Chinese Embassy in the Yugoslavian conflict. Wonder if they'd have the same reaction to my last 2 examples were they to occur presently? They have persisted and played the long game for more than 30 yrs.and are rapidly reaching the point in their timeline to avenge their perceived humiliations.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 9, 2022)

xtsho said:


> All war is a shit sandwich. In a China/Taiwan conflict it will be the Chinese with the biggest mouthful of shit.


I certainly hope your proposed outcome would be the result,and I don't like being a contrarian,But the advantages China holds in this arena are sobering to say the least. Consider the geography,trying to establish any semblance of air superiority over Taiwan is virtually implausible with the staggering number of Chinese air bases in that region.Our carrier aviation lacks the range to have a large impact considering the aircrafts ranges when launched from the distances considered safe from the anti-ship missile threat(that continues to grow w/every new long range carrier killing ballistic missile that they deploy).Bases in Guam,Japan, and even Australia will be hit w/missile attacks,hell I've seen scenarios where they hit Pearl Harbor also. Basically what I'm trying to point out are the many disturbing variables that exist right now that didn't warrant consideration 10-15 yrs. ago.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)

Here is one that uses the cell network, RC pilots were experimenting with this for a while, FPV flying using a 4G cell data dongle, unlimited range and low altitude flight capabilities, though latency might be an issue. New battery technology could give this thing hours of endurance and many more miles of range, these days cell networks are ubiquitous.






*Closer look at the new Ghost Drone being trialled by the RAF & US Army*

402,345 views Dec 5, 2022
Gunners from 15 Squadron of the RAF Regiment have been experimenting with a new type of drone.

The Ghost Drone, so called because of its ability to remain undetected, uses artificial intelligence to work out how noisy it sounds and what it looks like – from the target's point of view.

Flight Sergeant David Shaw showed Forces News how the drone works and explained what makes it different from other remotely piloted aircraft systems.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now this is the kind of YouTube video that would get a lot of hits in Russia these days, I'm sure there are Russian versions! I think the Ukrainians should alcohol bomb the Russians in their rear with 1liter plastic bottles of strong vodka floating down on little parachutes. It could be the weapon that changes the war! Just think, flood a section of the line and the Russian rear with bottles of alcohol the day before the attack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vodka and Food Trucks ftw...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2022)

fucking Russian Orthodox Church...bunch of (FSB/KGB) croonies.....can't believe they corrupted the church like that......the true Orthodox Church is actually beautiful....but when the Russians Corrupted it and turned it to what it is....i'll stand with Zelensky on his raids and what's they have uncovered there...


----------



## printer (Dec 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> fucking Russian Orthodox Church...bunch of (FSB/KGB) croonies.....can't believe they corrupted the church like that......the true Orthodox Church is actually beautiful....but when the Russians Corrupted it and turned it to what it is....i'll stand with Zelensky on his raids and what's they have uncovered there...


They did not corrupt it, just clarified how the Russian people are the chosen ones. Might piss off a few Baptists though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2022)

printer said:


> They did not corrupt it, just clarified how the Russian people are the chosen ones. Might piss off a few Baptists though.


i know a few catholics that might not like it either.......one especially being the Pope....a church should not openly say genocide of another people....

since your canadian


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598460528057520128


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i know a few catholics that might not like it either.......one especially being the Pope....a church should not openly say genocide of another people....
> 
> since your canadian
> 
> ...


Communism destroyed the church and Stalin cynically used and corrupted it for his own purposes and finally broke it. I wasn't hard for Vlad to find the Russian version of American con artist fundamentalist fascist preachers. The Orthodox church in Ukraine threw off the influence of the state, returned to its roots but are reforming their beliefs too and modernizing. Democracy and civil society influence religion too and the war increased the schism between the two churches, in Ukraine younger clerics and monks can speak out and be heard and thus evolve the church to meet more modern needs. In Europe many places have state religions or state supported religions, it seems to kill them off faster than anything else!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Communism destroyed the church, along with money and power.....


fify

i like how the younger clerics and monks are changing the orthodox church there. But the Russian influence and the Russian Orthodox church needs to be excommunicated and denounced as a church overall


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2022)

ok who lost a blunt.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ok who lost a blunt.....


Looked like a gas explosion at one point and filling the closed mall with NG should do the trick!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looked like a gas explosion at one point and filling the closed mall with NG should do the trick!


they're were 3 fires in Moscow alone.....looks like the legion is doing nice work


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> they're were 3 fires in Moscow alone.....looks like the legion is doing nice work


It's the same idea everywhere and how modern civil wars are fought, cause as much shit and chaos as possible, stop society with mass strikes and sabotage to increase public discontent, if democratic means are unavailable all bets are off. When democratic means of changing the government exist, such things generally don't work, but just piss people off instead.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Putin's mouthpiece in America, another Bagdad Bob. Tucker should go on a fact-finding mission to Ukraine, since he talks about it so much, I think he would be lucky to get out alive!  Listen to this drivel of not even half fact, but lies, no obligation to the truth or facts whatsoever, straight up Russian propaganda, his writers didn't even need to work, just copy and paste from Russian bullshit.
> 
> Just for money? How hard up are these assholes for cash to whore like this? Morality and ethics, what are they?
> 
> ...


number one of the bullshit brigade over in the US.......pucker farlson and the rest of the gang at Box....


----------



## printer (Dec 9, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i know a few catholics that might not like it either.......one especially being the Pope....a church should not openly say genocide of another people....
> 
> since your canadian
> 
> ...


I was so disappointment back on the 90's when I learned from the son of a guy I worked with (son worked there also) that his dad instilled hatred of the non-Serbs back in a home country he has never been to. I thought our society has moved on from that shit by then, well at least half I guess (now).


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 9, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> there is more to it than racism. The white males are faring almost as badly under the assault on public education.





BudmanTX said:


> i know a few catholics that might not like it either.......one especially being the Pope....a church should not openly say genocide of another people....
> 
> since your canadian
> 
> ...


send every one of those motherfuckers back to russia...i give a fuck what church they go to, but openly supporting russia should be a deportable offense...they're a real security risk. what zealot wouldn't commit crimes for god?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> send every one of those motherfuckers back to russia...i give a fuck what church they go to, but openly supporting russia should be a deportable offense...they're a real security risk. what zealot wouldn't commit crimes for god?


can we start with this asshole



top of the pedo patriarchal pissants


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601257832115945473


----------



## printer (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601237496511500289


----------



## printer (Dec 9, 2022)

*Bloomberg: Indian Prime Minister refused to meet with Putin because of Ukraine*
Indian Prime Minister Modi Narendra will not hold an annual personal summit with Russian President Vladimir Putin. The politician's decision is connected with Putin's statements about the use of nuclear weapons in Ukraine. This was reported by Bloomberg.

Source publications, familiar with the situation, said that the Indian leader refused to hold an annual meeting with Putin because of his words regarding the use of nuclear weapons in the conflict in Ukraine. He also noted that relations between the two politicians remain strong, but "trumpeting friendship" is not yet beneficial for India.

The cancellation of a personal summit between the leaders of the two countries will be the second in the history of their diplomatic relations. The first case was in 2020. Then came the coronavirus pandemic.








Bloomberg: премьер Индии отказался от встречи с Путиным из-за Украины


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Nebenzya asked the UN Security Council who is really opposed to Russia in Ukraine*
The Russian authorities doubted that the Russian Armed Forces were confronted only by the Ukrainian military within the framework of the special operation. This was stated by the Permanent Representative of the Russian Federation to the UN Vasily Nebenzya at a meeting of the Security Council.

“Are Ukrainians really opposed to the Russian army in this country? One thing is for sure: without the aforementioned Western assistance, hostilities in Ukraine would have ended long ago, and the leaders of the criminal Kiev regime themselves admit this, ”Vasily Nebenzya said in his speech, RIA Novosti reports.

The Russian diplomat noted that the volume of military support for Kyiv is unprecedented. “In less than a year, an amount exceeding the military budgets of most NATO states was spent on arming and helping Ukraine,” Vasily Nebenzia stressed.








Небензя поинтересовался у Совбеза ООН, кто на самом деле противостоит России на Украине


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Zakharova: UN report on Ukraine ignores the atrocities of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and other crimes of Kyiv*
The report of the Office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights (OHCHR) ignores the massacres of the Armed Forces of Ukraine against civilians and other crimes of Kyiv. It is one-sided and tendentious, said Russian Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Maria Zakharova.

“OHCHR published the report “Killings of civilians: mass executions and attacks on civilians in Kyiv, Chernihiv and Sumy regions in the context of the armed attack of the Russian Federation against Ukraine”. It does not say a word about the brutal reprisals of the Armed Forces of Ukraine against civilians in these regions. Thus, the report is one-sided, tendentious in nature and is aimed at discrediting the SVO, as well as the demonization of Russian military personnel, ”says Maria Zakharova in a comment published on the official website Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Russian Federation .

Maria Zakharova also noted that the report “represents scattered, unproven 'evidence' of supposedly randomly selected individuals.” “Essentially, rumors and gossip that raise numerous questions. We are again dealing with the “proprietary” methodology of OHCHR and HRMMU for collecting so-called evidence, which is mainly based on the “reasons to believe” principle,” she notes. According to her, such an approach of the OHCHR to the events in Ukraine is no longer surprising, since the department did not notice the crimes of Kyiv for eight years.








Захарова: доклад ООН по Украине игнорирует зверские расправы ВСУ и другие преступления Киева


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Economist Arsky: Russia has avoided a rise in inflation to 60%*
Russia managed to stabilize the economy in the conditions of the crisis and the special operation and avoid inflation of 60%. Alexander Arsky, Candidate of Economic Sciences, Associate Professor of the Faculty of Economics of RUDN University, told URA.RU about this.

“In the current conditions (the global energy crisis and the conduct of a special operation), the government managed to stabilize the national economy very effectively. In the absence of the measures that were taken, inflation could have been between 40 and 60%, which would have been the first severe blow to the Russian economy since 1998,” Alexander Arsky said.

According to him, inflation will continue to decline in Russia. “Its announced size for 2022 is 12-13%. The indicator of actual, as well as declared, inflation will decrease in 2023. It will be a success if the government manages to keep this figure within 10%,” said the candidate of economic sciences.

Russian President Vladimir Putin said that in the Russian Federation there is a downward trend in inflation . In October, the figure was 12.63%. Finance Minister Anton Siluanov assured that inflation in the country is under control .








Экономист Арский: Россия избежала взлета инфляции до 60%


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog





*Media: the United States abandoned the requirement for Ukraine not to attack the territory of Russia*
The United States has revised its assessment of the threat posed by Moscow and is no longer insisting that Kiev not strike at Russian territory, writes the British Times newspaper, citing a source in the Pentagon.

According to the source, now Washington is less concerned that the strikes inflicted by the Armed Forces on Russian territory could prompt Moscow to sharply escalate the situation.

"We don't tell Kiev, 'Don't hit the Russians (in Russia or Crimea)'. We can't tell them what to do. It's up to them how they use their weapons. However, when they use the weapons we supplied, we only insist on that the Ukrainian military abide by the international laws of war and abide by the Geneva Conventions," an unnamed Pentagon official added. 

As the interlocutor of the publication noted, this restriction means that the families of Russians should not become the target for the Ukrainian military, and Washington also opposes the liquidation of specific individuals. "As far as we know, Ukraine follows these instructions," the newspaper's source says.

According to the Ministry of Defense, on Monday, Kiev tried to attack military airfields in the Saratov and Ryazan regions using Soviet-made UAVs. As Konstantin Gavrilov, head of the Moscow delegation at the talks in Vienna on military security and arms control, said on December 8, NATO members, including specialists from the United States, who modernized Soviet Strizh UAVs, helped organize the attack in Kiev.
According to State Department spokesman Ned Price, the administration of US President Joe Biden does not encourage Ukraine to strike targets outside its territory and does not encourage such attacks.

Russian Ambassador to the UN Vasily Nebenzya warned that the involvement of the United States and other countries in targeting Ukrainian weapons would have legal consequences.








СМИ: США отказались от требования к Украине не атаковать территорию России


США пересмотрели свои оценки угрозы, исходящей от Москвы, и больше не настаивают на том, чтобы Киев не наносил удары по российской территории, пишет британская... РИА Новости, 10.12.2022




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 10, 2022)

printer said:


> *Bloomberg: Indian Prime Minister refused to meet with Putin because of Ukraine*
> Indian Prime Minister Modi Narendra will not hold an annual personal summit with Russian President Vladimir Putin. The politician's decision is connected with Putin's statements about the use of nuclear weapons in Ukraine. This was reported by Bloomberg.
> 
> Source publications, familiar with the situation, said that the Indian leader refused to hold an annual meeting with Putin because of his words regarding the use of nuclear weapons in the conflict in Ukraine. He also noted that relations between the two politicians remain strong, but "trumpeting friendship" is not yet beneficial for India.
> ...


i'd like to have a conversation with some of the people who get only this ^ for news...it would be very interesting to see how they view the war, NATO, the "WEST"...the world in general.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> fucking Russian Orthodox Church...bunch of (FSB/KGB) croonies.....can't believe they corrupted the church like that......the true Orthodox Church is actually beautiful....but when the Russians Corrupted it and turned it to what it is....i'll stand with Zelensky on his raids and what's they have uncovered there...


The Russian Orthodox church's version of the pope is in Putin's pocket,just another propaganda tool,separation of church and state


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> number one of the bullshit brigade over in the US.......pucker farlson and the rest of the gang at Box....


Remember when news was vetted for authenticity,hard to believe spewing outright lies and disinformation in mass media has become acceptable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd like to have a conversation with some of the people who get only this ^ for news...it would be very interesting to see how they view the war, NATO, the "WEST"...the world in general.


You do have magats...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601568704403329026


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You do have magats...


not the same...magats CHOOSE to listen to ignorant horseshit because it confirms their own prejudices...russians have no choice in the matter.
i'd like to compare answer from the two...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not the same...magats CHOOSE to listen to ignorant horseshit because it confirms their own prejudices...russians have no choice in the matter.
> i'd like to compare answer from the two...


In today's world the line between forced and voluntary ignorance is getting thinner and increasingly applies to the elderly or stupid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2022)

*Sweden joining NATO would crush Russian power*


----------



## printer (Dec 10, 2022)

*Russia trying to obtain ‘hundreds of ballistic missiles’ from Iran: UK intelligence*
Russia is trying to obtain “hundreds of ballistic missiles” from Iran as the military ties between the two countries deepen and the war in Ukraine continues, according to British intelligence. 

The United Kingdom’s Defense Ministry tweeted on Saturday that Iran has become one of Russia’s top military backers since the full-scale invasion of Ukraine began in February and Iran’s support of the Russian military is likely to grow in the coming months. 

“In return Russia is highly likely offering Iran an unprecedented level of military and technical support that is transforming their defence relationship,” the ministry said. 

It said Russia has likely used up a large proportion of its stock of SS-26 Iskander short-range ballistic missiles, which can carry a 500-kilogram warhead up to 500 kilometers. The ministry believes that if Russia successfully obtains a large number of Iranian ballistic missiles, they will be used to expand its strikes against Ukraine’s national infrastructure. 

The report comes after the White House warned on Friday that Russia and Iran are preparing for joint weapons production. National Security Council spokesperson John Kirby told reporters that the United States does not know how Iran is weighing whether to participate, but Russia aspires to work on a joint production line with Iran. 

British Foreign Secretary James Cleverly said in a statement on Friday that the UK will continue to expose this “desperate alliance” and hold both countries accountable. 

Russia has used explosive drones from Iran throughout the war to hit military and civilian targets in Ukraine. Iran is officially neutral but has faced international criticism over Russia’s use of Iranian-made drones to attack Ukraine. 

Iran’s foreign minister acknowledged last month for the first time that Iran had given drones to Russia, but he said the transfers happened before the war started and Iranian officials did not know of how they were to be used. 

Iran and Russia reportedly finalized an agreement later that month to build hundreds of weaponized drones in Russian territory, with production set to begin within months.








Russia trying to obtain ‘hundreds of ballistic missiles’ from Iran: UK intelligence


Russia is trying to obtain “hundreds of ballistic missiles” from Iran as the military ties between the two countries deepen and the war in Ukraine continues, according to British intelligence. The…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2022)

printer said:


> *Russia trying to obtain ‘hundreds of ballistic missiles’ from Iran: UK intelligence*
> Russia is trying to obtain “hundreds of ballistic missiles” from Iran as the military ties between the two countries deepen and the war in Ukraine continues, according to British intelligence.
> 
> The United Kingdom’s Defense Ministry tweeted on Saturday that Iran has become one of Russia’s top military backers since the full-scale invasion of Ukraine began in February and Iran’s support of the Russian military is likely to grow in the coming months.
> ...


The theater is becoming quite the laboratory for air assault and defense. The US could do worse than rush a big batch of ammo for the Gepard, mooting the acrimony over Swiss ammo.


----------



## printer (Dec 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The theater is becoming quite the laboratory for air assault and defense. The US could do worse than rush a big batch of ammo for the Gepard, mooting the acrimony over Swiss ammo.


*Ukraine “is upset” with the Norwegian-supplied 35mm anti-aircraft rounds, as they are not compatible with the German Gepard anti-aircraft guns!*
Now the problem is that, it recently turned out that the Norwegian 35mm anti-aircraft rounds delivered to Ukraine is not being recognized by the fire control system software on the Gepard anti-aircraft guns and therefore the guns could not fire them.

According to some sources, the tests for the new ammunition can only take place in August, after updating the fire control system software on these anti-aircraft guns.

However, this could be a very serious problem for the defence capabilities of the Ukrainian Armed Forces, especially when the war is now entering in its tense phase.

Currently, the Ukrainian Forces cannot use the Norwegian-made 35mm ammunition, if the new weapon configuration is successful in August, Ukraine will have to return the German-supplied Gepard anti-aircraft systems to Germany for the urgent software modifications, while it is not known that when the newly updated anti-aircraft systems will be delivered again.








Ukraine "is upset" with the Norwegian-supplied 35mm anti-aircraft rounds, as they are not compatible with the German Gepard anti-aircraft guns! - Defence View


The Ukrainian army is having a big problem with the Gepard anti-aircraft guns that Germany has handed over as the guns are not able to fire the Norwegian-made




www.defenceview.in


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukraine “is upset” with the Norwegian-supplied 35mm anti-aircraft rounds, as they are not compatible with the German Gepard anti-aircraft guns!*
> Now the problem is that, it recently turned out that the Norwegian 35mm anti-aircraft rounds delivered to Ukraine is not being recognized by the fire control system software on the Gepard anti-aircraft guns and therefore the guns could not fire them.
> 
> According to some sources, the tests for the new ammunition can only take place in August, after updating the fire control system software on these anti-aircraft guns.
> ...


I wonder if the Swiss ammo has been fitted with a permissive action link.


----------



## ANC (Dec 10, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder if the Swiss ammo has been fitted with a permissive action link.


Pay to win?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2022)

ANC said:


> Pay to win?


It would handily explain the coin slot in the Gepard turret.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ukraine “is upset” with the Norwegian-supplied 35mm anti-aircraft rounds, as they are not compatible with the German Gepard anti-aircraft guns!*
> Now the problem is that, it recently turned out that the Norwegian 35mm anti-aircraft rounds delivered to Ukraine is not being recognized by the fire control system software on the Gepard anti-aircraft guns and therefore the guns could not fire them.
> 
> According to some sources, the tests for the new ammunition can only take place in August, after updating the fire control system software on these anti-aircraft guns.
> ...


I believe the mechanism is to electronically time the rounds to explode when they reach the target computed from radar data and transmitted to the chip in the shell at the gun barrel upon firing. If they just used the ammo and disabled the programed detonation feature in software, it might still work, but not as effectively. I can't see a firmware fix taking as long as they say, this subsystem does not appear that complex and the ammo or the gun firmware can be changed. Is the Norwegian ammo made under license?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2022)

Hey Victor, no skills or training required! Nobody is getting any, so you can sign right up and be on the next train to Ukraine! Use your connections and buy your own equipment and gun.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601660550727217157


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 10, 2022)

There is certainly a race war going on in America.

I moved to a horrible city and have watched the segregation, it's unreal. White's all live out in the surrounding farms and small towns and the blacks are confined to awful neighborhoods.

So last night I went outside of my building to throw out some garbage.

I came back in and noticed a young couple coming out. Black couple. I held the door for them, they didn't say thank you, or even acknowledge that I was there.

Unreal..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 10, 2022)

https://www.polygraph.info/a/fact-check-moscow-inverts-reality-falsely-calling-strikes-on-russian-bases-terrorism-/6869513.html


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 11, 2022)

*Vladimir Putin* is scheduled to undergo an emergency colon operation after the Russian leader allegedly fell down a set of stairs and “*defecated himself”* last week, RadarOnline.com has learned.

The surprising development marks just the latest procedure the 70-year-old Russian president is forced to undergo amid reports Putin’s health is quickly deteriorating.

According to Daily Star, evidence of Putin’s current state of health following the fall was evident Thursday night as the leader met with Kyrgyzstan President Sadyr Japarov.

An aide was also spotted following Putin closely as the Russian president stepped off his plane and slowly walked over to greet Japarov. 

“Putin will have a simple surgical operation,” said one Telegram source regarding his alleged upcoming procedure. 

The source added, “The fall from the stairs last week, which resulted in a bruised tailbone, did not go unnoticed and caused new problems not directly related to the bruise.”

*He was heard saying “я насрал в штаны “ - I shit my pants ! *

As RadarOnline.com previously reported, the fall allegedly took place in Putin’s Moscow residence on November 30. 

But not only did Putin reportedly stumble down five stairs and land on his tailbone, but the struggling Russian leader also allegedly “*involuntarily defecated” himself as a result of the “cancer affecting his stomach and bowels.”*

“Nothing critical was diagnosed, the president’s condition closer to nighttime was stable, he can get around on his own, with pain in the coccyx area while sitting being the only thing that bothers him,” said General SVR regarding the incident.

The Press and Information Office of the President of the Russian Federation has since *denied the rumors* of Putin soiling himself telling Newsweek via email that the story was "completely untrue."

Despite the Press and Information Office’s claim otherwise, other Kremlin insiders have since corroborated the story, confirming that “due to cancer, Putin has serious digestive problems and has been on a strict diet for the past few months”.

The Kremlin insiders also revealed Putin regularly suffers from “bouts of coughing, dizziness, sleep disturbances, abdominal pain and constant nausea” in addition to “the manifestation of symptoms of Parkinson's disease and schizoaffective disorder.”


Due to his ongoing health problems, Putin is purportedly planning to step down from power “in the next 13 months.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5236447
> 
> *Vladimir Putin* is scheduled to undergo an emergency colon operation after the Russian leader allegedly fell down a set of stairs and “*defecated himself”* last week, RadarOnline.com has learned.
> 
> ...


He fucked himself so badly they need to replace his asshole! Hey, it's as believable as what the Russians say!


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 11, 2022)

what's everbody excited about that - there has been wars ever since the start of time - part of human nature !!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2022)

Because it will change the map of Europe, destroy Russia military and their economy for a generation. Also, because it represents the fight between liberal democracy and the forces of despotism. It is also the geopolitical and military bargain of the century and destroying Russia will cost us nothing in the end, since they will pay for their own self destruction with seized money that we literally already have in our banks. Win, win.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 11, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> There is certainly a race war going on in America.
> 
> I moved to a horrible city and have watched the segregation, it's unreal. White's all live out in the surrounding farms and small towns and the blacks are confined to awful neighborhoods.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that,I will also hold a door for ANYONE,don't let ignorance deter you from doing acts of kindness and civility,sometimes these simple little things CAN change somebody who is on the edge perspective.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2022)

harris hawk said:


> what's everbody excited about that - there has been wars ever since the start of time - part of human nature !!!!


People like Trump and Putin start wars that "woke" people finish by defeating them, it was like that in WW2 too.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Because it will change the map of Europe, destroy Russia military and their economy for a generation. Also, because it represents the fight between liberal democracy and the forces of despotism. It is also the geopolitical and military bargain of the century and destroying Russia will cost us nothing in the end, since they will pay for their own self destruction with seized money that we literally already have in our banks. Win, win.


Not sure I want Russia destroyed totally,I want Russia to overcome their phobia's of foreign invasion,the need for buffer states,autocratic corrupt gov replaced,reparations to Ukraine,War criminals tried in courts of law,hope that doesn't mean Russia is destroyed in the majority of Russian minds or then your right and Russia should be destroyed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Not sure I want Russia destroyed totally,I want Russia to overcome their phobia's of foreign invasion,the need for buffer states,autocratic corrupt gov replaced,reparations to Ukraine,War criminals tried in courts of law,hope that doesn't mean Russia is destroyed in the majority of Russian minds or then your right and Russia should be destroyed.


Russia is an empire controlled from Moscow made of many ethnicities and autonomous republics, not a federation. 80% of ethenic Russians live in European Russia, west of the Ural Mountains, not in Asia or Siberia. When we talk about destroying Russia, we are talking about the eventual dissolution of an empire, leaving Russia a rump European state. Moscow has weak links to the east and only a rail line and highway link it with Asia and they cross many rivers using vulnerable bridges. All it would take is parking junk cars on the runways to stop Russia's limited air transport capabilities, the army and its equipment are being destroyed in Ukraine and perhaps Belarus too before it's over.

China can provide options for these places these days and can rapidly expand its rail network into them. They would not invade but use soft economic power with these new independent countries just to the north. There are time zones of virgin forest and minerals there and Kazakhstan on their border stretches all the way to the Caspian Sea and has lots of oil and NG as do other "stans" to its south. China already offered them security assurances and it is a much more profitable and easier path than going for Tawain which would be suicide plain and simple. With Tawain it is not just supporting liberal democracy, but our critical national interests are at stake since most of the world's advanced microchips come out of there. It would mean war with the allies, not just Uncle Sam, but fucking near everybody with money, militaries and industries at stake.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Russia is an empire controlled from Moscow made of many ethnicities and autonomous republics, not a federation. 80% of ethenic Russians live in European Russia, west of the Ural Mountains, not in Asia or Siberia. When we talk about destroying Russia, we are talking about the eventual dissolution of an empire, leaving Russia a rump European state. Moscow has weak links to the east and only a rail line and highway link it with Asia and they cross many rivers using vulnerable bridges. All it would take is parking junk cars on the runways to stop Russia's limited air transport capabilities, the army and its equipment are being destroyed in Ukraine and perhaps Belarus too before it's over.
> 
> China can provide options for these places these days and can rapidly expand its rail network into them. They would not invade but use soft economic power with these new independent countries just to the north. There are time zones of virgin forest and minerals there and Kazakhstan on their border stretches all the way to the Caspian Sea and has lots of oil and NG as do other "stans" to its south. China already offered them security assurances and it is a much more profitable and easier path than going for Tawain which would be suicide plain and simple. With Tawain it is not just supporting liberal democracy, but our critical national interests are at stake since most of the world's advanced microchips come out of there. It would mean war with the allies, not just Uncle Sam, but fucking near everybody with money, militaries and industries at stake.


Sounds good to me,Xi refocuses his attention to raping weakened Russia's east for assets,the western part can be integrated into Europe proper w/some form of gov. fairer to it's people and friendlier to the west. I could live w/a geo-politic shift like that if WW3 is averted. I do think Xi's and the CCP are so fixated on the Taiwan issue that I can't envision them letting go,they're so invested.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Sounds good to me,Xi refocuses his attention to raping weakened Russia's east for assets,the western part can be integrated into Europe proper w/some form of gov. fairer to it's people and friendlier to the west. I could live w/a geo-politic shift like that if WW3 is averted. I do think Xi's and the CCP are so fixated on the Taiwan issue that I can't envision them letting go,they're so invested.


He will get over it and be dead soon enough anyway, a wise man would go east and make a hinterland for China's growth with short internal lines of communication and resources next door. I'm pretty sure Joe greenlighted Xi in this direction and such soft and even clandestine approach in central Asia wouldn't have international problems. China can build infrastructure and appear to be quite good at it and have consumer goods to sell too, they have oil and gas, and it could uplift the lives of tens of millions living in these regions and open them up to the world, Uncle Sam and the EU are coming in from the other side of the Caspian through Georgia and promoting peace and pipelines in the area now that the Russians are preoccupied elsewhere.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Sounds good to me,Xi refocuses his attention to raping weakened Russia's east for assets,the western part can be integrated into Europe proper w/some form of gov. fairer to it's people and friendlier to the west. I could live w/a geo-politic shift like that if WW3 is averted. I do think Xi's and the CCP are so fixated on the Taiwan issue that I can't envision them letting go,they're so invested.


Vlad fucked up bigly and his many enemies are gonna make him pay for his blunder. It is gonna change the map and politics of Europe and Asia moving forward and might even change the map of Russia and add a few new countries to the global mix. It sure as shit made Xi think twice about Tawain and he recently lost so much face over the covid riots he has to wear a mask out of shame!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Sorry to hear that,I will also hold a door for ANYONE,don't let ignorance deter you from doing acts of kindness and civility,sometimes these simple little things CAN change somebody who is on the edge perspective.


it helps a lot not to expect a response.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Not sure I want Russia destroyed totally,I want Russia to overcome their phobia's of foreign invasion,the need for buffer states,autocratic corrupt gov replaced,reparations to Ukraine,War criminals tried in courts of law,hope that doesn't mean Russia is destroyed in the majority of Russian minds or then your right and Russia should be destroyed.


good fucking luck with that...they've proven for the entirety of their existence that they're fucking cut throat liars, murderers, thieves and rapists...
perhaps 1 in 10 slavic russians rises above the rest and becomes recognizable as a human being...the rest, fucking orcs that need to be exterminated, before they destroy more people's lives.
the "ethnic' russians, who are actually not russians at all, but just people who have been subjugated and oppressed by the russians, are a different story.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good fucking luck with that...they've proven for the entirety of their existence that they're fucking cut throat liars, murderers, thieves and rapists...
> perhaps 1 in 10 slavic russians rises above the rest and becomes recognizable as a human being...the rest, fucking orcs that need to be exterminated, before they destroy more people's lives.
> the "ethnic' russians, who are actually not russians at all, but just people who have been subjugated and oppressed by the russians, are a different story.


That colonial, imperial feeling usually wears off after a generation or two of decolonization and empire dissolution. Much depends on the arising of liberal democracy; it was that which destroyed the British empire eventually. It happened in America at first among themselves, but there was a revolution in England over a hundred years before that chopped off a king's head. As the franchise expanded in the UK and the government reformed and evolved to a more liberal democratic form, empire was becoming unpopular and difficult as lawyers like Gandhi used the rule of increasingly liberal law against the empire. Long before the second world war, Britian was looking to divest itself of the empire with American encouragement. After the second world war and with the cold war American attitudes about the empire changed as it tried to transition colonies and post WW1 league of nations mandates into liberal democracies.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good fucking luck with that...they've proven for the entirety of their existence that they're fucking cut throat liars, murderers, thieves and rapists...
> perhaps 1 in 10 slavic russians rises above the rest and becomes recognizable as a human being...the rest, fucking orcs that need to be exterminated, before they destroy more people's lives.
> the "ethnic' russians, who are actually not russians at all, but just people who have been subjugated and oppressed by the russians, are a different story.


I think you’re projecting the amorality of the leaders onto an entire tribe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good fucking luck with that...they've proven for the entirety of their existence that they're fucking cut throat liars, murderers, thieves and rapists...
> perhaps 1 in 10 slavic russians rises above the rest and becomes recognizable as a human being...the rest, fucking orcs that need to be exterminated, before they destroy more people's lives.
> the "ethnic' russians, who are actually not russians at all, but just people who have been subjugated and oppressed by the russians, are a different story.


It is interesting to note that foundational members of both the Legue of nations and the UN were US presidents, even though the senate never ratified the league treaty. Both saw the pragmatism of an emerging global world order or government of sorts with international law and rules of conduct between nations and between citizens and their governments. The UN fell short because of Stalin and the USSR insisting on vetoes and such with an antiquated "security council", reform of the UN will eventually come, and the security council will go with only democratic countries having a vote, those who meet minimum international standards, no despots allowed, but they can observe and whine. The global trade and economic system will be the enforcement mechanism for international law eventually and the reformed UN will make the call. The internet is knitting everything and everyone together and undeveloped countries can leverage it to have good education systems for cheap. There is a great global leveling going on, our standards of living are dropping, and the poorest people are doing better, these are statistics and aside from the super-rich ripping everybody off.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think you’re projecting the amorality of the leaders onto an entire tribe.


i've read some history...they've been doing the exact same thing they're doing for the entire time they have existed...the only time they haven't been trying to conquer a weaker neighbor is when they have been beaten into submission...and their answer to rebuilding is to annex new territory and steal everything worth stealing....maybe that is the decisions of their leaders, but they seem pretty fucking ok with those decisions, and have, forever.
the people have to carry out those decisions...do you see much dissent?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've read some history...they've been doing the exact same thing they're doing for the entire time they have existed...the only time they haven't been trying to conquer a weaker neighbor is when they have been beaten into submission...and their answer to rebuilding is to annex new territory and steal everything worth stealing....maybe that is the decisions of their leaders, but they seem pretty fucking ok with those decisions, and have, forever.


no argument, but the methods used reveal that the low-ranked folk didn’t volunteer, and were herded into action rather brutally.

It’s one reason I don’t join the racist orgy of people who use the term orc.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2022)

all it took in America was for the government to tax us without representing us, and we rose up and kicked those fuckers out.
i think they've had sufficient provocation, many times over...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2022)

i certainly hope the moral high ground comes with water and central heat this winter....they're paying fucking HIGH rent for that high ground....
https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/russian-drone-attacks-target-power-network-ukraines-odesa-officials-2022-12-10/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> all it took in America was for the government to tax us without representing us, and we rose up and kicked those fuckers out.
> i think they've had sufficient provocation, many times over...


Your legislative assemblies did that, and they were filled with English trained lawyers, John Adams defended the red coats who did the Boston massacre before a Jury of Americans/Englishmen. Legislatures were an English tradition as was self-government and after Britian got its fingers burned in America attitudes changed in what became the dominions, they learned from their mistakes and evolved. Also, America was not considered very valuable compared to the sugar islands of the west indies and of course India, and the "second" British empire. They and the Dutch made vast fortunes on sugar and spices and then on textiles as cotton grew in importance, selling things to Europe. They made more money from trade than from industry and the industrial revolution only increased trade.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He will get over it and be dead soon enough anyway, a wise man would go east and make a hinterland for China's growth with short internal lines of communication and resources next door. I'm pretty sure Joe greenlighted Xi in this direction and such soft and even clandestine approach in central Asia wouldn't have international problems. China can build infrastructure and appear to be quite good at it and have consumer goods to sell too, they have oil and gas, and it could uplift the lives of tens of millions living in these regions and open them up to the world, Uncle Sam and the EU are coming in from the other side of the Caspian through Georgia and promoting peace and pipelines in the area now that the Russians are preoccupied elsewhere.


It's a great solution,kudo's to your geopolitical intellect,only reservation I have is that does Russia acquiesce to this "New Geo-Political Order" without opening up the launch code briefcase?


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> it helps a lot not to expect a response.


Agreed,I certainly don't expect a pat on the back for showing decent manners to strangers,I just do these things and operate under the premise of you have to give respect to get respect,a really simple ethos that more Americans should practice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> It's a great solution,kudo's to your geopolitical intellect,only reservation I have is that does Russia acquiesce to this "New Geo-Political Order" without opening up the launch code briefcase?


It will happen when there is political turmoil in Moscow, leadership or regime change and involve regional governments breaking away. A lot of geopolitical and diplomatic types have been speculating on this imperial breakup, I posted some videos and twitter threads on it a few pages back on this thread. In America the states started out as imperial administrative boundaries as far as the government was concerned and empires tend to break up along these, administrative, ethnic or national lines.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

Hundreds of dead Russians with a big bang and hole in the ground.






*See aftermath of explosion at Wagner Group's purported base in Ukraine*

1,224,331 views Dec 11, 2022
Retired Lt. Gen. Ben Hodges reacts to an explosion that rocked the Wagner mercenary group's purported headquarters in the eastern Luhansk region of Ukraine, according to a regional Ukrainian official. CNN has not independently verified whether Wagner operated at the hotel.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2022)

If we would give them the support the need to actually win the war, the concern that they get their hands on this technology would be irrelevant.
russia as a terrorist agressor state would no longer exist. Their entire central government would be facing war crimes charges at the Hague.
https://www.politico.com/news/2022/12/09/air-force-reaper-drones-ukraine-00073344


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Their entire central government would be facing war crimes charges at the Hague.



that equals the complete state of Duma in the federation, take that out and the whole United Russian Party would collapse....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> that equals the complete state of Duma in the federation, take that out and the whole United Russian Party would collapse....


yeah, that was kind of my point...they would no longer exist as a state, and therefore, the threat of them obtaining this tech would be void...
NATO could finally do something useful and step in to seize all the nuclear weapons and delivery systems spread across the country, and destroy them, so we never get held hostage by them again.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 12, 2022)

that's gonna leave a mark.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601995113227509760


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

A new and it looks like, a very effective tactic for drones this winter fighting Russians, it was kinda obvious. Even in daylight they can drop right down on a chimney and drop a grenade or mortar round right down the chimney if nobody is outside freezing their ass on watch! How long will it take them to cover the chimney openings in chicken wire? A few drones with hand grenades could make mess of a section of the front and second lines on cold nights with the Russians huddled around their makeshift stoves inside dugouts.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602010090495672324


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A new and it looks like, a very effective tactic for drones this winter fighting Russians, it was kinda obvious. Even in daylight they can drop right down on a chimney and drop a grenade or motor round right down the chimney if nobody is outside freezing their ass on watch! How long will it take them to cover the chimney openings in chicken wire? A few drones with hand grenades could make mess of a section of the front and second lines on cold nights with the Russians huddled around their makeshift stoves inside dugouts.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602010090495672324


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602361748757123080


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

Not if a half dozen Ukrainian suicide drones strike the factory... and another half dozen hitting the solid fuel supply chain for ALL rockets would help too. These need western parts and I'm sure sanctions are affecting production, but a drone strike might do more.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602280929292357633


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

The UK does not respond well the nuclear threats from Putin... Make an agreement to just use them on specified targets like rail bridges inside Russia leading into Ukraine and even into Belarus from Russia. Trap them inside Russia and cut them off in Ukraine, leave, surrender or die, it would end it pretty quick IMHO if a few road bridges were taken out too. These are legitimate military targets that will directly affect the outcome of the war, most are in the middle of nowhere with no civilians around.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602362520030904320


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 12, 2022)

DOH!!!!






and a lot more other nations in that area too, that are starting to rise up.....Kazaks are just one...there are rumbles in Chech republic, Azerbajin, Armenia, Georgia, Uzbecks, and i think one more can't remember......they're just waiting for the Russian Federation to fall and crumble.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

Inexperience, she should have hired an American consultant, she obviously needed professional help with handling bribes in modern times!  Even Donald and Kush did better than this! Bags of cash how crass, amateur hour.






*Qatar bribery probe rocks European Parliament | DW News*

A vice president of the European Parliament has been charged with corruption over allegations that World Cup host Qatar paid huge bribes to influence EU policy. Eva Kaili has been stripped of her powers after investigators reportedly found bags of cash in her home. She's one of four people arrested so far in connection with the scandal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602269157940236290


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Inexperience, she should have hired an American consultant, she obviously needed professional help with handling bribes in modern times!  Even Donald and Kush did better than this! Bags of cash how crass, amateur hour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


people say FIFA is corrupt, another one in those fold is the Olympics


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 12, 2022)

well that bridge is a no go.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602379096885010433


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> people say FIFA is corrupt, another one in those fold is the Olympics


Them Arabs got cash and grease a lot of European palms with it, American too, but they are more experienced at dealing with it! I mean 2 billion from the Saudi's and that is just what we know about and Trump might not even have gotten a cut, all legal too, now that is a slick way to sell out yer country!  It pays to have crooked lawyers and accountants these days, ya can't just roll up with a dump truck full of cash and drop it in the driveway!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Them Arabs got cash and grease a lot of European palms with it, American too, but they are more experienced at dealing with it! I mean 2 billion from the Saudi's and that is just what we know about and Trump might not even have gotten a cut, all legal too, now that is a slick way to sell out yer country!  It pays to have crooked lawyers and accountants these days, ya can't just roll up with a dump truck full of cash and drop it in the driveway!


also make you wonder how china and russia got the winter olympics too huh......Socha is Putins territory, while Xi had a sky jump near a nuke plant...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 12, 2022)

guess that APC just had to go for some reason...maybe it smelled wierd..idk


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602429840086507526


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 12, 2022)

little clip from that david letterman show with zelensky

david hear the air raid siren go off, asks Zelensky what should we do, Zelensky pops back and smiles "nothing"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601711555259035649


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> also make you wonder how china and russia got the winter olympics too huh......Socha is Putins territory, while Xi had a sky jump near a nuke plant...


It makes me wonder about the reliability of Swiss bank accounts for hiding crime these days. Years ago the way to take a bribe in Europe was for it to go to a numbered Swiss bank account, end of problem. Since the drug wars and terrorism perhaps that has changed and they are sharing suspect data with the EU, including politicans who might be on the take or avoiding taxes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> little clip from that david letterman show with zelensky
> 
> david hear the air raid siren go off, asks Zelensky what should we do, Zelensky pops back and smiles "nothing"
> 
> ...


i miss Dave...shit, i miss Johnny...i missed sleep to watch both, regularly...i like Stephen, but i don't stay up for him.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It makes me wonder about the reliability of Swiss bank accounts for hiding crime these days. Years ago the way to take a bribe in Europe was for it to go to a numbered Swiss bank account, end of problem. Since the drug wars and terrorism perhaps that has changed and they are sharing suspect data with the EU, including politicans who might be on the take or avoiding taxes.


tax haven are all througout the world....Panama, Cypus, and that's to name a few......





__





Tax haven - Wikipedia
 






en.wikipedia.org





wiki has kept a good list of them


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 12, 2022)

i always say "if you want to find corruption, follow the money" it always leaves a paper trail


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602326440502083584


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> If we would give them the support the need to actually win the war, the concern that they get their hands on this technology would be irrelevant.
> russia as a terrorist agressor state would no longer exist. Their entire central government would be facing war crimes charges at the Hague.
> https://www.politico.com/news/2022/12/09/air-force-reaper-drones-ukraine-00073344







*Let's talk about a possible change in the air over Ukraine....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> DOH!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Russians have many enemies, Kazakhstan now has security backing from China and it shows, this along with the Russian defeats and weakness shown in Ukraine has emboldened many, especially those who were under their thumb. Xi gave them security assurances earlier in the war, once they both saw the state of the Russian military, it was the first serious international move made by China in this war. If you look at a map you can understand why, especially considering how much oil and gas they have. They will end up a lot richer and Russia will have another powerful neighbor to their south along with Ukraine. It along with China can connect Siberia and the Asian Russian republics with the world, if they should declare independence. If Russia wants to keep fucking around with imperial games trying to separate the Russian speaking areas in the north, then they will target those republics in Siberia and the east and encourage them to break away from Russia. Better to keep them fighting to keep the empire together than to have them focused on getting them to be part of it again. The Muslim republics populations are growing fast and the Russians are facing a demographic time bomb with population decline and the war in Ukraine made it much worse.


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2022)

The video includes Santa fight.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602703789047308289


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2022)

that will shore up air defence big time, along with the iris system and the gepard......getting there


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602717399882645504


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2022)

they may be old, but a little retro and some duct tape....plus some heavy explosive....now ya got something


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602723353466396678


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2022)

scared a little.......yeah you know your losing........nuke card...yeah that would be a nope


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602762312124960770


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2022)

wanted to get major propaganda only to have it blown up in your face.....on live TV no less, yes UA observes the Geneva Convention


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602725530691936256


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2022)

Netherland will host the tribunal


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602730570919952387


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> they may be old, but a little retro and some duct tape....plus some heavy explosive....now ya got something
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602723353466396678


These pack a big punch, move fast, but are not particularly stealthy, though with western electronics upgrades they could do some damage and apparently are. Dunno if they hit those Wagner's and Chechens with it, but it killed a lot of the fuckers in one go and made one Helluva big hole in the middle of the building they were housed in, they expect half the survivors to die from lack of proper medical treatment, half of wounded Russians do. The Russians have been losing over 600 dead a day in infantry attacks on Ukrainian dug in positions in the east and getting slaughtered by artillery and mortars in no man's land with machine guns mowing down the few that get through the hail of artillery steel.

The Russians have been attacking using infantry since armor is confined to roads for the most part, and losing badly, the kill ratio for the Ukrainians has been astronomical, they are losing people, but nothing like what the Russians are experiencing. The Ukrainians are literally killing them by the trainload, they get off the train from Russia and they are often dead inside a week. They need to equip them with body bags for themselves, not guns, who needs winter uniforms, they won't live long enough to break them in.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> These pack a big punch, move fast, but are not particularly stealthy, though with western electronics upgrades they could do some damage and apparently are. Dunno if they hit those Wagner's and Chechens with it, but it killed a lot of the fuckers in one go and made one Helluva big hole in the middle of the building they were housed in, they expect half the survivors to die from lack of proper medical treatment, half of wounded Russians do. The Russians have been losing over 600 dead a day in infantry attacks on Ukrainian dug in positions in the east and getting slaughtered by artillery and mortars in no man's land with machine guns mowing down the few that get through the hail of artillery steel.
> 
> The Russians have been attacking using infantry since armor is confined to roads for the most part, and losing badly, the kill ratio for the Ukrainians has been astronomical, they are losing people, but nothing like what the Russians are experiencing. The Ukrainians are literally killing them by the trainload, they get off the train from Russia and they are often dead inside a week. They need to equip them with body bags for themselves, not guns, who needs winter uniforms, they won't live long enough to break them in.


seems like they're using those old TU's for distance targets, the 2 air bases, and another base that repairs trucks and stuff....basically a crude long range rocket, and what 's freaky......where is all the air defence...there is none......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602685183265734657


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602773653573230593


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2022)

It appears the drone might be killing more Russians than the guns these guys have, fly over their positions and bomb them in their holes, squad level tactical air support! More surgical in close quarters than having a jet thundering in and dumping a thousand pounds of Napalm on them! I think enough of these type of drones could overwhelm a section of the first and second line of defense and bomb the Russians right up until the Ukrainians are on top of their positions. Soften them up with artillery, then the drones go in for what's left and keep bombing them while the tanks and infantry are practically right on top of them. Before anything happens the counterbattery radars M777s and other long range artillery with long range plane type drones will get rid of the Russian artillery support in the rear.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602711560845406208


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2022)

*Putin is running out of troops to launch attacks on Ukraine*

171,129 views • Dec 13, 2022
“They don’t have enough troops to keep sustaining the fight and to make any offensives.” British intelligence understands that Russia does not have enough troops to launch an offensive on Ukraine. The Times’ George Grylls explains Russia’s position on #TimesRadio.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602685183265734657


ok, they've identified all of these companies...time to shut them down, with whatever level of prejudice is required to make sure they won't do it again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ok, they've identified all of these companies...time to shut them down, with whatever level of prejudice is required to make sure they won't do it again.


Ya gotta make it hurt, if they broke the law and tighten the screws even more, international cooperation from countries that count is not an issue. They are cracking and doing stupid shit like attacking in mud season when armor or artillery can't move much except by road and using up mobiks by the trainload daily in pointless attacks. They should be licking their wounds and taking advantage of mud season to rebuild, the Ukrainians can't attack either until the ground freezes and that's what they are doing resting and building out their forces. Only a few battalions in defensive positions in the east and some artillery can chew up a Helluva lot of Russian frontal infantry attacks from well dug in positions with artillery doing the vast bulk of the killing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2022)

I'll bet they sent James Bond too! Or several of the real ones from MI6, payback, time to sprinkle a little shit in Vlad's backyard. I'm almost certain Ukrainian Intelligence is acting as a dating service between Vlad's many different enemies fighting in Ukraine and western intelligence services. Anybody who wanted to penetrate Vlad's empire can, because the door has been kicked wide open in Ukraine with the angry on one side of the border and the disaffected on the other.

From Ukraine to Georgia to Kazakhstan, Russia has enemies who were former Soviet republics and don't want to be again! They are surrounded by their former subjects who are now their bitter enemies who seek its dissolution as an Asian empire. China is no friend of Russia and is already taking advantage in central and western Asia where there is oil. They will be looking to pick up the pieces of the shattered Russian empire using soft power with the emerging independent states. If they invest in these places they will use local labor which would be cheaper than Chinese labor, they will own the mines and factories though.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602712293200072706


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2022)

LED lighting does save a lot of power it will cut power used for lighting significantly compared to incandescent of CFL lighting. I would have though most of the lighting in Ukraine was LED by now, but obviously they spotted something that will equal several power plants worth in Ukraine by saving electricity. Maybe LED adoption was slow there, they are a poor country.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602698957330735105


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2022)

Sounds like the local resistance set them up and dropped a dime on them, or maybe they were drunk and using their cellphones. It looks like it HIMARS O'clock for them, however they got to coordinates. It ended the festivities pretty quick though, literally crashed their party, then blew up.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602753573233872902


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'll bet they sent James Bond too! Or several of the real ones from MI6, payback, time to sprinkle a little shit in Vlad's backyard. I'm almost certain Ukrainian Intelligence is acting as a dating service between Vlad's many different enemies fighting in Ukraine and western intelligence services. Anybody who wanted to penetrate Vlad's empire can, because the door has been kicked wide open in Ukraine with the angry on one side of the border and the disaffected on the other.
> 
> From Ukraine to Georgia to Kazakhstan, Russia has enemies who were former Soviet republics and don't want to be again! They are surrounded by their former subjects who are now their bitter enemies who seek its dissolution as an Asian empire. China is no friend of Russia and is already taking advantage in central and western Asia where there is oil. They will be looking to pick up the pieces of the shattered Russian empire using soft power with the emerging independent states. If they invest in these places they will use local labor which would be cheaper than Chinese labor, they will own the mines and factories though.
> 
> ...


if that is true, that is direct involvement of a NATO member in boots on the ground missions...
what happened to "we don't dare disturb the sick bear with the nuclear weapons." ?
don't get me wrong, i'm all for just stomping the russian's guts out of their assholes, and then paving over their remains...but, how the fuck is this justified, when the official line is not to do this exact thing? 
i fully expect this to be the provocation that putin feels he needs to justify the use of chemical or nuclear weapons.
it also kind of erodes that moral highground the Ukrainians have been standing on...
i'm conflicted, part of me says "fine, since it's out, lets just keep going." and another part that says nothing, but was looking forward to an honorably won war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if that is true, that is direct involvement of a NATO member in boots on the ground missions...
> what happened to "we don't dare disturb the sick bear with the nuclear weapons." ?
> don't get me wrong, i'm all for just stomping the russian's guts out of their assholes, and then paving over their remains...but, how the fuck is this justified, when the official line is not to do this exact thing?
> i fully expect this to be the provocation that putin feels he needs to justify the use of chemical or nuclear weapons.
> ...


This is the UK, they like many have their own axe to grind with Vlad and have been way out front in poking the stick at the bear. They are talking about supplying cruse missiles that can hit deep inside Russia and basically told Vlad if he keeps it up they will give the Ukrainians the means to turn their lights out or destroy the rail bridges into Ukraine I figure. Though that missile factory near Moscow and some attacks on their solid rocket fuel supply chain would end the rocket attacks to. Hitting military targets inside Russia that produce missiles and other vital war goods like artillery rounds or small arms ammo would be legitimate targets that would have the most material effect on the war. The only drones and rockets they would be using would be Iranian and the ammo would be North Korean.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602761417605746688


----------



## doublejj (Dec 13, 2022)

*Russia's New Secret Weapon Against Ukraine? 75 Year Old Biplanes!*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602912234870546432


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602912234870546432


and it will only getting better....time will tell


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2022)

*Let's talk about the US, Ukraine, and Patriots....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2022)

They must have been training Ukrainians in the EU, but electronic engineers, technicians and programmers can be trained faster than regular troops on these systems and instruct others, they have simulators or the system can be setup in sim mode for training.

The Russians are attacking dug in positions in the middle of mud season using mass infantry attacks. They are basically using up their army in useless attacks, the place is not of great importance, but it is a good place apparently to suck in the Russians and break them before beginning offensive operations when the ground freezes enough. Taking Russian troops from the Kherson region could mean a Ukrainian attack across the river, as well as one further east towards Metropol, Dividing the Russians in the south and and forcing them back into Crimea. It is not wise to attack during mud season, unless you have a better plan than the Russians do. When the Ukrainians strike them after they exhaust themselves and the Ukrainians are fully prepared, it will be like lighting.






*Ukraine War: Russians target Kyiv with drone strikes*

239,258 views Dec 14, 2022
Defence and Security Analyst Professor Michael Clarke analyses the drone strikes on the Ukrainian capital Kyiv.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2022)

*Will Russia collapse in Ukraine’s winter war?*

57,607 views Dec 14, 2022
There could be total collapse of the Russian Army and Vladimir Putin's plans as its forces risk being bogged down around Bakhmut, while Ukraine looks to a possible ground offensive and a breakthrough in the war.

Experts say that the icy conditions could present Ukraine with an opportunity to attack, but as frozen soldiers in trenches battle over inches of territory, Vladimir Putin still thinks he can win the war and hopes a winter slowdown will give his forces a chance to regroup while bombarding Ukrainian positions with artillery.

Putin is also targeting Ukraine’s energy infrastructure with waves of cruise missiles and drones to freeze the population into submission and put pressure on Ukraine’s western backers.

So, will the winter swing the war in Russia’s favour or can Ukraine use the coming freeze to launch another counter offensive and push Russian forces back again?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602816640046997505


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602816640046997505


that could be either finger


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> that could be either finger


It doesn't look anatomically correct to me, surely they could have found a real Russian skeleton, I mean there must be a few of them done growing sunflowers by now.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It doesn't look anatomically correct to me, surely they could have found a real Russian skeleton, I mean there must be a few of them done growing sunflowers by now.


it looks anatomically correct for something extruded from the north end of a southbound dog.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'll bet they sent James Bond too! Or several of the real ones from MI6, payback, time to sprinkle a little shit in Vlad's backyard. I'm almost certain Ukrainian Intelligence is acting as a dating service between Vlad's many different enemies fighting in Ukraine and western intelligence services. Anybody who wanted to penetrate Vlad's empire can, because the door has been kicked wide open in Ukraine with the angry on one side of the border and the disaffected on the other.
> 
> From Ukraine to Georgia to Kazakhstan, Russia has enemies who were former Soviet republics and don't want to be again! They are surrounded by their former subjects who are now their bitter enemies who seek its dissolution as an Asian empire. China is no friend of Russia and is already taking advantage in central and western Asia where there is oil. They will be looking to pick up the pieces of the shattered Russian empire using soft power with the emerging independent states. If they invest in these places they will use local labor which would be cheaper than Chinese labor, they will own the mines and factories though.
> 
> ...


My propaganda thingy in that twitter post went off....

Heck who knows at this point


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> LED lighting does save a lot of power it will cut power used for lighting significantly compared to incandescent of CFL lighting. I would have though most of the lighting in Ukraine was LED by now, but obviously they spotted something that will equal several power plants worth in Ukraine by saving electricity. Maybe LED adoption was slow there, they are a poor country.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602698957330735105


That will help....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Russia's New Secret Weapon Against Ukraine? 75 Year Old Biplanes!*
> 
> View attachment 5237445


They need some WW2 prop style fighters and machine guns, these things can be brought down for cheap with guns, but they probably carry a ton or two of HE, so pick off the engine or just take off a wing! They travel slow and don't maneuver, so it should not be an issue for even a Cessna with a few machine guns under the wings. Verify them with planes and attack as appropriate after detecting them on long range radar, they move slow so there will be time to vector on them and they don't fly high, so no need to gain a lot of altitude fast either. Missiles take out anything that gets through the fighter layer.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They need some WW2 prop style fighters and machine guns, these things can be brought down for cheap with guns, but they probably carry a ton or two of HE, so pick off the engine or just take off a wing! They travel slow and don't maneuver, so it should not be an issue for even a Cessna with a few machine guns under the wings. Verify them with planes and attack as appropriate after detecting them on long range radar, they move slow so there will be time to vector on them and they don't fly high, so no need to gain a lot of altitude fast either. Missiles take out anything that gets through the fighter layer.


Bosh and pshaw. They maneuver like houseflies. They’ll turn inside of any jet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2022)

I hope they have the ammo supply figured out for it! A year away, but by then Ukraine should be armed to the teeth with the best air defense systems in the world and the Russians will be gone, even from Crimea. They will only have the eastern and north eastern border to defend against missiles coming from Russia. 

I dunno what will happen in Belarus over the next year, but continuing to launch drones and missiles from there with Russia defeated in Ukraine would be a good way to get invaded by Ukraine because of acts of war. Shooting missiles from Belarus into Ukraine is casus belli under international law and Ukraine has a right to self defense. It would also involve regime change and driving the Russians out of there too and there are Belarussians ready to lead the fight and take over the government.






*Ukraine will get Skynex: Most advanced Short Range Air Defense*

7,900 views Dec 10, 2022
Ukraine will reveive the most modern SHORAD system in the world. The Skynex air defense system. With a 35mm cannon, it shoot pre-programmed tungesten fragments rounds. Destroying everything that comes within range!


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I hope they have the ammo supply figured out for it! A year away, but by then Ukraine should be armed to the teeth with the best air defense systems in the world and the Russians will be gone, even from Crimea. They will only have the eastern and north eastern border to defend against missiles coming from Russia.
> 
> I dunno what will happen in Belarus over the next year, but continuing to launch drones and missiles from there with Russia defeated in Ukraine would be a good way to get invaded by Ukraine because of acts of war. Shooting missiles from Belarus into Ukraine is casus belli under international law and Ukraine has a right to self defense. It would also involve regime change and driving the Russians out of there too and there are Belarussians ready to lead the fight and take over the government.
> 
> ...


The Belarussian govt. is indeed complicit in letting Putin use it to launch an invasion of a sovereign state.In general the peoples of these 2 nations seem to have a fondness for one another. The people of Belarus hate their leader and no doubt don't want war w/Ukraine,and as long as Belarussian troops remain on the sidelines I don't think Zelinsky nor the rest of Europe will have the stomach for more hostilities once this war w/Russia ends. I certainly wouldn't want to see any more carnage and suffering in this region.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2022)

hmmm....kinda always said RF should loose there seat at the UN....looks like people are talking about it









Congress Wants to Boot Russia From U.N. Security Council


The Biden administration is also interested in watering down Russia’s influence at the United Nations.




foreignpolicy.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2022)

*Russians turn to George Orwell’s 1984 to make sense of Putin*

4,059 views Dec 15, 2022
“One of the things that's very appealing about the book is not just the ideas, but the sense of paranoia and forbidden knowledge. And it's a secret diary.” George Orwell’s 1984 is this year’s most-downloaded book in Russia. Author Dorian Lynskey explains the appeal on


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> The Belarussian govt. is indeed complicit in letting Putin use it to launch an invasion of a sovereign state.In general the peoples of these 2 nations seem to have a fondness for one another. The people of Belarus hate their leader and no doubt don't want war w/Ukraine,and as long as Belarussian troops remain on the sidelines I don't think Zelinsky nor the rest of Europe will have the stomach for more hostilities once this war w/Russia ends. I certainly wouldn't want to see any more carnage and suffering in this region.


Belarus is effectively under Russian occupation with a puppet government, they have a real government in exile. They get a lot of western Russian language news from Europe and Ukraine by broadcast. They had large scale protests, have an internal resistance group and people training and fighting in Ukraine. Russia tried to get their army to commit suicide as cannon fodder to distract Ukraine from other fronts, then took all their arms and reserve ammo for the war in Ukraine. Russia has large numbers of it's internal security police in Belarus keeping the lid on. Poland and the Baltic states want regime change in Belarus as does Ukraine, it would make defending the country much easier. It could start with a chat on the border between Ukrainian and Belarus commanders over Russia firing missiles from there into Ukraine and it would go something like this. Either you go to Minsk and clean house with our help support and ammo, or we will after killing you! Here are some of your countrymen in our country who will help you and the government in exile will support you too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> The Belarussian govt. is indeed complicit in letting Putin use it to launch an invasion of a sovereign state.In general the peoples of these 2 nations seem to have a fondness for one another. The people of Belarus hate their leader and no doubt don't want war w/Ukraine,and as long as Belarussian troops remain on the sidelines I don't think Zelinsky nor the rest of Europe will have the stomach for more hostilities once this war w/Russia ends. I certainly wouldn't want to see any more carnage and suffering in this region.


The Russians are in Belarus like everywhere else, the Belarussian troops are at the front and there are a couple of lines of Russians behind them to shoot them if they retreat. What happens if HIMARS and artillery suddenly make them disappear? Cut the bridges out and slaughter them with artillery and drones rather than fight them all the way to Minsk. The Belarusians can roll right to Minsk with Ukrainian support a few miles behind them. The Russian internal security police are not troops and the last time they tried they were slaughtered outside Kiev. Blowing the rail lines and bridges inside Russia leading to Belarus would prevent resupply and reinforcement, if they had any to send. Changing the regime in Belarus would isolate Kaliningrad even more, putting it hundreds of miles from Russia's border and more enemies on Vlad's doorstep. Ukraine, Poland and the Baltic states would instantly recognize a new government in Belarus and they could be in Minsk inside 12 hours with a coup on the border and Ukrainian help.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2022)

Once the Ukrainians fight the Russians to their border, they can use HIMARS or other means to keep them there by destroying the rail brides inside their borders. The Russian army cannot operate in force more than 25 miles from their railheads and if the few vital rail bridges are cut 100 miles inside their borders they can't project force. So keeping the Russians inside Russia should not be an issue, once they get them there by destroying the road and rail bridges on their turf leading into Ukraine. It means greater operational flexibility for their army with no need to station masses of forces near the border. Any Russian build ups near their borders will be slow and easily detected and a large mobile reserve force and dug in territorials can deal with it. Rockets and drones will be up against the best air defense in the world and Russia will begin to feel the pain as military targets are struck deep inside Russia to impede their military production.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2022)

I hear China is distancing itself from Russia and the war, perhaps Xi catches a change in the wind and I don't just mean the war in Ukraine. The idea of liberal democracies uniting to enforce international and human rights law while actively promoting liberal democracy and the rule of law must be frightening to them. It is frightening to authoritarians and fascist everywhere, even in America and they won't like the forgien policy shift, especially when it comes to taxes and tax havens for corrupt money. FREEDUMB, big government and creeping "international socialism", they don't like the rule of law at home, let alone internationally. Corrupt money is as much an enemy as the fascism and the political corruption it often finances.






*How China and Russia exploited the West's trust | Brett Bruen*

2,950 views Dec 15, 2022
“I don’t think we can take our eye off the ball…we’ve seen in the past both with China and with Russia how providing them that leeway and flexibility has led to them becoming more aggressive.” Former White House director of Global Engagement under President Obama Brett Bruen talks to #TimesRadio about why there’s “so much trouble in the world.” He discusses the Biden administration, why he’s “hawkish” about Russia and China, and Elon Musk.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2022)

'1984,' George Orwell's novel of repression, tops Russian bestseller lists


George Orwell's dystopian novel "1984," set in an imagined future where totalitarian rulers deprive their citizens of all agency in order to maintain support for senseless wars, has topped electronic bestseller lists in Russia.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2022)

*War in Ukraine: Is Eastern Europe leading the continent's response? | To the Point*

30,027 views Dec 15, 2022
Heavy fighting continues in eastern Ukraine – with drone and missile attacks on major cities and infrastructure. Russia's President Putin is leading his war of aggression, no matter the cost. The war is bringing death and destruction to Ukraine, but it is also changing power structures in Europe. Poland and the Baltic states are gaining influence in the EU and NATO, many Eastern Europeans are taking responsibility and display leadership, while Western Europe appears hesitant. We ask: War in Ukraine: Is Eastern Europe leading the continents response? 

Our Guests:

Frank Hofmann, Eastern Europe correspondent at DW,

Vendeline von Bredow, Berlin Correspondent and Berlin Bureau Chief for the Economist magazine, and joining us from Bonn, another DW colleague, Roman Goncharenko, from our Russia desk.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2022)

*General Zalyzhny The Economist interview, will russians attack Kyiv again? Vlog 249: War in Ukraine*


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *General Zalyzhny The Economist interview, will russians attack Kyiv again? Vlog 249: War in Ukraine*


i read something along those line, problem is Ukraine already saw that as a possibility, so what did Ukraine do....blow the bridges crossing and fence and dug a trench all along that border, any choke points are maned and ready if it happens, plus the disidents will start blowing the rails inside and mark positions of troop movements inside to give Ukraine the heads up, and i'm pretty sure the Legion of Belarus is stationed there as well.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2022)

there are just something that just go boom in the night.....especially ammo dumps......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603481068576948224


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2022)

These guys look like territorials manning defensive positions and they have been training constantly and are as good as regular troops, but older. Young guys are in the regular army and are used on offensive drives, they can stay awake for 3 or 4 days, and move a lot, older guys can man defensive positions and do lot's of other jobs though and these guys would be no pushovers.






*Belarus is not a choice for Russia: Ukrainians are getting ready for their offensive from Belarus*

124,730 views Dec 12, 2022
The Ukrainian defenders are ready for possible scenarios of Russian aggression. The military personnel of the territorial defence forces, the police and the national guardsmen have held joint training in Volhynia, in case of a breakthrough of the state border from Belarus. They worked out the legend, according to which a convoy of Russian armorued and automotive vehicles is trying to enter Ukraine. More details – watch our report.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603490611033686016


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603070455484715013


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2022)

It kinda looks like he is getting that, both from the Russians and allies. Politicians and military leaders are taking this guy seriously and he appears to know his business. It will be interesting to see what lengths the magats in congress will go to to block funding for Ukraine. If they do the UK and others will probably supply long range weapons to strike deep inside Russia to stop or slow war production and cut rail lines into Ukraine. If they thought they were doing Vlad a favor they will be mistaken.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603402141359554563


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> These guys look like territorials manning defensive positions and they have been training constantly and are as good as regular troops, but older. Young guys are in the regular army and are used on offensive drives, they can stay awake for 3 or 4 days, and move a lot, older guys can man defensive positions and do lot's of other jobs though and these guys would be no pushovers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah,heard last night that Ukraine is preparing for a possible 2nd Russian attempt to drive on Kyiv from the north,last time cost them many Spetznaz and a highly trained Airborne regiment,the pride of the Russian army erased trying to hold the airport for Russian transports to fly in more troops and equipment to take the capital. Have no idea how they can do this now,they certainly can't do something similar,no way have they replaced those highly trained special forces and paratroops. Probably a diversion hoping to force Ukraine into diverting manpower away from other lines. Putin is also throwing threats at the US over deploying a Patriot AA/ABM battery to Ukraine,vowing there will be "consequences".


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603070455484715013
> View attachment 5238366


Oh holy giggle gas, Batman! “Elon Musk denazifies Twitter!”
By removing democratic voices of dissent. Nice to get some clarity on the stated purpose of conquering Ukraine.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Yeah,heard last night that Ukraine is preparing for a possible 2nd Russian attempt to drive on Kyiv from the north,last time cost them many Spetznaz and a highly trained Airborne regiment,the pride of the Russian army erased trying to hold the airport for Russian transports to fly in more troops and equipment to take the capital. Have no idea how they can do this now,they certainly can't do something similar,no way have they replaced those highly trained special forces and paratroops. Probably a diversion hoping to force Ukraine into diverting manpower away from other lines. Putin is also throwing threats at the US over deploying a Patriot AA/ABM battery to Ukraine,vowing there will be "consequences".


FUCK PUTIN AND FUCK HIS CONSEQUENCES


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Oh holy giggle gas, Batman! “Elon Musk denazifies Twitter!”
> By removing democratic voices of dissent. Nice to get some clarity on the stated purpose of conquering Ukraine.


He is fucking with a vital national security interest and ally, the CIA and national security community are taking notice and will know why and how it it happened. Elon is being viewed more and more as a national security risk in many quarters and his company does top secret government work with SpaceX. 

With control of a twitter turned into magavision, he could replace Trump as a power broker between the GOP and its base. Basically own and control them like Trump using fear and intimidation and far right allies on Twitter. If they should gain power again Elon would own America, if his plan worked out, perhaps that was the "vision" that drove it all, the primary motivation that got him in over his head.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He is fucking with a vital national security interest and ally, the CIA and national security community are taking notice and will know why and how it it happened. Elon is being viewed more and more as a national security risk in many quarters and his company does top secret government work with SpaceX.
> 
> With control of a twitter turned into magavision, he could replace Trump as a power broker between the GOP and its base. Basically own and control them like Trump using fear and intimidation and far right allies on Twitter. If they should gain power again Elon would own America, if his plan worked out, perhaps that was the "vision" that drove it all, the primary motivation that got him in over his head.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 5238383
> 
> View attachment 5238384
> View attachment 5238385


Muskolini!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 16, 2022)

that was a funny post....props

Muskolini


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> FUCK PUTIN AND FUCK HIS CONSEQUENCES


Roger that Roger,when you think of how he has blown his carefully cultured image of a shrewd,cunning,cool as a cucumber adversary with this poorly planned,folly he has dragged his country into basically as a cock measuring adventure IMO. He was once grudgingly respected and is now a villainous clown. I wonder how many people in the military industrial complex involved in the procurement of his "modernized,revitalized military" are facing execution by the FSB as he must worm his way out of the blame game. He can NEVER regain his former status and would probably "give head" for a mulligan in spite of his anti-gay position.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He is fucking with a vital national security interest and ally, the CIA and national security community are taking notice and will know why and how it it happened. Elon is being viewed more and more as a national security risk in many quarters and his company does top secret government work with SpaceX.
> 
> With control of a twitter turned into magavision, he could replace Trump as a power broker between the GOP and its base. Basically own and control them like Trump using fear and intimidation and far right allies on Twitter. If they should gain power again Elon would own America, if his plan worked out, perhaps that was the "vision" that drove it all, the primary motivation that got him in over his head.


I find the fact that the NASA and by extension the US gov. is partnering w/Musk and Bezos in space and military matters highly disturbing.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He is fucking with a vital national security interest and ally, the CIA and national security community are taking notice and will know why and how it it happened. Elon is being viewed more and more as a national security risk in many quarters and his company does top secret government work with SpaceX.
> 
> With control of a twitter turned into magavision, he could replace Trump as a power broker between the GOP and its base. Basically own and control them like Trump using fear and intimidation and far right allies on Twitter. If they should gain power again Elon would own America, if his plan worked out, perhaps that was the "vision" that drove it all, the primary motivation that got him in over his head.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I find the fact that the NASA and by extension the US gov. is partnering w/Musk and Bezos in space and military matters highly disturbing.


He launches for the military and NRO too. More importantly starlink internet service has become militarily important for several reasons. One is military communications and the other is the ability to control cheap or expensive drones remotely using it. It has a 24ms latency time and that means you can FPV it all the way to the target to crash or bomb at treetop or below level. Unlike US military drones, it doesn't need to track a few satellites with a dish on a gimbal, it uses a phased array antenna that sees several starlink satellites passing overhead and locks onto one and automatically switches to another like a cellphone network. They could still put the starlink antenna on a gimbal to increase performance during maneuvering.

That would mean being able to virtually fly down the road in Moscow just over the cars with 4K vision and other cameras and sensor data for other crew members to use too and bomb the Kremlin then getting away and so what if you don't, it's just a drone, yer sitting at a desk in an airconditioned office a half a world away! Starlink terminals are are cheap in military terms and can turn any cheap drone that's big enough into one with the same power Uncle Sam's military drones have, but even better and more reliable.

Needless to say the US government wants some control over this and a contract with SpaceX for exclusive global use and top secrecy, one can only imagine how useful this would be to the CIA and military. If you gave them to an ally, they can still be controlled or over ridden by America using starlink. This is why Uncle Sam is keen about the doings of Elon, especially when he talks to Putin and backs traitors at home.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 16, 2022)

An Alternate Reality: How Russia’s State TV Spins the Ukraine War


Leaked emails detail how Russia’s biggest state broadcaster, working with the nation’s security services, mined right-wing American news and Chinese media to craft a narrative that Moscow was winning.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## doublejj (Dec 16, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I find the fact that the NASA and by extension the US gov. is partnering w/Musk and Bezos in space and military matters highly disturbing.


Since Starlink has become vital for the US Military it should be nationalized and not under the control of a nut supervillain


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Since Starlink has become vital for the US Military it should be nationalized and not under the control of a nut supervillain


thank you...i wanted to see if anyone else suggested it before i said it.
and added nationalize twitter as well...give him fair market value for the business, and if he bitches, call it imminent domain and just fucking take it.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thank you...i wanted to see if anyone else suggested it before i said it.
> and added nationalize twitter as well...give him fair market value for the business, and if he bitches, call it imminent domain and just fucking take it.


just let him devalue them to pennies on the dollar first. Receivership > eminent domain


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 16, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Since Starlink has become vital for the US Military it should be nationalized and not under the control of a nut supervillain


i can see that......ol Musky would shit....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 16, 2022)

Russia says NATO nations could be "legitimate military targets"


Former Russian President Dmitry Medvedev questioned whether the delivery of weapons to Ukraine by NATO nations could be viewed as an attack on his country.




www.newsweek.com





Medvedev really needs to quit drinking and being on the telegram as the same time......wonder who else does that?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Russia says NATO nations could be "legitimate military targets"
> 
> 
> Former Russian President Dmitry Medvedev questioned whether the delivery of weapons to Ukraine by NATO nations could be viewed as an attack on his country.
> ...


what....?....what the fuck are they going to attack NATO with? ANYTHING they do to a NATO nation unprovoked will be the END of them. they will be bombed flat in a day. they made a huge show of moving ONE icbm into a silo...one...they better be coming harder and heavier than that, if they even want to get one hit in before they're obliterated.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what....?....what the fuck are they going to attack NATO with? ANYTHING they do to a NATO nation unprovoked will be the END of them. they will be bombed flat in a day. they made a huge show of moving ONE icbm into a silo...one...they better be coming harder and heavier than that, if they even want to get one hit in before they're obliterated.


make me wonder is Medvedev even knows that at this point, the guy has been stuck inside a liquor bottle most of the time....then he spews crap.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2022)

Depending on how ya count, that's 40 regiments or 4 divisions of troops, or 20 BTRs Russian style. I imagine they will be coming complete with kit, from boots to helmets and body armor with a personal weapon. They want this war over ASAP and they want Vlad to lose and lose badly, badly enough he finds a window to fly out of in Moscow and we start fresh. They are gonna redraw the map of Europe and perhaps eventually break up the Russian empire.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603648202271498240


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thank you...i wanted to see if anyone else suggested it before i said it.
> and added nationalize twitter as well...give him fair market value for the business, and if he bitches, call it imminent domain and just fucking take it.


In Canada we have a thing called a crown corporation. However the government need not nationalize SpaceX or hive off the internet portion, if it is a public company they just have to buy a controlling interest, say 10 or 20% would give them effective control.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 16, 2022)

Ummmmmm ok 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603884294904193026


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ummmmmm ok
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603884294904193026


Maybe they should make a video of what just one American boomer submarine could do to Russia, just one would wipe out 90% of the population and sicken the rest with radiation. America has several, so does the UK and France and that's just one part of America's nuclear triad. 

They need to get this stupidity out of their heads before Moscow is lite up like a strobe light by multiple systems from multiple nations and turned into green glass that glows in the dark for a century.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In Canada we have a thing called a crown corporation. However the government need not nationalize SpaceX or hive off the internet portion, if it is a public company they just have to buy a controlling interest, say 10 or 20% would give them effective control.


i'm not sure the government is allowed to hold an active controlling interest in a private company with other private investors...it could be legal, but sounds...wrong.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 16, 2022)

Ooopsie 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603765185617006593
A Russian official linked to Vladimir Putin’s private army opened a letter bomb thinking it could contain “his son’s head,” according to notorious Wagner Group boss Yevgeny Prigozhin.

The alleged assassination attempt on Dmitry Syty, the head of the Russian House cultural center in Bangui, Central African Republic, took place on Friday morning, according to Russian state news outlet TASS. A Russian told the outlet that when Sytyv “received an anonymous parcel Friday and opened it, an explosion occurred,” adding that the “injuries are serious. The head of the Russian House has been hospitalized.”

Hours after news of the letter bomb broke, Prigozhin took to Telegram to blame France for the assassination attempt without providing any evidence. The mercenary group boss alleged that last month, Syty had received a threat against his son, who lives in France, promising to deliver his decapitated head to him “if the Russians don’t get out of the African continent and leave the doors wide open to the French,” according to a translation from RFE/RL.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 16, 2022)

Rambo he is not ….

*Double facepalm



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603101809865809920


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Rambo he is not ….
> 
> *Double facepalm
> 
> ...


that looks like the shit they edited out of the A team and the 6 million dollar man in the 70s, because it was too stupid, even for the 70s...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 16, 2022)

Pant shittin time ….


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Pant shittin time ….
> 
> View attachment 5238712
> View attachment 5238714


I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together, go-go-a-jail


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Russia says NATO nations could be "legitimate military targets"
> 
> 
> Former Russian President Dmitry Medvedev questioned whether the delivery of weapons to Ukraine by NATO nations could be viewed as an attack on his country.
> ...


No shit,I always perceived Medvedev to be more moderate than Putin,now he's a hardliner talking shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2022)

well, crap. 






Repair of two $2.1 billion B-2 Spirit nuclear bombers will take several years - entire squadron out of service | gagadget.com


The U.S. Air Force's bomber squadron is temporarily out of service after the second incident with the B-2 Spirit in two years. It will take several years to repair the strategic aircraft.



gagadget.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2022)

It's kinda funny how the walls are closing in on Vlad and Donald at the same time, they both seem linked by destiny to march through the gates of Hell arm in arm, let hope at least! Meanwhile ole Joe is just as sweet and innocent as ever... They won't know their throats have been cut until their heads hit the ground rolling.









China deals hammer blow to Russia's war effort


The Chinese government has reportedly blocked the sale of Loongson processors to Russia.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> well, crap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah, it's not that bad, they have a replacement coming soon, and there will always be enough of them operable to do what has to be done.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ah, it's not that bad, they have a replacement coming soon, and there will always be enough of them operable to do what has to be done.


Still that’s three or four years of downtime. They’re standing all the B-2s down.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not sure the government is allowed to hold an active controlling interest in a private company with other private investors...it could be legal, but sounds...wrong.


It normally would not vote it's shares and would only be used for national security purposes, if it did vote its shares it would be public knowledge and a reason should be provided if required or there is a dispute.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2022)

Whole divisions of Russian Army surrender, Ukrainian website "Hochu Zhit" was used by over one million people


Informational resources of the Ukrainian national project "Hochu Zhit" [ "I want to live" - ed.], which gives Russian soldiers an opportunity to surrender, have been used by 1,200,000 people, most of them within the Russian Federation.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Whole divisions of Russian Army surrender, Ukrainian website "Hochu Zhit" was used by over one million people
> 
> 
> Informational resources of the Ukrainian national project "Hochu Zhit" [ "I want to live" - ed.], which gives Russian soldiers an opportunity to surrender, have been used by 1,200,000 people, most of them within the Russian Federation.
> ...


Wait what? A division?....

(Insert picture of where pooty say "I'm fucked")


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Wait what? A division?....
> 
> (Insert picture of where pooty say "I'm fucked")


If over a million potential conscripts used it, that's a few hundred divisions worth!  Dictators don't do well with pointless wars in this digital age with modern communications, nobody wants to die so Putin can get his ass out of the fire he sat in. Winter is here, the ground will be freezing and the Ukrainians will be moving on them as they huddle around the DIY stoves in their dugouts and hovels without proper clothing or equipment to survive.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If over a million potential conscripts used it, that's a few hundred divisions worth!  Dictators don't do well with pointless wars in this digital age with modern communications, nobody wants to die so Putin can get his ass out of the fire he sat in. Winter is here, the ground will be freezing and the Ukrainians will be moving on them as they huddle around the DIY stoves in their dugouts and hovels without proper clothing or equipment to survive.


This is gonna be good...especially to see pooty fall flat on his face in defeat, and the federation be a pariah...this is gonna be real good...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604154475089989632


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> well, crap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B-21 Raider on the way,2 main reasons for this,1 the maintenance of the stealth tech on B-2(radar absorbing coatings) is ridiculously time consuming and expensive resulting in an really shitty deployment to maintenance ratio. 2 the B-2 has lost a lot of it's effectiveness vs. today's state of art radars and it's penetrating capabilities have decreased quite a bit. Let's not forget it was developed to penetrate the radar's of adversaries w/90's tech,it's close to 35 yrs. old.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's kinda funny how the walls are closing in on Vlad and Donald at the same time, they both seem linked by destiny to march through the gates of Hell arm in arm, let hope at least! Meanwhile ole Joe is just as sweet and innocent as ever... They won't know their throats have been cut until their heads hit the ground rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't too fond of Biden 30+ yrs. ago when he was a senator and I was in my 20's,he has grown on me quite a bit over time. After Mr. Orange,Joe had the calming effect of a couple of Xanax's. No one can question that he cares and loves his country neither. The personal tragedies he has experienced give him the ability to soothe the nation from a heartfelt angle in addition to the fact that he is actually QUALIFIED for the job,H. Walker? D Trump? WTF is wrong w/people?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I wasn't too fond of Biden 30+ yrs. ago when he was a senator and I was in my 20's,he has grown on me quite a bit over time. After Mr. Orange,Joe had the calming effect of a couple of Xanax's. No one can question that he cares and loves his country neither. The personal tragedies he has experienced give him the ability to soothe the nation from a heartfelt angle in addition to the fact that he is actually QUALIFIED for the job,H. Walker? D Trump? WTF is wrong w/people?


Joe is a lot smarter than people give him credit for, he staffed out the Obama administration as part of his job and Obama's administration was as clean as a cat's asshole. Joe has been in DC a long time and kept a big list of good people. Joe is also wise, and that requires a heart and brains enough to use it. Joe is dealing with Putin like he is dealing with Trump, slowly methodically and legally, while letting the pros call the shots and deal with the problem(s). 

Joe is a labor, FDR, new deal kinda guy, he's old fashioned like that. Back in the Clinton days, he reluctantly went along with the trends in the 90s, Reaganism was at it's peak back then as was the war on crack and coke. Back then the "both sides are the same shit" was more true, since then the country has polarized and the democrats aren't pandering to the right as much, neither are the major TV networks, except for Foxnews. Post Trump its been the racist fascist party versus the liberal democratic party in reality. Basically a classic fight between good versus evil, smart vs stupid, light vs darkness, the rule of law vs lawlessness, honest people vs con artists and liars. That is what America has been reduced to, a fight for the soul of the nation, good versus evil and Trump is evil by any objective measure. 

There is a reason the biggest asshole in America owns the republican party and it's because they are all assholes. He managed to collect them all into one party and hold them together with shared hatred, while driving all the decent folks out. He is the glue that holds them together and they are already flying apart at the prospect of him being gone, wait until he is gone and see what happens to the republicans then.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe is a lot smarter than people give him credit for, he staffed out the Obama administration as part of his job and Obama's administration was as clean as a cat's asshole. Joe has been in DC a long time and kept a big list of good people. Joe is also wise, and that requires a heart and brains enough to use it. Joe is dealing with Putin like he is dealing with Trump, slowly methodically and legally, while letting the pros call the shots and deal with the problem(s).
> 
> Joe is a labor, FDR, new deal kinda guy, he's old fashioned like that. Back in the Clinton days, he reluctantly went along with the trends in the 90s, Reaganism was at it's peak back then as was the war on crack and coke. Back then the "both sides are the same shit" was more true, since then the country has polarized and the democrats aren't pandering to the right as much, neither are the major TV networks, except for Foxnews. Post Trump its been the racist fascist party versus the liberal democratic party in reality. Basically a classic fight between good versus evil, smart vs stupid, light vs darkness, the rule of law vs lawlessness, honest people vs con artists and liars. That is what America has been reduced to, a fight for the soul of the nation, good versus evil and Trump is evil by any objective measure.
> 
> There is a reason the biggest asshole in America owns the republican party and it's because they are all assholes. He managed to collect them all into one party and hold them together with shared hatred, while driving all the decent folks out. He is the glue that holds them together and they are already flying apart at the prospect of him being gone, wait until he is gone and see what happens to the republicans then.


Remember when Clockwork Orange was basically a Dem.,donating to Schumer and Clinton,was his ideological 180 the result of a chip implant,lobotomy,lightning strike,fall down the stairs,concussion etc. ......hard to fathom.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Remember when Clockwork Orange was basically a Dem.,donating to Schumer and Clinton,was his ideological 180 the result of a chip implant,lobotomy,lightning strike,fall down the stairs,concussion etc. ......hard to fathom.


simple geophysics. Magnetic reversal of the ruble.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

They had better make sure the venue is far behind the lines or HIMARS or something else nasty might make a guest appearance. Just what 20 year old's want to hear, old fashioned martial music played by a military band! Talk about being HIMARSed while already in Hell, they wanted it to end, but not like that!  

They should be just in time for the big Ukrainian offensives, as soon as the ground is frozen enough to support armor and other vehicles. I expect the ground will be frozen in the north east first and down south near the sea last. Vlad is trying to mass troops on the northern border for an attack on Kyiv, when Ukraine starts offensive operations and perhaps an attack from Belarus too. It might not slow the Ukrainians down by much, most of the north will be held by well trained and equipped territorials dug in to defensive positions with the ground ahead of them well prepared. HIMARS will pour into the Russian rear and their staging areas near the railheads close to the border and that should fuck over their attack too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604423426705428482


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They had better make sure the venue is far behind the lines or HIMARS or something else nasty might make a guest appearance. Just what 20 year old's want to hear, old fashioned martial music played by a military band! Talk about being HIMARSed while already in Hell, they wanted it to end, but not like that!
> 
> They should be just in time for the big Ukrainian offensives, as soon as the ground is frozen enough to support armor and other vehicles. I expect the ground will be frozen in the north east first and down south near the sea last. Vlad is trying to mass troops on the northern border for an attack on Kyiv, when Ukraine starts offensive operations and perhaps an attack from Belarus too. It might not slow the Ukrainians down by much, most of the north will be held by well trained and equipped territorials dug in to defensive positions with the ground ahead of them well prepared. HIMARS will pour into the Russian rear and their staging areas near the railheads close to the border and that should fuck over their attack too.
> 
> ...


this is just pathetic...putin knows his only hope is to smother Ukraine in dead russians, until they can't fight back under the weight of orc corpses.
"volunteer" musicians? i bet there is a long waiting list for that shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

Trump, Putin, Musk, the bigger the asshole they are, the more they blunder, seems almost a law of nature.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

*Russia's new army set to launch Putin's offensive on Ukraine in January*

19,264 views Dec 18, 2022
"It's absolutely clear now, Russia is planning for the major offensive."

It's time for the West to supply more ammunition and weaponry to Ukraine ahead of the offensive, says Robert Fox, the Evening Standard's defence editor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

*The British Army's new infrared binoculars that record pictures in HD*

111,023 views Dec 14, 2022 #forcesnews
The British Army has got a new set of infrared binoculars.

The Jim Compact can spot targets from more than 5km away, have both thermal and low-level light capabilities and can take HD pictures and video recordings.

It also has a laser positioning system and can be easily moved around with personnel or mounted, weighing just 2kg.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

The Russian mobik slaughter in the east continues, it will be the anvil on which the back of the Russian army breaks.

Even before these idiots try to attack in the north they will be hit by a shitstorm of HIMARS inside their own borders, then they will be up against well dug in trained and equipped territorials with many older combat veterans among them. They will have a very warm welcome prepared for the Russians with mines, IEDs and artillery storms of steel bursting in the air above them, that's miles before they get to their lines and fighting positions and mortars before machineguns after that, as the drones circle overhead like buzzards.

I don't think Ukraine is gonna wait for the attack, they will strike first in another direction and keep a big mobile reserve centrally located just incase. If Vlad does this, it will finish off the Russian army in Ukraine in a month and they will have the whole country back before the ground thaws and Crimea will be cut off from resupply. It will probably finish off the entire Russian army and whatever equipment and ammo they might have left, Vlad appears to be rolling the dice on a big push. Nukes can take care of invasions of the motherland, but not for Crimea, they won't commit suicide over that, it is as indefensible as Kaliningrad, something else they will lose.






18 Dec: Russians RAN OUT OF TROOPS to Storm Opytne | War in Ukraine Explained


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

Maybe developing a light HIMARS with a two rocket cassette that can be palletized and put on the back of a regular half ton with the electronics in a portable suitcase, might be an idea worth pursuing. Dash in with the light forces at high speed with drones doing recon after the big iron breaks through. Go for miles and then shoot and scoot after firing two HIMARS at a high value target deep inside Russian held turf.

This was done with a regular old fashioned HIMARS I suppose, it looks like they took out the local Wagner leadership and they won't fight unless they are flogged into battle. I think they took out a lot of the whip holders and experienced ones with training. Those are the types the big guy's son would be with while he was visiting, the officer or executive types.






*Did Ukraine Use Wagner Chief Son's Photo To Bomb Headquarters Of Putin's Mercenaries In Luhansk?*

393,934 views Dec 14, 2022 #wagnergroup #russiaukrainewar #GetCloserToTheNews
The son of Wagner chief Yevgeny Prigozhin may have given away the mercenary group’s secretive location in Ukraine. Pavel Prigozhin posted a photo in front of the Zhdanova guest house in the city of Kadiivka in Luhansk on social media. As per reports, Ukrainian intelligence forces may have been following Prigozhin on Telegram and recognised the hotel before launching a HIMARS strike at it. Watch this video to find out more.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

*Ex Supreme Allied Commander Says Russian Army Is Mutinying Due To Looming Ukrainian Winter Offensive*

98,724 views Dec 17, 2022
Ex Supreme Allied Commander Says Russian Army Is Mutinying Due To Looming Ukrainian Winter Offensive Ex Supreme Allied Commander Says Russian Army Is Panicking Due To Looming Ukrainian Winter Campaign


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe developing a light HIMARS with a two rocket cassette that can be palletized and put on the back of a regular half ton with the electronics in a portable suitcase, might be an idea worth pursuing. Dash in with the light forces at high speed with drones doing recon after the big iron breaks through. Go for miles and then shoot and scoot after firing two HIMARS at a high value target deep inside Russian held turf.
> 
> This was done with a regular old fashioned HIMARS I suppose, it looks like they took out the local Wagner leadership and they won't fight unless they are flogged into battle. I think they took out a lot of the whip holders and experienced ones with training. Those are the types the big guy's son would be with while he was visiting, the officer or executive types.
> 
> ...


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> simple geophysics. Magnetic reversal of the ruble.


The guy is toast,an article in Was. Post by Ashley Parker digs into the scene he has created at Mar-A-Lago,a typical day,18-27 holes of golf accompanied by a jr. aide in a cart w/laptop+printer scanning the net for good news to pump him up,also another aide is busy asking people to call him and cheer him up. He is delusional in that he still requires the constant fawning over as he were still a sitting pres. and has tried to replicate this at Mar-A-Lago surrounding himself w/jr. aides and sycophants.At night he mingles w/all his suck ups after he orders from his special menu while the background music playing is his own personal list.Kind of reminds me of Hitler in the Reichstag bunker as the Russians were closing in, though much more upscale and minus the artillery.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604857817302720512


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 19, 2022)

wait wut?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604209783837687808
real nice defence ya got there <snicker, snicker>


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604404247268818946
one word "DUHHHHHHH"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604404247268818946
> one word "DUHHHHHHH"


As he's laying on the ground after his face was rearranged in a pool of blood with sore nuts and broken bones...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

The old hawk wants to put the hammer down on Vlad as do many military experts, they know what this is costing Russia and how long it will take them to recover, if they ever do. They are finished as even a regional power, much less a global one. If we are wise we will continue to stir up trouble around them and inside Russia too and have the long term aim of their dissolution as an empire called a federation. This cold war won't end with the war in Ukraine or even with Vlad's demise, regime and attitude change are required and moves towards a liberal democratic government, without an imperial policy or secret police to enforce it domestically.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603905593651171329


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604433543261609987


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

Ukraine war live updates: Russian drone attack takes out power supplies in Kyiv; Ruble tumbles


Russian drone strikes damaged infrastructure in Kyiv, Ukraine, while European Union countries agreed to a compromise for a gas price cap.




www.cnbc.com





*Russian drone attack takes out power supplies in Kyiv; Ruble tumbles*

Russia unleashed 35 self-detonating drones on Ukraine in the early hours of Monday morning as many people slept, damaging critical infrastructure in and around the capital, Kyiv.

Governor Oleksiy Kubela said the assault was “fairly serious,” after three areas in the region were left without power supply.

The assault marks Moscow’s third air attack on the city in six days.

Meanwhile, the Russian ruble fell to a more than six-month low against the dollar. As of around noon ET Monday, it was trading at 68.08 against the dollar.

The fall marks the ruble’s lowest level since mid-May.

*Russia’s war in Ukraine, Iran protests limited U.S. election meddling, official says*

Russia’s war in Ukraine and anti-regime protests in Iran limited both Moscow and Tehran’s ability to try to influence or interfere in the recent U.S. midterm elections, a senior American military official said.

U.S. agencies were on high alert before November’s vote for potential cyberattacks or foreign influence operations, particularly after adversaries were judged by intelligence agencies to have meddled in the last two presidential elections. But there was little sign of disruption in the midterms.

“I was surprised by the lack of activity we saw from the Russians, the Iranians, or the Chinese,” said Army Maj. Gen. William Hartman, who leads the U.S. Cyber National Mission Force, which partners with the National Security Agency in detecting and stopping election intrusions.

Russian President Vladimir Putin has been mired in a prolonged war with tens of thousands of casualties since he ordered an invasion of Ukraine in February. And Iran’s leaders are waging a bloody crackdown against street protests sparked by the September death of a 22-year-old woman, in one of the largest sustained challenges to their power since the 1979 revolution.

_— Associated Press_

10 HOURS AGO
*Putin arrives in Belarus for talks with Lukashenko*

Russian President Vladimir Putin landed in Minsk for talks with Belarusian President Alexander Lukashenko, Russian state media reported Monday afternoon.

The meeting, Putin’s first to the Belarusian capital since 2019, comes amid increasing fears that Moscow may be pushing its ally to increase its military involvement in the war.

Speaking to Russian news agencies earlier Monday, Kremlin spokesperson Dmitry Peskov called Belarus Russia’s “number one ally,” but said that suggestions that Moscow wanted to pressure Minsk into joining the conflict were “stupid and unfounded fabrications.”

_—Karen Gilchrist_


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 19, 2022)

Oleksii Danilov, the Secretary of the National Security and Defence Council of Ukraine, believes that the Russians have enough stockpiles of missiles for three to four attacks, but after that they will run out of all stocks, which is unacceptable for the military.

*Source*: Danilov in an interview with Ukrainska Pravda

*Quote from Danilov*: "If you count the massive attacks that have already taken place, then they have [missiles – ed.] left for a maximum of two or three, maybe four [attacks – ed.]. But then they will be completely without missiles, which is unacceptable, because they may have completely different challenges and they have to have at least some reserves left."

*Details*: According to Danilov, "they have already passed the limit that according to normal practice they should have kept and they passed it quite a long time ago." However, he specified that the Russians have more or less enough S-300 missiles in their arsenal.


Danilov also noted that the military has learned how to shoot down Iranian-made Shahed-136/131 kamikaze drones, which the Russians use. "They have Shahed drones, but I want to note that we have learned to fight them. Unless there is some kind of force majeure, there recently was a case when we shot down 100% of those that they launched," he emphasised.

*Background*: On 16 December, Russians launched 76 missiles at Ukraine, including 72 cruise missiles. Ukraine’s air defence forces downed 60 of them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

Ukraine update: Russia's shrinking war effort, failing drone attacks, and the defense of Soledar


In case you missed it the last few weeks: A high-level overview of the current active front . I wrote that nearly a month ago, but nothing has changed since.� A look at ...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604840791318269953


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604803148522061826


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604913034090225664


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604840791318269953


Why would the Russians want to use that for propaganda when it will just piss off their conscripts when they find out that Ukrainians who join up to fight them actually get paid to do so?

Seems to me they didn't think that through enough. 

Didn't need a translation to understand that video.

Dad: Too broke to eat son so have to sell the car.

Prospective buyer: Take a few rubles for it as you have no choice.

Dad: Asshole, but OK, it's a deal.

Son: Fuck this prick dad! I signed up and got a bonus so you can eat.

Dad and son: Fuck off asshole!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 19, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Why would the Russians want to use that for propaganda when it will just piss off their conscripts when they find out that Ukrainians who join up to fight them actually get paid to do so?
> 
> Seems to me they didn't think that through enough.
> 
> ...


There is a whole bunch like that now, especially if u go to twitter and use they're basic search function. There is another I came across, it's a young lady told to save so she buy a new phone (aka tech)....it's pretty pitiful....and the bullshit brigade..as well..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

With NATO membership pending, security assurances from the US and UK and Russia on the ropes and destroyed militarily for a decade while the Baltic becomes a NATO late. They can afford to give up some of their 700 artillery pieces and winter equipment for most of their fighting age male population. They have lot's of other military goodies and make modern weapons, the Swedes continue to be generous too, why not the Ukrainians are eliminating their main threat for a decade or more, Russia is the reason why they spent money on all this shit in the first place.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604950303161618433


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> … Dad: Too broke to eat son so have to sell the car.


You’re never too broke to eat your son.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 19, 2022)

Medium rare?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604884396066148363


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604947238198956033


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604919746805215232


----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2022)

Moscow says it shot down 4 US-made missiles over southern Russia


Ukraine said it had downed 30 of 35 Russian drones early Monday, but those its air defenses missed hit civilian infrastructure. Follow here for live updates.




edition.cnn.com




*Moscow says it shot down 4 US-made missiles over southern Russia*


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2022)

ANC said:


> Moscow says it shot down 4 US-made missiles over southern Russia
> 
> 
> Ukraine said it had downed 30 of 35 Russian drones early Monday, but those its air defenses missed hit civilian infrastructure. Follow here for live updates.
> ...


The HARM is a supersonic air-to-surface missile. So to shoot it down, it was already off the rail of the delivering aircraft, locked onto a target. 

Something tells me they shot these missiles down by heaving four operating search/guidance radars at them. Way to go, Russia.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604925409052839936


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604925409052839936


they don't even have a fucking border with Moldova...they're going to try the referendum horseshit again, and if the Moldovans have any sense, they'll gather up all the ring leaders and send them back to moscow, boxes optional.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604925409052839936


that would explain the build up in Belarus in a way......we'll see...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2022)

this crazy bullshit brigader gets an award from ol pooty himself......in the early parts of the vid you can see pooty swaying a little, like he's drunk or maybe on some heavy meds....hard to say but....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605214830293651456

pst.....i have a penis


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

*Putin is trying to use Belarus to invade Ukraine*

64,551 views Dec 20, 2022 #TimesRadio
"Support for Ukraine means also support for Belarus. We fight the same enemy. We fight the Russian empire."

Belarusians fear Putin will use Belarus to invade Ukraine, and ask the West "not to overlook Belarus", Belarusian senior advisor Franak Viacorka tells #TimesRadio.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Putin is trying to use Belarus to invade Ukraine*
> 
> 64,551 views Dec 20, 2022 #TimesRadio
> "Support for Ukraine means also support for Belarus. We fight the same enemy. We fight the Russian empire."
> ...


i had a thought they were gonna try to use Belarus to connect to Moldova so that way those fighter can start another problem there....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

Belarus is nowhere near Moldova. The only not-entirely-ridiculous plan would be amphibious via the Dniester estuary. It’ll be happy Harpoon time in SW Ukraine if the Russians try.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Belarus is nowhere near Moldova. The only not-entirely-ridiculous plan would be amphibious via the Dniester estuary. It’ll be happy Harpoon time in SW Ukraine if the Russians try.


that's what's weird about the build up there........especially if ukraine has the border pretty much sealed off.......hmm


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i had a thought they were gonna try to use Belarus to connect to Moldova so that way those fighter can start another problem there....


If Russia attacks Ukraine through Belarus and they are expecting it, they will be lucky to get 5 miles and that will be because it will be through a prepared killing zone. The Ukrainians would use combat hardened, well trained, prepared and equipped territorials with a regular army reseve in the rear just in case. Kyiv has large numbers of reservists too and if the Russians try it again they had better use a better plan and troops, this time the Ukrainians will be ready for them. They won't take many regular army guys to defend the northern border, territorials can do it and there are plenty of them in the Kyiv area. The younger guys in the regular army will be on the move on offensive operations when the ground freezes. I don't think the northern distraction will work and it will cost Russia many mobiks and equipment, they are short on both apparently.

This time they might go into Belarus if attacked from there, after offering their army to clear the Russians from their country for them. Who knows they might be lead by Belarussian rebels and coup leaders who are sanctioned by their government in exile.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

*Why Russia's key ally could turn on Putin | General Breedlove*

"Russia very much wants Belarus completely under their control. Russia has wanted to put military forces forward into Belarus for some time, which was resisted."

Russia's touted second Kyiv offensive could crack Putin's alliance with Belarus, General Br


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

Zel could be coming to DC for Christmas, like Churchill did in WW2! That will trigger a response from Vlad! Another missile attack probably, or it might trigger a northern invasion before they are ready.  He needs a break and a bit of a vacation in Florida for a day at the beach and a beer. Send Vlad a postcard, or a social media post, first break in nearly year, he earned.

Last chance for a joint session of congress before the traitors take over and perhaps a medal, which they will object to because they and Trump support Putin, not democracy. He could be stopping by Ottawa to pay Justin a visit too, or he will go to DC.









Biden and Zelensky planning to meet in Washington for Ukrainian president's first foreign trip since war began | CNN Politics


President Joe Biden and Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky are planning to meet at the White House on Wednesday, according to two sources familiar with the planning underway, in what would be a surprise visit that could change based on security concerns.




www.cnn.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2022)

WoW....even the orthodox church has called the Russian Orthodox Church a heretic....WoW









The fight against "Putin's regime" must include a religious front" - Russia Vs World


At the international conference, Patriarch Bartholomew of Constantinople delivered a speech against the Russian Orthodox Church, declaring the "Russian world"




russiavsworld.org


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2022)

hmm lets start with Feb 24th and go backwards.....hmmmm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605147977072484352
now what were you saying...????? shit for brains


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2022)

That's right....boot them out


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605191715991822337


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605175655297175554


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Belarus is nowhere near Moldova. The only not-entirely-ridiculous plan would be amphibious via the Dniester estuary. It’ll be happy Harpoon time in SW Ukraine if the Russians try.


i was thinking more along the lines of what they did in crimea in 2014...hold a fake referendum, annex it, and try to claim it...doomed to failure, but so has everything else the russians have tried so far.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> this crazy bullshit brigader gets an award from ol pooty himself......in the early parts of the vid you can see pooty swaying a little, like he's drunk or maybe on some heavy meds....hard to say but....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605214830293651456
> ...


Donald will be pissed that he didn't get bullshitter of the year instead of her!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald will be pissed that he didn't get bullshitter of the year instead of her!


Yeah he prolly would be....so what do u think she whispered in pooty's ear?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was thinking more along the lines of what they did in crimea in 2014...hold a fake referendum, annex it, and try to claim it...doomed to failure, but so has everything else the russians have tried so far.


Without physical access, they couldn’t exploit it. The danger then is that a new referendum is held by the government still in place, wasting the effort of fixing the first one. That’s how I think it would be most likely to play. 

There is also a nonzero chance that the puppet regime in Belarus might be replaced by one less willing to dance to the Kremlin’s tune. This would strand a considerable chunk of remaining Russian power in a now noncompliant neighbor state. Putin might threaten them, and the response might just be “you and what army?”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was thinking more along the lines of what they did in crimea in 2014...hold a fake referendum, annex it, and try to claim it...doomed to failure, but so has everything else the russians have tried so far.


The Russians have about 1 BTG in Transnistria and some local separatist militia. Not enough for anything, they are cut off the EU just equipped and financed the Moldovan army. The Ukrainians will probably swat them after they are done with Crimea, or maybe before, it will be done in conjunction with the government of Moldova and EU blessing, maybe. They are not a factor in this war and are probably shitting their pants in fear of ending up in Ukraine as cannon fodder.

_"The force is now around 1,200 strong, and according to Kommersant-Vlast in 2005, consisted of the 8th Guards Motor Rifle Brigade, the 1162nd Anti-Aircraft Rocket Regiment, 15th Signals Regiment, and other support units"._


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Without physical access, they couldn’t exploit it. The danger then is that a new referendum is held by the government still in place, wasting the effort of fixing the first one. That’s how I think it would be most likely to play.
> 
> There is also a nonzero chance that the puppet regime in Belarus might be replaced by one less willing to dance to the Kremlin’s tune. This would strand a considerable chunk of remaining Russian power in a now noncompliant neighbor state. Putin might threaten them, and the response might just be “you and what army?”


they have transnistria or wtfe it's name is, i'm guessing they have moved a lot of very russo sympathetic people into the area over the last few years, and maybe have some militia type groups on the ground...perhaps enough to start some shit...perhaps not.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they have transnistria or wtfe it's name is, i'm guessing they have moved a lot of very russo sympathetic people into the area over the last few years, and maybe have some militia type groups on the ground...perhaps enough to start some shit...perhaps not.


I know there is a separatist movement there, but I simply don’t think Russia can project the political or military power to give those guys the upper hand. Had they not fought Ukraine and ended up like that swordfighting torso in Monty Python, then maybe.


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Zel could be coming to DC for Christmas, like Churchill did in WW2! That will trigger a response from Vlad! Another missile attack probably, or it might trigger a northern invasion before they are ready.  He needs a break and a bit of a vacation in Florida for a day at the beach and a beer. Send Vlad a postcard, or a social media post, first break in nearly year, he earned.
> 
> Last chance for a joint session of congress before the traitors take over and perhaps a medal, which they will object to because they and Trump support Putin, not democracy. He could be stopping by Ottawa to pay Justin a visit too, or he will go to DC.
> 
> ...


I really wish that had not leaked until he was on the ground. Some things don't need knowing ahead of time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

injinji said:


> I really wish that had not leaked until he was on the ground. Some things don't need knowing ahead of time.


He's as safe as Joe in the air and probably on a US air force VIP plane with a fighter escort when required. He might come the Canada too, or take a few days break in the sun, he can use one, they won't know when he's going back.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605352199378329602


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I know there is a separatist movement there, but I simply don’t think Russia can project the political or military power to give those guys the upper hand. Had they not fought Ukraine and ended up like that swordfighting torso in Monty Python, then maybe.


i hope not. i hope it's just more of putin's blustering. it would help the situation immensely if Lukashenko would kick the russians out, while simultaneously asking for NATO aid to keep them out...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

injinji said:


> I really wish that had not leaked until he was on the ground. Some things don't need knowing ahead of time.


I think it was Jagger who observed
“Ukraine always git what you want”


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hope not. i hope it's just more of putin's blustering. it would help the situation immensely if Lukashenko would kick the russians out, while simultaneously asking for NATO aid to keep them out...


… or Lukashenko’s sudden successor.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's as safe as Joe in the air and probably on a US air force VIP plane with a fighter escort when required. He might come the Canada too, or take a few days break in the sun, he can use one, they won't know when he's going back.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605352199378329602


it's not really his safety that is the issue...the russians now know about it as well, and will be planning as much shit as possible for when he's gone, both to take advantage of a (hopefully small) void in leadership, and to cause him as much distraction and worry as possible while he's gone...


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think it was Jagger who observed
> “Ukraine always git what you want”


We need a slight smile icon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

That looked like a foam model airplane used for FPV, probably GPS guided, it looks like it carried about 100 grams of HE and would have a limited range even if gas powered, it was tiny.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605254959989137416


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

injinji said:


> We need a slight smile icon.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5240076





and my personal favorite...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's not really his safety that is the issue...the russians now know about it as well, and will be planning as much shit as possible for when he's gone, both to take advantage of a (hopefully small) void in leadership, and to cause him as much distraction and worry as possible while he's gone...


They know this and might be hoping for it, he has instant communications back home with starlink or other means. He is more of a figurehead than a US president, he has a PM and cabinet with real power. Maybe Vlad will do something stupid militarily for political or PR purposes? Like start an attack in the north when they and the ground are not ready, or expend the rest of their missiles for a show, before the missile defense gets too good. 

Uncle Sam is gonna give him something big before the new congress and I don't mean just a medal. They are gonna knock out Russia no matter what McCarthy, Trump and the fucking traitors try to do. Mitch wants it out of the way and not dividing the republicans in the new year when Russia starts losing badly and the MAGA republicans want to keep Biden from getting a win. If he doesn't come now the republican house will prevent him from coming later or getting any honors. They would try to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 5240080
> View attachment 5240081
> View attachment 5240082
> and my personal favorite...
> View attachment 5240084


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

Zellenskiy visits yet another battle site in the war on democracy!  Maybe he should mention he is used to visiting the battle sites in the war against fascism. 






*Congress, WH Preparing For Potential Zelenskyy Visit*

The White House and Capitol Hill are preparing for a potential visit from Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy. The possible trip comes as the White House is preparing to announce a new package of aid to Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

I think those JDAM kits can be used on rockets to make the precision. There was talk of putting those guided flying glide bombs on cheap plentiful rockets as sort of a HIMARS with a really big bang.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605291672098611200


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605329875866370048


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

The magats are freaking out and between them and the Russians on Twitter it's hard to know who is who, it doesn't really matter, I consider them all enemies of liberal democracies whether Russians, useful idiots or traitors, stupid or evil makes no difference to me. Mitch is funding Ukraine and taking care of the budget for a year, enough time for Jack to bust the worst of these assholes and he removed most of their power. He and Joe can work on somethings, Joe knows Mitch and Mitch knows Joe, nobody will get away with anything! Both appear to be pretty slick political operators, Mitch is cunning, but Biden got a Helluva lot done in his first couple of years. There are still many hawks in the republican party and Mitch is among them, probably more than there are magats when it comes to Ukraine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605334722548305920


----------



## HGCC (Dec 20, 2022)

I still don't think there's much there in the tax returns, my guess was he fought it so hard because they showed he wasn't wealthy/successful. Maybe I'm wrong, but are they expecting some line item for piss tapes? You pay taxes on legal money you earn, or illegal money if you need to get it into the financial system. Gotta assume he made enough to live on through legal means, tv show host stuff and whatnot. 

I think the taxes showed he was a medium millionaire, like John Elway makes more off his car dealerships than trump does. It's an ego thing, he's a fucking poor loser compared to who he wants to be and what he tries to project.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

Paul Gosar an known psycho Magat and J6 criminal who will be on Jack's radar, he's from a fascist district so character definitely does not count, neither does patriotism. More useful idiot stuff and Russian propaganda aiding and comfort to America's enemies and a real and present danger to our allies. There is no logical reason for this bullshit other than to curry favor with Trump, Russia will eventually pay for the entire cost of the war when the international legal process unwinds. Even so, 100 billion to defeat Russia and destroy their economy and threat to Europe is a bargain. Most of what America gives are arms, you have them and most are obsolete and due to be replaced in US inventories with new systems and have been paid for in decades past. The war has boosted US arms sales to Europe tremendously and in the end the Russian will pay for it all, since we already have their money in our banks. Canada has started seizing oligarch money already.

Maybe we will find some answers in Trumps taxes, he got Russian money through Deutsche Bank for all his golf courses, including the one he lives at.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605385843408896000


----------



## doughper (Dec 20, 2022)

injinji said:


> We need a slight smile icon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605253552057860098


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

Zellenskiy won't leave empty handed, his trip away in time of war will be worth it for his country. He doesn't make military decisions, he's got a pretty good general doing that who is even more popular at home than him. Then there is the minister of defense, another tough customer with brains.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605409883049922560


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I still don't think there's much there in the tax returns, my guess was he fought it so hard because they showed he wasn't wealthy/successful. Maybe I'm wrong, but are they expecting some line item for piss tapes? You pay taxes on legal money you earn, or illegal money if you need to get it into the financial system. Gotta assume he made enough to live on through legal means, tv show host stuff and whatnot.
> 
> I think the taxes showed he was a medium millionaire, like John Elway makes more off his car dealerships than trump does. It's an ego thing, he's a fucking poor loser compared to who he wants to be and what he tries to project.


I think his superpower (heh) was pyramiding debt. If the plates would all have fallen at any point, he probably was worth negative eight, nine figures. Serial bankruptcy left others holding the bag. His other talent was exhausting the resultant plaintiffs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Paul Gosar an known psycho Magat and J6 criminal who will be on Jack's radar, he from a fascist district so character definitely does not count, neither does patriotism. More useful idiot stuff and Russian propaganda aiding and comfort to America's enemies and a real and present danger to our allies. There is no logical reason for this bullshit other than to curry favor with Trump, Russia will eventually pay for the entire cost of the war when the international legal process unwinds. Even so, 100 billion to defeat Russia and destroy their economy and threat to Europe is a bargain. Most of what America gives are arms, you have them and most are obsolete and due to be replaced in US inventories with new systems and have been paid for in decades past. The war has boosted US arms sales to Europe tremendously and in the end the Russian will pay for it all, since we already have their money in our banks. Canada has started seizing oligarch money already.
> 
> Maybe we will find some answers in Trumps taxes, he got Russian money through Deutsche Bank for all his golf courses, including the one he lives at.
> 
> ...


oh my. To use a favorite idiom learned from the English,
someone’s been into the strong cheese.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605342608204627970


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

Does civil war inside the GOP with Russian help count too? This is a war thread!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605394146055028736


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605334105117556736


----------



## doughper (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> civil war inside the GOP


What is this republican civil war? They're not at each other's throats, 
never have been. That party has been solidly unified since Nixon.
Always on board with no corp taxes, eliminate all social programs,
autocratic power control, and enslavement of the people. There's no
civil war in republicans, none at all. They'd vote for satan himself, if
it furthered their power agenda. What civil war? If you mean Kinsinger
and Cheney, well, okay, if two dissenters make up some kind of civil 
war, then well, you can't call two dissenters a war, can you? Who else?
Name three others who would defer totalitarian, one-party autocracy
for a democratic, two- or multi-party political system and government?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

doughper said:


> What is this republican civil war? They're not at each other's throats,
> never have been. That party has been solidly unified since Nixon.
> Always on board with no corp taxes, eliminate all social programs,
> autocratic power control, and enslavement of the people. There's no
> ...


The magats are going after Mitch real hard over Ukraine and for funding the government for another year. The magats are nuts and Mitch wants to memory hole Trump and put lipstick on the pig. There is chaos and division in the GOP house majority with a few of them facing possible indictment over J6. The last thing Mitch wants is for house republican committee chairs or members to be indicted. I don't think he wants McCarthy as leader, that would mean the house is controlled by Trump and the magats until Trump is indicted. You might see a few moderate republicans align with the democrats to elect a compromise speaker, or the democrats can let them twist in the wind.


----------



## doughper (Dec 20, 2022)

I could be totally out of touch here, I dunno. But I sure like how you frame it. I just don't believe it.
It's all to do with GOP control of Congress, i think.

How can anybody be indicted or the J6 committee even continue after swear-in on 1-20-23?
Inauguration day, all progress stops, no more hearings, referrals, nothing. End of story. There is
no such thing as a moderate republican. Cheney and Kinsinger are out, so who? Nobody. Those
guys are as cohesive an adversary as there ever was. It's like they're the Taliban and you want gays
in the Taliban army, or women in schools. "Not gonna happen", is what one famous ex-pres said,
GHW Bush, remember, "no new taxes". "Not gonna happen."  Repugs can't go moderate, they'll
be voted out. That's what's called party unity, right there.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

doughper said:


> I could be totally out of touch here, I dunno. But I sure like how you frame it. I just don't believe it.
> It's all to do with GOP control of Congress, i think.
> 
> How can anybody be indicted or the J6 committee even continue after swear-in on 1-20-23?
> ...


Consider: the referrals have been sent. The Committee succeeded in making millions of voters sit up and listen. DOJ is not beholden to Congress. Jack Smith has a free hand. When Republican legislators get indicted (and I believe they made too big and too well-documented a mess for any of their dark side skills or decoys under the bus to divert the asteroid) party unity will be suicide.

I think this time it’s perhaps just different enough to shake the foundation.


----------



## doughper (Dec 20, 2022)

I sure hope you two are right. This'd be ... democracy? Like Watergate, kinda? 
Constitutional and political systems in play that actually work against those 
who'd commit treason? I don't see how it gets confirmed by their constituency,
tho. Yanno, the maggots, or magats, or whatever. They're what, 150 million strong?
You can't go against them. We don't have the military might. oh shit...


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 21, 2022)

doughper said:


> I sure hope you two are right. This'd be ... democracy? Like Watergate, kinda?
> Constitutional and political systems in play that actually work against those
> who'd commit treason? I don't see how it gets confirmed by their constituency,
> tho. Yanno, the maggots, or magats, or whatever. They're what, 150 million strong?
> You can't go against them. We don't have the military might. oh shit...


lol who is 150 million strong?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I still don't think there's much there in the tax returns, my guess was he fought it so hard because they showed he wasn't wealthy/successful. Maybe I'm wrong, but are they expecting some line item for piss tapes? You pay taxes on legal money you earn, or illegal money if you need to get it into the financial system. Gotta assume he made enough to live on through legal means, tv show host stuff and whatnot.
> 
> I think the taxes showed he was a medium millionaire, like John Elway makes more off his car dealerships than trump does. It's an ego thing, he's a fucking poor loser compared to who he wants to be and what he tries to project.


it shows that he's cheated for at least the past 20 years and opens him up for tax evasion charges. i don't care what they convict him of...he took a 72 million dollar tax return, and the IRS has been auditing him for a decade...time to do something about it, now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

*Ukrainian Troops Say Russian 'Zombies' Repeatedly Attack Lines Around Bakhmut*

Ukrainian soldiers defending the key eastern city of Bakhmut say the battles are constant and "cruel," describing ineffective Russian tactics that are endlessly repeated. They say Russian soldiers advance, Ukrainian artillery destroys them, then more come the next day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it shows that he's cheated for at least the past 20 years and opens him up for tax evasion charges. i don't care what they convict him of...he took a 72 million dollar tax return, and the IRS has been auditing him for a decade...time to do something about it, now.


Some adjustments will have to be made and back taxes paid, if he has any money left. No point in indicting him over it, he has but one old ass to give to Uncle Sam's cage and the Top-Secret documents and obstruction convictions alone will ensure he dies in that cage


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it shows that he's cheated for at least the past 20 years and opens him up for tax evasion charges. i don't care what they convict him of...he took a 72 million dollar tax return, and the IRS has been auditing him for a decade...time to do something about it, now.


The fact that after all this time the IRS hadn't even finished 1 complete audit of 6 possible yrs of returns stinks to high heaven and looks like another scandal in the making, only one IRS agent assigned to this huge task?, audits only began after House Ways and Means requested access to them?, what kind of pressure,payoff, or threats did Mr. Orange or his henchmen exert for not ONE complete audit to have been conducted in 6 years?


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Ukrainian Troops Say Russian 'Zombies' Repeatedly Attack Lines Around Bakhmut*
> 
> Ukrainian soldiers defending the key eastern city of Bakhmut say the battles are constant and "cruel," describing ineffective Russian tactics that are endlessly repeated. They say Russian soldiers advance, Ukrainian artillery destroys them, then more come the next day.


Poor bastards, Russian conscripts sent in wave, cannon fodder frontal assaults, probably w/a machine gun trained on their backs, similar to Russian WW2 penal battalions sent on suicide missions through minefields or frontal assaults,advance and die or retreat and die.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Poor bastards, Russian conscripts sent in wave, cannon fodder frontal assaults, probably w/a machine gun trained on their backs, similar to Russian WW2 penal battalions sent on suicide missions through minefields or frontal assaults,advance and die or retreat and die.


Voting and having it count is easier, when it doesn't, shit like this happens, ultimately the fight is liberal democracy and the rule of law versus despotism and imperialism, the future versus the past. It is happening there and in America too, though by different means, plenty threw away their lives for Trump and the big lie. More Americans died needlessly in the pandemic under Trump, than died in the Ukraine war, Russians included! When Zellenskiy visits congress, it will be familiar to him, he is used to visiting battlegrounds and the capitol was one on J6.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it shows that he's cheated for at least the past 20 years and opens him up for tax evasion charges. i don't care what they convict him of...he took a 72 million dollar tax return, and the IRS has been auditing him for a decade...time to do something about it, now.


I would take any sort of conviction, doubt it happens. The IRS has had the taxes forever, that isn't a new thing. If they were going to nab him on that why wouldn't they have done it by now and/or before he was president, he has been a tax cheat forever.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

Will the magats shout at him him in congress? Will MTG scream Nazi! Or, where's the money! Basically scream everything you see in Russian bot posts on Tweeter that are retweeted through out the magaverse. They are even competing with the Russians for the best false narrative and they borrow from each other shamelessly. It is hard to know who is a Russian troll or a magat from the content of their posts, the lies all blend into one big streaming pile of bullshit. It's ready to be eaten up by those who need to believe, the idiots, assholes and just plain evil.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605333120982454272


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Voting and having it count is easier, when it doesn't, shit like this happens, ultimately the fight is liberal democracy and the rule of law versus despotism and imperialism, the future versus the past. It is happening there and in America too, though by different means, plenty threw away their lives for Trump and the big lie. More Americans died needlessly in the pandemic under Trump, than died in the Ukraine war, Russians included! When Zellenskiy visits congress, it will be familiar to him, he is used to visiting battlegrounds and the capitol was one on J6.


Very true,and it's astonishing that the MILLION + Covid deaths in the US seem forgotten already,another eg. of the American attention span,think about it ONE MILLION dead,that's almost double America's WW2,2 theaters of war,casualties sustained in 4 yrs.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2022)

doughper said:


> I could be totally out of touch here, I dunno. But I sure like how you frame it. I just don't believe it.
> It's all to do with GOP control of Congress, i think.
> 
> How can anybody be indicted or the J6 committee even continue after swear-in on 1-20-23?
> ...


how? because they're fucking criminals. 
the freedumb carcass assholes, gaetz,greene, boebert, gosar, jones biggs...that whole crew is trying to derail the party and put their own train on the tracks...the fucking crazy train. they might succeed, but probably not. at this point in the game it doesn't matter. many of them will be facing indictments soon, they're just whistling past the graveyard right now, trying to be brave, while shitting themselves internally. they can take their offices, for the moment, but they won't keep them.
and if they do succeed, we'll get mike pillow humping lindell as the head of the rnc, greene and boebert on committees that will expose them for the fucking morons they are, everytime they make a stupid statement, which is every time they make any statement, and who the fuck knows who for speaker? if they stay out of court long enough to pick, it still won't matter...the worst of them are going away soon. to a cell. for a few years...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Very true,and it's astonishing that the MILLION + Covid deaths in the US seem forgotten already,another eg. of the American attention span,think about it ONE MILLION dead,that's almost double America's WW2,2 theaters of war,casualties sustained in 4 yrs.


The duty of an American president is to save American lives and there ain't much Joe wouldn't have done to accomplish that and when it looked like vaccines would do that with spectacular results, he did it and masks until everybody who wanted a shot got one. A normal US president would move heaven and earth to save a million American lives. Not all deaths can be laid at Trump's feet, but studies have shown that a couple of hundred thousand or more can, that still more than the total death toll in Ukraine, Russians included.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2022)

doughper said:


> They're what, 150 million strong?
> You can't go against them. We don't have the military might. oh shit...


https://ballotpedia.org/Partisan_affiliations_of_registered_voters

36 million republicans registered...of that, maybe 40% are magats, so more like 15-20 million...spread over all 50 states, even though most are in about a dozen states.
we can and will go against them, stomp them flat, and leave them where they lie as the rest of the nation moves forward, past their bullshit.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The duty of an American president is to save American lives and their ain't much Joe wouldn't have done to accomplish that and when it looked like vaccines would do that with spectacular results, he did it and masks until everybody who wanted a shot got one. A normal US president would move heaven and earth to save a million American lives. Not all deaths can be laid at Trump's feet, but studies have shown that a couple of hundred thousand or more can, that still more than the total death toll in Ukraine, Russians included.


The orange guy was more consumed w/the upcoming election than worrying about dying Americans which wasn't surprising considering he is a self grandising,narcisstic,DBAG,wanna trade NTS LOL.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> The fact that after all this time the IRS hadn't even finished 1 complete audit of 6 possible yrs of returns stinks to high heaven and looks like another scandal in the making, only one IRS agent assigned to this huge task?, audits only began after House Ways and Means requested access to them?, what kind of pressure,payoff, or threats did Mr. Orange or his henchmen exert for not ONE complete audit to have been conducted in 6 years?


i don't know, lets watch as the nation finds out...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Will the magats shout at him him in congress? Will MTG scream Nazi! Or, where's the money! Basically scream everything you see in Russian bot posts on Tweeter that are retweeted through out the magaverse. They are even competing with the Russians for the best false narrative and they borrow from each other shamelessly. It is hard to know who is a Russian troll or a magat from the content of their posts, the lies all blend into one big streaming pile of bullshit. It's ready to be eaten up by those who need to believe, the idiots, assholes and just plain evil.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605333120982454272


i actually hope one of them shows their ass, it will give Zelensky an opportunity to shut them the fuck down in person. he's a more intelligent, literate, educated, compassionate person than all of the freedumb carcass combined, and it will show.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Very true,and it's astonishing that the MILLION + Covid deaths in the US seem forgotten already,another eg. of the American attention span,think about it ONE MILLION dead,that's almost double America's WW2,2 theaters of war,casualties sustained in 4 yrs.


I think there are two other factors here to consider.
One is “how many extra deaths were there compared to the hypothetical development of the pandemic in US had the CDC not been impeded in their job etc.?” It’ll be a smaller number. Considering what a bastard this virus is still being, maybe a lot smaller. 

The other is that Covid hasn’t left us with amputees and other cripples to remind us of the war. As a youngster visiting Europe I was always impressed by the seat up by the team’s door, reserved in big letters for war wounded and sometimes occupied by old folk missing limbs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://ballotpedia.org/Partisan_affiliations_of_registered_voters
> 
> 36 million republicans registered...of that, maybe 40% are magats, so more like 15-20 million...spread over all 50 states, even though most are in about a dozen states.
> we can and will go against them, stomp them flat, and leave them where they lie as the rest of the nation moves forward, past their bullshit.


It just takes another win by the democrats to capture the congress and presidency in order to make dramatic sudden changes and to level the political playing field, I've mentioned some of them like HR-1. DC and Puerto Rico could become states too and when coupled with generational and demographic change, could allow rapid change on several fronts. Donald destroyed the GOP or will before he's done! The democrats are gonna take advantage of this and finish them or their magat wing off with anti domestic terrorism laws and a watch list, federal gun laws, election law changes and FCC laws and regulations. Increasingly global social media companies are gonna face a host of international regulations and they might start in America, but they all want to go international.

More actual democratic majority rule and less minority rule, the better for America, the filibuster will be gone too. The senate already over represents a minority of the country and is not a true democratic institution. It's just a crude copy of the British house of Lords as it existed the 18th century, originally "gentlemen" (rich WASP) were appointed by the states, not elected.


----------



## doughper (Dec 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lol who is 150 million strong?



Nominee*Joe Biden*Donald TrumpPartyDemocraticRepublicanHome stateDelawareFlorida[c]Running mate*Kamala Harris*Mike PenceElectoral vote*306*232States carried*25 + DC + NE-02*25 + ME-02Popular vote*81,283,501*[1]74,223,975[1]Percentage*51.3%*46.8%
Half the eligible voters voted, so if 74 million voted the orange demon, 
there were another 74 million who would have but didn't vote for him.

With that many voters who like creeps like him, how can we expect any kind of 
return to democracy. The USA has been trending toward creeps and criminals
as office holders since Reagan (ie, Newt Gingrich, et al). And their movement 
i do not see any signs of slowing, especially in this so-called "criminal referrals"
process by the J6 committee. These districts all over the midwest and south
are filled with crazed, gun nut right wing klansmen, fueled by hatred, greed and
fear. All they seek is some idiot with some crazy conspiracy theory on which they can
hang their (MAGA) hat. The confidence I see here is heartening, but I don't think is
reality. It's virtual reality, the right's, that is controlling the USA, or that demon 
would never have gotten elected or even ran. Birther movement, for God's sake!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2022)

doughper said:


> Nominee*Joe Biden*Donald TrumpPartyDemocraticRepublicanHome stateDelawareFlorida[c]Running mate*Kamala Harris*Mike PenceElectoral vote*306*232States carried*25 + DC + NE-02*25 + ME-02Popular vote*81,283,501*[1]74,223,975[1]Percentage*51.3%*46.8%
> Half the eligible voters voted, so if 74 million voted the orange demon, there were another 74 million who would have but didn't vote for him.


there is a huge difference between voting for him and being willing to fight in a civil war for him...if there are 10 million in the whole country that would fight and die for trump, i would be very surprised...i'd say maybe 5 million are hardcore idiots, stupid enough to actually face off with national guard units...which will mow them down, thereby improving the entire country's genetic pool, AND IQ scores, simultaneously...
a "civil" was against trump supporters would be a refreshing enema for the country...so much bullshit down the drain...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2022)

doughper said:


> Nominee*Joe Biden*Donald TrumpPartyDemocraticRepublicanHome stateDelawareFlorida[c]Running mate*Kamala Harris*Mike PenceElectoral vote*306*232States carried*25 + DC + NE-02*25 + ME-02Popular vote*81,283,501*[1]74,223,975[1]Percentage*51.3%*46.8%
> Half the eligible voters voted, so if 74 million voted the orange demon,
> 
> there were another 74 million who would have but didn't vote for him.
> ...


I’d stick with a portion (figured by a stated algorithm) of the number who voted. Applying the correction factors you did is imo not warranted.


----------



## doughper (Dec 21, 2022)

I just know so many intelligent, smart (much smarter than I ever hoped to be) people who stand
by that bastard and seem (altho, i can't believe they really believe it) to believe that the election
was rigged, just like the bastard says it was. And then there are the flat earthers...:sigh: I gotta say
that i live in a highly right wing district. Dems don't even get on the ballot here. Our district went
like 73% for trump. I am alone here, very alone. And whenever I open my yap, i immediately am
afraid, very afraid.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2022)

doughper said:


> I just know so many intelligent, smart (much smarter than I ever hoped to be) people who stand
> by that bastard and seem (altho, i can't believe they really believe it) to believe that the election
> was rigged, just like the bastard says it was. And then there are the flat earthers...:sigh: I gotta say
> that i live in a highly right wing district. Dems don't even get on the ballot here. Our district went
> ...


eh don't be, try working with repugs....you get plenty of BS all the time, the people i work with love to put the blame on biden, then i correct them...it's like an atomic bomb going off....then they call me a demo......and then i have to explain to them this is the very reason why i don't vote cause of idiots like u.....just keep you chin up....and walk the good path....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

doughper said:


> I just know so many intelligent, smart (much smarter than I ever hoped to be) people who stand
> by that bastard and seem (altho, i can't believe they really believe it) to believe that the election
> was rigged, just like the bastard says it was. And then there are the flat earthers...:sigh: I gotta say
> that i live in a highly right wing district. Dems don't even get on the ballot here. Our district went
> ...


Change the topic to J6 and say a patriot would never support such bullshit, that will end it.


----------



## doughper (Dec 21, 2022)

Ty, I try to do that, and have done it all my life here :sigh:. 

Yeah, you're the tx guy, if i remember. Yup, it's as right wing in my
district as it is anywhere in USA. 'Bama, OK, KS, FL, u name it, this 
place votes repub, always. But being on the coast, it has a large 
coastal city and the state is usually democrat. It's hilarious. I've 
witnessed repug just stomping mad at our governor. Jeeze, and 
the state is as well run as any in the union too. Always has been.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

doughper said:


> I just know so many intelligent, smart (much smarter than I ever hoped to be) people who stand
> by that bastard and seem (altho, i can't believe they really believe it) to believe that the election
> was rigged, just like the bastard says it was. And then there are the flat earthers...:sigh: I gotta say
> that i live in a highly right wing district. Dems don't even get on the ballot here. Our district went
> ...


Read the news and memorize some useful facts and quotes, there is plenty to make these fuckers sweat and squirm over, including treason to the constitution and USA being top of the list.


----------



## doughper (Dec 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Change the topic to J6 and say a patriot would never support such bullshit, that will end it.


They immediately turn that right around back on you. Esp. the smart ones, ie., "you're the
traitor, not me!" It is so unreal!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

doughper said:


> They immediately turn that right around back on you. Esp. the smart ones, ie., "you're the
> traitor, not me!" It is so unreal!


Facts win in the end and they will end Trump and a lot of Magats in court. Facts are stubborn things and stick around along with the evidence, bullshit travels fast, but has no staying power. Ask them about the 1000 who are already in jail.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2022)

doughper said:


> Ty, I try to do that, and have done it all my life here :sigh:.
> 
> Yeah, you're the tx guy, if i remember. Yup, it's as right wing in my
> district as it is anywhere in USA. 'Bama, OK, KS, FL, u name it, this
> ...


yeah i'm that guy, i guess...lol.....oh and you haven't seen right wing nut job till you listen to the bullshit brigade over seas.......these overseas people have also backed the repugs too aka magats, aka orange avenger, aka freedum cacus too.....sooo...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2022)

doughper said:


> I just know so many intelligent, smart (much smarter than I ever hoped to be) people who stand
> by that bastard and seem (altho, i can't believe they really believe it) to believe that the election
> was rigged, just like the bastard says it was. And then there are the flat earthers...:sigh: I gotta say
> that i live in a highly right wing district. Dems don't even get on the ballot here. Our district went
> ...


intelligence can be and usually is conditional. everyone has areas and issues that they're blind to, or biased towards. find the right issue, and you can make the most intelligent person put on the red hat of shame. many "intelligent" people are still bigots, racist, sexists...and trump is the god of bigots.
they'll repeat whatever they're told, even though they KNOW it's a lie, because it results in them being able to indulge their personal prejudices.
ted cruz isn't fucking stupid...he's a huge dickbag asshole who misinterprets rules and laws for his own benefit...but that makes him as asshole, not stupid. desantis isn't stupid. again, dickbag, douchebag, racist, bigot....but not stupid.
trump isn't stupid. he's ignorant, uninformed, biased...but not stupid. he ALMOST succeeded in stealing an entire country and installing himself as dictator for life...stupid people don't almost succeed in doing that.
intelligence is one metric to judge someone by...there are others. compassion, empathy, philanthropy, their past actions and statements.
i'm betting that all those "intelligent" people you mentioned are sorely lacking in those other metrics.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

This was 11 hours ago and I doubt he's sending his "assassination coordinates" on twitter in real time! He's not as dumb as Elon!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605443014847086592


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 21, 2022)

doughper said:


> They immediately turn that right around back on you. Esp. the smart ones, ie., "you're the
> traitor, not me!" It is so unreal!


That is. good time to say something along the lines of "So you are ok that the data on all of us here in America that Trump was given by the RNC when he became the Republican nominee in 2016 was promptly handed over to the Russian military to use to attack us?"

And when they say 'fake news', just point out that it is not, and ask again if they are ok with Trump allowing Americans to be attacked by the Russian military is ok with them. After some grumbles even the most heads up their ass American I find will say no of course not.

https://apnews.com/article/donald-trump-paul-manafort-russia-campaigns-konstantin-kilimnik-d2fdefdb37077e28eba135e21fce6ebf


> WASHINGTON (AP) — It was one of the more tantalizing, yet unresolved, questions of the investigation into possible connections between Russia and Donald Trump’s 2016 presidential campaign: Why was a business associate of campaign chairman Paul Manafort given internal polling data — and what did he do with it?
> 
> A Treasury Department statement Thursday offered a potentially significant clue, asserting that Konstantin Kilimnik, a Russian and Ukrainian political consultant, had shared sensitive campaign and polling information with Russian intelligence services.
> 
> ...


https://www.thedailybeast.com/trump-campaign-chief-paul-manafort-owns-up-to-passing-sensitive-data-to-suspected-russian-agent


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

He has to make the trip now because traitors will soon be running the house, at least until some of them are indicted and that might take the steam out of the rest after Trump goes down. Right now Joe and Mitch have him covered, but the magats have got their faces stuck in Putin's ass crack.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605556845690490880


----------



## doughper (Dec 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ted cruz isn't fucking stupid...desantis isn't stupid. ...but not stupid.
> trump isn't stupid.
> intelligence is one metric to judge someone by...there are others. compassion, empathy, philanthropy, their past actions and statements.
> i'm betting that all those "intelligent" people you mentioned are sorely lacking in those other metrics.


I know. Same with Dumbya, except he is, was stupid, and I think trump's stupid too. Probly
not Cruz, Desantis, tho. I think Trump's just trained as a grifter, but not smart by any means. By that
i mean it was a stupid or dumbed-down electorate that put the bastard in office in the first place. 

As to your bet, and I do not mean to be argumentative at all, but nope, many of
these far right wingers i know are as nice, generous and helpful
as many dems i know. And yet they still speek in racist tones. One guy i know 
who is super smart, lives in entirely black neighborhood, and thinks the world
would've been so much better off if Hitler had won, and that the holocaust did
not happen, and says Trump is way too liberal. Thinks Alex Jones is a lib. Says
FOX news is liberal. It is truly the weirdest phenomenon I have ever imagined.

It's some kind of ego trip, or that they know something I do not, or they think
that they're being unique in their thinking or some weirdness. Now the most of
them are just uneducated, not stupid. I don't think most are stupid, just they're
mis informed, mal-informed, or what the GOP has long sought, dumbed-down.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://ballotpedia.org/Partisan_affiliations_of_registered_voters
> 
> 36 million republicans registered...of that, maybe 40% are magats, so more like 15-20 million...spread over all 50 states, even though most are in about a dozen states.
> we can and will go against them, stomp them flat, and leave them where they lie as the rest of the nation moves forward, past their bullshit.


I end up around the same number but get there differently. There's roughly 80 million people who vote for each party. 10-20% on each side are who I will call weirdos. I'm in that group on the left, we want shit like affordable housing and healthcare. That 10-20 on the other end wants to bring back owning people. The super far left isn't in the dems, so we don't really pull that hard that direction.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This was 11 hours ago and I doubt he's sending his "assassination coordinates" on twitter in real time! He's not as dumb as Elon!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605443014847086592


Might have to listen to his address tonight in congress...hmmm


----------



## doughper (Dec 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> And when they say 'fake news', just point out that it is not, and ask again if they are ok with Trump allowing Americans to be attacked by the Russian military is ok with them.


Doesn't work either. U say fake, i say not, then where are you? And Trump backing Putin is
a great idea, because Russia is going to help us in the great race war against China. Why, I ask would
Russia back us in this war against China? Because they're white, like we are, he'll say. :faints: I get red
in the face arguing with this guy. He's my best friend, btw. :throws hands up:


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2022)

doughper said:


> I know. Same with Dumbya, except he is, was stupid, and I think trump's stupid too. Probly
> not Cruz, Desantis, tho. I think Trump's just trained as a grifter, but not smart by any means. By that
> i mean it was a stupid or dumbed-down electorate that put the bastard in office in the first place.
> 
> ...


if someone is intelligent, and they still choose to follow an unethical, immoral, criminal leader...they have a reason that you are not aware of.
when i was a kid, my grandmother would watch me for my mom, and she went to church 4 times a week, so i went with her most of the time. even at 6 and 7 years old, i realized that these women who were always so sweet to me, would turn on one another in an instant. they all went to church picnics, dinners, meetings, and they were all sweetness and light, ice wouldn't have melted in their mouths...but when they were alone, they wasted no time in dissecting whichever hen wasn't present at the time. this daughter is pregnant by this son, this nephew got arrested for this, or kicked out of something for something, or soandso is getting a divorce, or cheating with suchandsuch...
those nice people following an evil fuck are doing it for a reason, and that reason is probably that you have overestimated how nice they actually are.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2022)

doughper said:


> Doesn't work either. U say fake, i say not, then where are you? And Trump backing Putin is
> a great idea, because Russia is going to help us in the great race war against China. Why, I ask would
> Russia back us in this war against China? Because they're white, like we are, he'll say. :faints: I get red
> in the face arguing with this guy. He's my best friend, btw. :throws hands up:


and where are we? we're looking at which news service tells the truth, and which one is full of shit.
facts are immutable, period. either you tell them, or you don't. if you don't, it's not news, its editorial opinions. editorial opinions that are wrong, because they ignore the facts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605418290733539328


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 21, 2022)

doughper said:


> Doesn't work either. U say fake, i say not, then where are you? And Trump backing Putin is
> a great idea, because Russia is going to help us in the great race war against China. Why, I ask would
> Russia back us in this war against China? Because they're white, like we are, he'll say. :faints: I get red
> in the face arguing with this guy. He's my best friend, btw. :throws hands up:


Trump's campaign manager admitted to handing the data over to the Russians. It is a slam dunk.

You can't fight crazy though man, so who knows about that dude. But then you just stick with so you are ok with Russia attacking our vulnerable citizens, and Trump helping them? Let them keep backpedaling (while you point out that you are not ok with Americans being attacked by foreign militaries) and defending that shit, and don't let them move the goalposts (like they are trained to do when they read the online troll posts over and over) by sticking with it.

But yeah, once you get to race war shit, it is pretty far gone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605614610249404421

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605403720786722816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605564183390523392
Everything you need to know about Zellinskiy can be summed up in this photo with Trump, the reaction of a normal human being to a crazy and very dangerous creature.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605620445876588545


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2022)

doughper said:


> Ty, I try to do that, and have done it all my life here :sigh:.
> 
> Yeah, you're the tx guy, if i remember. Yup, it's as right wing in my
> district as it is anywhere in USA. 'Bama, OK, KS, FL, u name it, this
> ...


Oregon?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605418290733539328


personally i think MTG shouldn't even be allowed in the gallery, that also goes for Boebert butthead as well.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

*Ukrainian President Zelensky has arrived in the US *
From CNN's Kevin Liptak and MJ Lee

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky has arrived in the United States, a source familiar with his travels tells CNN. 
Zelensky landed at Joint Base Andrews, a separate source familiar said.
He will visit the Oval Office this afternoon for extended talks with US President Joe Biden, who will announce he is sending nearly $2 billion in additional security assistance to Ukraine, including a sophisticated new air defense system.
The two will convene a White House news conference before Zelensky addresses a joint meeting of Congress on Capitol Hill in prime time.


*Tight security enforced around Zelensky’s US trip, source says*
From CNN’s Matthew Chance

Tight security has been enforced around the short visit of Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to the US amid concerns that Russia wants to incapacitate the president, a source close to the Ukrainian leader told CNN on Wednesday.
According to the source, because of that ongoing threat, senior top government officials as well as embassy staff in the US were not informed about the schedule of Zelensky’s visit.
The source added that Zelensky had wanted to travel to the US for a few months, but certain factors had to be considered.
According to the source, the military risk had to be calculated to allow the Ukrainian president to make the short overseas trip without jeopardizing the military situation in the country. 
Scheduling also had to be worked out with the White House to assess availability for it to happen, the source added.
The source told CNN that Zelensky did not want to travel if there had not been a significant development in the bilateral relationship between Ukraine and the United States. After confirmation of the Biden administration’s plan to send a new defense assistance package to Ukraine — which includes the Patriot missile defense systems — Zelensky viewed it as a major shift in the relationship between the two allies.

*US secretary of state: Patriot air defense system included in $1.85 billion security assistance for Ukraine*
Form CNN's Kylie Atwood






US Secretary of State Antony Blinken speaks at the State Department in Washington, DC, on December 12. (Evelyn Hockstein/Pool/AFP/Getty Images)

US Secretary of State Antony Blinken announced an additional $1.85 billion in security assistance for Ukraine, including the first transfer of the Patriot missile defense system.
“Pursuant to a delegation of authority from the President, today I am authorizing our twenty-eighth drawdown of U.S. arms and equipment for Ukraine since August 2021. This $1 billion drawdown will provide Ukraine with expanded air defense and precision-strike capabilities, as well as additional munitions and critical equipment that Ukraine is using so effectively to defend itself on the battlefield,” Blinken said in a statement.
Blinken added that the Pentagon will also announce $850 million of new security assistance for Ukraine today. His statement followed a similar statement from the White House, all coming the same day as President Volodymyr Zelensky’s visit to Washington. 
The top US diplomat said that this new support comes as the Kremlin “has tried and failed to wipe Ukraine off the map” and is now seeking to “weaponize winter” with strikes on infrastructure.
The Patriot system is an advanced long-range air defense system that is highly effective at intercepting ballistic and cruise missiles. 


> “Today’s assistance for the first time includes the Patriot Air Defense System, capable of bringing down cruise missiles, short range ballistic missiles, and aircraft at a significantly higher ceiling than previously provided air defense systems,” Blinken said.


Blinken reiterated that the US will continue “to support Ukraine for as long as it takes, so that Kyiv can continue to defend itself and be in the strongest possible position at the negotiating table when the time comes.��


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604367125233090560


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605358434731163649


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604367125233090560


The weatherman sounds really bored.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

Putin will probably wait until the new congress before launching a new invasion from Belarus. The democrats will use it to immediately put the heat on the republicans in the house for another arms package and use it to divide the conservatives from the magats. It will be symbolic, Ukraine's needs will be covered already for such a thing and I don't think the Russians will get very far inside the border before dying in large numbers at the hands of mostly Ukrainain territorials. 

It will be a good way to single out and isolate the magats in the house as Trump goes down over the documents. Trump will keep them busy on the courthouse steps rioting with the mob, or call them RINOs if they don't go to the wall and beyond for him. Donald is rapidly shrinking though and the hawking the hero cards never helped his image at all, he will soon be small enough for Jack to handle with ease, as he is steadily whittled down to size and that size is small!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

Note the plane, for Russia to try and shoot it down would be an act of war against the USA, the last thing Vlad needs now.

*Zelensky says he is in Washington to thank the American people for their "much-needed support"*
From CNN's Radina Gigova 






Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky, left, is greeted by US chief of protocol Rufus Gifford after landing in the United States on Wednesday. (Ukrainian Presidency)

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky said Wednesday he is in Washington, DC, to thank the American people, US President Joe Biden and Congress for their "much-needed support."
"I am in Washington today to thank the American people, the President and the Congress for their much-needed support. And also to continue cooperation to bring our victory closer," Zelensky said in a post on his official Telegram channel.


> "I will hold a series of negotiations to strengthen the resilience and defense capabilities of Ukraine. In particular, we will discuss bilateral cooperation between Ukraine and the United States of America with US President Joseph Biden," he said.


"Next year, we must return the Ukrainian flag and freedom to our entire land, to all our people," he said. 
This is Zelensky's first overseas visit since Russia invaded his country in late February.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

read://https_www.theatlantic.com/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.theatlantic.com%2Fideas%2Farchive%2F2022%2F12%2Fvolodymyr-zelensky-visit-ukraine-united-states%2F672528%2F
*Zelensky Knows the Clock Is Ticking*
*Ukraine’s president is rushing to the United States for good reason.*





Ukrainian Presidential Press Office / AP

When Volodymyr Zelensky arrives in Washington—his first time leaving Ukraine since the Russian invasion last winter—he will find a city that is even more obsessed with itself than usual. The Republicans are about to take over the House with a tiny majority and a passel of empowered kooks, and a congressional committee has recommended that a former president of the United States be prosecuted for an attempt to defeat the constitutional transfer of power.

The American drama is important and the stakes for democracy are high, but President Zelensky will touch down in D.C. for a visit to the White House and a joint address to Congress after leaving a war zone where he and his compatriots are literally fighting for their lives and for the survival of their nation against a Russian dictator who intends to erase Ukraine as an independent state from the map.

Washington is already shutting down for the holidays, but the timing of Zelensky’s visit makes sense. Ukrainian cities have been bombarded by the Russians yet again over the past few days in an attempt to break the country’s will to fight. The ground war is otherwise in something like a strategic pause, as Russian President Vladimir Putin gives his forces time to regroup in advance of what will likely be another set of offensives. Putin is in Belarus—the logical jumping-off point for another run at Kyiv—where he is making a public show of giving a belly scratch to his favorite foreign sheepdog, Belarusian President Alexander Lukashenko.
Franklin Foer: A prayer for Volodymyr Zelensky

In the United States, meanwhile, the Biden administration is about to send a Patriot air-defense battery to Ukraine, an important addition to its ability to defend against Russian air and missile attacks. This is a significant step that will require training Ukrainians to operate the Patriot system and deepen cooperation between the United States, NATO, and Ukraine. Congress, meanwhile, is about to decide on sending billions more in aid. Ukraine needs this money not only to continue the fight but also for its people to survive as they face a harsh winter of violence from the man who vows not to end this war until Ukraine is under his control.

It seems apparent that Zelensky decided to make the trip to Washington because he is worried about the imminent GOP takeover of the House. He should be. Many of the Republicans who are about to become members of the majority—and to chair committees—have descended into reflexive mulishness about Ukraine, opposing whatever it is that President Joe Biden wants, solely as a matter of partisan showboating. Goaded on by the trolls and contrarians in the conservative press, people who professed to care little what was happening in Ukraine a year ago have pledged to exercise tight “oversight” of U.S. aid to Ukraine—as though the largest war in Europe since World War II is an over-budget consulting contract in suburban Virginia.

We do not yet know what Zelensky intends to say during this visit, particularly in his address to Congress. If all goes as planned, he will receive a boost in the international community from a handshake with Biden, who has done a masterful job of holding the Western alliance together in the face of Putin’s threats. (A White House meeting would also likely produce another jolt of vitriol in Moscow; the last missile barrage was almost certainly a response to the news about the Patriot missiles.) Zelensky is poised to move from being a beleaguered regional leader sending videos from a bunker to taking a place, well deserved and overdue, on the world stage as a statesman more than equal to the panicking KGB officer who is trying to kill him.
Anne Applebaum and Jeffrey Goldberg: Liberation without victory

The real question, though, is whether anything Zelensky can say will matter to a Republican Party that has decided to torment the ghost of Ronald Reagan by taking sides with a neo-imperial Soviet nostalgist.

Overall, of course, rank-and-file Republicans support aiding Ukraine against Russia. But the Trumpian GOP is now controlled by its fringe, the same activists and primary voters who wear the I’d rather be a Russian than a Democrat T-shirts. Although much of the aid for Ukraine (including the Patriot system) is already in the pipeline, GOP grandstanding for the base could create more danger for Ukraine by encouraging Putin to believe that America’s commitment to freedom will wane over time. Indeed, the Russian president’s decision to invade Ukraine, as _The New York Times_ reported this weekend, was predicated in part on his belief in the West’s weakness and short attention span.

Republicans performing for their base are unlikely to change their views now. But Zelensky is about to speak to all of America, and his presence in Washington will help remind people that this is not some esoteric foreign-policy tangle, but a brutal, bloody human contest between democracy and authoritarianism. His presence in front of a divided Congress might—at least, we can hope—help Americans ignore the cartoonish objections of right-wing pundits and strengthen the broader bipartisan coalition in the United States dedicated to protecting freedom in Europe and around the world.

The war in Ukraine is not over. When the Ukrainian president speaks on Wednesday, he will be a symbol not only of one nation’s struggle against the Kremlin, but of the global fight for democracy. Unfortunately, it is a fight with multiple fronts—and that includes Capitol Hill.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605612537550176256


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

Meanwhile back at the ranch...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605256356545835009


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605655819609116675


----------



## doughper (Dec 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Oregon?


Good guess. I really hate to say where online, but Eastern OR.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2022)

doughper said:


> Good guess. I really hate to say where online, but Eastern OR.


I’m in off-coast CA. Solid red on the map. 

I tell people that the populous coastal areas are Cali. The other 75% are culturally so different I call it ‘Fornia. I’m up to my armpits in red hats and no-maskers, sigh.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2022)

did this guy just flop out of the turnip truck or what?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605551130892636160


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605218177243582464

had too...js


----------



## doughper (Dec 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The other 75% are culturally so different I call it ‘Fornia. I’m up to my armpits in red hats and no-maskers, sigh.


Hell, ain't it? I really hesitate to say what they call immigrants from your state up here,
but wtf, all u can do is click ignore on me. They're called "Californicators" (quotes, mine).

I had a neighbor move in a couple years ago. He did a complete remodel of the house, took 6 months.
One day right after the work was done, he had a gathering of diesel, dual axeled trucks there, and about
a half dozen guys all standing around outside, all wearing red hats. Like it was a KKK meeting or something. WOW man!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

Here is what is in this month's performance bonus and when they kick Vlad's ass out and destroy his army, there will be a lot more to keep him out and busy elsewhere. People have made up their minds about Russia and Putin and this is the partial result, there are plenty of other lists from other allies too, Uncle Sam is by no means alone on this one, he has plenty of good company, but he carries the biggest bag of sticks by far.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> did this guy just flop out of the turnip truck or what?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605551130892636160


he's paid to say the shit he says...he's just steve bannon in russia. you're starting to see it in his eyes though, the maniacal gleam is gone, the grin is still there but his eyes are dead


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2022)

doughper said:


> Hell, ain't it? I really hesitate to say what they call immigrants from your state up here,
> but wtf, all u can do is click ignore on me. They're called "Californicators" (quotes, mine).
> 
> I had a neighbor move in a couple years ago. He did a complete remodel of the house, took 6 months.
> ...


Old joke, condensed. Three guys drinking beer.
The Texan flips his empty long-neck Bud into the air, draws an old Colt, and shoots the bottle out of the air.

The Californian finishes his Corona, flips it up, draws a Smith&Wesson and does same.

The Portlander flips his Fat Tire up, draws a Glock, shoots the Californian, catches the bottle on the way down.

Texan: wut

Portlander: We got more of those bastards than we know what to do with … but I gotta recycle this bottle!


----------



## doughper (Dec 21, 2022)

Paris? I didn't know Russia or the USSR took Paris. I thot that was Adolf, not the Ruskies. WTF does that mean?


----------



## doughper (Dec 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Old joke, condensed. Three guys drinking beer.
> The Texan flips his empty long-neck Bud into the air, draws an old Colt, and shoots the bottle out of the air.
> 
> The Californian finishes his Corona, flips it up, draws a Smith&Wesson and does same.
> ...


Old joke, but I'm a rube, I guess, nevah hoid it...
...and...
Fat Tire I hadda google it. Still a rube. Nevah hoid a it.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2022)

doughper said:


> Old joke, but I'm a rube, I guess, nevah hoid it...
> ...and...
> Fat Tire I hadda google it. Still a rube. Nevah hoid a it.


I needed a well-known Oregon microbrew. Their tripel is ambrosia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

Where was Kevin, the GOP house leader? Maybe he didn't want to get sucker punched on the Rotunda!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605712314983931910


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605681082048946187


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605662031931002880


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

Someone else visited during a wartime Christmas 81 years ago, on Dec 7th America was attacked and Winston was delighted to have an ally and some experience to share with congress and FDR. That war changed history in a hurry and the world was much different after, this war has that potential too by ending the Russian empire and creating a bunch of new countries while changing the map of Europe and Asia. A major enemy and threat to liberal democracies will be destroyed, Putin made many enemies and they accumulate, he made one too many in Ukraine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605706046424522752


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

*Snyder: Ukrainians Have Put Prospect Of Larger War 'Beyond The Horizon'*
Yale University Professor Timothy Snyder joins MSNBC's Lawrence O'Donnell to react to Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy's visit to Washington and joint address to Congress, his first trip outside of Ukraine since the start of the invasion.


----------



## ANC (Dec 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605681082048946187


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

*Two Very Different Meetings With Zelenskyy, With Two Very Different U.S. Presidents*

Morning Joe compares and contrasts Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy's 2019 U.N. meeting with then-President Trump and Zelenskyy's meeting with President Biden on Wednesday.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605919631289589767


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2022)

i'd rather liked Zalensky's speech last night.....props


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

I noticed the maga republicans appear to be shrinking and as Donald goes down they will shrink even more. Joe was wise to single them out and isolate them from the conservative republicans, allowing Mitch a way back into normal politics, politics he will lose over the long run. The fascist elements inside the GOP must be isolated and Ukraine funding is one way to do it with the geopolitical bargain of the century. Another way to isolate them is through J6 prosecutions and investigations, the rest will run from trouble and that is what they will have.

Many times in the past America wished it had such allies against Russia, determined, brave and committed to liberal democracy at the grassroots level. They know how to deal with the Russians, they know them very well and everybody in Ukraine speaks Russian, Ukrainians will tell you that. Give them the weapons and financial support and they will do the rest, eventually Russia will pay for it all or most of their own destruction since we already have their money in the bank.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605738711081275392


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think there are two other factors here to consider.
> One is “how many extra deaths were there compared to the hypothetical development of the pandemic in US had the CDC not been impeded in their job etc.?” It’ll be a smaller number. Considering what a bastard this virus is still being, maybe a lot smaller.
> 
> The other is that Covid hasn’t left us with amputees and other cripples to remind us of the war. As a youngster visiting Europe I was always impressed by the seat up by the team’s door, reserved in big letters for war wounded and sometimes occupied by old folk missing limbs.


I agree w/that,and certainly had no intent on diminishing the multitude of ravages left by war,not only the visual ,amputees or burns etc,but also the mentally scarred who IMO don't receive the support they deserve.VA hospitals should be better funded and these vets should lack for NOTHING.That so many organizations are looking for donations in this regard show that the gov. funding of VA affairs is woefully lacking. Shit Roman legionnaires were given land and revered status for their service. Don't forget the long Covid dilemma though,it's confounding doctors,and is a overlooked statistic when taking into account Covid's ravage.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2022)

READ: Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky's remarks to Congress | CNN Politics


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky addressed a joint meeting of Congress in Washington, DC, on Wednesday, marking his first visit outside of Ukraine since the Russian invasion began in February. Read his remarks as transcribed by CNN.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

*Lawrence: History Was Made With Zelenskyy’s Speech To Congress*

MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell considers Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy’s speech to a joint session of Congress 81 years after Prime Minister Winston Churchill delivered his own historic wartime speech to Congress.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 22, 2022)

doughper said:


> I just know so many intelligent, smart (much smarter than I ever hoped to be) people who stand
> by that bastard and seem (altho, i can't believe they really believe it) to believe that the election
> was rigged, just like the bastard says it was. And then there are the flat earthers...:sigh: I gotta say
> that i live in a highly right wing district. Dems don't even get on the ballot here. Our district went
> ...


Texas is a big,proud, and powerful state,but yeah I wish it's people were more open minded,being pragmatic and fair on issues and trying to understand people by walking in their shoes a bit before hating on them doesn't make you a far lefter. But I wouldn't go off on anyone other their over politics w/out wearing body armor.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Texas is a big,proud, and powerful state,but yeah I wish it's people were more open minded,being pragmatic and fair on issues and trying to understand people by walking in their shoes a bit before hating on them doesn't make you a far lefter. But I wouldn't go off on anyone other their over politics w/out wearing body armor.


texas isn't that bad, true we have a lot of idiots and stupid people, there is a portion who understand and has empathy


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He has to make the trip now because traitors will soon be running the house, at least until some of them are indicted and that might take the steam out of the rest after Trump goes down. Right now Joe and Mitch have him covered, but the magats have got their faces stuck in Putin's ass crack.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605556845690490880


I'd like ti know the security details surrounding Zelinsky's flight from Poland over the Atlantic,to summons a guess I'd surmise it included a AWACs,a F-18 Growler or equivalent electronic jamming platform,2 F-22's off in the distance,and 2 F-16's visually off Zelinsky's wingtips.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I'd like ti know the security details surrounding Zelinsky's flight from Poland over the Atlantic,to summons a guess I'd surmise it included a AWACs,a F-18 Growler or equivalent electronic jamming platform,2 F-22's off in the distance,and 2 F-16's visually off Zelinsky's wingtips.


He is traveling on a US government plane as the honored guest of the President of the USA, attempting to attack it would be a fatal mistake that would not end there, but in a fucking nightmare in Moscow.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I agree w/that,and certainly had no intent on diminishing the multitude of ravages left by war,not only the visual ,amputees or burns etc,but also the mentally scarred who IMO don't receive the support they deserve.VA hospitals should be better funded and these vets should lack for NOTHING.That so many organizations are looking for donations in this regard show that the gov. funding of VA affairs is woefully lacking. Shit Roman legionnaires were given land and revered status for their service. Don't forget the long Covid dilemma though,it's confounding doctors,and is a overlooked statistic when taking into account Covid's ravage.


Yup. Long Covid is a vexatious mystery. One of this virus’s nastier features.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> texas isn't that bad, true we have a lot of idiots and stupid people, there is a portion who understand and has empathy


We're ALL Americans man, We inevitably clash over political issues but when Americans hate on one another it only serves to put a smile on our adversary's faces, look at Boehner/Pelosi and Bush/M.Obama there are huge gaps in their political views yet they maintain warm relationships,that's where are political situation used to be as Americans,not the hate filled BS that goes on now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> We're ALL Americans man, We inevitably clash over political issues but when Americans hate on one another it only serves to put a smile on our adversary's faces, look at Boehner/Pelosi and Bush/M.Obama there are huge gaps in their political views yet they maintain warm relationships,that's where are political situation used to be as Americans,not the hate filled BS that goes on now.


very true


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I'd like ti know the security details surrounding Zelinsky's flight from Poland over the Atlantic,to summons a guess I'd surmise it included a AWACs,a F-18 Growler or equivalent electronic jamming platform,2 F-22's off in the distance,and 2 F-16's visually off Zelinsky's wingtips.


Let's say they tried and killed him and Americans too on a US government plane. F-16s, warthogs, ATACMs and a couple of C130 gunships to deal with those pesky human wave attacks, among other things like massive aid and seizure of all Russian assets in the USA and turned over to Ukraine, would be the immediate response. In addition to that, Joe would make sure Putin was a dead man, America can't do the fucker, but the UK and others can! It would be an act of war and treated as such, but no boots on the ground or nukes would be needed. Ukraine will do all the punishing required, just give them the means and they will make the fuckers howl and dance. Kill their president and it will be open season on Vlad, the Kremlin is only 300 miles from their border and they would be dropping drones and cruise missiles on it with 1000 pound warheads at a steady rate! Besides the lights would be out in Moscow for the rest of the winter...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> We're ALL Americans man, We inevitably clash over political issues but when Americans hate on one another it only serves to put a smile on our adversary's faces, look at Boehner/Pelosi and Bush/M.Obama there are huge gaps in their political views yet they maintain warm relationships,that's where are political situation used to be as Americans,not the hate filled BS that goes on now.


Unless, of course, power grid.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i'd rather liked Zalensky's speech last night.....props


I liked how he came in his "work clothes",all business,a man trying to save his beloved country,that guy has come a LONG way from his first visit looking uncomfortable while Mr. Orange tried to corrupt him and treated him as inferior,which wasn't surprising considering the source.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I liked how he came in his "work clothes",all business,a man trying to save his beloved country,that guy has come a LONG way from his first visit looking uncomfortable while Mr. Orange tried to corrupt him and treated him as inferior,which wasn't surprising considering the source.


Not the first or last time he would not be putin his place.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Let's say they tried and killed him and Americans too on a US government plane. F-16s, warthogs, ATACMs and a couple of C130 gunships to deal with those pesky human wave attacks, among other things like massive aid and seizure of all Russian assets in the USA and turned over to Ukraine, would be the immediate response. In addition to that, Joe would make sure Putin was a dead man, America can't do the fucker, but the UK and others can! It would be an act of war and treated as such, but no boots on the ground or nukes would be needed. Ukraine will do all the punishing required, just give them the means and they will make the fuckers howl and dance. Kill their president and it will be open season on Vlad, the Kremlin is only 300 miles from their border and they would be dropping drones and cruise missiles on it with 1000 pound warheads at a steady rate! Besides the lights would be out in Moscow for the rest of the winter...


I hear ya,that's why I've given kudos to Ukraine's security services cause you know how happy Putin would be if he could get to him,With the prior Russian influence in Ukraine I was almost certainly expecting FSB agents already in place in "sleeper" mode ready to pounce at the beginning of hostilities. As I've said before I was braced for assassination attempts and acts of sabotage almost immediately running the gamut from poisonings,sniperings,to govt. buildings blowing up on day 1. The Ukrainian intelligence performance has been downright exceptional when taking the reach,tenacity, familiararity,and notoriety of their opponent.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I liked how he came in his "work clothes",all business,a man trying to save his beloved country,that guy has come a LONG way from his first visit looking uncomfortable while Mr. Orange tried to corrupt him and treated him as inferior,which wasn't surprising considering the source.


you know the more and more i look at Helsinki summit, i think the orange idiot was told told to look the other way with Ukraine. I mean come on, how can one cannot look at the build up of force on the border between the Federation and Ukraine.......and then the orange idiot tries to extort him....

with Zelensky walking in, in his buisness atire just coming from a battelfield to deliever a speech like that......and then to present an actually battle flag from the region.....that's props all around


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Not the first or last time he would not be putin his place.


He is a thorn of epic proportions concerning Putin,on a lighter note I contrast Putin's rage to that of Inspector Clusoe's boss in the "Pink Panther"


BudmanTX said:


> you know the more and more i look at Helsinki summit, i think the orange idiot was told told to look the other way with Ukraine. I mean come on, how can one cannot look at the build up of force on the border between the Federation and Ukraine.......and then the orange idiot tries to extort him....
> 
> with Zelensky walking in, in his buisness atire just coming from a battelfield to deliever a speech like that......and then to present an actually battle flag from the region.....that's props all around


Zelinsky,small in stature,BIG heart and balls


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2022)

my sentiments exactly my friend....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605930742222970880
take that


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I hear ya,that's why I've given kudos to Ukraine's security services cause you know how happy Putin would be if he could get to him,With the prior Russian influence in Ukraine I was almost certainly expecting FSB agents already in place in "sleeper" mode ready to pounce at the beginning of hostilities. As I've said before I was braced for assassination attempts and acts of sabotage almost immediately running the gamut from poisonings,sniperings,to govt. buildings blowing up on day 1. The Ukrainian intelligence performance has been downright exceptional when taking the reach,tenacity, familiararity,and notoriety of their opponent.


i'm pretty sure they tried, and i read that at least one unit had direct orders to capture or kill Zelensky, but they walked into a shit show of their own making. they have done a great job protecting him, and other important officials. i guess it's easier to want to protect someone you actually respect, than an asshole like trump...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

Looks like the isolation of the magats is underway on Foxnews too, Mitch represents the rich and they want power and tax cuts, not more stupidity. When Donald goes down they are gonna try and regain control over the GOP, but will have to deal with or drive out Trump's base. If Donald is running around for another few months freaking out about getting indicted, he might march his base outta the GOP into the Trump party and do the house cleaning for them.









GOP hardliners refuse to clap, stand for Zelenskyy as Ukrainian president asks for more money


A handful of hardliner GOPers refused to clap, stand or even attend Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenksyy's address to Congress on Wednesday, showing a rift in the party.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2022)

oh you think that's bad ck this shit out.......guess who was on Russian TV....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605927757770330114
fucking asshat....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> he might march his base outta the GOP into the Trump party and do the house cleaning for them.


that would be awesome...most of them would lose their seats in the next elections, and seasoned democrats would be running against the freshmen republicans that would replace those that left. trump's party itself would be a ridiculous joke, maybe a few of the stupidest places, like greens and boebert's districts would re-elect them, but they would have ZERO committees, ZERO influence, ZERO power...they wouldn't get elected twice, after not producing ANYTHING for their districts, AND being tied to trump...
of course, that's only an issue IF they aren't all indicted and convicted before '24.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that would be awesome...most of them would lose their seats in the next elections, and seasoned democrats would be running against the freshmen republicans that would replace those that left. trump's party itself would be a ridiculous joke, maybe a few of the stupidest places, like greens and boebert's districts would re-elect them, but they would have ZERO committees, ZERO influence, ZERO power...they wouldn't get elected twice, after not producing ANYTHING for their districts, AND being tied to trump...
> of course, that's only an issue IF they aren't all indicted and convicted before '24.


The magats leaving is what they fear most, they want to be able to use them while not directly pandering to them. Donald will march them out as he's going to jail and threatened to do it before. He will march them straight into the wilderness where they will starve for lack of money, the slick con artists will desert them and only the true lunatics will remain as leaders and their primary purpose will be to get Donald sprung from prison! I don't think he has the time to do it, but he might have time to damage the GOP trying, if they lose 10% more of their base nationally they are fucked, even with minority rule. Joe and the democrats will win in the end by isolating the magats and forcing Mitch to shit them out like a bad meal and a high fever that is breaking.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605683462496784385


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605683462496784385


well except that one guy, he's asleep....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605683462496784385


They had the same look at Jonestown before they drank the Koolaid and died... "Welcome to the Russian suicide pact, first I'm sending you all to Ukraine to personally assess the situation, those that survive, report back to me"!

Vlad needed an attention grabber to start it off with a band!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

See, the magat rats are jumping ship, Ted Cruz next perhaps! Considering both of them could be facing indictments over J6 and election crimes in Georgia, they might be wise to come around to the side of liberal democracy, both these guys are lawyers and know what might await them and so does Mitch. When the shit hits the fan next year over Trump in the courts, they will need to run hard to avoid getting any on themselves. Ron Johnson could be in trouble too, for trying to pass along fake electors from his state to Pence on the floor, that is furtherance of a conspiracy, or Jack might think it is.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605684943291650048


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> you know the more and more i look at Helsinki summit, i think the orange idiot was told told to look the other way with Ukraine. I mean come on, how can one cannot look at the build up of force on the border between the Federation and Ukraine.......and then the orange idiot tries to extort him....
> 
> with Zelensky walking in, in his buisness atire just coming from a battelfield to deliever a speech like that......and then to present an actually battle flag from the region.....that's props all around


The quid pro quo that Putin wanted in exchange for helping Trump get elected in 2016 was exactly what you say.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> you know the more and more i look at Helsinki summit, i think the orange idiot was told told to look the other way with Ukraine. I mean come on, how can one cannot look at the build up of force on the border between the Federation and Ukraine.......and then the orange idiot tries to extort him....
> 
> with Zelensky walking in, in his buisness atire just coming from a battelfield to deliever a speech like that......and then to present an actually battle flag from the region.....that's props all around


It was kinda the elephant in the room, in more ways than one... 

Zelensky and Ukraine are the link between Putin and Trump and one of the reasons for the near destruction of the state department, who have sprung back to life under Joe. Between Joe and Zelensky they foiled a plot right out of a fiction novel, they share a bit of a bond over that too, both recognize the struggle for liberal democracy is happing in America too and he did speak at yet another battle site for it. First came the battle for the capitol in DC on J6, then the battle for the capitol in Kyiv, both struggles continue.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> well except that one guy, he's asleep....


i count at least 8 that could be asleep...or just dreaming about standing up and shooting putin in the face...or is that just my dream?


----------



## HGCC (Dec 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I noticed the maga republicans appear to be shrinking and as Donald goes down they will shrink even more. Joe was wise to single them out and isolate them from the conservative republicans, allowing Mitch a way back into normal politics, politics he will lose over the long run. The fascist elements inside the GOP must be isolated and Ukraine funding is one way to do it with the geopolitical bargain of the century. Another way to isolate them is through J6 prosecutions and investigations, the rest will run from trouble and that is what they will have.
> 
> Many times in the past America wished it had such allies against Russia, determined, brave and committed to liberal democracy at the grassroots level. They know how to deal with the Russians, they know them very well and everybody in Ukraine speaks Russian, Ukrainians will tell you that. Give them the weapons and financial support and they will do the rest, eventually Russia will pay for it all or most of their own destruction since we already have their money in the bank.
> 
> ...


I don't care for Mitch or his politics, but its a wedge I think needs to be driven home. If there are normalish republicans they need to split from trump. He's just dogshit and they keep stepping in it; they will continue to do so until they start picking it up. 

It's a great spot to try and work together, should be easy to pull bipartisan support.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2022)

interesting....looks like someone is in Crimea


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605990359791677441
the flag is flying


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

*Hear retired lt. general's reaction to Putin's latest threat about troop deployment*

Lt. Gen. Mark Hertling (Ret.) says that Vladimir Putin's latest threat that Russia will be increasing troop deployments is "probably a lot of bluster" and says Russian soldiers in the field have lost confidence in their leadership.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605983279076626432


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

*The making of a young Hero of Ukraine – BBC News*

Families across the country are without power because of Russian attacks, and some are missing family members who were killed in the conflict.

Since the war began, the BBC has been following one soldier - Lt Eugene Gromadskyi - as he fights to defend his country at great personal cost.

BBC correspondent Quentin Sommerville and camera-journalist Darren Conway joined him at an undisclosed location, near Kupyiansk in the country’s east, where fighting continues amid appalling winter conditions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

*EXCLUSIVE: The Chechen jihadis fighting Putin in Ukraine*

338,627 views Dec 22, 2022 #skynews #ukraine #putin
Sky News has been given unprecedented access to one of Russia's most elusive enemies in the war in Ukraine. Chechen separatists have been battling President Putin's forces in Ukraine since 2014. They told Sky News the West is not doing enough to defeat Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

Oh, I can see this one going down in flames, she ain't Donald and you don't attack your own in the GOP. The magats like her will be cut out of the herd, more of them will jump ship over Ukraine as Trump goes down. She was involved in J6 up to her eyeballs too and a potential target for Jack. If he turns Meadows, a lot of congress people and Trump cronies would be in deep shit, Mark could blow it wide open and he will be desperate for a deal or he will go down with Donald and die in prison. If they haven't shaken him loose from Trumps ass yet, when they convict Trump over the documents it will, Mark was involved in that too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606062249344307200


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

Zelensky got a bonus, America is now joining Canada is seizing Russian oligarch money and giving it to Ukraine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606001218567839744


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

The magats are pushing this horseshit, but is the base buying it? White Christians using guns to defend their freedom from big government has been a theme with them forever and Putin is the biggest government of all. Many republicans are still hawks and uncomfortable being in bed with Russia a traditional enemy of America for generations. Who else has so many nukes pointed at you and represents an existential threat to America? The love of Russia and Putin will go away with Trump and when he is gone so will it.

So it makes me wonder if this shit sticks with the base, foxnews is offering conflicting narratives on Ukraine and the Russian propaganda and trolling machine is going full blast, at least on twitter where they show up the most.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606105185151258624


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

Who knows what or who this clown is a bot, a Russia, American or Canadian useful idiot, Twitter is full of this shit and the volume of it does not reflect public sentiment. Elon is a fascist asshole and that's about it, twitter has turned into a sewer of disinformation and Ukrainian voices are being silenced in favor of pro Russian ones retweeted endlessly by bots.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606094475570577414


----------



## HGCC (Dec 23, 2022)

Funny as hell that green and boebert got in a fight and the pedo with wild hair picked sides.

"So....I hear you're into guys with issues involving minors. You married a guy that showed some kids his dick...girl you don't even want to know what I get up to. How do you think I keep my hair so tall."


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm pretty sure they tried, and i read that at least one unit had direct orders to capture or kill Zelensky, but they walked into a shit show of their own making. they have done a great job protecting him, and other important officials. i guess it's easier to want to protect someone you actually respect, than an asshole like trump...


I just assumed from all the prior Russian influence in Ukraine that the place would literally be overflowing w/FSB agents,and pretty much figured that they even had someone on the inside and thought Zelinsky would be lucky to live about a week when Putin invaded. Thankfully it looks like we can add intelligence failure to Russia's military failure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

Looks like visiting Uncle Joe did him a world of good, much less stressed since the massive show of support in America. Like Churchill said after he was told of pearl harbor, "I slept the sleep of the saved", after Hitler declared war on America a few days later, he slept even better! Zel looks much better the rest did him good.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606217626866176000


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

Zelensky's visit to DC must have had Vlad watching and to the extent he has a heart, it must have sank! His mood must have been depressed as much as Zelensky's was obviously buoyed up. I'm sure the visit got top billing back home in Ukraine and was a real morale booster. He is doing an excellent job and so is his general, he is getting the resources and weapons and the general is putting them to the most efficient use. After seeing what corruption did for the Russians, the Ukrainians have a low tolerance for it lately as is revealed by their contempt. Russian corruption was their greatest ally and they know it, it ruined not just for the military, but the whole government and society.






*'Shocked': Russia expert explains why Putin's change of word is significant*

195,526 views Dec 23, 2022 #CNN #News
Russian President Vladimir Putin used the word "war" to refer to the conflict in Ukraine, the first known time he has publicly deviated from his carefully crafted description of Moscow's invasion as a "special military operation" 10 months after it began. CNN contributor Jill Dougherty explains the significance.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Zelensky's visit to DC must have had Vlad watching and to the extent he has a heart, it must have sank! His mood must have been depressed as much as Zelensky's was obviously buoyed up. I'm sure the visit got top billing back home in Ukraine and was a real morale booster. He is doing an excellent job and so is his general, he is getting the resources and weapons and the general is putting them to the most efficient use. After seeing what corruption did for the Russians, the Ukrainians have a low tolerance for it lately as is revealed by their contempt. Russian corruption was their greatest ally and they know it, it ruined not just for the military, but the whole government and society.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah he did use that word, such a surprise huh


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

Zelensky was a comedian and his top General aspired to be one too, in his younger life. Most comedians have one thing in common, a low tolerance for bullshit and that is what corruption is, bullshit. One runs the government and the other runs the military, if you are corrupt in Ukraine now, you are sweating, don't get caught, because there are people looking. Corruption destroys countries and they want to build one, this lesson they have learned from the Russians too, and the war drove home the point and the remaining corrupt oligarchs out. Zelenskiy is winning on the home front too and EU membership will cement this attitude and the principles of good leaders are emulated my those under them in the government and military.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2022)

Russia Secretly Gave $300 Million to Political Parties and Officials Worldwide, U.S. Says


A U.S. intelligence review found that Russian agencies and figures aimed to exert political influence abroad and sway elections on behalf of the Kremlin.




www.nytimes.com





makes me wonder how much the useful idiots got....hmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2022)

we have a small matter of a plane, Girkin.....so which side are you playing for now.....



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606205747192274944
looks like there is a little feud gonna happen


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> we have a small matter of a plane, Girkin.....so which side are you playing for now.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't Vlad send him to the front in Ukraine with DO NOT RETURN on his orders?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Didn't Vlad send him to the front in Ukraine with DO NOT RETURN on his orders?


i think so, he was also sent on some kind of vacay as well....my best judgement think he's gonna defect...i do know he's wanted at the hague for that airliner thing...and he's also been very vocal lately ......so i think something is up....we'll have to watch and see......the same poster of that has some vid of Girkin to, talking to a reporter or something


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2022)

Happy Birthday, hope you love the gift UA gave you


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605901089567645696


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> we have a small matter of a plane, Girkin.....so which side are you playing for now.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've never seen two pieces of shit fight each other before, it might be interesting, as long as both get flushed at the end...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've never seen two pieces of shit fight each other before, it might be interesting, as long as both get flushed at the end...


oh i have a feeling they both with be flushed....right down the ol tubes


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've never seen two pieces of shit fight each other before, it might be interesting, as long as both get flushed at the end...


Mitch and Donald, MTG and Bobo the clown...


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Oh, I can see this one going down in flames, she ain't Donald and you don't attack your own in the GOP. The magats like her will be cut out of the herd, more of them will jump ship over Ukraine as Trump goes down. She was involved in J6 up to her eyeballs too and a potential target for Jack. If he turns Meadows, a lot of congress people and Trump cronies would be in deep shit, Mark could blow it wide open and he will be desperate for a deal or he will go down with Donald and die in prison. If they haven't shaken him loose from Trumps ass yet, when they convict Trump over the documents it will, Mark was involved in that too.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606062249344307200


Nice. Now I know the names of twelve worthy conservatives. It's a start. Thanks, MG.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

Priceless... A classic, Joe will piss himself laughing.






*Comrade Carlson Reacts*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606182847663964160


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606338633736364033


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Nice. Now I know the names of twelve worthy conservatives. It's a start. Thanks, MG.


12/49... I'd say they were a bunch of fascists! Mitch has his work cutout trying to put lipstick on that pig.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

The Ukrainians are not taking that many loses, compared to the Russians, by fighting defensively and smarter when counter attacking. The also have new battalions of troops training at home, in Poland, The UK and other European allies and they are showing up in battalion sized groups every week and put into troop rotations or new units with highly experienced NCOs. When they are trained by other countries they are usually equipped for winter fighting by them too and probably have small arms and body armor as well as helmets and boots. Unlike Russia, Ukraine is keeping most of it's experienced troops alive to lead future troops with high morale. People talk about Russian manpower, Ukraine hasn't even scratched the surface with a population of 40 million and more than a million under arms, most very useful territorials, who mostly live at home and are paid a fraction of the army troops, unless deployed outside their area.






*23 Dec: Russians MADE A HUGE MISTAKE. Attempt to Draw Away Ukrainians Failed | War in Ukraine*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606378150769922049


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606068839086624769


----------



## printer (Dec 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606378150769922049


Can not find any news in Russia of Putin calling for an immediate end to the war.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2022)

printer said:


> Can not find any news in Russia of Putin calling for an immediate end to the war.


I looked also. Afaik the only value of tweeted news is irritainment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

printer said:


> Can not find any news in Russia of Putin calling for an immediate end to the war.


I dunno if it's a joke, or they know something, but 100K dead mobiks in a few days is fantastical. 

The Russians have been going hard at it in the east to little effect and it looks like the anvil that will break them. They are attacking in the mud using infantry unsupported by armor mostly. The Ukrainians appear to be waiting for the ground to freeze before moving, but what the Russians are doing is a bonus for them and the Russians are as stupid as a stumps for murdering their men like this.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606378150769922049


Good then all the ruZZian soldiers will be back home for Christmas.....don't let the door hit you in the ass.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Good then all the ruZZian soldiers will be back home for Christmas.....don't let the door hit you in the ass.


Dunno how true it is, thought it was interesting because I figure the Russians in the field are near collapse and getting slaughtered in the east literally by the trainload daily 500 and 600 dead a day are not uncommon and 50% mortality for the badly wounded on top of that. They are attacking at the stupidest time possible, nothing can move except on the roads, so it is largely unsupported infantry up against defensive positions using drones, artillery and mortars, killing most of them before they ever get in sight of the trenches where machine gun fire will kill what's left!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I dunno if it's a joke, or they know something, but 100K dead mobiks in a few days is fantastical.
> 
> The Russians have been going hard at it in the east to little effect and it looks like the anvil that will break them. They are attacking in the mud using infantry unsupported by armor mostly. The Ukrainians appear to be waiting for the ground to freeze before moving, but what the Russians are doing is a bonus for them and the Russians are as stupid as a stumps for murdering their men like this.


The 100k figure is from day 1.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The 100k figure is from day 1.


3, but it is way to high unless they nuked them in a bunch


----------



## printer (Dec 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I dunno if it's a joke, or they know something, but 100K dead mobiks in a few days is fantastical.
> 
> The Russians have been going hard at it in the east to little effect and it looks like the anvil that will break them. They are attacking in the mud using infantry unsupported by armor mostly. The Ukrainians appear to be waiting for the ground to freeze before moving, but what the Russians are doing is a bonus for them and the Russians are as stupid as a stumps for murdering their men like this.


The Russian news says the Russians are waiting for the ground to freeze before going on major assaults.

Also the 100,000 number is dead and wounded.

"In November, Milley put the number of dead and wounded Russian soldiers at 100,000, and that could fall on the low side. "









The Russia-Ukraine war and its ramifications for Russia


Nine months into Russia’s latest invasion of Ukraine, the outcome of the war remains unclear but some major ramifications for Russia and its relations with Ukraine, Europe, and the United States have come into focus.




www.brookings.edu


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 3, but it is way to high unless they nuked them in a bunch


cite your source.









Russia losses in Ukraine surpass 100k


Ukraine's armed forces said Wednesday's fighting killed 600 Russian troops, as Moscow reached another grim milestone.



www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

printer said:


> The Russian news says the Russians are waiting for the ground to freeze before going on major assaults.


At the rate they are piling up bodies with constant attacks in the east, they won't have much left when the ground does freeze.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> cite your source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the tweet in bad English "& have lost more than 100,000 soldiers in a 3days military operations".


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> From the tweet in bad English "& have lost more than 100,000 soldiers in a 3days military operations".


that was how long the operation was supposed to last, he was speaking ironically.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

One also needs to remember conditions and the state of the Russian mobiks. They could be losing large numbers of men to frost bite and hypothermia, it could be killing more of them than the Ukrainians.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that was how long the operation was supposed to last, he was speaking ironically.


I've been looking for signs the Russians are cracking and if they are it would be a reason for Vlad to seek peace, he has no choice. A collapse or mutiny of the army in Ukraine would add to his humiliation and he would seek to get out before it happened, they are at the end of their rope. Zelensky in DC must have made an impression on them, if not Vlad, when the ground freezes the Ukrainians are gonna go through them like shit through a goose, probably on two fronts at once until they crack and then they get into their rear with a blitzkrieg and start cutting them off and chopping them up.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> From the tweet in bad English "& have lost more than 100,000 soldiers in a 3days military operations".


Roger snapped it into focus for me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

printer said:


> The Russian news says the Russians are waiting for the ground to freeze before going on major assaults.
> 
> Also the 100,000 number is dead and wounded.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606385163025408002

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606397422648926216


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

Here are the peace terms...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606429409912803328


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606385163025408002
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606397422648926216


good. the more they fuck up the daily lives of their citizens, the faster those citizens will get tired of their shit and do something about it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good. the more they fuck up the daily lives of their citizens, the faster those citizens will get tired of their shit and do something about it.


I can't see the Ukrainians passing up the chance to break through when the ground freezes and roll up lot's of prisoners. Winter is different than summer and cut off troops don't last as long, there is no cover. I figure winter is taking a Helluva toll on the Russians and will reduce their fighting effectiveness much more than the Ukrainians, even maintenance becomes factor. Did they sell off the antifreeze for vehicles, or are the running water in the engines? Do they have gloves and boots? winter gear? stoves? body armor?


----------



## printer (Dec 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606385163025408002
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606397422648926216


And the rest of Putin's quote.

“All conflicts, armed conflicts too, end one way or another with some kind of negotiations,” Putin said as he accused Zelensky of refusing to negotiate.

“We never refused, it was the Ukrainian leadership that refused itself to conduct negotiations … sooner or later any party to the conflict will sit down and negotiate and the sooner those opposing us realize it, the better,” he said.

“We have never given up on it.”








For first known time in public, Putin calls fighting in Ukraine a 'war' | CNN


Russian President Vladimir Putin on Thursday used the word "war" to refer to the conflict in Ukraine, the first known time he has publicly deviated from his carefully crafted description of Moscow's invasion as a "special military operation" 10 months after it began.




www.cnn.com






Not quite "I am ready to negotiate with you and lose."

*The Russian Foreign Ministry called the conditions for the start of discussions of security guarantees*
_*There will be no talk about security guarantees as long as NATO instructors and mercenaries remain in Ukraine , and also until the realities defined by Russia on the ground are recognized*, said Alexander Darchiev , director of the North American Department of the Russian Foreign Ministry . TASS writes about this ._

He named the conditions for starting a discussion of this issue. According to the diplomat, the West should stop "pumping" Ukraine with weapons and support the regime of President Volodymyr Zelensky . The Russian Foreign Ministry is not ready for negotiations while there are mercenaries and NATO instructors in Kiev , he said. In addition, "certain realities on earth" must be recognized.

“It is premature to start any serious negotiations on security guarantees in relation to Ukraine and the Euro-Atlantic region. The ball is now on the American side of the field, ”said the representative of the ministry.

Earlier, the Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) spoke about the increase in the number of NATO instructors on the line of contact in the Donbass. At the same time, the instructors of the North Atlantic Alliance not only train the military personnel of the Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU), but also become the head of the Ukrainian army units.








МИД России назвал условия для начала обсуждений гарантий безопасности


В министерстве иностранных дел России рассказали, что разговора о гарантиях безопасности не будет, пока на Украине остаются инструкторы НАТО и наемники, а также пока не будут признаны определенные РФ реалии на земле. «Преждевременно затевать сколь-нибудь серьезные переговоры», — отметили в...




lenta-ru.translate.goog


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2022)

printer said:


> And the rest of Putin's quote.
> 
> “All conflicts, armed conflicts too, end one way or another with some kind of negotiations,” Putin said as he accused Zelensky of refusing to negotiate.
> 
> ...


why am i not surprised.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

printer said:


> And the rest of Putin's quote.
> 
> “All conflicts, armed conflicts too, end one way or another with some kind of negotiations,” Putin said as he accused Zelensky of refusing to negotiate.
> 
> ...


The consensus is he must be driven out of Ukraine and his army broken. The question is, at what point given the winter conditions and the ground freezing, does his army crack, on one front or another? The spirit may be strong, but the army required to pull it off weak. When the conditions allow the Ukrainians will begin and then we will see, cold weather is what they want for the army, not so much for the civilians. Cold weather will allow them to leverage their equipment and logistics superiority over the Russians who are not ready for the cold.

So when the Russian army in Ukraine cracks, what will Vlad do? They expect an attack from the north, but might not wait for it to happen before breaking it up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 24, 2022)

printer said:


> And the rest of Putin's quote.
> 
> “All conflicts, armed conflicts too, end one way or another with some kind of negotiations,” Putin said as he accused Zelensky of refusing to negotiate.
> 
> ...


well, then, there'll never be peace between Ukraine and russia...so i guess we should just step up aid till the Ukraines can stomp on putin so bad he'll accept THEIR terms...
putin wants to be seen as winning when hes not...he wants to call shots when he's out of ammo...
i don't give a fuck what putin wants, and i don't think the Ukrainians do either. at this point, he NEEDS to be publicly humiliated so badly that he will never show his face in public again. so keep mobilizing, keep launching missiles that you can't afford to replace, and the Ukrainians will keep rebuilding, keep killing orcs...and we'll keep helping, till they quit sending them and realize they aren't calling fucking shit


----------



## printer (Dec 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, then, there'll never be peace between Ukraine and russia...so i guess we should just step up aid till the Ukraines can stomp on putin so bad he'll accept THEIR terms...
> putin wants to be seen as winning when hes not...he wants to call shots when he's out of ammo...
> i don't give a fuck what putin wants, and i don't think the Ukrainians do either. at this point, he NEEDS to be publicly humiliated so badly that he will never show his face in public again. so keep mobilizing, keep launching missiles that you can't afford to replace, and the Ukrainians will keep rebuilding, keep killing orcs...and we'll keep helping, till they quit sending them and realize they aren't calling fucking shit


*Zelensky condemns Russia as ‘absolute evil’ after deadly Christmas Eve strikes on Kherson *
Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky condemned Russia as “absolute evil” on Saturday after a series of deadly strikes were launched on the city of Kherson on Christmas Eve. 

Zelensky posted photos of the damage inflicted to the city, which Ukraine retook from Russia last month, on his Telegram profile, saying that this is the “real life” of Ukrainians. He said the areas that Russia shelled were not military facilities and it is only killing “for the sake of intimidation and pleasure.” 

“The world must see and understand what absolute evil we are fighting against,” he said. 

The Russian shelling of Kherson killed at least 10 people and injured 55, 18 of which were in critical condition. 

Zelensky, who just returned to Ukraine after a brief trip to the United States in which he met with President Biden and addressed Congress, said this war is not according to any previously defined rules based on Russia’s tactics. 

Russia has focused much of its artillery fire, missiles and shelling since October on Ukraine’s energy infrastructure to try to cut electricity and heating services as winter approached. The shelling has particularly been concentrated on Kherson since Russian forces retreated. 

Two people were killed five were wounded earlier on Saturday after shelling struck in the region of Donetsk. 








Zelensky condemns Russia as ‘absolute evil’ after deadly Christmas Eve strikes on Kherson


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky condemned Russia as “absolute evil” on Saturday after a series of deadly strikes were launched on the city of Kherson on Christmas Eve. Zelensky posted …




thehill.com





*The Civic Chamber of the Russian Federation explained why the Armed Forces of Ukraine are shelling Kherson*
The Ukrainians are shelling Kherson to hide the traces of the humanitarian catastrophe in the city, which they also provoked. This was stated by a member of the Public Chamber of the Russian Federation, Advisor to the Acting Governor of the Kherson Region Alexander Malkevich.

“The Armed Forces of Ukraine are committing monstrous crimes in Kherson in order to hide the traces of the humanitarian catastrophe they themselves have arranged,” said Alexander Malkevich. His words are quoted by TASS.

The politician noted that after the Ukrainians invaded the city, there were no improvements in the quality of life of citizens. According to him, no one is engaged in the restoration of peaceful life. “Only settling scores, theft and fierce looting,” the adviser concluded.








В Общественной палате РФ объяснили, зачем ВСУ обстреливают Херсон


Читайте на URA.RU




ura-news.translate.goog


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 24, 2022)

printer said:


> *Zelensky condemns Russia as ‘absolute evil’ after deadly Christmas Eve strikes on Kherson *
> Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky condemned Russia as “absolute evil” on Saturday after a series of deadly strikes were launched on the city of Kherson on Christmas Eve.
> 
> Zelensky posted photos of the damage inflicted to the city, which Ukraine retook from Russia last month, on his Telegram profile, saying that this is the “real life” of Ukrainians. He said the areas that Russia shelled were not military facilities and it is only killing “for the sake of intimidation and pleasure.”
> ...


the Ukrainians are bombing kherson...well, fuck, has anybody told them that they're bombing themselves? man, they're gonna laugh about that one, once they get it straightened out...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2022)

So the Russians admit to a humanitarian catastrophe with the typical abuser’s logic. “Look what you made us do!”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 24, 2022)

Putin : “ Come take look out Vindow ! “
Buzakov : “ I see nothing …. “ 
Putin : “ Be like Bird ….. “ 

Buzakov : “ AAAAAAAHHHHHHGGGGHHHHH ! “ 




Russia’s TASS news agency reported that the corporation said his “untimely” death had occurred “tragically,” but no cause of death was given, nor any details about where he died.

The corporation noted that Buzakov’s “main achievement” since taking the helm at one of Russia’s oldest and largest shipyards in 2011 was “the preservation and strengthening of positions in the market of modern non-nuclear submarines, surface ships and deep-sea equipment.”


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 24, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Putin : “ Come take look out Vindow ! “
> Buzakov : “ I see nothing …. “
> Putin : “ Be like Bird ….. “
> 
> ...


i wonder how many are being killed by putin, how many by resistance/partisan type groups?
some of the people who have died, it's obviously been putin, but some of them there seems to be no motive for him.
but i'm sure there is a lot of context missing from my analyses...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 24, 2022)

Wow, even Santa is pissed....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

*Invisible death for Russian equipment: a new-made Ukrainian drone frightens Russia at the front line*

39,526 views Dec 24, 2022 #UATV #UATV_English #UkraineNews
Ukrainian defenders are successfully using the combat R18 octocopter, made of improvised means by volunteers of 'Aerorozvidka'. Despite its small size and cost, the Ukrainian-made drone has already destroyed more than a hundred units of Russian military equipment. What is the uniqueness of the Ukrainian drone, and why the Russian army is so afraid of it – learn in our report.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

*UKRAINE UNLEASHES 'REVOLUTIONARY' NEW WEAPON TO OUTGUN RUSSIA IN BATTLE || 2022*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

*24 Dec: Russians REALIZED THEY ARE IN BIG TROUBLE | War in Ukraine Explained*


----------



## ANC (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2022)

ANC said:


>


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

ANC said:


>


As they try to expand into central Asia their treatment of Muslims at home will become a factor, these are Muslim countries or like Kazakhstan a majority Muslim one that borders on China. Mistreatment of minorities will come home to haunt them, just like the Russian imperialists, neo imperialisms involves exploiting economic and political power, backed up by military power if required or even desired.


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As they try to expand into central Asia their treatment of Muslims at home will become a factor, these are Muslim countries or like Kazakhstan a majority Muslim one that borders on China. Mistreatment of minorities will come home to haunt them, just like the Russian imperialists, neo imperialisms involves exploiting economic and political power, backed up by military power if required or even desired.


I saw a very informative YouTube video on Russia by a geopolitical analyst. I wish I could remember the author. In it he mentioned China's rapid military expansion and said it was inevitable that China would be drawn into int'l conflicts as they expanded internationally through infrastructure projects.

They probably wouldn't be too happy to see TFG back either:

President Donald Trump expressed approval of a concentration camp for Uighur Muslims in China during a private meeting with Chinese President Xi Jinping, according to former national security adviser John Bolton's upcoming memoir, "The Room Where It Happened."


----------



## ANC (Dec 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As they try to expand into central Asia their treatment of Muslims at home will become a factor, these are Muslim countries or like Kazakhstan a majority Muslim one that borders on China. Mistreatment of minorities will come home to haunt them, just like the Russian imperialists, neo imperialisms involves exploiting economic and political power, backed up by military power if required or even desired.


It is like a chess game with some mystery colour pieces randomly appearing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

Vlad has a choice, bullets for the army in Ukraine, or bullets for the FSB to use against Russians inside Russia! Some choice!  






*RUSSIAN ARMY AND FSB ON BRINK OF CIVIL WAR AS TENSIONS EXPLODE || 2022*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606672668719288321


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

Moving towards the west culturally as is the orthodox church and it will continue to do so until they clean house in Moscow, if ever.






*Ukrainians ditch Russian traditions and celebrate Christmas with the West*

86,651 views Dec 25, 2022 #christmas #ukraine #skynews
Christmas in Ukraine traditionally begins on the 7th January, as it does in Russia. But this year, many have chosen to celebrate with the West instead.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

Vlad did the best job of dividing the Russians from the Ukrainians, no need to blame others for a war that will last in memory for a couple of generations at least. Ukraine will end up defeating and then civilizing the Russian world when the Russian empire ends after this war it will prosper and Russia will whither in decay. I would expect a lot of Russians in Ukraine after the war, drawn by the prosperity and language, politics will be what matters, not language, since most in Ukraine speak Russian anyway. These despots won't be able to hold it together with a prosperous liberal democratic Ukraine right next door as a member of the EU and militarily strong. They have an educated population, resources, will have Russian reparations, NG, petroleum, agricultural commodities and minerals, also Uncle Sam and the EU will make sure they prosper economically so they can be strong militarily and politically.

This guy is becoming as detached from reality as Trump and as desperate!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607013529403490306


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

This might be part appealing to the west, and or to make a social point, the 2 weeks of Christmas now begin on the 25th of December and a western calendar used. 

This is the first and hopefully last Christmas they share with Russian troops on their soil, perhaps under it, or scattered over it, but not alive on it, unless a POW or war criminal.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606954369945157635


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

Does this make a point? From Vlad's other big southern Asian neighbor, the one who is friendly with China lately and has borders with them too. There is a railway from there and they are sitting on lots of oil and NG as well with an exploding Muslim population. A pipeline to China would make them rich and powerful pretty fast.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607118329168236545


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607077027953410048


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607043302301536256


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606672668719288321


i do not like that old vulture, but he isn't stupid.
I'm fairly certain that supporting Ukraine is part of his platform because it runs directly counter to the freedumb carcass agenda. If they supported Ukraine, i doubt he would be quite as eager to express his own support.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad did the best job of dividing the Russians from the Ukrainians, no need to blame others for a war that will last in memory for a couple of generations at least. Ukraine will end up defeating and then civilizing the Russian world when the Russian empire ends after this war it will prosper and Russia will whither in decay. I would expect a lot of Russians in Ukraine after the war, drawn by the prosperity and language, politics will be what matters, not language, since most in Ukraine speak Russian anyway. These despots won't be able to hold it together with a prosperous liberal democratic Ukraine right next door as a member of the EU and militarily strong. They have an educated population, resources, will have Russian reparations, NG, petroleum, agricultural commodities and minerals, also Uncle Sam and the EU will make sure they prosper economically so they can be strong militarily and politically.
> 
> This guy is becoming as detached from reality as Trump and as desperate!
> 
> ...


anyone notice in the first 5 or 6 seconds, his knees look like they're about to buckle, then they cut to only showing him from the waist up?

i'm rooting for painful, relatively slow cancer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i do not like that old vulture, but he isn't stupid.
> I'm fairly certain that supporting Ukraine is part of his platform because it runs directly counter to the freedumb carcass agenda. If they supported Ukraine, i doubt he would be quite as eager to express his own support.


Unlike most foreign affairs, Ukraine is dividing the republicans from top to bottom. Don't kid yourself, many in the base are caught up in the war on Ukraine's side. White Christians fighting for freedom from Vlad's big government with guns, runs deep into their culture and Russia is a traditionally enemy with a lot of nukes pointed at America, about the only ones really that are an existential threat. Donald loved Vlad, but that love never carried over to all the base, just some and when Donald goes away, so will their affection for Russia. The extreme right got on the wrong side of the national security community and will end up being treated like commies were in the 50s, a fifth column.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

*George Friedman - Russian Capitulation Will SHOCK The Whole World, You Have No Idea What Is Coming*

5,733 views Dec 25, 2022
George Friedman - Russian Capitulation Will SHOCK The Whole World, You Have No Idea What Is Coming


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

*25 Dec: FINALLY. Russians OFFENSIVE OPERATION IMPLODES | War in Ukraine Explained*


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2022)

When Ukrainian soldiers are taking selfies in Mariupol, that’s when I’ll believe that they are kicking росскйу жопу


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

Ukrainian volunteers are supporting the military at every level, from getting allied donations to distributing them in the field to troops. From gloves to drones and even cooked meals there are a lot of civilians taking the load off of army logistics for regular troops and territorials. People fight any way they can and aid and comfort for the troops is just one of many, so is doing heavy repair on tanks and other vehicles. Small gas stove at the front are a good idea for cooking hot meals coffee without making any smoke, they can use them inside a bunker too, no chimney required.






*Ukrainian soldiers receive gas burners and warm clothing over Christmas*

104,942 views Dec 25, 2022 #russia #ukraine
UKRAINIAN soldiers receive gas burners and warm clothing over Christmas from volunteers. Ukrainian servicemen fighting on the eastern frontline were happy to receive gas burners, warm clothing, and sweets on Saturday (December 10), brought to them by Oleksii, a volunteer. “First of all, gas burners and gas tanks that they needed direly. Socks, winter gloves and something sweet to bolster the morale, so to say,” said Oleksii, unloading the van. ‘Gas tanks, burners – this is golden!’ said the serviceman receiving boxes. Despite having no problems with food, there is always some room for sweets in Ukrainian soldiers’ backpacks and pockets. “When you’re on positions for a long time and eat canned meat and macaroni, the sweets help for sure,” Said Stanislav, surrounded by boxes of warm clothes, food and various equipment in their base in Kramatorsk.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> When Ukrainian soldiers are taking selfies in Mariupol, that’s when I’ll believe that they are kicking росскйу жопу


They are grinding them down while they wait for the ground to freeze, or I should say the Russians are grinding themselves down with dumb attacks during mud season while the Ukrainians wait and prepare.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are grinding them down while they wait for the ground to freeze, or I should say the Russians are grinding themselves down with dumb attacks during mud season while the Ukrainians wait and prepare.


I’ll believe it when Ukraine has decisively isolated the occupied southwest.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’ll believe it when Ukraine has decisively isolated the occupied southwest.


Then I would look for a drive to Melitopol and the sea, perhaps not Mariupol. The ground will probably freeze enough in the north east before it freezes down south near the sea. The Ukrainians will likely strike in two directions at once and when they do, they won't fuck around. They are proceeding logically with a plan and waiting only improves their chances and diminishes the Russians through attrition and attacks on ammo and supply dumps.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Then I would look for a drive to Metropol and the sea, perhaps not Mariupol. The ground will probably freeze enough in the north east before it freezes down south near the sea. The Ukrainians will likely strike in two directions at once and when they do, they won't fuck around. They are proceeding logically with a plan and waiting only improves their chances and diminishes the Russians through attrition and attacks on ammo and supply dumps.


Melitopol?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ukrainian volunteers are supporting the military at every level, from getting allied donations to distributing them in the field to troops. From gloves to drones and even cooked meals there are a lot of civilians taking the load off of army logistics for regular troops and territorials. People fight any way they can and aid and comfort for the troops is just one of many, so is doing heavy repair on tanks and other vehicles. Small gas stove at the front are a good idea for cooking hot meals coffee without making any smoke, they can use them inside a bunker too, no chimney required.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is "HELL CLASSIC" ? i think i want some...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what is "HELL CLASSIC" ? i think i want some...


Many moons ago I spent a coupla days with an English expat in Dubai, a rather dedicated drinker. The beer of choice (noncitizens got a liquor allowance) was Hofbräu Hell Export. He called it Export Hell.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

*Ben Hodges - Russian Army At Point Of No Return - Russia Is On The Brink Of Catastrophe*
54,002 views Dec 25, 2022 #benhodges
Ben Hodges - Russian Army At Point Of No Return - Russia Is On The Brink Of Catastrophe #benhodges


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what is "HELL CLASSIC" ? i think i want some...


Probably a high caffeine drink that will make yer eyeballs bug out and make ya feel antsy and twitch.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2022)

too bad it only killed three...and too bad there was only one. they should have sent dozens, minutes apart....
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-64092183


----------



## ANC (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## printer (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Dec 26, 2022)

*PUTIN AND PRIGOZHIN WANT TO NATIONALISE THE ASSETS OF RUSSIAN OLIGARCHS*

According to analysts, Russian dictator Vladimir Putin and oligarch Yevgeny Prigozhin, who is under his control, are creating conditions to nationalise the assets of oligarchs in Russia in order to continue funding the war.

Prigozhin recently said that Russia should confiscate luxury goods and housing from elites who ignore or do not support the war against Ukraine.









Putin and Prigozhin want to nationalise the oligarchs' assets to support the Russian army


Putin believes that oligarchs who do not support the war in Ukraine are a danger to Russia.This was reported in a summary by the Institute for the Study of War (ISW).




en.socportal.info


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *PUTIN AND PRIGOZHIN WANT TO NATIONALISE THE ASSETS OF RUSSIAN OLIGARCHS*
> 
> According to analysts, Russian dictator Vladimir Putin and oligarch Yevgeny Prigozhin, who is under his control, are creating conditions to nationalise the assets of oligarchs in Russia in order to continue funding the war.
> 
> ...


THAT is big news, if true.
they will NOT like that shit one little bit. this is exactly the kind of behavior that will get putin retired and pigoshitz dead.
some of the oligarch were made by putin, and they'll fold, but some made putin, and have carried him...they will not fold. if they go forward with this, i don't see him lasting more than another month, two at most.
and...they'll be seizing luxury goods and real estate from them? and exactly who will they be selling these luxury goods and real estate to to finance their war? if they take one step outside of their tight little circle, i'm sure there will be authorities waiting to seize the shit they just seized, to pay for their reparations to Ukraine. and are there really a lot of people looking to buy real estate in russia right now, do you think?
are we sure this isn't just putin and pigohead stealing everything they can get their hands on, in hopes that it will mean something after they're beaten and on trial in the Hague...if they survive that long?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 26, 2022)

Vice-President of "Vladmirsky Standart" company and MP of Vladimir legislative assembly Pavel Antov has died after falling out of the window of hotel in Rayagada, Odisha, India


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607367357063729152


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607473776173752321


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607506397100482560


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 26, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5242052
> 
> Vice-President of "Vladmirsky Standart" company and MP of Vladimir legislative assembly Pavel Antov has died after falling out of the window of hotel in Rayagada, Odisha, India
> 
> View attachment 5242051


Oops there has been a lot of that and defective cars lately, also seems a lot of cig fires too..l


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2022)

Strap a bomb on an FPV racing quad and you have a suicide drone, they could have placed the antenna higher for better video reception.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607578249684733952


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607512433282912256


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607512433282912256


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607506397100482560


that thread is misleading. i don't like muck, but Corn deliberately left out muck's next post.
"Those are definitely the most absurd predictions I’ve ever heard, while also showing astonishing lack of awareness of the progress of artificial intelligence and sustainable energy."
that's shady shit on corn's part...that's the kind of shit republicans do...


----------



## ANC (Dec 27, 2022)

*Russian foreign minister gives Ukraine ultimatum over 4 occupied regions*
From CNN's AnneClaire Stapleton
Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said Monday that Ukraine must fulfil Moscow's proposals regarding their "new territories" — or the Russian military would take action, according to Russian state news agency TASS.


> "The enemy is well aware of our proposals for the demilitarization and denazification of the regime-controlled territories and the elimination of threats to Russian security from there, including our new territories (the DNR, LNR, and the Kherson and Zaporozhye regions)," Lavrov said, repeating false accusations of Nazism against Ukraine used by Moscow in an attempt to justify its invasion.
> "There is just one thing left to do: to fulfill them before it's too late. Otherwise the Russian army will take matters into its own hands.
> "With regard to the duration of the conflict, the ball is now in the court of Washington and its regime. They can stop this futile resistance at any moment."


*The four occupied territories: *Russia claimed control over the four regions of Luhansk, Donetsk, Zaporizhzhia and Kherson after sham referendums in September, widely slammed by Kyiv and Western governments as violating international law.
But Russia has struggled with setbacks in these areas from the start — Moscow's forces were not in full control of the territories when they were rubber-stamped as part of the Russian Federation.
Just weeks after illegally annexing Kherson, Ukraine reclaimed its regional capital with the same name, liberating about 10,000 square kilometers of land and moving its Western-supplied artillery within range of Crimea.
Last week, Russian President Vladimir Putin acknowledged that the situation in the four occupied territories was "extremely complicated," a rare window into the challenges that Moscow faces in areas it has attempted to illegally annex.
_This post has been updated to more accurately reflect Lavrov's comments._


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 27, 2022)

ANC said:


> *Russian foreign minister gives Ukraine ultimatum over 4 occupied regions*
> From CNN's AnneClaire Stapleton
> Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said Monday that Ukraine must fulfil Moscow's proposals regarding their "new territories" — or the Russian military would take action, according to Russian state news agency TASS.
> 
> ...


is it remotely possible that they actually believe the watery horse diarrhea spewing from their mouths? is it even conceivable they think that they actually have a right to annex parts of other countries because a few russians banded together there and claimed it? that's squatting, which isn't grounds for annexation. the country they were is gone, and it will never exist again. the country they are now is well on it's way to that as we communicate...and they still insist that their military will take matters into their own hands? they threaten to invade Moldava? with what army? the one busy dying in Ukraine? or the one they're trying to extort out of Lukashenko? how many more chechen murderers does Curly joe Kadyrov have to spare? what's left of wagner? how long will it take for those Ukrainian drones to hit a load of fuel and burn half of russia's planes at one time?
let's find out...


----------



## ANC (Dec 27, 2022)

minister of lies


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

If he was in Russia he would have ended up in one of his sausage machines and feed to mobiks on the way to the slaughter house. They need to change their MO, far too many are going out of windows and off high places. At least it's a change from nerve gas or having them glow in the dark before dying of a rare form of radiation poisoning.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607720716572434433


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If he was in Russia he would have ended up in one of his sausage machines and feed to mobiks on the way to the slaughter house. They need to change their MO, far to many are going out of windows and off high places. At least it's a change from nerve gas or having them glow in the dark before dying of a rare form of radiation poisoning.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607720716572434433


Funny that Russian oligarchs suddenly have no balance or tread left on their shoes.


----------



## ANC (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

A national crises, caused by many here!  Prices plummet with legalization and when it goes federal they will drop even more, it will become a national market and a commodity. Expect retail prices to drop, they did in Canada and you can buy it from natives cheap, good bud for $40 to $60 CDN an ounce, or $200/lb bulk. Because pot can be mailed, an an ounce is letter rate, the online market legal and illegal thrives too.









A national weed glut is causing prices to plummet and imperiling businesses


In Michigan, the number of cultivators has doubled while prices have dropped by 75 percent.




www.politico.com





*A national weed glut is causing prices to plummet and imperiling businesses*
*In Michigan, the number of cultivators has doubled while prices have dropped by 75 percent.*

Michigan has way too much weed.

The number of cannabis grow operations serving the state’s recreational market has almost doubled in the past year. The number of active marijuana plants now exceeds 1.2 million, roughly six times the volume seen in 2020.

By one estimate, Michigan has enough cultivation capacity to supply three times as much weed as the state’s consumers are buying — and that doesn’t include the huge illegal market that by all accounts commands a large share of sales.

Michigan is emblematic of what’s been happening across the country all year — and why the industry’s been in a funk even as legalization spreads: Ill-fated hopes that a Democratic-controlled Washington might loosen decades-old restrictions on the drug have given way to a market glut and plummeting prices that have put scores of businesses at risk of collapse.

In Colorado, prices have dropped by 51 percent over the last two years, according to BDSA, a cannabis analytics firm. The price of a pound of weed has plunged by 36 percent in Massachusetts and 46 percent in Missouri in just the last year, according to LeafLink, which tracks wholesale transactions.

The price drop is even more extreme in Michigan. Over the last two years, the price of weed in the recreational market has plummeted about 75 percent — from nearly $400 an ounce to less than $100.

The slump is messy enough in Michigan that some industry officials are calling for a moratorium on cultivation licenses three years after the state launched a recreational market.

“With the glut of supply, and with so many licenses, it’s setting up businesses for failure,” said Beau Whitney, an economist who focuses on the cannabis industry, speaking of the Michigan market. “Nationally, very few people are making a profit in this industry.”

Those market dynamics are exacerbating an already grim financial outlook for weed companies even as sales are expected to reach roughly $30 billion this year — more than double the volume of sales three years earlier.

Companies face sky-high taxes because they’re treated like illegal narcotics traffickers. And the failure of a bipartisan effort in Congress this month to make it easier for marijuana businesses to access basic banking services means they’ll continue to face exorbitant rates to raise cash to run their operations. As Republicans retake the House, that dynamic is unlikely to change anytime soon.

There is one big winner amid all the market upheaval: weed shoppers.

“What you’re seeing is the market working,” said Michael DiLaura, chief corporate officer for House of Dank, which has 10 retail outlets across Michigan. “The consumer in Michigan is now getting likely the best weed in the world at by far the best prices in the world.”
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

I won't bother responding to the above, since all the posts will disappear along with the knucklehead poster.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

Shit, it looks like knucklehead is taking the Russian ass whipping hard! I guess when Donald goes down he will lose his marbles altogether.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 27, 2022)

ANC said:


>


extra iron...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If he was in Russia he would have ended up in one of his sausage machines and feed to mobiks on the way to the slaughter house. They need to change their MO, far too many are going out of windows and off high places. At least it's a change from nerve gas or having them glow in the dark before dying of a rare form of radiation poisoning.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607720716572434433


Man … can’t believe nobody seen the joke. LOL


----------



## ANC (Dec 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A national crises, caused by many here!  Prices plummet with legalization and when it goes federal they will drop even more, it will become a national market and a commodity. Expect retail prices to drop, they did in Canada and you can buy it from natives cheap, good bud for $40 to $60 CDN an ounce, or $200/lb bulk. Because pot can be mailed, an an ounce is letter rate, the online market legal and illegal thrives too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would make a packet of weed cigarettes half the price of tobacco ones... You'd switch ove a large percentage of users almost overnight.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A national crises, caused by many here!  Prices plummet with legalization and when it goes federal they will drop even more, it will become a national market and a commodity. Expect retail prices to drop, they did in Canada and you can buy it from natives cheap, good bud for $40 to $60 CDN an ounce, or $200/lb bulk. Because pot can be mailed, an an ounce is letter rate, the online market legal and illegal thrives too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well that's just ridiculously bad management, on the government and the growers part.
the government shouldn't be issuing so many permits to commercial growers, and every fucking fool with access to dirt and seeds ISN'T a grower, they're a producer of schwag....

“The consumer in Michigan is now getting likely the best weed in the world at by far the best prices in the world.”
right...every fuckhead with a grow light is producing pesticide laden, mite infested, poorly grown, third rate crap...and it's the best in the world.... 
it took me three years before i produced anything i felt comfortable sharing pics of on riu, and they're producing top shelf on their first grows....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well that's just ridiculously bad management, on the government and the growers part.
> the government shouldn't be issuing so many permits to commercial growers, and every fucking fool with access to dirt and seeds ISN'T a grower, they're a producer of schwag....
> 
> “The consumer in Michigan is now getting likely the best weed in the world at by far the best prices in the world.”
> ...


The price drop drives a lot of the marginal players out and it becomes a matter of scale. Outdoor grown is not considered bud and usually made into cheap oil, along with pesticides! Small clean grows that are well managed do produce connoisseur bud, but once mites or other pests get into a big commercial grow it's a write off worth millions. Hence the bunny suits and treatment with prophylactic "approved" pesticides.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I won't bother responding to the above, since all the posts will disappear along with the knucklehead poster.


whadd I miss?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> whadd I miss?


Not much a big TOS violation(s) any response would have been deleted, so comment, don't respond, report too, Sunni has better things to do than plow trough this shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not much a big TOS violation(s) any response would have been deleted, so comment, don't respond, report too, Sunni has better things to do than plow trough this shit.


I’m sure you can be a bit more descriptive without issue. C’mon.


----------



## ANC (Dec 27, 2022)

I'd probably never grow weed if it was simply affordable... 
No way that is every going to happen... they'd rather plow excess into the soil before giving it out for cheap.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

*'This Is About Putting Russia In The Dark': Ukraine Aims For February Peace Talks With Russia*

26,075 views Dec 27, 2022
The Associated Press reports that Ukraine's Foreign Minister wants to hold a peace summit by the end of February in an effort to end the war with Russia. Ukraine is hoping for a UN-led mediation but says Russia will only be invited if Moscow is first prosecuted for war crimes in our international court. Richard Haass, President of the Council on Foreign Relations, and William Taylor, Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine, weigh into the conversation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m sure you can be a bit more descriptive without issue. C’mon.


Anti Biden shit, calling people here names and child porn themes in memes, pure disgusting shit and of no value. Dunno if it originated from Russia or with magats, and truthfully it doesn't matter much at this point, they both sing the same song. It would just piss people off and it was suppose to be a "trigger the libs" troll.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Anti Biden shit, calling people here names and child porn themes in memes, pure disgusting shit and of no value. Dunno it originated from Russia or with magats, and truthfully it doesn't matter much at this point, they both sing the same song. It would just piss people off and it was suppose to be a "trigger the libs" troll.


That helps, thanks

I miss the days when we could play idiot polo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That helps, thanks
> 
> I miss the days when we could play idiot polo.


There is a new sheriff in town and lawlessness is not tolerated, kills em on the spot!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That helps, thanks
> 
> I miss the days when we could play idiot polo.


A lot of the fun was the blood sport!  

Maybe they could pen off an area of RIU and call it Hell, then send them and their posts there, we can visit and torment them, but they can't get out!  Is there a suggestion box @sunni ?


----------



## xtsho (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2022)

doughper said:


> I could be totally out of touch here, I dunno. But I sure like how you frame it. I just don't believe it.
> It's all to do with GOP control of Congress, i think.
> 
> How can anybody be indicted or the J6 committee even continue after swear-in on 1-20-23?
> Inauguration day, all progress stops, no more hearings, referrals, nothing. End of story. . . . .


While it's true the J6 committee has wrapped up it's work with the end of this congress, the DOJ will still be on the job for the next two years. The J6 committee was all about getting the info out there for the public and for history to judge. They did a great job of that. Now it's all in the hands of the DOJ.


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2022)

Have you guy seen the Ukrainian bloggers posting to please not post #runonrussianbanks because it might cause #runonrussianbanks to go viral? I'm pretty sure it's going to without their help, but still kind of funny.


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2022)

This second strike on the airbase is a big deal.






(this guy's patron is not locked, so you can see the stuff YT won't let him post.








Suchomimus | creating Youtube videos | Patreon


Become a patron of Suchomimus today: Get access to exclusive content and experiences on the world’s largest membership platform for artists and creators.




www.patreon.com


----------



## doublejj (Dec 27, 2022)

injinji said:


> This second strike on the airbase is a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Russia cannot stop it, they have move many of their AA defenses to the Ukrainian front. Their tender underbelly has been left exposed.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

This is a DIY suicide drone, an FPV racing quad with a bomb on board, it's shortens the range a lot, but it's a one way trip. It only costs around 3 or 4 hundred bucks though. Looks like the guy fired at it during the last moments. With no bomb on board it will do over 100 MPH easy and go from 0 to 100MPH in about 2 seconds.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607839714651918340


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is a DIY suicide drone, an FPV racing quad with a bomb on board, it's shortens the range a lot, but it's a one way trip. It only costs around 3 or 4 hundred bucks though. Looks like the guy fired at it during the last moments. With no bomb on board it will do over 100 MPH easy and go from 0 to 100MPH in about 2 seconds.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607839714651918340


how do you get the BDA?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> how do you get the BDA?


BDA?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> BDA?


Bomb (or battle) damage assessment


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Bomb (or battle) damage assessment


From another drone, because the racing quad was toast. The pilot was probably a mile or two away and would hear the bang!


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 27, 2022)

ANC said:


> I'd probably never grow weed if it was simply affordable...
> No way that is every going to happen... they'd rather plow excess into the soil before giving it out for cheap.


Are you still liking the filter and flooding?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607825383717736448


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

read://https_www.forbes.com/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.forbes.com%2Fsites%2Fcraighooper%2F2022%2F12%2F26%2Fukraine-converts-219-billion-in-us-military-surplus-into-fearsome-force%2F%3Fsh%3D74b34c9a370a

*Ukraine Converts $21.9 Billion In U.S. Military Surplus Into Fearsome Force*

The list of American security assistance to Ukraine since the beginning of Russia’s “unprovoked and brutal invasion” is impressive. What is more impressive is that $21.9 billion in U.S. military aid has been dominated by largely second-string gear, comprised of unpopular or lower-tech systems that were, in many cases, on the way to the scrapyard.

As Congress gears up to constrain the Biden Administration’s relative largesse, it is worth emphasizing that the aid, to date, is neither excessive nor threatening to U.S. national security.

In fact, U.S. military support to Ukraine has cost less than what Congress is paying to procure two _Gerald R. Ford_ (CVN 7 class nuclear-powered aircraft carriers. In total, taxpayers will put some $26 billion into the USS _Gerald R. Ford_ (CVN 7 and the USS _John F. Kennedy_ (CVN 79). In comparison to these troubled flattops, the $21.9 billion for Ukraine appears to be a far more effective return on investment.

Aid to Ukraine has, in effect, shattered the Russian military, exposing it as little more than a paper tiger. The war has helped destroy Russia’s once-burgeoning arms bazaar, ruining Russian efforts to destabilize strategic regions. Enabling the fight has bolstered Ukraine’s commitment to their nation, critical for advancing society-building and anti-corruption efforts there. Facilitating Ukraine’s resistance may even end the kleptocratic reign of Vladimir Putin, paving the way for a more just—if not more democratic—society in Russia itself.

The war served a good proving ground for modern conflict, forcing the U.S. to recognize old “big war” conflict models it had eschewed for decades. The war has also reinforced the value of basic, boring old consumables, items the U.S. often ignores in the constant pursuit of the newest and shiniest technology—like the pricey _Ford_Class carrier.

In all, the $21.9 billion has been very well spent. Had America held back the support, and just let Russia roll over Ukraine, America would have spent far more in keeping Russia from suborning the rest of Europe.

Helping Ukraine stand against overt aggression has already offered a great return on investment. America has frittered away far more for far less strategic benefit. The second Iraq War of 2003 cost the United States over a trillion dollars. Afghanistan cost another trillion in 2022 dollars. Those two conflicts—which offered little strategic advantage the U.S.— make the $21 billion in Ukraine security aid look like chump change.

*Second-String U.S. Gear Has Rarely Been Used So Effectively*
While the numbers and lists of gear are impressive, America hasn’t given very much that might impact America’s security in any substantial way. We’ve handed over a lot of former Russian or otherwise obsolete equipment, including 45 Russian-built T-72B main battle tanks and 20 Mi-17 helicopters. Much of the gear sent to Ukraine was headed for either the scrapheap or to other allies.

To a general audience, armored personnel carriers sound impressive. The fact that America gave Ukraine some 200 M113 Armored Personnel Carriers sounds like a big deal. But military experts know that America stopped building these tracked utility vehicles about 25 years ago and is busy stripping them from the U.S. force.

Other surplus gear has gone to Ukraine. During America’s counterinsurgency conflicts, the Army procured lots of M1117 Armored Security Vehicles—a wheeled armored car—between 1999 and 2014. More appropriate for military constabulary duties than full-scale conflict, the U.S. has already been drawing down the vehicle inventory, so the 250 sent to Ukraine won’t be missed. To give an idea of where Ukraine sits in terms of donations, the U.S. gave 200 of these vehicles to Columbia in 2020. Over 700 were produced for the Afghanistan Army and 400 went to the Iraqi armed forces. At least, in Ukraine, these vehicles are directly supporting U.S. goals.

Some fancy militarized-sounding gifts have centered around mobility. A grant of almost 300-400 “Tactical Vehicles” may impress a general audience, but they’re all just military trucks built to carry between 2.5 or 5 tons.

American taxpayers gave Ukraine 477 Mine Resistant Ambush Protected Vehicles (MRAPs). Built for a grinding counterinsurgency, the U.S. military has been so eager to shed the heavy, hard-to-maintain vehicles it has handed them out to police departments all over the United States.

America also provided some 1,200 “High Mobility Multipurpose Wheeled Vehicles.” Better known as Humvees, the U.S. is busy replacing this modern retake of the old military jeep with a newer version called the “Joint Light Tactical Vehicle.”

Even the newly popular tube artillery systems—when donated, the future of much of the 142 155mm and 36 105mm howitzers, the 10 120mm, 10 82 mm and 10 60mm mortar systems donated to Ukraine were in doubt. The Marine Corps was aiming to cut their M777 howitzer batteries from 21 to five, but the importance of artillery on the Ukraine battlefield may have changed a few opinions.

In air defense, all the focus has been on the yet-to-be-delivered Patriot air defense battery and the eight National Advanced Surface-to-Air Missile Systems (NSAMS). But the bigger story is in the old HAWK missiles the U.S. is supplying. The U.S. hasn’t used HAWK missiles since 2002, and, given that we made thousands of them, it would be very interesting to know more about how these old missiles are doing in the field.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

Continued

*Amid The Dross, Ukraine Has Gotten Some “Good Stuff”*
This isn’t to say that the U.S. hasn’t supplied “good stuff”—complex, front-line weapons, coupled with always in-demand consumables. But, while the new gear gets a lot of headlines, the truly modern systems are few and far between, dwarfed the array of nearly-obsolete U.S. weaponry.

The modern gear gets headlines. But then again, those modern, front-line systems in Ukraine are very few and far between, reflecting a jaundiced assessment of Ukrainian strategies, technical capabilities, and training. That’s why a modern Patriot air defense system may take time to be fielded in Ukraine. In a few years, eight batteries of National Advanced Surface-to-Air Missile Systems (NSAAMS) will arrive. New operators need a lot of training to fully exploit America’s high-tech gear.

Ukraine supporters, when agitating for more and better weaponry point toward Ukraine’s quick exploitation of the 38 U.S. supplied High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems, or HIMARS. But these front-line assets are largely “fire-and-forget” platforms, and, as export items, their effectiveness depends more on the end-user’s prowess in finding, reporting and targeting relevant enemy assets.

That is why the U.S. has put a lot of emphasis upon modern command and control assistance. Command post vehicles, including well over 80 different radars of various types, jamming gear, tactical communications systems, SATCOM terminals and surveillance equipment helped Ukraine plug critical capability gaps. And yet, while these tactical tools are high-demand and are, in many cases, considered relatively modern equipment, the U.S. has plenty to offer.

Some high-tech, relatively “experimental” gear has also gone to Ukraine. The U.S. has fed 700 Switchblade kamikaze drones, 1,800 Phoenix Ghost unmanned aerial systems, unmanned costal defense vessels and other interesting trinkets into the war zone. These new high-tech “experiments” do cost money, but, for the U.S., getting an understanding of how these platforms perform on a modern battlefield is invaluable.

Use rates of relatively modern man-portable or other small defensive anti-tank and anti-aircraft systems—1,600 Stinger anti-aircraft missiles, 8,500 Javelin anti-armor missiles, 46,000 other anti-armor systems, as well as 1,500 TOW anti-tank missiles, and 13,000 grenade launchers—have likely outstripped America’s ability to produce the munitions. But, again, this largesse has only made a small dent in America’s supplies—over the years America produced tens of thousands of Stingers and almost 50,000 Javelins.

Another worry is Ukraine’s consumption of modern artillery shells. But this “revelation” is, again, worth an enormous amount to the U.S. military. For years, only a lonely team logisticians and other defense experts worried about America’s habit of underfunding munitions production and weapons sustainment.

Until now, their concerns went unheard by a military more interested in funding shiny new weapons than in refreshing the grubby, dirty, and dangerous industrial base devoted to making munitions. Discovering that the critics were right, and identifying this manufacturing shortfall as a major constraint, enables the U.S. to do something about it now, when U.S. national security is not directly threatened on the battlefield.

While, in total, the amount of military funding sent to Ukraine seems large, in real terms, much of the military aid sent to Ukraine—outside of ammunition—is comprised of systems that the Pentagon has already written off. That is worth remembering when demagogues try to sew public doubts about America’s support of Ukraine.


----------



## ANC (Dec 28, 2022)

Indian police investigate Russian politician’s hotel death


Death of Pavel Antov, who reportedly criticised Ukraine war, comes days after his travelling companion died at same hotel




www.theguardian.com





_The body of Pavel Antov, 65, was found on Saturday in a pool of blood outside his lodgings in eastern Odisha state, where he was on holiday with three other Russian nationals.

*His death came two days after another member of the travel party, Vladimir Bidenov, was found unconscious after an apparent heart attack at the same hotel and could not be revived.*
Police said on Tuesday they were reviewing CCTV footage, questioning hotel staff and were waiting on detailed autopsy reports, but so far there was no sign of foul play.
“All possible angles as regards to the deaths of two Russian nationals are being verified,” the regional police chief, Rajesh Pandit, told AFP.
Bidenov’s heart attack was probably caused by binge drinking and a possible drug overdose, he said.
“So far, it seems that Antov accidentally fell from the hotel terrace,” he added. “He was probably disturbed by the death of his friend and *went to the hotel terrace and likely fell to his death from there*.”_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## sunni (Dec 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A lot of the fun was the blood sport!
> 
> Maybe they could pen off an area of RIU and call it Hell, then send them and their posts there, we can visit and torment them, but they can't get out!  Is there a suggestion box @sunni ?


absolutely not. i still have to fucking mod that. 
also you went too far in that onethread and im sure you know it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 28, 2022)

why do the russians seem to think that they're the ones negotiating from power? their army is a fucking joke, their economy is slowly collapsing, already past the point of disaster. Their citizen have to be driven to fight with the whip, many surrendering at the first opportunity.
putin is killing half of his own oligarchs, and partisan groups are killing the other half. i'm not sure he has one single army officer he went into the war with any longer, they've all been removed, either by putin for incompetence, or by the Ukrainians, for pretty much the same reason.
so i guess there won't be any peace, until the Ukrainians completely destroy russia, and forcibly remove any russian presence on their soil. good.
they need a MASSIVE dose of humility forced down their throats. looks like they're going to get it. 
https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/kremlin-says-any-ukraine-peace-plan-must-include-annexed-regions-2022-12-28/


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A national crises, caused by many here!  Prices plummet with legalization and when it goes federal they will drop even more, it will become a national market and a commodity. Expect retail prices to drop, they did in Canada and you can buy it from natives cheap, good bud for $40 to $60 CDN an ounce, or $200/lb bulk. Because pot can be mailed, an an ounce is letter rate, the online market legal and illegal thrives too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the hell can indoor operations legal (w/massive taxation) and even illegal (w/all the overhead,equipment/utility costs/nutrients),not to mention labor be turning a profit at these prices,sounds like a massive resetting and thinning out of the market is imminent. Main reason Inever got into the indoor game is the overhead is just ridiculous when factoring in the equipment and electricity.I'm able to play the game growing a pretty big outdoor crop nad maybe quadruple my operational investment basically about 3,500 invested w/a 15,000 return,that's not factoring in my manhours of propagating and caring for everything though as many,many hours are spent here including spraying multiple pest management apps and moving all this under shelter late in harvest w/rain looming. All this said once I can't turn it over for a reasonable price I'm done as my summers have turned into a endless grind of work
to the point that I dread the summer beatdown,my physical job,my garden,my yard and house chores, along w/my workout routines feels like a 4 month deathmarch at times,wish I was 37 not 57 LOL.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> How the hell can indoor operations legal (w/massive taxation) and even illegal (w/all the overhead,equipment/utility costs/nutrients),not to mention labor be turning a profit at these prices,sounds like a massive resetting and thinning out of the market is imminent. Main reason Inever got into the indoor game is the overhead is just ridiculous when factoring in the equipment and electricity.I'm able to play the game growing a pretty big outdoor crop nad maybe quadruple my operational investment basically about 3,500 invested w/a 15,000 return,that's not factoring in my manhours of propagating and caring for everything though as many,many hours are spent here including spraying multiple pest management apps and moving all this under shelter late in harvest w/rain looming. All this said once I can't turn it over for a reasonable price I'm done as my summers have turned into a endless grind of work
> to the point that I dread the summer beatdown,my physical job,my garden,my yard and house chores, along w/my workout routines feels like a 4 month deathmarch at times,wish I was 37 not 57 LOL.


and that is how Standard Oil grew huge.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> How the hell can indoor operations legal (w/massive taxation) and even illegal (w/all the overhead,equipment/utility costs/nutrients),not to mention labor be turning a profit at these prices,sounds like a massive resetting and thinning out of the market is imminent. Main reason Inever got into the indoor game is the overhead is just ridiculous when factoring in the equipment and electricity.I'm able to play the game growing a pretty big outdoor crop nad maybe quadruple my operational investment basically about 3,500 invested w/a 15,000 return,that's not factoring in my manhours of propagating and caring for everything though as many,many hours are spent here including spraying multiple pest management apps and moving all this under shelter late in harvest w/rain looming. All this said once I can't turn it over for a reasonable price I'm done as my summers have turned into a endless grind of work
> to the point that I dread the summer beatdown,my physical job,my garden,my yard and house chores, along w/my workout routines feels like a 4 month deathmarch at times,wish I was 37 not 57 LOL.


Those are the possible implications of federal legalization, much will depend on how the law is written. A bedding plant business for spring might be possible, but it's not legal here, sell clones for people to grow in their backyards etc. If they allow it to be mailed by USPS, then it will be a national market with online dispensaries, legal and illegal, like here in Canada. Have a close look at the federal law when they pass one and they will eventually.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608086943463530499


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608165958874714113


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607781574539415553


----------



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2022)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ukraine/comments/zx5719


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)

doublejj said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ukraine/comments/zx5719


Wars have unintended consequences and modern wars can cause rapid political and social change. Russia's invasion of Ukraine will leave a powder trail back to the powder kegs in Moscow that has been lite and is already burning. Vlad fucked himself and Russia and I expect the Ukrainians are gonna make big gains this winter when the ground freezes and it will leave the Russian military in a dire situation and the morons on TV back in Moscow freaking out.

Every level of Ukrainian society is pitching in on this watershed moment in their history and it must end with the destruction of Russian military and economic power. They will be surrounded by enemies, those who know them well, in an ever shrinking empire slowly collapsing, rail and road links to the Asian east would be cut by separatists or others. I expect this war will go on for awhile and won't end in Ukraine but in Belarus.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)

Russia-Ukraine war has shocked Putin — and military vets like me



*Russia-Ukraine war has shocked Putin — and military vets like me*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607781574539415553


they'll be released as soon as russia goes home with their tail between their ass cheeks.


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2022)

*Russia won't negotiate under terms of Zelensky's peace plan, minister of lies, Lavrov says*
From CNN’s Irene Nasser and Josh Pennington
Moscow will not negotiate with Kyiv on the basis of President Volodymyr Zelensky’s proposed peace formula, Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov said, according to state-media on Thursday.
Lavrov told state-run RIA Novosti that Zelensky's idea of driving Russian troops out from the Donbas, Crimea, Zaporizhzhia and Kherson with help from the West was "an illusion."
He also dismissed the idea that Kyiv would achieve reparations or that Russia would appear in international courts.
“We will not talk to anyone under such conditions," Lavrov said.
Lavrov stressed however, that Russia remains open to diplomatic solutions to end the war. 
*Peace plan:* Zelensky presented Ukraine’s 10-point peace formula to world leaders at the Group of 20 summit in Bali, Indonesia, in November.
The steps includes a path to nuclear safety, food security, a special tribunal for alleged Russian war crimes, and a final peace treaty with Moscow. He also urged G20 leaders to use all their power to “make Russia abandon nuclear threats” and implement a price cap on energy imported from Moscow.
During his speech to the US Congress last week, Zelensky claimed US President Joe Biden had endorsed the plan.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607781574539415553


These young men have a lot of sack,hopefully they get out early when the Belarusian puppet gov. falls,ordinary Belarusian's have absolutely no beef w/Ukraine and I'd bet at least 50% of their army would mutiny if ordered to actively engage in this war.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Wars have unintended consequences and modern wars can cause rapid political and social change. Russia's invasion of Ukraine will leave a powder trail back to the powder kegs in Moscow that has been lite and is already burning. Vlad fucked himself and Russia and I expect the Ukrainians are gonna make big gains this winter when the ground freezes and it will leave the Russian military in a dire situation and the morons on TV back in Moscow freaking out.
> 
> Every level of Ukrainian society is pitching in on this watershed moment in their history and it must end with the destruction of Russian military and economic power. They will be surrounded by enemies, those who know them well, in an ever shrinking empire slowly collapsing, rail and road links to the Asian east would be cut by separatists or others. I expect this war will go on for awhile and won't end in Ukraine but in Belarus.


Let's not overlook the increasingly annoying role the Iranian gov. is playing,they have enabled this Russian attack on Ukrainian infrastructure w/these cheap ass drones when Putin was running low on armaments. Next,Iran will supply ballistic missiles to the Russians and the shipping methods used are very difficult to interdict.Meanwhile the Iranian nuke program is probably going to grow in big leaps w/Russian assistance as a quid pro quo to show Vlad's appreciation. The Mossad is probably gearing up for some operations in Iran as we speak.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> These young men have a lot of sack,hopefully they get out early when the Belarusian puppet gov. falls,ordinary Belarusian's have absolutely no beef w/Ukraine and I'd bet at least 50% of their army would mutiny if ordered to actively engage in this war.


If they attack Ukraine they will be in trouble internally and externally, the government is not popular and they get a lot more western news than Russians and are more European in attitude. Putin already tried to get them to attack several times and the army refused so they gave away all their reserve ammunition and equipment for the war in Ukraine months ago. The north is defended by battle hardened territorials for the most part, a lot were army veterans, they are well trained and equipped. The ground in front of their defensive positions is well prepared and they will probably know or guess the Russian plan of attack and timetable. I figure the Russians and or Belarussians would be lucky to advance 10km through the "killing zone".

It is at best a diversion to draw regular troops away from other battles, it won't work, the territorials will make sure of that, but there will be an army reserve close by too. Putin has trouble equipping the troops they have now, who are freezing their asses for lack of winter gear. When the ground freezes the Ukrainians will move and already are in a limited way, but they are mostly chewing up untrained Russian troops. They can't defend themselves, much less maneuver or use combined arms, they can neither advance nor retreat. It all depends on where and how hard the ground freezes a few inches of frost in the ground changes things a lot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Let's not overlook the increasingly annoying role the Iranian gov. is playing,they have enabled this Russian attack on Ukrainian infrastructure w/these cheap ass drones when Putin was running low on armaments. Next,Iran will supply ballistic missiles to the Russians and the shipping methods used are very difficult to interdict.Meanwhile the Iranian nuke program is probably going to grow in big leaps w/Russian assistance as a quid pro quo to show Vlad's appreciation. The Mossad is probably gearing up for some operations in Iran as we speak.


I figure nukes are the price for drones, but the holes in the sanction systems are being plugged and it will get harder for them to obtain parts. There have been changes in law, regulations and lately enforcement, Joe recently started a taskforce to plug any holes and allied help is essential. Israel was reluctant to come on board in the war on Ukraine's side, so they might be waiting for evidence of quid pro quo involving nukes. If they find out the Russians are supplying nuclear technology to Iran, I would expect a reaction and more support for Ukraine. If Russia were to arm Iran with nukes, Israel might arm Ukraine likewise, put a knife at our throat and we will put one at yours!


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure nukes are the price for drones, but the holes in the sanction systems are being plugged and it will get harder for them to obtain parts. There have been changes in law, regulations and lately enforcement, Joe recently started a taskforce to plug any holes and allied help is essential. Israel was reluctant to come on board in the war on Ukraine's side, so they might be waiting for evidence of quid pro quo involving nukes. If they find out the Russians are supplying nuclear technology to Iran, I would expect a reaction and more support for Ukraine. If Russia were to arm Iran with nukes, Israel might arm Ukraine likewise, put a knife at our throat and we will put one at yours!


I'm expecting that Israel is quite concerned w/this bromance between Vlad and the Ayatolla and have many assets in Iran to act accordingly, any intervention that occurs inside Iran regarding this "friendship" of convenience will certainly have Mossad fingerprints all over it as they own the Iranian's in the subterfuge game,it's been shown time and time again and w/Bibi back in the big seat,restraint certainly is less of a option. If Iran get's bold he will react boldly.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 29, 2022)

Netherlands earmarks €2.5 billion for support to Ukraine in 2023


In 2023 the Netherlands will make €2.5 billion available to support Ukraine. The government expects that this amount will be necessary to provide military aid, support essential repair and reconstruction activities and contribute financially to efforts to combat impunity. The Dutch Cabinet...




www.government.nl





Seems like a race for some, which isn’t a bad thing if it leads to the end of Putin.

2.5 billion may not seem as high to you as it seems to me. Per capita things look very different. Relatively it’s like the US committing almost 50billion at once. Difference is much of that goes back into national weapons and ammo manufacturers. The 2.5billion does not include the billions of support through EU, nor the costs of refugees.…

…well, costs… Check this out: 83% of (the nearly 100k) Ukrainian refugees in NL work. No typo, 80-frigging-3%. 3-4x higher than in other countries around here and a bazillion times more than Syrians and Eritreans. Ok, Ukranians can get a work permit faster, and they integrate easier (partly because they speak english and/or learn dutch) but still 4 times as many are employed compared to other large immigrants groups that have been here for 6-7 years and are naturalized. If that doesn’t sound exceptional enough, the alternative to not working here is free housing and free money. An estimated 25% of Ukrainians want to stay permanently.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Netherlands earmarks €2.5 billion for support to Ukraine in 2023
> 
> 
> In 2023 the Netherlands will make €2.5 billion available to support Ukraine. The government expects that this amount will be necessary to provide military aid, support essential repair and reconstruction activities and contribute financially to efforts to combat impunity. The Dutch Cabinet...
> ...


A lot of Ukrainians worked in the EU before the war and a half a million men immediately returned to Ukraine to fight, many leaving good jobs behind.


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Sativied (Dec 29, 2022)

Sure, they have EU neighbors and did a lot of seasonal work across the entire EU. I’m not talking about the EU. The numbers I posted are solely from this year‘s Ukrainian refugees in NL, which is roughly 100x higher than in previous years. In addition to the ~1000 immigrants, there are a couple of thousand seasonal workers per year (mostly agricultural jobs not yet replaced by robots), ie. those who return home regardless. The number of Ukrainians who left their job here in NL (other side of Europe…) to fight in Ukraine is just a tiny fraction of the 100k that came this year and not comparable with that half a million in a relevant manner.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 29, 2022)

ANC said:


> *Russia won't negotiate under terms of Zelensky's peace plan, minister of lies, Lavrov says*
> From CNN’s Irene Nasser and Josh Pennington
> Moscow will not negotiate with Kyiv on the basis of President Volodymyr Zelensky’s proposed peace formula, Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov said, according to state-media on Thursday.
> Lavrov told state-run RIA Novosti that Zelensky's idea of driving Russian troops out from the Donbas, Crimea, Zaporizhzhia and Kherson with help from the West was "an illusion."
> ...


did we ever really expect russia to negotiate out of good faith? they never have before, why would they start now?
the only way Ukraine will ever get lasting peace is to annihilate russia's ability to practice aggression. so what are we waiting on? let's give them the tools they need to finish the job we don't have the fucking balls to do ourselves...let's give them the missiles they need to reach those airfields, to reach the rocket launchers the russians are using to kill civilians...and lets do it fucking yesterday.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 29, 2022)

Welcome to the BBQ - from the OMEGA 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607727356835254272


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 29, 2022)

MANPADS = 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608383098625875968


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 29, 2022)

RIP - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608448264898228226

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608498763521478659


----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2022)

Here is a look at 40 days in November and December of eyes in the sky all around the conflict area. (does not include sats or many of the UAV's)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)

Putin's army in "very big trouble" heading into 2023: Retired U.S. major


"I think it's clear that Putin is not going to let his own intentions go. He doesn't care how many Russian soldiers will die," John Spencer said.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)

Here is an entertaining 5 min video that shows what a racing quad can do. This one uses the new DJI digital video system with hard to jam encrypted HD video transmissions, if the signal fades the picture loses resolution from the edges inward, the center remains clear so you can fly. Here you see a goppro with image stabilization and image stabilized video recorded by the DJI air unit aboard the drone and also recorded by the DJI digital video googles on the ground. It is controlled by a long range TBS crossfire radio system operating on a lower frequency than what is used for racing and close range. This is a 5" racing quad, a larger 7" would probably be required to carry a bomb and the war in Ukraine explains the recent restrictions, regulations and licensing requirements. 

Drones under 250 grams don't need a license to fly or be registered and they can fly with a DJI air unit for over 20 minutes and go just as far as this one. You can buy a 7" quad (1-2kg) probably cheaper than $200 USD, if you buy a bunch online and when fitted with a grenade or bomb they can be used as DIY switchblade suicide drones and have a range of several miles depending on terrain. Usually they will use cheaper older analog video equipment for suicide drones since they are killing Russians not taking pictures.






*Amazing range test DJI O3 air unit on Armattan beaver (Onetake shoot) *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)

Why not, he got lot's of Russian money apparently.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608209116329033730


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)

Sometimes there is no, fair and balanced, sometimes there are not two sides to the story, sometimes one side is bullshitting themselves and others. Sometimes one side is completely wrong and in violation of established international law, borders and treaties. Sometimes it does not matter what the other side believes, if they believe bullshit, lie and act like assholes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608489286130892801


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)

More obsolete shit that can be put to good use by Ukraine, these have been around for awhile.
Just the thing for overrunning trenches full of mobiks being bombed from above with drones.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608575122805510145


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608583078770839553


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608522330799587328


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608523873666097153


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why not, he got lot's of Russian money apparently.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608209116329033730


Might?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2022)

The Looming GOP Crisis Over Ukraine


Recently elected Republicans are ready to fire up the base with anger over billions spent to protect allies overseas.




www.politico.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2022)

It is in Taiwan's national security interests to be a vital link in the global high tech supply chain and they want to keep it that way! No chips for China for as long as they act like assholes.









TSMC starts volume production of most advanced chips in Taiwan


Chipmaker Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company Ltd (TSMC), began mass production of its most advanced chips in southern Taiwan on Thursday and the company's chairman said it would continue to expand capacity on the island.




www.reuters.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2022)

Lots of planes gone, but the several days of cloud cover gave the Russians time to clean up any signs of the recent attack(s).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2022)

Fallen colossus: USSR's terror, triumphs began 100 years ago


“Anyone who doesn’t regret the passing of the Soviet Union has no heart,” he said. Five years after the overthrow of Russia's czarist government, four of the socialist republics that had formed in the aftermath signed a treaty on Dec. 30, 1922 to create the USSR: Ukraine; Byelorussia...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2022)

The only way the Iranian drones could survive the rings of machine guns is to fly at night hoping missiles would be wasted instead. However I think the night vision equipment the Ukrainians have still makes the truck mounted machine gun air defenses effective at night. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608774771373903875


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608645487799959559


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2022)

They seem a better fit than the much heavier and advanced M1 tanks, are easier to maintain, train on and are light enough for the bridges and infrastructure. They appear to be as deadly to Russian armor as a tank and America has lot's of them in storage and they are old tech by modern standards. It is probably a choice between the scrap heap, sold to allies or given to Ukraine, if America has a new generation of APCs, most will end up in Europe with allies and Ukraine, or in Asia, but they are increasingly making their own stuff. If given to Ukraine, Russia could end up paying for them with seized money anyway and they have long since been paid for by Uncle Sam.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608681867062149121


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Looming GOP Crisis Over Ukraine
> 
> 
> Recently elected Republicans are ready to fire up the base with anger over billions spent to protect allies overseas.
> ...


Biden needs to make a weekly speech detailing the lies that the republicans tell, a point by point refutation of their lies.
Someone needs to explain to these fucking morons that what we're doing in Ukraine is a bargain at any price, because it hasn't caused one American death yet, although the Ukrainians aren't nearly so lucky.
but the upshot is...the trouble makers are a visible, voluble minority, so we can treat them like the yapping fat little dogs they are, ignoring them and kicking them into traffic when the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Biden needs to make a weekly speech detailing the lies that the republicans tell, a point by point refutation of their lies.
> Someone needs to explain to these fucking morons that what we're doing in Ukraine is a bargain at any price, because it hasn't caused one American death yet, although the Ukrainians aren't nearly so lucky.
> but the upshot is...the trouble makers are a visible, voluble minority, so we can treat them like the yapping fat little dogs they are, ignoring them and kicking them into traffic when the opportunity presents itself.


They have Ukraine covered for a spell and the country safe from shutdowns, until adults can take charge. Even though Ukraine is funded, additional funding will be requested, just to divide the republicans and throw them into chaos as Donald goes down over the documents swinging and lashing out. He will want the magats in congress on the courthouse steps rioting and not on the floor of congress, unless it is to whine for him. I still think Nancy is their greatest threat, retired from speakership and roaming the halls of congress, talking to moderate republicans and counting votes for Jeffries while advising him.

The magats and republicans are in the weakest position imaginable considering their majority, they have a lot of legal trouble coming in 2023 and 2024, the democrats and Jack will make sure of that. Trump and the J6 report will haunt them and if Meadows becomes king rat, a lot of republican congress people will be very worried about being ensnared in conspiracy. This will go on for years and hasn't even really begun, but it will begin just as the republicans take control of the house, or try to. Their first big problem will be Trump going down over the top secret documents and when that shit hits the fan Donald will demand loyalty, as in taking a bullet for him! It should be all down hill from there over the next year or two, gaining speed and momentum like a snowball rolling down a mountain side as the rats start squealing and dealing while the phones and computers are seized.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They have Ukraine covered for a spell and the country safe from shutdowns, until adults can take charge. Even though Ukraine is funded, additional funding will be requested, just to divide the republicans and throw them into chaos as Donald goes down over the documents swinging and lashing out. He will want the magats in congress on the courthouse steps rioting and not on the floor of congress, unless it is to whine for him. I still think Nancy is their greatest threat, retired from speakership and roaming the halls of congress, talking to moderate republicans and counting votes for Jeffries while advising him.
> 
> The magats and republicans are in the weakest position imaginable considering their majority, they have a lot of legal trouble coming in 2023 and 2024, the democrats and Jack will make sure of that. Trump and the J6 report will haunt them and if Meadows becomes king rat, a lot of republican congress people will be very worried about being ensnared in conspiracy. This will go on for years and hasn't even really begun, but it will begin just as the republicans take control of the house, or try to. Their first big problem will be Trump going down over the top secret documents and when that shit hits the fan Donald will demand loyalty, as in taking a bullet for him! It should be all down hill from there over the next year or two, gaining speed and momentum like a snowball rolling down a mountain side as the rats start squealing and dealing while the phones and computers are seized.


no one is going to take a bullet for trump...no one...all of his ball licking supplicants are only onboard with him for the benefits they can reap...which are drying out, hardcore...maggoty trailer queen is trying to assume the mantle of magat queen...so you know she doesn't want him around stepping on coat tails, even though she rode his shamelessly...mccarthy sees himself in mcconnel's office eventually...good fucking luck with that, mcconnel is a nasty piece of shit asshole, but he's a smart nasty piece of shit asshole, who learned the rules and how to game them while mccarthy was still swimming in the mailman's balls.
the magats got nothing but a trip to obscurity, a trip to jail, or both...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no one is going to take a bullet for trump...no one...all of his ball licking supplicants are only onboard with him for the benefits they can reap...which are drying out, hardcore...maggoty trailer queen is trying to assume the mantle of magat queen...so you know she doesn't want him around stepping on coat tails, even though she rode his shamelessly...mccarthy sees himself in mcconnel's office eventually...good fucking luck with that, mcconnel is a nasty piece of shit asshole, but he's a smart nasty piece of shit asshole, who learned the rules and how to game them while mccarthy was still swimming in the mailman's balls.
> the magats got nothing but a trip to obscurity, a trip to jail, or both...


They will need to muzzle Donald upon indictment or jail him, because he will try to put heat on republicans who don't support him with his base of morons. If they won't die in a hail of gunfire for him on the courthouse steps they are RINOs!  Mitch will be praying the judge jails or muzzles Donald with a ball gag upon indictment, so will Kevin, because he will have to lead the charge up the courthouse steps while armed with an AR15!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2022)

But if he were the party's nominee for 2024 I would still vote for him!   


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608794444031225856


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2022)

Georgie posted a good year in review of the war. I had forgot how long we waited till we started helping.


----------



## printer (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2022)

The guys out in the trenches only see them when these guys are finished with them and they can tell them when to get dressed to go out and shoot those few who get through the drone directed artillery and mortars.






*The Wings Of Madyar: Ukrainian Drone Unit Tracks Russian Forces Around Bakhmut*

18,979 views Dec 30, 2022
As fighting rages in Ukraine's Donetsk region, Russian forces near the city of Bakhmut are said to be exhausted. Ukrainian troops are relying upon their air reconnaissance operations. A drone unit known as The Wings of Madyar is providing real-time information to Ukrainian artillery batteries.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608884598955716610


----------



## doublejj (Dec 30, 2022)

100 shots - 100 hits. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608914357832024065


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They will need to muzzle Donald upon indictment or jail him, because he will try to put heat on republicans who don't support him with his base of morons. If they won't die in a hail of gunfire for him on the courthouse steps they are RINOs!  Mitch will be praying the judge jails or muzzles Donald with a ball gag upon indictment, so will Kevin, because he will have to lead the charge up the courthouse steps while armed with an AR15!


no..they won't need to muzzle him, they need to let him run his fat fucking mouth all he wants, and they need to record EVERY word of it, and use it against him and all the other magats at their trials...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no..they won't need to muzzle him, they need to let him run his fat fucking mouth all he wants, and they need to record EVERY word of it, and use it against him and all the other magats at their trials...


If they don't muzzle or jail him on indictment, he will have a riot on the courthouse steps with McCarthy leading the charge!  Imagine the freaking out he is gonna do if released after indictment and with a slam dunk trial and 20 years in the slammer 2 months away. As I said before, when they indict Donald over the documents case he will be very lucky to get conditional release until trial and all the shit he is saying will be used against him at the plea hearing when the judge owns his ass.

If they can't quickly and easily convict him over the documents and obstruction, then give up on the rule of law in America. This is not a complicated case and the trial won't take long, there is no wiggle room, no way to squirm out, no smoke and mirrors. It will also set things up for further J6 investigations with better squeal deals and break the ice about prosecuting Trump state and federal. IMHO the real criminals here were the republican members of congress, house and senate who were part of this conspiracy, they swore an oath and are required to know better, to know their asses from a hole in the ground. Their duty was to make and uphold the law, not break it in a conspiracy to overthrown the constitution and destroy that which they swore to defend and uphold. That is where I think Jacks targets should be, congress and all those involved, Trump and his cronies were the inner circle and that circle contained congress people too. Trump himself confessed this to DOJ officials FFS, "Just say it was stolen and me and my republican allies in congress will do the rest".


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they don't muzzle or jail him on indictment, he will have a riot on the courthouse steps with McCarthy leading the charge!  Imagine the freaking out he is gonna do if released after indictment and with a slam dunk trial and 20 years in the slammer 2 months away. As I said before, when they indict Donald over the documents case he will be very lucky to get conditional release until trial and all the shit he is saying will be used against him at the plea hearing when the judge owns his ass.
> 
> If they can't quickly and easily convict him over the documents and obstruction, then give up on the rule of law in America. This is not a complicated case and the trial won't take long, there is no wiggle room, no way to squirm out, no smoke and mirrors. It will also set things up for further J6 investigations with better squeal deals and break the ice about prosecuting Trump state and federal. IMHO the real criminals here were the republican members of congress, house and senate who were part of this conspiracy, they swore an oath and are required to know better, to know their asses from a hole in the ground. Their duty was to make and uphold the law, not break it in a conspiracy to overthrown the constitution and destroy that which they swore to defend and uphold. That is where I think Jacks targets should be, congress and all those involved, Trump and his cronies were the inner circle and that circle contained congress people too. Trump himself confessed this to DOJ officials FFS, "Just say it was stolen and me and my republican allies in congress will do the rest".


no he won't...the fucks that came to the capitol took weeks to organize anything, with the help of many republican politicians. 
and most of them are in jail, or waiting to go.
the national guard was deliberately held back.
what are they gonna do when none of that is true?
anyone who shows up to protest will do so in the face of armed, organized national guardsmen and capitol police, who are ready for their shit this time.
let em come, take as much video and as many pictures of them as you can while they're there, and put them on a list for the FBI to keep an eye on.
there may be some small riots...but most of his supporters are old, and/or live rurally. they'll have to commute to riots, if they can manage to make it at all. they'll be put down the same day they start shit, tried, convicted, and get to join their leader in prison.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no he won't...the fucks that came to the capitol took weeks to organize anything, with the help of many republican politicians.
> and most of them are in jail, or waiting to go.
> the national guard was deliberately held back.
> what are they gonna do when none of that is true?
> ...


Donald is desperate and stupid, he will try, but won't have any luck and if he did, the DC police won't allow a repeat of J6 and won't fuck with them at all in hand to hand combat but will shoot the fuckers! Donald will go down bitching and screaming and will put his Trumper republicans in congress in as tight a jam with the base as he can manage. If he can, he will burn the GOP to the ground on the way down, he missed his chance with America. He will turn on everybody in the end and blame them all, or try to.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 31, 2022)

As Adm. Yamamoto looked out at the vast Pacific from his flagship of the carrier task force that just struck Pearl Harbor he was sullen and not celebratory as were the other Japanese officers,he remarked that "America's industrial might is awesome". As I sit here today as an American,who is witnessing war clouds gather in the Pacific once again I feel the roles are reversed. Our de-facto opponent (China) are the ones whose industrial might is awesome. Their navy is comprised of all new or almost new surface combatants,they have 6 shipyards(and are building more) of which their largest one outstrips the USA's capacity of all our shipyards combined. Our surface fleet (particularly the Tichonderoga class Aegis cruisers) are long in the tooth,our decision making in procurement(especially in designing LCS boats in place of a actual blue water frigate) has set us back at least a decade.I believe that only the experience of our brave sailors is the only thing stopping Mr. Xi from throwing punches in place of all his flexing. Let's all hope it stays that way because the odds are starting to stack up unfavorably.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 31, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> As Adm. Yamamoto looked out at the vast Pacific from his flagship of the carrier task force that just struck Pearl Harbor he was sullen and not celebratory as were the other Japanese officers,he remarked that "America's industrial might is awesome". As I sit here today as an American,who is witnessing war clouds gather in the Pacific once again I feel the roles are reversed. Our de-facto opponent (China) are the ones whose industrial might is awesome. Their navy is comprised of all new or almost new surface combatants,they have 6 shipyards(and are building more) of which their largest one outstrips the USA's capacity of all our shipyards combined. Our surface fleet (particularly the Tichonderoga class Aegis cruisers) are long in the tooth,our decision making in procurement(especially in designing LCS boats in place of a actual blue water frigate) has set us back at least a decade.I believe that only the experience of our brave sailors is the only thing stopping Mr. Xi from throwing punches in place of all his flexing. Let's all hope it stays that way because the odds are starting to stack up unfavorably.


I neglected to add in the above that EVERY year the Chinese launch the equivalent of the entire French navy in new ships,and France's navy, while not huge,is considered very capable.


----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> As Adm. Yamamoto looked out at the vast Pacific from his flagship of the carrier task force that just struck Pearl Harbor he was sullen and not celebratory as were the other Japanese officers,he remarked that "America's industrial might is awesome". As I sit here today as an American,who is witnessing war clouds gather in the Pacific once again I feel the roles are reversed. Our de-facto opponent (China) are the ones whose industrial might is awesome. Their navy is comprised of all new or almost new surface combatants,they have 6 shipyards(and are building more) of which their largest one outstrips the USA's capacity of all our shipyards combined. Our surface fleet (particularly the Tichonderoga class Aegis cruisers) are long in the tooth,our decision making in procurement(especially in designing LCS boats in place of a actual blue water frigate) has set us back at least a decade.I believe that only the experience of our brave sailors is the only thing stopping Mr. Xi from throwing punches in place of all his flexing. Let's all hope it stays that way because the odds are starting to stack up unfavorably.


What scares me more than the numbers is the fact our officers no longer learn how to navigate the old fashioned way. Everyone uses computers now. If the balloon goes up, there is a good chance we take out each others sats. 

They also don't spend as long with hands on ship handling. Lots of shipwrecks in the last few years just from over crowded waterways.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> As Adm. Yamamoto looked out at the vast Pacific from his flagship of the carrier task force that just struck Pearl Harbor he was sullen and not celebratory as were the other Japanese officers,he remarked that "America's industrial might is awesome". As I sit here today as an American,who is witnessing war clouds gather in the Pacific once again I feel the roles are reversed. Our de-facto opponent (China) are the ones whose industrial might is awesome. Their navy is comprised of all new or almost new surface combatants,they have 6 shipyards(and are building more) of which their largest one outstrips the USA's capacity of all our shipyards combined. Our surface fleet (particularly the Tichonderoga class Aegis cruisers) are long in the tooth,our decision making in procurement(especially in designing LCS boats in place of a actual blue water frigate) has set us back at least a decade.I believe that only the experience of our brave sailors is the only thing stopping Mr. Xi from throwing punches in place of all his flexing. Let's all hope it stays that way because the odds are starting to stack up unfavorably.


America will not be alone if it confronts China both militarily and most importantly economically and the only way that will happen is if they attack another liberal democracy. Xi won't last forever and they are coming around, but with a bit of "face saving" first, speaking of face, Xi just had his fall off over covid. Then there are China's internal economic problems and recent financial crises. China will turn to the east and central Asia and will be taking advantage of the vacuum there left by the Russians. They have rail lines into there already it has oil, resources and markets with internal lines of communication. There might be a lot going on to the north of them in the coming decade as the Russian empire comes apart and they will want to take advantage of that too.

Almost all their markets are in the west among allied or friendly countries, because it would not jut be Uncle Sam, it would be the allies, only more intense than Ukraine with a better organized coalition. The did pretty good with the global system of trade and finance, it would be hard to grow faster than they did, so why fuck it up and cut off their and the worlds supply of advanced microchips? Defending Taiwan is in the vital national security interests of every industrialized country on earth and will be for nearly a decade. They are a crucial link in the global high tech supply chain, most of the world's advanced microprocessors and other electronics are made there. If China attacked them it would mean war and war with more than America alone, even Vietnam would be on our side FFS!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I neglected to add in the above that EVERY year the Chinese launch the equivalent of the entire French navy in new ships,and France's navy, while not huge,is considered very capable.


The purpose of a Navy is to protect trade and America has been protecting Chinese trade, they can be strong in their region, but start acting like assholes and there will be trouble that China does not need. Expanding into Asia using soft economic power would be ok with the west, the British and American model worked quite well for decades and labor in those places is cheap, just own the mines and factories, politicians too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> As Adm. Yamamoto looked out at the vast Pacific from his flagship of the carrier task force that just struck Pearl Harbor he was sullen and not celebratory as were the other Japanese officers,he remarked that "America's industrial might is awesome". As I sit here today as an American,who is witnessing war clouds gather in the Pacific once again I feel the roles are reversed. Our de-facto opponent (China) are the ones whose industrial might is awesome. Their navy is comprised of all new or almost new surface combatants,they have 6 shipyards(and are building more) of which their largest one outstrips the USA's capacity of all our shipyards combined. Our surface fleet (particularly the Tichonderoga class Aegis cruisers) are long in the tooth,our decision making in procurement(especially in designing LCS boats in place of a actual blue water frigate) has set us back at least a decade.I believe that only the experience of our brave sailors is the only thing stopping Mr. Xi from throwing punches in place of all his flexing. Let's all hope it stays that way because the odds are starting to stack up unfavorably.


there's a lot more to it than that...and even with some out dated equipment, our navy and airforce are nothing to fuck with.
but a lot of the real deterrents are political, and social.
they can see what the rest of the world thinks about russia's actions, and they can see what the rest of the world is doing about it.
they're in a period of contraction right now, with entire cities sitting empty, no people to fill them. they don't need real estate, they need economic growth, and war only provides that short term. they're also dealing with covid, after about the worse mismanagement program on the entire planet...i'm expecting them to lose millions before it's over, with their ineffective vaccines and reluctance to accept any outside help at all.
they are conflicted, and the best thing that could happen for them (and coincidentally, for us) is for Xi to die, and for someone more moderate to take over, but he's only 69...not young, but not old enough to drop dead tomorrow... and he doesn't appear to be seriously ill, so don't count on his being replaced anytime soon...
i think younger party members will have a lot different attitudes, once they get a chance to express them without poohbear looking over their shoulders. we just have to stick it out a few more years.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> America will not be alone if it confronts China both militarily and most importantly economically and the only way that will happen is if they attack another liberal democracy. Xi won't last forever and they are coming around, but with a bit of "face saving" first, speaking of face, Xi just had his fall off over covid. Then there are China's internal economic problems and recent financial crises. Chana will turn to the east and central Asia and will be taking advantage of the vacuum there left by the Russians. They have rail lines into there already it has oil, resources and markets with internal lines of communication. There might be a lot going on to the north of them in the coming decade as the Russian empire comes apart and they will want to take advantage of that too.
> 
> Almost all their markets are in the west among allied or friendly countries, because it would not jut be Uncle Sam, it would be the allies, only more intense than Ukraine with a better organized coalition. The did pretty good with the global system of trade and finance, it would be hard to grow faster than they did, so why fuck it up and cut off their and the worlds supply of advanced microchips? Defending Taiwan is in the vital national security interests of every industrialized country on earth and will be for nearly a decade. They are a crucial link in the global high tech supply chain, most of the world's advanced microprocessors and other electronics are made there. If China attacked them it would mean war and war with more than America alone, even Vietnam would be on our side FFS!


You raise intelligent points,as always,but Xi didn't give a shit about his economy for 3 years w/his Covid lockdown,and yeah picking the bones of a weakened Russia surely gets his attention but Taiwan is and always will be the "apple of the CCP's eye" , and I know the US won't be on our own,I've looked at Japan recently and their navy is pretty well equipped. The US also has all our traditional bros.England,France,Canada,Australia,among others but there is no denying that this is a unique challenge,a pumped up dragon looking to avenge more than a century of cowing to the west and bringing back a rogue,stray faction of China back to the fold. I have the feeling Xi is basing his whole legacy upon this issue and I surely hope I'm mistaken.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> You raise intelligent points,as always,but Xi didn't give a shit about his economy for 3 years w/his Covid lockdown,and yeah picking the bones of a weakened Russia surely gets his attention but Taiwan is and always will be the "apple of the CCP's eye" , and I know the US won't be on our own,I've looked at Japan recently and their navy is pretty well equipped. The US also has all our traditional bros.England,France,Canada,Australia,among others but there is no denying that this is a unique challenge,a pumped up dragon looking to avenge more than a century of cowing to the west and bringing back a rogue,stray faction of China back to the fold. I have the feeling Xi is basing his whole legacy upon this issue and I surely hope I'm mistaken.


while i don't expect them to act like an American or a European would act, the Chinese have gotten a taste of freedom, a taste of western culture, and they like it.
they just staged massive demonstrations, which is not something that happens often in China, and they were actually effective...they got what they wanted, at least partially. without huge crack downs, without government retribution.
https://www.cfr.org/blog/did-chinas-street-protests-end-harsh-covid-policies
the times, they are a'changin....but who can say for better or worse?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> You raise intelligent points,as always,but Xi didn't give a shit about his economy for 3 years w/his Covid lockdown,and yeah picking the bones of a weakened Russia surely gets his attention but Taiwan is and always will be the "apple of the CCP's eye" , and I know the US won't be on our own,I've looked at Japan recently and their navy is pretty well equipped. The US also has all our traditional bros.England,France,Canada,Australia,among others but there is no denying that this is a unique challenge,a pumped up dragon looking to avenge more than a century of cowing to the west and bringing back a rogue,stray faction of China back to the fold. I have the feeling Xi is basing his whole legacy upon this issue and I surely hope I'm mistaken.


Everybody is wary of China in southeast Asia and that is where the Asian tiger economies are, those will grow even faster now at China's expense. South Korea and Japan are powerful allies and the Philippines is far more developed these days along with Vietnam and Indonesia, all would be aligned with the west and Europe. A politically unstable Russia could put another adversary at their backs in another decade. China has a place in the global economy and has done well so far, but internal mismanagement and corruption are catching up to them. We elect our leaders with a free press every few years and look at how corrupt many of them are, now imagine if they weren't elected or there weren't a free press. How long before it ends up like Russia or North Korea? A corrupt society from top to bottom where people live in fear and like shit.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> while i don't expect them to act like an American or a European would act, the Chinese have gotten a taste of freedom, a taste of western culture, and they like it.
> they just staged massive demonstrations, which is not something that happens often in China, and they were actually effective...they got what they wanted, at least partially. without huge crack downs, without government retribution.
> https://www.cfr.org/blog/did-chinas-street-protests-end-harsh-covid-policies
> the times, they are a'changin....but who can say for better or worse?


Yeah,I don't disagree and was surprised by that(pleasantly),I hope yourself and LED are correct on this and we don't come to blows over Taiwan in the Pacific,it'd surely be a catostrophic confrontation with large losses of life and treasure. I'm willing to bet that the ringleaders of those lockdown demonstrations have disappeared already courtesy of the CCP,surely a price was paid for any hint of Mr. Xi getting shown up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Yeah,I don't disagree and was surprised by that(pleasantly),I hope yourself and LED are correct on this and we don't come to blows over Taiwan in the Pacific,it'd surely be a catostrophic confrontation with large losses of life and treasure. I'm willing to bet that the ringleaders of those lockdown demonstrations have disappeared already courtesy of the CCP,surely a price was paid for any hint of Mr. Xi getting shown up.


They have a unique problem in Taiwan.
They consider it part of their territory, while the natives do not...part of their desire to reattain Taiwan is to re-establish control over territory they consider their own.
part of their desire to reattain Taiwan is to control the production of Chips...which they cannot realistically do.
they could physically take the facilities, but they do not have the expertise to produce a high quality product, or they would already be doing so for their own use. They will need the Willing cooperation of the operaters of those facilities to produce anything more advanced than they can already produce themselves, and they will not get that, and know it.
i recently read that many of those facilities are actually planting destructive devices in their own equipment in case of an invasion...as recommended by our military...https://press.armywarcollege.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=3089&context=parameters
so they might be able to take the physical facilities, but they don't have the expertise to operate the machinery to produce the best results, and they don't have any supply chain to repair those machines once they need maintenance.
the whole thing seems to be a lose/lose for them.
a bigger international win for them would be to sit down and negotiate with the Taiwanese, and to grant them guaranteed sovereignty, in exchange for favored trade status...
that might stick in America's craw a little, but it would go a long way towards establishing world stability.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> They have a unique problem in Taiwan.
> They consider it part of their territory, while the natives do not...part of their desire to reattain Taiwan is to re-establish control over territory they consider their own.
> part of their desire to reattain Taiwan is to control the production of Chips...which they cannot realistically do.
> they could physically take the facilities, but they do not have the expertise to produce a high quality product, or they would already be doing so for their own use. They will need the Willing cooperation of the operaters of those facilities to produce anything more advanced than they can already produce themselves, and they will not get that, and know it.
> ...


The problem with China now is an imperialist mindset, the same problem with Russia. The UN decided long go that the people living in a place have the sole right of self determination, not a former imperial power. Empires left a political mess of the world, from South America, to Africa, to the middle east, to Asia, most dissolved in the 20th century, but the ones who turned communist hung on a little longer fueled by misguided and discredited ideology or upheld by security forces through ideological change like in China. The future of Taiwan is for them to decide not China and they cleverly maneuvered themselves into a vital position in the global economy. Countries have interests, not friendships is an old saying that is still true, but to a lesser extent, because public opinion counts for much these days too.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> They have a unique problem in Taiwan.
> They consider it part of their territory, while the natives do not...part of their desire to reattain Taiwan is to re-establish control over territory they consider their own.
> part of their desire to reattain Taiwan is to control the production of Chips...which they cannot realistically do.
> they could physically take the facilities, but they do not have the expertise to produce a high quality product, or they would already be doing so for their own use. They will need the Willing cooperation of the operaters of those facilities to produce anything more advanced than they can already produce themselves, and they will not get that, and know it.
> ...


Granting sovereignty for Taiwan by China,that would be considered a complete surrender by the Chinese and Xi would never show weakness like that IMO. I've given thought to a 5 yr. period of relocating the Taiwanese people(those who reject the CCP) and their industrial base and ceding the island to China upon completion. An immense undertaking surely,w/many variables to consider (where,sovereignty,etc.) , but a full tilt throwdown is also an immense undertaking,just a thought.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Granting sovereignty for Taiwan by China,that would be considered a complete surrender by the Chinese and Xi would never show weakness like that IMO. I've given thought to a 5 yr. period of relocating the Taiwanese people(those who reject the CCP) and their industrial base and ceding the island to China upon completion. An immense undertaking surely,w/many variables to consider (where,sovereignty,etc.) , but a full tilt throwdown is also an immense undertaking,just a thought.


They don't grant shit, it is up to the people living there period, they have no argument. If they tried to take Taiwan it would be war and the country would be destroyed, including the chip making facilities. If China didn't destroy them we would, rather than let them have it and the people who worked there would be working in the west at new fabs being built now. China is heavily dependent on exports and they would not be exporting much or importing much, even with a huge navy, that won't help much with sanctions and anti ship missiles, even those on small disposable drone boats controlled by starlink.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They don't grant shit, it is up to the people living there period, they have no argument. If they tried to take Taiwan it would be war and the country would be destroyed, including the chip making facilities. If China didn't destroy them we would, rather than let them have it and the people who worked there would be working in the west at new fabs being built now. China is heavily dependent on exports and they would not be exporting much or importing much, even with a huge navy, that won't help much with sanctions and anti ship missiles, even those on small disposable drone boats controlled by starlink.


If China decides not to recognize that sovereignty, then granting it to themselves means nothing.
and what you're suggesting is waiting for an aggressive country to destroy an ally, so that they can be relocated to a more secure position, and put to work in a new fabricating facility...in the wake of their home being destroyed and all their lives essentially ruined...and the only alternative would be for us to destroy their homes and livelihoods so that the Chinese can't seize the equipment...what a humanitarian statement....
how do you propose we evacuate those 23.57 million people under war conditions? or do you only propose we take the few thousand key chip fabrication techs, and allow the rest to suffer whatever fate the Chinese deal them? 
do you suppose the Chinese will be content with Taiwan, either way? once they're in motion, they might want to reclaim some more territory...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Territorial_disputes_of_the_People's_Republic_of_China
they seem to have a large shopping list...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> If China decides not to recognize that sovereignty, then granting it to themselves means nothing.
> and what you're suggesting is waiting for an aggressive country to destroy an ally, so that they can be relocated to a more secure position, and put to work in a new fabricating facility...in the wake of their home being destroyed and all their lives essentially ruined...and the only alternative would be for us to destroy their homes and livelihoods so that the Chinese can't seize the equipment...what a humanitarian statement....
> how do you propose we evacuate those 23.57 million people under war conditions? or do you only propose we take the few thousand key chip fabrication techs, and allow the rest to suffer whatever fate the Chinese deal them?
> do you suppose the Chinese will be content with Taiwan, either way? once they're in motion, they might want to reclaim some more territory...
> ...


I never advocated any of those things, just spelling out the realities of the situation. If China attacked Taiwan and there was war the chip making facilities would be destroyed and some of the workers would relocate to other places where chip fabs are being built now. The reality is we are building chip fabs in American and the EU in anticipation of trouble and moving China out of the supply chains for strategic things, that is policy.

As far as the UN goes China does not have a say in the fate of Taiwan, the people do, just like in Ukraine. If China does invade Taiwan they will feed a lot of fishes by Taiwanese efforts alone destroying most of them at their points of embarkation. The war would end up like Russia's war with Ukraine and have a lot of unintended domestic consequences. They got a taste of what could happen with covid protests and war would mean mass unemployment, they are a government with no real legitimacy and they know it.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2022)

injinji said:


> What scares me more than the numbers is the fact our officers no longer learn how to navigate the old fashioned way. Everyone uses computers now. If the balloon goes up, there is a good chance we take out each others sats.
> 
> They also don't spend as long with hands on ship handling. Lots of shipwrecks in the last few years just from over crowded waterways.


A sextant is not a canvas cathouse. No matter what the Marines might say.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)

"You only have one week left": Reznikov warns Russians about Putin's plans


Oleksii Reznikov, the Minister of Defence of Ukraine, has warned the Russians that their leadership is preparing for a new "wave" of mobilisation and planning to close the borders within a week. Source: Reznikov's video address Quote: "On the eve of the New Year, I want to address the citizens...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I never advocated any of those things, just spelling out the realities of the situation. If China attacked Taiwan and there was war the chip making facilities would be destroyed and some of the workers would relocate to other places where chip fabs are being built now. The reality is we are building chip fabs in American and the EU in anticipation of trouble and moving China out of the supply chains for strategic things, that is policy.
> 
> As far as the UN goes China does not have a say in the fate of Taiwan, the people do, just like in Ukraine. If China does invade Taiwan they will feed a lot of fishes by Taiwanese efforts alone destroying most of them at their points of embarkation. The war would end up like Russia's war with Ukraine and have a lot of unintended domestic consequences. They got a taste of what could happen with covid protests and war would mean mass unemployment, they are a government with no real legitimacy and they know it.


i don't think this war would be anything like the Ukraine war...i highly doubt China is in the same state of decay that corruption put the russians in.
they may not have the very best equipment, but what they have isn't ww2 era leftovers they have to clean the rust off of to even recognize.
https://www.mylifeelsewhere.com/country-size-comparison/taiwan/china
Taiwan has state of the art defenses, but they have a huge coastline to defend, and any landing on any part of it then negates those coastal defenses in that area.
China's navy isn't a joke.
https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidaxe/2021/11/05/yes-china-has-more-warships-than-the-usa-thats-because-chinese-ships-are-small/?sh=2dffbb5f611d
China can and would take Taiwan, is a day or two, if they decided they wanted it enough. the conversation so far didn't even call in China's coastal missile batteries, or their airforce...
Ukraine pulled the biggest motherfucking rabbit in history out of their ass, and the russians are the ones that were responsible for it, through incredible gross incompetence. don't expect China to hand Taiwan the same kind of gift.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think this war would be anything like the Ukraine war...i highly doubt China is in the same state of decay that corruption put the russians in.
> they may not have the very best equipment, but what they have isn't ww2 era leftovers they have to clean the rust off of to even recognize.
> https://www.mylifeelsewhere.com/country-size-comparison/taiwan/china
> Taiwan has state of the art defenses, but they have a huge coastline to defend, and any landing on any part of it then negates those coastal defenses in that area.
> ...


They have a considerable body of water to cross and as I said, Taiwan would be far from alone, right off the bat, aid would not just pour in, boots on the ground and ships in the water will too, along with planes in the air who will settle things along with missiles and missile defense. It would also probably mean war in Korea as the South rolled over the north nukes or not and met the Chinese head on. Before any attack happens, month's if not years of planning and preparation would be required and the sanctions would begin before the fighting.


----------



## Sickofitall420247 (Dec 31, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I neglected to add in the above that EVERY year the Chinese launch the equivalent of the entire French navy in new ships,and France's navy, while not huge,is considered very capable.


You forgot to mention that most of these boats are coast guard boats. China has yet to develop the logistics for a long range war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)

*The Russian economy is collapsing: when to expect a breakdown*

18,391 views Dec 31, 2022 #UATV #UATV_English #UkraineNews
By the end of the year, the Russian ruble depreciated again against the dollar and the euro. Anti-Russian sanctions and an oil embargo have led to the fact that the ruble continues its "unbridled fall", writes Reuters. Experts suggest that this is not the limit and inflation will continue. After all, the Kremlin spends billions on the war against Ukraine, and the democratic world introduces more and more restrictions against the aggressor country. Details - in our story.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2022)

Sickofitall420247 said:


> You forgot to mention that most of these boats are coast guard boats. China has yet to develop the logistics for a long range war.


A good point. They do not have a blue water navy. But for throwing their weight around in their own neighborhood, they don't really need one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)

Maybe the CIA should slip a massive dose of LSD into his next shipment! You can't legally kill him, but the law says nothing about melting down his brain with acid!  Have him dragged from the Kremlin drooling and raving in straight jacket and then off to a mental hospital in Siberia.









Putin took cancer drugs that warped his decision-making on Ukraine, Danish intel says, reviving disputed theories about his health


A senior Danish official alleged that Putin was taking strong medication when he decided to invade. Other authorities say there's no proof he is ill.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe the CIA should slip a massive dose of LSD into his next shipment! You can't legally kill him, but the law says nothing about melting down his brain with acid!  Have him dragged from the Kremlin drooling and raving in straight jacket and then off to a mental hospital in Siberia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a shame they don't have hurricanes in eurasia. My wife's old boss was special forces. He never would tell me any of the things they did, but he did say there are no homicides during hurricanes. (he did most of his work in latin america)


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe the CIA should slip a massive dose of LSD into his next shipment! You can't legally kill him, but the law says nothing about melting down his brain with acid!  Have him dragged from the Kremlin drooling and raving in straight jacket and then off to a mental hospital in Siberia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We’ve had this talk. It is a barbaric proposal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> We’ve had this talk. It is a barbaric proposal.


Vlad is barbaric...


----------



## doublejj (Dec 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad is barbaric...


Have you seen the picture of the headless Ukrainian child in the park after a russian drone attack on Kyiv?...I won't post it here, go on redditt or telegram and I'm sure you can find it if you want to see it. It makes watching the grenade drop videos much more meaningful....F*ck Russia


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vlad is barbaric...


The barbarity of the other does not permit or justify my being barbaric.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The barbarity of the other does not permit or justify my being barbaric.


Not everybody has the same ethical or moral standards and the Ukrainians or others would have no hesitation. Besides after a week or two Vlad would be fine, except for the flashbacks and trying to get himself sprung from the nuthouse...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> We’ve had this talk. It is a barbaric proposal.


i could be a barbarian, with the proper stimulus.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 1, 2023)

Weakness invites hostility.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 1, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think this war would be anything like the Ukraine war...i highly doubt China is in the same state of decay that corruption put the russians in.
> they may not have the very best equipment, but what they have isn't ww2 era leftovers they have to clean the rust off of to even recognize.
> https://www.mylifeelsewhere.com/country-size-comparison/taiwan/china
> Taiwan has state of the art defenses, but they have a huge coastline to defend, and any landing on any part of it then negates those coastal defenses in that area.
> ...


This is a poor analysis and even worse as a comparison with Russia's "Special Military Operation". China has flown ever greater training sorties near Taiwan's airspace and naval exercizes, basically pounding their chest just in the hopes that the US will take them seriously. If there is one thing the People's Subjugation Army (who have they ever liberated?) would like to have the world consider is that they are a real military that should be taken seriously.

Imagine having one of the biggest military forces in the world and struggling to be taken seriously.

They lack viable anti-sub warfare. 
The J-20 (of which there are less than 2 dozen) are easily detectable.
Their single operational carrier is less capable than any of Japan's "helicopter carriers". 
Their subs make more noise with the engines off than US subs make at full speed.
Their missiles can not damage surface fleets, even near their shores, unless nuclear armed.

I could go on listing such bullet points but the fact of the matter is that if Xi wants Taiwan, he had better study the Normandy landings and reconsider what he can do with the 3 amphibs at his disposal. Red China has been threatening to conquer Formosa since long before Mao's son was killed in Korea while stealing from the mess hall. Theyyhave not taken the island for one reason only. They cannot.

You just have to understand the passive aggressive approach to conquest they have always epitomized. They want to "win without fighting" because they cannot win by actually fighting. They are terrible at fighting. The only advantage they could have in a fight is their complete lack of regard for human life and rights. In the many centuries of their history this has never changed the reality that it is repleat with military defeat. They have literally been losing wars, nigh invariably, for centuries, in their own turf. The only real exception was Tibet. 

They make advances right up to the point that their adversaries realize that they are at war and decide to defend themselves. The wolf-wankers continue to this very day. As soon as open combat is met, Sun Tzu should be disregarded. China can only win as long as there is no war.

War is not art.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 1, 2023)

On the other hand, Russia shares a land border with Ukraine and is the successor of the government that actually included Ukraine. The Chinese Commy party has never ruled Formosa, nor has there ever been a Lapse in the sovereignty of the RoC, which predates the CCP. The Ukraine's entire arsenal and the entirety of their military materiel was of Soviet origin and known to the Kremlin at the start of their "Special Military Operation".

Russia was known to have the second most capable military in the world at the beginning of 2022 and within months it became apparent that they had the second best military in the Ukraine. It wasn't just the MANPADS and Javelins delivered to Ukrainian defenders that forestalled the Russian orc onslought. It was the unbridled eleutherianist fervor of young Ukrainians who did not share Putin's Neo-Czarist pining for the glory days of soviet tyranny.

So if there is any comparison between the war in the Ukraine and a hypothetical Communist invasion of Formosa, it would be of the defenders primarily but unlike the analysis of the above commenter, the beligerent reds would be just as inept in either case. Outside assistance would be at least as helpful and unanymous as well.

No, the very reason why Xi ended his lockdowns is so that he can have an excuse to fail in the sacred charge of forced unification, to save face.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 1, 2023)

Sickofitall420247 said:


> You forgot to mention that most of these boats are coast guard boats. China has yet to develop the logistics for a long range war.


They are launching fast replenishment ships man,and the equivalent of the French navy means China is commissioning 2 destroyers,3-5 frigates,1 aircraft carrier, 1-2 SSN's,and 1 SSBN, and amphibious assault and landing ships yearly in addition to those patrol boats you mentioned. Sadly enough the USA has commissioned 2 classes of LCS ships that were to take on the role of a frigate for the blue water role in addition to littoral work and have been pretty much a epic fail, basically they should be given to the Coast Guard and the Navy can start picking up the pieces of a waisted decade and a half.PS I'm a patriotic American and don't enjoy giving any props to the PLA navy,it's just the sad facts.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 1, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They have a considerable body of water to cross and as I said, Taiwan would be far from alone, right off the bat, aid would not just pour in, boots on the ground and ships in the water will too, along with planes in the air who will settle things along with missiles and missile defense. It would also probably mean war in Korea as the South rolled over the north nukes or not and met the Chinese head on. Before any attack happens, month's if not years of planning and preparation would be required and the sanctions would begin before the fighting.


The Chinese are fixated on this,they practice assaulting the Taiwanese version of the "Whitehouse" on a identical mock up they have built, they also have a mock up of a US carrier on rail tracks that they have hit w/a ballistic missile while moving at identical knots, they ARE a very cagey adversary who have patiently played the long game to arrive at near peer status,that alone is a remarkable achievement considering 2 US carrier battle groups sailed thru the Taiwan strait a little more than 20 yrs. ago made them back down from threatening the Taiwanese,don't think a US pres. would do that now in a crisis.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2023)

abandonconflict said:


> On the other hand, Russia shares a land border with Ukraine and is the successor of the government that actually included Ukraine. The Chinese Commy party has never ruled Formosa, nor has there ever been a Lapse in the sovereignty of the RoC, which predates the CCP. The Ukraine's entire arsenal and the entirety of their military materiel was of Soviet origin and known to the Kremlin at the start of their "Special Military Operation".
> 
> Russia was known to have the second most capable military in the world at the beginning of 2022 and within months it became apparent that they had the second best military in the Ukraine. It wasn't just the MANPADS and Javelins delivered to Ukrainian defenders that forestalled the Russian orc onslought. It was the unbridled eleutherianist fervor of young Ukrainians who did not share Putin's Neo-Czarist pining for the glory days of soviet tyranny.
> 
> ...


All true, but the dictum of never underestimating an enemy remains, personally I think they will feed a lot of fishes if they tried and ruin themselves economically. The path of least resistance now is in central Asia and that is where the oil, gas and minerals are, and by using soft power they can now get it with little trouble. Xi does need to save what face he has left after his covid fiasco and recent protests that scared somebody in government.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 1, 2023)

We should steal his liver, hold it hostage.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 1, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe the CIA should slip a massive dose of LSD into his next shipment! You can't legally kill him, but the law says nothing about melting down his brain with acid!  Have him dragged from the Kremlin drooling and raving in straight jacket and then off to a mental hospital in Siberia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No proof of illness?  Why does he shake so much and lean to one side?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 1, 2023)

cannabineer said:


> We’ve had this talk. It is a barbaric proposal.


No it's not..he's dying let him trip his way out- not that he deserves it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 1, 2023)

abandonconflict said:


> Weakness invites hostility.


To a warring peoples.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2023)

Did Putin really poop himself? How an influential Telegram account is spreading wild, unproven claims about the Kremlin's inner workings


The anonymous "General SVR" account claims Kremlin insider knowledge — something that experts in Russian media highly doubts.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2023)

The most powerful countries on earth in 2022, ranked


US News & World Report ranked nations by their level of power, and a turbulent year meant many countries' positions shifted.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2023)

CCGNZ said:


> They are launching fast replenishment ships man,and the equivalent of the French navy means China is commissioning 2 destroyers,3-5 frigates,1 aircraft carrier, 1-2 SSN's,and 1 SSBN, and amphibious assault and landing ships yearly in addition to those patrol boats you mentioned. Sadly enough the USA has commissioned 2 classes of LCS ships that were to take on the role of a frigate for the blue water role in addition to littoral work and have been pretty much a epic fail, basically they should be given to the Coast Guard and the Navy can start picking up the pieces of a waisted decade and a half.PS I'm a patriotic American and don't enjoy giving any props to the PLA navy,it's just the sad facts.


So far they have a total of one flat-top for fixed wing aircraft.






Chinese aircraft carrier Fujian - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2023)

Speaking of fixed wing, it was good to see the fat man dressed in red had some help this year.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2023)

schuylaar said:


> No it's not..he's dying let him trip his way out- not that he deserves it.


what makes your proposal different is asking him first. Makes all the difference. Dosing someone unaware is something about which I hold strong opinions.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 1, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Did Putin really poop himself? How an influential Telegram account is spreading wild, unproven claims about the Kremlin's inner workings
> 
> 
> The anonymous "General SVR" account claims Kremlin insider knowledge — something that experts in Russian media highly doubts.
> ...


Nice find!

He's a goner though- it's already spread everywhere..you'll hear soon no matter when though..they will tell you it had spread everywhere..inoperable which is why he's doing cocktails and shitting his pants.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 1, 2023)

cannabineer said:


> what makes your proposal different is asking him first. Makes all the difference. Dosing someone unaware is something about which I hold strong opinions.


You actually already have a substance deep in your brain similar to LSD, that releases upon death..it doesn't ask.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2023)

schuylaar said:


> You actually already have a substance deep in your brain similar to LSD, that releases upon death..it doesn't ask.


I’d need a link to that. What I’ve heard is that an excitatory amino acid inhibitor is involved … veeeery different pharmacology.


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2023)

cannabineer said:


> I’d need a link to that. What I’ve heard is that an excitatory amino acid inhibitor is involved … veeeery different pharmacology.


The week before Thanksgiving my buddy Smoke went into hospice care and they didn't have anyplace large enough for the family to gather, so we let them use the riverhouse. He got there the Saturday after the holiday and lasted about two weeks. (it was his wake where we all caught covid)

But I looked at a few end of life things, including some ted talks. One dude got hit in the head and died for a couple of minutes. (he actually did it a second time several years later, that time his skull was crushed all to hell by a falling tree) He reported that it was pure light and happiness. Not sure of the drugs or chemicals released, but it was very pleasant for him.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 1, 2023)

cannabineer said:


> I’d need a link to that. What I’ve heard is that an excitatory amino acid inhibitor is involved … veeeery different pharmacology.


You *can* Google it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 1, 2023)

injinji said:


> The week before Thanksgiving my buddy Smoke went into hospice care and they didn't have anyplace large enough for the family to gather, so we let them use the riverhouse. He got there the Saturday after the holiday and lasted about two weeks. (it was his wake where we all caught covid)
> 
> But I looked at a few end of life things, including some ted talks. One dude got hit in the head and died for a couple of minutes. (he actually did it a second time several years later, that time his skull was crushed all to hell by a falling tree) He reported that it was pure light and happiness. Not sure of the drugs or chemicals released, but it was very pleasant for him.


Your CPU is shutting down for the final time and biology assists you in the transition.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2023)

schuylaar said:


> You *can* Google it.


With a claim like that, that is a very rude reply.

It is a basic feature of human integrity that if one makes the claim, one backs the claim.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2023)

schuylaar said:


> You actually already have a substance deep in your brain similar to LSD, that releases upon death..it doesn't ask.











Death: can our final moment be euphoric?


The moment of passing appears to bring an expression of relief to the deceased. But what is going on in our minds?




www.bbc.com





" There is no evidence suggesting that painkillers such as morphine would prevent endorphins from being produced, however. Pain isn’t always an issue when people die. My own observations and discussions with colleagues suggest that if pain has not really been an issue for a person earlier, it is unusual for it to become a problem during the dying process. We don’t know why that is – it could be related to endorphins. Again, no research has yet been done on this."

https://www.healthline.com/health/pineal-gland-dmt#production

that's an unproven theory...
i looked it up so i didn't have to hear anyone getting scolded for laziness, nor anyone recriminate that they should do their own research...
both unproven, not enough research for a definitive answer, either way.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Death: can our final moment be euphoric?
> 
> 
> The moment of passing appears to bring an expression of relief to the deceased. But what is going on in our minds?
> ...


it’s not a theory. It isn’t even a proper hypothesis. It’s mystical balderdash imo.

That’s not aimed at you, Roger, rather at pseudoscience charlatans like Terence McKenna, who have publicly hyped that mystical balderdash.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2023)

*Let's talk about what the US is getting out of Ukraine....*


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2023)

This is the ted talk I watched.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 1, 2023)

cannabineer said:


> With a claim like that, that is a very rude reply.
> 
> It is a basic feature of human integrity that if one makes the claim, one backs the claim.


I'm trying to help you become self sufficient.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2023)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609297245131739136


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about what the US is getting out of Ukraine....*


it occurs to me that the war in Ukraine mirrors the downfall of others....trump, muck, the entire republican party.
seems like it's been a bad year for fascist worldwide, which can only be good for the rest of the world.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 1, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Death: can our final moment be euphoric?
> 
> 
> The moment of passing appears to bring an expression of relief to the deceased. But what is going on in our minds?
> ...


Unproven to science because once you go through whatever the pineal gland secrets you're usually dead..most people that come back have positive descriptors.

In science..a fact is not a fact until it is.

@cannabineer go back and check my Idaho prediction..I hit them all except for motive which is not being reported as of yet.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2023)

schuylaar said:


> I'm trying to help you become self sufficient.


No. You’re being a bull in the china shop of my former profession. When you bring a claim like that, the responsibility to back it up lands squarely on you. 

Furthermore, what evidence do you have that I am not self-sufficient? Implying that I am offensively needy, as that does, is possibly an even worse insult. 

You’re not having a very good day.


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2023)

Shooting down a drone.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2023)

schuylaar said:


> I'm trying to help you become self sufficient.


and he's trying to stop you from parroting unsubstantiated internet bullshit. asking the questions is good, assuming they've already been answered is not.
that whole subject has been very poorly studied, i think mostly because there can never be any verifiable anecdotal evidence, and the difficulty of gathering unbiased information from someone's death. the only circumstances where you could guarantee any recorded data would itself effect the data, the odds of ever gathering any meaningful scientific information from someone's random death are extremely small, the circumstances very rare.
so maybe it do, and maybe it do not...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and he's trying to stop you from parroting unsubstantiated internet bullshit. asking the questions is good, assuming they've already been answered is not.
> that whole subject has been very poorly studied, i think mostly because there can never be any verifiable anecdotal evidence, and the difficulty of gathering unbiased information from someone's death. the only circumstances where you could guarantee any recorded data would itself effect the data, the odds of ever gathering any meaningful scientific information from someones random death are extremely small, the circumstances very rare.
> so maybe it do, and maybe it do not...


There is an old cartoon about psychedelic research that underlines the difficulty of doing objective science on them. The clinician holds the wide-eyed rat cupped in his hand and says “so how do you feel?”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it occurs to me that the war in Ukraine mirrors the downfall of others....trump, muck, the entire republican party.
> seems like it's been a bad year for fascist worldwide, which can only be good for the rest of the world.


Joe and other liberal democratic leaders saw their chance, some sooner than others, to use Vlad's blunder to destroy him and his army. As soon as the new battlefield assessments came in after the war began, the opinion of the experts began to shift from, they can hold them off, to they can beat the shit out of the Russians, if we play our cards right. Austin and Blinken let the cat out of the bag, until Joe told them to STFU! They said the objective was to destroy Russian military power, not merely the defense of Ukraine, but long term historic change.

Putin and Russia have been a pain in the ass for the past 20 years, causing trouble internationally and fucking with elections in liberal democracies using the internet. Vlad's blunder in Ukraine gave Joe just the stick he needed to beat Vlad to death with, while keeping his distance and not getting any shit on himself. It is a bargain in every sense of the word and best of all in a couple of years after the Russians have their asses whipped, are prosecuted in the Hague and then have their money seized, the $50 billion could be paid back with Russian cash. Joe could arrange another visit by Zel before the 2024 election where Zel hands congress a $50 billion dollar check (of Russian money) and a thank you!  So much for wasted money...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2023)

schuylaar said:


> Unproven to science because once you go through whatever the pineal gland secrets you're usually dead..most people that come back have positive descriptors.
> 
> In science..a fact is not a fact until it is.
> 
> @cannabineer go back and check my Idaho prediction..I hit them all except for motive which is not being reported as of yet.


All the evidence says yer dead when yer dead and to believe otherwise is a denial of death, annihilation and to be separate from nature, to be supernatural. We die every night of our lives when we become unconscious, if you never wake up, you'll never know the difference. It is enough perhaps that we are made of stardust and are a very rare part of nature that is aware of it's self and the universe, in some sense. Our entire existence as a species is but the blink of an eye in deep time measured in million or billions of years. Not even our civilization can last forever and the prospect is unrealistic as individuals, even if we turned ourselves into machines, even the universe is finite in terms of existence. It is just our survival instinct run amuck in a frightened and confused mind, ignoring evidence and facts for what they need to believe, or half believe.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2023)

schuylaar said:


> Unproven to science because once you go through whatever the pineal gland secrets you're usually dead..most people that come back have positive descriptors.
> 
> In science..a fact is not a fact until it is.
> 
> @cannabineer go back and check my Idaho prediction..I hit them all except for motive which is not being reported as of yet.


search Idaho prediction: no results

The link would be a courtesy


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 1, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and he's trying to stop you from parroting unsubstantiated internet bullshit. asking the questions is good, *assuming they've already been answered is not.*
> that whole subject has been very poorly studied, i think mostly because there can never be any verifiable anecdotal evidence, and the difficulty of gathering unbiased information from someone's death. the only circumstances where you could guarantee any recorded data would itself effect the data, the odds of ever gathering any meaningful scientific information from someones random death are extremely small, the circumstances very rare.
> so maybe it do, and maybe it do not...


Let me know when when achieve the answer.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 1, 2023)

cannabineer said:


> search Idaho prediction: no results
> 
> The link would be a courtesy


The brain produces it's own DMT at birth and death..I say true.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2023)

schuylaar said:


> The brain produces it's own DMT at birth and death..I say true.


I’ll await the science.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 1, 2023)

cannabineer said:


> search Idaho prediction: no results
> 
> The link would be a courtesy


The keywords I used in Search was Idaho; Schuylaar



schuylaar said:


> Idaho police say there were other people in the home at the time of quadruple homicide, but declined to say who called 911 | CNN
> 
> 
> More questions than answers continue to plague the Moscow, Idaho, community after the fatal stabbing of four University of Idaho students -- and police said they cannot assure the community is safe.
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2023)

schuylaar said:


> The keywords I used in Search was Idaho; Schuylaar


Thanks. Do you have new info that confirms? Otherwise I’m sort a clueless.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2023)

Russia's rift between Wagner and main military is becoming deeper, escalating towards MF


www.military.com/… The intervention by Yevgeny Prigozhin came after a foul-mouthed video from his rank-and-file mercenaries attacking Russia's top general, accusing him of leaving them to do all the hard fighting. It is the latest salvo in a bitter...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All the evidence says yer dead when yer dead and to believe otherwise is a denial of death, annihilation and to be separate from nature, to be supernatural. We die every night of our lives when we become unconscious, if you never wake up, you'll never know the difference. It is enough perhaps that we are made of stardust and are a very rare part of nature that is aware of it's self and the universe, in some sense. Our entire existence as a species is but the blink of an eye in deep time measured in million or billions of years. Not even our civilization can last forever and the prospect is unrealistic as individuals, even if we turned ourselves into machines, even the universe is finite in terms of existence. It is just our survival instinct run amuck in a frightened and confused mind, ignoring evidence and facts for what they need to believe, or half believe.


i have absolutely no idea what happens after the physical body ceases to exist...and neither does anyone else. no one has ever come back from real, undeniable death after more than a few moments, and they've never been able to give a real coherent explanation of the experience, which is of little surprise.
the best estimates are that about 109 Billion homo sapiens have lived and died on earth so far, and there is not one reputable record of a single one communicating from the other side.
but, that does not mean that there is nothing beyond this existence, either. it just means that there hasn't been, and likely never will be, any information available about it on our side of the veil.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 1, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have absolutely no idea what happens after the physical body ceases to exist...and neither does anyone else. no one has ever come back from real, undeniable death after more than a few moments, and they've never been able to give a real coherent explanation of the experience, which is of little surprise.
> the best estimates are that about 109 Billion homo sapiens have lived and died on earth so far, and there is not one reputable record of a single one communicating from the other side.
> but, that does not mean that there is nothing beyond this existence, either. it just means that there hasn't been, and likely never will be, any information available about it on our side of the veil.


Up front, I say I don't believe there is a supernatural power or an afterlife or whatever. I believe when we die, we die. Our brain stops functioning and what makes us what we are ends with it. 

That said, my mother hemorrhaged after giving birth to my older brother. As she was dying, she felt an overwhelming sense of light and peace. When she came to, she didn't want to come back.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2023)

Fogdog said:


> Up front, I say I don't believe there is a supernatural power or an afterlife or whatever. I believe when we die, we die. Our brain stops functioning and what makes us what we are ends with it.
> 
> That said, my mother hemorrhaged after giving birth to my older brother. As she was dying, she felt an overwhelming sense of light and peace. When she came to, she didn't want to come back.


I don't believe anything...In that regard. Any, and i mean any supposition on my part is wild guess work, same for anyone else.
you can explain your mother's reaction as a physical effect, a mental effect, both, or some vague touch of the sublime afterlife...and each explanation is exactly as valid and invalid as the one before and the one coming next.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2023)

Zelensky is a class act...i'm not sure they could have a better spokesperson, or a better leader.
the contrast between him and putin is so vast. calmness vs cold calcualtion, passion vs hate, compassion vs vengeance...
it must burn putin's ass like acid that Zelensky is beating him. good.
https://www.ft.com/content/9e436e80-adba-49c1-9e4e-50701668ecd8


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2023)

I can't remember if anyone has posted about the barracks hit by HIMARS. That or the night watchman was smoking again. 600 killed. Including a few high up officers.


----------



## printer (Jan 1, 2023)

injinji said:


> I can't remember if anyone has posted about the barracks hit by HIMARS. That or the night watchman was smoking again. 600 killed. Including a few high up officers.


Beat me to it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2023)

Vladolf’s options are becoming starkly binary. 



or


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 1, 2023)

CCGNZ said:


> The Chinese are fixated on this,they practice assaulting the Taiwanese version of the "Whitehouse" on a identical mock up they have built, they also have a mock up of a US carrier on rail tracks that they have hit w/a ballistic missile while moving at identical knots, they ARE a very cagey adversary who have patiently played the long game to arrive at near peer status,that alone is a remarkable achievement considering 2 US carrier battle groups sailed thru the Taiwan strait a little more than 20 yrs. ago made them back down from threatening the Taiwanese,don't think a US pres. would do that now in a crisis.


Hittting a moving ship on the surface of the sea is a far cry from training sights on a rail-bound mockup. Actually scoring a hit with "carrier killers" is much more like throwing rocks at cats in a stadium from the parking lot. Currently, the notion is that they simply fire dozens or even scores of missiles per target in the hope of landing a hit. With conventional warheads, this is nothing more than a nuissance, giving the US military an excuse to destroy the entire PLA posture in mere hours with little more than SEAD sorties and tomahawks. Look it up, US ships can take direct hits.

The fact is, those weapons are designed to fall within nuclear blast radius. They can only sink US fleets if armed with nuclear warheads. Why do you think solo ships regularly traverse the West Philippine Sea and even the Taiwan Strait wishin a mofucka would? The PLA would be absolutely outclassed, probably by Japan alone.

They are not ready to get tactical. The PLA is purely a strategic military. The US military on the other hand is the most expeditionary in history. They have recently gone to the complete other side of the globe to fight the fourth largest military in the world and defeated them in under 3 weeks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2023)

abandonconflict said:


> Hittting a moving ship on the surface of the sea is a far cry from training sights on a rail-bound mockup. Actually scoring a hit with "carrier killers" is much more like throwing rocks at cats in a stadium from the parking lot. Currently, the notion is that they simply fire dozens or even scores of missiles per target in the hope of landing a hit. With conventional warheads, this is nothing more than a nuissance, giving the US military an excuse to destroy the entire PLA posture in mere hours with little more than SEAD sorties and tomahawks. Look it up, US ships can take direct hits.
> 
> The fact is, those weapons are designed to fall within nuclear blast radius. They can only sink US fleets if armed with nuclear warheads. Why do you think solo ships regularly traverse the West Philippine Sea and even the Taiwan Strait wishin a mofucka would? The PLA would be absolutely outclassed, probably by Japan alone.
> 
> They are not ready to get tactical. The PLA is purely a strategic military. The US military on the other hand is the most expeditionary in history. They have recently gone to the complete other side of the globe to fight the fourth largest military in the world and defeated them in under 3 weeks.


It's one of many reasons why I think China will focus on central Asia and it's resources, the stans to their east where they already have a railroad built. Russia's sudden demise as a global player has left a vacuum in central and eastern Asia and it appears the Russian empire/federation could dissolve. China can take advantage of this situation using soft power, following the British and American models. Buy the government and exploit the resources including cheap labor by owning the mines and factories. I think China's neighborhood to the east and north is gonna be a busy place in the next decade with political change and the dissolution of Russia as we know it. The war in Ukraine will be changing the map in east Asia too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2023)

abandonconflict said:


> Hittting a moving ship on the surface of the sea is a far cry from training sights on a rail-bound mockup. Actually scoring a hit with "carrier killers" is much more like throwing rocks at cats in a stadium from the parking lot. Currently, the notion is that they simply fire dozens or even scores of missiles per target in the hope of landing a hit. With conventional warheads, this is nothing more than a nuissance, giving the US military an excuse to destroy the entire PLA posture in mere hours with little more than SEAD sorties and tomahawks. Look it up, US ships can take direct hits.
> 
> The fact is, those weapons are designed to fall within nuclear blast radius. They can only sink US fleets if armed with nuclear warheads. Why do you think solo ships regularly traverse the West Philippine Sea and even the Taiwan Strait wishin a mofucka would? The PLA would be absolutely outclassed, probably by Japan alone.
> 
> They are not ready to get tactical. The PLA is purely a strategic military. The US military on the other hand is the most expeditionary in history. They have recently gone to the complete other side of the globe to fight the fourth largest military in the world and defeated them in under 3 weeks.


This looks like work in the Philippines, good jobs perhaps.








U.S. military poised to return to Subic Bay, counter China's presence


The U.S. military will likely return to Subic Bay 30 years after relinquishing what was once their largest military base in Asia due to concerns over China's increasing maritime assertiveness, a top official of the local body overseeing the free port zone said.




english.kyodonews.net


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 2, 2023)

injinji said:


> So far they have a total of one flat-top for fixed wing aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be 1st. to admit that carrier aviation is a area where the US has huge advantage's in numbers and experience. I believe China can deploy 3 aircraft carriers w/the caveat that 2 of them are Soviet era conversions that the Chinese completely overhauled and only carry 28 jets I think. The Fujian you mentioned is their 1st domestically produced carrier and is about the size of our pre-Nimitz class of carriers. China's doctrine is not to have a carrier vs. carrier engagement. They are into "area denial", in which their ever improving missile fleet threatens our carriers to the extent of a 1200 mile buffer at this moment w/their current capability and they are working hard to push that area out even more in the future. One of the areas the Chinese excel in is missile developement,remember they invented gun powder and all those fireworks we enjoy. At this moment they have the pl-15 air to air missile which outranges anything in the west,their anti-ship version of our subsonic harpoon missile goes supersonic in its terminal phase making it extremely difficult to engage,these are just a few examples. It's no ones fault that our armed forces spent over 15 yrs, reconfiguring itself for the war on terror and the end of the Cold war also took away our focus on peer to peer conflict causing some of our weapon systems to atrophy over time and delay developement of their replacements. China kept their heads down and used this time wisely and are now a formidable adversary.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 2, 2023)

abandonconflict said:


> Hittting a moving ship on the surface of the sea is a far cry from training sights on a rail-bound mockup. Actually scoring a hit with "carrier killers" is much more like throwing rocks at cats in a stadium from the parking lot. Currently, the notion is that they simply fire dozens or even scores of missiles per target in the hope of landing a hit. With conventional warheads, this is nothing more than a nuissance, giving the US military an excuse to destroy the entire PLA posture in mere hours with little more than SEAD sorties and tomahawks. Look it up, US ships can take direct hits.
> 
> The fact is, those weapons are designed to fall within nuclear blast radius. They can only sink US fleets if armed with nuclear warheads. Why do you think solo ships regularly traverse the West Philippine Sea and even the Taiwan Strait wishin a mofucka would? The PLA would be absolutely outclassed, probably by Japan alone.
> 
> They are not ready to get tactical. The PLA is purely a strategic military. The US military on the other hand is the most expeditionary in history. They have recently gone to the complete other side of the globe to fight the fourth largest military in the world and defeated them in under 3 weeks.


Hope you're right,I'd be more inclined to think we'd try to exploit our advantage with our SSN's to deal w/the Chinese navy,confidence is good,over confidence?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 2, 2023)

cannabineer said:


> what makes your proposal different is asking him first. Makes all the difference. Dosing someone unaware is something about which I hold strong opinions.


When was the last time Putin got permission to poison from poinsonee or is that different? Maybe something will put a smile on that smug face. I'm not a proponent of drugging people without their knowledge.

So @abandonconflict you just left China?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 2, 2023)

CCGNZ said:


> Hope you're right,I'd be more inclined to think we'd try to exploit our advantage with our SSN's to deal w/the Chinese navy,confidence is good,over confidence?


What are you talking about?

If by "we" you mean the US, then no, that has little consideration of US interests. It is in the interest of the US for the Chinese Communist Party to jump with both feet into a fool-hardy invasion of Taiwan and get their shit pushed in just like what Putin has done. Any notion of Chinese supremacy would die within months. The US would continue to be the only super-power and Xitler will have failed to achieve even the image of Chinese regional hegemony.

But I doubt he is nearly as stupid as the five foot seven inch tall ruler of Russia.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 2, 2023)

CCGNZ said:


> Hope you're right,I'd be more inclined to think we'd try to exploit our advantage with our SSN's to deal w/the Chinese navy,confidence is good,over confidence?


Also,I haven't seen you comment on this thread before,glad your here, I enjoy your insightful input.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 2, 2023)

abandonconflict said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> If by "we" you mean the US, then no, that has little consideration of US interests. It is in the interest of the US for the Chinese Communist Party to jump with both feet into a fool-hardy invasion of Taiwan and get their shit pushed in just like what Putin has done. Any notion of Chinese supremacy would die within months. The US would continue to be the only super-power and Xitler will have failed to achieve even the image of Chinese regional hegemony.
> 
> But I doubt he is nearly as stupid as the 5 foot seven inch tall ruler of Russia.


What I'm talking about is I hope you're right about the inaccuracy of Chinese missiles,I hope your right that our ships can take hits,Ihope your right that we would annihilate the Chinese in a confrontation over Taiwan, and I think our biggest advantage is in submarine warfare presently as I think it would do the most damage with the least risk in lives and treasure,the over confidence thing refers to the fact that I respect my adversary and never underestimate them,hubris can kill.


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's one of many reasons why I think China will focus on central Asia and it's resources, the stans to their east where they already have a railroad built. Russia's sudden demise as a global player has left a vacuum in central and eastern Asia and it appears the Russian empire/federation could dissolve. China can take advantage of this situation using soft power, following the British and American models. Buy the government and exploit the resources including cheap labor by owning the mines and factories. I think China's neighborhood to the east and north is gonna be a busy place in the next decade with political change and the dissolution of Russia as we know it. The war in Ukraine will be changing the map in east Asia too.


I've been saying that 50-75 years from now, eastern Russia will be part of China proper or at the very least satellite countries. The folks who live their are ethnic Chinese anyway. Lots of Russians have been moved in to blunt that, but still most folks there are not European.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 2, 2023)

Eh for some reason i don't see China and Taiwan going at it anytime soon.....to many variables imo.....in recent years of me watching i see china using the diplomatic approach with Taiwan, getting themselves involved within they're government and then slowly taking them over from the inside....


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2023)

CCGNZ said:


> What I'm talking about is I hope you're right about the inaccuracy of Chinese missiles,I hope your right that our ships can take hits,Ihope your right that we would annihilate the Chinese in a confrontation over Taiwan, and I think our biggest advantage is in submarine warfare presently as I think it would do the most damage with the least risk in lives and treasure,the over confidence thing refers to the fact that I respect my adversary and never underestimate them,hubris can kill.


The US forces are modeled on the need to fight Russia, China and a smaller power at the same time. This is not talked about much because folks might start thinking we spend too much on defense. A popular saying among those of us who would like to see just a little of that money plowed back into America for the good of it's people. . . . . 

The USAF is the largest air force in the world. The USN is the second largest air force in the world.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2023)

injinji said:


> I've been saying that 50-75 years from now, eastern Russia will be part of China proper or at the very least satellite countries. The folks who live their are ethnic Chinese anyway. Lots of Russians have been moved in to blunt that, but still most folks there are not European.


I don't think they will take over any former Russian territory in a political sense, such empires often break up along administrative lines and the autonomous republics and regions will end up as new countries economically tied to China. Before that though they will/are in central Asia and have already given security assurances to Kazakhstan which stretches from their eastern border and the Caspian sea, with it's oil and gas. Several Stans lie to the south of it and it cuts Russia off from access there. The US and EU are coming to the Caspian from the west, promoting peace and pipelines in Georgia now that the Russians are busy elsewhere.


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> Eh for some reason i don't see China and Taiwan going at it anytime soon.....to many variables imo.....in recent years of me watching i see china using the diplomatic approach with Taiwan, getting themselves involved within they're government and then slowly taking them over from the inside....


China is a lot like a sailor I served with on the Saipan. His name was Pace, but we all called him Bulkhead. He was a big fuck, and would use pain to bully those below him into doing his work, and suck up to anyone above him in rank.

An example from him trying it on me. . . . we used to be able to do assembly in the powershop when there was too much rain to do it on the flightdeck. [I was an electrician's mate, and the powershop was our biggest space] If you got there early you could sit on the counters. Otherwise you had to stand. I was sitting on a counter when Bulkhead came in late and wanted my spot. He grabbed me by both kneecaps and was pulling me off. I grabbed a wrench and tried to knock him in the head. I missed but it hit the oven we baked motors in with a pretty loud bang. The Electrical Officer {who was Filipino} said, "Lawwe, leave Bulkhead alone," but otherwise didn't miss a beat in his remarks.

China is doing the same thing. They will use the threat pain to make the weaker countries in their neighborhood do what they want. But they will keep sucking up to the west because we buy all their shit.


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think they will take over any former Russian territory in a political sense, such empires often break up along administrative lines and the autonomous republics and regions will end up as new countries economically tied to China. Before that though they will/are in central Asia and have already given security assurances to Kazakhstan which stretches from their eastern border and the Caspian sea, with it's oil and gas. Several Stans lie to the south of it and it cuts Russia off from access there. The US and EU are coming to the Caspian from the west, promoting peace and pipelines in Georgia now that the Russians are busy elsewhere.


I've talking 50 years down the road. China will continue to get stronger, and Russia has shot it's wad. Most current lines were drawn in 1920's after the first world war. A hundred years is a long time for the map to stay the same.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 2, 2023)

China, beautiful country, awesome people, great food....fucked by Mao....smh...some days i wish Tianamen would have worked out.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 2, 2023)

injinji said:


> I've talking 50 years down the road. China will continue to get stronger, and Russia has shot it's wad. Most current lines were drawn in 1920's after the first world war. A hundred years is a long time for the map to stay the same.


i see it working like this, when the federation is made into a Pariah, and then China will act....keep in mind most of North Korea is China overall, little miss penis hands is just install and he's even being a dick now


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2023)

injinji said:


> China is a lot like a sailor I served with on the Saipan. His name was Pace, but we all called him Bulkhead. He was a big fuck, and would use pain to bully those below him into doing his work, and suck up to anyone above him in rank.
> 
> An example from him trying it on me. . . . we used to be able to do assembly in the powershop when there was too much rain to do it on the flightdeck. [I was an electrician's mate, and the powershop was our biggest space] If you got there early you could sit on the counters. Otherwise you had to stand. I was sitting on a counter when Bulkhead came in late and wanted my spot. He grabbed me by both kneecaps and was pulling me off. I grabbed a wrench and tried to knock him in the head. I missed but it hit the oven we baked motors in with a pretty loud bang. The Electrical Officer {who was Filipino} said, "Lawwe, leave Bulkhead alone," but otherwise didn't miss a beat in his remarks.
> 
> China is doing the same thing. They will use the threat pain to make the weaker countries in their neighborhood do what they want. But they will keep sucking up to the west because we buy all their shit.


I do so wish Amazon weren’t the Chinese Chamber of Commerce. I’ve grown fond of Norton flap wheels, and (Chinese brand so weirdly named* they aren’t even trying), which is all Amazon sells, and at prices not far from the good stuff, isn’t up to snuff. 

*from a current search: Tonmp and Sackorange


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 2, 2023)

Putin's constant coughing in NYE address spurs more rumors about his health


The Russian president coughed frequently throughout his address, and appeared jittery to some.




www.newsweek.com





sounds like someone might have a problem...hmmm...still hope he drops dead


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 2, 2023)

nice little article from the Times









Clergymen or Spies? Churches Become Tools of War in Ukraine


Ukrainian officials are cracking down on a branch of the Russian Orthodox Church that they describe as a subversive force doing the Kremlin’s bidding.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 2, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> Putin's constant coughing in NYE address spurs more rumors about his health
> 
> 
> The Russian president coughed frequently throughout his address, and appeared jittery to some.
> ...


me too...but who the fuck knows? he is literally shrouded in disinformation, he has the entire nations broadcasting system to push whatever narrative he feels like. with any luck at all, he has highly painful inoperative cancer that will kill him relatively quickly, after a week or so of blazing agony.
but fucks like him seem to live till old age drags them under the dirt...


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> Putin's constant coughing in NYE address spurs more rumors about his health
> 
> 
> The Russian president coughed frequently throughout his address, and appeared jittery to some.
> ...


I'm sure he is staying away from windows. I bet that is the drop he fears the most. Carma is a bitch.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 2, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> nice little article from the Times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just get rid of the motherfuckers as enemies of the state. Once the war is over, people can worship however they want. While people are dying, subversive elements of any kind cannot and should not be tolerated.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2023)

injinji said:


> I'm sure he is staying away from windows. I bet that is the drop he fears the most. Karma is a bitch.


he should be more fearful of the sudden stop at the end.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 2, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> me too...but who the fuck knows? he is literally shrouded in disinformation, he has the entire nations broadcasting system to push whatever narrative he feels like. with any luck at all, he has highly painful inoperative cancer that will kill him relatively quickly, after a week or so of blazing agony.
> but fucks like him seem to live till old age drags them under the dirt...


true....who the fuck really knows.....here is the speech, you can clearly see him clear his throat, and cough....






know the fucking russian they'll prolly wax him like Stalin or Lenin....put him in state somewhere....smh


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 2, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Just get rid of the motherfuckers as enemies of the state. Once the war is over, people can worship however they want. While people are dying, subversive elements of any kind cannot and should not be tolerated.


that's what UA is doing and the actual orthodox church has actually label them heretics too.....the problem is they've turned it around...basically saying Zelensky is closing the church...aka propaganda at it's best


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 2, 2023)

cannabineer said:


> he should be more fearful of the sudden stop at the end.


it's the second bounce


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2023)

*Ukraine claims hundreds of Russian soldiers killed by missile attack - BBC News*

146,802 views Jan 2, 2023 #Ukraine #Russia #BBCNews
Ukraine says about 400 Russian soldiers have died in a missile attack on the occupied Donetsk region.

Russian officials contested the figure, admitting only to 63 of their troops being killed. Neither claim has been verified.

The attack hit a building in the city of Makiivka, where Russian forces were stationed.

Hours after the strike, capital city Kyiv came under fire. A drone and missile attack targeted critical infrastructure, governor Oleksiy Kuleba said.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 2, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Ukraine claims hundreds of Russian soldiers killed by missile attack - BBC News*
> 
> 146,802 views Jan 2, 2023 #Ukraine #Russia #BBCNews
> Ukraine says about 400 Russian soldiers have died in a missile attack on the occupied Donetsk region.
> ...


that number is a hell of a lot higher.....more like 400 dead, 300 wounded.......and what's funny Girkin even acknowledged the numbers too......they got screwed hard......never have a new years party on the top of the Ammunition storage area.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 2, 2023)

in your local traitor news.....look who's on Russian TV as a commentator.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609831498156331008


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 2, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> true....who the fuck really knows.....here is the speech, you can clearly see him clear his throat, and cough....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm assuming that was live, or they would have reshot it


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 2, 2023)

While Ukraine has not taken responsibility for the attack, its armed forces posted a* cryptic **message* on Telegram: “While Ukraine has not taken responsibility for the attack, … “*As a result of 'careless handling of heating devices,' neglecting security measures, and smoking in an unspecified place, Santa packed about 400 corpses of Russian servicemen in bags.”*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 2, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> that's what UA is doing and the actual orthodox church has actually label them heretics too.....the problem is they've turned it around...basically saying Zelensky is closing the church...aka propaganda at it's best


who gives a fuck what russia says anymore? the only people who belive them are old russians who were raised on state propaganda...let them say whatever they want, they'll get a chance to explain in the Hague soon.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 2, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> it's the second bounce


nooo, it's the initial impact, trust me...the bounces scatter shit and look impressive, but that first contact is a bitch


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 2, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> in your local traitor news.....look who's on Russian TV as a commentator.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609831498156331008


That's a tucker carlson ass licker...Or perhaps they take turns...But the few times i've had the stomach to actually watch any of his offensive propaganda, that cocksucker was on it, kissing putin's ass.
He and carlson should both just get the fuck out and go to russia, where they could suckle putin's balls all day, every day. fucking traitors.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5244306
> 
> While Ukraine has not taken responsibility for the attack, its armed forces posted a* cryptic **message* on Telegram: “While Ukraine has not taken responsibility for the attack, … “*As a result of 'careless handling of heating devices,' neglecting security measures, and smoking in an unspecified place, Santa packed about 400 corpses of Russian servicemen in bags.”*


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2023)

It's nice of the Russians to announce where they are at, don't you think?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 2, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5244306
> 
> While Ukraine has not taken responsibility for the attack, its armed forces posted a* cryptic **message* on Telegram: “While Ukraine has not taken responsibility for the attack, … “*As a result of 'careless handling of heating devices,' neglecting security measures, and smoking in an unspecified place, Santa packed about 400 corpses of Russian servicemen in bags.”*


Russian General... "President Putin Sir there were 400 Soldiers housed in that building"
Putin... "How many bodies have you found"?
Russian General..."63"
Putin.."Ok so 63 were killed the rest are deserters"...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 2, 2023)

doublejj said:


> Russian General... "President Putin Sir there were 400 Soldiers housed in that building"
> Putin... "How many bodies have you found"?
> Russian General..."63"
> Putin.."Ok so 63 were killed the rest are deserters"...


----------



## printer (Jan 2, 2023)

"In local social networks, they wrote that mobilized military personnel were housed in the building. The blow was struck at the moment when the military sat down at the festive table to celebrate the coming New Year."

The celebration started of with a bang. From a Russian military armaments page.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 2, 2023)

Commander : 
“First , I would like to thank *yuri* for most impressive *Krittmas angel *for tree …”



“ Pickled apples and fish for everyone ! “

*Meanwhile *
500lb. Of Ukrainian HIMARS *HATE* inbound …


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 2, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> Eh for some reason i don't see China and Taiwan going at it anytime soon.....to many variables imo.....in recent years of me watching i see china using the diplomatic approach with Taiwan, getting themselves involved within they're government and then slowly taking them over from the inside....


Exactly. This is really the only way they can do it and the US desperately wants them to try the military approach.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 2, 2023)

abandonconflict said:


> Exactly. This is really the only way they can do it and the US desperately wants them to try the military approach.


I don't see the US, using provocation like that, Taiwan will be a diplomatic thing...one way or another..time will tell


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 2, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> I don't see the US, using provocation like that, Taiwan will be a diplomatic thing...one way or another..time will tell


You don't see the US doing everything possible to provoke it?

Really?

You don't see Pelosi and that fat ass who worked for Trump, I forgot his name, it sounded Italian, visiting Taiwan?

You don't see over a hundred 4th gen+ jets being sold to Taiwan by the US?

You don't see FONOPs?

You don't see Subic opening back up for the US navy?

You don't see another squadron of F22's in Okinawa?

You don't see AUKUS?

You didn't see when 3 carrier strike groups were in the SCS last year?

You didn't see RIMPAC where everyone BUT the PLA was invited? (PLA was invited in 2016)

Dude, China sees that shit. They know what will happen, whether there's a policy of strategic ambiguity or Biden slipping up and saying too much.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 2, 2023)

No, the US is not belligerent. At least not in this case, not this year.

But understand the meaning of this word 'bellicose' that has recently resurged in popular usage. Some dictionaries show it meaning the same as belligerent and some show a bit of nuance.

Bellicose = wish a motherfucker would.
Belligerent = motherfucker.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 2, 2023)

abandonconflict said:


> You don't see the US doing everything possible to provoke it?
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...


That's not provocation, that's a defensive stance, both for the allies in the region and Taiwan


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Just get rid of the motherfuckers as enemies of the state. Once the war is over, people can worship however they want. While people are dying, subversive elements of any kind cannot and should not be tolerated.


During the American revolution most people were church of England and that is how you got Episcopalians!


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 3, 2023)

injinji said:


> The US forces are modeled on the need to fight Russia, China and a smaller power at the same time. This is not talked about much because folks might start thinking we spend too much on defense. A popular saying among those of us who would like to see just a little of that money plowed back into America for the good of it's people. . . . .
> 
> The USAF is the largest air force in the world. The USN is the second largest air force in the world.


Yeah, you're points are correct,I know forces are structured on the 2 war concept. I love my country and just point out worrying trends,especially in poor procurement decisions that either are cost over-runs,delayed deployment,or platforms that don't live up to expectations. Some of these things have left us in positions that are concerning eg's,the F-35 program is about a decade behind schedule in deployment and had massive cost overruns, it was supposed to replace F-16,A10, and a few others and that is not going to happen as it ended up being too much to ask leaving the US using many aging gen4 platforms w/very old airframes while we scramble to upgrade a-10's and develop a low cost f-16 replacement. The LCS combat ship program has left our navy without any of the smallest blue water surface combatants(frigates) forcing Burke destroyers to do missions a smaller ship could be tasked with, just a couple of examples. Our defense budget has a way bigger slice dedicated to actually paying and housing our brave service people and their families w/decent benefits compared to China and Russia(do their people even get paid now). Corruption is also rampant in our adversaries defence budgets also as has been demonstrated vividly in Ukraine presently,but it annoys me when I see taxpayer money squandered w/poor decision making in regard to some weapons systems,I'm all for paying the people in uniform especially jr. officers and enlisted more$ for their service and sacrifice though,budget be damned.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 3, 2023)

injinji said:


> China is a lot like a sailor I served with on the Saipan. His name was Pace, but we all called him Bulkhead. He was a big fuck, and would use pain to bully those below him into doing his work, and suck up to anyone above him in rank.
> 
> An example from him trying it on me. . . . we used to be able to do assembly in the powershop when there was too much rain to do it on the flightdeck. [I was an electrician's mate, and the powershop was our biggest space] If you got there early you could sit on the counters. Otherwise you had to stand. I was sitting on a counter when Bulkhead came in late and wanted my spot. He grabbed me by both kneecaps and was pulling me off. I grabbed a wrench and tried to knock him in the head. I missed but it hit the oven we baked motors in with a pretty loud bang. The Electrical Officer {who was Filipino} said, "Lawwe, leave Bulkhead alone," but otherwise didn't miss a beat in his remarks.
> 
> China is doing the same thing. They will use the threat pain to make the weaker countries in their neighborhood do what they want. But they will keep sucking up to the west because we buy all their shit.


Thanks for your service man,respect,surprised you didn't end up being escorted by 2 marines to the Brig.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> That's not provocation, that's a defensive stance, both for the allies in the region and Taiwan


I don't think America wants trouble over Taiwan while the semiconductor supply chain is at risk and neither does it's allies and they would have an increasing say in any such moves. Allies do not make for aggression and are better in defense, nobody goes it alone any more, not even American. Russia could not force the Belarusians to attack Ukraine, though they practically occupy the place and even in the second gulf war, America had some allies and some international support. Russia went alone into Ukraine and has no allies to speak of, Ukraine has about 50 allies who are offering various levels of support. America controls about 24% of the global economy these days and the first move in war is to cut off the enemy's trade and aid. Trade is the biggest weapon of war these days with global economic interdependency and aggressors are at a disadvantage in the international arena. Supply chains are global for everything including weapons systems, even for Uncle Sam these days.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

Something is going on inside the CPP...









China’s Foreign Minister Says ‘Deeply Impressed’ With Americans


(Bloomberg) -- New Chinese Foreign Minister Qin Gang offered effusive praise of Americans after stepping down as his nation’s top envoy to Washington, signaling that ties between the world’s biggest economies appear to be warming despite recent tensions over Taiwan.Most Read from BloombergElon...




news.yahoo.com





*China’s Foreign Minister Says ‘Deeply Impressed’ With Americans*

(Bloomberg) -- New Chinese Foreign Minister Qin Gang offered effusive praise of Americans after stepping down as his nation’s top envoy to Washington, signaling that ties between the world’s biggest economies appear to be warming despite recent tensions over Taiwan.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Something is going on inside the CPP...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That might be his circumspect way of expressing that he and his government are “deeply relieved” that after a four-year bender we once again elected a President.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

cannabineer said:


> That might be his circumspect way of expressing that he and his government are “deeply relieved” that after a four-year bender we once again elected a President.


It means bad news for Vlad and his meeting with Xi, a weak defeated Russia has it's advantages for China. Being on the good side of Uncle Sam and the allies means being on the bad side of Putin.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It means bad news for Vlad and his meeting with Xi, a weak defeated Russia has it's advantages for China. Being on the good side of Uncle Sam and the allies means being on the bad side of Putin.


They don't seem to be eager to commit to either side, or to condemn either side...If was in Xi's place, I would just sit on the side lines, and be sending lots of diplomatic envoys into all the Stans, on the QT...get on a first name basis with people...give them a good alternative to relying on russia, who clearly doesn't give a fuck about them, just their resources and their lives for putin's war crime party.
America needs to be offering alternatives to China...with the right incentives, they could clean up a lot of the mess the inevitable fall of the putin regime is going to make, gain a lot of resources, a lot of new territory and people, all of whose industry are centered on resource gathering and not on technology...good for them, good for us...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> They don't seem to be eager to commit to either side, or to condemn either side...If was in Xi's place, I would just sit on the side lines, and be sending lots of diplomatic envoys into all the Stans, on the QT...get on a first name basis with people...give them a good alternative to relying on russia, who clearly doesn't give a fuck about them, just their resources and their lives for putin's war crime party.
> America needs to be offering alternatives to China...with the right incentives, they could clean up a lot of the mess the inevitable fall of the putin regime is going to make, gain a lot of resources, a lot of new territory and people, all of whose industry are centered on resource gathering and not on technology...good for them, good for us...


Joe probably greenlighted Chinese soft power expansion into central Asia at the expense of Russia, China will take advantage of their weakness. There is oil and gas there allowing China to get off coal and markets too, if they are selling oil and gas to China. That should keep them busy for a decade or two, that and picking up the pieces of the shattered Russian empire, again using soft power to control local governments and economies.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 3, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> They don't seem to be eager to commit to either side, or to condemn either side...


you've noticed that too......the main thing the stans could prolly offer...LNG access...that would cut Vlad's dick off in a heart beat....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> They don't seem to be eager to commit to either side, or to condemn either side...If was in Xi's place, I would just sit on the side lines, and be sending lots of diplomatic envoys into all the Stans, on the QT...get on a first name basis with people...give them a good alternative to relying on russia, who clearly doesn't give a fuck about them, just their resources and their lives for putin's war crime party.
> America needs to be offering alternatives to China...with the right incentives, they could clean up a lot of the mess the inevitable fall of the putin regime is going to make, gain a lot of resources, a lot of new territory and people, all of whose industry are centered on resource gathering and not on technology...good for them, good for us...


A certain amount of "face saving" has to be done, Xi's face fell clean off over domestic covid policy!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 3, 2023)

oh lawmakers in the federation want accoutability for that strike huh









Fury Mounts in Russia Over 'Stupid Losses' Caused by Devastating Ukrainian Attack | KyivPost


Russian lawmakers are demanding that someone be held accountable for hundreds of deaths on New Year’s Eve.




www.kyivpost.com





lets start here, and we'll go from there


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

Ukraine hits huge Russian ammo dump at Svatove


Just a day after destroying an ammo dump in Donetsk stored in the same school building as hundreds of Russian soldiers, Ukraine has destroyed a huge Russian ammo dump near Svatove. The exact size ...




www.dailykos.com





_Just a day after destroying an ammo dump in Donetsk stored in the same school building as hundreds of Russian soldiers, Ukraine has destroyed a huge Russian ammo dump near Svatove.

The exact size of the dump isn’t known, but it has been estimated that it has been stocked for two weeks._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

That consumer grade drone could have been a model airplane with a pound of HE on a GPS guided one way trip. Price less than $500 USD, the cost to the Russians is measured in millions.









Ukraine update: Once again, Ukraine demonstrates that intelligence is the most important weapon


UPDATE: Tuesday, Jan 3, 2023 · 3:34:54 PM +00:00 · Mark Sumner According to the regional military administrator of the Luhansk region, Ukraine now has such fire control over the highways between Svatove and Kreminna that Russia is forced to move troops...




www.dailykos.com





_On New Year’s Day, Ukrainian forces directed what were reportedly missiles from a HIMARS launcher at a building housing hundreds of Russian troops in the the occupied town of Makiivka, roughly 20 kilometers from the front lines in Donetsk Oblast. Unfortunately for the soldiers housed there, Russia was also apparently using the building—formerly a school—to stockpile ammunition. The resulting explosion absolutely leveled the location. That single attack appears to have killed hundreds of Russian soldiers, with the Ukrainian military estimating it at 400 killed, 300 more injured. Meaning that this might be the single largest loss of Russian forces in the entire war. We can’t be sure because Russia will not give actual numbers about losses during the sinking of the cruiser Moskva, but in any case, it’s a massive loss for Russia.

Ukraine followed this up by hitting another large ammunition storage in Svatove on Monday. This time, the massive explosion appears to have been triggered by a single small bomb dropped from what was likely a consumer-grade drone. That explosion also resulted in not just the loss of ammunition for that Svatove area, but the loss of an unknown number of Russian soldiers who were present in and around the facility.

In the early hours of Tuesday, it appears that Ukraine has hit another Russian base, this time in occupied Tokmak in Zaporizhzhia Oblast. How many Russian soldiers were taken out in this attack is unclear, but initial reports suggest “dozens.” This location was roughly 25 kilometers from the front lines.

In retaliation for the Makiivka attack, Russia fired missiles into an ice rink at Druzhivka, near Kramatorsk. The number of Ukrainian soldiers lost in this attack appears to be … zero. Because this isn’t just a war of weapons. It’s a war of intelligence._


----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> During the American revolution most people were church of England and that is how you got Episcopalians!


Each colony had it's own state religion. C of E was just one of many.


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)

CCGNZ said:


> Thanks for your service man,respect,surprised you didn't end up being escorted by 2 marines to the Brig.


This was early 80's. The Saipan had a couple three killings. Those got attention, but lots smaller stuff was just ignored. Anyway, I was the injured party, so to speak.


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)

Night watchman smoking again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

injinji said:


> Each colony had it's own state religion. C of E was just one of many.


There were various protest sects, but the church of England predominated, it's titular head was the King of England. I dunno if it was made illegal or if it just became unpopular, but there is or was no church of England (Anglican) in America. Also the religions varied with the populations origins, though most were protestant of one kind or another. In all the crown colonies the church of England had special statues and is still supported by the government in the UK today.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> oh lawmakers in the federation want accoutability for that strike huh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how about they hold the ignorant fuck in the photos responsible? he seems to be the one who spread their location all over social media.
or perhaps the ones who trained him?
or maybe the ones who authorized the criminal war to begin with? oh...that would be the same people shouting for someone to take responsibility,
obviously, it can't be their fault...
https://taskandpurpose.com/news/russian-military-opsec-failure-ukraine/


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There were various protest sects, but the church of England predominated, it's titular head was the King of England. I dunno if it was made illegal or if it just became unpopular, but there is or was no church of England (Anglican) in America. Also the religions varied with the populations origins, though most were protestant of one kind or another. In all the crown colonies the church of England had special statues and is still supported by the government in the UK today.








Religion in the Original 13 Colonies | Under God | ProCon.org


By the year 1702 all 13 American colonies had some form of state-supported religion. This support varied from tax benefits to religious requirements for voting or serving in the legislature. Below are excerpts from colonial era founding documents citing these religious references. Most instances...




undergod.procon.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

Ukraine is hard on Russians and it might be the rock the maga GOP crashes on too! Donald to Vlad, I need Help!









Trump says US is giving Ukraine too much support, as new skeptical Republicans take office and swing control of the House


Trump echoed calls by some Republicans to reduce aid to Ukraine, with the party set to take control of the House of Representatives later today.




www.businessinsider.com






Former President Donald Trump said the US is giving Ukraine too much aid in its fight against Russia.
The new Republican House majority will likely try to more closely monitor Ukraine aid.
The US has given Ukraine $48 billion in humanitarian and military aid in its war with Russia.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 3, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how about they hold the ignorant fuck in the photos responsible? he seems to be the one who spread their location all over social media.
> or perhaps the ones who trained him?
> or maybe the ones who authorized the criminal war to begin with? oh...that would be the same people shouting for someone to take responsibility,
> obviously, it can't be their fault...
> https://taskandpurpose.com/news/russian-military-opsec-failure-ukraine/


yeah the Kherson one, the big one is as well geolocated as well, and the dump at Savtov area too.....idiots were spotting storing stuff inside that warehouse for over week or two, then they hit it........i always have to remember they have no secure coms at all, especially since they knocked it out in the start of the war....


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah the Kherson one, the big one is as well geolocated as well, and the dump at Savtov area too.....idiots were spotting storing stuff inside that warehouse for over week or two, then they hit it........i always have to remember they have no secure coms at all, especially since they knocked it out in the start of the war....


The college that was hit (with 4-600 dead) had lots of armored vehicles parked around it. Small clue right there.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 3, 2023)

injinji said:


> The college that was hit (with 4-600 dead) had lots of armored vehicles parked around it. Small clue right there.


very small, the bonus as the ammo depo underneath it.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

injinji said:


> Religion in the Original 13 Colonies | Under God | ProCon.org
> 
> 
> By the year 1702 all 13 American colonies had some form of state-supported religion. This support varied from tax benefits to religious requirements for voting or serving in the legislature. Below are excerpts from colonial era founding documents citing these religious references. Most instances...
> ...


The crown was represented by the governor, but the legislatures often had other ideas. At the time of the Puritans England was at civil war with Cromwell leading the dissenters (parliamentarians) until the restoration, then they turfed another King after cutting his father's head off and driving him off to France, then brought William of Orange in with his wife Mary in 1666. With the ascendency of the monarchy came the "high church" and the rest of the protestants were second class citizens! They ended up founding the industrial revolution since they were banned from the universities.









Church of England - History, Religion & Legacy


The Church of England, or Anglican Church, is the primary state church in England, where the concepts of church and state are linked. The Church of England is




www.history.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 3, 2023)

ah crap not the church of England........


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The crown was represented by the governor, but the legislatures often had other ideas. At the time of the Puritans England was at civil war with Cromwell leading the dissenters (parliamentarians) until the restoration, then they turfed another King after cutting his father's head off and driving him off to France, then brought William of Orange in with his wife Mary in 1666. With the ascendency of the monarchy came the "high church" and the rest of the protestants were second class citizens! They ended up founding the industrial revolution since they were banned from the universities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Years ago I wrote a series of stories set in 1717-1719, with one of the tangential character being Edward Theach. He was still fighting Queen Anne's war at the time. (What I'm saying is that I have tons of useless information about everything in that period. Now I'm doing research on Judea and 
Rome from middle 1st century bce to the end of 1st century ce. So I'm accumulating tons of useless information about those folks too)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

injinji said:


> Years ago I wrote a series of stories set in 1717-1719, with one of the tangential character being Edward Theach. He was still fighting Queen Anne's war at the time. (What I'm saying is that I have tons of useless information about everything in that period. Now I'm doing research on Judea and
> Rome from middle 1st century bce to the end of 1st century ce. So I'm accumulating tons of useless information about those folks too)


Welcome to the club, to write is to be full of useless information! 
Tolkien who wrote LOTR was full of useless information that would only interest a nerd.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 3, 2023)

injinji said:


> Years ago I wrote a series of stories set in 1717-1719, with one of the tangential character being Edward Theach. He was still fighting Queen Anne's war at the time. (What I'm saying is that I have tons of useless information about everything in that period. Now I'm doing research on Judea and
> Rome from middle 1st century bce to the end of 1st century ce. So I'm accumulating tons of useless information about those folks too)


ur doing what??? research on who?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2023)

injinji said:


> Each colony had it's own state religion. C of E was just one of many.


To me, this reads that there were thirteen distinct religions of record for the thirteen charter states. However, when I perused your list, I count only two religions, Anglican and Congregational.

So the hard form of your statement fails: some states shared a religion. 
Interestingly, the soft form fails also. A plurality of states listed their established religion as “None”.


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> ur doing what??? research on who?


Josephus, his wives, mother and father, brothers, sisters, etc, etc. 

My main outline is Herod Agrippa II and him sitting in Rome sometimes after 75ce. Agrippa stepped down instead of fighting the Romans, so he was good to go after the revolt. Joses (as he was called) was one of the main generals, but when his army was beat, he went over to the Roman side and was taken as a slave. But he got in the good graces of Vespasian so when he came to power, he was freed.

Agrippa helped with his histories, which in the first one, Joses got lots of shit wrong. I think most of it was to hide his family's involvement in the Jesus movement. My story will be them sitting around talking about what really happened.


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)

cannabineer said:


> To me, this reads that there were thirteen distinct religions of record for the thirteen charter states. However, when I perused your list, I count only two religions, Anglican and Congregational.
> 
> So the hard form of your statement fails: some states shared a religion.
> Interestingly, the soft form fails also. A plurality of states listed their established religion as “None”.


Yes, I was overly broad. The Quakers (in PA and NC) and the Catholics (in MD) were pretty well suppressed. Lots of infighting, as well as a little of the real world type went on.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 3, 2023)

Michael Flynn, who was Trump’s national security advisor, now repeats Russian propaganda on the War in Ukraine.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609953715573903360


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2023)

injinji said:


> Yes, I was overly broad. The Quakers (in PA and NC) and the Catholics (in MD) were pretty well suppressed. Lots of infighting, as well as a little of the real world type went on.


I thought I remembered that Maryland was supposed to be a Catholic (Jacobite?) refuge.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 3, 2023)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610345646162059269


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 3, 2023)

injinji said:


> Josephus, his wives, mother and father, brothers, sisters, etc, etc.
> 
> My main outline is Herod Agrippa II and him sitting in Rome sometimes after 75ce. Agrippa stepped down instead of fighting the Romans, so he was good to go after the revolt. Joses (as he was called) was one of the main generals, but when his army was beat, he went over to the Roman side and was taken as a slave. But he got in the good graces of Vespasian so when he came to power, he was freed.
> 
> Agrippa helped with his histories, which in the first one, Joses got lots of shit wrong. I think most of it was to hide his family's involvement in the Jesus movement. My story will be them sitting around talking about what really happened.


you talking about Flavis?? the historian?


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)

cannabineer said:


> I thought I remembered that Maryland was supposed to be a Catholic refuge.


Lots of the colonies were payback for old debts. Lord Calvert getting Maryland was one such example. It was Catholic to start with but there was a little war. I would have to check dates and what not, but LC never came over. His son ran it after the dad died. It was easier to pretend not to be catholic, so that is what he did.


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> you talking about Flavis?? the historian?


Yes. Folks think he was the baby brother of Jesus, the Joses you see in the gospels.

Edit: his real birthdate would have been about 20 years earlier than listed. And his father was Josef, not Matt. Matt was his older brother. Lots and lots of greek writing on the subject.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 3, 2023)

*With 60 million tons of crops harvested, Ukraine has enough food for 2023, says PM*








With 60 million tons of crops harvested, Ukraine has enough food for 2023, says PM


Ukraine has enough stocks of food to see it through the next year, Prime Minister Denys Shmyhal said during a government meeting on Dec. 30.




english.nv.ua


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 3, 2023)

injinji said:


> Yes. Folks think he was the baby brother of Jesus, the Joses you see in the gospels.


actually according to some that was Joseph Jr, and according to some reading Jesus actually had 4 to 6 brothers and at least 2 sisters.....the most noteable bout the brother was James, Jr, Judas(yes the very same) and Jude, the sisters were never named.....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 3, 2023)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610226145944899586


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> actually according to some that was Joseph Jr, and according to some reading Jesus actually had 4 to 6 brothers and at least 2 sisters.....the most noteable bout the brother was James, Jr, Judas(yes the very same) and Jude, the sisters were never named.....


There was a Josef who was treasurer for Herod the Great. He was married to the daughter of the Roman Council who tried to keep them out of the civil war after Augustus was killed. But he was killed himself. Anyway, there was three or four kids from that marriage, with James being the youngest. Herod's 2nd wife was Marriam the 1st, and he had her killed in 29bc. But there is a lot of writings that say she faked her death and had a child by Josef. (she had had four kids by Herod before that, so about the virgin birth. . . . . .) Later on Josef married Marriam the 2nd, whom Herod had divorced right before he died. The other brothers and sisters, including Joses, were from this marriage.

Some of the sisters were named in other texts, not the gospels.


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)

doublejj said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610345646162059269


The Russians are hell on the wooden HIMARS.


----------



## printer (Jan 3, 2023)

*‘Putin’s Chef’ Admits His Mercenaries Hit Dead End in Ukrainian Stronghold*
Russia’s shadow army boss has tried to explain away his mercenary group’s failure to take the Ukrainian stronghold of Bakhmut by claiming Ukraine has “500 lines of defense” there.

Yevgeny Prigozhin made the claim in an interview with RIA Novosti published Tuesday, telling the news agency that the Wagner Group can’t seem to break through Ukrainian defenses around the city.

Ukraine’s military has fended off a Russian takeover there during months of brutal battles against the notorious mercenaries. In the face of relentless Russian attacks, the city has gained huge symbolic significance.

While pro-Kremlin pundits and Prigozhin himself have for weeks taunted Ukrainians with threats that Bakhmut will soon fall to Russia, the Wagner boss now appears to be acknowledging what Western experts and British intelligence have already predicted: Russia is unlikely to achieve any major wins in the area any time soon.

“It’s a fortress in every home,” Prigozhin said in video published by RIA Novosti. “The guys lock horns for every home, sometimes not just for one day. Sometimes for weeks over one home. They take one home, they take a second, a third,” Prigozhin said.

But they still can’t break through defenses.

“To say [there are] 500 [lines of defense] would probably not be a mistake. Every 10 meters there is a line of defense,” Prigozhin said while meeting with his mercenaries.

One of the men under his command can be heard complaining in the footage that they don’t have enough equipment or weapons to push further into Bakhmut.

The Wagner boss’ admission comes after Western intelligence noted that the manpower behind Russian attacks in the area had been thinning out. The British Ministry of Defense noted in its latest assessment on Tuesday that while Russia has “increased the frequency” of attacks around Bakhmut, “many of these operations were poorly supported.”

A Ukrainian soldier near Bakhmut also says it seems the Russian side is “running out” of prison inmates to send to the frontline.

In an interview with Radio New Times, Yevgeny Oropai said Russian troops seem to be “out of breath” after unsuccessfully attempting to storm Ukrainian positions around the New Year holiday, leaving Wagner with “heavy losses.”

But they’re also learning from their own mistakes and not “mindlessly” carrying out so many offensives anymore, he said.

Both sides have suffered staggering losses in and around the city, leading even some pro-Kremlin figures to question whether Russia’s offensive there was worth the “senseless meat grinder” it had created for them.

But the city appeared to take on heightened significance for Moscow after a series of crushing losses elsewhere saw Russians retreat from territories Putin had proudly declared to be part of Russia. Bakhmut, seen in some ways as Russia’s “last stand” after Ukraine took back Kharkiv and Kherson, was also part of the Donbas region Putin had dubbed a priority after the Kremlin’s failure to take Kyiv.

Prigozhin, who for months has boasted that his guys are more ruthless and able to do what ordinary Russians troops cannot, released a series of attention-seeking propaganda videos said to be from Bakhmut in late December, in which he ordered his mercenaries to fire off weapons and taunted Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky with invitations to meet on the front line.

“Maybe by the evening we’ll be able to meet,” he said. “I’m sitting, waiting for you near Bakhmut.”

Days later, however, Russian airborne troops were sent to the area to prop up Wagner’s operations—a move widely seen as evidence that all was not going according to plan for Russia’s tough-talking shadow army boss.








‘Putin’s Chef’ Admits His Mercenaries Hit Dead End in Ukrainian Stronghold


Andre Luis Alves/Anadolu Agency via GettyRussia’s shadow army boss has tried to explain away his mercenary group’s failure to take the Ukrainian stronghold of Bakhmut by claiming Ukraine has “500 lines of defense” there.Yevgeny Prigozhin made the claim in an interview with RIA Novosti published...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## printer (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

Ukraine war: What you need to know today


Here is our round-up of the latest developments in the Ukraine war.




www.euronews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

Vlad was an enemy of climate change science and it's kinda ironic that the global warming he fought for is fucking him in the end.









Putin's hopes for a harsh winter melt away across Europe


"Putin had bad luck this year, it's really warm in Europe," energy analyst Tom O'Donnell told Newsweek.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2023)

printer said:


> *‘Putin’s Chef’ Admits His Mercenaries Hit Dead End in Ukrainian Stronghold*
> Russia’s shadow army boss has tried to explain away his mercenary group’s failure to take the Ukrainian stronghold of Bakhmut by claiming Ukraine has “500 lines of defense” there.
> 
> Yevgeny Prigozhin made the claim in an interview with RIA Novosti published Tuesday, telling the news agency that the Wagner Group can’t seem to break through Ukrainian defenses around the city.
> ...


just like all russians...can't put up OR shut up.


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)

Ukraine got more arms from it's biggest supplier.


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)

I saw on several sites that this island had been taken. Just got around to posting it.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 4, 2023)

By presidential decree from 27.12.22 - Male debtors who arrive at banking institutions are to be issued mobilization summons, those who refuse to sign will be detained by police. - Elvira Nabiullina - Head of the Central Bank


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 4, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Something is going on inside the CPP...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool,Qin Gang for pres. of CCP,where do I request a mail in ballot,seriously I can dig toning down the rhetoric between USA and China,I'm also pleased that it doesn't appear the Chinese are helping R


DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe probably greenlighted Chinese soft power expansion into central Asia at the expense of Russia, China will take advantage of their weakness. There is oil and gas there allowing China to get off coal and markets too, if they are selling oil and gas to China. That should keep them busy for a decade or two, that and picking up the pieces of the shattered Russian empire, again using soft power to control local governments and economies.


You and Roger might be on to something,it's enticing,a qt. quid pro quo between US and China all at the expense of Vlad sticking his johnson up his own keyster,I like it. China gains resources in a seriously neglected area of Russia who are closer to China ethnically anyway. The US gets a statue quo in Taiwan at least for a good while which in this time we can complete our Pacific pivot while shoring up our weaknesses and honing our strategy w/allies.


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2023)

doublejj said:


> By presidential decree from 27.12.22 - Male debtors who arrive at banking institutions are to be issued mobilization summons, those who refuse to sign will be detained by police. - Elvira Nabiullina - Head of the Central Bank
> View attachment 5244741
> View attachment 5244742


This interesting. poot-poot's neighbor is asking all men to update their info at the draft offices.


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2023)

I saw this on other update videos. (Denys said they had paired a strong flashlight with guns. lol)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2023)

injinji said:


> I saw this on other update videos. (Denys said they had paired a strong flashlight with guns. lol)


I would have thought with night vision equipment they could see them well enough to shoot at them during the night. Some LED flashlights are like WW2 search lights for low altitude work, a dozen 100W COBs in the right housing is pretty bright!


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 4, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just like all russians...can't put up OR shut up.




Not 'all'.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2023)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5244833
> 
> Not 'all'.


the whole Russian establishment fears him........


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2023)

looks like the Late John MaCain got it right......









Putin's game plan predicted by John McCain in resurfaced 2014 clip


"There's nothing that provokes Vladimir Putin more than weakness," the late GOP senator for Arizona warned in an interview.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 4, 2023)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5244833
> 
> Not 'all'.


point taken...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 4, 2023)

Russia blames the soldiers THEY trained for using cell phones, which give away their positions...cell phones they wouldn't be using if they had the proper equipment that the russian army is supposed to supply them with...so whose fucking fault is it? 
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-64159045


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2023)

so these are the guys droping cigs huh






'It's Not His Country, It's Ours': The Russian 'Partisans' At War With The Kremlin







www.rferl.org


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I would have thought with night vision equipment they could see them well enough to shoot at them during the night. Some LED flashlights are like WW2 search lights for low altitude work, a dozen 100W COBs in the right housing is pretty bright!


The thing is they have pairs of trucks stationed all around the spots they think they are most likely to hit. One truck has the spotlight, the other the machine gun. Not sure how night vision would work on the drones.


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2023)

injinji said:


> The thing is they have pairs of trucks stationed all around the spots they think they are most likely to hit. One truck has the spotlight, the other the machine gun. Not sure how night vision would work on the drones.


Also this is way cheaper than the antiaircraft missiles they were using.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 4, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> so these are the guys droping cigs huh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok. i'll walk back that "all russians" comment...some of them are decent people...not many, apparently, but a few are still worth the name human being.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 4, 2023)

injinji said:


> The thing is they have pairs of trucks stationed all around the spots they think they are most likely to hit. One truck has the spotlight, the other the machine gun. Not sure how night vision would work on the drones.


depends on the drone i think, a gas drone should at the very least be visible, if not a bright little hot spot. an electric drone on the other hand, might not show up at all...
i know they don't use many electric drones, but they must still use a few for spotting, small stuff like that.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Jan 4, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> depends on the drone i think, a gas drone should at the very least be visible, if not a bright little hot spot. an electric drone on the other hand, might not show up at all...
> i know they don't use many electric drones, but they must still use a few for spotting, small stuff like that.


Night vision is not thermal......night vision won't show a hot spot.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 4, 2023)

Russia's Lend Lease Program works.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610648828939493401

UA got a new toy


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ok. i'll walk back that "all russians" comment...some of them are decent people...not many, apparently, but a few are still worth the name human being.


almost all, actually. You need only look at pics or video of mobiki at the front to grasp that. Or other regular Russians responding to the mobilisatsiya. The policymakers are one in ten thousand. The people are not in a position to change out the policymakers.

I am daily startled at the amount of prejudice some here allow themselves to show.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2023)

injinji said:


> The thing is they have pairs of trucks stationed all around the spots they think they are most likely to hit. One truck has the spotlight, the other the machine gun. Not sure how night vision would work on the drones.


It's cheaper than wasting a million dollar missile on a $10K drone. I never tried to operate a twin machinegun with night vision or the drones are too hard to spot at range and when the shit hit the fan you might be blinded. Radar and search lights would be the way to go, maybe an infrared scope to direct the light onto them. The gas powered ones are what they hunt and the engines produce heat and so does the airframe passing through the air at 100MPH.

These days there are a lot of LED options for search lights that can run off a battery pack for hours. These drones are operating around 1000 feet so it's not too high for them. WW2 carbon arc search lights required a generator, but could go 10s of thousands of feet up and required hundreds of kilowatts of power. With these half ton rigs they can order a few containers of lights and battery packs from China and be ready to go in short order, recharge them off the truck's electrical system or plug them in.

Apparently the Ukrainians are buying $10K drones from China and a lot of the RC plane people there see money to be made as regulations strangle the civilian market! Now they are selling these things configured for use or made to specs and the Ukrainians, or Uncle Sam has been buying them. They are basically the same as the large scale RC models they sell.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 4, 2023)

cannabineer said:


> almost all, actually. You need only look at pics or video of mobiki at the front to grasp that. Or other regular Russians responding to the mobilisatsiya. The policymakers are one in ten thousand. The people are not in a position to change out the policymakers.
> 
> I am daily startled at the amount of prejudice some here allow themselves to show.


when they stand the fuck up as a people and demand that their "leadership" do the right fucking thing, i will grant them provisional humanity...and not until.
of course, right now, i'm about of the same mind for over half of Americans.
if some people don't grow the fuck up, it's about time to paddle the shit out of them and stick em in the fucking corner
the people react to the mobilization because it's them getting mobilized now, and not "ethnic" russians from distant districts...where the fuck were they when muslim russians from the northern Cuacasus were dying? ignoring the war and eating at mcdonalds...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when they stand the fuck up as a people and demand that their "leadership" do the right fucking thing, i will grant them provisional humanity...and not until.
> of course, right now, i'm about of the same mind for over half of Americans.
> if some people don't grow the fuck up, it's about time to paddle the shit out of them and stick em in the fucking corner
> the people react to the mobilization because it's them getting mobilized now, and not "ethnic" russians from distant districts...where the fuck were they when muslim russians from the northern Cuacasus were dying? ignoring the war and eating at mcdonalds...


unrealistic expectation. Autocratic regimes are kept in power by the unhesitating application of massive brutality. Blaming the subjects of that focused cruelty for not standing against it is bullshit.

What you say with no fear of consequences shows that where and when you and I live is very liberal as seen as through the lens of world history. It is the equivalent of let them eat cake.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when they stand the fuck up as a people and demand that their "leadership" do the right fucking thing, i will grant them provisional humanity...and not until.
> of course, right now, i'm about of the same mind for over half of Americans.
> if some people don't grow the fuck up, it's about time to paddle the shit out of them and stick em in the fucking corner
> the people react to the mobilization because it's them getting mobilized now, and not "ethnic" russians from distant districts...where the fuck were they when muslim russians from the northern Cuacasus were dying? ignoring the war and eating at mcdonalds...


Everybody has a history that traps them in a way, liberal democracy is a way of breaking out of the cultural trap and adapt to new social conditions and beliefs, the more of it you have the better you adapt. America is an imperfect democracy as is evidenced by the difference between the polices and laws and the polls on many issues. Russia was burdened with the legacy of the Czar's and Stalin, a psychopath of legendary proportions who left scares on the world to this day. The evil people like Hitler and Stalin do lives on after they die, but then again so does the good people do too.

Russian society never knew democratic rule or a free press except for brief periods and is still burdened by imperial thinking at all levels of society. They have had many hard lessons in history that they are currently repeating, the Ukrainians however appear to be breaking out of their history while honoring the important parts. They went liberal democratic and are fortunate to have the help of other liberal democracies, usually the smaller ones get crushed by someone like Russia who invades them or subverts and destroys their democracy.

The secret police keep the empire together and have since the time of the Czars, it used to be Vlad's job before he weaseled his way to the top. The secret police suppress political dissent, separatist or nationalist groups, except for Russian and they suppress political descent among Russians. Russia has a huge internal security force for a reason and it never changed much since the USSR.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2023)

Ukrainian offensive operations depend on the weather, when the ground freezes they will move. Looks like they are setting up conditions for a Russian collapse in the east and may then attack to the south when they get the Russians moving to fill in holes in the east.






*04 Jan: Russians PANIC. Ukrainians FINALLY GOT TO KREMINNA | War in Ukraine Explained*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 4, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when they stand the fuck up as a people and demand that their "leadership" do the right fucking thing, i will grant them provisional humanity...and not until.
> of course, right now, i'm about of the same mind for over half of Americans.
> if some people don't grow the fuck up, it's about time to paddle the shit out of them and stick em in the fucking corner
> the people react to the mobilization because it's them getting mobilized now, and not "ethnic" russians from distant districts...where the fuck were they when muslim russians from the northern Cuacasus were dying? ignoring the war and eating at mcdonalds...


TASTY PERIOD.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2023)

*End of Lukashenko's era: participation of Belarus in the war will cause revolt among its citizens*

42,742 views Jan 4, 2023 #UATV #UATV_English #UkraineNews
Since the beginning of Russia's full-scale invasion of Ukraine, the Belarusian state media have been actively repeating the Russian information agenda: deliberately hiding or distorting the facts. Traditionally, the West is accused of wanting to attack Russia and Belarus, and Lukashenko publicly supports a military invasion of Ukraine. Thus, the self-proclaimed President of Belarus is gradually preparing the population for the prospect of a war against Ukraine, experts say. More details – learn in our story.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2023)

Now, if ya wanted to fuck over Russia for a bargain, does this guy look like a good bet.  





*Expect more strikes 'deeper and deeper' into Russia, Ukraine’s spy chief tells ABC News*

14,283 views Jan 4, 2023
Budanov was cagey talking about Ukraine's responsibility for attacks in Russia.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 4, 2023)

cannabineer said:


> unrealistic expectation. Autocratic regimes are kept in power by the unhesitating application of massive brutality. Blaming the subjects of that focused cruelty for not standing against it is bullshit.
> 
> What you say with no fear of consequences shows that where and when you and I live is very liberal as seen as through the lens of world history. It is the equivalent of let them eat cake.


so you say...i say that freedom is one of the few things worth fighting for, and they don't have the balls to do it.
they stand up a little now, because it's them getting drafted. they didn't care one bit when it was "other" russians dying for their corrupt leader's war.
they grow this huge sense of decency when their lives are at stake, conveniently.
i have some respect for the ones actually doing something. the rest are cattle allowing themselves to be led by the nose, and they know it. that makes them just as responsible as putin, as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so you say...i say that freedom is one of the few things worth fighting for, and they don't have the balls to do it.
> they stand up a little now, because it's them getting drafted. they didn't care one bit when it was "other" russians dying for their corrupt leader's war.
> they grow this huge sense of decency when their lives are at stake, conveniently.
> i have some respect for the ones actually doing something. the rest are cattle allowing themselves to be led by the nose, and they know it. that makes them just as responsible as putin, as far as i'm concerned.


our opinions differ.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 4, 2023)

*You f**king fa**ot, we have no ammunition - Russian soldiers to command




*
*Speaking truth to power? *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so you say...i say that freedom is one of the few things worth fighting for, and they don't have the balls to do it.
> they stand up a little now, because it's them getting drafted. they didn't care one bit when it was "other" russians dying for their corrupt leader's war.
> they grow this huge sense of decency when their lives are at stake, conveniently.
> i have some respect for the ones actually doing something. the rest are cattle allowing themselves to be led by the nose, and they know it. that makes them just as responsible as putin, as far as i'm concerned.


It is one of the reasons Putin is fighting this war, the example of Ukraine right next door where Russian is spoken would be fatal to them and their bullshit imperial culture. Belarus would go too, another Russian speaking country and both have close cultural ties to Russia. They could not exist next door with prosperous liberal democratic neighbors while they live like shit under an autocrat. Ukraine and Belarus would be a magnet and offer aid and comfort to the enemies of the totalitarian regime, political groups, rebels and broadcasters, the most dangerous of all! Much of European Russia is in range of directed TV and radio transmitters on their borders and the Russians will be in a studio in Kiev or Minsk broadcasting western news and the EU lifestyle back home into mother Russia. 

Most of the young brains who left Russia will end up there, it will be politics that decide if they get in and stay. Once they experience living and working there, their politics and outlook will change even more. Russia is a big project for reform, Ukraine and Belarus will have to do most of it, for their own good and survival. I expect a lot of post war effort in this area with the USA, UK and EU supporting it along with post war prosperity in Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2023)

I believe Europe imported around 155 billion CM of gas a year from Russia and Ukraine might have as much as 5 trillion CM in gas reserves. The article outlines why Ukraine would be a good catch for the EU and why they need to not just kick the Russians out, but break their military and economic power too. If they harass the development of resources, they will need to be punished! Besides, Ukraine is well on its way to having the best air defense network in the world, short of America and Israel. If Europe buys energy from Ukraine some of the money will be used for its own defense and if they displace Russia as the primary energy supplier to Europe they will be very rich for a country of 44 million people. Needless to say they would be very well defended and will probably have the strongest military in Europe for decades as the arms dealers cash in.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/natural-resources-ukraine-war-1.6467039




*Natural gas, rare earth minerals: What's at stake for Ukraine in the territory Russia is trying to conquer*

_Roughly 80 per cent of Ukraine's oil, natural gas and coal production reserves can be found in the Dnieper-Donetsk region, which has been the major focus of Russia's military operations to "liberate" the country, the SevDev report noted.

Equally importantly, Ukraine is thought to have the second-largest natural gas deposits in Europe, estimated at 1.2 trillion cubic metres of proven reserves — and possibly up to 5.4 trillion cubic metres, much of it the now-contested offshore Black Sea region.

The gains Russia has made thus far in the invasion mean Moscow now has control of two thirds of its neighbour's maritime shelf, which is where an estimated 80 per cent of Ukraine's offshore oil and natural gas deposits are found. 

*Invasion timing not a coincidence*
The timing of Russia's military actions, and its choice of territory to conquer, is not a coincidence, said Oleksandr Kharchenko, the managing director of the Energy Industry Research Center, a research and consulting firm in Kyiv.

At the time of the 2014 annexation of Crimea, Ukraine had been in talks with the Shell Oil Co. and Chevron Corp. to develop the Black Sea reserves — plans that were scuppered because of Russia's actions.

The Black Sea is "a huge source of [natural] gas, which was [discovered] in Soviet time, and we have other sources that [were] clearly stopped because of [the] Russian invasion," he said._


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 4, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I believe Europe imported around 155 billion CM of gas a year from Russia and Ukraine might have as much as 5 trillion CM in gas reserves. The article outlines why Ukraine would be a good catch for the EU and why they need to not just kick the Russians out, but break their military and economic power too. If they harass the development of resources, they will need to be punished! Besides, Ukraine is well on its way to having the best air defense network in the world, short of America and Israel. If Europe buys energy from Ukraine some of the money will be used for its own defense and if they displace Russia as the primary energy supplier to Europe they will be very rich for a country of 44 million people. Needless to say they would be very well defended and will probably have the strongest military in Europe for decades as the arms dealers cashed in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have felt for a long time that Energy development in Ukraine was the primary reason for Putin's push into Ukraine. Think back to Rudy's fucking about in Ukraine, it was to get an oil deal. Hunter Biden's problem was over oil. It's all about the power of money!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2023)

GoatSoup said:


> I have felt for a long time that Energy development in Ukraine was the primary reason for Putin's push into Ukraine. Think back to Rudy's fucking about in Ukraine, it was to get an oil deal. Hunter Biden's problem was over oil. It's all about the power of money!


I think it is a combination of Russian imperialism that is historic and natural resources, Ukraine can cut Russia out of the European energy market if it was developed and why it wasn't goes back to Russia and the USSR. When they do kick Russia out of Ukraine and break their ability to project power, the oil and gas will be rapidly developed. I think the future NG will be used for power generation and industry to get Poland and Germany off coal and not so much for home use. They would be wise to sell as much of it as they can while they can, because the demand should diminish over the next couple of decades and the price will drop with demand. I think oil and gas producing countries will end up in a price war eventually as demand for some products like gasoline dries up and it becomes more of a buyers market.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2023)

CNN Exclusive: A single Iranian attack drone found to contain parts from more than a dozen US companies | CNN Politics


Parts made by more than a dozen US and Western companies were found inside a single Iranian drone downed in Ukraine last fall, according to a Ukrainian intelligence assessment obtained exclusively by CNN.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2023)

Ukraine update: Russia is losing, it knows it's losing, and it plans to keep losing. Forever


On Tuesday, the Kremlin announced that all Russian schools would now teach students how to interpret “international military-political and domestic events and facts from the position of a patriot of the Fatherland." And when they are not being dosed...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 4, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> CNN Exclusive: A single Iranian attack drone found to contain parts from more than a dozen US companies | CNN Politics
> 
> 
> Parts made by more than a dozen US and Western companies were found inside a single Iranian drone downed in Ukraine last fall, according to a Ukrainian intelligence assessment obtained exclusively by CNN.
> ...


so who is supposed to be enforcing these sanctions? 
they need to do a little splainin'


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 5, 2023)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610674155124363268


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 5, 2023)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610616958382137344
*Chuck Norris Approved

*


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610674155124363268


I saw where the French were sending some six wheel APC's. They are getting now stuff and giving their old stock away.



https://euromaidanpress.com/2023/01/04/zelenskyy-thanks-macron-for-decision-to-supply-light-tanks-and-bastion-apcs-to-ukraine/


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 5, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I would have thought with night vision equipment they could see them well enough to shoot at them during the night. Some LED flashlights are like WW2 search lights for low altitude work, a dozen 100W COBs in the right housing is pretty bright!


They have to hit these Iranian drones with AAA otherwise it's extremely inefficient to be using missiles that cost 200,000$ or more,play's into Putin's hands and the West can't replace as quickly,it's a pure numbers game. Missiles need to be used vs. missiles or aircraft only.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 5, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Everybody has a history that traps them in a way, liberal democracy is a way of breaking out of the cultural trap and adapt to new social conditions and beliefs, the more of it you have the better you adapt. America is an imperfect democracy as is evidenced by the difference between the polices and laws and the polls on many issues. Russia was burdened with the legacy of the Czar's and Stalin, a psychopath of legendary proportions who left scares on the world to this day. The evil people like Hitler and Stalin do lives on after they die, but then again so does the good people do too.
> 
> Russian society never knew democratic rule or a free press except for brief periods and is still burdened by imperial thinking at all levels of society. They have had many hard lessons in history that they are currently repeating, the Ukrainians however appear to be breaking out of their history while honoring the important parts. They went liberal democratic and are fortunate to have the help of other liberal democracies, usually the smaller ones get crushed by someone like Russia who invades them or subverts and destroys their democracy.
> 
> The secret police keep the empire together and have since the time of the Czars, it used to be Vlad's job before he weaseled his way to the top. The secret police suppress political dissent, separatist or nationalist groups, except for Russian and they suppress political descent among Russians. Russia has a huge internal security force for a reason and it never changed much since the USSR.


While we all hope for the Russians to "rise up", what you say is sadly true,and just about every Russian family has grandfathers or great grandfathers who disappeared in Stalin's gulags,never to be seen or heard from again. It's fair to say that those memories are not that far removed. Taking on the apparatus of a security state is a big burden to endure requiring courage and cunning in a land where your not sure if you can trust ANYBODY.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2023)

CCGNZ said:


> While we all hope for the Russians to "rise up", what you say is sadly true,and just about every Russian family has grandfathers or great grandfathers who disappeared in Stalin's gulags,never to be seen or heard from again. It's fair to say that those memories are not that far removed. Taking on the apparatus of a security state is a big burden to endure requiring courage and cunning in a land where your not sure if you can trust ANYBODY.


who is going to stop them now if they all rose up? the army? the internal police forces that have been sent to the front to die?
THIS IS THE BEST TIME THEY'LL GET...don't waste opportunities, they're not infinite...


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 5, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who is going to stop them now if they all rose up? the army? the internal police forces that have been sent to the front to die?
> THIS IS THE BEST TIME THEY'LL GET...don't waste opportunities, they're not infinite...


I understand your impatience,I was hoping that Vlad's clusterFK of epic proportions could prompt his overthrow,but there is still time,and while his reputation as a steely strategist has taken a big hit, his KGB background in rooting out backstabbers and crushing dissent is probably the last skill he will lose.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2023)

i do realize that the world isn't as simple to other people as it is to me...
it's right, or it's wrong. you can add circumstances after you make the initial determination...but right is right and wrong is wrong.
necessity is necessity, and things that HAVE to be done will be done...but necessity doesn't make a wrong thing right, and it never will.
supporting an evil administration is wrong. close to half of our country was, is, and will continue to be wrong, for supporting a party that blatantly does wrong...but that party is fading, and it doesn't seem like the effort to get rid of them will require physical violence. that is very fortunate for us, but others aren't so fortunate.
everyone in russia has been exposed to state propaganda. all but the oldest and/or dullest have also been exposed to world wide media, have seen the truth of most of the propaganda...they KNOW what they need to do. but they don't do it.
they watched "ethnic" russians be mobilized and killed, their lives thrown away stupidly, for a bad cause. they said nothing. they protested nothing.
yes, russia is oppressive...protesting is a risk...freedom is worth some risk. knowing you live under an oppressive regime that lies to you daily, that sends your people to die for an unjust war, to make rich oligarchs richer, to make putin richer...that should be more than enough incentive for the people
to do something. but they do nothing...if all of them would protest, if all of them refused to be drafted, what will putin do? arrest them all? send all of them to Siberia? just mow them all down in the streets and save the Ukrainians some ammo?
form massive protests calling for putin's removal, calling for new leaders who actually give a fuck about the people...then rise the fuck up again if they try to stick another hard liner in putin's place. DEMAND Nalvany's freedom, put him in power...
for god's sake, do SOMETHING other than cowering in the dark waiting on the thought police you outnumber 1,000 to 1


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who is going to stop them now if they all rose up? the army? the internal police forces that have been sent to the front to die?
> THIS IS THE BEST TIME THEY'LL GET...don't waste opportunities, they're not infinite...


Russia hasn't reached the bottom yet, but it will soon enough, wait at least until they are humiliated and driven from Ukraine while getting shelled right past the border and into Russia until they are out of HIMARS range. Economic conditions are getting worse by the week and the economy needs to collapse in a bigger way. Russian society hasn't reached the breaking point yet, but they are getting there and by summer social and economic conditions in Russia should be interesting as the army is driven from Crimea in defeat.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Russia hasn't reached the bottom yet, but it will soon enough, wait at least until they are humiliated and driven from Ukraine while getting shelled right past the border and into Russia until they are out of HIMARS range. Economic conditions are getting worse by the week and the economy needs to collapse in a bigger way. Russian society hasn't reached the breaking point yet, but they are getting there and by summer social and economic conditions in Russia should be interesting as the army is driven from Crimea in defeat.


they shouldn't have to reach a breaking point...the breaking point should have been when putin invaded Ukraine on bullshit pretexts...the next breaking point should have been when it became apparent that the invasion was a total fuckshow brought about by government corruption and incompetence...the next breaking point should have been the use of ethnic russians for cannon fodder...the next ......
they've reached fucking breaking points...and they should have done something at each one.
they should have done something about the rampant corruption in their own government years ago, and we wouldn't be having this conversation now.
of course, in fairness, we should have shut the fucking republicans down in 2016...


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 5, 2023)

Hear ya,W. Churchill once made a memorable quote which I can't exactly recall 100% ,but is was something akin to "Russia is an enigma........."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they shouldn't have to reach a breaking point...the breaking point should have been when putin invaded Ukraine on bullshit pretexts...the next breaking point should have been when it became apparent that the invasion was a total fuckshow brought about by government corruption and incompetence...the next breaking point should have been the use of ethnic russians for cannon fodder...the next ......
> they've reached fucking breaking points...and they should have done something at each one.
> they should have done something about the rampant corruption in their own government years ago, and we wouldn't be having this conversation now.
> of course, in fairness, we should have shut the fucking republicans down in 2016...


Understanding what happened in America helps to understand what is happened in Nazi Germany and in Russia too, though neither society had a grounding in or an appreciation for liberal democracy. Even in liberal democratic Europe it was done differently with state controlled media everywhere in tightly packed Europe, radio couldn't be a commercial free for all. Likewise most countries had and some still have state religions, protestant and catholic. The legal system is different too with no jury trials and there are lots of other historical holdovers and adaptations.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2023)

CCGNZ said:


> Hear ya,W. Churchill once made a memorable quote which I can't exactly recall 100% ,but is was something akin to "Russia is an enigma........."


“a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enema” or something.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 5, 2023)

cannabineer said:


> “a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enema” or something.


That's how I describe my dong.
‐-----
Overthrowing the government is quite the proposition. I would point out that only the dumbest Americans attempted it when they thought there was some grave injustice going on.

The social pressures are what will cause them to topple putin, not the war effort directly. War is a powerful tool that unites the country, there will always be support for "our boys." Not trying to be that guy, but when we invaded Iraq...would it have been reasonable to expect us to take down the leadership of our country? It's not that far apart. Our country got sold lies and bought into them, the actual truth was right there...but nope, that shit had massive support from both sides of the aisle.

America didn't come close because we did not have any societal fallout other countries would. Things kept functioning fine other than 18 year old kids getting blown up/coming home in boxes, and that had always been something that unites populations. We lose our fucking mind at gas prices going up, that's about it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

Ukraine Invasion Day 316: can "little green men" swim back from Crimea


Can the UAF/ZSU retake Crimea by August. Until then, there’s an EU peace summit and�a UN peace summit, and more war. As jari notes , the “salient” points may come ...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

Did it have a Trump and MAGA bumper sticker too? It wasn't long too ago it was a Trump flag flying from that truck.

On the other hand, it would be a way of getting an enemy's truck vandalized, if it were parked...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610733237290024961


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

This is what they are sending to deal with drones, cheap and effective a palletized system that can be quickly mounted on a light truck and uses cheap repurposed rockets with new guided warheads.









What The VAMPIRE Weapon System The U.S. Is Sending To Ukraine Can Actually Do


Although the U.S. said it is a counter-drone system, VAMPIRE was designed primarily to sling laser-guided rockets at enemy ground targets.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 5, 2023)

oh i love this, if it happens, if people remember Pooty hit the power grid of UA, so they'll get cold etc

meanwhile mother nature has something for pooty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610883759930499072
Freezing temps throughout RA, perfect time to hit those LNG pipelines.....and it give a tactical advantage in UA......the ground freeze...

gotta love Karma


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> oh i love this, if it happens, if people remember Pooty hit the power grid of UA, so they'll get cold etc
> 
> meanwhile mother nature has something for pooty
> 
> ...


Ukraine wants some of that cold too, they need frozen ground to move. Only the Russians are stupid enough to attack in mud season and they are paying a heavy price for it and getting nowhere while getting mass slaughtered.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 5, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ukraine wants some of that cold too, they need frozen ground to move. Only the Russians are stupid enough to attack in mud season and they are paying a heavy price for it and getting nowhere while getting mass slaughtered.


according to what i'm reading and seeing, ground freeze is supposed to hit monday....and negative temps throughout next week and more.....so we'll see and go from there....


----------



## printer (Jan 5, 2023)

*Putin orders 36-hour ceasefire in Ukraine for observance of Orthodox Christmas *
Russian President Vladimir Putin ordered a 36-hour ceasefire in Ukraine to observe Orthodox Christmas over the weekend.

“Based on the fact that a large number of citizens professing Orthodoxy live in the combat areas, we call on the Ukrainian side to declare a cease-fire and give them the opportunity to attend services on Christmas Eve, as well as on the Day of the Nativity of Christ,” Putin’s order, published on the Kremlin’s website, reads.

Putin called for the ceasefire “along the entire line of contact between the parties in Ukraine” and requested it last from noon on Friday through Saturday.

The order comes after the head of the Russian Orthodox Church, Patriarch Kirill, called for a ceasefire during the holiday weekend. In the Kremlin statement, Putin said he was taking into account Kirill’s request.

There was no immediate word from the office of Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky.

Mykhailo Podolyak, an adviser to Zelensky, criticized the ceasefire request from Kirill early on Thursday, saying the Russian Orthodox Church acts as a “propagandist of war.”

“The Russian Orthodox Church has called for the genocide of Ukrainians, encouraged mass murders, and insists on even greater militarization of the Russian Federation,” Podolyak tweeted. “Therefore, the statement of the Russian Orthodox Church about the ‘Christmas truce’ is a cynical trap and an element of propaganda.”

Putin also discussed a settlement in the war on Thursday with Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, according to a readout from the Kremlin.

The Turkish leader expressed a desire to mediate a political settlement of the conflict and Putin “reaffirmed Russia’s openness to a serious dialogue,” adding that Ukraine must “take into account new territorial realities.”

Ukraine called for a 10-point peace proposal last month, including the complete withdrawal of troops from his country.

Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov said at the time that “Kyiv is not ready for dialogue” in response to the proposal.

“We will not talk to anyone under such conditions,” Lavrov said in an interview with state media last month.

Putin’s new call for a ceasefire comes after a deadly New Year’s Eve strike on a Russian temporary base in the eastern region of Donetsk, which Moscow this week said killed 89 soldiers. It was the deadliest single attack on Russian forces in the war.








Putin orders 36-hour ceasefire in Ukraine for observance of Orthodox Christmas


Russian President Vladimir Putin ordered a 36-hour ceasefire in Ukraine to observe Orthodox Christmas over the weekend. “Based on the fact that a large number of citizens professing Orthodoxy…




thehill.com


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 5, 2023)

This is the height of hypocrisy.


----------



## printer (Jan 5, 2023)

GoatSoup said:


> This is the height of hypocrisy.


Good PR from Putin for Russia. If he gets a ceasefire he can look like a strong leader. If Ukraine ignores it he will call the Ukrainians heathen bastards.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 5, 2023)

interesting article.....yeah i can see them working together to spread disinfo bullcrap......









Hacked Russian Files Reveal Propaganda Agreement With China


In 2021, government officials and media executives from Russia and China discussed the exchange of news and social content.




theintercept.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 5, 2023)

printer said:


> Good PR from Putin for Russia. If he gets a ceasefire he can look like a strong leader. If Ukraine ignores it he will call the Ukrainians heathen bastards.


Russia already calls them Satanist....i mean come on.....


----------



## Sativied (Jan 5, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> oh i love this, if it happens, if people remember Pooty hit the power grid of UA, so they'll get cold etc
> 
> meanwhile mother nature has something for pooty
> 
> ...


(NG becomes LNG when transported in containers, like ships. Liquified to reduce density for transport. In the pipelines it’s in gas form, not LNG.)

I wonder how much of Russia’s already crappy poorly maintained equipment still works after a week of -30 and below. Not new for Russia but this time it will be harder for them to maintain and repair.

EU Some EU members still pay a combined total of 75mil per day to Russia, down from 200mil when the war started. It’ll drop far lower soon but over 2022 it’s roughly half of what Russia spent up to late Nov on the war:









Forbes estimates Russia has spent $82 billion on war with Ukraine since Feb. 24.


During nine months of its full-scale invasion of Ukraine, Russia has spent $82 billion on war, which is a quarter of its annual budget, according to Forbes. They calculated that Russia used 10,000 to 50,000 shells per day in the




kyivindependent.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2023)

an unexpected ally of Ukraine: seawater. 



Russian fleet loses another two flagships - intelligence source


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 5, 2023)

weather forcaste for Kreminna...frozen ground comin


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611034210868789253


----------



## printer (Jan 5, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> Russia already calls them Satanist....i mean come on.....


Keep repeating and the lies become truth.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2023)

Sativied said:


> (NG becomes LNG when transported in containers, like ships. Liquified to reduce density for transport. In the pipelines it’s in gas form, not LNG.)
> 
> I wonder how much of Russia’s already crappy poorly maintained equipment still works after a week of -30 and below. Not new for Russia but this time it will be harder for them to maintain and repair.
> 
> ...


a major reason gas gets liquefied (as well as reducing volume) is that is how we get helium, a vital resource (semiconductors, mri etc.)
Pipeline gas is revaporized.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

BudmanTX said:


> weather forcaste for Kreminna...frozen ground comin
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611034210868789253


The Ukrainians have teams testing the soil just like the allies had people test the beaches in Normandy to see if they could support armor, they probably have a bunch of standardized tests and temps as well as soil maps of the country.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 5, 2023)

cannabineer said:


> Pipeline gas is revaporized.


LNG is. Tmlk pipeline gas, as in the pipelines in this context, Russia-Ukraine-Europe, including the late Nordstreams, is not liquified to begin with, it’s pressurized but still considered dry gas. Russia also exports LNG to Europe but to sea ports and LNG terminals by ship. 

Hence the distinction below:


And sure, there are outside the context of transporting russian gas other reasons to liquify gas.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

Where it will be shadowed by a dozen NATO surface ships, while they try to sort out the underwater submarine traffic jam of subs shadowing it too! Those Russians will never be lonely, there will always be somebody close by, a good thing too, since with the condition of their ships they could sink at any time and need rescuing.  









Putin deploys frigate to Atlantic Ocean armed with hypersonic Zircon cruise missiles


The ship, named Admiral of the Fleet of the Soviet Union Gorshkov, is deploying months after Russia’s Ministry of Defense touted a successful test launch of the missiles.




nypost.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2023)

Sativied said:


> LNG is. Tmlk pipeline gas, as in the pipelines in this context, Russia-Ukraine-Europe, including the late Nordstreams, is not liquified to begin with, it’s pressurized but still considered dry gas. Russia also exports LNG to Europe but to sea ports and LNG terminals by ship.
> 
> Hence the distinction below:
> View attachment 5245266
> ...


I did some inconclusive poking around. Apparently a lot of gas from Western Russia does not have enough helium to merit its separation. Russia is relying on fields near the Amur to get its helium. 
I cannot find numbers on cryogenic processing percentages for pipeline gas, so I’m walking my earlier claim back for lack of data.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

printer said:


> *Putin orders 36-hour ceasefire in Ukraine for observance of Orthodox Christmas *
> Russian President Vladimir Putin ordered a 36-hour ceasefire in Ukraine to observe Orthodox Christmas over the weekend.
> 
> “Based on the fact that a large number of citizens professing Orthodoxy live in the combat areas, we call on the Ukrainian side to declare a cease-fire and give them the opportunity to attend services on Christmas Eve, as well as on the Day of the Nativity of Christ,” Putin’s order, published on the Kremlin’s website, reads.
> ...


Ukraine orders up 36 hours of HIMARS O'clock!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

How many? Uncle Sam has 5000 I believe and they are due for replacement, allies have them too.









US to send Bradley vehicles to Ukraine as part of new aid package | CNN Politics


The United States will supply Ukraine with Bradley fighting vehicles as part of a new security assistance package to the country as it nears the one-year anniversary of Russia's invasion.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 5, 2023)

*Quote:*

" – Babe, these are just Khokhols (a Russian derogatory term for Ukrainians – ed.), they are just rubbish, just dust, damn it. Why do you even care about them? F**k, it is our nation that will be wiped off the face of the earth. It is our people who will be killed there, and those not killed will be crawling and begging for mercy. Forget about their nation; it will no longer exist. *Wait a bit longer: it will be wiped off the face of the earth and that’s it; there will be no more of this hatred of Khokhols.* [‘Khokhol’ is a derogatory word for Ukrainians used by the Russians - ed.]

They are to blame for what they have done, so the sooner they all die, the better.

– And children?

– I don’t give a f*ck about them either. I f**king despise their children, children of these motherf**kers. These bastards are taught to hate Russians in summer camps. A Khokhol child should be f**king strangled immediately. Right away, in the f**king womb. This is what I will do. This is what I am doing. Well, okay, bye.

Okay, kiss-kiss."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5245312
> *Quote:*
> 
> " – Babe, these are just Khokhols (a Russian derogatory term for Ukrainians – ed.), they are just rubbish, just dust, damn it. Why do you even care about them? F**k, it is our nation that will be wiped off the face of the earth. It is our people who will be killed there, and those not killed will be crawling and begging for mercy. Forget about their nation; it will no longer exist. *Wait a bit longer: it will be wiped off the face of the earth and that’s it; there will be no more of this hatred of Khokhols.* [‘Khokhol’ is a derogatory word for Ukrainians used by the Russians - ed.]
> ...


Only the best people! He sounds kinda stressed out to me, like he's had some traumatic experiences and doesn't expect to get out alive! He's just lashing out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2023)

cannabineer said:


> an unexpected ally of Ukraine: seawater.
> 
> 
> 
> Russian fleet loses another two flagships - intelligence source


i have to wonder, if russia survives this war they started, will this cause them to have stricter controls and supervision, not just in their military, but across their whole society? a nation that lets their military get in this kind of condition can't possibly be keeping up with much else. their electrical grid, sewage systems, water systems, rail lines, harbors, bridges roadways, all have to be in disrepair. their aircraft have to be suffering, military and civilian.
simple things like elevators, escalators, air conditioners, home appliances are more than likely starting to have problems as replacement parts become rarer...both through sanctions and not having the man power to run some industries, because they're all dead in a ditch in Ukraine...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have to wonder, if russia survives this war they started, will this cause them to have stricter controls and supervision, not just in their military, but across their whole society? a nation that lets their military get in this kind of condition can't possibly be keeping up with much else. their electrical grid, sewage systems, water systems, rail lines, harbors, bridges roadways, all have to be in disrepair. their aircraft have to be suffering, military and civilian.
> simple things like elevators, escalators, air conditioners, home appliances are more than likely starting to have problems as replacement parts become rarer...both through sanctions and not having the man power to run some industries, because they're all dead in a ditch in Ukraine...


maybe Jackson MS should send water consultants. A humanitarian thing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Ukrainians have teams testing the soil just like the allies had people test the beaches in Normandy to see if they could support armor, they probably have a bunch of standardized tests and temps as well as soil maps of the country.


they grew up there, a lot of them probably know, and just check to make sure. i knew when you could go ice skating, and when you could get the snowmobile out...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Think he watches Tucker?


i think he fantasizes about being the peanut butter in a putin/carlson sandwich...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5245312
> *Quote:*
> 
> " – Babe, these are just Khokhols (a Russian derogatory term for Ukrainians – ed.), they are just rubbish, just dust, damn it. Why do you even care about them? F**k, it is our nation that will be wiped off the face of the earth. It is our people who will be killed there, and those not killed will be crawling and begging for mercy. Forget about their nation; it will no longer exist. *Wait a bit longer: it will be wiped off the face of the earth and that’s it; there will be no more of this hatred of Khokhols.* [‘Khokhol’ is a derogatory word for Ukrainians used by the Russians - ed.]
> ...


Yeah...Almost all the russians are just really great people...Totally misunderstood...Real fucking humanitarians, the entire goddamned nation.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2023)

cannabineer said:


> maybe Jackson MS should send water consultants. A humanitarian thing.


could be worse, Flint Mi. could send help....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they grew up there, a lot of them probably know, and just check to make sure. i knew when you could go ice skating, and when you could get the snowmobile out...


They do, but won't leave something this important to chance and know how many centimeters of frost in what kind of soil can support what kind of vehicle. They have that base covered and some university people are now in the army now doing it I'll bet, Uncle Sam probably has a US army manual written on it somewhere too, you would be surprised at what they cover and there is a database of them online somewhere.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> could be worse, Flint Mi. could send help....


Flint sucked, but I think Jackson has’em beat. Texas might advise on electrical.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think he fantasizes about being the peanut butter in a putin/carlson sandwich...


he’s just jelly.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 5, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Only the best people! He sounds kinda stressed out to me, like he's had some traumatic experiences and doesn't expect to get out alive! He's just lashing out.


Me thinks this scumbag needs a missile lock on his cellphone - fuck him.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How many? Uncle Sam has 5000 I believe and they are due for replacement, allies have them too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*US to send Ukraine dozens of Bradleys in $2.85B aid package*








US to send Ukraine dozens of Bradleys in $2.85B aid package


WASHINGTON (AP) — The U.S. will send Ukraine nearly $3 billion in military aid, in a massive new package that will for the first time include several dozen Bradley fighting vehicles, U.S.




apnews.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2023)

Budzbuddha said:


> Me thinks this scumbag needs a missile lock on his cellphone - fuck him.


nobody should have unlocked missiles, period.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2023)

Depending on which variation of the Bradley we are sending, these things are hella deadly and might be better than the Abrams for the Ukrainians in this war:
1. Fast....40mph out runs an Abrams by 10mph. They had to slow down to let the Abrams catch up in Desert Storm.
2. Deadly Tank killers. Bradleys killed more tanks in Desert storm than Abrams did. They don't have a big canon they have TOW missile launchers which will kill any tank on the battlefield.
3. Amphibious. No need for bridges with a Bradley
4. Range. 200 mile range
5. Carries 6 infantry with their array of modern weaponry.
6. Engine. 500hp turbo charged diesel. Same engine & chassis as HIMARS. (correction: MLRS rocket launcher) Ukraine has some GOD mode mechanics to keep these vehicles in the fight. They don't require a bunch of specialized maintenance like an Abrams.
Ukraine needs 100's of these, they could be the game changer.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Jan 5, 2023)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5245430
> Depending on which variation of the Bradley we are sending, these things are hella deadly and might be better than the Abrams for the Ukrainians in this war:
> 1. Fast....40mph out runs an Abrams by 10mph. They had to slow down to let the Abrams catch up in Desert Storm.
> 2. Deadly Tank killers. Bradleys killed more tanks in Desert storm than Abrams. They don't have a big canon they have TOW missile launchers which will kill any tank on the battlefield.
> ...


They are absolutely not the same engine and chassis as himars.....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2023)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> They are absolutely not the same engine and chassis as himars.....


I stand corrected it's the MLRS rocket launcher...


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Jan 5, 2023)

doublejj said:


> I stand corrected it's the MLRS rocket launcher...


I'm a stickler for factual information in regards to rocket and cannon artillery.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5245430
> Depending on which variation of the Bradley we are sending, these things are hella deadly and might be better than the Abrams for the Ukrainians in this war:
> 1. Fast....40mph out runs an Abrams by 10mph. They had to slow down to let the Abrams catch up in Desert Storm.
> 2. Deadly Tank killers. Bradleys killed more tanks in Desert storm than Abrams. They don't have a big canon they have TOW missile launchers which will kill any tank on the battlefield.
> ...


Sammy has a lot of them and so do allies, I believe they are near the end of their service life and are being replaced, so maybe they could send enough to make a difference. Lots of other allies are giving various APCs and other wheeled armored vehicles


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sammy has a lot of them and so do allies, I believe they are near the end of their service life and are being replaced, so maybe they could send enough to make a difference. Lots of other allies are giving various APCs and other wheeled armored vehicles


Sending them to Ukraine gets a better return than the price of scrap metal...
P.S, they have tried 2-3 times to replace the Bradley, nothing has yet..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2023)

doublejj said:


> Sending them to Ukraine gets a better return than the price of scrap metal...
> P.S, they have tried 2-3 times to replace the Bradley, nothing has yet..


I think there was a war of tracks vs wheels among the brass.


----------



## CCGNZ (Friday at 6:53 AM)

cannabineer said:


> “a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enema” or something.


Thanks,I think you nailed it.


----------



## Triplefastaction (Friday at 7:56 AM)

CCGNZ said:


> Thanks,I think you nailed it.


Since this thread will no doubt outlast us in internet history, should we correct "enema" to "enigma" or just let it run as-is?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 8:05 AM)

How much will trade in oil matter in 20 years and what currency it is priced in? However it could have long term implications for America as countries reduce their USD reserves over time, international trade is mostly done in USD and a lot of that is oil. What happens if countries don't need USD reserves for trade? Those dollars start coming home to roost.






Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com





*A new world energy order is taking shape*
Global oil trade is de-dollarising slowly but surely


On Valentine’s Day in 1945, US president Franklin Delano Roosevelt met Saudi King Abdul Aziz Ibn Saud on the American cruiser USS Quincy. It was the beginning of one of the most important geopolitical alliances of the past 70 years, in which US security in the Middle East was bartered for oil pegged in dollars.

But times change, and 2023 may be remembered as the year that this grand bargain began to shift, as a new world energy order between China and the Middle East took shape.

While China has for some time been buying increasing amounts of oil and liquefied natural gas from Iran, Venezuela, Russia and parts of Africa in its own currency, President Xi Jinping’s meeting with Saudi and Gulf Co-operation Council leaders in December marked “the birth of the petroyuan”, as Credit Suisse analyst Zoltan Pozsar put it in a note to clients.

According to Pozsar, “China wants to rewrite the rules of the global energy market”, as part of a larger effort to de-dollarise the so-called Bric countries of Brazil, Russia, India and China, and many other parts of the world after the weaponisation of dollar foreign exchange reserves following Russia’s invasion of Ukraine.

What does that mean in practice? For starters, a lot more oil trade will be done in renminbi. Xi announced that, over the next three to five years, China would not only dramatically increase imports from GCC countries, but work towards “all-dimensional energy co-operation”. This could potentially involve joint exploration and production in places such as the South China Sea, as well as investments in refineries, chemicals and plastics. Beijing’s hope is that all of it will be paid for in renminbi, on the Shanghai Petroleum and Natural Gas Exchange, as early as 2025.

That would mark a massive shift in the global energy trade. As Pozsar points out, Russia, Iran and Venezuela account for 40 per cent of Opec+ proven oil reserves, and all of them are selling oil to China at a steep discount while the GCC countries account for another 40 per cent of proven reserves. The remaining 20 per cent are in regions within the Russian and Chinese orbit.

Those who doubt the rise of the petroyuan, and the diminution of the dollar-based financial system in general, often point out that China doesn’t enjoy the same level of global trust, rule of law or reserve currency liquidity that the US does, making other countries unlikely to want to do business in renminbi.

Perhaps, although the oil marketplace is dominated by countries that have more in common with China (at least in terms of their political economies) than with the US. What’s more, the Chinese have offered up something of a financial safety-net by making the renminbi convertible to gold on the Shanghai and Hong Kong gold exchanges.

While this doesn’t make the renminbi a substitute for the dollar as a reserve currency, the petroyuan trade nonetheless comes with important economic and financial implications for policymakers and investors.

For one thing, the prospect of cheap energy is already luring western industrial businesses to China. Consider the recent move of Germany’s BASF to downsize its main plant in Ludwigshafen and shift chemical operations to Zhanjiang. This could be the beginning of what Pozsar calls a “farm to table” trend in which China tries to capture more value-added production locally, using cheap energy as a lure. (A number of European manufacturers have also increased jobs in the US because of lower energy costs there.)

Petropolitics come with financial risks as well as upsides. It’s worth remembering that the recycling of petrodollars by oil-rich nations into emerging markets such as Mexico, Brazil, Argentina, Zaire, Turkey and others by US commercial banks from the late 1970s onwards led to several emerging market debt crises. Petrodollars also accelerated the creation of a more speculative, debt-fuelled economy in the US, as banks flush with cash created all sorts of new financial “innovations”, and an influx of foreign capital allowed the US to maintain a larger deficit.

That trend may now start to go into reverse. Already, there are fewer foreign buyers for US Treasuries. If the petroyuan takes off, it would feed the fire of de-dollarisation. China’s control of more energy reserves and the products that spring from them could be an important new contributor to inflation in the west. It’s a slow-burn problem, but perhaps not as slow as some market participants think.

What should policymakers and business leaders do? If I were chief executive of a multinational company, I’d be looking to regionalise and localise as much production as possible to hedge against a multipolar energy market. I’d also do more vertical integration to offset increased inflation in supply chains.

If I were a US policymaker, I’d think about ways to increase North American shale production over the short to medium term (and offer Europeans a discount for it), while also speeding up the green transition. That’s yet another reason why Europeans shouldn’t be complaining about the Inflation Reduction Act, which subsidises clean energy production in the US. The rise of the petroyuan should be an incentive for both the US and Europe to move away from fossil fuels as quickly as they can.


----------



## ANC (Friday at 1:45 PM)

Self Destruct Helmets


Subscribe for more videos ------------------⭕️ Follow us on GAN JING WORLD: https://www.ganjingworld.com/channel/uxVTZp0wvRvyv⭕️ Subscribe for updates:...




www.youtube.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 1:51 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611445021642788879


----------



## BudmanTX (Friday at 2:50 PM)

why was this not a surprise.......Pooty is a liar always will be.....everyone knows









Ukraine-Russia war latest: Russia bombs fire station in Ukraine


Russia bombed a fire station in Kherson on Friday, hours before a ceasefire announced by Vladimir Putin was due to come into effect.




www.telegraph.co.uk





toward the bottom of the article i found this, little stinkers

*Russian hackers targeted U.S. nuclear scientists*
A Russian hacking team known as Cold River targeted three nuclear research laboratories in the United States this past summer, according to internet records reviewed by Reuters and five cyber security experts.
Between August and September, as President Vladimir Putin indicated Russia would be willing to use nuclear weapons to defend its territory, Cold River targeted the Brookhaven (BNL), Argonne (ANL) and Lawrence Livermore National Laboratories (LLNL), according to internet records that showed the hackers creating fake login pages for each institution and emailing nuclear scientists in a bid to make them reveal their passwords.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 2:59 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611461624417906688


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 3:01 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611074496621846528


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 3:06 PM)

The Poles are getting M1 tanks as replacements. I'd say the Russians will be in trouble when the ground freezes and for a long time after as these new systems enter the field.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611470022018502656


----------



## BudmanTX (Friday at 3:07 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611461624417906688


the most noteable in that package are the Bradley's and the RIM-7 missiles seems like UA made a mode of the Buk launcher for them


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 3:14 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611483882322382863


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 3:21 PM)

BudmanTX said:


> the most noteable in that package are the Bradley's and the RIM-7 missiles seems like UA made a mode of the Buk launcher for them


There seems to be a lot of shit pouring in from a lot of places, Leopard tanks and APCs from the EU countries and Bradly's and M113s from America, also of note was the Paladin artillery I believe. Looks like they are setting up to pound the shit out of the Russians all winter long until the ground thaws and then when it dries up in the spring, finish them off.


----------



## ANC (Friday at 3:31 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611461624417906688


A million seconds is about 11 days...
A billion seconds is about 31 years... 
So that is a shitload of weapons


----------



## cannabineer (Friday at 3:42 PM)

ANC said:


> A million seconds is about 11 days...
> A billion seconds is about 31 years...
> So that is a shitload of weapons


one megasecond is closer to 12d


----------



## BudmanTX (Friday at 3:47 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There seems to be a lot of shit pouring in from a lot of places, Leopard tanks and APCs from the EU countries and Bradly's and M113s from America, also of note was the Paladin artillery I believe. Looks like they are setting up to pound the shit out of the Russians all winter long until the ground thaws and then when it dries up in the spring, finish them off.


doesn't look like the Paladin is in this package, even though i've seen some blurps about it too

edit: i could be wrong, in the package there is 18 self propelled Howey's...those could be them


----------



## printer (Friday at 4:01 PM)

*There was a fire in the building of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Russian Federation. *
A fire broke out in the technical room of the building of the Russian Foreign Ministry. This was announced by the official representative of the department Maria Zakharova.

“In one of the buildings of the Foreign Ministry building in the technical room, a fire alarm went off. Possible cause is a short circuit. Employees of the Ministry of Emergency Situations are working, ”Zakharova wrote in her telegram channel. She also said no one was hurt in the fire.








В здании МИД РФ случился пожар


Видео




ura-news.translate.goog





The articles about the pause that Putin ordered have the obvious responses about heathen Ukrainians, no reason to bother posting. And just for fun,

*American colonel: Poland is going to violate NATO ban on Ukraine *
The statements of Polish politicians show a desire to annex the territories of Western Ukraine, which is contrary to the interests of NATO, said Colonel Douglas McGregor, a former adviser to the head of the Pentagon, on the Judging Freedom YouTube channel.

*"* If you carefully follow the rhetoric of the Poles, you can see that they are talking about expanding their territory. <...> They want to regain control over the lost lands. <...> This is contrary to the goals of NATO, I doubt that most of the countries of the alliance support them," he said.

According to the military, the Poles consider themselves a great nation and remember how 400 years ago they were the largest state in Europe with the strongest army. MacGregor believes that Warsaw wants to return to its former glory by returning the territories that were then part of the Commonwealth - including Western Ukraine and even Minsk. 

From a strategic point of view, Poland's actions are not the most prudent and adequate, the colonel believes. But NATO and the US are doing nothing to stop the likely entry of Polish troops into Ukraine, he added.

In November, the director of the Russian Foreign Intelligence Service, Sergei Naryshkin , said in an interview with RIA Novosti that the Polish leadership intended to hold referendums in Western Ukraine to justify claims to Ukrainian lands. According to him, as a test balloon, the Polish special services leaked information to the Ukrainian media that a similar plebiscite was allegedly already being prepared in the Lviv region .

According to the SVR , Warsaw is speeding up preparations for the annexation of the territories of Lviv, Ivano-Frankivsk and most of the Ternopil region of Ukraine.

Since February 24, a special military operation has been taking place in Ukraine. Vladimir Putin called her ultimate task the liberation of Donbass and the creation of conditions that guarantee the security of Russia . Against this backdrop , the United States and its NATO allies are supporting Kiev with tens of billions of dollars worth of arms supplies. Moscow has repeatedly stated that the supply of military equipment only prolongs the conflict, and the transport of weapons becomes a legitimate target for the Russian army.








Американский полковник: Польша собирается нарушить запрет НАТО по Украине


В заявлениях польских политиков видно стремление аннексировать территории Западной Украины, что противоречит интересам НАТО, заявил бывший советник главы... РИА Новости, 06.01.2023




ria-ru.translate.goog


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Friday at 4:08 PM)

ANC said:


> A million seconds is about 11 days...
> A billion seconds is about 31 years...
> So that is a shitload of weapons


95,000 105 mm shells...


----------



## cannabineer (Friday at 4:14 PM)

printer said:


> *There was a fire in the building of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Russian Federation. *
> A fire broke out in the technical room of the building of the Russian Foreign Ministry. This was announced by the official representative of the department Maria Zakharova.
> 
> “In one of the buildings of the Foreign Ministry building in the technical room, a fire alarm went off. Possible cause is a short circuit. Employees of the Ministry of Emergency Situations are working, ”Zakharova wrote in her telegram channel. She also said no one was hurt in the fire.
> ...


way to smear the Poles: the Russians accusing them of doing what Russia is doing. Oh the shame of it all.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Friday at 4:19 PM)

printer said:


> *There was a fire in the building of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Russian Federation. *
> A fire broke out in the technical room of the building of the Russian Foreign Ministry. This was announced by the official representative of the department Maria Zakharova.
> 
> “In one of the buildings of the Foreign Ministry building in the technical room, a fire alarm went off. Possible cause is a short circuit. Employees of the Ministry of Emergency Situations are working, ”Zakharova wrote in her telegram channel. She also said no one was hurt in the fire.
> ...


Poland is going to invade Ukraine? The Same Poland that has been a willing staging area for incoming aid for Ukraine since the beginning of the war? The same Poland that has taken in over 8.5 million Ukrainian refugees? and granted them 18 month privileges, with access to housing, education, and employment?...The same Poland that has donated 230 tanks and over 130 self propelled guns?
did russia "mobilize" their entire propaganda team recently? they were never worth a fuck, but now they aren't even trying. who is that tidbit even for? the Ukrainians know better, the Pols sure as fuck know better...the only people who might believe that are old russian fucks who were bottle fed state propaganda since birth...and who gives a shit what they believe?
all these lies seem like wasted effort. no one who could possibly matter has ever believed the first word of it, why keep wasting the time on it?


----------



## BudmanTX (Friday at 4:35 PM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Poland is going to invade Ukraine? The Same Poland that has been a willing staging area for incoming aid for Ukraine since the beginning of the war? The same Poland that has taken in over 8.5 million Ukrainian refugees? and granted them 18 month privileges, with access to housing, education, and employment?...The same Poland that has donated 230 tanks and over 130 self propelled guns?
> did russia "mobilize" their entire propaganda team recently? they were never worth a fuck, but now they aren't even trying. who is that tidbit even for? the Ukrainians know better, the Pols sure as fuck know better...the only people who might believe that are old russian fucks who were bottle fed state propaganda since birth...and who gives a shit what they believe?
> all these lies seem like wasted effort. no one who could possibly matter has ever believed the first word of it, why keep wasting the time on it?


there is a lot of squirrels and will take that and run with it......just like the whole church BS.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Friday at 5:08 PM)

BudmanTX said:


> there is a lot of squirrels and will take that and run with it......just like the whole church BS.......


yeah..."never underestimate the stupidity of the international deplorable fuck..."
i'm guessing that Poland intending to invade Ukraine will be tucker fuckfaces next high pitched diatribe...
is it wrong to pray to a god you don't believe in to cull someone who needs it?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 5:09 PM)

cannabineer said:


> way to smear the Poles: the Russians accusing them of doing what Russia is doing. Oh the shame of it all.


It's not a new propaganda line, they have been promoting it for awhile, looks like they have a stooge to do it for them.


----------



## cannabineer (Friday at 5:17 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's not a new propaganda line, they have been promoting it for awhile, looks like they have a stooge to do it for them.


they’ve been saying all sorts of off-the-wall stable gravy. Sorta like a former asset of theirs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 5:17 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611465593462624256


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 5:25 PM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Poland is going to invade Ukraine? The Same Poland that has been a willing staging area for incoming aid for Ukraine since the beginning of the war? The same Poland that has taken in over 8.5 million Ukrainian refugees? and granted them 18 month privileges, with access to housing, education, and employment?...The same Poland that has donated 230 tanks and over 130 self propelled guns?
> did russia "mobilize" their entire propaganda team recently? they were never worth a fuck, but now they aren't even trying. who is that tidbit even for? the Ukrainians know better, the Pols sure as fuck know better...the only people who might believe that are old russian fucks who were bottle fed state propaganda since birth...and who gives a shit what they believe?
> all these lies seem like wasted effort. no one who could possibly matter has ever believed the first word of it, why keep wasting the time on it?











Why a former Trump appointee’s pro-Russia rhetoric matters


Retired Col. Douglas Macgregor wants the U.S. to let Putin do as he pleases in Ukraine, which brings to mind Macgregor’s role on Team Trump.




www.msnbc.com





*Why a former Trump appointee’s pro-Russia rhetoric matters*
Retired Col. Douglas Macgregor wants the U.S. to let Putin do as he pleases in Ukraine, which brings to mind Macgregor’s role on Team Trump.

Far too many conservative voices have expressed support for Vladimir Putin and Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, but retired Army Col. Douglas Macgregor appeared on Fox News yesterday and went further than most. The Washington Post reported:



> He argued that the United States should “absolutely” just let Putin take what he wants in Ukraine — even calling for lifting sanctions. Macgregor said he was sure that Putin had “no interest in crossing the west” of Ukraine and would settle for the east. He cited Ukraine’s history of corruption and said that “more important, the population there is indistinguishable from [Russia’s] own.”


Jennifer Griffin, Fox’s longtime national security correspondent, found Macgregor’s excessive rhetoric hard to take. Indeed, she said MacGregor sounded like “an apologist for Putin.”

At face value, MacGregor’s pro-Russia rhetoric may seem largely forgettable. After all, there have been plenty of other conservative voices pushing similar lines lately, and most of them went ignored for good reason.

But what stood out about yesterday’s on-air appearance was why MacGregor’s name sounded so familiar.

As regular readers may recall, Donald Trump not only held Macgregor in high regard, the former president also wanted the retired colonel to hold public office in his administration. In fact, Trump’s original plan was to make Macgregor the U.S. ambassador to Germany.

That plan collapsed when Macgregor’s record of offensive rhetoric came to light: During Fox News appearances, the retired colonel peddled strange conspiracy theories about George Soros, criticized Europe for being welcoming toward “Muslim invaders,” and spoke in support of using deadly force against those who try to immigrate to the United States illegally.

The diplomatic nomination was quickly derailed without so much as a hearing.

But the Republican White House remained determined to find an important post for Macgregor, and after Trump’s defeat, the outgoing president gave the retired colonel a leading position at the Pentagon.
Trump also named Macgregor to a West Point advisory board — a post from which Macgregor made appearances on a Kremlin-backed media outlet.

And now Macgregor is still at it, calling on the United States to let Putin do as he pleases with Ukraine without consequence, which reminds me of the time Trump assured voters he would surround himself only with “the best and most serious people.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 8:12 PM)

Ukraine war: Western allies to send fighting vehicles to Kyiv


Germany and the US agree to join France in boosting Ukraine's military capability on the battlefield.



www.bbc.com


----------



## doublejj (Friday at 8:14 PM)

NEW: Ukraine will need "a couple of months" to field 50 U.S.-provided Bradley infantry fighting vehicles: Pentagon U.S. will train a battalion of Ukrainian troops at a time on Bradleys, DASD Laura Cooper said. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611448264242659328


----------



## abandonconflict (Friday at 8:30 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think America wants trouble over Taiwan while the semiconductor supply chain is at risk and neither does it's allies and they would have an increasing say in any such moves. Allies do not make for aggression and are better in defense, nobody goes it alone any more, not even American. Russia could not force the Belarusians to attack Ukraine, though they practically occupy the place and even in the second gulf war, America had some allies and some international support. Russia went alone into Ukraine and has no allies to speak of, Ukraine has about 50 allies who are offering various levels of support. America controls about 24% of the global economy these days and the first move in war is to cut off the enemy's trade and aid. Trade is the biggest weapon of war these days with global economic interdependency and aggressors are at a disadvantage in the international arena. Supply chains are global for everything including weapons systems, even for Uncle Sam these days.


The US gov't would love a crisis as long as it hurts the other guy more.

I'll put it this way, comparisons between Ukraine and Taiwan did not originate in the PRC. They started with former US generals saying "oh boy I sure hope the PLA doesn't see The Ukraine and think they can pull it off". Proxy wars have been the staple technique for shifting global hegemonic power balance for decades. 

I think the semiconductors are down to 3nm now. Yes it's impressive. Yes, they're made in East Asia. They're not more important than food or fuel. Look what happened to food and fuel prices after Russia invaded the Ukraine (exactly as the CIA hoped) and the US, who had a piece of the pie that was now a greater percentage of it all found themselves HEY LET'S SELL WEAPONS TOO.

The US will benefit handsomely from a communist invasion of Formosa, especially if Japan is directly involved.


----------



## BudmanTX (Friday at 9:04 PM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah..."never underestimate the stupidity of the international deplorable fuck..."
> i'm guessing that Poland intending to invade Ukraine will be tucker fuckfaces next high pitched diatribe...
> is it wrong to pray to a god you don't believe in to cull someone who needs it?


Squirrel will be Squirrels, this is how disinformation spreads, whether it be phox or any other asshats this includes the roc


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 10:16 PM)

Paul Krugman has a Must-Read about Ukraine


What Ukraine Teaches Us About Power (The link should allow passage through The NY Times paywall.) In a subscriber-only newsletter, Paul Krugman has been looking at what’s been happening in Ukraine, and has some observations of note. It starts with a...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## cannabineer (Friday at 10:20 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Paul Krugman has a Must-Read about Ukraine
> 
> 
> What Ukraine Teaches Us About Power (The link should allow passage through The NY Times paywall.) In a subscriber-only newsletter, Paul Krugman has been looking at what’s been happening in Ukraine, and has some observations of note. It starts with a...
> ...


He said “there were no decisive battles in World War II.”

I’d say Midway qualifies.


----------



## injinji (Friday at 11:24 PM)

printer said:


> Good PR from Putin for Russia. If he gets a ceasefire he can look like a strong leader. If Ukraine ignores it he will call the Ukrainians heathen bastards.


He has always used ceasefires in other wars to move troops and ammo closer to the front. I doubt Ukraine will allow that to happen.


----------



## injinji (Friday at 11:38 PM)

Some BDA.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 9:00 AM)

Increasing help and alliance from Russia's other enemy to the south, they along with other Russian neighbors might form their own kind of NATO in the future. Kazakhstan has security assurances from bordering China and lot's of oil and gas, they have been held down and back by Moscow ever since independence. Ukraine is destroying Russian military power for them too and increasing their security, just like the Baltic states on the European side. Vlad has many enemies and deserves every one of them, you win modern wars by making more friends than enemies, friends come and go but enemies accumulate.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611635343819784192


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 9:22 AM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611673121215455232


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 9:23 AM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611657748478922753


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 9:25 AM)

Now ya know why Nancy, Mitch and Joe took the car keys away for a year until the law can deal with some of them and scare the shit out of the rest.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611459719125671939


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 9:30 AM)

Ukraine aid will be used as a wedge issue to divide the republican house.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611539056806055936


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Saturday at 9:39 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now ya know why Nancy, Mitch and Joe took the car keys away for a year until the law can deal with some of them and scare the shit out of the rest.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611459719125671939


this is going to be a frustrating two years for kevin and the republicans...they're not going to get a chance to cut shit from shinola...the senate will just shit can everything they send up that they don't like...they're going to get sick of trying to rework the same horseshit for two years, only to have it kicked back in their faces, every.fucking .time.
but it's their own fault...so i feel zero fucking sympathy, and i'm guessing that won't take long to dip into negative numbers, as soon as they get their shit parade started.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 9:50 AM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is going to be a frustrating two years for kevin and the republicans...they're not going to get a chance to cut shit from shinola...the senate will just shit can everything they send up that they don't like...they're going to get sick of trying to rework the same horseshit for two years, only to have it kicked back in their faces, every.fucking .time.
> but it's their own fault...so i feel zero fucking sympathy, and i'm guessing that won't take long to dip into negative numbers, as soon as they get their shit parade started.


They are the government now and the J6 fall out will be even worse for them than if they were in opposition. What will happen when Trump goes down in flames in a few weeks? When Santos is indicted for something, but he will be and replaced by a democrat. The fun has just begun and the damage they can do has been limited by the wiser heads who screwed them before they got to the start line. Mitch expects them to come apart at the seams when the indictments start dropping and he is keeping his distance and will try not to get any shit on himself or his senators.

I figure it will be fucking spectacular when Jack gets going on their asses, as I said, if Mark cuts a deal with Jack there will be a lot of very nervous people in the GOP, state and federal. Word of Mark cutting a deal with Jack will be more important than this speaker election of McCarthy to the house.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 10:22 AM)

How about a bill to supply Ukraine with 200 of these, think that would divide the republican house? They have money already allocated, but let's say a little frosting on the top? It's not like they wouldn't be put to good use and generate real value for the money invested in them! Pennies turned into dollars for America in this war.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611681890083246087


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 10:22 AM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611713431702233088


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Saturday at 10:23 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are the government now and the J6 fall out will be even worse for them than if they were in opposition. What will happen when Trump goes down in flames in a few weeks? When Santos is indicted for something, but he will be and replaced by a democrat. The fun has just begun and the damage they can do has been limited by the wiser heads who screwed them before they got to the start line. Mitch expects them to come apart at the seams when the indictments start dropping and he is keeping his distance and will try not to get any shit on himself or his senators.
> 
> I figure it will be fucking spectacular when Jack gets going on their asses, as I said, if Mark cuts a deal with Jack there will be a lot of very nervous people in the GOP, state and federal. Word of Mark cutting a deal with Jack will be more important than this speaker election of McCarthy to the house.


Hmmm...Suppose the republicans call for a vote of no confidence, and the democrats support it? Mccarthy is out.
Now, suppose santos is indicted, gaetz is indicted, greene is indicted, gosar, brooks, cawthorn, goemert, are all indicted.
This is going to be an interesting couple of years.
If those indictments go out, i wonder how many state level magats are going to be sweating bullets? How many fake electors, AGs, secretaries that all cooperated, are going to suddenly be a lot more nervous than they are now?
Implications that lead to more implications that lead to more arrests.
but this needs to go back to kev's house thread, we're getting way off topic


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 10:40 AM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Hmmm...Suppose the republicans call for a vote of no confidence, and the democrats support it? Mccarthy is out.
> Now, suppose santos is indicted, gaetz is indicted, greene is indicted, gosar, brooks, cawthorn, goemert, are all indicted.
> This is going to be an interesting couple of years.
> If those indictments go out, i wonder how many state level magats are going to be sweating bullets? How many fake electors, AGs, secretaries that all cooperated, are going to suddenly be a lot more nervous than they are now?
> ...


It does tie into what is happening in the house and will motivate much of what we see as the republicans start to sweat over J6 and perhaps start to go down for crimes. Crime could also play a roll in republican house politics because several of them are close to indictment or in the crosshairs and the margin is razor thin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 10:48 AM)

Here is a disinformation tweet by someone or thing called NYcrypto. Kinda like the Beatles, is Paul dead, rumors of the past century. If Biden was replaced, shouldn't they have picked someone younger? Just saying... Maybe someone less hard on poor Russia? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611717831883620353


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 10:52 AM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611709383737774087


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 10:58 AM)

War at all levels of society. The cleansing of the orthodox church has begin and will end in Moscow eventually.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611743291908685824


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 11:35 AM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611777369353633794


----------



## BudmanTX (Saturday at 11:47 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611777369353633794


Wait what?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 12:02 PM)

The reality of war for the Russians, killed by artillery would be my guess. Only fools attack in mud season and the Russians are paying the price in dead. The Ukrainians are just making small tactical gains for now counter attacking while the Russians continue to attack in the mud with infantry and no armor support and not much artillery any more either. For most Russian artillerymen these days, to shoot is to die, under M777 radar directed counter battery fire, not to mention drones swarming around above and correcting fire, if required.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611774594247004160


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 1:35 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611764713775300609


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 1:41 PM)

I thought it was the turret, but it appears to be the human cannon ball who was standing in the hatch.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611794523608301570


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Saturday at 1:53 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> War at all levels of society. The cleansing of the orthodox church has begin and will end in Moscow eventually.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611743291908685824


i'm glad they got their property back...now if they could just get away from that whole god mind control cult thing, i would be really glad.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Saturday at 1:55 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611777369353633794


where do i apply?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 3:03 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611778951575134210


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 3:19 PM)

There is no more an anti Ukraine war movement in the west, than their was a pro Nazi one in WW2! Lot's of people are demonstrating support for Ukraine in the face of imperialist aggression in the true sense. There is no peace at any price movement over Ukraine, just a few stooges, useful idiots and bots online. Vlad pulled out all the stops and his agents of influence and fascist allies revealed themselves even more. Their weak showing online is probably the result of most of their computer people and hackers leaving of the country to avoid getting drafted.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611745608557105152


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 4:02 PM)

One more of the Russian cannon ball


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611721331720192002


----------



## V256.420 (Saturday at 4:20 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One more of the Russian cannon ball
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611721331720192002


awesome music


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 5:14 PM)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 6:52 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611844806019276801


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 6:55 PM)

If you are gonna fight the Russians, Ukraine is the place to do it, make contacts and get support for your larger struggle, the one that will happen back home when Russia is defeated and broken in Ukraine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611777874977255427


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 7:05 PM)

I won't argue with the experts, but time is not on Russia's side either. Putin can mass mobilize the population if he wants, but equipping, arming, training and feeding them are the main issues. Artillery and aircraft can deal with mass human wave attacks very effectively. I say destroy the vital rail bridges inside Russia leading into Ukraine, there are only a few lines still useable for them in the east and they can't operate very far from their railheads. Trap the new recruits in Russia and cutoff resupply to those in Ukraine already, put them out of their misery quickly.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611849856716259329


----------



## cannabineer (Saturday at 7:05 PM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> where do i apply?


Gazpr0n


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 7:09 PM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> where do i apply?


72 virgins too, but you need to be Muslim. Russians get a bag of potatoes, maybe a sheep.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 8:19 PM)

Almost all this shit was bought to use against Russia, see how much just defending ourselves from these assholes costs, for all these decades? Now is the chance to break Russian military power, use up all their irreplaceable weapons and army they have and break their economy. They will be surrounded eventually by well armed peer nations, former Soviet republics who will be NATO allies and even proxies, countries like Ukraine, Belarus, Georgia and Kazakhstan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611777572982898688


----------



## doublejj (Saturday at 9:44 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Almost all this shit was bought to use against Russia, see how much just defending ourselves from these assholes costs, for all these decades? Now is the chance to break Russian military power, use up all their irreplaceable weapons and army they have and break their economy. They will be surrounded eventually by well armed peer nations, former Soviet republics who will be NATO allies and even proxies, countries like Ukraine, Belarus, Georgia and Kazakhstan.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611777572982898688


replace 500 of those with Abrams and send the leopards to Ukraine...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Saturday at 9:50 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you are gonna fight the Russians, Ukraine is the place to do it, make contacts and get support for your larger struggle, the one that will happen back home when Russia is defeated and broken in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611777874977255427


i'm pleasantly surprised, considering their horrible leader.
good to know there are decent people out there despite having horrible leaders...
how many russian units are fighting russians in Ukraine?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Saturday at 9:51 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 72 virgins too, but you need to be Muslim. Russians get a bag of potatoes, maybe a sheep.


72 virgins? who the fuck wants that?
give me a couple of good experienced sluts and i'll be happy.


----------



## cannabineer (Saturday at 9:54 PM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 72 virgins? who the fuck wants that?
> give me a couple of good experienced sluts who play well together and i'll be happy.


fify


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 10:02 PM)

doublejj said:


> replace 500 of those with Abrams and send the leopards to Ukraine...


America should consider a more flexible lighter tank, one that allies can use more easily for forward fighting. Abrams are very complicated and heavy, good for defensive fighting in Europe where the bridges and infrastructure can support the 70 ton behemoth. Leopards are a good choice for Ukraine and can be more easily maintained, transported and are easier on bridges, they don't need much to take on a T72 or T62 and the Bradley's are tank killers with tows. The biggest problem the Ukrainians have is logistical since they have an immense variety of equipment and systems. The troops are not an issue, once they train on a system they are with it for the duration or destruction, or it wears out.


----------



## cannabineer (Saturday at 10:15 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> America should consider a more flexible lighter tank, one that allies can use more easily for forward fighting. Abrams are very complicated and heavy, good for defensive fighting in Europe where the bridges and infrastructure can support the 70 ton behemoth. Leopards are a good choice for Ukraine and can be more easily maintained, transported and are easier on bridges, they don't need much to take on a T72 or T62 and the Bradley's are tank killers with tows. The biggest problem the Ukrainians have is logistical since they have an immense variety of equipment and systems. The troops are not an issue, once they train on a system they are with it for the duration or destruction, or it wears out.


Tanks are going the way of battleships. Naval aviation killed those.

We have smart artillery being demoed for the first time. The pendulum has swung away from heavy armor and a big gun toward, like, quads with manpads or Javelins. Light, fast, stealthy. I could be wrong, but main battle tanks are experiencing a glorious sunset as frontline weapons. They might still be what the doctor ordered for securing freshly-taken territory behind the guns*-and-recon drones line.

*cep of 1 meter!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 10:16 PM)

Sounds like they want the honor of kicking the shit out of the Russians and then kicking them out of their country, to themselves. They can say they beat the Russians themselves when properly armed and prepared, it will do a lot for national confidence, the war will build and transform the nation like no other force can.

It will be an even harder blow for the Russians when little Ukraine beats the living shit out of them and ruins them for a generation. The are not fighting NATO, but they are facing NATO weapons now, replacing the soviet ones they used until recently and still are in many cases. It will be harder still to bear when Ukraine has post war prosperity fueled by their money, favorable EU trade policies and them being displaced by Ukraine are Europe's energy supplier, taking their market share. All this while they live like shit for a decade or more with a broken economy, no matter what happens politically in Moscow, the damage has been done.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611754861321752577


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 10:23 PM)

cannabineer said:


> Tanks are going the way of battleships. Naval aviation killed those.
> 
> We have smart artillery being demoed for the first time. The pendulum has swung away from heavy armor and a big gun toward, like, quads with manpads or Javelins. Light, fast, stealthy. I could be wrong, but main battle tanks are experiencing a glorious sunset as frontline weapons. They might still be what the doctor ordered for securing freshly-taken territory behind the guns-and-recon drones line.


The experts seem to think they are of value in Ukraine, if used properly with infantry for offensive operations. Tethered drones might give tanks much improved vision and other innovations are possible. However I think the trend will be towards lighter versions that are more flexible, no armor can defend against Javelin type weapons or 155mm artillary or other precision ordinance. Small arms and 25 or 30 mm protection I would think. This war will be analyzed and studied for decades and the performance of the various weapons assessed, it is a data rich conflict.


----------



## cannabineer (Saturday at 10:28 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The experts seem to think they are of value in Ukraine, if used properly with infantry for offensive operations. Tethered drones might give tanks much improved vision and other innovations are possible. However I think the trend will be towards lighter versions that are more flexible, no armor can defend against Javelin type weapons or 155mm artillary or other precision ordinance. Small arms and 25 or 30 mm protection I would think. This war will be analyzed and studied for decades and the performance of the various weapons assessed, it is a data rich conflict.


The experts were drawing plans for bigger battleships until the war in the Pacific put paid to them!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 10:35 PM)

cannabineer said:


> The experts were drawing plans for bigger battleships until the war in the Pacific put paid to them!


There are military theorists and planners who want to move towards "de- platforming" as much as possible, a trend popular with some in the US marines. I believe they are ditching their tanks?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 10:39 PM)

cannabineer said:


> The experts were drawing plans for bigger battleships until the war in the Pacific put paid to them!





Force Design 2030


----------



## cannabineer (Saturday at 10:49 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are military theorists and planners who want to move towards "de- platforming" as much as possible, a trend popular with some in the US marines. I believe they are ditching their tanks?


I don’t know. Battleships were good at One Thing. That might not be the case for tanks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 10:49 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611918479623442434


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Saturday at 11:01 PM)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t know. Battleships were good at One Thing. That might not be the case for tanks.


The idea is basically the same as with battleships, you don't need the big platform for guns when missiles will do the job fired from a gloried speed boat, drone or plane. The same idea applies to infantry with stingers and Javelins and perhaps drones for squad level air support and recon. Miniaturization of electronics and precision might make it possible, a lot of things can take out a tank these days from Javelins to Bradley's to halftones and Hummers with TOWs. You don't even need warthog from the air anymore, cheap commercial drones are dropping modified old soviet antitank grenades on them from above and taking out lots of tanks in Ukraine for dirt cheap. Increasingly civilian equipment can be weaponized, hence the plague of Iranian drones with the electronics being so ubiquitous it is difficult to sanction them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 9:39 AM)

Ukraine is on the edge of this cold front and freezing in the north before the south near the sea. It is hard to find Ukraine on this map, but you can see it. Cold weather is the best predictor of activity and large offensive operations.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612016115806347264


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sunday at 9:48 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ukraine is on the edge of this cold front and freezing in the north before the south near the sea. It is hard to find Ukraine on this map, but you can see it. Cold weather is the best predictor of activity and large offensive operations.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612016115806347264
> View attachment 5246329


Karma takes whatever form it needs to, to re-establish balance. expect to see more shit like this as the Karmic bill comes due for putin


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 11:36 AM)

*Ukraine receives its 'armoured brigade' for the next phase of its counteroffensive | Ben Hodges*

7,708 views Premiered 37 minutes ago
"If Russia retains Crimea, then they'll always be able to do what they're doing now."

Liberating Crimea is key to Ukraine's success, General Ben Hodges explains.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Sunday at 11:44 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are military theorists and planners who want to move towards "de- platforming" as much as possible, a trend popular with some in the US marines. I believe they are ditching their tanks?


They are gone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 3:24 PM)

*Top Attack 155 BONUS In Ukraine*

128,279 views Jan 6, 2023
On 4 January photos of a 155 BONUS submunition were shared by a Russian Telegram channel. In this video we take a look at this interesting top-attack munition and it's capabilities. Be sure to check out our accompanying article for this video here - https://armourersbench.com/2023/01/06...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 4:23 PM)

The ground won't take long freezing at -15C they probably have tables that predict how deep the frost will go according to temps and winds and ya can always check manually. You don't want to be bogged down in mud with shells dropping around you though!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612089353274101763


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sunday at 4:30 PM)

that cease fire lasted about as long as i thought it would...
and they fucking missed, AFTER declaring they killed at least 600 Ukrainians.
it's not even fun to make fun of them any more, they make it way the fuck too easy.
https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/moscow-ends-self-proclaimed-ceasefire-vows-press-ahead-ukraine-2023-01-08/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 4:48 PM)

One reason is to get the Russians to commit everything they have to Ukraine. Clean them out, as well as drive them out, is the best long term security for Ukraine, leave them with nothing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612130877496082435


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 4:53 PM)

Seriously, how can most republicans resist white Christians with guns fighting against big government! Ukraine will divide them from base to congress, this is on Foxnews. New world order means the rule of international law as in the UN and world court, English is not her first language, this is a Russian troll tweet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612148024813256712


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 5:05 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612163226111774729


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Monday at 12:41 PM)

*UK may supply tanks to Ukraine to fight Russia*

101,655 views Jan 9, 2023 #ukraine #russiaukrainewar #britisharmy
The UK is considering supplying Ukraine with British battle tanks for the first time to fight Russia's invading forces, Sky News understands.

The talks have been taking place "for a few weeks" about delivering a number of the British Army's Challenger 2 main battle tank to the Ukrainian armed forces.

Such a move would mark a significant step-up in Western support to Ukraine and could help prompt other NATO allies, in particular Germany, to follow suit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Monday at 12:44 PM)

*Putin's tanks could lose Russia the war says retired General*

4,719 views Jan 9, 2023 #timesradio
"Our Warrior IFV fleet is going to be retired. Well, frankly, before we scrap it, let's make a number of these really useful infantry fighting vehicles available to the Ukrainians."

The modern tanks and armoured vehicles NATO countries are considering sending to Ukraine could cripple Putin's ageing tank fleet, Lord Dannatt tells #timesradio


----------



## xtsho (Monday at 12:51 PM)

The First Battle of the Next War: Wargaming a Chinese Invasion of Taiwan


Download the Report CSIS developed a wargame for a Chinese amphibious invasion of Taiwan and ran it 24 times. In most scenarios, the United States/Taiwan/Japan defeated a conventional amphibious invasion by China and maintained an autonomous Taiwan. However, this defense came at high cost...




www.csis.org


----------



## BudmanTX (Monday at 2:28 PM)

nother one bites the dust......

think this is the 4 or 5th one found in Ukraine


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612489804934946819


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Monday at 3:21 PM)

*Putin's last gasp is dividing us, says senator after recent Kyiv trip*

Armed Services Committee member Sen. Angus King, I-Maine, joins Morning Joe following a recent trip to Kyiv to meet with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Monday at 4:40 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612428419370782722


----------



## cannabineer (Monday at 5:59 PM)

“reputational damage”, lol
maybe the Russians should hire Aileen Cannon









Russia is holding back on using its most advanced fighter jets over Ukraine because it's scared they'll get shot down, UK intel says


Russia's holding back because of worries about "reputational damage" if the combat jets are shot down over Ukraine, the British defense ministry said.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Monday at 10:01 PM)

If this cold weather holds up, they will be moving soon and won't be standing around freezing. The Russians are doing a lot of freezing and they are forced to house the troops in large groups near the front, which is why they are getting HIMARSed in the hundreds.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612514072368672768


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Monday at 10:21 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612491340113412096


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Monday at 10:24 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612515356295192587


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Monday at 10:27 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612284774248218624


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Monday at 10:36 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612684023398109185


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Monday at 10:57 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612674849574469632


----------



## ANC (Tuesday at 5:02 AM)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Tuesday at 9:54 AM)

‘What madness looks like’: Russia intensifies Bakhmut attack


KYIV, Ukraine (AP) — Russian forces are escalating their onslaught against Ukrainian positions around the wrecked city of Bakhmut, Ukrainian officials said, bringing new levels of death and devastation in the grinding, monthslong battle for control of eastern Ukraine that is part of Moscow's...




apnews.com





*‘What madness looks like’: Russia intensifies Bakhmut attack*

KYIV, Ukraine (AP) — Russian forces are escalating their onslaught against Ukrainian positions around the wrecked city of Bakhmut, Ukrainian officials said, bringing new levels of death and devastation in the grinding, monthslong battle for control of eastern Ukraine that is part of Moscow’s wider war.

“Everything is completely destroyed. There is almost no life left,” Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy said late Monday of the scene around Bakhmut and the nearby Donetsk province city of Soledar.

“The whole land near Soledar is covered with the corpses of the occupiers and scars from the strikes,” Zelenskyy said. “This is what madness looks like.”

The Kremlin, whose invasion of its neighbor 10 1/2 months ago has suffered numerous reversals, is hungry for victories. Russia illegally annexed Donetsk and three other Ukrainian provinces in September, but its troops have struggled to advance.

After Ukrainian forces recaptured the southern city of Kherson in November, the battle heated up around Bakhmut.

Ukraine’s deputy defense minister, Hanna Malyar, said Russia has thrown “a large number of storm groups” into the fight for the city. “The enemy is advancing literally on the bodies of their own soldiers and is massively using artillery, rocket launchers and mortars, hitting their own troops,” she said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Tuesday at 10:07 AM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612842759047495683


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Tuesday at 1:10 PM)

The Ukrainians have made a killing ground for the Russians and they continue to pour forces into it taking massive losses while the Ukrainians are mostly fighting from defensive positions and most of the Russians are killed far from their lines by artillery. Occasionally the Ukrainians will counter attack for tactical reasons, but they are using it to use up Russian troops and equipment while waiting for the ground to freeze.






*Soledar "Completely destroyed," Wagner Boss Praises Ukraine Army, EU-NATO Agreement on Russia Threat*

23,019 views Jan 10, 2023 UKRAINE
Russian forces and mercenaries of the Wagner Group have reportedly made tactical advances into Soledar, Donetsk Oblast. President Zelensky stressed the grave situation in Soledar and said there were "almost no whole walls left" in the eastern Ukrainian city. The UK Defense Ministry’s intelligence update says Russian forces and Wagner Group likely control most of Soledar. The Ukrainian military claims to have hit a Russian boat with artillery near Bilorudyi Island in the Dnipro river on January 9.

Meanwhile, Russia's defence minister has said that the military will use its experience in Ukraine to improve combat training. Shoigu emphasised that priority will be given to the development of Russia’s nuclear forces.


----------



## BudmanTX (Tuesday at 3:35 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601931082290823168
Vatnik refers to a person who believes Russian state propaganda. 

here is the list:


#Vatnik Soup master list



some very interesting names on that list btw, and some interesting titles.....


----------



## cannabineer (Tuesday at 3:59 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> … Meanwhile, Russia's defence minister has said that the military will *use its experience in Ukraine to improve combat training.* Shoigu emphasised that priority will be given to the development of Russia’s nuclear forces.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Tuesday at 4:08 PM)

One can only imagine the slaughter the Russians must be enduring using the tactics they are using. It is chewing up vast numbers of Russian troops, ammo and equipment to little effect in terms of turf.






*10 Jan: Ukrainians FACE THE HARDEST DECISIONS | War in Ukraine Explained*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Tuesday at 4:30 PM)

Running out of ammo, arms and men while wasting it on sheer stupidity while the Ukrainians wait to make serious moves. The Russians might have more shells than the Ukrainians, but the Ukrainians hit what they are shooting at with a few shells at most while the Russians scatter dozens all over the landscape, more or less at random and often hitting their own troops. The Ukrainians use less shells and less logistics to supply them with less wear on the gun tubes for far greater effect.









Russian artillery fire down nearly 75%, US officials say, in latest sign of struggles for Moscow | CNN Politics


As Russia's invasion of Ukraine enters its 11th month, US and Ukrainian officials tell CNN that Russia's artillery fire is down dramatically from its wartime high, in some places by as much as 75%.




www.cnn.com





*Russian artillery fire down nearly 75%, US officials say, in latest sign of struggles for Moscow*

Washington
CNN
— 
As Russia’s invasion of Ukraine enters its 11th month, US and Ukrainian officials tell CNN that Russia’s artillery fire is down dramatically from its wartime high, in some places by as much as 75%.

US and Ukrainian officials don’t yet have a clear or singular explanation. Russia may be rationing artillery rounds due to low supplies, or it could be part of a broader reassessment of tactics in the face of successful Ukrainian offenses.

Either way, the striking decline in artillery fire is further evidence of Russia’s increasingly weak position on the battlefield nearly a year into its invasion, US and Ukrainian officials told CNN. It also comes as Ukraine is enjoying increased military support from its western allies, with the US and Germany announcing last week that they will be providing Ukrainian forces for the first time with armored fighting vehicles, as well as another Patriot Defense missile battery that will help protect its skies.

Russian President Vladimir Putin, meanwhile, is apparently clambering to shore up domestic political support, US intelligence officials believe, for a war he initially would only describe as a limited “special military operation.”

US officials believe the 36-hour ceasefire Putin ordered in Ukraine last week to allow for the observance of Orthodox Christmas was an attempt to pander to Russia’s extensive Christian population, two people familiar with the intelligence told CNN, as well as an opportunity for Putin to blame Ukrainians for breaking it and paint them as heretical heathens.

*‘The bucket is getting smaller’*
Much of the domestic opposition Putin and his generals have faced over the handling of the war has come from one of the Russian leader’s closest allies: Yevgeny Prigozhin, the head of the mercenary organization Wagner Group. Prigozhin has complained that the Russian Ministry of Defense has botched the war effort, and that Wagner Group should be given more equipment, authority and autonomy to carry out operations in Ukraine.

But Wagner Group has lost thousands of fighters in Ukraine the last two months alone, a senior US official said.

Russia suffered another setback earlier this month when Ukrainian forces hit a weapons depot in Makiivka in eastern Ukraine, destroying more Russian supplies and killing scores of Russian troops housed nearby. The strike also raised questions among prominent Russian military bloggers about the basic competence of the Russian military brass, which had apparently decided to house hundreds of Russian troops next to an obvious Ukrainian target.

“Maybe this one strike is a drop in the bucket, but the bucket is getting smaller,” a US defense official said, referring to the Russians’ dwindling stockpiles.

40-year-old shells
To date, questions about Russia’s stockpile of weapons have mostly focused on their precision-guided munitions, such as cruise missiles and ballistic missiles. But US officials said their dramatically reduced rate of artillery fire may indicate that the prolonged and brutal battle has had a significant effect on Russia’s supply of conventional weapons as well.

Last month, a senior US military official said that Russia has had to resort to 40-year-old artillery shells as their supply of new ammo dwindled. To the US, the use of degraded ammunition, as well as the Kremlin’s outreach to countries like North Korea and Iran, was a sign of Russia’s diminished stocks of weaponry.

The rationing of ammunition and lower rate of fire appears to be a departure from Russian military doctrine, which traditionally calls for the heavy bombardment of a target area with massive artillery fire and rocket fire. That strategy played out in cities like Mariupol and Melitopol as Russian forces used the punishing strikes to drive slow, brutal advances in Ukraine.

Officials said the strategy shift could be the doing of the recently installed Russian theater commander, General Sergey Surovikin, who the US believes is more competent than his predecessors.

Ukraine has had little choice but to ration its ammunition since the beginning of the war. Ukrainian troops rapidly burned through their own supply of Soviet-era 152 mm ammunition when the conflict erupted, and while the US and its allies have provided hundreds of thousands of rounds of Western 155 mm ammunition, even this supply has had its limits.

As a result, Ukraine has averaged firing around 4,000-7,000 artillery rounds per day – far fewer than Russia.

‘It looks ridiculous now’
The Russians’ declining rate of fire is not linear, one US defense official noted, and there are days when Russians still fire far more artillery rounds – particularly around the eastern Ukrainian cities of Bakhmut and Kreminna, as well as some near Kherson in the south.

US and Ukrainian officials have offered widely different estimates of Russian fire, with US officials saying the rate has dropped from 20,000 rounds per day to around 5,000 per day on average. Ukraine estimates that the rate has dropped from 60,000 to 20,000 per day.

But both estimates point to a similar downward trend.

While Russia still has more artillery ammunition available than Ukraine does, early US assessments vastly overestimated the amount that Russia had its disposal, a US military official said, and underestimated how well the Ukrainians would do at hitting Russian logistics sites.

It appears now that Russia is focused more on bolstering its defense fortifications, particularly in central Zaporizhzhia, the UK Ministry of Defense reported in its regular intelligence update on Sunday. The movements suggest that Moscow is concerned about a potential Ukrainian offensive either there or in Luhansk, the ministry said.

“A major Ukrainian breakthrough in Zaporizhzhia would seriously challenge the viability of Russia’s ‘land-bridge’ linking Russia’s Rostov region and Crimea,” the ministry said, while Ukrainian success in Luhansk would “undermine Russia’s professed war aim of ‘liberating’ the Donbas.”

Ukraine’s counter-offensives last fall targeting Kherson in the south and Kharkiv in the north resulted in humiliating defeats for Russia – and were aided enormously by sophisticated western weaponry like HIMARS rocket launchers, Howitzer artillery systems and Stinger anti-aircraft missiles that the US had previously been reluctant to provide.

“The fact of the matter is we have been self-deterring ourselves for over a year now,” said retired Army Lt. Gen. Ben Hodges, former commander of US Army Europe and NATO Allied Land Command and currently a senior advisor for Human Rights First.

“There’s been so much anxiety about the possibility of Russia’s escalation – I mean ten months ago, there was concern about giving Stingers…obviously that’s ridiculous, and it looks ridiculous now.”

*Russia’s war with bureaucracy*
Tensions between Kremlin defense officials and Wagner Group leaders have also been rising amid public complaints by the mercenaries that they are running low on equipment and reports that their leader, Prigozhin, wants to take control of the lucrative salt mines near Bakhmut.

In a video that ran on Russian state media, Wagner Group fighters complain that they are running low on combat vehicles, artillery shells and ammunition, which is limiting their ability to conquer Bakhmut – shortages Prigozhin then blames on “internal bureaucracy and corruption.”

“This year we will win! But first we will conquer our internal bureaucracy and corruption,” he says in the clip. “Once we conquer our internal bureaucracy and corruption, then we will conquer the Ukrainians and NATO, and then the whole world. The problem now is that the bureaucrats and those engaging in corruption won’t listen to us now because for New Year’s they are all drinking champagne.”

Prigozhin’s ambitions are not limited to greater political power, however, the US believes. There are also indications that he wants to take control over the lucrative salt and gypsum from mines near Bakhmut, a senior administration official tells CNN.

“This is consistent with Wagner’s modus operandi in Africa, where the group’s military activities often function hand in hand with control of mining assets,” the official said, adding that the US believes these monetary incentives are driving Prigozhin and Russia’s “obsession” with taking Bakhmut.

The official also said that Wagner Group has suffered heavy casualties in its operations near Bakhmut since late November.

“Out of its force of nearly 50,000 mercenaries (including 40,000 convicts), the company has sustained over 4,100 killed and 10,000 wounded, including over 1,000 killed between late November and early December near Bakhmut,” the official said, adding that about 90% of those killed were convicts.

The official said that Russia “cannot sustain these kinds of losses.”

“If Russia does eventually seize Bakhmut, Russia will surely characterize this, misleadingly, as a ‘major victory,” the official added. “But we know that is not the case. If the cost for each 36 square miles of Ukraine [the approximate size of Bakhmut] is thousands of Russians over seven months, this is the definition of Pyrrhic victory.”


----------



## injinji (Tuesday at 6:52 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is a disinformation tweet by someone or thing called NYcrypto. Kinda like the Beatles, is Paul dead, rumors of the past century. If Biden was replaced, shouldn't they have picked someone younger? Just saying... Maybe someone less hard on poor Russia?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611717831883620353


Dark Brandon his risen. All hail.


----------



## injinji (Tuesday at 6:55 PM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 72 virgins? who the fuck wants that? . . . . . . . .


Odds are they are under 12 years old. When I was in the get together business, squealing girls were the worst customers ever. I really don't miss work at all.


----------



## injinji (Tuesday at 6:56 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The experts seem to think they are of value in Ukraine, if used properly with infantry for offensive operations. Tethered drones might give tanks much improved vision and other innovations are possible. However I think the trend will be towards lighter versions that are more flexible, no armor can defend against Javelin type weapons or 155mm artillary or other precision ordinance. Small arms and 25 or 30 mm protection I would think. This war will be analyzed and studied for decades and the performance of the various weapons assessed, it is a data rich conflict.


Keep in mind Ukraine is fighting Russia.


----------



## injinji (Tuesday at 6:59 PM)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> They are gone.


What are they using? APC's? (in my navy days, {the Saipan} and I worked as a grunt taxi service)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Tuesday at 7:02 PM)

injinji said:


> Keep in mind Ukraine is fighting Russia.


And Russia is fucking up epically, situation normal for them and a bit of a tradition. I think tanks are gonna be around for a while, even lighter robotanks with no soft pink things inside and not nearly as much armor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Tuesday at 7:04 PM)

injinji said:


> What are they using? APC's? (in my navy days, {the Saipan} and I worked as a grunt taxi service)


USMC, no tanks mentioned, but everything else up to 2030
Force Design 2030


----------



## doublejj (Tuesday at 7:05 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> And Russia is fucking up epically, situation normal for them and a bit of a tradition. I think tanks are gonna be around for a while, even lighter robotanks with no soft pink things inside and not nearly as much armor.
> [/QUOT Pilotless planes area thing, why not tanks?


----------



## doublejj (Tuesday at 7:11 PM)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Tuesday at 7:37 PM)

injinji said:


> Odds are they are under 12 years old. When I was in the get together business, squealing girls were the worst customers ever. I really don't miss work at all.


i think it matters why their squealing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Tuesday at 8:09 PM)

Russia fears frozen river could hand Ukraine major opportunity—report


The Dnieper River, which can be as wide as 10 miles, constitutes a natural obstacle between the two countries' armies.




www.newsweek.com





*Russia Fears Frozen River Could Hand Ukraine Major Opportunity—Report*

Ukrainian troops could take advantage of a sharp dip in the Dnieper River's water levels to cross the current front line at Zaporizhzhia and "start action anywhere" on this southern line of fighting, an official in the Russian-backed administration of the Ukrainian region has said.

Russia needs "to be prepared" for Kyiv's forces to advance if the surface of the river freezes, as it has done in the past and may likely do again in the coming days, Vladimir Rogov, the head of the pro-Moscow We Stand With Russia movement, said on Monday, according Kremlin-controlled news agency Tass.

Rogov told russian state TV that Kyiv's forces had engineered the drop in water levels through the closing of hydraulic locks at various points along the Dnieper River.

He pinpointed the Dnipro Hydroelectric Station in Zaporizhzhia, the Middle Hydroelectric Station to the north of Zaporizhzhia and the Kremenchuk Hydroelectric Power Plant, between the central cities of Dnipro and Cherkasy.

The Zaporizhzhia front line has long been the target of intensive shelling, notably raising alarm bells when explosions have been reported at the Zaporizhzhia Nuclear Power Plant in Enerhodar, to the south of the city.

Russia occupies the power plant and the southern part of the Zaporizhzhia region while Ukrainian forces control the city of the same name and the northern area of the region.

The Dnieper River, which can be as wide as 10 miles, constitutes a natural obstacle between the two countries' forces. It follows key battleground cities in the south and east of Ukraine, from the Black Sea city of Kherson up through Zaporizhzhia, and ultimately to Kyiv.

Roman Kostenko, a veteran of the yearslong fight against Russian-directed forces in the Donbas and now a member of Ukraine's parliament, previously told Newsweek that it was "very hard to cross in any weather," adding in December 2022 that he "highly" doubted Ukraine would look to press immediately east across the Dnieper River around Kherson, which Ukrainian forces reclaimed in the fall of 2022.

But the Zaporizhzhia region could be a more promising prospect, he continued, and later a platform for pushing southwards down the Dnieper to Kherson.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Tuesday at 8:38 PM)

Is it a bird or a drone flying around and perching on that tree? A soldier 10 years from now might ask that question...

Robocrow, or even something smaller and faster with autonomous AI built into it's little brain, we make a wide variety of simulated bird species....









A Major Breakthrough Could Mean Realistic Autonomous Bird-Like Drones Are On The Horizon - The Debrief


Engineers working on the GRIFFIN Project recently made a significant breakthrough in developing the world's first true bird-like drones.




thedebrief.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Tuesday at 8:54 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612887140781670401


----------



## CCGNZ (Yesterday at 6:08 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Is it a bird or a drone flying around and perching on that tree? A soldier 10 years from now might ask that question...
> 
> Robocrow, or even something smaller and faster with autonomous AI built into it's little brain, we make a wide variety of simulated bird species....
> 
> ...


Probably a Raven,Turkey Vulture, or Crow there are plenty bloated food sources lying about,a scavengers dream,the Russians don't even have the decency to recover bodies of dead soldiers who died for their country, absolutely appalling. You guys really burn the "midnight oil" posting, that's why I don't want WIFI in my house as it would surely cause me insomnia being online LOL.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Yesterday at 9:02 AM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613045699548962817


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Yesterday at 9:08 AM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524589695820177409


----------



## BudmanTX (Yesterday at 10:39 AM)

Russia's military unit 54777, disinformation and psychological operations abroad


Russian state media, hundreds of news sites, YouTube channels, and social media accounts spread the same narratives. Who is behind the entire effort?




insightnews.media


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Yesterday at 7:44 PM)

*Putin appoints new Ukraine in commander as he reshuffles military again*

11,256 views Jan 11, 2023 #MarkHertling #erinburnettoutfront #CNN
Russia’s Defense Ministry announced yet another realignment of the commanders leading the war in Ukraine, as criticism mounts over its handling of the stalled campaign.
It said that General Valery Gerasimov, chief of the Russian General Staff, would become the overall commander of the campaign, with the current commander, Sergey Surovikin, becoming one of his three deputies.
Surovikin was only appointed as the overall commander of what the Kremlin euphemistically calls the “Special Military Operation” in October.
In terms of the bureaucratic hierarchy, the announcement is hardly an upheaval. Surovikin already reported to Gerasimov.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Yesterday at 8:37 PM)

*Ukraine acquiring cluster bombs from Turkey; life and death in Bakhmut*


----------



## Fogdog (Yesterday at 10:41 PM)

The contradiction in this headline tells the truth about what's happening in Soledar



It's as if Putin is putting on a Russianified version of The Office with Putin playing the role of the inept but unaware manager. Or maybe it's a riff on Hogan's heroes with Zelenskyy playing the role of Hogan to Putin's Klink. Too bad it's real.


----------



## injinji (Yesterday at 10:41 PM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think it matters why their squealing.


The worst day of my work year was always pee wee football cheerleader tryouts. Needless to say, my office door was closed.


----------



## injinji (Yesterday at 10:45 PM)

Not much left standing in Bakmut


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Today at 10:47 AM)

I guess we have to make it bad for business. What are their manpower options? Enslave the entire prison population to private interests? Nobody with a brain would sign up for the slaughter circus, they are already summarily executing people in the field FFS. Military aged people know what is going on in Ukraine, information can no longer be controlled, censored or compartmentalized in the digital age. Sooner or later the Russians are gonna run out of morons.






*Privatization of Russia's war fighting*

38,546 views Jan 12, 2023
Russia has delegated so much fighting in Ukraine to private actors that we must consider how it changes the war. In this video I use the concept of "new wars" to discuss where Russia's privatization of warfare can lead. One of the problems is that warlords become dependent on war to gain resources and power, so they want the war to continue forever.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Today at 11:12 AM)

Probably with no consultation with South Korea catching them completely by surprise and unprepared for the nuclear fallout, some ally! Then again Donald wanted to nuke hurricanes...

The Chinese would have freaked out and so would the UN and your allies, Christ knows what would have happened.






*Trump discussed using nuclear weapon on North Korea and blaming it on someone else: Book*

11,299 views Jan 12, 2023 #Trump #NorthKorea #GOP
In 2017, then-President Donald Trump discussed the idea of using a nuclear weapon against North Korea and suggested he could blame a U.S. strike against the communist regime on another country, according to a new section of Michael Schmidt's book 'Donald Trump vs. the United States.' Schmidt joins Morning Joe to discuss.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Today at 11:58 AM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613582094696943635


----------



## BudmanTX (Today at 2:10 PM)

how can someone blow up something that's not even there.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613614173979541536
the bullshit brigade is stretching it a tad me thinks


----------



## cannabineer (Today at 2:15 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Probably with no consultation with South Korea catching them completely by surprise and unprepared for the nuclear fallout, some ally! Then again Donald wanted to nuke hurricanes...
> 
> The Chinese would have freaked out and so would the UN and your allies, Christ knows what would have happened.
> 
> ...


the AEC has isotopic fingerprints on every bit of fissile material in the West.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Today at 2:40 PM)

*Let's talk about Russian leadership changes....*


----------



## printer (Today at 3:22 PM)




----------



## BudmanTX (Today at 3:31 PM)

Desperation as it's best


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613552011793911809


----------



## printer (Today at 3:39 PM)

BudmanTX said:


> Desperation as it's best
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613552011793911809


WWIII.


----------



## BudmanTX (Today at 3:45 PM)

printer said:


> WWIII.


hope not......js

that man needs to be tried at the Hague though


----------



## printer (Today at 3:51 PM)

BudmanTX said:


> hope not......js
> 
> that man needs to be tried at the Hague though


Or lean too far out of a window.


----------



## BudmanTX (Today at 4:00 PM)

printer said:


> Or lean too far out of a window.


car problems?


----------



## doublejj (Today at 4:51 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613516266471309312


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (54 minutes ago)

Good idea, and Joe, find a job for this guy, something to do with Ukraine perhaps.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613602439403282433


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (48 minutes ago)

BudmanTX said:


> Desperation as it's best
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613552011793911809


those partisan groups operating in russia need to find that fucking guy and cut his tongue out.
let him live...just silence him, symbolically, and literally.


----------

